# Massaccesi Handbags



## bonniekir

I have noticed a new brand on FB ..  

 The 'teaser' pictures show very promising new designs and the bags are handmade, and opening will be on August 25th!! 


I'm not that great on copying pics from FB, so better check for yourselves !!

I'm looking so forward to see all the new designs and colours 


 There is a website, but nothing there yet till opening : 


http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/


----------



## finzup

sneak peaks at some of the bags can be seen on the facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags


----------



## VanBod1525

Their Divina tote looks great. If it comes in a lovely teal matte leather, I may just swoon!


----------



## TejasMama

Looking forward to seeing what the designs are like--so excited to see an indie brand made in Italy!


----------



## Moonfancy

Thanks for posting this info, Bonnie!  I still don't know how to post pictures over here.  

It's so good to see y'all together again!  

After seeing some of the teasing tidbits Marco has provided on his FB page, I think Massaccesi bags are going to be just gorgeous.  Looks like he's going for a timeless sort of simplicity.  The Davina bag is very simple, but I really like her form and the room she seems to have inside.  (Yes, I still love huge bags.)

Like you, Vandertulip, I hope Marco brings us a dark teal!


----------



## finzup

Moonfancy said:


> After seeing some of the teasing tidbits Marco has provided on his FB page, I think Massaccesi bags are going to be just gorgeous.  Looks like he's going for a timeless sort of simplicity.  The Davina bag is very simple, but I really like her form and the room she seems to have inside.  (Yes, I still love huge bags.)



and maybe they'll be a stud or spike or some other gold bits


----------



## lesAdrets

Marco Massaccesi used to work for Belen Echandia. Very excited about this


----------



## bonniekir

lesAdrets said:


> Marco Massaccesi used to work for Belen Echandia. Very excited about this




True, but BE was not his only clients


----------



## bonniekir

New exciting reveals on FB!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

The leathers look beyond delicious!  


And huge kudos to the artist renderings, they are seriously beautiful!


I am very excited!  The sun will come out tomorrow!


----------



## Moonfancy

bonniekir said:


> True, but BE was not his only clients



Right.  He's been making bags for Big Designers for years.  He just isn't allowed to say who they are.  And, of course, we already know he made the Belen Echandia bags. 

I was looking at a lot of my BE bags this past week, and I have to say...  Marco sure knows what he's doing.


----------



## Moonfancy

finzup said:


> and maybe they'll be a stud or spike or some other gold bits



Ahh, KatieFin, how well you know me!  My eyes already zoomed in on those gold square bits on the straps of his bag called Minerva.  Marco doesn't use much hardware, though.  His bags look to be simple and clean.

That's why the pocketbook gods made blingy purse charms.


----------



## Odebdo

Love seeing a brand new brand at it's very beginnings!!! Very exciting!! Can't wait to see the full reveal tomorrow!!


----------



## ems826

Omg so excited!


----------



## finzup

I wonder if he will have a sale in honor of the 1st day ?


----------



## Moonfancy

Any minute now the Massaccesi website is going to open!


----------



## tlloveshim

Loving this one!


----------



## Moonfancy

He got his website up tonight!  Doesn't have all the styles up yet, though.  Looks like Aphrodite and Minerva are missing.  No prices yet either.  I sure love that dark teal !

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/


----------



## finzup

i wish the store was open ! I want to shop


----------



## Moonfancy

finzup said:


> i wish the store was open ! I want to shop


*
But KatieFin, don't you want to see the other 2 bags first?  Isn't Aphrodite the one with the contrasting piping and straps, and Minerva...  Umm, that's not Minerva in the model's lap in that little cafe, right?  That bag has chains, which would make her Zoe.  Or Zhoe, as Marco spells it.  I want to see Minerva!  Styles aside, however, the dark teal is absolutely the first color I will purchase.

Now if we can only get Marco to understand what color PAPRIKA is.*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Wow! Those are gorgeous!


----------



## TejasMama

If Marco could somehow find the dark grey matte leather, I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## finzup

Moonfancy said:


> *
> But KatieFin, don't you want to see the other 2 bags first?  Isn't Aphrodite the one with the contrasting piping and straps, and Minerva...  Umm, that's not Minerva in the model's lap in that little cafe, right?  That bag has chains, which would make her Zoe.  Or Zhoe, as Marco spells it.  I want to see Minerva!  Styles aside, however, the dark teal is absolutely the first color I will purchase.
> 
> Now if we can only get Marco to understand what color PAPRIKA is.*



I believe i am destined to own a Zhoe.. i love that bag. Can't wait until the store opens up so I can see prices, measurements, etc!


----------



## bonniekir

This is Aphrodite and Zhoe..gorgeous! 
Can't wait till the website is straighten out a bit


----------



## bonniekir

finzup said:


> I wonder if he will have a sale in honor of the 1st day ?





Now you're getting me all excited..ROTFL


----------



## Moonfancy

*I just really don't know which bag I like the best.  Divina is so roomy.  Athena looks just right.  And Zhoe is really nice because she can turn into a clutch.  I love that teal, orange, and green.  And the website isn't up all the way yet, so who knows what other delicacies are yet to come?  I'd like to see all the colors of leather together.  

From what I understand, the web people are being very difficult to work with.  Marco wanted to have a sort of online party on the 25th to celebrate, and the web people didn't really care what he wanted*!


----------



## VanBod1525

I like the Athena. It looks like it will eventually slouch.


----------



## Moonfancy

*He's got some new colors up on the website now.  Purple, and what might be gray.  I really like Minerva.  She would be so pretty in teal.*


----------



## Mariapia

I don't know whether it's because I used my Ipad, but I never saw the bags you are talking about....It looks very complicated to me....


----------



## bonniekir

Aphrodite in Purple


----------



## bonniekir

Mariapia said:


> I don't know whether it's because I used my Ipad, but I never saw the bags you are talking about....It looks very complicated to me....




I gather you mean the website? I think there are some problems they are dealing with now, since it's not working well..but I guess they are fixing them


----------



## Mariapia

bonniekir said:


> I gather you mean the website? I think there are some problems they are dealing with now, since it's not working well..but I guess they are fixing them




Thank you Bonniekir.  So It's not me... I hope they are going to fix it soon.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think Marco is having a hard time with his web people.  
*


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I wish they'd hurry up! I'm getting anxious! Would love to know the prices!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Looks like Marco is answering questions on his FB page.  How fun, chatting with designer himself!  
*


----------



## TejasMama

Ok, that teal satchel towards the bottom of the page?  It's just gorgeous!


----------



## OverAnalyst

The Athena and the Divina are my favorites. The Athena may need to find a home amongst my bags.......


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco said his website will be up and functional this week.  That must mean the online store will be up and running.*


----------



## Mariapia

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco said his website will be up and functional this week. That must mean the online store will be up and running.*


 
Thank you, Moonfancy!


----------



## Moonfancy

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Moonfancy!



*Which style/color do you like best so far, Mariapia?
*


----------



## Mariapia

Moonfancy said:


> *Which style/color do you like best so far, Mariapia?
> 
> *




The Aphrodite! I am waiting for the site to be entirely available to look at the colours!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco is showing some Bespoke colors on Facebook now!*


----------



## Mariapia

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco is showing some Bespoke colors on Facebook now!*




Thanks Moonfancy!
I have seen the Aphrodite in light purple.... And the divina in olive green.
Both are lovely!


----------



## Moonfancy

Mariapia said:


> Thanks Moonfancy!
> I have seen the Aphrodite in light purple.... And the divina in olive green.
> Both are lovely!




*Hi, Mariapia!  What are some bags you already own?  I can never get enough purse talk!  It's a sickness, albeit a delightful one.  Right now, I am zeroed in on the MASSACCESI bags.  I haven't bought a brand new bag in a long time, and I've missed all the shared happiness and fun over here on TPF.  I can't wait to get my first MASSACCESI bag !!*


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Mariapia!  What are some bags you already own?  I can never get enough purse talk!  It's a sickness, albeit a delightful one.  Right now, I am zeroed in on the MASSACCESI bags.  I haven't bought a brand new bag in a long time, and I've missed all the shared happiness and fun over here on TPF.  I can't wait to get my first MASSACCESI bag !!*





Neither can I. Also the fact, that he is going to offer bespoke bags is so exciting. Right now I'm all over Aphrodite! And I havn't seen all the line close enough yet


----------



## Mariapia

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Mariapia! What are some bags you already own? I can never get enough purse talk! It's a sickness, albeit a delightful one. Right now, I am zeroed in on the MASSACCESI bags. I haven't bought a brand new bag in a long time, and I've missed all the shared happiness and fun over here on TPF. I can't wait to get my first MASSACCESI bag !!*


 
Hello Moonfancy!
I own too many.... 52 at the moment.....15 premier....37 contemporary as they call them on TPF....It goes from Balenciaga, Hermès vintage to Marc by Marc Jacobs or Gérard Darel....A sickness? Absolutely! Must be in the family's genes as my two nieces own  a huge collection too....


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> The leathers look beyond delicious!
> 
> 
> And huge kudos to the artist renderings, they are seriously beautiful!
> 
> 
> I am very excited!  The sun will come out tomorrow!


Lovie!!! Which styles do you like?


----------



## VanBod1525

Right now for me I like the Aphrodite (the purple one is gorgeous), the Minerva (which reminds me of a cross between BE's Enchant Me and Inspire Me) and the Divina tote.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Lovie!!! Which styles do you like?




Hi dearest Vannie Van  first, I am in love with his pebbled leathers and very discreet logo, love that.  I would love to get a black, a grey and there is this one picture I saw of a strap and hardware only....the strap is a pebbled nut brown...I almost lost my mind, the leather looks gorgeous and unique.  


NOW on with the styles.....I am really loving all of them for different reasons.  In thinking of my existing collection only and what styles I am *need* (LOL) I am leaning towards the Minerva, I am in ga-ga love with those square studs!  And I can especially see it for me in a black leather and also a grey leather.  If those bottom pockets on the front of the Minerva are open slip pockets I am sold.  I would love the ease of reaching in for my cell.  Also love Athena and Divina.  The Divina would be a wonderful choice for me for work right now, brilliant that it has a nice shoulder strap drop.


In thinking of the Divina, I thought I read that there is a smaller and larger version of the one that looks like Divina.  Is that right or I am remembering that wrong?  And if so, what are the different names?


I love Zhoe too.  It is both elegant and a little rocker with that chain.  It would be such a fun bag to take out.  It feels sassy to me.  I can see it with a little leather jacket (and a glass of vino, ha)


The clothes and the photography were really fabulous (ummm, ya, I kinda need that little fur wrap, ha) and as I mentioned in my earlier post, I thought the art renderings were beautiful (And a good marketing idea too! They really got my blood pumping, LOL)


Did I type the word "love" too many times above, ha, I should probably proof and edit, but nahhhhh, love can never be written too many times when chatting about handbags, no???


Wishing you Vannie and everyone a lovely rest of your week and weekend!


----------



## colk

I love Aphrodite in green!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dearest Vannie Van  first, I am in love with his pebbled leathers and very discreet logo, love that.  I would love to get a black, a grey and there is this one picture I saw of a strap and hardware only....the strap is a pebbled nut brown...I almost lost my mind, the leather looks gorgeous and unique.
> 
> 
> NOW on with the styles.....I am really loving all of them for different reasons.  In thinking of my existing collection only and what styles I am *need* (LOL) I am leaning towards the Minerva, I am in ga-ga love with those square studs!  And I can especially see it for me in a black leather and also a grey leather.  If those bottom pockets on the front of the Minerva are open slip pockets I am sold.  I would love the ease of reaching in for my cell.  Also love Athena and Divina.  The Divina would be a wonderful choice for me for work right now, brilliant that it has a nice shoulder strap drop.
> 
> 
> In thinking of the Divina, I thought I read that there is a smaller and larger version of the one that looks like Divina.  Is that right or I am remembering that wrong?  And if so, what are the different names?
> 
> 
> I love Zhoe too.  It is both elegant and a little rocker with that chain.  It would be such a fun bag to take out.  It feels sassy to me.  I can see it with a little leather jacket (and a glass of vino, ha)
> 
> 
> The clothes and the photography were really fabulous (ummm, ya, I kinda need that little fur wrap, ha) and as I mentioned in my earlier post, I thought the art renderings were beautiful (And a good marketing idea too! They really got my blood pumping, LOL)
> 
> 
> Did I type the word "love" too many times above, ha, I should probably proof and edit, but nahhhhh, love can never be written too many times when chatting about handbags, no???
> 
> 
> Wishing you Vannie and everyone a lovely rest of your week and weekend!


Lovie, I had a look on pinterest and those front pockets on the Minerva sure look like slip pockets to me!! The purple leather looks gorgy. I am loving the Teal Pebbled leather that the Divina comes in. It looks like it would fit my laptop so be great for work. Love the open slip pockets on the sides and the large secure external pocket.


----------



## Moonfancy

Mariapia said:


> Hello Moonfancy!
> I own too many.... 52 at the moment.....15 premier....37 contemporary as they call them on TPF....It goes from Balenciaga, Hermès vintage to Marc by Marc Jacobs or Gérard Darel....A sickness? Absolutely! Must be in the family's genes as my two nieces own  a huge collection too....



*52.  Now, how is that too many for a purse lover, Mariapia??
*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco put his bags up on Pinterest.*

: *http://www.pinterest.com/marcomassaccesi/*


----------



## bonniekir

colk said:


> I love Aphrodite in green!




Me too! So there better be more than one


----------



## sunflower246

is the price out yet? tia


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Lovie, I had a look on pinterest and those front pockets on the Minerva sure look like slip pockets to me!! The purple leather looks gorgy. I am loving the Teal Pebbled leather that the Divina comes in. It looks like it would fit my laptop so be great for work. Love the open slip pockets on the sides and the large secure external pocket.





Oooooh, thanks VannieVanBodness for eye-spying the Pinpix, that is good news!  p.s.  I would be all over that Teal leather but I purchased a Teal medallion tote last March so I better be good and not go for the same color leather.  I think you would love this color.  I find it to be an all season color leather and it is so gorgeous against grey, black, tan/browns (wore it with my vintage leopard coat and loved it).  This summer I really enjoyed wearing it with white and denim.  It is a beautiful conservative pop of color which I am always keen on! 


Keep me posted on what you decide!  This is such good fun!  I love reading about what everyone is hoping to get.  I cannot wait until the reveal pictures start appearing on this thread!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sunflower246 said:


> is the price out yet? tia




Hi there, no, I am not seeing any prices yet, here is a link to sign up for their newsletter 
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/store.php


and here is a link for the collection, just scroll down, the pictures are stunning: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/collection.php


I am sure there will be prices soon!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Now is absolutely the time to go sign up for Marco's newsletters.  On this coming Tuesday he is sending his customers a catalog of his bags, the leather colors, etc...!*

*http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/contatti.php*


----------



## Mariapia

Moonfancy said:


> *Now is absolutely the time to go sign up for Marco's newsletters.  On this coming Tuesday he is sending his customers a catalog of his bags, the leather colors, etc...!*
> 
> *http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/contatti.php*




I did a few days ago! Sow!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I did a few days ago! Sow!




I meant WOW!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco sent our catalogs tonight.  They are GORGEOUS!!*


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco sent our catalogs tonight.  They are GORGEOUS!!*




I so agree with you..easy to read and see the Collection and what wonderful choises of colours!!


----------



## Elise.J

+1
I just dont know how to narrow it down to one or two


----------



## Moonfancy

Elise, me either!  So many of us have been looking forward to this day!  And since we already know Marco's work is amazing, we can buy with confidence!
18 color choices to pick from!  Unbelievable!





Elise.J said:


> +1
> I just dont know how to narrow it down to one or two


----------



## pcorazza

I wonder why I haven't received my online catalog. I registered a week ago. I'll have to keep checking the site and my junk folder.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Pcorazza, you MUST receive your catalog!  Maybe try putting your info on the sign up page again?  Or write to someone at Massaccesi?  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*Here is a link for the catalog!

http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection

But of course you're going to want to make sure you get your name and addy on the newsletter list so you don't miss anything.  Be sure to write to them and have them check!
*


pcorazza said:


> I wonder why I haven't received my online catalog. I registered a week ago. I'll have to keep checking the site and my junk folder.


----------



## VanBod1525

The stock bags look great but the array of colours to choose from in bespoke is amazing. I'd love to see the inside of the bags and the standard lining. Right now the Divina and Minerva are my two favourites.


----------



## pcorazza

Thank you for the link. I was able to look at it through Facebook. I think im in LOVE with the Athena. Was going to get the stock red but now I'm thinking about cappuccino !!! This could be my new addiction  anyone else ordering ? I wonder how long it'll take ?


----------



## Moonfancy

*I feel like  kid in the candy store.  Or a cat at the fish market.  Or a jewery designer in a bead store!  Or...or...or  a macaroni noodle in a cheese factory!

Salivating isn't even the right word I want to use concerning my looking-though Marco's catalog.  I don't believe any purse maker offers ***18*** colors.  And a multitude of liners.

Each bag looks so well-made dreamy!  It's going be SO hard to pick one!


*


----------



## bonniekir

I just placed the order of the Aphrodite in Olive and the Minerva in Teal!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAPPY DANCE for you!!
Can't WAIT to see them.  The catalog pictures are gorgeous, but it's sometimes hard to see the exact sizes.  When you get your bags you can take pictures of them on a chair or something so we can see how big/small they are!  I'm especially interested in the teal Minerva.  I've wanted something in teal for so long!
*





bonniekir said:


> I just placed the order of the Aphrodite in Olive and the Minerva in Teal!!!


----------



## djfmn

Placed an order today for an Aphrodite in gray with black handles. So excited will post pictures as soon as it comes. I love their bags. I am also looking at the Zhoe but one at a time it is too hard on the pocketbook!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Love all the bespoke colors for the Zhoe can't make up my mind which one I want like 4 of the bespoke colors. I will save up for Zhoe and during this time I will narrow down the color I want!!!!


----------



## Julija

Ok, ladies, I'm joining the party.
Just placed an order for ATHENA in Blue Reef.  Love it that it has a zipper closure.


----------



## piky1

Julija said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm joining the party.
> Just placed an order for ATHENA in Blue Reef.  Love it that it has a zipper closure.


How did you order?  On the site it is not yet available.  Thank you.


----------



## TejasMama

First of all, let me say that I'm so excited and hopeful for this new brand and wish Marco all the success in the world!  He is a true craftsman with such a keen eye for detail and  beauty--there aren't many like him in the handbag industry.  

My favorite bag is the Athena--love love love it.  I also love the tote but I enjoy my London Tote so much and I feel they are similar in general terms.  Would love to see your photos when your orders come in!


----------



## bonniekir

piky1 said:


> How did you order?  On the site it is not yet available.  Thank you.




You just write them a mail..and they'll send an invoice


----------



## bonniekir

Julija said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm joining the party.
> Just placed an order for ATHENA in Blue Reef.  Love it that it has a zipper closure.





Great news..more models to get pics of !!!


----------



## Julija

piky1 said:


> How did you order?  On the site it is not yet available.  Thank you.



Here is the link to their catalog: http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection
On the last page there is a contact info, I contacted Valentina and she's such a sweetheart!
They'll send you a PayPal invoice.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Julija

TejasMama said:


> First of all, let me say that I'm so excited and hopeful for this new brand and wish Marco all the success in the world!  He is a true craftsman with such a keen eye for detail and  beauty--there aren't many like him in the handbag industry.
> 
> My favorite bag is the Athena--love love love it.  I also love the tote but I enjoy my London Tote so much and I feel they are similar in general terms.  Would love to see your photos when your orders come in!



Just ordered the ATHENA in Blue Reef, so definitely will post pics!



bonniekir said:


> Great news..more models to get pics of !!!



I also would love to see everyone purchases


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I just placed the order of the Aphrodite in Olive and the Minerva in Teal!!!


Bon, this sounds great. I;d love to see one of your photos of the teal. And then I'd have a better idea of size too if you can compare it to some other styles we both have.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I cannot wait to see the interior shots of these beauties and wish I could just crawl inside one right now!  

Very intrigued by the 'hidden magnet' closure description in the catalog! 

I am narrowing my decision.  *Must*be*good*and*only*purchase*one.


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> I cannot wait to see the interior shots of these beauties and wish I could just crawl inside one right now!
> 
> Very intrigued by the 'hidden magnet' closure description in the catalog!
> 
> I am narrowing my decision.  *Must*be*good*and*only*purchase*one.



Hidden magnet is for the outside front pocket.


----------



## bonniekir

My Bags on on their way!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Wow!  Marco Massaccesi is fast!  OH, HAPPY, HAPPY DAY!  When are they supposed to arrive?  PLEASE don't forget to post us some pictures, Bon-Bon!!*






bonniekir said:


> My Bags on on their way!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I received the catalog.... But I just cannot see the bags..   Everything looks complicated. I scroll down, nothing happens... 
It ´s not a matter of life  and death... I am going to wait for the website to improve.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Just saw on the Massaccesi Handbags Facebook page that Marco is holding a drawing on the day his website opens.  It's for all the people who have signed up for his newsletter.  The winner will get 20% off a standard OR bespoke bag!  I'm glad I'm already signed up for the newsletter!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Here's the newsletter link :*

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product


----------



## Elise.J

+1 :d


----------



## bonniekir

Mariapia  : Is it the website you're watching? The catalog itself is very easy to see and turn pages to view the models..


----------



## bonniekir

Julija said:


> Here is the link to their catalog: http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection
> On the last page there is a contact info, I contacted Valentina and she's such a sweetheart!
> They'll send you a PayPal invoice.
> Hope that helps.




The catalog..


----------



## Mariapia

bonniekir said:


> Mariapia : Is it the website you're watching? The catalog itself is very easy to see and turn pages to view the models..


 
Bonniekir, I used the link they sent me for the catalog.....
I will try again when I go back to my emails....


----------



## Moonfancy

*Julija, did you see that Marco posted a picture of your ATHENA on his Facebook Page?  It's your Blue Reef ATHENA!  *


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *Julija, did you see that Marco posted a picture of your ATHENA on his Facebook Page?  It's your Blue Reef ATHENA!  *



Thank you so much for the heads up! I checked my Facebook and was thrilled to see Marco posted my Blue Reef Athena!!!
I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I can't wait for you to get it either!  Get your camera ready for us, Julija!*






Julija said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up! I checked my Facebook and was thrilled to see Marco posted my Blue Reef Athena!!!
> I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *I can't wait for you to get it either!  Get your camera ready for us, Julija!*



My camera is so ready, Moonfancy! The bag is on its way, I can't wait for it!

*By the way, everyone, the online store is up and working!*


----------



## bonniekir

I recieved my wonderful bags yesterday!!! Will take Pictures this weekend!!


----------



## Julija

bonniekir said:


> I recieved my wonderful bags yesterday!!! Will take Pictures this weekend!!



How do you like them? is it love?


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm thinking of having one customised but I can't decide on the colours !


----------



## Moonfancy

*Let us help you!

We love to spend purse money, even if it's not our own!

Which style do you like?*



Juliemvis said:


> I'm thinking of having one customised but I can't decide on the colours !


----------



## Moonfancy

*THANKS for the info on the website!  I had no idea it was working yet!* 




Julija said:


> My camera is so ready, Moonfancy! The bag is on its way, I can't wait for it!
> 
> *By the way, everyone, the online store is up and working!*


----------



## Juliemvis

bonniekir said:


> I recieved my wonderful bags yesterday!!! Will take Pictures this weekend!!




I can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Let us help you!
> 
> 
> 
> We love to spend purse money, even if it's not our own!
> 
> 
> 
> Which style do you like?*






	

		
			
		

		
	
 taupe with pink lining ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dark blue and turquoise lining ? There is so much to choose from


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Placed an order today for an Aphrodite in gray with black handles. So excited will post pictures as soon as it comes. I love their bags. I am also looking at the Zhoe but one at a time it is too hard on the pocketbook!!!!




I am so very excited for your dear djfmn!  This grey and black will be a stunning combination!  Please do give us every little detail upon your reveal sweetie!  Hugs to you!




Julija said:


> Ok, ladies, I'm joining the party.
> Just placed an order for ATHENA in Blue Reef.  Love it that it has a zipper closure.



Thrilled for you and your Blue Reef Julija, this is such a beautiful color! (how is Miss Veruca??? Give her a little hug from me!)




Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2755663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taupe with pink lining ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark blue and turquoise lining ? There is so much to choose from



I am with you Juliemvis ---------- I am in love with that pebbled taupe.  The taupe with that chic grey lining (or the pretty pink you spoke of!) and gold hardware.  OMgoodness, mind blowing combination! 

What did you decide on? 

I am undecided between Taupe and Black.  I think the Black will be rockin with that gold hardware too and of course black is so wonderful with wear. But the Taupe is so elegant and beautiful! 

It is so fun to be this undecided (torture but fun, LOL)




bonniekir said:


> I recieved my wonderful bags yesterday!!! Will take Pictures this weekend!!


  I am very excited to see your reveal bonnekir, are the magnet closures on your Minerva leather covered?  How does the leather feel?  And the scent????  Hee, please tell us everything!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Let us help you!
> *


  Moonbeam you are always so excited for all of us.... tell me, which Marco handbag are you longing for?  Is your list as long as mine?


----------



## Odebdo

Cannot wait to see some reveals!!


----------



## BagJunkey1000

These bags are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Juliemvis

Can't wait for reveals


----------



## bonniekir

Here's the Dark Teal Minerva! I just love this model 


Sorry, but I just could not get the colour right..the bag looks bluish, but because of flash/camera..or what the teal colour did not come out as I wanted It is much better seen in the catalog!


So there are two handles..one for the shoulder and one for wearing crossbody.


A large pocket, and one zippered and two open ones the other side..the flap opens, and the two outer pockets can be seen.


The closure is a hidden magnet, and the top of the bag flaps a bit , so it won't be so easy for pick-pockets to enter without me noticing 


I find this very light to carry..perhaps because there is not so much hardware, a real roomy bag..and very wellmade!


----------



## Juliemvis

Lovely bag the leather looks so soft


----------



## bonniekir

And here's the Olive Aphrodite! The flash makes the colour  look a bit lighter ..A very useful bag to wear for any occasion  I can easily see myself wearing this bag when going for walkies with my dogs..waterbottle/ extra leashes and dog-goodies plus extras can fit in it 


Can be handheld or crossbody..this strap can be removed as well as one can shorten it for shoulder .


Closure is a zipper, one zipper pocket in the bag and two open pockets the other side. Not to forget the lovely square feet, which the Minerva also have!


Also a light bag to carry and not so large as the Minerva , but also made so perfect!


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> Lovely bag the leather looks so soft




Ii is really so soft..and I suspect very durable too!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh
Bonnie
...*



*I am so in love with MINERVA!  

I can't stop staring at her.  Now I want her in more than just teal!  

Thank you SO MUCH for posting these pictures.  You are a real darling friend!  *




bonniekir said:


> Ii is really so soft..and I suspect very durable too!


----------



## Moonfancy

*LOVIE!  I have missed you so much.  I love you so much, too!  Happy To See You!

I am going to get a teal Minerva, Lovie!*





LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonbeam you are always so excited for all of us.... tell me, which Marco handbag are you longing for?  Is your list as long as mine?


----------



## Elise.J

She is just so beautiful, 
Thanks for sharing such lovely photo's


----------



## Moonfancy

*I wrote, like, 64 pages in answer to your pocketbook dilemma, Juliemvis, and it all got deleted when my computer flickered!



DANG, DANG, DANG!  Will have to rewrite in Word, then cut and paste really FAST, lest the same thing happen again!

Rest assured: your fellow Pocketbook Lovers around the world are here to encourage you and support you!*


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> Thank you so much for the heads up! I checked my Facebook and was thrilled to see Marco posted my Blue Reef Athena!!!
> 
> I can't wait to get it!




Have you received your bag yet , I can't wait to see it


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Ii is really so soft..and I suspect very durable too!


  Thank you so much for your beautiful pictures Bonnie.  The leather really does look so soft and yet durable, so I happy to read these are your impressions as you hold your handbags.  I am very happy about the leather covered magnet closures on Minerva.  These are my absolute favorite.  I was hoping for it SO much when I read 'hidden magnet' in the description, so your pictures were music to my eyes, LOL.  Enjoy your gorgeous bags.
 <----------------------------p.s.  Sophie said to say hi to your pups! :doggie:




Moonfancy said:


> *LOVIE!  I have missed you so much.  I love you so much, too!  Happy To See You!
> 
> I am going to get a teal Minerva, Lovie!*




Ohhh Moonbeam your heart just shines thru the computer and warms us all!  I have missed and love you too!  I am so excited that we will be bag twins - my first purchase is going to be a Minerva too!  I have been going back and forth on color but I know this will be the first of many, so really it matters not which is first, right?  Mr. Lovie and I have our 11th wedding anniversary coming up in 3 weeks, so I will be asking for Minerva in celebration.  And then I may do a bespoke Massaccesi for Christmas.  Moonbeam, do we have a correct pronunciation on Marco's name?  It is important to me to pronounce his name correctly when I am speaking about his handbags to my friends.  Isn't the dark pebbled grey swatch gorgeous?  I know that has our names on it my friend!  Cheers!


----------



## bonniekir

Thanks Lovie..great to see you!!! So happy you got some impression from my pics! I took the Minerva and the Aphrodite out today! My l'enfant terrible aka Bali got the Minerva to lay on..just to check the durability  I did not dare give her the Aphfro, because she would certainly chew the handles in order to get to the dog-goodies inside!


She's got the false preggies, so she began nesting the Minerva..oh well, was my intial reaction, but I was not able to reach her..and the Bag looked just like before, when I saw it again!!! So the leather past the dog test ROTFL!!


I have the swatch of the Dark grey pebbed and it's so gorgeous!!!!


I'll do some more testing, but I am now almost sure this leather IS VERY hardy!


I will def get a few more..but can't really decide the colours..yet  


The Divina I will like too, but..but..I want a Messenger strap, so I'll need to bespoke one ..hopefully Massaccesi handbags will let me get the strap!!


----------



## TejasMama

Gorgeous selections!  They seem very well constructed and the leather is gorgeous.  Enjoy!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Thrilled for you and your Blue Reef Julija, this is such a beautiful color! (how is Miss Veruca??? Give her a little hug from me!)



Hey there, honey!!! Thank you for being excited for me, can't wait to see my bag IRL.
Miss Veruca has been naughty by wanting to go out with me almost exclusively so all the other bags have been abandoned since we talked last time
What can I say, I do love her, so easy to carry and just the perfect size for me. She said thanks for the hug
What are you up to? so cool to see you here, Marco's bags look pretty amazing, huh?


----------



## Julija

bonniekir said:


> And here's the Olive Aphrodite! The flash makes the colour  look a bit lighter ..A very useful bag to wear for any occasion  I can easily see myself wearing this bag when going for walkies with my dogs..waterbottle/ extra leashes and dog-goodies plus extras can fit in it
> 
> 
> Can be handheld or crossbody..this strap can be removed as well as one can shorten it for shoulder .
> 
> 
> Closure is a zipper, one zipper pocket in the bag and two open pockets the other side. Not to forget the lovely square feet, which the Minerva also have!
> 
> 
> Also a light bag to carry and not so large as the Minerva , but also made so perfect!



Wow, Bonnie, your new bags are drop dead gorgeous. This Olive Aphrodite is a looker and I'm so in trouble. Haven't received my Athena but already looking for more.



Juliemvis said:


> Have you received your bag yet , I can't wait to see it



Urrgghhh, not yet!! The tracking shows it's arrived at my city on Friday evening but I guess the courier doesn't deliver during the weekends. I so hope to get it tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

I have been tracking my package from Massaccesi the gray Aphrodite with black handles and piping. It should be here on Tuesday. I cannot wait once I have it I will post pictures.


----------



## djfmn

Once I have it I will change my avatar to the Massaccesi Aphrodite.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Once I have it I will change my avatar to the Massaccesi Aphrodite.




Di!!! You have such splendid ideas!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Julija, When I first saw the Apfrodite, I at first though she was too elegant for me..


But the bag can be used anywhere at anytime!!!


----------



## Julija

Everyone, I received my Blue Reef ATHENA and it's GORGEOUS!!!!
I love it! The leather is divine.
Will take some pics tomorrow, today am busy with work.


----------



## Julija

bonniekir said:


> Julija, When I first saw the Apfrodite, I at first though she was too elegant for me..
> 
> 
> But the bag can be used anywhere at anytime!!!



Oh my, Bonnie, can't stop staring at your bag, I need one as well  You're such an enabler


----------



## djfmn

Mine still has not arrived. I look at the tracking every hour and it says it is on its way but nothing more. I am curious if any of the people who ordered a bag from Massaccesi are in the USA. If there is anyone who delivered the package not sure who the carrier will be when it comes from Italy.


----------



## djfmn

I have looked and looked at all the styles and I still love the Aphrodite the most. I am wondering if I can get a bespoke without the different colored straps and piping. I am thinking I would like it in a single colored leather.


----------



## djfmn

Bonnie I am wondering what that color called geranio is like did you get a swatch of that? Is it more pink than red? Also I am interested in the paprika color is that more red than orange? The other color I like is the plum. I am also wondering what the lilac is like. I am thinking I might want an Aphrodite in just the plain color in one of those colors. All these decisions. I love that we have a new handbag line to have all this fun deciding. Well new but not new if you get my drift. We know his work but all the designs and choices are new!!!


----------



## Julija

djfmn said:


> I have looked and looked at all the styles and I still love the Aphrodite the most. I am wondering if I can get a bespoke without the different colored straps and piping. I am thinking I would like it in a single colored leather.



I also eyeing Aphrodite now. I like Bonnie's olive green one but  your idea sounds amazing as well. I hope you'll be able to get it!


----------



## bonniekir

Julija said:


> Everyone, I received my Blue Reef ATHENA and it's GORGEOUS!!!!
> I love it! The leather is divine.
> Will take some pics tomorrow, today am busy with work.




Yes, Yes, more reveals!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie I am wondering what that color called geranio is like did you get a swatch of that? Is it more pink than red? Also I am interested in the paprika color is that more red than orange? The other color I like is the plum. I am also wondering what the lilac is like. I am thinking I might want an Aphrodite in just the plain color in one of those colors. All these decisions. I love that we have a new handbag line to have all this fun deciding. Well new but not new if you get my drift. We know his work but all the designs and choices are new!!!





I'll see how the weather is like tomorrow, and take some pics of the swatches I have 
Geranio is a subdued lightred , hard to describe, the paprika I could wish a bit more orange in, and the lilac is like one of the light types..
The bag will get softer, I thought it a bit stiff to begin with, but a trip to the Woods, took a lot of it away..


----------



## Juliemvis

bonniekir said:


> Yes, Yes, more reveals!!




I can't wait to see


----------



## Odebdo

Hopefully we have some reveals coming???


----------



## djfmn

*Here are some photos of my Massaccesi Gray Aphrodite. It is the most  beautiful color and the attention to detail and workmanship is  incredible. It came beautifully packed and really quickly. I love it I  love it I love. By the way did I tell you I love it!!!*


----------



## djfmn

I cannot get me photos to attach not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## djfmn

Find out that I could not upload the photos using Firefox once I used IE it was fine.  My Massaccesi Aphrodite in gray with black straps/handles and piping.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Di.  Oh.   
Oh.
Oh, it is FABULOUS!  It looks like it cost about $1,000 !!  That's what excellent workmanship does -- makes everything look elegant and impossibly expensive.



The colors are so rich, and I really LOVE the inside of the bag.  I am so happy that your first MASSACCESEI has made you so happy!  It makes me happy too, and it's not even mine!



Enjoy your new beauty, my sweet little friend.  And be sure to tell us how it wears once you start using it!
*





djfmn said:


> Find out that I could not upload the photos using Firefox once I used IE it was fine.  My Massaccesi Aphrodite in gray with black straps/handles and piping.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di!  Time to change your avatar from BE to Massaccesi!  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm sure you can get another APHRODITE in a single color leather!  Why not?  Bespoke exists for us to be able to get exactly what we want!  I would rather have a single color Aphrodite too.  And Marco is so accommodating.  He's just really nice! * 

 *Moonenabler* 




djfmn said:


> I have looked and looked at all the styles and I still love the Aphrodite the most. I am wondering if I can get a bespoke without the different colored straps and piping. I am thinking I would like it in a single colored leather.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Juliemvs, have you decided if you're going to get the DIVINA or the ATHENA?

Big or Smaller bag, I'm thinking.  Which would you reach for more often?

Or get BOTH?  

My bags are just about all BIG bags.  I carry so much, some of which I don't even recognize.  If ever I lose my kitchen sink or sofa, I will always look for either in my pocketbook first!

We are still here, waiting to help you choose!  What are your thoughts, dear Pocketbook Sister?*


----------



## Odebdo

Beautiful bag Diane!! Really classy! The hardware looks really expensive and well made! 

I love the idea of a single color leather Aphrodite, but I also love the two tone...These two colors just could go casual to elegant all at once!

Let us know your thoughts once you take it out for a spin!


----------



## Contessa

Beautiful bag Diane! It looks expensive and very elegant.


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Juliemvs, have you decided if you're going to get the DIVINA or the ATHENA?
> 
> Big or Smaller bag, I'm thinking.  Which would you reach for more often?
> 
> Or get BOTH?
> 
> My bags are just about all BIG bags.  I carry so much, some of which I don't even recognize.  If ever I lose my kitchen sink or sofa, I will always look for either in my pocketbook first!
> 
> We are still here, waiting to help you choose!  What are your thoughts, dear Pocketbook Sister?*




Athena I think ,I do like divina but it is just to big for me  I tend to travel light I am still undecided on what colour I want though


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Find out that I could not upload the photos using Firefox once I used IE it was fine.  My Massaccesi Aphrodite in gray with black straps/handles and piping.





Oh my Your new bag is Gorgeous!!!! So classy and will for sure be useful for you!!


Yes, you did mention you love your new bag !!:giggles:


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> Athena I think ,I do like divina but it is just to big for me  I tend to travel light I am still undecided on what colour I want though




I totally understand why it's hard to decide..the colour choises are so many and so great!!


I got swatches of the Athena nappa leather and find these very hardy as well as such a great leather type


----------



## VanBod1525

Di, I wasn't sure about two tone but the leather combo you have is lovely. Tasteful and timeless. Gorgeous bag and I'm so glad you got something you really love and will carry.


----------



## Julija

Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.


----------



## skyqueen

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.


Love this! Can it be worn over the shoulder?


----------



## Julija

skyqueen said:


> Love this! Can it be worn over the shoulder?



Yes, it can but the boxy shape makes it a little bit bulky on the shoulder.


----------



## skyqueen

Julija said:


> Yes, it can but the boxy shape makes it a little bit bulky on the shoulder.


Thanks for the reply...really is stunning!


----------



## bonniekir

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.




WOW just stunning..I will need to drool a bit!!


----------



## VanBod1525

What a beautiful blue. I love the embossed brand name. The bag looks truly lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## finzup

wow lots of reveals! I love all of them. I am thinking of a zhoe but not sure of the color... decisions, decisions


----------



## Elise.J

finzup said:


> wow lots of reveals! I love all of them. I am thinking of a zhoe but not sure of the color... decisions, decisions




I'm thinking of the Zhoe too, I can't decide between the red, the taupe or going for one of the bespoke colours. &#128522;


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Find out that I could not upload the photos using Firefox once I used IE it was fine.  My Massaccesi Aphrodite in gray with black straps/handles and piping.




She is very beautiful, congrats


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> *Here are some photos of my Massaccesi Gray Aphrodite. It is the most  beautiful color and the attention to detail and workmanship is  incredible. It came beautifully packed and really quickly. I love it I  love it I love. By the way did I tell you I love it!!!*



 Oh precious djfmn...............this is so *DELICIOUS!*  What a beautiful handbag!  The texture is just gorgeous!  It makes my heart so happy to see you with your grey!  We have waited so long! This has such an elegant look to it... elegant handbag for you my elegant friend! 



Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.



 Hello dear one!  Ok, so can you say "saturated" sister!!!!!!!  My heavens, this color is silky, stunning and beyond saturated!  It is so smooth I swear I can reach out and touch it!  I just love her, and know it will suit you perfectly sweetie sweets!  



finzup said:


> wow lots of reveals! I love all of them. I am thinking of a zhoe but not sure of the color... decisions, decisions


  Hi finzup!  what color leather are you dreaming of?  I keep going back and forth too!  It is a good agony my friend! 



Odebdo said:


> Hopefully we have some reveals coming???


 Dearest odebdo, are you still longing for Aphrodite?  Which color?  Accckkkkk, I need details!  I always love your handbag choices!!! xo




Elise.J said:


> I'm thinking of the Zhoe too, I can't decide between the red, the taupe or going for one of the bespoke colours. &#128522;


  Hi Elise, isn't the Taupe dreamy????  It is in my top 2 colors, I just love it, especially with the gold, uber rich and gorgy!  The red is stunning too!  Keep us posted what you decide, ok???




VanBod1525 said:


> What a beautiful blue. I love the embossed brand name. The bag looks truly lovely. Enjoy.


  Cutie patootie Vbod, are you still on the verge of Minerva and Divina?  I am inches away from a Minerva purchase.... I just need to decide on color!  I am on the see-saw of color decisions.  Hope your special week is going great !


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *He's got some new colors up on the website now.  Purple, and what might be gray.  I really like Minerva.  She would be so pretty in teal.*




Moonbeam, it is so fun to look back even just a month ago to see what we first wanted!  I cannot wait to order mine!  p.s.  I need to learn how to pronounce Marco's last name.  Hugs to you!




bonniekir said:


> Thanks Lovie..great to see you!!! So happy you got some impression from my pics! I took the Minerva and the Aphrodite out today! My l'enfant terrible aka Bali got the Minerva to lay on..just to check the durability  I did not dare give her the Aphfro, because she would certainly chew the handles in order to get to the dog-goodies inside!
> 
> 
> She's got the false preggies, so she began nesting the Minerva..oh well, was my intial reaction, but I was not able to reach her..and the Bag looked just like before, when I saw it again!!! So the leather past the dog test ROTFL!!
> 
> 
> I have the swatch of the Dark grey pebbed and it's so gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> I'll do some more testing, but I am now almost sure this leather IS VERY hardy!
> 
> 
> I will def get a few more..but can't really decide the colours..yet
> 
> 
> The Divina I will like too, but..but..I want a Messenger strap, so I'll need to bespoke one ..hopefully Massaccesi handbags will let me get the strap!!




 Ohhh Bon, that is such a great story about your Bali!  I just love it!  Who could blame her, I want to do the same with good leather, ha!   And it was also good to read about the dark grey pebbled, that will be my first bespoke!  I cannot wait!!!!




Contessa said:


> Beautiful bag Diane! It looks expensive and very elegant.




 Hi Contessa!  so good to see you!  Tell me, which handbag and leather are you dreaming of????  Your pup avatar is so sweet!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies   I *just* ordered my first Massaccesi --------------------- squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 


I decided to be brave, throw caution to the wind, _break out of my black_ _comfort zone_ and order.............the gorgeous and elegant Pebbled Taupe Minerva!!!!!!!!!!


The combination of pebbled taupe, gold and the chic grey lining........well I just could NOT resist any longer!  I feel dizzy with happiness when I look at the pictures.


I am so excited and will keep you posted with tracking and arrival info!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies   I *just* ordered my first Massaccesi --------------------- squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave, throw caution to the wind, _break out of my black_ _comfort zone_ and order.............the gorgeous and elegant Pebbled Taupe Minerva!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The combination of pebbled taupe, gold and the chic grey lining........well I just could NOT resist any longer!  I feel dizzy with happiness when I look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> I am so excited and will keep you posted with tracking and arrival info!



 so excited for you Love!! And that picture...wow! As far as my color... Well a taupe Aphrodite with black handles is on my wish list...so I look forward to your reveal!

Each reveal is more beautiful than the next...these all look beautiful! Does not look like one can go wrong!


----------



## finzup

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies   I *just* ordered my first Massaccesi --------------------- squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave, throw caution to the wind, _break out of my black_ _comfort zone_ and order.............the gorgeous and elegant Pebbled Taupe Minerva!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The combination of pebbled taupe, gold and the chic grey lining........well I just could NOT resist any longer!  I feel dizzy with happiness when I look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> I am so excited and will keep you posted with tracking and arrival info!




Looks like it's going to be fabulous! I do like the gray lining with it, too! can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## finzup

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi finzup!  what color leather are you dreaming of?  I keep going back and forth too!  It is a good agony my friend!



I'm not sure of the color -- I really don't want to pay bespoke pricing for a bag with gold hardware (i like gold hw but really prefer silver) ... so I'm looking at standard colors and can't pick one! I'll probably end up with black because I alwasy say you can never have too many black handbags 

if i don't go for zhoe I think I may try the purple/gray aphrodite.. there are a lot of good choices


----------



## carterazo

So this is where you wonderful ladies are!!!!  I've missed you guys!

I had no idea about this brand.  I just happened to be on the Handbags & Purses page to look at random stuff and I find this.  Oh wow!  This brand is TDF!!!!     I am in loooooove with Athena and Minerva, but worry about the size.

You brave girls who were first to order got such beautiful, beautiful bags!   Congratulations!  Keep posting pics. And if you could, maybe some mod pics?  Pretty please?  I love seeing the bags on a real person, not just the beautiful models.

I will now go back to drooling over your pictures, ladies! Yay!  So glad to see this group together again.


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies   I *just* ordered my first Massaccesi --------------------- squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave, throw caution to the wind, _break out of my black_ _comfort zone_ and order.............the gorgeous and elegant Pebbled Taupe Minerva!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The combination of pebbled taupe, gold and the chic grey lining........well I just could NOT resist any longer!  I feel dizzy with happiness when I look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> I am so excited and will keep you posted with tracking and arrival info!


 Omg!!! This looks so elegant!!!! I can't wait to see your reveals!! Great choise


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> So this is where you wonderful ladies are!!!!  I've missed you guys!
> 
> I had no idea about this brand.  I just happened to be on the Handbags & Purses page to look at random stuff and I find this.  Oh wow!  This brand is TDF!!!!     I am in loooooove with Athena and Minerva, but worry about the size.
> 
> You brave girls who were first to order got such beautiful, beautiful bags!   Congratulations!  Keep posting pics. And if you could, maybe some mod pics?  Pretty please?  I love seeing the bags on a real person, not just the beautiful models.
> 
> I will now go back to drooling over your pictures, ladies! Yay!  So glad to see this group together again.


 Hi carterazo..Great to see you again!! For sure I will have some mod pics taken!! Not with me though I've been bad and not been taking my diuretics for my sickness, so I am swollen like a ballon ..In a month or so, I'll be back to 'normal'..lol..But family will come over this weekend for apples (we're drowning in them) , and I'll have fresh pics taken!!


----------



## allysar

I don't even know how to begin replying to this thread!!!!  So  much excitement I cannot stand it!

First off.....Lovie!!!!!!!   SO glad to see you here!  And, your taupe Minerva will be TDF!!!!!  I think I am having palpitations....  Just seeing your Sophie avatar makes me smile.  

Bon...that Minerva in teal is amazing.  The leather is unbelievably smooshy and yet looks so durable.  You may have pushed me over the edge on that one!

D...your Aphrodite is so classic and perfect!  I can just smell that leather and the dark straps will wear so well.

Julija....The blue reef is such a gorgeous color it pops right off the monitor!  Wow! Marco knows his leathers.

Now....Divina in Black?  Minerva in teal?  Divina in purple?  My head is swooning with the possibilities.  What to do, what to do??????


----------



## Contessa

skyqueen said:


> Love this! Can it be worn over the shoulder?



SKY!!!!!!!!! Missed you!!! Nice to see you here~!!!


----------



## Contessa

LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonbeam, it is so fun to look back even just a month ago to see what we first wanted!  I cannot wait to order mine!  p.s.  I need to learn how to pronounce Marco's last name.  Hugs to you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh Bon, that is such a great story about your Bali!  I just love it!  Who could blame her, I want to do the same with good leather, ha!   And it was also good to read about the dark grey pebbled, that will be my first bespoke!  I cannot wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Contessa!  so good to see you!  Tell me, which handbag and leather are you dreaming of????  Your pup avatar is so sweet!



Lovie!!!! 

SO nice to see you back!!!! Your Minerva is going to be FABULOSO!!!! I cannot wait to see it!

I'm dreaming of the Athena in Orange- and I'm not an 'orange' person! But it just looks so "Hermes" to me!


----------



## skyqueen

contessa said:


> sky!!!!!!!!! Missed you!!! Nice to see you here~!!!


xxoo


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG, carterazo!  Wow!  It's so wonderful to see you again!  How have you been?  You're right -- it looks like the old gang is getting back together again.  And we'll probably get some new gang members too!  I really am SO happy to see you here!  
*




carterazo said:


> So this is where you wonderful ladies are!!!!  I've missed you guys!
> 
> I had no idea about this brand.  I just happened to be on the Handbags & Purses page to look at random stuff and I find this.  Oh wow!  This brand is TDF!!!!     I am in loooooove with Athena and Minerva, but worry about the size.
> 
> You brave girls who were first to order got such beautiful, beautiful bags!   Congratulations!  Keep posting pics. And if you could, maybe some mod pics?  Pretty please?  I love seeing the bags on a real person, not just the beautiful models.
> 
> I will now go back to drooling over your pictures, ladies! Yay!  So glad to see this group together again.


----------



## Moonfancy

*LOVIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You didn't?  Really?
YOU DID???
Oh, HAPPY, HAPPY DAY!  What an absolutely exquisite color combo your Minerva will be!  And taupe will be such a great neutral color.  The gold HW and the gray lining...  Just so elegant, Lovie!!
I bet Marco is so happy.  He's such a truly nice person.  I feel like we are in very good hands with him.
Lovie, can't wait to see your taupe treasure!!*
 



LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies   I *just* ordered my first Massaccesi --------------------- squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> I decided to be brave, throw caution to the wind, _break out of my black_ _comfort zone_ and order.............the gorgeous and elegant Pebbled Taupe Minerva!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> The combination of pebbled taupe, gold and the chic grey lining........well I just could NOT resist any longer!  I feel dizzy with happiness when I look at the pictures.
> 
> 
> I am so excited and will keep you posted with tracking and arrival info!


----------



## Moonstarr

SOoooo I've been lurking still here and there, but haven't really been buying too many bags for a while. Then I see that Marco has his own line of bags and my interest is peaked.  They're beautiful! I am really interested in an Aphrodite (LOVE both the purple/grey and the black/red), but I'm worried it might be a little too large? My most comfortable size of bag is a Bal City ... it's just right in size, so I'm wondering if the Aphrodite might be too big for me? I also like to hand carry my bags, so it might be too long to carry that way (I do love that it has the messenger option)? 

What's your opinion ladies? I really like a more casual, not structured bag. I think out of all the styles that the Aphrodite would be the best match and I LOVE the two toned look.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> SOoooo I've been lurking still here and there, but haven't really been buying too many bags for a while. Then I see that Marco has his own line of bags and my interest is peaked.  They're beautiful! I am really interested in an Aphrodite (LOVE both the purple/grey and the black/red), but I'm worried it might be a little too large? My most comfortable size of bag is a Bal City ... it's just right in size, so I'm wondering if the Aphrodite might be too big for me? I also like to hand carry my bags, so it might be too long to carry that way (I do love that it has the messenger option)?
> 
> What's your opinion ladies? I really like a more casual, not structured bag. I think out of all the styles that the Aphrodite would be the best match and I LOVE the two toned look.




Moonstarry starry night!  So nice to see you.  One of my favorite pictures of Aphrodite is handheld in the crook of her arm, it looks so beautiful!  I think Aphrodite is the perfect size, not too big, not too small. I would have bought her, but I need larger bags for work right now.  Here is the picture I love......


----------



## LoveHandbags!

carterazo said:


> So this is where you wonderful ladies are!!!!  I've missed you guys!
> 
> I had no idea about this brand.  I just happened to be on the Handbags & Purses page to look at random stuff and I find this.  Oh wow!  This brand is TDF!!!!     I am in loooooove with Athena and Minerva, but worry about the size.
> 
> You brave girls who were first to order got such beautiful, beautiful bags!   Congratulations!  Keep posting pics. And if you could, maybe some mod pics?  Pretty please?  I love seeing the bags on a real person, not just the beautiful models.
> 
> I will now go back to drooling over your pictures, ladies! Yay!  So glad to see this group together again.




Carterazo!! Hello to you!  How fun to see you here!  Aren't the pictures beautiful!  Wishing you a wonderful weekend!




bonniekir said:


> Omg!!! This looks so elegant!!!! I can't wait to see your reveals!! Great choise




Your pictures were so helpful to me Bonnie, so thank you!  It helped Minerva to come my way!  Woooo hooo!




allysar said:


> I don't even know how to begin replying to this thread!!!!  So  much excitement I cannot stand it!
> 
> First off.....Lovie!!!!!!!   SO glad to see you here!  And, your taupe Minerva will be TDF!!!!!  I think I am having palpitations....  Just seeing your Sophie avatar makes me smile.
> 
> Bon...that Minerva in teal is amazing.  The leather is unbelievably smooshy and yet looks so durable.  You may have pushed me over the edge on that one!
> 
> D...your Aphrodite is so classic and perfect!  I can just smell that leather and the dark straps will wear so well.
> 
> Julija....The blue reef is such a gorgeous color it pops right off the monitor!  Wow! Marco knows his leathers.
> 
> Now....Divina in Black?  Minerva in teal?  Divina in purple?  My head is swooning with the possibilities.  What to do, what to do??????





Dearest allysar!!!!  What a wonderful sight for sore eyes to see you!  Isn't this fun???? Sophie said to say hi, you have been missed!  I can't wait to see which Massaccesi you buy!  Keep us posted!




Moonfancy said:


> *LOVIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You didn't?  Really?
> YOU DID???
> Oh, HAPPY, HAPPY DAY!  What an absolutely exquisite color combo your Minerva will be!  And taupe will be such a great neutral color.  The gold HW and the gray lining...  Just so elegant, Lovie!!
> I bet Marco is so happy.  He's such a truly nice person.  I feel like we are in very good hands with him.
> Lovie, can't wait to see your taupe treasure!!*




I did Moonbeam!  I am so very excited!  Work has been extremely busy, I am have been working non-stop, so this little bit of Taupe joy is just really making my week!  She will be here soon!  Hugs dear one!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> so excited for you Love!! And that picture...wow! As far as my color... Well a taupe Aphrodite with black handles is on my wish list...so I look forward to your reveal!
> 
> Each reveal is more beautiful than the next...these all look beautiful! Does not look like one can go wrong!




Thank you so much odebdo!  And thank you for letting me know that Marco posted a picture while he was creating my beautiful Taupe in his workshop!  I don't belong to Facebook, but I can see his company page, it is just gorgeous!  How crazy fun is it to actually see the craftsmanship during the actual creative process????  I seriously feel so lucky!  Thank you again!  





finzup said:


> I'm not sure of the color -- I really don't want to pay bespoke pricing for a bag with gold hardware (i like gold hw but really prefer silver) ... so I'm looking at standard colors and can't pick one! I'll probably end up with black because I alwasy say you can never have too many black handbags
> 
> if i don't go for zhoe I think I may try the purple/gray aphrodite.. there are a lot of good choices




Hi again finnyzup, I really like the combination of the purple - grey - light gold Aphrodite too, it is a stunning combination.  And I love Zhoe also, the grey one makes me swoon!  Keep us posted on what you decide!   Cheers!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Contessa said:


> Lovie!!!!
> 
> SO nice to see you back!!!! Your Minerva is going to be FABULOSO!!!! I cannot wait to see it!
> 
> I'm dreaming of the Athena in Orange- and I'm not an 'orange' person! But it just looks so "Hermes" to me!




Contessa, you are so right, that orange is a very beautiful and Hermes-like orange.  It is gorgeous!  It is amazing how neutral orange can be!  Hugs to you!  Have a great weekend!


----------



## djfmn

I wanted to show everyone my beautiful new handbag which was made by Massaccesi bags in Italy. This is all handmade and very reasonably priced. The leather is gorgeous and the workmanship is unbelievably good. I purchased one of the first bags made by this Italian leather Atelier. It is called the Aphrodite and is a pearl gray leather with black straps and piping. I would highly recommend you take a look at this new line of handbags. 

I am not affiliated with the handbag line at all just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## djfmn

I cannot post photos using Firefox had to change browsers to post the photos. They are not that great but I will take some more this weekend and post them.


----------



## bonniekir

I think this is such an elegant and useful looking bag! I like your choise of leathers and that this looks like a bag to use in any occasion!! 


Congrats!!


----------



## mayajuliana

I just can't get over the pebbled taupe against the black.  It's so well done!!


----------



## mayajuliana

I'd be interested in a Divina or Zhoe and probably in bespoke, but I love the taupe standard...


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, Elise!  What bespoke color are you interested in?  I really want to see the paprika.  I've sent off for a swatch!*






Elise.J said:


> I'm thinking of the Zhoe too, I can't decide between the red, the taupe or going for one of the bespoke colours. &#128522;


----------



## Moonfancy

Oh, what an enabler you are, Diane!  You and Bonniekir!  And I noticed a Blue Reef Athena that Julija bought!  Diane, I really LOVE that gray leather.  So chic.  And the inside of your Aphrodite looks as elegant as the outside.  I think Marco Massaccesi is definitely a designer to watch!  I'm fainting over his Minerva in teal.  As soon as I get it, I will be polishing my own enabler skills.





djfmn said:


> I wanted to show everyone my beautiful new handbag which was made by Massaccesi bags in Italy. This is all handmade and very reasonably priced. The leather is gorgeous and the workmanship is unbelievably good. I purchased one of the first bags made by this Italian leather Atelier. It is called the Aphrodite and is a pearl gray leather with black straps and piping. I would highly recommend you take a look at this new line of handbags.
> 
> I am not affiliated with the handbag line at all just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am outrageously in LOVE with Marco Massaccesi's dark teal MINERVA!  Fellow purse lover, Bonnieker, bought one and showed pictures.  Now I can't get it out of my mind.  I have NOTHING like that dark teal in my pocketbook collection, and it's time to fill that empty space!  Plus, I love how smooshy MINERVA looks.  

I also love the paprika shade MASSACCESI offers.  I ordered a swatch of that color so I could see it in person!

Have y'all seen this collection yet?  If so, which one do you want?

I haven't been excited over a handbag brand in a very long time, and I've missed the fun here on TPF.  Really happy to be back on TPF to drool over new pocketbooks with my friends!
*


----------



## Elise.J

Moonfancy said:


> *Hello, Elise!  What bespoke color are you interested in?  I really want to see the paprika.  I've sent off for a swatch!*




Hi moonfancy , I really like the red wine , burgundy and the amaranto. I like the paprika too but I have a red LV Epi speedy that's similar so I'm thinking I should go for a darker colour &#10084;&#65039;I just can't make up my mind and my DH and kids are tired of talking bag colours with me. I'm hoping someone will post pics of a Zhoe for us to look at. I just love seeing everyone's bags &#128516; although it does make me want them all


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I love this handbag djfmn!  I especially love how the longer strap looks as the chains come out on each side of the bag and then it is leather at the bottom.  I think it just adds a really unique design aesthetic!


 Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi Moonbeam, I agree!   I am very excited!  To own a handbag that was made by hand in an authentic Italian workshop from start to finish *especially for you* is an incredible luxury!


I have been fortunate enough to visit Italy 3 times and I am so happy to have found an atelier that is taking such good care of us!  You can just tell how happy it makes Marco and his team to create these fine leather beauties for us.  It matters to me, as a client, how much respect and love their have for their craft.  


I think what I love the most is in this ever-changing minute by minute world, Massaccesi not only embraces the traditions and art of leathermaking but cherishes and respects them. 


I am BEYOND thrilled to have the Minerva style on her way to me soon, dear sweet Valentina (who is so kind and wonderful) wrote to me that she will be shipped tomorrow!  (And truth be told I am already swooning for what may be my next two Massaccesi Handbags, lol!)


----------



## djfmn

Hi Moonfancy I ordered and received a lovely Aphrodite in pearl gray and black handles. I absolutely love my Massaccesi bag it was definitely made with lots of love and care I can tell. The leather is amazing and the craftsmanship all I can is wowl. I had the best customer service ever from Valentina her response to my emails were second to none. 

My next Massaccesi bag is going to be the Zhoe. The leather swatches I requested were sent on Friday and I cannot wait to get them. I am leaning towards either the orange or perhaps the cherry red. I will decide once I see the swatches.

 My third bag from Massaccesi is going to be the Divina in purple. Yes I am already planning my next 2 Massaccesi purchases!!! The owner Marco responded to my email in true Italian style when I asked about the color of the cherry red he said and I quote "red like the Ferrari car". Well that explained the color perfectly. I love dealing directly with the person who is making my bag now that is what I call customer service.


----------



## carterazo

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG, carterazo!  Wow!  It's so wonderful to see you again!  How have you been?  You're right -- it looks like the old gang is getting back together again.  And we'll probably get some new gang members too!  I really am SO happy to see you here!
> *



Hi Moon!!!!  So nice to hear from you. I've been doing quite well, thank you. How about you?  I love watching all of us here.  I'm drooling over all these bags.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Hi carterazo..Great to see you again!! For sure I will have some mod pics taken!! Not with me though I've been bad and not been taking my diuretics for my sickness, so I am swollen like a ballon ..In a month or so, I'll be back to 'normal'..lol..But family will come over this weekend for apples (we're drowning in them) , and I'll have fresh pics taken!!



Thanks so much, Bonnie!!! That's very sweet of you.  
I really hope you feel better soon.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## carterazo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Carterazo!! Hello to you!  How fun to see you here!  Aren't the pictures beautiful!  Wishing you a wonderful weekend!
> 
> Hi Lovie!!!  So many gorgeous pics, yes.  I can't wait to see your beauty! I know you'll post pics for us as soon as you get it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*LovelyLovie, you're right about Marco's love and respect for his craft.  I am so happy he has his own company now, run the way a true atelier should be!  Did you read on his website that his father taught him about making purses when he was just twelve years old?  That alone makes me SO happy about buying bags from him.  It's a genuine Italian Family Business!  

I can't wait to see your Minerva, LovelyLovie.  I'm so on the fence about the two bags I want.  Minerva in teal will be one, I know, but I am so undecided about the second one.  I suppose I could order one at a time, but I want two!  It's just been sooooo long since I got a brand new pocketbook, and the addiction is now about to be fed!*






LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Moonbeam, I agree!   I am very excited!  To own a handbag that was made by hand in an authentic Italian workshop from start to finish *especially for you* is an incredible luxury!
> 
> 
> I have been fortunate enough to visit Italy 3 times and I am so happy to have found an atelier that is taking such good care of us!  You can just tell how happy it makes Marco and his team to create these fine leather beauties for us.  It matters to me, as a client, how much respect and love their have for their craft.
> 
> 
> I think what I love the most is in this ever-changing minute by minute world, Massaccesi not only embraces the traditions and art of leathermaking but cherishes and respects them.
> 
> 
> I am BEYOND thrilled to have the Minerva style on her way to me soon, dear sweet Valentina (who is so kind and wonderful) wrote to me that she will be shipped tomorrow!  (And truth be told I am already swooning for what may be my next two Massaccesi Handbags, lol!)


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, here is my darling houseguest!  I'm still smiling over how much fun we had that day you came to see me!* 

*Your Aphrodite in pearl gray and black handles and trim is about as elegant as one can get.  What a classy combination you chose.  

What shade of red is a Ferrari car?  I'll have to Google that!  But, WOW!  -- Marco answered you himself.  I really LIKE that service.  He is so nice and so enthusiastic.  

You're getting a Zhoe, huh?  She's the one who turns into a clutch, right?  And she has some chain?  You know I do love me some hardware!  I understand that the hardware Marco's using now is called Light Gold, but that it isn't a true gold like yellow gold is.  It changes to a silvery color depending on the lighting.  I guess this will appeal to both gold and silver lovers!

Should I get a Zhoe like you?  I don't know.  I love the Divina too because she looks like she has a lot of room.  I love big bags.  I have traded or sold all the "midi" bags I've ever had, and now I've learned my lesson.  Big Bags for me!

Thanks for sharing your beautiful Aphrodite with us!* 





djfmn said:


> Hi Moonfancy I ordered and received a lovely Aphrodite in pearl gray and black handles. I absolutely love my Massaccesi bag it was definitely made with lots of love and care I can tell. The leather is amazing and the craftsmanship all I can is wowl. I had the best customer service ever from Valentina her response to my emails were second to none.
> 
> My next Massaccesi bag is going to be the Zhoe. The leather swatches I requested were sent on Friday and I cannot wait to get them. I am leaning towards either the orange or perhaps the cherry red. I will decide once I see the swatches.
> 
> My third bag from Massaccesi is going to be the Divina in purple. Yes I am already planning my next 2 Massaccesi purchases!!! The owner Marco responded to my email in true Italian style when I asked about the color of the cherry red he said and I quote "red like the Ferrari car". Well that explained the color perfectly. I love dealing directly with the person who is making my bag now that is what I call customer service.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Carterazo!  I am so happy that we're finding each other again and that you are well.  Remember how much we used to have?  And I am salivating over the MASSACCESI pocketbooks too.  It's going to be really, really fun when more and more TPF members reveal their new MASSACCESI bags!* 





carterazo said:


> Hi Moon!!!!  So nice to hear from you. I've been doing quite well, thank you. How about you?  I love watching all of us here.  I'm drooling over all these bags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Elise, I am studying that paprika too.  I've wanted a paprika bag for SO long.  I don't think it will be too long before someone reveals a Zhoe.  There is quite a bit of chatter about that particular style.  And welcome to the Club of Indecision!  Dark Teal is a definite for me, but I don't know which other color to order!  But you know -- half the fun of all this is being together here on TPF and enabling...er...I mean helping each other pick out pocketbooks and colors!
*





Elise.J said:


> Hi moonfancy , I really like the red wine , burgundy and the amaranto. I like the paprika too but I have a red LV Epi speedy that's similar so I'm thinking I should go for a darker colour &#10084;&#65039;I just can't make up my mind and my DH and kids are tired of talking bag colours with me. I'm hoping someone will post pics of a Zhoe for us to look at. I just love seeing everyone's bags &#128516; although it does make me want them all


----------



## VanBod1525

I have to admit, from the time I saw the collection and the Minerva, something inside me went "that's my bag". I absolutely love the Teal and having seen the pictures posted by friends, I know it will work for me. The leather looks gorgeous and the hardware substantial. 

The other bag that I think will work for me is the Divina. From measurements it is very similar to the BE London Tote which I adore. It can carry my laptop and iPad plus some other stuff for work without me having to tote some hideous laptop bag. In terms of colour on this one, I think I may go taupe, purple or nut brown. 

The Minerva will be the first though.


----------



## VanBod1525

LOVIE! Taupe, taupe, taupe!!! I can't wait to see full pics of that bag. I hope it will be love. 

Carterazo, yippee!! So many old faces. 

Moonstarr!! So good to see a veteran of great bags here in this thread. 

It's so great to have so much excitement in this thread and the prospect of reveals galore!!


----------



## Odebdo

I had been leaning towards a Aphrodite...but the Divina has been looking better...I loved the taupe...but then the dark teal is just yummy looking...and then the greys...grey is the new black you know...

So my world is a world of revolving options.  I also am working on getting DH on board with a bag purchase...with my bag budget now going to diapers and formula for two...new bags need to be a planned treat versus a whim purchase...but this was our 10th wedding anniversary year and we had planned a trip to Italy...until I got pregnant...so I think a bag from Italy may be the best choice I have to bring a little Italy to me!


----------



## bonniekir

I have the Minerva and Aphrodite and adore the two styles !


Today I was sitting and waiting somewhere a long time and looked through the choises. I wanted to try the Divina in Purple or Choco, MIGHT bespoke a Paprika or Pinapple Minerva or have the Olive, or bepoke either Paprika or Pineapple in the Aphrodite or have the Purple Aphrodite..


So it depends how I fit the colours to each bag..lol!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Good morning everyone, I arrived home from work last night to the most delightful email with tracking information from our sweet Valentina.  She has given me the good news that my Minerva is on her way 'flying' to me now.  (what a welcome sight after a grueling work day!)  Our Valentina is the dearest and most kind person.  So eager to help with anything we need and with such enthusiasm.  I smile with each word I read in her emails.  I feel very lucky to have her there!

She is our Italian Angel *Massaccesi style!*


----------



## finzup

Odebdo said:


> I had been leaning towards a Aphrodite...but the Divina has been looking better...I loved the taupe...but then the dark teal is just yummy looking...and then the greys...grey is the new black you know...
> 
> So my world is a world of revolving options.  I also am working on getting DH on board with a bag purchase...with my bag budget now going to diapers and formula for two...new bags need to be a planned treat versus a whim purchase...but this was our 10th wedding anniversary year and we had planned a trip to Italy...until I got pregnant...so I think a bag from Italy may be the best choice I have to bring a little Italy to me!



I like how you think


----------



## finzup

i just can't decide.. i think we need more reveals here!

i was thinking zhoe but now i'm not sure.. i can't pick just one


----------



## finzup

this link has the bag styles, sizes, along with standard and bespoke leather options for the Massaccesi fall/winter 2014 collection:

http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection


----------



## ginaf20697

Was just thinking about my BE bag so I popped in here and found out this! So excited. I really want a Minerva now. I really like the nut brown. It reminds me of the lovely old Coach leather. Too bad they can't get the website straightened out but I guess e-mail works too 

Oh and how much does shipping to the US work out to? Just want to plan in advance.


----------



## Moonfancy

finzup said:


> this link has the bag styles, sizes, along with standard and bespoke leather options for the Massaccesi fall/winter 2014 collection:
> 
> http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection


*Oh, thanks for this Katie!  I had it all download, but I think the Download Beast ate it.  More likely, however, is that I'm just too dense to find it again.

I can't believe how many colors there are to choose from.  What a treat!
*


----------



## jxwilliams

I really really want the Minerva!  I'll keep watching for reveals!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ginaf20697 said:


> Was just thinking about my BE bag so I popped in here and found out this! So excited. I really want a Minerva now. I really like the nut brown. It reminds me of the lovely old Coach leather. Too bad they can't get the website straightened out but I guess e-mail works too
> 
> Oh and how much does shipping to the US work out to? Just want to plan in advance.




Hi gina20687!  How are you?  So good to see you, this is such a blast!.  My Minerva with the cost of the bag and expedited shipping was about 440 USD total.  Fabulous!  They say that shipping to the US is about 25 Euros for one bag.




jxwilliams said:


> I really really want the Minerva!  I'll keep watching for reveals!


  Hey jxwilliams!  Happy you checked in with us on this thread after the purple one!    Keep watching, there will be more reveals soon!




finzup said:


> I like how you think




+1 on that finzup!  I like the way odebdo thinks too!  



**********


* Ladies.........Pebbled Taupe Minerva crossed into the US and entered New York this morning when I checked tracking tonight!   I should have her by Friday or Saturday!   Wooooooo hoooooooo!!!!  Talk about making my day!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *LovelyLovie, you're right about Marco's love and respect for his craft.  I am so happy he has his own company now, run the way a true atelier should be!  Did you read on his website that his father taught him about making purses when he was just twelve years old?  That alone makes me SO happy about buying bags from him.  It's a genuine Italian Family Business!
> 
> I can't wait to see your Minerva, LovelyLovie.  I'm so on the fence about the two bags I want.  Minerva in teal will be one, I know, but I am so undecided about the second one.  I suppose I could order one at a time, but I want two!  It's just been sooooo long since I got a brand new pocketbook, and the addiction is now about to be fed!*




Seriously* Moonbeam* I know!  I have never received two brand new handbags like that in a parcel, have you?  Can you imagine opening a box knowing two Massaccesi handbags were awaiting you inside, LOL?!?  Dizzy I tell ya!  I should have pictures for you all of 'my one' this weekend......when I got home from work tonight I checked tracking and sure enough, that sweet baby Minerva reached New York this morning!  Squeeeeee!




Agree with you *VanBod*..........from the first moment I saw Minerva, I just loved her. Those front pockets!  And then when I found out the magnets were leather covered magnets just as I had hoped....... it was a done deal, lol!  She will carry very well over our winter coats too with that nice strap drop!


----------



## Moonfancy

Your Minerva arrived to NYC, LovelyLovie?  It is now on American Soil !! I can't believe how fast its trip has been so far!   I am excited nearly to death for you.   Am LOVING being all together again!  I am also hoping
 to meet some new pocketbook lovers!




LoveHandbags! said:


> Seriously* Moonbeam* I know!  I have never received two brand new handbags like that in a parcel, have you?  Can you imagine opening a box knowing two Massaccesi handbags were awaiting you inside, LOL?!?  Dizzy I tell ya!  I should have pictures for you all of 'my one' this weekend......when I got home from work tonight I checked tracking and sure enough, that sweet baby Minerva reached New York this morning!  Squeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree with you *VanBod*..........from the first moment I saw Minerva, I just loved her. Those front pockets!  And then when I found out the magnets were leather covered magnets just as I had hoped....... it was a done deal, lol!  She will carry very well over our winter coats too with that nice strap drop!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Seriously* Moonbeam* I know!  I have never received two brand new handbags like that in a parcel, have you?  Can you imagine opening a box knowing two Massaccesi handbags were awaiting you inside, LOL?!?  Dizzy I tell ya!  I should have pictures for you all of 'my one' this weekend......when I got home from work tonight I checked tracking and sure enough, that sweet baby Minerva reached New York this morning!  Squeeeeee!



Ohhh, honey, I can't wait to see you bag, I'm so excited for you

*Moonfancy*: well, as you all probably know I have Blue Reef ATHENA (and I have been using it every single day since I got it) so I want one more Athena in Orange or bespoke in Purple with Fuchsia lining (but I'm a purple fan-girl in general), as well I would love Aphrodite in Olive like Bonniekir's


----------



## Moonfancy

*Nice to have a good variety of lining colors too!*


----------



## Julija

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for the reply...really is stunning!





bonniekir said:


> WOW just stunning..I will need to drool a bit!!





VanBod1525 said:


> What a beautiful blue. I love the embossed brand name. The bag looks truly lovely. Enjoy.



Thank you ladies for your sweet words


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hello dear one!  Ok, so can you say "saturated" sister!!!!!!!  My heavens, this color is silky, stunning and beyond saturated!  It is so smooth I swear I can reach out and touch it!  I just love her, and know it will suit you perfectly sweetie sweets!



Hon, thank you for for sweet compliments to my beautiful Athena, I just love this bag! 
It indeed suits me well, even miss Veruca has been abandoned lately. Have to take her out as well 'cos feel guilty for mot using other bags
And I think you'll love your gorgeous bag as well


----------



## Julija

allysar said:


> Julija....The blue reef is such a gorgeous color it pops right off the monitor!  Wow! Marco knows his leathers.



Thank you! Marco does know his leather and is amazing all around!


----------



## mknoch

These bags are to die for. Lusting over Zhoe. I can't wait to see someone's reveal photos!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  


Surprise!!!!!!!!!!


She's here!!!!!!!!!!!  


Heeeee!


Oh yes, the animal within made me open the box with my bare hands at long stop light, LOL.  No scissor.  I was laughing out loud at myself and cared not for the onlooking drivers next to me.


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> Surprise!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> She's here!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Heeeee!
> 
> 
> Oh yes, the animal within made me open the box with my bare hands at long stop light, LOL.  No scissor.  I was laughing out loud at myself and cared not for the onlooking drivers next to me.




Can't wait to see it and hear your thoughts!! Love the pure lust of ripping into the box with your bare hands at a stoplight!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Here is the link to my PF Reveal  
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html


This is close to her true deep and luscious color.................seriously it is the Taupe of my dreams!


----------



## Risha S

Thanks for sharing! I'm really liking their bags so far.


----------



## carterazo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Here is the link to my PF Reveal
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html
> 
> 
> This is close to her true deep and luscious color.................seriously it is the Taupe of my dreams!



Congrats, Lovie!  You look so classy!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

carterazo said:


> Congrats, Lovie!  You look so classy!




Good morning carterazo, you are so sweet, thank you!!  Honestly, this handbag makes you feel that way, lol, I had a little spring in my step, let me tell you, LOL.  Have a wonderful day!


----------



## allysar

I really am beyond in love with your bag Lovie! Wow! It truly looks perfect.


----------



## Risha S

I'm seriously considering getting the Athena... it's beautiful! In fact, I can say most if not all of the bags I've seen from Massaccesi are just gorgeous. You can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## Moonstarr

I THINK I am getting close to ordering an Aphrodite. I mentioned to my fiance this morning that I was thinking of buying another bag. He says something like "when did you stop buying bags?". To which I replied that I had been pretty good lately. Anyway, since he didn't say no, I take that as he doesn't care if I buy another one or not. haha

Anyway, I'm undecided about the purple with the grey or the black with the red? I think I'd like to go with a stock bag to save some $, HOWEVER that plum and black looks really, really pretty. So, what to do? Maybe the purple/grey would be more neutral for me, and I could save some $ over the bespoke for now.

For those that have ordered before, I think I saw someone mention that they will invoice you over Paypal right now?


----------



## Julija

Moonstarr said:


> I THINK I am getting close to ordering an Aphrodite. I mentioned to my fiance this morning that I was thinking of buying another bag. He says something like "when did you stop buying bags?". To which I replied that I had been pretty good lately. Anyway, since he didn't say no, I take that as he doesn't care if I buy another one or not. haha
> 
> Anyway, I'm undecided about the purple with the grey or the black with the red? I think I'd like to go with a stock bag to save some $, HOWEVER that plum and black looks really, really pretty. So, what to do? Maybe the purple/grey would be more neutral for me, and I could save some $ over the bespoke for now.
> 
> For those that have ordered before, I think I saw someone mention that they will invoice you over Paypal right now?



Ohhh, so much fun. I also think about getting an Aphrodite. Purple with grey is my fave out of your options but i like purple in general. Cant wait to see your reveal as i'm considering between purple with grey or olive Aphrodite. Or one more Athena
Yes, you write to Valentina with your order ans Marco will send the invoice via Paypal. Really easy and hassle free. Amazing service.


----------



## patchydel

Just ordered the cherry red Zhoe! Valentina emailed me to let me know that Marco will start making it on Monday!


----------



## VanBod1525

Patch, how exciting!

I just emailed her to order the Teal Minerva. The colour is selling fast so hopefully they still have one left. Anxiously waiting her confirmation.


----------



## VanBod1525

I've ordered the Teal!!!

You look super as ever, Lovie!


----------



## patchydel

Yes, I'm very excited! I mentioned that I was worried about the strap being too long on me (I'm 5'1) so they offered to shorten the chain for me. I love how it's customized!


----------



## Elise.J

What a brilliant idea , I was a little worried about that too ( I'm 5.2 ) I'm going to email  Valentina and ask if I can do the same
Thanks Patchydel &#128536;


----------



## Moonfancy

You already ordered your teal, Vandertulip ??????????????  
OMG !!!!!!





VanBod1525 said:


> I've ordered the Teal!!!
> 
> You look super as ever, Lovie!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, that's a great idea, Patchy!  I'm 5', so I'm going to keep that adjustment in mind.  Thanks for sharing with the little girls!  *




patchydel said:


> Yes, I'm very excited! I mentioned that I was worried about the strap being too long on me (I'm 5'1) so they offered to shorten the chain for me. I love how it's customized!


----------



## Moonstarr

Okay, I did it. I just emailed Valentina to order the purple/grey Aphrodite (assuming it's still in stock). I'm a little worried that it will be too long to hand carry (I'm 5'5"), however since it has the messenger option I'm okay with using it that way. And of course, I could always carry over my arm (or grow taller and carry it by hand ... haha).

I can't wait to see everyone's reveals! And I can't wait to see these bags in person. I just know once I get one, there will be a second one, and so on.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, I can hardly stand all this excitement!  I am about to die of it!  So many bags will soon be revealed here!

Moon!!!!!  I'm so happy you're getting an Aphrodite!  Diane loves hers!  You should talk to her about the strap length.  OMG - Yay for you, MoonStarr!

Isn't this just SO MUCH FUN???*






Moonstarr said:


> Okay, I did it. I just emailed Valentina to order the purple/grey Aphrodite (assuming it's still in stock). I'm a little worried that it will be too long to hand carry (I'm 5'5"), however since it has the messenger option I'm okay with using it that way. And of course, I could always carry over my arm (or grow taller and carry it by hand ... haha).
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's reveals! And I can't wait to see these bags in person. I just know once I get one, there will be a second one, and so on.


----------



## jxwilliams

VanBod1525 said:


> I've ordered the Teal!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look super as ever, Lovie!




Congrats!!  The teal is so pretty!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I've ordered the Teal!!!
> 
> You look super as ever, Lovie!



Hope you don't mind being bag twins Vannie as I just emailed Valentina for a teal Minerva as well! You have fabulous taste! 

Lovie....your reveal probably has several folks hitting them up for the Minerva!! Fantastic reveal!


----------



## Odebdo

patchydel said:


> Just ordered the cherry red Zhoe! Valentina emailed me to let me know that Marco will start making it on Monday!



I can't wait to see a reveal of the Zhoe!! Red will be fantastic!


----------



## allysar

Teal Minerva is at the top of my list too! We all must have great taste. Although, Lovie's taupe has me thinking...


----------



## Odebdo

Emailed Valentina today a couple times....teal Minerva is hopefully the winner...have yet to hear back as I am sure it is middle of the night in Italy! 

Love that there will be lots of new reveals coming up!


----------



## finzup

ladies from the US -- how did you pay? In euro or USD? also did they take off the VAT tax ? 

was shipping 25 euro? 

thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

LoveHandbags! said:


> Here is the link to my PF Reveal
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html
> 
> 
> This is close to her true deep and luscious color.................seriously it is the Taupe of my dreams!


*P.S.  LovelyLovie, I also love your court cabinet!  I have one too!*


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Okay, I did it. I just emailed Valentina to order the purple/grey Aphrodite (assuming it's still in stock). I'm a little worried that it will be too long to hand carry (I'm 5'5"), however since it has the messenger option I'm okay with using it that way. And of course, I could always carry over my arm (or grow taller and carry it by hand ... haha).
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's reveals! And I can't wait to see these bags in person. I just know once I get one, there will be a second one, and so on.




Hi Moonstarr I got the pearl gray Aphrodite with black handles. I am 5' 4 and 1/4 inches do not forget the 1/4. The length of the strap is fine on me and it is adjustable. If you order a bag from them it is made specially for you it is not off the shelf so if you want something changed let them know. Like shortening the straps or the chain. They are fantastic to work with and so accommodating. Valentina is who I email and she is amazing the customer service is second to none. I love my Aphrodite. I have also ordered a Divina in purple it should be here Monday or Tuesday. I am also going to order a Zhoe in orange. I think his bags are very reasonably priced for the quality and leather.


----------



## djfmn

patchydel said:


> Just ordered the cherry red Zhoe! Valentina emailed me to let me know that Marco will start making it on Monday!



Patchydel I cannot wait to see your reveal. I ordered my purple Divina on Monday morning and it shipped out on Tuesday late afternoon it was specially made for me which I love.

I was deciding between the Zhoe and the Divina I already have an Aphrodite. The Divina won out this time but the Zhoe in orange is on my wishlist and will be my next bag purchase. 

I bet you will have your lovely new bag within a week or so. I asked Marco and Valentina to describe the cherry red leather on the Zhoe and in true Italian style Marco said it is just like the Ferrari red on the car. I emailed back and said I know exactly what that red is like.

They are so customer focused and will do anything to make their customers happy. As I mentioned I have the Aphrodite and the leather is gorgeous and the craftsmanship is amazing.


----------



## VanBod1525

Ha ha! We all have excellent taste and I can't think of any other ladies I'd rather be bag triplets with than you and Ally!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

allysar said:


> I really am beyond in love with your bag Lovie! Wow! It truly looks perfect.



Thanks allysar, I thought of you right away when I saw the interior because this is one organized bag and I think you would appreciate that with work.  The exterior front pockets are incredible too, it was so easy to reach in and grab both with those and with the top opening.  I know I have gone on and on with the leather covered magnet closure, but this is huge for me and such a high-end design element.  Totally luxury!  Hope your weekend is fabulous sweetie sweets!




VanBod1525 said:


> I've ordered the Teal!!!
> 
> You look super as ever, Lovie!




Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo!  Hands in the arm, Vannie!      I cannot wait to see your Minerva!   Thanks for your kind word.....Minerva just makes you feel super (and a lil sassy, ha, ready to take on the world!)






Odebdo said:


> Hope you don't mind being bag twins Vannie as I just emailed Valentina for a teal Minerva as well! You have fabulous taste!
> 
> Lovie....your reveal probably has several folks hitting them up for the Minerva!! Fantastic reveal!


LOL, Odebdo, thank you, I hope so, we all deserve something this luxurious and I want to share the joy I feel!  It's Massaccesi Minerva Madness!  Yum!




Moonfancy said:


> *P.S.  LovelyLovie, I also love your court cabinet!  I have one too!*




Thanks Moonbeam, there is a funny story there.........when DH and I first moved into our little Tudor seven years ago, I found the piece you love and the dining table to the left.  In this antique store, the piece you love also had a big sister piece that was *to die for*......I knew it was too big...... but my friend, it was gorgy gorgeous......while my little mind was thinking _"I know it's too big but my word, this is beautiful"_ I glanced at DH and he stated with his head shaking "You're right, it's too big" like he could read my mind and we both laughed.  I still think about that big sister though, LOL.  I hope someone nice like you got her!


----------



## djfmn

finzup said:


> ladies from the US -- how did you pay? In euro or USD? also did they take off the VAT tax ?
> 
> was shipping 25 euro?
> 
> thanks!



I paid in Euro. There was no VAT Tax. The shipping was 25 Euro. The transaction was completely painless via Paypal. The conversion rate used by Paypal was approximately what I was seeing for the daily dollar to euro rate. 

I have no issue using Paypal till they get their eCommerce website up and running.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

finzup said:


> ladies from the US -- how did you pay? In euro or USD? also did they take off the VAT tax ?
> 
> was shipping 25 euro?
> 
> thanks!






djfmn said:


> I paid in Euro. There was no VAT Tax. The shipping was 25 Euro. The transaction was completely painless via Paypal. The conversion rate used by Paypal was approximately what I was seeing for the daily dollar to euro rate.
> 
> I have no issue using Paypal till they get their eCommerce website up and running.




Agreed!  That was my experience as well.  It was all very proper and the conversion was exactly what I found that day on http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/.


When I paid thru PayPal, I used my Delta Airlines American Express (and just like our Bank of America Travel Visa) it has no foreign transaction fees.  We use these two cards when we travel internationally for this specific reason.  I don't think it made a difference in this transaction because I am buying it here, but wanted to mention it.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

patchydel said:


> Just ordered the cherry red Zhoe! Valentina emailed me to let me know that Marco will start making it on Monday!




Wooooooooooo hoooooooooooo!  patchydel, I am so very excited for you!  This is going to be such a stunning bag, I love it!  And you will be our first Zhoe reveal I think!  The red is so glamorous and will really be fun to carry all year round!  Please keep us posted with tracking!




Odebdo said:


> Emailed Valentina today a couple times....teal Minerva is hopefully the winner...have yet to hear back as I am sure it is middle of the night in Italy!
> 
> Love that there will be lots of new reveals coming up!




Will keep my fingers crossed for you Odebdo!  Keep us posted!




VanBod1525 said:


> Patch, how exciting!
> 
> I just emailed her to order the Teal Minerva. The colour is selling fast so hopefully they still have one left. Anxiously waiting her confirmation.




What a beautiful handbag and the color so deep and dreamy!  Keep us posted when you have tracking V.




Moonstarr said:


> Okay, I did it. I just emailed Valentina to order the purple/grey Aphrodite (assuming it's still in stock). I'm a little worried that it will be too long to hand carry (I'm 5'5"), however since it has the messenger option I'm okay with using it that way. And of course, I could always carry over my arm (or grow taller and carry it by hand ... haha).
> 
> I can't wait to see everyone's reveals! And I can't wait to see these bags in person. I just know once I get one, there will be a second one, and so on.




Oh my goodness, all these wonderful developments!!!!!!!!      I was just typing on another thread how this particular Aphrodite is one of my favs, Moonstarr!  I am so excited for you!  Don't grow taller, we like you just the way you are!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I can't wait to see a reveal of the Zhoe!! Red will be fantastic!




Totally agree!  The red is va-va-voom!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Hi Moonstarr I got the pearl gray Aphrodite with black handles. I am 5' 4 and 1/4 inches do not forget the 1/4. The length of the strap is fine on me and it is adjustable. If you order a bag from them it is made specially for you it is not off the shelf so if you want something changed let them know. Like shortening the straps or the chain. They are fantastic to work with and so accommodating. Valentina is who I email and she is amazing the customer service is second to none. I love my Aphrodite. I have also ordered a Divina in purple it should be here Monday or Tuesday. I am also going to order a Zhoe in orange. I think his bags are very reasonably priced for the quality and leather.



Oh, I didn't realize they made the "stock" bags as they are ordered as well. Good to know! I think when Valentina gets back to me I will see if they can shorten the straps to about a 6" drop. I realized this morning that I have a BE Barcelona and it's about 13" high with about a 6" strap drop. I have carried that by hand before. So if it's possible to shorten them just a bit (I think the Aphrodite is about an 8.6" drop), it will be absolutely perfect!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Oh, I didn't realize they made the "stock" bags as they are ordered as well. Good to know! I think when Valentina gets back to me I will see if they can shorten the straps to about a 6" drop. I realized this morning that I have a BE Barcelona and it's about 13" high with about a 6" strap drop. I have carried that by hand before. So if it's possible to shorten them just a bit (I think the Aphrodite is about an 8.6" drop), it will be absolutely perfect!


Moonstarr I think your change will be good. I would send her an email before she gets back to you. They make the bags fairly quickly so you have to request any changes as soon as possible. In hindsight I probably should have asked for a shorter messenger strap but I rarely use messenger straps. In fact the only bag I use messenger style is a BE Surprise Me that I use when I travel. I like to carry my bag on my shoulder and where I live you often have big heavy coats so the straps need to be long enough to fit over the bulk of the coat. When I tried the Aphrodite bag using the messenger strap this morning I decided it could be about 3 inches or so shorter. I would hate to lose the chain though I love the chain. I have to take another look and see if removing 2 links from the chain on either side will lose the lovely chain look which I think is rather stylish. 

When I order my Zhoe which I am planning to in orange once I have replenished my bag fund I am going to see if that strap needs to be shortened.

This new line has re energized the group which is so much fun. 

Lovies reveal is amazing. I will try to redo my Aphrodite reveal and add some better photos although the weather is not cooperating for some good photos.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Greetings beautiful ones 


Show me your gorgeous *Massaccesi interiors* and I'll show you mine!


Please share with us your style name and any other little nuggets of detail you desire!


**********


Part of the 2014 A/W collection:


The style name *"Minerva"* in Pebbled Taupe leather, chic grey lining and light gold hardware


Exterior all packed up and ready to go:








Interior shot:








Here are the contents unpacked ------ Details: The red file folder fit in Minerva and did not go above the top of handbag, but the magnet closure did not close because the file folder was too tall, it measure 12w x 9h inches.  If I took it out, but kept my 2014 Dayplanner in, the magnetic closure closed, it measure 10w x 7.75 inches.








The front pockets of the bag are very roomy (don't you want to lay down beside that sea of leather, lol)








Here is another shot when I moved my Chanel sunnies case to the front pocket just to see; she fit great when turned diagonal and still allowed to close without looking wonky on the outside and anyone who knows these cases, they are chubby little monkeys!


----------



## allysar

I have decided to go with purple. A purple Minerva! I have emailed Valentina today. I am feeling a little flushed just typing it out!


----------



## allysar

Oh my goodness! I'm so happy to see how roomy this is. Especially the outside pockets. Thank you for sharing. And your Bal accessories are stunning.  I am even more excited knowing that you said this is a comfortable bag to carry so very it is so roomy. That leather is really incredible I keep coming back just to admire it. Thank you thank you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

allysar said:


> I have decided to go with purple. A purple Minerva! I have emailed Valentina today.* I am feeling a little flushed just typing it out*!




OMgoodness, that is fabulous and made me laugh out loud!  


    allysar, I am so happy for you!  She is going to be beautiful, wear really well, and be so soft yet durable.  That pebbled purple looks for deep and saturated to me.


Dear sweet and precious Valentina is going to have a very full InBox, lol!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

allysar said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm so happy to see how roomy this is. Especially the outside pockets. Thank you for sharing. And your Bal accessories are stunning.  I am even more excited knowing that you said this is a comfortable bag to carry so very it is so roomy. That leather is really incredible I keep coming back just to admire it. Thank you thank you!




You are very welcome!  tPF is such a great resource for all of us that purchase handbags online and not in person.  Seeing as many pictures as we can makes us informed leather buyers.  99% of what I have purchased I did so confidently because of tPF and the truly wonderful ladies and men that contribute their thoughts, impressions and pictures.


It is indeed comfortable to carry even with a lot inside.  I love how the single strap slings over the shoulder so easily.  I mentioned this on another thread, but allysar, I also love how Marco thought to place a rotating lobster clip on the ends of the strap rather than just a normal one, because no matter how you grab it, the strap is perfect and not all backwards twisty and fussy like you would have to fix it before slinging it on if you know what I mean.  It is utterly perfect, moving with you not against and it is impressive that he thought of that important detail!  You will totally see what I mean when you gorgy gorgeous purple pebbled Minerva baby comes your way!!!!!!!


I am such a freak for little details, ha!


----------



## Moonfancy

*PLUS -- he said he will soon be producing small accessories!  I'm figuring samples of those will go into the catalog too.  And up on his website when he gets the site the way he wants it.  *






finzup said:


> this link has the bag styles, sizes, along with standard and bespoke leather options for the Massaccesi fall/winter 2014 collection:
> 
> http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection


----------



## djfmn

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.



Julija your Athena in Reef Blue is spectacular the color is just gorgeous. I love your bag. 
I agree the whole shopping experience was incredible. The quality looks amazing love the leather and as you said Massaccesi's attention to detail is really good. 

Guess what you are not alone when it comes to being in trouble. I loved the Aphrodite in pearl gray and black so much I bought the Divina in purple. I was going between the Zhoe in orange and the Divina in purple. My initial choice was the Zhoe in orange but after a discussion with Lovie (we live in the same town - aren't I lucky she is the queen of bag knowledge and has style like you will not believe - always looks as though she just stepped out of Vogue magazines front cover!!!) I decided the purple Divina was the way to go. I should have it this Monday or Tuesday. As soon as I do I will post pictures and do a reveal. I cannot promise as good as Lovie but I will try.

Now here is the next problem I cannot get that Zhoe in orange out of my mind so that will be my next bag. The only issue is the bag fund is a little depleted so I have started saving for it. Perhaps closer to December I will have enough money for my Zhoe.

I hope you enjoy your lovely Athena and wish you lots of joy carrying it.


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> I have decided to go with purple. A purple Minerva! I have emailed Valentina today. I am feeling a little flushed just typing it out!



Ally we are going to be handbag leather twins both with purple Massaccesi bags you with the Minerva and me with the Divina. I am so excited for you and cannot wait for you to get your Minerva. It is going to be spectacular in that color!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

allysar said:


> I have decided to go with purple. A purple Minerva! I have emailed Valentina today. I am feeling a little flushed just typing it out!


Ally, woohoo! The purple is so dark and rich looking. I love it!!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> You are very welcome!  tPF is such a great resource for all of us that purchase handbags online and not in person.  Seeing as many pictures as we can makes us informed leather buyers.  99% of what I have purchased I did so confidently because of tPF and the truly wonderful ladies and men that contribute their thoughts, impressions and pictures.
> 
> 
> It is indeed comfortable to carry even with a lot inside.  I love how the single strap slings over the shoulder so easily.  I mentioned this on another thread, but allysar, I also love how Marco thought to place a rotating lobster clip on the ends of the strap rather than just a normal one, because no matter how you grab it, the strap is perfect and not all backwards twisty and fussy like you would have to fix it before slinging it on if you know what I mean.  It is utterly perfect, moving with you not against and it is impressive that he thought of that important detail!  You will totally see what I mean when you gorgy gorgeous purple pebbled Minerva baby comes your way!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am such a freak for little details, ha!


Lovie, my sweet, where would we be without your internal shots? You can pack a bag! But this is very encouraging as I am currently carrying a lot for work. Love that the external pockets can fit a chubby sunglasses case.


----------



## VanBod1525

Meant to say that it is those little details that make or break a bag for me and often determine those that I wear more often. Strap drops that are that tiny bit too short so that I have to lift the strap to get it over a coat is my worst one, twisted straps that you need to sort out are another. I'm sure I will begin a love affair with leather covered magnets now


----------



## VanBod1525

Gah! Small accessories!!! Like I actually need anymore of these, lol. If he makes a leather kisslock purse, I may just faint!


----------



## ginaf20697

Heh I have a weakness for kisslock purses. I've been using my little Hayden Harnett one lately and I love it.


----------



## finzup

i have a weakness for everything, apparently. 
i can't wait to see the small accessories!


----------



## finzup

LoveHandbags! said:


> Agreed!  That was my experience as well.  It was all very proper and the conversion was exactly what I found that day on http://www.xe.com/currencyconverter/.
> 
> 
> When I paid thru PayPal, I used my Delta Airlines American Express (and just like our Bank of America Travel Visa) it has no foreign transaction fees.  We use these two cards when we travel internationally for this specific reason.  I don't think it made a difference in this transaction because I am buying it here, but wanted to mention it.




so the prices in the catalog are in euro and include VAT .. roughly what's the VAT % that they discounted ?

has anyone had to pay US customs? 
thanks!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Lovie, my sweet, where would we be without your internal shots? You can pack a bag! But this is very encouraging as I am currently carrying a lot for work. Love that the external pockets can fit a chubby sunglasses case.





It's so funny because I thought of you today V as I was taking these, I know your love for interior shots, and I could also "hear" you in my head typing _"I would recognize the top of that staircase in a photo anywhere!"_  lol


Yes we are on the same page with straps over coats and straps that are fussy, it determines how often they are carried....this strap you will adore.....and I just know from the moment you reach into the top of your Tealy Minerva or reach for your mobile in the front flap and the leather covered magnet closures opens gracefully for you, you will hear me typing in your head, LOL.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

finzup said:


> so the prices in the catalog are in euro and include VAT .. roughly what's the VAT % that they discounted ?
> 
> has anyone had to pay US customs?
> thanks!




I did not have to pay US customs fees.


I am not sure what the VAT % is now.......when we were in Italy last November it was about 21% I think for certain items.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> I will try to redo my Aphrodite reveal and add some better photos although the weather is not cooperating for some good photos.




Sweetie, your pictures were *fabulous!* That leather and the chain coming out of that bag, I was ga-ga!


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG...
This made me laugh nearly unto death...
"I have a weakness for everything, apparently."
HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
Katie, you are hilarious!*
:lolots::lolots:




finzup said:


> i have a weakness for everything, apparently.
> i can't wait to see the small accessories!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *PLUS -- he said he will soon be producing small accessories!  I'm figuring samples of those will go into the catalog too.  And up on his website when he gets the site the way he wants it.  *



Swoooooooooooooooooon! * I just saw this post!!!!!!!!*  Oh my word, right when I think I have everything I *need* with regards to accessories in walks an Italian with an bobble to good to be true!  I can't wait for the pictures Moonbeam.


19 Bespoke color pictures that are "on Divina" ready to view posted now on Pinterest   http://www.pinterest.com/marcomassaccesi/divina-bespoke/  How did he do that??????


----------



## bonniekir

This so much fun with all the new colours and styles from MASSACCESI Handbags are popping up!!


Monday my order for a PAPRIKA Minerva with Orange lining is going to be placed..the forecast here in Denmark is that we're going to have a severe Winter..so I want to be seen in the snow ..


----------



## bonniekir

allysar said:


> I have decided to go with purple. A purple Minerva! I have emailed Valentina today. I am feeling a little flushed just typing it out!




I'm really excited for you as well!!!


----------



## bonniekir

*Such great options as well as wonderful news regarding the small items!


I love all the pics on pinter..thanks Lovie for pointing this out!!*


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonstarr I think your change will be good. I would send her an email before she gets back to you. They make the bags fairly quickly so you have to request any changes as soon as possible.



Thanks for the suggestion.   I sent Valentina another email asking if the straps could be shortened to about 5.5 - 6 inches drop. I'm really excited to see this bag in person. I just know the leather is going to be amazing!


----------



## allysar

Thank you ladies! I really am excited.  I think it looks super saturated with color too!


----------



## carterazo

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.



What a stunning, classy bag.  Is the leather easily scratched?  Does the bag feel a little big?  So many questions.


----------



## allysar

Can Athena be worn over the shoulder? I do love your bag!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, I wasn't sure about two tone but the leather combo you have is lovely. Tasteful and timeless. Gorgeous bag and I'm so glad you got something you really love and will carry.



Vannie I was not sure about the two tone leather either. I really wanted a gray bag as I do not have one. I had traded my Gray Stockholm tote with the lovely Becky. I had a Stockholm Tote that was supposedly only about an 1 and half or so longer. It was more like 3 inches longer and it was just too big for me. It sat in my closet for 18 months and I would take it out put my stuff in it and decide it was way too big and the bag was wearing me not the other way round. Back in the dust bag and into the closet it would go and I would take out a different bag. I was going to get it made smaller as it was the only way I would ever use it. As I said when Becky found out I had this larger Stockholm Tote she told me she had the regular size Stockholm tote in a cognac and would be more than happy to trade me. I bought a cognac London tote midi for my daughter and loved the leather. 

Of course this meant I was without a gray bag and the reason I decided I wanted the Aphrodite in gray. Although I thought I would prefer the bag in one color without the different color straps and piping I actually love the contrast. As Odebdo said it makes it both elegant as well as casual depending on how you wear it. I thought I would get another Aphrodite in a plain color. I decided instead to go with a single color in another style hence the purple Divina.


----------



## djfmn

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.



*Julija I also want to find out about this leather. The Massaccesi bags that I have ordered are both pebbled leather. I have the gray pebbled Aphrodite and I am waiting for the arrival of the purple Divina. 
I know that I want to order a Zhoe in probably the orange have not decided if that will be the color or not. I want to know how the leather is wearing. The pebbled leather is very hardy but I am wondering about the leather on the Athena which I believe is the same leather on the Zhoe.


*


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *PLUS -- he said he will soon be producing small accessories!  I'm figuring samples of those will go into the catalog too.  And up on his website when he gets the site the way he wants it.  *



WHHHAAATT?? Small accessories? It's amazing news, I can't wait! I haven't seen them but I'm ready to order a bunch, I just know I'll love them.
I thought the clutches were the next step but small accessories are even better!!


----------



## Julija

Wow, I haven't been here for a couple of day and there are so many orders in progress!
I'm so excited for everyone, we'll have reveals like everyday! 
I really feel like Christmas!


----------



## Julija

djfmn said:


> Julija your Athena in Reef Blue is spectacular the color is just gorgeous. I love your bag.
> I agree the whole shopping experience was incredible. The quality looks amazing love the leather and as you said Massaccesi's attention to detail is really good.
> 
> Guess what you are not alone when it comes to being in trouble. I loved the Aphrodite in pearl gray and black so much I bought the Divina in purple. I was going between the Zhoe in orange and the Divina in purple. My initial choice was the Zhoe in orange but after a discussion with Lovie (we live in the same town - aren't I lucky she is the queen of bag knowledge and has style like you will not believe - always looks as though she just stepped out of Vogue magazines front cover!!!) I decided the purple Divina was the way to go. I should have it this Monday or Tuesday. As soon as I do I will post pictures and do a reveal. I cannot promise as good as Lovie but I will try.
> 
> Now here is the next problem I cannot get that Zhoe in orange out of my mind so that will be my next bag. The only issue is the bag fund is a little depleted so I have started saving for it. Perhaps closer to December I will have enough money for my Zhoe.
> 
> I hope you enjoy your lovely Athena and wish you lots of joy carrying it.



Thank you, dear djfmn! Well guess what? I love your bag just as much and so excited to see your Divina! After your and Bonnie's reveals I so want an Aphrodite for myself!
I think 'trouble' is our middle name when it comes to Massaccesi handbags, they all are hard to resist. I love Zhoe in Orange, I think it's an amazing choice. On my wishlist (shortlist) are Aphrodite (as I mentioned) and Orange Athena. 
Well that's so not fair that you and Lovie live in the same town. You make me want to move to your town and hang out with you amazing ladies! What is this town? The town of awesomeness?  I agree that Lovie is the queen and amazing enabler. Her reveals are the best



carterazo said:


> What a stunning, classy bag.  Is the leather easily scratched?  Does the bag feel a little big?  So many questions.



Thank you, dear for your sweet words! As for questions, the leather isn't scratched easily and I'm amazed with this fact. I have been using my Athena every single day since I got it and doesn't have a single scratch. I have scratched the front pocket with my nails several times and there were faint marks but all I did is I rubbed the scratches with my fingers and they were gone. I didn't even have to use the conditioner ( usually I'm to lazy). 
The bag doesn't feel big, just the right size to put A4 papers in. But it feels too boxy to wear it on the shoulder because of the sturdy shape. It's def not a shoulder bag but more hand carry or crook of the arm (which I love). I love it so much that would want one more Athena.



allysar said:


> Can Athena be worn over the shoulder? I do love your bag!



It can be worn over the shoulder but it is not comfortable (as least for me) because it has a boxy shape. Just feels a little bit on the bulky side under the arm. I would say it is meant to be hand carried or on the crook of the arm.



djfmn said:


> *Julija I also want to find out about this leather. The Massaccesi bags that I have ordered are both pebbled leather. I have the gray pebbled Aphrodite and I am waiting for the arrival of the purple Divina.
> I know that I want to order a Zhoe in probably the orange have not decided if that will be the color or not. I want to know how the leather is wearing. The pebbled leather is very hardy but I am wondering about the leather on the Athena which I believe is the same leather on the Zhoe.
> 
> 
> *



Yes, Zhoe and Athena seem to have the same leather and let me tell I have been very pleased with Athena leather. It is soft, smooth and silky and at the same time it is hardy. I've scratches with my nails and I just rub the scratches and they gone. Will kepp you posted about the leather as I still continue to use it every day!


----------



## djfmn

Here are my interior shots of my absolutely gorgeous Massaccesi Aphrodite in pearl gray leather with black handles. 

The first shot is the bag with all my stuff inside the bag. 

The second photo is the bag filled with all my stuff but closed. Although I had it pretty full of stuff it does not look overstuffed at all. It could hold a ton more stuff. But what I had in it is what I normally carry plus or minus a couple of other things.

The third photo is what was inside my bag:


My huge phone!!!
My zip around wallet (Also large)
Ipod
Kindle
Credit Card holder
Flashlight
Makeup bag
Vera Bradley pen pencil holder
Check Book
Lipstick and lip balm
Sun glasses
oops forgot to take out and photograph my coin purse and car keys!!!!


----------



## finzup

LoveHandbags! said:


> I did not have to pay US customs fees.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what the VAT % is now.......when we were in Italy last November it was about 21% I think for certain items.




so , the price i would likely pay is the price in euros listed minus 21% (or whatever the VAT is?) 

thanks again .. i am a numbers gal


----------



## finzup

LoveHandbags! said:


> 19 Bespoke color pictures that are "on Divina" ready to view posted now on Pinterest   http://www.pinterest.com/marcomassaccesi/divina-bespoke/  How did he do that??????



i was wondering if they did a really good photoshop or he made samples in each color!


----------



## Juliemvis

I do love the Athena but I wish it had a straps swell so I could use it on my shoulder


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Here are my interior shots of my absolutely gorgeous Massaccesi Aphrodite in pearl gray leather with black handles.
> 
> The first shot is the bag with all my stuff inside the bag.
> 
> The second photo is the bag filled with all my stuff but closed. Although I had it pretty full of stuff it does not look overstuffed at all. It could hold a ton more stuff. But what I had in it is what I normally carry plus or minus a couple of other things.
> 
> The third photo is what was inside my bag:
> 
> 
> My huge phone!!!
> My zip around wallet (Also large)
> Ipod
> Kindle
> Credit Card holder
> Flashlight
> Makeup bag
> Vera Bradley pen pencil holder
> Check Book
> Lipstick and lip balm
> Sun glasses
> oops forgot to take out and photograph my coin purse and car keys!!!!





Ooooooooooh djfmn, I love these pictures and I love how the interior pockets at the top are so handy to reach in quickly.  I also really like how she sits so well and doesn't flop over.


Goodness..........I know I am going to need one of these Aphrodites.  I seriously ADORE yours!  What a great medium size.


----------



## TropicalGal

Omg!  I can't believe I'm seeing all you gals again!  How cool!  The handbags are Gorgeous!!!!
Can't wait to see pix of what you choose.  
xxx


----------



## Odebdo

Love these interior shots ladies!! It helps a lot for those if us trying to decide which bag works best for us!!


----------



## mayajuliana

Dear Lovie! Glad to see you again!  I have those chunky sunglasses cases so I am happy that you showed that detail!  Thank you and Ms. D for sharing your stuffed bags!

Is the leather heavy?  I wonder how this leather would look against a Divina.


----------



## mayajuliana

Hello TG! I have missed your blog writing.  Glad you are back at it (or that I found it again)!!

I cannot wait for the purple Divina reveal!  The purple looks so gorgeous!!


----------



## mayajuliana

I heard once upon a time Marco does not like kiss lock because they break easily but maybe he can be convinced!!  Zip wallets maybe?


----------



## mayajuliana

I love that a client can ask for details to be considered during production!!


----------



## nanaimo75

Moonstarr said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.   I sent Valentina another email asking if the straps could be shortened to about 5.5 - 6 inches drop. I'm really excited to see this bag in person. I just know the leather is going to be amazing!




Did she say this could be done?


----------



## djfmn

TropicalGal said:


> Omg!  I can't believe I'm seeing all you gals again!  How cool!  The handbags are Gorgeous!!!!
> Can't wait to see pix of what you choose.
> xxx



TropicalGal so good to see you back here again. Yep we are all back posting again about the lovely new Massaccesi line of bags. Bonnie and I were one of the first in the group to order from him. I ordered an Aphrodite in pearl gray with black handles and I love it. Beautifully made gorgeous leather with Italian style and flair. 

I was addicted and ordered a second one in purple the Divina. I just parted with my purple bag which I gave to my daughter. She loves purple and had been wanting it for ages. That meant I was without a purple bag and really wanted a bag in purple again. 

I am looking at the Zhoe in orange just looking and putting it on my wish list. Handbag fund is depleted but once it is replenished well then who knows!!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> This so much fun with all the new colours and styles from MASSACCESI Handbags are popping up!!
> 
> 
> Monday my order for a PAPRIKA Minerva with Orange lining is going to be placed..the forecast here in Denmark is that we're going to have a severe Winter..so I want to be seen in the snow ..



Bonnie that sounds gorgeous. I am really interested in what the Paprika leather is like. As you know I am after an orange Zhoe. Definitely will be my next purchase. How can I be saying this when my Divina in purple has not even arrived yet - it should be here tomorrow or Tuesday. Initially I was planning to get the Zhoe in orange and changed to the Divina in purple. I still cannot get that Zhoe in orange out of my mind been thinking about it constantly. 
Once the handbag fund is replenished I will be ordering the Zhoe.

The forecast here is also for a long cold and snowy winter worse than last year. Last winter was just awful long and bitterly cold I hope the forecast is wrong I do not think I can handle a winter like last year. Perhaps I also need an orange bag this winter so that I will be seen as well!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

nanaimo75 said:


> Did she say this could be done?



She hasn't gotten back to me yet, but I'll be sure to report back as soon as I hear.


----------



## Moonstarr

Love the interior shots. Especially interested to see what the Aphrodite holds. Can't wait to see mine!


----------



## TropicalGal

You know...seeing Marco's website...  Well, it made me look at my BE bags again...and appreciate that he made them and that the workmanship is even more amazing than I had ever known.  I just traveled with the small weekender bag, can't remember the name of it, and it is so luxe...  I'm using my London tote and loving it.  I am just thrilled that he is making such beautiful leather goods again.
     Marcos' new line is super luxe.  I am a minimalist, so I am not a fan of lots of hardware.  I'm pleased that the bags are less blingy.  I know others of you like the hardware, sorry.
     Cheers to you mayajuliana and djfmn!  As I said, I can't wait to see pix of these handbags when they arrive.  What seems to be the turnaround time, and, what is the shipping charge?
     My circumstances have changed...so I won't be buying for a long time, but I will totally enjoy your purchases.  
    xo


----------



## carterazo

Thank you, dear for your sweet words! As for questions, the leather isn't scratched easily and I'm amazed with this fact. I have been using my Athena every single day since I got it and doesn't have a single scratch. I have scratched the front pocket with my nails several times and there were faint marks but all I did is I rubbed the scratches with my fingers and they were gone. I didn't even have to use the conditioner ( usually I'm to lazy). 
The bag doesn't feel big, just the right size to put A4 papers in. But it feels too boxy to wear it on the shoulder because of the sturdy shape. It's def not a shoulder bag but more hand carry or crook of the arm (which I love). I love it so much that would want one more Athena.

Thanks so much for the info.  Worrying about scratches is no fun. Any chance you would share some mod pics?   Would love to see this.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Love these interior shots ladies!! It helps a lot for those if us trying to decide which bag works best for us!!




No problem odebdo!  I know you and I love our interior shots (well those and the _'passenger in the car riding shotgun'_ shots are tied, huh?)





mayajuliana said:


> Dear Lovie! Glad to see you again!  I have those chunky sunglasses cases so I am happy that you showed that detail!  Thank you and Ms. D for sharing your stuffed bags!
> 
> Is the leather heavy?  I wonder how this leather would look against a Divina.




mayajuliana!  So happy to see you!  The leather is thick and chewy but not heavy.  Lol, on the sunglass case, I was hoping that might be a useful tool to someone in demonstrating the fabulous size of these front pockets!  Hugs dear!




Moonstarr said:


> Love the interior shots. Especially interested to see what the Aphrodite holds. Can't wait to see mine!





I can't wait to see yours too Moonstarr! I *need* to add one of these babies!


----------



## thedseer

Glad I finally decided to open this thread-these bags are beautiful! Looking forward to seeing more reveals, and hopefully more mod shots.


----------



## allysar

Oh D- that is so helpful. That is quite a lot of stuff for your bag to look so normal! That is terrific. Thank you so much.


----------



## ginaf20697

Wow. Talk about quick service. My nut brown Minerva is shipping tomorrow! Oh and it is the first one according to Valentina


----------



## bonniekir

ginaf20697 said:


> Wow. Talk about quick service. My nut brown Minerva is shipping tomorrow! Oh and it is the first one according to Valentina




Wow!! Now this will be wonderful to see!! I looking forward to see this shade of Brown..


----------



## VanBod1525

I've paid for my Teal Minerva so hopefully I will have it by early next week. 

Nut brown is a colour I have my eye on so I'd love to see a reveal!


----------



## Julija

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much for the info.  Worrying about scratches is no fun. Any chance you would share some mod pics?   Would love to see this.



Yes, will do some mod shots tomorrow


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ooooohhhh!!!!  I can't wait to see this Nut Brown!  It looks so rich and luxurious.  I'm so glad you got one so we can see it too!  This is SO FUN!!  
*





ginaf20697 said:


> Wow. Talk about quick service. My nut brown Minerva is shipping tomorrow! Oh and it is the first one according to Valentina


----------



## TropicalGal

Can you tell me what the shipping charge is?


----------



## ginaf20697

TropicalGal said:


> Can you tell me what the shipping charge is?



It was 25 euros which works out to around $40


----------



## Odebdo

Julija said:


> Yes, will do some mod shots tomorrow



Can't wait to see your Athena on you!! 

Maybe it would be great to start a Massacessi modeling thread so all the modeling shots are together?


----------



## Sugarstained

I'm so glad I finally wandered into this thread. I think I know what my next birthday present to myself is going to be -- a bespoke Divina in dark navy. (I still have a few months to go, though...which is fine because it gives me more time to think about lining colors.) It looks like everything I've been wanting in a new travel bag for work.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Can't wait to see your Athena on you!!
> 
> Maybe it would be great to start a Massacessi modeling thread so all the modeling shots are together?



I second this!


----------



## thedseer

Anyone know what the lining material is? I assume the bespokes use the same material?


----------



## djfmn

I just posted a new thread showing my purple Divina!!!! Come and take a peek at how gorgeous she is.


----------



## patchydel

I saw the teal Athena being made on Facebook!
So excited for all the reveals that are coming up 

Valentina emailed me today to let me know that Marco is making my red Zhoe tomorrow!


----------



## finzup

i'm waiting for small accessories before i order a bag...  that way I can feel better about the 25 euros

I'm loving the reveals here.. can't wait to see more!!


----------



## djfmn

patchydel said:


> I saw the teal Athena being made on Facebook!
> So excited for all the reveals that are coming up
> 
> Valentina emailed me today to let me know that Marco is making my red Zhoe tomorrow!



Patchydel I was sent the leather swatches for the Zhoe that I am planning. I got the cherry red swatch and the red wine swatch. OMG the cherry red is stunning it is just gorgeous. I cannot wait to see your bag. 

If I did not have a red bag already I would definitely go with cherry red. I have been deciding between the orange and the cherry red. Eventually the orange won out and I am going to go with an orange Zhoe once I have replenished my bag fund.


----------



## finzup

@djfmn -- i think we should have a thread for swatch pictures... i can't wait to see pics of the ones you have


----------



## Moonstarr

nanaimo75 said:


> Did she say this could be done?



She got back to me today. To adjust the strap length it will be 20 euro. That's not too bad. I paid for my bag tonight so hopefully it will be here soon!


----------



## djfmn

Along with my purple Divina was a page of leather swatches so that I can decide what Zhoe to order. I got the following swatches, purple, smokey gray, red wine, cherry red, orange, cappuccino, orchid. 

I love the  cherry red it is gorgeous, smokey gray is amazing but I just got a pearl gray Aphrodite, purple oh well I got a purple Divina but love the purple, cappuccino gorgeous especially having seen Lovies reveal, orchid is pretty, red wine stunning but I have a red bag. The orange wins and the cherry red a close second!!!


----------



## patchydel

djfmn said:


> Patchydel I was sent the leather swatches for the Zhoe that I am planning. I got the cherry red swatch and the red wine swatch. OMG the cherry red is stunning it is just gorgeous. I cannot wait to see your bag.
> 
> If I did not have a red bag already I would definitely go with cherry red. I have been deciding between the orange and the cherry red. Eventually the orange won out and I am going to go with an orange Zhoe once I have replenished my bag fund.



Oh I'm so happy to hear that! You told me in the other post that's it's like the Ferrari red and that's exactly what I'm hoping for!

They are making it tomorrow and shipping it to my friend in California as I'm going there next week (you get charged insane taxes and handling in Canada, especially when it's shipped by a courier). I really hope I get it in time!


----------



## Elise.J

Just ordered a Zhoe in taupe &#128522; can't wait for her to get here


----------



## nanaimo75

Moonstarr said:


> She got back to me today. To adjust the strap length it will be 20 euro. That's not too bad. I paid for my bag tonight so hopefully it will be here soon!




Thanks! Look forward to the reveal.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Waiting to see the inside of your purple Divina when you get her ready to go, Di!  LOVE that gorgeous, beautiful, stunning pocketbook!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Taupe Zhoe!  Oh, I can hardly imagine how beautiful that is going to be, Elise!
*


----------



## VanBod1525

So many reveals to look forward to and hopefully mine will be soon. They posted pics of my bag on their Facebook page. Speed that Teal beauty to me!!

Paprika with orange lining sounds amazing Bon! I can't wait to see photos of this.


----------



## VanBod1525

Patch, can't wait to see this! 

We definitely need a swatch thread!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me too!  We need a swatch thread! Who has some swatches we can start with?  I have ordered some from MASSACCESI, but have not received them yet.
*



finzup said:


> @djfmn -- i think we should have a thread for swatch pictures... i can't wait to see pics of the ones you have


----------



## TejasMama

Has anyone ordered the Athena?  I love how this bag looks but I'm not sure of the overall size.  Also worried that the straps don't go over the shoulder.  I love the design--it looks classic.  The other styles are also wonderful but a few of them seem too large for me.  I can't carry larger styles anymore--my back hates me when I do!


----------



## Odebdo

TejasMama said:


> Has anyone ordered the Athena?  I love how this bag looks but I'm not sure of the overall size.  Also worried that the straps don't go over the shoulder.  I love the design--it looks classic.  The other styles are also wonderful but a few of them seem too large for me.  I can't carry larger styles anymore--my back hates me when I do!



Tejas....blue reef Athena pics bottom of page 10 of this thread. I think if you read through this thread it was said it went over the shoulder but not comfortable as it is boxy and stood out from the body.


----------



## Moonfancy

*So, an iPad will fit in the Minerva?  I love carrying my iPad so I can read whenever I want to.  Like the time husband went into Lowes home and garden store after telling me he would be in there for, like, only 10 minutes or so.  Half an hour later I started reading the Owner's Manual for the car.  I try never to go anywhere without my iPad that is full of books to read!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Vandertulip, I saw those FB pictures of your teal Minerva!  WONDERFUL!!!
*


----------



## Elise.J

Moonfancy said:


> *Taupe Zhoe!  Oh, I can hardly imagine how beautiful that is going to be, Elise!
> *




I know I'm so excited &#128522; I can't wait for Marco's accessories too. I've asked the lovely Valentina to send me swatches want to buy wristlets for my girls ( and me of course ) I'll post pics as soon as she arrives


----------



## bonniekir

Elise.J said:


> Just ordered a Zhoe in taupe &#128522; can't wait for her to get here





 *This sounds wonderful!!! Can't wait for your reveal!! So excited for you*


----------



## Elise.J

bonniekir said:


> *This sounds wonderful!!! Can't wait for your reveal!! So excited for you*




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Just ordered a Zhoe in taupe &#128522; can't wait for her to get here



Elise
I cannot wait to see the Zhoe in taupe. I love that style. I am planning to get a Zhoe in orange. Patiently waiting for your reveal!!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> So many reveals to look forward to and hopefully mine will be soon. They posted pics of my bag on their Facebook page. Speed that Teal beauty to me!!
> 
> Paprika with orange lining sounds amazing Bon! I can't wait to see photos of this.





*VanB..I'm so glad we'll be bag twins  In many ways we do have a similar taste in bags !..just wanted it to be my bag displayed ... a bit jealous ..LOL..I just love the colour!!*

*..and yes..I do believe Paprika with Orange lining will be a very special bag!!*


----------



## Julija

For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.

So now about Athena, it is very roomy and practical bag.
In the main compartment I carry:
* 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
* long wallet
* ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
* small notebook
* coin purse
* key holder
* car key
* phone (not in the pic)
* water bottle (not in the pic)
* sometimes thin A4 paper file
In front pocket you can fit an iPad.

So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.

I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly


----------



## lenie

I just ordered the Minerva in Taupe. I couldn't decide between the Taupe and Olive green , but decided on the Taupe because I have several bags in the olive/khaki family. Can't wait to get my first Massaccesi!


----------



## Odebdo

Vannie...um...that could have been my teal Minerva as we ordered at the same time ...either way we BOTH will have the best bag...along with Bonnie  and since we all live in different countries its not like we will see ourselves coming and going!

I am so excited to see all these orders going in for this lovely new line of bags...not only because I know how well made they will be, but also because all these orders hopefully means lots of bag reveals here!


----------



## Odebdo

Love seeing what everyone carries and how well organized some of you ladies are with your stuff!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Deb, that's true! Hopefully I won't have to wait too long if that one was yours. What can I say? Ladies of style and taste in these threads!!


----------



## berlinrl

These bags are gorgeous.  I am interested in Minerva in purple.  Does this bag stand upright or is it slouchy?  Does anyone have one that can post pictures of the inside?  I want to use this as a work bag.


----------



## djfmn

berlinrl said:


> These bags are gorgeous.  I am interested in Minerva in purple.  Does this bag stand upright or is it slouchy?  Does anyone have one that can post pictures of the inside?  I want to use this as a work bag.



I think Lovie posted photos of the inside of the Minerva. I think if you go to this thread you will see photos of what is in your Massaccesi handbag. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...ful-massaccesi-made-italy-handbag-883051.html


Here is her modeling shots.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html

If you have more questions on the Minerva I think Lovehandbags is the one who has a Minerva in taupe.


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Just ordered a Zhoe in taupe &#128522; can't wait for her to get here



Elise I cannot wait for you to get your Zhoe in taupe. The taupe leather is gorgeous. I love the style.

I have an Aphrodite in gray and a Divina in purple. The purple leather is gorgeous. It is a sophisticated and feminine color. It changes in the different light. At night it seems to take on a smokey hue and the daylight it is wonderful shade of purple. 

I love the purple leather. 

My next Massaccesi is an orange Zhoe. I love the style and the craftsmanship is amazing.

I am so excited for you. I think you are going to love the Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> So many reveals to look forward to and hopefully mine will be soon. They posted pics of my bag on their Facebook page. Speed that Teal beauty to me!!
> 
> Paprika with orange lining sounds amazing Bon! I can't wait to see photos of this.



Vannie
I saw your bag on Massaccesi FB page it is gorgeous. I cannot wait to see the reveal.

The teal Minerva is just amazing.


----------



## djfmn

mayajuliana said:


> Dear Lovie! Glad to see you again!  I have those chunky sunglasses cases so I am happy that you showed that detail!  Thank you and Ms. D for sharing your stuffed bags!
> 
> Is the leather heavy?  I wonder how this leather would look against a Divina.



The leather is not heavy at all at least my Aphrodite is pretty light. There is not tons of hardware on the bag which I think always makes a bag very heavy. I am finding it really easy to carry. 

I do not like very heavy bags. Having said that I stuff them with so much and it is still not too heavy.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Love the interior shots. Especially interested to see what the Aphrodite holds. Can't wait to see mine!



Moonstarr I cannot wait to see your Aphrodite either. I love this style.

I am thinking of ordering another one. In fact I spoke to Valentina about it I am going with a purple one. I have requested an unusual bespoke. I asked if they could do a plain purple Aphrodite with purple handles and piping in purple. I want a single color for my second Aphrodite.

I love the style so much that I want a second one but I do not want the two color. I am thinking just purple will be gorgeous.


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonstarr I cannot wait to see your Aphrodite either. I love this style.
> 
> I am thinking of ordering another one. In fact I spoke to Valentina about it I am going with a purple one. I have requested an unusual bespoke. I asked if they could do a plain purple Aphrodite with purple handles and piping in purple. I want a single color for my second Aphrodite.
> 
> I love the style so much that I want a second one but I do not want the two color. I am thinking just purple will be gorgeous.




I think that would look great! I love purple ... can never get enough. If I love the style, down the road I'd love to bespoke (I think it's the plum?) with the black. Love that combo. I'm not sure when they will be starting on my bag, but I hope it's soon!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
> Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.
> 
> So now about Athena, it is very roomy and practical bag.
> In the main compartment I carry:
> * 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
> * long wallet
> * ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
> * small notebook
> * coin purse
> * key holder
> * car key
> * phone (not in the pic)
> * water bottle (not in the pic)
> * sometimes thin A4 paper file
> In front pocket you can fit an iPad.
> 
> So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.
> 
> I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly




*Blue Swooooooooooooooooooon!*  My word that *Athena* can pack a capacity punch!  I love all your beautiful goodies Julija!  Thank you so much for posting your beautiful pictures, I am so excited that we have 3 of the 5 Massaccesi styles represented here for all to see.  They are just SO helpful when purchasing online.


And more pictures of that blue leather whether it is interior or exterior the better in my opinion!!!!  It is stunning.  *Need some now!*  Ha!


Hugs dearest Julija 


p.s.  I just love that blue with the grey lining too, yum!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Just ordered a Zhoe in taupe &#128522; can't wait for her to get here




Sooooooooo excited to see this handbag!  I love it!  Keep us posted please!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> I just ordered the Minerva in Taupe. I couldn't decide between the Taupe and Olive green , but decided on the Taupe because I have several bags in the olive/khaki family. Can't wait to get my first Massaccesi!




*Oh yay lenie!!!!!*  We will be bag twins!  You are going to love it!  I have worn her every day since she arrived and I can't seem to put her down.  (Also my eyes keep drifting over to her while I am at work, LOL........shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone) 


Very excited for you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

patchydel said:


> I saw the teal Athena being made on Facebook!
> So excited for all the reveals that are coming up
> 
> Valentina emailed me today to let me know that Marco is making my red Zhoe tomorrow!




I am so excited for you patchydel!  I think I saw a pix of your red Zhoe on the Massaccesi Handbags FB page just now, it is gorgeous!  Isn't Valentina the sweetest?  Cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## patchydel

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am so excited for you patchydel!  I think I saw a pix of your red Zhoe on the Massaccesi Handbags FB page just now, it is gorgeous!  Isn't Valentina the sweetest?  Cannot wait to see your pictures!



Yes, I think it's mine! My heart skipped a beat when I saw it on the page, it's something so unique to see your bag actually being made, just for you! Will definitely do a reveal when I get it


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> Oh D- that is so helpful. That is quite a lot of stuff for your bag to look so normal! That is terrific. Thank you so much.



Ally pleased it helps to see what fits inside these bags. I love the Aphrodite it is the perfect medium size bag. It holds a lot but it is light and easy to carry. 

I like this style so much I am getting a second one. I have asked Valentina if I can get a bespoke that is plain purple. I want it all in purple so the straps will be purple and the piping will be in purple. I want a single color Aphrodite I love the purple leather so that is what I have asked for.


----------



## djfmn

patchydel said:


> Yes, I think it's mine! My heart skipped a beat when I saw it on the page, it's something so unique to see your bag actually being made, just for you! Will definitely do a reveal when I get it



Patchydel I saw your cherry red Zhoe on the FB site it is GORGEOUS. Love the color so rich and beautiful and just like a Ferrari car. 

I have the swatch of the cherry red and I can tell you it is more beautiful in the swatch than the photos if that is possible. You are going to love the Zhoe in cherry red.


----------



## allysar

I think my purple Minerva is on the massaccesi site!!! I'm so excited.  Bonnie your paprika bag is very eagerly anticipated.  This is so much fun.


----------



## Moonfancy

Julija said:


> For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
> Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.
> 
> So now about Athena, it is very roomy and practical bag.
> In the main compartment I carry:
> * 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
> * long wallet
> * ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
> * small notebook
> * coin purse
> * key holder
> * car key
> * phone (not in the pic)
> * water bottle (not in the pic)
> * sometimes thin A4 paper file
> In front pocket you can fit an iPad.
> 
> So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.
> 
> I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly


*Dang, Julija !!!   *



In the main compartment I carry:
* 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
* long wallet
* ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
* small notebook
* coin purse
* key holder
* car key
* phone (not in the pic)
* water bottle (not in the pic)
* sometimes thin A4 paper file


----------



## Moonfancy

I really all of us being together again!  I hope that ladies who are missing will soon find us!  AllyOop, your purple Minerva is going to catch every ladies' attention!  Lucky you!!





allysar said:


> I think my purple Minerva is on the massaccesi site!!! I'm so excited.  Bonnie your paprika bag is very eagerly anticipated.  This is so much fun.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Vandertulip, you can ALWAYS use more accessories!
*





VanBod1525 said:


> Gah! Small accessories!!! Like I actually need anymore of these, lol. If he makes a leather kisslock purse, I may just faint!


----------



## seton

Julija said:


> For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
> Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.
> 
> So now about Athena, it is very roomy and practical bag.
> In the main compartment I carry:
> * 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
> * long wallet
> * ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
> * small notebook
> * coin purse
> * key holder
> * car key
> * phone (not in the pic)
> * water bottle (not in the pic)
> * sometimes thin A4 paper file
> In front pocket you can fit an iPad.
> 
> So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.
> 
> I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly



ur AH wallet is beautiful


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise I cannot wait for you to get your Zhoe in taupe. The taupe leather is gorgeous. I love the style.
> 
> I have an Aphrodite in gray and a Divina in purple. The purple leather is gorgeous. It is a sophisticated and feminine color. It changes in the different light. At night it seems to take on a smokey hue and the daylight it is wonderful shade of purple.
> 
> I love the purple leather.
> 
> My next Massaccesi is an orange Zhoe. I love the style and the craftsmanship is amazing.
> 
> I am so excited for you. I think you are going to love the Zhoe.




I love your Divina &#128156; she is such a beautiful colour. I spent weeks trying decide between the purple Divina and the taupe Zhoe. Marco's bags are just so gorgeous that I know my Zhoe is going to be too (your orange will be too) as soon as she gets here I'll post pics.


----------



## lenie

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Oh yay lenie!!!!!*  We will be bag twins!  You are going to love it!  I have worn her every day since she arrived and I can't seem to put her down.  (Also my eyes keep drifting over to her while I am at work, LOL........shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone)
> 
> 
> Very excited for you!




Thanks Lovie. You are a great enabler! Your  pictures and review did me in. 
I would love to have one in every style. Maybe a dark taupe Divina, a cherry red Athena,and an olive Aphrodite, and a reef blue Zhoe.  Too many beautiful bags and not enough closet space.


----------



## msd_bags

I just ordered a black Athena for everyday/office use! You ladies here have a way of enabling lurkers, lol. 

Valentina said Marco is already cutting the leather for my bag. It's the first black Athena! But I don't want to get too excited yet since the bag will travel from Italy to US then to Asia where I am. (I have my reason for this detour.)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I just ordered a black Athena for everyday/office use! You ladies here have a way of enabling lurkers, lol.
> 
> Valentina said Marco is already cutting the leather for my bag. It's the first black Athena! But I don't want to get too excited yet since the bag will travel from Italy to US then to Asia where I am. (I have my reason for this detour.)




*Yayyyyyyyy* msd_bags! This was one of the first Massaccesi's I loved........it was this cool picture below.  Your choice is so classic and I am very excited for your reveal!  She will be worth the wait!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> Thanks Lovie. You are a great enabler! Your  pictures and review did me in.
> * I would love to have one in every style.* Maybe a dark taupe Divina, a cherry red Athena,and an olive Aphrodite, and a reef blue Zhoe. * Too many beautiful bags and not enough closet space*.




Heeeeee, I am with you!  LOL, no truer words have ever been spoken lenie!




allysar said:


> I think my purple Minerva is on the massaccesi site!!! I'm so excited.  Bonnie your paprika bag is very eagerly anticipated.  This is so much fun.





I thought the same thing when I saw that allysar!  It looks stunning already!  Wooooooo hoooooo


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I just ordered a black Athena for everyday/office use! You ladies here have a way of enabling lurkers, lol.
> 
> Valentina said Marco is already cutting the leather for my bag. It's the first black Athena! But I don't want to get too excited yet since the bag will travel from Italy to US then to Asia where I am. (I have my reason for this detour.)



MSD I am so excited for you a black Athena sounds gorgeous.

I think it is stopping the the US so I can take it for a spin and let you know if you selected the right bag


----------



## djfmn

Julija said:


> For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
> Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.
> 
> So now about Athena, it is very roomy and practical bag.
> In the main compartment I carry:
> * 2 pouches with random stuff (pens, gum, tissue, candy, make up and so much more)
> * long wallet
> * ray ban sunnies (but bigger sunnies would fit as well)
> * small notebook
> * coin purse
> * key holder
> * car key
> * phone (not in the pic)
> * water bottle (not in the pic)
> * sometimes thin A4 paper file
> In front pocket you can fit an iPad.
> 
> So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.
> 
> I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly



Julija your Athena is amazing. I love how organized you are when it comes to your bag.
It looks like it really fits a lot of stuff.

Enjoy and I am looking forward to the mod shots.


----------



## djfmn

I requested some swatches for the Zhoe Massaccesi bag that I am looking at buying. 

I took some photos and I think they are pretty accurate relative to the swatches I received.

I am planning to get a Zhoe in orange. Just saw a handbag campaign and the heading is:

ORANGE IS THE NEW BLACK!!!!

I tried to upload the photos but they are too big. I am going to have to compress them first. Will do that tonight.


----------



## bonniekir

*I have a few in the pebbled already..of the bespoke colours..see if I can do some more tomorrow..just takes a bit of time to adjust the light, so the outcome is as close to the swatch as possible!*

*The last one with no name is PLUM*


----------



## bonniekir

..and one more ..


----------



## luxire

If LV is to be believed, pineapple is going to be the color of the season.


----------



## ginaf20697

The bespoke bag they posted on Pinterest in pineapple was gorgeous.


----------



## VanBod1525

I love yellow bags but have never ordered one. That being said, I never thought I'd order an orange bag and I have one pumpkin matte and one vermillion matte. I think the pineapple is gorgeous. 

I really like the plum too.


----------



## VanBod1525

Fantastic to see new converts to the Massaccesi cause!! 

One in each style probably wouldn't work for me but several Divinas and Minervas in different colours and possible one or two Athena's would be just dandy. 

Teal Minerva ships tomorrow (my bag was the one being made on the FB page). 

I'm heading out into the back garden to officially replant my money tree. I think I'm going to need one!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

ginaf20697 said:


> Heh I have a weakness for kisslock purses. I've been using my little Hayden Harnett one lately and I love it.


Gina, I have two of the HH kisslocks, one in a pretty batik print and the other a geometric. They are lovely. I lusted for a while after a Bal kisslock but am not prepared to pay what they want but if Marco makes one in a nice bright colour...I'm there.


----------



## VanBod1525

Moon, indeed. I can always use more small accessories. 

I have a variety of small purses that I use to store foreign currency. I've got a couple of Angel Purses, 2 kisslock purses, 3 Kiss Me pouches and two zip around wallets. 

A cute kisslock purse in Pineapple pebbled leather or that bright orange would be just ...


----------



## berlinrl

Love,  I am thinking of buying a purple Minerva as a work bag.  Will I be able to fit 13" laptop and some regular sized files ?  The measurements say 13" tall so I'm concerned you red file didn't fit.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

berlinrl said:


> Love,  I am thinking of buying a purple Minerva as a work bag.  Will I be able to fit 13" laptop and some regular sized files ?  The measurements say 13" tall so I'm concerned you red file didn't fit.





hi berlinrl, my red file folder fit, but the leather covered magnetic closure did not close because the folder was a bit too tall and I didn't want to force it.  What are the exact measurements of your laptop (tall and wide) and I will measure for you.


----------



## berlinrl

Lovie, my laptop is 12.5 x 8.5.   The files I would need to carry are 12 x 9.5.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Here is yummy Teal!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ok dear berlinrl, my laptop is 12.5 x 9, so let me check it out...............be back in a flash


----------



## LoveHandbags!

OK, so wow..........I am really happy you had me check this out berlinrl, because without all the other stuff I had in my bag on Page 1 of this thread, the red file folder (which is 12 x 9 inches) easily closed with room at the top to spare.  And my laptop (which is 12.5 x 9 inches) fit in while the file folder was in and the leather covered magnetic closure closed with ease!  In the middle I just had my Bal pouch and keys, etc, not too much else, but I could have fit in a couple other items.  


So I think it would work for you as long as you don't place as much stuff in as I have on Page 1.  I have never carried my laptop in any of my high-end bags, so maybe someone else can chime in on that.  But for size, it worked.  Here are some pictures:


Laptop only on one side:








Laptop on one side and full red file folder in other side:








Closed with magnetic closure (I left a little peek open on the right there so you can see there is some available space at the top)


----------



## berlinrl

I think I am going to pushing max capacity.  In addition to laptop and files, I have a large wallet, cosmetic bag, pencil pouch and a larger pouch for power cord and accessories.  Darn, I thought this was going to be the perfect bag...

Rachel


----------



## LoveHandbags!

berlinrl said:


> I think I am going to pushing max capacity.  In addition to laptop and files, I have a large wallet, cosmetic bag, pencil pouch and a larger pouch for power cord and accessories.  Darn, I thought this was going to be the perfect bag...
> 
> Rachel





I agree Rachel, if you are adding all your other items I think it would push you over the limit.  I think Divina would better suit your needs.  And personally I would feel more comfortable, strength wise, with all your items in a double strap tote like Divina.


----------



## berlinrl

Lovie, thanks so much for your help with this.  Now I will check out the other styles.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

OMGoodness --------------------- you can see the Bespoke options now on the Massaccesi website.  When you click on a particular handbag, you then click "Create your own bag" all the leather and lining options are there................AND when you click on a leather *THE BAG ABOVE CHANGES TO THAT LEATHER*..............Oh my word, I may not come out for days!


It is soooooooooooooo cool!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

berlinrl said:


> Lovie, thanks so much for your help with this.  Now I will check out the other styles.




It is completely my pleasure!  Are you kidding, I can talk bag talk 24/7 and never get fatigued for a moment, LOL.  Keep us posted!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Here is an Amaranto Minerva, just in case anybody has a hankering to see her........lol.


THIS is going to be a very VERY slippery slope!


Photo credits:  www.marcomassaccesi.it









Perhaps a deep saturated Purple Athena!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, LovelyLovie, EVERY single time I see your Minerva I feel so giddy.  I never imagined how much I would love that gray and taupe together.  It's like those two colors were made for each other.  It is such a truly, truly STUNNING bag!  And you deserve it, my truly stunning and sweet friend!!*






LoveHandbags! said:


> OK, so wow..........I am really happy you had me check this out berlinrl, because without all the other stuff I had in my bag on Page 1 of this thread, the red file folder (which is 12 x 9 inches) easily closed with room at the top to spare.  And my laptop (which is 12.5 x 9 inches) fit in while the file folder was in and the leather covered magnetic closure closed with ease!  In the middle I just had my Bal pouch and keys, etc, not too much else, but I could have fit in a couple other items.
> 
> 
> So I think it would work for you as long as you don't place as much stuff in as I have on Page 1.  I have never carried my laptop in any of my high-end bags, so maybe someone else can chime in on that.  But for size, it worked.  Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> Laptop only on one side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laptop on one side and full red file folder in other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closed with magnetic closure (I left a little peek open on the right there so you can see there is some available space at the top)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Anyone know what the lining material is? I assume the bespokes use the same material?





Hi theseeder - it is "Millerighe" a non-fray coating fabric.  It is very high quality, I love it.  It has the look and feel of ribbed silk, but it is really strong.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, Divina is very BIG.  She could handle all of the items y'all are talking about.  She's the workhorse bag.  She's not real smooshie.  She's structured more and has a wide bottom.  So if you're looking for a really large bag for all your work stuff, Divina has your name all over it.*




LoveHandbags! said:


> I agree Rachel, if you are adding all your other items I think it would push you over the limit.  I think Divina would better suit your needs.  And personally I would feel more comfortable, strength wise, with all your items in a double strap tote like Divina.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Yayyyyyyyy* msd_bags! This was one of the first Massaccesi's I loved........it was this cool picture below.  Your choice is so classic and I am very excited for your reveal!  She will be worth the wait!


Agree! Black is such a classic and one I definitely need in my collection right now!  I'm trying to manage my excitement since it will be some time.  The other day, when I didn't receive an email from Valentina, I couldn't sleep!!  But she has communicated since.   Btw, I was drooling over your Taupe Minerva! But I need a more structured bag right now so I went with the Athena. 




djfmn said:


> MSD I am so excited for you a black Athena sounds gorgeous.
> 
> I think it is stopping the the US so I can take it for a spin and let you know if you selected the right bag


Hahaha, right!! Let me know then how you find her.


----------



## Moonfancy

I've never heard of Millerighe.  Thanks for telling us that, LovelyLovie!  It does look so chic!






LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi theseeder - it is "Millerighe" a non-fray coating fabric.  It is very high quality, I love it.  It has the look and feel of ribbed silk, but it is really strong.


----------



## Moonfancy

*The first to get a black Athena!  That is so awesome!  I bet she's going to be out of this world in black!  I can't wait for you to show her to us.  And she is going to really well-traveled, isn't she!  World, meet Athena!*






msd_bags said:


> I just ordered a black Athena for everyday/office use! You ladies here have a way of enabling lurkers, lol.
> 
> Valentina said Marco is already cutting the leather for my bag. It's the first black Athena! But I don't want to get too excited yet since the bag will travel from Italy to US then to Asia where I am. (I have my reason for this detour.)


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh My God, Lovie!  How on earth did you find that!!!???  I'll be playing with that all night long!  EXTREMELY AWESOME!!
*


----------



## allysar

I'm with Moonie.... Each time I see that taupe beauty of your Lovie I am so enamored of her beauty


----------



## Moonstarr

So excited! Valentina emailed to say my purple/grey Aphrodite is being shipped out tomorrow! I'm not sure how long it will take to get to Canada. Hopefully it won't be long ... I'm very impatient.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh My God, Lovie!  How on earth did you find that!!!???  I'll be playing with that all night long!  EXTREMELY AWESOME!!
> *




My Moonbeam, oh my word, I was just wandering around Massaccesi Land and I saw it.


Now I can't stop.


No sleep in sight.


How about a pinkie pink Zhoe for Breast Cancer Awareness Month.


----------



## Moonstarr

OMG! That purple!!! 

Did you have to create an account to play with the colours? I tried clicking on create account, but it's not doing anything. Ugh ... I want to play! haha


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hasn't everyone else said about 4-5 days?  If that's true, you might could have her on Tuesday or Wednesday!  If I were you I would have to be hospitalized until then!  I can't wait to see.  Can Not Wait To SEE !!

Sweet, Lucky YOU! * 






Moonstarr said:


> So excited! Valentina emailed to say my purple/grey Aphrodite is being shipped out tomorrow! I'm not sure how long it will take to get to Canada. Hopefully it won't be long ... I'm very impatient.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

My ladies wish for Pineapple........ 











Or is it bella Aphrodite you wish for?


Dark luscious brown and taupe


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! Valentina emailed to say my purple/grey Aphrodite is being shipped out tomorrow! I'm not sure how long it will take to get to Canada. Hopefully it won't be long ... I'm very impatient.




I CANNOT wait to see this one..............she is on my WISH  List!


Please Canadian Customs, it isn't even the holidays yet........please get her to Moon starry starry night fast.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I wish my Paprika swatch would get here!  I've wanted a Paprika bag since I was a teenager!  Now, that is TOO LONG to have to wait!  Thanks for posting the swatches, y'all.  It's so nice to see all these bags and colors.  And so RIGHT to see Marco Massaccesi here on TPF at long last!  He has deserved this recognition for many years!!*


----------



## Moonstarr

OOooo ... that would be awesome if it comes before next weekend. I'll be obsessively checking the tracking multiple times per day probably. haha


----------



## Moonfancy

You should have her before next weekend. Don't you think?  Some of these bags have been arriving quite quickly.  You and I are both Moonies, so let's ask for some of that infamous Moon Magic to pull her to you!






Moonstarr said:


> OOooo ... that would be awesome if it comes before next weekend. I'll be obsessively checking the tracking multiple times per day probably. haha


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> You should have her before next weekend. Don't you think?  Some of these bags have been arriving quite quickly.  You and I are both Moonies, so let's ask for some of that infamous Moon Magic to pull her to you!



I hope so!   I'm already thinking that if I love her that I'll want another one as soon as I've saved up. Even though it's not on their bespoke list, I would LOVE to have the dark teal with black straps. That would be SOOOOO amazing!


----------



## Moonstarr

I love the teal. I thought the plum would be a bit lighter/brighter from the swatch in the bespoke catalogue.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, LovelyLovie, EVERY single time I see your Minerva I feel so giddy.  I never imagined how much I would love that gray and taupe together.  It's like those two colors were made for each other.  It is such a truly, truly STUNNING bag!  And you deserve it, my truly stunning and sweet friend!!*




Thank you dearest Moonbeam, I feel so lucky to have her!  And I fully agree with you, the grey lining Marco selected is divine and so elegant.  I think it really suits many leathers and has an air of luxury.  Did you see it against Julija's Blue Reef, good gracious I almost fainted Moon!  SO gorgeous!




allysar said:


> I'm with Moonie.... Each time I see that taupe beauty of your Lovie I am so enamored of her beauty




She might have to be a 'gift to allysar for the holidays' gift!      Heeee!  Hugs to you allys!




Moonfancy said:


> *Yes, Divina is very BIG.  She could handle all of the items y'all are talking about.  She's the workhorse bag.  She's not real smooshie.  She's structured more and has a wide bottom.  So if you're looking for a really large bag for all your work stuff, Divina has your name all over it.*



Totally agree with you my friend!  She is our "dashing out to catch a flight" ---- "driving away for the weekend" -------------- "worker bee that will carry everything" bag!


She is structured and has a wide base, very strong and dependable!  She is no shrinking violet!


----------



## finzup

i love and want pineapple but i'm not sure if it's the right color for me..


----------



## finzup

the turquoise to me looks a bit darker than what I think of when I think of turquoise; to me it's more of a Mediterranean blue or a medium sky blue..   it's not as "bright" as i would think?


----------



## finzup

I need a new wallet as much as i need a hole in my head.. but i can't wait!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> OMG! That purple!!!
> 
> Did you have to create an account to play with the colours? I tried clicking on create account, but it's not doing anything. Ugh ... I want to play! haha





Did you sign up for the newsletter, Moonstarr?  I think I created an account when I signed up for the newsletter a while back.  And yes, you just sign in with your email address and password.


----------



## patchydel

The plum and pineapple


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, teal and black would be beautiful - you're right!  
*


Moonstarr said:


> I hope so!   I'm already thinking that if I love her that I'll want another one as soon as I've saved up. Even though it's not on their bespoke list, I would LOVE to have the dark teal with black straps. That would be SOOOOO amazing!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Did you sign up for the newsletter, Moonstarr?  I think I created an account when I signed up for the newsletter a while back.  And yes, you just sign in with your email address and password.



When I went to my computer, I was able to sign up. So much fun!!


----------



## djfmn

Here are the swatches that I got for the Zhoe from Massaccesi. I am going with the orange.
Tomorrow I will take photos of each color and post them


----------



## patchydel

Oh my word.. the red cherry! I definitely made the right choice in colour.. I'm going to be stalking my tracking number like no other! Thanks so much for providing the swatch colours djfmn!

And that orange will look amazing on you!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Here are the swatches that I got for the Zhoe from Massaccesi. I am going with the orange.
> Tomorrow I will take photos of each color and post them



I LOVE the purple.


----------



## allysar

Oh my goodness! A new toy to play with. What fun. Thank you, thank you Lovie!


----------



## djfmn

The orange and the cherry red are standard colors. The smoke gray, cappuccino, orchid, red wine and purple are all bespoke colors for the Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

patchydel said:


> Oh my word.. the red cherry! I definitely made the right choice in colour.. I'm going to be stalking my tracking number like no other! Thanks so much for providing the swatch colours djfmn!
> 
> And that orange will look amazing on you!



The cherry red is gorgeous you definitely made a great choice. I love the cherry red and the swatch is even more amazing than the photo I took of it. I looked at the red and the orange and the only reason I went orange is because I have a red bag.

I think you are going to love your cherry red Zhoe!!!


----------



## djfmn

I never thought getting swatches was that important but my experience in getting these swatches has changed my mind completely. The orange swatch looks very different to the orange on my computer screen. Granted my laptop is pretty old in fact I need to replace it but the handbags came before the laptop in priority!!!! I was a little apprehensive about the orange on the Zhoe on my computer screen once I saw the real orange swatch I was sold. It is a much richer warmer and deeper orange in comparison to the what I saw on the website. It is way better than I thought it was. If you are doubting a color or wondering what if you should go with it or not think about asking for a swatch. It really helped me in making a choice.


----------



## nikimenz

I might get the Athena in Cherry Red. I love the grey, but I just bought a grey By The Way Bag.
Sadly, I'm going to hold off 
I just spent a couple grand on Fendi in the past couple of weeks, even though these bags seem so cheap compared to the raves everyone is giving them. 
ugh!


----------



## djfmn

nikimenz said:


> I might get the Athena in Cherry Red. I love the grey, but I just bought a grey By The Way Bag.
> Sadly, I'm going to hold off
> I just spent a couple grand on Fendi in the past couple of weeks, even though these bags seem so cheap compared to the raves everyone is giving them.
> ugh!




I have a couple of Fendis that I recently gave to my daughter. Fendi used to be one of my favorite bag designers. Once the Fendis sold to the LVMH group and Prada in 1999 I personally thought the quality was not what it used to be when the Fendi family owned and ran the company. 
I loved the fact they were made in Italy and I then looked into new small leather Atelier in Italy for handbags because the quality was outstanding. The price of new handbag manufacturers are really good. I can get the quality and craftsmanship of a true Italian handbag maker at a really great price. That is the reason I buy from Massaccesi handbags. You get amazing handbags that are really good especially if you get in when they first start.
Where can you get a beautifully handmade Italian leather handbag made especially for you at $335 plus $30 shipping which is what the standard Aphrodite costs. If you go with a bespoke Aphrodite it is still under $500 with shipping to the USA. For me that is a bargain. 

I find that all the designer bags I used to purchase I was paying often for the name and a lot of them started outsourcing their manufacturing and placing it offshore. When they did that the quality dropped dramatically. I have about 13 handbags made in  Italian leather handbag Ateliers some of them 10 years old. They look and have worn amazingly. I clean them and moisterise and put on a protector every 2 or 3 months and they look like new.

I personally will never go back to buying anything else but handmade leather Italian bags you cannot get anything better.

Having said that my Fendi Baguette from pre 1999 that I gave to my daughter is still one beautiful bag.


----------



## nikimenz

djfmn said:


> I have a couple of Fendis that I recently gave to my daughter. Fendi used to be one of my favorite bag designers. Once the Fendis sold to the LVMH group and Prada in 1999 I personally thought the quality was not what it used to be when the Fendi family owned and ran the company.
> I loved the fact they were made in Italy and I then looked into new small leather Atelier in Italy for handbags because the quality was outstanding. The price of new handbag manufacturers are really good. I can get the quality and craftsmanship of a true Italian handbag maker at a really great price. That is the reason I buy from Massaccesi handbags. You get amazing handbags that are really good especially if you get in when they first start.
> Where can you get a beautifully handmade Italian leather handbag made especially for you at $335 plus $30 shipping which is what the standard Aphrodite costs. If you go with a bespoke Aphrodite it is still under $500 with shipping to the USA. For me that is a bargain.
> 
> I find that all the designer bags I used to purchase I was paying often for the name and a lot of them started outsourcing their manufacturing and placing it offshore. When they did that the quality dropped dramatically. I have about 13 handbags made in  Italian leather handbag Ateliers some of them 10 years old. They look and have worn amazingly. I clean them and moisterise and put on a protector every 2 or 3 months and they look like new.
> 
> I personally will never go back to buying anything else but handmade leather Italian bags you cannot get anything better.
> 
> Having said that my Fendi Baguette from pre 1999 that I gave to my daughter is still one beautiful bag.




I recently just bought the Fendi By The Way bag, and I love it to death. I think it's perfect. I'm sure I paid for the name, but I think the quality of the bag and colour are gorgeous. 
I also bought the fendi monster wallet, which funny enough cost as much at these purses. But I just like the look of him, I smile everytime I take him out of my purse so I think it's worth it. 

I might end up getting the cherry red for Christmas, but I'm not sure if I have use for the bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have now created 529 bespokes.* 

:giggles::giggles:


----------



## allysar

Moonie....I have also created about 100 new bags!  Divina in navy or leaf green!  The Athena in pineapple or green ray.  I am not even a pink gal but the nappa leather in pink on the Athena is gorgeous!!!!

This could be big trouble!!


----------



## Odebdo

That has got to be the coolest thing EVER!


----------



## djfmn

I love the ability to play with the bespoke colors and see what they look like. This is so much fun.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I hope so!   I'm already thinking that if I love her that I'll want another one as soon as I've saved up. Even though it's not on their bespoke list, I would LOVE to have the dark teal with black straps. That would be SOOOOO amazing!




Moonstarr the all purple one is not on the bespoke list either. I decided I really wanted a purple only Aphrodite and sent an email to Valentina with the request. I think if you are wanting something that is neither standard nor on the bespoke list send an email and ask if it can be made. I think everyone is after that teal leather. 

I definitely would ask if they can do that for you.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I am getting closer to ordering my 2nd Massaccesi and have requested some swatches.  I will post pictures of the swatches here when they arrive.


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am getting closer to ordering my 2nd Massaccesi and have requested some swatches.  I will post pictures of the swatches here when they arrive.



Ohh, i'm so excited for you honey  what are you planning to get?


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am getting closer to ordering my 2nd Massaccesi and have requested some swatches.  I will post pictures of the swatches here when they arrive.



Lovie you are keeping me in suspense what are you thinking of ordering for your second Massaccesi?

Another Massaccesi be careful you will get the bug like I have - I am already planning my 3rd and 4th!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Lovie you are keeping me in suspense what are you thinking of ordering for your second Massaccesi?
> 
> Another Massaccesi be careful you will get the bug like I have - I am already planning my 3rd and 4th!!!!




Hi dear  Yes, I do have the Massaccesi lovebug!  It is a happy place, ha!


I am not sure which style I will order, I will wait and see which leather swatch speaks to me.  And I agree, I already a huge wish list!






Julija said:


> Ohh, i'm so excited for you honey  what are you planning to get?




Hi sweet Julija, wellllll, I have a couple styles in mind, so I will have to wait and see which leather swatch speaks to me the loudest. My fear?  That all of these gorgeous Massaccesi swatches will be screaming out to me.  (Cause you just know THAT is going to happen, lol)


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi sweet Julija, wellllll, I have a couple styles in mind, so I will have to wait and see which leather swatch speaks to me the loudest. My fear?  That all of these gorgeous Massaccesi swatches will be screaming out to me.  (Cause you just know THAT is going to happen, lol)



Hi dear!  All this collective fun makes me wants more Massaccesi. Seeing djfmn love for Aphrodite I think I should try this one out 
But color wise I'm torn between 3 options: 
1. Purple with gray handles (regular version)
2. Plum with black handles (bespoke)
3. Plum in single color (bespoke if it's possible at all) 
What do you think?


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Blue Swooooooooooooooooooon!*  My word that *Athena* can pack a capacity punch!  I love all your beautiful goodies Julija!  Thank you so much for posting your beautiful pictures, I am so excited that we have 3 of the 5 Massaccesi styles represented here for all to see.  They are just SO helpful when purchasing online.
> 
> 
> And more pictures of that blue leather whether it is interior or exterior the better in my opinion!!!!  It is stunning.  *Need some now!*  Ha!
> 
> 
> Hugs dearest Julija
> 
> 
> p.s.  I just love that blue with the grey lining too, yum!



Hugs back Thank you for your sweet words, I'm so in love with my Athena and it does hold a lot. Agree that blue leather and grey lining is match made in heaven.



Moonfancy said:


> *Dang, Julija !!!   *



You made me LOL 



seton said:


> ur AH wallet is beautiful



Ohh thank you dear! I LOVE LOVE my AH wallet (and other AH goodies I have). AH is amazing, the quality is outstanding! Are you a fan of AH? then we should hang out more



djfmn said:


> Julija your Athena is amazing. I love how organized you are when it comes to your bag.
> It looks like it really fits a lot of stuff.
> 
> Enjoy and I am looking forward to the mod shots.



I'm an organizational freak


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Hi dear!  All this collective fun makes me wants more Massaccesi. Seeing djfmn love for Aphrodite I think I should try this one out
> But color wise I'm torn between 3 options:
> 1. Purple with gray handles (regular version)
> 2. Plum with black handles (bespoke)
> 3. Plum in single color (bespoke if it's possible at all)
> What do you think?





Hmmmmmmmmmmm, what a lovely thing to ponder over!  With your Blue Reef, I think you kind of like a pop of color, so let's look at each option.  And I agree, I want *more Massaccesi* too!


1. Love this option from the standard collection.  It is a fav of mine.  The combo of pebbled purple, grey handles and light gold hardware is stunning in my opinion.  Also even though it is purple, I think it is different in both style and with the color combo from your Miss Veruca Salt.


2. Do you like a color block styling or do you prefer one solid color Julija?  That might help us make a decision.  Plum with Black handles and strap would be lovely.  The black handles obviously will age well.  This is a plus for me.  But which one are you more drawn to, solid or blocking?  Which one makes you _faint?_


3. I believe they did say that a one color Bespoke was possible, this is what djfmn is doing.  The solid Plum in this case may suit you perfectly (and would be an excellent sister to your Blue Swoon Blue Reef) but tell me Julija, how close in color is the Plum to Miss Veruca?


Keep us posted hon  I can't wait to hear what you decide.  p.s.  Your Athena has me thinking on this style a lot.  Tell me my friend, if they could do it, what do you think a shoulder strap attached to Athena would look like?  (A strap like Zhoe and Aphrodite)  You might be able to tell us if you think it would look good or not, both when worn on the shoulder or in the crook of the arm.  Maybe she is too big for a shoulder strap, maybe she is better suited in the crook of the arm?  You think on this for us, ok?  LOL


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> I've never heard of Millerighe.  Thanks for telling us that, LovelyLovie!  It does look so chic!




You are most welcome Moonfanciful!






OK Ladies, this is a big week in the Magnificent Land of Massaccesi!  We have several incoming beauties and I may be alone in thought, but I am going to need a fix, so let's keep those tracking updates coming our way because I know you are all checking!  


Have they reached your country?  Did they pass thru Customs?  Are they 'on the truck for delivery today?'


We lay in wait!  I am so excited for everyone!


----------



## ginaf20697

Well mine just got out of customs and is in the post office in Queens. Since tomorrow is Columbus Day the earliest it could turn up is Tuesday.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Keep us posted hon  I can't wait to hear what you decide.  p.s.  Your Athena has me thinking on this style a lot.  Tell me my friend, if they could do it, what do you think a shoulder strap attached to Athena would look like?  (A strap like Zhoe and Aphrodite)  You might be able to tell us if you think it would look good or not, both when worn on the shoulder or in the crook of the arm.  Maybe she is too big for a shoulder strap, maybe she is better suited in the crook of the arm?  You think on this for us, ok?  LOL


I actually ordered a black Athena with a long strap.  I didn't specify what long strap to put.  After a day or so of placing the order with Valentina, I then doubted if the long strap would look good on the bag since the handles are longer than just for hand carrying. The handles would still be standing up when the long strap is used, it may just not look good.  Anyway, I decided to go ahead with it.  I'm just not sure if it will be useful later on. We'll see when I get the bag.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I actually ordered a black Athena with a long strap.  I didn't specify what long strap to put.  After a day or so of placing the order with Valentina, I then doubted if the long strap would look good on the bag since the handles are longer than just for hand carrying. The handles would still be standing up when the long strap is used, it may just not look good.  Anyway, I decided to go ahead with it.  I'm just not sure if it will be useful later on. We'll see when I get the bag.




Hi msd_bags, I think the handles standing up when the longer strap is used will look good (reminds me of a Celina Nano, the Nano looks great with that longer strap worn and the smaller handles standing up)  Keep us posted, I will be interested to see what you think!  I love the thought of that Black Athena, so elegant!  And you can dress her up or down.  Lovely!


p.s.  Ok, also just thought of Givenchy's Antigona, that is another example of handles that stand up and also have a shoulder strap  I think the handles that stand up look great.  (Although with Givenchy's added shoulder strap the drop isn't long enough for my taste (at least for the small size) the handles standing up bump up under your arm because the shoulder strap drop is too short.  That is what kept me from buying that bag.)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ginaf20697 said:


> Well mine just got out of customs and is in the post office in Queens. Since tomorrow is Columbus Day the earliest it could turn up is Tuesday.



Ohhhhhhhhh man, that is right.  Columbus Day is throwing a wrench into our plans.  Well, fine, ok, he can have a day..........we get the rest of the week though!    Thanks for the update ginaf20697


----------



## cwxx

Julija said:


> For everyone who's interested in Athena and especially for Lovie!
> Sorry for the delay with pics, I was extremely busy.
> 
> So the pics are of beautiful Athena lining, inside shot of the contents, and contents outside the bag.
> 
> I hope it is helpful and the mod shot are coming shortly



Thanks Julija for the photos! I've been lurking in Massaccesi threads for a while  Still looking for the perfect grey bag for the winter and am tempted by a horizon grey Athena...but though I can def impulse purchase in stores, I tend to err on the side of caution when buying bags sight unseen, so seeing all these pics is very helpful!

gorgeous blue color btw 

A followup question if you don't mind - how's the weight of the Athena? If i remember correctly there's no shoulder/longer strap, yea? When you put things in the front pocket does it tend to tip over? Thanks again!


----------



## djfmn

berlinrl said:


> Lovie, thanks so much for your help with this.  Now I will check out the other styles.



I will post my mod shot of the Divina that Lovie is talking about. This can hold laptop, files and anything else you want. Here is my photo it is not the best as I am not that good at mod shots but it will give you some idea of the size of the bag. Also I will add the non mod shots as well for you. The first photo is the front of the bag the second the back the third interior photo. The front has a pocket that holds up to a 10 inch tablet.

Hope that helps. This is the purple Massaccesi Divina.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi msd_bags, *I think the handles standing up when the longer strap is used will look good* (reminds me of a Celina Nano, the Nano looks great with that longer strap worn and the smaller handles standing up)  Keep us posted, I will be interested to see what you think!  I love the thought of that Black Athena, so elegant!  And you can dress her up or down.  Lovely!
> 
> 
> p.s.  Ok, also just thought of Givenchy's Antigona, that is another example of handles that stand up and also have a shoulder strap  I think the handles that stand up look great.  (Although with Givenchy's added shoulder strap the drop isn't long enough for my taste (at least for the small size) the handles standing up bump up under your arm because the shoulder strap drop is too short.  That is what kept me from buying that bag.)


Oh, I hope so!  But in any case, I also like long straps hanging around the bag when not in use, so I think I'm good.   I really need a black and somewhat structured bag, so black Athena is so right!  Can't wait to see her.  I will surely share with you ladies what I think. 

On the Givenchy, this was actually in my list prior to it becoming an "It" bag, but somehow now, I've lost interest.  I didn't notice that about the handles because I was only thinking of hand carry for it.  It is only lately that I've been wanting long straps as well.


----------



## Odebdo

I just heard from Valentina that the courier came early on Friday so my Minerva is not shipping until Monday in Italy....so hopefully it comes this week? How long did it take for it to arrive from Italy?


----------



## allysar

I don't like when holidays interfere with bag arrival! My bag left Italy on Friday. I haven't gotten any updates yet since


----------



## Moonstarr

My tracking says it's onroute to destination country so hopefully I'll see it by the coming weekend. I have Friday off so it would be perfect if it arrived that day while I was home. Soooo excited!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I just heard from Valentina that the courier came early on Friday so my Minerva is not shipping until Monday in Italy....so hopefully it comes this week? How long did it take for it to arrive from Italy?




odebdo, my Minerva shipped on a Monday, and it arrived at my local post office on Thursday.  That is when USPS tracking for the very first time gave me a tracking message that it was available to be picked up at the post office.  Be prepared dear one to plan a mission if you see that message!  If no message, I still think it will be delivered by Friday.  Wooo hooo!




allysar said:


> I don't like when holidays interfere with bag arrival! My bag left Italy on Friday. I haven't gotten any updates yet since


 allysar, I could not agree more, holidays are fine, I mean it isn't that we are not grateful for Christopher finding the New World, but we are not keen on it interfering with our new handbag.  Fear not, you are not alone!  




Moonstarr said:


> My tracking says it's onroute to destination country so hopefully I'll see it by the coming weekend. I have Friday off so it would be perfect if it arrived that day while I was home. Soooo excited!


Oh yessss!  Friday off is a good omen!  I feel this will act in your favor Moonstarr!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I hope so!*  But in any case, I also like long straps hanging around the bag when not in use, so I think I'm good. *




Me too, msd_bags!  I _*love *_that look!


----------



## VanBod1525

My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!

WOW! 

I'm really impressed with everything. The packaging was very good as the bag was lightly stuffed and in its dustbag and the messenger strap was packed separately so that the hardware didn't scratch.

The bag itself is gorgeous. It is an absolutely horrible grey and raining night so I will try snap pics in normal light tomorrow to do it justice. 

The leather is beautiful and soft and I look forward to when the bag has a bit more slouch which I'm sure will develop pretty quickly. The strap is comfortable and the drop perfect. The light gold hardware is tasteful. The front pockets are large and easily reached. The interior is gorgeous. I love the central zipper compartment and the two large smartphone pockets. The grey lining is a lovely choice as a standard lining and with the leather trim on everything will mean that it should resist becoming grubby with use. 

This is a big bag. I can fit everything I carry for work easily and in comfort. I'm now rushing off to compare measurements with the Divina to work out which one is the next bag on my list. 

Marco really has done a fabulous job!


----------



## VanBod1525

Er, cough, cough. A second Massaccesi Miss Lovehandbags??? And so coy with the options you are considering. This is wrong. 

Confess all or at the very least give us a itsy bitsy teen tiny clue!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

I'll post mod and interior shots for my teal Minerva tomorrow. Right now I'm all packed up with the following, ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow:

Front pockets: Mobile phone (Samsung Galaxy) in one pocket and handcream, lipglosses in the other. 

Zippered Central compartment - zip around wallet and coin purse

Central compartment - iPad, pen holder, A4 hardcover notebook, chubby sunglasses case, eyeglasses case.

I can't fit my laptop in unless I put it in vertically and I don't really want to do that, I think it will be too heavy for the strap.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco Massaccesi has added Silver Hardware to his growing and gorgeous collection.  Previously, he was using only a very light gold, which seemed to change in various light.  Some ladies thought it looked silver, and others thought it look gold.  Then everyone changed their minds according to sunshine, softly-lit lamps, office lights, evening candlelight, etc...  A tricky color, that Light Gold is, so I'm told.

But now Marco has the silver.  And is it SILVER no matter what kind of light is pooling around you. 

I wish he would get some brass or truly yellow gold!  But as I understand it, he's  buying the best hardware he can get/find, and that's why it's taking him some time to gather all the wanted HW colors.  

For all y'all Silver Lovers, YAY!  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*You got her?  I didn't see your announcement anywhere!  Does she have that unbelievably luscious leather smell?  Does she pool when she's empty and you lay her down?  How adorable are her sweet little square studs?  Do you love her so much?
*



VanBod1525 said:


> I'll post mod and interior shots for my teal Minerva tomorrow. Right now I'm all packed up with the following, ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow:
> 
> Front pockets: Mobile phone (Samsung Galaxy) in one pocket and handcream, lipglosses in the other.
> 
> Zippered Central compartment - zip around wallet and coin purse
> 
> Central compartment - iPad, pen holder, A4 hardcover notebook, chubby sunglasses case, eyeglasses case.
> 
> I can't fit my laptop in unless I put it in vertically and I don't really want to do that, I think it will be too heavy for the strap.


----------



## Juliemvis

VanBod1525 said:


> My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed with everything. The packaging was very good as the bag was lightly stuffed and in its dustbag and the messenger strap was packed separately so that the hardware didn't scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag itself is gorgeous. It is an absolutely horrible grey and raining night so I will try snap pics in normal light tomorrow to do it justice.
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is beautiful and soft and I look forward to when the bag has a bit more slouch which I'm sure will develop pretty quickly. The strap is comfortable and the drop perfect. The light gold hardware is tasteful. The front pockets are large and easily reached. The interior is gorgeous. I love the central zipper compartment and the two large smartphone pockets. The grey lining is a lovely choice as a standard lining and with the leather trim on everything will mean that it should resist becoming grubby with use.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a big bag. I can fit everything I carry for work easily and in comfort. I'm now rushing off to compare measurements with the Divina to work out which one is the next bag on my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Marco really has done a fabulous job!




Oooh mod pics please


----------



## Juliemvis

I can't see it on the website


----------



## lenie

I ordered the Taupe Minerva last week Tuesday and it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm impatient because I saw that a lot of people got their bag in just a little over a week from ordering. Valentina said she would email me the tracking number. I want to make sure the size is right before I order a bespoke. I can't decide between the Amarant with silver lining and diver hardware or smoky gray with pink lining and silver hardware. Too many beautiful choices! I am checking my email constantly to see if Valentina has emailed me with the good news that it shipped. This is a good lesson in patience- but I am not going to get an"A" in this one.


----------



## Moonfancy

*He said he would add it in a week.  He's really having some problems with that website.  For some reason, I cannot even add my phone number to the part where you register.  It just kind of vanishes from plain sight!  When I wrote to him about this (mainly because I don't want to be accidentally excluded from the newsletter list) he wrote that he is very upset with these things and is "trying so much hard to make that website people to do it right."  I think we can guess what a perfectionist he is by the way he makes his bags.  And since he's not a website professional he must be going insane with these website kinks!    
*
wondering:wondering




Juliemvis said:


> I can't see it on the website


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, here is your announcement, Vandertulip!  I couldn't find it earlier and was panicking over not being able to read your reactions!

She sounds so perfect.  I think Minerva is Marco's bestseller so far.  Seems to me she has outsold all his other designs?? *



VanBod1525 said:


> My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I'm really impressed with everything. The packaging was very good as the bag was lightly stuffed and in its dustbag and the messenger strap was packed separately so that the hardware didn't scratch.
> 
> The bag itself is gorgeous. It is an absolutely horrible grey and raining night so I will try snap pics in normal light tomorrow to do it justice.
> 
> The leather is beautiful and soft and I look forward to when the bag has a bit more slouch which I'm sure will develop pretty quickly. The strap is comfortable and the drop perfect. The light gold hardware is tasteful. The front pockets are large and easily reached. The interior is gorgeous. I love the central zipper compartment and the two large smartphone pockets. The grey lining is a lovely choice as a standard lining and with the leather trim on everything will mean that it should resist becoming grubby with use.
> 
> This is a big bag. I can fit everything I carry for work easily and in comfort. I'm now rushing off to compare measurements with the Divina to work out which one is the next bag on my list.
> 
> Marco really has done a fabulous job!


----------



## Moonstarr

I love that they added silver hardware! That will definitely be my choice down the road. Although I am interested to see the existing gold in person.


----------



## Moonstarr

VanBod1525 said:


> My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!



So exciting! Can't wait to see pics. It sounds really beautiful!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> I ordered the Taupe Minerva last week Tuesday and it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm impatient because I saw that a lot of people got their bag in just a little over a week from ordering. Valentina said she would email me the tracking number. I want to make sure the size is right before I order a bespoke. I can't decide between the Amarant with silver lining and diver hardware or smoky gray with pink lining and silver hardware. Too many beautiful choices! I am checking my email constantly to see if Valentina has emailed me with the good news that it shipped. This is a good lesson in patience- but I am not going to get an"A" in this one.



Hopefully you'll hear something about shipping soon. It might be that some bags take a bit longer due to more details. I think my Aphrodite shipped faily quickly because it's probably a more simple bag to make. 

Out of your other two colours options, I think Amaranto would be STUNNING. It looks gorgeous in the swatch. Of course, Smoke Grey would be a colour that you could wear with anything. I can see why the choice would be difficult.  I love the look of the Minerva. If they ever did a mid size version I would be all over that!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I'm really impressed with everything. The packaging was very good as the bag was lightly stuffed and in its dustbag and the messenger strap was packed separately so that the hardware didn't scratch.
> 
> The bag itself is gorgeous. It is an absolutely horrible grey and raining night so I will try snap pics in normal light tomorrow to do it justice.
> 
> The leather is beautiful and soft and I look forward to when the bag has a bit more slouch which I'm sure will develop pretty quickly. The strap is comfortable and the drop perfect. The light gold hardware is tasteful. The front pockets are large and easily reached. The interior is gorgeous. I love the central zipper compartment and the two large smartphone pockets. The grey lining is a lovely choice as a standard lining and with the leather trim on everything will mean that it should resist becoming grubby with use.
> 
> This is a big bag. I can fit everything I carry for work easily and in comfort. I'm now rushing off to compare measurements with the Divina to work out which one is the next bag on my list.
> 
> Marco really has done a fabulous job!




Oh Vannie, did you almost faint when you saw the big box greeting you?  I think I would.  I am so excited for you to wear her and yes, she will break in well.  I have worn mine non-stop since her arrival and she is breaking in beautifully.  Isn't it amazing how soft yet strong the leather is?  I can't wait for you to wear her out!  Enjoy her my friend.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> I ordered the Taupe Minerva last week Tuesday and it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm impatient because I saw that a lot of people got their bag in just a little over a week from ordering. Valentina said she would email me the tracking number. I want to make sure the size is right before I order a bespoke. I can't decide between the Amarant with silver lining and diver hardware or smoky gray with pink lining and silver hardware. Too many beautiful choices! I am checking my email constantly to see if Valentina has emailed me with the good news that it shipped. This is a good lesson in patience- but I am not going to get an"A" in this one.





It will be here before you know it lenie, and you are in good company, not one of us gets an A in Patience while awaiting our beloved new handbags!  Especially when one is being hand-made especially for us!  It makes the wait all that more exciting.  We ALL are going to have to be patient, because the more people that know our little magical Massaccesi secret, the busier his workshop will be!  We will be happy while we wait though because it is worth it!


I hope you love your Taupe as much as I love mine.  The leather is just so gorgeous lenie and the color is PERFECT.  It is just exactly as I dreamed.  I think an Amaranto is beautiful and would be a great sister for Taupey.  Two beauties!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*SCREAM!!!!!!!*  Oh my Lou, I am so excited!!! 


This has come about even faster than I had dared to hope!  What good news Moonbeam,* thank you so much for posting!*


*Insert*slippery*slope*icon --------------> here!     


This is going to make things very interesting!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Er, cough, cough. A second Massaccesi Miss Lovehandbags??? And so coy with the options you are considering. This is wrong.
> 
> Confess all or at the very least give us a itsy bitsy teen tiny clue!!!






  EeeeeHeeeeeeeeeee!  






:devil:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> I'll post mod and interior shots for my teal Minerva tomorrow. Right now I'm all packed up with the following, ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow:
> 
> Front pockets: Mobile phone (Samsung Galaxy) in one pocket and handcream, lipglosses in the other.
> 
> Zippered Central compartment - zip around wallet and coin purse
> 
> Central compartment - iPad, pen holder, A4 hardcover notebook, chubby sunglasses case, eyeglasses case.
> 
> I can't fit my laptop in unless I put it in vertically and I don't really want to do that, I think it will be too heavy for the strap.




_Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!_  I am so excited for her maiden voyage!  Good luck trying to concentrate at work tomorrow...........*warning* my eyes kept drifting to Minerva.  


Yes, yes, we need lots of pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Your info says you are in Canada, MoonieStarry?  It shouldn't take any longer for Canadian shipments than it does US shipments, should it?  Does Canada have some kind of wait in customs or anything like that?  I realize that sounds like a dumb question, but I really don't know.  Seems like US shipments are arriving quickly, plus y'all up there in Canada didn't have a no-mail day/delay like Columbus Day (today) the way we did here in the US.*






Moonstarr said:


> My tracking says it's onroute to destination country so hopefully I'll see it by the coming weekend. I have Friday off so it would be perfect if it arrived that day while I was home. Soooo excited!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yep, Divina sure looks like a GREAT bag for carrying around laptop, tablet, cosmetic pouch, files, wallet, umbrellas, cell phone, chargers, gum...  I am definitely going to consider this beauty for traveling.*


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> My Dark Teal Minerva was waiting for me when I got home!!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I'm really impressed with everything. The packaging was very good as the bag was lightly stuffed and in its dustbag and the messenger strap was packed separately so that the hardware didn't scratch.
> 
> The bag itself is gorgeous. It is an absolutely horrible grey and raining night so I will try snap pics in normal light tomorrow to do it justice.
> 
> The leather is beautiful and soft and I look forward to when the bag has a bit more slouch which I'm sure will develop pretty quickly. The strap is comfortable and the drop perfect. The light gold hardware is tasteful. The front pockets are large and easily reached. The interior is gorgeous. I love the central zipper compartment and the two large smartphone pockets. The grey lining is a lovely choice as a standard lining and with the leather trim on everything will mean that it should resist becoming grubby with use.
> 
> This is a big bag. I can fit everything I carry for work easily and in comfort. I'm now rushing off to compare measurements with the Divina to work out which one is the next bag on my list.
> 
> Marco really has done a fabulous job!


I can't wait to see!! I'm excited for you!



lenie said:


> I ordered the Taupe Minerva last week Tuesday and it still hasn't shipped yet. I'm impatient because I saw that a lot of people got their bag in just a little over a week from ordering. Valentina said she would email me the tracking number. I want to make sure the size is right before I order a bespoke. I can't decide between the Amarant with silver lining and diver hardware or smoky gray with pink lining and silver hardware. Too many beautiful choices! I am checking my email constantly to see if Valentina has emailed me with the good news that it shipped. This is a good lesson in patience- but I am not going to get an"A" in this one.


I also have not heard from Valentina since Thursday last week.  I placed the order Wednesday and I don't know if they've finished making the bag or what.  Trying to exercise patience here!   I'm thinking, they may be getting overwhelmed by a lot of orders.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, LovelyLovie, you could AT THE VERY LEAST tell us what swatches you requested!
*





LoveHandbags! said:


> EeeeeHeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *Your info says you are in Canada, MoonieStarry?  It shouldn't take any longer for Canadian shipments than it does US shipments, should it?  Does Canada have some kind of wait in customs or anything like that?  I realize that sounds like a dumb question, but I really don't know.  Seems like US shipments are arriving quickly, plus y'all up there in Canada didn't have a no-mail day/delay like Columbus Day (today) the way we did here in the US.*



I am in Canada, but we also had a holiday today. It is Thanksgiving day in Canada.  Our packages generally clear within a day, sometimes in a few hours. Probably similar to the US. I hope by tomorrow I might see that it's arrived in Canada already and then it just needs to travel west to where I am.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh no, MSD!  What did you order?  Maybe you're right -- they are getting more orders and working harder.  I requested a bunch of swatches about 10-12 days ago and haven't heard back.  I am practically killing myself racing to the mailbox every day.  The mailbox is way, way down a dirt road, so if I lose weight (this would be a GOOD thing, by the way) I can say Marco helped me burn calories!  Person:  "Oh my goodness, how did you lose all that weight?"  Me:  "I've been doing pocketbook triathlons."*




msd_bags said:


> I can't wait to see!! I'm excited for you!
> 
> 
> I also have not heard from Valentina since Thursday last week.  I placed the order Wednesday and I don't know if they've finished making the bag or what.  Trying to exercise patience here!   I'm thinking, they may be getting overwhelmed by a lot of orders.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe I asked for too many swatches!*


----------



## PursesPurses1

I have never heard of this brand before so I wanted to know how you ladies feel about Italian branded bags in general. Sometimes I can't distinguish between a good quality bag that's made in Italy and a good bag that's made in Italy but maybe for double the price because it is made in Italy.  

Does anybody feel that Italian made goods automatically get to charge more because of the Italy part when we could be buying just the equivalent of generic bags from unknown designers.  What do you think if the made in Italy selling point?


----------



## Moonfancy

*So in love with that color pineapple!  Good Lord, is there seriously no end to this?  The whole world disappears when I am looking at pocketbook styles and colors.  It's like all that exists is myself and Marco's website!  And to make matters even WORSE is the fact that the website isn't even totally complete yet, and I'm already having tons of fun!  Woe be unto us when that website is finished and working at full capacity. * 





Odebdo said:


> That has got to be the coolest thing EVER!


----------



## Moonfancy

*But where else can you get a pocketbook made especially for you and you alone?  Marco Massaccesi is the only handbag producer I know of who still does things the old-school way and can customize a bag according to your wants.  There is no middle man between the customer and Marco.  Knowing he can make the purse of your dreams...  For me, that alone is worth the cost!*






PursesPurses1 said:


> I have never heard of this brand before so I wanted to know how you ladies feel about Italian branded bags in general. Sometimes I can't distinguish between a good quality bag that's made in Italy and a good bag that's made in Italy but maybe for double the price because it is made in Italy.
> 
> Does anybody feel that Italian made goods automatically get to charge more because of the Italy part when we could be buying just the equivalent of generic bags from unknown designers.  What do you think if the made in Italy selling point?


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh no, MSD!  What did you order?  Maybe you're right -- they are getting more orders and working harder.  I requested a bunch of swatches about 10-12 days ago and haven't heard back.  I am practically killing myself racing to the mailbox every day.  The mailbox is way, way down a dirt road, so if I lose weight (this would be a GOOD thing, by the way) I can say Marco helped me burn calories!  Person:  "Oh my goodness, how did you lose all that weight?"  Me:  "I've been doing pocketbook triathlons."*


I ordered a Black Athena and Valentina said it is the first one in this color to be made!  "Pocketbook thriathlons" is a nice way to put it! Lol. With me, it's checking my email every so often to check if there is email from Valentina.  In fact, it is the first thing I do upon waking up (taking note of the time difference; I'm from Asia)!


----------



## djfmn

PursesPurses1 said:


> I have never heard of this brand before so I wanted to know how you ladies feel about Italian branded bags in general. Sometimes I can't distinguish between a good quality bag that's made in Italy and a good bag that's made in Italy but maybe for double the price because it is made in Italy.
> 
> Does anybody feel that Italian made goods automatically get to charge more because of the Italy part when we could be buying just the equivalent of generic bags from unknown designers.  What do you think if the made in Italy selling point?



PursesPurses1 I understand exactly what you are saying about the made in Italy so therefore it must be well made with high quality leather. I agree with Moonfancy the reason I buy Massaccesi handbags is because this is the true Italian craftsman of handmade leather bags that I am looking for when I want to buy a good leather handbag with the Made in Italy expectation that I have. 

These bags are everything and more and the price is incredible. I have bought much higher end bags and recently have only bought bags from good Italian leather Atelier that make bags the old fashioned way and definitely not mass produced. I have got used to being able to customize the bag to what suits me. I have also got used to having bags made of very high quality Italian leather in gorgeous colors. 

As you can tell I am sold on buying from Massaccesi so much so that I am about to order my 3rd bag from him.


----------



## djfmn

I am so excited about the silver hardware. Although I must say even though I normally only have silver hardware on my bags the Aphrodite that I got the soft gold is such great quality that it looked really good. As I have mentioned before it looks silver in certain light. 

Having said that I ordered an all purple Aphrodite and have requested silver hardware on that bag. I think the all purple with silver hardware will be gorgeous. 

I am going to order an orange Zhoe and that I have decided will look better with the soft gold hardware. Yikes did I say that I am going to order gold hardware that would never have happened before it would have been silver silver silver. I really believe that the orange Zhoe will look much better with the soft gold hardware.


----------



## TropicalGal

Is there a picture thread where we can see all your new bags?  Or is everyone just starting a new thread for each reveal?


----------



## VanBod1525

The colour is really hard to capture on this bag and the light is really bad here but here's a quick interior shot of the dark Teal Minerva.


----------



## ginaf20697

Eeeek! My bag went from arriving in Jamaica NY to out for delivery! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't know why my posts are duplicating themselves.  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, wow!  She is exquisite, Vandertulip!*





VanBod1525 said:


> The colour is really hard to capture on this bag and the light is really bad here but here's a quick interior shot of the dark Teal Minerva.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I still haven't heard anything about my swatches.  Has anyone else requested just swatches before deciding on a bag and buying it?*


----------



## Odebdo

My Minerva shipped yesterday...tracking shows it is still in Italy...

I cannot wait to see the reveals that will be coming here...

Msd_bags...I think your black Athena was being shown on facebook as being made?  They showed a black Athena anyways and since yours was the first ordered...makes me think it is yours! Valentina was sick late last week...so I am sure she will be in touch when your bag is ready to ship...and I think she does not mind emails just checking in on status...she is very sweet!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo, my tracking told me today that the bag was delivered...when it was delivered yesterday.


----------



## VanBod1525

Bit of a blurry mod shot. Love the hardware on this bag too, just enough to lift the leather but not so much that the bag is heavy.


----------



## ginaf20697

Grrrr I have to pick my bag up at the PO tomorrow


----------



## Moonfancy

VanBod1525 said:


> Bit of a blurry mod shot. Love the hardware on this bag too, just enough to lift the leather but not so much that the bag is heavy.


*Oh, she is so JUST PERFECT!  The color, the drape, the size, the hardware...  She is just so perfect!  Thanks for the pix, Vandertulip!*


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> My Minerva shipped yesterday...tracking shows it is still in Italy...
> 
> I cannot wait to see the reveals that will be coming here...
> 
> Msd_bags...I think your black Athena was being shown on facebook as being made?  They showed a black Athena anyways and since yours was the first ordered...makes me think it is yours! Valentina was sick late last week...so I am sure she will be in touch when your bag is ready to ship...and I think she does not mind emails just checking in on status...she is very sweet!



I think that could be mine shown in Facebook! Thanks for pointing me to it. I finally heard from Valentina today and she said my bag is shipping out tomorrow!!  Yaay!!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Bit of a blurry mod shot. Love the hardware on this bag too, just enough to lift the leather but not so much that the bag is heavy.


Really lovely!!


----------



## Elise.J

Good morning ladies &#128522;
The lovely Valentina emailed me this morning to let me know that my Zhoe is on its way to me &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
So I checked Facebook and they she was looking beautiful, can't wait till she gets here


----------



## Moonfancy

She must be yours, msd!  The one on the FB page.  Wow!  She is very chic.  I love that black leather!  





msd_bags said:


> I think that could be mine shown in Facebook! Thanks for pointing me to it. I finally heard from Valentina today and she said my bag is shipping out tomorrow!!  Yaay!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*But the wait will surely be worth it, Ginaf!  I can't wait for the* REVEAL!!!





ginaf20697 said:


> Grrrr I have to pick my bag up at the PO tomorrow


----------



## Moonfancy

Yours in that beautiful Zhoe on the Massaccesi FB?  The taupe one?  If so, GORGEOUS!  What an elegant pocketbook, Elise.  I bet you'll be using that bag a lot!  Can't wait to see her!





Elise.J said:


> Good morning ladies &#128522;
> The lovely Valentina emailed me this morning to let me know that my Zhoe is on its way to me &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
> So I checked Facebook and they she was looking beautiful, can't wait till she gets here


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> My Minerva shipped yesterday...tracking shows it is still in Italy...
> 
> I cannot wait to see the reveals that will be coming here...
> 
> Msd_bags...I think your black Athena was being shown on facebook as being made?  They showed a black Athena anyways and since yours was the first ordered...makes me think it is yours! Valentina was sick late last week...so I am sure she will be in touch when your bag is ready to ship...and I think she does not mind emails just checking in on status...she is very sweet!




OhdearestOdebdo --------- you are so good and pure of heart to keep us all informed on what is going on!  You are always in the know!  Love that!




msd_bags said:


> I think that could be mine shown in Facebook! Thanks for pointing me to it. I finally heard from Valentina today and she said my bag is shipping out tomorrow!!  Yaay!!




Oh msd_bags!  I just saw the pictures! Is it not amazing to see them working on it and crafting such beauty one by one especially for us?!? I love it!




Moonfancy said:


> _Oh no, MSD!  What did you order?  Maybe you're right -- they are getting more orders and working harder.  I requested a bunch of swatches about 10-12 days ago and haven't heard back.  I am practically killing myself racing to the mailbox every day.  The mailbox is way, way down a dirt road, so if I lose weight (this would be a GOOD thing, by the way) I can say Marco helped me burn calories!  Person:  "Oh my goodness, how did you lose all that weight?"_ *Me:  "I've been doing pocketbook triathlons."*



Oh heavenly days, MOON, you are sooooooooooo funny!   My tummy just hurt from laughing!  I love that!  I think your neighbors have your swatches.  Can they be trusted with fine Italian leather??????  Can any of us?




VanBod1525 said:


> Bit of a blurry mod shot. Love the hardware on this bag too, just enough to lift the leather but not so much that the bag is heavy.




Oh Vannie, I love this on you! I really love how the sides look and how flattering it is on you!  How did she carry today?  Was she easy to get into?  Do you keep you mobile smartphone in the front Massaccesi like I do?  Heeeeeeeee!  LOVE!


Moonbeam said it perfectly----------the design of this bag has perfect drape!  That is the word Moonfanciful..........it is Massaccesi drape!  For a handbag this large to be so elegant is a work of art in my opinion!





ginaf20697 said:


> Eeeek! My bag went from arriving in Jamaica NY to out for delivery! Can't wait to get home!


Seiously, Jamaica, New York is like my most favorite city now, LOL, my Minerva flew there to get to me and it was her first touch on American soil!  Love Jamaica, New York.


ginaf20697 said:


> Grrrr I have to pick my bag up at the PO tomorrow


 Grrrrrrrrrrr is right.........ok so sad now............how could your post office say it was out for delivery and now you have to pick her up.  OK, gina..........for this I am grateful..........your Massaccesi is warm, happy and waiting for you in the Post Office and not out in the cold.  We cannot wait for details tomorrow!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Er, cough, cough. A second Massaccesi Miss Lovehandbags??? And so coy with the options you are considering. This is wrong.
> 
> Confess all or at the very least give us a itsy bitsy teen tiny clue!!!






Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, LovelyLovie, you could AT THE VERY LEAST tell us what swatches you requested!
> *




Oh you two dear cute sweetie sweets......... I posted my swatch requests on another thread and I thought for certain you would have seen it by now, but I will post it here too!


Nappa:  Dark Blue

 Pebbled leather:  Smoke Grey, Dark Taupe, Black, Dark Brown, Dark Navy 


*I wish now I had asked for the Burgandi too, but I didnt want to be greedy!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *I still haven't heard anything about my swatches.  Has anyone else requested just swatches before deciding on a bag and buying it?*




Moonbeam.........I think I need to do an investigation of your neighbors!


Email our beloved  Valentina and *"re-request due to thievery"*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Good morning ladies &#128522;
> The lovely Valentina emailed me this morning to let me know that my Zhoe is on its way to me &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
> So I checked Facebook and they she was looking beautiful, can't wait till she gets here







Moonfancy said:


> Yours in that beautiful Zhoe on the Massaccesi FB?  The taupe one?  If so, GORGEOUS!  What an elegant pocketbook, Elise.  I bet you'll be using that bag a lot!  Can't wait to see her!




I cannot wait to see this one!  It is so gorgeous!  Don't you think I could get a Nappa Taupe even though I have a Pebbled Taupe!?!??????


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Good morning ladies &#128522;
> The lovely Valentina emailed me this morning to let me know that my Zhoe is on its way to me &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
> So I checked Facebook and they she was looking beautiful, can't wait till she gets here



Elise I checked the Facebook Massaccesi page and saw your beautiful Zhoe. I cannot wait to see pictures of her once you get her.

Based on the lovely pictures of your Zhoe in progress I broke down and ordered one. I have been looking at the Zhoe in orange for ages but seeing your photo on the facebook page I decided to place my order with Valentina. 

I think your bag looks gorgeous I love the leather you selected and I love the Zhoe style. This weekend I made a paper version of the Zhoe because I needed to get an idea of the size. I am not really good at estimating the size based on the measurements. It is the perfect size for a shoulder bag and a clutch. 

I am sure you are going to love it I know I am.


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> I cannot wait to see this one!  It is so gorgeous!  Don't you think I could get a Nappa Taupe even though I have a Pebbled Taupe!?!??????



Absolutely!! Totally different and the bag styles would be entirely different...100% justifiable in my opinion


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Absolutely!! Totally different and the bag styles would be entirely different...100% justifiable in my opinion




lololololololololol, ahhhhhhhh, odebs, you are SUCH a good girl!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Elise I checked the Facebook Massaccesi page and saw your beautiful Zhoe. I cannot wait to see pictures of her once you get her.
> 
> * Based on the lovely pictures of your Zhoe in progress I broke down and ordered one.* I have been looking at the Zhoe in orange for ages but seeing your photo on the facebook page I decided to place my order with Valentina.
> 
> I think your bag looks gorgeous I love the leather you selected and I love the Zhoe style. This weekend I made a paper version of the Zhoe because I needed to get an idea of the size. I am not really good at estimating the size based on the measurements. It is the perfect size for a shoulder bag and a clutch.
> 
> I am sure you are going to love it I know I am.






Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  djfmn!  Yahoooooooooooooo!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Absolutely!! Totally different and the bag styles would be entirely different...100% justifiable in my opinion



I agree with Odebdo totally different and definitely justifiable. 

Enablers who us Never!!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

VanBod1525 said:


> Bit of a blurry mod shot. Love the hardware on this bag too, just enough to lift the leather but not so much that the bag is heavy.



That colour! You can really see how rich the colour is on the second photo. So gorgeous!


----------



## allysar

There are going to be some amazing reveals coming up soon!


----------



## lenie

Yay! My Taupe Minerva is shipping tomorrow too. That must have been very busy to get all of our bags out. Can't wait to get her. I want to order a bespoke Minerva but wanted to wait until I saw and used the Taupe on first.


----------



## Yuki85

Hey, I am now to Massaccesi Bag, but I think Athena is soo beautiful. 
Can someone tell me the size of it and how and where to place my order??? 

thank you


----------



## Elise.J

Hi ladies Thank you for all the positive comments about my Zhoe. I'm also getting lots of swatches sent, so I can pick my next Massaccesi  As soon as she gets here I'll share lots of pic's with you.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Hi ladies Thank you for all the positive comments about my Zhoe. I'm also getting lots of swatches sent, so I can pick my next Massaccesi  As soon as she gets here I'll share lots of pic's with you.




Please do!  I cannot wait to see her!    (and your swatches, ha!)




djfmn said:


> I agree with Odebdo totally different and definitely justifiable.
> 
> Enablers who us Never!!!!!



LOLOLOLOL, I love how naughty you both are! Perfection!




Yuki85 said:


> Hey, I am now to Massaccesi Bag, but I think Athena is soo beautiful.
> Can someone tell me the size of it and how and where to place my order???
> 
> thank you




Hi Yuki85 


Here is their stunningly beautiful catalog (it has all the styles, sizes and measurements):  http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags


 Valentina's email address for ordering, questions, or swatch requests:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it


 The website, which is a work in progress, but you can sign up for their newsletter and look at pictures of the bags too, including Bespoke  
http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonstarr, the colour is so hard to capture. I feel like every photo I take just doesn't do it any justice. Today I'm looking at the bag and the colour shows a strong green hue which I love. 

Lovie - the bag carries like a dream. The reach into those front pockets to grab keys or mobile is so EASY but if I needed to there are the zipper pockets inside to keep valuables safe if necessary. I cannot tell you how much I love that little pleat (?) on the side of the bag. And that soft top with such a deep leather trim is just wonderful.

A Divina is now definitely on the cards. But what colour???


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Moonstarr, the colour is so hard to capture. I feel like every photo I take just doesn't do it any justice. Today I'm looking at the bag and the colour shows a strong green hue which I love.
> 
> Lovie - the bag carries like a dream. The reach into those front pockets to grab keys or mobile is so EASY but if I needed to there are the zipper pockets inside to keep valuables safe if necessary.* I cannot tell you how much I love that little pleat (?) on the side of the bag. And that soft top with such a deep leather trim is just wonderful.
> *
> A Divina is now definitely on the cards. But what colour???




Me too Vannie!  You have hit on two of my favorites details.  I love the pleat side dimple too -------- I call them her hips now._ *Minerva has gorgeous Italian hips!*_  And the deep leather trims are so luxurious.  My bag is really smooshy now if I do not have her stuffed very full, I just cannot keep my hands off her.  Two weeks straight wearing tomorrow......it's our anniversary, ha.

I seriously cannot wait for my swatches to get here so I may order my second......I almost ordered without seeing them, but found some measure of strength to hold out.  LOL


----------



## Odebdo

Both you, Lovie, and Vannie are making me IMPATIENT for my Teal Minerva to land in my hands...it is like being a kid waiting for Christmas morning!:xtree:


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh you two dear cute sweetie sweets......... I posted my swatch requests on another thread and I thought for certain you would have seen it by now, but I will post it here too!
> 
> 
> Nappa:  Dark Blue
> 
> Pebbled leather:  Smoke Grey, Dark Taupe, Black, Dark Brown, Dark Navy
> 
> 
> *I wish now I had asked for the Burgandi too, but I didnt want to be greedy!*



Dark Taupe?? I'd like to see that. Smoke Grey and Burgandi are also on my list although I wouldn't mind a swatch of plum either. 

And what would your lining choices be for each of these options? This is so much fun!


----------



## s_milla

ladies! i just want to thank you so much to point my nose in massaccesi direction! today she came in, my own Minerva! it is gorgeous, i am so in love!
Look!


----------



## s_milla

a real beauty, big beauty!


----------



## djfmn

s_milla said:


> a real beauty, big beauty!




S-milla your bag is just gorgeous. That mod shot of you is lovely. You and the bag are lovely. I love the color the style is amazing and it looks perfect on you. 

I hope you enjoy using your Massaccesi bag. I love their bags the styles are amazing the leather and colors are incredible. I love love love your bag.


----------



## Odebdo

I cannot wait for mine to come...these pictures make me swoon!!

Has anyone adjusted the shoulder strap? Is there a way?


----------



## allysar

Wow! That is truly amazing. That leather is just to die for! Oh I hope my Minerva arrives soon. Enjoy her she looks great on you!


----------



## s_milla

thank you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

s_milla said:


> ladies! i just want to thank you so much to point my nose in massaccesi direction! today she came in, my own Minerva! it is gorgeous, i am so in love!
> Look!





My heavens!!!!  *She looks gorgeous on you!!!!!!*  I am so happy for you s_milla, thank you for all the beautiful pictures!  This is such fun, I can't wait until you carry her around.  My joy has only increased and I wish the very same for you!
  Thanks again for posting all your fabulous pictures!  You look so great!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Dark Taupe?? I'd like to see that. Smoke Grey and Burgandi are also on my list although I wouldn't mind a swatch of plum either.
> 
> And what would your lining choices be for each of these options? This is so much fun!




Well VannieVan, it is funny that you should ask...............I wasn't going to mention it........because...... I thought.........well, I thought I was being a little.....hmmmmmm......*obsessive*......but I actually requested a little sliver of the "Turquoise and Marine linings" because I wanted to see what that was all about........wasn't going to admit it, well until later because heaven knows I can't keep a handbag secret from any of you.......There you are..........probably the first freaky freak handbag girl to request lining swatches. _ Shhhhhhhhhh, don't tell anyone!_


----------



## ginaf20697

FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway. 

This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.







Looks like a key chain but I have no idea what the scraps are from. Maybe they were just leftovers.






YAY Pockets! 






As I said HUGE. My Kindle and tablet are lost in there 






Oh and it smells delicious. Not sure if I will be able to take her out tomorrow though since it's supposed to be pouring like crazy and even though a little rain doesn't bother me this storm seems bad.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ginaf20697 said:


> FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway.
> 
> This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/73f3549248ab586cd59159812de8be736a07356.jpg
> 
> Looks like a key chain but I have no idea what the scraps are from. Maybe they were just leftovers.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/62b1564853d0542f9c924ec85e81e96b3d221bb.jpg
> 
> YAY Pockets!
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/6f61534a58d1502b23f9aa8019d17890cf013fb.jpg
> 
> As I said HUGE. My Kindle and tablet are lost in there
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/86735b8d429c54f5d6f1595c22cb70d6124c4c9.jpg
> 
> Oh and it smells delicious. Not sure if I will be able to take her out tomorrow though since it's supposed to be pouring like crazy and even though a little rain doesn't bother me this storm seems bad.




Oooooooooooooooooooh *I love this beauty *gina, it is especially stunning with the light gold hardware!  Doesn't it feel wonderful on the shoulder?!?  Thanks for posting your gorgeous pictures. VanBod will be very happy when she wakes up to them, she is keen on this leather too!   Enjoy your Minerva dear, this one looks like she is going to age beautifully!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I cannot wait for mine to come...these pictures make me swoon!!
> 
> _ *Has anyone adjusted the shoulder strap? Is there a way*_?




I tried to look but could not tell.  And because I love my drop exactly where it is I didn't want to mess with it.  I was a scaredy  to try to pull on it.


I cc'd bonniekir on my posting to see if she could tell but I am not sure if she has seen my post yet.  Maybe someone else will be able to tell now that there are more Minnie's out there.


----------



## Moonstarr

s_milla said:


> a real beauty, big beauty!



Oh WOW ... I seriously am IN LOVE with this teal colour. It is just absolutely STUNNING. I love this style and wish they made one in a mid size instead of the large. I love how the leather drapes and slouches so nicely. This bag looks great on you! Congrats!



ginaf20697 said:


> FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway.
> 
> This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.



Another beautiful colour! You ladies are killing me over here! I want to get my Aphrodite so I can experience this amazing leather in person. Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

s_milla said:


> a real beauty, big beauty!


Real beauty indeed!! Congrats! Minerva really catches my eye, in addition to the Athena that I have already ordered.


----------



## msd_bags

ginaf20697 said:


> FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway.
> 
> This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/73f3549248ab586cd59159812de8be736a07356.jpg
> 
> Looks like a key chain but I have no idea what the scraps are from. Maybe they were just leftovers.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/62b1564853d0542f9c924ec85e81e96b3d221bb.jpg
> 
> YAY Pockets!
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/6f61534a58d1502b23f9aa8019d17890cf013fb.jpg
> 
> As I said HUGE. My Kindle and tablet are lost in there
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/86735b8d429c54f5d6f1595c22cb70d6124c4c9.jpg
> 
> Oh and it smells delicious. Not sure if I will be able to take her out tomorrow though since it's supposed to be pouring like crazy and even though a little rain doesn't bother me this storm seems bad.


Lovely bag!! And lovely neutral color too! I'm drooling here over the lovely Minerva reveals.


----------



## lenie

LoveHandbags! said:


> I tried to look but could not tell.  And because I love my drop exactly where it is I didn't want to mess with it.  I was a scaredy  to try to pull on it.
> 
> 
> I pm'd bonniekir on my posting to see if she could tell but I am not sure if she has seen my post yet.  Maybe someone else will be able to tell now that there are more Minnie's out there.




I pm'd Bonnie about adjusting the shoulder strap. She said that it doesn't look like it is adjustable, but the longer cross body strap is adjustable. The website does say the shoulder strap can be adjusted, but we might need to email Valentina to see if it really is or they may need to fix the info on the website.  Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Yuki85

Hi Yuki85 :hugs:


Here is their stunningly beautiful catalog (it has all the styles said:


> http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags[/URL]
> 
> 
> Valentina's email address for ordering, questions, or swatch requests:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> The website, which is a work in progress, but you can sign up for their newsletter and look at pictures of the bags too, including Bespoke
> http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags



Thank you so much. Thats exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## Yuki85

Can someone tell me the quality of the leather. It is like smooth leather or more structured? I want to order either the Athena or the minerva as my office/daily bag. I like both very much but I am afraid that if it is smooth leather it can be scratched


----------



## ginaf20697

The Athena is smooth and Minerva is pebbled.


----------



## VanBod1525

Minerva is pebbled and scratched it with my fingernail to see whether it will show marks and it doesn't.


----------



## Yuki85

thanks Vanbod. then I will order the minerava  But they next very difficult step: WHICH COLOR They all are so nice


----------



## VanBod1525

Gina, is this the Nut Brown???


----------



## VanBod1525

ginaf20697 said:


> FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway.
> 
> This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/73f3549248ab586cd59159812de8be736a07356.jpg
> 
> Looks like a key chain but I have no idea what the scraps are from. Maybe they were just leftovers.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/62b1564853d0542f9c924ec85e81e96b3d221bb.jpg
> 
> YAY Pockets!
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/6f61534a58d1502b23f9aa8019d17890cf013fb.jpg
> 
> As I said HUGE. My Kindle and tablet are lost in there
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/86735b8d429c54f5d6f1595c22cb70d6124c4c9.jpg
> 
> Oh and it smells delicious. Not sure if I will be able to take her out tomorrow though since it's supposed to be pouring like crazy and even though a little rain doesn't bother me this storm seems bad.


Gorgeous. Just...swoon.


----------



## VanBod1525

s_milla said:


> a real beauty, big beauty!



Yes she is and you've managed to capture the colour so beautifully.


----------



## ginaf20697

VanBod1525 said:


> Gina, is this the Nut Brown???



Yes


----------



## Moonfancy

*MINERVA !    I think the only way you can hurt Marco's pebbled leather is if you set it on fire.

Did you see the pictures here of Minerva's innards (insides) .  Unless you carry your office chair around in your work bag, Minerva can hold your biz stuff!  

I think that so far, she's been Marco's Best Loved design.*.  




Yuki85 said:


> Can someone tell me the quality of the leather. It is like smooth leather or more structured? I want to order either the Athena or the minerva as my office/daily bag. I like both very much but I am afraid that if it is smooth leather it can be scratched


----------



## VanBod1525

It's like playing bag Marco Polo to see if we can work out what your next bag will be!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHA!!!  Marco Polo!  *
:lolots::lolots:



VanBod1525 said:


> It's like playing bag Marco Polo to see if we can work out what your next bag will be!


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> Can someone tell me the quality of the leather. It is like smooth leather or more structured? I want to order either the Athena or the minerva as my office/daily bag. I like both very much but I am afraid that if it is smooth leather it can be scratched



Yuki85 I have swatches of the smooth leather and I have scratched them and then rubbed the leather and there are no marks at all. 

Bonniekir also mentioned that the smooth leather is pretty hardy when she tested it out. I have an Aphrodite in gray with black handles and I ordered a purple Aphrodite with purple handles all one color. Both Aphrodite's are pebbled leather and it is really hardy. I also ordered an orange Zhoe and from what I have been told the smooth leather is pretty hardy. 

I really feel that the Massaccesi leathers are both pretty hardy with the pebbled probably a little more hardy than the smooth. Having said that the swatches of the smooth passed the test for me and did not scratch at all.


----------



## djfmn

ginaf20697 said:


> FINALLY got my bag. She is HUGE but I love huge. I was surprised at the open top because for some dumb reason I thought the flap was like a messenger bag but I like it better this way anyway.
> 
> This is probably closest to the color. This or the 3rd picture. It's dark and I'm half blind to begin with.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/73f3549248ab586cd59159812de8be736a07356.jpg
> 
> Looks like a key chain but I have no idea what the scraps are from. Maybe they were just leftovers.
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/62b1564853d0542f9c924ec85e81e96b3d221bb.jpg
> 
> YAY Pockets!
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/6f61534a58d1502b23f9aa8019d17890cf013fb.jpg
> 
> As I said HUGE. My Kindle and tablet are lost in there
> 
> images.yuku.com/image/jpeg/86735b8d429c54f5d6f1595c22cb70d6124c4c9.jpg
> 
> Oh and it smells delicious. Not sure if I will be able to take her out tomorrow though since it's supposed to be pouring like crazy and even though a little rain doesn't bother me this storm seems bad.



Gina your bag is really amazing. Love the color it is so rich and warm and the gold hardware is beautiful. Thank you so much for the photos they are great. 

I love your bag enjoy using it. I think these Massaccesi bags are really beautiful bags and so nicely made with gorgeous leather.


----------



## Yuki85

Hi djfmn, thanks for information. 

I contacted Valentina already  Soo a lovely lady. But my problem is that I cannot decide between Athena and Minerva. My boyfriend likes Athena but I am more for Minerva. So we got somehow stuck  Maybe I will just order one first and then a second one :giggles:


----------



## Yuki85

Moonfancy said:


> *MINERVA !    I think the only way you can hurt Marco's pebbled leather is if you set it on fire.
> 
> Did you see the pictures here of Minerva's innards (insides) .  Unless you carry your office chair around in your work bag, Minerva can hold your biz stuff!
> 
> I think that so far, she's been Marco's Best Loved design.*.



My first choice was/still is Minerva but when I showed the catalog to my boyfriend --> Athena.  as I said above Maybe I should just order Athena (he can pay ) and then Minerva!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

My Purple/Grey Aphrodite looks like it's landed in the city today so it should be delivered today! Yay! It's my day off so I'll be home for delivery. I'll be sure to post pics when she gets here.


----------



## VanBod1525

Looking forward to seeing this as that colour combo and style is great. You always take such stunning photos of your bags too!


----------



## VanBod1525

I really like the Nut Brown after seeing these photos.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> My Purple/Grey Aphrodite looks like it's landed in the city today so it should be delivered today! Yay! It's my day off so I'll be home for delivery. I'll be sure to post pics when she gets here.



So excited to hear that your Aphrodite is in the city and you should get your bag today. I cannot wait to see your pictures. I know the Minerva is really popular with lots of the ladies ordering that style but I really love the Aphrodite it is the perfect bag for me. I am sure you are going to love it as much as I do. 

The style is casual and elegant and not to big but large enough to hold everything. 

Waiting to see you reveal!!!!


----------



## djfmn

I also really like the nut brown. I did not like it that much before thought it was ok but having see this reveal I like it so much more. It is a nice warm color and I love the hardware with it. 

I have never felt the need to get swatches before but I changed my mind on that once I received the swatches from Valentina.


----------



## Moonstarr

I just hope it does get delivered. It's nearly 9 am and it doesn't say it's on the truck for delivery yet. I will be SOOOO disappointed if it doesn't get delivered today. Then it will be delivered Monday and I won't be home, so I won't be able to pick it up until Tuesday after work. Don't let me down Canada Post!


----------



## VanBod1525

I've never done the swatch thing either but there are so many colours to choose from and I really want to get it right when choosing now.


----------



## Moonstarr

She came! So excited! I started a new thread for my reveal, but I thought I'd post a photo here as well. So well made .. the quality is amazing! Just the right size too. A little larger and it would be too big for me. But this works for me. Shortening the handles just that little bit made it more wearable for me to hand carry and I LOVE the messenger strap. She's so comfortable to wear messenger style. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm posting pics of my new Aphrodite all over the place.  What a great bag .. the quality, the leather ... just amazing! I can't wait to see how she looks when she breaks in a bit. I plan on using her ALOT so hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Lord, she is a BEAUTY, MoonieStarry!  The combo of colors is absolutely dead on fabulous!  Where else have you been posting her pix?  I want to see all of them!  Looks like she's going to soften quite a bit.  Do you agree?  Like she might sink into herself after some carrying around?  She is truly gorgeous!
*



Moonstarr said:


> I'm posting pics of my new Aphrodite all over the place.  What a great bag .. the quality, the leather ... just amazing! I can't wait to see how she looks when she breaks in a bit. I plan on using her ALOT so hopefully it won't take too long.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr....that is STUNNING!!! No apologies...that beauty deserves to be seen!! Can't wait to see how she breaks in for you! I think Aphrodite is going to be my second bag from Marco!!

Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Odebdo

Glad your bag came!! My bag got stuck in a delivery strike so it is still in Italy! But I was emailed today to say the strike is over and my bag should be on its way!! But like you, today is my day off so I st likely will have to make a trip to the post office next week.

But at bag is gorgeous! It is so wonderful you could make those minor alterations to make the bag perfect for you! Great color combination! I bet it really is wonderful with the lining too!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, get both.    Only solution to this problem.  What colors are you choosing for these pretty girls?*



Yuki85 said:


> Hi djfmn, thanks for information.
> 
> I contacted Valentina already  Soo a lovely lady. But my problem is that I cannot decide between Athena and Minerva. My boyfriend likes Athena but I am more for Minerva. So we got somehow stuck  Maybe I will just order one first and then a second one :giggles:


----------



## allysar

What a lovely bag! I love the side detail and contrast.  Enjoy her!


----------



## VanBod1525

Oh now I really am SOLD on this one. What a gorgeous combination.


----------



## VanBod1525

Aphrodite is going to be my next Massaccesi.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Aphrodite is going to be my next Massaccesi.




I love the Aphrodite as you know is my all time favorite style. Although I must say I do love the Minerva especially your teal one and also Lovies taupe one. I love the way it smooshes immediately and the leather looks amazing. 

You can't go wrong with either one of these styles they are both great bags. 

I am waiting to see Lovies Minerva I really want to see if I can wear it or if it is too big for me.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> It's like playing bag Marco Polo to see if we can work out what your next bag will be!




Hi dear VanBod....I am having such a tough time choosing between the beautiful Massaccesi styles myself, how can I possible articulate what my first choice might be???? It changes minute by minute! Plus after working a bzillion hours I am lucky I know my own name, lol, I just arrive here to this handbag sanctuary and think with stars in my eyes as I view the pictures "Isn't that handbag pretty?!?"


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> She came! So excited! I started a new thread for my reveal, but I thought I'd post a photo here as well. So well made .. the quality is amazing! Just the right size too. A little larger and it would be too big for me. But this works for me. Shortening the handles just that little bit made it more wearable for me to hand carry and I LOVE the messenger strap. She's so comfortable to wear messenger style. Yay!!!!!!





I just adore the messenger strap on the Aphrodite and Zhoe......your picture here Moonstarr is a great one of that detail.  Love it so much!  The combination of elements here are droolworthy.  Wishing you much happiness with her!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *I still haven't heard anything about my swatches.  Has anyone else requested just swatches before deciding on a bag and buying it?*





Moon, have you received your swatches yet??????


----------



## djfmn

Moon I was also wondering if you had received the swatches?


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> I just adore the messenger strap on the Aphrodite and Zhoe......your picture here Moonstarr is a great one of that detail.  Love it so much!  The combination of elements here are droolworthy.  Wishing you much happiness with her!




Lovie the messenger strap is lovely on the Aphrodite I love the design of it. On my new purple Aphrodite and the Zhoe I have asked for extra holes so that I can make it shorter. I did not want links removed from the chain as I love the look of the chain and did not want any of it removed.


----------



## VanBod1525

So, if I were to buy a stock Aphrodite, I am torn between the purple with grey straps and the taupe with black. 

Help! 

What does everyone think? I can't have both unfortunately. Which colour combination is the most versatile?


----------



## allysar

Vannie I would say the taupe. I love, love the purple with the grey straps but since you just got the teal maybe one in a super neutral would be best? They are both terrific choices though, I ma sure you can't go wrong.


----------



## Yuki85

Moonfancy said:


> *Yes, get both.    Only solution to this problem.  What colors are you choosing for these pretty girls?*



I cannot decide between silver and cappuccino for Athena, lining colors!!!! Which one should I get!!!! But now I know I will order the Minerva for sure


----------



## s_milla

all things that live in my Minerva


----------



## Odebdo

Vannie....Aphrodite is next on my list too...taupe with black straps is my intention...so we may be bag twins on our first 2 Massaccesi bags!


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> I cannot decide between silver and cappuccino for Athena, lining colors!!!! Which one should I get!!!! But now I know I will order the Minerva for sure




Yuki85 what did you decide on the leather color for the Athena? I know you are ordering the Minerva first. Are you getting the teal Minerva or a different color?

I have to say I changed my mind so many times on leather colors. First I was going to get the purple Aphrodite with gray handles. Then I changed to a gray one with black handles. I just had swapped a gray bag with Moonfancy for a cognac brown in the same style. Long story but my bag in gray was a larger version of her bag in cognac she wanted larger and I wanted smaller so we swapped. Neither of us had used our bags they were both brand new and had sat in the closet for over a year and a half. We were both happy with the exchange the only issue was I no longer had a gray bag. That was the reason I selected the gray Aphrodite. I also loved the purple leather but wanted a single color Aphrodite with no contrast colored straps. I was thrilled when Marco agreed to make my second Aphrodite in purple.

When I was deciding on the leather choice for the Zhoe I looked at about 6 swatches but the orange won because it is such a deep rich orange.

The orange was not a color I was interested in after much discussion with the group they told me that orange was the in color and so versatile. I never thought I would have selected orange but having seen the swatch and after all the help and advice from this knowledgeable group of handbag ladies I was sold.

The process was so much fun I really enjoyed it. For me half the enjoyment of buying a handmade Italian leather bag is all the decisions and choices along with all the help and advice I get from my handbag friends.

I hope you enjoy the process as well.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Vannie....Aphrodite is next on my list too...taupe with black straps is my intention...so we may be bag twins on our first 2 Massaccesi bags!




Odebdo you will love the Aphrodite it is such a great size bag and so elegant with the contrast. The taupe leather is gorgeous and I love it with the black handles and piping. It will be a great addition along with your beautiful Minerva. 

I can't wait for your bag to arrive - strike - don't these people know they are interfering with our handbag deliveries - they need to get back to work immediately!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Thank you s-milla for showing us what lives inside your beautiful Minerva. It is such a beautiful bag love the leather. The leather looks so soft and buttery. It is just a gorgeous bag not surprised it has been as popular with all the ladies.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Odebdo you will love the Aphrodite it is such a great size bag and so elegant with the contrast. The taupe leather is gorgeous and I love it with the black handles and piping. It will be a great addition along with your beautiful Minerva.
> 
> I can't wait for your bag to arrive - strike - don't these people know they are interfering with our handbag deliveries - they need to get back to work immediately!!!!



I just checked and my Minerva is in US Customs!! So she finally moved!! Fingers crossed she comes early next week!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I just checked and my Minerva is in US Customs!! So she finally moved!! Fingers crossed she comes early next week!



When I tracked my Aphrodite it showed very little detail. It was in Italy then it was en route to the US. Next it was at the US post office and that was it. Not sure why I did not see more detail in the tracking information that I got.
 Pleased it is in customs in the US and on its way to you soon.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I just checked and my Minerva is in US Customs!! So she finally moved!! Fingers crossed she comes early next week!




Woooooooooo hoooooooooo come on home Minerva!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

s_milla said:


> all things that live in my Minerva




Fabulous!  I love how the side pockets fit your little items perfectly!  And keep them handy, I imagine.  Thanks so posting, great pix!


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> I just checked and my Minerva is in US Customs!! So she finally moved!! Fingers crossed she comes early next week!




How long was she stuck due to the strike?


----------



## Luksus

Is it possible to fit a 13' Macbook Pro Retina in the Athena? 
I was wondering if it was big enough to use as a office bag


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Luksus said:


> Is it possible to fit a 13' Macbook Pro Retina in the Athena?
> I was wondering if it was big enough to use as a office bag




Hi Luksus, Here are the dimensions of Athena (taken from the Massaccesi 2014-2015 FW Catalog look book http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags/docs/massaccesi_collection)


*Size*

Height: 9.8
Width: top 14.9  base 13
Depth: 4.7
Handle drop: 3.1
*Front pocket:*

Height: 9
Width: 11.4
Depth: 0,9


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> How long was she stuck due to the strike?



Valentina said it was stuck 2 days...my tracking never changed once I had it though....I am now checking using the USPS website and Minerva has cleared customs! So she is making progress in her journey to me!

Has yours made progress? Maybe try using your tracking info on the USPS website since that is who it will be delivered by stateside.


----------



## Yuki85

djfmn said:


> Yuki85 what did you decide on the leather color for the Athena? I know you are ordering the Minerva first. Are you getting the teal Minerva or a different color?
> 
> I have to say I changed my mind so many times on leather colors. First I was going to get the purple Aphrodite with gray handles. Then I changed to a gray one with black handles. I just had swapped a gray bag with Moonfancy for a cognac brown in the same style. Long story but my bag in gray was a larger version of her bag in cognac she wanted larger and I wanted smaller so we swapped. Neither of us had used our bags they were both brand new and had sat in the closet for over a year and a half. We were both happy with the exchange the only issue was I no longer had a gray bag. That was the reason I selected the gray Aphrodite. I also loved the purple leather but wanted a single color Aphrodite with no contrast colored straps. I was thrilled when Marco agreed to make my second Aphrodite in purple.
> 
> When I was deciding on the leather choice for the Zhoe I looked at about 6 swatches but the orange won because it is such a deep rich orange.
> 
> The orange was not a color I was interested in after much discussion with the group they told me that orange was the in color and so versatile. I never thought I would have selected orange but having seen the swatch and after all the help and advice from this knowledgeable group of handbag ladies I was sold.
> 
> The process was so much fun I really enjoyed it. For me half the enjoyment of buying a handmade Italian leather bag is all the decisions and choices along with all the help and advice I get from my handbag friends.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the process as well.





Hi djfmn, thanks for your very useful advice! I will order Athena in silver first and then minerva! And maybe the Minerva in capuccino, because my prada is already in teal! I love that color but I think one teal should be enough 

 I really need that. i just decided the color ( silver), but the leather, I think I will take something pubbled. 

I just ask Valentina to send me some switches! Will she send them by email? I am so excited  just can wait to give my final order! And to receive my first bag


----------



## Moonstarr

Just remembered this thread and thought I should post what is in my Aphrodite (I had posted these in my reveal thread, but thought they could go here as well ). I don't generally carry alot, but this bag still has a lot of room for more if needed.


----------



## Moonstarr

Sounds like there will be some great reveals coming up soon! I can't wait to see pics ladies!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Valentina said it was stuck 2 days...my tracking never changed once I had it though....I am now checking using the USPS website and Minerva has cleared customs! So she is making progress in her journey to me!
> 
> Has yours made progress? Maybe try using your tracking info on the USPS website since that is who it will be delivered by stateside.


My tracking still says "NATIONAL STRIKE".  How do you track using USPS?  The same tracking info?  Thanks.


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> Hi djfmn, thanks for your very useful advice! I will order Athena in silver first and then minerva! And maybe the Minerva in capuccino, because my prada is already in teal! I love that color but I think one teal should be enough
> 
> I really need that. i just decided the color ( silver), but the leather, I think I will take something pubbled.
> 
> I just ask Valentina to send me some switches! Will she send them by email? I am so excited  just can wait to give my final order! And to receive my first bag



Yuki85 I agree one bag in teal is enough. I love the cappuccino I have a swatch of that leather and it is gorgeous.

Valentina mails the swatches via the postal service. It is really nice getting an actual swatch of the leather. Previously I never thought it mattered getting some of the leather in the color I wanted. I did ask for some of the swatches and really pleased I did it is really nice to see the color of the leather and make sure it is the one you want. 

I know that Lovie has the Minerva in taupe and she really likes it a lot. I love the different Massaccesi leathers and the colors they are really gorgeous. So much so that I cannot decide what to get I like so many of them. 

What ever you choose will turn out well because the bags are so beautifully made and the leathers are just gorgeous.


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> My tracking still says "NATIONAL STRIKE".  How do you track using USPS?  The same tracking info?  Thanks.




Thank you for suggesting to track it on USPS site. She is in New York!! You can use the same tracking number on the USPS site. I'm glad she made it through the strike. I hope I get her this week.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Vannie....Aphrodite is next on my list too...taupe with black straps is my intention...so we may be bag twins on our first 2 Massaccesi bags!


Odebdo you will love the Aphrodite as well as the Minerva. The Aphrodite is more of a medium size bag in comparison to the Minerva. It is such a lovely style which I really like so much so that I ordered a second one. The Minerva is a little big for me as I really like the midi size bags. 

The taupe with black is a gorgeous combination I looked at that color combination before I decided to go with the gray and black. The only reason I did was because I had recently done a  swap with Moonfancy she got my gray bag and I got her cognac bag. I really wanted a gray bag again that is probably the only reason I chose the gray and black otherwise I would have gone with the taupe and black.


----------



## patchydel

Ladies I need help! For those in the US, does USPS send back to the sender after 5 business days of a package not being picked up? Or 5 days?

My Zhoe is lost somewhere... it was supposed to be shipped to my friend in California. The tracking says that there was an attempted delivery on October 14. I didn't want to bother my friend with it as she has been very busy with wedding stuff but she got to me yesterday to let me know that she's never received a notice as the tracking said T_T. Today is 5 business days, and I emailed Valentina. I'm hoping that the package goes back to Massaccesi and we will try redelivery again (but this time, I will just send it to me even if it means some hefty fees)


----------



## Yuki85

djfmn said:


> Yuki85 I agree one bag in teal is enough. I love the cappuccino I have a swatch of that leather and it is gorgeous.
> 
> Valentina mails the swatches via the postal service. It is really nice getting an actual swatch of the leather. Previously I never thought it mattered getting some of the leather in the color I wanted. I did ask for some of the swatches and really pleased I did it is really nice to see the color of the leather and make sure it is the one you want.
> 
> I know that Lovie has the Minerva in taupe and she really likes it a lot. I love the different Massaccesi leathers and the colors they are really gorgeous. So much so that I cannot decide what to get I like so many of them.
> 
> What ever you choose will turn out well because the bags are so beautifully made and the leathers are just gorgeous.




Hi djfmn, Valentina will send me the switches for colors: horizontal grey and smoke grey and capuccino. And for inside I will have purple. 

What do you find about the combination of the colors: horizontal and smoke grey with inside purple and capuccino also with purple

Because I cannot decide which color with what I could at lease limit the color to grey and capuccino! 

I hope when I get the swatches it will be then easier to decide


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> Just remembered this thread and thought I should post what is in my Aphrodite (I had posted these in my reveal thread, but thought they could go here as well ). I don't generally carry alot, but this bag still has a lot of room for more if needed.




Oh Moonstarr, your pictures are so lovely, the color inside and out is fabulous.  I feel like I could reach out and pick everything up right off my screen!  Aphrodite is really a fabulous size, and I love how easy you can reach in for your cell at the top.  


Thanks for posting your pictures here, they will no doubt be so useful for many future Aphrodite buyers!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

patchydel said:


> Ladies I need help! For those in the US, does USPS send back to the sender after 5 business days of a package not being picked up? Or 5 days?
> 
> My Zhoe is lost somewhere... it was supposed to be shipped to my friend in California. The tracking says that there was an attempted delivery on October 14. I didn't want to bother my friend with it as she has been very busy with wedding stuff but she got to me yesterday to let me know that she's never received a notice as the tracking said T_T. Today is 5 business days, and I emailed Valentina. I'm hoping that the package goes back to Massaccesi and we will try redelivery again (but this time, I will just send it to me even if it means some hefty fees)




patchydel, my Postal Mail delivery person will leave a slip, and then I am able to sign it for delivery or pick it up at the post office with my zip code on my own.


She will often make a couple attempts.  I have never had anything sent back with only one delivery attempt.


Can your friend go to her Zip Code Post Office with the tracking number to see if it is there?  She can also go to www.usps.com/redelivery or call 1-800-275-8777 to arrange another delivery attempt.


----------



## Moonstarr

OK. So IF I DID order the Dark Teal with black handles Aphrodite, what colour lining? I was thinking the dark blue, but it would also be nice to have a pop of colour. I love the fucsia, but not sure it would go with the dark teal? I also love the purple, but I definitely don't think that would work. Thoughts?  Help a lady decide! 

BTW ... I am LOVING the Aphrodite. Marco picked THE perfect grey to go with the purple. It really goes well together. It's just beautiful! 

These are the things I love about it:


Light weight
Nice medium size ... not too big for me, not too little
Two contrasting colours
Deep enough that you don't have to zip up your bag for safety if you don't want to
Interior pocks are higher up so easy to reach in and grab your phone, keys, etc.
Classy look, yet still has a casual feel
Can wear it easily and comfortably messenger style
The leather is AH-mazing
The quality is excellent

Things I don't like ... nothing!


----------



## VanBod1525

So glad to hear you love it. Let me go look at the bespoke linings and have a think what would look good in the teal.


----------



## Moonstarr

So I did go ahead and order the Dark Teal with Black Aphrodite tonight. I couldn't hold off any longer. After this though ... no more bags for a long while! 

I ended up going with the standard lining because when I thought about it, I really do think that's a pretty lining and it goes well with the Dark Teal. And instead of going for silver hardware which I thought for sure I would do, I decided to stick with the standard. I've noticed it really can look either silver or light gold depending on the light. Even though I'm not usually a "gold" person ... I really like it. I'm also having the straps shortened like I did on my purple/grey Aphrodite.

Can't wait to see this colour in person ... it looks so gorgeous from the photos!


----------



## Elise.J

Hi ladies
My wonderful Taupe Zhoe arrived today
She is beautiful, the leather is soft and luxurious, the colour looks so much deeper In real life.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Marco has done an amazing job, the pics really don't do this bag justice


----------



## Elise.J

My swatches arrived today my pictures don't show how deep the colours are, they also look different under natural light


Smoke grey


Cappuccino 


Plum


Red wine 


Burgundi 


Dark navy


----------



## msd_bags

This is so beautiful!!


----------



## Yuki85

sooooo beautiful your Zhoe!!!


----------



## Yuki85

thanks elise for sharing. I am also waiting for my Swatches. I also requested for smoke grey and cappuccino and also light grey. They are sooo nice. I hope I will get my soon so that I can decide what to order sooonnn


----------



## allysar

Beautiful!! So classic!


----------



## Odebdo

Elise.J said:


> Hi ladies
> My wonderful Taupe Zhoe arrived today
> She is beautiful, the leather is soft and luxurious, the colour looks so much deeper In real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786138
> View attachment 2786140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco has done an amazing job, the pics really don't do this bag justice



Our first Zhoe!!! Gorgeous!! I have got to get me some of this taupe leather! I would love to see some interior pictures and an idea of what this bag holds...but congratulations...gorgeous!


----------



## gail13

Beautiful color.  Would love to see pics of you wearing it!


----------



## allysar

Oh thank you! I have requested some of the same. I'm loving the smoke grey.  I have also requested the Navy, dark taupe, paprika and leaf green.  The cappuccino looks really lovely.


----------



## VanBod1525

Elise, did you request nappa and pebbled? 

Plum....could be mine if I decide to go for a bright bag.

Burgundi if I decide I want something a bit more conservative.


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonstarr said:


> So I did go ahead and order the Dark Teal with Black Aphrodite tonight. I couldn't hold off any longer. After this though ... no more bags for a long while!
> 
> I ended up going with the standard lining because when I thought about it, I really do think that's a pretty lining and it goes well with the Dark Teal. And instead of going for silver hardware which I thought for sure I would do, I decided to stick with the standard. I've noticed it really can look either silver or light gold depending on the light. Even though I'm not usually a "gold" person ... I really like it. I'm also having the straps shortened like I did on my purple/grey Aphrodite.
> 
> Can't wait to see this colour in person ... it looks so gorgeous from the photos!



This is going to be a lovely bag. The grey lining works really well with the teal and even though I am a silver hardware person, the standard gold looks great because it is not too blingy. Really looking forward to this reveal.


----------



## VanBod1525

Elise.J said:


> Hi ladies
> My wonderful Taupe Zhoe arrived today
> She is beautiful, the leather is soft and luxurious, the colour looks so much deeper In real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786138
> View attachment 2786140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco has done an amazing job, the pics really don't do this bag justice



Absolutely gorgeous! Even though I am really usually drawn to a structured bag, this looks super. Very elegant.


----------



## Elise.J

VanBod1525 said:


> Elise, did you request nappa and pebbled?
> 
> 
> 
> Plum....could be mine if I decide to go for a bright bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Burgundi if I decide I want something a bit more conservative.




I just gave Valentina a list of colours I liked and this is what Marco sent me. I'm torn between the burgundi or going with something that's going to make a bit more of a statement  I love all the jewel tones, all the reds,purples, blues, greens!!! The swatches didn't  help at all they are all such pretty colours I don't know which bag to get next


----------



## Elise.J

VanBod1525 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Even though I am really usually drawn to a structured bag, this looks super. Very elegant.




Thank you


----------



## Elise.J

Odebdo said:


> Our first Zhoe!!! Gorgeous!! I have got to get me some of this taupe leather! I would love to see some interior pictures and an idea of what this bag holds...but congratulations...gorgeous!




I'm off to the city for the next few days ( she arrived just in time for me to take a few pics and a quick trip to the shops) I'll post some interior shots when I get back home


----------



## Moonstarr

Elise.J said:


> Hi ladies
> My wonderful Taupe Zhoe arrived today
> She is beautiful, the leather is soft and luxurious, the colour looks so much deeper In real life. Marco has done an amazing job, the pics really don't do this bag justice



Congrats! She's gorgeous! I love the leather and the colour.


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm still really loving the Plum. If I have the $ down the road, I would definitely be interested in that colour. And the Dark Navy ... that looks really nice as well.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Hi ladies
> My wonderful Taupe Zhoe arrived today
> She is beautiful, the leather is soft and luxurious, the colour looks so much deeper In real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2786138
> View attachment 2786140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco has done an amazing job, the pics really don't do this bag justice




*What a truly beautiful and elegant handbag.  Very, very classic!  I just adore her, EliseJ, enjoy!*


----------



## msd_bags

I have a question since I'm getting a bit confused.  Since there are swatches in both nappa and pebbled leather, do we have a choice for, say, the Minerva to be done in either nappa or pebbled leather?  Or the leathers are specific to the bag style?


----------



## Julija

I decided to start a new thread for Massaccesi Athena bag because I hope we have more Athenas coming
It's a beautiful bag and I can't stop wearing mine. I've been using it almost every single day since I got it (rain or shine) and it doesn't have a single scratch!
I promised a long time ago to take some mod shots, so here they are (so sorry for the dalay, was very busy).
For new-comers to Massaccesi will post some pics of a bag itself.
About the mod shots: I'm in All Saints leather jacket and as you can see I can't get a bag on the jacket comfortably. When I'm in plain jumper, I can get a bag on the shoulder but I think it still looks bulky and feel too boxy as well. As I said before I don't think Athena is a shoulder appropriate bag but amazing a hand held / crook of the arm bag. 
For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh my heavenly days!!!!!!!!  This is exactly what I would choose to sip my morning Earl Grey and have a moment of silence with Soph sitting on my lap before the dreaded work day must begin.


Julija, you beauty you!!!!!!  *You and your Athena are both Greek Goddesses!!!!*  This style suits you perfectly, I just love it on you and the color is divine!  Now I really want this style!


Thank you so much for these perfect mod shots!  I am just in "Ahhhhhhhhh"!


I have still have *Blue Swoon!*  Thank you, thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Oh my, oh my!  This is so beautiful!!  I'm waiting for mine in black, the first black Athena according to Valentina. It just cleared US customs.  But it will have to travel again to me to Asia (I have my reasons).

Thanks for the mod shots!  I requested for a long strap option, but I had second thoughts after because I realized the original handles could be quite long and sticking up when I put on the long strap.  Anyway, what's done is done.  I don't think it will change the beauty of the bag.


----------



## thedseer

Thanks for the mod shots-super helpful. Your bag id beautiful!


----------



## sthrncin

Hi!!! Oh this is just perfect for you. I love it! You look fantastic in these mod shots, and that purse is just perfect for you!!!


----------



## Yuki85

So perfect! May I ask what color did you order? I hope I will get my Athena soon


----------



## VanBod1525

Yuki, I think Julija got Blue Reef.

This is definitely an arm or hand carry bag, it looks really good carried that way in your mod shots! Lovely.


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's really amazing how much more we can know/understand/love when we see the modeling shots!  Thank you so much for doing this, Julija!  Your Athena is just gorgeous!
*


----------



## Odebdo

Athena deserves her own thread for sure and I know there will be more to follow as I am sure your mod shots just sold some Athena bags!

She looks devine on you! Just stunning! Definitely seems like a crook of the arm or handheld bag...but she does that well!

Also good to know not a scratch in sight!


----------



## Moonstarr

What a beautiful bag and it looks great on you!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I finally got my swatches today!  I see by the dates stamped on the package that they did get caught in that delivery strike in Itay. But at least they're here now!  I'm WILD with glee... and indecision!  Oh, my, my, my.  I'm so delirious with delight that I can hardly bear to look at such beauty! *


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *I finally got my swatches today!  I see by the dates stamped on the package that they did get caught in that delivery strike in Itay. But at least they're here now!  I'm WILD with glee... and indecision!  Oh, my, my, my.  I'm so delirious with delight that I can hardly bear to look at such beauty! *




Moonbeam, you have no idea the joy that just filled my heart to know you have your swatches.  Watch me dance a little jig!  


I have been waiting for mine and I cannot wait until they arrive.  I have the money in my hot little hands ready to buy, but something tells me to wait until my swatches arrive, but oh my stars, it is so difficult!  I almost pulled the trigger so many time and went in blind!


Tell us please about your swatches and which made you swoon (all of them right???)  Do you have your Paprika and Teal?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> I'm posting pics of my new Aphrodite all over the place.  What a great bag .. the quality, the leather ... just amazing! I can't wait to see how she looks when she breaks in a bit. I plan on using her ALOT so hopefully it won't take too long.


Well beauties like this should be posted all over the place!  Well done!  Is she excited she is getting a Tealy sister????  I am, ha!


********


Ladies I have crazy love for this Massaccesi light gold hardware!  It is so stunning and this rascal is such a chameleon!  There are times when I have thought it looked it's true beautiful color......and then times I thought it looked sliver...........and then today in my office I swear it was rose gold all afternoon.  Seriously beautiful rose goldie smiling at me all afternoon.


I know we have the option of silver now too, but my upcoming Bespoke is going to be the light gold.  


Is yours chameleon like too, or are my eyes going???  I have felt a bit light headed since Minerva arrived so it is entirely possible that my eyes are failing me!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, I can't wait to see this magical hardware!  And what color leather are you fainting over next, Lovie?  I thought I'd decided on teal or paprika, but now that I have all these swatches, I've changed my mind about 852 times!!
*




LoveHandbags! said:


> Well beauties like this should be posted all over the place!  Well done!  Is she excited she is getting a Tealy sister????  I am, ha!
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> 
> Ladies I have crazy love for this Massaccesi light gold hardware!  It is so stunning and this rascal is such a chameleon!  There are times when I have thought it looked it's true beautiful color......and then times I thought it looked sliver...........and then today in my office I swear it was rose gold all afternoon.  Seriously beautiful rose goldie smiling at me all afternoon.
> 
> 
> I know we have the option of silver now too, but my upcoming Bespoke is going to be the light gold.
> 
> 
> Is yours chameleon like too, or are my eyes going???  I have felt a bit light headed since Minerva arrived so it is entirely possible that my eyes are failing me!


----------



## Myblackbag

Nice!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have crazy love for this Massaccesi light gold hardware!  It is so stunning and this rascal is such a chameleon!  There are times when I have thought it looked it's true beautiful color......and then times I thought it looked sliver...........and then today in my office I swear it was rose gold all afternoon.  Seriously beautiful rose goldie smiling at me all afternoon.
> 
> I know we have the option of silver now too, but my upcoming Bespoke is going to be the light gold.
> 
> Is yours chameleon like too, or are my eyes going???  I have felt a bit light headed since Minerva arrived so it is entirely possible that my eyes are failing me!



It's definitely chameleon like. I love silver hardware. I'm not really a gold person at all. BUT when I ordered my last bespoke I was going to choose the silver (because of course I would, it's my favourite), but then I looked at the light gold and I thought "I love how it looks so different in every light". I've seen it look silver. I've seen it look like a lighter gold. It's really pretty. Marco made a great choice having the light gold be the standard colour hardware. I might try something in silver down the road depending on the colour of the leather. For instance, that gorgeous plum! I might try that in silver.


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *I finally got my swatches today!  I see by the dates stamped on the package that they did get caught in that delivery strike in Itay. But at least they're here now!  I'm WILD with glee... and indecision!  Oh, my, my, my.  I'm so delirious with delight that I can hardly bear to look at such beauty! *



Yay! Which ones did you get? What are your thoughts? Have you started to decide what you'll get? I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *I finally got my swatches today!  I see by the dates stamped on the package that they did get caught in that delivery strike in Itay. But at least they're here now!  I'm WILD with glee... and indecision!  Oh, my, my, my.  I'm so delirious with delight that I can hardly bear to look at such beauty! *



You must share darling Moonie!!! What swatches did you get??


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Well beauties like this should be posted all over the place!  Well done!  Is she excited she is getting a Tealy sister????  I am, ha!
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> 
> Ladies I have crazy love for this Massaccesi light gold hardware!  It is so stunning and this rascal is such a chameleon!  There are times when I have thought it looked it's true beautiful color......and then times I thought it looked sliver...........and then today in my office I swear it was rose gold all afternoon.  Seriously beautiful rose goldie smiling at me all afternoon.
> 
> 
> I know we have the option of silver now too, but my upcoming Bespoke is going to be the light gold.
> 
> 
> Is yours chameleon like too, or are my eyes going???  I have felt a bit light headed since Minerva arrived so it is entirely possible that my eyes are failing me!



I am sitting here right now with Minerva across the room....and the hardware totally looks like rose gold! I am a silver hardware person so I cannot wait to see how I like this hardware...I like that it is different from 99% of the bags I own.


----------



## allysar

On pins and needles Moonie! What did you get? What do you think?


----------



## allysar

I am loving Athena more than I thought I would. She is quite structured but larger than I expected.  Your modeling shots really help a lot.  I'm dreaming of her in black.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> My swatches arrived today my pictures don't show how deep the colours are, they also look different under natural light
> View attachment 2786146
> 
> Smoke grey
> View attachment 2786148
> 
> Cappuccino
> View attachment 2786151
> 
> Plum
> View attachment 2786153
> 
> Red wine
> View attachment 2786154
> 
> Burgundi
> View attachment 2786155
> 
> Dark navy





Hi Elise.J, thank you so much for posting your swatches.  I am waiting to place my next order until my swatches arrive.  I know this will most likely be an impossible question  but could you tell me, in person, how do the dark navy and burgandi look.  I would love to hear your impressions of the color.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## djfmn

Thank you so much for posting these mod shots. This is really helpful. I love your bag the color is gorgeous. It was interesting to me to see the size of the bag. 

The photos of you carrying your lovely Divina are amazing.

Athena is a great style. I love it.


----------



## djfmn

Elise thank you so much for posting your swatches. 

I have a question about the red wine vs the plum. They look very similar. Are they or are they very different? I would love to hear your description of the plum and the red wine.

Thanks


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, I can't wait to see this magical hardware!  And what color leather are you fainting over next, Lovie?  I thought I'd decided on teal or paprika, but now that I have all these swatches, I've changed my mind about 852 times!!
> *




LOL, it *is* magical Moonbeam..........and it has cast a spell over me! I am in love with it.  I hope and hope it stays beautiful like this for always.  I think Marco found the best hardware he could so I have faith!


Moonfanciful, the color leathers I am most loving right now 'for me' and what fits in with my collection are:

To buy now: Black Pebbled Minerva with light gold hardware............I absolutely HAVE to have a Black Pebbled Minerva with this hardware.  I can see it!  It will be stunning.


To buy now: Maybe a Bespoke Dark Navy Minerva with light gold hardware.  This will depend on the swatch.  If it is the blue I am wanting, then this will also be a done deal.


To buy now:  A Dark Brown Pebbled with Taupe handles Bespoke Aphrodite and light gold hardware OR a Burgandi Pebbled with Taupe handles and light gold hardware Bespoke Aphrodite.  I see both of these too!  Stunning and so elegant for a Tote!


To buy later:  I love the Light Grey and Taupe Nappa Zhoe.  Kinda to die for!  Uber chic.


To buy later:  I would love an Athena in the same leathers are Zhoe.  


I have thought about this a lot (LOLOLOLOLOLOL) I wake up sometimes thinking about it.  LOL.........do you wake thinking of your Paprika and Teal???????


I would love anyone's advice or concerns on the above especially in the "To Buy Now" category, because *crazy girl here* is ready to buy without even seeing her swatches.


----------



## Odebdo

I had an email from the lovely Valentina as I had emailed her to let her know my Minerva had arrived....and she said they had all. Den working so hard cutting a million swatches lol! So there will hopefully be a lot of sharing in thus thread! I will try to get good pictures tomorrow in daylight of the 3 swatches I received with my Minerva!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You can become a Massaccesi Maiden and win one of Marco's beautiful bags - the lovely Zhoe!  

The drawing is easy to enter.  You go to Marco's Facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags

You LIKE his page and then see the pink Zhoe he has pictured.  The instructions are posted beneath the pink Zhoe.  In your own words, tell Marco what sort of design you would love to see him add to his collection and what color.

If your name is drawn as the winner, Marco will make you your own Zhoe from scratch with whatever leather and color and lining and hardware you would love!

And then your totally custom-made bag will arrive straight to your door - no charge.

The contest ends on October 27th at midnight.  Don't miss the opportunity to win a fabulous Zhoe!  
*


----------



## elisian

um, this is amazing. thank you for sharing with us even though it has to hurt your chances!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I had an email from the lovely Valentina as I had emailed her to let her know my Minerva had arrived....and she said they had all. Den working so hard cutting a million swatches lol! So there will hopefully be a lot of sharing in thus thread! I will try to get good pictures tomorrow in daylight of the 3 swatches I received with my Minerva!




I am hoping so too Odebdo!  I want to place my order but I am undecided between 4 colors for my bespoke, so wait I must!  


Come on swatches ~~~~~~~~ fly to me soon!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Woke up remembering I forgot to add Dark Grey Pebbled on the wish list in my previous post.  Heavenly days!  The stunning options make me swoon!  


Is anyone else in my camp and deciding what to order?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

It is so exciting Moonbeam!  I cant' wait to see who wins and what beauty they create!


----------



## ginaf20697

Heh. I already know what I would want


----------



## djfmn

This is so exciting that he doing a competition for a Zhoe designed with your choice of leather, lining and hardware. 

I love the Zhoe it is such a stylish and feminine bag. The Zhoe along with the Aphrodite are as you know my favorites.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Whatever the lucky winner chooses the bag will be gorgeous.  Such luscious colors!*





djfmn said:


> This is so exciting that he doing a competition for a Zhoe designed with your choice of leather, lining and hardware.
> 
> I love the Zhoe it is such a stylish and feminine bag. The Zhoe along with the Aphrodite are as you know my favorites.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me, Lovie.  I don't know what to get.  I have backed and forthed between styles and  colors.  Definitely pebbled leather, but that's as far as I've gotten.  Marco said he's bringing out something new, so of course I have to see that now.  I am almost purely dead from this delicious pocketbook sickness.*





LoveHandbags! said:


> Woke up remembering I forgot to add Dark Grey Pebbled on the wish list in my previous post.  Heavenly days!  The stunning options make me swoon!
> 
> 
> Is anyone else in my camp and deciding what to order?


----------



## Elise.J

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Elise.J, thank you so much for posting your swatches.  I am waiting to place my next order until my swatches arrive.  I know this will most likely be an impossible question  but could you tell me, in person, how do the dark navy and burgandi look.  I would love to hear your impressions of the color.  Thanks in advance!




Hi Lovehandbags, I love the burgundi and dark navy. The burgundi is a deep red brown it reminds me of the Louis Vuitton vernis Amarante almost brown in shade and a beautiful burgundy in the sunlight. The dark navy is what I would call a true deep blue not a blackish blue. I have a Epi in indigo and it's almost an exact match.


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise thank you so much for posting your swatches.
> 
> I have a question about the red wine vs the plum. They look very similar. Are they or are they very different? I would love to hear your description of the plum and the red wine.
> 
> Thanks




Hi djfmn, the red wine and plum look quite different in real life. The red wine is lovely dark red and the plum is a pretty purple with a hint of pink to it. Both of them look very different from shade to light, I hope that helps


----------



## Elise.J

I've taken some new pics of my swatches they are all gorgeous colours but really hard to capture in a photo, they look different on my phone compared to iPad and laptop this pic is my four favourite so far 
Red wine-burgundi 
Plum-dark navy


----------



## Elise.J

I have finally taken pictures of my Zhoe and what fits in her 
She carries two iPhone 5s( mine and DH's) two wallets ( mine is a double zip Gucci Soho and DH has a standard bifold) and my makeup palette, mascara, eye liner and lipstick. My daughters iPhone 6 with an otterbox cover fits perfectly in the inertior zip pocket, it does fit in the phone pocket as well but I just liked it better in the zipped one.


----------



## Moonstarr

Elise.J said:


> I have finally taken pictures of my Zhoe and what fits in her
> She carries two iPhone 5s( mine and DH's) two wallets ( mine is a double zip Gucci Soho and DH has a standard bifold) and my makeup palette, mascara, eye liner and lipstick. My daughters iPhone 6 with an otterbox cover fits perfectly in the inertior zip pocket, it does fit in the phone pocket as well but I just liked it better in the zipped one.



Those photos are so helpful! It looks like the Zhoe could handle everything I carry on a daily basis too. Is the bag comfortable to wear?


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm really curious to see the Plum in person. It can look so different in photographs. I requested a swatch when they ship my bag so I can see it in person.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Me, Lovie.  I don't know what to get.  I have backed and forthed between styles and  colors.  Definitely pebbled leather, but that's as far as I've gotten.  Marco said he's bringing out something new, so of course I have to see that now.  I am almost purely dead from this delicious pocketbook sickness.*




I cannot wait to see what you decide on!  It is half the fun!  And yes, with Marco's newsletter stating something new..............well that just opens all kinds of possibilities!  Wishing you a great evening and weekend Moonbeam!


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *Me, Lovie.  I don't know what to get.  I have backed and forthed between styles and  colors.  Definitely pebbled leather, but that's as far as I've gotten.  Marco said he's bringing out something new, so of course I have to see that now.  I am almost purely dead from this delicious pocketbook sickness.*



Bringing out something new? That is VERY exciting!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> I've taken some new pics of my swatches they are all gorgeous colours but really hard to capture in a photo, they look different on my phone compared to iPad and laptop this pic is my four favourite so far
> Red wine-burgundi
> Plum-dark navy
> View attachment 2789392






Elise.J said:


> Hi Lovehandbags, I love the burgundi and dark navy. The burgundi is a deep red brown it reminds me of the Louis Vuitton vernis Amarante almost brown in shade and a beautiful burgundy in the sunlight. The dark navy is what I would call a true deep blue not a blackish blue. I have a Epi in indigo and it's almost an exact match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789353




*Wow, wow, WOW,* *ElisaJ*...........you have truly exceeded my expectations, thank you so much for all these lovely descriptions and color comparisons!  It is just beyond wonderful!  I am blown away by your pictures.  They are fabulous and will be so helpful to so many!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> I have finally taken pictures of my Zhoe and what fits in her
> She carries two iPhone 5s( mine and DH's) two wallets ( mine is a double zip Gucci Soho and DH has a standard bifold) and my makeup palette, mascara, eye liner and lipstick. My daughters iPhone 6 with an otterbox cover fits perfectly in the inertior zip pocket, it does fit in the phone pocket as well but I just liked it better in the zipped one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789421
> View attachment 2789435




Our first Zhoe on this thread, wooooooo hoooooooo!   

Ok, soooooooo, *YES,* I can see a Zhoe will need to be a part of my Massaccesi Family! 

Incredible pictures EliseJ..........and that Nappa Taupe looks beyond delicious!  *Thanks for posting, you certainly have spoiled us all today with your pictures and descriptions!*

djfmn will be so happy to see these pictures with her incoming Zhoe!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> Bringing out something new? That is VERY exciting!!




Did you get his email newsletter on 10/22 Moonstarr? (Maybe check your junk/spam folder, that happens to me sometimes)


I will cut and paste that part for you:


_"You will soon see some new and beautiful styles, one of which will be revealed this week!  I have read all of your emails to me and have taken your requests into sincere consideration while designing this special handbag I will be offering in a few more days.  I hope you will all love her as much as we at MASSACCESI do.

 Also, you will see some alterations to the first bags in my collection.  I cannot say more because to do so will ruin the surprises.  But I can disclose that the changes will please many of you who have written to me."_​​


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Did you get his email newsletter on 10/22 Moonstarr? (Maybe check your junk/spam folder, that happens to me sometimes)
> 
> 
> I will cut and paste that part for you:
> 
> 
> _"You will soon see some new and beautiful styles, one of which will be revealed this week!  I have read all of your emails to me and have taken your requests into sincere consideration while designing this special handbag I will be offering in a few more days.  I hope you will all love her as much as we at MASSACCESI do.
> 
> Also, you will see some alterations to the first bags in my collection.  I cannot say more because to do so will ruin the surprises.  But I can disclose that the changes will please many of you who have written to me."_​​



Thank you! I think maybe I hadn't actually signed up for the newsletter? I thought I had. I just signed up through the website so I won't miss any other information. Soooo exciting!! I can't wait to see what's coming!


----------



## msd_bags

Would like to know too what this something  'new' is all about!!


----------



## ginaf20697

Interesting. I can't wait.


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's a brand new design/style, according to the newsletter, msd_bags.  I thought the Fall/Winter collection was all he'd do until Spring/Summer, but that's apparently not the case!  He's even almost ready to offer accessories before Christmas! The man seems driven by this passion to create his own designs rather than being put in a box owned by someone else.  Valentina even said they were staying in the workshop for long hours to cut leather for swatches.  So they are really working hard to meet all their customers' desires!  I looked all over the internet for an atelier like Marco's, and I could not find one.  That's what makes his bags so valuable and coveted.  MASSACCESI might be a new company just spreading its wings, but if Marco's maniacal enthusiasm is any indication of what's to come, I think his company is going to be well-known some day soon. It's very lucky for us that we found him while he's still in the new stage of his company!*




msd_bags said:


> Would like to know too what this something  'new' is all about!!


----------



## Moonfancy

Moonfancy said:


> *Whatever the lucky winner chooses the bag will be gorgeous.  Such luscious colors!*


*The drawing is so easy!  And SOMEONE is going to win!  But there are so many colors and linings Marco has made available...  I don't know how the winner is going to decide!
*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, I now want a Zhoe too.  That color is amazing.  And I didn't knows she could carry so much.  PLUS she is a clutch.  PLUS she has chain to satisfy my addiction to hardware!  Thanks so much for sharing your pictures with us!!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Next to teal, I really love the nut brown.  What a great color.  I am now working on Marco to find an emerald green.  A jewel color.  Poor man will be dead if I don't leave him alone.
*


----------



## Moonfancy

*I want a pouch that will hold all my basic necessities.  If I had that pouch it would be SO SIMPLE to change purses.  All I'd have to do is move the pouch from one bag to another.  I hate changing pocketbooks because it takes so much time.  I really want a good pouch that would make changing bags easier!
*


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *I want a pouch that will hold all my basic necessities.  If I had that pouch it would be SO SIMPLE to change purses.  All I'd have to do is move the pouch from one bag to another.  I hate changing pocketbooks because it takes so much time.  I really want a good pouch that would make changing bags easier!
> *



I want one of those pouches to make it easier to change purses. I often want to make a change but then I think what it takes to move everything from one bag to another.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I've been staring at these mod shots of Athena.  She is ultra feminine and graceful.  Looks fabulous hanging from the crook of your arm.  I really love that style!*


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Hi djfmn, the red wine and plum look quite different in real life. The red wine is lovely dark red and the plum is a pretty purple with a hint of pink to it. Both of them look very different from shade to light, I hope that helps



Elise thank you so much for the description of red wine and plum. I am wanting a very deep, dark red bag and I am thinking that the red wine might be the answer. Although the teal is the other option I am looking at. I am looking for a color that is very versatile and goes with everything. I love deep red bags but perhaps the teal is a better choice because it probably goes with more. 

Thanks again for all your lovely swatch photos and all the great answers to our swatch and color questions.


----------



## djfmn

Elise thank you for the pictures of your Zhoe and what it holds. I am super excited to see this bag and how much you can fit it in. I am waiting for my orange Zhoe to arrive. It looks like a great bag perfect size and great design. 

How comfortable is it to carry?


----------



## djfmn

I am also excited to see what Marco is bringing out.


----------



## Moonstarr

Pouches for sure and in different sizes. And a long zipped wallet!


----------



## yslvchanel

Thanks for the modeling pics!  So elegant!  I'm sold on this Athena bag!  Is there any store in the US carrying this brand?  Or do I have to order it online and deal w US custom?  Please help, ladies!  Thx!


----------



## Elise.J

Moonstarr said:


> Those photos are so helpful! It looks like the Zhoe could handle everything I carry on a daily basis too. Is the bag comfortable to wear?




Hi Moonstar
She is lovely to carry, she is a lot smaller than most of my handbags so she great for a quick trips to the shops


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise thank you for the pictures of your Zhoe and what it holds. I am super excited to see this bag and how much you can fit it in. I am waiting for my orange Zhoe to arrive. It looks like a great bag perfect size and great design.
> 
> How comfortable is it to carry?




Hi djfmn 
You are going to love your Zhoe  she is very comfortable both on my shoulder and as a cross-body. I can't wait to see your Zhoe she is going to be so beautiful in Orange.


----------



## Elise.J

I agree with you ladies on the pouches, but I would like the ones that have a strap or chain ( like the Louis Vuitton pochettes ) and wristlets big enough to fit a iPhone 6.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

yslvchanel said:


> Thanks for the modeling pics!  So elegant!  I'm sold on this Athena bag!  Is there any store in the US carrying this brand?  Or do I have to order it online and deal w US custom?  Please help, ladies!  Thx!





Hi yslvchanel, there is no US store carrying his handbags, it is much much better!  Once you place your order online, it is *made especially for you in Italy.*  The quality, craftsmanship, leather, hardware, linings are all just incredible!  To have a handbag made just for you in an Italian Atelier where there is no mass production, just beautiful handbags made one by one especially for each customer using methods from long ago is completely divine!  Enjoy and please keep us posted, we love reveals!!!!  p.s. So far, one customer did have to pay $48 in customs, but the rest of us have not, it is quite random who the post office requests duty fees from, but to me it is worth it, the price point is so fair.


Here is their website:  http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/


Look Book Catalog:  http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags


Massaccesi FB page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?ref=stream


For questions or swatches email:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it


And here is the Marco Massaccesi story:


----------



## msd_bags

Long zippy wallets! Would also be interesting to see these in patent leather.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I agree with everyone on the pouch.  I have been carrying a pouch for a couple months now (there is a picture of it in the interior shot thread) and it is fabulous.  I would buy a Massaccesi made one in a minute because the quality would be superior and last longer than the one I have currently.  (The one I have now has one side of leather and one side of fabric, I adore it, but sadly the sides have already begun pulling and I can see thread, so I do not know how much longer she might last.)


It has been very* very* useful when changing bags, just what Moonbeam and djfmn have in mind.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ditto!  I am very excited to see what is next!  Very clever indeed of our favorite designer to keep interest peaked!  

I wanted to let everyone know that when I ordered my Black Pebbled Minerva yesterday I did so on the website and everything worked *perfectly!*  I also received an email confirmation of my order.


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ditto!  I am very excited to see what is next!  Very clever indeed of our favorite designer to keep interest peaked!
> 
> I wanted to let everyone know that when I ordered my Black Pebbled Minerva yesterday I did so on the website and everything worked *perfectly!*  I also received an email confirmation of my order.



Lovie I am really pleased to hear the website is up and running and working perfectly. I presume you were able to put in a credit card and there was no issue in doing that.

I am waiting for the something new perhaps a lovely new design that will peak my interest or one of the redesign requests that he mentioned in his newsletter.


----------



## djfmn

I also need a new zip around wallet along with the pouch. I love zip around wallets that need to have at least 12 credit card holders and a zip up coin pocket and a place for money (notes).


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Thank you so much for posting these mod shots. This is really helpful. I love your bag the color is gorgeous. It was interesting to me to see the size of the bag.
> 
> The photos of you carrying your lovely Divina are amazing.
> 
> Athena is a great style. I love it.



OK I blew it I meant carrying your lovely Athena not Divina!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Hi djfmn
> You are going to love your Zhoe  she is very comfortable both on my shoulder and as a cross-body. I can't wait to see your Zhoe she is going to be so beautiful in Orange.



Elise thank you for the response to my question. I am thrilled to hear she is comfortable. I love the color of your Zhoe I came close to going with color you selected but after much discussion amongst the purse ladies I was convinced that orange was a good color to go with to add a bit of color to my handbag collection. Especially as I was told "Orange is the new Black". The thing that made me decide was seeing the swatch of orange leather it is really a gorgeous shade much deeper and richer than my computer screen shows. 

I think it is going to be a perfect size as well having seen your reveal of what fits into your Zhoe.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Lovie I am really pleased to hear the website is up and running and working perfectly. I presume you were able to put in a credit card and there was no issue in doing that.
> 
> I am waiting for the something new perhaps a lovely new design that will peak my interest or one of the redesign requests that he mentioned in his newsletter.




Yes dear djfmn, everything routes thru PayPal, and then you may use any credit card you wish (or PayPal funds, etc) I had no issues whatsoever!  


I can't wait to see behind the curtain!!!!!!!!!!!!  One can only take so much suspense!


----------



## lenie

I think Massaccesi bags need their own page/ section, like Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Diou, etc. it would be so much easier to see the different styles, mod shots, etc., does anyone know how to go about requesting a separate section just for Massaccesi?


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I think Massaccesi bags need their own page/ section, like Louis Vuitton, Chanel, Diou, etc. it would be so much easier to see the different styles, mod shots, etc., does anyone know how to go about requesting a separate section just for Massaccesi?



There has to be enough interest to get its own sub forum....so keeping threads active here and adding new threads in this forum all helps...I think they have to see that a while before they give a brand it's own forum...

I don't know who to contact to see how long it would take or the amount of interest or following a brand needs to have....

I do think we should have a Massaccesi Mod shots thread so if you want to see mod shots of any of the bags it is in one place....


----------



## Odebdo

Elise.J said:


> I have finally taken pictures of my Zhoe and what fits in her
> She carries two iPhone 5s( mine and DH's) two wallets ( mine is a double zip Gucci Soho and DH has a standard bifold) and my makeup palette, mascara, eye liner and lipstick. My daughters iPhone 6 with an otterbox cover fits perfectly in the inertior zip pocket, it does fit in the phone pocket as well but I just liked it better in the zipped one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789421
> View attachment 2789435




Thank you SO much for taking these!!! I see a Zhoe needs to be added to my list of bags to purchase!!! This looks like a great size!


----------



## Odebdo

I love the idea of a pouch to help organize and aid in changing bags! 

I also would love wallets...I have to admit I am a wallet hoarder...I love long zip wallets and I like them to be big enough to slip my iPhone into if I want to use just the wallet as a clutch to to throw into the diaper bag if I am headed out with the babies.

I also love coin pouches...once a bill is broken I out the remainder in my coin pouch to use on my daily iced tea stops etc or to hit a vending machine...so only larger bills are left in my wallet.

I can't wait to see what Marco comes up with the add to the Massaccesi line! And I hope he comes out with these items in bright colors! I love colorful accessories...makes me happy when glancing down into my bag!


----------



## Moonstarr

I can't wait to find out who is the winner! Hopefully we'll find out sometime this week. I already know what I would go for ... the purple with the fuchsia lining and silver hardware (or maybe the light gold). It's going to be pretty exciting for someone! 

There should still be time for people to enter as well if you haven't already. I think it closes today.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> I can't wait to find out who is the winner! Hopefully we'll find out sometime this week. I already know what I would go for ... the purple with the fuchsia lining and silver hardware (or maybe the light gold). It's going to be pretty exciting for someone!
> 
> There should still be time for people to enter as well if you haven't already. I think it closes today.




Heavens Moonstarr.........I am kinda wishin' you will win just I can see photography of that bag after it is made, LOL...............yummy!


I believe the contest ends at the stroke of midnight.........just like Cinderella!


Now which Midnight is the question!  It is just after midnight in Italy right now!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Heavens Moonstarr.........I am kinda wishin' you will win just I can see photography of that bag after it is made, LOL...............yummy!
> 
> 
> I believe the contest ends at the stroke of midnight.........just like Cinderella!
> 
> 
> Now which Midnight is the question!  It is just after midnight in Italy right now!



I'm okay with that!  I promise if I win to take many, many photos to share. Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## allysar

I can't wait to see what the winner chooses!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Woooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooo ~~~~~~~~~~ 15 Finalists have been announced!


Winner to be announced in a few minutes!!!!!!!!!





I love this!


----------



## ginaf20697

Grrrr a loser as usual.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

_Drat, I have to go into a meeting!_  Good luck to the beautiful winner!  I am happy for you already, I hope it is a PFer!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I definitely do NOT want the coin part of it to open or close with a snap!  All the change falls out to the bottom of my pocketbook!*


----------



## gail13

Zipper wallet that opens flat with room for lots of cards.  Zipper coin compartment.


----------



## Moonstarr

Zippered waller for me too. I agree about lots of card slots, an area for bills and a zippered coin area.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes!  Exactly what you said, MoonieStarry, my cousin!  Yes, you are my Moon Cousin.* 





gail13 said:


> Zipper wallet that opens flat with room for lots of cards.  Zipper coin compartment.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I hope Marco makes this kind!*





gail13 said:


> Zipper wallet that opens flat with room for lots of cards.  Zipper coin compartment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi everyone, I am planning to order a Minerva. Any color recommendations? I am leaning toward Nut Brown or that gorgeous Taupe.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're in luck!  Gina has a nut brown and Lovehandbags has a taupe!  Both are exquisite!  Look for the Minerva thread.  I think they are both there.  And I think Minerva would be fabulous in ANY color!*




LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to order a Minerva. Any color recommendations? I am leaning toward Nut Brown or that gorgeous Taupe.


----------



## Moonfancy

*That was really sweet of you to post Marco's history, Lovie.  You're such a beautiful person.  I love you to bits!*






LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi yslvchanel, there is no US store carrying his handbags, it is much much better!  Once you place your order online, it is *made especially for you in Italy.*  The quality, craftsmanship, leather, hardware, linings are all just incredible!  To have a handbag made just for you in an Italian Atelier where there is no mass production, just beautiful handbags made one by one especially for each customer using methods from long ago is completely divine!  Enjoy and please keep us posted, we love reveals!!!!  p.s. So far, one customer did have to pay $48 in customs, but the rest of us have not, it is quite random who the post office requests duty fees from, but to me it is worth it, the price point is so fair.
> 
> 
> Here is their website:  http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/
> 
> 
> Look Book Catalog:  http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags
> 
> 
> Massaccesi FB page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?ref=stream
> 
> 
> For questions or swatches email:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> And here is the Marco Massaccesi story:


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am now waiting until I see the new design Marco's is bringing out in a few more days.  Maybe I'll want THAT one!  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*Has anyone ordered the Silver Hardware yet?*
:?:


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *I am now waiting until I see the new design Marco's is bringing out in a few more days.  Maybe I'll want THAT one!  *



Is it only going to be a few days? I can't wait to see what it's going to be!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Is it only going to be a few days? I can't wait to see what it's going to be!



I am waiting patiently for the new bag to be announced and also the alterations to some of the bags that he mentioned in the newsletter.

OK I said patiently maybe not so patiently I cannot wait to see what it is that Marco is coming out with !!!!!


----------



## djfmn

TropicalGal said:


> Is there a picture thread where we can see all your new bags?  Or is everyone just starting a new thread for each reveal?



I think everyone is starting a new thread for each reveal so that they are easier to find. When a designer gets their own sub forum it is easy to find everything but when they are part of a large forum it is not. I think when there is a thread in the large forum you can easily see what the thread is about. It would be really nice if Massaccesi had a sub forum.


----------



## Yuki85

I cannot wait to see the swatches and to order my first Athena


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to order a Minerva. Any color recommendations? I am leaning toward Nut Brown or that gorgeous Taupe.




I also have the taupe and it is the perfect taupe- grey and light brown mixed together. It goes with absolutely everything! It's not too light or too dark- just perfect.


----------



## lenie

Zip around with a separate zippered section for coins on the inside.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to order a Minerva. Any color recommendations? I am leaning toward Nut Brown or that gorgeous Taupe.




Have you seen Lovie's review and reveal of her gorgeous taupe Minerva?? I am posting the link just in case you haven't seen it as if you are considering taupe, you need to see it!  I got a swatch of taupe sent with my Teal Minerva and it is gorgeous!  I am enjoying my Minerva a lot since I got it last week!  Please keep us posted on what you decide to order!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *Has anyone ordered the Silver Hardware yet?*
> :?:



My co-worker who is not a member of tpf just ordered a Black Minerva with Silver after I brought in my dark Teal Minerva...it took me carrying mine for 2 days before she caved...I will have to take pictures of her bag once she gets it!  I am excited to see silver though!


----------



## bisbee

I'm very pleased at the addition of silver hardware.  I haven't ordered yet...but I certainly will at some point.  This will make it even better for me!


----------



## aas4630

Ok so I am considering a zhoe in either dark blue, smoke grey, or for a total departure, green-ray. Thoughts? I've been carrying a mbmj patent leather bag in a greige type color for the past 3 years. I'm so ready for a change!!! I don't wear a lot of navy- mostly black/grey/white w the occasional color thrown in....but people keep saying black and navy go together great! Ah, decisions...


----------



## djfmn

aas4630 said:


> Ok so I am considering a zhoe in either dark blue, smoke grey, or for a total departure, green-ray. Thoughts? I've been carrying a mbmj patent leather bag in a greige type color for the past 3 years. I'm so ready for a change!!! I don't wear a lot of navy- mostly black/grey/white w the occasional color thrown in....but people keep saying black and navy go together great! Ah, decisions...



Aas4630 I am getting the Zhoe in orange. I looked at smoke gray and also the cherry red. I was told that "orange is the new black" by the hand bag ladies. I never thought I would ever get an orange bag. I used to have 2 bag colors black and brown. I got some swatches sent to me the orange, cherry red, smoke gray, red wine, orchid. The orange is absolutely gorgeous it is a deep rich orange nothing like it looked like on my computer screen. I was so pleased that I requested swatches. I would never have chosen the orange but one I saw the swatch it was a done deal. 

Having said that the smoke gray is absolutely gorgeous. I thought long and hard about that color.


----------



## djfmn

Ditto Ditto Ditto Ditto

The zip around wallet with room for lots of cards and the zipper coin pocket!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> OK I blew it I meant carrying your lovely Athena not Divina!!!!



djfmn, no worries, we knew what ya meant!  We can practically read each others minds when it comes to handbag chatter, heee!   




Moonfancy said:


> *That was really sweet of you to post Marco's history, Lovie.  You're such a beautiful person.  I love you to bits!*



Love you right back Moonfanciful!  You are so dear to us all!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I am very excited with this little snippit of a picture on the Massaccesi fb page!  Miss Turquoise..... 

...very intrigued indeed; I would love more info like measurements and pricing so we can order!


----------



## Elise.J

aas4630 said:


> Ok so I am considering a zhoe in either dark blue, smoke grey, or for a total departure, green-ray. Thoughts? I've been carrying a mbmj patent leather bag in a greige type color for the past 3 years. I'm so ready for a change!!! I don't wear a lot of navy- mostly black/grey/white w the occasional color thrown in....but people keep saying black and navy go together great! Ah, decisions...




It took me forever to choose what colour to pick ( I ended up going with the taupe, this time not sure what colour to get next ) Have you thought of getting some swatches? I have a few on the way too. If it helps there's a thread on Massaccesi swatches


----------



## Elise.J

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am very excited with this little snippit of a picture on the Massaccesi fb page!  Miss Turquoise.....
> 
> ...very intrigued indeed; I would love more info like measurements and pricing so we can order!




Me too


----------



## LoveHandbags!

aas4630 said:


> Ok so I am considering a zhoe in either dark blue, smoke grey, or for a total departure, green-ray. Thoughts? I've been carrying a mbmj patent leather bag in a greige type color for the past 3 years. I'm so ready for a change!!! I don't wear a lot of navy- mostly black/grey/white w the occasional color thrown in....but people keep saying black and navy go together great! Ah, decisions...





Hi aas4630, when I just read the colors of your wardrobe, I thought "red wine".


I have a crossbody of similar color and it is realllllllllllllllllly neutral, yet a pop of color.  And I love that it is a year round color, it seriously matches with sooooo much.  I also adore that you can dress it up or down.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

aas4630 said:


> Ok so I am considering a zhoe in either dark blue, smoke grey, or for a total departure, green-ray. Thoughts? I've been carrying a mbmj patent leather bag in a greige type color for the past 3 years. I'm so ready for a change!!! I don't wear a lot of navy- mostly black/grey/white w the occasional color thrown in....but people keep saying black and navy go together great! Ah, decisions...




Ohhh good grief aas4630, I am so sorry, I just realized you asked us to chose between the dark blue, smoke grey and green ray.................and here I complicate matters by stating 'red wine'.  I'm tired and did not read your post properly, my eyes just went right to "wear mostly black/grey/white" (which is what I wear a lot of) and I thought "yes!!! red wine for her!"


Please disregard my post, I am no help at all!


----------



## aas4630

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi aas4630, when I just read the colors of your wardrobe, I thought "red wine".
> 
> 
> I have a crossbody of similar color and it is realllllllllllllllllly neutral, yet a pop of color.  And I love that it is a year round color, it seriously matches with sooooo much.  I also adore that you can dress it up or down.




I literally just saw that color on his tumblr page!!! It is gorgeous!!! Am giving myself a few days to decide.....and for my budget to reset on November 1!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

aas4630 said:


> I literally just saw that color on his tumblr page!!! It is gorgeous!!! Am giving myself a few days to decide.....and for my budget to reset on November 1!!!




LOL, oh how funny, we were just posting at the exact same time.  Well, good, I am happy then that I did not complicate matters for you!


Maybe my tired eyes going straight to reading "wear mostly black/grey/white" was a good thing!  LOL


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Have you seen Lovie's review and reveal of her gorgeous taupe Minerva?? I am posting the link just in case you haven't seen it as if you are considering taupe, you need to see it!  I got a swatch of taupe sent with my Teal Minerva and it is gorgeous!  I am enjoying my Minerva a lot since I got it last week!  Please keep us posted on what you decide to order!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...accesi-handbags-italy-she-flew-me-882911.html


Thanks! I decided to go with the Taupe. I think it is a bit more work-appropriate for me. I really do love the brown, so if the bag style works well for me, I may go back for it later. I considered a bespoke color, because I love the darker gray, but I could not justify the price difference this time. Maybe in the future. I will let you know what I think when it arrives! Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I believe I will likely try an Athena next. I love satchels, and it reminds me of a simpler Reed Krakoff Boxer. I love the shape and elegant simplicity.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really like this style...it will have to be next on my list.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Aas4630 I am getting the Zhoe in orange. I looked at smoke gray and also the cherry red. I was told that "orange is the new black" by the hand bag ladies. I never thought I would ever get an orange bag. I used to have 2 bag colors black and brown. I got some swatches sent to me the orange, cherry red, smoke gray, red wine, orchid. The orange is absolutely gorgeous it is a deep rich orange nothing like it looked like on my computer screen. I was so pleased that I requested swatches. I would never have chosen the orange but one I saw the swatch it was a done deal.
> 
> Having said that the smoke gray is absolutely gorgeous. I thought long and hard about that color.



Oooh!  I can't wait to see your orange beauty.  I love the shade of orange I see on my monitor. It's delicious!


----------



## carterazo

Ooooh, you and the bag are such beauties!  Thanks so much for posting the mod shots.  They are so helpful.   I'm surprised at how much darker the blue seems in the mod shots vs by themselves.  I love, love, love that you have carried her in the rain without any problems.  That's a big deal for me!  

Congrats again on your beauty!


----------



## yslvchanel

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi yslvchanel, there is no US store carrying his handbags, it is much much better!  Once you place your order online, it is *made especially for you in Italy.*  The quality, craftsmanship, leather, hardware, linings are all just incredible!  To have a handbag made just for you in an Italian Atelier where there is no mass production, just beautiful handbags made one by one especially for each customer using methods from long ago is completely divine!  Enjoy and please keep us posted, we love reveals!!!!  p.s. So far, one customer did have to pay $48 in customs, but the rest of us have not, it is quite random who the post office requests duty fees from, but to me it is worth it, the price point is so fair.
> 
> 
> Here is their website:  http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/
> 
> 
> Look Book Catalog:  http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags
> 
> 
> Massaccesi FB page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?ref=stream
> 
> 
> For questions or swatches email:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> And here is the Marco Massaccesi story:




Thank you for your thorough explanations, lovehandbags!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## thedseer

About how much does the Athena weigh?


----------



## bonniekir

*I think your mod shots are fabulous!! Thanks a lot!*


----------



## allysar

I am very excited about this addition. But it is just another decision to make!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HaHaHa, AllyOop!  But the decisions are so fun to make!  
*
panic::wondering




allysar said:


> I am very excited about this addition. But it is just another decision to make!


----------



## ginaf20697

Oh my! New bag! GIMME GIMME GIMME. Meet Selene











Marco took to heart the many requests for a large tote that can collapse into the delicious leather puddle his customers adore.  Selene&#8217;s ultra-comfortable shoulder straps feature pretty buckles and the little square studs that have become so popular.  Lined with MASSACCESI&#8217;s signature gray lining, Selene&#8217;s roomy interior offers three pockets:  a zippered compartment and two smaller open pockets on the back side of the bag, and a deeper pocket large enough to hold a tablet on the front interior side.  A convenient key chain clip is also an interior addition.

Selene closes by means of a strong, hidden magnet.  And for a touch of whimsy, Marco has designed an unusual element to give Selene&#8217;s opening a different shape should you wish to change her figure!  Inside the bag &#8211; East to West - are two thin leather straps that may be connected by a hook and ring.  When the straps are linked, Selene becomes slightly cinched! 


Selene is of medium weight, and we are offering her in ten basic colors with your choice of light gold or silver hardware.   She will soon be up for viewing on the website.  Until then you may email our Valentina with your questions or comments:   valentina@marcomassaccesi.it 

We will be writing again very soon.  The holidays are near, and what would the festivities be without Little Pretties to have for yourself or give as gifts?  More delightful details to come in the next MASSACCESI newsletter!

Thanks to each of you for your amazing support.  The love and excitement you have shown us is deeply appreciated and cherished.

TEAM MASSACCESI


----------



## Moonstarr

So exciting to see this new style. Just imagine all that gorgeous leather! I can't wait to see what else is in store.


----------



## golfinggirl

That new tote looks gorgeous and seems so functional.  Just another temptation  Can't wait to learn more details about the Selena!!


----------



## msd_bags

Selene is beautiful!


----------



## Elise.J

I think the new Selene is is going to be my next massaccesi  can't wait to see what colours she comes in


----------



## ginaf20697

That top picture is weird though. It looks like that girl is giving us the finger.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love the Selene!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

^^^ Agreed! I love her ------------------- and uh ya, we need to be finding out which leather she is displayed in, *delicious!!!!!!!!*


----------



## allysar

Has anybody emailed Valentina yet to get the details....


----------



## LoveHandbags!

allysar said:


> Has anybody emailed Valentina yet to get the details....


  Hi allybelles!  








I loved her before ----------- *now I am really smitten!*


Cannot wait to order Selene!


Photo credit:  Massaccesi Handbags fb page


----------



## ginaf20697

ETA-OK found the English 

Pebbled calf leather large Tote available in our 7 pebbled Basic colors + 3 new colors in a new material (Nov 4th preview).
Basic SELENE price: &#8364; 280,00 (approx. usd 350,00) 

Details:
Bottom width: cm. 39 (15.35&#8221
Top width: cm. 45 (7.7&#8221
Height: cm. 32 (12.6&#8221
Depth: cm. 16 (6.3&#8221
Strap drop: cm. 25 (9.85&#8221 

For more details, requests or orders you can write as usual to: valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
MM TEAM


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ginaf20697 said:


> *3 new colors in a new material (Nov 4th preview).*




Majorly intrigued by this part!  Hmmmmmmm!


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> I think the new Selene is is going to be my next massaccesi  can't wait to see what colours she comes in




Elise I think the new Selene is also going to be my next Massaccesi. She is coming in the standard 7 pebbled leather colors and an additional 3 colors to be announced November 4th.

I am hoping for a deep, dark  red.


----------



## allysar

"new material" what does this mean I wonder?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ok, we must all become little Magnum P.I.'s !


Now Marco wrote that they are offering Selene in the 7 standard Pebbled leathers and 3 new colors in this new material.........The leather on the bag in those pictures is clearly not Pebbled...........is it thick and chewy and smooth, so yummy, so it must be 'the new material'?????  He answered my question that it is 'dark teal'.


So what in the world do we think this 'new material' means????


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise I think the new Selene is also going to be my next Massaccesi. She is coming in the standard 7 pebbled leather colors and an additional 3 colors to be announced November 4th.
> 
> I am hoping for a deep, dark  red.




I would love it in deep red  I was thinking of black but dark red sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Elise.J said:


> I would love it in deep red  I was thinking of black but dark red sounds like a much better idea.


Dark red sounds beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

Love love love this!! Definitely will be a bag to come into my collection! I also am interested In How it cinches to make a different look!


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> I would love it in deep red  I was thinking of black but dark red sounds like a much better idea.




I have decided I am definitely getting a deep red. I know it will be a bespoke but I know that Selene in a dark deep red will be amazing. 

I am sending an email to see if I can get the Selene in a dark red.


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> I have decided I am definitely getting a deep red. I know it will be a bespoke but I know that Selene in a dark deep red will be amazing.
> 
> I am sending an email to see if I can get the Selene in a dark red.




Please let us know if you can. I emailed Valentina when I first saw it to ask what colours she is coming in, I'm hoping for amaranto or something similar. If not I think I'll go for the purple.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Thank you SO much for taking these!!! I see a Zhoe needs to be added to my list of bags to purchase!!! This looks like a great size!




You *do* need this one odebdo!  Heeee!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

A 3rd Minerva, leather to be determined but am leaning strongly towards Burgandi Pebbled and a Selene, will decide on leather this week after Marco's full colors announced!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> A 3rd Minerva, leather to be determined but am leaning strongly towards Burgandi Pebbled and a Selene, will decide on leather this week after Marco's full colors announced!



Burgundi... that will be stunning to have in a Minerva!!


----------



## Yuki85

Hi Elise your zhoe is 

Byw we are wallet twings


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


I just ordered a Bespoke Burgandi Pebbled *Minerva* with Silver Hardware and signature grey lining !


*and*


A Dark Teal Pebbled *Selene* with Silver Hardware !


Wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  Love me some Massaccesi !


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Bespoke Burgandi Pebbled *Minerva* with Silver Hardware and signature grey lining !
> 
> 
> *and*
> 
> 
> A Dark Teal Pebbled *Selene* with Silver Hardware !
> 
> 
> Wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  Love me some Massaccesi !



OMG!! I am SOOOOO excited for you and to see these gorgeous new bags!! Once they arrive we will need a family Massaccesi photo since that will be #3 and #4 into the fold!  I think you have ordered the perfect colors to join taupe and black beauty Minervas!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> OMG!! I am SOOOOO excited for you and to see these gorgeous new bags!! Once they arrive we will need a family Massaccesi photo since that will be #3 and #4 into the fold!  I think you have ordered the perfect colors to join taupe and black beauty Minervas!!!!




Thanks so much odebdo...........I have *never in my life received two brand new handbags in one box*.........so this will be fun, I might pass out, ha!


I was thinking the same thing about the Massaccesi Family thread!  We have some great family shots in the making from all of us here!


What is your next one going to be????


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I have decided I am definitely getting a deep red. I know it will be a bespoke but I know that Selene in a dark deep red will be amazing.
> 
> I am sending an email to see if I can get the Selene in a dark red.



Di, this will be a great bag in deep red. Are you hoping for an oxblood?


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Bespoke Burgandi Pebbled *Minerva* with Silver Hardware and signature grey lining !
> 
> 
> *and*
> 
> 
> A Dark Teal Pebbled *Selene* with Silver Hardware !
> 
> 
> Wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  Love me some Massaccesi !



Lovie, you are going to love that dark teal. I can't wait to see the bag on you. And I am dying to see the burgandi. Are these in addition to the black Minerva?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Lovie, you are going to love that dark teal. I can't wait to see the bag on you. And I am dying to see the burgandi. Are these in addition to the black Minerva?




Hi Vannie!  Oh good, I am glad to read that.....I am thinking I will love it too!  Plus I sold my teal that I had to raise more funds for Massaccesi, so there is a *need* now (LOL)  I prefer the Massaccesi Dark Teal to the one I had, they were close, but his is richer, darker and more saturated.


Yes, these are in addition to Black Beauty........she is flying to me now..........tracking shows she left Italy a couple days ago, so she is over the Atlantic flying!  


Which one are you looking to get next V?


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Thanks so much odebdo...........I have *never in my life received two brand new handbags in one box*.........so this will be fun, I might pass out, ha!
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing about the Massaccesi Family thread!  We have some great family shots in the making from all of us here!
> 
> 
> What is your next one going to be????



It will either be a Selene or Aphrodite...I am waiting to see what the 3 new colors and material is since that is being released Tuesday...but taupe leather will be coming whether that comes in the form of the Aphrodite or Selene! I have to see if something screams at me to determine which style the taupe should be


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> It will either be a Selene or Aphrodite...I am waiting to see what the 3 new colors and material is since that is being released Tuesday...but taupe leather will be coming whether that comes in the form of the Aphrodite or Selene! I have to see if something screams at me to determine which style the taupe should be





Agreed!  Taupe needs to be coming home for sure.  It is the perfect color neutral leather.  I can see it on both these styles, so it is going to be gorgy no matter which you decide!


----------



## Elise.J

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I just ordered a Bespoke Burgandi Pebbled *Minerva* with Silver Hardware and signature grey lining !
> 
> 
> *and*
> 
> 
> A Dark Teal Pebbled *Selene* with Silver Hardware !
> 
> 
> Wooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  Love me some Massaccesi !




Can't wait to see them such beautiful bags in gorgeous colours. As always you pick the loveliest styles and colours to go with them. You are going to have one of the best Massaccesi collections ( I'm so jealous!!! it's going to take me a while to catch up ) I think we are going to need family portraits.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Hi Lovehandbags, I love the burgundi and dark navy. The burgundi is a deep red brown it reminds me of the Louis Vuitton vernis Amarante almost brown in shade and a beautiful burgundy in the sunlight. The dark navy is what I would call a true deep blue not a blackish blue. I have a Epi in indigo and it's almost an exact match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789353





I wanted to thank you again Elise for your detailed description and multiple pictures; it was so kind and quite helpful!  I ordered a Burgundi Pebbled Minerva today and am so appreciative for your posts!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Elise.J

Yuki85 said:


> Hi Elise your zhoe is
> 
> 
> 
> Byw we are wallet twings




Thank you &#128536;


----------



## gail13

Did anyone figure out what the other new bag he showed on FB is?


----------



## Odebdo

gail13 said:


> Did anyone figure out what the other new bag he showed on FB is?



You mean the one like a Minerva but not exactly a Minerva? It is a mini-Minerva...at least that was the guess Marco said we knew him well...so a smaller size than currently on the Minerva Makes me wonder the price point and specs on that one! I got so caught up in Selene madness I forgot about Mini-Minerva!


----------



## gail13

Odebdo said:


> You mean the one like a Minerva but not exactly a Minerva? It is a mini-Minerva...at least that was the guess Marco said we knew him well...so a smaller size than currently on the Minerva Makes me wonder the price point and specs on that one! I got so caught up in Selene madness I forgot about Mini-Minerva!



Yes, he kind of left that hanging out there didn't he?


----------



## Yuki85

Can anybody pls help: 

Are there holidays in Italy because I wrote to Valentina regarding my swatches last week on Thursday  and she said she will send them out last week, but until now I did not get any reply from Valentina??? I want to see my swatches!!!!!!!!!! so that I can place my order!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elise.J

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wanted to thank you again Elise for your detailed description and multiple pictures; it was so kind and quite helpful!  I ordered a Burgundi Pebbled Minerva today and am so appreciative for your posts!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!




Your most welcome &#128522; I saw that you ordered a burgundi Minerva and a teal Selene I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Odebdo

Yuki85 said:


> Can anybody pls help:
> 
> Are there holidays in Italy because I wrote to Valentina regarding my swatches last week on Thursday  and she said she will send them out last week, but until now I did not get any reply from Valentina??? I want to see my swatches!!!!!!!!!! so that I can place my order!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The swatches are taking some time to get to folks as I think they may be going regular international mail versus a courier with the bags. I know they were sending and cutting lots of swatches.  I would think there would be no problem emailing her to just double check? 

What swatches are you getting and what are you thinking on ordering??


----------



## Yuki85

I sent her already two emails but no reply yet. 

I asked for swatches for green ray, blue reef, cappucino, chocolate and purple and my first Massaccessi bag will be Athena. I just cant wait to place my order.


----------



## djfmn

From what I have been told the swatches are very time consuming to produce and take quite a bit of work. They do not send a piece of leather with a name on the back. They are beautifully laid out on expensive glossy paper and quite honestly are a work of art. I personally do not know how they are doing this without some kind of nominal charge. I know from experience that you can only get swatches from Balenciaga if you are purchasing a bag or have purchased a bag. I believe this is very generous of Massaccesi to do for their customers.

I waited quite some time to get my swatches and so did Moonfancy I can promise they are well worth the wait. You will love being able to see the true color of the leather. The colors are more beautiful when you see them vs the pictures on the website or FB page.


----------



## Yuki85

Thank you djfmn for your explanation. now I understand a bit. 

But I just cant wait sooo lang, I wanna have my Athena!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> Can't wait to see them such beautiful bags in gorgeous colours. As always you pick the loveliest styles and colours to go with them. You are going to have one of the best Massaccesi collections ( I'm so jealous!!! it's going to take me a while to catch up ) I think we are going to need family portraits.




You are so kind Elise, thank you, I am so conservative in my leather color choices, so I appreciate your kindness.  Normally it takes me really long to buy bags, but I have been working a lot of hours  and I sold a couple bags so I would have more Massaccesi funds, this has allowed a couple more orders than normal which is fun after all the icky work horus, LOL.


I will be very excited to see you next bag choice!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> From what I have been told the swatches are very time consuming to produce and take quite a bit of work. They do not send a piece of leather with a name on the back. They are beautifully laid out on expensive glossy paper and quite honestly are a work of art. I personally do not know how they are doing this without some kind of nominal charge. I know from experience that you can only get swatches from Balenciaga if you are purchasing a bag or have purchased a bag. I believe this is very generous of Massaccesi to do for their customers.
> 
> I waited quite some time to get my swatches and so did Moonfancy I can promise they are well worth the wait. You will love being able to see the true color of the leather. The colors are more beautiful when you see them vs the pictures on the website or FB page.




Agreed!  


Actually I would be happy to pay a small fee for swatches.  Many of the independent designers on Etsy charge for swatches.  It is leather and leather is expensive, so it is certainly not something I expect to receive for free.  I realize this may not be a popular opinion, lol, but I personally would not mind paying.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Burgundi... that will be stunning to have in a Minerva!!




Thanks odebdo!  I admit I get nervous with any order that is different from black (lol) but I think this color will be lovely.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dear ones ....

What other lining choices would you desire - in addition to the chic signature grey - for your Burgundi Pebbled Minerva with Silver Hardware?

After all, this is a Bespoke.... perhaps this needs some discussion!  I would love to hear your thoughts like it is your handbag!

Thank you friends!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

...like what are we thinking about playing off the cool tones of the silver and going Turquoise or light pink????

I prefer a contrast to the dark leather so am not thinking a dark lining.....prefer a lighter pop!


----------



## Odebdo

I kind of like the silver lining you had originally selected, but I get that this will be Minerva #3 for you and maybe a different lining would be nice...

I know it is a big choice, but lining choices are so personal...my guess is any lining offered would look good on most leathers...what color is talking to you and making your heart leap?


----------



## djfmn

Lovie I am so boring but I really do love the signature grey but as Odebdo says maybe because it is your 3rd Minerva a little change of lining might be good as a bespoke. I think the burgundi would look great with the silver but might also look good with the cappuccino. I cannot remember the undertone on the burgundi but if I am not mistaken it had a little brown undertone to it. Depends on what kind of look you are going for if it is fun one then a pink or turquoise would be great if you are looking for sophisticated then a signature grey, silver or cappuccino would be my choice!!! Heck what I do know telling the queen of good taste what my opinion is!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

LOL........Queen of Indecision more like!

Thank you, love this ........great ideas!!!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

This is tough because I haven't really seen a swatch of the leather but I think the turquoise could be a nice contrast. 

How pink is the pink lining - is it ligher pink or a hot pink? I have a dark chocolate glossy leather bag with a lighter pink lining and this looks super as you know but that leather is definitely brown. Does the burgundi have more of a red tone to it? That may not suit the pink.


----------



## VanBod1525

I am intrigued to know what the undertones in this leather are like.


----------



## VanBod1525

I am in complete agreement with this. I should probably get some swatches before I make a final decision on colour for the Selene.


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Vannie!  Oh good, I am glad to read that.....I am thinking I will love it too!  Plus I sold my teal that I had to raise more funds for Massaccesi, so there is a *need* now (LOL)  I prefer the Massaccesi Dark Teal to the one I had, they were close, but his is richer, darker and more saturated.
> 
> 
> Yes, these are in addition to Black Beauty........she is flying to me now..........tracking shows she left Italy a couple days ago, so she is over the Atlantic flying!
> 
> 
> Which one are you looking to get next V?



They should have a little torn emoticon. Because literally I cannot make up my mind. I thought I had decided on Aphrodite next (taupe and black even though the purple...sigh). But then I saw the Selene. Curious about the different colours and the mystery "fabric". 

I have a black tote that I am sending to a handbag clinic to have the lining changed so I won't go black but if he has Plum or Burgundi as one of the additional colours I will be lost.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> This is tough because I haven't really seen a swatch of the leather but I think the turquoise could be a nice contrast.
> 
> How pink is the pink lining - is it ligher pink or a hot pink? I have a dark chocolate glossy leather bag with a lighter pink lining and this looks super as you know but that leather is definitely brown. Does the burgundi have more of a red tone to it? That may not suit the pink.



I agree with this Vannie...but if the burgundi leans more to the purple / brown undertones...pink or turquoise would look lovely....


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> From what I have been told the swatches are very time consuming to produce and take quite a bit of work. They do not send a piece of leather with a name on the back. They are beautifully laid out on expensive glossy paper and quite honestly are a work of art. I personally do not know how they are doing this without some kind of nominal charge. I know from experience that you can only get swatches from Balenciaga if you are purchasing a bag or have purchased a bag. I believe this is very generous of Massaccesi to do for their customers.
> 
> I waited quite some time to get my swatches and so did Moonfancy I can promise they are well worth the wait. You will love being able to see the true color of the leather. The colors are more beautiful when you see them vs the pictures on the website or FB page.



I just got my swatches loose in a plastic bag...just leather with the names written on the back...so not all of them come the way you describe...I am fine with the way mine came...

Lovie...I agree...I would totally pay for swatches if I needed to...it is wonderful to be able to check the color out before you order the bag!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Thanks odebdo!  I admit I get nervous with any order that is different from black (lol) but I think this color will be lovely.



Indeed it will be...burgundi is one of my top color choices...the Aphrodite he posted on facebook just made me swoon!


----------



## MissFrosty

I would love a midi version of the Selene in smokey grey.... &#128591;


----------



## MissFrosty

I too find that dark red and burgundy colours ooze class and sophistication so I would go with light grey personally but I get it that you fancy a change. You could always stick with grey this time and then order another bag with a bright lining &#128540;


----------



## VanBod1525

I need to mock up a paper version of the Selene to see how big it is on me. That's what some ladies do but I've never done it. Depending on the size, a midi might work for me but I'm going through a big bag phase so maybe would stick with the standard size. And damn if he hasn't made my indecision even worse by popping up with lead metallic leather. Swoon.


----------



## MissFrosty

VanBod that's a brilliant idea. Now I'm definitely not going to get any work done tomorrow &#128521;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

You all are so wonderful, thank you!!!!!!!!!  Because I have 3 incoming Massaccesi handbags with the beautiful grey lining that I adore, I think I will change it up this time.


Sleeping on it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> This is tough because I haven't really seen a swatch of the leather but I think the turquoise could be a nice contrast.
> 
> How pink is the pink lining - is it ligher pink or a hot pink? I have a dark chocolate glossy leather bag with a lighter pink lining and this looks super as you know but that leather is definitely brown. Does the burgundi have more of a red tone to it? That may not suit the pink.





V, the pink is a light pink.


I have been told the burgundi has some brown/maroon undertones.


Crazy decisions ---------- I literally had BP today at work (Bespoke Panic)  lol........too many decisions is not always a good thing!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I just want to roll myself up in a Massaccesi leather handbag wrap!


Goodness this man knows his leathers and impeccable style design!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I agree with this Vannie...but if the burgundi leans more to the purple / brown undertones...pink or turquoise would look lovely....




Odebs, you are such a delight..........thanks for all your input!  I will keep you posted!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Lovie I am so boring but I really do love the signature grey but as Odebdo says maybe because it is your 3rd Minerva a little change of lining might be good as a bespoke. I think the burgundi would look great with the silver but might also look good with the cappuccino. I cannot remember the undertone on the burgundi but if I am not mistaken it had a little brown undertone to it. Depends on what kind of look you are going for if it is fun one then a pink or turquoise would be great if you are looking for sophisticated then a signature grey, silver or cappuccino would be my choice!!! Heck what I do know telling the queen of good taste what my opinion is!!!!!




djfmn, you hit on a good point, I have my classic Taupe and Black Massaccesi with chic grey lining (well I almost have my Black, she is flying to me) and gold hw so I think that is why I starting thinking on it again.....I think I am feeling a little more jiggy with this one and wanted a little pop with my Burgundi.


Thanks for your insight dear!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

MissFrosty said:


> I too find that dark red and burgundy colours ooze class and sophistication so I would go with light grey personally but I get it that you fancy a change. You could always stick with grey this time and then order another bag with a bright lining &#65533;&#65533;





That was my first instinct MissFrosty   I ordered it because I just love the elegance of that Massaccesi grey and then had a second thought like 12 hours later..............still may go with the chic grey..........but you never know..................sleeping on it!!!!  And also asking for Marco, Valentina, Susanna and Sarah's advice!  They have all those yummy linings and leathers right there with them.  What joy, right???


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe we can talk him into making sleeping bags.
*





LoveHandbags! said:


> I just want to roll myself up in a Massaccesi leather handbag wrap!
> 
> 
> Goodness this man knows his leathers and impeccable style design!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Excited for Minerva to arrive, but already planning for an Athena. Maybe in an elegant dark color!


----------



## Moonstarr

That's such a tough decision! I wanted to do a different lining colour with my Dark Teal, but then I ended up picking the standard lining colour because I actually really liked it.  For me, if I were ordering the Burgundy and wanted to change it up ... maybe the light pink? Or the silver. Is the silver the same as the standard grey lining?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> That's such a tough decision! I wanted to do a different lining colour with my Dark Teal, but then I ended up picking the standard lining colour because I actually really liked it.  For me, if I were ordering the Burgundy and wanted to change it up ... maybe the light pink? Or the silver. Is the silver the same as the standard grey lining?





That was my exact first instinct too, I just LOVE the grey lining so immediately that is what I went with, plus I think it is great with the Burgundi and silver............then later I was like "All the standard leathers are so beautiful I may not be ordering many Bespokes, so maybe I should consider a different lining because I can.............just for fun!"


Silver is part of the 12 Bespoke linings offered and different from the standard chic grey lining, I believe (the grey is deeper and a bit darker) here is the color chart:


Photo credit: Massaccesi Look Book/Catalog  http://issuu.com/massaccesi_handbags


----------



## Elise.J

I just emailed Valentina and ordered a Selene in Lead with ghw, I have been going back and forth between black, purple and red, but when I saw the lead I knew I was right to wait. I have asked Valentina if Marco can make it in deep red too


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> I just emailed Valentina and ordered a Selene in Lead with ghw, I have been going back and forth between black, purple and red, but when I saw the lead I knew I was right to wait. I have asked Valentina if Marco can make it in deep red too






Woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooo Elise! Lead is gorgeous!  I cannot wait to see it!


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> I just emailed Valentina and ordered a Selene in Lead with ghw, I have been going back and forth between black, purple and red, but when I saw the lead I knew I was right to wait. I have asked Valentina if Marco can make it in deep red too



Elise I also want Selene in a deep red. Please let me know what Valentina tells you about Selene in a deep red. I am thinking the Amaranto red with a silver lining and silver hardware for the Selene. I love the lead it will be gorgeous as a Selene. I am thinking a baby Minerva in the bronze or the lead after I get the Selene. I am going to go broke on all these Masseccesi bags!!!! Each time he brings out a new leather or style I start putting away bag money!!!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I need to mock up a paper version of the Selene to see how big it is on me. That's what some ladies do but I've never done it. Depending on the size, a midi might work for me but I'm going through a big bag phase so maybe would stick with the standard size. And damn if he hasn't made my indecision even worse by popping up with lead metallic leather. Swoon.




Vannie I made a paper version of the Zhoe before I purchased her. I am so bad at knowing sizes I decided the only way I would know was to make a paper version. I am so pleased I did and I am going to make a paper version of the Selene as well. Although from what I can tell the Selene looks like it is less structured and I can get away with larger bags if they are less structured if they are structured the bag looks too big on me. 

I decided the Divina was just too big for me as an every day bag as a weekend bag it was perfect but I was looking for an every day bag in purple. I decided after a lot of thought and contemplation that I really wanted something I could use on a daily basis. Massaccesi has a 30 day return policy and I decided to return my Divina and replace it with an all purple Aphrodite. 

The lesson I learned was to make paper versions of the bag I want before I get it. I was fortunate enough to try Lovies Minerva as she was at my house for tea on Saturday. She felt that the Minerva because of the fact it is not that structured I was able to carry without it looking too big on me.  I am waiting to see the size of the baby Minerva when it comes out. There was a photo of it on FB but so far no details or measurements. I am thinking a baby Minerva in either teal or bronze might be a great bag.

Too many choices and I am depleting my bag money at a rapid rate with all these gorgeous Massaccesi bags!!!


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise I also want Selene in a deep red. Please let me know what Valentina tells you about Selene in a deep red. I am thinking the Amaranto red with a silver lining and silver hardware for the Selene. I love the lead it will be gorgeous as a Selene. I am thinking a baby Minerva in the bronze or the lead after I get the Selene. I am going to go broke on all these Masseccesi bags!!!! Each time he brings out a new leather or style I start putting away bag money!!!




djfmn, I'll let you know as soon as I hear from her. I'm thinking of asking Valentina for swatches of the bronze and antique gold as well.


----------



## bonniekir

Pssst..a Little secret..don't tell ..Marco told there are a few other special colour linings..not much though..ask his opinion, he's great in combining colours..I'm getting Orange lining for my Paprika


----------



## Yuki85

I am sooooo happy because I just got some amazing that makes me speechless - the swatches 
	

		
			
		

		
	








I really have to say that Marco and Valentina do their job very very well! It was worth to wait and for the swatches I would pay! Valentina makes me easier to decide which color for my first massaccessi


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Pssst..a Little secret..don't tell ..Marco told there are a few other special colour linings..not much though..ask his opinion, he's great in combining colours..I'm getting Orange lining for my Paprika



When is this Paprika masterpiece going to be delivered? Can't wait!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Oh wow...you got ALL the swatches for ALL the leathers!!!

Does that make it easier or harder?


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonfancy said:


> *Next to teal, I really love the nut brown.  What a great color.  I am now working on Marco to find an emerald green.  A jewel color.  Poor man will be dead if I don't leave him alone.
> *



Moony, I like it too. It is not a meh brown. There is a glow to it, like it has a secret fire burning within. It reminds me a bit of polished acorn shell. Sigh. I want them all.


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise I also want Selene in a deep red. Please let me know what Valentina tells you about Selene in a deep red. I am thinking the Amaranto red with a silver lining and silver hardware for the Selene. I love the lead it will be gorgeous as a Selene. I am thinking a baby Minerva in the bronze or the lead after I get the Selene. I am going to go broke on all these Masseccesi bags!!!! Each time he brings out a new leather or style I start putting away bag money!!!




Hi djfmn 
I have heard from Valentina and she said that we can have a Selene in any of the bespoke colours ! 
So yes you can have a beautiful Amaranto Selene with shw and silver lining.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I cannot WAIT to see this paprika bag!  I have been drooling over it ever since you mentioned it!  I can't even remember how many YEARS I have wanted a paprika bag.  I do hope it's a darkish rust-ish real paprika.  The swatch looked lighter.  But you will be able to tell us, Bon-Bon!!!*






bonniekir said:


> Pssst..a Little secret..don't tell ..Marco told there are a few other special colour linings..not much though..ask his opinion, he's great in combining colours..I'm getting Orange lining for my Paprika


----------



## msd_bags

Yuki85 said:


> I am sooooo happy because I just got some amazing that makes me speechless - the swatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798332
> 
> View attachment 2798333
> 
> View attachment 2798334
> 
> 
> I really have to say that Marco and Valentina do their job very very well! It was worth to wait and for the swatches I would pay! Valentina makes me easier to decide which color for my first massaccessi


Very sweet of you to post too as this will help us too!!  So what is your choice?  I think you're getting an Athena for your first Massaccesi, right?  I ordered one in black and it is still on its way to me.


----------



## lenie

I'm so excited! Valentina said that Marco will be cutting the leather for my order tomorrow morning. I ordered the Selene in Lead with silver hardware and a bespoke Minerva in Amaranto with silver lining and  silver hardware. This is better than Christmas!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Pssst..a Little secret..don't tell ..Marco told there are a few other special colour linings..not much though..ask his opinion, he's great in combining colours..I'm getting Orange lining for my Paprika




Thank you bons.........and YES when is this Paprika masterpiece getting ordered?????  We need to know!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Well dear ones..................after careful thought and reading of your posts...............sleeping on it........and consulting with our talent extraordinaries at Massaccesi...............Turquoise is the lining winner!


p.s.  I had the funniest dream last night..........I got to try on all the clothes that the models wore in the Massaccesi photo shoots.............now not the handbags mind you.........._not sure where the handbags were_..........but I got to try on the clothes and remember looking at one price tag in Euros and thinking in my dream "Whoaaaaaaaa, wayyyyy out of my price bracket."  LOL.........guess I spent all my clothes money on bags in my dreams too, lol.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Moony, I like it too. It is not a meh brown. There is a glow to it,* like it has a secret fire burning within*. It reminds me a bit of polished acorn shell. Sigh. I want them all.




I am in love with that statement.







msd_bags said:


> Very sweet of you to post too as this will help us too!!  So what is your choice?  I think you're getting an Athena for your first Massaccesi, right?  I ordered one in black and it is still on its way to me.




Ahhhhhhhh, just to give you more hope msd_bags and so you know you are not alone, I have had ZERO tracking updates in a week now.....................Ah Ya, thanks USPS.  Big high 5 to ya.  







Yuki85 said:


> I am sooooo happy because I just got some amazing that makes me speechless - the swatches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798332
> 
> View attachment 2798333
> 
> View attachment 2798334
> 
> 
> I really have to say that Marco and Valentina do their job very very well! It was worth to wait and for the swatches I would pay! Valentina makes me easier to decide which color for my first massaccessi




Yuki, I feel dizzy!   Those are just to die for!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Moonstarr

Yuki85 said:


> I am sooooo happy because I just got some amazing that makes me speechless - the swatches
> 
> I really have to say that Marco and Valentina do their job very very well! It was worth to wait and for the swatches I would pay! Valentina makes me easier to decide which color for my first massaccessi



 Oh my gosh ... look at all those swatches!!! I will be spending hours viewing these and dreaming of what bag is next. This is so so helpful ... thanks for posting them all!

BTW ... is that a cat paw on the one photo? 

From these swatches, for the pebbled I'm really liking the Turquoise, Amaranto and Nut Brown. I'm undecided on the plum. I think that's a colour I would need to see in person first. Then on the nappa, I'm liking the Violet, BUT not sure if it's too close to my Bleu Lavande Balenciaga. SO MANY CHOICES!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're a fashionista awake or asleep, Lovie!  And I think the turquoise lining is going to smashing!*




LoveHandbags! said:


> Well dear ones..................after careful thought and reading of your posts...............sleeping on it........and consulting with our talent extraordinaries at Massaccesi...............Turquoise is the lining winner!
> 
> 
> p.s.  I had the funniest dream last night..........I got to try on all the clothes that the models wore in the Massaccesi photo shoots.............now not the handbags mind you.........._not sure where the handbags were_..........but I got to try on the clothes and remember looking at one price tag in Euros and thinking in my dream "Whoaaaaaaaa, wayyyyy out of my price bracket."  LOL.........guess I spent all my clothes money on bags in my dreams too, lol.


----------



## Moonstarr

So excited ... Valentina sent me my tracking number today for my Dark Teal/Black Aphrodite. Can't WAIT.  I figure it will probably be delivered late next week and as luck would have it ... that Friday will also be my Friday off so I'll be able to take lots of photos. And now I saw all those swatches on the other thread and am dreaming of what I could order next, but found out today that one of our cats needs his teeth cleaned and it's estimated to cost about $600 - 1000. Good thing he's cute and adorable and totally worth it, because he's cutting into my bag fund.


----------



## Moonfancy

*EXACTLY!  And with a LITTLE zipper instead of a bigger one.
*




lenie said:


> Zip around with a separate zippered section for coins on the inside.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am in love with that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh, just to give you more hope msd_bags and so you know you are not alone, I have had ZERO tracking updates in a week now.....................Ah Ya, thanks USPS.  Big high 5 to ya.



I was told by the cargo forwarder that they received my bag!! They are sending it to me soon, I hope by next week I'll be touching my Athena!!  Hope you'll get more info on your tracking too!  Btw, shipping on mine was affected by that strike in Italy, so that made shipping time longer too.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *EXACTLY!  And with a LITTLE zipper instead of a bigger one.
> *


And with many card slots and an extra compartment like the Kate Spade Neda wallets.


----------



## Moonfancy

*WONDERFUL NEWS!  For you and for us (because we get to see her too!)  SO glad your bag wasn't lost.  I do think that strike in Italy threw shipping all out of order for a while.  Can't wait to see your new bag!  JOY, JOY, JOY!!*




msd_bags said:


> I was told by the cargo forwarder that they received my bag!! They are sending it to me soon, I hope by next week I'll be touching my Athena!!  Hope you'll get more info on your tracking too!  Btw, shipping on mine was affected by that strike in Italy, so that made shipping time longer too.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *WONDERFUL NEWS!  For you and for us (because we get to see her too!)  SO glad your bag wasn't lost.  I do think that strike in Italy threw shipping all out of order for a while.  Can't wait to see your new bag!  JOY, JOY, JOY!!*


Thanks!! And I read in another thread that you just ordered your first Massaccesi.  This is very exciting!!


----------



## Yuki85

Moonstarr said:


> Oh my gosh ... look at all those swatches!!! I will be spending hours viewing these and dreaming of what bag is next. This is so so helpful ... thanks for posting them all!
> 
> BTW ... is that a cat paw on the one photo?
> 
> From these swatches, for the pebbled I'm really liking the Turquoise, Amaranto and Nut Brown. I'm undecided on the plum. I think that's a colour I would need to see in person first. Then on the nappa, I'm liking the Violet, BUT not sure if it's too close to my Bleu Lavande Balenciaga. SO MANY CHOICES!!!!



Hi Moonstarr, I did not expect that Valentina sent me all the swatches because I just asked for 5 colors!!!! VERY NICE from Valentina!!!  I love the swatches. they look soooooooo good   SO MANY CHOICES THAT IS NOW A PROBLEM FOR ME. I am sooooo confused now 
I am just starring on the swatches and do not know which color!!!

Yes that is a cat paw, my cat (Yuki) was also starring on it yesterday together with me!!!


----------



## Yuki85

Dear Ladies, 

could you please give me some suggestions for my first Massaccesi Bag - Athena!!! Which combi would be perfect for a working bag!!! I am very confused now!!! Because I want to have them all. 

thank you


----------



## Lemon25

Hi all!

First time poster.. Have been reading all the good things about massaccesi bags and would like to purchase. Tried emailing valentina but no reply. 

Can anybody help? Is this the only contact?


----------



## lenie

Lemon25 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 
> 
> First time poster.. Have been reading all the good things about massaccesi bags and would like to purchase. Tried emailing valentina but no reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anybody help? Is this the only contact?




Don't worry, she will reply. She has been inundated with emails since the launch of Selene and the three new colors. If you are going to order one of the other bags(not Selene), you can order directly from the website.


----------



## djfmn

Lemon25 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First time poster.. Have been reading all the good things about massaccesi bags and would like to purchase. Tried emailing valentina but no reply.
> 
> Can anybody help? Is this the only contact?



Hi Lemon25 when did you email her. I have had pretty good luck. PM me your email address I am in contact with her and will ask her about your email.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Hi Lemon25 when did you email her. I have had pretty good luck. PM me your email address I am in contact with her and will ask her about your email.



Lenie is right I have heard since the introduction of the Selene and the 3 new leathers they have been getting lots of emails. She will respond they are pretty good about getting back I bet the delay is because of the new intro.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I'm so excited! Valentina said that Marco will be cutting the leather for my order tomorrow morning. I ordered the Selene in Lead with silver hardware and a bespoke Minerva in Amaranto with silver lining and  silver hardware. This is better than Christmas!



Lenie those bags sound amazing. I love the Amaranto leather. I think I am going opposite to you a Selene in Amaranto and a baby Minerva when it comes out in Lead or maybe bronze.  We will be bag twins kind of.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe you should write to Valentina again, Lemon.  Marco said she'd been swimming in emails since Selene came out, and now everyone is asking about the little pouch/wristlet pictures on his FB page.  He also said she was going to continue answering emails from her home!
*




Lemon25 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> First time poster.. Have been reading all the good things about massaccesi bags and would like to purchase. Tried emailing valentina but no reply.
> 
> Can anybody help? Is this the only contact?


----------



## Lemon25

Thank you everyone for your replies! I have just received an email from her. 

Now I don't know if I should wait until there is more pictures and information on the new bags before deciding! 

Decisions decisions!


----------



## djfmn

Lemon25 said:


> Thank you everyone for your replies! I have just received an email from her.
> 
> Now I don't know if I should wait until there is more pictures and information on the new bags before deciding!
> 
> Decisions decisions!



Which new bags are you interested in seeing more pictures of? 

I love the Selene I am thinking of getting one in red Amaranto.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie those bags sound amazing. I love the Amaranto leather. I think I am going opposite to you a Selene in Amaranto and a baby Minerva when it comes out in Lead or maybe bronze.  We will be bag twins kind of.




I think Amaranto and Lead will look great in any style! I can't wait to see your bags, too! Thisisso so much better than Christmas!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I guess she means the bespoke colors for the pebbled leather bags (Minerva and Divina.)  Not the Nappa.  Marco said the Nappa will not work for a tote.  The new Selena has an awesome range of color options.  You could buy 5 Selenas in 5 colors, and they would all look very different!  Y'gotta love that in a pocketbook!*





Elise.J said:


> Hi djfmn
> I have heard from Valentina and she said that we can have a Selene in any of the bespoke colours !
> So yes you can have a beautiful Amaranto Selene with shw and silver lining.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *You're a fashionista awake or asleep, Lovie!  And I think the turquoise lining is going to smashing!*




Oh heavens, you are beyond kind!  Thank you!  Now that the decision has been made, I am very excited I changed my mind.  Sometimes *BP* is a good thing. _* (Bespoke Panic)*_


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, Lovely Lovie, we all know what BP is.  There is only one cure that truly works (well, temporarily).  And that is to buy yet another Bespoke.  Might as well start trying to decide now, Lovie.*




LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh heavens, you are beyond kind!  Thank you!  Now that the decision has been made, I am very excited I changed my mind.  Sometimes *BP* is a good thing. _* (Bespoke Panic)*_


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Yes, Lovely Lovie, we all know what BP is.  There is only one cure that truly works (well, temporarily).  And that is to buy yet another Bespoke.  Might as well start trying to decide now, Lovie.*



Lolololololololol

That works for me, Lil Miss MoonieEnabler!


----------



## Yuki85

I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware


----------



## msd_bags

Yuki85 said:


> I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware




What a lovely choice!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yuki85 said:


> I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware


Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Moonstarr

Yuki85 said:


> I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware



How exciting! I can't wait to see your photos. The Dark Navy with silver hardware will be stunning!


----------



## Yuki85

thank you for your lovely comments, yes I can't wait to see it too. I have been discussing this with my boyfriend since Tuesday when I got the swatches. When I saw the swatches i knew already that it will be hard to decide . And he said: What will I do if I have do bespoke a birkin if I cannot even decide with a Massaccesi :shame:

But finally I made it because he did the pre-decision: he selected two colors: one is plum and the other one is dark navy and I should do the final decision. 

I was very very hard and I am telling you: I could not work yesterday as I was thinking the whole time which color  and then today in the morning I said to myself that I have to decide as I cannot wait anymore!! 

Tja that was my story


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware



Yuki85 that sounds absolutely gorgeous. The combination of dark navy with silver HW is a great choice. Your Athena will be beautiful can't wait to see it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*We haven't even seen the little accessory bags in full, but I am already pining away for the one with the zipper top!  I don't even care what it's for -- I want it!
*


----------



## LuvAllBags

Love the sound of that color combo. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Moonfancy

*They all seem to be metallics, but Marco says they are mellow and subdued.  He said he went on instinct with these colors and found the tannery to make them.  Which one do you love best?  Africa Lead, Bronze, or Ancient Gold?

I have a bronze Selene in the making, but I'm thinking of going with the Ancient God for any accessories.  If I don't change my mind 238 times!*


----------



## lenie

I love the Lead and Bronze colors. I just bought the Selene in Lead, but my next bag will be in Bronze.


----------



## djfmn

I love the lead and the bronze. I have a bag that looks similar to the lead so I am thinking the bronze in a midi Minerva. I am waiting to see what the reviews are of the bronze and the lead before I make a final decision. 

I am going to get a Selene in Amaranto then will decide on the bronze or lead for the Minerva so I have some time. 

My problem is I want in each of the leathers.


----------



## Moonstarr

At first I thought lead, but then that bronze is really speaking to me. I can't do any more bags for a bit now (well, at least I shouldn't  ), so I'm really excited to see everyone else's reveals.


----------



## VanBod1525

I like Lead but I have a very similar colour (anthracite) so I may pass on that unless the reviews are stunning. I like the bronze too. I may request a swatch to see how versatile it is.


----------



## VanBod1525

Bumping this thread as someone was asking for mod shots of this style


----------



## Elise.J

I love all of them  
I have oreded a Lead Selene (along with a Amaranto Selene) but i have spoken to Valentina and she is sending me swatches of Antique Gold and Bronze with my bags to help choose between the other two.
I think four Selene's might be too many even for me !!! So i may follow Moonfancy's idea and go with some metallic accessories


----------



## Moonstarr

I am starting to obsess more and more over the Bronze. I keep looking at the photos! If I see the Mini Minerva and it feels right for me ... I don't know how long I can hold off ...


----------



## msd_bags

I hope to get mine next week! I hope to post some mod shots then.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Minnie in bronze would be adorable!  You'd use that bag half to death, Moonie!  
*



Moonstarr said:


> I am starting to obsess more and more over the Bronze. I keep looking at the photos! If I see the Mini Minerva and it feels right for me ... I don't know how long I can hold off ...


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *Minnie in bronze would be adorable!  You'd use that bag half to death, Moonie!
> *



I think so too! Depending on the strap drop on the smaller version, I would maybe make the drop a little shorter so I could comfortably hand carry it. I LOVE that we can bespoke and make a bag our own.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm quoting my own self here because I just noticed I wrote Ancient GOD instead of GOLD.  Y'all can get plain old MASSACCESI gold if you want to, but the gold leather I choose is apparently being sent directly from heaven by God Himself.
*







Moonfancy said:


> *They all seem to be metallics, but Marco says they are mellow and subdued.  He said he went on instinct with these colors and found the tannery to make them.  Which one do you love best?  Africa Lead, Bronze, or Ancient Gold?
> 
> I have a bronze Selene in the making, but I'm thinking of going with the Ancient God for any accessories.  If I don't change my mind 238 times!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Seems like more and more Massaccesi Girls are ordering silver hardware on their bags!  I am a goldie lover, but I can't wait to see some close-up pictures of these silver-adorned bags!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*You need to see more swatches and linings, Odebdo!  Write to Valentina!*




Odebdo said:


> I just got my swatches loose in a plastic bag...just leather with the names written on the back...so not all of them come the way you describe...I am fine with the way mine came...
> 
> Lovie...I agree...I would totally pay for swatches if I needed to...it is wonderful to be able to check the color out before you order the bag!


----------



## Moonstarr

I was tempted to order silver with my Dark Teal, but the light gold was just so nice! And if I order something in the Bronze, I'll go again with the light gold. I'm sure they'll be some silver in my future though!


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *I'm quoting my own self here because I just noticed I wrote Ancient GOD instead of GOLD.  Y'all can get plain old MASSACCESI gold if you want to, but the gold leather I choose is apparently being sent directly from heaven by God Himself.
> *



I had noticed that! :giggles: I'm sure it will be very heavenly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the bronze - very versatile.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Silver hardware is usually my preference...my next bag will have silver.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Seems like more and more Massaccesi Girls are ordering silver hardware on their bags!  I am a goldie lover, but I can't wait to see some close-up pictures of these silver-adorned bags!*




Hi Moonbeam, I used to be only a silver or gunmetal girl, but I fell head over heels in love with gold after I bought my first Chanel, so now with another high-end gold available to me like Massaccesi's light gold, I selected it (even though silver was available) for my second Minerva.  


There are certain leathers I love with each hardware.  And to me, when both hardwares truly compliment with one leather (like say Black for example) each hardware can give a different feel on the bag.  Gold to me is so classic, so elegant, so timeless with black.  Silver gives more of an edge, she is a sassy, a little_ 'don't mess with me today, I'm on a mission'_ handbag.  So in that situation I chose the hardware based on when/where I am going to be wearing the bag.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Let's get these babies all in one place!


I will try to gather all the existing from our numerous threads - - - any new, please add your style name and strike a pose!


Minerva:

































Athena:


----------



## LoveHandbags!




----------



## LoveHandbags!

Divina:








Minerva:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Minerva:


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *Seems like more and more Massaccesi Girls are ordering silver hardware on their bags!  I am a goldie lover, but I can't wait to see some close-up pictures of these silver-adorned bags!*



Moonie
I have always loved the silver hardware much more than the gold. Having said that I really love the soft gold hardware that Massaccesi is using. It is a much better quality than some of the gold that I had on other bags that I have. I was a little worried about gold with the grey Aphrodite I felt that silver would be better but because the gold is a soft gold and the quality is good I really like it. 

I thought about gold for the red Amaranto Selene I am about to order but I felt it might look too Christmassy. I wanted that edgy look that Lovie mentioned when she posted about why she chooses silver or gold. I think my Selene is the sassy, edgy bag look so silver was the right choice for that.

The orange Zhoe I went with gold hardware. The purple Aphrodite I went with silver the reason for that is our football team in Minnesota is the Vikings and there colors are purple and gold and I would not like having a bag that looked like the colors of the football team!!!! Hence the silver.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I am starting to obsess more and more over the Bronze. I keep looking at the photos! If I see the Mini Minerva and it feels right for me ... I don't know how long I can hold off ...



Moonstarr you and I will be handbag twins for sure. I am looking to see how much longer I can hold off. I am thinking mini Minerva in bronze waiting to see the size and will have to save a little and then order either bronze or lead.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Yuki85 said:


> I finally decided (it was really hard) to order my first Athena in Dark Navy peddled leather with silver hardware


Yuki85, I cannot wait to see this one!  First, I am thrilled that you were able to order a pebbled leather on the Athena, I think it will be stunning.


The Dark Navy is going to be so great with so many wardrobe items.  What a classic handbag you have in the making!  Really looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Maybe we can talk him into making sleeping bags.
> *





LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL, ahhhhhh, thanks Moonfanciful, that made me laugh out loud!




Moonstarr said:


> So excited ... Valentina sent me my tracking number today for my Dark Teal/Black Aphrodite. Can't WAIT.  I figure it will probably be delivered late next week and as luck would have it ... that Friday will also be my Friday off so I'll be able to take lots of photos. And now I saw all those swatches on the other thread and am dreaming of what I could order next, but found out today that one of our cats needs his teeth cleaned and it's estimated to cost about $600 - 1000. Good thing he's cute and adorable and totally worth it, because he's cutting into my bag fund.




This one is going to be beautiful Moonstarr!  So happy you got your tracking!  You are a good kitty momma getting those teeth cleaned.


----------



## Yuki85

LoveHandbags! said:


> Yuki85, I cannot wait to see this one!  First, I am thrilled that you were able to order a pebbled leather on the Athena, I think it will be stunning



Marco said that it is very difficult to make the Athena with peddled leather but he said if it would make me happy he will do it for me. 

Valentina told me that he will make it for me 

I am really speechless because their custom service is amazing and they always make me speechless with their work:greengrin:


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> Marco said that it is very difficult to make the Athena with peddled leather but he said if it would make me happy he will do it for me.
> 
> Valentina told me that he will make it for me
> 
> I am really speechless because their custom service is amazing and they always make me speechless with their work:greengrin:



Yuki it really is amazing because I think it is really difficult to make straps in a pebbled leather. I love the custom service from them they really are trying to give their customers exactly what they ask for.


----------



## lenie

Yuki85 said:


> Marco said that it is very difficult to make the Athena with peddled leather but he said if it would make me happy he will do it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentina told me that he will make it for me
> 
> 
> 
> I am really speechless because their custom service is amazing and they always make me speechless with their work:greengrin:




Will the pebbled leather make the Athena less structured? The original leather seems to give the bag a nice structured shape. Pebbled leather is softer and smooshier so the  bag may have a little more of a slouch to it than the pictures. This might be interesting too. Please let us know when it comes and how the shape holds up when you have your things in it.


----------



## Yuki85

properly the pebbled leather would make the Athena less structured, but  I have also so many bags with nappled leather and I wanna try something new. 
I am already very excited about the result.


----------



## sandysandiego

I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!  
I am thinking I need this:


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!
> I am thinking I need this:
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10679696_1626739390886613_8787701936935890443_o.jpg



Sandy!!!!  It is good to see you!!  There is a bit of Massaccesi madness going on!  And Marco is doing a fine job keeping our attention...new styles, new leathers, sneak peaks!


----------



## finzup

i want a pineapple midi minerva and a lead selene !


----------



## djfmn

finzup said:


> i want a pineapple midi minerva and a lead selene !



Finzup that pineapple midi Minerva is amazing I love the color and the style. I saw the photo of the lead Selene on the Massaccesi FB it is just gorgeous. I love the look of the lead leather. I have a question do you think it is more silver than the anthracite leather that BE used? I have an Anthracite LTM and thought that I would go with the bronze in a midi Minerva but having seen the photo I think the Selene in lead is much more silver and I am loving it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, WOW!!  Sandy!!  It's like old times!  How are you doing?  Thanks to Marco, it seems like the Old Gang is getting back together again!*





sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!
> I am thinking I need this:
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10679696_1626739390886613_8787701936935890443_o.jpg


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!
> I am thinking I need this:
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10679696_1626739390886613_8787701936935890443_o.jpg



Sandy so pleased to see you back here. You are right it is amazing quality and the leathers are incredible. 

I think it is such a fabulous bag you will love it!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I ordered the Bonze Selene!  Gold hardware.  No clue what lining to get, so Marco gets to pick and will surprise me!  What orders have y'all put in?*
:okay::okay:


----------



## allysar

I do think the lead looks a bit lighter than the BE anthracite.  I'm really in love!


----------



## msd_bags

Look who was waiting for me when I got home from work!! My black Athena!! It's not as big as I thought it was. Great size!




I will post more pics in daytime, it's night time where I am.

Unfortunately, I ordered an optional strap for it but the strap is not in the package, but there is the metal loop in the bag meaning to say Marco noted my order. I will write Valentina about it.


----------



## msd_bags

Another photo, tho still dark.


----------



## Juliemvis

Does this have a strap so I can wear cross body


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Does this have a strap so I can wear cross body


This does not originally come with a long strap, but you can ask Massaccesi to put one on for a little fee.  I did, and you can see the 2 inner sides have the metal hoops.  Unfortunately, I did not find the strap in the package so I will have to write them about it.  But, just thinking, this might be too bulky for crossbody wear.


----------



## Juliemvis

Thank you I sometimes prefer to have the option to carry a bag on my shoulder , I'm going to have another look at the colours now


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> About how much does the Athena weigh?


I measured it empty using a luggage scale and I got 2 lbs.


----------



## Yuki85

msd_bags said:


> Another photo, tho still dark.
> 
> View attachment 2803434



Soooo amazing. I hope it will get my soon


----------



## sandysandiego

This is one gorgeous bag and it suits you perfectly!  
Thank you for the photos!  



Julija said:


> I decided to start a new thread for Massaccesi Athena bag because I hope we have more Athenas coming
> It's a beautiful bag and I can't stop wearing mine. I've been using it almost every single day since I got it (rain or shine) and it doesn't have a single scratch!
> I promised a long time ago to take some mod shots, so here they are (so sorry for the dalay, was very busy).
> For new-comers to Massaccesi will post some pics of a bag itself.
> About the mod shots: I'm in All Saints leather jacket and as you can see I can't get a bag on the jacket comfortably. When I'm in plain jumper, I can get a bag on the shoulder but I think it still looks bulky and feel too boxy as well. As I said before I don't think Athena is a shoulder appropriate bag but amazing a hand held / crook of the arm bag.
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


----------



## bblonde

On Massaccessi FB: 2 new bags!


----------



## golfinggirl

Just received my Marco Masseccesi Zhoe handbag that I won in his Facebook contest. Love the bag, taupe with silver hardware. Perfect size for a cross body.Beautiful craftsmanship! Thanks Marco.


----------



## Elise.J

bblonde said:


> On Massaccessi FB: 2 new bags!



Aren't they gorgeous


----------



## msd_bags

My Black Athena. Got it yesterday after work and today I'm using it!


----------



## golfinggirl

msd_bags said:


> My Black Athena. Got it yesterday after work and today I'm using it!


That is a beautiful bag. It looks very professional yet chic.


----------



## msd_bags

golfinggirl said:


> That is a beautiful bag. It looks very professional yet chic.


Perfect description!  Thanks!  And congrats on winning your Zhoe, it is really very pretty too and I hope to get one maybe next year, plus maybe a Minerva or a Minnie.


----------



## msd_bags

Yuki85 said:


> Soooo amazing. I hope it will get my soon


Please post when you get yours.  I think you got one in pebbled leather?  I'm interested in that leather too!


----------



## msd_bags

And let me post my mod shots here too.  I posted more in the other mod shot thread.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi Moondance!


My Pebbled Taupe Minerva at home is anxiously awaiting the arrival of our ordered:


Pebbled Black Minerva


Dark Teal Pebbled Selene


and


Pebbled Burgundi Minerva


We are 'at the ready' to order either 2 Minnie Minervas or 1 Minnie and 1 more Selene.....but must make self wait until the above arrive.  Swatches of Africa Lead and Bronze will be inside and along with seeing how Selene feels, that will decide a lot for us!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

golfinggirl said:


> Just received my Marco Masseccesi Zhoe handbag that I won in his Facebook contest. Love the bag, taupe with silver hardware. Perfect size for a cross body.Beautiful craftsmanship! Thanks Marco.




Oh yayyy golfinggirl, I am so happy you found us!  What a fabulous handbag!  She looks incredible crossbody, I love it!  You look great!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you so much for posting, she is our first Zhoe on the mod shots thread!  Wooooooooo hoooooooo!




msd_bags said:


> My Black Athena. Got it yesterday after work and today I'm using it!




Good GRACIOUS msd_bags...................you look gorgeous!  This sure was worth the wait!  What a truly classic and elegant handbag.  I sincerely love it, you look beautiful and so very lovely.  I am so sorry your strap was with the bag.  That is too bad.  Thank heavens you still get to enjoy her while the strap is shipped.  Looking forward to MORE pictures when the strap arrives!  I love Athena!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Elise.J said:


> I have finally taken pictures of my Zhoe and what fits in her
> She carries two iPhone 5s( mine and DH's) two wallets ( mine is a double zip Gucci Soho and DH has a standard bifold) and my makeup palette, mascara, eye liner and lipstick. My daughters iPhone 6 with an otterbox cover fits perfectly in the inertior zip pocket, it does fit in the phone pocket as well but I just liked it better in the zipped one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2789421
> View attachment 2789435





Hi Elisey dear!  I had to come back to look at your Zhoe, I still want one so much!  After I get these pebbled leathers into the fold, I would love a Nappa Zhoe, it is so elegant. 


I just adore this picture of yours, the scarves and how pretty it is.......


Are you still loving it?  I think this leather is going to take on a beautiful patina as it ages!  Yum!


----------



## Elise.J

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Elisey dear!  I had to come back to look at your Zhoe, I still want one so much!  After I get these pebbled leathers into the fold, I would love a Nappa Zhoe, it is so elegant.
> 
> 
> I just adore this picture of yours, the scarves and how pretty it is.......
> 
> 
> Are you still loving it?  I think this leather is going to take on a beautiful patina as it ages!  Yum!



I'm loving it  I find I'm using it most days chuck my phone and wallet to nip to the shops or to drop the kids to school. I think your right about the leather too it was beautiful when she got here but she just keeps getting better.


----------



## Moonstarr

msd_bags said:


> My Black Athena. Got it yesterday after work and today I'm using it!



Beautiful! It is a very elegant, classic bag. It's really a great size and looks great in the black.


----------



## Moonstarr

I haven't ordered yet, BUT I am really close to ordering the Bronze Minnie Minerva. I just want to measure it out better in paper and make sure it will work for me. Since I want to do the standard and not bespoke (to save some $), I want to make sure it's right as is. I am expecting my Dark Teal Aphrodite to arrive by the end of this week and I should have a couple swatches in there I wanted to see as well. So maybe this weekend I'll be able to make a firm decision.


----------



## Elise.J

I have a taupe Zhoe already &#128522;
I have ordered a Lead Selene and an Amaranto Selene 
 I'm going to order a Phoebe and a Flora as soon as I narrow down colours. 
And I'm thinking of getting a few Flora's for my girls for Christmas 

It's a good thing I have a very understanding husband &#128541;


----------



## msd_bags

I received my black Athena yesterday. 

For my next Massaccesi, I am looking at the Minerva or the Minnie and then the Zhoe.  But with the number of bags I got this year (and last year), my purchase will have to be delayed to next year.


----------



## Julija

Elise.J said:


> I have a taupe Zhoe already &#128522;
> I have ordered a Lead Selene and an Amaranto Selene
> I'm going to order a Phoebe and a Flora as soon as I narrow down colours.
> And I'm thinking of getting a few Flora's for my girls for Christmas
> 
> It's a good thing I have a very understanding husband &#128541;



I've been away from bags because i was busy with work. now i'm trying to catch up on all the new stuff Marco has come up with. i totally love everything.
but what is a Flora and a Phoebe? please enlight me


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> I received my black Athena yesterday.
> 
> For my next Massaccesi, I am looking at the Minerva or the Minnie and then the Zhoe.  But with the number of bags I got this year (and last year), my purchase will have to be delayed to next year.



Ohhh amazing news, now we are twins. how do you like it? is shoulder strap useful? post pics


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Good GRACIOUS msd_bags...................you look gorgeous!  This sure was worth the wait!  What a truly classic and elegant handbag.  I sincerely love it, you look beautiful and so very lovely.  I am so sorry your strap was with the bag.  That is too bad.  Thank heavens you still get to enjoy her while the strap is shipped.  Looking forward to MORE pictures when the strap arrives!  I love Athena!


Thanks Lovie! I am so happy with my Athena.  Considering the amount of stuff I put inside my bags, I'm not sure how a long strap would work, it might just snap.  But still I want to try, so I hope I can still get it. 



Moonstarr said:


> Beautiful! It is a very elegant, classic bag. It's really a great size and looks great in the black.


Yes I think it is a great size and a classic too. Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

So I put all these pouches inside my bag and they contain - cosmetics, meds for emergency,  cellphones.  I have been trying to limit what I bring but I've not been very successful.  All these fit inside my Athena.


----------



## Elise.J

Julija said:


> I've been away from bags because i was busy with work. now i'm trying to catch up on all the new stuff Marco has come up with. i totally love everything.
> but what is a Flora and a Phoebe? please enlight me



Marco has just put them on Facebook this morning they are small bags (pochettes) 
I don't have sizes yet but I still want them all


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> Ohhh amazing news, now we are twins. how do you like it? is shoulder strap useful? post pics


Yes, we're bag twins!!  I was so happy to see mod shots of yours.

It's my first time to use it today, but no strap yet as I couldn't find the strap I ordered in the package, I am sorting it our with Valentina still.  Athena is very elegant IMO.  But do you find that it leans a bit forward?  I'm not sure if it is the design or it's just my bag.


----------



## Elise.J

msd_bags said:


> So I put all these pouches inside my bag and they contain - cosmetics, meds for emergency,  cellphones.  I have been trying to limit what I bring but I've not been very successful.  All these fit inside my Athena.




She looks beautiful &#128522; it's amazing how much we manage to put in these wonderful handbags.


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> Yes, we're bag twins!!  I was so happy to see mod shots of yours.
> 
> It's my first time to use it today, but no strap yet as I couldn't find the strap I ordered in the package, I am sorting it our with Valentina still.  Athena is very elegant IMO.  But do you find that it leans a bit forward?  I'm not sure if it is the design or it's just my bag.



Athena does lean a little bit forward, i think it is the design because the front pocket is so big. but mine doesn't tip over so it does not bother me. still love my athena to pieces. it is very elegant indeed.
i so waited to learn about your strap as i really want more athenas in my life please keep us posted about the issue. but are the hooks there to attach the shoulder strap?


----------



## Julija

Elise.J said:


> Marco has just put them on Facebook this morning they are small bags (pochettes)
> I don't have sizes yet but I still want them all



Drool... i need them now!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> Athena does lean a little bit forward, i think it is the design because the front pocket is so big. but mine doesn't tip over so it does not bother me. still love my athena to pieces. it is very elegant indeed.
> i so waited to learn about your strap as i really want more athenas in my life please keep us posted about the issue. but are the hooks there to attach the shoulder strap?



More Athenas would be great!  There are so many lively colors.  

I'm attaching this photo to show you that there are indeed 2 metal hoops attached to the inside top part of my bag for the long strap.  But I'm thinking, with all the stuff I put in my bag, can the long strap bear the weight of the whole bag?  Well, I hope so.  The bag is 2 lbs when empty.


----------



## msd_bags

Here is the photo.


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> Here is the photo.



wow, what a beauty! Congrats and hope you get your strap soon!


----------



## Julija

Returning to the thread topic:
I have Blue Reef Athena (ans I LOVE LOVE LOVE her)
planing to get in near future:
- one more Athena
- Aphrodite or Minnie (can't make up my mind)
- Phoebe or Flora or both


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Returning to the thread topic:
> I have Blue Reef Athena (ans I LOVE LOVE LOVE her)
> planing to get in near future:
> - one more Athena
> - Aphrodite or Minnie (can't make up my mind)
> - Phoebe or Flora or both




*Julija!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Thanks heavens you're back!!!  I no likey when work keeps us away (lol) but work keeps us in bags, so I suppose it all evens out.  You are still missed though!


I can't make up my mind between a Minnie and another Selene, but I will let you all know what I think when my first Selene arrives!


----------



## sandysandiego

Hi there!  Yes, this is exciting!  It is so great to see you all again!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, WOW!!  Sandy!!  It's like old times!  How are you doing?  Thanks to Marco, it seems like the Old Gang is getting back together again!*


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Julija!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Thanks heavens you're back!!!  I no likey when work keeps us away (lol) but work keeps us in bags, so I suppose it all evens out.  You are still missed though!
> 
> 
> I can't make up my mind between a Minnie and another Selene, but I will let you all know what I think when my first Selene arrives!



Lovie dear!!! I missed you too and of course, everyone on Massaccesi threads.
I've been a busy bee lately and I totally couldn't stand that the work kept me away from everyone and gorgeous bags
But now I'm back and just been reading about all the beautiful additions and all the gorgeous purchases. 
And your collection sounds so amazing!! How's miss Taupe doing?
Can't wait to see your Selene!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Here is the photo.



MSD your Athena is so elegant and sophisticated as well as feminine. I love it.


----------



## Moonstarr

msd_bags said:


> So I put all these pouches inside my bag and they contain - cosmetics, meds for emergency,  cellphones.  I have been trying to limit what I bring but I've not been very successful.  All these fit inside my Athena.



WOW ... she can hold a lot and yet the bag doesn't look too large! I just love how classic this bag is. It's something that will stand the test of time.


----------



## Elise.J

Does anyone know the measurements and prices on the Phoebe and Flora


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> MSD your Athena is so elegant and sophisticated as well as feminine. I love it.


Thanks! I'm in love with it too.  Even if I'm wearing dark colors today, I didn't want to change bags so it's my 2nd straight day to use it.


----------



## msd_bags

Elise.J said:


> She looks beautiful &#128522; it's amazing how much we manage to put in these wonderful handbags.





Moonstarr said:


> WOW ... she can hold a lot and yet the bag doesn't look too large! I just love how classic this bag is. It's something that will stand the test of time.



It's a good size really! Thanks! It's a classic piece indeed!


----------



## allysar

I can't wait to hear the details on these diminutive beauties.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Here is the photo.




Is it a very structured bag easy to get things in and out


----------



## MissFrosty

I'm waiting for my turquoise Minnie to arrive - I think it was dispatched today &#128525;


----------



## MissFrosty

sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!
> I am thinking I need this:
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10679696_1626739390886613_8787701936935890443_o.jpg




That's my Minnie - it's pebbled turquoise with a grey lining and silver hardware. I can't wait until next week as it should arrive by Wednesday &#128525;


----------



## gail13

Elise.J said:


> Does anyone know the measurements and prices on the Phoebe and Flora




Marco just posted these on FB!


----------



## Yuki85

msd, sure I will post it when I get it


----------



## VanBod1525

sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited about this new designer!  And the return of the amazing Italian handbag quality we remember from the BE days!
> I am thinking I need this:
> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10679696_1626739390886613_8787701936935890443_o.jpg



Sandysandiego!! Yes, isn't it super to have such luscious leather at our fingertips? Good to see you here!


----------



## VanBod1525

finzup said:


> i want a pineapple midi minerva and a lead selene !



Me too!

I've always wanted a yellow bag but never got one. Then I dipped my toe into orange and now I think I need to bite the bullet and go YELLOW!! 

Of course, he posted the Lead Selene and fell in love with that too. So I've gone from debating which colour combo to go for on the Aphrodite to wanting a Selene and now a midi Minerva.


----------



## VanBod1525

Msd, this bag looks super in the black. You have a really elegant style and colour combination.


----------



## sandysandiego

You lucky girl! 

I am debating between that leather and Blue Reef.  WE may be twins!



MissFrosty said:


> That's my Minnie - it's pebbled turquoise with a grey lining and silver hardware. I can't wait until next week as it should arrive by Wednesday &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm a-fixin' to order me an Afreeeeeca Ancient Gold FLORA!!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Great Day Miss Anges, Lovie!  Two Minervas and a Selene coming to you!

WOW!  

When you mop your puddled and pleasured self off the ground long enough, don't forget to show us!  Heaven In A Box!!


*



LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Moondance!
> 
> 
> My Pebbled Taupe Minerva at home is anxiously awaiting the arrival of our ordered:
> 
> 
> Pebbled Black Minerva
> 
> 
> Dark Teal Pebbled Selene
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Pebbled Burgundi Minerva
> 
> 
> We are 'at the ready' to order either 2 Minnie Minervas or 1 Minnie and 1 more Selene.....but must make self wait until the above arrive.  Swatches of Africa Lead and Bronze will be inside and along with seeing how Selene feels, that will decide a lot for us!


----------



## Moonfancy

*MoonieStarry, I have a bronze Selene coming!  I will take all the pictures I know how to take of her bronze-y beauty!*




Moonstarr said:


> I haven't ordered yet, BUT I am really close to ordering the Bronze Minnie Minerva. I just want to measure it out better in paper and make sure it will work for me. Since I want to do the standard and not bespoke (to save some $), I want to make sure it's right as is. I am expecting my Dark Teal Aphrodite to arrive by the end of this week and I should have a couple swatches in there I wanted to see as well. So maybe this weekend I'll be able to make a firm decision.


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's just EXQUISITE, Miss Frosty!  I hope you will take pictures for us!
*



MissFrosty said:


> That's my Minnie - it's pebbled turquoise with a grey lining and silver hardware. I can't wait until next week as it should arrive by Wednesday &#128525;


----------



## MissFrosty

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Moondance!
> 
> 
> My Pebbled Taupe Minerva at home is anxiously awaiting the arrival of our ordered:
> 
> 
> Pebbled Black Minerva
> 
> 
> Dark Teal Pebbled Selene
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Pebbled Burgundi Minerva
> 
> 
> We are 'at the ready' to order either 2 Minnie Minervas or 1 Minnie and 1 more Selene.....but must make self wait until the above arrive.  Swatches of Africa Lead and Bronze will be inside and along with seeing how Selene feels, that will decide a lot for us!




I can't wait to see your Burgundi Minerva....


----------



## MissFrosty

Moonfancy said:


> *I ordered the Bonze Selene!  Gold hardware.  No clue what lining to get, so Marco gets to pick and will surprise me!  What orders have y'all put in?*
> :okay::okay:



Bronze was the colour that wowed me when I saw the swatches. That's going to be a beautiful bag indeed and isn't it fabulous fun to get a surprise from Marco, it totally adds to the excitement that you don't quite know exactly what's coming your way. I hope you will do some pics of this bag.... &#128512;


----------



## Moonfancy

*Y'all, today I got all the Africa swatches!

I don't even know what to say.  They are the prettiest metallics I've ever seen.  And, yet, they aren't that kind of In-Your-Face metallics at all!  

I've seen more queries about the lead than any other.  It's NOT a bright silver.  It's more of a pewter.  It changes colors when kissed by various lights.  Definitely a leather with many moods.  But NOT eye-blinding pure silver.

The bronze is exactly that.  BRONZE.  A true BRONZE.  It is absolutely delectable.  And it's the one I ordered in Selene!  Now I am so far beyond excited that I can hardly type these words.

And what can I say of the Ancient Gold?  Absolutely a Mayan Treasure.  Like old gold finally excavated from a deep and comforting cave.  Finally in the sunshine again, at long last showing its beauty before human eyes once more.

These leathers are almost patchwork patterned, but not really.  They are not plain, but neither are they highly embossed.  And they are thick.  Not stiff thick, but heart-meltingly chewy-some.  And very, very soft.

These colors are so perfect for the holidays that it's almost a sin that they are in existence.

Tomorrow in daytime I will TRY to get good pictures of these splendid leathers.  I'm not an expert with a camera, but I will try my hardest!  And then someone else can post the pictures here because I don't know how to do it!

And Marco is going to post some very up-close pictures of these leathers if we light a fire under him.  I'm going to bother him into insanity until he gets the pictures up.  But y'all really need to see these breathtaking colors yourself.  Order some swatches.  You will not be sorry! *


----------



## MissFrosty

sandysandiego said:


> You lucky girl!
> 
> I am debating between that leather and Blue Reef.  WE may be twins!



The blue reef is gorgeous too but it's nappa isn't it?? I saw some pics of Athena on here and if I was a structured bag girl I'd snap one up in a heartbeat.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Me too!
> 
> I've always wanted a yellow bag but never got one. Then I dipped my toe into orange and now I think I need to bite the bullet and go YELLOW!!
> 
> Of course, he posted the Lead Selene and fell in love with that too. So I've gone from debating which colour combo to go for on the Aphrodite to wanting a Selene and now a midi Minerva.



Vannie I am pleased I am not the only one changing my mind every other day. I went from wanting a midi Minerva in Bronze to a Selene in lead but I do know that I am definitely getting a Selene in Amaranto. My daughter wants a purple with grey handles Aphrodite for her birthday so I said I would get that for her. 

On my list of bags is definitely Selene in Amaranto and I thought a midi Minerva in bronze but now I am debating a Selene in lead. I can't purchase all 3 without getting rid of some bags.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Loving (BIG huge LOVE!) the Small Leather Massaccesi Goods!  Sweetest of the sweet Phoebe and Flora!


----------



## MissFrosty

Moonfancy said:


> *It's just EXQUISITE, Miss Frosty!  I hope you will take pictures for us!
> *



Thank you. Pics will definitely be forthcoming - I was a latecomer to BE but the mod shots helped me tremendously in choosing bags so I should return the compliment. And hopefully help Marco and his team sell lots and lots of Minnie's &#128540;


----------



## Odebdo

Swatches...so glad you got them so quickly!! I almost ordered a Flora in each of the Africa leathers to check out lol! Swatches are way smarter!


----------



## gail13

Hi Ladies,

I've become intrigued with the Masseccesi line thanks to all of you.  Is the leather comparable to other bags out there I may have seen?  The leather looks beautiful and the price is beyond reasonable.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Imagine growing up in Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.  You would have chocolate on The Brain forever!

Now see in your mind a little boy playing in his daddy's leather workshop.  So little, he could not help make the bags his father made.  But the smell of that leather, the sight of it, the way it sounded when cut and sewn, the way it felt when he gathered up scraps from his father's workshop ...  Hell, he probably even chewed and tasted a piece!

Marco Massaccesi is a man who TRULY grew up with leather in his blood.  He doesn't remember not knowing about leather.

And there is not a SINGLE leather artisan in the WORLD that offers the same service he does.  No one, gail.  He is unique.  And we are able to enjoy his expertise right now, at such a fabulous bargain.  I have no doubt at all that these early designs of his will one day be collectors' items!

Is the leather beautiful?  Gail, order swatch charts from valentina@marcomassaccesi.it  Ask for the Africa colors too.  Then you can see with your own heart how special these leathers really are. *





gail13 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I've become intrigued with the Masseccesi line thanks to all of you.  Is the leather comparable to other bags out there I may have seen?  The leather looks beautiful and the price is beyond reasonable.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Phoebe and Flora.  They are really sweet bags, aren't they?    I'd use Phoebe as a clutch and Flora for various little things I ordinarily keep in the pockets of my bags.  Well, actually I'd use Flora for a clutch too.  So versatile!   *


----------



## lenie

Waiting for my bespoke Minerva in Amaranto with silver lining and silver hardware and the Selene in Lead. I want the bronze, but not sure which style yet.


----------



## gail13

Moonfancy said:


> *Imagine growing up in Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory.  You would have chocolate on The Brain forever!
> 
> Now see in your mind a little boy playing in his daddy's leather workshop.  So little, he could not help make the bags his father made.  But the smell of that leather, the sight of it, the way it sounded when cut and sewn, the way it felt when he gathered up scraps from his father's workshop ...  Hell, he probably even chewed and tasted a piece!
> 
> Marco Massaccesi is a man who TRULY grew up with leather in his blood.  He doesn't remember not knowing about leather.
> 
> And there is not a SINGLE leather artisan in the WORLD that offers the same service he does.  No one, gail.  He is unique.  And we are able to enjoy his expertise right now, at such a fabulous bargain.  I have no doubt at all that these early designs of his will one day be collectors' items!
> 
> Is the leather beautiful?  Gail, order swatch charts from valentina@marcomassaccesi.it  Ask for the Africa colors too.  Then you can see with your own heart how special these leathers really are. *



It sounds really amazing-understated and beautiful.  I can't wait to see what else they come up with.  Their FB page is growing by leaps and bounds.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moonfancy said:


> *I want a pouch that will hold all my basic necessities.  If I had that pouch it would be SO SIMPLE to change purses.  All I'd have to do is move the pouch from one bag to another.  I hate changing pocketbooks because it takes so much time.  I really want a good pouch that would make changing bags easier!
> *


Pouches are the best way tokeep track of things...I can't be without mine. The pouch system has saved me for changing purses!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Pouches are the best way tokeep track of things...I can't be without mine. The pouch system has saved me for changing purses!



I am definitely getting one of the pouches to move things from bag to bag. I have wanted one for ages so that it makes life easy to move things from bag to bag.


----------



## allysar

These little bags are so beautiful.  They aren't just useful they are gorgeous! I will definitely be ordering one.... Or two! The ability to pop a few things in there and not carry my whole bag for quick trips is so appealing


----------



## allysar

Have we seen a full-sized bag in Bronze yet? I really am trying hard to decide what leather to choose for Selene but want to see it on a bag not just a swatch.


----------



## allysar

Okay Moonlovely.  I'm trying to be patient.  I cannot wait to see your swatches. I'm in such a tizzy trying to decide what color to get my Selene in. And there will be little pouches friends too!


----------



## Moonstarr

I had ordered a few swatches with my last bag, and I was so excited to see the all the swatches for the fall/winter line (minus the Africa leather). WOW! Their customer service just blows me away! I've spent so much time looking at them in different lighting, touching them ... obsessing about them.  

If I had to pick my top (for me - and not picking what I already have) in each of the categories: Nut Brown in the standard pebbled, Orange in the standard Nappa, Leaf Green in the bespoke pebbled (I wouldn't have picked that if I hadn't see it in person), and Purple in the bespoke Nappa.

The first charts are the pebbled and nappa in the standard colours. ** Note, is a bit of a shadow on the card so some of the colours around the bottom right are a bit lighter in person (e.g. the Teal).


----------



## Moonstarr

And the Bespoke Pebbled ...


----------



## Moonstarr

... and finally the Nappa bespoke.


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh my heavenly days!!!!!!!!  This is exactly what I would choose to sip my morning Earl Grey and have a moment of silence with Soph sitting on my lap before the dreaded work day must begin.
> 
> 
> Julija, you beauty you!!!!!!  *You and your Athena are both Greek Goddesses!!!!*  This style suits you perfectly, I just love it on you and the color is divine!  Now I really want this style!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for these perfect mod shots!  I am just in "Ahhhhhhhhh"!
> 
> 
> I have still have *Blue Swoon!*  Thank you, thank you!



Thank you dear Lovie for your sweet words, you are too kind! Only now I got to this thread to say thanks to everyone. Still in love with my beautiful Athena and def want more.
Say hi to Sophie, she's such a good girl for sitting on your lap, love it!




msd_bags said:


> Oh my, oh my!  This is so beautiful!!  I'm waiting for mine in black, the first black Athena according to Valentina. It just cleared US customs.  But it will have to travel again to me to Asia (I have my reasons).
> 
> Thanks for the mod shots!  I requested for a long strap option, but I had second thoughts after because I realized the original handles could be quite long and sticking up when I put on the long strap.  Anyway, what's done is done.  I don't think it will change the beauty of the bag.



Thank you! I'm very late to reply but as we know now your black Athena is as gorgeous as Blue Reef Any news on the strap?



thedseer said:


> Thanks for the mod shots-super helpful. Your bag id beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Julija

sthrncin said:


> Hi!!! Oh this is just perfect for you. I love it! You look fantastic in these mod shots, and that purse is just perfect for you!!!



I'm so late to reply here but thank you for your compliments You're so sweet



Yuki85 said:


> So perfect! May I ask what color did you order? I hope I will get my Athena soon



Thank you, I got standard Blue Reef color with grey lining and light gold hardware.



VanBod1525 said:


> Yuki, I think Julija got Blue Reef.
> 
> This is definitely an arm or hand carry bag, it looks really good carried that way in your mod shots! Lovely.



Thank you so much, I appreciate your nice words sorry for replying so late!



Moonfancy said:


> *It's really amazing how much more we can know/understand/love when we see the modeling shots!  Thank you so much for doing this, Julija!  Your Athena is just gorgeous!
> *



Thank you dear! I was trying to be helpful so we all could have our perfect Massaccesi bags!


----------



## Julija

Odebdo said:


> Athena deserves her own thread for sure and I know there will be more to follow as I am sure your mod shots just sold some Athena bags!
> 
> She looks devine on you! Just stunning! Definitely seems like a crook of the arm or handheld bag...but she does that well!
> 
> Also good to know not a scratch in sight!



Thank you, you're too kind. I also think Athena is crook of the arm / handheld bag but it is amazing nonetheless. Athena is still in my rotation and glad to report that there is still not a single scratch. Amazing quality!



Moonstarr said:


> What a beautiful bag and it looks great on you!



Thank you!



Myblackbag said:


> Nice!



Thank you!



allysar said:


> I am loving Athena more than I thought I would. She is quite structured but larger than I expected.  Your modeling shots really help a lot.  I'm dreaming of her in black.



You should def go for Athena, it's a great bag. I enjoy using her a lot! Enjoy so much to want more Athenas in my life



djfmn said:


> Thank you so much for posting these mod shots. This is really helpful. I love your bag the color is gorgeous. It was interesting to me to see the size of the bag.
> 
> The photos of you carrying your lovely Divina are amazing.
> 
> Athena is a great style. I love it.



Thank you so much dear! My mod shots are not as good as yours but I was trying my best


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *I've been staring at these mod shots of Athena.  She is ultra feminine and graceful.  Looks fabulous hanging from the crook of your arm.  I really love that style!*



Thank you so much. Athena is a pretty girl indeed, I love her as much as the first day I got her.



yslvchanel said:


> Thanks for the modeling pics!  So elegant!  I'm sold on this Athena bag!  Is there any store in the US carrying this brand?  Or do I have to order it online and deal w US custom?  Please help, ladies!  Thx!



Thank you! Have you ordered your Athena?



LuvAllBags said:


> I really like this style...it will have to be next on my list.



It's is a wonderful bag. One more Athena is on my wishlist as well!



carterazo said:


> Ooooh, you and the bag are such beauties!  Thanks so much for posting the mod shots.  They are so helpful.   I'm surprised at how much darker the blue seems in the mod shots vs by themselves.  I love, love, love that you have carried her in the rain without any problems.  That's a big deal for me!
> 
> Congrats again on your beauty!



Ohhh you're too kind to me Thank you! My mod shots suck because the weather was dark and cloudy but I didn't want an artificial lightning to give yellow tint. The true color is closer to the shots of Athena by itself.



bonniekir said:


> *I think your mod shots are fabulous!! Thanks a lot!*



Thank you a lot dear!


----------



## Moonstarr

Ok, I've decide I'm going to hold off on the Minnie Minerva, mostly because I'm not really a shoulder bag girl and I'm not sure how much I'll use it. I could get the strap shortened, but I want to avoid paying the bespoke price right now. Plus I'm hoping they might come out with a casual satchel and then I'll have $ for that. BUT I am going to send an email to Valentina tonight to order two Flora's ... both in the Africa leather, one Lead and one Bronze. That way I get the leather, an awesome pouch and not a big dent in the pocketbook.


----------



## Moonstarr

I can't wait either ... in fact tonight I sent an email to Valentina ordering 2 Flora's, one in Lead and the other in Bronze. I think these pouches will look fantastic in those leathers!


----------



## Moonstarr

I just ordered two Flora's tonight in the Lead and Bronze. As much as I wanted the Minni Minerva, I was just hesitant because I don't find shoulder bags comfortable for me and would rather hand carry. I sure do love the look though! I am going to hold out to see if they come out with a satchel type bag. THAT would be amazing!


----------



## Elise.J

Moonstarr said:


> I just ordered two Flora's tonight in the Lead and Bronze. As much as I wanted the Minni Minerva, I was just hesitant because I don't find shoulder bags comfortable for me and would rather hand carry. I sure do love the look though! I am going to hold out to see if they come out with a satchel type bag. THAT would be amazing!




I'm very tempted to get the same or maybe getting the Phoebe in bronze and the Flora in lead. They are all so nice it's so very hard to decide


----------



## Juliemvis

I want to order the flora in red  but I'm am waiting to see interior shots ,I think it will be perfect for hands free night out and sightseeing


----------



## Odebdo

Wow! Moonstarr thanks for posting these!! It is great to be able to dream by looking at these!

Anyone with the Africa swatches to post?? Moonie?


----------



## djfmn

Becky here is the question I have for you. How close is the lead to the BE anthracite? I have an anthracite bag and I love the look of the lead leather. How close is the lead leather to the anthracite?

I am deciding between the two colors of bronze or lead for a Selene or the midi Minerva.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I had ordered a few swatches with my last bag, and I was so excited to see the all the swatches for the fall/winter line (minus the Africa leather). WOW! Their customer service just blows me away! I've spent so much time looking at them in different lighting, touching them ... obsessing about them.
> 
> If I had to pick my top (for me - and not picking what I already have) in each of the categories: Nut Brown in the standard pebbled, Orange in the standard Nappa, Leaf Green in the bespoke pebbled (I wouldn't have picked that if I hadn't see it in person), and Purple in the bespoke Nappa.
> 
> The first charts are the pebbled and nappa in the standard colours. ** Note, is a bit of a shadow on the card so some of the colours around the bottom right are a bit lighter in person (e.g. the Teal).



Moonstarr I would never have picked the orange nappa for my Zhoe if I had not seen the swatch. I thought the orange swatch was so much better than my computer showed on the website. The orange is a deep rich color and that is not how it looked on my computer screen. I had never thought getting a swatch was that important but having got them from Massaccesi it completely changed my opinion. I really need to see the difference between the lead and the bronze. I love both those leathers but I know once I see the swatches I will know which to go with.


----------



## allysar

We are on the same path Di.  Lead or bronze for Selene? I would have ordered a week ago if I could make a decision!


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> We are on the same path Di.  Lead or bronze for Selene? I would have ordered a week ago if I could make a decision!



We could be bag twins. I want the Selene in either bronze or lead. I just am not sure which one. I do not want the bronze if it looks like the BE chocolate especially the original chocolate crash. I had a bag in that and did not like the color it was too much for me. I am not sure how to explain it but it was just not my favorite bag. I got rid of it a couple of months after I got it. I have the anthracite LTM which I love. I am wavering between lead and bronze. I know I need to see the swatches. Lovie is getting the bronze and lead swatch and once she has them we are planning to get together. 

I know that I am going to get the Selene in Amaranto that is a definite. Then I think I am going to get a Selene in Lead and possibly the midi Minerva in bronze but I am not sure at this point. The only one I am sure about it is the Selene in Amaranto.

Decision decisions decisions.


----------



## allysar

I know exactly what you mean! I have a choco crash Hug Me that I bought preloved and I don't really care for it. I'm thinking Phoebe in lead. Flora in bronze and Selene in teal.  I figure if I love Selene as much as I think I will I can always get another in one of the Africa leathers.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di, I do not know how to compare Marco's lead with BE's anthracite.  I never saw any of the anthracite in person.  I do have a BE pewter bag, though.  It's not a far cry from BE's pewter, but Marco's is more bendy, if that makes sense.  It just moves better and feels more luxurious.  And it's got a pattern to it.  It's not like it's stamped, though.  I don't know how to explain it!  But I can safely say it isn't as Blaring Silver as it looks on Marco's FB page.  It's a lot more subtle than that.  It's alive with dozens of colors, really, because it picks up the hues around it and sweetly sighs them.  I am sending the swatches to you and Lovie.  Maybe one of you can get better pictures of it for our MM lovers here!
*


djfmn said:


> Becky here is the question I have for you. How close is the lead to the BE anthracite? I have an anthracite bag and I love the look of the lead leather. How close is the lead leather to the anthracite?
> 
> I am deciding between the two colors of bronze or lead for a Selene or the midi Minerva.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, I have the Africas, Ode, but I can't get any good pictures.    I tried so hard!  None of them came out in anything close to the real shades.  The bronze looked brown, the gold looked yellow, and the lead looked too silver.  All I have is my phone camera.  I am sending the swatches to Lovie and Di, so maybe one of them can capture these beauties.  I do have a bronze Selene coming.  Marco said he's sending it out on Monday.  I don't know what lining it has, though, because I told Marco to pick it out himself.  I figured he would make a really beautiful choice!  I will try to get a picture of it when it comes, but I am really no good at picture taking.  Still, since the Selene will be bigger than the little swatch, maybe I will have better luck! 
*



Odebdo said:


> Wow! Moonstarr thanks for posting these!! It is great to be able to dream by looking at these!
> 
> Anyone with the Africa swatches to post?? Moonie?


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM's FB post tonight said he would have the Pretty Little Pouchies up on the website by November 20th.  I would like to see the insides too.  I love Flora!  I am a die-hard zipper lover!*





Juliemvis said:


> I want to order the flora in red  but I'm am waiting to see interior shots ,I think it will be perfect for hands free night out and sightseeing


----------



## Moonstarr

I will be receiving the Flora in the Lead (and another in the Bronze). I have both the BE Anthracite and Pewter, so I'll take some photos of them all together. I can't wait to see these leathers on person!


----------



## Moonfancy

*That would be fantastic, MoonyStarry!  And maybe I can try again with the gold!  MM's gold is thicker than BE's.  And it's not mottled, yet it's not a Trumpet Blast.  I think it's the texture that keeps it from being too loud.*



Moonstarr said:


> I will be receiving the Flora in the Lead (and another in the Bronze). I have both the BE Anthracite and Pewter, so I'll take some photos of them all together. I can't wait to see these leathers on person!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I am very excited to order a Minnie!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I will be receiving the Flora in the Lead (and another in the Bronze). I have both the BE Anthracite and Pewter, so I'll take some photos of them all together. I can't wait to see these leathers on person!



Moonstarr that would be fantastic if you could tell me the difference. I have an Anthracite BE LTM and a Covet Me mini and a Pewter Supernova. I am leaning towards a lead Selene but I do not want something that is too close or similar to the anthracite LTM. 

I am really interested in hearing your opinion on these Africa leathers in comparison to the BE metallic leathers.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> So I put all these pouches inside my bag and they contain - cosmetics, meds for emergency,  cellphones.  I have been trying to limit what I bring but I've not been very successful.  All these fit inside my Athena.




*Fabulous!*  It is impressive how much Athena will carry.  msd_bags, I love all your pouches!  Athena is such a smart and stylish handbag.


What have you chosen to place in your front flap?  Is it handy for cell phone and keys?


----------



## Odebdo

This thread should be labeled "which Massaccesi don't you want?" It would gave like zero posts.

I find I want them all! And before I get the "next" on my list Marco introduces new styles lol!

Taupe pebbled Aphrodite, lead phoebe and taupe flora are on their way to being made though! Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Odebdo

I placed my second order.... Taupe Aphrodite with a taupe Flora and a lead Phoebe will be coming to join Teal Minerva!


----------



## MissFrosty

Odebdo said:


> I placed my second order.... Taupe Aphrodite with a taupe Flora and a lead Phoebe will be coming to join Teal Minerva!




Wow 3 new bags - how exciting for you. Aphrodite I know is a fantastic bag but really looking forward to seeing Flora and Phoebe &#128525;


----------



## Moonstarr

Can't wait to see everyone's new bags coming! So exciting!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Msd, this bag looks super in the black. You have a really elegant style and colour combination.


Thanks VanBod!



LoveHandbags! said:


> *Fabulous!*  It is impressive how much Athena will carry.  msd_bags, I love all your pouches!  Athena is such a smart and stylish handbag.
> 
> 
> What have you chosen to place in your front flap?  Is it handy for cell phone and keys?


Before I had leather pouches as well, but with all the weight I put inside my bags, I had to contend with simple but lightweight pouches.

I use the front flap for the small items like the card holders, wipes and usually my iphone charger (it drains very fast so I normally carry my charger to work).  I would likely use the front too for cellphones, but I normally carry mine (I have 2) in the Fendi pouch.  This is because when I attend meetings or leave my office room I always carry my phones, so they have to be in a pouch.


----------



## Elise.J

Moonstarr said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's new bags coming! So exciting!




Me too it's like Christmas only better


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I placed my second order.... Taupe Aphrodite with a taupe Flora and a lead Phoebe will be coming to join Teal Minerva!



Yay!!!!!!!!!!   what beautiful choices odebs!  I cannot wait to see each of them!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I placed my second order.... Taupe Aphrodite with a taupe Flora and a lead Phoebe will be coming to join Teal Minerva!



I see you have joined me in throwing caution to the wind with all these new bags.

I am wondering if you think Flora can be used as a bag organizer or if you are planning to use the Flora as a small handbag? I am looking for a bag organizer that can double as a small handbag.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I placed my second order.... Taupe Aphrodite with a taupe Flora and a lead Phoebe will be coming to join Teal Minerva!




Odebdo These bags will be fabulous. I love the taupe leather. When Lovie was here she had her taupe Minerva and it is more beautiful than it looks on the swatch. The Africa leathers are amazing.


----------



## MissFrosty

I am wondering if you think Flora can be used as a bag organizer or if you are planning to use the Flora as a small handbag? I am looking for a bag organizer that can double as a small handbag.

What are your thoughts?[/QUOTE]


I had a bag organiser but it wasn't too pretty, unlike the gorgeous coloured linings. So I use pouches now and rarely use the inside pockets except for my phone. That way I can change bags in 2 minutes flat and I swear it keeps the inside of the bag so clean.


----------



## MissFrosty

OMG - they sent swatches with my Minnie. I now "need" another Aphrodite in red but can't decide which red so I shall sleep on it &#128540;


----------



## djfmn

MissFrosty said:


> I am wondering if you think Flora can be used as a bag organizer or if you are planning to use the Flora as a small handbag? I am looking for a bag organizer that can double as a small handbag.
> 
> What are your thoughts?




I had a bag organiser but it wasn't too pretty, unlike the gorgeous coloured linings. So I use pouches now and rarely use the inside pockets except for my phone. That way I can change bags in 2 minutes flat and I swear it keeps the inside of the bag so clean.[/QUOTE]

I would love to know about your pouches and what you are using. I really need to have a way to move from bag to bag easily.


----------



## MissFrosty

I have a medium size Mac cosmetics case, a flat Ted Baker pouch I got for free, a Bal mini mini coin purse and a BE angel purse that I use. My wallet is large and has all cards, cash, coins, receipts in it and can fit iPhone 6 too. Seems to keep everything in order for me.


----------



## djfmn

MissFrosty said:


> I have a medium size Mac cosmetics case, a flat Ted Baker pouch I got for free, a Bal mini mini coin purse and a BE angel purse that I use. My wallet is large and has all cards, cash, coins, receipts in it and can fit iPhone 6 too. Seems to keep everything in order for me.



Thank you for responding to my question on pouches. I actually have a BE Angel purse sitting in my closet I never thought about using it as an organizer. I will definitely start using it. I also have a couple of cosmetic bags that I will start using. Thanks for all the great ideas.


----------



## Moonstarr

Okay, sooooo after seeing the reveal of the Minnie Minerva, I have changed my mind and decided to give it a try. Seeing it next to the Aphrodite was a great help! I'm going to add it to my two Flora's (Lead and Bronze) AND I have decided to go with the Nut Brown leather. I love the swatch and think this style will look really great in that leather. Then I can have more fun with the Africa leathers in a smaller size in the Flora's. I just emailed Valentina to ask if she can add the Nut Brown Minnie to my order.

Also, since you were all discussing pouches. I LOVE using pouches to keep all my little things together nice and neat. I have been using the BE Kiss Me Clutch, but I also alternate with this Balenciaga pouch that I have. My plan for the two Flora's is to use them as a pouch for my bag. I think the size will work for that. It's SOOOO easy to switch out bags when you keep most things in those handy little pouches!


----------



## lenie

Just got an email from Valentina. My Amaranto Minerva and Lead Selene are on their way to me!


----------



## MissFrosty

Moonstarr said:


> Okay, sooooo after seeing the reveal of the Minnie Minerva, I have changed my mind and decided to give it a try. Seeing it next to the Aphrodite was a great help! I'm going to add it to my two Flora's (Lead and Bronze) AND I have decided to go with the Nut Brown leather. I love the swatch and think this style will look really great in that leather. Then I can have more fun with the Africa leathers in a smaller size in the Flora's. I just emailed Valentina to ask if she can add the Nut Brown Minnie to my order.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, since you were all discussing pouches. I LOVE using pouches to keep all my little things together nice and neat. I have been using the BE Kiss Me Clutch, but I also alternate with this Balenciaga pouch that I have. My plan for the two Flora's is to use them as a pouch for my bag. I think the size will work for that. It's SOOOO easy to switch out bags when you keep most things in those handy little pouches!




That's great news, I've only had my Minnie 5 minutes but I love it already. I think Marco's pouches will be even better because they are wider and far more versatile.


----------



## MissFrosty

lenie said:


> Just got an email from Valentina. My Amaranto Minerva and Lead Selene are on their way to me!




Can't wait to see them &#128512;


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebbie, woot woot on your second Massaccesi!!

I use a Kiss Me to carry passports and if I carry makeup in my handbag. I do like the Flora and Phoebe and though I have a Teal Minerva, I might get a pouch in Teal too, just to have more of that lovely leather.


----------



## MissFrosty

What a great idea VanBod - a pouch to match your gorgeous bag &#128077;


----------



## MissFrosty

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am very excited to order a Minnie!




What colour did you choose for your Minnie LoveHandbags?


----------



## djfmn

MY BAGS ARE IN NEW YORK. I AM SUPER EXCITED. MY ORANGE ZHOE AND PURPLE APHRODITE ARE FINALLY ON THEIR WAY!!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> MY BAGS ARE IN NEW YORK. I AM SUPER EXCITED. MY ORANGE ZHOE AND PURPLE APHRODITE ARE FINALLY ON THEIR WAY!!!!!



Yay! I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## djfmn

Thank you Moonstarr. I was getting a little worried that they would never get here. Lovies bag is also in New York. We both can't wait to get our new bags. 

Then I will start deciding on my Selenes and Floras and Phoebes. I am on the fence when it comes to minnie Minerva. I thought I wanted one but I think I am going to go with 2 Selenes and a Phoebe and a Flora. Also I am waiting to see if they come out with a Minnie Selene. If they do I will probably go with Minnie Selenes and not the full size Selene. I am hoping that Marco will produce a Minnie Selene for the ladies who do not want as big a bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> Thank you! I'm very late to reply but as we know now your black Athena is as gorgeous as Blue Reef Any news on the strap?



The issue on the extra long strap, turned out it was my forwarder's fault. They misplaced it when they consolidated my items into 1 box. Valentina and Marco were really concerned about it.

Anyway, I've been using my Athena a lot since I got it. I feel happy carrying it because it looks so elegant and, if I may so, it looks really very expensive because of the leather quality. Very little hardware and a solid block of wonderful leather!  Plus wonderful smell!


----------



## sandysandiego

More reveals soon!  I am so excited for you!  I too, am hoping for a Midi Selene and just sent Valentina an email indicating so!  Have you let Valentina know you are interested in this as well?  It may help facilitate it!  Marco seems to be very accommodating!   




djfmn said:


> Thank you Moonstarr. I was getting a little worried that they would never get here. Lovies bag is also in New York. We both can't wait to get our new bags.
> 
> Then I will start deciding on my Selenes and Floras and Phoebes. I am on the fence when it comes to minnie Minerva. I thought I wanted one but I think I am going to go with 2 Selenes and a Phoebe and a Flora. Also I am waiting to see if they come out with a Minnie Selene. If they do I will probably go with Minnie Selenes and not the full size Selene. I am hoping that Marco will produce a Minnie Selene for the ladies who do not want as big a bag.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I see you have joined me in throwing caution to the wind with all these new bags.
> 
> I am wondering if you think Flora can be used as a bag organizer or if you are planning to use the Flora as a small handbag? I am looking for a bag organizer that can double as a small handbag.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



My plans for at least on of these will be to hold essentials I must have with me. With having twin babies, sometimes I throw my wallet into their diaper bag so I hope this can easily substitute as that. I will have to see how I end up really using it though. 

I do think both will be great little clutch type date night bags...and since I carry the house with me all the time with the babies, when I get out solo or with DH I can see me grabbing a little bag!


----------



## sandysandiego

Deb!!  Twin babies?  I am so happy for you!  
Have you posted pics anywhere?  



Odebdo said:


> My plans for at least on of these will be to hold essentials I must have with me. With having twin babies, sometimes I throw my wallet into their diaper bag so I hope this can easily substitute as that. I will have to see how I end up really using it though.
> 
> I do think both will be great little clutch type date night bags...and since I carry the house with me all the time with the babies, when I get out solo or with DH I can see me grabbing a little bag!


----------



## Julija

djfmn said:


> Thank you Moonstarr. I was getting a little worried that they would never get here. Lovies bag is also in New York. We both can't wait to get our new bags.
> 
> Then I will start deciding on my Selenes and Floras and Phoebes. I am on the fence when it comes to minnie Minerva. I thought I wanted one but I think I am going to go with 2 Selenes and a Phoebe and a Flora. Also I am waiting to see if they come out with a Minnie Selene. If they do I will probably go with Minnie Selenes and not the full size Selene. I am hoping that Marco will produce a Minnie Selene for the ladies who do not want as big a bag.



Ohhh, I can't wait to see your all purple Aphrodite 'cos I still want one and still can't decide between Aphrodite or one more Athena.

As I understood the next release is Minnie Divina that's sounds also promising.
Is Minnie Selene in the making as well?


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> The issue on the extra long strap, turned out it was my forwarder's fault. They misplaced it when they consolidated my items into 1 box. Valentina and Marco were really concerned about it.
> 
> Anyway, I've been using my Athena a lot since I got it. I feel happy carrying it because it looks so elegant and, if I may so, it looks really very expensive because of the leather quality. Very little hardware and a solid block of wonderful leather!  Plus wonderful smell!



Great to know that the strap was found!
Athena looks amazing, lots of beautiful leather. And I love that it doesn't sag and keeps the structure. Amazing bag!


----------



## allysar

Di.... I ma so excited for you!! Soon! Orange Zhoe!


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> Deb!!  Twin babies?  I am so happy for you!
> Have you posted pics anywhere?



I need to figure out how to change my profile pic...but yes, we were blessed with a boy and girl Memorial Day weekend. So life is extremely different now!


----------



## sandysandiego

I cannot wait to see!  Imagining you with two little ones has brightened my day!



Odebdo said:


> I need to figure out how to change my profile pic...but yes, we were blessed with a boy and girl Memorial Day weekend. So life is extremely different now!


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> I cannot wait to see!  Imagining you with two little ones has brightened my day!



Awwww...thanks! We really feel blessed...but they are why I don't have a closet full of Massaccesi bags lol! They are the best reason and I can just save up and order as I can!  If my daughter takes after me, I'm going to have to get a lock for my handbag closet in about 12 years!


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm going to order a midi Divina just heard from Valentina Marco is going to start making them in December also there will be a midi Selena


----------



## MissFrosty

That's good to hear, I requested a smaller Selene but Valentina wasn't sure at the time if it would be made. I wonder if he'll make it in nappa leather...


----------



## Juliemvis

I've asked for shorter handles and a extra strap but I doubt he will do that lol &#128515;


----------



## MissFrosty

You never know &#128540;


----------



## sandysandiego

They are such cuties!  Definitely worth forgoing the luxury of any handbag!   Is your neice still with you?  



Odebdo said:


> Awwww...thanks! We really feel blessed...but they are why I don't have a closet full of Massaccesi bags lol! They are the best reason and I can just save up and order as I can!  If my daughter takes after me, I'm going to have to get a lock for my handbag closet in about 12 years!


----------



## sandysandiego

I am requesting a Midi Selene in the Blue Reef which is Napa.  I do hope it is possible!



MissFrosty said:


> That's good to hear, I requested a smaller Selene but Valentina wasn't sure at the time if it would be made. I wonder if he'll make it in nappa leather...


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> They are such cuties!  Definitely worth forgoing the luxury of any handbag!   Is your neice still with you?



Nope...she is in college now. Our house is full with the babies, two pups and a cat!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm confused about my next Massaccesi after my Athena.  But I have time anyway since my next purchase SHOULD be next year, around 2nd quarter at the earliest.  I spent so much for bags this year!

My original choice was Minerva, but then the Minnie came.  Then I saw the Aphrodite in nappa and I liked it too. Now I'm thinking if the Minerva/Minnie would work in nappa too.  Then the Selene will be coming out in midi and I would love to see that too.  Plus, for a smaller bag I want the Zhoe too!  Tough choices!!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> I'm confused about my next Massaccesi after my Athena.  But I have time anyway since my next purchase SHOULD be next year, around 2nd quarter at the earliest.  I spent so much for bags this year!
> 
> My original choice was Minerva, but then the Minnie came.  Then I saw the Aphrodite in nappa and I liked it too. Now I'm thinking if the Minerva/Minnie would work in nappa too.  Then the Selene will be coming out in midi and I would love to see that too.  Plus, for a smaller bag I want the Zhoe too!  Tough choices!!



Marco is doing a fantastic job keeping us all wanting more! Sometimes making the decision is the hardest! I know I change my mind 100 times over!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I wrote to our most wonderful and favorite handbag friends at the gorgeous Massaccesi Handbags asking about GUNMETAL hardware and tonight I heard back that this may be a possibility!



This news was so wonderful to read!  I have so much hope!  Do any of you love Gunmetal like I do?  There are just some leathers that are completely stunning with this hardware.


I have not been able to post here is so many days due to some family things and I have missed you all!  


Gunmetal anyone?????  Heeeeeeeeeehehehehehheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I use the front flap for the small items like the card holders, wipes and usually my iphone charger (it drains very fast so I normally carry my charger to work).  I would likely use the front too for cellphones, but I normally carry mine (I have 2) in the Fendi pouch.  This is because when I attend meetings or leave my office room I always carry my phones, so they have to be in a pouch.






Oooooooooooooooh thank you so much, I love reading what can fit inside that handy front flap pocket.  I have to carry a charger too msd_bags.  It is for my cell and for my Logistics touchpad for my computer so that is useful to know.  You rock, that you so much for your detailed posts!


----------



## MissFrosty

A red wine Aphrodite - I just love that style &#128525;


----------



## MissFrosty

I love gunmetal to bits. I'm going to ask if my red wine Aphrodite can have it. Don't know if I could wait for it though lol. Thank you for letting us know &#128512;


----------



## JetSetGo!

Hi ladies, we have a lot of Massaccesi threads in the handbags forum, which is fine &#8211; your enthusiasm is appreciated! But, it would be helpful if instead of starting new threads, you could post in one of the existing when possible. Thanks!


----------



## Elise.J

MissFrosty said:


> A red wine Aphrodite - I just love that style &#128525;




I love the Red Wine &#128522; your Aphrodite going to look gorgeous


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wrote to our most wonderful and favorite handbag friends at the gorgeous Massaccesi Handbags asking about GUNMETAL hardware and tonight I heard back that this may be a possibility!
> 
> 
> 
> This news was so wonderful to read!  I have so much hope!  Do any of you love Gunmetal like I do?  There are just some leathers that are completely stunning with this hardware.
> 
> 
> I have not been able to post here is so many days due to some family things and I have missed you all!
> 
> 
> Gunmetal anyone?????  Heeeeeeeeeehehehehehheheheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Gunmetal would be awesome! I just can't wait to see what Marco will come out with next ... each week it feels like there is something new and exciting!


----------



## Moonstarr

Oh! I just saw they have the Minerva Midi and the Selene up on the website in different colours. So exciting!


----------



## msd_bags

MissFrosty said:


> A red wine Aphrodite - I just love that style &#128525;


Sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## pbnjam

After looking through some of these Massaccesi threads and their website, I am seriously considering on buying a bag. I am most likely going to order Aphrodite but it seems like there are no mod shots of it being carried as a crossbody yet. I am also interested in Zhoe but I think Aphrodite will hold more and be more versatile. Now the tough problem is choosing a color!


----------



## MissFrosty

Here's a quick snap of how it hangs when worn crossbody. I find my strap too long but I don't mind as I never carry bags this way. I'm 5'4 and with the standard strap the bag is from my hip to just above the knee. Right now my bag is pretty full but it still sits nicely and neatly to the body.


----------



## pbnjam

MissFrosty said:


> Here's a quick snap of how it hangs when worn crossbody. I find my strap too long but I don't mind as I never carry bags this way. I'm 5'4 and with the standard strap the bag is from my hip to just above the knee. Right now my bag is pretty full but it still sits nicely and neatly to the body.
> 
> View attachment 2812666


Thanks a lot for the picture! I like to wear it crossbody and I'm only 5' 2". I'm glad I didn't order it just yet. I thought that the strap is adjustable? It looks great on you by the way.


----------



## MissFrosty

pbnjam said:


> Thanks a lot for the picture! I like to wear it crossbody and I'm only 5' 2". I'm glad I didn't order it just yet. I thought that the strap is adjustable? It looks great on you by the way.




You're welcome. The strap is adjustable but I have it on the shortest notch in the picture. Maybe you can get one of a similar length and try it for size before you order? They will shorten it for you if you ask when you order... &#128512;


----------



## Yuki85

I just got my tracking number  can't wait to see it HURRA


----------



## gail13

It seems there is info missing from the site though, I don't see anything about bespoke, choice of colors etc.


----------



## gail13

pbnjam said:


> After looking through some of these Massaccesi threads and their website, I am seriously considering on buying a bag. I am most likely going to order Aphrodite but it seems like there are no mod shots of it being carried as a crossbody yet. I am also interested in Zhoe but I think Aphrodite will hold more and be more versatile. Now the tough problem is choosing a color!



There is a pic on the website under collections.  I was unable to load it here for you.


----------



## Juliemvis

Yay finally back on purse forum ..im going to order the little Divina in navy as soon as Marco has sorted his pattern out


----------



## Elise.J

Juliemvis said:


> Yay finally back on purse forum ..im going to order the little Divina in navy as soon as Marco has sorted his pattern out




Sounds wonderful &#128522;


----------



## Moonfancy

*After having thrown a hissy fit, I pried these words out of Marco's mouth with a crow bar.  


He says these dimensions may change SLIGHTLY as he finishes playing around with the prototype of the bag, but here are the sizes he has revealed for now.

Midi Selene in MM's own words :

"Selene Midi is still a proto so measurements can't be considered as final. that's VERY IMPORTANT! New Midi Selene should have a width at bottom of cm. 33 (13"), height cm. 27 (10.5"), depth cm. 13 (5") and a top width of cm 38 (15"). xxx"

Midi Selene will come in all the colors in which full Selene is offered.

Approximate cost:  &#8364;250   -  $312  

Valentina is already taking orders for this bag.
 

*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, I can't wait to see a little Divina!
*




Juliemvis said:


> Yay finally back on purse forum ..im going to order the little Divina in navy as soon as Marco has sorted his pattern out


----------



## allysar

Oh Yay! So very excited for this one. Thanks Moonbeam xoxo


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *After having thrown a hissy fit, I pried these words out of Marco's mouth with a crow bar.
> 
> 
> He says these dimensions may change SLIGHTLY as he finishes playing around with the prototype of the bag, but here are the sizes he has revealed for now.
> 
> Midi Selene in MM's own words :
> 
> "Selene Midi is still a proto so measurements can't be considered as final. that's VERY IMPORTANT! New Midi Selene should have a width at bottom of cm. 33 (13"), height cm. 27 (10.5"), depth cm. 13 (5") and a top width of cm 38 (15"). xxx"
> 
> Midi Selene will come in all the colors in which full Selene is offered.
> 
> Approximate cost:  250   -  $312
> 
> Valentina is already taking orders for this bag.
> 
> 
> *



Moonfancy thank you so much for this I have been waiting for this as I knew that I wanted to get the midi Selene. I am pleased you were able to pry this out of Marco I have been trying for the past 3 weeks with no such luck to kudos to you.

Having seen these measurements this is much closer to the size I am looking for in the Selene design. I made a paper pattern of it and it is very close in size to the London Tote midi. 

I am going to order 2 of them definitely the Amaranto with grey lining and silver hardware but still undecided on the metallic choice. Either a bronze or lead but not sure which one at this point.


----------



## djfmn

I will be ordering the little Selene as soon as I decide which color bronze or lead. I will also be ordering the mini Selene in Amaranto.


----------



## Elise.J

So my Selene arrived and she's packed ready for her first day out 
She comfortably carries 
Double zip wallet 
iPad mini with case
Small pouch ( first aid kit and personal items )
Makeup bag and brushes 
Sunnies and reading glasses
Business card holder &#128523;


----------



## djfmn

Photos of what I put in my orange Zhoe.

I have a large zip around wallet. Large makeup pouch. 

Phone as you can see EXTRA large. Coin purse. Sunglasses.

There is till room for more stuff and when I zip the bag closed it is not overstuffed it still has the same shape before I placed any items in it.

The second photo is the bag filled with my items.


----------



## MissFrosty

djfmn said:


> I will be ordering the little Selene as soon as I decide which color bronze or lead. I will also be ordering the mini Selene in Amaranto.




Me too but in red wine. I changed my mind from another Aphrodite then again when I heard that there may be gunmetal. Valentina says that Marco has to order sizeable quantities so needs a reasonable demand for it. Poor man has so many women making demands lol &#128540;


----------



## djfmn

MissFrosty said:


> Me too but in red wine. I changed my mind from another Aphrodite then again when I heard that there may be gunmetal. Valentina says that Marco has to order sizeable quantities so needs a reasonable demand for it. Poor man has so many women making demands lol &#128540;



I wanted red wine but Marco convinced me to go with a pebbled leather. My first choice was red wine. I am hoping the Amaranto red is dark enough. That is why I first selected red wine.


----------



## MissFrosty

djfmn said:


> I wanted red wine but Marco convinced me to go with a pebbled leather. My first choice was red wine. I am hoping the Amaranto red is dark enough. That is why I first selected red wine.




Oh no I guess he will tell me the same - I suppose it's because the nappa is much stiffer. I hope he gets some matte smooth leather like the London Tote had...


----------



## djfmn

MissFrosty said:


> Oh no I guess he will tell me the same - I suppose it's because the nappa is much stiffer. I hope he gets some matte smooth leather like the London Tote had...



He told me I needed a pebbled leather for a tote it would wear better than the Nappa as it is more hardy.


----------



## Moonstarr

Sooo excited! Valentina just emailed my tracking number today, so I should hopefully have the package by the end of next week! So on their way are two Flora's in Lead and Bronze, AND a Midi Minerva in Nut Brown.  Can't wait!


----------



## Binkysmom

how much more is it for a special order?  I'd love something with gunmetal hardware!


----------



## djfmn

Binkysmom said:


> how much more is it for a special order?  I'd love something with gunmetal hardware!



Binkysmom what are you wanting to order? If you go to this website http://www.marcomassaccesi.it and select a bag like the Aphrodite you will see what the standard price is. If you then select *create your own bag* you will see the difference in price. It is about 35% to 40% more on average for a bespoke based on my calculation. I am not sure how the gun metal option is handled on a standard bag. I have only ever ordered bags with the soft gold and the silver.


----------



## djfmn

I placed an order today for a minnie Selene in Amaranto with silver hardware and gray lining. Along with the minnie Selene I ordered a Phoebe for my daughter a purple pebbled with soft gold HW and standard gray lining and a Phoebe for me in teal pebbled with silver HW and gray lining.


----------



## djfmn

.


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> I placed an order today for a minnie Selene in Amaranto with silver hardware and gray lining. Along with the minnie Selene I ordered a Phoebe for my daughter a purple pebbled with soft gold HW and standard gray lining and a Phoebe for me in teal pebbled with silver HW and gray lining.




Can't wait to see the mini Selene  she will be a perfect addition to your Massaccesi family.


----------



## Yuki85

Halli Hallo massaccessi Lovers, 

I need your advise. 

My beautiful Athena was shipped on last Friday and until now I have not received it. And I checked on website showing that the shipment is out of the customs from Austria since 24 November and that's it. No update nothing since 24 November. 

Can I do something? Because I want to have it on Sunday - my birthday


----------



## Elise.J

Yuki85 said:


> Halli Hallo massaccessi Lovers,
> 
> I need your advise.
> 
> My beautiful Athena was shipped on last Friday and until now I have not received it. And I checked on website showing that the shipment is out of the customs from Austria since 24 November and that's it. No update nothing since 24 November.
> 
> Can I do something? Because I want to have it on Sunday - my birthday




Hi Yuki85
My tracking showed my bags arriving in Australia but didn't didn't update again till a few hours before they were delivered. I'll keep my fingers crossed that you'll get them in time &#128522;


----------



## Yuki85

Hi Elise, 

But the last update was on 24 November and my bag is already in Austria, I am really curious what the freight company is doing with my order/shipment for 5 days. And Austria is not really a large country. I just cant wait anymore :cry:


----------



## Julija

Yuki85 said:


> Hi Elise,
> 
> But the last update was on 24 November and my bag is already in Austria, I am really curious what the freight company is doing with my order/shipment for 5 days. And Austria is not really a large country. I just cant wait anymore :cry:



As i know massaccesi is shipping the bags via EMS (at least my Athena was shipped this way). at your country's post web page (in your case it will be Austrian post or how its called) there should be the info about EMS service. i would call them with your tracking No.


----------



## Elise.J

Julija said:


> As i know massaccesi is shipping the bags via EMS (at least my Athena was shipped this way). at your country's post web page (in your case it will be Austrian post or how its called) there should be the info about EMS service. i would call them with your tracking No.




I agree you should call them and see what's happening


----------



## Yuki85

the tracking number is from SDA express courier, are they working with Austrian Post?


----------



## Elise.J

Yuki85 said:


> the tracking number is from SDA express courier, are they working with Austrian Post?




My SDA number worked with Australia post so I think it will &#128522;


----------



## Odebdo

Yuki85 said:


> the tracking number is from SDA express courier, are they working with Austrian Post?



My first package was delivered via UPS but my second was by our postal service which is how most peoples here in the US has been.

So take the same tracking number and check your postal service to see if they have an update.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I placed an order today for a minnie Selene in Amaranto with silver hardware and gray lining. Along with the minnie Selene I ordered a Phoebe for my daughter a purple pebbled with soft gold HW and standard gray lining and a Phoebe for me in teal pebbled with silver HW and gray lining.



Oh Yay!! All these will be beautiful!


----------



## Yuki85

I just called my post service and was informed that the package was returned to Valentina as my house number was missinggggggggggg. They could not deliver!!! Now it is on the way back to Italy I just contacted Valentina, I hope we will find a solution.


----------



## Elise.J

Hi djfmn 
I'm so sorry I meant to post this last night but it completely slipped my mind till I left this morning. It's the red wine and amaranto they look very similar I know you have already ordered you mini Selene but just in case you still wanted to see them together


----------



## Elise.J

Yuki85 said:


> I just called my post service and was informed that the package was returned to Valentina as my house number was missinggggggggggg. They could not deliver!!! Now it is on the way back to Italy I just contacted Valentina, I hope we will find a solution.




I feel so bad for you  I'm sure Valentina will help you get you beautiful bag as soon as possible.


----------



## Yuki85

I am also sure that Valentina will help me but it is just because of the waiting time. I have been waiting for such long and then you got the message that the bag was returned. It was actually a gift from my boyfriend and now I will get it I do not know when.


----------



## allysar

Amaranto never interested me before but it is really a gorgeous complex color.


----------



## Minkette

Yuki85 said:


> I am also sure that Valentina will help me but it is just because of the waiting time. I have been waiting for such long and then you got the message that the bag was returned. It was actually a gift from my boyfriend and now I will get it I do not know when.


At least you know where it is... I had a purchase delivered to the wrong address by UPS even though my correct address was on the package. The mail lady actually argued with me and said she would never make that mistake. Luckily, the package was returned by my neighbor.


----------



## djfmn

Elise.J said:


> Hi djfmn
> I'm so sorry I meant to post this last night but it completely slipped my mind till I left this morning. It's the red wine and amaranto they look very similar I know you have already ordered you mini Selene but just in case you still wanted to see them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816933




Elise thank you so much for posting the two swatches Amaranto and red wine they are very close. Although I really wanted the red wine leather I decided the pebbled leather was the right way to go for the Minnie Selene Tote. The pebbled leather is so hardy and the Amaranto is so close I think it will be good. I wanted a red bag but I really wanted a deep red color and not anything that was close to a tomato red. Marco indicated that the Amaranto was pretty close to the red wine. I placed the order yesterday along with a purple Phoebe for my daughter and a teal Phoebe for me. 

Valentina told me that my bags are on the production schedule - super excited to hear that from Massaccesi handbags.


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> I am also sure that Valentina will help me but it is just because of the waiting time. I have been waiting for such long and then you got the message that the bag was returned. It was actually a gift from my boyfriend and now I will get it I do not know when.



Yuki my purple Aphrodite was a gift for my birthday which was Nov 5th. It shipped on Oct 29th and I thought I would be here in time for my birthday. I received it on Nov 21st and the customs forms were missing fortunately Massaccesi handbags had a huge label and I mean huge with my name and address on it and the post office said the reason they were able to deliver it was because of that large label attached by the sender. It was worth the wait it is the most gorgeous bag. The other thing is that Valentina and Marco worked with me all the time relative to locating my bag. The day before it arrived Valentina emailed me and said Marco wanted to remake my bags and I told them I wanted to wait another week. The email I received was you have waited long enough and he had put the bags on the production schedule. The next day I received a notice the bags had passed through customs and a day later they were at my post office. It was totally worth the wait even though they did not arrive in time for my birthday. I think it must be frustrating for them when they send these bags and rely on the postal system to get to us and they have no control. My first two packages arrived in 5 days unfortunately it is hit and miss with the postal service and it all depends on, for us in the US, the postal service.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yuki, I have had a similar situation - been waiting for a month and no bag...It should be here soon, but I know that it is very frustrating, especially when other orders arrive quickly and without incident. I am sorry for your frustration. I hope it works out in the end.


----------



## Elise.J

djfmn said:


> Elise thank you so much for posting the two swatches Amaranto and red wine they are very close. Although I really wanted the red wine leather I decided the pebbled leather was the right way to go for the Minnie Selene Tote. The pebbled leather is so hardy and the Amaranto is so close I think it will be good. I wanted a red bag but I really wanted a deep red color and not anything that was close to a tomato red. Marco indicated that the Amaranto was pretty close to the red wine. I placed the order yesterday along with a purple Phoebe for my daughter and a teal Phoebe for me.
> 
> Valentina told me that my bags are on the production schedule - super excited to hear that from Massaccesi handbags.




Your most welcome,  it's a lovely deep red it's not dark but deep if that makes sense. I'm sure you'll love it. 
I have a question for both you and your daughter if that's ok. 
I want to get something for my girls (flora's or phoebe's) as soon as they choose colours and styles. The youngest is happy with almost anything but the older two not so much, so I would love to see what you and your daughter can fit into yours when they arrive ? Thanks


----------



## Yuki85

Valentina said that Marco will check and let me know! I know they will help me! Thank you for all of your nice words. Now I feel much more better because I know that you all can understand me. But today in the afternoon when I heard that my beautiful bag was shipped back I was very frustrated and disappointed. 

I will keep my finger crossed and as you said wait for my bag to arrive


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Yuki85 said:


> Valentina said that Marco will check and let me know! I know they will help me! Thank you for all of your nice words. Now I feel much more better because I know that you all can understand me. But today in the afternoon when I heard that my beautiful bag was shipped back I was very frustrated and disappointed.
> 
> I will keep my finger crossed and as you said wait for my bag to arrive


 
Sending good wishes your way Yuki!  I had a shipping woe and all turned out great, so I know that one way or another yours will too!  They care so much about our happiness and that made all the difference to me.  Keeping the faith for you dear!


----------



## msd_bags

Yuki85 said:


> I just called my post service and was informed that the package was returned to Valentina as my house number was missinggggggggggg. They could not deliver!!! Now it is on the way back to Italy I just contacted Valentina, I hope we will find a solution.


Oh, I just hope this will be sorted out immediately and you can get your bag soon. Would have been a great birthday present. 

Can't wait to see it too. This is Athena in pebbled leather right?.


----------



## Yuki85

Yes it is a Athena in peddled leather! Now I am sure I will not get it tomorrow. Anyway I will just wait and hope to get it soon


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Sooo excited! Valentina just emailed my tracking number today, so I should hopefully have the package by the end of next week! So on their way are two Flora's in Lead and Bronze, AND a Midi Minerva in Nut Brown.  Can't wait!



Moonstarr I cannot wait to see your two Flora's and the midi Minerva in Nut Brown. I love the brown it is such a rich deep warm color. 

I have a quick question why did you choose Flora's as I am busy deciding whether to go with a Flora or a Phoebe. I ordered a Phoebe in teal for myself and a purple one for my daughter. I have been wondering if I should order a Phoebe or a Flora. I am undecided perhaps your input might help on what to choose.


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonstarr I cannot wait to see your two Flora's and the midi Minerva in Nut Brown. I love the brown it is such a rich deep warm color.
> 
> I have a quick question why did you choose Flora's as I am busy deciding whether to go with a Flora or a Phoebe. I ordered a Phoebe in teal for myself and a purple one for my daughter. I have been wondering if I should order a Phoebe or a Flora. I am undecided perhaps your input might help on what to choose.



I picked the two Flora's as I was looking for more of a pouch that I could use inside my bags to carry the little miscellaneous things that would get lost loose in a bag. I really like the Phoebe, but to me it feels more like a little clutch (and with the flap I'm not sure it would work as well as a pouch). I like that the Flora is zippered. The Flora was a bit smaller as well so would fit better inside another bag. Then I wanted them in two of the Africa leathers as it would be a great way to see the leathers in person before I committed to a bag in them. I should have them later this week so I can show how much they can carry.   Can't wait to see them ... mostly because of the Africa leathers. I'm so excited to see what they look like in person!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I picked the two Flora's as I was looking for more of a pouch that I could use inside my bags to carry the little miscellaneous things that would get lost loose in a bag. I really like the Phoebe, but to me it feels more like a little clutch (and with the flap I'm not sure it would work as well as a pouch). I like that the Flora is zippered. The Flora was a bit smaller as well so would fit better inside another bag. Then I wanted them in two of the Africa leathers as it would be a great way to see the leathers in person before I committed to a bag in them. I should have them later this week so I can show how much they can carry.   Can't wait to see them ... mostly because of the Africa leathers. I'm so excited to see what they look like in person!



Thanks Moonstarr that makes complete sense. Smart to get a small item in the metallics before committing to a bag. I on the other hand went ahead after much thought and decided on the minnie Selene in lead. I might get a Flora in taupe and Phoebe in lead having seen Odebdos reveal of her Phoebe in lead. 

I cannot wait to see your reveal.


----------



## lenie

Where did the "Massaccesi Swatches" thread go? I tried searching for it because someone posted pictures of all of the colors and types of leather(not including the Africa). I am trying to decide between the Burgundy or the Nude for my next bespoke and wanted to see the Nude swatch. If anyone has the swatches, can you tell me what you think of the Nude? Is it too close to the Taupe? More pinky than the Taupe? 
Thank you!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> Where did the "Massaccesi Swatches" thread go? I tried searching for it because someone posted pictures of all of the colors and types of leather(not including the Africa). I am trying to decide between the Burgundy or the Nude for my next bespoke and wanted to see the Nude swatch. If anyone has the swatches, can you tell me what you think of the Nude? Is it too close to the Taupe? More pinky than the Taupe?
> Thank you!



I think they might be hidden in this thread now which is unfortunate. Anyway, I was able to find the post where I had photos of the swatches I received. The photos I had posted of swatches are on page 62 of this thread now. Hopefully that helps out.

And to answer your question: The nude is definitely lighter than the taupe. To me, it nearly has a pinky tone to it. The burgundi is really nice ... deep and rich. If I was choosing between the two, I would go with the burgundi. I think this looks pretty true to colour on my monitor.

I had another photo I took that shows it a bit closer ...


----------



## lenie

Moonstarr said:


> I think they might be hidden in this thread now which is unfortunate. Anyway, I was able to find the post where I had photos of the swatches I received. The photos I had posted of swatches are on page 62 of this thread now. Hopefully that helps out.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> Thank you so much!



I just updated my post as well to show a closer photo.


----------



## lenie

Moonstarr said:


> I just updated my post as well to show a closer photo.




You are awesome!  Since you can see them in real life, what is your opinion between the burgundy  and the Nude for my next Selene? I have the Amaranto and Taupe. I'm going to get it in Bronze, but also wanted a bespoke color.


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> You are awesome!  Since you can see them in real life, what is your opinion between the burgundy  and the Nude for my next Selene? I have the Amaranto and Taupe. I'm going to get it in Bronze, but also wanted a bespoke color.




Sorry, I didn't realize you had answered my questions earlier. I was too anxious to look at the swatches. Thank you for your help. I like the Nude, which looks like a light pinky, beige but am worried it might show dirt too easily. The burgundy looks like a rich color. Maybe I should wait til after Christmas and if Santa is generous, maybe I can get all three.


----------



## pbnjam

After going back and forth between different bags and colors, I finally put in an order for a Minnie Minerva. I wanted to order this is in the Africa Bronze color but it wasn't available on the site so I just clicked to buy the teal one. However in the note area, I requested for the bronze color. I'm not sure if that is okay.


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> After going back and forth between different bags and colors, I finally put in an order for a Minnie Minerva. I wanted to order this is in the Africa Bronze color but it wasn't available on the site so I just clicked to buy the teal one. However in the note area, I requested for the bronze color. I'm not sure if that is okay.



Pbnjam I would follow up with an email to Valentina in customer service and let her know about your order and make sure they saw the note.

It is a gorgeous leather you have made a great choice it is going to be beautiful.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Lenie, I have some swatches, including the nude.  The nude definitely is pinky.*


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> Pbnjam I would follow up with an email to Valentina in customer service and let her know about your order and make sure they saw the note.
> 
> It is a gorgeous leather you have made a great choice it is going to be beautiful.




Thank you for the advice. I will certainly do that. I love teal too so it won't be a terrible mistake. I hope I love it too when I get it. Excited to try a new brand!


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> Thank you for the advice. I will certainly do that. I love teal too so it won't be a terrible mistake. I hope I love it too when I get it. Excited to try a new brand!



The teal is a great color I am planning to get a Minnie Minerva in teal. I love the Africa Metallics I am ordering a Minnie Selene in the lead. 

I love these bags they are beautifully made and the leather is gorgeous.


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm really torn about what leather to choose for the Selene. As much as I love Lead, I have several metallic bags in the pewter/anthracite/graphite family so I'm not sure I need a repeat in the metallic. 

I was looking at the other standard colours. I have a Teal Minerva. I like the purple but I have many purple bags. Has anyone else's eye been caught  by the Pearl Grey? I do like Taupe too, but I'd like to get a stock Aphrodite in the Taupe/Black combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm really torn about what leather to choose for the Selene. As much as I love Lead, I have several metallic bags in the pewter/anthracite/graphite family so I'm not sure I need a repeat in the metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the other standard colours. I have a Teal Minerva. I like the purple but I have many purple bags. Has anyone else's eye been caught  by the Pearl Grey? I do like Taupe too, but I'd like to get a stock Aphrodite in the Taupe/Black combo.




I love the Pearl Grey! Great neutral!


----------



## msd_bags

Pearl Grey is also the color I'm leaning to for a Minerva (next year's purchase). It's a color missing from my collection and I think it's a great neutral.

For those with swatches, do you think this is a very light grey susceptible to dirt and marks?


----------



## Yuki85

A short update of my bag journey. 

I hate my post office. 

I checked with Valentina and she sent me a copy of the label on the box with the "FULL"address and I called my post office again: 

I said that the company sent me a copy of the label with the address showing on the box and they said that they can proof the address was not correct. They have taken some pictures of my box and their employees are not allowed to call anybody  and once the company receive it they can see that a part of the address is missing.  I was really really mad. 

However, Valentina told me once they receive it, they will check and resend it.


----------



## VanBod1525

Yuki, I hope you get a resolution soon. I know how annoying it can be to deal with courier and postal companies. Admit they made a mistake? Very rarely!!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm really torn about what leather to choose for the Selene. As much as I love Lead, I have several metallic bags in the pewter/anthracite/graphite family so I'm not sure I need a repeat in the metallic.
> 
> I was looking at the other standard colours. I have a Teal Minerva. I like the purple but I have many purple bags. Has anyone else's eye been caught  by the Pearl Grey? I do like Taupe too, but I'd like to get a stock Aphrodite in the Taupe/Black combo.



Vannie my first purchase was a pearl grey with black handles Aphrodite. It is a gorgeous shade of grey and goes with everything. My daughter asked me if she could have the Aphrodite for her birthday she loves the color and says it goes with everything. It is a great neutral.


----------



## djfmn

I am about to order my lead Minnie Selene along with a lead Phoebe and a taupe Phoebe.

Super excited it has taken me ages to decide on lead but that is the one I really love. 
The lead Phoebe is because I saw Odebdo's reveal and I had to have one!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di, I think you have more MASSACCESI bags than anyone!  I can't wait for your reveals.  The little lead Phoebe will be so nice inside your midi lead Selene!  Like, to use her for what you would ordinarily use for a purse changer!  I do wish Marco would make purse changers/orgainizers.  I want one so badly!  I had one some years ago, but it pretty much fell apart.  A purse organizer made of leather would last forever!*





djfmn said:


> I am about to order my lead Minnie Selene along with a lead Phoebe and a taupe Phoebe.
> 
> Super excited it has taken me ages to decide on lead but that is the one I really love.
> The lead Phoebe is because I saw Odebdo's reveal and I had to have one!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> I am about to order my lead Minnie Selene along with a lead Phoebe and a taupe Phoebe.
> 
> Super excited it has taken me ages to decide on lead but that is the one I really love.
> The lead Phoebe is because I saw Odebdo's reveal and I had to have one!!!



So exciting! I can't wait to see! I'm still waiting for my bag and Flora's to arrive. Earlier in the week it said delivery Dec 2, but it's still showing as enroute. I think it's stuck somewhere in the middle of Canada! Hopefully I'll the package by the weekend!


----------



## Yuki85

Dear All, 

I just got the news from Valentina that they received my bag yesterday and they will send it again today for free of charge!!! 

I AMMM SOOOOO HAPPY.


----------



## msd_bags

Yuki85 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I just got the news from Valentina that they received my bag yesterday and they will send it again today for free of charge!!!
> 
> I AMMM SOOOOO HAPPY.


They really try to make their customers happy!  Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## Yuki85

Yes, what and how they are doing is just amazing


----------



## djfmn

Sooo happy your bag will soon be on its way back to you. I think their customer service is excellent. Can't wait to see your reveal.


----------



## Lawseenai

I am interested in the Athena. Does anyone here have one? How do you like it? Modeling pics would be appreciated. Thx!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Hello, lovely ladies! I have just spend the past hour reading all 71 pages of this thread (puff, puff!) to learn all I can about Massaccesi bags. I have spent a lot of time on Marco's site, and have pretty much settled on a bespoke Zhoe as my first purchase. *elise* and *djfmn*, thank you for your photos!

Darling Valentina is sending me swatches (I have been waiting three weeks, but as I read the thread, I learned that this is not unusual!) because the color I am interested in is pink, which is a very difficult color to select from a computer monitor. Then, of course, I will have to pick a lining... but one thing at a time! 

I have two questions:

1. I would love my Zhoe with silver hardware, but I don't see this as an option on the Bespoke page. Is this something you have to request separately in an email, once the bag is ordered?

2. I am thinking of choosing "Cappuccino" as my lining color, even though  "Silver" is probably a better match, purely for the fun of knowing that there is Cappuccino inside my bespoke Italian bag. :giggles: Have any of you selected this lining color? It looks like a very pale tan to my eye... at least on my computer screen. Am I correct?

Thanks in advance for your help, and I look forward to reading more on this thread!


----------



## djfmn

Lawseenai said:


> I am interested in the Athena. Does anyone here have one? How do you like it? Modeling pics would be appreciated. Thx!!!



Julija got the first Athena it was in blue reef and it is gorgeous. I also think Yuki ordered an Athena.

I know Julija posted mod shots of her with the Athena and what she was able to fit in the bag as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## allysar

There is a Bespoke Zhoe in pink on the massaccesi Pinterest page I believe.  It looks really nice! I think that is a lovely choice!


----------



## Lawseenai

djfmn said:


> Julija got the first Athena it was in blue reef and it is gorgeous. I also think Yuki ordered an Athena.
> 
> I know Julija posted mod shots of her with the Athena and what she was able to fit in the bag as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.




Thanks! Gonna check it out!


----------



## msd_bags

Lawseenai said:


> I am interested in the Athena. Does anyone here have one? How do you like it? Modeling pics would be appreciated. Thx!!!


Hi there! I got the first Black Athena (Valentina said so ).  I like it a lot as I find it very chic and elegant.  Carries a lot too. It is just the right size. One thing though which I believe is specific to my bag only, it leans forward a bit. I guess it has something to do with adding that provision for the long strap holder which I requested as an extra option.  I already reported this to Valentina and she said Marco was very concerned.  They offered to take back my piece but I said I'm fine with it.

I posted my photos here too along with Julija's:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-massaccesi-mod-shots-thread-886138-3.html


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! I have just spend the past hour reading all 71 pages of this thread (puff, puff!) to learn all I can about Massaccesi bags. I have spent a lot of time on Marco's site, and have pretty much settled on a bespoke Zhoe as my first purchase. *elise* and *djfmn*, thank you for your photos!
> 
> Darling Valentina is sending me swatches (I have been waiting three weeks, but as I read the thread, I learned that this is not unusual!) because the color I am interested in is pink, which is a very difficult color to select from a computer monitor. Then, of course, I will have to pick a lining... but one thing at a time!
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I would love my Zhoe with silver hardware, but I don't see this as an option on the Bespoke page. Is this something you have to request separately in an email, once the bag is ordered?
> 
> 2. I am thinking of choosing "Cappuccino" as my lining color, even though  "Silver" is probably a better match, purely for the fun of knowing that there is Cappuccino inside my bespoke Italian bag. :giggles: Have any of you selected this lining color? It looks like a very pale tan to my eye... at least on my computer screen. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, and I look forward to reading more on this thread!



Hi Elaine! Glad to see you in this part of the forum. Sorry though, I don't have answers for your questions as I have not ordered bespoke yet.  I think there's a dedicated thread for Zhoe. You may want to take a look. The moderators did some merging of the threads so it's not as easy to refer back to some previous posts.  I hope to order a Zhoe myself next year, though my priority is a Minerva.   This is to add the Athena I have.


----------



## ElainePG

allysar said:


> There is a Bespoke Zhoe in pink on the massaccesi Pinterest page I believe.  It looks really nice! I think that is a lovely choice!


Thank you! I just went over to Pinterest and saw it. It really does look pretty, doesn't it? Someone here created a "sample" out of paper to test out the size of a bag... I think that's a fabulous idea, & I'm going to do it with the Zhoe. It's a strange sort of trapezoidal shape, and I really need to be sure it's right for me. I'm five-foot-nothing, and don't do well with oversized bags. On the other hand, I need a bag large enough to carry all my "stuff"!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine! Glad to see you in this part of the forum. Sorry though, I don't have answers for your questions as I have not ordered bespoke yet.  *I think there's a dedicated thread for Zhoe. *You may want to take a look. The moderators did some merging of the threads so it's not as easy to refer back to some previous posts.  I hope to order a Zhoe myself next year, though my priority is a Minerva.   This is to add the Athena I have.



Thanks, *msd*! I'll do a search. I searched for "massaccesi," and it brought me here. Which was great... I've learned so much! So I'll search for "zhoe" next.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! I have just spend the past hour reading all 71 pages of this thread (puff, puff!) to learn all I can about Massaccesi bags. I have spent a lot of time on Marco's site, and have pretty much settled on a bespoke Zhoe as my first purchase. *elise* and *djfmn*, thank you for your photos!
> 
> Darling Valentina is sending me swatches (I have been waiting three weeks, but as I read the thread, I learned that this is not unusual!) because the color I am interested in is pink, which is a very difficult color to select from a computer monitor. Then, of course, I will have to pick a lining... but one thing at a time!
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1. I would love my Zhoe with silver hardware, but I don't see this as an option on the Bespoke page. Is this something you have to request separately in an email, once the bag is ordered?
> 
> 2. I am thinking of choosing "Cappuccino" as my lining color, even though  "Silver" is probably a better match, purely for the fun of knowing that there is Cappuccino inside my bespoke Italian bag. :giggles: Have any of you selected this lining color? It looks like a very pale tan to my eye... at least on my computer screen. Am I correct?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, and I look forward to reading more on this thread!



ElainePG once you have selected your leather choice and lining send an email to Valentina letting her know you want silver lining. Also I think you can put a note in your order asking for Silver HW. I chose the soft gold HW for my orange Zhoe as I thought that would be better with the orange. I am not a gold HW person I much prefer silver. I can tell you that the soft gold is gorgeous it changes in different light from looking silver to looking gold. Having said that I selected silver with the all purple Aphrodite that I bought. More often or not I select silver it is my preference. I just ordered a lead Minnie Selene and a lead Phoebe and I went with silver HW on those bags. I am also getting an Amaranto minnie Selene and I went with silver HW on that bag as well. The only bags I have soft gold HW is on the gray and black Aphrodite and also the orange Zhoe.  I love love love the Zhoe it fits way more than I thought it would. I have had a lot of people ask me about the Zhoe when I have used it. You will love the style I am thinking of getting another Zhoe. Although I have to put the brakes on buying any more Massaccesi bags this year.

I absolutely love buying a bespoke bag made by an Italian leather craftsman the old fashioned way one bag at a time. I also love having input into what I want in a bag I cannot believe I can have bags made like this at this price point it is amazing.

Please let me know if you need any other photos or help. I do have the swatches of leather and I am not planning to buy a pink bag so if you want me to send you my pink swatch I am more than happy to get it in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## Elise.J

ElainePG said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! I have just spend the past hour reading all 71 pages of this thread (puff, puff!) to learn all I can about Massaccesi bags. I have spent a lot of time on Marco's site, and have pretty much settled on a bespoke Zhoe as my first purchase. *elise* and *djfmn*, thank you for your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Darling Valentina is sending me swatches (I have been waiting three weeks, but as I read the thread, I learned that this is not unusual!) because the color I am interested in is pink, which is a very difficult color to select from a computer monitor. Then, of course, I will have to pick a lining... but one thing at a time!
> 
> 
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I would love my Zhoe with silver hardware, but I don't see this as an option on the Bespoke page. Is this something you have to request separately in an email, once the bag is ordered?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I am thinking of choosing "Cappuccino" as my lining color, even though  "Silver" is probably a better match, purely for the fun of knowing that there is Cappuccino inside my bespoke Italian bag. :giggles: Have any of you selected this lining color? It looks like a very pale tan to my eye... at least on my computer screen. Am I correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, and I look forward to reading more on this thread!




Hi Elaine 
The swatches are worth the wait the colours are amazing. I only have the standard grey lining in my Zhoe and went with the gold lining on my bespoke Selene the colour is different than it looks on the website, but much prettier So I can't tell you what the others are like. But I do think ordering cappuccino lining in a Italian leather handbag is a great idea  
When I ordered my bags I did so by emailing Valentina, she is very sweet and will help you get your perfect bag. That way you can request what hardware you want at the same time. 
Not sure if this helps &#128522;


----------



## skyqueen

ElainePG said:


> Hello, lovely ladies! I have just spend the past hour reading all 71 pages of this thread (puff, puff!) to learn all I can about Massaccesi bags. I have spent a lot of time on Marco's site, and have pretty much settled on a bespoke Zhoe as my first purchase. *elise* and *djfmn*, thank you for your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> Darling Valentina is sending me swatches (I have been waiting three weeks, but as I read the thread, I learned that this is not unusual!) because the color I am interested in is pink, which is a very difficult color to select from a computer monitor. Then, of course, I will have to pick a lining... but one thing at a time!
> 
> 
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I would love my Zhoe with silver hardware, but I don't see this as an option on the Bespoke page. Is this something you have to request separately in an email, once the bag is ordered?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I am thinking of choosing "Cappuccino" as my lining color, even though  "Silver" is probably a better match, purely for the fun of knowing that there is Cappuccino inside my bespoke Italian bag. :giggles: Have any of you selected this lining color? It looks like a very pale tan to my eye... at least on my computer screen. Am I correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help, and I look forward to reading more on this thread!




I knew you'd love this thread!


----------



## ElainePG

skyqueen said:


> I knew you'd love this thread!


Ya found me out, *skyqueen*!


----------



## ElainePG

Elise.J said:


> Hi Elaine
> The swatches are worth the wait the colours are amazing. I only have the standard grey lining in my Zhoe and went with the gold lining on my bespoke Selene the colour is different than it looks on the website, but much prettier So I can't tell you what the others are like. But I do think ordering cappuccino lining in a Italian leather handbag is a great idea
> When I ordered my bags I did so by emailing Valentina, she is very sweet and will help you get your perfect bag. That way you can request what hardware you want at the same time.
> *Not sure if this helps* &#128522;



That is SUPER helpful, *Elise*! Thank you so much. When I'm ready to order, I will email Valentina and tell her what I want. Because I am *quite* sure that I want silver hardware on a pink bag.

Although didn't I read earlier on this thread that there might be *gunmetal* hardware??? Is that happening? (But I don't visualize gunmetal on a pink bag, so nevermind!)


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> ElainePG once you have selected your leather choice and lining send an email to Valentina letting her know you want silver lining. Also I think you can put a note in your order asking for Silver HW. I chose the soft gold HW for my orange Zhoe as I thought that would be better with the orange. I am not a gold HW person I much prefer silver. I can tell you that the soft gold is gorgeous it changes in different light from looking silver to looking gold. Having said that I selected silver with the all purple Aphrodite that I bought. More often or not I select silver it is my preference. I just ordered a lead Minnie Selene and a lead Phoebe and I went with silver HW on those bags. I am also getting an Amaranto minnie Selene and I went with silver HW on that bag as well. The only bags I have soft gold HW is on the gray and black Aphrodite and also the orange Zhoe.  I love love love the Zhoe it fits way more than I thought it would. I have had a lot of people ask me about the Zhoe when I have used it. You will love the style I am thinking of getting another Zhoe. Although I have to put the brakes on buying any more Massaccesi bags this year.
> 
> *I absolutely love buying a bespoke bag made by an Italian leather craftsman the old fashioned way one bag at a time. I also love having input into what I want in a bag* I cannot believe I can have bags made like this at this price point it is amazing.
> 
> Please let me know if you need any other photos or help. I do have the swatches of leather and I am not planning to buy a pink bag so if you want me to send you my pink swatch I am more than happy to get it in the mail to you tomorrow.



I know exactly what you mean, *djfmn*! I keep thinking it's a beautiful dream, and if I pinch myself, I'll wake up! I've just loved all the beautiful bags I've seen on this thread. I also went to your reveal, so now I have a much better idea of what a Zhoe looks like on an "actual person" rather than a ten-foot-tall model! 

Tomorrow I'm going to follow your advice and make a paper model of the Zhoe, just to be sure it's the right size for me. I was pleased to see, in your reveal thread, that it holds a lot more than you had originally thought it would. I was thrown off by their description of removing the chain and using it as a clutch; that made me think it was a mini bag! But when I saw everything that you were able to fit into it, it really looks the size of most of my handbags. My "ideal" bag size is 11" wide, about 4" deep, and 8 inches high. And because I'm short (5' tall) I do better with an E/W style bag. So I think the Zhoe will be perfect for me.


----------



## Juliemvis

Still waiting for little Divina to be unveiled


----------



## Yuki85

I am waiting for my Athena! Should be here by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## Elise.J

Yuki85 said:


> I am waiting for my Athena! Should be here by Monday or Tuesday




Yay


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> I am waiting for my Athena! Should be here by Monday or Tuesday



Yuki so excited for you that your bag will finally get to you on Monday. I know you have been waiting patiently to receive your Athena.


----------



## Yuki85

Yeahhhh can't wait


----------



## Minkette

Do you have to order a bespoke version of a bag to get silver hardware? I like Taupe which isn't a bespoke color and even when creating a bespoke bag, there doesn't appear to be an option to change the hardware color?

Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

Minkette said:


> Do you have to order a bespoke version of a bag to get silver hardware? I like Taupe which isn't a bespoke color and even when creating a bespoke bag, there doesn't appear to be an option to change the hardware color?
> 
> Thanks!



No you do not have to bespoke to get SW hardware. Just put a note on your order I believe there is a place to do that. If not send an email to Valentina and ask for silver HW. I ordered a teal Phoebe and asked for SW hardware. I love the taupe I planning to get a taupe Minnie Minerva as my bag in 2015.


----------



## Minkette

djfmn said:


> No you do not have to bespoke to get SW hardware. Just put a note on your order I believe there is a place to do that. If not send an email to Valentina and ask for silver HW. I ordered a teal Phoebe and asked for SW hardware. I love the taupe I planning to get a taupe Minnie Minerva as my bag in 2015.


Thanks!


----------



## lenie

If anyone has or will be getting both of the Minerva sizes or both Selene sizes, I would appreciate a picture of both bags together for size comparison.
Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> If anyone has or will be getting both of the Minerva sizes or both Selene sizes, I would appreciate a picture of both bags together for size comparison.
> Thank you!



Lenie
I think Lovie is getting both sizes of the Minervas so she should be able to post a picture of the two Minervas. I am not sure I have seen anyone ordering both sizes of the Selenes.


----------



## Moonstarr

I was able to pick up my Nut Brown Midi Minerva at the post office today AND the two Flora's (Lead and Bronze). O.M.G. those Africa leathers are AMAZING. I'm going to take photos of them both including the lead with the BE Anthracite and Pewter. I think the size of the Flora is PERFECT for me to use as a bag organizer for the little odds and ends. I am also liking the Midi Minerva. I'm usually not as comfortable wearing a shoulder bag (they always seem to want to slide off my shoulder), but I think this style will work for me. The Nut Brown is really nice ... a nice mid tone brown which is something I didn't have in my collection. Now after seeing that Bronze, I am REALLY wanting to have another Midi Minerva in the Bronze. Plus they do have that jewellery promotion on now.  Anyway, I'll take lots of photos tomorrow during the day and will post them on this thread. 

Oh! Question ... does anyone remember if the Bronze is a standard colour for the Midi Minerva OR would it be a bespoke?


----------



## pbnjam

Moonstarr said:


> I was able to pick up my Nut Brown Midi Minerva at the post office today AND the two Flora's (Lead and Bronze). O.M.G. those Africa leathers are AMAZING. I'm going to take photos of them both including the lead with the BE Anthracite and Pewter. I think the size of the Flora is PERFECT for me to use as a bag organizer for the little odds and ends. I am also liking the Midi Minerva. I'm usually not as comfortable wearing a shoulder bag (they always seem to want to slide off my shoulder), but I think this style will work for me. The Nut Brown is really nice ... a nice mid tone brown which is something I didn't have in my collection. Now after seeing that Bronze, I am REALLY wanting to have another Midi Minerva in the Bronze. Plus they do have that jewellery promotion on now.  Anyway, I'll take lots of photos tomorrow during the day and will post them on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Question ... does anyone remember if the Bronze is a standard colour for the Midi Minerva OR would it be a bespoke?




I ordered a midi minerva in bronze! I'm excited to get this. It's a standard color, which makes the price really good.


----------



## Moonstarr

pbnjam said:


> I ordered a midi minerva in bronze! I'm excited to get this. It's a standard color, which makes the price really good.



Good to know! That does make it more affordable. I can't wait to see photos of your bag when it comes in.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Yuki85 said:


> I am waiting for my Athena! Should be here by Monday or Tuesday


 
Yay!!!!!!!  I love when we have incoming!  




djfmn said:


> Lenie
> I think Lovie is getting both sizes of the Minervas so she should be able to post a picture of the two Minervas. I am not sure I have seen anyone ordering both sizes of the Selenes.


 

Yes, I have two Minnie Minervas ordered.  I will post pictures when they arrive and the family is all together. 



Moonstarr said:


> I was able to pick up my Nut Brown Midi Minerva at the post office today AND the two Flora's (Lead and Bronze). O.M.G. those Africa leathers are AMAZING. I'm going to take photos of them both including the lead with the BE Anthracite and Pewter. I think the size of the Flora is PERFECT for me to use as a bag organizer for the little odds and ends. I am also liking the Midi Minerva. I'm usually not as comfortable wearing a shoulder bag (they always seem to want to slide off my shoulder), but I think this style will work for me. The Nut Brown is really nice ... a nice mid tone brown which is something I didn't have in my collection. Now after seeing that Bronze, I am REALLY wanting to have another Midi Minerva in the Bronze. Plus they do have that jewellery promotion on now.  Anyway, I'll take lots of photos tomorrow during the day and will post them on this thread.


 

Moonstarr, I always start drooling when I know I am about to see your pictures!  Just can't wait to see them, and your first impressions of the Africas have me drooling too.  I have been wanting to order Bronze and just have not pulled the trigger yet.  I want to, and it is in line with the next choice for me, but still on the fence.  I think it is because Metallics always make me nervous (h*ll, even regular color leathers makes me nervous, lol, until I hold them.)  It is good to read your opinion.




pbnjam said:


> I ordered a midi minerva in bronze! I'm excited to get this. It's a standard color, which makes the price really good.


 

Oh my!  I have considered one for myself, I am very excited to see yours!  Please keep us posted, I am thrilled for you!


----------



## pbnjam

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh my!  I have considered one for myself, I am very excited to see yours!  Please keep us posted, I am thrilled for you!


 
I just checked my tracking number and it's in Ohio! So I am thinking I will be getting it pretty soon. My first metallic bag! I'm always worried that metallic bags will lose color because it does for my SLGs. But it will also be a good test of quality. Anyways, just doing this -->>


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yuki85 said:


> I am waiting for my Athena! Should be here by Monday or Tuesday


So glad that you will finally receive it - can't wait! I am really excited for you, Yuki!


----------



## Moonstarr

Ladies  I have my new Massaccesi Midi Minerva and Floras to share!  So excited! 

First of all, lets talk about the Nut Brown Midi Minerva with the light gold hardware. The colour is great  it looks like milk chocolate to me. The swatch I have made it appear that it might be a bit darker (in fact, with all the swatches I find that the actual bag (to me) appears lighter when its a whole bag compared to a swatch. The leather is the same, but the illusion to me is that the swatches appear darker). I dont currently have a nice medium tone brown, so this fits that gap and I think it will be a great neutral. I also think it looks great in this style  it feels very casual in this bag.  

I wasnt sure about the Midi Minerva as Im not a shoulder bag kinda gal (the straps always seemed to want to slide off my shoulder). HOWEVER, I wore this out today and didnt have any problems. I think it helps that its only one strap and its a good width. The size of the bag is perfect. The large would have been way too big on me, but the Midi is just right. I have enough room for all my things and they only take up less than half the bag. So theres a lot more room if I need it. I can see myself ordering another Midi Minerva and the only problem Im having is deciding which colour. I was thinking Bronze, but now Im leaning towards maybe the Plum which has been a colour Ive been tempted on all along. I think I want my next Midi Minerva to be a pop of colour!

Here are some photos of the Nut Brown Midi Minerva. The first photo is taken outside in natural light, then inside in natural light. I have a photo that shows the underside of the flap and how it closes. Its very secure. I only wish, as Ive heard others say, that the front flap was a BIT longer to cover the top of the pockets a bit more. Although I do think I heard that as it breaks in and slouches more that it helps. Im also including photos of what I have inside the bag so you can get an idea of what it carries (you can see how I still have lots of room).

I have 17 photos in total  so this will take a couple of posts!


----------



## Moonstarr

more ...


----------



## Moonstarr

And now for the Africa leathers!  These are AMAZING. When I first took them out the box I was like &#8220;WOW!&#8221;. They are very soft, have a gorgeous texture, and the metallic sheen &#8230; beautiful! Right away I was thinking I wanted a Bronze Midi Minerva but then I changed my mind because for me I think I&#8217;d rather have the Bronze in a smaller bag. It&#8217;s STUNNING, but I still have my BE Anthracite and maybe I only need one larger metallic bag. Plus now that I have the Nut Brown I&#8217;m thinking something completely different for another Midi Minerva (possibly the Plum). It is an amazing leather though and if you order it and like the bling of the metallics, you&#8217;ll love it! I&#8217;m so happy I got both the Lead and the Bronze in the Flora&#8217;s. 

The Flora&#8217;s are perfect for what I wanted &#8230; a smaller organizer bag. I can just toss in all my little odds/ends and it keeps it all neat AND much easier to switch bags. They both come with a longer chain, but I doubt I&#8217;ll use them that way. I think they would be a little small for an evening clutch (the Phoebe has that covered), but for inside another bag as an organizer OR if you don&#8217;t have much to carry and want to use it for errands, etc., &#8230; perfect! It does come with handy card slots built in.

I have lots of photos and also comparison photos of the Lead with the BE Anthracite and Pewter. I think of all three, I like the colour of the Anthracite the best, but I love the texture of the Lead the best. Seriously, it&#8217;s an amazing leather. If they ever come out with a purple Africa I will be ALL over that and that one I&#8217;ll do in a bag (because I LOVE purple!) &#8230; 

The first photo shows the Lead and Bronze outside, the next photos are first with flash and then without and then both in direct sunlight. Then I have photos of the larger items I carry in it and how much it carries (what I carry only takes up about half). Following that are the comparison photos with the Lead and Belen Echandia Anthracite and Pewter.

And finally at the very end &#8230; is my current Massaccesi family group shot!  Purple/grey and Teal/black Aphrodite with shortened handles, the Nut Brown Midi Minerva and the Lead and Bronze Flora&#8217;s. LOVE my Massaccesi family and I have a feeling this is only the beginning!


----------



## Moonstarr

and more ...


----------



## Moonstarr

and the last set.

The first comparison photo is with flash and then without. The Covet Me bag is in the Anthracite and the smaller pouch is the Pewter.


----------



## Yuki85

Moonstarr your Collection is just amazing 

Can you take a Picture Wehen You use your minevera? Thx!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh Moonstarry Starry Night!  These pictures exceeded my expectations and heavens your descriptions are so detailed, thank you!  One of my favorite things still about Minerva is how she stays on my shoulder, even with my slippery North Face jacket she stays, so I hope this is a continued joy for you.  The pix are all gorgeous and your family shot is wonderful!


I *LOVE* the ease of a straight across zip top closure on my accessory bags.  I was thinking I could do without purchasing any more SLGs because it is not like I don't have enough, but seeing your Floras weakens me in that regard. I have been so drawn to Flora and your pix are not helping (lol) 


The color of your Minnie Minerva is very rich!  It is fabulous with your other bags too!  And I like the warmth the light gold brings out in that leather.


Enjoy your new beauties!  I love them!


----------



## s_milla

beautiful pics! thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

I love your collection  it's just amazing  and thank you for the pictures! Now I do not know what will be my next bag - either the mini minevera or the vlieger and Vadam! I want both LOL


----------



## djfmn

MoonStarr OMG your photos are amazing love love love your bags. The Minnie Minerva is gorgeous you are right just like milk chocolate. The Africa leathers are stunning. Your Floras are perfect. Your entire collection is just incredible. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Julija

Moonstarr said:


> and the last set.
> 
> The first comparison photo is with flash and then without. The Covet Me bag is in the Anthracite and the smaller pouch is the Pewter.



Whoaaa, girl, amazing pics and amazing collection! I'm in love with totally everything, and I love love Africa leathers in small items. Need to get a Flora for myself


----------



## pbnjam

Moonstarr- Thank you for all the great pictures! The bronze and lead Floras are gorgeous! Your midi Minerva looks like a really good medium size bag. Great family photo! Congrats!


----------



## VanBod1525

You are right about the Nut Brown giving the Minnie a casual look. I love that shade and, as ever, your photos are divine. I have enough SLGs but I'm thinking a Flora might have to make its way to me regardless!!


----------



## Elise.J

Thank you for all the amazing pics &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr - thanks for sharing your photos!! I've been so drawn to the Minerva from the start and photos of your midi reinforces my love for it, though is making me confused bet full size and midi. Africa leathers look so good!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonstarr said:


> Ladies  I have my new Massaccesi Midi Minerva and Floras to share!  So excited!
> 
> First of all, lets talk about the Nut Brown Midi Minerva with the light gold hardware. The colour is great  it looks like milk chocolate to me. *The swatch I have made it appear that it might be a bit darker (in fact, with all the swatches I find that the actual bag (to me) appears lighter when its a whole bag compared to a swatch. *The leather is the same, but the illusion to me is that the swatches appear darker). I dont currently have a nice medium tone brown, so this fits that gap and I think it will be a great neutral. I also think it looks great in this style  it feels very casual in this bag.
> 
> I wasnt sure about the Midi Minerva as Im not a shoulder bag kinda gal (the straps always seemed to want to slide off my shoulder). HOWEVER, I wore this out today and didnt have any problems. I think it helps that its only one strap and its a good width. The size of the bag is perfect. The large would have been way too big on me, but the Midi is just right. I have enough room for all my things and they only take up less than half the bag. So theres a lot more room if I need it. I can see myself ordering another Midi Minerva and the only problem Im having is deciding which colour. I was thinking Bronze, but now Im leaning towards maybe the Plum which has been a colour Ive been tempted on all along. I think I want my next Midi Minerva to be a pop of colour!
> 
> Here are some photos of the Nut Brown Midi Minerva. The first photo is taken outside in natural light, then inside in natural light. I have a photo that shows the underside of the flap and how it closes. Its very secure. I only wish, as Ive heard others say, that the front flap was a BIT longer to cover the top of the pockets a bit more. Although I do think I heard that as it breaks in and slouches more that it helps. Im also including photos of what I have inside the bag so you can get an idea of what it carries (you can see how I still have lots of room).
> 
> I have 17 photos in total  so this will take a couple of posts!



Thank you so much for your gorgeous photos, *moonstarr*, and congratulations on your stunning new Midi Minerva! 

That's very good information to know about the bag being a bit lighter in color than the swatches. It's always so difficult to make a decision from swatches of any kind; I once painted a room the most awful color (sort of a Halloween pumpkin shade) but the little paint swatch looked stunning!

I hope you and your Midi Minerva have many happy years together.


----------



## Moonstarr

ElainePG said:


> That's very good information to know about the bag being a bit lighter in color than the swatches. It's always so difficult to make a decision from swatches of any kind; I once painted a room the most awful color (sort of a Halloween pumpkin shade) but the little paint swatch looked stunning!



Yeah, it's weird because if you put the swatch on the bag, it's exactly the same colour, but for some reason (in my eyes) when the bag is covered in that same leather it seems lighter. It might just be my eyes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moonstarr said:


> and the last set.
> 
> The first comparison photo is with flash and then without. The Covet Me bag is in the Anthracite and the smaller pouch is the Pewter.


Beautiful choices - thank you for sharing!


----------



## Moonstarr

Thanks everyone for your comments! I'm really happy with everything I've gotten from Massaccesi. I feel like I want to jump right back in and order something else, BUT after thinking about it logically ... I'm going to TRY to contain myself and wait to see what's in line for spring. I have these three Massaccesi bags plus the rest of my collection that hasn't seen the light of day for a while now. Time to make use of what I have and then see what's in store for spring (please let there be a satchel! ). Like I said ... I'm going to TRY ...


----------



## ElainePG

Moonstarr said:


> Yeah, it's weird because if you put the swatch on the bag, it's exactly the same colour, but for some reason (in my eyes) *when the bag is covered in that same leather it seems lighter*. It might just be my eyes!



No, it's not your eyes... the exact same thing happened when I painted my bedroom Halloween orange! The swatch and the wall were identical, but on the swatch it looked like a nicely-browned biscuit... and in my bedroom it looked like I was sleeping inside a pumpkin! 

I'm really glad for you that the bag turned out to be a color you like. Since I'm seriously considering a pink Zhoe, I'll keep in mind that when I receive the bag it might turn out to be a slightly lighter pink. Which would actually be fine with me!


----------



## a_v_p

For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!







Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.

Bottom shot:






Side by side comparison with a LV Speedy 30:
















She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!


----------



## a_v_p

My shopping experience with Massaccesi was generally very positive. Valentina is a lovely person and her communication is very timely. 

There was a manufacturing defect with my bag that delayed its completion; Marco wanted my bag to be 100% perfect (spoiler: and it is!), so they informed me of the delay, which really wasn't more than a few days.

Shipping was pretty fast from Italy to Canada. I had to pay duty and tax (boo). The bag was packaged in a sturdy box with tons of packaging and a lovely dust bag. The bag was stuffed with tissue paper, which I still use when I store her to keep the shape.

I was a little disappointed that they shipped her to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I realize that most people use the same address for both, but I don't, so the next I time I order from them, I will be sure to highlight this and bring it to Valentina's attention.

The bag is absolutely perfect. Every stitch, every piece of leather, all the hardware - it's all perfect. Looks and feels and smells like a true luxury piece without having been mass-produced. I'm in love. I love the shade of red, the little feet, the smoothness of the zippper, and even the way they stitched the handles. This is a big thing: the handles are thick, but they flop nicely because of the way they've been stitched. 

I loved the structured design when I saw her. You can easily throw the bag over your shoulder with a winter coat on for ease of carrying. That magnetic pocket in the front is awesome. I don't like bags that make me fuss, and this is straight-up utilitarian with a hard dose of chic. I really can't say enough good things about the quality and design of this bag!


----------



## ElainePG

a_v_p said:


> My shopping experience with Massaccesi was generally very positive. Valentina is a lovely person and her communication is very timely.
> 
> There was a manufacturing defect with my bag that delayed its completion; Marco wanted my bag to be 100% perfect (spoiler: and it is!), so they informed me of the delay, which really wasn't more than a few days.
> 
> Shipping was pretty fast from Italy to Canada. I had to pay duty and tax (boo). The bag was packaged in a sturdy box with tons of packaging and a lovely dust bag. The bag was stuffed with tissue paper, which I still use when I store her to keep the shape.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that they shipped her to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I realize that most people use the same address for both, but I don't, so the next I time I order from them, I will be sure to highlight this and bring it to Valentina's attention.
> 
> The bag is absolutely perfect. Every stitch, every piece of leather, all the hardware - it's all perfect. Looks and feels and smells like a true luxury piece without having been mass-produced. I'm in love. I love the shade of red, the little feet, the smoothness of the zippper, and even the way they stitched the handles. This is a big thing: the handles are thick, but they flop nicely because of the way they've been stitched.
> 
> I loved the structured design when I saw her. You can easily throw the bag over your shoulder with a winter coat on for ease of carrying. That magnetic pocket in the front is awesome. I don't like bags that make me fuss, and this is straight-up utilitarian with a hard dose of chic. I really can't say enough good things about the quality and design of this bag!


It's a stunner, *a_v_p*! I wish they made it with a detachable shoulder or cross-body strap... the Athena is really my favorite of all the line, but I need the extra strap.

The cherry red color is delish!


----------



## a_v_p

ElainePG said:


> It's a stunner, *a_v_p*! I wish they made it with a detachable shoulder or cross-body strap... the Athena is really my favorite of all the line, but I need the extra strap.
> 
> The cherry red color is delish!



Thank you!

I hear you about the extra strap. She'd be unstoppable with a crossbody strap!


----------



## Yuki85

a red Athena !!


----------



## msd_bags

a_v_p said:


> For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!
> 
> 
> Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.
> 
> 
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!



Oh wow, red Athena!! This is so lovely! I have one in Black and I sure know what you mean by divine leather smell! I can't get enough of it actually.  

Carrying this bag gives me so much pleasure. It's not way up there in terms of price, but you get a feeling of wearing a very expensive bag when you carry her.

I might know what Marco meant by some 'manufacturing defect'.  I gave them some feedback on my Athena, which Valentina said was the first black one commercially made.  Marco said he would study the design again. They even offered to refund me if I send the bag back, but it would be too much of a hassle and expensive for me to do that since I'm from Asia and parcel service is expensive.  And besides, I'm fine with the "problem".

By the way, I ordered mine with long strap for some extra euros but I have not actually gotten it - to cut a long story short, my cargo forwarder left it in the US when it did consolidation of my stuff.  I'll likely get it next week still. I tried another long strap that I have at home, but honestly, I would be scared to carry it that way because I would fear the strap might snap.  I'm just not sure with the strap Marco prepared for it, maybe (hopefully) it's wider and thicker.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> It's a stunner, *a_v_p*! I wish they made it with a detachable shoulder or cross-body strap... the Athena is really my favorite of all the line, but I need the extra strap.
> 
> The cherry red color is delish!


Hi Elaine! I ordered my black Athena with an optional long strap for a small fee (so yes, it can be done). As I mentioned above in my reply to a_v_p, I have not received the extra strap due to the fault of my forwarder. Anyway, I tried a long strap I have at home which is about 1 inch wide, but I would not carry it that way since I would be scared that the strap might snap because of the weight.  I'm not sure how wide the Massaccesi strap is. I'll know in a week or so.  And also, size- and shape-wise (boxy), I don't think the Athena would look good with crossbody wear.  My thoughts on this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

a_v_p said:


> My shopping experience with Massaccesi was generally very positive. Valentina is a lovely person and her communication is very timely.
> 
> There was a manufacturing defect with my bag that delayed its completion; Marco wanted my bag to be 100% perfect (spoiler: and it is!), so they informed me of the delay, which really wasn't more than a few days.
> 
> Shipping was pretty fast from Italy to Canada. I had to pay duty and tax (boo). The bag was packaged in a sturdy box with tons of packaging and a lovely dust bag. The bag was stuffed with tissue paper, which I still use when I store her to keep the shape.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that they shipped her to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I realize that most people use the same address for both, but I don't, so the next I time I order from them, I will be sure to highlight this and bring it to Valentina's attention.
> 
> The bag is absolutely perfect. Every stitch, every piece of leather, all the hardware - it's all perfect. Looks and feels and smells like a true luxury piece without having been mass-produced. I'm in love. I love the shade of red, the little feet, the smoothness of the zippper, and even the way they stitched the handles. This is a big thing: the handles are thick, but they flop nicely because of the way they've been stitched.
> 
> I loved the structured design when I saw her. You can easily throw the bag over your shoulder with a winter coat on for ease of carrying. That magnetic pocket in the front is awesome. I don't like bags that make me fuss, and this is straight-up utilitarian with a hard dose of chic. I really can't say enough good things about the quality and design of this bag!


Wow - gorgeous choice! Congrats on that stunner!


----------



## Moonstarr

a_v_p said:


> For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!
> 
> Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!



WOW ... that red is gorgeous! What a beautiful colour. Congrats! So happy that you love your bag.


----------



## Julija

a_v_p said:


> For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.
> 
> Bottom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison with a LV Speedy 30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!



Finally, more Athenas! Cherry red is absolutely gorgeous color for Athena, love it. Major congrats on your wonderful bag.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

a_v_p said:


> For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!
> 
> Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.
> 
> 
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!




Wow, avp!  She is just gorgy red gorgeous!  Every woman should own a red bag and yours is stunning!  I love Athena, she is so classic and timeless!  Enjoy her!




ElainePG said:


> It's a stunner, *a_v_p*! I wish they made it with a detachable shoulder or cross-body strap... the Athena is really my favorite of all the line, but I need the extra strap.
> 
> The cherry red color is delish!




Hi ElainePG ---- one of the ladies here requested a detachable shoulder strap for her Athena and they made it for her!  I would email them about it.


----------



## allysar

I might just faint from the gorgeous reveals in this thread.  Thank you ladies!


----------



## djfmn

The reveals are stunning. Thank you for posting all these lovely photos I am drooling. Trying to be good for the spring bags and not buy anything else this year.


----------



## pbnjam

a_v_p said:


> My shopping experience with Massaccesi was generally very positive. Valentina is a lovely person and her communication is very timely.
> 
> There was a manufacturing defect with my bag that delayed its completion; Marco wanted my bag to be 100% perfect (spoiler: and it is!), so they informed me of the delay, which really wasn't more than a few days.
> 
> Shipping was pretty fast from Italy to Canada. I had to pay duty and tax (boo). The bag was packaged in a sturdy box with tons of packaging and a lovely dust bag. The bag was stuffed with tissue paper, which I still use when I store her to keep the shape.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that they shipped her to my billing address instead of my shipping address. I realize that most people use the same address for both, but I don't, so the next I time I order from them, I will be sure to highlight this and bring it to Valentina's attention.
> 
> The bag is absolutely perfect. Every stitch, every piece of leather, all the hardware - it's all perfect. Looks and feels and smells like a true luxury piece without having been mass-produced. I'm in love. I love the shade of red, the little feet, the smoothness of the zippper, and even the way they stitched the handles. This is a big thing: the handles are thick, but they flop nicely because of the way they've been stitched.
> 
> I loved the structured design when I saw her. You can easily throw the bag over your shoulder with a winter coat on for ease of carrying. That magnetic pocket in the front is awesome. I don't like bags that make me fuss, and this is straight-up utilitarian with a hard dose of chic. I really can't say enough good things about the quality and design of this bag!




This red is stunning! I would love to see mod pics of this. Congrats!


----------



## Juliemvis

Still no little divina ,I was hoping to order on Friday


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Still no little divina ,I was hoping to order on Friday



I heard perhaps on Wednesday of this week. I was told he was still getting it perfect before he reveals it.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I heard perhaps on Wednesday of this week. I was told he was still getting it perfect before he reveals it.




I hope so I was hoping it would be here before Christmas


----------



## sandysandiego

This bag is so gorgeous!!  Thank you so much for the pics.  
I love the African leathers as well!  

I am finalizing my order today!  



Moonstarr said:


> Ladies  I have my new Massaccesi Midi Minerva and Floras to share!  So excited!
> 
> First of all, lets talk about the Nut Brown Midi Minerva with the light gold hardware. The colour is great  it looks like milk chocolate to me. The swatch I have made it appear that it might be a bit darker (in fact, with all the swatches I find that the actual bag (to me) appears lighter when its a whole bag compared to a swatch. The leather is the same, but the illusion to me is that the swatches appear darker). I dont currently have a nice medium tone brown, so this fits that gap and I think it will be a great neutral. I also think it looks great in this style  it feels very casual in this bag.
> 
> I wasnt sure about the Midi Minerva as Im not a shoulder bag kinda gal (the straps always seemed to want to slide off my shoulder). HOWEVER, I wore this out today and didnt have any problems. I think it helps that its only one strap and its a good width. The size of the bag is perfect. The large would have been way too big on me, but the Midi is just right. I have enough room for all my things and they only take up less than half the bag. So theres a lot more room if I need it. I can see myself ordering another Midi Minerva and the only problem Im having is deciding which colour. I was thinking Bronze, but now Im leaning towards maybe the Plum which has been a colour Ive been tempted on all along. I think I want my next Midi Minerva to be a pop of colour!
> 
> Here are some photos of the Nut Brown Midi Minerva. The first photo is taken outside in natural light, then inside in natural light. I have a photo that shows the underside of the flap and how it closes. Its very secure. I only wish, as Ive heard others say, that the front flap was a BIT longer to cover the top of the pockets a bit more. Although I do think I heard that as it breaks in and slouches more that it helps. Im also including photos of what I have inside the bag so you can get an idea of what it carries (you can see how I still have lots of room).
> 
> I have 17 photos in total  so this will take a couple of posts!


----------



## sandysandiego

This is stunning!  



a_v_p said:


> For anyone wondering what a Cherry Red Athena looks like, here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she lovely?! I love how structured she is, and the leather smells divine.
> 
> Bottom shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison with a LV Speedy 30:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's absolutely beautiful, and the perfect red for the holidays!


----------



## sandysandiego

In my bespoke midi Minerva I have asked that the front flap be made a bit longer to cover the pockets.  Marco has agreed for a small charge   



Moonstarr said:


> Ladies  I have my new Massaccesi Midi Minerva and Floras to share!  So excited!
> 
> First of all, lets talk about the Nut Brown Midi Minerva with the light gold hardware. The colour is great  it looks like milk chocolate to me. The swatch I have made it appear that it might be a bit darker (in fact, with all the swatches I find that the actual bag (to me) appears lighter when its a whole bag compared to a swatch. The leather is the same, but the illusion to me is that the swatches appear darker). I dont currently have a nice medium tone brown, so this fits that gap and I think it will be a great neutral. I also think it looks great in this style  it feels very casual in this bag.
> 
> I wasnt sure about the Midi Minerva as Im not a shoulder bag kinda gal (the straps always seemed to want to slide off my shoulder). HOWEVER, I wore this out today and didnt have any problems. I think it helps that its only one strap and its a good width. The size of the bag is perfect. The large would have been way too big on me, but the Midi is just right. I have enough room for all my things and they only take up less than half the bag. So theres a lot more room if I need it. I can see myself ordering another Midi Minerva and the only problem Im having is deciding which colour. I was thinking Bronze, but now Im leaning towards maybe the Plum which has been a colour Ive been tempted on all along. I think I want my next Midi Minerva to be a pop of colour!
> 
> Here are some photos of the Nut Brown Midi Minerva. The first photo is taken outside in natural light, then inside in natural light. I have a photo that shows the underside of the flap and how it closes. Its very secure. I only wish, as Ive heard others say, that the front flap was a BIT longer to cover the top of the pockets a bit more. Although I do think I heard that as it breaks in and slouches more that it helps. Im also including photos of what I have inside the bag so you can get an idea of what it carries (you can see how I still have lots of room).
> 
> I have 17 photos in total  so this will take a couple of posts!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Hi Elaine! I ordered my black Athena with an optional long strap for a small fee (so yes, it can be done). As I mentioned above in my reply to a_v_p, I have not received the extra strap due to the fault of my forwarder. Anyway, I tried a long strap I have at home which is about 1 inch wide, but I would not carry it that way since I would be scared that the strap might snap because of the weight.  I'm not sure how wide the Massaccesi strap is. I'll know in a week or so.  And also, size- and shape-wise (boxy), I don't think the Athena would look good with crossbody wear.  My thoughts on this.


Thanks for the information, *msd*! I'm having trouble figuring out how the strap would attach. Did Marco put rings on the sides where a strap would clip on?

When you get your strap, I'd love, love, *love* to see a model pic of it... or, if you're not comfortable with doing that, then a photo of how the strap attaches to the bag. I totally adore the Zhoe style, but the Athena is TDF! At the moment I'm carrying my Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which cost you-don't-want-to-know-how-much (LOL), and it's that same style, with upright satchel handles and a long strap. So if I could replicate that in the Athena, in hot pink, I would be one happy girl!


----------



## ElainePG

sandysandiego said:


> In my bespoke midi Minerva I have asked that the front flap be made a bit longer to cover the pockets.  *Marco has agreed for a small charge*



Marco sounds like a pussycat! I can't wait to place my order (once I figure out exactly what I want, LOL!)... it will be so exciting to have a bespoke bag, from Italy, that's made exactly to my specifications!


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> In my bespoke midi Minerva I have asked that the front flap be made a bit longer to cover the pockets.  Marco has agreed for a small charge



Good to know! I'll definitely ask for that option with my next one.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for the information, *msd*! I'm having trouble figuring out how the strap would attach. *Did Marco put rings on the sides where a strap would clip on?*
> 
> When you get your strap, I'd love, love, *love* to see a model pic of it... or, if you're not comfortable with doing that, then a photo of how the strap attaches to the bag. I totally adore the Zhoe style, but the Athena is TDF! At the moment I'm carrying my Fendi Petite 2Jours Elite, which cost you-don't-want-to-know-how-much (LOL), and it's that same style, with upright satchel handles and a long strap. So if I could replicate that in the Athena, in hot pink, I would be one happy girl!


Yes, Marco indeed put metal hoops on each inner top side of the bag.  I could actually post a close up photo here but I've decided to refer you to this thread of more Massaccesi mod shots, just in case you've not seen this, so you can better appreciate the bags.  When you get to the photos of my black Athena (page 3), you can see the 2 rings on the inner top side.  Here is the link:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-massaccesi-mod-shots-thread-886138.html

Elaine, I'm thinking the Athena may be too big a style than what you normally carry. I actually see your bags in the other thread (and I love them!!) and I know you go for the mini bags.  I'd say the Athena is a medium size.

And finally, I actually have mod shot photos of the Athena with a long strap. I used a Rebecca Minkoff Darcy long strap, I'm not sure how different or similar the Massaccesi strap is.  I decided not to post these before because the background is not really great and the colors I was wearing were too dark to show the bag properly.  But to give you an idea, why not?  Excuse the clutter! Lol. I really don't think this is for crossbody wear though.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Yes, Marco indeed put metal hoops on each inner top side of the bag.  I could actually post a close up photo here but I've decided to refer you to this thread of more Massaccesi mod shots, just in case you've not seen this, so you can better appreciate the bags.  When you get to the photos of my black Athena (page 3), you can see the 2 rings on the inner top side.  Here is the link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-massaccesi-mod-shots-thread-886138.html
> 
> *Elaine, I'm thinking the Athena may be too big a style than what you normally carry. I actually see your bags in the other thread (and I love them!!) and I know you go for the mini bags.  I'd say the Athena is a medium size.*
> 
> And finally, I actually have mod shot photos of the Athena with a long strap. I used a Rebecca Minkoff Darcy long strap, I'm not sure how different or similar the Massaccesi strap is.  I decided not to post these before because the background is not really great and the colors I was wearing were too dark to show the bag properly.  But to give you an idea, why not?  Excuse the clutter! Lol. I really don't think this is for crossbody wear though.



*msd*, it is *so* sweet of you to post these photos!  This really helped me make my decision. You're absolutely right... for my height, the Athena with a strap wouldn't be right for me (though it's lovely on you). But you're taller than I am, so you can pull it off. On me, it would look as though the *bag* is wearing *me*, rather than the other way around!

I hope Marco sends your strap soon, so you have the option of carrying your Athena as a shoulder strap. I'm going to guess that the strap he sends you is thicker than the RM one; from everything I've been reading about him, he's super careful about every detail!

Enjoy your Athena... it looks like the perfect bag for you.


----------



## pbnjam

My midi Minerva in bronze has arrived! Not sure how I feel about it yet because I have never had a metallic bag before. But I think it will grow on me! The leather sure feel thick and I love that it has both a shoulder and crossbody strap. And the bag is very roomy and spacious!













These two outer pockets are very open and have no closure.


----------



## pbnjam

Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.


----------



## msd_bags

Oh, it's beautiful!! I can't decide between the midi and regular size Minerva, but with your mod shots I think a midi would work for me!  I even like it crossbody.

I think the metallic leather is pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> Oh, it's beautiful!! I can't decide between the midi and regular size Minerva, but with your mod shots I think a midi would work for me!  I even like it crossbody.
> 
> I think the metallic leather is pretty! Congrats!!




Thank you! I am 5'2" but wear a size L. This is a good size for me, can hold all my necessities and probably more.


----------



## Moonstarr

pbnjam said:


> My midi Minerva in bronze has arrived! Not sure how I feel about it yet because I have never had a metallic bag before. But I think it will grow on me! The leather sure feel thick and I love that it has both a shoulder and crossbody strap. And the bag is very roomy and spacious!



 Oh WOW! She is gorgeous!!! I think as you get used to carrying a metallic you'll start to feel more comfortable.The bronze is so amazing ... I love how soft the leather is. Great photos BTW! Congrats on your bag.


----------



## djfmn

Pbmjam that bronze midi Minerva is gorgeous. I love your bag the leather is amazing and it is a great color. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## ElainePG

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.



It looks fabulous on you, *pbnjam*! The midi is a great size for you. I have the same challenge as you do: I'm 5' 0", so I can't carry bags that are too large. But perhaps because of the "slouch" of this midi, it almost wraps around your body, and looks as though it's very comfortable. The color is simply amazing!


----------



## Moonstarr

Well, I haven't any self control apparently and just ordered another Midi Minerva in the Plum (with silver hardware, purple lining AND asked if they could lengthen the front pockets a bit since I'm going to have to bespoke anyway). It's just after using the Nut Brown again today, I am really liking it. And that plum was always appealing to me. NOW I've really got to be good. I'm going to consider this one a Christmas/Birthday present to myself.


----------



## skyqueen

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.




Stunning...the bronze seems like a great neutral color!
Congrats!


----------



## Elise.J

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.




She looks beautiful on you &#128522;


----------



## Yuki85

the mini minever is really nice 

I am not sure what will be my next bag - either the mini minever or the vlieger and vadam.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.


I love this size and color - wonderful choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I was all set on a lead midi Selene and then saw this Bronze Midi Minerva - oh the decisions! I am a pockets kind of gal, so the Minerva just works so well...but the Selene has several inside pockets too.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this size and color - wonderful choice!


 Thank you! 


LuvAllBags said:


> I was all set on a lead midi Selene and then saw this Bronze Midi Minerva - oh the decisions! I am a pockets kind of gal, so the Minerva just works so well...but the Selene has several inside pockets too.


 You can't go wrong with either. I really like the shape of midi Selene. I picked Minerva because I don't wear shoulder bags very often and needed the long crossbody strap too. But you can make your life easier and by both!


----------



## pbnjam

Elise.J said:


> She looks beautiful on you &#128522;


 Thank you! She is definitely growing on me. I think I was second guessing my choice because it's a little different than what I am used to carrying. But I am loving by the second with all these compliments. 


skyqueen said:


> Stunning...the bronze seems like a great neutral color!
> Congrats!


 Thank you. I think so too and it will pop against my black coat too.


Moonstarr said:


> Well, I haven't any self control apparently and just ordered another Midi Minerva in the Plum (with silver hardware, purple lining AND asked if they could lengthen the front pockets a bit since I'm going to have to bespoke anyway). It's just after using the Nut Brown again today, I am really liking it. And that plum was always appealing to me. NOW I've really got to be good. I'm going to consider this one a Christmas/Birthday present to myself.


 Plum with silver hardware sounds divine!


ElainePG said:


> It looks fabulous on you, *pbnjam*! The midi is a great size for you. I have the same challenge as you do: I'm 5' 0", so I can't carry bags that are too large. But perhaps because of the "slouch" of this midi, it almost wraps around your body, and looks as though it's very comfortable. The color is simply amazing!


 Thank you. I think my next bag I will go smaller and get a Zhoe next year! That seems like a good size too. 


djfmn said:


> Pbmjam that bronze midi Minerva is gorgeous. I love your bag the leather is amazing and it is a great color. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


 Thank you so much! I love your orange zhoe btw!


Moonstarr said:


> Oh WOW! She is gorgeous!!! I think as you get used to carrying a metallic you'll start to feel more comfortable.The bronze is so amazing ... I love how soft the leather is. Great photos BTW! Congrats on your bag.


 Thank you! I became interested in this brand because of all the excitement in these threads. And I was looking for good quality bag at an affordable price. I love all the pictures that I've seen so far. Massaccessi did not disappoint!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I was all set on a lead midi Selene and then saw this Bronze Midi Minerva - oh the decisions! I am a pockets kind of gal, so the Minerva just works so well...but the Selene has several inside pockets too.


Hi! I believe you have the regular Minerva?  How are you finding it?  The size?


----------



## sandysandiego

Did anybody order the matching jewelry?


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't know why this was so funny to me, but when I read it Iaughed so loudly that I scared the dogs!  "Well, I haven't any self-control apparently..."  OMG, that is just SO funny to me!  Maybe because we all understand exactly how that feels!  I can't wait to see your plum.  We haven't had any plum bag reveals, have we?
*



Moonstarr said:


> Well, I haven't any self control apparently and just ordered another Midi Minerva in the Plum (with silver hardware, purple lining AND asked if they could lengthen the front pockets a bit since I'm going to have to bespoke anyway). It's just after using the Nut Brown again today, I am really liking it. And that plum was always appealing to me. NOW I've really got to be good. I'm going to consider this one a Christmas/Birthday present to myself.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Elaine, have you received your swatches yet?  If not, you should re-write to Valentina.  They were having horrible shipping problems with their carrier, and some boxes got outright lost or were extremely late.  They are using a faster carrier now.  So you should probably zip Valentina a little note about your swatches. 
*



ElainePG said:


> That is SUPER helpful, *Elise*! Thank you so much. When I'm ready to order, I will email Valentina and tell her what I want. Because I am *quite* sure that I want silver hardware on a pink bag.
> 
> Although didn't I read earlier on this thread that there might be *gunmetal* hardware??? Is that happening? (But I don't visualize gunmetal on a pink bag, so nevermind!)


----------



## allysar

That bronze leather really is stunning.  So unique! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> Did anybody order the matching jewelry?



I was nearly tempted when they had the special, but it ended before I ordered my last bag. I would have gotten the bronze with the gold. I'd love to see some reveals. They look really pretty on the website.



Moonfancy said:


> *I don't know why this was so funny to me, but when I read it Iaughed so loudly that I scared the dogs!  "Well, I haven't any self-control apparently..."  OMG, that is just SO funny to me!  Maybe because we all understand exactly how that feels!  I can't wait to see your plum.  We haven't had any plum bag reveals, have we?
> *



 I think my plum will be the first!


----------



## djfmn

I think my plum will be the first! [/QUOTE]

I am so excited for you that plum looks amazing. I am wanting a Minnie Minerva but have decided that will be my new year purchase. I am done for the year trying to show some restraint!!!!! We will see how long that lasts!!! Of course I have shown so much in the past couple of months


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am not sure where to post this information, actually, because I don't think we're supposed to start new Massaccesi threads anymore.  So, when all y'all see this you can pass it on, please.  

Marco IS offering gunmetal hardware now.  It will be a special order and will cost $31 extra.  

Hope this excites all y'all gunmetal lovers!*


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> I am so excited for you that plum looks amazing. I am wanting a Minnie Minerva but have decided that will be my new year purchase. I am done for the year trying to show some restraint!!!!! We will see how long that lasts!!! Of course I have shown so much in the past couple of months



I tried to show restraint, but I guess I didn't try hard enough.   Weren't you expecting a shipment from Massaccesi? Did you get them? Would love to hear your thoughts and see photos!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I tried to show restraint, but I guess I didn't try hard enough.   Weren't you expecting a shipment from Massaccesi? Did you get them? Would love to hear your thoughts and see photos!



Moonie Dear you are correct. I received a package from Massaccesi on Monday with a Amaranto Minnie Selene, purple Phoebe for my daughter and a teal Phoebe for me.

The Amaranto is just gorgeous it is like red velvet it is so delicious and everything I wanted in a red bag. The photos do not show the true richness of this red leather. I was really concerned when I saw photos and the picture of the bag on the website. It looks like a tomato red on my computer screen which is not the color I was looking for. I love the size of the Minnie Selene. 

Do you have both the Aphrodite and a Minnie Minerva? I am wanting to get a Minnie Minerva in taupe as I have mentioned but I am wanting to find out from someone who has an Aphrodite how they feel about the size of the minnie Minerva.


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonie Dear you are correct. I received a package from Massaccesi on Monday with a Amaranto Minnie Selene, purple Phoebe for my daughter and a teal Phoebe for me.
> 
> The Amaranto is just gorgeous it is like red velvet it is so delicious and everything I wanted in a red bag. The photos do not show the true richness of this red leather. I was really concerned when I saw photos and the picture of the bag on the website. It looks like a tomato red on my computer screen which is not the color I was looking for. I love the size of the Minnie Selene.
> 
> Do you have both the Aphrodite and a Minnie Minerva? I am wanting to get a Minnie Minerva in taupe as I have mentioned but I am wanting to find out from someone who has an Aphrodite how they feel about the size of the minnie Minerva.



I hope you post lots of picks ... can't wait to see them!  Hmmmm ... for the size comparison, back on page 74 of this thread I have a family shot that shows the Minni Minerva next to the Aphrodite. The Aphrodite stands a bit taller (it's slouchy in the photo) and the Minnie might a bit wider. I think they both carry about the same though ... it's just distributed differently. 

I really like carrying the Minnie. It's taking a bit of getting used to carrying a shoulder bag since I've been hand carrying for so long and sometimes it still feels like it's sliding a bit (but that's over a heavier winter jacket). I just really love the design/look of this bag. If I had to choose between the two ... hmmmmm... not sure I could at this point. I MIGHT lean a little closer to the Aphrodite, only because I had the handles shortened and I'm more comfortable hand carrying.


----------



## Juliemvis

Great picture of mini divina on the facebook page ,valentina sent me some pictures last night


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *Elaine, have you received your swatches yet?  If not, you should re-write to Valentina.  They were having horrible shipping problems with their carrier, and some boxes got outright lost or were extremely late.  They are using a faster carrier now.  So you should probably zip Valentina a little note about your swatches.
> *


Thank you for asking, *moonfancy*. My swatches arrived yesterday, in the middle of howling winds and drenching rain!  (The California coast is having what they're calling "The Storm of the Century," which is pretty silly, considering the century is only 14 years old!) 

Fortunately, we didn't lose power, so I was able to spend a happy hour drooling over all the gorgeous samples. Valentina was an absolute doll; even though I told her I only want to see Napa Pink, she sent me the complete 3-page sample set. Now I see what everyone means about how amazing the samples are. They must take *forever* to make!

I wrote her a thank-you email, of course.

And I am more sure than ever that pink is the color I want. In the Zhoe style. With silver hardware. But, as I wrote to Valentina, I won't be pulling the trigger until some time in January. It's just getting too crazy now with the holidays, and Marco (and his elves) must be working overtime!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *I am not sure where to post this information, actually, because I don't think we're supposed to start new Massaccesi threads anymore.  So, when all y'all see this you can pass it on, please.
> 
> Marco IS offering gunmetal hardware now.  It will be a special order and will cost $31 extra.
> 
> Hope this excites all y'all gunmetal lovers!*


It does! It does!!!!!

I don't think gunmetal would be the best look on a pink Zhoe... but maybe on my next bag?

(Hmm? Oh. Yes, *of course* there will be a "next bag"!)


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Great picture of mini divina on the facebook page ,valentina sent me some pictures last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2830505
> View attachment 2830506


Love these "construction" pictures, *julie*!


----------



## Moonstarr

Oh oh ... I've been a bad girl.  You know how amazing that bronze leather is ... and you know how nice that Minni Minerva is ...


----------



## ElainePG

Moonstarr said:


> Oh oh ... I've been a bad girl.  You know how amazing that bronze leather is ... and you know how nice that Minni Minerva is ...



BAD girl! BAD! :giggles:

You just know that we're all dying to see pictures when it arrives, *moonstarr*!


----------



## Moonstarr

ElainePG said:


> BAD girl! BAD! :giggles:
> 
> You just know that we're all dying to see pictures when it arrives, *moonstarr*!


I may have also ordered a matching bronze gold necklace which I am really excited to see. I think I need an intervention ... or a larger cloest.


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.


 


OH the Bronze is also a fabulous colour!!                                                                   I love the little larger grains in the leather 
Thanks for posting,and congratulations with this lovely bag !!


----------



## pbnjam

bonniekir said:


> OH the Bronze is also a fabulous colour!!                                                                   I love the little larger grains in the leather
> Thanks for posting,and congratulations with this lovely bag !!




Thank you! It is a really pretty neutral color.


----------



## Moonstarr

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! It is a really pretty neutral color.



Your photos inspired me to order the same bag! It looks gorgeous. I was telling myself from now to limit myself to only have two bags in the same style, but I kept looking at your photos of the Bronze minnie and it's just stunning I couldn't stop thinking about it (and that's after I had decided I wasn't going to get the bronze in the minnie). It looks great on you!


----------



## djfmn

All my gorgeous Massaccesi bags arrived this week 2 boxes!!!! I ordered an Amaranto Minnie Selene, Lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe and taupe Phoebe for my darling daughter. The Phoebes for my daughter are her holiday gifts from me. 

The light is not good as it is foggy and overcast but I took a bunch of photos and will post them all. The lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe and taupe Phoebe are all lined with turquoise. The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe and purple Phoebe are all standard gray linings. 

The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe, Lead minnie Selene, lead Phoebe all have silver hardware. The taupe Phoebe as soft gold hardware.


----------



## Yuki85

djfmn said:


> All my gorgeous Massaccesi bags arrived this week 2 boxes!!!! I ordered an Amaranto Minnie Selene, Lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe and taupe Phoebe for my darling daughter. The Phoebes for my daughter are her holiday gifts from me.
> 
> The light is not good as it is foggy and overcast but I took a bunch of photos and will post them all. The lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe and taupe Phoebe are all lined with turquoise. The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe and purple Phoebe are all standard gray linings.
> 
> The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe, Lead minnie Selene, lead Phoebe all have silver hardware. The taupe Phoebe as soft gold hardware.



Wooww you ordered a lot  I am sure you will enjoy wearing your Selena.  looks very good.


----------



## djfmn

Yuki85 said:


> Wooww you ordered a lot  I am sure you will enjoy wearing your Selena.  looks very good.



Sold a lot of BE bags to fund these bags!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> All my gorgeous Massaccesi bags arrived this week 2 boxes!!!! I ordered an Amaranto Minnie Selene, Lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe and taupe Phoebe for my darling daughter. The Phoebes for my daughter are her holiday gifts from me.



Oooo... photos! They're all so lovely .. out of the two Selene's, which is your favourite? I love both of them ... the lead, wow .. the leather is gorgeous on that bag. I love the texture. And the Amaranto ... beautiful!

What about your favourite out of the Phoebe's? They all look so nice lined up in a row. 

Congrats!!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> All my gorgeous Massaccesi bags arrived this week 2 boxes!!!! I ordered an Amaranto Minnie Selene, Lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe and taupe Phoebe for my darling daughter. The Phoebes for my daughter are her holiday gifts from me.
> 
> The light is not good as it is foggy and overcast but I took a bunch of photos and will post them all. The lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe and taupe Phoebe are all lined with turquoise. The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe and purple Phoebe are all standard gray linings.
> 
> The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe, Lead minnie Selene, lead Phoebe all have silver hardware. The taupe Phoebe as soft gold hardware.


The bags are stunning, and the silver hardware looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## pbnjam

Moonstarr said:


> Your photos inspired me to order the same bag! It looks gorgeous. I was telling myself from now to limit myself to only have two bags in the same style, but I kept looking at your photos of the Bronze minnie and it's just stunning I couldn't stop thinking about it (and that's after I had decided I wasn't going to get the bronze in the minnie). It looks great on you!



I like your avatar.  hehe I am eyeing your aphrodites! Such a beautiful family picture. Congrats on the minnie!


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> All my gorgeous Massaccesi bags arrived this week 2 boxes!!!! I ordered an Amaranto Minnie Selene, Lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe and taupe Phoebe for my darling daughter. The Phoebes for my daughter are her holiday gifts from me.
> 
> The light is not good as it is foggy and overcast but I took a bunch of photos and will post them all. The lead Minnie Selene, lead Phoebe and taupe Phoebe are all lined with turquoise. The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe and purple Phoebe are all standard gray linings.
> 
> The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe, Lead minnie Selene, lead Phoebe all have silver hardware. The taupe Phoebe as soft gold hardware.



Your minnie selenes are gorgeous! And now I definitely want a phoebe. The colors are so pretty and the leather looks soo huggable! Congrats! I also need to sell a few more bags before I can add anymore. Next year it is!


----------



## Dmarie2020

djfmn, all of your bags are lovely!   How exciting to receive them all together!  Thanks so much for sharing them with all of us!

I've been emailing with Valentina regarding my order for an Amaranto Selene and trying to decide what color lining to go with.  Macro says the red does not go and is suggesting pink or turquoise.  I am tempted to go with turquoise, but worried it might look like an American flag (as someone pointed out in one of these posts.)  However, I am considering it.  I am going with the Gold Hardware.
What do you think?

Does anyone else have any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Moonstarr

Dmarie2020 said:


> djfmn, all of your bags are lovely!   How exciting to receive them all together!  Thanks so much for sharing them with all of us!
> 
> I've been emailing with Valentina regarding my order for an Amaranto Selene and trying to decide what color lining to go with.  Macro says the red does not go and is suggesting pink or turquoise.  I am tempted to go with turquoise, but worried it might look like an American flag (as someone pointed out in one of these posts.)  However, I am considering it.  I am going with the Gold Hardware.
> What do you think?
> 
> Does anyone else have any suggestions?  Thanks!



I haven't seen these in person, but from the swatches online, if you're going with gold hardware the cappuccino might be nice with the Amaranto.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonstarr said:


> I haven't seen these in person, but from the swatches online, if you're going with gold hardware the cappuccino might be nice with the Amaranto.


Moonstarr, that's a great suggestion!  I'm leaning either towards Gold or Cappuccino right now.  I wish they had an equivalent color to match the Amaranto, but since the red does not match perhaps the lighter ones will work.  The only other thought I had is Brown.

So now, Gold, Cappuccino or Brown?


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm a Goldie girl through and through, but I think cappuccino would be FABULOUS with Amaranto, Dmarie!  *





Dmarie2020 said:


> Moonstarr, that's a great suggestion!  I'm leaning either towards Gold or Cappuccino right now.  I wish they had an equivalent color to match the Amaranto, but since the red does not match perhaps the lighter ones will work.  The only other thought I had is Brown.
> 
> So now, Gold, Cappuccino or Brown?


----------



## Moonfancy

*So what is your total order, MoonyStarry?  Two new bags and a necklace?  Umm...  Aren't you the one who was on here debating over ONE Minnie in plum?  HAHAHAHA!!  I can't WAIT to see your Minnie in plum!  We haven't seen any bags in plum yet!  I'm so excited for you!*




Moonstarr said:


> I may have also ordered a matching bronze gold necklace which I am really excited to see. I think I need an intervention ... or a larger cloest.


----------



## anabg

I wish I had money right now to order a bag or 2. He has come out with all these smaller versions which I love. Did anyone see the midi Minerva on Facebook?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, if it's your eyes then it's my eyes too.  Because I think the swatches are way different from the whole bags.  But, like you said, when I put a swatch over the whole bag the leather looks exactly the same.  So, swatches are great to have, but they kind of fool you a little bit.  Still, I'd rather have the swatches than no swatches at all!*




Moonstarr said:


> Yeah, it's weird because if you put the swatch on the bag, it's exactly the same colour, but for some reason (in my eyes) when the bag is covered in that same leather it seems lighter. It might just be my eyes!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Get both, Luv!*




LuvAllBags said:


> I was all set on a lead midi Selene and then saw this Bronze Midi Minerva - oh the decisions! I am a pockets kind of gal, so the Minerva just works so well...but the Selene has several inside pockets too.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Your new bag is wonderful!  It looks JUST RIGHT on you! * 



pbnjam said:


> I became interested in this brand because of all the excitement in these threads. And I was looking for good quality bag at an affordable price. I love all the pictures that I've seen so far. Massaccessi did not disappoint!


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *So what is your total order, MoonyStarry?  Two new bags and a necklace?  Umm...  Aren't you the one who was on here debating over ONE Minnie in plum?  HAHAHAHA!!  I can't WAIT to see your Minnie in plum!  We haven't seen any bags in plum yet!  I'm so excited for you!*



Uhm .. yeah. :shame: I guess I'm a "little" impulsive.  Seriously though ... this needs to be it until the spring line WHICH I'm so excited to see! I did sell some Balenciaga's through consignment this past year, but the intention was to put that money in the bank and not buy more bags. Oh well.  I have a couple less expensive bags I'll try to sell just to clear my bag closet for more new arrivals.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Aren't all those swatches amazing, Elaine??!!  I sit and stare at mine until I go cross-eyed!  I'm glad to hear you're safe in that monstrous storm!  And your comment about "The Storm of the Century" made me laugh so loud!  *
:giggles::lolots::giggles:




ElainePG said:


> Thank you for asking, *moonfancy*. My swatches arrived yesterday, in the middle of howling winds and drenching rain!  (The California coast is having what they're calling "The Storm of the Century," which is pretty silly, considering the century is only 14 years old!)
> 
> Fortunately, we didn't lose power, so I was able to spend a happy hour drooling over all the gorgeous samples. Valentina was an absolute doll; even though I told her I only want to see Napa Pink, she sent me the complete 3-page sample set. Now I see what everyone means about how amazing the samples are. They must take *forever* to make!
> 
> I wrote her a thank-you email, of course.
> 
> And I am more sure than ever that pink is the color I want. In the Zhoe style. With silver hardware. But, as I wrote to Valentina, I won't be pulling the trigger until some time in January. It's just getting too crazy now with the holidays, and Marco (and his elves) must be working overtime!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di, your new bags are just so beautiful.  You've got quite a nice Massaccesi Family now!  Thanks for showing such great pictures!
*




djfmn said:


> Sold a lot of BE bags to fund these bags!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> I wish I had money right now to order a bag or 2. He has come out with all these smaller versions which I love. Did anyone see the midi Minerva on Facebook?




Hi anabg  yes, I saw those pictures and it made me order two Minnie Minervas, LOL.  Maybe Santa will bring you a Minnie!  Keep us posted!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> The Amaranto Minnie Selene, teal Phoebe, purple Phoebe, Lead minnie Selene, lead Phoebe all have silver hardware. The taupe Phoebe as soft gold hardware.




Those Phoebes all lined up with a pretty little Chorus Line made me swooooooooooon!


Love, love them (and your others too!!)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Yes, Marco indeed put metal hoops on each inner top side of the bag.  I could actually post a close up photo here but I've decided to refer you to this thread of more Massaccesi mod shots, just in case you've not seen this, so you can better appreciate the bags.  When you get to the photos of my black Athena (page 3), you can see the 2 rings on the inner top side.  Here is the link:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-massaccesi-mod-shots-thread-886138.html




Oh YAY msd_bags!  I am so happy I got to see these pictures, I have not been able to be here very much due to work _(dreadful, ha!) _and I would have been sad to have missed seeing your strap pix.  It is fabulous, I love it so much!  Very classic and beautiful on you.




pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.




OK, pbnjam, this is seriously sooooooooooo cute on you!  Both on your shoulder AND crossbody, I just adore it!  Really a fun leather and cute style, well done!  These pictures make me even more excited for my own two Minnie Minervas which should be shipped within the next couple weeks!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *I am not sure where to post this information, actually, because I don't think we're supposed to start new Massaccesi threads anymore.  So, when all y'all see this you can pass it on, please.  *
> 
> *Marco IS offering gunmetal hardware now.  It will be a special order and will cost $31 extra.  *
> 
> *Hope this excites all y'all gunmetal lovers!*




I was thrilled beyond believe to hear this news!!!!!!!!


I have two Minnies on order and luckily the one that I would not have changed from silver to gunmetal was made first (that would be my Bespoke Turquoise Pebbled with light pink lining and silver hardware.)  My Purple Pebbled had not been made yet, so I was able to change it from silver to gunmetal, woooooooo hooooooooooo!  I have to wait longer because it is a special order, but I could care less!  Purple Pebbled with gunmetal and grey lining will be worth the wait!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> Well, I haven't any self control apparently and just ordered another Midi Minerva in the Plum (with silver hardware, purple lining AND asked if they could lengthen the front pockets a bit since I'm going to have to bespoke anyway). It's just after using the Nut Brown again today, I am really liking it. And that plum was always appealing to me. NOW I've really got to be good. I'm going to consider this one a Christmas/Birthday present to myself.


 

 Moonstarr, I am so happy to read this news!  I have been in love with that Plum Pebbled since first saw the picture............then I saw the swatch and I was reallllllllllllllly in love.  It is so deep and saturated.  I cannot wait to live vicariously thru you and see yummy pictures.  The purple lining and silver hardware will be beautiful.  


This is going to be such a happy handbag!  I see that Plum leather and I just think *happy!*


----------



## ElainePG

Moonstarr said:


> Uhm .. yeah. :shame: I guess I'm a "little" impulsive.  Seriously though ... this needs to be it until *the spring line WHICH I'm so excited to see!* I did sell some Balenciaga's through consignment this past year, but the intention was to put that money in the bank and not buy more bags. Oh well.  I have a couple less expensive bags I'll try to sell just to clear my bag closet for more new arrivals.



Do you know when he'll post photos of the spring line, *moonstarr*? I only ask because I had pretty much decided on a pink Zhoe, but if he's coming out with *another* bag that's a good size for me, perhaps I should wait and not order the Zhoe in late January as I had originally planned? Perhaps I should see his new designs first?


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi anabg  yes, I saw those pictures and it made me order two Minnie Minervas, LOL.  Maybe Santa will bring you a Minnie!  Keep us posted!



Oh wow. I would love to see mod shots when you get them!  I just had to order my fiance's wedding band so I am tapped out till the New Year...  but I can see a midi Minerva or midi Selene in my future. The full size bags were (I felt) too big for my 5'-1" frame.  I would also love to have a Flora in black for nights out.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> Oh wow. I would love to see mod shots when you get them!  I just had to order my fiance's wedding band so I am tapped out till the New Year...  but I can see a midi Minerva or midi Selene in my future. The full size bags were (I felt) too big for my 5'-1" frame.  I would also love to have a Flora in black for nights out.


 



Ooooooooooooooooh, yayyyyyyy!   *You're Engaged!*  That is wonderful!  And yes, it is wayyyyyyyyy more important to purchase your fiancé's wedding band right now.  The bags will be here for later!  This is such a happy time for you, please be sure to enjoy it!


It is good to "tap yourself out" until a certain time.  For one, it makes a happy marriage.  For two, it makes the purchase so much sweeter when it arrives.


Many congrats to you dear anabg!  A big heartfelt congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Moonstarr

ElainePG said:


> Do you know when he'll post photos of the spring line, *moonstarr*? I only ask because I had pretty much decided on a pink Zhoe, but if he's coming out with *another* bag that's a good size for me, perhaps I should wait and not order the Zhoe in late January as I had originally planned? Perhaps I should see his new designs first?



You know, I'm not too sure. All I know is that I'm really excited to see the colours and designs!  I think if you love the Zhoe and the pink, then I would go for it. I bought the plum and the bronze now JUST in case those colours weren't going to be offered for spring (maybe they would, maybe they wouldn't) and I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## Elise.J

Hi Ladies 
Does anyone know if you can change the lining in a standard bag without having to go bespoke ?
Thanks


----------



## pbnjam

LoveHandbags! said:


> OK, pbnjam, this is seriously sooooooooooo cute on you!  Both on your shoulder AND crossbody, I just adore it!  Really a fun leather and cute style, well done!  These pictures make me even more excited for my own two Minnie Minervas which should be shipped within the next couple weeks!


Thank you! Excited to see yours too! Love all your mod pics. 


Moonfancy said:


> *Your new bag is wonderful!  It looks JUST RIGHT on you! *


Thank you, Moonfancy!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonstarr said:


> You know, I'm not too sure. All I know is that I'm really excited to see the colours and designs!  I think if you love the Zhoe and the pink, then I would go for it. I bought the plum and the bronze now JUST in case those colours weren't going to be offered for spring (maybe they would, maybe they wouldn't) and I didn't want to miss out.


Oh, yikes! You know, I never even thought of that! You're absolutely right... they certainly could discontinue the pink (or even the Zhoe) and then I'd be in big trouble!

Thank you, *moonstarr*!


----------



## Moonstarr

Elise.J said:


> Hi Ladies
> Does anyone know if you can change the lining in a standard bag without having to go bespoke ?
> Thanks



I THINK it might be considered a bespoke, but I would contact Valentina to confirm.


----------



## Elise.J

Moonstarr said:


> I THINK it might be considered a bespoke, but I would contact Valentina to confirm.




Thanks Moonstar &#128536; I will email her tonight


----------



## Moonfancy

*Don't know about discontinuing the pink -- it's such a nice color for Spring.  But I do know MM is going to make another size Zhoe.  A deeper one.  Also, he said his palette for Spring is out of this world.  He is so excited about revealing those colors and leathers to us!

But the main, Main, MAIN thing I want from MM is that dang purse organizer so bag changing is easier.  And HOORAY -- he is designing them for us now! *




ElainePG said:


> Oh, yikes! You know, I never even thought of that! You're absolutely right... they certainly could discontinue the pink (or even the Zhoe) and then I'd be in big trouble!
> 
> Thank you, *moonstarr*!


----------



## renza

I can't remember if I saw it in this thread, but there was a photo of a bunch of beautiful Phoebe clutches that made me take a look at the Massaccesi site.   Can anyone please tell me how much shipping and import fees tend to be for these bags (I'm in the U.S.)?


----------



## JessLovesTim

I might be crazy- but I went to the website and I don't see a make your own bag section. I would really like to be able to play around and see what the bags I'm interested in look like in certain colors. I read in earlier posts that there used to be a section for this. Can anyone advise how I can play around and see what the bags might look like in different custom colors? Thanks!!! I'm very excited-these seem beautiful!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Here is the page where the Phoebe picture are, Renza.  And I'm in the US too and have never had to pay for anything.  *
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-79.html




renza said:


> I can't remember if I saw it in this thread, but there was a photo of a bunch of beautiful Phoebe clutches that made me take a look at the Massaccesi site.   Can anyone please tell me how much shipping and import fees tend to be for these bags (I'm in the U.S.)?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hit on SHOP
Pick what bag you want to see
When you have the picture of the bag you want, click on Create Your Own bag.  Then bespoke.
*   bespokes```111



JessLovesTim said:


> I might be crazy- but I went to the website and I don't see a make your you own bag section. I would really like to be able to play around and see what the bags I'm interested in look like in certain colors. I read in earlier posts that there used to be a section for this. Can anyone advise how I can play around and see what the bags might look like in different custom colors? Thanks!!! I'm very excited-these seem beautiful!


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Here is the page where the Phoebe picture are, Renza.  And I'm in the US too and have never had to pay for anything.  *
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-79.html


Thanks! Was your silver one a bespoke option?


----------



## JessLovesTim

Moonfancy said:


> *Hit on SHOP*
> *Pick what bag you want to see*
> *When you have the picture of the bag you want, click on Create Your Own bag.  Then bespoke.*
> bespokes```111


 Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Hit on SHOP
> Pick what bag you want to see
> When you have the picture of the bag you want, click on Create Your Own bag.  Then bespoke.
> *   bespokes```111


Why don't I see "create your own bag"? What part of the page is it on? I see buttons to add to cart or add to wishlist.


----------



## lenie

renza said:


> Why don't I see "create your own bag"? What part of the page is it on? I see buttons to add to cart or add to wishlist.




Not all of the bags have the "create your own bag" function yet- the newer midi versions do not all have it yet.


----------



## Elise.J

renza said:


> Why don't I see "create your own bag"? What part of the page is it on? I see buttons to add to cart or add to wishlist.




MIdi Selene, flora and phoebe do not have a create your own option but you should be able to  use the  " create your own " on the others &#128522;


----------



## JessLovesTim

Does anyone know if you order a bag that is not customized, such as the orange Athena, if you request a different lining, would you be charged the customize fee? If that makes sense? Also, I would like to hear everyone's opinion about possibly putting Hermes twillys on the handles. I really want to protect the handles if I get this bag, but since I'm really attracted to the orange, would it look like I'm trying to hard to make it look Hermes (which is not my intent)? Please let me know your opinion! Thanks!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *Don't know about discontinuing the pink -- it's such a nice color for Spring.  But I do know MM is going to make another size Zhoe.  A deeper one. Also, he said his palette for Spring is out of this world.  He is so excited about revealing those colors and leathers to us!
> 
> But the main, Main, MAIN thing I want from MM is that dang purse organizer so bag changing is easier.  And HOORAY -- he is designing them for us now! *



A deeper Zhoe??? Oh, now that is *very* exciting, *moonfancy*!  

By "deeper," do you mean (oh, dear... how do I put this into words?)... okay. If the strap is on your shoulder, and the back of the bag is against your hip... to me, the *depth* is the distance from the *back* of the bag (which is against your hip) to the *front* of the bag (where the bag opens up). Bags are usually 3, 4, or 5 inches deep.

Is that what you think the new Zhoe will be? Same height, same width, but instead of 3" deep, maybe more like 5" deep? Because that would be *awesome*, and I'd definitely wait for that!


----------



## ElainePG

JessLovesTim said:


> Does anyone know if you order a bag that is not customized, such as the orange Athena, if you request a different lining, would you be charged the customize fee? If that makes sense? Also, I would like to hear everyone's opinion about possibly putting Hermes twillys on the handles. I really want to protect the handles if I get this bag, but since I'm really attracted to the orange, would it look like I'm trying to hard to make it look Hermes (which is not my intent)? Please let me know your opinion! Thanks!!!



Hi, Jess! I own a lot of satchel bags, so I used to have the same worry as you about wrecking the handles. I think if you want to use Twillys, that's a really cute idea, but I do have another recommendation for you, just speaking from personal experience. I couldn't live without a product called *For Handles Only*, which is made by Lovin My Bags. They sell lots of other products for protecting different kinds of leathers, and they are my "go to" brand... though I use other company's products, too. But I absolutely couldn't live without FHO. I go through a jar of the stuff every 6 months!

(And no, I do *not* work for the company! I'm just a very satisfied customer!) I've used FHO on Fendi, Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, YSL, and Mulberry bags. And I've never, ever had a problem with the handles of my bags getting grubby-looking.

But it's all personal preference! I tend to "baby" my bags.  I live in a part of the country that gets a lot of rain in the winter, and I want to be able to use my nice bags year-round, so I treat all of them with a leather protector... and, when needed, with a moisturizer. I know not everyone wants to bother with that!


----------



## MissFrosty

Moonfancy said:


> *Don't know about discontinuing the pink -- it's such a nice color for Spring.  But I do know MM is going to make another size Zhoe.  A deeper one.  Also, he said his palette for Spring is out of this world.  He is so excited about revealing those colors and leathers to us!
> 
> But the main, Main, MAIN thing I want from MM is that dang purse organizer so bag changing is easier.  And HOORAY -- he is designing them for us now! *




Moonfancy you are so good at getting info out of Marco &#128540;


----------



## sandysandiego

A bigger Zhoe!!!    That would be perfection!



Moonfancy said:


> *Don't know about discontinuing the pink -- it's such a nice color for Spring.  But I do know MM is going to make another size Zhoe.  A deeper one.  Also, he said his palette for Spring is out of this world.  He is so excited about revealing those colors and leathers to us!
> 
> But the main, Main, MAIN thing I want from MM is that dang purse organizer so bag changing is easier.  And HOORAY -- he is designing them for us now! *


----------



## JessLovesTim

ElainePG said:


> Hi, Jess! I own a lot of satchel bags, so I used to have the same worry as you about wrecking the handles. I think if you want to use Twillys, that's a really cute idea, but I do have another recommendation for you, just speaking from personal experience. I couldn't live without a product called *For Handles Only*, which is made by Lovin My Bags. They sell lots of other products for protecting different kinds of leathers, and they are my "go to" brand... though I use other company's products, too. But I absolutely couldn't live without FHO. I go through a jar of the stuff every 6 months!
> 
> 
> 
> (And no, I do *not* work for the company! I'm just a very satisfied customer!) I've used FHO on Fendi, Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, YSL, and Mulberry bags. And I've never, ever had a problem with the handles of my bags getting grubby-looking.
> 
> 
> 
> But it's all personal preference! I tend to "baby" my bags.  I live in a part of the country that gets a lot of rain in the winter, and I want to be able to use my nice bags year-round, so I treat all of them with a leather protector... and, when needed, with a moisturizer. I know not everyone wants to bother with that!




Good to know thanks!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Elaine, I use For Handles Only too!  LOVE that stuff!  *





ElainePG said:


> Hi, Jess! I own a lot of satchel bags, so I used to have the same worry as you about wrecking the handles. I think if you want to use Twillys, that's a really cute idea, but I do have another recommendation for you, just speaking from personal experience. I couldn't live without a product called *For Handles Only*, which is made by Lovin My Bags. They sell lots of other products for protecting different kinds of leathers, and they are my "go to" brand... though I use other company's products, too. But I absolutely couldn't live without FHO. I go through a jar of the stuff every 6 months!
> 
> (And no, I do *not* work for the company! I'm just a very satisfied customer!) I've used FHO on Fendi, Marc Jacobs, Balenciaga, YSL, and Mulberry bags. And I've never, ever had a problem with the handles of my bags getting grubby-looking.
> 
> But it's all personal preference! I tend to "baby" my bags.  I live in a part of the country that gets a lot of rain in the winter, and I want to be able to use my nice bags year-round, so I treat all of them with a leather protector... and, when needed, with a moisturizer. I know not everyone wants to bother with that!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *Elaine, I use For Handles Only too!  LOVE that stuff!  *



I know, right? Do you use any of her other products?


----------



## Moonfancy

*I only have the For Handles Only.  I do use Wilson's leather protector spray when I remember!  I'm very horrible with my bags and, well, I forget to baby them.  I do try to never forget the FHO though.  It's fantastic!*



ElainePG said:


> I know, right? Do you use any of her other products?


----------



## Julija

Everyone, was there ever a newsletter from massaccesi that he offers single color Aphrodite now? i remember reading it but can't find it. it was something about  the fee for handles without having to go bespoke. or did i imagine it? please help!!!


----------



## gail13

Julija said:


> Everyone, was there ever a newsletter from massaccesi that he offers single color Aphrodite now? i remember reading it but can't find it. it was something about  the fee for handles without having to go bespoke. or did i imagine it? please help!!!



I do remember seeing something about that, but I don't see it either-was it posted on their FB page?  I remember that because I was thinking I would love that! If I find it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Julija

gail13 said:


> I do remember seeing something about that, but I don't see it either-was it posted on their FB page?  I remember that because I was thinking I would love that! If I find it, I'll let you know.



so glad I'm not the only one I totally remember reading it but I can't find it and it drives me nuts...


----------



## msd_bags

I finally got the optional long strap I ordered for my black Athena. Leather is so soft and very different to the touch from the Rebecca Minkoff Darcy strap I showed before. It has 5 holes and I had it in the next to the shortest setting in the photos below.


----------



## jxwilliams

pbnjam said:


> Some mod pics to show how the bag looks on me. Please excuse the background and dark photos.



I LOVE THIS BAG!!!  Thank you so much for posting pictures pb!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*So happy you finally got that strap!  It's just beautiful on the Athena.  I couldn't picture in my mind what the long strap would look like on Athena, but WOW!  It looks great!*





msd_bags said:


> I finally got the optional long strap I ordered for my black Athena. Leather is so soft and very different to the touch from the Rebecca Minkoff Darcy strap I showed before. It has 5 holes and I had it in the next to the shortest setting in the photos below.
> 
> View attachment 2834108
> 
> View attachment 2834109
> View attachment 2834110


----------



## pbnjam

jxwilliams said:


> I LOVE THIS BAG!!!  Thank you so much for posting pictures pb!!


You're welcome! I seem to always have a difficult time taking mod pics, either the lighting is off or my background is a mess. Glad I can help!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> I finally got the optional long strap I ordered for my black Athena. Leather is so soft and very different to the touch from the Rebecca Minkoff Darcy strap I showed before. It has 5 holes and I had it in the next to the shortest setting in the photos below.
> 
> View attachment 2834108
> 
> View attachment 2834109
> View attachment 2834110


That's a really good-looking strap, *msd*! I love the workmanship and also the hardware. It looks really good on you.


----------



## Julija

*Finally I had time to order my new MM bag!
I just paid for my SINGLE OLIVE COLOR APHRODITE with gold hardware!
I think it will be gorgeous and I can't wait to get it. Thank you ladies for helping me along the way 
My Blue Reef Athena will have a sister!*


----------



## Elise.J

Moonfancy said:


> *Don't know about discontinuing the pink -- it's such a nice color for Spring.  But I do know MM is going to make another size Zhoe.  A deeper one.  Also, he said his palette for Spring is out of this world.  He is so excited about revealing those colors and leathers to us!
> 
> But the main, Main, MAIN thing I want from MM is that dang purse organizer so bag changing is easier.  And HOORAY -- he is designing them for us now! *




Hi moonfancy  do you know when MM is going to revealing his new spring colours?


----------



## Moonstarr

Julija said:


> *Finally I had time to order my new MM bag!
> I just paid for my SINGLE OLIVE COLOR APHRODITE with gold hardware!
> I think it will be gorgeous and I can't wait to get it. Thank you ladies for helping me along the way
> My Blue Reef Athena will have a sister!*



Exciting!!! This is going to look amazing ... can't wait to see photos!


----------



## Julija

Moonstarr said:


> Exciting!!! This is going to look amazing ... can't wait to see photos!



Will post as soon as I have it! Thank you very much for helping me out with the handles length, I also ordered shortened handles


----------



## PreeKam

Hi Girls, Soo I have been lurking in this forum from a few weeks and finally thought I'd say HI! 

I love the Zhoe bag since I am all for structured bags. However, I am not too fond of the interlinked hardware that runs between the strap and the bag. Would it be possible for me to ask and see if the bag can be done with a single strap? Or is it a no-no, since it would alter the bag itself? What do you ladies recommend? TIA


----------



## Moonstarr

PreeKam said:


> Hi Girls, Soo I have been lurking in this forum from a few weeks and finally thought I'd say HI!
> 
> I love the Zhoe bag since I am all for structured bags. However, I am not too fond of the interlinked hardware that runs between the strap and the bag. Would it be possible for me to ask and see if the bag can be done with a single strap? Or is it a no-no, since it would alter the bag itself? What do you ladies recommend? TIA



Welcome!  I think if you're only asking for a solid leather strap instead that it would probably be doable. They are very accommodating and do their best to make their customers happy where it is possible. You would need to bespoke it for any changes. I would email Valentina and ask if it's possible. I think that's a great idea. I would prefer a solid strap as well (I'm not as big a fan of the chains either, although they do look pretty). I should have thought of that as a possible option for my last Aphrodite.


----------



## Elise.J

PreeKam said:


> Hi Girls, Soo I have been lurking in this forum from a few weeks and finally thought I'd say HI!
> 
> I love the Zhoe bag since I am all for structured bags. However, I am not too fond of the interlinked hardware that runs between the strap and the bag. Would it be possible for me to ask and see if the bag can be done with a single strap? Or is it a no-no, since it would alter the bag itself? What do you ladies recommend? TIA




Hi PreeKam,
Your idea of a all leather strap sounds really nice. I would email Valentina and ask, the worst thing they can do is say no. I ask Valentina questions quite often, the last time to see if I could get a Divina made without the front pocket (they said no to that one but said yes to shortening the chain on my Zhoe)


----------



## ElainePG

Elise.J said:


> Hi PreeKam,
> Your idea of a all leather strap sounds really nice. I would email Valentina and ask, the worst thing they can do is say no. I ask Valentina questions quite often, the last time to see if I could get a Divina made without the front pocket (they said no to that one but said yes to shortening the chain on my Zhoe)


Thanks for this info, *elise*! I didn't know they would shorten the strap on the Zhoe. I might need mine shortened too, unless I want the option of carrying it cross body. How do you carry yours... on the shoulder, or across?


----------



## sandysandiego

Did you hear about the possibly deeper version of the Zhoe that is in the works?  I am patiently waiting to hear the details of this bag!   I too like the idea of the shortened strap!  Please post pics if you get this!




ElainePG said:


> Thanks for this info, *elise*! I didn't know they would shorten the strap on the Zhoe. I might need mine shortened too, unless I want the option of carrying it cross body. How do you carry yours... on the shoulder, or across?


----------



## djfmn

I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!


----------



## bisbee

I love the midi sizes...also the Phoebe...but I would have to order it with an all-leather strap - I absolutely hate chains!

I am very much excited about the new midi Divina - that was my favorite all along, but the size was way too big for me.  The midi might just be my first order!


----------



## MissFrosty

djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!




Djfmn you look lovely with your new bags. They are all stunning and I get you now about the Selene being more casual. The size suits you just perfect as does your choice of colours. I have a midi Selene just ordered but with a little twist Marco agreed to. Thanks to your mod shots I know for sure its a good size for me. Thank you so much &#128077;


----------



## MissFrosty

bisbee said:


> I love the midi sizes...also the Phoebe...but I would have to order it with an all-leather strap - I absolutely hate chains!




That made me chuckle - if I could I would have chains and studs and zips all over my bags. Lucky for you I think Marco prefers the classic styles &#128521;


----------



## ivyfalls

djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!



Wow congrats on your collection.  Such beauties and they look fantastic on you !


----------



## Elise.J

ElainePG said:


> Thanks for this info, *elise*! I didn't know they would shorten the strap on the Zhoe. I might need mine shortened too, unless I want the option of carrying it cross body. How do you carry yours... on the shoulder, or across?




Hi Elaine 
I only carry my Zhoe on my shoulder  I haven't used a cross body since my kids were little.


----------



## sandysandiego

I adore the lead!  It gives the simple style some oomf!  Thank you so much for the pics!



djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for the modshots djfmn!! Now I know the mini Selene is a good size.  They look nice on you!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!



They look GREAT on you! The size of that Midi Selene is pretty much perfect. Nice to see the Phoebe being worn with the chain. It really is a versatile bag ... clutch, shoulder ... even inside another bag. Thanks for posting the photos!


----------



## ElainePG

Elise.J said:


> Hi Elaine
> I only carry my Zhoe on my shoulder  I haven't used a cross body since my kids were little.


That makes sense. My physical therapist yells at me unless I carry my bags cross-body!


----------



## ElainePG

sandysandiego said:


> Did you hear about the possibly deeper version of the Zhoe that is in the works?  I am patiently waiting to hear the details of this bag!   I too like the idea of the shortened strap!  Please post pics if you get this!



I heard the rumor, *sandy*, so I'm stalling on my Zhoe until I find out more. I'd like to know *how* deep the new one will be, since the current depth (3") always seemed a little too shallow for my needs. For me, 5" would be perfection!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!



They all look fantastic on you, *djfmn*! I don't know why you're reluctant to do mod shots... you look great! That Amaranto is a terrific color, isn't it? (I am such a sucker for red bags!) But the new lead metallic is really something very special. I just might have to buy myself something in that leather. Hmmmmm...


----------



## allysar

Thank you so much for the modeling shots it really does help!! I was worried it might be too small for me but maybe not!


----------



## djfmn

bisbee said:


> I love the midi sizes...also the Phoebe...but I would have to order it with an all-leather strap - I absolutely hate chains!
> 
> I am very much excited about the new midi Divina - that was my favorite all along, but the size was way too big for me.  The midi might just be my first order!



Hi Bisbee I also love the midi sizes and the Phoebe. I did get a couple of Phoebes and I am not completely averse to the chains but I am planning to order a couple of all leather straps for both the Phoebes I got a teal one and also a lead one. I know that they would be more than happy to accommodate that request. 

I love the Divina style and ordered one unfortunately it was just too big for me so I returned it but the midi Divina is a much better size for me. I am thinking about ordering the midi Divina. 

I have ordered a number of Massaccessi bags and I am very happy with everything I have received from them. Even the Divina was a gorgeous bag and I had wished the size had worked but as I said the midi might just be perfect.


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> Thank you so much for the modeling shots it really does help!! I was worried it might be too small for me but maybe not!



Allysar I love the size of the minnie Selene it is the perfect size for me. I personally really like the minnie size bags in comparison to the full size. Having ordered the full size Divina and then having to return it because it was way too big I have been a little apprehensive when it comes to the full size bags. I have always selected midi size bags. 

So I am probably not the right person to judge bag sizes most of them I find way too big for me. I get dwarfed by large bags and feel the bag is wearing me not the other way around.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!



Di, thanks for these. Really useful. Could you compare the midi Selene to the midi London Tote? Is it bigger or the same size? 

I think this is a style where I could buy either size!!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, thanks for these. Really useful. Could you compare the midi Selene to the midi London Tote? Is it bigger or the same size?
> 
> I think this is a style where I could buy either size!!



It is about the same size as the midi London Tote from what I can tell.  I have an LTM and I measured it and to me it is about the same size but the Midi Selene holds me in my opinion.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> *Finally I had time to order my new MM bag!*
> *I just paid for my SINGLE OLIVE COLOR APHRODITE with gold hardware!*
> *I think it will be gorgeous and I can't wait to get it. Thank you ladies for helping me along the way *
> *My Blue Reef Athena will have a sister!*




Wooooooooooo hooooooooooo!       Cannot wait to see this beauty!




djfmn said:


> I have attached some mod shots of the minie Selene in lead, the minnie Selene in Amaranto and the lead Phoebe. I am not the greatest at taking modshots and I am not crazy about doing them but everyone has asked so nicely. Here they are!!!!


Oh wow, these are just fabulous on you, such a perfect size!  I am loving both these styles djfmn.  The lead in that Phoebe is so fun and hip.  Those Minnie Selenes would get a lot of wear if they were mine, hee!   Enjoy them, they are super cute on you!






VanBod1525 said:


> Di, thanks for these. Really useful. Could you compare the midi Selene to the midi London Tote? Is it bigger or the same size?
> 
> I think this is a style where I could buy either size!!


+1  I have the regular size Selene and from djfmn's great pix I can tell that I would love a Minnie too!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Wooooooooooo hooooooooooo!       Cannot wait to see this beauty!



Me too Haven't heard about my bag's progress yet but I hope it will be here soon!
Will post pics as soon as I get it.
How's your M collection? I lost count, what M bags do you have now?


----------



## sandysandiego

I am hoping to receive my package tomorrow - just a fyi that custom's taxes/fees are approximately 20 - 30% for the United States for handbags.


----------



## ElainePG

sandysandiego said:


> I am hoping to receive my package tomorrow - just a fyi that custom's taxes/fees are approximately 20 - 30% for the United States for handbags.


Wait... what?????? You mean 20% of the price of the bag?

So for a $500 bag, you pay an additional $100 in customs fees? Yikes!


----------



## Moonstarr

I think my bags might be delivered tomorrow as well. But we'll see. When I called they said scheduled for tomorrow, but it's not showing as being in my city yet. They didn't know what my customs/duty will be as it wasn't in the system yet. It's probably about the same as the US. I much prefer using the post office over DHL. Less expensive customs and I can pick it up at the local post office rather than having to drive across the city if I'm not home to accept delivery. Anyway, I am super excited to see my bags so I do hope they come tomorrow and I'll be home all day for delivery.


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooooooooooooh, yayyyyyyy!   *You're Engaged!*  That is wonderful!  And yes, it is wayyyyyyyyy more important to purchase your fiancé's wedding band right now.  The bags will be here for later!  This is such a happy time for you, please be sure to enjoy it!
> 
> 
> It is good to "tap yourself out" until a certain time.  For one, it makes a happy marriage.  For two, it makes the purchase so much sweeter when it arrives.
> 
> 
> Many congrats to you dear anabg!  A big heartfelt congratulations on your engagement!



I somehow missed this post.  Thank you so much!!


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I am hoping to receive my package tomorrow - just a fyi that custom's taxes/fees are approximately 20 - 30% for the United States for handbags.



Sandysandiego I am curious to know why you say the customs taxes and fees are approximately 20 to 30% for the US for handbags.


----------



## ivyfalls

ElainePG said:


> Wait... what?????? You mean 20% of the price of the bag?
> 
> So for a $500 bag, you pay an additional $100 in customs fees? Yikes!



No custom charges for me for shipment to Atlanta.


----------



## Moonstarr

Woah! I just checked my waybill online and I will owe $185! That's on a value of about $765 EUR. <gulp> That's on two Midi Minerva's and one necklace. I think with Canada Post last time on my one Midi Minerva I had to pay around $60. So double that and DHL is still about $40 more expensive (I think it works out to about 24% customs/duty here in Canada). Yikes! I guess it's good to factor in the cost of customs/duties whenever you buy something, but I always forget how much it can actually be. Anyway, I just paid it online so I won't have to at the door.

Just as a side note, I think my Canada Post shipment was about 13% (on a value of about 455 EUR)? Although I'm not sure if the value goes above a certain point they would charge more customs/duty via Canada Post as well?

Given an option I would definitely choose using the postal service instead of a courier, but although I didn't have any issues with any of my shipments (yet) through the postal service, I can understand how the courier might be better to track and offer less issues and these bags are so awesome that I am willing to pay a little extra to get them home to me.


----------



## sandysandiego

I asked the DHL representative when I called to arrange the delivery and pay the fees, and that is what he said.  Marco says that they have just started using DHL because they are faster than USPS and is going to look into it.  It is strange that they specify a range versus a set amount.  I should get my bags today and will post some pics! 



djfmn said:


> Sandysandiego I am curious to know why you say the customs taxes and fees are approximately 20 to 30% for the US for handbags.


----------



## sandysandiego

Mine were $214 and yes I was a bit surprised.  Marco is looking into it and may return to USPS.  I am still excited to get my bags today!



Moonstarr said:


> Woah! I just checked my waybill online and I will owe $185! That's on a value of about $765 EUR. <gulp> That's on two Midi Minerva's and one necklace. I think with Canada Post last time on my one Midi Minerva I had to pay around $60. So double that and DHL is still about $40 more expensive (I think it works out to about 24% customs/duty here in Canada). Yikes! I guess it's good to factor in the cost of customs/duties whenever you buy something, but I always forget how much it can actually be. Anyway, I just paid it online so I won't have to at the door.
> 
> Just as a side note, I think my Canada Post shipment was about 13% (on a value of about 455 EUR)? Although I'm not sure if the value goes above a certain point they would charge more customs/duty via Canada Post as well?
> 
> Given an option I would definitely choose using the postal service instead of a courier, but although I didn't have any issues with any of my shipments (yet) through the postal service, I can understand how the courier might be better to track and offer less issues and these bags are so awesome that I am willing to pay a little extra to get them home to me.


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> Mine were $214 and yes I was a bit surprised.  Marco is looking into it and may return to USPS.  I am still excited to get my bags today!



I can't wait to see photos and hear your comments! What are you expecting again? I checked my tracking this morning and it's not showing it's in my city yet, although the DHL rep yesterday said it was scheduled for today (maybe it just hasn't updated tracking). I guess I'll get them when I get them, but I hope it's today or at the latest tomorrow! I haven't any patience when it comes to waiting on bags!


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I asked the DHL representative when I called to arrange the delivery and pay the fees, and that is what he said.  Marco says that they have just started using DHL because they are faster than USPS and is going to look into it.  It is strange that they specify a range versus a set amount.  I should get my bags today and will post some pics!


Sandy do you have to pay DHL at the time of delivery?


----------



## sandysandiego

Yes.  I was not home so I checked online and called DHL to see about picking up the bags yesterday.  Sadly their distribution center is not somewhere you want to go so they should be delivered today.  I will post pics when they arrive!
Just in time for Christmas!



djfmn said:


> Sandy do you have to pay DHL at the time of delivery?


----------



## sandysandiego

I do hope yours make it today!  Mine as well!  I have a Midi Minerva in Blue Reef and a Bronze Midi Selene!  And a few Floras.  These are not all for me.  Some are gifts.  



Moonstarr said:


> I can't wait to see photos and hear your comments! What are you expecting again? I checked my tracking this morning and it's not showing it's in my city yet, although the DHL rep yesterday said it was scheduled for today (maybe it just hasn't updated tracking). I guess I'll get them when I get them, but I hope it's today or at the latest tomorrow! I haven't any patience when it comes to waiting on bags!


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I do hope yours make it today!  Mine as well!  I have a Midi Minerva in Blue Reef and a Bronze Midi Selene!  And a few Floras.  These are not all for me.  Some are gifts.




I am looking forward to seeing photos of your bags. I especially want to see the bronze midi Selene. I vacillated between bronze and lead for my midi Selene and eventually went with lead. I also want your opinion on the Flora. I went with the Phoebe but toyed with getting the Flora as well.


----------



## sandysandiego

We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!



Sandy....that is simply beautiful!!! Can't wait to see the rest of your goodies!


----------



## Elise.J

sandysandiego said:


> We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!




Gorgeous colour  can't wait to see more pics


----------



## msd_bags

sandysandiego said:


> We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!




This is so beautiful sandy!! Love it! Love the lengthened flap too! Btw, Blue Reef is nappa leather, right? So the Minerva can be done in this smooth leather?


----------



## sandysandiego

Yes, it is nappa leather and perfect!



msd_bags said:


> This is so beautiful sandy!! Love it! Love the lengthened flap too! Btw, Blue Reef is nappa leather, right? So the Minerva can be done in this smooth leather?


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!



Beautiful!! I love the Blue Reef! This is our first look at a Midi Minerva in the nappa leather and it looks GREAT! Congrats! Can't wait to see/hear about your other items.  Great photo by the way!

I'm still waiting on my bags. When I called this morning they said it was still scheduled for today, but tracking was never updated. Hopefully tomorrow then!


----------



## djfmn

Sandy that blue reef Minnie Minerva is really stunning. Love the color and really love the longer flap. It is gorgeous.


----------



## pbnjam

sandysandiego said:


> We are on our way out for the evening but I insisted that I get at least one photo posted.  I absolutely adore the Blue Reef Midi Minerva!  I had the flap lengthened by 2" and it is perfect!




Just gorgeous! The smooth leather is really pretty and this blue is beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## ivyfalls

Absolutely love your Minerva in the blue reef calf leather!! So sumptuous and yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Yes, it is nappa leather and perfect!



Soooooooooo incredibly beautiful in the Nappa!  These saturated leathers are making me swoon!!! Just gorgeous sandysandiego, I love her


----------



## sandysandiego

I so hope it makes it today!!  Just in time!



Moonstarr said:


> Beautiful!! I love the Blue Reef! This is our first look at a Midi Minerva in the nappa leather and it looks GREAT! Congrats! Can't wait to see/hear about your other items.  Great photo by the way!
> 
> I'm still waiting on my bags. When I called this morning they said it was still scheduled for today, but tracking was never updated. Hopefully tomorrow then!


----------



## sandysandiego

A few more pics


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics



Love them! You'll have to let us know how the nappa leather wears on the Flora and the Midi Minerva. My preference had always been the smooth leather, but all the bags I've bought recently have all been pebbled, which I also like. I just remember those mattes that BE had ... they were fabulous! 

How are you liking the longer flap? My plum will have it, but I went with the standard for the bronze.

Speaking of ... love love love the bronze! I have a Flora in the bronze which is stunning, so a whole bag ...  At first I wasn't sure about ordering a bag in bronze because once I had the Flora I thought I might like it better in smaller items because it's such a wow leather. But then the more I lived with it and saw other reveal photos, I couldn't stop myself ... absolutely STUNNING! 

My tracking has been updated and it's in my city now, still not showing as out for delivery though. Ugh!!! So hard to wait.

Edited to add: Just saw the necklace on your bag! What do you think? I have the same one coming in this shipment.


----------



## sandysandiego

Oh I do hope it makes it today!  Sending happy thoughts your way!

I got the bracelet to match the bronze and it looks great as a bag charm!  I think that the size of the medallion is better for a necklace rather than a bracelet.  It seems a bit large on the bracelet.  And the pebbled leather is so pretty on the charm.

Merry Christmas!


Moonstarr said:


> Love them! You'll have to let us know how the nappa leather wears on the Flora and the Midi Minerva. My preference had always been the smooth leather, but all the bags I've bought recently have all been pebbled, which I also like. I just remember those mattes that BE had ... they were fabulous!
> 
> How are you liking the longer flap? My plum will have it, but I went with the standard for the bronze.
> 
> Speaking of ... love love love the bronze! I have a Flora in the bronze which is stunning, so a whole bag ...  At first I wasn't sure about ordering a bag in bronze because once I had the Flora I thought I might like it better in smaller items because it's such a wow leather. But then the more I lived with it and saw other reveal photos, I couldn't stop myself ... absolutely STUNNING!
> 
> My tracking has been updated and it's in my city now, still not showing as out for delivery though. Ugh!!! So hard to wait.
> 
> Edited to add: Just saw the necklace on your bag! What do you think? I have the same one coming in this shipment.


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> Oh I do hope it makes it today!  Sending happy thoughts your way!
> 
> I got the bracelet to match the bronze and it looks great as a bag charm!  I think that the size of the medallion is better for a necklace rather than a bracelet.  It seems a bit large on the bracelet.  And the pebbled leather is so pretty on the charm.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



That's a great idea to use the bracelet as a bag charm. I ordered the long necklace. 

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## VanBod1525

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics


Sandy, these are both gorgeous bags! I love the blue reef - so gorgeous.


----------



## Moonstarr

Yay! My bags did come today. I wasn't sure as they didn't update the tracking until late this morning. It's a Christmas Miracle! 

I am in  with the Plum. I am so glad that I took a chance on Plum with silver hardware. When I first saw it online I said "that's a colour I WANT", and then I saw the swatch in real life and wasn't sure. It was nice, yes ... but the swatch looked darker than what I thought it would be and I wasn't sure. I decided to go for it though and boy, am I glad I did! It's a beautiful colour. I see a bit of pink, a hint of purple maybe. NOTE: I think my photos show it more pink that it is. For a better representation, I'd see the Massaccesi Facebook page as they posted a photo of it. Their camera skills are definitely better than mine. 

The Plum leather is VERY, VERY soft. As soon as I took out the stuffing, it just slouched to the counter. I also got it with the longer flap. I wasn't sure about the longer flap. I knew I would like the flap to be slightly longer to cover the top of the pockets, but I was worried it would look out of proportion with the rest of the bag. BUT I'm happy to say that once I've seen it in person, it totally works. I also got the purple lining which is gorgeous and the silver hardware. 

Then we have the Bronze with light gold hardware. I'd already seen bronze in the Flora I'd ordered, knew the leather was amazing, but I'd been undecided if I wanted a bag in this leather. I'm glad I did. It will be nice for those cloudy days when you want a little bit of dazzle in your life.  The leather is more stiff, maybe because it's a thicker textured leather, yet very soft to the touch. I'm curious how this leather will break in over time. For those of you who have a bag in this leather, how has it been wearing? I think I'll start using this one right away to get it broken in, although that Plum is calling my name! 

Then we have the Massaccesi long necklace in gold with the bronze. This is really beautiful. It comes in a lovely little pouch. It appears to be very well crafted. I love having the little piece of leather in it. It's very unique and I like that. I usually wear just a chain with a charm on it, so this is something a bit more dressy for me. It has the ability to adjust as well. I have the length set at just under half, so it could go longer, and could probably go shorter too depending on where you clip the clasp (you can see the small charm about half way up the necklace so you can see there is still a lot of chain left if you wanted it longer). I COULD see myself ordering a short necklace next time, in silver with the lead leather, with a future order (because we ALL know there will always be another Massaccesi order.  ).

Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope you all have a lovely time with your friends and families.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr, so glad your bags made it to you before Christmas!! They are so lovely! I also like the look of the necklace.


----------



## sandysandiego

I am not sure which Minerva I like better!  The Bronze is simply stunning!  I am so happy that they made it today!  Congrats on your Massaccesi Christmas haul!




Moonstarr said:


> Yay! My bags did come today. I wasn't sure as they didn't update the tracking until late this morning. It's a Christmas Miracle!
> 
> I am in  with the Plum. I am so glad that I took a chance on Plum with silver hardware. When I first saw it online I said "that's a colour I WANT", and then I saw the swatch in real life and wasn't sure. It was nice, yes ... but the swatch looked darker than what I thought it would be and I wasn't sure. I decided to go for it though and boy, am I glad I did! It's a beautiful colour. I see a bit of pink, a hint of purple maybe. NOTE: I think my photos show it more pink that it is. For a better representation, I'd see the Massaccesi Facebook page as they posted a photo of it. Their camera skills are definitely better than mine.
> 
> The Plum leather is VERY, VERY soft. As soon as I took out the stuffing, it just slouched to the counter. I also got it with the longer flap. I wasn't sure about the longer flap. I knew I would like the flap to be slightly longer to cover the top of the pockets, but I was worried it would look out of proportion with the rest of the bag. BUT I'm happy to say that once I've seen it in person, it totally works. I also got the purple lining which is gorgeous and the silver hardware.
> 
> Then we have the Bronze with light gold hardware. I'd already seen bronze in the Flora I'd ordered, knew the leather was amazing, but I'd been undecided if I wanted a bag in this leather. I'm glad I did. It will be nice for those cloudy days when you want a little bit of dazzle in your life.  The leather is more stiff, maybe because it's a thicker textured leather, yet very soft to the touch. I'm curious how this leather will break in over time. For those of you who have a bag in this leather, how has it been wearing? I think I'll start using this one right away to get it broken in, although that Plum is calling my name!
> 
> Then we have the Massaccesi long necklace in gold with the bronze. This is really beautiful. It comes in a lovely little pouch. It appears to be very well crafted. I love having the little piece of leather in it. It's very unique and I like that. I usually wear just a chain with a charm on it, so this is something a bit more dressy for me. It has the ability to adjust as well. I have the length set at just under half, so it could go longer, and could probably go shorter too depending on where you clip the clasp (you can see the small charm about half way up the necklace so you can see there is still a lot of chain left if you wanted it longer). I COULD see myself ordering a short necklace next time, in silver with the lead leather, with a future order (because we ALL know there will always be another Massaccesi order.  ).
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope you all have a lovely time with your friends and families.


----------



## pbnjam

Moonstarr - your bags are gorgeous! It looks beautiful modelled on facebook too. I never had the idea to ask for a lengthened flap but I think it's a great idea. The purple lining is soooo pretty with the plum leather. So many different options will make it harder to decide what to get next: pebbled vs smooth, so many different colors and hardware and lining to choose from.. Congrats!


----------



## allysar

Stunning bags! Wow. The plum and purple look great.  Enjoy!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  If you get the midi Divina you must show her to us inside and out.  How exciting!  Marco said that bag fought him tooth and nail until he finally tamed it.  She would not be conquered, but in the end she surrendered!  Can't wait to see a TPF lady have her!* 




bisbee said:


> I love the midi sizes...also the Phoebe...but I would have to order it with an all-leather strap - I absolutely hate chains!
> 
> I am very much excited about the new midi Divina - that was my favorite all along, but the size was way too big for me.  The midi might just be my first order!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHA, MissFrosty!  You are like me.  I'd wear hardware with a touch of beautiful leather here and there.  I am a HWF (Hardware Fanatic!)  You can ask Marco for extra hardware.  He's not real fond of putting it on his "simple, classic" designs, but if you insist, he will do it!  I'm so glad I found another HWF! *  




MissFrosty said:


> That made me chuckle - if I could I would have chains and studs and zips all over my bags. Lucky for you I think Marco prefers the classic styles &#128521;


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't understand this at all.  What do they do - put names in a hat and pick out the customer to be charged fees?  I've never had to pay a fee, and I know there are lots of others here who haven't been charged either.  Is this hit or miss?  Why are some ladies charged custom taxes and others are not?*




sandysandiego said:


> I am hoping to receive my package tomorrow - just a fyi that custom's taxes/fees are approximately 20 - 30% for the United States for handbags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I LOVED reading this post MoonieStarry!  You sound so HAPPY!  The photos are beautiful.  I haven't thought about getting a necklace, but now that I've seen your picture I want one!  Enjoy your new bags, Moonie!  Love them as they will love you back! * 




Moonstarr said:


> Yay! My bags did come today. I wasn't sure as they didn't update the tracking until late this morning. It's a Christmas Miracle!
> 
> I am in  with the Plum. I am so glad that I took a chance on Plum with silver hardware. When I first saw it online I said "that's a colour I WANT", and then I saw the swatch in real life and wasn't sure. It was nice, yes ... but the swatch looked darker than what I thought it would be and I wasn't sure. I decided to go for it though and boy, am I glad I did! It's a beautiful colour. I see a bit of pink, a hint of purple maybe. NOTE: I think my photos show it more pink that it is. For a better representation, I'd see the Massaccesi Facebook page as they posted a photo of it. Their camera skills are definitely better than mine.
> 
> The Plum leather is VERY, VERY soft. As soon as I took out the stuffing, it just slouched to the counter. I also got it with the longer flap. I wasn't sure about the longer flap. I knew I would like the flap to be slightly longer to cover the top of the pockets, but I was worried it would look out of proportion with the rest of the bag. BUT I'm happy to say that once I've seen it in person, it totally works. I also got the purple lining which is gorgeous and the silver hardware.
> 
> Then we have the Bronze with light gold hardware. I'd already seen bronze in the Flora I'd ordered, knew the leather was amazing, but I'd been undecided if I wanted a bag in this leather. I'm glad I did. It will be nice for those cloudy days when you want a little bit of dazzle in your life.  The leather is more stiff, maybe because it's a thicker textured leather, yet very soft to the touch. I'm curious how this leather will break in over time. For those of you who have a bag in this leather, how has it been wearing? I think I'll start using this one right away to get it broken in, although that Plum is calling my name!
> 
> Then we have the Massaccesi long necklace in gold with the bronze. This is really beautiful. It comes in a lovely little pouch. It appears to be very well crafted. I love having the little piece of leather in it. It's very unique and I like that. I usually wear just a chain with a charm on it, so this is something a bit more dressy for me. It has the ability to adjust as well. I have the length set at just under half, so it could go longer, and could probably go shorter too depending on where you clip the clasp (you can see the small charm about half way up the necklace so you can see there is still a lot of chain left if you wanted it longer). I COULD see myself ordering a short necklace next time, in silver with the lead leather, with a future order (because we ALL know there will always be another Massaccesi order.  ).
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope you all have a lovely time with your friends and families.


----------



## Moonfancy

*MERRY CHRISTMAS, FELIZ NAVIDAD to all my MASSACCESI friends!  I hope you are all full of joy and beautiful wishes.  Thanks to each of you for being here on this little Massaccesi gathering we have made.  Thank you for making it a fun and lovely place to be.  I think of all of you with such fondness and heartfelt camaraderie.  May all your dreams come true - both those you already have and those that you haven't thought of yet!  I am looking forward to seeing all y'all's purchases and reading about all the bags you are considering.  You've all become quite special to me, and I'm so happy to meet all y'all new ladies and reconnect with all my friends from years gone past.  I wish for each of you to have more love in your life than you know what to do with!  And let's make Marco crazy with all our many orders this coming year!  The man works best when he has been pushed into insanity.  :lolots: Kisses and Hugs - Beckie*  :rockettes::xtree::rockettes:


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics



Sandysandiego those are two amazing bags. Love the blue reef with the Flora it is an amazing shade of blue. The bronze is just incredible in both the Flora and your full size bag. I am in love with these metallic leathers they are just amazing. Your bags are really gorgeous. Enjoy using them!!!


----------



## allysar

Merry merry Christmas Moonie!!! So glad to have you ladies to share my passion with!


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr those bags are gorgeous. Love love love them. The plum is just  the most amazing color it is stunning. I am in love with it. What can I  say about the metallic leathers they are beautiful. I am not a blingy  leather handbag person but I love the lead as you know and I think the  bronze is one stunning leather. I am so pleased your bags arrived before  Christmas so that you can enjoy them.

Do you think the plum could work as a spring summer bag? I am looking  for a spring mini Selene and I am thinking the plum might be a good  color. Although I need to be patient and see what Massaccesi brings out  for the spring line of leather colors. I am trying to show a little  restraint and not jump in with a new minnie Selene for spring but to be  patient and see what spring brings!!!!

Enjoy your lovely new bags they are gorgeous. 

Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> Merry merry Christmas Moonie!!! So glad to have you ladies to share my passion with!



Allysar could not have said it better myself. Love sharing my passion with all of you!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonstarr those bags are gorgeous. Love love love them. The plum is just  the most amazing color it is stunning. I am in love with it. What can I  say about the metallic leathers they are beautiful. I am not a blingy  leather handbag person but I love the lead as you know and I think the  bronze is one stunning leather. I am so pleased your bags arrived before  Christmas so that you can enjoy them.
> 
> Do you think the plum could work as a spring summer bag? I am looking  for a spring mini Selene and I am thinking the plum might be a good  color. Although I need to be patient and see what Massaccesi brings out  for the spring line of leather colors. I am trying to show a little  restraint and not jump in with a new minnie Selene for spring but to be  patient and see what spring brings!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your lovely new bags they are gorgeous.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.



The plum could definitely be a spring/summer colour. I could see this working all year round. I know, it's so hard to hold off. I hope they come out with some new styles for spring, and I can't wait to see the spring colours! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Juliemvis

Has anyone bought a mini Divina yet


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> The plum could definitely be a spring/summer colour. I could see this working all year round. I know, it's so hard to hold off. I hope they come out with some new styles for spring, and I can't wait to see the spring colours!
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Moonstarr that plum bag is amazing. How do you like the midi Minerva in comparison to the Aphrodite? If I am not mistaken you have both of these styles. I sold a taupe LTM and I am going to replace it with probably a minnie Minerva. Would love to know what you think of the two styles.

Hope you had a good Christmas.


----------



## Moonstarr

djfmn said:


> Moonstarr that plum bag is amazing. How do you like the midi Minerva in comparison to the Aphrodite? If I am not mistaken you have both of these styles. I sold a taupe LTM and I am going to replace it with probably a minnie Minerva. Would love to know what you think of the two styles.
> 
> Hope you had a good Christmas.



Hmmmm, well I've been using the Midi Minerva straight for probably the last month since I first received the Nut Brown, and now I'm using the Bronze. I'm really loving this style which surprises me because I didn't think I'd be as comfortable with a shoulder bag. It's a bit more casual to me which fits more with my style. They both probably carry about the same amount, although the Aphrodite is nice that it's deeper so if you want to throw in some winter gloves, hat, etc., it would fit that better than the Midi Minerva. I think for me the Midi Minerva wins out JUST a bit more, mostly because I love that it feels a bit more casual. I still really like my Aphrodites though as well!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! My bags did come today. I wasn't sure as they didn't update the tracking until late this morning. It's a Christmas Miracle!




What gorgeous bags and necklace Moonstarr!  Your descriptions and pix were good enough to eat!  Truly stunning, I love each of them!






Moonfancy said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS, FELIZ NAVIDAD to all my MASSACCESI friends! *




Merry Christmas to you and yours too Moonbeam, sorry I am late!  Wishing you and everyone a very Happy New Year!




allysar said:


> Merry merry Christmas Moonie!!! So glad to have you ladies to share my passion with!


  I couldn't agree more allysar, you ladies are the dearest on this Earth and I love bag chat with each of you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.


One word of warning...... I would not advise using the "Schedule your day of delivery" on the DHL website as an option if you are out of town.  It is a long story, but the short version is we were out of town so on 12/25 when I received a text to pay my Custom Duty fees on the DHL website, I was given a choice to chose my day of delivery (I was even given a choice to reroute to a new address if I wanted, but at the time I felt that was too risky.)


I chose my 'day of delivery' to be 12/29 when I knew we would be home.  I immediately received an email confirmation that my request had been received.


Well, they delivered it the next day 12/26 instead of the following Monday 12/29.


I felt very foolish because at the bottom of this online form I completed there was a box to click if you wanted to sign for your parcel right then and there.  I thought _"Oh that will make it easier for my husband to receive because he was working from home that day"_ and so I clicked the box.


For some reason I had this feeling the afternoon of 12/26 to check tracking again.  Low and behold it read that it had been "Delivered" 90 minutes ago.  I was so sad to know my box was sitting there in the cold.  I called DHL immediately stating it was just delivered and that it was delivered on the wrong day.  I asked if they could call our local DHL, and maybe radio/call the driver to see if he was still in the area and could pick it up, but they would not do anything because they said I clicked the signed box.


(Oh dear, this story is already longer than I had hoped, sorry....)


So we texted our neighbor (not knowing if they were around because of Christmas) but if they were around could grab it when they got home.  They texted us back an hour later 'Of course they would' An hour after that we received the dreaded text that they stopped over to our house but there was no box in sight.  They looked for a slip and looked on either side of the front porch for the box.....nothing.  


That night is snowed 4-5 inches.


So we continued on with our relaxing weekend away _(LOL)......._ can you see me?  I was so worried about these Minnies.


We returned home on Sunday, and while I was unpacking etc, my husband was outside shoveling the snow in the back  (our nice neighbors had already shoveled the front and back by our garage.)  About 15 minutes later..........in my poor husband walks saying to me "Honey......I have something for you, but the bottom of this box is soaking wet."  If you all could have seen the look on this dear man's face, he felt so bad.


The poor Minnies in their box were outside behind a side gate in our backyard under all the snow.  


I can seriously tell you had we been home, I would never have thought to look there for this parcel.  I can understand that they probably want to have it out of sight to avoid it getting stolen, but how about leave a note in our mail slot as to where they place it!


Out comes the scissor and in I went on the kitchen floor with this box.  I pulled out Minnie 1 which was on top............she was fine.......oh thank you, thank you....... so further I dug down and pulled out Minnie 2.....after seeing Minnie 2 I see one layer of box tissue and blessed be a dry bottom.  Luckily this box had two layers of cardboard in the bottom, because under the inner most layer, then next layer was very wet.


Can you believe my poor angels spent two days outside in a snow storm?


Sorry again for my long post.........I did my best to keep it to a minimum.


In short...........don't pay your Customs until you are home............they certainly won't deliver it then........and don't chose a specific day of delivery........unless you are home anyway......and then make sure to do a strip search of your exterior property to locate it.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Me too Haven't heard about my bag's progress yet but I hope it will be here soon!
> Will post pics as soon as I get it.
> How's your M collection? I lost count, what M bags do you have now?




Helloooooooo dear!  Any updates on your Pebbled Green Goddess Aphrodite?  I feel like I have not been able to be here in so long, missed you sweetie!


I will post a picture of my M bag family this weekend!  Is it twisted I am already excited for their S/S15 debut?   How about you?


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.
> 
> 
> One word of warning...... I would not advise using the "Schedule your day of delivery" on the DHL website as an option if you are out of town.  It is a long story, but the short version is we were out of town so on 12/25 when I received a text to pay my Custom Duty fees on the DHL website, I was given a choice to chose my day of delivery (I was even given a choice to reroute to a new address if I wanted, but at the time I felt that was too risky.)
> 
> 
> I chose my 'day of delivery' to be 12/29 when I knew we would be home.  I immediately received an email confirmation that my request had been received.
> 
> 
> Well, they delivered it the next day 12/26 instead of the following Monday 12/29.
> 
> 
> I felt very foolish because at the bottom of this online form I completed there was a box to click if you wanted to sign for your parcel right then and there.  I thought _"Oh that will make it easier for my husband to receive because he was working from home that day"_ and so I clicked the box.
> 
> 
> For some reason I had this feeling the afternoon of 12/26 to check tracking again.  Low and behold it read that it had been "Delivered" 90 minutes ago.  I was so sad to know my box was sitting there in the cold.  I called DHL immediately stating it was just delivered and that it was delivered on the wrong day.  I asked if they could call our local DHL, and maybe radio/call the driver to see if he was still in the area and could pick it up, but they would not do anything because they said I clicked the signed box.
> 
> 
> (Oh dear, this story is already longer than I had hoped, sorry....)
> 
> 
> So we texted our neighbor (not knowing if they were around because of Christmas) but if they were around could grab it when they got home.  They texted us back an hour later 'Of course they would' An hour after that we received the dreaded text that they stopped over to our house but there was no box in sight.  They looked for a slip and looked on either side of the front porch for the box.....nothing.
> 
> 
> That night is snowed 4-5 inches.
> 
> 
> So we continued on with our relaxing weekend away _(LOL)......._ can you see me?  I was so worried about these Minnies.
> 
> 
> We returned home on Sunday, and while I was unpacking etc, my husband was outside shoveling the snow in the back  (our nice neighbors had already shoveled the front and back by our garage.)  About 15 minutes later..........in my poor husband walks saying to me "Honey......I have something for you, but the bottom of this box is soaking wet."  If you all could have seen the look on this dear man's face, he felt so bad.
> 
> 
> The poor Minnies in their box were outside behind a side gate in our backyard under all the snow.
> 
> 
> I can seriously tell you had we been home, I would never have thought to look there for this parcel.  I can understand that they probably want to have it out of sight to avoid it getting stolen, but how about leave a note in our mail slot as to where they place it!
> 
> 
> Out comes the scissor and in I went on the kitchen floor with this box.  I pulled out Minnie 1 which was on top............she was fine.......oh thank you, thank you....... so further I dug down and pulled out Minnie 2.....after seeing Minnie 2 I see one layer of box tissue and blessed be a dry bottom.  Luckily this box had two layers of cardboard in the bottom, because under the inner most layer, then next layer was very wet.
> 
> 
> Can you believe my poor angels spent two days outside in a snow storm?
> 
> 
> Sorry again for my long post.........I did my best to keep it to a minimum.
> 
> 
> In short...........don't pay your Customs until you are home............they certainly won't deliver it then........and don't chose a specific day of delivery........unless you are home anyway......and then make sure to do a strip search of your exterior property to locate it.


Oh, what an experience!! Good thing the Minnies didn't get wet. I don't know how I would have reacted if I were in your shoes.  Oh well, glad that all is well now.

I can't wait for your pics!  And please don't forget to post mod shot comparison pics of the Minnie and the regular Minerva, pretty please! 

Btw, how much was customs charge?  Thanks!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.



Oh WOW ... I'm so glad they weren't damaged. I do NOT like using the courier companies. I'd much rather deal with the regular post and go to pick them up at the closest post office if I'm not home. Anyway, I'm really glad you have them both and they were fine after their sitting out in the snow storm!  I can't wait to see your photos on Sunday.


----------



## lenie

Hi Lovie- I am so glad your bags arrived safely. The handbag angel must have been watching out for them. When you get a chance to use the midi Minerva, please let me know how you like the size compared to the regular Minerva. Please, please post side by side pictures of the midi and regular Minerva's. I am seriously considering the midi Minerva for my next bag, but wanted to see comparison pics first.
Thank you!


----------



## sandysandiego

Since I know that you are a bb fan as well, the color is very close to Balenciaga's Electric Blue.  Here is a comparison pic
Plus a mod pic.  I am loving this bag!!  As soon as Marco finishes the design of the new Zhoe I am ordering one in Blue Reef!  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Soooooooooo incredibly beautiful in the Nappa!  These saturated leathers are making me swoon!!! Just gorgeous sandysandiego, I love her


----------



## sandysandiego

What a nightmare!  I am so happy that it ended well.  So excited to see your pics.  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.
> 
> 
> One word of warning...... I would not advise using the "Schedule your day of delivery" on the DHL website as an option if you are out of town.  It is a long story, but the short version is we were out of town so on 12/25 when I received a text to pay my Custom Duty fees on the DHL website, I was given a choice to chose my day of delivery (I was even given a choice to reroute to a new address if I wanted, but at the time I felt that was too risky.)
> 
> 
> I chose my 'day of delivery' to be 12/29 when I knew we would be home.  I immediately received an email confirmation that my request had been received.
> 
> 
> Well, they delivered it the next day 12/26 instead of the following Monday 12/29.
> 
> 
> I felt very foolish because at the bottom of this online form I completed there was a box to click if you wanted to sign for your parcel right then and there.  I thought _"Oh that will make it easier for my husband to receive because he was working from home that day"_ and so I clicked the box.
> 
> 
> For some reason I had this feeling the afternoon of 12/26 to check tracking again.  Low and behold it read that it had been "Delivered" 90 minutes ago.  I was so sad to know my box was sitting there in the cold.  I called DHL immediately stating it was just delivered and that it was delivered on the wrong day.  I asked if they could call our local DHL, and maybe radio/call the driver to see if he was still in the area and could pick it up, but they would not do anything because they said I clicked the signed box.
> 
> 
> (Oh dear, this story is already longer than I had hoped, sorry....)
> 
> 
> So we texted our neighbor (not knowing if they were around because of Christmas) but if they were around could grab it when they got home.  They texted us back an hour later 'Of course they would' An hour after that we received the dreaded text that they stopped over to our house but there was no box in sight.  They looked for a slip and looked on either side of the front porch for the box.....nothing.
> 
> 
> That night is snowed 4-5 inches.
> 
> 
> So we continued on with our relaxing weekend away _(LOL)......._ can you see me?  I was so worried about these Minnies.
> 
> 
> We returned home on Sunday, and while I was unpacking etc, my husband was outside shoveling the snow in the back  (our nice neighbors had already shoveled the front and back by our garage.)  About 15 minutes later..........in my poor husband walks saying to me "Honey......I have something for you, but the bottom of this box is soaking wet."  If you all could have seen the look on this dear man's face, he felt so bad.
> 
> 
> The poor Minnies in their box were outside behind a side gate in our backyard under all the snow.
> 
> 
> I can seriously tell you had we been home, I would never have thought to look there for this parcel.  I can understand that they probably want to have it out of sight to avoid it getting stolen, but how about leave a note in our mail slot as to where they place it!
> 
> 
> Out comes the scissor and in I went on the kitchen floor with this box.  I pulled out Minnie 1 which was on top............she was fine.......oh thank you, thank you....... so further I dug down and pulled out Minnie 2.....after seeing Minnie 2 I see one layer of box tissue and blessed be a dry bottom.  Luckily this box had two layers of cardboard in the bottom, because under the inner most layer, then next layer was very wet.
> 
> 
> Can you believe my poor angels spent two days outside in a snow storm?
> 
> 
> Sorry again for my long post.........I did my best to keep it to a minimum.
> 
> 
> In short...........don't pay your Customs until you are home............they certainly won't deliver it then........and don't chose a specific day of delivery........unless you are home anyway......and then make sure to do a strip search of your exterior property to locate it.


----------



## Moonfancy

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.
> 
> 
> One word of warning...... I would not advise using the "Schedule your day of delivery" on the DHL website as an option if you are out of town.  It is a long story, but the short version is we were out of town so on 12/25 when I received a text to pay my Custom Duty fees on the DHL website, I was given a choice to chose my day of delivery (I was even given a choice to reroute to a new address if I wanted, but at the time I felt that was too risky.)
> 
> 
> I chose my 'day of delivery' to be 12/29 when I knew we would be home.  I immediately received an email confirmation that my request had been received.
> 
> 
> Well, they delivered it the next day 12/26 instead of the following Monday 12/29.
> 
> 
> I felt very foolish because at the bottom of this online form I completed there was a box to click if you wanted to sign for your parcel right then and there.  I thought _"Oh that will make it easier for my husband to receive because he was working from home that day"_ and so I clicked the box.
> 
> 
> For some reason I had this feeling the afternoon of 12/26 to check tracking again.  Low and behold it read that it had been "Delivered" 90 minutes ago.  I was so sad to know my box was sitting there in the cold.  I called DHL immediately stating it was just delivered and that it was delivered on the wrong day.  I asked if they could call our local DHL, and maybe radio/call the driver to see if he was still in the area and could pick it up, but they would not do anything because they said I clicked the signed box.
> 
> 
> (Oh dear, this story is already longer than I had hoped, sorry....)
> 
> 
> So we texted our neighbor (not knowing if they were around because of Christmas) but if they were around could grab it when they got home.  They texted us back an hour later 'Of course they would' An hour after that we received the dreaded text that they stopped over to our house but there was no box in sight.  They looked for a slip and looked on either side of the front porch for the box.....nothing.
> 
> 
> That night is snowed 4-5 inches.
> 
> 
> So we continued on with our relaxing weekend away _(LOL)......._ can you see me?  I was so worried about these Minnies.
> 
> 
> We returned home on Sunday, and while I was unpacking etc, my husband was outside shoveling the snow in the back  (our nice neighbors had already shoveled the front and back by our garage.)  About 15 minutes later..........in my poor husband walks saying to me "Honey......I have something for you, but the bottom of this box is soaking wet."  If you all could have seen the look on this dear man's face, he felt so bad.
> 
> 
> The poor Minnies in their box were outside behind a side gate in our backyard under all the snow.
> 
> 
> I can seriously tell you had we been home, I would never have thought to look there for this parcel.  I can understand that they probably want to have it out of sight to avoid it getting stolen, but how about leave a note in our mail slot as to where they place it!
> 
> 
> Out comes the scissor and in I went on the kitchen floor with this box.  I pulled out Minnie 1 which was on top............she was fine.......oh thank you, thank you....... so further I dug down and pulled out Minnie 2.....after seeing Minnie 2 I see one layer of box tissue and blessed be a dry bottom.  Luckily this box had two layers of cardboard in the bottom, because under the inner most layer, then next layer was very wet.
> 
> 
> Can you believe my poor angels spent two days outside in a snow storm?
> 
> 
> Sorry again for my long post.........I did my best to keep it to a minimum.
> 
> 
> In short...........don't pay your Customs until you are home............they certainly won't deliver it then........and don't chose a specific day of delivery........unless you are home anyway......and then make sure to do a strip search of your exterior property to locate it.


*Oh, Colette!  Treasures in the snow!  I'm so glad you found them before the spring thaw!  I can just picture you grabbing those scissors and digging in -- with your sweet heart just a-poundin'!!
*:giggles:


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Helloooooooo dear!  Any updates on your Pebbled Green Goddess Aphrodite?  I feel like I have not been able to be here in so long, missed you sweetie!
> 
> 
> I will post a picture of my M bag family this weekend!  Is it twisted I am already excited for their S/S15 debut?   How about you?



Missed you to, honey! Didn't have a lot of time to spend here neither, catching up right now.
I'm still waiting on the update on my Olive beauty, I know it's holiday season so don't want to put any pressure on M team but really want to see this beauty
Will keep you posted whenever I have an update.
Can't wait to see your M family, I think it is one stunning family
I'm also excited about S/S15 and wonder what Marco has in store for us. Can't wait!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, I just wanted you to know that my Minnie Minervas arrived safely and I love them so very much!  Every single thing about these beautiful bags makes me so happy.  I will post pictures this weekend on Sunday.
> 
> 
> One word of warning...... I would not advise using the "Schedule your day of delivery" on the DHL website as an option if you are out of town.  It is a long story, but the short version is we were out of town so on 12/25 when I received a text to pay my Custom Duty fees on the DHL website, I was given a choice to chose my day of delivery (I was even given a choice to reroute to a new address if I wanted, but at the time I felt that was too risky.)
> 
> 
> I chose my 'day of delivery' to be 12/29 when I knew we would be home.  I immediately received an email confirmation that my request had been received.
> 
> 
> Well, they delivered it the next day 12/26 instead of the following Monday 12/29.
> 
> 
> I felt very foolish because at the bottom of this online form I completed there was a box to click if you wanted to sign for your parcel right then and there.  I thought _"Oh that will make it easier for my husband to receive because he was working from home that day"_ and so I clicked the box.
> 
> 
> For some reason I had this feeling the afternoon of 12/26 to check tracking again.  Low and behold it read that it had been "Delivered" 90 minutes ago.  I was so sad to know my box was sitting there in the cold.  I called DHL immediately stating it was just delivered and that it was delivered on the wrong day.  I asked if they could call our local DHL, and maybe radio/call the driver to see if he was still in the area and could pick it up, but they would not do anything because they said I clicked the signed box.
> 
> 
> (Oh dear, this story is already longer than I had hoped, sorry....)
> 
> 
> So we texted our neighbor (not knowing if they were around because of Christmas) but if they were around could grab it when they got home.  They texted us back an hour later 'Of course they would' An hour after that we received the dreaded text that they stopped over to our house but there was no box in sight.  They looked for a slip and looked on either side of the front porch for the box.....nothing.
> 
> 
> That night is snowed 4-5 inches.
> 
> 
> So we continued on with our relaxing weekend away _(LOL)......._ can you see me?  I was so worried about these Minnies.
> 
> 
> We returned home on Sunday, and while I was unpacking etc, my husband was outside shoveling the snow in the back  (our nice neighbors had already shoveled the front and back by our garage.)  About 15 minutes later..........in my poor husband walks saying to me "Honey......I have something for you, but the bottom of this box is soaking wet."  If you all could have seen the look on this dear man's face, he felt so bad.
> 
> 
> The poor Minnies in their box were outside behind a side gate in our backyard under all the snow.
> 
> 
> I can seriously tell you had we been home, I would never have thought to look there for this parcel.  I can understand that they probably want to have it out of sight to avoid it getting stolen, but how about leave a note in our mail slot as to where they place it!
> 
> 
> Out comes the scissor and in I went on the kitchen floor with this box.  I pulled out Minnie 1 which was on top............she was fine.......oh thank you, thank you....... so further I dug down and pulled out Minnie 2.....after seeing Minnie 2 I see one layer of box tissue and blessed be a dry bottom.  Luckily this box had two layers of cardboard in the bottom, because under the inner most layer, then next layer was very wet.
> 
> 
> Can you believe my poor angels spent two days outside in a snow storm?
> 
> 
> Sorry again for my long post.........I did my best to keep it to a minimum.
> 
> 
> In short...........don't pay your Customs until you are home............they certainly won't deliver it then........and don't chose a specific day of delivery........unless you are home anyway......and then make sure to do a strip search of your exterior property to locate it.



Ohhh, Lovie, what a dreadful story! So careless to leave the package in the snow storm esp when you had scheduled delivery for the different day. I
I'm so happy your bags are safe and sound now, can't wait for them to be revealed.


----------



## Julija

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics



Wow, all your bags are gorgeous, congrats! Nappa leather looks delicious!


----------



## Julija

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! My bags did come today. I wasn't sure as they didn't update the tracking until late this morning. It's a Christmas Miracle!
> 
> I am in  with the Plum. I am so glad that I took a chance on Plum with silver hardware. When I first saw it online I said "that's a colour I WANT", and then I saw the swatch in real life and wasn't sure. It was nice, yes ... but the swatch looked darker than what I thought it would be and I wasn't sure. I decided to go for it though and boy, am I glad I did! It's a beautiful colour. I see a bit of pink, a hint of purple maybe. NOTE: I think my photos show it more pink that it is. For a better representation, I'd see the Massaccesi Facebook page as they posted a photo of it. Their camera skills are definitely better than mine.
> 
> The Plum leather is VERY, VERY soft. As soon as I took out the stuffing, it just slouched to the counter. I also got it with the longer flap. I wasn't sure about the longer flap. I knew I would like the flap to be slightly longer to cover the top of the pockets, but I was worried it would look out of proportion with the rest of the bag. BUT I'm happy to say that once I've seen it in person, it totally works. I also got the purple lining which is gorgeous and the silver hardware.
> 
> Then we have the Bronze with light gold hardware. I'd already seen bronze in the Flora I'd ordered, knew the leather was amazing, but I'd been undecided if I wanted a bag in this leather. I'm glad I did. It will be nice for those cloudy days when you want a little bit of dazzle in your life.  The leather is more stiff, maybe because it's a thicker textured leather, yet very soft to the touch. I'm curious how this leather will break in over time. For those of you who have a bag in this leather, how has it been wearing? I think I'll start using this one right away to get it broken in, although that Plum is calling my name!
> 
> Then we have the Massaccesi long necklace in gold with the bronze. This is really beautiful. It comes in a lovely little pouch. It appears to be very well crafted. I love having the little piece of leather in it. It's very unique and I like that. I usually wear just a chain with a charm on it, so this is something a bit more dressy for me. It has the ability to adjust as well. I have the length set at just under half, so it could go longer, and could probably go shorter too depending on where you clip the clasp (you can see the small charm about half way up the necklace so you can see there is still a lot of chain left if you wanted it longer). I COULD see myself ordering a short necklace next time, in silver with the lead leather, with a future order (because we ALL know there will always be another Massaccesi order.  ).
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone! I hope you all have a lovely time with your friends and families.



This plum is TDF! And looks completely different from what I've imagined and even more beautiful.


----------



## allysar

Lovie that is a horrible horrible story!! I am so very glad your precious bags are okay!


----------



## Moonstarr

How has everyone's bags been breaking in? I've been wearing my bronze Midi Minerva since just before Christmas and the leather (which was already soft) has softened up even more. I think I must force myself to change to another bag for this coming week ... I think the plum might be calling my name. My goal this year is to switch out my bags more often like I used to. I find I'll wear the same bag for weeks before I'll switch to another and the rest of my bags (not just the Massaccesi) are feeling neglected.  

What are we all hoping to see in the Massaccesi spring/summer line? I'm hoping for a satchel and I'm hoping to get it in a bright, pop of colour! I wonder when they'll announce what's coming for spring/summer?


----------



## msd_bags

sandysandiego said:


> Since I know that you are a bb fan as well, the color is very close to Balenciaga's Electric Blue.  Here is a comparison pic
> Plus a mod pic.  I am loving this bag!!  As soon as Marco finishes the design of the new Zhoe I am ordering one in Blue Reef!



Thanks for this modshot!  I have been wanting a Minerva since Lovie's reveal but I went for the Athena first because I needed a structured bag. Now I want a red bag and I'm thinking if Red Cherry nappa leather would make a nice midi Minerva.  I like what I see with your Blue Reef, it is how I imagine the Minerva would be in nappa - with a little more structure.  Very nice!! So I can't decide now if I'd go for a pebbly soft leather or nappa.  Please let us know how she breaks in.  Thanks!!


----------



## Kitzka

Hi everyone

I just discovered this thread and spent some time reading through your posts. Due to this thread I am in love with these bags and am already planning to get an Athena. I've found some pics on the thread but does anyone have any pics of the inside of the bags and what the interior pockets might look like? I'm leaning towards the blue reef color. 

Thanks for ,eating me peek into your purse lives

Kitzka


----------



## msd_bags

Kitzka said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I just discovered this thread and spent some time reading through your posts. Due to this thread I am in love with these bags and am already planning to get an Athena. I've found some pics on the thread but does anyone have any pics of the inside of the bags and what the interior pockets might look like? I'm leaning towards the blue reef color.
> 
> Thanks for ,eating me peek into your purse lives
> 
> Kitzka




Hi there! I've taken a picture of the inside of my Black Athena for you. This bag is a medium bag. There is 1 zippered pocket and 2 slip pockets on the other side. Plus a clip for keys.


----------



## Tuuli

Hi! I'm just about to order my first ever Massaccesi. I'm falling for Divine in taupe.... Can anyone say is the taupe color in website accurate? And does anyone now about the spring 2015 colours? 

Have been Mulberry girl, but now really in love with Massaccesi 





>


----------



## Kitzka

Thanks. I think I'm sold. I was deciding between this and a Reed krakoff but I think for the price I am going with the Athena!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi dear sweet ones!


I just posted some pix on this thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...bags-in-italy-she-882911-13.html#post27865319


I tried to do comparisons of the Regular and Minnie Minerva sizes for you all


----------



## Moonstarr

Tuuli said:


> Hi! I'm just about to order my first ever Massaccesi. I'm falling for Divine in taupe.... Can anyone say is the taupe color in website accurate? And does anyone now about the spring 2015 colours?
> 
> Have been Mulberry girl, but now really in love with Massaccesi



I don't have the Taupe so I can't comment on that, but LoveHandbags! just posted photos of some of her bags. She has a Taupe and would probably be able to answer your question. 

I haven't heard anything about Spring but I am SOOO excited to find out!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Oh, what an experience!! Good thing the Minnies didn't get wet. I don't know how I would have reacted if I were in your shoes.  Oh well, glad that all is well now.
> 
> I can't wait for your pics!  And please don't forget to post mod shot comparison pics of the Minnie and the regular Minerva, pretty please!
> 
> Btw, how much was customs charge?  Thanks!


 
Hi dear msd_bags, how are you?  I have to admit my stomach was a bit twisty turny, but all is well that ends well! My Customs charges were $83.  I posted a couple comparison shots on the thread I have done all my Reveals on, but let me know if you want any other shots dear!  It takes me a while these days with work, but I will do my best!



Moonstarr said:


> Oh WOW ... I'm so glad they weren't damaged. I do NOT like using the courier companies. I'd much rather deal with the regular post and go to pick them up at the closest post office if I'm not home. Anyway, I'm really glad you have them both and they were fine after their sitting out in the snow storm!  I can't wait to see your photos on Sunday.


 

Hi Moonstarr, thank you so much, I was VERY relieved, as was that very supportive DH of mine.  I love happy handbag endings, ha.




lenie said:


> Hi Lovie- I am so glad your bags arrived safely. The handbag angel must have been watching out for them. When you get a chance to use the midi Minerva, please let me know how you like the size compared to the regular Minerva. Please, please post side by side pictures of the midi and regular Minerva's. I am seriously considering the midi Minerva for my next bag, but wanted to see comparison pics first.
> Thank you!


Hi Lenie dear, yes that handbag angel certainly was watching out, ha, I need to give her some overtime pay.  I posted a side by side pix on my 'reveals' thread.  I truly love both sizes.  The Regular is perfect for me during my work week.  I love the Minnie and am happy I did this size in a couple fun colors because she is perfect for weekends and running errands for me.  She is a nice size, I would say 'mid-size' in comparison to other bags, not small, not big, just right!  The Regular size is perfection for work or travel or times when I need to carry just a bit more.  They both feel very similar when carried for which I am grateful because I am so in love with the Regular size when worn.  Hope that helps! 



sandysandiego said:


> Since I know that you are a bb fan as well, the color is very close to Balenciaga's Electric Blue.  Here is a comparison pic
> Plus a mod pic.  I am loving this bag!!  As soon as Marco finishes the design of the new Zhoe I am ordering one in Blue Reef!


Wow, wow, WOW!  So beautiful sandysandiego, thank you for that comparison pix!  And your mod shot is great, you are such a cutie!  Don't you love how Minerva feels on? 



sandysandiego said:


> What a nightmare!  I am so happy that it ended well.  So excited to see your pics.


  Thank you so much!  



Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Colette!  Treasures in the snow!  I'm so glad you found them before the spring thaw!  I can just picture you grabbing those scissors and digging in -- with your sweet heart just a-poundin'!!*


  LOL, you are such a wise one sweetest of hearts!  My heart *was* beating out of my chest I think, LOL.  The look on DH's face as he held the box......well that got the heart pumping too, poor fella!  Thank goodness Massaccesi packed the box so well! I will be forever grateful for that!





Julija said:


> Ohhh, Lovie, what a dreadful story! So careless to leave the package in the snow storm esp when you had scheduled delivery for the different day. I
> I'm so happy your bags are safe and sound now, can't wait for them to be revealed.


My honey, it was touch and go there for a while, LOL.  They are safe and warm now though!  




allysar said:


> Lovie that is a horrible horrible story!! I am so very glad your precious bags are okay!


  allysar, it is really icky, lol.  I had to keep reminding myself 'it's just handbags' to get some perspective, but it was just icky.  Hugs to you!




Moonstarr said:


> How has everyone's bags been breaking in? I've been wearing my bronze Midi Minerva since just before Christmas and the leather (which was already soft) has softened up even more. I think I must force myself to change to another bag for this coming week ... I think the plum might be calling my name. My goal this year is to switch out my bags more often like I used to. I find I'll wear the same bag for weeks before I'll switch to another and the rest of my bags (not just the Massaccesi) are feeling neglected.
> 
> What are we all hoping to see in the Massaccesi spring/summer line? I'm hoping for a satchel and I'm hoping to get it in a bright, pop of colour! I wonder when they'll announce what's coming for spring/summer?


 

Breaking in like BUTTER Moonstarr!  I had the most difficult time getting a family shot of them all because they are just so smooshy and yummy!  I just laid them all next to each other and let them naturally flop like a litter of happy squiggly puppies!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear msd_bags, how are you?  I have to admit my stomach was a bit twisty turny, but all is well that ends well! My Customs charges were $83.  I posted a couple comparison shots on the thread I have done all my Reveals on, but let me know if you want any other shots dear!  It takes me a while these days with work, but I will do my best!



Thanks for posting the pics Lovie!! Much appreciated. From the time I saw your first reveal I've known I wanted a Minerva.  But I had more of a need for Athena then.  So this year I'm planning to get a Minerva, but just can't decide on the color and the size.  I'm also entertaining the thought of nappa leather even.  I'm about 5'4" so I think I can still carry the full size. Personally, I think the full size gives the bag more character.  But equally, I love the midi. Do you think the size difference is extremely obvious when the bags are carried?  I think jxwilliams requested some side view shots in your reveal thread, I would also love to see those pics!  Of course when you have time to take them. 

As to color, you said the black one has a very very nice leather!  I want to get this in a neutral color, either grey or black.  But I would also love a red bag.  But I don't think I want to go bespoke because of the huge price difference.  Trying to cut down on bag spending this year.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for posting the pics Lovie!! Much appreciated. From the time I saw your first reveal I've known I wanted a Minerva.  But I had more of a need for Athena then.  So this year I'm planning to get a Minerva, but just can't decide on the color and the size.  I'm also entertaining the thought of nappa leather even.  I'm about 5'4" so I think I can still carry the full size. Personally, I think the full size gives the bag more character.  But equally, I love the midi. Do you think the size difference is extremely obvious when the bags are carried?  I think jxwilliams requested some side view shots in your reveal thread, I would also love to see those pics!  Of course when you have time to take them.
> 
> As to color, you said the black one has a very very nice leather!  I want to get this in a neutral color, either grey or black.  But I would also love a red bag.  But I don't think I want to go bespoke because of the huge price difference.  Trying to cut down on bag spending this year.


 

Hi msd_bags!  That is a good question...no for me the size difference between the two is not that different when carried.   It only differs for me in terms of capacity, so would assess your capacity needs and go from there.  I totally think you could carry either size, I am only 1.5 inches taller.


They all have leather that makes me melt!  I know I chose Black first with Moonstarr's questions because I am always going to chose Black first if it is a 'if I could only keep one' question.  

I will post a side picture of both when I get home tonight from work!  I will run and ask jxwilliams the same question, but do you want me to wear both the Regular and the Minnie on the same shoulder and then turned to the side rather than facing front?  


Wishing you a great day!


----------



## patchydel

Not sure if you ladies remember, but I ordered a cherry red Zhoe a few months back. 

It has been quite a journey! I was sending it to my friend's place in the US since I was going there to visit. I got a delivery attempt notification online although my friend said she never got any notification. Eventually we found it at a totally different USPS location.. Valentina, Marco, and I thought it would be best to send it back to Italy and they could resend it to me again (this time in Canada and I didn't care about the possible taxes at this point). Although the bag seemed to have made it's way to Italy fairly quickly, the post office there told Massaccesi they lost it! So Marco ended up working on a new bag for me which was amazing of him.. and just as they were about to ship out the new bag, the old bag got delivered to them! 

Anyway, here is the bag. It's a stunning colour and the softest leather I have ever felt. My mom fell in love with it and because of that, I gave it to her as a Christmas/birthday gift  It made my mom so happy that all the wait and hassle was worth it. I got to wear it for one day though, so here she is in my office.

Just want to give a shout out to LoveHandbags! who helped me out with understanding how USPS worked when I was going through this!


----------



## renza

patchydel said:


> Not sure if you ladies remember, but I ordered a cherry red Zhoe a few months back.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been quite a journey! I was sending it to my friend's place in the US since I was going there to visit. I got a delivery attempt notification online although my friend said she never got any notification. Eventually we found it at a totally different USPS location.. Valentina, Marco, and I thought it would be best to send it back to Italy and they could resend it to me again (this time in Canada and I didn't care about the possible taxes at this point). Although the bag seemed to have made it's way to Italy fairly quickly, the post office there told Massaccesi they lost it! So Marco ended up working on a new bag for me which was amazing of him.. and just as they were about to ship out the new bag, the old bag got delivered to them!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here is the bag. It's a stunning colour and the softest leather I have ever felt. My mom fell in love with it and because of that, I gave it to her as a Christmas/birthday gift  It made my mom so happy that all the wait and hassle was worth it. I got to wear it for one day though, so here she is in my office.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give a shout out to LoveHandbags! who helped me out with understanding how USPS worked when I was going through this!




That is gorgeous! And wow what a mess with shipping but I'm glad to hear it worked out.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi msd_bags!  That is a good question...no for me the size difference between the two is not that different when carried.   It only differs for me in terms of capacity, so would assess your capacity needs and go from there.  I totally think you could carry either size, I am only 1.5 inches taller.
> 
> 
> They all have leather that makes me melt!  I know I chose Black first with Moonstarr's questions because I am always going to chose Black first if it is a 'if I could only keep one' question.
> 
> I will post a side picture of both when I get home tonight from work!  I will run and ask jxwilliams the same question, but do you want me to wear both the Regular and the Minnie on the same shoulder and then turned to the side rather than facing front?
> 
> 
> Wishing you a great day!




Thanks Lovie!! I hope you could post individual photos of each bag on the same shoulder, turned to the side. Oh I hope this is not an imposition. Thanks again!


----------



## msd_bags

patchydel said:


> Not sure if you ladies remember, but I ordered a cherry red Zhoe a few months back.
> 
> It has been quite a journey! I was sending it to my friend's place in the US since I was going there to visit. I got a delivery attempt notification online although my friend said she never got any notification. Eventually we found it at a totally different USPS location.. Valentina, Marco, and I thought it would be best to send it back to Italy and they could resend it to me again (this time in Canada and I didn't care about the possible taxes at this point). Although the bag seemed to have made it's way to Italy fairly quickly, the post office there told Massaccesi they lost it! So Marco ended up working on a new bag for me which was amazing of him.. and just as they were about to ship out the new bag, the old bag got delivered to them!
> 
> Anyway, here is the bag. It's a stunning colour and the softest leather I have ever felt. My mom fell in love with it and because of that, I gave it to her as a Christmas/birthday gift  It made my mom so happy that all the wait and hassle was worth it. I got to wear it for one day though, so here she is in my office.
> 
> Just want to give a shout out to LoveHandbags! who helped me out with understanding how USPS worked when I was going through this!



This is so beautiful!! Glad that you finally got it.  And sweet of you to gift it to your Mom.  I love this color too.  

I need a red structured bag, so a Red Cherry Athena has been a consideration, but I already have a black one so I could not pull the trigger yet.  As an option to have this Massaccesi red, I have also been considering the Red Cherry Zhoe, though it will not be an everyday bag for me since weekdays are office days.  I can't decide yet if I want a small bag for my next Massaccesi (I actually want a Minerva and also have as an option, a midi Minerva in Red Cherry).  But yours is surely beautiful!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

patchydel said:


> Not sure if you ladies remember, but I ordered a cherry red Zhoe a few months back.
> 
> It has been quite a journey! I was sending it to my friend's place in the US since I was going there to visit. I got a delivery attempt notification online although my friend said she never got any notification. Eventually we found it at a totally different USPS location.. Valentina, Marco, and I thought it would be best to send it back to Italy and they could resend it to me again (this time in Canada and I didn't care about the possible taxes at this point). Although the bag seemed to have made it's way to Italy fairly quickly, the post office there told Massaccesi they lost it! So Marco ended up working on a new bag for me which was amazing of him.. and just as they were about to ship out the new bag, the old bag got delivered to them!
> 
> Anyway, here is the bag. It's a stunning colour and the softest leather I have ever felt. My mom fell in love with it and because of that, I gave it to her as a Christmas/birthday gift  It made my mom so happy that all the wait and hassle was worth it. I got to wear it for one day though, so here she is in my office.
> 
> Just want to give a shout out to LoveHandbags! who helped me out with understanding how USPS worked when I was going through this!




Oh you sweet patchydel, she is hereeeeeeeeeeeee!  What a stunning beauty!   My heavens, I LOVE this Nappa Red, it seriously looks so soft and delicious.  This is one sassy hot handbag!  I am extremely happy she is finally in your arms.


And no worries at all about the USPS assistance, it was my pleasure!  Isn't that what we are all here for


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Lovie!! I hope you could post individual photos of each bag on the same shoulder, turned to the side. Oh I hope this is not an imposition. Thanks again!


 
Pix just posted for you sweetie on my MM collection/reveal thread.  No imposition at all!!!  Happy to help!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Pix just posted for you sweetie on my MM collection/reveal thread.  No imposition at all!!!  Happy to help!!!!


Just saw the pictures.  Thanks Lovie!!  You are really so sweet!

Before your mod shots, I was thinking the midi it is. But upon seeing your black beauty, I went back to wanting the original size.  Anyway, I have time to decide on this purchase.  So I hope not to rush.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Just saw the pictures.  Thanks Lovie!!  You are really so sweet!
> 
> Before your mod shots, I was thinking the midi it is. But upon seeing your black beauty, I went back to wanting the original size.  Anyway, I have time to decide on this purchase.  So I hope not to rush.


 

PLENTY of time to decide msd_bags!  I love the deciding part!  So happy the pix were helpful.  I just adore wondering which styles and leathers each of us will get next!  Heeeeee!


....Ok, so speaking of what comes next, did you all just see this new picture?  
*Swoooooooooooooooooon!*  Marco seriously creates Art in everything he does.  I am drooling _drooling_ over this picture!  And the anticipation of the caption about it being on the MM website soon leaves me wanting to see more!  Makes me want to run over and buy a Phoebe, lol, and then sit and stare at it on that beautiful sofa.


Photo credit:  Massaccesi Handbags Facebook page


----------



## Tuuli

Hi Ladies! Because of you, just made my first Massaccesi order!!!!!! And now I can't wait... Ordered black Divina with sofgold hw and bespoke Phoebe in Geronio, with cappucino lining and sofgold hw. 

But now I'm allready makuna plans for next purchase! Definetly would need minnie Minerva in taupe or purple. And Selena in burgundy.. And Zhoe in cappucino and and and...


----------



## s_milla

Tuuli said:


> Hi Ladies! Because of you, just made my first Massaccesi order!!!!!! And now I can't wait... Ordered black Divina with sofgold hw and bespoke Phoebe in Geronio, with cappucino lining and sofgold hw.
> 
> But now I'm allready makuna plans for next purchase! Definetly would need minnie Minerva in taupe or purple. And Selena in burgundy.. And Zhoe in cappucino and and and...


Tuuli, :giggles:  exited !

i am in the middle of bittersweet deciding process - i wanted so much a red Zhoe, but wasn't sure, which red exactly, so i think, i am going for artik Zhoe, but lining? hmmm?


----------



## msd_bags

s_milla said:


> Tuuli, :giggles:  exited !
> 
> i am in the middle of bittersweet deciding process - i wanted so much a red Zhoe, but wasn't sure, which red exactly, so i think, i am going for artik Zhoe, but lining? hmmm?



I'm also in the middle of a decision process (more like an indecision, lol!).  I know I want my next Massaccesi to be a Minerva/midi.  But then I need (or maybe want??) a bag in red.  But I already have a slouchy red hobo bag (a very nice red Rebecca Minkoff Nikki that I don't think I am ready to part with yet).  I am thinking I need a red bag with a little bit of structure.  I already have a black Athena and I want to try another Massaccesi design, so a Red Cherry Athena is only a very remote consideration. As a compromise to my needs/wants/what I have, I'm seriously thinking of a midi Minerva in nappa (Red Cherry) to have a red bag with some structure and not very close to my slouchy RM Nikki.  But if I get this, I know I will always want to try a Minerva/midi in pebbled leather. So maybe another bag? A black pebbled Minerva?  I said in the 2015 resolution thread that I will TRY to limit my bag purchases this year to 3. I've already had 1 this January, so just 2 chips available. 

Any opinions on midi Minerva in nappa?  I already asked Marco about it and he said the design works well in nappa and ladies who have ordered this combination gave good feedback. Btw, I just have to mention this, Marco is just so sweet!


----------



## djfmn

Tuuli said:


> Hi Ladies! Because of you, just made my first Massaccesi order!!!!!! And now I can't wait... Ordered black Divina with sofgold hw and bespoke Phoebe in Geronio, with cappucino lining and sofgold hw.
> 
> But now I'm allready makuna plans for next purchase! Definetly would need minnie Minerva in taupe or purple. And Selena in burgundy.. And Zhoe in cappucino and and and...




Tuuli so excited for you and your Massaccesi bags that you ordered. I can't wait to see your beautiful black Divina and Phoebe in Geranio. I love the Massaccesi bags that I have and like you once I start deciding what I want it is also and and and ....

I am busy deciding what taupe bag to get I know I want the taupe leather but not sure of the style. I am leaning towards Midi Minerva but I really love the midi Selene bags that I have. The leathers are gorgeous and the workmanship is amazing. I hope you love these bags as much as I do.

I have an Aphrodite in purple, Zhoe in orange, midi Selene in Amaranto  and a second one in lead, Phoebe in Teal and Phoebe in lead. I bought my daughter an Aphrodite in pearl gray, Phoebe in taupe and another Phoebe in purple.

As you can see for me these bags definitely became and and and !!!

Welcome to the group. 


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tuuli

djfmn said:


> Tuuli so excited for you and your Massaccesi bags that you ordered. I can't wait to see your beautiful black Divina and Phoebe in Geranio. I love the Massaccesi bags that I have and like you once I start deciding what I want it is also and and and ....
> 
> I am busy deciding what taupe bag to get I know I want the taupe leather but not sure of the style. I am leaning towards Midi Minerva but I really love the midi Selene bags that I have. The leathers are gorgeous and the workmanship is amazing. I hope you love these bags as much as I do.
> 
> I have an Aphrodite in purple, Zhoe in orange, midi Selene in Amaranto  and a second one in lead, Phoebe in Teal and Phoebe in lead. I bought my daughter an Aphrodite in pearl gray, Phoebe in taupe and another Phoebe in purple.
> 
> As you can see for me these bags definitely became and and and !!!
> 
> Welcome to the group.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you! And I think I will love them Oh, you have such nice collection! Just so hard to wait, luckily i'm living in Europe and think that the bags will be here next week! 

Now i'll need to sell some of my old bags for funding next Massaccesi. Midi selena in burgundy, that's my final (?) decision . Or maybe regular Selena..


----------



## Tuuli

s_milla said:


> Tuuli, :giggles:  exited !
> 
> i am in the middle of bittersweet deciding process - i wanted so much a red Zhoe, but wasn't sure, which red exactly, so i think, i am going for artik Zhoe, but lining? hmmm?



Oh, arktik Zhoe must be beautifull! Would turquoise or blue lining fit?


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone know what is being made here .. I hope it's a structured tote


----------



## VanBod1525

No idea but I'm sure all will be revealed soon!


----------



## MissFrosty

I think that's my bag. I requested a bag with a twist......


----------



## gail13

MissFrosty said:


> I think that's my bag. I requested a bag with a twist......



It looks gorgeous what did you ask for?


----------



## sandysandiego

Do tell!  This looks interesting!




MissFrosty said:


> I think that's my bag. I requested a bag with a twist......


----------



## MissFrosty

Thanks ladies. I won't say anything until I check with Valentina &#128512;

Looks like Marco is doing some teaser shots but if it has been made I would expect to receive it next week so will definitely post back then.


----------



## msd_bags

MissFrosty said:


> Thanks ladies. I won't say anything until I check with Valentina &#128512;
> 
> Looks like Marco is doing some teaser shots but if it has been made I would expect to receive it next week so will definitely post back then.




I'm very curious!!


----------



## Julija

Ohh I want to know more about this new bag


----------



## djfmn

Me to I am also curious to find out about this new bag!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli said:


> Hi Ladies! Because of you, just made my first Massaccesi order!!!!!! And now I can't wait... Ordered black Divina with sofgold hw and bespoke Phoebe in Geronio, with cappucino lining and sofgold hw.
> 
> But now I'm allready makuna plans for next purchase! Definetly would need minnie Minerva in taupe or purple. And Selena in burgundy.. And Zhoe in cappucino and and and...




Hello Tuuli, Tervetuloa!  I am very excited to see your bags!  I think they are going to be beautiful!    Keep us posted!


----------



## Tuuli

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hello Tuuli, Tervetuloa!  I am very excited to see your bags!  I think they are going to be beautiful!    Keep us posted!




Oh, kiitos!  Just can't wait. I will post pics as soon as the beautys arrive


----------



## Juliemvis

Oooh who's is this bag then ..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
..


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Oooh who's is this bag then ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..




It's my friends bag. Purple Zhoe with purple lining &#128525;


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> It's my friends bag. Purple Zhoe with purple lining &#128525;




Lovely x


----------



## Julija

*Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *


----------



## s_milla

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *



what a beauty!!


----------



## msd_bags

So beautiful Julija!


----------



## Moonstarr

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *



WOW ... That's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Izzy48

Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.


----------



## msd_bags

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.



Beautiful Izzy!! I lurk in your other thread and I was just so excited to find out you ordered a Massaccesi.  Nice to know about the wonderful craftsmanship.  Do you remember what official grey color this is?


----------



## Elise.J

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861399




Congratulations, she is gorgeous  I love the red lining &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Izzy48

Elise.J said:


> Congratulations, she is gorgeous  I love the red lining &#10084;&#65039;




Thanks Elise!


----------



## Izzy48

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful Izzy!! I lurk in your other thread and I was just so excited to find out you ordered a Massaccesi.  Nice to know about the wonderful craftsmanship.  Do you remember what official grey color this is?




Thanks for asking MSD because I should've said, it's the smoke grey. Glad you like it. Keep lurking because that is where I heard about this brand. Lots of information and fun !


----------



## Yuki85

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *



olive  what a beauty! Enjoy wearing it


----------



## Julija

s_milla said:


> what a beauty!!



Thank you, I'm so in love



msd_bags said:


> So beautiful Julija!



Thank you, dear!



Moonstarr said:


> WOW ... That's gorgeous! Love it!



Thank you! you were my inspiration and thanks for the help with handles! Mine are shortened too



Yuki85 said:


> olive  what a beauty! Enjoy wearing it



Thank you! it is a beauty indeed, can't stop staring at her


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *




Oh heavenly days!  What a gorgeous beauty!  Julija, you outdid yourself with this one, the combination you chose with Olive Pebbled, purple lining and hardware is so perfect.  I can just see this on you.  What a stunner, I love her!




Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.




WOW! Another stunning Bespoke reveal to enjoy with my morning tea.  What an elegant and lovely handbag.  This will easily dress up or dress down.  The dark grey will be so nice as a crossbody because it won't show as much wear, great choice!  And I love the red interior with it.  Red is so lovely with grey, Enjoy!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh heavenly days!  What a gorgeous beauty!  Julija, you outdid yourself with this one, the combination you chose with Olive Pebbled, purple lining and hardware is so perfect.  I can just see this on you.  What a stunner, I love her!



Thank you, honey You are too kind! The leather is even better than I could imagine, love it! I will post some mod shots soon


----------



## Juliemvis

MissFrosty said:


> Thanks ladies. I won't say anything until I check with Valentina &#128512;
> 
> Looks like Marco is doing some teaser shots but if it has been made I would expect to receive it next week so will definitely post back then.




Any news on your bag can't wait to see what you ordered


----------



## Izzy48

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *




Very nice!


----------



## Julija

Izzy48 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!  Love your smoke grey Zhoe, it's def on my wishlist


----------



## sandysandiego

So gorgeous!  I love the lining with the Olive!  



Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *


----------



## Izzy48

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh heavenly days!  What a gorgeous beauty!  Julija, you outdid yourself with this one, the combination you chose with Olive Pebbled, purple lining and hardware is so perfect.  I can just see this on you.  What a stunner, I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Another stunning Bespoke reveal to enjoy with my morning tea.  What an elegant and lovely handbag.  This will easily dress up or dress down.  The dark grey will be so nice as a crossbody because it won't show as much wear, great choice!  And I love the red interior with it.  Red is so lovely with grey, Enjoy!



Thank you! I bought it for dress up and every day as well. Hope it works out for both.


----------



## Izzy48

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *



I really like this bag and it shape but I have a couple of questions. I have forgotten the dimensions so I am assuming it is fairly large. Is it heavy? Also, do you find it difficult to find your individual items in your bag or do you have to "dig" for them? So really what I am asking, is it easy to keep some semblance of organization in it?


----------



## pbnjam

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861399




That is great to hear. I really want to get this next because I want a decent sized crossbody bag. Gray is a very pretty neutral and I also love contrasting linings. Congrats on a wonderful purchase!


----------



## pbnjam

Julija said:


> *Finally my single color Olive Aphrodite is here! I'm so in love!!! The leather is soft and yummy (exactly as Lovie promised), purple lining such a nice touch. Love everything about it *




Olive is a really gorgeous color. And purple lining is a beautiful match! Do you think Aphrodite will look too long if worn as a crossbody?


----------



## ivyfalls

My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.
> 
> View attachment 2861397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861398
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861399


Brilliant idea getting it with the red lining, Izzy! I can see just a tiny peek of it, but it's enough to give me an idea.

I was interestd in what you said about the adjustable strap. Do you think it would work as a crossbody for me... at 60" tall? Even without extending the strap? In fact, when I order mine, do you think I should ask them to make the strap a little *shorter*????


----------



## Juliemvis

Another one .. Can't wait to see a reveal of this one


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Another one .. Can't wait to see a reveal of this one
> View attachment 2862046




It's mine &#128525; getting it (and Phoebe) on friday or next monday. Will post pics immediatly &#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> It's mine &#128525; getting it (and Phoebe) on friday or next monday. Will post pics immediatly &#128516;




Yes please  I keep wanting to order mini Divina but I'm not sure if she's too small now so mod pics if possible &#128516;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivyfalls said:


> My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861942
> 
> 
> Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.


 
 Ivyfalls, I just fainted!  What a beautiful and cozy picture!  Your bags are so stunning.  My Black Pebbled is one of my favorite leathers, it is so chewy and yummy, just delicious, I can see yours is so beautiful too.  I wish you as much enjoyment as I have had with mine!   What big sister is arriving (sorry, with work I am so out of touch, ugh! ha)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli said:


> It's mine &#128525; getting it (and Phoebe) on friday or next monday. Will post pics immediatly &#128516;




Ooooooooooh Tuuli!  My word, what a gorgeous handbag!  You will get so much use out of her!  Really lovely!


----------



## ivyfalls

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ivyfalls, I just fainted!  What a beautiful and cozy picture!  Your bags are so stunning.  My Black Pebbled is one of my favorite leathers, it is so chewy and yummy, just delicious, I can see yours is so beautiful too.  I wish you as much enjoyment as I have had with mine!   What big sister is arriving (sorry, with work I am so out of touch, ugh! ha)



Thank you LHB !! I love both of my MM bags so much.  They are both so smooshy, I have carried them non-stop since I got them.  The big sister is a dark brown Nappa (cappuccino lining) full-size Selene!  I discovered after carrying my midi, that I would also really enjoy a larger tote.  Can't wait to get her!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivyfalls said:


> Thank you LHB !! I love both of my MM bags so much.  They are both so smooshy, I have carried them non-stop since I got them.  The big sister is a dark brown Nappa (cappuccino lining) full-size Selene!  I discovered after carrying my midi, that I would also really enjoy a larger tote.  Can't wait to get her!


 
Oh Ivyfalls, you are killing me here!  I have been drooling over the both the Dark Browns (Nappa and Pebbled) since first seeing them!!!!! Ackkkkkkk, making me re-think my ordering.  I cannot wait to see yours.  I seriously think there is nothing like a large dark brown Tote.  I love love my large Selene, it is my perfect go-to bag on the days when I need a larger Tote that opens wide.  She is VERY easy to wear!  Cappuccino lining will be delicious on her!  Yum!


----------



## Tuuli

ivyfalls said:


> My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861942
> 
> 
> Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.




Looking really cozy &#128515; Do you think that the midi Selene is big enough for normal dayuse? I'm thinking for my next purchases... Selena and Minerva, but wich one in midi size? &#128512; and I really really need to sell something before those...


----------



## Izzy48

ElainePG said:


> Brilliant idea getting it with the red lining, Izzy! I can see just a tiny peek of it, but it's enough to give me an idea.
> 
> I was interestd in what you said about the adjustable strap. Do you think it would work as a crossbody for me... at 60" tall? Even without extending the strap? In fact, when I order mine, do you think I should ask them to make the strap a little *shorter*????



Elaine, I think I would ask them about that. In looking at the strap and the way it's done more than likely it will be fine but I'm not sure. Even though I can wear it as a cross body it's not long on me but there is quite a difference in our height. 

Perhaps someone who is on this forum and owns a Zhoe who is also petit can answer your question.


----------



## Izzy48

ivyfalls said:


> My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861942
> 
> 
> Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.



Beautiful bags! Do you like one style better than the other?


----------



## ivyfalls

Tuuli said:


> Looking really cozy &#128515; Do you think that the midi Selene is big enough for normal dayuse? I'm thinking for my next purchases... Selena and Minerva, but wich one in midi size? &#128512; and I really really need to sell something before those...



It may be my imagination, but the midi Selene seems a little smaller than the midi Minerva.  That being said, I use it as an everyday bag and is has plenty of room for the amount of stuff I carry.  



Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful bags! Do you like one style better than the other?



Wow, you mean like which one of my children do I like best!!  For me personally, it was the style of the Minerva bag that first attracted me to this brand. It is also a little roomier than the Selene, or at least it seems so.  But, I have rotated these bags continuously ever since I got them and absolutely love carrying both. Soon, Marco will be sending my full-size Selene in smooth dark brown Nappa leather.  I can't wait to get her and I'll share pics when it arrives.  I am really amazed at the price point on these bags, they are beautifully made.


----------



## Izzy48

ivyfalls said:


> It may be my imagination, but the midi Selene seems a little smaller than the midi Minerva.  That being said, I use it as an everyday bag and is has plenty of room for the amount of stuff I carry.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you mean like which one of my children do I like best!!  For me personally, it was the style of the Minerva bag that first attracted me to this brand. It is also a little roomier than the Selene, or at least it seems so.  But, I have rotated these bags continuously ever since I got them and absolutely love carrying both. Soon, Marco will be sending my full-size Selene in smooth dark brown Nappa leather.  I can't wait to get her and I'll share pics when it arrives.  I am really amazed at the price point on these bags, they are beautifully made.



I agree on the price point for the quality. They are very nice bags and beautifully made. I wonder how the weather will wear and only time will tell. No doubt I will get another one. Looking forward to seeing your pics of your Selene when it arrives. Have you done a what's in my bag of your Minerva or Selene?


----------



## ivyfalls

Izzy, here are a few more pics to give you a feel for size. I posted a bunch of Minerva pics in the Minerva thread also !


----------



## Julija

pbnjam said:


> Olive is a really gorgeous color. And purple lining is a beautiful match! Do you think Aphrodite will look too long if worn as a crossbody?



Thank you, Olive is an amazing color and goes beautifully with purple lining.
I don't think it's too long when worn crossbody, will post mod shots in a sec



Izzy48 said:


> I really like this bag and it shape but I have a couple of questions. I have forgotten the dimensions so I am assuming it is fairly large. Is it heavy? Also, do you find it difficult to find your individual items in your bag or do you have to "dig" for them? So really what I am asking, is it easy to keep some semblance of organization in it?



I personally don't think that an Aphrodite is a large bag. My all time favorite bag is Balenciaga City and I would say Aphrodite is about the same at the base but taller (higher). They hold about the same amount of items. Aphrodite is not heavy but it's not the lightest bag I own. I would say it's on the lighter side of the spectrum.
As for organization I love bags with one big compartment, the bags with several compartments are a no-no for me. So for Aphrodite is perfect as I keep all my stuff in different pouches. Aphrodite is medium sized bag and you def don't have to dig in it.
HTH!



sandysandiego said:


> So gorgeous!  I love the lining with the Olive!



Thank you, dear


----------



## Julija

Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


----------



## ivyfalls

Julija said:


> Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


Julija, congrats on your beautiful bag, it is perfection on you!!


----------



## Izzy48

ivyfalls said:


> Izzy, here are a few more pics to give you a feel for size. I posted a bunch of Minerva pics in the Minerva thread also !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862798
> View attachment 2862799
> View attachment 2862800




Thanks for the comparison because I have the Alexa as well and love it. You made a fabulous selection and I love the M bag plus it hold your items without looking over full. I really do like your bag and the color is great! Your comparison really helps.


----------



## Izzy48

pbnjam said:


> That is great to hear. I really want to get this next because I want a decent sized crossbody bag. Gray is a very pretty neutral and I also love contrasting linings. Congrats on a wonderful purchase!



Thanks so much. I carried it for the first time today and I was amazed at what it holds without looking bulky. It is a thumbs up for me!


----------



## Julija

ivyfalls said:


> Julija, congrats on your beautiful bag, it is perfection on you!!



Thank you, you're too kind!


----------



## pbnjam

Julija said:


> Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


 
I think this is a perfect length for you, looks very proportional. Thanks for the pictures! I am only 5' 2" so I probably need to ask for some links to be taken out. But I feel a little more confident that this bag will work for me.


----------



## renza

I tried to do a search but got overwhelmed perusing the results, so I thought I would just ask:
Has anyone posted (or would anyone be willing to post) mod shots with the Phoebe, wearing it with the long strap? I'm also interested in seeing photos of what will fit in the Phoebe, if anyone has that handy. 

And if I want to order leather swatches, do I just email Massaccesi? Thanks very much!


----------



## msd_bags

ivyfalls said:


> My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
> 
> Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.


So lovely ivyfalls! Can't wait for your full sized Selene!


----------



## Tuuli

renza said:


> I tried to do a search but got overwhelmed perusing the results, so I thought I would just ask:
> Has anyone posted (or would anyone be willing to post) mod shots with the Phoebe, wearing it with the long strap? I'm also interested in seeing photos of what will fit in the Phoebe, if anyone has that handy.
> 
> And if I want to order leather swatches, do I just email Massaccesi? Thanks very much!




Hi! I'll get my bespoke Phoebe tomorrow or early next week. Will post some modelling pics &#128522;


----------



## renza

Tuuli said:


> Hi! I'll get my bespoke Phoebe tomorrow or early next week. Will post some modelling pics &#128522;


Ooh that would be great. Thanks, Tuuli! What color did you order?


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


For your height this is a very nice crossbody! I wonder if it will work on my 5'4" frame?  I must admit Aphrodite is not my favorite M bag, but everytime I see shots here I am becoming more and more interested. It's lovely!!


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> I tried to do a search but got overwhelmed perusing the results, so I thought I would just ask:
> Has anyone posted (or would anyone be willing to post) mod shots with the Phoebe, wearing it with the long strap? I'm also interested in seeing photos of what will fit in the Phoebe, if anyone has that handy.
> 
> And if I want to order leather swatches, do I just email Massaccesi? Thanks very much!


If I recally correctly djfmn posted a mod shot of her Phoebe, maybe sometime in December? 

I have not asked for swatches but I think you can just send them an email.  You can also email Valentina at valentina@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> For your height this is a very nice crossbody! I wonder if it will work on my 5'4" frame?  I must admit Aphrodite is not my favorite M bag, but everytime I see shots here I am becoming more and more interested. It's lovely!!



MSD_Bags I am 5'4" and weigh about 122lbs and the Aphrodite is good on me. My daughter is 5' 1/2" and she has an Aphrodite that I gave her and it is not too big on her. I did have smaller straps made for both of us. The top strap I had shortened and it works really well. I love the Aphrodite it was my first Massaccesi bag I bought the pearl gray and gave it to my daughter. I bought myself the single color purple Aphrodite for myself and I really like it. I love this bag it is so easy to carry and wear it holds the right amount. It is a medium size bag and my concern is that bags overwhelm me and often wear me and not the other way around. I do not feel like the Aphrodite is too big for me.


----------



## ElainePG

Izzy48 said:


> Elaine, I think I would ask them about that. In looking at the strap and the way it's done more than likely it will be fine but I'm not sure. Even though I can wear it as a cross body it's not long on me but there is quite a difference in our height.
> 
> *Perhaps someone who is on this forum and owns a Zhoe who is also petit can answer your question.*



Asking for help here, everyone!

I'm 5 feet tall and would want to carry the Zhoe crossbody. Is there anyone on here who's about my height, who owns a Zhoe, and who can give me your thoughts about the strap length? 

I don't do well with super-long straps. When I carry a bag crossbody-style, I like the *top* of the bag to come to *just below* my waist.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Moonstarr

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.



Congrats! This is such a great grey! So far I've only tried the pebbled leather, but I would love to try the nappa as well. You're right about the quality ... top notch!



Tuuli said:


> It's mine &#128525; getting it (and Phoebe) on friday or next monday. Will post pics immediatly &#128516;



So exciting! Can't wait to see your photos.

=================

Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!

BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons. 

I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> MSD_Bags I am 5'4" and weigh about 122lbs and the Aphrodite is good on me. My daughter is 5' 1/2" and she has an Aphrodite that I gave her and it is not too big on her. I did have smaller straps made for both of us. The top strap I had shortened and it works really well. I love the Aphrodite it was my first Massaccesi bag I bought the pearl gray and gave it to my daughter. I bought myself the single color purple Aphrodite for myself and I really like it. I love this bag it is so easy to carry and wear it holds the right amount. It is a medium size bag and my concern is that bags overwhelm me and often wear me and not the other way around. I do not feel like the Aphrodite is too big for me.




Thanks for this djfmn! It's so hard to decide when there are so many wonderful choices but limited funds. Marco makes it difficult with his amazing creations.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me too!  That purple lining against that gorgeous green is amazing!*




sandysandiego said:


> So gorgeous!  I love the lining with the Olive!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, ivy falls...WOW!  Both are just exquisite!  And I love them in front of the fire, all cozy and warm.  Congratulations on your MM family!  I'm happy it's soon going to grow!
*



ivyfalls said:


> My two beauties enjoying a cozy day by the fire! I will update when their big sister arrives!!!&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861942
> 
> 
> Mini Minerva in pebbled olive and midi Selene in pebbled black.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I truly CANNOT WAIT to see this dark brown Selene with cappuccino lining!  What a wonderful combination.  And so elegant!*




ivyfalls said:


> Thank you LHB !! I love both of my MM bags so much.  They are both so smooshy, I have carried them non-stop since I got them.  The big sister is a dark brown Nappa (cappuccino lining) full-size Selene!  I discovered after carrying my midi, that I would also really enjoy a larger tote.  Can't wait to get her!


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr said:


> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.



Leather looks so yummy Moonstarr!! And lovely color too!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, that is a most perfect pocketbook!  The shape and color ...  Perfection!  And it looks beautiful on you!*




Julija said:


> Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> For your height this is a very nice crossbody! I wonder if it will work on my 5'4" frame?  I must admit Aphrodite is not my favorite M bag, but everytime I see shots here I am becoming more and more interested. It's lovely!!



Thank you! I think it would work on your frame. The strap can be shortened from both sides and on the pics I'm using 3rd hole out of 5 on both sides. And of course, you can always ask Marco to shorten the strap for you like I did for handles. 
FYI the handles are not regular length but shortened!



Moonfancy said:


> *Well, that is a most perfect pocketbook!  The shape and color ...  Perfection!  And it looks beautiful on you!*



Thank you so much



pbnjam said:


> I think this is a perfect length for you, looks very proportional. Thanks for the pictures! I am only 5' 2" so I probably need to ask for some links to be taken out. But I feel a little more confident that this bag will work for me.



I'm using the strap on the 3rd hole out of 5 on both ends. On both ends the strap has 5 holes so you can adjust it. But it always possible to ask Marco to customize the strap for you as I did with handles. Handles on my bag are shortened!


----------



## ivyfalls

Moonstarr said:


> Congrats! This is such a great grey! So far I've only tried the pebbled leather, but I would love to try the nappa as well. You're right about the quality ... top notch!
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! Can't wait to see your photos.
> 
> =================
> 
> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.


I love the Minerva in plum.  She is so sweet and smooshy, I love a bag with a little slouch!!


----------



## Izzy48

Moonstarr said:


> Congrats! This is such a great grey! So far I've only tried the pebbled leather, but I would love to try the nappa as well. You're right about the quality ... top notch!
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! Can't wait to see your photos.
> 
> =================
> 
> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.



Your bag is gorgeous and I love the color!


----------



## Juliemvis

Izzy48 said:


> Received my first Massaccesi today and I am pleased with the purchase. It is well made and the craftsmanship is excellent. I chose the Zhoe (not sure spelled correctly) and had it done in grey with red lining and soft gold hardware. All in all, a very nice bag. One of the really great things about the bag is the strap is adjustable from both ends so it can be worn cross body on tall women. The stitching is excellent and the lining was done beautifully.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861399




Any mod pics  I'm interested in buying one


----------



## gail13

The new Selene with zippers looks gorgeous!  Can't wait to see more pics and info.


----------



## Izzy48

Juliemvis said:


> Any mod pics  I'm interested in buying one



I did some for a friend but they were horrible so I will try another next week.


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> It's my friends bag. Purple Zhoe with purple lining &#128525;




Have your friend received her bag would love you see pics


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Have your friend received her bag would love you see pics




Hi! Not yet, promised to take me some pics - will post them here &#128522;


----------



## s_milla

just because i love love love this bag so much! she've been with me every day since october  color


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Here are some mod shots of my single color Olive Aphrodite. Sorry the terrible quality!
> For reference I'm 5'7 and 123 lbs.




Melty melt my heart!  Julija, I just KNEW this color leather would be stunning on you!  What gorgeous mod shots!  And I am especially loving the shortened handles that you and Moonstarr chose on this style.   Just insane!  Thank you so much for these pix, I am ga-ga drooling, lol.  Hugs dear!  




Moonstarr said:


> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.




This is soooooooooooooo beautiful Moonstarr, just really truly beautiful.  I have been smitten with this Plum leather since first seeing the swatch.  Lovely!




s_milla said:


> just because i love love love this bag so much! she've been with me every day since october  color


  Your picture and post make me grin from ear to ear s_milla.  I have been the same way, my Massaccesi bags have been with me almost every day.  A couple times I have switched to my other designers, but the very next day I am back to my M bags, they are just intoxicating and I cannot seem to get enough of them, ha!  I love your picture, thank you so much for posting it, she is aging beautifully!


----------



## djfmn

s_milla said:


> just because i love love love this bag so much! she've been with me every day since october  color



S-milla what an absolutely gorgeous bag. I love the leather the color is stunning. I can see why she has been with you every day since October. Is the a full size Minerva?

I am planning to get a midi Minerva in taupe or should I say I am contemplating getting one!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh dear Lord these bags are beautiful.  So soft-looking.  Like you could slather them with butter and eat them!  There should be a MASSACCESI television channel.  We could see every bag in every possible leather, with every lining and hardware, and any bespoke touches that Marco adds.  I would be glued to the TV 24/7!!*  :couch:


----------



## Moonstarr

s_milla said:


> just because i love love love this bag so much! she've been with me every day since october  color



Gorgeous! I find I am having to force myself to switch out to other bags right now. I just can't get over how amazing the leather feels on these bags. I grabbed a Bal out of my closet the other day as I hadn't used it in quite some time, but I kept feeling like I wasn't ready to give the Massaccesi's a day off.


----------



## carterazo

s_milla said:


> just because i love love love this bag so much! she've been with me every day since october  color



stunning!


----------



## carterazo

Moonstarr said:


> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.



Such smooshy goodness!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Melty melt my heart!  Julija, I just KNEW this color leather would be stunning on you!  What gorgeous mod shots!  And I am especially loving the shortened handles that you and Moonstarr chose on this style.   Just insane!  Thank you so much for these pix, I am ga-ga drooling, lol.  Hugs dear!



Lovie, as always you're so kind Thank you so much for your sweet words.
I really like shortened handles, so happy Moonstarr shared the info on them so I didn't have to figure them out. The handles are still long enough to wear the bag on the shoulder.


----------



## eiiv

Moonstarr said:


> Congrats! This is such a great grey! So far I've only tried the pebbled leather, but I would love to try the nappa as well. You're right about the quality ... top notch!
> 
> 
> 
> So exciting! Can't wait to see your photos.
> 
> =================
> 
> Well, ladies ... you might remember I got my plum Midi Minerva right before Christmas. I've been wearing her for about a week now. I can't stop touching the leather. Seriously, I think this is my softest Massaccesi so far. I'll set it down, turn to walk away, reach back, squeeze it. Sometimes I'll even put it on my shoulder just to admire it. I can't stop myself! So amazing!
> 
> BTW ... the Plum is really a stunning colour. LOVE IT. It could really go all 4 seasons.
> 
> I took some photos at work ... hard to get work done when you see this stunner out of the corner of your eye.  I think the top photo is coming out SLIGHTLY darker than IRL. The second photo looks more colour accurate.



The plum Minerva is beautiful! So alluring and tempting, that leather... Pebbled leather is my favorite leather!

(new to this thread. hello!)


----------



## s_milla

thank you, ladies! i know, you understand
 now i am really excited, i have my Zhoe OTW!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

s_milla said:


> thank you, ladies! i know, you understand
> 
> now i am really excited, i have my Zhoe OTW!!!




Oooh can't wait to see.  I'm seriously thinking about buying one ,just need to decide the colour


----------



## LoveHandbags!

eiiv said:


> The plum Minerva is beautiful! So alluring and tempting, that leather... Pebbled leather is my favorite leather!
> 
> (new to this thread. hello!)



That was so perfectly said!  The Plum is alluring and tempting! 

P.s.  Welcome!


----------



## Moonstarr

eiiv said:


> The plum Minerva is beautiful! So alluring and tempting, that leather... Pebbled leather is my favorite leather!
> 
> (new to this thread. hello!)



Out of all the Massaccesi bags I have, I have to say the plum is right up there at the top. That and the bronze. And the Nut Brown. I think those are my top 3. Now I just realized that all three of those are in the Midi Minerva so I wonder if my love of that style is leaning me towards the three leathers I have in that style. Hmmmm. 

And hello! Welcome to this thread!


----------



## Tuuli

My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..


----------



## Elise.J

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> View attachment 2868767
> View attachment 2868768
> View attachment 2868769




They look beautiful congratulations


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> View attachment 2868767
> View attachment 2868768
> View attachment 2868769




Lovely can you take pics of phoebe with her chain as well xx


----------



## eiiv

LoveHandbags! said:


> That was so perfectly said!  The Plum is alluring and tempting!
> 
> P.s.  Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome! I have looked at some of the posts and the bags are lovely. I'm quite tempted to get one myself but still waiting for the right time, I guess.


----------



## eiiv

Moonstarr said:


> Out of all the Massaccesi bags I have, I have to say the plum is right up there at the top. That and the bronze. And the Nut Brown. I think those are my top 3. Now I just realized that all three of those are in the Midi Minerva so I wonder if my love of that style is leaning me towards the three leathers I have in that style. Hmmmm.
> 
> And hello! Welcome to this thread!


Thanks for the welcome too! I like the Minerva style too, except it doesn't have a zipper. I'm paranoid because I'm afraid weird creepy crawlies will get into my bag! :weird:


----------



## eiiv

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> View attachment 2868767
> View attachment 2868768
> View attachment 2868769


Amazing indeed. Love the contrast of colors there. Can't get over how good the leather looks.


----------



## Yuki85

WOOWWW look amazing!!! the Phoebe is just sooo cute


----------



## Izzy48

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> View attachment 2868767
> View attachment 2868768
> View attachment 2868769




Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ivyfalls

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> 
> Congratulations on you beautiful purchases!  What color is your Phoebe, it is such a great companion to the lovely Divina!


----------



## silvertigger

My Bronze Selene arrived today!
It's so big, so light, and so perfectly beautiful that it will be go-to-bag for my travels


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm so close to putting my order in ,but I am waiting for there spring /summer collection to come out , anyone know when it will be released ?


----------



## s_milla

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> View attachment 2868767
> View attachment 2868768
> View attachment 2868769




beautiful! i can smell it  !


----------



## djfmn

Massaccesi is asking what color leather you would like to see in the spring summer collection on their FB page. The most popular one will be featured in the spring collection. If you have a color you want go out to the FB page and give your input.


----------



## Moonstarr

eiiv said:


> Thanks for the welcome too! I like the Minerva style too, except it doesn't have a zipper. I'm paranoid because I'm afraid weird creepy crawlies will get into my bag! :weird:



 That would freak me out if I found a creepy crawlie in my bag!  I have two Aphrodite's as well and they have a zipper. I love their contracting piping and handles too!


----------



## Moonfancy

eiiv said:


> The plum Minerva is beautiful! So alluring and tempting, that leather... Pebbled leather is my favorite leather!
> 
> (new to this thread. hello!)


*Hi, eliv!  It's nice to have you here.  Flora has a zipper too.  She is a Little Pretty you can use alone or as a pouch inside a larger bag. * 
:welcome2:


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli said:


> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..



Your bags are so lovely!! Can't wait for modshots.


----------



## msd_bags

silvertigger said:


> My Bronze Selene arrived today!
> It's so big, so light, and so perfectly beautiful that it will be go-to-bag for my travels


Congrats! So many beauties now arriving.


----------



## Juliemvis

Heard from valentina new colours and styles coming for SS also Zhone will be deeper and have different things on her ,not sure what that means thought


----------



## emillyslillo

so excited!


----------



## eiiv

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, eliv!  It's nice to have you here.  Flora has a zipper too.  She is a Little Pretty you can use alone or as a pouch inside a larger bag. *
> :welcome2:


Thank you for the kind words and the recommendation. Will check them out! =)


----------



## Moonstarr

Juliemvis said:


> Heard from valentina new colours and styles coming for SS also Zhone will be deeper and have different things on her ,not sure what that means thought



I'm so excited to see what new styles there might be and the colours. Although I've been a little bad lately with handbags purchases (2 Balenciaga in the past 2 weeks) so I might have to wait a bit longer to buy anything for spring. I'm still hoping a satchel style will be offered!  Did she give any indication when SS will be announced?


----------



## ElainePG

Juliemvis said:


> Heard from valentina new colours and styles coming for SS also Zhone will be deeper and have different things on her ,not sure what that means thought


Can't wait to see! I've been waiting for the update to the Zhoe, since that's the one I like best. All I want is a deeper version, so I hope Marco doesn't change it TOO much!


----------



## Yuki85

Since I got my Athena I though maybe I can stop buying bags for a while, but it did not work. 

As I do not want to spend too much right now (no premier Designers for the time being), I think I should start bothering Valentina again  Because I can stop thinking of buying a Minerva.

BUT i do not know which one!! Can your lovely ladies here let me you know if I can carry it for travels and work. A lot of travels??? I have already seen a lot of pictures of your amazing Minerva. Somehow I lost the tracking to check your comments/advices.  Would you please just give me a short briefing or send me some links with the pictures? 

thank you VERY VERY MUCH.


----------



## Tuuli

Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag 

I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium. 






Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;


----------



## Tuuli

ivyfalls said:


> Tuuli said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Divina and Phoebe arrived today! They are amazing. I'll try to take some modshots tomorrow, but here is few of the bags..
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on you beautiful purchases!  What color is your Phoebe, it is such a great companion to the lovely Divina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi and thanks! &#128522; Phoebe is in Geranio. Kind of autumn peach color irl. &#128515;
Click to expand...


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium.
> 
> View attachment 2871003
> View attachment 2871004
> View attachment 2871005
> 
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2871006
> View attachment 2871007
> View attachment 2871008




Lovely is that mini divina looks bigger than I though


----------



## Moonstarr

Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;



Congrats! Love the little Phoebe. I love how they added the optional straps for both the Phoebe and the Flora. Makes them just that more functional. The Divina is lovely too!


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Lovely is that mini divina looks bigger than I though




It's regular Divina &#128522;


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> It's regular Divina &#128522;




Is it a heavy bag I really love divina , but I think the mini is now too small and regular seems too big , but she looks good on you


----------



## Tuuli

And here is my workfriends Zhoe, it's stunning! &#128515;


----------



## Moonstarr

Tuuli said:


> And here is my workfriends Zhoe, it's stunning! &#128515;



I just love this purple. So pretty! Your friend is very lucky.


----------



## Moonstarr

Did everyone see the latest newsletter that went out? I just got it tonight in my email. There is a photo of some swatches that look like suede and this GORGEOUS magenta colour. Not sure if that's going to make it into the spring line, but WOW is it stunning. Then there is a swatch of purple. Does this look like the current nappa purple or something new? So excited for the spring line to be announced when it's ready. I'm willing to be patient because I'll bet it will be outstanding!

Here is a link to the newsletter if you didn't get it. Hopefully this link works (and hopefully they don't mind that I post it). 

http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c64b345fcfb3653e4a449ac63&id=63b04e0e9c&e=92124648ff


----------



## sunflower246

Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium.
> 
> View attachment 2871003
> View attachment 2871004
> View attachment 2871005
> 
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2871006
> View attachment 2871007
> View attachment 2871008


So, pretty!!! What color is your Phoebe? Thank you!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonstarr said:


> Did everyone see the latest newsletter that went out? I just got it tonight in my email. There is a photo of some swatches that look like suede and this GORGEOUS magenta colour. Not sure if that's going to make it into the spring line, but WOW is it stunning. Then there is a swatch of purple. Does this look like the current nappa purple or something new? So excited for the spring line to be announced when it's ready. I'm willing to be patient because I'll bet it will be outstanding!
> 
> Here is a link to the newsletter if you didn't get it. Hopefully this link works (and hopefully they don't mind that I post it).
> 
> http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u...ore I order ,so many to choose from &#128515;


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium.
> 
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;


I love your bags! So lovely on you!  Your friend's Purple Zhoe is gorgeous too!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> And here is my workfriends Zhoe, it's stunning! &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871743




Lovely


----------



## bonniekir

Wow, such gorgeous reveals!! I really have enjoyed watching ALL the new and lovely bags!! Alas my hands have not been able to write so much..stupid thingies..


I have myself been asking for some modifications on some models..due to my shoulder and hands..and Marco gave me the Green light. I soon hopefully can join you all with pics of my new bags!!


I have really had great use of especially my Minerva!! Gosh, I don't think it was meant to be used as an extra bag for doggie items, while 'mum' here went cruising the fields on her little scooter and  doggies trailing beside ..as well as curious looks from farmers watching from afar !!  The bag still looks excellent...and so it should!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Your Divina looks FABULOUS on you!  As you say, she will be such a great workhorse!  I can't wait to read your comments after you've worked and worked and worked her.  I bet she'll be everything you want and more!

And the little Phoebe is just the cutest thing!  That geranium color looks so different as a bag.  I have a swatch of it, and I can tell you it's so much prettier as a bag!  Much as I love swatches, they still aren't as good as a bigger piece of leather.

Thank you for sharing your bags, Tuuli.  These reveals give us so much more to go on!   *




Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium.
> 
> View attachment 2871003
> View attachment 2871004
> View attachment 2871005
> 
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2871006
> View attachment 2871007
> View attachment 2871008


----------



## carterazo

Tuuli said:


> And here is my workfriends Zhoe, it's stunning! &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871743



Yummy color!


----------



## carterazo

Moonstarr said:


> Did everyone see the latest newsletter that went out? I just got it tonight in my email. There is a photo of some swatches that look like suede and this GORGEOUS magenta colour. Not sure if that's going to make it into the spring line, but WOW is it stunning. Then there is a swatch of purple. Does this look like the current nappa purple or something new? So excited for the spring line to be announced when it's ready. I'm willing to be patient because I'll bet it will be outstanding!
> 
> Here is a link to the newsletter if you didn't get it. Hopefully this link works (and hopefully they don't mind that I post it).
> 
> http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c64b345fcfb3653e4a449ac63&id=63b04e0e9c&e=92124648ff



Oooh, some of those color are TDF!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Wow, such gorgeous reveals!! I really have enjoyed watching ALL the new and lovely bags!! Alas my hands have not been able to write so much..stupid thingies..
> 
> 
> I have myself been asking for some modifications on some models..due to my shoulder and hands..and Marco gave me the Green light. I soon hopefully can join you all with pics of my new bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That"s great!  Did he let you go smaller in the dimensions?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Wonderful that Marco gave you the* *GREEN LIGHT*, *Bonnikins.  You'll need a modified bag so you don't aggravate your bad shoulder.  I love you, Bonnie!  Have missed seeing you here and hope you feel better really soon!* 




carterazo said:


> bonniekir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such gorgeous reveals!! I really have enjoyed watching ALL the new and lovely bags!! Alas my hands have not been able to write so much..stupid thingies..
> 
> 
> I have myself been asking for some modifications on some models..due to my shoulder and hands..and Marco gave me the Green light. I soon hopefully can join you all with pics of my new bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That"s great!  Did he let you go smaller in the dimensions?
Click to expand...


----------



## the_baglover

I've been reading this thread and learning about this atelier. It sounds like everyone is really happy with their bags. 

For those who purchased the Athena, is it heavy?


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> I've been reading this thread and learning about this atelier. It sounds like everyone is really happy with their bags.
> 
> For those who purchased the Athena, is it heavy?


I don't find it heavy but then I'm used to carrying heavy bags.  In any case, I weighed it, for your reference it's about 2.5lbs.


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> I don't find it heavy but then I'm used to carrying heavy bags.  In any case, I weighed it, for your reference it's about 2.5lbs.



Thank you! That's not too bad. About normal for a leather bag of that size. I'm seriously thinking about ordering Athena. She will look good as a workbag.


----------



## djfmn

All these new bag reveals are stunning. Tuuli I love your black Divina it is gorgeous also your Phoebe. 

That plum Zhoe is just the most amazing color love it.

I am patiently or should I say impatiently waiting for the spring collection. I know I want a taupe bag so far the midi Selene is the front runner in my pick. I also want another midi Selene in probably a pink leather for summer. The newsletter showed some amazing new leather colors wondering which ones they will have in their collection.


----------



## djfmn

the_baglover said:


> Thank you! That's not too bad. About normal for a leather bag of that size. I'm seriously thinking about ordering Athena. She will look good as a workbag.



Although I do not own an Athena I agree it looks like it will be a really great workbag.

I love the style of the Athena thought about getting one just can't decide on which style to go with. All of the bags are so beautifully made and the leathers are great that it is hard to make a choice.

You can't go wrong with any of the Massaccesi bags they are such great bags nicely made and beautiful leather.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> Thank you! That's not too bad. About normal for a leather bag of that size. I'm seriously thinking about ordering Athena. She will look good as a workbag.




I also use it for work, just please note that it's not a really big bag. I'd say it's a medium bag.

Let us know if you get one!


----------



## Yuki85

the_baglover said:


> I've been reading this thread and learning about this atelier. It sounds like everyone is really happy with their bags.
> 
> For those who purchased the Athena, is it heavy?



I have the Athena in navy and if I compare it with the phantom, it is not heavy  

Having the Athena as a work bag is amazing


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> All these new bag reveals are stunning. Tuuli I love your black Divina it is gorgeous also your Phoebe.
> 
> That plum Zhoe is just the most amazing color love it.
> 
> I am patiently or should I say impatiently waiting for the spring collection. I know I want a taupe bag so far the midi Selene is the front runner in my pick. I also want another midi Selene in probably a pink leather for summer. The newsletter showed some amazing new leather colors wondering which ones they will have in their collection.




Me to I'm waiting for the new collection ,there so many styles and colours to choose from


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> All these new bag reveals are stunning. Tuuli I love your black Divina it is gorgeous also your Phoebe.
> 
> That plum Zhoe is just the most amazing color love it.
> 
> I am patiently or should I say impatiently waiting for the spring collection. I know I want a taupe bag so far the midi Selene is the front runner in my pick. I also want another midi Selene in probably a pink leather for summer. The newsletter showed some amazing new leather colors wondering which ones they will have in their collection.




I blew it I meant the midi Minerva is the front runner when it comes to a taupe bag. I saw Lovies full size Minerva in taupe and loved it only problem was that I felt it was too big for me. I prefer the midi size bags on me. I am waiting to try out Lovies midi Minerva when we get together to visit tomorrow. SUPER EXCITED to see her and catch up of course on handbag talk!!!! I will also be able to try her midi Minerva for size so that I can compare it to the midi Selene.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> bonniekir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, such gorgeous reveals!! I really have enjoyed watching ALL the new and lovely bags!! Alas my hands have not been able to write so much..stupid thingies..
> 
> 
> I have myself been asking for some modifications on some models..due to my shoulder and hands..and Marco gave me the Green light. I soon hopefully can join you all with pics of my new bags!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That"s great!  Did he let you go smaller in the dimensions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sort of..I dropped a few extras
Click to expand...


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Wonderful that Marco gave you the* *GREEN LIGHT*, *Bonnikins.  You'll need a modified bag so you don't aggravate your bad shoulder.  I love you, Bonnie!  Have missed seeing you here and hope you feel better really soon!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my dear Beckie, I hope so too..loved your Bronze bag so much..I got a midi Selene in Bronze myself


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm hoping to order mini divina but I want shorter handles and a messenger strap ,I'm hoping Marco Okies it


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> I also use it for work, just please note that it's not a really big bag. I'd say it's a medium bag.
> 
> Let us know if you get one!



Medium is fine since I have another bag for things like biscuits/umbrella/scarves, etc. I emailed the company to ask about shipping and payment options before I order.


----------



## the_baglover

Yuki85 said:


> I have the Athena in navy and if I compare it with the phantom, it is not heavy
> 
> Having the Athena as a work bag is amazing



Yes, I really like how polished and professional it looks. And at a fraction of the price of a Prada or LV which are favoured by women at my company.


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> And here is my workfriends Zhoe, it's stunning! &#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871743




Are they your friends pictures on facebook , the taupe divina and zhone  ,&#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> I'm hoping to order mini divina but I want shorter handles and a messenger strap ,I'm hoping Marco Okies it




Marco has given the go ahead for short handle mini divina yay exciting &#128540;


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Are they your friends pictures on facebook , the taupe divina and zhone  ,&#128516;




Hi! Yes they are &#128512;


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli said:


> Hi! Yes they are &#128512;




They look great I'm so torn between the regular and mini divina ,how does she find the regular one does she find it heavy


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think all of y'all who have posted pictures of your bags should send them to Marco so he can post them on his Facebook page!  He would LOVE that, and it would be such good business for him!  Then we could all cheer for him! *


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> They look great I'm so torn between the regular and mini divina ,how does she find the regular one does she find it heavy




No, she thinks same as me - big enough, but if you're travelling light not everyday bag &#128522; 

I can't decide between selene-Minerva-midi Minerva! And thinking of ordering Phoebe in Nude for my wedding....


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm thinking of mini divina in zhone leather ! Fingers crossed Marco says yes


----------



## Juliemvis

New colours coming on MM facebook page


----------



## Moonstarr

Juliemvis said:


> New colours coming on MM facebook page



This is just all so exciting! It sounds like he might add an Apple Green which seems most popular on the survey. I can probably only swing 1, maybe 2, bags for spring so it's going to be REALLY hard to decide, especially when I see what new styles he might have. I can't wait though!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonstarr said:


> This is just all so exciting! It sounds like he might add an Apple Green which seems most popular on the survey. I can probably only swing 1, maybe 2, bags for spring so it's going to be REALLY hard to decide, especially when I see what new styles he might have. I can't wait though!




Me to I really want to order mini divina but I'm trying to hold off until the new S S collection is out ,hope it's not to long


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  Phoebe in nude for your wedding?!  That would be wonderful!  I hope you get her and show her to us soon!
*




Tuuli said:


> No, she thinks same as me - big enough, but if you're travelling light not everyday bag &#128522;
> 
> I can't decide between selene-Minerva-midi Minerva! And thinking of ordering Phoebe in Nude for my wedding....


----------



## djfmn

Massaccesi ladies I wanted to let you know that our brand was mentioned in the PurseBlog 

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-january-23/

Take a look I was super excited to read about it. As you know I love my Massaccesi bags but was thrilled that the brand is getting some acknowledgement!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

djfmn said:


> Massaccesi ladies I wanted to let you know that our brand was mentioned in the PurseBlog
> 
> http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-january-23/
> 
> Take a look I was super excited to read about it. As you know I love my Massaccesi bags but was thrilled that the brand is getting some acknowledgement!!!!




I saw that...great shout-out for these wonderful bags!


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone else have to wait at least 2 or 3 days for valentina to reply to emails ?


----------



## Izzy48

I also think it's wonderful Macchessi was mentioned in such a positive way! Plus it was wonderful to see a beautiful Mulberry acknowledged.


----------



## eiiv

Moonstarr said:


> Did everyone see the latest newsletter that went out? I just got it tonight in my email. There is a photo of some swatches that look like suede and this GORGEOUS magenta colour. Not sure if that's going to make it into the spring line, but WOW is it stunning. Then there is a swatch of purple. Does this look like the current nappa purple or something new? So excited for the spring line to be announced when it's ready. I'm willing to be patient because I'll bet it will be outstanding!
> 
> Here is a link to the newsletter if you didn't get it. Hopefully this link works (and hopefully they don't mind that I post it).
> 
> http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c64b345fcfb3653e4a449ac63&id=63b04e0e9c&e=92124648ff


 That bright blue and turquoise swatch!


----------



## Juliemvis

Woop I'm getting little divina I cowhide x so happy


----------



## vintagefinds

Juliemvis said:


> Woop I'm getting little divina I cowhide x so happy


Would you post a pic when you get it? I've been waiting to see what a midi Divina looks like in person before deciding.


----------



## Juliemvis

vintagefinds said:


> Would you post a pic when you get it? I've been waiting to see what a midi Divina looks like in person before deciding.




Yes of course ,I've made the bag in paper many times to be sure of the dimensions also I'm having a shorter tote handle and a messenger strap


----------



## Moonfancy

*Can't wait to see this bag!  What color leather and lining and HW did you choose, Julie?*





Juliemvis said:


> Woop I'm getting little divina I cowhide x so happy


----------



## Tuuli

Juliemvis said:


> Woop I'm getting little divina I cowhide x so happy




Sounds good! Pics please &#9786;&#65039; 

i'm waiting for the spring release... But think I will need to order nude Phoebe before that to get it on time. Do you think that the basic colors will stay? Or will they replace all...


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm wondering if these new colour swatches we've seen are the standard colours, I wonder what the bespoke colours will be? So many beautiful choices!!


----------



## msd_bags

Izzy48 said:


> I also think it's wonderful Macchessi was mentioned in such a positive way! Plus it was wonderful to see a beautiful Mulberry acknowledged.


+1.  Your Kensington is really beautiful Izzy! Though I'm not ready to buy at that price range this year.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Yes of course ,I've made the bag in paper many times to be sure of the dimensions also I'm having a shorter tote handle and a messenger strap


I would love to see this too! Please do post mod shots.




Tuuli said:


> Sounds good! Pics please &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> i'm waiting for the spring release... But think I will need to order nude Phoebe before that to get it on time. Do you think that the basic colors will stay? Or will they replace all...


I also have the same question.  I'm planning to get something in Red Cherry nappa next month, so I hope this is a year-round color.


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Can't wait to see this bag!  What color leather and lining and HW did you choose, Julie?*




I chose the bag in cow hide in navy with pink lining and and silver hardwear x


----------



## Juliemvis

I also waiting for the spring colours the mini divina will be a everyday bag ,but I want a bright colour for summer ,he also said there will be new styles, so that's exciting &#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> 
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> 
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> 
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.




How's your bag holding up ,I have indeed the mini divina in cow hide , is it a heavy leather &#128516;


----------



## s_milla

squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!

She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still


----------



## s_milla

aaaand i really have a little MM family now


----------



## Juliemvis

s_milla said:


> squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!
> 
> 
> 
> She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still




Wow love it  the blue is lovely , I really want a Zhoe on my next order


----------



## ivyfalls

Juliemvis said:


> Wow love it  the blue is lovely , I really want a Zhoe on my next order


Artik blue is such a beautiful shade!  Congratulations on your wonderful new bag and your growing MM family!!


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> How's your bag holding up ,I have indeed the mini divina in cow hide , is it a heavy leather &#128516;



Hi, my bag is holding up perfectly, not a single scratch! So in love.
When I got it I wore it straight for like 2 months, lately I've been using it once in a while otherwise the rest of my bags get abandoned.
I don't think Athena is a heavy bag but not the lightest I have. I would say it is medium weight and very comfortable.


----------



## Julija

s_milla said:


> aaaand i really have a little MM family now



Wow, so gorgeous! Zhoe is next on my wishlist


----------



## Juliemvis

Wouldn't it be lovely if MM  made make up pouches &#128515; I'd love a pink one to make the lining of my bag


----------



## Yuki85

Julija said:


> Ladies, here's my delayed reveal of Reef Blue Athena! (so sorry was very busy with work)
> I love this bag, it's gorgeous and the whole shopping experience was a pure pleasure.
> I'm honestly thinking about buying Orange Athena as well for good measure and would love Aphrodite as well I'm in trouble.
> The quality of Athena is impeccable, leather, hardware, attention to details, love it all.



The color is just amazing


----------



## msd_bags

julija said:


> i don't think athena is a heavy bag but not the lightest i have. I would say it is medium weight and very comfortable.



+1


----------



## Julija

Yuki85 said:


> The color is just amazing



Thank you. I've been enjoying this bag since Sep 2014 and still in love. The color is gorgeous indeed


----------



## kikimaru

Hi Ladies! I've been really enjoying this thread and carefully planning my first purchase! It's been very difficult to narrow it down but I think I am close to deciding. 

I am strongly leaning towards a Dark Taupe Midi Minerva with a fuchsia or pink lining.


I could not find photos of any of these on a produced bag. Does anyone know of any bags that have been produced with any of these particular colors?  


Thanks!


----------



## Juliemvis

Have you been on the website and looked at bespoke bags ,you can choose your colour and it comes up with the image , but it doesn't show the lining I'm afraid ,only the colour to choose x


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli said:


> Here we go! I've been using Divina whole week, imo not too big at all! But really structured, workhorse  Can't wait to take here travelling, would be perfect as flightbag
> 
> I'm 165cm (5.4 feet?) long (short..) and wear size medium.
> 
> View attachment 2871003
> View attachment 2871004
> View attachment 2871005
> 
> 
> Phoebe is so soft! And roomy. Need to have another one, maybe in nude.. &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2871006
> View attachment 2871007
> View attachment 2871008


 

Tuuli!  These are stunning!  I hope your love your Black Pebbled as much as I love mine, the Black leather is seriously to die for!  And that cute little Phoebe, my word, what sassy thing she is!  Wooooo hooooo!  You look beautiful.  p.s.  I want your hair!




bonniekir said:


> Wow, such gorgeous reveals!! I really have enjoyed watching ALL the new and lovely bags!! Alas my hands have not been able to write so much..stupid thingies..
> 
> 
> I have myself been asking for some modifications on some models..due to my shoulder and hands..and Marco gave me the Green light. I soon hopefully can join you all with pics of my new bags!!
> 
> 
> I have really had great use of especially my Minerva!! Gosh, I don't think it was meant to be used as an extra bag for doggie items, while 'mum' here went cruising the fields on her little scooter and  doggies trailing beside ..as well as curious looks from farmers watching from afar !!  The bag still looks excellent...and so it should!


 
Bonnie Bon Bon beautiful one!  So good to see you and so happy to read that Marco will be doing some modifications for you!  Please know how much we miss you!  And of course Minerva woud be the best pup bag ever!  You know Minerva is such a Goddess that she would help all of us (human or canine!)




s_milla said:


> squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!
> 
> She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still


 

s_milla, this takes my breath AWAY!  I love blue so very much and I could am in total awe.  She just literally takes my breath away.  I can tell you this much, this is going to not only be beautiful to wear but extremely versatile.  I am in love with your Bespoke selection!  Enjoy her!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh.
Oh!
OH!
She is completely fabulous!  If she were mine, I'd sleep with her.  What a wonderful color Artik is.  I am so happy for you!  And thanks so much for showing your pictures.*







s_milla said:


> squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!
> 
> She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still


----------



## msd_bags

s_milla said:


> aaaand i really have a little MM family now


Both very lovely!!


----------



## Juliemvis

It's very quiet on here where is everyone


----------



## Odebdo

S_milla......your Zhoe is gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

s_milla your Artik Zhoe is just gorgeous. I love the color and I also love the Zhoe style.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> It's very quiet on here where is everyone



I have been traveling on business all week. Finally got back late last night. I am just catching up on all the lovely reveals and posts.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Woop I'm getting little divina I cowhide x so happy



Juliemvis I am super excited to see your midi Divina. I have been waiting for someone to get one and do a reveal. Congrats on your new bag!!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

s_milla said:


> squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!
> 
> She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still



Beautiful! What a lovely colour. Congrats!



Juliemvis said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely if MM  made make up pouches &#128515; I'd love a pink one to make the lining of my bag



You could probably use the Phoebe as a make up bag. I use it as an organizer bag to hold all my little misc things that I don't want to be loose in my bag.


----------



## Juliemvis

I think il order a flora ,hopefully Marco  can make it in pink x


----------



## Moonstarr

Juliemvis said:


> I think il order a flora ,hopefully Marco  can make it in pink x



The Flora would be great too! I love how versatile that little bag is. You could use it inside your bag (as an organizer or make up bag) but it looks great as a little clutch too (or as a tiny shoulder bag since Marco gives us the strap option as well). Love these bags. I only have the two Phoebe's, but maybe down the road I'll order a Flora as well.


----------



## s_milla

thank you very much, ladies! 

now i have my bag for this year, can't wait for more SLGs or accessories from MM - that would be fab fab fab!!!


----------



## the_baglover

Okay, I took the plunge and ordered a black Athena bag. Here's hoping the whole process goes well.


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonstarr said:


> The Flora would be great too! I love how versatile that little bag is. You could use it inside your bag (as an organizer or make up bag) but it looks great as a little clutch too (or as a tiny shoulder bag since Marco gives us the strap option as well). Love these bags. I only have the two Phoebe's, but maybe down the road I'll order a Flora as well.




I decided to wait until the new collection before I order a flora ,I want to see what's new


----------



## Moonstarr

the_baglover said:


> Okay, I took the plunge and ordered a black Athena bag. Here's hoping the whole process goes well.



So exciting! Can't wait to see photos. I'm sure the process will go well.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> The Flora would be great too! I love how versatile that little bag is. You could use it inside your bag (as an organizer or make up bag) but it looks great as a little clutch too (or as a tiny shoulder bag since Marco gives us the strap option as well). Love these bags. I only have the two Phoebe's, but maybe down the road I'll order a Flora as well.


 

Moonstarr.........I NEED an accessory (_ANY accessory, lol_) in your Plummy, plum, Plum!  The bigger the better, I wish I could get a huge slouchy pouch in your leather.  I can just see that your Plum leather is exactly like my Black and Turquoise and it makes me seriously melt!




kikimaru said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been really enjoying this thread and carefully planning my first purchase! It's been very difficult to narrow it down but I think I am close to deciding.
> 
> I am strongly leaning towards a Dark Taupe Midi Minerva with a fuchsia or pink lining.
> 
> 
> I could not find photos of any of these on a produced bag. Does anyone know of any bags that have been produced with any of these particular colors?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 

Oh I would be so happy if you got the Dark Taupe!  I have loved it so much from afar and the only reason I have not bought it is because I own the regular Taupe.  (Secretly I still want the Dark Taupe though  I think they are different enough!)  The reason you have not found the Dark Taupe here is because to my knowledge no one here has ordered this Bespoke.  It would be stunning with so many linings!  Please keep us posted, I will live vicariously thru you!




the_baglover said:


> Okay, I took the plunge and ordered a black Athena bag. Here's hoping the whole process goes well.


 
Woooooo hoooooo  this is such a lovely and classic bag!  Please keep us posted, we love pictures!!!!!!  Heeeee


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> Okay, I took the plunge and ordered a black Athena bag. Here's hoping the whole process goes well.


I'm sure you'll enjoy your Black Athena as I am enjoying mine! Can't wait to see your reveal when you get your bag.


----------



## Tuuli35

s_milla said:


> aaaand i really have a little MM family now




Very pretty little family!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonstarr.........I NEED an accessory (_ANY accessory, lol_) in your Plummy, plum, Plum!  The bigger the better, I wish I could get a huge slouchy pouch in your leather.  I can just see that your Plum leather is exactly like my Black and Turquoise and it makes me seriously melt!



It really is AMAZING. Out of all my Massaccesi bags, it's the softest leather. And I love the colour. So glad I took a chance on it because I wasn't 100% sure when I saw the swatch.


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm sure Marco said he would be making new accessories , I wish he'd hurry up  really need to see the new collection before any thing else &#128540;


----------



## Juliemvis

How long did it take for MM to make your bag xx


----------



## BlueCherry

Mine have been made and received within seven to ten days usually but I am in the UK


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> Mine have been made and received within seven to ten days usually but I am in the UK




Yes I'm in the uk too ,hopefully mine won't be to long then &#128516; what was your order ?


----------



## BlueCherry

I ordered two bespoke aphrodites and the bespoke grey selene on the Facebook page is mine.  I really like hardware so I modified the standard selene on paper with glued on zips, emailed it to Marco and asked him if he would do it and he said yes.  I was delighted when he said he wants to include it in his spring line.  All my bags are in nappa leather and the leather on selene was so soft, it really works nearly as well as the pebbled leather. I also knocked up a two colour one but didn't order it because I only wanted one selene at the time.  He said no to putting a slip pocket on the front though.


----------



## ivyfalls

BigCherry said:


> I ordered two bespoke aphrodites and the bespoke grey selene on the Facebook page is mine.  I really like hardware so I modified the standard selene on paper with glued on zips, emailed it to Marco and asked him if he would do it and he said yes.  I was delighted when he said he wants to include it in his spring line.  All my bags are in nappa leather and the leather on selene was so soft, it really works nearly as well as the pebbled leather. I also knocked up a two colour one but didn't order it because I only wanted one selene at the time.  He said no to putting a slip pocket on the front though.



Hi BC, I love your zippered Selene revealed on the MM Facebook page!  You should be so proud that he has chosen to add this style to his 2015 line!! I know of one person who will no doubt order one!  Me!! Congrats!


----------



## BlueCherry

Thanks ivyfalls, that's sweet and yes I was a little proud 

I ordered mine without the cinching straps and also omitted the large pocket at the front and chose gunmetal hardware.  It really is a gorgeous bag you won't regret buying one!


----------



## Tuuli

LoveHandbags! said:


> Tuuli!  These are stunning!  I hope your love your Black Pebbled as much as I love mine, the Black leather is seriously to die for!  And that cute little Phoebe, my word, what sassy thing she is!  Wooooo hooooo!  You look beautiful.  p.s.  I want your hair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie Bon Bon beautiful one!  So good to see you and so happy to read that Marco will be doing some modifications for you!  Please know how much we miss you!  And of course Minerva woud be the best pup bag ever!  You know Minerva is such a Goddess that she would help all of us (human or canine!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s_milla, this takes my breath AWAY!  I love blue so very much and I could am in total awe.  She just literally takes my breath away.  I can tell you this much, this is going to not only be beautiful to wear but extremely versatile.  I am in love with your Bespoke selection!  Enjoy her!




Thank you &#128522; Little Phoebe is waiting for spring, i've MBMJ mouse ballerinas allmost in same color, what a pair &#128515;


----------



## kikimaru

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh I would be so happy if you got the Dark Taupe!  I have loved it so much from afar and the only reason I have not bought it is because I own the regular Taupe.  (Secretly I still want the Dark Taupe though  I think they are different enough!)  The reason you have not found the Dark Taupe here is because to my knowledge no one here has ordered this Bespoke.  It would be stunning with so many linings!  Please keep us posted, I will live vicariously thru you!


 
Your gorgeous taupe bag was my inspiration! I just love it but was hoping for something a bit darker and more mushroomy. Marco sent me a photo of the pink & fuchsia linings against the dark taupe leather and I have definitely decided to go with the fuchsia. IRL the two colors are very different (despite appearing similar on the website).  The fuchsia is a gorgeous deep saturated raspberry. It makes me happy to have a pop of color inside my bags and I think it will be perfect.   I will probably go with gunmetal hardware, although the soft gold is really lovely. Decisions, decisions! 


BTW I may have missed it but do you have a photo of your Minerva being worn crossbody? I'm wondering if I should get the strap shortened (I'm 5'6").


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> I ordered two bespoke aphrodites and the bespoke grey selene on the Facebook page is mine.  I really like hardware so I modified the standard selene on paper with glued on zips, emailed it to Marco and asked him if he would do it and he said yes.  I was delighted when he said he wants to include it in his spring line.  All my bags are in nappa leather and the leather on selene was so soft, it really works nearly as well as the pebbled leather. I also knocked up a two colour one but didn't order it because I only wanted one selene at the time.  He said no to putting a slip pocket on the front though.




Your grey Selene is amazing ,it gave me the idea of changing the leather on the mini divina (can't wait for it to arrive ) , where abouts in the uk are you ? I'm in London I love the idea of having a bag that no one else has &#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

How do you find the lack of communication from MM when you place a order , I ask a question via email,and sometimes get a reply


----------



## kikimaru

Ladies,  I could use your input! I am about to order a Dark Taupe Minnie w/ fuchsia lining. I was set to go with gunmetal but now I'm second guessing that and thinking the stock hardware (soft gold??) might be a nicer choice. I am wondering if it will bring out the warm tones in the taupe.  


I do wear yellow gold jewelry fairly often, but my clothing wardrobe is solidly in the grey/blue/green/black/taupe range.

Thoughts?


----------



## Juliemvis

kikimaru said:


> Ladies,  I could use your input! I am about to order a Dark Taupe Minnie w/ fuchsia lining. I was set to go with gunmetal but now I'm second guessing that and thinking the stock hardware (soft gold??) might be a nicer choice. I am wondering if it will bring out the warm tones in the taupe.
> 
> 
> I do wear yellow gold jewelry fairly often, but my clothing wardrobe is solidly in the grey/blue/green/black/taupe range.
> 
> Thoughts?




I think the soft gold will look nice will dark taupe &#128516;


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> I think the soft gold will look nice will dark taupe &#128516;


+1  Massaccesi's soft gold hardware is very light.  I think it would look better than gunmetal in your combination imo.


----------



## kikimaru

Thank you, juliemvis & msd_bags! You are right, and I'm going to go with the gold. I'm excited to place my first order with Marco and will post photos when Minnie arrives!


Does anyone know the length of the crossbody strap that comes with the Minnie? I'm going to have mine shortened but not sure how much to take off of the length.


----------



## Juliemvis

kikimaru said:


> Thank you, juliemvis & msd_bags! You are right, and I'm going to go with the gold. I'm excited to place my first order with Marco and will post photos when Minnie arrives!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know the length of the crossbody strap that comes with the Minnie? I'm going to have mine shortened but not sure how much to take off of the length.




I would ask Marco the length , I maybe should have done that with my order lol hopefully mine will be here soon &#128516;


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> Your grey Selene is amazing ,it gave me the idea of changing the leather on the mini divina (can't wait for it to arrive ) , where abouts in the uk are you ? I'm in London I love the idea of having a bag that no one else has &#128516;



Hi Juliemvis, can't wait to see a nappa mini divina.  I'm in Chertsey, just outside London


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> Hi Juliemvis, can't wait to see a nappa mini divina.  I'm in Chertsey, just outside London




That's not far from me &#128515; I m having the mini divina in navy cow hide


----------



## kikimaru

Juliemvis said:


> I would ask Marco the length , I maybe should have done that with my order lol hopefully mine will be here soon &#128516;


 
I decided to send Marco my measurements and let him shorten the strap as he feels appropriate. 


In the end, I ordered the dark taupe Minnie Minerva w/ fuchsia lining and soft gold hardware, and a black Phoebe.


So excited! The days are going to crawl by until it arrives!


----------



## msd_bags

kikimaru said:


> I decided to send Marco my measurements and let him shorten the strap as he feels appropriate.
> 
> 
> In the end, I ordered the dark taupe Minnie Minerva w/ fuchsia lining and soft gold hardware, and a black Phoebe.
> 
> 
> So excited! The days are going to crawl by until it arrives!




 Oh I would love to see!! I know about long waits!


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm still waiting for mine been a week &#128544;


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> I'm still waiting for mine been a week &#128544;



I think usually it takes at least a couple of weeks to produce a bespoke bag. So I would not worry just yet.
I'm in EU and my first bag was produced and delivered within 10 days but it was reg color.
my all olive Aphrodite took around 2-3 weeks to be produced and delivered. 
I think you will get your bag in 2 weeks max.


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> I think usually it takes at least a couple of weeks to produce a bespoke bag. So I would not worry just yet.
> 
> I'm in EU and my first bag was produced and delivered within 10 days but it was reg color.
> 
> my all olive Aphrodite took around 2-3 weeks to be produced and delivered.
> 
> I think you will get your bag in 2 weeks max.




Great thank you &#128516; just itching to see it never had a bespoke bag before also had a couple of adjustments ,so I'm hoping it looks right x


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> Great thank you &#128516; just itching to see it never had a bespoke bag before also had a couple of adjustments ,so I'm hoping it looks right x



Ohhh I know how you feel  I couldn't wait for my single color Aphrodite (it has shortened handles). I so wanted to know if my decision was right to get the handles shortened. I ordered it in December and Christmas holidays were so looong. Lol
Maybe ask Valentina about the planned shipping time? I bet your bag will be gorgeous!


----------



## Juliemvis

Did you just see the MM facebook page there planning a SALE &#128518;&#128512;


----------



## jxwilliams

Juliemvis said:


> Did you just see the MM facebook page there planning a SALE &#128518;&#128512;




Yes!!  Maybe I will finally go for it and order one!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have a picture of the inside of the large Minerva? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the inside of the large Minerva? Thank you in advance.




hi baglover, I started a "what's inside your Massaccesi" thread because it is one of my very favorite PF threads, but it got merged into this main thread so the pix take longer to find now.  It was easier to go to my reveal thread, I have interior shots of the regular (larger) size Minerva on Page 2, here is that link, hope it helps:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...assaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911-2.html


----------



## LoveHandbags!

kikimaru said:


> I decided to send Marco my measurements and let him shorten the strap as he feels appropriate.
> 
> 
> In the end, I ordered the dark taupe Minnie Minerva w/ fuchsia lining and soft gold hardware, and a black Phoebe.
> 
> 
> So excited! The days are going to crawl by until it arrives!




Yay!!!!!! Oh my  ------ I cannot wait to see your Dark Taupe!  Been coveting this gorgeous leather and I am so very excited for you!


----------



## Juliemvis

The new spring /summer collection won't be out till April &#128546; just heard from valentina


----------



## the_baglover

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi baglover, I started a "what's inside your Massaccesi" thread because it is one of my very favorite PF threads, but it got merged into this main thread so the pix take longer to find now.  It was easier to go to my reveal thread, I have interior shots of the regular (larger) size Minerva on Page 2, here is that link, hope it helps:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...assaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911-2.html



Thank you for the link! It seems to hold a lot. I was hoping for a shot of the inside of the bag without anything in it. I think Minerva might make a good travelling bag. Black with red lining should look good.


----------



## the_baglover

Juliemvis said:


> The new spring /summer collection won't be out till April &#128546; just heard from valentina



Thank you for informing us!


----------



## kikimaru

Juliemvis said:


> The new spring /summer collection won't be out till April &#128546; just heard from valentina


 
This is honestly a good thing for me, as I am hoping to pick up a few more bags during the sale (still wanting the teal & bronze!).  That gives me more time to plan (i.e. narrow down!) my S/S list, especially now that I know exactly which colors are staying and which are going.


----------



## Moonstarr

Juliemvis said:


> The new spring /summer collection won't be out till April &#128546; just heard from valentina



Oh, I've been wanting to know this. Thanks for passing it along. It's probably just as well it's a few months away as I can save up a bit. I am really loving the Apple Green and Dark Purple nappa bespoke leathers from the swatch that was posted on Facebook.


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonstarr said:


> Oh, I've been wanting to know this. Thanks for passing it along. It's probably just as well it's a few months away as I can save up a bit. I am really loving the Apple Green and Dark Purple nappa bespoke leathers from the swatch that was posted on Facebook.




Also maybe make up bags  valentina said MM. Is going to play around with the idea


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are all the original threads merged into this one?  There are some old originals way down the line, but no one is posting on them anymore -- probably because they're way down the line and not easily found.  I remember some posts about this and that, and I wish I could read them again, but I don't know where they are.  Is this the only active MASSACCESI thread we have now?* 
search::wondering




LoveHandbags! said:


> hi baglover, I started a "what's inside your Massaccesi" thread because it is one of my very favorite PF threads, but it got merged into this main thread so the pix take longer to find now.  It was easier to go to my reveal thread, I have interior shots of the regular (larger) size Minerva on Page 2, here is that link, hope it helps:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...assaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911-2.html


----------



## Odebdo

the_baglover said:


> Thank you for the link! It seems to hold a lot. I was hoping for a shot of the inside of the bag without anything in it. I think Minerva might make a good travelling bag. Black with red lining should look good.




The Massaccesi website has interior shots of all the bags, so go check it out there for an empty shot!


----------



## the_baglover

Odebdo said:


> The Massaccesi website has interior shots of all the bags, so go check it out there for an empty shot!



Thanks again!


----------



## Juliemvis

Sale next week !!!  On 9th February woop &#128515;&#128515; and spring collection early March ,valentina just confirmed ,and bag is nearly ready yay &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Sale next week !!!  On 9th February woop &#128515;&#128515; and spring collection early March ,valentina just confirmed ,and bag is nearly ready yay &#128515;&#128515;



Thanks for the update. I am super excited for the sale and the spring collection. I am wanting to get a summer midi Selene I think. I love that style. I also want to get a midi Minerva from the sale. Not sure what the sale is going to be but that is my plan.

Of course the summer midi Selene I thought I wanted something in a shade of pink but I did not want a baby pink and I did not want a really bright pink either. Then I decided perhaps a blue would be more versatile but I did not want a bright blue or a navy blue but something in a blue grey shade. Then I thought well maybe the apple green might be the right color. Of course I am completely undecided but that is half the fun of deciding what I want for summer. Going through all the various choices and finally coming up with the final decision. I find it so much fun going through the various choices and changing my mind a million times!!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me too, Diane!  LOVE paddling around in that wonderful sea of color!  I hope you find your MM gray-blue.  Is it like Artik?  Or lighter than that one?  I need some MM color, but my eyes keep straying back to the Africans.  You know how metallic gold makes me quiver into billions upon trillions of WANT.  Not NEED, mind you.  God knows, I have enough metallic gold to make Fort Knox jealous, but I just love it so much!  I'm even going to put metallic gold tiles in my kitchen for backsplashes!  

But I do NEED some color.  Still waiting for the emerald, but maybe that won't come out until MM's next F/W Collection.  In time for Christmas so I can hang red bells on my emerald green MM pocketbook!  For now, I am hoping for a true Apple Green.  And can't wait to see MM's new styles!*
 



djfmn said:


> Thanks for the update. I am super excited for the sale and the spring collection. I am wanting to get a summer midi Selene I think. I love that style. I also want to get a midi Minerva from the sale. Not sure what the sale is going to be but that is my plan.
> 
> Of course the summer midi Selene I thought I wanted something in a shade of pink but I did not want a baby pink and I did not want a really bright pink either. Then I decided perhaps a blue would be more versatile but I did not want a bright blue or a navy blue but something in a blue grey shade. Then I thought well maybe the apple green might be the right color. Of course I am completely undecided but that is half the fun of deciding what I want for summer. Going through all the various choices and finally coming up with the final decision. I find it so much fun going through the various choices and changing my mind a million times!!!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Me too, Diane!  LOVE paddling around in that wonderful sea of color!  I hope you find your MM gray-blue.  Is it like Artik?  Or lighter than that one?  I need some MM color, but my eyes keep straying back to the Africans.  You know how metallic gold makes me quiver into billions upon trillions of WANT.  Not NEED, mind you.  God knows, I have enough metallic gold to make Fort Knox jealous, but I just love it so much!  I'm even going to put metallic gold tiles in my kitchen for backsplashes!
> 
> 
> 
> But I do NEED some color.  Still waiting for the emerald, but maybe that won't come out until MM's next F/W Collection.  In time for Christmas so I can hang red bells on my emerald green MM pocketbook!  For now, I am hoping for a true Apple Green.  And can't wait to see MM's new styles!*




That's why I took so long to decided which bag I wanted I kept changing my mind so much &#128515;, in hoping there are colourful bags in the sale &#128515;


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy I want something a little darker than Artik between that and a dark blue. More a medium blue gray or if he has the right pink not too pink not too light also not a bright in your face pink more a medium pink with a peachy tone to it I will probably go with that. I need to see the swatches though I have learned that the computer screen does not show the real color and the only way to decide is by seeing the swatches.


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone else get the newsletter bit disappointing not really a sale , just 20% off main orders not bespoke ,oh well &#128542; good news is Apple green will be in the new collection &#128515;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Are all the original threads merged into this one?  There are some old originals way down the line, but no one is posting on them anymore -- probably because they're way down the line and not easily found.  I remember some posts about this and that, and I wish I could read them again, but I don't know where they are.  Is this the only active MASSACCESI thread we have now?*
> search::wondering


 

Hi Moonbeam dearie!  No, there are several threads still around and not merged.  I believe there is the main Selene thread, and a Minerva thread.  I know the "Family/Group picture thread is not merged"  They did not merge Reveal threads (and all of my Reveals I placed in my one reveal thread, I didn't start a new one)  I think there is a Zhoe thread too.


I do wish the "what's inside your Massaccesi" thread had not been merged.  It is one of my very very favorite Purse Forum threads and essential to making an informed and  smart online purchase.  I would have gladly given up my Reveal thread to keep the "interior shot" thread unmerged.  


I wish I had more time to be here like I used to!  Work has me so zonked by the time I get home I just don't want to be on a computer again.  Weekends have been fun and often there are so any posts I cannot keep up!  Which is a good thing!  Hugs to you sweetie sweets.


----------



## lenie

Juliemvis said:


> Anyone else get the newsletter bit disappointing not really a sale , just 20% off main orders not bespoke ,oh well &#128542; good news is Apple green will be in the new collection &#128515;




I just tried to use the promo code on the website and it added the discount instead of subtracting it. Just emailed Valentina about it. Did anyone else have this same problem?


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Anyone else get the newsletter bit disappointing not really a sale , just 20% off main orders not bespoke ,oh well &#128542; good news is Apple green will be in the new collection &#128515;



I think based on the price of his bags 20% is very generous. It is not like he has a huge markup on his bags if he did the retail price would be so much higher to allow him to have a massive sale discount. My preference is to keep the retail price affordable which allows me to buy bags as and when I want one instead of being forced to wait for a sale instead. 

At least that is my humble opinion. We all know how the retail game works at least that is what I see in the States. Mark it up like crazy and then discount it down to where they still make a profit.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> I think based on the price of his bags 20% is very generous. It is not like he has a huge markup on his bags if he did the retail price would be so much higher to allow him to have a massive sale discount. My preference is to keep the retail price affordable which allows me to buy bags as and when I want one instead of being forced to wait for a sale instead.
> 
> At least that is my humble opinion. We all know how the retail game works at least that is what I see in the States. Mark it up like crazy and then discount it down to where they still make a profit.




+1
I agree, their price point is so reasonable for the value that I am surprised there is ever a sale at all!


I believe at full price my Massaccesi bags are the best bang for the buck I have ever received!


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I think based on the price of his bags 20% is very generous. It is not like he has a huge markup on his bags if he did the retail price would be so much higher to allow him to have a massive sale discount. My preference is to keep the retail price affordable which allows me to buy bags as and when I want one instead of being forced to wait for a sale instead.
> 
> At least that is my humble opinion. We all know how the retail game works at least that is what I see in the States. Mark it up like crazy and then discount it down to where they still make a profit.




I'm not really complaining as there is nothing else I want to buy.  Suppose when they said it would be a sale I expected a sale .. &#128515;


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> I just tried to use the promo code on the website and it added the discount instead of subtracting it. Just emailed Valentina about it. Did anyone else have this same problem?




Never mind. I was able to use the promo code on the website just now. Maybe their system was overloaded with orders earlier.


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> Never mind. I was able to use the promo code on the website just now. Maybe their system was overloaded with orders earlier.




What did you order I was just looking at the grey zhone  .but really want a pink one &#128516;


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> I'm not really complaining as there is nothing else I want to buy.  Suppose when they said it would be a sale I expected a sale .. &#128515;



Well I think 20%off is still a sale. I don't see it any different from for example Mulberry 30%off sale. The main collection is getting sold for less at the end of ghe season. For it is fair and square. As for bespoke option well they are bespoke, they cant go on sale by the definition IMO. 
Personally I appreciare and happy for the sale and really thinking to get something


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> Well I think 20%off is still a sale. I don't see it any different from for example Mulberry 30%off sale. The main collection is getting sold for less at the end of ghe season. For it is fair and square. As for bespoke option well they are bespoke, they cant go on sale by the definition IMO.
> 
> Personally I appreciare and happy for the sale and really thinking to get something




Yes I never thought of it like that , what are you thinking of getting ? I really want a zhoe not sure which colour &#128515;


----------



## lenie

Juliemvis said:


> What did you order I was just looking at the grey zhone  .but really want a pink one &#128516;




I got a midi Selene in bronze and a Minerva in black. I thought I would use the sale to get some basics and see what colors are offered in the spring/summer collections.


----------



## joiseygirl27

I noticed many are posting pics of the Minerva Midi with the curved front like the reg size as opposed to the straight front shown in the photos on the website, do you have to request the curved flap when placing the order?


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I got a midi Selene in bronze and a Minerva in black. I thought I would use the sale to get some basics and see what colors are offered in the spring/summer collections.




Lenie I am super excited to see your new bags. That bronze is just gorgeous and I love the midi Selene. I also saw Lovies black Minerva and that leather is so soft and so amazing. Your bags will be fabulous. 

I ordered a midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard grey lining. I was considering another midi Selene but I am waiting for the spring leathers.


----------



## djfmn

joiseygirl27 said:


> I noticed many are posting pics of the Minerva Midi with the curved front like the reg size as opposed to the straight front shown in the photos on the website, do you have to request the curved flap when placing the order?



Joiseygirl I order the straight and not curved flap on my midi Minerva. I think Moonfancy might have ordered the curved flap if I remember correctly. I would send an email to Valentina and ask her what the process is.

My preference was for the straight one personally based on what Lovie said.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

joiseygirl27 said:


> I noticed many are posting pics of the Minerva Midi with the curved front like the reg size as opposed to the straight front shown in the photos on the website, do you have to request the curved flap when placing the order?




Hi joiseygirl, I believe the pictures where the flap looks straight across are an optical illusion due to the angle.  I think someone confirmed this, but to my knowledge the flap has only been offered in the envelope point style.  Some ladies did pay a fee to extend this flap by a couple inches but it has always been still with the envelope point.  Hope that helps!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Joiseygirl I order the straight and not curved flap on my midi Minerva. I think Moonfancy might have ordered the curved flap if I remember correctly. I would send an email to Valentina and ask her what the process is.
> 
> My preference was for the straight one personally based on what Lovie said.




I'm confused now, LOL, what did I say?


----------



## sandysandiego

+1



lovehandbags! said:


> +1
> i agree, their price point is so reasonable for the value that i am surprised there is ever a sale at all!
> 
> 
> I believe at full price my massaccesi bags are the best bang for the buck i have ever received!


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> I'm confused now, LOL, what did I say?



I think you said you preferred the straight one so it was easy to access if I am not mistaken. Or maybe I am having a memory lapse and just dreamed about that comment!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> +1



+1


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> I think you said you preferred the straight one so it was easy to access if I am not mistaken. Or maybe I am having a memory lapse and just dreamed about that comment!!!!


 

LOLOLOL, djfmn, I swear this sounds like my DH and I.........we say 'did we dream that, or?"  


Lest our dear joisey become confused, for the record (and please everyone chime in if I am getting this wrong for I am sleep deprived!)  The front flap that covers the Minerva pockets has always come to a point like an envelope.  There have been two ladies (sandysandiego and Moonstarr) that have paid extra to extend the length of this flap.


There was one picture in particular of Minnie Minerva on the FB page that made the flap look like it was straight across and not pointed, but we confirmed with Massaccesi that this was just an optical illusion due to the camera angle.  It was really pointed like all of ours.


Is that right dear ones?


----------



## sandysandiego

Yes Lovie,  you have it right!  It does come to a triangular point and I had mine extended a bit so that you could not see the underlying pockets.  Still loving it by the way!  Contemplating one in Taupe!  Or grey.



LoveHandbags! said:


> LOLOLOL, djfmn, I swear this sounds like my DH and I.........we say 'did we dream that, or?"
> 
> 
> Lest our dear joisey become confused, for the record (and please everyone chime in if I am getting this wrong for I am sleep deprived!)  The front flap that covers the Minerva pockets has always come to a point like an envelope.  There have been two ladies (sandysandiego and Moonstarr) that have paid extra to extend the length of this flap.
> 
> 
> There was one picture in particular of Minnie Minerva on the FB page that made the flap look like it was straight across and not pointed, but we confirmed with Massaccesi that this was just an optical illusion due to the camera angle.  It was really pointed like all of ours.
> 
> 
> Is that right dear ones?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Well I think 20%off is still a sale. I don't see it any different from for example Mulberry 30%off sale. The main collection is getting sold for less at the end of ghe season. For it is fair and square. As for bespoke option well they are bespoke, they cant go on sale by the definition IMO.
> Personally I appreciare and happy for the sale and *really thinking to get something*


 
Julija you naughty little minx, what are you thinking about getting?????????!!!!!!!!!!


Love this, I am so excited for more reveals!




djfmn said:


> Lenie I am super excited to see your new bags. That bronze is just gorgeous and I love the midi Selene. I also saw Lovies black Minerva and that leather is so soft and so amazing. Your bags will be fabulous.
> 
> I ordered a midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard grey lining. I was considering another midi Selene but I am waiting for the spring leathers.


 


Lenie and djfmn, your bags are going to be gorgeous!!!!!!!  I will be living vicariously thru you both!!!  Wooooo hooooo!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Yes Lovie,  you have it right!  It does come to a triangular point and I had mine extended a bit so that you could not see the underlying pockets.  Still loving it by the way! * Contemplating one in Taupe!  Or grey*.


 

I think you need both.


----------



## sandysandiego

Most likely something in both colors!  

I am dying for the slightly larger Zhoe and have been after Valentina for the details

Been super busy with a new addition to our fur family.  Check out the little guy!




LoveHandbags! said:


> I think you need both.


----------



## Juliemvis

I'm thinking if the grey zhoe but it looks quite light , does anyone have any options on the colour &#128516;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Most likely something in both colors! *YAY!!!!*
> 
> I am dying for the slightly larger Zhoe and have been after Valentina for the details *Fabulous, keep us posted with Intel on that please!*
> 
> Been super busy with a new addition to our fur family.  Check out the little guy! * Oh my heart, he is beyond precious..............Sophie just fell in love!* *What is this little fella's name? *


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> Most likely something in both colors!
> 
> I am dying for the slightly larger Zhoe and have been after Valentina for the details
> 
> Been super busy with a new addition to our fur family.  Check out the little guy!



Sandy this is love at first sight for me. I love love love dogs. This little one is adorable.

Yes Lovie is right one in both colors for sure!!!!!

I have the Zhoe in orange as you know and I find it the perfect size for me. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sandysandiego

He is beyond adorable!  His name is Finnegan.  He just turned 3 months old. 



LoveHandbags! said:


>


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Look at that love!  He is too cute for words, such a handsome boy! 


Wait until odebdo sees these pictures! 

I imagine Finnegan would like to get his paws on some of Mommy's fine leather handbags, lol!   Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## djfmn

Sandy he is so cute I am in total love with him and what a perfect name. May I ask what breed he is?


----------



## sandysandiego

No chance of letting that happen 



LoveHandbags! said:


> Look at that love!  He is too cute for words, such a handsome boy!
> 
> 
> Wait until odebdo sees these pictures!
> 
> I imagine Finnegan would like to get his paws on some of Mommy's fine leather handbags, lol!   Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## sandysandiego

Thank you!  He is an Australian labradoodle, mini hopefully.  He will likely be about 30 lb.


We have a first gen chocolate labradoodle that is 80 lb and a lot for me to handle.  This little guy is more my size.  He is also super smart!  We are doing puppy training classes with a fabulous trainer (she really trains zoo animals) and he is learning so fast!  

This is his dad 



djfmn said:


> Sandy he is so cute I am in total love with him and what a perfect name. May I ask what breed he is?


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> Thank you!  He is an Australian labradoodle, mini hopefully.  He will likely be about 30 lb.
> 
> 
> We have a first gen chocolate labradoodle that is 80 lb and a lot for me to handle.  This little guy is more my size.  He is also super smart!  We are doing puppy training classes with a fabulous trainer (she really trains zoo animals) and he is learning so fast!
> 
> This is his dad



Sandy my daughters sister in law got the same dog and thought he was going to be around 30 to 40 lbs and he is 80 lbs all the other siblings in the litter are less than 40 lbs and Charlie landed up being this large dog. Of course they were really surprised when he grew and grew and grew. He has a delightful personality and they really love him but they were not expecting such a large dog.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh.    I think the sale is really good, Julie.  20% off is a lot for most of us.  I got a great deal on a light chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware.  MM's work is by hand and is a GIFT even at the regular prices.  20% off his bags is truly a beautiful thing!*
 




Juliemvis said:


> Anyone else get the newsletter bit disappointing not really a sale , just 20% off main orders not bespoke ,oh well &#128542; good news is Apple green will be in the new collection &#128515;


----------



## sandysandiego

Yikes!   The breeder said he would be 20 - 25 lb but the weight calculators are saying 30 so I am feeling good about it!  I have checked the online calculator for the 5 weeks we have had him and 30 seems to be the # - again, I hope!  When we got him he was 6 lb and now he is 14.5 lb.  He is not as spastic as our first gen labradoodle.  A bit more calm and seems to learn more quickly.  We are very happy with him.



djfmn said:


> Sandy my daughters sister in law got the same dog and thought he was going to be around 30 to 40 lbs and he is 80 lbs all the other siblings in the litter are less than 40 lbs and Charlie landed up being this large dog. Of course they were really surprised when he grew and grew and grew. He has a delightful personality and they really love him but they were not expecting such a large dog.


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh.    I think the sale is really good, Julie.  20% off is a lot for most of us.  I got a great deal on a light chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware.  MM's work is by hand and is a GIFT even at the regular prices.  20% off his bags is truly a beautiful thing!*




Yes I know I think I jumped the gun a bit ,didn't mean for it to sound quite so rude .i need to think before I speak &#128567;


----------



## sandysandiego

The retail prices are amazing for the quality of the workmanship and the leather!  I have many $2000+ bags that do not match a Marco Massaccesi bag!  I am so excited for this designer!  Not sure what to get during the sale because I am waiting patiently for the spring collection!!!!!!



Moonfancy said:


> *Oh.    I think the sale is really good, Julie.  20% off is a lot for most of us.  I got a great deal on a light chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware.  MM's work is by hand and is a GIFT even at the regular prices.  20% off his bags is truly a beautiful thing!*


----------



## sandysandiego

No worries  You are among like-minded friends here.  




Juliemvis said:


> Yes I know I think I jumped the gun a bit ,didn't mean for it to sound quite so rude .i need to think before I speak &#128567;


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're probably zapped with excitement!  Any purse lover worth her salt is bound to become woozy over this MM sale!  Don't forget to tell us what you get, Julie.  The reveals are going to be such fun!*





Juliemvis said:


> Yes I know I think I jumped the gun a bit ,didn't mean for it to sound quite so rude .i need to think before I speak &#128567;


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *You're probably zapped with excitement!  Any purse lover worth her salt is bound to become woozy over this MM sale!  Don't forget to tell us what you get, Julie.  The reveals are going to be such fun!*



I really want the zhoe in grey but im worried it's very light


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Juliemvis said:


> I really want the zhoe in grey but im worried it's very light


 
From my swatch the Nappa Grey is a medium grey.  Not super light, and not dark. The Pearl Grey Pebbled is lighter than the Nappa Grey to my eye.  


Are you worried about color transfer?  The Nappa Blue Reef is to die for, and that color would not show wear as much!


----------



## sandysandiego

This bag intrigues me as well!  I am planning on a Zhoe in Artik once Marco has the new design for the larger Zhoe.  It is so hard to be this patient!



Juliemvis said:


> I really want the zhoe in grey but im worried it's very light


----------



## Juliemvis

LoveHandbags! said:


> From my swatch the Nappa Grey is a medium grey.  Not super light, and not dark. The Pearl Grey Pebbled is lighter than the Nappa Grey to my eye.
> 
> 
> Are you worried about color transfer?  The Nappa Blue Reef is to die for, and that color would not show wear as much!



I am already waiting for my mini Divina in navy .so I am not really wanting another blue bag .most of my bags are browns or blacks .so the grey would be nice . I'm waiting for the S'S collection valentina told me it will be out begining of march I would likeep a green or pink bag .&#128531; so many colours and styles to choose from x


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> I am already waiting for my mini Divina in navy .so I am not really wanting another blue bag .most of my bags are browns or blacks .so the grey would be nice . I'm waiting for the S'S collection valentina told me it will be out begining of march I would likeep a green or pink bag .&#128531; so many colours and styles to choose from x




I'm going for the red zhoe .. Never had a red bag before &#128515;


----------



## Moonfancy

*No matter how big he gets, you will love every ounce of him.  You know you will, soft-hearted Sandy!  You're such a sweetheart!
*
:doggie:




sandysandiego said:


> Yikes!   The breeder said he would be 20 - 25 lb but the weight calculators are saying 30 so I am feeling good about it!  I have checked the online calculator for the 5 weeks we have had him and 30 seems to be the # - again, I hope!  When we got him he was 6 lb and now he is 14.5 lb.  He is not as spastic as our first gen labradoodle.  A bit more calm and seems to learn more quickly.  We are very happy with him.


----------



## Moonfancy

*RED ZHOE!  I don't think we've seen a red Zhoe yet, have we?  I can't wait to see yours!!!*





Juliemvis said:


> I'm going for the red zhoe .. Never had a red bag before &#128515;


----------



## Moonfancy

*Just chatted with Valentina.  She said she will be awake for a few more hours for ladies who are in earlier time zones.  They are a hard working bunch!*


----------



## sandysandiego

Yes, they are!  I am going to put in my order for the larger Zhoe when Marco finalizes the design I want to get one of the first new Zhoes!!  I am ordering the Artik!  Also a Phoebe to match!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Just chatted with Valentina.  She said she will be awake for a few more hours for ladies who are in earlier time zones.  They are a hard working bunch!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*That leather is very light, Julie.  Is there another color you love?*





Juliemvis said:


> I really want the zhoe in grey but im worried it's very light


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie I am super excited to see your new bags. That bronze is just gorgeous and I love the midi Selene. I also saw Lovies black Minerva and that leather is so soft and so amazing. Your bags will be fabulous.
> 
> I ordered a midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard grey lining. I was considering another midi Selene but I am waiting for the spring leathers.




I have the regular Minerva in Taupe and it is perfect I every way. You will love the color!


----------



## carterazo

Can any of you lovely ladies confirm or deny if the Midi Minerva has contrast stitching?  I would like to buy one (maybe dark teal - although my heart longs for pineapple- but I already have a couple yellow bags and none in dark teal- oops!  I digressed.  

On the website, dark teal and purple seem to have contrast stitching, but the pictures I see posted here don't seem to - except I don't know if they are bespoke.  Please help a gal decide.   (no, I'm not a fan of contrast stitching)  

Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

This is my first post on this thread. I have been plotting my first purchase since I realized that these bags are made by the same atelier as the one who made Belen Echandia bags and I though a 20% sale is a good time to take the plunge.

I like the silhouette of the Selene and Minerva but unfortunately they don't seem to have a zipper top. Has anybody bespoke these bags with a zipper top before (I realize that bespokes are not included in the sale)? How big is the central compartment in the Minerva Midi (Minnie)? Will I be able to put my valuables inside such as camera, wallet, etc?

.


----------



## joiseygirl27

carterazo said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies confirm or deny if the Midi Minerva has contrast stitching?  I would like to buy one (maybe dark teal - although my heart longs for pineapple- but I already have a couple yellow bags and none in dark teal- oops!  I digressed.
> 
> On the website, dark teal and purple seem to have contrast stitching, but the pictures I see posted here don't seem to - except I don't know if they are bespoke.  Please help a gal decide.   (no, I'm not a fan of contrast stitching)
> 
> Thanks!



I inquired about a black Midi Minerva & asked if I could get black stitching instead of the white contrast stitching shown in the photos on the website & was told black stitching is now standard. I would send them a quick email to verify for the colored bags, they respond very quickly. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi everyone- I'm new to this thread, but I wanted to ask about the sale. I can't view the sale prices on the website- is there a code available?
Thanks ladies!


----------



## Tuuli35

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi everyone- I'm new to this thread, but I wanted to ask about the sale. I can't view the sale prices on the website- is there a code available?
> Thanks ladies!




code is promo-20


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Tuuli35 said:


> code is promo-20



Thank you! I'm considering the red cherry Zhoe!


----------



## Tuuli35

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thank you! I'm considering the red cherry Zhoe!




You are welcome! 

I am trying to decide between red Zhoe and black midi Minerva.


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli35 said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> I am trying to decide between red Zhoe and black midi Minerva.




I've order the red zhoe &#128516;&#128516;&#128516; as well


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> Yes I never thought of it like that , what are you thinking of getting ? I really want a zhoe not sure which colour &#128515;



I really want a Zhoe, still thinking about the color but leaning towards Chocolate. I'm too late to reply I guess as you have already ordered red Zhoe, right? I bet it's going to be a looker



LoveHandbags! said:


> Julija you naughty little minx, what are you thinking about getting?????????!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Love this, I am so excited for more reveals!



Lovie sweets, I really really want a Zhoe. You know how much I love my Athena in Blue Reef and Zhoe would be Athena' s little sister. Haven't decided on color but kinda want Chocolate. Never had a bag in this color and it's been growing on me lately. What do you think?


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> I really want a Zhoe, still thinking about the color but leaning towards Chocolate. I'm too late to reply I guess as you have already ordered red Zhoe, right? I bet it's going to be a looker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovie sweets, I really really want a Zhoe. You know how much I love my Athena in Blue Reef and Zhoe would be Athena' s little sister. Haven't decided on color but kinda want Chocolate. Never had a bag in this color and it's been growing on me lately. What do you think?




Yes I've ordered red Zhoe ..&#128525;&#128525; I'm also waiting for my mini divina which was due to be shipping tomorrow but Marco is going to post them both together so I will have to wait a little longer x


----------



## cola262

Just bought a black divina midi. Hope it's a good purchase!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm thinking exactly about these 2 too!! -- Oops, I meant to quote Tuuli35


----------



## renza

Red Zhoe looks gorgeous! I would love one in horizon gray but I know I would get denim transfer on it. I can't have nice bags in light colors, sadly. Do they have a charcoal color that I overlooked? I think I will sit out the sale so that I can get a bespoke bag later this year, after I have had time to really think about what style/color/details I want. But I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone gets!


----------



## Tuuli35

msd_bags said:


> I'm thinking exactly about these 2 too!! -- Oops, I meant to quote Tuuli35




It is difficult decision, isn't it ?


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> I'm going for the red zhoe .. Never had a red bag before &#128515;



Every woman needs a red bag!!! I just got my second red bag and Amaranto midi Selene. I used my other red bag so much it finally wore out. I never wanted a red bag but someone convinced me that it is such a versatile bag. I thought they were crazy boy was I mistaken. I used my previous one so much had it for 10 years that I finally had to replace it. 

You cannot go wrong with a red bag. At least that is my opinion. I know you are going to love it.


----------



## tastangan

tastangan said:


> This is my first post on this thread. I have been plotting my first purchase since I realized that these bags are made by the same atelier as the one who made Belen Echandia bags and I though a 20% sale is a good time to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the silhouette of the Selene and Minerva but unfortunately they don't seem to have a zipper top. Has anybody bespoke these bags with a zipper top before (I realize that bespokes are not included in the sale)? How big is the central compartment in the Minerva Midi (Minnie)? Will I be able to put my valuables inside such as camera, wallet, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> .




Can someone help me with my questions above? TIA


----------



## djfmn

cola262 said:


> Just bought a black divina midi. Hope it's a good purchase!



Cola262 you will love the black midi Divina. The black leather is really gorgeous. 

I can't wait to see photo of your new bag when you get it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's a devastating decision!  I wish we all lived close to each other so we could share everyday!  *




Tuuli35 said:


> It is difficult decision, isn't it ?


----------



## djfmn

tastangan said:


> Can someone help me with my questions above? TIA


*This is my first post on this thread. I have been plotting my first  purchase since I realized that these bags are made by the same atelier  as the one who made Belen Echandia bags and I though a 20% sale is a  good time to take the plunge.

I like the silhouette of the Selene and Minerva but unfortunately they  don't seem to have a zipper top. Has anybody bespoke these bags with a  zipper top before (I realize that bespokes are not included in the  sale)? How big is the central compartment in the Minerva Midi (Minnie)?  Will I be able to put my valuables inside such as camera, wallet, etc*?

I had to copy the questions so that I could see them to get them answered. I have a midi Selene and a midi Minerva. I normally do not get bags without the zippers at the top that is why the first bag I got was an Aphrodite because I wanted the zipper.

Having said that I am fine with not having the zipper on the Midi Minerva and the midi Selene. The central compartment on the midi Minerva has a large enough zippered pocket to hold my valuables like a wallet and camera etc. 

Also the midi Selene fastens securely enough with the hidden magnet to where I am fine having my wallet and camera and other valuables in the bag. The midi Minerva also as a secure hidden magnet to close the top and the central compartment has a zipper. I am always very concerned and conscious about securing the top of my handbag as I said that is why I got the Aphrodite. I have 2 midi Selenes and I have 2 midi Minervas and I am fine with how secure they are.

Let me know if you need anything else.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, tastangan!  Yes, Marco Massaccesi made the BE bags.  Isn't he wonderful?  
And he's so NICE too!  I see that your questions have already been answered, so I just wanted to pop in and say WELCOME!  I'm so glad you're here with us!*
:welcome2:




tastangan said:


> Can someone help me with my questions above? TIA


----------



## Moonfancy

*Carterazo, I asked Valentina the same question, and she said the thread does NOT contrast with the leather.  Leather and thread colors are the same.*




carterazo said:


> Can any of you lovely ladies confirm or deny if the Midi Minerva has contrast stitching?  I would like to buy one (maybe dark teal - although my heart longs for pineapple- but I already have a couple yellow bags and none in dark teal- oops!  I digressed.
> 
> On the website, dark teal and purple seem to have contrast stitching, but the pictures I see posted here don't seem to - except I don't know if they are bespoke.  Please help a gal decide.   (no, I'm not a fan of contrast stitching)
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Moonfancy said:


> *Carterazo, I asked Valentina the same question, and she said the thread does NOT contrast with the leather.  Leather and thread colors are the same.*



That's great to know.  Thanks Moon!


----------



## Moonfancy

Oh!  I cannot WAIT to see these bags of yours, Sandy!  I ordered a Zhoe today, but I want a Phoebe too!  I'm almost afraid to see what else MM comes up with in his new Spring/Summer line.  It might prove to be my complete undoing!




sandysandiego said:


> Yes, they are!  I am going to put in my order for the larger Zhoe when Marco finalizes the design I want to get one of the first new Zhoes!!  I am ordering the Artik!  Also a Phoebe to match!


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have a bag in Smoke Grey? What is the colour like?


----------



## Juliemvis

the_baglover said:


> Does anyone have a bag in Smoke Grey? What is the colour like?




I really like this colour ,I wanted to get a zhoe in it , but decided on red , what are you planning on buying ? X


----------



## the_baglover

Juliemvis said:


> I really like this colour ,I wanted to get a zhoe in it , but decided on red , what are you planning on buying ? X



I was thinking about a bespoke Divina in smoke grey with red lining. Just not sure if the grey is dark enough. I  don't buy lightcoloured bags because of fear of easy stains/damages.


----------



## Juliemvis

the_baglover said:


> I was thinking about a bespoke Divina in smoke grey with red lining. Just not sure if the grey is dark enough. I  don't buy lightcoloured bags because of fear of easy stains/damages.




I think it does look dark you can always ask valentina if she will send you swatches ,are you wanting pebbled leather , I ordered my mini divina in navy cow hide ,you can ask for a different leather ,i


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> I think it does look dark you can always ask valentina if she will send you swatches ,are you wanting pebbled leather , I ordered my mini divina in navy cow hide ,you can ask for a different leather ,i


Is cow hide different from nappa?


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli35 said:


> It is difficult decision, isn't it ?


It's difficult especially if I would aim to follow my 2015 resolution of buying only at most 3 bags in 2015.  I already bought 2! So only 1 Massaccesi...unless I can justify getting more than 1 with a sale price.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Is cow hide different from nappa?




I think nappa is softer ,I believe the Selene is made in nappa very slouchy .but please check as I'm not 100% sure ,I know cow hide is structured ,the Athena is made in cow hide


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> I think nappa is softer ,I believe the Selene is made in nappa very slouchy .but please check as I'm not 100% sure ,I know cow hide is structured ,the Athena is made in cow hide


Oh, I have the Athena.  I believe it is nappa leather. So your midi Divina will be in that leather?!  I love that leather!  I also can't wait to see your order.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> *This is my first post on this thread. I have been plotting my first  purchase since I realized that these bags are made by the same atelier  as the one who made Belen Echandia bags and I though a 20% sale is a  good time to take the plunge.
> 
> I like the silhouette of the Selene and Minerva but unfortunately they  don't seem to have a zipper top. Has anybody bespoke these bags with a  zipper top before (I realize that bespokes are not included in the  sale)? How big is the central compartment in the Minerva Midi (Minnie)?  Will I be able to put my valuables inside such as camera, wallet, etc*?
> 
> I had to copy the questions so that I could see them to get them answered. I have a midi Selene and a midi Minerva. I normally do not get bags without the zippers at the top that is why the first bag I got was an Aphrodite because I wanted the zipper.
> 
> Having said that I am fine with not having the zipper on the Midi Minerva and the midi Selene. The central compartment on the midi Minerva has a large enough zippered pocket to hold my valuables like a wallet and camera etc.
> 
> Also the midi Selene fastens securely enough with the hidden magnet to where I am fine having my wallet and camera and other valuables in the bag. The midi Minerva also as a secure hidden magnet to close the top and the central compartment has a zipper. I am always very concerned and conscious about securing the top of my handbag as I said that is why I got the Aphrodite. I have 2 midi Selenes and I have 2 midi Minervas and I am fine with how secure they are.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


I didn't know you got Minnies!! Please do show.   What colors are they?  Have you posted them?  Maybe I missed them.  I've always loved the Minerva since I saw Lovie's reveal.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I have the Athena.  I believe it is nappa leather. So your midi Divina will be in that leather?!  I love that leather!  I also can't wait to see your order.




Oh is it not sure what I've ordered then lol &#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> Oh is it not sure what I've ordered then lol &#128516;




Just looked on the website , it's half cow hide nappa leather ... &#128560; I was getting worried there


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> Is cow hide different from nappa?



From my own experience, pebbled leather/goat leather/saffiano leather are tough and can withstand a reasonable amount of wear and tear. Nappa is a bit softer.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Just looked on the website , it's half cow hide nappa leather ... &#128560; I was getting worried there


We'll find out soon how it is really when your bag arrives.



the_baglover said:


> From my own experience, pebbled leather/goat leather/saffiano leather are tough and can withstand a reasonable amount of wear and tear. Nappa is a bit softer.


I have a Cole Haan Amalfi bag which I know to be of nappa leather.  It is so soft and slouchy!! But the Athena is smooth but not slouchy.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I have the Athena.  I believe it is nappa leather. So your midi Divina will be in that leather?!  I love that leather!  I also can't wait to see your order.




I also have had the handles shortened so it's more hand held with it being a smaller bag ,and I will have a messenger strap &#128516;


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I didn't know you got Minnies!! Please do show.   What colors are they?  Have you posted them?  Maybe I missed them.  I've always loved the Minerva since I saw Lovie's reveal.



Oops I blew it I meant I have 2 Aphrodites and only one Midi Minerva on order. The taupe one that I have just ordered on the sale.

I have a grey and black APhrodite shown in my avatar and I also have an all purple Aphrodite.

The reason I know about the Minerva is I met with Lovie and asked her to bring her midi Minerva so that I could see if the middle compartment was large enough to hold the wallet and camera etc. She convinced me that the midi Minerva was secure enough to hold everything I needed. 

I am actually thinking of getting another Midi Minerva for spring along with another midi Selene. So then I will have 2 midi Minervas!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

the_baglover said:


> From my own experience, pebbled leather/goat leather/saffiano leather are tough and can withstand a reasonable amount of wear and tear. Nappa is a bit softer.



The nappa grain is very fine and smooth but it does show marks more easily.  All but one of my bags are nappa/smooth leather and they all show scratches and fingernail marks to some extent, which ever the designer.  I am prepared to put up with this because I adore the smooth leathers though.  I am about to post a reveal and will try and capture a photo of a typical fingernail mark.


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> The nappa grain is very fine and smooth but it does show marks more easily.  All but one of my bags are nappa/smooth leather and they all show scratches and fingernail marks to some extent, which ever the designer.  I am prepared to put up with this because I adore the smooth leathers though.  I am about to post a reveal and will try and capture a photo of a typical fingernail mark.




Oooh exciting what did you get x


----------



## BlueCherry

Sorry, nothing new and exciting, just my midi Selene.  There have been questions about nappa and the smoke grey and as I have that plus the gunmetal I wanted to post for anyone that was interested in these options


----------



## BlueCherry

s_milla said:


> squeee!!! she's here! my bag for 2015 - Artik Zhoe with Light Gold HW and gold lining!
> 
> She is a bit more blue that i thought she'd be, but still



Belated congratulations, I'm just playing catch up.  It's a gorgous colour, how does it compare next to a grey shade? A perfect spring colour


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> Oh is it not sure what I've ordered then lol &#128516;



 I also have Athena and I believe it is nappa / cow hide leather.
I think your gorgeous Divina will be made from exactly the same leather as Athenas and Zhoes are made. Can't wait to see it, together with your Red Zhoe.


----------



## Moonstarr

I can't wait to see all the reveals coming up! I may only be able to get one bag from the S/S line (too many other things that will require my $ coming up), but I am determined to get something in the Apple Green. Assuming there is a new style I love ... which I'm sure there will be.


----------



## joiseygirl27

Did anyone else's credit card charge a 'foreign transaction fee'? I used a Chase card & was charged about $8 for that fee. Maybe I could have avoided this by paying with Paypal?


----------



## sandysandiego

Another endorsement for MM Nappa leather!  I have been carrying this for over a month and noticed a scratch at the left corner of the flap.  I applied some leather honey and not you cannot even see it!  See for yourself.


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM has offered some amazing leathers, that's for sure.  Beautiful bag, Sandy.  And I love that countertop too!  My eyes are zeroing in on countertops right now because I have new cabinets with no tops on them!  I "placed" a cup of coffee on the non-existent counter the other day and, of course, it went spilling inside the cabinets.  You have never heard such foul language in all your days.  It's a wonder my tongue didn't turn black and fall off.*





sandysandiego said:


> Another endorsement for MM Nappa leather!  I have been carrying this for over a month and noticed a scratch at the left corner of the flap.  I applied some leather honey and not you cannot even see it!  See for yourself.


----------



## handcandy

Stunning bag sandy from sandy ego!!


----------



## the_baglover

So allow me to ask again please. Does any one have a bag in smoke grey?


----------



## Moonfancy

*It seems someone does, but I can't remember who it is.  I have to write to Valentina in a bit, and I can ask her if she has any good pictures of that smoke grey hanging around anywhere!*



the_baglover said:


> So allow me to ask again please. Does any one have a bag in smoke grey?


----------



## Moonfancy

*the_baglover!  There's a picture of the smoke gray in the Massaccessi reveal thread about zippers!  Thread started by Cherry.*




the_baglover said:


> So allow me to ask again please. Does any one have a bag in smoke grey?


----------



## sandysandiego

Oh no!  This is a chest in the living room.  

What are you doing for cabinets and countertops?  I love home remodeling! 



Moonfancy said:


> *MM has offered some amazing leathers, that's for sure.  Beautiful bag, Sandy.  And I love that countertop too!  My eyes are zeroing in on countertops right now because I have new cabinets with no tops on them!  I "placed" a cup of coffee on the non-existent counter the other day and, of course, it went spilling inside the cabinets.  You have never heard such foul language in all your days.  It's a wonder my tongue didn't turn black and fall off.*


----------



## sandysandiego

haha!



handcandy said:


> Stunning bag sandy from sandy ego!!


----------



## BlueCherry

sandysandiego said:


> Oh no!  This is a chest in the living room.



I love that - oh no!


----------



## BlueCherry

sandysandiego said:


> Another endorsement for MM Nappa leather!  I have been carrying this for over a month and noticed a scratch at the left corner of the flap.  I applied some leather honey and not you cannot even see it!  See for yourself.



I think my praise for your bag ended up on the wrong thread &#128563;. 

Is that a little Massaccesi pouch you have there? I thought they were clutches but that looks tiny. Can it be used for makeup and small toiletries? I need to replace my angel purse as the zip is so stiff but thought M's pouches were way bigger.


----------



## sandysandiego

Haha!  I originally posted it in the wrong thread and removed it!  

Yes it is the Flora.  I bought 2 and am using them for make up bags.  It is a waste of the chain strap.  I got one in the blue reef as well as the bronze.  



BigCherry said:


> I think my praise for your bag ended up on the wrong thread &#128563;.
> 
> Is that a little Massaccesi pouch you have there? I thought they were clutches but that looks tiny. Can it be used for makeup and small toiletries? I need to replace my angel purse as the zip is so stiff but thought M's pouches were way bigger.


----------



## BlueCherry

Lol I thought to myself what a dope posting in the wrong thread. 

I need a pouch now, shame they're not included in the sale &#128546;


----------



## Juliemvis

I believe from the little hint valentina gave me when I asked if Marco could make me a make up bag ,that they will be in his new spring collection


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> I believe from the little hint valentina gave me when I asked if Marco could make me a make up bag ,that they will be in his new spring collection



Ooh thanks for the heads up Juliemvis. I wonder if they will be smaller or perhaps thinner. I had better wait and see what he brings out for you. Did you send him a sketch of what you want? &#128540;


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> Ooh thanks for the heads up Juliemvis. I wonder if they will be smaller or perhaps thinner. I had better wait and see what he brings out for you. Did you send him a sketch of what you want? &#128540;




No I just asked if he could make one for me in pink to match  the lining of my mini divina and Marco said no ,but valentina emailed to say the little bags I want may be available in the new collection in March ,


----------



## tastangan

djfmn said:


> *This is my first post on this thread. I have been plotting my first  purchase since I realized that these bags are made by the same atelier  as the one who made Belen Echandia bags and I though a 20% sale is a  good time to take the plunge.
> 
> I like the silhouette of the Selene and Minerva but unfortunately they  don't seem to have a zipper top. Has anybody bespoke these bags with a  zipper top before (I realize that bespokes are not included in the  sale)? How big is the central compartment in the Minerva Midi (Minnie)?  Will I be able to put my valuables inside such as camera, wallet, etc*?
> 
> I had to copy the questions so that I could see them to get them answered. I have a midi Selene and a midi Minerva. I normally do not get bags without the zippers at the top that is why the first bag I got was an Aphrodite because I wanted the zipper.
> 
> Having said that I am fine with not having the zipper on the Midi Minerva and the midi Selene. The central compartment on the midi Minerva has a large enough zippered pocket to hold my valuables like a wallet and camera etc.
> 
> Also the midi Selene fastens securely enough with the hidden magnet to where I am fine having my wallet and camera and other valuables in the bag. The midi Minerva also as a secure hidden magnet to close the top and the central compartment has a zipper. I am always very concerned and conscious about securing the top of my handbag as I said that is why I got the Aphrodite. I have 2 midi Selenes and I have 2 midi Minervas and I am fine with how secure they are.
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thanks! That's lots of help. Now, I just need to decide what to get. Are the bags included in the sale, just those in-stock bags shown on their website?



Moonfancy said:


> *Hello, tastangan!  Yes, Marco Massaccesi made the BE bags.  Isn't he wonderful?
> And he's so NICE too!  I see that your questions have already been answered, so I just wanted to pop in and say WELCOME!  I'm so glad you're here with us!*
> :welcome2:



I'm excited to be able to get bags made by the same atelier at a fraction of the cost of BEs.


----------



## tastangan

Can the Massaccesi bags ship via the local postal system and to USPS? Is signature required upon receipt?


----------



## the_baglover

Moonfancy said:


> *the_baglover!  There's a picture of the smoke gray in the Massaccessi reveal thread about zippers!  Thread started by Cherry.*



Thank you! I think the colour is still too light for my liking. I was hoping for a darker shade of grey. 

Perhaps I will get the Divina in navy blue then.


----------



## the_baglover

tastangan said:


> Can the Massaccesi bags ship via the local postal system and to USPS? Is signature required upon receipt?



I don't know but my Athena arrived via express mail, the Italian equivalent of express mail. And it did require my signature.


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> No I just asked if he could make one for me in pink to match  the lining of my mini divina and Marco said no ,but valentina emailed to say the little bags I want may be available in the new collection in March ,



We should have a separate thread for all of the things Marco has said no to


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> We should have a separate thread for all of the things Marco has said no to




Haha yes , I really wanted a make up pouch to match my interior lining which will be pink , they did offer the flora ,but I would use that as a bag not to put make up in .i think they should make coin purses as well &#128515;


----------



## s_milla

BigCherry said:


> Belated congratulations, I'm just playing catch up.  It's a gorgous colour, how does it compare next to a grey shade? A perfect spring colour



thank you!

she is on a blue side, but still gorg! i love she!!


----------



## tastangan

the_baglover said:


> I don't know but my Athena arrived via express mail, the Italian equivalent of express mail. And it did require my signature.




Thanks! Are you in Italy?


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
That would be such a FUN thread!

"Marco, can I have ..."
"No."
"What about...?"
"No."
"Well, how about..."
"No."

HAHAHA!!  You gotta love him, though.  He IS the designer and he DOES know what's going to work and what won't.  Plus, his designs mean so much to him, and he doesn't want his whole concept to be changed.  I can TOTALLY understand that.

But this is really hilarious.  I think I will write to him tonight:

Dear Marco,

I want a bigger Selene than the large one you already have.  I want it to be the size of a truck tire.  I think neon pink velvet would be just gorgeous.  And I want 8 usable zipper pockets on the front and one cavernous open pocket on the back.  Oh, and if you could use studs to create a crescent moon on the cavernous pocket on the back, that would really be extremely lovely and appreciated.  On the bottom, I want 16 little feet instead of four. I like feet. I want braided handles that are attached to the bag with lots of hooks and rings.  For an opening, I want zippers --  one zipper opening East and the other opening West --  oh, and I want some big a$$ hidden magnets somewhere around the opening too in case some evil-doer decides to steal my dog, who likes to be carried around in my bags. I am not choosy about inner pockets because I want a purse organizer with 87 compartments in it.  I am sending you fabric from the prom dress I wore in high school and would like you to use that as my lining.  Oh, and I need this bag in no less than 4 days because I am the Keynote Speaker at the Garden Snails Need Our Help conference that is coming up.  Maybe the snails in Italy are numerous, but here in the States they are all but gone because people keep pouring beer and salt on them.  Thank you, Marco, and please don't send my invoice until I am back from the conference, where I will test and decide if the new bag works for me.  If it doesn't, I will wait for you to send me postage money, and then I will mail it back to you.  - RR           
*



BigCherry said:


> We should have a separate thread for all of the things Marco has said no to


----------



## s_milla

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## BlueCherry

s_milla said:


> thank you!
> 
> she is on a blue side, but still gorg! i love she!!



Thank you s_milla I am not surprised you love your bag, it's really a beautiful colour.  Think this colour might be my next purchase


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> That would be such a FUN thread!
> 
> "Marco, can I have ..."
> "No."
> "What about...?"
> "No."
> "Well, how about..."
> "No."
> 
> HAHAHA!!  You gotta love him, though.  He IS the designer and he DOES know what's going to work and what won't.  Plus, his designs mean so much to him, and he doesn't want his whole concept to be changed.  I can TOTALLY understand that.
> 
> But this is really hilarious.  I think I will write to him tonight:
> 
> Dear Marco,
> 
> I want a bigger Selene than the large one you already have.  I want it to be the size of a truck tire.  I think neon pink velvet would be just gorgeous.  And I want 8 usable zipper pockets on the front and one cavernous open pocket on the back.  Oh, and if you could use studs to create a crescent moon on the cavernous pocket on the back, that would really be extremely lovely and appreciated.  On the bottom, I want 16 little feet instead of four. I like feet. I want braided handles that are attached to the bag with lots of hooks and rings.  For an opening, I want zippers --  one zipper opening East and the other opening West --  oh, and I want some big a$$ hidden magnets somewhere around the opening too in case some evil-doer decides to steal my dog, who likes to be carried around in my bags. I am not choosy about inner pockets because I want a purse organizer with 87 compartments in it.  I am sending you fabric from the prom dress I wore in high school and would like you to use that as my lining.  Oh, and I need this bag in no less than 4 days because I am the Keynote Speaker at the Garden Snails Need Our Help conference that is coming up.  Maybe the snails in Italy are numerous, but here in the States they are all but gone because people keep pouring beer and salt on them.  Thank you, Marco, and please don't send my invoice until I am back from the conference, where I will test and decide if the new bag works for me.  If it doesn't, I will wait for you to send me postage money, and then I will mail it back to you.  - RR
> *



Don't forget to post his reply.... :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  What GORGEOUSNESS!  You are going to love carrying that beauty! * 



s_milla said:


> thank you!
> 
> she is on a blue side, but still gorg! i love she!!


----------



## djfmn

tastangan said:


> Can the Massaccesi bags ship via the local postal system and to USPS? Is signature required upon receipt?



The Massaccesi bags that I received via the USPS all had to be signed for.

Hope that helps.


----------



## djfmn

joiseygirl27 said:


> Did anyone else's credit card charge a 'foreign transaction fee'? I used a Chase card & was charged about $8 for that fee. Maybe I could have avoided this by paying with Paypal?



I paid a small fee even though I used Paypal but I think it is because it is linked to a credit card for payment.


----------



## the_baglover

tastangan said:


> Thanks! Are you in Italy?



No, I'm in Asia.


----------



## the_baglover

joiseygirl27 said:


> Did anyone else's credit card charge a 'foreign transaction fee'? I used a Chase card & was charged about $8 for that fee. Maybe I could have avoided this by paying with Paypal?



That fee depends on your bank and your credit card type.


----------



## the_baglover

Would any one mind if I take a moment to admire my new black Athena? 

I didn't know what to expect when I ordered this bag but it's very pretty. The leather is beautiful and soft. And the bag is nicely structured. I can't believe it looks so good for its price, and I mean that in the nicest way. The craftsmanship is excellent. and can rival any of those thousand dollars designer brands.

I'm really happy with the Athena. It makes a great work bag.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> Would any one mind if I take a moment to admire my new black Athena?
> 
> I didn't know what to expect when I ordered this bag but it's very pretty. The leather is beautiful and soft. And the bag is nicely structured. I can't believe it looks so good for its price, and I mean that in the nicest way. The craftsmanship is excellent. and can rival any of those thousand dollars designer brands.
> 
> I'm really happy with the Athena. It makes a great work bag.




So happy to know you really love your Athena!! We're bag twins on this and I love mine too!!


----------



## Juliemvis

the_baglover said:


> Would any one mind if I take a moment to admire my new black Athena?
> 
> I didn't know what to expect when I ordered this bag but it's very pretty. The leather is beautiful and soft. And the bag is nicely structured. I can't believe it looks so good for its price, and I mean that in the nicest way. The craftsmanship is excellent. and can rival any of those thousand dollars designer brands.
> 
> I'm really happy with the Athena. It makes a great work bag.




Have you done a reveal &#128516;


----------



## the_baglover

Juliemvis said:


> Have you done a reveal &#128516;



I will have to figure out how to post pics first^^


----------



## BlueCherry

Marco just said that when he's finished the SS15 line he's going to start work on his "ICONS".


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> Marco just said that when he's finished the SS15 line he's going to start work on his "ICONS".




&#128525;&#128525; ooh sounds good


----------



## Tuuli

Sale is going on....and I still haven't ordered anything! Can't decide between Dark teal and Pineapple midi minervas!!


----------



## djfmn

Tuuli said:


> Sale is going on....and I still haven't ordered anything! Can't decide between Dark teal and Pineapple midi minervas!!



I can't tell you about the Pineapple but I have the teal and it is a gorgeous color. I have a Phoebe in teal and love it.


----------



## jxwilliams

Tuuli said:


> Sale is going on....and I still haven't ordered anything! Can't decide between Dark teal and Pineapple midi minervas!!




What colored bags do you currently have?  I personally prefer the dark teal--it is beautiful and seems like it would "go" with more than the pineapple.


----------



## Juliemvis

I have asked Marco to ship out my mini divina instead of waiting for my zhoe to be made , I am going to a wedding soon and mini divina would be perfect , I can't wait to see her , I keep looking at the cowhide in navy ànd imaging what my divina will look like &#128516;


----------



## bonniekir

the_baglover said:


> No, I'm in Asia.




I wish you can make a reveal  I would also love to see your bag!!


Yes, I totally agree..the craftmanship is excellent!!..and all bags are made by hand by this atelier in the old style ..I am personally so pleased with the quality!!


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> I have asked Marco to ship out my mini divina instead of waiting for my zhoe to be made , I am going to a wedding soon and mini divina would be perfect , I can't wait to see her , I keep looking at the cowhide in navy ànd imaging what my divina will look like &#128516;


Please post pics when you get her!! It's been a long wait.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> No, I'm in Asia.


Which part are you from?  I'm from Manila, Philippines.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Please post pics when you get her!! It's been a long wait.




Hi I know it has ! I think Marco is going to start making her now , I think there has been some confusion as valentina emailed me last week to say they would be shipping her out then , but I askedto hold as I am buying the red zhoe , but I forgot about my invitation to a wedding so hopefully it will arrive in time , I really can't wIt to see her she will look amazing &#128516;


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> Which part are you from?  I'm from Manila, Philippines.



Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## Moonfancy

*Thailand!  That's awesome!  MM's bags are circling the planet now!  Yay!*




the_baglover said:


> Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## Tuuli

jxwilliams said:


> What colored bags do you currently have?  I personally prefer the dark teal--it is beautiful and seems like it would "go" with more than the pineapple.







djfmn said:


> I can't tell you about the Pineapple but I have the teal and it is a gorgeous color. I have a Phoebe in teal and love it.




I did hold myself and skipped the sale! Wow! Decided to wait spring collection. Maybe something red/pink &#128540;


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dang, girl!  You have willpower made of steel and rock and every other very hard thing in he world!  I tried to hold myself back too, but I just fell completely apart over the chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware.  I hope you find and love your red or pink MM bag!*




Tuuli said:


> I did hold myself and skipped the sale! Wow! Decided to wait spring collection. Maybe something red/pink &#128540;


----------



## djfmn

Tuuli said:


> I did hold myself and skipped the sale! Wow! Decided to wait spring collection. Maybe something red/pink &#128540;



Tuuli I am so impressed. Of course I said I would and then ordered a midi Minerva in taupe. Of course I am waiting for spring for something in pink or peachy pink or maybe a blue. Oh well that is half the fun deciding on the color!!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Dang, girl!  You have willpower made of steel and rock and every other very hard thing in he world!  I tried to hold myself back too, but I just fell completely apart over the chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware.  I hope you find and love your red or pink MM bag!*




I was planning to hold myself back from the sale too but fell for the red zhoe I think it will be perfect for summer , I've  never had a bright colour before ,my bags are usually brown or black


----------



## Juliemvis

Exciting news &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; mini Divina is on her way &#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so happy


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yay, Julie!  I know you've been waiting for your midi Divina!  I'm sure it will be just gorgeous, and I can't wait to see pictures!  Yours is the only navy cowhide Divina that MM has made, isn't it?*





Juliemvis said:


> Exciting news &#128515;&#128515;&#128515; mini Divina is on her way &#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#9992;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I'm so happy


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *Yay, Julie!  I know you've been waiting for your midi Divina!  I'm sure it will be just gorgeous, and I can't wait to see pictures!  Yours is the only navy cowhide Divina that MM has made, isn't it?*




Yes the first ever &#128515; I want one in a nice pink or Apple green next for summer


----------



## Moonfancy

*Julie, I am going to get something in Apple Green too!  What a beautiful color for spring and summer.  Can't wait to see what MM is going to show us!*




Juliemvis said:


> Yes the first ever &#128515; I want one in a nice pink or Apple green next for summer


----------



## s_milla

my Zhoe had her first night out today and met another great italian! I really love this bag! and i love, how she wears, can't wait for spring to use she more.


----------



## Moonfancy

*She's so lovely, s_milla!  I really love that gray and can't wait to get my own Zhoe!*





s_milla said:


> my Zhoe had her first night out today and met another great italian! I really love this bag! and i love, how she wears, can't wait for spring to use she more.


----------



## djfmn

s_milla said:


> my Zhoe had her first night out today and met another great italian! I really love this bag! and i love, how she wears, can't wait for spring to use she more.




S_Milla I love your new Zhoe such a pretty color. Zhoe was one of my first bags in orange. I love the style such a fun bag. 

Enjoy it I know you are going to get lots of use out of this gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, Big Cherry, I sent Marco the letter with all the things I wanted him to do for a bespoke bag.  He asked me if I was drunk.
HAHAHAHA!!*
:lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles::lolots:




BigCherry said:


> Don't forget to post his reply.... :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## anitalilac

Nice to see all BE ladies here!
Everybody's bag is beautiful! The leather and workmanship!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Anitalilac!  Wow!  Haven't seen you in so long!  It's really nice to have found you again!*





anitalilac said:


> Nice to see all BE ladies here!
> Everybody's bag is beautiful! The leather and workmanship!


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, Big Cherry, I sent Marco the letter with all the things I wanted him to do for a bespoke bag.  He asked me if I was drunk.
> HAHAHAHA!!*
> :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles::lolots:



Omg it's hilarious. what did you write?


----------



## Julija

Tuuli said:


> I did hold myself and skipped the sale! Wow! Decided to wait spring collection. Maybe something red/pink &#128540;



I also skipped the sale although Choc Zhoe was calling my name. But I was strong and resisted.
also waiting for S/S  collection to buy something in apple green cause I voted for it on FB. 
trying to be good and keep my handbad numbers low (I guess low for TPF not for regular people)


----------



## Julija

s_milla said:


> my Zhoe had her first night out today and met another great italian! I really love this bag! and i love, how she wears, can't wait for spring to use she more.



Wow so gorgeous! Zhoe is definitely calling my name for S/s


----------



## anitalilac

Moonfancy said:


> *Anitalilac!  Wow!  Haven't seen you in so long!  It's really nice to have found you again!*



Just wondering here and there, no mid range designer has called my name like BE and HH...
Your post always cracks me up!


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, Big Cherry, I sent Marco the letter with all the things I wanted him to do for a bespoke bag.  He asked me if I was drunk.
> HAHAHAHA!!*
> :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles::lolots:



Moonfancy, were you???  :giggles:

In man speak I see that as definite progress, it's gone from a no to a joke


----------



## Moonstarr

Julija said:


> I also skipped the sale although Choc Zhoe was calling my name. But I was strong and resisted.
> also waiting for S/S  collection to buy something in apple green cause I voted for it on FB.
> trying to be good and keep my handbad numbers low (I guess low for TPF not for regular people)



That's what I'm waiting for too! Apple Green. I'm hoping there's a new style style I'll love that I can get it in, which I'm pretty sure there will be.


----------



## kikimaru

Heard from Valentina tonight that my Bespoke midi Minerva, regular Minerva, & Phoebe are en route!  

I am exceptionally pleased by the excellent customer service. MM is a rare gem and I can't wait to see s/s15!


----------



## Juliemvis

kikimaru said:


> Heard from Valentina tonight that my Bespoke midi Minerva, regular Minerva, & Phoebe are en route!
> 
> 
> 
> I am exceptionally pleased by the excellent customer service. MM is a rare gem and I can't wait to see s/s15!




Exciting My bespoke mini divina is nearly here too just left Italian customs on way to the uk &#128516;,where. abouts are you


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, Big Cherry, I sent Marco the letter with all the things I wanted him to do for a bespoke bag.  He asked me if I was drunk.*
> *HAHAHAHA!!*
> :lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles::lolots:


 

Of course you were..then it's when you get your best ideas..double laughs HAHA..


----------



## lenie

Just got an email from Valentina that my sale order has shipped. This was faster than I expected. Can't wait for my midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black. I went with classics for the sale and hope to get something in fun colors from the spring/summer collection.


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> Just got an email from Valentina that my sale order has shipped. This was faster than I expected. Can't wait for my midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black. I went with classics for the sale and hope to get something in fun colors from the spring/summer collection.




Exciting can't wait to see mine should be in the uk on Monday ,not a sale order though I'm way down the bottom of the list for that lol x


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just got an email from Valentina that my sale order has shipped. This was faster than I expected. Can't wait for my midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black. I went with classics for the sale and hope to get something in fun colors from the spring/summer collection.







Juliemvis said:


> Exciting can't wait to see mine should be in the uk on Monday ,not a sale order though I'm way down the bottom of the list for that lol x




Can't wait to see your bags ladies!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Just got an email from Valentina that my sale order has shipped. This was faster than I expected. Can't wait for my midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black. I went with classics for the sale and hope to get something in fun colors from the spring/summer collection.



How exciting I can't wait to see some photos of your lovely new bags. I love the midi Selene I have 2 of them and I am thinking I should get one for spring when the new leathers are out. I saw Lovies Minerva in black and it is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## Juliemvis

She's here &#128516; my Mini Divina woop .just opened my box and she's in pebbled leather not cow hide &#128561; and the colour doesn't look navy not dark navy anyway , I do like her but it's not what I was expecting


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> She's here &#128516; my Mini Divina woop .just opened my box and she's in pebbled leather not cow hide &#128561; and the colour doesn't look navy not dark navy anyway , I do like her but it's not what I was expecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905201
> View attachment 2905202
> View attachment 2905203
> View attachment 2905204



The pebbled leather is cowhide according to the Massaccesi website. I usually think of navy as a darker blue like you, but the color of your bag is very pretty.


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> The pebbled leather is cowhide according to the Massaccesi website. I usually think of navy as a darker blue like you, but the color of your bag is very pretty.




No it's pebbled calf , I wanted cow hide same as the Athena it's very dark blue , she is growing on me though .i had many emails back and forth with valentina a lot got confusing ,I was told the bag was ready to ship  but I asked her to hold for my red Zhoe I have ordered , then I had email from Marco to confirm what I had ordered as he was going to start making it , I think they had so many ordered from there sale and with making the new collection , it all got mixed up .


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> No it's pebbled calf , I wanted cow hide same as the Athena it's very dark blue , she is growing on me though .i had many emails back and forth with valentina a lot got confusing ,I was told the bag was ready to ship  but I asked her to hold for my red Zhoe I have ordered , then I had email from Marco to confirm what I had ordered as he was going to start making it , I think they had so many ordered from there sale and with making the new collection , it all got mixed up .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905239



Ah, I see. I guess the Divina bespokes are made with a different leather type than the normal Divina? Sounds like you're right that they got mixed up with all of the extra activity. They seem very nice, so I'm sure they'd resolve an order mix up.


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Ah, I see. I guess the Divina bespokes are made with a different leather type than the normal Divina? Sounds like you're right that they got mixed up with all of the extra activity. They seem very nice, so I'm sure they'd resolve an order mix up.




No the bespoke are made with the same leather as regular divina , I asked it to be made with cowhide leather and it was all approved , yes I have emailed to see what can be done ,but as I said she is growing on me and the pink lining is great , so I may keep her &#128515;


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis your midi Divina is absolutely gorgeous. I love love love the color and that pebbled leather is amazing. I might be a little biased as I think the pebbled leather is incredible. I have both leathers and prefer the pebbled. I have looked at the navy pebbled swatch and now having seen your bag I might have to seriously consider getting a navy pebbled bag.

Enjoy your fabulous new bag!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> Juliemvis your midi Divina is absolutely gorgeous. I love love love the color and that pebbled leather is amazing. I might be a little biased as I think the pebbled leather is incredible. I have both leathers and prefer the pebbled. I have looked at the navy pebbled swatch and now having seen your bag I might have to seriously consider getting a navy pebbled bag.
> 
> Enjoy your fabulous new bag!!!




Yes she is gorgeous and growing on me a lot &#128515; and to be honest lighter to carry for me , because I was expecting  a totally different bag I was a bit shocked .the pink lining is lovely as well.


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> She's here &#128516; my Mini Divina woop .just opened my box and she's in pebbled leather not cow hide &#128561; and the colour doesn't look navy not dark navy anyway , I do like her but it's not what I was expecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905201
> View attachment 2905202
> View attachment 2905203
> View attachment 2905204



Wow, amazing bag, Julie! 
But sad you were expecting something different. Maybe it got mixed because at MM they call Athena's leather Nappa? And there is no Navy color for Nappa but only Dark Blue? But there is Navy for Pebbled.
Whatever you decide I think your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> Wow, amazing bag, Julie!
> 
> But sad you were expecting something different. Maybe it got mixed because at MM they call Athena's leather Nappa? And there is no Navy color for Nappa but only Dark Blue? But there is Navy for Pebbled.
> 
> Whatever you decide I think your bag is gorgeous.




I'm waiting to hear back from MM. We had many emails with valentina this is the final confirmation one .


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> I'm waiting to hear back from MM. We had many emails with valentina this is the final confirmation one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905784



Ohhh, I hope it will be resolved to the best of your liking! Keep us posted!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I bet they will make you a brand new little Divina in dark blue Nappa.  When is the wedding?
*



Julija said:


> Wow, amazing bag, Julie!
> But sad you were expecting something different. Maybe it got mixed because at MM they call Athena's leather Nappa? And there is no Navy color for Nappa but only Dark Blue? But there is Navy for Pebbled.
> Whatever you decide I think your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## jxwilliams

Julie--it is very pretty but understandably you would be disappointed if it isn't what you wanted.  

I hope you come to an agreeable and fast resolution, whatever you decide!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *I bet they will make you a brand new little Divina in dark blue Nappa.  When is the wedding?
> 
> *




The wedding is on Saturday the 28th ,bit late now lol . I have heard back from MM but I'm not sure I understand what there saying ,


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> The wedding is on Saturday the 28th ,bit late now lol . I have heard back from MM but I'm not sure I understand what there saying ,


Your bag is lovely Julie!! Hope you will be able to resolve your concern with Marco.  

If you don't mind, can we see some mod shots of the mini Divina?  Thanks!


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> The wedding is on Saturday the 28th ,bit late now lol . I have heard back from MM but I'm not sure I understand what there saying ,



What do they say?


----------



## Juliemvis

Julija said:


> What do they say?




Had second email there are going to replace my bag with the one I ordered , I think because a few people answer the emails you can go over the same thing a few times and it gets confusing .anyway the will be making the bag I ordered &#128516;.i do feel really guilty though and I don't want to seem complaining as the bag I recieved is beautiful , but it's not the one I set my heart on


----------



## the_baglover

Juliemvis said:


> She's here &#128516; my Mini Divina woop .just opened my box and she's in pebbled leather not cow hide &#128561; and the colour doesn't look navy not dark navy anyway , I do like her but it's not what I was expecting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2905201
> View attachment 2905202
> View attachment 2905203
> View attachment 2905204



I think the leather is really nice and the colour seems appropriate for summer and winter. Sorry if the bag wasn't what you were expecting. Look on the bright side, pebbled leather ages better than smooth leather!


----------



## djfmn

I just got an email from Valentina saying my sale midi Minerva in taupe is shipping today. I am so excited I cannot wait for it to arrive. I have loved the taupe leather ever since I saw Lovies first Massaccesi bag which is taupe full size Minerva. It is the most gorgeous shade of taupe and is replacing my taupe BE LTM which I sold. Now the waiting begins for that package to arrive from Italy!!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I just got an email from Valentina saying my sale midi Minerva in taupe is shipping today. I am so excited I cannot wait for it to arrive. I have loved the taupe leather ever since I saw Lovies first Massaccesi bag which is taupe full size Minerva. It is the most gorgeous shade of taupe and is replacing my taupe BE LTM which I sold. Now the waiting begins for that package to arrive from Italy!!!!




Exciting , my shipment only took 5 days hope it won't be long for you


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> Exciting , my shipment only took 5 days hope it won't be long for you




Which shipping option did you choose?


----------



## Juliemvis

tastangan said:


> Which shipping option did you choose?




I wasn't offered a option it was a Italian shipping service then it was delivered by parcel force


----------



## jxwilliams

I am getting anxious for the bag I ordered during the sale--hopefully not too much longer..?


----------



## Juliemvis

jxwilliams said:


> I am getting anxious for the bag I ordered during the sale--hopefully not too much longer..?




I think there are making bags in order of ordering , did you order at the beginning of the sale ?   I also ordered a red zhoe but I ordered near the end of the sale so mine will be a while yet . My mini divina was ordered before the sale started .


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> I wasn't offered a option it was a Italian shipping service then it was delivered by parcel force




Are you in USA? I wonder if there is a custom charge with parcel force?


----------



## Juliemvis

tastangan said:


> Are you in USA? I wonder if there is a custom charge with parcel force?




No uk


----------



## jxwilliams

Juliemvis said:


> I think there are making bags in order of ordering , did you order at the beginning of the sale ?   I also ordered a red zhoe but I ordered near the end of the sale so mine will be a while yet . My mini divina was ordered before the sale started .



I ordered on 2/11, so mid-way into the sale.  I figured they were doing them in order and am glad to hear they are starting to ship some of the bags!  I have to remind myself they are all handmade so the extra time it will take will be worth it..


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think they'd rather you have the one you wanted in the first place.  They worry when something is not right, and they try to fix it so you will be happy.*






Juliemvis said:


> Had second email there are going to replace my bag with the one I ordered , I think because a few people answer the emails you can go over the same thing a few times and it gets confusing .anyway the will be making the bag I ordered &#128516;.i do feel really guilty though and I don't want to seem complaining as the bag I recieved is beautiful , but it's not the one I set my heart on


----------



## djfmn

I ordered right at the beginning of the sale and I got an email last night that my bag is ready. I asked for a strap to be made for my Phoebe so I told them not to ship the bag until the strap was done for the Phoebe.  

Has anyone ordered a leather strap for the Phoebe?


----------



## allysar

I would love to have a leather strap for my Flora.  Maybe I will request one when the spring line comes out and I inevitably order &#128521;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jxwilliams said:


> I ordered on 2/11, so mid-way into the sale.  I figured they were doing them in order and am glad to hear they are starting to ship some of the bags!  I have to remind myself they are all handmade so the extra time it will take will be worth it..




I ordered mine on the 9th and haven't heard anything yet...


----------



## djfmn

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I ordered mine on the 9th and haven't heard anything yet...



I ordered mine on the 8th and I just got an email saying my bag was ready and guess what I did. I delayed it and asked if they could make a leather strap for my lead Phoebe.
I love the chain strap but I also wanted a leather strap. 

Now I have to wait again for the strap to be made. Oh well then they will just add the strap to the same package with the taupe midi Minerva. I can wait to save on additional postage for the straps.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I ordered mine on the 8th and I just got an email saying my bag was ready and guess what I did. I delayed it and asked if they could make a leather strap for my lead Phoebe.
> I love the chain strap but I also wanted a leather strap.
> 
> Now I have to wait again for the strap to be made. Oh well then they will just add the strap to the same package with the taupe midi Minerva. I can wait to save on additional postage for the straps.




Yes I like a leather strap on phoebe and flora can't wait to see , what colour did you order ? , I ordered my red zhoe on the 12th so a way to go still for mine &#128516;


----------



## kikimaru

djfmn said:


> I ordered mine on the 8th and I just got an email saying my bag was ready and guess what I did. I delayed it and asked if they could make a leather strap for my lead Phoebe.
> I love the chain strap but I also wanted a leather strap.
> 
> Now I have to wait again for the strap to be made. Oh well then they will just add the strap to the same package with the taupe midi Minerva. I can wait to save on additional postage for the straps.


 
djfmn, do you recall the cost for the leather strap? I'm considering getting another Phoebe and a couple Floras and might like the leather strap.

I just realized by looking at the site photos that the two bags can convert between the chain and leather strap! perfect!  If I'd realized that I would have added on the strap to my last purchase in order to bring added versatility to the bag.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ironically, I received an email after I posed yesterday that my bag is shipping, Africa Bronze Minerva is enroute!  Now... more waiting!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ooohhhh!!!  I can't wait to see this bag!  I love the bronze!  Did you get silver or gold hardware?*





jxwilliams said:


> Ironically, I received an email after I posed yesterday that my bag is shipping, Africa Bronze Minerva is enroute!  Now... more waiting!!!


----------



## djfmn

jxwilliams said:


> Ironically, I received an email after I posed yesterday that my bag is shipping, Africa Bronze Minerva is enroute!  Now... more waiting!!!




How exciting I can't wait to see a photo of this gorgeous bag.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djfmn

kikimaru said:


> djfmn, do you recall the cost for the leather strap? I'm considering getting another Phoebe and a couple Floras and might like the leather strap.
> 
> I just realized by looking at the site photos that the two bags can convert between the chain and leather strap! perfect!  If I'd realized that I would have added on the strap to my last purchase in order to bring added versatility to the bag.



There are two different straps I believe a fixed strap and one with a buckle. The strap for the buckle is around $25 and the fixed one is closer to $20. This is just an estimate based on what I paid on paypal for my strap.


----------



## Moonfancy

*My chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware is on her way!  Also, at the very last moment I ordered an Ancient Gold Flora.  She, too, has gold hardware.  I'll have a Massaccesi Family too!  Bronze Selene will be the Grandmother.  Chocolate Zhoe will be the daughter/mother.  And Gold Flora will be the granddaughter/daughter!  I can't wait!*


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Yes I like a leather strap on phoebe and flora can't wait to see , what colour did you order ? , I ordered my red zhoe on the 12th so a way to go still for mine &#128516;



I ordered a leather strap for both the Lead Phoebe and then I added the Teal Phoebe and got a strap for that. I thought it would allow more versatility being able to use a chain or interchange it with a leather strap.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di, how will the leather straps attach to the Phoebes?  Like, with a hook?*




djfmn said:


> I ordered a leather strap for both the Lead Phoebe and then I added the Teal Phoebe and got a strap for that. I thought it would allow more versatility being able to use a chain or interchange it with a leather strap.


----------



## jxwilliams

Moonfancy said:


> *Ooohhhh!!!  I can't wait to see this bag!  I love the bronze!  Did you get silver or gold hardware?*




I stayed with the gold!  It never occurred to me to get the silver but it would totally work!  I am so excited!  The functionality of this bag seems perfect for me.  Hoping the quality will meet my expectations..if so, the midi Selene is totally on my list!!  And the flora..


----------



## jxwilliams

djfmn said:


> How exciting I can't wait to see a photo of this gorgeous bag.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




I will totally post pics!  Hopefully it will help others!


----------



## jxwilliams

Moonfancy said:


> *My chocolate Zhoe with gold hardware is on her way!  Also, at the very last moment I ordered an Ancient Gold Flora.  She, too, has gold hardware.  I'll have a Massaccesi Family too!  Bronze Selene will be the Grandmother.  Chocolate Zhoe will be the daughter/mother.  And Gold Flora will be the granddaughter/daughter!  I can't wait!*




You are acquiring quite a little family!  Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## tastangan

jxwilliams said:


> Ironically, I received an email after I posed yesterday that my bag is shipping, Africa Bronze Minerva is enroute!  Now... more waiting!!!




We are nearly bag twins. I ordered the Midi Minerva in Africa Bronze. But mine is with silver hardware


----------



## msd_bags

Can't wait to see the bags ordered by everyone!! I hope to order sometime in March my 2nd Massaccesi bag to add to my black Athena. It will likely be a midi Minerva. Just can't decide if I'll order it in nappa and if so which color. If I will not order bespoke, then maybe I can add a midi Selene?? Tough choices!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .


----------



## pbnjam

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910202
> View attachment 2910203
> View attachment 2910204
> View attachment 2910205
> View attachment 2910206
> View attachment 2910207
> View attachment 2910208
> View attachment 2910209
> View attachment 2910210
> View attachment 2910211




This looks gorgeous on you.  Maybe you can send it over to me instead of back to Marco


----------



## djfmn

I love that midi Divina on you it is a great size bag. I really wanted one but found that the bag overpowered me completely. It looked as though the bag was wearing me not the other way around. 

I love the color and the style in your mod shots it is a lovely bag.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I love that midi Divina on you it is a great size bag. I really wanted one but found that the bag overpowered me completely. It looked as though the bag was wearing me not the other way around.
> 
> I love the color and the style in your mod shots it is a lovely bag.




How small are you then &#128516; , are you getting her mixed up with regular divina


----------



## jxwilliams

tastangan said:


> We are nearly bag twins. I ordered the Midi Minerva in Africa Bronze. But mine is with silver hardware



Bag sisters!   I can't wait to see how yours looks with silver hardware!


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> How small are you then &#128516; , are you getting her mixed up with regular divina



Fairly small a US size 4 and UK size 6 and also fairly short at 5'4". The regular Minerva was too big for me as well. I had to take the midi bags the only regular bag I have is the Aphrodite everything else is pretty big. I think the midi Divina would still be too big for me.

I somehow am not able to carry large bags. They do not suit my frame.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> Fairly small a US size 4 and UK size 6 and also fairly short at 5'4". The regular Minerva was too big for me as well. I had to take the midi bags the only regular bag I have is the Aphrodite everything else is pretty big. I think the midi Divina would still be too big for me.
> 
> I somehow am not able to carry large bags. They do not suit my frame.




That is tiny , I made a paper version of the bag before I ordered it , try to do that it will give you a idea of the size


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .



This bag is lovely and looks good on you!! Thanks for the modshots. This may be 1 of my future purchases!!


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910202
> View attachment 2910203
> View attachment 2910204
> View attachment 2910205
> View attachment 2910206
> View attachment 2910207
> View attachment 2910208
> View attachment 2910209
> View attachment 2910210
> View attachment 2910211



Looks great on you! I'm about your size and now thinking that I want this next.


----------



## rosamonde

O girls! I have been lurking on this thread a while and lapping up all the info and wonderful photos you all are sharing! Thank you!

I am planning to order a bespoke bag for my birthday in April. Can anyone advise as to how much lead time I should allow for Marco to make it for me, plus shipping time? 

Many thanks in advance! (And please keep those photos coming...drool! )


----------



## djfmn

rosamonde said:


> O girls! I have been lurking on this thread a while and lapping up all the info and wonderful photos you all are sharing! Thank you!
> 
> I am planning to order a bespoke bag for my birthday in April. Can anyone advise as to how much lead time I should allow for Marco to make it for me, plus shipping time?
> 
> Many thanks in advance! (And please keep those photos coming...drool! )



Rosamonde how exciting a bespoke birthday bag. It depends on how busy they are but it takes about 2 to 3 weeks in total from my experience to get a bag made. 

Are you planning to choose something from the new spring summer line?

I am waiting for the new leathers to come out for summer. I think I might get another midi Selene unless he comes out with something I prefer in the new spring summer collection.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## rosamonde

djfmn said:


> Rosamonde how exciting a bespoke birthday bag. It depends on how busy they are but it takes about 2 to 3 weeks in total from my experience to get a bag made.
> 
> Are you planning to choose something from the new spring summer line?
> 
> I am waiting for the new leathers to come out for summer. I think I might get another midi Selene unless he comes out with something I prefer in the new spring summer collection.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Thank you for the info,* djfmn*! Do tell about how you like your midi Selene and why! I want to know it ALL!  

I am ALMOST positive that I will order a regular Selene as a work bag, and I *think* I have settled on the color combination...but what if the new summer leathers are even more gorgeous? [wail] There is only so much temptation a girl can handle!

If it takes three weeks for them to make the bag and another two weeks for them to ship, then I prolly have only another week to choose my combination and place my order! SQUEEEEEE  When do the summer leathers come out, do you know?


----------



## kikimaru

rosamonde said:


> When do the summer leathers come out, do you know?




The Spring/Summer leathers (regular line as well as bespoke) are shown on the Massaccessi Facebook page, so you can see them and then decide whether you would like to wait!


S/S line should launch in April, as per someone else on this thread who heard from Valentina (I can't remember exactly who provided the info, but thank you!).


I still want a Selene & an Aphrodite, and a couple Floras, and another Phoebe in that gorgeous pebbled blue... sigh.


----------



## rosamonde

kikimaru said:


> The Spring/Summer leathers (regular line as well as bespoke) are shown on the Massaccessi Facebook page, so you can see them and then decide whether you would like to wait!
> 
> 
> S/S line should launch in April, as per someone else on this thread who heard from Valentina (I can't remember exactly who provided the info, but thank you!).
> 
> 
> I still want a Selene & an Aphrodite, and a couple Floras, and another Phoebe in that gorgeous pebbled blue... sigh.



Ah...great information--thanks, *kikimaru*. I may not be able to wait for the new leathers to launch then and still get my bag in time for my birthday. But that's OK...there will just be more gorgeousness to lust after! I hear you in wanting all those beautiful Floras and Phoebes and Selenes and Aphrodites and...sigh...:buttercup:


----------



## Juliemvis

rosamonde said:


> Ah...great information--thanks, *kikimaru*. I may not be able to wait for the new leathers to launch then and still get my bag in time for my birthday. But that's OK...there will just be more gorgeousness to lust after! I hear you in wanting all those beautiful Floras and Phoebes and Selenes and Aphrodites and...sigh...:buttercup:




Just read back through my emails from valentina and she said spring collection comes out early March


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910202
> View attachment 2910203
> View attachment 2910204
> View attachment 2910205
> View attachment 2910206
> View attachment 2910207
> View attachment 2910208
> View attachment 2910209
> View attachment 2910210
> View attachment 2910211




The bag looks like a pretty good size even though it's a Mini. I do think that the full size version of a few of their bags are rather large.



jxwilliams said:


> Bag sisters!   I can't wait to see how yours looks with silver hardware!




Wonderful! I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Juliemvis

Oooh can't wait to see


----------



## rosamonde

Juliemvis said:


> Just read back through my emails from valentina and she said spring collection comes out early March



Hmm...well, now, the plot thickens, doesn't it? [stroking chin thoughtfully]


----------



## joiseygirl27

My black Mini Minerva is on her way, so excited! I'm in TX, any idea on how it will take for her to arrive? She was shipped yesterday.


----------



## Juliemvis

joiseygirl27 said:


> My black Mini Minerva is on her way, so excited! I'm in TX, any idea on how it will take for her to arrive? She was shipped yesterday.




My mini divina was shipped yesterday too &#128516; my other bG took 5 days to the uk but that included the weekend , I wouldn't expect it to start moving until Monday


----------



## rosamonde

I am so excited to see you girls' new bags when they arrive! OF COURSE you will post pix right away, right? Right??


----------



## Juliemvis

rosamonde said:


> I am so excited to see you girls' new bags when they arrive! OF COURSE you will post pix right away, right? Right??




Of course &#128516;


----------



## djfmn

My taupe midi Minerva that I ordered during the sale is on its way to Minnesota. It shipped today super excited. I am hoping it gets here soon.


----------



## rosamonde

djfmn said:


> My taupe midi Minerva that I ordered during the sale is on its way to Minnesota. It shipped today super excited. I am hoping it gets here soon.



Dear *djfmn*, do you think your taupe Minerva is the same "dark taupe" offered for bespoke bags?

Does anybody own a bespoke Massaccesi in any model in dark taupe? I've been combing the archives but it's so hard to find anything...please forgive if you've already posted pix of dark taupe bags, but would you mind terribly posting them again? Many thanks!


----------



## kikimaru

rosamonde said:


> Dear *djfmn*, do you think your taupe Minerva is the same "dark taupe" offered for bespoke bags?
> 
> Does anybody own a bespoke Massaccesi in any model in dark taupe? I've been combing the archives but it's so hard to find anything...please forgive if you've already posted pix of dark taupe bags, but would you mind terribly posting them again? Many thanks!


 

I have a bespoke dark taupe midi Minerva en route to me in the States right now. I ordered it and a stock Phoebe before the sale (maybe a week before?), then added another regular-sized Minerva to my order after the sale began. I had my order shipped USPS rather than DHL, so it's going to take a bit longer to arrive.

To answer your first question, the bespoke Dark Taupe is not the same as the regular line's Taupe. When I saw a leather swatch alongside my lining choices, I thought it was similar in shade to the bespoke Dark Gray.  It is hard to tell in swatch photos, though, so I'll post pictures once it arrives!


----------



## rosamonde

kikimaru said:


> I have a bespoke dark taupe midi Minerva en route to me in the States right now. I ordered it and a stock Phoebe before the sale (maybe a week before?), then added another regular-sized Minerva to my order after the sale began. I had my order shipped USPS rather than DHL, so it's going to take a bit longer to arrive.
> 
> 
> To answer your first question, the bespoke Dark Taupe is not the same as the regular line's Taupe. When I saw a swatch with my lining choices, I thought it was similar in shade to the bespoke Dark Gray.  It is hard to tell in swatch photos, though, so I'll post pictures once it arrives!



Oh, thanks,* kikimaru*! You are so helpful.    Your bag choices sound heavenly and I can't wait for your reveal pix!


----------



## kikimaru

rosamonde said:


> Oh, thanks,* kikimaru*! You are so helpful.    Your bag choices sound heavenly and I can't wait for your reveal pix!


 
Glad to enable!... I mean help!


----------



## djfmn

I ordered the regular taupe not the bespoke taupe. I saw the taupe in a regular size Minerva. Lovie lives near me and she came around for tea a couple of months ago. She brought her regular Minerva in taupe and it is a gorgeous shade. I really like it a lot and decided it was the perfect color taupe for the midi Minerva. I have not seen a bag in the bespoke dark taupe so I cannot compare the two.


----------



## rosamonde

djfmn said:


> I ordered the regular taupe not the bespoke taupe. I saw the taupe in a regular size Minerva. Lovie lives near me and she came around for tea a couple of months ago. She brought her regular Minerva in taupe and it is a gorgeous shade. I really like it a lot and decided it was the perfect color taupe for the midi Minerva. I have not seen a bag in the bespoke dark taupe so I cannot compare the two.



How lucky to have a Lovie near oneself!    The Twin Cities are fabulous...and this is just more proof of that!


----------



## Moonfancy

*My new Massaccesi bags will be here TOMORROW!  I really LOVE Marco and his company!  I will get pictures but will have to have someone else post them for me because I don't know how!
Excited!!  It feels like Christmas!*
  :rockettes:


----------



## Moonfancy

*Everyone should have a Lovie near to them.  She is a fabulous lady!* 



rosamonde said:


> How lucky to have a Lovie near oneself!    The Twin Cities are fabulous...and this is just more proof of that!


----------



## Moonfancy

*True.  Special Orders are around $25 - $30 depending on what you ask for.  Valentina sends all Special Orders to Marco, and he decides.
*


djfmn said:


> There are two different straps I believe a fixed strap and one with a buckle. The strap for the buckle is around $25 and the fixed one is closer to $20. This is just an estimate based on what I paid on paypal for my strap.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You always have a choice between Silver and Light Gold hardware, no matter if you buy a standard bag or a bespoke.  The bags are made order-by-order.  They don't have bags just lying around in hopes someone will buy them.  That's what makes Massaccesi so different from other handbag makers!*  




jxwilliams said:


> I stayed with the gold!  It never occurred to me to get the silver but it would totally work!  I am so excited!  The functionality of this bag seems perfect for me.  Hoping the quality will meet my expectations..if so, the midi Selene is totally on my list!!  And the flora..


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am still salivating over a black Minerva.  But Spring/Summer is coming, so I think I will wait until August or September to order the black Minerva.  My next order will definitely be a big tote in Apple Green with a fantastic orange lining.  Marco has hinted that he's bringing out a brand new tote and a re-designed Zhoe.  I don't know what the new tote will be called, but it's already calling my name!  Yes, my Massaccesi Family is growing!*





jxwilliams said:


> You are acquiring quite a little family!  Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *My new Massaccesi bags will be here TOMORROW!  I really LOVE Marco and his company!  I will get pictures but will have to have someone else post them for me because I don't know how!
> Excited!!  It feels like Christmas!*
> :rockettes:


So excited for you, *Moonfancy*! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Moonfancy

*And what make this all the better, ElainePG, is that my FULLY DECORATED Christmas tree is on the screened-in front porch!  How LOVELY is that?  I came home one day - around January 4th or 5th - and my husband had started moving things out of the house for some kitchen renovations.  He put the Christmas tree on the porch with all the other furniture!  So it is still there because I cannot move it with all the furniture around it.  I ought to turn on the tree lights so my neighbors can relieve themselves of all doubts that I am a daft woman.*





ElainePG said:


> So excited for you, *Moonfancy*! Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> *My new Massaccesi bags will be here TOMORROW!  I really LOVE Marco and his company!  I will get pictures but will have to have someone else post them for me because I don't know how!
> 
> Excited!!  It feels like Christmas!*
> 
> :rockettes:




Exciting can't wait to see xx


----------



## lenie

My sale bags(midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black) should be coming today. Yippee!


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> My sale bags(midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black) should be coming today. Yippee!




Can't wait x &#128515;


----------



## rosamonde

[squirming with anticipation]


----------



## thedseer

Can't wait to see reveals!


----------



## jxwilliams

Excited to see all the reveals today!!!!    Pics please!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!*





lenie said:


> My sale bags(midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black) should be coming today. Yippee!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Mine still hasn't shipped yet- should I contact them? I ordered Feb 8th...


----------



## anitalilac

Hi dear ladies

So do they offer similar matte leather as Belen Echandia? I would love something in Blue or Apple Green .
What would be the closest design to Charm Me

Thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

I found the website!


----------



## ElainePG

Moonfancy said:


> *And what make this all the better, ElainePG, is that my FULLY DECORATED Christmas tree is on the screened-in front porch!  How LOVELY is that?  I came home one day - around January 4th or 5th - and my husband had started moving things out of the house for some kitchen renovations.  He put the Christmas tree on the porch with all the other furniture!  So it is still there because I cannot move it with all the furniture around it.  I ought to turn on the tree lights so my neighbors can relieve themselves of all doubts that I am a daft woman.*


That's a hysterical image, *moonfancy*. By all means, put the lights on... give the neighbors something to talk about!:giggles:


----------



## msd_bags

Can't wait for the reveals!!


----------



## Juliemvis

ElainePG said:


> That's a hysterical image, *moonfancy*. By all means, put the lights on... give the neighbors something to talk about!:giggles:




Yes put the lights on it will look lovely in summer , there no rule to say we can't have the tree up all year round &#128516;


----------



## Juliemvis

She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;.. 

She's so beautiful I could cry ..


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Beautiful! So glad you got exactly what you wanted.


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Beautiful! So glad you got exactly what you wanted.




She is amazing I can't stop looking at her &#128516; I'm thinking of my next colour now !


----------



## rosamonde

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Wowee! Beautiful! Any chance you might spoil us with some modeling pix or shots of what she looks like loaded up with your gear?

Congratulations.


----------



## Juliemvis

rosamonde said:


> Wowee! Beautiful! Any chance you might spoil us with some modeling pix or shots of what she looks like loaded up with your gear?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.




Yes I will do x


----------



## Yuki85

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..



woooww, she is really beautiful  

Marco does a very good job really.


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606




That was fast! It is beautiful.


----------



## ivyfalls

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry .. [



That is a truly beautiful bag.  I am glad you held out for the one you really wanted, well worth the wait!!! Congrats!!


----------



## renza

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



That is beautiful! Good call on holding out on the dark blue nappa you originally wanted!


----------



## sandysandiego

Stunning bag!  Congrats!  I love the Nappa!



Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Congratulations, it's a stunner in the Nappa!!  I'm really happy for you that you got the bag you wanted - I wouldn't have liked to receive pebbled instead of Nappa but it arrived pretty fast


----------



## Juliemvis

Thank you yes she's beautiful I can't stop looking at her lol , Marco really is amazing I know where I will be spending my money in future , no more " designer " bags made in China . It's all about handmade in Italy now


----------



## Moonfancy

*How right you are, Julie.  Designer bags made in China falling into boxes at the end of assembly lines...  Nothing luxe about that at all.  There's something about holding a pocketbook that PEOPLE made.  With their hands.  In an authentic workshop with old tools.  With skills that have held up through generations.  THAT is luxe.  

Your NAPPA Divina is very pretty.  I think you will be using her for many years to come.  She looks like a go-to bag to me!*







Juliemvis said:


> Thank you yes she's beautiful I can't stop looking at her lol , Marco really is amazing I know where I will be spending my money in future , no more " designer " bags made in China . It's all about handmade in Italy now


----------



## jxwilliams

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Congrats!!  Glad you waited!!  

Meanwhile, mine still seems to be stuck!!!  

26-02-2015	SHIPMENT LEFT ORIGIN	Milano Gateway Poste Italiane


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Julie this bag is absolutely gorgeous. I love the dark blue nappa it is stunning I am so pleased you got the bag you really wanted.

It is just amazing - enjoy!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606


Your nappa midi Minerva is so beautiful!! I'm glad you got the replacement so fast.

Truth be told, I personally favor nappa over pebbled for most of Marco's bag models.


----------



## Juliemvis

jxwilliams said:


> Congrats!!  Glad you waited!!
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, mine still seems to be stuck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 26-02-2015SHIPMENT LEFT ORIGINMilano Gateway Poste Italiane




Oh no maybe you could get Marco to look into it for you ,see where it is


----------



## Izzy48

sandysandiego said:


> Stunning bag!  Congrats!  I love the Nappa!



Very, very pretty! Love the color as well. Congratulations!


----------



## rosamonde

Yes, the nappa is especially effective with the strong lines of the Divina. So pretty,* juliemvis*


----------



## VanBod1525

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Wow! What an elegant handbag. I liked the pebbled leather and thought that was a very ladylike bag too but the smooth nappa just elevates this to something different.


----------



## Moonstarr

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..



She's a beauty! This bag looks great in nappa ... so stylish. Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606




Very pretty! Congrats on a beautiful smooth leather! Glad you got exactly what you wanted.


----------



## anitalilac

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Wow! The leather! Luxurious.........looks better then those $2k++ bags.....congrats!


----------



## allysar

Beautiful bag!!  I am so glad you are happy with your bag.  I am starting to get excited for mine to arrive.


----------



## Juliemvis

anitalilac said:


> Wow! The leather! Luxurious.........looks better then those $2k++ bags.....congrats!




I know the leather is amazing &#128515;  I'm so happy


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> My sale bags(midi Selene in bronze and Minerva in black) should be coming today. Yippee!




Did you get your bags


----------



## Sl0thbear

If anyone has a the Aphrodite could you please post a picture of it being worn across the body? I can only see pics of it on the shoulder and would like to see what it looks like across the body. It can be from the neck down or even on a manikin( if you have one?? lol) if you don't want to show your face. It would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sl0thbear

Juliemvis said:


> She's here ... My mini divina in dark blue nappa &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;..
> 
> She's so beautiful I could cry ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914604
> View attachment 2914605
> View attachment 2914606



Oh my god! I saw this on facebook and was drooling! How much extra was the strap? Can you post a pic of what it looks like when it's worn across the body? Thanks.


----------



## lenie

Juliemvis said:


> Did you get your bags




I did get them. They are as gorgeous as my other MM bags. Haven't had time to get a family shot yet, but I have the Minerva in Taupe, Amaranto, and Black ant the regular Selene in Lead and midi Selene in Bronze. Can't wait to see what else is coming!


----------



## djfmn

Sl0thbear said:


> If anyone has a the Aphrodite could you please post a picture of it being worn across the body? I can only see pics of it on the shoulder and would like to see what it looks like across the body. It can be from the neck down or even on a manikin( if you have one?? lol) if you don't want to show your face. It would be greatly appreciated!



I have the Aphrodite but I had the strap shortened because I thought it was way too long on me. If I show you a cross body shot it might not be how the bag really looks with the longer strap. The reason I shortened the strap is because I felt it was overwhelming on me I am short and have a smaller frame. I am 5'4" and wear a US size 4 to give you some reference. 

Perhaps someone who has the standard length strap might give you a better idea.


----------



## Juliemvis

My red Zhoe is on the way woop &#128525;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Juliemvis said:


> My red Zhoe is on the way woop &#128525;




Mine too! Can't wait!


----------



## tastangan

My sale order is on the way too!


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone had there sale bags yet , would love to see reveals x [emoji2]


----------



## jxwilliams

Mine is missing.  I asked Valentina to look into it and according to the shipper, SDA, I should've received it by now.  SDA is researching the package, trying to locate it.

I know they will make it right but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## HeidiV86

My package is missing too  I ordered a Zhoe and Phoebe in early Feb that shipped about 10 days ago and according to USPS it should have arrived within 5 days, but has not even made it to Italian customs yet, let alone US. Valentina has had great communication about it, but it's still a bummer.


----------



## jxwilliams

I wonder if our bags were shipped out together?  Mine was shipped out about 10days ago as well..


----------



## eiiv

I just received an email today from Valentina that my small grey Minerva just shipped. I was thinking mine wouldn't be ready soon since I ordered mine on 13 Feb.


----------



## HeidiV86

jxwilliams said:


> I wonder if our bags were shipped out together?  Mine was shipped out about 10days ago as well..


Perhaps? This was the last update on my package:


----------



## Juliemvis

I hope you all get your packages soon , very frustrating for you .are you both in the us ?


----------



## djfmn

I have had lots of packages from Massaccesi sent using SDA my experience is the tracking information both from USPS and from SDA is not that great. All of sudden the package arrives and it still shows that "The Shipment left Origin". After I get the package the tracking is updated. On average the packages took about 2 weeks to the States using SDA. Mine was shipped on March 3rd and it still shows the Shipment left Origin message in the tracking.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I have had lots of packages from Massaccesi sent using SDA my experience is the tracking information both from USPS and from SDA is not that great. All of sudden the package arrives and it still shows that "The Shipment left Origin". After I get the package the tracking is updated. On average the packages took about 2 weeks to the States using SDA. Mine was shipped on March 3rd and it still shows the Shipment left Origin message in the tracking.




Yes I found the same thing  I was expecting a out for delivery on the tracking info ,but the parcel just turns up the info isn't very good


----------



## Odebdo

Have you all entered the tracking information into the USPS tracking?  That is where I have always seen the package moving...the italian side never moved much?  

I am curious because my sale bag has not shipped yet, and I would like to avoid duties, but also would like it fast, so am debating changing shipping services...


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Have you all entered the tracking information into the USPS tracking?  That is where I have always seen the package moving...the italian side never moved much?
> 
> I am curious because my sale bag has not shipped yet, and I would like to avoid duties, but also would like it fast, so am debating changing shipping services...



Odebdo I did not find that it took too long using SDA and USPS about 2 weeks. I found DHL to be really expensive. It cost me $150 plus for 2 bags using DHL. I would rather wait a week or 2 and not have the expense of DHL. But that's me I am not crazy about having to pay. I also find the DHL customer service to be extremely rude. At least you have some shipping options which is always nice.

Mine shipped SDA/USPS on Monday I think it will be here in another week or so.


----------



## kikimaru

My bags arrived yesterday and I picked them up today.  They were shipped SDA/USPS and left Italy on the 20th.  

I will post photos eventually, but let me just say the Dark Taupe is GORGEOUS.  I am in love!!!


----------



## lulu212121

kikimaru said:


> My bags arrived yesterday and I picked them up today.  They were shipped SDA/USPS and left Italy on the 20th.
> 
> I will post photos eventually, but let me just say the Dark Taupe is GORGEOUS.  I am in love!!!


I can't wait! I just discovered this brand from this thread. Looking to purchase, but I can't decide what style or color. I've been going thru the thread looking for pics so I can see how some of the styles "fit"!


----------



## HulkRogan

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of Mini Divina BEFORE I send her back to MM. ( new one is on the way ) she is bespoke so shorter handles ,messenger strap and silver hardwear . I am 5ft 5 and uk size 14ish .this is such a beautiful bag perfect size .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910202
> http://whywhathowto.com/how_to_buy_shoes_online.html
> View attachment 2910203
> View attachment 2910204
> View attachment 2910205
> View attachment 2910206
> View attachment 2910208
> View attachment 2910209
> View attachment 2910210
> View attachment 2910211



Wow that is gorgeous, I definitely want one myself. I regret going on a binge and buying so many shoes earlier this month haha...


----------



## rosamonde

kikimaru said:


> My bags arrived yesterday and I picked them up today.  They were shipped SDA/USPS and left Italy on the 20th.
> 
> I will post photos eventually, but let me just say the Dark Taupe is GORGEOUS.  I am in love!!!



Oh, kikimaru!! Don't tease me!    Can't wait to see your photos, especially of the dark taupe!


----------



## Juliemvis

HulkRogan said:


> Wow that is gorgeous, I definitely want one myself. I regret going on a binge and buying so many shoes earlier this month haha...




Yes beautiful bags I love them .this is my new one in nappa leather


----------



## Juliemvis

kikimaru said:


> My bags arrived yesterday and I picked them up today.  They were shipped SDA/USPS and left Italy on the 20th.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post photos eventually, but let me just say the Dark Taupe is GORGEOUS.  I am in love!!!




Wow can't wait to see , have you put them on MM facebook


----------



## djfmn

My tracking updated today and my bag and straps are now in New York. Should be here in a week or so time.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> My tracking updated today and my bag and straps are now in New York. Should be here in a week or so time.




Oooh not long now [emoji1]


----------



## pbnjam

I can't wait to see more pictures of everyone's new bags!


----------



## kikimaru

Sorry to delay the photos, but I've been hit by a cold and not feeling up to it quite yet. 

Quick question -  when I first took the Minervas out of the shipping box, the points of the flaps on both were curled up.  The edges of the pockets underneath seem to be responsible. Since I've taken them out and had them upright, this issue has largely abated, but not entirely disappeared.  

Edited to add:  24 hrs later, everything is fine!  The bags look perfect .


----------



## tastangan

Mine should be here on Monday. It shipped on 3/3 and USPS attempted delivery yesterday, but since it was my work address nobody was available to accept it.


----------



## Juliemvis

Mines in the uk now  should be here tomorrow ..woop . Lots of reveals from everyone soon [emoji7]


----------



## Odebdo

Looks like we will have lots of eye candy in the next few days!!!

Can't wait to share in all the lovely bags being delivered!! Will help me as I wait for the email mine will be shipping!


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone know how much a leather strap is? I want to get my daughter a Phoebe. She would prefer a leather strap to wear crossbody. I thought I'd ask here before I emailed.


----------



## msd_bags

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone know how much a leather strap is? I want to get my daughter a Phoebe. She would prefer a leather strap to wear crossbody. I thought I'd ask here before I emailed.




I ordered an extra long strap for my Athena, I think it was for 20euros.


----------



## lulu212121

msd_bags said:


> I ordered an extra long strap for my Athena, I think it was for 20euros.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750






	

		
			
		

		
	
my family


----------



## pbnjam

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750




Gorgeous red! Just looks so lovely!


----------



## Tuuli35

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750




This is gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family



Congratulations - what a lovely pair you have :lolots:

Isn't the nappa leather just perfect...


----------



## Juliemvis

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations - what a lovely pair you have :lolots:
> 
> Isn't the nappa leather just perfect...




Yes I love nappa the red is gorgeous and deeper than the pictures show , I really want to enjoy them before MM. New collection. Is released [emoji12]


----------



## VanBod1525

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family



Super looking bags - you lucky lady!!


----------



## renza

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family


Beautiful! 

Does the red nappa seem like it would wear well? Or does it seem like it would scratch easily?


----------



## Juliemvis

renza said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Does the red nappa seem like it would wear well? Or does it seem like it would scratch easily?




It looks like it will wear well


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750




Beautiful! Is that the cherry red?


----------



## Juliemvis

tastangan said:


> Beautiful! Is that the cherry red?




Yes it is , she's so lovely


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family



Beautiful Massaccesi family!!!  Love navy and red!!  Very classy!  Congrats!


----------



## lulu212121

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family


 
Love the red! Do you think the strap is long enough to fit a 5'10" lady?


----------



## Sl0thbear

djfmn said:


> I have the Aphrodite but I had the strap shortened because I thought it was way too long on me. If I show you a cross body shot it might not be how the bag really looks with the longer strap. The reason I shortened the strap is because I felt it was overwhelming on me I am short and have a smaller frame. I am 5'4" and wear a US size 4 to give you some reference.
> 
> Perhaps someone who has the standard length strap might give you a better idea.



If you could post a pic that would be greatly appreciated. I mostly just want to see how it sits on the body. I loooove your colour choice. I'm thinking of going with a similar colour choice perhaps a slightly darker grey though. I also may ask them to ditch the chain part... not a huge chain handle purse fan.

Also if anyone has the athena with a crossbody strap... pictures please.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 2921752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my family


You have lovely lovely pieces!! I also love Marco's nappa.


----------



## carterazo

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750



Gorgeous!


----------



## Juliemvis

lulu212121 said:


> Love the red! Do you think the strap is long enough to fit a 5'10" lady?




No you will need to ask for a longer strap ,x


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone else received their bags yet [emoji2]


----------



## s_milla

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750



beautiful!!!! gongrats to your new bag!

i was between a red and artik Zhoe myself, and ended up with artik, but a red Zhoe will stay on my wishlist, absolutely!!!!


----------



## eiiv

Juliemvis said:


> Yay she's here my red Zhoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921749
> View attachment 2921750




This pic nearly, almost, totally, completely, truly, convinced me to get a red Zhoe as well. But I don't need more bags. 

(I already have 2 red color bags....)


----------



## thedseer

Yay, mine shipped!


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone know how much a leather strap is? I want to get my daughter a Phoebe. She would prefer a leather strap to wear crossbody. I thought I'd ask here before I emailed.



I ordered a strap for my phoebe there were two kinds of straps to choose from if I remember correctly. One is a fixed length strap and the other is a strap that is adjustable with a buckle. I bought the adjustable one and it was around $25 if I remember correctly.

The strap should be here later this week along with my midi Minerva in taupe that I purchased during the sale. I also ordered the strap for my Phoebe at the same time. I wanted the option of being able to use the chain strap or the leather strap.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I ordered a strap for my phoebe there were two kinds of straps to choose from if I remember correctly. One is a fixed length strap and the other is a strap that is adjustable with a buckle. I bought the adjustable one and it was around $25 if I remember correctly.
> 
> The strap should be here later this week along with my midi Minerva in taupe that I purchased during the sale. I also ordered the strap for my Phoebe at the same time. I wanted the option of being able to use the chain strap or the leather strap.


Thank you so much for the explanation. That's exactly what I needed to know. I would like to have the chain strap as well as an adjustable leather one, too. I got a little confused when reading about the options on the website.


----------



## djfmn

Got home today from after being out of the house for the afternoon and in the mail is a slip for a package. This means they tried to deliver my bag and I was not at home. I get to go to the post office as soon as they open to pick up my bag.

Oh well at least I know it is here and safe at the post office.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Got home today from after being out of the house for the afternoon and in the mail is a slip for a package. This means they tried to deliver my bag and I was not at home. I get to go to the post office as soon as they open to pick up my bag.
> 
> Oh well at least I know it is here and safe at the post office.


Ohh, this is exciting!! Do share pics when you get your bag (or is it bags?) Sorry can't remember your order but it is always so exciting to see reveals of the very wonderful Massaccesi bags.


----------



## skyqueen

eiiv said:


> This pic nearly, almost, totally, completely, truly, convinced me to get a red Zhoe as well. But I don't need more bags.
> 
> 
> 
> (I already have 2 red color bags....)




That is a gorgeous color red!


----------



## leechiyong

I hadn't posted yet as every time I post about something I've ordered, there's complications.

I just received my first Massaccesi bag this afternoon, a chocolate Zhoe.  It's so gorgeous and absolutely perfect.  I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## msd_bags

leechiyong said:


> I hadn't posted yet as every time I post about something I've ordered, there's complications.
> 
> I just received my first Massaccesi bag this afternoon, a chocolate Zhoe.  It's so gorgeous and absolutely perfect.  I'll post pics tomorrow.


Would love to see Chocolate!! I'm sure it's gorgeous!


----------



## Juliemvis

leechiyong said:


> I hadn't posted yet as every time I post about something I've ordered, there's complications.
> 
> I just received my first Massaccesi bag this afternoon, a chocolate Zhoe.  It's so gorgeous and absolutely perfect.  I'll post pics tomorrow.




You will be so happy ,the zhoe is lovely


----------



## eiiv

Hi ladies! My pearl grey minerva midi arrived today. 

I was looking at the bag and wondered if anybody could help to confirm it. They look kinda like 'holes' ?? Or maybe its just normal as the bag is handmade?

It's under the bottom of the front pockets, alongside the grey stitching.

The bottom of the right front pocket also kind of have 'holes' but I'm not able to upload a pic of it.


----------



## leechiyong

msd_bags said:


> Would love to see Chocolate!! I'm sure it's gorgeous!



Here she is!


----------



## leechiyong

leechiyong said:


> Here she is!



Open:


----------



## leechiyong

And I've already moved in:


----------



## Juliemvis

leechiyong said:


> Here she is!




Lovely don't you love the zhoe she is perfect


----------



## leechiyong

Juliemvis said:


> Lovely don't you love the zhoe she is perfect



I do.  I love the external details, they stop it from being too simple, but subtle and perfect for a professional environment.  The pockets are perfect.  The leather and lining are gorgeous.  It's an absolutely amazing bag.


----------



## Juliemvis

leechiyong said:


> I do.  I love the external details, they stop it from being too simple, but subtle and perfect for a professional environment.  The pockets are perfect.  The leather and lining are gorgeous.  It's an absolutely amazing bag.




I think I'm going to ask for a longer strap ,I prefer to wear cross body with the bag sitting on my hip ,but apart from that yes the bag is perfect I love the pockets inside too , they really think of everything x


----------



## leechiyong

Juliemvis said:


> I think I'm going to ask for a longer strap ,I prefer to wear cross body with the bag sitting on my hip ,but apart from that yes the bag is perfect I love the pockets inside too , they really think of everything x



I'm a shorty, so it works out for me.


----------



## VanBod1525

leechiyong said:


> Here she is!



Beautiful! It's a lovely style and I really like the colour too.


----------



## leechiyong

VanBod1525 said:


> Beautiful! It's a lovely style and I really like the colour too.



Thank you!  I was looking for a mid to light brown and this is perfect.


----------



## pandorabox

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone know how much a leather strap is? I want to get my daughter a Phoebe. She would prefer a leather strap to wear crossbody. I thought I'd ask here before I emailed.


I am looking at a clutch and was also thinking a separate leather strap to wear her crossbody would be nice. I am considering an order of a clutch for a wedding I have coming up. Does anyone have the clutches?


----------



## pandorabox

leechiyong said:


> Here she is!


So pretty. Love your little bag charm. It's too cute.


----------



## leechiyong

pandorabox said:


> So pretty. Love your little bag charm. It's too cute.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

leechiyong said:


> Open:


So lovely!! It's a nice color. Zhoe might be my 3rd Massaccesi, but not in the near future since I'm supposed to be on a ban...


----------



## djfmn

My midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware is here. It shipped on March 4th and I picked it up from the Post office yesterday. They tried to deliver it the day before but I was not at home. 

I love the leather and I love the size. It is not too big. I am not a big bag person so the midi is the better size for me. I think it is still a good size bag but I am happy with the size. I will post pictures this weekend.

I also got the straps for the Phoebe in teal and lead. I love how the leather strap looks with the Phoebe changes the look completely.


----------



## rosamonde

djfmn said:


> My midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware is here. It shipped on March 4th and I picked it up from the Post office yesterday. They tried to deliver it the day before but I was not at home.
> 
> I love the leather and I love the size. It is not too big. I am not a big bag person so the midi is the better size for me. I think it is still a good size bag but I am happy with the size. I will post pictures this weekend.
> 
> I also got the straps for the Phoebe in teal and lead. I love how the leather strap looks with the Phoebe changes the look completely.



OMG...can't wait for your pix!


----------



## carterazo

leechiyong said:


> Here she is!



Very nice color!


----------



## jxwilliams

All right..so yesterday I received a notice from USPS my bag was in New York and today I came home to see the brown slip saying I missed the delivery.  I received a text notification that it was available for pickup so I rushed down and got it.  Gotta say, not thrilled with the packaging
	

		
			
		

		
	





It was soaked!  Freaking soaked!  I didn't expect much so I carefully opened it.  Not sure if it was ever a box or what type of packaging it originally was...




But thankfully the bag seems okay with no moldy smells..


----------



## jxwilliams

Interior shot!  I like it a lot--but they didn't alter the short strap like I had requested and it hangs a bit longer than I prefer but the bag is so pretty!


----------



## tastangan

jxwilliams said:


> All right..so yesterday I received a notice from USPS my bag was in New York and today I came home to see the brown slip saying I missed the delivery.  I received a text notification that it was available for pickup so I rushed down and got it.  Gotta say, not thrilled with the packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927427
> View attachment 2927428
> 
> 
> It was soaked!  Freaking soaked!  I didn't expect much so I carefully opened it.  Not sure if it was ever a box or what type of packaging it originally was...
> 
> View attachment 2927429
> 
> 
> But thankfully the bag seems okay with no moldy smells..




That box looked like it has been through hell and back! Glad that the bag is okay though.

Would they actually modify the strap though since it's a sale bag? I find it a little long too. I got my order on Monday but haven't had the chance to upload a picture yet.


----------



## jxwilliams

I don't know if there was a mix up in translation, but Marco had told me the smaller strap was adjustable but he would put a couple more holes in the strap for me.  I can't see how that short strap adjusts so I think he got confused and put additional holes on the cross body strap..  I will ask them if they can just ship me a shorter (short) strap.  Gosh I hope that makes sense..


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> My midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware is here. It shipped on March 4th and I picked it up from the Post office yesterday. They tried to deliver it the day before but I was not at home.
> 
> I love the leather and I love the size. It is not too big. I am not a big bag person so the midi is the better size for me. I think it is still a good size bag but I am happy with the size. I will post pictures this weekend.
> 
> I also got the straps for the Phoebe in teal and lead. I love how the leather strap looks with the Phoebe changes the look completely.


Can't wait to see your lovely Massaccesis! Hope you do include modshots as well. thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 2927430
> 
> 
> Interior shot!  I like it a lot--but they didn't alter the short strap like I had requested and it hangs a bit longer than I prefer but the bag is so pretty!


I'm glad to know you're bag didn't get soak!  Very beautiful one!! I hope you can work things out with Marco.


----------



## msd_bags

tastangan said:


> That box looked like it has been through hell and back! Glad that the bag is okay though.
> 
> Would they actually modify the strap though since it's a sale bag? I find it a little long too. I got my order on Monday but haven't had the chance to upload a picture yet.


What did you order?  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## HeidiV86

jxwilliams said:


> I don't know if there was a mix up in translation, but Marco had told me the smaller strap was adjustable but he would put a couple more holes in the strap for me.  I can't see how that short strap adjusts so I think he got confused and put additional holes on the cross body strap..  I will ask them if they can just ship me a shorter (short) strap.  Gosh I hope that makes sense..


Mine must have been shipped with yours since mine went missing at the same time and I got a notification that my package finally made it to New York yesterday as well.

I'm curious to see what my box looks like...


----------



## Juliemvis

jxwilliams said:


> All right..so yesterday I received a notice from USPS my bag was in New York and today I came home to see the brown slip saying I missed the delivery.  I received a text notification that it was available for pickup so I rushed down and got it.  Gotta say, not thrilled with the packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927427
> View attachment 2927428
> 
> 
> It was soaked!  Freaking soaked!  I didn't expect much so I carefully opened it.  Not sure if it was ever a box or what type of packaging it originally was...
> 
> View attachment 2927429
> 
> 
> But thankfully the bag seems okay with no moldy smells..




My box was very similar when is was delivered . Your bag looks lovely though [emoji2] enjoy x


----------



## Juliemvis

Following on from my not buying premier designer anymore  I bought a new wallet and card holder from Aspinal  of London the wallet was £60 on eBay new in the box ( rrp £150 still on the store website) .  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Matches my mini divina. Perfectly [emoji2]


----------



## Elise.J

Juliemvis said:


> Following on from my not buying premier designer anymore  I bought a new wallet and card holder from Aspinal  of London the wallet was £60 on eBay new in the box ( rrp £150 still on the store website) .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927894
> View attachment 2927895
> View attachment 2927896
> 
> Matches my mini divina. Perfectly [emoji2]




I love Aspinal of London, they are going to look lovely with your Divina


----------



## tastangan

msd_bags said:


> What did you order?  Can't wait to see pics!!




I got the midi Minerva in bronze and the black red Aphrodite!


----------



## msd_bags

tastangan said:


> I got the midi Minerva in bronze and the black red Aphrodite!


No one has made a reveal of that Aphrodite.  Sounds lovely!!


----------



## jxwilliams

tastangan said:


> I got the midi Minerva in bronze and the black red Aphrodite!




Would love to see pics!!!


----------



## tastangan

Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite 

I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?


----------



## Juliemvis

tastangan said:


> Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite
> 
> I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?



Lovely bags x yes I think all mainstream bags have the same lining.it's only bespoke you can change the colour .


----------



## Tuuli35

tastangan said:


> Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite
> 
> I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?




Your Aphrodite is so pretty! This color combination is exactly what is on my wish list


----------



## pbnjam

tastangan said:


> Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite
> 
> I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?


Gorgeous bags! Twins on the midi minerva. I love the red straps on black leather on your Aphrodite. What do you think about the longer strap on the Aphrodite? Would you wear this bag as a crossbody? TIA.


----------



## thedseer

tastangan said:


> Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite
> 
> I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?



Beautiful! Especially love that Aphrodite.


----------



## msd_bags

tastangan said:


> Here's my Midi Minerva in African Bronze and my Black-Red Aphrodite
> 
> I moved into my Aphrodite right away (and I don't normally do that. I wish that MM picked a brighter colored lining though. Do all non-custom bags come with the dark gray lining?



Ohhh, so lovely bags!! Congrats! I'm deciding between nappa and pebble for my next order, but from what I am seeing, Marco's black pebbled is very nice so I might not have to go bespoke (wallet happy, lol!!). For the linings if you want to have a more colorful one maybe Marco will accommodate for a small fee if the bag itself is standard??


----------



## jxwilliams

Gorgeous congrats!!

I just spoke with Valentina and they will be sending me a new, shorter short strap for my Minerva soon.  So excited!  I can't wait to see the new styles for SS!  Valentina said they are working late nights getting the new collection ready!


----------



## tastangan

Juliemvis said:


> Lovely bags x yes I think all mainstream bags have the same lining.it's only bespoke you can change the colour .







thedseer said:


> Beautiful! Especially love that Aphrodite.




Thanks!



msd_bags said:


> Ohhh, so lovely bags!! Congrats! I'm deciding between nappa and pebble for my next order, but from what I am seeing, Marco's black pebbled is very nice so I might not have to go bespoke (wallet happy, lol!!). For the linings if you want to have a more colorful one maybe Marco will accommodate for a small fee if the bag itself is standard??




Good idea on the lining. I will have to ask them next time. The pebbled leather is very nice. I think it will do well if it gets a little wet in the rain.



Tuuli35 said:


> Your Aphrodite is so pretty! This color combination is exactly what is on my wish list




I have black bags but I find that I don't reach for them very often, but I think the pop of red on this bag is enough to motivate me to carry it more often.



pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous bags! Twins on the midi minerva. I love the red straps on black leather on your Aphrodite. What do you think about the longer strap on the Aphrodite? Would you wear this bag as a crossbody? TIA.




The long strap is nice. It comes with a lot of extra holes on both ends so you can adjust the length of it easily. I would and I have worn it cross body. I have two young children so having a cross body option is good for me when I know I will be with them for the whole day.


----------



## tastangan

jxwilliams said:


> Gorgeous congrats!!
> 
> I just spoke with Valentina and they will be sending me a new, shorter short strap for my Minerva soon.  So excited!  I can't wait to see the new styles for SS!  Valentina said they are working late nights getting the new collection ready!




That's great. Let me know how you like the shorter strap. I have to use my bag and decide if I want a shorter strap too.


----------



## jxwilliams

tastangan said:


> That's great. Let me know how you like the shorter strap. I have to use my bag and decide if I want a shorter strap too.




I asked my husband and he said "It's fine" (he's not much help) but after carrying today on a couple little outings, it's starting to slouch and the drop is more pronounced than before.  The shorter strap is a must for me now!  Hopefully it gets here soon!


----------



## tastangan

jxwilliams said:


> I asked my husband and he said "It's fine" (he's not much help) but after carrying today on a couple little outings, it's starting to slouch and the drop is more pronounced than before.  The shorter strap is a must for me now!  Hopefully it gets here soon!




Your husband sounds like mine! Or he'll say 'it's ugly' so that I won't buy.  How much shorter will the new strap be?

Oh, do you find that the clasp of the strap catches a little on leather whenever you change the strap? I'm afraid that it might wear out or scratch the leather in the long run.


----------



## jxwilliams

tastangan said:


> Your husband sounds like mine! Or he'll say 'it's ugly' so that I won't buy.  How much shorter will the new strap be?
> 
> Oh, do you find that the clasp of the strap catches a little on leather whenever you change the strap? I'm afraid that it might wear out or scratch the leather in the long run.




Yes!  He is not helpful at all!  "Looks fine, babe. It looks fine."  

Yes I know what you mean about removing the straps--I have already made a tiny gouge in the leather removing the strap!  Not going to lie, I panicked a little bit..  The new strap will be quite a bit shorter--I measured it out and I asked for the leather portion to be 14".  I don't like it hanging so low at all--to me, it feels like I'm carrying a piece of luggage right now [emoji16]. But the color and leather!!  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Love the new Stella


----------



## anitalilac

How often does Maccasseci have new designs? 
I love bespokes, sure miss BE bespokes but at the moment nothing is appealing to me. The only thing that caught my eyes is the Zhoe, I am thinking in Bluette with pink lining..
The leather and workmanship looks beautiful... Maybe I just wait until he designs something that I love..
In the meantime, I just enjoy and drool over everybody's purchase....


----------



## pandorabox

Juliemvis said:


> Love the new Stella




Cannot wait to see what the measurements are.


----------



## the_baglover

Juliemvis said:


> Love the new Stella



Oh that is pretty. I hope it comes in many colours.


----------



## ms p

jxwilliams said:


> All right..so yesterday I received a notice from USPS my bag was in New York and today I came home to see the brown slip saying I missed the delivery.  I received a text notification that it was available for pickup so I rushed down and got it.  Gotta say, not thrilled with the packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927427
> View attachment 2927428
> 
> 
> It was soaked!  Freaking soaked!  I didn't expect much so I carefully opened it.  Not sure if it was ever a box or what type of packaging it originally was...
> 
> View attachment 2927429
> 
> 
> But thankfully the bag seems okay with no moldy smells..


Congrats J, the bag is gorgeous!!!!  I really like the leather and compartment design for this bag. Totally drool-worthy


----------



## Juliemvis

anitalilac said:


> How often does Maccasseci have new designs?
> 
> I love bespokes, sure miss BE bespokes but at the moment nothing is appealing to me. The only thing that caught my eyes is the Zhoe, I am thinking in Bluette with pink lining..
> 
> The leather and workmanship looks beautiful... Maybe I just wait until he designs something that I love..
> 
> In the meantime, I just enjoy and drool over everybody's purchase....




The new spring /summer collection is out soon ,new designs and colours coming I'm really excited to see [emoji2]


----------



## anitalilac

Thanks Julie! I shall patiently wait until the right design makes my heart goes pitter patter...all I now is I want the smooth Nappa leather is bluette with pink lining!


----------



## Juliemvis

Any other sale bags arrived [emoji2]


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Any other sale bags arrived [emoji2]



Mine should be here any day now.


----------



## Tuuli35

post deleted - wrong thread


----------



## sandysandiego

I adore this bag!  I am not so patiently waiting for the larger Zhoe in this color!  



s_milla said:


> thank you!
> 
> she is on a blue side, but still gorg! i love she!!


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> Any other sale bags arrived [emoji2]



My sale bag just went into US customs....so at least she is on US soil now....fingers crossed it comes soon and is not visiting with customs long!


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> My sale bag just went into US customs....so at least she is on US soil now....fingers crossed it comes soon and is not visiting with customs long!




Exciting [emoji3] can't wait to see


----------



## thedseer

Mine is out of customs, yay!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Mine is out of customs, yay!



Mine is out too! Keeping my fingers crossed the USPS is quick!


----------



## jxwilliams

Update on my Minerva: I've been carrying it since I got it and for some reason, the strap wants to fall off my shoulder so I have to hold onto the strap.  There must be something wrong with me because I don't think this issue has ever come up with this bag.  Fortunately, Valentina emailed today and said my new short strap will be shipped out tomorrow.  Hoping it will make the difference!  Otherwise, I am loving the africa bronze leather--it seems to wear like iron!  Also, for those considering a Minerva, I am in law enforcement and I have put my large gun  (.45 caliber) with its bulky holster in the bag and I can't even tell it's there--it seems very light in this bag!!  (Normally, I get headaches when I put them in my other bags because of the shoulder/neck strain.)

Can't wait to see the new deliveries!!


----------



## msd_bags

jxwilliams said:


> Update on my Minerva: I've been carrying it since I got it and for some reason, the strap wants to fall off my shoulder so I have to hold onto the strap.  There must be something wrong with me because I don't think this issue has ever come up with this bag.  Fortunately, Valentina emailed today and said my new short strap will be shipped out tomorrow.  Hoping it will make the difference!  Otherwise, I am loving the africa bronze leather--it seems to wear like iron!  Also, for those considering a Minerva, I am in law enforcement and I have put my large gun  (.45 caliber) with its bulky holster in the bag and I can't even tell it's there--it seems very light in this bag!!  (Normally, I get headaches when I put them in my other bags because of the shoulder/neck strain.)
> 
> Can't wait to see the new deliveries!!


Nice to know that Minerva is lightweight! I think you have a mini one?  It will be my next order!  On shoulder strap falling, it is a common problem for me, and I am thinking it is because of my scoliosis.  My bra strap always slips down, most often on the left side, lol!


----------



## tastangan

jxwilliams said:


> Update on my Minerva: I've been carrying it since I got it and for some reason, the strap wants to fall off my shoulder so I have to hold onto the strap.  There must be something wrong with me because I don't think this issue has ever come up with this bag.  Fortunately, Valentina emailed today and said my new short strap will be shipped out tomorrow.  Hoping it will make the difference!  Otherwise, I am loving the africa bronze leather--it seems to wear like iron!  Also, for those considering a Minerva, I am in law enforcement and I have put my large gun  (.45 caliber) with its bulky holster in the bag and I can't even tell it's there--it seems very light in this bag!!  (Normally, I get headaches when I put them in my other bags because of the shoulder/neck strain.)
> 
> Can't wait to see the new deliveries!!




I can't wait to hear how the new strap works for you! And glad to hear that the bag remains lightweight for you even with a large gun in it. [emoji41]


----------



## jxwilliams

msd_bags said:


> Nice to know that Minerva is lightweight! I think you have a mini one?  It will be my next order!  On shoulder strap falling, it is a common problem for me, and I am thinking it is because of my scoliosis.  My bra strap always slips down, most often on the left side, lol!




No actually I have the larger Minerva.  I may buy a midi Minerva in the same leather!  I have been thinking that the large is a bit big, even for me as I have tons of empty space inside.  It's probably one of the most functional bags I've ever owned.


----------



## haleyhaleyhal

New to this brand but definitely intrigued-- the bags seem beautifully made!  When making changes, such as the hardware color and the addition of a longer strap (on the Divina Midi, for example), are you contacting them directly or is there an option for this somewhere that I'm missing?


----------



## Juliemvis

haleyhaleyhal said:


> New to this brand but definitely intrigued-- the bags seem beautifully made!  When making changes, such as the hardware color and the addition of a longer strap (on the Divina Midi, for example), are you contacting them directly or is there an option for this somewhere that I'm missing?




Hello I emailed my bespoke order to valentina@marcomassaccesi,it. She is very helpful


----------



## thedseer

My order is local now, yay! We'll see if they attempt delivery today or tomorrow.


----------



## thedseer

Should be delivered today! Anyone ever had to pay duties when shipped through USPS? Don't want my husband to be surprised since he might be around today to sign for it.


----------



## jxwilliams

thedseer said:


> Should be delivered today! Anyone ever had to pay duties when shipped through USPS? Don't want my husband to be surprised since he might be around today to sign for it.




No.  I picked my bag up from the post office and didn't have to pay any duties!


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Should be delivered today! Anyone ever had to pay duties when shipped through USPS? Don't want my husband to be surprised since he might be around today to sign for it.




Has it arrived [emoji2]


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Has it arrived [emoji2]



Notice left this morning-not sure if my husband was out of the house or what, but I'll have to go pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Odebdo

My bag is here!!! It is beautiful!!! So glad I went with the black pebbled leather and standard light gold hardware for this midi Selene! This is the perfect size for me, and the interior pockets are perfect, I don't think I will miss an outside pocket! 

These pictures do not do the bag justice, but I wanted to grab quick shots as I have a baby with RSV so not sure when I will get a chance as he was napping when I got home!

Another great purchase to join my Massaccesi family!


----------



## Odebdo

Don't know why two of the cinched look posted last time but I can't edit it right on my phone...so here is the tote look!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> My bag is here!!! It is beautiful!!! So glad I went with the black pebbled leather and standard light gold hardware for this midi Selene! This is the perfect size for me, and the interior pockets are perfect, I don't think I will miss an outside pocket!
> 
> These pictures do not do the bag justice, but I wanted to grab quick shots as I have a baby with RSV so not sure when I will get a chance as he was napping when I got home!
> 
> Another great purchase to join my Massaccesi family!




So lovely!! Congrats!!


----------



## lulu212121

Love it! Can't go wrong with black. I hope your baby gets to feeling better. My niece had RSV. It broke my heart, but she did recover well.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 2934927
> View attachment 2934928
> View attachment 2934929
> View attachment 2934930
> 
> 
> 
> My bag is here!!! It is beautiful!!! So glad I went with the black pebbled leather and standard light gold hardware for this midi Selene! This is the perfect size for me, and the interior pockets are perfect, I don't think I will miss an outside pocket!
> 
> These pictures do not do the bag justice, but I wanted to grab quick shots as I have a baby with RSV so not sure when I will get a chance as he was napping when I got home!
> 
> Another great purchase to join my Massaccesi family!



Beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo your bag is gorgeous. Love the leather and of course I love the style. Midi Selene is one of my favorite Massaccesi bags. It is so functional and light weight and the perfect size.


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 2934936
> 
> 
> Don't know why two of the cinched look posted last time but I can't edit it right on my phone...so here is the tote look!




Wow beautiful .. [emoji3]


----------



## ivyfalls

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 2934936
> 
> 
> Don't know why two of the cinched look posted last time but I can't edit it right on my phone...so here is the tote look!



I have the exact same bag, Bag Twins!! It is the perfect everyday grab and go bag. So easy to get into and a pleasure to carry.  I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine. Congrats!!


----------



## thedseer

Got my bags and they're beautiful! Moved in right away. I'm at work now but will try to post pictures later.


----------



## TejasMama

thedseer said:


> Got my bags and they're beautiful! Moved in right away. I'm at work now but will try to post pictures later.




Can't way to see what you picked up!


----------



## Moonfancy

*She's classic, Deb.  Will NEVER go out of style.  I don't think you will ever have a single regret over buying her.* 




Odebdo said:


> View attachment 2934936
> 
> 
> Don't know why two of the cinched look posted last time but I can't edit it right on my phone...so here is the tote look!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are you going to post pictures soon?  I am so excited to see what you got!  Waiting to watch the MM show!*





thedseer said:


> Got my bags and they're beautiful! Moved in right away. I'm at work now but will try to post pictures later.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

My red zhoe in action!


----------



## pbnjam

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My red zhoe in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935653


That red is so vibrant and beautiful! It looks really good on you. 
Okay Zhoe is going to be on my next order.  Now I'm waiting for the new colors to be available. I'm thinking about the yellow one on the facebook page.


----------



## Juliemvis

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My red zhoe in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935653




Bag twin [emoji2] how do you find the strap length I wish I'd asked for a longer one , but I love the bag


----------



## sandysandiego

That is one perfect bag!  Enjoy! 



Odebdo said:


> View attachment 2934936
> 
> 
> Don't know why two of the cinched look posted last time but I can't edit it right on my phone...so here is the tote look!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Got my bags and they're beautiful! Moved in right away. I'm at work now but will try to post pictures later.




Can't wait to see your bags! Glad you moved right into one!


----------



## Odebdo

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My red zhoe in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935653




Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Got my bags and they're beautiful! Moved in right away. I'm at work now but will try to post pictures later.




Can't wait to see [emoji2]


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo, that's a gorgeous midi Selene. I think the combination of leather and hardware is timeless. 

Love that bright red Zhoe too!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Juliemvis said:


> Bag twin [emoji2] how do you find the strap length I wish I'd asked for a longer one , but I love the bag




I think it's a great length for me. I'm 5'7 with a shortish torso and it works perfectly.


----------



## Juliemvis

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I think it's a great length for me. I'm 5'7 with a shortish torso and it works perfectly.




I'm 5.5 but I like bags that sit just below my hip il have a extra hole put in the strap and see if that works ,great bag though and lighter than it looks which is good [emoji2]


----------



## HeidiV86

I received my bags! The box was totally scrunched up and soaking wet but luckily there were a few layers of packing material inside to absorb the moisture. I purchased a taupe Zhoe and black Phoebe, both with silver hardware, as shown below.




















They're both great bags but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with the strap length. I figured at 5'7" the standard length would be sufficient, but even with the Zhoe's straps on the longest setting it's still much too short to wear crossbody without looking/feeling weird. I sent an email to Valentina to inquire about purchasing a longer strap.


----------



## msd_bags

HeidiV86 said:


> I received my bags! The box was totally scrunched up and soaking wet but luckily there were a few layers of packing material inside to absorb the moisture. I purchased a taupe Zhoe and black Phoebe, both with silver hardware, as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both great bags but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with the strap length. I figured at 5'7" the standard length would be sufficient, but even with the Zhoe's straps on the longest setting it's still much too short to wear crossbody without looking/feeling weird. I sent an email to Valentina to inquire about purchasing a longer strap.


Zhoe in Taupe is so pretty!!  Sorry to hear though that there is an issue with the strap length.


----------



## Juliemvis

HeidiV86 said:


> I received my bags! The box was totally scrunched up and soaking wet but luckily there were a few layers of packing material inside to absorb the moisture. I purchased a taupe Zhoe and black Phoebe, both with silver hardware, as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both great bags but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with the strap length. I figured at 5'7" the standard length would be sufficient, but even with the Zhoe's straps on the longest setting it's still much too short to wear crossbody without looking/feeling weird. I sent an email to Valentina to inquire about purchasing a longer strap.




Wow lovely bags , yes I have the same problem with the Zhoe strap length  . I love the phoebe though any mod pics .? . Is it very roomy inside [emoji1]


----------



## renza

HeidiV86 said:


> I received my bags! The box was totally scrunched up and soaking wet but luckily there were a few layers of packing material inside to absorb the moisture. I purchased a taupe Zhoe and black Phoebe, both with silver hardware, as shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're both great bags but I have to say I'm pretty disappointed with the strap length. I figured at 5'7" the standard length would be sufficient, but even with the Zhoe's straps on the longest setting it's still much too short to wear crossbody without looking/feeling weird. I sent an email to Valentina to inquire about purchasing a longer strap.




That's disappointing about the strap length but those are so pretty! Any chance for daytime modeling pics to get a better sense of color and size?


----------



## thedseer

Sorry for the delay-here's my dark teal midi Selene (not the best picture). I was worried that it would be too big or heavy but it's a great size and not heavy at all. I'm very much enjoying it and it's beautifully made...will post a full review after I've used it a bit longer. 

I also got a Phoebe in lead since I don't really have any small bags. Love the color. Will hopefully use it next weekend and will post a picture when I do.


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Sorry for the delay-here's my dark teal midi Selene (not the best picture). I was worried that it would be too big or heavy but it's a great size and not heavy at all. I'm very much enjoying it and it's beautifully made...will post a full review after I've used it a bit longer.
> 
> I also got a Phoebe in lead since I don't really have any small bags. Love the color. Will hopefully use it next weekend and will post a picture when I do.


Really beautiful!! Is that silver hardware? Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Really beautiful!! Is that silver hardware? Congrats on this beauty!



Thank you! Yes, it's silver hardware.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Sorry for the delay-here's my dark teal midi Selene (not the best picture). I was worried that it would be too big or heavy but it's a great size and not heavy at all. I'm very much enjoying it and it's beautifully made...will post a full review after I've used it a bit longer.
> 
> I also got a Phoebe in lead since I don't really have any small bags. Love the color. Will hopefully use it next weekend and will post a picture when I do.




Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Moonfancy

*That dark teal is certainly proving itself to be a year-round color!  It's so classy.  I'm glad her size was perfect for you!* 





thedseer said:


> Sorry for the delay-here's my dark teal midi Selene (not the best picture). I was worried that it would be too big or heavy but it's a great size and not heavy at all. I'm very much enjoying it and it's beautifully made...will post a full review after I've used it a bit longer.
> 
> I also got a Phoebe in lead since I don't really have any small bags. Love the color. Will hopefully use it next weekend and will post a picture when I do.


----------



## VanBod1525

Beautiful bags, ladies. I love that little black Phoebe and the teal Selene - just yum.


----------



## Tuuli35

How long does it take for bag to arrive? Not a bespoke but regular one? Thank you.


----------



## Juliemvis

Tuuli35 said:


> How long does it take for bag to arrive? Not a bespoke but regular one? Thank you.




It can take up to 3 weeks depending on where you live [emoji2]


----------



## Tuuli35

Juliemvis said:


> It can take up to 3 weeks depending on where you live [emoji2]




Thank you! It would be shipped in EU.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Looks gorgeous!





Moonfancy said:


> *That dark teal is certainly proving itself to be a year-round color!  It's so classy.  I'm glad her size was perfect for you!*






VanBod1525 said:


> Beautiful bags, ladies. I love that little black Phoebe and the teal Selene - just yum.



Thank you!


----------



## Sl0thbear

Did you guys see the new bags he posted on his FB page? They're pretty nice.


----------



## Juliemvis

Sl0thbear said:


> Did you guys see the new bags he posted on his FB page? They're pretty nice.




Yes I can't wait to see the new collection [emoji2]


----------



## thedseer

The new bags look nice. I hope they have more small/medium sized bags too.


----------



## djfmn

I think based on the last collection they will probably have midi sizes in some of the bags. The last collection they introduced full size bags and a little after that they introduced midi bags. I am thinking that this will more than likely happen again based on the feedback they received they know that a lot o customers prefer smaller versions of the bags. I have sent feedback on the new bags posted on FB and said I love the styles but smaller ladies prefer smaller versions because the larger bags are over powering. I think Marco knows that every time I see one of this bags the first thing I ask is if there is going to be a midi size. I think they listen to the feedback. If you are wanting a smaller version please email Valentina and let her know. The more of us that request midi versions the more likely they will make them.


----------



## Sl0thbear

I wish the athena came slightly smaller... not sure if i want another tote but love the athena so much! I'd love to add cross body strap too.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> I think based on the last collection they will probably have midi sizes in some of the bags. The last collection they introduced full size bags and a little after that they introduced midi bags. I am thinking that this will more than likely happen again based on the feedback they received they know that a lot o customers prefer smaller versions of the bags. I have sent feedback on the new bags posted on FB and said I love the styles but smaller ladies prefer smaller versions because the larger bags are over powering. I think Marco knows that every time I see one of this bags the first thing I ask is if there is going to be a midi size. I think they listen to the feedback. If you are wanting a smaller version please email Valentina and let her know. The more of us that request midi versions the more likely they will make them.




I'm a big fan of smaller bags.  I'm not one to carry my life around with me [emoji2] just my phone   Lipstick and wallet


----------



## Yuki85

So happy to see soo many beautiful Massaccessi bags.


----------



## lesibly

djfmn said:


> My midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware is here. It shipped on March 4th and I picked it up from the Post office yesterday. They tried to deliver it the day before but I was not at home.
> 
> I love the leather and I love the size. It is not too big. I am not a big bag person so the midi is the better size for me. I think it is still a good size bag but I am happy with the size. I will post pictures this weekend.
> 
> I also got the straps for the Phoebe in teal and lead. I love how the leather strap looks with the Phoebe changes the look completely.




Would LOVE to see modeling pics of these!  Please???


----------



## djfmn

lesibly said:


> Would LOVE to see modeling pics of these!  Please???



I have just returned from vacation. I left the day after I received the midi Minerva and in the rush to pack etc I did not have time to take any photos. 

I took a couple of photos this morning before I rushed off to a meeting. No mod shots but I will take some this weekend. 

I am posting the couple I took until I take some more over the weekend.

This is the midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard gray lining. I love this bag it is a good size as the full size Minerva is way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags and this one is a good size - large without being too large.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> I have just returned from vacation. I left the day after I received the midi Minerva and in the rush to pack etc I did not have time to take any photos.
> 
> I took a couple of photos this morning before I rushed off to a meeting. No mod shots but I will take some this weekend.
> 
> I am posting the couple I took until I take some more over the weekend.
> 
> This is the midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard gray lining. I love this bag it is a good size as the full size Minerva is way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags and this one is a good size - large without being too large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Taupe is a really pretty color. Very elegant. Looks perfect on midi minerva!


----------



## msd_bags

Gosh djfmn, this is so beautiful!!!


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> I have just returned from vacation. I left the day after I received the midi Minerva and in the rush to pack etc I did not have time to take any photos.
> 
> I took a couple of photos this morning before I rushed off to a meeting. No mod shots but I will take some this weekend.
> 
> I am posting the couple I took until I take some more over the weekend.
> 
> This is the midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard gray lining. I love this bag it is a good size as the full size Minerva is way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags and this one is a good size - large without being too large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Lovely! What a great color.


----------



## thedseer

I love the Zhoe Legend posted on Facebook!


----------



## leechiyong

thedseer said:


> I love the Zhoe Legend posted on Facebook!


That blue!  I love light blues and that's gorgeous!   I wonder how the new design changes interior space.  I can't wait for the new styles to be released.


----------



## Juliemvis

leechiyong said:


> That blue!  I love light blues and that's gorgeous!   I wonder how the new design changes interior space.  I can't wait for the new styles to be released.




Lol I was just about to post the same thing [emoji2] wish they would put the new collection on there web site so we can get a better look


----------



## ginaf20697

Looking at the new bags and yuck I hate pastels.


----------



## ivyfalls

djfmn said:


> I have just returned from vacation. I left the day after I received the midi Minerva and in the rush to pack etc I did not have time to take any photos.
> 
> I took a couple of photos this morning before I rushed off to a meeting. No mod shots but I will take some this weekend.
> 
> I am posting the couple I took until I take some more over the weekend.
> 
> This is the midi Minerva in taupe with soft gold hardware and the standard gray lining. I love this bag it is a good size as the full size Minerva is way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags and this one is a good size - large without being too large.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Love this bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## thedseer

Carried Phoebe for the first time today and it is a perfect little bag. Will definitely think about adding another in one of the new leathers.


----------



## Tuuli

Tuuli35 said:


> How long does it take for bag to arrive? Not a bespoke but regular one? Thank you.




To fin it took less than week &#128522;


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Carried Phoebe for the first time today and it is a perfect little bag. Will definitely think about adding another in one of the new leathers.




Any mod pics [emoji2]


----------



## Tuuli35

Tuuli said:


> To fin it took less than week [emoji4]



Thank you! I need it to Est.


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Any mod pics [emoji2]



Not yet, but I'll take some next time


----------



## djfmn

Thanks to all the ladies on the lovely posts about my new midi Minerva in taupe. I am busy packing up my house as we have sold it and after living in it for close to 17 years there is a lot of packing to do. Sorry I have not posted any mod shots just have not had any spare time to get dressed out of the torn grubby clothes that I am wearing whilst packing. Perhaps next week when I head out on a work appointment I will take a couple of mod shots.


----------



## thedseer

Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.




Which metallic do you have?


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> Which metallic do you have?



Lead-it's a gorgeous color regardless


----------



## djfmn

I also have lead in the Phoebe and also a midi Selene. I have not used them much yet was planning to this summer. I will keep close tabs to see if this happens to my lead bags.


----------



## lesibly

djfmn said:


> Thanks to all the ladies on the lovely posts about my new midi Minerva in taupe. I am busy packing up my house as we have sold it and after living in it for close to 17 years there is a lot of packing to do. Sorry I have not posted any mod shots just have not had any spare time to get dressed out of the torn grubby clothes that I am wearing whilst packing. Perhaps next week when I head out on a work appointment I will take a couple of mod shots.



No worries - moving sucks!  We moved last year after 11 years and it is crazy!  I did discover Lovie's other post with the TONS of info on Minerva and midi Minerva and all her colors and comparison shots - hadn't realized that existed...

On that note - I do have one quick question for you:  I noticed in Lovie's thread that you really really love the Aphrodite... but have since acquired the midi Minerva too - which style do you like better?  Do you still love Aphrodite best or do you like Minerva just as much?  And do you like the taupe or purple better?  It is funny because I originally wanted a taupe midi Minerva but now I'm leaning toward a purple Aphrodite!  

Decisions decisions...


----------



## lesibly

Does anyone have any mod shots of Aphrodite?  And/or did anyone get the Aphrodite in the purple/grey combo?  What do you think?

And any mod shots of Phoebe?  

OR, are there other threads that I missed of reveals showing these?  

Thank you so much in advance!  I am loving reading all about this fabulous new brand.  Haven't had this much fun since the BE days!


----------



## thedseer

lesibly said:


> Does anyone have any mod shots of Aphrodite?  And/or did anyone get the Aphrodite in the purple/grey combo?  What do you think?
> 
> And any mod shots of Phoebe?
> 
> OR, are there other threads that I missed of reveals showing these?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!  I am loving reading all about this fabulous new brand.  Haven't had this much fun since the BE days!



I will try to post mod shots of Phoebe in the next few days. I think there is one somewhere on this thread, but it may be hard to find (we should have a separate mod shot thread).


----------



## djfmn

lesibly said:


> No worries - moving sucks!  We moved last year after 11 years and it is crazy!  I did discover Lovie's other post with the TONS of info on Minerva and midi Minerva and all her colors and comparison shots - hadn't realized that existed...
> 
> On that note - I do have one quick question for you:  I noticed in Lovie's thread that you really really love the Aphrodite... but have since acquired the midi Minerva too - which style do you like better?  Do you still love Aphrodite best or do you like Minerva just as much?  And do you like the taupe or purple better?  It is funny because I originally wanted a taupe midi Minerva but now I'm leaning toward a purple Aphrodite!
> 
> Decisions decisions...




You are right moving sucks big time we are downsizing our house and you are right it is crazy. Tons of stuff to get rid of and just as much to pack. 

I absolutely love the Aphrodite and I have an all purple Aphrodite. I gave the pearl gray with black handles to my daughter. 

MMMM which do I love the most. I like them for different reasons. I love the Aphrodite because it has a zipper at the top and I feel it is a little more classic and dressy than the midi Minerva. I love the midi Minerva because it is easy to get to the pockets and it is a more smooshy style. Having said that I love both of them and if I had bought a midi Minerva first I would have definitely still bought an Aphrodite. My daughter loves the Aphrodite. I offered her a midi Minerva for her birthday and she said that she wanted to stick with the Aphrodite. 

I do not think I have helped you at all on making a decision except to tell you I love both styles. I will say that I prefer the midi sizes as I have a midi Minerva and a midi Selene and I find that the Aphrodite is not too big. My daughter for reference is only 5' 1 1/2" tall and is very petite wears a US size 0. She likes the size of the Aphrodite and does not find it too big at all on her.


----------



## jxwilliams

thedseer said:


> Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.




I've been carrying my Minerva in the Africa bronze for 2 weeks straight and don't see any fading or rubbing.  I'm sad yours has started to wear poorly [emoji53]


----------



## lesibly

lesibly said:


> Does anyone have any mod shots of Aphrodite?  And/or did anyone get the Aphrodite in the purple/grey combo?  What do you think?
> 
> And any mod shots of Phoebe?
> 
> OR, are there other threads that I missed of reveals showing these?
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!  I am loving reading all about this fabulous new brand.  Haven't had this much fun since the BE days!




OK, just ignore me!  I found all the threads that referenced the Aphrodite... should've looked harder before posting!  Moonstarr's (and everyone else's) pics are just amazing!


----------



## lesibly

thedseer said:


> I will try to post mod shots of Phoebe in the next few days. I think there is one somewhere on this thread, but it may be hard to find (we should have a separate mod shot thread).



That would be great!  Thank you!!  I have been searching, but didn't see any of these.


----------



## lesibly

djfmn said:


> You are right moving sucks big time we are downsizing our house and you are right it is crazy. Tons of stuff to get rid of and just as much to pack.
> 
> I absolutely love the Aphrodite and I have an all purple Aphrodite. I gave the pearl gray with black handles to my daughter.
> 
> MMMM which do I love the most. I like them for different reasons. I love the Aphrodite because it has a zipper at the top and I feel it is a little more classic and dressy than the midi Minerva. I love the midi Minerva because it is easy to get to the pockets and it is a more smooshy style. Having said that I love both of them and if I had bought a midi Minerva first I would have definitely still bought an Aphrodite. My daughter loves the Aphrodite. I offered her a midi Minerva for her birthday and she said that she wanted to stick with the Aphrodite.
> 
> I do not think I have helped you at all on making a decision except to tell you I love both styles. I will say that I prefer the midi sizes as I have a midi Minerva and a midi Selene and I find that the Aphrodite is not too big. My daughter for reference is only 5' 1 1/2" tall and is very petite wears a US size 0. She likes the size of the Aphrodite and does not find it too big at all on her.



Thank you   I did find some Aphrodite modeling pics, including the the one of your adorable daughter!  At the moment I am leaning toward the Aphrodite... but not quite ready to pull the trigger just yet.  More reading here to do!


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone have measurements of the Phoebe? I was looking at them deciding on a color when I noticed the measurements seem inconsistent. Thank you!!!


----------



## thedseer

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone have measurements of the Phoebe? I was looking at them deciding on a color when I noticed the measurements seem inconsistent. Thank you!!!



Roughly 8 in long x 5.5 in high x 2 in wide


----------



## thedseer

lesibly said:


> That would be great!  Thank you!!  I have been searching, but didn't see any of these.



Please excuse the grubby clothes-made a quick run to the grocery store tonight. I'm about 5'5" with a long torso.


----------



## lulu212121

Thank you Thedseer for the measurements & pics. I think I would like for the strap to be longer. I am an inch taller & have a longer torso, too. I guess I will contact & see if my only option will be to have the leather strap can be lengthened. I doubt they can do anything about the chain.


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.




Oh, Sorry that you have had this..I gave my two grand daughters each a small metallic bag (gold and lead..I kept a bronze)..they are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs old. The bags have been with them to Kindergarten, to trips in town..almost everywhere!! And nothing can be seen on the leather!....except for a slight grease mark inside on the lining, because the youngest wanted to save some chips!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> Oh, Sorry that you have had this..I gave my two grand daughters each a small metallic bag (gold and lead..I kept a bronze)..they are 2 1/2 and 5 yrs old. The bags have been with them to Kindergarten, to trips in town..almost everywhere!! And nothing can be seen on the leather!....except for a slight grease mark inside on the lining, because the youngest wanted to save some chips!



Aww, that's so cute. That gives me hope that mine won't get worse any time soon.


----------



## thedseer

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you Thedseer for the measurements & pics. I think I would like for the strap to be longer. I am an inch taller & have a longer torso, too. I guess I will contact & see if my only option will be to have the leather strap can be lengthened. I doubt they can do anything about the chain.



They might be able to make a longer chain-I don't see why not. I do like the chain a lot...not very heavy and stays on my shoulder. But a little short for crossbody.


----------



## thedseer

jxwilliams said:


> I've been carrying my Minerva in the Africa bronze for 2 weeks straight and don't see any fading or rubbing.  I'm sad yours has started to wear poorly [emoji53]



Thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

*lulu, yes they can do something with the chain!*  *The bags are made one by one, so a different length of chain is completely doable for them!  Write to Valentina!*



lulu212121 said:


> Thank you Thedseer for the measurements & pics. I think I would like for the strap to be longer. I am an inch taller & have a longer torso, too. I guess I will contact & see if my only option will be to have the leather strap can be lengthened. I doubt they can do anything about the chain.


----------



## Juliemvis

I showed my son's English  tutor my red zhoe  and she has now order the taupe Zhoe [emoji2] I will ask her to send me pictures when it arrives


----------



## pandorabox

&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56861;&#55357;&#56856;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56842;&#55356;&#57118;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Moonfancy

That's so awesome, Julie!  Did you tell Marco?  He will be so happy!  I think our wearing his bags is the best promotion he could ever get!





Juliemvis said:


> I showed my son's English  tutor my red zhoe  and she has now order the taupe Zhoe [emoji2] I will ask her to send me pictures when it arrives


----------



## Juliemvis

Moonfancy said:


> That's so awesome, Julie!  Did you tell Marco?  He will be so happy!  I think our wearing his bags is the best promotion he could ever get!




I will tell him [emoji2]


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> That's so awesome, Julie!  Did you tell Marco?  He will be so happy!  I think our wearing his bags is the best promotion he could ever get!




Absolutely!!!


----------



## msd_bags

What do you ladies think about Zhoe Legend? Side view I like it, but front view I'm not so sure, unless I see some pics of it carried.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> What do you ladies think about Zhoe Legend? Side view I like it, but front view I'm not so sure, unless I see some pics of it carried.




Is it the same size as normal zhoe but divided into three


----------



## msd_bags

I think the new Legend is just a teeny bit bigger in total dimension as the original.

I was looking at the top view at the FB page, it seems there is no zipper for the main compartment?


----------



## msd_bags

There is a modshot now of Zhoe Legend in FB, looks very nice after all!!


----------



## rosamonde

I'm kind of crushing on the new Soulmate in the pebbled or bespoke colors (or the blue Nubuck)...wow, can't wait until these are available! The Angel also looks very interesting.  

Do you girls have your eye on any of the Spring-Summer styles?


----------



## VanBod1525

Rosamonde, I'm liking the Soulmate too in the nubuck and the pebbled. I'd like to see more detail on the Angel but it also looks nice. And then of course there is the Selene with zips.


----------



## rosamonde

VanBod1525 said:


> Rosamonde, I'm liking the Soulmate too in the nubuck and the pebbled. I'd like to see more detail on the Angel but it also looks nice. And then of course there is the Selene with zips.



Totally agree! We are twins.    Just got me a Selene with zips too...will do a reveal soon.


----------



## djfmn

I am liking the Soulmate I am hoping it comes in a midi size. I prefer midi size bags. It seems as though they normally come out with regular sizes first and then the midi. Midi Soulmate is calling me for sure keeping my fingers crossed that it comes in a midi size. I love the pebbled and nabuck. I am a little worried about how well the nabuck will hold up and if it needs to babied in comparison to the pebbled leather. I love the look of nabuck. 

 I am also planning to get a Stella in Cobalt blue. I love the clutch.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have the full Selene in the African Bronze.  I carry her everyday because I have pretty much sold off or given away my entire purse collection, with the exception of a black snake tote and a few metallic gold bags.  I just examined my Selene for any wear, and the only spot I noticed was a tiny bit on one of her bottom corners.  It's very small, though.  I haven't had any rub-offs on the body of the bag or the straps.  Maybe you should write to MM and ask about your finish rubbing off? Send a picture to them?  I don't think it should be doing that if you've only carried your bag a few times!* 



thedseer said:


> Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I hope we can get a real Massaccesi forum soon so we can keep our threads organized.  I have pretty much given up trying to find posts I know I have already read.  I just can't find them anymore, and it's too annoying going through so many unrelated posts.* 



lesibly said:


> That would be great!  Thank you!!  I have been searching, but didn't see any of these.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Di, I am like you.  I really LOVE the nabuck, but I will have to get a SPECIAL bag in that leather.  I am really horrible with my bags.  I don't say that lightly.  Seriously, when tender and delicate bags see me they go off screaming in to the night in fear I might touch them.  That said, I do want something in that beautiful, velvety leather.  Maybe a bespoke Stella!  I could be careful with a clutch.  Maybe.  I would try!  But I have seen a lot of care-products for nuback.  (How do you spell that, anyway?  Every time I write it I spell it differently.)  They do make SHOES out of that leather, so it must not be impossible to care for it.  It does look so very soft and luxe!* 




djfmn said:


> I am liking the Soulmate I am hoping it comes in a midi size. I prefer midi size bags. It seems as though they normally come out with regular sizes first and then the midi. Midi Soulmate is calling me for sure keeping my fingers crossed that it comes in a midi size. I love the pebbled and nabuck. I am a little worried about how well the nabuck will hold up and if it needs to babied in comparison to the pebbled leather. I love the look of nabuck.
> 
> I am also planning to get a Stella in Cobalt blue. I love the clutch.


----------



## Moonfancy

*So........  Has anyone ordered anything from the SS collection yet?  We don't have to wait until the bags are on the website!  I have already written to Valentina about a Soulmate and an Angel.  Well, also, I still want a Minerva!  I recently got a chocolate Zhoe and Ancient Gold Flora, but I gave them to my daughter before I had time to take pictures of them.  I felt sorry for her because her black bag looked really old and used up.  So I gave her those purses, and then she back-talked me about something, and I wanted to take the bags away from her!  Too late though.  

Anyway, I am backing and forthing with Valentina about leathers for both the Soulmate and Angel.  I already know I want the Minerva in black pebbled with gold hardware and the dark gold lining.  (And then I'll give my black snake tote to my back-talking daughter because I am too soft-hearted with her!)  I want pebbled for Soulmate and Angel too, but I am still deciding about colors.  DEFINITELY am getting ORANGE lining for my Soulmate!  Oh, and for those of y'all who want midis in Soulmate and Angel, you know MM will make the midis.  He just likes to torture those customers who like smaller bags.  He must have a mean streak in him somewhere!  

I'd love some swatches, but I am not sure how fast they might arrive.  Valentina said they are off work until Tuesday because of Holy Week.  Also, she said they are under tremendous pressure trying to get all the bags and colors on the website.  I guess that's why she said we don't have to wait before contacting her if we see something we love.  Plus, MM is putting various bags and colors on Pinterest, so I've been looking there too.

I wish I could say I am positively, absolutely NOT getting any other bag in metallic GOLD, but that gold just sings my name with its every breath.  Yes, pocketbooks breathe, dontcha know.  I need a brown bag.  What pocketbook lover can do without a brown bag?  And I need a paprika bag too, but MM's paprika is NOT paprika.  I told him so, but I did not hear back.  Paprika is rusty.  Dark, rich red that, yes, looks like old red rust.  It's got a burnt orange hue to it mixed with the rusty red.  Looks FABULOUS with gold!  I will buy paprika from MM when he gets the color right!  (Didn't get real paprika from my previous fave designer, either.)  Is it really such a hard color to find and offer?  Paprika matches my color palette perfectly, as I am an Autumn.

So that, of course, means I must look at greens too.  What self-respecting Autumn would not include GREEN in her wardrobe?  I do better with softer greens like olive and sage, but that Apple Green is a-callin' me something fierce.  What a wonderful green for spring and summer!  And fall and winter too, because, really, who cares what the hell month it is?  If you love a bag, carry it the scorching summer or the blizzards of winter!  You love what you love, right?  I cannot be a slave to fashion.  Fashion has to be a slave to ME!

So -- will report back regarding my slew of emails to Valentina.  She is so funny.  Poor Marco can have no secrets as he works on his designs.  She tells everything he is doing.  Ha!  I wonder if he knows she does that?

Can't wait to hear more about what all y'all are interested in!  Talking about pocketbooks with like-minded people is just so FUN!*


----------



## VanBod1525

Becks, nubuck is similar to suede. Suede is made using the inside of the hide, nubuck the outside. Nubuck is more expensive and lasts longer than suede but it can scratch or stain easily from what I've read so probably needs to be treated before use.

I'm really loving the ochre yellow. I've wanted a yellow bag for so long and never got round to it. I used to say the same thing about orange and now I just love my pumpkin and vermillion bags. I also like the brown nubuck that Marco has and the blue. I swear if he had a deep, dark emerald in this leather I might just have to lie down for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy I am loving the Soulmate but I know that I have to wait for a  midi version. If I order the full size I know that I will not be happy  with it. I am not a huge bag person - I like large bags but not so big  that they dwarf me. I just do not feel that overly large bags suit me.  So I will patiently wait for the midi version of Soulmate. I really  would love to get it in a Nabuck because it looks like such a soft bag  and that leather looks like velvet. Perhaps I could get something that  will protect it somewhat.

Cobalt Stella is calling my name!!!!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I have a Flora that I am using as a make up bag and it is wearing very well.  Do talk with Marco about it.







thedseer said:


> Has anyone with an Africa leather bag noticed the metallic finish wearing off already? I've carried mine twice, briefly and there are a couple of places on the back that in direct sunlight look like rubs. I know metallic bags tend to have this issue, and the Africa leather's kind of distressed so I wouldn't say it's super noticeable, but it's still a bit disappointing.


----------



## sandysandiego

I am on the verge of ordering the Zhoe Legend or regular Zhoe in Artik
And, either a midi Selene in Taupe Nappa or another Zhoe!  Any ideas?

I am confused about the Arctic and Artik.  Are they the same? They look like it!


----------



## Juliemvis

Does anyone know if there are any more  bags to be revealed on the new SS collection ,nothing has really inspired me yet , I may buy a flora or phoebe


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Please excuse the grubby clothes-made a quick run to the grocery store tonight. I'm about 5'5" with a long torso.




Hi any pics of what fits in side pls


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm standing in the AMEN corner with you, Vannie!  I've been pestering MM for months to carry a deep, dark emerald - that rich jewel color of kings and queens!  But MM has named a different green "emerald" - and it's NOT emerald.  Maybe I'll send HIM a swatch for a change!  I could go to the fabric store, get a swatch of REAL emerald green in fabric, and send it to him.  Come to think of it, that might be the only way to get a real paprika  from him too!* 



VanBod1525 said:


> Becks, nubuck is similar to suede. Suede is made using the inside of the hide, nubuck the outside. Nubuck is more expensive and lasts longer than suede but it can scratch or stain easily from what I've read so probably needs to be treated before use.
> 
> I'm really loving the ochre yellow. I've wanted a yellow bag for so long and never got round to it. I used to say the same thing about orange and now I just love my pumpkin and vermillion bags. I also like the brown nubuck that Marco has and the blue. I swear if he had a deep, dark emerald in this leather I might just have to lie down for a prolonged period of time.


----------



## Izzy48

I have been missing for a short while and I am wondering are there any new bags being shown for spring and summer. After going to the web site I notice a new colors but that is it. Have I missed something?


----------



## sandysandiego

Check out their facebook page!  

There is the new Zhoe Legend and a few other new bags and new leathers.  



Izzy48 said:


> I have been missing for a short while and I am wondering are there any new bags being shown for spring and summer. After going to the web site I notice a new colors but that is it. Have I missed something?


----------



## Izzy48

sandysandiego said:


> Check out their facebook page!
> 
> There is the new Zhoe Legend and a few other new bags and new leathers.



Thanks so much for the information. Are the new bags available to sell?  Why are they not on the web site? Sorry to ask so many questions but I followed the link back to their site and I didn't see where the new bags are to order. However, I only checked for one bag. Many thanks, sandys!


----------



## Moonfancy

*What a splash of color, iluvbagsnshoes!  She really comes alive when paired with a solid colored outfit!  Just gorgeous!*





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> My red zhoe in action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935653


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Hi any pics of what fits in side pls



Sure-I'll try to remember to post some pictures this week.


----------



## thedseer

sandysandiego said:


> I have a Flora that I am using as a make up bag and it is wearing very well.  Do talk with Marco about it.







Moonfancy said:


> *I have the full Selene in the African Bronze.  I carry her everyday because I have pretty much sold off or given away my entire purse collection, with the exception of a black snake tote and a few metallic gold bags.  I just examined my Selene for any wear, and the only spot I noticed was a tiny bit on one of her bottom corners.  It's very small, though.  I haven't had any rub-offs on the body of the bag or the straps.  Maybe you should write to MM and ask about your finish rubbing off? Send a picture to them?  I don't think it should be doing that if you've only carried your bag a few times!*



Thank you! The spots are so minor I doubt they would show up in pictures. I'm going to keep using it and keep an eye on that area...I know the metallic will eventually wear more but if it doesn't get any worse any time soon, I will be happy. Since it sounds like everyone else's is wearing well, this might be something that existed when I got the bag rather than from wear.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks so much for the information. Are the new bags available to sell?  Why are they not on the web site? Sorry to ask so many questions but I followed the link back to their site and I didn't see where the new bags are to order. However, I only checked for one bag. Many thanks, sandys!



I am hearing that a lot of them should be out on their website this coming week. I am also waiting for the bags to be on the site. I want a Soulmate but it is not out on their website yet. I am also after a Stella clutch and that is on their Pinterest page and FB but not on the website.


----------



## djfmn

Has anyone ordered a Massaccesi bag in Geranio and if so if you have can you tell me if it is orangey or a peachy pink? The swatch looks orangey to me but the website looks like a peachy pink.

I am looking for more a peachy pink than something that looks orange. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> I am hearing that a lot of them should be out on their website this coming week. I am also waiting for the bags to be on the site. I want a Soulmate but it is not out on their website yet. I am also after a Stella clutch and that is on their Pinterest page and FB but not on the website.



Thanks I will check later to see!


----------



## Tuuli

djfmn said:


> Has anyone ordered a Massaccesi bag in Geranio and if so if you have can you tell me if it is orangey or a peachy pink? The swatch looks orangey to me but the website looks like a peachy pink.
> 
> I am looking for more a peachy pink than something that looks orange.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.




Hi! I've Phoebe in Geranio. Pics of the bag are somewhere on this threath&#128522; Do you want some more pics? It's irl like dusty orangey peach &#128516; Imy not a peachy pink (just saw the celine trio in fab peachy pink&#128522.


----------



## the_baglover

I'm waiting for the new bags to show up on the website. I have a black Athena that I use for work. The new summer 2015 bags all seem to be slouchy. Would love some structured choices.


----------



## Juliemvis

the_baglover said:


> I'm waiting for the new bags to show up on the website. I have a black Athena that I use for work. The new summer 2015 bags all seem to be slouchy. Would love some structured choices.




Me too I'm not a fan of slouchy bags


----------



## anitalilac

I am more of a slouchy bag type of gal, that is why none of the current bags apeal to me


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I am an equal opportunity handbag lady.

Give me your structured, your slouchy, small or so large I can wrap myself up in them.

You can see how much trouble this might be were it not so fun.

I used to only like smallI..... now put me down for all.


----------



## Moonfancy

:lolots::lolots:  *HAHAHA!  I have missed you so much, dearest Lovie!  It's so good to see you here again.  You must tell us which new MM bag you have your eye on! 

Funny, Lovie!  LOVE YOU!* 





LoveHandbags! said:


> I am an equal opportunity handbag lady.
> 
> Give me your structured, your slouchy, small or so large I can wrap myself up in them.
> 
> You can see how much trouble this might be were it not so fun.
> 
> I used to only like smallI..... now put me down for all.


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am an equal opportunity handbag lady.
> 
> Give me your structured, your slouchy, small or so large I can wrap myself up in them.
> 
> You can see how much trouble this might be were it not so fun.
> 
> I used to only like smallI..... now put me down for all.



Lovie I am also an equal opportunity handbag lady.

Do you think it is caused my Minnesota fever or something that we both caught!!!!!

I am also down for all.

Unfortunately this habit can get expensive. The good thing is the Massaccesi price point is so good that it is my enabler!!!!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*But the Soulmate is very slouchy.  MM said it is a sack - a gorgeous sack - that melts into a luxurious puddle of leather.  Valentina said MM already has the patterns for midi Soulmates ready to be produced as orders come in.  She also said they have 2 Soulmate orders so far, even before the website is up!  I'm sure we'll see more when the website gets up, which MM says will be on Wednesday or Thursday.  Maybe with the better pictures on the website we will be able to see better pictures of the new SS bags.  I really REALLY want a slouchy Soulmate! * 




anitalilac said:


> I am more of a slouchy bag type of gal, that is why none of the current bags apeal to me


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am an equal opportunity handbag lady.
> 
> Give me your structured, your slouchy, small or so large I can wrap myself up in them.
> 
> You can see how much trouble this might be were it not so fun.
> 
> I used to only like smallI..... now put me down for all.



Lovie, you do make me laugh. Looking at the bags that I have I can see that I have been an equal opportunity lady for some time much to my wallet's dismay. 

Loving the Soulmate and really want to see more of the Angel.


----------



## Juliemvis

I like the look of angel [emoji3]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> :lolots::lolots:  *HAHAHA!  I have missed you so much, dearest Lovie!  It's so good to see you here again.  You must tell us which new MM bag you have your eye on! *
> 
> *Funny, Lovie!  LOVE YOU!*


 
Love you right back Moonbeam.  And I have missed you too.  Me no likey when life gets in the way of Purse Forum fun!
I think there will be a Soulmate Midi in my future.  I love love love the slouchy goodness of this beauty and I am really keen on the contrasting handles.  It is different from anything I own and I LOVE that.   I want to keep enough money in my bag fund to get an Africa down the road when Marco comes out with more of those leathers as he has promised.  I know it may be closer to Fall, but it is fun to look forward to.  What are you going to get?  I think of you when I wear my Black Beauty Pebbled Minerva. 


djfmn said:


> Lovie I am also an equal opportunity handbag lady.
> Do you think it is caused my Minnesota fever or something that we both caught!!!!!
> I am also down for all.
> Unfortunately this habit can get expensive. The good thing is the Massaccesi price point is so good that it is my enabler!!!!


LOL, I think it is Massaccesi Fever, LOL.  This is so much fun.  I just love these moments as everything is about to unfold! Looking forward to seeing what you decide. Cheers dear.



VanBod1525 said:


> Lovie, you do make me laugh. Looking at the bags that I have I can see that I have been an equal opportunity lady for some time much to my wallet's dismay.
> 
> Loving the Soulmate and really want to see more of the Angel.


 

Your wallet and my wallet shall be chums VanBod.   

I love these new designs too, I can tell it is going to be a tough decision! Which Soulmate are you leaning towards?  I think I want the Taupe or Brown Nubuck.  Good to see you my friend.


----------



## ginaf20697

I love the new bags but I just can't with any of the new colors. Hopefully the old bags will still be available because I love all those colors.


----------



## msd_bags

ginaf20697 said:


> I love the new bags but I just can't with any of the new colors. Hopefully the old bags will still be available because I love all those colors.




Maybe Marco can make the new bags in the old colors.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Gina, all the colors from the AW collection are available.  They have just moved in to the Bespoke Category.  All the bags from the AW line are available too.*




ginaf20697 said:


> I love the new bags but I just can't with any of the new colors. Hopefully the old bags will still be available because I love all those colors.


----------



## VanBod1525

Lovie, I am loving the taupe and brown too with a stronger leaning to the taupe. Of course, ochre is in the mix too which I never thought I'd say. I'd need to see a swatch of it first though before committing.


----------



## msd_bags

I finally sent Marco my orders!!  I've been thinking about my next Massaccesi bag(s) since my Athena in October.  Told myself then I'd order not earlier than first quarter of 2015.  Yay, I did it!!  I went back and forth with a lot of styles, leathers and colors.  It was really a tough decision because of the many choices, plus the new collection.  But in the end I ordered what I really wanted from way back - midi Minerva. I jumped from one color to another, but finally ordered it in light grey pebbled leather.  And I added a midi Selene in nut brown. I'm trying to manage my excitement since it will be a while before I receive the bags.


----------



## VanBod1525

MSD - great choices! A Selene is definitely still on my radar too.


----------



## renza

Did anyone order their Red Zhoe with silver hardware instead of the standard light gold? What are your thoughts on the hardware (silver or gold)? I usually prefer silver jewelry but I know gold hardware on bags sometimes looks more expensive.

I know there were some comments about hardware awhile back but I am tired of searching through this giant thread. :shame:


----------



## Moonfancy

*Renza, it's been the general opinion that MM's light gold is quite close to his SS.  Some die-hard silver lovers have agreed the light gold is acceptable because it is very, very light - not flashy bright gold at all.

And you are not the only one sick and tired of looking and looking through the threads to find information.  I can't find a single thing in the MASSACCESI threads anymore.  Posts have been all dumped into several threads with no rhyme or reason.  I wish we had a forum of our own.* 




renza said:


> Did anyone order their Red Zhoe with silver hardware instead of the standard light gold? What are your thoughts on the hardware (silver or gold)? I usually prefer silver jewelry but I know gold hardware on bags sometimes looks more expensive.
> 
> I know there were some comments about hardware awhile back but I am tired of searching through this giant thread. :shame:


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Renza, it's been the general opinion that MM's light gold is quite close to his SS.  Some die-hard silver lovers have agreed the light gold is acceptable because it is very, very light - not flashy bright gold at all.
> 
> And you are not the only one sick and tired of looking and looking through the threads to find information.  I can't find a single thing in the MASSACCESI threads anymore.  Posts have been all dumped into several threads with no rhyme or reason.  I wish we had a forum of our own.*


Thank you! When I was searching for Zhoe I ran across someone's comments on the hardware. I'm glad to hear that silver lovers like the light gold hardware, too. 

And I agree that Massaccesi could use some more threads. I admit that when the brand first started I thought there were too many threads, but the mods over-consolidated and this is just unwieldy. Surely we can start a handful of separate threads without flooding the first page?


----------



## Odebdo

renza said:


> Thank you! When I was searching for Zhoe I ran across someone's comments on the hardware. I'm glad to hear that silver lovers like the light gold hardware, too.
> 
> 
> 
> And I agree that Massaccesi could use some more threads. I admit that when the brand first started I thought there were too many threads, but the mods over-consolidated and this is just unwieldy. Surely we can start a handful of separate threads without flooding the first page?




Hello dear....I am a silver lover....95% of all my collection is silver and so far ALL my Massaccesi bags have his standard light gold hardware and I love it! Matter of fact I just got my black pebbled midi-Selene and adore it with the gold hardware! Who knew! Silver is on my "to get" list...so really it comes down to preference I guess. If I wanted my red to dance on the cooler color tones, I would probably pair it with silver....if that makes sense?

It is so much fun deciding!


----------



## renza

Odebdo said:


> Hello dear....I am a silver lover....95% of all my collection is silver and so far ALL my Massaccesi bags have his standard light gold hardware and I love it! Matter of fact I just got my black pebbled midi-Selene and adore it with the gold hardware! Who knew! Silver is on my "to get" list...so really it comes down to preference I guess. If I wanted my red to dance on the cooler color tones, I would probably pair it with silver....if that makes sense?
> 
> It is so much fun deciding!




Thank you u I am thinking I will stick with the light gold since everyone likes it. But do you know if it costs extra to change the hardware if I wanted silver?


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> Thank you u I am thinking I will stick with the light gold since everyone likes it. But do you know if it costs extra to change the hardware if I wanted silver?


I just placed an order and silver hardware is priced the same as light gold.  Btw, I agree with you that on some bags, light gold/gold hardware just looks more expensive. I also have preference for silver but I can see how gold would blend with some colors.


----------



## Odebdo

renza said:


> Thank you u I am thinking I will stick with the light gold since everyone likes it. But do you know if it costs extra to change the hardware if I wanted silver?



Silver and gold is the same price...I believe the gunmetal hardware is an up-charge though.


----------



## lenie

Angel is up on their website in Nubuck and pebbled leather.  I hope the Soulmate is up soon!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I finally sent Marco my orders!!  I've been thinking about my next Massaccesi bag(s) since my Athena in October.  Told myself then I'd order not earlier than first quarter of 2015.  Yay, I did it!!  I went back and forth with a lot of styles, leathers and colors.  It was really a tough decision because of the many choices, plus the new collection.  But in the end I ordered what I really wanted from way back - midi Minerva. I jumped from one color to another, but finally ordered it in light grey pebbled leather.  And I added a midi Selene in nut brown. I'm trying to manage my excitement since it will be a while before I receive the bags.


 


Great Choises!!


I too was jumping back and forth and since I have the midi Selene and the midi Minerva, (BTW I love the sizes for reg use )I ordered the regular Selene in Lead ( to take with me in the car full of stuff) and the new Angel in Ochre Nabuck! Perhaps a Soulmate will follow!!


----------



## bonniekir

sandysandiego said:


> I am on the verge of ordering the Zhoe Legend or regular Zhoe in Artik
> And, either a midi Selene in Taupe Nappa or another Zhoe!  Any ideas?
> 
> I am confused about the Arctic and Artik.  Are they the same? They look like it!


 


Personally I always like to try new models..If the size doesn't differ too much I would try the new Zhoe Legend ...it will be so elegant in the Artik!


The Selene is not so structured as the Zhoe in any way..a bit slouchy depending on leather choice..so hard to decide!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Bonnaroo - can't wait to see that ochre Nabuck Soulmate.  You'll have to report as to how well it stands up with use.  I do know we have to be a little bit careful with Nabuck.  And I know how you use your bags because I use mine the same way.  So I'll be anxiously waiting to hear what you have to say!* 




bonniekir said:


> Great Choises!!
> 
> 
> I too was jumping back and forth and since I have the midi Selene and the midi Minerva, (BTW I love the sizes for reg use )I ordered the regular Selene in Lead ( to take with me in the car full of stuff) and the new Angel in Ochre Nabuck! Perhaps a Soulmate will follow!!


----------



## renza

Do you all know if it would be treated as a bespoke purse if I wanted the candy red zhoe with a different color lining? That is the only change I would really want make but not for the bespoke price.


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Bonnaroo - can't wait to see that ochre Nabuck Soulmate.  You'll have to report as to how well it stands up with use.  I do know we have to be a little bit careful with Nabuck.  And I know how you use your bags because I use mine the same way.  So I'll be anxiously waiting to hear what you have to say!*




Hahaha..me too , Beckie!  Well, only way to know is to check myself and the dogs as testers!! Because in the Soulmate I would like to have a light coloured bag ..and the Offwhite could be my choise..of course the poor bag might look like being dragged through mud within short time, so this is why I chose the Ochre in the Angel to test..


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> Do you all know if it would be treated as a bespoke purse if I wanted the candy red zhoe with a different color lining? That is the only change I would really want make but not for the bespoke price.




Yes, this is so. On the other hand the grey lining is very elegant!


----------



## bonniekir

Did you all  recieve the newsletter?? The SOULMATE is also available in a midi version ..just write Valentina!

Now just the Measurements need to come up..and I'm all set for one of the versions! An option is also to get handles in the same leather as the body, but I sort of like the contrast with the Black handles and strap!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Great Choises!!
> 
> 
> I too was jumping back and forth and since I have the midi Selene and the midi Minerva, (BTW I love the sizes for reg use )I ordered the regular Selene in Lead ( to take with me in the car full of stuff) and the new Angel in Ochre Nabuck! Perhaps a Soulmate will follow!!





bonniekir said:


> Personally I always like to try new models..If the size doesn't differ too much I would try the new Zhoe Legend ...it will be so elegant in the Artik!
> 
> The Selene is not so structured as the Zhoe in any way..a bit slouchy depending on leather choice..so hard to decide!!



Thanks Bonniekir! I'll have the same bags as yours.  Even if I've placed my order, I can't stop thinking about Zhoe Legend (in black for a classic look)!!

You're right, so hard to decide!!


----------



## Moonstarr

I have been staying away for a while so I'm not tempted (need to watch the $ for a while), but I had to come and say how much I love the photos of the Soulmate. I would love that in a midi in the med blue nabuck (this must be a bespoke colour?) with black straps!  Hopefully I can swing it in a few months.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I finally sent Marco my orders!!  I've been thinking about my next Massaccesi bag(s) since my Athena in October.  Told myself then I'd order not earlier than first quarter of 2015.  Yay, I did it!!  I went back and forth with a lot of styles, leathers and colors.  It was really a tough decision because of the many choices, plus the new collection.  But in the end I ordered what I really wanted from way back - midi Minerva. I jumped from one color to another, but finally ordered it in light grey pebbled leather.  And I added a midi Selene in nut brown. I'm trying to manage my excitement since it will be a while before I receive the bags.


Oh msd_bags, I am very excited for you!  These will be fabulous bags!  Two great neutrals that will go with everything!  Looking forward to seeing them! 


bonniekir said:


> Great Choises!!
> I too was jumping back and forth and since I have the midi Selene and the midi Minerva, (BTW I love the sizes for reg use )I ordered the regular Selene in Lead ( to take with me in the car full of stuff) and the new Angel in Ochre Nabuck! Perhaps a Soulmate will follow!!


Hi bonniefir!  I can't wait to see your bags!  How gorgeous!  You will love the regular Selene, she is my go-to bag when I need to bring a lot of items to work and I have also worn her for two weekend getaways now, she is just perfect!  I am excited to see your bags! 



Moonstarr said:


> I have been staying away for a while so I'm not tempted (need to watch the $ for a while), but I had to come and say how much I love the photos of the Soulmate. I would love that in a midi in the med blue nabuck (this must be a bespoke colour?) with black straps!  Hopefully I can swing it in a few months.


Hey Moostarr!  Say which medium blue Nubuck is that?


----------



## Tuuli

Hi! Live the new collection! Does any of you know is it possible to get phoebe in new colors? Or are they going to change all bag colours to match the current season? &#128522;


----------



## Tuuli

*love not live &#128516;


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hey Moostarr!  Say which medium blue Nubuck is that?



I think I first saw it posted on the Facebook page, although this morning when I was at their website, I think I saw that blue used on the new bags at the bottom of the first page. I had to scroll down a bit to see them. I love that blue with the black ... so nice!


----------



## renza

bonniekir said:


> Yes, this is so. On the other hand the grey lining is very elegant!


Thanks, yeah I would probably stick with the standard lining then. I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing during their sale, but I think I had a good reason (sticking to my budget, probably).   I'm going to think about it a little more. I'm trying to decide if I should get the Zhoe now or wait.


----------



## tastangan

renza said:


> Thanks, yeah I would probably stick with the standard lining then. I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing during their sale, but I think I had a good reason (sticking to my budget, probably).   I'm going to think about it a little more. I'm trying to decide if I should get the Zhoe now or wait.




I was wondering if they would change the lining color without an up charge too. The grey lining is okay to me but I think I would prefer something brighter.


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> Thanks, yeah I would probably stick with the standard lining then. I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing during their sale, but I think I had a good reason (sticking to my budget, probably).   I'm going to think about it a little more. I'm trying to decide if I should get the Zhoe now or wait.





tastangan said:


> I was wondering if they would change the lining color without an up charge too. The grey lining is okay to me but I think I would prefer something brighter.



Marco accommodates some requests for an additional fee of 20-25 euros, example, an extra long strap, so I was thinking maybe he could do the same for the change in lining?  But to be sure, you may write them.


----------



## tastangan

msd_bags said:


> Marco accommodates some requests for an additional fee of 20-25 euros, example, an extra long strap, so I was thinking maybe he could do the same for the change in lining?  But to be sure, you may write them.




I supposed I should asked them but since I'm not looking to get a bag right away, I haven't bothered. I did just see a picture of Angel though and I think that has jumped to the top of my list of MM to get.


----------



## bonniekir

Well, what I recall usually the standard linings are purchased in larger quantities, and therefore cheaper, whereas the bespoke linings are limited in stock..I think to fetch a good Price a full roll was somewhere near 500 m..and this will cover lots of bags!


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> Thanks, yeah I would probably stick with the standard lining then. I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing during their sale, but I think I had a good reason (sticking to my budget, probably).   I'm going to think about it a little more. I'm trying to decide if I should get the Zhoe now or wait.


 

One og my current orders is the reg Lead Selene..only since I'm a bit afraid, that this type of leather might run out,since this was a popular type.. And once it's gone.. it's gone! But sure, I should also have ordered during the sale! I also wanted another Minerva..in Purple..Ugh!


( I know from Marco, that he buys a larger quantity of leathers for his reg bags, than for his bespoke bags..to make it cheaper for his clients. But he won't be able to buy this again for the same price, because he has different leathers each season..)


----------



## the_baglover

I am sorely tempted by the new clutch in red crocodile leather. It looks so luxurious.


----------



## djfmn

I placed my order with Valentina yesterday. I ordered a Stella clutch in cobalt blue with silver hardware and I also ordered a midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck with brown handles.

I threw caution to the wind and decided that even though the cream shimmer nubuck is not the most practical it is a really gorgeous color. Oh well my norm is to purchase practical bags but once in a while I have to break that rule!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> I placed my order with Valentina yesterday. I ordered a Stella clutch in cobalt blue with silver hardware and I also ordered a midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck with brown handles.
> 
> I threw caution to the wind and decided that even though the cream shimmer nubuck is not the most practical it is a really gorgeous color. Oh well my norm is to purchase practical bags but once in a while I have to break that rule!!!!!


 
Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!   These two are going to be beautiful showstoppers!!!!!!  I am squealing with delight for you.  All these reveals are going to have me swooning!  So happy for you djfmn!


----------



## sandysandiego

djfmn said:


> I placed my order with Valentina yesterday. I ordered a Stella clutch in cobalt blue with silver hardware and I also ordered a midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck with brown handles.
> 
> I threw caution to the wind and decided that even though the cream shimmer nubuck is not the most practical it is a really gorgeous color. Oh well my norm is to purchase practical bags but once in a while I have to break that rule!!!!!


I am so excited for you!  I too am ordering something in the Cream Nabuck!


----------



## sandysandiego

HI Bonnie!

You are going to love the Lead!  I have  Bronze Flora and it is fabulous!  




bonniekir said:


> One og my current orders is the reg Lead Selene..only since I'm a bit afraid, that this type of leather might run out,since this was a popular type.. And once it's gone.. it's gone! But sure, I should also have ordered during the sale! I also wanted another Minerva..in Purple..Ugh!
> 
> 
> ( I know from Marco, that he buys a larger quantity of leathers for his reg bags, than for his bespoke bags..to make it cheaper for his clients. But he won't be able to buy this again for the same price, because he has different leathers each season..)


----------



## sandysandiego

I took your recommendation and went with the Zhoe Legend!  I love the look fo the Zhoe.  It is difficult to choose because I think a Selene in Nappa would 
be so pretty!  



bonniekir said:


> Personally I always like to try new models..If the size doesn't differ too much I would try the new Zhoe Legend ...it will be so elegant in the Artik!
> 
> 
> The Selene is not so structured as the Zhoe in any way..a bit slouchy depending on leather choice..so hard to decide!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> I took your recommendation and went with the Zhoe Legend!  I love the look fo the Zhoe.  It is difficult to choose because I think a Selene in Nappa would
> be so pretty!



Hi sandysandiego.......would you describe the Nappa for me, please?  How does it feel?  What do you like best about it?  Is it deeply saturated in color?  I am in 'decide mode' lol.  Thank you dear, hugs to your pup for me!


----------



## sandysandiego

Hi Lovie!

It is smooth and thick!  It is very saturated in color - at least the Blue Reef is.  I purchased a pebbled Minerva on the bay and much prefer the Nappa to the pebbled.  What color are you considering?



LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi sandysandiego.......would you describe the Nappa for me, please?  How does it feel?  What do you like best about it?  Is it deeply saturated in color?  I am in 'decide mode' lol.  Thank you dear, hugs to your pup for me!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I just asked him.  Since he seems to love his gray so much maybe he could offer the silver along with his dark gray?  I mean, it's summer, and maybe a lot of ladies would prefer the lighter silver for these warmer months.  I hope he answers me soon.
*



tastangan said:


> I supposed I should asked them but since I'm not looking to get a bag right away, I haven't bothered. I did just see a picture of Angel though and I think that has jumped to the top of my list of MM to get.


----------



## sandysandiego

I need some help deciding!

I am debating between the Midi Minerva in the Nabuck in either Cream or Yellow Ochre.
Valentina says that the Yellow Ochre is really a buckskin color.  Any suggestions?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Hi Lovie!
> 
> It is smooth and thick!  It is very saturated in color - at least the Blue Reef is.  I purchased a pebbled Minerva on the bay and much prefer the Nappa to the pebbled.  What color are you considering?


 

Ok, so...... I am quite certain I will be getting a Soulmate Midi in one of the Nubuck leathers, but I have really wanted a Zhoe since it's debut, so that has got me started on which Nappa leather I would choose.  Prior to asking you I was on the MM website and of course, I am always drawn to blue.....this season's Turquoise looks very deep and saturated to me, so I wanted someone's opinion that has felt the Nappa.  I am just in love with my Pebbleds, so hearing you love the Nappa even more makes me faint a little bit, ha!  You have always had such good taste in leathers, I greatly appreciate your reply and observations!


----------



## sandysandiego

I do highly encourage you to go for the Turquoise Nappa in the Zhoe!  I would be getting my Zhoe in the Turquoise Nappa leather had I not just gotten a Chloe Laguna Marcie!  

And, the Cobalt Nubuck would be mine if I didn't have the Blue Reef! I think the mIdi Minerva in Nubuck is the perfect combination!  I envy you your collection of Minervas!

I am in heaven getting another Massaccesi Nappa and a Nubuck/Nabuck!  

What Nubuck bag are you planning?

Puppy Finn is growing like crazy and super adorable!




LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, so...... I am quite certain I will be getting a Soulmate Midi in one of the Nubuck leathers, but I have really wanted a Zhoe since it's debut, so that has got me started on which Nappa leather I would choose.  Prior to asking you I was on the MM website and of course, I am always drawn to blue.....this season's Turquoise looks very deep and saturated to me, so I wanted someone's opinion that has felt the Nappa.  I am just in love with my Pebbleds, so hearing you love the Nappa even more makes me faint a little bit, ha!  You have always had such good taste in leathers, I greatly appreciate your reply and observations!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think there is going to be a big run on MM's Shimmer Cream Nuback.  It's not just a flat cream, but has a very subtle shimmer to it.  Repeat: VERY SUBTLE.  Don't want anyone to think it's metallic because it's not.  Absolutely INCREDIBLE for spring and summer bags, and lots of purse ladies are talking about it!  Valentina said she has already received many queries and even some orders for the shimmer cream Nuback.  I want some Shimmer Cream so badly, but I am so horrible with my bags.  Still, I do want some Shimmer Cream!*
 




sandysandiego said:


> I am so excited for you!  I too am ordering something in the Cream Nabuck!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I gave my choco Nappa Zhoe to my daughter because she actually got tears in her eyes when she saw it, and the mother's heart inside me just melted.    She went ga-ga over the light gold chain on the Zhoe.  But even though I don't have the Nappa bag anymore, Lovie, I have lots of Nappa swatches, some of them quite big.  I always thought the Nappa was stiff.  Maybe I thought that because Zhoe is structured.  Anyway, the Nappa swatches I have are very soft and bendy.  Of course not as flexible and slouchy like the pebbled leathers, but neither is it so stiff that it won't cooperate with doing a few limber acrobatics for you.  I think the more you wear Nappa the softer and puddly it gets.  My daughter is in love with the choco Nappa Zhoe.  It's wearing very well for her, and she gets so many compliments on it.  MM's Nappa is very luxe.  That's the very best thing about MM's leathers and workmanship -- everything he produces looks like it should cost $700-$800 . . . or more!  We are certainly able to buy wonderfully made luxury bags from MM!  Lucky us!* 




LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, so...... I am quite certain I will be getting a Soulmate Midi in one of the Nubuck leathers, but I have really wanted a Zhoe since it's debut, so that has got me started on which Nappa leather I would choose.  Prior to asking you I was on the MM website and of course, I am always drawn to blue.....this season's Turquoise looks very deep and saturated to me, so I wanted someone's opinion that has felt the Nappa.  I am just in love with my Pebbleds, so hearing you love the Nappa even more makes me faint a little bit, ha!  You have always had such good taste in leathers, I greatly appreciate your reply and observations!


----------



## tastangan

bonniekir said:


> Well, what I recall usually the standard linings are purchased in larger quantities, and therefore cheaper, whereas the bespoke linings are limited in stock..I think to fetch a good Price a full roll was somewhere near 500 m..and this will cover lots of bags!




Good to know. I didn't think of that.



Moonfancy said:


> *I just asked him.  Since he seems to love his gray so much maybe he could offer the silver along with his dark gray?  I mean, it's summer, and maybe a lot of ladies would prefer the lighter silver for these warmer months.  I hope he answers me soon.
> 
> *




Let us know what he says. I saw that the Angel is described as having a new summer grey lining, so there could be a new lining planned for it already.


----------



## Izzy48

Has anyone ordered the Stella?
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt

I ordered it in cobalt and received an email double checking the chain selection I chose. So nice of them to do so. Anyway, I am hoping it will look great.


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> I placed my order with Valentina yesterday. I ordered a Stella clutch in cobalt blue with silver hardware and I also ordered a midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck with brown handles.
> 
> I threw caution to the wind and decided that even though the cream shimmer nubuck is not the most practical it is a really gorgeous color. Oh well my norm is to purchase practical bags but once in a while I have to break that rule!!!!!


Your Stella sounds perfect. Is there an upcharge for the silver chain? Also I wish they would post pix of the inside of the bags!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Got a note from Valentina today, and she said they are trying to get all swatch requests together in a big batch.  If you've asked for a swatch you should ask for it again so they'll have the requests separate from bag orders or other emails.  Like maybe put SWATCH REQUEST in the subject line so Valentina can spot it right away.  I got a swatch of the Shimmer Cream Nabuk, and Oh My God!!!  It is the prettiest leather I have ever seen, and I don't say that lightly.  And not only is it indescribably gorgeous, but it feels softer than silk, satin, or velvet.  It feels like a CLOUD.  *


----------



## Moonfancy

*There is no extra charge for silver chain.  The only chain that's a bit higher is gunmetal.  But the light gold and silver are not bespoke chains, and you can order either one with no extra charge.*



momasaurus said:


> Your Stella sounds perfect. Is there an upcharge for the silver chain? Also I wish they would post pix of the inside of the bags!


----------



## Moonfancy

*He wrote on FB that he has a lighter gray for summer and that customers may also order his silver at no extra charge.  So there are 3 lining choices now -- his signature dark gray, his lighter gray, and his silver.  I wish he'd add a gold to that!
* 


tastangan said:


> Good to know. I didn't think of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what he says. I saw that the Angel is described as having a new summer grey lining, so there could be a new lining planned for it already.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Got a note from Valentina today, and she said they are trying to get all swatch requests together in a big batch.  If you've asked for a swatch you should ask for it again so they'll have the requests separate from bag orders or other emails.  Like maybe put SWATCH REQUEST in the subject line so Valentina can spot it right away.  I got a swatch of the Shimmer Cream Nabuk, and Oh My God!!!  It is the prettiest leather I have ever seen, and I don't say that lightly.  And not only is it indescribably gorgeous, but it feels softer than silk, satin, or velvet.  It feels like a CLOUD.  *


Oh, I have an email sent to Valentina about 2 days ago but no response yet.  I was asking about my recently placed orders and also for swatches.  Maybe I should send a separate email just for the swatches as you suggested.  Thanks!

Btw, I'm interested in the nubuck but I'm not sure about its upkeep.  Nice colors Marco has in nubuck!


----------



## msd_bags

Izzy48 said:


> Has anyone ordered the Stella?
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=stella-cobalt
> 
> I ordered it in cobalt and received an email double checking the chain selection I chose. So nice of them to do so. Anyway, I am hoping it will look great.


That's nice of them to make a verification!


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *He wrote on FB that he has a lighter gray for summer and that customers may also order his silver at no extra charge.  So there are 3 lining choices now -- his signature dark gray, his lighter gray, and his silver.  I wish he'd add a gold to that!
> *



A silver lining? That sounds pretty. Are there pictures of this? And would this apply to all bags, or just the new summer styles?


----------



## djfmn

momasaurus said:


> Your Stella sounds perfect. Is there an upcharge for the silver chain? Also I wish they would post pix of the inside of the bags!


They have inside photos of the Stella on their FB page. There was no extra charge for the silver HW on the Stella.


----------



## msd_bags

The Soulmate Midi in Massaccesi's FB page is just gorgeous!!  Unfortunately though I can't order one yet  until I've replenished my bag fund.  I just got a notice that the bags I ordered have just shipped via DHL!


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> They have inside photos of the Stella on their FB page. There was no extra charge for the silver HW on the Stella.


Thanks, *djfmn*. Between the website, this thread, Pinterest, and their FB page I always forget something!


----------



## rosamonde

Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.


----------



## Izzy48

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.



Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

Moonfancy said:


> *I gave my choco Nappa Zhoe to my daughter because she actually got tears in her eyes when she saw it, and the mother's heart inside me just melted.    She went ga-ga over the light gold chain on the Zhoe.  But even though I don't have the Nappa bag anymore, Lovie, I have lots of Nappa swatches, some of them quite big.  I always thought the Nappa was stiff.  Maybe I thought that because Zhoe is structured.  Anyway, the Nappa swatches I have are very soft and bendy.  Of course not as flexible and slouchy like the pebbled leathers, but neither is it so stiff that it won't cooperate with doing a few limber acrobatics for you.  I think the more you wear Nappa the softer and puddly it gets.  My daughter is in love with the choco Nappa Zhoe.  It's wearing very well for her, and she gets so many compliments on it.  MM's Nappa is very luxe.  That's the very best thing about MM's leathers and workmanship -- everything he produces looks like it should cost $700-$800 . . . or more!  We are certainly able to buy wonderfully made luxury bags from MM!  Lucky us!*



Lost count of the number I have given my daughter. I know how you felt.


----------



## sandysandiego

Can you post a pic of the swatch...please



Moonfancy said:


> *Got a note from Valentina today, and she said they are trying to get all swatch requests together in a big batch.  If you've asked for a swatch you should ask for it again so they'll have the requests separate from bag orders or other emails.  Like maybe put SWATCH REQUEST in the subject line so Valentina can spot it right away.  I got a swatch of the Shimmer Cream Nabuk, and Oh My God!!!  It is the prettiest leather I have ever seen, and I don't say that lightly.  And not only is it indescribably gorgeous, but it feels softer than silk, satin, or velvet.  It feels like a CLOUD.  *


----------



## sandysandiego

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.


This color is amazing!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.



Oh my Lou......this is gorgeous!   
Just reading how good the scent is really did me in!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> I need some help deciding!
> 
> I am debating between the Midi Minerva in the Nabuck in either Cream or Yellow Ochre.
> Valentina says that the Yellow Ochre is really a buckskin color.  Any suggestions?



sandysandiego this is impossible to answer!!!!!!!  Lol

(but a good excuse for Soph and I to say hi to beautiful Finn baby with his sweet paws!)


----------



## rosamonde

Izzy48 said:


> Beautiful!





sandysandiego said:


> This color is amazing!





LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh my Lou......this is gorgeous!
> Just reading how good the scent is really did me in!



So glad you like, ladies! Marco's workmanship is really superb. The pebbled leather on this bag is so soft and fluid it's really like the bag is made out of some sort of wonderful fabric.

*SandySanDiego*, the dark taupe is a perfect year-round neutral (for me)--a sort of dove color, or putty...very elegant and subtle. I really like it too!

*LoveHandbags*, it sounds like you know _exactly_ the scent I'm talking about!  It's very heady and wonderful and makes the bag seem very sensual somehow.


----------



## Juliemvis

Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag


----------



## Izzy48

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079



Love it in red as well!


----------



## msd_bags

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.


Such a beauty!! In general, I'm crazy about leather smell, and my Athena surely doesn't disappoint so I know what you mean with the wonderful smell!!



Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag


Really gorgeous and looks good on you!! I was this close to ordering a Zhoe in Red Cherry with my Midi Minerva, but I became torn between the Zhoe and Zhoe Legend when the latter came out.  So I ordered a midi Selene instead (was this even logical?  haha).  Hope to order a Zhoe/Zhoe Legend maybe last quarter of the year.

Do I remember right that you are about 5'4"?  I'm the same height and the length is very nice on you, so this will work for me as well.


----------



## Izzy48

rosamonde said:


> So glad you like, ladies! Marco's workmanship is really superb. The pebbled leather on this bag is so soft and fluid it's really like the bag is made out of some sort of wonderful fabric.
> 
> *SandySanDiego*, the dark taupe is a perfect year-round neutral (for me)--a sort of dove color, or putty...very elegant and subtle. I really like it too!
> 
> *LoveHandbags*, it sounds like you know _exactly_ the scent I'm talking about!  It's very heady and wonderful and makes the bag seem very sensual somehow.


!

His work is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## renza

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.


Very pretty!



Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079


I am so very tempted to get this red Zhoe.


----------



## Odebdo

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.




That is simply stunning!! Did you go with silver hardware? Looking at it on my phone so not the biggest picture! Just lovely! Congrats!


----------



## pbnjam

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079


This looks great on you. Can you tell me if your strap is on the shortest notch? Can it be shortened anymore than what you have on in the pic? Also did you make any changes to the strap? Tia!


----------



## Juliemvis

pbnjam said:


> This looks great on you. Can you tell me if your strap is on the shortest notch? Can it be shortened anymore than what you have on in the pic? Also did you make any changes to the strap? Tia!


I had to make a extra hole in the strap myself , I wish I had asked Valentina to make the strap longer [emoji2]


----------



## momasaurus

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079


This very bag is coming to me sooooon! So cute. You look great!


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079



So pretty and looks great on you!


----------



## rosamonde

Odebdo said:


> That is simply stunning!! Did you go with silver hardware? Looking at it on my phone so not the biggest picture! Just lovely! Congrats!



Hi *Odebdo*! Yes, it's the silver hardware. I asked Marco to send me a photo of all three kinds of hardware (light gold, silver, and gunmetal) laid out against the dark taupe, and he very sweetly obliged. All three looked really nice with this color leather, and any of them would have been a good choice.

I actually probably preferred the gunmetal most of all a wee bit, but there was an upcharge for it and it didn't look _greatly_ different from the regular silver, so I decided not to spend the extra cash...it was already a bespoke bag _and _I asked and paid extra for the zippers, so I was being frugal.


----------



## pbnjam

Juliemvis said:


> I had to make a extra hole in the strap myself , I wish I had asked Valentina to make the strap longer [emoji2]




Hmm.. I'm only 5'2" so maybe it will work for me. The long strap for midi minerva was a tad too long for me. I still haven't gotten around to make another hole to shorten the strap. I did voice my concern to Valentina before the purchase but I guess it's really hard to tell. So I'm hoping that I won't run into the same problem when I order a Zhoe.


----------



## BlueCherry

None of the SS15 bags appeal to me so far. Again they are fairly classic in style and no extra hardware to be seen [emoji16]


----------



## BlueCherry

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079




Your Zhoe looks really great on you, I like the way you've dressed it down...


----------



## Jendo1

I placed my first Massaccesi bag order before Easter and got my shipping notice from Valentina on April 8. Any idea how long I have to wait for my bags to reach California? I am trying to be patient, but really want to have them in my hands. My tracking notice only shows that it left Milan.


----------



## bonniekir

Jendo1 said:


> I placed my first Massaccesi bag order before Easter and got my shipping notice from Valentina on April 8. Any idea how long I have to wait for my bags to reach California? I am trying to be patient, but really want to have them in my hands. My tracking notice only shows that it left Milan.


 


As soon as a parcel leaves a country and arrives to the destination , you must search for it in your own country. I have sent a lot to USA from Europe, and if it takes some time, it is due to the NY international customs, and how long time they take to clear! Hopefully they are fast, so you soon can enjoy your new bag!


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pic of my red zhoe [emoji3]love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2962078
> View attachment 2962079




This bag looks gorgeous on you!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bonniekir

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.




This is such an elegant bag!! Great with the silver hw! Congrats


----------



## Sl0thbear

Has anyone ordered the Angel yet? I kind of like it except for the tassels on the side. I'd also prefer if it wasn't in nubuck (or nabuk as he calls it) but more of a nappa or pebbled leather. Hmmm i wonder if they could bespoke that.....

I'm not crazy about the soulmate it looks like a grocery bag to me.


----------



## bonniekir

Sl0thbear said:


> Has anyone ordered the Angel yet? I kind of like it except for the tassels on the side. I'd also prefer if it wasn't in nubuck (or nabuk as he calls it) but more of a nappa or pebbled leather. Hmmm i wonder if they could bespoke that.....
> 
> I'm not crazy about the soulmate it looks like a grocery bag to me.




yes, I have ordered the Angel!  In the Nubuck// Nabuk though. MM does offer the Angel in the pebbled in the summer colours...but also bespoke!


I've also ordered the Soulmate..mostly for shopping trips! I think this will be perfect!


----------



## rosamonde

BigCherry said:


> None of the SS15 bags appeal to me so far. Again they are fairly classic in style and no extra hardware to be seen [emoji16]



Agreed--they definitely tend to the minimalist classic. A couple of the new designs are less formal (Soulmate, Angel).


----------



## rosamonde

Jendo1 said:


> I placed my first Massaccesi bag order before Easter and got my shipping notice from Valentina on April 8. Any idea how long I have to wait for my bags to reach California? I am trying to be patient, but really want to have them in my hands. My tracking notice only shows that it left Milan.



The same thing happened to me--the tracking was stuck at that point for a few days, and suddenly, USPS delivered my bag. The whole turnaround was quite fast--less than two weeks from order date until delivery. I hope your new bag(s) come to you soon! Keep us posted.


----------



## rosamonde

bonniekir said:


> This is such an elegant bag!! Great with the silver hw! Congrats





It does feel a bit on the elegant, upscale side when carried! The color makes it feel understated too...like you look twice and go, Oh...nice bag.


----------



## rosamonde

I am thinking about the Soulmate too,* bonniekir*...but not sure whether to get the regular or the midi size. Have you decided?

:help:


----------



## pbnjam

I am most likely going to get a black zhoe and very much considering putting on a sticker from Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> I am most likely going to get a black zhoe and very much considering putting on a sticker from Anya Hindmarch.



What? LOL

Why would you do that?


----------



## pbnjam

rosamonde said:


> What? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you do that?




Why? Does it sound like a crazy idea? Lol cus I think her stickers are very cute! Maybe initials or a smiley face.


----------



## Julija

pbnjam said:


> I am most likely going to get a black zhoe and very much considering putting on a sticker from Anya Hindmarch.



Wow, I love Anya's stickers. Amazing idea to put it on black Zhoe, I think it will look totally amazing. I need some stickers in my life as well.


----------



## rosamonde

Oh, OK...clearly I am not hipped up to this "sticker" idea. I thought *pbnjam* meant that she would put Anya Hindmarch's _brand label_ on top of the Massaccesi one!

Never mind.


----------



## bblonde

rosamonde said:


> Here is the full-size Selene Zip in bespoke Dark Taupe. Unbelievably fluid leather. Smells fantastic too.


Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## bonniekir

Rosamonde :I prefer midi//large or large bags..So I ordered the larger version. If it is too large , it'll be easier for me to step down to a smaller size next time. Wheras if the bag is too small, I'll kick myself!


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam: Black Zhoe sounds like a great bag for all events!

 Actually I did not about  stickers either, so I looked this up. They look very cute !!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Rosamonde :I prefer midi//large or large bags..So I ordered the larger version. If it is too large , it'll be easier for me to step down to a smaller size next time. Wheras if the bag is too small, I'll kick myself!



Exactly!  Lololololololol, more Massaccesi leather is always better than less.


----------



## rosamonde

bonniekir said:


> Rosamonde :I prefer midi//large or large bags..So I ordered the larger version. If it is too large , it'll be easier for me to step down to a smaller size next time. Wheras if the bag is too small, I'll kick myself!



Oh, great! When do you expect yours to arrive? I might hold off on ordering mine until you've received yours, in the hopes that you can review yours for us.


----------



## rosamonde

bblonde said:


> Wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## pbnjam

Julija said:


> Wow, I love Anya's stickers. Amazing idea to put it on black Zhoe, I think it will look totally amazing. I need some stickers in my life as well.


Thanks! I think so too. Though I haven't found the right ones yet. 


rosamonde said:


> Oh, OK...clearly I am not hipped up to this "sticker" idea. I thought *pbnjam* meant that she would put Anya Hindmarch's _brand label_ on top of the Massaccesi one!
> 
> Never mind.


Lol. No worries. I can so see why you would think that. I just learned about these stickers recently on this forum. I'm always a kid at heart so I love these lil knick knacks. 



bonniekir said:


> pbnjam: Black Zhoe sounds like a great bag for all events!
> 
> Actually I did not about  stickers either, so I looked this up. They look very cute !!


I think so too. It will be so useful for any occasion!  Also really want something in smooth leather because it looks wonderful in all these reveals.


----------



## rosamonde

pbnjam said:


> Lol. No worries. I can so see why you would think that. I just learned about these stickers recently on this forum. I'm always a kid at heart so I love these lil knick knacks.



My apologies for jumping to weird conclusions!


----------



## renza

Opinions please!

Marco very kindly sent me photos of gold and silver chain against a candy red zhoe that is currently being made. I still can't decide! Looking at the photos what do you all think--which looks better?
I wear mostly silver jewelry but I don't mind mixing metals if it's not a formal occasion.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I have this bag with gold, but I wish I had gotten silver. I actually didn't know that silver was the same price or I would have gotten it! Nothing wrong with gold but I prefer silver


----------



## sandysandiego

Normally I am a silver hardware girl but I really like the light gold MM hardware!  




renza said:


> Opinions please!
> 
> Marco very kindly sent me photos of gold and silver chain against a candy red zhoe that is currently being made. I still can't decide! Looking at the photos what do you all think--which looks better?
> I wear mostly silver jewelry but I don't mind mixing metals if it's not a formal occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964477
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964478


----------



## thedseer

renza said:


> Opinions please!
> 
> Marco very kindly sent me photos of gold and silver chain against a candy red zhoe that is currently being made. I still can't decide! Looking at the photos what do you all think--which looks better?
> I wear mostly silver jewelry but I don't mind mixing metals if it's not a formal occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964477
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964478



Silver!


----------



## rosamonde

renza said:


> Opinions please!
> 
> Marco very kindly sent me photos of gold and silver chain against a candy red zhoe that is currently being made. I still can't decide! Looking at the photos what do you all think--which looks better?
> I wear mostly silver jewelry but I don't mind mixing metals if it's not a formal occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964477
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964478



I vote silver as well! It looks like a fresher, more current combination. But the light gold is also pretty and is probably more classic.


----------



## renza

Thanks, everyone! I'm relieved to hear that you guys think this shade of red works with silver.


----------



## msd_bags

My order (consisting of 2 bags) arrived in my country (Philippines) a few hours ago via DHL (of course I've been refreshing the tracking info every hour, lol!).  Today is April 17 here. I placed the order April 8.  It was shipped out April 14.  Very fast!  But I was told by DHL that I will receive the package on Monday (boo!).  Today is Friday, and the courier has left for the day, and since DHL has only 1 cycle for my area, the courier will not be coming back for the day.  And then they also don't have delivery in my area on Saturdays.  So I will get my package on Monday. My customs charge is about US$165 for my order worth 485 euros (with shipping cost) which I will pay upon delivery.  In my country, custom duties and taxes for handbags translate to roughly 1/3 of the the cost of items plus shipping. Very high! That's why sometimes I reroute to the US. I did that for my first Massaccesi order.  If not for our celebration for my dad's birthday this weekend (a trip to my hometown) which will provide a distraction, it would be a loooong weekend!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi ladies, I have a quick question. Have you paid customs on your orders when shipped to US? Thank you!


----------



## pbnjam

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question. Have you paid customs on your orders when shipped to US? Thank you!




I forgot exactly how much but I was sent a bill after getting the bag to pay for duties from DHL.


----------



## rosamonde

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi ladies, I have a quick question. Have you paid customs on your orders when shipped to US? Thank you!



I asked Marco to ship USPS instead of DHL and did not have a customs bill.


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you pbnjam and rosamonde! Now I know what to do.


----------



## rosamonde

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you pbnjam and rosamonde! Now I know what to do.





Glad to be of assistance, madame!


----------



## Jendo1

rosamonde said:


> The same thing happened to me--the tracking was stuck at that point for a few days, and suddenly, USPS delivered my bag. The whole turnaround was quite fast--less than two weeks from order date until delivery. I hope your new bag(s) come to you soon! Keep us posted.



Thanks! I checked tracking and my bags are in NY now, so they should be delivered next week. I am so excited! I can't wait to have my bags!


----------



## djfmn

I also asked Marco to ship USPS. I have had DHL and there is always a customs and handling charge. I have not paid a customs when they are sent using USPS.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

pbnjam said:


> I forgot exactly how much but I was sent a bill after getting the bag to pay for duties from DHL.




Hmm- I don't recall getting a bill- did it come later or with the package?


----------



## pbnjam

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hmm- I don't recall getting a bill- did it come later or with the package?


It came after receiving the package. My memory is not great. I think about a week or two later. Then I just paid it online.


----------



## pbnjam

pbnjam said:


> It came after receiving the package. My memory is not great. I think about a week or two later. Then I just paid it online.


O i just checked my records and I paid $39.17 about a month after receiving the bag to DHL.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> My order (consisting of 2 bags) arrived in my country (Philippines) a few hours ago via DHL (of course I've been refreshing the tracking info every hour, lol!).  Today is April 17 here. I placed the order April 8.  It was shipped out April 14.  Very fast!  But I was told by DHL that I will receive the package on Monday (boo!).  Today is Friday, and the courier has left for the day, and since DHL has only 1 cycle for my area, the courier will not be coming back for the day.  And then they also don't have delivery in my area on Saturdays.  So I will get my package on Monday. My customs charge is about US$165 for my order worth 485 euros (with shipping cost) which I will pay upon delivery.  In my country, custom duties and taxes for handbags translate to roughly 1/3 of the the cost of items plus shipping. Very high! That's why sometimes I reroute to the US. I did that for my first Massaccesi order.  If not for our celebration for my dad's birthday this weekend (a trip to my hometown) which will provide a distraction, it would be a loooong weekend!!




 The costs for customs, handling etc here in Denmark from outside EU will be around 40-45% of value incl shipment depending on type of goods! Buh!
On the brighter side for me is the fact, that MM is in the EU..so no taxes etc.  ..and my new bags will arrive Monday!!


----------



## renza

djfmn said:


> I also asked Marco to ship USPS. I have had DHL and there is always a customs and handling charge. I have not paid a customs when they are sent using USPS.


Do you just say in your comments that you would like the bag shipped USPS? And it costs approximately how much? Thanks!


----------



## tastangan

renza said:


> Do you just say in your comments that you would like the bag shipped USPS? And it costs approximately how much? Thanks!




Not djfmn, but I was corresponding with them via email so I mentioned that I would like it shipped via USPS. Shipping was 25 for one bag and arrived within a week.


----------



## tastangan

bonniekir said:


> The costs for customs, handling etc here in Denmark from outside EU will be around 40-45% of value incl shipment depending on type of goods! Buh!
> On the brighter side for me is the fact, that MM is in the EU..so no taxes etc.  ..and my new bags will arrive Monday!!




I think it's a sign that you should buy more MMs then! Can't wait to see your new bags.


----------



## Moonfancy

MM's regular shipping system to the States is by USPS.  They don't charge custom fees, and their shipping fee is around $27.  MM only uses DHL if the customer requests it in order to receive it really fast.  (DHL delivers in 3 days, but customer is advised that 10% customs fees will be charged.). So unless you request DHL to the States you will get USPS for $27.  &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## renza

tastangan said:


> Not djfmn, but I was corresponding with them via email so I mentioned that I would like it shipped via USPS. Shipping was 25 for one bag and arrived within a week.





Moonfancy said:


> MM's regular shipping system to the States is by USPS.  They don't charge custom fees, and their shipping fee is around $27.  MM only uses DHL if the customer requests it in order to receive it really fast.  (DHL delivers in 3 days, but customer is advised that 10% customs fees will be charged.). So unless you request DHL to the States you will get USPS for $27.  &#65533;&#65533;


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

renza said:


> Do you just say in your comments that you would like the bag shipped USPS? And it costs approximately how much? Thanks!



Marco offers either DHL or USPS if I am not mistaken. It costs the same for the shipping but I prefer USPS because I have not had to pay any customs when I have had it shipped USPS. 

I normally send an email to Valentina and request that my bags are shipped USPSand not DHL  after I have placed an order.


----------



## momasaurus

OK, I think I'm relieved. I didn't request any special shipping (he shipped SDA, whatever that is), and I do not want to have to pay customs!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I have had to pay Customs with both DHL and USPS, but with USPS it was only once (that is one time out of many many international parcel deliveries) whereas DHL it was consistently every time.


Fear not if you get dinged with USPS, for me it was only about 7% and it is unlikely to happen again.


----------



## djfmn

My bags are both ready the cobalt blue Stella and the cream shimmer Nubuck midi Soulmate. Marco is waiting for the chain for the Stella to be delivered in silver. I told him not to ship the bags until the chain is delivered to his workshop and he can attach it to the Stella.


----------



## djfmn

I am getting my daughter a Lead midi Selene for her birthday and I am wanting another midi Soulmate in pebble. I originally wanted a pebble leather midi Soulmate and I threw caution to the wind and purchased a cream shimmer nubuck . Not sure which color I am going to get but I am leaning towards the light green. I wanted a peachy pink for summer and second choice was a green or blue pebbled. I am waiting to get some swatches before I make the final decision.


----------



## bonniekir

I just recieved my Ochre Nubuck Soulmate..OMG ths leather is so gorgeous!! Next to come will def be an Angel..in Taupe, because I also got swatches I wanted!!
Pictures might wait a bit, because my connection is suffering !!


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved my Ochre Nubuck Soulmate..OMG ths leather is so gorgeous!! Next to come will def be an Angel..in Taupe, because I also got swatches I wanted!!
> Pictures might wait a bit, because my connection is suffering !!




Can't wait to see it Bonnie!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved my Ochre Nubuck Soulmate..OMG ths leather is so gorgeous!! Next to come will def be an Angel..in Taupe, because I also got swatches I wanted!!
> Pictures might wait a bit, because my connection is suffering !!



Bonnie I am really looking forward to seeing photos of your Ochre Nubuck Soulmate and hearing what you think of the nubuck leather. I ordered the cream shimmer midi Soulmate and I was nervous to get that leather. It sounds as though you really like the nubuck leather.


----------



## bonniekir

Thanks Oddebie and Djfmn,


Yes, the leather is very soft, not heavy and drapes well in this model! So I'm excited to see how well it'll wear in this household of mine!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> Thanks Oddebie and Djfmn,
> 
> 
> Yes, the leather is very soft, not heavy and drapes well in this model! So I'm excited to see how well it'll wear in this household of mine!



Congrats! Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## msd_bags

My post disappeared!! Let me try again.

Finally received my M bags this Tuesday! DHL wasn't able to deliver on Monday because of terrible traffic. Imagine it was already here in Manila since Friday! All day Monday I was refreshing tracking info.

So I bought 2 bags. From the very start it was really the Minerva style that I was attracted to though at that time I got an Athena. Now, I got a midi Minerva in Light Grey pebbled leather and wow, what can I say!! I really love it. Leather is thick, supple and smells so good! After lusting for this style for some time I am delighted to see it IRL.

I have a little reservation on the midi Selene. I'm not used to this small size  for a tote. In hindsight, maybe I should have ordered the regular size. But anyway, I like how the bag looks when cinched. As to the color Nut Brown, I am actually not used to carrying brown bags and this is just an attempt to venture more into this color. There's something I'm looking for in this shade of brown, maybe a little more sheen? Perhaps the SS2015 Brown is a better brown? Btw, my photos may not be the best to reflect true color. Dusk was setting in when I took them and lighting was not so good.

I'm almost 5'4" for reference.


----------



## pbnjam

MSD - Congrats! Your bags looks beautiful on you! The cinched look makes the bag look so elegant and refined. Like a day to night look.


----------



## rosamonde

msd_bags said:


> My post disappeared!! Let me try again.
> 
> Finally received my M bags this Tuesday! DHL wasn't able to deliver on Monday because of terrible traffic. Imagine it was already here in Manila since Friday! All day Monday I was refreshing tracking info.
> 
> So I bought 2 bags. From the very start it was really the Minerva style that I was attracted to though at that time I got an Athena. Now, I got a midi Minerva in Light Grey pebbled leather and wow, what can I say!! I really love it. Leather is thick, supple and smells so good! After lusting for this style for some time I am delighted to see it IRL.
> 
> I have a little reservation on the midi Selene. I'm not used to this small size  for a tote. In hindsight, maybe I should have ordered the regular size. But anyway, I like how the bag looks when cinched. As to the color Nut Brown, I am actually not used to carrying brown bags and this is just an attempt to venture more into this color. There's something I'm looking for in this shade of brown, maybe a little more sheen? Perhaps the SS2015 Brown is a better brown? Btw, my photos may not be the best to reflect true color. Dusk was setting in when I took them and lighting was not so good.
> 
> I'm almost 5'4" for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2969748
> 
> View attachment 2969749
> 
> View attachment 2969750



Both bags are BEAUTIFUL! I actually _especially_ love the nut-brown midi Selene. It looks so classic in that color. Keep an open mind...I bet you will grow to adore this bag!

I was interested to hear your thoughts about the size of the midi Selene being too small...I ordered the regular Selene and was astonished at how huge it is! I mean, I can fit _major_ amounts of stuff in there. It's the biggest bag I own, and really too big for me just running around town--I had to actually look for things to put in there so the bag wouldn't look empty and saggy when worn! 

I don't mean to invade your post, but just so you can compare, here is what my regular Selene looks like inside. I had all my usual stuff in pouches but also added a jumbo extra-tall stiff-sided organizer from Divide and Conquer (the pouches filled the organizer--you can't really see them all here), plus a Longchamp small crossbody bag so I could just leave the Selene locked in the boot and take the essentials with me (not that the Selene was heavy even with all this stuff in it--still weighed just under 6 lbs.). 

The pic doesn't show depth all that well, or how far down in the bag all this stuff actually was. There was still plenty of space in the bag (I carried it with the sides cinched in) and didn't even use any of the zip pockets, inside or out. Seriously I could easily have fit twice the amount of stuff in it than this pic shows. This would make a great all-day work tote (put your laptop and insulated lunch bag in there!) or an elegant carry-on for sure.

Would love to know more about how much the midi size holds--I am thinking of ordering. Any specific thoughts on this? Anyway, enjoy your new treasures!


----------



## VanBod1525

Bonnie, I can't wait to see that Ochre Soulmate!!


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> MSD - Congrats! Your bags looks beautiful on you! The cinched look makes the bag look so elegant and refined. Like a day to night look.


I'm really pleasantly surprised at how pretty this bag looks cinched!  I agree on the adjective 'elegant' - I think it has something to do with the hardware on the handles.  




rosamonde said:


> Both bags are BEAUTIFUL! I actually _especially_ love the nut-brown midi Selene. It looks so classic in that color. Keep an open mind...I bet you will grow to adore this bag!
> 
> I was interested to hear your thoughts about the size of the midi Selene being too small...I ordered the regular Selene and was astonished at how huge it is! I mean, I can fit _major_ amounts of stuff in there. It's the biggest bag I own, and really too big for me just running around town--I had to actually look for things to put in there so the bag wouldn't look empty and saggy when worn!
> 
> I don't mean to invade your post, but just so you can compare, here is what my regular Selene looks like inside. I had all my usual stuff in pouches but also added a jumbo extra-tall stiff-sided organizer from Divide and Conquer (the pouches filled the organizer--you can't really see them all here), plus a Longchamp small crossbody bag so I could just leave the Selene locked in the boot and take the essentials with me (not that the Selene was heavy even with all this stuff in it--still weighed just under 6 lbs.).
> 
> The pic doesn't show depth all that well, or how far down in the bag all this stuff actually was. There was still plenty of space in the bag (I carried it with the sides cinched in) and didn't even use any of the zip pockets, inside or out. Seriously I could easily have fit twice the amount of stuff in it than this pic shows. This would make a great all-day work tote (put your laptop and insulated lunch bag in there!) or an elegant carry-on for sure.
> 
> Would love to know more about how much the midi size holds--I am thinking of ordering. Any specific thoughts on this? Anyway, enjoy your new treasures!


Actually you're right, I have a feeling this Nut Brown Midi Selene will grow on me.  Plus the cinched look is really pretty!  

Thanks for showing what the regular Selene can hold.  It seems to be really big and holds a lot!  Now I wonder if midi Selene is the better choice for my needs?  I'll check the midi Selene later when I get home as I'm already in the office (it's Wednesday morning here already).  I didn't get the chance last night.  Actually, maybe it's because I'm used to carrying big bags that's why I find the midi Selene a bit small.  Especially when it's a tote, one would expect a bigger bag.

Btw, I'm already using the midi Minerva today!  And this one is not small at all.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Bonnie I am really looking forward to seeing photos of your Ochre Nubuck Soulmate and hearing what you think of the nubuck leather. I ordered the cream shimmer midi Soulmate and I was nervous to get that leather. It sounds as though you really like the nubuck leather.


I got a swatch of the cream shimmer nubuck leather.  Color is very nice and I like the shimmer.  The look of the nubuck leather on the  shimmer cream is different from the Cobalt Blue nubuck though.  To my eyes and based on the texture, I would not have thought shimmer cream is nubuck. It doesn't feel as velvety as the cobalt blue nubuck.  My finger glides on it like smooth leather.  I like it actually!  Hope this helps.  I'm sure you'll like it too!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I got a swatch of the cream shimmer nubuck leather.  Color is very nice and I like the shimmer.  The look of the nubuck leather on the  shimmer cream is different from the Cobalt Blue nubuck though.  To my eyes and based on the texture, I would not have thought shimmer cream is nubuck. It doesn't feel as velvety as the cobalt blue nubuck.  My finger glides on it like smooth leather.  I like it actually!  Hope this helps.  I'm sure you'll like it too!



MSD_bags thank you so much for letting me know about the cream nubuck. I was deciding between the cobalt blue and the cream nubuck and I went with the cream based on a picture I saw. I have not seen the swatches but I am waiting to get some swatches. I think I will ask for the cobalt blue nubuck swatch your description sounds incredible. 

I thought I might get another midi Soulmate in pebbled leather for summer but it sounds as though I need to reconsider getting another nubuck leather bag.

I love the photos of your bags especially the midi Selene the color is gorgeous. I love the size of the midi Selene I found the full size bags too big for me. I also love the Minerva it is such a gorgeous leather. Thank you for showing us your wonderful new bags.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags Lovely Pictures of your new bags. Thanks for showing! 


I also am a great liker on the Minerva, your choise of leather suits the bag very well!!! Also the midi Selene is a wonderful model, I think the size suits your frame perfect.. The Nut Brown is a really good Brown, so I would also just give it some time to grow on you. I used to have only Brown /Black bags before 
The reg Selene is a large bag, granted..I think I could fit a pup in it! 


Congratulations on your new bags!!


(I'll take some comparison pics, so you can see..I have a similar height as you, allthough not the frame..ahem..but I sometimes need to bring a laptop with me, so I tend to buy large bags)


----------



## bonniekir

Apologies for the pictures. I used to take pics from upstairs facing North, because the colours are more true from that side. Unfortunately my ankle injury can't make me climb the stairs..so it's downstais in the darkest room!
I hope you all get an idea how soft the leather is. Lining is dark grey..not the blue-ish colour one see..


1. picture taken in the sun gives the best and most true colour of the Ochre. 
2. pic : Shows the beginning of puddle.. 
3rd : What I also love is the two way opening


----------



## bonniekir

Comparison pics of the reg Selene and seline midi. From the one side and middle. Leathers are Lead w/silver hw and Bronze w/ lght gold.
 There is a huge difference


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> MSD_bags thank you so much for letting me know about the cream nubuck. I was deciding between the cobalt blue and the cream nubuck and I went with the cream based on a picture I saw. I have not seen the swatches but I am waiting to get some swatches. I think I will ask for the cobalt blue nubuck swatch your description sounds incredible.
> 
> I thought I might get another midi Soulmate in pebbled leather for summer but it sounds as though I need to reconsider getting another nubuck leather bag.
> 
> I love the photos of your bags especially the midi Selene the color is gorgeous. I love the size of the midi Selene I found the full size bags too big for me. I also love the Minerva it is such a gorgeous leather. Thank you for showing us your wonderful new bags.


Maybe sometime in the future I'll get a mini Soulmate in pebbled leather (as well as the handles).  Share with us your pics too when you get your order!!  I think the brown midi Selene is growing on me by the hour.   Thanks!



bonniekir said:


> msd_bags Lovely Pictures of your new bags. Thanks for showing!
> 
> 
> I also am a great liker on the Minerva, your choise of leather suits the bag very well!!! Also the midi Selene is a wonderful model, I think the size suits your frame perfect.. The Nut Brown is a really good Brown, so I would also just give it some time to grow on you. I used to have only Brown /Black bags before
> The reg Selene is a large bag, granted..I think I could fit a pup in it!
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new bags!!
> 
> 
> (I'll take some comparison pics, so you can see..I have a similar height as you, allthough not the frame..ahem..but I sometimes need to bring a laptop with me, so I tend to buy large bags)


Thanks Bonnie!! Yes, I will give the nut brown a chance.   Thanks for the comparison pic, the size difference is really significant!  I love love your Soulmate! But I'm scared of the upkeep needed for nubuck leathers so I might go for the all pebbled one - but this will not come soon.  I will first enjoy my 2 new ones!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> My post disappeared!! Let me try again.
> 
> Finally received my M bags this Tuesday! DHL wasn't able to deliver on Monday because of terrible traffic. Imagine it was already here in Manila since Friday! All day Monday I was refreshing tracking info.


 
Such lovely lovely purchases msd_bags!  They look fabulous on you.  Two perfect neutrals that will be fabulous with every outfit, just like your Athena!  Enjoy!



bonniekir said:


> I just recieved my Ochre Nubuck Soulmate..OMG ths leather is so gorgeous!! Next to come will def be an Angel..in Taupe, because I also got swatches I wanted!!
> Pictures might wait a bit, because my connection is suffering !!


Hi bonniekir, I am so happy you love your bags!  The Nubuck sounds fabulous!  How fun it must be to have these different leathers in your collection!  Yum!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Comparison pics of the reg Selene and seline midi. From the one side and middle. Leathers are Lead w/silver hw and Bronze w/ lght gold.
> There is a huge difference




Oh my stars, I should have kept scrolling!  What beautiful pictures.  Thank you for the comparison of the Midi and Regular Selene, how helpful that is going to be for so many!


Your Nubuck bag is gorgeous!  I love it with the long strap on too, such a beautiful contrast.  Thanks so much for posting your pictures!


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> Apologies for the pictures. I used to take pics from upstairs facing North, because the colours are more true from that side. Unfortunately my ankle injury can't make me climb the stairs..so it's downstais in the darkest room!
> I hope you all get an idea how soft the leather is. Lining is dark grey..not the blue-ish colour one see..
> 
> 
> 1. picture taken in the sun gives the best and most true colour of the Ochre.
> 2. pic : Shows the beginning of puddle..
> 3rd : What I also love is the two way opening



Congrats on your new Soulmate!  Love the color and the smooshy slouch!! I'm still trying to decide on mine.  I love the cream but I am unsure about the 'shimmer' quality to the leather.  I may have to consider the ochre, it is my second favorite color.


----------



## djfmn

Bonnie that Soulmate in ochre is gorgeous. It is such a lovely color nubuck and looks as though it will be very versatile. Thank you for the photos they are gorgeous.


----------



## bonniekir

ivyfalls said:


> Congrats on your new Soulmate!  Love the color and the smooshy slouch!! I'm still trying to decide on mine.  I love the cream but I am unsure about the 'shimmer' quality to the leather.  I may have to consider the ochre, it is my second favorite color.


 
You can get with or without Shimmer to the Cream and the Cobalt. If I did not have slobbery dogs, I would loved to have a bag in the Cream!


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> You can get with or without Shimmer to the Cream and the Cobalt. If I did not have slobbery dogs, I would loved to have a bag in the Cream!




Oh, wow thanks!  Well I have three slobberies!!! So I'll definitely have to consider them when deciding.  Enjoy your bag, it is just perfection!!


----------



## Odebdo

New bags!!!!

Bonnie...your Soulmate is lovely!!  I really like that color and the contrasting handles and strap!

Msd....I love both your bags...the Midi Minerva looks lovely in grey and the Midi Selene in brown is devine...I have one in black and love it!  It is perfect for everyday carry for me...so I hope it grows on you!

Love getting some new Massaccesi eye candy to drool over!  I am still deciding what to get....


----------



## Green99

Bonnie, 

What color would you wear with the Ochre Nubuck Soulmate? 

Thanks!
Green


----------



## bonniekir

Green99 said:


> Bonnie,
> 
> What color would you wear with the Ochre Nubuck Soulmate?
> 
> Thanks!
> Green


 
Clothes? Almost anything ..except to colourful  Mostly Dark greys, Blacks, a pair of jeans with a White top will be very summery!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> New bags!!!!
> 
> Bonnie...your Soulmate is lovely!!  I really like that color and the contrasting handles and strap!
> 
> Msd....I love both your bags...the Midi Minerva looks lovely in grey and the Midi Selene in brown is devine...I have one in black and love it!  It is perfect for everyday carry for me...so I hope it grows on you!
> 
> Love getting some new Massaccesi eye candy to drool over!  I am still deciding what to get....




Thanks!! I love this one so much now even more! My 10 yr old cancer dog took a fancy to the bag after the pic session and lay down on it ..she even drooled a bit. But my poor girl is getting worse , so she has got  carte blanche with everything..And I just now wiped it clean again! 

Must ask Marco if reg spray for rain can be used as protection!


----------



## Moonfancy

bonniekir said:


> Thanks Oddebie and Djfmn,
> 
> 
> Yes, the leather is very soft, not heavy and drapes well in this model! So I'm excited to see how well it'll wear in this household of mine!


*Bonnie, I can't wait to see how your new bags hold up in your household either!  Living with so many dogs...  Good Lord!  I know EXACTLY what you're talking about!  Do let us know your thoughts, please.  Because if YOU say your bags are doing fine in your house, then I know the bags will be okay for me too!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*MSD, all I can say is...WOW!!  Your bags are just beautiful!  I love that nut brown.  It's so rich, luxe.  I know what you mean by a smaller tote.  I buy the biggest totes offered.  But your midi Selene looks perfect on you.  I bet you get used to her size and feel good about your decision!  Thank you so much for sharing these great pictures.  You're getting quite a nice collection of MM bags!*




msd_bags said:


> My post disappeared!! Let me try again.
> 
> Finally received my M bags this Tuesday! DHL wasn't able to deliver on Monday because of terrible traffic. Imagine it was already here in Manila since Friday! All day Monday I was refreshing tracking info.
> 
> So I bought 2 bags. From the very start it was really the Minerva style that I was attracted to though at that time I got an Athena. Now, I got a midi Minerva in Light Grey pebbled leather and wow, what can I say!! I really love it. Leather is thick, supple and smells so good! After lusting for this style for some time I am delighted to see it IRL.
> 
> I have a little reservation on the midi Selene. I'm not used to this small size  for a tote. In hindsight, maybe I should have ordered the regular size. But anyway, I like how the bag looks when cinched. As to the color Nut Brown, I am actually not used to carrying brown bags and this is just an attempt to venture more into this color. There's something I'm looking for in this shade of brown, maybe a little more sheen? Perhaps the SS2015 Brown is a better brown? Btw, my photos may not be the best to reflect true color. Dusk was setting in when I took them and lighting was not so good.
> 
> I'm almost 5'4" for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2969748
> 
> View attachment 2969749
> 
> View attachment 2969750


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm slobbering, Bonnaroo.  That ochre color is absolutely amazing.  I hope you will soon tell us how it's holding up for you.  Truly, your choices are beautiful!  Thank you so much for the pictures.  Even though the MM styles and colors are pictured in several places on the web, the customers' pictures are always better.*




bonniekir said:


> Comparison pics of the reg Selene and seline midi. From the one side and middle. Leathers are Lead w/silver hw and Bronze w/ lght gold.
> There is a huge difference


----------



## Moonfancy

*Bon, the dog slobber didn't mark the nubuk?  It survived the dogs?  Hmmm...  Now I want some Nubuk! * 



bonniekir said:


> Thanks!! I love this one so much now even more! My 10 yr old cancer dog took a fancy to the bag after the pic session and lay down on it ..she even drooled a bit. But my poor girl is getting worse , so she has got  carte blanche with everything..And I just now wiped it clean again!
> 
> Must ask Marco if reg spray for rain can be used as protection!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Such lovely lovely purchases msd_bags!  They look fabulous on you.  Two perfect neutrals that will be fabulous with every outfit, just like your Athena!  Enjoy!


Thanks Lovie!! I'm going for neutral bags lately other than black. I recall that when you first got your Minerva and brought it to work, you said you could not stop glancing at it.  That's happening to me now!  It's my Minnie's second day to work and I'm loving how she's beginning to slouch.Can't stop looking!! And smelling too (I hope nobody catches me sniffing the leather, haha)!!



Odebdo said:


> Msd....I love both your bags...the Midi Minerva looks lovely in grey and the Midi Selene in brown is devine...I have one in black and love it!  It is perfect for everyday carry for me...so I hope it grows on you!


Thanks!! I told a friend here that I noticed that more people are saying nice things about the Nut Brown bag than the Light Grey one when I myself was on the fence about the brown (initially).  She said that it's because the brown is the perfect size for me while the grey looks big (but so far she's only seen pics).  I think when the midi Minerva gets more broken in, it will not look as big as when it was brand new and unused.



Moonfancy said:


> *MSD, all I can say is...WOW!!  Your bags are just beautiful!  I love that nut brown.  It's so rich, luxe.  I know what you mean by a smaller tote.  I buy the biggest totes offered.  But your midi Selene looks perfect on you.  I bet you get used to her size and feel good about your decision!  Thank you so much for sharing these great pictures.  You're getting quite a nice collection of MM bags!*


Thanks Moonfancy!! The midi Selene style and the nut brown color are already growing on me.  In fact, I tried it with my things last night and I don't think anymore that it's small as it fits all my regular stuff with room to spare.  I will probably wear it this weekend.  Maybe during the latter part of the year I can add 1 or 2 M bags again.  Something in nappa. Maybe a Zhoe Legend and/or a bespoke (midi) Selene or Midi Divina.



Btw, does anybody have both the midi Divina and midi Selene? Could you say something about size similarity/difference?  Thanks!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Bon, the dog slobber didn't mark the nubuk?  It survived the dogs?  Hmmm...  Now I want some Nubuk! *




Not a mark!! I will though spray the bag with protection against rain 


Marco sent me a great link , where one can get a kit for Nubuck..this also includes removal of greasy hands / oil ! Now this is just for me!


I got most of the Nubuck swatches..and want something in Taupe and the Cobalt (I don't wear Blues normally, but this Blue is simply so rich, I want something in this colour..) The Cream is another one I think is gorgeous .


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *I'm slobbering, Bonnaroo.  That ochre color is absolutely amazing.  I hope you will soon tell us how it's holding up for you.  Truly, your choices are beautiful!  Thank you so much for the pictures.  Even though the MM styles and colors are pictured in several places on the web, the customers' pictures are always better.*


 

Thanks Beckie, I simply think this colour is SUPER !! The Pictures are terrible, but thanks anyway!  And as you know, I usually will post pictures after some wear  
I agree, it's so interesting to see Pictures of other bags !

The pebbled will hold wonderfully ..will relax some more. I don't have a bag in Nappa, due the habits of my dogs .(.but another , now deceased brand had a leather called Matte,which could get scratched, but a lotion treatment would have these well blended in!)  and this type did go well with the dogs, so perhaps..I will ask Marco!


 I did not really have so much doubt with the Nabuk/ Nubuck TBH ! It looked tough


----------



## ivyfalls

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Lovie!! I'm going for neutral bags lately other than black. I recall that when you first got your Minerva and brought it to work, you said you could not stop glancing at it.  That's happening to me now!  It's my Minnie's second day to work and I'm loving how she's beginning to slouch.Can't stop looking!! And smelling too (I hope nobody catches me sniffing the leather, haha)!!
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I told a friend here that I noticed that more people are saying nice things about the Nut Brown bag than the Light Grey one when I myself was on the fence about the brown (initially).  She said that it's because the brown is the perfect size for me while the grey looks big (but so far she's only seen pics).  I think when the midi Minerva gets more broken in, it will not look as big as when it was brand new and unused.
> 
> 
> Thanks Moonfancy!! The midi Selene style and the nut brown color are already growing on me.  In fact, I tried it with my things last night and I don't think anymore that it's small as it fits all my regular stuff with room to spare.  I will probably wear it this weekend.  Maybe during the latter part of the year I can add 1 or 2 M bags again.  Something in nappa. Maybe a Zhoe Legend and/or a bespoke (midi) Selene or Midi Divina.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, does anybody have both the midi Divina and midi Selene? Could you say something about size similarity/difference?  Thanks!



I have a midi Minerva, midi Selene and regular Selene.  I feel the midi Minerva is a perfect size for a larger bag.  The Selene's are interesting to me...I really love both, but honestly feel one is too small and one is too large.  I truly wish there were an inbetween size.  I love my dark brown nappa regular Selene, but because of the size, I will use it mostly for travel.  The midi Selene holds all of my stuff, but for some reason seems small for a tote.  Weird, huh?


----------



## sandysandiego

This leather is amazing to look at!  I am sure it is equally nice to the touch. 
My midi Minerva in Cream Nubuck is on its way 

Thank you for the pics Bonbon!

I also like the comparison shot of the Selene & midi Selene!  I thought the regular size would be too large but now I think not!





bonniekir said:


> Apologies for the pictures. I used to take pics from upstairs facing North, because the colours are more true from that side. Unfortunately my ankle injury can't make me climb the stairs..so it's downstais in the darkest room!
> I hope you all get an idea how soft the leather is. Lining is dark grey..not the blue-ish colour one see..
> 
> 
> 1. picture taken in the sun gives the best and most true colour of the Ochre.
> 2. pic : Shows the beginning of puddle..
> 3rd : What I also love is the two way opening


----------



## sandysandiego

I did not know that!  Does it say that on the website?  I am dying for some cobalt nubuck!



bonniekir said:


> You can get with or without Shimmer to the Cream and the Cobalt. If I did not have slobbery dogs, I would loved to have a bag in the Cream!


----------



## bonniekir

sandysandiego said:


> This leather is amazing to look at!  I am sure it is equally nice to the touch.
> My midi Minerva in Cream Nubuck is on its way
> 
> Thank you for the pics Bonbon!
> 
> I also like the comparison shot of the Selene & midi Selene!  I thought the regular size would be too large but now I think not!


 
Thanks sandysandiego..A midi Minerva in Cream!! This will be something to see!! The Selene reg is like the TMA or Rock me FYI  And I do like large bags !


----------



## sandysandiego

I am seriously pondering a Selene in the Cobalt Nubuck 

The Taupe Nubuck is really pretty too!



bonniekir said:


> Thanks sandysandiego..A midi Minerva in Cream!! This will be something to see!! The Selene reg is like the TMA or Rock me FYI  And I do like large bags !


----------



## BlueCherry

sandysandiego said:


> I am seriously pondering a Selene in the Cobalt Nubuck
> 
> The Taupe Nubuck is really pretty too!



I would love to see a Selene in cobalt nubuck... 

I have now decided to watch the reveals first before I order so as to avoid paying for bespoke bags I then decide aren't right for me.


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> My post disappeared!! Let me try again.
> 
> Finally received my M bags this Tuesday! DHL wasn't able to deliver on Monday because of terrible traffic. Imagine it was already here in Manila since Friday! All day Monday I was refreshing tracking info.
> 
> So I bought 2 bags. From the very start it was really the Minerva style that I was attracted to though at that time I got an Athena. Now, I got a midi Minerva in Light Grey pebbled leather and wow, what can I say!! I really love it. Leather is thick, supple and smells so good! After lusting for this style for some time I am delighted to see it IRL.
> 
> I have a little reservation on the midi Selene. I'm not used to this small size  for a tote. In hindsight, maybe I should have ordered the regular size. But anyway, I like how the bag looks when cinched. As to the color Nut Brown, I am actually not used to carrying brown bags and this is just an attempt to venture more into this color. There's something I'm looking for in this shade of brown, maybe a little more sheen? Perhaps the SS2015 Brown is a better brown? Btw, my photos may not be the best to reflect true color. Dusk was setting in when I took them and lighting was not so good.
> 
> I'm almost 5'4" for reference.
> 
> View attachment 2969748
> 
> View attachment 2969749
> 
> View attachment 2969750



Congratulations!  I love the pale grey leather, it's probably one of my favourite colours.  I have never managed to buy or wear anything in brown so would love to hear how you get on with your selene...


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Apologies for the pictures. I used to take pics from upstairs facing North, because the colours are more true from that side. Unfortunately my ankle injury can't make me climb the stairs..so it's downstais in the darkest room!
> I hope you all get an idea how soft the leather is. Lining is dark grey..not the blue-ish colour one see..
> 
> 
> 1. picture taken in the sun gives the best and most true colour of the Ochre.
> 2. pic : Shows the beginning of puddle..
> 3rd : What I also love is the two way opening



Congratulations on your new bag, it is gorgeous and looks soft and inviting enough for doggies to sleep on - I know mine would.  And I would let him... 

I do like this with the two tone handles, it adds a dimension for sure.  Am I right in thinking handles only come in brown unless you opt for a one colour bag?


----------



## BlueCherry

I would really like a bag like the London Tote, I miss that bag so much but the leather on mine wore out way too quick.  Anyone dare to ask Marco.... :giggles:


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Apologies for the pictures. I used to take pics from upstairs facing North, because the colours are more true from that side. Unfortunately my ankle injury can't make me climb the stairs..so it's downstais in the darkest room!
> I hope you all get an idea how soft the leather is. Lining is dark grey..not the blue-ish colour one see..
> 
> 
> 1. picture taken in the sun gives the best and most true colour of the Ochre.
> 2. pic : Shows the beginning of puddle..
> 3rd : What I also love is the two way opening




 Oh, I do LOVE this bag. Gorgeous, gorgeous. Soft and slouchy, just the way I like a bag. I could use this style in midi or full size.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Get it, Sandy!  Just write to Valentina and order it today!  I have a piece of this cobalt Nubuk, and it is OUT OF THIS WORLD.  I've got both the shimmer and non-shimmer cobalt.  Both are deeply saturated with wonderful color.  A true, true cobalt.  The quality of leather is just incredible.  I'll try to get pictures, but I am honestly so terrible with picture taking.  But I can SO SEE a Selene in Cobalt Nubuk!  That would be one breathtaking pocketbook for sure!  -- Your Loving Enabler*
 



sandysandiego said:


> I am seriously pondering a Selene in the Cobalt Nubuck
> 
> The Taupe Nubuck is really pretty too!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco would more than likely do a Special Order for different colored handles, Cherry.  He always figures something out.  I'm still so amazed about what he did for Bonnie, keeping her injured shoulder in mind as he revised some of his bags' features for her.  I mean, who does that?  Makes me want to tell Marco that I need a bag that will take 50lbs off me.  I see no reason in the world why he can't do that.   * 



BigCherry said:


> Congratulations on your new bag, it is gorgeous and looks soft and inviting enough for doggies to sleep on - I know mine would.  And I would let him...
> 
> I do like this with the two tone handles, it adds a dimension for sure.  Am I right in thinking handles only come in brown unless you opt for a one colour bag?


----------



## pbnjam

Waiting for a black Zhoe and emerald midi minerva.


----------



## Izzy48

Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]


----------



## pbnjam

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454




Wow that is stunning! Gorgeous color and elegant chain. She will surely love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454




What a fabulous gift for a lucky bride, I'm thinking my Mum would love one of those


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454




What a fabulous wedding _*"Something Blue"*_ !


It is stunning, I absolutely love it with the Gold Hardware!

You are a great friend!


----------



## Izzy48

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a fabulous wedding _*"Something Blue"*_ !
> 
> 
> It is stunning, I absolutely love it with the Gold Hardware!
> 
> You are a great friend!



I love the gold hardware as well with it because the bag is gold. It is a very light gold and Marco sent an email to make sure I wanted the gold which was very nice. She is a good friend of my daughter and I remember them having lunch together when their little legs couldn't touch the floor in the chair they were sitting in. So it is my pleasure to be able to give her something a little different and I hope special to her.


----------



## Moonfancy

*These are the prettiest pictures of the STELLA I've ever seen so far!  OMG!  Thank you so much for these pictures, Izzy.  She is BEEEEEUTIFUL!!  I must have a Stella!  Maybe I want her more than a Phoebe?  I'd love to have her in black!*






Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454


----------



## Izzy48

Moonfancy said:


> *These are the prettiest pictures of the STELLA I've ever seen so far!  OMG!  Thank you so much for these pictures, Izzy.  She is BEEEEEUTIFUL!!  I must have a Stella!  Maybe I want her more than a Phoebe?  I'd love to have her in black!*



As soon as I recover from spending too much money I am ordering this bag. The blue is such a beautiful sapphire. The black would have to be fabulous but I am thinking maybe red for me. However, I can't forget this blue.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *These are the prettiest pictures of the STELLA I've ever seen so far!  OMG!  Thank you so much for these pictures, Izzy.  She is BEEEEEUTIFUL!!  I must have a Stella!  Maybe I want her more than a Phoebe?  I'd love to have her in black!*




Black with gold hardware would be killer Moonfanciful!!!!!  Smoking hot and elegant all at the same time!  I really love all the Stella croc stamp colors though, so I would have a tough time deciding, LOL.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Oh, I do LOVE this bag. Gorgeous, gorgeous. Soft and slouchy, just the way I like a bag. I could use this style in midi or full size.




VannieVanBod are you getting closer to deciding???


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Izzy48 said:


> I love the gold hardware as well with it because the bag is gold. It is a very light gold and Marco sent an email to make sure I wanted the gold which was very nice. She is a good friend of my daughter and* I remember them having lunch together when their little legs couldn't touch the floor in the chair they were sitting in.* So it is my pleasure to be able to give her something a little different and I hope special to her.


 

Izzy, that literally brought instant tears to my eyes!  Beyond precious you are.... and very kind.    I have no doubt she will cherish you and Stella forever.


----------



## Izzy48

LoveHandbags! said:


> Izzy, that literally brought instant tears to my eyes!  Beyond precious you are.... and very kind.    I have no doubt she will cherish you and Stella forever.



Thank you. Very sweet of you to say.


----------



## msd_bags

ivyfalls said:


> I have a midi Minerva, midi Selene and regular Selene.  I feel the midi Minerva is a perfect size for a larger bag.  The Selene's are interesting to me...I really love both, but honestly feel one is too small and one is too large.  I truly wish there were an inbetween size.  I love my dark brown nappa regular Selene, but because of the size, I will use it mostly for travel.  The midi Selene holds all of my stuff, but for some reason seems small for a tote.  Weird, huh?


Not weird as I am with you on this!  Though I don't have the regular Selene I feel it might be too big.  And as I said, I feel the midi Selene is small for a tote. Actually, for a bag in general, it is not small.  Plus, in terms of holding capacity, it fits a lot. But one would normally expect totes to be bigger.  I remember your Selene in nappa.  I'm thinking of getting one in the future too.



BigCherry said:


> Congratulations!  I love the pale grey leather, it's probably one of my favourite colours.  I have never managed to buy or wear anything in brown so would love to hear how you get on with your selene...


Thanks! Love this grey too! I'm also curious to discover how often I will be wearing this brown colored bag .


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> Waiting for a black Zhoe and emerald midi minerva.


I'm curious about the emerald color.  Can't wait to see your new bags!  Great choices! I don't have the Zhoe yet but I can't decide if I should get Zhoe or Zhoe Legend as my next Massaccesi bag.



Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself.


Oh Izzy, this is so elegant looking!! I'm sure the bride will love this.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> Waiting for a black Zhoe and emerald midi minerva.




Ooooooh pbnjammy, these are going to be beautiful!!!!!  I want them to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Izzy48

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooh pbnjammy, these are going to be beautiful!!!!!  I want them to hurry up and get here!



I ordered a grey Zhoe with red lining so you will love it! Did you get the new style? Can't wait to see your emerald bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes.]



What a stunning blue Izzy and it will make a beautiful and treasured gift for the bride.


----------



## thedseer

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454



Beautiful! What a sweet gift.


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454



Izzy this bag is gorgeous. What a wonderful wedding gift. I also ordered this bag but with silver hardware and Marco is still waiting for the chain to arrive from the hardware supplier. Now that I have seen your photos I cannot wait to get this clutch it is such a wonderful color.


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Izzy this bag is gorgeous. What a wonderful wedding gift. I also ordered this bag but with silver hardware and Marco is still waiting for the chain to arrive from the hardware supplier. Now that I have seen your photos I cannot wait to get this clutch it is such a wonderful color.




When you order the silver hardware, is it all silver on the bag? Including the bar on the top, zipper and zipper pulls? Yours will be gorgeous and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam said:


> Waiting for a black Zhoe and emerald midi minerva.




Thr first Emerald to be revealed , so summery!! And A Black bag is always great!! Great choises!!


----------



## bonniekir

Izzy48 said:


> Received this beautiful bag today. It is a wedding gift for a bride who wants a bag the color of her shoes. She wanted a small clutch for the reception table where she would be sitting in a beautiful blue. I hope she loves it because I do. Later I will be ordering one for myself. ATTACH]2972453[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2972454


 


Stunning!! A very pretty bag with such a sweet story behind. What a wonderful gift!


----------



## momasaurus

moonfancy said:


> *marco would more than likely do a special order for different colored handles, cherry.  He always figures something out.  I'm still so amazed about what he did for bonnie, keeping her injured shoulder in mind as he revised some of his bags' features for her.  I mean, who does that?  Makes me want to tell marco that i need a bag that will take 50lbs off me.  I see no reason in the world why he can't do that.   *


lol


----------



## momasaurus

My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes. 

I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.


----------



## momasaurus

And of course, I am already planning my next MM bag!!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.


Really lovely!! Both the bag and your scarves.  I just received 2 lovely Massaccesi bags and I'm already dreaming about my next purchase(s) too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.



These pictures are seriously breathtaking momasaurus, the colors are stunning!  They remind me if that 'every woman needs a red bag' thread!  Just gorgeous!   A Zhoe is still on my wish list, I want one even more now! Enjoy your red beauty!


----------



## Izzy48

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.



Just beautiful with your Hermes scarf. However, beautiful without your scarf! I agree with you on your other statement about taking pounds off!!


----------



## Izzy48

Thank you all so much for your kind comments about the beautiful blue Stella I ordered for the future bride. I have had some misgivings about giving someone a bag but with your positive comments I do feel good about the gift. Many thanks again.


----------



## pbnjam

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.




This is really a gorgeous color. Picking a color seems to be quite hard. The pop of red when wearing neutral is just beautiful. This is also the reason I like to wear red flats in the summer. Can't wait to get my Zhoe too.


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.



What a gorgeous bag...so happy you can enjoy it with all your beautiful H scarves....a Zhoe is still on my ever growing wish list!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  That bag is fabulous.  LOVE that red with your scarf.  Such a pretty combination.  You should send that picture to MM for his FB page!  He loves to post customers' pictures.  This is really gorgeous, momasaurus.* 
 




momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Really lovely!! Both the bag and your scarves.  I just received 2 lovely Massaccesi bags and I'm already dreaming about my next purchase(s) too!


Yes, I've seen your very pretty bags, msd_bags! Seems like the next one might be in a bright color.....? Not to put ideas in your head or anything, LOL


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> These pictures are seriously breathtaking momasaurus, the colors are stunning!  They remind me if that 'every woman needs a red bag' thread!  Just gorgeous!   A Zhoe is still on my wish list, I want one even more now! Enjoy your red beauty!


Thank you so much, *LoveHandbags*! A friend said the red was a no-brainer for me, and she was right. I wouldn't have come to that conclusion myself, though!


----------



## momasaurus

Izzy48 said:


> Just beautiful with your Hermes scarf. However, beautiful without your scarf! I agree with you on your other statement about taking pounds off!!


----------



## momasaurus

pbnjam said:


> This is really a gorgeous color. Picking a color seems to be quite hard. The pop of red when wearing neutral is just beautiful. This is also the reason I like to wear red flats in the summer. Can't wait to get my Zhoe too.


Thank you. Ooooh, red flats! Great idea!!


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> What a gorgeous bag...so happy you can enjoy it with all your beautiful H scarves....a Zhoe is still on my ever growing wish list!!


Thank you, *Odebdo*. It's the perfect size! And so easy to carry.


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh!  That bag is fabulous.  LOVE that red with your scarf.  Such a pretty combination.  You should send that picture to MM for his FB page!  He loves to post customers' pictures.  This is really gorgeous, momasaurus.*


Thank you, *moonfancy*. Will do!


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> When you order the silver hardware, is it all silver on the bag? Including the bar on the top, zipper and zipper pulls? Yours will be gorgeous and I can't wait to see it.



Izzy I believe when you order silver it is all silver on the bag including the bar on the top, zipper and zipper pulls. I will take a photo as soon as I get it.


----------



## djfmn

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.



Momasaurus you red regular Zhoe is stunning and I love your H scarves they are also amazing. I love the regular Zhoe I have an orange one and it is the perfect size. I also chose the soft gold hardware although I wear silver jewelry. The Massaccesi gold hardware is such a great color it is not brassy at all. Enjoy your wonderful new bag.


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> I would love to see a Selene in cobalt nubuck...
> 
> I have now decided to watch the reveals first before I order so as to avoid paying for bespoke bags I then decide aren't right for me.


 

I have also been doing this ! Only to realise that particular model was not me at all..argh! Can only kick myself though..So nowadays I  tend to stick with bags worn crossbody, because this is how I mostly will carry a bag  ..and try to sell the other bags with a loss..just to get some money back..

Unfortunately I also tend to do this with scents..got literally a wardrob full nasty smelling stuff ..Now I know to stay far away from fruity, gourmand, floral scents..regardless reviews.. and stay with incense, tobacco and smoky scents!


----------



## bonniekir

momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.


 
The Red looks wonderful !! And with the scarves it's like a model Picture 
I love the Hermes scarves, especially the ones with motives made by Linares..(oh how could I forget Ledoux ,just had a trip down memory lane)..unfortunately since long back, I stopped using them, and gifted them all to a DIL, who luckily also wears them!


----------



## BlueCherry

I wish I could wear crossbody but as I'm a little top heavy I feel a bit uncomfortable unless I'm wearing a thick coat. I bought a few bags because I wanted to show support but realise they're not really me - I just like small bags.  It's impossible to sell bags now so I'll find a reputable women's refuge and make a big donation. 

Lol at tobacco scent. My sister smokes strong cigarettes that stink so she buys extra strong perfume to try and cover it, spraying it liberally and making us all cough more than the cigarettes did. I wore Rive Gauche from 18-30ish then changed to Allure and that's it. How boring [emoji42]

I emailed Valentina during the week asking for some mini bags and some extra hardware. I wonder if Marco will say no [emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> Momasaurus you red regular Zhoe is stunning and I love your H scarves they are also amazing. I love the regular Zhoe I have an orange one and it is the perfect size. I also chose the soft gold hardware although I wear silver jewelry. The Massaccesi gold hardware is such a great color it is not brassy at all. Enjoy your wonderful new bag.


Thank you, *djfmn*. Have we seen pix of your orange Zhoe? 

I requested a sample of the Geranio in pebbled leather, as I'm already thinking about my next bag, and am very tempted....


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> The Red looks wonderful !! And with the scarves it's like a model Picture
> I love the Hermes scarves, especially the ones with motives made by Linares..(oh how could I forget Ledoux ,just had a trip down memory lane)..unfortunately since long back, I stopped using them, and gifted them all to a DIL, who luckily also wears them!


Thank you so much, *bonniekir*! Ledoux is one of my fave designers (Linares has a bit too many dead birds for me, although the detail is astounding). I agree with your other post also, about all the mistakes we make while discovering our personal style. I am letting go of scarves and bags and am ALMOST able to look at pictures here and say "That is very pretty but it's not for me."  Mostly I say "I WANT THAT."


----------



## djfmn

momasaurus said:


> Thank you, *djfmn*. Have we seen pix of your orange Zhoe?
> 
> I requested a sample of the Geranio in pebbled leather, as I'm already thinking about my next bag, and am very tempted....




There are pix of my orange Zhoe in this thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-zhoe-883954-3.html

I am wondering if the Geranio is the same color as the fall Geranio or if the summer one is different. I am looking for a peachy pink but have not seen anything close to what I want.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tarantino

Has anyone ordered an Angel?  Wondering if it is very structured like the Minerva which I find too rigid, although beautiful in the teal and great quality ... Prefer my bags squishy....


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> There are pix of my orange Zhoe in this thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-zhoe-883954-3.html
> 
> I am wondering if the Geranio is the same color as the fall Geranio or if the summer one is different. I am looking for a peachy pink but have not seen anything close to what I want.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Thanks for the link. Your Zhoe is a VERY pretty orange! The sample I have of geranio looks to me like just a faded orange. Maybe nice for fall, but not what I was looking for. It's definitely not a peachy pink. Sorry!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I've seen your very pretty bags, msd_bags! Seems like the next one might be in a bright color.....? Not to put ideas in your head or anything, LOL




I have a swatch of the nappa yellow. It's calling to me. But I'm not yet ready to order again this soon. &#128521;


----------



## BlueCherry

Tarantino said:


> Has anyone ordered an Angel?  Wondering if it is very structured like the Minerva which I find too rigid, although beautiful in the teal and great quality ... Prefer my bags squishy....




Valentina told me that Soulmate has no structure but Angel is so so comfortable. 

Sounds like the Soulmate is the squishier of the two


----------



## djfmn

I love the look of the Soulmate I ordered the midi version I felt the regular would be way too big for me. I prefer midi size bags. Love my midi Selene and I was told that the midi Soulmate is closer to the midi Selene in size. 

I cannot wait to get me midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck. I will compare the midi Soulmate to the midi Selene and decide if I am going to get another midi Selene or midi Soulmate. At this time I am leaning towards another midi Soulmate. I have two midi Selenes one in lead and one in amaranto so I am thinking I will get a midi Soulmate in pebbled leather.


----------



## Izzy48

Thanks! Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## msd_bags

Sorry but I'm posting another set of pics of my fantastic duo yet again. Please bear with me. I just love my Massaccesi bags!! 

Finally, I've realized that the midi Selene works for me! I now think it looks good at this size. 

Here is Day 3 of straight use of the Midi Minerva. It has already begun to soften and develop a nice slouch at the top when carried.


----------



## ivyfalls

msd_bags said:


> Sorry but I'm posting another set of pics of my fantastic duo yet again. Please bear with me. I just love my Massaccesi bags!!
> 
> Finally, I've realized that the midi Selene works for me! I now think it looks good at this size.
> 
> Here is Day 3 of straight use of the Midi Minerva. It has already begun to soften and develop a nice slouch at the top when carried.
> 
> View attachment 2975012



Both of your beautiful MM bags look amazing on you !  Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## msd_bags

ivyfalls said:


> Both of your beautiful MM bags look amazing on you !  Congrats on your purchases!


Thanks ivyfalls!  I remember you have a Selene in nappa and a midi in pebbled leather.  How does the nappa wear? Which do you think works better for the Selene style - nappa or pebbled? Because I really want an MM bag in nappa later on which is not as structured as my Athena.  I'm thinking a midi Selene in nappa would be nice.


----------



## ivyfalls

msd_bags said:


> Thanks ivyfalls!  I remember you have a Selene in nappa and a midi in pebbled leather.  How does the nappa wear? Which do you think works better for the Selene style - nappa or pebbled? Because I really want an MM bag in nappa later on which is not as structured as my Athena.  I'm thinking a midi Selene in nappa would be nice.



I love my full-size Selene in dark brown nappa.  It is a truly beautiful bag.  It is a tad large, so I haven't carried it as much as my pebbled midi.  I am saving it to take with me when I travel.  I wouldn't hesitate to purchase  midi Selene in nappa, especially the dark brown!


----------



## msd_bags

I agree Ivyfalls, dark brown nappa is such a rich color from what I recall of your photo! Thanks!!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Sorry but I'm posting another set of pics of my fantastic duo yet again. Please bear with me. I just love my Massaccesi bags!!
> 
> Finally, I've realized that the midi Selene works for me! I now think it looks good at this size.
> 
> Here is Day 3 of straight use of the Midi Minerva. It has already begun to soften and develop a nice slouch at the top when carried.
> 
> View attachment 2975012


 
Oh YES! Both look perfect on you!


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Valentina told me that Soulmate has no structure but Angel is so so comfortable.
> 
> Sounds like the Soulmate is the squishier of the two




I at least can agree that the Soulmate is a squishy bag 


I know the Angel will find a home by me, but since the choise of leather..so far ..will be in the Taupe Nabuk/Nubuck, I find it for me a more Autumn bag..so I'll wait, and consider smaller, but more colourful bags for now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
The Selene zip midi has crept into my heart.  As I have some bad issues with my back can anyone of you tell me how heavy this bag is? I know, there are different leathers to choose from and I like the brown nabuk (boring me) best.
Thank you all so much in advance!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Sorry but I'm posting another set of pics of my fantastic duo yet again. Please bear with me. I just love my Massaccesi bags!!
> 
> Finally, I've realized that the midi Selene works for me! I now think it looks good at this size.
> 
> Here is Day 3 of straight use of the Midi Minerva. It has already begun to soften and develop a nice slouch at the top when carried.
> 
> View attachment 2975012


It's really helpful to see these action shots! You look great. The gals in MM's catalog look swamped by their gigantic bags...


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> The Selene zip midi has crept into my heart.  As I have some bad issues with my back can anyone of you tell me how heavy this bag is? I know, there are different leathers to choose from and I like the brown nabuk (boring me) best.
> Thank you all so much in advance!




I have the zippered Selene midi in Bronze and it weighs 856 grammes


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> I have the zippered Selene midi in Bronze and it weighs 856 grammes



Thank you! That's pretty lightweight!


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! That's pretty lightweight!




For sure! This almost weighs like nothing even with Messenger strap..until I fill the poor bag with my stuff..Just mind you, I don't wear bags on shoulder, so this is a bag with a messengerstrap and no shoulder straps..The bag comes with shoulder straps and no messenger 

 Others with shoulder straps might chime in !!


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> For sure! This almost weighs like nothing even with Messenger strap..until I fill the poor bag with my stuff..Just mind you, I don't wear bags on shoulder, so this is a bag with a messengerstrap and no shoulder straps..The bag comes with shoulder straps and no messenger
> 
> Others with shoulder straps might chime in !!




I will ask, if they can make the bag with a messengerstrap. I can't do only shoulder straps thanks to my back. Hopefully they will do this for me, too.
I saw your bag on the other thread - it's beautiful!
Thank you so much again. [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

Hi I have the original bag without the actual pockets and I find it really light. I don't carry very much but I still barely feel the weight on my shoulder.


----------



## msd_bags

I find my pebbled midi Selene (not zip) to feel light when carried. It weighs 2 lbs. Hope this helps!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Sorry but I'm posting another set of pics of my fantastic duo yet again. Please bear with me. I just love my Massaccesi bags!!
> 
> Finally, I've realized that the midi Selene works for me! I now think it looks good at this size.
> 
> Here is Day 3 of straight use of the Midi Minerva. It has already begun to soften and develop a nice slouch at the top when carried.
> 
> View attachment 2975012




msd_bags, I just LOVE these on you dear.  Super cute!  And again, I can't get enough of my neutral MMs.  I think you have chosen well!  I think Midi Selene may be one of my next when I order my Soulmate Midi.  Thanks for these pictures, I love lots of pictures!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> I have the zippered Selene midi in Bronze and it weighs 856 grammes


 

hi bonniekir, wondering if you could answer for me, how does the Summer Spring 15 grey lining differ from the AW14 grey lining?  Is it just a bit lighter in color?  I am getting closer to placing my order.  Thanks so much!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi bonniekir, wondering if you could answer for me, how does the Summer Spring 15 grey lining differ from the AW14 grey lining?  Is it just a bit lighter in color?  I am getting closer to placing my order.  Thanks so much!



Getting close to placing an order.  Weeeeelllll, step right this way Ms LoveHandbags! and tell all. Style? Leather? Lining possibilities? Every detail. Every. Single. One.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Getting close to placing an order.  Weeeeelllll, step right this way Ms LoveHandbags! and tell all. Style? Leather? Lining possibilities? Every detail. Every. Single. One.


 

Vanniebeautifulness, it is a complicated mind, this crazy Massaccesi leather creating thought process I have going on upstairs.  I may *think* I know what I want, then the few marbles I have left milling about in my mind start to tilt and off they go on another handbag creating adventure.  It is anarchy and I am fully aware now I have no control over it.


As soon as I place my order..........YOU will be the first to know!  I am not embarrassed to admit I woke at zero dark thirty this morning thinking about it.


But I among friends here...........and I have safe harbor to admit these swirling secrets.


In the meantime, allow me to amuse you with a picture from a very lovely Massaccesi Handbag Angel  who saw my question and brought us this stunning comparison picture of the AW1415 signature grey lining (left) verses the SS15 grey lining (right):


----------



## Moonfancy

*Lovie, I think you should write a book with a heroine who loves pocketbooks!  I would be the first in line to buy it!*
:reading:




LoveHandbags! said:


> Vanniebeautifulness, it is a complicated mind, this crazy Massaccesi leather creating thought process I have going on upstairs.  I may *think* I know what I want, then the few marbles I have left milling about in my mind start to tilt and off they go on another handbag creating adventure.  It is anarchy and I am fully aware now I have no control over it.
> 
> 
> As soon as I place my order..........YOU will be the first to know!  I am not embarrassed to admit I woke at zero dark thirty this morning thinking about it.
> 
> 
> But I among friends here...........and I have safe harbor to admit these swirling secrets.


----------



## Moonfancy

*He can do it, Ludmilla!  He's making me a bag that will melt 50lbs off of me.  After I get that bag I am going to ask him to make me one that erases wrinkles.

Seriously, though -- he can do for you what he did for Bonnie! * 





Ludmilla said:


> I will ask, if they can make the bag with a messengerstrap. I can't do only shoulder straps thanks to my back. Hopefully they will do this for me, too.
> I saw your bag on the other thread - it's beautiful!
> Thank you so much again. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

Ooh, Lovie, I do like that light grey lining for summer. Very nice. And versatile to go with the lighter summer leathers or if you are sticking with one of the previous season's colours.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigCherry said:


> Hi I have the original bag without the actual pockets and I find it really light. I don't carry very much but I still barely feel the weight on my shoulder.



Thank you! 



Moonfancy said:


> *He can do it, Ludmilla!  He's making me a bag that will melt 50lbs off of me.  After I get that bag I am going to ask him to make me one that erases wrinkles.
> 
> Seriously, though -- he can do for you what he did for Bonnie! *



:lolots::lolots::lolots: I want those special features, too!
I've written to them and now I'm very curious about the answer.
Hmmmm, I looked at all the colours again and now I'm thinking if something purple (instead of brown) would be a good choice...


----------



## ajamy

Ludmilla said:


> I will ask, if they can make the bag with a messengerstrap. I can't do only shoulder straps thanks to my back. Hopefully they will do this for me, too.
> I saw your bag on the other thread - it's beautiful!
> Thank you so much again. [emoji4]


Glad you have explained that the Selene with the messenger strap was customised.  I'm trying to decide whether a Selene Midi or the full size would be best for me and I was puzzling over your photo for ages trying to work out why I couldn't see even the smallest hint of shoulder straps!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I just saw your Candy Red Zhoe and Hermes scarf on MM Facebook page!  That picture is just so wonderful.  I love it, and it makes me want a red bag!*





momasaurus said:


> My red regular Zhoe arrived yesterday and immediately went out for the afternoon and evening. It's my absolutely favorite size for a bag (holds my stuff and doesn't feel like I'm hauling around a suitcase). The color is fabulous, and I'm happy with the gold hardware, as it seems warmer and more appropriate to the bag, although I wear mostly silver jewelry. I wish the magnet were a little stronger - I'm still fumbling to close it sometimes.
> 
> I collect Hermès scarves, and wear one every single day, so I was happy to see how many actually go with the wonderful red of this Nappa leather. Here are just 2 examples.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dear friends, we have an update on Lining Swatch picture I posted.


Here is the accurate description:


The lining on the left is the MM Summer Grey, it is very similar to the MM Winter Grey, still remaining a dark grey, just a titch lighter than the Winter.  


The lining on the right is the Silver Bespoke Lining.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Getting close to placing an order.  Weeeeelllll, step right this way Ms LoveHandbags! and tell all. Style? Leather? Lining possibilities? Every detail. Every. Single. One.


 

Dearest VannieBod  I hope you are good, my order has been placed..... I have put a lot of thought into it, looked at everyone's gorgeous pictures (thank you everyone!) and this what I decided:


Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles and light gold hardware


and


Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> Lovie, I think you should write a book with a heroine who loves pocketbooks!  I would be the first in line to buy it!
> :reading:


 

LOLOLOLOL, well Moonbeam, I don't know if I could write it, but I sure would enjoy the research phase which might require the purchase of many pocketbooks, no???


----------



## pbnjam

LoveHandbags! said:


> Dearest VannieBod  I hope you are good, my order has been placed..... I have put a lot of thought into it, looked at everyone's gorgeous pictures (thank you everyone!) and this what I decided:
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles and light gold hardware
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware




Wow lovely choices! I wasn't sure about using the softer leathers for Zhoe since it seems more structured. I'm excited to see how yours will come out. The bronze leather is very pretty and with silver hw sounds like a great idea. 

My bags have started their journey to me.


----------



## bonniekir

Summer is almost here, and now with grandchildren, I will most likely spend some time when possible with them. I will naturally bring along a large bag..(right now the Ochre Soulmate is hot!) with my stuff..but then I got a brilliand idea!


Since we will be going to playgrounds, out walking, etc., I really don't need to carry all my stuff with me only..phone, some money, tissuepaper..so I figured out a small bag for these type of outings would be excellent!!


In the making are 4 summery colours in the Phoebe !! Turqouise, AppleGreen, both pebbled..and Orange, Brown both in Nappa!! 
Plus I bespoke something a bit different with them!!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Dearest VannieBod  I hope you are good, my order has been placed..... I have put a lot of thought into it, looked at everyone's gorgeous pictures (thank you everyone!) and this what I decided:
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles and light gold hardware
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware




WOO-HOOO!! They sound just gorgeous!! I love both types of leathers..cant wait to see the Taupe in live Pictures..hah!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Dearest VannieBod  I hope you are good, my order has been placed..... I have put a lot of thought into it, looked at everyone's gorgeous pictures (thank you everyone!) and this what I decided:
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles and light gold hardware
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware



Oh my soul. Lay me down in pocketbook heaven! That taupe bag is going to look amazing and I can't wait to see your mod shot and "what fits in the bag" shot too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> Wow lovely choices! I wasn't sure about using the softer leathers for Zhoe since it seems more structured. I'm excited to see how yours will come out. The bronze leather is very pretty and with silver hw sounds like a great idea. My bags have started their journey to me.


Hi pbandjammers, I am very excited your bags have begun their journey to you!  Cannot wait to see them!  I was not sure if another leather other than Nappa would work for Zhoe either so I send word to Italy, requesting the opinion of our talented one (Marco, ha!)  I wanted his honest opinion because I could have easily gone with a lovely Nappa.  He gave his "100% approval" so we are set....Africa Bronzey it is!




bonniekir said:


> WOO-HOOO!! They sound just gorgeous!! I love both types of leathers..cant wait to see the Taupe in live Pictures..hah!!!


 
hi bonniekins..........your descriptions and pictures played a big part in my decision making, I am quite grateful.  Thank you!




VanBod1525 said:


> *Oh my soul. Lay me down in pocketbook heaven!* That taupe bag is going to look amazing and I can't wait to see your mod shot and "what fits in the bag" shot too!


LOLOLOL.....sorry laughing too hard to reply properly..........that was funny............yes, of course I will do a_ 'what fits inside'_ pix for you. (always think of you with that picture, just like I think of Odebdo with the 'handbag riding shotgun in the car' pix)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> My midi Minerva in Cream Nubuck is on its way!



sandysandiego, any updates in tracking?????  I can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## renza

I'm guessing there won't be another sale soon since they just had one, but before I place my order--has anyone heard anything about upcoming promotions?   I got some good news today so I am finally ready to order my candy red zhoe, and I want to order before the euro increases against the dollar any more, but only if there isn't a sale coming up next week or something.


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> I'm guessing there won't be another sale soon since they just had one, but before I place my order--has anyone heard anything about upcoming promotions?   I got some good news today so I am finally ready to order my candy red zhoe, and I want to order before the euro increases against the dollar any more, but only if there isn't a sale coming up next week or something.




not heard a word about any sale at all..the Spring/ Summer Collection has almost been launched..so I guess we must pass summer till something new comes along or a promo ..perhaps I dont know .. in the middle of Summer.


I usually dont rely on only sales etc...because one never know, when leather supply of the special leather one liikes may end. The atelier is in this way dependent on what the tanneries offer


----------



## LoveHandbags!

renza said:


> I'm guessing there won't be another sale soon since they just had one, but before I place my order--has anyone heard anything about upcoming promotions?  * I got some good news today* so I am finally ready to order my candy red zhoe, and I want to order before the euro increases against the dollar any more, but only if there isn't a sale coming up next week or something.


Hi Renza, oooooh that is wonderful about your good news!!!!   I have not seen anything on their FB page or heard a thing about a sale.  Very excited about your Candy Red Zhoe, that one is a stunner!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, renza!  I have no idea what your good news is, but I'm so happy you got it!  Good news is so fun!  So have fun!  Here's to you, fellow pocketbook lover!* 




renza said:


> I'm guessing there won't be another sale soon since they just had one, but before I place my order--has anyone heard anything about upcoming promotions?   I got some good news today so I am finally ready to order my candy red zhoe, and I want to order before the euro increases against the dollar any more, but only if there isn't a sale coming up next week or something.


----------



## djfmn

renza said:


> I'm guessing there won't be another sale soon since they just had one, but before I place my order--has anyone heard anything about upcoming promotions?   I got some good news today so I am finally ready to order my candy red zhoe, and I want to order before the euro increases against the dollar any more, but only if there isn't a sale coming up next week or something.



Renza congrats on the good news and I love the fact that allows you to finally order your candy red zhoe. I have a Zhoe and it is a great bag. I know you will love it.

I agree with Bonniekir that the summer bags only recently launched so I do not think there will be a sale soon or any promotion.

I cannot wait to see photos of your Zhoe.

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> Dearest VannieBod  I hope you are good, my order has been placed..... I have put a lot of thought into it, looked at everyone's gorgeous pictures (thank you everyone!) and this what I decided:
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles and light gold hardware
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware




Lovie these bags sound incredible. The midi Soulmate in taupe nubuck is going to be one stunning bag. 

Now that Zhoe I wanted another Zhoe but could not decided on any of the nappa leathers that were calling my name but one in an Africa bronze leather sounds perfect. We might have to be bag twins once I see your beautiful Zhoe!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## renza

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Renza, oooooh that is wonderful about your good news!!!!   I have not seen anything on their FB page or heard a thing about a sale.  Very excited about your Candy Red Zhoe, that one is a stunner!





Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, renza!  I have no idea what your good news is, but I'm so happy you got it!  Good news is so fun!  So have fun!  Here's to you, fellow pocketbook lover!*


Thank you both for the well wishes! I got a fellowship for next year (I'm finishing a Ph.D. program) so I am rewarding myself with the candy red Zhoe with silver hardware and silver lining. I just placed my order!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Lovie these bags sound incredible. The midi Soulmate in taupe nubuck is going to be one stunning bag.
> 
> Now that Zhoe I wanted another Zhoe but could not decided on any of the nappa leathers that were calling my name but one in an Africa bronze leather sounds perfect. We might have to be bag twins once I see your beautiful Zhoe!!!!


 
Hi dear friend!  Thank you so much!  I am so glad you chimed in because I have to say that your stunning Orange Nappa Zhoe pictures also played a HUGE part in my decision making on lovely Zhoe!  (Where would we be without out Purse Forum friends!?!)  The mod shot and the interior shots were just great, she is beautiful on you!  I have been so busy at work I had to go back and view them again before ordering and quite frankly, that just solidified my decision.  I am most grateful!

Ironically since my order I had another friend say that she thought the Lead Africa would also be fabulous on Zhoe and she was going for that one.  I know you have a Phoebe in Lead so you must get a Bronze Zhoe with me, lol.

Marco finds the most unique and gorgeous leathers and his designs just make me swoon!  I am so excited!




renza said:


> Thank you both for the well wishes! I got a fellowship for next year (I'm finishing a Ph.D. program) so I am rewarding myself with the candy red Zhoe with silver hardware and silver lining. I just placed my order!




 Woooooooo Hoooooooo to our PhD Renza!  Wow that is fabulous!  Congratulations in this incredible achievement dear!  Very impressive!  (And certainly a good reason to treat yourself!  You do us proud Renza!


----------



## renza

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear friend!  Thank you so much!  I am so glad you chimed in because I have to say that your stunning Orange Nappa Zhoe pictures also played a HUGE part in my decision making on lovely Zhoe!  (Where would we be without out Purse Forum friends!?!)  The mod shot and the interior shots were just great, she is beautiful on you!  I have been so busy at work I had to go back and view them again before ordering and quite frankly, that just solidified my decision.  I am most grateful!
> 
> Ironically since my order I had another friend say that she thought the Lead Africa would also be fabulous on Zhoe and she was going for that one.  I know you have a Phoebe in Lead so you must get a Bronze Zhoe with me, lol.
> 
> Marco finds the most unique and gorgeous leathers and his designs just make me swoon!  I am so excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooo Hoooooooo to our PhD Renza!  Wow that is fabulous!  Congratulations in this incredible achievement dear!  Very impressive!  (And certainly a good reason to treat yourself!  You do us proud Renza!




Almost there, the fellowship will give me the time to finish writing!  Thank you!


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *I just saw your Candy Red Zhoe and Hermes scarf on MM Facebook page!  That picture is just so wonderful.  I love it, and it makes me want a red bag!*


Thanks for letting me know. I am loving this bag so much!


----------



## djfmn

renza said:


> Thank you both for the well wishes! I got a fellowship for next year (I'm finishing a Ph.D. program) so I am rewarding myself with the candy red Zhoe with silver hardware and silver lining. I just placed my order!



Wow congrats on your Fellowship Renza and you deserve rewarding yourself with a lovely candy red Zhoe.



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> I got most of the Nubuck swatches..and want something in Taupe and the Cobalt (I don't wear Blues normally, but this Blue is simply so rich, I want something in this colour..) The Cream is another one I think is gorgeous .


 

hi bonniekir.... if it is not any trouble, would you post a picture of the regular Cobalt Nubuck swatch.  Blue is just my ultimate favorite color leather for a handbag, there can be so many variations, I would love to see a picture of the regular Cobalt Nubuck and any description you may want to share!   Thank you in advance if you have time!


----------



## bonniekir

Sure Lovie!  will have a go! This is just a difficult colour to hit , so it looks right. I have a good camera, but can't use it..haha..I set it on auto..and cross my fingers!
I have a sallow complexion , so I just look drab in bright colous, but ths one is a must for me! I guess it'll be another midi Selene in this one  

But first my Angel Taupe nubuck and my  Phoebes need to arrive


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone! 

Forgive my naive question. What is the difference between the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend? I have noticed a few but am unclear if I am missing something major. 

Violet Bleu


----------



## msd_bags

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Forgive my naive question. What is the difference between the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend? I have noticed a few but am unclear if I am missing something major.
> 
> Violet Bleu


The Zhoe was the original design from the AW2014 season.  Marco tweaked it a bit for the SS2015 season and came up with the Zhoe Legend - more depth with the 2 (front and back) added compartments. I think the Zhoe Legend doesn't have a zipper closure on the main compartment while the original Zhoe has.

I have not seen anyone post a Zhoe Legend.  I'm actually deciding between the 2 for my next future purchase too.


----------



## Violet Bleu

msd_bags said:


> The Zhoe was the original design from the AW2014 season.  Marco tweaked it a bit for the SS2015 season and came up with the Zhoe Legend - more depth with the 2 (front and back) added compartments. I think the Zhoe Legend doesn't have a zipper closure on the main compartment while the original Zhoe has.
> 
> I have not seen anyone post a Zhoe Legend.  I'm actually deciding between the 2 for my next future purchase too.



Oh! I see! Thanks so much for the reply! I am currently making the same decision! Then I have the even harder decision of picking a color!


----------



## msd_bags

Violet Bleu said:


> Oh! I see! Thanks so much for the reply! I am currently making the same decision! Then I have the even harder decision of picking a color!


I know, right!! After the hurdle of choosing the style next comes the hard decision on the color.   Once you've made a decision and placed your order, please share a photo with us when you get whichever bag you order.


----------



## Violet Bleu

msd_bags said:


> I know, right!! After the hurdle of choosing the style next comes the hard decision on the color.   Once you've made a decision and placed your order, please share a photo with us when you get whichever bag you order.



Of course! I will most definitely post pictures when I receive my bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Violet Bleu said:


> Of course! I will most definitely post pictures when I receive my bag.


Great!!


----------



## Reeni

Hi! I was wondering, who here has an Athena? How do you like it as a work/everyday bag? Might a 13" Macbook Air fit in this bag? The dimensions look alright, but you never know. It might be a tight fit at the bag's base (13", widens to 14.9" at the top).

I discovered Massaccesi some weeks ago via this thread, and I find myself coming back again and again (thank you, Purse Forum!). I am really loving the simplicity and elegance of this brand. Athena and Zhoe really call to me, and I also love the versatility of the Phoebe, although I might prefer it in a different color/leather.


----------



## msd_bags

Reeni said:


> Hi! I was wondering, who here has an Athena? How do you like it as a work/everyday bag? Might a 13" Macbook Air fit in this bag? The dimensions look alright, but you never know. It might be a tight fit at the bag's base (13", widens to 14.9" at the top).
> 
> I discovered Massaccesi some weeks ago via this thread, and I find myself coming back again and again (thank you, Purse Forum!). I am really loving the simplicity and elegance of this brand. Athena and Zhoe really call to me, and I also love the versatility of the Phoebe, although I might prefer it in a different color/leather.


Hi! I have an Athena.  I use it as an everyday bag for work, but not as a laptop carrier. It is a medium bag.  I posted some time ago (last year) what fit inside.  I'm not sure if it is in this thread or the mods retained that separate thread on what is inside your Massaccessi bag.  You may want to search for that.  There was a thread on modshots too, I think that was retained too.  But only this thread is active nowadays.

I don't have a 13" laptop (I used to) but I still have the Case Logic neoprene sleeve for it.  I tried it, it fits on the sides but not height-wise.  It protrudes out of the zipper top, at least the empty case does.

I find the Athena really an elegant bag.  Mine is in black.  Hope you find the Massaccesi bag for you!  I'm loving the Zhoe too.


----------



## pbnjam

My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.  

First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol 

I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit! 




My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.




Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.


Wow!! These are lovelies!!  I truly truly love them!  Congrats!  Marco was so kind to make you another strap for your Bronze midi Minerva.

I have both the pebbled and nappa leathers, but I am itching to add more nappa to the family!


----------



## BlueCherry

Congratulations pbnjam, they both look gorgeous. What a striking colour the green is, especially against the black. The Nappa leather is exquisite isn't it.


----------



## Yuki85

Reeni said:


> Hi! I was wondering, who here has an Athena? How do you like it as a work/everyday bag? Might a 13" Macbook Air fit in this bag? The dimensions look alright, but you never know. It might be a tight fit at the bag's base (13", widens to 14.9" at the top).
> 
> I discovered Massaccesi some weeks ago via this thread, and I find myself coming back again and again (thank you, Purse Forum!). I am really loving the simplicity and elegance of this brand. Athena and Zhoe really call to me, and I also love the versatility of the Phoebe, although I might prefer it in a different color/leather.



I also have an Athena in pebbled leather and I am using it as a work bag. It is very elegant and convenient. Just perfect made


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> 
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872


 

*Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  pbandjamms!*  I love your bags!!!  They look fabulous on you!  Your reveal is making me even more excited for my Zhoe!  I think it was sandysandiego that first requested the longer flap.  Your Emerald bag is stunning and of course that Black Nappa Zhoe is classic!   I am so happy for you, these are beautiful bags!


----------



## Reeni

msd_bags said:


> Hi! I have an Athena.  I use it as an everyday bag for work, but not as a laptop carrier. It is a medium bag.  I posted some time ago (last year) what fit inside.  I'm not sure if it is in this thread or the mods retained that separate thread on what is inside your Massaccessi bag.  You may want to search for that.  There was a thread on modshots too, I think that was retained too.  But only this thread is active nowadays.
> 
> I don't have a 13" laptop (I used to) but I still have the Case Logic neoprene sleeve for it.  I tried it, it fits on the sides but not height-wise.  It protrudes out of the zipper top, at least the empty case does.
> 
> I find the Athena really an elegant bag.  Mine is in black.  Hope you find the Massaccesi bag for you!  I'm loving the Zhoe too.



Thank you so much for the laptop info! Too bad about the fit, I thought the width would be the trouble! But i'm guessing the website's height measurement refers to the bag's exterior, not to the zippered part? Oh well, at least I won't be disappointed. I haven't really decided if this is a deal-breaker or not 

I'm sure your black Athena is gorgeous! I'm leaning towards chocolate, although the black is making me think twice. I'll do some searching for the other threads and continue to think it over. Thanks again !


----------



## Reeni

Yuki85 said:


> I also have an Athena in pebbled leather and I am using it as a work bag. It is very elegant and convenient. Just perfect made



Thanks! That's good to know. I'm definitely picturing it in my wardrobe as a subtle-but-elegant work bag . What color do you have?


----------



## Yuki85

Reeni said:


> Thanks! That's good to know. I'm definitely picturing it in my wardrobe as a subtle-but-elegant work bag . What color do you have?



My bag is in Navy. I think I am the only one here having an Athena in Pebbled leather  

Marco did a great job on my Athena.


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> Wow!! These are lovelies!!  I truly truly love them!  Congrats!  Marco was so kind to make you another strap for your Bronze midi Minerva.
> 
> I have both the pebbled and nappa leathers, but I am itching to add more nappa to the family!


Thank you, MSD! Yeah I was ready to pay for another strap so I am a very happy customer! Although I was able to shorten the first strap another ~ 3 inches, I didn't like how the other end was so long hanging freely.. 

I am extremely pleased with the nappa. The quality is really wonderful! 



BigCherry said:


> Congratulations pbnjam, they both look gorgeous. What a striking colour the green is, especially against the black. The Nappa leather is exquisite isn't it.


Yeah I love it. I only wish I can take better pictures. My iphone just doesn't truly pick up the color as well. Thanks BigCherry!


LoveHandbags! said:


> *Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  pbandjamms!*  I love your bags!!!  They look fabulous on you!  Your reveal is making me even more excited for my Zhoe!  I think it was sandysandiego that first requested the longer flap.  Your Emerald bag is stunning and of course that Black Nappa Zhoe is classic!   I am so happy for you, these are beautiful bags!


Thanks LH! I adore Sandysandiego's idea! The longer flap has slightly added security and makes it look even more seamless. 

I'm sure your Zhoe will be fabulous. I think that with pebbled leather, it may fit even more things. I was thinking last night how great it would be if there was an exterior back pocket. Oh endless possibilities!


----------



## renza

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> 
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872


Lovely bags! 
I absolutely adore that bronze metallic leather, but I think I should wait and see what I think of my Zhoe (and how much I use it) before ordering a Phoebe, which is the other style I have my eye on.   How is it wearing? I know one member had issues with the metallic leather rubbing.


----------



## pbnjam

renza said:


> Lovely bags!
> I absolutely adore that bronze metallic leather, but I think I should wait and see what I think of my Zhoe (and how much I use it) before ordering a Phoebe, which is the other style I have my eye on.   How is it wearing? I know one member had issues with the metallic leather rubbing.



I think Zhoe is borderline small for me. It fits my ipad air if I keep the zippers open. I'm interested in Phoebe too but I noticed that it's not on the website anymore... Wondering what's going on with Phoebe.

My metallic bronze is doing well, no rubbing. There is a small barely noticeable spot where the metallic part peeled off. I must have nicked it somewhere but it's okay. I'm really scanning in order to find that spot. Overall quality is good!


----------



## BlueCherry

Try this link for the phoebe [emoji3]

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=83


----------



## VanBod1525

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> 
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872



Absolutely gorgeous bags!! Love how the front flap covers the pockets and the green is intriguing!!


----------



## pbnjam

BigCherry said:


> Try this link for the phoebe [emoji3]
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=83


O I read Phoebe but for some reason I was thinking Aphrodite! I meant to say Aphrodite is missing from the website. 


VanBod1525 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous bags!! Love how the front flap covers the pockets and the green is intriguing!!


Thank you VanBod! I'm mesmerized by it!


----------



## BlueCherry

pbnjam said:


> O I read Phoebe but for some reason I was thinking Aphrodite! I meant to say Aphrodite is missing from the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you VanBod! I'm mesmerized by it!




Try here for Aphrodite, I would be surprised if it was no longer available 

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=24


----------



## carterazo

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> 
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872



Congrats on your new beauties!  That green is gorgeous! Thanks for posting mod pics.  It really helps to see how a bag fits.


----------



## the_baglover

Reeni said:


> Hi! I was wondering, who here has an Athena? How do you like it as a work/everyday bag? Might a 13" Macbook Air fit in this bag? The dimensions look alright, but you never know. It might be a tight fit at the bag's base (13", widens to 14.9" at the top).
> 
> I discovered Massaccesi some weeks ago via this thread, and I find myself coming back again and again (thank you, Purse Forum!). I am really loving the simplicity and elegance of this brand. Athena and Zhoe really call to me, and I also love the versatility of the Phoebe, although I might prefer it in a different color/leather.



I have an Athena bag in black and bought it specifically for work. It's a beautiful bag and looks more expensive than it really is.

It won't fit a laptop of any kind but will fit a tablet. It's better to have a separate bag for a laptop or you risk destroying your handbag. At least that's what I noticed from my colleagues' experiences.


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872


 

Lovely Emerald green for summer!! It looks wonderful on you!
Your Black Looks soo elegant and is truely a Classic bag!

No Wonder you are so happy!


Congrats with your choises and new bags


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Try here for Aphrodite, I would be surprised if it was no longer available
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=24


 
Thanks BigCherry for the link!! 
I have this model and use this one lots! Sure this gorgeous medium size is available, IMO in a reasonable pricerange especially for a handemade bag made exactly in colours you want! 
my edit: Now I am not a 'chain' person, so one can have the Messengerstrap made without..and in all leather.


----------



## pbnjam

BigCherry said:


> Try here for Aphrodite, I would be surprised if it was no longer available
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=24


Thanks for the link! 


carterazo said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!  That green is gorgeous! Thanks for posting mod pics.  It really helps to see how a bag fits.


Thanks Carterazo! This midi minerva has more room than I need. 


bonniekir said:


> Lovely Emerald green for summer!! It looks wonderful on you!
> Your Black Looks soo elegant and is truely a Classic bag!
> 
> No Wonder you are so happy!
> 
> 
> Congrats with your choises and new bags


Thanks Bonnie! I'm really trying to be more selective about the bags I buy. Buying quality over quantity so MM really fits the bill!


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's fun being selective, isn't it?  Deciding which bag style.  Hardware.  Leather.  Color.  Size.  It's just SO fun.  And then when the bag finally arrives to your house the fun starts all over again!  And usually by then MM has yet another color or style he's recently brought out.  I remember Phoebe and Flora had their debut, right on the heels of his newest styles.  I felt like I couldn't catch my breath.  Exhausting, this pocketbook madness.  Sheer torture.* 





pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Thanks Carterazo! This midi minerva has more room than I need.
> 
> Thanks Bonnie! I'm really trying to be more selective about the bags I buy. Buying quality over quantity so MM really fits the bill!


----------



## Reeni

the_baglover said:


> I have an Athena bag in black and bought it specifically for work. It's a beautiful bag and looks more expensive than it really is.
> 
> It won't fit a laptop of any kind but will fit a tablet. It's better to have a separate bag for a laptop or you risk destroying your handbag. At least that's what I noticed from my colleagues' experiences.



Thanks for your input! I've been thinking about this and I believe you're right about laptops and handbags... over the past two years or so I've been slowly reaching that conclusion. Aside from wrecking the bag, anything that is big enough for my laptop is usually too big for me. It's quite a freeing thought, really!

Thanks to everyone who shared their opinion! I will probably plot for a while longer, and I will be sure to share if and when I decide to purchase


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I seriously just about fainted over that Cobalt Nubuck Angel picture on the Massaccesi fb page.  

My heart!!!!  That is stunning!


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Thanks BigCherry for the link!!
> I have this model and use this one lots! Sure this gorgeous medium size is available, IMO in a reasonable pricerange especially for a handemade bag made exactly in colours you want!
> my edit: Now I am not a 'chain' person, so one can have the Messengerstrap made without..and in all leather.




Yes Bonnie this is truly a lovely style and one that really lends itself to cross body wearing. You should get more [emoji12]

The less chain you want means all the more for me... lol


----------



## BlueCherry

Reeni said:


> Thanks for your input! I've been thinking about this and I believe you're right about laptops and handbags... over the past two years or so I've been slowly reaching that conclusion. Aside from wrecking the bag, anything that is big enough for my laptop is usually too big for me. It's quite a freeing thought, really!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared their opinion! I will probably plot for a while longer, and I will be sure to share if and when I decide to purchase




I bought a discounted zip round case for my laptop for about £30  from Amazon. It has a fully lined furry interior, is shock absorbed and has this really geeky strap so you can carry it securely with your wrist through this strap. I love it and it has a small zip pocket that can fit your phone, also with furry lining. 

This meant money left over to buy an additional small bag [emoji12] and laptop doesn't ruin your bigger bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> I seriously just about fainted over that Cobalt Nubuck Angel picture on the Massaccesi fb page.
> 
> 
> 
> My heart!!!!  That is stunning!




I looked on FB earlier to see Bonnies stunning new Soulmate and her beloved dog. The bag looked so tiny in comparison [emoji23]

Just went back on to check the angel and I agree it too is gorgeous. It looks so much lighter here and when I was finished looking at the bag I started imagining being on that beach looking like Marco's beautiful model.... 

Can't wait for some mini versions of MM bags.


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *It's fun being selective, isn't it?  Deciding which bag style.  Hardware.  Leather.  Color.  Size.  It's just SO fun.  And then when the bag finally arrives to your house the fun starts all over again!  And usually by then MM has yet another color or style he's recently brought out.  I remember Phoebe and Flora had their debut, right on the heels of his newest styles.  I felt like I couldn't catch my breath.  Exhausting, this pocketbook madness.  Sheer torture.*




Moonfancy, did you have any luck getting your "ugly" bag made. I was looking at a gorgeous bag the other day and all that sprang to mind was bondage. There are buckles, studs and zips all over it lol. I have asked Valentina to show it to Marco and see if he would add all this hardware to one of his beautiful bags for me. Can't wait for a reply... [emoji23]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

For anyone that did not get to see it...


I lost my mind, lol.  Insanely beautiful.  I think I metaphysically became her for a minute.  Me.........Massaccesi Angel............the leather...........the beach...........wind in my hair and sunnies on. 


I think this picture may just get me thru my work week.  (Am I the only one that has these tools of survival???  Leather handbag on my desktop.....pictures of what is next to look forward to........please tell me I am not alone!)

I just want to wrap myself up in it, lol.....  (photo credit:  Massaccesi Facebook page)


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Yes Bonnie this is truly a lovely style and one that really lends itself to cross body wearing. You should get more [emoji12]
> 
> The less chain you want means all the more for me... lol


 

Cant wait to see your special  'bondage' bag by MM, once you and he together have worked one out 

At least we might soon see the the special Magic 'melt the 50 Pounds away 'bag Beckie's going to have made..on me a Black sack over me would do the trick..haha


Poor MM! What will be the NeXT???


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> For anyone that did not get to see it...
> 
> 
> I lost my mind, lol.  Insanely beautiful.  I think I metaphysically became her for a minute.  Me.........Massaccesi Angel............the leather...........the beach...........wind in my hair and sunnies on.
> 
> 
> I think this picture may just get me thru my work week.  (Am I the only one that has these tools of survival???  Leather handbag on my desktop.....pictures of what is next to look forward to........please tell me I am not alone!)
> 
> I just want to wrap myself up in it, lol.....  (photo credit:  Massaccesi Facebook page)




*What can one say, Lovie..Breathtaking Picture!!* 


And no, you're not alone...
right now my Ochre Nubuck and Africa Bronze are here with me..I think I must have a fetish side in me , I did not know of, since I'm patting them from time to time..lol.

I want to go to that Beach! I want to look half the way as the model..I 'm modest..! I want something in Nubuck/ Nabuk  Cobalt!!


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> *What can one say, Lovie..Breathtaking Picture!!*
> 
> 
> And no, you're not alone...
> right now my Ochre Nubuck and Africa Bronze are here with me..I think I must have a fetish side in me , I did not know of, since I'm patting them from time to time..lol.
> 
> I want to go to that Beach! I want to look half the way as the model..I 'm modest..! I want something in Nubuck/ Nabuk  Cobalt!!




Bonnie....don't you have a swatch of the cobalt nubuck?  Can you tell me if the swatch you have looks like the picture he posted on facebook and that Lovie posted here?  If it looks like that color....um...I need some in my life!


----------



## renza

I just got an email from Valentina--my Zhoe is already on the way!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Bonnie....don't you have a swatch of the cobalt nubuck?  Can you tell me if the swatch you have looks like the picture he posted on facebook and that Lovie posted here?  If it looks like that color....um...I need some in my life!




Odebbie, The Nabuk/Nubuck is sort of a magic leather type.
 Definately yes in the sun/ light it looks very much like the picture! If you see the pic of my Ochre on FB ,you can see how it changes debth in light..the nuance will remain the same.. just like velvet..
If the sun is shing and stuff is going sort of ok here, I will take a pic of the swatches outdoors, so you can see it looks just like the pic Marco took!. For now I have only pics indoors, and the shade is a bit darker, and IMO a very rich and deep colour..argh..this is the best I can decribe it! 


I love it and I have asked Marco already I want a bag..just cant decide model..


----------



## BlueCherry

Ooh dear fetish and bondage.... Whatever next [emoji12]

Renza how exciting for you, I bet you can't wait. 

Is anyone thinking of a nubuck Minerva?


----------



## Moonfancy

*No, BigCherry,I did not get the "bag of my dreams".  I just cannot imagine why Marco refused everything about it.    I think the second he sees my name on an email he deletes it before even reading it.  

So then I decided to pester Valentina.  Only thing is, though, is that she cannot be pestered.  No matter what outrageous thing I tell her, she remains even-tempered.  So I have stopped pestering her.  She does't deserve it.  Actually, Marco doesn't deserve it either, but it's too hard for me to stop messing with him.  It's a habit now.  

I want more hardware too!  I suppose we could ask for little things like studs.  Marco will charge for studs, but I would still order a bag sprinkled with luscious hardware!*





BigCherry said:


> Moonfancy, did you have any luck getting your "ugly" bag made. I was looking at a gorgeous bag the other day and all that sprang to mind was bondage. There are buckles, studs and zips all over it lol. I have asked Valentina to show it to Marco and see if he would add all this hardware to one of his beautiful bags for me. Can't wait for a reply... [emoji23]


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHA!   You should get more, Bonnie!  BigCherry, you fit right in with our group of enablers!* 




BigCherry said:


> Yes Bonnie this is truly a lovely style and one that really lends itself to cross body wearing. You should get more [emoji12]
> 
> The less chain you want means all the more for me... lol


----------



## Moonfancy

*No, you are not alone, Lovie.  I am standing right next to you and the model.  What a striking beauty that girl is!  And the bag just looks so right on her.  I wish I could have watched that photo shoot.  I bet it was wonderful!*




LoveHandbags! said:


> For anyone that did not get to see it...
> 
> 
> I lost my mind, lol.  Insanely beautiful.  I think I metaphysically became her for a minute.  Me.........Massaccesi Angel............the leather...........the beach...........wind in my hair and sunnies on.
> 
> 
> I think this picture may just get me thru my work week.  (Am I the only one that has these tools of survival???  Leather handbag on my desktop.....pictures of what is next to look forward to........please tell me I am not alone!)
> 
> I just want to wrap myself up in it, lol.....  (photo credit:  Massaccesi Facebook page)


----------



## Moonfancy

*What's next - after my bag that magically takes 50lb off of me?  

A bag that gives me a face lift and erases all wrinkles.  Marco better hope the Purse Fairies come to help him with THAT bag!*




bonniekir said:


> Cant wait to see your special  'bondage' bag by MM, once you and he together have worked one out
> 
> At least we might soon see the the special Magic 'melt the 50 Pounds away 'bag Beckie's going to have made..on me a Black sack over me would do the trick..haha
> 
> 
> Poor MM! What will be the NeXT???


----------



## BlueCherry

I know what we should all do. Strip off to our bikinis, get to the beach and pose like that model, see if Marco wants to put them on his FB [emoji23]


----------



## pbnjam

Moonfancy said:


> *It's fun being selective, isn't it?  Deciding which bag style.  Hardware.  Leather.  Color.  Size.  It's just SO fun.  And then when the bag finally arrives to your house the fun starts all over again!  And usually by then MM has yet another color or style he's recently brought out.  I remember Phoebe and Flora had their debut, right on the heels of his newest styles.  I felt like I couldn't catch my breath.  Exhausting, this pocketbook madness.  Sheer torture.*




Lol it's a never ending cycle! I would love to have something in nubuck. Bonnie's picture on FB with her dog and yellow tote is so beautiful! The leather looks so soft and huggable. Tho I don't carry shoulder bags and prefer using a long strap. 

I wish Marco will have more pictures of his gorgeous models to show different ways his bags can be carried. I love seeing mod pics and being inspired by all the great ideas on this thread.

And I still have Aphrodite on my mind. I love how it looked with the shortened straps so that I can use it more like a satchel! Yup I feel the MM excitement and love taking part in creating my own bag.


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> I know what we should all do. Strip off to our bikinis, get to the beach and pose like that model, see if Marco wants to put them on his FB [emoji23]


 
Well, this will for sure get him out of business within a blink of an eye


..at least if I'm in the Picture ..LOL..


I'ts more tham enough for him if Beckie and I came for a visit..me on my handicap scooter, and Beckie with her magic bag........So we thought it a good idea to wear burkas ..in any case THEN we could have this beach picture taken!


Seriously, I do believe Marco won't mind at all a Group visit from his clients, so he can see hs clients 'live' and we could see the workshop in action..I would love it!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Bonnie....don't you have a swatch of the cobalt nubuck?  Can you tell me if the swatch you have looks like the picture he posted on facebook and that Lovie posted here?  If it looks like that color....um...I need some in my life!


 


Odebbie, weather sucks :rain: so no sunshine pics.Anyway now you an see how the Cobalt looks like when darkest..Still gorgeous!!!


But if you can tilt your screen, at one point you can get the exact tone as on the wonderful model picture Marco took,  like it looks like in the sun.. 


Right swatch is the regular and a bit more 'alive', left swatch , the shimmer, has a subtle shine , which can be seen outdoors and is a bit more uniform on the surface, , so it depends on one's taste..


----------



## Moonfancy

*Bonnie, we have to go to the dentist too.  Don't forget.* 




bonniekir said:


> Well, this will for sure get him out of business within a blink of an eye
> 
> 
> ..at least if I'm in the Picture ..LOL..
> 
> 
> I'ts more tham enough for him if Beckie and I came for a visit..me on my handicap scooter, and Beckie with her magic bag........So we thought it a good idea to wear burkas ..in any case THEN we could have this beach picture taken!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I do believe Marco won't mind at all a Group visit from his clients, so he can see hs clients 'live' and we could see the workshop in action..I would love it!


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Cant wait to see your special  'bondage' bag by MM, once you and he together have worked one out
> 
> At least we might soon see the the special Magic 'melt the 50 Pounds away 'bag Beckie's going to have made..on me a Black sack over me would do the trick..haha
> 
> 
> Poor MM! What will be the NeXT???




Marco said NO!!  

I bet the only zip he wants to affix now is one to my mouth


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *What's next - after my bag that magically takes 50lb off of me?
> 
> A bag that gives me a face lift and erases all wrinkles.  Marco better hope the Purse Fairies come to help him with THAT bag!*



Ha ha - I heard all about that bag today


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Well, this will for sure get him out of business within a blink of an eye
> 
> 
> ..at least if I'm in the Picture ..LOL..
> 
> 
> I'ts more tham enough for him if Beckie and I came for a visit..me on my handicap scooter, and Beckie with her magic bag........So we thought it a good idea to wear burkas ..in any case THEN we could have this beach picture taken!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I do believe Marco won't mind at all a Group visit from his clients, so he can see hs clients 'live' and we could see the workshop in action..I would love it!



I am building quite a girth myself lol

Valentina said she would love a group visit - count me in!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Odebbie, weather sucks :rain: so no sunshine pics.Anyway now you an see how the Cobalt looks like when darkest..Still gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> But if you can tilt your screen, at one point you can get the exact tone as on the wonderful model picture Marco took,  like it looks like in the sun..
> 
> 
> Right swatch is the regular and a bit more 'alive', left swatch , the shimmer, has a subtle shine , which can be seen outdoors and is a bit more uniform on the surface, , so it depends on one's taste..



That is very very pretty!   I just love it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi dear friends..... from tracking I think my bags may arrive tomorrow!    I am so excited I don't know how I will sleep!!!!


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> My bags came today!  I totally didn't expect the package and I thought it would take a few more days to come. Boy that tracking doesn't update very quickly.
> 
> First up Midi minerva in Emerald green. I love it!!! I just love this green color and silver hardware. It fits my casual style so well! When I look at this bag, I truly feel like Spring is here! I feel like Olaf in Frozen dancing in the sun.  Lol
> 
> I told Marco that my long strap on the bronze midi minerva from my first order was too long. I prefer wearing my bags as a crossbody because I commute a lot and walk everywhere. He was so kind to offer to replace my strap to the length I need. Now it's the perfect length for both minervas. And I requested to have the longer flap in the front to cover up those two front pockets. I really love that idea that I got on this thread though I forget who I need to credit!
> 
> View attachment 2984842
> 
> 
> My color looks a little less green than it truly is. I should take a picture in the sun next time.
> 
> View attachment 2984847
> 
> 
> Next is black Zhoe with silver hw. I love this one too!  I'm glad I finally have something in smooth nappa leather. It just feels so luxurious and soft. The only problem  I had is the strap being a bit too short for crossbody wear. No problem! I got my leather hole puncher out and made two more holes, one on each side. Now everything is just the way I like it! Ahh I'm in handbag heaven!
> 
> View attachment 2984868
> 
> View attachment 2984872



Pnbjam your bags are just stunning. Love them all. The emerald green is incredible. I love seeing these reveals it makes it much easier to see what the leather is like. The swatches are good but it is difficult to imagine what it will look like in when made up into a bag. 

Enjoy all of them they are gorgeous!!!!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> Pnbjam your bags are just stunning. Love them all. The emerald green is incredible. I love seeing these reveals it makes it much easier to see what the leather is like. The swatches are good but it is difficult to imagine what it will look like in when made up into a bag.
> 
> Enjoy all of them they are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you djfmn! As eiiv pointed out on another thread, the emerald green is a touch lighter irl compared to website. It's very hard to capture the true color with my iphone. I'm not a tote person but I think someone should get emerald in Selene. It would be just as gorgeous!


----------



## VanBod1525

I would be so up for a visit to the workshop!! A few days in Italy with the ladies in this group, the workshop and Marco, some wine and delicious Italian food. When are we going?????


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!


Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.


I will post some interior shots tomorrow.


One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!


The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.


----------



## BlueCherry

What a nice friend!!

Love your new bags and you do great modelling shots [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!





Love love the new additions to your Massaccesi family!!! And your friend is wonderful! 

I'm glad you posted a mod shot of the Midi Soulmate. I've been wanting to see its size, it might be my next M bag. But not yet very soon. I think it's still a medium sized bag?

Zhoe has been in my radar too. Oh, I really love your additions!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

BigCherry said:


> What a nice friend!!
> Love your new bags and you do great modelling shots [emoji3]




You sure are right BD, she is an angel  and thanks so much! 




msd_bags said:


> Love love the new additions to your Massaccesi family!!! And your friend is wonderful!
> 
> I'm glad you posted a mod shot of the Midi Soulmate. I've been wanting to see its size, it might be my next M bag. But not yet very soon. I think it's still a medium sized bag?
> 
> Zhoe has been in my radar too. Oh, I really love your additions!




Hi msd dear, girl, gotta tell you, I am loving these two styles.  I have been playing with them all afternoon (lol, seriously have.....hey it's my day off, lol......and I did laundry in between playing, ha!)  


The Soulmate Midi is a medium size, I will post what fits inside tomorrow.  I love how the top kind of comes it together.  And I love how she looks worn in the crook of your arm.  I had mine made without the exposed magnetic poppers.  With the interior zipper compartment like Minerva I knew I would not need the poppers.  I wanted the ease to slide into the bag on either side for cell phone and keys etc.  And I like the look of the leather without the poppers on the interior.  There are 4 full inches of Nubuk lining the top of the interior, it is just luscious.  


The entire interior flap of Zhoe is leather lined, can you stand it!  So completely lush and high end.  The stitching and construction on both these styles (and all my MM bags) is so perfect.


I am 5'5 and I am wearing the bag right now as it came to me, the strap is perfect for me to wear it on my shoulder or crossbody, so I will leave it as is.  Zhoe is a really nice size bag, you can fit a lot in her.  I also did a modification on my Zhoe, I had her made without the top interior zipper.  I can see where many would have a need for more security, but I knew my Zhoe would be fine with just the flap closure and she is.


----------



## pbnjam

LoveHandbags, I can tell you put a lot of thought into your selections! They looks absolutely gorgeous on you! The African Bronze works very well with Zhoe. I agree with you that the zipper inside isn't very necessary. Actually without the zippers, it allows the bag to be a little more spacious. I'm glad the strap length worked out for you. I'm not sure if it's because I specified the length that I wanted and overshot it since I worried that the strap may be too long. I'm only 5'2".
Your Midi Soulmate looks soo beautiful. I would love to get something in nubuck too someday.


----------



## vodkatonic

Hello- I have been lurking on Purseforum for a while, and got sucked into the beautiful world of Massaccesi bags from all the great pics and information you all have posted, so thank you! 

I do have a question, I am really drawn to the Blue Reef color, but I also like the turquoise pebbled,  - Does anybody have something in the Blue reef that you could compare to the Turquoise pebbled ? I am wanting a deep blue, and can't tell if the turquoise is really a true turquoise, like the stone, or is more of a blue color.  Thanks so much!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.


 
The Taupe nubuck is just lovely! I like the size of the Soulmate in medium too. Like with the Minerva midi, I too would opted the middle compartment out of this size. In the large , I would still keep it though..just so I don't need to empty the bag searching for my stuff.
The African leathers are gorgeous! The Zhoe as well as the Phoebe are great models, I think I also would not have the zipper on the Zhoe, but I would keep the interior pocket in the Phoebe, so my smaller stuff wouldn't fall out.


Big congratulations on the Two additions to your 'family'..They are Perfect!!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.



Be STILL my beating heart. Love this bag!!!


----------



## djfmn

Lovie those bags are amazing and your modelling shots are always great. You will have to give me a lesson in modshots I just never seem to be able to take a good one.

You know I am not fond of large bags and prefer the midi size. The midi size looks pretty big and I hope it is not too big for me.


----------



## ivyfalls

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.



Wow! Love the midi Soulmate in taupe nubuk and you are a perfect match for her! Your outfit and your Soulmate have just the right touch of hippie chic!! Your Zhoe is beautiful as well, but your Soulmate has stolen my heart!  Congrats!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> LoveHandbags, I can tell you put a lot of thought into your selections! They looks absolutely gorgeous on you! The African Bronze works very well with Zhoe. I agree with you that the zipper inside isn't very necessary. Actually without the zippers, it allows the bag to be a little more spacious. I'm glad the strap length worked out for you. I'm not sure if it's because I specified the length that I wanted and overshot it since I worried that the strap may be too long. I'm only 5'2".
> Your Midi Soulmate looks soo beautiful. I would love to get something in nubuck too someday.


So nice of you pbandjam, thank you, I do place a lot of thought on my selections.  Over the years I have tried to perfect this skill.  Thank you for your observations.  It is so fun bouncing all these ideas of each other, isn't it?!?  I appreciate your kindness.




bonniekir said:


> Big congratulations on the Two additions to your 'family'..They are Perfect!!


Hi bonniekir, thanks so much and thanks again for the pictures of your Soulmate, that sealed the deal for me!!!!! 



VanBod1525 said:


> Be STILL my beating heart. Love this bag!!!


Thank you VannieBod, you are so kind, thanks for sharing in my excitement. 



djfmn said:


> Lovie those bags are amazing and your modelling shots are always great. You will have to give me a lesson in modshots I just never seem to be able to take a good one.
> 
> You know I am not fond of large bags and prefer the midi size. The midi size looks pretty big and I hope it is not too big for me.


 
Thanks much djfmn, you are too nice, no lessons needed, your mod shots are great!



ivyfalls said:


> Wow! Love the midi Soulmate in taupe nubuk and you are a perfect match for her! Your outfit and your Soulmate have just the right touch of hippie chic!! Your Zhoe is beautiful as well, but your Soulmate has stolen my heart!  Congrats!


ivyfalls, LOL, totally love the Nubuk on Soulmate as well.  When I first heard Marco was bringing Nubuk into his next Season, I was hoping with all my heart it would be a style like Soulmate.  In my personal wardrobe, the two styles I love most are very classic/timeless and boho hippie chic.......I love and live in my peasant tops and jeans.  Soulmate in Nubuk is completely perfect with this styling.  You kinda have to get one now!!!  Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

vodkatonic said:


> Hello- I have been lurking on Purseforum for a while, and got sucked into the beautiful world of Massaccesi bags from all the great pics and information you all have posted, so thank you!
> 
> I do have a question, I am really drawn to the Blue Reef color, but I also like the turquoise pebbled,  - Does anybody have something in the Blue reef that you could compare to the Turquoise pebbled ? I am wanting a deep blue, and can't tell if the turquoise is really a true turquoise, like the stone, or is more of a blue color.  Thanks so much!


 

HI vodkatonic, welcome! :welcome2: I love blue leather so much!  They can really vary on a computer screen though.  To be safe, I would request swatches.  If you email Valentina, she will send you some!  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## LoveHandbags!

One of my favorite PF threads/posts are the interior shots!  There is nothing to capture the real capacity of a handbag like these pictures and with so many of us purchasing sight unseen they are invaluable and have helped me so much.


I know next to our pups in pix we all love ourselves some flowers, so I will include some that DH surprised me with earlier this week because the anniversary of our 13th date is coming up in June (he is a _*very sneaky fella*_ and gave them to me a month early so he could truly 'throw me off', ha)


Without further ado! 


Soulmate Midi full: 












 Contents emptied: 







Zhoe full: 






 Contents emptied:  







Zhoe full with different items, she can fit my books!  Yay!!! 






 Contents emptied:


----------



## sandysandiego

Absolutely stunning!  You and the bags!  I think the Soulmate has made it on my wish list! 
I love your idea of leaving off the snaps!  I thought I would prefer to leave them off of my midi Minervas as well.  Thank you for sharing!



LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Absolutely stunning!  You and the bags!  I think the Soulmate has made it on my wish list!
> I love your idea of leaving off the snaps!  I thought I would prefer to leave them off of my midi Minervas as well.  Thank you for sharing!


 
hi dear sandysandiego, thank you very much!  You will love the Soulmate Midi, it is *fabulous* on the arm, yet the drop was enough to wear on shoulder too, I am thrilled.


And thank you for the visit on this beautiful Africa Bronze, I am extremely happy with it.  (Literally squealed with delight at first sight, lol)


****  *


*I wanted to mention to everyone before... *the beautiful Africas are tough to photograph, the very first picture of my reveal, with the two styles together, is very close to accurate.  It was in natural lighting with no flash.


----------



## ivyfalls

Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!


----------



## BlueCherry

ivyfalls said:


> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991327




Yours is gorgeous too. I really like these pretty reveals with flowers [emoji1]

Have you treated your bag with anything to help keep it clean?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivyfalls said:


> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!
> View attachment 2991327


 
*Ooooooooooooooooooh ivyfalls !*  This is stunning!  I love your Cream Nubuk!  Soooo elegant yet hip!  Don't you love the handles?  I wish I could explain to everyone the thick loveliness of these handles!


Of course you could not resist...  *Nubuk Resistance is futile!* :borg1:


----------



## ivyfalls

BigCherry said:


> Yours is gorgeous too. I really like these pretty reveals with flowers [emoji1]
> 
> Have you treated your bag with anything to help keep it clean?



Before I used it the first time, I treated it three times with a Collonil nubuck/suede spray.  It took the spray just fine.  I do think it helps, but I am being really careful with it and so far I have only worn it with light clothes.  Glad you enjoyed the roses, I love the 2 doz/$20 roses at Costco!!  Thanks for the nice words, I am afraid I may get another one!!





LoveHandbags! said:


> *Ooooooooooooooooooh ivyfalls !*  This is stunning!  I love your Cream Nubuk!  Soooo elegant yet hip!  Don't you love the handles?  I wish I could explain to everyone the thick loveliness of these handles!
> 
> 
> Of course you could not resist...  *Nubuk Resistance is futile!* :borg1:



The contrast handles are the best.  I just love that dark brown leather.  I have a Selene in dark brown nappa leather, and it is my second favorite MM bag, after this one!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivyfalls said:


> The contrast handles are the best.  I just love that dark brown leather.  I have a Selene in dark brown nappa leather, and it is my second favorite MM bag, after this one!! Thanks so much!!


 
Fabulous, this is so timely, I was going to write and ask the Workshop about this... so ivyfalls, the handles are the same as your Dark Brown Nappa Selene that I am always drooling over?  That bag could make a girl lose her mind!


----------



## ivyfalls

LoveHandbags! said:


> Fabulous, this is so timely, I was going to write and ask the Workshop about this... so ivyfalls, the handles are the same as your Dark Brown Nappa Selene that I am always drooling over?  That bag could make a girl lose her mind!



When I compare our handles to my Nappa Selene they look identical.  The dark brown is a beautiful leather, I think it is my favorite neutral!


----------



## vodkatonic

Those soulmates are gorgeous! Just when I think I have it narrowed down, somebody posts some wonderful pics and I want something else 

LoveHandbags - Thanks for the tip, I will contact Valentina about some swatches!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ivyfalls said:


> When I compare our handles to my Nappa Selene they look identical.  The dark brown is a beautiful leather, I think it is my favorite neutral!


 
Ohhhhh ivyfalls, that is leather music to my ears.......I downright lust after that bag of yours and now that I have held these handles..........good grief, somebody stop me!




vodkatonic said:


> Those soulmates are gorgeous! Just when I think I have it narrowed down, somebody posts some wonderful pics and I want something else
> 
> LoveHandbags - Thanks for the tip, I will contact Valentina about some swatches!


 

vodkatonic, it is a slippery slope!  LOL


I am so happy you are requesting swatches.  It is part of this wonderful full Italian Leather Atelier Artisan experience which you deserve and you will be so happy you requested them once they are in your hot little hands. (And oh my word, they smell soooo good, lol)  I am convinced Valentina is an angel sent to us.  Please be patient when you email, there is only one of her and many many many of us, lol.  If you feel impatient, you can also message them on FB, and they will describe the blues to you.  I am so excited for you, I remember how excited I was as I chose my first MM bag!  And the excitement/joy/sheer blissfulness never ends!  Again welcome!


----------



## msd_bags

ivyfalls said:


> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!


So lovely!! 



LoveHandbags! said:


> One of my favorite PF threads/posts are the interior shots!  There is nothing to capture the real capacity of a handbag like these pictures and with so many of us purchasing sight unseen they are invaluable and have helped me so much.


Following your mod shot, this midi Soulmate will likely be my next MM bag. But not soon.  I need to beef up my bag budget. 


Ladies, what do you think of the midi Soulmate in nappa?  I know it looks so good in nubuck and Marco offers it in pebbled.  But I really like my next bag to be in nappa.  Thoughts please? Thanks.


----------



## bonniekir

ivyfalls said:


> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991327




Wow, Another wonderful bag in the Nubuck!! Big congrats from me..I am in love with the Nubuck, and consider your choise so beautiful too....


----------



## Moonfancy

* I think the Soulmate would be absolutely SPECTACULAR in Nappa!  And there are so many Nappa colors to choose from.  I bet yours would be the only Nappa Soulmate anywhere!  You must get this bag.  You must! * 




msd_bags said:


> So lovely!!
> 
> 
> Following your mod shot, this midi Soulmate will likely be my next MM bag. But not soon.  I need to beef up my bag budget.
> 
> 
> Ladies, what do you think of the midi Soulmate in nappa?  I know it looks so good in nubuck and Marco offers it in pebbled.  But I really like my next bag to be in nappa.  Thoughts please? Thanks.


----------



## djfmn

ivyfalls said:


> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> Ivyfalls your bag is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.
> 
> We are going to be bag twins I ordered the midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck.
> You said it is a virtual magnet for anything dark can you elaborate a little more on what you are seeing please? I also knew that when I decided on cream shimmer nubuck but I hope it is not too much of a magnet for dirt. I just could not resist the cream with the dark brown handles.


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> Wow, Another wonderful bag in the Nubuck!! Big congrats from me..I am in love with the Nubuck, and consider your choise so beautiful too....



Thanks so much, bonniekir!!



djfmn said:


> ivyfalls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just gorgeous pics!! I have one too! Mine is midi in cream nabuk! I love it but I have to say, it's a virtual magnet for anything dark .  I knew this going in, but couldn't resist this combo!
> 
> Ivyfalls your bag is gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous.
> 
> We are going to be bag twins I ordered the midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck.
> You said it is a virtual magnet for anything dark can you elaborate a little more on what you are seeing please? I also knew that when I decided on cream shimmer nubuck but I hope it is not too much of a magnet for dirt. I just could not resist the cream with the dark brown handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have noticed that every time I carry it I get some kind of mark on it. I have only worn it with light clothes so no color transfer or anything like that.  Just small marks from bumping up against something. The marks aren't really noticeable unless you look for them because they are small.  I have used a white suede eraser on them and it helps but does not remove them completely .  I love the bag and wouldn't trade it for anything, but it won't be an everyday bag for this reason. The color combo is amazing and you won't regret your purchase a bit.  You'll just have to be aware when you carry it to watch out for this.  Enjoy!!
Click to expand...


----------



## vodkatonic

Moonfancy said:


> * I think the Soulmate would be absolutely SPECTACULAR in Nappa!  And there are so many Nappa colors to choose from.  I bet yours would be the only Nappa Soulmate anywhere!  You must get this bag.  You must! *



Soulmate would be great in nappa, has anybody done one of the pebbled leather styles in a nappa before? I am wondering how they look - because I need more choices 

Does anybody who as a nubuk bag also have pets? I have cats and am wondering if nubuk attracts pet hair?


----------



## BlueCherry

vodkatonic said:


> Soulmate would be great in nappa, has anybody done one of the pebbled leather styles in a nappa before? I am wondering how they look - because I need more choices
> 
> Does anybody who as a nubuk bag also have pets? I have cats and am wondering if nubuk attracts pet hair?



I only have my bags in nappa and have ordered aphrodites and selenes in nappa.  I think they look great, not at all stiff.  I have a small dog and there is more chance of me scratching my bags than him.  I would however think that a cat, having very fine sharp claws, would scratch any leather easily if they chose to.  It just depends on what they like sharpening their claws


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> * I think the Soulmate would be absolutely SPECTACULAR in Nappa!  And there are so many Nappa colors to choose from.  I bet yours would be the only Nappa Soulmate anywhere!  You must get this bag.  You must! *


I know I must!   Thanks Moonfancy!


----------



## renza

My Zhoe came in the mail already! I love the color and the silver hardware and lining. There is a very minor issue which is a tiny bluish-gray mark on the side. I can't tell what it is so I'm hesitant to try to clean it but would this bother you guys? I am thinking I need to email Valentina and ask what I can use to try to clean it. I certainly don't want to mail it all the way back to Italy but I know this will bother me. If it were on the back of the bag I could ignore it. It is hard to photograph but it is a little more noticeable in person I think.


----------



## Fimpagebag

renza said:


> My Zhoe came in the mail already! I love the color and the silver hardware and lining. There is a very minor issue which is a tiny bluish-gray mark on the side. I can't tell what it is so I'm hesitant to try to clean it but would this bother you guys? I am thinking I need to email Valentina and ask what I can use to try to clean it. I certainly don't want to mail it all the way back to Italy but I know this will bother me. If it were on the back of the bag I could ignore it. It is hard to photograph but it is a little more noticeable in person I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992631



It's not a minor issue if it makes you feel self conscious, Renza. By all means contact Valentina. From everything I've read, Massaccesi takes justifiable pride in their bags and will understand your concern.


----------



## bblonde

LoveHandbags! said:


> Dear friends, we have an update on Lining Swatch picture I posted.
> 
> 
> Here is the accurate description:
> 
> 
> The lining on the left is the MM Summer Grey, it is very similar to the MM Winter Grey, still remaining a dark grey, just a titch lighter than the Winter.
> 
> 
> The lining on the right is the Silver Bespoke Lining.


Thanks! So helpful! :reading:


----------



## renza

Fimpagebag said:


> It's not a minor issue if it makes you feel self conscious, Renza. By all means contact Valentina. From everything I've read, Massaccesi takes justifiable pride in their bags and will understand your concern.




Thanks Fim. I will just email Valentina later tonight and ask what she thinks I guess.


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> My Zhoe came in the mail already! I love the color and the silver hardware and lining. There is a very minor issue which is a tiny bluish-gray mark on the side. I can't tell what it is so I'm hesitant to try to clean it but would this bother you guys? I am thinking I need to email Valentina and ask what I can use to try to clean it. I certainly don't want to mail it all the way back to Italy but I know this will bother me. If it were on the back of the bag I could ignore it. It is hard to photograph but it is a little more noticeable in person I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2992631


 
Your Red bag looks wonderful with the Silver hw  Congrats with your beautiful choise!


I can also see a slight mark..I guess you mean the one that looks like the tip of a ballpen(??) or in the leather (??) I cant see really what this could be..Personally I would not be bothered, since I know marks will appear on all-smoothe leather at some time, and as the bag softens up , these will blend together, but I think, you mentioned this a special bag for you..so mail Vale with pics, and  she can advice you further!


----------



## bonniekir

vodkatonic said:


> Soulmate would be great in nappa, has anybody done one of the pebbled leather styles in a nappa before? I am wondering how they look - because I need more choices
> 
> Does anybody who as a nubuk bag also have pets? I have cats and am wondering if nubuk attracts pet hair?


 
I only have dogs, and I dont find my Ochre or Taupe nubuck attract more hair at all..and allthough I do think the pebbled is a very hardwearing leather in general , at least dogo-proof  I seriously doubt any bag surviving scratch marks from a cat!
I just exchanged bags with a sweet person from this thread for Nappa bags, and as soon as I get hold of them, I can post some pics!


----------



## renza

bonniekir said:


> Your Red bag looks wonderful with the Silver hw  Congrats with your beautiful choise!
> 
> 
> I can also see a slight mark..I guess you mean the one that looks like the tip of a ballpen(??) or in the leather (??) I cant see really what this could be..Personally I would not be bothered, since I know marks will appear on all-smoothe leather at some time, and as the bag softens up , these will blend together, but I think, you mentioned this a special bag for you..so mail Vale with pics, and  she can advice you further!




Yes that's the problem with smooth leather--it is so pretty but it also shows every imperfection! And this being a special bag for me I have a hard time overlooking this admittedly tiny mark. 
I can't really tell what is it either but I asked Valentina for advice and she said to try to clean it with cold cream and to let her know. I actually don't have cold cream so I asked her about using Apple garde. I will test it once I'm home tonight.


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> Yes that's the problem with smooth leather--it is so pretty but it also shows every imperfection! And this being a special bag for me I have a hard time overlooking this admittedly tiny mark.
> I can't really tell what is it either but I asked Valentina for advice and she said to try to clean it with cold cream and to let her know. I actually don't have cold cream so I asked her about using Apple garde. I will test it once I'm home tonight.




I dont know the Apple products, since there are other brands here in Europe ..usually if it's a cleanser product, I will be careful, because the leather shine might become dull..but if you know your Apple products, it might just do the trick!


----------



## djfmn

My bags are in St Paul MN at USPS they are nearly here. I cannot wait to get them. I hope they are delivered tomorrow. Perhaps I will be posting some photos tomorrow of my lovely cobalt blue Stella and my cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate!!!!! Super excited as they were shipped last Thursday.


----------



## BlueCherry

djfmn said:


> My bags are in St Paul MN at USPS they are nearly here. I cannot wait to get them. I hope they are delivered tomorrow. Perhaps I will be posting some photos tomorrow of my lovely cobalt blue Stella and my cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate!!!!! Super excited as they were shipped last Thursday.




Is this the first cream shimmer we will see?  I'm thinking of ordering the blue Stella but I don't think I'll use it that much because it's quite elegant. Doesn't stop me wanting one though [emoji23]


----------



## vodkatonic

I don't think much could stand up to cat claws! Fortunately mine are pretty good about it, 

bonniekir - thanks for letting me know your experiences with the dog hair! And I can't wait to see your Nappa pics!


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> Is this the first cream shimmer we will see?  I'm thinking of ordering the blue Stella but I don't think I'll use it that much because it's quite elegant. Doesn't stop me wanting one though [emoji23]



I have a different take on the Stella in cobalt blue. I think it will look nice for both casual and going out. I am planning to use it both for evening occasions but also when I go out in a pair of jeans. It will dress up a casual pair of jeans and look great for evening as well.

I used to feel that some of my bags were more for dressy occasions but a wise lady, the mother of a friend of mine, told me to use things and not keep them for better occasions. She said she used her Waterford crystal glasses all the time and did not save them for special events. Used her good china on a regular basis. She told me that it gave her great pleasure to enjoy all these things on a regular basis by using them frequently. I took that advice and I don't wait for any special occasion to use a handbag deemed to be more of an evening. Her advice was to break these rules and enjoy life and that is my new mantra. 

I will be using my Stella on a regular basis!!!!


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> My bags are in St Paul MN at USPS they are nearly here. I cannot wait to get them. I hope they are delivered tomorrow. Perhaps I will be posting some photos tomorrow of my lovely cobalt blue Stella and my cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate!!!!! Super excited as they were shipped last Thursday.




Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yeah!  What Djfmn said!  I'd love to have a Stella in black and a Stella in gold.  Don't know if Marco could do it in the Ancient Gold because that is such soft leather, but I don't have a gold clutch, and I really want one.  And I would take it everywhere I go!  And other women would look at it and say,  "OMG, that gold clutch is the most beautiful thing I have ever seen in all my born days, and I just know I will surely die of unfulfilled longing if I cannot possess one exactly like it."  And then they would ask me about the maker of my gold clutch, and I would point them in the direction of Ascoli Piceno, Italy - where the sea meets the mountains - and I would tell them they absolutely had to contact Marco Massaccesi.  Yes, Ma'am, that is exactly what I would do.  You know, I think there might be a book in all of that somewhere.  Amongst my ramblings.  With Marco as the hero, destroying fake bag makers all over the world!* 

 



djfmn said:


> I have a different take on the Stella in cobalt blue. I think it will look nice for both casual and going out. I am planning to use it both for evening occasions but also when I go out in a pair of jeans. It will dress up a casual pair of jeans and look great for evening as well.
> 
> I used to feel that some of my bags were more for dressy occasions but a wise lady, the mother of a friend of mine, told me to use things and not keep them for better occasions. She said she used her Waterford crystal glasses all the time and did not save them for special events. Used her good china on a regular basis. She told me that it gave her great pleasure to enjoy all these things on a regular basis by using them frequently. I took that advice and I don't wait for any special occasion to use a handbag deemed to be more of an evening. Her advice was to break these rules and enjoy life and that is my new mantra.
> 
> I will be using my Stella on a regular basis!!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

Love the pics!  What do you think of an all Nabuck Taupe Soulmate midi?  

This but Taupe in midi size:









LoveHandbags! said:


> hi dear sandysandiego, thank you very much!  You will love the Soulmate Midi, it is *fabulous* on the arm, yet the drop was enough to wear on shoulder too, I am thrilled.
> 
> 
> And thank you for the visit on this beautiful Africa Bronze, I am extremely happy with it.  (Literally squealed with delight at first sight, lol)
> 
> 
> ****  *
> 
> 
> *I wanted to mention to everyone before... *the beautiful Africas are tough to photograph, the very first picture of my reveal, with the two styles together, is very close to accurate.  It was in natural lighting with no flash.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> I have a different take on the Stella in cobalt blue. I think it will look nice for both casual and going out. I am planning to use it both for evening occasions but also when I go out in a pair of jeans. It will dress up a casual pair of jeans and look great for evening as well.
> 
> I used to feel that some of my bags were more for dressy occasions but a wise lady, the mother of a friend of mine, told me to use things and not keep them for better occasions. She said she used her Waterford crystal glasses all the time and did not save them for special events. Used her good china on a regular basis. She told me that it gave her great pleasure to enjoy all these things on a regular basis by using them frequently. I took that advice and I don't wait for any special occasion to use a handbag deemed to be more of an evening. Her advice was to break these rules and enjoy life and that is my new mantra.
> 
> I will be using my Stella on a regular basis!!!!



Agreed!  Styling that blue croc print Stella with jeans and a t-shirt will be fabulous!  I love doing that, it adds a little edge and sass to a casual outfit.  LOVE


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Love the pics!  What do you think of an all Nabuck Taupe Soulmate midi?
> 
> This but Taupe in midi size:



Hi sandysandiego, I love a solid color look but also love the contrasting dark brown handles.  Both are beautiful, which makes your heart sing?  The light gold hardware is stunning with it.

P.s. the Taupe Nubuk is beyond delicious, I could barely get any work done yesterday with her on my desk.  And the leather scent, my stars!  I have requested a couple Nubuk swatches as I already know I want another.


----------



## BlueCherry

djfmn said:


> BigCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the first cream shimmer we will see?  I'm thinking of ordering the blue Stella but I don't think I'll use it that much because it's quite elegant. Doesn't stop me wanting one though [emoji23][/QUOTE
> 
> I have a different take on the Stella in cobalt blue. I think it will look nice for both casual and going out. I am planning to use it both for evening occasions but also when I go out in a pair of jeans. It will dress up a casual pair of jeans and look great for evening as well.
> 
> I used to feel that some of my bags were more for dressy occasions but a wise lady, the mother of a friend of mine, told me to use things and not keep them for better occasions. She said she used her Waterford crystal glasses all the time and did not save them for special events. Used her good china on a regular basis. She told me that it gave her great pleasure to enjoy all these things on a regular basis by using them frequently. I took that advice and I don't wait for any special occasion to use a handbag deemed to be more of an evening. Her advice was to break these rules and enjoy life and that is my new mantra.
> 
> I will be using my Stella on a regular basis!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting it was too elegant for you or for wearing with jeans, I was saying it was too elegant for ME. Having always worked in construction I sometimes need to throw my bag in a filthy truck with me so tend to avoid anything too elegant riding shotgun!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueCherry

sandysandiego said:


> Love the pics!  What do you think of an all Nabuck Taupe Soulmate midi?
> 
> This but Taupe in midi size:



I think it would look great


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> One of my favorite PF threads/posts are the interior shots!  There is nothing to capture the real capacity of a handbag like these pictures and with so many of us purchasing sight unseen they are invaluable and have helped me so much.
> 
> 
> I know next to our pups in pix we all love ourselves some flowers, so I will include some that DH surprised me with earlier this week because the anniversary of our 13th date is coming up in June (he is a _*very sneaky fella*_ and gave them to me a month early so he could truly 'throw me off', ha)
> 
> 
> Without further ado!
> 
> 
> Soulmate Midi full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhoe full:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents emptied:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhoe full with different items, she can fit my books!  Yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents emptied:



Great interior shots as ever, Lovie. The midi size Soulmate is definitely big enough for me - you have a fair amount in there. I hadn't considered the Zhoe at all but it can fit quite a bit. Love that Bronze Africa leather!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

VanBod1525 said:


> Great interior shots as ever, Lovie. The midi size Soulmate is definitely big enough for me - you have a fair amount in there. I hadn't considered the Zhoe at all but it can fit quite a bit. Love that Bronze Africa leather!


V, the Bronze is just incredible, I almost did not get it because I thought it might be too blingy for me but it is not, it is rich and deep, a lovely toned hue.

I decided after all to adjust the strap of Zhoe to the shortest drop because I will mainly be wearing her on my shoulder and it is a perfect drop.

I am laughing at myself..... As I am seeing my quote above..... it is the anniversary of our first date coming up (13 years ago this June) not the anniversary of our 13th date, lololol.  This leather madness makes me loopy!  

Marco is going to have to make us some small leather goods so I can buy new accessories and change up my interior shots a bit! 

Nice to see you V !


----------



## rdgldy

BigCherry said:


> djfmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting it was too elegant for you or for wearing with jeans, I was saying it was too elegant for ME. Having always worked in construction I sometimes need to throw my bag in a filthy truck with me so tend to avoid anything too elegant riding shotgun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely would not work being in construction!! What bag have you found that works for you?
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueCherry

rdgldy said:


> BigCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely would not work being in construction!! What bag have you found that works for you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A hessian sack cross body would be best but that doesn't work in the office or if I go out after work
> 
> I usually opt for small casual shoulder or hand held bags but if the bag is expensive or a favourite I just grab a cheap pouch from inside it with the essentials - hammer, tape, stanley knife lol
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveHandbags!

BigCherry said:


> rdgldy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A hessian sack cross body would be best but that doesn't work in the office or if I go out after work
> 
> I usually opt for small casual shoulder or hand held bags but if the bag is expensive or a favourite I just grab a cheap pouch from inside it with the essentials - hammer, tape, stanley knife lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Phoebe in the pebbled leather with a leather strap might work for you, BC.  That leather is strong!  And it would transition to after work well. You could get the chain strap too and that would give you even more options!
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveHandbags!

P.s. ooooooooooh another idea is the Midi Selene with a crossbody strap and no shoulder straps (like bonniekir had custom made) .

That would rock the construction site!


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> BigCherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Phoebe in the pebbled leather with a leather strap might work for you, BC.  That leather is strong!  And it would transition to after work well. You could get the chain strap too and that would give you even more options!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Funny you should say that because I just asked Valentina for a phoebe in purple this morning although i would definitely not class that as a cheap pouch. I asked to leave out the credit card slots and the chain strap then said "will it be half price now?"
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> P.s. ooooooooooh another idea is the Midi Selene with a crossbody strap and no shoulder straps (like bonniekir had custom made) .
> 
> That would rock the construction site!



I am crazy about my zip selene and there is no way I could buy another and let such a beauty get scratched and filled up with dust lol 

People see adverts and think construction sites are filled with young,tanned, muscled hunks with no tops on.  The reality is big beer bellies, sweaty t-shirts and hairy builder bums and I just had this vision of showing them all my swanky new selene... :giggles:


----------



## rdgldy

BigCherry said:


> I am crazy about my zip selene and there is no way I could buy another and let such a beauty get scratched and filled up with dust lol
> 
> 
> 
> People see adverts and think construction sites are filled with young,tanned, muscled hunks with no tops on.  The reality is big beer bellies, sweaty t-shirts and hairy builder bums and I just had this vision of showing them all my swanky new selene... :giggles:




hahaha!!


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> djfmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't suggesting it was too elegant for you or for wearing with jeans, I was saying it was too elegant for ME. Having always worked in construction I sometimes need to throw my bag in a filthy truck with me so tend to avoid anything too elegant riding shotgun!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigCherry I did not take it as you suggesting that at all. I was just giving you my new philosophy on using all my stuff. If I was in construction I would not use my Stella either. But I am planning to use it over the weekend with jeans and a tshirt. Previously I would have only used a bag like the Stella for evening wear but I have decided I will use my stuff all the time.
> 
> 
> It is my new mantra use it use it use it and enjoy it.
Click to expand...


----------



## djfmn

They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two. 

They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two.
> 
> They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.



OMG djfm! your new additions are so beautiful!! The blue in the Stella is so intense and rich and the shimmer Cream is so elegant as well as lovely to use all days! I like yourchoises a lot!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps! 
But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva 

I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.


I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..


Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two.
> 
> They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.


You have great beauties there djfmn!!  I have the swatch of the shimmer cream nubuck and I knew it would make a beautiful bag.  That midi Soulmate is just lovely!!  Without stuffing, does that leather reduce into a puddle? Or do you think it has more structure than the un-shimmered nubuck?



bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!


What lovely colors!! I'm drooling here!  I think during my next order from Marco I will add a Phoebe in nappa too.  They are just so lovely!  Hope to see the rest of your loot soon.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> You have great beauties there djfmn!!  I have the swatch of the shimmer cream nubuck and I knew it would make a beautiful bag.  That midi Soulmate is just lovely!!  Without stuffing, does that leather reduce into a puddle? Or do you think it has more structure than the un-shimmered nubuck?
> 
> 
> What lovely colors!! I'm drooling here!  I think during my next order from Marco I will add a Phoebe in nappa too.  They are just so lovely!  Hope to see the rest of your loot soon.


 

YES..my MISTAKE!! The smaller bags are the PHOEBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had so much going on so early in the morning. I guess, I still was sleeping..big LOL..Good you were awake, msd!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> YES..my MISTAKE!! The smaller bags are the PHOEBE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just had so much going on so early in the morning. I guess, I still was sleeping..big LOL..Good you were awake, msd!


I actually didn't notice that you said Zhoe, lol! I had to go back and check your original post.  It's the middle of the day here in Asia where I am.


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> LoveHandbags! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Funny you should say that because I just asked Valentina for a phoebe in purple this morning although i would definitely not class that as a cheap pouch. I asked to leave out the credit card slots and the chain strap then said "will it be half price now?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha...The leather strap w/ the  Phoebes I just recieved, are ..IMO..simply gorgeous! very versatile. I opted for the slim strap, since I wanted to bring one along  in one of my larger bags.One can both dress up as well as keep the model as an every day bag!
> I look forward to see the Purple ..there are soooo many great leather colours, I had a hard time chosing myself!
> 
> I don't know what's going on here..
> 
> I wanted to quote BigCherry..yikes!! I guess  females  (..no not humans ..lol..but dogs) in heat, stud males etc. makes me a bit giddy..hmmmm...
Click to expand...


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!




Congratulations Bonnie. I can't wait to see your Angel because I've asked Marco for a mini one and he says he will do one soon. It's a gorgeous bag isn't it. 

The phoebe's look so cute all lined up like a rainbow, right now I wish I was one of your DIL's [emoji12] I bought my Mum one to use as a clutch for church but it's plain black and she loves the style.


----------



## Moonfancy

*That cream shimmer Soulmate has to be one of the Most Beautiful bags I have ever, ever seen.  So elegant and unique.  I know you are going to enjoy her!  Happy for you!!*





djfmn said:


> They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two.
> 
> They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.


----------



## ivyfalls

djfmn said:


> They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two.
> 
> They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.



Yay!! Isn't the cream Soulmate just the most fantastic bag ever?  I am so in love with this combination of materials, cream nubuck and dark brown leather?  I love reading how you felt when you opened the box!  Funny story, when I opened my cream Soulmate box the inside of the packing materials was totally saturated with water.  I almost had a heart attack.  Miraculously, the bag was perfect!! I don't have a Stella, but I lover her too!  Congrats!!!


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!



Wow Bonnie, what a beautiful rainbow of Phoebes!! I love the leather strap! I must get  one in the dark brown nappa to go with my full size Selene. They are so perfect!  I wish I had married your brother!!! I agree with the others, can't wait to see your other new arrivals.I am obsessed with the pineapple Minerva!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> They are here my midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck and the Stella in cobalt Blue. I am attaching a couple of photos I took after I opened the box and swooned and drooled for about an hour or two.
> 
> They are beyond gorgeous. I love love love the midi Soulmate and the nubuck in cream shimmer is AMAZING!!!!!! I will definitely be getting another bag in nubuck it is the most amazing leather.



Just beautiful djfmn!  You captured the Shimmer really well, great photography.  I know you will enjoy every minute of wearing these gorgy gorgeous bags!  I love them!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!



Stunning display!  Oh bonniekir how you do wow us with these colors!  What lucky DILs you have, very good of you!  Can't wait til your camera is up and running again so we can see Angel and Pineapple Minnie!


----------



## djfmn

MSDBags when I take the stuffing out the bag just goes into a big puddle. It is just soft and gorgeous. The shimmer is very subtle but stunning it is such a gorgeous bag. I love the leather and the style.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!




Bonnie this stunning lineup of a rainbow color of Phoebes are just gorgeous. The apple green is such a happy color I love it. These bags are amazing. 

I love all them. That is the problem the more I see the more I want!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Thank you everyone for the lovely posts about my lovely new bags I really appreciate it.

The new reveals by everyone have been amazing these past couple of weeks.

Thank you to everyone


----------



## djfmn

In my lovely box from Marco was a peachy pink swatch that I asked him to locate. 
He found the exact color I was looking for and is making me a midi Soulmate in this peachy pink nappa. I have attached a couple of pictures of the swatch. It is not orangy at all it is peach pink and is the perfect color I was looking for. I did not want a pink pink I wanted a warmer peachy pink.

The top photo is more accurate than the bottom photo. I took a close up of the swatch and it came out more orange than it actually is. 

I am super excited about this leather it is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!



Great pix. Confused, though. So these are not Zhoes but Phoebes? Got it! Thanks for showing the colors and leather types!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> In my lovely box from Marco was a peachy pink swatch that I asked him to locate.
> He found the exact color I was looking for and is making me a midi Soulmate in this peachy pink nappa. I have attached a couple of pictures of the swatch. It is not orangy at all it is peach pink and is the perfect color I was looking for. I did not want a pink pink I wanted a warmer peachy pink.
> 
> The top photo is more accurate than the bottom photo. I took a close up of the swatch and it came out more orange than it actually is.
> 
> I am super excited about this leather it is amazing!!!!!!




I do believe this colour IS just you!! This colour looks on my screen Peachy Pink on the spot!! How great you found it ..or rather Marco found it ..for you! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I do believe this colour IS just you!! This colour looks on my screen Peachy Pink on the spot!! How great you found it ..or rather Marco found it ..for you! I'm so happy for you!



Bonnie thank you for saying that about the peachy pink. I had been after that as I really wanted that for my summer bag. I did not want a pinky pink and I did not want the Geranio that was too orange and I have an orange bag. 

I kept on asking for a peachy pink and when Marco took Valentina to the tannery she immediately knew that this was the color I was asking for.

They bought the leather this morning and I ordered a midi Soulmate with soft gold HW and light gray lining as well as a midi Selene in Africa Lead for my daughter for her birthday.

I know I should not be buying more bags but I just could not resist getting another midi Soulmate. I really like this style I love the middle zipper pocket and it is perfect with the contrasting handles.


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> Lovely with all the wonderful reveals!!
> I too got a few new bags to show, The Taupe Angel, a medium/large bag The midi Pineapple Minerva..and a handful of the cute Zhoes w/ leatherstraps!
> But argh, camera died in the middle of shots, so I just managed a few shots of the Zhoe w/ leatherstraps! Will later this week post some other pictures of closeup as well as the really practical Angel (a really useful model w/ outer pockets and a good size!), and a fav model of mine the Minerva
> 
> I plan to have the Zhoe with me in a larger bag, so I can use it as a bag to bring along me for a walk or for a visit. My phone, cards can easily be in this bag.
> 
> 
> I do not know which colours I will keep myself..right now I love them all!! So I think I will let my DILs decide for themselves..
> 
> 
> Colours from right to left are Choco Nappa, Plum pebbled, Turquoise peb, Apple Green peb, Cherry Red nappa and Orange nappa. I opted for the leather strap, since I'm not a chain person, allthough the Zhoe will look great in this too..just want to add, I did not do justice to the colours..they are SOO much richer in reality, I was personally very surprised how much I loved the summery look of the Apple green..and I , who was a bit hesitant with this colour..LOL!!



Wow, love all your Phoebes!


----------



## sandysandiego

I got the Taupe Nabuk swatch and it is gorgeous!  The Cream was just too light for me that I was afraid to use it!  I think I am getting your exact bag except possibly for the hardware!  Valentina and Marco both recommended the Nappa for the straps.  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi sandysandiego, I love a solid color look but also love the contrasting dark brown handles.  Both are beautiful, which makes your heart sing?  The light gold hardware is stunning with it.
> 
> P.s. the Taupe Nubuk is beyond delicious, I could barely get any work done yesterday with her on my desk.  And the leather scent, my stars!  I have requested a couple Nubuk swatches as I already know I want another.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> I got the Taupe Nabuk swatch and it is gorgeous!  The Cream was just too light for me that I was afraid to use it!  I think I am getting your exact bag except possibly for the hardware!  Valentina and Marco both recommended the Nappa for the straps.



I am thrilled (thrilled!) for you sandysandiego!  The Nappa dark brown handles were obviously my choice and I am in love with them, so I hope you will be too, the contrast is so stunning and has a bit of swagger!  This style is going to look great on you girl !!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> I do believe this colour IS just you!! This colour looks on my screen Peachy Pink on the spot!! How great you found it ..or rather Marco found it ..for you! I'm so happy for you!



+1    Agree!

djfmn, bonniekir is right, this color is exactly you!  So excited to see this Soulmate Midi !


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie thank you for saying that about the peachy pink. I had been after that as I really wanted that for my summer bag. I did not want a pinky pink and I did not want the Geranio that was too orange and I have an orange bag.
> 
> I kept on asking for a peachy pink and when Marco took Valentina to the tannery she immediately knew that this was the color I was asking for.
> 
> They bought the leather this morning and I ordered a midi Soulmate with soft gold HW and light gray lining as well as a midi Selene in Africa Lead for my daughter for her birthday.
> 
> I know I should not be buying more bags but I just could not resist getting another midi Soulmate. I really like this style I love the middle zipper pocket and it is perfect with the contrasting handles.


This sounds such a delish summer bag!! No wonder you're doing the Happy dance! So with the shimmer Nubuck and the Peachy Pink you'll have a couple of lovely bags!! Your daughter is also fortunate to get the wonderful Lead midi Selene. I really like the size as well.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if Marco will produce mini sizes in any of his bags? I'm tempted to ask him if he could make a smaller version of a Zhoe Legend for me.


----------



## bonniekir

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Marco will produce mini sizes in any of his bags? I'm tempted to ask him if he could make a smaller version of a Zhoe Legend for me.


 


Do ask him! It does take a long time and lots of thinking to make a new bag model..not only the downsizing will be easy, but protoypes must be made etc.etc. The more requests, the more might he want to make one


----------



## bonniekir

My Taupe Nubuck Angel!! 
Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )


( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)


----------



## renza

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)


Those are all lovely! You have such a great variety now!


----------



## Violet Bleu

bonniekir said:


> Do ask him! It does take a long time and lots of thinking to make a new bag model..not only the downsizing will be easy, but protoypes must be made etc.etc. The more requests, the more might he want to make one



Thanks for the advice! I will do that!


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> Those are all lovely! You have such a great variety now! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Thank you renza!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)
> 
> These are beautiful selections bonniekir!  I love Angel with the messenger strap, good choice.  And I really like the Taupe Nubuk on her!  Pineapple and Paprika are such happy leathers and so gorgeous, they look really saturated.  Thanks for posting with your two hurt fingers!  We appreciate it so much!!!!   Feel better very soon


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)



I a so, so jealous of your beautiful bags.  I hope everyone will post an updated family pick in the family thread when this round of new arrivals comes in!!!  Each of your bags is perfection, I know you will enjoy them so much!! Get ready for all the compliments when you take them out!!


----------



## Tuuli35

I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

Congratulations to all of you with your beautiful new summer bags, they're all totally gorgeous. 

Bonnie, you seem to have great powers of persuasion with Marco so maybe you could ask for some mini bags for the little bag ladies amongst us [emoji23][emoji12]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli35 said:


> I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.


 

Fabulous choice, wooooooo hoooooooo!!!!!   My Black Beauty remains one of my ultimate favorites!  I cannot wait for you to hold this leather Tuuli!  And with the light gold hardware, squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Odebdo

Tuuli35 said:


> I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.




Congratulations!! While it is wonderful to have all the color choices...I find my black pebbled midi Selene with gold hardware is almost perfect in every way!! What a great gift to yourself!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)



Bonnie these are gorgeous bags. I love the Angle taupe nubuck. I did not think I liked that style but the more I see it the more I like it. The taupe nubuck is such a gorgeous leather. 

Lovie is right the pineapple and paprika are really happy colors.

They are just gorgeous enjoy all these new beauties.


----------



## djfmn

Tuuli35 said:


> I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.



Tuuli35 Happy birthday and enjoy your lovely black midi Minerva. It is such gorgeous leather and a great style of bag. I was lucky enough to meet with Lovie for tea and she had her black leather Massaccesi bag. The leather is just incredible and definitely drool worthy. I told Lovie that she was definitely tempting me with her black bag. 

I cannot wait to see your reveal.


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I got the Taupe Nabuk swatch and it is gorgeous!  The Cream was just too light for me that I was afraid to use it!  I think I am getting your exact bag except possibly for the hardware!  Valentina and Marco both recommended the Nappa for the straps.



Sandysandiego the Taupe Nabuk is as you say gorgeous. I was going between the cream and the taupe and even though I knew that I should probably go with the taupe the cream shimmer eventually won out. Moonfancy convinced me that it was the most beautiful leather she had ever seen. So I threw caution to the win and went with the impractical cream shimmer. My tendency is to go with the practical leathers and bags. But once in a while I even surprise myself and do something out of character like choose cream shimmer leather for a bag. 

I still drool over the taupe as it is such a great color.

Your bag is going to be stunning cannot wait for the reveal.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations to all of you with your beautiful new summer bags, they're all totally gorgeous.
> 
> Bonnie, you seem to have great powers of persuasion with Marco so maybe you could ask for some mini bags for the little bag ladies amongst us [emoji23][emoji12]



+1 I don't know how to ask! Haha


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)


Oh Bonnie, I love love all your bags!! Pineapple and paprika really look gorgeous! I think the zipper option on the midi Minerva is brilliant. Love your Angel too! Wow!



Tuuli35 said:


> I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.


Yay!!! Can't wait for you to receive it!  So exciting! I have it in a different color. I so love my midi Minerva.  I want one in black too!


----------



## bonniekir

ivyfalls said:


> I a so, so jealous of your beautiful bags.  I hope everyone will post an updated family pick in the family thread when this round of new arrivals comes in!!!  Each of your bags is perfection, I know you will enjoy them so much!! Get ready for all the compliments when you take them out!!


 


I do agree, Come ..show your bags, and different leathers!!..we don't have more than this thread running, so this one more thread can't offend anybody 


I would like that we could have a 'leather' thread too, not so many leathers can be chosen compared with models..for now just 3( pebbled, nappa, nubuck) and it would really be a  great help for people wanting to see the colours, how the leathers wear, leathercare and models..

This thread is getting too jumbled!


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations to all of you with your beautiful new summer bags, they're all totally gorgeous.
> 
> Bonnie, you seem to have great powers of persuasion with Marco so maybe you could ask for some mini bags for the little bag ladies amongst us [emoji23][emoji12]




 Thanks! I wanted to 'do' something else than  Black and Browns! Sure the force is with me!! ..this is because I'm modest! I only request tiny tiny alterations e.g. a zipper, no middle pocket, slimmer straps or another lining in bespokes or add extra straps   ..perhaps Marco views this in another way, but then I don't ask!


No requests for bondage bags, no 'remove wrinckle' bags, no 'take 50 Pounds off me' bags and no SMALL bags..hahahaha!!


----------



## bonniekir

Violet Bleu said:


> +1 I don't know how to ask! Haha


 

TBH I did ask Marco if smaller bags would be a choise in near future..no not for me(!)..only because I could see a lot of ladies would like this, and got a cryptic response.. So what's in store for the clients either this Winter or next Summer will be revealed..

But apart form this, Violet Bleu ..do write Valentina with your request!!

 Think about this, how many ateliers will be in such a close contact with their clients??!! IMO this is pure deluxe treatment!


----------



## pbnjam

bonniekir said:


> My Taupe Nubuck Angel!!
> Love the size as well as the space inside! Lovely deep pockets ..two in the front and one long pocket in the  back plus a zipper closure.And a messenger strap..vital for me!the colour shows a slightly lighter version than in realty..The bag is a medium to larger bag. I would like one more in this model for sure!!
> Also a pic of the Pineapple Minerva midi ( a soft mellow Yellow ) and the closure of my Paprika Minerva midi ( I wanted a zipper in a Minerva bag for traveling )
> 
> 
> ( would loved a better discription, but with two hurt index fingers it's not possible.)



Nice selection Bonnie! Love the pineapple and paprika colors. So beautiful and vibrant!
I wonder what the Angel would look like when worn as a crossbody. Didn't know if it would work or not. The nubuck looks so soft and pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Violet Bleu

bonniekir said:


> TBH I did ask Marco if smaller bags would be a choise in near future..no not for me(!)..only because I could see a lot of ladies would like this, and got a cryptic response.. So what's in store for the clients either this Winter or next Summer will be revealed..
> 
> But apart form this, Violet Bleu ..do write Valentina with your request!!
> 
> Think about this, how many ateliers will be in such a close contact with their clients??!! IMO this is pure deluxe treatment!



You've convinced me to ask! I will try to be very persuasive. Is her email on the website?


----------



## cola262

Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> You've convinced me to ask! I will try to be very persuasive. Is her email on the website?


 
Hi Violet Bleu, I think it is, but just in case it is not:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it






cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag




 Gorgeous, *gorgeous* cola!  Is this the Midi or regular size?  What a fabulous bag and so strong.


----------



## cola262

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Violet Bleu, I think it is, but just in case it is not:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, *gorgeous* cola!  Is this the Midi or regular size?  What a fabulous bag and so strong.




It's the midi  I love how there is all leather and minimal hardware.


----------



## ivyfalls

cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag



I think Marco has beautiful hardware for his bags, but this all leather beauty is truly understated elegance!  Congrats on such a beautiful selection !!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Violet Bleu, I think it is, but just in case it is not:  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Thank you so much!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

I sent Valentina an email about my request. I'm excited to hear her response.


----------



## anabg

About to pull the trigger on a black midi selene.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> About to pull the trigger on a black midi selene.



Ooooooooooh you will be bag twins with odebdo !    she loves hers so much!  A midi Selene is still on my wish list, keep us posted please!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I sent Valentina an email about my request. I'm excited to hear her response.



Excellent!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooooooh you will be bag twins with odebdo !    she loves hers so much!  A midi Selene is still on my wish list, keep us posted please!




I am finding it hard to go thru with it because I also want a midi Divina and a Zhoe.  I have decided to only order one right now and thought I was set on the Selene.  I tried to find pictures of all 3, but the info is a bit scattered.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I am finding it hard to go thru with it because I also want a midi Divina and a Zhoe.  I have decided to only order one right now and thought I was set on the Selene.  I tried to find pictures of all 3, but the info is a bit scattered.


Happened to me too on my last order.  I kept postponing because I couldn't decide.  I was going to order 2.  I was sure about the stye of the first bag but I could not decide on the color and leather type.  Then I couldn't decide which 2nd bag to order!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Happened to me too on my last order.  I kept postponing because I couldn't decide.  I was going to order 2.  I was sure about the stye of the first bag but I could not decide on the color and leather type.  Then I couldn't decide which 2nd bag to order!




For some reason, because they are coming from so far, I feel like I need to be reaaally sure of my order.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> I am finding it hard to go thru with it because I also want a midi Divina and a Zhoe.  I have decided to only order one right now and thought I was set on the Selene.  I tried to find pictures of all 3, but the info is a bit scattered.




Well we just need to talk this one out!!!  What will be the main use for this bag?  And do you prefer a more structured bag, or one that is soft and smooshy?


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Well we just need to talk this one out!!!  What will be the main use for this bag?  And do you prefer a more structured bag, or one that is soft and smooshy?




I really need a black tote for work.  I do prefer smooshy. But really, I love almost all types of handbags. That's how I know that at some point I might end up with all 3, but definitely 2.  Lol.  I am also eyeing one of the smaller pouches.  I forget their names.

I did go ahead and order the midi Selene.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anabg

The leather better be amazing because I have really built this bag up in my mind.  [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> I really need a black tote for work.  I do prefer smooshy. But really, I love almost all types of handbags. That's how I know that at some point I might end up with all 3, but definitely 2.  Lol.  I am also eyeing one of the smaller pouches.  I forget their names.
> 
> I did go ahead and order the midi Selene.  [emoji7][emoji7]


 

If you prefer smooshy, I think the Midi Selene was a great choice!  Very happy you ordered it.  I laughed at_ "I love all types of handbags" _you and I are on common ground there, LOL.  I love them all!


Keep us posted on your bag!!!!!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Anabg!  You choice is absolutely the BEST one right now!  I realize you want to get a few other designs as well, but if it's a smooshy and roomy and comfortable tote you need for work, then the SELENE will be your dream bag.  Just wait until you see her.  You will fall on the floor with love and relief.  And you can get some other designs later.  The 2 small leather pouches are Phoebe and Flora.  Both are precious and just right!  So happy for you!*
 




anabg said:


> I really need a black tote for work.  I do prefer smooshy. But really, I love almost all types of handbags. That's how I know that at some point I might end up with all 3, but definitely 2.  Lol.  I am also eyeing one of the smaller pouches.  I forget their names.
> 
> I did go ahead and order the midi Selene.  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## dcooney4

I keep peeking in on this thread and your bags are beautiful. I wonder what is the weight of some of these ?I am only allowed to carry a bag that is s pound and a half or less.


----------



## Ludmilla

dcooney4 said:


> I keep peeking in on this thread and your bags are beautiful. I wonder what is the weight of some of these ?I am only allowed to carry a bag that is s pound and a half or less.




Hi dc! [emoji4] i have a Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum) with an additional messenger strap. All in all bag weight is 1130 kg (more or less, smooshy bags are difficult to weight [emoji6]). The additional strap is 150g. So bag without strap is around 980g.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ludmilla said:


> Hi dc! [emoji4] *i have a Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum) with an additional messenger strap*. All in all bag weight is 1130 kg (more or less, smooshy bags are difficult to weight [emoji6]). The additional strap is 150g. So bag without strap is around 980g.


 


I would love to see a picture of that one!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> If you prefer smooshy, I think the Midi Selene was a great choice!  Very happy you ordered it.  I laughed at_ "I love all types of handbags" _you and I are on common ground there, LOL.  I love them all!
> 
> 
> Keep us posted on your bag!!!!!  Can't wait to see it!




I will post pics as soon as I get it. Now I am so anxious to receive it!


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Anabg!  You choice is absolutely the BEST one right now!  I realize you want to get a few other designs as well, but if it's a smooshy and roomy and comfortable tote you need for work, then the SELENE will be your dream bag.  Just wait until you see her.  You will fall on the floor with love and relief.  And you can get some other designs later.  The 2 small leather pouches are Phoebe and Flora.  Both are precious and just right!  So happy for you!*




It looks like a very comfortable bag.  It will mold to me when being carried and I love that. Very different from midi Divina, I think.  I tried looking for info but did not find much.  

By the way, why is Aprodhite not on the website anymore?


----------



## bonniekir

Tuuli35 said:


> I did it... ordered my birthday black midi Minerva with gold hardware.


 

This sounds wonderful!! I myself really like this model and I'm looking forward to see yours 



pbnjam said:


> Nice selection Bonnie! Love the pineapple and paprika colors. So beautiful and vibrant!
> I wonder what the Angel would look like when worn as a crossbody. Didn't know if it would work or not. The nubuck looks so soft and pretty. Congrats!


 

Thanks! The Angel is great worn crossbody, since the base is not so wide. I'm not great as a model, wearing braces on my leg at the moment, due to knee and ankel injuries, so ..hmm..will try and find one! 





cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag


 

It's simply a gorgeous bag without the hw..got some inspiration! Congrats!



anabg said:


> I really need a black tote for work.  I do prefer smooshy. But really, I love almost all types of handbags. That's how I know that at some point I might end up with all 3, but definitely 2.  Lol.  I am also eyeing one of the smaller pouches.  I forget their names.
> 
> I did go ahead and order the midi Selene.  [emoji7][emoji7]


 

This is def a smooshy bag!! Will love to see the result!



Ludmilla said:


> Hi dc! [emoji4] i have a Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum) with an additional messenger strap. All in all bag weight is 1130 kg (more or less, smooshy bags are difficult to weight [emoji6]). The additional strap is 150g. So bag without strap is around 980g.


 

Pictures please..


----------



## Moonfancy

*Divina is more structured and will not mold to you the way Selene will.  Aphrodite is still on the website.  She is Bespoke now.*




anabg said:


> It looks like a very comfortable bag.  It will mold to me when being carried and I love that. Very different from midi Divina, I think.  I tried looking for info but did not find much.
> 
> By the way, why is Aprodhite not on the website anymore?


----------



## Violet Bleu

Great news everyone:

Valentina confirmed that Marco will be producing a mini Zhoe, mini Angel, and mini Minerva!!! He is working on making them perfect and will try to offer them very soon! I am so excited!


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> Great news everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> Valentina confirmed that Marco will be producing a mini Zhoe, mini Angel, and mini Minerva!!! He is working on making them perfect and will try to offer them very soon! I am so excited!




This is good news  - I knew about the mini Minerva and Angel but didn't want to say too much as I knew you wanted your Zhoe. The only thing I don't know is if I will get my extra zips on the minis. Hope you have your colour chosen already [emoji12]


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you ladies! I am super exited to get it, although I probably will get only sneak peek when it arrives as my birthday is in July and my DH wants me to wait until then. 
I must say that I am very impressed with their customer service and speed they answered my questions.


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *Divina is more structured and will not mold to you the way Selene will.  Aphrodite is still on the website.  She is Bespoke now.*




Oh good to know. It never occurred to me to look there. Thanks.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> This is good news  - I knew about the mini Minerva and Angel but didn't want to say too much as I knew you wanted your Zhoe. The only thing I don't know is if I will get my extra zips on the minis. Hope you have your colour chosen already [emoji12]



Picking the color is the hardest part! I normally buy dark colors but want to try something new.


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you ladies! I am super exited to get it, although I probably will get only sneak peek when it arrives as my birthday is in July and my DH wants me to wait until then.
> I must say that I am very impressed with their customer service and speed they answered my questions.


Ooh, what a long wait!!  But I assure you, it will be totally worth it!


----------



## msd_bags

Violet Bleu said:


> Great news everyone:
> 
> Valentina confirmed that Marco will be producing a mini Zhoe, mini Angel, and mini Minerva!!! He is working on making them perfect and will try to offer them very soon! I am so excited!


Great news!! I actually asked Marco a few weeks back about the possibility of having a smaller Minerva (smaller than the midi).  I like the midi a lot, but I also want something smaller for certain occasions. He said that is a consideration for his winter collection.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I keep peeking in on this thread and your bags are beautiful. I wonder what is the weight of some of these ?I am only allowed to carry a bag that is s pound and a half or less.


Hi DC!  Nice to see you here. May I add that I have a midi Selene (not midi Selene Zip) and it weighs about 2 lbs.  I thought it was lighter because it doesn't feel heavy when carried.


----------



## djfmn

cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag



Cola262 love your midi Divina it is beautiful. Such gorgeous leather. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

msd_bags said:


> Great news!! I actually asked Marco a few weeks back about the possibility of having a smaller Minerva (smaller than the midi).  I like the midi a lot, but I also want something smaller for certain occasions. He said that is a consideration for his winter collection.



Awesome! I love the bags in your avatar!


----------



## msd_bags

cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag


I missed this before.  Love love this!  Actually, I love all MM bags but the problem is I can afford only to buy so much (with the high custom duties and taxes where I am). 



Violet Bleu said:


> Awesome! I love the bags in your avatar!


Oh thanks!  Which reminds me, I have to update it since I have re-homed the Bal early this year and the RM Purple Haze last year.  I only have the yellow RM now.


----------



## bonniekir

cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag




The more I look at your Divina midi, the more I want one! Only thing is that it is carried in hand or on shoulder, and this I cant.

..and to hav a strap placed as a Messenger will change the structure..argh!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> The more I look at your Divina midi, the more I want one! Only thing is that it is carried in hand or on shoulder, and this I cant.
> 
> ..and to hav a strap placed as a Messenger will change the structure..argh!




Bonnie, there's a modshot by juliemvis (?) of a bespoke midi Divina in nappa - shortened handles plus a messenger strap. I think it works!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Bonnie, there's a modshot by juliemvis (?) of a bespoke midi Divina in nappa - shortened handles plus a messenger strap. I think it works!


 
Wow, You think?? I must try and find the pic..I appreciate this info a lot!!


BTW..See, ths is what I mean! We do need threads with no talk, just models in dif leathers, so it'll be easier to find bags and modificated models to get inspired!


----------



## bonniekir

Violet Bleu said:


> Great news everyone:
> 
> Valentina confirmed that Marco will be producing a mini Zhoe, mini Angel, and mini Minerva!!! He is working on making them perfect and will try to offer them very soon! I am so excited!




How wonderful you asked!! I think this news will interest a lot of ladies wanting the small bags!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

bonniekir said:


> How wonderful you asked!! I think this news will interest a lot of ladies wanting the small bags!!



I know! Being able to communicate so openly with a designer is simply amazing! It makes me want a bag so much more because it feels way more special than buying a mass produced item where communication with consumers is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Wow, You think?? I must try and find the pic..I appreciate this info a lot!!
> 
> 
> BTW..See, ths is what I mean! We do need threads with no talk, just models in dif leathers, so it'll be easier to find bags and modificated models to get inspired!



Found it!  But this is pebbled.  She returned it for nappa. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-127.html


----------



## bonniekir

Violet Bleu said:


> I know! Being able to communicate so openly with a designer is simply amazing! It makes me want a bag so much more because it feels way more special than buying a mass produced item where communication with consumers is nearly nonexistent.


 

This is absolutely so special customer service! 
Also the fact that the atelier checks very specifically the final order with confirmation mail. Now my head was full of the Soulmate..lol..so I ordered my Taupe Angel w/ dark Brown handles and approved the final order..!!! I got a personal note from Marco to check IF this what I really really wanted ( I guess he thought this was odd..hahaha)..no, of course not my intention! Phew!!  It would have been my mistake, and I would have 'eaten' it, of course..and kicked myself..on the brighter side, it could have turned out nice anyway  But people also do need to read terms and conditions well, since regardless the type of purchase (reg or bespoke), the bag will be made specially for the customer. (there are special rules for purchases outside the EU..stuff with customs etc. ) In Europe we shop differently than in US, where returns are much more often. I was so surprised once, when in LA, my friend bought a cream, opened it ,did not like it, and returned it! This could never occur here!



msd_bags said:


> Found it!  But this is pebbled.  She returned it for nappa.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-127.html[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Super thanks! This can work for sure!!!:okay:


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *I'm standing in the AMEN corner with you, Vannie!  I've been pestering MM for months to carry a deep, dark emerald - that rich jewel color of kings and queens!  But MM has named a different green "emerald" - and it's NOT emerald.  Maybe I'll send HIM a swatch for a change!  I could go to the fabric store, get a swatch of REAL emerald green in fabric, and send it to him.  Come to think of it, that might be the only way to get a real paprika  from him too!*



*Somehow this post escaped me ..lol..I asked Marco about the names..AND he uses the ones from the tannery. So when he orders more leather, he can just look up, what the name is..so no mix ups happen! Might be we should work with the tanneries..lol..*..*at least  I can imagine that you can give the leathers great and inventive names!!*


----------



## ajamy

BigCherry said:


> This is good news  - I knew about the mini Minerva and Angel but didn't want to say too much as I knew you wanted your Zhoe. The only thing I don't know is if I will get my extra zips on the minis. Hope you have your colour chosen already [emoji12]


A mini Zhoe will definitely be on my wish list - love the zhoe shape but it does look a bit bigger than I like.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Sweet Heaven --  Did y'all see that plum Selene on MM's Facebook page?  My knees started shaking when I saw it.  It's the most beautiful color!  I think it's a perfect bag.  It's just PERFECT.  If you haven't seen it, run don't walk!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Sweet Heaven --  Did y'all see that plum Selene on MM's Facebook page?  My knees started shaking when I saw it.  It's the most beautiful color!  I think it's a perfect bag.  It's just PERFECT.  If you haven't seen it, run don't walk!*


Running.............. :doggie: .............Good gracious that is gorgeous !  I may just make it thru my work day after seeing that beauty! I want, I NEED !


----------



## Violet Bleu

Haha. I love the enthusiasm on this thread. It brightens my day!


----------



## Moonfancy

*That's why MM is so special!  And I really LOVE the fact that no bag is the same.  Not a single one.  Having been made by hand, how COULD they be exactly alike?  Even some of the minute, barely-there dots or teeny tiny crinkles...  These - at least for me - are beautiful.  Hands made them.  Fingers made them.  Not machines.  I can say this with all honesty because I just received the most wonderful bag ever EVER, and you know what?  I found a mark on one of the handles.  Looks like a place where the raw edge paint might have left a completely unimportant speck on the smooth leather Nappa strap.  I also found a stitch that wasn't as straight as a computerized sewing machine would have made.  Again, that stitch means something good to me.  I love my little dot/speck and my slightly slanted stitch.  Neither has a thing to do with how my bag will hold up or stay balanced or fit my body properly.  

So, yes, it's true we have a unique relationship with MM and his hands and his workers' hands and their elbows or arms or whatever else they use to turn a piece of leather into a work of art that will last for years and years to come!  We really have something special to cherish.* 
 





Violet Bleu said:


> I know! Being able to communicate so openly with a designer is simply amazing! It makes me want a bag so much more because it feels way more special than buying a mass produced item where communication with consumers is nearly nonexistent.


----------



## pbnjam

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Sweet Heaven --  Did y'all see that plum Selene on MM's Facebook page?  My knees started shaking when I saw it.  It's the most beautiful color!  I think it's a perfect bag.  It's just PERFECT.  If you haven't seen it, run don't walk!*



I just saw this on FB! It's great n now it's on my wishlist.  I wasn't sure about Selene being a crossbody but I think it can work now with this pretty picture. 

Thinking about a selene in nubuck with those dark brown handles + messenger strap like the ones on Soulmate + top zipper... (Not sure which color nubuck yet) hmm...


----------



## Violet Bleu

bonniekir said:


> This is absolutely so special customer service!
> Also the fact that the atelier checks very specifically the final order with confirmation mail. Now my head was full of the Soulmate..lol..so I ordered my Taupe Angel w/ dark Brown handles and approved the final order..!!! I got a personal note from Marco to check IF this what I really really wanted ( I guess he thought this was odd..hahaha)..no, of course not my intention! Phew!!  It would have been my mistake, and I would have 'eaten' it, of course..and kicked myself..on the brighter side, it could have turned out nice anyway  But people also do need to read terms and conditions well, since regardless the type of purchase (reg or bespoke), the bag will be made specially for the customer. (there are special rules for purchases outside the EU..stuff with customs etc. ) In Europe we shop differently than in US, where returns are much more often. I was so surprised once, when in LA, my friend bought a cream, opened it ,did not like it, and returned it! This could never occur here!


 
 Wow! That is personalized service. It's interesting how different regions in the world view returns. 



ajamy said:


> A mini Zhoe will definitely be on my wish list - love the zhoe shape but it does look a bit bigger than I like.



This is exactly how I feel!



Moonfancy said:


> *That's why MM is so special!  And I really LOVE the fact that no bag is the same.  Not a single one.  Having been made by hand, how COULD they be exactly alike?  Even some of the minute, barely-there dots or teeny tiny crinkles...  These - at least for me - are beautiful.  Hands made them.  Fingers made them.  Not machines.  I can say this with all honesty because I just received the most wonderful bag ever EVER, and you know what?  I found a mark on one of the handles.  Looks like a place where the raw edge paint might have left a completely unimportant speck on the smooth leather Nappa strap.  I also found a stitch that wasn't as straight as a computerized sewing machine would have made.  Again, that stitch means something good to me.  I love my little dot/speck and my slightly slanted stitch.  Neither has a thing to do with how my bag will hold up or stay balanced or fit my body properly.
> 
> So, yes, it's true we have a unique relationship with MM and his hands and his workers' hands and their elbows or arms or whatever else they use to turn a piece of leather into a work of art that will last for years and years to come!  We really have something special to cherish.*



I agree 100%!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *That's why MM is so special!  And I really LOVE the fact that no bag is the same.  Not a single one.  Having been made by hand, how COULD they be exactly alike?  Even some of the minute, barely-there dots or teeny tiny crinkles...  These - at least for me - are beautiful.  Hands made them.  Fingers made them.  Not machines.  I can say this with all honesty because I just received the most wonderful bag ever EVER, and you know what?  I found a mark on one of the handles.  Looks like a place where the raw edge paint might have left a completely unimportant speck on the smooth leather Nappa strap.  I also found a stitch that wasn't as straight as a computerized sewing machine would have made.  Again, that stitch means something good to me.  I love my little dot/speck and my slightly slanted stitch.  Neither has a thing to do with how my bag will hold up or stay balanced or fit my body properly.  *
> 
> *So, yes, it's true we have a unique relationship with MM and his hands and his workers' hands and their elbows or arms or whatever else they use to turn a piece of leather into a work of art that will last for years and years to come!  We really have something special to cherish.*


 

I can only agree with you!!! I love the handmade bags, precisely because they are made by real people and not machines. MY bags are each and every single one made especially for ME!! Personally I never go each of my bags over..cross my heart etc.So I have no idea if there are tiny tiny imperfections..and after a couple of wears, I really could not tell if there in fact were a speck or what not here or there ..LOL..
 I love their way of working..Why, because Valentina wrote me in a mail when the Phoebes were about to be ready, that she just had to tell me, that everytime she passed the work table, she could see my small bags, and she thought at once, oh, these are the ones for Bonnie, so they think of each customer by name , while creating one...I love this!


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *That's why MM is so special!  And I really LOVE the fact that no bag is the same.  Not a single one.  Having been made by hand, how COULD they be exactly alike?  Even some of the minute, barely-there dots or teeny tiny crinkles...  These - at least for me - are beautiful.  Hands made them.  Fingers made them.  Not machines.  I can say this with all honesty because I just received the most wonderful bag ever EVER, and you know what?  I found a mark on one of the handles.  Looks like a place where the raw edge paint might have left a completely unimportant speck on the smooth leather Nappa strap.  I also found a stitch that wasn't as straight as a computerized sewing machine would have made.  Again, that stitch means something good to me.  I love my little dot/speck and my slightly slanted stitch.  Neither has a thing to do with how my bag will hold up or stay balanced or fit my body properly.
> 
> So, yes, it's true we have a unique relationship with MM and his hands and his workers' hands and their elbows or arms or whatever else they use to turn a piece of leather into a work of art that will last for years and years to come!  We really have something special to cherish.*




I agree 100%. This is why I love these bags each one is unique and the bags I get are made just for me. Even with the odd dot/speck or stitch amiss I love the bag. I feel it was made with love and that when it was being made it was just for me and no one else.

This is why I order bags from them along with the fact the prices are amazing!!!!


----------



## Nuke

Hi All! Totally interested in modelling shots of your MM bags. I'm trying to look for designers that are perhaps not so big-name but make quality products, so of course I've looked through tPF and I've found that you ladies are very passionate about MM. Must be for a reason!


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Sweet Heaven --  Did y'all see that plum Selene on MM's Facebook page?  My knees started shaking when I saw it.  It's the most beautiful color!  I think it's a perfect bag.  It's just PERFECT.  If you haven't seen it, run don't walk!*


It's so beautiful!!


----------



## djfmn

Nuke said:


> Hi All! Totally interested in modelling shots of your MM bags. I'm trying to look for designers that are perhaps not so big-name but make quality products, so of course I've looked through tPF and I've found that you ladies are very passionate about MM. Must be for a reason!



Welcome Nuke so pleased you joined the Massaccesi group. The reason I love these bags is the quality of a handmade bag made especially for me at a great price is why I buy these bags. I stopped buying higher end bags because for the most part they are mass made and I was just another customer supporting a factory of workers and that was not where I wanted to be spending my money. I prefer supporting a small family owned business where the skills learned have been passed down from generation to generation. It is wonderful knowing that when a bag is made it is been done the old fashioned way one bag at a time using old methods. The leather is gorgeous and the workmanship is amazing. Personally you cannot go wrong buying one of these bags. At least that is my opinion.

I am a very happy and satisfied customer.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Welcome Nuke so pleased you joined the Massaccesi group. The reason I love these bags is the quality of a handmade bag made especially for me at a great price is why I buy these bags. I stopped buying higher end bags because for the most part they are mass made and I was just another customer supporting a factory of workers and that was not where I wanted to be spending my money. I prefer supporting a small family owned business where the skills learned have been passed down from generation to generation. It is wonderful knowing that when a bag is made it is been done the old fashioned way one bag at a time using old methods. The leather is gorgeous and the workmanship is amazing. Personally you cannot go wrong buying one of these bags. At least that is my opinion.
> 
> I am a very happy and satisfied customer.




Well put!! I have similar sentiments and you expressed these like I would have done!


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> Welcome Nuke so pleased you joined the Massaccesi group. The reason I love these bags is the quality of a handmade bag made especially for me at a great price is why I buy these bags. I stopped buying higher end bags because for the most part they are mass made and I was just another customer supporting a factory of workers and that was not where I wanted to be spending my money. I prefer supporting a small family owned business where the skills learned have been passed down from generation to generation. It is wonderful knowing that when a bag is made it is been done the old fashioned way one bag at a time using old methods. The leather is gorgeous and the workmanship is amazing. Personally you cannot go wrong buying one of these bags. At least that is my opinion.
> 
> I am a very happy and satisfied customer.


Exactly. Same here.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hmmmm...  Wonder what this brilliant piece of gold this is?  I woke up, and it was on my pillow.  And it was snuggling with me!  Whatever gold thing it is, it's an affectionate one!*


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> Hmmmm....
> Wonder what this brilliant gold thing is?  I woke up, and it was on my pillow!



Ooh, do show more!


----------



## Juliemvis

cola262 said:


> View attachment 2998224
> 
> 
> Never got around to posting my beautiful black bag




Beautiful bag I love my mini divina x


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Hmmmm...  Wonder what this brilliant piece of gold this is?  I woke up, and it was on my pillow.  And it was snuggling with me!  Whatever gold thing it is, it's an affectionate one!*




OMG studs galore - what is it? I like it...!!


----------



## Moonfancy

She fell from the sky.  A star.  Surely a gift from The Master of the Moon.  A star.


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> She fell from the sky.  A star.  Surely a gift from The Master of the Moon.  A star.



Oh wow! This is my favorite version of Soulmate I've seen so far. Would live to see more pictures!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> She fell from the sky.  A star.  Surely a gift from The Master of the Moon.  A star.



Oh Moonie....you got your gold Africa bag...and with bling on the bottom!!  This is just so YOU!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Wowsers! That is a beautiful gold bag and the studs on the bottom are just perfect for you.


----------



## Moonfancy

VanBod1525 said:


> Wowsers! That is a beautiful gold bag and the studs on the bottom are just perfect for you.


*Her name is Katia.  She has lots more pictures to share.  She's been all over everywhere outside.  And inside.  And she's posed in a myriad of ways to show all y'all her every smidgeon of golden deliciousness.  She'll have more pictures up as soon as the Internet Gods allow sufficient power to beam into the woods that are now her new home.*


----------



## pbnjam

Moonfancy said:


> She fell from the sky.  A star.  Surely a gift from The Master of the Moon.  A star.




Wowowwo mind blown!


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> She fell from the sky.  A star.  Surely a gift from The Master of the Moon.  A star.




The studs really take this bag to the next level!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Swoooooooooooooooon!   Look at that texture!!!!!!!  
What a fabulous combination, she is perfect... Just like you!  Enjoy!


----------



## djfmn

OMG Moonie that piece of gold is just gorgeous. I love it. Enjoy your stunning new bag.


----------



## djfmn

I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!



Oh wow....that looks STUNNING!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

OMG!  Stunning!!


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!



Beautiful!


----------



## Moonfancy

Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!



What a pretty color! Love!



Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!



You're killing me with these gorgeous photos. That gold is just beaming!


----------



## BlueCherry

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!




You lucky lady, this bag is exquisite. Gorgeous nappa in the prettiest of pinks. Congratulations!


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!




Congrats! I can't believe you got all those lovely studs, I think I would sleep with it too if I had it [emoji12]


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!


Beautiful!! Your bag is one of a kind really! Love it!  Is it a midi?



djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!


Looks good!! All these (midi) Soulmate reveals make me want my own!


----------



## djfmn

Marco and Valentina found that leather for me at one of their suppliers. I told them what I was looking for and they found the exact color. I believe Marco bought one skin so if anyone is looking for a peachy pink nappa bag they still have some of this leather available. It is a bespoke leather because I requested this color but it was still very reasonably priced. I think the bespoke midi Soulmate was around $400 US dollars for the peachy pink nappa. 

Anyone want to be a bag twin? Contact Valentina to get a bag made out of this beautiful peachy pink leather.


----------



## sandysandiego

Wow wow wow!!!




moonfancy said:


> *hmmmm...  Wonder what this brilliant piece of gold this is?  I woke up, and it was on my pillow.  And it was snuggling with me!  Whatever gold thing it is, it's an affectionate one!*


----------



## ivyfalls

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!



I'm totally speechless over that color!  How perfect, I know you will love carrying that beautiful bag!!


----------



## ivyfalls

Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!



Wow, what a golden beauty!!  These special to order bags I'm seeing today are just incredible.


----------



## djfmn

ivyfalls said:


> I'm totally speechless over that color!  How perfect, I know you will love carrying that beautiful bag!!



Thank you Ivyfalls it is the most gorgeous pink and exactly what I asked for. I kept telling Marco and Valentina I want a peachy pink. I told them that it is one of the spring 2015 colors and they eventually found it at one of the leather tanneries. I received the swatch with the last bag shipment and it was exactly what I had asked for. It is the most gorgeous shade of peach pink I cannot believe they found the exact shade I wanted. I am beyond thrilled with this leather and the midi Soulmate with the contrasting brown handles is the perfect combination. I cannot wait to get it. I was told it will ship tomorrow morning and I will be tracking it all the way to Minnesota!!!


----------



## ivyfalls

djfmn said:


> Thank you Ivyfalls it is the most gorgeous pink and exactly what I asked for. I kept telling Marco and Valentina I want a peachy pink. I told them that it is one of the spring 2015 colors and they eventually found it at one of the leather tanneries. I received the swatch with the last bag shipment and it was exactly what I had asked for. It is the most gorgeous shade of peach pink I cannot believe they found the exact shade I wanted. I am beyond thrilled with this leather and the midi Soulmate with the contrasting brown handles is the perfect combination. I cannot wait to get it. I was told it will ship tomorrow morning and I will be tracking it all the way to Minnesota!!!


Such good news that it is shipping tomorrow!!  You and I both really appreciate the contrast with the handles and I really believe that the handles really make the Soulmate the Soulmate!  I hope your bag travels quickly to your door!!


----------



## Moonstarr

A big congrats to the ladies who have been receiving all these gorgeous bags! I'm still on a self-imposed strict budget so no bags for me any time soon, BUT I lurk on this thread checking out all the reveals and dream of when I'll be able to order another one.  They are all just stunning!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!




Katia is truely a wonderful Golden star! Congratulations with this beauty 



djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!




Oh my, I don't think I ever saw a colour like this ever!! Looks so soft ..No wonder you're impatient!


----------



## Nuke

Thank you for the warm welcome and stellar testimony! Seeing the gorgeous bespoke bags are really making me want to customize one for myself as well.


----------



## Dildar

Very excited about this


----------



## Moonfancy

*Katia is NOT a midi.  I'll try to get better pictures of her when she is full to the brim.*


----------



## Moonfancy

*A pleasure to meet you, Nuke!  I think you'll find this group wildly enthusiastic over all MASSACCESI things and feel like one of the MM girls in no time at all!  Which style do you like the best so far?  I say "so far" because Marco likes to surprise us by coming out with something new that we haven't expected at all!*





Nuke said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome and stellar testimony! Seeing the gorgeous bespoke bags are really making me want to customize one for myself as well.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Dildar!  Exciting to have another Massaccesi member here!  The only rule here is that you must tell us when you are thinking of ordering something.  Knowing another member might order something is just as exciting as our ordering things for ourselves!  And also you must know that we are the most persistent bunch of enablers on all The Purse Forum!  If we can't get a certain purse at a certain time, you may be sure we will do all we can to make sure YOU get one!*
:welcome2:



Dildar said:


> Very excited about this


----------



## Moonfancy

*Here's Katia Golden Soulmate hanging in a dogwood tree!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Katia Golden Soulmate wants y'all to see how much she can hold.  She's sitting behind not one, not two, not three, but FOUR full-sized bath towels.  NOT hand towels.  Full, thick bath/body towels.*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Now this Golden Star has FOUR bath towels inside her, and she still has room to spare at the top!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Now I'll see if this large piece of golden star will pose for some inside pictures.  Not sure how they will turn out!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Here is an indoors picture of Miss Katia Golden Soulmate.  This is her Puddle Pose.*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post.  I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!


 



djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!


 



Moonfancy said:


> *Here's Katia Golden Soulmate hanging in a dogwood tree!*


 

_*Glorious, glorious!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ladies, these pictures are taking my breath away!!!!!!!!!!*_




Moonstarr said:


> A big congrats to the ladies who have been receiving all these gorgeous bags! I'm still on a self-imposed strict budget so no bags for me any time soon, BUT I lurk on this thread checking out all the reveals and dream of when I'll be able to order another one.  They are all just stunning!


Moonstarry!  Missed you girl!  Happy you checked in, I was getting worried!




Dildar said:


> Very excited about this





Nuke said:


> Hi All! Totally interested in modelling shots of your MM bags. I'm trying to look for designers that are perhaps not so big-name but make quality products, so of course I've looked through tPF and I've found that you ladies are very passionate about MM. Must be for a reason!


 

Welcome Dildar and Nuke!  This is so fun!




Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Dildar!  Exciting to have another Massaccesi member here!  The only rule here is that you must tell us when you are thinking of ordering something.  Knowing another member might order something is just as exciting as our ordering things for ourselves!  And also you must know that we are the most persistent bunch of enablers on all The Purse Forum!  If we can't get a certain purse at a certain time, you may be sure we will do all we can to make sure YOU get one!*
> :welcome2:


What Moonfancy said!  I seriously get just as excited when one of us is about to order or ordering a Massaccesi and I do when I am ordering myself, LOL!  It truly is sooooo much fun and a group effort!


----------



## mayajuliana

The Africa gold/black leather combo is gorgeous, I keep looking at the pictures.  I love the chèvre like texture on this bag.  This is just perfect.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Her handles look black, mayajuliana, but they are a rich dark brown.  Like the darkest CHOCOLATE you've ever imagined.  At first I thought I would rather have the large Soulmate all in one color, with her handles gold too.  But MM knew this beauty needed some contrast.  Heads-up:  If MM suggests something you haven't pondered, give it some thought.  I know some ladies here haven't been able to decide on a lining color, so they've left the decision to him.  One bag I remember was a sumptuous red, but the customer had no idea what lining to pick.  Marco chose turquoise.  Now, you'd think that red and turquoise would fight each other, but Sweet Lord in Heaven, that turquoise lining could not have been more perfect with the red.  So the best thing you can do if you are dismally undecided is to zip MM or Valentina an email about your dilemma.  With my Ancient Gold Soulmate I knew I wanted more than just 4 little stud feet.  But I never in my wildest imagination thought I would get 50!  There are 5 down and 10 across.  (There's a picture of her 50 studs somewhere in previous posts.)  I'd wrap this pocketbook around my neck and wear it as a necklace if I could!*
 




mayajuliana said:


> The Africa gold/black leather combo is gorgeous, I keep looking at the pictures.  I love the chèvre like texture on this bag.  This is just perfect.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, Deb, I FINALLY got her!  After months of waiting, she is MINE!  I'm so happy!*





Odebdo said:


> Oh Moonie....you got your gold Africa bag...and with bling on the bottom!!  This is just so YOU!!!


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy that Africa gold bag is definitely the most perfect bag for you!!!! 
When I looked at the first photo of all those studs I knew it had to be your bag and in Africa gold on top of it. It has Moonfancy written all over it. It puddles perfectly. 

Moonie this is one amazing bag!!! Love it.


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Hi dc! [emoji4] i have a Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum) with an additional messenger strap. All in all bag weight is 1130 kg (more or less, smooshy bags are difficult to weight [emoji6]). The additional strap is 150g. So bag without strap is around 980g.



Did I miss your reveal??? I simply can't find it anywhere?


I got myself a small one ..a Phoebe in the Plum peb, and the colour is so much like a plum I have in my garden.. I think it's beautiful!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Now this Golden Star has FOUR bath towels inside her, and she still has room to spare at the top!*




Wow, This is a lot of space!! Is this a regular Soulmate? Or did you have one extra large made for you!


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonfancy said:


> *Here's Katia Golden Soulmate hanging in a dogwood tree!*



This is a gorgeous photo. What a fantastic bag, Beckie!


----------



## thedseer

So it looks like from pictures that the Soulmate has two inside compartments/sections? I would love to see inside shots, and also mod shots both with the handles and with the long strap (maybe we should have a mod shot thread?). I think the midi Soulmate may be a better size for me, but I love the looks of the regular one and all that gorgeous leather.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> So it looks like from pictures that the Soulmate has two inside compartments/sections? I would love to see inside shots, and also mod shots both with the handles and with the long strap (maybe we should have a mod shot thread?). I think the midi Soulmate may be a better size for me, but I love the looks of the regular one and all that gorgeous leather.


 

Hi theseeder, Soulmate (and Soulmate Midi) have three interior sections.  The middle one is deep and runs to the bottom of the bag, it has a long zipper at the top.  And then there are two sections on both sides of that middle section.  It is just beyond wonderful and I find it is so easy to keep organized.  Right when I think I cannot love another Massaccesi equal to my others, the new style arrives and I DO!!!! 
All the gorgeous leather with this style is so beautiful.  I cannot wait to order another!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> I would love to see inside shots.


 

Moonfancy posted an interior shot on page 184 and here is one of mine, you can kinda see the three sections, but the zipper one and top one are easier to see in this pix


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi theseeder, Soulmate (and Soulmate Midi) have three interior sections.  The middle one is deep and runs to the bottom of the bag, it has a long zipper at the top.  And then there are two sections on both sides of that middle section.  It is just beyond wonderful and I find it is so easy to keep organized.  Right when I think I cannot love another Massaccesi equal to my others, the new style arrives and I DO!!!!
> All the gorgeous leather with this style is so beautiful.  I cannot wait to order another!







LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonfancy posted an interior shot on page 184 and here is one of mine, you can kinda see the three sections, but the zipper one and top one are easier to see in this pix



Thank you! I can see now. Seems like it would be very easy to stay organized


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I can see now. Seems like it would be very easy to stay organized


 
theseeder....a couple other things to mention, Soulmate still has that smaller interior zipper pocket on one side (and two small open slip pockets that you can see in my picture on the other).  Also, I elected to not have the interior magnetic poppers on mine.  Normally they have them but I just wanted the leather.


----------



## allysar

Oh, my goodness gracious!!!  I have not been here in so long and now to see what MM has been turning out of his workshop I am positively drooling.  You ladies have the best taste and have recently acquired some gorgeous, gorgeous bags.  

Sigh.....I am off to ponder the MM online store now.


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> theseeder....a couple other things to mention, Soulmate still has that smaller interior zipper pocket on one side (and two small open slip pockets that you can see in my picture on the other).  Also, I elected to not have the interior magnetic poppers on mine.  Normally they have them but I just wanted the leather.



Thank you, that's very helpful. It's such a beautiful bag...I think it is next on my list!


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *Now this Golden Star has FOUR bath towels inside her, and she still has room to spare at the top!*


Thanks so much for this picture of the inside! I am definitely going to order a Soulmate (midi) for my birthday this summer. Probably blue nabuk. Some of you have mentioned customizations like omitting the magnetic closure, and getting rid of the divider. Other advice, also about the lining color? Thanks, everyone!


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonfancy posted an interior shot on page 184 and here is one of mine, you can kinda see the three sections, but the zipper one and top one are easier to see in this pix


Oh, this is just what I was looking for (I should have read all the postings!!). Thanks! Did you opt out of the magnetic closure?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

momasaurus said:


> Oh, this is just what I was looking for (I should have read all the postings!!). Thanks! Did you opt out of the magnetic closure?


Hi momasaurus (just love that username of yours!) Yes, I opted out of the magnetic popper closure.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

mayajuliana said:


> The Africa gold/black leather combo is gorgeous, I keep looking at the pictures.  I love the chèvre like texture on this bag.  This is just perfect.





allysar said:


> Oh, my goodness gracious!!!  I have not been here in so long and now to see what MM has been turning out of his workshop I am positively drooling.  You ladies have the best taste and have recently acquired some gorgeous, gorgeous bags.
> 
> Sigh.....I am off to ponder the MM online store now.



mayajuliana and allybells are in the house!!!!!  It sure makes my heart happy to see the two of you!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me too, Lovie!  Mayajuliana and Ally-OOP - so happy to see y'all here again!  You must join in the buying spree we seem to have begun!  Next on my list is something big and wonderful in Apple Green.  MM had a bit of a time tracking down a real Apple Green, and there's not very much of it.  Apple Green was the winner of the Favorite Color Contest he held on his FB page, and that's why he went to so many tanneries to find it.  I was so afraid it was all gone!  I think a full size Angel in the Apple Green would be heart-stopping!  I'll ask for orange lining and gold hardware for her.  Must hurry and order before that green is gone!* 




LoveHandbags! said:


> mayajuliana and allybells are in the house!!!!!  It sure makes my heart happy to see the two of you!


----------



## Sl0thbear

I think i want to get the Zhoe but i'm not completely sold on the chain strap. How do you think it would look if i substituted the chain for just a long strap? it would also be awesome if we could bespoke the colour block version but i think that might be asking too much. lol

Alternatively i'm considering the Angel but i would need to add a cross body strap and i am not a fan of the tassles. Maybe he can substitute the tassels for a strap? But then i don't know if the handles are quite right for a cross body strap. If they were the floppy handles they would work but they are the kind that stick right up...

Gah this is hard. I am the queen of indecisive-ness.


----------



## renza

Sl0thbear said:


> I think i want to get the Zhoe but i'm not completely sold on the chain strap. How do you think it would look if i substituted the chain for just a long strap? it would also be awesome if we could bespoke the colour block version but i think that might be asking too much. lol
> 
> Alternatively i'm considering the Angel but i would need to add a cross body strap and i am not a fan of the tassles. Maybe he can substitute the tassels for a strap? But then i don't know if the handles are quite right for a cross body strap. If they were the floppy handles they would work but they are the kind that stick right up...
> 
> Gah this is hard. I am the queen of indecisive-ness.




I usually don't like chain straps but I think the small amount of chain on the Zhoe strap is perfect. It adds some flair to what is otherwise a fairly simple style.


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> Did I miss your reveal??? I simply can't find it anywhere?
> 
> 
> I got myself a small one ..a Phoebe in the Plum peb, and the colour is so much like a plum I have in my garden.. I think it's beautiful!!



Ohhh, I'm sorry. No reveal yet... I'm pretty busy at the moment and don't find the time to upload pictures. BUT you've already seen her somewhere else.


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhh, I'm sorry. No reveal yet... I'm pretty busy at the moment and don't find the time to upload pictures. BUT you've already seen her somewhere else.




Now I know which one is yours  it is gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhh, I'm sorry. No reveal yet... I'm pretty busy at the moment and don't find the time to upload pictures. BUT you've already seen her somewhere else.


Yup I saw it and it is so pretty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Now I know which one is yours  it is gorgeous!





msd_bags said:


> Yup I saw it and it is so pretty!!



 Thank you!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!




Btw, do the zipper pulls have M on them?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Btw, do the zipper pulls have M on them?



Yes, they have.


----------



## djfmn

renza said:


> I usually don't like chain straps but I think the small amount of chain on the Zhoe strap is perfect. It adds some flair to what is otherwise a fairly simple style.




Renza I also do not like chain straps but I agree with you. I have a Zhoe and the chain definitely adds something to the strap because it is the perfect combination of chain and leather for a strap!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Sl0thbear said:


> I think i want to get the Zhoe but i'm not completely sold on the chain strap. How do you think it would look if i substituted the chain for just a long strap? it would also be awesome if we could bespoke the colour block version but i think that might be asking too much. lol
> 
> Alternatively i'm considering the Angel but i would need to add a cross body strap and i am not a fan of the tassles. Maybe he can substitute the tassels for a strap? But then i don't know if the handles are quite right for a cross body strap. If they were the floppy handles they would work but they are the kind that stick right up...
> 
> Gah this is hard. I am the queen of indecisive-ness.




I guess you don't have to have the chains on the Zhoe, so have a all leatherstrap made instead for an extra charge. IMO this will suit the bag very well too! 

The Angel comes with a Messenger strap.  The handles are floppy, and ask the atelier not to include the tassels! I have this bag and love it! The base is not so wide, so it sits nicely into your body ! (if you are a bit 'top heavy', you can for an extra charge have made a longer strap! ..normal length is 40.1 (cm. 105) )


check it out at the webside : http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=angel-nabuk-cobalt


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhh, I'm sorry. No reveal yet... I'm pretty busy at the moment and don't find the time to upload pictures. BUT you've already seen her somewhere else.




AAAhhh..so this was your bag I saw on..., OMG it's so beautiful!!!! Ok, will keep it quiet till you find time to reaveal this gorgeous bag yourself!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Me too, Lovie!  Mayajuliana and Ally-OOP - so happy to see y'all here again!  You must join in the buying spree we seem to have begun!  Next on my list is something big and wonderful in Apple Green.  MM had a bit of a time tracking down a real Apple Green, and there's not very much of it.  Apple Green was the winner of the Favorite Color Contest he held on his FB page, and that's why he went to so many tanneries to find it.  I was so afraid it was all gone!  I think a full size Angel in the Apple Green would be heart-stopping!  I'll ask for orange lining and gold hardware for her.  Must hurry and order before that green is gone!*




*HELP!!
*
Ladies, I also love the Apple Green..At first I thought it not so much a real Apple Green  on the picture as I wanted, then I recieved the cute Phoebe..and I just love the colour! I know, I repeat myself ..and also with the Orange lining..hahaha!!

Now I'm having a problem ..in what model? Since I don't suit Greens at all..look like a zombie from the Walking Dead in too bright colours with my sallow complexion..but in this case, I don't care!! Model needs to be a midi, because it won't stick out so much!
No Zhoes because of the little sister Phoebe..


*So any suggestions????????????????????????????*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> *HELP!!*
> 
> Ladies, I also love the Apple Green..At first I thought it not so much a real Apple Green  on the picture as I wanted, then I recieved the cute Phoebe..and I just love the colour! I know, I repeat myself ..and also with the Orange lining..hahaha!!
> 
> Now I'm having a problem ..in what model? Since I don't suit Greens at all..look like a zombie from the Walking Dead in too bright colours with my sallow complexion..but in this case, I don't care!! Model needs to be a midi, because it won't stick out so much!
> No Zhoes because of the little sister Phoebe..
> 
> 
> *So any suggestions????????????????????????????*


 

Hi bonbon, what about a Soulmate Midi? If green doesn't necessarily suit your skin tone, I think contrasting it with those beautiful dark brown choco handles and messenger strap would be divine! It would bring depth and balance out the brighter color.  I love green and brown together, and I also love an orange lining with the brown.  My second choice for you would be your Midi Crossbody Selene with no handle straps and only messenger strap.  It would look cute slung around you.  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I agree!  The green with the dark brown would be perfection!  And definitely tone down the brightness a notch or two. 

I also think the Zhoe Legend would be nice!  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi bonbon, what about a Soulmate Midi? If green doesn't necessarily suit your skin tone, I think contrasting it with those beautiful dark brown choco handles and messenger strap would be divine! It would bring depth and balance out the brighter color.  I love green and brown together, and I also love an orange lining with the brown.  My second choice for you would be your Midi Crossbody Selene with no handle straps and only messenger strap.  It would look cute slung around you.  Keep us posted!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hey, I am going to throw out a "Help, S.O.S." too, good idea bonnie! 


Has anyone seen a swatch of the Brown Nubuk?  And if so, could you describe it for me?


I requested swatches of the Cobalt and Brown Nubuk last week because I am so in love with my Taupe Nubuk, I need another.  The swatches are on their way, but I would love to hear from someone that has seen the Brown in person.  (I must confess my excitement has made me almost order without seeing the swatches, but I must be strong, lol)


I want to buy the Cobalt, Brown or both if I love them equally in a Soulmate Midi.


----------



## sandysandiego

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hey, I am going to throw out a "Help, S.O.S." too, good idea bonnie!
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen a swatch of the Brown Nubuk?  And if so, could you describe it for me?
> 
> 
> I requested swatches of the Cobalt and Brown Nubuk last week because I am so in love with my Taupe Nubuk, I need another.  The swatches are on their way, but I would love to hear from someone that has seen the Brown in person.  (I must confess my excitement has made me almost order without seeing the swatches, but I must be strong, lol)
> 
> 
> I want to buy the Cobalt, Brown or both if I love them equally in a Soulmate Midi.


The brown nabuk is dark inside and a bit lighter looking in bright light.  
Here are a few pics of the brown with the taupe, one in darker light and one near a window.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> The brown nabuk is dark inside and a bit lighter looking in bright light.
> Here are a few pics of the brown with the taupe, one in darker light and one near a window.


 

*Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*    Oh heavenly days I am so happy I sent out that 


sandysandsand, thank you *SO much*, this is exactly what I was dreaming of!!!!!!!  Thank you for posting the pictures!  I am even more excited now!!!!

For your goodness in sharing, I will confess that I almost got caught at work leaning over to get a deep inhale of my beautiful scented Taupe Nubuk the other day, lol.  It just smells soooooo good and I was having a tough day.  Seriously, I was _*[thisclose]*_ to getting busted.  Shaking head at self.


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi bonbon, what about a Soulmate Midi? If green doesn't necessarily suit your skin tone, I think contrasting it with those beautiful dark brown choco handles and messenger strap would be divine! It would bring depth and balance out the brighter color.  I love green and brown together, and I also love an orange lining with the brown.  My second choice for you would be your Midi Crossbody Selene with no handle straps and only messenger strap.  It would look cute slung around you.  Keep us posted!!!


 


sandysandiego said:


> I agree!  The green with the dark brown would be perfection!  And definitely tone down the brightness a notch or two.
> 
> I also think the Zhoe Legend would be nice!


 
Thanks so much ladies!! Soulmate midi was a model I did not at all consider ! Ok..will also need to check the size dif on the Zhoe and Phoebe.. and think again  about these two models ..the Selene midi was on my list!  Let's see if others have somethng else to suggest! This Green is a colour one can see for miles!


----------



## bonniekir

sandysandiego said:


> The brown nabuk is dark inside and a bit lighter looking in bright light.
> Here are a few pics of the brown with the taupe, one in darker light and one near a window.




Wow, Thanks you had the sense to request a swatch in the Dark Brown..lol..I just thoughi no more Browns for me!! But this is a gorgeous Brown!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You mean we could possibly be Bag Twins with Apple Green pocketbooks and orange lining, BonBon?  Are you doing gold HW too?  I'm still in the initial throes of adoration with my new gold Soulmate, Katia, but it's always good to be pondering the next bag.  Angel and Minerva are both calling to me.  One of them is going to have to be teal, I think, because I have resisted that color as long as I have been able, coveting instead MM's bronze and gold.  You know which other bag I also think would be gorgeous, used very often, and will be good for all 4 seasons?  A champagne Selene with gold zippers.  A full one.  I think that champagne color is so pretty.*





bonniekir said:


> *HELP!!
> *
> Ladies, I also love the Apple Green..At first I thought it not so much a real Apple Green  on the picture as I wanted, then I recieved the cute Phoebe..and I just love the colour! I know, I repeat myself ..and also with the Orange lining..hahaha!!
> 
> Now I'm having a problem ..in what model? Since I don't suit Greens at all..look like a zombie from the Walking Dead in too bright colours with my sallow complexion..but in this case, I don't care!! Model needs to be a midi, because it won't stick out so much!
> No Zhoes because of the little sister Phoebe..
> 
> 
> *So any suggestions????????????????????????????*


----------



## Moonfancy

*YES!  And the zippers are not thin and cheapy, either.  They are thick and luxe.  I love them.  Maybe I'll bespoke a bag with zippers hanging all over it.  I'd love to see MM's face if he got an order like that.  He'd know immediately it was my order and accuse me of being drunk again.* 
:tispy:



Tuuli35 said:


> Btw, do the zipper pulls have M on them?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, don't try to fight it anymore, Lovie.  You're just not going to win that battle.  The dark brown Nabuk has your name all over it.  Yep.  I bet when MM went to the tannery to get that dark brown Nabuk, the roll of leather had a stamp on it that said LOVIE NABUK.  Why suffer further?  Surrender and buy it now!*
 



sandysandiego said:


> The brown nabuk is dark inside and a bit lighter looking in bright light.
> Here are a few pics of the brown with the taupe, one in darker light and one near a window.


----------



## Tuuli35

Moonfancy said:


> *YES!  And the zippers are not thin and cheapy, either.  They are thick and luxe.  I love them.  Maybe I'll bespoke a bag with zippers hanging all over it.  I'd love to see MM's face if he got an order like that.  He'd know immediately it was my order and accuse me of being drunk again.*
> 
> :tispy:




Thank you! Can't wait to see mine. 

Ladies in the States, I would like to hear your opinion. I ordered my bag on the 15 and they put it on production list and I asked it to be shipped via USPS. It is not shipped yet. So, we are leaving on vocation on 16th of June, do you think it has enough time to arrive?


----------



## anabg

Hi girls. I placed my order last Sunday for a black midi Selene.  Any estimates of how long it takes MM to ship an order? I am so anxious.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Bonnikins, you are right.  I wish we could have a modeling thread with just pictures and maybe a one-line description of the bag for newcomers who aren't familiar with the various styles and leathers yet.  I miss having a model thread.  It's so confusing having to pore over so many pages trying to find a certain picture!*





bonniekir said:


> Wow, You think?? I must try and find the pic..I appreciate this info a lot!!
> 
> 
> BTW..See, ths is what I mean! We do need threads with no talk, just models in dif leathers, so it'll be easier to find bags and modificated models to get inspired!


----------



## sandysandiego

I am so happy to oblige!  It is a lovely deep dark brown for you little lovie self!!



P





LoveHandbags! said:


> *Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!*    Oh heavenly days I am so happy I sent out that
> 
> 
> sandysandsand, thank you *SO much*, this is exactly what I was dreaming of!!!!!!!  Thank you for posting the pictures!  I am even more excited now!!!!
> 
> For your goodness in sharing, I will confess that I almost got caught at work leaning over to get a deep inhale of my beautiful scented Taupe Nubuk the other day, lol.  It just smells soooooo good and I was having a tough day.  Seriously, I was _*[thisclose]*_ to getting busted.  Shaking head at self.


----------



## sandysandiego

I did not even consider a Selene!!!  This too would be truly gorgeous in Green Apple!!!!!  

Silver or Light Gold - both would be amazing!



bonniekir said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! Soulmate midi was a model I did not at all consider ! Ok..will also need to check the size dif on the Zhoe and Phoebe.. and think again  about these two models ..the Selene midi was on my list!  Let's see if others have somethng else to suggest! This Green is a colour one can see for miles!


----------



## renza

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to see mine.
> 
> Ladies in the States, I would like to hear your opinion. I ordered my bag on the 15 and they put it on production list and I asked it to be shipped via USPS. It is not shipped yet. So, we are leaving on vocation on 16th of June, do you think it has enough time to arrive?




What part of the U.S. are you in? I'm in California and it only took about a week after I got my shipment notification.


----------



## Tuuli35

renza said:


> What part of the U.S. are you in? I'm in California and it only took about a week after I got my shipment notification.




Michigan


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tuuli, hurry and write to Valentina!  She pretty much knows everything that goes on in the workshop.  Maybe she'll light a fire under MM.  I know she's lit a few fires in the past on behalf of her beloved ladies!  It's true the workshop belongs to MM, but I think Valentina pretty much runs that roost.*





Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! Can't wait to see mine.
> 
> Ladies in the States, I would like to hear your opinion. I ordered my bag on the 15 and they put it on production list and I asked it to be shipped via USPS. It is not shipped yet. So, we are leaving on vocation on 16th of June, do you think it has enough time to arrive?


----------



## Tuuli35

Moonfancy said:


> *Tuuli, hurry and write to Valentina!  She pretty much knows everything that goes on in the workshop.  Maybe she'll light a fire under MM.  I know she's lit a few fires in the past on behalf of her beloved ladies!  It's true the workshop belongs to MM, but I think Valentina pretty much runs that roost.*




That's a great idea. Do you have her email? I have exchanged emails with Marco but never with her.


----------



## Moonfancy

*valentina@marcomassaccesi.it*





Tuuli35 said:


> That's a great idea. Do you have her email? I have exchanged emails with Marco but never with her.


----------



## Tuuli35

Moonfancy said:


> *valentina@marcomassaccesi.it*




Thank you!


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Bonnikins, you are right.  I wish we could have a modeling thread with just pictures and maybe a one-line description of the bag for newcomers who aren't familiar with the various styles and leathers yet.  I miss having a model thread.  It's so confusing having to pore over so many pages trying to find a certain picture!*


You should start one!  There really needs to be a reference thread. I think having a handful of Massaccesi threads should be accepted at this point since there is clearly interest.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Hi girls. I placed my order last Sunday for a black midi Selene.  Any estimates of how long it takes MM to ship an order? I am so anxious.



Anabg I am in Minnesota and it took a week from when it was shipped to when it arrived. 
I had a bag shipped on Wednesday of this week and I just looked at the shipping and it is in Jamaica NY at USPS. I think it will arrive on Wednesday or Thursday. It might be a day later because of the long weekend.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Peachers Pinkers!!  Sweet heaven above, Di, you have dreamed of and talked about this bag for weeks and weeks.  Finally, at long last, she is going to be cuddled in your arms!  I know you are going to love her with all your heart.  It's SO special that MM and Valentina went out to the tanneries to look for this one special color for you.  And thank goodness Valentina knew what color Peachy Pink really is.  I can hardly wait to see some mod shots of you with your oh-so-longed-for pocketbook!* 




djfmn said:


> Anabg I am in Minnesota and it took a week from when it was shipped to when it arrived.
> I had a bag shipped on Wednesday of this week and I just looked at the shipping and it is in Jamaica NY at USPS. I think it will arrive on Wednesday or Thursday. It might be a day later because of the long weekend.
> 
> Hope that helps.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Anabg I am in Minnesota and it took a week from when it was shipped to when it arrived.
> I had a bag shipped on Wednesday of this week and I just looked at the shipping and it is in Jamaica NY at USPS. I think it will arrive on Wednesday or Thursday. It might be a day later because of the long weekend.
> 
> Hope that helps.



It does, thanks!  Funny about Jamaica, NY.  I will be there tomorrow.


----------



## bonniekir

renza said:


> You should start one!  There really needs to be a reference thread. I think having a handful of Massaccesi threads should be accepted at this point since there is clearly interest.


 
I sure would love to!! And be totally Awesome..hehe.(.my grandson loves this word at the moment)


there is just a huge BUT 


My hands are working like  &%/#! My left index finger , I cut so deep, so I have no feeling in it, and it only hurts at the end..my right hand  have two split bones, fractured all the way, misaligned bones on my wrist, so all need to be wired to fit again, and I need two steelplates on each side of the hand to keep it steady ..LOL! I used to be a programmer..ha! and not to mention how it feels like just to type..and the time takes forever..


The threads should only be a reference and  show models/ size/ leather type and regular /bespoke/ special lining colour/modifications plus ?


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Bonnikins, you are right.  I wish we could have a modeling thread with just pictures and maybe a one-line description of the bag for newcomers who aren't familiar with the various styles and leathers yet.  I miss having a model thread.  It's so confusing having to pore over so many pages trying to find a certain picture!*


 


Just replied!!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi bonbon, what about a Soulmate Midi? If green doesn't necessarily suit your skin tone, I think contrasting it with those beautiful dark brown choco handles and messenger strap would be divine! It would bring depth and balance out the brighter color.  I love green and brown together, and I also love an orange lining with the brown.  My second choice for you would be your Midi Crossbody Selene with no handle straps and only messenger strap.  It would look cute slung around you.  Keep us posted!!!


 


sandysandiego said:


> I did not even consider a Selene!!!  This too would be truly gorgeous in Green Apple!!!!!
> 
> Silver or Light Gold - both would be amazing!


 

Thanks ladies!! And I , promising myself no more bags till a lot from my stash have been sold..I'm so easy to pursuade myself....I think the Apple will not stick out more than neccesary, and just be right in the midi SELENE wth Orange lining! 


Plus ..thanks to sandyandsandiego for leather swatch and  Lovie for idea: A bag I dont have ..a Soulmate midi in the Dark Brown nubuck!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Bonnikins, you are right.  I wish we could have a modeling thread with just pictures and maybe a one-line description of the bag for newcomers who aren't familiar with the various styles and leathers yet.  I miss having a model thread.  It's so confusing having to pore over so many pages trying to find a certain picture!*





renza said:


> You should start one!  There really needs to be a reference thread. I think having a handful of Massaccesi threads should be accepted at this point since there is clearly interest.


Ladies, that is a really good idea.  I would be willing to forfeit my reveal thread for this 'no chat' reference thread, there really is a need.  I didn't even reveal my last purchases on my original reveal thread, I just revealed them here.  A reference thread with no conversation would be wonderful.




sandysandiego said:


> I am so happy to oblige!  It is a lovely deep dark brown for you little lovie self!!


Thank you again dear sandysandsand....did you see your beautiful swatch picture gave bonniekir the fever too?  LOL 



anabg said:


> Hi girls. I placed my order last Sunday for a black midi Selene.  Any estimates of how long it takes MM to ship an order? I am so anxious.


  Depending on how many orders are coming in at one time, it can take a week or two.  The MM website reads "5 to 15 days" after the order is placed because each handbag is made one by one.  I LOVE this, it is well worth the wait and quite honestly it adds to the excitement for me.  Knowing a bag is about to be made just for me is_* sheer Italian leather euphoria, lol!*_ 




Tuuli35 said:


> Ladies in the States, I would like to hear your opinion. I ordered my bag on the 15 and they put it on production list and I asked it to be shipped via USPS. It is not shipped yet. So, we are leaving on vocation on 16th of June, do you think it has enough time to arrive?


Hi Tuuli, my guess would be yes, but I would email Valentina to be sure.  There should not be too many shipping delays once it is mailed, not like the delays we often get around Christmas.  My last order once shipped took 5 days.




Moonfancy said:


> *Well, don't try to fight it anymore, Lovie.  You're just not going to win that battle.  The dark brown Nabuk has your name all over it.  Yep.  I bet when MM went to the tannery to get that dark brown Nabuk, the roll of leather had a stamp on it that said LOVIE NABUK.  Why suffer further?  Surrender and buy it now!*


*.........Lovie Nabuk, LOLOLOLOL....*  Well you certainly know how I love my earth tones and neutrals!   You are so funny Moonbeam, if I had a dollar for every time you have made me laugh here I would have enough dollars and euros to get us all Nabuk pocketbooks!  Thank you for always brightening my day!




bonniekir said:


> Thanks ladies!! And I , promising myself no more bags till a lot from my stash have been sold..I'm so easy to pursuade myself....I think the Apple will not stick out more than neccesary, and just be right in the midi SELENE wth Orange lining!
> 
> 
> Plus ..thanks to sandyandsandiego for leather swatch and  Lovie for idea: A bag I dont have ..a Soulmate midi in the Dark Brown nubuck!!


 

 Woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  We will be bag twins!   and your Midi Selene will be perfection!  I am very excited for us both!  Thanks heavens for that sandysandiego!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Message to our Purse Forum Moderators* 


May we begin a reference thread with Massaccesi pictures only *no chatter* ?


You could delete my original reveal thread, I did not top it off after my last purchases because I did not want to offend anyone with too many MM threads.  Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-massaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911.html


Please let us know your thoughts, thanks much!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I am excited to see your Apple Green Selenewith the Orange lining!



bonniekir said:


> Thanks ladies!! And I , promising myself no more bags till a lot from my stash have been sold..I'm so easy to pursuade myself....I think the Apple will not stick out more than neccesary, and just be right in the midi SELENE wth Orange lining!
> 
> 
> Plus ..thanks to sandyandsandiego for leather swatch and  Lovie for idea: A bag I dont have ..a Soulmate midi in the Dark Brown nubuck!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I am happy to enable! Especially with the Nabuk!  That leather is beyond amazing.  If i did not have the Blue Reef Minerva I would definitely be getting one in Cobalt!  I am pondering a Midi Soulmate in the Cobalt Nabuk!  



LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, that is a really good idea.  I would be willing to forfeit my reveal thread for this 'no chat' reference thread, there really is a need.  I didn't even reveal my last purchases on my original reveal thread, I just revealed them here.  A reference thread with no conversation would be wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again dear sandysandsand....did you see your beautiful swatch picture gave bonniekir the fever too?  LOL
> 
> Depending on how many orders are coming in at one time, it can take a week or two.  The MM website reads "5 to 15 days" after the order is placed because each handbag is made one by one.  I LOVE this, it is well worth the wait and quite honestly it adds to the excitement for me.  Knowing a bag is about to be made just for me is_* sheer Italian leather euphoria, lol!*_
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Tuuli, my guess would be yes, but I would email Valentina to be sure.  There should not be too many shipping delays once it is mailed, not like the delays we often get around Christmas.  My last order once shipped took 5 days.
> 
> 
> 
> *.........Lovie Nabuk, LOLOLOLOL....*  Well you certainly know how I love my earth tones and neutrals!   You are so funny Moonbeam, if I had a dollar for every time you have made me laugh here I would have enough dollars and euros to get us all Nabuk pocketbooks!  Thank you for always brightening my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  We will be bag twins!   and your Midi Selene will be perfection!  I am very excited for us both!  Thanks heavens for that sandysandiego!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies, I just heard from our *Purse Forum Mods* and we have a go for our Massaccesi Reference Only thread *no chatter*!!!  They even said to keep it clean, they will remove chatter if someone accidentally posts a questions and move it to our chat thread!  Great idea!




I will start the thread now!  Squeeeeee!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Another opinion needed ladies 


Because I love my Africa Bronze Zhoe so much, I know I need another style in this leather and am considering the Soulmate Midi.


After being inspired by Moonfancy's Africa Gold Soulmate with the dark brown handles, I can see it with the Bronze too.


I just took some pictures holding up my Zhoe against the Soulmate handles, what do you all think?  I LOVE it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> I am happy to enable! Especially with the Nabuk!  That leather is beyond amazing.  If i did not have the Blue Reef Minerva I would definitely be getting one in Cobalt!  I am pondering a Midi Soulmate in the Cobalt Nabuk!


 

Have you seen the Cobalt Nabuk yet?  I would be interested to hear your thoughts.  Just in case you are in need of a little enabling yourself  I will say that having my Pebbled Taupe and Taupe Nabuk does not feel duplicative to me, so I think you would be fine with your gorgy Blue Reef Napps Midi Minerva and a Cobalt Nabuk.  Different style, different texture.

You are right that the Nabuk is amazing.  The top word that pops into my mind when I carry her is luxurious.  She is just beyond luxurious.  Just 10 second that that leather had me convinced, LOL.


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> Another opinion needed ladies
> 
> 
> Because I love my Africa Bronze Zhoe so much, I know I need another style in this leather and am considering the Soulmate Midi.
> 
> 
> After being inspired by Moonfancy's Africa Gold Soulmate with the dark brown handles, I can see it with the Bronze too.
> 
> 
> I just took some pictures holding up my Zhoe against the Soulmate handles, what do you all think?  I LOVE it!



I think that would look great!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Lovie, my love, you need a bigger piece of this exquisite leather to appreciate its incomparable beauty.  A midi Soulmate would showcase MM's African Bronze to perfection.  I have the African Bronze in a full Selene, and I never tire of looking at or caressing her.  And I have dragged that bronze pocketbook all over kingdom come, and she still looks new!  I say, YES!  Get more bronze with the dark chocolate handles!*





LoveHandbags! said:


> Another opinion needed ladies
> 
> 
> Because I love my Africa Bronze Zhoe so much, I know I need another style in this leather and am considering the Soulmate Midi.
> 
> 
> After being inspired by Moonfancy's Africa Gold Soulmate with the dark brown handles, I can see it with the Bronze too.
> 
> 
> I just took some pictures holding up my Zhoe against the Soulmate handles, what do you all think?  I LOVE it!


----------



## sandysandiego

This is one of the best combinations I have seen Lovie!  I may have to follow you on this one!   I have an African Bronze Flora that I use as a make up bag and it is super durable and gorgeous!  I need to stay away from this thread!







LoveHandbags! said:


> Another opinion needed ladies
> 
> 
> Because I love my Africa Bronze Zhoe so much, I know I need another style in this leather and am considering the Soulmate Midi.
> 
> 
> After being inspired by Moonfancy's Africa Gold Soulmate with the dark brown handles, I can see it with the Bronze too.
> 
> 
> I just took some pictures holding up my Zhoe against the Soulmate handles, what do you all think?  I LOVE it!


----------



## sandysandiego

Yes, I have the Cobalt Nabuk swatch and it is so pretty!  I am trying so hard to be good!  I really think that the Midi Minerva in the Nabuk is a perfect combination! 

I am most likely to get something in the Cobalt Nabuk - either a Midi Minerva or a Soulmate 
I must finalize my order soon.  Then I am done until fall.



LoveHandbags! said:


> Have you seen the Cobalt Nabuk yet?  I would be interested to hear your thoughts.  Just in case you are in need of a little enabling yourself  I will say that having my Pebbled Taupe and Taupe Nabuk does not feel duplicative to me, so I think you would be fine with your gorgy Blue Reef Napps Midi Minerva and a Cobalt Nabuk.  Different style, different texture.
> 
> You are right that the Nabuk is amazing.  The top word that pops into my mind when I carry her is luxurious.  She is just beyond luxurious.  Just 10 second that that leather had me convinced, LOL.


----------



## tenKrat

I scanned this entire thread, so I'm caught up now on Massaccesi handbags.  All I can say is, wow.

Questions:

1.  How easy or difficult is it to take care of Nabuk leather?

I don't own any suede or nubuck leather bags, so I'm a little wary.

2.  What do you spray it with for protection from dirt, rain, accidental spills, etc.?

I really like the African Bronze Selene Midi.  Thank goodness for the new Reference Pics Only thread.  I have a better idea of how this style looks cinched, thanks *Odebdo*.  *LoveHandbags!* pic of her pebbled Taupe was very helpful.  I like it in the Divina Midi.


----------



## anabg

How do I order a bespoke midi Selene? Do I contact Valentina for that? Website doesn't show it.  My mom wants one.  &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## vintagefinds

I was hoping you masssaccesi fanatics can help me out? I've been wanting to order one of these lovely bags for a while now, but have debating the perfect one for me. I was so sure the Midi Selene Zip would be made in aqua pebbled leather for SS15, but, alas, that is not the case. While deciding whether I wanted to go to the expense of having one special made, I started to notice the Soulmate. It's not a bag I liked at all until I started seeing mod shots. The more I thought, the more I had doubts about an aqua bag, as it's a very seasonal and young seeming color (I'm 34). But wouldn't it be so gorgeous?

Would you get the aqua Midi Selene Zip, or the Taupe Soulmate Midi? I'm looking for something medium sized that's casual but still polished and not too slouchy. Does Soulmate Midi fit over the shoulders?


----------



## Moonfancy

*TENKRAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, it is WONDERFUL to see you here again!  How are you?  I'm so excited you came here!  I remember LOVING your model shots.  You need to get some MM bags so you can model for us again!

SO happy you are here!
*





tenKrat said:


> I scanned this entire thread, so I'm caught up now on Massaccesi handbags.  All I can say is, wow.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1.  How easy or difficult is it to take care of Nabuk leather?
> 
> I don't own any suede or nubuck leather bags, so I'm a little wary.
> 
> 2.  What do you spray it with for protection from dirt, rain, accidental spills, etc.?
> 
> I really like the African Bronze Selene Midi.  Thank goodness for the new Reference Pics Only thread.  I have a better idea of how this style looks cinched, thanks *Odebdo*.  *LoveHandbags!* pic of her pebbled Taupe was very helpful.  I like it in the Divina Midi.


----------



## momasaurus

I am going to order a Cobalt Nabuk midi Soulmate. What are people's thoughts on lining and hardware? I will probably omit the magnetic closure (thoughts on this, anyone?). 

Thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Vintage!*  :welcome2:

*I don't believe in any of that stuff about some colors being too young for someone.  Or other colors being too old for someone.  I think you should wear what you love.  You're not here to color anyone's world but your own!  

Yes, an aqua Soulmate would be so gorgeous!  The thing about MM's bags is that their designs are so classic that they go with almost all of his leathers!  I have a Selene and a Soulmate.  Both of mine are the large ones.  I love both for different reasons.  My Selene is African Bronze and ultra-comfortable to carry.  Her design is so simple, yet so beautiful.  She hangs so nicely from the shoulder - like, she is so well-balanced, no matter what all I have inside her.  And believe me - I carry a ton of stuff.  I don't even know WHY I carry so much stuff.  I don't use half of what I carry, but I just feel kind of incomplete if I'm not carrying 84 pounds of stuff in my bag.  My Selene doesn't have the zips, alas, because MM added those after I already had an original.  But I still adore her shape.  She even has thin leather straps inside her that hook together from East to West, and when the straps are hooked together Selene looks like she has a waistline.  Very nice little addition.

The Soulmate is also comfortable, and I love the way she makes her own vertical pleats.  I think her design, although simple, is so very elegant.  And I've seen a few women do double-takes when I carry her.  (I love when the bags get double-takes!)  My Soulmate hangs just the way I wanted her to hang, as I asked MM to make her handles just a tad longer.  I don't like the tops of my bags to be too close to beneath my shoulder.  (Okay, ARMPIT.  I hate, hate, HATE that word - it sounds ugly to say, and I think it looks so ugly written too, but I don't know a good synonym for it!  If I had been in charge of inventing English I would have called it an arm hollow.  Much nicer!)  I'll rename it AP.  I like to pull my bags open while one strap stays on my shoulder.  If the tops of the bags are too close to my AP, I can't pull the bag open as easily to scrounge around inside it.   She's a looker, that Soulmate.  She really is.

It's summer!  I think you should get your aqua bag now and then get a taupe later!  You could get both the Selene AND the Soulmate that way! * 




vintagefinds said:


> I was hoping you masssaccesi fanatics can help me out? I've been wanting to order one of these lovely bags for a while now, but have debating the perfect one for me. I was so sure the Midi Selene Zip would be made in aqua pebbled leather for SS15, but, alas, that is not the case. While deciding whether I wanted to go to the expense of having one special made, I started to notice the Soulmate. It's not a bag I liked at all until I started seeing mod shots. The more I thought, the more I had doubts about an aqua bag, as it's a very seasonal and young seeming color (I'm 34). But wouldn't it be so gorgeous?
> 
> Would you get the aqua Midi Selene Zip, or the Taupe Soulmate Midi? I'm looking for something medium sized that's casual but still polished and not too slouchy. Does Soulmate Midi fit over the shoulders?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, write to Valentina.  She'll fix you right up!
valentina@marcomassaccesi.it*





anabg said:


> How do I order a bespoke midi Selene? Do I contact Valentina for that? Website doesn't show it.  My mom wants one.  &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## bonniekir

vintagefinds said:


> I was hoping you masssaccesi fanatics can help me out? I've been wanting to order one of these lovely bags for a while now, but have debating the perfect one for me. I was so sure the Midi Selene Zip would be made in aqua pebbled leather for SS15, but, alas, that is not the case. While deciding whether I wanted to go to the expense of having one special made, I started to notice the Soulmate. It's not a bag I liked at all until I started seeing mod shots. The more I thought, the more I had doubts about an aqua bag, as it's a very seasonal and young seeming color (I'm 34). But wouldn't it be so gorgeous?
> 
> Would you get the aqua Midi Selene Zip, or the Taupe Soulmate Midi? I'm looking for something medium sized that's casual but still polished and not too slouchy. Does Soulmate Midi fit over the shoulders?



I'm not so sure that only the Nubucks are a part of the regular bags in Selene midi w/ zippers? I think somewhere it was written, that the regular bags included all the Summer range of leathers.. So def write Valentina and get the infos!! 
The Aqua is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..and has nothing to do with age..Imo! I have kids your age  ..and if I did not have slobbery dogs, I too would chose the lighter coloured leathers   Summer and Winter! True, the sun might get the Aqua more clear and crisp..then again I do not have special summer or winter bags..I use mine whenever I feel like!
As Moonie wrote the handles on the Soulmate are to be handcarried..then again you have the strap, you can adjust to fit over the shoulder..you just have to specify you need more holes on the strap..but ask Valentina!


Both models will look great in the Aqua !


----------



## bonniekir

momasaurus said:


> I am going to order a Cobalt Nabuk midi Soulmate. What are people's thoughts on lining and hardware? I will probably omit the magnetic closure (thoughts on this, anyone?).
> 
> Thanks!


 This will be a gorgeous bag!! Personally, I would chose the silver hw with the grey summer lining. I will keep the magnet on the bag, only because Im not a person having anything else' closed 'than my wallet in the bag..no extra pouches or so..my stuff just is just thrown in the bag..so def not organised at all!


Lovehandsbags wrote an excellent review on her Soulmate, and since she omitted the magnet, I would read her descripton..lol..


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> I scanned this entire thread, so I'm caught up now on Massaccesi handbags.  All I can say is, wow.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1.  How easy or difficult is it to take care of Nabuk leather?
> 
> I don't own any suede or nubuck leather bags, so I'm a little wary.
> 
> 2.  What do you spray it with for protection from dirt, rain, accidental spills, etc.?
> 
> I really like the African Bronze Selene Midi.  Thank goodness for the new Reference Pics Only thread.  I have a better idea of how this style looks cinched, thanks *Odebdo*.  *LoveHandbags!* pic of her pebbled Taupe was very helpful.  I like it in the Divina Midi.




Till now I have not treated my Nubuck bags in spite of slobbering dogs..I just wipe it off.No traces at all. I recieved an excellent mail from Marco, that one can get a Nubuck 'set' so one can to spray the leather with, rub marks off etc. And I will get one. Just like I with the other leather types e.g.from BE,where I now and then treat with lotion and spray, so one can keep the leather nice and clean. Well, I'm  def not scared to use the two Nubucks I have in my household..(soon three bags  )


I also have the African Bronze (and Lead) !! It's a wonderful leather! I have no idea if and how one should maintain it ..or not, so mine have been in rain, sun etc..could be I should ask? Allthough a bit late..


----------



## bonniekir

sandysandiego said:


> I am excited to see your Apple Green Selenewith the Orange lining!




I have ordered the bag!!


This will def be a 'fun' bag for sure! Colourful all the way!! hahahah..and people can see me for miles..in yogapants and a tee, humping along with my injured leg wearing a Donjoy and a crutch..BUT distracted by a  gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> *Message to our Purse Forum Moderators*
> 
> 
> May we begin a reference thread with Massaccesi pictures only *no chatter* ?
> 
> 
> You could delete my original reveal thread, I did not top it off after my last purchases because I did not want to offend anyone with too many MM threads.  Here is the link: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...-massaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911.html
> 
> 
> Please let us know your thoughts, thanks much!!!




Lovie, So wonderful if you can do this!! This is so needed!!!


And yes, we will be bag twins..LOL..I just ordered mine! I'm allways in a bit of a hurry, because I don't wish a leather I fancy, suddenly is impossible to get!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*From everything I've read on the web and also keeping in mind what MM has said about the Nabuk, I think it's SUPPOSED to age and mark gracefully.  As in - the "blemishes" will blend in all together creating a unique and stunning piece of leather.  I saw some well-worn shoes made of Nabuk, and they looked so nice.  I also read that Nabuk is extremely long-lasting.  That makes sense since there are so many shoes made with it.  Anyway, I don't believe Nabuk is to be expected to stay pristine forever.  It's the nature of that special leather to become more beautiful with each mark, scar, line, scratch, spot, etc...  Oh, and get sloshed with dog slobber too.  I hope you keep us posted about that, Bonnaroo!  *
 :doggie: 

*P.S.  I've never treated my African Bronze Selene either, Bonnie.  A little late now, as you said.  I did find a mark on it a few weeks ago, and I rubbed it with saliva.  Gone!  Spit is magic.*






bonniekir said:


> Till now I have not treated my Nubuck bags in spite of slobbering dogs..I just wipe it off.No traces at all. I recieved an excellent mail from Marco, that one can get a Nubuck 'set' so one can to spray the leather with, rub marks off etc......I also have the African Bronze (and Lead) !! It's a wonderful leather! I have no idea if and how one should maintain it ..or not, so mine have been in rain, sun etc..could be I should ask? Allthough a bit late..


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Lovie, So wonderful if you can do this!! This is so needed!!!
> 
> 
> And yes, we will be bag twins..LOL..I just ordered mine! I'm allways in a bit of a hurry, because I don't wish a leather I fancy, suddenly is impossible to get!!


Can't wait to see your Apple Green bag!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Bonniekins!  I'm getting an Apple Green too, with orange lining!  Talk about a delicious bag!  I love, love, LOVE green.  My whole house is green and most of my clothes too.  I am looking at the Angel for my Apple Green!  That bag looks sooooo comfortable.*




bonniekir said:


> Thanks ladies!! And I , promising myself no more bags till a lot from my stash have been sold..I'm so easy to pursuade myself....I think the Apple will not stick out more than neccesary, and just be right in the midi SELENE wth Orange lining!
> 
> 
> Plus ..thanks to sandyandsandiego for leather swatch and  Lovie for idea: A bag I dont have ..a Soulmate midi in the Dark Brown nubuck!!


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Bonniekins!  I'm getting an Apple Green too, with orange lining!  Talk about a delicious bag!  I love, love, LOVE green.  My whole house is green and most of my clothes too.  I am looking at the Angel for my Apple Green!  That bag looks sooooo comfortable.*


I would also love to see your Apple Green with orange! These are exciting colors!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Bonniekins!  I'm getting an Apple Green too, with orange lining!  Talk about a delicious bag!  I love, love, LOVE green.  My whole house is green and most of my clothes too.  I am looking at the Angel for my Apple Green!  That bag looks sooooo comfortable.*




This is a comfortable bag!!! You know  what! And don't tell, or people might think I'm a bit ga-ga ..haha. I sleep downstairs on a sofa due to my Alzheimer dog..he get up all times during the night. So , one evening two of the dogs were sleeping on my pillows, and they were so compfy, I did not want to disturb them. I walk the stairs badly, so I took my Angel, stuffed it with a cardigan..and used it as a pillow!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*If you choose another lining besides MM's soft gray or silver, your bag will be bespoke.  I actually think the silver lining would be lovely inside the Cobalt!  But I'm not one to ask about what color hardware.  It's a GIVEN I will choose gold every time. * 




momasaurus said:


> I am going to order a Cobalt Nabuk midi Soulmate. What are people's thoughts on lining and hardware? I will probably omit the magnetic closure (thoughts on this, anyone?).
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

*LUCKY YOU!  I can't make my name log in to the website.  I'm doing something wrong.  i guess i'll order my Apple Green through Valentina and get MM to fix my broken login.  Here's to Apple Green and orange lining, BonBon!*




bonniekir said:


> I have ordered the bag!!
> 
> 
> This will def be a 'fun' bag for sure! Colourful all the way!! hahahah..and people can see me for miles..in yogapants and a tee, humping along with my injured leg wearing a Donjoy and a crutch..BUT distracted by a  gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Now that's a fantastic use for your Angel.  I love it so much when bags are used for other things besides purses.  In my case, I'd use my MM bag to knock out a dangerous criminal who is about to rob me!  My bags are always so heavy.  One good strike to the head, and my would-be thief would be flat on his back!


And I think your ga-ga-ness is what makes you so easy and comfortable to talk to! *




bonniekir said:


> This is a comfortable bag!!! You know  what! And don't tell, or people might think I'm a bit ga-ga ..haha. I sleep downstairs on a sofa due to my Alzheimer dog..he get up all times during the night. So , one evening two of the dogs were sleeping on my pillows, and they were so compfy, I did not want to disturb them. I walk the stairs badly, so I took my Angel, stuffed it with a cardigan..and used it as a pillow!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Now that's a fantastic use for your Angel.  I love it so much when bags are used for other things besides purses.  In my case, I'd use my MM bag to knock out a dangerous criminal who is about to rob me!  My bags are always so heavy.  One good strike to the head, and my would-be thief would be flat on his back!*
> **
> 
> *And I think your ga-ga-ness is what makes you so easy and comfortable to talk to! *


 
Hahaha..Great alternative use of the bag!!! I must try this with a would-be thief!!!

Once I was walking with one of the dogs on a rather desolate road..and sudden around a bend 3 large Mercedeses and some bikes were right in front of me..and Guys in leather jackets and whatnot. Ohoh.I thought, I'm interupting a deal of some kind. I mustered up some courage..only had the dog and no heavy bag with me ..and walked on..One huge guy asked me if it was an American bulldog? No, it's a Dogo Argentino ..Then I lied, and said .trained to hunt hogs!  A lot of myths around the dogo exists..Of course Shiro could feel , I was not so ok, so he was very vigilant! Tail up, ears up, but relaxed..hehe..To watch 6 Guys go behind the cars and look worried was pure fun!! How could they know, if I just had said hi, that Shiro would have started to lick their faces..big lol! ( the Dogo is a very human friendly breed) So a dog can do if a full bag is not in the hands!!


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> Hahaha..Great alternative use of the bag!!! I must try this with a would-be thief!!!
> 
> Once I was walking with one of the dogs on a rather desolate road..and sudden around a bend 3 large Mercedeses and some bikes were right in front of me..and Guys in leather jackets and whatnot. Ohoh.I thought, I'm interupting a deal of some kind. I mustered up some courage..only had the dog and no heavy bag with me ..and walked on..One huge guy asked me if it was an American bulldog? No, it's a Dogo Argentino ..Then I lied, and said .trained to hunt hogs!  A lot of myths around the dogo exists..Of course Shiro could feel , I was not so ok, so he was very vigilant! Tail up, ears up, but relaxed..hehe..To watch 6 Guys go behind the cars and look worried was pure fun!! How could they know, if I just had said hi, that Shiro would have started to lick their faces..big lol! ( the Dogo is a very human friendly breed) So a dog can do if a full bag is not in the hands!!


*Bonnie*, you are hilarious! 

Thank you, and also *Moonfancy*, for the advice on the Soulmate. I like the idea of slightly longer handles, so I can hoist the bag up on my shoulder.

And thanks for enabling our new picture thread! Hooray!


----------



## anabg

Would it be possible, in the reference thread, that the color of the lining also be mentioned for bespoke bags? 

My mom is undecided between Burgundy and Amaranto for a midi Selene. She was asking me for lining suggestions for both colors. I honestly have no idea what to suggest. The website doesn't let you see the interior. I know a couple of lovely members have ordered bags in those colors, but I have been looking for pictures high and low without any success.


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> Would it be possible, in the reference thread, that the color of the lining also be mentioned for bespoke bags?
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is undecided between Burgundy and Amaranto for a midi Selene. She was asking me for lining suggestions for both colors. I honestly have no idea what to suggest. The website doesn't let you see the interior. I know a couple of lovely members have ordered bags in those colors, but I have been looking for pictures high and low without any success.




I would go with a neutral colour like perhaps silver grey or the kind. You can always ask Marco which colour he would recommend. Can't go with this. I asked him for my Plum Midi Selene and he suggested silver grey. It looks beautiful!


----------



## anabg

Ludmilla said:


> I would go with a neutral colour like perhaps silver grey or the kind. You can always ask Marco which colour he would recommend. Can't go with this. I asked him for my Plum Midi Selene and he suggested silver grey. It looks beautiful!



Thanks. I mentioned something like that to her. I am jealous now that I ordered black without taking a look at bespoke colors. They are gorgeous. But I needed a black tote one way or another. Is your plum Selene the one on their facebook page? It's so pretty. All the bags really are amazing.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> I think that would look great!


 

Thank you dear theseeder!  I appreciate your opinion so much!  Hope your day has been great!!!!!!!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Lovie, my love, you need a bigger piece of this exquisite leather to appreciate its incomparable beauty.  A midi Soulmate would showcase MM's African Bronze to perfection.  I have the African Bronze in a full Selene, and I never tire of looking at or caressing her.  And I have dragged that bronze pocketbook all over kingdom come, and she still looks new!  I say, YES!  Get more bronze with the dark chocolate handles!*


Hi beautiful Moonfanciful, thank you so much, I am so bizzare... when I love a leather I really like to get it in a couple different styles, I am so happy to read you love your larger Africa Bronze bag, it is gorgeous!!!!   




sandysandiego said:


> This is one of the best combinations I have seen Lovie!  I may have to follow you on this one!   I have an African Bronze Flora that I use as a make up bag and it is super durable and gorgeous!  I need to stay away from this thread!


Nahhhhhhhhhhhh, lol, you don't need to stay away from this thread!   Ok, so I am thrilled you love this combo too _*because I just placed my order!!!!  Wooooo hoooooooo *_ you kinda need one too!  lol 




tenKrat said:


> I scanned this entire thread, so I'm caught up now on Massaccesi handbags.  All I can say is, wow.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1.  How easy or difficult is it to take care of Nabuk leather?
> 
> I don't own any suede or nubuck leather bags, so I'm a little wary.
> 
> 2.  What do you spray it with for protection from dirt, rain, accidental spills, etc.?
> 
> I really like the African Bronze Selene Midi.  Thank goodness for the new Reference Pics Only thread.  I have a better idea of how this style looks cinched, thanks *Odebdo*.  *LoveHandbags!* pic of her pebbled Taupe was very helpful.  I like it in the Divina Midi.


tenKrat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  What sheer joy to see you!  I have only owned the Nubuk for two weeks, so far mine has held up beautifully.  I did not treat it with anything, I will not be wearing her on rainy days.  I was a little nervous before buying this leather because I was worried about the care, but I read a lot and have found that it is actually more durable than suede so I just went for it. Here is the thing, once I held the swatch I knew it had to be mine.  I think it might be the most luxurious leather I have ever held.  I would rather have 10 minutes with this leather than a lifetime without it, it is just that beautiful. 

As far as the Africa Bronze, it is incredible, I just ordered my 2nd bag in it.  The Midi Selene is on my wish list, others here love it!   It is so good to see you tenKrat!  Have missed you so much! 



anabg said:


> How do I order a bespoke midi Selene? Do I contact Valentina for that? Website doesn't show it.  My mom wants one.  &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


  I am not sure if anyone answered your question yet because I am reading in order, lol, but yes, just email Valentina at:  *valentina@marcomassaccesi.it* 




vintagefinds said:


> I was hoping you masssaccesi fanatics can help me out? I've been wanting to order one of these lovely bags for a while now, but have debating the perfect one for me. I was so sure the Midi Selene Zip would be made in aqua pebbled leather for SS15, but, alas, that is not the case. While deciding whether I wanted to go to the expense of having one special made, I started to notice the Soulmate. It's not a bag I liked at all until I started seeing mod shots. The more I thought, the more I had doubts about an aqua bag, as it's a very seasonal and young seeming color (I'm 34). But wouldn't it be so gorgeous?
> 
> Would you get the aqua Midi Selene Zip, or the Taupe Soulmate Midi? I'm looking for something medium sized that's casual but still polished and not too slouchy. Does Soulmate Midi fit over the shoulders?


 
Hi vintagefinds, welcome!!!!  The Soulmate Midi has an 8 inch drop.  It fits on my shoulder while only wearing a shirt, but it would not fit comfortably on me with a coat.  The Midi Selene Zip drop is about 9 inches.  You can always request a longer strap drop.  I would not be concerned with age and color of leather, buy what moves you and makes your heart sing!!!!!!!   




momasaurus said:


> I am going to order a Cobalt Nabuk midi Soulmate. What are people's thoughts on lining and hardware? I will probably omit the magnetic closure (thoughts on this, anyone?).
> 
> Thanks!


What a beautiful choice momasaurus!  I cannot wait to see this leather!  I love Marco's regular grey lining so much and think it is especially spectacular with blue, so that would be my first choice.  I think the Cobalt would be great with either hardware.  Do you want to pull out the coolness of the leather (chose silver) or the warmth and richness (light gold).  I am very happy I elected to not have the magnetic poppers on mine.  With that larger interior middle zip section I did not have a need (and there is the smaller side zip too.  I am thrilled with the interior of this style.  (So much, I just ordered two more, lol)  Seriously cannot wait to see your bag!!!!! 




bonniekir said:


> Lovie, So wonderful if you can do this!! This is so needed!!!
> And yes, we will be bag twins..LOL..I just ordered mine! I'm allways in a bit of a hurry, because I don't wish a leather I fancy, suddenly is impossible to get!!


Ok good bons!  Here is the link to the Reference "no chat" thread if you haven't see it yet:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html
p.s.  I am with you, I just placed my order too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> Would it be possible, in the reference thread, that the color of the lining also be mentioned for bespoke bags?


Hi anabg  will post that for you now!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok good bons!  Here is the link to the Reference "no chat" thread if you haven't see it yet:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html
> p.s.  I am with you, I just placed my order too!


 

Wow, great news!! let's see, who gets the bag first!!


Thanks for putting up ths thread..I've been taking pics a great time this afternoon..will post later!!


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi vintagefinds, welcome!!!!  The Soulmate Midi has an 8 inch drop.  It fits on my shoulder while only wearing a shirt, but it would not fit comfortably on me with a coat.  The Midi Selene Zip drop is about 9 inches.  You can always request a longer strap drop.  I would not be concerned with age and color of leather, buy what moves you and makes your heart sing!!!!!!!
> 
> What a beautiful choice momasaurus!  I cannot wait to see this leather!  I love Marco's regular grey lining so much and think it is especially spectacular with blue, so that would be my first choice.  I think the Cobalt would be great with either hardware.  Do you want to pull out the coolness of the leather (chose silver) or the warmth and richness (light gold).  I am very happy I elected to not have the magnetic poppers on mine.  With that larger interior middle zip section I did not have a need (and there is the smaller side zip too.  I am thrilled with the interior of this style.  (So much, I just ordered two more, lol)  Seriously cannot wait to see your bag!!!!!



Super-helpful info, thanks! (What 2 bags did you just order, by the way?)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> Wow, great news!! let's see, who gets the bag first!!
> 
> Thanks for putting up ths thread..I've been taking pics a great time this afternoon..will post later!!


 

You should for sure get your bag first bons!  You ordered before me and I think your shipping gets there quicker!  So I will wait anxiously await your arrival!!!  
Oh cool, I am excited to see your pictures.  Please make sure to put with that multiple Phoebe picture! (love that one!)




momasaurus said:


> Super-helpful info, thanks! (What 2 bags did you just order, by the way?)


I ordered:

Soulmate Midi - Dark Brown Nubuk - light gold hardware - dark brown handles

Soulmate Midi - Africa Bronze - light gold hardware - dark brown handles 

(My Africa Bronze Zhoe has silver hardware, so I thought this Soulmate Midi would be lovely with the light gold)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> Thanks. I mentioned something like that to her. I am jealous now that I ordered black without taking a look at bespoke colors. They are gorgeous. But I needed a black tote one way or another.


 

If it eases your heart at all anabg, I am usually all about the colored linings, but now that I have Marco's Signature Grey lining in the majority of my bags, I might always order it moving forward.  It is just beautiful and compliments soooooooo many leathers.  I seriously love it!!!  My Black Minerva has the Grey lining and it is such a stunning combination.  I swoon every time I open that bag and given the choice now, I would still chose the Grey.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Would it be possible, in the reference thread, that the color of the lining also be mentioned for bespoke bags?
> 
> 
> 
> My mom is undecided between Burgundy and Amaranto for a midi Selene. She was asking me for lining suggestions for both colors. I honestly have no idea what to suggest. The website doesn't let you see the interior. I know a couple of lovely members have ordered bags in those colors, but I have been looking for pictures high and low without any success.




I have the Amaranto in the Minerva. I chose the silver lining with silver hardware. I love that combination. The silver is not metallic, like the name implies. It is a pretty, soft light grey. It is easy to find things, but not so light that it gets dirty quickly. Between Amaranto and Burgundy, I think Amaranto is more red and the Burgundy is a deep Merlot.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> I have the Amaranto in the Minerva. I chose the silver lining with silver hardware. I love that combination. The silver is not metallic, like the name implies. It is a pretty, soft light grey. It is easy to find things, but not so light that it gets dirty quickly. Between Amaranto and Burgundy, I think Amaranto is more red and the Burgundy is a deep Merlot.



Thank you! Do you think this lining will clash with light gold hardware?


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Thank you! Do you think this lining will clash with light gold hardware?




I don't think so. Marco's regular lining is the lighter grey or the signature grey and they look fine with his gold hardware. I like silver so I went with silver hardware for my Amaranto, Black, and Lead bags but stayed with the gold hardware for Taupe and African Bronze leathers.


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> If it eases your heart at all anabg, I am usually all about the colored linings, but now that I have Marco's Signature Grey lining in the majority of my bags, I might always order it moving forward.  It is just beautiful and compliments soooooooo many leathers.  I seriously love it!!!  My Black Minerva has the Grey lining and it is such a stunning combination.  I swoon every time I open that bag and given the choice now, I would still chose the Grey.



Thank you. I emailed Valentina and asked her if Marco would suggest a neutral lining. But it seems gray or silver is the way to go.


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> You should for sure get your bag first bons!  You ordered before me and I think your shipping gets there quicker!  So I will wait anxiously await your arrival!!!
> Oh cool, I am excited to see your pictures.  Please make sure to put with that multiple Phoebe picture! (love that one!)
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered:
> 
> Soulmate Midi - Dark Brown Nubuk - light gold hardware - dark brown handles
> 
> Soulmate Midi - Africa Bronze - light gold hardware - dark brown handles
> 
> (My Africa Bronze Zhoe has silver hardware, so I thought this Soulmate Midi would be lovely with the light gold)


Thanks. Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## bblonde

Finally!! (Yes!!  ) A pictures thread! Thankyou thankyou thankyou!!!


----------



## bblonde

A taupe pebbled or a white pebbled Soulmate midi? With chocolate-colored handles and silver hardware... or...? -opinions, if you have 'em, please. Oh, and- with summer grey or silver lining?


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> I ordered:
> 
> Soulmate Midi - Dark Brown Nubuk - light gold hardware - dark brown handles
> 
> Soulmate Midi - Africa Bronze - light gold hardware - dark brown handles
> 
> (My Africa Bronze Zhoe has silver hardware, so I thought this Soulmate Midi would be lovely with the light gold)



Oooh wow!! I can't wait to see your new goodies!  That Soulmate Midi has really interested me.  I asked Marco if it can be made in nappa too and he said it works great in that leather too.  Then I asked him if one in Rosa di Mare would go better with same colored handles or the dark brown contrasting handles.  He said to go for the contrast handles.  But I'm still scared of the pink and brown contrast. Lol!  Maybe I'll just get the Rosa di Mare for a midi Selene and then the neutral colors for hte midi Soulmate.  Oh well, really tough choices.   Anyway, I'm not yet ready to order now.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bblonde said:


> A taupe pebbled or a white pebbled Soulmate midi? With chocolate-colored handles and silver hardware... or...? -opinions, if you have 'em, please. Oh, and- with summer grey or silver lining?


 

Ok, please forgive me, but since you brought up that gorgeous White Pebbled..... yikes, when I first saw a picture of the white pebbled leather my handbag heart and mind went to the style Angel....soooooooo beautiful and elegant with either silver or light gold hardware, a stunner...... but I digress...


...I have the Summer signature Massacessi grey lining and it is so beautiful, just very slightly lighter than the signature Winter grey.  I am very happy it was *so close* because I love the Winter grey lining!


The Soulmate Midi I do not feel I can be objective on (LOLOLOL) I own one for only the last 2 weeks and love it SO much I just ordered 2 more *today*!  I LOVE this style!  It is so beautiful and sassy at the same time! 

You cannot go wrong with either the silver or light gold hardware on either the Taupe Pebbled or White Pebbled leathers.  I own the Taupe Pebbled, it was my very first Massaccesi handbag and I completely adore it!!!!   It is perfection and year round!  But white has a certain allure!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Oooh wow!! I can't wait to see your new goodies!  That Soulmate Midi has really interested me.  I asked Marco if it can be made in nappa too and he said it works great in that leather too.  Then I asked him if one in Rosa di Mare would go better with same colored handles or the dark brown contrasting handles.  He said to go for the contrast handles.  But I'm still scared of the pink and brown contrast. Lol!  Maybe I'll just get the Rosa di Mare for a midi Selene and then the neutral colors for hte midi Soulmate.  Oh well, really tough choices.   Anyway, I'm not yet ready to order now.


 

I was just about to turn in for the night and there you are sweet, dear msd_bags!!! _*LOL *_ I just LOVE pink and brown together!  So precious!  I feel the same way about blue and brown together. I would totally got for the dark brown contrasting handles, I think the Rosa di Mare and dark brown handles would be fabulous together! 

The Soulmate or Soulmate Midi are just wonderful and I am totally still wishing on the Midi Selene, you cannot go wrong.  I would be all over the regular Soulmate size, oh my word all that gorgeous leather on my lap, but I have my beloved Minervas and full size Selene truly have me covered (for now) with larger bags.

The Soulmate Midi is a great size, I am loving it, you cannot go wrong.  It is clean, elegant and gorgeous!


----------



## bensmom243

LoveHandbags! said:


> I was just about to turn in for the night and there you are sweet, dear msd_bags!!! _*LOL *_ I just LOVE pink and brown together!  So precious!  I feel the same way about blue and brown together. I would totally got for the dark brown contrasting handles, I think the Rosa di Mare and dark brown handles would be fabulous together!
> 
> The Soulmate or Soulmate Midi are just wonderful and I am totally still wishing on the Midi Selene, you cannot go wrong.  I would be all over the regular Soulmate size, oh my word all that gorgeous leather on my lap, but I have my beloved Minervas and full size Selene truly have me covered (for now) with larger bags.
> 
> The Soulmate Midi is a great size, I am loving it, you cannot go wrong.  It is clean, elegant and gorgeous!


Hi Ladies, I am hoping that someone can help me.  I am finally getting close to ordering one of these lovely bags.  I think I have decided on a Selene in Taupe.  Looking at the pictures, it almost looks like the Taupe color has a light sheen, can anyone comment on the color?  I should really order a swatch, but I have the patience of a toddler.  Also, how does the regular Selene compare in size to the LV Neverfull MM or the Longchamp LH tote?  

I am so excited!  I have been looking for a new bag, but was so bored with what was in my closet and what is in the stores.  Finally something a little different.


----------



## lenie

I ordered the Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with the handles in Taupe. I have a Taupe Minerva so I should've ordered a different color, but that color is the perfect neutral. If the style works out, I might get it in the Aqua or Crimson. Too many choices!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bensmom243 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am hoping that someone can help me.  I am finally getting close to ordering one of these lovely bags.  I think I have decided on a Selene in Taupe.  Looking at the pictures, it almost looks like the Taupe color has a light sheen, can anyone comment on the color?  I should really order a swatch, but I have the patience of a toddler.  Also, how does the regular Selene compare in size to the LV Neverfull MM or the Longchamp LH tote?
> 
> I am so excited!  I have been looking for a new bag, but was so bored with what was in my closet and what is in the stores.  Finally something a little different.


 
Hi bensmom243, welcome!  A Taupe Selene will be beautiful!  The Taupe leather was my very first purchase and it is still gorgeous.  Mine does not have a light sheen on it.  I am still in love with it.  I don't have a Longchamp or LV, but yesterday I posted a mod shot of the regular size Selene in the new Reference Pictures only thread.  It is a large tote but lays really nice against you.  The drop is fabulous, even over coats.  Here is the link to that thread and again, welcome!  
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...erence-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113-2.html


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, the African Bronze is all gone.  



GONE.  I just heard from Valentina, and she said it was an AW 2014-15 color.  There were many orders for it, and MM bought all they had at the tannery.  But now it's completely out of stock and it's SS colors time.  I was going to order an African Bronze Phoebe to go with my big Bronze Selene, and I wanted to combine the order with the Apple Green Angel w/ orange lining that I want.  I've worn my bronze Selene nearly to death.  I love that leather so much. 

Valentina said MM is offering a Pebbled Bronze.  I don't know what that looks like.  I asked for a picture of it beside a swatch of the African Bronze.  I'm hoping to get that picture tomorrow.  If I get it, I will share it here.

I am sad I waited too long to order the Bronze Phoebe!*  :cry::cry:


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, the African Bronze is all gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GONE.  I just heard from Valentina, and she said it was an AW 2014-15 color.  There were many orders for it, and MM bought all they had at the tannery.  But now it's completely out of stock and it's SS colors time.  I was going to order an African Bronze Phoebe to go with my big Bronze Selene, and I wanted to combine the order with the Apple Green Angel w/ orange lining that I want.  I've worn my bronze Selene nearly to death.  I love that leather so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentina said MM is offering a Pebbled Bronze.  I don't know what that looks like.  I asked for a picture of it beside a swatch of the African Bronze.  I'm hoping to get that picture tomorrow.  If I get it, I will share it here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sad I waited too long to order the Bronze Phoebe!*  :cry::cry:




Nooooo! I was wanting to get an Africa bronze phoebe later in the year. Phooey.


----------



## bensmom243

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi bensmom243, welcome!  A Taupe Selene will be beautiful!  The Taupe leather was my very first purchase and it is still gorgeous.  Mine does not have a light sheen on it.  I am still in love with it.  I don't have a Longchamp or LV, but yesterday I posted a mod shot of the regular size Selene in the new Reference Pictures only thread.  It is a large tote but lays really nice against you.  The drop is fabulous, even over coats.  Here is the link to that thread and again, welcome!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...erence-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113-2.html




Just ordered the bag!  But I decided to go with the Midi Selene.  I looked up all the dimensions for the totes I already have and the midi was closest, and those bags work for me, not too big for everyday.  Now the waiting.... Thanks for all of your help.  I went with the taupe which I know will go nicely with my wardrobe.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bensmom243 said:


> Just ordered the bag!  But I decided to go with the Midi Selene.  I looked up all the dimensions for the totes I already have and the midi was closest, and those bags work for me, not too big for everyday.  Now the waiting.... Thanks for all of your help.  I went with the taupe which I know will go nicely with my wardrobe.


Oh bensmom243, the Midi will be perfect for everyday!!!  My regular size I use for weekend getaways and work days with lots of files, the Midi is perfect for day to day.  I am hoping to get one in the Fall!  Can't wait to see yours, the Taupe is stunning!!!!!!!  Squeeee, very excited for you!



Moonfancy said:


> Well, the African Bronze is all gone.
> 
> GONE.



Uhhhh oooooooooooooh..... running to hide now..........


----------



## Moonfancy

*Don't hide, Lovie!  We would miss your wonderful presence here.  No piece of leather in the universe matters as much as you do!  I will change my order to an Ancient Gold Phoebe instead!  I don't know why more ladies aren't ordering the Ancient Gold. The pictures, while pretty, just don't capture how captivating this leather is in Real Life.  It is a Pure Gold.  Like 18K gold.  Perhaps it's a bit intimidating?  But maybe that is always the way when it comes to special leathers.  I remember when the African Bronze came out no one could really figure out its true color.  We didn't know how "metallicky" it was.  But metallics are going to burst into billions of stars this coming AW season.  MM's gold, however, is not waiting for Autumn or Winter.  It shines beautifully in the summer sun!*
 



LoveHandbags! said:


> Uhhhh oooooooooooooh..... running to hide now..........


----------



## Moonfancy

*White Soulmate???  

There is a picture of MM's white midi Soulmate in last week's OK magazine!  Did you see it?  MM posted that page on Facebook.  I was so thrilled for him to get into a national magazine.  I hope he gets into a hundred more magazines!  (Of course, then we'd have to share him with lots of other customers.)  The white Soulmate is gorgeous!*



bblonde said:


> A taupe pebbled or a white pebbled Soulmate midi? With chocolate-colored handles and silver hardware... or...? -opinions, if you have 'em, please. Oh, and- with summer grey or silver lining?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Don't hide, Lovie!  We would miss your wonderful presence here.  No piece of leather in the universe matters as much as you do!  I will change my order to an Ancient Gold Phoebe instead!  I don't know why more ladies aren't ordering the Ancient Gold. The pictures, while pretty, just don't capture how captivating this leather is in Real Life.  It is a Pure Gold.  Like 18K gold.  Perhaps it's a bit intimidating?  But maybe that is always the way when it comes to special leathers.  I remember when the African Bronze came out no one could really figure out its true color.  We didn't know how "metallicky" it was.  But metallics are going to burst into billions of stars this coming AW season.  MM's gold, however, is not waiting for Autumn or Winter.  It shines beautifully in the summer sun!*


*Moonfanciful, you are the one that shines so beautifully!!!! Thank you dearest one!*


----------



## tenKrat

Too bad the African Bronze for bespokes ran out.  I was considering it for an Angel.  It's just as well that it is no longer available.  I should wait for the Angel Midi/Mini, which would be a better size for me.

I ordered the stock Selene Midi.  *Sandysandiego's* pic of her bag clinched it for me.  A downright fabulous bag.

Hi, *Moonfancy* and *LoveHandbags!*!!  You both are growing nice collections, as well as *bonniekir*, *djfmn*, *Moonstarr* and the rest of the MM gang.


----------



## bensmom243

djfmn said:


> Anabg I am in Minnesota and it took a week from when it was shipped to when it arrived.
> I had a bag shipped on Wednesday of this week and I just looked at the shipping and it is in Jamaica NY at USPS. I think it will arrive on Wednesday or Thursday. It might be a day later because of the long weekend.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Quick question!  How long after the order is placed and received before it is shipped out?  I have ordered a taupe midi selene, just a basic one with no special requests.  Do they have these bags in stock or are they still made to order?  So excited to receive it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bensmom243 said:


> Quick question!  How long after the order is placed and received before it is shipped out?  I have ordered a taupe midi selene, just a basic one with no special requests.  Do they have these bags in stock or are they still made to order?  So excited to receive it!


Hi bensmom243, no stock bags, each bag is made one by one, especially for each of us after we order, it is so cool!!!.  Their website reads an estimate of 5 to 15 days after your order is placed it will be done and shipped, and all my purchases have been consistent with that.  It is so exciting, and I know the wait tests the patience (lol) but it is just so spectacular and I find well worth the wait!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Too bad the African Bronze for bespokes ran out.  I was considering it for an Angel.  It's just as well that it is no longer available.  I should wait for the Angel Midi/Mini, which would be a better size for me.
> 
> I ordered the stock Selene Midi.  *Sandysandiego's* pic of her bag clinched it for me.  A downright fabulous bag.
> 
> Hi, *Moonfancy* and *LoveHandbags!*!!  You both are growing nice collections, as well as *bonniekir*, *djfmn*, *Moonstarr* and the rest of the MM gang.



Fabulous choice dear tenKrat!  Very happy for you!!!!!!  Which leather.....hardware.....?


----------



## Tuuli35

Thank you all for your help! My bag was shipped out yesterday!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you all for your help! My bag was shipped out yesterday!!!



   Tuuli that has brightened my work day considerably!

I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you all for your help! My bag was shipped out yesterday!!!




Great news! You will get it in time. [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

Normally, I ponder a purchase for days or weeks.  I am glad I did not hesitate to order the Selene Midi in African Bronze.  I just checked the web site, and it now shows that it is "out of stock".  I nearly missed out on it. 

Big sigh of relief...


----------



## thedseer

Could someone post a picture of the soulmate carried by the long strap? TIA!


----------



## anabg

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you all for your help! My bag was shipped out yesterday!!!



Hi. May I ask when you placed your order? Thanks.


----------



## Tuuli35

LoveHandbags! said:


> Tuuli that has brightened my work day considerably!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see it!!!!!!!



Me either 



Ludmilla said:


> Great news! You will get it in time. [emoji6]



Yes, I am so happy! 



anabg said:


> Hi. May I ask when you placed your order? Thanks.




on 15th of May


----------



## anabg

Tuuli35 said:


> on 15th of May



Thanks. I ordered mine on the 17th.  I am hoping it ships in the next day or so.  I am so impatient.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm not getting a Selene Midi in African Bronze after all.  It was mistakenly shown as in stock when I placed my order.  Marco explained that he only makes the bags as orders are placed.  I think it's smart that he doesn't have any sitting inventory.  It does require the customer to have patience and wait for the product, though.  

My heart is set on the African Bronze.  Marco said I will have to wait several weeks for the tannery to produce more.  That's okay.  I can wait.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> I'm not getting a Selene Midi in African Bronze after all.  It was mistakenly shown as in stock when I placed my order.  Marco explained that he only makes the bags as orders are placed.  I think it's smart that he doesn't have any sitting inventory.  It does require the customer to have patience and wait for the product, though.
> 
> My heart is set on the African Bronze.  Marco said I will have to wait several weeks for the tannery to produce more.  That's okay.  I can wait.



So sorry, but that's great that it sounds like they'll be able to get more.


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you all for your help! My bag was shipped out yesterday!!!


Yay!! Can't wait for you to get it. 



tenKrat said:


> I'm not getting a Selene Midi in African Bronze after all.  It was mistakenly shown as in stock when I placed my order.  Marco explained that he only makes the bags as orders are placed.  I think it's smart that he doesn't have any sitting inventory.  It does require the customer to have patience and wait for the product, though.
> 
> My heart is set on the African Bronze.  Marco said I will have to wait several weeks for the tannery to produce more.  That's okay.  I can wait.


Oh, sorry to hear your order didn't go through after all. It's nice that you are okay to wait since you know what you really want.


----------



## Julija

Hello everyone,
I've been away from MM (and handbags in general) for quite some time and I can't believe how many gorgeous reveals have happened here in the meantime. 
Gorgeous bags everyone!
I still have my Blue Reef Athena and Olive Aphrodite. Are these both styles discontinued? Please feel me in on the latest MM news because this thread is so fast pacing I can't read it all.
And I still want Zhoe, I wish there would be Apple green Nappa, I would buy it in a heartbeat!
Has anyone bought a Zhoe in new SS colors?


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.



Wow, Lovie!
Your bags are drop dead gorgeous. Nubuck leather looks so soft and delicious.
And of course, I love your Zhoe. I want a Zhoe more and more
You look amazing with your new goodies (well as usually)!


----------



## thedseer

Looking forward to seeing more reveals, hopefully some soulmate midis! I've had my bags (Selene Midi and Phoebe) for about 2.5 months now and am totally in love with them. I'm planning to make another order later this summer-definitely want another Phoebe and am thinking of a Soulmate or Soulmate midi (maybe even bespoke!) but would love to see more pictures and mod shots to help me decide


----------



## anabg

I just got my black midi Selene!  It's gorgeous.  I love it.  I am moving right in.  It's a tad smaller than I had imagined it.  I think the regular Selene would have been ok, too.  But the size still works for what I need it.  I love it.  Great thick sturdy zippers.  I cannot wait for the bespoke midi Selene I ordered as a gift to my mom.  I will post picks from the tablet soon.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I just got my black midi Selene!  It's gorgeous.  I love it.  I am moving right in.  It's a tad smaller than I had imagined it.  I think the regular Selene would have been ok, too.  But the size still works for what I need it.  I love it.  Great thick sturdy zippers.  I cannot wait for the bespoke midi Selene I ordered as a gift to my mom.  I will post picks from the tablet soon.



Congrats! Such a great bag.


----------



## anabg

Not great pics, sorry.  The interior is dark so it didn't photograph well.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Congrats! Such a great bag.



Thank you.  I already have all my things in it.  It only took 2 weeks.  I placed the order May 17th.  I might order one more bag now.  The quality is amazing.  Maybe a Zhoe.  I have been into that bag for a while.  Too bad Taupe is no longer an option for it.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Thank you.  I already have all my things in it.  It only took 2 weeks.  I placed the order May 17th.  I might order one more bag now.  The quality is amazing.  Maybe a Zhoe.  I have been into that bag for a while.  Too bad Taupe is no longer an option for it.


Congrats on your bag!! I have a midi Selene in Nut Brown.  I didn't think I would love the style but I did, and still do! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Congrats on your bag!! I have a midi Selene in Nut Brown.  I didn't think I would love the style but I did, and still do! Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you.  I cannot wait for Monday.  I use small cross body bags on the weekends.


----------



## vintagefinds

bonniekir said:


> I'm not so sure that only the Nubucks are a part of the regular bags in Selene midi w/ zippers? I think somewhere it was written, that the regular bags included all the Summer range of leathers.. So def write Valentina and get the infos!!
> The Aqua is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..and has nothing to do with age..Imo! I have kids your age  ..and if I did not have slobbery dogs, I too would chose the lighter coloured leathers   Summer and Winter! True, the sun might get the Aqua more clear and crisp..then again I do not have special summer or winter bags..I use mine whenever I feel like!
> As Moonie wrote the handles on the Soulmate are to be handcarried..then again you have the strap, you can adjust to fit over the shoulder..you just have to specify you need more holes on the strap..but ask Valentina!
> 
> 
> Both models will look great in the Aqua !


So thanks for the great advice from you and others.

I'm still a bit torn, but I'm leaning toward the Midi Soulmate in Taupe. I can live with an 8 inch handle drop, as my shoulder bags wind up slipping off into my hands anyway most of the time. I have also more or less decided to order a Stella as well.

Is there any particular advantage to purchasing items one at a time vs. one large shipment? I don't know anything about Marco's shipping charges.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Could someone post a picture of the soulmate carried by the long strap? TIA!




theseeder, I will try my best to take a picture for you this weekend!




tenKrat said:


> I'm not getting a Selene Midi in African Bronze after all.  It was mistakenly shown as in stock when I placed my order.  Marco explained that he only makes the bags as orders are placed.  I think it's smart that he doesn't have any sitting inventory.  It does require the customer to have patience and wait for the product, though.
> 
> My heart is set on the African Bronze.  Marco said I will have to wait several weeks for the tannery to produce more.  That's okay.  I can wait.


 
Oh tenKrat, I am so sorry. Good of you to be so understanding  and patient.  Oh course this does not surprise me in the least, you are such a sweetheart!  Please keep us posted, and again so good to see you!  I can't wait to see your mod shots in the future, you always took such great pictures, especially the mods! 




Julija said:


> Wow, Lovie!
> Your bags are drop dead gorgeous. Nubuck leather looks so soft and delicious.
> And of course, I love your Zhoe. I want a Zhoe more and more
> You look amazing with your new goodies (well as usually)!




Julija, you are such a sweetheart   thank you for your kind words!  I always adore your pictures too, so cannot wait until we see more!  Hugs dear!




thedseer said:


> Looking forward to seeing more reveals, hopefully some soulmate midis! I've had my bags (Selene Midi and Phoebe) for about 2.5 months now and am totally in love with them. I'm planning to make another order later this summer-definitely want another Phoebe and am thinking of a Soulmate or Soulmate midi (maybe even bespoke!) but would love to see more pictures and mod shots to help me decide


 Agreed theseeder, I am even more in love with my Massaccesi bags now than I was when they arrived if that is possible!  So happy for you!




anabg said:


> Not great pics, sorry.  The interior is dark so it didn't photograph well.


  What a *fabulous* bag!  I love it!  Wow, that was fast seeing as you just ordered her on the 17th!  Enjoy her this Monday, I hope she will bring you joy during your day!




vintagefinds said:


> So thanks for the great advice from you and others.
> 
> I'm still a bit torn, but I'm leaning toward the Midi Soulmate in Taupe. I can live with an 8 inch handle drop, as my shoulder bags wind up slipping off into my hands anyway most of the time. I have also more or less decided to order a Stella as well.
> 
> Is there any particular advantage to purchasing items one at a time vs. one large shipment? I don't know anything about Marco's shipping charges.




Hi vintagefinds  what great choices!  I cannot wait to see them!  Oh and yes, there is an advantage, if you purchase 2 or more bags, shipping is free.


----------



## lenie

vintagefinds said:


> So thanks for the great advice from you and others.
> 
> I'm still a bit torn, but I'm leaning toward the Midi Soulmate in Taupe. I can live with an 8 inch handle drop, as my shoulder bags wind up slipping off into my hands anyway most of the time. I have also more or less decided to order a Stella as well.
> 
> Is there any particular advantage to purchasing items one at a time vs. one large shipment? I don't know anything about Marco's shipping charges.




When you buy two bags at one time, the shipping is free.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Could someone post a picture of the soulmate carried by the long strap? TIA!


 

Just got home, here you are theseeder  


Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5" 

Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder: 








Crossbody:


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody:




 Lovie dear, you look gorgeous!! and that Nubuck leather, I can't stop staring at it. 
Your handbag choices are amazing and always wow me.


----------



## pbnjam

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody:




I love this! Looks great on you. I was wondering if the handles fold down when worn as a crossbody.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi dear ones, while Phoebe is still here with me visiting, I wanted to show you all another way to wear her.

I just love this sweet Phoebe and cannot wait to buy one of my own very soon! 

She can be worn in the crook of your arm too, you only have to crisscross the strap under the flap:













Here is how..... just place her upright in your lap, pull her strap out straight toward you and then crisscross it:








Then with the top portion of the strap that your hands are holding, lay it flat under the flap:








Then close the flap and that keeps it in place:








Phoebe is all ready for your date night!  Love her!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Lovie dear, you look gorgeous!! and that Nubuck leather, I can't stop staring at it.
> Your handbag choices are amazing and always wow me.




Precious Julija, you are so dear, thank you for always being so kind!  You do need to get yourself some Nubuk, it is magical (laughing out loud, but it IS!)


Thanks again for your sweetness!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> I love this! Looks great on you. I was wondering if the handles fold down when worn as a crossbody.




hi pbandjammyjam ~ you know that it is a good question, I just went to look at the handles........the straps naturally stay in the position of the pictures....they kind of twist a bit but I did not want to force them all the way down because I know I will not be wearing it that way, I love her in the crook of my arm.   Thanks for your nice sentiments.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Could someone post a picture of the soulmate carried by the long strap? TIA!


 

OMGoodness..........I feel really bad!  I just noticed, I have been calling you 'theseeder' and your screen name is *'thedseer'*.  Please accept my apology, I thought theseeder was so cute and that you must love to work in the garden or your job in marketing 'planting the seeds of an idea in everyone's head'.


You guys, I am completely losing it!   Work stress.... it must be not enough sleep and work stress????  

 thedseer, nice to meet you!  I am truly sorry!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> What a *fabulous* bag!  I love it!  Wow, that was fast seeing as you just ordered her on the 17th!  Enjoy her this Monday, I hope she will bring you joy during your day!



Thank you. I have never opened a package in such a hurry.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:




I've also been curious about the long strap, thanks for posting this Lovie!

What about the short handles, do they fit on the shoulder? Or is the bag too small for shoulder carry?

Btw, when you said shipping is free for 2 bags or more, did you mean totally free for the entire order? Or free only for the 2nd bag and up?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I've also been curious about the long strap, thanks for posting this Lovie!
> 
> What about the short handles, do they fit on the shoulder? Or is the bag too small for shoulder carry?
> 
> Btw, when you said shipping is free for 2 bags or more, did you mean totally free for the entire order? Or free only for the 2nd bag and up?




hi dear msd_bags...... the short handles have an 8 inch drop, they fit on my shoulder nicely while I am wearing a shirt but not a thick Winter coat.


Regarding shipping, my two bags orders have always had totally free shipping for the entire order.  Hope that helps!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi dear msd_bags...... the short handles have an 8 inch drop, they fit on my shoulder nicely while I am wearing a shirt but not a thick Winter coat.
> 
> 
> Regarding shipping, my two bags orders have always had totally free shipping for the entire order.  Hope that helps!


Thanks for your reply Lovie!  Do you think the bag itself (midi Soulmate) (not just the strap) is big enough for shoulder carry or it's a bit on the small side for that?  The regular size seems a good tote on the shoulder based on the FB mod picture.  What about the midi?  Thanks!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for your reply Lovie!  Do you think the bag itself (midi Soulmate) (not just the strap) is big enough for shoulder carry or it's a bit on the small side for that?  The regular size seems a good tote on the shoulder based on the FB mod picture.  What about the midi?  Thanks!!




hi dear   I do think the Midi bag itself is big enough for shoulder carry, it is a lovely medium size.  When I have it on my shoulder the bottom of the bag hits at my waist.  Because it is more North/South in shape if feels good on the shoulder.  The 8 inch drop is enough again for Spring and Summer over a shirt.  I do not like drops that are too tight at all and this one is fine for me.  I do like that it is only 8 for this style because it looks really good on the arm, yet it is fine to sling over the shoulder in a quick hurry.  Now for Fall and Winter, my Minervas are going to be better over coats just like last year and I like the single strap during those seasons.  Hope your weekend has been good!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Precious Julija, you are so dear, thank you for always being so kind!  You do need to get yourself some Nubuk, it is magical (laughing out loud, but it IS!)
> 
> 
> Thanks again for your sweetness!



Lovie hun, you know that I lost track with MM a little bit. Can you feel me in if Aphrodite and Athena are discontinued? Just wondering because there no new colors for them.
p.s. Criss cross handle on Phoebe is wonderful idea. You're such a genius!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Lovie hun, you know that I lost track with MM a little bit. Can you feel me in if Aphrodite and Athena are discontinued? Just wondering because there no new colors for them.
> p.s. Criss cross handle on Phoebe is wonderful idea. You're such a genius!


 

Hi dear one  Beautiful Athena and Aphrodite are still around..... Athena is here: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=23


And Aphrodite is still available too, just as a Bespoke 

I cannot wait until there are more Africa leathers, I am hoping by Fall!  I want a second Zhoe in another Africa, it is delizioso!  An Aphrodite would be fabulous too, I love your Olive Pebbled!

*EDIT*...... oh sweetie, I see what you are saying, the leathers in the Athena pix are all last Season..... they are probably available in this Season's Nappas too, I would email Valentina.  I love Athena, what a classic she is!


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi dear   I do think the Midi bag itself is big enough for shoulder carry, it is a lovely medium size.  When I have it on my shoulder the bottom of the bag hits at my waist.  Because it is more North/South in shape if feels good on the shoulder.  The 8 inch drop is enough again for Spring and Summer over a shirt.  I do not like drops that are too tight at all and this one is fine for me.  I do like that it is only 8 for this style because it looks really good on the arm, yet it is fine to sling over the shoulder in a quick hurry.  Now for Fall and Winter, my Minervas are going to be better over coats just like last year and I like the single strap during those seasons.  Hope your weekend has been good!


Sounds like *msd_bags* and I are on the same mission. Thanks so much, *LoveHandbags*, for all this intel. Thanks also for the swatch pix in the other thread! You also convinced me to get a Phoebe as the second, shipping-saving bag. Love the shortened strap instructions. Must now zero in on the leather for that and water the money tree...


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear one  Beautiful Athena and Aphrodite are still around..... Athena is here: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_modello=23
> 
> 
> And Aphrodite is still available too, just as a Bespoke
> 
> I cannot wait until there are more Africa leathers, I am hoping by Fall!  I want a second Zhoe in another Africa, it is delizioso!  An Aphrodite would be fabulous too, I love your Olive Pebbled!
> 
> *EDIT*...... oh sweetie, I see what you are saying, the leathers in the Athena pix are all last Season..... they are probably available in this Season's Nappas too, I would email Valentina.  I love Athena, what a classic she is!



Thank you, dear for your lovely reply. I was just curious what's going on and wondering why Aphrodite was not on MM site anymore.
Well, Zhoe is my priority so I won't bother Valentina for now (I bet she's extremely busy with all the fabulous orders).


----------



## Tuuli35

It's here


----------



## VanBod1525

I absolutely love this on you, Lovie! The midi size is just wonderful and that soft leather is just perfect for the style. Gorgeous over the shoulder and worn messenger. 



LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody:


----------



## leechiyong

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118



Ooh, gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here



Hey, you finally got it!! It's gorgeous and classy in black. Congrats! What a birthday treat! I'm thinking of one for me too. My birthday is in June too!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi dear   I do think the Midi bag itself is big enough for shoulder carry, it is a lovely medium size.  When I have it on my shoulder the bottom of the bag hits at my waist.  Because it is more North/South in shape if feels good on the shoulder.  The 8 inch drop is enough again for Spring and Summer over a shirt.  I do not like drops that are too tight at all and this one is fine for me.  I do like that it is only 8 for this style because it looks really good on the arm, yet it is fine to sling over the shoulder in a quick hurry.  Now for Fall and Winter, my Minervas are going to be better over coats just like last year and I like the single strap during those seasons.  Hope your weekend has been good!




Thanks very much deat Lovie! It's always hot here so clothes are light, so I think I'm fine with the strap drop.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

momasaurus said:


> Sounds like *msd_bags* and I are on the same mission. Thanks so much, *LoveHandbags*, for all this intel. Thanks also for the swatch pix in the other thread! You also convinced me to get a Phoebe as the second, shipping-saving bag. Love the shortened strap instructions. Must now zero in on the leather for that and water the money tree...


You are most welcome momasaurus, so many pictures and great information here have helped me it makes me happy if I can give back in any small way.  Yes, you water that money tree (LOL, I love that) and thanks for reminding me to do the same!  Please keep us posted on what leather is next for you and those beautiful Hermes scarves of yours 




Julija said:


> Thank you, dear for your lovely reply. I was just curious what's going on and wondering why Aphrodite was not on MM site anymore.
> Well, Zhoe is my priority so I won't bother Valentina for now (I bet she's extremely busy with all the fabulous orders).


Julija, I think Zhoe would be so fabulous on you! It is such a comfortable and easy style to wear.  It is one of those styles that you think _"Ummm, ya, will definitely be needing another one of these!"_  so I think it would be a great choice.




Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118


Love this Tuuli, what a classic beauty!  Enjoy every moment with her!  




VanBod1525 said:


> I absolutely love this on you, Lovie! The midi size is just wonderful and that soft leather is just perfect for the style. Gorgeous over the shoulder and worn messenger.


Thank you so much dear VannieVanBod.  I always think of you with the crossbody messengers because you wear them so well and with such style.  Have enjoyed *many* a picture of yours!


----------



## bblonde

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, please forgive me, but since you brought up that gorgeous White Pebbled..... yikes, when I first saw a picture of the white pebbled leather my handbag heart and mind went to the style Angel....soooooooo beautiful and elegant with either silver or light gold hardware, a stunner...... but I digress...
> 
> 
> ...I have the Summer signature Massacessi grey lining and it is so beautiful, just very slightly lighter than the signature Winter grey.  I am very happy it was *so close* because I love the Winter grey lining!
> 
> 
> The Soulmate Midi I do not feel I can be objective on (LOLOLOL) I own one for only the last 2 weeks and love it SO much I just ordered 2 more *today*!  I LOVE this style!  It is so beautiful and sassy at the same time!
> 
> You cannot go wrong with either the silver or light gold hardware on either the Taupe Pebbled or White Pebbled leathers.  I own the Taupe Pebbled, it was my very first Massaccesi handbag and I completely adore it!!!!   It is perfection and year round!  But white has a certain allure!


Thank you so much, LH. The taupe IS classic... but I think, the white! The contrasty dark and bright white seems so... summereh... 

I'm glad you recommend the Soulmate so highly. I love the contrasty handles (as with Athena) and the middle pocket is so useful. One Athena colorway I saw on MM facebook was a black with the dark brown handles, bespoke- it looked so piratey. Maybe because the photo was on a beach, bag in the sand, with a bottled note beside it! But, it looked fabulous. I think Soulmate would great in that.

Oh! I looove Angel also! So elegant timeless, etc. I think that in white would truly beautiful. I love the nabuck blue, maybe it's that great FB picture, but I really think the angel in pebbled white would be.. divine!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Thanks very much deat Lovie! It's always hot here so clothes are light, so I think I'm fine with the strap drop.


Oh yes!  I totally think you would be fine too!  How fun it must be to live in a warm climate!



bblonde said:


> Thank you so much, LH. The taupe IS classic... but I think, the white! The contrasty dark and bright white seems so... summereh...
> 
> I'm glad you recommend the Soulmate so highly. I love the contrasty handles (as with Athena) and the middle pocket is so useful. One Athena colorway I saw on MM facebook was a black with the dark brown handles, bespoke- it looked so piratey. Maybe because the photo was on a beach, bag in the sand, with a bottled note beside it! But, it looked fabulous. I think Soulmate would great in that.
> 
> Oh! I looove Angel also! So elegant timeless, etc. I think that in white would truly beautiful. I love the nabuck blue, maybe it's that great FB picture, but I really think the angel in pebbled white would be.. divine!


 

hi bblonde!  Oooooh all of those styles and leathers are so yummy delicious!  I can't wait to hear what you finally decide on.   This is such fun reading what is capturing everyone's heart  Please keep us posted!!!


----------



## anabg

I am ready for the work week.


----------



## anabg

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118



Gorgeous bag. Congratulations.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118


Tuuli, I forgot to ask you, is that the Regular or Midi size?  How are you liking the Black Pebbled?




anabg said:


> I am ready for the work week.


 

 *Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!* I love starting the work day with a new handbag!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Sounds like *msd_bags* and I are on the same mission. Thanks so much, *LoveHandbags*, for all this intel. Thanks also for the swatch pix in the other thread! You also convinced me to get a Phoebe as the second, shipping-saving bag. Love the shortened strap instructions. Must now zero in on the leather for that and water the money tree...


Yes I think we are on the same mission.   The thing is, I said before I want my next MM bag to be in nappa.  And that I'd order latter part of the year.  But then lately, I want a pink bag.  I am trying to justify this with my birthday coming up . I've inquired from Marco about his pink leathers. And I think I like the Doll Pink, but this is pebbled.  I might go bespoke with either a midi Soulmate or a midi Selene in Pink which is nappa.  But then again, I'm a bit hesitant on the contrast of Pink (which is more like fuchsia in photos) with dark brown, though Marco said it would be lovely.  And maybe the other bag(s) can wait towards the end of the year. What a mission!!



LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh yes!  I totally think you would be fine too!  How fun it must be to live in a warm climate!


Warm climate is fun but not humid (which is how it is now)! 



anabg said:


> I am ready for the work week.


Very exciting!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118




She's beautiful, Tuuli! Waiting until July will be hard, I guess... [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> I am ready for the work week.




[emoji106] Have a good time together!


----------



## Julija

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118



So fab! The leather is so gorgeous!
All the beautiful reveals just drive me crazy, I so need more MM in my life


----------



## anabg

Any recommendations for a Zhoe?  I need a "my fiancé just bought a vintage car" bag.  I was going to try to be good and enjoy the Selene, but I feel I should take advantage of this opportunity.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji106] Have a good time together!


Ludmilla, I love seeing your Plum midi Selene Zip!!  It's so gorgeous really!  I also like that you had it made with top zipper closure, although I know it eliminates the cinched look option.




anabg said:


> Any recommendations for a Zhoe?  I need a "my fiancé just bought a vintage car" bag.  I was going to try to be good and enjoy the Selene, but I feel I should take advantage of this opportunity.


I've been looking at the MM nappa Pink (bespoke), maybe that will do?


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> So fab! The leather is so gorgeous!
> All the beautiful reveals just drive me crazy, I so need more MM in my life


I am a mix of emotions actually - confused on which to order first, when to order, etc., since I've so blown my bag budget for the year.  Can't stop daydreaming about all these beauties!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ludmilla said:


> Finally....
> Bespoke Selene Midi Zip in pebbled leather (plum). Silver grey lining. Zipper closure (instead of magnetic) and additional messenger strap.


 

I am quoting, cutting and pasting here so I may comment  
*Just stunningly beautiful!!!!!!*




anabg said:


> Any recommendations for a Zhoe?  I need a "my fiancé just bought a vintage car" bag.  I was going to try to be good and enjoy the Selene, but I feel I should take advantage of this opportunity.


Ooooooooooh fun!  Are we looking for sassy, classic, or a sweet and pretty look for this bag?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> I am a mix of emotions actually - confused on which to order first, when to order, etc., since I've so blown my bag budget for the year.  Can't stop daydreaming about all these beauties!!


 
I think,* no I know* I am excited as you are dear msd_bags to see what you decide!  lol  Please keep us posted!


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody:



Thank you so much for the photos! It looks great on you. I think the size would work well for me.







anabg said:


> Any recommendations for a Zhoe?  I need a "my fiancé just bought a vintage car" bag.  I was going to try to be good and enjoy the Selene, but I feel I should take advantage of this opportunity.



Haha, I've been in a similar situation before. What kind of vintage car??


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> OMGoodness..........I feel really bad!  I just noticed, I have been calling you 'theseeder' and your screen name is *'thedseer'*.  Please accept my apology, I thought theseeder was so cute and that you must love to work in the garden or your job in marketing 'planting the seeds of an idea in everyone's head'.
> 
> 
> You guys, I am completely losing it!   Work stress.... it must be not enough sleep and work stress????
> 
> thedseer, nice to meet you!  I am truly sorry!



I didn't even notice you spelled it wrong...no worries! Nice to meet you too!


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Haha, I've been in a similar situation before. What kind of vintage car??



Lol. 1972 Corvette.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Lol. 1972 Corvette.



Nice!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooooooh fun!  Are we looking for sassy, classic, or a sweet and pretty look for this



It will, most of the time, be a weekend bag, but I would like something I can wear everyday, too.  I love neutrals, and besides 2 or 3 red bags, all my bags are neutral colors.  I am not sure if I should go for bold or stick to neutrals. I don't have any green bags. The olive color maybe?

Edited to add:  OK. I lied. I do own a green bag that I love.  The Ferragamo bag in my siggy.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Ludmilla, I love seeing your Plum midi Selene Zip!!  It's so gorgeous really!  I also like that you had it made with top zipper closure, although I know it eliminates the cinched look option.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the MM nappa Pink (bespoke), maybe that will do?



I will look into it! Pink is certainly out of my comfort zone.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Nice!



Being an engineer, I understand his obsession, although I don't share it.  But if he is happy, I am happy.


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> I am a mix of emotions actually - confused on which to order first, when to order, etc., since I've so blown my bag budget for the year.  Can't stop daydreaming about all these beauties!!



I feel the same eay LOL what to start with, what color, it's an obsession


----------



## Julija

anabg said:


> Any recommendations for a Zhoe?  I need a "my fiancé just bought a vintage car" bag.  I was going to try to be good and enjoy the Selene, but I feel I should take advantage of this opportunity.



You definitely need a Zhoe in this situation LOL.
I'm also looking at Zhoe and have no clue about the color. I kinda like SS turq color, do you? Black would be a smart choice but I want in color I think.


----------



## anabg

Julija said:


> You definitely need a Zhoe in this situation LOL.
> I'm also looking at Zhoe and have no clue about the color. I kinda like SS turq color, do you? Black would be a smart choice but I want in color I think.



I thought about black but I just got a black midi Selene.  I love the color Turquoise.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Ludmilla, I love seeing your Plum midi Selene Zip!!  It's so gorgeous really!  I also like that you had it made with top zipper closure, although I know it eliminates the cinched look option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking at the MM nappa Pink (bespoke), maybe that will do?







LoveHandbags! said:


> I am quoting, cutting and pasting here so I may comment
> *Just stunningly beautiful!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooooooh fun!  Are we looking for sassy, classic, or a sweet and pretty look for this bag?




Aww, thank you ladies! You are too kind! [emoji4]


----------



## sandysandiego

The Turquoise looks so pretty!  If I had not just gotten a Turq Marcie I would have gone for the Turq.  I am getting the Legend in the Taupe Nappa!



Julija said:


> You definitely need a Zhoe in this situation LOL.
> I'm also looking at Zhoe and have no clue about the color. I kinda like SS turq color, do you? Black would be a smart choice but I want in color I think.


----------



## vintagefinds

sandysandiego said:


> The Turquoise looks so pretty!  If I had not just gotten a Turq Marcie I would have gone for the Turq.  I am getting the Legend in the Nappa!


So glad someone is getting the Legend! I've been curious about that bag since it came out. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Julija

sandysandiego said:


> The Turquoise looks so pretty!  If I had not just gotten a Turq Marcie I would have gone for the Turq.  I am getting the Legend in the Taupe Nappa!



Ohhh, Turq Marcie I bet she's a looker. Legend Taupe Nappa sounds like a dream, can't wait for your reveal. I'm also considering Taupe color in regular Zhoe. Still need a little bit more time to decide (and sell the bags I don't use)


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Just got home, here you are theseeder
> 
> 
> Long strap is on shortest notch.  I am 5' 5"
> 
> Soulmate Midi worn with longer strap on shoulder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossbody:


 


Lovie!!! You look stunning on all your pics!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118


 


Your Minerva is so gorgeous in Black!! Congrats with this beauty!!!


----------



## bonniekir

I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!


I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).  

OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.

All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..


AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!


Pics will follow ...


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...


Oh my!!! Can't wait to see them all!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...



Can't wait for your reveals!


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...





Can't wait to see your pictures Bonnie...the bags you describe sound lovely...and I can't wait to see your "special" orders!


----------



## Julija

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...



Wow, can't wait to see everything
Show us!


----------



## Tankgirl

Breathtakingly beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.  A few questions for you: What color is your Soulmate Midi?  How many interior pockets (aside from the center zip compartment) are there?  Are the handles soft on the shoulder?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...


 

Oh bonnie..........I don't think I can wait for more details!  Please, please, pretty please more!  Your brown nubuk bag twin is longing for your impressions, heeee!  And two special smaller orders...........acccccccccckkkkkkkkk!  This is cruel and unusual 
Seriously very excited for you.  Thanks for your kind words on my pix.




Tankgirl said:


> Breathtakingly beautiful.  Thank you for sharing.  A few questions for you: What color is your Soulmate Midi?  How many interior pockets (aside from the center zip compartment) are there?  Are the handles soft on the shoulder?


 

Hi Tankgirl  I am not sure if you are asking me, but I will answer  The interior has that large center zip compartment, it is so fabulous.  And then on one side there is a smaller zipper compartment and the other side has two open slip pockets.  It is to die for, I ordered 2 more Soulmate Midis shortly after receiving my first, lol.  My leather is the Taupe Nubuk.  The handles on the shoulder feel like normal handles to me, not too soft and not too hard.  The drop is 8 inches.  The Nubuk is so soft and dreamy I could cry happy tears, ha.  Hope that helps!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> So fab! The leather is so gorgeous!
> All the beautiful reveals just drive me crazy, I so need more MM in my life




Julija, have you considered an Africa Lead Zhoe?  I see this one on you! (with your little leather jacket!!!!)  




sandysandiego said:


> I am getting the Legend in the Taupe Nappa!




I cannot wait to see this one!  Classic!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved a package filled with wonderful bags!!
> 
> 
> I got the Apple Green Selene midi, the Purple Divina midi (new model for me)and the Brown nubuck Soulmate midi (new size for me).
> 
> OMG..I love them all, so perfectly made in every way! The Divina midi is similar in size with the Selene midi, as well as the Soulmate midi, which is just a tad taller.
> 
> All 3 bags have a good size for me, when I need a regular go-to-town bag, and don't need to carry half my house with me..
> 
> 
> AND I also recieved two smaller 'special' orders....I did not imagine this leather to be so soft, and I really like it a lot!!!
> 
> 
> Pics will follow ...



Please show us. The apple green color just looks so bright and crisp. I love green.


----------



## Moonfancy

*When or if MM manages to get more Africa Bronze...  In the meantime I have sold my firstborn child for this picture of the Africa Bronze and the Bronze Pebbled.  (Just teasing about my firstborn child - they didn't want her.)  The colors are almost exact, and the textures are similar.  *


----------



## Tankgirl

Oh, thank you so much for taking the time to respond.  That is very helpful.  I adore the color of your Soulmate.  It looks roomy, as if it holds a lot.  I wonder now how much bigger is the non-Midi Soulmate.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, thank you so much for taking the time to respond.  That is very helpful.  I adore the color of your Soulmate.  It looks roomy, as if it holds a lot.  I wonder now how much bigger is the non-Midi Soulmate.



Tankgirl, Moonfancy has gorgeous pictures of her full size (regular size) Soulmate on page 184 of this thread, here is the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-184.html#post28582882

I have some interior shots of my Midi a few pages back....I will run and see what page and let you know in a second


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, thank you so much for taking the time to respond.  That is very helpful.  I adore the color of your Soulmate.  It looks roomy, as if it holds a lot.  I wonder now how much bigger is the non-Midi Soulmate.



Ok.....I'm back, lol......the Soulmate Midi interiors are on 172:http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-172.html


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags, thank you for that information.  I will look for those pictures now.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *When or if MM manages to get more Africa Bronze...  In the meantime I have sold my firstborn child for this picture of the Africa Bronze and the Bronze Pebbled.  (Just teasing about my firstborn child - they didn't want her.)  The colors are almost exact, and the textures are similar.  *



It is GORGEOUS Moonfanciful!  Just beautiful!  Thanks so much for posting this picture, yummy!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> LoveHandbags, thank you for that information.  I will look for those pictures now.



It is my pleasure Tankgirl!  This is the fun stuff!  Enjoy and keep us posted


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags!, I just looked at the interior shots of the Soulmate.  Very helpful.  One more question: Does the Soulmate have feet?  I saw a picture a few pages back where someone had ordered a Soulmate with many feet, but that was bespoke.


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *When or if MM manages to get more Africa Bronze...  In the meantime I have sold my firstborn child for this picture of the Africa Bronze and the Bronze Pebbled.  (Just teasing about my firstborn child - they didn't want her.)  The colors are almost exact, and the textures are similar.  *




Oh , the Bronze pebbled looks lovely!!! I must get my act together and sell some bags 
I like the texture of this very much!! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## msd_bags

I hope anyone who has ordered the midi Soulmate will reply.  Is the crossbody strap part of the basic bag or do you have to specify it for an extra charge?  Thanks!!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I hope anyone who has ordered the midi Soulmate will reply.  Is the crossbody strap part of the basic bag or do you have to specify it for an extra charge?  Thanks!!


 
The crossbody strap is a part of the basic bag


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> The crossbody strap is a part of the basic bag




Good to know! Thanks for replying!


----------



## bonniekir

*Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *


*First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*


*Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
*This colour combo makes me smile!!*


*Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*


*Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*

*( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*


----------



## bonniekir

*Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*

*I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
*Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*

*So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
*I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*

*Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*


----------



## Tuuli35

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*




I love your idea of messanger Selene!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> LoveHandbags!, I just looked at the interior shots of the Soulmate.  Very helpful.  One more question: Does the Soulmate have feet?  I saw a picture a few pages back where someone had ordered a Soulmate with many feet, but that was bespoke.


 

hi Tankgirl, yes mine has 4 feet on all 4 corners of the bottom of the bag.  Moonfancy's that you saw was customized with many more, but the regular one does have 4 on all the bottom corners.




msd_bags said:


> I hope anyone who has ordered the midi Soulmate will reply.  Is the crossbody strap part of the basic bag or do you have to specify it for an extra charge?  Thanks!!


 

hi msd_bags, it is part of the bag!  No extra charge 




bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*


 

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bonnie!  These are breathtaking!  I love them all and starting the day with a reveal (especially mega-reveals like yours!) is so fun.  Of course my eyes immediately went to the Brown Nubuk, I actually love the marks your sweet pup Bali made, lol, it kind of gives it a distressed look, I adore this character!  Bali may have to run over and visit mine once it arrives, lol :doggie:  Is the Brown Nubuk soft like the others and smell just as good?  

I could easily wear that Midi Divina!  Especially for work.  And the Pebbled is so strong!  Apple Green Midi Selene Ala Bonnie with no handle straps and just the messenger is so perfect!  I love her orange lining.  What a happy bag!  Enjoy all your beauties and thanks so much for sharing your pictures and thoughts, I am so excited for mine to arrive!


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you, LoveHandbags!  Now I know that I won't need to request feet.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bonniekir said:


> *Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*
> 
> *I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
> *Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*
> 
> *So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
> *I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*


 

Hello gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Wow, I should have clicked to the next page, LOL.  


What a couple of hot ones we have here, just beautiful!  Fabulous additions that I could easily add myself, ha.  LOVE love them!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so happy you wrote about how the leather feels in your first post.  Thanks so much for your details and fabulous pix bonniebon, especially knowing how tough it is to type, etc.  We appreciate it greatly


----------



## ivyfalls

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*



Bonnie!! Wow!! You have amazing taste in handbags!  Your choices are perfection. I love each and every one, congrats on your new bags!! Enjoy!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you, LoveHandbags!  Now I know that I won't need to request feet.


You got it!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*



Your bags are gorgeous! I love the colors. That brown nubuck with the dark handles looks so rich.







bonniekir said:


> *Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*
> 
> *I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
> *Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*
> 
> *So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
> *I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*



I was totally thinking of asking if Phoebes could be made with the croc leather - I'm so glad to see that it can. Your Phoebes look great! I love the style - they are such handy little bags.


----------



## bonniekir

Tuuli35 said:


> I love your idea of messanger Selene!




Thank you Tuuli35, I wanted an 'easygoing' bag, not too large, and still large enough to hold a waterbottle, and whatever I need to bring along for a small trip..and since I prefer hands free..this bag is perfect!
 Normally I prefer the large bags, because I will many times visit somebody, and will bring stuff with me..and now I also have a good range of different styles in the midi version!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh bonnie!  These are breathtaking!  I love them all and starting the day with a reveal (especially mega-reveals like yours!) is so fun.  Of course my eyes immediately went to the Brown Nubuk, I actually love the marks your sweet pup Bali made, lol, it kind of gives it a distressed look, I adore this character!  Bali may have to run over and visit mine once it arrives, lol :doggie:  Is the Brown Nubuk soft like the others and smell just as good?
> 
> I could easily wear that Midi Divina!  Especially for work.  And the Pebbled is so strong!  Apple Green Midi Selene Ala Bonnie with no handle straps and just the messenger is so perfect!  I love her orange lining.  What a happy bag!  Enjoy all your beauties and thanks so much for sharing your pictures and thoughts, I am so excited for mine to arrive!




Thank you Lovie for your kind words. Yes, the Brown smells just great! 
BTW..pls show pics once your pup arrives!


----------



## the_baglover

Tuuli35 said:


> It's here
> View attachment 3015118



Beautiful. Congrats!

Is that the large or midi size?


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hello gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Wow, I should have clicked to the next page, LOL.
> 
> 
> What a couple of hot ones we have here, just beautiful!  Fabulous additions that I could easily add myself, ha.  LOVE love them!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am so happy you wrote about how the leather feels in your first post.  Thanks so much for your details and fabulous pix bonniebon, especially knowing how tough it is to type, etc.  We appreciate it greatly


 
Thanks again for the kind words..  yes, the stamped croc is soft, and will of course become even softer with use! I think it's so great to have a small bag that can be used at all times!


----------



## bonniekir

ivyfalls said:


> Bonnie!! Wow!! You have amazing taste in handbags!  Your choices are perfection. I love each and every one, congrats on your new bags!! Enjoy!!




Thank you ivyfalls!! This is so nice of you to write!


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Your bags are gorgeous! I love the colors. That brown nubuck with the dark handles looks so rich.
> 
> I was totally thinking of asking if Phoebes could be made with the croc leather - I'm so glad to see that it can. Your Phoebes look great! I love the style - they are such handy little bags.




Thank you thedseer! Yes, the Brown looks simply amazing!! ..and the Phoebes are wonderful in this leather! Actually I only thought one small bag in this style to wear evening would be more than enough, but I quickly convinced myself into getting two..and now I'm so pleased I did, since they can be used all day long!


----------



## the_baglover

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*



Congrats! That's a lovely bag and great colour combination.


----------



## BlueCherry

Bonnie, your new bags are gorgeous. The Selene zip is a model dear to me so to see one so vibrant just makes me smile. As for the two little beauties - wow!! What a great idea, they look so fabulously different. Congratulations [emoji6]


----------



## bonniekir

the_baglover said:


> Congrats! That's a lovely bag and great colour combination.




Thank you the_baglover..Yes, isn't it?! I will usually go with 'safe' darkish colours, but thought, why not?? One of my grandchildren  got hold of the Apple green Phoebe on her last visit, and accidently ..ahem..took it with her, she will now pester me for this bag..lol..luckily she's only 3 yrs old


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Bonnie, your new bags are gorgeous. The Selene zip is a model dear to me so to see one so vibrant just makes me smile. As for the two little beauties - wow!! What a great idea, they look so fabulously different. Congratulations [emoji6]


 


Thank you BigCherry!! I still haven't been out with it..lol! But hubby asked me if the bag was Green or not?! Guess it's the first time ever he commented a bag, so my plan will work!! People will notice the bag, and not me humping around   
As for the Phoebes, Yes, I do think they are cute, and the leather is so wonderful! I usually only preferred the smoothe leather , but during the few later yrs, I have learned to appreciate different types of texture.


----------



## Juliemvis

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*




Love the bags esp the mini divina did you the handles shortened ,I find it easier than the longer ones , and the green is amazing [emoji2]


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone know if the Soulmate has a key holder?


----------



## Tuuli35

the_baglover said:


> Beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> Is that the large or midi size?




It's midi.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone know if the Soulmate has a key holder?




I just checked the website.  The Soulmate does have a key keeper.


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Julija, have you considered an Africa Lead Zhoe?  I see this one on you! (with your little leather jacket!!!!)



yeah, I'm considering Africa Lead and I'm head over heels for yours (or do you have Bronze? Sorry, I forgot:shame. But I'm still leaning towards Nappa leather, smooth, silky and amazing. I want Flora in Africa Lead (or Bronze)



bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*



Wow, your reveal is like Christmas! Everything, absolutely every bag is FABULOUS!
Apple Green color is so vivid and fresh! And orange lining is a perfect summer combo. It's like holiday inside the bag!



bonniekir said:


> *Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*
> 
> *I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
> *Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*
> 
> *So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
> *I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*



And when I thought it can't get any better, it does! Love your Phoebes, what a wonderful idea to use croc on them. They look so beautiful and special. Your taste is amazing!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Bonnie, how beautiful for you!  *




Julija said:


> yeah, I'm considering Africa Lead and I'm head over heels for yours (or do you have Bronze? Sorry, I forgot:shame. But I'm still leaning towards Nappa leather, smooth, silky and amazing. I want Flora in Africa Lead (or Bronze)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your reveal is like Christmas! Everything, absolutely every bag is FABULOUS!
> Apple Green color is so vivid and fresh! And orange lining is a perfect summer combo. It's like holiday inside the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> And when I thought I can't get any better, it does! Love your Phoebes, what a wonderful idea to use croc on them. They look so beautiful and special. Your taste is amazing!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> *Ok, Here goes! Sorry, I did not take more pics, but I have a bit of trouble holding my camera, so these were the ones, I could manage so far. I just so wanted to share with you the wonderful and happy new bags I recieved *
> 
> 
> *First pic is the Zip-pocket Apple Green Selene midi ( no shoulder straps only messenger) and the Divina midi Purple (shortened handles)*
> 
> 
> *Second pic the Apple Green midi with the colourful Orange lining..and a zipper closure.*
> *This colour combo makes me smile!!*
> 
> 
> *Third  pic is the Purple Divina midi close up..I really appreciate the larger pocket in front with the magnetic closure, where I can keep small items, I need to find quickly..and now with the sun, I can place my sunglasses in the side pockets. A  great size!*
> 
> 
> *Third is the Brown nubuck midi..so soft and a beautiful Brown .  I am so glad I did not miss this one..thanks to the swatch pictures   Hope and wish Lovie will post more detailed pics of this bag..it really deserves this!!! I opted not to have the middle compartment, since it's quicker just to dive into the bag and pick out what I need..and I kept the magnet closure.The size is also good for daily wear..*
> 
> *( the small marks you see on the leather comes from my Bali's nails..she somehow thought this bag was hers.. I guess I am the only one on this planet to buy a cream sofa group having dogs..hahaha..thankfully, there are companies, that can make them as new again!)*


Oh my soul! Just gorgeous bags. Love them all!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG!  Did y'all see the deal MM is offering on Facebook???  Just when so many of us are trying to decide what to get, MM comes up with this!*

(Copied with permission.)

*SELENE WEEKEND PROMO &#8211; June 06 - 07
Until Saturday night it is possible to buy any SELENE version you prefer between Selene, Selene Midi, Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi with &#8211; 20% from their official price.
Pebbled colors we can use for this quick promo are just 4: Champagne, Turquoise, Aqua and Apple green!
Hw finishing: silver or light gold.
Lining color: dark grey or silver.
Promotion is valid only for orders sent by email to valentina@marcomassaccesi.it or to info@marcomassaccesi.it
Enjoy this &#8220;welcome summer&#8221; gift from MM! x*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh
My
God.
Bonnie!!!  I absolutely LOVE those Phoebes in croc!  What inspiration!  I MUST have a black one for sure!  *




bonniekir said:


> *Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*
> 
> *I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
> *Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*
> 
> *So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
> *I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*


----------



## BlueCherry

Julija said:


> yeah, I'm considering Africa Lead and I'm head over heels for yours (or do you have Bronze? Sorry, I forgot:shame. But I'm still leaning towards Nappa leather, smooth, silky and amazing. I want Flora in Africa Lead (or Bronze)
> 
> You're as bad as me when it comes to Nappa leather. Despite the gorgeous pebbled colours there is something so decadent about MM smooth leather [emoji12]


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Thank you BigCherry!! I still haven't been out with it..lol! But hubby asked me if the bag was Green or not?! Guess it's the first time ever he commented a bag, so my plan will work!! People will notice the bag, and not me humping around
> As for the Phoebes, Yes, I do think they are cute, and the leather is so wonderful! I usually only preferred the smoothe leather , but during the few later yrs, I have learned to appreciate different types of texture.




Ha ha, the question is will he go out with you and your green bag...

I hope I learn to appreciate texture very soon, although I do now like embossed skins if that counts. 

That's very funny that your grandchild hoofed it with your mini bag, she must have known you wouldn't catch her :roflmao:


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG!  Did y'all see the deal MM is offering on Facebook???  Just when so many of us are trying to decide what to get, MM comes up with this!*
> 
> (Copied with permission.)
> 
> *SELENE WEEKEND PROMO  June 06 - 07
> Until Saturday night it is possible to buy any SELENE version you prefer between Selene, Selene Midi, Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi with  20% from their official price.
> Pebbled colors we can use for this quick promo are just 4: Champagne, Turquoise, Aqua and Apple green!
> Hw finishing: silver or light gold.
> Lining color: dark grey or silver.
> Promotion is valid only for orders sent by email to valentina@marcomassaccesi.it or to info@marcomassaccesi.it
> Enjoy this welcome summer gift from MM! x*




Oh how I wish I needed another Selene.... In such gorgeous colours too. What a bargain!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM's summer promo --  I think I really MUST have a full Selene in champagne with gold HW.  Champagne and gold...  What could be more luscious than that!

What about y'all?

Champagne and Gold* . . .


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG!  Did y'all see the deal MM is offering on Facebook???  Just when so many of us are trying to decide what to get, MM comes up with this!*
> 
> (Copied with permission.)
> 
> *SELENE WEEKEND PROMO  June 06 - 07
> Until Saturday night it is possible to buy any SELENE version you prefer between Selene, Selene Midi, Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi with  20% from their official price.
> Pebbled colors we can use for this quick promo are just 4: Champagne, Turquoise, Aqua and Apple green!
> Hw finishing: silver or light gold.
> Lining color: dark grey or silver.
> Promotion is valid only for orders sent by email to valentina@marcomassaccesi.it or to info@marcomassaccesi.it
> Enjoy this welcome summer gift from MM! x*



Oh boy. Let's see if I can resist this. I just bought 2 selene midis.  Still waiting for one in the mail.  I did not know if I buy 2 I get free shipping....


----------



## anabg

I think I am ordering one, but what color? Champagne is so nice, but high maintenance? The Zhoe might have to wait now.


----------



## Tankgirl

So, are these promotions available via Facebook?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I am going to repost the swatches our lovely* odebdo* loaned to me because they have 3 of the 4 Sale Pebbleds on them!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeee! 

Some of the SS15 leather swatches 

 Top Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Nude, *Turquoise,* Emerald, Light Lilac, Taupe Nubuk 

 Bottom Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Pink Doll, *Aqua, Apple Green*, Cream Shimmer Nubuk & Cream Nubuk


----------



## Moonfancy

*These colors are pebbled.  You can run over them with a tar spreader, and the tar will peel off.  I always say only fire can ruin MM's pebbles.

I just rocketed my email to Valentina.  $355 full zip Selene is now.................................. $284!!!!!!*





anabg said:


> I think I am ordering one, but what color? Champagne is so nice, but high maintenance? The Zhoe might have to wait now.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Available via email only to MM or Valentina!
valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
*



Tankgirl said:


> So, are these promotions available via Facebook?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *MM's summer promo --  I think I really MUST have a full Selene in champagne with gold HW.  Champagne and gold...  What could be more luscious than that!*
> 
> *What about y'all?*
> 
> *Champagne and Gold* . . .




This would be soooooooooo delicious Moonbeam!  My jaw is dropping!


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> So, are these promotions available via Facebook?



They posted the offer on Facebook, but you have to email them with your order. I follow them on Facebook, but I might have missed this promo, had it not been posted here.  I don't use Facebook very often.  

I think when they had the sale, they also used Facebook to let everyone know?  I don't remember seeing it on the website, but I might be wrong.  It really pays to follow them on Facebook. I am still kicking myself for not buying something during the sale.


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *These colors are pebbled.  You can run over them with a tar spreader, and the tar will peel off.  I always say only fire can ruin MM's pebbles.
> 
> I just rocketed my email to Valentina.  $355 full zip Selene is now.................................. $284!!!!!!*



Lol. You are funny. Tar spreader.. 
Oh man.  I really need to make up my mind. I am still kicking myself for skipping the Feb sale. I think it's a toss between apple green or turquoise for me.


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you, anabg.  If the promotion was for Soulmates, I'd be in trouble.


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am going to repost the swatches our lovely* odebdo* loaned to me because they have 3 of the 4 Sale Pebbleds on them!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Some of the SS15 leather swatches
> 
> Top Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Nude, *Turquoise,* Emerald, Light Lilac, Taupe Nubuk
> 
> Bottom Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Pink Doll, *Aqua, Apple Green*, Cream Shimmer Nubuk & Cream Nubuk


Thanks for posting the swatches, LoveHandbags!  That Turquoise looks more like a dark blue.


----------



## tenKrat

Nice sale going on.  Curious to see what some of you will order.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *MM's summer promo --  I think I really MUST have a full Selene in champagne with gold HW.  Champagne and gold...  What could be more luscious than that!
> 
> What about y'all?
> 
> Champagne and Gold* . . .



I like that combo, Moonfancy.


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG!  Did y'all see the deal MM is offering on Facebook???  Just when so many of us are trying to decide what to get, MM comes up with this!*
> 
> (Copied with permission.)
> 
> *SELENE WEEKEND PROMO  June 06 - 07
> Until Saturday night it is possible to buy any SELENE version you prefer between Selene, Selene Midi, Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi with  20% from their official price.
> Pebbled colors we can use for this quick promo are just 4: Champagne, Turquoise, Aqua and Apple green!
> Hw finishing: silver or light gold.
> Lining color: dark grey or silver.
> Promotion is valid only for orders sent by email to valentina@marcomassaccesi.it or to info@marcomassaccesi.it
> Enjoy this welcome summer gift from MM! x*



Uh oh! This is very tempting!


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am going to repost the swatches our lovely* odebdo* loaned to me because they have 3 of the 4 Sale Pebbleds on them!  Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> 
> Some of the SS15 leather swatches
> 
> Top Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Nude, *Turquoise,* Emerald, Light Lilac, Taupe Nubuk
> 
> Bottom Row, left to right:  Pebbleds Pink Doll, *Aqua, Apple Green*, Cream Shimmer Nubuk & Cream Nubuk



Thanks for posting! The turquoise almost looks navy-does it look like that in person?


----------



## tenKrat

Bonniekir---
All of your bags are pretty. I like your Divina Midi best. [emoji6]


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> Love the bags esp the mini divina did you the handles shortened ,I find it easier than the longer ones , and the green is amazing [emoji2]


 
Thank You, Juliemvis!! Def. a plus for me with the shortened handles, because I cant Wear a bag on my shoulders! The Green is even richer in reality! 






Julija said:


> yeah, I'm considering Africa Lead and I'm head over heels for yours (or do you have Bronze? Sorry, I forgot:shame. But I'm still leaning towards Nappa leather, smooth, silky and amazing. I want Flora in Africa Lead (or Bronze)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, your reveal is like Christmas! Everything, absolutely every bag is FABULOUS!
> Apple Green color is so vivid and fresh! And orange lining is a perfect summer combo. It's like holiday inside the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> And when I thought it can't get any better, it does! Love your Phoebes, what a wonderful idea to use croc on them. They look so beautiful and special. Your taste is amazing!




Thank you Julija! I too belive the Green is Summer in a bag!  And the Croc is truely a great leather!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Bonnie, how beautiful for you!  *


 


VanBod1525 said:


> Oh my soul! Just gorgeous bags. Love them all!!




Thanks Moonie and VanB!!!! I do think I have a good selection of midi bags by now!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Bonniekir---
> All of your bags are pretty. I like your Divina Midi best. [emoji6]




Thank you tenkrat! The Divina midi is just right in size as well!


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Thanks for posting! The turquoise almost looks navy-does it look like that in person?


 
No, definately not  The Turquoise is a true turq!
I have this colour and on my screen this pic , where you can see the turq, is very much like in reality. Wheras the Apple Green looks a bit subdued, but elsewhere another pic of the Apple shows a more true version..


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha, the question is will he go out with you and your green bag...
> 
> I hope I learn to appreciate texture very soon, although I do now like embossed skins if that counts.
> 
> That's very funny that your grandchild hoofed it with your mini bag, she must have known you wouldn't catch her :roflmao:


 


Hahaha :lolots:..True Words about my grandchild!!!Actually all the kids except one will find something they like and borrow it for a while..little miss Correct (5yrs) will always ask..I guess they have figured out, that I really don't mind.




TBH, it took me some time to like the pebbled too. I had 2 grainy Pandoras, and at first I thought it so ewwie to touch. Don't ask me why I bought them.. But soon, I liked the feeling of being 'in touch' with the bag! That the model was hopeless to use for me, is another matter Now, I really, really like the leather! Suits my lifestyle just fine  or as Moonie puts it..*You can run over them with a tar spreader, and the tar will peel off!*


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *MM's summer promo --  I think I really MUST have a full Selene in champagne with gold HW.  Champagne and gold...  What could be more luscious than that!*
> 
> *What about y'all?*
> 
> *Champagne and Gold* . . .




This could be a stunner!! Only thing for me is..it's a light colour..I normally don't do light colours  
 But if I get a nice tan, my sallow complexion will vanish, and it could suit me!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> No, definately not  The Turquoise is a true turq!
> I have this colour and on my screen this pic , where you can see the turq, is very much like in reality. Wheras the Apple Green looks a bit subdued, but elsewhere another pic of the Apple shows a more true version..



Hi
Those phoebes are gorgeous.  What hardware did you order? Specifically for turquoise and apple green?  Thanks.


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> *Now for my Two  'Special' orders!!*
> 
> *I simply love the little Phoebes!! I can have my phone, car keys, glasses and a small coin purse in the bag. *
> *Just enough for me, when I don't want to bring more with me than neccesary.*
> 
> *So, ever since I recieved a bunch of them (only one at home right now) I wanted to have one for for a special occasion or so I thought! But when I saw them, I realised , that I also could use them on a daily basis! Just a great leather!! *
> *I noticed this leather on the Stella, but my fingers won't do with this type of closure, so I asked Marco, if it was possible to have the croc used on another model..his response was wonderful: 'All the leathers can be used on any model !'*
> 
> *Here they are..Two Phoebes in the Red croc and in the Black croc with leather straps.*


Bonnie, love all your new bags!!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

BigCherry said:


> Julija said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I'm considering Africa Lead and I'm head over heels for yours (or do you have Bronze? Sorry, I forgot:shame. But I'm still leaning towards Nappa leather, smooth, silky and amazing. I want Flora in Africa Lead (or Bronze)
> 
> You're as bad as me when it comes to Nappa leather. Despite the gorgeous pebbled colours there is something so decadent about MM smooth leather [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join you in the MM nappa club!
Click to expand...


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> *Ha ha, the question is will he go out with you and your green bag...*
> 
> I hope I learn to appreciate texture very soon, although I do now like embossed skins if that counts.
> 
> That's very funny that your grandchild hoofed it with your mini bag, she must have known you wouldn't catch her :roflmao:


 
Oh, I did not repond this one coming from you!!! hahahahaha..Well, Good point! Since he did notice this Green, I guess, I must let him* carry* it for me!


----------



## anabg

I just sent Valentina my email.  I could not let this sale come and go.  I would like to try other styles, but honestly I cannot put down the Selene midi I got a week ago.  The colors are certainly out of my comfort zone. So nervous now.  I ordered:

- Selene zip midi in turquoise with silver hardware and silver lining

- Phoebe in apple green with silver hardware and silver lining.  I ordered both the chain strap that it comes with, and the leather strap. Hopefully, that is not a problem.

I am not much of a silver hardware person, but I figured these 2 colors called for it.  Hopefully, I am not wrong. 

Argh.  Now the wait...


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Hi
> Those phoebes are gorgeous.  What hardware did you order? Specifically for turquoise and apple green?  Thanks.




I'm a silver person, so both bags have silver HW. But only because my Phoebe in the Apple got silver, I had this hw  with the Apple Selene. I now think I could just as well have ordered it with the Light gold... but both hw will suit this leather.. Personally I think that the turq will suit better with the silver..especially with the grey lining. In any case I think you can go as you please..


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Bonnie, love all your new bags!!  They are gorgeous!




Thank you msd bags for your kind words!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> I'm a silver person, so both bags have silver HW. But only because my Phoebe in the Apple got silver, I had this hw  with the Apple Selene. I now think I could just as well have ordered it with the Light gold... but both hw will suit this leather.. Personally I think that the turq will suit better with the silver..especially with the grey lining. In any case I think you can go as you please..



Thanks for the reply.  I ended up ordering silver for both colors.  I have a lot of bags with gold hardware, anyway. A little change is always good.


----------



## anabg

We need some youtube reviews for this brand.  I search occasionally but still I find nothing.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Thanks for posting the swatches, LoveHandbags!  That Turquoise looks more like a dark blue.






thedseer said:


> Thanks for posting! The turquoise almost looks navy-does it look like that in person?


 


bonniekir said:


> No, definately not  The Turquoise is a true turq!
> I have this colour and on my screen this pic , where you can see the turq, is very much like in reality. Wheras the Apple Green looks a bit subdued, but elsewhere another pic of the Apple shows a more true version..


 
Hi ladies, bonniekir would definitely be the better judge of it, she has a bag and I only saw this swatch very quickly took pictures and mailed them back out.  Hides can vary slightly in color, my swatch may have been slightly different.  The one I saw was on the darker side, not light like the a typical 'jewel Turquoise' but deeper and beautiful and I think it would age very well.  I loved it a lot.


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> No, definately not  The Turquoise is a true turq!
> I have this colour and on my screen this pic , where you can see the turq, is very much like in reality. Wheras the Apple Green looks a bit subdued, but elsewhere another pic of the Apple shows a more true version..





LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi ladies, bonniekir would definitely be the better judge of it, she has a bag and I only saw this swatch very quickly took pictures and mailed them back out.  Hides can vary slightly in color, my swatch may have been slightly different.  The one I saw was on the darker side, not light like the a typical 'jewel Turquoise' but deeper and beautiful and I think it would age very well.  I loved it a lot.



Thank you, that's very helpful! I love the turquoise, but since I have a midi Selene in dark teal, I wonder if it's different enough or if I would be happier with something much different like aqua. Hmm...


----------



## thedseer

What do people think of the zip Selene cinched?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> Thank you, that's very helpful! I love the turquoise, but since I have a midi Selene in dark teal, I wonder if it's different enough or if I would be happier with something much different like aqua. Hmm...




I have the Dark Teal in a Selene  I think that the Dark Teal and Turquoise are different enough that you could justify owning both easily, but if you are wanting a more Spring Summery light color, I would go for the Aqua.


Decisions!  You can't go wrong with any of these choices though, they are all beautiful and different in their own way!


----------



## Moonstarr

So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.




So happy for you.


----------



## anabg

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.




I cannot wait to see it. I contemplated the same bag in apple green.  I ended up ordering a more subdued color, turquoise, and apple green in the phoebe.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.



Awwwwwwww, Moonstarry, I love everything about this post!!!! Your excitement is everything I feel when I order , wear, or dream about my Massaccesi bags and when you all do the same!  I am thrilled!  This saturated color is so you and the style is going to be fabulous on ya!  Happy dancing for you dear!


----------



## bensmom243

So excited!  I just received an email that my Midi Selene has been shipped!


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.


Hooray. You always take amazing photos of your bags, so looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## bonniekir

bensmom243 said:


> So excited!  I just received an email that my Midi Selene has been shipped!


 
Good news!! You do understand we need to see pics?!


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you, anabg.  If the promotion was for Soulmates, I'd be in trouble.



Tankgirl I am with you if the promo had been a Soulmate I would also be in trouble!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl I am with you if the promo had been a Soulmate I would also be in trouble!!!!




I think I'm already in trouble: I emailed Valentina today about the Soulmate ...


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I think I'm already in trouble: I emailed Valentina today about the Soulmate ...



OK you have to tell me are you getting a Soulmate? I really want a midi Soulmate in Cobalt nubuck.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> OK you have to tell me are you getting a Soulmate? I really want a midi Soulmate in Cobalt nubuck.




What I have my eyes riveted on is a regular-size Soulmate in Nabuk Ocher Yellow.  The first time I saw a picture of it, I knew that bag was for me.  The last thing I need, however, is another handbag.  But a beautifully, lovingly made Italian handbag is something I've always dreamt of owning.  Hours spent searching the net for such a bag -- and for a company with a time-honored sense of Italian craftsmanship -- came to naught until I happened upon this thread on PurseForum.  Thank God for everyone's willingness to share and to inform and to post pictures.  I am so grateful to you all.


----------



## djfmn

I think that is a great choice. I have looked at that Ocher yellow nubuck and the Cobalt. Leaning towards the cobalt but love the Ocher as well. 

His bags are beautifully made and the leather is amazing. I think the price of his bags are amazing for a handmade Italian leather bag. I do not think you can get better value for the money. I love his bags definitely a Massaccesi fan. I keep saying I have enough bags but then I buy one more. 

You will love the Soulmate it is such a great design and the nubuck leather is so soft. 

So pleased you found this forum/thread the ladies here are very helpful and also I find very welcoming.


----------



## HeidiV86

Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.

I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> What do people think of the zip Selene cinched?




It depends on the size. I kept the cinch clasp on the regular size, because this is really a large bag! Whereas on the midi I don't need clasp and such to distract my search for items in the bag..and also since the bag is not that big, I dont feel I need to cinch it at all..


----------



## bonniekir

Moonstarr said:


> So excited! I've been trying to stick to a budget and have been staying away (but I lurk!  ), but I saw the email about the Summer Promo on the Selene's AND WITH THE APPLE GREEN!!!  Sorry, I am so excited I shouted that last bit.  Anyway, I checked my budget and I had enough set aside that I felt this was a DEAL I COULDN'T PASS UP. OMG ... got excited there again.  I just placed my order for a Selene Zip Midi in Apple Green, Silver Hardware and the Dark Grey Lining. So happy! I can see myself shunning all the other bags and just wearing this one all summer. Apple Green is one of my happy colours .. it just makes me happy each time I see it. I'll be sure to post pics when it comes.


 
Moonstarr!! What a wonderful bag you will have! For sure this colour smells Summer!


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> I cannot wait to see it. I contemplated the same bag in apple green.  I ended up ordering a more subdued color, turquoise, and apple green in the phoebe.


 


The Turq will be amazing!! I so love the colour and wish I could wear it on a larger scale than the Phoebe..but it will look just wrong on me. The Phoebe on the other hand I feel regardless the colour, I can allways find some clothes to suit it, so here I can play a bit.I plan to use my Turq with jeans..well, as soon I can squezze myself into my old size.I did put on a 'few' pounds spending 22 mths as a couch-potato due to my injuries:giggles:!


----------



## bonniekir

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.




 Wow..This look absolutely so elegant!!! No wonder the atelier was excited!! certainly this will be a bag suiting all events. Congratulations with this beauty!!


----------



## Julija

BigCherry said:


> You're as bad as me when it comes to Nappa leather. Despite the gorgeous pebbled colours there is something so decadent about MM smooth leather [emoji12]



MM Nappa leather is amazing. I love how soft and pleasant to the touch it is and it's so hard wearing. Usually everyone here is saying how hard wearing the pebbled leather is but Nappa is in no way inferior. We're team Nappa!



msd_bags said:


> I'll join you in the MM nappa club!



Yay! More members! One day we'll need to start MM Nappa Fan Club!


----------



## Julija

anabg said:


> I just sent Valentina my email.  I could not let this sale come and go.  I would like to try other styles, but honestly I cannot put down the Selene midi I got a week ago.  The colors are certainly out of my comfort zone. So nervous now.  I ordered:
> 
> - Selene zip midi in turquoise with silver hardware and silver lining
> 
> - Phoebe in apple green with silver hardware and silver lining.  I ordered both the chain strap that it comes with, and the leather strap. Hopefully, that is not a problem.
> 
> I am not much of a silver hardware person, but I figured these 2 colors called for it.  Hopefully, I am not wrong.
> 
> Argh.  Now the wait...



Fabulous choice. I bet they'll look stunning!


----------



## Julija

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.



Wow, so elegant and beautiful. You can't go wrong with black. Such a timeless piece!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> tankgirl i am with you if the promo had been a soulmate i would also be in trouble!!!!


+1


----------



## msd_bags

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.


Your bag is so beautiful!!


----------



## anabg

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.



Very very nice!  Love the hardware! I did not know that was an option. Would you mind posting how you would fill her?


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> What do people think of the zip Selene cinched?



I don't cinch mine.  I actually use the strap with the clasp to hang my work keys.  It's nice to have the option, but I also have had a neverfull for 4 years and I have never cinched it.  

I like to really stuff my bags. Cinching eats up valuable space for me.


----------



## anabg

Quick question. Do they normally answer emails on Sunday?  I did not get to finalize the order with Valentina yesterday.  She still had to ask if I can receive both the chain and leather straps for the Phoebe.  Hopefully that is not an issue.  

She did confirm I will get free shipping. &#128512;


----------



## LoveHandbags!

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.


 

*I ADORE this!* Crazy adoration!  And I would love to have this one in my collection!  Wow, she's classic with a little bit of edge all at the same choice.  What a fabulous choice!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> It depends on the size. I kept the cinch clasp on the regular size, because this is really a large bag! Whereas on the midi I don't need clasp and such to distract my search for items in the bag..and also since the bag is not that big, I dont feel I need to cinch it at all..






anabg said:


> I don't cinch mine.  I actually use the strap with the clasp to hang my work keys.  It's nice to have the option, but I also have had a neverfull for 4 years and I have never cinched it.
> 
> I like to really stuff my bags. Cinching eats up valuable space for me.



Thank you! I have a midi Selene that I like to cinch, but thought the zip version might not look as nice cinched. I guess if I end up with two midi Selenes but one with zips that I don't wear cinched and one without that I wear cinched, it really would be like 2 different style bags.


----------



## thedseer

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.



I love this combo! Very sleek looking, and I love the smooth napa leather.


----------



## thedseer

For the free shipping, does anyone know if the Phoebes not count toward the two bags? Last time I ordered a midi Selene and a Phoebe and I was charged $25 euros for shipping (via USPS to the US).


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> For the free shipping, does anyone know if the Phoebes not count toward the two bags? Last time I ordered a midi Selene and a Phoebe and I was charged $25 euros for shipping (via USPS to the US).



Hmm. That's what I am ordering, a midi Selene and a Phoebe. She said yesterday I am getting free shipping.


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> I wish I could express my happiness and excitement over the two new additions to my Massaccesi family.  Wow, I am just floored.  Both of these leathers are so incredible, my heart instantly melted!
> 
> 
> Taupe Nubuk Soulmate Midi with light gold hardware and dark brown handles and Africa Bronze Zhoe with silver hardware.  I love love *love *the size of both these bags, they are just what I was needing.
> 
> 
> I will post some interior shots tomorrow.
> 
> 
> One other tidbit, my dear friend that lives several States away from me graciously shipped her Lead Phoebe to me for a visit so I could wear her to a special event with my DH *(I know, great friend, right?!?) *  I just took some pix with her too so you may see some size comparisons.  I have the nicest friend in the world.  How wonderful and kind that she flew her to me for a visit!
> 
> 
> The hue of the Africas is stunning!  Very deep and rich looking.  I am VERY picky about Metallics and these are perfect!!  The softness of the Nubuk is incredible.  And I think it will not be as delicate as one would think, I rubbed my finger nail on one interior spot and could not even see it.




Such lovely pictures.  Have you used your Soulmate yet?  Does it comfortably hold everything you need for everyday use?  I'm torn between the Soulmate and its Midi.


----------



## Tankgirl

I just looked at the pictures you took of the Midi Soulmate when full.  Very helpful.  Still unsure of which size to get.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Such lovely pictures.  Have you used your Soulmate yet?  Does it comfortably hold everything you need for everyday use?  I'm torn between the Soulmate and its Midi.


 

Hi Tankgirl  I own the Midi and am completely in love!  Since she arrived I have worn her and my Zhoe non-stop every day with the exception of just 1 day, LOL.   I love the style so much that I have now ordered 2 additional Soulmate Midis.  This size holds everything I need for day to day.  


The thing is with Massaccesi's bags is that they look great with very little in them or a lot.  The design of the styles really accommodate both.  How much do you carry?  Do you tend to gravitate to larger bags or smaller?  I love both and use both for different purposes, so I would ask yourself, what is the need that this Soulmate is filling for you?  How much will you be carrying in her? 


Speaking from my personal experience, this MM bag most likely be the first but not the last, lol, so what is your need right now in terms of capacity?  Everyone here will help you decide!  We love it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> For the free shipping, does anyone know if the Phoebes not count toward the two bags? Last time I ordered a midi Selene and a Phoebe and I was charged $25 euros for shipping (via USPS to the US).


 
hi thedseer, I would email Valentina


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Tankgirl  I own the Midi and am completely in love!  Since she arrived I have worn her and my Zhoe non-stop every day with the exception of just 1 day, LOL.   I love the style so much that I have now ordered 2 additional Soulmate Midis.  This size holds everything I need for day to day.
> 
> 
> The thing is with Massaccesi's bags is that they look great with very little in them or a lot.  The design of the styles really accommodate both.  How much do you carry?  Do you tend to gravitate to larger bags or smaller?  I love both and use both for different purposes, so I would ask yourself, what is the need that this Soulmate is filling for you?  How much will you be carrying in her?
> 
> 
> Speaking from my personal experience, this MM bag most likely be the first but not the last, lol, so what is your need right now in terms of capacity?  Everyone here will help you decide!  We love it!




Thank you so much for helping me think this.  I'm getting close to going for it.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> I just looked at the pictures you took of the Midi Soulmate when full.  Very helpful.  Still unsure of which size to get.




I read the reply from Lovie, and agree..what do you want to carry in your bag??   The reg size can almost carry twice as much, and the midi is more like what one would carry in a bag exactly like the post from Lovie shows...


I have both sizes, so the days, I want to have extras with me, well, I'll use the regular. I only just recently got the midi, and this size will be perfect for a book, phone, makeup bag, wallet, some snack, water bottle and my glasses!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> I read the reply from Lovie, and agree..what do you want to carry in your bag??   The reg size can almost carry twice as much, and the midi is more like what one would carry in a bag exactly like the post from Lovie shows...
> 
> 
> I have both sizes, so the days, I want to have extras with me, well, I'll use the regular. I only just recently got the midi, and this size will be perfect for a book, phone, makeup bag, wallet, some snack, water bottle and my glasses!




Thank you all once again.  I do carry a lot: large phone, extra battery, charging cords and earbuds, wallet, toiletries, sunglasses, hat, gloves, jewelry, purse hook ...  From the pictures on this forum, I know I also want a taupe Nabuk Soulmate.  The thing I can't stand is if a bag is too small for what I carry.  I've returned or donated many handbags because of that.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all once again.  I do carry a lot: large phone, extra battery, charging cords and earbuds, wallet, toiletries, sunglasses, hat, gloves, jewelry, purse hook ...  From the pictures on this forum, I know I also want a taupe Nabuk Soulmate.  The thing I can't stand is if a bag is too small for what I carry.  I've returned or donated many handbags because of that.




Ok, so one more question for you Tankgirl...... with all that you carry do you enjoy a little empty space in your bags?  For me, a bag that has a titch of empty space makes it easier to find things.


I also like the way a bag looks/feels on when it has a little empty space in it, it hangs differently and I love that!


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, so one more question for you Tankgirl...... with all that you carry do you enjoy a little empty space in your bags?  For me, a bag that has a titch of empty space makes it easier to find things.
> 
> 
> I also like the way a bag looks/feels on when it has a little empty space in it, it hangs differently and I love that!




What an important point to raise.  Yes, I do like a little empty space in a bag.  Now that I think of it, I don't like a tightly packed bag.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> For the free shipping, does anyone know if the Phoebes not count toward the two bags? Last time I ordered a midi Selene and a Phoebe and I was charged $25 euros for shipping (via USPS to the US).



Hi again. I wanted you to know that I finalized my transaction just now and I did pay shipping. Phoebes and Floras don't count because they are small.


----------



## Moonstarr

HeidiV86 said:


> Just got my latest Massaccesi bag! It's certainly not a colorful summer bag like you've all been posting but I love my taupe Zhoe so I had to get one in black for everyday use.
> 
> I went with black nappa with gunmetal hardware and dark gray lining; Valentina seemed pretty excited when I placed the order since it's apparently the first combination they've done this way on a Zhoe. Oh and I ordered the strap longer, since I had to request a replacement longer strap last time.



Congrats! This bag is gorgeous ... such a classic look.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> What an important point to raise.  Yes, I do like a little empty space in a bag.  Now that I think of it, I don't like a tightly packed bag.




Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.



Yay, congrats! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## tenKrat

I love the look of the Selene when she is cinched.  Just look at LoveHandbags!'s modeling pic with her Selene cinched---nice!


----------



## tenKrat

I totally agree with LoveHandbags!  Sometimes I carry a large handbag with not much in it.  It hangs differently.  I like the feeling of a handbag that still has *this* much space and I'm not using it all.  What a good feeling that is!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


Excellent choices, Tankgirl!  I would have chosen the full size Soulmate if I was getting a Soulmate.  Like I said, it's okay if you don't use all of its space.  Just more beauty to carry on your shoulder.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


 

 Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!   
I am so excited for you Tankgirl!!!  I think the full regular size Soulmate will be perfect for your needs!





tenKrat said:


> I love the look of the Selene when she is cinched.  Just look at LoveHandbags!'s model pic with her Selene cinched---nice!


  Thanks tenKrat, you are so sweet!


----------



## Tankgirl

Thanks again, everyone.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Excellent choices, Tankgirl!  I would have chosen the full size Soulmate if I was getting a Soulmate.  Like I said, it's okay if you don't use all of its space. * Just more beauty to carry on your shoulder*.


 
Exactly, LOL, well said tenKrat...... having all that Massaccesi leather surrounding me has not been an issue at all, lol.  The more the better, I just want to wrap myself up in it!!! 

tenKrat, what are you thinking on.....are you going to wait until some more Bronze is available or has another lovely tempted you?  




Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


 

p.s.  One other thing Tankgirl, I just cannot wait for you to receive your first box!  I ripped mine open in the car with my bare hands like some psycho (lol) and it has been *l-o-v-e* ever since!  I am truly thrilled for you!  And for you to be receiving two bags, this is exciting!  I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Exactly, LOL, well said tenKrat...... having all that Massaccesi leather surrounding me has not been an issue at all, lol.  The more the better, I just want to wrap myself up in it!!!
> 
> tenKrat, what are you thinking on.....are you going to wait until some more Bronze is available or has another lovely tempted you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  One other thing Tankgirl, I just cannot wait for you to receive your first box!  I ripped mine open in the car with my bare hands like some psycho (lol) and it has been *l-o-v-e* ever since!  I am truly thrilled for you!  And for you to be receiving two bags, this is exciting!  I can't wait!!!!!!




I am excited, too.  I've waited a long time for an Italian-made handbag in Nabuk.  I was originally going to get just one, but when I saw the taupe Soulmate a few pages back, I couldn't resist.  It just made sense to get them at the same time, especially since it saves on shipping.  Fortunately I've found two bags to donate/return to make room for the Massaaccesi Soulmates.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ha!  I was just fixin' to answer your size questions when this post of yours popped up.  I was going to tell you to go full-on for the BIG Soulmates!  I did a mental "movie" of the purse contents you described and knew you would be happier with the large Souls.  I have the large, and I ADORE her size!  Her name is Katia.  Yes, she's very big, but I love big bags.  Even if I don't fill them up, I still want them big.  Small bags make me feel naked.  You will LOVE your big Souls!  We'll be big Soul Twins!  Cheers!*




Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am SO happy to see you again, TenKrat.  I really missed you.*




tenKrat said:


> Excellent choices, Tankgirl!  I would have chosen the full size Soulmate if I was getting a Soulmate.  Like I said, it's okay if you don't use all of its space.  Just more beauty to carry on your shoulder.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Ha!  I was just fixin' to answer your size questions when this post of yours popped up.  I was going to tell you to go full-on for the BIG Soulmates!  I did a mental "movie" of the purse contents you described and knew you would be happier with the large Souls.  I have the large, and I ADORE her size!  Her name is Katia.  Yes, she's very big, but I love big bags.  Even if I don't fill them up, I still want them big.  Small bags make me feel naked.  You will LOVE your big Souls!  We'll be big Soul Twins!  Cheers!*




That's too funny.  Seriously, I appreciate you taking the time to think about which size would best fit what I carry.  When one is getting a handbag from Massaccesi, one does want to get the size right.  And I appreciate your recommendation.  I've always been a big bag girl, so it's likely I'd regret a smaller than full size Soulmate.  Thanks again.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Ha!  I was just fixin' to answer your size questions when this post of yours popped up.  I was going to tell you to go full-on for the BIG Soulmates!  I did a mental "movie" of the purse contents you described and knew you would be happier with the large Souls.  I have the large, and I ADORE her size!  Her name is Katia.  Yes, she's very big, but I love big bags.  Even if I don't fill them up, I still want them big.  Small bags make me feel naked.  You will LOVE your big Souls!  We'll be big Soul Twins!  Cheers!*




P.S. What color is your Soulmate?  Which type of leather did you get?


----------



## paintednightsky

I wonder if they'll ever carry sheen or matte type leathers like BE used to have?


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


You finally did it!! And 2 at that.   Lovely choices.  I was more or less bent on getting a midi Soulmate (not in the very near future) but then a photo of a lady with geranio full sized Soulmate was posted in MM's FB.  Looks really great!  So now I'm confused.


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> You finally did it!! And 2 at that.   Lovely choices.  I was more or less bent on getting a midi Soulmate (not in the very near future) but then a photo of a lady with geranio full sized Soulmate was posted in MM's FB.  Looks really great!  So now I'm confused.




Isn't that geranium Soulmate to die for?  I can't tell if it's Nabuk or pebble, but it was gorgeous.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Isn't that geranium Soulmate to die for?  I can't tell if it's Nabuk or pebble, but it was gorgeous.



It looks a little like djfmn's midi soulmate's color - she posted a picture of it being made a little while ago. If it's the same leather/color, it's nappa. Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## bonniekir

paintednightsky said:


> I wonder if they'll ever carry sheen or matte type leathers like BE used to have?


 
well, let's see what MM will add after summer!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco posted a VIDEO of himself and his workshop and workers!  It's fascinating!  The link is on his FB page.  It connects to YouTube.  Go see!  It's just wonderful to see him and how his bags are made!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco posted a VIDEO of himself and his workshop and workers!  It's fascinating!  The link is on his FB page.  It connects to YouTube.  Go see!  It's just wonderful to see him and how his bags are made!*



Saw it, loved it!!!!!!  Between the beautiful leather turning into our gorgeous bags and listening to the Italian being spoken I was completely hypnotized!!!!!!!  Swoooooooooon!!!   

Luckily I came to shortly afterward because I checked tracking....... Ladies my Massaccesi box reached Jamaica, New York last night!  They will be here soon!


----------



## Moonfancy

*If it's the same swatch of Geranio I have, it's pebbled.  And djfms's peachy-pink definitely has more pink in it and is very smooth Nappa.  The pebbled Geranio is way more orange with only the barest hint of peach/pink.  Like just enough hardly-there pink to keep it from being a true orange.  It's very, very pretty.*





thedseer said:


> It looks a little like djfmn's midi soulmate's color - she posted a picture of it being made a little while ago. If it's the same leather/color, it's nappa. Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHA!  I read your post too fast and wondered why the heck your bags were in JAMAICA!  And why you were so happy that they were on a Caribbean island!  I thought,  "Oh, poor Lovie.  The handbag sickness has finally made her lose her mind."*
:lolots:




LoveHandbags! said:


> Saw it, loved it!!!!!!  Between the beautiful leather turning into our gorgeous bags and listening to the Italian being spoken I was completely hypnotized!!!!!!!  Swoooooooooon!!!
> 
> Luckily I came to shortly afterward because I checked tracking....... Ladies my Massaccesi box reached Jamaica, New York last night!  They will be here soon!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe we could write to Valentina about what kinds of leathers would make us nearly die of pleasure.  I'm pretty sure MM has already chosen many of his Autumn/Winter leathers, but it never hurts to chime in!  He did get us the Apple Green we asked for, and he found dj's peachy-pink!*






bonniekir said:


> well, let's see what MM will add after summer!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I remember when you did this, Lovie!  You were like a rabid animal with claws and white foam on your lips.  That poor box didn't stand a chance!*




LoveHandbags! said:


> Exactly, LOL, well said tenKrat...... having all that Massaccesi leather surrounding me has not been an issue at all, lol.  The more the better, I just want to wrap myself up in it!!!
> 
> tenKrat, what are you thinking on.....are you going to wait until some more Bronze is available or has another lovely tempted you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.  One other thing Tankgirl, I just cannot wait for you to receive your first box!  I ripped mine open in the car with my bare hands like some psycho (lol) and it has been *l-o-v-e* ever since!  I am truly thrilled for you!  And for you to be receiving two bags, this is exciting!  I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Saw it, loved it!!!!!!  Between the beautiful leather turning into our gorgeous bags and listening to the Italian being spoken I was completely hypnotized!!!!!!!  Swoooooooooon!!!
> 
> Luckily I came to shortly afterward because I checked tracking....... Ladies my Massaccesi box reached Jamaica, New York last night!  They will be here soon!



Woohoo! Photos soon. Yippee.


----------



## paintednightsky

bonniekir said:


> well, let's see what MM will add after summer!



 I really hope so!  Those leathers were my favorite especially the sheen worn in kind of reminds me of b leather.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *HAHAHA!  I read your post too fast and wondered why the heck your bags were in JAMAICA!  And why you were so happy that they were on a Caribbean island!  I thought,  "Oh, poor Lovie.  The handbag sickness has finally made her lose her mind."*
> :lolots:


 

LOLOL.......well these days my beauty I am not too far off from that thought........but when I do sink into full handbag madness and the mind is completely gone, I take comfort now that you will be tenderly thinking "Oh poor Lovie" thoughts, lol.  I have safe harbor here.




Moonfancy said:


> *I remember when you did this, Lovie!  You were like a rabid animal with claws and white foam on your lips.  That poor box didn't stand a chance!*


 

LOL, Moonbeam, of course you would remember, you share that* pocketbook passion *that lives and breathes in all of us for always!  You are a love!  Look at these pictures, no scissor, keys in the ignition so I couldn't use those (though the thought did occur to me).........just me at a stoplight and my first Massaccesi in this box........nothing was going to stop me!  Who could blame me?  It will be a year this September, I must celebrate!  Talk about an Anniversary!   

















VanBod1525 said:


> Woohoo! Photos soon. Yippee.


lol, you are so cute VannieVanbeautifulness! Thank you for sharing in my excitement my friend.




paintednightsky said:


> I really hope so!  Those leathers were my favorite especially the sheen worn in kind of reminds me of b leather.


hi paintednightsky, nice to see you!  You never know!  Marco is full of Italian leather magic and takes such pleasure in making all our handbag dreams come true, so have hope!


----------



## paintednightsky

I did let Valentina know and she said she'd let Marco know so I hope so   I will try to wait out for fall, but even if they don't have those types of leather, I know I'll have to order since the bags look amazing.  It is just the weight of the bag I am concerned about because these look like much larger bags.  I usually ordered midi size for BE bags.  I think the sheen leathers are amazing in slouchy type bags and light weight so holding out hope.  I really do love my BE bags so I know his bags will be just as amazing.


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco posted a VIDEO of himself and his workshop and workers!  It's fascinating!  The link is on his FB page.  It connects to YouTube.  Go see!  It's just wonderful to see him and how his bags are made!*




I'm so impressed to actually watch how much effort and work goes into each bag! It makes me a bit rethink how I use my bags. Not that I dump them here and there..I stuff and fill and hands (and paws) go in and out the bag..and all this the bag must tolerate..Some brands will simply give up after a year or so, even with little use..
Not these bags from MM, they seem to beg for more..somehow it is as if they say, is this the best you can do?


----------



## bonniekir

paintednightsky said:


> I really hope so!  Those leathers were my favorite especially the sheen worn in kind of reminds me of b leather.




For sure! And I think also the bags look even better with use and care. On the other hand I enjoy the pebbled leathers a lot, since I don't need to think of rain, snow etc. Also when the leather relaxes, it becomes nice and soft!


----------



## Moonfancy

*So true, Bonniekins!  I have TRIED to go easy on my bags, but I forget.  I just plain forget.  My purses must be strong and ready to take whatever comes at them.  So far, my MM bags still look new!*






bonniekir said:


> I'm so impressed to actually watch how much effort and work goes into each bag! It makes me a bit rethink how I use my bags. Not that I dump them here and there..I stuff and fill and hands (and paws) go in and out the bag..and all this the bag must tolerate..Some brands will simply give up after a year or so, even with little use..
> Not these bags from MM, they seem to beg for more..somehow it is as if they say, is this the best you can do?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Did you write to V?  I did!*




paintednightsky said:


> I really hope so!  Those leathers were my favorite especially the sheen worn in kind of reminds me of b leather.


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *Did you write to V?  I did!*



Yes I did!    I am really hoping they get those leathers in the future.  They smell amazing and wear beautifully.  The pebbled looks very nice too, but something about matte/sheen I love.  I don't know any other bag maker that makes bags using similar leather of the matte and sheen which if you couldn't tell I love  , although the sheen reminds me of some of the balenciaga leather which costs so much more.


----------



## anabg

Has anyone tried the Angel yet? The website doesn't show pictures of the inside...


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Has anyone tried the Angel yet? The website doesn't show pictures of the inside...




I have the one in Taupe nubuck..It closes with a zipper, and is basicly just a big space to put stuff in  Inside zippocket on one side, and two open pockets the other side...and a key clip!


----------



## the_baglover

I'm hoping I can order a Minerva in smoke grey next month. Need to break out of the habit of buying only black bags. Grey should be an acceptable neutral.

Thank you for mentioning that vid. It was really interesting to see the process of creating bags. Wish the interview had English subs though.


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> I have the one in Taupe nubuck..It closes with a zipper, and is basicly just a big space to put stuff in  Inside zippocket on one side, and two open pockets the other side...and a key clip!



Thank you. I was wondering if it would look like the soulmate inside...


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> I'm hoping I can order a Minerva in smoke grey next month. Need to break out of the habit of buying only black bags. Grey should be an acceptable neutral.
> 
> Thank you for mentioning that vid. It was really interesting to see the process of creating bags. Wish the interview had English subs though.


I think smoke grey is a wonderful neutral color!  I decided between a dark grey or a light grey for my midi Minerva before, but since I have another dark grey (Anthracite) bag which I wear over my shoulders, I decided on the light grey.

Come to think of it, I think I have fewer black bags now than before I joined tpf.  I've learned to wear colored bags.


----------



## lenie

Just received my Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles and light gold hardware. I love the Taupe color-it goes with everything and pebbled leather will wear well. I like the nubuck leather, but wasn't sure how well it would last. I've had nubuck bags in the past and they did not look as good several years later. I'll post pictures later. 
I am thinking of a bespoke Soulmate in Burgundy pebbled leather, but not sure if I should wait to see what is coming in the Fall.


----------



## the_baglover

lenie said:


> I am thinking of a bespoke Soulmate in Burgundy pebbled leather, but not sure if I should wait to see what is coming in the Fall.



Most bag companies reveal the autumn/winter collection in July. Maybe Massaccesi will do the same.


----------



## ajamy

does anyone know how long the "standard" chain is on the Phoebe?  thinking of ordering one soon but not sure if I will need to request a specific length as the chain is clearly not adjustable.  (I'm 5'2" and don't like bags that hang out of reach of my hands!)


----------



## BlueCherry

Ajamy, my mum is 5'3 and her standard strap is suitable for shoulder carry but too short for cross body.


----------



## sandysandiego

I pulled the trigger an ordered a Midi in Cobalt Nubuck




djfmn said:


> OK you have to tell me are you getting a Soulmate? I really want a midi Soulmate in Cobalt nubuck.


----------



## BlueCherry

sandysandiego said:


> I pulled the trigger an ordered a Midi in Cobalt Nubuck




Looking forward to seeing this. It's a beautiful colour and I have hopes for a midi version soon.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

the_baglover said:


> I'm hoping I can order a Minerva in smoke grey next month. Need to break out of the habit of buying only black bags. Grey should be an acceptable neutral.
> Thank you for mentioning that vid. It was really interesting to see the process of creating bags. Wish the interview had English subs though.




Ooooooh heavens, I have been coveting that Smoke Grey since I first laid eyes on it!  Yum!  And yes, Grey is a fabulous neutral and great alternative to Black.




lenie said:


> Just received my Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles and light gold hardware. I love the Taupe color-it goes with everything and pebbled leather will wear well. I like the nubuck leather, but wasn't sure how well it would last. I've had nubuck bags in the past and they did not look as good several years later. I'll post pictures later.
> I am thinking of a bespoke Soulmate in Burgundy pebbled leather, but not sure if I should wait to see what is coming in the Fall.




Pictures lenielens! We need pictures!!!!   




ajamy said:


> does anyone know how long the "standard" chain is on the Phoebe?  thinking of ordering one soon but not sure if I will need to request a specific length as the chain is clearly not adjustable.  (I'm 5'2" and don't like bags that hang out of reach of my hands!)


hi ajamy, the drop is 24 inches.....so the strap is approx. 48 inches.  I am 5'5 and it is the perfect drop on me.  There is a mod shot in this thread. I would just measure the strap of a crossbody you have and let Valentina know you would like your strap that length.  Nice to see you!  Keep us posted!




sandysandiego said:


> I pulled the trigger an ordered a Midi in Cobalt Nubuck


  Oh my heart!!!!!  I want this one!!!!!  What style sands?  Good grief, I know I need this leather!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Hi dear ones  my Soulmate Midis have arrived safely in my arms!!!!  


I will take pictures this weekend!  I love them so much I could  faint!


----------



## anabg

The average is 2 weeks to receive a bag, correct?  I thought that's what I read a few pages back..   My mom keeps asking me for the status of her bag, but because I emailed Valentina. the order doesn't appear in my massaccesi account.  Also, no one provided me with the tracking number or informed me whether it had shipped or not.  I paid for it on May 27th.  It's been roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> The average is 2 weeks to receive a bag, correct?  I thought that's what I read a few pages back..   My mom keeps asking me for the status of her bag, but because I emailed Valentina. the order doesn't appear in my massaccesi account.  Also, no one provided me with the tracking number or informed me whether it had shipped or not.  I paid for it on May 27th.  It's been roughly 2 weeks.


 
If you emailed Valentina to order, I would email Valentina to check status, she is always so happy to help!  Tell your Momma it will be worth the wait!  For me it always has been!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> If you emailed Valentina to order, I would email Valentina to check status, she is always so happy to help!  Tell your Momma it will be worth the wait!  For me it always has been!



Ok, I will do so.  I hate to keep bothering her, but I will have to.  I go on another vacation soon and it would be great if the bag arrives before that.  I don't think I will be so lucky with the bag I ordered during the weekend sale.  Hopefully my neighbors look out for me.


----------



## paintednightsky

Does the nubuck leather feel kind of like ugg boots?  That suede type of feeling?  I am curious how it would wear with age.


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> I pulled the trigger an ordered a Midi in Cobalt Nubuck



sandysandiego I am super excited for you. I know this is going to be one gorgeous bag. I love the midi Soulmate and I think that Cobalt nubuck is amazing. I am getting close to ordering one myself. I am waiting for some more of the Africa bronze. I think I am going to get either another midi Soulmate in the Africa bronze or a Zhoe in the Africa bronze. I just cannot make up my mind. I am hoping to see both of those options so that I can make a final decision. Lovie has a Zhoe in Africa bronze and I believe she is getting the midi Soulmate in Africa bronze. Once she has her bags I will take a look and see which one to get.

I cannot wait to see photos of your midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck it will be one amazing bag!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear ones  my Soulmate Midis have arrived safely in my arms!!!!
> 
> 
> I will take pictures this weekend!  I love them so much I could  faint!



Lovie this is your neighbor we will have to get together for tea this weekend so I can take a peek at these lovely midi Soulmates. I have to decide on what Africa bronze bag to get between the Zhoe and midi Soulmate. I am leaning midi Soulmate but of course I could decide the other way and go with a Zhoe in Africa bronze. 

All these bag choices I will soon be completely broke on Massaccesi bags!!!!!

I cannot wait to see you photos - you take the most amazing modshots


----------



## ajamy

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooh heavens, I have been coveting that Smoke Grey since I first laid eyes on it!  Yum!  And yes, Grey is a fabulous neutral and great alternative to Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures lenielens! We need pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi ajamy, the drop is 24 inches.....so the strap is approx. 48 inches.  I am 5'5 and it is the perfect drop on me.  There is a mod shot in this thread. I would just measure the strap of a crossbody you have and let Valentina know you would like your strap that length.  Nice to see you!  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Oh my heart!!!!!  I want this one!!!!!  What style sands?  Good grief, I know I need this leather!


Thanks LoveHandbags, I love it how people on this forum are so helpful
.


----------



## anabg

I would like a Zhoe and an Angel, but I think I am going to hold off until new colors come out.  It will give me a chance to build up some funds. 

He had a sale in Feb. When do you guys think the next sale will be?  Do you think he will have 2 sales per year?  Just wondering, though.  His prices are great.  But maybe with a sale, I can order more than 2.  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sandysandiego

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ooooooh heavens, I have been coveting that Smoke Grey since I first laid eyes on it!  Yum!  And yes, Grey is a fabulous neutral and great alternative to Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures lenielens! We need pictures!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hi ajamy, the drop is 24 inches.....so the strap is approx. 48 inches.  I am 5'5 and it is the perfect drop on me.  There is a mod shot in this thread. I would just measure the strap of a crossbody you have and let Valentina know you would like your strap that length.  Nice to see you!  Keep us posted!
> 
> 
> Oh my heart!!!!!  I want this one!!!!!  What style sands?  Good grief, I know I need this leather!


I ordered the Midi Soulmate in Cobalt Nubuck!  
And 2 others that match your Soulmates


----------



## sandysandiego

djfmn said:


> sandysandiego I am super excited for you. I know this is going to be one gorgeous bag. I love the midi Soulmate and I think that Cobalt nubuck is amazing. I am getting close to ordering one myself. I am waiting for some more of the Africa bronze. I think I am going to get either another midi Soulmate in the Africa bronze or a Zhoe in the Africa bronze. I just cannot make up my mind. I am hoping to see both of those options so that I can make a final decision. Lovie has a Zhoe in Africa bronze and I believe she is getting the midi Soulmate in Africa bronze. Once she has her bags I will take a look and see which one to get.
> 
> I cannot wait to see photos of your midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck it will be one amazing bag!!!!!


You are going to love the African Bronze!  I copied Lovie's idea of the Bronze Midi Soulmate!  The combination of the African Bronze and the dark chocolate straps is perfection!


----------



## sandysandiego

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear ones  my Soulmate Midis have arrived safely in my arms!!!!
> 
> 
> I will take pictures this weekend!  I love them so much I could  faint!


I am soooo excited for you  Dying to see your pics!


----------



## bensmom243

anabg said:


> The average is 2 weeks to receive a bag, correct?  I thought that's what I read a few pages back..   My mom keeps asking me for the status of her bag, but because I emailed Valentina. the order doesn't appear in my massaccesi account.  Also, no one provided me with the tracking number or informed me whether it had shipped or not.  I paid for it on May 27th.  It's been roughly 2 weeks.



I ordered my bag on May 26th and it was shipped out on June 6.  I have not received it yet, but it is on its way.  Valentina emailed me the tracking info.  

 I have to say I am so impressed with their service.  I emailed again yesterday because the package seems to be stuck somewhere, like staying in the same place for a couple of days.  Today, Marco himself emailed me back saying that this can be normal and just might mean a delay of a day or two.  Amazing to hear back from anyone so quickly!


----------



## anabg

bensmom243 said:


> I ordered my bag on May 26th and it was shipped out on June 6.  I have not received it yet, but it is on its way.  Valentina emailed me the tracking info.
> 
> I have to say I am so impressed with their service.  I emailed again yesterday because the package seems to be stuck somewhere, like staying in the same place for a couple of days.  Today, Marco himself emailed me back saying that this can be normal and just might mean a delay of a day or two.  Amazing to hear back from anyone so quickly!



I emailed Valentina but it was Marco the one to reply.  My bag shipped today. I just hope it gets here by 6/20.  I leave for vacation on 6/21.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !


What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!


Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable! 


Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread




You said it well.  Thank you to everyone for their willingness to share pictures, feedback, ideas -- all of which were invaluable as I dreamt about, considered, crystallized my ideas on what size to get, and then finally bought my Soulmates.  They're not here yet, but I'm enjoying the wait.  P.S. Would someone please post the URL to the pictures-only thread?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> I ordered the Midi Soulmate in Cobalt Nubuck!
> And 2 others that match your Soulmates


I am soooooooooo excited for you sandysandiego!  I could not be more IN LOVE with mine and am thrilled for you!  Thank you again for everything!




Tankgirl said:


> You said it well.  Thank you to everyone for their willingness to share pictures, feedback, ideas -- all of which were invaluable as I dreamt about, considered, crystallized my ideas on what size to get, and then finally bought my Soulmates.  They're not here yet, but I'm enjoying the wait.  P.S. Would someone please post the URL to the pictures-only thread?


Of course dear Tankgirl!  Here you are:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> I am soooooooooo excited for you sandysandiego!  I could not be more IN LOVE with mine and am thrilled for you!  Thank you again for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Of course dear Tankgirl!  Here you are:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html




Thank you!  I will enjoy perusing the pictures.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> All these bag choices I will soon be completely broke on Massaccesi bags


I can totally relate djfmn!!!!!  I am rebuilding funds too sweetie!!!! Lol


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> I can totally relate djfmn!!!!!  I am rebuilding funds too sweetie!!!! Lol




Love your new Soulmate midis!! That nabuk brown looks so yummy!

Speaking of funds, yes, I have to space my purchases too. I have other expense items too, not just bags. Lol!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread




Swoon!!!

Those bags are just glorious! What a pile of yummy Italian leather!  You have such gorgeous bags, it has to be hard deciding which one comes out to play!

Great choices Lovie...they turned out more stunning than I could have imagined!

You make me anxious for my cobalt nubuck soulmate midi to get here!!


----------



## sandysandiego

They are all gorgeous!  Do you have a favorite?????
I have 4 bags in production and now you have me dreaming of the chocolate nubuck!



LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> SS15 Africa Bronze and Brown Nabuk Soulmate Midi - customized with no interior magnetic poppers - light gold hardware - dark brown Nappa handle straps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handheld:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below left to right: Brown Nabuk - Africa Bronze - Taupe Nabuk Soulmate Midis




Wow!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread



Lovie, gorgeous new additions. I'm in love with brown Nubuck, it looks stunning witj dark brown handles. As always your mod shots are fab and very helpful. Midi soulmate looks so comfy.
I' m dying to see your MM group shot


----------



## bonniekir

Congratulations with your beautiful new midis!!! They are great!! Your mod shots are fabulous as always  




LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Love your new Soulmate midis!! That nabuk brown looks so yummy!
> 
> Speaking of funds, yes, I have to space my purchases too. I have other expense items too, not just bags. Lol!


 

Hello there msd_bags dear!  Thanks so much!  Well, momasaurus said she was going to water her money tree, so perhaps when she is out there, she will water ours too, LOL!  She is nice, I think she would for us!   




Odebdo said:


> Swoon!!!
> 
> Those bags are just glorious! What a pile of yummy Italian leather!  You have such gorgeous bags, it has to be hard deciding which one comes out to play!
> 
> Great choices Lovie...they turned out more stunning than I could have imagined!
> 
> You make me anxious for my cobalt nubuck soulmate midi to get here!!


 

hi dearest odebdo! It is so good to see you!!!!!  Thank you for your kindness.  I cannot wait for you to receive your Cobalt!  It is going to be stunning and to hold this leather is divine!   I am happy dancing for ya girl!  Plan to be in love!!!!  LOL




sandysandiego said:


> They are all gorgeous!  Do you have a favorite?????
> I have 4 bags in production and now you have me dreaming of the chocolate nubuck!


Impossible!!!  It is just impossible to choose a favorite, LOL.  You have 4 in production?!?  That is fabulous!!!  We may soon be Quadruple bags twins, ha ha, I am deciding on whether to pull the trigger on Cobalt Nabuk, lol.  I can't wait for you to have your bags, it is the easiest style to carry and feels so lovely!  Excited for you!!!!   Thank you again for your swatch picture and advice on Bronze dear!




Tankgirl said:


> Wow!




Thanks Tankgirl!!!!   



Julija said:


> Lovie, gorgeous new additions. I'm in love with brown Nubuck, it looks stunning witj dark brown handles. As always your mod shots are fab and very helpful. Midi soulmate looks so comfy.
> I' m dying to see your MM group shot


hi sweets!  I would love for you to have this Brown Nabuk, it is just delicious!  You have such style and I am know it would look fabulous on you!  Thanks for your always kind words my friend!




bonniekir said:


> Congratulations with your beautiful new midis!!! They are great!! Your mod shots are fabulous as always


Thank you bonbons, I am so very happy with this style as I know you are and thank you again for your advice.  Marco did a fabulous job designing the Soulmate and pairing it with the soft yummy Nabuk.  The two are magical and I can't imagine any woman not loving this one!


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have the Soulmate (Regular or Midi) in Cobalt Blue yet?


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags, your African Bronze Soulmate Midi is so amazing!!! I want to say "beautiful" or "gorgeous" because it's both of those. But, it is more accurately "amazing" because I am truly amazed by it. She is definitely a looker. *MY* head is spinning...!!


----------



## tenKrat

In response to an earlier question---yes, I am waiting for more African Bronze...


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have the Soulmate (Regular or Midi) in Cobalt Blue yet?


 
Hi Tankgirl, I  *think* some have recently ordered.....I hope someone surprises us and posts they have received their Cobalt!!!!  




tenKrat said:


> LoveHandbags, your African Bronze Soulmate Midi is so amazing!!! I want to say "beautiful" or "gorgeous" because it's both of those. But, it is more accurately "amazing" because I am truly amazed by it. She is definitely a looker. *MY* head is spinning...!!





tenKrat said:


> In response to an earlier question---yes, I am waiting for more African Bronze...


 
tenKrat, beautiful one, your enthusiasm has me smiling from ear to handbag ear.  What a treasure you are, we have missed ya something awful!  Thank you for your sweetness and always joyful posts.  I cannot wait until you have your Africa Bronzey Bronze... I will rejoice... and dance a little jig!


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hello there msd_bags dear!  Thanks so much!  Well, momasaurus said she was going to water her money tree, so perhaps when she is out there, she will water ours too, LOL!  She is nice, I think she would for us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi dearest odebdo! It is so good to see you!!!!!  Thank you for your kindness.  I cannot wait for you to receive your Cobalt!  It is going to be stunning and to hold this leather is divine!   I am happy dancing for ya girl!  Plan to be in love!!!!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible!!!  It is just impossible to choose a favorite, LOL.  You have 4 in production?!?  That is fabulous!!!  We may soon be Quadruple bags twins, ha ha, I am deciding on whether to pull the trigger on Cobalt Nabuk, lol.  I can't wait for you to have your bags, it is the easiest style to carry and feels so lovely!  Excited for you!!!!   Thank you again for your swatch picture and advice on Bronze dear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tankgirl!!!!
> 
> 
> hi sweets!  I would love for you to have this Brown Nabuk, it is just delicious!  You have such style and I am know it would look fabulous on you!  Thanks for your always kind words my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you bonbons, I am so very happy with this style as I know you are and thank you again for your advice.  Marco did a fabulous job designing the Soulmate and pairing it with the soft yummy Nabuk.  The two are magical and I can't imagine any woman not loving this one!


Hey, it's raining heavily today where I live, but even if it were hot and sunny I would sprinkle all your money trees! Everyone needs more bags!! 

LOVE LOVE LOVE your modeling shots, by the way.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Hey, it's raining heavily today where I live, but even if it were hot and sunny I would sprinkle all your money trees! Everyone needs more bags!!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your modeling shots, by the way.




I hope the water reaches my money tree!! [emoji6]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

momasaurus said:


> Hey, it's raining heavily today where I live, but even if it were hot and sunny I would sprinkle all your money trees! Everyone needs more bags!!
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE your modeling shots, by the way.


 

Bring it momasaurus, we are ready!  :rain:  :rain:
Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread



Oh, this nabuk chocolate brown looks so nice. I wish I could have one for myself. Unfortunately I'm from the clumsy side of town and would destroy it within a second. Does the nabuk hold up well?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, this nabuk chocolate brown looks so nice. I wish I could have one for myself. Unfortunately I'm from the clumsy side of town and would destroy it within a second. Does the nabuk hold up well?


 

Hi Ludmilla, I bought the Taupe Nabuk first, she is about 1 month and 1 second old.   I have worn her every other day, man I love her.  I told myself I wasn't going to look for wear, I was just going to enjoy her gorgeousness, but of course, what did I do? I looked a couple days ago.  And guess what?!?  No wear or marks yet.  The Brown I am even less worried about she is darker and I think she will be even more beautiful when she gets a mark, it will enhance her Boho character!


----------



## Ludmilla

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Ludmilla, I bought the Taupe Nabuk first, she is about 1 month and 1 second old.   I have worn her every other day, man I love her.  I told myself I wasn't going to look for wear, I was just going to enjoy her gorgeousness, but of course, what did I do? I looked a couple days ago.  And guess what?!?  No wear or marks yet.  The Brown I am even less worried about she is darker and I think she will be even more beautiful when she gets a mark, it will enhance her Boho character!




Thank you! [emoji4] I agree that nabuk leather just needs some patina - I wonder if this leather might work in another style, too. Hmm... guess I should water the money tree. [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] I agree that nabuk leather just needs some patina - I wonder if this leather might work in another style, too. Hmm... guess I should water the money tree. [emoji4]


 
I have the nabuk in both the Angel as well as in the Soulmate. Works well in either style! So I can't imagine this leather not working with whatever model you wish 
..and the leather holds very well indeed..coming from me in a household with four large dogs and several visiting  grandchildren!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> I have the nabuk in both the Angel as well as in the Soulmate. Works well in either style! So I can't imagine this leather not working with whatever model you wish
> ..and the leather holds very well indeed..coming from me in a household with four large dogs and several visiting  grandchildren!




Quick question for anyone on this thread: Have any of your Massaccesi Nabuk bags bled onto your clothes?  While waiting for my two Nabuk Soulmates, I am carrying a lovely Dooney Catarina in Denim Suede.  It's part of one of Dooney's DB Italia lines.  Now that summer is here and I am wearing lighter clothes, I have found that the color of the bag has bled onto my slacks.  It's happened twice now.  Fortunately, the color comes out when the slacks are laundered.  Has anyone encountered this issue with Massaccesi bags?


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *I am SO happy to see you again, TenKrat.  I really missed you.*


It's good to see you again in cyberspace, too, Moonfancy!


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> I have the nabuk in both the Angel as well as in the Soulmate. Works well in either style! So I can't imagine this leather not working with whatever model you wish
> ..and the leather holds very well indeed..coming from me in a household with four large dogs and several visiting  grandchildren!



Oh, thank you very much! I'm wondering about a Midi Zip Selene in nabuk as I'm very comfortable with this bag. Having the nabuk in the Angel is interesting, because I'm concerned how this leather type works in the straps. They get a lot of wear and tear and should be durable. Are they holding up well in your Angel?

Hmmm... I really shouldn't think about another bag.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Quick question for anyone on this thread: Have any of your Massaccesi Nabuk bags bled onto your clothes?  While waiting for my two Nabuk Soulmates, I am carrying a lovely Dooney Catarina in Denim Suede.  It's part of one of Dooney's DB Italia lines.  Now that summer is here and I am wearing lighter clothes, I have found that the color of the bag has bled onto my slacks.  It's happened twice now.  Fortunately, the color comes out when the slacks are laundered.  Has anyone encountered this issue with Massaccesi bags?



Nope, never! Whereas I have encountered the vice versa..denim ruining some light coloured Bal bags..uff..



Ludmilla said:


> Oh, thank you very much! I'm wondering about a Midi Zip Selene in nabuk as I'm very comfortable with this bag. Having the nabuk in the Angel is interesting, because I'm concerned how this leather type works in the straps. They get a lot of wear and tear and should be durable. Are they holding up well in your Angel?
> 
> Hmmm... I really shouldn't think about another bag.




Nabuk is IMO a really wonderful leather! But re handles I can't say yet, because it has only been a short while I've had this bag, and nothing to report. Perhaps if we here in Denmark will get some summer weather and I get more sweaty hands  the straps may become more or less oily..then I at least know, there are remedies to get this oil out of the straps..


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Nope, never! Whereas I have encountered the vice versa..denim ruining some light coloured Bal bags..uff..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nabuk is IMO a really wonderful leather! But re handles I can't say yet, because it has only been a short while I've had this bag, and nothing to report. Perhaps if we here in Denmark will get some summer weather and I get more sweaty hands  the straps may become more or less oily..then I at least know, there are remedies to get this oil out of the straps..




Thank you for that information.  It's hard to trust a bag that sometimes 'bleeding' onto my clothes.  Looking forward to my Massaccesi bags.  Perhaps they'll ship today.


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> To sleep, perchance to dream  of Massaccesi !
> 
> 
> What once was an idea...  soon become a beloved Soulmate Midi... and then another!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much to sandysandiego, Moonfancy, thedseer, and bonniekir for providing feedback while I was dreaming/planning and posting swatch pictures.  Your opinions are invaluable!
> 
> 
> Pictures about to be posted on the 'no chat' thread



Your new bags are so beautiful! Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that information.  It's hard to trust a bag that sometimes 'bleeding' onto my clothes.  Looking forward to my Massaccesi bags.  Perhaps they'll ship today.




I'm sorry, I forgot in which leathers you ordered??


----------



## bonniekir

sandysandiego said:


> This leather is amazing to look at!  I am sure it is equally nice to the touch.
> My midi Minerva in Cream Nubuck is on its way
> 
> Thank you for the pics Bonbon!
> 
> I also like the comparison shot of the Selene & midi Selene!  I thought the regular size would be too large but now I think not!



I am so wanting a Minerva in the Nubuck, and have been searching for pics..I don't seem to find any. Did you put pics up on this one? If not, can you pls take one , when you find time?


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I just did it!  Thank you for all of your help.  I couldn't have thought it through as well without you all.  I ordered two full Soulmates, one yellow ocher Nabuk and the other taupe Nabuk.  The only thing I customized was the messenger strap: 9.5 inches.


 
Found a post of yours  If these are the leathers you ordered, I have them as well, and I have had no problems with bleeding or so. I have not been out in pouring rain though, so I will spray them eventually..just like I do with most of my bags..except the pebbled and a few other leather types. But this I will do to prevent them getting soaking wet, because this I don't know!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Found a post of yours  If these are the leathers you ordered, I have them as well, and I have had no problems with bleeding or so. I have not been out in pouring rain though, so I will spray them eventually..just like I do with most of my bags..except the pebbled and a few other leather types. But this I will do to prevent them getting soaking wet, because this I don't know!




Thank you for that.  I haven't been out in the rain either.  My bag -- the one that bleeds -- is dry, as am I.  That is what is frustrating about an otherwise lovely bag.  Fortunately, Dooney is investigating the issue now.  They've gotten back to me once already, and now they're waiting for some feedback from Italy.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Katia is NOT a midi.  I'll try to get better pictures of her when she is full to the brim.*




While perusing this thread looking for photos, I have finally come upon Katia!  I love your comment that she in NOT a midi.


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> Nabuk is IMO a really wonderful leather! But re handles I can't say yet, because it has only been a short while I've had this bag, and nothing to report. Perhaps if we here in Denmark will get some summer weather and I get more sweaty hands  the straps may become more or less oily..then I at least know, there are remedies to get this oil out of the straps..



Hahaha. So I will look at the Danish weather forecast and will come back to you as soon as you will get some summer weather.  What products do you use against greasy straps if I may ask?


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. So I will look at the Danish weather forecast and will come back to you as soon as you will get some summer weather.  What products do you use against greasy straps if I may ask?


 
Argh..I think you can look for a long time. 
 It says rain and wind for the next week or so :rain:


I got the Leather Master Nubuck kit.


http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...mall.tpl&pop=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Anyone have tracking info  I am in need of some  Massaccesi eye candy!!!!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Anyone have tracking info  I am in need of some  Massaccesi eye candy!!!!




ME!!!

My threesome just left Italy today so as anxious as I have been since ordering...well...I hope they don't take the slow boat over!!


----------



## anabg

My bags came really fast. They shipped on 6/12 and the mailman me left a notice on 6/16. I haven't had time to go pick them up.  Possibly tomorrow.


----------



## musicmom

I'm bracing myself to order a Soulmate!  Full-size in Emerald pebbled leather, especially for the brighter months of the year.  I'm not sure what metal to order - and am thinking silver will look better than gold with that shade of green.  Also, I'm not a lover of brown, so what do you all think about having straps in the same color as the rest of the bag?  Maybe not so distinctive, but still gorgeous?  Will they show the dirt too easily?  And if I get silver hardware, also the silver lining?  So many decisions!!!!  Also, does anyone have this bag (or any of Marco's bags) in Emerald?  Would love to hear what you think and see any pix you may have.


----------



## Tankgirl

musicmom said:


> I'm bracing myself to order a Soulmate!  Full-size in Emerald pebbled leather, especially for the brighter months of the year.  I'm not sure what metal to order - and am thinking silver will look better than gold with that shade of green.  Also, I'm not a lover of brown, so what do you all think about having straps in the same color as the rest of the bag?  Maybe not so distinctive, but still gorgeous?  Will they show the dirt too easily?  And if I get silver hardware, also the silver lining?  So many decisions!!!!  Also, does anyone have this bag (or any of Marco's bags) in Emerald?  Would love to hear what you think and see any pix you may have.




Wow!  What a coincidence.  I am tempted to order a full Soulmate in Emerald Pebbled letter, too.  But I do need to exercise restraint.


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> I'm bracing myself to order a Soulmate!  Full-size in Emerald pebbled leather, especially for the brighter months of the year.  I'm not sure what metal to order - and am thinking silver will look better than gold with that shade of green.  Also, I'm not a lover of brown, so what do you all think about having straps in the same color as the rest of the bag?  Maybe not so distinctive, but still gorgeous?  Will they show the dirt too easily?  And if I get silver hardware, also the silver lining?  So many decisions!!!!  Also, does anyone have this bag (or any of Marco's bags) in Emerald?  Would love to hear what you think and see any pix you may have.


 


Only pic I could find was this wonderful Minerva http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-168.html


If I tilt my screen a bit it looks like the swatch I have ..a bright summerly green! In straight sunlight  colours can 'fade' a bit( by this I mean the colour on your screen !!)..The pebbled leather is strong! My dogs can leave muddy paws on my bags and use them as pillows in my car..even the lining is so greatful to what I may spill in them.. I just wipe dirt off 


I think silver hw and the silver lining sounds bright and fresh!! Also the all-in-one colour bag. Good luck with your decisions


----------



## musicmom

Tankgirl said:


> Wow!  What a coincidence.  I am tempted to order a full Soulmate in Emerald Pebbled letter, too.  But I do need to exercise restraint.



Glad to know I'm not the only crazy one!!!


----------



## musicmom

bonniekir said:


> Only pic I could find was this wonderful Minerva http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-168.html
> 
> 
> If I tilt my screen a bit it looks like the swatch I have ..a bright summerly green! In straight sunlight  colours can 'fade' a bit( by this I mean the colour on your screen !!)..The pebbled leather is strong! My dogs can leave muddy paws on my bags and use them as pillows in my car..even the lining is so greatful to what I may spill in them.. I just wipe dirt off
> 
> 
> I think silver hw and the silver lining sounds bright and fresh!! Also the all-in-one colour bag. Good luck with your decisions



Thanks so much for responding, Bonniekir!  Your Minerva has me completely sold!!!  Time to stop dithering: if I don't order soon, summer will be over...


----------



## bensmom243

LoveHandbags! said:


> Anyone have tracking info  I am in need of some  Massaccesi eye candy!!!!



My Midi-Selene was shipped on June 6, but seemed to have been stuck in customs. It has finally been released and I am hoping to have it by the end of next week.  I am so excited to finally receive it!


----------



## jxwilliams

Ladies advice needed!!  I am considering purchasing a bespoke midi-selene in black with exterior gunmetal zippers.  Does this sound like a good combo?  I don't have a black bag and am looking for something different...or maybe i should consider a soulmate--they sure seem popular here!


----------



## BlueCherry

jxwilliams said:


> Ladies advice needed!!  I am considering purchasing a bespoke midi-selene in black with exterior gunmetal zippers.  Does this sound like a good combo?  I don't have a black bag and am looking for something different...or maybe i should consider a soulmate--they sure seem popular here!



Hi, I have a smoke grey with gunmetal, there are photo's of it.  I found that the Massaccesi gunmetal wasn't as dark as I expected so I think it would look nice with black leather.  Normally I prefer silver hardware with black so that there is a bigger contrast and it shows up more. I don't have a soulmate, only because I like lots of hardware and prefer east/west styles as I'm not the tallest


----------



## jxwilliams

I know you have the smoke grey--you're the person who got me thinking about it when you posted your pictures!!   You're a bad influence!!!

Are you happy with the size of your bag and the functionality of your bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

jxwilliams said:


> I know you have the smoke grey--you're the person who got me thinking about it when you posted your pictures!!   You're a bad influence!!!
> 
> Are you happy with the size of your bag and the functionality of your bag?




I have a Midi zip Selene and it is one of the most practical and comfortable bags I have. Mine is with pebbled leather. It is no feather weight wise. That's the only flaw (for me).


----------



## BlueCherry

jxwilliams said:


> I know you have the smoke grey--you're the person who got me thinking about it when you posted your pictures!!   You're a bad influence!!!
> 
> Are you happy with the size of your bag and the functionality of your bag?




Lol and it was you who got me round to thinking about needing a gun [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I'm really happy with it, it's a bigger bag for me but even with not much in it I think it looks great. A perfect medium size, carries a lot yet doesn't look huge. As you know I have no real zippers but can imagine them being really handy. I don't need a top zipper but it would be something to consider - Bonnie posted one with a top zip and there's also a plum bag I think. Depends what you carry [emoji12]


----------



## BlueCherry

Ludmilla said:


> I have a Midi zip Selene and it is one of the most practical and comfortable bags I have. Mine is with pebbled leather. It is no feather weight wise. That's the only flaw (for me).




I'm really surprised as I find mine really light. But maybe it's a comparison thing as I like bags with lots of hardware but admit I do very little walking and carrying so perhaps I don't notice weight [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

BigCherry said:


> I'm really surprised as I find mine really light. But maybe it's a comparison thing as I like bags with lots of hardware but admit I do very little walking and carrying so perhaps I don't notice weight [emoji3]




It's 980gr without the additional Messenger strap and 1130gr with the strap. I commute with the train and have to carry the bag quite a bit around... And I have back issues so I'm always super cautious about the weight. Nevertheless I agree with all the good things about this bag you mentioned. [emoji4] I got the bag last month and I use it as daily workhorse. Despite weight and concerns of my physiotherapist. [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

I guess carrying any bag when commuting is hard work but extra tough with any back or neck issues. It is concerning but we ladies won't give up our lovely bags [emoji3]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> ME!!!
> 
> My threesome just left Italy today so as anxious as I have been since ordering...well...I hope they don't take the slow boat over!!


 
I am waiting with bated breath to see these beauties!!!!!  Happy dancing........get...........here..........fast............it will be worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!  




musicmom said:


> I'm bracing myself to order a Soulmate!  Full-size in Emerald pebbled leather, especially for the brighter months of the year.  I'm not sure what metal to order - and am thinking silver will look better than gold with that shade of green.  Also, I'm not a lover of brown, so what do you all think about having straps in the same color as the rest of the bag?  Maybe not so distinctive, but still gorgeous?  Will they show the dirt too easily?  And if I get silver hardware, also the silver lining?  So many decisions!!!!  Also, does anyone have this bag (or any of Marco's bags) in Emerald?  Would love to hear what you think and see any pix you may have.


 

Hi musicmom!  I have seen a swatch of the Emerald Pebbled and it is sooooo beautiful! It would be gorgeous with the silver hardware and emerald leather handles straps if you are not keen on the dark brown Nappa.  I love both the Silver and Light Gold hardware, I think the silver with the Emerald would be my first choice.    I would choose the Silver lining if you prefer your lining to be a tiny bit lighter. (I love LOVE the grey, so I cannot give an objective opinion here, lol, I personally love the grey, but I can understand why others might want a slighty lighter lining, it is nice Massaccesi gives us this choice during this season.)  Please keep us posted dear!!!!!  I can't wait to see your bag!!!!




musicmom said:


> Glad to know I'm not the only crazy one!!!


 Ahhhhhhhh no, you are not the only crazy one here...........I am ready to place my next order! Somebody stop me!!!!!




bensmom243 said:


> My Midi-Selene was shipped on June 6, but seemed to have been stuck in customs. It has finally been released and I am hoping to have it by the end of next week.  I am so excited to finally receive it!


 

Ooooh bensmom sweetie sweets!  I have been stuck in United States Customs before...........seriously they should at the very least have a Lounge for us.  Have faith my friend..........you will eventually get your box of Massaccesi Italian goodness!!!!  I did!!!!!!!!!




jxwilliams said:


> Ladies advice needed!!  I am considering purchasing a bespoke midi-selene in black with exterior gunmetal zippers.  Does this sound like a good combo?  I don't have a black bag and am looking for something different...or maybe i should consider a soulmate--they sure seem popular here!


 
jxwilliams!!!!!  I have missed ya!  Good to see you!  I think a Midi Selene Zip in the Black Pebbled would suit you perfectly!  (and helloooo, one of my fav leathers, it would be killer!)  I agree, the gunmetal is very close to the silver so if budget is an issue, you can go with the silver, but if you are wanting a slightly darker hardware, the gunmetal is cool!  I do love the Soulmate very much, but if you are looking for a little edge, I think the Selene Midi Zip is it.  And please do not go away for so long next time (ha) we missed you!!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Aww thank you for your sweet words Love!  I have been trying to be good and not buy any bags but...I'm really missing having a tote!  They are just so...easy!  

Thank you all for your feedback on this!!  I have some thinking to do...[emoji13]


----------



## Tankgirl

Here's a question for anyone on the thread: Does MM offer different color choices in the next (I.e., Fall/Winter) collection?  After many of you raved about the Soulmate in pebbled leather, I started thinking about it as an option.  I'd be interested in seeing which other colors it may be offered in.


----------



## anabg

Overcast day so bear with me and I always seem to take crappy pictures. They are here!


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Overcast day so bear with me and I always seem to take crappy pictures. They are here!


Is that blue a midi Selene Zip Turquoise?  All look so lovely!! I can't figure out the color of the last bag, what is it?

Congrats!!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Is that blue a midi Selene Zip Turquoise?  All look so lovely!! I can't figure out the color of the last bag, what is it?
> 
> Congrats!!



I did say I take horrible pictures. Lol.

The last bag is burgundy. It's a dark bag but the picture does make it seem a tad darker. It has cappuccino interior.

Yes, the other bag is turquoise.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I did say I take horrible pictures. Lol.
> 
> The last bag is burgundy. It's a dark bag but the picture does make it seem a tad darker. It has cappuccino interior.
> 
> Yes, the other bag is turquoise.


Haha, but my guess really was burgundy, so I think not horrible pics at all.   As I said earlier, I love them all!


----------



## LuvAllBags

How are folks liking their Angels? I am considering a bespoke. Love bags with lots of pockets!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Haha, but my guess really was burgundy, so I think not horrible pics at all.   As I said earlier, I love them all!



Thanks. I will take better pictures when I come back from vacation (including the lining). I leave tonight and I still have so much to do. I am at my son's state track and field competition. I took the pictures in a rush and bolted. I am just glad to have them before I go away.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Overcast day so bear with me and I always seem to take crappy pictures. They are here!


 


Wow! You got yourself a bunch of lovely bags!! How lovely for you! Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> How are folks liking their Angels? I am considering a bespoke. Love bags with lots of pockets!


 
I really like the Angel! Pockets in front, pockets back and a zipper on top!


Could not ask for more..perhaps soon another Angel will come and keep Angel nr 1 company!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> Wow! You got yourself a bunch of lovely bags!! How lovely for you! Congrats!



The burgundy is for my mom. The rest are for me. The turquoise bag is gorgeous. Love the zippers.


----------



## jxwilliams

Did anybody see the teaser pic MM posted on their fb page? I'm so curious! I love tassels!


----------



## msd_bags

jxwilliams said:


> Did anybody see the teaser pic MM posted on their fb page? I'm so curious! I love tassels!


I'm curious too especially the leather seems to be nappa!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> How are folks liking their Angels? I am considering a bespoke. Love bags with lots of pockets!



I am considering one, possibly in taupe. I am surprised it's not more popular here. It looks like a great bag.


----------



## bensmom243

bensmom243 said:


> My Midi-Selene was shipped on June 6, but seemed to have been stuck in customs. It has finally been released and I am hoping to have it by the end of next week.  I am so excited to finally receive it!




It came today!  The mail had already been delivered so I kind of lost hope that it would be here this weekend.  Well, I ran out for a bit, and when I came home, there was a large box sitting there.  My daughter said "It's from Italy!  Is it a present for Dad for Father's Day?"  :lolots::lolots:

I will take pictures tomorrow, but I am just over the moon excited.  I think it is the nicest bag I have ever owned, the leather is just divine and soft.  I could go on and on, but mostly I just know that I will get lots of use out of it!


----------



## msd_bags

bensmom243 said:


> It came today!  The mail had already been delivered so I kind of lost hope that it would be here this weekend.  Well, I ran out for a bit, and when I came home, there was a large box sitting there.  My daughter said "It's from Italy!  Is it a present for Dad for Father's Day?"  :lolots::lolots:
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow, but I am just over the moon excited.  I think it is the nicest bag I have ever owned, the leather is just divine and soft.  I could go on and on, but mostly I just know that I will get lots of use out of it!


More like a belated Mother's Day gift, lol!  Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> I am considering one, possibly in taupe. I am surprised it's not more popular here. It looks like a great bag.


 

I don't feel like it's something to do with being popular or not. I feel it's a bit overlooked because of other also good models. I guess, when people realise how handy this model is, and how much 'bag' you recieve  with a lot of great features, more will catch on..


Want to add..the height is no more than about 2.5" more than the Selene midi, two really nice and deep front pockets which holds a lot, plus the larger and good sized back pocket, and the fact it can be closed with a zipper..so great in crowded areas...plus the Messenger strap. It's not too deep, so it fits well to the side of my body, also when I sling it around to my back !


----------



## bonniekir

bensmom243 said:


> It came today!  The mail had already been delivered so I kind of lost hope that it would be here this weekend.  Well, I ran out for a bit, and when I came home, there was a large box sitting there.  My daughter said "It's from Italy!  Is it a present for Dad for Father's Day?"  :lolots::lolots:
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow, but I am just over the moon excited.  I think it is the nicest bag I have ever owned, the leather is just divine and soft.  I could go on and on, but mostly I just know that I will get lots of use out of it!


 
Hilarious!!!!!..in any case, such a sweet daughter you have!! I guess she will know now, that when the next parcel from Italy arrives..it's for mum!


Now, waiting for the pics!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I'm curious too especially the leather seems to be nappa!


 
I'm curious too!!


----------



## jxwilliams

bensmom243 said:


> It came today!  The mail had already been delivered so I kind of lost hope that it would be here this weekend.  Well, I ran out for a bit, and when I came home, there was a large box sitting there.  My daughter said "It's from Italy!  Is it a present for Dad for Father's Day?"  :lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I will take pictures tomorrow, but I am just over the moon excited.  I think it is the nicest bag I have ever owned, the leather is just divine and soft.  I could go on and on, but mostly I just know that I will get lots of use out of it!




How exciting!  I can't wait to see the pictures!  [emoji7]


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> I don't feel like it's something to do with being popular or not. I feel it's a bit overlooked because of other also good models. I guess, when people realise how handy this model is, and how much 'bag' you recieve  with a lot of great features, more will catch on..
> 
> 
> Want to add..the height is no more than about 2.5" more than the Selene midi, two really nice and deep front pockets which holds a lot, plus the larger and good sized back pocket, and the fact it can be closed with a zipper..so great in crowded areas...plus the Messenger strap. It's not too deep, so it fits well to the side of my body, also when I sling it around to my back !


Ok, you're starting to tempt me with an Angel! Are there any pix of what it looks like from the top? Or how it's organized inside? I don't have a sense of how this bag works, aside from the cool outside pockets.


----------



## the_baglover

Okay, placed an order for a bespoke Minerva in Smoke Grey! Here's hoping the bag is as gorgeous as it looks on the website.


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> I don't feel like it's something to do with being popular or not. I feel it's a bit overlooked because of other also good models. I guess, when people realise how handy this model is, and how much 'bag' you recieve  with a lot of great features, more will catch on..
> 
> 
> Want to add..the height is no more than about 2.5" more than the Selene midi, two really nice and deep front pockets which holds a lot, plus the larger and good sized back pocket, and the fact it can be closed with a zipper..so great in crowded areas...plus the Messenger strap. It's not too deep, so it fits well to the side of my body, also when I sling it around to my back !



Everybody seems to be going crazy over the soulmate right now, but the angel is sleeker imo, just not crazy about tassels in general. It's the only con I find.


----------



## anabg

Has everyone found the magnet of the Phoebe strong enough? I am in Chicago for the week and will be doing a lot of walking. Very busy streets here, almost like NYC.


----------



## Tankgirl

anabg said:


> Everybody seems to be going crazy over the soulmate right now, but the angel is sleeker imo, just not crazy about tassels in general. It's the only con I find.




I bet you can ask Marco not to include them.


----------



## momasaurus

anabg said:


> Has everyone found the magnet of the Phoebe strong enough? I am in Chicago for the week and will be doing a lot of walking. Very busy streets here, almost like NYC.


I don't know about the Phoebe, but the magnet on the Zhoe is not very strong, if you actually have things in the bag. And I don't mean stuffed!


----------



## anabg

momasaurus said:


> I don't know about the Phoebe, but the magnet on the Zhoe is not very strong, if you actually have things in the bag. And I don't mean stuffed!



Oh wow. Good to know. The Zhoe is so pretty, I am sure one day I will have one. The Zhoe has a zipper so it's more secure than the Phoebe. The Phoebe so far has not opened on me.  It's not super strong, but it's strong enough so far (it's also a lot smaller so there is only so much you can put in it).


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> I bet you can ask Marco not to include them.



It's something to think about. I think his creations are wonderful the way they are, though.


----------



## bonniekir

As one can see on the pics, my memory re the height of the Angel and the Selene was a bit off..the difference is much less  one inch on the sides and a bit more in the middle due to the slight bowler shape..


The tassel can easily be removed, and there is an internal d-ring strap to hold the messenger strap, but I'm lazy, and find it a bit more easy to clip it on the ring that holds the tassel One can also ommit the 'angel' flaps completely if one rather likes less hw and do without the tassel. The tassel could be used for keys though..well, a lot can be done to personalize the bag completely.


But what I would do next time I am having the Angel is, that I will ask Marco to use a zip just a cm or one and half cm  longer, so I can open the bag fully stretched out..a feature that might cost a bit extra...buy I can never find my stuff, and must open the bag fully!


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Has everyone found the magnet of the Phoebe strong enough? I am in Chicago for the week and will be doing a lot of walking. Very busy streets here, almost like NYC.




  The magnet is strong enough to hold the few items I carry..phone, credit cards, a small coin purse. I dont stuff it at all ..then I would rather use a proper bag!!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> The magnet is strong enough to hold the few items I carry..phone, credit cards, a small coin purse. I dont stuff it at all ..then I would rather use a proper bag!!



At the moment I only have 3 cards in the slots, an lv cles, a phone, prescription glasses (very slim, not sunglasses), a lipstick, small moisturizer (from the hotel so very small), small tube of advil, like the ones from the travel section at pharmacies. I was a little concerned but it has held up fine. I even lifted the bag by the flap and it did not open.


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> As one can see on the pics, my memory re the height of the Angel and the Selene was a bit off..the difference is much less  one inch on the sides and a bit more in the middle due to the slight bowler shape..
> 
> 
> The tassel can easily be removed, and there is an internal d-ring strap to hold the messenger strap, but I'm lazy, and find it a bit more easy to clip it on the ring that holds the tassel One can also ommit the 'angel' flaps completely if one rather likes less hw and do without the tassel. The tassel could be used for keys though..well, a lot can be done to personalize the bag completely.
> 
> 
> But what I would do next time I am having the Angel is, that I will ask Marco to use a zip just a cm or one and half cm  longer, so I can open the bag fully stretched out..a feature that might cost a bit extra...buy I can never find my stuff, and must open the bag fully!


Thanks, Bonnie. These pictures help a lot. Do you mean that the top zipper doesn't go all the way from edge to edge? So the contents are difficult to access?

Also: what things are you able to put into the outside pockets without making bulges, etc.?


----------



## gack

I have A WHOLE LOT of reading and drooling to do.


----------



## bonniekir

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. These pictures help a lot. Do you mean that the top zipper doesn't go all the way from edge to edge? So the contents are difficult to access?
> 
> Also: what things are you able to put into the outside pockets without making bulges, etc.?


 
No, this is not what I mean re the zipper, sorry if I was not clear...sure, I can reach the contents with ease ( after I rummage a bit, because I have no order, when I put stuff in a bag), but when I open a bag, I more or less yank it open, and I feel I need a cm more with the zipper length to open the bag in full. Then again it could just be me not being so dainty..

Filling any outer pocket will make a slight bulge, but I keep sunglasses, reading glasses,  phone, small coin purse, notepads and stuff, I want to access fast. Btw..The long pocket has got a magnet as closure.


----------



## bonniekir

gack said:


> I have A WHOLE LOT of reading and drooling to do.


 
You made it!! Hope some more 'Belenistas' will come and check this out!


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> No, this is not what I mean re the zipper, sorry if I was not clear...sure, I can reach the contents with ease ( after I rummage a bit, because I have no order, when I put stuff in a bag), but when I open a bag, I more or less yank it open, and I feel I need a cm more with the zipper length to open the bag in full. Then again it could just be me not being so dainty..
> 
> Filling any outer pocket will make a slight bulge, but I keep sunglasses, reading glasses,  phone, small coin purse, notepads and stuff, I want to access fast. Btw..The long pocket has got a magnet as closure.


Thanks!.....Hm......Maybe I need an Angel *AND* and Soulmate....wondering:wondering


----------



## Moonfancy

*I missed this post of yours, Tankgirl, and am glad my comment helped you.  Over the weekend I had to carry an entire set of KING-sized sheets in my bag.  They were old sheets I had.  I had too much in my arms and could not carry those sheets --  a fitted sheet, the top sheet, and 2 pillow cases.  Well, the whole set fit into Katia, and, no, the sheets were not folded at all.  I just stuffed them in.  I hope everyone can realize how big the regular Soulmate is.  Some ladies here make paper patterns according to the dimensions of the various bags MM includes on his website.  That way, you can know right away how big a bag is.  Let's just say that MM is certainly not stingy with the leather he needs for his bags!  
*



Tankgirl said:


> While perusing this thread looking for photos, I have finally come upon Katia!  I love your comment that she in NOT a midi.


----------



## Nuke

Hi All! I need advice on which bag to get for my purposes. I'm always going to client locations and want to consolidate my purse (which contains various pouches, water bottle, misc) & computer bag (14" laptop, USB number pad, 15" external monitor, charges, various wires) at the minimum. Basically I think I need a bag that is at least 15" wide and 5" deep. I would prefer something that has a crossbody option along with a regular handle (for hand and arm carry). Which Massaccessi bag do you all think would work best?


----------



## Tankgirl

Everyone, the Soulmates have arrived!  You were not kidding about them being the most beautiful bags you've ever seen.  And the Nabuk!  I've never felt anything like it.  Pictures to come as soon as I can break away from work.  Moonfancy, you were right about the size: the full Soulmate is perfect for me.  I thought I'd cry for joy.

P.S. I was thinking about a Soulmate in a green-blue (sort of like the color of the sea on a bright Hawaiian day) pebbled leather.  That would be stunning for summer, wouldn't it?


----------



## gack

It is amazing (not to mention, wonderful) how different the same  color will look on different bags. 

Viewing by style or color is great. Olive green makes my heart go pittypat.


----------



## gack

PITTYPAT http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_colore=38


----------



## bonniekir

gack said:


> PITTYPAT http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?post_type=product&filtering=1&filter_colore=38[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No wonder your heart goes PITTYPAT!! Great picture!!


----------



## iceblue

Has anyone had experience with their return policies?


----------



## anabg

iceblue said:


> Has anyone had experience with their return policies?



There is nothing posted on the website?  If not, maybe you can email Valentina and ask. Do you have an item you would like to send back?  I "think" one member returned a bag a few months ago. I am pretty sure it was a purple divina. I remember because it was one of the first reveals here. Nothing was wrong with the bag.  It was just too big.


----------



## anabg

Nuke said:


> Hi All! I need advice on which bag to get for my purposes. I'm always going to client locations and want to consolidate my purse (which contains various pouches, water bottle, misc) & computer bag (14" laptop, USB number pad, 15" external monitor, charges, various wires) at the minimum. Basically I think I need a bag that is at least 15" wide and 5" deep. I would prefer something that has a crossbody option along with a regular handle (for hand and arm carry). Which Massaccessi bag do you all think would work best?



Did you check out the Divina?  Although I don't think the bottom is 15 inches... The depth is OK.  Also you would have to get the crossbody strap bespoke.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tankgirl, yes, you MUST get a Soulmate in the green-blue pebbled.  This is a BEAUTIFUL choice, and you're the only one who has thought of it!  So, for course, we need you to have this made so we can see it too!  

The style of the Soulmate is just wonderful, don't you think!  I am excited for you!*

 




Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, the Soulmates have arrived!  You were not kidding about them being the most beautiful bags you've ever seen.  And the Nabuk!  I've never felt anything like it.  Pictures to come as soon as I can break away from work.  Moonfancy, you were right about the size: the full Soulmate is perfect for me.  I thought I'd cry for joy.
> 
> P.S. I was thinking about a Soulmate in a green-blue (sort of like the color of the sea on a bright Hawaiian day) pebbled leather.  That would be stunning for summer, wouldn't it?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Nuke!  I have 3 suggestions for you:

Divina, Soulmate, or Selene.  In the full sizes.  These bags are big and capable of holding a lot of items, many of which you mentioned in your post. Actually, Marco designed the Divina especially as a bag to use for work.  And it is definitely a real work horse!*







Nuke said:


> Hi All! I need advice on which bag to get for my purposes. I'm always going to client locations and want to consolidate my purse (which contains various pouches, water bottle, misc) & computer bag (14" laptop, USB number pad, 15" external monitor, charges, various wires) at the minimum. Basically I think I need a bag that is at least 15" wide and 5" deep. I would prefer something that has a crossbody option along with a regular handle (for hand and arm carry). Which Massaccessi bag do you all think would work best?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, iceblue!  I think several ladies here have returned bags.  I was going to return a black Flora, but in the end decided to keep it.  However, had I returned it I would have notified MASSACCESI and followed their instructions as to what way would be the best for the return.  They want/need the paperwork and all that kind of stuff.  And, of course, the bags have to be in new condition.

Hope this helps! * 





iceblue said:


> Has anyone had experience with their return policies?


----------



## bonniekir

iceblue said:


> Has anyone had experience with their return policies?


 
No , no experience with MM. But I would at first notify the reason... If the atelier accepts your return, one must return in original box incl all papers. This is important especially if one ship from outside the EU, since the atelier cannot be held responsable for duty, taxes etc...hence the papers!
I recall once, I had to return a HH bag from EU to US, and did not pack in the original box as well as papers ( I had recieved a bunch of stuff, so I thought a smaller box would be ok) my mistake..and I was out of money for the bag , but the duty , taxes, postal handling I had already paid for, I got returned !! So this I know you will get refunded, if you come from outside the EU.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> There is nothing posted on the website?  If not, maybe you can email Valentina and ask. Do you have an item you would like to send back?  I "think" one member returned a bag a few months ago. I am pretty sure it was a purple divina. I remember because it was one of the first reveals here. Nothing was wrong with the bag.  It was just too big.


 

yes, I remember ths case well..BUT if a bag is too big it is not a fault of the atelier!! It's one's own mistake not having read the measurements correctly. Then all expenses incl shipping , taxes etc will be at you to cover! And this only IF the atelier will accept this reason..


----------



## Nuke

Thank you for your recs! Does anyone have a link to the pics only thread? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> yes, I remember ths case well..BUT if a bag is too big it is not a fault of the atelier!! It's one's own mistake not having read the measurements correctly. Then all expenses incl shipping , taxes etc will be at you to cover! And this only IF the atelier will accept this reason..



Hi. My post never really went into those kinds of details or who would be at fault. I never said the buyer won't be responsible for shipping it back, taxes, etc. It's really up to MM.  

It's also hard to buy a bag unseen, especially from a new brand because not a lot of people own the same bag, yet, for reference.


----------



## Odebdo

My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!

Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.




I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe




All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!


----------



## renza

^Beautiful, thanks for sharing! I love that aqua Selene!


----------



## Moonstarr

Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!

I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat. 

Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it. 

I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.


----------



## tenKrat

*Moonstarr*, she's certainly a bright and happy bag!  Very nice.

*Odebdo*, did you know that tomorrow is exactly the half way mark in the year to Christmas?  So, Merry Half Way to Christmas! :santawave:
Oh, and your Aqua Selene Midi looks like an ice princess, ha ha.


----------



## jxwilliams

Maybe somebody knows (I can't seem to find this anywhere) but what are the measurements of the midi soulmate?


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!



Such lovelies!!  How do you find the nappa?



Moonstarr said:


> Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!
> 
> I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat.
> 
> Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it.
> 
> I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.



It's worth breaking your ban for, right?   So beautiful!!


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739




Wow I'm loving your color selection. These are so pretty. And the nubuck looks so soft, it looks like a pillow! Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Hi. My post never really went into those kinds of details or who would be at fault. I never said the buyer won't be responsible for shipping it back, taxes, etc. It's really up to MM.
> 
> It's also hard to buy a bag unseen, especially from a new brand because not a lot of people own the same bag, yet, for reference.




Sure you did not  I was just elaborating a bit. Yes, it can be difficult to buy a bag unseen, but a poster had a really good idea. She suggested to cut out on paper the dimensions of the bag!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739




Odebbie!!!What a wonderful collection!! The Aqua is such a lovely colour I already love the nubuck..no secret. And the Orange is just perfect..so bright and summery. Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonstarr said:


> Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!
> 
> I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat.
> 
> Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it.
> 
> I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.




Hi there 'bagtwin' LOL! Yes, isn't ths colour uplifting! I'm so glad for you getting a lovely treat for yourself  Congrats with this wonderful colour and bag!


----------



## bonniekir

jxwilliams said:


> Maybe somebody knows (I can't seem to find this anywhere) but what are the measurements of the midi soulmate?




Actually the midi was not due yet for orders, then a lot of clients wanted it, so one could order directly through mail. 


Here are the figures:


 SIZE:
 Max base width: 13.2 (cm. 34)
 Height: 12.3 (cm. 31,5)
 Depth: 4.9 (cm. 12,5)
 Strap drop: 8.25 (cm. 21)
 Messenger strap length: 47.2 (cm. 120)


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Hi, can someone tell me how you can learn about sales on the massacessi bags?? Thanks!!


----------



## thedseer

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi, can someone tell me how you can learn about sales on the massacessi bags?? Thanks!!



Facebook. Also, if you subscribe to this thread, people have posted here about the sales.


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739



They are all beautiful.  The Aqua color is so pretty.


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> Sure you did not  I was just elaborating a bit. Yes, it can be difficult to buy a bag unseen, but a poster had a really good idea. She suggested to cut out on paper the dimensions of the bag!



That seems like a very good idea.  &#128513;


----------



## anabg

Moonstarr said:


> Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!
> 
> I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat.
> 
> Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it.
> 
> I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.



Congratulations. Apple Green is such a happy color.


----------



## Moonfancy

I'm so glad you posted measurements here, Bonnie,  I hope all customers check these measurements before ordering.  All the sizes are on the website.  And it's really simple to ask Valentina or Marco himself as to the dimensions of a bag. Saves a lot of headaches and anger!  Personally, I would NEVER order a bag whose size I wasn't sure of.  I'd get Marco or Valentina's advice first.  They are VERY helpful when it comes to bag styles.  It's really worthwhile to discuss a bag with them before ordering!  




bonniekir said:


> Actually the midi was not due yet for orders, then a lot of clients wanted it, so one could order directly through mail.
> 
> 
> Here are the figures:
> 
> 
> SIZE:
> Max base width: 13.2 (cm. 34)
> Height: 12.3 (cm. 31,5)
> Depth: 4.9 (cm. 12,5)
> Strap drop: 8.25 (cm. 21)
> Messenger strap length: 47.2 (cm. 120)


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739


OMG! I would get these exact three bags. Maybe *we* are twins??? 
Congrats, my dear. This is a beautiful haul. Summer fun!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739











Moonstarr said:


> Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!
> 
> I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat.
> 
> Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it.
> 
> I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.



Beautiful bags!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

thedseer said:


> Facebook. Also, if you subscribe to this thread, people have posted here about the sales.




Thanks!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, starsinmyeyes!  I love your name! 

Sign up for MM's newsletter, for sure.  You can sign up for it on his website.  He announces a lot of things with the newsletters.  Glad to meet you!
*



starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi, can someone tell me how you can learn about sales on the massacessi bags?? Thanks!!


----------



## jxwilliams

bonniekir said:


> Actually the midi was not due yet for orders, then a lot of clients wanted it, so one could order directly through mail.
> 
> 
> Here are the figures:
> 
> 
> SIZE:
> Max base width: 13.2 (cm. 34)
> Height: 12.3 (cm. 31,5)
> Depth: 4.9 (cm. 12,5)
> Strap drop: 8.25 (cm. 21)
> Messenger strap length: 47.2 (cm. 120)




Thanks Bonnie!  You rock!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, starsinmyeyes!  I love your name!
> 
> 
> 
> Sign up for MM's newsletter, for sure.  You can sign up for it on his website.  He announces a lot of things with the newsletters.  Glad to meet you!
> 
> *




Hi Moonfancy! You made me smile haha. Thanks  Pleasure to meet you too!
Thanks for the info! I am most def going to do as you suggested. I started lurking on this thread because I am close to getting a massaccesi bag (soulmate) - I am just stuck on size and leather type- but you guys all make the bags look so good... I want a few now haha.


----------



## momasaurus

I am having a really hard deciding on my next bag!! Can someone here who has a midi Soulmate tell me - can you slip a 3-ring binder in and out easily? Thanks!


----------



## bonniekir

momasaurus said:


> I am having a really hard deciding on my next bag!! Can someone here who has a midi Soulmate tell me - can you slip a 3-ring binder in and out easily? Thanks!


 
I just tried..one can, but then there is not much space for much more..I would def prefer the reg size Soulmate!


----------



## momasaurus

bonniekir said:


> I just tried..one can, but then there is not much space for much more..I would def prefer the reg size Soulmate!


Oh thanks so much. This is helping me a lot!


----------



## momasaurus

I also like the Aphrodite, but now it's only available in bespoke. The dimensions are not on the (very frustrating) website. Does anyone have the Aphrodite dimensions? THANKS!


----------



## lenie

I love the Soulmate! I still have to take pics of my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. I just ordered another regular Soulmate in Olive green with Olive green handles. I have always liked the Olive color, but already had 3 Minerva's. I am so glad that I waited for the Spring collection. Can't wait to see what the Fall brings!


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG!!!!  

Marco is on Facebook talking about a Sample Sale for this weekend!!!  If you aren't signed up for his newsletter, be quick!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG!!!!  *
> 
> *Marco is on Facebook talking about a Sample Sale for this weekend!!!  If you aren't signed up for his newsletter, be quick!*




I made it thru the week.............glass of wine in hand............all these beautiful reveal pictures to get caught up on here.................*AND* a Sample Sale...........heaven help me, this is happiness!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> The burgundy is for my mom. The rest are for me. The turquoise bag is gorgeous. Love the zippers.


   I love your bags anabg...... I am still head over heels in love with my Bespoke Burgundy, it is just an *incredibly special* leather, I hope your Mom loves hers as much as I love mine!!!!!! 




momasaurus said:


> Thanks!.....Hm......*Maybe I need an Angel *AND* and Soulmate*....wondering:wondering


 

LOL, now this is a woman after my own heart!  LOL.  Well said momasaurus, Bravo!  




Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739


 

Three different leathers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Three different styles!!!!!!!!!!!!  ohdebbiedo, you have made beautiful selections here!!!!!!!!!  Exquisite, I love each of them!  You always purchase what I would want!  LOL, enjoy!!!




Moonstarr said:


> Love everyone's reveals ... some gorgeous bags!
> 
> I have a little reveal of my own. I was being good and following my budget and then the sale happened. It was such a great deal and knowing that apple green was involved ... that was the top colour I was interested in and didn't think I'd be able to swing. But with some creative accounting ...  ... I felt I could give myself a little treat.
> 
> Introducing miss Midi Selene with zips in Apple Green , silver hardware and the standard grey lining. I absolutely  this colour. It really is my "happy" colour ... it just makes me happy each time I look at it.
> 
> I didn't have much time to take photos so I took a quick one with my phone. I have it cinched here which actually I really like. I wasn't sure it would work well with the zippers, but I'm not as much of a tote girl, so cinching it makes it more comfortable for me to wear. So far I haven't had any problems reaching in past the straps to grab my things, but if I carried something large then it wouldn't work as well. Anyway ... onto the photo! Isn't she dreamy.


 

Oooooooooooooooooooooh Moonstarry!  What a happy bag this is!  That color is so saturated and I loved the hardware with this leather.  I agree with you .........she is dreamy!  Enjoy, I missed ya!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Nuke said:


> Thank you for your recs! Does anyone have a link to the pics only thread? I can't seem to find it.


 

Hi Nukie, here is the link to the Pictures Only thread.......
please promise to post your pix when you get your Massaccesi!!!    

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> I love your bags anabg...... I am still head over heels in love with my Bespoke Burgundy, it is just an *incredibly special* leather, I hope your Mom loves hers as much as I love mine!!!!!!



So you are the one with the Burgundy bag!  A Minerva, perhaps? I knew I had seen another Burgundy bag somewhere in one of the threads.  Thank you!  As soon as I come back from vacation I will post all 4 bags in the reference thread.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Nukie.

HAHAHA!
:lolots:

Everyone gets a nickname here!*



LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi Nukie, here is the link to the Pictures Only thread.......
> please promise to post your pix when you get your Massaccesi!!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html


----------



## musicmom

Getting excited!!!  This appeared on the FB page today!!!  Waiting anxiously....



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## anabg

Just got the email about the sample sale... but if I buy another bag right now by fiance leaves me. He bought me a bag on vacation. And he doesn't even know about the midi selene I got right before we left.


----------



## gack

Can you post it here?  I didn't get it


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> So you are the one with the Burgundy bag!  A Minerva, perhaps? I knew I had seen another Burgundy bag somewhere in one of the threads.  Thank you!  As soon as I come back from vacation I will post all 4 bags in the reference thread.


 

Yes!  That is her, my Burgundy Beauty!  Please tell your Mom, I wore her all last Season and all this Season, and she has still shown no wear.  The leather is stunning!!!!!  In the cold snowy or rainy weather, if she gets hit with precipation, I just blot her with a towel, Kleenex or my coat when I come in and she is perfect, not signs of water!  The Minerva style is so flat  by my side, just like her Selene will be.  I do so hope she enjoys her as I have mine, she is VERY loyal and lovely!  Like all my bags I cover her with one of my hubby's golf breezers while driving in the car to protect her from the sun.  (Ummmm, ya, I am that psycho, I protect them from the sun, but it works!  They do not fade from the sun in my car, ha!)  Enjoy your vaca, I look forward to seeing more of your pix in the Reference thread!





Moonfancy said:


> *Nukie.*
> 
> *HAHAHA!*
> *:lolots:*
> 
> *Everyone gets a nickname here!*


 Well of course!!!!  Moonbeam, Moonfanciful, skipped the light fandango, turned cartwheels cross the floor Moonfancy!  You are the Queen of that....if you recall sooooooooo long ago when you gave birth to "Lovie"....... you are the one that started it all and we love you for it!!!  






musicmom said:


> Getting excited!!!  This appeared on the FB page today!!!  Waiting anxiously....
> 
> View attachment 3045844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Seriously musicmom, I think this one of my all-time favorite Workshop Pix!  Love this!  How cool is it to see you Soulmate before her straps are placed?????!!!!!!!????? Ummmmmm, ya, lovin her!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## jxwilliams

The sample sale!  Has anybody ordered anything?  I inquired about the taupe soulmate but I'm sure it's already spoken for [emoji19].  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Nuke

Thank you for the pics thread link! And haha you are all so cute and friendly here - I feel so welcome every time I post, although it isn't very often at all.

I ordered the Stella in Red Croc from the sample sale - fingers crossed I can snag it! It will be my first Massaccesi! And I will definitely post a reveal if/once I get it.


----------



## thedseer

Can someone send me the sample sale info? TIA!


----------



## jxwilliams

Nuke said:


> Thank you for the pics thread link! And haha you are all so cute and friendly here - I feel so welcome every time I post, although it isn't very often at all.
> 
> I ordered the Stella in Red Croc from the sample sale - fingers crossed I can snag it! It will be my first Massaccesi! And I will definitely post a reveal if/once I get it.




That is so pretty!  I haven't heard back from Valentina--have you?  I'm getting anxious!  They can't just put that out there and not respond to emails!!  The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## jxwilliams

thedseer said:


> Can someone send me the sample sale info? TIA!




They posted it on their FB page as well--let me try to figure how to put the info here using my iPad...


----------



## jxwilliams

. They prices are difficult to see--I hope this helps


----------



## anabg

Good luck to anyone trying to score a bag from the sample sale.


----------



## paintednightsky

Wonder what time it starts?


----------



## gack

Thanks!


----------



## jxwilliams

Oops I just heard from Valentina and the sale starts at 8am!


----------



## Moonfancy

*According to the newsletter MM sent out last night, the sale started at 8am USA time.  So it's been in full swing for only a few hours!!  The prices are hard to read, though.  I am going to write to Marco for prices and Valentina for sale bag requests.  MM did add some extra info on his FB page concerning this sale!*


----------



## tlloveshim

I inquired about the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer.  Not sure if it's available still.  It'd be my first MM bag.    I will have to create something in pineapple soon too.  I've wanted a yellow bag for the longest time!


----------



## paintednightsky

How do you order? I don't see anything on their site. *edit* never mind now I see it in small print to email them! lol


----------



## Nuke

jxwilliams said:


> That is so pretty!  I haven't heard back from Valentina--have you?  I'm getting anxious!  They can't just put that out there and not respond to emails!!  The anticipation is killing me!


Haven't heard back from them yet, but I'm hoping to soon! I keep re-checking the e-mail address I sent it to, paranoid that I perhaps misstyped it...


----------



## anabg

Wow. I keep thinking all my bags are pebbled and I need something in nappa or nubuck. Cannot wait for the fall colors. I see a Bday or Xmas present to myself.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, painted night sky!  You write to Valentina to order.  It's first come first served.  Valentina -- valentina@marcomassaccesi.it

She will see if your request is still available*.




paintednightsky said:


> How do you order? I don't see anything on their site. *edit* never mind now I see it in small print to email them! lol


----------



## Moonfancy

*What do you hope to win, Nuke?*



Nuke said:


> Haven't heard back from them yet, but I'm hoping to soon! I keep re-checking the e-mail address I sent it to, paranoid that I perhaps misstyped it...


----------



## jxwilliams

I got the taupe soulmate!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*How exciting, Nuke!  A red Stella.  Such a piece of prettiness!  So you ordered it after 8am US time this morning?  One lady I know sent her order in last night instead of 8am this morning.  I hurried to tell her to re-send her request!  I don't want anyone to miss out on this!* 




Nuke said:


> Thank you for the pics thread link! And haha you are all so cute and friendly here - I feel so welcome every time I post, although it isn't very often at all.
> 
> I ordered the Stella in Red Croc from the sample sale - fingers crossed I can snag it! It will be my first Massaccesi! And I will definitely post a reveal if/once I get it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG!!!

What a wonderful bag!  *






jxwilliams said:


> I got the taupe soulmate!!!


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> I got the taupe soulmate!!!




Yay!  How exciting to win it!!


----------



## tenKrat

tlloveshim said:


> I inquired about the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer.  Not sure if it's available still.  It'd be my first MM bag.    I will have to create something in pineapple soon too.  I've wanted a yellow bag for the longest time!




Hi tl!  Glad to see you!  [emoji3]


----------



## Beth24

I sent my request last night and Valentina wrote me back this morning to resend it now that the sale was officially open. I heard back right away that I got the bag. My first!  Zhoe Arctic legend. I've been reading this thread for months and wanting to try a bag and I just went for it!  So excited.


----------



## jxwilliams

tenKrat said:


> Yay!  How exciting to win it!!




Lol I won the chance to buy it first!!  But I still feel like I won!  Very exciting!!  I'll have to put my black midi Selene on hold for a while.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marnie, darling!  Did you try to win anything?*



tenKrat said:


> Hi tl!  Glad to see you!  [emoji3]


----------



## bonniekir

jxwilliams said:


> I got the taupe soulmate!!!




Congrats!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Beth24 said:


> I sent my request last night and Valentina wrote me back this morning to resend it now that the sale was officially open. I heard back right away that I got the bag. My first!  Zhoe Arctic legend. I've been reading this thread for months and wanting to try a bag and I just went for it!  So excited.




The same thing happened to me!  Congrats!!!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Moonfancy

*OH, BETH!  That is fantastic!  I hear other women sent in requests last night too.  And Valentina wrote them back and asked them to resend because the sale didn't start until today.  What exciting news it is that you got such a great pocketbook!
*



Beth24 said:


> I sent my request last night and Valentina wrote me back this morning to resend it now that the sale was officially open. I heard back right away that I got the bag. My first!  Zhoe Arctic legend. I've been reading this thread for months and wanting to try a bag and I just went for it!  So excited.


----------



## bonniekir

tlloveshim said:


> I inquired about the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer.  Not sure if it's available still.  It'd be my first MM bag.    I will have to create something in pineapple soon too.  I've wanted a yellow bag for the longest time!




Hi there TL ! Hope you get the Soulmate!  I have the Pineapple, and I can only say, you will love this yellow!


----------



## bonniekir

Beth24 said:


> I sent my request last night and Valentina wrote me back this morning to resend it now that the sale was officially open. I heard back right away that I got the bag. My first!  Zhoe Arctic legend. I've been reading this thread for months and wanting to try a bag and I just went for it!  So excited.




This is a lovely colour. Great you were able to get it!! The leather is so wonderful..


----------



## LoveHandbags!

jxwilliams said:


> I got the taupe soulmate!!!


 

This is just a perfect combination!  Love the style, leather, handles, hardware ----- LOVE!  So excited for your jxwilliams, I am in love with my Taupe Pebbled and I think the dark brown Nappa handles would be so fabulous! 



Beth24 said:


> I sent my request last night and Valentina wrote me back this morning to resend it now that the sale was officially open. I heard back right away that I got the bag. My first!  Zhoe Arctic legend. I've been reading this thread for months and wanting to try a bag and I just went for it!  So excited.


What a beautiful bag Beth24!!!!    I have the regular Zhoe which is very similar to the Legend and I adore it, it is a favorite style, I wear it every week. The Arctic leather is so pretty!  I am thrilled for you!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Congrats, Beth24!


----------



## tenKrat

Just got word that I won the Angel in Emerald pebbled. She's officially my first MM bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Marnie, darling!  Did you try to win anything?*




Yes, I won!  The beautiful emerald Angel.


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Lol I won the chance to buy it first!!  But I still feel like I won!  Very exciting!!  I'll have to put my black midi Selene on hold for a while.




Agree, we "won".  Well, that's how Valentina put it.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Just got word that I won the Angel in Emerald pebbled. She's officially my first MM bag.


 


Great for you!! I hope you will enjoy this model as much as I do!!


----------



## tlloveshim

tenKrat said:


> Hi tl!  Glad to see you!  [emoji3]



Hi, tenK!    Glad to be back!  And I am happy to share that I 'won' the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer!!  My first MM but of course I know what Marco is capable of so I am certain of love at first sight!


----------



## jxwilliams

tenKrat said:


> Just got word that I won the Angel in Emerald pebbled. She's officially my first MM bag.




Congrats!!  I love the functionality of the Angel!


----------



## jxwilliams

tlloveshim said:


> Hi, tenK!    Glad to be back!  And I am happy to share that I 'won' the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer!!  My first MM but of course I know what Marco is capable of so I am certain of love at first sight!




Ooh congrats! The cream shimmer is so pretty!


----------



## thedseer

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3046124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They prices are difficult to see--I hope this helps



Thank you! Congrats to everyone who "won" bags! Can't wait to see all of the reveals!


----------



## Nuke

So exciting to see everyone who's gotten confirmation on theirs! Sadly I still haven't heard back about the red croc Stella... getting kind of nervous here  I sent the e-mail at around 8:40 AM so I am hoping that wasn't too late already!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe send the request again?*




Nuke said:


> So exciting to see everyone who's gotten confirmation on theirs! Sadly I still haven't heard back about the red croc Stella... getting kind of nervous here  I sent the e-mail at around 8:40 AM so I am hoping that wasn't too late already!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Just got word that I won the Angel in Emerald pebbled. She's officially my first MM bag.


 
Woooooooo hooooooooooo tenKrat! I love that Emerald Pebbled leather, it is striking in person!  This is going to look beautiful on your shoulder, I can see it!  Please post a mod shot on the Reference thread, we don't have an Angel worn pix, and I have missed your great mod shots!




tlloveshim said:


> Hi, tenK!    Glad to be back!  And I am happy to share that I 'won' the Soulmate Midi in cream shimmer!!  My first MM but of course I know what Marco is capable of so I am certain of love at first sight!


Yayyyyyyyy tlloveshim!  This is a beautiful leather, seriously unique and I adore this style, it is very easy to wear and stylish.  It can look very elegant or casual boho chic, just adore it!




thedseer said:


> Thank you! Congrats to everyone who "won" bags! Can't wait to see all of the reveals!


+1 !  Agree!  Congrats everyone and so excited to see more reveals!


----------



## Nuke

Moonfancy said:


> *Maybe send the request again?*



I just saw an email from Valentina - she says someone snagged the bag before me!  Dissapointing but understandable - just means it wasn't meant to be for me right now


----------



## Beth24

Thanks for the congratulatory emails everyone. I am really excited and so happy to hear how much you all love the bag and the leather. How long does it typically take once it's shipped?


----------



## Beth24

Nuke said:


> I just saw an email from Valentina - she says someone snagged the bag before me!  Dissapointing but understandable - just means it wasn't meant to be for me right now




Sorry you didn't get it. [emoji22]


----------



## msd_bags

Congrats to all of you who 'won' bags from the sample sale! I thought long and hard about those bags too but my preferred leathers/colors were not there. Will have to wait for the next great deal. [emoji4]


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Just got word that I won the Angel in Emerald pebbled. She's officially my first MM bag.




You're going to love this color! I know I do!


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Tankgirl, yes, you MUST get a Soulmate in the green-blue pebbled.  This is a BEAUTIFUL choice, and you're the only one who has thought of it!  So, for course, we need you to have this made so we can see it too!
> 
> 
> 
> The style of the Soulmate is just wonderful, don't you think!  I am excited for you!*




Well, I did just that!  Marco and Valentina were gracious to send me photos of various shades of blue and green against the background of a leather called Ocean.  I mulled it over for a day, then finally placed an order for a bespoke full Soulmate in Ocean.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I did just that!  Marco and Valentina were gracious to send me photos of various shades of blue and green against the background of a leather called Ocean.  I mulled it over for a day, then finally placed an order for a bespoke full Soulmate in Ocean.



Ooooooooooooooh !  This sounds divine!  I LOVE blue!  I cannot wait to hear details on the shade, leather for the handles and hardware choice!  And of course pictures once you get her!    How exciting Tankgirl


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Beth24 said:


> Thanks for the congratulatory emails everyone. I am really excited and so happy to hear how much you all love the bag and the leather. How long does it typically take once it's shipped?



Are you in the United States?  If yes, Beth24, lately it has been about 5 mail days.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I did just that!  Marco and Valentina were gracious to send me photos of various shades of blue and green against the background of a leather called Ocean.  I mulled it over for a day, then finally placed an order for a bespoke full Soulmate in Ocean.




My favorite color is blue, so I am excited to see what Ocean looks like. Is the shade anywhere in this photo? Or, maybe in my profile pic?


----------



## ETenebris

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739



The orange looks more like a melon or coral in your first pic. Is it a true, vivid orange, or more muted and leaning toward a pastel? TY!


----------



## bonniekir

ETenebris said:


> The orange looks more like a melon or coral in your first pic. Is it a true, vivid orange, or more muted and leaning toward a pastel? TY!


 
 I posted a link to a page, where I took pics of my Orange Phoebe indoors with a lot of light as well as in direct sunlight. I think it looks like a true Orange..the fruit..In direct sunlight it could look like a slightly burned orange..not much though. You need to scroll down a bit to see the Phoebes 




http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-175.html


----------



## ETenebris

bonniekir said:


> I posted a link to a page, where I took pics of my Orange Phoebe indoors with a lot of light as well as in direct sunlight. I think it looks like a true Orange..the fruit..In direct sunlight it could look like a slightly burned orange..not much though. You need to scroll down a bit to see the Phoebes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-175.html



Thanks! So it really doesn't look vivid orange like the website photo, or like a yellow-based pumpkin? It looks like maybe the pebbled leather has more of a yellow undertone...
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## momasaurus

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I did just that!  Marco and Valentina were gracious to send me photos of various shades of blue and green against the background of a leather called Ocean.  I mulled it over for a day, then finally placed an order for a bespoke full Soulmate in Ocean.


Sounds fabulous, Tankgirl! Blues are so gorgeous and so tricky. I don't even see "Ocean" on the website. What kind of leather is it? I am planning two bags, at least one in blue.

I look forward to seeing your unique bag!


----------



## bonniekir

ETenebris said:


> Thanks! So it really doesn't look vivid orange like the website photo, or like a yellow-based pumpkin? It looks like maybe the pebbled leather has more of a yellow undertone...




The Pebbled has got a more yellow undertone. The nappa IMO has more of a reddish undertone and is slightly darker, I think this is as near as I can describe it. Like the very dark Clementine on the reddish side 


  The best way is that you see a swatch, because on screen the colour can differ a lot!


----------



## Beth24

LoveHandbags! said:


> Are you in the United States?  If yes, Beth24, lately it has been about 5 mail days.




Yes in the U.S.  Thanks. Has anyone received their paypal invoice yet?


----------



## jxwilliams

Beth24 said:


> Yes in the U.S.  Thanks. Has anyone received their paypal invoice yet?




I haven't yet... I just emailed Valentina asking about it.


----------



## Tankgirl

momasaurus said:


> Sounds fabulous, Tankgirl! Blues are so gorgeous and so tricky. I don't even see "Ocean" on the website. What kind of leather is it? I am planning two bags, at least one in blue.
> 
> I look forward to seeing your unique bag!




Ocean is a pebbled leather.  It's not on their website.


----------



## anabg

I am so surprised to see the zippers on the selene midi zip are fully functional and there are actually pockets to the sides of the bag! I thought I had read here that they were purely for decoration. I am keeping my lv cles in one and hotel key, purse hook and concert tickets in the other. They are actually pretty roomy. I could fit a little more in them if I wanted.  Inside it's just the same lining that's inside the bag.
If I would have known this, I would have ordered every selene with zippers.  Maybe it's on the website but I never went to read the specs. The decision to add the zippers was a last minute decision.


----------



## ETenebris

bonniekir said:


> The Pebbled has got a more yellow undertone. The nappa IMO has more of a reddish undertone and is slightly darker, I think this is as near as I can describe it. Like the very dark Clementine on the reddish side
> 
> 
> The best way is that you see a swatch, because on screen the colour can differ a lot!



Thank you! That reddish tone is what I wanted to avoid. I was considering the orange Athena from the sample sale, but I am going to pass and maybe get some swatches. I loved the color on the website, but after seeing several photos it started looking closer to red. I wish it was a true golden orange, because I have some Hermes scarves that I wanted to tie to it, and they have a vibrant pumpkin color! Maybe he will have an anniversary sale and I can order something in the pebbled orange. Or the Athena in green ray...I will keep working my way through this thread to see what else there is. I am up to page 105!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paintednightsky

Congrats to everyone who got a bag!  Yesterday she didn't have the teal selena, taupe soulmate, or pearl gray minerva I was interested in but today she emailed me saying the pearl gray minerva was available now.  Does anyone have the pearl gray leather?  How is the leather?  Is the size of the regular size minerva comfortable wearing?


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> My favorite color is blue, so I am excited to see what Ocean looks like. Is the shade anywhere in this photo? Or, maybe in my profile pic?
> View attachment 3047004




Looking at the beautiful photo you provided, Ocean may be similar to the lighter blue closest to the mountains.


----------



## lenie

Here is what is still available from the sample sale(from an email from Valentina):
ATHENA:

- taupe Nappa

- red Nappa


ANGEL:

- light green pebbled (Silver HW)


SELENE:

- ancient gold Africa


SELENE MIDI:

- ancient gold Africa


SELENE ZIP MIDI:

- light green pebbled (Silver HW)


ZHOE LEGEND:


- multicolor Nappa (aqua, black, orange)


MINERVA:

- pearl grey pebbled


MINERVA MIDI:

- Cream Nabuk


DIVINA MIDI:

- purple pebbled


----------



## LoveHandbags!

paintednightsky said:


> Congrats to everyone who got a bag!  Yesterday she didn't have the teal selena, taupe soulmate, or pearl gray minerva I was interested in but today she emailed me saying the pearl gray minerva was available now.  Does anyone have the pearl gray leather?  How is the leather?  Is the size of the regular size minerva comfortable wearing?




hi paintednightsky, I do not own it but I have seen this leather in person and it is a beautiful neutral, would go with everything and it felt very nice to the touch.  The Pebbleds are strong, my Taupe literally shows no signs of wear.  I have three regular size Minervas and love this style.  It was my first MM bag and I had to buy a couple more, lol.  While being a large bag, I love how flat it stays next to your side.  It doesn't feel huge to me when I wear it.  The drop is heavenly, and really nice over Winter coats (not sure where you live, but for me this is essential in the Winter, I loathe tight drops)  I also really like the front pockets for my cell and keys.  So easy!  Hope that helps.


----------



## paintednightsky

LoveHandbags! said:


> hi paintednightsky, I do not own it but I have seen this leather in person and it is a beautiful neutral, would go with everything and it felt very nice to the touch.  The Pebbleds are strong, my Taupe literally shows no signs of wear.  I have three regular size Minervas and love this style.  It was my first MM bag and I had to buy a couple more, lol.  While being a large bag, I love how flat it stays next to your side.  It doesn't feel huge to me when I wear it.  The drop is heavenly, and really nice over Winter coats (not sure where you live, but for me this is essential in the Winter, I loathe tight drops)  I also really like the front pockets for my cell and keys.  So easy!  Hope that helps.



Thank you for letting me know!  I do tend to like larger bags, just note large tote sized.  I had been thinking about the midi minerva in cream nubuck but wasn't quite sure how the leather would age.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I just got the list too!

She added the orange nappa Athena to the list.  So it is still available. 

I can't believe no one is snapping up the Ancient Golds!  OMG!  For those who are iffy about this amazing leather, you can always pick up that midi!  Metallics are going to be huge this fall and winter.  I just read about that!  And the Ancient Gold is such an amazing head-turner.  It goes with everything.  It's like carrying a piece of sunshine, seriously!  *





lenie said:


> Here is what is still available from the sample sale(from an email from Valentina):
> ATHENA:
> 
> - taupe Nappa
> 
> - red Nappa
> 
> 
> ANGEL:
> 
> - light green pebbled (Silver HW)
> 
> 
> SELENE:
> 
> - ancient gold Africa
> 
> 
> SELENE MIDI:
> 
> - ancient gold Africa
> 
> 
> SELENE ZIP MIDI:
> 
> - light green pebbled (Silver HW)
> 
> 
> ZHOE LEGEND:
> 
> 
> - multicolor Nappa (aqua, black, orange)
> 
> 
> MINERVA:
> 
> - pearl grey pebbled
> 
> 
> MINERVA MIDI:
> 
> - Cream Nabuk
> 
> 
> DIVINA MIDI:
> 
> - purple pebbled


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *I just got the list too!
> 
> 
> 
> She added the orange nappa Athena to the list.  So it is still available.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe no one is snapping up the Ancient Golds!  OMG!  For those who are iffy about this amazing leather, you can always pick up that midi!  Metallics are going to be huge this fall and winter.  I just read about that!  And the Ancient Gold is such an amazing head-turner.  It goes with everything.  It's like carrying a piece of sunshine, seriously!  *




And just got an update that the pebbled pearl grey Minerva is no longer available.


----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> And just got an update that the pebbled pearl grey Minerva is no longer available.



I ended up getting it!  My first Massaccesi


----------



## djfmn

jxwilliams said:


> I got the taupe soulmate!!!



Congrats jxwilliams the soulmate is one of my favorite styles and I love the taupe. You definitely got a gorgeous bag.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

paintednightsky said:


> I ended up getting it!  My first Massaccesi


 

 Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  The moment I read that update I was *hoping* it was yours!!!!!  You will love this bag, the leather is gorgeous, she will match with everything and style so easy to wear!  I especially love how organized the interior keeps me.  Between the interior and exterior front pockets I am set.  I am just thrilled for you paintednightsky, you cannot go wrong with this as your first MM   Heeeeeeeee!  Ok, one more thing, the color of this leather will carry you year round, which each of my regular Minervas do.....very good choice!


----------



## lenie

paintednightsky said:


> I ended up getting it!  My first Massaccesi




I know you will love the leather and style. I have 3 Minerva's and love them!


----------



## jxwilliams

djfmn said:


> Congrats jxwilliams the soulmate is one of my favorite styles and I love the taupe. You definitely got a gorgeous bag.




That you djfmn and all who expressed well wishes!  I am so excited about this bag!  Glad to add another to my little collection!  I will definitely post pics when I receive it!


----------



## ETenebris

Juliemvis said:


> Yes beautiful bags I love them .this is my new one in nappa leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920692



My jaw dropped when I saw this bag. This is a mini? What are the measurements? It is STUNNING!


----------



## msd_bags

Today I am carrying my black Athena to work.  I just want to say that this bag makes me feel special as it has a luxurious feel and look to it. And as I sit on my desk with it behind me, I get a whiff of very pleasant leather smell in the air.  Aaah!! I love this bag! 

EDIT:  I'd like to add that when I asked Marco a month or so ago if he's had other customers from my country, he said that so far I am the only one.  So it makes the bag even more special to me.  But of course, I would like to add that I want ladies here to discover MM bags too.  Unfortunately, though, ladies in my circle are not as bag crazy as I am.


----------



## bonniekir

ETenebris said:


> My jaw dropped when I saw this bag. This is a mini? What are the measurements? It is STUNNING!




This is a bespoke version of the Divina midi (w/ shorter handles)in Nappa leather



Bottom width: 11.2


Top width: 15.7



Height: 9.8



Depth: 5.4



Strap drop: 10

FRONT POCKET
 Height: 6.3
Width: 9.2
Depth: 0.9


I have this model as well, and the size is perfect for 'normal' wear..i.e. like a normal midi bag ..The regular size I think more as a travel version..


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Today I am carrying my black Athena to work.  I just want to say that this bag makes me feel special as it has a luxurious feel and look to it. And as I sit on my desk with it behind me, I get a whiff of very pleasant leather smell in the air.  Aaah!! I love this bag!



+1  I totally agree and have told the MM workshop (probably more than a couple times, lol). My Massaccesi on my desk during the work day GETS me  thru my work day!  It is sheer besutiful happiness next to me and much needed during stressful moments.  Today it is Taupe Nabuk Soulmate Midi.  I love your Black Athena msd_bags......so classic and gorgeous!


----------



## sandysandiego

You lucky girl! Great choices all around!  Do you have a favorite?



Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739


----------



## Dmarie2020

Hello ladies!  Its been a while since I been on PF but I have enjoyed reading all of your posts  regarding the Spring/Summer collection and your great new bags!  I am about to order a couple of bags and really need some input.  I just love the Soulmate Midi and plan to order a Brown Nabuk, so I will be Soulmate sisters with LoveHandbags and possibly others!

Anabg and LoveHandbags, I am also thinking of a Soulmate Midi in a Burgundi or some other deep wine color.  Can you tell me a little more about your Burgundi bags?  I found your pictures but its a little hard to tell from the photos the true color since I believe it has a depth that can not easily be picked up in a photo.  Thanks so much!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Looking at the beautiful photo you provided, Ocean may be similar to the lighter blue closest to the mountains.



Oh, then!  That shade is gorgeous. I sooo look forward to seeing pics of your bag.


----------



## Dmarie2020

paintednightsky said:


> Congrats to everyone who got a bag!  Yesterday she didn't have the teal selena, taupe soulmate, or pearl gray minerva I was interested in but today she emailed me saying the pearl gray minerva was available now.  Does anyone have the pearl gray leather?  How is the leather?  Is the size of the regular size minerva comfortable wearing?


paintednightsky, hello!  Yes, I have the Minerva Midi in the Pearl Grey.  I must say when I first purchased, I was a bit disappointed because it was supposed to have a different lining than the grey.  But, THEN, I decided to wear in mid-California winter with my grey-colored apparel and feel in love with the Minerva Midi and the Grey.  It goes with everything and continues to work with Spring/Summer clothing as well.  I was looking for an opinion when I first purchased and one of these lovely ladies told me is was a very universal and versatile color, I now totally agree.  I wouldn't hesitate to order the Grey Pearl again!  Hope that helps you!


----------



## ETenebris

Bonnie, what color is yours? We need pics! 



bonniekir said:


> This is a bespoke version of the Divina midi (w/ shorter handles)in Nappa leather
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom width: 11.2
> 
> 
> 
> Top width: 15.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Height: 9.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth: 5.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strap drop: 10
> 
> FRONT POCKET
> Height: 6.3
> Width: 9.2
> Depth: 0.9
> 
> 
> I have this model as well, and the size is perfect for 'normal' wear..i.e. like a normal midi bag ..The regular size I think more as a travel version..



http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> Hello ladies!  Its been a while since I been on PF but I have enjoyed reading all of your posts  regarding the Spring/Summer collection and your great new bags!  I am about to order a couple of bags and really need some input.  I just love the Soulmate Midi and plan to order a Brown Nabuk, so I will be Soulmate sisters with LoveHandbags and possibly others!
> 
> Anabg and LoveHandbags, I am also thinking of a Soulmate Midi in a Burgundi or some other deep wine color.  Can you tell me a little more about your Burgundi bags?  I found your pictures but its a little hard to tell from the photos the true color since I believe it has a depth that can not easily be picked up in a photo.  Thanks so much!



Hi Dmarie!  oh my word, two great leathers!!!!!!!  You are going to LOVE the Brown Nabuk... It is just to die for!  I seriously swoon!  And the Soulmate style suits these luxurious Nabuks perfectly.  So great decision there!

Now on to your next great possible choice...I am still completely in love with my Burgundi, it is strong yet feels very nice to the touch, handles well in bad weather.  She is a bit of a chameleon, which I adore....Sometimes can look darker... Sometimes more cranberry.  It is a very saturated deep color, gorgy gorgeous and a great neutral.  It matches with everything I own off the top of my head.  I think you would love it.  It is thick and look luscious.  Very happy I got her!  I can try to post another pic when I get home


----------



## bonniekir

ETenebris said:


> Bonnie, what color is yours? We need pics!


 

Sure..here goes. My bag is in Purple pebbled, but with shorter handles, because I cant do shoulder bags..


http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-199.html#post28665971


----------



## Dmarie2020

LoveHandbags,

Thank you for the quick response!  I know that you know once you get started on an idea, the anxious-ness (if such a word, because it's not really anxiety) to get feedback!   I've been holding off for over 6 months and now ready to jump into some MM leather deliciousness!

I would really appreciate additional picture post of burgundi!  Ideally, I would like a Nubak in this color, but I don't think that it is an option.  

Two more question, are you happy with the additional 2 inches on the Soulmate straps?  I looked at the dimensions and that does seems to be a good modification.  Why the elimination of the magnets?  Just curious about that decision.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dmarie2020

bonnie, love, love, love the brown Nubak!  It looks like melted chocolate to me!  So timely, I am planning to order the same bag.  Is the hardware the light gold?


----------



## MadMadCat

Hello! I am new to this section of the forum, and i am enjoying very much the showcase of these fantastic bags.

I will be vacationing in Italy at the end of July, and I was wondering if  Massaccesi has a showroom open to the public. Does anyone know? I am terrible at purchasing stuff on the web. I can never figure out the size, fit or color...after many mistakes (the last being a Fendi purse I will never wear) I decided to give up online purchases, so I really hope there is a place for me to see the bags before ordering one!

Thanks!


----------



## paintednightsky

Thank you all!   Really excited about getting my first Massaccesi.  I don't have a color like it yet.  I also requested sample swatches to plan future orders


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dmarie, I had my Soulmate straps lengthened because I already knew by the measurements that the original lengths were going to be too near to my armpits when I carried the pocketbook on my shoulder.  And I do not like that at all.  I don't want anything touching me.  I'd go without a bra if braless me wouldn't scare people.  I actually think my straps might be 2 1/2 inches longer.  You can see my Soulmate - Katia - in the pictures thread.  She's the big beautiful ANCIENT GOLD!  There is one of her hanging on a fence post, I think.  That might help you.*
 



Dmarie2020 said:


> LoveHandbags,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response!  I know that you know once you get started on an idea, the anxious-ness (if such a word, because it's not really anxiety) to get feedback!   I've been holding off for over 6 months and now ready to jump into some MM leather deliciousness!
> 
> I would really appreciate additional picture post of burgundi!  Ideally, I would like a Nubak in this color, but I don't think that it is an option.
> 
> Two more question, are you happy with the additional 2 inches on the Soulmate straps?  I looked at the dimensions and that does seems to be a good modification.  Why the elimination of the magnets?  Just curious about that decision.
> 
> Thanks again!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> LoveHandbags,
> 
> Thank you for the quick response!  I know that you know once you get started on an idea, the anxious-ness (if such a word, because it's not really anxiety) to get feedback!   I've been holding off for over 6 months and now ready to jump into some MM leather deliciousness!
> 
> I would really appreciate additional picture post of burgundi!  Ideally, I would like a Nubak in this color, but I don't think that it is an option.
> 
> Two more question, are you happy with the additional 2 inches on the Soulmate straps?  I looked at the dimensions and that does seems to be a good modification.  Why the elimination of the magnets?  Just curious about that decision.
> 
> Thanks again!



Still stuck at work Dmarie, sorry!  Not able to do pix yet.  I did not add additional to my strap length, that was our dear odebdo, although with my next bag I might just to have a little variety.  Elimination of the magnets is just a me thing, with that fabulous interior middle section that zips I knew I would not need it and I just love the leather on the interior sides without obstruction.  I know others need more security and have need for the magnets.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Dmarie, I had my Soulmate straps lengthened because I already knew by the measurements that the original lengths were going to be too near to my armpits when I carried the pocketbook on my shoulder.  And I do not like that at all.  I don't want anything touching me.  I'd go without a bra if braless me wouldn't scare people.  I actually think my straps might be 2 1/2 inches longer.  You can see my Soulmate - Katia - in the pictures thread.  She's the big beautiful ANCIENT GOLD!  There is one of her hanging on a fence post, I think.  That might help you.*



Oh yes Moon!  That is right!  Odebdo just lengthened her straps on that gorgeous Soulmate Midi of hers, I forgot you did with Katia first!  I may lengthen my next one just for some variety.  I love a nice drop.  That picture of yours really shows it.  Very comfy over coats, so I may with my next.


----------



## Violet Bleu

bonniekir said:


> As one can see on the pics, my memory re the height of the Angel and the Selene was a bit off..the difference is much less  one inch on the sides and a bit more in the middle due to the slight bowler shape..
> 
> 
> The tassel can easily be removed, and there is an internal d-ring strap to hold the messenger strap, but I'm lazy, and find it a bit more easy to clip it on the ring that holds the tassel One can also ommit the 'angel' flaps completely if one rather likes less hw and do without the tassel. The tassel could be used for keys though..well, a lot can be done to personalize the bag completely.
> 
> 
> But what I would do next time I am having the Angel is, that I will ask Marco to use a zip just a cm or one and half cm  longer, so I can open the bag fully stretched out..a feature that might cost a bit extra...buy I can never find my stuff, and must open the bag fully!



That hardware looks fantastic!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> LoveHandbags,
> I would really appreciate additional picture post of burgundi!!



Still here at work, I can't leave until a fax arrives, if it helps while waiting I dug up the link to my old pix here of Burgundi: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/squeeee-straight-from-massaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911-7.html
Hope that helps!  Pix are tough for me to post these days unless it's the weekend.


----------



## anabg

Dmarie2020 said:


> Hello ladies!  Its been a while since I been on PF but I have enjoyed reading all of your posts  regarding the Spring/Summer collection and your great new bags!  I am about to order a couple of bags and really need some input.  I just love the Soulmate Midi and plan to order a Brown Nabuk, so I will be Soulmate sisters with LoveHandbags and possibly others!
> 
> Anabg and LoveHandbags, I am also thinking of a Soulmate Midi in a Burgundi or some other deep wine color.  Can you tell me a little more about your Burgundi bags?  I found your pictures but its a little hard to tell from the photos the true color since I believe it has a depth that can not easily be picked up in a photo.  Thanks so much!



Hi! The Burgundy bag is actually for my mom.  I already gave it to her. But I go to her house this weekend and can take more photos.  She hasn't had a chance to use it yet.  The day I took the pictures, it was terribly overcast.  The bag is dark but not as dark as the pictures show.   Great neutral color. To me sometimes it can look dark red, sometimes brown, sometimes purple (like eggplant color?)...   I think it goes with everything.  I will definitely try to take better pics .


----------



## Dmarie2020

LoveHandbags! said:


> Still here at work, I can't leave until a fax arrives, if it helps while waiting I dug up the link to my old pix here of Burgundi: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...assaccesi-handbags-in-italy-she-882911-7.html
> Hope that helps!  Pix are tough for me to post these days unless it's the weekend.


Lovie, thank you so much for the link to your burgundi bag. I think I may have a bespoke Belen Echandia Take Me Everywhere in a color that is very similar.   I love that bag and need to pull out!

Please do post others when ever you have time, if you don't mind.  It's always helpful to see others.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonfancy said:


> *Dmarie, I had my Soulmate straps lengthened because I already knew by the measurements that the original lengths were going to be too near to my armpits when I carried the pocketbook on my shoulder.  And I do not like that at all.  I don't want anything touching me.  I'd go without a bra if braless me wouldn't scare people.  I actually think my straps might be 2 1/2 inches longer.  You can see my Soulmate - Katia - in the pictures thread.  She's the big beautiful ANCIENT GOLD!  There is one of her hanging on a fence post, I think.  That might help you.*


Moonie, thanks for the input on strap length changes.  I definitely need a bag that stays on my shoulder and I know the Selene Midi (9.3") and Minerva Midi (11.4") lengths work great for me.  I may even go up another 1/2 inch to be closer to those.  The Soulmate Midi drops are only 8.25" which will not be long enough.

BTW, Katia is one gorgeous bag!  I can see why you like to give her lots of opportunities to explore her surroundings.  I like when she found the roses.  She's like a big puddle  of sunshine!


----------



## Dmarie2020

anabg,

Whenever you have time to take more pics, I would really appreciate it!  Yes, I know the lighting conditions can be so tricky with these leathers that have nuanced qualities to them.  

I am hoping to bring that bag with me on a trip to France in September and use as my day bag to carry camera, maps, water bottle, etc.  I think with the messenger strap it should serve well, while being so stylish at the same time!


----------



## ETenebris

Do you think they will have an anniversary sale? Do bespoke bags ever go on sale? Also, will there be new styles for fall?


----------



## lenie

Dmarie2020 said:


> Moonie, thanks for the input on strap length changes.  I definitely need a bag that stays on my shoulder and I know the Selene Midi (9.3") and Minerva Midi (11.4") lengths work great for me.  I may even go up another 1/2 inch to be closer to those.  The Soulmate Midi drops are only 8.25" which will not be long enough.
> 
> BTW, Katia is one gorgeous bag!  I can see why you like to give her lots of opportunities to explore her surroundings.  I like when she found the roses.  She's like a big puddle  of sunshine!




The soulmate does come with a longer cross body strap, in case that works for you.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> Lovie, Please do post others when ever you have time, if you don't mind.  It's always helpful to see others.


 

Here you are Dmarie-my arriving home from work with sunlight verses moonlight increased your odds considerably of getting a picture.   


From Sea to Shining Burgundi Sea... http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...es-only-no-chatter-908113-4.html#post28794542


I took her out, placed her on my lap and the lighting was perfect to show her chameleon self........we've got sun and shade here.  It has been true love since the moment I held her last year!


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM is in a small workshop that has been in his family for decades.  Maybe one day he will have a showroom.  But right now his little atelier is the only place where one could possibly see a gathering of his bags.  I'm sure I'm not the only one who wishes to walk around inside that workshop.  Can you imagine how thrilling it would be inside there?  Bags everywhere and all that delicious scent of fine leather?* 




MadMadCat said:


> Hello! I am new to this section of the forum, and i am enjoying very much the showcase of these fantastic bags.
> 
> I will be vacationing in Italy at the end of July, and I was wondering if  Massaccesi has a showroom open to the public. Does anyone know? I am terrible at purchasing stuff on the web. I can never figure out the size, fit or color...after many mistakes (the last being a Fendi purse I will never wear) I decided to give up online purchases, so I really hope there is a place for me to see the bags before ordering one!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dmarie, Katia thanks you for your compliments.  Yes, she is definitely a little piece of sunshine, and I love her SO MUCH.  She and I got caught in a scary thunderstorm a few hours ago.  I got drenched, so of course I had to examine Katia right away.  She was completely wet too, but the rain just ran right off of her.  It didn't mar her leather handles either.  My DOGS were the only ones the storm upset!*
:rain:





Dmarie2020 said:


> Moonie, thanks for the input on strap length changes.  I definitely need a bag that stays on my shoulder and I know the Selene Midi (9.3") and Minerva Midi (11.4") lengths work great for me.  I may even go up another 1/2 inch to be closer to those.  The Soulmate Midi drops are only 8.25" which will not be long enough.
> 
> BTW, Katia is one gorgeous bag!  I can see why you like to give her lots of opportunities to explore her surroundings.  I like when she found the roses.  She's like a big puddle  of sunshine!


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG, wouldn't that be fabulous!?    Marco opened his doors in July or August, didn't he?  I can't remember exactly, and I'm too lazy to go look it up.  But since he just had a Sample Sale, I don't know what he would discount?  He's got some brand new designs to show us for AW15 so he's certainly concentrating on those.  I wonder if he would consider a group bespoke?  If we met a specific quota of orders we would have a discount on the bag the group chooses.  I bet a Soulmate Bespoke would be out of this world!* 



ETenebris said:


> Do you think they will have an anniversary sale? Do bespoke bags ever go on sale? Also, will there be new styles for fall?


----------



## ETenebris

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG, wouldn't that be fabulous!?    Marco opened his doors in July or August, didn't he?  I can't remember exactly, and I'm too lazy to go look it up.  But since he just had a Sample Sale, I don't know what he would discount?  He's got some brand new designs to show us for AW15 so he's certainly concentrating on those.  I wonder if he would consider a group bespoke?  If we met a specific quota of orders we would have a discount on the bag the group chooses.  I bet a Soulmate Bespoke would be out of this world!*


New designs sound promising. I am looking for a potential work bag...probably the Athena. Is there a projected date for the A/W bags (or to get a first look, at least)?


----------



## Dmarie2020

LoveHandbags! said:


> Here you are Dmarie-my arriving home from work with sunlight verses moonlight increased your odds considerably of getting a picture.
> 
> 
> From Sea to Shining Burgundi Sea... http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...es-only-no-chatter-908113-4.html#post28794542
> 
> 
> I took her out, placed her on my lap and the lighting was perfect to show her chameleon self........we've got sun and shade here.  It has been true love since the moment I held her last year!



So beautiful!  Thank you so much taking the time to send!

Look what I pulled out!  Yes, it is from BE and I believe an old MM creation!  I think the leather is very similar to the Burgundi.  I loved this bag and may need to revisit.  I should also send photos to MM!


----------



## gack

Ho Lee Mo Lee that is incredibly beautiful


----------



## gack

It's so many different shades all at once


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ETenebris said:


> New designs sound promising. I am looking for a potential work bag...probably the Athena. Is there a projected date for the A/W bags (or to get a first look, at least)?



He has posted 2 sneak peak pictures on the MM Facebook page. They look beautiful!  I cannot wait to see more!    if you do go with a current design, I think Athena would be a great work bag.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Dmarie, Katia thanks you for your compliments.  Yes, she is definitely a little piece of sunshine, and I love her SO MUCH.  She and I got caught in a scary thunderstorm a few hours ago.  I got drenched, so of course I had to examine Katia right away.  She was completely wet too, but the rain just ran right off of her.  It didn't mar her leather handles either.  My DOGS were the only ones the storm upset!*
> :rain:



Moonfanciful, I got caught in the rain with my Africa too and she was perfect afterward.  I just blotted her with a tissue once inside and she was happy!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> They are all gorgeous!  Do you have a favorite?????
> I have 4 bags in production and now you have me dreaming of the chocolate nubuck!



Do we have any updates sandysandiego??!!??    I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonfanciful, I got caught in the rain with my Africa too and she was perfect afterward.  I just blotted her with a tissue once inside and she was happy!




OMG -- you got caught in the rain and Katia was okay?  Wow.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> OMG -- you got caught in the rain and Katia was okay?  Wow.



Hi Tankgirl, yes both my Africa Bronze and Moonfancy's Africa Ancient Gold were perfect, I was so relieved!  I have had the same experience with my Massaccesi Pebbleds, I just blot mine with a soft cloth or tissue once indoors and they show no water marks.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes!  Katia was better off than I was.  And better off than my dogs.  MM leather is the best!  His African leathers are beyond amazing.
*



Tankgirl said:


> OMG -- you got caught in the rain and Katia was okay?  Wow.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Our Africas need to meet, Lovie!  And so do we!!*



LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonfanciful, I got caught in the rain with my Africa too and she was perfect afterward.  I just blotted her with a tissue once inside and she was happy!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Does anyone know when the mini sizes will come out?


----------



## MadMadCat

Thank you for the answer, Moonfancy!
It would be wonderful indeed!! And super interesting.
Too bad! Maybe i will try to "study" more on this thread and the other one with the MM picture, hoping i won't make another mistake!


----------



## sandysandiego

Still waiting 

I paid 3 weeks ago for the 4 bags.  One of the bags I ordered was the Bronze Midi Soulmate and apparently they are waiting on the leather.  I hope to hear soon



LoveHandbags! said:


> Do we have any updates sandysandiego??!!??    I can't wait!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Our Africas need to meet, Lovie!  And so do we!!*


 

Totally agree!   Now that will be something!!!!




sandysandiego said:


> Still waiting
> 
> I paid 3 weeks ago for the 4 bags.  One of the bags I ordered was the Bronze Midi Soulmate and apparently they are waiting on the leather.  I hope to hear soon


 

See sandysands, if you had not been so pure of heart and given me such good advice to buy my Bronze they would have not run out!  That greedy Lovie had to buy two bags in that leather and that was that.  Poor you and tenKrat had to wait and I am so sorry!  *It will ALL be worth it!*  I would even wait longer if I had to, it one already one of my all-time favorites, so hang in there!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> Apple Green Midi Selene with Zips, silver hardware, S/S 2015
> 
> Shown cinched.




Quoting you from the *no chat* thread and posting it here because that picture is just so delicious Moonstarry starry night!  Yum!  It is such a happy MM handbag!


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *OMG, wouldn't that be fabulous!?    Marco opened his doors in July or August, didn't he?  I can't remember exactly, and I'm too lazy to go look it up.  But since he just had a Sample Sale, I don't know what he would discount?  He's got some brand new designs to show us for AW15 so he's certainly concentrating on those.  I wonder if he would consider a group bespoke?  If we met a specific quota of orders we would have a discount on the bag the group chooses.  I bet a Soulmate Bespoke would be out of this world!*



A group bespoke is a great idea!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *I wonder if he would consider a group bespoke?  If we met a specific quota of orders we would have a discount on the bag the group chooses.  I bet a Soulmate Bespoke would be out of this world!*


 



paintednightsky said:


> A group bespoke is a great idea!


 

Oh you both are so right, those Group Bespokes are so fun!!!!!  I would love that!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)


Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!


So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Quoting you from the *no chat* thread and posting it here because that picture is just so delicious Moonstarry starry night!  Yum!  It is such a happy MM handbag!



Isn't it just amazing!! The Apple Green is just such a great colour!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:




Is your friend a more classic kind of gal or a free spirit type of gal? I would vote for black nappa or pebbled or an africa leather for a more classic personality type...free spirit personality i would maybe go for a pop of orange, which i love, or red or blue...or an africa leather lol!


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> See sandysands, if you had not been so pure of heart and given me such good advice to buy my Bronze they would have not run out!  That greedy Lovie had to buy two bags in that leather and that was that.  Poor you and tenKrat had to wait and I am so sorry!  *It will ALL be worth it!*  I would even wait longer if I had to, it one already one of my all-time favorites, so hang in there!



I'm waiting..! 

No need to apologize, Lovie.  You were more decisive and quicker to pull the trigger.  If Marco hadn't been able to get more African Bronze, then I would have ordered something in African Lead or Ancient Gold instead.  I  the metallic leathers.


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:





Odebdo said:


> Is your friend a more classic kind of gal or a free spirit type of gal? I would vote for black nappa or pebbled or an africa leather for a more classic personality type...free spirit personality i would maybe go for a pop of orange, which i love, or red or blue...or an africa leather lol!



I agree with Odebdo on the nappa and African leathers. Black nappa with gunmetal HW or taupe nappa with light gold HW would be classy.  Or, your friend's favorite color in nappa.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi, Odebbie!  What do you think of your new bags?  Have you worn any of them yet?

I noticed you have two precious additions to your family.  Wow!  You have a crazy life, yeah?


----------



## paintednightsky

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:


'

What a great friend!  I would say it depends on the friend's personality.  I know I'd love purple and teal for a bright pop of color, but depending on the friend they might like something different.  Depending on what colors they already have, etc.


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:




I think the phoebes look great in all colours but if I was looking for something extra special I would opt for the textured or mock croc leathers [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know when the mini sizes will come out?




I've asked for mini sizes and bags with extra hardware. I was told Marco was working on the mini's so I would expect to see one or two in August [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> My bags are here!! These are not the best pictures so I apologize...I had like 10 minutes to rip the box open, unpack, and take pictures before my husband got home and we were off to pick our twins up!  But I will share as bad pictures are better than no pictures! I will take better pics for the pics reference thread!
> 
> Cobalt nubuck midi Soulmate, gold hardware, handles lengthened 2 inches, no magnetic popper.
> 
> View attachment 3043736
> 
> 
> I could not pass up the Selene sale...Aqua pebbled midi Selene, silver hardware...gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043737
> 
> 
> And I threw in a Phoebe last minute to try the Nappa leather...orange Nappa Phoebe
> 
> View attachment 3043738
> 
> 
> All three beauties that made a hot summer day feel like Christmas morning!!
> 
> View attachment 3043739




Three perfectly gorgeous coloured bags - congratulations!! I love them all...


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> I've asked for mini sizes and bags with extra hardware. I was told Marco was working on the mini's so I would expect to see one or two in August [emoji3]



Oohhh!!! Exciting! I remember emailing Valentina about it, but she didn't tell me when they would release the new collection. She just said that it would be soon.


----------



## Dmarie2020

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:


Lovie, I think a navy either Nappa or Pebbled leather Phoebe would be lovely and versatile.  Would be beautiful with jeans or dressed up for work going out.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Hi, Odebbie!  What do you think of your new bags?  Have you worn any of them yet?
> 
> I noticed you have two precious additions to your family.  Wow!  You have a crazy life, yeah?



I love the new bags...sadly it is storming and raining pretty much everyday here...the flooding is not good, but only effects me in the way I drive to get to some places...so my Soulmate midi is just sitting since I am not bringing her out in rain when it is obviously going to rain.

So me and my Aqua midi Selene are great friends and I love it!  I knew I loved the style, but the color is just perfect!  And my little Phoebe got to go on date night this past weekend!

Yes...my house is CRAZY with our twins who are 13 months old now...they are crawling and into EVERYTHING!  They keep me on my toes for sure, but I would not have it any other way and I feel so blessed to be their Momma!  My baby girl is already prone to stealing my bags, granted, right now she just wants to chew on them, but I have a feeling she may have her Momma's love for fine leather!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I love the new bags...sadly it is storming and raining pretty much everyday here...the flooding is not good, but only effects me in the way I drive to get to some places...so my Soulmate midi is just sitting since I am not bringing her out in rain when it is obviously going to rain.
> 
> 
> 
> So me and my Aqua midi Selene are great friends and I love it!  I knew I loved the style, but the color is just perfect!  And my little Phoebe got to go on date night this past weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes...my house is CRAZY with our twins who are 13 months old now...they are crawling and into EVERYTHING!  They keep me on my toes for sure, but I would not have it any other way and I feel so blessed to be their Momma!  My baby girl is already prone to stealing my bags, granted, right now she just wants to chew on them, but I have a feeling she may have her Momma's love for fine leather!




Aqua is so pretty. 

I think someday I will order a Soulmate Midi and have the handles lengthened as you did. A smart modification!

Funny, but not surprising, that your daughter is already attracted to leather bags. What fun she will have as she gets older looking at and trying on your beautiful collection of handbags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'll ask Marco about the minis.
I asked him about the organizers.
And I asked him about a possible bespoke for us.
What else can I ask him?
I purely LOVE messin' with Marco!*





Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know when the mini sizes will come out?


----------



## Moonfancy

*A Phoebe will be such a wonderful gift!  WOW!

I'd want a Phoebe in African Gold.  So I'd have a big Gold (Katia) and a little Gold.

If MM could ever get dark emerald, I'd want Phoebe in that.  With some gold studs.  Of course, your basic black is ALWAYS a good choice.  So is melty chocolate brown.  Or teal!  

I'm sure I helped you not at all.*





LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies, sending out these Massaccesi  questions and getting all of your opinions has been most wonderful and valuable to me......so....... I am planning a bit ahead and wanting to buy a very dear friend of mine a *Phoebe* for Christmas (LOL, I know, I plan too far in advance, but it will be here before you know it!)
> 
> 
> Since I moved out of state away from where she lives 14 years ago, she and I have always sent each other 'birthday boxes" and "Christmas boxes".  It has become a tradition now, and I have to say it is THE most fun!
> 
> 
> So if you were going to surprise your friend, or your friend was going to surprise YOU!  Which* Phoebe* would you want!!!!!  :snowballs: :santawave:


----------



## Violet Bleu

Moonfancy said:


> *I'll ask Marco about the minis.
> I asked him about the organizers.
> And I asked him about a possible bespoke for us.
> What else can I ask him?
> I purely LOVE messin' with Marco!*



Thank you! I have been waiting for these mini sizes patiently! Lol


----------



## paintednightsky

Does anyone know if they've shipped out the sample sale bags yet?   I saw on their post it said 2 business days but haven't heard anything yet. *edit* never mind!  As soon as I posted this I got tracking


----------



## jxwilliams

Yes I received my tracking info on Monday that by bag had shipped!


----------



## lenie

I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!


----------



## jxwilliams

I just received my taupe soulmate!!  It shipped Monday and it arrived today is California!  Wow!!!  I love it!!  The only thing that I'm not sure about is the weight--seems a bit heavy to me?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Is your friend a more classic kind of gal or a free spirit type of gal? I would vote for black nappa or pebbled or an africa leather for a more classic personality type...free spirit personality i would maybe go for a pop of orange, which i love, or red or blue...or an africa leather lol!





tenKrat said:


> I agree with Odebdo on the nappa and African leathers. Black nappa with gunmetal HW or taupe nappa with light gold HW would be classy.  Or, your friend's favorite color in nappa.





paintednightsky said:


> '
> What a great friend!  I would say it depends on the friend's personality.  I know I'd love purple and teal for a bright pop of color, but depending on the friend they might like something different.  Depending on what colors they already have, etc.





BigCherry said:


> I think the phoebes look great in all colours but if I was looking for something extra special I would opt for the textured or mock croc leathers [emoji3]





Dmarie2020 said:


> Lovie, I think a navy either Nappa or Pebbled leather Phoebe would be lovely and versatile.  Would be beautiful with jeans or dressed up for work going out.





Moonfancy said:


> *A Phoebe will be such a wonderful gift!  WOW!*
> 
> *I'd want a Phoebe in African Gold.  So I'd have a big Gold (Katia) and a little Gold.*
> 
> *If MM could ever get dark emerald, I'd want Phoebe in that.  With some gold studs.  Of course, your basic black is ALWAYS a good choice.  So is melty chocolate brown.  Or teal!  *
> 
> *I'm sure I helped you not at all.*


 

OOooooooooooooooooooh, thank you SO much everyone!  It has been beyond fun reading all your suggestions, I truly appreciate it!  I am leaning towards an Africa leather! But the nice thing is that I have time to see which MM leathers will debut in the AW collection.   I will keep you all posted.  Thank you again


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053440
> View attachment 3053441


 
Truly stunning, lenie!  *I just love her.*  I also love that you already own a Taupe Minerva but had to get a Taupe Soulmate (sounds like something I have been known to do.......love the leather?  Must get it in two styles.  It has been a tool of survival for me!!!)  Enjoy every moment of wearing this beauty!  I can't wait to see her Olive Pebbled sister when she arrives!  I still think of Julija's pretty MM Olive Pebbled!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

jxwilliams said:


> I just received my taupe soulmate!!  It shipped Monday and it arrived today is California!  Wow!!!  I love it!!  The only thing that I'm not sure about is the weight--seems a bit heavy to me?


 

Cannot wait to see her jxwilliams!  The Pebbleds do feel slightly heavier to me when I just pick them up, but for some reason do not feel heavy on my shoulder.  I find the weight disperses quite well.  I hope you have the same experience.  I cannot tolerate really heavy bags, and so far all my MMs have been just heavenly!  Please post pictures when you can, I can't wait to see yours, it was one of my favorites available in the sale!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> I'm waiting&#8230;..!
> 
> No need to apologize, Lovie.  You were more decisive and quicker to pull the trigger.  If Marco hadn't been able to get more African Bronze, then I would have ordered something in African Lead or Ancient Gold instead.  I  the metallic leathers.


 

Thank you so much dearest tenKrat  you are such a sweetie, and I am with you, I  the metallic leathers too.  And nobody does them better than Marco!  Just yesterday DH and I shipped my metallic Chanel to consignment because I love my Massaccesi's more!!! * I will do a happy dance when yours is in your arms!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> Does anyone know when the mini sizes will come out?


 
From your words Violet Bleu to Marco's ears!!!!!  Swooooooooooooooon!


Did you all see this today?  (photo credit Massaccesi FB page)


I seriously need one now!!!! _* Why do I love blue so much???  I am insatiable, cannot get enough!*_


It looks like a Blue Croc stamp MINI Zhoe  *She is stunningly beautiful!* 


I love LOVE this photo too!  Something Mini in the Woods!!!!!  Squeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LoveHandbags! said:


> From your words Violet Bleu to Marco's ears!!!!!  Swooooooooooooooon!
> 
> 
> Did you all see this today?  (photo credit Massaccesi FB page)
> 
> 
> I seriously need one now!!!! _* Why do I love blue so much???  I am insatiable, cannot get enough!*_
> 
> 
> It looks like a Blue Croc stamp MINI Zhoe  *She is stunningly beautiful!*
> 
> 
> I love LOVE this photo too!  Something Mini in the Woods!!!!!  Squeeeeeeeee!



That bag looks beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I have been waiting for these mini sizes patiently! Lol


He posted an amazing blue croco MINI ZHOE on his instagram!! Also on his FB page.  EDIT: Oops I see that you posted the pic. Isn't it incredible???


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):


----------



## BlueCherry

momasaurus said:


> He posted an amazing blue croco MINI ZHOE on his instagram!! Also on his FB page.  EDIT: Oops I see that you posted the pic. Isn't it incredible???




Yes it's a stunning shade of blue, perfect for autumn and winter.


----------



## BlueCherry

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674




It looks gorgeous on you, such a pretty outfit. And do I see little red matching toes?? [emoji3]


----------



## Violet Bleu

momasaurus said:


> He posted an amazing blue croco MINI ZHOE on his instagram!! Also on his FB page.  EDIT: Oops I see that you posted the pic. Isn't it incredible???



It's beautiful, and I'm a sucker for blue bags!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674



Zhoe looks so good as a clutch!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674


 

*You Beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Love everything about this look right down to your shoes.  That Red Cherry Zhoe looks fabulous as a clutch!!!!!  I think your mod shot is our first with Zhoe as a clutch!!!!  This is such a beautiful look.  I beg of you to post it in our Reference Pictures Only *no chat* thread so for all to enjoy (or give me to permission to post it myself!  This is one to be remembered!
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...es-only-no-chatter-908113-4.html#post28810912


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> That bag looks beautiful!


Could not agree more!!! It is hip, fresh, young and classic all at the same time!  I can see dressing this one up or wearing with the most casual of outfits.  L--o--v--e!




momasaurus said:


> He posted an amazing blue croco MINI ZHOE on his instagram!! Also on his FB page.  EDIT: Oops I see that you posted the pic. Isn't it incredible???


 Yes!  It is just incredible!  My heart literally skipped a beat and I *gasped* as I saw it!!!!   On another note, momasaurus, did you see cutie iluvbagsandshoes (your bag twin) with her Red Cherry Zhoe worn as a clutch???!!!???  You would look so beautiful with yours as a clutch too, and your gorgeous scarf!


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> Could not agree more!!! It is hip, fresh, young and classic all at the same time!  I can see dressing this one up or wearing with the most casual of outfits.  L--o--v--e!
> 
> 
> Yes!  It is just incredible!  My heart literally skipped a beat and I *gasped* as I saw it!!!!   On another note, momasaurus, did you see cutie iluvbagsandshoes (your bag twin) with her Red Cherry Zhoe worn as a clutch???!!!???  You would look so beautiful with yours as a clutch too, and your gorgeous scarf!


Aren't you sweet to remember my Zhoe. 
yesss !!!! 
love it as a clutch. 
and that little blue croc mini Zhoe will also make a wonderful clutch, yes?


----------



## tenKrat

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674




Thank you for the mod shot. Very nice. Love the cherry Zhoe.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

BigCherry said:


> It looks gorgeous on you, such a pretty outfit. And do I see little red matching toes?? [emoji3]







Violet Bleu said:


> Zhoe looks so good as a clutch!







LoveHandbags! said:


> *You Beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  Love everything about this look right down to your shoes.  That Red Cherry Zhoe looks fabulous as a clutch!!!!!  I think your mod shot is our first with Zhoe as a clutch!!!!  This is such a beautiful look.  I beg of you to post it in our Reference Pictures Only *no chat* thread so for all to enjoy (or give me to permission to post it myself!  This is one to be remembered!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...es-only-no-chatter-908113-4.html#post28810912







tenKrat said:


> Thank you for the mod shot. Very nice. Love the cherry Zhoe.




Thank you everyone- you all are so kind!


----------



## msd_bags

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674




Lovely!!



Can't wait to see the minis!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!




This is beautiful lenie!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Here is my sample sale taupe soulmate!  The smell of leather is intoxicating!!


----------



## msd_bags

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3054602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my sample sale taupe soulmate!  The smell of leather is intoxicating!!


I'm jealous!  I want one! :giggles:  Really beautiful and I know what you mean about the leather smell. But I want to wait for the minis too!


----------



## jxwilliams

msd_bags said:


> I'm jealous!  I want one! :giggles:  Really beautiful and I know what you mean about the leather smell. But I want to wait for the minis too!




This is definitely a BIG bag so I don't blame you!  I carried it yesterday while running a few errands and would definitely recommend to anyone interested in this bag (who would carry on the shoulder) to consider lengthening the double straps.  One kept falling off my shoulder.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3054602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my sample sale taupe soulmate!  The smell of leather is intoxicating!!




*It is just stunning*, I am in love!  Your Soulmate is such a beautiful bag!


----------



## jxwilliams

LoveHandbags! said:


> *It is just stunning*, I am in love!  Your Soulmate is such a beautiful bag!



Thanks *Love*!  Your enthusiasm is contagious!!  I love it--just getting used to her since she's a little more high maintenance than my bronze Minerva.  Not as easy to carry but so soft, smooshy, unique....totally worth it.  I was thinking that if they were my children, she would be my more difficult/challenging one, lol!!  

BTW my 9 year old son keeps telling me he likes my bronze Minerva better--he says it "sparkles" haha!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You saw the mini on MM's Facebook, right?*




Violet Bleu said:


> Thank you! I have been waiting for these mini sizes patiently! Lol


----------



## Violet Bleu

Moonfancy said:


> *You saw the mini on MM's Facebook, right?*



Yes! It looks beautiful!


----------



## Moonstarr

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3054602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my sample sale taupe soulmate!  The smell of leather is intoxicating!!



Look at all that gorgeous leather! Congrats!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, that just beats all.  You traded your Chanel for a MASSACCESSI!  I hope Marco sees this.  It will make him so happy! * 




LoveHandbags! said:


> Thank you so much dearest tenKrat  you are such a sweetie, and I am with you, I  the metallic leathers too.  And nobody does them better than Marco!  Just yesterday DH and I shipped my metallic Chanel to consignment because I love my Massaccesi's more!!! * I will do a happy dance when yours is in your arms!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think MM ladies are all so sweet!  A veritable CLUTCH of wonderful women.

Sorry.  Couldn't resist.*





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Thank you everyone- you all are so kind!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yep.  Really need to lengthen the Soulmate straps.  I think several of us have done so and are very happy with the adjustment.  I think mine are 2 inches longer.  Maybe 2 1/2.  I can't remember which.  I'll ask MM.  *




jxwilliams said:


> This is definitely a BIG bag so I don't blame you!  I carried it yesterday while running a few errands and would definitely recommend to anyone interested in this bag (who would carry on the shoulder) to consider lengthening the double straps.  One kept falling off my shoulder.


----------



## paintednightsky

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3054602
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my sample sale taupe soulmate!  The smell of leather is intoxicating!!


 Beautiful bag!


----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053440
> View attachment 3053441



Love!  Looks beautiful!  
Is there a picture of someone wearing one for size reference?  I didn't think I'd like the style as much as seeing these pictures.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!



Those are helpful close-up shots of the taupe pebbled.  Makes me consider this leather for a future purchase.  Same-colored handles look great.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, Paintednightsky!  We have a pictures-only thread.  I think you can find some more pictures of pretty Soulmate there! * 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html





paintednightsky said:


> Love!  Looks beautiful!
> Is there a picture of someone wearing one for size reference?  I didn't think I'd like the style as much as seeing these pictures.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I am sorry it took so long to get pictures-crazy busy at work. Here is my regular Soulmate in Taupe pebbled leather with Taupe handles. The leather is incredible. She is so smooshy and fluid (if that makes sense). I love Taupe- I have a Taupe Minerva. It goes with absolutely everything! Her sister, Soulmate in Olive pebbled leather with Olive handles, is on her way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053440
> View attachment 3053441


 

The Soulmate in Taupe looks just great  in pebbeled!!! Love to see a fav colour of mine the Olive, when your bag arrives!



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I just wanted to share a picture from this weekend with my red cherry Zhoe (cross body strap removed):
> View attachment 3053674


 

Oh my, you look so chic with the Zhoe worn as a clutch!!

Congrats to you both with your bags!


----------



## paintednightsky

Thanks Moonfancy! 

I got my bag today! I'll attach pictures of some swatches with indoor and outdoor lighting if it helps anyone.  1st is outdoor, 2nd is indoor, 3rd is an old picture of my BE's, missing some   Really hope he decides to carry other leather finishes in the future 

Edit Colors in first pic are: 1st row: Nabuk Cobalt, Nabuk Cobalt Shimmer (very slight shimmer/gloss), SMALL square is Blue Beetle, Pebbled Teal, Nabuk Taupe, Nabuk Brown 2nd Row: Africa Bronze, Pebbled Plum, Purple, and Light Lilac  2nd pic is same order just flipped.


----------



## msd_bags

paintednightsky said:


> Thanks Moonfancy!
> 
> I got my bag today! I'll attach pictures of some swatches with indoor and outdoor lighting if it helps anyone.  1st is outdoor, 2nd is indoor, 3rd is an old picture of my BE's, missing some   Really hope he decides to carry other leather finishes in the future


Hi!  Thanks for posting the swatches.  I hope you wouldn't mind listing the color names.  At the 2nd row of the first pic, are those Plum, Dark Navy and Pink Doll?  I'm interested in these colors.  Are they the same swatches on the 1st row of the 2nd pic?

Thanks!!


----------



## paintednightsky

msd_bags said:


> Hi!  Thanks for posting the swatches.  I hope you wouldn't mind listing the color names.  At the 2nd row of the first pic, are those Plum, Dark Navy and Pink Doll?  I'm interested in these colors.  Are they the same swatches on the 1st row of the 2nd pic?
> 
> Thanks!!



Oh yeah that might help   They are pebbled purple, plum, and light lilac.  They are in the same order in the 2nd pic, I just forgot to flop the bottom to top.  The purple is very dark so pretty true to color maybe less blue than the first picture shows.  I do hope he carries a bit of a brighter purple in the future since it is my favorite color.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Really GORGEOUS, paintednightsky!  Thank you for sharing all of those!  It's so fun to see what everyone gets in their MM boxes!*






paintednightsky said:


> Oh yeah that might help   They are pebbled purple, plum, and light lilac.  They are in the same order in the 2nd pic, I just forgot to flop the bottom to top.  The purple is very dark so pretty true to color maybe less blue than the first picture shows.  I do hope he carries a bit of a brighter purple in the future since it is my favorite color.


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*



I know I'd definitely want a Midi, just not sure of the same style again.  I love the bag I received which gave me a sense of the brand.  I'll post pictures when I get the chance.  Smells amazing and very nice quality.  I love large bags, but just a tad bigger than I expected, more of a tote sized bag so I know I'd definitely prefer a midi which to me would be a large bag probably.  Does anyone know if the minerva and soulmates are similar in size?  Edit: After thinking it over some more, either way I wouldn't care if it was a minerva since I still love the style.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay!  You and MM are both in the Midi Camp, paintednightsky!  Not that MM is going to buy himself an MM midi bag, but his suggestions can help us decide.  Anyone else want to toss in a style preference?* 






paintednightsky said:


> I know I'd definitely want a Midi, just not sure of the same style again.  I love the bag I received which gave me a sense of the brand.  I'll post pictures when I get the chance.  Smells amazing and very nice quality.  I love large bags, but just a tad bigger than I expected, more of a tote sized bag so I know I'd definitely prefer a midi which to me would be a large bag probably.  Does anyone know if the minerva and soulmates are similar in size?  Edit: After thinking it over some more, either way I wouldn't care if it was a minerva since I still love the style.


----------



## msd_bags

paintednightsky said:


> Oh yeah that might help   They are pebbled purple, plum, and light lilac.  They are in the same order in the 2nd pic, I just forgot to flop the bottom to top.  The purple is very dark so pretty true to color maybe less blue than the first picture shows.  I do hope he carries a bit of a brighter purple in the future since it is my favorite color.


Thanks!  Now I see the purple (earlier I thought Dark Navy). 



Moonfancy said:


> *Okay!  You and MM are both in the Midi Camp, paintednightsky!  Not that MM is going to buy himself an MM midi bag, but his suggestions can help us decide.  Anyone else want to toss in a style preference?*


I love love the Midi Minerva and it is a good choice for a bespoke order!  I have one in Light Grey. I like the midi Minerva but I want to try other MM styles as well, so I don't know yet about this bespoke order for me.  Unless the bespoke is in nappa?...


----------



## paintednightsky

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  Now I see the purple (earlier I thought Dark Navy).
> 
> 
> I love love the Midi Minerva and it is a good choice for a bespoke order!  I have one in Light Grey. I like the midi Minerva but I want to try other MM styles as well, so I don't know yet about this bespoke order for me.  Unless the bespoke is in nappa?...



I really do like the taupe or brown nabuk leather.  Either way I definitely need to get a nabuk bag one day!  Some type of fall color would be perfect.  I think my favorite styles are the minerva, selene, and soulmate.  I like the shoulder type bags the best and slouchy, not too structured.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*


While I just ordered several bags, I would definitely consider a midi Minerva bespoke bag.   I love my pearl grey midi Minerva.  Looking forward to hearing about possible colors and textures.


----------



## Jendo1

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*



I would totally be interested in a bespoke midi Minerva!


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*




I'm interested! It really depends on the color. I only have regular Minerva's so a midi would be great.


----------



## Robby

I'm interested too!  Just not every color...


----------



## ETenebris

I like the Minerva Midi, but would like a longer shoulder strap than is on the standard model. Maybe one short, one long? And it will depend a LOT on the leather. If it is a group bespoke, it is 20% off the BESPOKE price?


----------



## pbnjam

The new deep blue Africa leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> The new deep blue Africa leather looks gorgeous!



I think I've finally found my soulmate leather!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> I think I've finally found my soulmate leather!




Woohoo! Great choice. I haven't joined the Soulmate bandwagon yet. Sure love the puddle of leather look!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Jendo1 ! *
:welcome2:




Jendo1 said:


> I would totally be interested in a bespoke midi Minerva!


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*



I might be in for a Midi Minerva bespoke or a midi Soulmate depending on colour. Speaking of colours ...the deep blue Africa leather would be AMAZING as a colour choice.


----------



## thedseer

Moonstarr said:


> I might be in for a Midi Minerva bespoke or a midi Soulmate depending on colour. Speaking of colours ...the deep blue Africa leather would be AMAZING as a colour choice.



+1 I'm all for the blue Africa as a midi soulmate.


----------



## ETenebris

What is the deep blue Africa leather? I have not seen this...


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, the full Soulmate in Ocean has shipped.  Will post pictures when it arrives.  P.S.  The Soulmate in yellow ocher Nabuk is wonderful.  Even with everything that I carry, it balances perfectly on my shoulder using the 2 straps.  I haven't even tried the other strap yet.


----------



## Moonstarr

ETenebris said:


> What is the deep blue Africa leather? I have not seen this...



It's posted on his Facebook page. It's amazing!


----------



## ETenebris

Thank you! I figured out why I was not receiving notifications from his page and have fixed it so I can stay in the loop!


----------



## Tankgirl

Love that deep blue Africa leather, though I probably shouldn't get anything in it because I just ordered the full Ocean Soulmate.  That's enough blue!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*INSANELY beautiful that Africa Deep Blue!!!!!!!!!* To think I did not see that picture because of work until 4 full hours after it was posted!  That is tragic (lol)  The name is perfect because I am DEEPly in love with it and placing my order for two bags tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  


I just need to decide on hardware...........I am for sure doing a Zhoe with silver hardware.  Zhoe is so hip and I love the edge silver hardware gives to her.  And quite honestly the combo of blue, silver and that signature Massaccesi grey lining makes me faint!


*BUT* should I order light gold for my second bag?  A Soulmate Midi with dark brown Nappa straps lengthened by 3 inches for easy over the coat winter wear.  


I tend to be doing a lot of MM  lately, but your input is so valuable to me!! 
Ahhhh and speaking of previous s.o.s.'s ......don't you think my friend will love a Deep Africa Blue Phoebe!  SOLD!


----------



## anabg

That blue is gorgeous. Unfortunately, I have so many blue bags already. At least 3.


----------



## clu0984

Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate


----------



## Violet Bleu

anabg said:


> That blue is gorgeous. Unfortunately, I have so many blue bags already. At least 3.



You can never have enough blue bags!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate


 

Clu!  Dear clu0984, so good to see you!!!  Your Plum Zhoe is GORGEOUS!!!  Ok, I just love it that all these baubles are being made behind closed Italian MM doors and we don't know it.............then if someone wants to surprise us......they can!  I have loved the Plum Pebbled leather since I first saw it.  You have made a lovely choice here, I think this leather suits the Zhoe style perfectly. I so want one, enjoy!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> You can never have enough blue bags!




+1.............+1..................so many +1s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LoveHandbags! said:


> +1.............+1..................so many +1s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> +1.............+1..................so many +1s !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol!  Actually, it's at least 4. I love blue.


----------



## anabg

Violet Bleu said:


> You can never have enough blue bags!



It's at least 4.   Lol.  So tempting, though.


----------



## Violet Bleu

anabg said:


> It's at least 4.   Lol.  So tempting, though.



I'm tempted too even though I have a bag in almost the exact same color! Lol


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate


This is so pretty!!


----------



## msd_bags

Love the Deep Blue too!!


----------



## clu0984

LoveHandbags! said:


> Clu!  Dear clu0984, so good to see you!!!  Your Plum Zhoe is GORGEOUS!!!  Ok, I just love it that all these baubles are being made behind closed Italian MM doors and we don't know it.............then if someone wants to surprise us......they can!  I have loved the Plum Pebbled leather since I first saw it.  You have made a lovely choice here, I think this leather suits the Zhoe style perfectly. I so want one, enjoy!!!!




Seriously, Marco should keep this color around all the time as it's the best purple pink color that I have seen.  I'm tempted to get a midi Selene in this (already have the Africa bronze- love this style!)


----------



## clu0984

msd_bags said:


> This is so pretty!!




Thanks so much!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> I'm tempted too even though I have a bag in almost the exact same color! Lol



I happily speak from experience, a similar bag is always a good idea!    I once owned the exact same leather in the exact same style because I was in fear a fate worse than death would fall upon my original, ha.




clu0984 said:


> Seriously, Marco should keep this color around all the time as it's the best purple pink color that I have seen.  I'm tempted to get a midi Selene in this (already have the Africa bronze- love this style!)



A girl after my own heart!  Clu, you are very wise!!!  And have me convinced


----------



## Violet Bleu

LoveHandbags! said:


> I happily speak from experience, a similar bag is always a good idea!    I once owned the exact same leather in the exact same style because I was in fear a fate worse than death would fall upon my original, ha.



 I've considered doing that before! Great idea!


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> *INSANELY beautiful that Africa Deep Blue!!!!!!!!!* To think I did not see that picture because of work until 4 full hours after it was posted!  That is tragic (lol)  The name is perfect because I am DEEPly in love with it and placing my order for two bags tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I just need to decide on hardware...........I am for sure doing a Zhoe with silver hardware.  Zhoe is so hip and I love the edge silver hardware gives to her.  And quite honestly the combo of blue, silver and that signature Massaccesi grey lining makes me faint!
> 
> 
> *BUT* should I order light gold for my second bag?  A Soulmate Midi with dark brown Nappa straps lengthened by 3 inches for easy over the coat winter wear.
> 
> 
> I tend to be doing a lot of MM  lately, but your input is so valuable to me!!
> Ahhhh and speaking of previous s.o.s.'s ......don't you think my friend will love a Deep Africa Blue Phoebe!  SOLD!



That Zhoe is going to be gorgeous! I love the combination you are thinking of. 

And the light gold would go nicely with the brown handles on the Soulmate. I think that would be a good choice!

Even though I'm trying to stick to a budget, I've been wanting a Soulmate Midi and this Deep Africa Blue is so beautiful. Maybe I'll have to see if I can swing it. 



clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate



Gorgeous plum! I have the plum in a Midi Minerva and you're right .. such a great colour. I agree about the bespoke, I would prefer a Midi Soulmate as I have a few Midi Minerva's and would rather try a new style. I am really loving that new deep blue leather though and it might come down to having to have that ... either in a group bespoke for either a Midi Soulmate or Minerva, or an individual Midi Soulmate order. I think I have my heart set on it now.


----------



## thedseer

clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate



Love this color!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> I think I've finally found my soulmate leather!



I think you have too thedseer!  great choice!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonstarr said:


> That Zhoe is going to be gorgeous! I love the combination you are thinking of.
> 
> And the light gold would go nicely with the brown handles on the Soulmate. I think that would be a good choice!
> 
> Even though I'm trying to stick to a budget, I've been wanting a Soulmate Midi and this Deep Africa Blue is so beautiful. Maybe I'll have to see if I can swing it. :grauchot:



Thanks Moonstarry, thinking our ideas outloud and then getting feedback helps so much!


----------



## leechiyong

clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!



Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> *INSANELY beautiful that Africa Deep Blue!!!!!!!!!* To think I did not see that picture because of work until 4 full hours after it was posted!  That is tragic (lol)  The name is perfect because I am DEEPly in love with it and placing my order for two bags tomorrow!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I just need to decide on hardware...........I am for sure doing a Zhoe with silver hardware.  Zhoe is so hip and I love the edge silver hardware gives to her.  And quite honestly the combo of blue, silver and that signature Massaccesi grey lining makes me faint!
> 
> 
> *BUT* should I order light gold for my second bag?  A Soulmate Midi with dark brown Nappa straps lengthened by 3 inches for easy over the coat winter wear.
> 
> 
> I tend to be doing a lot of MM  lately, but your input is so valuable to me!!
> Ahhhh and speaking of previous s.o.s.'s ......don't you think my friend will love a Deep Africa Blue Phoebe!  SOLD!



That zhoe sounds lovely! I think either silver or light gold would look great with this leather for a soulmate midi.


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate




Hi there clu! I most certainly understand why you're loving this colour!! It goes with almost everything. I have one in the smaller Phoebe, and think it's wonderful. Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, the full Soulmate in Ocean has shipped.  Will post pictures when it arrives.  P.S.  The Soulmate in yellow ocher Nabuk is wonderful.  Even with everything that I carry, it balances perfectly on my shoulder using the 2 straps.  I haven't even tried the other strap yet.




  Yes, isn't the Ocher simply wonderful as well as the model! Waiting to check out your special Ocean!!


----------



## msd_bags

Is the Africa Deep Blue metallic?


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Is the Africa Deep Blue metallic?



It's kind of hard to tell in the picture, but I think it looks metallic.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...  

SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :

Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.

The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.

20% bespoke discount :

Midi Soulmate is &#8364; 295 - Price for group order is &#8364; 230  (appox $255)

Large Soulmate is &#8364; 330 - Price for group order is &#8364; 265 (approx $290).

This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.

Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:  

Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
*


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *



This is great news! Don't think I can say no...great price too!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh thank heavens I labored over my hardware decision because now I get to be in on the Bespoke with you all !!!!!  In the end I decided to do silver hw on each !
 thank you for posting and speaking on our behalf Moonfancy-beautifulness !


----------



## pbnjam

Now I'm tempted!!


----------



## renza

anabg said:


> Lol!  Actually, it's at least 4. I love blue.




Blue bags are so versatile!!  
I must have something in the Africa deep blue. I fell in love when I saw that photo on Facebook.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *




Thank you, Moonie, for negotiating this bespoke with Marco.  Undecided on the specs at this point, but I will place my order soon.


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *




Oh my, I need to go examine some more photos of the Soulmate! I'm not sure what style would be most practical for me right now but I'm hoping midi soulmate will fit the bill.


----------



## tenKrat

renza said:


> Blue bags are so versatile!!
> I must have something in the Africa deep blue. I fell in love when I saw that photo on Facebook.




Totally agree with you on the versatility. I have four blue bags, but they are various shades of blue. My jaw dropped when I saw the photo of Deep Blue on FB. I love it, too.


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is &#8364; 295 - Price for group order is &#8364; 230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is &#8364; 330 - Price for group order is &#8364; 265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *



 OMG ... this is my dream bag! I am in for sure. I'll email Valentina this afternoon with the confirmation (Soulmate Midi with silver hardware and the dark brown handles). I am so excited! Since I'm trying to stick to a budget, I realized I couldn't do this leather without a discount, so this works out perfectly.

I'm assuming they will still need a minimum number of people in order for it to go through?


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *





Thanks Moonie for negotiating for us MM girls!!  I am going to HAVE to get in on this...will just need to figure out if I want the full size or midi size.....but that leather...I have to have that leather!!


----------



## renza

Is Soulmate midi not an option on their website? I'm not seeing it for some reason. I wanted to look up the dimensions.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Thanks Moonie for negotiating for us MM girls!!  I am going to HAVE to get in on this...will just need to figure out if I want the full size or midi size.....but that leather...I have to have that leather!!




Are you serious about this???  Are any of the Africa leathers available to choose?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *




If you're serious about this (and in Deep Blue Africa), I'm in for a large.  I'll find a way.


----------



## Moonstarr

Moonfancy said:


> Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...



I forgot to say THANK YOU for all your work involved in getting this group bespoke started!  I just emailed Valentina my order.


----------



## Moonstarr

renza said:


> Is Soulmate midi not an option on their website? I'm not seeing it for some reason. I wanted to look up the dimensions.



I don't think it's on their website, BUT I did remember seeing the dimensions on their Facebook page a while back.

SOULMATE MIDI FEATURES:
Comfortable shoulder straps.
Handpainted edges.
Magnet closure.
Central compartment with zip.
Removable adjustable messenger strap with buckle.
Interior storage pockets, key clip, and new summer grey lining.
Light gold hardware (silver on request).
Comes with dust bag.

SIZE:
Max base width: 13.2 (cm. 34)
Height: 12.3 (cm. 31,5)
Depth: 4.9 (cm. 12,5)
Strap drop: 8.25 (cm. 21)
Messenger strap length: 47.2 (cm. 120)


----------



## renza

Moonstarr said:


> I don't think it's on their website, BUT I did remember seeing the dimensions on their Facebook page a while back.
> 
> SOULMATE MIDI FEATURES:
> Comfortable shoulder straps.
> Handpainted edges.
> Magnet closure.
> Central compartment with zip.
> Removable adjustable messenger strap with buckle.
> Interior storage pockets, key clip, and new summer grey lining.
> Light gold hardware (silver on request).
> Comes with dust bag.
> 
> SIZE:
> Max base width: 13.2&#8221; (cm. 34)
> Height: 12.3&#8221; (cm. 31,5)
> Depth: 4.9&#8221; (cm. 12,5)
> Strap drop: 8.25&#8221; (cm. 21)
> Messenger strap length: 47.2&#8221; (cm. 120)


Thanks so much! I'll have to check what the strap drop is on my usual shoulder bags. Does anyone shoulder carry their Soulmate midi, and do you find it comfortable? I hate having a purse tucked under my armpit.


----------



## ETenebris

How many orders do we have to get for it to go through? I might do a large with blue handles.


----------



## ETenebris

Can we get it with longer handles? Oh wait...I see that it comes with a long strap, too...that will work!


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> Can we get it with longer handles?


I am wondering this too!  I just measured my bags and I think I would need at least 9 inch handle drop.


----------



## ETenebris

Does anyone have both sizes? Could we get a side-by-side pic?


----------



## ETenebris

I want the lining in the regular dark grey...do you think this is possible? It looks closer to the color of the blue. Ugh...and if we could get partial chain on the long strap that would be AWESOME.


----------



## anabg

renza said:


> Blue bags are so versatile!!
> I must have something in the Africa deep blue. I fell in love when I saw that photo on Facebook.



Ugh, me too.  Really considering the group bespoke...


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is &#8364; 295 - Price for group order is &#8364; 230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is &#8364; 330 - Price for group order is &#8364; 265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *



The color is gorgeous!  I don't have a color quite like it yet   Are there any good reference size pictures of both of them?  Not sure which size I want.  I love large bags, hobo style but the regular minerva was slightly more large than I'd usually wear.


----------



## clu0984

Ohhh.... I think I'm in for the soulmate midi.  I also want to know about longer shoulder strap .  Also any thoughts on blue or brown handles?  I'm thinking silver hardware


----------



## paintednightsky

renza said:


> Thanks so much! I'll have to check what the strap drop is on my usual shoulder bags. Does anyone shoulder carry their Soulmate midi, and do you find it comfortable? I hate having a purse tucked under my armpit.



I'd like to know this too!  I'm all about comfort.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks Moonfancy for making this possible!!  Now I am excited, but I don't know yet which particular one to order!!


----------



## renza

paintednightsky said:


> I'd like to know this too!  I'm all about comfort.


I did a search in this thread and found that a couple people requested longer straps by an inch or two. I guess most people find 8.25" too short of a drop for shoulder carry.


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is  295 - Price for group order is  230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is  330 - Price for group order is  265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *




Hi, this is amazing and I think I will make this my first bag from him ever. How can I get in on this group order? I would like the normal sized soulmate and with slightly longer strap and no magnet closure in the middle. Please let me know!! Thanks!!


----------



## lenie

I just emailed Valentina to order the regular Soulmate with silver hardware and deep blue handles. Can't wait to get it! Thank you for organizing this bespoke!


----------



## tenKrat

ETenebris said:


> Does anyone have both sizes? Could we get a side-by-side pic?




Check the photo section of MM's Facebook page. There is a photo of the full size and midi Soulmates side by side.


----------



## blossomgal

Hello everyone.  I just join this forum and it take me three whole days to read all of this thread.The blue leather is lovely but what is this this bag for bespoke group can it only be this tyle? Also everyone seems to be very happy with this brand but i don not know this one. I can see he comes from another brand and i read a bit of this thread s well but there is many unhappy ladies but is still him making these bags?? I would like designer but cant afford right now so looking at other brands to make a collection. Sorry if any questions have been asked but its hard to remember all of it.Thanks


----------



## ajamy

Hi anyone in the UK who can help on this -


I've received a tracking reference from Valentina for the two phoebes I ordered - it was with an Italian courier (no surprise there).  Tracking showed where it was up to yesterday evening when it was marked as having left UK customs.  Now I'm not sure what happens to the parcel - I am sure it must now transfer over to a UK based courier, but can't see this through tracking.  Can anyone tell me what happens next - will I get a different tracking reference or will the parcel just arrive without warning?

Can be a bit of a nuisance if I won't be at home to sign for it .


----------



## BlueCherry

ajamy said:


> Hi anyone in the UK who can help on this -
> 
> 
> I've received a tracking reference from Valentina for the two phoebes I ordered - it was with an Italian courier (no surprise there).  Tracking showed where it was up to yesterday evening when it was marked as having left UK customs.  Now I'm not sure what happens to the parcel - I am sure it must now transfer over to a UK based courier, but can't see this through tracking.  Can anyone tell me what happens next - will I get a different tracking reference or will the parcel just arrive without warning?
> 
> Can be a bit of a nuisance if I won't be at home to sign for it .




Hi, my UK tracking never shows but the parcels arrive super fast. Usually 2-3 working days.


----------



## Moonstarr

Incase anyone didn't see the latest Facebook post on the group bespoke. There is a comparison photo there as well that is posted with the regular and midi size. I thought I'd post the text here as people have been asking about the strap length.

From the Massaccesi Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?fref=nf

_Advice for the beautiful MM girls who requested the group order for Soulmate style (large and midi) in deep blue Africa leather:
- Official price will have a 20% rebate (Large Soulmate price for this group order is  265,00  usd 290,00 and Midi Soulmate price is  230,00  usd 265,00).
- Lining color is silver.
- Hardware: silver or light gold.
- Straps color can be dark brown or deep blue.
- Straps drop can be regular (8,25) or longer (+2).
We add a picture that shows both styles together since many of you asked for it.
Our deep blue Africa availability is very limited. As soon as it will be all booked well have to close the group. Thank you! MM_


----------



## thedseer

Does everyone who has a soulmate recommend lengthening the straps?


----------



## thedseer

OK, I went ahead and placed my order to be part of the group bespoke-woohoo!


----------



## Moonstarr

thedseer said:


> OK, I went ahead and placed my order to be part of the group bespoke-woohoo!



Yay! I think that makes at least 3 orders for sure from comments I've seen on here. I'm so excited. This leather looks so amazing and I had really been wanting to try the Midi Soulmate. I'm not sure I could have done it at this time without the 20% discount, so this was great timing.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! I think that makes at least 3 orders for sure from comments I've seen on here. I'm so excited. This leather looks so amazing and I had really been wanting to try the Midi Soulmate. I'm not sure I could have done it at this time without the 20% discount, so this was great timing.




Did you choose silver or gold-tone for hardware?


----------



## Moonstarr

Tankgirl said:


> Did you choose silver or gold-tone for hardware?



I went for the silver. I'm more of a silver HW girl, although I do like the light gold as well (it's not too gold and I like how in certain light it can nearly look silver).


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh this is soooooooomuch fun!   *Many thanks again to our beloved Moonfancy, our sunshine and happiness, for being our MM pocketbook advocate!*





thedseer said:


> Does everyone who has a soulmate recommend lengthening the straps?


Ok dear thedseer, here is my take on the straps and I won't be much help......I love both, LOL.  All my Soulmate Midis have the normal 8 inch drop which I find so super cute to wear in the crook of your arm, it is just perfectly fabulous worn this way, it gives you some swagger!  Now, if true shoulder wear is your thing, I would go for the longer straps.  With my Deep Blue Africa, I decided to go for the longer handles straps just to diversify a bit and it will be good to have one Soulmate that I can wear over Winter coats on the shoulder.  

You all are just going to melt with happiness!  I adore my Soulmate Midi Africa Bronze sooooooo much!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi, this is amazing and I think I will make this my first bag from him ever. How can I get in on this group order? I would like the normal sized soulmate and with slightly longer strap and no magnet closure in the middle. Please let me know!! Thanks!!


 
Hi starsinmyeyes!  You can get in on this Group Beposke by emailing Valentina, she is the sweetest thing in the world and will take very good care of you! *valentina@marcomassaccesi.it*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Soulmates in Cobalt Nubuck, Taupe Nubuck and African Bronze
> Zhoe Legend in Taupe Nappa.




Oh sandysands!  These are soooooooooo beautiful!  We are indeed bag twins x2 here!  LOL.


Your Zhoe Legend in the Taupe Nappa is the pinnacle of elegance, I just love it!  Truly classic.  


The Bronze looks exactly like the original Bronze, I am just thrilled for you!!!! Enjoy dear!


----------



## pbnjam

I wish MM can make a bucket/ drawstring bag with his beautiful leathers.


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have a recommendation for how to remove dirt stains from a Soulmate Nabuk?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, that just beats all.  You traded your Chanel for a MASSACCESSI!  I hope Marco sees this.  It will make him so happy! *


 

Yes  this is the *3rd *Chanel I have sent to consignment since Massaccesi debuted last Fall.  Two I sent last Winter to raise funds for MM bags and one last week, excellent decisions on all counts.  No other designer has made me want to sell Chanel before, LOL, but Massaccesi sure did and that speaks volumes! 




clu0984 said:


> Ohhh.... I think I'm in for the soulmate midi.  I also want to know about longer shoulder strap .  Also any thoughts on blue or brown handles?  I'm thinking silver hardware


 

I think you can't go wrong with either handle straps clu0984, they are both lovely!  I went with Silver hardware for this leather.  What did you decide?




Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, the full Soulmate in Ocean has shipped.  Will post pictures when it arrives.  P.S.  The Soulmate in yellow ocher Nabuk is wonderful.  Even with everything that I carry, it balances perfectly on my shoulder using the 2 straps.  I haven't even tried the other strap yet.


I cannot wait to see this beautiful bag Tankgirl!!!!!


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh this is soooooooomuch fun!   *Many thanks again to our beloved Moonfancy, our sunshine and happiness, for being our MM pocketbook advocate!*
> 
> 
> 
> Ok dear thedseer, here is my take on the straps and I won't be much help......I love both, LOL.  All my Soulmate Midis have the normal 8 inch drop which I find so super cute to wear in the crook of your arm, it is just perfectly fabulous worn this way, it gives you some swagger!  Now, if true shoulder wear is your thing, I would go for the longer straps.  With my Deep Blue Africa, I decided to go for the longer handles straps just to diversify a bit and it will be good to have one Soulmate that I can wear over Winter coats on the shoulder.
> 
> You all are just going to melt with happiness!  I adore my Soulmate Midi Africa Bronze sooooooo much!!!!!



Thank you, that is so helpful! I like the idea of having a shoulder option and I also compared the strap drops to my midi Selene's, and I think the larger will be a good choice.

I wasn't planning to get a (midi) soulmate just yet, but I've been thinking about the perfect leather, and this is right up my alley. Like you, I also consigned a Chanel recently, so I feel less guilty getting this earlier than expected


----------



## thedseer

Sandysandiego-I am a blue lover, and I adore that cobalt nubuck. It is beautiful on the soulmate.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Orange Nappa Phoebe, gold hardware, leather strap, purple lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3060990


 

Wowwwwwwwww!  Stunningly saturated Orange Nappa odebdo!  And oh how I do so love your passenger seat pictures! I can already see this with blue jeans, I *adore* orange with blue!  Or dressed with a cute summer dress!  Phoebe is such a great style!!!
Beautiful choice my sweet friend!


----------



## clu0984

Ok, I decided on soulmate midi with longer brown straps and letting Marco decide hardware for me.  So excited!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I decided on soulmate midi with longer brown straps and letting Marco decide hardware for me.  So excited!



Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!    Clu!!!!!!  Very excited for you!


----------



## Moonstarr

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I decided on soulmate midi with longer brown straps and letting Marco decide hardware for me.  So excited!



So exciting!!! This bag is going to be so amazing!


----------



## momasaurus

I'm ordering one of our special edition midi Soulmates also, brown handles (9" drop) and silver hardware. Just waiting for some samples to arrive so I can also order a bespoke Zhoe as well.


----------



## Jendo1

I just emailed Valentina with my bespoke midi Soulmate order. I am so excited to have that bag join my other Massaccesi bags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Lovie, this is so fun!  Imagine having a Real Reason to mess with Marco's sanity!*
:giggles:





LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh this is soooooooomuch fun!   *Many thanks again to our beloved Moonfancy, our sunshine and happiness, for being our MM pocketbook advocate!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Gorgeous MM Family you've got there, Jendo!  Did you put those pictures in our Pictures Only thread?  You can show them off there too!* 





Jendo1 said:


> I just emailed Valentina with my bespoke midi Soulmate order. I am so excited to have that bag join my other Massaccesi bags.


----------



## Violet Bleu

pbnjam said:


> I wish MM can make a bucket/ drawstring bag with his beautiful leathers.



OMG! I agree 10000%!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Lovie, this is so fun!  Imagine having a Real Reason to mess with Marco's sanity!*
> you are so funny Moonbeam!  Did you order you bag?  I ordered a Zhoe, Soulmate Midi AND a Phoebe too, LOL.  This leather is going to sell out, I am gettin' while the gettin' is good!  Lol
> 
> 
> momasaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ordering one of our special edition midi Soulmates also, brown handles (9" drop) and silver hardware. Just waiting for some samples to arrive so I can also order a bespoke Zhoe as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my heavens!  Now I really can't wait!  momasaurus, the anticipation of waiting to see which swatch you decide on from the ones you requested for your Bespoke Zhoe!  And I am so happy you are joining us in the Africa Deep Blue (don't you just love that name?!?) group bespoke!
> 
> 
> Jendo1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just emailed Valentina with my bespoke midi Soulmate order. I am so excited to have that bag join my other Massaccesi bags.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gorgeous MM family pix!!! Is that a Dark Teal Selene in the back Jendo??? I have one and adore it with all my heart, it is such a wonderful style, very loyal like a good friend!  Big YAY you are with us for Deep Blue!!!!  I cannot say or type that name enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Violet Bleu said:


> OMG! I agree 10000%!



Me too!!!!!  We only have until August to wait and see what new MM beauties await us.  Those sneaky peeks on FB are stunning.  I dream about his handbags, lol!


----------



## Violet Bleu

LoveHandbags! said:


> Me too!!!!!  We only have until August to wait and see what new MM beauties await us.  Those sneaky peeks on FB are stunning.  I dream about his handbags, lol!



I can't wait!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, Marco said we can have the length of the straps adjusted.  We can also tell him whether we want the hidden magnets or not.  This bespoke was to have ended on July 15th, but I think the blue African will be gone before then.*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, darling Lovie!  I ordered a full Soulmate with gold HW and blue handles instead of brown.  Oh, and straps 2" longer.  This has been a fantastic bespoke!  LOVE all the excitement here!! MM girls are the grooviest ever!*




LoveHandbags! said:


> Moonfancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, Lovie, this is so fun!  Imagine having a Real Reason to mess with Marco's sanity!*
> you are so funny Moonbeam!  Did you order you bag?  I ordered a Zhoe, Soulmate Midi AND a Phoebe too, LOL.  This leather is going to sell out, I am gettin' while the gettin' is good!  Lol
> Oh my heavens!  Now I really can't wait!  momasaurus, the anticipation of waiting to see which swatch you decide on from the ones you requested for your Bespoke Zhoe!  And I am so happy you are joining us in the Africa Deep Blue (don't you just love that name?!?) group bespoke!
> 
> Gorgeous MM family pix!!! Is that a Dark Teal Selene in the back Jendo??? I have one and adore it with all my heart, it is such a wonderful style, very loyal like a good friend!  Big YAY you are with us for Deep Blue!!!!  I cannot say or type that name enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Yes, Marco said we can have the length of the straps adjusted.  We can also tell him whether we want the hidden magnets or not.  This bespoke was to have ended on July 15th, but I think the blue African will be gone before then.*




Love it!  I just ordered a full Soulmate with brown straps 2 inches longer (for use in colder weather) and silver hardware.  Thank you for putting this together, Moonfancy.


----------



## Jendo1

Yes, it is a teal Selene. I love it! I use it for my work bag, with the Flora inside in case I go out for lunch or drinks after work.


----------



## tenKrat

Hey, girls!  I placed my order for a midi Soulmate, brown handles lengthened 2", light gold HW, no central compartment with zip, and no hidden magnets. 

It's fun to read about everyone's different selections.


----------



## msd_bags

I also just placed an order for this Deep Blue bespoke on behalf of a friend! Silver hardware and fairly standard on everything else.

 I would have wanted one for myself but I have several nice blue bags already and my priority now is a beige bag - I inquired about a Zhoe Legend for myself. 

Sandysandiego - I hope you'd have time to post a modshot of that beautiful Taupe Zhoe Legend of yours?  thanks!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Can you lovely ladies here tell me what is a good Soulmate size for casual everyday bag for someone who is 5ft7? Normal build. Regular soulmate or midi?! Thanks!!!


----------



## anabg

I don't know what I have started but my 16 year old niece wants a full size Selene with zippers.  We are going to request some swatches for her.


----------



## Odebdo

I have joined in the group bespoke as well...midi, brown handles lengthened, silver hardware...so excited!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Wowwwwwwwww!  Stunningly saturated Orange Nappa odebdo!  And oh how I do so love your passenger seat pictures! I can already see this with blue jeans, I *adore* orange with blue!  Or dressed with a cute summer dress!  Phoebe is such a great style!!!
> Beautiful choice my sweet friend!




So funny Lovie...I was out with friends from church...we call ourselves the church ladies lol...jeans and black and white...so the Orange was the perfect POP! 

I love the Nappa leather too...dribbled water on it and did not notice right away...wiped it up and could not even tell it was ever wet!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

starsinmyeyes said:


> Can you lovely ladies here tell me what is a good Soulmate size for casual everyday bag for someone who is 5ft7? Normal build. Regular soulmate or midi?! Thanks!!!


 

starsinmyeyes, how much do you carry in your handbags day to day?  If this is to be an everyday bag, I would base my decision on how much I will be carrying and which way I would be carrying it. 


I am 5'5 and often wear heels, so about your height with a heel on.....I love both my full size and Midi size bags.  I have seen many lovely tall ladies with medium sized bags and it is fabulous and I have also seen petite gals totally rocking larger bags.  To me it all boils down to capacity needs and what makes you feel beautiful.


There are some great interior capacity shots here on this thread and the **no chat, pictures only** thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html


If you carry a lot, get the regular size....not so much, get the Midi.  And also think about your other bags and what you feel suits you.


I would also consider which way I will primarily be carrying her.  In the crook of your arm, get the regular handle straps, if she will mainly be on your shoulder, get the longer straps.   


One final thought, even when I carry very little, I super love my regular size bags on the shoulder.  There is something about the way they hang that is lovely.


I am so excited for you!!!  Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> I have joined in the group bespoke as well...midi, brown handles lengthened, silver hardware...so excited!


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Wooooo hooooooooooooo!  How many are we now??????




Odebdo said:


> So funny Lovie...I was out with friends from church...we call ourselves the church ladies lol...jeans and black and white...so the Orange was the perfect POP!
> 
> I love the Nappa leather too...dribbled water on it and did not notice right away...wiped it up and could not even tell it was ever wet!


This does not surprise me in the least, you have always been sooooo good with your color combinations!  Also, I love orange with heather grey!  Odeb, you simply must get a heather grey winter coat for Phoebe, lol!


I love that you call yourselves the church ladies, so precious.......and funny, Dana Carvey would be pleased!


Wonderful to read about the water droplets not leaving any marks!!!!!  Realllllllllly love to read that news!


----------



## paintednightsky

I picked a midi soulmate with gold hardware and 9 inch drop.  I usually always get silver hardware but figured it'd look nice for fall.

How does the pebbled vs nappa leather feel?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> I don't know what I have started but my 16 year old niece wants a full size Selene with zippers.  We are going to request some swatches for her.


 
LOL, I love this! 


She has excellent taste!  A full size Selene with zips would be very cute and stylish!  And strong too if she needs to carry book in it for school.  


Well done anabg, I am happy to know you all are raising the young ladies in your family right!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Love it!  I just ordered a full Soulmate with brown straps 2 inches longer (for use in colder weather) and silver hardware.  Thank you for putting this together, Moonfancy.


Woooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooo Tankgirl!     



Jendo1 said:


> Yes, it is a teal Selene. I love it! I use it for my work bag, with the Flora inside in case I go out for lunch or drinks after work.


 
That is so smart to place dear Flora inside for additional outings!  How do you like Flora, she is super cute and looks to hold just enough for dinner, drinks, day outings, etc.  

I wear my Dark Teal Selene to work too, she is so amazing with that lining isnt' she?  And I love the ease of the style, very perfect to grab quickly and go. p.s.  And she was really perfect last Winter when we got away for the weekend. 

Your Red Stella is amazing Jendo!  You really have a lovely collection building here, all the bases are covered!  




tenKrat said:


> Hey, girls!  I placed my order for a midi Soulmate, brown handles lengthened 2", light gold HW, no central compartment with zip, and no hidden magnets.
> 
> It's fun to read about everyone's different selections.


 
That is so funny tenKrat, I was thinking the same thing as I read your post, I am so happy to hear about everyone's selections!!!!  Very excited for you (and that Deep Blue is a Metallic, another metallic lovin' girl is a good thing, we have to stick together!)




msd_bags said:


> I also just placed an order for this Deep Blue bespoke on behalf of a friend! Silver hardware and fairly standard on everything else.
> 
> I would have wanted one for myself but I have several nice blue bags already and my priority now is a beige bag - I inquired about a Zhoe Legend for myself.
> 
> Sandysandiego - *I hope you'd have time to post a modshot of that beautiful Taupe Zhoe Legend of yours?*  thanks!


 
Oh yes, please do sandysandiego, I would love to see this one on and you have such great mod shot pix.  Pretty please  It would be our first Legend mod!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Yes, darling Lovie!  I ordered a full Soulmate with gold HW and blue handles instead of brown.  Oh, and straps 2" longer.  This has been a fantastic bespoke!  LOVE all the excitement here!! MM girls are the grooviest ever!*
> 
> 
> 
> You are right there sweetest of the sweet Moonfanciful, we have definitely been known to get our groove on!
> 
> 
> I will never be able to wear my *Deep Blue* now without thinking of all of you!!!!!  Each time I grab her I will smile!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

LoveHandbags! said:


> starsinmyeyes, how much do you carry in your handbags day to day?  If this is to be an everyday bag, I would base my decision on how much I will be carrying and which way I would be carrying it.
> 
> 
> I am 5'5 and often wear heels, so about your height with a heel on.....I love both my full size and Midi size bags.  I have seen many lovely tall ladies with medium sized bags and it is fabulous and I have also seen petite gals totally rocking larger bags.  To me it all boils down to capacity needs and what makes you feel beautiful.
> 
> 
> There are some great interior capacity shots here on this thread and the **no chat, pictures only** thread http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html
> 
> 
> If you carry a lot, get the regular size....not so much, get the Midi.  And also think about your other bags and what you feel suits you.
> 
> 
> I would also consider which way I will primarily be carrying her.  In the crook of your arm, get the regular handle straps, if she will mainly be on your shoulder, get the longer straps.
> 
> 
> One final thought, even when I carry very little, I super love my regular size bags on the shoulder.  There is something about the way they hang that is lovely.
> 
> 
> I am so excited for you!!!  Keep us posted!!!!




Thanks so much for your thoughtful response! You're really helpful
I don't like carrying bags on my arm. Just shoulder. I don't really carry much, but then I am hoping for a versatile bag I can use for everyday, travel, etc. I guess ultimately I'm not sure if a midi would look too small on me, or if the regular size will seem oversized. Capacity wouldn't be too big of an issue I suppose. I've been trying to look for mod pics online but there hasn't been a lot. I tend to like the slouchy look though..... Such a dilemma.....!! 5'7, average build. Thoughts?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

starsinmyeyes said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful response! You're really helpful
> I don't like carrying bags on my arm. Just shoulder. I don't really carry much, but then I am hoping for a versatile bag I can use for everyday, travel, etc. I guess ultimately I'm not sure if a midi would look too small on me, or if the regular size will seem oversized. Capacity wouldn't be too big of an issue I suppose. I've been trying to look for mod pics online but there hasn't been a lot. I tend to like the slouchy look though..... Such a dilemma.....!! 5'7, average build. Thoughts?




We are narrowing it down already!  See thinking out loud helps!  Ok, so you prefer shoulder carry, surely I would go with the longer handle length choice available to us (I still think it is wonderful MM is offering two handle lengths for a one price Bespoke!)


This style and leather are definitely going to be a perfect choice if you are looking for versatile.  The Deep Blue will match with everything and the style is fabulous on.


We just need to figure out which size now.  Did you see my mods on Page 171 of this thread and interior shots are on the next page.  Also, here is a full size mod from MMs Facebook page of a nice girl that posted a photo there, sandysandiego posted it here chatting about the color, it is on Page 174.  Moonfancy has great pictures of her full size beginning on Page 182.


----------



## Tankgirl

starsinmyeyes said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful response! You're really helpful
> I don't like carrying bags on my arm. Just shoulder. I don't really carry much, but then I am hoping for a versatile bag I can use for everyday, travel, etc. I guess ultimately I'm not sure if a midi would look too small on me, or if the regular size will seem oversized. Capacity wouldn't be too big of an issue I suppose. I've been trying to look for mod pics online but there hasn't been a lot. I tend to like the slouchy look though..... Such a dilemma.....!! 5'7, average build. Thoughts?




And I will add the invaluable question that I was asked when in the same dilemma: how much empty space do you want in a bag?  If you don't mind it stuffed, then perhaps the Midi will serve your purpose.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

starsinmyeyes, keep looking at pages 183 and 184, there are more of Moonfancy's beautiful regular size.  Page 184 shows capacity.


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> starsinmyeyes, keep looking at pages 183 and 184, there are more of Moonfancy's beautiful regular size.  Page 184 shows capacity.




Beautiful Katia is our Soulmate mascot and inspiration.


----------



## lenie

starsinmyeyes said:


> Thanks so much for your thoughtful response! You're really helpful
> I don't like carrying bags on my arm. Just shoulder. I don't really carry much, but then I am hoping for a versatile bag I can use for everyday, travel, etc. I guess ultimately I'm not sure if a midi would look too small on me, or if the regular size will seem oversized. Capacity wouldn't be too big of an issue I suppose. I've been trying to look for mod pics online but there hasn't been a lot. I tend to like the slouchy look though..... Such a dilemma.....!! 5'7, average build. Thoughts?




I'm 5'2.5" and I love the regular size Soulmate. It doesn't look as big as the pictures on the website because they stuff it to show max capacity. I always carry her on my shoulder. I like big bags, but I don't carry a lot-wallet, checkbook, sunglasses, glasses, small cosmetic bag, 2 cell phones, a several small misc. items. The weight of the items makes the bag slouchy and drapey so it doesn't look big. But I have the option to put more if I want to carry a water bottle, my iPad, or shop. I like the versatility of the regular size and it doesn't look as big as some of my other bags. I would suggest getting the regular size if you want the ability to use it for travel.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> And I will add the invaluable question that I was asked when in the same dilemma: how much empty space do you want in a bag?  If you don't mind it stuffed, then perhaps the Midi will serve your purpose.


 
That is so sweet Tankgirl and means a lot  




starsinmyeyes said:


> Thoughts?


 
starsinmyeyes, the chat we had with Tank while she was deciding between sizes like you begins on page 206, it might be helpful to you.




Tankgirl said:


> Beautiful Katia is our Soulmate mascot and inspiration.


Indeed she is  well said!


----------



## Tankgirl

I'm 5' tall and I got the full Soulmate.  I'm so glad I did.  It works well for me and for what I carry,


----------



## tenKrat

Very helpful response, lenie. I keep thinking of the regular size even though I already requested a midi. I need to go with my gut. Your input just put my thoughts in order. 

I really like the drape of leather, so I need to go bigger.


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> That is so sweet Tankgirl and means a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starsinmyeyes, the chat we had with Tank while she was deciding between sizes like you begins on page 206, it might be helpful to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed she is  well said!




LoveHandbags, I thank you again for asking me the question.  It changed how I consider space in a bag.  Because of that idea (how much empty space do I want), I look at size more realistically: what I carry AND how much empty space I need.  The benefit from that perspective is that I will be much less likely to buy a bag that ONLY fits what I carry and that I prioritize how I want a bag to hang.  

I am so grateful to you.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies I went back thru our posts and heavenly days, I think we are up to *13* in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!  

Moonfancy
LoveHandbags!
Moonstarr
lenie
thedseer
clu0984
momasaurus
Jendo1
TankGirl
tenKrat
msd_bags
odebdo
paintednightsky


With a few still deciding!  Did I miss anyone???


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I went back thru our posts and heavenly days, I think we are up to *13* in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!
> 
> Moonfancy
> LoveHandbags!
> Moonstarr
> lenie
> thedseer
> clu0984
> momasaurus
> Jendo1
> TankGirl
> tenKrat
> msd_bags
> odebdo
> paintednightsky
> 
> 
> With a few still deciding!  Did I miss anyone???




Wow!  Thanks for the tally.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> LoveHandbags, I thank you again for asking me the question.  It changed how I consider space in a bag.  Because of that idea (how much empty space do I want), I look at size more realistically: what I carry AND how much empty space I need.  The benefit from that perspective is that I will be much less likely to buy a bag that ONLY fits what I carry and that I prioritize how I want a bag to hang.
> 
> I am so grateful to you.


 

I had a reply to you posted Tankgirl and I think I accidentally edited myself above when I went to post how many we have in our group bespoke!  LOL  that's a first, LOL!


What I wanted to say was that it is makes me so happy if it was helpful!  There have been sooooooo very many ladies here that have helped me over the years since joining tPF.  When we are not able to hold a handbag in our hands before purchasing, the mod shots, detailed descriptions, interior pictures and thinking out loud with one another allows us to make informed decisions and minimize risk!


I am truly honored by your kind words! I feel such gratitude to those who helped me and posting as much as I can is my way to give back and do a "purse pay-it-forward!"


----------



## anabg

I think I have to pass on the offer. I have to get my niece a Selene, my mom a Flora, and I have been eyeing either a Zhoe or an Angel. My wallet cannot keep up.


----------



## jxwilliams

Congrats to everyone involved in the bespoke!!  I can't wait to see everybody's reveals!!


----------



## djfmn

starsinmyeyes said:


> Can you lovely ladies here tell me what is a good Soulmate size for casual everyday bag for someone who is 5ft7? Normal build. Regular soulmate or midi?! Thanks!!!



Hi Starsinmyeyes I am 5'4" and I am for some reason cannot carry off the full size bags only the midi. I have tried the full size bags but they wear me not the other way around. I think some people are able to carry a full size bag I am not. My frame is small and as much as I want a larger bag I have given up and gone with midis. I think if you are 5'7" and a medium frame you will be able to get the midi or the full size bag and both will look fabulous on you. It will depend on what you carry and if you prefer a larger bag. I love the Massaccesi brand the bags are beautifully made and it is perfect that he gives you the option of either a midi or full size bag.


----------



## djfmn

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I went back thru our posts and heavenly days, I think we are up to *13* in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!
> 
> Moonfancy
> LoveHandbags!
> Moonstarr
> lenie
> thedseer
> clu0984
> momasaurus
> Jendo1
> TankGirl
> tenKrat
> msd_bags
> odebdo
> paintednightsky
> 
> 
> With a few still deciding!  Did I miss anyone???



Me I am also in the Africa blue midi Soulmate Group Bespoke!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

djfmn said:


> Me I am also in the Africa blue midi Soulmate Group Bespoke!!!


  Woooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo!  Adding djfmn bumps us to *14*!  And I saw a nice lady on the FB page ask about ordering too, we may be even higher now!  So fun!  Can you imagine being in the MM Workshop while these beauties are being made?!!? Swooon!

Ladies I went back thru our posts and heavenly days, I think we are up to *14* in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!  

 Moonfancy
 LoveHandbags!
 Moonstarr
 lenie
 thedseer
 clu0984
 momasaurus
 Jendo1
 TankGirl
 tenKrat
 msd_bags
 odebdo
 paintednightsky
djfmn


*****I know some of you that have been looking for more regular size Soulmate pictures,  I found some bonniekir posted on Page 158 of this thread, here is one, I don't think she will mind if I repost it for you.  It is so beautiful!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, don't try to fight it anymore, Lovie.  You're just not going to win that battle.  The dark brown Nabuk has your name all over it.  Yep.  I bet when MM went to the tannery to get that dark brown Nabuk, the roll of leather had a stamp on it that said LOVIE NABUK.  Why suffer further?  Surrender and buy it now!*


 

I was going back thru the pages of our thread looking for more pictures  for everyone and came across this post of yours again Moonbeam.  For the second time I have laughed until I had tears in my eyes. * Lovie Nabuk.*  Ahhhhhhhhhh, Moon, just what would we do without you?  And of course, not only were you funny, but completely spot on right, I DO LOVE it so much.  It is even better than I had hoped.  The Soulmate style suits it so beautifully.  Thank you Moon.


I am very happy that so many will be able to enjoy this gorgeous MM style soon!  It will be my 4th.   You all are just going to love it!


----------



## lenie

I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885



 Wow, this is gorgeous lenie!  And so timely with us lusting after more Soulmate pictures.  She is just beautiful!  I really love the color too.

USPS themselves told me it is random.  I don't know if that is true but two employees during a pick up at the post office stated it was entirely random, even they don't know when or why.   I have only had to pay once in the last year.  I am grateful it is not every time and not such a high percentage like some of our dear PF friends.  

Enjoy your delicious Olive Pebbled Soulmate


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885




This is beautiful!! And I love it showing all one color versus the brown handles! May help some people. Just beautiful...congrats!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.



Beautiful! Look at all that gorgeous leather!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885



Great color!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> This is beautiful!! And I love it showing all one color versus the brown handles! May help some people. Just beautiful...congrats!


+1 Agreed!  It is really nice to see the Pebbled handles.



jxwilliams said:


> Congrats to everyone involved in the bespoke!!  I can't wait to see everybody's reveals!!


Thanks jxwilliams


----------



## jxwilliams

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885




Love love love the olive!  Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## jxwilliams

For those who wanted a modeling pic of the soulmate--here is my full sized soulmate and I am 5'07" with a medium build.  Hope that helps!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3061934
> 
> 
> For those who wanted a modeling pic of the soulmate--here is my full sized soulmate and I am 5'07" with a medium build.  Hope that helps!



LOVE!  this is beautiful on you jxwilliams, the drape of this style on the regular size is fabulous!  I love how close it stays next to your side.  Very stylish look!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885




Pretty, lenie!


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> View attachment 3061934
> 
> 
> For those who wanted a modeling pic of the soulmate--here is my full sized soulmate and I am 5'07" with a medium build.  Hope that helps!




This helps a lot. Thank you!


----------



## lenie

Thank you everyone! I can't wait to use her.


----------



## jxwilliams

LoveHandbags! said:


> LOVE!  this is beautiful on you jxwilliams, the drape of this style on the regular size is fabulous!  I love how close it stays next to your side.  Very stylish look!




Love--you are so nice!  Thank you!  I [emoji173]&#65039; my soulmate!


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Hi I just want to thank all of you helpful and wonderful people for answering my Qs!!!! I find that people in this thread tend to be very sweet haha. 

I've decided that I want the regular soulmate (more leather to smell and to love lol).. So I will jump on the bespoke bandwagon too! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Has anyone here ever seen the shipment status "CONTACT THE SENDER"?  If so, what does that mean?


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.



Color is so beautiful! And I also love the one-color style.  Congrats!



jxwilliams said:


> For those who wanted a modeling pic of the soulmate--here is my full sized soulmate and I am 5'07" with a medium build.  Hope that helps!



This is helpful indeed.  Thanks! Beautiful!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Has anyone here ever seen the shipment status "CONTACT THE SENDER"?  If so, what does that mean?


I have not seen that message Tankgirl, I am guessing it's on the USPS side of tracking?  If it is, I would call USPS (800-275-8777) and then also send an email to Valentina if you don't get any answers from them.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi I just want to thank all of you helpful and wonderful people for answering my Qs!!!! I find that people in this thread tend to be very sweet haha.
> 
> I've decided that I want the regular soulmate *(more leather to smell and to love lol)..* So I will jump on the bespoke bandwagon too! Thanks so much!!




No truer words have ever been spoken!   Wooooooooo  ooooooooooo!  starsinmyeyes is in the house and that makes 15!   I think you will be happy with your regular.  I started my MM collection with regular size bags because you can place less in but not make a small bag larger and it was a good call.  Now I have been sprinkling in medium size bags for variation, but I am really happy I started with the regulars!


*15 lovelies* in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!  

 Moonfancy
 LoveHandbags!
 Moonstarr
 lenie
 thedseer
 clu0984
 momasaurus
 Jendo1
 TankGirl
 tenKrat
 msd_bags
 odebdo
 paintednightsky
 djfmn
starsinmyeyes


----------



## ajamy

BigCherry said:


> Hi, my UK tracking never shows but the parcels arrive super fast. Usually 2-3 working days.




Thanks BigCherry - after I posted the question, I went out for a couple of hours, and returned home to find my parcel sitting in the porch left by UPS, so it arrived within 3 working days but perhaps lucky it was a Friday afternoon and the delivery man didn't want to be bothered taking it back to the depot!


I'm very pleased with the Phoebes - the pebbled leather is lovely and soft and the colours are really vibrant.  One in teal and one in emerald.  I'll be watching keenly to see what's new for autumn next month.


----------



## mayziemay

I really love the light grey Bespoke Soulmate but I'm afraid the light color will get dirty quickly.  Thoughts?


----------



## msd_bags

mayziemay said:


> I really love the light grey Bespoke Soulmate but I'm afraid the light color will get dirty quickly.  Thoughts?


I have a midi Minerva in this 2015 Light Grey leather.  I took a look at it just now and it is still in pristine condition!  No dirt marks.  I've had it since April, though I must say that I have a lot of bags in rotation so it is not used daily.  Generally I am careful with my bags but I try not to be too paranoid at the same time.  I love the color too!


----------



## MadMadCat

lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885




custom duties should be paid on any item declared to be $500 or more.
maybe this is the bag that went over that threshold.


----------



## shaznayk

Hi Lovehandbags. Me too! Emailed Valentina a few times waiting for her to get back to me. Requested midi but thinking I should go full sized.


----------



## blossomgal

blossomgal said:


> Hello everyone.  I just join this forum and it take me three whole days to read all of this thread.The blue leather is lovely but what is this this bag for bespoke group can it only be this tyle? Also everyone seems to be very happy with this brand but i don not know this one. I can see he comes from another brand and i read a bit of this thread s well but there is many unhappy ladies but is still him making these bags?? I would like designer but cant afford right now so looking at other brands to make a collection. Sorry if any questions have been asked but its hard to remember all of it.Thanks




Hello is anyone to reply?? Is this group order only for friends or can any body join to buy.


----------



## paintednightsky

blossomgal said:


> Hello is anyone to reply?? Is this group order only for friends or can any body join to buy.



Anyone can buy.  The leather is just in limited supplies so you should email asap.  Just email her per the instructions in the order post-all details are fully listed there   I'm not sure what you mean by unhappy ladies though?  You might be confused by another brand.


----------



## lenie

MadMadCat said:


> custom duties should be paid on any item declared to be $500 or more.
> maybe this is the bag that went over that threshold.




The bag, including shipping, was less than $500. Previously, I had an order with two bags that was over $500 and I wasn't charged customs. I am hoping any future orders are not charged customs fees. I love MM bags, but the added customs does increase the overall cost.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

shaznayk said:


> Hi Lovehandbags. Me too! Emailed Valentina a few times waiting for her to get back to me. Requested midi but thinking I should go full sized.


Shaznayk!  Hello to you! I am thrilled your emailed Valentina.  Keep us posted on which size you decide on! * Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!*  This is fun!

*16 lovelies* now in our Africa Deep Blue Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke!  

 Moonfancy
 LoveHandbags!
 Moonstarr
 lenie
 thedseer
 clu0984
 momasaurus
 Jendo1
 TankGirl
 tenKrat
msd_bags
 odebdo
 paintednightsky
 djfmn
starsinmyeyes
shaznayk




blossomgal said:


> Hello is anyone to reply?? Is this group order only for friends or can any body join to buy.


You may have already found the information in this thread, but just in case, details for ordering may also be found on the Massaccesi Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?ref=stream


----------



## shaznayk

It's exciting being back in the group again!


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *I asked MM about our possible group bespoke.  He suggested a Midi Minerva.  What do y'all think about that style?  20% off if we get at least 5-6 ladies to join.  I still have to make him dig for enough leather for a bespoke, so I'm not sure about color yet.  But at least we might can settle on a style?*



*Group bespoke sounds like so much fun! Can we do more group bespoke orders in the future? Is Marco open to this kind of requests? I would so love some special bespoke Zhoe group order *



Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, y'all.  I pounded on Marco nearly to death.  This is what he is offering for our bespoke...
> 
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!  :
> 
> Please look at the astonishing deep blue African leather on MM's Facebook page.
> 
> The bag he said we could do is the full Soulmate or the midi Soulmate.  Linings will be silver.  Choice of gold or silver HW.  Also choice of chocolate brown handles or the deep blue handles.
> 
> 20% bespoke discount :
> 
> Midi Soulmate is &#8364; 295 - Price for group order is &#8364; 230  (appox $255)
> 
> Large Soulmate is &#8364; 330 - Price for group order is &#8364; 265 (approx $290).
> 
> This bespoke starts right now and ends on July 15th.
> 
> Get in on this because a Deep Blue African Soulmate is very special, and he won't do this bespoke again!!  Run!  :doggie:
> 
> Contact Valentina to order.  valentina@marcomassaccesi.it
> *



*Amazing job putting together the first group order! I'm very happy for all the ladies who are getting this gorgeous Africa Deep Blue leather Soulmates I would love to join but have to stay focused on bags that fit in my lifestyle.*




clu0984 said:


> Usually a lurker, but wanted to share my gorgeous new plum pebbled Zhoe.  Just love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058889
> 
> 
> Also been following this idea of a bespoke.  I personally would love a midi Selene or soulmate



*Wow, your Zhoe is beyond gorgeous! Love it!*




lenie said:


> I just received my regular Soulmate in a Olive pebbled leather with olive handles and silver hardware. I love the color! This is my seventh MM bag,but this is the first time I had to pay customs. How does customs decide whether or not a fee is charged?
> Here are some pictures of her still stuffed. When I put my things in, I'll take a couple of more pictures so you can see it in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061884
> View attachment 3061885



*Olive pebbled leather is divine. I have the Aphrodite in this leather and I love the color the same as when I got it. So beautiful, versatile, and neutral color.*


----------



## tenKrat

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi I just want to thank all of you helpful and wonderful people for answering my Qs!!!! I find that people in this thread tend to be very sweet haha.
> 
> I've decided that I want the regular soulmate (more leather to smell and to love lol).. So I will jump on the bespoke bandwagon too! Thanks so much!!




Glad you are joining us, starsinmyeyes. I changed my order to a regular size; so, yes, we will have more Deep Blue to love.


----------



## tenKrat

shaznayk said:


> It's exciting being back in the group again!




Hello, shaznayk!  Welcome back!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, blossomgal!*



*Of COURSE you can join this bespoke!  We would love to add your name to our Lovely List!  So, all you do is write to Valentina -- valentina@marcomassaccesi.it

And then you tell her all the details you want concerning your bag -- size of bag, color of hardware and handles, adjustments, if any, to straps, with or without magnets, or preference for zip divider in the middle of the bag - and be sure to give Valentina your email address and telephone number for PayPal.  And then you press SEND to Valentina and come back here to be ridiculously hysterical with excitement!  

Yeah, yeah, the bespoke bags are beautiful, but the absolute BEST thing about a bespoke is the camaraderie we have here in the forum.  A sense of special togetherness because we all love the same things, and it's SUCH fun to gather here and be happy!

So, WELCOME, blossomgal! *
:welcome2: 







blossomgal said:


> Hello is anyone to reply?? Is this group order only for friends or can any body join to buy.


----------



## Moonfancy

*SHAZ!!* *OMG, it's so good to see you!  I'm so happy we're finding each other again!*






shaznayk said:


> It's exciting being back in the group again!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Awwww....  SO SWEET, Tankgirl!  I told Katia what you said, and she is beaming even more brightly! *  

*You must never think our MM bags are just pieces of leather sewn together.  Oh, no!  They have feelings!  Extraordinary things happen when these treasures are created.  They know the FEEL OF HANDS on them!  Search the world over if you like, but you will never find a workshop like MM's.  His workshop is enchanted!  Each night come the Tuscan fairies.  Actually, 'tis a well known fact that thousands of fairies have moved to Italy from faraway countries, and they got their papers so they could be documented Italian fairies.  Yes, I do believe I've heard it said that Italy enjoys the highest population of fairies on the globe.  Of course, this doesn't mean fairies won't journey to other lands.  They will always be present where people are creating with hands and imagination.  

Why?  Because fairies really hate noisy, greasy-smelling assembly lines.  Assembly lines don't need magic.  Purse machinery just churns out exactly-the-same pocketbooks by the hundreds.  Sad, really.  

But MM's hands make our bags.  Our leathers know his touch, and fairies always want to help beauty-makers like MM.  And when he is so very tired at the end of a long day and he must leave the workshop to sleep, the Tuscan fairies whisper into his shop.  They inspect his work of the day and either approve it or add a special something that not even MM can quite put his finger on.  A something unique.  You know the shimmer leathers MM has offered?  Well, he never ordered shimmer.  Nope.  He bought plain, un-shimmered leather.  Of course, 'twas the fairies who glazed the leather with shimmer!  The shimmer floats off their wings as they flutter around, you see.

So pay careful attention when you open a package from MM.  Even if you haven't ordered a shimmer leather there will be some fairy sparkle in the box if you look for it hard enough.  And no two bags are the same.  Ever.  Even if they look the same, you can be sure they are not.  Fairies eschew the hum-drum and only create something one time and one time only. 

MM + Fairies = MAGIC.

Is it any wonder we are all spellbound by these bits of loveliness?* 





Tankgirl said:


> Beautiful Katia is our Soulmate mascot and inspiration.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Julija!  YES!  We can do more group bespokes!  You're right -- they are so fun.  And they are a wonderful way to get to know each other and make a really nice group of friends who are all deliciously crazy!!*





Julija said:


> *Group bespoke sounds like so much fun! Can we do more group bespoke orders in the future? Is Marco open to this kind of requests? I would so love some special bespoke Zhoe group order *


----------



## gack

I love that olive. So pretty. 

I love these group orders. So fun.


----------



## starsinmyeyes

tenKrat said:


> Glad you are joining us, starsinmyeyes. I changed my order to a regular size; so, yes, we will have more Deep Blue to love.




Thanks tenKrat! I'm really excited


----------



## sandysandiego

lovehandbags! said:


> shaznayk!  Hello to you! i am thrilled your emailed valentina.  Keep us posted on which size you decide on! * squeeeeeeeeeeeee!*  this is fun!
> 
> *16 lovelies* now in our africa deep blue soulmate/soulmate midi group bespoke!
> 
> moonfancy
> lovehandbags!
> Moonstarr
> lenie
> thedseer
> clu0984
> momasaurus
> jendo1
> tankgirl
> tenkrat
> msd_bags
> odebdo
> paintednightsky
> djfmn
> starsinmyeyes
> shaznayk
> 
> 
> 
> you may have already found the information in this thread, but just in case, details for ordering may also be found on the massaccesi facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags?ref=stream


+ 1


----------



## BlueCherry

ajamy said:


> Thanks BigCherry - after I posted the question, I went out for a couple of hours, and returned home to find my parcel sitting in the porch left by UPS, so it arrived within 3 working days but perhaps lucky it was a Friday afternoon and the delivery man didn't want to be bothered taking it back to the depot!
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with the Phoebes - the pebbled leather is lovely and soft and the colours are really vibrant.  One in teal and one in emerald.  I'll be watching keenly to see what's new for autumn next month.



That's good news - my UPS driver is a great fellow, he rarely takes a parcel away if he can help it because my nearest depot is a bit of a trek.

I'm pleased you like the phoebes, they are lovely.  I ordered a purple nappa without long straps and credit card slots just to use inside my selene.  I have yet to try pebbled 

I am also keen to see what's coming next, I have made a few requests but I'm in the minority as I want MORE hardware lol.  Most of the ladies here are loving the lighter, more minimal style bags but they are not for me. Although Valentina is pestering Marco on my behalf I think my type of bags won't appear for a while.  I must say though that my style of bags can be quite heavy, that's why I just opt for the smallest version.


----------



## BlueCherry

Julija said:


> *Group bespoke sounds like so much fun! Can we do more group bespoke orders in the future? Is Marco open to this kind of requests? I would so love some special bespoke Zhoe group order *
> 
> 
> Would that be the mini croc in blue???


----------



## BlueCherry

mayziemay said:


> I really love the light grey Bespoke Soulmate but I'm afraid the light color will get dirty quickly.  Thoughts?



If you mean the light grey nappa this leather never gets dirty, even with dark jeans


----------



## mayziemay

BigCherry said:


> If you mean the light grey nappa this leather never gets dirty, even with dark jeans



This one - as pictured in the initial picture - light grey in the swatches:
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=soulmate-bespoke

This would be an every day bag for me, and while I feel a darker color would be practical, I just love how the light grey looks!


----------



## BlueCherry

mayziemay said:


> This one - as pictured in the initial picture - light grey in the swatches:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=soulmate-bespoke
> 
> This would be an every day bag for me, and while I feel a darker color would be practical, I just love how the light grey looks!



I have a few very light bags that I only use in the summer, being in the UK this doesn't normally amount to much more than a few weeks , however I nearly always use black so for practicality you can't go wrong with a darker bag.

I cannot imagine anything happening to an MM pebbled bag but the other ladies would know better as I am a massive nappa only fan.


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> *Group bespoke sounds like so much fun! Can we do more group bespoke orders in the future? Is Marco open to this kind of requests? I would so love some special bespoke Zhoe group order *
> 
> 
> 
> *Amazing job putting together the first group order! I'm very happy for all the ladies who are getting this gorgeous Africa Deep Blue leather Soulmates I would love to join but have to stay focused on bags that fit in my lifestyle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wow, your Zhoe is beyond gorgeous! Love it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Olive pebbled leather is divine. I have the Aphrodite in this leather and I love the color the same as when I got it. So beautiful, versatile, and neutral color.*


I would be up for another round of special-price bespokes! But I would want a more fun lining color.


----------



## mayziemay

BigCherry said:


> I have a few very light bags that I only use in the summer, being in the UK this doesn't normally amount to much more than a few weeks , however I nearly always use black so for practicality you can't go wrong with a darker bag.
> 
> I cannot imagine anything happening to an MM pebbled bag but the other ladies would know better as I am a massive nappa only fan.



Would you consider the light grey to be a summer only bag?

I wonder if he would make me a Soulmate in the smoke grey color that is an option for the Minerva.  That is a good bit darker. But hard to picture how it would look...

By nappa do you mean the nabuk? I do like the Taupe Nabuk! 

Oh this is too hard to decide!


----------



## BlueCherry

mayziemay said:


> Would you consider the light grey to be a summer only bag?
> 
> I wonder if he would make me a Soulmate in the smoke grey color that is an option for the Minerva.  That is a good bit darker. But hard to picture how it would look...
> 
> By nappa do you mean the nabuk? I do like the Taupe Nabuk!
> 
> Oh this is too hard to decide!



No, I don't consider it to be summer only, it's just that I wear a lot of black so when summer comes I make a concerted effort to brighten up briefly before I retreat back to darkness lol.

I have the Selene in smoke grey and that colour is a definite all year round grey IMO.  The nappa is the very smooth calf and the nabuk (I call it nubuck) is more like a suede.


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> If you mean the light grey nappa this leather never gets dirty, even with dark jeans



That's good to know.


----------



## tenKrat

mayziemay said:


> This one - as pictured in the initial picture - light grey in the swatches:
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/?product=soulmate-bespoke
> 
> This would be an every day bag for me, and while I feel a darker color would be practical, I just love how the light grey looks!



I like the light grey pebbled, too.  I think you can use this leather for an every day bag because the pebbled leather is pretty durable.  If the light grey nappa doesn't get dirty even with dark jeans on as BigCherry said, then I think the pebbled leather wouldn't give you any problems either.  I would tell Marco what your concerns are with this color leather, and he would give you more information that could possibly quell your concerns.


----------



## tenKrat

mayziemay said:


> Would you consider the light grey to be a summer only bag?
> 
> I wonder if he would make me a Soulmate in the smoke grey color that is an option for the Minerva.  That is a good bit darker. But hard to picture how it would look...
> 
> By nappa do you mean the nabuk? I do like the Taupe Nabuk!
> 
> Oh this is too hard to decide!



To me, light grey is a year-round neutral color.  

The smoke grey is another gorgeous darker choice.  If you Google "Massaccesi handbag pics", then you will find more pics not posted in TPF.  I believe there is a photo of a smoke grey Zhoe in that search.  I cannot recall if that photo is on this thread or not.  It might even be on MM's Facebook page also.


----------



## Beth24

Tankgirl said:


> Has anyone here ever seen the shipment status "CONTACT THE SENDER"?  If so, what does that mean?




Mine also said that in 7/6 and then I checked today and it says Exit from customs with today's date.


----------



## Tankgirl

Beth24 said:


> Mine also said that in 7/6 and then I checked today and it says Exit from customs with today's date.




Thank you for that information.  I checked the tracking and it now says "EXIT FROM CUSTOMS," too.


----------



## msd_bags

Have you ladies received confirmation from Valentina about the bespoke order?  I sent the email Saturday but have not heard back since.  I was hoping I'd hear from them Monday, but none yet.


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> Have you ladies received confirmation from Valentina about the bespoke order?  I sent the email Saturday but have not heard back since.  I was hoping I'd hear from them Monday, but none yet.




Yes.  I received a PayPal payment email and a confirmation email from Valentina today.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Yes.  I received a PayPal payment email and a confirmation email from Valentina today.


Oh, I will give them a nudge then.  Thanks!


----------



## Moonstarr

msd_bags said:


> Have you ladies received confirmation from Valentina about the bespoke order?  I sent the email Saturday but have not heard back since.  I was hoping I'd hear from them Monday, but none yet.



I did as well this morning. Paypal invoice. They might be doing it in order of request? I think the leather was supposed to be limited so maybe they are sourcing more before they confirm everyones?


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr said:


> I did as well this morning. Paypal invoice. They might be doing it in order of request? I think the leather was supposed to be limited so maybe they are sourcing more before they confirm everyones?


I hope they'll get back to me soon.   Thanks.


----------



## paintednightsky

mayziemay said:


> I really love the light grey Bespoke Soulmate but I'm afraid the light color will get dirty quickly.  Thoughts?



The light pearl gray pebbled?  I really don't see getting dirty.  It seems very durable and resistant and easy to wipe down.


----------



## paintednightsky

msd_bags said:


> I hope they'll get back to me soon.   Thanks.



I got an invoice in the morning as well so probably slowly making their way through the list.


----------



## msd_bags

paintednightsky said:


> I got an invoice in the morning as well so probably slowly making their way through the list.


Thanks for hte heads up!


----------



## paintednightsky

djfmn said:


> Hi Starsinmyeyes I am 5'4" and I am for some reason cannot carry off the full size bags only the midi. I have tried the full size bags but they wear me not the other way around. I think some people are able to carry a full size bag I am not. My frame is small and as much as I want a larger bag I have given up and gone with midis. I think if you are 5'7" and a medium frame you will be able to get the midi or the full size bag and both will look fabulous on you. It will depend on what you carry and if you prefer a larger bag. I love the Massaccesi brand the bags are beautifully made and it is perfect that he gives you the option of either a midi or full size bag.



I am the same size and I agree.  Very heavy to wear and I never say that about large bags since I love large, but this is more tote size with heavy, high quality leather.  I'd use my large more for when I need to tote around more but not for everyday wear. 

 I can't wait for the africa blue midi soulmate!  And might get another midi size while I'm at it....  Any suggestions?  I was leaning towards selene, aphrodite or minerva in midi size.


----------



## tenKrat

paintednightsky said:


> I can't wait for the africa blue midi soulmate!  And might get another midi size while I'm at it....  Any suggestions?  I was leaning towards selene, aphrodite or minerva in midi size.




If you want something more different, then maybe try an E/W bag, the Minerva Midi.


----------



## paintednightsky

tenKrat said:


> If you want something more different, then maybe try an E/W bag, the Minerva Midi.



Silly question but what does E/W stand for?


----------



## msd_bags

^^ East/West - something wider than longer (opposite of N/S - north/south)


----------



## lenie

Here's the regular Olive Soulmate with my usual contents. Love how drapey and smooshy she is.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Here's the regular Olive Soulmate with my usual contents. Love how drapey and smooshy she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064155
> View attachment 3064156
> View attachment 3064157


I really love your bag!  It looks so good in this color and handles.


----------



## ajamy

BigCherry said:


> That's good news - my UPS driver is a great fellow, he rarely takes a parcel away if he can help it because my nearest depot is a bit of a trek.
> 
> I'm pleased you like the phoebes, they are lovely.  I ordered a purple nappa without long straps and credit card slots just to use inside my selene.  I have yet to try pebbled
> 
> I am also keen to see what's coming next, I have made a few requests but I'm in the minority as I want MORE hardware lol.  Most of the ladies here are loving the lighter, more minimal style bags but they are not for me. Although Valentina is pestering Marco on my behalf I think my type of bags won't appear for a while.  I must say though that my style of bags can be quite heavy, that's why I just opt for the smallest version.


I agree that it would be nice to see a bit more detail and hardware - it would make the brand a bit more distinctive.  I should also try emailing with a few suggestions


----------



## mayziemay

I emailed Marco asking about the light grey leather and this was his response:



> _Our pebbled leather is a very long lasting leather. It is a bit thick and
> slightly heavy but you can be sure that, if you need a calf leather that
> can be carried every day, this material will surely satisfy your
> expectations.
> It doesn&#8217;t require any special protector and all colors can be cleaned
> very easily without ruining leather surface. I always suggest to use
> cleansing diskettes to clean our pebbled leather, if needed together with
> a face cream. We easily clean white or ivory pebbled so you&#8217;ll realize
> that pearl grey isn&#8217;t surely a problem._



So I think I am going to go ahead and order it.  But now I have a new dilemma. I was pretty sure I wanted the Midi size but then I checked the measurements of my current bag which I consider a medium sized bag. It fits the stuff I carry well and I wouldn't really want less space. If I lay it completely flat and empty, it measures 15" in width and just over 12" in height, 6 inches in depth  (is that the correct way to measure it? It seems like the measurements for it listed on various websites varies quite a bit).


The  Midi size measurements are max base width: 13.2&#8221;, Height: 12.3&#8221;, Depth: 4.9&#8221;.  So now I'm thinking maybe I should get the full size. But it looks so big in the pictures I have seen.  But the measurements for the full size are listed as Max base width: 15.7&#8221;, Height 13.4&#8221;,  Depth: 5.9&#8221; which wouldn't really be much bigger than my current bag.   Unless I am measuring wrong?


----------



## msd_bags

Just a quick update. I finally got my invoice for the group order. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> Just a quick update. I finally got my invoice for the group order. [emoji4]




I paid my invoice yesterday. I hope this means that production has begun.


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *Julija!  YES!  We can do more group bespokes!  You're right -- they are so fun.  And they are a wonderful way to get to know each other and make a really nice group of friends who are all deliciously crazy!!*



I can't wait for more bespoke group orders. It is an amazing way to get to know each other as well as have bag twins  



BigCherry said:


> Would that be the mini croc in blue???



Amazing idea!!!! I wish as with Soulmates there would be a choice between reg Zhoe or mini Zhoe. That would be so fab!!



momasaurus said:


> I would be up for another round of special-price bespokes! But I would want a more fun lining color.



Fun color lining would be so much fun and make the bespokes even more special. I have a purple lining on my Olive Aphrodite and I love it to bits.


----------



## Julija

*Ladies, do you know if there is a sale coming?
Or the winter sale was a one time thing?*


----------



## momasaurus

ajamy said:


> I agree that it would be nice to see a bit more detail and hardware - it would make the brand a bit more distinctive.  I should also try emailing with a few suggestions


I love that there is very little hardware and glitz. I see that stuff in department stores, and I'd rather admire the lines and leather of a beautifully made item. But I think Marco aims to please, so he might accommodate those who like more bling!


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> I paid my invoice yesterday. I hope this means that production has begun.


I nudged Valentina yesterday because I'm still waiting for samples to order my second bag at the same time. Today I got an invoice for the group order plus shipping which will be refunded when I order my second bag. Seems totally fair. SAMPLES PLEASE COME SOON !!


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> Amazing idea!!!! I wish as with Soulmates there would be a choice between reg Zhoe or mini Zhoe. That would be so fab!!



Doesn't the Phoebe seem like a mini Zhoe?


----------



## Julija

momasaurus said:


> Doesn't the Phoebe seem like a mini Zhoe?



I think mini Zhoe kind of resembles Phoebe or maybe size wise it'll be bigger than Phoebe? MM announced mini Zhoe for fall on his FB and it looks gorgeous. But there are no dimensions just yet. I guess we have to wait and see


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> I think mini Zhoe kind of resembles Phoebe or maybe size wise it'll be bigger than Phoebe? MM announced mini Zhoe for fall on his FB and it looks gorgeous. But there are no dimensions just yet. I guess we have to wait and see


I am so bad with dimensions. I need pix of all the bags lined up !


----------



## Moonfancy

*BigCherry, you are not alone concerning hardware.  I love it too.  I got a full bronze African Selene before she came with outer zippers, and now every time I look at her I think how knockout gorgeous she would have been with those golden zips!  I'm going to ask MM if maybe he can post some prices for possible hardware. This does NOT mean he will - because you know how he loves simple - but I think we should at least get to pick a few shiny bits! 
*







BigCherry said:


> That's good news - my UPS driver is a great fellow, he rarely takes a parcel away if he can help it because my nearest depot is a bit of a trek.
> 
> I'm pleased you like the phoebes, they are lovely.  I ordered a purple nappa without long straps and credit card slots just to use inside my selene.  I have yet to try pebbled
> 
> I am also keen to see what's coming next, I have made a few requests but I'm in the minority as I want MORE hardware lol.  Most of the ladies here are loving the lighter, more minimal style bags but they are not for me. Although Valentina is pestering Marco on my behalf I think my type of bags won't appear for a while.  I must say though that my style of bags can be quite heavy, that's why I just opt for the smallest version.


----------



## Moonfancy

*momasaurus, me too.  I can't imagine the measurements in my head.  I want all the sizes lined up next to each other, preferably with a common object for even better size reference. * 



momasaurus said:


> I am so bad with dimensions. I need pix of all the bags lined up !


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm sure they'll wait for you, momasaurus.  They could put your Blue Africa last at the very bottom of the list.  They have 20+ bags to make, so it would seem being the last on the list would give you some good time to get your samples and decide.* 



momasaurus said:


> I nudged Valentina yesterday because I'm still waiting for samples to order my second bag at the same time. Today I got an invoice for the group order plus shipping which will be refunded when I order my second bag. Seems totally fair. SAMPLES PLEASE COME SOON !!


----------



## renza

Is there just the one photo of the Africa Deep Blue leather that is on Facebook? I am wondering how metallic the leather will look in a large bag like the Soulmate.


----------



## BlueCherry

ajamy said:


> I agree that it would be nice to see a bit more detail and hardware - it would make the brand a bit more distinctive.  I should also try emailing with a few suggestions



Yes please do, the more the merrier


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *BigCherry, you are not alone concerning hardware.  I love it too.  I got a full bronze African Selene before she came with outer zippers, and now every time I look at her I think how knockout gorgeous she would have been with those golden zips!  I'm going to ask MM if maybe he can post some prices for possible hardware. This does NOT mean he will - because you know how he loves simple - but I think we should at least get to pick a few shiny bits!
> *



Ha ha Valentina told me all about your bottom studs and I told her it was you and that you had taken your bag to bed with you!!  She was suggesting that I could add studs as a compromise for more hardware - does yours make much noise when you put it on the table?? 

My midi Selene has no pockets so maybe Marco would consider adding the zips to your bag for a small fee, if you're anything like me I only want to look at the hardware... 

Even though he loves simple, he is very gracious and accommodating when I ask if I can adapt a bag with a few metal extras - as he did with you too


----------



## tenKrat

mayziemay said:


> I emailed Marco asking about the light grey leather and this was his response:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I am going to go ahead and order it.  But now I have a new dilemma. I was pretty sure I wanted the Midi size but then I checked the measurements of my current bag which I consider a medium sized bag. It fits the stuff I carry well and I wouldn't really want less space. If I lay it completely flat and empty, it measures 15" in width and just over 12" in height, 6 inches in depth  (is that the correct way to measure it? It seems like the measurements for it listed on various websites varies quite a bit).
> 
> 
> The  Midi size measurements are max base width: 13.2, Height: 12.3, Depth: 4.9.  So now I'm thinking maybe I should get the full size. But it looks so big in the pictures I have seen.  But the measurements for the full size are listed as Max base width: 15.7, Height 13.4,  Depth: 5.9 which wouldn't really be much bigger than my current bag.   Unless I am measuring wrong?




Mayziemay, it sounds like you are measuring the dimensions correctly. It seems that your current bag is about the same size as the regular Soulmate. 

I was back and forth on the size, also.  I chose the regular Soulmate because I don't mind having extra space, but I hate it when I don't have enough space. I usually carry a long wallet, small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, cell phone, coin purse, and two rolled up reusable shopping bags. The midi would accommodate those. With the regular, the leather would just drape a little more, which I like. 

But, sometimes I like to carry my Kindle or a book, a scarf, or water bottle. In that case, the regular size Soulmate would be just right. I like to have the option of adding more items in my bag. In a midi, the bag would look stuffed. Not an elegant look. 

You mentioned that you "really wouldn't want less space."  If you're concerned that you might end up with not enough space with the midi during times you wish to carry a little more, then the regular might work better for you. 

Have you looked at the "pics only" thread?  LoveHandbags posted pics of what she carries in her Soulmate Midi. 

Perhaps someone with a regular Soulmate can post pics of what she carries and what the bag looks like on the shoulder. Also, maybe also comment on the weight of the bag with its contents. I will tolerate a little more leather weight for bag beauty.


----------



## momasaurus

OK, I am really having a hard time choosing another bag to go with the group bespoke. Can anyone comment on the midi zip Selene? Can I fit a thin 3-ring binder in?  What about a thick one? Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

momasaurus said:


> OK, I am really having a hard time choosing another bag to go with the group bespoke. Can anyone comment on the midi zip Selene? Can I fit a thin 3-ring binder in?  What about a thick one? Thanks!




Here is mine, I don't have binder at home so I've used a book which is 30cm x 23cm. It will close with magnet but is making the bag look a little flat. I don't think you would get anything bigger in it if you want it to close. 




Hanging up with the book inside




Laid flat on the floor


----------



## momasaurus

BigCherry said:


> Here is mine, I don't have binder at home so I've used a book which is 30cm x 23cm. It will close with magnet but is making the bag look a little flat. I don't think you would get anything bigger in it if you want it to close.
> 
> View attachment 3064917
> 
> 
> Hanging up with the book inside
> 
> View attachment 3064919
> 
> 
> Laid flat on the floor


Oh, very helpful, thanks! I think this bag is the perfect size for me..


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Renza!  The Blue African is of the same metallic as the Bronze African.  I have a full Selene in African Bronze and love it.  Everyone who has a bronze will probably agree that this metallic is not eye-blinding.  It is subtle and classy. * 




renza said:


> Is there just the one photo of the Africa Deep Blue leather that is on Facebook? I am wondering how metallic the leather will look in a large bag like the Soulmate.


----------



## BlueCherry

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941




Absolutely beautiful shade of blue [emoji3]


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, Katia tap dances when I put her on a table.  

I will keep asking MM for hardware too.  He'll probably show us some just so he can find some peace from the Metal Madams.* 



BigCherry said:


> Ha ha Valentina told me all about your bottom studs and I told her it was you and that you had taken your bag to bed with you!!  She was suggesting that I could add studs as a compromise for more hardware - does yours make much noise when you put it on the table??
> 
> My midi Selene has no pockets so maybe Marco would consider adding the zips to your bag for a small fee, if you're anything like me I only want to look at the hardware...
> 
> Even though he loves simple, he is very gracious and accommodating when I ask if I can adapt a bag with a few metal extras - as he did with you too


----------



## Moonfancy

*OH!  Tank girl!  

WOW!  

I think that is one of the prettiest blue pocketbooks I have EVER seen!  It's just glorious!  The name of the leather is spot on!*








Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941


----------



## sandysandiego

I am swooning over your Ocean!  





Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Renza!  The Blue African is of the same metallic as the Bronze African.  I have a full Selene in African Bronze and love it.  Everyone who has a bronze will probably agree that this metallic is not eye-blinding.  It is subtle and classy. *


Cool, thank you! Sadly I still need to decide if I have the funds...


----------



## paintednightsky

momasaurus said:


> I nudged Valentina yesterday because I'm still waiting for samples to order my second bag at the same time. Today I got an invoice for the group order plus shipping which will be refunded when I order my second bag. Seems totally fair. SAMPLES PLEASE COME SOON !!



Has it always been free shipping for 2 bags?  I had mentioned wanting to order another bag at the same time and she said 2 bags shipped cost the same as one $30?


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941


Oh, what a refreshing blue color!!  Very pretty!


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941



Love that color! I may have to get a Phoebe or something in Ocean. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> .....*So pay careful attention when you open a package from MM.  Even if you haven't ordered a shimmer leather there will be some fairy sparkle in the box if you look for it hard enough.  And no two bags are the same.  Ever.  Even if they look the same, you can be sure they are not.  Fairies eschew the hum-drum and only create something one time and one time only. *
> 
> *MM + Fairies = MAGIC.*
> 
> *Is it any wonder we are all spellbound by these bits of loveliness?*


 

I love that, well said!!!!! Is it any wonder we are all spellbound by YOU!  What a special soul you are my friend! 




sandysandiego said:


> + 1


 

   and in walked sandysands!  Woooooooooo hooooooooo!  We never met a Blue we didn't like!  


*17* lovelies now in our africa deep blue soulmate/soulmate midi group bespoke!  

moonfancy
 lovehandbags!
 Moonstarr
 lenie
 thedseer
 clu0984
 momasaurus
 jendo1
 tankgirl
 tenkrat
 msd_bags
 odebdo
 paintednightsky
 djfmn
 starsinmyeyes
shaznayk
sandysandiego




Julija said:


> I can't wait for more bespoke group orders. It is an amazing way to get to know each other as well as have bag twins


  Yes sweetie sweetness Julija!  It is an amazing way, and we are all so lucky!  You are so dear to have that thought!!!



Julija said:


> *Ladies, do you know if there is a sale coming?*
> *Or the winter sale was a one time thing?*


 Dearest one, I do not expect it......we await with bated breath for the AW 2015 line to come out and they have just had 3 back to back sales.......a Selene Sale with specific leathers.......a Sample Sale.........and this Group Bespoke.......I think the regular AW line is before us know, but you never know!!!! 



Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941


 Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooh TankGirl!  Wow, she is a beautiful ocean!  I am in love!  What a gorgeous handbag!  Yum!


----------



## momasaurus

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064939
> View attachment 3064941


Wow. Gorgeous!!! Are these full=sized Soulmates?


----------



## momasaurus

paintednightsky said:


> Has it always been free shipping for 2 bags?  I had mentioned wanting to order another bag at the same time and she said 2 bags shipped cost the same as one $30?


You are probably right. I might be hallucinating. Either way, it's cheaper than paying $30 for each bag, but forces me to be decisive!!


----------



## gack

I love how the minimum number for a group was 6, and you're up to 17!


----------



## Moonstarr

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, Ocean is here -- pictured next to Yellow Ocher.  Together they look with the ocean and the



oh WOW ... she is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  Congrats! That is a beautiful blue.


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:


----------



## gack

Happy birthday!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Takegirl!  How wonderful it is that that it arrived on your birthday!

It's gorgeous beyond belief!  Lucky you!!*





Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:
> View attachment 3065108


----------



## jxwilliams

Very pretty Tankgirl!!  Happy Birthday![emoji322][emoji512][emoji320]


----------



## Tankgirl

momasaurus said:


> Wow. Gorgeous!!! Are these full=sized Soulmates?




Yes.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

gack said:


> I love how the minimum number for a group was 6, and you're up to 17!


Me too gack 




Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:
> View attachment 3065108


*Happy happy Birthday TankGirl!*  How completely perfect to receive a MM handbag box on your birthday to open!  resentsyour Ocean Soulmate is beautiful!


----------



## mayziemay

tenKrat said:


> Mayziemay, it sounds like you are measuring the dimensions correctly. It seems that your current bag is about the same size as the regular Soulmate.
> 
> I was back and forth on the size, also.  I chose the regular Soulmate because I don't mind having extra space, but I hate it when I don't have enough space. I usually carry a long wallet, small cosmetic bag, sunglasses, cell phone, coin purse, and two rolled up reusable shopping bags. The midi would accommodate those. With the regular, the leather would just drape a little more, which I like.
> 
> But, sometimes I like to carry my Kindle or a book, a scarf, or water bottle. In that case, the regular size Soulmate would be just right. I like to have the option of adding more items in my bag. In a midi, the bag would look stuffed. Not an elegant look.
> 
> You mentioned that you "really wouldn't want less space."  If you're concerned that you might end up with not enough space with the midi during times you wish to carry a little more, then the regular might work better for you.
> 
> Have you looked at the "pics only" thread?  LoveHandbags posted pics of what she carries in her Soulmate Midi.
> 
> Perhaps someone with a regular Soulmate can post pics of what she carries and what the bag looks like on the shoulder. Also, maybe also comment on the weight of the bag with its contents. I will tolerate a little more leather weight for bag beauty.



Thanks! This is really helpful! I did see the pictures of LoveHandbag's.  It sounds like I should probably go with the full size!


----------



## sandysandiego

For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.  

The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa



Sands you gorgeous thing you!  Love these so much I could cry happy tears and adore your maxi dress too.  You have made me so excited for my Deep Blue with her longer handles, Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Your Taupe Nappa Zhoe Legend is dreamy and so classic! 

Thank you for these pictures from the bottom of my handbag lovin heart!


----------



## renza

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa




Oh lovely! Thanks for sharing! How tall are you? And does your soulmate have the magnetic poppers or not?


----------



## Julija

Just ordered Turq Zhoe with gold hardware as a BD present for my mom. Yay!


----------



## sandysandiego

renza said:


> Oh lovely! Thanks for sharing! How tall are you? And does your soulmate have the magnetic poppers or not?


No magnetic closures and I am 5'5".


----------



## renza

sandysandiego said:


> No magnetic closures and I am 5'5".




Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa



Hi Sandy, thanks to your photo, I now know with certainty that the Zhoe Legend would be a more practical size for me than the Zhoe.  That bag is on my wish list now.  The Taupe Nappa is a perfect neutral.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Just ordered Turq Zhoe with gold hardware as a BD present for my mom. Yay!




Oh Julija, this will be a lovely gift! What a nice daughter you are......did you get the grey lining? That would be so pretty with the Turquoise, but then again so would many others!  Decisions!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:
> View attachment 3065108


Tankgirl, happy birthday!  Getting your new bag on your b-day is certainly a reason to celebrate!

BTW, I wanted to let you know that we are bag sisters.  I had a Pheobe made out of your "scraps" and she just arrived today.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## Beth24

tenKrat said:


> Hi Sandy, thanks to your photo, I now know with certainty that the Zhoe Legend would be a more practical size for me than the Zhoe.  That bag is on my wish list now.  The Taupe Nappa is a perfect neutral.



Which one is bigger? The legend or the regular?


----------



## msd_bags

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa


Oh thanks for these pics! You and your bags are lovely!

I am just waiting for Marco's invoice on my Zhoe Legend order too.  And now that I see your modshot, I know it is indeed the bag I want.  I am getting one in beige.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!

Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


----------



## Tankgirl

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dmarie2020

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa



Great pics and very styling with your matching striped dress!   You and your Soulmate look terrific!

What do you think of the cobalt blue nabuk?  It looks lovely.


----------



## Moonstarr

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.



This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## anabg

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.




This seems like a great color.  I bought my mom a bag in Burgundi but this is so pretty.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dmarie2020

anabg said:


> This seems like a great color.  I bought my mom a bag in Burgundi but this is so pretty.  Congratulations.



Anabg, thanks so much for helping me pick out the color!  Your input was enormously valuable.  Hope your mom loves her bag as much as I do mine!


----------



## anabg

Dmarie2020 said:


> Anabg, thanks so much for helping me pick out the color!  Your input was enormously valuable.  Hope your mom loves her bag as much as I do mine!




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039; You are very welcome!!


----------



## tenKrat

Beth24 said:


> Which one is bigger? The legend or the regular?




Legend is bigger. It has three compartments and magnetic closure. 

The regular has one compartment and zipper closure.


----------



## tenKrat

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.




What a beautiful bag you have!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.



Whoaaaaa!   Gorgeous!!!!!   This is a fun surprise!   What a beautiful choice


----------



## Tankgirl

Dmarie2020 said:


> Tankgirl, happy birthday!  Getting your new bag on your b-day is certainly a reason to celebrate!
> 
> BTW, I wanted to let you know that we are bag sisters.  I had a Pheobe made out of your "scraps" and she just arrived today.  I will post pics soon.




Dmarie2020, I just saw your post.  I am so excited that you have Phoebe in Ocean.  That color is spectacular!  

For the others on the forum, I will post a closeup of Ocean so that its color can be observed.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Dmarie2020 said:


> Tankgirl, happy birthday!  Getting your new bag on your b-day is certainly a reason to celebrate!
> 
> BTW, I wanted to let you know that we are bag sisters.  I had a Pheobe made out of your "scraps" and she just arrived today.  I will post pics soon.



Lol.....I believe this makes your Phoebe daughter of Tankgirl's Ocean Soulmate!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Dmarie2020, I just saw your post.  I am so excited that you have Phoebe in Ocean.  That color is spectacular!
> 
> For the others on the forum, I will post a closeup of Ocean so that its color can be observed.
> View attachment 3066173



I will go sleep dreaming of this picture tonight!!!!!!   just spectacular is right!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Here she is "la bebe" ocean!  Such a lovely color!  Thanks for finding this lovely color Tankgirl!


----------



## Tankgirl

Dmarie2020 said:


> Here she is "la bebe" ocean!  Such a lovely color!  Thanks for finding this lovely color Tankgirl!




Oh, how beautiful!


----------



## renza

Dmarie2020 said:


> Here she is "la bebe" ocean!  Such a lovely color!  Thanks for finding this lovely color Tankgirl!




Oh that color is beautiful!! I love bright colors in small doses!


----------



## Beth24

tenKrat said:


> Legend is bigger. It has three compartments and magnetic closure.
> 
> The regular has one compartment and zipper closure.




Thank you!


----------



## Moonfancy

*WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!*

*Our Blue African Soulmate Bespoke has used EVERY SINGLE BIT of Marco's Blue African!  It is ALL GONE!  There were 25+ Bespoke Orders!



If this doesn't prove the quality of MM's leathers and styles, I don't know what does!

Yay to MARCO MASSACCESI!*


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!*
> 
> *Our Blue African Soulmate Bespoke has used EVERY SINGLE BIT of Marco's Blue African!  It is ALL GONE!  There were 25+ Bespoke Orders!
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't prove the quality of MM's leathers and styles, I don't know what does!
> 
> Yay to MARCO MASSACCESI!*




Yikes, I emailed Valentina a few hours ago. I hope I wasn't too late!


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> Yikes, I emailed Valentina a few hours ago. I hope I wasn't too late!


Oh, I hope your order can still make it!!


----------



## ajamy

momasaurus said:


> I love that there is very little hardware and glitz. I see that stuff in department stores, and I'd rather admire the lines and leather of a beautifully made item. But I think Marco aims to please, so he might accommodate those who like more bling!




Hi momaurus - I agree that the fine leather and craftsmanship are why we love the bags- but if we could combine that with just a little more detail ....  and this forum would be a bit dull if we all liked the same thing.


While I'm on the subject - it would also be great to see some smooth glossy leather - I'd love a zhoe in something like the old BE sheen leathers.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:
> View attachment 3065108


 

The Ocean is a wonderful true Blue!! What a great bag!! Enjoy..







sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa


 

sandy..You got some really lovely colours..and all suitning you so well. Congrats!!



Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


 

Wine is a fav colour of mine! You bespoke a brilliant bag!



lenie said:


> Here's the regular Olive Soulmate with my usual contents. Love how drapey and smooshy she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064155
> View attachment 3064156
> View attachment 3064157


 

Olive is a colour I personally always lust for, so no wonder I love your choise!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!*
> 
> *Our Blue African Soulmate Bespoke has used EVERY SINGLE BIT of Marco's Blue African!  It is ALL GONE!  There were 25+ Bespoke Orders!*
> 
> _**_
> 
> _*If this doesn't prove the quality of MM's leathers and styles, I don't know what does!*_
> 
> _*Yay to MARCO MASSACCESI!*_


 

What a great turnout!!! Congrats to all of you. Personally blue is not a colour for me , allthough I do believe this one is simply beautiful!


----------



## momasaurus

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa


Gorgeous both!! I love my Zhoe. Need more. Yours looks very smart, esp with that striped dress.


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> Just ordered Turq Zhoe with gold hardware as a BD present for my mom. Yay!


Will you please speak to my daughter? MY birthday is coming up!


----------



## momasaurus

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


Great bag, and that lining is superb!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

Thank you girlie!  I adore the Nubuck and am contemplating another bag in it
How are you liking your Chocolate Nubuck? Do you think it is too dark to be a year round color?

The Deep Blue is going to be a real stunner!  And super durabe!  I have been using my African Bronze Flora as a make up bag since Chirstmas and it shows no signs of wear!  






LoveHandbags! said:


> Sands you gorgeous thing you!  Love these so much I could cry happy tears and adore your maxi dress too.  You have made me so excited for my Deep Blue with her longer handles, Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!  Your Taupe Nappa Zhoe Legend is dreamy and so classic!
> 
> Thank you for these pictures from the bottom of my handbag lovin heart!


----------



## momasaurus

Dmarie2020 said:


> Here she is "la bebe" ocean!  Such a lovely color!  Thanks for finding this lovely color Tankgirl!


drooling. seriously. congrats!!


----------



## momasaurus

ajamy said:


> Hi momaurus - I agree that the fine leather and craftsmanship are why we love the bags- but if we could combine that with just a little more detail ....  and this forum would be a bit dull if we all liked the same thing.
> 
> 
> While I'm on the subject - it would also be great to see some smooth glossy leather - I'd love a zhoe in something like the old BE sheen leathers.


I love the nappa leathers also - and some gloss would be excellent!


----------



## sandysandiego

Hi Msd - Beige Nappa?  The MM Nappa is such lovely leather!  That and the Nubuck are my faves!  Oh..and the African Bronze!  I have a soft sport for metalics.  



msd_bags said:


> Oh thanks for these pics! You and your bags are lovely!
> 
> I am just waiting for Marco's invoice on my Zhoe Legend order too.  And now that I see your modshot, I know it is indeed the bag I want.  I am getting one in beige.


----------



## momasaurus

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


Wine and cappuccino. Easy to remember! Please post these pix in the porn -- I mean PIX -- thread.


----------



## sandysandiego

Over 25!  That is spectacular  

Time to start another group bespoke!  Any ideas?  I am really wanting another Nubuck!  Especially a Minerva!  

I wonder if Marco could find another color in the Nubuck?  





Moonfancy said:


> *WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!*
> 
> *Our Blue African Soulmate Bespoke has used EVERY SINGLE BIT of Marco's Blue African!  It is ALL GONE!  There were 25+ Bespoke Orders!
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't prove the quality of MM's leathers and styles, I don't know what does!
> 
> Yay to MARCO MASSACCESI!*


----------



## sandysandiego

I hope you got in!!




renza said:


> Yikes, I emailed Valentina a few hours ago. I hope I wasn't too late!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Thank you girlie!  I adore the Nubuck and am contemplating another bag in it
> How are you liking your Chocolate Nubuck? Do you think it is too dark to be a year round color?
> 
> The Deep Blue is going to be a real stunner!  And super durabe!  I have been using my African Bronze Flora as a make up bag since Chirstmas and it shows no signs of wear!



I love LOVE my Chocolate Nubak!!!! I am so very grateful to those that advised me to go for it and to you for posting that swatch picture!  It has already become one of my all time favorites.  I just melt!

I know you will get this.....I literally "miss" her so she comes into the rotation every week.  I love the color, it is not too dark (although if there was a darker one available, I would probably get that too, lol). Anyway the color is such that the dark Nappa handles still have a great contrast because the leather is not as dark.

I agree with you, I am head over heels in love with the Nubak leathers, my Taupe too.  Soooooooo luxurious and Soulmate was seriously born to be in this leather.  The combination is perfection.

So good to read your Africa Bronze Flora is showing no wear since Christmas!  I still want to get a Flora!


----------



## sandysandiego

Thank you!  I am thinking of another Legend - just need to pick the leather! 



momasaurus said:


> Gorgeous both!! I love my Zhoe. Need more. Yours looks very smart, esp with that striped dress.


----------



## momasaurus

sandysandiego said:


> Thank you!  I am thinking of another Legend - just need to pick the leather!


What about the Zhoe legend for a group bespoke? I want a really fun lining !!!


----------



## sandysandiego

What color are you thinking?  



momasaurus said:


> What about the Zhoe legend for a group bespoke? I want a really fun lining !!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

momasaurus said:


> Wine and cappuccino. Easy to remember! Please post these pix in the porn -- I mean PIX -- thread.



lolololololol......oh bless you momasaurus, that laughter was needed!  I am so very happy you found us!


----------



## momasaurus

sandysandiego said:


> What color are you thinking?


I would love a smoke grey leather with pink or fuschia lining.


----------



## momasaurus

LoveHandbags! said:


> lolololololol......oh bless you momasaurus, that laughter was needed!  I am so very happy you found us!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *WOW, WOW, WOW!!!!!*
> 
> *Our Blue African Soulmate Bespoke has used EVERY SINGLE BIT of Marco's Blue African!  It is ALL GONE!  There were 25+ Bespoke Orders!
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't prove the quality of MM's leathers and styles, I don't know what does!
> 
> Yay to MARCO MASSACCESI!*



Wooooooooo wooooooooo!  That is such great news!  25 Deep Blue Soulmate Sisters!!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I actually felt my heart skip when I saw this bag.  I love her.  I love her.  I love her.  That is all.*




Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have a soft spot for metallics too, Sandy!  I really LOVE the way they glimmer!*




sandysandiego said:


> Hi Msd - Beige Nappa?  The MM Nappa is such lovely leather!  That and the Nubuck are my faves!  Oh..and the African Bronze!  I have a soft sport for metalics.


----------



## gack

Does that mean there will be no bags ever going forward of that leather?


----------



## gack

And I thought 17 was impressive pffffft 25 laydeeeeez!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

sandysandiego said:


> Over 25!  That is spectacular
> 
> Time to start another group bespoke!  Any ideas?  I am really wanting another Nubuck!  Especially a Minerva!
> 
> I wonder if Marco could find another color in the Nubuck?



I think Marco could make anything happen!


----------



## paintednightsky

ajamy said:


> Hi momaurus - I agree that the fine leather and craftsmanship are why we love the bags- but if we could combine that with just a little more detail ....  and this forum would be a bit dull if we all liked the same thing.
> 
> 
> While I'm on the subject - it would also be great to see some smooth glossy leather - I'd love a zhoe in something like the old BE sheen leathers.



I totally agree!  I loved the BE sheen and matte leathers!  Less heavy too if you get larger bags.  Although I do like simplicity, a mix of different styles would be nice.  BE's styles were somewhat simple but with an extra something.  Hopefully with time, his styles will grow.


----------



## paintednightsky

sandysandiego said:


> Over 25!  That is spectacular
> 
> Time to start another group bespoke!  Any ideas?  I am really wanting another Nubuck!  Especially a Minerva!
> 
> I wonder if Marco could find another color in the Nubuck?



If we started another bespoke at the same time, we could save on shipping


----------



## momasaurus

My samples came today and I thought I wanted a Zhoe in smoke grey with fuschia lining, but I think I am going to go for a midi zip Selene in those colors.

Every time I look at pix here, I change my mind. I want everything!


----------



## paintednightsky

Dmarie2020 said:


> Here she is "la bebe" ocean!  Such a lovely color!  Thanks for finding this lovely color Tankgirl!



Such a beautiful color!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonfancy said:


> *I actually felt my heart skip when I saw this bag.  I love her.  I love her.  I love her.  That is all.*



Oh, how sweet!  I don't know where the lamb skin leather came from but it is truly divine! I can't help but to keep touching, or perhaps petting, this bag is the right word to use.  She is so soft!


----------



## lenie

There is a midi Soulmate in bronze African leather on eBay if anyone is interested.


----------



## msd_bags

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.


Oh my, she is beautiful!!  I hope Marco offers that leather in his regular collection!  The Ocean Phoebe is pretty too!



Tankgirl said:


> Dmarie2020, I just saw your post.  I am so excited that you have Phoebe in Ocean.  That color is spectacular!
> 
> For the others on the forum, I will post a closeup of Ocean so that its color can be observed.


Such a lovely color! Your bag is so pretty! Contrats!




sandysandiego said:


> Hi Msd - Beige Nappa?  The MM Nappa is such lovely leather!  That and the Nubuck are my faves!  Oh..and the African Bronze!  I have a soft sport for metalics.


I was asking Marco for cream/light beige nappa leather that is close to the shade of Shimmer Cream Nubuck that I have a swatch of.  Nappa is my preferred leather too over pebbled. He mentioned Ivory and Off-white or, if I wanted, a beige calf leather he has on hand which he does not use for his collection.  He said that the calf is thinner/stiffer but would suit a Zhoe Legend beautifully.  So I said yes!!

I am actually so happy that you posted a modshot of your Zhoe Legend! It confirmed I was right to order that style,  So lovely!


----------



## the_baglover

Dmarie2020 said:


> Ladies, look what arrived on my doorstep today...a beautiful midi Soulmate in wine lamb skin, cappuccino lining with gold hardware and the straps extended by 2 inches.  I was looking for a wine or burgundy color and MM was out of Burgundi, but somehow had this gorgeous leather available.   She is incredible soft and the smell of the leather is intoxicating.  I am so excited about this bag!     I want a leather jacket out of this leather!!!
> 
> Although I do say, I am going to have to think about how to use this style since I've been dragging my midi bronze Selene around all summer long, using it as a tote for a smaller bag and lots of other stuff.



Congratulations! it's a beautiful bag. That colour is perfect for Autumn.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> There is a midi Soulmate in bronze African leather on eBay if anyone is interested.



Someone should snap that up!


----------



## ETenebris

Aaaaaaaahhhhh! My swatches arrived TODAY, but Marco does not know if he has enough leather remaining to add me to the bespoke group. I suppose if it is meant to be, it will be. He says they should know around Tuesday.


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhh! My swatches arrived TODAY, but Marco does not know if he has enough leather remaining to add me to the bespoke group. I suppose if it is meant to be, it will be. He says they should know around Tuesday.




When did you email Valentina about the bespoke order? I wonder if I haven't gotten a reply because they are figuring out if they have enough leather. [emoji16]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh good gracious, did you all see this elegant Italian beauty?  It made my entire day, I am in love!

Photo credit:  Massaccesi fb page


----------



## Julija

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you all for complimenting my beloved Ocean.  She arrived today, which is my birthday.  Here's a solo picture of her:
> View attachment 3065108



Happy belated birthday, Tankgirl! Your ocean is breathtaking, what a wonderful surprise to get it right in time for your BD!



sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa



You look beautiful with your new lovelies. And your wonderfully helpful shot with Zhoe Legend gives me totally new perception of it. It looks amazing! I knew I loved original Zhoe but the Legend one is so fab!



LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh Julija, this will be a lovely gift! What a nice daughter you are......did you get the grey lining? That would be so pretty with the Turquoise, but then again so would many others!  Decisions!



Well I didn't specify the lining, I guess it will come with the standard lining whichever it is. I really like the grey lining from the first season. Is it still the same lining?
Well this Turq Zhoe is paid for and I can't wait to receive it. I so hope my mom will like it!



momasaurus said:


> Will you please speak to my daughter? MY birthday is coming up!



 I will def speak to your daughter and any other family member! LOL
But seriously when I really like something (read MM) I want the dear ones around me to experience the amazing-ness of it. I so hope my mom will like it!


----------



## Tankgirl

Julija said:


> Happy belated birthday, Tankgirl! Your ocean is breathtaking, what a wonderful surprise to get it right in time for your BD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful with your new lovelies. And your wonderfully helpful shot with Zhoe Legend gives me totally new perception of it. It looks amazing! I knew I loved original Zhoe but the Legend one is so fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't specify the lining, I guess it will come with the standard lining whichever it is. I really like the grey lining from the first season. Is it still the same lining?
> 
> Well this Turq Zhoe is paid for and I can't wait to receive it. I so hope my mom will like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will def speak to your daughter and any other family member! LOL
> 
> But seriously when I really like something (read MM) I want the dear ones around me to experience the amazing-ness of it. I so hope my mom will like it!




Thank you for your birthday wishes.  Ocean is now my go-to bag!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Oh good gracious, did you all see this elegant Italian beauty?  It made my entire day, I am in love!
> 
> Photo credit:  Massaccesi fb page



Ohh wow, all this Zhoe sneak pics make me drool 



Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for your birthday wishes.  Ocean is now my go-to bag!



I think the color is perfect for the spring summer season. It totally cheers me up every time I look at your Ocean


----------



## Tankgirl




----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> There is a midi Soulmate in bronze African leather on eBay if anyone is interested.



That is so gorgeous and tempting.... 

They are going to be releasing the fall leathers sometime next week


----------



## Tankgirl

paintednightsky said:


> That is so gorgeous and tempting....
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to be releasing the fall leathers sometime next week




Interesting.  I can't imagine giving it up.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi ladies,

I inquired about the possible existence of a Black Africa leather. And, there is!!!  I have had an image in my mind for some time of a midi size bag in black and in metallic leather. 

Marco informed me that the tannery has an order for it. He must order one or more skins to be able to accommodate my request. One skin produces two bags. Well, I would like to order just one bag in this leather. I need to recruit one or more MM ladies to make this deal happen. 

Are any of you tempted by this opportunity to bespoke a bag of your dreams in BLACK AFRICA leather???  I know there are a few die-hard metallic leather fans in this camp!

If you are interested, then please PM me. I would like to give Marco a reply soon.


----------



## ETenebris

renza said:


> When did you email Valentina about the bespoke order? I wonder if I haven't gotten a reply because they are figuring out if they have enough leather. [emoji16]



Just today, after I asked Marco if I could still get in on the bespoke group (since it technically ended on the 15th).


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ETenebris said:


> Aaaaaaaahhhhh! My swatches arrived TODAY, but Marco does not know if he has enough leather remaining to add me to the bespoke group. I suppose if it is meant to be, it will be. He says they should know around Tuesday.


 

Would you be so kind as to share a picture of your swatches with us if you have the time.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I inquired about the possible existence of a Black Africa leather. And, there is!!!  I have had an image in my mind for some time of a midi size bag in black and in metallic leather.
> 
> Marco informed me that the tannery has an order for it. He must order one or more skins to be able to accommodate my request. One skin produces two bags. Well, I would like to order just one bag in this leather. I need to recruit one or more MM ladies to make this deal happen.
> 
> Are any of you tempted by this opportunity to bespoke a bag of your dreams in BLACK AFRICA leather???  I know there are a few die-hard metallic leather fans in this camp!
> 
> If you are interested, then please PM me. I would like to give Marco a reply soon.




Wonderful intel tenKrat, thank you!!!!  I am in love with the Africa leathers on the Massaccesi styles and can tell you I would be in for certain for an order.  If it takes two for one skin.............I will be in for your TWIN of the skin!  PMing you now per your request my dear!


----------



## ETenebris

Okay, it deleted my swatch post, so let's try this again...







left to right: Deep blue Africa, smoke grey nappa, geranio pebbled, green ray nappa, nude pebbled, the tiny blue one is blue beetle






deep blue Africa, deep blue croco embossed, blue beetle, and nude






blue beetle compared to my Hermes Ulysse in Lagon blue


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ETenebris said:


> Okay, it deleted my swatch post, so let's try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right: Deep blue Africa, smoke grey nappa, geranio pebbled, green ray nappa, nude pebbled, the tiny blue one is blue beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deep blue Africa, deep blue croco embossed, blue beetle, and nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue beetle compared to my Hermes Ulysse in Lagon blue



Beautiful......thank you!  You are the first that posted their swatches arrived so this is very helpful!  My heart is melting for the Deep Blue Africa and Blue Croco!  How do the feel?!?


----------



## ETenebris

LoveHandbags! said:


> Beautiful......thank you!  You are the first that posted their swatches arrived so this is very helpful!  My heart is melting for the Deep Blue Africa and Blue Croco!  How do the feel?!?



The non-metallic pebbled leathers feel the best. The Africa and croco are a bit "plastic-y" in my opinion, but I am really fussy about leather. The nappa leathers are really nice, too. I tried scratching them and they seem to show nothing, but they have a little more "structure" than the pebbled leathers (though the pebbled feel thicker). I was supposed to get the pebbled orange swatch, not the geranio, and I am sad that I didn't get the right color since that was one I was seriously considering for a tote. I _think_ the geranio is similar in shade/tone to the nappa orange, which had too much pink in it for me. I need a good yellow-based orange.

If anyone has a nice swatch of the pebbled orange and can take a picture in daylight, I would appreciate it! http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> Wonderful intel tenKrat, thank you!!!!  I am in love with the Africa leathers on the Massaccesi styles and can tell you I would be in for certain for an order.  If it takes two for one skin.............*I will be in for your TWIN of the skin!*  PMing you now per your request my dear!



Nice little rap there, Lovie!  Ha ha!


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I inquired about the possible existence of a Black Africa leather. And, there is!!!  I have had an image in my mind for some time of a midi size bag in black and in metallic leather.
> 
> Marco informed me that the tannery has an order for it. He must order one or more skins to be able to accommodate my request. One skin produces two bags. Well, I would like to order just one bag in this leather. I need to recruit one or more MM ladies to make this deal happen.
> 
> Are any of you tempted by this opportunity to bespoke a bag of your dreams in BLACK AFRICA leather???  I know there are a few die-hard metallic leather fans in this camp!
> 
> If you are interested, then please PM me. I would like to give Marco a reply soon.



*MODIFICATION TO ABOVE POST:*

I re-read Marco's email to make sure I fully understood how Marco is sourcing this leather and charging for it.  Marco specifically wrote to me to find "a MM girl" (not "girls") who would be interested in buying a bag in the Black Africa. 

His email:  "&#8230;tannery has an order for black Africa so, in case, I could require 1 or more skins.  My problem is that 1 skin is enough for 2 bags so, if I order it just for you and I don't have other orders, I'll have to charge an import and extra to the cost of your bag.  Maybe you can find a MM girl interested on the same leather?  That could be a solution."

I am sorry that I posted that I could recruit more than one person. It appears that if more ladies would like to order a black Africa bag, then there has to be two committed bags for each skin.  Otherwise, I think Marco would have to charge the import and extra if there is just one bag being produced from one skin.

At this point, Lovie has committed to being the second girl.  There is a third person who expressed interest, but she is not ready to commit to a bag yet until she sees a swatch.  I totally understand that.  Perhaps there is a fourth person out there?  If so, then I can connect you two.  

I asked Marco for a photo of a swatch, but it may take a while because I suspect that he does not have one in his workshop.  He said that he only saw it at the tannery.  Once I receive it, I will post it here.

If you are interested in black Africa, I think you should contact Marco directly to see what he can do for you.

Thanks!


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> Okay, it deleted my swatch post, so let's try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right: Deep blue Africa, smoke grey nappa, geranio pebbled, green ray nappa, nude pebbled, the tiny blue one is blue beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deep blue Africa, deep blue croco embossed, blue beetle, and nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue beetle compared to my Hermes Ulysse in Lagon blue


Thank you for sharing! All the blues are beautiful!

And I got confirmation from Valentina that I made it into the bespoke Soulmate group!


----------



## momasaurus

renza said:


> Thank you for sharing! All the blues are beautiful!
> 
> And I got confirmation from Valentina that I made it into the bespoke Soulmate group!


Congrats! I am just amazed at how lovely both Marco and Valentina are and how easy to correspond with. Valentina and I are working on some ideas for me, and she just keeps coming up with interesting solutions. Now I can't wait to see what's up for fall!


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> Thank you for sharing! All the blues are beautiful!
> 
> And I got confirmation from Valentina that I made it into the bespoke Soulmate group!


That's great to hear!!


----------



## thedseer

renza said:


> Thank you for sharing! All the blues are beautiful!
> 
> And I got confirmation from Valentina that I made it into the bespoke Soulmate group!



Yay, congrats!






ETenebris said:


> Okay, it deleted my swatch post, so let's try this again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left to right: Deep blue Africa, smoke grey nappa, geranio pebbled, green ray nappa, nude pebbled, the tiny blue one is blue beetle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deep blue Africa, deep blue croco embossed, blue beetle, and nude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue beetle compared to my Hermes Ulysse in Lagon blue



Thank you for sharing! Great colors. I'm excited for the deep blue croco in mini zhoe.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

renza said:


> Thank you for sharing! All the blues are beautiful!
> 
> *And I got confirmation from Valentina that I made it into the bespoke Soulmate group!*


 Wooooooo hoooooooooooooo!   Fabulous news! 




momasaurus said:


> Congrats! *I am just amazed at how lovely both Marco and Valentina are and how easy to correspond with.* Valentina and I are working on some ideas for me, and she just keeps coming up with interesting solutions. Now I can't wait to see what's up for fall!


I cannot wait for Fall too momasaurus!  And I could not agree more with how caring and wonderful they are to work with!  It makes me not only love my bags but also fall in love with them because I know they were made by such caring and lovely people.  Now that is the kind of people I love to give my business to!  I can't wait to see the selections you decide on!  



tenKrat said:


> Nice little rap there, Lovie!  Ha ha!


lol


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Well I didn't specify the lining, I guess it will come with the standard lining whichever it is. I really like the grey lining from the first season. Is it still the same lining?  Well this Turq Zhoe is paid for and I can't wait to receive it. I so hope my mom will like it!


Hi dear.....right now they are using a "Summer Grey" for their signature lining which is very similar to last Season's Winter Grey, only slightly lighter.  I love it and cannot tell a difference, so I think you will be pleased.  I love Blue and Grey together, so I think your Momma's bag will be gorgeous.  Happy weekend sweetie!


----------



## ETenebris

I think I made it into the bespoke, as well. So before I respond to Valentina's email, I want to be sure I cover ALL of my choices in the instructions...so I need to address handle color (blue) and length (extra), bag size (large), and hardware color (hmm...pale gold?). Anything else?


----------



## anabg

Do you guys usually have to pay to request swatches?  I need to request a few for my niece's future Selene.


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> I think I made it into the bespoke, as well. So before I respond to Valentina's email, I want to be sure I cover ALL of my choices in the instructions...so I need to address handle color (blue) and length (extra), bag size (large), and hardware color (hmm...pale gold?). Anything else?




Great news! I wonder what that brings the bespoke group tally to? 
If you don't want the magnetic poppers you should tell them that too.


----------



## sandysandiego

You are welcome!  I am dying for a Legend in the Blue Croco!  
Marco says this may be possible beginning in August!  He has some surprises in store for us!  



Julija said:


> Happy belated birthday, Tankgirl! Your ocean is breathtaking, what a wonderful surprise to get it right in time for your BD!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful with your new lovelies. And your wonderfully helpful shot with Zhoe Legend gives me totally new perception of it. It looks amazing! I knew I loved original Zhoe but the Legend one is so fab!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't specify the lining, I guess it will come with the standard lining whichever it is. I really like the grey lining from the first season. Is it still the same lining?
> Well this Turq Zhoe is paid for and I can't wait to receive it. I so hope my mom will like it!
> 
> 
> 
> I will def speak to your daughter and any other family member! LOL
> But seriously when I really like something (read MM) I want the dear ones around me to experience the amazing-ness of it. I so hope my mom will like it!


----------



## ETenebris

renza said:


> Great news! I wonder what that brings the bespoke group tally to?
> If you don't want the magnetic poppers you should tell them that too.



Thank you! Do you mean a magnetic closure? Do most people get them? Also, does this bag have a center partition and, if so, do we have to opt for that or does it have to come with it?

What did everyone pick for hardware color? I can't decide!


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> Thank you! Do you mean a magnetic closure? Do most people get them? Also, does this bag have a center partition and, if so, do we have to opt for that or does it have to come with it?
> 
> 
> 
> What did everyone pick for hardware color? I can't decide!




Yes, I meant the magnetic closure. There is a zipper compartment for the center. I don't know if you can change that, but I'm sure someone else would know.


----------



## tenKrat

ETenebris said:


> Thank you! Do you mean a magnetic closure? Do most people get them? Also, does this bag have a center partition and, if so, do we have to opt for that or does it have to come with it?
> 
> 
> 
> What did everyone pick for hardware color? I can't decide!




You can request not to have the central zippered compartment (I did).  I also requested not to have the magnetic popper. 

I chose the light gold hardware.


----------



## ETenebris

tenKrat said:


> You can request not to have the central zippered compartment (I did).  I also requested not to have the magnetic popper.
> 
> I chose the light gold hardware.



What color handles did you go with?


----------



## lenie

ETenebris said:


> Thank you! Do you mean a magnetic closure? Do most people get them? Also, does this bag have a center partition and, if so, do we have to opt for that or does it have to come with it?
> 
> 
> 
> What did everyone pick for hardware color? I can't decide!




I went with the blue handles, silver hardware, and kept the zippered enter compartment and magnets.


----------



## gack

man.....that blue croco swatch is just gorgeous


----------



## tenKrat

ETenebris said:


> What color handles did you go with?




Chocolate brown handles. I think they are a great contrast to the blue leather.


----------



## ETenebris

Better swatch photos in daylight:







And closeup shots of the deep blue Africa and croco embossed:


----------



## Odebdo

ETenebris said:


> Better swatch photos in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And closeup shots of the deep blue Africa and croco embossed:



The blue Africa and the croco embossed both are gorgeous! Thank you for posting these!


----------



## ETenebris

I have a couple more questions on the bespoke order (here's what I have so far: large size, blue and blue, silver hardware, extra length on handles)--

I'm on the fence about whether to keep the middle zipped compartment. None of my other bags have this, and I am not sure whether I would find it annoying to have to figure out which compartment my stuff is in, which side of the divider my stuff was on, or have something larger not fit because of the divider. On the other hand, it might be nice to have a zipped compartment.

Also, I don't know what to do about the magnetic closure. Does it alter the shape/drape of the bag? Those of you who opted to NOT have it, what influenced your decision?


----------



## MadMadCat

Personally i am not a fan of the central zipped compartment for all reasons you mention. If i need something to be more secure i place it at the bottom of the bag. On the other hand, i like the magnetic closure that somehow prevents accidental spills of the whole content of the bag. Others may have other opinions,  of course!


----------



## BlueCherry

I'm not keen on the central compartment either. Everything I carry is already in a pouch or case and I can reach in without looking and find what I want by touch. 

I do like magnetic poppers though, they make your bag feel closed yet you can get inside quickly when you want something. But I'm not sure how these work on the taller bags as I don't have one [emoji3]


----------



## LoveHandbags!

I love this!  Our handbag choices are as unique as we are and that is just fabulous!  


I love the central middle zipper compartment for my medium and larger bags, it keeps me SO organized.  I can reach into my bag without looking and grab whatever I need immediately.  With that said, I adore the middle compartments as long as they fully attached to the sides and bottom exactly like MM's bags.  I do not like it when they are not attached because belongings move and slide all over the place and I cannot find a thing.  It drives me mad.  


I am still beyond impressed that Massaccesi allows us to make special customizations, I cannot imagine how this must add to the time of production.  I feel very lucky, grateful and pampered.  I get butterflies in my tummy just thinking about it all!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ETenebris said:


> If anyone has a nice swatch of the pebbled orange and can take a picture in daylight, I would appreciate it!


 

Bespoke Orange Pebbled from AW 14-15, taken this morning in natural daylight, no flash


----------



## ETenebris

LoveHandbags! said:


> Bespoke Orange Pebbled from AW 14-15, taken this morning in natural daylight, no flash



Thank you! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## LoveHandbags!

ETenebris said:


> Thank you!




....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol


Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15





Oh dear....i adore this color!!! Thank you Lovie for the added picture! Is that flower from your lovely garden? I miss flowers...have not had any in a long while as no time for the upkeep...but i love looking at them.

That photo just makes me happy on this Sunday!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Oh dear....i adore this color!!! Thank you Lovie for the added picture! Is that flower from your lovely garden? I miss flowers...have not had any in a long while as no time for the upkeep...but i love looking at them.
> 
> That photo just makes me happy on this Sunday!!


 

Hi dear one, Thank you, it sure makes my heart happy that it made you happy.  Yes this flower is from our garden and still actually *in* our garden.  I just grabbed the swatch, my camera and stepped into the thick of it hoping not to topple over while balancing on flagstone to take the picture, lol.  I am appreciative to the obliging Lily that held this swatch for us, she is strong! 


We can thank my DH for the garden, he has the gift.  I have no talent for gardening whatsoever, I have tried so many times, I am just a good helper.  I do so love to admire though, and include some good Italian leather into a picture whenever possible.  Thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear.....right now they are using a "Summer Grey" for their signature lining which is very similar to last Season's Winter Grey, only slightly lighter.  I love it and cannot tell a difference, so I think you will be pleased.  I love Blue and Grey together, so I think your Momma's bag will be gorgeous.  Happy weekend sweetie!



Ohhh, Summer grey lining sounds great, I like it already LOL
Can't wait to get a Turq Zhoe and try it on. After trying it on I think I will have no other choice but to get one for myself as well



sandysandiego said:


> You are welcome!  I am dying for a Legend in the Blue Croco!
> Marco says this may be possible beginning in August!  He has some surprises in store for us!



Blue Croco looks so amazing. And I'm def ready for some surprises



ETenebris said:


> Better swatch photos in daylight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And closeup shots of the deep blue Africa and croco embossed:



Wow, thank you for posting these! Blue Africa & Blue Croco just took my breath away, absolutely gorgeous!



LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15



Beautiful leather and flower... are we in heaven already?
Btw I have very similar lilies in my garden too atm


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15




What an absolutely brilliant photo, I love it!! [emoji255][emoji272][emoji254]


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15



What a great picture! Such a vivid color.


----------



## gack

Love that picture. 

Hate doing dishes.


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15



I love the orange and purple in this pic!


----------



## tenKrat

ETenebris said:


> I have a couple more questions on the bespoke order (here's what I have so far: large size, blue and blue, silver hardware, extra length on handles)--
> 
> I'm on the fence about whether to keep the middle zipped compartment. None of my other bags have this, and I am not sure whether I would find it annoying to have to figure out which compartment my stuff is in, which side of the divider my stuff was on, or have something larger not fit because of the divider. On the other hand, it might be nice to have a zipped compartment.
> 
> Also, I don't know what to do about the magnetic closure. Does it alter the shape/drape of the bag? Those of you who opted to NOT have it, what influenced your decision?



I don't want the central zipped compartment for the same reasons you cite.  Like MadMadCat, I just place my valuables at the bottom.  My stuff is organized in pouches, so I don't need a special compartment.

I'm not too worried about my belongings spilling out of my bag since it's taller rather than shorter and wider.  I don't believe the magnets add much security.  If I want security, I will ask for a zipper.  Plus, I will carry my bag on my shoulder, so it would be pretty difficult for someone to pry my arm away from the bag and reach in.


----------



## ETenebris

I'm not sure whether it will happen now. Valentina wrote me that Marco is trying to find more leather and that she will let me know when/if he does. So we will see...


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh WOW !  It's DAYLILY orange!  Lord have mercy.  I really might have to get that.  




*


LoveHandbags! said:


> ....in the kitchen doing dishes and could not resist stepping out back to snap one more pix.....  oh how I do find so much relaxation in anything to do with leather handbags and photographing leather in general, lol
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Bespoke Orange Pebbled leather AW 14-15


----------



## Moonfancy

*How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*


----------



## ETenebris

Moonfancy said:


> *How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*



What style? Maybe if Marco doesn't find more blue Africa I could do this one...

...a black tote with lilac interior would be awesome!


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*




I know of at least four because you have to have at least two orders per skin. We have emailed Valentina and are waiting to hear back.
I would like either the regular Selene or a Regular Soulmate. My partner in the order wants the regular Selene with zippers and a cross body strap. I am not sure what Lovie or tenKrat would like.


----------



## ETenebris

But we all have to get the same style for the discount, right? Or is there a discount? Maybe he just wants a count before ordering the skins?


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*




I think I would like a Minerva Midi. My order buddy, Lovie, and I decided that we may just wait for the debut of the AW15 collection. There might be a new style that we would like to have a bag made in.


----------



## jxwilliams

Moonfancy said:


> *How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*




Hi Moonfancy!  I might be interested in a midi Selene with zippers in this leather.  I'm hoping to decide when I see a swatch.


----------



## VanBod1525

LoveHandbags! said:


> Hi dear one, Thank you, it sure makes my heart happy that it made you happy.  Yes this flower is from our garden and still actually *in* our garden.  I just grabbed the swatch, my camera and stepped into the thick of it hoping not to topple over while balancing on flagstone to take the picture, lol.  I am appreciative to the obliging Lily that held this swatch for us, she is strong!
> 
> 
> We can thank my DH for the garden, he has the gift.  I have no talent for gardening whatsoever, I have tried so many times, I am just a good helper.  I do so love to admire though, and include some good Italian leather into a picture whenever possible.  Thanks again for your kind words.


Gorgeous pic, Lovie. And what a good DH you have, tending the garden and producing such beautiful flowers!


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *How many MM girls are interested in the Black Africa?  Remember - a bespoke is 20% off, but the bags have to be the same style.  Choice of full or midi and silver or gold hardware.*



I might be.  Just need to see how it looks   I'd be interested in a midi Selene.


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> For Lovie and all that are getting the Soulmate!  This is the midi with longer handles which fits really nicely on the shoulder.
> 
> Sandysandiego thanks so much for these photos. I have ordered the Blue Nubuck Midi Soulmate with brown handles.Your photos really show what this bag is like. I also love your dress it is gorgeous.
> 
> The Zhoe is the new Legend in Taupe Nappa



Taupe is one of my all time favorite leathers. I love the color it is so versatile.

Love both your bags. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am in total agreement with you, Lovie!



Other central middle zipper compartments in other brands drove me mad too!  Everything would slip and slide under the bottoms of the dividers.  I could NEVER find anything in my bags because of those irritating dividers.

However -- like you said -- MM's central dividers are fully sewn all the way around the 3 sides with a nice sturdy zipper at the top.  It's truly like having a nice, stationary pouch.  *




LoveHandbags! said:


> I love the central middle zipper compartment for my medium and larger bags, it keeps me SO organized.  I can reach into my bag without looking and grab whatever I need immediately.  With that said, I adore the middle compartments as long as they fully attached to the sides and bottom exactly like MM's bags.  I do not like it when they are not attached because belongings move and slide all over the place and I cannot find a thing.  It drives me mad.


----------



## msd_bags

I just wanna say that I've been carrying my light grey midi Minerva for 2 straight days now (I have quite a number of bags so rotation is a bit long) and I still find myself just staring at her beauty.  Her fragrant leather still wafts through the air. I love this bag!


----------



## tenKrat

My first MM handbag, Angel Midi in African Bronze!


----------



## tenKrat

Interior of Angel Midi in African Bronze (grey lining, light gold hardware).  There are two interior pockets opposite the zippered pocket that is seen in the photo.




Here are contents that fit inside.  I store my cell phone in one of the two front pockets.  The exterior pocket on the back is good for miscellaneous items.  This bag keeps my belongings very organized.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> My first MM handbag, Angel Midi in African Bronze!
> 
> View attachment 3072499


Oh, so it's you in MM's FB page!!   I instantly loved the bag when I saw it there. The Angel in midi is a good size!  So pretty too!


----------



## tenKrat

I opted not to have the flaps and tassels that normally come on the sides of the bag.  The bag has very simple lines.  Without tassels, you can see the lovely side pleats. I like the "dimples" on the bottom.

Angel Midi in African Bronze:


----------



## tenKrat

My regular size Angel in pebbled Emerald from the Sample Sale:


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Bronze Angel Midi:

Also, note the difference between a bag with flaps and tassels and a bag without.  The tassels can be removed.


----------



## tenKrat

My regular Selene in pebbled Turquoise (silver hardware) from the Selene Promo Sale at the beginning of the summer.  

I like the way it looks (trapezoid shape) when I cinch it with the hooks on the inside.  A big bag.  Sometimes, I get in the mood to carry a big bag even if I have very little inside.  It's all about the drape!


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Turquoise regular Selene:


----------



## renza

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Bronze Angel Midi:
> 
> Also, note the difference between a bag with flaps and tassels and a bag without.  The tassels can be removed.
> 
> View attachment 3072510


Those are both so pretty and functional! Thanks for sharing your photos and reviews.


----------



## tenKrat

I must say that I like the Angel *with* and *without* the flaps/tassels. If you get it *with*, you still have the option to remove the tassels. There will still be a little hardware showing. You could also hang bag charms from the ring.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Oh, so it's you in MM's FB page!!   I instantly loved the bag when I saw it there. The Angel in midi is a good size!  So pretty too!



It is a perfect size!


----------



## lenie

I just heard back from Valentina about the Black African leather. She said this leather is rare and they may not be able to get more. We need 5-6 orders to get the 20% bespoke discount. Michelle and I will order. Are there three more people who want to order?
We have to have the same style, midi or regular, grey lining, and choice of hardware colors. 
Michelle and I would like either the Selene or Soulmate.  Any others interested in joint this bespoke?


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> My regular Selene in pebbled Turquoise (silver hardware) from the Selene Promo Sale at the beginning of the summer.
> 
> I like the way it looks (trapezoid shape) when I cinch it with the hooks on the inside.  A big bag.  Sometimes, I get in the mood to carry a big bag even if I have very little inside.  It's all about the drape!
> 
> View attachment 3072525



I love all of your bags! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Turquoise regular Selene:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072530




All your pics are wonderful!! Very helpful as the Angel is not a model we have seen much!! I have missed your wonderful modeling shots!

Please try to post those in our picture only reference thread too so they don't get buried in this one!!


----------



## gack

tenKrat said:


> My regular size Angel in pebbled Emerald from the Sample Sale:
> 
> View attachment 3072508



Love this picture!


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Bronze Angel Midi:
> 
> Also, note the difference between a bag with flaps and tassels and a bag without.  The tassels can be removed.
> 
> View attachment 3072510


OH now I want an Angel!!!! Seriously, these are beautiful. Great choices! And thanks for the comparison photo. So helpful!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Julija said:


> Beautiful leather and flower... are we in heaven already?
> Btw I have very similar lilies in my garden too atm


We are in heaven indeed dearest Julija! Wishing all things beautiful in the real heaven for you dearest Julija and also here now in MM happy handbag heaven!



BigCherry said:


> What an absolutely brilliant photo, I love it!! [emoji255][emoji272][emoji254]


Thank you so much BigCherry!  I was literally inspired!  Standing there washing and looking out the window...........and then thinking............that color is exactly like the photo I just took of my gorgeous Massaccesi Orange Pebbled swatch!  So happy you love it too dear! 



thedseer said:


> What a great picture! Such a vivid color.


Thank you dearest thedseer................see THIS is why I kept calling you 'theseeder' instead of your true and proper PF name 'thedseer'.  I thought you had my beloved DH's gift for the garden!  lol   p.s.  I still have OCD and proof myself every time I type your name...............hope I don't ever slip up again, but if I do, you are a kind soul and I know will forgive! 



gack said:


> Love that picture.
> 
> Hate doing dishes.


gack...............I belly laughed out loud when I read your post.  You always get right to the point so in honor of you, I will end my post there!




tenKrat said:


> I love the orange and purple in this pic!


 Thank you dear tenKrattieKrat!   



Moonfancy said:


> *Oh WOW !  It's DAYLILY orange!  Lord have mercy.  I really might have to get that. *


This color would look soooooooooo pretty on you Moonbeam!!!!!! 



VanBod1525 said:


> Gorgeous pic, Lovie. And what a good DH you have, tending the garden and producing such beautiful flowers!


VannieVanthebodNess!  I have to say even though I was out there per another's photo request, while I was out there 'in the flower' you came straight away into my mind and I thought "That dear sweet VannieVan would love this pix, I hope she does see it!"  You are so right.........we owe it all to DH!  Like yours............he's a keeper!




Moonfancy said:


> *I am in total agreement with you, Lovie!*
> 
> **
> 
> *Other central middle zipper compartments in other brands drove me mad too!  Everything would slip and slide under the bottoms of the dividers.  I could NEVER find anything in my bags because of those irritating dividers.*
> 
> *However -- like you said -- MM's central dividers are fully sewn all the way around the 3 sides with a nice sturdy zipper at the top.  It's truly like having a nice, stationary pouch.  *


Amen my Soul Sister!  Everything you said!  You and I could live in the same pocketbook if we wanted, LOL!




msd_bags said:


> I just wanna say that I've been carrying my light grey midi Minerva for 2 straight days now (I have quite a number of bags so rotation is a bit long) and I still find myself just staring at her beauty.  Her fragrant leather still wafts through the air. I love this bag!


Hi dear msd_bags!  I am so very happy to read this because to me, loving a handbag at first touch is great, but it is not until you truly wear and admire her that you know if it is true love.  Previously I have stated handbag affection is like dating............it takes a while to know if it is true love............and I believe that now more than ever!  I am so happily in love with my MM bags too!  Don't ever look at others like I used to, that is for certain! 




tenKrat said:


> My first MM handbag, Angel Midi in African Bronze!
> 
> View attachment 3072499


 tenKrat!!!!!!!  YOU are our Hawaiian Goddess, our queen of the isles!  these pictures and your descriptions have me drooling!  I love each and every choice, and how fun to be part of a model Debut!  I am loving this Midi size of the Angel! Sooooooo super cute.  Ironically I had my Bronze Soulmate Midi with me today at work so it makes me so happy you have this leather now!  Enjoy it dear one and thank you for the pictures!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison of Emerald regular Angel and Bronze Angel Midi:
> Also, note the difference between a bag with flaps and tassels and a bag without.  The tassels can be removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072510


  GREAT comparisons!!!! Thank you! 


Odebdo said:


> Please try to post those in our picture only reference thread too so they don't get buried in this one!!


 
+1, Agree with odebdo!!!  If you have the time tenKrat, please do post *ALL* your great pix in the Reference Thread!  It would make me so sad to see these beautiful pictures buried in our big main thread!  




msd_bags said:


> I'm almost 5'4"
> 
> SS 2015 Light Grey Midi Minerva
> View attachment 3068135
> 
> 
> Nut Brown Midi Selene
> View attachment 3068136
> 
> View attachment 3068138


Quoting, cutting and pasting from the Ref Thread msd_bags so I may comment...........I am so happy you posted these here, they are super cute on you!  You have made me realize that I *really* need to add a grey to my MM collection.  I love to wear a lot of blue and seeing your grey bag on you with your cute blue outfit is fabulous, as are your other two great shots!  Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Quoting, cutting and pasting from the Ref Thread msd_bags so I may comment...........I am so happy you posted these here, they are super cute on you!  You have made me realize that I *really* need to add a grey to my MM collection.  I love to wear a lot of blue and seeing your grey bag on you with your cute blue outfit is fabulous, as are your other two great shots!  Thank you!



This light grey sure is versatile!! Thanks Lovie!  Maybe we'll see another reveal of this color soon?


----------



## djfmn

Tenkrat thank you so much for all the gorgeous photos of your bags. I never thought I would like the Angel style but having seen your mod shots I think I quite like the Angel.

Love all your bags. Please post these in the reference section as requested by Odebdo and Lovie.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Tenkrat thank you so much for all the gorgeous photos of your bags. I never thought I would like the Angel style but having seen your mod shots I think I quite like the Angel.
> 
> Love all your bags. Please post these in the reference section as requested by Odebdo and Lovie.



Done!

When I first discovered MM, it was the Angel that immediately caught my eye.  The design looked perfect---shoulder handles that could be worn on the shoulder or held in the hand, an adjustable long strap included, two good-sized exterior front pockets, a generous-sized exterior back pocket, three more interior pockets, and a zippered top closure.  Not to mention the lovely side pleats and bottom dimples!  

I am glad that my photos are spurring others to take a second look at the Angel.  Now that a midi size is available, I hope that other ladies give this bag a try and end up loving her as much as I do.


----------



## tenKrat

A different shot of African Bronze Angel Midi worn with the adjustable long strap.


----------



## tenKrat

A different shot of regular Selene in pebbled Turquoise.  I am 5'4".


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I just wanna say that I've been carrying my light grey midi Minerva for 2 straight days now (I have quite a number of bags so rotation is a bit long) and I still find myself just staring at her beauty.  Her fragrant leather still wafts through the air. I love this bag!



The light grey is beautiful.  And, I do like the Minerva Midi.  Hmmm.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> A different shot of African Bronze Angel Midi worn with the adjustable long strap.
> 
> View attachment 3073602


This shot shows the beauty of this bag even more!!  And I really like your photos - lovely!  Thanks for posting them!


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> OH now I want an Angel!!!! Seriously, these are beautiful. Great choices! And thanks for the comparison photo. So helpful!



The Angel will not disappoint.  She will impress you.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> The light grey is beautiful.  And, I do like the Minerva Midi.  Hmmm.



Yes it is! Hmmm...I think you know what you should do.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> This shot shows the beauty of this bag even more!!  And I really like your photos - lovely!  Thanks for posting them!



I realized that I should probably include this photo for the same reason you mentioned.  

You're welcome.  Anything to help another girl out with making decisions about a bag.


----------



## the_baglover

I received my Minerva in dark grey. I didn't expect the bag to be so big even after reading the dimensions on the site. Lovely thick leather though and it will make a good travel bag. Speaking as a lover of black bags, the dark grey is a good alternative.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> I received my Minerva in dark grey. I didn't expect the bag to be so big even after reading the dimensions on the site. Lovely thick leather though and it will make a good travel bag. Speaking as a lover of black bags, the dark grey is a good alternative.


Oh, if you have time please do pose a picture of your beauty!!


----------



## Odebdo

the_baglover said:


> I received my Minerva in dark grey. I didn't expect the bag to be so big even after reading the dimensions on the site. Lovely thick leather though and it will make a good travel bag. Speaking as a lover of black bags, the dark grey is a good alternative.




Oooohhhh!!!! I bet your bag is lovely!!  I am a small midsize bag girl (though with twin babies i am finding the brilliance of having larger bags in my collection!) and i find the Minerva does not carry like a big bag, if that makes sense. The shoulder strap is so comfortable and it just lays so well I don't feel like i have as big a bag on as i do! I hope you find that too as you carry your beauty!! 

And yes!! Pictures when you can!! Did you go with silver or light gold??


----------



## jxwilliams

Congrats on your bag the_baglover!  Would you mind posting a picture of it? I don't think I've seen a dark grey Minerva!


----------



## the_baglover

I hope this picture is all right. It's a Minerva with light gold hardware (very faint gold colour) in dark grey.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhh!!!! I bet your bag is lovely!!  I am a small midsize bag girl (though with twin babies i am finding the brilliance of having larger bags in my collection!) and i find the Minerva does not carry like a big bag, if that makes sense. The shoulder strap is so comfortable and it just lays so well I don't feel like i have as big a bag on as i do! I hope you find that too as you carry your beauty!!
> 
> And yes!! Pictures when you can!! Did you go with silver or light gold??



+1, so true!  I never loved larger bags until MM.....beautiful Minerva stays so close to my side she feels part of me!  The strap is divine.  Agree with odebdo, hope you feel the same as you carry her.



the_baglover said:


> I hope this picture is all right. It's a Minerva with light gold hardware (very faint gold colour) in dark grey.



I love this SO VERY MUCH !  Between you and msd_bags I just know this is a sign I need some MM Grey!


----------



## Moonstarr

the_baglover said:


> I hope this picture is all right. It's a Minerva with light gold hardware (very faint gold colour) in dark grey.


Oh! I love this dark grey! Beautiful!

I would love this in a Midi Selene with zippers!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

pbnjam said:


> Adding 2 pics I took today of my emerald midi minerva.
> View attachment 3074136
> 
> View attachment 3074138


Pbnjam, this Minerva is so incredibly cute on you crossbody!  Love this style on the shoulder too of course, but seeing her crossbody makes me happy dance for you because we hardly ever get these mod shots!  Super cute.  Love the color too!  Enjoy her!


----------



## ETenebris

I heard back from Valentina and Marco has enough blue Africa leather to  include me in the bespoke! I can't wait to see everyone's pics as they  arrive...and hopefully a few from Marco along the way.


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> +1, so true!  I never loved larger bags until MM.....beautiful Minerva stays so close to my side she feels part of me!  The strap is divine.  Agree with odebdo, hope you feel the same as you carry her.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this SO VERY MUCH !  Between you and msd_bags I just know this is a sign I need some MM Grey!


Don't fight it Lovie!! 




the_baglover said:


> I hope this picture is all right. It's a Minerva with light gold hardware (very faint gold colour) in dark grey.


It was a tough choice for me between light and dark grey but I got the light since I have another bag (different brand) in anthracite.  This is beautiful! Is this different from smoke grey?


----------



## Moonfancy

*You always were a professional enabler.  I'm glad to see you still are.*




tenKrat said:


> Anything to help another girl out with making decisions about a bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  Oh!  Oh!  That dark gray is exactly what I hoped it would be!  And I don't have a dark gray bag!

Thank you SO MUCH for posting your picture!*





the_baglover said:


> I hope this picture is all right. It's a Minerva with light gold hardware (very faint gold colour) in dark grey.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You got in???  YAY  YAY  YAY!  I was going to be so sad if you didn't get in!*




ETenebris said:


> I heard back from Valentina and Marco has enough blue Africa leather to  include me in the bespoke! I can't wait to see everyone's pics as they  arrive...and hopefully a few from Marco along the way.


----------



## the_baglover

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhh!!!! I bet your bag is lovely!!  I am a small midsize bag girl (though with twin babies i am finding the brilliance of having larger bags in my collection!) and i find the Minerva does not carry like a big bag, if that makes sense. The shoulder strap is so comfortable and it just lays so well I don't feel like i have as big a bag on as i do! I hope you find that too as you carry your beauty!!
> 
> And yes!! Pictures when you can!! Did you go with silver or light gold??



I chose light gold. It's a faint colour so it's not garish. I think silver would have been too dark with this bag. 

I just noticed your avatar picture. Is that you and your twins? So cute!


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> It was a tough choice for me between light and dark grey but I got the light since I have another bag (different brand) in anthracite.  This is beautiful! Is this different from smoke grey?



I checked my invoice and they call this dark grey colour "Smoke Grey" on MM's website.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> I checked my invoice and they call this dark grey colour "Smoke Grey" on MM's website.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Odebdo

the_baglover said:


> I chose light gold. It's a faint colour so it's not garish. I think silver would have been too dark with this bag.
> 
> I just noticed your avatar picture. Is that you and your twins? So cute!




Yes...that is me and my dynamic duo! That was around Christmas time so they have changed a lot...14 months old today so they are VERY busy babies now!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Very true, Lovie.  We never got any dark gray, and now we can! * 





LoveHandbags! said:


> I love this SO VERY MUCH !  Between you and msd_bags I just know this is a sign I need some MM Grey!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are you starting a Black Africa bespoke, Lenie?  What style?  There is enough black African leather for 5 bags, said Marco.*



lenie said:


> I just heard back from Valentina about the Black African leather. She said this leather is rare and they may not be able to get more. We need 5-6 orders to get the 20% bespoke discount. Michelle and I will order. Are there three more people who want to order?
> We have to have the same style, midi or regular, grey lining, and choice of hardware colors.
> Michelle and I would like either the Selene or Soulmate.  Any others interested in joint this bespoke?


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Are you starting a Black Africa bespoke, Lenie?  What style?  There is enough black African leather for 5 bags, said Marco.*



Michelle and I would like to start a bespoke with the black Africa leather to get the 20% discount, but we need 5 orders.
We would like either the Selene or Soulmate.

Anyone interested?


----------



## anabg

Does anyone know the name of the bag MM posted on Facebook?


----------



## Moonfancy

*anabg, it's his newest Icon.  Miss M.  And there will be a smaller version too.  She will be called Little Miss M.  If you stare at the picture long enough, you can see the stitching forms a large M.  It's a very subtle form of his brand mark, but if you don't know it's his M then it just looks like elegant stitching.  I know he's got some new leathers to introduce for his AW15-16 Collection, and this Miss M is made of one of those new leathers.  It seems to be rich and chewy, and MM is very excited about it.  I think the bag looks ultra-classy and chic.*





anabg said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag MM posted on Facebook?


----------



## Moonfancy

*You know, if you can't nail down Marco long enough to ask him stuff you can work on Valentina.  Sometimes she lets things "slip" - although I don't think she does it by accident at all.  I get a lot of MM info from Valentina because she LOVES to write emails to "her ladies" as she calls us.*


----------



## anabg

I ran to the website to see if there was more info there, but nothing. I love the little that he showed us of Miss. M.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, so you need 3 more participants.  Is there anyone here who would go for a Selene or Soulmate?  Maybe a Selene since we just did a Soulmate bespoke?  It's the 20% off that is so attractive.  Well, that plus there's only enough leather for 5 bags, and MM hasn't been able to procure any more.  So this bespoke can't be as huge as the Blue African was.  Maybe MM can mention it on his FB page, and it could be first come first serve?* 




lenie said:


> Michelle and I would like to start a bespoke with the black Africa leather to get the 20% discount, but we need 5 orders.
> We would like either the Selene or Soulmate.
> 
> Anyone interested?


----------



## KM23

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, so you need 3 more participants.  Is there anyone here who would go for a Selene or Soulmate?  Maybe a Selene since we just did a Soulmate bespoke?  It's the 20% off that is so attractive.  Well, that plus there's only enough leather for 5 bags, and MM hasn't been able to procure any more.  So this bespoke can't be as huge as the Blue African was.  Maybe MM can mention it on his FB page, and it could be first come first serve?*


Do you have a picture of the Black Africa leather?? I would be interested in a Selene!


----------



## soramillay

Coming out of lurking to say the new bags being teased look amazing! Hope there will be a group order for Miss M, that red looks divine.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

soramillay said:


> Coming out of lurking to say the new bags being teased look amazing! Hope there will be a group order for Miss M, that red looks divine.


 

Welcome soramillay!  I totally agree!  I am so excited for what is about to unfold I have been having dreams about it, LOL.  These little sneak peek pictures on the MM fb page have about 3 orders dancing around in my head already, ha!


Again welcome!  Cannot wait to hear what you decide on!  :welcome2:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> I love the little that he showed us of Miss. M.




Me too!!!!  So very much!!!  That color is insane and I LOVE a structured bag so much at times.  I love my puddly leather bags too, but I have always had a need for both structured and puddly.  

My structured have always been so perfect for work meetings and when I travel.  Or when I wear a casual outfit but want a certain crispness added to it.  That is when I add my structured bags.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Don't fight it Lovie!!


 

LOL, you are such a good little enabler msd_bags!  Very very good one!  




ETenebris said:


> I heard back from Valentina and Marco has enough blue Africa leather to  include me in the bespoke! I can't wait to see everyone's pics as they  arrive...and hopefully a few from Marco along the way.


 
That is wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!!  Wooooooooo hooooooooooooo!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Very true, Lovie.  We never got any dark gray, and now we can! *


Happy Handbag Dancing Moonfanciful......completely dancing!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Me too!!!!  So very much!!!  That color is insane and I LOVE a structured bag so much at times.  I love my puddly leather bags too, but I have always had a need for both structured and puddly.
> 
> My structured have always been so perfect for work meetings and when I travel.  Or when I wear a casual outfit but want a certain crispness added to it.  That is when I add my structured bags.




Now I cannot wait for the full Facebook reveal and/or its addition to the website.  I can already tell I am going to be all over this bag. 

I see myself possibly steering clear from luxury brands while I reassess my expectations.  Especially now that I saw what I can get for my money with MM.  I have had some issues with LV wallets and one bag.  A bag that is only 1.5 years old that already has cracked canvas.  Also a Balenciaga bag that has a handle that became undone...  Both bags I rarely bring out, too.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> Now I cannot wait for the full Facebook reveal and/or its addition to the website.  I can already tell I am going to be all over this bag.
> 
> I see myself possibly steering clear from luxury brands while I reassess my expectations.  Especially now that I saw what I can get for my money with MM.  I have had some issues with LV wallets and one bag.  A bag that is only 1.5 years old that already has cracked canvas.  Also a Balenciaga bag that has a handle that became undone...  Both bags I rarely bring out, too.


 
That is the path I have taken anabg.  If you would have told me one year ago that I would have sold 3 of my beloved Chanels for a completely new brand, I would have said "Doubtful.......*but *if this is true I cannot wait to hold a handbag of the brand that made me do that!"  lol


After a trip to Italy, when I was back home, I found myself longing to have 'some of the essence' of this beautiful country with me.  I missed Italy so VERY much.  I have always loved handbags, so I thought I would start searching to see if I could order a bag from Italy while here.  It was that search that led me to the Purse Forum.


From there it was an exciting journey of discovery and education.  And oh the lessons I learned!  It finally led to me to Balenciaga and Chanel and I loved them exclusively for many Seasons.  But Bal's leather quality over the last 4 years left me very unimpressed and that tipped the scales to more Chanel and less Bal, I only kept my Bal oldies. 


Then I heard about Massaccesi about to debut.  And I thought, "Hmmmmm, intriguing, we'll see."  I ordered one, it was immediate love and has been ever since.


Now after almost one year with MM, it is not that I do not like Chanel, I just love my Massaccesi much much more.  I have no desire anymore to buy Bal or Chanel and that is huge for me!  


My quest so many years ago was to find the finest made Italian handbag I could.....true quality of craftsmanship and how ironic that my travels thru the countryside of Italy took me right back to a small Workshop in Italy.  I love that!


I do not give praise lightly.  We all work so hard for our paychecks.  For those of us who truly *truly* care about the quality, for me, Massaccesi is best dollar you can spend on a handbag right now.  The unique and stunning style designs, the gorgeous leathers, the fine linings and high end hardware. How they are made one by one for each of us!  And most of all the people.  I have never seen people so eager to make their customers happy and commit to making all our handbag dreams come true.  It is so apparent that they love and cherish what they create.


In a day when most companies are raising prices, cutting back quality and have nonexistent customer service, what a breath of fresh air!


anabg, I really believe we all are witnessing the beginnings of a designer that is going to become very well known and loved as much as we all love.  How very exciting for us to be a part of his initial Seasons!  It is Handbag Nirvana!


----------



## bensmom243

I have to chime in and report on my Taupe Midi Selene. I received it the day before Father's Day (I remember because my daughter asked what I had ordered from Italy for my husband). I am so in love with this bag. I have not changed bags since that first day and that is a record for me. It is so well made and so elegant without being flashy.  For those of you in the fence, trust yourself! You may end up saving money in the long run. I will be looking to sell some of my other bags that I just know I won't use. I am so glad I stumbled across this thread, and brand.


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> That is the path I have taken anabg.  If you would have told me one year ago that I would have sold 3 of my beloved Chanels for a completely new brand, I would have said "Doubtful.......*but *if this is true I cannot wait to hold a handbag of the brand that made me do that!"  lol
> 
> 
> After a trip to Italy, when I was back home, I found myself longing to have 'some of the essence' of this beautiful country with me.  I missed Italy so VERY much.  I have always loved handbags, so I thought I would start searching to see if I could order a bag from Italy while here.  It was that search that led me to the Purse Forum.
> 
> 
> From there it was an exciting journey of discovery and education.  And oh the lessons I learned!  It finally led to me to Balenciaga and Chanel and I loved them exclusively for many Seasons.  But Bal's leather quality over the last 4 years left me very unimpressed and that tipped the scales to more Chanel and less Bal, I only kept my Bal oldies.
> 
> 
> Then I heard about Massaccesi about to debut.  And I thought, "Hmmmmm, intriguing, we'll see."  I ordered one, it was immediate love and has been ever since.
> 
> 
> Now after almost one year with MM, it is not that I do not like Chanel, I just love my Massaccesi much much more.  I have no desire anymore to buy Bal or Chanel and that is huge for me!
> 
> 
> My quest so many years ago was to find the finest made Italian handbag I could.....true quality of craftsmanship and how ironic that my travels thru the countryside of Italy took me right back to a small Workshop in Italy.  I love that!
> 
> 
> I do not give praise lightly.  We all work so hard for our paychecks.  For those of us who truly *truly* care about the quality, for me, Massaccesi is best dollar you can spend on a handbag right now.  The unique and stunning style designs, the gorgeous leathers, the fine linings and high end hardware. How they are made one by one for each of us!  And most of all the people.  I have never seen people so eager to make their customers happy and commit to making all our handbag dreams come true.  It is so apparent that they love and cherish what they create.
> 
> 
> In a day when most companies are raising prices, cutting back quality and have nonexistent customer service, what a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> anabg, I really believe we all are witnessing the beginnings of a designer that is going to become very well known and loved as much as we all love.  How very exciting for us to be a part of his initial Seasons!  It is Handbag Nirvana!



Believe me, it's the best money I have spent on a handbag in years, too.  I bought 4 handbags in a span of a month. That's just not me..  &#128518;&#128518;  I even told my fiance that if LV happens to give me a store credit when I bring my bag in, that he can use it himself. I am just not interested right now.  And I agree.  MM is headed for greatness.  And we were the first to have his bags!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

bensmom243 said:


> I have to chime in and report on my Taupe Midi Selene. I received it the day before Father's Day (I remember because my daughter asked what I had ordered from Italy for my husband). I am so in love with this bag. I have not changed bags since that first day and that is a record for me. It is so well made and so elegant without being flashy.  For those of you in the fence, trust yourself! You may end up saving money in the long run. I will be looking to sell some of my other bags that I just know I won't use. I am so glad I stumbled across this thread, and brand.




LOL, I remember that bensmom!  I got the biggest chuckle, it was like I could hear your daughter's voice saying "Mom!  A box from Italy arrived!  What did you get for Dad!"  lol  I think I will always think of you all the day before Father's Day now, lol!


I am so happy you are loving your Taupe Midi Selene.  I have the Taupe leather, it was my first MM and it is aging beautifully.  No wear, gorgeous to the touch, just lovely. 


I am so happy you checked in with us, please do that when you can.... you were missed!!!  




anabg said:


> Believe me, it's the best money I have spent on a handbag in years, too.  I bought 4 handbags in a span of a month. That's just not me..  &#128518;&#128518;  I even told my fiance that if LV happens to give me a store credit when I bring my bag in, that he can use it himself. I am just not interested right now.  And I agree. * MM is headed for greatness.  And we were the first to have his bags!!*




Indeed!!!!!!!   Well said!!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I, too, believe MM is headed straight toward the top, where the Premium Designers are.  His name will be well-known, and his bags are going to be much sought-after.  It's going to happen.  Wait and see.
*


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Now I cannot wait for the full Facebook reveal and/or its addition to the website.  I can already tell I am going to be all over this bag.
> 
> I see myself possibly steering clear from luxury brands while I reassess my expectations.  Especially now that I saw what I can get for my money with MM.  I have had some issues with LV wallets and one bag.  A bag that is only 1.5 years old that already has cracked canvas.  Also a Balenciaga bag that has a handle that became undone...  Both bags I rarely bring out, too.



What I love about MM bags is the value for money they provide us customers.  MM makes quality bags at really reasonable prices!!  You get what you expect to get, and maybe more!  Sometimes when I get attracted to a contemporary brand piece at more or less the same price point, I tell myself that I'd rather spend the money on MM bag because I'd get better value.  

I have to be honest with myself though, of course I still long for some classic pieces from high end designers because I've already put it in my head that I'm gonna get them one day. But there are some other bags too that I've lusted for a long time only to be disappointed when I finally get them.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ok, confession time.  I have reached a new crazy plateau with regards to protecting my MMs and I need to know if I am quite smart or need an intervention (perhaps both?)

I have always kept one of my DH's golf breezers jackets in the car to place over my bag while driving to protect from the sun.  It works!

But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags! 

It scares me.... the things that go thru my mind in the name of handbags, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, confession time.  I have reached a new crazy plateau with regards to protecting my MMs and I need to know if I am quite smart or need an intervention (perhaps both?)
> 
> I have always kept one of my DH's golf breezers jackets in the car to place over my bag while driving to protect from the sun.  It works!
> 
> But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags!
> 
> It scares me.... the things that go thru my mind in the name of handbags, lol.



Never heard of that before!  You are funny, Lovie!  But I understand your concern. If I was going to give my bag sun protection, then I would probably wrap it on all sides in a baby blanket.


----------



## the_baglover

LoveHandbags! said:


> But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags!



My mother places a towel on the passenger seat side, not the seat itself but on the mat where your feet would be and then puts her bag there to be away from the sun. It works for her so I try not to grin.


----------



## soramillay

Just saw the reveal of the taupe Miss M! She's so beautiful! I wonder what the price point will be, it looks more high end than his previous designs.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Jaw dropping divinity!   I am in love with Miss M !


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Swoon


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Never heard of that before!  You are funny, Lovie!  But I understand your concern. If I was going to give my bag sun protection, then I would probably wrap it on all sides in a baby blanket.


Lolololol, great idea tenKrat!!!!



the_baglover said:


> My mother places a towel on the passenger seat side, not the seat itself but on the mat where your feet would be and then puts her bag there to be away from the sun. It works for her so I try not to grin.


I think your Mother sounds brilliant!  It is comforting to know you were raised in such capable hands!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

soramillay said:


> Just saw the reveal of the taupe Miss M! She's so beautiful! I wonder what the price point will be, it looks more high end than his previous designs.


She is so beautiful!!!!  I imagine pricing will be available soon soramillay


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Jaw dropping divinity!   I am in love with Miss M !



The Divine Miss M......this is stunning.  I love these teasers...Marco sure knows how to draw out our excitement and little by little reveal all....

Very excited to see what I end up falling in love with and adding to my Massaccesi collection from this new collection!


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, confession time.  I have reached a new crazy plateau with regards to protecting my MMs and I need to know if I am quite smart or need an intervention (perhaps both?)
> 
> I have always kept one of my DH's golf breezers jackets in the car to place over my bag while driving to protect from the sun.  It works!
> 
> But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags!
> 
> It scares me.... the things that go thru my mind in the name of handbags, lol.



If the sun ever shone into my car (in England) I would throw myself atop my MM bag in the hope of getting some rays


----------



## BlueCherry

LoveHandbags! said:


> Swoon



Wow this looks like beautiful smooth leather... i like


----------



## gack

I'm not understanding the strap. Is it just one strap?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

gack said:


> I'm not understanding the strap. Is it just one strap?



Hi gack.....when I zoom in on my phone, I am seeing two straps.  I just love the straps, soooooooo elegant!

I believe a reddy red RED Little Miss M will be mine!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

BigCherry said:


> If the sun ever shone into my car (in England) I would throw myself atop my MM bag in the hope of getting some rays


Lolololololol  ahhhh that was funny, BC!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Odebdo said:


> The Divine Miss M......this is stunning.  I love these teasers...Marco sure knows how to draw out our excitement and little by little reveal all...


Hmmmmmmmmm, yes......this one is certainly the Master of that skill!


----------



## gack

Thanks!

I am tickled by the M hidden in plain sight. I am looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## soramillay

gack said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am tickled by the M hidden in plain sight. I am looking forward to more pictures.



I bet it's two 'M's, one on each side, for MM!


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> Jaw dropping divinity!   I am in love with Miss M !


This is why I love smooth leathers and structure - so elegant!!!


----------



## ETenebris

LoveHandbags! said:


> Jaw dropping divinity!   I am in love with Miss M !



I wish this had rolled handles like the Athena...


----------



## msd_bags

ETenebris said:


> I wish this had rolled handles like the Athena...


That may be a bespoke option?  I agree, that would be beautiful!


----------



## the_baglover

LoveHandbags! said:


> I think your Mother sounds brilliant!  It is comforting to know you were raised in such capable hands!



LOL! At the very least, I can blame my love of handbags on her^_~


----------



## the_baglover

ETenebris said:


> I wish this had rolled handles like the Athena...



Saw a  comment on facebook that it can be requested.


----------



## ETenebris

the_baglover said:


> Saw a  comment on facebook that it can be requested.



Ooh...


----------



## lenie

My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !




OH MY!!  This is WONDERFUL news!! I was wondering when these would be finished!! Hopefully we all get ours shipped soon!! Excited to get these!


----------



## renza

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !




Ooh exciting!! I will be eagerly checking my email for a shipping confirmation!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !



Wow, that was fast!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !


Can't wait for my order now!! I added a Zhoe Legend so I will probably have to wait a bit more though.


----------



## Moonfancy

*YEAH!  Exactly what Lovie said below!  Now I don't have to type it all myself because she already did it!  I SO SO agree that MM is going to be way up there with the Big Guys one day.  I feel it.  You and I are definitely Soul Sisters, my darling Lovie!*






LoveHandbags! said:


> That is the path I have taken anabg.  If you would have told me one year ago that I would have sold 3 of my beloved Chanels for a completely new brand, I would have said "Doubtful.......*but *if this is true I cannot wait to hold a handbag of the brand that made me do that!"  lol
> 
> 
> After a trip to Italy, when I was back home, I found myself longing to have 'some of the essence' of this beautiful country with me.  I missed Italy so VERY much.  I have always loved handbags, so I thought I would start searching to see if I could order a bag from Italy while here.  It was that search that led me to the Purse Forum.
> 
> 
> From there it was an exciting journey of discovery and education.  And oh the lessons I learned!  It finally led to me to Balenciaga and Chanel and I loved them exclusively for many Seasons.  But Bal's leather quality over the last 4 years left me very unimpressed and that tipped the scales to more Chanel and less Bal, I only kept my Bal oldies.
> 
> 
> Then I heard about Massaccesi about to debut.  And I thought, "Hmmmmm, intriguing, we'll see."  I ordered one, it was immediate love and has been ever since.
> 
> 
> Now after almost one year with MM, it is not that I do not like Chanel, I just love my Massaccesi much much more.  I have no desire anymore to buy Bal or Chanel and that is huge for me!
> 
> 
> My quest so many years ago was to find the finest made Italian handbag I could.....true quality of craftsmanship and how ironic that my travels thru the countryside of Italy took me right back to a small Workshop in Italy.  I love that!
> 
> 
> I do not give praise lightly.  We all work so hard for our paychecks.  For those of us who truly *truly* care about the quality, for me, Massaccesi is best dollar you can spend on a handbag right now.  The unique and stunning style designs, the gorgeous leathers, the fine linings and high end hardware. How they are made one by one for each of us!  And most of all the people.  I have never seen people so eager to make their customers happy and commit to making all our handbag dreams come true.  It is so apparent that they love and cherish what they create.
> 
> 
> In a day when most companies are raising prices, cutting back quality and have nonexistent customer service, what a breath of fresh air!
> 
> 
> anabg, I really believe we all are witnessing the beginnings of a designer that is going to become very well known and loved as much as we all love.  How very exciting for us to be a part of his initial Seasons!  It is Handbag Nirvana!


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's okay, Lovie.  I sleep with Katia.*



LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, confession time.  I have reached a new crazy plateau with regards to protecting my MMs and I need to know if I am quite smart or need an intervention (perhaps both?)
> 
> I have always kept one of my DH's golf breezers jackets in the car to place over my bag while driving to protect from the sun.  It works!
> 
> But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags!
> 
> It scares me.... the things that go thru my mind in the name of handbags, lol.


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHAHAHA, Big Cherry!  I sure would love to see you do that!*




BigCherry said:


> If the sun ever shone into my car (in England) I would throw myself atop my MM bag in the hope of getting some rays


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are there more ladies interested in a Black Africa Selene Bespoke?  I love that Africa Leather, and I can't stop thinking about the 20% off.  I wrote to MM about it again, and he said he is ready when we are.  The amount he has will make 5 bags, and then the leather is gone.  Full or midi Selene with choice of hardware.  Is this what you had in mind too, Lenie?  *


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Are there more ladies interested in a Black Africa Selene Bespoke?  I love that Africa Leather, and I can't stop thinking about the 20% off.  I wrote to MM about it again, and he said he is ready when we are.  The amount he has will make 5 bags, and then the leather is gone.  Full or midi Selene with choice of hardware.  Is this what you had in mind too, Lenie?  *




Yes. We were thinking either Selene or Soulmate. Michelle and I make 2, you are #3, we just need 2 more.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, then we have to decide between a Soulmate or a Selene.  I already have both styles and love each of them.  So whatever style y'all choose will be fine with me!*




lenie said:


> Yes. We were thinking either Selene or Soulmate. Michelle and I make 2, you are #3, we just need 2 more.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, then we have to decide between a Soulmate or a Selene.  I already have both styles and love each of them.  So whatever style y'all choose will be fine with me!*




We need 2 more people. Anyone else interested?


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> We need 2 more people. Anyone else interested?




ok, count me in !


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ok, confession time.  I have reached a new crazy plateau with regards to protecting my MMs and I need to know if I am quite smart or need an intervention (perhaps both?)
> 
> I have always kept one of my DH's golf breezers jackets in the car to place over my bag while driving to protect from the sun.  It works!
> 
> But lately.... on the drive home from work, psycho girl here has taken to holding beloved MM bag in my lap while driving because the passenger seat get so hot in the Summer.  I then place breezer on top of both of us.  A seat baking in the sun just cannot be good for leather.  I don't mind scorching the backs of my legs but heavenly days, no harm is going to come to the bottoms of my bags!
> 
> It scares me.... the things that go thru my mind in the name of handbags, lol.




LOL!!  I usually have a 'natural' protector from sun and other stuff in my car already!!My youngest doggie girl must and will lay over any bag of mine..so no harm happens at all to the bag. Only risk will be if I did not take out the doggie treats..then she will dig until they are found and eaten...still with care!! I guess she thinks this particular bag is special and full of magical surprises


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !


 

Waiting to see all your bags!!


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> ok, count me in !




Great! Are you interested in the Selene or Soulmate?
We need just one more person!


----------



## Julija

Great news, my Turq Zhoe is ready and is on the way to me!
I haven't bought any MM bags for a while and I've forgotten already how amazing are Marco and Valentina. I can't praise enough the customer service of MM, the lovely emails they send and how they try to fulfil all the wishes. And of course the bags are TDF!
Def need to make  more purchases from them just to get this amazing experience. MM is pure love!


----------



## Moonfancy

*How many are we up to, Lenie?  Marco said there was a private order for the Black Africa today, so some of that Black Africa is bought and paid for.  So even though we don't have 5 orders, we might still be able to arrange this bespoke!  It will be a little bespoke!  My best guess is that we only need 1 more person, the bespoke then closes, and it's a go! * 



lenie said:


> Great! Are you interested in the Selene or Soulmate?
> We need just one more person!


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *How many are we up to, Lenie?  Marco said there was a private order for the Black Africa today, so some of that Black Africa is bought and paid for.  So even though we don't have 5 orders, we might still be able to arrange this bespoke!  It will be a little bespoke!  My best guess is that we only need 1 more person, the bespoke then closes, and it's a go! *



I believe we have 4-Michelle,  Bonnie,  you and me. Do you want to check to see if 4 orders are enough for a Bespoke?  Valentina originally told me we needed 5 orders.


----------



## Moonfancy

*We have to close the group bespoke now.  I just now read an email from Valentina.  She sent it a few hours ago, but I didn't see it.  Anyway, she said we reached our limit for the Black Africa.  Maybe MM can get more in the future, but right now he only has enough for our group bespoke.  The list I started making has Lenie, Michelle, and Bonnie on it.  So, Lenie, Michelle, and Bonnie, y'all are still participating in the group bespoke, right?   I think we just need a head-count right now.  We can still decide between the Soulmate and the Selene.  I have both styles, so I do not care one bit which style y'all choose.  Anything is fine with me.*


----------



## Moonfancy

*There was a private order for the Black Africa and it was for a big, full bag.  So we have enough ladies for this group bespoke.  I get confused so easily with this stuff.  I hate to count.  I hate anything that involves numbers.  So I am going by what Valentina said.  I'm so glad you started this bespoke, Lenie, because if you hadn't there wouldn't be enough Black Africa for us!  So THANK YOU! *



lenie said:


> I believe we have 4-Michelle,  Bonnie,  you and me. Do you want to check to see if 4 orders are enough for a Bespoke?  Valentina originally told me we needed 5 orders.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *We have to close the group bespoke now.  I just now read an email from Valentina.  She sent it a few hours ago, but I didn't see it.  Anyway, she said we reached our limit for the Black Africa.  Maybe MM can get more in the future, but right now he only has enough for our group bespoke.  The list I started making has Lenie, Michelle, and Bonnie on it.  So, Lenie, Michelle, and Bonnie, y'all are still participating in the group bespoke, right?   I think we just need a head-count right now.  We can still decide between the Soulmate and the Selene.  I have both styles, so I do not care one bit which style y'all choose.  Anything is fine with me.*



I am definitely in!  I could go with either style as well.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Moonfancy said:


> *There was a private order for the Black Africa and it was for a big, full bag.  So we have enough ladies for this group bespoke.  I get confused so easily with this stuff.  I hate to count.  I hate anything that involves numbers.  So I am going by what Valentina said.  I'm so glad you started this bespoke, Lenie, because if you hadn't there wouldn't be enough Black Africa for us!  So THANK YOU! *


I am so excited for you all.  Very very fun!




Julija said:


> Great news, my Turq Zhoe is ready and is on the way to me!
> I haven't bought any MM bags for a while and I've forgotten already how amazing are Marco and Valentina. I can't praise enough the customer service of MM, the lovely emails they send and how they try to fulfil all the wishes. And of course the bags are TDF!
> Def need to make  more purchases from them just to get this amazing experience. MM is pure love!


This is wonderful news!!!  I love the color of this Nappa leather.  Could not agree more about the plentiful love from all at MM, we are very lucky ladies!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie said:


> My Blue African leather Soulmate just shipped! !


Yay lenie!!!!!!!!  Wooooooo hoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Can't wait for my order now!! I added a Zhoe Legend so I will probably have to wait a bit more though.


LOL, msd_bags!  You sneaky little one you!  Details please, dear, details!!!  What leather, lining..............which hardware?????  Do tell!


----------



## Cowumbut

Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been on TPF-BE lost me and I dropped away. But I'm very excited about MM and definitely am confirmed for the Black Africa Group Bespoke. I am happy with a Soulmate or a Selene. They're both gorgeous styles. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> This is why I love smooth leathers and structure - so elegant!!!


Exactly!  I can't wait, I see now I will need to decide on a color........this my friend will not be an easy decision! lol   what to do!!!
At least I have the style decided on!  Ahhhhhhhh, *Little Miss M* 
You choose a color for me msd_bags!  I am leaning towards Red Cherry!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Cowumbut said:


> Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been on TPF-BE lost me and I dropped away. But I'm very excited about MM and definitely am confirmed for the Black Africa Group Bespoke. I am happy with a Soulmate or a Selene. They're both gorgeous styles. Hope everyone is well.




*Oh dearest Cowumbut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  I have missed you more than I can express!  It sure does my heart good to see you!  As I know it will others.  I hope you are well too!  I think you will love the Africa leathers, I love my Bronze soooooo much I have it on two bags, it is so unique and beautiful.  I think you are going to love all the MM styles, I have fallen head over heels for each one I own.  They are just stunning and super luxe!!!!!!!  I sure missed you!


----------



## Cowumbut

Oh Lovie!!!!! I missed you too!!!! Thank you so much. Hugs to you too! I have a little bit of experience w MM. I manged to get a dark teal and black Selene in the sample sale and I am so excited about my blue Africa Soulmate. It's good to be back!!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Cowumbut said:


> Oh Lovie!!!!! I missed you too!!!! Thank you so much. Hugs to you too! I have a little bit of experience w MM. I manged to get a dark teal and black Selene in the sample sale and I am so excited about my blue Africa Soulmate. It's good to be back!!


Squeeeeeeeeeee!  We are bag twinnie twin twins!!!!  I too have a Dark Teal Selene, is it not gorgeous and saturated?!?  I have the yummy luscious Black Pebbled on my Minerva.  Cowumbut, wait until you carry these beauties in the Winter, they just keep a girl so happy and really do well if you get caught in the snow and the Selene fit so very well over our coats.  I think I will fall asleep with a smile on my face to know you have found us again!  Everything is well in the Land!  Deep sigh!


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> Hi everyone! It's been ages since I've been on TPF-BE lost me and I dropped away. But I'm very excited about MM and definitely am confirmed for the Black Africa Group Bespoke. I am happy with a Soulmate or a Selene. They're both gorgeous styles. Hope everyone is well.



It seems that we are all okay with either the Soulmate Or Selene. I did email Valentina to let her know we have 4 orders,  but were deciding on the style.  Michelle has a black Selene from the sample sale,  so should we go with the Soulmate?  Would you want another Black Selene,  Michelle?


----------



## Cowumbut

LoveHandbags! said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee!  We are bag twinnie twin twins!!!!  I too have a Dark Teal Selene, is it not gorgeous and saturated?!?  I have the yummy luscious Black Pebbled on my Minerva.  Cowumbut, wait until you carry these beauties in the Winter, they just keep a girl so happy and really do well if you get caught in the snow and the Selene fit so very well over our coats.  I think I will fall asleep with a smile on my face to know you have found us again!  Everything is well in the Land!  Deep sigh!



LOL! yes, that teal is incredible and the black is such a gorgeous tone. I love how durable and smooshy the leather is. I can wait for winter but I am looking forward to carrying them.  And the simple clean crisp lines and impeccable workmanship. And of course,  could can resist Valentina.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> It seems that we are all okay with either the Soulmate Or Selene. I did email Valentina to let her know we have 4 orders,  but were deciding on the style.  Michelle has a black Selene from the sample sale,  so should we go with the Soulmate?  Would you want another Black Selene,  Michelle?



If everyone is okay with a Soulmate I think I would love one in the black Africa!  I've got a wee family started then.


----------



## Cowumbut

And Lovie! The smile hasn't left my face. Happy!


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> If everyone is okay with a Soulmate I think I would love one in the black Africa!  I've got a wee family started then.



I think a Soulmate in Black Africa leather would be gorgeous! I want the regular Soulmate with gunmetal hardware.

Moonfancy and Bonnie- are you okay with the Soulmate?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Black Africa Group Bespoke is closed now.  Cowumbut, you were the last lady to join.  For those of you who didn't get signed up quickly enough, you can wait a while to see when MM gets more of this leather.  I'm so sorry the bespoke closed so fast, but there wasn't much of this leather to begin with.*





Cowumbut said:


> If everyone is okay with a Soulmate I think I would love one in the black Africa!  I've got a wee family started then.


----------



## gack

That does seem very fast. He is very good at his craft and he knows his customers. Win/win/win/win


----------



## ETenebris

I know Marco is probably busy making about twenty-seven deep blue Africa bags (and now another bespoke order, as well), but I want to see pics of our bags in progress!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Black Africa Group Bespoke is closed now.  Cowumbut, you were the last lady to join.  For those of you who didn't get signed up quickly enough, you can wait a while to see when MM gets more of this leather.  I'm so sorry the bespoke closed so fast, but there wasn't much of this leather to begin with.*


 
Hi there..so which model is this going to be?? This is moving rather fast, so I am a bit lost here??


----------



## msd_bags

LoveHandbags! said:


> LOL, msd_bags!  You sneaky little one you!  Details please, dear, details!!!  What leather, lining..............which hardware?????  Do tell!





LoveHandbags! said:


> Exactly!  I can't wait, I see now I will need to decide on a color........this my friend will not be an easy decision! lol   what to do!!!
> At least I have the style decided on!  Ahhhhhhhh, *Little Miss M*
> You choose a color for me msd_bags!  I am leaning towards Red Cherry!



Haha, not really sneaky! Sad part is, I've declared this Zhoe Legend as my last purchase for the year!  Maybe I can order Miss M on the first day of 2016, lol!  My Zhoe Legend is in beige calf.  Marco recommended the leather to me as I was looking for a smooth one in a color similar/close to shimmer cream nabuk of which I have a swatch.  He said that leather is not part of what he regularly use for his collection.  I wonder how this is different from his "natural calf"?  Anyway, the leather is beige so I got a light gold hardware.  Even if I generally prefer silver hardware, I think MM's light gold will go well with this color. Lining is the standard one.

Red Cherry is really a wonderful choice!  The pic in FB shows a very beautiful color.  I'd say go for it!! Or, if you are still thinking about grey, Marco has a Dark Grey coming up!!


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Hi there..so which model is this going to be?? This is moving rather fast, so I am a bit lost here??




Once we found out that there was a private order of this leather, we only needed 4 orders. We started off with two, then you and Moonfancy joined and we had to close the bespoke since Marco could not get any more of this leather. We had made several posts about the style and it seemed to come down to either the Selene or Soulmate; since one of the people in the bespoke group already had a black Selene, the Soulmate won. I believe that we just individual or email Valentina about size and hardware?


----------



## LoveHandbags!

msd_bags said:


> Haha, not really sneaky! Sad part is, I've declared this Zhoe Legend as my last purchase for the year!  Maybe I can order Miss M on the first day of 2016, lol!  My Zhoe Legend is in beige calf.  Marco recommended the leather to me as I was looking for a smooth one in a color similar/close to shimmer cream nabuk of which I have a swatch.  He said that leather is not part of what he regularly use for his collection.  I wonder how this is different from his "natural calf"?  Anyway, the leather is beige so I got a light gold hardware.  Even if I generally prefer silver hardware, I think MM's light gold will go well with this color. Lining is the standard one.
> 
> Red Cherry is really a wonderful choice!  The pic in FB shows a very beautiful color.  I'd say go for it!! Or, if you are still thinking about grey, Marco has a Dark Grey coming up!!


A Miss M for the New Year would indeed be a celebration in my book!  But for right now, your Beige calf sounds soooooooo gorgeous and elegant!  This will be a perfect addition to your MM family!  I love to celebrate the 'now' and this one is going to be fabulous especially with that hardware!


Thank you for your great advice, I am in love with the Red Cherry, from the MM fb picture, it appears to have some stunning blue undertones, like a ripe delicious raspberry, and that is my favorite red, so I think you are right msd_bags, I will go for that one!




lenie said:


> the Soulmate won


  I cannot think of a better choice for the Black Africa group bespoke!!!!  OmGoodness, I am so excited for you all!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Once we found out that there was a private order of this leather, we only needed 4 orders. We started off with two, then you and Moonfancy joined and we had to close the bespoke since Marco could not get any more of this leather. We had made several posts about the style and it seemed to come down to either the Selene or Soulmate; since one of the people in the bespoke group already had a black Selene, the Soulmate won. I believe that we just individual or email Valentina about size and hardware?


 


Hm..ok..I will check with Vale if this bespoke still can continue with the choise of bag model and without me. I just checked my bags,and it seems a Selene reg would fit better for me..or else I will go with you guys..(sure I read your posts yesterday..hence my question, but sometimes life does not permit one to check tpf when one feel like  )


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Hm..ok..I will check with Vale if this bespoke still can continue with the choise of bag model and without me. I just checked my bags,and it seems a Selene reg would fit better for me..or else I will go with you guys..(sure I read your posts yesterday..hence my question, but sometimes life does not permit one to check tpf when one feel like  )




I sent you a few pm.i think we need all four orders for the bespoke.


----------



## tenKrat

Another shot of the Angel Midi to show that her handles are not too long, and she can be held by hand.


----------



## tenKrat

Close-up of African Bronze Angel Midi in the morning


----------



## ETenebris

Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> Close-up of African Bronze Angel Midi in the morning
> View attachment 3083385



Just stunning tenKrat!!!!!!  I cannot get enough of this Angel of yours!  




ETenebris said:


> Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)


Beautiful!!!!!!  Oh how I do so adore the MM Workshop pictures!!!!!  Look at them all lined up so pretty in production!


----------



## Odebdo

ETenebris said:


> Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)



What a glorious sight for these eyes on a Friday!!!  I cannot WAIT to get my beautiful Blue Africa...I think we will indeed be SOULMATES!!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Close-up of African Bronze Angel Midi in the morning
> View attachment 3083385



Your bag is lovely!







ETenebris said:


> Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)



Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## ETenebris

I'm kind of tickled that there will be twenty-seven (or more?) "Soulmates" across the world who are all part of this bespoke order!


----------



## renza

ETenebris said:


> Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)


Wow! Africa Deep Blue looks like it will be everything I hoped it would be!


----------



## Julija

LoveHandbags! said:


> This is wonderful news!!!  I love the color of this Nappa leather.  Could not agree more about the plentiful love from all at MM, we are very lucky ladies!



We are lucky indeed I've been checking the tracking like a mad woman lately, so want to see Turq beauty!



ETenebris said:


> Marco posted a pic of the deep blue Africa Soulmate production!!!    (Photo credit: Marco Massaccesi)



Wow, just wow! These bespoke Soulmates are out of this world gorgeous!


----------



## gack

omg those soulmates......just divine


----------



## lenie

My Blue African Soulmate is at the post office, waiting for me to pick her up.  I will get her tomorrow and post pictures.  I can't wait to pick her up!!


----------



## ETenebris

lenie said:


> My Blue African Soulmate is at the post office, waiting for me to pick her up.  I will get her tomorrow and post pictures.  I can't wait to pick her up!!



OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!  One already arriving!!! I cannot wait to see it!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

*Poor dear sweet lenie*..............I wonder if she knows how we are going to badger her for every little detail and massive amount of pictures once beloved Bespoke Soulmate is in her hands today?


Here we are lenie......*Bring it girl!*


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Oh good gracious.......so I think I have narrowed down my Natural Calf choice, that will be the Red Cherry.


But now the Vacchetta Leathers present themselves.  This is such a high end leather.  The way it develops a stunning patina over time, oh my word, it is usually only offered as trim it is so high end *and we get to buy a entire MM bag in it!!!! *

My heart! 

The Mahogany, the Rust!  The beautiful Black.............and that Orange!!!  There will be more S.O.S.'s from me, LOL, in help with deciding which one.


----------



## gack

tenKrat said:


> Close-up of African Bronze Angel Midi in the morning
> View attachment 3083385



Just call me angel in the morning


----------



## LoveHandbags!

gack said:


> Just call me angel in the morning


LOL, exactly gack!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My Blue African Soulmate is at the post office, waiting for me to pick her up.  I will get her tomorrow and post pictures.  I can't wait to pick her up!!




Cannot wait to see the first of these beauties!!! Please share all as soon as you have time so we can live through you until ours ship!


----------



## KM23

I know that dimension wise the Selene midi would fit my 13 inch laptop, but has anyone carried theirs inside? Would I be able to fit a few school books also, or would the full size Selene be better for that? Would that make the bag too heavy for the shoulder? I was thinking about adding a zipper to the top for security reasons. Do you think the cinching and magnetic close are enough? I could get one of the purse organizers that zip. I am also torn between teal and lead! They are both gorgeous colors. I think that the lead may be too much for a full size Selene if I go that way? What do you guys think? I wish I could get a lead midi Selene and a teal full size Selene but I can only choose one. Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

I'm so excited by the vachetta collection!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

KM23 said:


> I know that dimension wise the Selene midi would fit my 13 inch laptop, but has anyone carried theirs inside? Would I be able to fit a few school books also, or would the full size Selene be better for that? Would that make the bag too heavy for the shoulder? I was thinking about adding a zipper to the top for security reasons. Do you think the cinching and magnetic close are enough? I could get one of the purse organizers that zip. I am also torn between teal and lead! They are both gorgeous colors. I think that the lead may be too much for a full size Selene if I go that way? What do you guys think? I wish I could get a lead midi Selene and a teal full size Selene but I can only choose one. Thanks!


 
Hi KM23 :welcome2:  
If you can only get one Selene, I would choose the regular full size.  The drop and lay of the bag against your side is so fabulous.  What I usually do if a bag with work files and laptop is too heavy is carry the laptop in my arms and place all my work files in my handbag for over the shoulder carry.  Or vice versa.  

I have had no security issues with my magnet only.  There is an interior side zipper pocket for your wallet, etc. 

Again welcome and keep us posted!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

thedseer said:


> I'm so excited by the vachetta collection!


Me too, thedseer!  Oh my word, me too!  It is of my dreams!


----------



## tenKrat




----------



## tenKrat




----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> Just call me angel in the morning




There's a witty one in this bunch.

(This post went workers.)


----------



## lenie

My Blue African Soulmate is here!! This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!


----------



## lenie

I'm sorry! I think I was so excited that I hit reply more than once and it posted twice. Oops!


----------



## lenie

Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!


----------



## ETenebris

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767



  

Is it the full size? Mine should look just like yours if it's full size! Can we get an outside pic??? Please please please???


----------



## lenie

I couldn't help it- I started putting all of my things in and took a couple of pictures.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
She has the beautiful pleats and gathers of the Soulmate.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 without the stuffing, her natural curves and lines show up so beautifully


----------



## lenie

This is the full size. It's intermittently raining and overcast. I'll try to get a picture outside when it is sunny.


----------



## tenKrat

Lenie, wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## ETenebris

lenie said:


> This is the full size. It's intermittently raining and overcast. I'll try to get a picture outside when it is sunny.



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

lenie!!!!!!!  *Wow!!!!!!!!!!*    Thank you so much for posting pictures today!  It is very kind of you, we were all waiting with bated breath!  She is just gorgeous!  Soulmate suits this leather perfectly.  I love *love* LOVE her!  Enjoy!


----------



## gack

The rust and mahogany are both wow.....wow.....


----------



## renza

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767


It's beautiful! Thanks for sharing! I got the same handles and hardware in a Midi so it's nice to see what I can expect in my arms soon!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767


Oh my gosh! She's a BEAUTY!  Love Love Love!! I can't wait to get mine. So exciting!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

lenie said:


> I couldn't help it- I started putting all of my things in and took a couple of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the beautiful pleats and gathers of the Soulmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the stuffing, her natural curves and lines show up so beautifully




This is absolutely GORGEOUS!


----------



## msd_bags

Lenie, thanks for posting this beauty!! Looks so lovely!!


----------



## BlueCherry

gack said:


> Just call me angel in the morning




Juice Newton?


----------



## BlueCherry

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767




Congratulations it's an absolute stunner - look forward to some outdoor pics too [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767




Congratulations it's an absolute stunner. Look forward to the outdoor pics too [emoji3]


----------



## BlueCherry

Sorry for duplicate - TPF playing up, made me type my message twice [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Juice Newton?



Yes!


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Sorry for duplicate - TPF playing up, made me type my message twice [emoji15][emoji15]



I had the same problem earlier.  My post went "wonkers", not "workers".


----------



## tenKrat

I have some sad news.

The mailman came this morning while I was out.  So, I missed delivery of my Deep Blue Soulmate.  Now I have to wait until Monday to pick her up from the post office.  

Lenie, our Soulmates were probably on the same plane together over here to Hawaii.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> I have some sad news.
> 
> The mailman came this morning while I was out.  So, I missed delivery of my Deep Blue Soulmate.  Now I have to wait until Monday to pick her up from the post office.
> 
> Lenie, our Soulmates were probably on the same plane together over here to Hawaii.



Ooooooooooh tenKrat!  That is sad indeed!   Monday will be here soon and then Deep Blue will be by your side.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> Here is my Blue African Soulmate!!!This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> View attachment 3084763
> View attachment 3084765
> View attachment 3084767



Beautiful! Now I really can't wait for mine!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I have some sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> The mailman came this morning while I was out.  So, I missed delivery of my Deep Blue Soulmate.  Now I have to wait until Monday to pick her up from the post office.
> 
> 
> 
> Lenie, our Soulmates were probably on the same plane together over here to Hawaii.




I know how you feel. The postman came yesterday but I was at work. I had to wait until this morning to pick her up. I like the thought of them sharing the plane ride from Italy to New York to Hawaii!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I couldn't help it- I started putting all of my things in and took a couple of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the beautiful pleats and gathers of the Soulmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without the stuffing, her natural curves and lines show up so beautifully




Stunning bag!!! Thank you for sharing your pictures so quickly!!! So beautiful!


----------



## Tankgirl

Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of beloved Ocean:


----------



## Tankgirl

Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of Ocean:


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> My Blue African Soulmate is here!! This is my favorite African leather color. The color is like a high quality black pearl-rich, luminescent, and gorgeous. The color is like a deep charcoal gray with blue undertones.  The pictures do not do it justice. I got her with Blue handles and silver hardware. I think this is my favorite Soulmate so far. I can't wait for the black African soulmate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084751
> View attachment 3084754
> View attachment 3084756



Wow wow and wow Lenie this is just the most amazing bag. The leather is just beautiful. I love love love it. Thank you so much for the photos. 

I also ordered one from the group bespoke but I have been on vacation and business travel so I asked Marco not to send them. I am going on another trip leaving Tuesday returning the following week Thursday so it will be some time before I get my Africa blue Soulmate.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of beloved Ocean:
> View attachment 3085096
> View attachment 3085097



I can't get over how beautiful the ocean color is!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of beloved Ocean:
> View attachment 3085096
> View attachment 3085097


 

Beautiful photography Tankgirl, I love these pictures.  It really showcases the color and size of regular Soulmate too.  Ocean Soulmate and the grey wood has me longing for a Seaside Town and my book.  Your picture has brought a sudden relaxation over me for which I am grateful.


The second part..........about your box not open yet.........hmmmmmm, no words on that except these......you have demonstrated an uncommon and very impressive patience my dear!


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Beautiful photography Tankgirl, I love these pictures.  It really showcases the color and size of regular Soulmate too.  Ocean Soulmate and the grey wood has me longing for a Seaside Town and my book.  Your picture has brought a sudden relaxation over me for which I am grateful.
> 
> 
> The second part..........about your box not open yet.........hmmmmmm, no words on that except these......you have demonstrated an uncommon and very impressive patience my dear!




Your post is the nicest thing I've seen in ages.  What a lift to my spirit-- especially since I used to be an amateur photographer.  Thank you so much for that.  Now off to open my Blue Africa!


----------



## anabg

Do you guys think that a Selene could be done in the vegetable tanned vachetta leather?


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Your post is the nicest thing I've seen in ages.  What a lift to my spirit-- especially since I used to be an amateur photographer.  Thank you so much for that.  Now off to open my Blue Africa!




Here are photos of my new Blue Africa Soulmate:


----------



## LoveHandbags!

anabg said:


> Do you guys think that a Selene could be done in the vegetable tanned vachetta leather?


Yes, I can.  I think these Vacchetta leathers are one of those leathers that again will be stunning on every Massaccesi style.  I always ask the Workshop to confirm (like when I made my Bronze Zhoe) but I can totally see this leather on a Selene.   So delicious!




Tankgirl said:


> Here are photos of my new Blue Africa Soulmate:
> View attachment 3086067


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ooooooh you guys are making me so excited for my Triple Treat Deep Blue bags to be in my arms. 

This leather and MM style are a match made in heaven!  Just gorgeous Tankgirl!  Your kitty look so sweet too


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Here are photos of my new Blue Africa Soulmate:
> View attachment 3086067




Gorgeous bag and kitty


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Yes, I can.  I think these Vacchetta leathers are one of those leathers that again will be stunning on every Massaccesi style.  I always ask the Workshop to confirm (like when I made my Bronze Zhoe) but I can totally see this leather on a Selene.   So delicious!



Oh good!!  I am emailing Valentina in the next few days. I am interested in the Rust color for my niece's Selene.  And the Mohagany maybe for myself.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Your post is the nicest thing I've seen in ages.  What a lift to my spirit-- especially since I used to be an amateur photographer.  Thank you so much for that.  Now off to open my Blue Africa!




Here are photos of my new Blue Africa Soulmate:
View attachment 3086067


----------



## gack

anabg said:


> Oh good!!  I am emailing Valentina in the next few days. I am interested in the Rust color for my niece's Selene.  And the Mohagany maybe for myself.



I love those two!  Now I must go die of envy.


----------



## lenie

Any MM fans in Hawaii? Tenkrat and I will be meeting this coming Saturday and would like to invite any other MM girls in Honolulu to join us. Please pm either of us for details.


----------



## Sl0thbear

tenKrat said:


> Close-up of African Bronze Angel Midi in the morning
> View attachment 3083385



ohhh soo beautiful. Did you bespoke this I love the soulmate just not a fan of tassels and love how you added a cross body strap. Do you have pics of what it looks like across the body.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of beloved Ocean:
> View attachment 3085096
> View attachment 3085097


Just so beautiful - both the Ocean bag and the photo!!


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> Just so beautiful - both the Ocean bag and the photo!!




Thank you for that.  I'm glad you like the photo of Ocean.


----------



## renza

My blue africa midi soulmate is on its way!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Here are photos of my new Blue Africa Soulmate:
> View attachment 3086067




Love it, Tankgirl!  My bag looks like your bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Sl0thbear said:


> ohhh soo beautiful. Did you bespoke this I love the soulmate just not a fan of tassels and love how you added a cross body strap. Do you have pics of what it looks like across the body.




Hi, S10thbear!  I did bespoke this bag. The cross body strap comes with it already. I do not have any cross body pics, but I will post one when I get a chance.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I received my Blue Africa on Friday, July 31, 2015, but haven't opened it yet.  My schedule has been crazy.  I want some quiet, sun-filled down time to enjoy every moment of opening that precious box.  In the meantime, here are some new photos of beloved Ocean:
> View attachment 3085096
> View attachment 3085097




Beautiful color!  Looks just like the ocean here in Hawaii. Nice photo.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Love it, Tankgirl!  My bag looks like your bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful color!  Looks just like the ocean here in Hawaii. Nice photo.




Doesn't it look like the Ocean in Hawaii?  There's nothing like the color of the ocean in Hawaii!


----------



## tenKrat

I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight. 

Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254




Wow!!  What a stunning photo!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Doesn't it look like the Ocean in Hawaii?  There's nothing like the color of the ocean in Hawaii!




Oh, most definitely!!  You are certainly carrying a piece of Hawaii!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Oh, most definitely!!  You are certainly carrying a piece of Hawaii!




What a happy thought.  I just loved being there.  Ever since, no other beach will do.


----------



## sandysandiego

Thank you for the great photo!!!!  
Such a great blue!  




tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254



Oh my, this is stunning!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254


 

*And she giggles with delight!!!* _* Oh my STARS!*_ * Gorgeous! * Now that was certainly worth the wait! 

Just lovely tenKrat, all I have to do is look at one of your pictures to feel warmth!  

It is so fun to read that you love the leather.  It is true I triple dosed my order with a medium MM, a MM just a titch smaller than that and then a weeee smaller MM. I am like the Three Little Deep Blue Bears, lol.  They will be worth the wait!  All good things are! 

I love our Deeeeeeeeeep Blueeeeeeeeee MM bag pictures!  Keep them coming ladies, I hope we get all 27 from the Bespoke Group here!  They are like honey after my work day!


Edit: p.s. tenKrat, I am excited to see the lining, are you loving it?  I just loved it from the pictures!


----------



## LoveHandbags!

renza said:


> My blue africa midi soulmate is on its way!


 
Wooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo renza!  Bring it!  We are ready! 




Tankgirl said:


> What a happy thought.  I just loved being there.  Ever since, no other beach will do.


 
Agreed!  Our true jewel, with the nicest people!


----------



## ETenebris

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254



Oooooohhhhhh!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254




GORGEOUS!!! 

You all are making me lust after my own beauty! Patience is a virtue, right?


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I just picked up my Deep Blue Soulmate at the post office. Took a quick outdoor photo in bright sunlight.
> 
> Lovie, you were smart to get additional bags made in this leather. I regret that I didn't. This leather is spectacular and out of this world!!!
> View attachment 3087254


Lovely!! My order (has not shipped yet) is not for me, maybe I should have ordered one for myself.


----------



## tenKrat

LoveHandbags! said:


> *And she giggles with delight!!!* _* Oh my STARS!*_ * Gorgeous! *
> 
> Edit: p.s. tenKrat, I am excited to see the lining, are you loving it?  I just loved it from the pictures!




The silver lining goes very nicely with the blue leather. 

Here's an interior shot of the full size Soulmate. She is bigger than the full size Selene and the full size Angel. 

I am attempting to get medium/small bags from now on since I no longer have to carry so much of my children's necessities. But, I am glad I switched from the midi to the full size on this one. She's a big puddle of lovely iridescent blue when I lay her down.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> The silver lining goes very nicely with the blue leather.
> 
> Here's an interior shot of the full size Soulmate. She is bigger than the full size Selene and the full size Angel.
> 
> I am attempting to get medium/small bags from now on since I no longer have to carry so much of my children's necessities. But, I am glad I switched from the midi to the full size on this one. She's a big puddle of lovely iridescent blue when I lay her down.
> View attachment 3087486




Gorgeous!  Does it get any better than that?  I think not.


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> I love those two!  Now I must go die of envy.



Lol. I heard back from Valentina! It is possible to do a vachetta Selene! I cannot wait for those swatches.


----------



## LoveHandbags!

tenKrat said:


> The silver lining goes very nicely with the blue leather.
> 
> Here's an interior shot of the full size Soulmate. She is bigger than the full size Selene and the full size Angel.
> 
> I am attempting to get medium/small bags from now on since I no longer have to carry so much of my children's necessities. But, I am glad I switched from the midi to the full size on this one. She's a big puddle of lovely iridescent blue when I lay her down.
> View attachment 3087486


Yes!!!!!!  Oh yay, yay Yay!!!!  It is exactly the image in my mind!  I love this lining with the Deep Blue!  Thank you so much for this pix dear


----------



## Tuuli35

anabg said:


> Lol. I heard back from Valentina! It is possible to do a vachetta Selene! I cannot wait for those swatches.




I am curious, loved mahagony vachetta.


----------



## anabg

Tuuli35 said:


> I am curious, loved mahagony vachetta.



I will post pics of both swatches when I get them.


----------



## Tuuli35

anabg said:


> I will post pics of both swatches when I get them.




Please do.


----------



## anabg

I love the bucket bag he posted on Facebook today.  Did anyone else see it??


----------



## tenKrat

Sl0thbear said:


> ohhh soo beautiful. Did you bespoke this I love the soulmate just not a fan of tassels and love how you added a cross body strap. Do you have pics of what it looks like across the body.




Here's a pic for you!


----------



## gack

The crocos are killing me.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I love the bucket bag he posted on Facebook today.  Did anyone else see it??


When I saw your post I immediately checked FB. Oh wow, it is beautiful!!!


----------



## thedseer

I love the bucket-I was hoping he'd do one. I think it would look great in vachetta.

I requested some swatches today, so hopefully I'll get those whenever I get my midi soulmate.


----------



## clu0984

I love the bucket bag.  Probably would be my next bag.  I just want to know more details and wonder if one can get an extra long strap so it can be worn cross body


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> I love the bucket bag.  Probably would be my next bag.  I just want to know more details and wonder if one can get an extra long strap so it can be worn cross body


From the picture there seems to be one more strap hanging down.  I think it is the crossbody strap.


----------



## pbnjam

Wow loving the bucket bag!


----------



## ETenebris

Bucket bag is a win! I might have to add this in the future.


----------



## thedseer

The mini backpack posted today is gorgeous!!


----------



## gack

I saw the word backpack and blacked out.


----------



## Tuuli35

I saw the backpack too and it is gorgeous!


----------



## anitalilac

A bucket bag in Mahogany? Sigh....must stay away from here...must..must..must


----------



## LoveHandbags!

Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!

With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.

Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.

I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.

Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!

....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!


----------



## thedseer

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!



Wow, what an amazing opportunity! We will miss your posts and all of your helpful photos and wonderful reveals. Best wishes!


----------



## Tuuli35

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> 
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!




Congratulations!


----------



## Odebdo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!



I cannot think of anyone more suited to help us MM ladies with our orders here in the US....though I will miss your posts here in our little Massaccesi thread....so happy for you and I know it will be great for everyone!


----------



## Cowumbut

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!



Congrats!!!! All the best w your new dream!!!


----------



## soramillay

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!


Congrats! They can't do any better to have a passionate advocate like you on their team. If you ever organize any future promotions, please remember to show some love for us Canadians too!


----------



## Moonfancy

How wonderful we will have a trusted and highly-fashionable MM assistant!  MM is growing so quickly, and Marco is definitely going to need to increase the number of people on his staff.  Congratulations to you, Lovie!




LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!


----------



## VanBod1525

Congratulations, Lovie! The US ladies are in safe hands!!


----------



## Tankgirl

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> 
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> 
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> 
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!




Congratulations!  If it weren't for the enthusiasm of all of you, I never would have known about, let alone purchase from, Massaccesi.  I have been so happy with my Massaccesi handbags (all Soulmates, including beloved Ocean -- which, by the way, MM posted on his FB page).  Subsequently, I've donated at least five purses and have never once missed them.


----------



## gack

very cool!


----------



## Dmarie2020

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!


Lovie, what an incredible opportunity!  I am so excited for you!  You are perfect for this role.

Your heartfelt comments and passion for leather, style and MM will be truly missed in this Forum.   However, we will benefit exponentially with the role you will be playing representing MM.

Will you keep your old job for now?  Or is this your new full time role?

Big hugs!


----------



## msd_bags

Lovie, we'll miss you here!  But of course we will not stand in the way of your dreams.  And you will be a great contribution to the MM team I am sure!  I am from Asia, so will I not be crossing paths with you?   All the best to you!!


----------



## tenKrat

Dear Lovie,

Congratulations on your dream job!  Sad news that you must leave us here.  But, good news that I will be consulting with you on future purchases since I fall in your territory.


----------



## Moonstarr

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!


Oh wow ... Congrats!! Even though I don't post as much any longer, I will still miss seeing you around. Best of luck ... So exciting for you.


----------



## lenie

Hi Lovie, 
Congratulations!! Marco is so lucky to have you. More importantly, WE are very lucky to have you!! Will you be our Go-To girl for everything MM? When do you start? What a great job- to work for a company that produces excellent quality and beautiful products. It is a dream job.
Best of luck to you in your new job!


----------



## Beth24

Just started here but I've enjoyed your posts so much luvallbags. Congratulations on your new job. It's the perfect match for you!


----------



## bonniekir

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!




Great news!! But not only US customers are on this board? So you could still post pics and comments to your own new bags!


----------



## VanBod1525

Bon, I think it is more to do with TPF rules. Employees of a brand are not allowed to post in threads in their own company's forum/threads because of conflict of interest. 

I think you have to pay TPF if you want to have an official team thread in your subforum. 

Lovie is starting with integrity and honesty - surely a great combo for all future dealings with MM for their US customers.


----------



## thedseer

My bespoke soulmate and swatches are en route!!


----------



## Moonfancy

:lolots::giggles::lolots::giggles:



gack said:


> I saw the word backpack and blacked out.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> My bespoke soulmate and swatches are en route!!



I got tracking on my bespoke soulmate as well!!


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> very cool!



Oh, good, gack's still around.  I thought she was going to die from the crocs.  Instead, I see that she just blacked out from the backpack.


----------



## tenKrat

Contain yourselves, thedseer and Odebbie.


----------



## anabg

We should create a MM Facebook group and then we can keep chatting with LoveHandbags!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I got tracking on my bespoke soulmate as well!!



Yay


----------



## paintednightsky

anabg said:


> We should create a MM Facebook group and then we can keep chatting with LoveHandbags!



Good idea on a group!


----------



## anabg

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!



I am so happy for you.  Although this thread will be a little empty now.


----------



## anabg

paintednightsky said:


> Good idea on a group!



Isn't it?  We just need someone to take the first step.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> We should create a MM Facebook group and then we can keep chatting with LoveHandbags!


I love this idea! Though I guess I am one of the few remaining people on earth that do not have an FB account.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> I love this idea! Though I guess I am one of the few remaining people on earth that do not have an FB account.



I rarely use mine, but I would use it more often if we had a group there.


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHAHA!!!   

Oh, tenKrat, it is just SO GOOD to see you again and have you back!  I'm so happy we are together again!  As time goes on more friends find this group and stay with us.  It is so fun!  Especially the bespoke.  I do LOVE a good bespoke! *




tenKrat said:


> Oh, good, gack's still around.  I thought she was going to die from the crocs.  Instead, I see that she just blacked out from the backpack.


----------



## Dmarie2020

anabg said:


> We should create a MM Facebook group and then we can keep chatting with LoveHandbags!



Such a great idea!  Let me know if you do and I will definitely join in!


----------



## Julija

anabg said:


> We should create a MM Facebook group and then we can keep chatting with LoveHandbags!



Great idea. I would love to join as well.


----------



## carterazo

LoveHandbags! said:


> Ladies I have some exciting news!  A dream has come true for me!
> 
> With MM's growth, and my background, I thought I might be of some use to them here in the States.  So I made contact, expressed my idea and guess what?!?   The team at Massaccesi thought it a good idea too!!!!  It appears Marco needed a person who can be in contact with all customers directly here in the U.S. and I am honored to fill the post.
> 
> Because of this, I will not be able to post here anymore as it would be against the rules.
> 
> I wish each of you beauties so much happiness and lots of fun MM handbag reveals!  Please know how many times all of you have made me laugh.
> 
> Dream big dear friends.... things can change in an instant!
> 
> ....oh say....what's that over there......that's your Lovie riding off into the sunset until we meet again..... Arrivederci!



Congratulations,  dear Lovie! Will miss seeing your posts.


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> I love this idea! Though I guess I am one of the few remaining people on earth that do not have an FB account.




You're not alone- I don't have a FB account either.


----------



## ETenebris

Does anyone know the average "creation time" once Marco cuts the leather for a bag? I heard from Valentina (double-checking whether I wanted the interior divider) and he is starting my blue Africa bag!


----------



## thedseer

ETenebris said:


> Does anyone know the average "creation time" once Marco cuts the leather for a bag? I heard from Valentina (double-checking whether I wanted the interior divider) and he is starting my blue Africa bag!



Both times I ordered (including this time), it look about 3 weeks for Marco to make the bag for me.


----------



## msd_bags

ETenebris said:


> Does anyone know the average "creation time" once Marco cuts the leather for a bag? I heard from Valentina (double-checking whether I wanted the interior divider) and he is starting my blue Africa bag!


When I ordered in April, it only took a week for them to ship out my bags (2).  But I guess they are swamped now so it is taking so much longer.  I can't wait for my shipping notice, but alas, none yet!


----------



## Cowumbut

I would join a fb group too. Definitely a great idea.


----------



## gack

Luddite checking in. I don't get it. There's already a page, right?  Isn't that where the pictures of swatches and previews come from?


----------



## anabg

Dmarie2020 said:


> Such a great idea!  Let me know if you do and I will definitely join in!



I am not sure how to do it, but I can find out. It can't be hard.


----------



## VanBod1525

Gack, what the ladies are talking about is a group on Facebook as opposed to a page. You have to join the group to see posts, photos etc. It's a great way to interact with people with a similar interest as all the posts are in one place, including photo albums etc.


----------



## gack

Thanks......I was all I KNOW I've seen MM on Facebook darn it.  (I also don't know what tinder, snapchat, fleek, periscope and vine is. I asked my younger sister and she told me but I didn't retain any of it.)


----------



## paintednightsky

anabg said:


> Isn't it?  We just need someone to take the first step.


  hmm what should the name of the group be?


----------



## tenKrat

paintednightsky said:


> hmm what should the name of the group be?




Massaccesi Bellas?


----------



## gack

vals gals


----------



## gack

heretakeallmymoney


----------



## gack

BEwho?


----------



## gack

.......was that bad?........


----------



## paintednightsky

Good ideas everyone!  Look under Massaccesi on FB 

I didn't realize till today I had gotten tracking on Thursday for the africa blue soulmate.  My email is buried!


----------



## Moonfancy

*HaHa!! * :giggles:



gack said:


> BEwho?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes, I thought we might have lost gack too.  Gack, it's good to still have you in the land of the living!   * 



tenKrat said:


> Oh, good, gack's still around.  I thought she was going to die from the crocs.  Instead, I see that she just blacked out from the backpack.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are you meeting today?  SO EXCITING!  Please don't forget to send pictures!*




lenie said:


> Any MM fans in Hawaii? Tenkrat and I will be meeting this coming Saturday and would like to invite any other MM girls in Honolulu to join us. Please pm either of us for details.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy, did you get a Black Africa Soulmate from the last group bespoke?


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Are you meeting today?  SO EXCITING!  Please don't forget to send pictures!*




Hi Moonie, yes, in fact I'm waiting for Lenie to show up at the coffee place!  So excited!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tank!  Hello, darling YOU!  The Black Africa leather was gone in a flash!  That private sale for a full bag in the Black Africa gobbled up a lot of it!  There wasn't quite enough left for a full Soulmate.  And that was/is perfectly fine with me because I am now mesmerized by the Merinos!  I think it was a sign that I am destined to get Merino.  One must always be open to the whisperings of the purse spirits.  

Have you seen the Merinos yet?  They are on MM's Facebook page now.  At least, some of them are.  Oh!  The are absolutely AMAZING!  Maybe the black Merino will take the place of the Black Africa for me at this time.  This leather looks incredibly soft . . . 

. . . possibly perfect for a full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in Bronze, but she doesn't have zips, and I want zips.  Golden zips.  I can actually see this particular bag in my mind - Full Black Merino Selene - Gold Hardware, and MM's delicious dark gray lining.  I feel pleasure shivers when I think of how a Merino Selene will fairly liquify into the pond of leather I love so much.  I feel about 95% certain this will be my next bag  -- unless MM puts up another faint-worthy leather - which is something he does love to do!*




Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, did you get a Black Africa Soulmate from the last group bespoke?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Tank!  Hello, darling YOU!  The Black Africa leather was gone in a flash!  That private sale for a full bag in the Black Africa gobbled up a lot of it!  There wasn't quite enough left for a full Soulmate.  And that was/is perfectly fine with me because I am now mesmerized by the Merinos!  I think it was a sign that I am destined to get Merino.  One must always be open to the whisperings of the purse spirits.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the Merinos yet?  They are on MM's Facebook page now.  At least, some of them are.  Oh!  The are absolutely AMAZING!  Maybe the black Merino will take the place of the Black Africa for me at this time.  This leather looks incredibly soft . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . possibly perfect for a full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in Bronze, but she doesn't have zips, and I want zips.  Golden zips.  I can actually see this particular bag in my mind - Full Black Merino Selene - Gold Hardware, and MM's delicious dark gray lining.  I feel pleasure shivers when I think of how a Merino Selene will fairly liquify into the pond of leather I love so much.  I feel about 95% certain this will be my next bag  -- unless MM puts up another faint-worthy leather - which is something he does love to do!*




Moonfancy, I shall take a closer look at the Merinos now that you mention them.  A black bag would be nice for the cooler months (though I did purchase the Blue Africa Soulmate bespoke with 4" straps to accommodate winter coats).


----------



## momasaurus

posted in the wrong place sorry


----------



## anabg

On my way to join.


----------



## Tankgirl

Has Lovie joined these groups?


----------



## clu0984

Ok, so I feel dumb.  What's the name of this Facebook group?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marnie And Leni, y'all are probably already with each other even as I type these words!  I wish I could be there.  What wild fun!  

Are y'all bringing every MM bag you own?  Now THAT would be something to see!  It would be so fascinating to the public, I think.  A meeting like that - with nearly a dozen MMs between you  - you could probably attract some local PRESS!!

MASSACCESI HANDBAGS CREATES LASTING FRIENDSHIPS ACROSS THE GLOBE!

Marco Massaccesi of MASSACCESI HANDBAGS has managed to connect a remarkable group of women devoted to his unique styles and premium leathers.  These customers stay in touch with each other by a variety means of social media, photos, and personal meetings.  Many of the ladies proclaim MASSACCESI purses to be the most beautiful and well-made handbags they have ever owned.
 
It is in a very small workshop near Ascoli Piceno, Italy, where Marco Massaccei creates the handbags that are becoming internationally coveted.  There is a special "something'' about Massaccesi purses that his customer adore.  Their excitement over his brand had grown quite fast!
 
MASSACCESI purses are made one-by-one.  Yes, the production time for these bags in not overnight like those made in Chins. But  MASSACCESI has never strayed from the old, true methods of leather work.
 
Truly, Marco Massaccei has been given the rare gift of creating incredible handbags.  And women all over the world have discovered and bought these leather jewels. Amazing how a small company has knocked on the door of the international marketplace and has been welcome inside.  

*









tenKrat said:


> Hi Moonie, yes, in fact I'm waiting for Lenie to show up at the coffee place!  So excited!!!


----------



## momasaurus

The Merinos look amazing. I hope I don't regret just having ordered a smoke grey nappa leather bag....Does anyone know how nappa and merino compare?


----------



## Tankgirl

Can't find the new Massaccesi groups on FB.  Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are you in the US or Canada?  If so, you can write to Colette for some swatches of the Merinos!!  colette@marcomassaccsi.it*





Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, I shall take a closer look at the Merinos now that you mention them.  A black bag would be nice for the cooler months (though I did purchase the Blue Africa Soulmate bespoke with 4" straps to accommodate winter coats).


----------



## Moonfancy

*For some reason I missed seeing this picture!  You are right -- the silver lining is perfect!  And I adore the full Soulmate because she is SO big.  I do still want an Angel and another Selene though! * 



tenKrat said:


> The silver lining goes very nicely with the blue leather.
> 
> Here's an interior shot of the full size Soulmate. She is bigger than the full size Selene and the full size Angel.
> 
> I am attempting to get medium/small bags from now on since I no longer have to carry so much of my children's necessities. But, I am glad I switched from the midi to the full size on this one. She's a big puddle of lovely iridescent blue when I lay her down.
> View attachment 3087486


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM says the Merinos are amazing.  Very, very soft.  Like you, I need a black bag as well.  It's SO FUN to talk about possible orders with everyone here in our MM home!*





Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, I shall take a closer look at the Merinos now that you mention them.  A black bag would be nice for the cooler months (though I did purchase the Blue Africa Soulmate bespoke with 4" straps to accommodate winter coats).


----------



## gack

Me too, but I don't have a clue what I'm doing. 



Tankgirl said:


> Can't find the new Massaccesi groups on FB.  Must be doing something wrong.


----------



## tenKrat

Lenie and I had the best time chatting about handbags and getting to know each other. Lovely girl time with another girl who gets handbags!

We brought a few of our bags to show each other. After trying on Lenora's taupe Minerva, I think I need to get one eventually. Seeing the bags in real life makes a huge difference. They generally look better in real life. 

Lenie did not intentionally clash her greens, by the way. She tried on my Emerald Angel. It really should be called a teal, not emerald. 

Thanks, Lenie, for showing me your bags. You have very good taste.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Are you in the US or Canada?  If so you can write to Colette (Lovie) and order a few swatches!  colette@marcomassaccesi.it*




momasaurus said:


> The Merinos look amazing. I hope I don't regret just having ordered a smoke grey nappa leather bag....Does anyone know how nappa and merino compare?


----------



## Moonfancy

*What a great post with pictures!  I'm dying here.  I wish I could have been there!  And the pocketbooks like just GREAT!  I hope there can be more MM get-togethers!*




tenKrat said:


> Lenie and I had the best time chatting about handbags and getting to know each other. Lovely girl time with another girl who gets handbags!
> 
> We brought a few of our bags to show each other. After trying on Lenora's taupe Minerva, I think I need to get one eventually. Seeing the bags in real life makes a huge difference. They generally look better in real life.
> 
> Lenie did not intentionally clash her greens, by the way. She tried on my Emerald Angel. It really should be called a teal, not emerald.
> 
> Thanks, Lenie, for showing me your bags. You have very good taste.
> 
> View attachment 3092359
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092360


----------



## gack

You guys are so cute. Love it.


----------



## thedseer

My swatches are en route, but unfortunately the merinos were posted before I knew they existed. Love all the new fall leather choices!


----------



## tenKrat

Aloha!
Lenie and tenKrat


----------



## tenKrat

paintednightsky said:


> Good ideas everyone!  Look under Massaccesi on FB



I'm confused, too.  There was a lack of communication in establishing the new FB group and informing us the details on how to join.

I searched groups in FB and saw two under Massaccesi, "Massaccesi Mavens" and "Massaccesi Bellas".  (By the way, even though I suggested the name Bellas, I did not create this group.  And, I do not recognize the Administrator.)

It looks like we're supposed to join Massaccesi Mavens because I do recognize those members from MM's FB page.


----------



## Tankgirl

You two look fabulous, and your bags are to die for.  Thank you for sharing.  Were you at Ala Moana or in downtown Honolulu?


----------



## soramillay

Can't find the group on FB either. Neither mavens or bellas are coming up for me in search.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> You two look fabulous, and your bags are to die for.  Thank you for sharing.  Were you at Ala Moana or in downtown Honolulu?




We were at Ward Center. Tenkrat is as sweet as she is beautiful. It was so great to meet in person.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> We were at Ward Center. Tenkrat is as sweet as she is beautiful. It was so great to meet in person.




Oh, how I loved Ward Center!


----------



## clu0984

soramillay said:


> Can't find the group on FB either. Neither mavens or bellas are coming up for me in search.




Same here.  Neither mavens or Bellas is coming up for me.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> We were at Ward Center. Tenkrat is as sweet as she is beautiful. It was so great to meet in person.




How exciting to meet in person!! I have gotten to know 2 "bag friends" here in my country. I met with one already and I have a feeling will be meeting the other one soon. [emoji4]


----------



## gack

I hope you consider sending your pictures to MM


----------



## anabg

clu0984 said:


> Same here.  Neither mavens or Bellas is coming up for me.



Did you specify that you are searching for a group?


----------



## clu0984

anabg said:


> Did you specify that you are searching for a group?




Yes, searched "massaccesi group" and only got one Italian based group.  So strange.  Must be me


----------



## soramillay

Can someone put a direct link to the FB group here? Since so many of us are having trouble, I think it is Facebook's interface.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Aloha!
> Lenie and tenKrat
> View attachment 3092387


 
Aw, you two ladies look too lovely together! Thx for posting


----------



## bonniekir

I just can't believe it is almost a year back I started this thread!! Such wonderful persons and such wonderful bags!! Big thanks to all of you supporting the thread and I hope this will continue a long time!!


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *Are you in the US or Canada?  If so you can write to Colette (Lovie) and order a few swatches!  colette@marcomassaccesi.it*


Oh, I certainly did that! Just was wondering if anyone knew firsthand what Merinos is like. I think I need something in this leather!


----------



## ETenebris

soramillay said:


> Can someone put a direct link to the FB group here? Since so many of us are having trouble, I think it is Facebook's interface.



The TPF regulations won't allow anyone to post a link, I believe. But if you type it in the search at the top of Facebook you should see anything with the name Massaccesi (make sure you didn't accidentally leave out a letter).


----------



## ETenebris

clu0984 said:


> Yes, searched "massaccesi group" and only got one Italian based group.  So strange.  Must be me



"Group" will only work if that is part of the title. Try just typing Massaccesi and you can see anything with that in the title.


----------



## anabg

clu0984 said:


> Yes, searched "massaccesi group" and only got one Italian based group.  So strange.  Must be me



Don't type group.  But there is an option that let's you pick what you are searching for (group, people, etc..).  I had to do that for the groups to come up.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Don't type group.  But there is an option that let's you pick what you are searching for (group, people, etc..).  I had to do that for the groups to come up.



I got Massaccesi handbags (so spelling is correct), and then an Italian group, and then it's just individuals. Maybe it's because I'm on the iPad. I will try later with my desktop.


----------



## anabg

Does anyone know how long swatches take?


----------



## renza

clu0984 said:


> Yes, searched "massaccesi group" and only got one Italian based group.  So strange.  Must be me


It is not just you. For the people who have searched for the group and found it, were you already FB friends with one person in that group? I am wondering if that's why some of us can't find it, because we aren't already linked with someone who is in this "closed" or "private" group (not sure what the FB settings for it are). It doesn't pull up for me when I search.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Can someone put a direct link to the FB group here? Since so many of us are having trouble, I think it is Facebook's interface.



To find Massaccesi Mavens on FB:

* Go to the blue bar at the top of the page

* On the far right of the blue bar, click on the downward arrow

* Select "Find Groups"

* Type in "Massaccesi" in the search bar.  You should find Massaccesi Mavens on the results list.

(Hmm&#8230;.looks like the administrator for the "Massaccesi Bellas" deleted that group because it has disappeared.)


----------



## jxwilliams

Thank your tenKrat!  I found the link and requested to join!  How fun!


----------



## gack

I DID IT!!!!!   I'm so surprised with myself lol. Somebody add me please.


----------



## Julija

I found the group and was accepted instantly. Yay!


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you for your directions.  I had to do this on my laptop, but I did find Massaccesi Mavens and requested to join.


----------



## anabg

renza said:


> It is not just you. For the people who have searched for the group and found it, were you already FB friends with one person in that group? I am wondering if that's why some of us can't find it, because we aren't already linked with someone who is in this "closed" or "private" group (not sure what the FB settings for it are). It doesn't pull up for me when I search.



I was not friends with anyone. But it did take me 3 or 4 tries to find it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Bonnie!  I'm so happy you made this group!  I love seeing old faces and new, and I hope we can keep on attracting more customers for MM!

I remember way back when, and I didn't have a CLUE to tPF's existence.  I was just wandering around the web, looking at purses.  At the time I was a Coach fanatic.  I had 2 Coaches and loved them both -- until my brown Coach bucket bag got water splotches all over it, and the zipper on my black Coach tote fell apart and wouldn't zip anymore.  That's why I was looking at other pocketbooks on the web.

Well, you know how one thing leads to another...  I found tPF by accident and discovered that its value put all the precious gold in Fort Knox to shame!   Initially I only visited the Coach forum, but someone there talked about another brand (a company that doesn't exist anymore).  I joined that group, made so many friends (many of whom are members of our Massacessi thread here), and realized I am a hopeless pocketbook FIEND!  

I bought more than a few purses from that other handbag maker.  And over some time I began to &#8220;chat&#8221; with Marco Massaccesi, as he was the Master who produced bags for that other company.  When I bespoked something and was allowed to write a few things in the message part of the bespoke area, I wrote to Marco, and I was thrilled beyond measure that he actually answered me!  He was so nice, and sometimes he put secret little touches on my bags if I hinted around enough.  

When the other company shut its doors I mourned the loss of my tPF friends and the wonderful camaraderie we had so happily nurtured.  And then one of those friends - BONNIE - emailed me to say there was a new brand opened on tPF and that it was for Marco Massaccesi!  Well, I about died right then.  I hoped so hard I&#8217;d find my other tPF friends again, AND I DID!!  I was so hysterical that I could have thrown myself on the ground and missed.  

And then I got to chat with Marco again too!  Because my pocketbook sickness MADE ME DO IT, I communicated with Marco every single day.  I know I aggravated him because I can talk the legs off a chair, but he always talked to me as if he had not a single other thing in the world to do.

What more could a purse addict want, I ask you?  A wonderful place to be with other handbag-sickened ladies, amazing new bags to buy and cherish, and the designer himself spending time to text with me!

I can hardly believe it&#8217;s been a year already.  MM has grown so quickly, luring more and more people into its leather tentacles.  Yes, we are all captured!  But we are not just a group.

We are an MM family!!*
 





bonniekir said:


> I just can't believe it is almost a year back I started this thread!! Such wonderful persons and such wonderful bags!! Big thanks to all of you supporting the thread and I hope this will continue a long time!!


----------



## clu0984

tenKrat said:


> To find Massaccesi Mavens on FB:
> 
> * Go to the blue bar at the top of the page
> 
> * On the far right of the blue bar, click on the downward arrow
> 
> * Select "Find Groups"
> 
> * Type in "Massaccesi" in the search bar.  You should find Massaccesi Mavens on the results list.
> 
> (Hmm.looks like the administrator for the "Massaccesi Bellas" deleted that group because it has disappeared.)




Thanks so much for the detailed instructions!


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *  I was so hysterical that I could have thrown myself on the ground and missed.
> 
> *



You are crazy, Moonie!  

You and Gack alone provide enough humor and wit to keep us laughing.


----------



## Odebdo

Let's just be sure to keep this thread going! We need to keep the excitement for the brand going so new ladies are introduced to our "Diamond in the Rough" gem we have in Marco!! 

I know Lovie will love to chat with anyone, US or not, via email...but a private group in Facebook is going to keep us from finding new Massaccesi ladies! 

I have not been on TPF in a long time and while my pocketbook and bank account may be regretting me coming back, I have missed the bag discussions I get to have with all you lovely ladies and in finding new handbag friends!!

So let's be sure to keep the discussion going here so everyone gets a chance to discover Marco!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Let's just be sure to keep this thread going! We need to keep the excitement for the brand going so new ladies are introduced to our "Diamond in the Rough" gem we have in Marco!!
> 
> I know Lovie will love to chat with anyone, US or not, via email...but a private group in Facebook is going to keep us from finding new Massaccesi ladies!
> 
> I have not been on TPF in a long time and while my pocketbook and bank account may be regretting me coming back, I have missed the bag discussions I get to have with all you lovely ladies and in finding new handbag friends!!
> 
> So let's be sure to keep the discussion going here so everyone gets a chance to discover Marco!


Yes, please.  I hope this thread will still be our primary means of sharing - I don't have an FB account and not likely to sign up soon so this thread will still be my only link to you guys.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You are absolutely RIGHT.  New customers need to still be able to find this MM thread.  The best way to support Marco is to keep his Purse Forum thread JUMPING!*




Odebdo said:


> Let's just be sure to keep this thread going! We need to keep the excitement for the brand going so new ladies are introduced to our "Diamond in the Rough" gem we have in Marco!!
> 
> I know Lovie will love to chat with anyone, US or not, via email...but a private group in Facebook is going to keep us from finding new Massaccesi ladies!
> 
> I have not been on TPF in a long time and while my pocketbook and bank account may be regretting me coming back, I have missed the bag discussions I get to have with all you lovely ladies and in finding new handbag friends!!
> 
> So let's be sure to keep the discussion going here so everyone gets a chance to discover Marco!


----------



## thedseer

I should get my soulmate tomorrow, yay!


----------



## momasaurus

I have some bags shipping tomorrow. I'm part of the bespoke Africa Blue (and the pictures posted here make me very happy in my choices!) and also ordered a Selene midi zip. I wanted smoke grey and the only choice was pebbled leather. Later I regretted not getting a smooth leather, but then there was a hitch in the order that enabled me to change my choice to nappa. YAY. But this week when I saw the new Merinos I thought DANG that would have been even more perfect. Anyway, just now Marco wrote that the nappa is not available because of Italian shipping holiday slowdowns, and he suggested MERINOS for my bag! Is this perfect or what??


----------



## momasaurus

....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> ....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!



Nice! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Tankgirl

momasaurus said:


> ....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!




Which style are you getting in merino?


----------



## qiqifashion

looks so nice, maybe will buy one later


----------



## Dmarie2020

tenKrat said:


> To find Massaccesi Mavens on FB:
> 
> * Go to the blue bar at the top of the page
> 
> * On the far right of the blue bar, click on the downward arrow
> 
> * Select "Find Groups"
> 
> * Type in "Massaccesi" in the search bar.  You should find Massaccesi Mavens on the results list.
> 
> (Hmm&#8230;.looks like the administrator for the "Massaccesi Bellas" deleted that group because it has disappeared.)


Thanks so much for the instructions to join the FB page!  I just requested access to the group too!


----------



## ETenebris

momasaurus said:


> I have some bags shipping tomorrow. I'm part of the bespoke Africa Blue (and the pictures posted here make me very happy in my choices!) and also ordered a Selene midi zip. I wanted smoke grey and the only choice was pebbled leather. Later I regretted not getting a smooth leather, but then there was a hitch in the order that enabled me to change my choice to nappa. YAY. But this week when I saw the new Merinos I thought DANG that would have been even more perfect. Anyway, just now Marco wrote that the nappa is not available because of Italian shipping holiday slowdowns, and he suggested MERINOS for my bag! Is this perfect or what??



What luck! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ETenebris

Are there more pics floating around of the blue Africa bespoke orders, or are they just trickling in? I need more pics!!! Mine is the last one ordered, so I have to wait until the very end....and I am dying to see more!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Mine shipped this morning, ET.  As soon as I get it I will post a lot of pix, both inside and outside!*




ETenebris said:


> Are there more pics floating around of the blue Africa bespoke orders, or are they just trickling in? I need more pics!!! Mine is the last one ordered, so I have to wait until the very end....and I am dying to see more!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think it WAS MEANT TO BE, momasaurus!  Only makes sense that the gray Merino became available to you after so many circumstances happened with all the other the gray leathers!  That Merino looks like the softest leather MM has offered so far, maybe with the exception of the Nubak.  (I don't have a Nubak, but I have large swatches of it, and oh dear Lord that is some incredible leather.)  But the Merino looks very sturdy.  Brawny and Beautiful!  I am absolutely going to order something in Merino as soon as I see all the colors.  I think it will be a full Selene with zips.  I bet MM is going to be known for his Merinos, and he's going to sell astonishing amounts of it.  I am SO HAPPY we are all together to watch MM take off.  He's right at the edge of really huge success.  And we were/are his first customers!!*





momasaurus said:


> ....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> ....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!



I am thinking I am going to get a bag in this....probably the new model backpack having two littles who are becoming very mobile these days!  Can't wait to see yours!




ETenebris said:


> Are there more pics floating around of the blue Africa bespoke orders, or are they just trickling in? I need more pics!!! Mine is the last one ordered, so I have to wait until the very end....and I am dying to see more!



Mine is in the US according to tracking I just checked.  So hopeful it lands at my house this week!!  




Moonfancy said:


> *Mine shipped this morning, ET.  As soon as I get it I will post a lot of pix, both inside and outside!*



I love getting shipping notices!!  I am sure Katia is going to love her Blue Africa sibling!


----------



## thedseer

ETenebris said:


> Are there more pics floating around of the blue Africa bespoke orders, or are they just trickling in? I need more pics!!! Mine is the last one ordered, so I have to wait until the very end....and I am dying to see more!



Mine is available for pick up from the post office (hopefully that doesn't mean I owe customs), so I'm hoping to get it today, or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have an FB page, msd-bags.  But I mainly use it to promote my own work.  And I have a bad habit of forgetting to log off.  Then I get 72,392 FB messages from people who think I am alive there.   *




msd_bags said:


> Yes, please.  I hope this thread will still be our primary means of sharing - I don't have an FB account and not likely to sign up soon so this thread will still be my only link to you guys.


----------



## momasaurus

Tankgirl said:


> Which style are you getting in merino?




Midi zip Selene in grey. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't even know what to say about all these Blue Soulmates gliding around the world.  It's like heaven decided it wanted to be bluer than it already is.  What a lovely thought!*




thedseer said:


> Mine is available for pick up from the post office (hopefully that doesn't mean I owe customs), so I'm hoping to get it today, or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I am thinking I am going to get a bag in this....probably the new model backpack having two littles who are becoming very mobile these days!  Can't wait to see yours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is in the US according to tracking I just checked.  So hopeful it lands at my house this week!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love getting shipping notices!!  I am sure Katia is going to love her Blue Africa sibling!




Yes, Katia will be happy.  I know beloved Ocean is happy to have the Blue Africa Soulmate.


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's true, Tankgirl!  Katia is gleaming even more brightly because her sister is coming!  I really will have a piece of the heavens now.  The blue, blue sky and Katia, the brilliant golden sun!  I must name Katia's sister! * 




Tankgirl said:


> Yes, Katia will be happy.  I know beloved Ocean is happy to have the Blue Africa Soulmate.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Let's just be sure to keep this thread going! We need to keep the excitement for the brand going so new ladies are introduced to our "Diamond in the Rough" gem we have in Marco!!
> 
> I know Lovie will love to chat with anyone, US or not, via email...but a private group in Facebook is going to keep us from finding new Massaccesi ladies!
> 
> So let's be sure to keep the discussion going here so everyone gets a chance to discover Marco!




Amen, Odebbie.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> I should get my soulmate tomorrow, yay!




Excited for you!  You will almost drop dead from her awesomeness.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *It's true, Tankgirl!  Katia is gleaming even more brightly because her sister is coming!  I really will have a piece of the heavens now.  The blue, blue sky and Katia, the brilliant golden sun!  I must name Katia's sister! *




Can't wait to find out her name.  I bet the name will come to you quickly once you have the Blue Africa in your hands.


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> I have some bags shipping tomorrow. I'm part of the bespoke Africa Blue (and the pictures posted here make me very happy in my choices!) and also ordered a Selene midi zip. I wanted smoke grey and the only choice was pebbled leather. Later I regretted not getting a smooth leather, but then there was a hitch in the order that enabled me to change my choice to nappa. YAY. But this week when I saw the new Merinos I thought DANG that would have been even more perfect. Anyway, just now Marco wrote that the nappa is not available because of Italian shipping holiday slowdowns, and he suggested MERINOS for my bag! Is this perfect or what??




I am so glad it worked out for you!


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> ....and he just wrote again to say that mine will be the first bag produced in Merinos. Wow! It is such fun to be part of this workshop!




That bag is going to be extra special because you are the one to establish provenance for it!


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Mine shipped this morning, ET.  As soon as I get it I will post a lot of pix, both inside and outside!*




Moonie, I just pray that you can keep yourself together when you open the box and see her for the first time.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I am thinking I am going to get a bag in this....probably the new model backpack having two littles who are becoming very mobile these days!
> 
> 
> !




I'm not a backpack kind of girl, but I think it's a great choice for you because of your twins. 

What color are you considering?


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> That bag is going to be extra special because you are the one to establish provenance for it!




There's nothing in this world like a Massaccesi handbag.  Where else and how else could one have the opportunity for a bespoke or customized bag?  How fortunate all of us are that the Massaccesi forum was started.  I would like to thank its founder and Moonfancy for sharing with us the beauty of a hand-made bag created with equal parts love and magic.  Because they chose to share their joy and their confidence in this brand, all of us were able to participate in this miracle.


----------



## thedseer

Darn, my blue Africa + swatches  was supposed to be available to pick up, but the post office said to come back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have a reveal tomorrow!


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Darn, my blue Africa + swatches  was supposed to be available to pick up, but the post office said to come back tomorrow. Hopefully I will have a reveal tomorrow!




Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## tenKrat

Last pic from the Hawaii MM Girls meet-up. Just Lenie and me.  I hope that some of you girls on the mainland can have meet-ups in the near future, too. Way too fun. 

We both have the full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa leather. Lenie's bag has handles in the same leather, silver hardware. My bag has handles in chocolate brown nappa leather, light gold hardware. 

Soulmates in Honolulu!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Last pic from the Hawaii MM Girls meet-up. Just Lenie and me.  I hope that some of you girls on the mainland can have meet-ups in the near future, too. Way too fun.
> 
> View attachment 3093899



Fun! Love your bags!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Can't wait to find out her name.  I bet the name will come to you quickly once you have the Blue Africa in your hands.




Whatever it will be, it will be fabulous, no doubt.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I'm not a backpack kind of girl, but I think it's a great choice for you because of your twins.
> 
> What color are you considering?



I would get the dark grey....it makes my heart go pitter pat!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> There's nothing in this world like a Massaccesi handbag.  Where else and how else could one have the opportunity for a bespoke or customized bag?  How fortunate all of us are that the Massaccesi forum was started.  I would like to thank its founder and Moonfancy for sharing with us the beauty of a hand-made bag created with equal parts love and magic.  Because they chose to share their joy and their confidence in this brand, all of us were able to participate in this miracle.




Yes, thank you, Bonnie and Moonfancy, for introducing MM on TPF and getting this thread going!

I'm in a stage of life now that permits me to hang out here a little more. I used to be in the mommy phase that Odebdo is entrenched in now and will be for some time. I'm glad to see her here when she can make an appearance. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I would get the dark grey....it makes my heart go pitter pat!




Another great choice for you! [emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I would get the dark grey....it makes my heart go pitter pat!



That would be beautiful! I think the backpack will be my next bag as well.


----------



## ETenebris

Moonfancy said:


> *Mine shipped this morning, ET.  As soon as I get it I will post a lot of pix, both inside and outside!*



Yay!


----------



## ETenebris

For some reason the name Nadia comes to mind for your next bag, Moonfancy!


----------



## Cowumbut

What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!


----------



## Tankgirl

Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!




OMG!  You walked through a rain storm and the bag is okay?????


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!



Stunning!!  I have contrasting handles on my Soulmate (midis) and I tell you what...you ladies with the same color handles are really making me think someday I may have to go with that....looks SPECTACULAR in all blue!!

I have yet to have a bag marked by rain....I am only cautious with my nubuck...but my pebbled leathers and africa have all been wet and look brand new after!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Stunning!!  I have contrasting handles on my Soulmate (midis) and I tell you what...you ladies with the same color handles are really making me think someday I may have to go with that....looks SPECTACULAR in all blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to have a bag marked by rain....I am only cautious with my nubuck...but my pebbled leathers and africa have all been wet and look brand new after!




Incredible!  I figured you meant your leather bags (not the nabuk).


----------



## Cowumbut

No,  nabuck would have been tucked up under shirt like a weirdo.   Not a drop went through the leather....it was drying beautifully before I even drove away. This is a very good sign for the winters up in Canada aye. And thanks!  So happy to be a part of such a wonderful group. I find myself sitting on the subway trying to find anything out of place and the bags are just impeccable.


----------



## starsinmyeyes

tenKrat said:


> Last pic from the Hawaii MM Girls meet-up. Just Lenie and me.  I hope that some of you girls on the mainland can have meet-ups in the near future, too. Way too fun.
> 
> We both have the full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa leather. Lenie's bag has handles in the same leather, silver hardware. My bag has handles in chocolate brown nappa leather, light gold hardware.
> 
> Soulmates in Honolulu!
> View attachment 3093901




Um, hello beautiful ladies !!!!!!!! Can't wait to get mine  U guys look fab w the bags!


----------



## Tankgirl

starsinmyeyes said:


> Um, hello beautiful ladies !!!!!!!! Can't wait to get mine  U guys look fab w the bags!




It's fun to see two Deep Blue Africa Soulmates side by side -- and even more so when you gave us the specs: one with deep blue handles and the other with brown leather handles, and one with silver-tone hardware and the other with gold-tone hardware.  I took an even closer look after reading that!


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> Midi zip Selene in grey. [emoji173]&#65039;



The merinos looks so fantastic. That should be a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Last pic from the Hawaii MM Girls meet-up. Just Lenie and me.  I hope that some of you girls on the mainland can have meet-ups in the near future, too. Way too fun.
> 
> We both have the full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa leather. Lenie's bag has handles in the same leather, silver hardware. My bag has handles in chocolate brown nappa leather, light gold hardware.
> 
> Soulmates in Honolulu!
> View attachment 3093901



Lovely!


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!  You walked through a rain storm and the bag is okay?????



I came out of it worse than the bag.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Stunning!!  I have contrasting handles on my Soulmate (midis) and I tell you what...you ladies with the same color handles are really making me think someday I may have to go with that....looks SPECTACULAR in all blue!!
> 
> I have yet to have a bag marked by rain....I am only cautious with my nubuck...but my pebbled leathers and africa have all been wet and look brand new after!



Thanks! I love the uniformity of the leather and that Africa texture is soo amazing. Definitely worth having one with all the same. An added bonus is the water resistance for sure.


----------



## Cowumbut

Cowumbut said:


> Thanks! I love the uniformity of the leather and that Africa texture is soo amazing. Definitely worth having one with all the same. An added bonus is the water resistance for sure.



And d'oh by uniformity I mean all the same leather. Long day.


----------



## anabg

I ordered some merino, vachetta and pebbled leather swatches.  From those swatches, I might be picking 2 bags.  Definitely a full size Selene with zippers and the 2nd bag is unknown at the moment.


Does anyone know what other bags if any, besides the backpack and the bucket, can be ordered with merino leather?


----------



## ETenebris

Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!



We're bag twins! That pic makes me swoon!


----------



## thedseer

Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!



Love!


----------



## Cowumbut

ETenebris said:


> We're bag twins! That pic makes me swoon!



Yay! My jaw literally dropped when I first opened the box. MM does not disappoint.


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> Love!



Thank you!


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!



She is gorgeous! I have the same size but left the center compartment.  I am sure our Black Africa will be just as beautiful!  I think this Soulmate in Deep Blue is my favorite so far.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> She is gorgeous! I have the same size but left the center compartment.  I am sure our Black Africa will be just as beautiful!  I think this Soulmate in Deep Blue is my favorite so far.




Does anyone have a black Soulmate?


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> She is gorgeous! I have the same size but left the center compartment.  I am sure our Black Africa will be just as beautiful!  I think this Soulmate in Deep Blue is my favorite so far.



I can't wait!!! I emailed Valentina and she went to see mine in production. So sweet. So hopefully they'll be on their way to us soon!!!


----------



## renza

Oh my god, I missed the USPS delivery today and I got a notice saying I owe *$107.00* for customs charges??!! How is that even possible? The purse only cost $277.00! Can that be correct?

ETA: I just looked at the notice again, and it looks like they are saying I still owe $107 for COD (Collect On Delivery) meaning I owe that much for extra shipping charges? ! am emailing Valentina to ask what is going on, but has anyone else experienced this in the US?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello qiqifashion!  It's really nice to "meet" you.  Are you new to Massaccesi?  

If so, there are a few things you need to know:

We are all diseased here.  Demented.  We have fought the good and very brave battle, trying desperately to find just a speck of immunity against the relentless Massaccesi Leather Lust.  But we have failed.  We all suffer from . . .

Pocketbook Syndrome.

In our case it is MASSACCESI Pocketbook Syndrome.  Surrender now.



There is no cure for this affliction.  Here is a list of symptoms that quite possibly mean you have been infected by Massaccesi Pocketbook Syndrome:

1.  You look up and begin to stare when another woman walks into the room.  She could be bare naked with all her everythings hanging out for God and the world to see, but you will only study her bag as you tighten your hold on your Massaccesi Zhoe.

2.  You make your mother sit in the backseat of your car because the front passenger seat is reserved for your Massaccesi Minerva.

3.  You gently and lovingly caress your Massaccesi Divina because it is your purse paramour.  Note: the gentle and loving caresses have been known to escalate into embraces so wild that pets and/or other people become afraid and run away.

4.  Fifty Shades of Gray has nothing on you.  You had 74 shades of gray purses well before that Shade book was ever published.  And everyone knows Massaccesi's grays are the most beautiful grays ever.

5.  You walk into a horse barn and don't notice the rank smell of manure.  You can only concentrate upon the luscious scent of saddles and bridles while you pat the little Massaccesi Flora in your pocket.  This extreme sense of smell indicates that the scent of leather has well and truly made its home in that old factory that is your nose. 

6.  You are excommunicated from the Church because while seated in the pew, you strategically position your Massaccesi Stella so that other female parishioners can see and covet it.  Their coveting something that does not belong to them will lead them straight to hell, and it will be your fault.  The Pope hates you.

7.  You spend 3.2 million dollars redecorating your house in the colors of your favorite handbags.  That way, when you set down your Massaccesi Angel or Phoebe or Miss M somewhere everything will still match.

8.  Not only will you not set your Massaccesi Aphrodite down in a ladies restroom, but you are certain the hook on the door is also crawling with revolting vermin.  The messenger strap on your Aphrodite is too short and therefore in the way when you try to sit down.  So you learn to use the facilities while balancing your Aphrodite on your head.

9. You save the box in which your new Massaccesi Selene has shipped.  That box has seen Italy, the hallowed birthplace of your Selene.  The highly-skilled artisan who created your Selene has touched that box.  Maybe he even sneezed on it.  You cannot bear the thought of throwing away something that might very well be spritzed with the Leather Master's DNA. 

10.  And here we are at #10.  You become a medical miracle.  Doctors and scientists from every place on earth want to listen to your chest.  They can hear your heart beating, but not even an x-ray or ultra-sound show it.  Indeed, the physicians see naught but a shadow that seems to sweetly cuddle around the object that is surely your heart.  Finally a team of brilliant thoracic surgeons open you up.  Two dozen unblinking pairs of eyes gaze into your ribcage.  What manner of profound bewilderment is this?  Even now your heart is hidden!  Enveloped within a swaying, gossamer mass.  Could it be that this ethereal form is your SOUL?  Well, what else could this graceful, supple thing be?  Every person in the room is convinced they are looking at your very soul.  No one can speak or move for many moments.  And then, tentatively, one doctor reaches out and attempts to curl his fingers around your dancing heart.  His action causes your soul to open.  Out flows your heart, fascinating as it continues to beat upon the silk of your soul.  Your heart has always been cradled within this wonderful bag.  You see, what has so wholly astonished the bevy of surgeons is the perfect beauty and unequaled design of your Massaccesi Soulmate.  

So welcome to Massaccesi Handbags, qiqifashion!  I hope you really love it here with us.  We look forward to seeing what Massaccesi pocketbook you will choose!*
:welcome2:


[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]


qiqifashion said:


> looks so nice, maybe will buy one later


----------



## Moonfancy

*Massaccesi Africans and Pebbleds LAUGH at rain.  Getting wet is the last thing they worry about because water just drips right off of them!*




Cowumbut said:


> What a gorgeous bag!!! She arrived a few days ago and we have been friends ever since. I just walked through a rain storm and the leather is fantastic!!! I ordered the full size, no centre compartment, longer handles and blue handles. Love love love!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You can choose any bag that looks nice and holds up in MM's pebbled leathers and Africans.  Depending on the structure, of course.  I do SO have my heart set on a black Merino Selene with front zips!  It will absolutely be my next MM bag! * 




anabg said:


> I ordered some merino, vachetta and pebbled leather swatches.  From those swatches, I might be picking 2 bags.  Definitely a full size Selene with zippers and the 2nd bag is unknown at the moment.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what other bags if any, besides the backpack and the bucket, can be ordered with merino leather?


----------



## lenie

renza said:


> Oh my god, I missed the USPS delivery today and I got a notice saying I owe *$107.00* for customs charges??!! How is that even possible? The purse only cost $277.00! Can that be correct?
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the notice again, and it looks like they are saying I still owe $107 for COD (Collect On Delivery) meaning I owe that much for extra shipping charges? ! am emailing Valentina to ask what is going on, but has anyone else experienced this in the US?




I paid customs charges once and it was about $42.00. I don't understand how customs is calculated. I have had orders for 2 bags that was over $800 and no customs charges. One Soulmate came with customs COD and the others didn't. I am just thankful that I had to only pay customs once.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Hello qiqifashion!  It's really nice to "meet" you.  Are you new to Massaccesi?
> 
> If so, there are a few things you need to know:
> 
> We are all diseased here.  Demented.  We have fought the good and very brave battle, trying desperately to find just a speck of immunity against the relentless Massaccesi Leather Lust.  But we have failed.  We all suffer from . . .
> 
> Pocketbook Syndrome.
> 
> In our case it is MASSACCESI Pocketbook Syndrome.  Surrender now.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no cure for this affliction.  Here is a list of symptoms that quite possibly mean you have been infected by Massaccesi Pocketbook Syndrome:
> 
> 1.  You look up and begin to stare when another woman walks into the room.  She could be bare naked with all her everythings hanging out for God and the world to see, but you will only study her bag as you tighten your hold on your Massaccesi Zhoe.
> 
> 2.  You make your mother sit in the backseat of your car because the front passenger seat is reserved for your Massaccesi Minerva.
> 
> 3.  You gently and lovingly caress your Massaccesi Divina because it is your purse paramour.  Note: the gentle and loving caresses have been known to escalate into embraces so wild that pets and/or other people become afraid and run away.
> 
> 4.  Fifty Shades of Gray has nothing on you.  You had 74 shades of gray purses well before that Shade book was ever published.  And everyone knows Massaccesi's grays are the most beautiful grays ever.
> 
> 5.  You walk into a horse barn and don't notice the rank smell of manure.  You can only concentrate upon the luscious scent of saddles and bridles while you pat the little Massaccesi Flora in your pocket.  This extreme sense of smell indicates that the scent of leather has well and truly made its home in that old factory that is your nose.
> 
> 6.  You are excommunicated from the Church because while seated in the pew, you strategically position your Massaccesi Stella so that other female parishioners can see and covet it.  Their coveting something that does not belong to them will lead them straight to hell, and it will be your fault.  The Pope hates you.
> 
> 7.  You spend 3.2 million dollars redecorating your house in the colors of your favorite handbags.  That way, when you set down your Massaccesi Angel or Phoebe or Miss M somewhere everything will still match.
> 
> 8.  Not only will you not set your Massaccesi Aphrodite down in a ladies restroom, but you are certain the hook on the door is also crawling with revolting vermin.  The messenger strap on your Aphrodite is too short and therefore in the way when you try to sit down.  So you learn to use the facilities while balancing your Aphrodite on your head.
> 
> 9. You save the box in which your new Massaccesi Selene has shipped.  That box has seen Italy, the hallowed birthplace of your Selene.  The highly-skilled artisan who created your Selene has touched that box.  Maybe he even sneezed on it.  You cannot bear the thought of throwing away something that might very well be spritzed with the Leather Master's DNA.
> 
> 10.  And here we are at #10.  You become a medical miracle.  Doctors and scientists from every place on earth want to listen to your chest.  They can hear your heart beating, but not even an x-ray or ultra-sound show it.  Indeed, the physicians see naught but a shadow that seems to sweetly cuddle around the object that is surely your heart.  Finally a team of brilliant thoracic surgeons open you up.  Two dozen unblinking pairs of eyes gaze into your ribcage.  What manner of profound bewilderment is this?  Even now your heart is hidden!  Enveloped within a swaying, gossamer mass.  Could it be that this ethereal form is your SOUL?  Well, what else could this graceful, supple thing be?  Every person in the room is convinced they are looking at your very soul.  No one can speak or move for many moments.  And then, tentatively, one doctor reaches out and attempts to curl his fingers around your dancing heart.  His action causes your soul to open.  Out flows your heart, fascinating as it continues to beat upon the silk of your soul.  Your heart has always been cradled within this wonderful bag.  You see, what has so wholly astonished the bevy of surgeons is the perfect beauty and unequaled design of your Massaccesi Soulmate.
> 
> So welcome to Massaccesi Handbags, qiqifashion!  I hope you really love it here with us.  We look forward to seeing what Massaccesi pocketbook you will choose!*
> :welcome2:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]




I love this description of the MM pocketbook syndrome! You are so eloquent and the accuracy of our affliction is very well documented. This is one disease that I don't want to cure. [emoji2]


----------



## renza

lenie said:


> I paid customs charges once and it was about $42.00. I don't understand how customs is calculated. I have had orders for 2 bags that was over $800 and no customs charges. One Soulmate came with customs COD and the others didn't. I am just thankful that I had to only pay customs once.


Hi Lenie, did you pay customs or did you pay C.O.D.? C.O.D. means shipping cost more than was paid initially. On my delivery notice, it is C.O.D. that is checked, not customs. I wonder if the $107 charge is customs and COD combined? I'm fine with paying customs on the purchase price, but there is no way customs alone would cost this much, and I can't afford $107 extra for this purse. 

Valentina said she will check in with Marco on this issue and get back to me. Fingers crossed this is just a misunderstanding of some sort!


----------



## lenie

renza said:


> Hi Lenie, did you pay customs or did you pay C.O.D.? C.O.D. means shipping cost more than was paid initially. On my delivery notice, it is C.O.D. that is checked, not customs. I wonder if the $107 charge is customs and COD combined? I'm fine with paying customs on the purchase price, but there is no way customs alone would cost this much, and I can't afford $107 extra for this purse.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentina said she will check in with Marco on this issue and get back to me. Fingers crossed this is just a misunderstanding of some sort!




I paid customs. Even the postman was surprised.
Good luck- I hope it was a mistake too.


----------



## soramillay

I love all the new reveals of the A/W collection! I wonder if Marco might be willing to do a Ask Me Anything (AMA) here on TPF? It could be a way to raise the profile of the brand and attract more MM fans. Over at the RM forum, there were a couple of new fans who were converted after reading her AMA


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, Bonnie!  I'm so happy you made this group!  I love seeing old faces and new, and I hope we can keep on attracting more customers for MM!*
> 
> *I remember way back when, and I didn't have a CLUE to tPF's existence.  I was just wandering around the web, looking at purses.  At the time I was a Coach fanatic.  I had 2 Coaches and loved them both -- until my brown Coach bucket bag got water splotches all over it, and the zipper on my black Coach tote fell apart and wouldn't zip anymore.  That's why I was looking at other pocketbooks on the web.*
> 
> *Well, you know how one thing leads to another...  I found tPF by accident and discovered that its value put all the precious gold in Fort Knox to shame!   Initially I only visited the Coach forum, but someone there talked about another brand (a company that doesn't exist anymore).  I joined that group, made so many friends (many of whom are members of our Massacessi thread here), and realized I am a hopeless pocketbook FIEND!  *
> 
> *I bought more than a few purses from that other handbag maker.  And over some time I began to chat with Marco Massaccesi, as he was the Master who produced bags for that other company.  When I bespoked something and was allowed to write a few things in the message part of the bespoke area, I wrote to Marco, and I was thrilled beyond measure that he actually answered me!  He was so nice, and sometimes he put secret little touches on my bags if I hinted around enough.  *
> 
> *When the other company shut its doors I mourned the loss of my tPF friends and the wonderful camaraderie we had so happily nurtured.  And then one of those friends - BONNIE - emailed me to say there was a new brand opened on tPF and that it was for Marco Massaccesi!  Well, I about died right then.  I hoped so hard Id find my other tPF friends again, AND I DID!!  I was so hysterical that I could have thrown myself on the ground and missed.  *
> 
> *And then I got to chat with Marco again too!  Because my pocketbook sickness MADE ME DO IT, I communicated with Marco every single day.  I know I aggravated him because I can talk the legs off a chair, but he always talked to me as if he had not a single other thing in the world to do.*
> 
> *What more could a purse addict want, I ask you?  A wonderful place to be with other handbag-sickened ladies, amazing new bags to buy and cherish, and the designer himself spending time to text with me!*
> 
> *I can hardly believe its been a year already.  MM has grown so quickly, luring more and more people into its leather tentacles.  Yes, we are all captured!  But we are not just a group.*
> 
> *We are an MM family!!*




*Yes, Me too, I am so happy so many 'old' as well as 'new' ladies to Marco's wonderful bags found this thread. Thanks for your thumbs up to post it as well !!..and to all your chats with Marco that started this adventure* *here*!!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Last pic from the Hawaii MM Girls meet-up. Just Lenie and me.  I hope that some of you girls on the mainland can have meet-ups in the near future, too. Way too fun.
> 
> We both have the full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa leather. Lenie's bag has handles in the same leather, silver hardware. My bag has handles in chocolate brown nappa leather, light gold hardware.
> 
> Soulmates in Honolulu!
> View attachment 3093901




*Gorgeous Picture!!! The full soulmate is actually not all that large at all and suits both of you very well!! Congrats with your new bags*!


----------



## thedseer

renza said:


> Oh my god, I missed the USPS delivery today and I got a notice saying I owe *$107.00* for customs charges??!! How is that even possible? The purse only cost $277.00! Can that be correct?
> 
> ETA: I just looked at the notice again, and it looks like they are saying I still owe $107 for COD (Collect On Delivery) meaning I owe that much for extra shipping charges? ! am emailing Valentina to ask what is going on, but has anyone else experienced this in the US?



Wow, that is a lot. I hope it all gets sorted for you.


----------



## Tankgirl

A few days ago, I wondered if anyone has a black Soulmate.  That was not too swift -- I just remembered that the recent bespoke was a Black Africa Soulmate.  Have any of those bags shipped yet?


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *Hello qiqifashion!  It's really nice to "meet" you.  Are you new to Massaccesi?
> 
> If so, there are a few things you need to know:
> 
> We are all diseased here.  Demented.  We have fought the good and very brave battle, trying desperately to find just a speck of immunity against the relentless Massaccesi Leather Lust.  But we have failed.  We all suffer from . . .
> 
> Pocketbook Syndrome.
> 
> In our case it is MASSACCESI Pocketbook Syndrome.  Surrender now.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no cure for this affliction.  Here is a list of symptoms that quite possibly mean you have been infected by Massaccesi Pocketbook Syndrome:
> 
> 1.  You look up and begin to stare when another woman walks into the room.  She could be bare naked with all her everythings hanging out for God and the world to see, but you will only study her bag as you tighten your hold on your Massaccesi Zhoe.
> 
> 2.  You make your mother sit in the backseat of your car because the front passenger seat is reserved for your Massaccesi Minerva.
> 
> 3.  You gently and lovingly caress your Massaccesi Divina because it is your purse paramour.  Note: the gentle and loving caresses have been known to escalate into embraces so wild that pets and/or other people become afraid and run away.
> 
> 4.  Fifty Shades of Gray has nothing on you.  You had 74 shades of gray purses well before that Shade book was ever published.  And everyone knows Massaccesi's grays are the most beautiful grays ever.
> 
> 5.  You walk into a horse barn and don't notice the rank smell of manure.  You can only concentrate upon the luscious scent of saddles and bridles while you pat the little Massaccesi Flora in your pocket.  This extreme sense of smell indicates that the scent of leather has well and truly made its home in that old factory that is your nose.
> 
> 6.  You are excommunicated from the Church because while seated in the pew, you strategically position your Massaccesi Stella so that other female parishioners can see and covet it.  Their coveting something that does not belong to them will lead them straight to hell, and it will be your fault.  The Pope hates you.
> 
> 7.  You spend 3.2 million dollars redecorating your house in the colors of your favorite handbags.  That way, when you set down your Massaccesi Angel or Phoebe or Miss M somewhere everything will still match.
> 
> 8.  Not only will you not set your Massaccesi Aphrodite down in a ladies restroom, but you are certain the hook on the door is also crawling with revolting vermin.  The messenger strap on your Aphrodite is too short and therefore in the way when you try to sit down.  So you learn to use the facilities while balancing your Aphrodite on your head.
> 
> 9. You save the box in which your new Massaccesi Selene has shipped.  That box has seen Italy, the hallowed birthplace of your Selene.  The highly-skilled artisan who created your Selene has touched that box.  Maybe he even sneezed on it.  You cannot bear the thought of throwing away something that might very well be spritzed with the Leather Master's DNA.
> 
> 10.  And here we are at #10.  You become a medical miracle.  Doctors and scientists from every place on earth want to listen to your chest.  They can hear your heart beating, but not even an x-ray or ultra-sound show it.  Indeed, the physicians see naught but a shadow that seems to sweetly cuddle around the object that is surely your heart.  Finally a team of brilliant thoracic surgeons open you up.  Two dozen unblinking pairs of eyes gaze into your ribcage.  What manner of profound bewilderment is this?  Even now your heart is hidden!  Enveloped within a swaying, gossamer mass.  Could it be that this ethereal form is your SOUL?  Well, what else could this graceful, supple thing be?  Every person in the room is convinced they are looking at your very soul.  No one can speak or move for many moments.  And then, tentatively, one doctor reaches out and attempts to curl his fingers around your dancing heart.  His action causes your soul to open.  Out flows your heart, fascinating as it continues to beat upon the silk of your soul.  Your heart has always been cradled within this wonderful bag.  You see, what has so wholly astonished the bevy of surgeons is the perfect beauty and unequaled design of your Massaccesi Soulmate.
> 
> So welcome to Massaccesi Handbags, qiqifashion!  I hope you really love it here with us.  We look forward to seeing what Massaccesi pocketbook you will choose!*
> :welcome2:
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]



LOL! Well said and so very true.


----------



## thedseer

She's here, she's here! I'll post pictures tonight, along with swatch pictures (the swatches are gorgeous-it's almost tougher to decide what I'd want next).


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> A few days ago, I wondered if anyone has a black Soulmate.  That was not too swift -- I just remembered that the recent bespoke was a Black Africa Soulmate.  Have any of those bags shipped yet?




No, not yet. We are anxiously waiting.


----------



## vintagefinds

Does anyone know exactly what "Natural Calf" is? After going back and forth for months between the Soulmate and Zip Selene, with neither feeling definitively wrong or right, I saw the little miss M fell in love. However, I only do low-maintenance bags and natural calf sounds like the kind of material that needs care.


----------



## thedseer

vintagefinds said:


> Does anyone know exactly what "Natural Calf" is? After going back and forth for months between the Soulmate and Zip Selene, with neither feeling definitively wrong or right, I saw the little miss M fell in love. However, I only do low-maintenance bags and natural calf sounds like the kind of material that needs care.



I got some swatches of it. It feels very sturdy.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> No, not yet. We are anxiously waiting.




Lenie, when your Black Africa arrives, pls. post pictures of it with your Deep Blue Africa.  It will be interesting to see the difference between the two.


----------



## vintagefinds

thedseer said:


> I got some swatches of it. It feels very sturdy.


I'm sure it is sturdy, as the miss m is a structured bag. I just don't want to deal with any leather than needs waterproofing or conditioning, or is especially prone to staining. Usually, the word "natural" tends to indicate those things, but certainly not always. Maybe I'll email and ask.


----------



## thedseer

vintagefinds said:


> I'm sure it is sturdy, as the miss m is a structured bag. I just don't want to deal with any leather than needs waterproofing or conditioning, or is especially prone to staining. Usually, the word "natural" tends to indicate those things, but certainly not always. Maybe I'll email and ask.



I also meant that it doesn't seem very delicate, but probably best to email to ask.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> She's here, she's here! I'll post pictures tonight, along with swatch pictures (the swatches are gorgeous-it's almost tougher to decide what I'd want next).




Oh, good!  Another Soulmate checking in!  

Swatches, I like swatches, too.


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> A few days ago, I wondered if anyone has a black Soulmate.  That was not too swift -- I just remembered that the recent bespoke was a Black Africa Soulmate.  Have any of those bags shipped yet?



They are currently in production as far as I know.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> *Gorgeous Picture!!! The full soulmate is actually not all that large at all and suits both of you very well!! Congrats with your new bags*!




Thanks, Bonnie. 

The full Soulmate has a wonderful drape with its folds, so it doesn't feel as large as it looks. It looks so big on the MM web site because I think it is stuffed with tissue paper. However, if you replace the stuffing with your stuff, the bag falls into its beautiful folds. 

I am quite surprised that I love this bag as much as I do. Even more than my Angel Midi, which I was certain was going to be my favorite. Funny.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I love those Soulmate folds so much!  They are exactly what makes this style unique.*





tenKrat said:


> Thanks, Bonnie.
> 
> The full Soulmate has a wonderful drape with its folds, so it doesn't feel as large as it looks. It looks so big on the MM web site because I think it is stuffed with tissue paper. However, if you replace the stuffing with your stuff, the bag falls into its beautiful folds.
> 
> I am quite surprised that I love this bag as much as I do. Even more than my Angel Midi, which I was certain was going to be my favorite. Funny.


----------



## gack

Is it possible to get a name post going and keep it updated?  Sometimes I see a name and I'm like buh? only to realize later when the voltage is increased that it's a bag not a person. The only one I know instantly is Ocean.


----------



## Tankgirl

gack said:


> Is it possible to get a name post going and keep it updated?  Sometimes I see a name and I'm like buh? only to realize later when the voltage is increased that it's a bag not a person. The only one I know instantly is Ocean.




We are perhaps a little zealous in our devotion to our MM bags.  .


----------



## gack

Not at all. I just can't keep names straight.


----------



## thedseer

I'll post better picture later this week and mod shots when I'm not in gym clothes, but here's a quick snap of my midi soulmate. I love the leather and the style. I'm glad I got the straps lengthened - I don't think it would have worked well for me with the normal handles. I love the contrast of the dark brown handles. There is a weird mark on one that I'm hoping will come off with some conditioning.


----------



## thedseer

Here are the swatches I got (no ocean, so will have to see if it's still available). I'll have to retake in natural lighting since some of the colors, especially the blues, look off in the indoor lighting. I love the cobalt blue in natural calf. I'm thinking of seeing if this can be done in a mini zhoe. I also love the vachettas, though I was expecting them to be smooth. I love all 4 but am currently leaning toward mahogany. I'm sad the merinos hadn't been announced when I ordered swatches, but I'm sure they're lovely so I may end up with a bag in one of those. I thought getting swatches would make choosing easier, but I think it'll be harder since they're all lovely.


----------



## Tuuli35

I finally found the FB group and sent my request to join.


----------



## anabg

I received some swatches today.  I figured I would post even if they are duplicates.  Picture was taken at night in my kitchen. From left to right:
- Taupe in nabuck
- Rust in vachetta leather
- Mahogany in vachetta leather

I am still waiting for another 4 or 5 swatches, merino and pebbled leathers.  So far, out of these 3, my niece really likes Rust in vachetta for her future Selene.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I received some swatches today.  I figured I would post even if they are duplicates.  Picture was taken at night in my kitchen. From left to right:
> - Taupe in nabuck
> - Rust in vachetta leather
> - Mahogany in vachetta leather
> 
> I am still waiting for another 4 or 5 swatches, merino and pebbled leathers.  So far, out of these 3, my niece really likes Rust in vachetta for her future Selene.



Nice! I love the rust. It would be great for a Selene.


----------



## ETenebris

anabg said:


> I received some swatches today.  I figured I would post even if they are duplicates.  Picture was taken at night in my kitchen. From left to right:
> - Taupe in nabuck
> - Rust in vachetta leather
> - Mahogany in vachetta leather
> 
> I am still waiting for another 4 or 5 swatches, merino and pebbled leathers.  So far, out of these 3, my niece really likes Rust in vachetta for her future Selene.



That rust vachetta looks AMAZING!!! I wrote to Valentina to see if she would include a swatch with my Soulmate shipment.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Here are the swatches I got (no ocean, so will have to see if it's still available). I'll have to retake in natural lighting since some of the colors, especially the blues, look off in the indoor lighting. I love the cobalt blue in natural calf. I'm thinking of seeing if this can be done in a mini zhoe. I also love the vachettas, though I was expecting them to be smooth. I love all 4 but am currently leaning toward mahogany. I'm sad the merinos hadn't been announced when I ordered swatches, but I'm sure they're lovely so I may end up with a bag in one of those. I thought getting swatches would make choosing easier, but I think it'll be harder since they're all lovely.



Thank you, thedseer, for posting these swatches.

I'm glad to find out that the vachettas are not smooth, actually.  I love textured leather.  

Nice Soulmate you have there.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I received some swatches today.  I figured I would post even if they are duplicates.  Picture was taken at night in my kitchen. From left to right:
> - Taupe in nabuck
> - Rust in vachetta leather
> - Mahogany in vachetta leather
> 
> I am still waiting for another 4 or 5 swatches, merino and pebbled leathers.  So far, out of these 3, my niece really likes Rust in vachetta for her future Selene.



Thanks, anabg.  I like the Rust vachetta best, also.  Your niece's Selene will be fabulous in it.


----------



## tenKrat

Not certain if this is already happening and I just don't recall reading about it---could we start a swatch swap?  Whenever anyone is done with her swatches, perhaps she could pass them on via private messaging.  First come, first served.

I have swatches of African Gold, African Lead, and African Bronze that Lenie had passed on to me. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Thanks, anabg.  I like the Rust vachetta best, also.  Your niece's Selene will be fabulous in it.



Oh but we still have the merinos coming in taupe and cognac. 

http://media1.giphy.com/media/10GqUeP4iUnl6M/200w.gif

It's going to be a tough choice.


----------



## anabg

ETenebris said:


> That rust vachetta looks AMAZING!!! I wrote to Valentina to see if she would include a swatch with my Soulmate shipment.





thedseer said:


> Nice! I love the rust. It would be great for a Selene.



We still have the merinos coming. So we will wait for those, but I agree Rust looks amazing.  The Nabuck is sooooo soft, though.  But I am really looking forward to compare Rust to Cognac in merino leather.


----------



## gack

Rust vaccheta I loff yoo


----------



## Julija

anabg said:


> I received some swatches today.  I figured I would post even if they are duplicates.  Picture was taken at night in my kitchen. From left to right:
> - Taupe in nabuck
> - Rust in vachetta leather
> - Mahogany in vachetta leather
> 
> I am still waiting for another 4 or 5 swatches, merino and pebbled leathers.  So far, out of these 3, my niece really likes Rust in vachetta for her future Selene.



Beautiful colors! Is rust any similar to Mulberry Oak?


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, thedseer, for posting these swatches.
> 
> I'm glad to find out that the vachettas are not smooth, actually.  I love textured leather.
> 
> Nice Soulmate you have there.



Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

I was looking at the measurements of the new bags, and the mini backpack is very similar in size to Mansur Gavriel's regular bucket bag, if that helps anyone out. I'm hoping they'll post mod shots of the new bags soon.


----------



## anabg

Julija said:


> Beautiful colors! Is rust any similar to Mulberry Oak?



I am sorry. I am not familiar with Mulberry leathers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Julija said:


> Beautiful colors! Is rust any similar to Mulberry Oak?




I don't have swatches, but based on the look of the photos I wouldn't say that it is similar to Mulberry oak. Colour seems more reddish, imo.


----------



## missemily

This may have been posted but looking through I could not find a comparison of the reg soulmate and the midi soulmate. Does anyone have both to compare size wise?? Thanks I have been lurking around this thread for so long and the soulmate looks like a bag I could love!


----------



## thedseer

missemily said:


> This may have been posted but looking through I could not find a comparison of the reg soulmate and the midi soulmate. Does anyone have both to compare size wise?? Thanks I have been lurking around this thread for so long and the soulmate looks like a bag I could love!



Credit-Massaccesi Facebook page


----------



## thedseer

Now that the Minerva and midi Minerva have been around a while, what do its owners think? Do you find it heavy? Is there anything you would change? I'm thinking of midi Minerva or midi soulmate in vachetta. Midi Minerva seems like it would be a good work bag and it would be nice to try a different style.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Oh but we still have the merinos coming in taupe and cognac.
> 
> http://media1.giphy.com/media/10GqUeP4iUnl6M/200w.gif
> 
> It's going to be a tough choice.



Ana, that Seinfeld video clip is a hoot.  We do get that excited over just some leather swatches, don't we?  But it's really not *just* leather...


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> We still have the merinos coming. So we will wait for those, but I agree Rust looks amazing.  The Nabuck is sooooo soft, though.  But I am really looking forward to compare Rust to Cognac in merino leather.



From the photo it looks like Cognac has more orange in it.  But it might look much different in real life.  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## missemily

thedseer said:


> Credit-Massaccesi Facebook page



Thanks!!! I need to look up the dimensions to see what the midis are.


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> Rust vaccheta I loff yoo



Ha ha!

I l-o-f-f it, too.  In fact, I l-o-f-f it so much that I ordered a Zhoe Legend in it.  I am having a top zipper closure added to it.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Now that the Minerva and midi Minerva have been around a while, what do its owners think? Do you find it heavy? Is there anything you would change? I'm thinking of midi Minerva or midi soulmate in vachetta. Midi Minerva seems like it would be a good work bag and it would be nice to try a different style.



Thedseer, I only got to try on Lenie's full Minerva in pebbled taupe.  I didn't find it to be that heavy, and pebbled leathers are generally heavier than other kinds of leathers.

The size differences are minimal.  The full is only 2.4" taller than the midi.  Keep in mind that the top of the bag will slouch more as it softens, too.  The full is 3.9" wider than the midi.  The difference in depth is only +0.5" for the full.

If your purpose for a Minerva is for work, then I would suggest getting the full size.  I tried it on, and I think it would make an elegant work bag.


----------



## tenKrat

missemily said:


> This may have been posted but looking through I could not find a comparison of the reg soulmate and the midi soulmate. Does anyone have both to compare size wise?? Thanks I have been lurking around this thread for so long and the soulmate looks like a bag I could love!



Hello, missemily!  Welcome! 

Everyone I know that has a Soulmate *loves* her.  She is my favorite MM bag.  I have been wearing her nonstop since I got her.  

I don't know the measurements for the midi, and the MM web site does not have a photo or dimensions for it.  The web site is being overhauled.

You can contact Colette at colette@marcomassaccesi.it.  She can give you the dimensions for the midi.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Thedseer, I only got to try on Lenie's full Minerva in pebbled taupe.  I didn't find it to be that heavy, and pebbled leathers are generally heavier than other kinds of leathers.
> 
> The size differences are minimal.  The full is only 2.4" taller than the midi.  Keep in mind that the top of the bag will slouch more as it softens, too.  The full is 3.9" wider than the midi.  The difference in depth is only +0.5" for the full.
> 
> If your purpose for a Minerva is for work, then I would suggest getting the full size.  I tried it on, and I think it would make an elegant work bag.



Thanks! That helps. I think the midi size should fit my laptop, but it might not fit much else. I'll have to compare the dimensions to other bags I have. The regular size is probably a better work size, I'm just worried that it'd feel too big to use for anything else. Glad to hear that it's not heavy. I may just end up getting another midi soulmate in vachetta instead-it's such a great style.


----------



## renza

Here is my Midi Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa, with silver hardware, 2" longer straps, and no magnetic closure. It's beautiful! The handle drop is still a little shorter than I would like, but I'm hoping the handles will soften slightly with wear. It seems like they measure the handle drop to the base of where it connects with the bag rather than where the top edge of the bag is, is that correct? So on paper it is 10.5" handle drop but in actuality it is closer to 9.5"? If anyone else could measure their handle drop that would be much appreciated. 

The customs fiasco was straightened out (the amount was a mistake by my post office) but I will write about that in a separate post below. I did NOT owe $107, thank goodness.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Ana, that Seinfeld video clip is a hoot.  We do get that excited over just some leather swatches, don't we?  But it's really not *just* leather...



Haha. When I saw it this morning I thought it was perfect.


----------



## renza

I am sharing this information here because I had to do so much research on my own, and I think it will be helpful for other U.S. customers!

*U.S. Customs Information, for importing Leather Handbags from Italy via USPS:*

If your bag is selected at random for Customs inspection, you will probably be assessed the following charges:
$6.00 USPS "Postal Fee"
$5.50 "Customs Processing Fee"
Probably 8% or 9% of the handbag's declared value (these appear to be the most common percentages). It is higher for bags that are classified as "textile" or "fabric."

So for my Midi Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa Leather valued at $252.03, I was charged $34.18 in Customs/Duty, which included a 9% tax rate on what the Customs Official thought was "reptile leather" for an amount of $22.68 + $6.00 + $5.50. 

For more detailed information, refer to Chapter 42 of the Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States
http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm
Plain leather handbags will likely fall under the code 4202.11.00.
"Reptile leather" is code 4202.21.9000

I hope this is helpful for others! 
As for the confusion from my post office, Customs attaches a bright orange slip to your package after they inspect it. That bright orange slip shows a SAMPLE customs invoice, and the amount due shown on that sample is $107. My mail carrier and two subsequent postal employees I spoke with saw the orange slip and $107 and assumed that was what I owed, which was incorrect. So much panic for no reason, ugh.


----------



## missemily

renza said:


> View attachment 3096048
> 
> Here is my Midi Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa, with silver hardware, 2" longer straps, and no magnetic closure. It's beautiful! The handle drop is still a little shorter than I would like, but I'm hoping the handles will soften slightly with wear. It seems like they measure the handle drop to the base of where it connects with the bag rather than where the top edge of the bag is, is that correct? So on paper it is 10.5" handle drop but in actuality it is closer to 9.5"? If anyone else could measure their handle drop that would be much appreciated.
> 
> The customs fiasco was straightened out (the amount was a mistake by my post office) but I will write about that in a separate post below. I did NOT owe $107, thank goodness.



Oh thank you that is helpful. I feel like I need a longer strap drop to get over coats, etc. the blue is so beautiful! What are the dimensions of the midi if it's not too much trouble? Thanks. Both sizes look so great but trying to lighten up what I carry because I have many bags that make my shoulders ache.


----------



## renza

missemily said:


> Oh thank you that is helpful. I feel like I need a longer strap drop to get over coats, etc. the blue is so beautiful! What are the dimensions of the midi if it's not too much trouble? Thanks. Both sizes look so great but trying to lighten up what I carry because I have many bags that make my shoulders ache.


Exact measurements are a little tricky due to the slouch and folds of the bag, but the squared off dimensions are: 13"(h) x 13" (w) x 5"(d)
As for putting the handles over coats, I would personally request an even longer strap drop. It is also not very wide between the handles, if that makes sense (Each strap is more like narrow "n" shape rather than wider "/ \"), which is why a longer strap drop would be more comfortable if you are wearing a bulky coat.

Mine also came with a crossbody strap and D-rings on either side for the crossbody strap!  Is that standard now, or did I get someone else's special request?


----------



## thedseer

renza said:


> Exact measurements are a little tricky due to the slouch and folds of the bag, but the squared off dimensions are: 13"(h) x 13" (w) x 5"(d)
> As for putting the handles over coats, I would personally request an even longer strap drop. It is also not very wide between the handles, if that makes sense (Each strap is more like narrow "n" shape rather than wider "/ \"), which is why a longer strap drop would be more comfortable if you are wearing a bulky coat.
> 
> Mine also came with a crossbody strap and D-rings on either side for the crossbody strap!  Is that standard now, or did I get someone else's special request?



Crossbody strap is standard. I agree-I got the lengthened handles, and the strap drop is tighter than I expected. If I got another soulmate, I'd probably want another inch or two.


----------



## vintagefinds

renza said:


> I am sharing this information here because I had to do so much research on my own, and I think it will be helpful for other U.S. customers!
> 
> *U.S. Customs Information, for importing Leather Handbags from Italy via USPS:*
> 
> If your bag is selected at random for Customs inspection, you will probably be assessed the following charges:
> $6.00 USPS "Postal Fee"
> $5.50 "Customs Processing Fee"
> Probably 8% or 9% of the handbag's declared value (these appear to be the most common percentages). It is higher for bags that are classified as "textile" or "fabric."
> 
> So for my Midi Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa Leather valued at $252.03, I was charged $34.18 in Customs/Duty, which included a 9% tax rate on what the Customs Official thought was "reptile leather" for an amount of $22.68 + $6.00 + $5.50.
> 
> For more detailed information, refer to Chapter 42 of the Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States
> http://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm
> Plain leather handbags will likely fall under the code 4202.11.00.
> "Reptile leather" is code 4202.21.9000
> 
> I hope this is helpful for others!
> As for the confusion from my post office, Customs attaches a bright orange slip to your package after they inspect it. That bright orange slip shows a SAMPLE customs invoice, and the amount due shown on that sample is $107. My mail carrier and two subsequent postal employees I spoke with saw the orange slip and $107 and assumed that was what I owed, which was incorrect. So much panic for no reason, ugh.


This is very helpful! That's actually less then I thought it would be.


----------



## renza

vintagefinds said:


> This is very helpful! That's actually less then I thought it would be.




I know, it's not bad at all!  There are higher rates (for example I think "plastic" exterior purse was taxed at 20% for some reason?) but generally for a non-exotic leather I don't think I saw anything higher than 9%.


----------



## paintednightsky

I got my bag yesterday and wore it today!   The midi is the perfect size and to me is what would be considered large.  About the size of my larger hobo/shoulder style bags I wear the most often.  I couldn't imagine the next size up since it'd be too heavy for me.  The regular size minerva I see more as a travel bag.  It was slightly shorter (handle drop) than expected but still good and gives me a better idea of future orders.  The color and leather is unique and smells yum.  Glad it doesn't have that chemical smell some leathers that are heavily dyed have.


----------



## paintednightsky

thedseer said:


> Now that the Minerva and midi Minerva have been around a while, what do its owners think? Do you find it heavy? Is there anything you would change? I'm thinking of midi Minerva or midi soulmate in vachetta. Midi Minerva seems like it would be a good work bag and it would be nice to try a different style.



I thought the regular minerva was very heavy.  To give you a size reference I am 5'5 and about 155 lbs. some of which I am trying to lose   It to me is more of a travel size bag and even with not much in it, it is very heavy.  It is about the size of a diaper/bag or large tote, but imagine this in high quality,thick, heavy leather.  I have a BE crash leather full size love me that is much lighter even though it is larger. I am definitely only ordering midi's in the future since to me it is the perfect, every day size.  It is large like a regular size shoulder hobo similar in size to a Rebecca Minkoff Nikki or Coach Phoebe.


----------



## Cowumbut

renza said:


> View attachment 3096048
> 
> Here is my Midi Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa, with silver hardware, 2" longer straps, and no magnetic closure. It's beautiful! The handle drop is still a little shorter than I would like, but I'm hoping the handles will soften slightly with wear. It seems like they measure the handle drop to the base of where it connects with the bag rather than where the top edge of the bag is, is that correct? So on paper it is 10.5" handle drop but in actuality it is closer to 9.5"? If anyone else could measure their handle drop that would be much appreciated.
> 
> The customs fiasco was straightened out (the amount was a mistake by my post office) but I will write about that in a separate post below. I did NOT owe $107, thank goodness.



Hello Gorgeous! Lovely bag and thanks for the customs info.


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Thanks! That helps. I think the midi size should fit my laptop, but it might not fit much else. I'll have to compare the dimensions to other bags I have. The regular size is probably a better work size, I'm just worried that it'd feel too big to use for anything else. Glad to hear that it's not heavy. I may just end up getting another midi soulmate in vachetta instead-it's such a great style.



I have the midi Minerva.  My observation is, if you just lift it in front of you, it tends to feel heavy.  But when it is already slung on your shoulder, you don't feel it is heavy at all.  Hope this makes sense.   

If you're gonna use it for work and you want more space, maybe you can request to have the middle zip compartment removed.  After having the bags for a few months, in hindsight, that would be one modification I should have made as anyway I use a lot of pouches so I don't really need the compartment. But on the other hand, in your case, it might give you better organization if you have laptop and then some other stuff.

Size-wise, I continue to be puzzled with my midi Minerva.  When you look at it from the front, it looks a bit big.  But from the back, it is just a regular size, maybe even on the small side for the style.  Maybe it's those pockets and structure on the front that makes the bag look big.  But inside I think it is just a regular size.  My everyday stuff fills my RM MAM and I feel it fits the same way in the midi Minerva.


----------



## missemily

thedseer said:


> Crossbody strap is standard. I agree-I got the lengthened handles, and the strap drop is tighter than I expected. If I got another soulmate, I'd probably want another inch or two.



What is the strap drop on your bag? What would you recommend?
Also do you find it heavy? Thanks so much you are all so helpful


----------



## Julija

Ludmilla said:


> I don't have swatches, but based on the look of the photos I wouldn't say that it is similar to Mulberry oak. Colour seems more reddish, imo.



Thank you for your reply. That's what to looks to me too on my screen.


----------



## Julija

A week ago I received a Turq Zhoe that I ordered for my mom. Here she is, she is a beauty


----------



## Julija

One more


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> One more


I hope your mom is happy. This is a really lovely bag!


----------



## gack

Love the official intros. Has anyone asked if Miss M can have rolled handles?


----------



## oliviaolive

Julija said:


> A week ago I received a Turq Zhoe that I ordered for my mom. Here she is, she is a beauty


Gorgeous! I hope your mom loves it. Would you happen to know the weight of the bag? I been eyeing the Zhoe but I'm worried it would be "heavy"


----------



## the_baglover

Question: the Selene in Africa Lead or Africa Bronze?

I really can't decide. Oh and I've been using my dark grey Minerva this week at work. It's funny how it seems too big and heavy at first, but once it's on my shoulder I barely notice it. The strap is easily the most comfortable of any bag I have. Definitely in love.


----------



## gack

the_baglover said:


> Question: the Selene in Africa Lead or Africa Bronze?



What is this word OR?


----------



## thedseer

the_baglover said:


> Question: the Selene in Africa Lead or Africa Bronze?
> 
> I really can't decide. Oh and I've been using my dark grey Minerva this week at work. It's funny how it seems too big and heavy at first, but once it's on my shoulder I barely notice it. The strap is easily the most comfortable of any bag I have. Definitely in love.




Do you know if they were able to get more Africe Bronze? If not, the lead is also gorgeous.






gack said:


> What is this word OR?



Haha


----------



## thedseer

paintednightsky said:


> I thought the regular minerva was very heavy.  To give you a size reference I am 5'5 and about 155 lbs. some of which I am trying to lose   It to me is more of a travel size bag and even with not much in it, it is very heavy.  It is about the size of a diaper/bag or large tote, but imagine this in high quality,thick, heavy leather.  I have a BE crash leather full size love me that is much lighter even though it is larger. I am definitely only ordering midi's in the future since to me it is the perfect, every day size.  It is large like a regular size shoulder hobo similar in size to a Rebecca Minkoff Nikki or Coach Phoebe.




Thanks, that helps a lot. Weight is a big factor for me. Sounds like I should stick with the midi or another style.






missemily said:


> What is the strap drop on your bag? What would you recommend?
> Also do you find it heavy? Thanks so much you are all so helpful



It is supposed to be 10.25 in since normally it's 8.25 in, but I think they are measuring from where it attaches to the bag, not from the top of the bag, so the actual drop on mine is more like 9 in. Which means that normally the drop is probably 7 in. It works for me, but I think would be tough with a coat. If I order another midi soulmate, I might get it longer. I'd have to play around with my other bags and see what strap drop might work. I'll post some mod shots to give an idea of the drop.


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I have the midi Minerva.  My observation is, if you just lift it in front of you, it tends to feel heavy.  But when it is already slung on your shoulder, you don't feel it is heavy at all.  Hope this makes sense.
> 
> If you're gonna use it for work and you want more space, maybe you can request to have the middle zip compartment removed.  After having the bags for a few months, in hindsight, that would be one modification I should have made as anyway I use a lot of pouches so I don't really need the compartment. But on the other hand, in your case, it might give you better organization if you have laptop and then some other stuff.
> 
> Size-wise, I continue to be puzzled with my midi Minerva.  When you look at it from the front, it looks a bit big.  But from the back, it is just a regular size, maybe even on the small side for the style.  Maybe it's those pockets and structure on the front that makes the bag look big.  But inside I think it is just a regular size.  My everyday stuff fills my RM MAM and I feel it fits the same way in the midi Minerva.



Thanks, that's very helpful. It was actually your mod shot that first got me interested in the midi Minerva. Taking out the center compartment is a good suggestion. I like using pouches too.


----------



## thedseer

Please forgive the workout clothes, but I'm about to go to dance class, and it probably show the strap drop better anyway. This is the midi soulmate with handles lengthened 2 inches.


----------



## ETenebris

My Soulmate is one the way!!!!!! That was much faster than I expected. Valentina gave me a tracking number, but I have no idea where to track it.


----------



## missemily

thedseer said:


> Please forgive the workout clothes, but I'm about to go to dance class, and it probably show the strap drop better anyway. This is the midi soulmate with handles lengthened 2 inches.



Very pretty!! Do you find it to be heavy?


----------



## Moonfancy

*You are hilarious!!  *
:lolots::giggles:



gack said:


> What is this word OR?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  So pretty!  Does she love it?  Does it look beautiful on her?  Lucky Mama to have such a wonderful daughter!*





Julija said:


> A week ago I received a Turq Zhoe that I ordered for my mom. Here she is, she is a beauty


----------



## Moonfancy

*Is an SDA number?
If so their website-

http://www.sda.it/SITO_SDA-INSIDEX-WEB/pages/Home_en_ok/228*




ETenebris said:


> My Soulmate is one the way!!!!!! That was much faster than I expected. Valentina gave me a tracking number, but I have no idea where to track it.


----------



## ETenebris

Moonfancy said:


> *Is an SDA number?
> If so their website-
> 
> http://www.sda.it/SITO_SDA-INSIDEX-WEB/pages/Home_en_ok/228*



Thank you!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Moonfancy

*I got my Blue Africa Soul today.  I spent such a long time outside admiring how gorgeous this blue is, and I am not even a blue person.  There is no blue anywhere in my house, and the blue I wear is only that of blue jeans.  But this blue, I have to say, made me very, very happy.  It's really too beautiful to describe.  Definitely a chameleon.  I see several blues in it, plus the barest hint of green.  Could have been because it was on the grass.  I don't know.  But I do really REALLY love this bag!  Must think of a name for her!  Even Marco asked what the name would be.  I didn't know he even knew KATIA had a name!*


----------



## thedseer

ETenebris said:


> Thank you!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



You should also be able to track on the USPS website.


----------



## thedseer

missemily said:


> Very pretty!! Do you find it to be heavy?



Thanks! It's definitely not light, but I wouldn't say it's heavy. I'll try to take the weight this weekend and post.


----------



## ETenebris

Moonfancy said:


> *I got my Blue Africa Soul today.  I spent such a long time outside admiring how gorgeous this blue is, and I am not even a blue person.  There is no blue anywhere in my house, and the blue I wear is only that of blue jeans.  But this blue, I have to say, made me very, very happy.  It's really too beautiful to describe.  Definitely a chameleon.  I see several blues in it, plus the barest hint of green.  Could have been because it was on the grass.  I don't know.  But I do really REALLY love this bag!  Must think of a name for her!  Even Marco asked what the name would be.  I didn't know he even knew KATIA had a name!*



Did your camera make it outside? 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## thedseer

Since a lot of people have midi Selenes, I thought I would attempt to take comparison photos with the midi soulmate.

Midi Selene is a smooshier bag, and of course smaller if you compare the measurements (and I would say it definitely feels smaller). I got my midi soulmate handles lengthened 2 inches, and with that the strap drop is comparable between the two.


----------



## gack

See?  We need a names post.


----------



## thedseer

gack said:


> See?  We need a names post.



Names post meaning names of bags?


----------



## Moonfancy

*No camera.  I was going to go get it, but I got too busy staring at the pocketbook in all different ways.  You know, I have Katia, and she is ANCIENT GOLD Africa.  These leathers are different.  The Blue Africa is stiffer.  Actually, quite a bit stiffer.  It will not puddle yet, whereas Katia puddled the second she took her first breath.  Katia's gold leather is thicker, softer.  Smooshy and spongey.  The Blue Africa is very different.  Someone else needs to order some of this Ancient Gold!  I think I am the only one who has any!  Don't y'all want to have some of this gold?  It is Africa too, but quite different.  *



ETenebris said:


> Did your camera make it outside?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I got my Blue Africa Soul today.  I spent such a long time outside admiring how gorgeous this blue is, and I am not even a blue person.  There is no blue anywhere in my house, and the blue I wear is only that of blue jeans.  But this blue, I have to say, made me very, very happy.  It's really too beautiful to describe.  Definitely a chameleon.  I see several blues in it, plus the barest hint of green.  Could have been because it was on the grass.  I don't know.  But I do really REALLY love this bag!  Must think of a name for her!  Even Marco asked what the name would be.  I didn't know he even knew KATIA had a name!*




Yes, Marco knows the name of gold Africa Soulmate.  He identified her as Katia on FB.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *No camera.  I was going to go get it, but I got too busy staring at the pocketbook in all different ways.  You know, I have Katia, and she is ANCIENT GOLD Africa.  These leathers are different.  The Blue Africa is stiffer.  Actually, quite a bit stiffer.  It will not puddle yet, whereas Katia puddled the second she took her first breath.  Katia's gold leather is thicker, softer.  Smooshy and spongey.  The Blue Africa is very different.  Someone else needs to order some of this Ancient Gold!  I think I am the only one who has any!  Don't y'all want to have some of this gold?  It is Africa too, but quite different.  *




I would do a Soulmate in Brown or Gold Africa!


----------



## Odebdo

Love seeing all these photos!! Please post the photos in our reference only thread so they don't get lost as i think all these modeling and comparison shots are fantastic and most helpful!

My blue africa is here...sitting in the unopened box. I picked it up yesterday. My how things have changed now that i have twin 1 year olds!! No time at all yesterday and i am beat now and have the day off tomorrow for a Mommy day...so once the kids go down for morning nap...Momma is breaking out the scissors and opening that box and drooling!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Love seeing all these photos!! Please post the photos in our reference only thread so they don't get lost as i think all these modeling and comparison shots are fantastic and most helpful!
> 
> My blue africa is here...sitting in the unopened box. I picked it up yesterday. My how things have changed now that i have twin 1 year olds!! No time at all yesterday and i am beat now and have the day off tomorrow for a Mommy day...so once the kids go down for morning nap...Momma is breaking out the scissors and opening that box and drooling!!



Ahh, good idea. Off to post there...


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *I got my Blue Africa Soul today.  I spent such a long time outside admiring how gorgeous this blue is, and I am not even a blue person.  There is no blue anywhere in my house, and the blue I wear is only that of blue jeans.  But this blue, I have to say, made me very, very happy.  It's really too beautiful to describe.  Definitely a chameleon.  I see several blues in it, plus the barest hint of green.  Could have been because it was on the grass.  I don't know.  But I do really REALLY love this bag!  Must think of a name for her!  Even Marco asked what the name would be.  I didn't know he even knew KATIA had a name!*




I know how you feel. The name "deep blue" doesn't really capture the beauty of the color. I thought it was like the colors of a blue/peacock black pearl or some of the colors of an oil slick. I have the lead and bronze Africa's, but this is my favorite Africa color and style so far.


----------



## Moonstarr

Ok, add me to list of ladies who have received her Deep Blue Africa Soulmate. OMG! This is seriously one of my favourite leathers so far. It is absolutely gorgeous ... breathtaking! I tried to take some photos just now, but it's late, I'm tired and they just didn't reflect how amazing this leather is. And for the Soulmate Midi ... LOVE. I just picked her up tonight so tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, but so far I am loving this style. It just seems like the perfect size and the regular handle drop is great for me. I prefer to hand carry or arm carry and for this it's the perfect length. 

Now, if Marco found some purple leather in the Africa I would be all over that too ... and I would get another Soulmate Midi or maybe a Selene Zip Midi. Please Marco .. if you're reading this post ... please find some purple Africa. Who else might be in on that?!


----------



## renza

lenie said:


> I know how you feel. The name "deep blue" doesn't really capture the beauty of the color. I thought it was like *the colors of a blue/peacock black pearl or some of the colors of an oil slick*. I have the lead and bronze Africa's, but this is my favorite Africa color and style so far.


Yes, your description is spot on!  It's a very rich, interesting color that changes under different lighting.


----------



## the_baglover

gack said:


> What is this word OR?



*grins*
It's the word you use when you have a budget.


----------



## the_baglover

thedseer said:


> Do you know if they were able to get more Africe Bronze? If not, the lead is also gorgeous.



I think I will email and ask about it. Africa looks like a unique leather. I've certainly never seen its type at any other bag maker so hopefully MM can find more.


----------



## Julija

oliviaolive said:


> Gorgeous! I hope your mom loves it. Would you happen to know the weight of the bag? I been eyeing the Zhoe but I'm worried it would be "heavy"



Thank you. My mom does like it. I don't know the weight but it was not heavy at all, maybe like Rebecca Minkoff MAC.


----------



## Julija

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh!  So pretty!  Does she love it?  Does it look beautiful on her?  Lucky Mama to have such a wonderful daughter!*



The bag is gorgeous and I think it looks beautiful on my mom. She wanted a smaller bag to go to movies, concerts, evenings out etc so it was a no brainer to get MM


----------



## clu0984

Got my midi soulmate in blue Africa as well.  What a gorgeous color!.  I agree that the leather is much stiffer than my bronze but hopefully with use, it will soften.  I got the straps lengthened but think I would have asked for another 1.5 inches for ease to wear over a heavy coat (I'm in New England)


----------



## ETenebris

Wow. Valentina just emailed me the shipping notice yesterday and IT'S ALREADY HERE!!!


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonstarr said:


> Ok, add me to list of ladies who have received her Deep Blue Africa Soulmate. OMG! This is seriously one of my favourite leathers so far. It is absolutely gorgeous ... breathtaking! I tried to take some photos just now, but it's late, I'm tired and they just didn't reflect how amazing this leather is. And for the Soulmate Midi ... LOVE. I just picked her up tonight so tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, but so far I am loving this style. It just seems like the perfect size and the regular handle drop is great for me. I prefer to hand carry or arm carry and for this it's the perfect length.
> 
> Now, if Marco found some purple leather in the Africa I would be all over that too ... and I would get another Soulmate Midi or maybe a Selene Zip Midi. Please Marco .. if you're reading this post ... please find some purple Africa. Who else might be in on that?!



Oh! I would be interested in purple or other colours Marco can find in Africa....it's so stunning and such a subtle metallic. Love!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't think you would regret it.  But to be sure, maybe you get a little gold Flora?  And wasn't there a gold something in the sample sale?  You need to know the Ancient Gold is GOLD.  Gold as gold can be!  Rich yellow gold.  I'm toying with the idea of using this gorgeous Ancient Gold as handles/straps on a different colored bag.  Marco is helping me decide what to do  He liked the idea.  
*




Tankgirl said:


> I would do a Soulmate in Brown or Gold Africa!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You know what would be really fun?  AN AUTUMN BESPOKE!  A yellow leaf flew by my window yesterday.  First sign I've seen that this horrible summer might actually be trying to be over.  Those Merinos look so amazing.  So does the Vaccetta.  Something for us to ponder.  We seem to have really good luck with bespokes!*


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *You know what would be really fun?  AN AUTUMN BESPOKE!  A yellow leaf flew by my window yesterday.  First sign I've seen that this horrible summer might actually be trying to be over.  Those Merinos look so amazing.  So does the Vaccetta.  Something for us to ponder.  We seem to have really good luck with bespokes!*



I was planning on a mini backpack in merino-probably dark grey-and something in vachetta (currently leaning towards midi Minerva, probably rust).


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Oh! I would be interested in purple or other colours Marco can find in Africa....it's so stunning and such a subtle metallic. Love!




I would love a garnet red africa!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonstarr said:


> Ok, add me to list of ladies who have received her Deep Blue Africa Soulmate. OMG! This is seriously one of my favourite leathers so far. It is absolutely gorgeous ... breathtaking! I tried to take some photos just now, but it's late, I'm tired and they just didn't reflect how amazing this leather is. And for the Soulmate Midi ... LOVE. I just picked her up tonight so tomorrow will be her maiden voyage, but so far I am loving this style. It just seems like the perfect size and the regular handle drop is great for me. I prefer to hand carry or arm carry and for this it's the perfect length.
> 
> Now, if Marco found some purple leather in the Africa I would be all over that too ... and I would get another Soulmate Midi or maybe a Selene Zip Midi. Please Marco .. if you're reading this post ... please find some purple Africa. Who else might be in on that?!


Er, ME! I do love purple and this leather looks amazing.


----------



## Odebdo

Finally got my box open!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Love love love!!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Finally got my box open!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098032
> 
> 
> Love love love!!!



Yay!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Finally got my box open!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098032
> 
> 
> Love love love!!!




Lovely! Looks like you got the longer handles.  Is it a midi or a full?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I don't think you would regret it.  But to be sure, maybe you get a little gold Flora?  And wasn't there a gold something in the sample sale?  You need to know the Ancient Gold is GOLD.  Gold as gold can be!  Rich yellow gold.  I'm toying with the idea of using this gorgeous Ancient Gold as handles/straps on a different colored bag.  Marco is helping me decide what to do  He liked the idea.
> *




I think I'd really enjoy it.  The only problem is that I have FOUR Soulmates already.  FOUR!  And if the truth be told, only two have been used so far: the Yellow Ochre and beloved Ocean.  And once beloved Ocean arrived, I can't bear not to use it!


----------



## piky1

Odebdo said:


> I would love a garnet red africa!!


I recently asked about red Africa leather.  Would love it if it appears!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Lovely! Looks like you got the longer handles.  Is it a midi or a full?




Sorry...yes, longer brown handles, silver hardware, and it is a midi


----------



## thedseer

piky1 said:


> I recently asked about red Africa leather.  Would love it if it appears!



Red would be beautiful!


----------



## ginaf20697

Moonfancy said:


> *You know what would be really fun?  AN AUTUMN BESPOKE!  A yellow leaf flew by my window yesterday.  First sign I've seen that this horrible summer might actually be trying to be over.  Those Merinos look so amazing.  So does the Vaccetta.  Something for us to ponder.  We seem to have really good luck with bespokes!*



A Selene in red merino or rust vachetta would be really nice. Whichever is squishiest and lightest. I love the pebbled but I like bigger bags and I don't want it to be too heavy.


----------



## anabg

I got my Merino swatches!  I want to post a picture but they are photographing lighter than they are.


----------



## anabg

Here they are.  Still too light..

From the top, dark gray, taupe and cognac.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Still too light..
> 
> From the top, dark gray, taupe and cognac.



Thanks for posting! What do you think of them? Has a decision been made about the leather for the Selene?

I was thinking of doing the dark grey merino for a mini backpack but am still thinking.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Thanks for posting! What do you think of them? Has a decision been made about the leather for the Selene?
> 
> I was thinking of doing the dark grey merino for a mini backpack but am still thinking.



Once I receive them all (still waiting for the pebbled swatches), I will bring them over to her to make a decision.  I have sent her the pics, though, and Rust vachetta and Dark Gray Merino are in the lead.  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> I think I'd really enjoy it.  The only problem is that I have FOUR Soulmates already.  FOUR!  And if the truth be told, only two have been used so far: the Yellow Ochre and beloved Ocean.  And once beloved Ocean arrived, I can't bear not to use it!



Family shot?


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Once I receive them all (still waiting for the pebbled swatches), I will bring them over to her to make a decision.  I have sent her the pics, though, and Rust vachetta and Dark Gray Merino are in the lead.  &#128514;&#128514;



Nice! Those are in the lead for me too I think.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Nice! Those are in the lead for me too I think.



I will also be getting something for myself.  I like Rust vachetta and Cognac Merino the best.  But I like all the Merinos, really.  Taupe looks so nice and they are all so soft.  Mahogany vachetta was too pebbly for me. I picture vachetta to be really smooth. Maybe I am wrong.  

My biggest problem is what bag to get.  I already had two midi Selene's.  As much as I like totes, I want to venture out.  I was eyeing the Miss M but that's a structured bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I know exactly how you feel, Tankgirl.  I carried my Blue Africa yesterday, but today I went back to Katia.  I love the Blue Africa, but Katia is my sweetheart, just as your Beloved Ocean is yours.  
*





Tankgirl said:


> I think I'd really enjoy it.  The only problem is that I have FOUR Soulmates already.  FOUR!  And if the truth be told, only two have been used so far: the Yellow Ochre and beloved Ocean.  And once beloved Ocean arrived, I can't bear not to use it!


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I will also be getting something for myself.  I like Rust vachetta and Cognac Merino the best.  But I like all the Merinos, really.  Taupe looks so nice and they are all so soft.  Mahogany vachetta was too pebbly for me. I picture vachetta to be really smooth. Maybe I am wrong.
> 
> My biggest problem is what bag to get.  I already had two midi Selene's.  As much as I like totes, I want to venture out.  I was eyeing the Miss M but that's a structured bag.



I also expect vachetta to be smooth. I thought the orange was really nice but probably too bold of a color for me (I like neutrals). I like the mahogany color but agree that it is very pebbled for vachetta. I was thinking of trying the midi Minerva for the vachetta or getting a second midi soulmate. Originally I was thinking a bucket but since the leather isn't smooth I'm not sure it would suit a bucket as much.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> I also expect vachetta to be smooth. I thought the orange was really nice but probably too bold of a color for me (I like neutrals). I like the mahogany color but agree that it is very pebbled for vachetta. I was thinking of trying the midi Minerva for the vachetta or getting a second midi soulmate. Originally I was thinking a bucket but since the leather isn't smooth I'm not sure it would suit a bucket as much.



A bucket in rust would look great.


----------



## ETenebris

anabg said:


> A bucket in rust would look great.



That's what I was thinking.


----------



## ETenebris

I am shocked that this arrived today, since I only received the shipping notice yesterday, but here she is: regular size, no divider, extended straps, silver hardware. The blue is amazing, and will be perfect with jeans. This bag is HUGE!!! I am disappointed that they sewed the key leash to the interior, because I can't really use it that way...is everyone else's bag that way, as well?


----------



## djfmn

Valentina emailed me the shipping notice yesterday and my package arrived today. It shipped on the 11th and arrived 3 days later. Amazing!!!!!

In the box was my Africa Blue midi Soulmate with brown handles and silver hardware and a Africa bronze midi Soulmate with cappuccino lining and light gold hardware. They are so gorgeous. The Africa blue is the most beautiful leather it changes in the light it looks blue then pearl black. I love love love this bag.

 Will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Tankgirl

ETenebris said:


> I am shocked that this arrived today, since I only received the shipping notice yesterday, but here she is: regular size, no divider, extended straps, silver hardware. The blue is amazing, and will be perfect with jeans. This bag is HUGE!!! I am disappointed that they sewed the key leash to the interior, because I can't really use it that way...is everyone else's bag that way, as well?




You know what I did with my keys?  I had some telephone cord key holder extenders, which I attached to the key leash inside the Soulmate.


----------



## gack

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Still too light..
> 
> From the top, dark gray, taupe and cognac.



Cracking up at the sock blur dash to get out of the pic lol


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful. It was actually your mod shot that first got me interested in the midi Minerva. Taking out the center compartment is a good suggestion. I like using pouches too.




Nice to silently enable. [emoji6] love your bag!  Thanks for the modshots!

I think my orders have reached my country, but the latest tracking update says "CONTACT THE SENDER". Valentina does not know what it is about yet. And I don't know who SDA's partner courier here is so I don't know who to ask.  I hope everytging is fine.

I love the look of MM's new leathers. But I might not order within the year, that is, if I can stick to my ban!! Such hardship!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> I would love a garnet red africa!!




You should just kill me and kill me right now! All the blue Africa reveals are already leave me drooling.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> You should just kill me and kill me right now! All the blue Africa reveals are already leave me drooling.




Nice to see you here Vink!! Add to the reveals are the swatches of MM's new leathers!!


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> Cracking up at the sock blur dash to get out of the pic lol



Haha. I did not even notice him until now.  I don't think he was trying to get out of the frame.  He was running around fixing his 2nd love (vintage car) because he did something to it and now the car won't start.


----------



## Beth24

msd_bags said:


> Nice to silently enable. [emoji6] love your bag!  Thanks for the modshots!
> 
> I think my orders have reached my country, but the latest tracking update says "CONTACT THE SENDER". Valentina does not know what it is about yet. And I don't know who SDA's partner courier here is so I don't know who to ask.  I hope everytging is fine.
> 
> I love the look of MM's new leathers. But I might not order within the year, that is, if I can stick to my ban!! Such hardship!




I got that message too and it was delivered shortly thereafter!


----------



## msd_bags

Beth24 said:


> I got that message too and it was delivered shortly thereafter!




Thanks for that info! I hope my bag will be delivered early this coming week. If you don't mind, where are you located?


----------



## thedseer

Apparently there is still blue Africa left, if anyone was wishing they had a bag/another bag in it.


----------



## Beth24

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for that info! I hope my bag will be delivered early this coming week. If you don't mind, where are you located?




I'm in California. [emoji2]


----------



## djfmn

I am super excited as I have placed my pre order for a bucket bag, I received the swatches on Thursday and I sent my order to Valentina on Friday. The swatches I asked for were the merino in dark grey and ruby red. I love both of them but decided on the dark grey with silver HW. I have an Amaranto Midi Selene and the color is very similar and I felt the dark grey was so versatile and would work year round.

I cannot wait for Marco to start making the bucket bags!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Beth24 said:


> I'm in California. [emoji2]


Thanks!  I hope my bags are just going through standard processing here.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I am super excited as I have placed my pre order for a bucket bag, I received the swatches on Thursday and I sent my order to Valentina on Friday. The swatches I asked for were the merino in dark grey and ruby red. I love both of them but decided on the dark grey with silver HW. I have an Amaranto Midi Selene and the color is very similar and I felt the dark grey was so versatile and would work year round.
> 
> I cannot wait for Marco to start making the bucket bags!!!!


I'm loving the dark grey too!  I'm sure you'll get a very pretty bag!!


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I think I'd really enjoy it.  The only problem is that I have FOUR Soulmates already.  FOUR!  And if the truth be told, only two have been used so far: the Yellow Ochre and beloved Ocean.  And once beloved Ocean arrived, I can't bear not to use it!



Tankgirl I also have 4 midi Soulmates and about to get a 5th. I also said FOUR yikes. I have the cream shimmer Nubuck Midi Soulmate, peach pink Midi Soulmate (bespoke color) Africa Blue Midi Soulmate and Africa Bronze midi Soulmate. Oh Oh I have been bitten by the Soulmate bug. I also ordered a Cobalt blue midi Soulmate along with the pre order dark grey bucket bag. 

As you can tell I love love love the midi Soulmate along with the midi Selene oh and also the midi Minerva and the Aphrodite. WHO AM I KIDDING I LOVE THEM ALL.

I am so done buying bags. Once I get the midi Soulmate in cobalt blue nubuck and the dark grey bucket bag I will have 15 Massaccesi bags.I have also bought my daughter 4 Massaccesi bags a grey Aphrodite a lead midi Selene and two Phoebes one in taupe and one in purple. She also loves her Massaccesi bags.

I am between houses but once I am settled in October I promise to take a family photo. 

I have


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl I also have 4 midi Soulmates and about to get a 5th. I also said FOUR yikes. I have the cream shimmer Nubuck Midi Soulmate, peach pink Midi Soulmate (bespoke color) Africa Blue Midi Soulmate and Africa Bronze midi Soulmate. Oh Oh I have been bitten by the Soulmate bug. I also ordered a Cobalt blue midi Soulmate along with the pre order dark grey bucket bag.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell I love love love the midi Soulmate along with the midi Selene oh and also the midi Minerva and the Aphrodite. WHO AM I KIDDING I LOVE THEM ALL.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so done buying bags. Once I get the midi Soulmate in cobalt blue nubuck and the dark grey bucket bag I will have 15 Massaccesi bags.I have also bought my daughter 4 Massaccesi bags a grey Aphrodite a lead midi Selene and two Phoebes one in taupe and one in purple. She also loves her Massaccesi bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I am between houses but once I am settled in October I promise to take a family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I have




Thank you for sharing your Soulmate experience.  It's nice to know I'm not alone.


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> I am super excited as I have placed my pre order for a bucket bag, I received the swatches on Thursday and I sent my order to Valentina on Friday. The swatches I asked for were the merino in dark grey and ruby red. I love both of them but decided on the dark grey with silver HW. I have an Amaranto Midi Selene and the color is very similar and I felt the dark grey was so versatile and would work year round.
> 
> I cannot wait for Marco to start making the bucket bags!!!!



Can't wait to see your bucket!


----------



## gack

dumb question. I had the same trouble with BE. Pronunciation.......mats uh chezzy?


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> dumb question. I had the same trouble with BE. Pronunciation.......mats uh chezzy?



That's how I have been saying it so I hope it's right.


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> Apparently there is still blue Africa left, if anyone was wishing they had a bag/another bag in it.


I emailed Colette about it. I would love an Angel Midi just like the one TenKrat has. It would be a wonderful first MM bag for me! But should I have emailed Valentina instead? A bit confused...


----------



## sandysandiego

Haha!  I too,  really want to know how to prounce Massaccesi!





gack said:


> dumb question. I had the same trouble with BE. Pronunciation.......mats uh chezzy?


----------



## pbnjam

soramillay said:


> I emailed Colette about it. I would love an Angel Midi just like the one TenKrat has. It would be a wonderful first MM bag for me! But should I have emailed Valentina instead? A bit confused...



Hmm I would like to know too. Should I email Colette or Valentina if I am interested in ordering?


----------



## Julija

gack said:


> dumb question. I had the same trouble with BE. Pronunciation.......mats uh chezzy?



I think it is muss uh kezzy but I'm not sure  would love to know


----------



## lenie

pbnjam said:


> Hmm I would like to know too. Should I email Colette or Valentina if I am interested in ordering?




I believe you still need to email Valentina for orders.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> I believe you still need to email Valentina for orders.




Thank you. I'm very interested in the drawstring bag. Believe it or not I don't have one yet. Merino leather sounds great too!


----------



## ginaf20697

sandysandiego said:


> Haha!  I too,  really want to know how to prounce Massaccesi!



In italian the emphasis will be on the next to last syllable. Ma sa CHE si I think. High school Italian is so long ago


----------



## thedseer

ginaf20697 said:


> In italian the emphasis will be on the next to last syllable. Ma sa CHE si I think. High school Italian is so long ago



This is how I say it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Her name is LOVIE.*


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Her name is LOVIE.*




Gorgeous photos of Lovie -- absolutely stunning.  Marco and Valentina would enjoy seeing them, for sure.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Nice to see you here Vink!! Add to the reveals are the swatches of MM's new leathers!!




I just can't help. The bronze and blue Re already bad enough. I'll die when I see the garnet.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're always so sweet, Tankgirl.* 



Tankgirl said:


> Gorgeous photos of Lovie -- absolutely stunning.  Marco and Valentina would enjoy seeing them, for sure.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *You're always so sweet, Tankgirl.*




. Your photos make the bags come alive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Gina, you are correct! Massaccesi is pronounciated this way:
The two "cc" are like the "ch" in cheese. The two "a" are pronounciated like the last "a" in "Valentina". The "e" is like "ea" in "leather".
And emphasis on the next to the last syllable. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Gina, you are correct! Massaccesi is pronounciated this way:
> The two "cc" are like the "ch" in cheese. The two "a" are pronounciated like the last "a" in "Valentina". The "e" is like "ea" in "leather".
> And emphasis on the next to the last syllable. [emoji4]




I wondered too how to pronounce it! Now I know for sure! Thanks!! I took the cue from "gucci"  for the "cc" actually.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I wondered too how to pronounce it! Now I know for sure! Thanks!! I took the cue from "gucci"  for the "cc" actually.




[emoji1] Gucci would have been a much better example than cheese! But it didn't cross my mind. Maybe because it's breakfast time where I live. [emoji23]


----------



## soramillay

pbnjam said:


> Hmm I would like to know too. Should I email Colette or Valentina if I am interested in ordering?




Ooh, Colette replied to say there is enough blue Africa for an Angel Midi. Exciting! Also she said the Miss Ms are available right now, no need to wait! She's already ordered one, so watch her new blog for photos!

And to clear things up, all pricing quotes and orders are still to go through Valentina.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Ooh, Colette replied to say there is enough blue Africa for an Angel Midi. Exciting! Also she said the Miss Ms are available right now, no need to wait! She's already ordered one, so watch her new blog for photos!
> 
> And to clear things up, all pricing quotes and orders are still to go through Valentina.



What new blog? Do share..


----------



## soramillay

Link was posted on FB: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's LOVIE'S blog, and it is going to be so fantastic!  Already, she has her purses posted!  Y'all should all go post there and show her some Massaccesi Support!
*



soramillay said:


> Link was posted on FB: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca/


----------



## Moonfancy

*Garnet what?  A garnet Africa?  I would like to have something in red.  Warm Red.  With no pink in it.  And if MM offers something in TRUE dark Emerald Green, I will do what Gack does.  Die.* 




vink said:


> I just can't help. The bronze and blue Re already bad enough. I'll die when I see the garnet.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *Garnet what?  A garnet Africa?  I would like to have something in red.  Warm Red.  With no pink in it.  And if MM offers something in TRUE dark Emerald Green, I will do what Gack does.  Die.*




I had expressed interest in a garnet red Africa....not sure if there is one. Guess we should ask what else Marco has spyed in his leather searches! Until then i can dream!


----------



## Moonfancy

*What kind of Names post?*



gack said:


> See?  We need a names post.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Gack, how many times have you died here?*




gack said:


> I love those two!  Now I must go die of envy.


----------



## gack

Many. Once over vacchetta swatches. Again over croco swatches. Yet again later of envy.  And the backpack gave me the vapors.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *What kind of Names post?*




Moonfancy, a few posters have expressed that a Names list would be useful, so as to more easily distinguish between a person's Purse Forum name and the names given to a bag (i.e., Katia, Lovie, or Beloved Ocean).


----------



## gack

When ladies name their bags. I know there's an Ocean, a Lovie, a Katia....it gets hard to keep them straight. A family tree, if you will.


----------



## gack

Jinx


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have laughed myself silly over so many of your posts.  I think MM needs to hire YOU!  You could oversee MASSACCESI MIRTH.* 
:lolots::lolots:




gack said:


> Many. Once over vacchetta swatches. Again over croco swatches. Yet again later of envy.  And the backpack gave me the vapors.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, you're so right.  Especially for people who have joined recently and those who will soon be coming here to be with us.  Hmm...  Well, I can stop posting "Katia" and "Lovie" if that makes it easier.  So far I only know of Katia, Beloved Ocean, and Lovie.  Now I'm thinking that some MM lovers might even become befuddled over tPF user names and MM bag names.  I don't want anyone to be confused, and I do see how quickly and understandably all these names could be!* 



Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, a few posters have expressed that a Names list would be useful, so as to more easily distinguish between a person's Purse Forum name and the names given to a bag (i.e., Katia, Lovie, or Beloved Ocean).


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> Size-wise, I continue to be puzzled with my midi Minerva.  When you look at it from the front, it looks a bit big.  But from the back, it is just a regular size, maybe even on the small side for the style.  Maybe it's those pockets and structure on the front that makes the bag look big.  But inside I think it is just a regular size.



_Funny you should say that msd_bags, I too think that the front pockets are too large and square for the lovely rounded lines of this bag, in particular the beautiful sides.  

I emailed Marco a couple of suggestions of adapting the pockets and flap for me but he hasn't even replied.  Given that it was my suggestion to add zips to the Selene, that led to it being made for evidently many customers, I would have thought that my suggestions would have at least be acknowledged or refused_


----------



## gack

With new bags being introduced I would guess he's just busy but a quick hey message received would be good.....


----------



## msd_bags

BigCherry said:


> _Funny you should say that msd_bags, I too think that the front pockets are too large and square for the lovely rounded lines of this bag, in particular the beautiful sides.
> 
> I emailed Marco a couple of suggestions of adapting the pockets and flap for me but he hasn't even replied.  Given that it was my suggestion to add zips to the Selene, that led to it being made for evidently many customers, I would have thought that my suggestions would have at least be acknowledged or refused_



Now that you mentioned it, yeah, maybe it is the *size* pockets that are making the bag look big.  But nevertheless, to me it is also the unique design of those pockets that attract me to the bag.  

At times when I'm exchanging emails with Marco he would stop responding and then get back to me in a day or so.  Maybe you just caught him at a busy time and he was not able to get back to where he left off with his emails?  I've also voiced out some suggestions in the past to which he responded would not be so easy to implement.  So positive or not, I know he loves hearing from us.


----------



## BlueCherry

gack said:


> With new bags being introduced I would guess he's just busy but a quick hey message received would be good.....





msd_bags said:


> Now that you mentioned it, yeah, maybe it is the *size* pockets that are making the bag look big.  But nevertheless, to me it is also the unique design of those pockets that attract me to the bag.
> 
> At times when I'm exchanging emails with Marco he would stop responding and then get back to me in a day or so.  Maybe you just caught him at a busy time and he was not able to get back to where he left off with his emails?  I've also voiced out some suggestions in the past to which he responded would not be so easy to implement.  So positive or not, I know he loves hearing from us.



 Even just a "sorry - no!" would have been nice.  It has been a couple of weeks now and it was between Valentina, Marco and I, so I think I'll just leave it. I'm not one for begging 

I would love to spend my money here but the constant classic styles don't do anything for me sadly.  So the option to add a bit of metal here and there would have been great!


----------



## gack

Like the 50 studs on the bottom of a gold beauty. The symmetry is mesmerizing.


----------



## BlueCherry

gack said:


> Like the 50 studs on the bottom of a gold beauty. The symmetry is mesmerizing.



Ah yes, Katia, she is stunning alright....


----------



## pbnjam

Moonfancy said:


> *Her name is LOVIE.*


Lovie is soo LOVELY. 


soramillay said:


> Ooh, Colette replied to say there is enough blue Africa for an Angel Midi. Exciting! Also she said the Miss Ms are available right now, no need to wait! She's already ordered one, so watch her new blog for photos!
> 
> And to clear things up, all pricing quotes and orders are still to go through Valentina.


Thanks. Already contacted her. 
Also great news on the blog! Always enjoy reading her posts!


----------



## missemily

I am so curious about the black Africa leather that was talked about- does anyone have any bags or even swatches to show??


----------



## lenie

missemily said:


> I am so curious about the black Africa leather that was talked about- does anyone have any bags or even swatches to show??




No swatches. Heard from Valentina last week that they just got the black Africa leather in and will soon be starting production. As soon as we get it, we can post pictures.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am new to Purse Blog.  Trying to figure out a great purse.  I am very curious about this brand...Is there a SOULMATE mini?  I can't seem to figure out their website...


----------



## missemily

lenie said:


> No swatches. Heard from Valentina last week that they just got the black Africa leather in and will soon be starting production. As soon as we get it, we can post pictures.



Oh wonderful thanks!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Coastal jewel said:


> I am new to Purse Blog.  Trying to figure out a great purse.  I am very curious about this brand...Is there a SOULMATE mini?  I can't seem to figure out their website...


Their website lags behind their facebook page, so that's a better place to start.  But there is also a lot of information in this thread, and we have a pictures only thread that is very helpful:
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html
Welcome!


----------



## soramillay

Anyone around to help me make decisions for my Blue Africa Angel Midi? Should I choose dark grey or silver lining? Gold or silver hardware? On one hand I think silver tones will go so well together since they are cool tones. but I already have 3 dark blue bags with silver hardware so maybe I should go with gold? If I choose gold, I will take the dark grey lining.

For Canadians with MM bags, how do duties & taxes work? Do you pay CP at the door, same as with other cross-border shopping?


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Anyone around to help me make decisions for my Blue Africa Angel Midi? Should I choose dark grey or silver lining? Gold or silver hardware? On one hand I think silver tones will go so well together since they are cool tones. but I already have 3 dark blue bags with silver hardware so maybe I should go with gold? If I choose gold, I will take the dark grey lining.
> 
> For Canadians with MM bags, how do duties & taxes work? Do you pay CP at the door, same as with other cross-border shopping?



Since it sounds like you want a little variety in your blue bags, I vote go with the light gold HW.  It will go very nicely with the Blue Africa.  That's what I have on my Blue Africa Soulmate.  The dark grey lining sounds perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> No swatches. Heard from Valentina last week that they just got the black Africa leather in and will soon be starting production. As soon as we get it, we can post pictures.



Wonderful!  I was wondering about that...


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Garnet what?  A garnet Africa?  I would like to have something in red.  Warm Red.  With no pink in it.  And if MM offers something in TRUE dark Emerald Green, I will do what Gack does.  Die.*



Yes, a dark emerald would be divine.  

I asked Colette about a Red Africa, and she responded that there is a possibility for a Red.  It will require a minimum of 10 orders because it would be a special order.

I don't know what shade of Red would be available.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Her name is LOVIE.*



Hi there, Deep Blue sister!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I am super excited as I have placed my pre order for a bucket bag, I received the swatches on Thursday and I sent my order to Valentina on Friday. The swatches I asked for were the merino in dark grey and ruby red. I love both of them but decided on the dark grey with silver HW. I have an Amaranto Midi Selene and the color is very similar and I felt the dark grey was so versatile and would work year round.
> 
> I cannot wait for Marco to start making the bucket bags!!!!



Excited for you, d!  Will wait patiently for pics of your dark grey bucket bag.  More pics might persuade me to consider a dark grey bag.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Anyone around to help me make decisions for my Blue Africa Angel Midi? Should I choose dark grey or silver lining? Gold or silver hardware? On one hand I think silver tones will go so well together since they are cool tones. but I already have 3 dark blue bags with silver hardware so maybe I should go with gold? If I choose gold, I will take the dark grey lining.
> 
> For Canadians with MM bags, how do duties & taxes work? Do you pay CP at the door, same as with other cross-border shopping?



In Canada you will most likely pay duties. Mine were around $60-75 depending on the value of the bag. NO COD so far because it's through canada post delivery not a courier. CP is paid at the door. Yup. 

I love the blue and silver on my bag but the light gold would be gorgeous and bring out different tones. I like the light gray because it's a big bag and keeps it's from being too dark to find stuff. But with the midi I think either would work.


----------



## lenie

Need your opinion for the Diva. I love the color of the Cobalt blue calf leather and thought to get a Diva in this leather. I emailed Colette about this leather. She checked with Marco and he said the calf leather is thicker than the Merino leather so a Diva in calf would be more structured than the Diva in Merino. What you do you the think-a Diva in cobalt blue calf (more structured and beautiful color) or Diva in Taupe or Dark Grey Merino ( slouchier, softer bucket)?


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Since it sounds like you want a little variety in your blue bags, I vote go with the light gold HW.  It will go very nicely with the Blue Africa.  That's what I have on my Blue Africa Soulmate.  The dark grey lining sounds perfect.



Thank you! And especially for your inspiring bespoke Angel Midi that has now become part of the main collection.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> In Canada you will most likely pay duties. Mine were around $60-75 depending on the value of the bag. NO COD so far because it's through canada post delivery not a courier. CP is paid at the door. Yup.
> 
> I love the blue and silver on my bag but the light gold would be gorgeous and bring out different tones. I like the light gray because it's a big bag and keeps it's from being too dark to find stuff. But with the midi I think either would work.


Thank you for the info, it's helpful. It's true that dark linings create a black hole of a bag, but I worry about light linings getting dirty, so that's the trade off. In any case, the signature grey doesn't look that dark?


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> Need your opinion for the Diva. I love the color of the Cobalt blue calf leather and thought to get a Diva in this leather. I emailed Colette about this leather. She checked with Marco and he said the calf leather is thicker than the Merino leather so a Diva in calf would be more structured than the Diva in Merino. What you do you the think-a Diva in cobalt blue calf (more structured and beautiful color) or Diva in Taupe or Dark Grey Merino ( slouchier, softer bucket)?



I also love the cobalt blue calf color but think it would be better in something like a zhoe. I'd probably stuck to the merinos for the Diva.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Cowumbut said:


> In Canada you will most likely pay duties. Mine were around $60-75 depending on the value of the bag. NO COD so far because it's through canada post delivery not a courier. CP is paid at the door. Yup.
> 
> I love the blue and silver on my bag but the light gold would be gorgeous and bring out different tones. I like the light gray because it's a big bag and keeps it's from being too dark to find stuff. But with the midi I think either would work.


I completely agree with the light grey lining and Blue Africa leather.  I know some of you are really happy with the dark grey, but I really enjoy the contrast and find it easier to find everything in a bag with the depth of the Soulmate midi.  I guess that is one of the wonderful aspects of the MM bags is that we get what we want in the way the expresses our own individuality.

I have both a midi Soulmate and....drumroll....a midi Selene in Africa Blue.  I have the Gold HW on the Selene and I must say that I really prefer it than the silver on the Soulmate.  It's a bit of a long story why I have both, but I do now and love them equally.  I will post pictures shortly.  Both have the light grey lining.  

In addition, I had a wider cross body strap - 1 3/8" inches - made for the Soulmate that I love!  I found the narrow strap a bit uncomfortable, measured others that I have found to be easier to wear and voila a wider strap (pictures to follow.)  Thank you very much Valentina and Marco!  Again, another amazing aspect of being able to customize these gorgeous bags to our liking!


----------



## thedseer

Dmarie2020 said:


> I completely agree with the light grey lining and Blue Africa leather.  I know some of you are really happy with the dark grey, but I really enjoy the contrast and find it easier to find everything in a bag with the depth of the Soulmate midi.  I guess that is one of the wonderful aspects of the MM bags is that we get what we want in the way the expresses our own individuality.
> 
> I have both a midi Soulmate and....drumroll....a midi Selene in Africa Blue.  I have the Gold HW on the Selene and I must say that I really prefer it than the silver on the Soulmate.  It's a bit of a long story why I have both, but I do now and love them equally.  I will post pictures shortly.  Both have the light grey lining.
> 
> In addition, I had a wider cross body strap - 1 3/8" inches - made for the Soulmate that I love!  I found the narrow strap a bit uncomfortable, measured others that I have found to be easier to wear and voila a wider strap (pictures to follow.)  Thank you very much Valentina and Marco!  Again, another amazing aspect of being able to customize these gorgeous bags to our liking!



Can't wait to see pictures of the Selene! I bet it is beautiful.

I agree with the silver lining. I like the contrast of the light grey with the darker bag and find it much easier to find things.


----------



## Dmarie2020

I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!

I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.  

Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!


----------



## thedseer

Dmarie2020 said:


> I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!
> 
> I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.
> 
> Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!



Beautiful! The Selene in blue Africa is stunning.


----------



## Dmarie2020

thedseer said:


> Beautiful! The Selene in blue Africa is stunning.


Thanks so much!  

I will try to take some photos of the interior tomorrow, since I know that Soramillay is interested in the lining.  It's a bit too dark right now to really do justice of the natural day light with the Africa Blue.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Thank you for the info, it's helpful. It's true that dark linings create a black hole of a bag, but I worry about light linings getting dirty, so that's the trade off. In any case, the signature grey doesn't look that dark?




I just took this pic. Sorry it's not in natural light, but it will give you some idea. I don't think the signature grey lining is that dark.  I have no trouble seeing my things. Also, the Angel Midi is more structured and smaller than, say, the Soulmates or Selenes. So, you should have no trouble, either, seeing your things.


----------



## tenKrat

Dmarie2020 said:


> In addition, I had a wider cross body strap - 1 3/8" inches - made for the Soulmate that I love!  I found the narrow strap a bit uncomfortable, measured others that I have found to be easier to wear and voila a wider strap (pictures to follow.)  Thank you very much Valentina and Marco!  Again, another amazing aspect of being able to customize these gorgeous bags to our liking!



I like your modification of the cross body strap. I'll have to remember that.


----------



## msd_bags

Don't you think this is torture? Having the box beside you in the office but you are too busy to open it? I want to do the unboxing at a relaxed time so I can enjoy the moment.

So "CONTACT THE SENDER" in the tracking update meant it was in customs...


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Don't you think this is torture? Having the box beside you in the office but you are too busy to open it? I want to do the unboxing at a relaxed time so I can enjoy the moment.
> 
> So "CONTACT THE SENDER" in the tracking update meant it was in customs...
> 
> View attachment 3101513



Definitely torture. Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I just took this pic. Sorry it's not in natural light, but it will give you some idea. I don't think the signature grey lining is that dark.  I have no trouble seeing my things. Also, the Angel Midi is more structured and smaller than, say, the Soulmates or Selenes. So, you should have no trouble, either, seeing your things.
> View attachment 3101454




Thanks, tenKrat! Although I now think I might change my mind and go for a silver lining just because I've never had a silver lining. I think I'm overly worried about getting the lining dirty when I'm actually pretty careful. If I can take care of the satin linings of my Coach bags, I'm sure I can take care of this silver one.


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> _Funny you should say that msd_bags, I too think that the front pockets are too large and square for the lovely rounded lines of this bag, in particular the beautiful sides.  _
> 
> _I emailed Marco a couple of suggestions of adapting the pockets and flap for me but he hasn't even replied.  Given that it was my suggestion to add zips to the Selene, that led to it being made for evidently many customers, I would have thought that my suggestions would have at least be acknowledged or refused_




I think they are superbusy! I also wrote some while back with questions as well as a request for swatches, now since I saw quite a few posters had recieved some..but no replies yet..so I don't know if recieved or not ! What I will do is to send another email..written *URGENT*..perhaps this will get their attention..lol.. I do think you have some good ideas, and I would let them know!!


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> I think they are superbusy! I also wrote some while back with questions as well as a request for swatches, now since I saw quite a few posters had recieved some..but no replies yet..so I don't know if recieved or not ! What I will do is to send another email..written *URGENT*..perhaps this will get their attention..lol.. I do think you have some good ideas, and I would let them know!!



Bonnie, of all people if you are not getting replies there is no hope for the rest of us  Thanks for the support, it is appreciated.  Having waited ages for you know who to bring out some new bags, then waiting for MM to get up and running I have a seriously large bag fund built up that needs spending fast before I reach my pension age.

I would much rather spend it with Marco than the premier designers but can't wait forever and have slipped up with a few of these premier designers lol.  I agree us ladies with ideas will always keep the bags freshly styled for all.  Sometimes little tweaks feel like a whole new bag and designers need all the free help they can get


----------



## bonniekir

Dmarie2020 said:


> I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!
> 
> I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.
> 
> Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!




How lovely they look!! They do great in either gold or silver hw. Great choise to have both..Congrats with these two beauties!


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Bonnie, of all people if you are not getting replies there is no hope for the rest of us  Thanks for the support, it is appreciated.  Having waited ages for you know who to bring out some new bags, then waiting for MM to get up and running I have a seriously large bag fund built up that needs spending fast before I reach my pension age.
> 
> I would much rather spend it with Marco than the premier designers but can't wait forever and have slipped up with a few of these premier designers lol.  I agree us ladies with ideas will always keep the bags freshly styled for all.  Sometimes little tweaks feel like a whole new bag and designers need all the free help they can get




LOL!!! I think ths Blue African success surprised MM a lot, so much work lags behind..have in mind only a few people are in the workshop and Marco cuts up all the leathers by his own self .... I just think you need to sit tight a while till the AW Collection is launched on  the webpage..then MM might have some time to think (!) about your suggestions. You have a point here re the pockets on the Minerva. I would love to see the result!! 
Well, I also bought a (preloved) bag from a premier designer..and regretted this as soon as I had it in my hands..blah..quality was just not as I expected..and I can't send it back. In the closet it goes..till one of the girls passes by, perhaps one of them will like it.


----------



## msd_bags

Dmarie2020 said:


> I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!
> 
> I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.
> 
> Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!




I love your bags!! This Deep Blue Africa works so well on the (midi) Selene too!


----------



## momasaurus

My bespoke midi zip Selene with silver hardware has arrived. MM says it's the first bag in merino leather, which I just love. It's just slightly pebbled, but very soft and light with great smooth texture. Here are a bunch of photos I hope will help everyone.

First: cinched, closed (with the magnetic closure), and zipped up


----------



## momasaurus

Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!


----------



## momasaurus

Here is the grey merino midi zip Selene empty. This is a wonderful leather!


----------



## Cowumbut

Dmarie2020 said:


> I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!
> 
> I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.
> 
> Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!



They are stunning! Love the wider strap - so smart!!! I've inquired if there is enough blue and black Africa to get them made in a wider strap. The Selene is amazing in the blue too! Congrats. ...so lovely.


----------



## momasaurus

Here are swatches to compare of smoke grey pebbled leather on the left, and grey merino on the right. The colors are not as different as the picture might suggest, but you can compare the textures.


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Definitely torture. Can't wait for your reveal!




The torture did not end there! Upon arriving home, surprise!, electricity was out in our neighborhood!! So I opened the box with just a flashlight and had to wait for another 4 hours before I really saw my orders! It's night time here, I'll take pics in the morning.


----------



## anitalilac

BigCherry said:


> _Funny you should say that msd_bags, I too think that the front pockets are too large and square for the lovely rounded lines of this bag, in particular the beautiful sides.
> 
> I emailed Marco a couple of suggestions of adapting the pockets and flap for me but he hasn't even replied.  Given that it was my suggestion to add zips to the Selene, that led to it being made for evidently many customers, I would have thought that my suggestions would have at least be acknowledged or refused_



I will wait and see what changes are made if they follow your suggestions...right now the square pockets aren't doing anything for me...

I am eyeing the back pack too...but I probably request a wider shoulder strap ...well actually more of lusting  and dreaming rather then eyeing..


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!


I love love your bag!! And the contrast of the lining - just beautiful!! I just got my order too and some swatches as well.  Merinos really seem so soft and just very lightly pebbled, I like that leather!


----------



## anitalilac

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!



Oh my!


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> Here is the grey merino midi zip Selene empty. This is a wonderful leather!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!! Amazing and drool worthy.


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!



It looks so gorgeous and soft! And I would totally leave the zippers open too!


----------



## Dmarie2020

momasaurus said:


> Here is the grey merino midi zip Selene empty. This is a wonderful leather!


Momasaurus, your grey merino Selene is fabulous!  I thought I was done for the year and now seeing yours makes me think I must get at least one new bag in the merino.  So lovely!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!



Stunning bag!!  I need to email about getting this leather in my backpack! 

Please post these in our reference only thread as I am sure I am going to want to go back and drool at these pictures and they will soon be lost in this thread!


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!



This is so pretty!


----------



## Odebdo

Dmarie2020 said:


> I ended up with two Africa Blue bags...the midi Soulmate with Gold HW and light grey lining and the midi Selene with Silver HW and light grey lining.  I had a customized wider cross body strap made for the Soulmate which is perfect and less "binding" than the standard, plus it looks great on the bag.  I love, love, love the wider strap!
> 
> I think the Africa Blue is perfect for the Selene.  I also have one in Africa Bronze too and I love how this leather has a bit of structure and "stands" up on its own.   The Africa Bronze is softer than the blue, as someone else mentioned, but blue is already softening.  These are more "sturdy" leathers and while I thought I would bring my wine lamb (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate with me on my trip to France, Africa Blue is going to make the journey since I will not worry about her taking the abuse of international travel.
> 
> Another member mentioned that the blue is "like the color of an oil slick" and I could not agree more with the description  (sorry to to the author of that description, please reprimand me and claim ownership!).  I just love how the blue changes color in different light conditions.  So delighted that I ended up with both of these bags!



Love love love that you got a Selene as well.....stunning duo of beauties for you to carry!  Congrats!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I love love your bag!! And the contrast of the lining - just beautiful!! I just got my order too and some swatches as well.  Merinos really seem so soft and just very lightly pebbled, I like that leather!


Thank you, *anitalilac* and *msd_bags*. I wish there were more merino colors! I'll probably have to wait until spring because I want something blue or turquoise....


----------



## momasaurus

soramillay said:


> It looks so gorgeous and soft! And I would totally leave the zippers open too!


Thank you, *cowumbut* and *soramillay*. I love a wild colored lining. I wish they didn't have to be bespoke, though.


----------



## momasaurus

Dmarie2020 said:


> Momasaurus, your grey merino Selene is fabulous!  I thought I was done for the year and now seeing yours makes me think I must get at least one new bag in the merino.  So lovely!


I agree. I love this leather. Do the fall colors appeal to you? Go for it!!


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> Stunning bag!!  I need to email about getting this leather in my backpack!
> 
> Please post these in our reference only thread as I am sure I am going to want to go back and drool at these pictures and they will soon be lost in this thread!


Thank you, *thedseer* and *obdebo*. A merino backpack sounds luscious!


----------



## mayziemay

The grey merino Selene is gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

Thank you, everyone, for the Selene love. But it's our darling Marco who is the amazing genius here! And it is so fun to be part of this workshop family. 

I've been using the bag today and I just love it. Perfect day bag shape, but I would not feel underdressed in the evening because the leather is really so gorgeous. 

Our next group bespoke should be in merino FOR SURE!! How about the diva bucket bag? It has regular plus messenger straps. I'm dying!!


----------



## gack

You know what sucks pointy rocks?  When I first looked I thought I was 100% an Aphrodite girl. Now I want a Selene and I have a Minerva on the way. HELLOOOOOOO


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHAHA!!  I just LOVE you!!*
:lolots:




gack said:


> You know what sucks pointy rocks?  When I first looked I thought I was 100% an Aphrodite girl. Now I want a Selene and I have a Minerva on the way. HELLOOOOOOO


----------



## msd_bags

I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said. 

I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production. 

And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4] 




A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.



And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.


----------



## gack

That's a house dress?  I YAM A BIG BIG SLOB.


----------



## msd_bags

gack said:


> That's a house dress?  I YAM A BIG BIG SLOB.




Colors on it are not as vivid anymore that's why it has been demoted. [emoji23]


----------



## msd_bags

Some swatches, old and new leathers. My iphone camera is not the best, but at least you can see relative color differences.


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> 
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> 
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> 
> View attachment 3102216




I like the color you chose for Zhoe legend. It's very pretty and creamy! The gold hw goes very well with this color. Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216



Your zhoe legend is so pretty! What do you think of the style?


----------



## Moonstarr

momasaurus said:


> My bespoke midi zip Selene with silver hardware has arrived. MM says it's the first bag in merino leather, which I just love. It's just slightly pebbled, but very soft and light with great smooth texture. Here are a bunch of photos I hope will help everyone.
> 
> First: cinched, closed (with the magnetic closure), and zipped up


I love this! Congrats! If I have $ to get another bag in the next little while, this was the combo I was thinking of, except with purple lining. Now I want it even more!


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> I like the color you chose for Zhoe legend. It's very pretty and creamy! The gold hw goes very well with this color. Congrats!


Thanks! My automatic preference on bags is silver hardware, but for this I really specified light gold since I know beige will go well with light gold.  It does!!




thedseer said:


> Your zhoe legend is so pretty! What do you think of the style?


Thanks thedseer! I gave the style a lot of thought before ordering it, especially since there were few modshots and discussions about it.  I liked the original Zhoe when it was launched.  But after a while I thought, the winged/flared top might go out of style in a short time (this is just me), that's when I realized I liked the more boxy Zhoe Legend better, which originally did not appeal to me.  @Sandysandiego's modshot also sealed my decision (thanks Sandy!).  As to the shoulder style per se, I have lots of satchels, some totes and other big shoulder bags.  But I only have the Marc Jacobs Single XL for a ladylike shoulder bag.  So I really went for the style to add to my collection.


----------



## Moonstarr

I never did post a pic of my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Here's a quick shot I took in the car the other day. Loving this bag! I can't decide now though which style is my favourite. I think it's a toss up between the Selene Zip Midi and the Soulmate Midi.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216


That looks really elegant on you! The cream color really shows off the lines of this bag. It is too bad they mixed up the strap order, but at least the bag itself doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ginaf20697

msd_bags said:


> Some swatches, old and new leathers. My iphone camera is not the best, but at least you can see relative color differences.
> 
> View attachment 3102239



Ooooh the nappa looks nice and soft.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Some swatches, old and new leathers. My iphone camera is not the best, but at least you can see relative color differences.
> 
> View attachment 3102239


Oh wow, so excited to see you have swatches of all the Reds? Which is your favorite? I am thinking of ordering a bag in red cherry nappa or natural calf at some point. Leaning towards the calf, the color seems so beautiful. On that note, does anyone know if the midi Divina and the mini Divina are the same thing? Or are there three sizes?


----------



## Dmarie2020

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216


msd_bags, your one-of-a-kind Zhoe Legend is gorgeous!  Just think, you will never, ever see anyone with the exact same bag that you have!  And while you may be a bit disappointed right now with the chain/leather combo, I think over time you find that it is a very elegant look on your unique Zhoe.  And the gold HW is perfect.  Wonderful ladylike combination!


----------



## missemily

momasaurus said:


> My bespoke midi zip Selene with silver hardware has arrived. MM says it's the first bag in merino leather, which I just love. It's just slightly pebbled, but very soft and light with great smooth texture. Here are a bunch of photos I hope will help everyone.
> 
> First: cinched, closed (with the magnetic closure), and zipped up


I love this!!! It's so pretty!!! Do the zippers open to a compartment?


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> That looks really elegant on you! The cream color really shows off the lines of this bag. It is too bad they mixed up the strap order, but at least the bag itself doesn't disappoint.


Thanks soramillay! I still like the bag with the chain strap, it's just that I feel an all leather strap is more timeless.



soramillay said:


> Oh wow, so excited to see you have swatches of all the Reds? Which is your favorite? I am thinking of ordering a bag in red cherry nappa or natural calf at some point. Leaning towards the calf, the color seems so beautiful. On that note, does anyone know if the midi Divina and the mini Divina are the same thing? Or are there three sizes?


Color-wise, Red Cherry nappa and Candy Red nappa are my favorites.  The Candy Red is a brighter red, could there be a very slight orange undertone?? 

The Red Cherry natural calf is almost Wine colored. And I think this natural calf leather is a very smooth and thick one.  It is even smoother than nappa. I think it is a bit glossed and with the thickness, will suit structured bags.



Dmarie2020 said:


> msd_bags, your one-of-a-kind Zhoe Legend is gorgeous!  Just think, you will never, ever see anyone with the exact same bag that you have!  And while you may be a bit disappointed right now with the chain/leather combo, I think over time you find that it is a very elegant look on your unique Zhoe.  And the gold HW is perfect.  Wonderful ladylike combination!


Thanks so much Dmarie!  You're right that this is one of a kind!  Can't wait for the chance to use it!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216



So gorgeous!   She seems surprisingly large - perfect size.  Love the color too.  Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216


 
*Wow, is the beige elegant or what!!! I'm stunned!!Such a versatile colour!!! I'm more of a slobby person to ever being able to use the model or colour  in any way, but I can appreciate others  Big congrats! ( Personally I think the chains suit the strap and makes it all seem a bit 'lighter' ..like with the Aphrodite strap)*


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Some swatches, old and new leathers. My iphone camera is not the best, but at least you can see relative color differences.
> 
> View attachment 3102239




Thanks for posting. Funny how different batches can turn out!!


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr said:


> I never did post a pic of my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Here's a quick shot I took in the car the other day. Loving this bag! I can't decide now though which style is my favourite. I think it's a toss up between the Selene Zip Midi and the Soulmate Midi.


I joined the group bespoke on behalf of a friend.  So  I've seen both styles irl now. I can't decide too which I like better, both are pretty, though I think of the Soulmate midi as more of a hand carry bag than shoulder. I might get a regular Soulmate next year in a soft leather like that Merinos.  Congrats on your beautiful bag!



carterazo said:


> So gorgeous!   She seems surprisingly large - perfect size.  Love the color too.  Congrats!


She is definitely not small.  I really wanted this size when I ordered, so happy that the size is as expected. Thanks!



bonniekir said:


> *Wow, is the beige elegant or what!!! I'm stunned!!Such a versatile colour!!! I'm more of a slobby person to ever being able to use the model or colour  in any way, but I can appreciate others  Big congrats! ( Personally I think the chains suit the strap and makes it all seem a bit 'lighter' ..like with the Aphrodite strap)*


Thansk Bonnie!! I'm really happy when Marco suggested this color/leather.  When I said close to the shimmer cream nabuk, I think he really got a feel of the shade I was looking for.  As to the chain strap, I find it pretty and works fine on this style too.  I was just maybe going after a more timeless design?  Well, I'm confused now, haha.


----------



## BlueCherry

momasaurus said:


> My bespoke midi zip Selene with silver hardware has arrived. MM says it's the first bag in merino leather, which I just love. It's just slightly pebbled, but very soft and light with great smooth texture. Here are a bunch of photos I hope will help everyone.
> 
> First: cinched, closed (with the magnetic closure), and zipped up



Your bag is stunning - congratulations!  I always steer clear of pebbled as I'm a nappa fan, would you say this was something in-between?  It looks quite a thick leather, is it heavy?  The fuchsia lining looks awesome too poking out from those pockets.


----------



## gack

The next question....her name?


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> Your bag is really such a lovely colour, isn't it great when Marco says I have a little something special not used in my collection
> 
> I had the wrong strap sent with my Mum's bag so another was sent.  My Mum was in fact delighted that she could have leather one day and then chain the next.  Perhaps you could do this and you'll always have a choice of straps which would be nice when it's a favoured bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

gack said:


> That's a house dress?  I YAM A BIG BIG SLOB.



Mod shot???


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonstarr said:


> I never did post a pic of my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Here's a quick shot I took in the car the other day. Loving this bag! I can't decide now though which style is my favourite. I think it's a toss up between the Selene Zip Midi and the Soulmate Midi.



This really is a fantastic shade of blue, I wish it was available in nappa or smooth calf leather.  Or even a shiny smooth...


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> LOL!!! I think ths Blue African success surprised MM a lot, so much work lags behind..have in mind only a few people are in the workshop and Marco cuts up all the leathers by his own self .... I just think you need to sit tight a while till the AW Collection is launched on  the webpage..then MM might have some time to think (!) about your suggestions. You have a point here re the pockets on the Minerva. I would love to see the result!!
> Well, I also bought a (preloved) bag from a premier designer..and regretted this as soon as I had it in my hands..blah..quality was just not as I expected..and I can't send it back. In the closet it goes..till one of the girls passes by, perhaps one of them will like it.



Actually it was a fantastic response for a first group bespoke wasn't it.  Let's hope he's put the email in his pending then until he's not superbusy because I do want another Minerva.

My premier designer bag left the box for about 2 seconds before being parcelled up for return.  Nothing excites me any more and any bags I do like come only with gold hardware.  I am reluctant to buy preloved unless I now where it's coming from .  I'm sure one of the girls won't be long taking it off your hands.


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Thanks thedseer! I gave the style a lot of thought before ordering it, especially since there were few modshots and discussions about it.  I liked the original Zhoe when it was launched.  But after a while I thought, the winged/flared top might go out of style in a short time (this is just me), that's when I realized I liked the more boxy Zhoe Legend better, which originally did not appeal to me.  @Sandysandiego's modshot also sealed my decision (thanks Sandy!).  As to the shoulder style per se, I have lots of satchels, some totes and other big shoulder bags.  But I only have the Marc Jacobs Single XL for a ladylike shoulder bag.  So I really went for the style to add to my collection.



It's very elegant. I think I prefer it without wings.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216


Beautiful bag! Congrats. I love the Zhoe (mine is red), and smooth leather. So great MM could get you the perfect color.


----------



## momasaurus

Moonstarr said:


> I love this! Congrats! If I have $ to get another bag in the next little while, this was the combo I was thinking of, except with purple lining. Now I want it even more!


You will NOT be sorry! Purple lining sounds awesome.


----------



## momasaurus

missemily said:


> I love this!!! It's so pretty!!! Do the zippers open to a compartment?


This was not at all clear to me either : the zippers open to beautifully lined compartments that go out to the side of the bag, not towards each other in the center. (Does that make sense?) They will be great for anything flat ( boarding ticket, concert tickets, passport ) or small (phone, keys). I will try to take pix later.


----------



## momasaurus

BigCherry said:


> Your bag is stunning - congratulations!  I always steer clear of pebbled as I'm a nappa fan, would you say this was something in-between?  It looks quite a thick leather, is it heavy?  The fuchsia lining looks awesome too poking out from those pockets.


Merino is not at all heavy, and it is natural grain. Pebbled leather is stamped on the surface (and is heavier, I think). If you like nappa and natural calf (as I do), you will like merino also. It seems softer and more pliant. I hope this helps.


----------



## missemily

Someone posted a shot of the soulmate and soulmate midi for me for which I am grateful!! Does anyone have both bags and would they be willing to post a modeling pic of wearing them both?? I am really debating back and forth on sizing! Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## renza

momasaurus said:


> Here's the fuchsia lining. I honestly think I'm going to leave the side zippers open and let the color peek out!


WOW that lining! I love the pink with the gray!


----------



## BlueCherry

momasaurus said:


> Merino is not at all heavy, and it is natural grain. Pebbled leather is stamped on the surface (and is heavier, I think). If you like nappa and natural calf (as I do), you will like merino also. It seems softer and more pliant. I hope this helps.



It does help greatly, thanks!  I might wait a few weeks and see how you get on with the leather because I've given up rushing into bags now I'm old and wise


----------



## soramillay

soramillay said:


> Thanks, tenKrat! Although I now think I might change my mind and go for a silver lining just because I've never had a silver lining. I think I'm overly worried about getting the lining dirty when I'm actually pretty careful. If I can take care of the satin linings of my Coach bags, I'm sure I can take care of this silver one.




Update: I just ordered my Angel Midi with silver lining and gold hardware! Thanks to everyone who took photos of the linings just to share with me, I appreciate it so much. Now for the waiting game...


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> My bespoke midi zip Selene with silver hardware has arrived. MM says it's the first bag in merino leather, which I just love. It's just slightly pebbled, but very soft and light with great smooth texture. Here are a bunch of photos I hope will help everyone.
> 
> First: cinched, closed (with the magnetic closure), and zipped up



Snazzy!  I like it!


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> Here is the grey merino midi zip Selene empty. This is a wonderful leather!



Another fabulous puddle of leather.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> I don't mind!  I've been waiting for my pics of the Zhoe Legend.  Thank you for posting your pics.
> 
> I like the chain strap.  Your bag is a classic beauty, msd.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Some swatches, old and new leathers. My iphone camera is not the best, but at least you can see relative color differences.



Thank you, thank you for posting your swatches.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonstarr said:


> I never did post a pic of my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Here's a quick shot I took in the car the other day. Loving this bag! I can't decide now though which style is my favourite. I think it's a toss up between the Selene Zip Midi and the Soulmate Midi.



Hi, little Deep Blue sis!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Update: I just ordered my Angel Midi with silver lining and gold hardware! Thanks to everyone who took photos of the linings just to share with me, I appreciate it so much. Now for the waiting game...



A Deep Blue Angel Midi.

I cannot wait to see her, soramillay.


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> A Deep Blue Angel Midi.
> 
> I cannot wait to see her, soramillay.


There are so many members of the Africa leather family now, it's like a big happy extended clan! I will surely post pics when she gets here!


----------



## clu0984

Do you think the merino gray is like gray  leather that was used in the BE bags (ie the one used for the Love Me)?  Just trying to get a feel of what it's like as I can't see it


----------



## momasaurus

renza said:


> WOW that lining! I love the pink with the gray!


Thank you, *renza*. I am loving this bag!


----------



## momasaurus

BigCherry said:


> It does help greatly, thanks!  I might wait a few weeks and see how you get on with the leather because I've given up rushing into bags now I'm old and wise


I hear you. Will report back in a while. I am old but not so wise. I just lucked out with this one!!


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Another fabulous puddle of leather.


Thank you, *Tenkrat*.


----------



## momasaurus

clu0984 said:


> Do you think the merino gray is like gray  leather that was used in the BE bags (ie the one used for the Love Me)?  Just trying to get a feel of what it's like as I can't see it


Wish I could help - I don't know the BE bags. (Late to the party, I know!) You should write to Valentina or Colette.


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> Do you think the merino gray is like gray  leather that was used in the BE bags (ie the one used for the Love Me)?  Just trying to get a feel of what it's like as I can't see it



I got a swatch of merino in dark grey and I have a Love Me in the matte grey that you're talking about. The merino strikes me as a much softer leather texture wise and stiffness. It will develop a different patina I think as well-not as shiny as the worked in matte BE grey. It won't be structured from what I can tell but definitely email Colette she will be able to give you an excellent idea of what it's like.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## djfmn

I have a swatch of the merino in dark grey and it is a soft leather. I am having a bucket bag made in this leather. I think it will turn out really well because it is so soft and not too stiff perfect for a bucket bag style. I did not have the matte grey but I had a matte black in a Love Me and it was a lot more stiff then the swatch I have of the merino dark grey.


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone ordered a bag in burgundy? I am curious if MM's burgundy is more red or brown. 

I once bought a burgundy bag from an online store and when it arrived, it was better described as dark brown.


----------



## clu0984

Cowumbut said:


> I got a swatch of merino in dark grey and I have a Love Me in the matte grey that you're talking about. The merino strikes me as a much softer leather texture wise and stiffness. It will develop a different patina I think as well-not as shiny as the worked in matte BE grey. It won't be structured from what I can tell but definitely email Colette she will be able to give you an excellent idea of what it's like.  Just my opinion though.




Thank you so much!


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> I have a swatch of the merino in dark grey and it is a soft leather. I am having a bucket bag made in this leather. I think it will turn out really well because it is so soft and not too stiff perfect for a bucket bag style. I did not have the matte grey but I had a matte black in a Love Me and it was a lot more stiff then the swatch I have of the merino dark grey.




Thanks for your input


----------



## thedseer

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone ordered a bag in burgundy? I am curious if MM's burgundy is more red or brown.
> 
> I once bought a burgundy bag from an online store and when it arrived, it was better described as dark brown.



I believe the pictures only reference thread has a few pictures if a burgundy bag if that helps. It is Colette's bag.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I have a swatch of the merino in dark grey and it is a soft leather. I am having a bucket bag made in this leather. I think it will turn out really well because it is so soft and not too stiff perfect for a bucket bag style. I did not have the matte grey but I had a matte black in a Love Me and it was a lot more stiff then the swatch I have of the merino dark grey.



Thanks for the info. Looks like I now have a wish list...


----------



## anabg

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone ordered a bag in burgundy? I am curious if MM's burgundy is more red or brown.
> 
> I once bought a burgundy bag from an online store and when it arrived, it was better described as dark brown.



I posted pictures of a midi Selene in burgundy somewhere on this thread. It was back in early June..


----------



## Dmarie2020

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone ordered a bag in burgundy? I am curious if MM's burgundy is more red or brown.
> 
> I once bought a burgundy bag from an online store and when it arrived, it was better described as dark brown.


I had a midi Soulmate made in a wine lamb leather.  This was a bespoke leather since the workshop was out of the Burgundi leather.  I just love this beautiful leather.  Pictures on page 250, here's the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-250.html


----------



## Moonfancy

*Cherry, are you still wanting more hardware?  I do too.  Want to decide on something and then confront MM together?
*



BigCherry said:


> Your bag is stunning - congratulations!  I always steer clear of pebbled as I'm a nappa fan, would you say this was something in-between?  It looks quite a thick leather, is it heavy?  The fuchsia lining looks awesome too poking out from those pockets.


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG, she is AMAZING!  I love her so much!  So ladylike.  So very, very pretty!  I really LOVE her golden chains.  The make her look so feminine!  What a fabulous one-of-a-kind bag!  MM is famous for his one-of-a-kind bags!  When he is Very Famous, your bag will be worth millions!  *





msd_bags said:


> I can now post about my order! I ordered a group bespoke midi Soulmate for a friend. And for me, a Zhoe Legend in beige calf. I asked Marco the closest nappa leather in color to his shimmer cream nabuk. The nappas were either too white or too yellow. He recommended this calf he has on hand but which he said he does not use for his collection. This is a bit thinner he said.
> 
> I love the color!! It is what I was looking for! I could use a bit more thickness on the leather but I knew what I was getting from the start. And the thin leather actually makes the bag so lightweight, so it is fine. I actually requested for an all leather strap, but maybe they missed that during production.
> 
> And since there has not been much posts about Zhoe Legend, I'm posting several photos here. Hope you don't mind. Love the bag!! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3102214
> 
> 
> A comparison pic with a Marc Jacobs Single XL. The Single XL is taller but almost the same width.
> View attachment 3102215
> 
> 
> And finally, mod shots. I'm in my house dress, please excuse the outfit. The strap is at the 2nd to the shortest length.
> View attachment 3102216


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Cherry, are you still wanting more hardware?  I do too.  Want to decide on something and then confront MM together?
> 
> *




Woo hoo!! You've made my night (it's 10pm here) because I know you will MAKE Marco give in with your poetic and persuasive prose. I keep ordering bags online and returning them because there's something missing. I took out my Selene midi zip today and used it and it reminded me that there is someone out there who can give us ladies what we want. 

So are we talking about adding a studded belt or some dangly studded straps. Or maybe 4 mini zipped pockets or a strip of leather woven through chains or grommets. Or maybe the whole lot? What bag are you thinking of? 

I'm chuckling at confront..... [emoji23]


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't have the other brand's matte grey bag, but I have a swatch of the leather.  I also have a swatch of MM's Merino grey.  Hands down, Merino grey wins the softness race.  Also, I have scratched both the grey matte and the grey Merino, and the Merino did not mar, but the grey matte did. *




clu0984 said:


> Do you think the merino gray is like gray  leather that was used in the BE bags (ie the one used for the Love Me)?  Just trying to get a feel of what it's like as I can't see it


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, I don't know what bag I want.  What do you want?  Is there anyone else out there who would like a bag with more hardware on it?  Raise your hand.  I cannot do structured.  I have tried, but I think structured bags look ridiculous on me.  Give me a feed bag with some bling, and I am a happy girl.*




BigCherry said:


> Woo hoo!! You've made my night (it's 10pm here) because I know you will MAKE Marco give in with your poetic and persuasive prose. I keep ordering bags online and returning them because there's something missing. I took out my Selene midi zip today and used it and it reminded me that there is someone out there who can give us ladies what we want.
> 
> So are we talking about adding a studded belt or some dangly studded straps. Or maybe 4 mini zipped pockets or a strip of leather woven through chains or grommets. Or maybe the whole lot? What bag are you thinking of?
> 
> I'm chuckling at confront..... [emoji23]


----------



## Moonfancy

*Did you put her on our Pictures Only thread?
*


anabg said:


> I posted pictures of a midi Selene in burgundy somewhere on this thread. It was back in early June..


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I don't know what bag I want.  What do you want?  Is there anyone else out there who would like a bag with more hardware on it?  Raise your hand.  I cannot do structured.  I have tried, but I think structured bags look ridiculous on me.  Give me a feed bag with some bling, and I am a happy girl.*




I'm not very good if a bag is too structured, but I do like some organization.  That's why the Soulmate works for me.    I just read the posts about the merino, and how it apparently doesn't scratch easily.  That's got me thinking (unfortunately) ... about a full brown merino Soulmate with Tiffany blue lining and perhaps 4" straps for autumn.  Let's see ... I have a Dooney Chelsea in brown Florentine leather.  If I donated that, then ...


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I don't know what bag I want.  What do you want?  Is there anyone else out there who would like a bag with more hardware on it?  Raise your hand.  I cannot do structured.  I have tried, but I think structured bags look ridiculous on me.  Give me a feed bag with some bling, and I am a happy girl.*




I don't mind structured or slouchy but I don't carry huge bags because I only carry a make up bag, a slim pouch, a mini wallet, phone and a tiny tin of dog treats most days. But if bag is slouchy I don't mind it bigger than say a structured version. Ha the bigger the bag the more bling required...

There was a couple of ladies but I can't look through the threads right now as my laptop is at the office and hate browsing on my phone lol. Happy to look tomorrow though.


----------



## BlueCherry

How about a blinged up Angel or Angel midi. We could have some metal instead of tassels, maybe loads of zips on the front pockets and a belt of some sort on the top part.


----------



## anabg

I got my last 2 swatches. Pebbled Capuccino and dark gray.


----------



## the_baglover

anabg said:


> I posted pictures of a midi Selene in burgundy somewhere on this thread. It was back in early June..



Hi, if you own a bag in this colour, what shade is the burgundy? I just want to know if it's more red or if it leans more toward brown^_^


----------



## the_baglover

thedseer said:


> I believe the pictures only reference thread has a few pictures if a burgundy bag if that helps. It is Colette's bag.



Thank you. I saw it but her picture is half in shadow and half in light.


----------



## soramillay

the_baglover said:


> Thank you. I saw it but her picture is half in shadow and half in light.


Do you want to email Colette for a swatch? She is in the US so you should get it fast. Maybe that is best. Color is so subjective.

Edit: sorry, realized you are in Asia. Well, she owns that burgundy bag so maybe you can email and ask her anyway. She may be able to take a few photos for you. Her contact is here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca


----------



## ajamy

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I don't know what bag I want.  What do you want?  Is there anyone else out there who would like a bag with more hardware on it?  Raise your hand.  I cannot do structured.  I have tried, but I think structured bags look ridiculous on me.  Give me a feed bag with some bling, and I am a happy girl.*


Little zipped pockets on the outside of bags are great - also shoulder handles fixed to metal rings and leather billets (similar to the selene) - would like to see those on an Angel


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Update: I just ordered my Angel Midi with silver lining and gold hardware! Thanks to everyone who took photos of the linings just to share with me, I appreciate it so much. Now for the waiting game...


Waiting for a bag is such sweet sorrow.  Please post your bag when you get her.



tenKrat said:


> [
> 
> I don't mind!  I've been waiting for my pics of the Zhoe Legend.  Thank you for posting your pics.
> 
> I like the chain strap.  Your bag is a classic beauty, msd.


Thanks tenKrat!  Did you order/are you going to order one soon?  I'm in love with my bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Been "chatting" with Marco and the AW15 bags have not all been shown yet. He has confirmed they have been so busy but the MM Icon bags should be revealed on the new website soon and there are other exciting new things to come.


----------



## gack

We're waiting patiently.


----------



## gack

oh gawd why aren't they posted yet


----------



## BlueCherry

The Miss M's in cobalt are on FB now


----------



## Moonfancy

*Cherry, do you want to wait and choose our Bling Bag when MM releases a new style?*



BigCherry said:


> Been "chatting" with Marco and the AW15 bags have not all been shown yet. He has confirmed they have been so busy but the MM Icon bags should be revealed on the new website soon and there are other exciting new things to come.


----------



## gack

The way the end of the straps matches the slant of the M makes me feel lightheaded.


----------



## Moonfancy

*He will post all his new stuff on his FB page before it gets to his website.  Remember when he did that for some other styles?  I think he and his staff are performing some really demanding catch-up.  Sometimes it's hard to remember the MM team is a very small one.  That does make our waits longer, but it also makes our bags the most special in the world.  There is a whole handful of ladies here who have one-of-a-kind purses!  

Like, for example, if I wrote to some Premium/Luxury Designer and said in my letter,  "I want to order your (insert style name).  Oh, and could you please change your signature tan lining to bright purple?  And as for the straps, I would like them to be 2" longer.  And please add 50 studs to the bottom of the bag instead of your usual four.  I realize you only make full-sized bags, but I want you to redesign this style and make it a midi.  And last but not least, please make my bag in a new kind of leather that is called Africa.  I know you don't carry that leather, but I'm sure you can find some for me.  I am so excited to be able to buy this wonderful bag for less than $500!  Thank you very much!  I can hardly wait!"  

Do you know what that Premium/Luxury handbag producer would write back?  "Sorry, but we don't serve customers who live on other planets."

I think we are so lucky!  Even if we have to wait longer!  
*


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Cherry, do you want to wait and choose our Bling Bag when MM releases a new style?*




Much as I hate waiting I think it would be prudent. Once he gets his current collection ready I think he might just be ready to indulge us our bling [emoji6]


----------



## Moonfancy

*Great!  I'm so excited!  We're going to have such shiny, happy pocketbooks!*




BigCherry said:


> Much as I hate waiting I think it would be prudent. Once he gets his current collection ready I think he might just be ready to indulge us our bling [emoji6]


----------



## gack

The excitement. It is contagious.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *He will post all his new stuff on his FB page before it gets to his website.  Remember when he did that for some other styles?  I think he and his staff are performing some really demanding catch-up.  Sometimes it's hard to remember the MM team is a very small one.  That does make our waits longer, but it also makes our bags the most special in the world.  There is a whole handful of ladies here who have one-of-a-kind purses!
> 
> Like, for example, if I wrote to some Premium/Luxury Designer and said in my letter,  "I want to order your (insert style name).  Oh, and could you please change your signature tan lining to bright purple?  And as for the straps, I would like them to be 2" longer.  And please add 50 studs to the bottom of the bag instead of your usual four.  I realize you only make full-sized bags, but I want you to redesign this style and make it a midi.  And last but not least, please make my bag in a new kind of leather that is called Africa.  I know you don't carry that leather, but I'm sure you can find some for me.  I am so excited to be able to buy this wonderful bag for less than $500!  Thank you very much!  I can hardly wait!"
> 
> Do you know what that Premium/Luxury handbag producer would write back?  "Sorry, but we don't serve customers who live on other planets."
> 
> I think we are so lucky!  Even if we have to wait longer!
> *




You are quite right Moonie...we are very lucky indeedy to have Marco and his small workshop. While the wait leaves me on pins and needles...it is also neat to know my bag is made for ME...after I order it! Very special indeed!


----------



## anabg

Oh my. Just came from the Facebook page. I am definitely ordering a Miss M, regular size.  The color, I am not so sure of.  I never ordered any natural calf leathers thinking I would just go for a slouchy bag, instead.  Brown looks great.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Oh my. Just came from the Facebook page. I am definitely ordering a Miss M, regular size.  The color, I am not so sure of.  I never ordered any natural calf leathers thinking I would just go for a slouchy bag, instead.  Brown looks great.


I am also loving that brown!! Though I already have a midi Selene in Nut Brown and brown bags are sometimes difficult for me to pair with my outfits.  So I will likely order this Miss M (maybe early next year as I just got some new MMs) in another color.  Maybe taupe...


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> I am also loving that brown!! Though I already have a midi Selene in Nut Brown and brown bags are sometimes difficult for me to pair with my outfits.  So I will likely order this Miss M (maybe early next year as I just got some new MMs) in another color.  Maybe taupe...



I have a lot of brown bags (LV).  But still, it looks stunning.  Hmm, maybe dark gray or taupe.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I have a lot of brown bags (LV).  But still, it looks stunning.  Hmm, maybe dark gray or taupe.




Marco makes it difficult for us to decide with all these beautiful choices!!


----------



## gack

Did anyone ask about rolled handles?


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> Did anyone ask about rolled handles?



Not yet. I want to see what else is coming out before I email them.  It would be good if they would post a picture with the rolled handle option.


----------



## soramillay

gack said:


> Did anyone ask about rolled handles?



I did actually. Marco doesn't really want to do it as he feels it is not true to his design for Miss M. He designed her to have flat handles. But Valentina says we MM ladies shall have whatever we like (so yes he will make them if we so desire).

At first, I did want to opt for the rolled handles. But I was thinking... would doing so make it less original... and more derivative of brands like Dior and YSL? The more I thought about it, the more persuaded I was to keep to Marco's original design.

Anyway I have yet to order the bag..Still mulling over it. Two bags get me free shipping but I don't know, maybe I should just love one new bag at a time. Do most of you end up ordering two every time?


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> I did actually. Marco doesn't really want to do it as he feels it is not true to his design for Miss M. He designed her to have flat handles. But Valentina says we MM ladies shall have whatever we like (so yes he will make them if we so desire).
> 
> At first, I did want to opt for the rolled handles. But I was thinking... would doing so make it less original... and more derivative of brands like Dior and YSL? The more I thought about it, the more persuaded I was to keep to Marco's original design.
> 
> Anyway I have yet to order the bag..Still mulling over it. Two bags get me free shipping but I don't know, maybe I should just love one new bag at a time. Do most of you end up ordering two every time?




The question of ordering 2 bags was a dilemma for me too. The first time around, it was just one bag for me (Oct 2014). And then, I really timed my next order so that I have funds for 2 (April 2015) to take advantage of free shipping. And then, I was supposed to order latter part of this year. But then the group bespoke order happened and a friend was interested, so I had to order my own early to avail of the shipping promo (July 2015). My enemy in ordering is actually high customs duty and tax in my country - adds about 30-35% to the cost.


----------



## tenKrat

Swatches (pic taken in bright sunlight outdoors)

Top left: Dark Grey merinos
Top right:  Pebbled Cappuccino
Bottom left:  Taupe merinos
Bottom right:  Pebbled Nut Brown


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Waiting for a bag is such sweet sorrow.  Please post your bag when you get her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tenKrat!  Did you order/are you going to order one soon?  I'm in love with my bag!




I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust vachetta with light gold hardware and red lining. Yum.


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> oh gawd why aren't they posted yet




I know, right?!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust vachetta with light gold hardware and red lining. Yum.



Wow, that sounds so pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust vachetta with light gold hardware and red lining. Yum.


Can't wait to see this!!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust vachetta with light gold hardware and red lining. Yum.



Sounds amazing! I ended up getting the merino swatches and ordered a dark grey Soulmate,  longer handles, no centre compartment,  wider cross body strap and emerald lining!!! I'm dying to see my bags!! (Black africa)


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust vachetta with light gold hardware and red lining. Yum.


That sounds fabulous! I am a big fan of fun linings.


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Sounds amazing! I ended up getting the merino swatches and ordered a dark grey Soulmate,  longer handles, no centre compartment,  wider cross body strap and emerald lining!!! I'm dying to see my bags!! (Black africa)


Sounds fabulous! And those are great options for the Soulmate. I wish I had omitted the central zip compartment, and asked for a wider messenger strap. You will love the grey merino leather also!!


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> That sounds fabulous! I am a big fan of fun linings.



Thank you! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> Sounds fabulous! And those are great options for the Soulmate. I wish I had omitted the central zip compartment, and asked for a wider messenger strap. You will love the grey merino leather also!!



I actually asked after the fact for my blue Africa to get just the wider shoulder strap and they were able to accommodate. ...my black one is still in production so they modified my order for the wider strap. I would ask if you really want one. They are so fantastic at MM. It was only 30 if I remember correctly. And thanks! I can't wait for the merino....


----------



## missemily

I can't wait to see the black Africa!!! May I ask momasaurus why do you dislike the center compartment? I am planning to order a midi soulmate and am undecided if I want the compartment or not


----------



## djfmn

missemily said:


> I can't wait to see the black Africa!!! May I ask momasaurus why do you dislike the center compartment? I am planning to order a midi soulmate and am undecided if I want the compartment or not



Missemily I have 5 midi Soulmates and I really like the central pocket with the zipper. It allows me to keep things like my wallet and things that I value in a zipped up central compartment the other stuff goes on either side in the open compartments. 

It makes it easier when I am traveling and for me it is a safety issue. If that is not a concern to you and you want easy access then do away with the compartment. 

I was considering not having a compartment in my Africa blue midi Soulmate but I really like it on my other midi Soulmates so I decided to keep it. I think it is all a matter of preference.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Missemily I have 5 midi Soulmates and I really like the central pocket with the zipper. It allows me to keep things like my wallet and things that I value in a zipped up central compartment the other stuff goes on either side in the open compartments.
> 
> 
> 
> It makes it easier when I am traveling and for me it is a safety issue. If that is not a concern to you and you want easy access then do away with the compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering not having a compartment in my Africa blue midi Soulmate but I really like it on my other midi Soulmates so I decided to keep it. I think it is all a matter of preference.




I love that you have FIVE Soulmates!  Now I know someone else shares my affinity for this style.


----------



## missemily

Thank you for the info!!!


----------



## the_baglover

soramillay said:


> Do you want to email Colette for a swatch? She is in the US so you should get it fast. Maybe that is best. Color is so subjective.
> 
> Edit: sorry, realized you are in Asia. Well, she owns that burgundy bag so maybe you can email and ask her anyway. She may be able to take a few photos for you. Her contact is here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca



Thank you for the link! I don't want to bother her so I'll wait and see if someone else gets a bag in Burgundy.


----------



## gack

That's what she's there for and she loves to talk Massaccesi and share the joy. I'm sure I t's no bother


----------



## anabg

the_baglover said:


> Thank you for the link! I don't want to bother her so I'll wait and see if someone else gets a bag in Burgundy.



I am going over to my mom's today. I will try to take pictures of hers. It's a Selene midi size.


----------



## momasaurus

missemily said:


> I can't wait to see the black Africa!!! May I ask momasaurus why do you dislike the center compartment? I am planning to order a midi soulmate and am undecided if I want the compartment or not


You should also get opinions from people who have had the Soulmate longer. If you tuck a magazine into the purse, it's too tall for the magnetic closure. By the way, the sides each close onto the central pocket, if that makes sense. It seems as if you are meant to snap the sides and pretend the central zipped part is your purse, and that you have these extra wide hips holding other stuff. I have the midi size. Maybe the full size makes more sense?


----------



## tenKrat

missemily said:


> I can't wait to see the black Africa!!! May I ask momasaurus why do you dislike the center compartment? I am planning to order a midi soulmate and am undecided if I want the compartment or not



Missemily, I opted not to have the center zip compartment on my regular Soulmate because I use that bag on days I know I will carry more than usual.  For example, it's easier to put a cardigan in the bag without having a center compartment in the way. (But I do carry her on days that I don't carry much, too, just because I love my Deep Blue Soulmate.)

On the other hand, I will include the center zip compartment in the Soulmate Midi that I will order eventually because I plan to put my wallet and other valuables in there. Whatever little else I put in the bag will just go on either side of the compartment.


----------



## anabg

So..  summer is almost over and I have not used my turquoise Selene midi as much as I wanted to...  Is it dark enough that I could use it all year round?  What do you guys think?


----------



## gack

I never ever go by rules or dos and donts.  Want to carry it?  Carry it!  Viva la Massaccesi!!!


----------



## anabg

This is my mom's burgundy bag


----------



## soramillay

Wear! I love to see people wearing color in winter, it gets so drab with all the blacks and browns.


----------



## leechiyong

anabg said:


> So..  summer is almost over and I have not used my turquoise Selene midi as much as I wanted to...  Is it dark enough that I could use it all year round?  What do you guys think?


It'll look great with other jewel-tones.  I definitely think it can be worn year round.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> So..  summer is almost over and I have not used my turquoise Selene midi as much as I wanted to...  Is it dark enough that I could use it all year round?  What do you guys think?




My philosophy is if I want to use a bag winter or summer I do. I do not believe in colors for winter and colors for summer. I use everything all year round. I use black bags in summer and winter and I personally do not believe in any rules. Enjoy your bags when ever you want to use them. It is like no white after labor day that used to be something people adhered to but not any more. Go ahead enjoy your bag all year round.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My philosophy is if I want to use a bag winter or summer I do. I do not believe in colors for winter and colors for summer. I use everything all year round. I use black bags in summer and winter and I personally do not believe in any rules. Enjoy your bags when ever you want to use them. It is like no white after labor day that used to be something people adhered to but not any more. Go ahead enjoy your bag all year round.



This!  1000% agreed.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> So..  summer is almost over and I have not used my turquoise Selene midi as much as I wanted to...  Is it dark enough that I could use it all year round?  What do you guys think?


 


djfmn said:


> My philosophy is if I want to use a bag winter or summer I do. I do not believe in colors for winter and colors for summer. I use everything all year round. I use black bags in summer and winter and I personally do not believe in any rules. Enjoy your bags when ever you want to use them. It is like no white after labor day that used to be something people adhered to but not any more. Go ahead enjoy your bag all year round.




Good response, Di!  I absolutely agree . In wintertime , when it's most dark and drab outdoors, I enjoy wearing a colouful bag, this cheers me up!


----------



## bonniekir

gack said:


> I never ever go by rules or dos and donts.  Want to carry it?  Carry it!  Viva la Massaccesi!!!




So true !!
 :rockettes:


----------



## anabg

Thanks, girls. I love the bag and would have hated to have to put it away.


----------



## Moonfancy

*The ONLY "Labor Day Rule" I still follow is white shoes.  (Note I did NOT say off white or beige...etc...)  I mean SNOW WHTE.  Well, unless they are tennis shoes.  
*



anabg said:


> Thanks, girls. I love the bag and would have hated to have to put it away.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Hi everyone,

Have any of the mini bags been released yet?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Probably most of y'all already have some beautiful new AW swatches, but I wanted to address the True Rust Lovers out there.  The Rust Vacchetta is NOT the kind of rust we think about when we think about RUST.  This Rust Vacchetta is completely gorgeous, but it is more on the brown side.  A swoon-worthy brown, to be sure, but not rust.

I only got my Rust Vacchetta swatch today, so I didn't know about this.  I thought it was going to be the Rust Of My Drerams, and maybe MM will still be able to find that rare Rust one day.  And I suppose some people might see some rust in the Rust Vaccetta, but I did not.  Everyone's eyes are different, however. 

It's SO GREAT to see swatches so you can really know what these MM colors look like!  *


----------



## soramillay

It's been a little quiet here this  week. Can't wait to see the next burst of reviews when the black Africa bags get here!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonfancy said:


> *Probably most of y'all already have some beautiful new AW swatches, but I wanted to address the True Rust Lovers out there.  The Rust Vacchetta is NOT the kind of rust we think about when we think about RUST.  This Rust Vacchetta is completely gorgeous, but it is more on the brown side.  A swoon-worthy brown, to be sure, but not rust.
> 
> I only got my Rust Vacchetta swatch today, so I didn't know about this.  I thought it was going to be the Rust Of My Drerams, and maybe MM will still be able to find that rare Rust one day.  And I suppose some people might see some rust in the Rust Vaccetta, but I did not.  Everyone's eyes are different, however.
> 
> It's SO GREAT to see swatches so you can really know what these MM colors look like!  *



Moonie, I couldn't agree with you more.  The Rust Brown Vacchetta reminds me of a deep caramel candy.  It actually matches my cherry office furniture perfectly.  It's lovely just not as "rusty" as autumn leaves that might have more red or orange.  I'll post a picture in a separate post.  Don't think I can do it here.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Dmarie2020 said:


> Moonie, I couldn't agree with you more.  The Rust Brown Vacchetta reminds me of a deep caramel candy.  It actually matches my cherry office furniture perfectly.  It's lovely just not as "rusty" as autumn leaves that might have more red or orange.  I'll post a picture in a separate post.  Don't think I can do it here.


Oh it worked!  Yeah!


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *Probably most of y'all already have some beautiful new AW swatches, but I wanted to address the True Rust Lovers out there.  The Rust Vacchetta is NOT the kind of rust we think about when we think about RUST.  This Rust Vacchetta is completely gorgeous, but it is more on the brown side.  A swoon-worthy brown, to be sure, but not rust.
> 
> I only got my Rust Vacchetta swatch today, so I didn't know about this.  I thought it was going to be the Rust Of My Drerams, and maybe MM will still be able to find that rare Rust one day.  And I suppose some people might see some rust in the Rust Vaccetta, but I did not.  Everyone's eyes are different, however.
> 
> It's SO GREAT to see swatches so you can really know what these MM colors look like!  *


I don't suppose the cognac or the orange merino will do it for you...? The merino is SO WONDERFUL! I am still adoring my grey Selene w fuchsia lining. Very yummy leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have any of the mini bags been released yet?



The Mini Zhoe is on the MM Facebook page and now available for pre-order.  Email Valentina; her contact information is included with the pic of the Mini Zhoe in blue Croc on FB.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> It's been a little quiet here this  week. Can't wait to see the next burst of reviews when the black Africa bags get here!



I'm waiting to see your Deep Blue Angel Midi and your review on it...


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, for SURE the Merinos do it for me.  And the Vacchetta, Africa, Nubak, and Pebbleds.  All of MM's soft leathers that can make puddles do it for me.  I'm not much for structured, which is why I don't order the stiffer leathers MM offers.  There is truly something for everyone with Marco.  

Black Merinos emails already backing and forthing with him.  He knows I want some more gold hardware.  I think Big Cherry is talking to him about that too.  Poor Marco.  He loves structured, clean lines, and I want a Bling Puddle.   * 




momasaurus said:


> I don't suppose the cognac or the orange merino will do it for you...? The merino is SO WONDERFUL! I am still adoring my grey Selene w fuchsia lining. Very yummy leather.


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of the mini bags been released yet?




Hi, I've ordered the croc mini zhoe - I didn't bother with a swatch as usual so I'll be in for a surprise be it nice or not [emoji12]


----------



## Violet Bleu

tenKrat said:


> The Mini Zhoe is on the MM Facebook page and now available for pre-order.  Email Valentina; her contact information is included with the pic of the Mini Zhoe in blue Croc on FB.



Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I've ordered the croc mini zhoe - I didn't bother with a swatch as usual so I'll be in for a surprise be it nice or not [emoji12]



Oohhh!! Sounds nice! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I'm waiting to see your Deep Blue Angel Midi and your review on it...


There will be not one but two reveals... Because I'm also ordering the red Little Miss M!


----------



## gack

Croc. I iz ded.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> There will be not one but two reveals... Because I'm also ordering the red Little Miss M!



Oh, boy!  A blue bag and a red bag!  This is going to be a great reveal!


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I've ordered the croc mini zhoe - I didn't bother with a swatch as usual so I'll be in for a surprise be it nice or not [emoji12]




Ooh what color did you order?


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> Croc. I iz ded.



OMG, are you dying again?!?

Please don't.  I want to see the Minerva you ordered.  I think you said you ordered one, right?


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Hi, I've ordered the croc mini zhoe - I didn't bother with a swatch as usual so I'll be in for a surprise be it nice or not [emoji12]



Can't wait to hear what you think of it.  It's going to be cute.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *
> 
> Black Merinos emails already backing and forthing with him.  He knows I want some more gold hardware.  I think Big Cherry is talking to him about that too.  Poor Marco.  He loves structured, clean lines, and I want a Bling Puddle.   *



I wonder what your Black Merino bag will look like..


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> There will be not one but two reveals... Because I'm also ordering the red Little Miss M!




How exciting. If I were more of a lady I would choose a Little Miss M. Are you the first?


----------



## BlueCherry

gack said:


> Croc. I iz ded.




I know where to send it if I don't like it then [emoji12]


----------



## BlueCherry

Violet Bleu said:


> Oohhh!! Sounds nice! I can't wait to see it!




I'll post it up here for sure.


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> Ooh what color did you order?




I opted for blue, rather adventurous of me, texture AND colour but it's only a little one. However I couldn't just leave it and had to ask Marco to make a change lol. I was amazed he came back to me within three days to confirm he could source what I wanted. What a man!!


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> How exciting. If I were more of a lady I would choose a Little Miss M. Are you the first?


Among tpfers I think Colette/Lovie was the first to order a Little Miss M. In fact, I happen to know that hers has already shipped. Watch her blog for a reveal!!!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Among tpfers I think Colette/Lovie was the first to order a Little Miss M. In fact, I happen to know that hers has already shipped. Watch her blog for a reveal!!!



I will be ordering one but not until my Bday is closer, as it is my Bay present so early October. I want the larger one unless someone posts pictures of the small and it fits my everyday stuff. Most likely in taupe or gray.


----------



## Violet Bleu

BigCherry said:


> I'll post it up here for sure.



Awesome!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, dear.



We have lost our beloved gack yet again.



I hope she has a myriad of lives so she can keep coming back to us.

  We love and miss you, gack.  *



gack said:


> Croc. I iz ded.


----------



## Moonfancy

*TWO?  You're getting TWO bags, soramillay?



We've got some SPLENDIFEROUS reveals coming up soon! 

 *



soramillay said:


> There will be not one but two reveals... Because I'm also ordering the red Little Miss M!


----------



## gack

Yes, earlier in the thread I mentioned how much I like MMs olive. So it took me all of 18 minutes to weaken and order one. Minerva because I heart the flap and slip pockets.


----------



## gack

And then when I see it, I will, of course, die.


----------



## Moonfancy

*tenKrat, when the women in my little town see this bag they are going to stare, salivate, faint, try to steal it, or maybe die - like gack.  Imagine that luscious black Merinos with GOLD hardware.  I might salivate, faint, or die too!  Please bury me beside gack.  I want to be forever beside a fellow MASSACCESI Lover.*






tenKrat said:


> I wonder what your Black Merino bag will look like..


----------



## Moonfancy

*HAHAHAHA!!  If you were more of a lady...  HAHAHA!!  That's exactly how I feel too!*
:lolots:



BigCherry said:


> How exciting. If I were more of a lady I would choose a Little Miss M. Are you the first?


----------



## Moonfancy

*BigCherry, I think all the hardware you and I want has beaten the poor man down to a leathery pulp.  Should we feel sorry for him?  Guilty?  Nah....*
 



BigCherry said:


> I opted for blue, rather adventurous of me, texture AND colour but it's only a little one. However I couldn't just leave it and had to ask Marco to make a change lol. I was amazed he came back to me within three days to confirm he could source what I wanted. What a man!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*gack!  Only 18 minutes?  I think your immunity system is getting too strong.  Stop taking those anti-bagotics.*



gack said:


> Yes, earlier in the thread I mentioned how much I like MMs olive. So it took me all of 18 minutes to weaken and order one. Minerva because I heart the flap and slip pockets.


----------



## Odebdo

I am catching up on this thread as things have been busy and am dying laughing ladies...death, leather and handbag lust...a plot for a novel for sure!

Love seeing bag orders! Anyone else go for the backpack? That was my order in dark grey merino with silver handmade!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I am catching up on this thread as things have been busy and am dying laughing ladies...death, leather and handbag lust...a plot for a novel for sure!
> 
> Love seeing bag orders! Anyone else go for the backpack? That was my order in dark grey merino with silver handmade!!



Can't wait to see! I really want the backpack but am still deciding and probably won't order anything for a few more months.


----------



## Cowumbut

Can't wait to see all these gorgeous bags that are going to good loving homes!!!!! I got my invoice for my black africa Soulmate and grey merino Soulmate which means they will be shipped soon!!! Can wait to put up some pics and likely spoon my merino bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *HAHAHAHA!!  If you were more of a lady...  HAHAHA!!  That's exactly how I feel too!*
> 
> :lolots:




Oh come on Moonfancy you have a fantastic ladylike way about you [emoji23]


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *TWO?  You're getting TWO bags, soramillay?
> 
> 
> 
> We've got some SPLENDIFEROUS reveals coming up soon!
> 
> *


I wasn't going to... Really... But Valentina was ever so gently encouraging me to order two bags... And I was in love with that red calf leather from the instant I laid eyes on it, so I went for it!


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *BigCherry, I think all the hardware you and I want has beaten the poor man down to a leathery pulp.  Should we feel sorry for him?  Guilty?  Nah....*




Yes nah indeed! Lol. 

I told Valentina that whatever that blue bag was I want one. No intention of putting Marco through the pain of any changes at all. But when the crunch came I just couldn't help myself asking for more ha ha. Yet he still obliges... I think he secretly harbours hardware too [emoji12]


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> I am catching up on this thread as things have been busy and am dying laughing ladies...death, leather and handbag lust...a plot for a novel for sure!
> 
> Love seeing bag orders! Anyone else go for the backpack? That was my order in dark grey merino with silver handmade!!




Looking forward to this leather, apparently it's quite matte.


----------



## BlueCherry

Cowumbut said:


> Can't wait to see all these gorgeous bags that are going to good loving homes!!!!! I got my invoice for my black africa Soulmate and grey merino Soulmate which means they will be shipped soon!!! Can wait to put up some pics and likely spoon my merino bag.




Spoon?? Are you going to sleep with your bag like Moonie?

Anyway looking forward to seeing your new bags [emoji3]


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> Spoon?? Are you going to sleep with your bag like Moonie?
> 
> Anyway looking forward to seeing your new bags [emoji3]



LOL! Yup! If it's anything like that swatch I believe I will be.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Did you get a piece of it, BigCherry?  Oh, it is orgasmi...  Not going to finish that description, lest I get thrown off TPF.  It's matte, yes, but it's finely grained.  I like it so much that I licked it.  (I seem to be in a lustful mood tonight.)*




BigCherry said:


> Looking forward to this leather, apparently it's quite matte.


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *Did you get a piece of it, BigCherry?  Oh, it is orgasmi...  Not going to finish that description, lest I get thrown off TPF.  It's matte, yes, but it's finely grained.  I like it so much that I licked it.  (I seem to be in a lustful mood tonight.)*


Mmm, that gives new meaning to the notion of sleeping with your bags, Moonfancy


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *gack!  Only 18 minutes?  I think your immunity system is getting too strong.  Stop taking those anti-bagotics.*




The last word---that's a good one.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Can't wait to see all these gorgeous bags that are going to good loving homes!!!!! I got my invoice for my black africa Soulmate and grey merino Soulmate which means they will be shipped soon!!! Can wait to put up some pics and likely spoon my merino bag.




Oh, I'm excited to see your black Africa bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Did you get a piece of it, BigCherry?  Oh, it is orgasmi...  Not going to finish that description, lest I get thrown off TPF.  It's matte, yes, but it's finely grained.  I like it so much that I licked it.  (I seem to be in a lustful mood tonight.)*




(Groan) I can't unsee that, Moonie!!!!!


----------



## the_baglover

anabg said:


> This is my mom's burgundy bag



Thank you very much!


----------



## the_baglover

I ordered a Selene in Africa Bronze. I don't have a bag in a metallic colour, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Did you get a piece of it, BigCherry?  Oh, it is orgasmi...  Not going to finish that description, lest I get thrown off TPF.  It's matte, yes, but it's finely grained.  I like it so much that I licked it.  (I seem to be in a lustful mood tonight.)*



Yes this is not the forum to talk about your organisms (a la Mrs Brown)...

You licked it - you really made me belly laugh at this :lolots:


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *tenKrat, when the women in my little town see this bag they are going to stare, salivate, faint, try to steal it, or maybe die - like gack.  Imagine that luscious black Merinos with GOLD hardware.  I might salivate, faint, or die too!  Please bury me beside gack.  I want to be forever beside a fellow MASSACCESI Lover.*



I ain't burying nobody.  I want to see those bags.


----------



## tenKrat

the_baglover said:


> I ordered a Selene in Africa Bronze. I don't have a bag in a metallic colour, can't wait for it to arrive!



Be prepared to fall in love.


----------



## Cowumbut

the_baglover said:


> I ordered a Selene in Africa Bronze. I don't have a bag in a metallic colour, can't wait for it to arrive!



Can't wait to see it! I haven't stopped using my blue Africa since I got it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh!  I wish so much I could be in the room with you when you open this box!  Be sure you are sitting down so you don't end up fainting all over the floor.  I have a Bronze Selene too, so we can be TWINNIES! * 




the_baglover said:


> I ordered a Selene in Africa Bronze. I don't have a bag in a metallic colour, can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## carterazo

You ladies are hilarious!  I love it!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, I know a lot of y'all already know about the yummy goodness of MM's Deep Blue Africa.  

OMG, I am SO glad we did that huge bespoke!  I don't know for sure if I would have even ordered any of this leather had it not been for the wonderful discount we got from MM.  What a darling man he is.  I think we should keep him.

I am not even a blue person, but I am IN LOVE with this leather.  I was praying it would have just the tiniest hint of green, and it does!  Well, maybe you can only see the green if you want to, as I certainly did. 

I have now worn my Blue Africa Full Soulmate for 10 days straight.  This is extremely rare for me because I almost ALWAYS carry my Ancient Gold Soulmate.  She matches every single thing I put on my body, which is why I do love MM's precious gold so much.  But I'm telling y'all now that this Blue Africa ALSO matches every single thing I put on my body!  I even found a pair of blue shoes that are the exact shade of this Blue Africa! 

I also still adore my African Bronze Selene and found some bronze shoes to wear with her too!

(Yes, I am a matchy-matchy girl.)

Marco is going to be running all around Ascoli Piceno tomorrow, photographing his new styles and such, so I will not hound him for the time being.  But I am definitely going to be demanding...er...politely asking him to find some GREEN Africa!  Dark Emerald Green. 

If he gets that I will be dead like our dear gack.
*


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I know a lot of y'all already know about the yummy goodness of MM's Deep Blue Africa.
> 
> OMG, I am SO glad we did that huge bespoke!  I don't know for sure if I would have even ordered any of this leather had it not been for the wonderful discount we got from MM.  What a darling man he is.  I think we should keep him.
> 
> I am not even a blue person, but I am IN LOVE with this leather.  I was praying it would have just the tiniest hint of green, and it does!  Well, maybe you can only see the green if you want to, as I certainly did.
> 
> I have now worn my Blue Africa Full Soulmate for 10 days straight.  This is extremely rare for me because I almost ALWAYS carry my Ancient Gold Soulmate.  She matches every single thing I put on my body, which is why I do love MM's precious gold so much.  But I'm telling y'all now that this Blue Africa ALSO matches every single thing I put on my body!  I even found a pair of blue shoes that are the exact shade of this Blue Africa!
> 
> I also still adore my African Bronze Selene and found some bronze shoes to wear with her too!
> 
> (Yes, I am a matchy-matchy girl.)
> 
> Marco is going to be running all around Ascoli Piceno tomorrow, photographing his new styles and such, so I will not hound him for the time being.  But I am definitely going to be demanding...er...politely asking him to find some GREEN Africa!  Dark Emerald Green.
> 
> If he gets that I will be dead like our dear gack.
> *


Please share a photo of your matching bags and shoes, it will be wonderful to see! I think Africa in almost any color would be amazing. But yes, I would love to see a red and a green!


----------



## clu0984

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I know a lot of y'all already know about the yummy goodness of MM's Deep Blue Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I am SO glad we did that huge bespoke!  I don't know for sure if I would have even ordered any of this leather had it not been for the wonderful discount we got from MM.  What a darling man he is.  I think we should keep him.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not even a blue person, but I am IN LOVE with this leather.  I was praying it would have just the tiniest hint of green, and it does!  Well, maybe you can only see the green if you want to, as I certainly did.
> 
> 
> 
> I have now worn my Blue Africa Full Soulmate for 10 days straight.  This is extremely rare for me because I almost ALWAYS carry my Ancient Gold Soulmate.  She matches every single thing I put on my body, which is why I do love MM's precious gold so much.  But I'm telling y'all now that this Blue Africa ALSO matches every single thing I put on my body!  I even found a pair of blue shoes that are the exact shade of this Blue Africa!
> 
> 
> 
> I also still adore my African Bronze Selene and found some bronze shoes to wear with her too!
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I am a matchy-matchy girl.)
> 
> 
> 
> Marco is going to be running all around Ascoli Piceno tomorrow, photographing his new styles and such, so I will not hound him for the time being.  But I am definitely going to be demanding...er...politely asking him to find some GREEN Africa!  Dark Emerald Green.
> 
> 
> 
> If he gets that I will be dead like our dear gack.
> 
> *






I will drop dead besides you


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Please share a photo of your matching bags and shoes, it will be wonderful to see! I think Africa in almost any color would be amazing. But yes, I would love to see a red and a green!



Those are the two colors that I would like to see next in Africa, too.


----------



## gack

My husband knows there are two categories of handbags. 

Ones that I own. And ones that I don't own yet. 

I say that to say that to him a bag is a bag is a bag. But even he noticed Massaccesi beauty in my Minerva. I've been trying to upload a picture for two days but tech is so not my thing.


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> My husband knows there are two categories of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> Ones that I own. And ones that I don't own yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that to say that to him a bag is a bag is a bag. But even he noticed Massaccesi beauty in my Minerva. I've been trying to upload a picture for two days but tech is so not my thing.




Relief---you got your olive Minerva and you're alive!


----------



## gack

I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right? 

Right?


----------



## djfmn

gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> Right?



Right!!!


----------



## vink

gack said:


> My husband knows there are two categories of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> Ones that I own. And ones that I don't own yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I say that to say that to him a bag is a bag is a bag. But even he noticed Massaccesi beauty in my Minerva. I've been trying to upload a picture for two days but tech is so not my thing.




I like your "type" of bags. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Right?




Sure! I got caught too many times to count.


----------



## msd_bags

gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Right?




Sooo right! Plus sniff too!!


----------



## msd_bags

I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094


That's awesome that MM sent you another strap! i must say, now that we can see them side by side, that I do prefer the strap with the chain detailing. Looks more delicate...


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094



I prefer the all leather strap. I prefer less hardware.


----------



## BlueCherry

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094




Looks great on you but I prefer the chain strap [emoji3]


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094


It's great having both options! Now we'll all be asking Marco for these!!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094



Nice! I prefer the all-leather I think.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for your candid opinions ladies!  I guess I will decide depending on the outfit I'm gonna match it to. 

Momosaurus, it sure is great to have options!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for your candid opinions ladies!  I guess I will decide depending on the outfit I'm gonna match it to.
> 
> Momosaurus, it sure is great to have options!




That's what I do with the Phoebe I got.  I ordered a leather strap, as well.  I use them both but with different outfits.


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, I know a lot of y'all already know about the yummy goodness of MM's Deep Blue Africa.
> 
> OMG, I am SO glad we did that huge bespoke!  I don't know for sure if I would have even ordered any of this leather had it not been for the wonderful discount we got from MM.  What a darling man he is.  I think we should keep him.
> 
> I am not even a blue person, but I am IN LOVE with this leather.  I was praying it would have just the tiniest hint of green, and it does!  Well, maybe you can only see the green if you want to, as I certainly did.
> 
> I have now worn my Blue Africa Full Soulmate for 10 days straight.  This is extremely rare for me because I almost ALWAYS carry my Ancient Gold Soulmate.  She matches every single thing I put on my body, which is why I do love MM's precious gold so much.  But I'm telling y'all now that this Blue Africa ALSO matches every single thing I put on my body!  I even found a pair of blue shoes that are the exact shade of this Blue Africa!
> 
> I also still adore my African Bronze Selene and found some bronze shoes to wear with her too!
> 
> (Yes, I am a matchy-matchy girl.)
> 
> Marco is going to be running all around Ascoli Piceno tomorrow, photographing his new styles and such, so I will not hound him for the time being.  But I am definitely going to be demanding...er...politely asking him to find some GREEN Africa!  Dark Emerald Green.
> 
> If he gets that I will be dead like our dear gack.
> *



I would love green!!!


----------



## Cowumbut

gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> Right?



Yup!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094




I think you're right.. So great you now have these options for your special bag, and wonderful of MM to ship you so fast !


----------



## bonniekir

gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> Right?




Sure we do!! and smell them too..  But personally I do not *LICK* ..:giggles:


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> I, like, pet her. Other people do that too, right?
> 
> Right?



Right!  I do.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094



Totally agree.


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> It's great having both options! Now we'll all be asking Marco for these!!



True!  I just asked to have a second strap added to my Zhoe Legend order.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094



Thanks for posting these pics, msd!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Thanks for posting these pics, msd!




You're welcome! I love posting MM bag pics. [emoji7]


----------



## KM23

msd_bags said:


> I mentioned here before that I specified an all leather strap for my Zhoe Legend but I was sent the default combination strap.  Marco, the dear man that he is, sent me my all leather strap afterwards. Ladies, what do you think of the look? I think using the bag with all leather strap gives a more casual vibe while the other a more dressy look.
> 
> View attachment 3112094


I love the all leather strap!


----------



## the_baglover

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh!  I wish so much I could be in the room with you when you open this box!  Be sure you are sitting down so you don't end up fainting all over the floor.  I have a Bronze Selene too, so we can be TWINNIES! *



LOL! It will be 2-3 weeks yet^_~

Thanks everyone!


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> Sure we do!! and smell them too..  But personally I do not *LICK* ..:giggles:


----------



## lignecpq

Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions! 

I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!


----------



## soramillay

lignecpq said:


> Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions!
> 
> I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!



Hi Lignecpq, welcome and we can be newbies together! I only just ordered my first two bags after lurking a long time too. I don't have a Zhoe so I won't be able to help, but I'm sure the other MM mavens will!


----------



## lignecpq

soramillay said:


> Hi Lignecpq, welcome and we can be newbies together! I only just ordered my first two bags after lurking a long time too. I don't have a Zhoe so I won't be able to help, but I'm sure the other MM mavens will!


Thank you, soramillay! 

I'm thinking of going for a Zhoe Legend and Phoebe. I can't wait!


----------



## tenKrat

lignecpq said:


> Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions!
> 
> I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!




Hi lignecpq, I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta. I felt a sample of the merino, and I think it would be too soft for the Zhoe bags. They need some structure to look their best. 

I will post pics when my bag arrives.


----------



## lignecpq

tenKrat said:


> Hi lignecpq, I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta. I felt a sample of the merino, and I think it would be too soft for the Zhoe bags. They need some structure to look their best.
> 
> I will post pics when my bag arrives.


Thank you so much for your input. I think you're right, merino would be too soft. The merino looks like amazing leather, but would probably work better with something else. Perhaps the Phoebe? 

I can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## soramillay

The mini Zhoe in natural calf looks amazing! (Photo courtesy of MM from Colette's blog.)


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> The mini Zhoe in natural calf looks amazing! (Photo courtesy of MM from Colette's blog.)



Nice to see it in this leather! I was thinking of getting one in the blue natural calf.


----------



## msd_bags

lignecpq said:


> Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions!
> 
> I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!





tenKrat said:


> Hi lignecpq, I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta. I felt a sample of the merino, and I think it would be too soft for the Zhoe bags. They need some structure to look their best.
> 
> I will post pics when my bag arrives.



Hi lignecpq!  I agree with tenKrat, the Merino may be too soft for Zhoe Legend which is designed as a structured bag.  In any case, you may contact them and ask what leathers will and will not work.

I love my Zhoe Legend!  I'm happy to know you are considering it too!


----------



## gattodiparigi

soramillay said:


> The mini Zhoe in natural calf looks amazing! (Photo courtesy of MM from Colette's blog.)



This bag looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tote Girl

Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> Nice to see it in this leather! I was thinking of getting one in the blue natural calf.


Oooh the cobalt blue will look absolutely amazing!


----------



## carterazo

Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.



Hey Totegirl! So glad to see you. Welcome to this page. I haven't bought anything yet, but stop by often to drool over the bags and have a good laugh at/with the girls.   .


----------



## Moonfancy

TOTE GIRL!  Hi!


It's really nice to see your name again!  How have you been?  Have any of MM's styles caught your eye?  So far, my favorite is the Soulmate!



Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.


----------



## Odebdo

Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.




Welcome Totegirl!!! Glad to have you back!! Marco's line is just wonderful designs and you know the craftsmenship is wonderful! Be sure to check out our photo only thread for lots of eye candy!!


----------



## Odebdo

lignecpq said:


> Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions!
> 
> I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!




Hi and welcome!! I cant wait to see what you decide on to be your first Massaccesi bag!! Have you emailed to discuss thoughts with Valentina or Colette? I am sure they can guide you on the leathers best for the Zhoe Legend? 

Please keep us posted!! There is so much fun in the entire process, from deciding, discussing and then finally ordering....then the waiting as you know your bag is being carefully made...nothing like getting that shipping email!! I am excited for you!


----------



## bonniekir

Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.


 


Hi there Tote!! Great you found us  MM bags are really well made..as usual. And there is a wonderful range of leathers as well as models!


----------



## bonniekir

*
*
 
*
*
*Argh!!..A question to you ladies who replies to posts in Lovie's blog ?? Must I get a password somewhere in order to log in??*


----------



## VanBod1525

Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.



Tote Giiiiirllllll!!! Woohoo. Great to see you here!!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> *Argh!!..A question to you ladies who replies to posts in Lovie's blog ?? Must I get a password somewhere in order to log in??*


I've never had to use a password. I post in the blog using my Google account details.


----------



## Tote Girl

Thanks for the welcome!  I think my favourite style is the Minerva but like Moonfancy like the Soulmate too.


----------



## gack

I'm itchy just looking at that picture.


----------



## Moonfancy

*soulmate.  Soulmate.  SOULMATE !!

Best bag I've ever had.  And I don't say that lightly!*







Tote Girl said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I think my favourite style is the Minerva but like Moonfancy like the Soulmate too.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Lord.  She's itching.  She's going to get hives.  The hives will reach the back of her throat, she won't be able to breathe, and she will die.*






gack said:


> I'm itchy just looking at that picture.


----------



## lignecpq

Thank you so much msd_bags and Odebdo! I will definitely contact Colette or Valentina to discuss options.  

I appreciate all of your input! You all are just so lovely


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh my goodness!

A Birth Announcement!

My Full Ancient Gold Soulmate had a little baby!

Isn't baby Flora just the cutest little thing?  Looks just like her Mama!*


----------



## Moonfancy

*And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *


----------



## soramillay

They are utterly gorgeous! Love the sunlit shot.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *




Love this birth announcement!! I may have to consider a small goldie...stunning set Moonie!!


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *



Beautiful!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, lignecpq!  How nice to meet you.  I hope you will buy many lovely MASSACCESI bags so you can show them all to us and we can pretend they are ours!*

  :welcome2:  




lignecpq said:


> Hi MM lovers! I am a new admirer of Massaccesi handbags, and have finally decided to take the plunge and order a bag (or two). I love the Zhoe Legend, but wonder if it would work in a softer leather? Perhaps the new merino or vacchetta from AW 15-16? The nappa seems a bit too rigid for my style, but I know the Zhoe Legend is meant to be structured...I'd appreciate your opinions!
> 
> I thank you ladies so much for introducing me to the world of Massaccesi. All of his bags are so elegant and timeless, and I am eager to make one mine!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You MUST get a little gold Flora, Odebdo!  She is seriously PERFECT for so many things.  I had been carrying a gold makeup-bag/jewelry-pouch for an evening clutch and, believe me, it has seen so many, many much better days.  I am going to use Florita (Little Flora) for my evening clutch now - until I can get a gold Stella.  There is plenty of room inside of this Flora.  Also, she will be a great little bag to shop with.  Her cross body chain will be convenient, but I also am going to enjoy looping her wrist strap through a hook on my pants so she can just hang there while my hands are busy.  With her full, sturdy zipper nothing will fall out of her.  I LOVE MY BABY PIECE OF SUNSHINE SOOOOOOOO MUCH!!*







Odebdo said:


> Love this birth announcement!! I may have to consider a small goldie...stunning set Moonie!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I've never had to use a password. I post in the blog using my Google account details.


 

*Ok.I have a Google account---I will try it..Thanks VanB *


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *




*Beautiful Family!!! Congrats with your addition! I have a cousin to your Flora, another Gold Flora living with her siblings the Bronze and Lead *


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh my goodness!
> 
> A Birth Announcement!
> 
> My Full Ancient Gold Soulmate had a little baby!
> 
> Isn't baby Flora just the cutest little thing?  Looks just like her Mama!*



I am drooling. You know how much I love gold, Moonie.  I've been resisting the MM gold because I have three BE mottled gold bags.  Mama and baby are so beautiful....


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh my goodness!
> 
> 
> 
> A Birth Announcement!
> 
> 
> 
> My Full Ancient Gold Soulmate had a little baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't baby Flora just the cutest little thing?  Looks just like her Mama!*




I love it!  Massaccesi love.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh my goodness!
> 
> A Birth Announcement!
> 
> My Full Ancient Gold Soulmate had a little baby!
> 
> Isn't baby Flora just the cutest little thing?  Looks just like her Mama!*


They both look so good!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*You got a Gold Flora too, Bonniekins?  If so, isn't she amazing?  I can't wait to carry her as a evening bag*!



bonniekir said:


> *Beautiful Family!!! Congrats with your addition! I have a cousin to your Flora, another Gold Flora living with her siblings the Bronze and Lead *


----------



## Moonfancy

*tenKrate, you KNOW I speak from experience.  God knows, everyone knows what a Gold Lover-Freak I am.  But I can truthfully swear to you that MM's gold is like NOTHING you have ever seen.  It's the MOST beautiful gold EVER.  Try a little Flora so you can see what I mean.  You will not be sorry!  I promise you from one Gold Lover to another!  MM's gold is pure sunshine!*





tenKrat said:


> I am drooling. You know how much I love gold, Moonie.  I've been resisting the MM gold because I have three BE mottled gold bags.  Mama and baby are so beautiful....


----------



## bonniekir

Moonfancy said:


> *You got a Gold Flora too, Bonniekins?  If so, isn't she amazing?  I can't wait to carry her as a evening bag*!


 

*Sure I have..and posted pics somewhere on this messy MM thread, so even I can't find them   **   ..LOL!!!*

*And I want to add ..this is such a hardy leather..so I even use it for dog goddies when driving with my car crazed  youngest girl!   She loves to sit in a car, but 'talks' all the time out of pure joy..so once in while I need her to be quiet and throw her baby Goldie w open zipper (and the lining is super easy to wipe clean, when I need to use it myself..)*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, y'all, I am SO excited about what MM is doing in Milan!!  I wish we could see the display of his gorgeous bags there.  I wonder which styles, leathers, and colors he took?  I really hope he takes lots of pictures for us to swoon over!*


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, y'all, I am SO excited about what MM is doing in Milan!!  I wish we could see the display of his gorgeous bags there.  I wonder which styles, leathers, and colors he took?  I really hope he takes lots of pictures for us to swoon over!*



Such a great honor to be invited to show at the Expo 2015 in Milan! Every country showcases its very best, and people come from all corners of the the Earth to visit the pavilions, so let's hope more MM picks up more acclaim from this.


----------



## tenKrat

I was at my desk scrolling through TPF and the mailman came to my door. There's a box from MM!  I've never done a live reveal before, so here goes....


----------



## tenKrat

The box


----------



## tenKrat

A little dust bag. Wonder what's in here?


----------



## katrice9000

Let's see


----------



## tenKrat

It's cute little Deep Blue Africa Flora!


----------



## tenKrat

The light gold chain is beautiful against the blue.


----------



## katrice9000

Beautiful bag...gorgeous color!


----------



## tenKrat

One more...a little bigger dust bag...


----------



## tenKrat

katrice9000 said:


> Beautiful bag...gorgeous color!




Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

Tote Girl said:


> Hi, a belated post from an old Belenista! Just discovered Marco now his own line. Will be checking this thread and his website out with interest.



Hi Tote Girl so nice to see you here. All the Belenista ladies have congregated here it is so much fun having everyone all together again. 

I like Moonie absolutely love the midi Soulmate, although I also have a number of midi Selenes which I also like a lot. In fact my problem is that I like just about all of his styles which is tough on the pocket book. There are only a couple of Massaccesi bags which are not my style of bag. I really like the majority of his styles.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is Deep Blue Africa Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *



Oh Moonie these are just gorgeous. I know you absolutely love gold bags and it is just the perfect style and leather and also the baby bag is perfect!!!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here is Deep Blue Africa Zhoe.
> View attachment 3118639




TenKrat these are just gorgeous. I love love love the deep blue Africa leather. Really thinking about getting another Deep blue Africa bag especially having seen your bags. They are amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## tenKrat

So glad there was some Deep Blue left. Very pleased with both bags, especially Zhoe. She's really great in real life. 

On my way out to start enjoying the long weekend. I will test drive Zhoe right now!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn, maybe a Deep Blue Zhoe for you next?[emoji6]


----------



## leechiyong

tenKrat said:


> Here is Deep Blue Africa Zhoe.
> View attachment 3118639


Omg, so beautiful!  I really love the Zhoe.  Both are stunning.  Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

katrice9000 said:


> Beautiful bag...gorgeous color!




Katrice, thanks for sharing in my excitement. [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## tenKrat

leechiyong said:


> Omg, so beautiful!  I really love the Zhoe.  Both are stunning.  Congrats!




I think I'm going to really love her, too!


----------



## tenKrat

Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set. 

Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora


----------



## katrice9000

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Gorgeous!  Nice collection


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have a guess as to when there might be sale on Massaccesi handbags (5% or 10% off, for example)?


----------



## soramillay

TenKrat, your Soulmate got some baby sisters! They are so adorable! Enjoy your test drive and I'll be waiting for your Deep Blue family picture under the Hawaiian sun! Update: I don't know how I missed that family pic at the end. Gorgeous!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> So glad there was some Deep Blue left. Very pleased with both bags, especially Zhoe. She's really great in real life.
> 
> On my way out to start enjoying the long weekend. I will test drive Zhoe right now!


The Zhoe in Africa leather is stunning. I have seen it in lead, bronze and now deep blue. If it comes in a deep garnet or emerald in future, I am gonna nab that for my next order!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora



What a lovely family tenkrat!! All beauties! Enjoy them. [emoji4]


----------



## lignecpq

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676


Beautiful bags! Absolutely gorgeous in that leather! Enjoy them.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676




This is a beautiful family!!the deep blue looks amazing in every style!


----------



## gack

Moonie and tenkrat love LOVE the family pics!


----------



## gattodiparigi

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676



Gorgeous color, I love it! I really don't know why these bags aren't more famous here in Italy...


----------



## soramillay

gattodiparigi said:


> Gorgeous color, I love it! I really don't know why these bags aren't more famous here in Italy...


It's bcos his label is new (just opened last year). But he's showing at the World Expo in Milan right now, which must mean that he is considered to be the best by people in the know. So he will be more famous very soon!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676




Wowsers!!! What a lovely trio to own!!! Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to when there might be sale on Massaccesi handbags (5% or 10% off, for example)?




He has had a sample sale and then a couple "special" sales on select styles in select colors...not sure he has done an across the board percent off sale.

Not sure that helps a lot but he does have sales so keep your eyes peeled to his facebook page, here as i am sure we would all be chattering about it, and be signed up for his email list as he normally sends out an email as well...hope that helps!


----------



## leechiyong

He did a sale on all F/W colors/styles around February.  Honestly, though, for what the prices are for what you receive, it's already a deal.  Made in Italy by masters/artisans with amazing leathers and adjustments based on your wishes for well under $1000?  I highly doubt the physical production cost of many premier designers (removing storefront and advertising expenses) is any where near Massaccesi, but these are sold at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Moonfancy

*THIS picture really shows her barest of a whisper green.  It was this hardly-there, now you see it and now you don't green that sold me.  Absolutely splendid African Blue Family you have, tenKrat.  Just amazing!*




tenKrat said:


> It's cute little Deep Blue Africa Flora!
> View attachment 3118635


----------



## Moonfancy

*I totally agree, Bonnie.  The Ancient gold can take what you throw at it.  Water drips right off it, and it will not scratch.  It might look delicate, but it is not.  That's always a good thing to know if you have babies, dogs, or are just plain hard on bags like I am.  MM said there is some Ancient Gold left if anyone wants to think about a pretty gold bag for Christmas or New Year!  I like having more than one bag, so I am considering a full Minerva in this Ancient Gold soon.
*


bonniekir said:


> *Sure I have..and posted pics somewhere on this messy MM thread, so even I can't find them   **   ..LOL!!!*
> 
> *And I want to add ..this is such a hardy leather..so I even use it for dog goddies when driving with my car crazed  youngest girl!   She loves to sit in a car, but 'talks' all the time out of pure joy..so once in while I need her to be quiet and throw her baby Goldie w open zipper (and the lining is super easy to wipe clean, when I need to use it myself..)*


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I totally agree, Bonnie.  The Ancient gold can take what you throw at it.  Water drips right off it, and it will not scratch.  It might look delicate, but it is not.  That's always a good thing to know if you have babies, dogs, or are just plain hard on bags like I am.  MM said there is some Ancient Gold left if anyone wants to think about a pretty gold bag for Christmas or New Year!  I like having more than one bag, so I am considering a full Minerva in this Ancient Gold soon.
> 
> *




I still think Katia is the quintessential example of a purse in Ancient Gold.  For me, it's like the Tank watch is for Cartier: it's perfect, period.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, isn't this just one huge pillow of blue deliciousness!  Makes me want to cuddle into it and go straight to sleep, surrounded by all that incredible leather scent!  MM needs to put this on his FB page for sure.  Did you send it to him?  Great picture, tenKrat!*




tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tank, if you were here I would hug the puddin' out of you.  What a very, very nice thing to say.  You're just such a beautifully kind lady, and I love you.
*
  


Tankgirl said:


> I still think Katia is the quintessential example of a purse in Ancient Gold.  For me, it's like the Tank watch is for Cartier: it's perfect, period.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Tank, if you were here I would hug the puddin' out of you.  What a very, very nice thing to say.  You're just such a beautifully kind lady, and I love you.
> 
> *




. And to think that if it hadn't been for your encouragement, there wouldn't be a Beloved Ocean.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tank, as others have mentioned - keep watching MM's Facebook page.  Also, if you are not on his newsletter list, get on it!  He is very good about sending out those newsletters to promote upcoming sales or other various things.  I see he has a lot of friends and followers (heading toward 5,000) on his Facebook page, but he said the newsletter doesn't have as many subscribers.  More ladies should get on that list because he hinted one time about offering something only to those who receive his newsletters.* 



Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a guess as to when there might be sale on Massaccesi handbags (5% or 10% off, for example)?


----------



## Tankgirl

Good advice.  I'll keep an eye out for an announcement on his FB page or in his newsletter.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You said it, soramillay!  MM is going to be very famous soon!  And we can say we were his first customers!  How EXCITING is that??*





soramillay said:


> It's bcos his label is new (just opened last year). But he's showing at the World Expo in Milan right now, which must mean that he is considered to be the best by people in the know. So he will be more famous very soon!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here is Deep Blue Africa Zhoe.
> View attachment 3118639



TenKrat I saw your amazing reveal and fell in love with the Zhoe in Deep Blue Africa. I sent an email to Valentina and asked if there was any Africa Blue Leather left as I want a Zhoe. 

Here is the question did you shorten the strap at all?I know from the first Zhoe that I ordered the strap is pretty long I need to get it shortened. I love the chain and leather strap but I do not want it too long.

I love love love both your bags in fact all of your lovely Africa Blue leather bags they are gorgeous!!!


----------



## soramillay

All this talk of deep blue Africa is making me antsy for my Angel Midi to arrive!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> TenKrat I saw your amazing reveal and fell in love with the Zhoe in Deep Blue Africa. I sent an email to Valentina and asked if there was any Africa Blue Leather left as I want a Zhoe.
> 
> Here is the question did you shorten the strap at all?I know from the first Zhoe that I ordered the strap is pretty long I need to get it shortened. I love the chain and leather strap but I do not want it too long.
> 
> I love love love both your bags in fact all of your lovely Africa Blue leather bags they are gorgeous!!!



D, I have the standard strap.  It is not too long.  In fact, it is a perfect length for me.  I believe you and I are the same height, 5'4", if I remember correctly!  

I do hope you get a positive reply from Valentina!


----------



## tenKrat

D, I just took some pics for you so you can see. There are three holes on each side of the strap. I adjusted it to the bottom-most hole on each side. 

Cross-body:



Shoulder:


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> All this talk of deep blue Africa is making me antsy for my Angel Midi to arrive!




Soon I hope, Sora, soon!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonfancy said:


> *Tank, as others have mentioned - keep watching MM's Facebook page.  Also, if you are not on his newsletter list, get on it!  He is very good about sending out those newsletters to promote upcoming sales or other various things.  I see he has a lot of friends and followers (heading toward 5,000) on his Facebook page, but he said the newsletter doesn't have as many subscribers.  More ladies should get on that list because he hinted one time about offering something only to those who receive his newsletters.*


Moonie, how do you sign up for the Newsletter?   I might be signed up for this but not sure.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Last pic of my Deep Blue Africa set.
> 
> Zhoe, Soulmate, and Flora
> View attachment 3118676


 
What a gorgeous set!! The Blue Africa looks great in all three models. Big congrats


----------



## soramillay

Everybody! Rush over to Lovie's blog right now, she has a super special treat-- the very first reveal of a Little Miss M!!!! 

The bag is absolutely beautiful and she has got a detailed description and lots of photos of the bag, including mod shots! I ordered this exact bag too so I couldn't be more excited to see how lovely it is!

Link here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/?m=1


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Everybody! Rush over to Lovie's blog right now, she has a super special treat-- the very first reveal of a Little Miss M!!!!
> 
> The bag is absolutely beautiful and she has got a detailed description and lots of photos of the bag, including mod shots! I ordered this exact bag too so I couldn't be more excited to see how lovely it is!
> 
> Link here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/?m=1




Very nice. Little Ms. M is actually a lot bigger than I thought. I might not need the regular size after all.


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> Everybody! Rush over to Lovie's blog right now, she has a super special treat-- the very first reveal of a Little Miss M!!!!
> 
> The bag is absolutely beautiful and she has got a detailed description and lots of photos of the bag, including mod shots! I ordered this exact bag too so I couldn't be more excited to see how lovely it is!
> 
> Link here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/?m=1




It does look like a wonderful new bag! My wish list is ever growing!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Wow!  Very polished!  It's a bit smaller than I thought-- not sure why!


----------



## msd_bags

A lovely lovely bag the Little Miss M!! Thanks Lovie!!


----------



## soramillay

jxwilliams said:


> Wow!  Very polished!  It's a bit smaller than I thought-- not sure why!


Maybe the regular Miss M is more the size you're thinking of, a bit more of a elegant tote? Little Miss M reminds me of the square Dior lady bags but designed to be worn on the shoulder vs handheld.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dmarie, there is a newsletter joining thing at the bottom of the NEWS page on MM's website.  It has a box for your email addy, and then there is a subscribe button to click when you've filled in your email addy.  I hope everyone joins!  *
:reading:



Dmarie2020 said:


> Moonie, how do you sign up for the Newsletter?   I might be signed up for this but not sure.  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Dmarie2020

Moonie, thanks so much!  As it turns out I'm already signed up but I do hope many others sign up as well.


----------



## gack

I just love love looove how the M looks..... how can it be bold and subtle at the same time?  Obvious and also subdued. It's just mesmerizing.


----------



## anabg

Has anyone ordered a Ms M or little Ms M, yet?  It would really help me to see how they both compare to a midi Selene since the size is perfect for me.

I have narrowed down the colors to taupe or dark gray. 

I will be ordering 3 or 4 bags, but only one is for me. At this point, I have my mom, my niece and soon my twin sister hooked.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Has anyone ordered a Ms M or little Ms M, yet?  It would really help me to see how they both compare to a midi Selene since the size is perfect for me.
> 
> I have narrowed down the colors to taupe or dark gray.
> 
> I will be ordering 3 or 4 bags, but only one is for me. At this point, I have my mom, my niece and soon my twin sister hooked.




Lovie just reviewed a Little Miss M on the blog yesterday...link is on previous page or check Facebook for the link. That was the only one I have seen revealed....so far! I am sure more will be coming after that though as it looks lovely!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Lovie just reviewed a Little Miss M on the blog yesterday...link is on previous page or check Facebook for the link. That was the only one I have seen revealed....so far! I am sure more will be coming after that though as it looks lovely!



Thanks. I was hoping for side by side pictures with a midi Selene.


----------



## the_baglover

I received my Selene in bronze Africa today!

Now I think I underestimated the size of this bag as it's more of a tote bag-size but I'm not complaining. It will be perfect for vacation time abroad. It does look better when cinched though. The pebbled leather is lovely. Hopefully this bag will last for many years.

















Love the width of the strap. It's so comfortable on the shoulder. So yep, one happy customer here.


----------



## gack

anabg I'm sure Valentina and Collette would be happy to provide measurements and size advice.


----------



## soramillay

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selene in bronze Africa today!
> 
> Now I think I underestimated the size of this bag as it's more of a tote bag-size but I'm not complaining. It will be perfect for vacation time abroad. It does look better when cinched though. The pebbled leather is lovely. Hopefully this bag will last for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the width of the strap. It's so comfortable on the shoulder. So yep, one happy customer here.


Ahhh, I always love looking at the Africa leather. It's so weird because I normally don't even like pebbled leather, but this one is special. Your Selene is gorgeous! Maybe you will get used to the size. It is very on-trend to carry big leather totes right now (e.g. the Madewell/Cuyana craze). Extra points if you have big bouquets of fresh cut flowers inside, lol.


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> anabg I'm sure Valentina and Collette would be happy to provide measurements and size advice.



Yes, good idea. I am going to email Colette first.  Hopefully she owns a midi Selene. Thanks.


----------



## anabg

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selene in bronze Africa today!
> 
> Now I think I underestimated the size of this bag as it's more of a tote bag-size but I'm not complaining. It will be perfect for vacation time abroad. It does look better when cinched though. The pebbled leather is lovely. Hopefully this bag will last for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the width of the strap. It's so comfortable on the shoulder. So yep, one happy customer here.



Love the Bronze color.  I am not a huge metallic fan, but this color is beautiful.  My mom would love this.  She's a huge metallic fan.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> D, I just took some pics for you so you can see. There are three holes on each side of the strap. I adjusted it to the bottom-most hole on each side.
> 
> Cross-body:
> View attachment 3119919
> 
> 
> Shoulder:
> View attachment 3119920



TenKrat thank you so much for the pictures. I am the same height as you 5' 4". The strap is the perfect length. I am definitely going to go with the standard length strap.

I did receive an email from Valentina they have some Africa Blue Leather enough for a Zhoe. I know I should not have bought another bag but it is my last bag before I retire at the end of the year. 

I also have a bucket bag in dark grey merino leather coming and a cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate. So heck why I was getting 2 bags I decided to get three. I was going to get a Phoebe in the Africa Blue leather because of the price point but I decided to go ahead and get the Zhoe. I really wanted the Zhoe but did not want to spend more than the price of the Phoebe. Your photos made the decision for me I fell in love with your Zhoe and knew that I should spend the extra money.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> All this talk of deep blue Africa is making me antsy for my Angel Midi to arrive!



Soramillay your Angel Midi in deep blue Africa blue will soon be there. I cannot wait to see it. I absolutely love the Africa Blue leather. I got in on the midi Soulmate group bespoke and am so pleased that I did. It is such a pretty leather. I know your bag will be gorgeous.


----------



## the_baglover

soramillay said:


> Ahhh, I always love looking at the Africa leather. It's so weird because I normally don't even like pebbled leather, but this one is special. Your Selene is gorgeous! Maybe you will get used to the size. It is very on-trend to carry big leather totes right now (e.g. the Madewell/Cuyana craze). Extra points if you have big bouquets of fresh cut flowers inside, lol.



LOL! I would be too afraid of damaging the bag to put flowers inside.


----------



## the_baglover

anabg said:


> Love the Bronze color.  I am not a huge metallic fan, but this color is beautiful.  My mom would love this.  She's a huge metallic fan.



I am not a fan either. Metallic leather is usually too bright and shiny that it looks fake and like plastic. Fortunately, MM's sourced leather looks a bit muted and yet more substantial.


----------



## lenie

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selene in bronze Africa today!
> 
> Now I think I underestimated the size of this bag as it's more of a tote bag-size but I'm not complaining. It will be perfect for vacation time abroad. It does look better when cinched though. The pebbled leather is lovely. Hopefully this bag will last for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the width of the strap. It's so comfortable on the shoulder. So yep, one happy customer here.




I have the midi Selene in Bronze Africa. I usually like bigger bags so I thought I would try a smaller size. I love the leather and color, but I wish I had bought the regular size Selene in Bronze. I don't use this midi Selene as much as the other MM bags( in fact, she is in my climate controlled storage unit), but maybe I will one day if I ever downsize.
Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> Soramillay your Angel Midi in deep blue Africa blue will soon be there. I cannot wait to see it. I absolutely love the Africa Blue leather. I got in on the midi Soulmate group bespoke and am so pleased that I did. It is such a pretty leather. I know your bag will be gorgeous.


Thanks, djfmn  It's ok, MM can take all the time he likes to make my bags perfect. It's not like I need them for anything, lol. I think I passed "need" a while ago in bag collecting. I think you will be very happy with your blue Zhoe, it is such a good on-the-go bag!


----------



## the_baglover

lenie said:


> I have the midi Selene in Bronze Africa. I usually like bigger bags so I thought I would try a smaller size. I love the leather and color, but I wish I had bought the regular size Selene in Bronze. I don't use this midi Selene as much as the other MM bags( in fact, she is in my climate controlled storage unit), but maybe I will one day if I ever downsize.
> Your bag is beautiful!



Thanks! I've stopped trying to convince myself that I'll downsize^^ The few small bags in my possession are always stored away.


----------



## djfmn

the_baglover said:


> I am not a fan either. Metallic leather is usually too bright and shiny that it looks fake and like plastic. Fortunately, MM's sourced leather looks a bit muted and yet more substantial.



Baglover I am not a fan of metallic leather. I have bought some metallic leather bags in the past and no sooner got them and either returned them or sold them. The only metallic bags I previously owned and liked the leather because it was not too blingy are the BE pewter SuperNova and also the Anthracite London Tote Midi that I jrecently gave to a friend of mine. I had an anthracite Covet Me Mini that I gave to my daughter. I liked both the BE anthracite and the BE Pewter metallic leathers. Having said that I have a lead Midi Selene and a Africa bronze midi Soulmate and an Africa Blue midi Soulmate and I love the Massaccesi metallics. I personally would not get the gold Africa metallic as I am not a gold person but I do love Moonies gold bag it is a gorgeous leather - even though it is not my color. 

Massaccesi metallic leathers are really pretty because they are muted. Lovie convinced me to get the Africa bronze and I am pleased she did. It is such a great color and definitely not too bright and shiny.


----------



## tenKrat

the_baglover said:


> I received my Selene in bronze Africa today!
> 
> Now I think I underestimated the size of this bag as it's more of a tote bag-size but I'm not complaining. It will be perfect for vacation time abroad. It does look better when cinched though. The pebbled leather is lovely. Hopefully this bag will last for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the width of the strap. It's so comfortable on the shoulder. So yep, one happy customer here.



I have a full size Selene also, and I agree that it looks better cinched.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Your photos made the decision for me I fell in love with your Zhoe and knew that I should spend the extra money.



D, I think spending a little more on what you really want is wiser than settling on something else that costs less.  I never have any regrets when I do.  

But, I do have regrets when I don't.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> D, I think spending a little more on what you really want is wiser than settling on something else that costs less.  I never have any regrets when I do.
> 
> But, I do have regrets when I don't.



Tenkrat I absolutely agree with you on that. Every time I settle on something else that costs less I have regrets. I decided I knew I wanted the Zhoe but felt I had spent enough on bags with a midi Soulmate in Cobalt nubuck and a bucket bag in dark grey. I am retiring at the end of the year and have decided no more bags after retirement it is going to be all about experiences and not things, I want to travel and we are building a house in Florida at the coast. I know that I have to stop buying things once I retire and concentrate on enjoying experiences but while I am still working and have a slush fund for handbags I decided I would get my probably last Massaccesi bag. 

Once I have retired and settled down in Florida I will take a photo of all my Massaccesi handbags.


----------



## the_baglover

djfmn said:


> Baglover I am not a fan of metallic leather. I have bought some metallic leather bags in the past and no sooner got them and either returned them or sold them. The only metallic bags I previously owned and liked the leather because it was not too blingy are the BE pewter SuperNova and also the Anthracite London Tote Midi that I jrecently gave to a friend of mine. I had an anthracite Covet Me Mini that I gave to my daughter. I liked both the BE anthracite and the BE Pewter metallic leathers. Having said that I have a lead Midi Selene and a Africa bronze midi Soulmate and an Africa Blue midi Soulmate and I love the Massaccesi metallics. I personally would not get the gold Africa metallic as I am not a gold person but I do love Moonies gold bag it is a gorgeous leather - even though it is not my color.
> 
> Massaccesi metallic leathers are really pretty because they are muted. Lovie convinced me to get the Africa bronze and I am pleased she did. It is such a great color and definitely not too bright and shiny.



Completely agree with you. I might get a Lead Africa bag next year depending on new designs by MM.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Tenkrat I absolutely agree with you on that. Every time I settle on something else that costs less I have regrets. I decided I knew I wanted the Zhoe but felt I had spent enough on bags with a midi Soulmate in Cobalt nubuck and a bucket bag in dark grey. I am retiring at the end of the year and have decided no more bags after retirement it is going to be all about experiences and not things, I want to travel and we are building a house in Florida at the coast. I know that I have to stop buying things once I retire and concentrate on enjoying experiences but while I am still working and have a slush fund for handbags I decided I would get my probably last Massaccesi bag.
> 
> Once I have retired and settled down in Florida I will take a photo of all my Massaccesi handbags.



I'm looking forward to see your family Pictures! I do read that you got this and this bag, but seeng them together will be great !


----------



## gack

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1760538234173394&id=1527016687525551


----------



## gack

Introducing MM Bag Organizer!
A perfect solution to keep everything organized inside your bag.
Available in large and small version  Produced in an incredibly lasting suede  3 colors: blue jeans, dark grey and brown.
Large organizer price:  55,00 (usd 60,00)
Small organizer prize:  45,00 (usd 50,00)
Available soon on the new MM website BUT
all orders placed this weekend (from now until Sunday night  Min. order  200,00) will receive a Bag Organizer for FREE. Color and size can be notified to Valentina or Colette.
Orders and info can be sent to:
valentina@marcomassaccesi.it 
colette@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## leechiyong

Has everyone moved to the facebook group?  I miss reading everyone's post and seeing their photos here.


----------



## anabg

leechiyong said:


> Has everyone moved to the facebook group?  I miss reading everyone's post and seeing their photos here.



No. I think things just have slowed down. No one is posting in the Facebook group either.  I think it was closed.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> No. I think things just have slowed down. No one is posting in the Facebook group either.  I think it was closed.


The FB group was closed down as everyone voted to keep the discussion here. I think it's just quiet as there aren't many new reveals and I think the MM team has been away exhibiting in Milan. The bag organizers sound great! I should have waited to place my orders, haha.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> The FB group was closed down as everyone voted to keep the discussion here. I think it's just quiet as there aren't many new reveals and I think the MM team has been away exhibiting in Milan. The bag organizers sound great! I should have waited to place my orders, haha.



I need them to update the website already.  &#128512;&#128522;


----------



## Odebdo

I am so excited about the bag organizer!!! I ordered a mini-Zhoe in croco red since that was on my wish list....and i get the bag organizer as a sweet bonus!!

Anyone else ordering??


----------



## gack

No!  Maybe! Yes! No! Maybe! Yes!


can't........breathe........want........too.........much........waaaaaaaaaant..........


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> No!  Maybe! Yes! No! Maybe! Yes!
> 
> 
> can't........breathe........want........too.........much........waaaaaaaaaant..........



Gack, do you need CPR?

Hmm...maybe a Zhoe or Soulmate Midi?


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> I am so excited about the bag organizer!!! I ordered a mini-Zhoe in croco red since that was on my wish list....and i get the bag organizer as a sweet bonus!!
> 
> Anyone else ordering??



I think I am.  Too good to pass up.


----------



## gack

yes if 

c is for croco

p is for purse 

r is for red


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> yes if
> 
> c is for croco
> 
> p is for purse
> 
> r is for red



Sounds good, hope you get one!


----------



## lenie

I ordered the large in dark grey. Haven't received any update or invoice for my Black Africa Soulmate so I am hoping they can ship together.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I need them to update the website already.  [emoji3][emoji4]




Me too!!


----------



## anabg

Do you guys think that if I order 4 bags this weekend, they will give me 4 organizers? Each bag will be over the 200 euros.


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> Do you guys think that if I order 4 bags this weekend, they will give me 4 organizers? Each bag will be over the 200 euros.




On Lovie's blog, she wrote that if you order 2 bags, you get 2 organizers. So I think so!


----------



## lulu212121

Is there still a Mini Zhoe being sold? I went to the website & I can not find it anywhere. I thought I remembered you ladies posting about it.


----------



## anabg

lulu212121 said:


> Is there still a Mini Zhoe being sold? I went to the website & I can not find it anywhere. I thought I remembered you ladies posting about it.



Probably because they still have not updated the website.  But there is a mini Zhoe.


----------



## anabg

I need help quick.  It turns out my sister wants a Minerva, not a Selene like I thought.  I know very little about Minerva and the pictures here are a little scattered.  I looked in the reference thread but still have some questions.

- Why do some of you ordered the front flap a little longer?  Was it for security?  I see the regular front flap doesn't quite cover the top of the front pockets too well.

- Does this bag have a center compartment inside?  

I just don't want my sister to order the bag without knowing all the details.  Thanks.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> I ordered the large in dark grey. Haven't received any update or invoice for my Black Africa Soulmate so I am hoping they can ship together.



Lenie, I just got my shipping notice for my black africa Soulmate and grey merino Soulmate. ...I'm sure Marco is working on it but maybe send a quick note.


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> I need help quick.  It turns out my sister wants a Minerva, not a Selene like I thought.  I know very little about Minerva and the pictures here are a little scattered.  I looked in the reference thread but still have some questions.
> 
> - Why do some of you ordered the front flap a little longer?  Was it for security?  I see the regular front flap doesn't quite cover the top of the front pockets too well.
> 
> - Does this bag have a center compartment inside?
> 
> I just don't want my sister to order the bag without knowing all the details.  Thanks.




I have a midi minerva but it's pretty much the same as minerva, just smaller. I have one with the longer flap which I like better because it feels more streamlined. It is a little safer too but since it's not zipped, I think small things can still fall out. I use the front pockets for phone and card case. 

The bag does have a center compartment. You can see it on Lovie's blog. She has a picture showing the inside of minerva with an organizer on one side and a book on the other. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5au2XnjtVdM/VfOW4Ds8oQI/AAAAAAAAAKQ/IaeAyEx_Y64/s1600/MM+O+2.jpg


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> I have a midi minerva but it's pretty much the same as minerva, just smaller. I have one with the longer flap which I like better because it feels more streamlined. It is a little safer too but since it's not zipped, I think small things can still fall out. I use the front pockets for phone and card case.
> 
> The bag does have a center compartment. You can see it on Lovie's blog. She has a picture showing the inside of minerva with an organizer on one side and a book on the other. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-5au2XnjtVdM/VfOW4Ds8oQI/AAAAAAAAAKQ/IaeAyEx_Y64/s1600/MM+O+2.jpg



Omg, this helped immensely.  Thank you.  Do you remember how much longer you ordered the flap?  1 inch, 2 inches?


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> Omg, this helped immensely.  Thank you.  Do you remember how much longer you ordered the flap?  1 inch, 2 inches?




You're welcome! For the flap, I just requested for it to be longer to cover the top of the pockets but I didn't specify exactly how much. I asked and then received!


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome! For the flap, I just requested for it to be longer to cover the top of the pockets but I didn't specify exactly how much. I asked and then received!



Great.  I will just tell them the same!  Thanks again!


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome! For the flap, I just requested for it to be longer to cover the top of the pockets but I didn't specify exactly how much. I asked and then received!



I hope you don't mind me asking.  You said you have the midi Minervas.  How tall are you?  Do you think 5'-2" is too short for the regular Minerva?  My sister likes big bags...  but will it look good on her?

Edited to add:  She decided to go with the Midi size.  I think for her height, it was the better choice.


----------



## lulu212121

Can anyone tell me how much the Mini Zhoe is? I guess I'd need to contact Valentina about colors?


----------



## anabg

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the Mini Zhoe is? I guess I'd need to contact Valentina about colors?



The facebook page says 235 euros or 258 US dollars.  But that's for stamped croc leather (red rose, tan, dark brown, black, deep blue, dark green). I would contact them for prices if you want a different leather.


----------



## lulu212121

Thank you! I didn't check their facebook page.


----------



## anabg

I placed my order!!  This is what I am getting:

For my niece - Full size Selene with zippers in rust vachetta, gold hardware and cappuccino interior.  Large brown organizer

For my sister - Midi Minerva in Dark Gray Merino with the longer front flap, silver hardware and light gray interior (or regular gray if Marco thinks it looks better).  Small gray organizer

For me - Ms M in Taupe with gold hardware and regular gray interior.  Large gray organizer

I am so excited about the free organizers.


----------



## Tankgirl

anabg said:


> I placed my order!!  This is what I am getting:
> 
> For my niece - Full size Selene with zippers in rust vachetta, gold hardware and cappuccino interior.  Large brown organizer
> 
> For my sister - Midi Minerva in Dark Gray Merino with the longer front flap, silver hardware and light gray interior (or regular gray if Marco thinks it looks better).  Small gray organizer
> 
> For me - Ms M in Taupe with gold hardware and regular gray interior.  Large gray organizer
> 
> I am so excited about the free organizers.




Good for you!  I placed my order, too -- a full Soulmate in Rust Brown Vachetta with blue lining (and large organizer in blue jeans).


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> Good for you!  I placed my order, too -- a full Soulmate in Rust Brown Vachetta with blue lining (and large organizer in blue jeans).



I cannot wait to see what a Soulmate looks like in Vachetta leather!!


----------



## gack

Can i be your neice


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking.  You said you have the midi Minervas.  How tall are you?  Do you think 5'-2" is too short for the regular Minerva?  My sister likes big bags...  but will it look good on her?
> 
> Edited to add:  She decided to go with the Midi size.  I think for her height, it was the better choice.




I'm also 5'2". Not sure if regular minerva will be too big but midi minerva works for me. It's a medium sized bag.


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> Can i be your neice




Lol.  Your posts are always a riot.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I placed my order!!  This is what I am getting:
> 
> For my niece - Full size Selene with zippers in rust vachetta, gold hardware and cappuccino interior.  Large brown organizer
> 
> For my sister - Midi Minerva in Dark Gray Merino with the longer front flap, silver hardware and light gray interior (or regular gray if Marco thinks it looks better).  Small gray organizer
> 
> For me - Ms M in Taupe with gold hardware and regular gray interior.  Large gray organizer
> 
> I am so excited about the free organizers.



Sounds like the ladies in your family will have some very pretty bags soon!  Exciting!!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Good for you!  I placed my order, too -- a full Soulmate in Rust Brown Vachetta with blue lining (and large organizer in blue jeans).



Oh, wow, she sounds beautiful. Great choices all around!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Lenie, I just got my shipping notice for my black africa Soulmate and grey merino Soulmate. ...I'm sure Marco is working on it but maybe send a quick note.


Cowumbut, yay!  Sounds like your bag is the first Black Africa finished. Lenie and I should be up next soon. I can't remember who the others were--- Moonfancy?  Tankgirl?


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Sounds like the ladies in your family will have some very pretty bags soon!  Exciting!!



I am sooooo excited about Ms M in Taupe.....


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I am sooooo excited about Ms M in Taupe.....



That taupe looks so chic. Too many pretty leathers.  I'll make my way to a taupe someday.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I placed my order!!  This is what I am getting:
> 
> For my niece - Full size Selene with zippers in rust vachetta, gold hardware and cappuccino interior.  Large brown organizer
> 
> For my sister - Midi Minerva in Dark Gray Merino with the longer front flap, silver hardware and light gray interior (or regular gray if Marco thinks it looks better).  Small gray organizer
> 
> For me - Ms M in Taupe with gold hardware and regular gray interior.  Large gray organizer
> 
> I am so excited about the free organizers.




Lovely bags are headed your way!! Please take pictures of them all before handing them out to all the family!! The organizer is a great bonus!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Good for you!  I placed my order, too -- a full Soulmate in Rust Brown Vachetta with blue lining (and large organizer in blue jeans).




Excited to see this!! Sounds lovely!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Lovely bags are headed your way!! Please take pictures of them all before handing them out to all the family!! The organizer is a great bonus!



I sure will.  The organizers were the push I needed to place the order.  Ms M is my Bday present coming in October.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Cowumbut, yay!  Sounds like your bag is the first Black Africa finished. Lenie and I should be up next soon. I can't remember who the others were--- Moonfancy?  Tankgirl?




I received a email from Marco when I was checking on the status of my Soulmate. In making the other orders in the Black Africa, he said the black Africa leather is stiffer than the other Africas. If I wanted a slouchy, puddly Soulmate, the Black Africa may not work, but I don't mind a stiffer leather. It will be interesting to see a more structured Soulmate. I am also going to get a large purse organizer in dark grey. Just thought I would share the info about the Black Africa since it is different than the other Africa leathers.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> I sure will.  The organizers were the push I needed to place the order.  Ms M is my Bday present coming in October.



What a wonderful family of bags you will have! I am excited to see your taupe Miss M too. The taupe is really beautiful in this calf leather.


----------



## sprezzatura

Will the organisers be for sale separately? Or do you have to place an order now to get them?


----------



## anabg

sprezzatura said:


> Will the organisers be for sale separately? Or do you have to place an order now to get them?



They are available separately. Did you visit their Facebook page?


----------



## sprezzatura

anabg said:


> They are available separately. Did you visit their Facebook page?



No I didn't, just the website and I couldn't find them there  But I will check out the Facebook page and eventually also the rest of this thread, thank you


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> i cannot wait to see what a soulmate looks like in vachetta leather!!



+1


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing my Deep Blue Africa Zhoe this Sunday morning. She's the perfect size small/medium bag for a routine day.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I sure will.  The organizers were the push I needed to place the order.  Ms M is my Bday present coming in October.



Anabg I am so excited to hear you are getting a Ms M for your birthday in October. 
I seriously considered getting one but decided to get another Zhoe in Africa blue leather instead. Although that red Little Miss M was very tempting.

I will be waiting to see some photos of your Miss M in your reveal!!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Wearing my Deep Blue Africa Zhoe this Sunday morning. She's the perfect size small/medium bag for a routine day.
> 
> View attachment 3127012



TenKrat

I love seeing photos of your Zhoe in Africa blue. I will be your bag twin when mine is shipped along with a Diva bucket bag in dark grey Merino. Thank you so much for convincing me to go with a Zhoe I know I will not be sorry that I spent the extra money and got what the bag i really wanted.


----------



## Tankgirl

Pure class.  That's why I've donated most of my non-Massaccesi bags -- and I've never regretted it for a second.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## anabg

I am trying to quote djfmn and a different post appears in the quote. Weird. Tpf must be glitchy.   I will post pictures the minute it's out of the box!  

I wanted to let you all know that Colette told me Little Ms M holds less than a midi Selene. In case it helps anyone. It's the reason I picked the regular size.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> TenKrat
> 
> I love seeing photos of your Zhoe in Africa blue. I will be your bag twin when mine is shipped along with a Diva bucket bag in dark grey Merino. Thank you so much for convincing me to go with a Zhoe I know I will not be sorry that I spent the extra money and got what the bag i really wanted.



D, glad I could help/enable, ha ha. Can't wait to see both of your bags. I am patiently waiting for other ladies to receive their bags. I would like to hear reviews for the Diva.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I am trying to quote djfmn and a different post appears in the quote. Weird. Tpf must be glitchy.   I will post pictures the minute it's out of the box!
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that Colette told me Little Ms M holds less than a midi Selene. In case it helps anyone. It's the reason I picked the regular size.



Anabg, thanks for sharing that information. Any tidbit helps us all out with our decision-making.


----------



## tenKrat

I posted a pic earlier today since there's been a drought of pics lately. I get excited whenever anyone posts a pic, any pic---mod shot, shotgun pics (Odebdo! That would be you!), bag on the fence post (Moonfancy!), bag out and about...


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I received a email from Marco when I was checking on the status of my Soulmate. In making the other orders in the Black Africa, he said the black Africa leather is stiffer than the other Africas. If I wanted a slouchy, puddly Soulmate, the Black Africa may not work, but I don't mind a stiffer leather. It will be interesting to see a more structured Soulmate. I am also going to get a large purse organizer in dark grey. Just thought I would share the info about the Black Africa since it is different than the other Africa leathers.



Thanks, Lenie. I received an email from Marco about that also. I think the Soulmate will look lovely as ever in a slightly stiffer Africa leather. If she doesn't puddle as much, it's okay!  She will still look fabulous and smell great.


----------



## anitalilac

​


tenKrat said:


> Wearing my Deep Blue Africa Zhoe this Sunday morning. She's the perfect size small/medium bag for a routine day.
> 
> View attachment 3127012



That is just something stunning!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I posted a pic earlier today since there's been a drought of pics lately. I get excited whenever anyone posts a pic, any pic---mod shot, shotgun pics (Odebdo! That would be you!), bag on the fence post (Moonfancy!), bag out and about...




HeeHee....i have been slacking on pictures and i love shotgun photos! I guess by the time I get both kids strapped in their car seats and dropped off, i forget to take a look at my passenger seat! Maybe i will try to do that this week!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Pure class.  That's why I've donated most of my non-Massaccesi bags -- and I've never regretted it for a second.  Thanks for sharing.



Tankgirl, I also donated a few leather bags that no longer match my current taste or that I haven't used in a long time to a women's program called Dress for Success. It's a program of the local YWCA. It helps disadvantaged women obtain greater economic independence through job training. It welcomes donations of gently used professional clothes and handbags. 

I'm so glad that I found a local organization that will distribute my donations to women who could really use a nice leather handbag or work clothes to have a better chance in the workplace.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Tankgirl, I also donated a few leather bags that no longer match my current taste or that I haven't used in a long time to a women's program called Dress for Success. It's a program of the local YWCA. It helps disadvantaged women obtain greater economic independence through job training. It welcomes donations of gently used professional clothes and handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that I found a local organization that will distribute my donations to women who could really use a nice leather handbag or work clothes to have a better chance in the workplace.




TenKrat, that's a win for everyone, isn't it?  And it makes room for mor Massaccesi handbags.


----------



## paintednightsky

I will be getting 2 bags!   It was hard choosing the leather.  I wanted a nabuk but just not sure how it'd wear with rain and the winter weather.  I ended up picking a Selene Midi in Rust Brown Vacchetta and Soulmate Midi in Taupe Merino both with gold hardware and one lining with silver and other with gray since I wasn't sure of the difference and 9 inches for the soulmate drop.  Although I love the inside compartment of the soulmate midi, I figured with the organizer I wouldn't need it so I requested it without it.  I figured with the colors I'd get something different than the usual since my neutrals are usually gray/black and brights like purple/teal.  Love the soulmate midi style and I've been wearing the africa blue since I got it!


----------



## jxwilliams

Ladies has anybody heard about the new bags?  I was asking Marco about the black africa leather and he sent me a pic of the leather on a bag called the "aphrodite"!


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Ladies has anybody heard about the new bags?  I was asking Marco about the black africa leather and he sent me a pic of the leather on a bag called the "aphrodite"!



The Aphrodite is actually part of his first collection last year. On the current MM web site, you can only find that particular model under "Bespoke Bags". It can still be special ordered. 

You saw a pic of my Black Africa Aphrodite, which is almost finished.


----------



## tenKrat

paintednightsky said:


> I will be getting 2 bags!   It was hard choosing the leather.  I wanted a nabuk but just not sure how it'd wear with rain and the winter weather.  I ended up picking a Selene Midi in Rust Brown Vacchetta and Soulmate Midi in Taupe Merino both with gold hardware and one lining with silver and other with gray since I wasn't sure of the difference and 9 inches for the soulmate drop.  Although I love the inside compartment of the soulmate midi, I figured with the organizer I wouldn't need it so I requested it without it.  I figured with the colors I'd get something different than the usual since my neutrals are usually gray/black and brights like purple/teal.  Love the soulmate midi style and I've been wearing the africa blue since I got it!



Sounds like most ladies who got the Blue Africa Soulmates have been wearing theirs almost non-stop. I have.


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> The Aphrodite is actually part of his first collection last year. On the current MM web site, you can only find that particular model under "Bespoke Bags". It can still be special ordered.
> 
> You saw a pic of my Black Africa Aphrodite, which is almost finished.



That pic is the first one I've seen of the Black Africa leather. The workshop has been swamped, and Marco was finally able to take a quick pic.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.

I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.


----------



## jxwilliams

Oh duh!  I feel silly but in my defense--it looked so different!!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.
> 
> I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.


Thanks for sharing that photo TenKrat! Like its sister leathers, the black Africa is gorgeous. But it also feels different, a little more edgy. Imagine a Selene in this with some silver zippers. Rock n Roll!


----------



## gack

soramillay said:


> Imagine a Selene in this with some silver zippers. Rock n Roll!



uncle


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Thanks for sharing that photo TenKrat! Like its sister leathers, the black Africa is gorgeous. But it also feels different, a little more edgy. Imagine a Selene in this with some silver zippers. Rock n Roll!



With red lining, too.

Gack would die.


----------



## clu0984

Ok, I did it.  Placed an order for the Diva bucket in black merino.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.




That is lovely!! I have been spoiled to the divider in my soulmate midi....but once my organizer comes I plan to move back into my taupe Aphrodite  it is a lovely design and black with brown goes with EVERYTHING!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I did it.  Placed an order for the Diva bucket in black merino.  Can't wait!!




Sounds lovely!!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.
> 
> I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.



TenKrat this is really gorgeous. I love the leather it is amazing. I think the brown handles are definitely the right way to go. I love your bag. Thank you so much for posting this photo.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I did it.  Placed an order for the Diva bucket in black merino.  Can't wait!!



Clu984 a Diva in black merino will be stunning.

My Diva in dark gray merino arrived today but I am away on a business trip and only get back on Thursday. It is sitting at my mailbox waiting for me to pick it up. I spoke to the mailbox place where I have a mailbox and asked if a box had arrived for me from Italy. I was told a very large box had arrived this morning it has the Diva in gray merino, a midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck and a Zhoe in Africa blue leather. 

I promise that I will take some photos when I get back from my trip.

I am thrilled someone else has selected the Diva!!!


----------



## pbnjam

I have also placed an order for the Diva bucket bag in red merino a while ago but haven't gotten the shipping notice yet. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## soramillay

Wow, sounds like we are in for a feast of delicious reveals (including mine)... Let the good times roll!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Tankgirl, I also donated a few leather bags that no longer match my current taste or that I haven't used in a long time to a women's program called Dress for Success. It's a program of the local YWCA. It helps disadvantaged women obtain greater economic independence through job training. It welcomes donations of gently used professional clothes and handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that I found a local organization that will distribute my donations to women who could really use a nice leather handbag or work clothes to have a better chance in the workplace.




I've done the same thing. I always a little guilty getting rid of bags that are still in great condition. But when they go to Dress for Success, I know that I am helping other women and the bags are going to good homes.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.




Thank you for sharing the picture. It is getting me excited for my Black Africa Soulmate!


----------



## the_baglover

Been busy with RL but am loving my new bronze selene. Thanks for the picture of black africa, it looks lovely. I hope the new website is up soon. Can't wait to see the new bags.


----------



## thedseer

Can't wait to see reveals!



tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa leather. You can see that it is stiffer than the other Africa leathers.
> 
> I opted for dark brown handles per Marco's recommendation. Makes the bag more eye-catching than if it was all black.



Beautiful!


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> Clu984 a Diva in black merino will be stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> My Diva in dark gray merino arrived today but I am away on a business trip and only get back on Thursday. It is sitting at my mailbox waiting for me to pick it up. I spoke to the mailbox place where I have a mailbox and asked if a box had arrived for me from Italy. I was told a very large box had arrived this morning it has the Diva in gray merino, a midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck and a Zhoe in Africa blue leather.
> 
> 
> 
> I promise that I will take some photos when I get back from my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thrilled someone else has selected the Diva!!!




Please post pics when you get it!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Clu984 a Diva in black merino will be stunning.
> 
> My Diva in dark gray merino arrived today but I am away on a business trip and only get back on Thursday. It is sitting at my mailbox waiting for me to pick it up. I spoke to the mailbox place where I have a mailbox and asked if a box had arrived for me from Italy. I was told a very large box had arrived this morning it has the Diva in gray merino, a midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck and a Zhoe in Africa blue leather.
> 
> I promise that I will take some photos when I get back from my trip.
> 
> I am thrilled someone else has selected the Diva!!!




Love your reveals!!


----------



## sandysandiego

Can't wait to see these lovlies!!



djfmn said:


> Clu984 a Diva in black merino will be stunning.
> 
> My Diva in dark gray merino arrived today but I am away on a business trip and only get back on Thursday. It is sitting at my mailbox waiting for me to pick it up. I spoke to the mailbox place where I have a mailbox and asked if a box had arrived for me from Italy. I was told a very large box had arrived this morning it has the Diva in gray merino, a midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck and a Zhoe in Africa blue leather.
> 
> I promise that I will take some photos when I get back from my trip.
> 
> I am thrilled someone else has selected the Diva!!!


----------



## Storm702

Hello all! New to Massaccesi bags- I was actually new to BE and then I found out they were closing, then I read somewhere that Massaccesi was doing bags. Is there going to be a reference library? I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## tenKrat

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! New to Massaccesi bags- I was actually new to BE and then I found out they were closing, then I read somewhere that Massaccesi was doing bags. Is there going to be a reference library? I'd love to see some pics!




Hi Storm702!  I was just going to post this pic when I saw your post. Welcome!  As far as I know, TPF won't let us start a reference library; we just have this main thread as a catch-all as well as a Pictures Only reference thread. 

Here's what I'm wearing today, my Africa Bronze Angel Midi.


----------



## Storm702

tenKrat said:


> Hi Storm702!  I was just going to post this pic when I saw your post. Welcome!  As far as I know, TPF won't let us start a reference library; we just have this main thread as a catch-all as well as a Pictures Only reference thread.
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today, my Africa Bronze Angel Midi.
> 
> View attachment 3131285



Thank you! How do I find the pictures only thread? I had to Google his nane just to find this one! Your bag is gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## paintednightsky

I am sooo excited to get my 2 new bags. They are my Christmas present to me! lol   I need more MM bags besides the 2 I have.  I've been wearing the blue africa midi soulmate a lot.

Storm there is a separate only picture thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html   I loved BE too so I am sure you'll love Massacessi


----------



## Storm702

paintednightsky said:


> I am sooo excited to get my 2 new bags. They are my Christmas present to me! lol   I need more MM bags besides the 2 I have.  I've been wearing the blue africa midi soulmate a lot.
> 
> Storm there is a separate only picture thread here: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html   I loved BE too so I am sure you'll love Massacessi



I just got my first BE, a Rock Me, from a fellow TPFer. I love it! I want a Massaccesi soooo  bad!


----------



## djfmn

Storm702 said:


> Hello all! New to Massaccesi bags- I was actually new to BE and then I found out they were closing, then I read somewhere that Massaccesi was doing bags. Is there going to be a reference library? I'd love to see some pics!



Storm702 welcome to the Massaccesi group we are thrilled you have joined us.

Here is the link to the pictures only thread for Massaccesi.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html

Please let us know if we can help you at all. I am addicted to these bags. I have to warn you once you start buying them it is difficult to stop. 

I know I have bought 20 of them over the past year. Not all of them for me I did buy 5 for my daughter.


----------



## Storm702

djfmn said:


> Storm702 welcome to the Massaccesi group we are thrilled you have joined us.
> 
> Here is the link to the pictures only thread for Massaccesi.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html
> 
> Please let us know if we can help you at all. I am addicted to these bags. I have to warn you once you start buying them it is difficult to stop.
> 
> I know I have bought 20 of them over the past year. Not all of them for me I did buy 5 for my daughter.



I'm looking at a Selene.... when will the new website be out?


----------



## djfmn

Storm702 said:


> I'm looking at a Selene.... when will the new website be out?



I sent an email asking when the new website will be up or when the current one will be updated. I have not got a response yet as soon as I do I will post what I hear.

I have the midi Selene and love that style. I cannot carry a large bag for some reason it looks like the bag is wearing me not the other way around. I am only 5' 4" and wear a size 4 so a petite frame. If I could have I would have bought the full size Selene but after many costly mistakes I have learned that midi size bags are better for me.hh


----------



## Storm702

djfmn said:


> I sent an email asking when the new website will be up or when the current one will be updated. I have not got a response yet as soon as I do I will post what I hear.
> 
> I have the midi Selene and love that style. I cannot carry a large bag for some reason it looks like the bag is wearing me not the other way around. I am only 5' 4" and wear a size 4 so a petite frame. If I could have I would have bought the full size Selene but after many costly mistakes I have learned that midi size bags are better for me.hh



Perhaps I should stick with the full size.... I am 5'8 and.... ahem.... shall we say. ... the opposite of petite!


----------



## anitalilac

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I did it.  Placed an order for the Diva bucket in black merino.  Can't wait!!





djfmn said:


> Clu984 a Diva in black merino will be stunning.
> 
> My Diva in dark gray merino arrived today but I am away on a business trip and only get back on Thursday. It is sitting at my mailbox waiting for me to pick it up. I spoke to the mailbox place where I have a mailbox and asked if a box had arrived for me from Italy. I was told a very large box had arrived this morning it has the Diva in gray merino, a midi Soulmate in cobalt nubuck and a Zhoe in Africa blue leather.
> 
> I promise that I will take some photos when I get back from my trip.
> 
> I am thrilled someone else has selected the Diva!!!



Oooh! I am excited for you ladies! The Diva in Merino is on my wishlist. Wait, the Diva is the backpack right?  what is the bucket bag called? I want that too!


----------



## soramillay

Someone is selling a midi Minerva in cream nubuck on eBay (NMA). Gorgeous, for anyone considering the style! It would be the right size for me except I am a spill-magnet and can't do light leathers.


----------



## Storm702

soramillay said:


> Someone is selling a midi Minerva in cream nubuck on eBay (NMA). Gorgeous, for anyone considering the style! It would be the right size for me except I am a spill-magnet and can't do light leathers.



Ooooh, it's gorgeous! Hmmmmm, my  birthday is coming up. ...


----------



## Odebdo

Storm702 said:


> Perhaps I should stick with the full size.... I am 5'8 and.... ahem.... shall we say. ... the opposite of petite!



I have a midi-Selene and while I am 5'4 tall, I am less than petite myself....after having twins 15 months ago...things shifted and priorities changed....I snuggle babies vs workout lol!  So the midi size is not tiny and looks fine for whoever would like to carry it!  Though, I do want to add a full size Selene to my collection for days I need to lug lots of stuff around for me and the dynamic duo!


----------



## Storm702

Odebdo said:


> I have a midi-Selene and while I am 5'4 tall, I am less than petite myself....after having twins 15 months ago...things shifted and priorities changed....I snuggle babies vs workout lol!  So the midi size is not tiny and looks fine for whoever would like to carry it!  Though, I do want to add a full size Selene to my collection for days I need to lug lots of stuff around for me and the dynamic duo!



Thanks! Perhaps I may "need" both! The leather looks amazing!


----------



## Odebdo

I just got the best email ever!!  Shipping notification from Valentina!!!  I will be getting the grey merino backpack (the Star I think?), mini Zhoe in croco red, phoebe in africa blue...and the organizer!  So I am excited and hope the box takes the fast boat across the ocean!!  I have my 20th high school reunion on the 26th and my oldest niece's wedding on Oct 3rd....so fingers crossed as I think red mini zhoe will be perfect for both!


----------



## gack

Massaccesi foreverrrr


----------



## ginaf20697

I wish they'd update the website. I like to play around with all the options on there before I decide on a bag.


----------



## sandysandiego

Ooh!  You lucky girl!  Grey marino!!!  

I have a light grey suede Soulmate coming in a week I hope!  We will have to compare these two!  



Odebdo said:


> I just got the best email ever!!  Shipping notification from Valentina!!!  I will be getting the grey merino backpack (the Star I think?), mini Zhoe in croco red, phoebe in africa blue...and the organizer!  So I am excited and hope the box takes the fast boat across the ocean!!  I have my 20th high school reunion on the 26th and my oldest niece's wedding on Oct 3rd....so fingers crossed as I think red mini zhoe will be perfect for both!


----------



## momasaurus

sandysandiego said:


> Ooh!  You lucky girl!  Grey marino!!!
> 
> I have a light grey suede Soulmate coming in a week I hope!  We will have to compare these two!


You will LOVE the grey merino!!! I want more bags in this leather, hoping for something blue in the spring maybe....?


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I just got the best email ever!!  Shipping notification from Valentina!!!  I will be getting the grey merino backpack (the Star I think?), mini Zhoe in croco red, phoebe in africa blue...and the organizer!  So I am excited and hope the box takes the fast boat across the ocean!!  I have my 20th high school reunion on the 26th and my oldest niece's wedding on Oct 3rd....so fingers crossed as I think red mini zhoe will be perfect for both!



I am really looking forward to backpack pictures.


----------



## sandysandiego

Mine is going to be a light grey suede!   I inquired about a light grey nubuck and Marco suggested a light grey suede.   I also have requested a second set of straps in the matching suede



momasaurus said:


> You will LOVE the grey merino!!! I want more bags in this leather, hoping for something blue in the spring maybe....?


----------



## jxwilliams

I cannot wait to see everybody's new bags!!


----------



## soramillay

sandysandiego said:


> Mine is going to be a light grey suede!   I inquired about a light grey nubuck and Marco suggested a light grey suede.   I also have requested a second set of straps in the matching suede



Wow, suede! I love it when MM suggests leathers and colors "off the menu". Feels so exclusive and so custom-made


----------



## Tankgirl

sandysandiego said:


> Ooh!  You lucky girl!  Grey marino!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a light grey suede Soulmate coming in a week I hope!  We will have to compare these two!




Oh, please do post pictures of your gray suede Soulmate.  It will be gorgeous.


----------



## paintednightsky

I got 3 swatches in today for reference.  

The first dark gray is the flat natural calf and second is merinos.  I prefer the merinos because I prefer softer leather, texture, and it has that yummy leather smell.  It has more of a matte look to it, but not the same as the BE matte.  The flat calf is more smooth and glass like.  More shine to it.  Thicker and sturdier so best for structured bags.  The gray in person may be a smidge lighter, but pretty close to pic and a nice dark gray.  I am getting a taupe merinos bag, but may need the gray in the future too   I never wear taupe bags though so figured I'd pick different colors for once.

Middle is africa gold.  I wasn't too sure about gold but after getting a swatch I will definitely need one in the future!  It isn't as yellow or bright as I thought in person seeing it in other people's pics.  It is a tad darker than shown in the picture, but the shine picks up when taking the picture.    It really is a nice neutral color that will go with anything with just that extra pop.  It is also soft, softer than the blue africa.


----------



## djfmn

Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and 
dark grey Diva bucket bag.
 I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.

I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.

The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.

I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> 
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> 
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.




That Soulmate is gorgeous.  That color is to-die-for.


----------



## emmaAr

Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?


----------



## Tankgirl

emmaAr said:


> Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?




Not yet, but I've ordered a full Soulmate in Rust Brown Vachetta.


----------



## soramillay

emmaAr said:


> Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?


Do share photos of your three lovely bags! We love to drool over MM eye candy


----------



## the_baglover

ginaf20697 said:


> I wish they'd update the website. I like to play around with all the options on there before I decide on a bag.



Me too. I am waiting for the website update to see the options.


----------



## Odebdo

emmaAr said:


> Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?




Some vacchetta reveals will hopefully be coming as i believe several ladies have ordered!

Would love to see your bags if you have time for some photos!


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> 
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> 
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.




These are all lovely!! The Diva looks great with the bow!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.


The Diva..is just stunning! Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.



Those some goooorgeous shades of blue you got there.  Congrats!  
Hope you can post some mod pucs for us.


----------



## sandysandiego

What a gorgeous haul!  

Is the dark grey a bluish grey?  It looks blue on my monitor.  

We are twins with the Cobalt Nubuck!  That is one of my favorite bags!





djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.


----------



## paintednightsky

emmaAr said:


> Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?



I can't wait to get my vachetta rust brown midi selene!  It looks like a chewy, thick, and earthy sort of leather.


----------



## paintednightsky

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.



Such a beautiful set!  Does anyone have a modeling pic of the Diva bucket for size reference?


----------



## watchthestars

Does anyone know much about these new leathers? I Googled vachetta and apparently it's very prone to staining? Couldn't find any information about merinos at all (only merino wool!).


----------



## anabg

watchthestars said:


> Does anyone know much about these new leathers? I Googled vachetta and apparently it's very prone to staining? Couldn't find any information about merinos at all (only merino wool!).



That would be untreated vachetta. This one has been treated by the tannery, I believe I read it somewhere, maybe in Colette's blog.


----------



## watchthestars

Oh really? Well, that's promising then! Thanks.


----------



## Odebdo

watchthestars said:


> Does anyone know much about these new leathers? I Googled vachetta and apparently it's very prone to staining? Couldn't find any information about merinos at all (only merino wool!).




I would say shoot an email to Colette...Marco is very knowledgeable about the leathers he sources, so I am sure they can let you know about the new leathers!


----------



## anabg

watchthestars said:


> Oh really? Well, that's promising then! Thanks.



I went back to check just to make sure.  I read it in Colette's blog. It says that at their request the tannery treated the vachetta with a slight protectant.


----------



## watchthestars

Thanks, I see it now!


----------



## emmaAr

Would love to see some vacchetta reveals!

I'll take photos tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> What a gorgeous haul!
> 
> Is the dark grey a bluish grey?  It looks blue on my monitor.
> 
> We are twins with the Cobalt Nubuck!  That is one of my favorite bags!



No it is not a bluish grey it looks that way because of the light or the lack thereof and how the photo turned out. It is definitely a dark grey it is such a great shade of grey. 
Initially I was concerned whether I would like the cobalt blue nubuck but I really love the color and the leather.

Pleased we are twins!!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Oooh! I am excited for you ladies! The Diva in Merino is on my wishlist. Wait, the Diva is the backpack right?  what is the bucket bag called? I want that too!



I believe the Diva is the bucket bag. Not sure of the name of the backpack. 

I love the bucket bag so pleased I got it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*The website is getting a COMPLETE overhaul.  All new pictures, fresh writing, bigger news section, new ways to order bags ...  EVERYTHING.  MM has been working every night until very late to get it done.  It's going to be awesome!*





ginaf20697 said:


> I wish they'd update the website. I like to play around with all the options on there before I decide on a bag.


----------



## Storm702

Moonfancy said:


> *The website is getting a COMPLETE overhaul.  All new pictures, fresh writing, bigger news section, new ways to order bags ...  EVERYTHING.  MM has been working every night until very late to get it done.  It's going to be awesome!*



Ooooh I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> That Soulmate is gorgeous.  That color is to-die-for.



Thanks Tankgirl I was a little worried about the cobalt blue nubuck that I would not like it. It is such a great shade of blue I really love it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I've been reading about other women wanting her too.  I was in an airport not long ago, and I swear at least 75% of the women there were wearing backpacks!  Marco's backpack is called STAR!  I know she will live up to her name!*




thedseer said:


> I am really looking forward to backpack pictures.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *The website is getting a COMPLETE overhaul.  All new pictures, fresh writing, bigger news section, new ways to order bags ...  EVERYTHING.  MM has been working every night until very late to get it done.  It's going to be awesome!*




Moonfancy, it's good to see your post.  We missed you.  Quick question: Do you have other Soulmates in addition to Katia?  I think you have one in Blue Africa.


----------



## djfmn

paintednightsky said:


> Such a beautiful set!  Does anyone have a modeling pic of the Diva bucket for size reference?



I have not taken a modeling shot yet as I am all packed up and ready for the move. I will take some when I am settled in.

What bag do you have perhaps I can take a photo of that bag with the Diva to give you an idea of the size?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Take it from me -- I have the large Soulmate and a little Flora in MM's ancient gold, and it is NOT as bright as it is in pictures.  It is divine and goes with anything you wear!  Marco even said it would make beautiful handles with a different colored bag if I so choose!  Something to think about if I decide I don't want gold chain.*




paintednightsky said:


> I got 3 swatches in today for reference.
> 
> The first dark gray is the flat natural calf and second is merinos.  I prefer the merinos because I prefer softer leather, texture, and it has that yummy leather smell.  It has more of a matte look to it, but not the same as the BE matte.  The flat calf is more smooth and glass like.  More shine to it.  Thicker and sturdier so best for structured bags.  The gray in person may be a smidge lighter, but pretty close to pic and a nice dark gray.  I am getting a taupe merinos bag, but may need the gray in the future too   I never wear taupe bags though so figured I'd pick different colors for once.
> 
> Middle is africa gold.  I wasn't too sure about gold but after getting a swatch I will definitely need one in the future!  It isn't as yellow or bright as I thought in person seeing it in other people's pics.  It is a tad darker than shown in the picture, but the shine picks up when taking the picture.    It really is a nice neutral color that will go with anything with just that extra pop.  It is also soft, softer than the blue africa.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, it is SO CUTE with that bow, djfmn!  I love that!*




djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, man, do you ever BELONG here!  We are so happy to enable when necessary!  So HAPPY to meet you, emmaAR!*
:welcome2:




emmaAr said:


> Hi all, I am new to posting on this thread but have been following since Jan. You have all helped me with 3 Massaccesi purchases so far - the most recent being the diva bucket bag in black merinos (so beautiful) and already I am thinking about the 4th. Does anyone have anything in the vacchetta leather?


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.




*What can I say!! Gorgeous ALL of them!! I did not know the Diva bucket (yeah, I notice the bluish tone, and know it's a really lovely Darkish Grey ) I want a bow too!! Great idea.  (As soon as possible , when you have settled down etc from the move, I would love a pic to see the comparison with any other bag like the midi Soulmate/ Aphrodite and the bucket bag ..no hurry)*
*
*
*I think the Cobalt will be great in your future sunny surroundings..The colour is so Deep! I am awaiting my own African blue at some point, and looking forward to see it. I usually never wear blues, so..In any case congrats with your lovely new bunch of bags..great choises *


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tankgirl, love lady that you are!  I have gold and blue Soulmates, yes.  About to order a black Merino Soulmate, and I REALLY REALLY WANT an Angel.  *



Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, it's good to see your post.  We missed you.  Quick question: Do you have other Soulmates in addition to Katia?  I think you have one in Blue Africa.


----------



## gack

I am not a patient person. I want the website done the day before last month.


----------



## emmaAr

Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.


----------



## HotRedBag

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.


amazing bags!


----------



## pbnjam

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.




Beautiful bags! I'm still waiting for Diva but seeing yours gets me excited too.


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> Here are some initial reveals of my Africa Blue Zhoe, Cobalt Blue Nubuck midi Soulmate and
> 
> dark grey Diva bucket bag.
> 
> I only picked them up late this afternoon so not the best time to take photos as the light is not that good.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Diva bucket bag it is such a gorgeous color and the leather is amazing. I asked Marco to replace the tassels with a bow - tassels are not my thing. I am pleased I decided to do that as I really love the look of the bow.
> 
> 
> 
> The cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate is a lovely shade of blue. I happen to really love the midi Soulmate style and this nubuck leather is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> I am pleased I was convinced to go with a Zhoe in Africa blue it is a perfect bag such a great size I love it.




Gorgeous bags! The bow looks great. Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.




Beautiful!!


----------



## soramillay

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.



Gorgeous, thanks for sharing! I see you are a Minerva lover!


----------



## thedseer

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.



Great bags!


----------



## gack

I would love to see the organizer in action.


----------



## Bagwis

Hi everyone, I'm new to this brand I need help regarding how to ask massacessi to customize a bag. I went to the website I'm interested in zhoe btw but the bespoke option only have colored leather, I want the croc printed leather or a pebbled leather. How do I go about to do this? I email them directly from the site but no reply as of today. I just want some input with you ladies here who have experienced doing so. Thank you all. And I'm also interested in the mini zhoe as I've seen photos here but not on the official website.


----------



## soramillay

Bagwis said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this brand I need help regarding how to ask massacessi to customize a bag. I went to the website I'm interested in zhoe btw but the bespoke option only have colored leather, I want the croc printed leather or a pebbled leather. How do I go about to do this? I email them directly from the site but no reply as of today. I just want some input with you ladies here who have experienced doing so. Thank you all. And I'm also interested in the mini zhoe as I've seen photos here but not on the official website.


Hi Bagwis, the site is going through a massive revamp at the moment so all the news and updates are coming from MM's Facebook page (Massaccesi Handbags). For orders and bespoke options, you can email Valentina at Valentina@marcomassaccesi.it. They also have an American customer rep, Colette, who has a blog here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/?view=classic and you can email her if you want to discuss in detail the leathers and styles to help you decide. Hope that helps!


----------



## msd_bags

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.


Great collection!!


----------



## watchthestars

I asked Marco for swatches of the cognac and dark grey merinos leathers over the weekend. Despatched yesterday and with me in the UK before midday - very impressive!

Here they are. Both lovely, but I have a few tan bags already so think I'll go for the dark grey. I just need to see more photos of the rucksack before I can decide between that and the bucket bag - although I'm leaning towards a bucket bag.


----------



## Bagwis

soramillay said:


> Hi Bagwis, the site is going through a massive revamp at the moment so all the news and updates are coming from MM's Facebook page (Massaccesi Handbags). For orders and bespoke options, you can email Valentina at Valentina@marcomassaccesi.it. They also have an American customer rep, Colette, who has a blog here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/?view=classic and you can email her if you want to discuss in detail the leathers and styles to help you decide. Hope that helps!



Hi soramillay, thank you for this. I will email them.


----------



## anitalilac

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.



Love! Love! Love! The bucket bag is just stunning!


----------



## Odebdo

My box is at my post office!! Bad news is they won't try to deliver until tomorrow which means it will be Thursday before I can go pick it up myself! But I am excited they are this close!! Cannot wait to see the backpack in grey merino!!


----------



## Bagwis

Hello again everyone still deciding what leather to go with my zhoe or mini zhoe, do you happen to have a separate thread for the leather variations. If not can anyone tell me if the croc stamped leather is a structured leather and is the natural calf leather a supple leather. Thanks again.


----------



## Storm702

Odebdo said:


> My box is at my post office!! Bad news is they won't try to deliver until tomorrow which means it will be Thursday before I can go pick it up myself! But I am excited they are this close!! Cannot wait to see the backpack in grey merino!!



Oh, the wait is AGONIZING! We can't wait to see it!


----------



## bonniekir

emmaAr said:


> Diva in black merinos and Minerva midi in taupe nabuck.




How soft a relaxed the Black merino looks , and the Taupe nabuk is gorgeous as well!!


I have the Taupe and think this colour suits everything..even me!


Congrats with your lovely bags!!


----------



## bonniekir

Bagwis said:


> Hello again everyone still deciding what leather to go with my zhoe or mini zhoe, do you happen to have a separate thread for the leather variations. If not can anyone tell me if the croc stamped leather is a structured leather and is the natural calf leather a supple leather. Thanks again.




The natural calf I have not tried, it is rather stiff as a swatch, but I know the Croc..it seems a bit stiff in the beginning, but will relax a bit. I think I would personally go for the Stamped croc. But if you like the bag to keep the exact shape perhaps the natural calf is the choice?


Write and ask Valentina re the calf ..


----------



## Bagwis

Hi bonnie thanks. I have to read from the beginning of this thread for all the info needed, I'm so used to the premier brands thread so easy to find everything there. . 

I found croco swatches in the blog. And from reading the whole thread I have learned a lot about MM bags. 

I think the croco stamped leather looks very premium I think.


----------



## gack

Love love love the croc


----------



## pbnjam

I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.


----------



## gack

oh my lanta that charm is perfect perfect


----------



## clu0984

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.
> 
> View attachment 3136658




Gorgeous!!  Love the color


----------



## Odebdo

pbnjam said:


> i wanted to share with you ladies my new mm diva bag in ruby merino. :d
> 
> View attachment 3136658



stunning!!!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....so I got my box!!! I am in love!!!!

Mini Zhoe is awesome...I got the red rose croco, silver hardware, grey lining. I see no rose...this is a gorgeous red to me in my office lighting. We will see if she has other tones outside etc.

First pic is truest to color by my eye...




When Lovie said it comes with two straps in her blog, I was confused...I get it now. So this pictures shows the strap and the extra portion that I could buckle into the original strap to extend. Love this!




Note to folks...the interior slip pocket is NOT big enough for my iPhone 6 with a life proof case. This does not matter to me, but if it does you may need to request this pocket be extended some...just a smidge would do the trick.


----------



## Odebdo

I ordered the Mini-Zhoe in the weekend special to receive the free organizer...this is really nice! I probably will be ordering a large next time I place an order because I love it and have some bigger full size bags. The small is perfect for me most days!

So this is the small blue jean suede organizer.


----------



## Odebdo

I also had ordered a Phoebe in blue Africa because the leather is just insane....so here she is!


----------



## Odebdo

And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.

I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!

First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!

The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.

So here she is!








And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.



And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.




And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!




Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!


----------



## pbnjam

gack said:


> oh my lanta that charm is perfect perfect


Mylanta? Lol thanks!


clu0984 said:


> Gorgeous!!  Love the color


Thank you. I'm collecting red bags. Have one more from Coach on the way,


Odebdo said:


> stunning!!!!!


Thanks! Love your bags too! Red croco looks gorgeous. Love the merino leather smell. Congrats!


----------



## soramillay

Thanks for all the reveals, ladies! You are really selling me on those merinos. I prefer stiffer smooth leather usually but these look stunning in any color and I love the soft sheen. I also think I will succumb to a croc bag eventually...


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.



What a lovely bag!!




Odebdo said:


> Ok....so I got my box!!! I am in love!!!!




Love love your bags!! Thanks for the wonderful photos, they are really very helpful!!


----------



## Bagwis

Hi odebdo, can you describe the croco stamped leather when you can, thank you!


----------



## emmaAr

Hi ladies, thanks for all the messages  

pbnjam - love the Diva in ruby! 

Odebdo - gorgeous bags!


----------



## sandysandiego

This is one gorgeous bag for one super gorgeous lady!





Odebdo said:


> Ok....so I got my box!!! I am in love!!!!
> 
> Mini Zhoe is awesome...I got the red rose croco, silver hardware, grey lining. I see no rose...this is a gorgeous red to me in my office lighting. We will see if she has other tones outside etc.
> 
> First pic is truest to color by my eye...
> 
> View attachment 3136741
> 
> 
> When Lovie said it comes with two straps in her blog, I was confused...I get it now. So this pictures shows the strap and the extra portion that I could buckle into the original strap to extend. Love this!
> 
> View attachment 3136742
> 
> 
> Note to folks...the interior slip pocket is NOT big enough for my iPhone 6 with a life proof case. This does not matter to me, but if it does you may need to request this pocket be extended some...just a smidge would do the trick.


----------



## msd_bags

For those with merinos bag and pebbled leather bags, how would you compare the weight? Thanks!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.
> 
> I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!
> 
> First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!
> 
> The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.
> 
> So here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136755
> 
> View attachment 3136756
> 
> View attachment 3136758
> 
> 
> And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.
> View attachment 3136759
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.
> 
> View attachment 3136762
> 
> 
> And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 3136761
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!



Thanks for the pics of this. It's lovely, and bigger than I expected - looks like it would be both functional and beautiful.


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.
> 
> View attachment 3136658


 


What a beautiful colour red, which can go with everything ! Congrats with your new addition!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.
> 
> I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!
> 
> First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!
> 
> The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.
> 
> So here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136755
> 
> View attachment 3136756
> 
> View attachment 3136758
> 
> 
> And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.
> View attachment 3136759
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.
> 
> View attachment 3136762
> 
> 
> And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 3136761
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!




Thanks very much for buying this bag ..LOL..I was wondering about the size! No doubt it's great for everyday usage, so I want also!! The Grey is a marvelous colour!!


As for your other new bags, you got yourself some really useful bags with different types of leather..all very durable ..beautiful and at the same time practical!!  


What a haul! Big congrats, and thanks for the pics


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> Hi odebdo, can you describe the croco stamped leather when you can, thank you!



It is a lovely leather....what is your specific question?  The stamping of the croco print is nice...bigger and smaller patterns.  I will have this bag out with me this weekend at my high school reunion (20 yrs...HOW?) so I will get more up front and personal with it rather than the quickie reveal, so let me know what you want to know and I will try to come back with a more educated response!



emmaAr said:


> Odebdo - gorgeous bags!



Thank you!!  I am quite pleased with them all!



sandysandiego said:


> This is one gorgeous bag for one super gorgeous lady!



Thank you my dear!!  I am excited to wear it this weekend at my reunion....I may not be the skinniest girl at the reunion...but I know I will have the best bag at the reunion!



msd_bags said:


> For those with merinos bag and pebbled leather bags, how would you compare the weight? Thanks!!



I will compare this weekend, but it does seem the merino is lighter than pebbled....



thedseer said:


> Thanks for the pics of this. It's lovely, and bigger than I expected - looks like it would be both functional and beautiful.



I do think it will be functional, and I know it is beautiful!  I knew if I didn't do an instant reveal at work, it would take forever to reveal it as at home I never get a moment to myself and then I am too tired!



bonniekir said:


> Thanks very much for buying this bag ..LOL..I was wondering about the size! No doubt it's great for everyday usage, so I want also!! The Grey is a marvelous colour!!
> 
> 
> As for your other new bags, you got yourself some really useful bags with different types of leather..all very durable ..beautiful and at the same time practical!!
> 
> 
> What a haul! Big congrats, and thanks for the pics



Thanks Bonnie!  Lord knows I have used your reveals to help me out plenty.  I wanted to get the STAR pictures out there so others could see it!  The grey is GORGEOUS!


----------



## watchthestars

Thanks so much for those photos, Odebdo. Although you've given me a problem, because I thought I preferred the Diva to the Star, and now I want both! I think the Diva is prettier, but I have two children and need a rucksack.


----------



## Odebdo

watchthestars said:


> Thanks so much for those photos, Odebdo. Although you've given me a problem, because I thought I preferred the Diva to the Star, and now I want both! I think the Diva is prettier, but I have two children and need a rucksack.



I will be changing into the Star this weekend...and next weekend I am traveling with it probably.  So I should have a good review of it in use.  There are modeling shots of the Diva in our picture only reference thread...and crossbody it looks great too...so that might be the handsfree way to go for you?


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> What a lovely bag!!


 


emmaAr said:


> pbnjam - love the Diva in ruby!


 


bonniekir said:


> What a beautiful colour red, which can go with everything ! Congrats with your new addition!


 
Thank you! I'm loving my Diva bag. It's a good medium sized bag that can hold my ipad air, planner, cosmetic bag, card case, wallet, and more. (Just the stuff I carry everyday) Normally shoulder straps for most bags roll off my shoulder. It does for the midi Minerva so I end up using the long strap for crossbody. But I am finding that the shorter shoulder strap of Diva is sitting nicely and not falling off. 


msd_bags - It does seem to be lighter than the pebbled leather even though I don't find pebbled to be too heavy.


----------



## Bagwis

Odebdo said:


> It is a lovely leather....what is your specific question?  The stamping of the croco print is nice...bigger and smaller patterns.  I will have this bag out with me this weekend at my high school reunion (20 yrs...HOW?) so I will get more up front and personal with it rather than the quickie reveal, so let me know what you want to know and I will try to come back with a more educated response!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you odebdo. Is it more structured kind of leather but supple and soft at the same time?


----------



## anabg

I think my order is ready to ship!! There has been a couple of days delay, mainly because I have missed their emails during the day and was only able to reply at night.  But really excited.  Shipping is usually pretty fast.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.
> 
> View attachment 3136658



I missed this earlier, but this is beautiful, and I love the color.


----------



## anabg

The Merinos revelas are all soooo pretty. Unfortunately, I don't have the funds to get a bag in every leather right now. But I would love something in Merino and Vachetta...  I also have wayyy to many bags and it's getting so hard to rotate them so they all get some use.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> The Merinos revelas are all soooo pretty. Unfortunately, I don't have the funds to get a bag in every leather right now. But I would love something in Merino and Vachetta...  I also have wayyy to many bags and it's getting so hard to rotate them so they all get some use.



+1 to  everything. I need to thin the herd but I would really like a vachetta and a merino. And a mini zhoe. Sigh.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> I think my order is ready to ship!! There has been a couple of days delay, mainly because I have missed their emails during the day and was only able to reply at night.  But really excited.  Shipping is usually pretty fast.


Ana, your order is ready to ship already? Hmm, I feel like I've been waiting a while without any updates (almost a month now). Thought they were swamped so I didn't ask but think  I will drop Valentina a line now...


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> +1 to  everything. I need to thin the herd but I would really like a vachetta and a merino. And a mini zhoe. Sigh.




Talk about thinning the herd, I donated an Italian-made D&B last Friday to make room for my rust brown Vachetta full Soulmate.  I think that's probably the last bag I would consider donating.  Now that I've discovered Massaccesi, my other bags no longer make the grade.  It feels liberating to get rid of those other bags.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Ana, your order is ready to ship already? Hmm, I feel like I've been waiting a while without any updates (almost a month now). Thought they were swamped so I didn't ask but think  I will drop Valentina a line now...



They said my order had been produced and  they were just waiting on my approval on a substitution for the gray organizers...  What did you order?  Is it possible they are waiting on something from the tannery to complete your order?


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> They said my order had been produced and  they were just waiting on my approval on a substitution for the gray organizers...  What did you order?  Is it possible they are waiting on something from the tannery to complete your order?


I ordered a blue Africa Angel Midi and a red lil' Miss M. Don't think they are short on the leathers as they said there was enough, so I hope maybe they are on their way and I never got the shipping notice... and not because my order got lost T-T


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.



Beautiful red, pbj!  I like your charm, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ok....so I got my box!!! I am in love!!!!
> 
> Mini Zhoe is awesome...I got the red rose croco, silver hardware, grey lining. I see no rose...this is a gorgeous red to me in my office lighting. We will see if she has other tones outside etc.



Sweet Odeb, thanks for posting pics of your new bags and your first impressions.  I'm drooling over your red croc Mini Zhoe.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Thank you my dear!!  I am excited to wear it this weekend at my reunion....I may not be the skinniest girl at the reunion...but I know I will have the best bag at the reunion!
> 
> 
> 
> I will compare this weekend, but it does seem the merino is lighter than pebbled....


Thanks for replying to my question.  And yes, please make an assessment on the weight comparison when you have the time this weekend.

And I bet you will have the best bag on your reunion!!!



pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I'm loving my Diva bag. It's a good medium sized bag that can hold my ipad air, planner, cosmetic bag, card case, wallet, and more. (Just the stuff I carry everyday) Normally shoulder straps for most bags roll off my shoulder. It does for the midi Minerva so I end up using the long strap for crossbody. But I am finding that the shorter shoulder strap of Diva is sitting nicely and not falling off.
> 
> 
> msd_bags - It does seem to be lighter than the pebbled leather even though I don't find pebbled to be too heavy.


I love your bag and I think it is a good size!!  

Sometimes I feel the pebbled leather MM bags are not heavy and sometimes I do.  So it would be good to also have a lighter aternative.  Thanks for your reply. 



soramillay said:


> Ana, your order is ready to ship already? Hmm, I feel like I've been waiting a while without any updates (almost a month now). Thought they were swamped so I didn't ask but think  I will drop Valentina a line now...


I think that is a long wait.  They normally send shipping notice, so if you have not received one, your bags are still with them.  Yes please follow up with them.  Can't wait for your lil Ms. M.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I ordered a blue Africa Angel Midi and a red lil' Miss M. Don't think they are short on the leathers as they said there was enough, so I hope maybe they are on their way and I never got the shipping notice... and not because my order got lost T-T



I never get shipping notices.  I know my package is ready to ship this time because they had to ask me about the organizers.


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> I missed this earlier, but this is beautiful, and I love the color.


 Thank you! 


anabg said:


> The Merinos revelas are all soooo pretty. Unfortunately, I don't have the funds to get a bag in every leather right now. But I would love something in Merino and Vachetta...  I also have wayyy to many bags and it's getting so hard to rotate them so they all get some use.


 I hear ya! I think Diva bag will be my MM bag for the season. Need to go to ban island and enjoy what I have. 


tenKrat said:


> Beautiful red, pbj!  I like your charm, too.


 Thank you. I got the charm at Disney World.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Tankgirl, love lady that you are!  I have gold and blue Soulmates, yes.  About to order a black Merino Soulmate, and I REALLY REALLY WANT an Angel.  *




Moonfancy, your black Merino Soulmate is going to be a knockout, for sure.  What color of lining did you select?  We'll all enjoy seeing pictures of it.  I am waiting on my rust brown Vachetta Soulmate with light blue (almost Tiffany-color) lining.  I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*pbnjam, your Ruby Red Merinos Diva is achingly beautiful.  Would you say the red is more pinky than orangey?  I have a swatch, but sometimes it's so hard to know exactly how the leathers will look made into a bag.  I cannot do pinks at all, so please tell me if you think this Ruby Red has a sort of pink tone?

Thank you, sweetheart!*





pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.
> 
> View attachment 3136658


----------



## gack

Tankgirl said:


> I am waiting on my rust brown Vachetta Soulmate with light blue (almost Tiffany-color) lining.  I'll post pictures when I get it.



Can't wait can't wait


----------



## Moonfancy

*I can't quit looking at your MM Treasures, Odebdo!  They are all just so beautiful.  MM just keeps getting better and better and better.  Definitely a Master, that man!*





Odebdo said:


> And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.
> 
> I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!
> 
> First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!
> 
> The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.
> 
> So here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136755
> 
> View attachment 3136756
> 
> View attachment 3136758
> 
> 
> And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.
> View attachment 3136759
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.
> 
> View attachment 3136762
> 
> 
> And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 3136761
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> I never get shipping notices.  I know my package is ready to ship this time because they had to ask me about the organizers.


Mystery resolved! So indeed there was a delay at the tannery but all is well now and my bags are completed. Lovie just messaged me to say they are shipping on Monday  So excited!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Mystery resolved! So indeed there was a delay at the tannery but all is well now and my bags are completed. Lovie just messaged me to say they are shipping on Monday  So excited!



Glad for you.  I was sweating it a little for my Angel Midi sister.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Mystery resolved! So indeed there was a delay at the tannery but all is well now and my bags are completed. Lovie just messaged me to say they are shipping on Monday  So excited!



Glad to hear! We will probably be getting our bags at the same time!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.
> 
> I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!
> 
> First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!
> 
> The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.
> 
> So here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3136755
> 
> View attachment 3136756
> 
> View attachment 3136758
> 
> 
> And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.
> View attachment 3136759
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.
> 
> View attachment 3136762
> 
> 
> And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 3136761
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!


Deb, as a fellow lover of another brand's matte leathers, how would you compare the merino? That grey looks amazing. I am currently lusting after a nubuck Soulmate but a Selene in merino could be on the list as a second bag if it will slouch enough.


----------



## Storm702

I just want a bag that is my own!


----------



## pbnjam

Moonfancy said:


> *pbnjam, your Ruby Red Merinos Diva is achingly beautiful.  Would you say the red is more pinky than orangey?  I have a swatch, but sometimes it's so hard to know exactly how the leathers will look made into a bag.  I cannot do pinks at all, so please tell me if you think this Ruby Red has a sort of pink tone?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetheart!*




I don't think it looks pinkish or orangey. The color isn't very bright and doesn't pop. It is little deeper yet not too dark which totally works for Autumn.

Here is another picture in more natural lighting: 




Hope that helps!


----------



## gack

I can't breathe.


----------



## anitalilac

Me too!


----------



## soramillay

gack said:


> I can't breathe.


What a beautiful true red, and it looks so soft


----------



## lenie

Since my Black Africa Soulmate and large organizer haven't shipped out yet, I added a a Ruby Merino Soulmate to that order.  
Pbnjam- your Ruby a Merino Diva inspired me!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Since my Black Africa Soulmate and large organizer haven't shipped out yet, I added a a Ruby Merino Soulmate to that order.
> Pbnjam- your Ruby a Merino Diva inspired me!




OMG!!!  Now Gack is not the only one who is going to die.  I think I just died and went to heaven when I read the words Ruby Merino Soulmate ...


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Since my Black Africa Soulmate and large organizer haven't shipped out yet, I added a a Ruby Merino Soulmate to that order.
> Pbnjam- your Ruby a Merino Diva inspired me!


Wow Lenie, a red soulmate will be beautiful! Did you opt for brown leather handles or to go all red?


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Wow Lenie, a red soulmate will be beautiful! Did you opt for brown leather handles or to go all red?




Yes, do tell.


----------



## thedseer

tankgirl said:


> omg!!!  Now gack is not the only one who is going to die.  I think i just died and went to heaven when i read the words ruby merino soulmate ...



+1


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> Wow Lenie, a red soulmate will be beautiful! Did you opt for brown leather handles or to go all red?




I went with all Ruby red.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> Since my Black Africa Soulmate and large organizer haven't shipped out yet, I added a a Ruby Merino Soulmate to that order.
> Pbnjam- your Ruby a Merino Diva inspired me!


 
That's wonderful! Hope to see your Soulmate soon.


----------



## Odebdo

Me and my mini-Zhoe went to my high school reunion last night....love this little bag! The leather feels very stiff right now, not sure if it will soften up with use or not, time will tell!


----------



## soramillay

You look fab and the mini-Zhoe is perfection! I bet you did have the best bag there


----------



## gack

Reliving the hs experience with a selfie in the bathroom 

The croco is so amazing, and in red omg omg hot hot


----------



## gack

Ps never NEVER would I think you were (the age to be) at a 20th hs reunion. Never!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Me and my mini-Zhoe went to my high school reunion last night....love this little bag! The leather feels very stiff right now, not sure if it will soften up with use or not, time will tell!



Looks so good on you!! I think I want one!


----------



## Odebdo

gack said:


> Ps never NEVER would I think you were (the age to be) at a 20th hs reunion. Never!




God love you for saying that!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I ordered a blue Africa Angel Midi and a red lil' Miss M. Don't think they are short on the leathers as they said there was enough, so I hope maybe they are on their way and I never got the shipping notice... and not because my order got lost T-T



Did you read the latest blog? Is that your bag??


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Did you read the latest blog? Is that your bag??


OMG it is my bag! And that's the surprise Lovie was telling me she had in store for me! My Miss M has a whole birth story complete with pictures! I'm going to have to print this out and make a little album. Lovie is such a doll. And of course Marco and the team for making my precious with such care.


----------



## joiseygirl27

For the Phoebe bag, the measurements are listed as: 



Height: 5.7
Width: 8.7
Height 12.6&#8243;
Depth: 2.7

There are two different heights so I am confused, could someone post which one is correct, please?


Also, has anyone requested additional pockets be put in this bag? Or any other bag, curious if they do that. I would like to order one but would prefer two front slip pockets, like my Midi Minerva has. 



Thanks!


----------



## Odebdo

joiseygirl27 said:


> For the Phoebe bag, the measurements are listed as:
> 
> 
> 
> Height: 5.7
> Width: 8.7
> Height 12.6&#8243;
> Depth: 2.7
> 
> There are two different heights so I am confused, could someone post which one is correct, please?
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone requested additional pockets be put in this bag? Or any other bag, curious if they do that. I would like to order one but would prefer two front slip pockets, like my Midi Minerva has.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




It never hurts to ask....i am sure if it doesn't change the integrity of the bag and is do-able, they would do it. But the Phoebe is not deep so the pockets probably wouldn't be able to hold much. Never hurts to ask!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> And now the STAR...my Star backpack in grey merino leather, silver hardware and standard grey lining.
> 
> I have twin 16 month olds. I need a hands free bag, so as soon as Marco unveiled this model, I jumped on board! As soon as I felt the grey merino swatch, it was a done deal!
> 
> First off...the straps seem like they will be very comfy. I believe I will be able to sling it over one shoulder as an everyday bag, and then put it in full backpack mode, double shoulder if I am out for a day at the zoo or shopping. Obviously I will need to use this to truly know how she works, but I am very pleased right now!
> 
> The closure is a cinch tighten on the tassel cords, and a magnetic popper. The flap covers the opening, so don't think things will get wet, and feel like it would be pretty secure.
> 
> So here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136755
> 
> View attachment 3136756
> 
> View attachment 3136758
> 
> 
> And the inside shot with the MM small organizer inside.
> View attachment 3136759
> 
> 
> And believe it or not, I have a handbag lover as a co-worker and we are the only two in the office, so I got her to take a quick mod shot...I am 5'4 and not tiny.
> 
> View attachment 3136762
> 
> 
> And this shot is just to show off the lovely leather and tassels....these bags really are a piece of art!!
> 
> View attachment 3136761
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone thinking about the STAR backpack!!



Odebdo love all your bags they are gorgeous. The backpack is amazing it looks wonderful on you. I also really love that Africa blue leather not surprised you got another bag in that leather. Also that midi Zhoe is really stunning love the style love the leather. 

Marco is making the most amazing bags in the best leathers and such great styles,.

Enjoy all these wonderful new bags.


----------



## msd_bags

I know I've posted this bag a million times here, but I am just so excited to post my Zhoe Legend against this backdrop - the session hall of our Congress.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I know I've posted this bag a million times here, but I am just so excited to post my Zhoe Legend against this backdrop - the session hall of our Congress.



Cool pic!  I don't mind at all seeing more pics of your Zhoe Legend.  She looks great with the all-leather strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Me and my mini-Zhoe went to my high school reunion last night....love this little bag! The leather feels very stiff right now, not sure if it will soften up with use or not, time will tell!



Very nice, Odeb!  I love love red.  Waiting for a red African leather.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Since my Black Africa Soulmate and large organizer haven't shipped out yet, I added a a Ruby Merino Soulmate to that order.
> Pbnjam- your Ruby a Merino Diva inspired me!



Lenie!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I know I've posted this bag a million times here, but I am just so excited to post my Zhoe Legend against this backdrop - the session hall of our Congress.
> 
> View attachment 3143320



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> I wanted to share with you ladies my new MM Diva bag in ruby merino.
> 
> View attachment 3136658



Pnbjam I love love love your MM Diva bag in ruby merino. I love red bags and was really tempted to get the Diva in red and the only reason I did not was because I have a midi Selene in Amaranto. I decided to go with the dark grey.

I must say I love red bags and yours is no exception - it is gorgeous!!! Enjoy h


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> I know I've posted this bag a million times here, but I am just so excited to post my Zhoe Legend against this backdrop - the session hall of our Congress.
> 
> View attachment 3143320



Nice picture! Love the bag! 



djfmn said:


> Pnbjam I love love love your MM Diva bag in ruby merino. I love red bags and was really tempted to get the Diva in red and the only reason I did not was because I have a midi Selene in Amaranto. I decided to go with the dark grey.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say I love red bags and yours is no exception - it is gorgeous!!! Enjoy h




Thank you djfmn. I love dark grey too! It's a great neutral color. Something about MM bags, I feel like I don't need to be as careful with it. Just love the quality!


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> I don't think it looks pinkish or orangey. The color isn't very bright and doesn't pop. It is little deeper yet not too dark which totally works for Autumn.
> 
> Here is another picture in more natural lighting:
> 
> View attachment 3139425
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!




Have you noticed if the Merino leather feels as durable as the pebbled leather?  TIA.


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> Have you noticed if the Merino leather feels as durable as the pebbled leather?  TIA.




Yes merino feels very durable! I've used it for abt 3-4 days straight and so far so good. Don't see any marks or inperfections.  totally recommend it!


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> Yes merino feels very durable! I've used it for abt 3-4 days straight and so far so good. Don't see any marks or inperfections.  totally recommend it!




Good to know.  Thanks.  I was just wondering because my sister's bag is in Merino leather, but it was really a bag offered in pebbled (Minerva).  Just a little nervous since Merino is so soft.


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> Good to know.  Thanks.  I was just wondering because my sister's bag is in Merino leather, but it was really a bag offered in pebbled (Minerva).  Just a little nervous since Merino is so soft.




Merino in minerva. Sounds good! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## VanBod1525

I have been patiently waiting to sell some of my other bags to fund another Massaccesi and today I placed my order for a full size Soulmate in brown nubuck, brown nappa handles extended by 2 inches, grey lining, soft gold hardware and no central compartment. 

I have been obsessed with this style for ages. So excited. I'd love something in ochre - perhaps another Soulmate or an Angel.


----------



## VanBod1525

Calling TenKrat

Would you be able to post a picture comparing the Angel to the Soulmate for size? Also, how functional are the pockets in the Angel? I love the emerald pebbled leather, even though I don't think the shade is really emerald, it is a gorgeous green.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I have been patiently waiting to sell some of my other bags to fund another Massaccesi and today I placed my order for a full size Soulmate in brown nubuck, brown nappa handles extended by 2 inches, grey lining, soft gold hardware and no central compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been obsessed with this style for ages. So excited. I'd love something in ochre - perhaps another Soulmate or an Angel.




Cant wait to see!! There is nothing like finally getting a bag after waiting and saving!! Brown nubuck will be yummy!!

Ok Massaccesi ladies....i finally loaded my Star back pack up and it is going with me road tripping this weekend so i will be able to say how things work now that i will be using it!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Me and my mini-Zhoe went to my high school reunion last night....love this little bag! The leather feels very stiff right now, not sure if it will soften up with use or not, time will tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140432


 


The bag looks just wonderful!!..also you wearing it 


I have the croc in the smaller Phoebe..and it does soften up! I guess this also depends how you treat it. I mean some will use their bags carefully..and some e.g. me..lol..dives in and out, stuff the bag a bit too much etc. so the softening process will differ!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I have been patiently waiting to sell some of my other bags to fund another Massaccesi and today I placed my order for a full size Soulmate in brown nubuck, brown nappa handles extended by 2 inches, grey lining, soft gold hardware and no central compartment.
> 
> I have been obsessed with this style for ages. So excited. I'd love something in ochre - perhaps another Soulmate or an Angel.


 


This will look so wonderful! Hope you'll like this leather as much as I do .. I would ideally love to have a sofa in it!!


----------



## invisicat

Hello, everyone! It has been a long time since I have posted. I just received my Athena in Blue Reef Nappa yesterday, and thought I'd share a few pics. I think this bag has been on here before, but here's mine! I also ordered during the weekend promotion for the purse organizers, and got a large organizer for free.

Inside the purse organizer, I place my wallet, tin of Altoids' mints, a small paper notebook, hand lotion, Coach wristlet containing lip balm & gloss, hand sanitizer and eye drops, cell phone, and my large set of keys (I have keys to a lot of places, including some clients' houses) as well as my small set of personal keys; there is room for more! 

Inside the Athena, next to the purse organizer, I have a space large enough to put my camera in its case (yes, I still have a real camera). On top of all of this, I have room for my Coach umbrella or my large sunglasses case--or both, if I don't zip it up. In addition, my iPad fits nicely inside the exterior tablet pocket, still in its own leather folding case. 

This bag should be perfect for interviewing, as I can fit folders with important papers inside (it may have to be unzipped for that).

Sorry--I can't seem to get thumbnail images.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/4922ef8e-da25-4275-90e6-c14104d60a40.jpg

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/86D403A3-D8D4-4D87-AB06-2585696AB8AA.jpg


----------



## soramillay

Woohoo, my MM box of goodies arrived! This is DS trying to help me open the box. Am super happy as there was no customs charge this time. Reveals coming later tonight!


----------



## soramillay

invisicat said:


> Hello, everyone! It has been a long time since I have posted. I just received my Athena in Blue Reef Nappa yesterday, and thought I'd share a few pics. I think this bag has been on here before, but here's mine! I also ordered during the weekend promotion for the purse organizers, and got a large organizer for free.
> 
> Inside the purse organizer, I place my wallet, tin of Altoids' mints, a small paper notebook, hand lotion, Coach wristlet containing lip balm & gloss, hand sanitizer and eye drops, cell phone, and my large set of keys (I have keys to a lot of places, including some clients' houses) as well as my small set of personal keys; there is room for more!
> 
> Inside the Athena, next to the purse organizer, I have a space large enough to put my camera in its case (yes, I still have a real camera). On top of all of this, I have room for my Coach umbrella or my large sunglasses case--or both, if I don't zip it up. In addition, my iPad fits nicely inside the exterior tablet pocket, still in its own leather folding case.
> 
> This bag should be perfect for interviewing, as I can fit folders with important papers inside (it may have to be unzipped for that).
> 
> Sorry--I can't seem to get thumbnail images.
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/4922ef8e-da25-4275-90e6-c14104d60a40.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/86D403A3-D8D4-4D87-AB06-2585696AB8AA.jpg




Gorgeous! The Athena is more roomy than I thought. I really love the style (omg it would be tdf in croc embossed leather) but sadly have to admit it doesn't suit my casual lifestyle.


----------



## invisicat

soramillay said:


> Gorgeous! The Athena is more roomy than I thought. I really love the style (omg it would be tdf in croc embossed leather) but sadly have to admit it doesn't suit my casual lifestyle.


It's very roomy, soramillay. I may actually take the purse organizer out. Here's a photo of the outside.

http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/1D50E3A7-8034-4A8B-8AC0-87B2B4838692.jpg


----------



## invisicat

soramillay said:


> Woohoo, my MM box of goodies arrived! This is DS trying to help me open the box. Am super happy as there was no customs charge this time. Reveals coming later tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146035


Waiting!!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Woohoo, my MM box of goodies arrived! This is DS trying to help me open the box. Am super happy as there was no customs charge this time. Reveals coming later tonight!



Would love to see!!


----------



## soramillay

Sorry for the long delay! It was a busy night and I didn't have the chance to upload my photos until now. So I would say the shipping for me was incredibly smooth. The tracking website was very up-to-date in tracking the parcel from Italy to Canada and the box arrived in great condition. Inside, the packaging was pristine. The bags were all lovingly stuffed, placed in their dustbags and then the whole box was stuffed some more, haha.

Inside was my two lovely bags... and a surprise I wasn't expecting! 

But first, some photos... Here is my lovely Miss M. I don't have adequate words to describe her except that she is perfect. The perfect shade of blue-red, the perfect size, the perfect type of leather I dreamt about. Unfortunately, it was already twilight when I took these photos so better photos will have to wait.

I've attached a photo of Miss M's bottom. What a cute bottom! She has four little feet, so she can sit safely on rough surfaces. And I want to say that I love the straps now. Originally I had asked Marco if he could make the bag with rolled handles. I am very glad I didn't go for that option now because these straps are so versatile. At full length, they sit comfortably on the shoulder and at their shortest, they are exactly right for carrying on the arm.


----------



## soramillay

Next up, here is the world debut of Blue Africa Angel Midi ! The beauty of this blue Africa leather is indisputable so I will just add that it is equally stunning in the form of an Angel. This will be an everyday bag and as a mum I love how many external pockets there are (two in front and a big one behind).

I got my midi with the two tassels at each end, and they are extremely cute. I love my tassels! Do note though that these ones are not removable (unlike on the full size?), so if you don't want them, you have to request that when ordering. Once again, very comfortable on the shoulder and also crossbody style with the messenger strap.

And lastly, the surprise was a large MM organizer! I believe this is the denim colour? It's a dark, gorgeous suede. I had ordered my bags before the promotion but because of the long delay, Marco put it in as a special gift. It fits snugly inside the Angel Midi and matches so well!

That's all for my reveal for now, but you haven't seen the last of these bags!


----------



## anabg

Both are gorgeous!!
Does it look like Ms M will scratch easily?


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> Next up, here is the world debut of Blue Africa Angel Midi ! The beauty of this blue Africa leather is indisputable so I will just add that it is equally stunning in the form of an Angel. This will be an everyday bag and as a mum I love how many external pockets there are (two in front and a big one behind).
> 
> I got my midi with the two tassels at each end, and they are extremely cute. I love my tassels! Do note though that these ones are not removable (unlike on the full size?), so if you don't want them, you have to request that when ordering. Once again, very comfortable on the shoulder and also crossbody style with the messenger strap.
> 
> And lastly, the surprise was a large MM organizer! I believe this is the denim colour? It's a dark, gorgeous suede. I had ordered my bags before the promotion but because of the long delay, Marco put it in as a special gift. It fits snugly inside the Angel Midi and matches so well!
> 
> That's all for my reveal for now, but you haven't seen the last of these bags!




Wonderful bag choises!! So sweet of Marco to add the organiser  And yes, you can remove the tassels. The ring they are attached to is a clasp ring, so you can open it, and remove the tassels if you wish!


Again, Congratulations with your new bags!


----------



## VanBod1525

A sofa? Sounds divine!


----------



## msd_bags

Lovely bags soramillay! Now, I am even more undecided which to order next.  Such beautiful choices.


----------



## VanBod1525

Oh my days, the Angel is gorgeous! Fabulous choice.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Both are gorgeous!!
> Does it look like Ms M will scratch easily?



I think the leather is not so easily scratched by something minor like fingernails (the Nappa is definitely more fragile in that respect, looking at my midi-Divina) but being smooth leather, I think it will inevitably show scratches. For Miss M, I predict her corners will be areas that first show wear.



bonniekir said:


> Wonderful bag choises!! So sweet of Marco to add the organiser  And yes, you can remove the tassels. The ring they are attached to is a clasp ring, so you can open it, and remove the tassels if you wish!
> 
> 
> Again, Congratulations with your new bags!



Oooh, I hadn't thought of turning the ring to check. So they are removable! Thanks for that


----------



## pbnjam

soramillay said:


> Next up, here is the world debut of Blue Africa Angel Midi ! The beauty of this blue Africa leather is indisputable so I will just add that it is equally stunning in the form of an Angel. This will be an everyday bag and as a mum I love how many external pockets there are (two in front and a big one behind).
> 
> I got my midi with the two tassels at each end, and they are extremely cute. I love my tassels! Do note though that these ones are not removable (unlike on the full size?), so if you don't want them, you have to request that when ordering. Once again, very comfortable on the shoulder and also crossbody style with the messenger strap.
> 
> And lastly, the surprise was a large MM organizer! I believe this is the denim colour? It's a dark, gorgeous suede. I had ordered my bags before the promotion but because of the long delay, Marco put it in as a special gift. It fits snugly inside the Angel Midi and matches so well!
> 
> That's all for my reveal for now, but you haven't seen the last of these bags!




This is really pretty! This color and texture is TDF.  I don't think the organizer is denim since mine is denim and it really does look like jeans. But it's beautiful nonetheless and looks really well made!

Marco had also done the same for me.  That's what I call great CS!


----------



## msd_bags

invisicat said:


> Hello, everyone! It has been a long time since I have posted. I just received my Athena in Blue Reef Nappa yesterday, and thought I'd share a few pics. I think this bag has been on here before, but here's mine! I also ordered during the weekend promotion for the purse organizers, and got a large organizer for free.
> 
> Inside the purse organizer, I place my wallet, tin of Altoids' mints, a small paper notebook, hand lotion, Coach wristlet containing lip balm & gloss, hand sanitizer and eye drops, cell phone, and my large set of keys (I have keys to a lot of places, including some clients' houses) as well as my small set of personal keys; there is room for more!
> 
> Inside the Athena, next to the purse organizer, I have a space large enough to put my camera in its case (yes, I still have a real camera). On top of all of this, I have room for my Coach umbrella or my large sunglasses case--or both, if I don't zip it up. In addition, my iPad fits nicely inside the exterior tablet pocket, still in its own leather folding case.
> 
> This bag should be perfect for interviewing, as I can fit folders with important papers inside (it may have to be unzipped for that).
> 
> Sorry--I can't seem to get thumbnail images.
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/4922ef8e-da25-4275-90e6-c14104d60a40.jpg
> 
> http://i300.photobucket.com/albums/nn23/bravogabbo/86D403A3-D8D4-4D87-AB06-2585696AB8AA.jpg


I love the Athena and I love it even more in Blue Reef! Congrats on such a lovely bag!!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I think the leather is not so easily scratched by something minor like fingernails (the Nappa is definitely more fragile in that respect, looking at my midi-Divina) but being smooth leather, I think it will inevitably show scratches. For Miss M, I predict her corners will be areas that first show wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, I hadn't thought of turning the ring to check. So they are removable! Thanks for that




I own a couple of Coach legacy bags and I am so scared of corner wear.  It really ages a bag, imo.  One of them has a little corner wear, from pretty much the first wear, too!
Hopefully, MM's leather is a bit more saturated.  Ms M also has feet so I am hopeful.  I mean, I picked a structured bag in a smooth leather so it is what it is.


----------



## jxwilliams

soramillay said:


> Next up, here is the world debut of Blue Africa Angel Midi ! The beauty of this blue Africa leather is indisputable so I will just add that it is equally stunning in the form of an Angel. This will be an everyday bag and as a mum I love how many external pockets there are (two in front and a big one behind).
> 
> I got my midi with the two tassels at each end, and they are extremely cute. I love my tassels! Do note though that these ones are not removable (unlike on the full size?), so if you don't want them, you have to request that when ordering. Once again, very comfortable on the shoulder and also crossbody style with the messenger strap.
> 
> And lastly, the surprise was a large MM organizer! I believe this is the denim colour? It's a dark, gorgeous suede. I had ordered my bags before the promotion but because of the long delay, Marco put it in as a special gift. It fits snugly inside the Angel Midi and matches so well!
> 
> That's all for my reveal for now, but you haven't seen the last of these bags!




Wow!  Now I want the Angel!  It seems like it would be a great everyday bag!

Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## gack

I see a bright light


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> Sorry for the long delay! It was a busy night and I didn't have the chance to upload my photos until now. So I would say the shipping for me was incredibly smooth. The tracking website was very up-to-date in tracking the parcel from Italy to Canada and the box arrived in great condition. Inside, the packaging was pristine. The bags were all lovingly stuffed, placed in their dustbags and then the whole box was stuffed some more, haha.
> 
> Inside was my two lovely bags... and a surprise I wasn't expecting!
> 
> But first, some photos... Here is my lovely Miss M. I don't have adequate words to describe her except that she is perfect. The perfect shade of blue-red, the perfect size, the perfect type of leather I dreamt about. Unfortunately, it was already twilight when I took these photos so better photos will have to wait.
> 
> I've attached a photo of Miss M's bottom. What a cute bottom! She has four little feet, so she can sit safely on rough surfaces. And I want to say that I love the straps now. Originally I had asked Marco if he could make the bag with rolled handles. I am very glad I didn't go for that option now because these straps are so versatile. At full length, they sit comfortably on the shoulder and at their shortest, they are exactly right for carrying on the arm.



Soramillay love your Miss M in red. Love red bags and this is no exception. If I was not going to retire at the end of the year I would definitely get a Miss M. 

Also love the Africa Blue leather Angel. I love Africa Blue leather it is such a stunning shade of blue and changes in the light just like a peacock. 

Your bags are gorgeous I know you are going to enjoy using them!!!!

Thank you for posting all the amazing photos.


----------



## soramillay

Just one more for today.


----------



## soramillay

gack said:


> I see a bright light




Gack, come back to us! You are not ready, there are many more gorgeous bags coming!


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3146768
> 
> 
> Just one more for today.




Love these photos thank you for the one more for today.

Gorgeous.


----------



## invisicat

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3146768
> 
> 
> Just one more for today.



Beautiful! I love the red one especially, although the deep Africa looks plush and comfy.

msd_bags 





msd_bags said:


> I love the Athena and I love it even more in Blue Reef! Congrats on such a lovely bag!!



Thank you! I love this blue. But the problem with getting one bag is... now I want another!


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I have been patiently waiting to sell some of my other bags to fund another Massaccesi and today I placed my order for a full size Soulmate in brown nubuck, brown nappa handles extended by 2 inches, grey lining, soft gold hardware and no central compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been obsessed with this style for ages. So excited. I'd love something in ochre - perhaps another Soulmate or an Angel.




Great news!  The Soulmate is my absolute favorite slouchy hobo.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Calling TenKrat
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to post a picture comparing the Angel to the Soulmate for size? Also, how functional are the pockets in the Angel? I love the emerald pebbled leather, even though I don't think the shade is really emerald, it is a gorgeous green.




Of course, Van!  Here are some mod shots. Soulmate on left, Angel on right.


----------



## tenKrat

Side by side. Love how slouchy my Soulmate is.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Calling TenKrat
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to post a picture comparing the Angel to the Soulmate for size? Also, how functional are the pockets in the Angel? I love the emerald pebbled leather, even though I don't think the shade is really emerald, it is a gorgeous green.




Van, the pockets on the Angel are so, SO functional!

The deep, wide back open pocket. My Kindle is in there with plenty of room to spare. 




The two deep front pockets. I have a sunglasses case and rolled up Envirosax reusable bag in the left pocket. There is my Belen Echandia Angel purse in the right pocket. 







This is a fabulous everything-but-the-kitchen sink bag. Although, I do try not to put everything in there. I am actually trying to carry less, but I do love large bags as well as medium bags and small bags. Ha ha, I had to laugh at myself when I typed that. I'm a little insane about bags.


----------



## tenKrat

invisicat said:


> Hello, everyone! It has been a long time since I have posted. I just received my Athena in Blue Reef Nappa yesterday, and thought I'd share a few pics. I think this bag has been on here before, but here's mine! I also ordered during the weekend promotion for the purse organizers, and got a large organizer for free.
> 
> Inside the purse organizer, I place my wallet, tin of Altoids' mints, a small paper notebook, hand lotion, Coach wristlet containing lip balm & gloss, hand sanitizer and eye drops, cell phone, and my large set of keys (I have keys to a lot of places, including some clients' houses) as well as my small set of personal keys; there is room for more!
> 
> Inside the Athena, next to the purse organizer, I have a space large enough to put my camera in its case (yes, I still have a real camera). On top of all of this, I have room for my Coach umbrella or my large sunglasses case--or both, if I don't zip it up. In addition, my iPad fits nicely inside the exterior tablet pocket, still in its own leather folding case.
> 
> This bag should be perfect for interviewing, as I can fit folders with important papers inside (it may have to be unzipped for that).
> url]




Hi Invisicat, your Athena looks great. Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Next up, here is the world debut of Blue Africa Angel Midi ! The beauty of this blue Africa leather is indisputable so I will just add that it is equally stunning in the form of an Angel. This will be an everyday bag and as a mum I love how many external pockets there are (two in front and a big one behind).
> 
> I got my midi with the two tassels at each end, and they are extremely cute. I love my tassels! Do note though that these ones are not removable (unlike on the full size?), so if you don't want them, you have to request that when ordering. Once again, very comfortable on the shoulder and also crossbody style with the messenger strap.
> 
> And lastly, the surprise was a large MM organizer! I believe this is the denim colour? It's a dark, gorgeous suede. I had ordered my bags before the promotion but because of the long delay, Marco put it in as a special gift. It fits snugly inside the Angel Midi and matches so well!
> 
> That's all for my reveal for now, but you haven't seen the last of these bags!




Oh!  Your Angel Midi is so lovely!  Lovely, lovely, lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3146768
> 
> 
> Just one more for today.




Beautiful. Two very different but fabulous choices.


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> I see a bright light




Very funny!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Great news!  The Soulmate is my absolute favorite slouchy hobo.



+1

Love love love the Soulmate. I have one in peachy pink, shimmery cream nubuck, cobalt blue nubuck, Africa blue and also Africa bronze. Yikes!!!! Yeh it must be my most favorite style.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love the Soulmate. I have one in peachy pink, shimmery cream nubuck, cobalt blue nubuck, Africa blue and also Africa bronze. Yikes!!!! Yeh it must be my most favorite style.




I agree with you both.  I think I've been waiting my whole life for a bag like the Soulmate.  I love the hobo style, and over the years, I have had quite a few.  But I always wanted one made in Italy -- I knew what Italian craftsmanship stood for.  It wasn't until I discovered Massaccesi that I realized it might be possible to buy a handbag designed and made in Italy.  I had my doubts, and it took a lot of support from tPFers who kindly answered my questions and educated me about how to evaluate one's purse preferences before I really knew what I wanted and was certain that the full Soulmate would work for me.  Even after all that, I was concerned about the Soulmate having two straps (where a traditional hobo has only one).  But I took the plunge!  The two straps are so comfortable -- they never slide off my small shoulders.  It's the bag of my dreams -- the contents are secure, yet it's slouchy; it's beautiful, but durable; it can be customized or not.  I now have four (including Beloved Ocean) and one on the way (Rust Brown Vachetta with light blue lining).  I've donated 9 handbags and never looked back!


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I agree with you both.  I think I've been waiting my whole life for a bag like the Soulmate.  I love the hobo style, and over the years, I have had quite a few.  But I always wanted one made in Italy -- I knew what Italian craftsmanship stood for.  It wasn't until I discovered Massaccesi that I realized it might be possible to buy a handbag designed and made in Italy.  I had my doubts, and it took a lot of support from tPFers who kindly answered my questions and educated me about how to evaluate one's purse preferences before I really knew what I wanted and was certain that the full Soulmate would work for me.  Even after all that, I was concerned about the Soulmate having two straps (where a traditional hobo has only one).  But I took the plunge!  The two straps are so comfortable -- they never slide off my small shoulders.  It's the bag of my dreams -- the contents are secure, yet it's slouchy; it's beautiful, but durable; it can be customized or not.  I now have four (including Beloved Ocean) and one on the way (Rust Brown Vachetta with light blue lining).  I've donated 9 handbags and never looked back!




Tankgirl thank goodness you have 4 and one on the way. I was starting to feel that I had all these midi Soulmates and must be a little out of control when it comes to this bag only to find out you are in the same boat as me with one on the way. I have to tell you I am giving the creamy shimmer midi Soulmate to my daughter and I am replacing it with probably an ochre Soulmate if Marco can get another ochre skin. I decided the cream one would be a better color for my daughter and I want the ochre color. So the good news is I am still keeping my count of midi Soulmates to 5 - whew.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl thank goodness you have 4 and one on the way. I was starting to feel that I had all these midi Soulmates and must be a little out of control when it comes to this bag only to find out you are in the same boat as me with one on the way. I have to tell you I am giving the creamy shimmer midi Soulmate to my daughter and I am replacing it with probably an ochre Soulmate if Marco can get another ochre skin. I decided the cream one would be a better color for my daughter and I want the ochre color. So the good news is I am still keeping my count of midi Soulmates to 5 - whew.




There's nothing like a Soulmate!  P.S.  I have a Yellow Ochre Full Soulmate.  It's bright, soft, and such a happy shade.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> There's nothing like a Soulmate!  P.S.  I have a Yellow Ochre Full Soulmate.  It's bright, soft, and such a happy shade.




Tankgirl I am wanting the midi the full Soulmate is just too big for me. I am not sure what it is but I cannot carry off a large bag. I have tried and it looks like it is wearing me I am not sure what it is. The midi sizes are fine as they are large enough for what I want but I have decided always to go with a midi. I am so pleased to hear that it is a happy shade. I am really hoping that Marco can get some more ochre nubuck. Have you used the ochre bag a fair amount and if so how has the color held up relative to not getting dirty. Has it been easy to keep clean and do you use the nubuck cleaner etc that Marco recommended?


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl I am wanting the midi the full Soulmate is just too big for me. I am not sure what it is but I cannot carry off a large bag. I have tried and it looks like it is wearing me I am not sure what it is. The midi sizes are fine as they are large enough for what I want but I have decided always to go with a midi. I am so pleased to hear that it is a happy shade. I am really hoping that Marco can get some more ochre nubuck. Have you used the ochre bag a fair amount and if so how has the color held up relative to not getting dirty. Has it been easy to keep clean and do you use the nubuck cleaner etc that Marco recommended?




I have used the Yellow Ochre Soulmate a fair amount.  The color is stunning and looks like new.  I have a few spots on it, but they are not noticeable.  Did Marco recommend a nubuck cleaner?  Which one did he recommend?


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I have used the Yellow Ochre Soulmate a fair amount.  The color is stunning and looks like new.  I have a few spots on it, but they are not noticeable.  Did Marco recommend a nubuck cleaner?  Which one did he recommend?



I did not get the nubuck cleaner but I know Bonnie did she indicated that she got a recommendation either from Marco or from Valentina. I was going to ask Bonnie to let me know what she had got for her nubuck bags. Once I find out I will let you know.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I did not get the nubuck cleaner but I know Bonnie did she indicated that she got a recommendation either from Marco or from Valentina. I was going to ask Bonnie to let me know what she had got for her nubuck bags. Once I find out I will let you know.




Thank you for that.  I'd like to have it on hand. The nubuck is very durable, but it would be nice to be able to clean the bag if needed.


----------



## VanBod1525

This is a fabulous everything-but-the-kitchen sink bag. Although, I do try not to put everything in there. I am actually trying to carry less, but I do love large bags as well as medium bags and small bags. Ha ha, I had to laugh at myself when I typed that. I'm a little insane about bags.[/QUOTE]

Oh, thank you! Wow, the Soulmate is big but that just means more yummy nubuck leather for me to stroke. Like you, I need large, medium and small bags, ha ha! How tall are you?


----------



## VanBod1525

Tankgirl said:


> There's nothing like a Soulmate!  P.S.  I have a Yellow Ochre Full Soulmate.  It's bright, soft, and such a happy shade.



This is good to hear about the Ochre. When I saw the Soulmate in this leather, I nearly passed out. I am also hoping Marco can get another skin as I would love an Angle in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> This is good to hear about the Ochre. When I saw the Soulmate in this leather, I nearly passed out. I am also hoping Marco can get another skin as I would love an Angle in this leather.



I hope he can get another skin as well as I am definitely in for a midi Soulmate in this gorgeous leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> This is a fabulous everything-but-the-kitchen sink bag. Although, I do try not to put everything in there. I am actually trying to carry less, but I do love large bags as well as medium bags and small bags. Ha ha, I had to laugh at myself when I typed that. I'm a little insane about bags.





Oh, thank you! Wow, the Soulmate is big but that just means more yummy nubuck leather for me to stroke. Like you, I need large, medium and small bags, ha ha! How tall are you?[/QUOTE]


I'm 5 feet tall.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, thank you! Wow, the Soulmate is big but that just means more yummy nubuck leather for me to stroke. Like you, I need large, medium and small bags, ha ha! How tall are you?



I looked at this post and then decided I medium and small bags, maybe not large, but definitely medium and small and lots of them. My daughter and family really laugh at my bag habit - previously I only had 2 bags a black one and a brown one and that was it. How that has changed I now have bags in red, purple, orange, cognac, cobalt blue, Africa blue, Africa bronze as well as lead and pewter, pumpkin, cream, turquoise, dark grey, taupe and the only black is a black shimmer leather and a black crash and one cognac for my brown bag. Yikes how my taste has changed since being introduced to the wonderful world of Massaccesi.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> This is a fabulous everything-but-the-kitchen sink bag. Although, I do try not to put everything in there. I am actually trying to carry less, but I do love large bags as well as medium bags and small bags. Ha ha, I had to laugh at myself when I typed that. I'm a little insane about bags.



Oh, thank you! Wow, the Soulmate is big but that just means more yummy nubuck leather for me to stroke. Like you, I need large, medium and small bags, ha ha! How tall are you?[/QUOTE]

Oh, yeah, sorry, should have included that---petite 5'4" or 162.6 cm


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> There's nothing like a Soulmate!  P.S.  I have a Yellow Ochre Full Soulmate.  It's bright, soft, and such a happy shade.



What hardware and lining is your ochre Soulmate?

I am not sure what he to choose gold is the obvious but I think I might like silver as well.


----------



## bonniekir

Ladies, In my post #3187 I gave the product Marco advised for Nubuck..
But I understand this can be so hard to find in this mixed up thread!!


http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6&vmcchk=1&Itemid=6



djfmn said:


> I did not get the nubuck cleaner but I know Bonnie did she indicated that she got a recommendation either from Marco or from Valentina. I was going to ask Bonnie to let me know what she had got for her nubuck bags. Once I find out I will let you know.


 


Tankgirl said:


> I have used the Yellow Ochre Soulmate a fair amount.  The color is stunning and looks like new.  I have a few spots on it, but they are not noticeable.  Did Marco recommend a nubuck cleaner?  Which one did he recommend?


----------



## Odebdo

My shotgun buddy per request many moons ago...Star in Merino grey!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, In my post #3187 I gave the product Marco advised for Nubuck..
> But I understand this can be so hard to find in this mixed up thread!!
> 
> 
> http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6&vmcchk=1&Itemid=6




Bonnie thank you so much for this link I am going to order some tonight.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3149145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shotgun buddy per request many moons ago...Star in Merino grey!




Odebdo this is such a great photo of your Star in merino grey. I love your bag it is gorgeous. Of course I might be a little biased having the same merino grey in the Diva.

This backpack is one of the nicest I have seen. I remember having 2 backpacks from Coach when I was a new mother so that my hands were free. Marco has taken this style to a new level. It is a great bag enjoy it.


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3149145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shotgun buddy per request many moons ago...Star in Merino grey!


 

Wow, what a gorgeous shade of grey!!! And I like this model lots as well!! It has a great size, and since it is a real bag and not like the practical backpack for a hike , it looks dressy and smart.


This model as well as the Diva is already on my next to buy list!!! 

Thanks for the enabling


Oh, I forgot to ask you--when the bag is completely open how much of the drawstring is left ? Or is it a tight fit?


----------



## _purseaddict_

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3149145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shotgun buddy per request many moons ago...Star in Merino grey!




That backpack is so nice. I think I will start to look into this brand. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## msd_bags

The midi Soulmate in merinos posted in the FB page is so beautiful!!  (I don't have an FB account so I cannot comment there.) I have been thinking of this leather and style combination, so when I am ready to order this is a likely choice.


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3149145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My shotgun buddy per request many moons ago...Star in Merino grey!



Oohhh! I want...I lust..I dream...


----------



## clu0984

Ok, I'm in love with the merino leather.  Got my black diva and the leather is perfect- soft, supple, yet durable.  So in love!!!


----------



## soramillay

Fabulous, it's a beauty! I think the merinos are going to become MM's top sellers.


----------



## pbnjam

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I'm in love with the merino leather.  Got my black diva and the leather is perfect- soft, supple, yet durable.  So in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149748




This is just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous shade of grey!!! And I like this model lots as well!! It has a great size, and since it is a real bag and not like the practical backpack for a hike , it looks dressy and smart.
> 
> 
> This model as well as the Diva is already on my next to buy list!!!
> 
> Thanks for the enabling
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot to ask you--when the bag is completely open how much of the drawstring is left ? Or is it a tight fit?



Bonnie...totally open, the tassels still hang down to the bottom of the bag....so lots of room, not a tight fit at all to open the bag. I would try to get a picture, but would need both hands, and then to hold the camera...well, not so do-able....but no worries...the closure strap is plenty long, no tight fit.


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I'm in love with the merino leather.  Got my black diva and the leather is perfect- soft, supple, yet durable.  So in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149748





So pretty....we could be tassle shotgun twins with my Star and your Diva!


----------



## paintednightsky

I got my merino taupe midi soulmate (which I've already transferred my items to) and my rust vachetta midi selene today with the promo organizers!  Nothing like the smell of leather....  I came back late so I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


----------



## paintednightsky

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I'm in love with the merino leather.  Got my black diva and the leather is perfect- soft, supple, yet durable.  So in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149748



I love the merino too!  So soft and puddly.  So much lighter than the pebbled especially in the regular/large size styles.


----------



## VanBod1525

paintednightsky said:


> I got my merino taupe midi soulmate (which I've already transferred my items to) and my rust vachetta midi selene today with the promo organizers!  Nothing like the smell of leather....  I came back late so I'll try to post a pic tomorrow


Can't wait to see pics of these.


----------



## soramillay

Out and about with my lovely Angel


----------



## Odebdo

paintednightsky said:


> I got my merino taupe midi soulmate (which I've already transferred my items to) and my rust vachetta midi selene today with the promo organizers!  Nothing like the smell of leather....  I came back late so I'll try to post a pic tomorrow




Can't wait to see!! These sound glorious!


----------



## paintednightsky

First up.... Midi Soulmate in merino taupe with silver lining.  Indoor and outside lighting and close up.  Very buttery soft leather.  Lightweight and puddley.  Love the new leather smell!


----------



## paintednightsky

Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now


----------



## msd_bags

Soramillay and Paintednightsky - such lovely bags you 2 have!! My fave is the taupe merino midi Soulmate.


----------



## Odebdo

paintednightsky said:


> First up.... Midi Soulmate in merino taupe with silver lining.  Indoor and outside lighting and close up.  Very buttery soft leather.  Lightweight and puddley.  Love the new leather smell!




Oh my! 

I think i may need taupe merino!!! That is devine!


----------



## Odebdo

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now




And vachetta leather looks so chewy and wonderful!! I think that will be a very hearty bag!!

Congrats on both your new beauties!


----------



## soramillay

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now


Wow, both bags are beautiful but I am really loving the Selene in Vachetta. Something about the Selene really works with that thick chewy leather, it looks more rock n roll. I'm off to stare at pictures of the vachetta swatches now.ll


----------



## thedseer

Love the new bags!


----------



## gack

it was worth the wait. that rust bag is amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now




This is a very pretty bag. Could you please tell me if the vachetta leather is very heavy? I already have a Midi Zip Selene with pebbled leather and I wonder if vachetta is heavier. Thank you so much. [emoji4]


----------



## paintednightsky

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very pretty bag. Could you please tell me if the vachetta leather is very heavy? I already have a Midi Zip Selene with pebbled leather and I wonder if vachetta is heavier. Thank you so much. [emoji4]




Thank you everyone!   I love them both so hopefully these hold me off for awhile 

Ludmilla, I don't think it is heavy at all.  It is probably lighter than pebbled.  I have a regular (to me extra large) bag of pebbled light gray minerva that feels very heavy.  The thickness on the pebbled I feel is a bit more than the vachetta for some reason.  Vachetta is very durable looking but feels lighter than it looks.


----------



## Ludmilla

paintednightsky said:


> Thank you everyone!   I love them both so hopefully these hold me off for awhile
> 
> Ludmilla, I don't think it is heavy at all.  It is probably lighter than pebbled.  I have a regular (to me extra large) bag of pebbled light gray minerva that feels very heavy.  The thickness on the pebbled I feel is a bit more than the vachetta for some reason.  Vachetta is very durable looking but feels lighter than it looks.



Thank you very much, this is really helpful.


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Bonnie...totally open, the tassels still hang down to the bottom of the bag....so lots of room, not a tight fit at all to open the bag. I would try to get a picture, but would need both hands, and then to hold the camera...well, not so do-able....but no worries...the closure strap is plenty long, no tight fit.




Thanks a lot Odebbie, This good info!!  No need for pics, I can imagin how long this strap will be wit open bag!


----------



## bonniekir

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now


 
Painted! Great to see the Taupe merino used in the Soulmate!! It looks so soft and relaxed!! Also the Vacchetta looks more a hardwearing leather than I imagined..( a must have!) The colour is really nice, and in the Selene (a fav model of mine) this looks perfect! Big congrats with your new additions!


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3150439
> 
> View attachment 3150440
> 
> View attachment 3150441
> 
> 
> Out and about with my lovely Angel


 


soramillay..The Dark Blue Africa looks marvelous with denim!! So Cool!  
This leather fits all models, so I guess Marco is more than correct, when he told me, he selected leathers to go with all his models!!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...update on the actual USE of the STAR backpack....

I have been using this for a week now....and love it.  I don't carry a whole lot, so I do have to dig deep to get my stuff, but that is fine.

When going into work, or the house, or to the gas station etc...I can sling it over one shoulder using one strap and it works and stays fine.  Not sure if this is loaded that this would be the way you would want to carry it though, but for what I carry daily it is fine.  If I go to the store like Costco, Target or the grocery store....I put both shoulder straps on for full back pack mode and it is very comfy.

So I think this is a win and perfect for me for a hands free Mom of toddler twins bag!  I think this will be more of a weekend, vacation bag for me, but I also don't feel like if I am busy and don't have time to change out that it looks bad to carry as a daily carry bag, and I work in a professional environment. I would not have a problem taking this to a clients or anything, which is different than other back packs out there, and why I love Massaccesi!!

Just thought I would post an update on my thoughts now that I have used it!


----------



## VanBod1525

Waiting for my brown nubuck Soulmate and ochre nubuck Selene to ship. Cannot wait!


----------



## lenie

My Black African and Ruby Merino Soulmates were delivered. I am away at a business conference and will be back home tomorrow. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## djfmn

Paintednightsky and Soramillay your bags are gorgeous. Love the leathers and the styles you picked. The Soulmate is amazing and I really like the Selene in that leather.

Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## soramillay

VanBod1525 said:


> Waiting for my brown nubuck Soulmate and ochre nubuck Selene to ship. Cannot wait!





lenie said:


> My Black African and Ruby Merino Soulmates were delivered. I am away at a business conference and will be back home tomorrow. Can't wait to see them!



Can't wait to see more reveals! What an exciting time to be on this thread 

Thanks everyone for the compliments. I am really happy with my bags. Hope to get plenty of use out of them before indulging my urge to have mooorrrre...


----------



## soramillay

bonniekir said:


> soramillay..The Dark Blue Africa looks marvelous with denim!! So Cool!
> This leather fits all models, so I guess Marco is more than correct, when he told me, he selected leathers to go with all his models!!



In the case of the Africa it really is incredibly versatile. It can be structured or slouchy. No wonder it is such a hit with us (going through our gallery thread, I see a lot of Africa leather ). But the newer leathers provide a more specific rsnge-- merinos for the super soft bags and the flat calf for the super structured ones. Vachetta comes across as having a similar stiffness to Africa. I wonder if that's true?


----------



## sandysandiego

Hey Vannie!  You are going to love the Nubuck!  That is my favorite Massaccesi leather!  

And the chocolate is surprisingly lush!  



VanBod1525 said:


> Waiting for my brown nubuck Soulmate and ochre nubuck Selene to ship. Cannot wait!


----------



## TejasMama

Would you ladies say that the marino grey is similar to BE's dark grey?  The STAR backpack looks really lovely.  I have enjoyed looking at these photos but I always worry that the dimensions of the bags are too big for me. They are gorgeous, though!


----------



## VanBod1525

sandysandiego said:


> Hey Vannie!  You are going to love the Nubuck!  That is my favorite Massaccesi leather!
> 
> And the chocolate is surprisingly lush!


Sandy! I hope so. I missed out on snagging your Africa Bronze Soulmate midi. Hope the full size is not too big on me but I am taller than most of the ladies who have posted pics here so while it will be a big bag, it should hopefully not overpower me.


----------



## lenie

Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto. ATTACH]3152718[/ATTACH]


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto. ATTACH]3152718[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152719
> View attachment 3152720
> View attachment 3152722
> 
> View attachment 3152716
> View attachment 3152717






These are beautiful!!! I love both!! Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

TejasMama said:


> Would you ladies say that the marino grey is similar to BE's dark grey?  The STAR backpack looks really lovely.  I have enjoyed looking at these photos but I always worry that the dimensions of the bags are too big for me. They are gorgeous, though!




Tejas...i have the Star and just spent the afternoon at the zoo with it...I am 5'4 and feel it is a great size! I can sit it next to my grey matte LMM from BE if you want?


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto. ATTACH]3152718[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152719
> View attachment 3152720
> View attachment 3152722
> 
> View attachment 3152716
> View attachment 3152717


Oh Lenie, these are crazy gorgeous! I don't know which one I like more. The red looks so soft and divine it is tempting me towards the Soulmate style. And the black is so bad a**, I feel like I need a black Africa bag too!


----------



## anabg

They are here!!  And they are gorgeous!!


----------



## anabg

Selene Zip in Vachetta leather. Rust is darker than I thought but still a gorgeous bag. My niece will love it.


----------



## anabg

Midi Minerva in Merino Dark Gray color.

Sooooooo soft!


----------



## anabg

My bag! Ms M is Taupe


----------



## soramillay

All three are so beautiful! I am really loving the Selene Zip, it is going on my wishlist now. You have got three different leathers, how wonderful  How are you liking the full size Miss M? Is she the same size as the Minerva?


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> My bag! Ms M is Taupe




Miss M looks so lovely and elegant!! Love the other 2 as well! I have the midi Minerva in pebbled, I wonder how it is in merinos.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> All three are so beautiful! I am really loving the Selene Zip, it is going on my wishlist now. You have got three different leathers, how wonderful  How are you liking the full size Miss M? Is she the same size as the Minerva?




I am going to have to put them side by side.  I did not think of comparing them. I have to say, I was never a fan of Minerva until I saw it in person.  And the Merino leather is so soft to the touch and so chewy.  

Only one bag is for me, though, I have to part with the others tomorrow.


----------



## anabg

Some comparison pics.  Sorry my bedroom is very dark right now. 

Midi Minerva - Miss M - Selene

It looks like Midi Minerva fits the same or maybe even more than Miss M.  I say it might fit more because Miss M is so stiff.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Miss M looks so lovely and elegant!! Love the other 2 as well! I have the midi Minerva in pebbled, I wonder how it is in merinos.



It's so drapey and chewy.  But it still looks just as durable as pebbled.


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Midi Minerva in Merino Dark Gray color.
> 
> Sooooooo soft!




Wow! I love this!!!!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto. ATTACH]3152718[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152719
> View attachment 3152720
> View attachment 3152722
> 
> View attachment 3152716
> View attachment 3152717



Love!!


----------



## VanBod1525

lenie said:


> Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto. ATTACH]3152718[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3152719
> View attachment 3152720
> View attachment 3152722
> 
> View attachment 3152716
> View attachment 3152717



Love both but if I had to pick, I'd go Ruby Merino. I love the texture I'm seeing in the shots of the Merino leather. This is a lovely shade of red, not too bright which for me would make it more wearable. Great choices both! Enjoy.


----------



## gack

omg that Selene


----------



## sandysandiego

This is my fave!  So lovely!  Did you get the flap extended?  



anabg said:


> Midi Minerva in Merino Dark Gray color.
> 
> Sooooooo soft!


----------



## anabg

sandysandiego said:


> This is my fave!  So lovely!  Did you get the flap extended?



Yes, my sister takes public transportation to work. The front pockets look safer with a longer flap.


----------



## VanBod1525

paintednightsky said:


> First up.... Midi Soulmate in merino taupe with silver lining.  Indoor and outside lighting and close up.  Very buttery soft leather.  Lightweight and puddley.  Love the new leather smell!



LOVE this bag. Great style and leather combo.


----------



## VanBod1525

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now



Waiting on a sample swatch of this leather. It looks great!


----------



## anabg

Mine is all loaded for Monday


----------



## jxwilliams

anabg said:


> Some comparison pics.  Sorry my bedroom is very dark right now.
> 
> Midi Minerva - Miss M - Selene
> 
> It looks like Midi Minerva fits the same or maybe even more than Miss M.  I say it might fit more because Miss M is so stiff.




Ooh lovely!  Would you be able to take modeling pictures with your bags?  I am interested in all of the styles you have!


----------



## anabg

jxwilliams said:


> Ooh lovely!  Would you be able to take modeling pictures with your bags?  I am interested in all of the styles you have!



I will try to do that tonight after I come back from dinner.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> I will try to do that tonight after I come back from dinner.


Thank you for the comparison photos, you rock! Is the Selene Zip the full size? 

Also Happy (Inter)National Handbag Day to everyone! I carried my Angel today, anyone else carried MM?


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Thank you for the comparison photos, you rock! Is the Selene Zip the full size?
> 
> Also Happy (Inter)National Handbag Day!




It was no problem.  I was playing with them before they go to their final home.  Hehe

Happy Handbag Day!

Yes, the Selene is the full size.


----------



## mkpurselover

Dear Massaccesi ladies, I have decided to join your club!  As a person obsessed with color, I love the idea of a made to order Italian bag in so many color choices. 

I am not a conventional gal, especially about color, so I ordered a violet Athena with SHW. I love the idea of a separate spot for my tablet, and I'm excited about a bright purple bag for winter.  If I love this one I see an option for many more colors in the future.  Will post photo upon receipt.


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Massaccesi ladies, I have decided to join your club!  As a person obsessed with color, I love the idea of a made to order Italian bag in so many color choices.
> 
> I am not a conventional gal, especially about color, so I ordered a violet Athena with SHW. I love the idea of a separate spot for my tablet, and I'm excited about a bright purple bag for winter.  If I love this one I see an option for many more colors in the future.  Will post photo upon receipt.



Can't wait to see your reveal!  A purple bag is on my wishlist and am a huge fan of the Athena.


----------



## mkpurselover

leechiyong said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal!  A purple bag is on my wishlist and am a huge fan of the Athena.


Do you have an Athena?  I've been searching this thread for pics of other Athena's and everyone seems to like this bag.


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> Do you have an Athena?  I've been searching this thread for pics of other Athena's and everyone seems to like this bag.


I don't, unfortunately.  Tempted to pick one (or a few) up as my new work bag, but I can't decide on what color.  It's currently between horizon grey, green ray, dark blue, and purple.


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Do you have an Athena?  I've been searching this thread for pics of other Athena's and everyone seems to like this bag.


Ooh is it purple nappa you ordered? The nappa leather is so lovely and smooth. Have you seen the Massaccesi reference thread? That's a photos only thread, and there may be a few phots of Athenas there too.


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> Ooh is it purple nappa you ordered? The nappa leather is so lovely and smooth. Have you seen the Massaccesi reference thread? That's a photos only thread, and there may be a few phots of Athenas there too.


Yes the Athena is nappa leather, but the color is violet rather than purple.  I'm kinda a color nut and I've never seen a purse this color before. Ok, here's the photo from the MM website


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Yes the Athena is nappa leather, but the color is violet rather than purple.  I'm kinda a color nut and I've never seen a purse this color before. Ok, here's the photo from the MM website




Very pretty color. Did you order it with longer handles?  I really like the Athena design but handles seem so short for me.


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> Very pretty color. Did you order it with longer handles?  I really like the Athena design but handles seem so short for me.


Um, I guess I didn't know about longer handles. But I do like hand held and arm held rather than shoulder bags, so hopefully the lenght will be fine.


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Um, I guess I didn't know about longer handles. But I do like hand held and arm held rather than shoulder bags, so hopefully the lenght will be fine.




Hi mkpurselover! Athena in black is my first MM bag. Love this style!!

 It is easier to repost than to find my previous modshot posts (tpf merged a lot of previous threads re Massaccesi and I don't know where to find my Athena modshots). Here you go. Hope these help!!


----------



## msd_bags

Not so good quality photo, just want to show how it looks with the optional long strap I ordered for it.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Um, I guess I didn't know about longer handles. But I do like hand held and arm held rather than shoulder bags, so hopefully the lenght will be fine.




I believe someone here ordered it with longer handles once.  If you like arm held then you will be fine.


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> In the case of the Africa it really is incredibly versatile. It can be structured or slouchy. No wonder it is such a hit with us (going through our gallery thread, I see a lot of Africa leather ). But the newer leathers provide a more specific rsnge-- merinos for the super soft bags and the flat calf for the super structured ones. Vachetta comes across as having a similar stiffness to Africa. I wonder if that's true?


 
I actually asked Marco this question..I want a couple of the new models (Star and Diva) in both soft and stiffer leathers. Marco wrote the vachetta was def stiffer that even the Black africa 


(but first I need to recieve my Blue africas and ..omg I forgot what else I ordered!! Not good ...oh yes, geez..the two Angels in the Nubucks Brown and Ochre)


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Um, I guess I didn't know about longer handles. But I do like hand held and arm held rather than shoulder bags, so hopefully the lenght will be fine.


The awesome (and addicting) thing about having bags made by Marco is that you can request all kinds of wacky customizations and he will tell you yes or no. And if he says no, his lovely coordinator Valentina can oftentimes get him to say yes...


----------



## anabg

jxwilliams said:


> Ooh lovely!  Would you be able to take modeling pictures with your bags?  I am interested in all of the styles you have!



Ok. So here is Miss M. I  really short.  I am only 5'-1" and 150 lbs. The straps are set on the 3rd hole, just like they came.  There are 5 holes at the end of each strap. 

I don't have a full length mirror but I am hoping they help anyway. More to come.


----------



## anabg

Here is the Midi Minerva.


----------



## anabg

By the way, how cute are these feet? The Selene has them, too. I had never seen them.


----------



## anabg

Selene zip, full size. This one is massive. Lol. But my niece, believe it or not, is much taller than me.  

Sorry. Not sure why these 2 are showing sideways.


----------



## jxwilliams

anabg said:


> Selene zip, full size. This one is massive. Lol. But my niece, believe it or not, is much taller than me.




Thank you so much!  I think I want to order the Selene first-- do you think it would be too big for me?  I am 5'08 and medium build.  I'm all about bag/body proportion[emoji51]


----------



## soramillay

Thanks for the photos! Omg the Selene is huge. The oversized factor is cool (and your niece will prob love it) but I wonder if it is heavy when loaded up. Miss Minerva and Miss M look perfect on you!


----------



## anabg

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you so much!  I think I want to order the Selene first-- do you think it would be too big for me?  I am 5'08 and medium build.  I'm all about bag/body proportion[emoji51]



Not at all. Honestly, I would still carry it myself.  I always pictured it bigger.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Thanks for the photos! Omg the Selene is huge. The oversized factor is cool (and your niece will prob love it) but I wonder if it is heavy when loaded up. Miss Minerva and Miss M look perfect on you!



I will ask her when she starts using it. It was not heavy empty, if that helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> I will ask her when she starts using it. It was not heavy empty, if that helps.




Do you think the vachetta leather will slouch over time? [emoji4] This rust colour is tdf...


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> By the way, how cute are these feet? The Selene has them, too. I had never seen them.




I only JUST noticed these feet on my Star backpack while on a trip to the zoo with my kids Friday! I had been carrying the bag a week by then lol! Love the "M" on them!


----------



## anabg

Ludmilla said:


> Do you think the vachetta leather will slouch over time? [emoji4] This rust colour is tdf...



I am not sure.  I can check on my niece in a few weeks.  Let me play with it again when I give it to my niece today and I will update later. LV Vachetta does tend to soften.  This one is slightly treated, though.


----------



## djfmn

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you so much!  I think I want to order the Selene first-- do you think it would be too big for me?  I am 5'08 and medium build.  I'm all about bag/body proportion[emoji51]




Jxwilliams I am also all about bag/body proportions and I am not able to carry any of the full size bags. I have to go with the midi size. I am 5'4" and wear a US Size 4. The larger bags wear me and not the other way around. You are 4 inches taller so I would think you could carry the full size bags if you like larger bags. I find Massaccesi midi bags are big enough for all my needs. I have given up trying to go with large bags I just cannot get away with carrying them.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Massaccesi ladies, I have decided to join your club!  As a person obsessed with color, I love the idea of a made to order Italian bag in so many color choices.
> 
> I am not a conventional gal, especially about color, so I ordered a violet Athena with SHW. I love the idea of a separate spot for my tablet, and I'm excited about a bright purple bag for winter.  If I love this one I see an option for many more colors in the future.  Will post photo upon receipt.



Welcome Mkpurselover we are thrilled to have you join us. I love your choice of a violet Athena. I also love color ok I have to be honest I only used to have a black and brown purse. That all changed when I started ordering bags from Massaccesi and I know have lots of bags in lots of color including a great orange Massaccesi bag, purple, turquoise, red, and cobalt blue. His leathers are gorgeous and it is so much fun having a bag made to order. 

I can't wait to see your violet Athena.


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> Hi mkpurselover! Athena in black is my first MM bag. Love this style!!
> 
> It is easier to repost than to find my previous modshot posts (tpf merged a lot of previous threads re Massaccesi and I don't know where to find my Athena modshots). Here you go. Hope these help!!
> 
> View attachment 3154053
> 
> View attachment 3154054
> 
> View attachment 3154055


Thank you for your pics. The Athena looks great on you and the handles are a good length, should work fine for me.


----------



## anabg

So...  it looks like I got the wrong color for the Selene in Vachetta.  I knew it looked too dark..  I am attaching a picture of the bag against the Rust sample I had received.  They sent me Mohagany!


I remember someone else posting pictures of their Rust Vachetta bag and it looked just like mine so I was not too worried.  But my mom just showed me the swatches again.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Welcome Mkpurselover we are thrilled to have you join us. I love your choice of a violet Athena. I also love color ok I have to be honest I only used to have a black and brown purse. That all changed when I started ordering bags from Massaccesi and I know have lots of bags in lots of color including a great orange Massaccesi bag, purple, turquoise, red, and cobalt blue. His leathers are gorgeous and it is so much fun having a bag made to order.
> 
> I can't wait to see your violet Athena.


Thanks djfmm. Those are great color choices, I love blues, reds, purples.  I've noticed that comments on the turquoise color make it sound more blue than green.  How do you like yours?  Do you feel it's more blue?


----------



## anabg

paintednightsky said:


> Next up is rust brown vachetta in midi Selene with gray lining.  This is a thicker and chewier leather.  Seems pretty durable and repellent.  It was hard capturing the color of this one with it getting darker outside.  I wouldn't really call it a rust brown though.  More of a dark, orange brown to me.  It lacks the orange/rust tone to it so to me it is a regular dark brown.  The last pic is one of the liners.  My gray one is inside my soulmate now



Hi.  See my latest post about Rust.  Either the swatch I got was mislabeled or the color of these bags is Mohagany, not Rust. I am waiting on an email back from Colette.


----------



## anabg

So I emailed Colette and she replied super fast.  I had asked her what I should do if my niece doesn't like the color.  She said they will make it right. Just to send it back and they will refund the shipping and mail me another bag.  

What I am hoping happens is that my niece likes the bag and keeps it.  The bag is so pretty...  Colette also said Marco will speak to the tannery about this.

My fiance thinks I planned this all along to keep the bag for myself.  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks djfmm. Those are great color choices, I love blues, reds, purples.  I've noticed that comments on the turquoise color make it sound more blue than green.  How do you like yours?  Do you feel it's more blue?




I have a small bag in this I have the Phoebe and it is more blue than green. I love the color it is a great leather. The Massaccesi Africa leathers are really gorgeous some of my all time favorite. I have the Africa Blue the Africa Bronze and the Africa lead. They are the best metallic leather as far as I am concerned not too blingy but really stunning.


----------



## paintednightsky

anabg said:


> So...  it looks like I got the wrong color for the Selene in Vachetta.  I knew it looked too dark..  I am attaching a picture of the bag against the Rust sample I had received.  They sent me Mohagany!
> 
> 
> I remember someone else posting pictures of their Rust Vachetta bag and it looked just like mine so I was not too worried.  But my mom just showed me the swatches again.



hmm mine looks like the Mahogany background not rust!  I looked at a pic on their FB and theirs looks like rust and mine mahogany   I thought maybe how it came had to do with lighting/pictures but now seeing your picture mine is clearly mahogany.


----------



## anabg

Ludmilla said:


> Do you think the vachetta leather will slouch over time? [emoji4] This rust colour is tdf...



Hi. Just wanted to bring it to your attention since you seemed interested.  It seems my bag is not Rust after all.


----------



## anabg

paintednightsky said:


> hmm mine looks like the Mahogany background not rust!  I looked at a pic on their FB and theirs looks like rust and mine mahogany   I thought maybe how it came had to do with lighting/pictures but now seeing your picture mine is clearly mahogany.



Email Colette right away.  They should know it's happened to more than one person.  They may have filled or be filling a few orders with the wrong color.

Do you think you will exchange?  We might keep ours.  It's up to my niece. She has seen a picture of the bag against the Rust swatch and she still likes it and wants it.  I told her to wait until she sees it in person to be sure.


----------



## paintednightsky

TejasMama said:


> Would you ladies say that the marino grey is similar to BE's dark grey?  The STAR backpack looks really lovely.  I have enjoyed looking at these photos but I always worry that the dimensions of the bags are too big for me. They are gorgeous, though!



I would say the merino is similar, but not quite the same.  It doesn't have that dry/velvety effect if you know what I mean.  Merino is matte, but not as matte as the BE and the merino is more puddly, soft and a bit thicker.


----------



## paintednightsky

anabg said:


> Email Colette right away.  They should know it's happened to more than one person.  They may have filled or be filling a few orders with the wrong color.
> 
> Do you think you will exchange?  We might keep ours.  It's up to my niece. She has seen a picture of the bag against the Rust swatch and she still likes it and wants it.  I told her to wait until she sees it in person to be sure.



I just emailed her right now.  Honestly I was a bit disappointed in the color when I got it since it didn't look the same like images online of the rust vachetta color.  I chalked it up to just being me and my eyes, but now seeing your image and another image of the rust color on their FB, mine is clearly mahogany.  Took the bag out again and it is just a dark brown.  I was looking for more of a lighter, rust brown bag and not so dark looking.  

They had also had an issue with having the wrong address in their system since they didn't use my paypal one which was up to date, which had happened twice so hopefully they get the system issue fixed to just use paypal mailing addresses.  Just an FYI in case anyone moves and has address updated on their PP, I would email them separately to let them know to make sure it goes to the right place.


----------



## anabg

paintednightsky said:


> I just emailed her right now.  Honestly I was a bit disappointed in the color when I got it since it didn't look the same like images online of the rust vachetta color.  I chalked it up to just being me and my eyes, but now seeing your image and another image of the rust color on their FB, mine is clearly mahogany.  Took the bag out again and it is just a dark brown.  I was looking for more of a lighter, rust brown bag and not so dark looking.
> 
> They had also had an issue with having the wrong address in their system since they didn't use my paypal one which was up to date, which had happened twice so hopefully they get the system issue fixed to just use paypal mailing addresses.  Just an FYI in case anyone moves and has address updated on their PP, I would email them separately to let them know to make sure it goes to the right place.



It's strange how this happened.  The colors are nothing alike.


----------



## Tankgirl

Everyone, I've received my Rust Brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's deep brown with a rust overtone.  It is stiffer than the pebbled leather.  I'll have to compare it with the Deep Blue Africa Soulmate to see which is slouchier.  Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I've received my Rust Brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's deep brown with a rust overtone.  It is stiffer than the pebbled leather.  I'll have to compare it with the Deep Blue Africa Soulmate to see which is slouchier.  Here are some pictures of it.
> View attachment 3154650
> View attachment 3154651
> View attachment 3154652
> View attachment 3154653
> View attachment 3154654
> View attachment 3154655
> View attachment 3154656



Hi Tankgirl. A couple of us have received something else instead of Rust.  Double check yours is the right color. I posted a comparison pic earlier today.


----------



## Tankgirl

anabg said:


> Hi Tankgirl. A couple of us have received something else instead of Rust.  Double check yours is the right color. I posted a comparison pic earlier today.




I think it's the right color: it's brown with deep red overtones -- definite not a straight brown.


----------



## paintednightsky

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I've received my Rust Brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's deep brown with a rust overtone.  It is stiffer than the pebbled leather.  I'll have to compare it with the Deep Blue Africa Soulmate to see which is slouchier.  Here are some pictures of it.
> View attachment 3154650
> View attachment 3154651
> View attachment 3154652
> View attachment 3154653
> View attachment 3154654
> View attachment 3154655
> View attachment 3154656




That is beautiful!  Definitely more of the color I was hoping for.  I was going to see if I'd like mahogany anymore, but may need to just mail it in to swap...


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> I think it's the right color: it's brown with deep red overtones -- definite not a straight brown.



OK. I am starting to get really confused between the colors now.


----------



## paintednightsky

anabg said:


> OK. I am starting to get really confused between the colors now.




hmm it does still look more red than the rust/lighter brown shown on their promo/FB images   Was thinking maybe lighting.


----------



## Tankgirl

paintednightsky said:


> That is beautiful!  Definitely more of the color I was hoping for.  I was going to see if I'd like mahogany anymore, but may need to just mail it in to swap...




It has strong red overtones, especially in the sunlight.  I like how it changes color when the sun hits it.  Very happy with it.


----------



## Tankgirl

Here are two pictures taken inside the house:


----------



## pdxhb

Hello everyone!

I am finally delurking to chime in with GREAT enthusiasm for the designs you all have been sharing with the world. I'm a newcomer to tPF, having been a very light researcher from time to time and otherwise unaware of the community I was missing. Until the last couple weeks, that is. It's great to have found this place. You all are fantastically sweet and funny and knowledgable! 

My bags have been from Il Bisonte and some local bespoke makers (lucky to have a few here)...but I have continued to look for a sophisticated Italian designer to expand my collection and, you know, get some of that puddly and exquisite bag experience that is so very hard to find. Massaccesi came up on a search for Bisonte, and when I saw a photo of Minerva I fell in love immediately! THEN I discovered that these are really made in true atelier fashion, by hand with zero mass production. Stunning!

Fast forward to now, I was trying to be a good student and to finish reading all of this big thread (am on pg 281!!) but had share that I am now waiting for a batch of swatches from Colette. Will share photos when they arrive. My first purchases will probably be a puddly bag (Minerva my first love? Selene? Soulmate?) in a pebbled and a more structured tote (Miss M is so gorgeous) in possibly a calf or a croco. And an organizer! And possibly a little Phoebe depending on whether it's bespoke or standard selections in the end. I endeavor to be better about rotating my bags in the coming year and think that a smart approach to more presentable organizing will help me achieve that goal.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Just got home and opened my box. Here are my new Soulmates: Black African and Ruby Merino. The leather gives them really unique personalities. The Black African is thicker, stiffer ( similar to LV Epi leather) with a gorgeous slightly metallic black. It is hard to capture the nuances of the color. The Ruby Merino is silky, puddly leather in a beautiful red that is slightly more muted than Amaranto.



I don't know which one I like better. They are both gorgeous in their own way.  Maybe I like the red merino more because I want to touch it!


----------



## anabg

paintednightsky said:


> hmm it does still look more red than the rust/lighter brown shown on their promo/FB images   Was thinking maybe lighting.




It does. I don't think Rust is supposed to be that dark or that red. It looks nothing like the swatch I have.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> It does. I don't think Rust is supposed to be that dark or that red. It looks nothing like the swatch I have.


Do note that mahogany has strong red tones too. It is a dark reddish brown. I wonder if there has been some error with the tannery. That is a big difference from the color of the swatch, and not just differing by a few shades. 

However, Marco will make it right. They are very good about this.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am finally delurking to chime in with GREAT enthusiasm for the designs you all have been sharing with the world. I'm a newcomer to tPF, having been a very light researcher from time to time and otherwise unaware of the community I was missing. Until the last couple weeks, that is. It's great to have found this place. You all are fantastically sweet and funny and knowledgable!
> 
> My bags have been from Il Bisonte and some local bespoke makers (lucky to have a few here)...but I have continued to look for a sophisticated Italian designer to expand my collection and, you know, get some of that puddly and exquisite bag experience that is so very hard to find. Massaccesi came up on a search for Bisonte, and when I saw a photo of Minerva I fell in love immediately! THEN I discovered that these are really made in true atelier fashion, by hand with zero mass production. Stunning!
> 
> Fast forward to now, I was trying to be a good student and to finish reading all of this big thread (am on pg 281!!) but had share that I am now waiting for a batch of swatches from Colette. Will share photos when they arrive. My first purchases will probably be a puddly bag (Minerva my first love? Selene? Soulmate?) in a pebbled and a more structured tote (Miss M is so gorgeous) in possibly a calf or a croco. And an organizer! And possibly a little Phoebe depending on whether it's bespoke or standard selections in the end. I endeavor to be better about rotating my bags in the coming year and think that a smart approach to more presentable organizing will help me achieve that goal.



Welcome! I joined the MM community recentlyish too and it is really such a warm and helpful group of handbag lovers  Totally get the indecision about what to order, I just want them all in every leather!


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am finally delurking to chime in with GREAT enthusiasm for the designs you all have been sharing with the world. I'm a newcomer to tPF, having been a very light researcher from time to time and otherwise unaware of the community I was missing. Until the last couple weeks, that is. It's great to have found this place. You all are fantastically sweet and funny and knowledgable!
> 
> My bags have been from Il Bisonte and some local bespoke makers (lucky to have a few here)...but I have continued to look for a sophisticated Italian designer to expand my collection and, you know, get some of that puddly and exquisite bag experience that is so very hard to find. Massaccesi came up on a search for Bisonte, and when I saw a photo of Minerva I fell in love immediately! THEN I discovered that these are really made in true atelier fashion, by hand with zero mass production. Stunning!
> 
> Fast forward to now, I was trying to be a good student and to finish reading all of this big thread (am on pg 281!!) but had share that I am now waiting for a batch of swatches from Colette. Will share photos when they arrive. My first purchases will probably be a puddly bag (Minerva my first love? Selene? Soulmate?) in a pebbled and a more structured tote (Miss M is so gorgeous) in possibly a calf or a croco. And an organizer! And possibly a little Phoebe depending on whether it's bespoke or standard selections in the end. I endeavor to be better about rotating my bags in the coming year and think that a smart approach to more presentable organizing will help me achieve that goal.




Welcome!  Any of the bags you mention would be a great addition.


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> Welcome!  Any of the bags you mention would be a great addition.


Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Welcome! I joined the MM community recentlyish too and it is really such a warm and helpful group of handbag lovers  Totally get the indecision about what to order, I just want them all in every leather!


Thank you!

Seriously, I could easily select about 7 colors of Minerva, alone. I have loved seeing everyone's mod and detail shots - they have effectively sold me on every single style!!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Do note that mahogany has strong red tones too. It is a dark reddish brown. I wonder if there has been some error with the tannery. That is a big difference from the color of the swatch, and not just differing by a few shades.
> 
> However, Marco will make it right. They are very good about this.




Oh I know.  On our end, everything is cool. My niece might keep it. 

But now I can't wait for someone to post anything in Rust, though.  So I might have to end up ordering something in Rust for myself.


----------



## msd_bags

To me the Rust swatch shows strong orange color.  So I think the finished "Rust" bags that were sent by MM were really Mahogany?  My thoughts.  But just the same, they are beautiful!!

ETA:  I took a look again, and I take back the orange undertone.  So now I think the bags sent are indeed Rust brown.  Sorry about that.

pdxhb - it is really hard to choose!  I also can't decide on 1 or 2 MM bags that I will order by the end of the year or early next year.


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> To me the Rust swatch shows strong orange color.  So I think the finished "Rust" bags that were sent by MM were really Mahogany?  My thoughts.  But just the same, they are beautiful!!
> 
> pdxhb - it is really hard to choose!  I also can't decide on 1 or 2 MM bags that I will order by the end of the year or early next year.




That's an interesting view of the colors -- and since orange is not a favorite of mine, perhaps I did get mahogany, which suits me just fine.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> That's an interesting view of the colors -- and since orange is not a favorite of mine, perhaps I did get mahogany, which suits me just fine.


I already edited my previous post.  I now think these finished bags are Rust Brown.  I should not rely on my memory for colors...


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> I am not sure.  I can check on my niece in a few weeks.  Let me play with it again when I give it to my niece today and I will update later. LV Vachetta does tend to soften.  This one is slightly treated, though.





anabg said:


> Hi. Just wanted to bring it to your attention since you seemed interested.  It seems my bag is not Rust after all.



Thank you, you are very kind! 
Yes, as Christmas is getting closer and Santa might want to be tipped off I'm on the lookout for something pretty... I already have a Midi Zip Selene (plum) and as I like the style very much I consider to get it in a more neutral (brown) colour. However, I'm still unsure about which type of leather I should take. Hm. And I'm confused regarding colours now.  The Midi Selene in Rust on fb doesn't look like your swatch and it doesn't look like the colour of your bag, either.
I guess I will wait what you all hear from Marco. 
Btw. I think your Selene is still very beautiful and I really hope it is love on first sight for your niece!  If not you should definitely keep it for yourself.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> So...  it looks like I got the wrong color for the Selene in Vachetta.  I knew it looked too dark..  I am attaching a picture of the bag against the Rust sample I had received.  They sent me Mohagany!
> 
> 
> I remember someone else posting pictures of their Rust Vachetta bag and it looked just like mine so I was not too worried.  But my mom just showed me the swatches again.


 

I also got swatches in the vachetta. ..the bag you recieved  looks very much like the swatch in Rust I have (The Mahogany is actually a more dark brown on my screen..) ..it is not a Rust as I know, but Marco gives the names recieved from the tannery, so not to cause confusion, when he orders the hides himself... The smaller swatch looks like the Orange vachetta.
In my mind I have named the swatches : Dark brown, lighter Brown and orange ..lol


----------



## bonniekir

Just a reminder if you should want to return a bag not altered or a bespoke...as written on MMs home page. Especially for clients outside the EU..


Mail Valentina within the timeframe, Keep the original box..Keep the original papers..Write Return on the box. We here in the EU pay a lot in duty and taxes, and since this is a return no duty or taxes apply ..if the return is correctly done!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> I also got swatches in the vachetta. ..the bag you recieved  looks very much like the swatch in Rust I have (The Mahogany is actually a more dark brown on my screen..) ..it is not a Rust as I know, but Marco gives the names recieved from the tannery, so not to cause confusion, when he orders the hides himself... The smaller swatch looks like the Orange vachetta.
> In my mind I have named the swatches : Dark brown, lighter Brown and orange ..lol




See that is strange. My swatch is labeled Rust. So we were expecting that color..  It also looks just like the Rust swatch posted in Facebook and Colette confirmed the bag is not the right color.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Ok. So here is Miss M. I  really short.  I am only 5'-1" and 150 lbs. The straps are set on the 3rd hole, just like they came.  There are 5 holes at the end of each strap.
> 
> I don't have a full length mirror but I am hoping they help anyway. More to come.


 


anabg said:


> Here is the Midi Minerva.


 


anabg said:


> Selene zip, full size. This one is massive. Lol. But my niece, believe it or not, is much taller than me.
> 
> Sorry. Not sure why these 2 are showing sideways.




Wowsers, Anabg!! I did not realise Miss M is such a good sized bag..perhaps I should reconsider  Your Minerva is really soft and drapes beautifully!!..and another one of my fav bags the Selene.  I really, really like this version!! Your niece will for sure like it..I do!


Congrats with this bunch to you all!!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I've received my Rust Brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's deep brown with a rust overtone.  It is stiffer than the pebbled leather.  I'll have to compare it with the Deep Blue Africa Soulmate to see which is slouchier.  Here are some pictures of it.
> View attachment 3154650
> View attachment 3154651
> View attachment 3154652
> View attachment 3154653
> View attachment 3154654
> View attachment 3154655
> View attachment 3154656


 


Just a beautiful Soulmate!! The vachetta looks great in all the models I have seen so far, so I am also about to join the Vachetta wagon!! Congrats!!


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> Wowsers, Anabg!! I did not realise Miss M is such a good sized bag..perhaps I should reconsider  Your Minerva is really soft and drapes beautifully!!..and another one of my fav bags the Selene.  I really, really like this version!! Your niece will for sure like it..I do!
> 
> 
> Congrats with this bunch to you all!!




Thank you.  They are all stunning.  I wish they all came for me...


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> See that is strange. My swatch is labeled Rust. So we were expecting that color..  It also looks just like the Rust swatch posted in Facebook and Colette confirmed the bag is not the right color.




Now this is really strange..:wondering..could be some swatches were labelled differently???


----------



## anabg

bonniekir said:


> Now this is really strange..:wondering..could be some swatches were labelled differently???




It's also possible.


----------



## bonniekir

paintednightsky said:


> hmm it does still look more red than the rust/lighter brown shown on their promo/FB images   Was thinking maybe lighting.




Well I know for certain the lightening changed my Ochre lots! In shade it looked more like the Timberland boots..in the Sun it was more yellowish


----------



## anabg

Sitting pretty in my office this morning.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Sitting pretty in my office this morning.


Agree it's very pretty!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Everyone, I've received my Rust Brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's deep brown with a rust overtone.  It is stiffer than the pebbled leather.  I'll have to compare it with the Deep Blue Africa Soulmate to see which is slouchier.  Here are some pictures of it.
> View attachment 3154650
> View attachment 3154651
> View attachment 3154652
> View attachment 3154653
> View attachment 3154654
> View attachment 3154655
> View attachment 3154656




After comparing the Vachetta and the Blue Africa side by side, I think the Blue Africa is slouchier.


----------



## anabg

My niece had a chance to look at her Selene in Vachetta and has decided to keep it in the color it came! 
In the words of a 17 year old: "Omg. It's so pretty..."


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> My niece had a chance to look at her Selene in Vachetta and has decided to keep it in the color it came!
> In the words of a 17 year old: "Omg. It's so pretty..."


That's awesome! Honestly I think the dark color with the contrasting zips is very cool and suits a teenager, not to mention it won't need any babying.


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> My niece had a chance to look at her Selene in Vachetta and has decided to keep it in the color it came!
> In the words of a 17 year old: "Omg. It's so pretty..."




Your niece is a very smart young lady with excellent taste. [emoji4]


----------



## HotRedBag

Im definitely excited! Some of their bags look really nice.


----------



## TejasMama

Odebdo said:


> Tejas...i have the Star and just spent the afternoon at the zoo with it...I am 5'4 and feel it is a great size! I can sit it next to my grey matte LMM from BE if you want?



Yes, I would LOVE that!  I still cling to my LMM midi and my TMA midi because the leather is just amazing.  My twins are older now, but I know how important being hands free is for you, so I'm glad you are enjoying your Star backpack!


----------



## Cowumbut

Just an FYI - emailed Marco yesterday and Valentina. He indicated Valentina has resumed her studies so to email Colette and himself in regards to orders and issues.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> That's awesome! Honestly I think the dark color with the contrasting zips is very cool and suits a teenager, not to mention it won't need any babying.



My mom mentioned that yesterday about the color.  It will hide the carelessness of a teenager much better.


----------



## anabg

HotRedBag said:


> Im definitely excited! Some of their bags look really nice.



Hi. Have you order anything?


----------



## tenKrat

I received my Zhoe in black vacchetta with gunmetal hardware and red lining on Friday.  I also ordered an extra all-leather strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots with all-leather strap. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm. 

Note:  I have the standard strap set at the bottom-most hole (the longest setting) on each side. So, taller ladies will need to request extra length on their strap. Otherwise, it will be too short, especially for cross-body wear.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I received my Zhoe in black vacchetta with gunmetal hardware and red lining on Friday.  I also ordered an extra all-leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3155686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155688




Beautiful bag! Love the hardware. I'm a big bag person, but seeing this makes me think about going smaller.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots with all-leather strap. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> Note:  I have the standard strap set at the bottom-most hole (the longest setting) on each side. So, taller ladies will need to request extra length on their strap. Otherwise, it will be too short, especially for cross-body wear.
> 
> View attachment 3155701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155702



Love it!


----------



## tenKrat

I also received the Black Africa Aphrodite---beautiful!

My Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta looks just like anabg's and Tankgirl's bags, dark brown with a red undertone.  I was expecting the same color as anabg's small swatch, lighter brown with an obvious orange undertone. 

The bag is very pretty!  But, I did not want a dark brown bag. So, I will be returning it. 

I will post more pics later, hopefully tomorrow. The lighting is terrible right now. Overcast and intermittent rain here.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots with all-leather strap. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> Note:  I have the standard strap set at the bottom-most hole (the longest setting) on each side. So, taller ladies will need to request extra length on their strap. Otherwise, it will be too short, especially for cross-body wear.
> 
> View attachment 3155701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155702


Such a lovely bag!! Could you indulge my ignorance please since I am actually at a loss (even after seeing the swatches), how are vachettas different from other leathers?  Is it the washed/uneven finish? Is it the grain? But for this black bag that you have, and the black and mahogany swatches I have, I can't really pinpoint the peculiarity of vachetta.  I'm thinking of a Soulmate in black merinos.  How will it be different from vachetta?  I like that MM's black vachetta has a bit of shine whereas merinos is matte. Help please!!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots with all-leather strap. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> Note:  I have the standard strap set at the bottom-most hole (the longest setting) on each side. So, taller ladies will need to request extra length on their strap. Otherwise, it will be too short, especially for cross-body wear.
> 
> View attachment 3155701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155702


Thank you for posting such excellent photos! Love seeing the texture of the leather and the strap drop information is super helpful. 

What a great selection of hardware, too!!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I also received the Black Africa Aphrodite---beautiful!
> 
> My Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta looks just like anabg's and Tankgirl's bags, dark brown with a red undertone.  I was expecting the same color as anabg's small swatch, lighter brown with an obvious orange undertone.
> 
> The bag is very pretty!  But, I did not want a dark brown bag. So, I will be returning it.
> 
> I will post more pics later, hopefully tomorrow. The lighting is terrible right now. Overcast and intermittent rain here.



The black Zhoe is very edgy and cool with the gunmetal hardware. Did not know Marco had this option! It's too bad about the rust vacchetta issue. I wonder how many bags were made with this leather, 



msd_bags said:


> Such a lovely bag!! Could you indulge my ignorance please since I am actually at a loss (even after seeing the swatches), how are vachettas different from other leathers?  Is it the washed/uneven finish? Is it the grain? But for this black bag that you have, and the black and mahogany swatches I have, I can't really pinpoint the peculiarity of vachetta.  I'm thinking of a Soulmate in black merinos.  How will it be different from vachetta?  I like that MM's black vachetta has a bit of shine whereas merinos is matte. Help please!!



I think the vachetta is going to be pretty thick and stiff, would you prefer that or very slouchy like the merinos? Maybe Tankgirl can comment on how the rust vacchetta soulmate feels.


----------



## ajamy

msd_bags said:


> Such a lovely bag!! Could you indulge my ignorance please since I am actually at a loss (even after seeing the swatches), how are vachettas different from other leathers?  Is it the washed/uneven finish? Is it the grain? But for this black bag that you have, and the black and mahogany swatches I have, I can't really pinpoint the peculiarity of vachetta.  I'm thinking of a Soulmate in black merinos.  How will it be different from vachetta?  I like that MM's black vachetta has a bit of shine whereas merinos is matte. Help please!!


 

Hi msd_bags - the peculiarity of vachetta leather is that it is tanned using natural, plant-based  materials. Its usually a sturdy leather which creates structured bags that  hold their shape (though it will soften a bit over time).  MM's vacchetta looks to have a pebbled finish but vacchetta can be smooth as well. 


One thing to be aware of with vacchetta leather is that it  stains easily, even rain drops will leave waterstains.  This is probably why Marko has asked for his vacchetta to be lightly treated.  You can also expect the colour to change slightly if  exposed to bright sunlight and any parts of the bag you touch often will tend to darken from the grease/sweat on our hands.  With use, the leather will also develop a slight shine or patina which is lovely.  I've had several bags in veg tanned leather over the years, all English brands such as Mulberry or Mimi Berry.


The merinos leather looks  to be a much softer leather, probably best  for the more unstructured bags like a soulmate where you want the bag to drape rather than keep a shape.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> The black Zhoe is very edgy and cool with the gunmetal hardware. Did not know Marco had this option! It's too bad about the rust vacchetta issue. I wonder how many bags were made with this leather,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vachetta is going to be pretty thick and stiff, would you prefer that or very slouchy like the merinos? Maybe Tankgirl can comment on how the rust vacchetta soulmate feels.




The Vachetta is stiff, and heavier than the Blue Africa in the same style.  My bag is gorgeous, though I am disappointed in its stiffness.  After all, I do love slouchy bags.


----------



## thedseer

I am also confused by the rust bags. Even the picture of the "rust" bag from Colette's blog posted on Facebook looks more like mahogany to me. My swatch pic isn't very good, but I'll repost it in case it's helpful.

Rust is middle right, mahogany is top left.


----------



## thedseer

My stuff (including swatches) is all packed up now since we're getting new flooring, but I'll try to take better pics later is week.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> The black Zhoe is very edgy and cool with the gunmetal hardware. Did not know Marco had this option! It's too bad about the rust vacchetta issue. I wonder how many bags were made with this leather,
> 
> 
> 
> I think the vachetta is going to be pretty thick and stiff, would you prefer that or very slouchy like the merinos? Maybe Tankgirl can comment on how the rust vacchetta soulmate feels.





ajamy said:


> Hi msd_bags - the peculiarity of vachetta leather is that it is tanned using natural, plant-based  materials. Its usually a sturdy leather which creates structured bags that  hold their shape (though it will soften a bit over time).  MM's vacchetta looks to have a pebbled finish but vacchetta can be smooth as well.
> 
> 
> One thing to be aware of with vacchetta leather is that it  stains easily, even rain drops will leave waterstains.  This is probably why Marko has asked for his vacchetta to be lightly treated.  You can also expect the colour to change slightly if  exposed to bright sunlight and any parts of the bag you touch often will tend to darken from the grease/sweat on our hands.  With use, the leather will also develop a slight shine or patina which is lovely.  I've had several bags in veg tanned leather over the years, all English brands such as Mulberry or Mimi Berry.
> 
> 
> The merinos leather looks  to be a much softer leather, probably best  for the more unstructured bags like a soulmate where you want the bag to drape rather than keep a shape.





Tankgirl said:


> The Vachetta is stiff, and heavier than the Blue Africa in the same style.  My bag is gorgeous, though I am disappointed in its stiffness.  After all, I do love slouchy bags.



Thanks for your inputs on vachetta ladies!! So basically vachetta is stiffer than the other leathers.  

Ajamy thanks for your wonderful discussion on this leather!  If I get a bag in vachetta, it will likely be in black.  Will there still be color change over time, I wonder?


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots with all-leather strap. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> Note:  I have the standard strap set at the bottom-most hole (the longest setting) on each side. So, taller ladies will need to request extra length on their strap. Otherwise, it will be too short, especially for cross-body wear.
> 
> View attachment 3155701
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155702


Did you say RED LINING? Sounds fab. Can we peek at it, if you have time for another pic? Thanks!


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I also received the Black Africa Aphrodite---beautiful!
> 
> My Zhoe Legend in Rust Vacchetta looks just like anabg's and Tankgirl's bags, dark brown with a red undertone.  I was expecting the same color as anabg's small swatch, lighter brown with an obvious orange undertone.
> 
> The bag is very pretty!  But, I did not want a dark brown bag. So, I will be returning it.
> 
> I will post more pics later, hopefully tomorrow. The lighting is terrible right now. Overcast and intermittent rain here.



Nice haul.  Too bad about the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> I am also confused by the rust bags. Even the picture of the "rust" bag from Colette's blog posted on Facebook looks more like mahogany to me. My swatch pic isn't very good, but I'll repost it in case it's helpful.
> 
> Rust is middle right, mahogany is top left.



Which one is top right? Thanks.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Which one is top right? Thanks.



Brown natural calf


----------



## paintednightsky

msd_bags said:


> Such a lovely bag!! Could you indulge my ignorance please since I am actually at a loss (even after seeing the swatches), how are vachettas different from other leathers?  Is it the washed/uneven finish? Is it the grain? But for this black bag that you have, and the black and mahogany swatches I have, I can't really pinpoint the peculiarity of vachetta.  I'm thinking of a Soulmate in black merinos.  How will it be different from vachetta?  I like that MM's black vachetta has a bit of shine whereas merinos is matte. Help please!!



Merinos would be perfect and puddly with the soulmate   Still loving my taupe merino midi soulmate.  The vachetta is more stiff like the blue africa leather.


----------



## paintednightsky

pdxhb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am finally delurking to chime in with GREAT enthusiasm for the designs you all have been sharing with the world. I'm a newcomer to tPF, having been a very light researcher from time to time and otherwise unaware of the community I was missing. Until the last couple weeks, that is. It's great to have found this place. You all are fantastically sweet and funny and knowledgable!
> 
> My bags have been from Il Bisonte and some local bespoke makers (lucky to have a few here)...but I have continued to look for a sophisticated Italian designer to expand my collection and, you know, get some of that puddly and exquisite bag experience that is so very hard to find. Massaccesi came up on a search for Bisonte, and when I saw a photo of Minerva I fell in love immediately! THEN I discovered that these are really made in true atelier fashion, by hand with zero mass production. Stunning!
> 
> Fast forward to now, I was trying to be a good student and to finish reading all of this big thread (am on pg 281!!) but had share that I am now waiting for a batch of swatches from Colette. Will share photos when they arrive. My first purchases will probably be a puddly bag (Minerva my first love? Selene? Soulmate?) in a pebbled and a more structured tote (Miss M is so gorgeous) in possibly a calf or a croco. And an organizer! And possibly a little Phoebe depending on whether it's bespoke or standard selections in the end. I endeavor to be better about rotating my bags in the coming year and think that a smart approach to more presentable organizing will help me achieve that goal.



Welcome   I think a soulmate would be a great first choice.  I love the 2 I have.  For puddly, I'd go with merino leather.  To me, the midi sizes are equivalent to large US bags to me and regular is extra large like a tote sized bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Here are some pics of the dark brown Zhoe Legend.  As I previously mentioned, everything about this bag is perfect but the color (for me), which was not what I had expected. 

Colette was very responsive. In fact, she contacted me first to notify me of the Rust Vacchetta issue and to ask if my bag was the right color and was what I had expected. She said if I wasn't happy, then I should return the bag to her at MM's expense. 

Colette quickly assured me that Marco would work with the tannery to resolve the color inconsistency issue. Marco and crew will remake my bag in the correct color leather. It was an unfortunate mistake, but I am pleased with MM's customer service. 

This Zhoe Legend is not the standard model. For this bespoke, I requested red lining and a zipper closure for the larger center compartment. I love the compartments!  Hardware is light gold. 

I will return the bag today, and it is available.


----------



## renza

tenKrat said:


> I received my Zhoe in black vacchetta with gunmetal hardware and red lining on Friday.  I also ordered an extra all-leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3155686
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155687
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155688



Oh my, that vachetta is gorgeous for Zhoe! It makes me wish I had waited for that rather than my red one.


----------



## sandysandiego

What a stunning bag!  The leather looks amazing!  Someone is going to be happy to get that bag! 




tenKrat said:


> Here are some pics of the dark brown Zhoe Legend.  As I previously mentioned, everything about this bag is perfect but the color (for me), which was not what I had expected.
> 
> Colette was very responsive. In fact, she contacted me first to notify me of the Rust Vacchetta issue and to ask if my bag was the right color and was what I had expected. She said if I wasn't happy, then I should return the bag to her at MM's expense.
> 
> Colette quickly assured me that Marco would work with the tannery to resolve the color inconsistency issue. Marco and crew will remake my bag in the correct color leather. It was an unfortunate mistake, but I am pleased with MM's customer service.
> 
> This Zhoe Legend is not the standard model. For this bespoke, I requested red lining and a zipper closure for the larger center compartment. I love the compartments!  Hardware is light gold.
> 
> I will return the bag today, and it is available.
> 
> View attachment 3156415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156417
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156419


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Here are some pics of the dark brown Zhoe Legend.  As I previously mentioned, everything about this bag is perfect but the color (for me), which was not what I had expected.
> 
> Colette was very responsive. In fact, she contacted me first to notify me of the Rust Vacchetta issue and to ask if my bag was the right color and was what I had expected. She said if I wasn't happy, then I should return the bag to her at MM's expense.
> 
> Colette quickly assured me that Marco would work with the tannery to resolve the color inconsistency issue. Marco and crew will remake my bag in the correct color leather. It was an unfortunate mistake, but I am pleased with MM's customer service.
> 
> This Zhoe Legend is not the standard model. For this bespoke, I requested red lining and a zipper closure for the larger center compartment. I love the compartments!  Hardware is light gold.
> 
> I will return the bag today, and it is available.
> 
> View attachment 3156415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156417
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156419




Pity about the color.  The bag is beautiful.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Brown natural calf




Thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

I love all these reveals, though i am sad for those who have gotten bags in a color not expected! Glad to hear MM is responding as expected and will make everything right!

Just a reminder to post pictures in the reference thread though of these beauties!!


----------



## msd_bags

Lovely pics ladies!  Now I'm thinking if I should get vachetta in black...


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Here are some pics of the dark brown Zhoe Legend.  As I previously mentioned, everything about this bag is perfect but the color (for me), which was not what I had expected.
> 
> Colette was very responsive. In fact, she contacted me first to notify me of the Rust Vacchetta issue and to ask if my bag was the right color and was what I had expected. She said if I wasn't happy, then I should return the bag to her at MM's expense.
> 
> Colette quickly assured me that Marco would work with the tannery to resolve the color inconsistency issue. Marco and crew will remake my bag in the correct color leather. It was an unfortunate mistake, but I am pleased with MM's customer service.
> 
> This Zhoe Legend is not the standard model. For this bespoke, I requested red lining and a zipper closure for the larger center compartment. I love the compartments!  Hardware is light gold.
> 
> I will return the bag today, and it is available.
> 
> View attachment 3156415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156417
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156419


It's smart to return the bag to Colette rather than back to Italy. My guess is that someone will gladly adopt this lovely Zhoe Legend with all the special custom details! I love a dark brown bag myself... except I think the Legend is not the right style for me.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Lovely pics ladies!  Now I'm thinking if I should get vachetta in black...




I have only worn my new Ms M twice and I am already thinking of a bag in rust vachetta (the real rust, once they receive the right color from the tannery).


----------



## soramillay

I was contemplating getting something in the black vachetta too but now I've seen the Black Africa, I'm stuck on that...


----------



## sandysandiego

*Light Grey Suede Soulmate with Suede should straps.

A bit of a large bag for me but so pretty!
*


----------



## Tankgirl

sandysandiego said:


> *Light Grey Suede Soulmate with Suede should straps.
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a large bag for me but so pretty!
> 
> *




Gorgeous bag.  Is it the midi or the full Soulmate?


----------



## gack

tenkrat I was like OMG that bag looks like it was made just for her it's perfect and then I realize it was made just for you!


----------



## gack

The outdoor shot is just stunning


----------



## pdxhb

This series of shots provides a super helpful comparison! Thank you for posting them.

Now I am off to obsessively look at the bag styles once more...



anabg said:


> Some comparison pics.  Sorry my bedroom is very dark right now.
> 
> Midi Minerva - Miss M - Selene
> 
> It looks like Midi Minerva fits the same or maybe even more than Miss M.  I say it might fit more because Miss M is so stiff.


----------



## pdxhb

What a fantastic selection of color - I can't wait to see how this looks! 

Great to have a newcomer in fair company too.  I don't know about you, but it seems that MM is going to be a real favorite of mine. Talk about endless possibilities!



mkpurselover said:


> Dear Massaccesi ladies, I have decided to join your club!  As a person obsessed with color, I love the idea of a made to order Italian bag in so many color choices.
> 
> I am not a conventional gal, especially about color, so I ordered a violet Athena with SHW. I love the idea of a separate spot for my tablet, and I'm excited about a bright purple bag for winter.  If I love this one I see an option for many more colors in the future.  Will post photo upon receipt.


----------



## anabg

Do you guys think vachetta would work for a midi Divina? Is Divina normally offered in pebbled? I think any style that works in pebbled should work in vachetta, right?


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Do you guys think vachetta would work for a midi Divina? Is Divina normally offered in pebbled? I think any style that works in pebbled should work in vachetta, right?


I have a midi Divina in nappa (bought from a fellow tpfer) and I think it works well. Stiffer than the pebbled leather version would have been but works well as it is a structured bag. Based on that I think vacchetta will work great with this style.


----------



## pdxhb

paintednightsky said:


> Welcome   I think a soulmate would be a great first choice.  I love the 2 I have.  For puddly, I'd go with merino leather.  To me, the midi sizes are equivalent to large US bags to me and regular is extra large like a tote sized bag.


I have been gazing at the soulmate more and more!! All the shots everyone has been posting have started to convince me it should be high on the list. 

And thank you for the clarification on sizes. The big bags that I do carry tend to be more in the work tote realm, so my guess is that midi will be just fine for a large regular bag. And would expand my horizons in terms of style.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Here are some pics of the dark brown Zhoe Legend.  As I previously mentioned, everything about this bag is perfect but the color (for me), which was not what I had expected.
> 
> Colette was very responsive. In fact, she contacted me first to notify me of the Rust Vacchetta issue and to ask if my bag was the right color and was what I had expected. She said if I wasn't happy, then I should return the bag to her at MM's expense.
> 
> Colette quickly assured me that Marco would work with the tannery to resolve the color inconsistency issue. Marco and crew will remake my bag in the correct color leather. It was an unfortunate mistake, but I am pleased with MM's customer service.
> 
> This Zhoe Legend is not the standard model. For this bespoke, I requested red lining and a zipper closure for the larger center compartment. I love the compartments!  Hardware is light gold.
> 
> I will return the bag today, and it is available.
> 
> View attachment 3156415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156417
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156418
> 
> 
> View attachment 3156419



So what color is this called? I am loving this color!


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Do you guys think vachetta would work for a midi Divina? Is Divina normally offered in pebbled? I think any style that works in pebbled should work in vachetta, right?



- Definitely 

- Web site shows Divina is normally offered in pebbled

- I think the Divina style would be awesome in vacchetta


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> So what color is this called? I am loving this color!



We're not sure....there is some confusion on the nomenclature for "rust" and "mahogany". (It could also be neither.)


----------



## tenKrat

Welcome, pdxhb and mkpurselover!

Pdxhb, the Soulmate Midi is a wonderful first choice. Just remember, once you have her, you must give the other styles a chance. Some ladies here are stuck on the Soulmate. &#128540;

Mkpurselover, sounds like you will throw in a few unconventional colors in the mix. Can't wait to see your first bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I love all these reveals, though i am sad for those who have gotten bags in a color not expected! Glad to hear MM is responding as expected and will make everything right!
> 
> Just a reminder to post pictures in the reference thread though of these beauties!!



You are so good to remind us about that other thread. I will post there when I get a chance.


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> tenkrat I was like OMG that bag looks like it was made just for her it's perfect and then I realize it was made just for you!



Gack, if you're referring to the black vacchetta Zhoe, then, yes, it is perfect for me!  Love it.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> Hi msd_bags - the peculiarity of vachetta leather is that it is tanned using natural, plant-based  materials. Its usually a sturdy leather which creates structured bags that  hold their shape (though it will soften a bit over time).  MM's vacchetta looks to have a pebbled finish but vacchetta can be smooth as well.
> 
> 
> One thing to be aware of with vacchetta leather is that it  stains easily, even rain drops will leave waterstains.  This is probably why Marko has asked for his vacchetta to be lightly treated.  You can also expect the colour to change slightly if  exposed to bright sunlight and any parts of the bag you touch often will tend to darken from the grease/sweat on our hands.  With use, the leather will also develop a slight shine or patina which is lovely.  I've had several bags in veg tanned leather over the years, all English brands such as Mulberry or Mimi Berry.
> 
> 
> The merinos leather looks  to be a much softer leather, probably best  for the more unstructured bags like a soulmate where you want the bag to drape rather than keep a shape.



Very helpful, thank you, ajamy!


----------



## mkpurselover

pdxhb said:


> What a fantastic selection of color - I can't wait to see how this looks!
> 
> Great to have a newcomer in fair company too.  I don't know about you, but it seems that MM is going to be a real favorite of mine. Talk about endless possibilities!


Thanks pdxhb.  I'm excited to see my Athena, esp since I tend to prefer more structured bags and I know the MM bags are not too structured.  I think this style is a bit firmer in it's shape.

I see you are in the PNW.  I'm about 50 miles north of Seattle in small town/rural area.  Always good to see more PNW  folks on TPF.


----------



## VanBod1525

sandysandiego said:


> *Light Grey Suede Soulmate with Suede should straps.
> 
> A bit of a large bag for me but so pretty!
> *


 

Beautiful! More pics and mod shots please.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Me.  I am stuck on the Soulmate.  My favorite MM style!
*




tenKrat said:


> Welcome, pdxhb and mkpurselover!
> 
> Pdxhb, the Soulmate Midi is a wonderful first choice. Just remember, once you have her, you must give the other styles a chance. Some ladies here are stuck on the Soulmate. &#128540;
> 
> Mkpurselover, sounds like you will throw in a few unconventional colors in the mix. Can't wait to see your first bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM told me himself that a Soulmate in one of the Merinos is beyond beautiful.  He highly recommends this combination*



paintednightsky said:


> Merinos would be perfect and puddly with the soulmate   Still loving my taupe merino midi soulmate.  The vachetta is more stiff like the blue africa leather.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> You are so good to remind us about that other thread. I will post there when I get a chance.



Because I love going to drool at all the lovely bags, and the pictures get buried in this thread....so I selfishly want ALL pictures in the reference / picture only thread so I can just go look and drool and dream!


----------



## sandysandiego

It is the full size.  



Tankgirl said:


> Gorgeous bag.  Is it the midi or the full Soulmate?


----------



## sandysandiego

A few more pics for you Vannie.






VanBod1525 said:


> Beautiful! More pics and mod shots please.


----------



## sandysandiego

Me too!  So funny since I wasn't attracted to it at first.  My faves that I have are in the Nabuck and the Suede




Moonfancy said:


> *Me.  I am stuck on the Soulmate.  My favorite MM style!
> *


----------



## emmaAr

Just catching up with all the recent reveals - so many gorgeous bags! I have added another few bags to my wish list


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics for you Vannie.



Sandysandiego love love love your grey suede Soulmate. It is gorgeous. 

Thanks for all the photos.

You wear it so well!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Welcome, pdxhb and mkpurselover!
> 
> 
> 
> Pdxhb, the Soulmate Midi is a wonderful first choice. Just remember, once you have her, you must give the other styles a chance. Some ladies here are stuck on the Soulmate. [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Mkpurselover, sounds like you will throw in a few unconventional colors in the mix. Can't wait to see your first bag.




Well, tenKrat, I guess I have to confess that I am stuck on the Soulmate ...


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, I love the color of my Vachetta Soulmate (whatever color it is), although, as I mentioned in a previous post, I'm concerned that it's not as slouchy nor as weather-proof as I'd like it to be.  It's my fault for not asking the right questions before I ordered it.  Colette also informed me about the color issue before I was even aware of it (fortunately, that's not a problem for me).  Subsequently, I've asked her several questions about the durability and 'slouchiness' of various leathers.  Her responses have educated me, and as a result, have really given me insight into what I was really looking for, which was a workhorse slouchy Soulmate that I wouldn't have to worry too much about if I got caught in a moment of inclement weather.  Colette was very helpful; she even consulted with Marco to answer one of my questions.  She did note that the Vachetta will soften as you break it in, so that's good.


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *MM told me himself that a Soulmate in one of the Merinos is beyond beautiful.  He highly recommends this combination*


I'm dreaming of this combination too! I don't know if I can order 2 bags on my next order, if not, I will be debating between a little Miss M with some twist and a merinos Soulmate.



sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics for you Vannie.


Love your suede bag!!  Thanks for the modshot too!


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> We're not sure....there is some confusion on the nomenclature for "rust" and "mahogany". (It could also be neither.)




I did place my niece's bag against the mahogany swatch and it was a good match...


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> - Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> - Web site shows Divina is normally offered in pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> - I think the Divina style would be awesome in vacchetta




Thank you.  The Divina was the original MM style I wanted but I got sidetracked once Selene was released.  But right now I already have 3 bags with pebbled leather.  Good to know others agree about vachetta for this bag.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I have a midi Divina in nappa (bought from a fellow tpfer) and I think it works well. Stiffer than the pebbled leather version would have been but works well as it is a structured bag. Based on that I think vacchetta will work great with this style.




Thank you! I think I am waiting for a sale of some kind, though. I have spent so much on MM lately...


----------



## Odebdo

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics for you Vannie.




Sandy....oh my!!  What a luxurious treasure you have there!!! Just glorious!!


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> I'm dreaming of this combination too! I don't know if I can order 2 bags on my next order, if not, I will be debating between a little Miss M with some twist and a merinos Soulmate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your suede bag!!  Thanks for the modshot too!




I would love to have a Soulmate in merino.  Unfortunately I've just bought one in Vachetta, and my last name is not *****.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Welcome, pdxhb and mkpurselover!
> 
> Pdxhb, the Soulmate Midi is a wonderful first choice. Just remember, once you have her, you must give the other styles a chance. Some ladies here are stuck on the Soulmate. &#128540;
> 
> Mkpurselover, sounds like you will throw in a few unconventional colors in the mix. Can't wait to see your first bag.


Excellent advice! And thank you for the welcome. 
I will endeavor to keep an open mind. 
Cannot wait until my swatches arrive.


----------



## pdxhb

sandysandiego that suede soulmate is super dreamy!!! What a gorgeous drape.

So, I have a question about the nabuk and suede from those who have bags in those leathers: 
Has anyone ordered swatches in the darker or more saturated deep colors? In particular I would swear that I saw a Dark Taupe nubuck / nabuk referenced somewhere on this thread and now I can't find it. I'm quite curious about a dark neutral that will withstand wear / develop an acceptable patina in the fall weather.


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> sandysandiego that suede soulmate is super dreamy!!! What a gorgeous drape.
> 
> So, I have a question about the nabuk and suede from those who have bags in those leathers:
> Has anyone ordered swatches in the darker or more saturated deep colors? In particular I would swear that I saw a Dark Taupe nubuck / nabuk referenced somewhere on this thread and now I can't find it. I'm quite curious about a dark neutral that will withstand wear / develop an acceptable patina in the fall weather.



I ordered a taupe nabuck swatch.  My mom has it, though. I can ask her for a picture but I am sure I posted it here a few weeks ago.


----------



## gack

tenKrat said:


> Gack, if you're referring to the black vacchetta Zhoe, then, yes, it is perfect for me!  Love it.



Yes!  Just perfect!


----------



## gack

anabg said:


> Sitting pretty in my office this morning.



Every time I see this I think what is sticking up out of the bag?  Then I'm like oh right some guy.


----------



## pdxhb

anabg - I found the post I was thinking. The Dark Taupe was a bespoke pebbled from last season...

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27623617&postcount=828

May have missed what you posted. Will dig a bit more.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Me.  I am stuck on the Soulmate.  My favorite MM style!
> 
> *




Me too! Love the Soulmate. I have 5 Soulmates. My second favorite is the Minerva-only 3 of those. [emoji1]


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> anabg - I found the post I was thinking. The Dark Taupe was a bespoke pebbled from last season...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27623617&postcount=828
> 
> May have missed what you posted. Will dig a bit more.



Mine was post #4287.


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *Me.  I am stuck on the Soulmate.  My favorite MM style!
> *



Moonie I am also stuck on the Soulmate. I thought I might get something different in the ochre but I went with a midi Soulmate!!! I will have 6 with the ochre but who is counting!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

A vote for the Midi Zip Selene here. I [emoji173]&#65039; this style. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

sandysandiego said:


> A few more pics for you Vannie.



Thank you, Sandy! Just lovely. I do love grey.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's the Black Africa Aphrodite with dark brown handles, light gold hardware, and signature grey lining. 

It was supposed to be a birthday gift for my mother, but after I sent her pics, she said she would like my Bronze Africa Midi Angel instead!!  [emoji12]


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.


----------



## tenKrat

More pics to post. Be back later!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> More pics to post. Be back later!


I think the Black Africa leather works so well on the Aphrodite!! Love it!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## soramillay

TenKrat, looks like I will be bag sisters with your mum then! And you get to keep this unique black Aphrodite, sounds like a win-win.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, I love the color of my Vachetta Soulmate (whatever color it is), although, as I mentioned in a previous post, I'm concerned that it's not as slouchy nor as weather-proof as I'd like it to be.  It's my fault for not asking the right questions before I ordered it.  Colette also informed me about the color issue before I was even aware of it (fortunately, that's not a problem for me).  Subsequently, I've asked her several questions about the durability and 'slouchiness' of various leathers.  Her responses have educated me, and as a result, have really given me insight into what I was really looking for, which was a workhorse slouchy Soulmate that I wouldn't have to worry too much about if I got caught in a moment of inclement weather.  Colette was very helpful; she even consulted with Marco to answer one of my questions.  She did note that the Vachetta will soften as you break it in, so that's good.




Ladies, what should I do about my Vachetta dilemma?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, what should I do about my Vachetta dilemma?




Since I have no experience with this leather I feel I cannot advise you. I do think your bag is beautiful, but that is me. Really only you can decide. What options are you weighing?


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa Aphrodite with dark brown handles, light gold hardware, and signature grey lining.
> 
> It was supposed to be a birthday gift for my mother, but after I sent her pics, she said she would like my Bronze Africa Midi Angel instead!!  [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3158545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158546




I love my taupe Aphrodite!! This makes me want to bring it out again!! 

Though...your angel midi has really grown on me...I think that will be my next order from MM when I can order again as I am sitting out until DH finds a new job....fingers crossed it is soon or it could impact my handbag habit!

Another gorgeous creation Tenkrat!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Since I have no experience with this leather I feel I cannot advise you. I do think your bag is beautiful, but that is me. Really only you can decide. What options are you weighing?




Odebdo, that is a good question, and my answer is: I don't know what my options are.  I don't think I have any, really.  I love color (and the style, obviously).  But I'm concerned that it won't wear well and that it's not slouchy enough for this style (Soulmate).


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> Mine was post #4287.



Thank you - very kind of you to locate that!


----------



## tenKrat

Black vacchetta Zhoe with leather/gunmetal chain strap and red lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of leather/chain strap and all-leather strap:


----------



## tenKrat

Bronze Africa Flora with light gold hardware:

This is a snazzy little bag!


----------



## soramillay

Tankgirl said:


> Odebdo, that is a good question, and my answer is: I don't know what my options are.  I don't think I have any, really.  I love color (and the style, obviously).  But I'm concerned that it won't wear well and that it's not slouchy enough for this style (Soulmate).


Hmm, Tankgirl, with regard to the vacchetta not being weatherproof, I don't think you have much to worry about as firstly, it is already lightly treated so it's not untreated leather, and secondly, it is such a dark color already. The reputation that vacchetta has for being "difficult" comes from the pale smooth leather used in LV's bags that notoriously stain easily. But LV's vacchetta seems totally different from the one MM uses, which looks very robust and not delicate at all. 

That leaves the slouchy factor, which I fear I cannot address. I do think all leather will eventually slouch and soften with use... it would have to be really thick leather or super treated to not do that!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, what should I do about my Vachetta dilemma?




Hi Tankgirl, 
I have the Soulmate in Black African leather, which is stiffer than the Blue African. I think in order of stiffness- vachetta, then black African, then blue African. I actually like that the black African soulmate is a little stiffer, slightly more structured than my Soulmates in pebbled leather and merino. The different leather really gives the bag a unique personality, so the same style looks different in different leathers (kind of like fraternal twins). I think the vachetta will soften with time and it will be able to handle wear because of the treatment and type of leather. Because it is a heavier leather, it will probably be more durable than the thinner leathers.  It should also develop a nice patina over time.  Marco would not compromise on the quality of the leather he uses so I am confident that it will still be gorgeous in the years to come.  If you like the color and style, I would suggest keeping it. But I am a Soulmate lover so it would be hard for me to return one. I think it is quite beautiful and functional.


----------



## ajamy

soramillay said:


> Hmm, Tankgirl, with regard to the vacchetta not being weatherproof, I don't think you have much to worry about as firstly, it is already lightly treated so it's not untreated leather, and secondly, it is such a dark color already. The reputation that vacchetta has for being "difficult" comes from the pale smooth leather used in LV's bags that notoriously stain easily. But LV's vacchetta seems totally different from the one MM uses, which looks very robust and not delicate at all.
> 
> That leaves the slouchy factor, which I fear I cannot address. I do think all leather will eventually slouch and soften with use... it would have to be really thick leather or super treated to not do that!




You might find it useful to hear my about experiences with my latest bag in a vegetable tanned leather.  This is a small Mimi Berry satchel in a dark marine blue.  As far as I know it isn't treated in any way.   


First and second time I wore it, it rained leaving noticeable darker rain spots.   Then at a barbecue someone knocked over a glass of water over it!   I decided on drastic treatment (on the basis I couldn't make matters any worse) - I sponged over the whole bag with water (and a little saddle soap) so that it was all the slightly darker colour of the water stains.   I also give it occasional treatments with a conditioning cream.  Six months later the bag is now rainproof and doesn't mark any longer.  Its developing a sheen and the leather has worn really well - no scuffs, or signs of wear at corners.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa Aphrodite with dark brown handles, light gold hardware, and signature grey lining.
> 
> It was supposed to be a birthday gift for my mother, but after I sent her pics, she said she would like my Bronze Africa Midi Angel instead!!  [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3158545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158546



Very pretty!  I'm glad to see Aphrodite here. I really like this style and wonder how it might look in vachetta leather. Do you like it? Is the opening too narrow?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Odebdo, that is a good question, and my answer is: I don't know what my options are.  I don't think I have any, really.  I love color (and the style, obviously).  But I'm concerned that it won't wear well and that it's not slouchy enough for this style (Soulmate).





If it helps...my bronze soulmate (and my blue african one) came to me a bit stiff....i have carried the bronze for a month or more straight...it puddles now.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3158551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158553




TenKrat love the Africa in black in the Aphrodite. The Aphrodite was the first bag I bought from Massaccesi and I love that style. I really love your Aphrodite the leather is gorgeous and I have always loved the Aphrodite. To me the Aphrodite is so versatile it can be dressed up or down it is just a classic style!!!

Enjoy your bag and the photos are great - thanks!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Hmm, Tankgirl, with regard to the vacchetta not being weatherproof, I don't think you have much to worry about as firstly, it is already lightly treated so it's not untreated leather, and secondly, it is such a dark color already. The reputation that vacchetta has for being "difficult" comes from the pale smooth leather used in LV's bags that notoriously stain easily. But LV's vacchetta seems totally different from the one MM uses, which looks very robust and not delicate at all.
> 
> That leaves the slouchy factor, which I fear I cannot address. I do think all leather will eventually slouch and soften with use... it would have to be really thick leather or super treated to not do that!




Thank you so much for that insight.  You are right: it is lightly treated.  And with use, it will soften.  Maybe I should take it out for a spin.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Hi Tankgirl,
> I have the Soulmate in Black African leather, which is stiffer than the Blue African. I think in order of stiffness- vachetta, then black African, then blue African. I actually like that the black African soulmate is a little stiffer, slightly more structured than my Soulmates in pebbled leather and merino. The different leather really gives the bag a unique personality, so the same style looks different in different leathers (kind of like fraternal twins). I think the vachetta will soften with time and it will be able to handle wear because of the treatment and type of leather. Because it is a heavier leather, it will probably be more durable than the thinner leathers.  It should also develop a nice patina over time.  Marco would not compromise on the quality of the leather he uses so I am confident that it will still be gorgeous in the years to come.  If you like the color and style, I would suggest keeping it. But I am a Soulmate lover so it would be hard for me to return one. I think it is quite beautiful and functional.




Lenie, thank you for sharing that perspective; I had not thought about how its stiffness gives the bag a different character than the softer leather Soulmates.  I like the concept of 'fraternal twins,' too.  And the patina that it will develop will make it unique.  Thank you again for helping me think this through.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, what should I do about my Vachetta dilemma?



Tankgirl I also do not have any experience with this leather at all. I have read posts in other forums that have bags in this leather and the ladies that have this leather love it.

I have no idea if the leather will soften or not. I know there are lots of posts around vachetta leather in the purse forum. 

From what I have read this leather gets the most beautiful patina.

I think your bag is gorgeous love the color and love the style.

You will have to decide if this is the bag for you or not it is a personal decision.

If a bag is not for me I gift it to my daughter or sell it. I prefer to gift it as resale most of the time is not that great. 

I agree with Lenie though bags in different leathers look so different and have a different character. 

Sorry I have not been much help to you in resolving your dilemma.


----------



## Tankgirl

ajamy said:


> You might find it useful to hear my about experiences with my latest bag in a vegetable tanned leather.  This is a small Mimi Berry satchel in a dark marine blue.  As far as I know it isn't treated in any way.
> 
> 
> First and second time I wore it, it rained leaving noticeable darker rain spots.   Then at a barbecue someone knocked over a glass of water over it!   I decided on drastic treatment (on the basis I couldn't make matters any worse) - I sponged over the whole bag with water (and a little saddle soap) so that it was all the slightly darker colour of the water stains.   I also give it occasional treatments with a conditioning cream.  Six months later the bag is now rainproof and doesn't mark any longer.  Its developing a sheen and the leather has worn really well - no scuffs, or signs of wear at corners.




Ajamy, what a relief to know that your bag in vegetable-tanned leather survived not only rain spots, but a glass of water spilled on it.  Your response to the situation was practical, too (sponging the entire bag with water and saddle soap) so that the site of the spill no longer stood out).  What a good idea to treat the bag occasionally with a conditioning cream, too. Now I am not so concerned about the Rust Vachetta getting caught in an unexpected shower because I know how the situation can be handled.

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with this type of leather. If I might ask, which conditioning cream do you use?


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl I also do not have any experience with this leather at all. I have read posts in other forums that have bags in this leather and the ladies that have this leather love it.
> 
> I have no idea if the leather will soften or not. I know there are lots of posts around vachetta leather in the purse forum.
> 
> From what I have read this leather gets the most beautiful patina.
> 
> I think your bag is gorgeous love the color and love the style.
> 
> You will have to decide if this is the bag for you or not it is a personal decision.
> 
> If a bag is not for me I gift it to my daughter or sell it. I prefer to gift it as resale most of the time is not that great.
> 
> I agree with Lenie though bags in different leathers look so different and have a different character.
> 
> Sorry I have not been much help to you in resolving your dilemma.




You have been helpful, and I do appreciate it.  After reading all of your comments, I feel much better about how the leather can be treated and how it will indeed soften over time.  Now I am starting to see the stiffness as an advantage because while it is still a Soulmate, it seems like an entirely different bag from Beloved Ocean.


----------



## VanBod1525

My dark brown nubuck Soulmate and ochre Selene have shipped.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3158551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158553



Loved the Aphrodite from the moment I saw it. Definitely a style I am still considering.


----------



## mkpurselover

My violet Athena has shipped


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> My violet Athena has shipped


Yay!!!!!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## soramillay

So fast! They're on fire lately. Look forward to the new reveals!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3158551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158553


 
The bag looks wonderful in the Black Africa!!  Congrats..Most bags I have are without zippers, but in crowded places I prefer with the zip..and this model is just perfect!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> My violet Athena has shipped



Cannot wait to see this beauty!!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark brown nubuck Soulmate and ochre Selene have shipped.





These are going to be so beautiful....cannot wait to see!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3158551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158553




Lovely!  What color of lining did you choose?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Thanks for these pictures, tenKrat.  I had forgotten how absolutely beautiful Aphrodite is.  She's been in retirement, so it's good to see her again!*





tenKrat said:


> Here's the Black Africa Aphrodite with dark brown handles, light gold hardware, and signature grey lining.
> 
> It was supposed to be a birthday gift for my mother, but after I sent her pics, she said she would like my Bronze Africa Midi Angel instead!!  [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3158545
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158546


----------



## Moonfancy

*DANG!

Won't be long before we hit 6,000 posts for MM!

We love you, Marco!
*


----------



## gack

Does Aphrodite have size options?  Midi, mini?


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> Does Aphrodite have size options?  Midi, mini?




I don't think so.  But the size seems to be not too big or too small.  If I wasn't so short I would get one. I am too short for North South bags.


----------



## pdxhb

Such a beautiful combination - it really suits you well, too! 

This style has quite the lovely shape without a ton of obvious structure. MM genius at work.



tenKrat said:


> Mod shots. I am 5'4" or 162.6 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3158551
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158552
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158553


----------



## momasaurus

Ludmilla said:


> A vote for the Midi Zip Selene here. I [emoji173]&#65039; this style. [emoji4]


+ 1. 

My grey merino midi zip Selene with fuschia lining is one of my favorite bags, and it holds a lot without looking large.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> Comparison of leather/chain strap and all-leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 3158780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158781


Love that red lining, and thanks for the strap comparison shots. Very helpful!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Loved the Aphrodite from the moment I saw it. Definitely a style I am still considering.



Vannie

Aphrodite was the first Massaccesi bag I bought and it is such a great style. I bought the light grey with black trim and gave it to my daughter as a birthday gift because she told me she loved it. I bought myself an all purple Aphrodite and it is a really versatile bag. I use it for work and casual and that is what I really love about the style.


----------



## Ludmilla

momasaurus said:


> + 1.
> 
> 
> 
> My grey merino midi zip Selene with fuschia lining is one of my favorite bags, and it holds a lot without looking large.




Your grey Selene with fuchsia lining is just gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039; It looks so lush! I must admit that I look at her beautiful photos now and then to drool. [emoji1]
I'm considering a second Selene but I am torn between Merino and Vachetta. How do you like Merino? Do you think it will age gracefully and develop a nice patina? [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

gack said:


> Does Aphrodite have size options?  Midi, mini?



No it does not but I only get midi size bags because for some reason I cannot carry a full size bag it overwhelms me. I have an Aphrodite and it is a great size. I also gave my daughter one she is 5' 2" and I am 5' 4" she is a size 00 US sizing and I am a size 4 to give you some idea. She loves her Aphrodite and the size does not overwhelm her at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

djfmn said:


> No it does not but I only get midi size bags because for some reason I cannot carry a full size bag it overwhelms me. I have an Aphrodite and it is a great size. I also gave my daughter one she is 5' 2" and I am 5' 4" she is a size 00 US sizing and I am a size 4 to give you some idea. She loves her Aphrodite and the size does not overwhelm her at all.




I think the Aphrodite is very pretty. I'm a bit torn between this style and another Midi Zip Selene. I don't know, if you have a Midi Selene, but do you think the Aphrodite fits the same stuff? [emoji4]


----------



## Izzy48

Does anyone have an Athena? I am thinking of having one done in the smoke grey with pink lining but I am  not certain. I have looked for pictures and I am certain I have missed several but if you have any experience with this bag I would love to know.


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, how do you clean your Massaccesi calf leather handbags?  I am about to switch from Beloved Ocean to the Vachetta Soulmate, and before storing it, I usually give the retiring bag a quick rub down with a slightly damp cloth and then thoroughly dry it with a soft towel.  I'm afraid to use a leather conditioner on Beloved Ocean because I don't want her color to change.  Do you have any suggestions on how to prepare a bag for storage?


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Does anyone have an Athena? I am thinking of having one done in the smoke grey with pink lining but I am  not certain. I have looked for pictures and I am certain I have missed several but if you have any experience with this bag I would love to know.


Hi Izzy, check out post #5071 in this thread dated Oct 2nd for Invisicats Blue Athena - it's beautiful.  My Violet Athena will be here soon and I'll post pics!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Hi Izzy, check out post #5071 in this thread dated Oct 2nd for Invisicats Blue Athena - it's beautiful.  My Violet Athena will be here soon and I'll post pics!


mkpurselover, check out Colette's blog! Your violet Athena is one of the four featured "making of" bags


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> mkpurselover, check out Colette's blog! Your violet Athena is one of the four featured "making of" bags


OMG, I had no idea about this blog, thanks for mentioning it.  The address was attached to my email and ( space cadet me) I did not ck it out.  So cool to see my purse in its construction stages!


----------



## lenie

I love the yellow Napa on Colette's blog! I hope that whoever ordered the yellow Napa midi Soulmate will post a picture. The violet Athena is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

Ludmilla said:


> Your grey Selene with fuchsia lining is just gorgeous. [emoji173]&#65039; It looks so lush! I must admit that I look at her beautiful photos now and then to drool. [emoji1]
> I'm considering a second Selene but I am torn between Merino and Vachetta. How do you like Merino? Do you think it will age gracefully and develop a nice patina? [emoji4]


So sweet, thank you! Merino seems sturdy AND soft and smushy. I just love it so far. I do like the smoother texture of the Merino, and I imagine it will just get even softer. As it's a new MM leather, no one really knows how it will age!

You have a nice dilemma....


----------



## gack

Can Selene have zips only on midi?


----------



## gack

I keep picturing a full size Selene in croco with zips


----------



## ajamy

Tankgirl said:


> Ajamy, what a relief to know that your bag in vegetable-tanned leather survived not only rain spots, but a glass of water spilled on it.  Your response to the situation was practical, too (sponging the entire bag with water and saddle soap) so that the site of the spill no longer stood out).  What a good idea to treat the bag occasionally with a conditioning cream, too. Now I am not so concerned about the Rust Vachetta getting caught in an unexpected shower because I know how the situation can be handled.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing your experiences with this type of leather. If I might ask, which conditioning cream do you use?


 
I use an Australian product called Oakwood leather conditioner - it can be used on shoes and handbags because it won't darken the colour like a lot of other conditioning oils or creams will.   


I'm sure that with a the light treatment, MM's vacchetta will be resistant up to a point (I don't think anything would stand up to a real soaking like my poor bag got).  I really want to order a bag in it myself, but I just can't decide which style, a midi selene zip or possibly a Divina are favourites at the moment.


----------



## Izzy48

mkpurselover said:


> Hi Izzy, check out post #5071 in this thread dated Oct 2nd for Invisicats Blue Athena - it's beautiful.  My Violet Athena will be here soon and I'll post pics!




Thanks MK, I found it and her bag is beautiful. Violet is a fantastic color so I can't wait to see it. Be sure to let me know when it arrives!


----------



## Tankgirl

ajamy said:


> I use an Australian product called Oakwood leather conditioner - it can be used on shoes and handbags because it won't darken the colour like a lot of other conditioning oils or creams will.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that with a the light treatment, MM's vacchetta will be resistant up to a point (I don't think anything would stand up to a real soaking like my poor bag got).  I really want to order a bag in it myself, but I just can't decide which style, a midi selene zip or possibly a Divina are favourites at the moment.




Thank you for that.  Yes, I understand that a handbag won't stand up to a soaking or downpour.  I was hoping to find some way to deal with an unexpected shower (and hopefully I'd be able to cover it up soon).


----------



## Ludmilla

momasaurus said:


> So sweet, thank you! Merino seems sturdy AND soft and smushy. I just love it so far. I do like the smoother texture of the Merino, and I imagine it will just get even softer. As it's a new MM leather, no one really knows how it will age!
> 
> 
> 
> You have a nice dilemma....




Thank you for your thoughts about the Merino leather. Those help a lot. I am waiting for swatches now. Very exciting and a nice dilemma yes... [emoji1]


----------



## soramillay

gack said:


> I keep picturing a full size Selene in croco with zips


gack, the vacchetta Selene Zip anabg ordered for her niece is the full size. Gosh, you will make me pass out if you got a croc one!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> gack, the vacchetta Selene Zip anabg ordered for her niece is the full size. Gosh, you will make me pass out if you got a croc one!





gack said:


> Can Selene have zips only on midi?





gack said:


> I keep picturing a full size Selene in croco with zips



Yep. The zip choice is available for both sizes.  They open to very convenient pockets.  I love the zippers.  I wish I would have ordered my first Selene with zippers.  A croc Selene would look fabulous.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, how do you clean your Massaccesi calf leather handbags?  I am about to switch from Beloved Ocean to the Vachetta Soulmate, and before storing it, I usually give the retiring bag a quick rub down with a slightly damp cloth and then thoroughly dry it with a soft towel.  I'm afraid to use a leather conditioner on Beloved Ocean because I don't want her color to change.  Do you have any suggestions on how to prepare a bag for storage?




Ladies, I just heard from MM on how to store and care for a bag.  Very helpful information, so I'm passing it on.

 Hi dear Jackie, the most important thing to do before storing your bag, especially if it's a soft bag, is to place all of the tissue paper back inside allowing it to retain its original shape and prevent the bag from taking on wrong shapes. Usually it is enough to put her inside our dust bag without the need to use leather protectors. If you feel the need to use a protector, Lexol has a reputation for positive results and it is not expensive. MM


----------



## fatcatwhaley

lenie said:


> I love the yellow Napa on Colette's blog! I hope that whoever ordered the yellow Napa midi Soulmate will post a picture. The violet Athena is going to be gorgeous.


Hi! I ordered the yellow nappa middi soulmate. I will post it on the forum when I receive it =) Its still going to take a while though I think because they are still in the process of making the bag!


----------



## the_baglover

tenKrat said:


> Black vacchetta Zhoe with leather/gunmetal chain strap and red lining:
> 
> View attachment 3158776
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158778



Congrats! That's a lovely bag.


----------



## msd_bags

fatcatwhaley said:


> Hi! I ordered the yellow nappa middi soulmate. I will post it on the forum when I receive it =) Its still going to take a while though I think because they are still in the process of making the bag!


Can't wait to see your finished bag!! I love nappa and I can't wait to see it in a midi Soulmate!  Wonderful choice!


----------



## lenie

fatcatwhaley said:


> Hi! I ordered the yellow nappa middi soulmate. I will post it on the forum when I receive it =) Its still going to take a while though I think because they are still in the process of making the bag!




Oh, lucky you! It is such a happy color. I'm sure it will be gorgeous!


----------



## mkpurselover

Izzy48 said:


> Thanks MK, I found it and her bag is beautiful. Violet is a fantastic color so I can't wait to see it. Be sure to let me know when it arrives!


Hi Izzy, time to clean out your private message file!


----------



## clu0984

Can someone post a modeling pic of the full size soulmate.  Trying to decide if I want another midi vs full size.  I have the full size Selene and while its large, it doesn't overwhelm me so was wondering if the soulmate full size was the same way


----------



## Moonfancy

*Mama Selene can have zips just like her baby Selene!  They look beautiful on each size.  My first MM bag was the full Selene in bronze, and that was before MM starting adding the zips.  I wish mine had the zips.  This means, of course, that I must get another Selene so I can have my zips.* 




gack said:


> Can Selene have zips only on midi?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ahhhhhh....  !!  A croc Selene!  I bet you'd be the only woman in the world to have that bag!  What color croc would you pick?  I would LOVE to see a Selene in croc!  WOW!!  Don't die before you can get this GORGEOUS bag, gack!*






gack said:


> I keep picturing a full size Selene in croco with zips


----------



## Moonfancy

*What color Divina might you like, ajamy?  Full or midi?  I keep studying the Divina too.  I wouldn't use her as an everyday bag, but she sure would be great at conferences and travel.*




ajamy said:


> I use an Australian product called Oakwood leather conditioner - it can be used on shoes and handbags because it won't darken the colour like a lot of other conditioning oils or creams will.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that with a the light treatment, MM's vacchetta will be resistant up to a point (I don't think anything would stand up to a real soaking like my poor bag got).  I really want to order a bag in it myself, but I just can't decide which style, a midi selene zip or possibly a Divina are favourites at the moment.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Tankgirl, MM's pebbled leathers WILL stand up to a soaking and/or downpour.  I promise you that!  I've said this before, but I believe the only way to ruin MM's pebbled leathers is to set them on fire.*




Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that.  Yes, I understand that a handbag won't stand up to a soaking or downpour.  I was hoping to find some way to deal with an unexpected shower (and hopefully I'd be able to cover it up soon).


----------



## Moonfancy

*Soramillay, I will swoon with you.  We'll be fainted on the floor together!*




soramillay said:


> gack, the vacchetta Selene Zip anabg ordered for her niece is the full size. Gosh, you will make me pass out if you got a croc one!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I don't believe I've met you, fatcatwhaley.  Hi!  I'm glad you've joined our crazy group.  We love each other and try our best to enable whenever enabling is needed.  I can't WAIT to see your yellow nappa midi Soulmate!  Oh, sweet heaven, that is going to be one breathtaking bag and the only one of its kind.  And it will be wonderful all year long.  Wonderful choice!  It's so fun that MM produces so many different bags according to his customer's wishes.  You're going to love it here!*
:welcome2:





fatcatwhaley said:


> Hi! I ordered the yellow nappa middi soulmate. I will post it on the forum when I receive it =) Its still going to take a while though I think because they are still in the process of making the bag!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.

What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*


----------



## clu0984

Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*




I would love a Selene in black merino!


----------



## paintednightsky

Moonfancy said:


> *MM told me himself that a Soulmate in one of the Merinos is beyond beautiful.  He highly recommends this combination*



Definitely.  I am still wearing my taupe merinos.  Such a great fall neutral and so puddly soft.  I'd like a nabuck in the future but undecided about the brown vs taupe with the whole keeping it clean issue. I love the soulmate style.  Hoping for some soft purple leather in the future....


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*


What a tempting idea! I do like the idea of a Selene Zip, but I was stuck on the black Africa... I'll see what the consensus is before deciding.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Tankgirl, MM's pebbled leathers WILL stand up to a soaking and/or downpour.  I promise you that!  I've said this before, but I believe the only way to ruin MM's pebbled leathers is to set them on fire.*




Moonfancy!  Thank you for that information.  I've got an email thread going with Miss Colette, in which she said much the same thing.  The bottom line is, I really should have purchased a black pebbled leather full Soulmate instead of the Rust Vachetta.  But I will make the best of the situation and not so patiently wait until my bank account recovers.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> What a tempting idea! I do like the idea of a Selene Zip, but I was stuck on the black Africa... I'll see what the consensus is before deciding.




Moonfancy, you are incorrigible!


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*



I would love a black merinos Selene with gunmetal hardware and zips and a crossbody added. Just sayin'


----------



## msd_bags

Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*


I would love a black or taupe Soulmate in merinos!


----------



## pdxhb

Well now that you mention it...... 

I am fixated on the merinos and would love to be part of a bespoke order to tip me over the edge. Soulmate and Minerva are the two which really top my list for that leather (at the moment, anyway) with Selene a close second. 

Edit: The ruby red and grey are also capturing my attention, depending on where the critical mass seems to be going...



Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*


----------



## pdxhb

Cowumbut said:


> I would love a black merinos Selene with gunmetal hardware and zips and a crossbody added. Just sayin'


This would be a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## lenie

paintednightsky said:


> Definitely.  I am still wearing my taupe merinos.  Such a great fall neutral and so puddly soft.  I'd like a nabuck in the future but undecided about the brown vs taupe with the whole keeping it clean issue. I love the soulmate style.  Hoping for some soft purple leather in the future....




I love my ruby merino soulmate. The leather is so incredibly soft and puddly.


----------



## ajamy

Moonfancy said:


> *What color Divina might you like, ajamy?  Full or midi?  I keep studying the Divina too.  I wouldn't use her as an everyday bag, but she sure would be great at conferences and travel.*


A midi - I'm too small for really big bags.  I like the mahogany, though I also like the colour of the "rust" vacchetta that turned out to be darker than the swatches.  I might email MM and see if there is any of that left.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that.  Yes, I understand that a handbag won't stand up to a soaking or downpour.  I was hoping to find some way to deal with an unexpected shower (and hopefully I'd be able to cover it up soon).





Moonfancy said:


> *Tankgirl, MM's pebbled leathers WILL stand up to a soaking and/or downpour.  I promise you that!  I've said this before, but I believe the only way to ruin MM's pebbled leathers is to set them on fire.*



I have to second this. I'm wearing my plum Midi Zip Selene in pebbled leather all time at the moment because of sudden downpours. We got soaked at least two times and Miss Plum managed those downpours very gracefully, in fact better than I did. 
Hm. Maybe MM's pebbled leathers can even withstand fire.


----------



## missemily

I'd love a black merino soulmate!


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> I would love a Selene in black merino!



If my bags would hurry up and get here, I will snap some comparison shots for you. Anxiously awaiting full sizes of the Selene in Ochre and the Soulmate in brown nubuck.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hmmm....  Looks like we might have the makings of a BESPOKE!  

On the table we have a Black Merinos Soulmate or Selene.  You can have full or midi, and you can choose your own color hardware.  If it's the Soulmate we choose, then you many decide if you want Black Merinos straps or MM's chocolate brown.  Lining will be MM's signature gray or maybe his silver. 

Okay, let's do some backin' and forthin' with this pocketbook ladies!  Black Merinos seems like a MUST for many of us!*


----------



## VanBod1525

My bags arrived and I am absolutely ecstatic with how they have turned out. Both styles are going to work for me. I can't say as yet which one will edge the other, that will come out when I wear them.

I prefer the Selene cinched. Both leathers are just gorgeous. The Ochre is just the right shade of yellow for me and is extremely versatile. I will be protecting both these bags before wearing them out and about but here are some photos in the meantime.


----------



## VanBod1525

a few more:


----------



## VanBod1525

Last one


----------



## sandysandiego

Gorgeous bags!   The Nabuck is the best! 



VanBod1525 said:


> a few more:


----------



## gack

Full size zip Selene in croco is my vote for a bespoke


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Vandertulip!  What GORGEOUS pocketbooks!  Those styles, leathers, and colors are going to see you through all the seasons!  Wise decisions!* 




VanBod1525 said:


> My bags arrived and I am absolutely ecstatic with how they have turned out. Both styles are going to work for me. I can't say as yet which one will edge the other, that will come out when I wear them.
> 
> I prefer the Selene cinched. Both leathers are just gorgeous. The Ochre is just the right shade of yellow for me and is extremely versatile. I will be protecting both these bags before wearing them out and about but here are some photos in the meantime.


----------



## momasaurus

Moonfancy said:


> *Do y'all think there are enough of us who like the same leather and same style?  A bespoke is possible if we can agree.  Right now I am thinking of something in black Merinos.  A Soulmate, Angel, or Selene.
> 
> What are some leathers and styles y'all are thinking about?  Bespokes are delicious because their discounts are so nice!*




I can get on this train!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes.  Yes, I am, Tankgirl.  Incorrigible and purely proud of it!*





Tankgirl said:


> Moonfancy, you are incorrigible!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, this bespoke is shaping up very nicely!  We'll give it to the end of the week so more ladies can see it?  Is that okay?  In the meantime we can decide on a style.  Depending on the style we pick, I will get all bespoke info from MM.  Looks like whatever style we choose it will be in black Merinos!*





momasaurus said:


> I can get on this train!


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, Vandertulip!  What GORGEOUS pocketbooks!  Those styles, leathers, and colors are going to see you through all the seasons!  Wise decisions!*


Thank you Moonfancy and Sandy. I think a black Soulmate with brown handles would be amazing. Not getting in on that as I have these two beauties but if anyone is sitting on the Soulmate fence, dive in!


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> My bags arrived and I am absolutely ecstatic with how they have turned out. Both styles are going to work for me. I can't say as yet which one will edge the other, that will come out when I wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Selene cinched. Both leathers are just gorgeous. The Ochre is just the right shade of yellow for me and is extremely versatile. I will be protecting both these bags before wearing them out and about but here are some photos in the meantime.




Just gorgeous.  I went with the full size soulmate and I think it was the right decision


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> My bags arrived and I am absolutely ecstatic with how they have turned out. Both styles are going to work for me. I can't say as yet which one will edge the other, that will come out when I wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the Selene cinched. Both leathers are just gorgeous. The Ochre is just the right shade of yellow for me and is extremely versatile. I will be protecting both these bags before wearing them out and about but here are some photos in the meantime.




What will you be using to protect those beautiful bags?


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi ladies, What do you think, how would Selene look like in mahagony vacchetta? This is the bag style I want to order next and this color would be perfect. Thank you all for your opinions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Hi ladies, What do you think, how would Selene look like in mahagony vacchetta? This is the bag style I want to order next and this color would be perfect. Thank you all for your opinions.




Very pretty! We might become bag twins. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

Couple of mod shots. I'm 5' 6".


----------



## VanBod1525

VanBod1525 said:


> Couple of mod shots. I'm 5' 6".


Urgh - sorry. Lighting was bad and not sure why some of these came out so big!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! We might become bag twins. [emoji4]




Your bag is the reson why I am considering Midi Selene


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Your bag is the reson why I am considering Midi Selene



Aw, thank you! I can only recommend this style. It is very comfortable to carry, fits a lot, but isn't overwhelming. Do you want to go with the Midi Zip or with the non Zip version? For me the two extra pockets on the front are very practical.
I'm waiting for the swatches at the moment. Vachetta is very tempting, but Merino is lighter. So still very undecided.


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thank you! I can only recommend this style. It is very comfortable to carry, fits a lot, but isn't overwhelming. Do you want to go with the Midi Zip or with the non Zip version? For me the two extra pockets on the front are very practical.
> I'm waiting for the swatches at the moment. Vachetta is very tempting, but Merino is lighter. So still very undecided.




Midi Zip version.


----------



## soramillay

That yellow ochre nabuk is tdf, it looks so incredibly luxe! I would never have guessed looking at the swatch that it would look so cool, like a boho rock star bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> That yellow ochre nabuk is tdf, it looks so incredibly luxe! I would never have guessed looking at the swatch that it would look so cool, like a boho rock star bag.




I have a full Soulmate in yellow ochre.  It truly is TDF.


----------



## soramillay

So I think someone was considering a Midi Divina? I was carrying mine today so here are a couple of mod photos worn crossbody and on the shoulder. The long strap is a add-on. Try to ignore the messy room as I am doing a closet cleanout


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> a few more:


Really stunning!!! 
Great to see the side by side shots, too.


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, this bespoke is shaping up very nicely!  We'll give it to the end of the week so more ladies can see it?  Is that okay?  In the meantime we can decide on a style.  Depending on the style we pick, I will get all bespoke info from MM.  Looks like whatever style we choose it will be in black Merinos!*


This is SO exciting! 
Black merinos is going to be dreamy.

I am drawn to the soulmate.....I know she has a lot of fans here but so does Selene. 

A question for Soulmate wearers: how does the overall depth (top to bottom) feel for retrieving items while wearing it cross-body? Super easy to reach / see?

(On a practical note: I will be adding one of the lovely organizers to my order and plan on using it!)


----------



## Odebdo

Love the modeling shots!!! 

And as always I am going to be remind...please post the modeling shots in the reference, no chatter thread so I selfishly can go back and drool and research future purchases[emoji8]


----------



## VanBod1525

Tankgirl said:


> What will you be using to protect those beautiful bags?


I'm not sure. There is a link in here that Bonniekir posted of stuff that Marco suggested. I will die if I get denim transfer on that Ocher bag! The temptation to wear it is killing me but the weather was just dismal today (drizzly) so I didn't risk it.


----------



## VanBod1525

soramillay said:


> That yellow ochre nabuk is tdf, it looks so incredibly luxe! I would never have guessed looking at the swatch that it would look so cool, like a boho rock star bag.


Yes, it really is a gorgeous leather. I have always wanted a yellow bag and this is just the right shade. I could spend all day just stroking it.


----------



## VanBod1525

pdxhb said:


> Really stunning!!!
> Great to see the side by side shots, too.


Thank you!


----------



## VanBod1525

Tankgirl said:


> I have a full Soulmate in yellow ochre.  It truly is TDF.


Now that I have a Soulmate, and it is everything I had hoped it would be, I can understand how you ended up with so many. Love your collection, all the leathers are gorgeous but I share your love for the Ocean shade. Just dreamy.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm not sure. There is a link in here that Bonniekir posted of stuff that Marco suggested. I will die if I get denim transfer on that Ocher bag! The temptation to wear it is killing me but the weather was just dismal today (drizzly) so I didn't risk it.




Yes, thanks for the reminder.  Here is what Marco recommended: http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6&vmcchk=1&Itemid=6


----------



## Moonfancy

*How much Extra Care do you have to give your Nubak Soulmate, Tankgirl?  I'm afraid of the Nubak because I am not the most careful purse girl in the world.  However, if I knew how y'all are taking care of it - and if your care has made a good impression on y'all, I might just jump.  I do love that yellow Ochre.  And it's so DIFFERENT than the bags I see women carrying around where I live!*





Tankgirl said:


> I have a full Soulmate in yellow ochre.  It truly is TDF.


----------



## Moonfancy

*OOOPS!  Saw this post of yours too late, Tankgirl.  I'll do what Marco said to do.  Thanks, lovely lady!*






Tankgirl said:


> Yes, thanks for the reminder.  Here is what Marco recommended: http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6&vmcchk=1&Itemid=6


----------



## Moonfancy

*I wonder if there is a Nubak Kit in The States, in dollars?*





Tankgirl said:


> Yes, thanks for the reminder.  Here is what Marco recommended: http://www.leathermaster.nl/index.p...ion=com_virtuemart&Itemid=6&vmcchk=1&Itemid=6


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl-I hadn't noticed your soulmate's lining before-it is beautiful! What color is it?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I wonder if there is a Nubak Kit in The States, in dollars?*




There is.  Amazon.com has it.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Tankgirl-I hadn't noticed your soulmate's lining before-it is beautiful! What color is it?




I don't know, exactly.  I asked for the same lining that is in Beloved Ocean.  Marco knows which color it is.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *How much Extra Care do you have to give your Nubak Soulmate, Tankgirl?  I'm afraid of the Nubak because I am not the most careful purse girl in the world.  However, if I knew how y'all are taking care of it - and if your care has made a good impression on y'all, I might just jump.  I do love that yellow Ochre.  And it's so DIFFERENT than the bags I see women carrying around where I live!*




Actually I haven't used any protectant, much to my chagrin.  I just don't take it out in rainy weather.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Tankgirl-I hadn't noticed your soulmate's lining before-it is beautiful! What color is it?




I don't know, exactly.  It's the same lining that is in Beloved Ocean -- Marco knows which color it is.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Last one



That nubuck leather is very pretty. I like the yellow ochre best.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> That nubuck leather is very pretty. I like the yellow ochre best.




Wouldn't the yellow ochre look stunning against the Hawaiian sky?


----------



## lenie

The yellow nappa on Colette's blog inspired me. It is such a happy color! One of our fellow TPFr's got this gorgeous yellow nappa in a Soulmate. I have 5 Soulmates so I ordered the yellow nappa in a regular Selene. I think it will bring a little happiness to any situation-bad day at work, running errands, or just a rainy day.


----------



## soramillay

I dunno, maybe we should have a yello ochre bespoke instead, it's getting so much love


----------



## ajamy

soramillay said:


> So I think someone was considering a Midi Divina? I was carrying mine today so here are a couple of mod photos worn crossbody and on the shoulder. The long strap is a add-on. Try to ignore the messy room as I am doing a closet cleanout
> 
> View attachment 3163950
> View attachment 3163951




Thank you so much for posting these pics - I'm thinking of a midi Divina in vacchetta and this has been really helpful.  Your bag looks lovely and the midi size looks just about right for me.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> So I think someone was considering a Midi Divina? I was carrying mine today so here are a couple of mod photos worn crossbody and on the shoulder. The long strap is a add-on. Try to ignore the messy room as I am doing a closet cleanout
> 
> View attachment 3163950
> View attachment 3163951


Pretty!  Is this in nappa?


----------



## anabg

Well, it seems I already scuffed one corner of my Ms M.  It's small and the color is taupe so it's hardly noticeable.


----------



## Bagwis

@Tankgirl I just saw your Soulmate in the reference thread like to know if that is the color Rust Brown? It's really lovely!


----------



## soramillay

ajamy said:


> Thank you so much for posting these pics - I'm thinking of a midi Divina in vacchetta and this has been really helpful.  Your bag looks lovely and the midi size looks just about right for me.



You're welcome! It is a great size, The regular size would be too big for crossbody wear.



msd_bags said:


> Pretty!  Is this in nappa?



Yep, dark blue nappa.


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagwis said:


> @Tankgirl I just saw your Soulmate in the reference thread like to know if that is the color Rust Brown? It's really lovely!




I ordered Rust Brown -- and I thought I received Rust Brown -- but from the discussion in the preceding pages, I think I received Mahogany (apparently it's not orange enough).  Anyway, that's fine with me, since I dislike orange.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ahhh....  yes.  Just found it.  Is the best kit the one that is almost $60?*



Tankgirl said:


> There is.  Amazon.com has it.


----------



## Bagwis

Thank you @Tankgirl


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> My bags arrived and I am absolutely ecstatic with how they have turned out. Both styles are going to work for me. I can't say as yet which one will edge the other, that will come out when I wear them.
> 
> I prefer the Selene cinched. Both leathers are just gorgeous. The Ochre is just the right shade of yellow for me and is extremely versatile. I will be protecting both these bags before wearing them out and about but here are some photos in the meantime.


 

VanB..I'm so happy you like the Nubucks!! And especially the Ochre, since I myself adore this colour, and will feel guilty if you just hated it and cursed me to the middle of Siberia..and stay there forever..


Your bags turned out beautifully!!!  I love them!!


I'm not so careful with my nubucks..they got a spray for the rain..!  My oldest doggie girl..10 yr old .. just had a bad infection and got her uterus and ovaries removed..How could I not let her little head rest on her beloved Nubuck?? So the leather is more hardy than you can imagine..


BTW..I just recieved my Nubucks as well, both Brown and Ochre in Angels, and I love the way Marco used the Dark Brown on handles, strap and tassels!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> VanB..I'm so happy you like the Nubucks!! And especially the Ochre, since I myself adore this colour, and will feel guilty if you just hated it and cursed me to the middle of Siberia..and stay there forever..
> 
> 
> Your bags turned out beautifully!!!  I love them!!
> 
> 
> I'm not so careful with my nubucks..they got a spray for the rain..!  My oldest doggie girl..10 yr old .. just had a bad infection and got her uterus and ovaries removed..How could I not let her little head rest on her beloved Nubuck?? So the leather is more hardy than you can imagine..
> 
> 
> BTW..I just recieved my Nubucks as well, both Brown and Ochre in Angels, and I love the way Marco used the Dark Brown on handles, strap and tassels!!!!




Which spray for the rain did you use?


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> VanB..I'm so happy you like the Nubucks!! And especially the Ochre, since I myself adore this colour, and will feel guilty if you just hated it and cursed me to the middle of Siberia..and stay there forever..
> 
> 
> Your bags turned out beautifully!!!  I love them!!
> 
> 
> I'm not so careful with my nubucks..they got a spray for the rain..!  My oldest doggie girl..10 yr old .. just had a bad infection and got her uterus and ovaries removed..How could I not let her little head rest on her beloved Nubuck?? So the leather is more hardy than you can imagine..
> 
> 
> BTW..I just recieved my Nubucks as well, both Brown and Ochre in Angels, and I love the way Marco used the Dark Brown on handles, strap and tassels!!!!



Er, photos? Dying to see these!


----------



## soramillay

VanBod1525 said:


> Er, photos? Dying to see these!


Oooh nabuk angels, bonniekir? They sound most special. Please share! Would love to see the contast of dark brown leathee and soft nabuk


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> VanB..I'm so happy you like the Nubucks!! And especially the Ochre, since I myself adore this colour, and will feel guilty if you just hated it and cursed me to the middle of Siberia..and stay there forever..
> 
> 
> Your bags turned out beautifully!!!  I love them!!
> 
> 
> I'm not so careful with my nubucks..they got a spray for the rain..!  My oldest doggie girl..10 yr old .. just had a bad infection and got her uterus and ovaries removed..How could I not let her little head rest on her beloved Nubuck?? So the leather is more hardy than you can imagine..
> 
> 
> BTW..I just recieved my Nubucks as well, both Brown and Ochre in Angels, and I love the way Marco used the Dark Brown on handles, strap and tassels!!!!




These sound beautiful Bonnie!! 

And I love how you love your dogs!


----------



## mkpurselover

My Athena is being held up in customs! Been there for 2-3 days - I keep checking progress.


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?




What bag are you thinking on? A lot of us have something in pebbled as the first collection came out in only pebbled and nappa. 

I have a full size Minerva, 2 midi Selene bags, an aphrodite and a flora all in pebbled. I dont find them heavy for everyday wear, but on the same hand....i would not pick full size Minerva to wear on a day i was going to be carrying it nonstop especially if i loaded my bags. The strap on full Minerva is a dream. 

Pebbled is going to be heavier than maybe the nappa or merino...but i would think it would be on par with say the vachetta...though that is a guess as i have nothing in vachetta.

Hope that helps. Colette, aka, Lovie, would also be great to ask as she has many pebbled leather bags and just got vachetta as well.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> What bag are you thinking on? A lot of us have something in pebbled as the first collection came out in only pebbled and nappa.
> 
> I have a full size Minerva, 2 midi Selene bags, an aphrodite and a flora all in pebbled. I dont find them heavy for everyday wear, but on the same hand....i would not pick full size Minerva to wear on a day i was going to be carrying it nonstop especially if i loaded my bags. The strap on full Minerva is a dream.
> 
> Pebbled is going to be heavier than maybe the nappa or merino...but i would think it would be on par with say the vachetta...though that is a guess as i have nothing in vachetta.
> 
> Hope that helps. Colette, aka, Lovie, would also be great to ask as she has many pebbled leather bags and just got vachetta as well.




Oh, thank you for that insight.  I have an ongoing email discussion with Colette about a black pebbled leather full Soulmate.  Since I carried the Vachetta for the first time today, I was wondering how the weight of a full Soulmate in pebbled leather would compare to it.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?




All of my MM bags are pebbled leather except my Ruby merino Soumate. I don't find them exceptionally heavy. The leather is thick and wears very well. It doesn't show any scratches and is beautifully textured with the pebbling. My Soulmate in pebbled leather is a little heavier than my soulmate in merino.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Which spray for the rain did you use?


 

I'm using the products Marco advised me to use. The Leathermaster. The are a lot of products on the market, but I do believe Marco knows his leathers .
 I did not buy the product from this site, but it explains well what it can offer, and  I followed the instructions 
My nubuck bags still survives and looking great in spite of little rain..and I guess within a short while the snow!


http://www.autogeek.net/leather-master-nubuck-protector.html


..and since the bags were new..I did not clean them..except with the taupe. I had initially used Collinil suede spray for shoes, and thought/ imagined( I dont know..lol) the leather became a bit more stiffish. I brushed it well through with the special nubuck brush..then I applied the leather master protector. The kit itself IMO will last me forever..


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I'm using the products Marco advised me to use. The Leathermaster. The are a lot of products on the market, but I do believe Marco knows his leathers .
> I did not buy the product from this site, but it explains well what it can offer, and  I followed the instructions
> My nubuck bags still survives and looking great in spite of little rain..and I guess within a short while the snow!
> 
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/leather-master-nubuck-protector.html
> 
> 
> ..and since the bags were new..I did not clean them..except with the taupe. I had initially used Collinil suede spray for shoes, and thought/ imagined( I dont know..lol) the leather became a bit more stiffish. I brushed it well through with the special nubuck brush..then I applied the leather master protector. The kit itself IMO will last me forever..


Bon, did you buy the cleaning kit and then the protector spray?


----------



## anabg

Hi girls, my mom is asking me if we should protect my niece's vachetta bag with something.  Sorry if it's been posted. Has anyone recommended something for vachetta?

Also, is there anything for natural calf?  I would like to prevent any further corner wear on Ms M, if possible.


----------



## sandysandiego

thank you for sharing Bonnie!  



bonniekir said:


> I'm using the products Marco advised me to use. The Leathermaster. The are a lot of products on the market, but I do believe Marco knows his leathers .
> I did not buy the product from this site, but it explains well what it can offer, and  I followed the instructions
> My nubuck bags still survives and looking great in spite of little rain..and I guess within a short while the snow!
> 
> 
> http://www.autogeek.net/leather-master-nubuck-protector.html
> 
> 
> ..and since the bags were new..I did not clean them..except with the taupe. I had initially used Collinil suede spray for shoes, and thought/ imagined( I dont know..lol) the leather became a bit more stiffish. I brushed it well through with the special nubuck brush..then I applied the leather master protector. The kit itself IMO will last me forever..


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, thank you for that insight.  I have an ongoing email discussion with Colette about a black pebbled leather full Soulmate.  Since I carried the Vachetta for the first time today, I was wondering how the weight of a full Soulmate in pebbled leather would compare to it.




To enable....my black pebbled midi Selene is my Black Beauty and I adore her. It is a yummy leather!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> To enable....my black pebbled midi Selene is my Black Beauty and I adore her. It is a yummy leather!




Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## VanBod1525

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?


I have a full size Minerva in dark teal pebbled. It is gorgeous and really comfortable and definitely is not hugely heavy. I think a Selene or Soulmate in the pebbled would be even lighter as they have minimal hardware. Pebbled is soft and durable and really a lovely leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I have a full size Minerva in dark teal pebbled. It is gorgeous and really comfortable and definitely is not hugely heavy. I think a Selene or Soulmate in the pebbled would be even lighter as they have minimal hardware. Pebbled is soft and durable and really a lovely leather.




Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?



I have 2 midi Selenes in pebbled leather, one black and one turquoise.  My mom has a pebbled burgundy midi Selene, as well. They are not heavy to me.  I can't speak for the full size.


----------



## thedseer

I have a pebbled leather midi Selene. It feels light to me, especially compared to my midi Soulmate in blue africa, which I would consider heavy (I think the combination of the style and the leather).


----------



## gack

I have a full size pebbled olive Minerva, she is on her own not heavy but by the time I load it down with my crap and what I lug around for my kids it's a monster but she's still lovely and manageable.


----------



## Tankgirl

gack said:


> I have a full size pebbled olive Minerva, she is on her own not heavy but by the time I load it down with my crap and what I lug around for my kids it's a monster but she's still lovely and manageable.




Thanks for that insight, Gack.  I'm pretty sure I will order a full Soulmate in black pebbled leather soon.


----------



## gack

One thing I think both have in common is that you can fling off one of the straps for access instead of having to put it down. Very handy when I either have a trenta Starbucks in one hand or a child on my hip.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Bon, did you buy the cleaning kit and then the protector spray?


 


Actually I bought both of the products at the same time. Not used the cleaning kit ..yet..LOL. But then it is me, I prefer having them in the house if needed. I can imagine in the wintertime that with salt from streets on the bag, the cloth might be handy..In any case I'm pleased to check out the range of special products for the nubuck in this brand.


Till now I have found maintaining the nubuck far less complicated than keeping e.g the mattes or sheens. ( you know..lotion ..let it dry ..and then the protector)


----------



## paintednightsky

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have a Massaccesi bag in pebbled leather?  Is it very heavy?  How would you compare its weight to other leathers?



I feel it is very heavy in regular size.  If you are a midi person though, I think it is fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

I weighted my Midi Zip Selene when I got her. I can't remember the exact number, but it was definitely between 1kg and 1,3kg. She doesn't feel heavy, but my shoulders and back tell me that she is heavy. Hope that helps. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

Hello all - here are two swatch photos taken in natural light with no flash. The one on grey carpet was in direct sunlight through my office window and the one on white paper was in filtered sunlight through the mesh shades in that same room.

Colors left to right are as follows:
top row - orange vachetta, mahogany vachetta, deep blue croco, brown natural calf
bottom row - grey pebbled, black pebbled, purple pebbled


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> Hello all - here are two swatch photos taken in natural light with no flash. The one on grey carpet was in direct sunlight through my office window and the one on white paper was in filtered sunlight through the mesh shades in that same room.
> 
> 
> 
> Colors left to right are as follows:
> 
> top row - orange vachetta, mahogany vachetta, deep blue croco, brown natural calf
> 
> bottom row - grey pebbled, black pebbled, purple pebbled




Very useful.  Thank you.


----------



## pdxhb

Hi Tankgirl! Reviewing the recent posts, I saw that you're considering a bag in the black pebbled - are you still considering the soulmate? 

I'm still figuring out my first order, and am hoping a soulmate will somehow become part of it (is the bespoke merinos discussion still active???). 

As far as the pebbled, it's a really wonderful leather from what I can tell by the swatch. Should be quite durable and at the same time nicely soft. It's also relatively low sheen, especially as compared to the vachetta sample.

EDIT: I meant to include a thank you for the excellent photo of your vachetta bag on the reference thread!!! That mahogany vachetta is calling to me even more now.


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> Hi Tankgirl! Reviewing the recent posts, I saw that you're considering a bag in the black pebbled - are you still considering the soulmate?
> 
> I'm still figuring out my first order, and am hoping a soulmate will somehow become part of it (is the bespoke merinos discussion still active???).
> 
> As far as the pebbled, it's a really wonderful leather from what I can tell by the swatch. Should be quite durable and at the same time nicely soft. It's also relatively low sheen, especially as compared to the vachetta sample.
> 
> EDIT: I meant to include a thank you for the excellent photo of your vachetta bag on the reference thread!!! That mahogany vachetta is calling to me even more now.




Yes, I am still considering getting a black pebbled leather bag in a Soulmate (it will be my 6th one!).  I, too, would love  a Soulmate in black merino, but durability is my first criterion, so pebbled it is.

I'm not sure if the bespoke discussion is still active.  Moonfancy would know, so if she sees this, she may answer your question.

P.S. I'm happy you liked the photos of the mahogany Vachetta.


----------



## VanBod1525

I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.


----------



## soramillay

VanBod1525 said:


> I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.


You are rocking the look! The whole outfit is great.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, I am still considering getting a black pebbled leather bag in a Soulmate (it will be my 6th one!).  I, too, would love  a Soulmate in black merino, but durability is my first criterion, so pebbled it is.
> 
> I'm not sure if the bespoke discussion is still active.  Moonfancy would know, so if she sees this, she may answer your question.
> 
> P.S. I'm happy you liked the photos of the mahogany Vachetta.



6th Soulmate Tankgirl pleased to see someone else who loves the Soulmate as much as I do. I just got my Ochre nubuck in Ochre what a great color I love it. It is my 6th midi Soulmate - but heck who is counting!!!! 

Looking forward to seeing your black merino Soulmate when you order it!!! Not that I am an enabler!!!!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.




Looking good. Love the bag and the outfit. Pleased to hear that it is light and no slipping of the shoulder straps.

Your new bag is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Looking good. Love the bag and the outfit. Pleased to hear that it is light and no slipping of the shoulder straps.
> 
> 
> 
> Your new bag is gorgeous!!!!




Yes, I second that -- absolutely no slipping ever, even with two handles!


----------



## VanBod1525

Thanks for the compliments, ladies. Love that fluffy Zara jacket! I can see that there will be another Soulmate in my collection - I just need to decide what leather and colour. This style is a winner.


----------



## sandysandiego

Do post pics please!  The Soulmate midi is my fave bag too!  Surprising since at first I wasn't even interested in it.  I am soon to be at 5 - catching up with you!



djfmn said:


> 6th Soulmate Tankgirl pleased to see someone else who loves the Soulmate as much as I do. I just got my Ochre nubuck in Ochre what a great color I love it. It is my 6th midi Soulmate - but heck who is counting!!!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your black merino Soulmate when you order it!!! Not that I am an enabler!!!!


----------



## sandysandiego

You look great in the full size!  I am not sure I can pull it off!  Enjoy your Nabuck MM's!



VanBod1525 said:


> I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.


----------



## Tankgirl

sandysandiego said:


> You look great in the full size!  I am not sure I can pull it off!  Enjoy your Nabuck MM's!




Bet you can pull it off!  I'm 5 ft tall, and the full Soulmate is my bag.


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.


She looks beautiful on you! The nabuck is a great compliment to your whole outfit and looks just delightful and soft.

Thanks for posting such good mod shots - it really goes a long way to showing how wearable this bag is.


----------



## merika

I love the Selene but I wish the buckles were different.  I don't like square buckles.  I wonder if it's possible to customize with different buckles.


----------



## soramillay

Lil Miss M accompanied me out today! She is so light and a pleasure to carry. Here are some photos


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> Lil Miss M accompanied me out today! She is so light and a pleasure to carry. Here are some photos
> View attachment 3168450
> View attachment 3168451
> View attachment 3168452



Beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> I took my Soulmate out for her first spin today. I am really enjoying this style. The leather straps are very comfortable on the shoulder - absolutely no slipping which is such a pleasure.  The bag is extremely light in the nabuck leather. I was shopping for a full length mirror which gave me an opportunity to snap some mod shots in better lighting than the previous ones I posted.





soramillay said:


> Lil Miss M accompanied me out today! She is so light and a pleasure to carry. Here are some photos



Love these bags ladies!! Thanks for the modshots.  I think the full Soulmate will work for me.  I am almost 5'4".  I got a midi Soulmate for a friend and I find it a bit small for a shoulder tote.  I think the midi works well for hand carry.

Soramillay, I have often wondered about the actual size of the Little Miss M.  Is it a cutesy little bag or maybe a medium sized one?  Thanks!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Soramillay, I have often wondered about the actual size of the Little Miss M.  Is it a cutesy little bag or maybe a medium sized one?  Thanks!



Msd_bags, it's not a cutesy size. I'm 5'4" too and feel it is the perfect size for me. My full size iPad goes in easily with room to spare and it holds quite a lot thanks to its boxy shape. The straps are great and don't slip off. I love it!


----------



## djfmn

sandysandiego said:


> Do post pics please!  The Soulmate midi is my fave bag too!  Surprising since at first I wasn't even interested in it.  I am soon to be at 5 - catching up with you!




Sandysandiego I will try and post some photos of my new bag. I just moved to Florida and we are living out of boxes in a short term rental until we move into our house in mid December. Everything is packed in the spare rooms and storage attic. We unpacked just the necessities and not much else. 

I will see I can take a couple of photos tomorrow when it is sunny outside. I am also wanting to get some of the nubuck protection and cleaner kit that Bonnie mentioned. I have 3 midi Nubucks the cobalt blue, cream shimmer and ochre. Although I am giving the cream shimmer to my best friend for her birthday. I have never used it and she loves the cream shimmer and style so I have decided now that I have the Ochre I know she would enjoy having the cream shimmer. 

I am so pleased that you like the midi Soulmate/Soulmate. It has turned out to be the style I love the most. Although I do like the midi Selene and also the midi Minerva. My first bag was the Aphrodite and I like that style as well. Heck who am I kidding I like a lot of the Massaccesi styles.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Msd_bags, it's not a cutesy size. I'm 5'4" too and feel it is the perfect size for me. My full size iPad goes in easily with room to spare and it holds quite a lot thanks to its boxy shape. The straps are great and don't slip off. I love it!


Thanks for this!! Really hard to decide with all the beautiful choices.


----------



## gack

merika said:


> I love the Selene but I wish the buckles were different.  I don't like square buckles.  I wonder if it's possible to customize with different buckles.



It never hurts to ask!


----------



## gack

djfmn

I am so pleased that you like the midi Soulmate/Soulmate. It has turned out to be the style I love the most. Although I do like the midi Selene and also the midi Minerva. My first bag was the Aphrodite and I like that style as well. Heck who am I kidding I like a lot of the Massaccesi styles. :laugh::laugh:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was all about Aphrodite, got a Minerva and am now listing after a Selene. The mind boggles.


----------



## gack

Killed that quote process. Sorry.


----------



## gack

Lusting not listing. Geeeez.


----------



## sandysandiego

Stunning!  This color is so bright and cheerful.



soramillay said:


> Lil Miss M accompanied me out today! She is so light and a pleasure to carry. Here are some photos
> View attachment 3168450
> View attachment 3168451
> View attachment 3168452


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have a Black Merino Midi Soulmate (with Dark Brown Napa handles that Marco suggested)  LOVE IT.   Would also love to take part in a Bespoke in the future.  Will try to post pics so you all can see.


----------



## thedseer

Coastal jewel said:


> I have a Black Merino Midi Soulmate (with Dark Brown Napa handles that Marco suggested)  LOVE IT.   Would also love to take part in a Bespoke in the future.  Will try to post pics so you all can see.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> can't wait to see!


+1


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I have a Black Merino Midi Soulmate (with Dark Brown Napa handles that Marco suggested)  LOVE IT.   Would also love to take part in a Bespoke in the future.  Will try to post pics so you all can see.




Would love to see it. I love love the midi Soulmate. Love Merino I have the dark grey so the Black merino sounds amazing!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I will post as soon as I have "privileges" to post photos.  I am a newbie, and was looking for my first designer bag.  

I thought I'd buy a prada or LV... then found MM and well, I think i'm hooked.  But one has to post a certain # of times to be able post.  I can only reply and can't add photo.. (or if I can, I've not figured it out.)  I will post on the MM Facebook page.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> I will post as soon as I have "privileges" to post photos.  I am a newbie, and was looking for my first designer bag.
> 
> I thought I'd buy a prada or LV... then found MM and well, I think i'm hooked.  But one has to post a certain # of times to be able post.  I can only reply and can't add photo.. (or if I can, I've not figured it out.)  I will post on the MM Facebook page.


I think you need 5 (or 10??) posts to be able to post photos.  Can't wait to see your pictures!!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> I will post as soon as I have "privileges" to post photos.  I am a newbie, and was looking for my first designer bag.
> 
> I thought I'd buy a prada or LV... then found MM and well, I think i'm hooked.  But one has to post a certain # of times to be able post.  I can only reply and can't add photo.. (or if I can, I've not figured it out.)  I will post on the MM Facebook page.


Hello Costal jewel!
Welcome from another newbie. 
I have been gazing at a black merinos soulmate posted on FB and wondered who she belonged to. Is that your bag / post? It's just lovely!


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> I will post as soon as I have "privileges" to post photos.  I am a newbie, and was looking for my first designer bag.
> 
> I thought I'd buy a prada or LV... then found MM and well, I think i'm hooked.  But one has to post a certain # of times to be able post.  I can only reply and can't add photo.. (or if I can, I've not figured it out.)  I will post on the MM Facebook page.




Just saw your beautiful black merino midi Soulmate- she is gorgeous!

If the group bespoke is a black merino Soulmate, I am in.


----------



## merika

gack said:


> It never hurts to ask!



Thanks gack, will do!  I somehow thought you could only customize the color and interior, and add extra zips or tassels, but I hope Marco can customize the buckles too.


----------



## soramillay

merika said:


> Thanks gack, will do!  I somehow thought you could only customize the color and interior, and add extra zips or tassels, but I hope Marco can customize the buckles too.


He may not want to change it because the hardware is his signature look but it never hurts to ask. You never know if he's got something new in the works. Like the new engraved feet on the bags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I am 5' too, Tankgirl, and the full Soulmate is my bag as well!

We are little twins!  HOW FUN!!*




Tankgirl said:


> Bet you can pull it off!  I'm 5 ft tall, and the full Soulmate is my bag.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, WOW!  Those are wonderful pictures.  And I was so happy to also see them on MM's Facebook page!*





soramillay said:


> Lil Miss M accompanied me out today! She is so light and a pleasure to carry. Here are some photos
> View attachment 3168450
> View attachment 3168451
> View attachment 3168452


----------



## Moonfancy

*I think LISTING works too, gack!  Like, listing also means careening, tilting, rising, and sloping.  And you're always about to faint and/or die, so it makes perfect sense that you would careen, tilt, rise, and slope!*







gack said:


> Lusting not listing. Geeeez.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I am 5' too, Tankgirl, and the full Soulmate is my bag as well!
> 
> 
> 
> We are little twins!  HOW FUN!!*




 Twins indeed -- Katia and Beloved Ocean on models of the same height!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, Coastal jewel!  I'm so happy you have joined our purse-crazed group, where we all pine for and love MASSACCESI  !!  When you receive your first MM bag, you'll be overwhelmed with delicious joy that Marco hooked you.  Stay hooked to him, and your delight will grow and deepen.  

And having such beautiful bags that are truly handmade and personalized is unheard of, Coastal jewel.      

I can't wait to know you better!  What fun!*
:welcome2:




Coastal jewel said:


> I will post as soon as I have "privileges" to post photos.  I am a newbie, and was looking for my first designer bag.
> 
> I thought I'd buy a prada or LV... then found MM and well, I think i'm hooked.  But one has to post a certain # of times to be able post.  I can only reply and can't add photo.. (or if I can, I've not figured it out.)  I will post on the MM Facebook page.


----------



## Moonfancy

*BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE !!

Sorry I have not mentioned this bespoke in some days.  My son came to visit me from NYC, and I needed every second to lay the lovin' on him.

Who do we have on our Bespoke List?  We are still wanting the Soulmate the most, right?

Please add your name to this list for BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE.  (Full or Midi)  Lining will be MM's signature gray.  Choice of silver or gold hardware.  Choice of black Merinos straps or chocolate brown nappa straps.  We need 10 ladies to join this bespoke.  But maybe I can talk (aggravate) Marco into letting us do this with 8 customers.  

Bespoke prices are 20% off regular prices.  So, as you can see, Bespokes are EXCELLENT ways of getting amazing discounts on Marco's exquisite work.  We won't be doing another Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke any time soon, so don't let this opportunity pass you by!

1.  Moonfancy*


----------



## Coastal jewel

Moonfancy said:


> *Hello, Coastal jewel!  I'm so happy you have joined our purse-crazed group, where we all pine for and love MASSACCESI  !!  When you receive your first MM bag, you'll be overwhelmed with delicious joy that Marco hooked you.  Stay hooked to him, and your delight will grow and deepen.
> 
> And having such beautiful bags that are truly handmade and personalized is unheard of, Coastal jewel.
> 
> I can't wait to know you better!  What fun!*
> :welcome2:


I have my first TWO MM Midi Soulmates.   Not sure that I will stray from the brand.  Excited for next purchase!


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE !!*
> 
> *Sorry I have not mentioned this bespoke in some days.  My son came to visit me from NYC, and I needed every second to lay the lovin' on him.*
> 
> *Who do we have on our Bespoke List?  We are still wanting the Soulmate the most, right?*
> 
> *Please add your name to this list for BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE.  (Full or Midi)  Lining will be MM's signature gray.  Choice of silver or gold hardware.  Choice of black Merinos straps or chocolate brown nappa straps.  We need 10 ladies to join this bespoke.  But maybe I can talk (aggravate) Marco into letting us do this with 8 customers.  *
> 
> *Bespoke prices are 20% off regular prices.  So, as you can see, Bespokes are EXCELLENT ways of getting amazing discounts on Marco's exquisite work.  We won't be doing another Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke any time soon, so don't let this opportunity pass you by!*
> 
> *1.  Moonfancy*


2. pdxhb






*WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*ahem*
I am a tad bit excited about this. Can you tell?


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *I think LISTING works too, gack!  Like, listing also means careening, tilting, rising, and sloping.  And you're always about to faint and/or die, so it makes perfect sense that you would careen, tilt, rise, and slope!*




This is an excellent explanation of my obsession with the package of swatches with which I have been careening about.


----------



## sandysandiego

I cannot resist
3.  Sandy




pdxhb said:


> 2. pdxhb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *ahem*
> I am a tad bit excited about this. Can you tell?


----------



## soramillay

sandysandiego said:


> I cannot resist
> 3.  Sandy


Alright, I'm in. I have no idea what size I want.

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay


----------



## anabg

What would be the price of a midi soulmate? Facebook page says 295 for pebbled. Is Merino considered bespoke for this model?


----------



## msd_bags

I don't know yet which size I want, but count me in!!

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags


----------



## missemily

I'm interested also but curious regarding price!


----------



## thedseer

My last group bespoke midi soulmate order was $282 (including shipping), if that helps.


----------



## thedseer

I am going to think about the group bespoke. I adore my soulmate and would love another, but I was also thinking about something in vachetta and/or a mini zhoe and/or a midi Minerva. And really I should thin the herd before I get anything else...

I would love to hear what size, hardware color, and handle color everyone is thinking of. I think I would get the longer handles again.

Also, to everyone who has something in merino, how is it wearing? The merino leathers were announced after I got my swatches so I haven't felt them. I assume they are a lot lighter than the Africa leathers.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> My last group bespoke midi soulmate order was $282 (including shipping), if that helps.



That's an amazing price.  Was that for pebbled? Thanks.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> I am going to think about the group bespoke. I adore my soulmate and would love another, but I was also thinking about something in vachetta and/or a mini zhoe and/or a midi Minerva. And really I should thin the herd before I get anything else...
> 
> I would love to hear what size, hardware color, and handle color everyone is thinking of. I think I would get the longer handles again.
> 
> Also, to everyone who has something in merino, how is it wearing? The merino leathers were announced after I got my swatches so I haven't felt them. I assume they are a lot lighter than the Africa leathers.



Based on the little that I handled the bag I ordered for my sister in Merino leather, I would not hesitate to order one for myself. But I hope someone who has actually used one for a while answers.


----------



## soramillay

Is it only the soulmate midi that comes with a crossbody strap or both? Does the full size look weird carried that way? I can't wear a shoulder bag with a coat on (never fails to slip off) so I need to evaluate whether it makes sense.


----------



## Moonfancy

*pdxhb, are you excited?*
 




pdxhb said:


> 2. pdxhb
> 
> *WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *ahem*
> I am a tad bit excited about this. Can you tell?


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> That's an amazing price.  Was that for pebbled? Thanks.



Blue Africa. It definitely seemed like a steal for such a beautiful, high quality bag.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Based on the little that I handled the bag I ordered for my sister in Merino leather, I would not hesitate to order one for myself. But I hope someone who has actually used one for a while answers.



Thanks! That helps.


----------



## thedseer

Just looked back on Facebook and here is the pricing from the last Soulmate bespoke. Not sure if the pricing would be different since it's different leather.

- Official price will have a 20% rebate (Large Soulmate price for this group order is  265,00  usd 290,00 and Midi Soulmate price is  230,00  usd 265,00).


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> Is it only the soulmate midi that comes with a crossbody strap or both? Does the full size look weird carried that way? I can't wear a shoulder bag with a coat on (never fails to slip off) so I need to evaluate whether it makes sense.



Both have straps. I have a midi and I like using the strap sometimes, but sometimes I think the handles look a little weird when I use the strap (though I also had my handles lengthened 2 inches for shoulder carry).


----------



## Moonfancy

*anabg, any of Marco's styles can be Bespoked in ONE certain leather.  Bespoke price is 20% off the regular price, but there have to be at least 8 or more orders for a Bespoke to go through.  That's why we make a list and give the Bespoke a bit of time so more ladies can see it.  The Blue Africa Soulmate Bespoke was huge.  Successful Bespokes mostly depend on the leathers.  (SO many ladies wanted that wonderful Blue Africa.)  Black Merinos is going to sell very well because black is a Must Have color, and Marco's Merinos leathers are too delectable to even describe properly.  I already had to ask Marco if he has enough Black Merinos for this Bespoke.  He says he does, but I'd like to have a more or less idea of how many ladies are going to sign up for this Bespoke so Marco can try to get more Black Merinos if it begins to run out. * 





anabg said:


> What would be the price of a midi soulmate? Facebook page says 295 for pebbled. Is Merino considered bespoke for this model?


----------



## thedseer

I see on the website that the new website is launching in a few days!


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *anabg, any of Marco's styles can be Bespoked in ONE certain leather.  Bespoke price is 20% off the regular price, but there have to be at least 8 or more orders for a Bespoke to go through.  That's why we make a list and give the Bespoke a bit of time so more ladies can see it.  The Blue Africa Soulmate Bespoke was huge.  Successful Bespokes mostly depend on the leathers.  (SO many ladies wanted that wonderful Blue Africa.)  Black Merinos is going to sell very well because black is a Must Have color, and Marco's Merinos leathers are too delectable to even describe properly.  I already had to ask Marco if he has enough Black Merinos for this Bespoke.  He says he does, but I'd like to have a more or less idea of how many ladies are going to sign up for this Bespoke so Marco can try to get more Black Merinos if it begins to run out. *



Thanks!! I think I am in.

http://media2.giphy.com/media/iPTTjEt19igne/200w.gif


----------



## anabg

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. anabg


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM prices his bags in Euros.  USD prices for the Merinos Soulmates are going up and down daily.  So, because of the everyday monetary fluctuation, I will quote the Euro prices for now.  You can check your local currency at http://www.xe.com  We'll get firm figures in USD very soon - probably in just a few days.  I'll try to poke Marco enough so that he will nail down USD prices for us.  

The final USD price will NOT be anything close to a staggering change, so don't worry AT ALL about that!!   

A black Merinos FULL Soulmate is ordinarily 345.
A bespoke at 20% off is 276.

A midi is regularly 305.
Bespoke price is 244.

These prices are so excellent, y'all.  Seriously.  Merinos is such a high quality leather, and the Soulmate is absolutely a perfect bag.  Remember -- Made in a little shop.  In a small Italian town.  Crafted with human hands.  

No matter how hard you look or where you look, you will not find anything like this particular Bespoke.  Not anywhere.

*


----------



## Moonstarr

I think I'll be in as well. I've been tight on funds BUT I can't pass up 20% off and you're right Moonfancy ... black is a must-have colour! 

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. anabg
7. Moonstarr


----------



## fatcatwhaley

Count me in too for black merino bespoke...Ill be number 8 on list


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonstarr said:


> I think I'll be in as well. I've been tight on funds BUT I can't pass up 20% off and you're right Moonfancy ... black is a must-have colour!
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr


8. fatcatwhaley
9. Cowumbut


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *pdxhb, are you excited?*


Sooooo dorkily _excited_!!!!!!!


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE !!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I have not mentioned this bespoke in some days.  My son came to visit me from NYC, and I needed every second to lay the lovin' on him.
> 
> 
> 
> Who do we have on our Bespoke List?  We are still wanting the Soulmate the most, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Please add your name to this list for BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE.  (Full or Midi)  Lining will be MM's signature gray.  Choice of silver or gold hardware.  Choice of black Merinos straps or chocolate brown nappa straps.  We need 10 ladies to join this bespoke.  But maybe I can talk (aggravate) Marco into letting us do this with 8 customers.
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke prices are 20% off regular prices.  So, as you can see, Bespokes are EXCELLENT ways of getting amazing discounts on Marco's exquisite work.  We won't be doing another Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke any time soon, so don't let this opportunity pass you by!
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  Moonfancy*




I'm in for a full size Soulmate, brown straps, silver hardware


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> 8. fatcatwhaley
> 9. Cowumbut




10. Lenie


----------



## fatcatwhaley

So do we all have to get the same size ( middi or full) , same hardware ( silver or  gold ) , lining ( silver or classic massaccesi dark grey)  in order to have the bespoke bag to go through...? Ie. All of us exactly same identical bag.... Or is it that as long as we have enough people who agree on the same style ( soul mate ) plus color leather  ( black merino) that they will make the bags for us ( ie. Each of us still have choices of hardware color and whether we want strap length extended by 2 inches etc for our bag) ?   I've never joined group bespoke before so not fully sure how it works lol.


----------



## msd_bags

fatcatwhaley said:


> So do we all have to get the same size ( middi or full) , same hardware ( silver or  gold ) , lining ( silver or classic massaccesi dark grey)  in order to have the bespoke bag to go through...? Ie. All of us exactly same identical bag.... Or is it that as long as we have enough people who agree on the same style ( soul mate ) plus color leather  ( black merino) that they will make the bags for us ( ie. Each of us still have choices of hardware color and whether we want strap length extended by 2 inches etc for our bag) ?   I've never joined group bespoke before so not fully sure how it works lol.



Hi fatcatwhaley! Actually, we have a choice of size, of hardware, of handles (color and length).  I'm not sure about the lining though.


----------



## fatcatwhaley

Cool,  thanks for explaining ! I'm in for black merino soul mate in middi size, brown straps , gold hardware, silver lining


----------



## anabg

I think I will be getting the midi size with gold hardware and gray lining.  I am not sure about the colors of the handles or whether I need to extend them.  If someone could help me.  It's my first Soulmate.  Is it crucial to extend the handles for shoulder wear?  Are the handles only meant for elbow carry as they come standard?

About the color of the handles, I normally don't like contrasting handles, but I have to admit, they look good (referring to that merino soulmate someone posted on Facebook a few days ago)...


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Hi fatcatwhaley! Actually, we have a choice of size, of hardware, of handles (color and length).  I'm not sure about the lining though.






fatcatwhaley said:


> Cool,  thanks for explaining ! I'm in for black merino soul mate in middi size, brown straps , gold hardware, silver lining



I think Moonfancy said signature gray for the lining.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I think I will be getting the midi size with gold hardware and gray lining.  I am not sure about the colors of the handles or whether I need to extend them.  If someone could help me.  It's my first Soulmate.  Is it crucial to extend the handles for shoulder wear?  Are the handles only meant for elbow carry as they come standard?
> 
> About the color of the handles, I normally don't like contrasting handles, but I have to admit, they look good (referring to that merino soulmate someone posted on Facebook a few days ago)...



I would suggest extending for shoulder wear-I think regular length would be too short but I only have one with extended handles; maybe someone with both can chime in. I remember Movie saying that her regular handle one was more an arm carry bag.

Keep in mind that for this bag, the strap length isn't the same as the strap drop since the handles are attached a few inches below the bottom of the bag. I think there arr posts somewhere with the actual strap drops or maybe someone can chime in.


----------



## vink

Aw... I'm so excited for the bespoke group!!!! I won't join in this time, but... If you ever decide to have a bespoke Minerva in Merino, please count me in! Am I too chicken to not started it myself? Well, I guess I am. I just can't pick the color! Arg!


----------



## thedseer

Also-some people get their soulmate's with no divider and no magnetic poppers so that is something to consider.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> I would suggest extending for shoulder wear-I think regular length would be too short but I only have one with extended handles; maybe someone with both can chime in. I remember Movie saying that her regular handle one was more an arm carry bag.
> 
> Keep in mind that for this bag, the strap length isn't the same as the strap drop since the handles are attached a few inches below the bottom of the bag. I think there arr posts somewhere with the actual strap drops or maybe someone can chime in.



Thanks. I am only 5'-1" but 150 lbs and with (hate to admit it) chubby arms.  It sounds like extending them is the way to go.

If anyone one with both can comment, that would be very helpful.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Also-some people get their soulmate's with no divider and no magnetic poppers so that is something to consider.



Thanks. When it comes to that, I think I will leave his design alone.  I have never owned a bag with a middle divider.  I am curious to try it.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Thanks. I am only 5'-1" but 150 lbs and with (hate to admit it) chubby arms.  It sounds like extending them is the way to go.
> 
> If anyone one with both can comment, that would be very helpful.



I was trying to find my tape measure, but we have everything packed up in boxes since we just got new flooring upstairs. I found an older post of mine where I said the strap drop was comparable to the midi Selene. And another post from another user where she wished she got her handles extended even more than an extra 2 inches to fit over a winter coat. If I find my tape measure later I'll post the extended strap drop if someone hasn't beaten me to it.


----------



## thedseer

Hopefully this helps - midi soulmate with handles extended 2".


----------



## sandysandiego

Hi Moongirl!  

Is it possible to do a Midi Minerva in the group bespoke?  I thought we had to stick to one style.  



Moonfancy said:


> *MM prices his bags in Euros.  USD prices for the Merinos Soulmates are going up and down daily.  So, because of the everyday monetary fluctuation, I will quote the Euro prices for now.  You can check your local currency at http://www.xe.com  We'll get firm figures in USD very soon - probably in just a few days.  I'll try to poke Marco enough so that he will nail down USD prices for us.
> 
> The final USD price will NOT be anything close to a staggering change, so don't worry AT ALL about that!!
> 
> A black Merinos FULL Soulmate is ordinarily 345.
> A bespoke at 20% off is 276.
> 
> A midi is regularly 305.
> Bespoke price is 244.
> 
> These prices are so excellent, y'all.  Seriously.  Merinos is such a high quality leather, and the Soulmate is absolutely a perfect bag.  Remember -- Made in a little shop.  In a small Italian town.  Crafted with human hands.
> 
> No matter how hard you look or where you look, you will not find anything like this particular Bespoke.  Not anywhere.
> 
> *


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, how do you organize your Massaccesi handbags?  I'm looking for ideas on how to store my bags.


----------



## Cowumbut

anabg said:


> I think I will be getting the midi size with gold hardware and gray lining.  I am not sure about the colors of the handles or whether I need to extend them.  If someone could help me.  It's my first Soulmate.  Is it crucial to extend the handles for shoulder wear?  Are the handles only meant for elbow carry as they come standard?
> 
> About the color of the handles, I normally don't like contrasting handles, but I have to admit, they look good (referring to that merino soulmate someone posted on Facebook a few days ago)...



Hi anabg,

I have Soulmates with the extended handles and the stock length. ..I find the stock one still works for shoulder wear and is quite comfortable but might be a challenge w canadian winters and the coats. I like the extended handles because I can still shorten them to the normal length if I wanted to. I find the longer length in the full sized Soulmate helps distribute the weight better. It may not matter as much in the midi. Hope that helps.


----------



## soramillay

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I think I'm going to go for full size, all black, extended handles, grey lining, silver hardware (unless gunmetal is an option??).


----------



## Odebdo

I love seeing the excitement for a new bespoke!  

I will be sitting this one out lovely ladies...but only because my husband is out of work at the moment, and I have two little in diapers....so no extra handbag for this Momma until a new job is lined up.

I will love sitting on the sidelines and watching these beauties be revealed!


----------



## Tankgirl

sandysandiego said:


> Hi Moongirl!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to do a Midi Minerva in the group bespoke?  I thought we had to stick to one style.




Wow!  I would surely be tempted, except for the fact that I'm going away for a week and am afraid to miss the delivery.


----------



## fatcatwhaley

Oh right I see! Thanks for pointing out Anabg. Dark grey massaccesi lining is fine too ! Not too fussed about lining !


----------



## renza

anabg said:


> Thanks. I am only 5'-1" but 150 lbs and with (hate to admit it) chubby arms.  It sounds like extending them is the way to go.
> 
> If anyone one with both can comment, that would be very helpful.





thedseer said:


> Hopefully this helps - midi soulmate with handles extended 2".


I also had my midi Soulmate handles extended two inches like thedseer's, and anabg I think you definitely would want to do that if you plan on mostly carrying it on your shoulder. While I could technically fit the straps over my shoulder even if it weren't extended, it would not be comfortable at all.


----------



## anabg

Cowumbut said:


> Hi anabg,
> 
> I have Soulmates with the extended handles and the stock length. ..I find the stock one still works for shoulder wear and is quite comfortable but might be a challenge w canadian winters and the coats. I like the extended handles because I can still shorten them to the normal length if I wanted to. I find the longer length in the full sized Soulmate helps distribute the weight better. It may not matter as much in the midi. Hope that helps.



Thanks. I live in New Jersey and because of winter coats I would rather get the extended length. Hopefully it doesn't add too much to the price.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Hopefully this helps - midi soulmate with handles extended 2".



It does! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## anabg

renza said:


> I also had my midi Soulmate handles extended two inches like thedseer's, and anabg I think you definitely would want to do that if you plan on mostly carrying it on your shoulder. While I could technically fit the straps over my shoulder even if it weren't extended, it would not be comfortable at all.



I am definitely leaning towards that.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Thanks. I live in New Jersey and because of winter coats I would rather get the extended length. Hopefully it doesn't add too much to the price.



I don't think they charged extra for longer handles last time.


----------



## VanBod1525

anabg said:


> Thanks. I live in New Jersey and because of winter coats I would rather get the extended length. Hopefully it doesn't add too much to the price.


They didn't charge me to extend my handles by 2".


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Wow!  I would surely be tempted, except for the fact that I'm going away for a week and am afraid to miss the delivery.




Ha!  There is a way around that---you can request delayed shipping. [emoji6]


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Ha!  There is a way around that---you can request delayed shipping. [emoji6]




Really???  I had no idea that was possible!


----------



## tenKrat

How exciting!  You did it again, Moonfancy!  Like Odebdo, I will pass on this bespoke. I am content with my black vachetta Zhoe and black Africa Aphrodite. It will be fun to see all of your bags later!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Really???  I had no idea that was possible!




Oh, yes, just let Colette/Marco know when you would like them to ship your bag. They did that for me when I was going on a trip and knew I wouldn't be home to accept the package.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Oh, yes, just let Colette/Marco know when you would like them to ship your bag. They did that for me when I was going on a trip and knew I wouldn't be home to accept the package.




Thank you for that, tenKrat.  OMG!  Now I will have to think about this ...

P.S. Do you have any Massaccesi bags in pebbled leather?


----------



## mkpurselover

People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


----------



## Tankgirl

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.




Stunning!


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.



Stunning is right!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


Swoonworthy! I hope you don't mind getting stopped, cos it will happen a lot now ! So is the color more true to the first photo or your mod shot?


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.



Definitely is a showstopper!  Lovely shade.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> Swoonworthy! I hope you don't mind getting stopped, cos it will happen a lot now ! So is the color more true to the first photo or your mod shot?


Closer to the picture of must the bag.  I searched the internet for the closest color,  this is it.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that, tenKrat.  OMG!  Now I will have to think about this ...
> 
> P.S. Do you have any Massaccesi bags in pebbled leather?




Yes---pebbled turquoise Selene and pebbled     emerald Angel. Pebbled is durable. Love it.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.




Wow!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Wow!




That's good to know.  Thank you for that insight.


----------



## anabg

So...  Do we just individually email Valentina now?  How do these bespoke orders work?


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


I've been wanting to see your violet Athena and wow, this is beautiful!! Did you want a deeper color?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dear Pretty Purse People,

We did it!  Marco has accepted our Bespoke!  

I posted the Euro prices last night.  And here are the prices in USD:

Full Soulmate : $305
Midi: $270

CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT??  

Where and how else could you EVER get a MERINOS Soulmate for these unbelievable  prices?!  This is wonderful!  

All bags will be Soulmates in MM's black Merinos with dark gray signature linings.

You may choose between full and midi.

You may choose between silver and light gold hardware.

You may choose black Merinos straps or dark chocolate brown nappa straps.  

You may have your straps longer.  

Shipping is 25  $28.

I will be closing this Bespoke on Friday evening.  So if you are already on our list, please write to Colette and get your orders placed with her.  If you are not on the list, please don't wait too long to add your name.  I want all of us to get our black Merinos before it runs out, as is what happened with the blue Africa!  Marco might can get more black Merinos, but I have no idea how long we would have to wait for the tannery to provide it.

Orders to:  colette@marcomassaccesi.it

Black Merinos Soulmates.  This Bespoke is going to be one of the BEST ever!

Yay for us!!


*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, I'm sorry if I misled anyone.  A bespoke is for ONE style and ONE leather.  
*



sandysandiego said:


> Hi Moongirl!
> 
> Is it possible to do a Midi Minerva in the group bespoke?  I thought we had to stick to one style.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Dear Pretty Purse People,
> 
> 
> 
> We did it!  Marco has accepted our Bespoke!
> 
> 
> 
> I posted the Euro prices last night.  And here are the prices in USD:
> 
> 
> 
> Full Soulmate : $305
> 
> Midi: $270
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT??
> 
> 
> 
> Where and how else could you EVER get a MERINOS Soulmate for these unbelievable  prices?!  This is wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> All bags will be Soulmates in MM's black Merinos with dark gray signature linings.
> 
> 
> 
> You may choose between full and midi.
> 
> 
> 
> You may choose between silver and light gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> You may choose black Merinos straps or dark chocolate brown nappa straps.
> 
> 
> 
> You may have your straps longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping is 25  $28.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be closing this Bespoke on Friday evening.  So if you are already on our list, please write to Colette and get your orders placed with her.  If you are not on the list, please don't wait too long to add your name.  I want all of us to get our black Merinos before it runs out, as is what happened with the blue Africa!  Marco might can get more black Merinos, but I have no idea how long we would have to wait for the tannery to provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> Orders to:  colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> Black Merinos Soulmates.  This Bespoke is going to be one of the BEST ever!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for us!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Unbelievable!  I am on the verge of adding my name to the list ...

I wonder if shipping is free for 2 bags.


----------



## Moonfancy

*For this Bespoke we may choose silver or light gold hardware.  MM does carry a beautiful gunmetal, but he is not offering it for this bespoke. *



soramillay said:


> Thanks for all the helpful advice. I think I'm going to go for full size, all black, extended handles, grey lining, silver hardware (unless gunmetal is an option??).


----------



## Moonfancy

*So elegant!  I don't think I've ever seen a pocketbook like yours.  You have the only one like it in the world!  That is what is so great about Massaccesi - we can create our own, very special purses!

Lovely, mkpurselover.  It looks amazing on you!
*





mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


----------



## anabg

Still undecided on the color of the handles. If brown, I feel I should order gold hardware.  If black, I feel I should order silver hardware... Decisions....


----------



## Moonfancy

*My darling twin, Tankgirl: 

Yes, it is most certainly true you can ask MM to delay your shipping.

Are you considering this black Merinos Soulmate bespoke?  Do you have any Merinos yet?  This would be an awesome addition to your beautiful collection of Soulmates.

I hope you will join us, Tankgirl!  I really believe you would LOVE a black Merinos Soulmate!  *




Tankgirl said:


> Really???  I had no idea that was possible!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Full shipping charges apply to Bespokes.  Were you thinking of ordering another Soulmate along with this black Merinos one?
*



Tankgirl said:


> Unbelievable!  I am on the verge of adding my name to the list ...
> 
> I wonder if shipping is free for 2 bags.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *My darling twin, Tankgirl:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is most certainly true you can ask MM to delay your shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you considering this black Merinos Soulmate bespoke?  Do you have any Merinos yet?  This would be an awesome addition to your beautiful collection of Soulmates.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will join us, Tankgirl!  I really believe you would LOVE a black Merinos Soulmate!  *



Yes, I am SERIOUSLY considering adding my name to the list.  After all, using the current website as a guide, the only way one can get a black leather Soulmate is in calf (I am assuming), not merino, and since black calf is not one of the choices for a regular Soulmate, then the only way to get a black Soulmate in any leather is via bespoke, which costs more than a regular Soulmate.  I'm thinking to add a pebbled leather full Soulmate (for everyday use so I don't have to worry so much about unexpected rain) -- but the pebbled leather would be at the regular bespoke price, of course.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I pick yellow gold without a second thought because I am a Goldie Girl through and through.  However, I can see how this hardware thing can be a dilemma for someone who likes both metals.

You know what?  I think the yellow gold makes bags look elegant and rich.  I think the silver hardware gives the bags an edgy, more fun look.  

And I think our black Merinos can be dressed up or down.  This is just such a great bespoke!*







anabg said:


> Still undecided on the color of the handles. If brown, I feel I should order gold hardware.  If black, I feel I should order silver hardware... Decisions....


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *I pick yellow gold without a second thought because I am a Goldie Girl through and through.  However, I can see how this hardware thing can be a dilemma for someone who likes both metals.
> 
> You know what?  I think the yellow gold makes bags look elegant and rich.  I think the silver hardware gives the bags an edgy, more fun look.
> 
> And I think our black Merinos can be dressed up or down.  This is just such a great bespoke!*



Aaahh. You just made it tougher...  Lol!  But I am leaning towards gold hardware, too.  I just don't have much in silver.  I was thinking of diversifying, too.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Full shipping charges apply to Bespokes.  Were you thinking of ordering another Soulmate along with this black Merinos one?
> 
> *




Yes, a black pebbled leather Soulmate.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I hope you join us, sweetest Tankgirl!*





Tankgirl said:


> Yes, I am SERIOUSLY considering adding my name to the list.  After all, using the current website as a guide, the only way one can get a black leather Soulmate is in calf (I am assuming), not merino, and since black calf is not one of the choices for a regular Soulmate, then the only way to get a black Soulmate in any leather is via bespoke, which costs more than a regular Soulmate.  I'm thinking to add a pebbled leather full Soulmate (for everyday use so I don't have to worry so much about unexpected rain) -- but the pebbled leather would be at the regular bespoke price, of course.


----------



## pbnjam

I'm very tempted by this bespoke too! Black merino sounds sooo gorgeous! My only concern is that the straps will fall off my shoulders. 
Most shoulder bags don't work for me. However, since the straps for Soulmate are flat, I'm more hopeful it will work. 
Also for all Soulmate owners, do you find yourself using the long strap?


----------



## gack

I think gold hardware for rounded edges and silver for hard lines.


----------



## gack

Is removing the divider an option?


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *Full shipping charges apply to Bespokes.  Were you thinking of ordering another Soulmate along with this black Merinos one?
> *






Tankgirl said:


> Unbelievable!  I am on the verge of adding my name to the list ...
> 
> I wonder if shipping is free for 2 bags.



Last bespoke, I was considering ordering another bag too, and Marco told me my shipping would be free if I added a second. But I would confirm to make sure nothing has changed.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Still undecided on the color of the handles. If brown, I feel I should order gold hardware.  If black, I feel I should order silver hardware... Decisions....



The dark brown also looks good with silver!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Still undecided on the color of the handles. If brown, I feel I should order gold hardware.  If black, I feel I should order silver hardware... Decisions....




Just my two cents...i always do silver with black, but for my pebbled midi-Selene i went out on a limb and went with gold....stunning. I am so happy i went with gold!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, that would be wonderful!  Anyone else thinking of adding another bag to this bespoke?*



thedseer said:


> Last bespoke, I was considering ordering another bag too, and Marco told me my shipping would be free if I added a second. But I would confirm to make sure nothing has changed.


----------



## pdxhb

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


I just LOVE this!!! Thank you for sharing these pics. 

I can only imagine how often you are going to get stopped and complimented on this bag - it looks like it goes perfectly with your wardrobe too. Wear her in good health!


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, that would be wonderful!  Anyone else thinking of adding another bag to this bespoke?*


*ahem* um, yes. I am trying to temper my enthusiasm and keep it to two bags total, but may have my resolve weakening.

The other two I am considering are the Minerva Midi in dark grey pebbled with gunmetal hardware and the Divina Midi in Mahogany Vachetta. However my decision still has me on the fence a little, thinking about Selene as an alternative to Divina.... So many bags, so little time!


----------



## ajamy

pdxhb said:


> *ahem* um, yes. I am trying to temper my enthusiasm and keep it to two bags total, but may have my resolve weakening.
> 
> The other two I am considering are the Minerva Midi in dark grey pebbled with gunmetal hardware and the Divina Midi in Mahogany Vachetta. However my decision still has me on the fence a little, thinking about Selene as an alternative to Divina.... So many bags, so little time!


 
I've just about decided on a Divina Midi in mahogany Vacchetta - Anyone else thinking the same and perhaps we might have enough for a Divina Bespoke order?


I'm also thinking about a mini Zhoe but I'm not sure what leather.  I like the shade of the green moc croc, but ... there are very few pictures of the moc croc here on PF or FB but it looks like it could be a bit shiny and stiff (almost plasticky).  Even Collette didn't say much about the leather in her recent blog on the Zhoe.  Anyone got a bag in the moc croc who could comment on it please?


----------



## thedseer

Will someone who has both soulmate sizes post mod shots of both? I'm thinking about getting the full size but want to see how much bigger it looks worn. TIA!


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, I am SERIOUSLY considering adding my name to the list.  After all, using the current website as a guide, the only way one can get a black leather Soulmate is in calf (I am assuming), not merino, and since black calf is not one of the choices for a regular Soulmate, then the only way to get a black Soulmate in any leather is via bespoke, which costs more than a regular Soulmate.  I'm thinking to add a pebbled leather full Soulmate (for everyday use so I don't have to worry so much about unexpected rain) -- but the pebbled leather would be at the regular bespoke price, of course.




Ladies, I think it makes sense for me to sit this bespoke out.  God, I would love a merino Soulmate, but I don't need two black leather handbags in the same style.  I am having a hard enough time finding storage space for the Massaccesi handbags that I already have
 -- even though I've donated nine old handbags already.  Enjoy your beautiful black merino Soulmates, everyone!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.



MK this is the most gorgeous color Athena just stunning. It is the perfect color for you. You look amazing and I am not at all surprised you were stopped in the mall today in this outfit with this gorgeous bag. 

Congrats enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I've just about decided on a Divina Midi in mahogany Vacchetta - Anyone else thinking the same and perhaps we might have enough for a Divina Bespoke order?
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about a mini Zhoe but I'm not sure what leather.  I like the shade of the green moc croc, but ... there are very few pictures of the moc croc here on PF or FB but it looks like it could be a bit shiny and stiff (almost plasticky).  Even Collette didn't say much about the leather in her recent blog on the Zhoe.  Anyone got a bag in the moc croc who could comment on it please?




Hi Ajamy I have a moc croc in Cobalt blue in the Stella clutch/shoulder bag. I love the leather it is such a great pop of color and do not think it looks plasticky at all. I just took it out of the box I had my bags stored in because we are in the middle of moving to a new house. I am in a rental at the moment and there are boxes every where. I decided to open the box with my handbags and take a look at the Stella again. It is has a very subtle sheen to it so it does not look like shiny patent leather and it is not stiff. I love it and it looks especially nice as the leather for a Stella Clutch. I think Odebdo has a moc croc in the Zhoe if I remember correctly.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I think I'll be in as well. I've been tight on funds BUT I can't pass up 20% off and you're right Moonfancy ... black is a must-have colour!
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr




Darn I am keeping my eyes closed when I see the posts on the bespoke but I am so tempted!!! Just bought an ochre Midi Soulmate and my bag slush fund is depleted
If it were not the case I would definitely be in on this bespoke but I think I will have to sit this one out. I know it will be a great bag.


----------



## fatcatwhaley

I ordered another bag ( cognac merino  soulmate) along with our black merino soulmate bespoke and they combined shipping for me.  So I only just paid the shipping 25 euros along with the cost of the 2 bags  I'm so excited!!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> Hi Ajamy I have a moc croc in Cobalt blue in the Stella clutch/shoulder bag. I love the leather it is such a great pop of color and do not think it looks plasticky at all. I just took it out of the box I had my bags stored in because we are in the middle of moving to a new house. I am in a rental at the moment and there are boxes every where. I decided to open the box with my handbags and take a look at the Stella again. It is has a very subtle sheen to it so it does not look like shiny patent leather and it is not stiff. I love it and it looks especially nice as the leather for a Stella Clutch. I think Odebdo has a moc croc in the Zhoe if I remember correctly.




Thank you - that's really good to know.  Not sure if it has helped me make up my mind as this afternoon I had just about decided on asking Marco if the vachetta would suit a mini-zhoe, now I'm thinking how much I like the green of the moc croc, especially with a light sheen rather than shiny.  Decisions, decisions ....


----------



## tenKrat

fatcatwhaley said:


> I ordered another bag ( cognac merino  soulmate) along with our black merino soulmate bespoke and they combined shipping for me.  So I only just paid the shipping 25 euros along with the cost of the 2 bags  I'm so excited!!



Ohhhhhh....!!!!!  A cognac merino Soulmate will be gorgeous! I look forward to seeing pics of your delicious duo.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I'm in for a full size Soulmate, brown straps, silver hardware



You will be glad you chose the dark brown handles for this bag, Lenie!


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


Wow, that is an absolutely gorgeous colour. Good choice!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Wow!





msd_bags said:


> I've been wanting to see your violet Athena and wow, this is beautiful!! Did you want a deeper color?


Color is better than I thought it would be.


Moonfancy said:


> *So elegant!  I don't think I've ever seen a pocketbook like yours.  You have the only one like it in the world!  That is what is so great about Massaccesi - we can create our own, very special purses!
> 
> Lovely, mkpurselover.  It looks amazing on you!
> *





pdxhb said:


> I just LOVE this!!! Thank you for sharing these pics.
> 
> I can only imagine how often you are going to get stopped and complimented on this bag - it looks like it goes perfectly with your wardrobe too. Wear her in good health!





djfmn said:


> MK this is the most gorgeous color Athena just stunning. It is the perfect color for you. You look amazing and I am not at all surprised you were stopped in the mall today in this outfit with this gorgeous bag.
> 
> Congrats enjoy your fabulous new bag.





VanBod1525 said:


> Wow, that is an absolutely gorgeous colour. Good choice!



Thank you all for your comments!  I will need to get used to people swooning over this bag.


----------



## tenKrat

MM vachetta leather is to die for!  It looks and feels durable. I wouldn't worry too much if it got caught in unexpected rain and suffered a few raindrops. It looks like I could just wipe it off with a soft cloth and it would be fine. 

Zhoe is so versatile---she works wonderfully with casual clothes as well as with dressier outfits.

Black vachetta Zhoe and me at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu:


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> MM vachetta leather is to die for!  It looks and feels durable. I wouldn't worry too much if it got caught in unexpected rain and suffered a few raindrops. It looks like I could just wipe it off with a soft cloth and it would be fine.
> 
> Zhoe is so versatile---she works wonderfully with casual clothes as well as with dressier outfits.
> 
> Black vachetta Zhoe and me at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu:
> 
> View attachment 3172228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172230



Love it! I'm thinking about getting something in vachetta next. 







mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.



Beautiful color!


----------



## sandysandiego

So pretty!  The bag is too 



tenKrat said:


> MM vachetta leather is to die for!  It looks and feels durable. I wouldn't worry too much if it got caught in unexpected rain and suffered a few raindrops. It looks like I could just wipe it off with a soft cloth and it would be fine.
> 
> Zhoe is so versatile---she works wonderfully with casual clothes as well as with dressier outfits.
> 
> Black vachetta Zhoe and me at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu:
> 
> View attachment 3172228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172230


----------



## sandysandiego

mkpurselover said:


> People stopping me in the mall today, demaning to know where ever did I get this bag!  Here she is, Athena in violet.  Not nearly as bright as the MM website.  Closest color is pantone 272C.


Wow!  This is definitely your color!
Don't you just love have such a unique bag?


----------



## mary79

Hello! I'm new to this brand but all the bags here look AMAZING 

I live in Europe. How do I see the range and order a bag?

Thanks for any help for a newbie.


----------



## soramillay

mary79 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this brand but all the bags here look AMAZING
> 
> I live in Europe. How do I see the range and order a bag?
> 
> Thanks for any help for a newbie.


Welcome! The new website will be up in a few days. Otherwise, do check out their Facebook page and Colette's blog at http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca.


----------



## tenKrat

sandysandiego said:


> So pretty!  The bag is too




Yes, the scenery is pretty!  Thank you, Sandy!


----------



## tenKrat

Proof that Zhoe can hang any which way. This time as a clutch and ready for an evening out.


----------



## thedseer

mary79 said:


> Hello! I'm new to this brand but all the bags here look AMAZING
> 
> I live in Europe. How do I see the range and order a bag?
> 
> Thanks for any help for a newbie.



We also have an all photo reference thread that might be helpful. Welcome!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> MM vachetta leather is to die for!  It looks and feels durable. I wouldn't worry too much if it got caught in unexpected rain and suffered a few raindrops. It looks like I could just wipe it off with a soft cloth and it would be fine.
> 
> Zhoe is so versatile---she works wonderfully with casual clothes as well as with dressier outfits.
> 
> Black vachetta Zhoe and me at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu:
> 
> View attachment 3172228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172230




Lovely photos and nice bag!  P.S. I thought that was the Bishop Museum in the background.


----------



## mary79

Thank you very much! I was thrown because I couldn't find a working website for them.


----------



## anabg

Still mauling over the handle color + hardware.  I am usually not so indecisive.


----------



## msd_bags

I just paid for my bespoke order a while back.  I finally decided on a midi Soulmate with black handle, lengthened handles and silver hardware.  I keep going back and forth on the size, I've ordered a midi for a friend before but it's in a thicker leather (blue africa).  I hope the midi in slouchy merinos works for me!


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> MM vachetta leather is to die for!  It looks and feels durable. I wouldn't worry too much if it got caught in unexpected rain and suffered a few raindrops. It looks like I could just wipe it off with a soft cloth and it would be fine.
> 
> Zhoe is so versatile---she works wonderfully with casual clothes as well as with dressier outfits.
> 
> Black vachetta Zhoe and me at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu:
> 
> View attachment 3172228
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172230



You look lovely with your Zhoe!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I just paid for my bespoke order a while back.  I finally decided on a midi Soulmate with black handle, lengthened handles and silver hardware.  I keep going back and forth on the size, I've ordered a midi for a friend before but it's in a thicker leather (blue africa).  I hope the midi in slouchy merinos works for me!


Twins! Well almost... Cos I ordered the same combi but in a large. I think since I am embracing the slouchy style, might as well go all the way.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Twins! Well almost... Cos I ordered the same combi but in a large. I think since I am embracing the slouchy style, might as well go all the way.




Yay!! I totally get the slouchy and full size. But somehow I could not pull the trigger on it. I don't know why.  I think generally I'm liking smaller bags lately. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *Dear Pretty Purse People,
> 
> We did it!  Marco has accepted our Bespoke!
> 
> I posted the Euro prices last night.  And here are the prices in USD:
> 
> Full Soulmate : $305
> Midi: $270
> 
> CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT??
> 
> Where and how else could you EVER get a MERINOS Soulmate for these unbelievable  prices?!  This is wonderful!
> 
> All bags will be Soulmates in MM's black Merinos with dark gray signature linings.
> 
> You may choose between full and midi.
> 
> You may choose between silver and light gold hardware.
> 
> You may choose black Merinos straps or dark chocolate brown nappa straps.
> 
> You may have your straps longer.
> 
> Shipping is 25  $28.
> 
> I will be closing this Bespoke on Friday evening.  So if you are already on our list, please write to Colette and get your orders placed with her.  If you are not on the list, please don't wait too long to add your name.  I want all of us to get our black Merinos before it runs out, as is what happened with the blue Africa!  Marco might can get more black Merinos, but I have no idea how long we would have to wait for the tannery to provide it.
> 
> Orders to:  colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Black Merinos Soulmates.  This Bespoke is going to be one of the BEST ever!
> 
> Yay for us!!
> 
> 
> *


Thank you SO MUCH for organizing this bespoke!!! 

I am nearly done with my dithering and am just thrilled to have this merinos soulmate at the core of my bag wardrobe updates.  There is no value out there that even comes close!


----------



## pdxhb

ajamy said:


> I've just about decided on a Divina Midi in mahogany Vacchetta - Anyone else thinking the same and perhaps we might have enough for a Divina Bespoke order?
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about a mini Zhoe but I'm not sure what leather.  I like the shade of the green moc croc, but ... there are very few pictures of the moc croc here on PF or FB but it looks like it could be a bit shiny and stiff (almost plasticky).  Even Collette didn't say much about the leather in her recent blog on the Zhoe.  Anyone got a bag in the moc croc who could comment on it please?



I have a swatch of the croc in the blue and when I pulled it out of the envelope was very impressed with how supple and rich a leather it is. The embossing really adds dimension as opposed to feeling like a molded, plastic-y material. Sadly I don't (yet  ) have anything made up in this leather, but I saw that djfmn shared about her Stella which sounds just lovely! Seems like the structure of the Zhoe would also be a nice showcase for this selection. 

Back to the texture, though: in addition to the aspects related to the pattern, the sheen is noticeable. It's a higher sheen than the other leathers but it's not an overly uniform effect. 
I hope that helps and isn't too much blathering!


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> Still mauling over the handle color + hardware.  I am usually not so indecisive.



I am having the worst time with this decision too!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, I am SERIOUSLY considering adding my name to the list.  After all, using the current website as a guide, the only way one can get a black leather Soulmate is in calf (I am assuming), not merino, and since black calf is not one of the choices for a regular Soulmate, then the only way to get a black Soulmate in any leather is via bespoke, which costs more than a regular Soulmate.  I'm thinking to add a pebbled leather full Soulmate (for everyday use so I don't have to worry so much about unexpected rain) -- but the pebbled leather would be at the regular bespoke price, of course.




You should email Colette about a black pebbled Soulmate because it may not be a bespoke. Black pebbled leather is a regular leather for MM. I had an Olive pebbled leather Soulmate made and since the leather was in stock and part of their regular collection, I was charged regular price for it. It's worth asking.


----------



## ajamy

pdxhb said:


> I have a swatch of the croc in the blue and when I pulled it out of the envelope was very impressed with how supple and rich a leather it is. The embossing really adds dimension as opposed to feeling like a molded, plastic-y material. Sadly I don't (yet  ) have anything made up in this leather, but I saw that djfmn shared about her Stella which sounds just lovely! Seems like the structure of the Zhoe would also be a nice showcase for this selection.
> 
> Back to the texture, though: in addition to the aspects related to the pattern, the sheen is noticeable. It's a higher sheen than the other leathers but it's not an overly uniform effect.
> I hope that helps and isn't too much blathering!




It helps a lot pdxhb - thanks.   Along with the useful info from djfmn, I'm just about decided that I will get a Zhoe in this leather.  (only thing left is to decide what other bags I might add to the order). 


I love it how PF ladies will help in this way.


----------



## ajamy

soramillay said:


> Welcome! The new website will be up in a few days. Otherwise, do check out their Facebook page and Colette's blog at http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Take a look at Pinterest as well - lots of pics of last winter's and last summer's bags and colours.   And also our pictures only thread - http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...erence-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113-2.html


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> You should email Colette about a black pebbled Soulmate because it may not be a bespoke. Black pebbled leather is a regular leather for MM. I had an Olive pebbled leather Soulmate made and since the leather was in stock and part of their regular collection, I was charged regular price for it. It's worth asking.




That's a good point.  I will definitely do that!  Thank you, Lenie.


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> I am having the worst time with this decision too!



I emailed Colette to let her know I am part of the bespoke and to ask for advice with my dilemma (although I have an idea of what I am leaning towards). I am hoping to make a decision by the end of today. My mom might jump in, too. But she I asking me if the bag comes with a crossbody strap. It does, doesn't it?


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I emailed Colette to let her know I am part of the bespoke and to ask for advice with my dilemma (although I have an idea of what I am leaning towards). I am hoping to make a decision by the end of today. My mom might jump in, too. But she I asking me if the bag comes with a crossbody strap. It does, doesn't it?



Yep!


----------



## Odebdo

ajamy said:


> I've just about decided on a Divina Midi in mahogany Vacchetta - Anyone else thinking the same and perhaps we might have enough for a Divina Bespoke order?
> 
> 
> I'm also thinking about a mini Zhoe but I'm not sure what leather.  I like the shade of the green moc croc, but ... there are very few pictures of the moc croc here on PF or FB but it looks like it could be a bit shiny and stiff (almost plasticky).  Even Collette didn't say much about the leather in her recent blog on the Zhoe.  Anyone got a bag in the moc croc who could comment on it please?




I have a mini zhoe in red moc croc and it is wonderful! Yes, it has a sheen, but it does not feel plasticy at all. It hold the form of the bag, but is not stiff etc. It is new and only been used on e so not sure if it softens with use over time...but it is a lovely leather!


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> I emailed Colette to let her know I am part of the bespoke and to ask for advice with my dilemma (although I have an idea of what I am leaning towards). I am hoping to make a decision by the end of today. My mom might jump in, too. But she I asking me if the bag comes with a crossbody strap. It does, doesn't it?


Looking forward to hearing what your conversation with her reveals! 

This one is tough since a black bag as the basis is such an easy design point to start with.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> Looking forward to hearing what your conversation with her reveals!
> 
> This one is tough since a black bag as the basis is such an easy design point to start with.


I had the hardest time deciding between gold and silver too. Here was what I used to come to an decision, hope it helps!

1) Assess current black bag collection. I have more silver hw actually, but they are all small cross bodies. In terms of larger bags, I have two RM with gold hw and none with silver. Since I am getting the full size, I should fill the gap here.

2) Do I want accent touches or minimalist look? I love gold on black as it is so classy and jazzes up something simple. But it draws attention to the hw and I actually want the hw to not stand out so much for this bag. You might want the opposite and be concerned the bag looks too boring. Then you should choose gold.

3) When the hw tarnishes, will it still look good? I think tarnished silver still looks great with black. I think tarnished gold looks better on brown. Probably a minor consideration but useful if you need a tie breaker!


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> I had the hardest time deciding between gold and silver too. Here was what I used to come to an decision, hope it helps!
> 
> 1) Assess current black bag collection. I have more silver hw actually, but they are all small cross bodies. In terms of larger bags, I have two RM with gold hw and none with silver. Since I am getting the full size, I should fill the gap here.
> 
> 2) Do I want accent touches or minimalist look? I love gold on black as it is so classy and jazzes up something simple. But it draws attention to the hw and I actually want the hw to not stand out so much for this bag. You might want the opposite and be concerned the bag looks too boring. Then you should choose gold.
> 
> 3) When the hw tarnishes, will it still look good? I think tarnished silver still looks great with black. I think tarnished gold looks better on brown. Probably a minor consideration but useful if you need a tie breaker!


Definitely helpful! I appreciate your insight about the way the metal will wear-in over time.

In doing a quick review of my collection, I just decided on brown handles since I have a number of black / black bags of various sizes and types. The silver hardware feels like the right choice with that mix - a little contrast against the brown handles but it will wear nicely and fit as a less formal look.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Yep!



Thanks! I just messaged her.  I am hoping she joins in.


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> Looking forward to hearing what your conversation with her reveals!
> 
> This one is tough since a black bag as the basis is such an easy design point to start with.



She said if I have other black bags I should consider the brown handles.  They add dimension to the bag.  She said either hardware will look good with brown handles.  This is where it gets difficult for me because I agree about the brown handles and actually that was my original decision. But I would like silver hardware, just to fill a gap, and I think brown handles will look best with gold hardware.


----------



## anabg

So I decided to order:
- midi size black merino soulmate
- gray lining
- gold hardware
- extended brown handles

And I ordered 2 identical bags.  My mom started telling me what she wanted and it was exactly what I ordered for myself!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, count me in for the bespoke.  I can always get a pebbled leather Soulmate in another color later.


----------



## Moonfancy

_BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_

*Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?

This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!  

Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.

Okay, here is our list, ladies.   

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. anabg
7. Moonstarr
8. anabag
9. anabag's mama
10. Tank Girl
*


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *




Yay!  Thank you for putting this bespoke together, Moonfancy.  I've placed my order with Colette already.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, My Beloved Friend, Tankgirl!  Yay!* 



Tankgirl said:


> Yay!  Thank you for putting this bespoke together, Moonfancy.  I've placed my order with Colette already.


----------



## Moonstarr

I just placed my order with Colette ... Midi Soulmate, silver hardware, brown handles ... otherwise everything standard. Can't wait! Thanks for setting this up Moonfancy!


----------



## sandysandiego

Tankgirl said:


> Yay!  Thank you for putting this bespoke together, Moonfancy.  I've placed my order with Colette already.


I too have placed my order with Colette!
Thank you!


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *


Moonfancy, I think you missed fatcatwhaley, cowumbut and lenie. 

ETA: I think anabg ordered 2 bags, not 3. So total of 12?

I have also ordered and paid with Colette. Hope this makes less work for you. Thanks for organizing this bespoke, we love you!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Moonfancy, I think you missed fatcatwhaley, cowumbut and lenie. So total of 13?




I am in the list too many times.  I think it would be 12.


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *



I ordered and paid for my bespoke yesterday. 

Midi Soulmate
Black handles 2 inches longer 
Wide shoulder strap
No centre compartment 
Light gold hardware. 

Can't wait! Thanks Moonfancy.


----------



## anabg

I just paid for my 2 bags.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks Moonfancy for putting up this bespoke!! Mine has also been ordered and paid for. [emoji4]


----------



## thedseer

Does Marco want the final count before his website debuts because he's expecting a bunch of orders after it debuts? I think I'll probably sit this one out because I can't decide tonight.


----------



## anabg

Yes, thank you, Moonfancy.

I really hope he doesn't come out with anything new for a while.  I am tapped out.  [emoji23]. Although there is still that olive green in pebbled leather midi Divina, I keep thinking about.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Yes, thank you, Moonfancy.
> 
> I really hope he doesn't come out with anything new for a while.  I am tapped out.  [emoji23]. Although there is still that olive green in pebbled leather midi Divina, I keep thinking about.


haha, Anabg, I am totally in the same boat. I was telling Colette that I will have to go back for Little M in black vachetta in Spring. I need to bunker down for winter and go on a bag ban.


----------



## fatcatwhaley

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *



I'm part of the list too for the bespoke  . However, I already wrote to Colette ( I ordered our bespoke - mines in black merino soul mate middi with extra 2 inch shoulder strap in gold hardware.... I ordered this along with a cognac merino middi soulmate which I paid  regular price..and I've paid for both bags already)


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> She said if I have other black bags I should consider the brown handles.  They add dimension to the bag.  She said either hardware will look good with brown handles.  This is where it gets difficult for me because I agree about the brown handles and actually that was my original decision. But I would like silver hardware, just to fill a gap, and I think brown handles will look best with gold hardware.



Great perspective on the brown adding dimension. I didn't quite have that articulated but it's a perfect way of describing it. The detail on the handles and their attachment to the main body of the bag is such a special aspect of the design.

It's funny, I hemmed and hawed over the gold vs silver hardware - I tipped over the edge to silver even though I selected the brown handles. In part it was because the gold hardware in my bag collection is almost all a darker tumbled brass, so a new selection seemed like a good idea for my own versatility.

I can't wait to see your bespoke! I am sure it will be gorgeous.  The warmth of the gold will be wonderful against the brown.


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *


Still SO excited and quite certain that this is a fabulous opportunity. How often do we see such beautiful design in a wardrobe essential like this?

Thank you once again for all the organizing and communication to make this happen!!!

Today I finalized a rather exuberant order including my bespoke Soulmate Midi and paid up.


----------



## pdxhb

fatcatwhaley said:


> I'm part of the list too for the bespoke  . However, I already wrote to Colette ( I ordered our bespoke - mines in black merino soul mate middi with extra 2 inch shoulder strap in gold hardware.... I ordered this along with a cognac merino middi soulmate which I paid  regular price..and I've paid for both bags already)


Cannot wait to see the cognac merinos as a Soulmate! She will be beautiful.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> _BLACK MERINOS SOULMATE BESPOKE_
> 
> *Let me just say again that this Bespoke is not one you will regret.  Yes, you can get another style in the black Merinos.  HOWEVER, the Soulmate is Marco's most sought-after and beloved styles, one you won't find in collections of other designers.  With its imaginative shape and its perfect drape . . . for this incredible price tag?
> 
> This is a once in a lifetime deal, ladies!
> 
> Please tell me if this list below is correct.  I will leave this bespoke open for a few more hours yet.  But then I have to close it because Marco needs a final count before the debut of his new website.  Marco has spend 835,194 hours on the new website and wants us all to love it!  Thank you, Marco.
> 
> Okay, here is our list, ladies.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. anabg
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> *




Don't forget me! I already emailed Colette and paid for the bespoke.


----------



## anabg

Now, the wait....  [emoji180][emoji162]


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> Great perspective on the brown adding dimension. I didn't quite have that articulated but it's a perfect way of describing it. The detail on the handles and their attachment to the main body of the bag is such a special aspect of the design.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, I hemmed and hawed over the gold vs silver hardware - I tipped over the edge to silver even though I selected the brown handles. In part it was because the gold hardware in my bag collection is almost all a darker tumbled brass, so a new selection seemed like a good idea for my own versatility.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see your bespoke! I am sure it will be gorgeous.  The warmth of the gold will be wonderful against the brown.





I would love to see what the brown handles look against silver.  I think I went with the safer option, while you opted for the edgier one.  I could have used some silver in my life...  Oh well, with the next bag...


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> haha, Anabg, I am totally in the same boat. I was telling Colette that I will have to go back for Little M in black vachetta in Spring. I need to bunker down for winter and go on a bag ban.




Little Ms M in vachetta...  That will be an interesting bag.  

I am hoping to maybe have a Xmas present from them.  Haha.. 

Is it just me or MM should expand to wallets, card cases and other small leather goods?


----------



## Moonfancy

*No, anabag -- Marco will not be bringing out new styles any time soon.* 




anabg said:


> Yes, thank you, Moonfancy.
> 
> I really hope he doesn't come out with anything new for a while.  I am tapped out.  [emoji23]. Although there is still that olive green in pebbled leather midi Divina, I keep thinking about.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay -- FINAL LIST?  Did I leave anyone out?

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. Fatcatwhaley
7. Moonstarr
8. anabag
9. anabag's Mama 
10. Tank Girl
11. Cowumbut
12. Lenie

This the list I have.  Anyone going to add.  I fell asleep before closing this last night. *


----------



## thedseer

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay -- FINAL LIST?  Did I leave anyone out?
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. Fatcatwhaley
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's Mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> 11. Cowumbut
> 12. Lenie
> 
> This the list I have.  Anyone going to add.  I fell asleep before closing this last night. *



I slept on it-I'm going to add my name. I'll go ahead and email Colette.

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. Fatcatwhaley
7. Moonstarr
8. anabag
9. anabag's Mama 
10. Tank Girl
11. Cowumbut
12. Lenie
13. thedseer


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> I slept on it-I'm going to add my name. I'll go ahead and email Colette.
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. Fatcatwhaley
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's Mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> 11. Cowumbut
> 12. Lenie
> 13. thedseer


Hurray, we shall be the *Lucky Halloween Thirteen*!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, Precious Purse People!

1. Moonfancy
2. Pdxhb
3. Sandy
4. Soramillay
5. msd_bags
6. Fatcatwhaley
7. Moonstarr
8. anabag
9. anabag's Mama 
10. Tank Girl
11. Cowumbut
12. Lenie
13. thedseer*

*This black Merinos Soulmate  Bespoke is now officially closed.*


----------



## gack

You guys, this is going to be amazeballs.


----------



## gack

If ever a full Selene with zips happens I'll spaz.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> Still SO excited and quite certain that this is a fabulous opportunity. How often do we see such beautiful design in a wardrobe essential like this?
> 
> Thank you once again for all the organizing and communication to make this happen!!!
> 
> Today I finalized a rather exuberant order including my bespoke Soulmate Midi and paid up.



Ooh, what else did you order? Pray tell.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Ooh, what else did you order? Pray tell.


I am feeling a little shy at my own enthusiasm - but am pretty sure you all will understand! 

Here is The List of new family members:

Group bespoke Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles, silver hardware (handles extended 2")
Minerva Midi in dark grey pebbled with gunmetal hardware and pink lining
Selene Zip Midi in Lead with silver hardware and lining, with added cross body strap (frequently need hands-free at work)
Phoebe in emerald green pebbled
Small organizer in grey suede

Can't wait to have a new black bag! They are always my workhorses and it's so good to have a newbie joining the pack to replace a very worn favorite.
The Dark Grey Minerva is just a dream and I am so excited - it's replacing a grey satchel that I actually wore out a couple years ago. Like wore through the leather on all corners and the underside of the handles because I used and abused it so much.
I was all ready to order a Divina in the Mahogany Vachetta for a new work tote but then I asked Colette whether the Lead Africa would be available into January. She told me that it is getting scarce - it's been on my wish list since I first started lurking here, so Mahogany Vachetta is deferred, Lead is coming my way. Wooo! I figure she will be a nice alternative to the dark grey pebbled and very durable. Colette said that she will add a nice swagger to my collection, and I love the idea of that.
Phoebe may be a gift for my MIL depending on what DH thinks. If not for her, she will add to my daily clutch rotation. I nest a clutch or pouch within my work tote or larger bag so I have something for quick errands and taking to in-house meetings.
Last but not least, the organizer - I have not found any beautiful ones out there, so this will be a welcome change. 

*phew* two of the three are replacing worn out favorites. Nevertheless, my budget will have to recover for a few months.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're so sweet, soramillay!  This is not hard work for me;  I love organizing Bespokes!  Its so fun when we can get a good group together and all receive these super-great discounts on spendy purses.  And we ALL have to pull together before Marco will give us the OKAY.  So thank all y'all for helping this Bespoke get off the ground!*  




soramillay said:


> Moonfancy, I think you missed fatcatwhaley, cowumbut and lenie.
> 
> ETA: I think anabg ordered 2 bags, not 3. So total of 12?
> 
> I have also ordered and paid with Colette. Hope this makes less work for you. Thanks for organizing this bespoke, we love you!


----------



## thedseer

pdxhb said:


> I am feeling a little shy at my own enthusiasm - but am pretty sure you all will understand!
> 
> Here is The List of new family members:
> 
> Group bespoke Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles, silver hardware (handles extended 2")
> Minerva Midi in dark grey pebbled with gunmetal hardware and pink lining
> Selene Zip Midi in Lead with silver hardware and lining, with added cross body strap (frequently need hands-free at work)
> Phoebe in emerald green pebbled
> Small organizer in grey suede
> 
> Can't wait to have a new black bag! They are always my workhorses and it's so good to have a newbie joining the pack to replace a very worn favorite.
> The Dark Grey Minerva is just a dream and I am so excited - it's replacing a grey satchel that I actually wore out a couple years ago. Like wore through the leather on all corners and the underside of the handles because I used and abused it so much.
> I was all ready to order a Divina in the Mahogany Vachetta for a new work tote but then I asked Colette whether the Lead Africa would be available into January. She told me that it is getting scarce - it's been on my wish list since I first started lurking here, so Mahogany Vachetta is deferred, Lead is coming my way. Wooo! I figure she will be a nice alternative to the dark grey pebbled and very durable. Colette said that she will add a nice swagger to my collection, and I love the idea of that.
> Phoebe may be a gift for my MIL depending on what DH thinks. If not for her, she will add to my daily clutch rotation. I nest a clutch or pouch within my work tote or larger bag so I have something for quick errands and taking to in-house meetings.
> Last but not least, the organizer - I have not found any beautiful ones out there, so this will be a welcome change.
> 
> *phew* two of the three are replacing worn out favorites. Nevertheless, my budget will have to recover for a few months.



Your choices sound amazing! Can't wait for your reveals!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, so well, we just finished organizing a Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke.  We can't just sit around here and stop yakking about pocketbooks!

What purse are all y'all thinking about now?  It's never too late to be planning the next bag, you know.  That's what purse people do.  There is always a particular pocketbook winking at and flirting with you

I want another full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in bronze, but she was one of the earlier MM versions and doesn't have any zips.  I wish MM would put a top zipper on the Selene.  I also wish MM would get a darker green.  Like a real emerald green.  I do know Marco uses the tannery names.  But I've seen the tannery name for Emerald, and their name ain't it.  The squeaky wheel always gets the grease, so you can be positive sure I am going to be squeaking until Marco wants to throw me headfirst in a dang BARREL of grease.  And dark green emerald will not only be gorgeous in the spring and summer, but it will be perfect for winter and Christmas!*
:xtree::rockettes::xtree:


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, so well, we just finished organizing a Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke.  We can't just sit around here and stop yakking about pocketbooks!
> 
> 
> 
> What purse are all y'all thinking about now?  It's never too late to be planning the next bag, you know.  That's what purse people do.  There is always a particular pocketbook winking at and flirting with you
> 
> 
> 
> I want another full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in bronze, but she was one of the earlier MM versions and doesn't have any zips.  I wish MM would put a top zipper on the Selene.  I also wish MM would get a darker green.  Like a real emerald green.  I do know Marco uses the tannery names.  But I've seen the tannery name for Emerald, and their name ain't it.  The squeaky wheel always gets the grease, so you can be positive sure I am going to be squeaking until Marco wants to throw me headfirst in a dang BARREL of grease.  And dark green emerald will not only be gorgeous in the spring and summer, but it will be perfect for winter and Christmas!*
> 
> :xtree::rockettes::xtree:




Moonfancy, Moonfancy!  What will we do with you?  If we keep going at such a fast pace, how will our bank accounts keep up!


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, so well, we just finished organizing a Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke.  We can't just sit around here and stop yakking about pocketbooks!
> 
> 
> 
> What purse are all y'all thinking about now?  It's never too late to be planning the next bag, you know.  That's what purse people do.  There is always a particular pocketbook winking at and flirting with you
> 
> 
> 
> I want another full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in bronze, but she was one of the earlier MM versions and doesn't have any zips.  I wish MM would put a top zipper on the Selene.  I also wish MM would get a darker green.  Like a real emerald green.  I do know Marco uses the tannery names.  But I've seen the tannery name for Emerald, and their name ain't it.  The squeaky wheel always gets the grease, so you can be positive sure I am going to be squeaking until Marco wants to throw me headfirst in a dang BARREL of grease.  And dark green emerald will not only be gorgeous in the spring and summer, but it will be perfect for winter and Christmas!*
> 
> :xtree::rockettes::xtree:




You are such an enabler-I love it!!
What about a Ruby Merino Diva or a mahogany vachetta Selene ?


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, so well, we just finished organizing a Black Merinos Soulmate Bespoke.  We can't just sit around here and stop yakking about pocketbooks!
> 
> What purse are all y'all thinking about now?  It's never too late to be planning the next bag, you know.  That's what purse people do.  There is always a particular pocketbook winking at and flirting with you
> 
> I want another full Selene with zips.  I have a full Selene in bronze, but she was one of the earlier MM versions and doesn't have any zips.  I wish MM would put a top zipper on the Selene.  I also wish MM would get a darker green.  Like a real emerald green.  I do know Marco uses the tannery names.  But I've seen the tannery name for Emerald, and their name ain't it.  The squeaky wheel always gets the grease, so you can be positive sure I am going to be squeaking until Marco wants to throw me headfirst in a dang BARREL of grease.  And dark green emerald will not only be gorgeous in the spring and summer, but it will be perfect for winter and Christmas!*
> :xtree::rockettes::xtree:


Wonderful enabling!

I always hope for good greens. Not only the emerald you're describing but murky, super dark hues. 

For the next: in the batch of swatches I have, the natural calf is really calling to me, but I'm better with a more oval base on structured bags  - corners get abused in my evil over-use of such things. Still that little Miss M is stunning. If a deep green was available....THAT would be amazing!


----------



## thedseer

I ended up surprising myself and getting the full soulmate. Also went with longer brown handles and silver hardware. Can't wait!

I have a few others on my wish list (including a mini zhoe, another midi soulmate, a diva, and a vachetta Minerva). And yeah...I don't need all of those. So I need to go through my closet, inventory, maybe get rid of some things and figure out where I have gaps in my bag wardrobe.


----------



## Tankgirl

For those who have Massaccesi bags in pebbled leather, which style is your favorite?


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> I am feeling a little shy at my own enthusiasm - but am pretty sure you all will understand!
> 
> Here is The List of new family members:
> 
> Group bespoke Soulmate Midi with dark brown handles, silver hardware (handles extended 2")
> Minerva Midi in dark grey pebbled with gunmetal hardware and pink lining
> Selene Zip Midi in Lead with silver hardware and lining, with added cross body strap (frequently need hands-free at work)
> Phoebe in emerald green pebbled
> Small organizer in grey suede
> 
> Can't wait to have a new black bag! They are always my workhorses and it's so good to have a newbie joining the pack to replace a very worn favorite.
> The Dark Grey Minerva is just a dream and I am so excited - it's replacing a grey satchel that I actually wore out a couple years ago. Like wore through the leather on all corners and the underside of the handles because I used and abused it so much.
> I was all ready to order a Divina in the Mahogany Vachetta for a new work tote but then I asked Colette whether the Lead Africa would be available into January. She told me that it is getting scarce - it's been on my wish list since I first started lurking here, so Mahogany Vachetta is deferred, Lead is coming my way. Wooo! I figure she will be a nice alternative to the dark grey pebbled and very durable. Colette said that she will add a nice swagger to my collection, and I love the idea of that.
> Phoebe may be a gift for my MIL depending on what DH thinks. If not for her, she will add to my daily clutch rotation. I nest a clutch or pouch within my work tote or larger bag so I have something for quick errands and taking to in-house meetings.
> Last but not least, the organizer - I have not found any beautiful ones out there, so this will be a welcome change.
> 
> *phew* two of the three are replacing worn out favorites. Nevertheless, my budget will have to recover for a few months.


Not crazy at all, I think your choices are very practical and meet many of your needs. How sweet of you to think of your MIL. And just think, for so many bags, you are paying less than you would for a Chanel... 

So for me, I am on a bag ban until Spring... Barring some mega sales... Hopefully I will be good. But I would love to line up the following at some point:

1) Black vacchetta Little M M with gunpowder hw. Colette and Marco have discussed other leathers for Miss M and agreed this would be beautiful. I asked about the Africas but they would not be suitable.

2) Pale pink pebbled midi Minerva with gold hw, MM has a color called Pink Doll that might work but I'll have to see a swatch... I'm looking for a blush color. I would want a top zipper on this one and no inside divider.

3) Black Africa Selene Zip. No idea what size I want... Probably the full size. Maybe Moonfancy will organize another bespoke if she can get her dark emerald leather and I can jump on board again!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> For those who have Massaccesi bags in pebbled leather, which style is your favorite?




Soulmate, but the Minerva is very close. Love them both because they are so different.


----------



## oliviaolive

Do you guys know when the MM site will be back up? I been checking this past week for updates...


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> For those who have Massaccesi bags in pebbled leather, which style is your favorite?




I love the midi Soulmate but a close second is the midi Selene and the Aphrodite.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I love the midi Soulmate but a close second is the midi Selene and the Aphrodite.




What colors did you choose for your pebbled leather bags?


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> What colors did you choose for your pebbled leather bags?




Tankgirl I have the following pebbled leather bags:


Purple Aphrodite
Pearl Grey Aphrodite
Taupe Midi Minerva
Purple Midi Minerva
Africa Lead Midi Selene 
Amaranto Midi Selene
Africa Lead Phoebe
Turquoise Phoebe
Africa Blue Midi Soulmate
Africa Bronze Midi Soulmate
Africa Blue Zhoe
Africa Lead Midi Selene (Birthday gift for my daughter)
Taupe Phoebe 
Purple Phoebe


----------



## Tankgirl

Wow!  What a diverse collection of styles and colors!  Such an inspiration!


----------



## gack

Did I see the words full Selene with zips? &#128565;


----------



## Tankgirl

What do you think about a full Soulmate in burgundy pebbled leather?


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> What do you think about a full Soulmate in burgundy pebbled leather?




The color is really really similar to mahogany vachetta. I put my mom's pebbled burgundy selene midi against my niece's mahogany vachetta selene and they were almost identical.


----------



## soramillay

Tankgirl said:


> What do you think about a full Soulmate in burgundy pebbled leather?


Think it would be beautiful. Isn't your lovely Ocean pebbled leather? Or is it something else?


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Think it would be beautiful. Isn't your lovely Ocean pebbled leather? Or is it something else?




Marco said Beloved Ocean is calf leather.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> What do you think about a full Soulmate in burgundy pebbled leather?




That would be gorgeous!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> That would be gorgeous!




It's growing on me.  I've never had a burgundy bag.  I think you have a red Soulmate, don't you?


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> It's growing on me.  I've never had a burgundy bag.  I think you have a red Soulmate, don't you?




I have a Soulmate in Ruby Merino and a Minerva in Amaranto. Burgundy is a deeper color than any of the Reds I have. It looks like a rich, saturated color.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I have a Soulmate in Ruby Merino and a Minerva in Amaranto. Burgundy is a deeper color than any of the Reds I have. It looks like a rich, saturated color.




That's it -- you have a ruby merino!  That was my inspiration as I look for a color for a pebbled leather Soulmate.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> That's it -- you have a ruby merino!  That was my inspiration as I look for a color for a pebbled leather Soulmate.




The Ruby merino is a great true red. The leather isn't pebbled.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> The Ruby merino is a great true red. The leather isn't pebbled.




I know that.  But the color, Ruby, got me thinking about a color in the red family for the pebbled Soulmate that I want to order.  Since I joined the black merino bespoke, I didn't want to order a black pebbled Soulmate as I had previously planned to do since it would be redundant.


----------



## ginaf20697

I really want something in ruby merino. Hopefully they will have something I like in a standard model.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> I know that.  But the color, Ruby, got me thinking about a color in the red family for the pebbled Soulmate that I want to order.  Since I joined the black merino bespoke, I didn't want to order a black pebbled Soulmate as I had previously planned to do since it would be redundant.




The Amaranto is a beautiful red in the pebbled leather. The burgundy is deeper with slight brownish undertones. Either would be gorgeous in a Soulmate.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> The color is really really similar to mahogany vachetta. I put my mom's pebbled burgundy selene midi against my niece's mahogany vachetta selene and they were almost identical.


This is a good point to think about, tankgirl, cos you have the mahogany vacchetta right? Maybe the amarantha would be better?


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> This is a good point to think about, tankgirl, cos you have the mahogany vacchetta right? Maybe the amarantha would be better?




Yes, indeed.  Thank you very much for pointing that out.  Back to the drawing board ...


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, indeed.  Thank you very much for pointing that out.  Back to the drawing board ...



I have an amaranto midi Selene and I love the color it is a deep saturated red.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I have an amaranto midi Selene and I love the color it is a deep saturated red.




Are there any pictures of it on this thread?


----------



## gack

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags...eference-pictures-only-no-chatter-908113.html


----------



## gack

Sorry I don't know how to go to a specific picture


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Are there any pictures of it on this thread?



Posts 8, 17, and 47 of the reference thread has pictures of amaranto.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Posts 8, 17, and 47 of the reference thread has pictures of amaranto.




Thank you!  Beautiful color!


----------



## djfmn

I am interested to know what the vacchetta leather is like? I have looked at it but the photos are not giving me a good feel for this type of leather. I am on the fence about whether I like this leather or not.

Would love hear from the ladies who have purchased a Massaccesi bag in this leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I am interested to know what the vacchetta leather is like? I have looked at it but the photos are not giving me a good feel for this type of leather. I am on the fence about whether I like this leather or not.
> 
> Would love hear from the ladies who have purchased a Massaccesi bag in this leather.




djfmn, when Colette and I had an email discussion about my Vachetta Soulmate, here is what she said about that leather: "I believe the Vacchettas will age beautifully and break in over time.  While they are thicker, these are extraordinary leathers.  Many design houses will only use this leather for their top lines, and some only use it for trim it is so special."  To that I will add that it is indeed thicker and therefore heavier than calf or nabuk.  It is not at first as pliable as calf (i.e., the slouchy factor), but it reflects light in the most beautiful way.


----------



## Cowumbut

djfmn said:


> I am interested to know what the vacchetta leather is like? I have looked at it but the photos are not giving me a good feel for this type of leather. I am on the fence about whether I like this leather or not.
> 
> Would love hear from the ladies who have purchased a Massaccesi bag in this leather.



Also, drop Colette a line for some samples in the Vachetta and maybe merino and calf so you can compare. It is definitely thicker and had a lovely finish. It will take a little while to break in for sure but not as long as my Africa leather I would guess.


----------



## thedseer

Does anyone know what happened with the vachetta color differences? Were they able to get leather in the original rust color that there were swatches of?


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Does anyone know what happened with the vachetta color differences? Were they able to get leather in the original rust color that there were swatches of?



I was going to ask her but never did.  I was thinking of a midi Divina in either rust vachetta or olive green pebbled. But I got sidetracked by the bespoke.


----------



## Moonfancy

*This I will happily do for you, soramillay!  Anything for a member of the sacred circle of leather, which is formed by a myriad of beautiful handles and straps, all deeply saturated with colors so astonishing that they seem not to be of this world!  Where flowers are made of buckles and leaves are zippers.  And the ground beneath the sacred circle of leather...  Lining.  In any color you love.  If ever it rains, the streams of rain are tassels.  And the sun, the adored sun, is Ancient African Gold.  In the night sky, twinkling down at us, are little golden squares, some plain, and some bearing the precious letter, M.

Aye, I say to you, dearest soramillay.  Soon we will relieve your profound longing for a magnificent Black Africa Selene Zip.  'Tis why we have found each other, supported and enabled each other.  We are a mighty force, not easily fooled by those who would have us believe other circles of leather are real.  We know in the hearts of our souls that M is true.  We realize where M lives.  We've seen the likenesses of his hands upon the very materials that fashion his venerable craft.

You shall have the bag for which you pine, soramillay!  MM members will nay disappoint you!

May the sublime scent of luxurious leather surround you always.  

I remain your devoted Leather-Loving, Paramour of Purses  -  Moonfancy*





soramillay said:


> 3) Black Africa Selene Zip. No idea what size I want... Probably the full size. Maybe Moonfancy will organize another bespoke if she can get her dark emerald leather and I can jump on board again!


----------



## Moonfancy

*It's really sad that you don't like MM bags.*
:lolots:



djfmn said:


> Tankgirl I have the following pebbled leather bags:
> 
> 
> Purple Aphrodite
> Pearl Grey Aphrodite
> Taupe Midi Minerva
> Purple Midi Minerva
> Africa Lead Midi Selene
> Amaranto Midi Selene
> Africa Lead Phoebe
> Turquoise Phoebe
> Africa Blue Midi Soulmate
> Africa Bronze Midi Soulmate
> Africa Blue Zhoe
> Africa Lead Midi Selene (Birthday gift for my daughter)
> Taupe Phoebe
> Purple Phoebe


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yes*



gack said:


> Did I see the words full Selene with zips? &#128565;


----------



## gack

Definitely not pebbled *wink*


----------



## gack

Oh Moonie you minx


----------



## carterazo

Moonfancy said:


> *This I will happily do for you, soramillay!  Anything for a member of the sacred circle of leather, which is formed by a myriad of beautiful handles and straps, all deeply saturated with colors so astonishing that they seem not to be of this world!  Where flowers are made of buckles and leaves are zippers.  And the ground beneath the sacred circle of leather...  Lining.  In any color you love.  If ever it rains, the streams of rain are tassels.  And the sun, the adored sun, is Ancient African Gold.  In the night sky, twinkling down at us, are little golden squares, some plain, and some bearing the precious letter, M.
> 
> Aye, I say to you, dearest soramillay.  Soon we will relieve your profound longing for a magnificent Black Africa Selene Zip.  'Tis why we have found each other, supported and enabled each other.  We are a mighty force, not easily fooled by those who would have us believe other circles of leather are real.  We know in the hearts of our souls that M is true.  We realize where M lives.  We've seen the likenesses of his hands upon the very materials that fashion his venerable craft.
> 
> You shall have the bag for which you pine, soramillay!  MM members will nay disappoint you!
> 
> May the sublime scent of luxurious leather surround you always.
> 
> I remain your devoted Leather-Loving, Paramour of Purses  -  Moonfancy*



Oh Moonfancy, I always enjoy your way with words! No matter who you're talking to,  it's so much fun for the rest of us. Hugs!


----------



## anabg

If anyone ever does a dark green bespoke (a shade that could be considered neutral like military green), I would consider it.  I would also consider a jewel tone.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> djfmn, when Colette and I had an email discussion about my Vachetta Soulmate, here is what she said about that leather: "I believe the Vacchettas will age beautifully and break in over time.  While they are thicker, these are extraordinary leathers.  Many design houses will only use this leather for their top lines, and some only use it for trim it is so special."  To that I will add that it is indeed thicker and therefore heavier than calf or nabuk.  It is not at first as pliable as calf (i.e., the slouchy factor), but it reflects light in the most beautiful way.





Thanks Tankgirl I appreciate all the insight and information about this leather it is really helpful.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Thanks Tankgirl I appreciate all the insight and information about this leather it is really helpful.




You are so welcome.


----------



## djfmn

Moonfancy said:


> *It's really sad that you don't like MM bags.*
> :lolots:




Moonfancy you are so funny!!! As you can tell I really don't like MM bags


----------



## djfmn

Cowumbut said:


> Also, drop Colette a line for some samples in the Vachetta and maybe merino and calf so you can compare. It is definitely thicker and had a lovely finish. It will take a little while to break in for sure but not as long as my Africa leather I would guess.



Thanks Cowumbut I might do that. I have got samples of MM leather and it gave me some idea of what the leather is like. Although if I had gone with what the sample looked like in the orange calf I would probably not have bought my orange Zhoe. The bag was very different to how the sample leather looked. 

I love hearing from the tpf ladies they always give honest, objective and open feedback about their MM bags and the different leathers. That really helps me in making a decision about what leather and style I am looking for.


----------



## soramillay

Moonfancy said:


> *This I will happily do for you, soramillay!  Anything for a member of the sacred circle of leather, which is formed by a myriad of beautiful handles and straps, all deeply saturated with colors so astonishing that they seem not to be of this world!  Where flowers are made of buckles and leaves are zippers.  And the ground beneath the sacred circle of leather...  Lining.  In any color you love.  If ever it rains, the streams of rain are tassels.  And the sun, the adored sun, is Ancient African Gold.  In the night sky, twinkling down at us, are little golden squares, some plain, and some bearing the precious letter, M.
> 
> Aye, I say to you, dearest soramillay.  Soon we will relieve your profound longing for a magnificent Black Africa Selene Zip.  'Tis why we have found each other, supported and enabled each other.  We are a mighty force, not easily fooled by those who would have us believe other circles of leather are real.  We know in the hearts of our souls that M is true.  We realize where M lives.  We've seen the likenesses of his hands upon the very materials that fashion his venerable craft.
> 
> You shall have the bag for which you pine, soramillay!  MM members will nay disappoint you!
> 
> May the sublime scent of luxurious leather surround you always.
> 
> I remain your devoted Leather-Loving, Paramour of Purses  -  Moonfancy*


Dear Moonfancy, you shall lead our Wild (MM) Hunt and we shall stream behind you with our shimmering, glittering, velvety, smooshy bags through the night sky...

Seriously though, it need not be Black Africa. Just saying... if the right leather comes along!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, Precious Purse People!
> 
> 1. Moonfancy
> 2. Pdxhb
> 3. Sandy
> 4. Soramillay
> 5. msd_bags
> 6. Fatcatwhaley
> 7. Moonstarr
> 8. anabag
> 9. anabag's Mama
> 10. Tank Girl
> 11. Cowumbut
> 12. Lenie
> 13. thedseer*
> 
> *This black Merinos Soulmate  Bespoke is now officially closed.*


Congrats Ladies!  Your Bespoke is the first bag that I got to begin my MM obsession.  Mini with Napa Brown handles.  LOVE it.


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy this is wonderful! After a couple days away, reading this just made me smile so much. Off to daydream of streaming tassels. 



Moonfancy said:


> *This I will happily do for you, soramillay!  Anything for a member of the sacred circle of leather, which is formed by a myriad of beautiful handles and straps, all deeply saturated with colors so astonishing that they seem not to be of this world!  Where flowers are made of buckles and leaves are zippers.  And the ground beneath the sacred circle of leather...  Lining.  In any color you love.  If ever it rains, the streams of rain are tassels.  And the sun, the adored sun, is Ancient African Gold.  In the night sky, twinkling down at us, are little golden squares, some plain, and some bearing the precious letter, M.
> 
> Aye, I say to you, dearest soramillay.  Soon we will relieve your profound longing for a magnificent Black Africa Selene Zip.  'Tis why we have found each other, supported and enabled each other.  We are a mighty force, not easily fooled by those who would have us believe other circles of leather are real.  We know in the hearts of our souls that M is true.  We realize where M lives.  We've seen the likenesses of his hands upon the very materials that fashion his venerable craft.
> 
> You shall have the bag for which you pine, soramillay!  MM members will nay disappoint you!
> 
> May the sublime scent of luxurious leather surround you always.
> 
> I remain your devoted Leather-Loving, Paramour of Purses  -  Moonfancy*


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay one of the things I thought about was the incredible value for the quality as Colette worked on this order. I had saved for a new bag for a while and then discovered this place - I am so glad I did!!

Your wish list is adding to mine. The Black Africa in a Selene Zip would be stunning and the other two selections are timeless - Miss M has me captivated and she will be great in textured leathers. The pale pink Minerva would be a fabulous warm weather design. In looking at the swatches and examples online, I wondered about the Pink Doll and also the Nude. I hope you will share if you order swatches.
And of course I promise to enable when you wish. 




soramillay said:


> Not crazy at all, I think your choices are very practical and meet many of your needs. How sweet of you to think of your MIL. And just think, for so many bags, you are paying less than you would for a Chanel...
> 
> So for me, I am on a bag ban until Spring... Barring some mega sales... Hopefully I will be good. But I would love to line up the following at some point:
> 
> 1) Black vacchetta Little M M with gunpowder hw. Colette and Marco have discussed other leathers for Miss M and agreed this would be beautiful. I asked about the Africas but they would not be suitable.
> 
> 2) Pale pink pebbled midi Minerva with gold hw, MM has a color called Pink Doll that might work but I'll have to see a swatch... I'm looking for a blush color. I would want a top zipper on this one and no inside divider.
> 
> 3) Black Africa Selene Zip. No idea what size I want... Probably the full size. Maybe Moonfancy will organize another bespoke if she can get her dark emerald leather and I can jump on board again!


----------



## clu0984

anabg said:


> If anyone ever does a dark green bespoke (a shade that could be considered neutral like military green), I would consider it.  I would also consider a jewel tone.




I would love that!!


----------



## anitalilac

Is Marco coming up with new designs for next season?


----------



## Tankgirl

anitalilac said:


> Is Marco coming up with new designs for next season?




I hope Marco takes a rest -- my bank account needs a break!


----------



## HotRedBag

anitalilac said:


> Is Marco coming up with new designs for next season?



He better!


----------



## Stacey D

anitalilac said:


> Is Marco coming up with new designs for next season?


Im sure he is working on ideas as we speak!


----------



## lenie

Just got my yellow nappa Selene today. Such a happy color! I'll take pics this weekend. The nappa is gorgeous- smooth and supple. Another treasure from Marco.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just got my yellow nappa Selene today. Such a happy color! I'll take pics this weekend. The nappa is gorgeous- smooth and supple. Another treasure from Marco.


I've always wondered about a Selene in nappa.  I have the more structured style in nappa - Athena, I've often wondered if nappa will slouch in the unstructured style?  Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Just got my yellow nappa Selene today. Such a happy color! I'll take pics this weekend. The nappa is gorgeous- smooth and supple. Another treasure from Marco.


Yay!
Wear her in good health! I can't want to see your photos - that color is divine.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Just got my yellow nappa Selene today. Such a happy color! I'll take pics this weekend. The nappa is gorgeous- smooth and supple. Another treasure from Marco.




Cant wait to see!! I am sure it is stunning!


----------



## soramillay

I feel like we're holding our breath waiting for the new MM website to launch...

That, or our wallets are tired out, trying to take a break. 

Probably both!


----------



## anabg

My wallet is begging for mercy. I want so many things, but I am going to have to pace myself. My fiance has no idea there is yet another bag on its way (the bespoke).  Last night I received an LV lookbook.  So he asks me if I want an LV for Xmas.  I said no out of pure guilt.


----------



## msd_bags

I just want to report about MM's pebbled leather.  I have a light grey midi Minerva in this leather.  Yesterday, I had to do a quick lunch and I ate standing up holding the Chinese bun.  As I bit into it a piece of meat (cooked with soy sauce?) dropped on my midi Minerva. I was really panicked but when I picked the meat, oh, am I glad it did not leave any mark!!  I think this leather does not really attract marks easily!!


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> I feel like we're holding our breath waiting for the new MM website to launch...
> 
> That, or our wallets are tired out, trying to take a break.
> 
> Probably both!


I have a routine: 
check the website to see if it's up
wonder what time it is there
look at google maps and daydream about going to Italy
wonder how to distract myself for another 3-4 weeks
ponder requesting all the red swatches
check the website to see if it's up


----------



## gack

Lather rinse repeat lol


----------



## anabg

Anyone got their shipping info yet?? I know, I know.... Too soon?


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Anyone got their shipping info yet?? I know, I know.... Too soon?


I have not received any shipping advice yet.  Can't wait too!!


----------



## sandysandiego

I have not heard either.

Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.


----------



## Cowumbut

OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet. 

Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable. 
Wide messenger strap added
Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal) 
Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love. 

It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


----------



## sandysandiego

Gorgeous!!  




Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


----------



## anabg

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.



It looks so soft! Congrats!


----------



## anabg

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.



Congratulations.  I love the color.


----------



## Cowumbut

sandysandiego said:


> Gorgeous!!











anabg said:


> It looks so soft! Congrats!











anabg said:


> Congratulations.  I love the color.



Thank you!!! The workmanship is just perfect.


----------



## pbnjam

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.




O wow looks stunning! [emoji7] I can only imagine the black merino soulmates will be just as beautiful.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


Wowow, thank you, you have just confirmed two things for me:

1) Black merinos Soulmate's gonna be gorgeous!

2) Black Africa Selene Zip will look amazing too based on the same style & hw you picked


----------



## soramillay

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.


Wait, is this a new one? You had the full size in grey suede too right? It's beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I have not received any shipping advice yet.  Can't wait too!!


It's 12 bags, methinks it will take a few weeks. Fortunately there are lovely reveals here to keep us distracted. Keep them coming! Can't wait to see the yellow nappa ones.


----------



## jxwilliams

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.




Love this!  How is the size?  I'm still going back and forth between midi and full sized Selene.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Wowow, thank you, you have just confirmed two things for me:
> 
> 1) Black merinos Soulmate's gonna be gorgeous!
> 
> 2) Black Africa Selene Zip will look amazing too based on the same style & hw you picked





pbnjam said:


> O wow looks stunning! [emoji7] I can only imagine the black merino soulmates will be just as beautiful.



The black merinos is amazing. And the bag is very lightweight with it. 

The Soulmates are going to be to die for!


----------



## Cowumbut

jxwilliams said:


> Love this!  How is the size?  I'm still going back and forth between midi and full sized Selene.



I prefer a bigger bag so the Selene works well for me daily. I like to be able to have the room to toss in things as I go through the day.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> The black merinos is amazing. And the bag is very lightweight with it.
> 
> The Soulmates are going to be to die for!


Good point about it being lightweight. Perhaps I should also consider a Selene zip in red merinos. Mmmm, ideas...


----------



## tenKrat

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.




I must say that the midi looks better on you!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!!
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.




That bag is gorgeous with the gunmetal HW and front zips!


----------



## tenKrat

Can't wait to see the yellow nappa bags, too. My Rust vachetta Zhoe Legend should almost be done.  I added a Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. [emoji12]


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Can't wait to see the yellow nappa bags, too. My Rust vachetta Zhoe Legend should almost be done.  I added a Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. [emoji12]



Hi,
So they got the correct leather color for Rust now?


----------



## pdxhb

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.


So lovely! Thank you for sharing your photo!


----------



## pdxhb

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


WoW!
She is gorgeous! 
Love seeing this leather and hardware together - a great selection.

Cannot wait for the merinos to come my way.


----------



## Cowumbut

pdxhb said:


> WoW!
> She is gorgeous!
> Love seeing this leather and hardware together - a great selection.
> 
> Cannot wait for the merinos to come my way.



The Soulmates are going to be incredible.  thanks!


----------



## sandysandiego

The midi is definitely my size for MM bags.  
I tried a full size Minerva and it was just too huge on me.  



tenKrat said:


> I must say that the midi looks better on you!


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Hi,
> So they got the correct leather color for Rust now?




Yes. It should look like the swatch you have, anabg. I will post pics when I receive the bag next week. Just got the shipping notice this morning.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Yes. It should look like the swatch you have, anabg. I will post pics when I receive the bag next week. Just got the shipping notice this morning.




Can't wait to see.  I did keep my mahogany Vachetta Soulmate.


----------



## tenKrat

sandysandiego said:


> The midi is definitely my size for MM bags.
> 
> I tried a full size Minerva and it was just too huge on me.




A Soulmate Midi is on its way to me. I'm certain it will look better on me than the full size. Sometimes I like to wear a big bag, but then when I look at pics of me and my full size Soulmate, I admit it looks rather enormous on me. I just love that extra leather, though!  [emoji177]


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> I just want to report about MM's pebbled leather.  I have a light grey midi Minerva in this leather.  Yesterday, I had to do a quick lunch and I ate standing up holding the Chinese bun.  As I bit into it a piece of meat (cooked with soy sauce?) dropped on my midi Minerva. I was really panicked but when I picked the meat, oh, am I glad it did not leave any mark!!  I think this leather does not really attract marks easily!!




Hmmm ...  This has me thinking of a grey Soulmate in pebbled leather.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Yes. It should look like the swatch you have, anabg. I will post pics when I receive the bag next week. Just got the shipping notice this morning.




Yes, please.  I will wait for your pics before deciding anything.  Thanks.


----------



## KM23

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


Beautiful!!! I want one!


----------



## gack

That Selene is perfection, thanks for the pictures wow wow


----------



## missemily

Anyone have mod/comparison shots of soulmate and midi soulmate? Very torn trying to decide!!


----------



## soramillay

missemily said:


> Anyone have mod/comparison shots of soulmate and midi soulmate? Very torn trying to decide!!


If you look further back through the thread, I think you can see Sandysandiego's mod shot with her full size grey suede soulmate and more recently she got this bag in a midi size.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> Yes. It should look like the swatch you have, anabg. I will post pics when I receive the bag next week. Just got the shipping notice this morning.




I emailed Marko for some swatches yesterday and asked if there was any more of the "darker" rust as I thought it looked lovely in the pictures posted.  He has added it to the colour range for vacchetta - now called dark brown.  I will try and post a picture when I get the swatches next week.


----------



## Cowumbut

Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order. 

Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
Centre compartment
Dark grey lining
Light gold hardware

Divine bag!


----------



## Tankgirl

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order.
> 
> Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
> Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
> Centre compartment
> Dark grey lining
> Light gold hardware
> 
> Divine bag!




Wow!  What a stunning bag.  It looks so soft.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Wow!  What a stunning bag.  It looks so soft.  Thanks for sharing.




Now you will have two black merino Soulmates!  I had been thinking of getting a pebbled leather Soulmate in black, but wasn't sure about having two Soulmates in the same color.  Good for you!


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> Now you will have two black merino Soulmates!  I had been thinking of getting a pebbled leather Soulmate in black, but wasn't sure about having two Soulmates in the same color.  Good for you!



THANKS! I love the merino because it's light and I like large bags so it makes a great combo for an all day bag. I have a pebbled Selene from the sample sale and I do find it heavier. I also love the addition of the Soulmate straps on the Selene. They're wide and solid and sit beautifully on the shoulder. The Soulmate is just one of those bags that works all around so not much tweaking necessary. A rarity.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order.
> 
> Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
> Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
> Centre compartment
> Dark grey lining
> Light gold hardware
> 
> Divine bag!


Wow, amazing, makes me so excited! I'm impressed you went for the bespoke even after ordering this. But I agree, the merinos is a good investment... for the shoulders!


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order.
> 
> Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
> Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
> Centre compartment
> Dark grey lining
> Light gold hardware
> 
> Divine bag!




You have lovely bags!!


----------



## msd_bags

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.




Another grey suede!! Lovely!!


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]


----------



## Odebdo

Beautiful new bags ladies!!!! Nothing like classic black and then love the pop of yellow!!!


----------



## anabg

Beautiful yellow.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so




I'm jealous!! This is so pretty!! Next year I might just go for a fuchsia pink midi Selene in nappa, if leather is available.


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054


Oh my gosh, Lenie, I'm blown away. This is so beautiful! A perfect daffodil yellow 

Today I was reflecting on what I like so much about MM bags. And then I realized something: I really really like the edges! 

The edges are always finished in the same leather (like the metallic Africas) or same color as the leather. None of that ugly, thick black edge kote! I have been casually browsing around for a pale pink bag for some time, but almost all in the market right now save the premier brands have the black edge kote and it is such a turn off for me. 

Carefully finished edges = true luxury


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054




So sunny and soft!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Oh my gosh, Lenie, I'm blown away. This is so beautiful! A perfect daffodil yellow
> 
> Today I was reflecting on what I like so much about MM bags. And then I realized something: I really really like the edges!
> 
> The edges are always finished in the same leather (like the metallic Africas) or same color as the leather. None of that ugly, thick black edge kote! I have been casually browsing around for a pale pink bag for some time, but almost all in the market right now save the premier brands have the black edge kote and it is such a turn off for me.
> 
> Carefully finished edges = true luxury




I think it was in the description of Zhoe Legend that I read about handpainted edges. You're right, these add to the elegance of the bags! And Marco sent me some beige paint when I showed him some black thing in a portion of the back edge.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I think it was in the description of Zhoe Legend that I read about handpainted edges. You're right, these add to the elegance of the bags! And Marco sent me some beige paint when I showed him some black thing in a portion of the back edge.


That's great aftercare! Glad I can ask for the right colored paint should I need to do a touch up. I wonder how he did the edges for my Blue Africa Angel actually, cos there's no kote paint at all, it's all Blue Africa, even along the crossbody strap. I think it must be some kind of heat technique. The texture feels a bit rough to the touch compared to a painted edge but you can't beat the look.


----------



## Moonstarr

sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.



Beautiful! Congrats ... one of these days I would love to get a bag in suede.



Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.



This is GORGEOUS!!! I can't decide which is my favourite style ... it's between a Selene Zip Midi or the Midi Soulmate. The black merinos looks amazing with the zippers. Congrats!



Cowumbut said:


> Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order.
> 
> Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
> Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
> Centre compartment
> Dark grey lining
> Light gold hardware
> 
> Divine bag!



Now this is making me excited to get my Midi Soulmate I ordered in the recent bespoke. I went with the brown handles as well. I really like the contrast.



lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054



Stunning! What a fun, happy colour. Enjoy!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie - that is such a perfect sunny color. Enjoy her well! Thank you so much for sharing. 

soramillay, you have me very curious on the edge finishing for the africa leathers. Do you think it could be along the lines of the skived and turned edge shown in the diagram here?
http://www.redcoverstudios.com/blog/?tag=skiving


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! The colour is amazing and beautiful!!! Great choice and bag.


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonstarr said:


> Beautiful! Congrats ... one of these days I would love to get a bag in suede.
> 
> 
> 
> This is GORGEOUS!!! I can't decide which is my favourite style ... it's between a Selene Zip Midi or the Midi Soulmate. The black merinos looks amazing with the zippers. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is making me excited to get my Midi Soulmate I ordered in the recent bespoke. I went with the brown handles as well. I really like the contrast.
> 
> THANK YOU! You are going to love the merinos. It's amazing. It's only awkward at my house when I want the gorgeous leather and bag in bed with me!


----------



## Cowumbut

pdxhb said:


> lenie - that is such a perfect sunny color. Enjoy her well! Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> soramillay, you have me very curious on the edge finishing for the africa leathers. Do you think it could be along the lines of the skived and turned edge shown in the diagram here?
> http://www.redcoverstudios.com/blog/?tag=skiving



Very cool article. Makes me want to try it. I think the cross body strap loops are skived. Thanks.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Lovely, lovely, lovely!!!
> 
> Joy, joy, joy!!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054




Lenie this is a gorgeous bag. You are right such a happy color. Love the gold hardware.

Enjoy your fabulous new MM bag!!


----------



## djfmn

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! Here is my other lovely full sized Soulmate that I ordered before the bespoke came around. That's how I ended up ordering a midi for the group order.
> 
> Full sized Soulmate in black merinos
> Brown handles and cross body strap 2 inches longer
> Centre compartment
> Dark grey lining
> Light gold hardware
> 
> Divine bag!



Cowumbut you are right this is a Divine Bag!. Love the Soulmate style and the black merino leather is stunning with the light gold hardware. Enjoy!!!


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> lenie - that is such a perfect sunny color. Enjoy her well! Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> soramillay, you have me very curious on the edge finishing for the africa leathers. Do you think it could be along the lines of the skived and turned edge shown in the diagram here?
> http://www.redcoverstudios.com/blog/?tag=skiving


Hey, It looks like I was slightly mistaken. I went back to stare at my Angel in more detail and it looks like MM did use edge kote, but in a perfectly matching slightly metallic blue! It's so good I didn't even notice. But for the bag itself, he folded over edges a lot. The seams on the bags are folded in neatly and sewn over (kinda like our clothes) , and the short handles is folded over with edge kote on one side only. So I guess this part is done by skiving?


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Hey, It looks like I was slightly mistaken. I went back to stare at my Angel in more detail and it looks like MM did use edge kote, but in a perfectly matching slightly metallic blue! It's so good I didn't even notice. But for the bag itself, he folded over edges a lot. The seams on the bags are folded in neatly and sewn over (kinda like our clothes) , and the short handles is folded over with edge kote on one side only. So I guess this part is done by skiving?


Interesting!
I know he is really careful with the details of construction so it makes sense. I can't want to inspect my Lead Selene in all aspects.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054




I love this beautiful and happy color. I also love how this bag can be cinched to create a different look. It feels so warm with the gold hw. Just a great choice!


----------



## pdxhb

ohmygosh the website is up!!!!!


----------



## gack

10% off


----------



## gack

Join us in the celebration of our new website & online shop w/ a 10% #promo ! https://t.co/s8tPLZ6SS7 #MadeinItaly https://t.co/xAL03UT8hF


----------



## mary79

I am thinking of asking my lovely boyfriend for my first Massacchessi bag for Christmas. 

Looking at the mini Zoe... can anyone please help me with the size? Too small for everyday? Anyone have it in red? Do you love it? 

Thanks!


----------



## mary79

I'm looking for a smallish red bag to add to my collection, and this could be a nice alternative to the Gucci Soho... what do you think? Considering the red or the croc print red. 

I like messenger straps, to have the bag hanging near my hip. What size strap should I order?

Thanks for any advice and opinions.


----------



## soramillay

mary79 said:


> I am thinking of asking my lovely boyfriend for my first Massacchessi bag for Christmas.
> 
> Looking at the mini Zoe... can anyone please help me with the size? Too small for everyday? Anyone have it in red? Do you love it?
> 
> Thanks!




Here is a link to a photo of the red mini-Zhoe on the model so you can gauge the size. I believe in another entry, Colette models a croc mini-Zhoe on herself.

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca/2015/08/shhhhhhhhhhhhhh-its-sneakpeek.html?m=1

And at the end is Colette's email. You should email her, she is the American CS and she will help you with details. It's designed to be a crossbody so I think standard length should be long enough unless you are very tall?


----------



## soramillay

New website looks great. I am so tempted by the sale but I think I am going to save up for the bespokes on my wishlist. Anybody ordering?


----------



## mary79

soramillay said:


> Here is a link to a photo of the red mini-Zhoe on the model so you can gauge the size. I believe in another entry, Colette models a croc mini-Zhoe on herself.
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.ca/2015/08/shhhhhhhhhhhhhh-its-sneakpeek.html?m=1
> 
> And at the end is Colette's email. You should email her, she is the American CS and she will help you with details. It's designed to be a crossbody so I think standard length should be long enough unless you are very tall?


Thank you very much! So helpful  

Anyone know if the mini Zoe feels lightweight to carry?

Also, did they stop making the larger Zoe?


----------



## mary79

gack said:


> Join us in the celebration of our new website & online shop w/ a 10% #promo ! https://t.co/s8tPLZ6SS7 #MadeinItaly https://t.co/xAL03UT8hF


I may order a bag today  How do I get the 10% promo code?


----------



## lenie

The new website looks great but I don't see where you can choose gold or silver hardware. It looks like we still have to email Colette for the hardware choice and if you want a different color strap for the Soulmates.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> The new website looks great but I don't see where you can choose gold or silver hardware. It looks like we still have to email Colette for the hardware choice and if you want a different color strap for the Soulmates.




And if you want a Soulmate in Vachetta, merino, or calf -- basically any leather type not specified on the website -- my guess is that you'd have to email Colette.

P.S. What do you ladies think about a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?


----------



## soramillay

mary79 said:


> Thank you very much! So helpful
> 
> Anyone know if the mini Zoe feels lightweight to carry?
> 
> Also, did they stop making the larger Zoe?



I don't think they stopped making the regular Zhoe, it's one of their bestsellers. Probably it will be in Phase 2? Think the code is welcome-10, check their Facebook or Colette's blog to be sure. I do not have the mini-Zhoe but I have a little Miss M in red calf and it is light, structured and very smooth. I can testify the color is a beautiful deep red. 



Tankgirl said:


> And if you want a Soulmate in Vachetta, merino, or calf -- basically any leather type not specified on the website -- my guess is that you'd have to email Colette.
> 
> P.S. What do you ladies think about a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?[/QUOTE
> 
> I think hunter green will be gorgeous! And, oh man, with those brown nappa handles!!
> 
> The new Nabuks are tempting me so much, especially the Storm Grey! But I want to wait for my first Soulmate to arrive first to make sure the style works for me.


----------



## soramillay

mary79 said:


> Thank you very much! So helpful
> 
> Anyone know if the mini Zoe feels lightweight to carry?
> 
> Also, did they stop making the larger Zoe?



I don't think they stopped making the regular Zhoe, it's one of their bestsellers. Probably it will be in Phase 2? Think the code is welcome-10, check their Facebook or Colette's blog to be sure. I do not have the mini-Zhoe but I have a little Miss M in red calf and it is light, structured and very smooth. I can testify the color is a beautiful deep red. 



Tankgirl said:


> And if you want a Soulmate in Vachetta, merino, or calf -- basically any leather type not specified on the website -- my guess is that you'd have to email Colette.
> 
> P.S. What do you ladies think about a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?



I think hunter green will be gorgeous! And, oh man, with those brown nappa handles!!

The new Nabuks are tempting me so much, especially the Storm Grey! But I want to wait for my first Soulmate to arrive first to make sure the style works for me. 

I think if they had a pale pink pebbled option on the Minnie, I would have hit buy. But looks like these are F/W colors. I think I will wait to see if there are new colors for S/S.


----------



## leechiyong

For those that have seen the croco in deep blue, can you tell me if it's closer to navy or a rich blue?  It varies in different pictures and I was wondering to which one it's closer.


----------



## gack

mary79 said:


> I may order a bag today  How do I get the 10% promo code?




Massaccesi Handbags
Dear Customers, we are very excited to announce the launch of our new website and online shop at: www.marcomassaccesi.it 
Phase one will include the majority of our styles and phase two will follow up with the remainder. In celebration of the opening, we offer a 10% off promotion (no exclusions, shipping fees apply) for ALL orders placed online. Promo code at checkout is welcome-10 and it will be available from now until Wed 11th. Enjoy!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> And if you want a Soulmate in Vachetta, merino, or calf -- basically any leather type not specified on the website -- my guess is that you'd have to email Colette.
> 
> P.S. What do you ladies think about a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?




I think a hunter green pebbled Soulmate would be incredible! If you are thinking of a bespoke, count me in!


----------



## Izzy48

leechiyong said:


> For those that have seen the croco in deep blue, can you tell me if it's closer to navy or a rich blue?  It varies in different pictures and I was wondering to which one it's closer.




I have the blue croc in the clutch and I bought one as a gift also in blue. The are a rich vibrant blue and not a deep blue like navy. I would have attached a picture but I just deleted a lot of pics last night and those were in the delete. It's a beautiful color.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I think a hunter green pebbled Soulmate would be incredible! If you are thinking of a bespoke, count me in!




A bespoke would be perfect, wouldn't it?  Moonfancy, what do you think of that?  Is anyone else interested in a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?


----------



## fatcatwhaley

Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054




What a HAPPY bag! I think the nappa is a great choise as well. Intially I did not agree so much with this leather, but then I by chance got hold of one..and I was sold!!!


Big Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!




Another gorgeous nappa leather bag!!   Beautiful first choise of a MM bag  Congratulations!


----------



## lenie

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!




I got the Selene in the yellow nappa after seeing your bag on Colette's blog. Don't you just love the yummy leather and pretty color?! It brightens up every day! The Soulmate is my favorite style, but I have so many that I wanted to get another Selene. Your bag is beautiful!!


----------



## Izzy48

lenie said:


> I think a hunter green pebbled Soulmate would be incredible! If you are thinking of a bespoke, count me in!




I think it would be beautiful


----------



## soramillay

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!


Wow, yellow nappa looks fabulous as a soulmate too! May it be a drop of sunshine for you this winter


----------



## thedseer

Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!


----------



## sandysandiego

thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!


Me too!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!



Exciting!  I can't wait to see the gorgeous reveals that will be coming!


----------



## Cowumbut

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!



Stunning bag!


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!



Mee tooooo!


----------



## soramillay

Me three!


----------



## MadMadCat

Hello MM ladies.
I'e been thinking of ordering an Angel in Merino, but it looks like it is not available on the website anymore 

Does anyone know if it has been discontinued or it will be in phase 2? It looked like the perfect workhorse...

Thanks


----------



## soramillay

MadMadCat said:


> Hello MM ladies.
> I'e been thinking of ordering an Angel in Merino, but it looks like it is not available on the website anymore
> 
> Does anyone know if it has been discontinued or it will be in phase 2? It looked like the perfect workhorse...
> 
> Thanks


I think it will be in phase 2. You should email colette@marcomassaccesi.it because I believe you can still put in an order even if it's not offered in the online shop.


----------



## msd_bags

Me too on the shipping notice!!

I'm loving all the yellow nappa bags! Love love nappa!


----------



## SilverFilly

How long does it usually take for a bag to ship after you've placed an order?


----------



## soramillay

SilverFilly said:


> How long does it usually take for a bag to ship after you've placed an order?


The bag is handmade to your specifications after you order, so I think 1-2 weeks typically? Obviously it depends on the design, availability of the leather, etc.


----------



## fatcatwhaley

I asked Colette when I made my first order with her and paid for the bag and she said it  takes between 5 to 15 days for them to get the bag made ( depends on how busy they are) , then they ship it out and inform you of the tracking number.


----------



## thedseer

I was a little surprised to get my shipping notice because I think this is the quickest it's been so far for me and I was probably the last to order. I also mentioned when I ordered that I was probably going to order another bag so I could save on shipping. It's probably for the best though because I don't think I could justify another bag now, and I'm excited to get and use my soulmate earlier than expected. My blue Africa is one of my most used and loved bags, so I know I will love this one.


----------



## SilverFilly

Thank you for your responses!    I might be placing my first order so I can use the 10% off promo.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!



I got mine, too! &#128512;


----------



## Odebdo

SilverFilly said:


> Thank you for your responses!    I might be placing my first order so I can use the 10% off promo.




Do share on what you are thinking on ordering!! Welcome to the Massaccesi sisterhood!


----------



## pdxhb

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!


This is so beautiful!


----------



## SilverFilly

Odebdo said:


> Do share on what you are thinking on ordering!! Welcome to the Massaccesi sisterhood!



I'm looking at the Soulmate Midi or the Selene Midi Zip.  I don't know which leather though.  I like the pebbled and it has suited me well in other handbag brands I have.  I've seen other leathers mentioned such as Vachetta and Merino.  

I'm looking for a durable leather that isn't too weather fussy.  I have a lot to figure out in a short amount of time if I'm going to get in on the promotion.    Good problems to have I suppose.  Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## lenie

thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!




Me too! Yay!!


----------



## soramillay

If you like the pebbled, that's a good choice for a Soulmate, In this MM thread, I think many have reported the pebbled as being really hardy and quite stain resistant. 

Merino and vacchetta are newly introduced so no one knows how they wear yet. As for nappa, it is beautiful but it does scratch so you have to be ok with that.


----------



## SilverFilly

Thank you soramillay.  I emailed Colette with a few questions before I place my order.


----------



## thedseer

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!







lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054



Gorgeous bags! What a happy color!


----------



## Odebdo

fatcatwhaley said:


> Got my first Massaccesi bag finally! Middi soulmate nappa yellow ! Pretty marigold color and the leather is gorgeous!  I totally understand why so many people are obsessed with Massaccesi bags!



Beautiful!!

Also, please post photos in our reference only thread so everyone can go back and admire it often after it is lost in the pages here!


----------



## golfinggirl

Ladies, I am so excited, just placed an order for two handbags. A dark grey Merino Diva and a Taupe Nabuk soulmate midi.  Will post pictures once the bags arrive.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> If you like the pebbled, that's a good choice for a Soulmate, In this MM thread, I think many have reported the pebbled as being really hardy and quite stain resistant.
> 
> Merino and vacchetta are newly introduced so no one knows how they wear yet. As for nappa, it is beautiful but it does scratch so you have to be ok with that.



Happy to report the black merinos came through a rainstorm last night brilliantly. The leather dried soft and supple and there were no water marks that I could see on the black. I hadn't had a chance to treat it yet either. In terms of scratches I've been using it since I got it and it appears to resist scratches very well.


----------



## Cowumbut

golfinggirl said:


> Ladies, I am so excited, just placed an order for two handbags. A dark grey Merino Diva and a Taupe Nabuk soulmate midi.  Will post pictures once the bags arrive.



The dark grey merino is to die for! Those sound like lovely bags. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Moonfancy

*What a truly gorgeous, seriously heart-stopping, absolutely AMAZING bag!  These pictures really offer the perfect descriptions of this huggable, kissable leather!  Your purse is just beautiful, Cowumbut.  I have the black Merinos Soulmate coming, and now I want another Selene!

Please give her some little pats and squeezings from me, bless her little MM heart!* 
 




Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


----------



## soramillay

golfinggirl said:


> Ladies, I am so excited, just placed an order for two handbags. A dark grey Merino Diva and a Taupe Nabuk soulmate midi.  Will post pictures once the bags arrive.


What wonderful additions to your MM family! Do share photos when you get them


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *What a truly gorgeous, seriously heart-stopping, absolutely AMAZING bag!  These pictures really offer the perfect descriptions of this huggable, kissable leather!  Your purse is just beautiful, Cowumbut.  I have the black Merinos Soulmate coming, and now I want another Selene!
> 
> Please give her some little pats and squeezings from me, bless her little MM heart!*



Thank you Moonfancy! I shall give her some love for you. ...the bag is just wonderful. You are going to love the Soulmate. Can't wait to see her.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Is Marco creating new styles?

The minds of Creatives never stop!  Even if you think they are busy concentrating on something totally unrelated to their specific creativity, they are NOT!  Their minds don't know how to settle down.  Just plain CANNOT rest.  And true Creatives, while aware of what their admirers want, can only give their hearts to their own ideas.  They step out of the Real World and into a place known only to them, where interruptions are not allowed.  

Creatives use their work as a means of communication.  Think about the styles and leathers and quirky little additions MM has offered to us.  He doesn't talk very much at all, except for the one-liners he sometimes taps out on his Facebook page.  So, he speaks to us with his imagination, which begins as the tiniest seed in his mind.  Sometimes he will plant this seed away from his brain so it can sprout a bit while he works on other designs.  He does this with a fast sketch and oftentimes has a multitude of these newly-conceived notions, many of them chicken-scratched on stray papers, maybe even gum wrappers or old lottery tickets!  As a Creative, he knows how fleeting these concepts are, how easily they can be forgotten in their barely-there stage.  He knows, and this is an example of how his mind never slows, but quickly dances from one musing to another. 

Marco's creativity is inspired by women.  Perhaps one day he will produce masculine items and ponder the needs of men.  But for now, the necessities of women wear the crowns of his deepest reflections.  Think of the MM purses you own.  Totes?  Clutches?  Backpacks and Buckets?  Small goods, and everything in between.  They aren't just pieces of leather hobbled together in haphazard ways.  

Notice how they fit a woman's body.  How they drape from her shoulder, elbow, or hand.  They complement a woman's curves, the stretch of her arms, and how high or low her hips are.  How wide are the bag's openings, and how many holes are painstakingly added to the straps so that they may be shortened or lengthened?  And the interiors.  Strategically designed and placed open pockets and nicely zippered hideaways.  Accessible key fobs, and now he offers the much-desired and long-awaited organizers for all of the personal items we women need with us.

And remember all the little touches he will apply if you ask for them.  Also, remember all the little touches he refuses to add.  He is a master of leather and cannot be made to sway too far from his original patterns.  His knowledge of leather isn't something he learned.  That kind of ability can't be taught.  It is instinct in all its wild and delightful splendor.  He was born with it. 

And he is one man.  Just one.  Everything we have has come from him, and him alone.  He would find it impossible to say to someone,  "I think we need some kind of tote in the new collection.  Play with a style and then come show it to me."  I think he would retire from the purse world if ever it came to that. 

This is why he does not, cannot present a huge array of brand new designs every six months.  He adds what has made him happy, the bags of his heart, the purses he knows we will love.  Although he does slyly add this and that to his current collections.  Remember the debut of the Phoebe?  The Flora?  We had no idea he was going to reveal to us such adorable surprises! 

I believe most of us really love the designs of MASSACCESI.  There is something for everyone in his collections.  We become hysterical when he releases new styles and leathers.  I dropped my computer on the floor one time while smashing the keys on the keyboard in my frantic desperation to get online to see Marco's fresh line.  Broke a corner of my machine, I did, but told everyone the cheap cover cracked.  That was my story, and I have stuck to it.

But these are just purses we chatter about here.  Just pocketbooks, right?  Ummm, no.  Not to us, they aren't.  MASSACCESI bags are our treasures.  We save our money for them, agonize upon which one to order, and then we can hardly be normal while waiting for that purse to arrive into our hands so we can cherish the hell out of it.  (I have even slept with mine.)  People say lavender is the scent that induces sleep?  Ha!  Fine, rich leather is the stuff of dreams!

And it's MM who has lavished us with such frenzied anticipation and joy.  Even now - as you read this - his mind is aswirl.

Is Marco creating new styles?

Oh, yes.*


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, HotRedBag.  Are you new to our sweet house of MM?  If so, it's so nice to meet you!  I'm looking forward to your posts!*




HotRedBag said:


> He better!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, Stacey D!  I don't think I've "met" you yet.  If I have and I've forgotten, please know that I am quite daft.  It will be fun talking about MM with you!*




Stacey D said:


> Im sure he is working on ideas as we speak!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, Sandy.  What an incredible bag!  That gray suede nearly knocked me senseless.  (Not a hard thing to accomplish, mind you, since I am not overly endowed with sense in the first place.)  Thank you so much for sharing this beauty!*





sandysandiego said:


> I have not heard either.
> 
> Introducing my midi in Grey Suede.


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Is Marco creating new styles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is Marco creating new styles?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, yes.*




Are we finally getting our hardware heavy bags?? I still have one in the pipeline but the group bespokes, new website etc must have delayed it. I did say there's no hurry - some things are worth waiting for [emoji12]


----------



## Moonfancy

*pdxhb, you forgot the last 2 lines:

check the website to see if it's up
wonder what time it is there
look at google maps and daydream about going to Italy
wonder how to distract myself for another 3-4 weeks
ponder requesting all the red swatches
check the website to see if it's up*
*see website is finally up
order 9 purses to soothe your Massaccesi Madness*





pdxhb said:


> I have a routine:
> check the website to see if it's up
> wonder what time it is there
> look at google maps and daydream about going to Italy
> wonder how to distract myself for another 3-4 weeks
> ponder requesting all the red swatches
> check the website to see if it's up


----------



## Moonfancy

*OMG, you are SO right, Cowumbut!  The black Soulmates will be luscious like satin and diamonds and rare perfume and lobster.

Well, I love lobster!*



[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B]


Cowumbut said:


> The black merinos is amazing. And the bag is very lightweight with it.
> 
> The Soulmates are going to be to die for!


----------



## tenKrat

Preview of the Rust vachetta leather that my Zhoe Legend bag is made in. The extra straps I ordered were mailed separately, and they arrived today before the bag. 

This is the right "Rust" color!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, mary79! * 




mary79 said:


> I am thinking of asking my lovely boyfriend for my first Massacchessi bag for Christmas.
> 
> Looking at the mini Zoe... can anyone please help me with the size? Too small for everyday? Anyone have it in red? Do you love it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, lenie.  If I saw you walk into a room with that yellow Selene on your shoulder I would either die a thousand deaths or try to think of a way to steal it.  

LOVE!!* 




lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my yellow nappa Selene with gold hardware. The color makes me so happy!
> ATTACH]3181049[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3181051
> View attachment 3181052
> View attachment 3181053
> View attachment 3181054


----------



## Moonfancy

*tenKrat, it is SERIOUSLY a true rust?*



tenKrat said:


> Preview of the Rust vachetta leather that my Zhoe Legend bag is made in. The extra straps I ordered were mailed separately, and they arrived today before the bag.
> 
> This is the right "Rust" color!
> 
> View attachment 3184901


----------



## Moonfancy

*BESPOKE?  You mentioned a BESPOKE?*



*I know MM hasn't found any true emerald leather yet.  He thought we were wanting a pebbled olive bespoke.  I set him straight on that, but now I will add Hunter Green to Emerald Green.  The man will surely understand we want some GREEN!*






Tankgirl said:


> A bespoke would be perfect, wouldn't it?  Moonfancy, what do you think of that?  Is anyone else interested in a Soulmate in hunter green pebbled leather?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *BESPOKE?  You mentioned a BESPOKE?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I know MM hasn't found any true emerald leather yet.  He thought we were wanting a pebbled olive bespoke.  I set him straight on that, but now I will add Hunter Green to Emerald Green.  The man will surely understand we want some GREEN!*




Yes, indeed I did mention a Bespoke!  I was thinking of a true hunter green, a color that would remind me of an equestrian lifestyle in the autumn, complete with chic black riding boots.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hello, SilverFilly.  Are you a new arrival to our House of MM?  I'm purely happy to meet you!*




SilverFilly said:


> How long does it usually take for a bag to ship after you've placed an order?


----------



## Moonfancy

*I haven't received mine yet.  I hope I get it soon!*




thedseer said:


> Guys!! I got shipping info for my bespoke soulmate!! That was fast, woo hoo!


----------



## sandysandiego

Such a tease!  It is a really nice color!



tenKrat said:


> Preview of the Rust vachetta leather that my Zhoe Legend bag is made in. The extra straps I ordered were mailed separately, and they arrived today before the bag.
> 
> This is the right "Rust" color!
> 
> View attachment 3184901


----------



## Moonfancy

*Marco's pebbled is THE indestructible leather.  And his Africas are also very durable.  Do you have any Africa, SilverFilly?  Marco said he was going to watch the tannery for any new colors in Africa, but that might be a while.  Be sure to report back to us when you've decided which bag to order!    
*




SilverFilly said:


> I'm looking at the Soulmate Midi or the Selene Midi Zip.  I don't know which leather though.  I like the pebbled and it has suited me well in other handbag brands I have.  I've seen other leathers mentioned such as Vachetta and Merino.
> 
> I'm looking for a durable leather that isn't too weather fussy.  I have a lot to figure out in a short amount of time if I'm going to get in on the promotion.    Good problems to have I suppose.  Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco's pebbled is THE indestructible leather.  And his Africas are also very durable.  Do you have any Africa, SilverFilly?  Marco said he was going to watch the tannery for any new colors in Africa, but that might be a while.  Be sure to report back to us when you've decided which bag to order!
> 
> *




So, is anyone interested in a pebbled leather Soulmate, preferably in a darker color?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Sweet Heaven!  Cannot WAIT to seen your new bags!  And welcome to MM's House.  I don't think I've met you before, golfinggirl!  A pleasure!*





golfinggirl said:


> Ladies, I am so excited, just placed an order for two handbags. A dark grey Merino Diva and a Taupe Nabuk soulmate midi.  Will post pictures once the bags arrive.


----------



## Moonfancy

*My darling Hardware Honey!  We will get our extra hardware.  We will not surrender!
* 




BigCherry said:


> Are we finally getting our hardware heavy bags?? I still have one in the pipeline but the group bespokes, new website etc must have delayed it. I did say there's no hurry - some things are worth waiting for [emoji12]


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well, you know me and BESPOKES!  And I know exactly what you mean by equestrian green.  Let's see what MM can find for us!  What style did you have in mind?*





Tankgirl said:


> Yes, indeed I did mention a Bespoke!  I was thinking of a true hunter green, a color that would remind me of an equestrian lifestyle in the autumn, complete with chic black riding boots.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Well, you know me and BESPOKES!  And I know exactly what you mean by equestrian green.  Let's see what MM can find for us!  What style did you have in mind?*




Dear Moonfancy, right now there is only one style for me: the full Soulmate!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Well good Lord.  I just realized I've written about 839 posts today.  There has been a lot to catch up on.  I have been missing in action because I've been sick and so has my dog, Olympus.  Of course, Olympus went to the doctor first because, well, pets don't understand why they don't feel well, and humans do.  So I figured he needed to be cured first.  But we are both well now.  Olympus is happily chewing up a leather rawhide, and I am happily wishing for a green leather bag! *


----------



## Moonfancy

*I know, Tankgirl.  The full Soulmate is truly my soulmate.  The Selene is a very close second.

Who else is eyeing this bespoke?  That is, if Marco can find the green leather.  Should we tell him Hunter Green OR Emerald Green?  *



Tankgirl said:


> Dear Moonfancy, right now there is only one style for me: the full Soulmate!


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Well good Lord.  I just realized I've written about 839 posts today.  There has been a lot to catch up on.  I have been missing in action because I've been sick and so has my dog, Olympus.  Of course, Olympus went to the doctor first because, well, pets don't understand why they don't feel well, and humans do.  So I figured he needed to be cured first.  But we are both well now.  Olympus is happily chewing up a leather rawhide, and I am happily wishing for a green leather bag! *




I am glad that you are both doing better.  My cats always go to the doctor first, too.

Wouldn't an equestrian green be perfect for those cool autumn days when the leaves are beautiful?


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *My darling Hardware Honey!  We will get our extra hardware.  We will not surrender!
> 
> *




Ha ha M knows I haven't surrendered and so pleased to hear you haven't. I merely "allowed" him some time to acquiesce.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Just saw that we are up to almost 6,000 posts!

GO, MARCO, GO!!*


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Well good Lord.  I just realized I've written about 839 posts today.  There has been a lot to catch up on.  I have been missing in action because I've been sick and so has my dog, Olympus.  Of course, Olympus went to the doctor first because, well, pets don't understand why they don't feel well, and humans do.  So I figured he needed to be cured first.  But we are both well now.  Olympus is happily chewing up a leather rawhide, and I am happily wishing for a green leather bag! *




So pleased Olympus is well. When my dog is sick so am I and vice versa. 

I did just receive another little flora in the pebbled apple green. I don't like colours or anything non nappa but I somehow love my flora. It's that M magic you talk about - it's put a weird spell on me, making me like things I don't like. [emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

Moonfancy said:


> *Just saw that we are up to almost 6,000 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> GO, MARCO, GO!!*




Can you do another 80 tonight?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Maybe.  I seem to be on a Massaccesi Roll.  I hope TPF doesn't throw me off for this overwhelming amount of posts.  But I'm just trying to catch up on everything I missed!*



BigCherry said:


> Can you do another 80 tonight?


----------



## Moonfancy

*You know what, BigCherry?  I felt like that about MM's signature dark gray lining.  I thought it would be too dark, and I really did NOT want gray.  But when I first saw it I just smiled and smiled some more.  You're right -- the MMM (Marco Massaccesi Magic) is some powerful stuff.*




BigCherry said:


> So pleased Olympus is well. When my dog is sick so am I and vice versa.
> 
> I did just receive another little flora in the pebbled apple green. I don't like colours or anything non nappa but I somehow love my flora. It's that M magic you talk about - it's put a weird spell on me, making me like things I don't like. [emoji23]


----------



## SilverFilly

Moonfancy said:


> *Marco's pebbled is THE indestructible leather.  And his Africas are also very durable.  Do you have any Africa, SilverFilly?  Marco said he was going to watch the tannery for any new colors in Africa, but that might be a while.  Be sure to report back to us when you've decided which bag to order!
> *



Thank you for the welcome Moonfancy!  I hope you and Olympus feel better soon!  I ordered a Selene Zip Midi in Black pebbled leather, with a silver lining, silver hardware and a top zip.  I'm so excited, it's my first MM and I can't wait!   I have a feeling it won't be the last.  

I look forward to seeing all your photos when you receive your bags!  Lots of beauties!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, I'm SO glad you posted about this!  I have a good-sized swatch of the black Merinos, and I did everything I knew how to destroy it.  Save holding it over an open fire.  It passed all my horrendous tests!*



Cowumbut said:


> Happy to report the black merinos came through a rainstorm last night brilliantly. The leather dried soft and supple and there were no water marks that I could see on the black. I hadn't had a chance to treat it yet either. In terms of scratches I've been using it since I got it and it appears to resist scratches very well.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, I'm SO glad you posted about this!  I have a good-sized swatch of the black Merinos, and I did everything I knew how to destroy it.  Save holding it over an open fire.  It passed all my horrendous tests!*




OMG!!!  Really?  I just assumed the merinos leather would be delicate.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, I'm SO glad you posted about this!  I have a good-sized swatch of the black Merinos, and I did everything I knew how to destroy it.  Save holding it over an open fire.  It passed all my horrendous tests!*




This piques my interest: how are you going to treat it?


----------



## MadMadCat

soramillay said:


> I think it will be in phase 2. You should email colette@marcomassaccesi.it because I believe you can still put in an order even if it's not offered in the online shop.




thank you so much Soramillay!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Hi, MadMadCat.  I am not sure if we've met?  It's nice to see you here!*





MadMadCat said:


> thank you so much Soramillay!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Treat what?  You mean how am I going to treat the leather as far as TLC, or how I am going to handle and use the bag?

I use a leather care spray by Wilson's.  Scotchguard the interior.  Well, when I remember - which is only sometimes.

And I will handle the bag the way I handle all my bags - they have to keep up with whatever I do.  I do not baby my bags.  I use the spit out of them.*




Tankgirl said:


> This piques my interest: how are you going to treat it?


----------



## Moonfancy

*Even when I scratched it with a sharp needle and then a thumb tack, the marks rubbed right out.  Water sloshed off of it.  It didn't hold the imprint of my shoe when I stepped on it.  I even bit it.  There was a very shallow bite mark on it after that, but since I don't plan on gnawing my black Merinos Soul, I am not going to worry too much about that!
*





Tankgirl said:


> OMG!!!  Really?  I just assumed the merinos leather would be delicate.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Treat what?  You mean how am I going to treat the leather as far as TLC, or how I am going to handle and use the bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I use a leather care spray by Wilson's.  Scotchguard the interior.  Well, when I remember - which is only sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> And I will handle the bag the way I handle all my bags - they have to keep up with whatever I do.  I do not baby my bags.  I use the spit out of them.*




That's exactly what I meant.  Thank you for providing that insight.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Even when I scratched it with a sharp needle and then a thumb tack, the marks rubbed right out.  Water sloshed off of it.  It didn't hold the imprint of my shoe when I stepped on it.  I even bit it.  There was a very shallow bite mark on it after that, but since I don't plan on gnawing my black Merinos Soul, I am not going to worry too much about that!
> 
> *




Well, now I can rest assured that the merinos is quite durable, though I'm still angling for a Soulmate in pebbled leather (once my bank account recovers).


----------



## carterazo

Can those of you who have a Zhoe (regular and/or legend)  tell me what the measurement is at the widest point?  This is not available in the descriptions.  Thanks!!!!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Preview of the Rust vachetta leather that my Zhoe Legend bag is made in. The extra straps I ordered were mailed separately, and they arrived today before the bag.
> 
> This is the right "Rust" color!
> 
> View attachment 3184901



Love the color!


----------



## thedseer

My bespoke merinos is in the US already!! I hope it goes through customs quickly.


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, I'm SO glad you posted about this!  I have a good-sized swatch of the black Merinos, and I did everything I knew how to destroy it.  Save holding it over an open fire.  It passed all my horrendous tests!*



Yup. I take care of my bags but I don't baby them. The whole purpose to me of buying a beautiful and functional bag is to use it. Marco's bag fill those requirements on so many levels.


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!!!  Really?  I just assumed the merinos leather would be delicate.



It is MUCH tougher than I gave it credit for. Quite fantastic. I'll probably give it a spray with TLC and that's it for the winter.


----------



## msd_bags

Nice to hear that our beloved MM leathers are tough!!




carterazo said:


> Can those of you who have a Zhoe (regular and/or legend)  tell me what the measurement is at the widest point?  This is not available in the descriptions.  Thanks!!!!


I can do that later when I get home.   It is daytime here and I am at work.



thedseer said:


> My bespoke merinos is in the US already!! I hope it goes through customs quickly.


Oh, good for you!  Tracking on my item stopped in Italy (2 days ago).  And if my notice from the Express post doesn't reach me by Friday, I will have to wait for 1 more week!!   Tuesday to Friday next week is non-working day for us here in the metro since we are hosting the APEC summit.  Lots of heads of states here.  They declared the non-working days to ease up traffic for security of the delegates as well.  Even if I receive the notice on Monday, I doubt I can go to the post office immediately.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I can do that later when I get home.   It is daytime here and I am at work.
> .



Thank you!  Would you mind guestimating how much longer or wider that point is from the bottom?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  Would you mind guestimating how much longer or wider that point is from the bottom?


Sure, no worries! But I have the Zhoe Legend which is more boxy and not trapeze-y so I'm guessing the widest point is not really much wider from the rest.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Sure, no worries! But I have the Zhoe Legend which is more boxy and not trapeze-y so I'm guessing the widest point is not really much wider from the rest.



Your explanation just gave me the answer I needed.  I think there is a bigger difference between the top and bottom in the regular Zhoe - which is what I want.

Thanks!!!


----------



## gack

She bit it. We are nothing if not committed.


----------



## lenie

Moonfancy said:


> *Oh, lenie.  If I saw you walk into a room with that yellow Selene on your shoulder I would either die a thousand deaths or try to think of a way to steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!!*




Hi Moonie, 
Our MM world would be lost without you so I will share my little slice of the sun with you, should we ever meet. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Your explanation just gave me the answer I needed.  I think there is a bigger difference between the top and bottom in the regular Zhoe - which is what I want.
> 
> Thanks!!!


Glad to share!! Although I must say, in my case, I like the more even width better.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Glad to share!! Although I must say, in my case, I like the more even width better.



I was really considering that part too, but I also want to use it as a good size clutch and I think the regular size can do that better?  Am I wrong?


----------



## carterazo

gack said:


> She bit it. We are nothing if not committed.



Are you referring to moi?  :greengrin::giggles:


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I was really considering that part too, but I also want to use it as a good size clutch and I think the regular size can do that better?  Am I wrong?




There was a photo of a red Zhoe carried as a clutch posted here or at the reference thread by one of the ladies some time ago. For the Legend I can't imagine it as a clutch, too big imo.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> There was a photo of a red Zhoe carried as a clutch posted here or at the reference thread by one of the ladies some time ago. For the Legend I can't imagine it as a clutch, too big imo.



That's what I thought. Yes, I saw the girl with the red, plus TenKrat with her black one.  It's so helpful to see pictures and to get explanations like yours. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> That's what I thought. Yes, I saw the girl with the red, plus TenKrat with her black one.  It's so helpful to see pictures and to get explanations like yours. Thanks for all your help!




Happy to help! [emoji7] And the Zhoe Legend also has greater depth, I think by 1 inch that's why it really looks bigger too.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Anything to enable you.  My sacred duty.*





Tankgirl said:


> That's exactly what I meant.  Thank you for providing that insight.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Or I will BE committed.*



gack said:


> She bit it. We are nothing if not committed.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Then we absolutely MUST meet, lenie!  This is imperative!*





lenie said:


> Hi Moonie,
> Our MM world would be lost without you so I will share my little slice of the sun with you, should we ever meet. [emoji4]


----------



## Moonfancy

*I wish MM would add the actual COLORS of the leathers and linings available on his website.  I am having a hard time trying to understand what colors they really are.  Like, for example, a tan color looks gold in one of the little color squares.  If he wrote TAN, I would know for sure it wasn't gold.  I'm confused by the colors that are there now.*


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Your explanation just gave me the answer I needed.  I think there is a bigger difference between the top and bottom in the regular Zhoe - which is what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!!!




On Zhoe, 13" at the widest (top). Bottom is 10". So, 1.5" difference between top and bottom on each side.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I was really considering that part too, but I also want to use it as a good size clutch and I think the regular size can do that better?  Am I wrong?




The regular Zhoe would be better as a good size clutch. The Zhoe Legend would be too big and bulkier as a clutch. (I saw the Legend in person, but I returned it because it was the wrong color.)


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *I wish MM would add the actual COLORS of the leathers and linings available on his website.  I am having a hard time trying to understand what colors they really are.  Like, for example, a tan color looks gold in one of the little color squares.  If he wrote TAN, I would know for sure it wasn't gold.  I'm confused by the colors that are there now.*




Me, too. Labels are missing...


----------



## lenie

Colette said that phase 2 of the website will have a way to select gold or silver hardware and a comment box for any special instructions. Maybe the names of the colors will be added at this time.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Me, too. Labels are missing...




Me, too!!!


----------



## MadMadCat

Moonfancy said:


> *Hi, MadMadCat.  I am not sure if we've met?  It's nice to see you here!*




Thank you for the welcome! I don't write regularly, but i feel i know all of you already [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Happy to help! [emoji7] And the Zhoe Legend also has greater depth, I think by 1 inch that's why it really looks bigger too.



That 1 inch in depth makes a big difference.  Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> On Zhoe, 13" at the widest (top). Bottom is 10". So, 1.5" difference between top and bottom on each side.



Pretty much what I was imagining. That difference makes the bag feel bigger. Thanks for this info!







tenKrat said:


> The regular Zhoe would be better as a good size clutch. The Zhoe Legend would be too big and bulkier as a clutch. (I saw the Legend in person, but I returned it because it was the wrong color.)



Thanks  for confirming that. Your lovely  pics have been so helpful.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Pretty much what I was imagining. That difference makes the bag feel bigger. Thanks for this info!


I know you've gotten a fairly good idea of the shape, but I measured just the same.  The difference in width at the bottom and the top is just a little over 1/2 inch for the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I know you've gotten a fairly good idea of the shape, but I measured just the same.  The difference in width at the bottom and the top is just a little over 1/2 inch for the Zhoe Legend.



Thanks!


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonfancy said:


> *I wish MM would add the actual COLORS of the leathers and linings available on his website.  I am having a hard time trying to understand what colors they really are.  Like, for example, a tan color looks gold in one of the little color squares.  If he wrote TAN, I would know for sure it wasn't gold.  I'm confused by the colors that are there now.*



Moonfancy, I found that holding the cursor over the colours causes a pop up with the name of the colour, quickly but it does...to give you a temporary solution until phase 2. Hope that helps!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ahhhh!  I did not know that.* 





Cowumbut said:


> Moonfancy, I found that holding the cursor over the colours causes a pop up with the name of the colour, quickly but it does...to give you a temporary solution until phase 2. Hope that helps!


----------



## Moonfancy

*Okay, I did the prep work for the green Bespoke this morning.  Marco promised to visit the tanneries to see what he can find.*


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, I did the prep work for the green Bespoke this morning.  Marco promised to visit the tanneries to see what he can find.*




Are you KIDDING me??  You are uniquely AMAZING!!!


----------



## soramillay

I don't know how many of us may have been lobbying for new colors! I made a request for a blush pink pebbled for S/S16. Colette says there may be an interesting color called "Rose Quartz" coming. We sure keep MM on his toes!


----------



## gack

Quartz?  Shoot me.


----------



## msd_bags

My bag funds need to recover first!!


----------



## soramillay

Yeah that's why I asked for S/S16! I need to be on serious lockdown until Spring.


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> I don't know how many of us may have been lobbying for new colors! I made a request for a blush pink pebbled for S/S16. Colette says there may be an interesting color called "Rose Quartz" coming. We sure keep MM on his toes!




Rose quartz?!?! That sounds wonderfully amazing!!!


----------



## vink

Rose Quartz? That's my kind of color!!! Now, I need to see if it's the right shade. [emoji16]


----------



## Odebdo

I forgot to let everyone know i ordered a bag with the website 10% special earlier this week! I had been selling some things and so the sale pushed it so I was able to order....Orange Vachetta full size Selene (my first full size!) with gold hardware (cant believe how this silver girl has fallen for Massaccesi gold!) and cappuchino lining!! So excited for this beauty!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I forgot to let everyone know i ordered a bag with the website 10% special earlier this week! I had been selling some things and so the sale pushed it so I was able to order....Orange Vachetta full size Selene (my first full size!) with gold hardware (cant believe how this silver girl has fallen for Massaccesi gold!) and cappuchino lining!! So excited for this beauty!!




That sounds gorgeous!


----------



## sandysandiego

Odebdo said:


> I forgot to let everyone know i ordered a bag with the website 10% special earlier this week! I had been selling some things and so the sale pushed it so I was able to order....Orange Vachetta full size Selene (my first full size!) with gold hardware (cant believe how this silver girl has fallen for Massaccesi gold!) and cappuchino lining!! So excited for this beauty!!


This sounds perfect!  Orange vachetta Yum!


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> I forgot to let everyone know i ordered a bag with the website 10% special earlier this week! I had been selling some things and so the sale pushed it so I was able to order....Orange Vachetta full size Selene (my first full size!) with gold hardware (cant believe how this silver girl has fallen for Massaccesi gold!) and cappuchino lining!! So excited for this beauty!!



The Orange Vachetta looks so nice! This is one of my "wish" leathers for the future hopefully (when I have the $). Orange Vachetta in either a Midi Zip Selene or a Midi Soulmate. And the Mahogany ... love that leather too. And the .... haha ... who am I kidding? I would love them all! 

Can't wait to see your bag when it arrives!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> The Orange Vachetta looks so nice! This is one of my "wish" leathers for the future hopefully (when I have the $). Orange Vachetta in either a Midi Zip Selene or a Midi Soulmate. And the Mahogany ... love that leather too. And the .... haha ... who am I kidding? I would love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your bag when it arrives!




I debated on a midi soulmate as i think the accent handles would be awesome!! Full size selene won out as i need a bigger bag at times and i love my midi selenes!!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> I debated on a midi soulmate as i think the accent handles would be awesome!! Full size selene won out as i need a bigger bag at times and i love my midi selenes!!


Wow, an orange vachetta is bright, happy and luxurious all at the same time! Look forward to seeing it. I think of all the MM vachettas, this one will age the most beautifully. The others imo are too dark to really patina much (but what do I know). I'm imagining the orange will age into a deep amber-marmalade color.


----------



## anabg

Picking up my bag from the post office today!


----------



## anabg

I am definitely done until next year, though. Unless I get a bag as a Xmas present. Between my family and I we have bought 9 bags this year.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Picking up my bag from the post office today!



Can't wait to see! They attempted delivery on my bag today, so I will pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Can't wait to see! They attempted delivery on my bag today, so I will pick it up tomorrow.



I have it, but it's still in the car.  I have to break the news to the fiance first.  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## anabg

So, I took the bag out of the box, tried to unzip the middle compartment and thus happened..  do you guys think this can be resolved without having to return the bag?  I am not even sure if the pull or the zipper is the problem.
I tried putting it back in and it keeps coming out.


----------



## tenKrat

I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.


----------



## BlueCherry

anabg said:


> So, I took the bag out of the box, tried to unzip the middle compartment and thus happened..  do you guys think this can be resolved without having to return the bag?  I am not even sure if the pull or the zipper is the problem.
> I tried putting it back in and it keeps coming out.




I had this happen with mine so I put it back in place and squeezed the gap closed with some pliers. You can put a cloth between the pliers and the pull if you're worried about scratching it.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 3186824




The leather looks particularly nice [emoji3]


----------



## anabg

BigCherry said:


> I had this happen with mine so I put it back in place and squeezed the gap closed with some pliers. You can put a cloth between the pliers and the pull if you're worried about scratching it.



Thanks for the reply. I was looking at the zipper pull and the metal around the hole looks thinner than the zipper pull on my mom's bag so it pops out with minimal force.  I asked Colette if they can send me a zipper pull.


----------



## BlueCherry

anabg said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was looking at the zipper pull and the metal around the hole looks thinner than the zipper pull on my mom's bag so it pops out with minimal force.  I asked Colette if they can send me a zipper pull.




Hope that you get it soon so you can fix your new bag [emoji3]


----------



## anabg

BigCherry said:


> Hope that you get it soon so you can fix your new bag [emoji3]



Thanks. If somehow that doesn't fix it, I will take to the pliers.


----------



## Tankgirl

Gorgeous!


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 3186824



That color looks so rich. I just got my first Merino.  I just want to hug it.


----------



## anabg

Well, here it is.  My mom's bag is identical so I am only posting a picture of mine.  This is also my first bag with the new MM feet.  Love it.


Sorry. Not sure why it's sideways. I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## soramillay

The bags are all so beautiful. Can't wait to get mine. Anabg, I hope your zipper will be fixed soon. Hopefully, a new zipper will do the job.

So sad watching the news right now. My thoughts are with everyone in Paris.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> The bags are all so beautiful. Can't wait to get mine. Anabg, I hope your zipper will be fixed soon. Hopefully, a new zipper will do the job.
> 
> So sad watching the news right now. My thoughts are with everyone in Paris.



Thanks.  I think my zipper is an easy fix.  

Really sad about Paris. I have been glued to the news since I got home.


----------



## tenKrat

Blue Africa Soulmate (full size) vs. Cognac Merinos Soulmate Midi

The full size has a more pronounced drape than the midi. The midi has the same beautiful folds but less drape. 

The full size Soulmate has a more bohemian feel with its drape. The midi not so much.  But, the midi looks better on my frame. Mod shots later this weekend.


----------



## sandysandiego

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 3186824


This is stunning!  So jealous!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 3186824



Gorgeous!  The merinos and now I want donuts.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Well, here it is.  My mom's bag is identical so I am only posting a picture of mine.  This is also my first bag with the new MM feet.  Love it.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Not sure why it's sideways. I don't know how to fix it.



Beautiful! Cant wait for mine!







tenKrat said:


> Blue Africa Soulmate (full size) vs. Cognac Merinos Soulmate Midi
> 
> The full size has a more pronounced drape than the midi. The midi has the same beautiful folds but less drape.
> 
> The full size Soulmate has a more bohemian feel with its drape. The midi not so much.  But, the midi looks better on my frame. Mod shots later this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3186896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186897



I love the color of the cognac! And thank you so much for the comparison pictures!


----------



## thedseer

Don't forget to add photos of your new bags to the reference thread!


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Don't forget to add photos of your new bags to the reference thread!



I owe a lot of bags to the reference thread. I will try to do them all this weekend.


----------



## Moonstarr

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.



Oh my gosh ... that colour is amazing! It looks like butterscotch on my screen. LOVE it! Congrats!



anabg said:


> Well, here it is.  My mom's bag is identical so I am only posting a picture of mine.  This is also my first bag with the new MM feet.  Love it.
> 
> Sorry. Not sure why it's sideways. I don't know how to fix it.



Seeing your picture makes me so excited to receive mine! I think I am going to love the merinos leather! Congrats on your bag!


----------



## tenKrat

I kept the standard center zippered compartment in my Soulmate Midi whereas I didn't for my full size Soulmate. I like having it in the Midi. 

I like how Marco reinforced the top of the center zippered compartment with leather. As a result, it doesn't seem to flop over as much.  

I also like the new bigger feet with the "M".


----------



## tenKrat

Moonstarr said:


> Oh my gosh ... that colour is amazing! It looks like butterscotch on my screen. LOVE it!!




Exactly!  It *does* look like butterscotch!


----------



## anabg

Moonstarr said:


> Oh my gosh ... that colour is amazing! It looks like butterscotch on my screen. LOVE it! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing your picture makes me so excited to receive mine! I think I am going to love the merinos leather! Congrats on your bag!




Thanks. I moved into it already.


----------



## anabg

Finally got around to post in the reference thread.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Finally got around to post in the reference thread.


Thank you! I appreciate seeing all the photos.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> So, I took the bag out of the box, tried to unzip the middle compartment and thus happened..  do you guys think this can be resolved without having to return the bag?  I am not even sure if the pull or the zipper is the problem.
> I tried putting it back in and it keeps coming out.




My first Soulmate arrived without zipper pulls. Marco sent me a couple and I just slid it on. His zipper and zipper pulls are made to easily slide together. The part that the zipper pull attaches to has a little "give" so you can just push the zipper pull on it. I'm sure you can just push the zipper pull onto the other part easily.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> My first Soulmate arrived without zipper pulls. Marco sent me a couple and I just slid it on. His zipper and zipper pulls are made to easily slide together. The part that the zipper pull attaches to has a little "give" so you can just push the zipper pull on it. I'm sure you can just push the zipper pull onto the other part easily.




Hi. Yes the zipper part has a little spring mechanism or something like that.  But the zipper pull keeps slipping out. It's so thin that it fits thru the tiny open space in the zipper part.  As soon as they send me a new zipper pull, I think I will be set.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Blue Africa Soulmate (full size) vs. Cognac Merinos Soulmate Midi
> 
> The full size has a more pronounced drape than the midi. The midi has the same beautiful folds but less drape.
> 
> The full size Soulmate has a more bohemian feel with its drape. The midi not so much.  But, the midi looks better on my frame. Mod shots later this weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3186896
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186897




The merino is beautiful. Can't wait to see the midi size in person next week!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I kept the standard center zippered compartment in my Soulmate Midi whereas I didn't for my full size Soulmate. I like having it in the Midi.
> 
> I like how Marco reinforced the top of the center zippered compartment with leather. As a result, it doesn't seem to flop over as much.
> 
> I also like the new bigger feet with the "M".
> 
> View attachment 3186997
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186998


So lovely!! I think this is a wonderful color!


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Finally got around to post in the reference thread.


Love seeing all your bags in the reference thread! Thanks! Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Love seeing all your bags in the reference thread! Thanks! Such beautiful pieces!




I am terrible at posting pictures. [emoji107]


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I am terrible at posting pictures. [emoji107]




You have a nice collection, anabg. Keep posting those pics!


----------



## tenKrat

Now I totally get why Marco made the original Soulmate large.  It is brilliance. I didn't know this before, but I know it now. 

When I first read its dimensions, I thought, "that is a pretty big bag!"; yet, I liked the way the Soulmate looked. There is a very good reason for her large dimensions, ladies. I will attempt an explanation at the risk of sounding crazy or corny or both. 

When I wear the Soulmate Midi,she feels like my other shoulder bags---a bag hanging comfortably at my side. When I look in the mirror, I see the Midi's lovely folds. Then I walk away from the mirror and go on with my day. 

When I wear Marco's original Soulmate, she feels like a completely different creature at my side.  When I look in the mirror, I see the original's lovely folds. But, when I walk away from the mirror and keep walking throughout my day, I FEEL my Soulmate at my side. I FEEL her folds and, most distinctively, I FEEL her drape. 

Ladies, I have discovered that the key to the original Soulmate's magical allure is her DRAPE!  THAT is why Marco put extra leather in her width and length!  So that we can FULLY EXPERIENCE her folds and drape. FEELING her at your side is akin to a child feeling his favorite little pillow, that he will not part with, at his side. She is a comfortable, luxurious leather presence. 

When I wear my original Soulmate, I am always aware of her presence because I FEEL her leather, her drape. 

I love my new Soulmate Midi in cognac merinos. But, she'll be the only little sister in my collection. I am sticking with Marco's original Soulmate from now on. He is a brilliant handbag designer.


----------



## tenKrat

I am so excited to meet Lenie again for lunch next weekend!  She's going to try on my Soulmate Midi and compare. She can confirm that I am crazy or not. 

I wish I could meet you all in person, too. Cowumbut, if you were here, I'd bring you some malasadas.[emoji6]


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Now I totally get why Marco made the original Soulmate large.  It is brilliance. I didn't know this before, but I know it now.
> 
> When I first read its dimensions, I thought, "that is a pretty big bag!"; yet, I liked the way the Soulmate looked. There is a very good reason for her large dimensions, ladies. I will attempt an explanation at the risk of sounding crazy or corny or both.
> 
> When I wear the Soulmate Midi,she feels like my other shoulder bags---a bag hanging comfortably at my side. When I look in the mirror, I see the Midi's lovely folds. Then I walk away from the mirror and go on with my day.
> 
> When I wear Marco's original Soulmate, she feels like a completely different creature at my side.  When I look in the mirror, I see the original's lovely folds. But, when I walk away from the mirror and keep walking throughout my day, I FEEL my Soulmate at my side. I FEEL her folds and, most distinctively, I FEEL her drape.
> 
> Ladies, I have discovered that the key to the original Soulmate's magical allure is her DRAPE!  THAT is why Marco put extra leather in her width and length!  So that we can FULLY EXPERIENCE her folds and drape. FEELING her at your side is akin to a child feeling his favorite little pillow, that he will not part with, at his side. She is a comfortable, luxurious leather presence.
> 
> When I wear my original Soulmate, I am always aware of her presence because I FEEL her leather, her drape.
> 
> I love my new Soulmate Midi in cognac merinos. But, she'll be the only little sister in my collection. I am sticking with Marco's original Soulmate from now on. He is a brilliant handbag designer.




What an insightful statement on MM's design intent.  When I first joined this thread, I really struggled with which size Soulmate to get.  Many of you offered suggestions and insight -- and questions that helped me decide the issue.  One of you asked how much empty space I wanted to have after all the contents were in the bag. That did it for me.  The full Soulmate was the way to go.  And others mentioned the drape of all that gorgeous leather.  You've just described -- very eloquently -- the impact that size has on design.


----------



## soramillay

The drape is the reason I went for the full Soulmate even though I prefer small to mid-size bags nowadays. TenKrat and Lenie, your modeling pics sold me on it. It just looks perfectly easy.


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> Rose Quartz? That's my kind of color!!! Now, I need to see if it's the right shade. [emoji16]


Pantone color of 2016!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Now I totally get why Marco made the original Soulmate large.  It is brilliance. I didn't know this before, but I know it now.
> 
> When I first read its dimensions, I thought, "that is a pretty big bag!"; yet, I liked the way the Soulmate looked. There is a very good reason for her large dimensions, ladies. I will attempt an explanation at the risk of sounding crazy or corny or both.
> 
> When I wear the Soulmate Midi,she feels like my other shoulder bags---a bag hanging comfortably at my side. When I look in the mirror, I see the Midi's lovely folds. Then I walk away from the mirror and go on with my day.
> 
> When I wear Marco's original Soulmate, she feels like a completely different creature at my side.  When I look in the mirror, I see the original's lovely folds. But, when I walk away from the mirror and keep walking throughout my day, I FEEL my Soulmate at my side. I FEEL her folds and, most distinctively, I FEEL her drape.
> 
> Ladies, I have discovered that the key to the original Soulmate's magical allure is her DRAPE!  THAT is why Marco put extra leather in her width and length!  So that we can FULLY EXPERIENCE her folds and drape. FEELING her at your side is akin to a child feeling his favorite little pillow, that he will not part with, at his side. She is a comfortable, luxurious leather presence.
> 
> When I wear my original Soulmate, I am always aware of her presence because I FEEL her leather, her drape.
> 
> I love my new Soulmate Midi in cognac merinos. But, she'll be the only little sister in my collection. I am sticking with Marco's original Soulmate from now on. He is a brilliant handbag designer.




Well....now i am going to need a full size soulmate in my collection!! I will see how i feel about full size Selene when i get it!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Love seeing all your bags in the reference thread! Thanks! Such beautiful pieces!



I wish they were all mine..


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Now I totally get why Marco made the original Soulmate large.  It is brilliance. I didn't know this before, but I know it now.
> 
> When I first read its dimensions, I thought, "that is a pretty big bag!"; yet, I liked the way the Soulmate looked. There is a very good reason for her large dimensions, ladies. I will attempt an explanation at the risk of sounding crazy or corny or both.
> 
> When I wear the Soulmate Midi,she feels like my other shoulder bags---a bag hanging comfortably at my side. When I look in the mirror, I see the Midi's lovely folds. Then I walk away from the mirror and go on with my day.
> 
> When I wear Marco's original Soulmate, she feels like a completely different creature at my side.  When I look in the mirror, I see the original's lovely folds. But, when I walk away from the mirror and keep walking throughout my day, I FEEL my Soulmate at my side. I FEEL her folds and, most distinctively, I FEEL her drape.
> 
> Ladies, I have discovered that the key to the original Soulmate's magical allure is her DRAPE!  THAT is why Marco put extra leather in her width and length!  So that we can FULLY EXPERIENCE her folds and drape. FEELING her at your side is akin to a child feeling his favorite little pillow, that he will not part with, at his side. She is a comfortable, luxurious leather presence.
> 
> When I wear my original Soulmate, I am always aware of her presence because I FEEL her leather, her drape.
> 
> I love my new Soulmate Midi in cognac merinos. But, she'll be the only little sister in my collection. I am sticking with Marco's original Soulmate from now on. He is a brilliant handbag designer.



I couldn't agree more. The drape of the leather is what makes me switch back to the Soulmate everytime. The bag sitting on my shoulder and the lovely leather I can feel on my hip. It's is definitely a one of a kind design with impeccable craftsmanship. I feel spoiled to be able to get these bags.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> I am so excited to meet Lenie again for lunch next weekend!  She's going to try on my Soulmate Midi and compare. She can confirm that I am crazy or not.
> 
> I wish I could meet you all in person, too. Cowumbut, if you were here, I'd bring you some malasadas.[emoji6]



 I hope you two have a wonderful lunch!  Would love to have met you and you know,  malasadas.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I picked up my MM box this morning. Immediately switched to my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi before heading out. Stopped by a popular local bakery to get some of its famous malasadas (sugary Portuguese doughnuts with a filling). Here's an action shot.
> 
> View attachment 3186824


When I was researching for my trip to Honolulu a few years back, this bakery came highly recommended. But I never got to go to one. Now I wish I really had!! Sounds yummy! But we went to Honolulu Cookie Company, yummy goodies too!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> When I was researching for my trip to Honolulu a few years back, this bakery came highly recommended. But I never got to go to one. Now I wish I really had!! Sounds yummy! But we went to Honolulu Cookie Company, yummy goodies too!




If you ever come back, don't go to Honolulu Cookie Company. Go to Cookie Corner instead. Fresh baked, moist, and chunky cookies!


----------



## thedseer

mkpurselover said:


> Pantone color of 2016!



This must mean that we all need a handbag in this color!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> If you ever come back, don't go to Honolulu Cookie Company. Go to Cookie Corner instead. Fresh baked, moist, and chunky cookies!


Thanks for the tip!!  Would really like to go back. 



thedseer said:


> This must mean that we all need a handbag in this color!


I suppose we do!!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Pantone color of 2016!


This makes so much sense. haha.

Wow, my pink craving is so on trend.


----------



## carterazo

Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?


----------



## anabg

I figured I would post a pic that is not sideways.  This time the bag has all my stuff already in it.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Pantone color of 2016!



This is so pretty.  I have never had a pink bag.


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?



I pay with Paypal.  When I accept the payment, I believe it's shown in euros.


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?



I pay with my bank account via PayPal.


----------



## Cowumbut

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?



PayPal for me as well, from my bank account.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> I pay with Paypal.  When I accept the payment, I believe it's shown in euros.









thedseer said:


> I pay with my bank account via PayPal.








Cowumbut said:


> PayPal for me as well, from my bank account.



Thanks ladies.


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Pantone color of 2016!




Me likey!


----------



## the_baglover

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?



I pay with my visa card and my bank manages the exchange rate. Have not had problems so far.


----------



## carterazo

the_baglover said:


> I pay with my visa card and my bank manages the exchange rate. Have not had problems so far.



I'm glad to hear this because I eneded up using my amex.  Thanks!


----------



## ginaf20697

Some cards charge a foreign transaction fee so that's why I use Paypal. Never mind sometimes they'll just ding it as a weird transaction and you have to call to straighten that out.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance, ladies.  When you've gotten your MM bags, have you preferred paypal or just go straight to your credit card?  It there a preferred choice - seeing as we're paying in a different currency?


 

I prefer to transfer directly from my bank account..I think I once figured out it was cheaper for me  This way of paying is rather usual here..and saves me a lot of extra rates to either Paypal or Visacard!


PS..I don't think I will pay like this if I buy from strangers over ebay..then it will be Paypal from my creditcard!!lol..


----------



## carterazo

ginaf20697 said:


> Some cards charge a foreign transaction fee so that's why I use Paypal. Never mind sometimes they'll just ding it as a weird transaction and you have to call to straighten that out.



That is true. My amex is very good about this kind of stuff, though. (not my visa)
I also got the impression that paypal was using a higher conversion rate than current- they have the right to do that of course.






bonniekir said:


> I prefer to transfer directly from my bank account..I think I once figured out it was cheaper for me  This way of paying is rather usual here..and saves me a lot of extra rates to either Paypal or Visacard!
> 
> 
> PS..I don't think I will pay like this if I buy from strangers over ebay..then it will be Paypal from my creditcard!!lol..



My paypal is connected to my personal cc or I get into fights with DH. (same as bank account )
So I decided to risk the transaction fee with a possibly (hopefully? :sly: ) lower exchange rate than paypal. We'll see what happens. 

I have to add all the fees to the cost of the bag and look at that final number as the actual cost.  I  just hope I love it. That way it will all be worthwhile.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I'm glad to hear this because I eneded up using my amex.  Thanks!


Did you finally order a Zhoe?


----------



## the_baglover

ginaf20697 said:


> Some cards charge a foreign transaction fee so that's why I use Paypal. Never mind sometimes they'll just ding it as a weird transaction and you have to call to straighten that out.



That's true. Though these things depend on the bank and each country's financial terms and conditions. Plus Paypal is still not accepted/available everywhere.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Did you finally order a Zhoe?



Yes!!!!   In cobalt.  . I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Yes!!!!   In cobalt.  . I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to get it.



This is the combo I want in mini zhoe-can't wait to see!


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> This is the combo I want in mini zhoe-can't wait to see!



I promise pics once I get it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Wonderful post.  All true.*




tenKrat said:


> Now I totally get why Marco made the original Soulmate large.  It is brilliance. I didn't know this before, but I know it now.
> 
> When I first read its dimensions, I thought, "that is a pretty big bag!"; yet, I liked the way the Soulmate looked. There is a very good reason for her large dimensions, ladies. I will attempt an explanation at the risk of sounding crazy or corny or both.
> 
> When I wear the Soulmate Midi,she feels like my other shoulder bags---a bag hanging comfortably at my side. When I look in the mirror, I see the Midi's lovely folds. Then I walk away from the mirror and go on with my day.
> 
> When I wear Marco's original Soulmate, she feels like a completely different creature at my side.  When I look in the mirror, I see the original's lovely folds. But, when I walk away from the mirror and keep walking throughout my day, I FEEL my Soulmate at my side. I FEEL her folds and, most distinctively, I FEEL her drape.
> 
> Ladies, I have discovered that the key to the original Soulmate's magical allure is her DRAPE!  THAT is why Marco put extra leather in her width and length!  So that we can FULLY EXPERIENCE her folds and drape. FEELING her at your side is akin to a child feeling his favorite little pillow, that he will not part with, at his side. She is a comfortable, luxurious leather presence.
> 
> When I wear my original Soulmate, I am always aware of her presence because I FEEL her leather, her drape.
> 
> I love my new Soulmate Midi in cognac merinos. But, she'll be the only little sister in my collection. I am sticking with Marco's original Soulmate from now on. He is a brilliant handbag designer.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I could stare at this bag all day long.  What green is that, anabg?*




anabg said:


> I figured I would post a pic that is not sideways.  This time the bag has all my stuff already in it.


----------



## Moonfancy

*We still have to wait a bit, Tankgirl.  There are 4-5 tanneries Marco visits.  Sometimes the tannery guys pull the colors they suspect/think Marco is looking for.  That makes it easy for him, as he can just go and look at the skins they have laid out on the tables for him.  Other times Marco himself isn't quite sure what he's looking for an will only recognize it when he sees it.  For those trips, he wanders up and down the tannery aisles.  I gave him specifics on the greens we would like to see, and he is looking for them now.  Plus, new colors arrive to the tanneries frequently, so if he doesn't see our green now, he might see it very soon.*



Tankgirl said:


> Are you KIDDING me??  You are uniquely AMAZING!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *We still have to wait a bit, Tankgirl.  There are 4-5 tanneries Marco visits.  Sometimes the tannery guys pull the colors they suspect/think Marco is looking for.  That makes it easy for him, as he can just go and look at the skins they have laid out on the tables for him.  Other times Marco himself isn't quite sure what he's looking for an will only recognize it when he sees it.  For those trips, he wanders up and down the tannery aisles.  I gave him specifics on the greens we would like to see, and he is looking for them now.  Plus, new colors arrive to the tanneries frequently, so if he doesn't see our green now, he might see it very soon.*




Thank you for that, Moonfancy.  I so appreciate your willingness to work with Marco and all of us on the colors we would like to see.  My bank account is relieved that we shall have to wait, though!


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *I could stare at this bag all day long.  What green is that, anabg?*



Hi Moonfancy.  It's black!  Sorry.  I have said once or twice before that I take horrible pictures.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Ha!  Well, just goes to show that pictures rarely show the exact colors of MM's leathers, nor their true beauty!  It's a gorgeous bag, anabg.  Is this from our bespoke?*



anabg said:


> Hi Moonfancy.  It's black!  Sorry.  I have said once or twice before that I take horrible pictures.


----------



## Moonfancy

*We are OVER 6,000 posts now!*

*MASSACCESI !  MASSACCESI !*


----------



## thedseer

Finally got my bespoke soulmate today after it being hostage in the post office since Friday. I opted for the full size this time and it is a BIG bag. The handles feel tighter but guessing that is just cause they haven't broken in yet. The merinos leather is wonderful and I love the new feet. I'm glad I tried the full size out on a lighter weight leather.


----------



## anabg

Moonfancy said:


> *Ha!  Well, just goes to show that pictures rarely show the exact colors of MM's leathers, nor their true beauty!  It's a gorgeous bag, anabg.  Is this from our bespoke?*



It is! I am over the moon with it.  I want to bite the leather.  Is that wrong?


----------



## anabg

The midi Soulmate is just the right size for me.  But I keep wondering about the drapiness of the full size everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Odebdo

carterazo said:


> Yes!!!!   In cobalt.  . I'm so excited!!! Can't wait to get it.



Sounds beautiful!!!  Hopefully it is on its way to you soon!  I placed an order just last week and got shipping notice today!!  Much sooner than I had dared hope for and I hope it is the same for you....and all us who long to see pictures of your beautiful Miss Cobalt Zhoe!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Finally got my bespoke soulmate today after it being hostage in the post office since Friday. I opted for the full size this time and it is a BIG bag. The handles feel tighter but guessing that is just cause they haven't broken in yet. The merinos leather is wonderful and I love the new feet. I'm glad I tried the full size out on a lighter weight leather.



Thank you for this description!  I debate on the full size bags....I would never have went for it, but now with kids, I find myself debating as I carry diapers etc around so maybe a bigger bag would be good?  Let us know how it works as you carry it...like if it ends up feeling not like a big bag!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *We are OVER 6,000 posts now!*
> 
> *MASSACCESI !  MASSACCESI !*



We all have MASSACCESI fever!!


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Finally got my bespoke soulmate today after it being hostage in the post office since Friday. I opted for the full size this time and it is a BIG bag. The handles feel tighter but guessing that is just cause they haven't broken in yet. The merinos leather is wonderful and I love the new feet. I'm glad I tried the full size out on a lighter weight leather.




I think after a while, as the leather softens and folds into itself, the bag will not look as big. I think the merinos leather is perfect for the full size Soulmate because it is lighter weight. My midi Soulmate in cognac is so chewy, I (like anabg) want to bite it. My bag would have been glorious in the full size...


----------



## tenKrat

Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps. 

This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Interior and side views:


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> Sounds beautiful!!!  Hopefully it is on its way to you soon!  I placed an order just last week and got shipping notice today!!  Much sooner than I had dared hope for and I hope it is the same for you....and all us who long to see pictures of your beautiful Miss Cobalt Zhoe!



Wow that was really fast!  I am secretly hoping I hear from them by the end of the week.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887




That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887



Love it! The color is perfect.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887



Beautiful!  I bet she goes with everything.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887




Well....dang. Now I want rust vachetta AND a Zhoe legend!!! Beautiful bag Tenkrat!!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887


Wow, wow, beautiful! Your reveal is even more gorgeous than all the photos I've seen of the rust so far. I would call this a real cognac brown. I thought I had all but decided on the black vacchetta for my next Miss M but this is shaking my resolve!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> I kept the standard center zippered compartment in my Soulmate Midi whereas I didn't for my full size Soulmate. I like having it in the Midi.
> 
> I like how Marco reinforced the top of the center zippered compartment with leather. As a result, it doesn't seem to flop over as much.
> 
> I also like the new bigger feet with the "M".
> 
> View attachment 3186997
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186998


Love this color...


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Interior and side views:
> 
> View attachment 3189890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189892


Oh my dear... I think the Zhoe Legend is next on my list!  This is one beauty


----------



## thedseer

First day of work-full size black merinos soulmate


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887



The color is just how I pictured it.  Beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> First day of work-full size black merinos soulmate



Look at all that luscious merinos leather!  She looks good on you, thedseer. She'll look even better when she gets smooshier. 

Let us know what you think of her size and how she feels to you after you've worn her for a while.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> The color is just how I pictured it.  Beautiful.



I pictured the color like this, too. Very happy with all of it---color, leather, style. This rust matches everything, and it is my favorite brown.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.
> 
> View attachment 3189885
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189886
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189887



Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats on such a lovely leather and bag. Hmmm rust leather might be on my Christmas list now.


----------



## gack

I fell in love with Rust on just a swatch. Then I was confused about which color Rust was. Turns out I still super love Rust. omgggg


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Interior and side views:
> 
> View attachment 3189890
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3189892



 thats it! I am getting this exactly! Thanks Tenkrat for solving my dilemma......now my money tree needs to grow faster


----------



## soramillay

My soulmate arrived today. Here she is in her full size, all-black with silver hw:




Ok I'm going to echo that I'm glad I got this in a lighter leather because she is not light! Other than that I like how huggable the bag is, and I actually like the divider pocket for being big enough for all my valuables e.g. tablet.


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> thats it! I am getting this exactly! Thanks Tenkrat for solving my dilemma......now my money tree needs to grow faster



If you figure out the secret formula to making the money tree grow quicker...please share because mine grows REALLY slowly and sometimes I think my toddlers are stealing anything that does grow!


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> Ok I'm going to echo that I'm glad I got this in a lighter leather because she is not light! Other than that I like how huggable the bag is, and I actually like the divider pocket for being big enough for all my valuables e.g. tablet.



It is beautiful....thanks for your thoughts on the full size as well....I am a little worries about full size Selene headed my way since I am used to the midi size bags....so my fingers are crossed I find it perfect!


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> First day of work-full size black merinos soulmate



Beautiful bag! Enjoy.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Here's the Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta, light gold HW, and red lining. I also specially ordered the top zipper closure for the center compartment as well as an extra set of all-leather straps.
> 
> This rust vachetta is one awesome leather.


Such a beauty!! So this is now the right rust color?  Looks gorgeous!



thedseer said:


> First day of work-full size black merinos soulmate


I think this size looks good on you!  Until the last minute I could not decide between the 2 sizes.  I got the midi in the end.


I guess my group bespoke order got held up because of our long non-working holiday here in the metro.  So I expect to get it next week.  Long wait!


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> thats it! I am getting this exactly! Thanks Tenkrat for solving my dilemma......now my money tree needs to grow faster




You're welcome. I've carried this bag for two days now. It is wonderful. I swoon over this leather. I like the all-leather straps for everyday.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3190842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190843




Hi, strictly talking about bag style (not leather or color), do you prefer Zhoe or Zhoe Legend?


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> First day of work-full size black merinos soulmate




Love it!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> My soulmate arrived today. Here she is in her full size, all-black with silver hw:
> 
> View attachment 3190680
> 
> 
> Ok I'm going to echo that I'm glad I got this in a lighter leather because she is not light! Other than that I like how huggable the bag is, and I actually like the divider pocket for being big enough for all my valuables e.g. tablet.




Gee, I am starting to think I should have ordered the full size!   But everything I need fits comfortably in the midi size... Aaah. Maybe next time...


----------



## sandysandiego

Both are lovely but the Rust Vachetta is spectacular!!



tenKrat said:


> Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3190842
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190843


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Hi, strictly talking about bag style (not leather or color), do you prefer Zhoe or Zhoe Legend?




That's a hard question to answer. They are both great. Hmmmm........

I guess Zhoe Legend has the edge because I love compartments. The fact that Legend has two extra compartments and her shape is rectangular vice trapezoid give her the edge in my book. I like Zhoe's trapezoid shape, but I like Legend's shape a little better.


----------



## tenKrat

When I ordered the extra all-leather strap for the black Zhoe (which came first), Marco sent two full-length straps. Each had three pieces---the long center strap plus two smaller straps to attach to each end. 

Marco changed how he does the extra all-leather straps. When the rust Zhoe Legend arrived later, she came with just one long center strap plus four smaller straps (two all-leather and two with metal links). Hope this makes sense.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> That's a hard question to answer. They are both great. Hmmmm........
> 
> I guess Zhoe Legend has the edge because I love compartments. The fact that Legend has two extra compartments and her shape is rectangular vice trapezoid give her the edge in my book. I like Zhoe's trapezoid shape, but I like Legend's shape a little better.




Thanks. I like the compartments of the Zhoe Legend but the Zhoe Legend seems to "open up" at the bottom because of the compartments so I like the outside shape of the regular Zhoe better...


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Look at all that luscious merinos leather!  She looks good on you, thedseer. She'll look even better when she gets smooshier.
> 
> Let us know what you think of her size and how she feels to you after you've worn her for a while.








Cowumbut said:


> Beautiful bag! Enjoy.






msd_bags said:


> Such a beauty!! So this is now the right rust color?  Looks gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I think this size looks good on you!  Until the last minute I could not decide between the 2 sizes.  I got the midi in the end.
> 
> 
> I guess my group bespoke order got held up because of our long non-working holiday here in the metro.  So I expect to get it next week.  Long wait!






anabg said:


> Love it!



Thanks, all! It's a much bigger bag than I'm used to (even the midi feels big sometimes) and thus feels a bit empty, but the size doesn't feel or look overwhelming either. And I think the size and the lovely merinos leather are perfect for showcasing the lovely folds of the soulmate style. I'll have to take comparison shots with my midi soulmate and midi Selene. The midi Selene will look tiny in comparison I'm sure.


----------



## tenKrat

Quick mod shot of Zhoe Legend. I like how the two compartments add a new dimension to the bag's shape when you view its sides.


----------



## anabg

I have been meaning to try a full size bag.  My only full size bag is Miss M and she is not as big as the other full size bags MM offers.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Quick mod shot of Zhoe Legend. I like how the two compartments add a new dimension to the bag's shape when you view its sides.
> 
> View attachment 3190975




It actually doesn't seem to open up as much as I thought.  Is it full in the picture?


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> It actually doesn't seem to open up as much as I thought.  Is it full in the picture?



Yes, there's a pouch in the back compartment and in the front compartment, there's a pen pouch, tissue packet, and a rolled up reusable nylon shopping bag.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Quick mod shot of Zhoe Legend. I like how the two compartments add a new dimension to the bag's shape when you view its sides.



The whole outfit is lovely!! And seeing this, i know I was right to tell Colette in her blog that Zhoe Legend is my fave style (together with midi Minerva)!



anabg said:


> It actually doesn't seem to open up as much as I thought.  Is it full in the picture?



Hi anabg! If I could share my thoughts on this. I don't put any bulky stuff in the 2 extra compartments, just tissues and thin card case. Anyway these compartments don't expand much. As such, the whole bag doesn't open up really.


----------



## lenie

I just received my group bespoke Soulmate in Black Merino with Dark Brown straps and silver hardware. This is the first Soulmate that I went with the dark brown straps. My other Soulmates have straps in the same leather as the bag. I really like the black-brown contrast with this bag!


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I pictured the color like this, too. Very happy with all of it---color, leather, style. This rust matches everything, and it is my favorite brown.




Just the thing I needed to finally make up my mind - I have just ordered a midi sized Divina in the rust vacchetta (and a mini Zhoe in mahogany).


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm so excited to see everyone's black merinos Soulmates coming in. Mine shipped on November 11th, but I think someone is hand rowing it in a boat across the ocean ... it still hasn't arrived in Canada! Must be patient, but it's really hard! It's definitely taking much longer than normal.


----------



## thedseer

ajamy said:


> Just the thing I needed to finally make up my mind - I have just ordered a midi sized Divina in the rust vacchetta (and a mini Zhoe in mahogany).



Lovely choices!







Moonstarr said:


> I'm so excited to see everyone's black merinos Soulmates coming in. Mine shipped on November 11th, but I think someone is hand rowing it in a boat across the ocean ... it still hasn't arrived in Canada! Must be patient, but it's really hard! It's definitely taking much longer than normal.



I hope you get your soulmate soon!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Quick mod shot of Zhoe Legend. I like how the two compartments add a new dimension to the bag's shape when you view its sides.
> 
> View attachment 3190975



TenKrat this is a gorgeous bag. I love the leather.

I love your new bag. I come to get my bag fix on the purse forum as all my stuff is in storage. We move into our house in December and then I will be able to get my bags and photograph everything and post again. I am busy finishing up at work. I retire at the end of  December and I am looking forward to it especially having all the time to do the things I want to do.


----------



## thedseer

Here are some quick comparisons between the midi and full size soulmate. More to be posted and then I will add to the reference library. FYI - both have straps lengthened 2 inches.


----------



## Odebdo

ajamy said:


> Just the thing I needed to finally make up my mind - I have just ordered a midi sized Divina in the rust vacchetta (and a mini Zhoe in mahogany).



Those both sound LOVELY!!  Cant wait to see them once you get them!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Quick mod shot of Zhoe Legend. I like how the two compartments add a new dimension to the bag's shape when you view its sides.
> 
> View attachment 3190975




Wow! I love it on you!


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> Here are some quick comparisons between the midi and full size soulmate. More to be posted and then I will add to the reference library. FYI - both have straps lengthened 2 inches.


thedseer, I think you wear the full size beautifully. Both bags are lovely (blue africa ) but the full size has an easy elegant drape to it, don't you think?


----------



## Odebdo

Did everyone just get the email about the new pouch Penelope?!?!  Looks like it comes in great colors!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone just get the email about the new pouch Penelope?!?!  Looks like it comes in great colors!!



I did not  could you post the info? I should be on the mailing list...


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone just get the email about the new pouch Penelope?!?!  Looks like it comes in great colors!!




Oh no!! I just bought floras to use as pouches lol.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone just get the email about the new pouch Penelope?!?!  Looks like it comes in great colors!!



Umm, ignore my last post. It went to one of my other folders in my email-oops!


----------



## anabg

I don't have the email.  What does it look like?


----------



## Tuuli35

anabg said:


> i don't have the email.  What does it look like?


----------



## anabg

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 3191883



Thanks!  It's cute!


----------



## thedseer

Penelope is $75. Here are the dimensions: Length cm. 25,5 (10 inches)
Height cm. 17,5 (6.9 inches)
Depth at base cm. 6,0 (2.3 inches)


----------



## Tuuli35

anabg said:


> Thanks!  It's cute!




You see welcome. These are the colors (plus black)


----------



## thedseer

Penelope*( 70,00 - $ 75,00) is offered in the following Pebbled leathers:
Olive Green, Apple Green, Purple, Dark Brown, Cappuccino, Turquoise, Lilac, Ananas, Amaranto, Black (not pictured)
Massaccesi Signature Grey Lining
Light Gold or Silver Hardware


----------



## BlueCherry

As usual, I've asked for a mini one and its in the pipeline seemingly. This is too big for using inside my bags but would make a great clutch.


----------



## anabg

I have a Phoebe in apple green and love it.
Cappuccino and Olive Green are calling my name.


----------



## msd_bags

Lovely colors for Penelope!


----------



## msd_bags

I think I will get my group bespoke midi Soulmate next week.  It didn't make it on Monday this week before we went on a long break starting Tuesday.  Although tracking did not really move since Milano.  I just hope my bag has not gone missing!


----------



## Moonstarr

msd_bags said:


> I think I will get my group bespoke midi Soulmate next week.  It didn't make it on Monday this week before we went on a long break starting Tuesday.  Although tracking did not really move since Milano.  I just hope my bag has not gone missing!


Mine is in the same boat. It's not showing as arrived in Canada yet which is unusual ... Hopefully our bags will get to us soon!


----------



## ajamy

it's 8am here in the UK and I have just had an email from Marco to check what lining colour I wanted as they are starting work on one of my bags - all day sitting here in the office I shall be thinking of my lovely vacchetta bag taking shape in Italy (and wishing I was there, not here).


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr said:


> Mine is in the same boat. It's not showing as arrived in Canada yet which is unusual ... Hopefully our bags will get to us soon!



Your post reminded me to take a look at the tracking site, and there, it's already in my country! Tracking did not move for 8 days so I didn't think it would still update. Maybe shipping was just slower this time. It's now showing "CONTACT SENDER", which during the last rime meant it was in customs.



ajamy said:


> it's 8am here in the UK and I have just had an email from Marco to check what lining colour I wanted as they are starting work on one of my bags - all day sitting here in the office I shall be thinking of my lovely vacchetta bag taking shape in Italy (and wishing I was there, not here).



Have a lovely time thinking about your MM bag. [emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

Another Massaccesi email received this morning: Beginning today Thursday, November 19ththrough Sunday, November 22nd**we are pleased to offer a complimentary Penelope with every purchase of a Massaccesi handbag over 200 Euro.* Have you had your eye on two MM bags?* You will receive two Penelope pouches at no charge during this promotion, or three for three and so on!* (shipping fees apply)* Please add your first and second leather color choices (just in case your first choice material runs out of stock) to the message field upon check out.*


----------



## anabg

I saw that!  I got the email bright and early.  Anyone doing this?  I have wanted a midi Divina for a while.  I might take the plunge.


----------



## Odebdo

I cannot pass up a "Free" offer....though I guess I would have, had I not magically sold a bag in a facebook group I am in...and had $300 land in my lap....the day before Marco decides to do a free holiday gift special....so the handbags gods smiled upon me....I feel it is fate!

I am getting a lead midi Angel thanks to Tenkrat's beautiful bronze one I could not get out of my head....and an amaranto or apple green Penelope!  So excited!


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonstarr said:


> Mine is in the same boat. It's not showing as arrived in Canada yet which is unusual ... Hopefully our bags will get to us soon!



Mine took forever to update - I'm in Canada too. It finally was delivered yesterday so hopefully yours is not far behind. Customs was $99 though - ouch!


----------



## anabg

Oh man, I would like to get a midi Divina in pebbled olive green with a pouch in cappuccino... I just don't know if I have the funds...


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I cannot pass up a "Free" offer....though I guess I would have, had I not magically sold a bag in a facebook group I am in...and had $300 land in my lap....the day before Marco decides to do a free holiday gift special....so the handbags gods smiled upon me....I feel it is fate!
> 
> I am getting a lead midi Angel thanks to Tenkrat's beautiful bronze one I could not get out of my head....and an amaranto or apple green Penelope!  So excited!




I'm excited, too, about your lead midi Angel!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie


----------



## msd_bags

Debating about this good offer too! I would like a midi Selene, in merinos, but I want some colors.  The pebbled options are nice but I want a lighter leather.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie




You might find the midi Minerva too big, especially when she has not softened with use and if you find the midi Soulmate already on the big side.  In time, when she's a little more broken in, she will slouch more beautifully.  I have it in pebbled leather.  Maybe one in merinos will be slouchier?  I don't find the midi Selene big at all.  It's just a medium sized tote for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## anabg

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie




Try the Selene midi.  It's a great size.  I don't find mine too big or heavy but you could always order it in Merino.  It should be lighter.


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Mine took forever to update - I'm in Canada too. It finally was delivered yesterday so hopefully yours is not far behind. Customs was $99 though - ouch!


I'm expecting my customs duties to be a little higher than this too!


----------



## thedseer

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie



I would go with the midi Selene. I have comparison shots with the midi soulmate in the photo reference thread. I find it quite a bit smaller than the midi Selene so it sounds like it would work well for you.


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie




I think the midi-Selene might be right up your alley! With it cinched it carries perfect for me, and I tend to lean towards smaller bags. I don't find the midi--Soulmate large though. And the selene does not have the center zip as organization features inside, but it does have a large slip pocket i find very handy on one wall, and then the zip pocket with two other slip pockets on it on the other wall of the bag. I only mention this as the midi minerva has the central zip compartment like midi-soulmate, if that is important to you.

Of the two, minerva and selene....selene is my choice hands down!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> I am getting a lead midi Angel thanks to Tenkrat's beautiful bronze one I could not get out of my head....and an amaranto or apple green Penelope!  So excited!



Bag sisters! You won't regret it, I love my Blue Africa one! 



Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  I'm somewhat of a MM and purse forum newbie.  And need the devotees of MM to help me w my next purchase of course timed with the special. I also have enough posts to start a new thread but have not figured that out yet either.  SO.  I have two soulmate Midis... Love the organizational features..  It's a wee bigger than I'm used to.   I'm looking at Midi Minerva but fear she might be too big... Or midi Salina. Same fear...  And am so open to suggestions.. I know Moonfancy and others will help.  I bug Colette routinely... So figured I'd have those obsessed help me out!   Thanks. julie



May I also suggest the Midi Angel if you haven't considered it. It is a very nice size , really a medium size bag, and the proportion is nice worn crossbody too.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> Mine took forever to update - I'm in Canada too. It finally was delivered yesterday so hopefully yours is not far behind. Customs was $99 though - ouch!


Mine was $55 but that's for just the one bag.

I am all tapped out for the year. The black merinos is my last MM for 2015, I shall admire the reveals and patiently wait for S/S16!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal Jewel:

Sounds like organizational features are important to you. So, I second the suggestion to consider the Angel Midi. She has three good-sized external pockets plus more pockets inside. Also, she comes with a longer strap for cross body wear. She can be carried by hand or on the shoulder as well.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I thought of Angel Midi when reading updates today...  I have to find specs since Angel is not in web anymore...


----------



## lulu212121

Did some bags get discontinued? I received an email about the launch of the redesigned website. I went to check it out & noticed some bags missing. I can't find the Zhoe, just the mini.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Maybe a Zhoe Legend??  Or Angel Midi?


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Mine was $55 but that's for just the one bag.
> 
> I am all tapped out for the year. The black merinos is my last MM for 2015, I shall admire the reveals and patiently wait for S/S16!



Sooooo tapped out. Mine was for one bag too. ...customs is random.


----------



## thedseer

lulu212121 said:


> Did some bags get discontinued? I received an email about the launch of the redesigned website. I went to check it out & noticed some bags missing. I can't find the Zhoe, just the mini.



They will be adding more bags to the website later.


----------



## anabg

I am getting a storm gray nabuck swatch along with zipper pull.  What bags are available in Nabuck?  I have never owned Nabuck or Suede..


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I am getting a storm gray nabuck swatch along with zipper pull.  What bags are available in Nabuck?  I have never owned Nabuck or Suede..




Soulmate, Selene, angel...all those have been made in nabuck. Most of us have it in soulmate, full or midi. But I know Bonnie has an Angel in it, and I think Vannie just got a Selene in it.

If a certain style is on your mind, ask Colette. If the leather does not suit, Marco will suggest something else.


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> I thought of Angel Midi when reading updates today...  I have to find specs since Angel is not in web anymore...




Ask Colette for the specs...also see our reference thread....lots of pictures of different styles. There are some there of TenKrats Zhoe legend and angel midi. It's a great reference tool, and I like to visit to drool!


----------



## Odebdo

lulu212121 said:


> Did some bags get discontinued? I received an email about the launch of the redesigned website. I went to check it out & noticed some bags missing. I can't find the Zhoe, just the mini.




You can order any bag by emailing Colette...nothing has been discontinued, just not everything is on the site.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I am getting a storm gray nabuck swatch along with zipper pull.  What bags are available in Nabuck?  I have never owned Nabuck or Suede..






Odebdo said:


> Soulmate, Selene, angel...all those have been made in nabuck. Most of us have it in soulmate, full or midi. But I know Bonnie has an Angel in it, and I think Vannie just got a Selene in it.
> 
> If a certain style is on your mind, ask Colette. If the leather does not suit, Marco will suggest something else.



Minerva too


----------



## soramillay

Coastal jewel said:


> I thought of Angel Midi when reading updates today...  I have to find specs since Angel is not in web anymore...


i have pics in the reference thread and i'll be happy to measure mine for you. Any particular specs you need?


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Soulmate, Selene, angel...all those have been made in nabuck. Most of us have it in soulmate, full or midi. But I know Bonnie has an Angel in it, and I think Vannie just got a Selene in it.
> 
> If a certain style is on your mind, ask Colette. If the leather does not suit, Marco will suggest something else.








thedseer said:


> Minerva too



Thank you. I will think more about what style once I check out the color. If I order anything, I would prefer a style I don't already have. Just to add variety.  That leaves me with Angel or Minerva.  Both equally functional, imo.


----------



## lulu212121

thedseer said:


> They will be adding more bags to the website later.


Thank you! I want one for Christmas. I'll keep checking in.


----------



## Odebdo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! I want one for Christmas. I'll keep checking in.




Check with Colette...you can order via emailing her. By the time you factor in production time, shipping etc, you don't want to wait too long if you want to be sure to have it in your hands by Xmas. I have over 10 MM items and have never ordered via the website.


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Check with Colette...you can order via emailing her. By the time you factor in production time, shipping etc, you don't want to wait too long if you want to be sure to have it in your hands by Xmas. I have over 10 MM items and have never ordered via the website.



All true.  Especially if you are in the US.  This is the time when the postal service is going to start dropping the ball even more so I would order early.  I have only ordered my 1st bag thru the website.  I was such a newbie!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

OMG  I think the Angel Midi is really the one!    Woot....  Do you like the African Bronze... 

OOPS  Just realized in my excitement I posted to pics only!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> OMG  I think the Angel Midi is really the one!    Woot....  Do you like the African Bronze...
> 
> OOPS  Just realized in my excitement I posted to pics only!




They moved it!

I just ordered an Angel midi....i fell in love with TenKrats bronze one.  I am getting mine in lead, but i have bronze africa in a Soulmate midi...love that leather!


----------



## thedseer

Lighting is not so great but here are comparisons between full size and midi soulmate's and midi Selene. Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Angel Midi just like Tenkrats is calling my name... but I might do lead.   I received the measurements from Colette.  I like you ladies..


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Lighting is not so great but here are comparisons between full size and midi soulmate's and midi Selene. Hopefully this is helpful.




This is very helpful....your full size soulmate looks really big in these...but also puddly and yummy!

Just makes me realize every bag i look at is fantastic as i love your midi selene and i have the blue africa so love that too! 

Thanks for playing with them all and recording it in photos for us! 

How tall are you though?


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Angel Midi just like Tenkrats is calling my name... but I might do lead.   I received the measurements from Colette.  I like you ladies..




We are more than happy to have your join us in Our Massaccesi love!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> This is very helpful....your full size soulmate looks really big in these...but also puddly and yummy!
> 
> Just makes me realize every bag i look at is fantastic as i love your midi selene and i have the blue africa so love that too!
> 
> Thanks for playing with them all and recording it in photos for us!
> 
> How tall are you though?


Thank you! The full size soulmate is really outside of my comfort zone for bag size, but the smooshy leather and drape have won me over.

I am 5' 5" but long waisted. I have very short legs.

I love the blue Africa mini Selene-the blue Africa is such an amazing leather. I would love to get it in another style like angel or Selene.

I feel like I have an ever growing and never ending wish list with Massaccesi!


----------



## mary79

Odebdo said:


> You can order any bag by emailing Colette...nothing has been discontinued, just not everything is on the site.


I was wondering this too! Can someone please tell me the size of the regular (not mini) Zoe? thanks!


----------



## carterazo

mary79 said:


> I was wondering this too! Can someone please tell me the size of the regular (not mini) Zoe? thanks!



Here's info from TenKrat: On Zhoe, 13" at the widest (top). Bottom is 10". So, 1.5" difference between top and bottom on each side.


----------



## Odebdo

mary79 said:


> I was wondering this too! Can someone please tell me the size of the regular (not mini) Zoe? thanks!




You can also check with Colette on measurements for either the Zhoe or Zhoe legend. I also think the measurements may be on facebook when the styles launched. I know he did that with the Star backpack and Diva bucket and mini Zhoe.  But Colette will know official measurements!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Here's info from TenKrat: On Zhoe, 13" at the widest (top). Bottom is 10". So, 1.5" difference between top and bottom on each side.




Also, depth on Zhoe is 3.25".  Height is 8" measured on the outside; 7" if you lift the flap then measure bottom to top.


----------



## Coastal jewel

from Celettes email. To me earlier this week...

Zhoe

Width at base: cm. 25 (9.8)

Height: cm. 20 (7.8)

Depth: cm. 8 (3.1)

Adjustable strap length including chain: cm. 91 to 111 (36 to 44)


Zhoe Legend

Width at base cm. 25 (10.2)

Height: cm. 20 (8)

Depth: cm. 8.8 (3.5)

Adjustable strap length including chain: cm. 91 to 111 (36 to 44)


----------



## Coastal jewel

Colette not Celette. Auto check ugh


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Lighting is not so great but here are comparisons between full size and midi soulmate's and midi Selene. Hopefully this is helpful.


Thanks for posting these comparison pics!! Very helpful!


----------



## mary79

Coastal jewel said:


> from Celettes email. To me earlier this week...
> 
> Zhoe
> 
> Width at base: cm. 25 (9.8)
> 
> Height: cm. 20 (7.8)
> 
> Depth: cm. 8 (3.1)
> 
> Adjustable strap length including chain: cm. 91 to 111 (36 to 44)
> 
> 
> Zhoe Legend
> 
> Width at base cm. 25 (10.2)
> 
> Height: cm. 20 (8)
> 
> Depth: cm. 8.8 (3.5)
> 
> Adjustable strap length including chain: cm. 91 to 111 (36 to 44)


Thank you very much, that's very helpful! Now debating between the regular Zoe and the Zoe legend...


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for posting these comparison pics!! Very helpful!



No problem! I really rely on the pictures that everyone posts to help make my decisions since we can't see these bags in person.


----------



## Odebdo

mary79 said:


> Thank you very much, that's very helpful! Now debating between the regular Zoe and the Zoe legend...




Hopefully you have seen Tenkrats comparison pictures of these two styles? If not, maybe that will help your decision, or make you want both like it did me!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Also, depth on Zhoe is 3.25".  Height is 8" measured on the outside; 7" if you lift the flap then measure bottom to top.


Tankrat   Love your collection and notice that you specialized your Angel Midi... I'm leaning that way.. as it looks "just right" (but your Zhoe Legend is also the bomb)  What did you change on your Angel Midi?  Thanks!


----------



## soramillay

She went without the flaps and tassels on her Angel Midi. I have them on mine, it's one on one side. You can see it on the reference thread. I like having my tassels, they are fun and I can also remove them and put the, on other bags as charms


----------



## anabg

Changed into the selene midi zip in pebbled turquoise today for the week ahead.  Such a fuss-free bag.  

I am going to a 4 day conference first week in December and I am pretty sure an MM bag will be my companion for the trip.  It's a toss between black selene midi and black soulmate midi.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Tankrat   Love your collection and notice that you specialized your Angel Midi... I'm leaning that way.. as it looks "just right" (but your Zhoe Legend is also the bomb)  What did you change on your Angel Midi?  Thanks!




Hi Coastal Jewel,

I opted not to have the tassels on the sides. Although, you can keep the tassels and still remove them from the rings if you want. Then you have the option of two different looks.


----------



## Ludmilla

anabg said:


> Changed into the selene midi zip in pebbled turquoise today for the week ahead.  Such a fuss-free bag.
> 
> I am going to a 4 day conference first week in December and I am pretty sure an MM bag will be my companion for the trip.  It's a toss between black selene midi and black soulmate midi.




+1. I plan to use my Plum Midi zip Selene next week as well. So far she is my only MM, but she is the most practical and worry free bag of my entire collection. [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Hi Coastal Jewel,
> 
> I opted not to have the tassels on the sides. Although, you can keep the tassels and still remove them from the rings if you want. Then you have the option of two different looks.




I opted for mine to be without the tassels like yours....i debated greatly over it, but went for simple as i think the tassels would be a huge draw to my toddlers!!


----------



## anabg

Has anyone ordered anything this weekend to get the free pouch??  I keep maulling it over, I just don't think I have the funds.  I always spend quite a bit on gifts this time of year and the Holidays are almost here.


----------



## anabg

Ludmilla said:


> +1. I plan to use my Plum Midi zip Selene next week as well. So far she is my only MM, but she is the most practical and worry free bag of my entire collection. [emoji4]



I think it's my most practical bag, as well.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Has anyone ordered anything this weekend to get the free pouch??  I keep maulling it over, I just don't think I have the funds.  I always spend quite a bit on gifts this time of year and the Holidays are almost here.




Tenkrat and I met for lunch yesterday and I was able to see her rust vachetta Zhoe legend. The leather and color are so beautiful! I went home and emailed Colette. I ordered the rust vachetta in the Aphrodite with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and got the Penelope in Amaranto. I have the Minerva in Amaranto, so it will be a nice match.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Tenkrat and I met for lunch yesterday and I was able to see her rust vachetta Zhoe legend. The leather and color are so beautiful! I went home and emailed Colette. I ordered the rust vachetta in the Aphrodite with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and got the Penelope in Amaranto. I have the Minerva in Amaranto, so it will be a nice match.




Nice.  A vachetta aphrodite!  Is that a first here?  I can't wait to see. I think I will just enjoy other people's reveals this time.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I hate waiting... But think I'll hold out for now.  I am so confused because, well, I love so many!  And I can't reference all the purses.  Maybe there will be a Black Friday special. HAHA. Love all the love for MM


----------



## anabg

There really are so many options that it makes it hard to choose.   This afternoon, I was thinking that I could also get a bucket bag in nabuck.  My list is somewhat long.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Nice.  A vachetta aphrodite!  Is that a first here?  I can't wait to see. I think I will just enjoy other people's reveals this time.


I also fell in love with the black africa Aphrodite of tenkrat.  It is something to consider for future order (if that leather will be available).


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Tenkrat and I met for lunch yesterday and I was able to see her rust vachetta Zhoe legend. The leather and color are so beautiful! I went home and emailed Colette. I ordered the rust vachetta in the Aphrodite with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and got the Penelope in Amaranto. I have the Minerva in Amaranto, so it will be a nice match.


Saw your photo in MM's FB page.  Lovely lovely bags! I love that yellow Soulmate of yours!! And of course, I'm a big fan of the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Ludmilla

lenie said:


> Tenkrat and I met for lunch yesterday and I was able to see her rust vachetta Zhoe legend. The leather and color are so beautiful! I went home and emailed Colette. I ordered the *rust vachetta in the Aphrodite* with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and got the Penelope in Amaranto. I have the Minerva in Amaranto, so it will be a nice match.



How exciting! I'm debating the Aphrodite, too, but in Mahogany leather. Are you getting the bag in one leather or do you take another leather colour for the handles?


----------



## lenie

Ludmilla said:


> How exciting! I'm debating the Aphrodite, too, but in Mahogany leather. Are you getting the bag in one leather or do you take another leather colour for the handles?




I'm getting the handles in the rust vachetta .


----------



## Ludmilla

lenie said:


> I'm getting the handles in the rust vachetta .




I'd like the handles in the same colour as the bag, too. Looking very forward to your reveal! [emoji4]


----------



## gack

zomg can't wait to see the Aphrodite!


----------



## Moonstarr

Yay! I finally got my Black Merinos Soulmate Midi with silver hardware in today! This is my first bag in Merinos ... it's SOOO soft and it smells so good. Beautifully made as always! The black will be fantastic as well as it will go with anything. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of this bag. The brown handles are the standard length, however I did buckle them two notches shorter so it won't hang as low when I hand carry it. I could have gotten the handles made shorter but I want the flexibility if I want to shoulder carry down the road. Oh, and for anyone curious about customs/duty ... $64 in Canada.


----------



## Cowumbut

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! I finally got my Black Merinos Soulmate Midi with silver hardware in today! This is my first bag in Merinos ... it's SOOO soft and it smells so good. Beautifully made as always! The black will be fantastic as well as it will go with anything. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of this bag. The brown handles are the standard length, however I did buckle them two notches shorter so it won't hang as low when I hand carry it. I could have gotten the handles made shorter but I want the flexibility if I want to shoulder carry down the road. Oh, and for anyone curious about customs/duty ... $64 in Canada.



Woohoo!  Beautiful....lovely merinos. The brown black combo is so classic and versatile. Enjoy.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! I finally got my Black Merinos Soulmate Midi with silver hardware in today! This is my first bag in Merinos ... it's SOOO soft and it smells so good. Beautifully made as always! The black will be fantastic as well as it will go with anything. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of this bag. The brown handles are the standard length, however I did buckle them two notches shorter so it won't hang as low when I hand carry it. I could have gotten the handles made shorter but I want the flexibility if I want to shoulder carry down the road. Oh, and for anyone curious about customs/duty ... $64 in Canada.




Another beauty finally home from this group bespoke!! Glad you love it!


----------



## tenKrat

I posted pics of contents of my Zhoe to show capacity. I will post pics of what fits in a Zhoe Legend tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! I finally got my Black Merinos Soulmate Midi with silver hardware in today! This is my first bag in Merinos ... it's SOOO soft and it smells so good. Beautifully made as always! The black will be fantastic as well as it will go with anything. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of this bag. The brown handles are the standard length, however I did buckle them two notches shorter so it won't hang as low when I hand carry it. I could have gotten the handles made shorter but I want the flexibility if I want to shoulder carry down the road. Oh, and for anyone curious about customs/duty ... $64 in Canada.



Moonstarr this is a beautiful black Merino Midi Soulmate - I love love love it. Of course the midi Soulmate is one of my all time MM favorite styles but the black merino is just amazing - enjoy!!!b


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> I posted pics of contents of my Zhoe to show capacity. I will post pics of what fits in a Zhoe Legend tomorrow.



Posted in the reference pics thread, I mean.


----------



## mary79

tenKrat said:


> Posted in the reference pics thread, I mean.


your pictures are very useful! Can I please bother you with 2 questions?:

- do you find the Zoe and the Zoe legend lightweight or heavy bags (for their size?)
- which one do you prefer? 

I am having a hard time choosing between the two  

Many thanks for help.


----------



## tenKrat

mary79 said:


> your pictures are very useful! Can I please bother you with 2 questions?:
> 
> - do you find the Zoe and the Zoe legend lightweight or heavy bags (for their size?)
> - which one do you prefer?
> 
> I am having a hard time choosing between the two
> 
> Many thanks for help.




Hi Mary79,

No bother!  [emoji6]

1.  For their size, the Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are not heavy at all, even with your things inside.

2.  I like both of them very much, but I do prefer the Zhoe Legend for her compartments and shape. The Legend can carry just a few more smaller things in the two minor compartments. 

Also, Legend organizes your contents better than the Zhoe, which just has one compartment to "dump" your things in. 

The Zhoe, on the other hand, can be carried as a clutch, whereas the Legend cannot. It would be awkward due to her larger size. 

If you want the option to be able to carry a little more, then Legend would be the bag to get. I will always take that option, another reason why I prefer the Legend over Zhoe. 

I will post what can be carried in the Zhoe Legend in the reference pics thread right now.


----------



## mary79

tenKrat said:


> Hi Mary79,
> 
> No bother!  [emoji6]
> 
> 1.  For their size, the Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are not heavy at all, even with your things inside.
> 
> 2.  I like both of them very much, but I do prefer the Zhoe Legend for her compartments and shape. The Legend can carry just a few more smaller things in the two minor compartments.
> 
> Also, Legend organizes your contents better than the Zhoe, which just has one compartment to "dump" your things in.
> 
> The Zhoe, on the other hand, can be carried as a clutch, whereas the Legend cannot. It would be awkward due to her larger size.
> 
> If you want the option to be able to carry a little more, then Legend would be the bag to get. I will always take that option, another reason why I prefer the Legend over Zhoe.
> 
> I will post what can be carried in the Zhoe Legend in the reference pics thread right now.


 I am now swinging towards the Zoe legend thanks to you. Great advice.


----------



## pdxhb

What amazing reveals everyone!!!! I sure missed a lot while I was gone traveling....


----------



## pdxhb

Speaking of what I missed - really, only almost - the delivery of my bespoke *Soulmate Midi* _with some friends_ *Selene Zip Midi* and *Minerva Midi* arrived yesterday! I promise to post more proper shots when I get reorganized, but DH was kind enough to capture a couple initial shots for us. Color is a little weird in these photos - the leathers here are the dark grey pebbled and lead africa.


Wouldn't you know it's totally raining here, so no outing today. Hoping for clear weather in the next couple days.


----------



## pdxhb

*Such a beauty!!!* 


The brown handles are just amazing in person, and your photo really captures them well. 


I think we are almost twins - the strap length looks wonderful on this. If you have the chance to post some mod shots or feedback, I am curious how this length wears over a winter coat. I ended up with the extended...




Moonstarr said:


> Yay! I finally got my Black Merinos Soulmate Midi with silver hardware in today! This is my first bag in Merinos ... it's SOOO soft and it smells so good. Beautifully made as always! The black will be fantastic as well as it will go with anything. I can see myself getting a lot of use out of this bag. The brown handles are the standard length, however I did buckle them two notches shorter so it won't hang as low when I hand carry it. I could have gotten the handles made shorter but I want the flexibility if I want to shoulder carry down the road. Oh, and for anyone curious about customs/duty ... $64 in Canada.


----------



## pdxhb

Thank you for the amazing photos! The size comparisons are really helpful.


My wishlist keeps growing too. 






thedseer said:


> Thank you! The full size soulmate is really outside of my comfort zone for bag size, but the smooshy leather and drape have won me over.
> 
> I am 5' 5" but long waisted. I have very short legs.
> 
> I love the blue Africa mini Selene-the blue Africa is such an amazing leather. I would love to get it in another style like angel or Selene.
> 
> I feel like I have an ever growing and never ending wish list with Massaccesi!






thedseer said:


> Lighting is not so great but here are comparisons between full size and midi soulmate's and midi Selene. Hopefully this is helpful.


----------



## pdxhb

Now you all know what I am up to....




Moonfancy said:


> *see website is finally up*
> *order 9 purses to soothe your Massaccesi Madness*


----------



## msd_bags

mary79 said:


> I am now swinging towards the Zoe legend thanks to you. Great advice.


Glad to know interest in Zhoe Legend is growing.  I've had mine for a few months now and I am in love with it!



pdxhb said:


> Speaking of what I missed - really, only almost - the delivery of my bespoke *Soulmate Midi* _with some friends_ *Selene Zip Midi* and *Minerva Midi* arrived yesterday! I promise to post more proper shots when I get reorganized, but DH was kind enough to capture a couple initial shots for us. Color is a little weird in these photos - the leathers here are the dark grey pebbled and lead africa.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know it's totally raining here, so no outing today. Hoping for clear weather in the next couple days.


Lovely bags!!  Congrats!  I like like your choices!


----------



## msd_bags

I finally got my bespoke midi Soulmate yesterday! I know it reached my country last week, but I had not received postal notice yet. Since I had official business near the area where Express mails are claimed (very traffic place so really a hassle to go there) I took the chance and after 1.5 hrs of going through their process including customs assessment (about $92 for me with an extra order of a different strap for 40 euros) I got my bag!!

I changed into it right away! [emoji7] when I tried it on empty it really is the right size. But whenI put my stuff in which includes some pouches, thebottom became rounded a bit and then looked a bit small. But bottomline, I think this is a great size and the right size for me.

Here she is, with silver hardware snd lengthened straps in black.


----------



## anabg

N that's what I've always read


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> I finally got my bespoke midi Soulmate yesterday! I know it reached my country last week, but I had not received postal notice yet. Since I had official business near the area where Express mails are claimed (very traffic place so really a hassle to go there) I took the chance and after 1.5 hrs of going through their process including customs assessment (about $92 for me with an extra order of a different strap for 40 euros) I got my bag!!
> 
> I changed into it right away! [emoji7] when I tried it on empty it really is the right size. But whenI put my stuff in which includes some pouches, thebottom became rounded a bit and then looked a bit small. But bottomline, I think this is a great size and the right size for me.
> 
> Here she is, with silver hardware snd lengthened straps in black.
> 
> View attachment 3197556




Wow! Black with black handles is simply stunning!!

(goes back to edit wish list....)


----------



## pdxhb

Moonfancy said:


> *Okay, I did the prep work for the green Bespoke this morning.  Marco promised to visit the tanneries to see what he can find.*



Moonfancy - This is excellent news! Also I canNOT believe how much I missed while I was working over the last few weeks. 
So much Massaccesi homework to do! (translation: heaven) 

I will make a point of staying tuned in, because a green bespoke makes me giddy!


----------



## missemily

msd_bags said:


> I finally got my bespoke midi Soulmate yesterday! I know it reached my country last week, but I had not received postal notice yet. Since I had official business near the area where Express mails are claimed (very traffic place so really a hassle to go there) I took the chance and after 1.5 hrs of going through their process including customs assessment (about $92 for me with an extra order of a different strap for 40 euros) I got my bag!!
> 
> I changed into it right away! [emoji7] when I tried it on empty it really is the right size. But whenI put my stuff in which includes some pouches, thebottom became rounded a bit and then looked a bit small. But bottomline, I think this is a great size and the right size for me.
> 
> Here she is, with silver hardware snd lengthened straps in black.
> 
> View attachment 3197556



So pretty!!!! I love it!!! Could you tell me how much the bag weighs?


----------



## anabg

anabg said:


> N that's what I've always read



What the heck?  This post was supposed to be a picture of a swatch. Tpf is acting glitchy? It was posted somewhere else...


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> So pretty!!!! I love it!!! Could you tell me how much the bag weighs?


I will weigh the bag when I get home from work later.  I'm also curious.   I actually planned to weigh the bag when I get it.  But I went home late last night and then had to leave early this morning (and in a hurry).  But of course it was not too hectic to move into this. 



anabg said:


> What the heck?  This post was supposed to be a picture of a swatch. Tpf is acting glitchy?


I actually wondered what you meant.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> I actually wondered what you meant.



The swatch post found its way to the Walking Dead thread...  &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## missemily

msd_bags said:


> I will weigh the bag when I get home from work later.  I'm also curious.   I actually planned to weigh the bag when I get it.  But I went home late last night and then had to leave early this morning (and in a hurry).  But of course it was not too hectic to move into this.
> 
> 
> I actually wondered what you meant.



 I completely understand! Thanks so much I am excited to hear!


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> I completely understand! Thanks so much I am excited to hear!


In addition to the specs I mentioned earlier, my midi Soulmate also has the middle compartment.  Empty, the bag weighs 2.16 lbs on my luggage scale.  I thought it would be a lot lighter than that since it doesn't feel heavy when empty.  I ordered a deep blue africa midi Soulmate for a friend during the first bespoke order, I think that was really heavier.

I used my new bag today.  Turns out the bag with all the stuff I carry weighs almost 6 lbs.  However I have some observations. I hope some other ladies with both midi Soulmate in merinos and midi Minerva in pebbled leather would chime in.  Empty, the midi Minerva in pebbled leather feels heavier, especially if you lift the bag by your hand in front of you (not slung on the shoulder).  But once it is on your shoulder with stuff in, it doesn't feel heavy at all.  I recall I already mentioned this observation here some time ago.  It is the other way for the midi Soulmate in merinos, IMO.  I could feel that the bag was heavy with my stuff in it when on my shoulder.  Could it be the thinner shoulder strap?


----------



## missemily

Thanks for the info! Is that including the messenger strap?
Sounds like it might be a bit heavy for me


----------



## Odebdo

My husband just texted me this picture with the caption that I had some explaining to do!! 

Ooohhhh...just thought a picture with my address is not a good idea on a public forum....so it is a picture of the box!

So excited my Orange Vachetta Selene is here! I had just gotten a USPS update that they had left a notice after an attempted delivery which broke my heart since I know my husband is home! So Yay Mr Postman for going back again and delivering it!! 

Can't wait to get home!!


----------



## gack

Are you home yet?


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> Thanks for the info! Is that including the messenger strap?
> 
> Sounds like it might be a bit heavy for me




The messenger strap was not attached when I measured.

Actualy, 2 lbs is not bad for an all leather bag at that size, imo. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> My husband just texted me this picture with the caption that I had some explaining to do!!
> 
> Ooohhhh...just thought a picture with my address is not a good idea on a public forum....so it is a picture of the box!
> 
> So excited my Orange Vachetta Selene is here! I had just gotten a USPS update that they had left a notice after an attempted delivery which broke my heart since I know my husband is home! So Yay Mr Postman for going back again and delivering it!!
> 
> Can't wait to get home!!


Would like to see!


----------



## Odebdo

This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


----------



## Odebdo

Not bag related...but my kids feel like they won the jackpot with the box this bag was shipped in!!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


Beautiful beautiful bag!! And cute kids!


----------



## SilverFilly

Odebdo, what a gorgeous bag!  It looks great on you!  Thanks for posting pics, especially the modeling pic (so helpful)!  Your kids are darling


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!



Absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats. That vachetta looks so chewy and lovely.


----------



## missemily

That is true- did you have the center zipped compartment in yours? Also I saw on the website you can have an extra inside zipper... Not sure where this fits in the layout of the bag?


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> That is true- did you have the center zipped compartment in yours? Also I saw on the website you can have an extra inside zipper... Not sure where this fits in the layout of the bag?



I believe this is addressed to me?

Yes, I have the center compartment. Going for one without it could lessen the weight by a few oz. (In fact, since I use pouches for my stuff, I could have probably gone for one without it. In hindsight.)  I'm not sure about the extra inside zipper since there is a zipped pocket inside.


----------



## missemily

msd_bags said:


> I believe this is addressed to me?
> 
> Yes, I have the center compartment. Going for one without it could lessen the weight by a few oz. (In fact, since I use pouches for my stuff, I could have probably gone for one without it. In hindsight.)  I'm not sure about the extra inside zipper since there is a zipped pocket inside.



Sorry yes it was to you  I hit reply instead of quote :/

I think I would like a compartment to help organize although I use pouches also. 
Do you feel like having the straps lengthened gives you enough drop? Have heard that with the placement of the straps that it's still sort of a short drop


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> Sorry yes it was to you  I hit reply instead of quote :/
> 
> I think I would like a compartment to help organize although I use pouches also.
> Do you feel like having the straps lengthened gives you enough drop? Have heard that with the placement of the straps that it's still sort of a short drop


The lengthened straps are perfect for me.  One of the things I liked about the bag actually.  I'm almost 5'4", medium built.  But please note that I live in a country where there is no winter, so I don't wear heavy coats/sweaters.  With a heavy coat, I think the straps would still fit but not much clearance below the arm.


----------



## missemily

msd_bags said:


> The lengthened straps are perfect for me.  One of the things I liked about the bag actually.  I'm almost 5'4", medium built.  But please note that I live in a country where there is no winter, so I don't wear heavy coats/sweaters.  With a heavy coat, I think the straps would still fit but not much clearance below the arm.



When you have time could you measure the actual drop for me? Id appreciate it. We have winter here and my winter coat makes it hard to fit bags on the shoulder.


----------



## msd_bags

missemily said:


> When you have time could you measure the actual drop for me? Id appreciate it. We have winter here and my winter coat makes it hard to fit bags on the shoulder.


Sure, no problem! If I can find a ruler somewhere here in the office later.


----------



## msd_bags

Here it is. The strap drop is about 8.25 inches or 20.5 cm.


----------



## missemily

msd_bags said:


> Here it is. The strap drop is about 8.25 inches or 20.5 cm.
> 
> View attachment 3198587



Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!



Gorgeous! And your kids are adorable!


----------



## thedseer

Happy Thanksgiving Massaccesi ladies!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just posted on Facebook!     Woo-hop... I think a Salene will make a nice addition to my tiny MM! Collection.  

On Black Friday (11/27) we are pleased to offer all Pebbled leather and Africa leather Selene bags at  250 (approx $265) and Pebbled leather Selene Midi bags at  225 (approx $238). Shipping fees apply.  
Promo code at checkout is: blackfriday      
www.marcomassaccesi.it/en
Picture: Selene Midi in nut brown pebbled leather.

Utilizzando il codice promozionale "blacfriday" durante tutta la giornata di venerdì 27 novembre sarà possibile acquistare gli articoli Selene e Selene Midi (in bottalato ed Africa) al prezzo scontato di  250,00 ed  225,00 tramite il nostro store on-line. 
Venite a trovarci su: www.marcomassaccesi.it
Foto: Selene Midi in vitello bottalato col. cioccolato.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Just posted on Facebook!     Woo-hop... I think a Salene will make a nice addition to my tiny MM! Collection.
> 
> On Black Friday (11/27) we are pleased to offer all Pebbled leather and Africa leather Selene bags at  250 (approx $265) and Pebbled leather Selene Midi bags at  225 (approx $238). Shipping fees apply.
> Promo code at checkout is: blackfriday
> www.marcomassaccesi.it/en
> Picture: Selene Midi in nut brown pebbled leather.
> 
> Utilizzando il codice promozionale "blacfriday" durante tutta la giornata di venerdì 27 novembre sarà possibile acquistare gli articoli Selene e Selene Midi (in bottalato ed Africa) al prezzo scontato di  250,00 ed  225,00 tramite il nostro store on-line.
> Venite a trovarci su: www.marcomassaccesi.it
> Foto: Selene Midi in vitello bottalato col. cioccolato.



I am going to get a black merino midi Selene to replace my only black bag a BE black shimmer midi Charm Me. I have hardly used it but have decided to give it away as a gift to a really good friend of mine and replace it with a midi Selene. 

Not sure what color hardware to get I am normally a silver person but I think the light gold with the black merino will be really nice. 

Does anyone have the black merino with gold hw? 

I love the midi Selene style and the BE bag that I have is too dressy for my soon to be casual lifestyle.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I am going to get a black merino midi Selene to replace my only black bag a BE black shimmer midi Charm Me. I have hardly used it but have decided to give it away as a gift to a really good friend of mine and replace it with a midi Selene.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what color hardware to get I am normally a silver person but I think the light gold with the black merino will be really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have the black merino with gold hw?
> 
> 
> 
> I love the midi Selene style and the BE bag that I have is too dressy for my soon to be casual lifestyle.




The deal is not for merino leathers though Di? Just pebbled or africa leathers.

But in answer to your hardware question...I was ALWAYS a silver girl....but I am ordering a lot of Massaccesi gold hardware... It is so great!


----------



## msd_bags

I re-read the promo, pebbled and africa for full size while only pebbled for midi?  I'm tempted since I am really scheduled to get a midi Selene next year! 

Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends who celebrate!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> I re-read the promo, pebbled and africa for full size while only pebbled for midi?  I'm tempted since I am really scheduled to get a midi Selene next year!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends who celebrate!




The Selene is one of my favorite MM styles...that and my Soulmate midis are my favorite!! So it tempts me...but prob going to sit the sale out since I just got Orange Vachetta Selene and have lead Angel on the way!! Plenty of MM beauties to keep me happy!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> The Selene is one of my favorite MM styles...that and my Soulmate midis are my favorite!! So it tempts me...but prob going to sit the sale out since I just got Orange Vachetta Selene and have lead Angel on the way!! Plenty of MM beauties to keep me happy!


Your Orange Vachetta Selene is tdf!!  Please post pics of the Angel when you get her!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> The deal is not for merino leathers though Di? Just pebbled or africa leathers.
> 
> But in answer to your hardware question...I was ALWAYS a silver girl....but I am ordering a lot of Massaccesi gold hardware... It is so great!



I meant black pebbled not merino that was a slip!!!

I am getting black pebbled midi Selene with light gold HW.
Thanks for the advice on the HW.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I meant black pebbled not merino that was a slip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting black pebbled midi Selene with light gold HW.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the HW.




Di...i have black pebbled with the gold hardware in a midi selene...it is my favorite black bag! Check out the reference thread because i am sure i posted a pic there....and here is one i took last time i had her out that is on my photo stream still!

!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Your Orange Vachetta Selene is tdf!!  Please post pics of the Angel when you get her!




Absolutely! Just got shipping notification today!!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Di...i have black pebbled with the gold hardware in a midi selene...it is my favorite black bag! Check out the reference thread because i am sure i posted a pic there....and here is one i took last time i had her out that is on my photo stream still!
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199125



Odebdo that is gorgeous. I am getting that and seeing the gold hardware I am sold. I want a casual black bag. My BE black shimmer Midi Charm Me is too formal for what I need once I retire. I am either giving it to my daughter or to a friend of mine for her birthday. I think I have used it 3 times at the most. I prefer a tote especially now that I am living at the coast it is far more practical. 

I wasn't going to get another bag but I decided one last bag at this price is to good to turn down.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Odebdo that is gorgeous. I am getting that and seeing the gold hardware I am sold. I want a casual black bag. My BE black shimmer Midi Charm Me is too formal for what I need once I retire. I am either giving it to my daughter or to a friend of mine for her birthday. I think I have used it 3 times at the most. I prefer a tote especially now that I am living at the coast it is far more practical.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to get another bag but I decided one last bag at this price is to good to turn down.




I seriously debated at the time on getting silver but i decided i did not have a black bag with gold so i would go for broke....that bag is what won me over on Marco's gold hardware! I have gotten it on most of my bags! As soon as i saw it on my orange vachetta selene, it made my heart sing as it is stunning and i was so glad i made that choice! 

Glad my picture could help! I call her my Black Beauty and I adore her!

And i hear ya...Marco is killing me with the sales! It's a great deal!

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrated!! I am so thankful to have health, family and friends but also lovely Italian handbags and wonderful friends who "get it" to discuss the obsession!!


----------



## carterazo

I got my shipping notice today!!!!  
My fellow East Coast dwellers, how long will it take for my bag to get here? A week? 10 days?  (Patience, patience,  I know....  :sly


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> I got my shipping notice today!!!!
> My fellow East Coast dwellers, how long will it take for my bag to get here? A week? 10 days?  (Patience, patience,  I know....  :sly



For me, Colette sent the email with tracking on 11/10 and my post office left me the notice on 11/12.  Maybe she delayed in sending the email...


----------



## Odebdo

carterazo said:


> I got my shipping notice today!!!!
> My fellow East Coast dwellers, how long will it take for my bag to get here? A week? 10 days?  (Patience, patience,  I know....  :sly




I have had it get to me in like 3 days and also have had it take close to 2 weeks! It all depends on how long it sits in customs on both sides. This last shipment i got notification of shipping on Monday and received it the following Wednesday. I log into USPS and track it and enter my email to get future notifications so i get emails when it moves!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I re-read the promo, pebbled and africa for full size while only pebbled for midi?  I'm tempted since I am really scheduled to get a midi Selene next year!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all our friends who celebrate!



msd_bags I actually asked Marco if the Africa leather was also for the midi Selene and he told me it was. I was contemplating a black Africa midi Selene but have decided to get a black pebbled midi Selene.


----------



## jxwilliams

I just saw the zip Selenes and midi Selenes are included in the sale so I broke down and got a midi zip Selene!  I've been waffling forever between midi and full size but went with midi.  I have a full size Minerva and she's just a bit big! Gah!!  So hard to decide when you can try them on!


----------



## djfmn

I also got a midi Selene the same as Odebdo a black pebbled leather with soft gold HW and silver lining. I love the silver lining although I suppose the grey is much more practical. Maybe my organizer will keep the lining clean. 

Said I was not going to get another bag but gave my daughter my black shimmer BE midi Charm Me. She is thrilled to get it as a gift and I am thrilled to get a midi Selene.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been back and forth on whether to get a Selene or Midi Selene for months. Decided on a Midi in Smoke Gray with silver lining and silver hw. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> I just saw the zip Selenes and midi Selenes are included in the sale so I broke down and got a midi zip Selene!  I've been waffling forever between midi and full size but went with midi.  I have a full size Minerva and she's just a bit big! Gah!!  So hard to decide when you can try them on!




I love my midi-Selenes (black pebbled and aqua pebbled)...i just got a full size Selene and i love it...but i can see it being an only in my collection...we will have to see as i carry it!

What leather did you choose so i can live through your order lol?


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been back and forth on whether to get a Selene or Midi Selene for months. Decided on a Midi in Smoke Gray with silver lining and silver hw. Looking forward to it!




Beautiful!! Smoke grey was a color i would be considering!! Cant wait to see it when you get it!


----------



## jxwilliams

Odebdo said:


> I love my midi-Selenes (black pebbled and aqua pebbled)...i just got a full size Selene and i love it...but i can see it being an only in my collection...we will have to see as i carry it!
> 
> What leather did you choose so i can live through your order lol?




I think I've decided on black pebbled leather!  I was thinking (in the future) of getting a smoke grey midi Minerva too... I'll have to wait on another sale though[emoji13]


----------



## Moonstarr

I am loving the Merinos leather. The softness, the smell ... beautiful! I think this is my favourite of the leathers so far, although I do also love the Africa's as they are so unique and stunning. I wish the sale on Selene's also include the Merinos.  I would love either the grey or that gorgeous cognac (I think that's the colour that looks like butterscotch). Has anyone seen an orange swatch of the Merinos?


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


This is gorgeous!!! Love orange. I saw a swatch of this and it was one of the leathers I was really tempted in, but now I need more Merinos in my life! haha 

Great bag ... looks fantastic on you!


----------



## djfmn

jxwilliams said:


> I think I've decided on black pebbled leather!  I was thinking (in the future) of getting a smoke grey midi Minerva too... I'll have to wait on another sale though[emoji13]




I also got black pebbled leather in a midi Selene having seen the gorgeous photo of Odebdo's bag. I love her midi Selene along with the gold HW had to get one. I have a smoke grey Merino bucket bag and I love that leather it is such a great color. I had to have a black pebbled leather bag and I love the midi Selene style. I gave my daughter my hardly used black shimmer BE midi Charm Me she is thrilled to get that bag and I am thrilled to get a midi Selene.


----------



## invisicat

Odebdo said:


> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


  That is beautiful! Are those the standard straps, or did you opt for the 3" longer?

I am looking at the Selene Pebbled for the Black Friday special, but I am confused by the strap options as listed on the site. Does the 3" longer messenger strap mean the regular straps, but longer? 3" longer would be just under 12 inches, and that doesn't seem a very long drop for a messenger strap to me. And then there is the "additional messenger strap" listed. Is that the third strap, then? How long is it?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Purple pebbled or. Africa lead. That is my Selene midi dilemma..


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Purple pebbled or. Africa lead. That is my Selene midi dilemma..




I was torn between navy and purple. Then I also thought of lead. Or bronze. I put the purple in my cart. Then I changed it to navy. Then a voice kept telling me I just bought an MM bag...and other bags. And that I already 'declared' that the group order of midi Soulmate was my last purchase for the year. I exited from the site. [emoji20] So hard to be good!


----------



## anabg

I am trying to be good, too.  So hard.


----------



## jxwilliams

djfmn said:


> I also got black pebbled leather in a midi Selene having seen the gorgeous photo of Odebdo's bag. I love her midi Selene along with the gold HW had to get one. I have a smoke grey Merino bucket bag and I love that leather it is such a great color. I had to have a black pebbled leather bag and I love the midi Selene style. I gave my daughter my hardly used black shimmer BE midi Charm Me she is thrilled to get that bag and I am thrilled to get a midi Selene.




Yes!  The picture of Odebdo's bag convinced me to get the black pebbled leather too!  What an enabler [emoji13]


----------



## Odebdo

invisicat said:


> That is beautiful! Are those the standard straps, or did you opt for the 3" longer?
> 
> I am looking at the Selene Pebbled for the Black Friday special, but I am confused by the strap options as listed on the site. Does the 3" longer messenger strap mean the regular straps, but longer? 3" longer would be just under 12 inches, and that doesn't seem a very long drop for a messenger strap to me. And then there is the "additional messenger strap" listed. Is that the third strap, then? How long is it?




I did not get any straps lengthened on full size Selene, so as far as I know it is standard length. I did not get a messenger strap added. I think others have done this on the midi....I know Bonnie had one made with only a messenger strap on a midi Zip Selene. 

Email Colette if you have any more questions! She can definitely help!


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> Yes!  The picture of Odebdo's bag convinced me to get the black pebbled leather too!  What an enabler [emoji13]




Happy to enable ladies!! I have to say it is one of my all time favorite bags!! This black pebbled is lovely!


----------



## msd_bags

Just reporting on my midi Soulmate in merinos.  I've been using her since I got her 4 days ago.  I'm loving her more and more each day! When I got her, I liked her - simply liked the bag.  But now, I think I'm loving her!!  I walked in a big store today, when my arm rested on my side while walking, wow, soooo soft!!  I so loved the feel of it.  And then the smell!! Delicious!  And then the style itself, it is really growing on me!  It is so convenient on my shoulder (I had the straps lengthened).  The size is right.  It might look small in photos, but it's not.  This size gives it a unique character, as well as the cinched leather near the placement of the strap. So pretty!  I've also overcome my initial weight assessment that with my stuff in it it was heavy.  This is a great bag!!!


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> Just reporting on my midi Soulmate in merinos.  I've been using her since I got her 4 days ago.  I'm loving her more and more each day! When I got her, I liked her - simply liked the bag.  But now, I think I'm loving her!!  I walked in a big store today, when my arm rested on my side while walking, wow, soooo soft!!  I so loved the feel of it.  And then the smell!! Delicious!  And then the style itself, it is really growing on me!  It is so convenient on my shoulder (I had the straps lengthened).  The size is right.  It might look small in photos, but it's not.  This size gives it a unique character.  I've also overcome my initial weight assessment that with my stuff in it it was heavy.  This is a great bag!!!




Nice!  I am loving mine, too.   I only got to give my mom hers yesterday (I have had them since the 13th).  She loves hers, the smell, the softness of the leather, the organization inside.., .  She loved the crossbody option, too.  She says she will carry it that way in the winter.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Nice!  I am loving mine, too.   I only got to give my mom hers yesterday (I have had them since the 13th).  She loves hers, the smell, the softness of the leather, the organization inside.., .  She loved the crossbody option, too.  She says she will carry it that way in the winter.


Oh, I also agree on the crossbody wear!!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Just reporting on my midi Soulmate in merinos.  I've been using her since I got her 4 days ago.  I'm loving her more and more each day! When I got her, I liked her - simply liked the bag.  But now, I think I'm loving her!!  I walked in a big store today, when my arm rested on my side while walking, wow, soooo soft!!  I so loved the feel of it.  And then the smell!! Delicious!  And then the style itself, it is really growing on me!  It is so convenient on my shoulder (I had the straps lengthened).  The size is right.  It might look small in photos, but it's not.  This size gives it a unique character, as well as the cinched leather near the placement of the strap. So pretty!  I've also overcome my initial weight assessment that with my stuff in it it was heavy.  This is a great bag!!!





anabg said:


> Nice!  I am loving mine, too.   I only got to give my mom hers yesterday (I have had them since the 13th).  She loves hers, the smell, the softness of the leather, the organization inside.., .  She loved the crossbody option, too.  She says she will carry it that way in the winter.



I am glad to read this. I am having trouble loving my Soulmate. I've only carried her once since I got her and am finding that I'm not excited to carry her... I think it is because she is heavy, which was a surprise as I am used to my RM MAMs which are not that light. And she doesn't sit on my shoulder as comfortably as I had hoped. I wonder if I should have gotten the midi... Or maybe the Soulmate is just not _my bag_, which is the way I feel about Little Miss M. 

For now, I will try to carry her and give her a chance to find her place to shine...


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Purple pebbled or. Africa lead. That is my Selene midi dilemma..




I have an Africa Lead Selene and it is the most gorgeous color leather. I get tons of compliments every time I use it. It is not blingy and has some tremendous depth to the color. It is one of my all time favorite MM bags. Having said that I have a purple pebble midi Minerva and a purple pebbled Aphrodite. I also have an Africa lead Phoebe. I love both leathers but I really love the Africa lead. 

Here are the photos of my lead midi Selene from the Massaccesi Reference thread.

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28604532&postcount=18


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I am glad to read this. I am having trouble loving my Soulmate. I've only carried her once since I got her and am finding that I'm not excited to carry her... I think it is because she is heavy, which was a surprise as I am used to my RM MAMs which are not that light. And she doesn't sit on my shoulder as comfortably as I had hoped. I wonder if I should have gotten the midi... Or maybe the Soulmate is just not _my bag_, which is the way I feel about Little Miss M.
> 
> For now, I will try to carry her and give her a chance to find her place to shine...



I am probably the wrong person to be responding to this as the midi Soulmate is my favorite MM style. I have 6 of them, Africa Bronze, Africa Blue, Nubuck Cream Shimmer, Nubuck Cobalt Blue, Peachy pink and Ochre. I love the style and they are incredibly comfortable. having said that I only purchase midi size bags. The full size are just too big for me they seem to dwarf me completely. My friend just bought the Africa blue full size Soulmate and she absolutely loves it and says it is really light in comparison to her other bags that are a similar size. Maybe after using it for a while you might find it grows on you.

I am really interested in hearing about the Little Miss M. I have looked at that bag and was tempted to get it wondering why you feel that way about the Little Miss M. The only reason I have not got a Little Miss M is because I felt it might be too dressy for me especially as I am retiring at the end of December and no longer need work bags but something more casual.


----------



## Moonstarr

msd_bags said:


> Just reporting on my midi Soulmate in merinos.  I've been using her since I got her 4 days ago.  I'm loving her more and more each day! When I got her, I liked her - simply liked the bag.  But now, I think I'm loving her!!  I walked in a big store today, when my arm rested on my side while walking, wow, soooo soft!!  I so loved the feel of it.  And then the smell!! Delicious!  And then the style itself, it is really growing on me!  It is so convenient on my shoulder (I had the straps lengthened).  The size is right.  It might look small in photos, but it's not.  This size gives it a unique character, as well as the cinched leather near the placement of the strap. So pretty!  I've also overcome my initial weight assessment that with my stuff in it it was heavy.  This is a great bag!!!


I agree! I am loving the Merinos leather. I definitely would like more bags with this leather in the future ... So soft, smells amazing and really light weight.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> I am glad to read this. I am having trouble loving my Soulmate. I've only carried her once since I got her and am finding that I'm not excited to carry her... I think it is because she is heavy, which was a surprise as I am used to my RM MAMs which are not that light. And she doesn't sit on my shoulder as comfortably as I had hoped. I wonder if I should have gotten the midi... Or maybe the Soulmate is just not _my bag_, which is the way I feel about Little Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I will try to carry her and give her a chance to find her place to shine...




Whether a purse works for someone is such a personal, individual decision.  As you use it, you will "know" if it is right for you.  I can only share that I have five full Soulmates, and a sixth -- the bespoke black merinos -- is about to be mailed.  I am five feet tall, but I carry a lot and do not like a stuffed bag.  Even when loaded, my full Soulmates do not slip off my shoulder and they feel light when in use.


----------



## Odebdo

Rare girls day out to the movies and then sushi dinner...mini Zhoe wanted to come along for the ride...thought I would share!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Rare girls day out to the movies and then sushi dinner...mini Zhoe wanted to come along for the ride...thought I would share!
> 
> View attachment 3200020



Such a cute bag!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I am glad to read this. I am having trouble loving my Soulmate. I've only carried her once since I got her and am finding that I'm not excited to carry her... I think it is because she is heavy, which was a surprise as I am used to my RM MAMs which are not that light. And she doesn't sit on my shoulder as comfortably as I had hoped. I wonder if I should have gotten the midi... Or maybe the Soulmate is just not _my bag_, which is the way I feel about Little Miss M.
> 
> For now, I will try to carry her and give her a chance to find her place to shine...



Is it pebbled or merino?  I don't find merino heavy at all...


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> I am glad to read this. I am having trouble loving my Soulmate. I've only carried her once since I got her and am finding that I'm not excited to carry her... I think it is because she is heavy, which was a surprise as I am used to my RM MAMs which are not that light. And she doesn't sit on my shoulder as comfortably as I had hoped. I wonder if I should have gotten the midi... Or maybe the Soulmate is just not _my bag_, which is the way I feel about Little Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> For now, I will try to carry her and give her a chance to find her place to shine...




I had the same thought that first time I put stuff in it - it felt heavier than RM MAMs which I am also used to carrying. But I know it is not the case since I weighed with an actual scale. But the following day when I finally used it, I didn't think it was heavy anymore. But I am probably sticking to my statement before that the weight distribution on the midi Minerva is better imo.


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> I am probably the wrong person to be responding to this as the midi Soulmate is my favorite MM style. I have 6 of them, Africa Bronze, Africa Blue, Nubuck Cream Shimmer, Nubuck Cobalt Blue, Peachy pink and Ochre. I love the style and they are incredibly comfortable. having said that I only purchase midi size bags. The full size are just too big for me they seem to dwarf me completely. My friend just bought the Africa blue full size Soulmate and she absolutely loves it and says it is really light in comparison to her other bags that are a similar size. Maybe after using it for a while you might find it grows on you.
> 
> I am really interested in hearing about the Little Miss M. I have looked at that bag and was tempted to get it wondering why you feel that way about the Little Miss M. The only reason I have not got a Little Miss M is because I felt it might be too dressy for me especially as I am retiring at the end of December and no longer need work bags but something more casual.


Oh, if it wasn't clear from my post, I adore Little Miss M! From the moment I saw Marco's sneak peek to when I opened the box, I knew she was the bag for me. I feel Little Miss M can be worn with anything, casual or dressy. She is very light, sits so well on the shoulder and fits a lot for a compact bag. I also love the tiny stitching of the M signature on it and her hardware.

It is really true that what one loves in a bag is a personal thing. With each bag, it is a special connection that we seek. I will keep trying with my Soulmate.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Is it pebbled or merino?  I don't find merino heavy at all...





msd_bags said:


> I had the same thought that first time I put stuff in it - it felt heavier than RM MAMs which I am also used to carrying. But I know it is not the case since I weighed with an actual scale. But the following day when I finally used it, I didn't think it was heavy anymore. But I am probably sticking to my statement before that the weight distribution on the midi Minerva is better imo.



It's the black merinos bespoke but I ordered the full size. So it is heavier than the midi for sure. I unclipped the long strap to make it lighter. 

I guess part of the reason is I haven't carried heavy bags in a long time. It's been years since I toted laptops around and these days I tend to carry small crossbody bags. So maybe I need to make the adjustment.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> Oh, if it wasn't clear from my post, I adore Little Miss M! From the moment I saw Marco's sneak peek to when I opened the box, I knew she was the bag for me. I feel Little Miss M can be worn with anything, casual or dressy. She is very light, sits so well on the shoulder and fits a lot for a compact bag. I also love the tiny stitching of the M signature on it and her hardware.
> 
> It is really true that what one loves in a bag is a personal thing. With each bag, it is a special connection that we seek. I will keep trying with my Soulmate.



Thanks Soramillay on clarifying your comments on the Little Miss M. It is probably me but I thought you did not like the Little Miss M so pleased to hear you do. I love that bag but have not taken the plunge and got one. Mainly because I have more than enough MM bags - although I did buy a midi Selene yesterday on the Black Friday sale. I do have an Amaranto midi Selene otherwise I would have been more tempted to get a red Little Miss M. I promised myself no more bags I have reached my limit of MM bags - not just MM bags all bags!!!


----------



## anabg

Here is the swatch I meant to post early in the week.  I also posted in reference thread.

Storm Gray in Nabuck


----------



## Moonfancy

*Yeah -- what Tankgirl said!*



Tankgirl said:


> Whether a purse works for someone is such a personal, individual decision.  As you use it, you will "know" if it is right for you.  I can only share that I have five full Soulmates, and a sixth -- the bespoke black merinos -- is about to be mailed.  I am five feet tall, but I carry a lot and do not like a stuffed bag.  Even when loaded, my full Soulmates do not slip off my shoulder and they feel light when in use.


----------



## Cowumbut

Morning! Just thought I'd give you a heads up on the gunmetal hardware VS gold or silver hw. It appears the wider size hardware is not available in the gunmetal so if anyone plans on requesting the wider crossbody it will be trimmed inward on the clip (see pic). I've also attached a comparison shot with the gold HW. Just an FYI, I might have chosen differently had I known this in advance.


----------



## renza

I was able to start using my blue Africa midi soulmate last week when the weather finally cooled down enough for me to switch to my autumn/winter wardrobe! I'm enjoying this bag very much so far.


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> I was able to start using my blue Africa midi soulmate last week when the weather finally cooled down enough for me to switch to my autumn/winter wardrobe! I'm enjoying this bag very much so far.



Sooo pretty!! I might get something in blue africa next year. Maybe an Aphrodite? I liked tenkrat's black one so much.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Sooo pretty!! I might get something in blue africa next year. Maybe an Aphrodite? I liked tenkrat's black one so much.




A Blue Africa Aphrodite would be beautiful, msd!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I swoon.  What an absolutely PERFECT bag!*





Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have black Merinos with gold HW, Di.  The gold softens the black.  Silver HW would most likely give the bag an edgier look.* 




djfmn said:


> I am going to get a black merino midi Selene to replace my only black bag a BE black shimmer midi Charm Me. I have hardly used it but have decided to give it away as a gift to a really good friend of mine and replace it with a midi Selene.
> 
> Not sure what color hardware to get I am normally a silver person but I think the light gold with the black merino will be really nice.
> 
> Does anyone have the black merino with gold hw?
> 
> I love the midi Selene style and the BE bag that I have is too dressy for my soon to be casual lifestyle.


----------



## Moonfancy

*I'm going to leap into the Selene pond too.  A full one with outside zips.  Gold HW.  Nut brown because I don't have a brown bag.  I gave it to my daughter a long time ago.  I had my Whole Heart set on getting a vacchetta Selene because I think the vacchetta is a PERFECT leather for the Selene, plus I don't have any vaccetta.  But I guess that dream is not destined to come true for me.  Still trying to decide on what lining.  I love that we have a selection of pretty linings without having to pay and arm and a leg like before.*





jxwilliams said:


> I just saw the zip Selenes and midi Selenes are included in the sale so I broke down and got a midi zip Selene!  I've been waffling forever between midi and full size but went with midi.  I have a full size Minerva and she's just a bit big! Gah!!  So hard to decide when you can try them on!


----------



## Moonfancy

*pdxhb, rain won't hurt your pebbled or your Africa.  Water just rolls right off these leathers.*




pdxhb said:


> Speaking of what I missed - really, only almost - the delivery of my bespoke *Soulmate Midi* _with some friends_ *Selene Zip Midi* and *Minerva Midi* arrived yesterday! I promise to post more proper shots when I get reorganized, but DH was kind enough to capture a couple initial shots for us. Color is a little weird in these photos - the leathers here are the dark grey pebbled and lead africa.
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you know it's totally raining here, so no outing today. Hoping for clear weather in the next couple days.


----------



## Moonfancy

*You're right about the Merinos scent.  I think the Merinos have more leather perfume than any other leathers MM offers.  And I wish Merinos would go on sale too!*




Moonstarr said:


> I am loving the Merinos leather. The softness, the smell ... beautiful! I think this is my favourite of the leathers so far, although I do also love the Africa's as they are so unique and stunning. I wish the sale on Selene's also include the Merinos.  I would love either the grey or that gorgeous cognac (I think that's the colour that looks like butterscotch). Has anyone seen an orange swatch of the Merinos?


----------



## Moonfancy

*For me, the Soulmate is The Best style MM has ever designed.*



msd_bags said:


> Just reporting on my midi Soulmate in merinos.  I've been using her since I got her 4 days ago.  I'm loving her more and more each day! When I got her, I liked her - simply liked the bag.  But now, I think I'm loving her!!  I walked in a big store today, when my arm rested on my side while walking, wow, soooo soft!!  I so loved the feel of it.  And then the smell!! Delicious!  And then the style itself, it is really growing on me!  It is so convenient on my shoulder (I had the straps lengthened).  The size is right.  It might look small in photos, but it's not.  This size gives it a unique character, as well as the cinched leather near the placement of the strap. So pretty!  I've also overcome my initial weight assessment that with my stuff in it it was heavy.  This is a great bag!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*For all those delirious over the prospect of getting a dark green Soulmate -- we will have to wait.  MM cannot find any dark green leather.  I was hoping we could do this bespoke before Christmas so we could have a pretty dark green bag to wear during the holidays, but that's not going to happen.*


----------



## the_baglover

Are all the bag styles not available on MM's website?


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *For all those delirious over the prospect of getting a dark green Soulmate -- we will have to wait.  MM cannot find any dark green leather.  I was hoping we could do this bespoke before Christmas so we could have a pretty dark green bag to wear during the holidays, but that's not going to happen.*




This is unfortunate -- but think how lucky we are to be able to ask MM for a particular color.  Can you imagine asking any other company for a bag in a dark green???  It's worth the wait, believe me.  Thank you again, Moonfancy.


----------



## ajamy

the_baglover said:


> Are all the bag styles not available on MM's website?


 Not at the moment, though there are plans to add them at a later stage I believe.  The styles I think are missing are the Angel, Divina, Aphrodite and Athena.  There are pictures of these styles here on purseforum and also on Pinterest, but if you wanted to find detailed measurements and current prices, you would have to email Collette.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> For me, Colette sent the email with tracking on 11/10 and my post office left me the notice on 11/12.  Maybe she delayed in sending the email...





Odebdo said:


> I have had it get to me in like 3 days and also have had it take close to 2 weeks! It all depends on how long it sits in customs on both sides. This last shipment i got notification of shipping on Monday and received it the following Wednesday. I log into USPS and track it and enter my email to get future notifications so i get emails when it moves!



Mine left Milan 3 days ago and apparently still flying over the pond.  I hope it doesn't take any detours.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...I just happened to look at my statistics....and I hit 10k in posts....apparently I have had a lot to say about handbags!!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ok...I just happened to look at my statistics....and I hit 10k in posts....apparently I have had a lot to say about handbags!!



Well, Odebbie, your posts are always helpful, insightful, and friendly. I also just realized how long ago it was that we joined TPF, although I stepped away for a few years. I think there are few TPF folks who have 10k posts. Wow, Odebbie!


----------



## tenKrat

Is the owner of the rust vachetta Divina Midi that was posted on the MM Facebook page here?

If so, then I will be your bag twin. I just ordered the same bag. I was on the verge of ordering a different model because I would like more of the rust vachetta. (My rust vachetta Zhoe Legend is starting to get a very lovely patina. She has also softened more. I think it is my favorite MM leather now, type and color.)

I didn't consider the Divina Midi before. She never really caught my eye. But, after seeing her in rust vachetta, it was surprising to me that I liked her all of a sudden. The type of leather can really change the way a bag looks.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> A Blue Africa Aphrodite would be beautiful, msd!


Thanks for the confirmation!   And then I also saw the midi Divina in rust vachetta in MM's Facebook page.  Made me thinking if I should already make a go for vachetta leather. Nice to know your Zhoe Legend in it is wearing beautifully!



Moonfancy said:


> *You're right about the Merinos scent.  I think the Merinos have more leather perfume than any other leathers MM offers.  And I wish Merinos would go on sale too!*


I totally agree on the scent!! It drives me crazy (in a nice way)!  Although of the scent, I think my favorite is nappa's.



carterazo said:


> Mine left Milan 3 days ago and apparently still flying over the pond.  I hope it doesn't take any detours.


Hope she reaches you soon!


----------



## gack

Full size Selene Zip in Mahogany Vachetta with gold hardware and Cappuccino interior

COVET COVET COVET COVET COVET


----------



## gack

tenKrat said:


> Is the owner of the rust vachetta Divina Midi that was posted on the MM Facebook page here?
> 
> If so, then I will be your bag twin. I just ordered the same bag. I was on the verge of ordering a different model because I would like more of the rust vachetta. (My rust vachetta Zhoe Legend is starting to get a very lovely patina. She has also softened more. I think it is my favorite MM leather now, type and color.)
> 
> I didn't consider the Divina Midi before. She never really caught my eye. But, after seeing her in rust vachetta, it was surprising to me that I liked her all of a sudden. The type of leather can really change the way a bag looks.



Same. I never considered that bag but geeez vachetta is a game changer.


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> Ok...I just happened to look at my statistics....and I hit 10k in posts....apparently I have had a lot to say about handbags!!


Wow, congrats, that is a really cool milestone! Thank you for sharing your love of handbags with us.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Oh, he will find it, Tankgirl.  No gorgeous leathers can resist Marco for long.  They WANT him to create something beautiful with them.  Wherever our dark green leather is, it will soon be in his hands!  Will keep you posted for sure! * 





Tankgirl said:


> This is unfortunate -- but think how lucky we are to be able to ask MM for a particular color.  Can you imagine asking any other company for a bag in a dark green???  It's worth the wait, believe me.  Thank you again, Moonfancy.


----------



## Moonfancy

*Dang, Deb!  I am proud to be your friend!*





Odebdo said:


> Ok...I just happened to look at my statistics....and I hit 10k in posts....apparently I have had a lot to say about handbags!!


----------



## thedseer

The rust vachetta mini divina on Facebook is gorgeous!!


----------



## jxwilliams

thedseer said:


> The rust vachetta mini divina on Facebook is gorgeous!!




I thought so too! I love that leather!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!


 
Great bag and choise of colour as well!! The orange looks great! 
Now if you only had one bag, this one would last you many yrs!!!


----------



## bonniekir

invisicat said:


> That is beautiful! Are those the standard straps, or did you opt for the 3" longer?
> 
> I am looking at the Selene Pebbled for the Black Friday special, but I am confused by the strap options as listed on the site. Does the 3" longer messenger strap mean the regular straps, but longer? 3" longer would be just under 12 inches, and that doesn't seem a very long drop for a messenger strap to me. And then there is the "additional messenger strap" listed. Is that the third strap, then? How long is it?




The Selene only comes with the handles. No messengerstrap The Messenger strap can be added for an extra cost. 
My bags have all the messengerstrap, length about one meter or so, because I prefer wearing bags crossbody because I like 'hands free'  This strap you can also get shorter or longer..


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Ok...I just happened to look at my statistics....and I hit 10k in posts....apparently I have had a lot to say about handbags!!




Wow, Odebbie,  that's a lot you have to say..lol..and always with lovely pics!


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3198419
> 
> View attachment 3198420
> 
> View attachment 3198421
> 
> View attachment 3198426
> 
> 
> This is even more beautiful than I had hoped!! Orange Vachetta full size Selene, gold hardware, cappuccino lining. Stunning. Not the best modeling photo, I am 5'4 and just got home from work. These are not the best pictures as it is dark. I will take more later for sure!




Wow stunning color! I love this shade of orange esp when it's not too bright but looks so rich?! Not sure if I'm expressing myself correctly. The leather looks amazing!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Is the owner of the rust vachetta Divina Midi that was posted on the MM Facebook page here?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, then I will be your bag twin. I just ordered the same bag. I was on the verge of ordering a different model because I would like more of the rust vachetta. (My rust vachetta Zhoe Legend is starting to get a very lovely patina. She has also softened more. I think it is my favorite MM leather now, type and color.)
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't consider the Divina Midi before. She never really caught my eye. But, after seeing her in rust vachetta, it was surprising to me that I liked her all of a sudden. The type of leather can really change the way a bag looks.




That is going to be beautiful. I like the dark brown vachetta from the picture in Colette's blog. I just can't decide what style I want it in. I'm still waiting for my Aphrodite in the rust vachetta. I am going to wait to see how I like that one. Can't wait to see your pics if the midi Divina.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> Is the owner of the rust vachetta Divina Midi that was posted on the MM Facebook page here?
> 
> If so, then I will be your bag twin. I just ordered the same bag. I was on the verge of ordering a different model because I would like more of the rust vachetta. (My rust vachetta Zhoe Legend is starting to get a very lovely patina. She has also softened more. I think it is my favorite MM leather now, type and color.)
> 
> I didn't consider the Divina Midi before. She never really caught my eye. But, after seeing her in rust vachetta, it was surprising to me that I liked her all of a sudden. The type of leather can really change the way a bag looks.




She's mine, waiting for me on Monday evening when I got home, along with a mahogany vacchetta mini Zhoe.  They are both absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure you will be really pleased with your Divina.  The Rust vacchetta has a subtle shading of colour that gives it a glow and shows upwell on a larger bag, and the midi size is perfect for me (I'm only 5' 2").  


I also love the mahogany colour as well - I'm glad you mentioned that your Zhoe Legend has softened a bit, if I had to criticise anything I would say the flap on my Zhoe is a bit stiff so you have to be careful closing it with the magnet clasp but it sounds as if time will sort this out.


----------



## paintednightsky

Does anyone have any clue how to get pen ink off of leather?  Never gotten ink on leather before, but my toddler got a little too close to my taupe merinos midi soul mate!  So now it has a bit of blue ink on it   On a side note, I love the taupe merinos leather!  More than I would have thought, but it is truly a great neutral that matches everything.  For some reason I always thought it a dull color, but I love it!  The merinos leather is amazing, buttery soft, and puddly and smells nice too   Definitely need more merinos in the future!


----------



## msd_bags

paintednightsky said:


> Does anyone have any clue how to get pen ink off of leather?  Never gotten ink on leather before, but my toddler got a little too close to my taupe merinos midi soul mate!  So now it has a bit of blue ink on it   On a side note, I love the taupe merinos leather!  More than I would have thought, but it is truly a great neutral that matches everything.  For some reason I always thought it a dull color, but I love it!  The merinos leather is amazing, buttery soft, and puddly and smells nice too   Definitely need more merinos in the future!




Funny, I just had this pen accident earlier too on my light grey pebbled midi Minerva. Didn't know how it happened, I just saw the marks there. I know pebbled and merinos may react differently, I just used baby wipes (alcohol free), I was careful not to spread the marks more. Marks didn't totally disappear but definitely became almost invisible.

I second your description of merinos leather!!


----------



## lenie

My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!




That bag is a beauty!! Congrats! I carried my taupe pebbled Aphrodite all last week!


----------



## Odebdo

Shotgun shot of my orange vachetta Selene and my taupe pebbled flora I am using as my wallet.




And here is an interior shot of Flora as I was not convinced how to use her as a wallet...but find I like it as now my checkbook is nestled right there, with my cards, cash, and coin case! And if need be I could just take this out and use it as a clutch or cross body by throwing a lip gloss inside and adding the chain or wristlet attachment! I need to add a few of these to my collection so I have choices!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> Shotgun shot of my orange vachetta Selene and my taupe pebbled flora I am using as my wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3203215
> 
> 
> And here is an interior shot of Flora as I was not convinced how to use her as a wallet...but find I like it as now my checkbook is nestled right there, with my cards, cash, and coin case! And if need be I could just take this out and use it as a clutch or cross body by throwing a lip gloss inside and adding the chain or wristlet attachment! I need to add a few of these to my collection so I have choices!
> 
> View attachment 3203219



Love the Flora! And your orange vechetta is to die for


----------



## anitalilac

ajamy said:


> She's mine, waiting for me on Monday evening when I got home, along with a mahogany vacchetta mini Zhoe.  They are both absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure you will be really pleased with your Divina.  The Rust vacchetta has a subtle shading of colour that gives it a glow and shows upwell on a larger bag, and the midi size is perfect for me (I'm only 5' 2").
> 
> 
> I also love the mahogany colour as well - I'm glad you mentioned that your Zhoe Legend has softened a bit, if I had to criticise anything I would say the flap on my Zhoe is a bit stiff so you have to be careful closing it with the magnet clasp but it sounds as if time will sort this out.





lenie said:


> My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!



Congrats on your beauties ladies! The leather is just gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> That is going to be beautiful. I like the dark brown vachetta from the picture in Colette's blog. I just can't decide what style I want it in. I'm still waiting for my Aphrodite in the rust vachetta. I am going to wait to see how I like that one. Can't wait to see your pics if the midi Divina.




Dark brown is normally a blah kind of color to me, but I agree that the dark brown vachetta is beautiful. It seems the vachetta leather gives the color depth and elevates it.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> She's mine, waiting for me on Monday evening when I got home, along with a mahogany vacchetta mini Zhoe.  They are both absolutely gorgeous and I'm sure you will be really pleased with your Divina.  The Rust vacchetta has a subtle shading of colour that gives it a glow and shows upwell on a larger bag, and the midi size is perfect for me (I'm only 5' 2").
> 
> 
> I also love the mahogany colour as well - I'm glad you mentioned that your Zhoe Legend has softened a bit, if I had to criticise anything I would say the flap on my Zhoe is a bit stiff so you have to be careful closing it with the magnet clasp but it sounds as if time will sort this out.




Hi ajamy!  Your bag is awesome. It changed my mind about the Divina.  Can't wait to see my Midi in person. 

Yes, the magnet clasp will be fine after some use.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!




Oh, my goodness!  Your Aphrodite is fabulous, Lenie!  [emoji112] [emoji112] 

You are *right on* about Santa Marco! Merry Christmas!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!



It is gorgeous! I am totally sold on rust brown vachetta. The swatch looked nice, but the bag has a gorgeous depth to it.


----------



## paintednightsky

msd_bags said:


> Funny, I just had this pen accident earlier too on my light grey pebbled midi Minerva. Didn't know how it happened, I just saw the marks there. I know pebbled and merinos may react differently, I just used baby wipes (alcohol free), I was careful not to spread the marks more. Marks didn't totally disappear but definitely became almost invisible.
> 
> I second your description of merinos leather!!



Thank you!  I'll try that a bit more.  I had tried using a leather wipe and a magic eraser which usually works on everything, but it didn't work   I read about using hand sanitizer, but didn't want to make it worse lol



lenie said:


> My rust brown vachetta Aphrodite just shipped! She is on MM's Facebook page if anyone would like a sneak peek. Christmas is coming early thanks to Santa Marco!



That picture totally sealed the deal for me.  I hadn't even worn the mahogany midi selene (it was supposed to be rust vachetta, but guess some tannery mix up).  The dark, flat color just didn't appeal to me, but I'd been thinking maybe it'd grown on me.  I had it on the back burner since I have been pretty busy lately.  But seeing that multi tonal rust reminded me again.  Ended up e-mailing Colette about that and will probably be ordering another bag along in the future


----------



## the_baglover

ajamy said:


> Not at the moment, though there are plans to add them at a later stage I believe.  The styles I think are missing are the Angel, Divina, Aphrodite and Athena.  There are pictures of these styles here on purseforum and also on Pinterest, but if you wanted to find detailed measurements and current prices, you would have to email Collette.



Thank you. It would have been nice to browse all the bags at once.


----------



## golfinggirl

Received my beautiful Soulmate and Diva bags today, had Marco put on the wider messenger strap. Absolutely love both bags!


----------



## soramillay

golfinggirl said:


> Received my beautiful Soulmate and Diva bags today, had Marco put on the wider messenger strap. Absolutely love both bags!


Beautiful, congrats! The diva is just stunning, wow!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Oh, my goodness!  Your Aphrodite is fabulous, Lenie!  [emoji112] [emoji112]
> 
> You are *right on* about Santa Marco! Merry Christmas!




Sent you a PM. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

Here are some comparison pics of deep blue Africa versus black Africa leathers. 

Black Africa is matte/non-metallic. However, in bright sunlight or sometimes even in artificial light (depending on how the light hits it), black Africa looks like it has a tiny bit of sheen. Perhaps you will get what I'm trying to say from looking at the pics. 

Black Africa is stiffer than deep blue. So, I think it works well in the Aphrodite. It will soften a little, but not to the same degree that deep blue Africa does.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's a pic of my black Africa Aphrodite with a small purse organizer inside. 

Also, a pic of her riding shotgun in my car.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Here are some comparison pics of deep blue Africa versus black Africa leathers.
> 
> Black Africa is matte/non-metallic. However, in bright sunlight or sometimes even in artificial light (depending on how the light hits it), black Africa looks like it has a tiny bit of sheen. Perhaps you will get what I'm trying to say from looking at the pics.
> 
> Black Africa is stiffer than deep blue. So, I think it works well in the Aphrodite. It will soften a little, but not to the same degree that deep blue Africa does.




Thanks for posting this tenkrat! Really appreciate your comparison of the 2 africa leathers.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for posting this tenkrat! Really appreciate your comparison of the 2 africa leathers.




You're welcome!


----------



## msd_bags

I hope MM will have another sale! So many bags I like!


----------



## djfmn

I love the Aphrodite in black Africa it is such a great bag. I have always loved the Aphrodite style. It was the first Massaccesi bag I bought a pearl grey Aphrodite which I gave to my daughter. I bought a purple Aphrodite which I really love.It is such a great style.


----------



## anabg

I have been at a work conference for a few days.  Did I miss anything ?  Any new reveals?  &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I love the Aphrodite in black Africa it is such a great bag. I have always loved the Aphrodite style. It was the first Massaccesi bag I bought a pearl grey Aphrodite which I gave to my daughter. I bought a purple Aphrodite which I really love.It is such a great style.


I was only a teeny tiny bit interested in the bag before as I preferred E/W to N/S totes.  But when I saw the black africa one, it started to grow on me!! And btw, I'm loving another N/S bag - the midi Soulmate! 



anabg said:


> I have been at a work conference for a few days.  Did I miss anything ?  Any new reveals?  &#128512;&#128512;


Mighty quiet here...Hope to see some new reveals.


----------



## Odebdo

I have good and bad news...tracking says my Lead Africa Angel midi should be delivered today...bad news is I shipped it to my office to avoid the "husband customs" and I am at an all day seminar today! 

Sigh. Boss will be late so it may not be delivered anyways. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I have good and bad news...tracking says my Lead Africa Angel midi should be delivered today...bad news is I shipped it to my office to avoid the "husband customs" and I am at an all day seminar today!
> 
> Sigh. Boss will be late so it may not be delivered anyways. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow!


Bummer! But I'm sure it will be worth the wait. 

Mine is the case of "sister customs".  She is in the US and sometimes I have items shipped through her.  But sometimes I do not hear the end of it, so I just opt for the real custom duties and taxes here in my country.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I have good and bad news...tracking says my Lead Africa Angel midi should be delivered today...bad news is I shipped it to my office to avoid the "husband customs" and I am at an all day seminar today!
> 
> Sigh. Boss will be late so it may not be delivered anyways. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow!



Hey I get that "husband customs" when it comes to a bag delivery. I was told that my midi Selene in black pebble is ready but I am moving this week to our new house in Florida from the rental and I am in Minneapolis next week on business.

I told Marco that I would let him know when to ship it so that I could time the arrive for when I was back in Florida at my new address.

I am looking forward to seeing your midi Angel in lead Africa. I love the Lead leather it is such a great leather and has so much depth to it as it looks so different in various light.

Can't wait to see your new bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love the "husband customs" and am glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## carterazo

Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll get it tomorrow, It's only a day away :tunes:  
The post office tried to deliver today, but I wasn't home.  I'll pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I have good and bad news...tracking says my Lead Africa Angel midi should be delivered today...bad news is I shipped it to my office to avoid the "husband customs" and I am at an all day seminar today!
> 
> Sigh. Boss will be late so it may not be delivered anyways. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow!




"Husband customs", so funny!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Tomorrow, tomorrow, I'll get it tomorrow, It's only a day away :tunes:
> The post office tried to deliver today, but I wasn't home.  I'll pick it up tomorrow.




I forgot, what did you order?  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## tenKrat

Waiting for ukulele lesson with my Zhoe Legend in my favorite leather, rust brown vachetta.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Waiting for ukulele lesson with my Zhoe Legend in my favorite leather, rust brown vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3208444




What a unique perspective in that photo.  Love it!

P.S. I'm still trying to love my mahogany brown Vachetta Soulmate.  It's stiffer and heavier than Beloved Ocean, which is made from calf leather.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I forgot, what did you order?  Can't wait to hear what you think of it.



cobalt Zhoe in flat calf.  Can't wait!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I have good and bad news...tracking says my Lead Africa Angel midi should be delivered today...bad news is I shipped it to my office to avoid the "husband customs" and I am at an all day seminar today!
> 
> Sigh. Boss will be late so it may not be delivered anyways. So I guess I will have to wait until tomorrow!


 Good to know I am not the only one dealing with husband customs....


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Good to know I am not the only one dealing with husband customs....



I thought most of us did...


----------



## anabg

So a few pages back I had asked whether vachetta would work for a midi Divina. I think that's definitely my next bag after seeing the Facebook and IG pictures.


----------



## SilverFilly

"Husband customs"  lol that's clever.  Fortunately I don't have to deal with that....with the amount my husband spends on car parts.


----------



## sandysandiego

Drooling over this leather!  



tenKrat said:


> Waiting for ukulele lesson with my Zhoe Legend in my favorite leather, rust brown vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3208444


----------



## carterazo

She's here and she's stunning! Swoon!
I picked up the package on the way to work today. I was so busy that I  did not have time to open such an incredibly sealed box. By the time I got home there was no natural light left.  Here's a  poor picture that does not do her justice.  (I will try to get a picture in natural light soon.)


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> She's here and she's stunning! Swoon!
> I picked up the package on the way to work today. I was so busy that I  did not have time to open such an incredibly sealed box. By the time I got home there was no natural light left.  Here's a  poor picture that does not do her justice.  (I will try to get a picture in natural light soon.)


Even in this lighting, she is a beauty!!! Enjoy her.   Btw, how did you manage not to open a package for 1 whole work day?! I don't think I can do that.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Even in this lighting, she is a beauty!!! Enjoy her.   Btw, how did you manage not to open a package for 1 whole work day?! I don't think I can do that.



Thank you! 
There was no way the box could be open without a pair of scissors or a box cutter. It had a lot of tape. Believe me, it was agonizing to wait all day. :sly:


----------



## Cowumbut

carterazo said:


> She's here and she's stunning! Swoon!
> I picked up the package on the way to work today. I was so busy that I  did not have time to open such an incredibly sealed box. By the time I got home there was no natural light left.  Here's a  poor picture that does not do her justice.  (I will try to get a picture in natural light soon.)



Gorgeous!  Congrats on such a beautiful creation.


----------



## renza

tenKrat said:


> Waiting for ukulele lesson with my Zhoe Legend in my favorite leather, rust brown vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3208444


This leather looks incredible! Also, I love that you are taking ukelele lessons.


----------



## mkpurselover

Does anyone have any idea when the MM website might be completed?  I want to start thinking about my next bag, but it will be one that isn't on line yet.  Thanks


----------



## carterazo

Cowumbut said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats on such a beautiful creation.



Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> She's here and she's stunning! Swoon!
> I picked up the package on the way to work today. I was so busy that I  did not have time to open such an incredibly sealed box. By the time I got home there was no natural light left.  Here's a  poor picture that does not do her justice.  (I will try to get a picture in natural light soon.)




Carterazo that is one gorgeous bag. Love the leather love the color and love the style. 

I know you will get lots of use out of this stunning bag.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Carterazo that is one gorgeous bag. Love the leather love the color and love the style.
> 
> I know you will get lots of use out of this stunning bag.



Thank you!!!  I am hoping to use it on a date night with hubby soon.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Selene Midi is on its way across the ocean... [emoji3]


----------



## SilverFilly

carterazo said:


> She's here and she's stunning! Swoon!
> I picked up the package on the way to work today. I was so busy that I  did not have time to open such an incredibly sealed box. By the time I got home there was no natural light left.  Here's a  poor picture that does not do her justice.  (I will try to get a picture in natural light soon.)




That is such a gorgeous blue!  I look forward to seeing more pics


----------



## SilverFilly

Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!


----------



## lenie

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!




There was only one time that I was charged customs. All of the orders were not so I have no idea how it works. The order that was charged customs was less expensive than some other orders. Even my postman did not know how it works. It almost seems like a random thing. My rust vachetta Aphrodite has been stuck in customs since 12/4. I don't understand why it takes only a day or so and other times, it takes almost a week. Maybe customs is busier with the holiday season.


----------



## carterazo

SilverFilly said:


> That is such a gorgeous blue!  I look forward to seeing more pics



Thank you!  I need some sunshine out for better pics. 







SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!



I wasn't charged any duty.


----------



## djfmn

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!




I have only ever been charged customs one time and I have ordered approximately 70 bags in total over the past 10 years. 

The only time was when it was shipped by DHL and it cost me about $60 or so.

I asked MM not to use DHL for any of my shipping and I have not been charged any customs since then. I also think it might depend on where you live and how your post office handles things. I had all my shipments of bags go to Minnesota. I am having a bag shipped next week to Florida as we recently moved there. Will let you know if there is any customs charged. I am hoping there is no charges time will tell.


----------



## renza

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!




I was charged customs once; it was around $30 for a purse that cost about $250. You pay it when you pick up the package. It is random and most employees at my USPS branch didn't completely understand either--my mail carrier actually thought the sample sheet taped to my package was how much I owed. If you do a search in this thread I posted a detailed explanation of customs a couple months ago.


----------



## Odebdo

Here is a quick picture of lead Africa angel midi...been a super busy week...

I think the Angel is a style being totally under-looked at...I am in love with the pocket organization outside the bag and then the midi size is perfect for what I carry. It fits on my shoulder though I am not sure it will with a winter coat...so if I ordered another I would think on the strap length. But I have her out with me today and also went grocery shopping yesterday with her...


----------



## Odebdo

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know how the duties/customs fees work if you're in the U.S.?  Do you get a bill or?  Thank you!




Knock on wood...

I have never been charged customs and I have ordered a lot of bags mailed from Italy, UK etc. so maybe I have been lucky, but it's never been an issue....hopefully you join us in the no fees club


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3210703
> 
> 
> Here is a quick picture of lead Africa angel midi...been a super busy week...
> 
> I think the Angel is a style being totally under-looked at...I am in love with the pocket organization outside the bag and then the midi size is perfect for what I carry. It fits on my shoulder though I am not sure it will with a winter coat...so if I ordered another I would think on the strap length. But I have her out with me today and also went grocery shopping yesterday with her...


Love this Angel midi, so gorgeous in lead! Love how the Africa leather gleams at night and sparkles in the daytime.


----------



## renza

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3210703
> 
> 
> Here is a quick picture of lead Africa angel midi...been a super busy week...
> 
> I think the Angel is a style being totally under-looked at...I am in love with the pocket organization outside the bag and then the midi size is perfect for what I carry. It fits on my shoulder though I am not sure it will with a winter coat...so if I ordered another I would think on the strap length. But I have her out with me today and also went grocery shopping yesterday with her...




This is so pretty and practical!


----------



## SilverFilly

lenie said:


> There was only one time that I was charged customs. All of the orders were not so I have no idea how it works. The order that was charged customs was less expensive than some other orders. Even my postman did not know how it works. It almost seems like a random thing. My rust vachetta Aphrodite has been stuck in customs since 12/4. I don't understand why it takes only a day or so and other times, it takes almost a week. Maybe customs is busier with the holiday season.



Thank you for responding.  Was that your Aphrodite on the MM facebook page?  What a gorgeous bag!  Fingers crossed your bag will arrive soon


----------



## SilverFilly

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I need some sunshine out for better pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't charged any duty.



Yes, I understand waiting on sunshine.  My black Midi Zip Selene in pebbled leather arrived this week, but I haven't posted any photos.  It's so cloudy here, but at least it's snowing!


----------



## SilverFilly

djfmn said:


> I have only ever been charged customs one time and I have ordered approximately 70 bags in total over the past 10 years.
> 
> The only time was when it was shipped by DHL and it cost me about $60 or so.
> 
> I asked MM not to use DHL for any of my shipping and I have not been charged any customs since then. I also think it might depend on where you live and how your post office handles things. I had all my shipments of bags go to Minnesota. I am having a bag shipped next week to Florida as we recently moved there. Will let you know if there is any customs charged. I am hoping there is no charges time will tell.


 
Wow, thumbs down for DHL.   I'm originally from northern Minnesota, congrats on moving to Florida.  Moving is so stressful, we've done it way too many times.  The sun will definitely shine more in Florida I would think.  Hopefully you won't get any customs charged.  Thank you for letting me know your experience!


----------



## SilverFilly

renza said:


> I was charged customs once; it was around $30 for a purse that cost about $250. You pay it when you pick up the package. It is random and most employees at my USPS branch didn't completely understand either--my mail carrier actually thought the sample sheet taped to my package was how much I owed. If you do a search in this thread I posted a detailed explanation of customs a couple months ago.



That's too funny that even the USPS employees aren't certain how it all works.  Thank goodness it wasn't the price on the sample sheet, that'd be awful lol.  I'll do a search for your post, thank you!


----------



## SilverFilly

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3210703
> 
> 
> Here is a quick picture of lead Africa angel midi...been a super busy week...
> 
> I think the Angel is a style being totally under-looked at...I am in love with the pocket organization outside the bag and then the midi size is perfect for what I carry. It fits on my shoulder though I am not sure it will with a winter coat...so if I ordered another I would think on the strap length. But I have her out with me today and also went grocery shopping yesterday with her...



What a beautiful bag!  What color lining did you choose?  I'd definitely consider an Angel if I weren't so in love with hardware....sigh....

Hoping to join you in the no fees club too!


----------



## anabg

I have never been charged customs.  Fingers crossed I never have to.


----------



## jxwilliams

SilverFilly said:


> Yes, I understand waiting on sunshine.  My black Midi Zip Selene in pebbled leather arrived this week, but I haven't posted any photos.  It's so cloudy here, but at least it's snowing!




Oh my gosh I ordered one too and it's enroute!  Can't wait to see your pictures!


----------



## lenie

SilverFilly said:


> Thank you for responding.  Was that your Aphrodite on the MM facebook page?  What a gorgeous bag!  Fingers crossed your bag will arrive soon




Yes, that is my rust vachetta Aphrodite. I can't wait to get her!


----------



## SilverFilly

jxwilliams said:


> Oh my gosh I ordered one too and it's enroute!  Can't wait to see your pictures!



I'll try to get some in the next few days, I'm so excited for you!  I really like mine!  I love your avatar 



lenie said:


> Yes, that is my rust vachetta Aphrodite. I can't wait to get her!



Gorgeous bag, I'm really thinking my next bag will have to be the rust vacchetta.  I can't wait to see more pics of yours


----------



## Tankgirl

MM is all sold out of Deep Blue Africa.  I found this out when I tried to order a Deep Blue Africa Phoebe today.  I ended up ordering one in black pebbled leather instead.


----------



## SilverFilly

I took a photo of my bag today while I was shopping in town.  The only good lighting I could find was in a dressing room .   Here's my Midi Zip Selene in black pebbled leather, silver hardware (warm lighting makes it look gold) and a dark grey lining.


----------



## anabg

SilverFilly said:


> I took a photo of my bag today while I was shopping in town.  The only good lighting I could find was in a dressing room .   Here's my Midi Zip Selene in black pebbled leather, silver hardware (warm lighting makes it look gold) and a dark grey lining.




Beautiful.  I have the same bag but in gold hardware and no zippers.  I wish I had ordered the zippers. So convenient but also they add to the beauty of the bag.  The extra hardware looks great on this bag.


----------



## Hanelisi

Comparison shots.

I posted some of these in the reference thread too. Please excuse the quick messy shots!

If anyone is curious about what can fit in the Phoebe or Penelope check these out. I bought the Phoebe's first to see what the brand was like and I have to say I love them. I couldn't take advantage of the bag offer when the Penelope came out, but I loved the look of them so much I just ordered two anyway! I'm so glad I did. They are beautiful and they fit a ton. I would definitely purchase a few more colours, but I am saving up for my first Massaccesi "big" bag. I'm thinking maybe a Zhoe. Hmm, decisions, decisions!


----------



## jxwilliams

SilverFilly said:


> I took a photo of my bag today while I was shopping in town.  The only good lighting I could find was in a dressing room .   Here's my Midi Zip Selene in black pebbled leather, silver hardware (warm lighting makes it look gold) and a dark grey lining.




Thank you for the pictures!  I think it'll be a great work tote!


----------



## SilverFilly

anabg said:


> Beautiful.  I have the same bag but in gold hardware and no zippers.  I wish I had ordered the zippers. So convenient but also they add to the beauty of the bag.  The extra hardware looks great on this bag.



Thanks  I debated back and forth on hardware color, but ultimately decided to go the slightly edgier route.  I think my next bag will have the gold hardware though.  I'm glad I ordered the zippers and they work nicely.  You'll have to get zippers on your next one 



jxwilliams said:


> Thank you for the pictures!  I think it'll be a great work tote!



You're welcome and yes I think it'd make a great work tote for you!  Please post pics when it arrives


----------



## SilverFilly

Hanelisi said:


> Comparison shots.
> 
> I posted some of these in the reference thread too. Please excuse the quick messy shots!
> 
> If anyone is curious about what can fit in the Phoebe or Penelope check  these out. I bought the Phoebe's first to see what the brand was like  and I have to say I love them. I couldn't take advantage of the bag  offer when the Penelope came out, but I loved the look of them so much I  just ordered two anyway! I'm so glad I did. They are beautiful and they  fit a ton. I would definitely purchase a few more colours, but I am  saving up for my first Massaccesi "big" bag. I'm thinking maybe a Zhoe.  Hmm, decisions, decisions!




Nice collection you have there!  Your pics are very helpful, sometimes it can be so difficult to imagine the 'true' size of something.  I look forward to seeing what you decide to order for your big bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Hanelisi said:


> Comparison shots.
> 
> 
> 
> I posted some of these in the reference thread too. Please excuse the quick messy shots!
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is curious about what can fit in the Phoebe or Penelope check these out. I bought the Phoebe's first to see what the brand was like and I have to say I love them. I couldn't take advantage of the bag offer when the Penelope came out, but I loved the look of them so much I just ordered two anyway! I'm so glad I did. They are beautiful and they fit a ton. I would definitely purchase a few more colours, but I am saving up for my first Massaccesi "big" bag. I'm thinking maybe a Zhoe. Hmm, decisions, decisions!




Lovely collection!! Love your color choices!


----------



## Hanelisi

SilverFilly said:


> Nice collection you have there!  Your pics are very helpful, sometimes it can be so difficult to imagine the 'true' size of something.  I look forward to seeing what you decide to order for your big bag.


Thanks! I love coming here and seeing everyone's purchases. I can't wait to order my next one, hopefully in the new year


----------



## Hanelisi

msd_bags said:


> Lovely collection!! Love your color choices!


Thank you  I always tend to go for colour in the small leather goods and neutrals in my bags. I need to be a bit more bold occasionally.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Hello everyone!  It's been a while since I posted anything, although I've really enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful bags.

I am trying to decide between a Mini Zhoe, Zhoe or Legend for an upcoming business trip.  Does anyone have a Mini Zhoe?  Would an iPad mini fit in the bag?  I've created a cutout and it looks like technically it would, but that might be different in reality.   Thanks so much!


----------



## Odebdo

Dmarie2020 said:


> Hello everyone!  It's been a while since I posted anything, although I've really enjoyed seeing all of your beautiful bags.
> 
> I am trying to decide between a Mini Zhoe, Zhoe or Legend for an upcoming business trip.  Does anyone have a Mini Zhoe?  Would an iPad mini fit in the bag?  I've created a cutout and it looks like technically it would, but that might be different in reality.   Thanks so much!




I have the mini zhoe....my gut said no to whether an iPad mini would fit, but i had my iPad mini in my hand and went to check....low and behold it does fit, barely. I am not sure how much other belongings you could put in there with a mini ipad in it either. My ipad mini has a lifeproof case on it.

I think if i regularly carried an ipad mini i would prob go with a bigger bag, but in a pinch it would fit.


----------



## Dmarie2020

Odebdo said:


> I have the mini zhoe....my gut said no to whether an iPad mini would fit, but i had my iPad mini in my hand and went to check....low and behold it does fit, barely. I am not sure how much other belongings you could put in there with a mini ipad in it either. My ipad mini has a lifeproof case on it.
> 
> I think if i regularly carried an ipad mini i would prob go with a bigger bag, but in a pinch it would fit.


Odebdo, thanks so much for checking!  I think I am going to go with a Zhoe (regular size), seems like this may be a better fit for my purpose.  Really appreciate your research!


----------



## Moonfancy

*I have been in contact with MM, and I have so many things we can do here!  I am excited to death!  We are going to have SO MUCH fun!!*


----------



## renza

Moonfancy said:


> *I have been in contact with MM, and I have so many things we can do here!  I am excited to death!  We are going to have SO MUCH fun!!*


Are you just going to tease us with this announcement, or are you going to reveal what these exciting things are??


----------



## msd_bags

renza said:


> are you just going to tease us with this announcement, or are you going to reveal what these exciting things are??


+ 1


----------



## lenie

I just received the Rust Vachetta Aphrodite today. She is so beautiful! I would never have considered the Aphrodite because I thought it wasn't big enough but she holds more than I expected. After seeing Tenkrat's Aphrodite, I was sold. I think it holds more than a midi Selene. The rust vachetta is absolutely perfect. The leather is thick and has gorgeous highs and lows. I think my next MM is another Aphrodite in the dark brown vachetta( gotta get more vachetta before it's gone) and an orange merino in either the Selene or Aphrodite. Yes, I have been seriously bitten by the Aphrodite bug. I'll take pics this weekend. Can't wait to take her to work tomorrow!


----------



## kikimaru

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I visited, and I'm enjoying seeing all the new bags!

I have a quick question: the pockets on my Minerva are curling up and it's driving me crazy.  They extend below the bottom of the bag by a bit and this is why.  I think it looks really ugly on an otherwise beautiful bag and I don't enjoy carrying it anymore.

I do not have this issue with my bespoke Midi Minerva, thankfully!

Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?  If so, any tips or tricks to ameliorate the issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Moonfancy...you should not tease the purse girls....[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Odebdo

Moonfancy said:


> *I have been in contact with MM, and I have so many things we can do here!  I am excited to death!  We are going to have SO MUCH fun!!*




Do share so we can be excited with you! Excitement needs company Moonie!!


----------



## gack

Sharing is caring


----------



## anabg

kikimaru said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since I visited, and I'm enjoying seeing all the new bags!
> 
> I have a quick question: the pockets on my Minerva are curling up and it's driving me crazy.  They extend below the bottom of the bag by a bit and this is why.  I think it looks really ugly on an otherwise beautiful bag and I don't enjoy carrying it anymore.
> 
> I do not have this issue with my bespoke Midi Minerva, thankfully!
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?  If so, any tips or tricks to ameliorate the issue?
> 
> Thanks!



Can you post a pic?  My sister has a Minerva and this hasn't happened to hers.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I just received the Rust Vachetta Aphrodite today. She is so beautiful! I would never have considered the Aphrodite because I thought it wasn't big enough but she holds more than I expected. After seeing Tenkrat's Aphrodite, I was sold. I think it holds more than a midi Selene. The rust vachetta is absolutely perfect. The leather is thick and has gorgeous highs and lows. I think my next MM is another Aphrodite in the dark brown vachetta( gotta get more vachetta before it's gone) and an orange merino in either the Selene or Aphrodite. Yes, I have been seriously bitten by the Aphrodite bug. I'll take pics this weekend. Can't wait to take her to work tomorrow!


I fell in love with the Aphrodite when I saw tenkrat's Black Africa.  Colette will be sending me swatches.  Although, I know I don't need another black bag.  So having second thoughts.  I might go for a colorful one.   I want a fuchsia pink nappa bag, but Marco doesn't have that color now.  Lenie, if you go for a merinos Aphrodite, please let us know how it turns out in that leather. Really curious! Thanks!


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> I fell in love with the Aphrodite when I saw tenkrat's Black Africa.  Colette will be sending me swatches.  Although, I know I don't need another black bag.  So having second thoughts.  I might go for a colorful one.   I want a fuchsia pink nappa bag, but Marco doesn't have that color now.  Lenie, if you go for a merinos Aphrodite, please let us know how it turns out in that leather. Really curious! Thanks!




Colette said the merinos leather would work for the Aphrodite, it will just be slouchier if not filled. I carry a lot and use a purse organizer so I think it will be fine. I also asked if she knew when the SS 2016 line was coming out or if there were any sneak peaks, but none yet.


----------



## jxwilliams

Anybody have any new bag pics?  

My midi Selene should be here in a week or so!  Getting excited!


----------



## mary79

The regular size Zhoe is now showing on the website


----------



## Coastal jewel

My midi Selene arrived today...  It's under Christmas tree, not sure I can wait until 12/25 to open.  Took one week to make it to AZ. Really quick!


----------



## jxwilliams

Coastal jewel said:


> My midi Selene arrived today...  It's under Christmas tree, not sure I can wait until 12/25 to open.  Took one week to make it to AZ. Really quick!




Wow that was fast!  What color is it?  Did you get to pick?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Africa bronze w silver zippers selene midi.  My husband accuses me of being impossible to shop for ( I am...) so i am "trying" to keep it unopened until Christmas. 

Not sure i'll make it!


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM says it's a SURPRISE!* 

*But MAYBE we should start thinking about beautiful purse names.  Not that that's one of the surprises or anything ...  Just sayin'...  *






renza said:


> Are you just going to tease us with this announcement, or are you going to reveal what these exciting things are??


----------



## ajamy

jxwilliams said:


> Anybody have any new bag pics?
> 
> My midi Selene should be here in a week or so!  Getting excited!


 
I've attached an image of my midi Divina in rust vacchetta sitting on my desk at work.  I love using this bag - carrying it, it sits on my shoulder nicely, or in the crook of my arm.  It's quite structured but that makes it easy to find things in it.  Perfect work bag.


----------



## jxwilliams

ajamy said:


> I've attached an image of my midi Divina in rust vacchetta sitting on my desk at work.  I love using this bag - carrying it, it sits on my shoulder nicely, or in the crook of my arm.  It's quite structured but that makes it easy to find things in it.  Perfect work bag.




I love this!  The leather is fantastic!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Coastal jewel said:


> Africa bronze w silver zippers selene midi.  My husband accuses me of being impossible to shop for ( I am...) so i am "trying" to keep it unopened until Christmas.
> 
> Not sure i'll make it!




Oooh I have an Africa Bronze Minerva--it's so awesome!


----------



## TejasMama

ajamy said:


> I've attached an image of my midi Divina in rust vacchetta sitting on my desk at work.  I love using this bag - carrying it, it sits on my shoulder nicely, or in the crook of my arm.  It's quite structured but that makes it easy to find things in it.  Perfect work bag.




This bag is stunning!


----------



## Dmarie2020

ajamy said:


> I've attached an image of my midi Divina in rust vacchetta sitting on my desk at work.  I love using this bag - carrying it, it sits on my shoulder nicely, or in the crook of my arm.  It's quite structured but that makes it easy to find things in it.  Perfect work bag.


Beautiful!  This bag is so lovely.  I am so thinking of a midi Divina, but would really like to see how it looks on a lovely lady.  Any chance you can do a modeling photo?


----------



## Tankgirl

Dmarie2020 said:


> Beautiful!  This bag is so lovely.  I am so thinking of a midi Divina, but would really like to see how it looks on a lovely lady.  Any chance you can do a modeling photo?




Colette posted a photo of a Soulmate in plum pebbled leather on her FB page.  The leather is stunning.  Since I need a small bag, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zhoe or a mini Zhoe in plum pebbled leather.  Colette says if 7 or more are interested, we would be able to get a 20% group bespoke discount.  What do you think, everyone?  Would you be interested, Moonfancy?  Anyone interested can email Colette at colette@marcomassaccesi.it.


----------



## Bagwis

Tankgirl said:


> Colette posted a photo of a Soulmate in plum pebbled leather on her FB page.  The leather is stunning.  Since I need a small bag, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zhoe or a mini Zhoe in plum pebbled leather.  Colette says if 7 or more are interested, we would be able to get a 20% group bespoke discount.  What do you think, everyone?  Would you be interested, Moonfancy?  Anyone interested can email Colette at colette@marcomassaccesi.it.



Hi tankgirl I'm interested in zhoe, do you have any reference photo of this color and leather, thank you. And is it OK if I'm not in US?


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagwis said:


> Hi tankgirl I'm interested in zhoe, do you have any reference photo of this color and leather, thank you. And is it OK if I'm not in US?




It's perfectly fine if you're not in the US.  To see the plum pebbled leather, please go to Colette Inmm's FB page.


----------



## Bagwis

Thanks tankgirl I will email her as well.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> It's perfectly fine if you're not in the US.  To see the plum pebbled leather, please go to Colette Inmm's FB page.




Or you can email Colette (see original post for email address) -- perhaps she will send you a picture of this leather.


----------



## lenie

I would love everyone's opinion-rust vachetta Minerva or rust vachetta original  Selene ( both regular sizes)?


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I would love everyone's opinion-rust vachetta Minerva or rust vachetta original  Selene ( both regular sizes)?




Tough choice as I don't have the full sizes and the vachetta. But my imagination says Minerva. But I think what is important is to consider the bag shape and style missing from your collection.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Colette posted a photo of a Soulmate in plum pebbled leather on her FB page.  The leather is stunning.  Since I need a small bag, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zhoe or a mini Zhoe in plum pebbled leather.  Colette says if 7 or more are interested, we would be able to get a 20% group bespoke discount.  What do you think, everyone?  Would you be interested, Moonfancy?  Anyone interested can email Colette at colette@marcomassaccesi.it.




Ladies, Colette has just confirmed the group bespoke may choose a Zhoe or Mini Zhoe  whichever they prefer!


----------



## anabg

Oh wow.  Enjoy the bespoke ladies.  I am still waiting for something in green.


----------



## Tankgirl

Additional details on the Massaccesi Plum Pebbled Group Bespoke!

Choice of two styles: ladies may choose either Zhoe or Zhoe Mini (both are listed on www.marcomassaccesi.it for description, pictures and dimension information)

Zhoe - price with group bespoke will be 236 Euro (approx $256)

Zhoe Mini - price with group bespoke will be 188 Euro (approx $204)

Choice of Light Gold or Silver hardware

MM Signature Grey Lining only.

Shipping fees apply

Please email all order requests with which style you prefer and hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it

When we reach 8 or more ladies, I will notify everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!

Grazie mille!



Colette Raymond
PELLETTERIA MASSACCESI
www.marcomassaccesi.it
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/
Via De Pinedo, 33-B
64010 Villa Rosa di Martinsicuro (TE) Italy
Phone & fax: +39 (0)861 710547
The information contained in this email message is confidential and intended only for the use of the individual or entity named above. If the reader is not the intended recipient you are notified that any dissemination, distribution or copying of this information is prohibited. If you received this message in error, please notify us, delete the original message and destroy any copies of the message. Thank you.


----------



## Cowumbut

Morning! The Divina and Aphrodite are gorgeous. I'm just adding to the rust vachetta collection here. 
Full sized Selene Zip
Soulmate handles (I love them because I can adjust the length and I find them a little thicker and more comfy)
Silver harware
Dark grey lining
Thick cross body strap added
Love the leather. It's thick and chewy with a bit of a sheen. The leather has lovely depth to it. It's tough to capture the colour in pics so some are with flash and some are natural light.


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> Tough choice as I don't have the full sizes and the vachetta. But my imagination says Minerva. But I think what is important is to consider the bag shape and style missing from your collection.




I have both the ami ear and and Selene and love them both. That's the dilemma.


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! The Divina and Aphrodite are gorgeous. I'm just adding to the rust vachetta collection here.
> Full sized Selene Zip
> Soulmate handles (I love them because I can adjust the length and I find them a little thicker and more comfy)
> Silver harware
> Dark grey lining
> Thick cross body strap added
> Love the leather. It's thick and chewy with a bit of a sheen. The leather has lovely depth to it. It's tough to capture the colour in pics so some are with flash and some are natural light.




That is gorgeous! Now it is making me lean towards the Selene, but I would get it without zippers. How does it look cinched? The leather is a little thicker than the pebbled so I wasn't sure if it would cinch in okay.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> That is gorgeous! Now it is making me lean towards the Selene, but I would get it without zippers. How does it look cinched? The leather is a little thicker than the pebbled so I wasn't sure if it would cinch in okay.



Here is a pic cinched...the leather is thicker but I quite like it cinched. It's also not worked in yet so I think it will continue to look good.


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> Here is a pic cinched...the leather is thicker but I quite like it cinched. It's also not worked in yet so I think it will continue to look good.




Thank you for the picture. She looks great that way too.


----------



## renza

Cowumbut said:


> Here is a pic cinched...the leather is thicker but I quite like it cinched. It's also not worked in yet so I think it will continue to look good.


Beautiful! I love this style cinched!
And rust vachetta makes me want to start wearing brown, it's so gorgeous.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Morning! The Divina and Aphrodite are gorgeous. I'm just adding to the rust vachetta collection here.
> Full sized Selene Zip
> Soulmate handles (I love them because I can adjust the length and I find them a little thicker and more comfy)
> Silver harware
> Dark grey lining
> Thick cross body strap added
> Love the leather. It's thick and chewy with a bit of a sheen. The leather has lovely depth to it. It's tough to capture the colour in pics so some are with flash and some are natural light.




Hi Cowumbut, would you please post a pic of the handles up, front view?  I'd like to see the Soulmate handles on the Selene. Thanks.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I would love everyone's opinion-rust vachetta Minerva or rust vachetta original  Selene ( both regular sizes)?




Minerva


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Here is a pic cinched...the leather is thicker but I quite like it cinched. It's also not worked in yet so I think it will continue to look good.




I always wear my Selene cinched. So pretty that way.


----------



## SilverFilly

Cowumbut said:


> Here is a pic cinched...the leather is thicker but I quite like it cinched. It's also not worked in yet so I think it will continue to look good.



Great bag!  I really like those handles on the Selene.  Thank you for sharing all the pics, what a beauty!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Hi Cowumbut, would you please post a pic of the handles up, front view?  I'd like to see the Soulmate handles on the Selene. Thanks.



Sorry for the sideways shot and bad lighting. Snapped them late last night. I'll try and take better pics today but these should give you a bit of an idea w the Soulmate handles.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Hi Cowumbut, would you please post a pic of the handles up, front view?  I'd like to see the Soulmate handles on the Selene. Thanks.



Here is a side by side of the two handles. And a few comparison shots. I love the Soulmate handles, for me I find like the Soulmate they stay on my shoulder better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received my Smoke Grey Midi Selene. Love it! Pics tomorrow. Took about 3 weeks to arrive...not bad at all.


----------



## jxwilliams

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my Smoke Grey Midi Selene. Love it! Pics tomorrow. Took about 3 weeks to arrive...not bad at all.




I cannot wait to see it!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Received my Smoke Grey Midi Selene. Love it! Pics tomorrow. Took about 3 weeks to arrive...not bad at all.


I want to see too!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Here is a side by side of the two handles. And a few comparison shots. I love the Soulmate handles, for me I find like the Soulmate they stay on my shoulder better.




Thank you!  You have two great-looking bags!


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> That is gorgeous! Now it is making me lean towards the Selene, but I would get it without zippers. How does it look cinched? The leather is a little thicker than the pebbled so I wasn't sure if it would cinch in okay.


Ok... I have to ask a really stupid question... You keep mentioning Soulmate handles...  Do you mean the wider handles that are offered or do you ask for something else?  I ordered a selene Midi (it's under the tree wrapped...so I cannot see it yet)  and it looks like (on website)  the handles at least adjust on the Selene and Selene Midi.   I'm a MM novice.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Additional details on the Massaccesi Plum Pebbled Group Bespoke!
> 
> Choice of two styles: ladies may choose either Zhoe or Zhoe Mini (both are listed on www.marcomassaccesi.it for description, pictures and dimension information)
> 
> Zhoe - price with group bespoke will be 236 Euro (approx $256)
> 
> Zhoe Mini - price with group bespoke will be 188 Euro (approx $204)
> 
> Choice of Light Gold or Silver hardware
> 
> MM Signature Grey Lining only.
> 
> Shipping fees apply
> 
> Please email all order requests with which style you prefer and hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> When we reach 8 or more ladies, I will notify everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!
> 
> Grazie mille!
> 
> 
> 
> Colette Raymond
> PELLETTERIA MASSACCESI
> www.marcomassaccesi.it
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.it/
> Via De Pinedo, 33-B
> 64010 Villa Rosa di Martinsicuro (TE) Italy
> Phone & fax: +39 (0)861 710547
> The information contained in this email message is confidential and intended only for the use of the individual or entity named above. If the reader is not the intended recipient you are notified that any dissemination, distribution or copying of this information is prohibited. If you received this message in error, please notify us, delete the original message and destroy any copies of the message. Thank you.





I would be in for either a mini or full size Zhoe in the gorgeous plum pebbled leather!! I think it will be a great pop of color for spring and summer!!

Anyone else want to join in??


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I would be in for either a mini or full size Zhoe in the gorgeous plum pebbled leather!! I think it will be a great pop of color for spring and summer!!
> 
> Anyone else want to join in??




Really?  Do send an email to Colette; she's keeping count.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Really?  Do send an email to Colette; she's keeping count.




I did let her know today...have been dealing with fever ridden toddlers this past weekend so today was my first chance [emoji1]


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I did let her know today...have been dealing with fever ridden toddlers this past weekend so today was my first chance [emoji1]




Oh, I hope your babies get well very soon.


----------



## gack

my 2yo had croup and sinusitis. mommy drinks wine. 

I am so in love with rust vachetta. And zip Selene.


----------



## Cowumbut

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok... I have to ask a really stupid question... You keep mentioning Soulmate handles...  Do you mean the wider handles that are offered or do you ask for something else?  I ordered a selene Midi (it's under the tree wrapped...so I cannot see it yet)  and it looks like (on website)  the handles at least adjust on the Selene and Selene Midi.   I'm a MM novice.



So the Selene has handles that are not adjustable. The little square studs that you see on them actually go all the way through the handle. There is a buckle but it's fixed. The Soulmate handles are adjustable and to me seem slightly more substantial. I think it was 15 euros to request them instead of the standard handles but I would double check w Colette. Hope that helps!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Thank you!  You have two great-looking bags!



Thank you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thanks for explanation.  I have two soulmates and am TRYING to wait until Christmas for my Selene midi Africa w zippers unveiling.  I feel like a kid.. Looking at the box under tree ever time I walk by it!  Lol...


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, I hope your babies get well very soon.




Thank you. My son is all better...he bounced back within 24 hours...my daughter has been in the fever game over 48 hours now...and I have a fever now, so they shared...I may need some of Gack's wine lol!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Thank you. My son is all better...he bounced back within 24 hours...my daughter has been in the fever game over 48 hours now...and I have a fever now, so they shared...I may need some of Gack's wine lol!




I hope your fevers break soon.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I hope your fevers break soon.




Me too!

Did everyone see on facebook....Colette is calling the plum pebbled bespoke the Sugar Plum Fairy bespoke....so fitting i love that! But we are half way there...5 for sure orders and one maybe!!! Have my fingers crossed we get this off the ground!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Me too!
> 
> Did everyone see on facebook....Colette is calling the plum pebbled bespoke the Sugar Plum Fairy bespoke....so fitting i love that! But we are half way there...5 for sure orders and one maybe!!! Have my fingers crossed we get this off the ground!!




No, I didn't see that yet.  How perfect to call this bespoke by that name!  She just emailed me that we are up to five committed orders and one possible.  We're getting closer.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> No, I didn't see that yet.  How perfect to call this bespoke by that name!  She just emailed me that we are up to five committed orders and one possible.  We're getting closer.


Okay, ladies.  Here's the latest from Colette regarding the Sugar Plum bespoke: We are up to 6 committed orders plus 1 maybe!  We're getting closer to having Sugar Plum Fairies dance in our heads.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, ladies.  Here's the latest from Colette regarding the Sugar Plum bespoke: We are up to 6 committed orders plus 1 maybe!  We're getting closer to having Sugar Plum Fairies dance in our heads.




Squeeeee!!!! This is such good news!! I am so excited about this bag!


----------



## jxwilliams

Boy my bag shipped two weeks ago.  I think it's stuck on a boat between Italy and the US.  [emoji53]


----------



## lenie

I just ordered the Aphrodite in Dark Brown Vachetta and the regular Minerva in Rust vachetta. I asked Colette about the availability of the vachetta leathers in Spring and Summer.  Marco said that it is a limited leather. The tannery needs a certain amount when ordering the vachetta leather so he will most likely not be able to get more. If anyone wants anything in vachetta, you may want to order soon before he runs out of the leather.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Me too!
> 
> Did everyone see on facebook....Colette is calling the plum pebbled bespoke the Sugar Plum Fairy bespoke....so fitting i love that! But we are half way there...5 for sure orders and one maybe!!! Have my fingers crossed we get this off the ground!!



What style is the plum bespoke? I must have missed it on here and I couldn't find anything on Facebook.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> What style is the plum bespoke? I must have missed it on here and I couldn't find anything on Facebook.




Zhoe and Mini Zhoe.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Zhoe and Mini Zhoe.



Thanks! That is tempting. Is there a post with more info/how far back is the info on Facebook? Just wondering about price, lining, etc.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Thanks! That is tempting. Is there a post with more info/how far back is the info on Facebook? Just wondering about price, lining, etc.




Just go to Colette Inmm's FB page -- or scroll back a few pages in tPF.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Just go to Colette Inmm's FB page -- or scroll back a few pages in tPF.



Thanks-I had been on the Massaccesi FB page so that explains why I couldn't find it.


----------



## msd_bags

Happy Holidays ladies!!


----------



## anabg

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## carterazo

Merry Christmas!


----------



## soramillay

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year! :rockettes:


----------



## SilverFilly

Merry Christmas!


----------



## anabg

Any Christmas reveals?  Anyone?


----------



## Coastal jewel

selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.


----------



## anabg

Beautiful.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.




Soooo beautiful!!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.




Beautiful!! And congrats on waiting!! Not sure I could have!! Enjoy!

Merry Christmas ( if you celebrate) or Happy Holidays to all the MM ladies here!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.




Congrats!  What a Wonderful gift!


----------



## SilverFilly

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.




What a pretty bag!  You have some great willpower waiting to open it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Of course it was a "self gift".   Can't wait to take her out f r a spin tomorrow!


----------



## thedseer

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.



Love it!


----------



## Cowumbut

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.



Gorgeous! Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you all!


----------



## Moonfancy

**


----------



## Moonfancy

*I like the bigger, unstructured bags, Tankgirl.  Soulmate being my favorite, as you well know.  (Soulmate is TRULY my Soulmate.  Love every single thing about that amazing pocketbook!)  Waiting to see if we can get another bespoke going soon - in GREEN.*




Tankgirl said:


> Colette posted a photo of a Soulmate in plum pebbled leather on her FB page.  The leather is stunning.  Since I need a small bag, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a Zhoe or a mini Zhoe in plum pebbled leather.  Colette says if 7 or more are interested, we would be able to get a 20% group bespoke discount.  What do you think, everyone?  Would you be interested, Moonfancy?  Anyone interested can email Colette at colette@marcomassaccesi.it.


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I like the bigger, unstructured bags, Tankgirl.  Soulmate being my favorite, as you well know.  (Soulmate is TRULY my Soulmate.  Love every single thing about that amazing pocketbook!)  Waiting to see if we can get another bespoke going soon - in GREEN.*




I'm still waiting for a green bespoke Soulmate, too, Moonfancy.  However, after going on vacation, I realized just how much I needed a smaller bag for quick errands and evening events.  Often, I just carried items by hand, and ended up leaving them behind by accident; fortunately, they were retrieved and had to be mailed to me.  Hence, the need for a mini Zhoe!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3222565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selene midi bronze with silver zippers...  Waite until Christmas!  I think I'm in love again.



Gorgeous - love the leather and love the style!!!


----------



## Moonfancy

*MM is still waiting for emerald leather, so we have plenty of time, Tankgirl!
*




Tankgirl said:


> I'm still waiting for a green bespoke Soulmate, too, Moonfancy.  However, after going on vacation, I realized just how much I needed a smaller bag for quick errands and evening events.  Often, I just carried items by hand, and ended up leaving them behind by accident; fortunately, they were retrieved and had to be mailed to me.  Hence, the need for a mini Zhoe!


----------



## anabg

Hi Moonfancy,
Do we know if the green will be pebbled?


----------



## Juliemvis

Hello do we know if MM. Will be having a sale this year [emoji7][emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Hello do we know if MM. Will be having a sale this year [emoji7][emoji3]


Waiting for one too, so I'm curious to find out too.


----------



## Julija

Would love a sale too!


----------



## anabg

If there is a sale, I will buy a midi divina since I doubt the bespoke will be for a divina.  And maybe a Penelope or 2.


----------



## Odebdo

Sending out early Happy New Year wishes to all the MM ladies here!!! May 2016 be wonderful for us all, and may we all carry gorgeous handbags from Italy!


----------



## gack

ditto!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Happy New Year to all of you too from my tropical country!

I really wish there will be a sale since I now know what I will order for myself and for my sister (my gift to her). [emoji7]


----------



## anabg

Happy New Year!


----------



## anabg

Read his latest Facebook post, girls. I think a sample sale is coming!!


----------



## gack

woohoo!  oh crap!  woohoo!  oh crap!


----------



## lenie

Sample sale starts 1/2 to 1/4. Only select styles according to the email.


----------



## anabg

Oh man.  They have a couple of things I want.


----------



## jxwilliams

Sample sale!  Is anybody interested in anything?


----------



## gack

yeeeeessssss waaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Julija

I may be interested but can't make up my mind. 
Ladies who have previous sample sale bags: are there any issues with the sample sale bags? Or are they as good as new?


----------



## anabg

Should I email Colette now or wait until tomorrow at 8 am eastern time?  Someone on FB said they already emailed her.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Should I email Colette now or wait until tomorrow at 8 am eastern time?  Someone on FB said they already emailed her.




Colette said that they won't accept any orders until 2:00 Central European time.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Colette said that they won't accept any orders until 2:00 Central European time.



Ok. Thanks. I got nervous when someone posted they had already emailed her.


----------



## gack

I have one, if there was a flaw when it arrived I could not see it.


----------



## soramillay

I am so tempted by that black Athena and the price is such a bargain but it would really just be for my fantasy life... So I am going to step back very carefully from the keyboard. :ban:


----------



## jxwilliams

Julija said:


> I may be interested but can't make up my mind.
> Ladies who have previous sample sale bags: are there any issues with the sample sale bags? Or are they as good as new?




I bought one and it was in perfect condition.  Unfortunately the style didn't work out for me but I would recommend buying one if there is one you are interested in!


----------



## Julija

jxwilliams said:


> I bought one and it was in perfect condition.  Unfortunately the style didn't work out for me but I would recommend buying one if there is one you are interested in!



Thank you. Still haven't decided whether i should go for it or not. I've been cleaning out my closet lately and sold a bunch of stuff and feel really good about having less of everything. New bags are the slippery slope for me.


----------



## lenie

I just got the Selene in Mahogany from the sample sale. Unfortunately, the apple green Penelope has already sold out. Anyone else get anything?


----------



## anabg

Hmm.  I was thinking about adding that penelope to my order. Unfortunately, I am just waking up.  But I already have a phoebe in apple green.


----------



## djfmn

I was the one who got the green Penelope!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Julija said:


> Thank you. Still haven't decided whether i should go for it or not. I've been cleaning out my closet lately and sold a bunch of stuff and feel really good about having less of everything. New bags are the slippery slope for me.




Me too.  I feel your pain.  All these sales don't help too much either!


----------



## pdxhb

Happy New Year everyone!!! I hope the season is treating everyone well.

I was off in the twilight zone for a while (AKA business travel). My midi minerva has been my companion all the while - she's amazing! 

Now to catch up on my reading here and wonder if my request for that mahogany vachetta minerva in the sample sale will go through...


----------



## gack

I wish the bags that aren't available would drop off.


----------



## anabg

I got the mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.  I might add a full price Penelope.  Just unsure of the color.  I thought Cappuccino or Amaranto but also torn between olive green.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> I was the one who got the green Penelope!!!!



Congrats.


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> I wish the bags that aren't available would drop off.




This was still available when she emailed me 1/2 hour ago.


LITTLE MISS M  Flat Calf / Red cherry (No feet)


LITTLE MISS M  Flat Calf / Cobalt blue (No feet)


MISS M  Flat Calf / Taupe (No feet)


STELLA  Croco / Deep blue


ATHENA  Nappa / Taupe


STAR  Merinos / Cognac


MINI ZHOE  Croco / Tan


MINI ZHOE  Croco / Dark brown


SOULMATE  Nabuk / Brown (dark brown Nappa straps)


SOULMATE  Merinos / Black


SELENE ZIP  Vacchetta / Mahogany


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Congrats.




Thanks Anabg. I was tempted to get something else but I have to stop buying bags just because they are a good deal. 

I really wanted a Penelope and love the apple green so that was an easy decision.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> This was still available when she emailed me 1/2 hour ago.
> 
> 
> LITTLE MISS M &#8211; Flat Calf / Red cherry (No feet)
> 
> 
> LITTLE MISS M &#8211; Flat Calf / Cobalt blue (No feet)
> 
> 
> MISS M &#8211; Flat Calf / Taupe (No feet)
> 
> 
> STELLA &#8211; Croco / Deep blue
> 
> 
> ATHENA &#8211; Nappa / Taupe
> 
> 
> STAR &#8211; Merinos / Cognac
> 
> 
> MINI ZHOE &#8211; Croco / Tan
> 
> 
> MINI ZHOE &#8211; Croco / Dark brown
> 
> 
> SOULMATE &#8211; Nabuk / Brown (dark brown Nappa straps)
> 
> 
> SOULMATE &#8211; Merinos / Black
> 
> 
> SELENE ZIP &#8211; Vacchetta / Mahogany




I have the Stella in Cobalt blue Croco and used it when I went to a New Year party and got so many compliments. It is a real pop of color and such a great size. I would recommend it to anyone who is looking for a great clutch that is extremely versatile. Use it to go out and also use it when I am wearing jeans. I know this is the dark blue croco which is a little different but still a lovely color clutch.


----------



## allysar

djfmn said:


> I was the one who got the green Penelope!!!!



You got it!!  Yay!!


----------



## Julija

anabg said:


> I got the mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.  I might add a full price Penelope.  Just unsure of the color.  I thought Cappuccino or Amaranto but also torn between olive green.



I was going back and forth if I should get mini Zhoe in Cobalt blue, I guess I don't have this dilemma anymore.
It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> You got it!!  Yay!!



Yes I am and I cannot tell you how thrilled I was to get it. I had my email ready to go and at 8am Eastern I hit the send button.

I was a little concerned I might not get it because I knew there would be a number of ladies who would probably be wanting it as well.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I got the mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.  I might add a full price Penelope.  Just unsure of the color.  I thought Cappuccino or Amaranto but also torn between olive green.



Congrats I think you will find the cobalt blue a great color bag. I have the cobalt blue Nubuck Midi Soulmate and also the cobalt blue croco Stella clutch and I love both of them.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Yes I am and I cannot tell you how thrilled I was to get it. I had my email ready to go and at 8am Eastern I hit the send button.
> 
> I was a little concerned I might not get it because I knew there would be a number of ladies who would probably be wanting it as well.




I would have taken it in a heartbeat.  You did well.  [emoji3]


----------



## anabg

Julija said:


> I was going back and forth if I should get mini Zhoe in Cobalt blue, I guess I don't have this dilemma anymore.
> 
> It's gorgeous! Congrats!







djfmn said:


> Congrats I think you will find the cobalt blue a great color bag. I have the cobalt blue Nubuck Midi Soulmate and also the cobalt blue croco Stella clutch and I love both of them.




Thank you.  I gravitate towards blue.  I should really stop buying blue bags.  [emoji23]  This probably makes my 5th blue bag plus a couple of small items like a cosmetic pouch and a wrislet.


----------



## allysar

djfmn said:


> Yes I am and I cannot tell you how thrilled I was to get it. I had my email ready to go and at 8am Eastern I hit the send button.
> 
> I was a little concerned I might not get it because I knew there would be a number of ladies who would probably be wanting it as well.



Well, congrats!  I worked last night and woke up this afternoon to see if the Selene Zip in mahogany was still available.  I figured if it was it was meant to be, if not, it was okay, too.  But, it was available and will be mine!!!  

I've developed a bit of a problem with these Selene bags, lol


----------



## djfmn

allysar said:


> Well, congrats!  I worked last night and woke up this afternoon to see if the Selene Zip in mahogany was still available.  I figured if it was it was meant to be, if not, it was okay, too.  But, it was available and will be mine!!!
> 
> I've developed a bit of a problem with these Selene bags, lol



Ally so pleased you got the Selene zip in mahogany it was definitely meant to be. I love that style my midi Selene in black pebbled leather arrived today. It is also one of my favorite styles. I got it to replace a midi Charm Me is black shimmer leather that I gave to my daughter.


----------



## soramillay

Love hearing about who's nabbed what from the sample sale!

I heartily endorse the Little Miss M, it's my favorite MM style. I would totally grab the cobalt blue if not for the kid having the croup and having a million things on my mind.


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> Love hearing about who's nabbed what from the sample sale!
> 
> I heartily endorse the Little Miss M, it's my favorite MM style. I would totally grab the cobalt blue if not for the kid having the croup and having a million things on my mind.




I love my Miss M.  I am about to put black midi Soulmate away and switch to my Miss M in Taupe.


----------



## Odebdo

I grabbed the cognac merinos Star...i have been wanting cognac merinos and the Star is such a great style for me with two toddlers!


----------



## allysar

Odebdo said:


> I grabbed the cognac merinos Star...i have been wanting cognac merinos and the Star is such a great style for me with two toddlers!




That will be perfect for you!  What a gorgeous leather


----------



## TejasMama

Odebdo said:


> I grabbed the cognac merinos Star...i have been wanting cognac merinos and the Star is such a great style for me with two toddlers!



So glad you picked up that style.  As fellow mom-of-twins, backpack styles were a lifesaver, and it's wonderful that you found one that is so gorgeous!


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> I love my Miss M.  I am about to put black midi Soulmate away and switch to my Miss M in Taupe.




Does the Miss M hold as much as the Soulmate?


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Does the Miss M hold as much as the Soulmate?




I have a Soulmate Midi.  They both hold pretty much the same items for me.  I can take pictures of both as I try to swap my things if you want.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> I have a Soulmate Midi.  They both hold pretty much the same items for me.  I can take pictures of both as I try to swap my things if you want.




Thank you for the info. I only have the regular size Soulmate. The Miss M seems a little more "ladylike" or formal, compared to the Soulmate. I like the different feel of the bags. Does the leather on the Miss M scratch easily?


----------



## anabg

I figured I would do it for anyone possibly considering Miss M on taupe from the sample sale.  

On the side with the zipper pocket I keep my LV cosmetic pouch, work keys dangling from the clip and in the zipper pocket at the moment I only have headphones, wipes and some emergency medicine (some Alka seltzer, some pepto) so it's pretty much empty.  

In the middle partition I only have a full size LV wallet and a couple of folded papers.

On the other side, I have 2 pairs of sunglasses, a Rebecca Minkoff pouch with loyalty cards, an LV cles and my phone (not shown but it's a Samsung galaxy 5).  In one slip pocket I keep a small moisturizer bottle and a hand sanitizer. In the other one, I keep another small moisturizer bottle, a lip balm, a lipstick, panty liners and my pills.


----------



## anabg

How the same things fit in Ms M.  I usually have the large MM organizer in here but it's easier to see what fits inside this way.  In the zipper pocket, I have exactly what I had in the Soulmate Midi zipper pocket.

Ms M is such an easy bag to carry.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Thank you for the info. I only have the regular size Soulmate. The Miss M seems a little more "ladylike" or formal, compared to the Soulmate. I like the different feel of the bags. Does the leather on the Miss M scratch easily?




It hasn't scratched. I thought it would, but nope.  Thats why I took the plunge on the mini Zhoe.  It's the same leather.  

When I first got Ms M, I thought I had scratched one bottom corner against something. I was upset for days...  Then one day, it came off on its own. I must have scraped the walls at work with that corner (they were renovating the hallways) and left white residue on the corner.  I was so relieved. What I thought was the color of the leather gone was just residue.  Another brand at the same price range would have had a terrible looking corner after that.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> It hasn't scratched. I thought it would, but nope.  Thats why I took the plunge on the mini Zhoe.  It's the same leather.
> 
> When I first got Ms M, I thought I had scratched one bottom corner against something. I was upset for days...  Then one day, it came off on its own. I must have scraped the walls at work with that corner (they were renovating the hallways) and left white residue on the corner.  I was so relieved. What I thought was the color of the leather gone was just residue.  Another brand at the same price range would have had a terrible looking corner after that.




Thank you! That is good to know. Smooth leather is very elegant, but some have a tendency to show scratches.


----------



## Odebdo

TejasMama said:


> So glad you picked up that style.  As fellow mom-of-twins, backpack styles were a lifesaver, and it's wonderful that you found one that is so gorgeous!




Yes Tejas...i am finding i need hands free when out and about...i have the Star in grey merinos so cognac will give me a nice balance!


----------



## Odebdo

I'm excited to see all these new beauties when they arrive in their new homes!! 

If anyone is on the fence about a croco mini zhoe....i have one and love it!


----------



## lenie

I gave in and got the Miss M in Taupe.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I'm excited to see all these new beauties when they arrive in their new homes!!
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about a croco mini zhoe....i have one and love it!




What color is your mini Zhoe?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> What color is your mini Zhoe?




,ime is in the red rose croco...silver hardware. It is gorgeous!


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> I gave in and got the Miss M in Taupe.




Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> ,ime is in the red rose croco...silver hardware. It is gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 3229814




Wow.  Gorgeous!


----------



## anabg

Besides the pictures in the other thread, who else has a Penelope?  I am struggling to pick a color big time. My options are:

- cappuccino (offered as an option in their FB page but it's not offered in the website)
- dark gray
- olive green
- purple
- Amaranto

I am not sure if I should pick a pop of color or something neutral.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does someone have a photo of their midi Minerva with the longer flap? Considering one in vachetta. TIA!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> Does someone have a photo of their midi Minerva with the longer flap? Considering one in vachetta. TIA!



I posted in the reference thread back in October.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> I posted in the reference thread back in October.




Thanks!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks!



It was November, sorry.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I grabbed the cognac merinos Star...i have been wanting cognac merinos and the Star is such a great style for me with two toddlers!



What a perfect bag for you and I love the cognac leather.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Besides the pictures in the other thread, who else has a Penelope?  I am struggling to pick a color big time. My options are:
> 
> - cappuccino (offered as an option in their FB page but it's not offered in the website)
> - dark gray
> - olive green
> - purple
> - Amaranto
> 
> I am not sure if I should pick a pop of color or something neutral.



I have the the dark gray in a Diva, the purple in a midi Minerva and a Phoebe, the Amaranto in a midi Selene. I love the dark gray it is the most gorgeous neutral, the Amaranto is a lovely shade of red and the purple is a smokey purple with a lovely gray undertone. If you are looking for neutral the gray is perfect if you want a pop of color I love both the Amaranto and the purple. Not sure I have been much help but unfortunately I love all these leathers which makes it difficult to go wrong with any choice.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I gave in and got the Miss M in Taupe.



Lenie thank you for doing that. I love that style do not have one and kept looking at it but knew I should not buy another bag. I have more than enough but these sales get to me I always feel I am getting a deal and saving money!!! Thank you for saving me from spending some more money


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> I have the the dark gray in a Diva, the purple in a midi Minerva and a Phoebe, the Amaranto in a midi Selene. I love the dark gray it is the most gorgeous neutral, the Amaranto is a lovely shade of red and the purple is a smokey purple with a lovely gray undertone. If you are looking for neutral the gray is perfect if you want a pop of color I love both the Amaranto and the purple. Not sure I have been much help but unfortunately I love all these leathers which makes it difficult to go wrong with any choice.




Thanks. I emailed Colette about ordering the cappuccino.  I will see if I like the style and order definitely a dark gray and possibly a Purple.  It's difficult because I like every color.  I am trying to pick colors I don't have anything in first.


----------



## djfmn

It would be nice if Massaccesi sent out an update on what is still available from the sample sale or put an update on their FB page so everyone knows what is still available.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Besides the pictures in the other thread, who else has a Penelope?  I am struggling to pick a color big time. My options are:
> 
> - cappuccino (offered as an option in their FB page but it's not offered in the website)
> - dark gray
> - olive green
> - purple
> - Amaranto
> 
> I am not sure if I should pick a pop of color or something neutral.




I have the Amaranto Penelope, which I received as a promo. I love that color!


----------



## anabg

With one day still to go, it would be a good idea. Some people might think everything is gone by now and not even try.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> I have the Amaranto Penelope, which I received as a promo. I love that color!




I saw the pictures in the other thread,  that was yours, right?  I might have to get another one at some point...  Too many choices.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie thank you for doing that. I love that style do not have one and kept looking at it but knew I should not buy another bag. I have more than enough but these sales get to me I always feel I am getting a deal and saving money!!! Thank you for saving me from spending some more money




I definitely did not need another bag either.  This bag was just so different from my other MM bags and the sale made it a little easier to give in.


----------



## Cowumbut

anabg said:


> With one day still to go, it would be a good idea. Some people might think everything is gone by now and not even try.



Here is the remaining list of bags as of about 10am EST today. I emailed out of curiosity.

LITTLE MISS M  Flat Calf / Red cherry (No feet)

LITTLE MISS M  Flat Calf / Cobalt blue (No feet)

STELLA  Croco / Deep blue

ATHENA  Nappa / Taupe

*MINI ZHOE  Croco / Tan 

*MINI ZHOE  Croco / Dark brown

*SOULMATE  Nabuk / Brown (dark brown Nappa straps)

*


----------



## anabg

Thank you. I am surprised no one has taken the soulmate.


----------



## gack

Thank everything and everyone everywhere that the Selene zip is gone


----------



## msd_bags

LIttle Miss M in blue is still available?  Hmm, I hope I will not be in trouble.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> LIttle Miss M in blue is still available?  Hmm, I hope I will not be in trouble.



Did you get it?  We have until 4 pm eastern time in the US.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Did you get it?  We have until 4 pm eastern time in the US.


I think I'll pass since a Selene midi in nappa is what I really want.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> I think I'll pass since a Selene midi in nappa is what I really want.


Someone took it. Thank goodness, I was getting so tempted!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Someone took it. Thank goodness, I was getting so tempted!


Haha, good for us!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Ladies, please go to Massaccesi Handbags on FB to see their post on the plum Zhoe!


----------



## anabg

So they still need 2 more people?


----------



## Tankgirl

It seems so.


----------



## anabg

I thought I saw posted here a few days ago it was only one more..   Well, good luck to the ladies in this bespoke.  I hope you get 2 more orders.


----------



## clu0984

I have a plum pebbled Zhoe and let me tell you, it's just beautiful.  You will not regret getting this.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Could you post a picture or two clu0984?


----------



## Tankgirl

clu0984 said:


> I have a plum pebbled Zhoe and let me tell you, it's just beautiful.  You will not regret getting this.




You have one?  How nice.  Let's see if the bespoke comes to fruition.


----------



## clu0984

Coastal jewel said:


> Could you post a picture or two clu0984?









Sure!


----------



## Tankgirl

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!




OMG!  How gorgeous!  One question: Can the straps be shortened?


----------



## clu0984

I think they can be shortened a bit as there are adjustable buckles.  I have mine on the longest setting to wear it crossbody


----------



## thedseer

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!



Gorgeous!


----------



## soramillay

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!


Holy **** this is beautiful. I might have to get on board this Sugar Plum Fairy train now...


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!


Oh my, really beautiful!!


----------



## lenie

That color is stunning!


----------



## Bagwis

I'm more excited with this bespoke now I see what it can look like, I hope Colette will use your photo in MM fb page to entice more to sign in please let there be more I really want this(fingers crossed!!!)


----------



## Juliemvis

Anyone with a phoebe . Thinking of ordering one and wanted to see what fits inside and how it holds up and use .thank you [emoji2]


----------



## djfmn

Clu0984 your plum Zhoe is gorgeous. What a pop of color.


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!





STUNNING!!!

I really hope this sways 2 ladies to dip their toes in the Sugar Plum waters!!


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> Anyone with a phoebe . Thinking of ordering one and wanted to see what fits inside and how it holds up and use .thank you [emoji2]



I have both Phoebe and Flora....I will admit I use Flora more as I have used it as a wallet...so daily use inside my handbag....I have one Flora, in taupe pebbled and she looks just as good as the day I got her, the leather just may be a bit softer, if that makes sense!

I also have an orange nappa Phoebe which I use as a going out bag, but with toddler twins...I don't get out much, but she also looks brand new.  

I have no hesitation in buying these small leather goods as they are so reasonable price wise, and very versatile...can be worn wristlet style, or with the chain, or even have a leather strap made for a reasonable additional fee...I found I really like Flora as a wallet, and have ordered a gold africa one with my sample sale Star purchase!

Hope this helps?  I am sure others can chime in!


----------



## tenKrat

Happy New Year!

Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

My pearl grey pebbled leather Minerva Midi with light gold hardware and grey lining. I requested a longer flap in the front and a top zipper closure. 

The light gold HW is a beautiful, subtle contrast to the pearl grey.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pearl grey loving it!


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189



 the rust vechetta!

I am wondering would this leather be good as a backpack? The Diva? What do ladies think? 
I want everything in this leather!


----------



## Odebdo

You got some wonderful beauties to add to your rotation there TenKrat....I had to wipe my face off once I saw the pictures...and I thought the midi-Divina was stunning...but that pearl grey with the gold...WOW!

Congratulations!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Pearl grey loving it!




It's very pretty, isn't it?  I'm not into grey so much, but I like this pearl grey. The Minerva Midi is the only grey handbag I have. I had been considering it for a long time and finally decided to get it. Very glad I did.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> the rust vechetta!
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering would this leather be good as a backpack? The Diva? What do ladies think?
> 
> I want everything in this leather!




This leather would definitely work on a Diva.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> You got some wonderful beauties to add to your rotation there TenKrat....I had to wipe my face off once I saw the pictures...and I thought the midi-Divina was stunning...but that pearl grey with the gold...WOW!
> 
> Congratulations!




I know, right?!  Thanks. 

Can't wait to see your cognac Star. I have a Cognac Soulmate Midi. It's a wonderful color.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I know, right?!  Thanks.
> 
> Can't wait to see your cognac Star. I have a Cognac Soulmate Midi. It's a wonderful color.



Your bag is WHY I had to go ahead and get it....great leather in a style that works for me...done.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here.



Lovely new beauties tenkrat!! 

I have the light grey midi Minerva with silver hardware and I love it. I think it really is pretty too with light gold!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> My pearl grey pebbled leather Minerva Midi with light gold hardware and grey lining. I requested a longer flap in the front and a top zipper closure.
> 
> The light gold HW is a beautiful, subtle contrast to the pearl grey.
> 
> View attachment 3234195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234197
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234198




Gorgeous! I am considering this bag in rust vachetta with the long flap. I also like the zip top! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189











tenKrat said:


> My pearl grey pebbled leather Minerva Midi with light gold hardware and grey lining. I requested a longer flap in the front and a top zipper closure.
> 
> The light gold HW is a beautiful, subtle contrast to the pearl grey.
> 
> View attachment 3234195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234197
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234198



Oh! Those are stunningly beautiful!!! Love. The Vachetta is so incredible and that pearl grey will wear so nicely. How do you like the Minerva midi? Considering it in vachetta or merinos.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189



This is so gorgeous!!


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> the rust vechetta!
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering would this leather be good as a backpack? The Diva? What do ladies think?
> 
> I want everything in this leather!




Oh, and the rust vachetta would be great on the Star (backpack), too.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Oh! Those are stunningly beautiful!!! Love. The Vachetta is so incredible and that pearl grey will wear so nicely. How do you like the Minerva midi? Considering it in vachetta or merinos.




Hi, I will let you know after I wear her for a while. This is my first Minerva!


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> This is so gorgeous!!




Thanks!  I can't wait to break this bag in. I know she will age very well because my Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta looks even more fantastic than the day I got her.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I will let you know after I wear her for a while. This is my first Minerva!



Fantastic. Thanks!


----------



## renza

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3232624
> View attachment 3232625
> 
> 
> 
> Sure!


So pretty!!



tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189


That leather looks luscious.


----------



## anabg

Love the idea of the zipper on the Minerva.  And the gold hardware looks great against the pearl grey.


----------



## tenKrat

A close up shot of the pearl grey pebbled leather, which is a little darker than the light grey pebbled leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Posted in the reference thread, too. Zipper closure on Minerva model.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> A close up shot of the pearl grey pebbled leather, which is a little darker than the light grey pebbled leather.
> View attachment 3234485


Such beautiful leather!!

Some time in the future I might order a second midi Minerva.  I think I want one with zipper closure.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Such beautiful leather!!
> 
> Some time in the future I might order a second midi Minerva.  I think I want one with zipper closure.


Me too, I want a Minnie with a zip closure. Holding out for the right pink. I'm going to try to be strong and commit to only buying 3 new bags this year. I will only be tempted if Marco brings out a good blush pink and a new shade of Africa leather. Fingers crossed!


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered additional all-leather straps for my Bronze Africa and Deep Blue Africa Floras. 

Now that I have these straps for everyday use, I will use my Floras more frequently.  They are perfect for running to the grocery store, date nights, sightseeing... And like Odebdo mentioned, Flora makes a good wallet, too.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189




The midi Divina is gorgeous! I think the rust vachetta makes any style look great. The pearl grey is stunning with the light gold hardware. It really makes the color of the leather stand out. I only have the regular size Minerva, but this looks like a good size too. Beautiful additions to your MM collection. Looks like we will have to plan another lunch when I get my new bags!


----------



## Odebdo

*SUGAR PLUM FAIRY ZHOE / MINI ZHOE BESPOKE IS A GO!!!!*

I just was talking with Colette as I am getting a soulmate midi in this leather as well, and I am passing along a message to ladies who wanted in on this bespoke...she is having computer issues and is accessing email via her phone...there is one Massaccesi beauty that is in the bespoke that she does not have access to their email as it is on her computer....so if you said you wanted in and have not been contacted by Colette...you may want to email her, or hopefully her computer gets back up and then she will be in contact with you.

So excited on this one!!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> *SUGAR PLUM FAIRY ZHOE / MINI ZHOE BESPOKE IS A GO!!!!*
> 
> I just was talking with Colette as I am getting a soulmate midi in this leather as well, and I am passing along a message to ladies who wanted in on this bespoke...she is having computer issues and is accessing email via her phone...there is one Massaccesi beauty that is in the bespoke that she does not have access to their email as it is on her computer....so if you said you wanted in and have not been contacted by Colette...you may want to email her, or hopefully her computer gets back up and then she will be in contact with you.
> 
> So excited on this one!!


So glad for all the ladies in the bespoke and can't wait to see your reveals!


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> so glad for all the ladies in the bespoke and can't wait to see your reveals!



+1


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Just got an MM parcel today and took a few quick photos. Here is my Divina Midi in rust vachetta. As you can see, this leather is full of character. No uniformity in the skin here. It's beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 3234188
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234189



This is gorgeous. That leather looks like it will wear beautifully and last a long time.


----------



## Bagwis

Hi Odebdo, does this includes the regular Zhoe because that's what I wanted?


----------



## Bagwis

Oh sorry odebdo just reread your message, yes it is, silly billy me!


----------



## Bagwis

And I emailed Colette to say that I got the message, thanks Odebdo. I'm so excited too!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> And I emailed Colette to say that I got the message, thanks Odebdo. I'm so excited too!!!




I debated on regular and mini, but went with mini! Full size will be wonderful!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> *SUGAR PLUM FAIRY ZHOE / MINI ZHOE BESPOKE IS A GO!!!!*
> 
> I just was talking with Colette as I am getting a soulmate midi in this leather as well, and I am passing along a message to ladies who wanted in on this bespoke...she is having computer issues and is accessing email via her phone...there is one Massaccesi beauty that is in the bespoke that she does not have access to their email as it is on her computer....so if you said you wanted in and have not been contacted by Colette...you may want to email her, or hopefully her computer gets back up and then she will be in contact with you.
> 
> So excited on this one!!




I got the plum bespoke in mini, a turquoise pebbled Phoebe, and a bracelet made with Ocean leather!


----------



## Bagwis

I thought the same thing before signing in, but in the end I decided on the regular Zhoe and add Phoebe with my order in Nappa leather. Oh I can't wait, finally I will have my own MM bags! Aaaaaahhh!


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> I thought the same thing before signing in, but in the end I decided on the regular Zhoe and add Phoebe with my order in Nappa leather. Oh I can't wait, finally I will have my own MM bags! Aaaaaahhh!




What nappa leather did you get a Phoebe in???  Waiting is the hardest part...but I can assure you they will be worth the wait!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I got the plum bespoke in mini, a turquoise pebbled Phoebe, and a bracelet made with Ocean leather!




A bracelet made to match your beloved Ocean!!! And a turquoise Phoebe will be delish! Are you a blue lover? Blue is my favorite!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> A bracelet made to match your beloved Ocean!!! And a turquoise Phoebe will be delish! Are you a blue lover? Blue is my favorite!




I don't think I realized I was a lover of the color blue, but Beloved Ocean made that perfectly clear.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Where are the bracelets????


----------



## Bagwis

Odebdo said:


> What nappa leather did you get a Phoebe in???  Waiting is the hardest part...but I can assure you they will be worth the wait!



I got the red cherry with MM signature lining. So I will soon have two colorful MM bags, I'm so excited. My husband thinks I lost it!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Yay to the lovely ladies on the plum bespoke!! I'm not on it because I have my eye on some other MM piece but I know your bags will be amazing!!


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> I got the red cherry with MM signature lining. So I will soon have two colorful MM bags, I'm so excited. My husband thinks I lost it!!!!




Get used to your husband thinking you are nuts...mine is long over it!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Where are the bracelets????




If it isn't on MM's website, it should be on their Facebook if you look back enough. They had bracelets and necklaces with pendants with leather. There might be some in our reference thread as i know several ladies got one and some used it as bag jewels


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thanks... They were on old website... But I do recall that they are on FB I'll go thru posts.


----------



## anitalilac

hi my dearies, 

So I have been  thinking of ordering the Backpack, ( star ?) in rust vachetta. Can you ladies suggest hardware, lining, and any  additional features that would make it more user friendly? Like when I put it down, nothing will slide out or make it pick pocket friendly? I plan to request a slightly wider strap, with the theory that it would be more comfortable on the shoulder to wear it with t shirt during summer, all day long . When travelling to far distance places, like NY . Or may be a different leather would make the straps more comfortable? 


Thanks


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My pearl grey pebbled leather Minerva Midi with light gold hardware and grey lining. I requested a longer flap in the front and a top zipper closure.
> 
> The light gold HW is a beautiful, subtle contrast to the pearl grey.
> 
> View attachment 3234195
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234197
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234198



TenKrat I love both your bags that Vacchetta leather is amazing. The first Massaccesi bag I ordered was in the pearl grey pebbled leather an Aphrodite. My daughter fell in love with that bag and I gave it to her as a birthday gift. The leather has worn really well and still looks new. It is also an extremely versatile color leather. I know you will enjoy both these bags.


----------



## lenie

anitalilac said:


> hi my dearies,
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been  thinking of ordering the Backpack, ( star ?) in rust vachetta. Can you ladies suggest hardware, lining, and any  additional features that would make it more user friendly? Like when I put it down, nothing will slide out or make it pick pocket friendly? I plan to request a slightly wider strap, with the theory that it would be more comfortable on the shoulder to wear it with t shirt during summer, all day long . When travelling to far distance places, like NY . Or may be a different leather would make the straps more comfortable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I have the rust vachetta in the Aphrodite and love that leather. I had it made with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining. That is a really pretty combination! The cappuccino lining is a medium shade(not too light and not too dark)- it is light enough to be able find things easily(not a black hole) and dark enough so minor stains aren't too noticeable.


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> hi my dearies,
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been  thinking of ordering the Backpack, ( star ?) in rust vachetta. Can you ladies suggest hardware, lining, and any  additional features that would make it more user friendly? Like when I put it down, nothing will slide out or make it pick pocket friendly? I plan to request a slightly wider strap, with the theory that it would be more comfortable on the shoulder to wear it with t shirt during summer, all day long . When travelling to far distance places, like NY . Or may be a different leather would make the straps more comfortable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




As far as I know, I am the only one who owns a Star here on the forums. It is very secure IMO. The tassled cord cinches it very tight and you can even tie it once for extra. The flap has a magnetic closure as well...so when all done, i don't thing anyone could mess with it, without your knowledge.

I have worn mine when out and about at the zoo etc and it is very comfy to wear to me. The straps are nice.

I like it enough I grabbed a second in the sample sale. Both mine will be in the merinos leather, so not sure how it would do with vachetta. 

Does this help?


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> hi my dearies,
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been  thinking of ordering the Backpack, ( star ?) in rust vachetta. Can you ladies suggest hardware, lining, and any  additional features that would make it more user friendly? Like when I put it down, nothing will slide out or make it pick pocket friendly? I plan to request a slightly wider strap, with the theory that it would be more comfortable on the shoulder to wear it with t shirt during summer, all day long . When travelling to far distance places, like NY . Or may be a different leather would make the straps more comfortable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




The wider straps sound like a good idea, but I would ask Marco if he would recommend them or not. I think there is a minimal difference between the types of leather in terms of comfort in the straps. Get what you really want, which sounds to me is the rust vachetta. 

I think the light gold hardware looks really good with the rust vachetta, but the silver would look fine also. As for the lining, get a color that *you* like.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! I am considering this bag in rust vachetta with the long flap. I also like the zip top! Thank you for sharing!




Great choice. [emoji106]


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Oh! Those are stunningly beautiful!!! Love. The Vachetta is so incredible and that pearl grey will wear so nicely. How do you like the Minerva midi? Considering it in vachetta or merinos.




Vachetta and merinos would work equally well. Although, I think a merinos Minerva would be pretty awesome. The leather is so soft and pliable that it is perfect for this style.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> The midi Divina is gorgeous! I think the rust vachetta makes any style look great. The pearl grey is stunning with the light gold hardware. It really makes the color of the leather stand out. I only have the regular size Minerva, but this looks like a good size too. Beautiful additions to your MM collection. Looks like we will have to plan another lunch when I get my new bags!




The Midi is plenty big. What fits in the Aphrodite also fits in the Minerva Midi. 

Yes, we should get together again. I would love to see your new bags.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagwis said:


> I thought the same thing before signing in, but in the end I decided on the regular Zhoe and add Phoebe with my order in Nappa leather. Oh I can't wait, finally I will have my own MM bags! Aaaaaahhh!




Well then, welcome!  You will love the regular  Zhoe, a versatile size.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I don't think I realized I was a lover of the color blue, but Beloved Ocean made that perfectly clear.




I have a crush on your Beloved Ocean.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I have a crush on your Beloved Ocean.




Beloved Ocean will appreciate the compliment.  Thank you!  If a number of us request it, I wonder if MM could be persuaded to get more Ocean leather.  I believe it is calf.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> TenKrat I love both your bags that Vacchetta leather is amazing. The first Massaccesi bag I ordered was in the pearl grey pebbled leather an Aphrodite. My daughter fell in love with that bag and I gave it to her as a birthday gift. The leather has worn really well and still looks new. It is also an extremely versatile color leather. I know you will enjoy both these bags.




Yes, I remember seeing a pic of the Aphrodite on MM's FB page. That bag caught my eye because of the pearl grey/black color combination. Pearl grey is a cool alternative to black or taupe.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Yes, I remember seeing a pic of the Aphrodite on MM's FB page. That bag caught my eye because of the pearl grey/black color combination. Pearl grey is a cool alternative to black or taupe.




Isn't that Pearl Grey TDF?  I would love to have a bag in Pearl Grey pebbled leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Beloved Ocean will appreciate the compliment.  Thank you!  If a number of us request it, I wonder if MM could be persuaded to get more Ocean leather.  I believe it is calf.




I'll send a request and see what happens.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I'll send a request and see what happens.




Oh, thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Isn't that Pearl Grey TDF?  I would love to have a bag in Pearl Grey pebbled leather.




I think it's still in stock. Email Colette for availability. Yes, I just about died when I opened the dust bag and pulled the bag out. The leather is heavenly.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> The Midi is plenty big. What fits in the Aphrodite also fits in the Minerva Midi.
> 
> Yes, we should get together again. I would love to see your new bags.




As soon as my bags come in, I'll email you and we can set up a time to get together.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Beloved Ocean will appreciate the compliment.  Thank you!  If a number of us request it, I wonder if MM could be persuaded to get more Ocean leather.  I believe it is calf.




I would totally be IN on getting Ocean anything!!!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> As soon as my bags come in, I'll email you and we can set up a time to get together.




[emoji106]


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I would totally be IN on getting Ocean anything!!!




Send a request, Odebdo!


----------



## Bagwis

tenKrat said:


> Well then, welcome!  You will love the regular  Zhoe, a versatile size.



Oh thanks, I just can't wait!!!


----------



## Bagwis

Odebdo said:


> Get used to your husband thinking you are nuts...mine is long over it!



Hahaha!!


----------



## djfmn

Well it looks as though the post office tried to deliver my apple green Penelope yesterday. I had not received any tracking information so was not aware it had been shipped. If I had known I would not have gone out and run some errands yesterday. I will make a trip to the post office on Monday to pick it up.


----------



## anabg

Sometimes I don't receive tracking.  But in my case, they had to make my Penelope in Cappuccino, so I don't think it has shipped, yet.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Sometimes I don't receive tracking.  But in my case, they had to make my Penelope in Cappuccino, so I don't think it has shipped, yet.



Oh I did not realize that they don't always send tracking. This is the first time I have not received any tracking. Interesting.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Oh I did not realize that they don't always send tracking. This is the first time I have not received any tracking. Interesting.




Well, there has been a couple of orders where I did not get it.   I could have asked...  But didn't.


----------



## gack

I do wish I had known to ask for longer flap on Minerva.....and again......AGAIN I SAY vachetta is so gorgy


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Oh! Those are stunningly beautiful!!! Love. The Vachetta is so incredible and that pearl grey will wear so nicely. How do you like the Minerva midi? Considering it in vachetta or merinos.




Okay, Cowumbut, the Minerva Midi is the most comfortable shoulder bag ever. The wide strap makes it so. I haven't worn her cross-body yet. I think I'll end up wearing her exclusively on the shoulder because it's so comfortable that way. A longer cross-body strap is included. 

The front square pockets are fairly sizable compared to front pockets on most handbags. They are very handy for a cell phone, small pouch, keys, gum, packet of tissues, and other small items. There are four strong magnets in the flap area to keep the pockets secure.

The Minerva Midi is a good sized bag. I carry a moderate amount of stuff. 

There's another Minerva Midi in my future for sure.


----------



## tenKrat

The Divina Midi in rust vachetta. I'm 5'4" or 161 cm.

I can't comment on how she wears because I have to tuck her away somewhere until next month. (She's my Valentine's Day gift.)

But, I took a quick mod shot for you ladies.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I do not know what I'd do without you ladies and Colette and all your great suggestions on straps, lengths, and extras!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Okay, Cowumbut, the Minerva Midi is the most comfortable shoulder bag ever. The wide strap makes it so. I haven't worn her cross-body yet. I think I'll end up wearing her exclusively on the shoulder because it's so comfortable that way. A longer cross-body strap is included.
> 
> The front square pockets are fairly sizable compared to front pockets on most handbags. They are very handy for a cell phone, small pouch, keys, gum, packet of tissues, and other small items. There are four strong magnets in the flap area to keep the pockets secure.
> 
> The Minerva Midi is a good sized bag. I carry a moderate amount of stuff.
> 
> There's another Minerva Midi in my future for sure.



I totally agree that the midi Minerva is very comfortable on the shoulder!! I have one in light grey. It is a fave actually.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> The Divina Midi in rust vachetta. I'm 5'4" or 161 cm.
> 
> I can't comment on how she wears because I have to tuck her away somewhere until next month. (She's my Valentine's Day gift.)
> 
> But, I took a quick mod shot for you ladies.




Thanks for this nice photo! Gives a good idea on the proportions of the bag. The bag is beautiful!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Okay, Cowumbut, the Minerva Midi is the most comfortable shoulder bag ever. The wide strap makes it so. I haven't worn her cross-body yet. I think I'll end up wearing her exclusively on the shoulder because it's so comfortable that way. A longer cross-body strap is included.
> 
> The front square pockets are fairly sizable compared to front pockets on most handbags. They are very handy for a cell phone, small pouch, keys, gum, packet of tissues, and other small items. There are four strong magnets in the flap area to keep the pockets secure.
> 
> The Minerva Midi is a good sized bag. I carry a moderate amount of stuff.
> 
> There's another Minerva Midi in my future for sure.
> 
> View attachment 3238579
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238580



Thank you so much for the awesome review! MM bags are just so fantastic. I think one of these is in my future, you definitely helped to sell it.  again, much appreciated.


----------



## Bagwis

tenKrat said:


> The Divina Midi in rust vachetta. I'm 5'4" or 161 cm.
> 
> I can't comment on how she wears because I have to tuck her away somewhere until next month. (She's my Valentine's Day gift.)
> 
> But, I took a quick mod shot for you ladies.
> 
> View attachment 3238581



Hi tenkrat midi divina is also in the future for me, thanks for the photos. Is it heavy without the contents? Looks like the vachetta is a solid leather.


----------



## Juliemvis

Using my mini Divina for the 1st time in ages [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## anabg

There is a new Merino color. Did anyone see?


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> There is a new Merino color. Did anyone see?


I looked at FB after I saw your post here. It's a very refreshing color!


----------



## pbnjam

Do you ladies have a favorite style/ leather combination? I think mine is midi minerva in pebbled leather. But that's only because I don't have a lot of MM bags.


----------



## Tankgirl

Juliemvis said:


> Using my mini Divina for the 1st time in ages [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238970
> View attachment 3238973




Yes.  It's as close as MM can find to Beloved Ocean.


----------



## djfmn

My new Midi Selene black pebbled leather and the Apple Green Penelope.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> My new Midi Selene black pebbled leather and the Apple Green Penelope.




Love your bags.  I just received a Phoebe in black pebbled leather and an Apple Green Penelope!


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Love your bags.  I just received a Phoebe in black pebbled leather and an Apple Green Penelope!




Thanks Tankgirl. The black pebbled leather is gorgeous and I love the Apple Green Penelope leather a lot. I was a little unsure about the color when I ordered it but I absolutely love the color it is amazing. Isn't it a really pretty shade of green. Enjoy your new bags.


----------



## Tankgirl

Does anyone have more than one black bag?  I have the black merinos Soulmate (bespoke), but I am still wanting a black pebbled leather Soulmate, especially since receiving a Phoebe in black pebbled leather.  I must be nuts.  Those of you who have both the full and the midi Soulmates, which one do you use more frequently?


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have more than one black bag?  I have the black merinos Soulmate (bespoke), but I am still wanting a black pebbled leather Soulmate, especially since receiving a Phoebe in black pebbled leather.  I must be nuts.  Those of you who have both the full and the midi Soulmates, which one do you use more frequently?



Yup! I have more than one black MM bag too!  black merinos Soulmate /full size and midi, black zipper Selene and black pebbled leather Selene. Both Soulmates have the centre compartment removed. I tend to use the large Soulmate the most over the midi. It drapes beautifully with minimal stuff in it and all that gorgeous leather pulls me in everytime. The midi I use for short trips like grocery shopping but I find the large one is still easier to get in and out of because of the wider opening. Midi is better cross body over the large one. I have lengthened the shoulder straps on both and would always choose to. Hope that helps!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> My new Midi Selene black pebbled leather and the Apple Green Penelope.




Very nice!  I think pebbled leather is still my favorite.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> There is a new Merino color. Did anyone see?




I like it!


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> Do you ladies have a favorite style/ leather combination? I think mine is midi minerva in pebbled leather. But that's only because I don't have a lot of MM bags.




My top two faves are Zhoe style/vachetta leather and Minerva style/pebbled.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Those of you who have both the full and the midi Soulmates, which one do you use more frequently?




I use the full Soulmate more.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered my Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva! Excited!


----------



## Tankgirl

Cowumbut said:


> Yup! I have more than one black MM bag too!  black merinos Soulmate /full size and midi, black zipper Selene and black pebbled leather Selene. Both Soulmates have the centre compartment removed. I tend to use the large Soulmate the most over the midi. It drapes beautifully with minimal stuff in it and all that gorgeous leather pulls me in everytime. The midi I use for short trips like grocery shopping but I find the large one is still easier to get in and out of because of the wider opening. Midi is better cross body over the large one. I have lengthened the shoulder straps on both and would always choose to. Hope that helps!




That sure does help.  Thank you so much for that.  I appreciate your insight into how you use the Midi -- others have also said that they love the drape of the full Soulmate even if they aren't carrying a lot in it.  I'm trying so hard not to accumulate, and yet here I am with 2 Nabuk Soulmates (yellow ochre and taupe); Beloved Ocean (a lovely ocean-blue Soulmate -- my all-time favorite bag); 1 mahogany Vachetta Soulmate; 1 Africa Blue Soulmate (group bespoke); and 1 black merinos Soulmate (group bespoke).  All are the full size.  As you can see, I am failing in my effort not to accumulate.  At least I've donated eleven purses to offset the MM bags!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Very nice!  I think pebbled leather is still my favorite.




Really?  I was sure that rust brown Vachetta was your favorite.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I like it!




Thank you all for asking for it.  It'll be interesting to see the response to MM's 15% discount offer for any style in this new leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Really?  I was sure that rust brown Vachetta was your favorite.




It's a very close second!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> It's a very close second!




. Do you have anything in black pebbled leather?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered my Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva! Excited!




Please post a photo when you get her!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> . Do you have anything in black pebbled leather?




No. I do have a black vachetta Zhoe and a black Africa Aphrodite.


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> My top two faves are Zhoe style/vachetta leather and Minerva style/pebbled.


O yay another Minerva lover! I wish I requested a top zipper closure too. For my first Minerva, I wish I had requested longer flaps. I am not smart enough to figure out how to customize my bag I want until I see other people making the requests. Live and learn! 


LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered my Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva! Excited!


Woo nice! I am curious about this vachetta leather. I wonder if it is more structured or thicker than the other leathers. I wish I can feel these leathers to decided which to use. Can't wait to see yours!


Tankgirl said:


> That sure does help.  Thank you so much for that.  I appreciate your insight into how you use the Midi -- others have also said that they love the drape of the full Soulmate even if they aren't carrying a lot in it.  I'm trying so hard not to accumulate, and yet here I am with 2 Nabuk Soulmates (yellow ochre and taupe); Beloved Ocean (a lovely ocean-blue Soulmate -- my all-time favorite bag); 1 mahogany Vachetta Soulmate; 1 Africa Blue Soulmate (group bespoke); and 1 black merinos Soulmate (group bespoke).  All are the full size.  As you can see, I am failing in my effort not to accumulate.  At least I've donated eleven purses to offset the MM bags!


Wow you have quite the Soulmate collection. What type of leather is your Beloved Ocean? Which leather do you think has the best drape for Soulmate?


djfmn said:


> My new Midi Selene black pebbled leather and the Apple Green Penelope.


Great choices here! I love the apple green color. I need a Penelope too! It looks like it wish make a great clutch or pouch to use inside a bag.


----------



## anabg

Too bad I have to tighten my belt since my son needs tutoring.   Would live something in the new Merino color....


----------



## Tankgirl

pbnjam said:


> O yay another Minerva lover! I wish I requested a top zipper closure too. For my first Minerva, I wish I had requested longer flaps. I am not smart enough to figure out how to customize my bag I want until I see other people making the requests. Live and learn!
> 
> 
> 
> Woo nice! I am curious about this vachetta leather. I wonder if it is more structured or thicker than the other leathers. I wish I can feel these leathers to decided which to use. Can't wait to see yours!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow you have quite the Soulmate collection. What type of leather is your Beloved Ocean? Which leather do you think has the best drape for Soulmate?
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices here! I love the apple green color. I need a Penelope too! It looks like it wish make a great clutch or pouch to use inside a bag.




Beloved Ocean is calf leather.  I do think calf leather has the best drape of the leathers I have; Nabuk runs a close second.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagwis said:


> Hi tenkrat midi divina is also in the future for me, thanks for the photos. Is it heavy without the contents? Looks like the vachetta is a solid leather.




No, it is not heavy empty. Vachetta is a very solid, thick leather!


----------



## Juliemvis

Tankgirl said:


> Love your bags.  I just received a Phoebe in black pebbled leather and an Apple Green Penelope!




Would love to see your black phoebe I am thinking of buying one [emoji2] mod pics would be great ..


----------



## Tankgirl

Juliemvis said:


> Would love to see your black phoebe I am thinking of buying one [emoji2] mod pics would be great ..




There are photos of the black Phoebe in the Massaccesi Picrures thread.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone have more than one black bag?  I have the black merinos Soulmate (bespoke), but I am still wanting a black pebbled leather Soulmate, especially since receiving a Phoebe in black pebbled leather.  I must be nuts.  Those of you who have both the full and the midi Soulmates, which one do you use more frequently?




Ladies, now I think one Soulmate in black leather is enough.  Today I finally made the time to open my MM parcel containing the full Soulmate in black merinos.  It is stunning, it is soft, it is supple, it is enough.  Originally I had wanted a Soulmate in black pebbled leather because it could better withstand inclement weather, and just as I was about to order it, the Soulmate group bespoke in black merinos leather came up ...  How could I turn that down?


----------



## paintednightsky

What does everyone this of the blue celeste swatch posted?  I wish there was a better picture of it since the lighting seems off.  Merinos is my favorite leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

paintednightsky said:


> What does everyone this of the blue celeste swatch posted?  I wish there was a better picture of it since the lighting seems off.  Merinos is my favorite leather.




It's beautiful.  I'm curious to see how close it is to Beloved Ocean -- and to that end, I'm thinking of getting a Flora and a regular Zhoe.


----------



## Odebdo

I caved and am getting a midi soulmate in the Celeste merinos!


----------



## pbnjam

paintednightsky said:


> What does everyone this of the blue celeste swatch posted?  I wish there was a better picture of it since the lighting seems off.  Merinos is my favorite leather.




I was thinking the same thing! Thought it was a little hard to see the true color. Tho it does look promising! [emoji1] I wonder if a Zhoe legend can be made with merino leather..


----------



## Tankgirl

pbnjam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Thought it was a little hard to see the true color. Tho it does look promising! [emoji1] I wonder if a Zhoe legend can be made with merino leather..




The Zhoe legend isn't on the website anymore, is it?  Good thing there are pictures of it in the Pictures Only thread.


----------



## pbnjam

Tankgirl said:


> The Zhoe legend isn't on the website anymore, is it?  Good thing there are pictures of it in the Pictures Only thread.




Oh I didn't realize that. [emoji16] Maybe Marco will still be open to making that. Yes love that thread! Always go back for ideas and eye candy[emoji7].


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered my Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva! Excited!



Can't wait to see it. The rust Vacchetta leather is gorgeous and I love the midi Minerva. I have one in purple and a taupe one. Love the style it is such a practical bag and so easy to carry.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I caved and am getting a midi soulmate in the Celeste merinos!



Wow Odebdo congrats it is such a gorgeous shade of leather and as you know midi Soulmate is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> That sure does help.  Thank you so much for that.  I appreciate your insight into how you use the Midi -- others have also said that they love the drape of the full Soulmate even if they aren't carrying a lot in it.  I'm trying so hard not to accumulate, and yet here I am with 2 Nabuk Soulmates (yellow ochre and taupe); Beloved Ocean (a lovely ocean-blue Soulmate -- my all-time favorite bag); 1 mahogany Vachetta Soulmate; 1 Africa Blue Soulmate (group bespoke); and 1 black merinos Soulmate (group bespoke).  All are the full size.  As you can see, I am failing in my effort not to accumulate.  At least I've donated eleven purses to offset the MM bags!



Tankgirl join the club. I have a Africa Blue midi Soulmate, Africa bronze midi Soulmate, Cream shimmer  nubuck midi Soulmate, Ochre nubuck midi Soulmate, Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate and a Peach/pink midi Soulmate. I am also trying not to accumulate - who am I kidding. I have decided to give the cream shimmer to my best friend for her birthday as she loved the color.


----------



## lenie

Just got notice from Colette that my bags have shipped. I must be in a brown phase-I am expecting a dark brown vachetta Aphrodite, rust vachetta Minerva, and  mahogany vachetta Selene and Taupe Miss M from the sale. I'll be in brown heaven for a while. Yippee!!


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl join the club. I have a Africa Blue midi Soulmate, Africa bronze midi Soulmate, Cream shimmer  nubuck midi Soulmate, Ochre nubuck midi Soulmate, Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate and a Peach/pink midi Soulmate. I am also trying not to accumulate - who am I kidding. I have decided to give the cream shimmer to my best friend for her birthday as she loved the color.




You have a delightful selection of MM bags.  That peachy pink Soulmate must be stunning!  Have you posted pictures of it?


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> You have a delightful selection of MM bags.  That peachy pink Soulmate must be stunning!  Have you posted pictures of it?



Tankgirl here is a link to a photo of the peachy pink midi Soulmate.

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/massaccesi-handbags-878845-183.html#post28576564


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Thought it was a little hard to see the true color. Tho it does look promising! [emoji1] I wonder if a Zhoe legend can be made with merino leather..



I wondered the same thing also. The answer is "YES!".  

Marco explained to me today that merinos calf leather can be reinforced with a microfiber material of the appropriate thickness. Thus, it can be used in structured bags such as the Zhoe range. 

The reinforcing microfiber has never had problems, and it retains the bag's shape for many years. 

Reassuring news, right?  As some of you may know, Zhoe Legend is my favorite style. I am totally digging the Celeste merinos. So, of course, I just ordered a Celeste Zhoe Legend. &#128521;


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> Oh I didn't realize that. [emoji16] Maybe Marco will still be open to making that. Yes love that thread! Always go back for ideas and eye candy[emoji7].



You may still order bags, such as the Zhoe Legend and Aphrodite, that are not up on the web site.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Just got notice from Colette that my bags have shipped. I must be in a brown phase-I am expecting a dark brown vachetta Aphrodite, rust vachetta Minerva, and  mahogany vachetta Selene and Taupe Miss M from the sale. I'll be in brown heaven for a while. Yippee!!



Ha ha! Brown is a winter color in Hawaii!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Ha ha! Brown is a winter color in Hawaii!



Isn't it great that we can use any color all year round in Hawaii?!  No rules since we don't really have traditional seasons.  I think I will have almost every shade of brown vachetta--don't know how that happened. 
Can't wait to see your Celeste Zhoe!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just got notice from Colette that my bags have shipped. I must be in a brown phase-I am expecting a dark brown vachetta Aphrodite, rust vachetta Minerva, and  mahogany vachetta Selene and Taupe Miss M from the sale. I'll be in brown heaven for a while. Yippee!!




Congrats on the lovely choices! I have an affinity for brown bags.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I think I will have almost every shade of brown vachetta--don't know how that happened.
> 
> Can't wait to see your Celeste Zhoe!




Ha!  In our house, we blame Sammy the Ghost for everything. [emoji48]


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> I wondered the same thing also. The answer is "YES!".
> 
> 
> 
> Marco explained to me today that merinos calf leather can be reinforced with a microfiber material of the appropriate thickness. Thus, it can be used in structured bags such as the Zhoe range.
> 
> 
> 
> The reinforcing microfiber has never had problems, and it retains the bag's shape for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> Reassuring news, right?  As some of you may know, Zhoe Legend is my favorite style. I am totally digging the Celeste merinos. So, of course, I just ordered a Celeste Zhoe Legend. [emoji6]




O excellent! Thanks for the information. It is very good news indeed. Now I have some thinking to do! [emoji1]


----------



## tenKrat

Since we're on the topic of Zhoe Legend, here's my OOTD with my rust vachetta bag and her awesome patina. I read somewhere that sunlight helps vachetta to patina beautifully. Living in Hawaii speeds the process for sure. 

I've found that wearing red and navy complements this bag best.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> O excellent! Thanks for the information. It is very good news indeed. Now I have some thinking to do! [emoji1]




Well, hop into my boat then.  We'll sail under Celestial blue skies together to MM Island to get our Zhoe Legend treasure. (Or, whatever bag you decide upon.)


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Tankgirl join the club. I have a Africa Blue midi Soulmate, Africa bronze midi Soulmate, Cream shimmer  nubuck midi Soulmate, Ochre nubuck midi Soulmate, Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate and a Peach/pink midi Soulmate. I am also trying not to accumulate - who am I kidding. I have decided to give the cream shimmer to my best friend for her birthday as she loved the color.




Wonderful!  Now you'll have room for another MM bag!  Thanks for understanding my dilemma...


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Well, hop into my boat then.  We'll sail under Celestial blue skies together to MM Island to get our Zhoe Legend treasure. (Or, whatever bag you decide upon.)




Just ordered a Zhoe and a Flora in Celeste Blue.  Can't wait to see how they pair with Beloved Ocean!


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> Just ordered a Zhoe and a Flora in Celeste Blue.  Can't wait to see how they pair with Beloved Ocean!



Can't wait to see them! I ended up ordering a full sized Minerva, no centre compartment, wider messenger and longer flap. Dark grey lining, silver hardware...


----------



## Moonfancy

*I've been gone.  Wow!  So nice to see all of you I know and those I don't know!

We've got THOUSANDS of MM posts!  When will TPF give us a subforum?

It's SO great to be back amongst my favorite MM lovers!!

Here's to a FABULOUS year for Marco Massaccesi!  We love him so much!*


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonfancy said:


> *I've been gone.  Wow!  So nice to see all of you I know and those I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> We've got THOUSANDS of MM posts!  When will TPF give us a subforum?
> 
> 
> 
> It's SO great to be back amongst my favorite MM lovers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to a FABULOUS year for Marco Massaccesi!  We love him so much!*




Welcome home, Moonfancy!


----------



## Odebdo

I cannot wait to see ALL these reveals!!! So many beautiful bags being brought to life in Italy and sent to us!! How lucky we all are!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Moonfancy said:


> *I've been gone.  Wow!  So nice to see all of you I know and those I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> We've got THOUSANDS of MM posts!  When will TPF give us a subforum?
> 
> 
> 
> It's SO great to be back amongst my favorite MM lovers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to a FABULOUS year for Marco Massaccesi!  We love him so much!*




We really do need our own subforum!

I was wondering when you were going to reappear...You left us hanging about something in the works that had to do with us thinking about new purse names (???).


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I cannot wait to see ALL these reveals!!! So many beautiful bags being brought to life in Italy and sent to us!! How lucky we all are!!!




So far, there will be Celeste bags coming in a Soulmate Midi, Zhoe Legend, Zhoe, Flora, and Minerva!  Anyone else order a Celeste bag in another style?


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> So far, there will be Celeste bags coming in a Soulmate Midi, Zhoe Legend, Zhoe, Flora, and Minerva!  Anyone else order a Celeste bag in another style?




I hope I am still able to get the 15% off Celeste. I thought the end of the sale was 1/16. I emailed Colette to see if I made it to order the Celeste in the Diva. After all of these gorgeous Browns, a beautiful blue would be pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! [emoji3] All that vachetta bags drive me crazy. [emoji38] I try to be good, but I think I will break down soon. But, I'm not sure about the style... Aphrodite or Midi Zip Selene? What do you think? Are they the same sizewise? Thank you so much! [emoji8]


----------



## Hanelisi

Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....

I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!


----------



## pbnjam

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!



Love!! The leather looks gorgeous. Congrats!



Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji3] All that vachetta bags drive me crazy. [emoji38] I try to be good, but I think I will break down soon. But, I'm not sure about the style... Aphrodite or Midi Zip Selene? What do you think? Are they the same sizewise? Thank you so much! [emoji8]



 I don't have either but I like the midi zip Selene a little more. The zippers give it a lil more edge. [emoji6]



lenie said:


> I hope I am still able to get the 15% off Celeste. I thought the end of the sale was 1/16. I emailed Colette to see if I made it to order the Celeste in the Diva. After all of these gorgeous Browns, a beautiful blue would be pretty.



Celeste in Diva sounds beautiful! [emoji170] Hope to see this reveal soon!



tenKrat said:


> So far, there will be Celeste bags coming in a Soulmate Midi, Zhoe Legend, Zhoe, Flora, and Minerva!  Anyone else order a Celeste bag in another style?



Hmm I can't seem to make up my mind in time. Wish the window of sale was a little wider. Your picture of MM island sounds divine! I need a vacation for sure. 



Moonfancy said:


> *I've been gone.  Wow!  So nice to see all of you I know and those I don't know!
> 
> 
> 
> We've got THOUSANDS of MM posts!  When will TPF give us a subforum?
> 
> 
> 
> It's SO great to be back amongst my favorite MM lovers!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to a FABULOUS year for Marco Massaccesi!  We love him so much!*




Agree! Hard to navigate one big thread sometimes. Welcome back. [emoji1]


----------



## Odebdo

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!




Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!



Hanelisi your bag is gorgeous. I love love that leather. I also happen to be a partial to the Zhoe. I have one in orange and another in Africa Blue metallic. They are such a great style.


----------



## Tankgirl

pbnjam said:


> Love!! The leather looks gorgeous. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have either but I like the midi zip Selene a little more. The zippers give it a lil more edge. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Celeste in Diva sounds beautiful! [emoji170] Hope to see this reveal soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I can't seem to make up my mind in time. Wish the window of sale was a little wider. Your picture of MM island sounds divine! I need a vacation for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree! Hard to navigate one big thread sometimes. Welcome back. [emoji1]




Agree.  The Diva in Celeste would be DDG!


----------



## Cowumbut

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji3] All that vachetta bags drive me crazy. [emoji38] I try to be good, but I think I will break down soon. But, I'm not sure about the style... Aphrodite or Midi Zip Selene? What do you think? Are they the same sizewise? Thank you so much! [emoji8]



Not sure about size for me it would be the opening that would help determine the bag. Selene is an east west tote and Aphrodite north south. Do you prefer your stuff across a larger opening in a bag or reaching downward for you stuff? I also love that the exterior zippers on the Selene are actually pockets. I'll stash an umbrella and snacks in them.  I don't own an Aphrodite so I can't comment on it but I'm sure either MM bag is awesome.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I just got a peak at my new peachy pink midi Soulmate. It is still being worked on but Marco sent me a photo. It is AMAZING the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather. Love it love it love it!!!




God, that color is stunning; it reminds me of a Hawaiian sunset  -- that bag needs a name!  What a beautiful picture your bag and Beloved Ocean would make!


----------



## Hanelisi

pbnjam said:


> Love!! The leather looks gorgeous. Congrats!





Odebdo said:


> Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!





djfmn said:


> Hanelisi your bag is gorgeous. I love love that leather. I also happen to be a partial to the Zhoe. I have one in orange and another in Africa Blue metallic. They are such a great style.



Thanks very much, I'm beyond thrilled with it! Love seeing what everyone is getting, so many ideas to mull over....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!




Oh my...this is just gorgeous!


----------



## thedseer

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!



Gorgeous! I'm loving these vachetta bags.


----------



## Hanelisi

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh my...this is just gorgeous!



Thanks! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Hanelisi

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! I'm loving these vachetta bags.


Vacchetta is stunning in real life - trying to decide what to get next!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Agree.  The Diva in Celeste would be DDG!




I was able to the order in for the 15% off so the Diva in Celeste is ordered. Yay!


----------



## Cowumbut

Hanelisi said:


> Who wants to see what I nabbed in the sample sale? Oh hell, I can't wait for long! Introducing my Zhoe Legend in mahogany vacchetta....
> 
> I'm in love  There is definitely another Zhoe in my future!



To die for! Gorgeous bag. I love the rust but that mahogany seems to have even more depth.  lovely choice.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I was able to the order in for the 15% off so the Diva in Celeste is ordered. Yay!




Yay for you!


----------



## Hanelisi

Cowumbut said:


> To die for! Gorgeous bag. I love the rust but that mahogany seems to have even more depth.  lovely choice.


The rust vacchetta Zhoe was what sold me on this one! I didn't even see a pic before I bought it, I was so confident it was going to be pretty!


----------



## anabg

I can't wait to see the Celeste reveals.  Merino is one of my fave MM leathers. So soft and what a leather smell.  I have been wearing nothing but MM bags for the workweek for over a month.


----------



## anabg

Has everyone's packages from the sale shipped?  I still haven't received any tracking. Just wondering about others.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I was able to the order in for the 15% off so the Diva in Celeste is ordered. Yay!




Oh, good!  You're trying a new style!  You will have to bring this bag when we meet next, please!


----------



## Bagwis

Hey ladies want to ask how long would it take MM to make the bags, I'm one of the bespoke plum ferries, just wondering!


----------



## tenKrat

Hanelisi said:


> Vacchetta is stunning in real life - trying to decide what to get next!




That is so true. I think that vachetta might be the most versatile leather in Marco's collection. I can imagine every single MM style looking great in vachetta, from Miss M to Minerva to Stella. I told Colette that the Diva would look especially spectacular in black vachetta. She agreed that it would "have swagger".  I would choose other styles over Diva; however, I *would* choose Diva in vachetta someday.


----------



## Ludmilla

pbnjam said:


> I don't have either but I like the midi zip Selene a little more. The zippers give it a lil more edge.




I like the rounded shape of the Aphrodite, but I agree on the zippers of the Midi Zip Selene. They are edgy and so practical! [emoji1]



Cowumbut said:


> Not sure about size for me it would be the opening that would help determine the bag. Selene is an east west tote and Aphrodite north south. Do you prefer your stuff across a larger opening in a bag or reaching downward for you stuff? I also love that the exterior zippers on the Selene are actually pockets. I'll stash an umbrella and snacks in them.  I don't own an Aphrodite so I can't comment on it but I'm sure either MM bag is awesome.




Thank you for your suggestions. Apart from the size I'm not sure about the opening of the Aphrodite, too. [emoji4] I already have a Midi zip Selene (plum colour) and it is my favorite workhorse at the moment. Everytime I use it I'm totally taken by its user friendliness. Which made me think about getting it in a more neutral colour, too... but as I'm not a fan of doubling styles Aphrodite showed up in the game. [emoji38]
Gah! I'm pondering this question since weeks, but I guess the desicion was made from the beginning. [emoji1]
Thank you again for your input! [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Oh, good!  You're trying a new style!  You will have to bring this bag when we meet next, please!




Definitely! I'll let you know when I get it. Looking forward to seeing your new bags too (especially the midi Divina).


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> I have the rust vachetta in the Aphrodite and love that leather. I had it made with light gold hardware and cappuccino lining. That is a really pretty combination! The cappuccino lining is a medium shade(not too light and not too dark)- it is light enough to be able find things easily(not a black hole) and dark enough so minor stains aren't too noticeable.





Odebdo said:


> As far as I know, I am the only one who owns a Star here on the forums. It is very secure IMO. The tassled cord cinches it very tight and you can even tie it once for extra. The flap has a magnetic closure as well...so when all done, i don't thing anyone could mess with it, without your knowledge.
> 
> I have worn mine when out and about at the zoo etc and it is very comfy to wear to me. The straps are nice.
> 
> I like it enough I grabbed a second in the sample sale. Both mine will be in the merinos leather, so not sure how it would do with vachetta.
> 
> Does this help?





tenKrat said:


> The wider straps sound like a good idea, but I would ask Marco if he would recommend them or not. I think there is a minimal difference between the types of leather in terms of comfort in the straps. Get what you really want, which sounds to me is the rust vachetta.
> 
> I think the light gold hardware looks really good with the rust vachetta, but the silver would look fine also. As for the lining, get a color that *you* like.



Thanks ladies, that certainly helps. I like the soft gold hw suggestion , but I really love BEs signature fuchsia lining. What would be the closest offered by Marco?


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> Thanks ladies, that certainly helps. I like the soft gold hw suggestion , but I really love BEs signature fuchsia lining. What would be the closest offered by Marco?


I think you can ask for fuchsia lining. See Momasaurus's bag in the pictures thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29039464&postcount=94

I was so tempted by the Celeste Merinos! But the bad exchange rate deterred me, and I already have a bag in that color with soft leather like the merinos so it would be duplication.


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> Thanks ladies, that certainly helps. I like the soft gold hw suggestion , but I really love BEs signature fuchsia lining. What would be the closest offered by Marco?




Massaccesi has lots of lining colors...i know they have red and also a lighter pink...it is a small charge to change the lining color, but worth it if that is what makes you happy...I have done it a few times! Ask Colette about the lining choices or browse them on the website!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ludmilla. Would love to see your plum midi zip Selene. .


----------



## Ludmilla

Coastal jewel said:


> Ludmilla. Would love to see your plum midi zip Selene. .



Here you go...


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go...


I love seeing this picture of your Ms. Plum Ludmilla, so lovely!!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I love seeing this picture of your Ms. Plum Ludmilla, so lovely!!




Thank you, msd! [emoji8]


----------



## leechiyong

Omg!  Jaw-dropping!  So, so stunning.


----------



## Ludmilla

leechiyong said:


> Omg!  Jaw-dropping!  So, so stunning.




Thank you, you are too kind. Miss Plum is one of my favorite bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go...




This is so beautiful!! Makes me anxious for my two plum beauties to ship to me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I finally got around to trying my things in my midi Selene...I think it's too small for my daily needs, unfortunately. Will have to try full size Selene. I like the look, but it doesn't quite hold enough for everyday commutes.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go...




Such a stunning color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Odebdo said:


> This is so beautiful!! Makes me anxious for my two plum beauties to ship to me!




Thank you! I'm sure you will love your plum goodies. [emoji4]



LuvAllBags said:


> Such a stunning color!




Thank you! A dear friend described the colour once as "sparkling wine-strawberry-summer" vibe. [emoji1]


----------



## Juliemvis

Does anyone know if there will be a spring/summer 16 collection release [emoji3]


----------



## gack

uncle &#128563;


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Midi Minerva is finished! Should ship soon...I'll receive around 2 weeks later. Excited!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> My Midi Minerva is finished! Should ship soon...I'll receive around 2 weeks later. Excited!




Awesome!! I love getting shipping notices...then the waiting gets tough! Remind me what leather you got for your midi-Minerva!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Awesome!! I love getting shipping notices...then the waiting gets tough! Remind me what leather you got for your midi-Minerva!




I got the rust vacchetta. Excited!


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the rust vacchetta. Excited!


I'm super interested in seeing how yours turned out! It's a combi I have considered ordering as well.. I'm sure it's gorgeous! The softness is what I want to see, since it is a stiffer leather.


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the rust vacchetta. Excited!



Can't wait to see! I was thinking about that exact bag.


----------



## TejasMama

These bags are all so gorgeous!  I have yet to own one of Marco's line but I'm glad to see that he is having so much success.  The rust vachetta is killing me...


----------



## tenKrat

My bag for today---Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. So chewy!


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> My bag for today---Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. So chewy!
> 
> View attachment 3248203




Very pretty! The color looks like yummy caramels. [emoji39][emoji7]


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> My bag for today---Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. So chewy!
> 
> View attachment 3248203


I swoon.


----------



## gack

I am so looking forward to seeing this midi Minerva


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tenkrat. Love it!  I have a little plum goodie coming soon I hope!  I don't remember what I ordered LOL


----------



## anabg

My sample sale order finally shipped!  I did get a notification this time.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> My sample sale order finally shipped!  I did get a notification this time.




Awesome!!! What did you get?

My stuff is waiting...i added extra stuff so they are holding shipping.


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Awesome!!! What did you get?
> 
> My stuff is waiting...i added extra stuff so they are holding shipping.




I got the cobalt blue mini zhoe and I also ordered a penelope in the color capuccino.


----------



## Tankgirl

I added other stuff, too: a pearl grey Phoebe (because I was so impressed by Tenkrat's bag in that color of leather), a turquoise Phoebe, and an extra shortened messenger strap for my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate.  I also got the Plum Bespoke mini Zhoe and a Celeste Blue regular Zhoe and Flora.  So much for not accumulating ...


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> I got the cobalt blue mini zhoe and I also ordered a penelope in the color capuccino.





Tankgirl said:


> I added other stuff, too: a pearl grey Phoebe (because I was so impressed by Tenkrat's bag in that color of leather), a turquoise Phoebe, and an extra shortened messenger strap for my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate.  I also got the Plum Bespoke mini Zhoe and a Celeste Blue regular Zhoe and Flora.  So much for not accumulating ...



Would love to see your bags when you receive them.  They all sound lovely!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> Would love to see your bags when you receive them.  They all sound lovely!!!




I'll be sure to photograph them.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> I'll be sure to photograph them.


That will be great!! Can't wait!


I thought I'm decided on a dark grey nappa midi Selene.  I was supposed to order this January (along with a Nut Brown pebbled midi Selene which I am gifting my sister).  But, I made an unplanned relatively big bag purchase this January, so I am moving my purchase to February.  Now I am confused if I should get a yellow one instead (I've not asked Colette if nappa yellow is available).  Somehow I am longing for a brightly colored bag.  But I know the dark gray is more of a forever color...Aaaah, such issues...


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I added other stuff, too: a pearl grey Phoebe (because I was so impressed by Tenkrat's bag in that color of leather), ...




Tankgirl, I can't wait to hear what you think of pretty pearl grey.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> That will be great!! Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I thought I'm decided on a dark grey nappa midi Selene.  I was supposed to order this January (along with a Nut Brown pebbled midi Selene which I am gifting my sister).  But, I made an unplanned relatively big bag purchase this January, so I am moving my purchase to February.  Now I am confused if I should get a yellow one instead (I've not asked Colette if nappa yellow is available).  Somehow I am longing for a brightly colored bag.  But I know the dark gray is more of a forever color...Aaaah, such issues...




Msd, I saw Lenie's yellow nappa Selene in person. It is lovely...


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Msd, I saw Lenie's yellow nappa Selene in person. It is lovely...


Oh no!! I'm even more torn!


----------



## gack

My vote is for the yellow.


----------



## msd_bags

gack said:


> My vote is for the yellow.


I actually went back to page 389 where lenie's yellow bag is posted.  Love it!! In another thread, we are discussing bags that are essential and bags that spark joy. I think the dark grey is essential while the yellow will spark joy. So which to go for now??  I can't get both since I'm also getting one for my sister. I can't afford to pay for 3 bags now plus custom duties and taxes.


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> I actually went back to page 389 where lenie's yellow bag is posted.  Love it!! In another thread, we are discussing bags that are essential and bags that spark joy. I think the dark grey is essential while the yellow will spark joy. So which to go for now??  I can't get both since I'm also getting one for my sister. I can't afford to pay for 3 bags now plus custom duties and taxes.




I really love my yellow nappa! It goes with absolutely everything and it does bring joy. It is the perfect shade of yellow- happy and not too in-your-face. I understand how you feel. I used to get mostly neutral bags in black, brown ,and greys. Most of my bags are neutrals. I can always find a grey bag, but I can't always find this perfect yellow. Just as every woman needs a red bag, every woman needs a happy bag.  If you have other traditionally neutral bags, you may want to really consider the yellow. The yellow nappa is limited, but Marco will always carry blacks, Browns, and greys. Email Colette to see if the yellow nappa is still available, if it is, it was meant to be yours. If it's not, them go for the dark grey. I really believe that things are meant to happen the way they are supposed to. We humans just make things more complicated than they have to be. [emoji2]


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> I really love my yellow nappa! It goes with absolutely everything and it does bring joy. It is the perfect shade of yellow- happy and not too in-your-face. I understand how you feel. I used to get mostly neutral bags in black, brown ,and greys. Most of my bags are neutrals. I can always find a grey bag, but I can't always find this perfect yellow. Just as every woman needs a red bag, every woman needs a happy bag.  If you have other traditionally neutral bags, you may want to really consider the yellow. The yellow nappa is limited, but Marco will always carry blacks, Browns, and greys. Email Colette to see if the yellow nappa is still available, if it is, it was meant to be yours. If it's not, them go for the dark grey. I really believe that things are meant to happen the way they are supposed to. We humans just make things more complicated than they have to be. [emoji2]




+1. A beautiful yellow is harder to come by.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I really love my yellow nappa! It goes with absolutely everything and it does bring joy. It is the perfect shade of yellow- happy and not too in-your-face. I understand how you feel. I used to get mostly neutral bags in black, brown ,and greys. Most of my bags are neutrals. I can always find a grey bag, but I can't always find this perfect yellow. Just as every woman needs a red bag, every woman needs a happy bag.  If you have other traditionally neutral bags, you may want to really consider the yellow. The yellow nappa is limited, but Marco will always carry blacks, Browns, and greys. Email Colette to see if the yellow nappa is still available, if it is, it was meant to be yours. If it's not, them go for the dark grey. I really believe that things are meant to happen the way they are supposed to. We humans just make things more complicated than they have to be. [emoji2]




Lenie, you have such a wonderful way with words.  Everyone does need a happy bag -- mine is the Yellow Ochre Nabuk full Soulmate.  It is soft and warm like a summer day.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I actually went back to page 389 where lenie's yellow bag is posted.  Love it!! In another thread, we are discussing bags that are essential and bags that spark joy. I think the dark grey is essential while the yellow will spark joy. So which to go for now??  I can't get both since I'm also getting one for my sister. I can't afford to pay for 3 bags now plus custom duties and taxes.



Joy definitely outweighs essential imo.  Which bag will make you smile each time? Then it's money well spent. Yellow is a hard color to get in your personal favorite shade. When you do find it, you should go for it. You won't regret it.


----------



## tenKrat

For a happy color, I like the green ray nappa. I'm dreaming of this particular bag:




I hope this leather is still available. If not, then I will wait for new colors in the Spring/Summer collection. No news on that yet. We must be patient!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> For a happy color, I like the green ray nappa. I'm dreaming of this particular bag:
> 
> View attachment 3252871
> 
> 
> I hope this leather is still available. If not, then I will wait for new colors in the Spring/Summer collection. No news on that yet. We must be patient!


I really love my violet Athena.  I also think of more colors for this, or possibly a midi Divina.  In purples, blues, pinks - my colors!


----------



## gack

There's a stunning divination in the light purple family I'm sorry I don't remember the lucky owners name


----------



## gack

Auto correct fail


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> I really love my violet Athena.  I also think of more colors for this, or possibly a midi Divina.  In purples, blues, pinks - my colors!


Can you post some more photos when you can? The colour is so lovely.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I Should WAIT for spring colors...


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I really love my yellow nappa! It goes with absolutely everything and it does bring joy. It is the perfect shade of yellow- happy and not too in-your-face. I understand how you feel. I used to get mostly neutral bags in black, brown ,and greys. Most of my bags are neutrals. I can always find a grey bag, but I can't always find this perfect yellow. Just as every woman needs a red bag, every woman needs a happy bag.  If you have other traditionally neutral bags, you may want to really consider the yellow. The yellow nappa is limited, but Marco will always carry blacks, Browns, and greys. Email Colette to see if the yellow nappa is still available, if it is, it was meant to be yours. If it's not, them go for the dark grey. I really believe that things are meant to happen the way they are supposed to. We humans just make things more complicated than they have to be. [emoji2]


Nice to hear your thoughts on this Lenie!  Thanks! I have wanted a dark grey for a while.  Before, Marco only had light grey.  So I was really excited when offered dark grey, in nappa.  But lately, I have been longing for some colors.  I already have some, but I think yellow will be a lovely addition.  I will email Colette to ask. And I agree, we make things much more complicated. 



soramillay said:


> +1. A beautiful yellow is harder to come by.


That's what I'm thinking too.  Though Marco also didn't offer the dark grey before too.



carterazo said:


> Joy definitely outweighs essential imo.  Which bag will make you smile each time? Then it's money well spent. Yellow is a hard color to get in your personal favorite shade. When you do find it, you should go for it. You won't regret it.


Thanks for the wise words.   I know this yellow will make me smile.  But one hesitation is that it may be a loud color to bring regularly to work. Of course the dark grey is suitable. But then I have so many neutrals...



tenKrat said:


> For a happy color, I like the green ray nappa. I'm dreaming of this particular bag:
> 
> View attachment 3252871
> 
> 
> I hope this leather is still available. If not, then I will wait for new colors in the Spring/Summer collection. No news on that yet. We must be patient!


That green is really beautiful!! Actually, I first asked Colette in December about that fuchsia pink nappa peeking from the bottom left of your photo (shown in Athena).  I have wanted a fuchsia pink bag since last year and I know I want an MM one in midi Selene.  Unfortunately they don't have the color anymore.  Since then, I got a fuchsia pink small top handle bag from another brand, but it's actually purplish than my favored shade.  I like it anyway.  But I still want a bright colored tote, and in my mind I've decided on yellow, if not the right fuchsia. Alongside this, I also have wanted a dark grey bag.  Hence, this dilemma.


----------



## Juliemvis

Tankgirl said:


> I added other stuff, too: a pearl grey Phoebe (because I was so impressed by Tenkrat's bag in that color of leather), a turquoise Phoebe, and an extra shortened messenger strap for my Deep Blue Africa Soulmate.  I also got the Plum Bespoke mini Zhoe and a Celeste Blue regular Zhoe and Flora.  So much for not accumulating ...




Can't wait to see your bags , such lovely colours [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Ms. Pearl Grey, my Minerva Midi, in the Hawaiian sun. 

I hope the ladies on the East coast who were in the recent blizzard are thawing out!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Ms. Pearl Grey, my Minerva Midi, in the Hawaiian sun.
> 
> I hope the ladies on the East coast who were in the recent blizzard are thawing out!
> View attachment 3254328




We're trying to thaw out.  The temperature goes above freezing during the day, and then refreezes overnight, leaving sidewalks and roads covered with black ice.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> We're trying to thaw out.  The temperature goes above freezing during the day, and then refreezes overnight, leaving sidewalks and roads covered with black ice.




Black ice scares me. I like winter for the crisp, cold air on a brisk walk and for the pretty white snow (the fluffy kind only), but that's about it. I hope you don't have a long winter.


----------



## tenKrat

* CRISIS AVERTED *

Today I was careful not to wear my dark denim skirt or shorts with Ms. Pearl Grey (Minerva Midi). Yet, I still managed to mess up. 

I came home this evening and found dark color transfer stains on the strap and back side of Ms. Pearl Grey!  I hadn't given a second thought to my black suede embroidered vest...

I avoided using a leather cleaner because I was afraid that any liquid would possibly set the stains. I thought it would be smarter to try a dry method first.

A long time ago, I had purchased a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers in the event of a handbag catastrophe. This being my first one, I was very curious if Mr. Clean would save my bag. 

Very gently, I moved the Magic Eraser in circles over the leather. It worked!!!  The eraser lifted the dark stains off!  No harm to the leather.

Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are remarkable for lifting stains. At least on pebbled leather. 

You can see the dark stains on the eraser. Ms. Pearl Grey is underneath.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> * CRISIS AVERTED *
> 
> Today I was careful not to wear my dark denim skirt or shorts with Ms. Pearl Grey (Minerva Midi). Yet, I still managed to mess up.
> 
> I came home this evening and found dark color transfer stains on the strap and back side of Ms. Pearl Grey!  I hadn't given a second thought to my black suede embroidered vest...
> 
> I avoided using a leather cleaner because I was afraid that any liquid would possibly set the stains. I thought it would be smarter to try a dry method first.
> 
> A long time ago, I had purchased a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers in the event of a handbag catastrophe. This being my first one, I was very curious if Mr. Clean would save my bag.
> 
> Very gently, I moved the Magic Eraser in circles over the leather. It worked!!!  The eraser lifted the dark stains off!  No harm to the leather.
> 
> Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are remarkable for lifting stains. At least on pebbled leather.
> 
> You can see the dark stains on the eraser. Ms. Pearl Grey is underneath.
> View attachment 3254585




TenKrat, what a relief that Mr. Clean Magic Erasers lifted the stain from the Pearl Grey Minerva!  Thanks for sharing that info, too.


----------



## Bagwis

Hello ladies finally my sugar plum bespoke Zhoe arrived and my Phoebe in Nappa. I asked for my initials, stamp in the bags cost 40 euro for the moulding. Love it!!!


----------



## Bagwis

Here are the photos.


----------



## soramillay

Bagwis said:


> Here are the photos.


Wow, gorgeous bags and colors! I had no idea you could get your initials stamped, I definitely want to do that with my next order! Did you choose where to stamp them or did Marco suggest inside the flap?


----------



## Bagwis

The colors did not show up what it really looks like in real life, bad lighting I'll take better picture tomorrow. Well stamped location is Marco's decision. And I liked it well the middle I'm very happy with my bags.


----------



## Bagwis

The smell of the leather is gorgeous and the quality. I understand now why everyone is crazy about MM bags.


----------



## Hanelisi

Bagwis said:


> Hello ladies finally my sugar plum bespoke Zhoe arrived and my Phoebe in Nappa. I asked for my initials, stamp in the bags cost 40 euro for the moulding. Love it!!!



I am DROOLING over that red Phoebe! I need a red Massaccesi bag in my life pronto


----------



## msd_bags

Bagwis said:


> Hello ladies finally my sugar plum bespoke Zhoe arrived and my Phoebe in Nappa. I asked for my initials, stamp in the bags cost 40 euro for the moulding. Love it!!!




Wow!! Both beautiful and even made more special by the stamping! The plum Zhoe is just gorgeous!! Agree on the leather smell, soooo wonderful!


----------



## thedseer

Bagwis said:


> Here are the photos.



So pretty! Love the stamping!


----------



## Bagwis

Thanks everyone I'm glad I found this MM through this thread. I find I like the pebbled leather more than the Nappa red. I like thick and soft at the same time. The red is not the vibrant red I'm expecting it's darker than I anticipated. I will take better photos for the reference thread once the weather turned.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bagwis said:


> Here are the photos.




Gorgeous! I love the initials stamping.


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> Can you post some more photos when you can? The colour is so lovely.


Thank you Lady Sarah,  we know how I love color.  I am attaching a styling in navy and white to show the versatility of the violet. At least imo it goes quite nicely!


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> Here are the photos.




Beautiful!! I did nit know stamping initials or anything was an option!! Very cool!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> * CRISIS AVERTED *
> 
> Today I was careful not to wear my dark denim skirt or shorts with Ms. Pearl Grey (Minerva Midi). Yet, I still managed to mess up.
> 
> I came home this evening and found dark color transfer stains on the strap and back side of Ms. Pearl Grey!  I hadn't given a second thought to my black suede embroidered vest...
> 
> I avoided using a leather cleaner because I was afraid that any liquid would possibly set the stains. I thought it would be smarter to try a dry method first.
> 
> A long time ago, I had purchased a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers in the event of a handbag catastrophe. This being my first one, I was very curious if Mr. Clean would save my bag.
> 
> Very gently, I moved the Magic Eraser in circles over the leather. It worked!!!  The eraser lifted the dark stains off!  No harm to the leather.
> 
> Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are remarkable for lifting stains. At least on pebbled leather.
> 
> You can see the dark stains on the eraser. Ms. Pearl Grey is underneath.
> View attachment 3254585




I am SO glad everything came out ok! I have been there, done that with a cream bag before! Nice to know Mr Clean magic eraser IS magic!!


----------



## ladysarah

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you Lady Sarah,  we know how I love color.  I am attaching a styling in navy and white to show the versatility of the violet. At least imo it goes quite nicely!



Lovely! The colour is delicious and you are quite right- really lifts the neutral of the navy. The scarf ties it all together beautifully.


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you Lady Sarah,  we know how I love color.  I am attaching a styling in navy and white to show the versatility of the violet. At least imo it goes quite nicely!




This is a lovely combo. The violet really lifts the navy


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> * CRISIS AVERTED *
> 
> Today I was careful not to wear my dark denim skirt or shorts with Ms. Pearl Grey (Minerva Midi). Yet, I still managed to mess up.
> 
> I came home this evening and found dark color transfer stains on the strap and back side of Ms. Pearl Grey!  I hadn't given a second thought to my black suede embroidered vest...
> 
> I avoided using a leather cleaner because I was afraid that any liquid would possibly set the stains. I thought it would be smarter to try a dry method first.
> 
> A long time ago, I had purchased a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers in the event of a handbag catastrophe. This being my first one, I was very curious if Mr. Clean would save my bag.
> 
> Very gently, I moved the Magic Eraser in circles over the leather. It worked!!!  The eraser lifted the dark stains off!  No harm to the leather.
> 
> Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are remarkable for lifting stains. At least on pebbled leather.
> 
> You can see the dark stains on the eraser. Ms. Pearl Grey is underneath.
> View attachment 3254585




Argh! So glad this worked. I did this to a cream pebbled bag. Managed to get most of it off but am going to see if I can get these in the UK.


----------



## mkpurselover

ladysarah said:


> Lovely! The colour is delicious and you are quite right- really lifts the neutral of the navy. The scarf ties it all together beautifully.





VanBod1525 said:


> This is a lovely combo. The violet really lifts the navy



Thank you both!  I am trying to show that color can be versatile.  The scarf is silk, a gift from a gal pal and goes so nicely with the bag.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you Lady Sarah,  we know how I love color.  I am attaching a styling in navy and white to show the versatility of the violet. At least imo it goes quite nicely!




Lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

Mkpurselover, your violet Athena reminded me of the green Athena that I admired on Pinterest when I first discovered MM last year. (In the meantime, I got distracted by the other bags and colors.)

I finally ordered Athena in green ray nappa.  Here's a good pic of a swatch sent by Marco and Colette with light gold hardware on the left and silver on the right. I chose silver hardware and silver lining.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Mkpurselover, your violet Athena reminded me of the green Athena that I admired on Pinterest when I first discovered MM last year. (In the meantime, I got distracted by the other bags and colors.)
> 
> I finally ordered Athena in green ray nappa.  Here's a good pic of a swatch sent by Marco and Colette with light gold hardware on the left and silver on the right. I chose silver hardware and silver lining.
> 
> View attachment 3256523




That is going to be one gorgeous bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> That is going to be one gorgeous bag!




Yes!  It should look like this.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Yes!  It should look like this.
> View attachment 3256532




Stunning!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Mkpurselover, your violet Athena reminded me of the green Athena that I admired on Pinterest when I first discovered MM last year. (In the meantime, I got distracted by the other bags and colors.)
> 
> I finally ordered Athena in green ray nappa.  Here's a good pic of a swatch sent by Marco and Colette with light gold hardware on the left and silver on the right. I chose silver hardware and silver lining.
> 
> View attachment 3256523


Yea, very nice.  I'm all about the silver hardware and I got the silver lining also, makes it easier to see things that drop to the bottom of the bag! Look forward to pics.


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Mkpurselover, your violet Athena reminded me of the green Athena that I admired on Pinterest when I first discovered MM last year. (In the meantime, I got distracted by the other bags and colors.)
> 
> I finally ordered Athena in green ray nappa.  Here's a good pic of a swatch sent by Marco and Colette with light gold hardware on the left and silver on the right. I chose silver hardware and silver lining.
> 
> View attachment 3256523


This will turn out so beautiful  Are you getting it stamped with your initials too? I like that Marco does it under the flap. You know it's there without announcing it to the world.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Mkpurselover, your violet Athena reminded me of the green Athena that I admired on Pinterest when I first discovered MM last year. (In the meantime, I got distracted by the other bags and colors.)
> 
> I finally ordered Athena in green ray nappa.  Here's a good pic of a swatch sent by Marco and Colette with light gold hardware on the left and silver on the right. I chose silver hardware and silver lining.
> 
> View attachment 3256523




This is going to be FANTASTIC!! Love your choices!

I have gotten distracted many times when ordering...so glad you are catching up and finally getting it!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Yes!  It should look like this.
> View attachment 3256532




What a pretty color! It is a beautiful addition to your collection.


----------



## momasaurus

I'm gearing up for another bag purchase and need your input, ladies. The Midi zip Selene is still my favorite MM bag (and Ludmilla's plum is my favorite picture on this thread!). Wore my Zhoe last night to the opera. Now I'm drawn to the Angel, even though it's no longer featured on the website. Except for Tenkrat's lovlies, there are not too many pix in the thread, and not much info here.

Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!

But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> I'm gearing up for another bag purchase and need your input, ladies. The Midi zip Selene is still my favorite MM bag (and Ludmilla's plum is my favorite picture on this thread!). Wore my Zhoe last night to the opera. Now I'm drawn to the Angel, even though it's no longer featured on the website. Except for Tenkrat's lovlies, there are not too many pix in the thread, and not much info here.
> 
> Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!
> 
> But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I've also been in touch with Colette about the available nappa colors.  Some are those available from the first season.  For reference on what some of the colors look like, you may refer to page 66 of this thread for the swatches.  I keep this page in mind always.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Yes!  It should look like this.
> View attachment 3256532


Can't wait for you to get this beautiful green!!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> I've also been in touch with Colette about the available nappa colors.  Some are those available from the first season.  For reference on what some of the colors look like, you may refer to page 66 of this thread for the swatches.  I keep this page in mind always.


Perfect! Thanks so much for that link. I've just asked for some samples, now that I've narrowed it down.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> Perfect! Thanks so much for that link. I've just asked for some samples, now that I've narrowed it down.


Happy to help! I was looking for yellow or fuchsia pink, but they don't have. I will likely go for the neutral Dark Grey, if not Purple.


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> Happy to help! I was looking for yellow or fuchsia pink, but they don't have. I will likely go for the neutral Dark Grey, if not Purple.



I love grey. What bag are you ordering? Special lining?

I'm still hoping for more personal testimonials on the Angel....


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> I love grey. What bag are you ordering? Special lining?
> 
> I'm still hoping for more personal testimonials on the Angel....


I'm getting a midi Selene (not zip). I'll just go for the regular lining.

I think Soramillay also posted about the Angel, but the midi one.  I think there have been only a few posts on this bag.


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> I'm gearing up for another bag purchase and need your input, ladies. The Midi zip Selene is still my favorite MM bag (and Ludmilla's plum is my favorite picture on this thread!). Wore my Zhoe last night to the opera. Now I'm drawn to the Angel, even though it's no longer featured on the website. Except for Tenkrat's lovlies, there are not too many pix in the thread, and not much info here.
> 
> Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!
> 
> But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



TenKrat and I have photos of our Angel Midis in the MM reference thread. I don't think I know of anyone who made one in Nappa. Let me know if there are any particular details you're interested in? It's one of the bags I carry the most often, I hope Marco hasn't discontinued it because I would love another one at some point.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> * CRISIS AVERTED *
> 
> Today I was careful not to wear my dark denim skirt or shorts with Ms. Pearl Grey (Minerva Midi). Yet, I still managed to mess up.
> 
> I came home this evening and found dark color transfer stains on the strap and back side of Ms. Pearl Grey!  I hadn't given a second thought to my black suede embroidered vest...
> 
> I avoided using a leather cleaner because I was afraid that any liquid would possibly set the stains. I thought it would be smarter to try a dry method first.
> 
> A long time ago, I had purchased a box of Mr. Clean Magic Erasers in the event of a handbag catastrophe. This being my first one, I was very curious if Mr. Clean would save my bag.
> 
> Very gently, I moved the Magic Eraser in circles over the leather. It worked!!!  The eraser lifted the dark stains off!  No harm to the leather.
> 
> Mr. Clean Magic Erasers are remarkable for lifting stains. At least on pebbled leather.
> 
> You can see the dark stains on the eraser. Ms. Pearl Grey is underneath.
> View attachment 3254585



Thank goodness it worked! And your post saved me. It works on merinos too!!! Minor Jean transfer on taupe merinos...thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> I'm gearing up for another bag purchase and need your input, ladies. The Midi zip Selene is still my favorite MM bag (and Ludmilla's plum is my favorite picture on this thread!). Wore my Zhoe last night to the opera. Now I'm drawn to the Angel, even though it's no longer featured on the website. Except for Tenkrat's lovlies, there are not too many pix in the thread, and not much info here.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




I have an Angel midi in lead Africa...love it! The pocket organization on the outside is wonderful! I modified it with no tassels as TenKrat did, and honestly if I was ordering another, would maybe extend the handles a bit for shoulder wear in winter. I can wear it, but not with a coat. 

I think this is a highly overlooked style as I adore it!!

This is not the best picture of it...but here is mine!


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> I have an Angel midi in lead Africa...love it! The pocket organization on the outside is wonderful! I modified it with no tassels as TenKrat did, and honestly if I was ordering another, would maybe extend the handles a bit for shoulder wear in winter. I can wear it, but not with a coat.
> 
> I think this is a highly overlooked style as I adore it!!
> 
> This is not the best picture of it...but here is mine!
> 
> View attachment 3258526



Beautiful bag! Oh, I didn't realize I would have to ask for the handles to be extended. Thanks so much! I definitely need to use this as a shoulder bag, over a winter coat for sure.


----------



## djfmn

Bagwis said:


> Here are the photos.



Bagwis these are gorgeous love the plum leather it is stunning. Love both of them. Enjoy your amazing new Massaccesi  bags.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> This will turn out so beautiful  Are you getting it stamped with your initials too? I like that Marco does it under the flap. You know it's there without announcing it to the world.



No.  It's nice that Marco gives us the option, though.


----------



## djfmn

Bagwis said:


> Thanks everyone I'm glad I found this MM through this thread. I find I like the pebbled leather more than the Nappa red. I like thick and soft at the same time. The red is not the vibrant red I'm expecting it's darker than I anticipated. I will take better photos for the reference thread once the weather turned.



Bagwis I have a red midi Selene in pebbled leather and it is a stunning red it is the Amaranto leather. I will try and find a photo of it I think there is one in the reference section.


----------



## djfmn

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28604525&postcount=17

Bagwis this is the post with a photo of my red midi Selene. It is a little darker in color than this but it is a really pretty red.


----------



## tenKrat

momasaurus said:


> Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!
> 
> But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I gave my Bronze Africa Angel Midi to my mother because she loved it. She is just over 5' tall, so it's the right size for her. The front open pockets are a generous size. The back open pocket fits even more. Then, there are several other interior pockets. I own several MM styles, and I think the Angel is the best one for organizing your stuff.  

I own a full size Angel, which is a little too big for everyday use for most people. I still wear her even if I don't carry much because she is very comfortable to wear on the shoulder. Too big for me to wear cross-body, though. She's excellent for travel!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Thank goodness it worked! And your post saved me. It works on merinos too!!! Minor Jean transfer on taupe merinos...thank you!



Glad to have helped!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I have an Angel midi in lead Africa...love it! The pocket organization on the outside is wonderful! I modified it with no tassels as TenKrat did, and honestly if I was ordering another, would maybe extend the handles a bit for shoulder wear in winter. I can wear it, but not with a coat.
> 
> I think this is a highly overlooked style as I adore it!!
> 
> This is not the best picture of it...but here is mine!
> 
> View attachment 3258526



I think this is the first time I've seen her. Beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Well, this tenKrat ran 10K early this morning. That's done!  Heading out again to enjoy the sunny day here with my Zhoe in black vachetta. 




Bonus pic of cheery flowers


----------



## Bagwis

djfmn said:


> Bagwis these are gorgeous love the plum leather it is stunning. Love both of them. Enjoy your amazing new Massaccesi  bags.



Hi dj , thank you, they are lovely, I agree with you your red pebbled leather looks more the red I'm looking for.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> I gave my Bronze Africa Angel Midi to my mother because she loved it. She is just over 5' tall, so it's the right size for her. The front open pockets are a generous size. The back open pocket fits even more. Then, there are several other interior pockets. I own several MM styles, and I think the Angel is the best one for organizing your stuff.
> 
> I own a full size Angel, which is a little too big for everyday use for most people. I still wear her even if I don't carry much because she is very comfortable to wear on the shoulder. Too big for me to wear cross-body, though. She's excellent for travel!


Thank you so much for all this intel. I'm convinced about the midi Angel with slightly longer straps! Now to wait for color samples...


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> Beautiful bag! Oh, I didn't realize I would have to ask for the handles to be extended. Thanks so much! I definitely need to use this as a shoulder bag, over a winter coat for sure.




You may not need to...I am not tiny...I thinking has an 8 or 9 inch drop...for a coat, 10 is perfect for me. I can measure my drop for you if you would like? That way you an decide what works best for you?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Well, this tenKrat ran 10K early this morning. That's done!  Heading out again to enjoy the sunny day here with my Zhoe in black vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3258642
> 
> 
> Bonus pic of cheery flowers
> 
> View attachment 3258645



10K! Good for you!. The flowers are beautiful! (The bag too.   )


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> You may not need to...I am not tiny...I thinking has an 8 or 9 inch drop...for a coat, 10 is perfect for me. I can measure my drop for you if you would like? That way you an decide what works best for you?


I concur that the straps do not go over a winter coat. I wear mine crossbody in winter, and over the shoulder in summer.


----------



## Ludmilla

momasaurus said:


> I'm gearing up for another bag purchase and need your input, ladies. The Midi zip Selene is still my favorite MM bag (and Ludmilla's plum is my favorite picture on this thread!). Wore my Zhoe last night to the opera. Now I'm drawn to the Angel, even though it's no longer featured on the website. Except for Tenkrat's lovlies, there are not too many pix in the thread, and not much info here.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have an Angel (midi) they want to show off and talk about? I love smooth leathers. Have been writing to Colette about Nappas or Nabuk, but the colors are no longer shown on the website. Does anyone have a screen shot of Nappa colors? I welcome your ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm also wondering if any new shapes and sizes are planned for Spring/Summer, and when this might be announced?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Just read your comment on Miss Plum. [emoji4] thank you so much. She is feeling now very proud of herself. [emoji1]


----------



## momasaurus

Ludmilla said:


> Just read your comment on Miss Plum. [emoji4] thank you so much. She is feeling now very proud of herself. [emoji1]


Seriously. A beautiful photo. I hope you love the bag!


----------



## momasaurus

Found this on instagram: Angel with a shoulder strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

momasaurus said:


> Seriously. A beautiful photo. I hope you love the bag!




Yes, she is one of my favorites. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

momasaurus said:


> Found this on instagram: Angel with a shoulder strap!




I like it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone considered an Angel in Vacchetta? I wonder if Angel needs a softer leather...but I prefer the look of leathers like the Vacchettas. I am thinking about Angel with no tassels and longer shoulder straps in Vacchetta.


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone considered an Angel in Vacchetta? I wonder if Angel needs a softer leather...but I prefer the look of leathers like the Vacchettas. I am thinking about Angel with no tassels and longer shoulder straps in Vacchetta.


I think it could work, especially without tassels. It would just be a more structured bag but the Angel design is not particularly slouchy either. It's kind of in between. In merinos, it would be very slouchy. In vachetta I think it would be stiff enough to stand on its own. Just note that the full size Angel is big! Do you want a bag that is both big and structured?


----------



## soramillay

Since we have a little lull between reveals, let's talk about the upcoming S/S 2016! What are you hoping to see?

Moonfancy has hinted that there will be new designs (ooh!). I have been wishing for a lovely pink pebbled. But actually I think what I want even more is a new Africa color, something dark and rich with that metallic sheen.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I think it could work, especially without tassels. It would just be a more structured bag but the Angel design is not particularly slouchy either. It's kind of in between. In merinos, it would be very slouchy. In vachetta I think it would be stiff enough to stand on its own. Just note that the full size Angel is big! Do you want a bag that is both big and structured?




I like medium structure, and prefer to carry either one big bag or a small bag inside a tote for my daily commute. Full size angel could work, especially with all the great pockets. Thinking it might be heavy in Vacchetta though.


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> Since we have a little lull between reveals, let's talk about the upcoming S/S 2016! What are you hoping to see?
> 
> Moonfancy has hinted that there will be new designs (ooh!). I have been wishing for a lovely pink pebbled. But actually I think what I want even more is a new Africa color, something dark and rich with that metallic sheen.



I would love to see some more smaller bag options.


----------



## ajamy

thedseer said:


> I would love to see some more smaller bag options.


I too would like to see some smaller bags - a midi sized diva would be great


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> I would love to see some more smaller bag options.











ajamy said:


> I too would like to see some smaller bags - a midi sized diva would be great



Me too!  I  actually asked about the possibility of a smaller Athena (similar in size to little miss M who is not that little.) But Marco said it would compromise the design.   
I love Athena,  but she's just too big for me. I  would loooove a smaller bag that's not tiny.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...who has seen the last blog???  I swoon!!



http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ok...who has seen the last blog???  I swoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/




That's my Midi Minerva! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## renza

Odebdo said:


> Ok...who has seen the last blog???  I swoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/



Oh my   Now I wish I had waited for a plum Zhoe instead of buying my red Zhoe last year! The plum leather is so pretty!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Ok...who has seen the last blog???  I swoon!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/




I have!  Your Soulmate is gorgeous!  My Ocean bracelet is pretty.  And those Plum Zhoes (I ordered a mini) -- I can hardly wait.  I love how the Pearl Grey Phoebe with marine lining turned out.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I have!  Your Soulmate is gorgeous!  My Ocean bracelet is pretty.  And those Plum Zhoes (I ordered a mini) -- I can hardly wait.  I love how the Pearl Grey Phoebe with marine lining turned out.



Several of the bags there are mine   My plum pebbled lovelies...miniZ and Soulmate midi....and the apple green and gold africa Flora's are both mine too....and I do believe the smoke grey nubuck that was about to be cut was mine too lol!  I am going to get one big old box of Italian goodness when these finally ship!

I love love love these sneak peaks and inside looks Massaccesi gives us!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Since we have a little lull between reveals, let's talk about the upcoming S/S 2016! What are you hoping to see?
> 
> Moonfancy has hinted that there will be new designs (ooh!). I have been wishing for a lovely pink pebbled. But actually I think what I want even more is a new Africa color, something dark and rich with that metallic sheen.




I would like to see a blush pink pebbled leather, too. I hope for another structured bag in the lineup that is midi or mini size.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> I too would like to see some smaller bags - a midi sized diva would be great




Yes!  A smaller Diva would be perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Me too!  I  actually asked about the possibility of a smaller Athena (similar in size to little miss M who is not that little.) But Marco said it would compromise the design.
> I love Athena,  but she's just too big for me. I  would loooove a smaller bag that's not tiny.




Oh, too bad that a smaller Athena is not possible. I've thought of that also. Oh, well. I still like Athena! I cannot wait to see my green ray Athena.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> That's my Midi Minerva! [emoji173]&#65039;




She looks awesome.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I have!  Your Soulmate is gorgeous!  My Ocean bracelet is pretty.  And those Plum Zhoes (I ordered a mini) -- I can hardly wait.  I love how the Pearl Grey Phoebe with marine lining turned out.




Yes, the Marine lining and Pearl grey leather are perfect together.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Several of the bags there are mine   My plum pebbled lovelies...miniZ and Soulmate midi....and the apple green and gold africa Flora's are both mine too....and I do believe the smoke grey nubuck that was about to be cut was mine too lol!  I am going to get one big old box of Italian goodness when these finally ship!
> 
> 
> 
> I love love love these sneak peaks and inside looks Massaccesi gives us!




Sneak peeks!  Sneak peeks!  I like sneak peeks, too! 

Your Floras are so cute. I like the Apple Green in small doses, as in your Flora. 

I ordered a white pebbled Flora as well. I cannot do a handbag in white, but I can do white leather in a very small bag like Flora.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm tempted by the storm grey nubuck, but I'm still uncertain of the leather even though I've heard that it's actually quite durable. Hmmm.....


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> That's my Midi Minerva! [emoji173]&#65039;




It's gorgeous!! Is this your first of this style?


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I would like to see a blush pink pebbled leather, too. I hope for another structured bag in the lineup that is midi or mini size.




Blush would be gorgeous!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Yes, the Marine lining and Pearl grey leather are perfect together.




Yes! This combo is Devine!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> It's gorgeous!! Is this your first of this style?




Thanks! Yes, I had a full size Minerva but sold it. It was much too large for me. This one is the midi size with longer flap. Hoping it works out!


----------



## soramillay

Everything is so gorgeous! I love these behind the scenes peeks.! The marine lining is going to be a top choice for me from now on...


----------



## soramillay

Can I ask Minnie owners-- does the short flap just not work? I prefer the look of the short flap to the longer flap but I suppose it defeats the purpose if it doesn't cover the pockets well?


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> Can I ask Minnie owners-- does the short flap just not work? I prefer the look of the short flap to the longer flap but I suppose it defeats the purpose if it doesn't cover the pockets well?




I have a Minnie and it is just fine...I store my keys and cell in them, one in each pocket and nothing comes out or anything. I prefer the look longer so if I order another I would probably do longer, but functionality is fine and I like being able to reach in without taking it off my shoulder!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I'm tempted by the storm grey nubuck, but I'm still uncertain of the leather even though I've heard that it's actually quite durable. Hmmm.....




The Nabuk is quite durable.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Yes! This combo is Devine!!




The marine lining is what Marco chose for Beloved Ocean; I  wanted a blue lining and asked him to pick the color he thought worked best.  Since then, it's been my favorite color of lining -- and I didn't even know its name until reading about it in the blog today.  Whenever I placed an order, I would tell Colette to use the same color lining that is in Beloved Ocean and then say that Marco knows which color that is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I think the plum phoebe is mine... Well maybe it is!!!


----------



## gack

That Minerva is AMAZINGGGGGG


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Can I ask Minnie owners-- does the short flap just not work? I prefer the look of the short flap to the longer flap but I suppose it defeats the purpose if it doesn't cover the pockets well?




I don't really use the outside pockets but if you're gonna use them for small items I think they work. The pockets are not loose that contents would just prop out.


----------



## anabg

I got my bags from the sample sale on Thursday!!  I am away at the moment but will post pics when I get back on Sunday.


----------



## soramillay

Awesome, thank you everyone! I think I will get my Minnie with top zip closure but keep the regular flap then.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I got my bags from the sample sale on Thursday!!  I am away at the moment but will post pics when I get back on Sunday.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Awesome, thank you everyone! I think I will get my Minnie with top zip closure but keep the regular flap then.




What leather did you choose?


----------



## tenKrat

My bag for today, African Bronze Flora. I love to use my Floras on the weekends.  Cute bags for sure!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> My bag for today, African Bronze Flora. I love to use my Floras on the weekends.  Cute bags for sure!
> 
> View attachment 3264636



Pretty!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> What leather did you choose?


I haven't ordered yet. Waiting to see what Spring brings!


----------



## Juliemvis

Any news when the SS16 collection is out [emoji12]


----------



## anabg

Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.




Wow!! Both are beautiful...I am a but partial to that pop of blue though as blue is my favorite color!! 

Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.




The Cappuccino is a pretty brown.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> The Cappuccino is a pretty brown.







Odebdo said:


> Wow!! Both are beautiful...I am a but partial to that pop of blue though as blue is my favorite color!!
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you, both.  I can't wait for the weekend so I can use the mini zhoe.  The penelope is probably going to go inside some of my bags or is going to be a summer weekend bag.


----------



## pbnjam

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.




Cobalt blue is a very pretty color. I'm not sure if anyone has done a mini zhoe wimb. I wonder how much can fit in there. Penelope looks like a very spacious pouch. Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.




Wow just gorgeous. Love both of them. The pebbled Cappuccino is really a pretty color and the Cobalt Blue is a lovely shade of blue. Enjoy these gorgeous new bags.


----------



## anabg

pbnjam said:


> Cobalt blue is a very pretty color. I'm not sure if anyone has done a mini zhoe wimb. I wonder how much can fit in there. Penelope looks like a very spacious pouch. Congrats!











djfmn said:


> Wow just gorgeous. Love both of them. The pebbled Cappuccino is really a pretty color and the Cobalt Blue is a lovely shade of blue. Enjoy these gorgeous new bags.



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Here they are.  Penelope in Pebbled Cappuccino and Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.


I was tempted by this cobalt blue during the sample sale.  Congrats!!


----------



## lenie

My beautiful bags have finally arrived! They were stuck in customs in Italy for 3 weeks, but once they got to New York, I got them in 2 days.
1. Dark brown vachetta Aphrodite-- gorgeous, rich expresso-dark Godiva chocolate color with a beautiful sheen. The color is so rich and deep. It's not so dark that it would be mistaken for black.
2. Rust vachetta regular Minerva-best of everything-the color is so beautiful and Minerva is one of my favorite styles. I wasn't sure if the vachetta leather would work for the Minerva style because it's not as smooshy as the pebbled leather. This is a little more structured than my other Minerva's, but I can see this softening nicely when worn
3. Mahogany vachetta regular size Selene(from sample sale): love this mahogany vachetta. It is in between the dark brown and the rust in terms of depth of color, a nice medium shade with a slightly reddish undertone. I thought it was going to be more red from previous comments, buts it's the perfect medium brown shade.
4. Miss M in Taupe from the sample sale- very elegant, classy bag. It looks more high end than a regular tote but definitely wearable. The taupe calf is a great neutral

Now I have every brown vachetta color and I can't say which one is my favorite. They are all gorgeous and have a slightly different personality. Which one should I use first? What a wonderful dilemma!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> My beautiful bags have finally arrived! They were stuck in customs in Italy for 3 weeks, but once they got to New York, I got them in 2 days.
> 1. Dark brown vachetta Aphrodite-- gorgeous, rich expresso-dark Godiva chocolate color with a beautiful sheen. The color is so rich and deep. It's not so dark that it would be mistaken for black.
> 2. Rust vachetta regular Minerva-best of everything-the color is so beautiful and Minerva is one of my favorite styles. I wasn't sure if the vachetta leather would work for the Minerva style because it's not as smooshy as the pebbled leather. This is a little more structured than my other Minerva's, but I can see this softening nicely when worn
> 3. Mahogany vachetta regular size Selene(from sample sale): love this mahogany vachetta. It is in between the dark brown and the rust in terms of depth of color, a nice medium shade with a slightly reddish undertone. I thought it was going to be more red from previous comments, buts it's the perfect medium brown shade.
> 4. Miss M in Taupe from the sample sale- very elegant, classy bag. It looks more high end than a regular tote but definitely wearable. The taupe calf is a great neutral
> 
> Now I have every brown vachetta color and I can't say which one is my favorite. They are all gorgeous and have a slightly different personality. Which one should I use first? What a wonderful dilemma!



Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## msd_bags

Me too! I'd like to see pls. [emoji4]


----------



## Julija

lenie said:


> My beautiful bags have finally arrived! They were stuck in customs in Italy for 3 weeks, but once they got to New York, I got them in 2 days.
> 1. Dark brown vachetta Aphrodite-- gorgeous, rich expresso-dark Godiva chocolate color with a beautiful sheen. The color is so rich and deep. It's not so dark that it would be mistaken for black.
> 2. Rust vachetta regular Minerva-best of everything-the color is so beautiful and Minerva is one of my favorite styles. I wasn't sure if the vachetta leather would work for the Minerva style because it's not as smooshy as the pebbled leather. This is a little more structured than my other Minerva's, but I can see this softening nicely when worn
> 3. Mahogany vachetta regular size Selene(from sample sale): love this mahogany vachetta. It is in between the dark brown and the rust in terms of depth of color, a nice medium shade with a slightly reddish undertone. I thought it was going to be more red from previous comments, buts it's the perfect medium brown shade.
> 4. Miss M in Taupe from the sample sale- very elegant, classy bag. It looks more high end than a regular tote but definitely wearable. The taupe calf is a great neutral
> 
> Now I have every brown vachetta color and I can't say which one is my favorite. They are all gorgeous and have a slightly different personality. Which one should I use first? What a wonderful dilemma!



Wow, i'm so excited for you. Can't wait to see!


----------



## lenie

I'll get pictures this weekend.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My beautiful bags have finally arrived! They were stuck in customs in Italy for 3 weeks, but once they got to New York, I got them in 2 days.
> 1. Dark brown vachetta Aphrodite-- gorgeous, rich expresso-dark Godiva chocolate color with a beautiful sheen. The color is so rich and deep. It's not so dark that it would be mistaken for black.
> 2. Rust vachetta regular Minerva-best of everything-the color is so beautiful and Minerva is one of my favorite styles. I wasn't sure if the vachetta leather would work for the Minerva style because it's not as smooshy as the pebbled leather. This is a little more structured than my other Minerva's, but I can see this softening nicely when worn
> 3. Mahogany vachetta regular size Selene(from sample sale): love this mahogany vachetta. It is in between the dark brown and the rust in terms of depth of color, a nice medium shade with a slightly reddish undertone. I thought it was going to be more red from previous comments, buts it's the perfect medium brown shade.
> 4. Miss M in Taupe from the sample sale- very elegant, classy bag. It looks more high end than a regular tote but definitely wearable. The taupe calf is a great neutral
> 
> Now I have every brown vachetta color and I can't say which one is my favorite. They are all gorgeous and have a slightly different personality. Which one should I use first? What a wonderful dilemma!




So many gorgeous bags!! Congrats and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## anabg

Waiting patiently for pictures of Lenie's bags....


----------



## gack

anabg said:


> Waiting patiently for pictures of Lenie's bags....



Waiting only slightly less patiently than anabg.....


----------



## lenie

gack said:


> Waiting only slightly less patiently than anabg.....




I'm sorry to keep you all waiting. By the time I usually get home from work, it's too dark and I'm not off until the weekend.


----------



## Juliemvis

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.co.uk/...I've ordered blue metallic phoebe can't wait [emoji7]


----------



## Hanelisi

Juliemvis said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.co.uk/...I've ordered blue metallic phoebe can't wait [emoji7]



Just FYI, the sale starts today, Friday 12th at 4pm CET. I don't think any emails sent in before that time will be counted, so make sure you get your order in as the sale begins, whatever timezone you are in!

I have my eye on something too, damn these pretty swatches making me


----------



## Juliemvis

Oh no I'm working at that time until 7.30 pm uk time [emoji24][emoji24]. I want two phoebe bags . I've emailed to ask hopefully they will accept my order fingers crossed for me [emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Hanelisi

Juliemvis said:


> Oh no I'm working at that time until 7.30 pm uk time [emoji24][emoji24]. I want two phoebe bags . I've emailed to ask hopefully they will accept my order fingers crossed for me [emoji29][emoji29]



Best of luck! I am working too, but gonna keep a sneaky eye on the time and hopefully get an email into Colette in time


----------



## soramillay

I am tempted by that purple Athene leather. It looks like the only non metallic one in the list. I do love a good purple. Ugh I have to sit on my hands and think about this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Midi Minerva is here! Picking up from post office soon.


----------



## soramillay

Fortunately for me the purple Athene can only make 2 phoebes, not a full size bag so I shall save my pennies for Spring. FYI for anyone interested in this leather.


----------



## Juliemvis

Hanelisi said:


> Best of luck! I am working too, but gonna keep a sneaky eye on the time and hopefully get an email into Colette in time




Yay placed my order .blue metallic phoebe and grey metallic flora [emoji7][emoji7][emoji2]


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> Yay placed my order .blue metallic phoebe and grey metallic flora [emoji7][emoji7][emoji2]




These will be beautiful!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> My Midi Minerva is here! Picking up from post office soon.




Ooooohhhhh!!! Please let us know what you think of it once you have it in hand!


----------



## Hanelisi

Juliemvis said:


> Yay placed my order .blue metallic phoebe and grey metallic flora [emoji7][emoji7][emoji2]



Woohoo! Congrats on great choices, can't wait to see all the reveal pics!


----------



## gack

That black #8 is so hot. In a full selene zip wowser. I'm so glad and so sorry at the same time that it's sold out


----------



## gack

lenie said:


> I'm sorry to keep you all waiting. By the time I usually get home from work, it's too dark and I'm not off until the weekend.



No!  I'm just excited to see the pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ooooohhhhh!!! Please let us know what you think of it once you have it in hand!




I have it and it's gorgeous! Pics in the daylight tomorrow!


----------



## lenie

gack said:


> That black #8 is so hot. In a full selene zip wowser. I'm so glad and so sorry at the same time that it's sold out




I got this black in the regular Selene, silver hardware and silver lining. I don't need another black bag, but Colette said it was super glossy and soft. Oh well, at least black bags are always useful and I think it would be really pretty in this leather.


----------



## tastangan

soramillay said:


> Fortunately for me the purple Athene can only make 2 phoebes, not a full size bag so I shall save my pennies for Spring. FYI for anyone interested in this leather.



Thanks for posting. I wanted this leather in an Angel Midi and was told it sold out. I'm surprised they didn't mark this leather as bring limited two the 2 phoebes though.


----------



## ajamy

Juliemvis said:


> Yay placed my order .blue metallic phoebe and grey metallic flora [emoji7][emoji7][emoji2]




I've asked for a Stella in the Pewter metallic.  I thought it looked like the old BE pewter crash and Collette confirmed it is just like that.  My Love Me mini in that leather is one of my favourite bags - its an amazingly hard wearing metallic that still looks really good after four years.


----------



## Moonstarr

I'm also getting some of the Pewter Metallic. When I saw it, I right away thought it seemed similar as well to the BE pewter crash. I've been trying to be good, but who can resist a sale?  I'm getting a Selene Midi with silver hardware and purple lining. I would normally want to add the zips, but with this leather I felt it didn't need anything extra to make it pop. Can't wait! I haven't bought a bag since the group black merinos soulmates order.


----------



## lenie

Here is a group shot:



Dark brown vachetta and Rust vachetta




Dark brown vachetta and mahogany vachetta



Rust and mahogany vachetta


----------



## lenie

One more pic of dark brown and mahogany- up close to seethe difference in color. Sorry- the lighting wasn't as good as I would have liked to show the differences in color and shading.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## Odebdo

Oh my....LuvAll and lenie....you both have just received some LOVELY bags!

I, too, could not pass up the pewter metallic leather...ordered a midi Soulmate with black nappa handles....cannot wait!


----------



## anabg

Lovely bags, ladies.  Love all the vachetta colors.


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Here is a group shot:
> View attachment 3272399
> 
> 
> Dark brown vachetta and Rust vachetta
> View attachment 3272404
> 
> 
> 
> Dark brown vachetta and mahogany vachetta
> View attachment 3272405
> 
> 
> Rust and mahogany vachetta
> View attachment 3272416


What a lovely brown collection you now have! Lenie, you will be the go-to person when we need advice on the different vachetta colors.


----------



## anabg

I would be interested to know how long the vachetta leather takes to soften.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> Here is a group shot:
> View attachment 3272399
> 
> 
> Dark brown vachetta and Rust vachetta
> View attachment 3272404
> 
> 
> 
> Dark brown vachetta and mahogany vachetta
> View attachment 3272405
> 
> 
> Rust and mahogany vachetta
> View attachment 3272416



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> What a lovely brown collection you now have! Lenie, you will be the go-to person when we need advice on the different vachetta colors.




I think the vachetta leathers are some of the best quality leathers that I have seen. I think they will get better with time. I hope there are more vachetta leathers in the future.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> One more pic of dark brown and mahogany- up close to seethe difference in color. Sorry- the lighting wasn't as good as I would have liked to show the differences in color and shading.



Oh wow Lenie!! So much beauty here!! Enjoy your bags!



LuvAllBags said:


> Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.



Such a lovely bag!! Congrats and I hope the midi size works for you.


----------



## Moonstarr

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 3272507
> View attachment 3272508
> View attachment 3272509


Gorgeous bags! I am loving the Mahogany and Rust Vacchetta!


----------



## gack

lenie said:


> I got this black in the regular Selene, silver hardware and silver lining. I don't need another black bag, but Colette said it was super glossy and soft. Oh well, at least black bags are always useful and I think it would be really pretty in this leather.



Can't wait to see it, I will roll around on the floor gnashing my teeth and pulling my hair in a rage of envy.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> One more pic of dark brown and mahogany- up close to seethe difference in color. Sorry- the lighting wasn't as good as I would have liked to show the differences in color and shading.
> View attachment 3272426







LuvAllBags said:


> Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 3272507
> View attachment 3272508
> View attachment 3272509




Gorgeous vachetta leathers! I wonder if there is any weight difference between vachetta and pebble. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous vachetta leathers! I wonder if there is any weight difference between vachetta and pebble. Looks gorgeous!




I don't have a comparison, but I can tell you I think the Vacchetta is pretty heavy. Using it on a bag with the big flap and all those magnets adds to the weight.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> I don't have a comparison, but I can tell you I think the Vacchetta is pretty heavy. Using it on a bag with the big flap and all those magnets adds to the weight.




Thanks for the response. I have the pebbled one and the weight is not heavy for me. So probably the vachetta one is heavier. Congrats on your bag. Hope to see how it softens up!


----------



## lenie

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous vachetta leathers! I wonder if there is any weight difference between vachetta and pebble. Looks gorgeous!




When I compare my Minerva's in both leathers, I think the vachetta is s little heavier than the pebbled leather. The vachetta is a little thicker, more substantial than the pebbled.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> When I compare my Minerva's in both leathers, I think the vachetta is s little heavier than the pebbled leather. The vachetta is a little thicker, more substantial than the pebbled.




Thanks for the confirmation. The vachetta looks gorgeous. But the weight may be a deal breaker. I should consider vachetta on another style. Wondering when or if there will be new styles!


----------



## thedseer

Can't wait to see everyone's Valentine's sale bags. I ended up ordering a pair - pewter flora and blue metallic Phoebe. Can't wait!


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's Valentine's sale bags. I ended up ordering a pair - pewter flora and blue metallic Phoebe. Can't wait!




I ordered the blue metallic phoebe as well [emoji1] [emoji12]


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> I ordered the blue metallic phoebe as well [emoji1] [emoji12]



Excellent choice


----------



## Odebdo

I have the motherload of boxes heading my way from Italy...I have had Marco hold shipment and well...just kept adding!! I am not sure how I will open it as I will go into leather overload if I open them all at once!! So once the box gets here I will be able to start showing some beauties!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I have the motherload of boxes heading my way from Italy...I have had Marco hold shipment and well...just kept adding!! I am not sure how I will open it as I will go into leather overload if I open them all at once!! So once the box gets here I will be able to start showing some beauties!!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Can't wait to see!




Same here -- I just kept adding!  But my package has finally shipped.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Same here -- I just kept adding!  But my package has finally shipped.




Oh Yay!!! I'm glad I get to look forward to your reveals as well!!


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> Same here -- I just kept adding!  But my package has finally shipped.



Nice! Looking forward to your reveals!


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> I have the motherload of boxes heading my way from Italy...I have had Marco hold shipment and well...just kept adding!! I am not sure how I will open it as I will go into leather overload if I open them all at once!! So once the box gets here I will be able to start showing some beauties!!




Wow can't wait to see


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 3272507
> View attachment 3272508
> View attachment 3272509



This color is stunning!


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone know the exact weight of the pebbled leather Selene midi without zippers? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Odebdo

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone know the exact weight of the pebbled leather Selene midi without zippers? Thanks in advance!




If nobody else Chimes in, I can try to dig mine out and weigh it. I do know, I don't consider it a heavy bag, but I know that is subjective to us all.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks! I have shoulder issues. Does the bag loose it's shape when empty? Also how long does it take to receive a bag when ordered and do they take cc or do you have to have paypal?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I have shoulder issues. Does the bag loose it's shape when empty? Also how long does it take to receive a bag when ordered and do they take cc or do you have to have paypal?




They work on a bag from 5-15 days. They will let you know if they need more time. Then shipping will take maybe a week, depending on how soon the package is processed at customs. I've always used Paypal with them, but I seem to recall somebody mentioning using cc.

The Selene is not a structured bag so it slouches a bit when not on the shoulder. Here is a car shot, I hope it gives you an idea on the leather.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> They work on a bag from 5-15 days. They will let you know if they need more time. Then shipping will take maybe a week, depending on how soon the package is processed at customs. I've always used Paypal with them, but I seem to recall somebody mentioning using cc.
> 
> The Selene is not a structured bag so it slouches a bit when not on the shoulder. Here is a car shot, I hope it gives you an idea on the leather.
> View attachment 3276121



Thank you so much.


----------



## soramillay

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you so much.


Also don't hesitate to ask Colette any questions or ask her for swatches of the leather if you need to feel them. She was a TPFer and had the most Massaccesi bags before Marco hired her as his rep, so you can treat her like one of us. 

I assume you want the open top, but just know you can ask for a zip top closure too if you want things more secure.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> They work on a bag from 5-15 days. They will let you know if they need more time. Then shipping will take maybe a week, depending on how soon the package is processed at customs. I've always used Paypal with them, but I seem to recall somebody mentioning using cc.
> 
> The Selene is not a structured bag so it slouches a bit when not on the shoulder. Here is a car shot, I hope it gives you an idea on the leather.
> View attachment 3276121



Is the grey bag they posted on Facebook your bag he is working on? It is so pretty.


----------



## carterazo

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks! I have shoulder issues. Does the bag loose it's shape when empty? Also how long does it take to receive a bag when ordered and do they take cc or do you have to have paypal?



They do take cc's. I paid for mine with amex and even with international exchange rate fees it ended up being a few dollars less than with paypal.
My package  (only one bag) took about 10 days to get to me. I was not charged any customs fees.
HTH!


----------



## dcooney4

Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Is the grey bag they posted on Facebook your bag he is working on? It is so pretty.




I think it might be because it shows the features I requested - marine lining, top zipper closure and the dark/smoke grey nappa leather! I'm so excited!!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I think it might be because it shows the features I requested - marine lining, top zipper closure and the dark/smoke grey nappa leather! I'm so excited!!



It looks beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I think it might be because it shows the features I requested - marine lining, top zipper closure and the dark/smoke grey nappa leather! I'm so excited!!




It's gorgeous!


----------



## Odebdo

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone know the exact weight of the pebbled leather Selene midi without zippers? Thanks in advance!




I was able to finally weigh mine...when i wore it and weighed myself i came at 2.2 lbs...when I set it on my shipping scale 1lb 15 oz...so right around 2 pounds, pebbled leather, no zips midi Selene


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I think it might be because it shows the features I requested - marine lining, top zipper closure and the dark/smoke grey nappa leather! I'm so excited!!



It really is pretty!


----------



## dcooney4

Odebdo said:


> I was able to finally weigh mine...when i wore it and weighed myself i came at 2.2 lbs...when I set it on my shipping scale 1lb 15 oz...so right around 2 pounds, pebbled leather, no zips midi Selene



Thank you!  It is a bit heavier then I should go, but perhaps when my shoulder hurts a bit less I can give one a try. I keep looking at them and they are so pretty.


----------



## anabg

I went away on a conference and brought cappuccino Penelope with me for the dinners with coworkers.  The color was the perfect neutral and it fits so much...


----------



## Odebdo

dcooney4 said:


> Thank you!  It is a bit heavier then I should go, but perhaps when my shoulder hurts a bit less I can give one a try. I keep looking at them and they are so pretty.




Merinos might be lighter? I don't have one in that leather though to see.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I went away on a conference and brought cappuccino Penelope with me for the dinners with coworkers.  The color was the perfect neutral and it fits so much...




Sounds great! I have not used mine yet as I sadly do not get out much!


----------



## msd_bags

I went on a visit to a wind farm and brought my midi Soulmate with me. The power plant just went on commercial operations in December and the people there are still working on re-vegetation of the area. It really was a beautiful place! And so windy!! [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

Did you see the pictures of the available nappa leather colors on Colette's blog? The colors are gorgeous! I checked with Colette, and these are all limited. Once they are gone, Marco will not reorder because of the quantity that is needed per order. The only other option for a re-order once a color sells out is to do a group bespoke. I really like the nude pink and dark green nappa!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Did you see the pictures of the available nappa leather colors on Colette's blog? The colors are gorgeous! I checked with Colette, and these are all limited. Once they are gone, Marco will not reorder because of the quantity that is needed per order. The only other option for a re-order once a color sells out is to do a group bespoke. I really like the nude pink and dark green nappa!




I love the colors!! But this info is good to know as I did not know they were limited! I have an orange Phoebe and it is wonderful!

Is there a bag you are thinking on? Those colors are beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

I miss seeing Moonfancy on the TPF she has not been around here in ages. I loved when she got a group bespoke together (although my wallet didn't - not that it ever stopped me from joining them). She seems to have disappeared from here completely. I really miss her enthusiasm and all her fun ideas. Wonder why she is not posting at all.


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> I love the colors!! But this info is good to know as I did not know they were limited! I have an orange Phoebe and it is wonderful!
> 
> Is there a bag you are thinking on? Those colors are beautiful!




I got an Aphrodite in the nude pink with silver hardware and silver lining.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I got an Aphrodite in the nude pink with silver hardware and silver lining.




Oooohhhh!!! An Aphrodite in Nappa! Did you do nude pink handles as well? Sounds beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I miss seeing Moonfancy on the TPF she has not been around here in ages. I loved when she got a group bespoke together (although my wallet didn't - not that it ever stopped me from joining them). She seems to have disappeared from here completely. I really miss her enthusiasm and all her fun ideas. Wonder why she is not posting at all.




I miss her whimsical posts too...I am hopeful she is caught up in a novel she is writing and will be back!

Anyone can put together group bespokes though! Do you have something in mind??


----------



## Odebdo

My box of goodies in now on US soil...so now we just need to clear customs and get to me!! Sometimes the shipping wait is the hardest!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> My box of goodies in now on US soil...so now we just need to clear customs and get to me!! Sometimes the shipping wait is the hardest!!




Yay!


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Yay!




I just checked -- my shipment is now on US soil, too!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I got an Aphrodite in the nude pink with silver hardware and silver lining.


Wow, sounds lovely!! I am a nappa lover and I really would like to see this bag. 



Odebdo said:


> My box of goodies in now on US soil...so now we just need to clear customs and get to me!! Sometimes the shipping wait is the hardest!!





Tankgirl said:


> I just checked -- my shipment is now on US soil, too!


Yay for your soon to be reveals!!   They have shipped my order as well (to Asia).


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> Wow, sounds lovely!! I am a nappa lover and I really would like to see this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for your soon to be reveals!!   They have shipped my order as well (to Asia).




How exciting!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> My box of goodies in now on US soil...so now we just need to clear customs and get to me!! Sometimes the shipping wait is the hardest!!





Tankgirl said:


> I just checked -- my shipment is now on US soil, too!



Can't wait for your reveals!


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhh!!! An Aphrodite in Nappa! Did you do nude pink handles as well? Sounds beautiful!




Yes, I did order it with nude pink handles.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I went on a visit to a wind farm and brought my midi Soulmate with me. The power plant just went on commercial operations in December and the people there are still working on re-vegetation of the area. It really was a beautiful place! And so windy!! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3280700



Your bags is beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My box of goodies in now on US soil...so now we just need to clear customs and get to me!! Sometimes the shipping wait is the hardest!!







Tankgirl said:


> I just checked -- my shipment is now on US soil, too!




Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I got an Aphrodite in the nude pink with silver hardware and silver lining.




Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Your bags is beautiful.


Thanks DC!


----------



## Odebdo

The Massaccesi facebook page just announced that Deep Blue Africa leather is back in stock!!! Super excited as I love this leather!!! 

I have been carrying my group bespoke Midi soulmate the past several weeks and the leather is so gorgeous!! I am getting a Zhoe and a full size Selene in this leather...full size so I have more of it to carry lol! 

Here is my midi soulmate shotgun shot...I just drool over this leather!! So excited Marco was able to source more!

Anyone else jumping on the Blue Africa ship??


----------



## Odebdo

Just in case anyone is not on Facebook and is thinking about Blue Africa....they just posted there is only enough now for 2 more orders!!


----------



## Tankgirl

That went fast!


----------



## soramillay

Blue Africa is my favourite leather out of the four bags I have. I hope there will be a new Africa color coming!


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> Blue Africa is my favourite leather out of the four bags I have. I hope there will be a new Africa color coming!




I would love to see a deep red Africa or bottle green...or a light blush pink with a shimmer....I'm a sucker for the Africa leathers, but the blue is my favorite!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> That went fast!




I saw your reveal in the reference thread...but what leathers are those minus the flora that was Celeste merinos and I also recognize the plum pebbled Zhoe!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I saw your reveal in the reference thread...but what leathers are those minus the flora that was Celeste merinos and I also recognize the plum pebbled Zhoe!




The 2 Phoebes are in pebbled leather (turquoise and Pearl Grey).  The Flora and the Zhoe are in Celeste Blue Merinos.  Then, as you noted, there is the mini Zhoe in plum pebbled.  Did you receive your Mini Soulmate in plum yet?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> The 2 Phoebes are in pebbled leather (turquoise and Pearl Grey).  The Flora and the Zhoe are in Celeste Blue Merinos.  Then, as you noted, there is the mini Zhoe in plum pebbled.  Did you receive your Mini Soulmate in plum yet?




My box has not made it out of US Customs yet...It has to be a rather large box as it has a lot in it...so maybe that is slowing it down...my fingers are still crossed it will move and make it to me by weekend!

I love the way Celeste merinos looks!! And I adore the Floras and Phoebe's...so useful! 

I keep forgetting  the bracelets etc...how much are those and how do you plan to use it?


----------



## thedseer

I love the Celeste merinos. I am totally in love with my merinos soulmate-the merinos leather is just fantastic.


----------



## lenie

My Celeste Diva and black Selene from the leather sale arrived today, but I have to pick them up from the post office in the morning. Pictures to come this weekend!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> My Celeste Diva and black Selene from the leather sale arrived today, but I have to pick them up from the post office in the morning. Pictures to come this weekend!



Can't wait!


----------



## DesigningStyle

tenKrat said:


> My bag for today---Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos. So chewy!
> 
> View attachment 3248203





Odebdo said:


> The Massaccesi facebook page just announced that Deep Blue Africa leather is back in stock!!! Super excited as I love this leather!!!
> 
> I have been carrying my group bespoke Midi soulmate the past several weeks and the leather is so gorgeous!! I am getting a Zhoe and a full size Selene in this leather...full size so I have more of it to carry lol!
> 
> Here is my midi soulmate shotgun shot...I just drool over this leather!! So excited Marco was able to source more!
> 
> Anyone else jumping on the Blue Africa ship??
> 
> View attachment 3283487



Can you tell me if you customized your shoulder drop or just kept the 8.25" drop?


----------



## Odebdo

DesigningStyle said:


> Can you tell me if you customized your shoulder drop or just kept the 8.25" drop?



For my Soulmate-midis I always add extend the strap drop I think 2 inches.  So I can wear it over my shoulder, but it still works well if I wear it with the handles over my arm, or even handheld.  I like the extended drop.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My Celeste Diva and black Selene from the leather sale arrived today, but I have to pick them up from the post office in the morning. Pictures to come this weekend!



These will be BEAUTIFUL!!!

I am getting impatient as my box has not budged from Customs, so it looks like next week for delivery!   I will live through everyone else's reveals!


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> These will be BEAUTIFUL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting impatient as my box has not budged from Customs, so it looks like next week for delivery!   I will live through everyone else's reveals!




The Celeste Merinos Diva is a beautiful, happy turquoise and the glossy black Selene is gorgeous. It is a cross between a patent and BE's black crash. I am very happy with my new MM goodies!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> The Celeste Merinos Diva is a beautiful, happy turquoise and the glossy black Selene is gorgeous. It is a cross between a patent and BE's black crash. I am very happy with my new MM goodies!


Can't wait to see the pics!  Sounds really lovely!!


My order has arrived in my country per tracking info.  But it will still be processed by Customs. It's Friday today, I'm not sure if it will be ready for pick up by Monday. Aaah, waiting is difficult.


----------



## djfmn

I love joining bespokes but I am not good at coming up with an idea for a bespoke. I joined the Africa Blue Soulmate bespoke and the midi Selene bespoke. I don't have anything in mind. I love joining in other people's bespokes that appeal to me.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> Did you see the pictures of the available nappa leather colors on Colette's blog? The colors are gorgeous! I checked with Colette, and these are all limited. Once they are gone, Marco will not reorder because of the quantity that is needed per order. The only other option for a re-order once a color sells out is to do a group bespoke. I really like the nude pink and dark green nappa!



I loved the bright purple nappa!


----------



## momasaurus

I've been corresponding with Marco about making some custom straps for 2 vintage Hermès Kelly bags. Both are box calf with gold hardware, sellier style (sharp edge stitching). One bag is 28cm in rouge H, one is 32cm in black. Neither bag came with a strap.

So we are thinking: one black leather strap with studs (this would work with both bags, but we're not sure how many studs, and where)
One navy or dark blue leather strap for the rouge H. What if this one were croco?

What do you all think? Have any of you had custom straps made by Marco?

For fun, I used the strap from my red MM Zhoe, but I think it's a bit overwhelming for the BBK. What do you all think? Maybe OK as long as my coat and trousers are black?

Thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## Odebdo

It's here!!!! Big old box from Italy landed at my office today!! Almost made working on Saturday ok! I have not opened it yet...but love having it in my hands!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> It's here!!!! Big old box from Italy landed at my office today!! Almost made working on Saturday ok! I have not opened it yet...but love having it in my hands!!
> 
> View attachment 3286445




Yay!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> I've been corresponding with Marco about making some custom straps for 2 vintage Hermès Kelly bags. Both are box calf with gold hardware, sellier style (sharp edge stitching). One bag is 28cm in rouge H, one is 32cm in black. Neither bag came with a strap.
> 
> So we are thinking: one black leather strap with studs (this would work with both bags, but we're not sure how many studs, and where)
> One navy or dark blue leather strap for the rouge H. What if this one were croco?
> 
> What do you all think? Have any of you had custom straps made by Marco?
> 
> For fun, I used the strap from my red MM Zhoe, but I think it's a bit overwhelming for the BBK. What do you all think? Maybe OK as long as my coat and trousers are black?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



I wanted to see the pictures on a computer vs my phone before replying!  I know nothing about Hermes other than the cost!

I personally would be wanting black to go with the black bag.....but I do think that will look nice!  The red would work if you had other red accent pieces...a shawl or shoes etc...kind of bring everything together!

For the rouge...you could have swatches sent to you to compare so you pick a leather that will go well?

It is awesome that you have someone who wants to help you out!  Marco is awesome!


----------



## Odebdo

I peaked in my box and I really want to go home and be left alone to play with handbags, but with a husband who has been taking care of two toddlers, and the two toddlers themselves...that is not going to happen!

I love what I saw...plum pebbled mini Zhoe is gorgeous...love the leather!  And I also got my Congnac Merinos Star from the sale...LOVE!  I can't wait to dig deeper!

And yes...as soon as I can take pictures I will so I can share with you all!


----------



## lenie

Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.



Sometimes I question why I didn't go for the Celeste promo. Too beautiful!! And your black Selene has great character!! Wow on your new beauties!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842




Wow - just gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I peaked in my box and I really want to go home and be left alone to play with handbags, but with a husband who has been taking care of two toddlers, and the two toddlers themselves...that is not going to happen!
> 
> I love what I saw...plum pebbled mini Zhoe is gorgeous...love the leather!  And I also got my Congnac Merinos Star from the sale...LOVE!  I can't wait to dig deeper!
> 
> And yes...as soon as I can take pictures I will so I can share with you all!




Can't wait to see!


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842



Those are gorgeous! Wish I had hopped on the Celeste promo.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842




GORGEOUS!!!!!! Now I am dying to get into my box and find Celeste!!! Your black Selene looks wonderful too!!!

Congrats on two new beauties added to you collection! I have not tried the Diva yet...I need to!


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> What do you all think? Have any of you had custom straps made by Marco?
> 
> 
> 
> For fun, I used the strap from my red MM Zhoe, but I think it's a bit overwhelming for the BBK. What do you all think? Maybe OK as long as my coat and trousers are black?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



I have ordered a strap from Marco to use on another bag. I just asked him to make for me an all leather strap similar to the ones on his xx bag. 

I'm not sure about red on black. It looks a bit too playful, so maybe depends on the overall outfit. But having a chain and leather strap looks great.


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> I've been corresponding with Marco about making some custom straps for 2 vintage Hermès Kelly bags. Both are box calf with gold hardware, sellier style (sharp edge stitching). One bag is 28cm in rouge H, one is 32cm in black. Neither bag came with a strap.
> 
> So we are thinking: one black leather strap with studs (this would work with both bags, but we're not sure how many studs, and where)
> One navy or dark blue leather strap for the rouge H. What if this one were croco?
> 
> What do you all think? Have any of you had custom straps made by Marco?
> 
> For fun, I used the strap from my red MM Zhoe, but I think it's a bit overwhelming for the BBK. What do you all think? Maybe OK as long as my coat and trousers are black?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



I might be conservative but I think I would prefer an all-leather strap in a matching color. Somehow the contrasting color doesn't feel like it goes, unless it is a colorblocked bag.



lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842



So jealous of your Celeste diva! So is it more blue or more green? It leans towards robin's egg blue in the photo. And the black crackle leather looks fantastic, and you have the only one in this leather, so special!




Odebdo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!! Now I am dying to get into my box and find Celeste!!! Your black Selene looks wonderful too!!!
> 
> Congrats on two new beauties added to you collection! I have not tried the Diva yet...I need to!



Look forward to your reveals too!


----------



## Moonstarr

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842


Gorgeous! Love them both, but especially the Celeste Merinos. Merinos is my favourite leather ... It's just so soft and smells so good!


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> I might be conservative but I think I would prefer an all-leather strap in a matching color. Somehow the contrasting color doesn't feel like it goes, unless it is a colorblocked bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of your Celeste diva! So is it more blue or more green? It leans towards robin's egg blue in the photo. And the black crackle leather looks fantastic, and you have the only one in this leather, so special!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to your reveals too!




The Celeste is more blue. Robin's egg blue is a good description.


----------



## anabg

The Celeste color is beautiful.  I am kicking myself.


----------



## Odebdo

I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!

My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!

I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!

So reveal #1 of my big old box...


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!
> 
> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...
> 
> View attachment 3287603
> 
> View attachment 3287604


So gorgeous! Congrats! I love the contrast with the handles and the merinos ... so soft! Can't wait to see the other bags.


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats! I love the contrast with the handles and the merinos ... so soft! Can't wait to see the other bags.




Moonstarr...that is exactly why I keep ordering Soulmate midi's...I am crazy about the contrast of the handles with the leather and the way the gold accents it all...it is dreamy!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!
> 
> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...
> 
> View attachment 3287603
> 
> View attachment 3287604



So pretty! Looking forward to your other reveals.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!
> 
> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...
> 
> View attachment 3287603
> 
> View attachment 3287604




Just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!
> 
> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...
> 
> View attachment 3287603
> 
> View attachment 3287604




OMG!  That color is stunning!  What do you think about your Plum Pebbled Soulmate Midi?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!  That color is stunning!  What do you think about your Plum Pebbled Soulmate Midi?




It is gorgeous!! I also got a mini Zhoe in the Sugar Plum Fairy group bespoke and I am super happy to have 2 bags in plum pebbled!!!


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> The Celeste is more blue. Robin's egg blue is a good description.





Odebdo said:


> I wish I could help you ladies who missed the Celeste special...but all I can say is in a Box that had 3 Soulmate midis inside...and all made me gasp at their beauty...Celeste Merinos was the winner on getting put into use ASAP!!!
> 
> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...
> 
> View attachment 3287603
> 
> View attachment 3287604



Add me to the #CelesteRegret brigade now, I love a good blue. I had passed because I already had a soft leather turquoise bag, but it is more teal green than blue. And the other reason was there wasn't a bag style I wanted in merinos... Oh well, I hope the opportunity will come up again with new designs!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> It is gorgeous!! I also got a mini Zhoe in the Sugar Plum Fairy group bespoke and I am super happy to have 2 bags in plum pebbled!!!




You had the foresight to order a Soulmate in that Plum.  I am saying to myself, "Wouda, Coulda, Shoulda."  At least, my bank account is happy that I didn't.  I do really like the Mini Zhoe in the plum.  I am glad I got the mini in that color.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> You had the foresight to order a Soulmate in that Plum.  I am saying to myself, "Wouda, Coulda, Shoulda."  At least, my bank account is happy that I didn't.  I do really like the Mini Zhoe in the plum.  I am glad I got the mini in that color.




Are they out of plum pebbled now? I really wanted to Soulmate midi and then the bespoke popped up for the Zhoe and I knew if they went through I could probably get my Soulmate...was not sure I wanted 2 bags in it, but I am 100% ok having two now!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

djfmn said:


> I love joining bespokes but I am not good at coming up with an idea for a bespoke. I joined the Africa Blue Soulmate bespoke and the midi Selene bespoke. I don't have anything in mind. I love joining in other people's bespokes that appeal to me.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



Explain what a bespoke is please.


----------



## DesigningStyle

momasaurus said:


> For fun, I used the strap from my red MM Zhoe, but I think it's a bit overwhelming for the BBK. What do you all think? Maybe OK as long as my coat and trousers are black?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



I can only answer one question.  No this red strap does not look nice at all with your BBK.  No way.  No how.  Sorry.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Are they out of plum pebbled now? I really wanted to Soulmate midi and then the bespoke popped up for the Zhoe and I knew if they went through I could probably get my Soulmate...was not sure I wanted 2 bags in it, but I am 100% ok having two now!!




I don't know if MM still has plum pebbled leather available.  I do know I need to replenish my piggy bank.


----------



## thedseer

There's still Celeste merinos left, right?


----------



## leechiyong

DesigningStyle said:


> Explain what a bespoke is please.


Bespoke is when there's a custom design.  If you can a group together for the same bespoke design/color combo, they're able to purchase at a discount.


----------



## Hanelisi

Odebdo said:


> My pictures do NOT capture the color in real life...my pictures make it seem more turquoise or even seafoam and it is not...it is a beautiful blue...Stunning!! It is like the clearest blue ocean...I will try to get a daylight outside shot as soon as I can!
> 
> I also got a Gold Africa Flora and am putting her into use for my wallet!
> 
> So reveal #1 of my big old box...



Gorgeous! Am loving all the reveals around here lately


----------



## msd_bags

My goodies arrived!! The dark grey nappa midi Selene is the beauty shown by Marco in the FB page, with Marine lining. Love how midi Selene looks in nappa!! The brown pebbled midi Selene is a gift to my sister. The Flora is in Amaranto pebbled leather.


----------



## Hanelisi

msd_bags said:


> My goodies arrived!! The dark grey nappa midi Selene is the beauty shown by Marco in the FB page, with Marine lining.



Love this combination, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> My goodies arrived!! The dark grey nappa midi Selene is the beauty shown by Marco in the FB page, with Marine lining. Love how midi Selene looks in nappa!! The brown pebbled midi Selene is a gift to my sister. The Flora is in Amaranto pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 3288268



Beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

Hanelisi said:


> Love this combination, absolutely beautiful!







thedseer said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks ladies!!


----------



## djfmn

Love all these new reveals. Everyone has such gorgeous bags. 

I also got in on the midi Selene special and got the black pebbled leather with silver HW - but that glossy black leather is amazing. I absolutely love it. 

I love the blue Diva it is amazing. 

Heck who am I kidding I love all these bags that is my problem and it has a huge impact on my wallet!!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

leechiyong said:


> Bespoke is when there's a custom design.  If you can a group together for the same bespoke design/color combo, they're able to purchase at a discount.



Thank you.  

Where do people post "bespokes"?  In this thread and then get everyone on board?  How many bags must be purchased?  What is the normal per centage discount offered?


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Where do people post "bespokes"?  In this thread and then get everyone on board?  How many bags must be purchased?  What is the normal per centage discount offered?


Generally, if there is a lot of excitement over a certain leather or style, you can try organizing a bespoke. Typically, you need 9 or 10 orders and the discount is 20% (if I remember right). The last few bespokes we did was for Plum Pebbled Zhoe, Black Merinos Soulmate and Blue Africa Soulmate.

I bet we could make a Celeste bspoke happen... only question is can we agree on the style?


----------



## momasaurus

Thanks, everyone, for your thoughts on straps for my kellys. Marco and I are still working on this!


----------



## dcooney4

Is the vachetta leather very heavy compared to the napping or pebble? I really like the rust color.


----------



## dcooney4

How does one get in contact with the woman you spoke about. Is it the Facebook person?


----------



## Odebdo

colette@marcomassaccesi.it

Just email Colette and she can help you out with pretty much everything!!


----------



## dcooney4

Odebdo said:


> colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Just email Colette and she can help you out with pretty much everything!!



Thanks!


----------



## DesigningStyle

dcooney4 said:


> Thanks!



What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## dcooney4

DesigningStyle said:


> What are you thinking of getting?



The midi Selene . Do you have one of the bags?


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Dark Grey/Smoke Grey Midi Selene in Nappa, with top zipper closure and marine lining. The second picture shows how soft and slouchy a nappa bag can be. We're used to seeing nappa in more structured styles, it also works for soft style bags.
> 
> View attachment 3289243
> 
> View attachment 3289244



It really looks wonderful. I like that it still stands on it's own.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> It really looks wonderful. I like that it still stands on it's own.


Thanks! I guess it depends on what you have inside that will support the shape. Btw, I took the first shot first thing after arriving at work during the bag's first outing.  So it's relatively stiff then.  The second shot was in the afternoon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The midi Selene . Do you have one of the bags?




Great choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Is the vachetta leather very heavy compared to the napping or pebble? I really like the rust color.




I think it's heavier. Comparing a pebbled Minerva to a Vacchetta one, the vacchetta is noticeably heavier.


----------



## LuvAllBags

What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I think it's heavier. Comparing a pebbled Minerva to a Vacchetta one, the vacchetta is noticeably heavier.



I was hoping if it could be done without the front zippers it might not be to bad. What do you think?


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta. It has structure that seems like it will soften over time. The leather is among the most beautiful I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 3272507
> View attachment 3272508
> View attachment 3272509



I keep looking at this color and I adore it.


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?


I think Bronze is the most versatile since it's basically a metallic neutral. I would already have ordered one if not for already owning two bronze bags. If Marco doesn't offer new Africas for Spring I might still go for bronze eventually.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> I was hoping if it could be done without the front zippers it might not be to bad. What do you think?




Maybe if you don't load it up.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I think Bronze is the most versatile since it's basically a metallic neutral. I would already have ordered one if not for already owning two bronze bags. If Marco doesn't offer new Africas for Spring I might still go for bronze eventually.




Thanks, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## paintednightsky

dcooney4 said:


> The midi Selene . Do you have one of the bags?



The vachetta in the midi selene isn't heavy.  It is probably slightly heavier than a pebbled or merinos, but not by much and it doesn't bother me at all.  For me any of the regular size bags in pebble would be heavy, but the midi size seems to work perfect for all the leather types.


----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> Here are picture of my Celeste Merinos Diva and Selene in glossy black leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3286830
> View attachment 3286835
> View attachment 3286838
> View attachment 3286839
> View attachment 3286841
> View attachment 3286842



Beautiful!  That looks exactly like my BE crash leather when their business was open.


----------



## dcooney4

paintednightsky said:


> The vachetta in the midi selene isn't heavy.  It is probably slightly heavier than a pebbled or merinos, but not by much and it doesn't bother me at all.  For me any of the regular size bags in pebble would be heavy, but the midi size seems to work perfect for all the leather types.



Fingers crossed they have enough of it to make one for me. I am waiting to hear.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?



I have all 4 Africa leathers....I adore the Blue and the Bronze the most, but also love the lead....to me any of these are year long colors, but it is true the lead may play a bit cooler in tone than the others.  To me, the gold africa is very gold...so you would have to love gold....which is why my gold africa is in a Flora lol!  But I have an Angel midi in lead, and Soulmate midi's in bronze and blue africa....bronze is stunning so if you are leaning that way, you will not regret it!


----------



## Odebdo

*GROUP BESPOKE OPTION*

I keep drooling over the classy Vachetta leathers and would love a Black Vachetta Zhoe Legend...would anybody be interested in a group bespoke for a Black Vachetta Zhoe Legend or regular Zhoe??  I have already kind of talked to Colette about this, so it would be a go with them....we would need 8 orders....but we would get 20% off the price....

Black Vacchetta Group Bespoke

 8 orders required

  Choice of two styles:

  Zhoe - 20% off pricing = 252 Euro (approx $273)

  Zhoe Legend - 20% off pricing = 256 Euro (approx $278)

  Light Gold or Silver hardware

  MM Signature Dark Grey Lining

  Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges

Please email all order requests with which style you prefer and hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I have all 4 Africa leathers....I adore the Blue and the Bronze the most, but also love the lead....to me any of these are year long colors, but it is true the lead may play a bit cooler in tone than the others.  To me, the gold africa is very gold...so you would have to love gold....which is why my gold africa is in a Flora lol!  But I have an Angel midi in lead, and Soulmate midi's in bronze and blue africa....bronze is stunning so if you are leaning that way, you will not regret it!




Thank you for the info!


----------



## msd_bags

I have a question for ladies with Midi Selene. Do you/Have you used it to carry your laptop?  It fits my 13" laptop (regular one, not the very thin ones) but I'm not sure if I should.  It's just for a 2 or 3 day business trip (involving plane ride) next week. I want to use a beautiful bag for documents and laptop (I will have a several purse for my daily stuff) but at the same time I don't want to put too much stress on the bag.  Hope to hear what you think.  Thanks!


----------



## anabg

My work laptop is massive.  I do engineering work so the screen has got to be big.  I would never carry it in any of my bags.  It's so heavy.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> My work laptop is massive.  I do engineering work so the screen has got to be big.  I would never carry it in any of my bags.  It's so heavy.




The weight of the laptop and the stress it would cause the bag is my concern. Actually I recently received a nylon messenger bag but with leather flap, it's very lightweight and the laptop fits there. I'm just not used to a long shoulder strap when carrying heavy stuff. But maybe I'll just use that.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?



I have the bronze the lead and the blue. I love all of them and I wear the lead all year round. I find the lead to be more versatile than the bronze as I feel I cannot wear the bronze all year round. I live in a summer climate.


LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> *GROUP BESPOKE OPTION*
> 
> I keep drooling over the classy Vachetta leathers and would love a Black Vachetta Zhoe Legend...would anybody be interested in a group bespoke for a Black Vachetta Zhoe Legend or regular Zhoe??  I have already kind of talked to Colette about this, so it would be a go with them....we would need 8 orders....but we would get 20% off the price....
> 
> Black Vacchetta Group Bespoke
> 
> 8 orders required
> 
> Choice of two styles:
> 
> Zhoe - 20% off pricing = 252 Euro (approx $273)
> 
> Zhoe Legend - 20% off pricing = 256 Euro (approx $278)
> 
> Light Gold or Silver hardware
> 
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 
> Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges
> 
> Please email all order requests with which style you prefer and hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it


If this were for the mahogany or even the rust vachetta I would be interested! Good luck on your group bespoke .... Hopefully there is enough interest.


----------



## anabg

msd_bags said:


> The weight of the laptop and the stress it would cause the bag is my concern. Actually I recently received a nylon messenger bag but with leather flap, it's very lightweight and the laptop fits there. I'm just not used to a long shoulder strap when carrying heavy stuff. But maybe I'll just use that.



Yeah. I would not use my nice handbags to carry my heavy laptop. I would be afraid of the handles ripping at their base or something.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Do you know when we will see Spring/Summer line and leathers?


----------



## gack

the glossy black leather is so gorgeous. it's like so wearable and rockstar and sexy. whooooo is it getting hot?


----------



## dcooney4

Moonstarr said:


> If this were for the mahogany or even the rust vachetta I would be interested! Good luck on your group bespoke .... Hopefully there is enough interest.



They are out of the rust vachetta anyway. Unfortunately as I wanted the midi Selene in it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I have the bronze the lead and the blue. I love all of them and I wear the lead all year round. I find the lead to be more versatile than the bronze as I feel I cannot wear the bronze all year round. I live in a summer climate.




Thanks for the feedback. Everyone feels differently about the metallic leathers and their seasonality. For some reason I find most metallics to be better for fall and winter and am not sure whether or not it makes sense for me to get an Africa bag now.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> They are out of the rust vachetta anyway. Unfortunately as I wanted the midi Selene in it.



Just when you decided to go for it...I'm sure there will be choices for you later.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> Just when you decided to go for it...I'm sure there will be choices for you later.



Just my luck. Maybe some other time.


----------



## thedseer

dcooney4 said:


> They are out of the rust vachetta anyway. Unfortunately as I wanted the midi Selene in it.



Nooooo...this was on my list. I wonder if they can get more


----------



## Tankgirl

Well, ladies, I did it -- I finally ordered a midi Soulmate.  It's become obvious to me that I needed medium-sized bag (between the Phoebe and the regular Soulmate) in black.  So I went with a midi Soulmate in black pebbled leather (marine lining, silver hardware, and standard brown handles).  I am excited!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Well, ladies, I did it -- I finally ordered a midi Soulmate.  It's become obvious to me that I needed medium-sized bag (between the Phoebe and the regular Soulmate) in black.  So I went with a midi Soulmate in black pebbled leather (marine lining, silver hardware, and standard brown handles).  I am excited!



This will be STUNNING!!!  That marine lining paired with black....makes me swoon!  And black pebbled is one of my all time favorite leathers!

Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

If you ladies send requests into Colette for more Rust Vachetta leather and what you would order if they can secure more, if enough people want it, and the tannery has it, they might be able to get more.  They were out of plum pebbled, but then we got the bespoke going and several other people wanted something in it, so they were able to secure more...Blue Africa was out as well, and enough of us asked about it, they were able to get more as well...so if you are really set on something, email Colette!


----------



## anabg

I am pretty broke at the moment so can't order anything. The black vachetta bespoke is so tempting although I would have preferred rust. I hope to own something in every leather one day.


----------



## thedseer

This is maybe a silly question, but for those of you who have added on to your orders, how has that worked? When I made my order a few months ago, I mentioned that I would probably want to order something else but was still deciding. I got shipping notification sooner than expected (and before I had decided). So this time when I ordered I added a note to my PayPal invoice to contact me before my order shipped to see if I wanted to add on. And I got notification this morning to say that my order had shipped. I'm sure they're really busy and it's hard to keep track, and maybe next time I'll just have to remind them/make up my mind sooner. But I know a few of you have added on so wasn't sure if you have a system that's worked. It's probably for the best that I wasn't able to add on, but just thought I'd ask for the next time I order.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> This is maybe a silly question, but for those of you who have added on to your orders, how has that worked? When I made my order a few months ago, I mentioned that I would probably want to order something else but was still deciding. I got shipping notification sooner than expected (and before I had decided). So this time when I ordered I added a note to my PayPal invoice to contact me before my order shipped to see if I wanted to add on. And I got notification this morning to say that my order had shipped. I'm sure they're really busy and it's hard to keep track, and maybe next time I'll just have to remind them/make up my mind sooner. But I know a few of you have added on so wasn't sure if you have a system that's worked. It's probably for the best that I wasn't able to add on, but just thought I'd ask for the next time I order.



They have held mine, but I have kind of ordered a bag here, then added another a few days later, or had a group bespoke in the works etc.  I have always talked with Colette about them holding the bags and doing one shipping as I order the first bag.  I can only imagine how confusing it has to be to have bags sitting around though....

So....what is headed your way??


----------



## paintednightsky

thedseer said:


> This is maybe a silly question, but for those of you who have added on to your orders, how has that worked? When I made my order a few months ago, I mentioned that I would probably want to order something else but was still deciding. I got shipping notification sooner than expected (and before I had decided). So this time when I ordered I added a note to my PayPal invoice to contact me before my order shipped to see if I wanted to add on. And I got notification this morning to say that my order had shipped. I'm sure they're really busy and it's hard to keep track, and maybe next time I'll just have to remind them/make up my mind sooner. But I know a few of you have added on so wasn't sure if you have a system that's worked. It's probably for the best that I wasn't able to add on, but just thought I'd ask for the next time I order.



I would probably decide within the week of paying if you decide to add on and make sure to mention it personally via e-mail when you order.  I'm sure the pay pal notes are easy to miss.  Or just make your 2 choices prior to ordering.  I usually just plan ahead with what I really want to save on shipping.   I only added on once because of a group order/unexpected, but usually I'll make sure they have all the details ahead of time.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm waiting. to see the Spring summer colors...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> They have held mine, but I have kind of ordered a bag here, then added another a few days later, or had a group bespoke in the works etc.  I have always talked with Colette about them holding the bags and doing one shipping as I order the first bag.  I can only imagine how confusing it has to be to have bags sitting around though....
> 
> So....what is headed your way??







paintednightsky said:


> I would probably decide within the week of paying if you decide to add on and make sure to mention it personally via e-mail when you order.  I'm sure the pay pal notes are easy to miss.  Or just make your 2 choices prior to ordering.  I usually just plan ahead with what I really want to save on shipping.   I only added on once because of a group order/unexpected, but usually I'll make sure they have all the details ahead of time.



Thank you, ladies! That helps. I just need to be more decisive. 

I ordered a flora in pewter metallic calf and a Phoebe in blue metallic calf. I had a need for some small bags, so I'm very excited.


----------



## mkpurselover

Coastal jewel said:


> I'm waiting. to see the Spring summer colors...[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Me too!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Everyone feels differently about the metallic leathers and their seasonality. For some reason I find most metallics to be better for fall and winter and am not sure whether or not it makes sense for me to get an Africa bag now.




I forgot to say I use both my Africa Blue Zhoe and my Africa Blue midi Soulmate all year round.

I have a new philosophy on clothes and bags and jewelry I wear what ever I want when ever I want. I do not adhere to rules very much any more. If I want to wear it and it looks good and makes me feel good I do. I have thrown out all the typical rules like no white pants or shoes after labor day etc. I have decided to wear and use what I have all the time. So having said I feel the bronze metallic is not year round I still use if when ever I want to even in the heart of summer. I also use my peachy pink bag in winter if it makes me feel good and it looks good that is the deciding factor.


----------



## the_baglover

LuvAllBags said:


> What is everyone's favorite in the Africa leather, and which color do you think I can wear all year? Leaning toward Bronze. I love Lead but feel like it might be too wintery to wear much longer. What does everyone think of their Bronze bags?



I have a bronze bag and use it all year. The colour is a bit muted and not shiny if you know what I mean. Plus bronze goes with warm and cold colours. It's versatile when pairing with different clothes.


----------



## dcooney4

Does anyone have the mahogany vachetta or the brown vachetta and how dark is it. Would it look to much like a winter bag when it gets to 90 degrees? Is the nappa leather very delicate as in scratch easy? It is hard to tell that kind of thing from the computer.


----------



## lenie

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone have the mahogany vachetta or the brown vachetta and how dark is it. Would it look to much like a winter bag when it gets to 90 degrees? Is the nappa leather very delicate as in scratch easy? It is hard to tell that kind of thing from the computer.




I have both vachettas. The dark brown is a rich dark chocolate. I think both could be used all year long.
The nappa leather is smooth and simple. I don't find that it scratches easily. It is actually quite durable.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Are they out of plum pebbled now? I really wanted to Soulmate midi and then the bespoke popped up for the Zhoe and I knew if they went through I could probably get my Soulmate...was not sure I wanted 2 bags in it, but I am 100% ok having two now!!




Well, I did it -- I ordered a full size Soulmate in plum pebbled leather.  As I wrote to Colette, it seems the Soulmate is the only bag that fits everything I need to carry.  Hopefully, MM can ship both the black pebbled leather mini Soulmate and this bag in one shipment so as to lessen shipping costs.


----------



## dcooney4

lenie said:


> I have both vachettas. The dark brown is a rich dark chocolate. I think both could be used all year long.
> The nappa leather is smooth and simple. I don't find that it scratches easily. It is actually quite durable.



Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

Think I might order the darker one if the rust does not come back soon.


----------



## Odebdo

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone have the mahogany vachetta or the brown vachetta and how dark is it. Would it look to much like a winter bag when it gets to 90 degrees? Is the nappa leather very delicate as in scratch easy? It is hard to tell that kind of thing from the computer.




I do not have the Vachettas, but I do have a Nappa Phoebe and find it to be a hearty leather...not scratched easily at all!!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Well, I did it -- I ordered a full size Soulmate in plum pebbled leather.  As I wrote to Colette, it seems the Soulmate is the only bag that fits everything I need to carry.  Hopefully, MM can ship both the black pebbled leather mini Soulmate and this bag in one shipment so as to lessen shipping costs.




This will be beautiful!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> This will be beautiful!!!




Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Does anyone have the mahogany vachetta or the brown vachetta and how dark is it. Would it look to much like a winter bag when it gets to 90 degrees? Is the nappa leather very delicate as in scratch easy? It is hard to tell that kind of thing from the computer.


I only have the nappa and not vachetta.  For my first MM nappa bag, the Athena (more structured), I thought it scratched easily just because as my finger scratched into it as I was getting something from the outer pocket, it left a very subtle mark.  But then I got my 2nd nappa in the midi Selene.  This time I think it wears like iron.  No marks even if I consciously tried not to baby it.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I only have the nappa and not vachetta.  For my first MM nappa bag, the Athena (more structured), I thought it scratched easily just because as my finger scratched into it as I was getting something from the outer pocket, it left a very subtle mark.  But then I got my 2nd nappa in the midi Selene.  This time I think it wears like iron.  No marks even if I consciously tried not to baby it.



That is great to know.


----------



## mkpurselover

Collette has posted on MM fb that ss 2016 leathers will be out "soon" .  Already asking when!


----------



## mkpurselover

OK!  Collette just posted new colors on fb -  including two new blues, as I'm ordering a blue midi Divina !


----------



## thedseer

Yay! Detailed pictures on the blog!


----------



## thedseer

I love the new vachetta and the new merinos. In the comparison of the new vachetta with rust vachetta, the rust looks more like dark brown or mahogany vachetta...or is it the lighting? Makes me wonder if they're actually out if rust vachetta or if they're just out if dark brown vachetta (which for a while was thought to be rust, if I remember correctly).


----------



## dcooney4

thedseer said:


> I love the new vachetta and the new merinos. In the comparison of the new vachetta with rust vachetta, the rust looks more like dark brown or mahogany vachetta...or is it the lighting? Makes me wonder if they're actually out if rust vachetta or if they're just out if dark brown vachetta (which for a while was thought to be rust, if I remember correctly).



She told me they were out of the rust .


----------



## thedseer

dcooney4 said:


> She told me they were out of the rust .



Yeah-I just wanted to double check once I saw her most recent blog post -  There is a dark brown vachetta that was called rust for a little while due to a tannery mix up. On Colette's blog, her comparison shot of the new vachetta with "rust" looked more like dark brown vachetta to me, so I was hoping that maybe they were actually out of dark brown/rust and still had rust available. But Colette confirmed that it is rust and not dark brown/rust in the picture....the lighting must just be off. And they are indeed out of rust. That said, I do love the new vachetta and think it would be a good alternative to rust.


----------



## dcooney4

thedseer said:


> Yeah-I just wanted to double check once I saw her most recent blog post -  There is a dark brown vachetta that was called rust for a little while due to a tannery mix up. On Colette's blog, her comparison shot of the new vachetta with "rust" looked more like dark brown vachetta to me, so I was hoping that maybe they were actually out of dark brown/rust and still had rust available. But Colette confirmed that it is rust and not dark brown/rust in the picture....the lighting must just be off. And they are indeed out of rust. That said, I do love the new vachetta and think it would be a good alternative to rust.



What are you thinking of getting made in it? I just ordered a bag from another company thinking they won't get it for a while.  I am still very interested but have to wait a little bit now.


----------



## thedseer

dcooney4 said:


> What are you thinking of getting made in it? I just ordered a bag from another company thinking they won't get it for a while.  I am still very interested but have to wait a little bit now.



I'm not sure...maybe a zhoe. I want to see the new styles before deciding.


----------



## Juliemvis

My metallic blue phoebe has arrived ..love it so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











..it's hard to get a true picture of the depth of colour

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> My metallic blue phoebe has arrived ..love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's hard to get a true picture of the depth of colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



Looks great! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## anitalilac

thedseer said:


> Nooooo...this was on my list. I wonder if they can get more





dcooney4 said:


> Just my luck. Maybe some other time.





dcooney4 said:


> They are out of the rust vachetta anyway. Unfortunately as I wanted the midi Selene in it.





Odebdo said:


> If you ladies send requests into Colette for more Rust Vachetta leather and what you would order if they can secure more, if enough people want it, and the tannery has it, they might be able to get more.  They were out of plum pebbled, but then we got the bespoke going and several other people wanted something in it, so they were able to secure more...Blue Africa was out as well, and enough of us asked about it, they were able to get more as well...so if you are really set on something, email Colette!





anabg said:


> I am pretty broke at the moment so can't order anything. The black vachetta bespoke is so tempting although I would have preferred rust. I hope to own something in every leather one day.



Finally when I am able to order the star, the rust is out. Should I wait until they get more stock? The new sauro looks good but it does not make my heart skip like the rust. I did ask if Marco can get more.


----------



## anitalilac

thedseer said:


> Yeah-I just wanted to double check once I saw her most recent blog post -  There is a dark brown vachetta that was called rust for a little while due to a tannery mix up. On Colette's blog, her comparison shot of the new vachetta with "rust" looked more like dark brown vachetta to me, so I was hoping that maybe they were actually out of dark brown/rust and still had rust available. But Colette confirmed that it is rust and not dark brown/rust in the picture....the lighting must just be off. And they are indeed out of rust. That said, I do love the new vachetta and think it would be a good alternative to rust.



The Sauro Tan...looks good ...but I want to wait and see if Marco can get some more and if any of us wants the Rust Vachetta too....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> My metallic blue phoebe has arrived ..love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's hard to get a true picture of the depth of colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app




Wow - stunning!


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> My metallic blue phoebe has arrived ..love it so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..it's hard to get a true picture of the depth of colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app




This is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## bonniekir

mkpurselover said:


> OK!  Collette just posted new colors on fb -  including two new blues, as I'm ordering a blue midi Divina !



This will look great ..and as for the model, I have it as well, and one of the bags I use lots!!


----------



## bonniekir

Personally I prefer the new Brown Sauro Vachetta..it has not the red in it and is for me a true Brown..now I need to find a model..just waiting to see what Marco has in store for us!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love the Brown Sauro vacchetta and also like some of the bright colors.


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Personally I prefer the new Brown Sauro Vachetta..it has not the red in it and is for me a true Brown..now I need to find a model..just waiting to see what Marco has in store for us!!




I agree Bonnie!! I love the new Sauro Vachetta and also cannot wait to see the new styles Marco has up his sleeve!!


----------



## mkpurselover

bonniekir said:


> This will look great ..and as for the model, I have it as well, and one of the bags I use lots!!


Bonniekir, I've looked at pics of your purple midi Divina with the added strap. - I love it,  and it's one of the reasons I chose this style.  

Unlike most ladies here, I prefer a more structured bag, as I am full figure and wear flowy clothes, and this makes for a good contrast.

I will keep all posted when I receive the color samples and decide which blue!


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> Personally I prefer the new Brown Sauro Vachetta..it has not the red in it and is for me a true Brown..now I need to find a model..just waiting to see what Marco has in store for us!!





LuvAllBags said:


> I love the Brown Sauro vacchetta and also like some of the bright colors.





Odebdo said:


> I agree Bonnie!! I love the new Sauro Vachetta and also cannot wait to see the new styles Marco has up his sleeve!!



I requested a swatch for the Sauro and mahogany vachetta  . Is there a new design coming for spring?


----------



## Tankgirl

anitalilac said:


> I requested a swatch for the Sauro and mahogany vachetta  . Is there a new design coming for spring?




I think there will be at least three new designs.


----------



## anitalilac

Oh crap!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I think there will be at least three new designs.




Yes...3 is what the blog said...I cannot wait to see what Marco has dreamed up as I think he knocked the colors out of the park!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Yes...3 is what the blog said...I cannot wait to see what Marco has dreamed up as I think he knocked the colors out of the park!!




Yes, I think that's what the blog said.


----------



## anabg

The new colors are beautiful. Are these only for Spring Summer? I thought Rust was permanent...


----------



## gack

Saw a picture of a rose soulmate wow it is gorgeous


----------



## msd_bags

gack said:


> Saw a picture of a rose soulmate wow it is gorgeous


Checked FB immediately after I read your post. It is indeed lovely!!


----------



## thedseer

gack said:


> Saw a picture of a rose soulmate wow it is gorgeous



Agreed!


----------



## mkpurselover

gack said:


> Saw a picture of a rose soulmate wow it is gorgeous


Gorgeous, now I want a bag in this color too!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> The new colors are beautiful. Are these only for Spring Summer? I thought Rust was permanent...




I don't think any colors are permanent...Massaccesi is a small shop and leather can not always be sourced again, though he may be able to get something similar, like he did when some of us asked for ocean and he found celeste merinos which was close!  So if there is a color you love, I would order as soon as you can. 

Marco is good at trying to meet our wishes as his customers so really popular leathers have been brought back, like Blue Africa just was, but is now gone again. 

Checking with Colette is always a good idea too if you want a leather as she can let you know if they are getting low on it etc!


----------



## msd_bags

I can't wait to see the 3 new styles!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Mod pics of phoeb 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Juliemvis

Not sure why they posted twice 

Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Juliemvis

trying to get a better picture in the sunshine


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of phoeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300988
> View attachment 3300989
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app




This looks great on you!! I really enjoy Phoebe and Flora! Flora tends to be my choice as a wallet as I love the zipper closure for inside my bigger bags, but both work so well as a small bag to take out for the day when you don't need a lot!


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of phoebe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely bag! Lovely photo!


----------



## anitalilac

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of phoeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300988
> View attachment 3300989
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



That is certainly a lovely and practical bag. Thanks for sharing


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> I can't wait to see the 3 new styles!!!



Me too!


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of phoeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300988
> View attachment 3300989
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app


Great photos Julie.  You, the background and your Phoebe all look just right together!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Great photos Julie.  You, the background and your Phoebe all look just right together!




Thank you .. I really love this bag definitely going to order another one .. Now which colour..[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Juliemvis

anitalilac said:


> That is certainly a lovely and practical bag. Thanks for sharing




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> This looks great on you!! I really enjoy Phoebe and Flora! Flora tends to be my choice as a wallet as I love the zipper closure for inside my bigger bags, but both work so well as a small bag to take out for the day when you don't need a lot!




I think a flora will be next on my list [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

Got some of the new swatches! I'm hesitant to post my own photo because I'm not able to capture true color for some. I'm a fan of nappa and the new colors are great! At least I can post a comparison pic of Sauro Tan and the previous Rust vachetta. Personally I like the new tan color, it is a yellowish brown. The new vachetta shows a more glazed leather than the previous vachettas.

The one above is Sauro Tan while below is Rust.


----------



## thedseer

Just picked up these little ones from the post office-both from the special Valentine's leather sale.


----------



## Juliemvis

thedseer said:


> Just picked up these little ones from the post office-both from the special Valentine's leather sale.




Yay bag twins , wish I'd bought the flora now [emoji1]


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Just picked up these little ones from the post office-both from the special Valentine's leather sale.



Love these!!!


----------



## Moonstarr

I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.


----------



## thedseer

Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Yay bag twins , wish I'd bought the flora now [emoji1]



Seeing yours made me more excited for mine.







Odebdo said:


> Love these!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.




Holy Smokes!! That bag just takes me back....BE colors but beautiful MM style!!! Now I am anxious to get my midi-Soulmate in the pewter!!


----------



## lenie

Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.




Beautiful color combination. The purple lining really enhances the metallic pewter. Congrats!


----------



## Moonstarr

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous combination!





Odebdo said:


> Holy Smokes!! That bag just takes me back....BE colors but beautiful MM style!!! Now I am anxious to get my midi-Soulmate in the pewter!!





lenie said:


> Beautiful color combination. The purple lining really enhances the metallic pewter. Congrats!



Thanks everyone! It's a beautiful leather. Last night sitting on the counter in the dimmer light it nearly looked a bit like champagne, a hint of rose gold, and I'm thinking today in the light it will look more silver. And that purple lining ...


----------



## soramillay

The metallic bags being shared here are simply amazing!


----------



## VanBod1525

Got my swatches today. Loving the Jade, waiting to see if a new style will suit it. If not, then it'll be a Selene or a Soulmate. The Octane is also a lovely colour. I'm in for the Sauro vachetta bespoke Soulmate.


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> Got my swatches today. Loving the Jade, waiting to see if a new style will suit it. If not, then it'll be a Selene or a Soulmate. The Octane is also a lovely colour. I'm in for the Sauro vachetta bespoke Soulmate.



Ooh, is a bespoke of this in the works?


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Ooh, is a bespoke of this in the works?



Yes...it is on the facebook page....here are the details!!

As of right now, we are halfway to the req min orders....so 4 out of 8 interested!

Sauro Tan Vacchetta Group Bespoke
Style choice: Soulmate or Soulmate Midi
Light Gold Hardware
MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
10% off regular Vacchetta price - minimum 8 orders needed
Soulmate:  333 (approximately $373)
Soulmate Midi  297 (approximately $333)
Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges
Please email all order requests with which style you prefer to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
When we reach 8 or more ladies Colette will email everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Yes...it is on the facebook page....here are the details!!
> 
> As of right now, we are halfway to the req min orders....so 4 out of 8 interested!
> 
> Sauro Tan Vacchetta Group Bespoke
> Style choice: Soulmate or Soulmate Midi
> Light Gold Hardware
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 10% off regular Vacchetta price - minimum 8 orders needed
> Soulmate:  333 (approximately $373)
> Soulmate Midi  297 (approximately $333)
> Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges
> Please email all order requests with which style you prefer to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> When we reach 8 or more ladies Colette will email everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!



Thank you! Not sure how I missed it when I was on Facebook earlier but I see it now. I wonder if they would consider silver hardware (usually there's a choice). I would love the new vachetta in a Soulmate, but I was also trying to hold off on another purchase until the summer.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Thank you! Not sure how I missed it when I was on Facebook earlier but I see it now. I wonder if they would consider silver hardware (usually there's a choice). I would love the new vachetta in a Soulmate, but I was also trying to hold off on another purchase until the summer.



No problem....You can always ask Colette, as I did think normally hardware was our choice....it never hurts to ask anyways!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Yes...it is on the facebook page....here are the details!!
> 
> 
> 
> As of right now, we are halfway to the req min orders....so 4 out of 8 interested!
> 
> 
> 
> Sauro Tan Vacchetta Group Bespoke
> 
> Style choice: Soulmate or Soulmate Midi
> 
> Light Gold Hardware
> 
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 
> 10% off regular Vacchetta price - minimum 8 orders needed
> 
> Soulmate:  333 (approximately $373)
> 
> Soulmate Midi  297 (approximately $333)
> 
> Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges
> 
> Please email all order requests with which style you prefer to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> When we reach 8 or more ladies Colette will email everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!




I'm in for this. I chose the full size Soulmate.


----------



## VanBod1525

Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.


Ah, this is a classic combo. Beautiful bag!! Interested to hear how this metallic wears in comparison to the Pewter Crash.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.



Moonstarr I love your new bag. I love the Selene style and the pewter is just stunning. 

I am drooling over it.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Mod pics of phoeb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300988
> View attachment 3300989
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely mod shots of your Phoebe and you and the setting. I always love everyone elses mod shots mine well eh not so much!!!


----------



## lenie

VanBod1525 said:


> Got my swatches today. Loving the Jade, waiting to see if a new style will suit it. If not, then it'll be a Selene or a Soulmate. The Octane is also a lovely colour. I'm in for the Sauro vachetta bespoke Soulmate.




I got my swatches too. I really like the cameo rose merinos and tangerine nappa. The tangerine nappa in real life looks more of a rich reddish orange. Just waiting to see the new styles before deciding on ordering.


----------



## anitalilac

The Soulmate bespoke is soooo tempting, the Sauro leather is just....Lucky ladies who get to join the group bespoke...

Anyway I am so excited ...I ordered the Star Backpack in Mahogany Vachetta instead since they ran out of the rust. Fuchsia lining and soft gold hw. And green apple Flora with standard lining and soft gold hw...


----------



## HotRedBag

More photos please!


----------



## anitalilac

thedseer said:


> Just picked up these little ones from the post office-both from the special Valentine's leather sale.


Are you going to use it as a bag or wallet? 



Moonstarr said:


> I received my bag from the leather sale as well. This is the Pewter Metallic in the Selene Midi (shown here cinched). I got the purple lining which looks fantastic with the metallic and the silver hardware. Love it! Already moved all my stuff over so I can use it tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I got my swatches too. I really like the cameo rose merinos and tangerine nappa. The tangerine nappa in real life looks more of a rich reddish orange. Just waiting to see the new styles before deciding on ordering.




Ooh I love the sound of Tangerine!


----------



## thedseer

anitalilac said:


> The Soulmate bespoke is soooo tempting, the Sauro leather is just....Lucky ladies who get to join the group bespoke...
> 
> Anyway I am so excited ...I ordered the Star Backpack in Mahogany Vachetta instead since they ran out of the rust. Fuchsia lining and soft gold hw. And green apple Flora with standard lining and soft gold hw...



These sound amazing! Can't wait ti see. A backpack is probably next on my list.







anitalilac said:


> Are you going to use it as a bag or wallet?



Probably mostly a bag, though it's nice to stick in my big work tote and pull out for errands/lunch. Love these little bags.


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> The Soulmate bespoke is soooo tempting, the Sauro leather is just....Lucky ladies who get to join the group bespoke...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I am so excited ...I ordered the Star Backpack in Mahogany Vachetta instead since they ran out of the rust. Fuchsia lining and soft gold hw. And green apple Flora with standard lining and soft gold hw...




I love the back pack!! I have two Stars...grey and cognac merinos!!  And I also have an apple green flora, though I did silver hardware!!

You have great taste! These will both be lovely!


----------



## anabg

That pewter looks fantastic.  Is the color completely depleted?


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> That pewter looks fantastic.  Is the color completely depleted?



It's probably worth asking about. At the end of the first day of the Valentine's leather sale there was enough left for two bags. Don't think I saw an update after that.


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> It's probably worth asking about. At the end of the first day of the Valentine's leather sale there was enough left for two bags. Don't think I saw an update after that.



I will definitely drop her a line.  A Flora for my mom, I am thinking....


----------



## Odebdo

Did everyone see the teaser Massaccesi posted on Facebook?? So excited to see new styles!! They say this week!!

What is everyone hoping for??


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone see the teaser Massaccesi posted on Facebook?? So excited to see new styles!! They say this week!!
> 
> What is everyone hoping for??




I saw the teaser -- it looked so elegant and classic.


----------



## msd_bags

I hope it is a structured top handle bag!


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> I hope it is a structured top handle bag!


Yes, that is exactly what I am hoping.  The stitching on the new bag is gorgeous.  

I have tentatively decided on a Midi Divina in the new Santorini color to be ordered at the end of the month, but now I may have to consider the new styles!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone see the teaser Massaccesi posted on Facebook?? So excited to see new styles!! They say this week!!
> 
> What is everyone hoping for??




I'd love an elegant satchel or top handle.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I will definitely drop her a line.  A Flora for my mom, I am thinking....



Curious to know if there was any of that gorgeous pewter left for you. I thought that leather was just stunning.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone see the teaser Massaccesi posted on Facebook?? So excited to see new styles!! They say this week!!
> 
> What is everyone hoping for??



I would love to see something we haven't already seen from every other designer!  Something interesting and artistic.


----------



## mkpurselover

For everyone on Pintrest, MM just updated their page with 4 new colors of Athena!  They posted on FB one new color.  I asked if they are going to add the Athena back to website,  no answer yet.  No other new stuff on Pintrest.

Oop, my bad, there are update colors of the Star and Diva on Pintrest!!  Everyone check it out.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Curious to know if there was any of that gorgeous pewter left for you. I thought that leather was just stunning.




Hi. I only managed to email her today.  Fingers crossed...  I will post here when she answers.


----------



## anabg

I saw the teaser on FB.  I love that handle.


----------



## Juliemvis

anabg said:


> I saw the teaser on FB.  I love that handle.




Me to [emoji12] I can't wait to see that bag


----------



## gack

Hi anjelica!!!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Everyone,  MM has posted 2 of their new bags on FB, a lovely tote, and a smaller Athena!  Both are beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

Little Athena and Angelica are beautiful...though I will admit...I did the GISN on little athena (giant inhaley sucky noise) which basically is a reaction that means you must get that bag!

I really love Angelica as well!!   

We still have one left to be revealed too!!


----------



## Iris Gris

I finally took the plunge and ordered my first Massaccesi bags, after spending way too much time looking through this thread, the reference thread, the blog, Pinterest, etc. I decided on: Soulmate midi, storm grey nabuk; Selene midi, pebbled pearl grey; and Minerva midi, pebbled taupe with longer flap. 

For my next order (because that's how addiction starts, right?) I'm envisioning a Zhoe in either the current red or the new tangerine nappa; an Athena (regular) in black or octane; and something less structured for the new sauro vachetta--perhaps Selene. Then there are the little ones, Flora and her sisters, who hardly even count as handbags in the grand total of bags you own. 

Thanks to TPF for introducing this line!


----------



## Hanelisi

The new Angelica will be mine as soon as humanly possible!


----------



## soramillay

Iris Gris said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered my first Massaccesi bags, after spending way too much time looking through this thread, the reference thread, the blog, Pinterest, etc. I decided on: Soulmate midi, storm grey nabuk; Selene midi, pebbled pearl grey; and Minerva midi, pebbled taupe with longer flap.
> 
> For my next order (because that's how addiction starts, right?) I'm envisioning a Zhoe in either the current red or the new tangerine nappa; an Athena (regular) in black or octane; and something less structured for the new sauro vachetta--perhaps Selene. Then there are the little ones, Flora and her sisters, who hardly even count as handbags in the grand total of bags you own.
> 
> Thanks to TPF for introducing this line!


Sounds like an amazing haul and you picked really nice leathers! Look forward to your big box of treasures when it arrives.

The new Angelica and the baby Athena are so adorable! Marco was being so sneaky when he said a smaller Athena could not be made. He was planning it all along!

And oh Daphne! I think this may be my favourite new bag yet!


----------



## gack

Who else keeps saying GISM?


----------



## gack

Well hellooooo Daphne


----------



## anabg

Good news.  There is enough Pewter for a Flora.  Could you guys help me pick the hardware??  Is gold too much "gold tone everything"?  I am not sure I make myself clear.


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> Well hellooooo Daphne



I know!  That's my favorite out of the new releases.  But they all look great.  I will probably end up with one of the 3..


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Good news.  There is enough Pewter for a Flora.  Could you guys help me pick the hardware??  Is gold too much "gold tone everything"?  I am not sure I make myself clear.



Excellent news! I got the Silver with mine.


----------



## thedseer

Iris Gris said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered my first Massaccesi bags, after spending way too much time looking through this thread, the reference thread, the blog, Pinterest, etc. I decided on: Soulmate midi, storm grey nabuk; Selene midi, pebbled pearl grey; and Minerva midi, pebbled taupe with longer flap.
> 
> For my next order (because that's how addiction starts, right?) I'm envisioning a Zhoe in either the current red or the new tangerine nappa; an Athena (regular) in black or octane; and something less structured for the new sauro vachetta--perhaps Selene. Then there are the little ones, Flora and her sisters, who hardly even count as handbags in the grand total of bags you own.
> 
> Thanks to TPF for introducing this line!



Great haul-cant wait to see!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Good news.  There is enough Pewter for a Flora.  Could you guys help me pick the hardware??  Is gold too much "gold tone everything"?  I am not sure I make myself clear.




Do you like mixed metals? Pewter is very silver...so it depends on what you like. I did silver.


----------



## Odebdo

Iris Gris said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered my first Massaccesi bags, after spending way too much time looking through this thread, the reference thread, the blog, Pinterest, etc. I decided on: Soulmate midi, storm grey nabuk; Selene midi, pebbled pearl grey; and Minerva midi, pebbled taupe with longer flap.
> 
> For my next order (because that's how addiction starts, right?) I'm envisioning a Zhoe in either the current red or the new tangerine nappa; an Athena (regular) in black or octane; and something less structured for the new sauro vachetta--perhaps Selene. Then there are the little ones, Flora and her sisters, who hardly even count as handbags in the grand total of bags you own.
> 
> Thanks to TPF for introducing this line!




I have the storm grey Nubuck midi soulmate and it is great!! Taupe pebbled is one of my favorite leathers! And midi Selene is on of my favorite styles so I hope you like it!  Great first choices!

And no...Flora and Phoebe don't count in the grand total but I adore them!!


----------



## Odebdo

I am totally getting a little Athena in tangerine Nappa!!!


----------



## djfmn

Iris Gris said:


> I finally took the plunge and ordered my first Massaccesi bags, after spending way too much time looking through this thread, the reference thread, the blog, Pinterest, etc. I decided on: Soulmate midi, storm grey nabuk; Selene midi, pebbled pearl grey; and Minerva midi, pebbled taupe with longer flap.
> 
> For my next order (because that's how addiction starts, right?) I'm envisioning a Zhoe in either the current red or the new tangerine nappa; an Athena (regular) in black or octane; and something less structured for the new sauro vachetta--perhaps Selene. Then there are the little ones, Flora and her sisters, who hardly even count as handbags in the grand total of bags you own.
> 
> Thanks to TPF for introducing this line!



Welcome Iris Gris to the MM addiction. I love your bags midi Soulmate it is one of my favorite styles and midi Selene runs a close second and I also love the midi Minerva. They are all such great styles. I have 5 midi Soulmates and 3 midi Selenes and 2 midi Minervas. As you can tell I have the MM addiction. I ordered a Zhoe in orange nappa and absolutely love it.. I know you will love your MM bags they are such amazing bags. 

Enjoy all of them I am sure you will.


----------



## msd_bags

I asked Marco last year for a smaller Athena and he said it's not that easy. I'm glad he finally was able to make one!! Love her! Daphne too!!

Iris Gris - congrats on your wonderful haul!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> I am totally getting a little Athena in tangerine Nappa!!!


Ha, when I saw that bag, I thought of you and your love of mini styles. It is very cute.


----------



## VanBod1525

gack said:


> Well hellooooo Daphne



Hello indeed! I think I found the style for the jade merinos leather swatch I have!


----------



## thedseer

I love the three new bags! Can't wait to see them modeled.


----------



## KM23

I think I love Angelica!! I need to see the bag in a different color though. And I'd like to see it modeled!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Do you like mixed metals? Pewter is very silver...so it depends on what you like. I did silver.



I think I am going with silver! Thanks. So exciting. Just trying to decide if I should add one of the new styles in a merino leather. Merino leather is one of my favorites.


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> I am totally getting a little Athena in tangerine Nappa!!!


That will be a stunning bag!


msd_bags said:


> I asked Marco last year for a smaller Athena and he said it's not that easy. I'm glad he finally was able to make one!! Love her! Daphne too!!
> 
> Iris Gris - congrats on your wonderful haul!!


Me too! He's making her just a bit smaller than I had request. I really wish I could see it irl before buying. [emoji4]


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> I love the three new bags! Can't wait to see them modeled.


Knowing Lovie (Colette), she's going to have lots of modelling shots for her blog soon. She knows what we like!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Little Athena and Angelica are beautiful...though I will admit...I did the GISN on little athena (giant inhaley sucky noise) which basically is a reaction that means you must get that bag!
> 
> I really love Angelica as well!!
> 
> We still have one left to be revealed too!!


Its been revealed, the Daphne.  I like it too, however, The little Athena is mine!!! I was going to order the midi Divina, but I love my Athena and the smaller version is perfect.  The photo is even in the color I want.  Hurry up end of the month!


----------



## pbnjam

Yes I need some mod shots. [emoji1] I like Angelica too.


----------



## soramillay

Thanks to the new bags, I have learnt a new acronym, GISN! And yes I do that all the time when I see reveals and now I have a term for it.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Ha, when I saw that bag, I thought of you and your love of mini styles. It is very cute.




I seriously gasped when I saw it!! I have been carrying my swatches around with me so I got the tangerine and tuscan yellow out and would look throughout the day...tangerine won me over and it is ordered with Colette!!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Hello indeed! I think I found the style for the jade merinos leather swatch I have!




Jade merinos is gorgeous!! I need something in that!! Daphne would be great!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Its been revealed, the Daphne.  I like it too, however, The little Athena is mine!!! I was going to order the midi Divina, but I love my Athena and the smaller version is perfect.  The photo is even in the color I want.  Hurry up end of the month!




I am so glad we both can get the Little Athena!!


----------



## Bagwis

Hi ladies can anybody copy/paste the new bags here, I don't have fb and it's not in the MM website yet, thanks a lot!


----------



## anabg

Little Athena, Daphne and Angelica


----------



## lenie

I just ordered the Angelica in Tangerine nappa and the Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. I want something in the Cameo Rose, but don't know which style yet. I am going to wait to see which of the new styles I like more. Marco really outdid himself with these styles!!


----------



## Bagwis

Thank you anabg!


----------



## Bagwis

Oooh me Likey!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

I'd really like to see mod shots of the Daphne.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> I'd really like to see mod shots of the Daphne.




Me too! It's the bag that is calling to me the most, followed by the Little Athena. I have the regular size and it would be fun to have a little sister for it. [emoji4]


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Excellent news! I got the Silver with mine.




So did I!  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I just ordered the Angelica in Tangerine nappa and the Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. I want something in the Cameo Rose, but don't know which style yet. I am going to wait to see which of the new styles I like more. Marco really outdid himself with these styles!!




Wonderful!!! I got the Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa though the Tuscan yellow was a close second!! Both your new bags sound lovely and I cannot wait to get mine and to see yours when you get them!!


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> Hi ladies can anybody copy/paste the new bags here, I don't have fb and it's not in the MM website yet, thanks a lot!



Here are the details on the bags as posted on facebook for you to pair up with the pictures already posted!  Copied from Massaccesi facebook page

*Introducing Angelica!*
The beautiful clean lines of our chic shopper tote provide a polished look even on your most casual days. She is very pliable when you hold her, not structured, nor puddly collapsing, but an in between softness that will move with you. Rolled artisan crafted double handle straps, perfectly suited to be worn in the crook of your arm or handheld are accented by discreet M rectangular design elements. The adjustable messenger strap, which is fully removable, is ideal if you have a preference for shoulder or crossbody wear. Angelica&#8217;s interior is fitted with a spacious middle zipper compartment, a back panel zipper pocket, two open slip pockets and magnetic closure. An ultimate shopping tote to carry you through each day of the week.
Pictured here in Cameo Rose Merinos - order requests may be submitted in care of: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
Top width: 13.8&#8221; (cm. 35)
Base width: 11.4&#8220; (cm. 29)
Height: 9.45&#8221; (cm. 24)
Depth: 5.1&#8221; (cm. 13)
Top handle drop: 4.5" (cm. 11,5)
Messenger Strap max. length: 46.5&#8221; (cm. 118)
Nappa &#8364; 300,00 (approx. $ 334)
Pebbled &#8364; 300,00 (approx. $ 334)
Merinos &#8364; 310,00 (approx. $ 346)
Vacchetta &#8364; 330,00 (approx. $ 369)
Nabuk &#8364; 335,00 (approx. $ 375)


*Here to greet you is the 2nd style in our Spring Summer 2016 Collection...... Little Athena!*
A stunning smaller version of our gorgeous Athena. This timeless design is sophisticated and darling all in the same breath. Minimal hardware and elegant tailoring allow Little Athena to be very lightweight. Beautiful double rolled handles and an adjustable messenger strap allow you to choose if she will be carried by hand, in the crook of your arm, on the shoulder, or crossbody. The exterior front flat envelope pocket is perfect when quick access is needed. This structured style with full top zipper closure opens to an interior fitted with a back zipper pocket and two front panel open slip pockets. A versatile handbag suitable for day to day and straight into evening.
Pictured here in Santorini Blue Nappa - order requests may be submitted in care of: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
Top width: 11&#8221; (cm. 28)
Base width: 10.2&#8220; (cm. 26)
Height: 7.5&#8221; (cm. 19)
Depth: 3.5&#8221; (cm. 9)
Handle drop: 4.5" (cm. 11,5)
Strap max. length: 45.6&#8221; (cm. 116)
Nappa or Pebbled &#8364; 300,00 (approx. $ 336)


*Ciao Daphne!*
The beloved satchel bag is one of the most cherished and popular designs in handbag history. Our Daphne is touched with both traditional and modern elements. Her clean lines enhance this classic and ageless style. The top zipper closure with its two pulls falls beautifully over each side allowing easy access to your belongings. She is quite pliable and not structured, staying close to you. Flat double top handles straps will be very comfortable while handheld and in the crook of your arm. Or she will be equally divine crossbody and on your shoulder when it is your desire to wear her by the messenger strap.
Pictured here in Octane Merinos - all order requests may be submitted in care of: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
Width: 11.8&#8221; (cm. 30)
Height: 9.45&#8221; (cm. 24)
Depth: 5.5&#8221; (cm. 12)
Top handle drop: 4.5&#8221; (cm. 14)
Messenger strap max. length: 46.5&#8221; (cm. 118)
Nappa &#8364; 335,00 (approx. $ 375)
Pebbled &#8364; 335,00 (approx. $ 375)
Merinos &#8364; 345,00 (approx. $ 386)
Vacchetta &#8364; 370,00 (approx. $ 414)
Nabuk &#8364; 375,00 (approx. $ 420)


----------



## anabg

I am ordering one of the new styles.  I am thinking Angelica now..  And Daphne in the future.  Undecided between Jade Merinos, Crystal Pink Merinos or Nude Pink Nappa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm not sure any of the new styles are for me, but I do think I want an Athena - maybe Tangerine! Heading over to the pics thread to see if anyone's posted interior pics.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Wonderful!!! I got the Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa though the Tuscan yellow was a close second!! Both your new bags sound lovely and I cannot wait to get mine and to see yours when you get them!!


I have confirmed with Colette on the little Athena in Santorini with Silver hardware! I can't wait for all our modeling photos.  Marco is going to be busy!


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> I am ordering one of the new styles.  I am thinking Angelica now..  And Daphne in the future.  Undecided between Jade Merinos, Crystal Pink Merinos or Nude Pink Nappa.


One of each!


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> I have confirmed with Colette on the little Athena in Santorini with Silver hardware! I can't wait for all our modeling photos.  Marco is going to be busy!


I can't wait to see it!  I'm loving that bag.  

I really don't need another light blue bag, so am considering Green Ray, but it's so stunning in Santorini.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mkpurselover

leechiyong said:


> I can't wait to see it!  I'm loving that bag.
> 
> I really don't need another light blue bag, so am considering Green Ray, but it's so stunning in Santorini.  Decisions, decisions.


Green Ray sounds fun, and the new Jade color as well.  So glad everyone is excited about the new bags!


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> I am ordering one of the new styles.  I am thinking Angelica now..  And Daphne in the future.  Undecided between Jade Merinos, Crystal Pink Merinos or Nude Pink Nappa.




I ordered the Nude Pink nappa in the Athena. I haven't received it yet but will post pics as soon as I get it. I think the Daphne will be beautiful in any of those colors/leathers.


----------



## Odebdo

I know we are all excited about the new styles....but here is an update just posted on facebook!

*NEW Update for our Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke! *

It was just posted on facebook that there are now 7 confirmed orders...so this group is just ONE lucky lady away from being a GO!!  This is going to be a beauty as I think the tan accented with the dark brown nappa handles is just to die for!!  So if you are on the fence...now is the time to jump on board!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm not sure any of the new styles are for me, but I do think I want an Athena - maybe Tangerine! Heading over to the pics thread to see if anyone's posted interior pics.



I know somebody got a blue reef Athena way back in the beginning...so hopefully there are pictures there, if not, they should be towards to beginning of this thread!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I ordered the Nude Pink nappa in the Athena. I haven't received it yet but will post pics as soon as I get it. I think the Daphne will be beautiful in any of those colors/leathers.




OMG this sounds amazing. Now I'm second guessing Tangerine.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I know we are all excited about the new styles....but here is an update just posted on facebook!
> 
> *NEW Update for our Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate/Soulmate Midi Group Bespoke! *
> 
> It was just posted on facebook that there are now 7 confirmed orders...so this group is just ONE lucky lady away from being a GO!!  This is going to be a beauty as I think the tan accented with the dark brown nappa handles is just to die for!!  So if you are on the fence...now is the time to jump on board!!




I'm absurdly excited about this! The color and leather combo sounds divine.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> One of each!



Haha.. Oh if only money was no issue...







lenie said:


> I ordered the Nude Pink nappa in the Athena. I haven't received it yet but will post pics as soon as I get it. I think the Daphne will be beautiful in any of those colors/leathers.




I would love to see it.  I was also considering the green nappa, I think it's called green ray?  But I am not convinced I like it...


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I ordered the Nude Pink nappa in the Athena. I haven't received it yet but will post pics as soon as I get it. I think the Daphne will be beautiful in any of those colors/leathers.


Looking forward to pics of the nude pink, and especially in the Athena!


----------



## anabg

So so undecided.  Marco has outdone himself. I was supposed to be on a ban and just like that I get sucked back in.

Out to dinner with my Penelope in Cappuccino.


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> I ordered the Nude Pink nappa in the Athena. I haven't received it yet but will post pics as soon as I get it. I think the Daphne will be beautiful in any of those colors/leathers.



Oops! I ordered  the nude pink nappa in the Aphrodite. Auto fill in strikes again. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Oops! I ordered  the nude pink nappa in the Aphrodite. Auto fill in strikes again. Sorry for the confusion.




Beautiful, too!


----------



## Bagwis

Ooh can't wait to see your new bags ladies, I'll wait this out for a few months I think or rather I hope I can. But I'm leaning towards the little Athena I would love to see a mod shots. Does Collette post blog yet regarding the new styles?


----------



## mkpurselover

Bagwis said:


> Ooh can't wait to see your new bags ladies, I'll wait this out for a few months I think or rather I hope I can. But I'm leaning towards the little Athena I would love to see a mod shots. Does Collette post blog yet regarding the new styles?


Nothing yet on Colette's blog, but it is the weekend! Probably next week, and hopefully the website will be updated as well.


----------



## Bagwis

mkpurselover said:


> Nothing yet on Colette's blog, but it is the weekend! Probably next week, and hopefully the website will be updated as well.


Oh yeah I forgot it is the weekend and Easter holiday as well.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Nothing yet on Colette's blog, but it is the weekend! Probably next week, and hopefully the website will be updated as well.



I am not sure about the website. There are older styles that haven't even made it to the website, yet. At least I cannot find them...


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> I am not sure about the website. There are older styles that haven't even made it to the website, yet. At least I cannot find them...


I know, could be just wishful thinking on my part.  I did ask on the FB page if they were adding the Athena back to the website and Colette said yes.  I am imagining they want to get all the new goodies on the website soon, but between us here on TPF and FB, they almost don't need a website!


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> I know, could be just wishful thinking on my part.  I did ask on the FB page if they were adding the Athena back to the website and Colette said yes.  I am imagining they want to get all the new goodies on the website soon, but between us here on TPF and FB, they almost don't need a website!



I like to see the actual color on the bag, though. Unless they post a picture on FB and it happens to be in  the color you want, you have to try to match the bag and color swatch in your head..


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> I like to see the actual color on the bag, though. Unless they post a picture on FB and it happens to be in  the color you want, you have to try to match the bag and color swatch in your head..


I agree, we do need the website info, I was just kidding about not needing one.  I miss all the info that was on the old site, including the pic of bags in every available color.


----------



## VanBod1525

The Sauro Tan vachetta Soulmate bespoke is a GO! We have 8 orders. I opted for the midi size. I also ordered the full size Selene in Jade merinos with the standard dark grey lining and silver hardware. Cannot wait!

Carrying my Dark Teal Minerva today to brighten my spirits on a cold, grey, rainy Easter weekend.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> I agree, we do need the website info, I was just kidding about not needing one.  I miss all the info that was on the old site, including the pic of bags in every available color.




I understood what you meant.  But right now I am trying to picture in my head how the angelica would look in like 5 different shades of nappa and merinos leathers and it's not easy.  Lol


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> The Sauro Tan vachetta Soulmate bespoke is a GO! We have 8 orders. I opted for the midi size. I also ordered the full size Selene in Jade merinos with the standard dark grey lining and silver hardware. Cannot wait!
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my Dark Teal Minerva today to brighten my spirits on a cold, grey, rainy Easter weekend.




These will both be beautiful!! 

I am getting in on the Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate bespoke and going with my first full size one!! More lovely leather to pet!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> These will both be beautiful!!
> 
> I am getting in on the Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate bespoke and going with my first full size one!! More lovely leather to pet!!




I went with the full size too. So excited!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> These will both be beautiful!!
> 
> I am getting in on the Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate bespoke and going with my first full size one!! More lovely leather to pet!!




Congratulations to you!  It will be interesting to see if you like the full Soulmate compared to the midi.


----------



## anabg

Gosh, I have been trying all weekend to justify buying an Angelica but I put a list together of all the bags I own and the number is 33 bags.  I still want it... I think I need to give away a couple of bags...

And my mom left for Paris on Friday and she is bringing me back something from LV.  I don't even have room anymore between a closet and 2 armoires.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Gosh, I have been trying all weekend to justify buying an Angelica but I put a list together of all the bags I own and the number is 33 bags.  I still want it... I think I need to give away a couple of bags...
> 
> And my mom left for Paris on Friday and she is bringing me back something from LV.  I don't even have room anymore between a closet and 2 armoires.


I am in your situation. I have too many bags and it's getting harder and harder to purge.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Oops! I ordered  the nude pink nappa in the Aphrodite. Auto fill in strikes again. Sorry for the confusion.



Sounds gorgeous. Aphrodite was the first ever MM bag I purchased and I really like the style. I got the pearl grey with black trim and my daughter asked me to please give it to her for her birthday. I replaced that Aphrodite with an all purple one which I absolutely love. I love MM purple leather it has a real smokey grey undertone to it and is so versatile. I also have the midi Minerva in the purple because I loved the leather so much. 

I think the nude pink nappy Aphrodite is going to be gorgeous can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I am in your situation. I have too many bags and it's getting harder and harder to purge.



I am also trying to justify an Angelica but I cannot bring another bag into the house I have way too many. I cannot buy another bag especially as I want to spend my money on traveling. I already have 23 MM bags yikes and I want another one. Must be completely addicted!!!


----------



## anabg

soramillay said:


> I am in your situation. I have too many bags and it's getting harder and harder to purge.



The problem is I don't sell bags. Not only am I too nervous to get taken on ebay but I also don't want to part with any.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Sounds gorgeous. Aphrodite was the first ever MM bag I purchased and I really like the style. I got the pearl grey with black trim and my daughter asked me to please give it to her for her birthday. I replaced that Aphrodite with an all purple one which I absolutely love. I love MM purple leather it has a real smokey grey undertone to it and is so versatile. I also have the midi Minerva in the purple because I loved the leather so much.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the nude pink nappy Aphrodite is going to be gorgeous can't wait to see the photos.




Pebbled purple is one of my choices for the Little Athena. I hope this leather will still be available when I'm ready to order. I have too many bags too and I just can't bring in more immediately, but I'll find a way for the 2 new MM models that I have big crushes on.


----------



## Odebdo

Happy Easter Massaccesi ladies!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Happy Easter, Deb!


----------



## Odebdo

A new definition of torture - Having a box arrive at your office from Italy and have zero time to open at work due to a deadline and also having to leave said box at your office due to picking up tubs filled with hand me downs for your kids and having no room for the box from Italy in your big old minivan 

That my friends is torture!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> A new definition of torture - Having a box arrive at your office from Italy and have zero time to open at work due to a deadline and also having to leave said box at your office due to picking up tubs filled with hand me downs for your kids and having no room for the box from Italy in your big old minivan
> 
> That my friends is torture!!




It sure is, but at least the box has arrived!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> A new definition of torture - Having a box arrive at your office from Italy and have zero time to open at work due to a deadline and also having to leave said box at your office due to picking up tubs filled with hand me downs for your kids and having no room for the box from Italy in your big old minivan
> 
> That my friends is torture!!


Nooooo!!! That is dreadful. Happy bag day tomorrow!


----------



## tenKrat

Lots of exciting stuff going on!

Here is my Athena in Green Ray nappa:




My Zhoe in Celeste merinos:


----------



## tenKrat

My Stella in dark grey metallic with silver hw:




Penelope in yellow pebbled:


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe in Celeste merinos and Athena in green ray nappa:


----------



## tenKrat

Took my black vachetta Zhoe to San Francisco. She is perfect for travel. Dress her up or dress her down. 

Nob Hill




Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Zhoe in Celeste merinos and Athena in green ray nappa:
> 
> View attachment 3314766







tenKrat said:


> Took my black vachetta Zhoe to San Francisco. She is perfect for travel. Dress her up or dress her down.
> 
> Nob Hill
> 
> View attachment 3314771
> 
> 
> Golden Gate Bridge
> 
> View attachment 3314772




These pictures are so pretty! You should be paid for them. Love the colors. 

I'll be going to SF this summer for the first time. Looks beautiful there. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Odebdo

Lovely pictures Tenkrat!!! 

I still have not opened my box from Italy...big deadline looming for the 31st so it may wait until then, though I might be able to open it up tomorrow morning or at lunch!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Took my black vachetta Zhoe to San Francisco. She is perfect for travel. Dress her up or dress her down.
> 
> Nob Hill
> 
> View attachment 3314771
> 
> 
> Golden Gate Bridge
> 
> View attachment 3314772




I was wondering where you disappeared to! Missed you on this Forum. When I get my new bags, we'll have to get together again. Looking forward to seeing your new goodies!


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for the model pics Tenkrat!! I'm so jealous of your beauties!! I'm also travelling now and I think a dark colored Zhoe would be great! When I was preparing for the trip, i thought of bringing along my Zhoe Legend. But then it's light colored so I was a bit scared. A dark one (Zhoe or Zhoe Legend) will be on my wishlist!


----------



## gack

love love love your outdoor shots tenkrat


----------



## mkpurselover

Received an MM newletter today with some different colors of the new bags.  Really like the crystal pink Daphne and the jade Angelica.  This is going to be a tough year for me , I want all the new bags!


----------



## soramillay

There are two soulmates (Not my auction) listed on eBay right now if anyone wants to add to their collection. The light grey nubuck one is gorgeous!


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> Received an MM newletter today with some different colors of the new bags.  Really like the crystal pink Daphne and the jade Angelica.  This is going to be a tough year for me , I want all the new bags!



Do you mind posting the pics?  I'm not on the newsletter and would love seeing!  Thanks!


----------



## mkpurselover

leechiyong said:


> Do you mind posting the pics?  I'm not on the newsletter and would love seeing!  Thanks!


Here is the link!

http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c64b345fcfb3653e4a449ac63&id=a906d1f899&e=d5b2460e1c


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> Here is the link!
> 
> http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=c64b345fcfb3653e4a449ac63&id=a906d1f899&e=d5b2460e1c



Thank you!


----------



## gack

I can't explain it. I was not interested in Athena but I adore little Athena. The way she's elevated on her feet, the front pocket so so cute....I can't explain it.....


----------



## VanBod1525

gack said:


> I can't explain it. I was not interested in Athena but I adore little Athena. The way she's elevated on her feet, the front pocket so so cute....I can't explain it.....


Explain? There is no explain. There is, however, "Buy me NOW". I'd go with that.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> These pictures are so pretty! You should be paid for them. Love the colors.
> 
> I'll be going to SF this summer for the first time. Looks beautiful there. [emoji106]&#127995;




Thank you. 

We were lucky to have great weather, sunny but cold! I really enjoyed walking up and down all the hills and taking photos of the gorgeous Victorian houses.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Lovely pictures Tenkrat!!!
> 
> I still have not opened my box from Italy...big deadline looming for the 31st so it may wait until then, though I might be able to open it up tomorrow morning or at lunch!




Thanks!  I'm eager to see your lovelies.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I was wondering where you disappeared to! Missed you on this Forum. When I get my new bags, we'll have to get together again. Looking forward to seeing your new goodies!




I want to see your new bags!  Soon!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the model pics Tenkrat!! I'm so jealous of your beauties!! I'm also travelling now and I think a dark colored Zhoe would be great!
> 
> A dark one (Zhoe or Zhoe Legend) will be on my wishlist!




Definitely get one.  [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> love love love your outdoor shots tenkrat




Glad you do. [emoji5]&#65039;

I'm with you on the Little Athena. Adorable.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat

Love your modeling shots in San Fran. Great shots and great bags.

Thanks


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> tenKrat
> 
> Love your modeling shots in San Fran. Great shots and great bags.
> 
> Thanks




D, I think I'm in your shoes now. I've been fortunate to accumulate more than enough MM bags like you. [emoji39]  After this season, I am going to sit back and start rotating through my bags to enjoy them all. 

I placed an order for a Daphne in Cappuccino pebbled, with a modification. I asked if it could be made with the rolled handles, like on the Angelica. Marco said it could be done. So, if any of you like the Daphne and you would prefer the rolled handles, you can request them.


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the model pics Tenkrat!! I'm so jealous of your beauties!! I'm also travelling now and I think a dark colored Zhoe would be great! When I was preparing for the trip, i thought of bringing along my Zhoe Legend. But then it's light colored so I was a bit scared. A dark one (Zhoe or Zhoe Legend) will be on my wishlist!




I want a black Zhoe Legend too...I had tried to get a group bespoke but only me and one other person joined and I was too busy to try to stir up interest...so when you are ready, post here and maybe we can get a discount if we can get a group bespoke going for one!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I want a black Zhoe Legend too...I had tried to get a group bespoke but only me and one other person joined and I was too busy to try to stir up interest...so when you are ready, post here and maybe we can get a discount if we can get a group bespoke going for one!




Odebdo, it sure looks like quite a few ladies are interested in a black Zhoe Legend, so perhaps you will be successful with a bespoke after all. You know, the word 'bespoke' does make me think of Moonfancy!


----------



## mkpurselover

gack said:


> I can't explain it. I was not interested in Athena but I adore little Athena. The way she's elevated on her feet, the front pocket so so cute....I can't explain it.....


Isn't she just the cutest! I don't know if I will be satisfied with one or not.  I want all the new styles, but I'll have to see after I get my little Athena if I want more!


----------



## Odebdo

gack said:


> I can't explain it. I was not interested in Athena but I adore little Athena. The way she's elevated on her feet, the front pocket so so cute....I can't explain it.....




I can't wait to get mine!! I ordered one in tangerine Nappa!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I can't wait to get mine!! I ordered one in tangerine Nappa!!


I can't wait for my Santorini little Athena!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> I can't wait for my Santorini little Athena!




Ooooohhh!!!! That will be beautiful!!


----------



## djfmn

I can't wait to see all these beautiful new bags. I love the look of the new midi Athena. I was not that crazy about the full size Athena but the midi is gorgeous. 

I am still drooling after an Angelica saving all my pennies like crazy!!!


----------



## anabg

So... I am not sure if everyone here read the last newsletter, but I am one of the 20 people that placed an order after the new releases so I am getting a surprise with my order.   I cannot wait to see what it is.


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> So... I am not sure if everyone here read the last newsletter, but I am one of the 20 people that placed an order after the new releases so I am getting a surprise with my order.   I cannot wait to see what it is.


Awesome, right?  Colette advised I am one also, and we know odebdo should be too.  Who else is getting a gift?


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Awesome, right?  Colette advised I am one also, and we know odebdo should be too.  Who else is getting a gift?




Me too!


----------



## anabg

Yay!  Lol


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> So... I am not sure if everyone here read the last newsletter, but I am one of the 20 people that placed an order after the new releases so I am getting a surprise with my order.   I cannot wait to see what it is.




Yes! That is an awesome surprise...Marco is a dear to do that!


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm getting a gift with my sauro tan Soulmate midi and my full size Jade Selene


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I want a black Zhoe Legend too...I had tried to get a group bespoke but only me and one other person joined and I was too busy to try to stir up interest...so when you are ready, post here and maybe we can get a discount if we can get a group bespoke going for one!




Will let you know. [emoji4] It's not easy for me because I also like the Daphne and Little Athena. So many beauties to choose from. Marco really makes it so difficult for us! [emoji7]


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Will let you know. [emoji4] It's not easy for me because I also like the Daphne and Little Athena. So many beauties to choose from. Marco really makes it so difficult for us! [emoji7]




It is wonderful having such difficulties isn't it? I agree...Marco has me drooling over a lot right now and my wallet needs a little break!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> It is wonderful having such difficulties isn't it? I agree...Marco has me drooling over a lot right now and my wallet needs a little break!




Totally agree! My birthday is in June, I hope I can get at least one MM bag by then! I have some home improvement expenses going on right now too.


----------



## anabg

I think I made up my mind and will order an angelica in crystal pink merinos or the nude pink nappa. But leaning towards Merinos.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I think I made up my mind and will order an angelica in crystal pink merinos or the nude pink nappa. But leaning towards Merinos.




That sounds beautiful!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> That sounds beautiful!



It's taken me so long to decide. I need to purge a couple of bags before I order, though.  

Next will be Daphne in Jade Merinos.


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> It's taken me so long to decide. I need to purge a couple of bags before I order, though.
> 
> Next will be Daphne in Jade Merinos.


Ah, I love it! Just the opposite colors of the newsletter photos.  I have asked Colette to send me pink swatches and the jade swatch, as I am also thinking of my next bags, Daphne? Angelica? another little Athena?


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Ah, I love it! Just the opposite colors of the newsletter photos.  I have asked Colette to send me pink swatches and the jade swatch, as I am also thinking of my next bags, Daphne? Angelica? another little Athena?



Yes! It's the opposite colors! Hopefully I get to order both before they move on to other colors. I have been wanting a green bag for a while.


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> Yes! It's the opposite colors! Hopefully I get to order both before they move on to other colors. I have been wanting a green bag for a while.


Ah, I've never wanted a green bag before, but that jade color, at least in the photos, is too lovely to pass up. Hope we both get a chance for them before they're gone!


----------



## Odebdo

Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!! 

This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE!!










And I did marine lining in the full size Selene and my pewter bags...LOVE! I am so happy Marco allows us to personalize like this for such a small fee!






So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!


----------



## anabg

Beautiful. 

I just realized none of my bags have a personalized interior color. They are all either the dark or light signature grays...


----------



## gack

O o o Odebdo that pewter is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I think I made up my mind and will order an angelica in crystal pink merinos or the nude pink nappa. But leaning towards Merinos.



Anabg I am drooling with envy I really love the Angelica and I also love those two leathers. 
I cannot wait to hear which one you are going to go with. I am leaning towards an Angelica in the Jade leather. Have to save up for it though.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!!
> 
> This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE!!
> 
> View attachment 3319183
> 
> View attachment 3319184
> 
> View attachment 3319185
> 
> View attachment 3319186
> 
> 
> And I did marine lining in the full size Selene and my pewter bags...LOVE! I am so happy Marco allows us to personalize like this for such a small fee!
> 
> View attachment 3319187
> 
> View attachment 3319188
> 
> 
> So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!



Gosh Odebdo these are absolutely gorgeous. I love the Africa blue leather. We are bag twins I also have the Zhoe in Africa blue and it is such a versatile bag. 

The pewter is really an amazing leather. I love the lining you selected it is really pretty. 

Enjoy all these amazing new bags.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Anabg I am drooling with envy I really love the Angelica and I also love those two leathers.
> 
> I cannot wait to hear which one you are going to go with. I am leaning towards an Angelica in the Jade leather. Have to save up for it though.




I might try to save a little as well.  I am thinking to wait and email her a couple of paychecks from now. LOL!  Plus I want to purge a couple of older bags first that never see the light of day.  

The Jade is beautiful. I see a Daphne in Jade in my future, too.


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> I just realized none of my bags have a personalized interior color. They are all either the dark or light signature grays...




I love the signature lining so that is in most of my bags...my orange vachetta Selene I did cappuccino lining and it is wonderful! And then these are the only others ones I did the different lining...sometimes it is just a nice change and I love that we have the choice!!


----------



## Odebdo

gack said:


> O o o Odebdo that pewter is amazing.




Thank you! It is stunning!! I am really pleased with it!


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Gosh Odebdo these are absolutely gorgeous. I love the Africa blue leather. We are bag twins I also have the Zhoe in Africa blue and it is such a versatile bag.
> 
> 
> 
> The pewter is really an amazing leather. I love the lining you selected it is really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy all these amazing new bags.




This is my first full size Zhoe so I am excited to try it out!! Love that we are bag twins again! We also both have the black midi-Selene  great minds!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Awesome, right?  Colette advised I am one also, and we know odebdo should be too.  Who else is getting a gift?




I'm one of them!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!!
> 
> This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE!!
> 
> View attachment 3319183
> 
> View attachment 3319184
> 
> View attachment 3319185
> 
> View attachment 3319186
> 
> 
> And I did marine lining in the full size Selene and my pewter bags...LOVE! I am so happy Marco allows us to personalize like this for such a small fee!
> 
> View attachment 3319187
> 
> View attachment 3319188
> 
> 
> So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!




Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm one of them!


Alright, I count 6 of us, myself, anabag, odebo, leni, VanBod, and yourself.  Who's got the other 14?


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!!
> 
> This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE!!
> 
> View attachment 3319183
> 
> View attachment 3319184
> 
> View attachment 3319185
> 
> View attachment 3319186
> 
> 
> And I did marine lining in the full size Selene and my pewter bags...LOVE! I am so happy Marco allows us to personalize like this for such a small fee!
> 
> View attachment 3319187
> 
> View attachment 3319188
> 
> 
> So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!


Love all the bags and the marine lining.  Makes me realize I should get more creative with my linings.


----------



## msd_bags

Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.
> View attachment 3319872




That is wonderful!!! Midi-Selene is one of my favorites!! And it looks great on you!

The Great Wall is on my lists of things to see / places to go!!


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.
> View attachment 3319872



So cool!







Odebdo said:


> Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!!
> 
> This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE!!
> 
> View attachment 3319183
> 
> View attachment 3319184
> 
> View attachment 3319185
> 
> View attachment 3319186
> 
> 
> And I did marine lining in the full size Selene and my pewter bags...LOVE! I am so happy Marco allows us to personalize like this for such a small fee!
> 
> View attachment 3319187
> 
> View attachment 3319188
> 
> 
> So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!



Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.
> View attachment 3319872




Gorgeous photos! Your grey Selene is just beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I love the signature lining so that is in most of my bags...my orange vachetta Selene I did cappuccino lining and it is wonderful! And then these are the only others ones I did the different lining...sometimes it is just a nice change and I love that we have the choice!!



Very nice bags, Odebdo!  I especially like your pewter bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I love the signature lining so that is in most of my bags...my orange vachetta Selene I did cappuccino lining and it is wonderful! And then these are the only others ones I did the different lining...sometimes it is just a nice change and I love that we have the choice!!




I have the signature grey or silver lining in my bags, too. But this time, I ordered a cappuccino pebbled Daphne with marine lining and a Sauro tan vachetta Daphne with cappuccino lining.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.
> View attachment 3319872




Cool!  I visited the Great Wall during Thanksgiving break many years ago, and it had snowed. It looked mystical in the snow. Hope you and your Selene midi are having fun adventures.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I have the signature grey or silver lining in my bags, too. But this time, I ordered a cappuccino pebbled Daphne with marine lining and a Sauro tan vachetta Daphne with cappuccino lining.




Oooohhhhh!!!! These will be beautiful!!


----------



## tenKrat

Here's my Stella in dark grey metallic and silver hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Stella and contents---small cosmetic pouch, compact wallet, packet of tissues, and key pouch.


----------



## tenKrat

I got this Penelope in navy pebbled leather with silver hardware a while ago. I use it to carry my Kindle and charging cables. The leather has become very soft and smooshy. What I love about this Penelope is its leather's grain. So beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> Dear Heavens!! I finally got a breather and could open my box of lovelies from Italy!!!
> 
> This box contained my Blue Africa orders, full size Selene, regular Zhoe, and Flora. And the special leather order of Pewter metallic Soulmate midi, with black Nappa handles vs brown and silver hardware...LOVE
> 
> So that is my ray of sunshine in a rather bad week work wise! I love that we have something fun like handbags to lighten things up at times!!



Loving all the goodies! Thanks for sharing them and glad they brightened up a bad week.



msd_bags said:


> Inspired by Tenkrat's SF post with her Zhoe, here is me with my Dark/Smoke Grey midi Selene at the Great Wall of China. This is a nice sightseeing companion as it is very roomy. I chose this over a crossbody for this trip since it is versatile.
> View attachment 3319872



Wow, this is so cool! You should send it to Marco, he will be so pleased about his bags traveling the world.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I got this Penelope in navy pebbled leather with silver hardware a while ago. I use it to carry my Kindle and charging cables. The leather has become very soft and smooshy. What I love about this Penelope is its leather's grain. So beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 3320646


You have so many lovely MM bags, thanks for the great photos.  I really like that this is navy with SHW, one of my favorite combos!


----------



## a_v_p

mkpurselover said:


> Alright, I count 6 of us, myself, anabag, odebo, leni, VanBod, and yourself.  Who's got the other 14?


I'm another one 

Colette let me know about the gift when I ordered a Selene midi in Sauro, and Angelica in Octane. Can't wait to receive them!


----------



## mkpurselover

a_v_p said:


> I'm another one
> 
> Colette let me know about the gift when I ordered a Selene midi in Sauro, and Angelica in Octane. Can't wait to receive them!


Yes, our seventh gift recipient!  Looking forward to photos.


----------



## lenie

Would anyone be interested in a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos? If we get enough interest, I can email Colette.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Wow, this is so cool! You should send it to Marco, he will be so pleased about his bags traveling the world.



Great idea Sora! I will just have to choose the right photo. Or, maybe not as I'm a bit shy about it. [emoji5]&#65039; We'll see. Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

For the lady who was curious about what fits in an Athena, here are some pics of what fits in my Athena in green ray nappa. 




My Penelope in navy pebbled, which has a Kindle inside, can fit in the outer envelope pocket:




All the contents laid out---small cosmetic pouch, Penelope, nylon pouch for odds 'n ends, compact wallet, key pouch, rolled up nylon bag, notepad, pen pouch, and packet of tissues.


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> Would anyone be interested in a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos? If we get enough interest, I can email Colette.




Maybe!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Great idea Sora! I will just have to choose the right photo. Or, maybe not as I'm a bit shy about it. [emoji5]&#65039; We'll see. Thanks!


do you have any that you can crop your face out of? I understand not wanting to show your face, I wouodn't either.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Would anyone be interested in a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos? If we get enough interest, I can email Colette.




I could be in for this if you get it going!


----------



## pbnjam

This was posted on their IG: 



Love it!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> What fits in my Athena in green ray nappa...
> 
> View attachment 3322250
> 
> 
> My Penelope in navy pebbled, which has a Kindle inside, can fit in the outer envelope pocket:
> 
> View attachment 3322251
> 
> 
> All the contents laid out---small cosmetic pouch, Penelope, nylon pouch for odds 'n ends, compact wallet, key pouch, rolled up nylon bag, notepad, pen pouch, and packet of tissues.
> 
> View attachment 3322252




tenKrat, your posts showing what fits inside a bag are so useful -- and much appreciated.


----------



## lenie

So that's 3 for a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos (same as the picture in their IG)
me
Momasaurus
Odebdo



Anyone else interested?


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> So that's 3 for a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos (same as the picture in their IG)
> 
> me
> 
> Momasaurus
> 
> Odebdo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else interested?




Lenie....i would email Colette...make sure it is possible and if so let them post about it on facebook as well, especially since they just posted that picture!!


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> Lenie....i would email Colette...make sure it is possible and if so let them post about it on facebook as well, especially since they just posted that picture!!




That is a great idea! I just sent Colette an email and will let everyone know what she says. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## lenie

Just heard back from Colette about the bespoke. Here's the info:

Angelica Cameo Rose Merinos Group Bespoke

8 orders required

Angelica  15% off pricing = 264 Euro (approx. $300)

Light Gold or Silver hardware

MM Signature Dark Grey Lining

Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges

Please email all order requests with your hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it

When we reach 8 or more ladies, Colette will notify everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Just heard back from Colette about the bespoke. Here's the info:
> 
> Angelica Cameo Rose Merinos Group Bespoke
> 
> 8 orders required
> 
> Angelica  15% off pricing = 264 Euro (approx. $300)
> 
> Light Gold or Silver hardware
> 
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 
> Shipping fees apply - no returns or exchanges
> 
> Please email all order requests with your hardware choice to: colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> When we reach 8 or more ladies, Colette will notify everyone who expressed interest that the group bespoke is a go!




I just emailed Colette to confirm I would be IN for this bespoke....thanks for spearheading this bespoke Lenie!!  Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> So that's 3 for a bespoke Angelica in Cameo Rose Merinos (same as the picture in their IG)
> me
> Momasaurus
> Odebdo
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else interested?


Would love to, but no funds   Have to wait at least 2 months for next order.

Ps, I received color swatches from Colette, and the rose color is gorgeous in person.


----------



## VanBod1525

My Jade Merinos Selene and my Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi just shipped.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> My Jade Merinos Selene and my Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi just shipped.




Oh Yay!!! How long does it normally take for things to get to you from Italy Vannie?


----------



## gack

Tooooooo looooooonnnnggggg


----------



## pbnjam

I'm in the Angelica bespoke group. [emoji1] Asked for the middle compartment to be taken out and to have silver hardware. This color is very pretty but I wonder if it will be too bright for my wardrobe. Well it doesnt matter. It will be great for Spring/ Summer.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Oh Yay!!! How long does it normally take for things to get to you from Italy Vannie?


It shouldn't take longer than a week.


----------



## clu0984

Ok, I'm thinking of Joining this bespoke but was surprised at how much smaller this looked on the model. Also do you think it will keep things in?  While my Selene and soulmate are open top, it seems they stay close pretty well when carried


----------



## mkpurselover

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I'm thinking of Joining this bespoke but was surprised at how much smaller this looked on the model. Also do you think it will keep things in?  While my Selene and soulmate are open top, it seems they stay close pretty well when carried


I think with a magnetic closure it should stay closed.  Also the dimensions are pretty good size, average 12" W x 9.5" H x 5" D -  maybe they made a smaller one for model pics?


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> I think with a magnetic closure it should stay closed.  Also the dimensions are pretty good size, average 12" W x 9.5" H x 5" D -  maybe they made a smaller one for model pics?




I think it may be the size of the model...no way would Marco make a different size to photograph knowing his customers rely on this kind of info to place orders.

I am glad to see ladies joining in!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I think it may be the size of the model...no way would Marco make a different size to photograph knowing his customers rely on this kind of info to place orders.
> 
> I am glad to see ladies joining in!!


I'm sure you are right, maybe a 12x9.5x5 would look smaller on a tall model! What do I know, I'm short and wide!


----------



## clu0984

Hmm... Looking at the dimensions, it's about the size of a balenciaga first thought softly taller and deeper


----------



## anabg

It looks like it will fit the same as a selene midi


----------



## soramillay

Am on a long term ban so I shall watch this bespoke wistfully from a distance but good luck and I look forward to all the delicious reveals!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm on a pause from buying bags, but I will definitely get a Daphne and Little Athena sometime later.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Pretty color, but this style won't work for me. Can't wait to see everyone's pics! Hope the bespoke goes through!

My Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate has shipped!


----------



## lenie

My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!

The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.

The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]3324785[/ATTACH]


----------



## VanBod1525

Beautiful bags. I do love the Aphrodite style.


----------



## gack

Does Aphrodite stand up by herself?


----------



## lenie

gack said:


> Does Aphrodite stand up by herself?




The Aphrodite does stand on her own, especially in the African and nappa leathers. The pebbled leather is a little softer so it slouches more.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!
> 
> The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.
> 
> The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
> I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324769
> View attachment 3324771
> View attachment 3324772
> View attachment 3324773
> View attachment 3324777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3324785[/ATTACH]




Both are gorgeous. I love how neutral both pinks are.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!
> 
> The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.
> 
> The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
> I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!




Wow!! Especially the nappa! When I see the Aphrodite I ask mysrlf why I don't have one yet. But I can only buy so many at a time.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!
> 
> The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.
> 
> The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
> I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324769
> View attachment 3324771
> View attachment 3324772
> View attachment 3324773
> View attachment 3324777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3324785[/ATTACH]




These are stunning!!!! Congrats on great choices!! I agree on the Blue Africa!! One of my all time favorite leathers!! And that nude pink Nappa!!! How classy!!!

Do I see gold on the blue Africa and silver on the nude pink?

I agree with you on Aphrodite standing up...I also think once she is broken in, she slouches more, but the way she is designed really keeps the shape well and the wide bottom keeps her standing! My Aphrodite is in taupe pebbled.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Wow!! Especially the nappa! When I see the Aphrodite I ask mysrlf why I don't have one yet. But I can only buy so many at a time.




+1. One day I need the Aphrodite in my life.

Your new beauties are gorgeous, Lenie. Enjoy! [emoji7]


----------



## KM23

Cowumbut said:


> OMG! Here she is!!!! The most beautiful bag yet from MM yet.
> 
> Full sized zip Selene in black merinos
> Soulmate handles made 2 inches longer and are ajustable.
> Wide messenger strap added
> Gunmetal hardware (the new MM feet are not available in the gunmetal)
> Love love love the side exterior zip pockets. Nevermind the crap in it all nicely organized by by jeans suede large organizer. Have I mentioned I'm in love.
> 
> It's lightweight and tough leather and Sooooo soft. I am in love.


Cowumbut, can you please take a mod shot with this bag when you get a chance?? I am thinking about getting one like it, it is beautiful!! Thank you


----------



## lenie

More mod shots and pictures of the Cameo Rose Angelica on Colette's blog.


----------



## Shelby33

lenie said:


> My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!
> 
> The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.
> 
> The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
> I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324769
> View attachment 3324771
> View attachment 3324772
> View attachment 3324773
> View attachment 3324777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3324785[/ATTACH]



Beautiful bags.  I've been following this whole thread,  I love the leather,  the colors and the simplicity of the bags,  they are pretty much perfect.


----------



## Odebdo

Shelby33 said:


> Beautiful bags.  I've been following this whole thread,  I love the leather,  the colors and the simplicity of the bags,  they are pretty much perfect.




Welcome!! Massaccesi bags ARE wonderful!! What bag strikes your fancy the most?


----------



## anabg

If only the bespoke was for the more subdued pink...


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> My Deep Blue Africa and Nude Pink Nappa Aphrodites have arrived!
> 
> The deep blue Africa is as gorgeous, textured, and thick as my Soulmate.  I love this color and leather.
> 
> The nude pink nappa is so elegant! I love, love, love the nappa leather[. It is thick but supple and ultra smooth.  The color is kind of a nude beige with pink undertones. I'm glad it's not too pastel or baby pink. The color is very neutral but you can definitely see the light pink- it just doesn't scream pastel pink(which is exactly what I wanted). I had received a swatch of the crystal pink merinos so I have added the swatch on top of the nappa so you can see the difference. The crystal pink merinos is more textured and slightly more pink than the nappa.
> I am so happy with my bags-Marco continues to deliver beyond expectations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3324769
> View attachment 3324771
> View attachment 3324772
> View attachment 3324773
> View attachment 3324777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATTACH]3324785[/ATTACH]


Beautiful bags lenie, and thank you for posting about the differences between the nude and crystal pinks.  I have a crystal pink sample, very pretty, it's on my "possible" list!


----------



## Shelby33

Odebdo said:


> Welcome!! Massaccesi bags ARE wonderful!! What bag strikes your fancy the most?



I can't remember the name but I remember the leather, pebbled and bluish - black.


----------



## Shelby33

It must be the deep blue Africa?


----------



## VanBod1525

My bags have arrived. The tan vachetta is just the colour I hoped it would be - can't wait for this to break in and become softer. I opted for the midi Soulmate in this. 

The Jade is absolutely wonderful - my first merinos leather - soft and pliable, silky to the touch and just the most beautiful shade of green. My camera keeps making it look blue though so will try to get some proper photos later in different light. My second full size Selene and this leather is perfect for the style. 

I also got a little key fob in sauro tan vachetta as a gift for early placement of orders.


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> My bags have arrived. The tan vachetta is just the colour I hoped it would be - can't wait for this to break in and become softer. I opted for the midi Soulmate in this.
> 
> The Jade is absolutely wonderful - my first merinos leather - soft and pliable, silky to the touch and just the most beautiful shade of green. My camera keeps making it look blue though so will try to get some proper photos later in different light. My second full size Selene and this leather is perfect for the style.
> 
> I also got a little key fob in sauro tan vachetta as a gift for early placement of orders.



Cannot wait to see!


----------



## anabg

Cannot wait for pics. Especially of that jade merinos


----------



## VanBod1525

Sauro Tan Vachetta, Soulmate Midi, brown nappa handles lengthened by 2", standard dark grey lining, soft gold hardware.

This leather is going to take a little bit to break in but I think once it has, it will be really hard wearing and durable. The colour is pretty much as you see it here - a lovely dark caramel tan. The bag stands up on its own, it will be interesting to see how long it takes till it starts to break in and flop.


----------



## VanBod1525

Jade Merinos Selene, silver hardware, dark grey lining. This is not the colour that the bag is in natural light. It is definitely a beautiful green but I have tried and tried with my phone camera to capture the true colour to no avail. Will try with my actual camera when the battery is charged. 

This leather is really soft and silky and pliable. It will puddle fairly soon. When i took the stuffing out the bag, it flopped over so I had to lean it up against the vachetta Soulmate to take the pics. Cinched is without stuffing, side view is stuffed. 

Key fob was the little gift in the package.


----------



## anabg

The jade is beautiful!!  And that Sauro Tan Vachetta is like a burnt caramel color?? It's so much beautiful than the swatches I have seen on FB or the blog!!


----------



## anabg

Honestly the swatches don't do the Sauro Tan Vachetta any justice.


----------



## soramillay

anabg said:


> Honestly the swatches don't do the Sauro Tan Vachetta any justice.


I second this! Wow the Sauro tan is gorgeous. I might have to order my Minnie after all...


----------



## Iris Gris

You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom &#128571 hadn't gone running to the front door.

I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.







Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> Jade Merinos Selene, silver hardware, dark grey lining. This is not the colour that the bag is in natural light. It is definitely a beautiful green but I have tried and tried with my phone camera to capture the true colour to no avail. Will try with my actual camera when the battery is charged.
> 
> This leather is really soft and silky and pliable. It will puddle fairly soon. When i took the stuffing out the bag, it flopped over so I had to lean it up against the vachetta Soulmate to take the pics. Cinched is without stuffing, side view is stuffed.
> 
> Key fob was the little gift in the package.


Beautiful pkg!  I have a swatch of the jade, so pretty, and your lighting makes everything look gorgeous.  Very nice gift


----------



## VanBod1525

anabg said:


> The jade is beautiful!!  And that Sauro Tan Vachetta is like a burnt caramel color?? It's so much beautiful than the swatches I have seen on FB or the blog!!


Thanks. They are both awesome. This tan makes me think of dulce de leche. Some tan leather looks yellow but not this one.


----------



## VanBod1525

soramillay said:


> I second this! Wow the Sauro tan is gorgeous. I might have to order my Minnie after all...


Thanks. I think this leather would be gorgeous in a Minnie.


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful pkg!  I have a swatch of the jade, so pretty, and your lighting makes everything look gorgeous.  Very nice gift


Thanks. I had a swatch and decided on Jade over Octane. So glad that I did. If you are on the fence, go for the Jade, it is beautiful.


----------



## VanBod1525

Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom &#128571 hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.


Is that Soulmate a dark grey nubuck? Love all three of them.


----------



## Iris Gris

VanBod1525 said:


> Is that Soulmate a dark grey nubuck? Love all three of them.



It's storm grey, which really shows blue in person. (The pix on their website show the true color.) Then taupe pebbled Minerva with longer flap, and pearl grey pebbled Selene (looks off-white in this photo, but it's beautiful light grey.)


----------



## anabg

So many beautiful bags. Love the taupe.


----------



## gack

anabg said:


> Honestly the swatches don't do the Sauro Tan Vachetta any justice.



So. Incredibly. Gorgeous. &#128563;


----------



## thedseer

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## Odebdo

Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom [emoji76]) hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.




These are gorgeous!!! We are bag twins on the storm grey nubuck and I adore the taupe pebbled leather!! Pearl grey is one I do not have...excellent choices!! I love seeing all the different combinations we Massaccesi ladies come up with!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Jade Merinos Selene, silver hardware, dark grey lining. This is not the colour that the bag is in natural light. It is definitely a beautiful green but I have tried and tried with my phone camera to capture the true colour to no avail. Will try with my actual camera when the battery is charged.
> 
> 
> 
> This leather is really soft and silky and pliable. It will puddle fairly soon. When i took the stuffing out the bag, it flopped over so I had to lean it up against the vachetta Soulmate to take the pics. Cinched is without stuffing, side view is stuffed.
> 
> 
> 
> Key fob was the little gift in the package.




LOVE!!!

Jade is a leather I need to get...and I am SUPER excited about the tan Sauro vachetta Soulmate that will be mine thanks to the bespoke!! Enjoy your beauties Vannie!!


----------



## Odebdo

Just adding my bag for the week...pretty plum pebbled Soulmate midi needed to have her maiden voyage into the world....she looks so pretty and I am so glad I have 2 bags in this leather (mini Zhoe and midi-Soulmate) and she is joined by Gold Africa Flora who is my wallet currently....love Flora as a wallet!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Jade Merinos Selene, silver hardware, dark grey lining. This is not the colour that the bag is in natural light. It is definitely a beautiful green but I have tried and tried with my phone camera to capture the true colour to no avail. Will try with my actual camera when the battery is charged.
> 
> This leather is really soft and silky and pliable. It will puddle fairly soon. When i took the stuffing out the bag, it flopped over so I had to lean it up against the vachetta Soulmate to take the pics. Cinched is without stuffing, side view is stuffed.
> 
> Key fob was the little gift in the package.


Wow, so beautiful!! I agree the tan vachetta is beautiful! I'm not much into lighter greens, but this one sure is pretty!



Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom &#128571 hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.


You have a lovely haul!! I would like a taupe in my collection too. I have a light grey and it is lovely! I have yet to try the suede.  Everything here is just so wonderful!!




Odebdo said:


> Just adding my bag for the week...pretty plum pebbled Soulmate midi needed to have her maiden voyage into the world....she looks so pretty and I am so glad I have 2 bags in this leather (mini Zhoe and midi-Soulmate) and she is joined by Gold Africa Flora who is my wallet currently....love Flora as a wallet!


Your plum Soulmate midi is tdf!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Here's another pic of the Jade in natural light - this is closer to the colour IRL. I spent all day yesterday at the London Book Fair and I can't believe how much I like this style. 

The straps stay put, no slipping. I like to wear the bag cinched but even so it is easy to drop one strap off my shoulder and find goodies in that lovely inner slip pocket. I love that pocket - I can keep my notebook and pens in there and you don't end up with everything at the bottom of the bag. I had a pair of jeans and a light cardigan that I was toting around to change into afterwards and it still felt like I was carrying nothing. 

The leather is just gorgeous, light and smooshes beautifully from the get go. Can't wait to see what other colours Marco manages to source in this.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Sauro Tan Vachetta, Soulmate Midi, brown nappa handles lengthened by 2", standard dark grey lining, soft gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> This leather is going to take a little bit to break in but I think once it has, it will be really hard wearing and durable. The colour is pretty much as you see it here - a lovely dark caramel tan. The bag stands up on its own, it will be interesting to see how long it takes till it starts to break in and flop.




Wowzers, Vannie!  I can almost eat that bag.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> I second this! Wow the Sauro tan is gorgeous. I might have to order my Minnie after all...




You definitely might have to. I saw the exact same bag on Colette's blog. Looked like it was the full size (?).


----------



## tenKrat

Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom [emoji76]) hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.




All awesome choices.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Just adding my bag for the week...pretty plum pebbled Soulmate midi needed to have her maiden voyage into the world....she looks so pretty and I am so glad I have 2 bags in this leather (mini Zhoe and midi-Soulmate) and she is joined by Gold Africa Flora who is my wallet currently....love Flora as a wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3327440
> 
> View attachment 3327441




I melt when I see that Africa Gold, Odebdo!  I am still tempted to get something in that leather.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Wowzers, Vannie!  I can almost eat that bag.


Yep, it had that effect on me too. Very similar in colour to the cognac merinos.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I melt when I see that Africa Gold, Odebdo!  I am still tempted to get something in that leather.




The texture on gold Africa is insane....it is lovely!! Not sure I can pull off more than a small bag in it, but besides Flora it would rock in a mini-Zhoe!


----------



## djfmn

Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom &#128571 hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.


Iris Gris your bags are gorgeous. Love the grey it is a stunning leather and the taupe is lovely. Enjoy your amazing new bags.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ajamy

VanBod1525 said:


> Yep, it had that effect on me too. Very similar in colour to the cognac merinos.


 
Comparing your picture to my rust vacchetta divina sitting beside me, the sauro tan looks less textured?  the rust vacchetta has a distinct pebbled finish.  


Whatever the answer, I could be very tempted by it.  The colour absolutely glows.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Odebdo said:


> Just adding my bag for the week...pretty plum pebbled Soulmate midi needed to have her maiden voyage into the world....she looks so pretty and I am so glad I have 2 bags in this leather (mini Zhoe and midi-Soulmate) and she is joined by Gold Africa Flora who is my wallet currently....love Flora as a wallet!
> 
> View attachment 3327440
> 
> View attachment 3327441



I had never heard of this designer company (I'm new to tPF), but this bag immediately struck my fancy. Gorgeous! Another one to add to my ever growing wish list. That color is just lovely!


----------



## leechiyong

OMG, the picture of the little Athena in parts.  So, so stunning.


----------



## mkpurselover

Just heard from Colette, my little Athena has shipped !!  That was fast.  Plus Marco has full access to gunmetal hardware now, 2 shades, a light and dark!! I love these guys


----------



## leechiyong

mkpurselover said:


> Just heard from Colette, my little Athena has shipped !!  That was fast.  Plus Marco has full access to gunmetal hardware now, 2 shades, a light and dark!! I love these guys


That's awesome!  Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## Odebdo

Amethystgirl said:


> I had never heard of this designer company (I'm new to tPF), but this bag immediately struck my fancy. Gorgeous! Another one to add to my ever growing wish list. That color is just lovely!




Thank you and Welcome!! Massaccesi is not hugely known as it is a brand that just launched in late 2014...but they are made by an Italian atelier who has grown up in the business making wonderful, high quality bags!!

Enjoy tpf and hopefully you get to add a Massaccesi to your collection!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Just heard from Colette, my little Athena has shipped !!  That was fast.  Plus Marco has full access to gunmetal hardware now, 2 shades, a light and dark!! I love these guys




Awesome!!! Mine has not shipped yet!! I can't wait for someone to get theirs and post pictures!! 

And I love how Marco listens to what we want and delivers, like with the darker gunmetal!


----------



## anabg

Has anyone received their gift? Mine is coming via DHL and it's signature required. They have made 3 attempts as I have not been home. Kids were out of school this week and we have been away.  I missed it again today. But I guess they won't leave it unless someone signs?


----------



## VanBod1525

anabg said:


> Has anyone received their gift? Mine is coming via DHL and it's signature required. They have made 3 attempts as I have not been home. Kids were out of school this week and we have been away.  I missed it again today. But I guess they won't leave it unless someone signs?


Mine came in one of the bags I ordered.It's a small key fob in the sauro tan vachetta. Not sure if everyone is getting the same gift or if it will be a key fob but in the leather your bag is in.


----------



## VanBod1525

ajamy said:


> Comparing your picture to my rust vacchetta divina sitting beside me, the sauro tan looks less textured?  the rust vacchetta has a distinct pebbled finish.
> 
> 
> Whatever the answer, I could be very tempted by it.  The colour absolutely glows.


You're right, it definitely is textured but not pebbled in any way. I do like the look of the rust vachetta, but this tan is also stunning.


----------



## mkpurselover

leechiyong said:


> That's awesome!  Please post pics when it arrives!





Odebdo said:


> Awesome!!! Mine has not shipped yet!! I can't wait for someone to get theirs and post pictures!!
> 
> And I love how Marco listens to what we want and delivers, like with the darker gunmetal!



Oh yes, pictures for sure!!  Didn't you order tangerine Odebdo? That will be exciting to see.  Now I have to think about gunmetal hardware for my next bag!!  

I want all the new merinos color and all the new bags!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Oh yes, pictures for sure!!  Didn't you order tangerine Odebdo? That will be exciting to see.  Now I have to think about gunmetal hardware for my next bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> I want all the new merinos color and all the new bags!




Yes...I have a tangerine Little Athena ordered. I can't wait!!

So there are 4 new Merinos leather and 3 new bags...which suits what lol?


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Has anyone received their gift? Mine is coming via DHL and it's signature required. They have made 3 attempts as I have not been home. Kids were out of school this week and we have been away.  I missed it again today. But I guess they won't leave it unless someone signs?




Bummer on missed deliveries!! What is coming?


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Yes...I have a tangerine Little Athena ordered. I can't wait!!
> 
> So there are 4 new Merinos leather and 3 new bags...which suits what lol?


Marco posted new pics on FB, including my Santorini little Athena in production.  Maybe yours will be there soon too.

So in a perfect world where I was loaded , I would get the cameo rose in the Angelica, and a jade and crystal pink Daphne.  Maybe not the Octane.  And I'm not a neutral person, but that dark grey nappa looks really good on the Aphrodite on FB!

Also new pics on Pintrest of the Angelica in all the merino colors


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Bummer on missed deliveries!! What is coming?




It's the gift (key fob) and my pewter flora.  They mailed them separately. The package I keep missing is the key fob.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> D, I think I'm in your shoes now. I've been fortunate to accumulate more than enough MM bags like you. [emoji39]  After this season, I am going to sit back and start rotating through my bags to enjoy them all.
> 
> I placed an order for a Daphne in Cappuccino pebbled, with a modification. I asked if it could be made with the rolled handles, like on the Angelica. Marco said it could be done. So, if any of you like the Daphne and you would prefer the rolled handles, you can request them.


Do you mind if I ask if you were charged extra for rolled handles for the Daphne?  I think that would be my preference also.


----------



## mkpurselover

New pictures on Pintrest of Daphne in all the new Merinos colors.  I'll take one of each, Please , also the yellow nappa in Little Athena


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> D, I think I'm in your shoes now. I've been fortunate to accumulate more than enough MM bags like you. [emoji39]  After this season, I am going to sit back and start rotating through my bags to enjoy them all.
> 
> I placed an order for a Daphne in Cappuccino pebbled, with a modification. I asked if it could be made with the rolled handles, like on the Angelica. Marco said it could be done. So, if any of you like the Daphne and you would prefer the rolled handles, you can request them.




This is good to know...I would much prefer that style with rolled handles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> The texture on gold Africa is insane....it is lovely!! Not sure I can pull off more than a small bag in it, but besides Flora it would rock in a mini-Zhoe!




I love that gold but it's too flashy for me. I'd totally do it in a Flora though!


----------



## leechiyong

New bags are up on the website!!!!!  Promo code available from Facebook:  spring10.


----------



## Odebdo

leechiyong said:


> New bags are up on the website!!!!!  Promo code available from Facebook:  spring10.



Plus on the blog is lots more pictures of the new styles!!  My bank account is crying about the sale...I have to think on what I want to get!


----------



## leechiyong

Hmm...I'd love to see a picture of the two Athenas.  The little one looks larger than I expected.


----------



## paintednightsky

Is the jade more of a green or a blue or a sea green?  From the pics it is hard to tell and looks more sea green, blue to me.


----------



## msd_bags

I love the Daphne as it is, wondering how the rolled handles would look with it. I have limited imagination, lol!


----------



## otterpop

I would like to officially become a non-lurker to the TPF site and your MM thread in particular. I'm a bit shy and have felt that I didn't have much to offer as far as discussion goes. I currently own a Burgundy Minerva purchased last year and loved it so much I carried it for about 8mos straight!  I have recently overhauled my entire wardrobe and lost 20lbs and feel that I would like to start carrying smaller, more structured bags. I have donated/sold all but two bags and need to build up a few more go to bags. After recently ordering another Massaccesi bag and reading this entire blog. Yes, it has been my bedtime reading for a week straight - better than any novel I could find!! I decided I've been missing out and want to join in on all of the fun you guys have


----------



## msd_bags

otterpop said:


> I would like to officially become a non-lurker to the TPF site and your MM thread in particular. I'm a bit shy and have felt that I didn't have much to offer as far as discussion goes. I currently own a Burgundy Minerva purchased last year and loved it so much I carried it for about 8mos straight!  I have recently overhauled my entire wardrobe and lost 20lbs and feel that I would like to start carrying smaller, more structured bags. I have donated/sold all but two bags and need to build up a few more go to bags. After recently ordering another Massaccesi bag and reading this entire blog. Yes, it has been my bedtime reading for a week straight - better than any novel I could find!! I decided I've been missing out and want to join in on all of the fun you guys have




Welcome to the thread!! 8 months straight, wow!! I have a midi Minerva and I really love the style! I'm curious, what's your recent MM order? Congrats on the weight loss!!


----------



## otterpop

msd_bags said:


> Welcome to the thread!! 8 months straight, wow!! U have a midi Minerva and I really love the style! I'm curious, what's your recent MM order? Congrats on the weight loss!!



Thank you for the welcome!! I actually have the regular Minerva and it was definitely bigger than I had expected. I love it so much anyways though obviously. The shoulder strap is just so comfy and even though I never carry a ton it still looks fabulous on. I'm pretty tall at 5'9 so maybe when I get enough posts I can put up a modeling picture. I have to agree with everyone that the pebbled leather is pretty indestructible. Mine actually came in the mail soaking wet - so much so that the bottom was kinda warped. Now you can't even tell and after 8mos of straight use (even though the leather has relaxed) looks pretty much brand new. Such quality!!

I just ordered last week a Zhoe in Black Merinos, Dark Gunmetal Hardware, Dark Blue Lining. Oh and a little Flora in Plum Pebbled to go inside!!

I'm so excited I almost can't stand it


----------



## msd_bags

otterpop said:


> Thank you for the welcome!! I actually have the regular Minerva and it was definitely bigger than I had expected. I love it so much anyways though obviously. The shoulder strap is just so comfy and even though I never carry a ton it still looks fabulous on. I'm pretty tall at 5'9 so maybe when I get enough posts I can put up a modeling picture. I have to agree with everyone that the pebbled leather is pretty indestructible. Mine actually came in the mail soaking wet - so much so that the bottom was kinda warped. Now you can't even tell and after 8mos of straight use (even though the leather has relaxed) looks pretty much brand new. Such quality!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered last week a Zhoe in Black Merinos, Dark Gunmetal Hardware, Dark Blue Lining. Oh and a little Flora in Plum Pebbled to go inside!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited I almost can't stand it




I totally agree on the leather strap of Minerva - soooo comfy! And yes, the indestructible pebbled leather! A Zhoe sounds really nice. I have its cousin, the Zhoe Legend, and I adore it so much. Can't wait for your reveal and modshots! 

I might be ordering the Daphne in pebbled to enjoy the spring promo. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

otterpop said:


> I would like to officially become a non-lurker to the TPF site and your MM thread in particular. I'm a bit shy and have felt that I didn't have much to offer as far as discussion goes. I currently own a Burgundy Minerva purchased last year and loved it so much I carried it for about 8mos straight!  I have recently overhauled my entire wardrobe and lost 20lbs and feel that I would like to start carrying smaller, more structured bags. I have donated/sold all but two bags and need to build up a few more go to bags. After recently ordering another Massaccesi bag and reading this entire blog. Yes, it has been my bedtime reading for a week straight - better than any novel I could find!! I decided I've been missing out and want to join in on all of the fun you guys have




Hello and welcome! [emoji4]
I know how you feel - I have a Midi zip Selene in pebbled leather. It is my only MM bag yet and I cannot stop carrying her. Most of the time I only stop using her, because my other bags feel neglected. [emoji6]
Please post pictures of your new bags and of your Minerva. [emoji4]


----------



## otterpop

I'm really digging the Daphne too and the Little Athena. I noticed from the webstie pic that the strap attaches on opposite sides of the bag on both of them. I've never had a bag with a strap like this. Is there pros and cons to this style strap attachment?


----------



## otterpop

msd_bags said:


> I totally agree on the leather strap of Minerva - soooo comfy! And yes, the indestructible pebbled leather! A Zhoe sounds really nice. I have its cousin, the Zhoe Legend, and I adore it so much. Can't wait for your reveal and modshots!
> 
> I might be ordering the Daphne in pebbled to enjoy the spring promo. [emoji4]



Your Beige Legend is really gourgeous, what a beautiful and classy color!! 
Can you order a different leather than what is on the website and still enjoy the promo?



Ludmilla said:


> Hello and welcome! [emoji4]
> I know how you feel - I have a Midi zip Selene in pebbled leather. It is my only MM bag yet and I cannot stop carrying her. Most of the time I only stop using her, because my other bags feel neglected. [emoji6]
> Please post pictures of your new bags and of your Minerva. [emoji4]



Thank you! I will post pics soon. I'm not the most computer savvy but I'm sure I can figure out how to post a picture. I have a few swatches coming too that I can post up.


----------



## msd_bags

otterpop said:


> I'm really digging the Daphne too and the Little Athena. I noticed from the webstie pic that the strap attaches on opposite sides of the bag on both of them. I've never had a bag with a strap like this. Is there pros and cons to this style strap attachment?


I prefer this strap placement rather than near the handles.  To me the weight seems better distributed when the strap ends are on opposite sides.



otterpop said:


> Your Beige Legend is really gourgeous, what a beautiful and classy color!!
> Can you order a different leather than what is on the website and still enjoy the promo?


Thanks for the beige Legend love! I love it to pieces!!  My understanding is yes you can since the promo applies to orders placed with Colette.  Confession time , I emailed my order a few hours ago.  I'm getting pebbled Daphne.  I have yet to hear from Colette but I think there will be no problem.


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> I prefer this strap placement rather than near the handles.  To me the weight seems better distributed when the strap ends are on opposite sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the beige Legend love! I love it to pieces!!  My understanding is yes you can since the promo applies to orders placed with Colette.  Confession time , I emailed my order a few hours ago.  I'm getting pebbled Daphne.  I have yet to hear from Colette but I think there will be no problem.




What pebbled leather for Daphne??


----------



## Odebdo

otterpop said:


> Your Beige Legend is really gourgeous, what a beautiful and classy color!!
> 
> Can you order a different leather than what is on the website and still enjoy the promo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I will post pics soon. I'm not the most computer savvy but I'm sure I can figure out how to post a picture. I have a few swatches coming too that I can post up.




You should be able to order anything, check with Colette! I honestly have never placed an order on their website...always via email with Colette as I love chatting with her about what I am getting! Love that personal touch!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I love that gold but it's too flashy for me. I'd totally do it in a Flora though!




I also love the gold but it is too flashy for me as well. I have tried a gold a couple of times and returned them. So I have learned the hard way. No gold for me.


----------



## soramillay

I so much want to order a Minnie in Sauro Tan and the crystal pink Daphne but I really must not until I trim down my collection. I have to stick to my ban for at least six months so I will live for your reveals and mod shots, everyone please!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> The texture on gold Africa is insane....it is lovely!! Not sure I can pull off more than a small bag in it, but besides Flora it would rock in a mini-Zhoe!




I agree that a mini Zhoe in gold Africa would be just enough beauty.


----------



## tenKrat

Amethystgirl said:


> I had never heard of this designer company (I'm new to tPF), but this bag immediately struck my fancy. Gorgeous! Another one to add to my ever growing wish list. That color is just lovely!




Hi!  You should check out Massaccesi's web site and his Facebook page, where there are more photos of his beautiful leathers and bags.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Just heard from Colette, my little Athena has shipped !!  That was fast.  Plus Marco has full access to gunmetal hardware now, 2 shades, a light and dark!! I love these guys




Would love to hear what you think of her soon!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Yes...I have a tangerine Little Athena ordered. I can't wait!!
> 
> So there are 4 new Merinos leather and 3 new bags...which suits what lol?




They're all mix 'n matchable!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Do you mind if I ask if you were charged extra for rolled handles for the Daphne?  I think that would be my preference also.




No extra charge.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Would love to hear what you think of her soon!





tenKrat said:


> No extra charge.



I'm very excited, will post asap! Thank you for the info on the rolled handles.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I love the Daphne as it is, wondering how the rolled handles would look with it. I have limited imagination, lol!




You can print out a pic of the Angelica. Then cut the bag into a more square shape. That will give you a visual. 

The tabs where the handles are attached to the bag are the same on the Angelica and Daphne. Those clued me in to the possibility of interchanging the handles.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> What pebbled leather for Daphne??



I ordered it in Navy pebbled. Before the pics came out I was already asking Colette for available earlier leathers. So when the promo started I was ready! [emoji7] And, I asked for a structured finish.



tenKrat said:


> You can print out a pic of the Angelica. Then cut the bag into a more square shape. That will give you a visual.
> 
> The tabs where the handles are attached to the bag are the same on the Angelica and Daphne. Those clued me in to the possibility of interchanging the handles.




Thanks for the tip! [emoji4] I went with the original handle. I came across the Max Mara Whitney bag in person with the same handle and I thought it looked still elegant. So I went for the original.


----------



## anabg

Who's ordering from the 10% sale? I am tempted to order one of the new bags.


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> I ordered it in Navy pebbled. Before the pics came out I was already asking Colette for available earlier leathers. So when the promo started I was ready! [emoji7] And, I asked for a structured finish.



This is exciting, can't wait for pics, a new bag in a pebbled leather! Which hardware did you choose?


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Who's ordering from the 10% sale? I am tempted to order one of the new bags.




I can't pass up a sale and Marco's photography skills sells me on things I wouldn't think of otherwise! I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining! I am so excited about it!


----------



## clu0984

I ordered a Selene in sauro tan and Zhoe legend in mahogany


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I can't pass up a sale and Marco's photography skills sells me on things I wouldn't think of otherwise! I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining! I am so excited about it!


Jealous!!! That's on my dream list, can't wait for your pics.  Are you going with flat or rolled handles?


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> This is exciting, can't wait for pics, a new bag in a pebbled leather! Which hardware did you choose?


I was being a cheapskate and went for silver, even if I really wanted the dark gun metal.   There are only a few hardware for the Daphne so I told myself silver vs dark gunmetal would not matter much.  But I asked Marco for either red or light fuchsia lining, and I saw that he indicated light fuchsia.  Can't wait!



clu0984 said:


> I ordered a Selene in sauro tan and Zhoe legend in mahogany


I enjoyed my Zhoe Legend in calf leather the whole of last week.  Hope you enjoy yours when you get her!


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> I was being a cheapskate and went for silver, even if I really wanted the dark gun metal.   There are only a few hardware for the Daphne so I told myself silver vs dark gunmetal would not matter much.  But I asked Marco for either red or light fuchsia lining, and I saw that he indicated light fuchsia.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my Zhoe Legend in calf leather the whole of last week.  Hope you enjoy yours when you get her!


That's very true, you don't see the hardware much at all on the Daphne.  Looking forward to seeing the bright lining!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Jealous!!! That's on my dream list, can't wait for your pics.  Are you going with flat or rolled handles?




I am sticking with the way Marco designed it, so flat handles. I will have the rolled ones on my Little A, so once I have both I will know if I have a preference or not going forward.


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> I was being a cheapskate and went for silver, even if I really wanted the dark gun metal.   There are only a few hardware for the Daphne so I told myself silver vs dark gunmetal would not matter much.  But I asked Marco for either red or light fuchsia lining, and I saw that he indicated light fuchsia.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my Zhoe Legend in calf leather the whole of last week.  Hope you enjoy yours when you get her!




I think silver with navy pebbled will be awesome!! And that lining will be a little punch of happy every time you go inside the bag!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> I ordered a Selene in sauro tan and Zhoe legend in mahogany




Swoon!!! Both of these will be Devine!!! Congrats!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I am sticking with the way Marco designed it, so flat handles. I will have the rolled ones on my Little A, so once I have both I will know if I have a preference or not going forward.


Great, I will be able to see the Daphne both ways when everyone gets their bags.  Any word yet on your little Athena?


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I ordered it in Navy pebbled. Before the pics came out I was already asking Colette for available earlier leathers. So when the promo started I was ready! [emoji7] .



Nice!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I can't pass up a sale and Marco's photography skills sells me on things I wouldn't think of otherwise! I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining! I am so excited about it!




I'm on the fence about this one.  Tempted to order it, too.  Considering the same bag as msd's as well. I love my Penelope in navy pebbled.


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> I ordered a Selene in sauro tan and Zhoe legend in mahogany




You might love your vachetta Zhoe Legend as much as I do mine (which is in the rust color).


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> I can't pass up a sale and Marco's photography skills sells me on things I wouldn't think of otherwise! I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining! I am so excited about it!




That picture of the Daphne in crystal pink is beautiful. It's got me wondering if I should order that instead of the angelica.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I was being a cheapskate and went for silver, even if I really wanted the dark gun metal.   There are only a few hardware for the Daphne so I told myself silver vs dark gunmetal would not matter much.  But I asked Marco for either red or light fuchsia lining, and I saw that he indicated light fuchsia.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoyed my Zhoe Legend in calf leather the whole of last week.  Hope you enjoy yours when you get her!




Good call on the hardware. Not much hardware on Daphne to justify paying extra for the dark gunmetal.


----------



## tenKrat

I was thrilled to see Daphne and Little Athena in the SS16 lineup. My first loves are the satchel and structured bags.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> That picture of the Daphne in crystal pink is beautiful. It's got me wondering if I should order that instead of the angelica.




I know, right?!?  Marco's photos showcase the bags brilliantly. I'm also wondering if I should just order pink Daphne. There's no color like it yet in my bag wardrobe.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I was thrilled to see Daphne and Little Athena in the SS16 lineup. My first loves are the satchel and structured bags.


These 2 are my favorites too!!  Satchels and structured bags are my style.  For my order, I asked that the Daphne be made more structured (the description says "pliable and not structured").


----------



## otterpop

Can't wait to see all of your bags!! They all sound so wonderful 

I'm still thinking about ordering today since my previous order hasn't shipped but I can't make up my mind what exactly I would like. I have a few swatches coming still so I might just try to be patient.

I'm thinking Daphne in Dark Grey Merinos with the Fucshia lining. I was wondering what he meant by pliable in the description. I would like the bag to at least stand on it's own.


----------



## anabg

Well no bag for me. I got into a fender bender this morning. It's going to be expensive.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## tenKrat

otterpop said:


> I would like to officially become a non-lurker to the TPF site and your MM thread in particular. I'm a bit shy and have felt that I didn't have much to offer as far as discussion goes. I currently own a Burgundy Minerva purchased last year and loved it so much I carried it for about 8mos straight!  I have recently overhauled my entire wardrobe and lost 20lbs and feel that I would like to start carrying smaller, more structured bags. I have donated/sold all but two bags and need to build up a few more go to bags. After recently ordering another Massaccesi bag and reading this entire blog. Yes, it has been my bedtime reading for a week straight - better than any novel I could find!! I decided I've been missing out and want to join in on all of the fun you guys have



Hi otterpop!  How fun is that that you need to rebuild your clothes and bag wardrobes due to weight loss?!? 

You might have already found it---there is another thread, the Massaccesi reference pictures thread, where you can see the bags without having to wade through this one.


----------



## KM23

I ordered my first Massaccesi purse! I went with the Selene Midi Zipper in black merinos with elongated Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, a zippered top, and fuchsia lining. I fell in love with the full size Selene with the Soulmate handles and the Selene Zip with fuchsia lining that were both posted in here  I am so excited!!!! I can't wait to see everyones bags!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Well no bag for me. I got into a fender bender this morning. It's going to be expensive.




Hope you are ok? Being responsible and fixing cars instead of buying bags stinks, but we have all been there!


----------



## Odebdo

KM23 said:


> I ordered my first Massaccesi purse! I went with the Selene Midi Zipper in black merinos with elongated Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, a zippered top, and fuchsia lining. I fell in love with the full size Selene with the Soulmate handles and the Selene Zip with fuchsia lining that were both posted in here  I am so excited!!!! I can't wait to see everyones bags!




Congrats!! This sounds beautiful! That pink will be a great pop of color inside your beautiful new bag!


----------



## otterpop

tenKrat said:


> Hi otterpop!  How fun is that that you need to rebuild your clothes and bag wardrobes due to weight loss?!?
> 
> You might have already found it---there is another thread, the Massaccesi reference pictures thread, where you can see the bags without having to wade through this one.



I have definitely already found this thread and look at it obsessively over and over all the time! All of your bags are so beautiful and your mod shots are so very helpful. I took a few photos of my Minerva and plan to make my own contribution shortly 



KM23 said:


> I ordered my first Massaccesi purse! I went with the Selene Midi Zipper in black merinos with elongated Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, a zippered top, and fuchsia lining. I fell in love with the full size Selene with the Soulmate handles and the Selene Zip with fuchsia lining that were both posted in here  I am so excited!!!! I can't wait to see everyones bags!



I ordered a bag in black merinos with the dark gunmetal hardware last week. I then went ahead and ordered another one today to take advantage of the discount and free shipping since my other bag hadn't shipped yet. The bag you ordered sounds awesome!!! I definitely feel your excitement


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Hope you are ok? Being responsible and fixing cars instead of buying bags stinks, but we have all been there!





tenKrat said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you didn't get hurt.



Thanks to you, both. I am ok but somehow my car was the one with the most damage....  Just my luck.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Thanks to you, both. I am ok but somehow my car was the one with the most damage....  Just my luck.




Thank goodness you're okay!


----------



## tenKrat

KM23 said:


> I ordered my first Massaccesi purse! I went with the Selene Midi Zipper in black merinos with elongated Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, a zippered top, and fuchsia lining. I fell in love with the full size Selene with the Soulmate handles and the Selene Zip with fuchsia lining that were both posted in here  I am so excited!!!! I can't wait to see everyones bags!




I'm excited for you, too!  Nice to see you here. I hope we don't get you into too much trouble, haha. [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

otterpop said:


> I have definitely already found this thread and look at it obsessively over and over all the time! All of your bags are so beautiful and your mod shots are so very helpful. I took a few photos of my Minerva and plan to make my own contribution shortly




Thanks for posting your pics. Sometimes we forget to post pics in that other thread.

I wish we could have our own subforum.


----------



## paintednightsky

I ordered a selene zip midi in sauro tan vacchetta and selene midi in gold africa both with gold hw   Don't have a gold bag yet and wasn't too sure about it, but I liked the sample swatch of it.  Softer than the other africa leathers.  I think that will be it for awhile till maybe a nabuck in fall...


----------



## Iris Gris

OK ladies, I have a decision to make. I really want something in vachetta, but I don't know what. The 2 styles they show online (Selene and Minerva) are gorgeous BUT I just got these 2 bags (along with Soulmate, they're my first) in pebbled leather and I feel like I shouldn't buy "duplicates" this early in the <strike>addiction</strike> game. 

Have you ordered other styles in vachetta? Do you just email Colette? Do they ever politely turn you down bc a certain leather won't work with a certain style (e.g. nappa Soulmate)?


----------



## tenKrat

Iris Gris said:


> OK ladies, I have a decision to make. I really want something in vachetta, but I don't know what. The 2 styles they show online (Selene and Minerva) are gorgeous BUT I just got these 2 bags (along with Soulmate, they're my first) in pebbled leather and I feel like I shouldn't buy "duplicates" this early in the <strike>addiction</strike> game.
> 
> Have you ordered other styles in vachetta? Do you just email Colette? Do they ever politely turn you down bc a certain leather won't work with a certain style (e.g. nappa Soulmate)?




I have a black vachetta Zhoe and a rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. The leather is fabulous in the Zhoes. I just ordered a sauro tan vachetta Daphne. Colette agreed that the vachetta would be wonderful in this style. 

Since MM vachetta is thicker and chewy, it seems it would work well in more structured styles. 

I think it's great that you want to try new styles and would like to avoid duplicates. I generally don't duplicate styles either. Although, I just might break this rule with the Daphne. I love it.


----------



## tenKrat

I also have a rust vachetta Divina Midi, another style you could consider. 

Marco and Colette are happy to give suggestions for certain leathers you're interested in.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I have a black vachetta Zhoe and a rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. The leather is fabulous in the Zhoes. I just ordered a sauro tan vachetta Daphne. Colette agreed that the vachetta would be wonderful in this style.
> 
> Since MM vachetta is thicker and chewy, it seems it would work well in more structured styles.
> 
> I think it's great that you want to try new styles and would like to avoid duplicates. I generally don't duplicate styles either. Although, I just might break this rule with the Daphne. I love it.


I was choosing between a black vachetta and black pebbled.  I hesitated on the black vachetta for a mini Zhoe since I have very limited imagination (despite having a swatch).  I like leathers that don't have much natural variation.  I was not so sure about the vachetta.  So I ordered the mini Z in black pebbled together with my Daphne.  A very safe choice.  



Iris Gris said:


> Do they ever politely turn you down bc a certain leather won't work with a certain style (e.g. nappa Soulmate)?


You can always ask Colette first if a certain leather would work with a certain style.  I've done that several times.  Sometimes she has a ready answer, sometimes she needs to ask Marco.  Since I've ordered several bags from them, Colette more or less knows the type I want, so sometimes she volunteers that I might not like something that much because it is so and so.


----------



## Depotisanda

Hello everybody! 
I recently stumbled upon this brand, and I have to admit it has me completely obsessed!

I've just upgraded to leather bags -I'm a complete novice XD -, and all the styles and leather choices available are a bit overwhelming, so it'll be some time until I make my first purchase, but I can't wait to get my hands on a Massaccesi bag!! 

Also, what's  the 'bespoke' group and where can I find info on it? 

(Non-English speaker here,  sorry in advance for any spelling errors)


----------



## mkpurselover

Depotisanda said:


> Hello everybody!
> I recently stumbled upon this brand, and I have to admit it has me completely obsessed!
> 
> I've just upgraded to leather bags -I'm a complete novice XD -, and all the styles and leather choices available are a bit overwhelming, so it'll be some time until I make my first purchase, but I can't wait to get my hands on a Massaccesi bag!!
> 
> Also, what's  the 'bespoke' group and where can I find info on it?
> 
> (Non-English speaker here,  sorry in advance for any spelling errors)


Dear Depotisanda, welcome!  If you go to the Massaccesi website, and click on the "blog" there is information about the newest bespoke group, cameo rose Angelica.  Usually the ladies here in this thread decide on a bag and ask Marco if he'll do a group bespoke for a discount.  To join you just let Colette know and purchase that bag.  All of Marco's bags are bespoke, so no need to worry, you can get whatever you want, just not at a discount.  Keep reading here to see what might be next, or suggest your own group idea!!


----------



## VanBod1525

paintednightsky said:


> Is the jade more of a green or a blue or a sea green?  From the pics it is hard to tell and looks more sea green, blue to me.


It's more of a sea green.


----------



## Iris Gris

tenKrat said:


> I have a black vachetta Zhoe and a rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. The leather is fabulous in the Zhoes. I just ordered a sauro tan vachetta Daphne. Colette agreed that the vachetta would be wonderful in this style.



I checked out your rust Legend in the ref thread and it's fabulous.... kind of 70s, but classic, well-dressed 70s... I don't know how to explain it.  A Daphne would be nice in vachetta, too... decisions, decisions.


----------



## anabg

Ah... I finally got my gift!  It's an fob in vachetta. It's so pretty.  The only thing I have in vachetta so far...


----------



## tenKrat

Iris Gris said:


> I checked out your rust Legend in the ref thread and it's fabulous.... kind of 70s, but classic, well-dressed 70s... I don't know how to explain it.  A Daphne would be nice in vachetta, too... decisions, decisions.




My mother had a big, floppy tan leather clutch similar to this one:




For kicks, I Googled "70s tan leather accessories".  Here's one more:




Here's mine for comparison:




So, I get what you mean. [emoji13]


----------



## vink

Iris Gris said:


> You guys, a big box from Italy JUST arrived! I almost missed it because I was about to get in the shower and wouldn't have even known the mailman was there if the cats (who like to watch me in the bathroom [emoji76]) hadn't gone running to the front door.
> 
> 
> 
> I just had time to tear the box open, ooh and ahh, snap a few pix, and dash to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will post better pix later; the Soulmate really is blue in person.




Your Minerva is so dreamy. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lenie

Yay! Colette just  emailed that my tangerine nappa Angelica and Tuscan YeeLow nappa Daphne are on their way!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Yay! Colette just  emailed that my tangerine nappa Angelica and Tuscan YeeLow nappa Daphne are on their way!




Squeeeee!!!! These will be gorgeous!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

SHE'S HERE!!  My little Athena arrived today, way sooner than I expected.  No customs hassle this time.  She's so cute and small compared to her big sis.  I'm working on paring down my stuff now, time to go light for summer anyway.


I promise pics tomorrow!!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Yay! Colette just  emailed that my tangerine nappa Angelica and Tuscan YeeLow nappa Daphne are on their way!


Can't wait to see them!!



mkpurselover said:


> SHE'S HERE!!  My little Athena arrived today, way sooner than I expected.  No customs hassle this time.  She's so cute and small compared to her big sis.  I'm working on paring down my stuff now, time to go light for summer anyway.
> 
> I promise pics tomorrow!!


Yay!! If it's not too much of a bother, could you also add side by side photo(s) of Athena and Little Athena?  Thanks!!


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> Can't wait to see them!!
> 
> 
> Yay!! If it's not too much of a bother, could you also add side by side photo(s) of Athena and Little Athena?  Thanks!!


That was just what I was going to do, good call.  I wanted everyone to see the size differences!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> SHE'S HERE!!  My little Athena arrived today, way sooner than I expected.  No customs hassle this time.  She's so cute and small compared to her big sis.  I'm working on paring down my stuff now, time to go light for summer anyway.
> 
> 
> I promise pics tomorrow!!




I cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Bagwis

mkpurselover said:


> SHE'S HERE!!  My little Athena arrived today, way sooner than I expected.  No customs hassle this time.  She's so cute and small compared to her big sis.  I'm working on paring down my stuff now, time to go light for summer anyway.
> 
> 
> I promise pics tomorrow!!


And some mod pics as well while crossbody, thanks my!


----------



## Bagwis

And what fits inside as well if not too much. Thanks again mk!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> SHE'S HERE!!  My little Athena arrived today, way sooner than I expected.  No customs hassle this time.  She's so cute and small compared to her big sis.  I'm working on paring down my stuff now, time to go light for summer anyway.
> 
> 
> I promise pics tomorrow!!


Ooh, looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone tried the pebbled Geranio color? I can't figure out if it's like a salmon color or more like coral.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, I took these this am.  Showing crossbody and side by side.  I have the messenger strap all the way loosen, but as I have a large upper body its a bit too short. I do not wear crossbody style anyway, strap is long enough for shoulder wear.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok for some reason the side by side pic refuses to load, I will try again later.


----------



## mkpurselover

Bagwis said:


> And what fits inside as well if not too much. Thanks again mk!


Small inside for me after using the full size Athena.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, here's the side by side pix


----------



## pbnjam

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here's the side by side pix




Nice pictures! The colors you chose are very pretty. I love the smaller Athena. It looks really cute with your outfit.


----------



## Odebdo

Thank you MK!!! 

Little Athena looks lovely on you...and can I just say the two Athenas, big and little, are so beautiful! You chose gorgeous colors and they just look wonderful!


----------



## mkpurselover

pbnjam said:


> Nice pictures! The colors you chose are very pretty. I love the smaller Athena. It looks really cute with your outfit.





Odebdo said:


> Thank you MK!!!
> 
> Little Athena looks lovely on you...and can I just say the two Athenas, big and little, are so beautiful! You chose gorgeous colors and they just look wonderful!



Thank you so much Ladies!. I'm all about color, esp blues, purples, pinks!


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here's the side by side pix




Thanks for the pics!! Loving Little Athena more! I have the regular Athena in black, the little one seems a lot smaller.

Santorini blue is beautiful!! Enjoy your bags!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, I took these this am.  Showing crossbody and side by side.  I have the messenger strap all the way loosen, but as I have a large upper body its a bit too short. I do not wear crossbody style anyway, strap is long enough for shoulder wear.




Mkpurselover you look terrific with the Santorini blue! I love your taste in colors. Pantone should hire you to be the rep for Pantone's 2016 colors, you have mastered how to blend the two tones in an outfit. Thanks for sharing these useful pics!


----------



## Bagwis

Hey mkpurselover thank you for this photos you have been a great help. You and your little Athena look gorgeous!


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the pics!! Loving Little Athena more! I have the regular Athena in black, the little one seems a lot smaller.
> 
> Santorini blue is beautiful!! Enjoy your bags!


The little one is much smaller, but soo cute!  I can't fit my water bottle in, unlike the big Athena, which I carried everything but the kitchen sink!  Less weight , but I will have to find an alternative.


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> Mkpurselover you look terrific with the Santorini blue! I love your taste in colors. Pantone should hire you to be the rep for Pantone's 2016 colors, you have mastered how to blend the two tones in an outfit. Thanks for sharing these useful pics!


  too kind!  I have an obsession about color.  Back in the early '80's when 'Color me beautiful' came out, I was hooked and busy seeing colors in a new way.  Everyone was getting their 'season' done, and I was in heaven telling everyone I knew what colors to wear!! Haha


----------



## mkpurselover

Bagwis said:


> Hey mkpurselover thank you for this photos you have been a great help. You and your little Athena look gorgeous!


Thanks. I'm not so good at showing what fits, but if you were able to figure it out, Yeah!


----------



## otterpop

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, I took these this am.  Showing crossbody and side by side.  I have the messenger strap all the way loosen, but as I have a large upper body its a bit too short. I do not wear crossbody style anyway, strap is long enough for shoulder wear.





mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here's the side by side pix



Wow! So beautiful, thank you for showing both of your bags to us. Those colors are just breathtaking and look great on you


----------



## mkpurselover

otterpop said:


> Wow! So beautiful, thank you for showing both of your bags to us. Those colors are just breathtaking and look great on you


  Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here's the side by side pix




Great photos!  The Little Athena suits you well.


----------



## tenKrat

Has anyone looked on the reference pictures thread?  Cowumbut posted her wonderful bag collection. I really liked her octane merinos/silver hardware Diva, and I'm not even a bucket bag kind of girl.


----------



## Iris Gris

Little Penelope... a guilt-free way to get every leather in every color?


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Has anyone looked on the reference pictures thread?  Cowumbut posted her wonderful bag collection. I really liked her octane merinos/silver hardware Diva, and I'm not even a bucket bag kind of girl.




I especially loved the Minerva in celeste merinos. Felt regret again that I didn't join that special offer.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Has anyone looked on the reference pictures thread?  Cowumbut posted her wonderful bag collection. I really liked her octane merinos/silver hardware Diva, and I'm not even a bucket bag kind of girl.




Thanks for mentioning this....just went and drooled over her beautiful collection!!!!

Gorgeous bags Cowumbut!!! Your collection is stunning!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut...there are no words...amazing collection!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone seen a color comparison of the Orange Merinos and the Tangerine Nappa? I love the intensity of Tangerine, but am considering a style that would work better in a softer leather. Does anyone know if the Orange Merinos is a deep, intense color?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone done a midi Minerva with no center compartment? I am thinking about that. I like the compartment for wallet security, but I also think it takes away space for other things...thoughts?


----------



## Cowumbut

THANKS! Been meaning to post them for ages...love MM. In the process of clearing out a lot of my other brands.


----------



## Cowumbut

Let me try that again! THANKS! Been meaning to post them for ages...love MM. In the process of clearing out a lot of my other brands.


----------



## anabg

My flora in Pewter!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> My flora in Pewter!




Beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> My flora in Pewter!




I love this! Gorgeous!


----------



## anabg

Its a very interesting color. It's metallic, but not in your face, dark and I think I can treat it as a neutral.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cowumbut said:


> Let me try that again! THANKS! Been meaning to post them for ages...love MM. In the process of clearing out a lot of my other brands.


Beautiful, and I believe that was your dark grey nappa Aphrodite on FB, right?  It really got me thinking about a neutral grey bag.  I'm all about the color, but that dark grey is nice


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> My flora in Pewter!


So pretty!


----------



## anabg

And this was the gift. It smells so good.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Its a very interesting color. It's metallic, but not in your face, dark and I think I can treat it as a neutral.




I think you can definitely treat it as a neutral. It will be more versatile than you think. That's one of the reason I love darker silver and bronze tone metallics.


----------



## anabg

Could someone offer me their input?    Any ideas on how to remove this smudge (left side)?  I just noticed it with all the excitement. I just picked up the bag today. I emailed Colette but wanted to know what you guys thought would help. It also has a faint scratch near the smudge. I can live with the scratch...  

If they knew about the smudge and the scratch, why wouldn't they at least put them in the back, though?


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone seen a color comparison of the Orange Merinos and the Tangerine Nappa? I love the intensity of Tangerine, but am considering a style that would work better in a softer leather. Does anyone know if the Orange Merinos is a deep, intense color?




I have swatches of both. The Tangerine nappa has more red undertones so kind of a reddish orange. The color is deeply saturated and rich. The orange merinos is more of a true orange, not as intense as the Tangerine. Which style are you considering? The nappa is a little thicker than the merinos but was a lot softer than I expected. I have the nappa In the Selene and it folds nicely when it is cinched. You can also ask Colette if the nappa would suit the style you are interested in.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Could someone offer me their input?    Any ideas on how to remove this smudge (left side)?  I just noticed it with all the excitement. I just picked up the bag today. I emailed Colette but wanted to know what you guys thought would help. It also has a faint scratch near the smudge. I can live with the scratch...
> 
> If they knew about the smudge and the scratch, why wouldn't they at least put them in the back, though?




It's a little hard to tell in the picture, but maybe a leather moisturizer might help.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Could someone offer me their input?    Any ideas on how to remove this smudge (left side)?  I just noticed it with all the excitement. I just picked up the bag today. I emailed Colette but wanted to know what you guys thought would help. It also has a faint scratch near the smudge. I can live with the scratch...
> 
> If they knew about the smudge and the scratch, why wouldn't they at least put them in the back, though?




Emailing Colette is the right thing to do. I recently had a bag arrive with an issue on the front and they offered a solution immediately.


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful, and I believe that was your dark grey nappa Aphrodite on FB, right?  It really got me thinking about a neutral grey bag.  I'm all about the color, but that dark grey is nice



Thank you. Yes, it is...Colette let me know at the same time it shipped. It was a waiting game for sure. It's a lovely dressy smooth leather and a gorgeous grey. I think if I were to do that bag again I might have gotten the side inserts done in the black nappa too. Very happy with my first Aphrodite.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> It's a little hard to tell in the picture, but maybe a leather moisturizer might help.



It's the area to the left of the picture that looks a little white.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I have swatches of both. The Tangerine nappa has more red undertones so kind of a reddish orange. The color is deeply saturated and rich. The orange merinos is more of a true orange, not as intense as the Tangerine. Which style are you considering? The nappa is a little thicker than the merinos but was a lot softer than I expected. I have the nappa In the Selene and it folds nicely when it is cinched. You can also ask Colette if the nappa would suit the style you are interested in.




Thank you for the insight! I'm in love with the Tangerine color and wondered if Nappa would be pliable enough to work for a midi Minerva. Colette said it will. I ordered a Tangerine Midi Minerva with long flap, dark blue interior, no center compartment and silver hardware. I chose Tuscan Yellow for my mini Penelope. Excited!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> Emailing Colette is the right thing to do. I recently had a bag arrive with an issue on the front and they offered a solution immediately.



Thanks. I am hoping since they probably know what got on the bag they also know how to remove it...


----------



## anabg

So I am thinking on ordering a bag so I can get the free mini penelope.  Has anyone been to their FB or IG this morning?


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> So I am thinking on ordering a bag so I can get the free mini penelope.  Has anyone been to their FB or IG this morning?




Yes! The promo pushed me over the edge to get my next bag. So excited!


----------



## mkpurselover

Boo hoo, I want in on this but I'm too overextended  Anyone want to contribute to a MM Fund for me?? Ha Ha


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone done a midi Minerva with no center compartment? I am thinking about that. I like the compartment for wallet security, but I also think it takes away space for other things...thoughts?



I have, and I'm glad I did. I also requested a top zipper closure for overall security. I agree that the center zipper compartment can limit what you put in your bag, such as bigger items that would require the bag's entire depth.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> My flora in Pewter!



I *love* pewter. I still have my pewter Belen Echandia Love Me, which some of you remember. 

Your Flora is fab!


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Its a very interesting color. It's metallic, but not in your face, dark and I think I can treat it as a neutral.



Definitely


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful, and I believe that was your dark grey nappa Aphrodite on FB, right?  It really got me thinking about a neutral grey bag.  I'm all about the color, but that dark grey is nice



I agree. The dark grey nappa looks even better with the black handles.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> And this was the gift. It smells so good.



Do you get strange looks from your family when you sniff your key fob? &#128579;


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Could someone offer me their input?    Any ideas on how to remove this smudge (left side)?  I just noticed it with all the excitement. I just picked up the bag today. I emailed Colette but wanted to know what you guys thought would help. It also has a faint scratch near the smudge. I can live with the scratch...
> 
> If they knew about the smudge and the scratch, why wouldn't they at least put them in the back, though?



Hmm, maybe send a pic to Colette and see if she has a recommendation. I wonder if you could rub your fingers on the smudge and perhaps the oils from your fingers would remove it?  I'm kind of grasping at straws for a possible solution. I think emailing Colette would be a good idea.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Do you get strange looks from your family when you sniff your key fob? &#128579;



Haha.  It's done in private.  Just me and my MM.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Hmm, maybe send a pic to Colette and see if she has a recommendation. I wonder if you could rub your fingers on the smudge and perhaps the oils from your fingers would remove it?  I'm kind of grasping at straws for a possible solution. I think emailing Colette would be a good idea.



I tried rubbing. I think it needs to be moistured with something for it to come off. But on this type of leather, I would not know what to use. I did email Colette.  Thanks. I was wondering if someone else would know..  my own impatience, too, I guess.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for the insight! I'm in love with the Tangerine color and wondered if Nappa would be pliable enough to work for a midi Minerva. Colette said it will. I ordered a Tangerine Midi Minerva with long flap, dark blue interior, no center compartment and silver hardware. I chose Tuscan Yellow for my mini Penelope. Excited!



Ohhhh...your bag will be so lovely. Tangerine and dark blue is a fabulous combo.


----------



## anabg

If I take the plunge,  I am getting the mini penelope in a merino color.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I tried rubbing. I think it needs to be moistured with something for it to come off. But on this type of leather, I would not know what to use. I did email Colette.  Thanks. I was wondering if someone else would know..  my own impatience, too, I guess.



I would wait to hear what Colette says before I put leather moisturizer on it. Metallic leather is different, and I would be wary.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> If I take the plunge,  I am getting the mini penelope in a merino color.



But what will your BAG be???


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I would wait to hear what Colette says before I put leather moisturizer on it. Metallic leather is different, and I would be wary.



Yes. I am also wary of trying any of the leather lotions I have at hand.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> But what will your BAG be???



I go back and forth about the style, but something in the crystal pink merinos.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I go back and forth about the style, but something in the crystal pink merinos.



I love that color, but I'm not sure it's really me. I have one pink bag, but it's a bolder shade (fuchsia). Then I think that crystal pink is a shade that could be considered neutral??

Whatever you decide, it will be so pretty.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I love that color, but I'm not sure it's really me. I have one pink bag, but it's a bolder shade (fuchsia). Then I think that crystal pink is a shade that could be considered neutral??
> 
> Whatever you decide, it will be so pretty.



I am not a pink person. But this pink is special, imo. I think it would be a very nice neutral color.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I am not a pink person. But this pink is special, imo. I think it would be a very nice neutral color.



You're killing me.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> You're killing me.



Lol. Honestly all the new colors this season are soooo pretty. I would get something in octane if I didn't already have so much blue stuff.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Thank you. Yes, it is...Colette let me know at the same time it shipped. It was a waiting game for sure. It's a lovely dressy smooth leather and a gorgeous grey. I think if I were to do that bag again I might have gotten the side inserts done in the black nappa too. Very happy with my first Aphrodite.



I admired your Aphrodite also. That style has pretty features, like those side pleats.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Lol. Honestly all the new colors this season are soooo pretty. I would get something in octane if I didn't already have so much blue stuff.



We are bag twins in that sense then. I, too, have more than enough blue bags. I purposely avoid looking at that octane.


----------



## tenKrat

Have a good weekend everyone!  I'll be curious to find out who's getting a bag with a little Penelope.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I have, and I'm glad I did. I also requested a top zipper closure for overall security. I agree that the center zipper compartment can limit what you put in your bag, such as bigger items that would require the bag's entire depth.




That's true - thanks for the insight. I decided to try one without it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Ohhhh...your bag will be so lovely. Tangerine and dark blue is a fabulous combo.




Thanks! I will be extra impatient to receive this one. Tangerine is my fave of the new colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> I am not a pink person. But this pink is special, imo. I think it would be a very nice neutral color.




Agree - it looks like it would be lovely in almost any style.


----------



## anabg

Well.. Colette replied.  She says it's s hard to say what the smudge is without seeing the bag.  She said to feel free to return for refund or exchange.  But I love the bag and do not want to do that.  All I wanted was to clean the smudge and keep on using it..


----------



## gack

Little Athena is so cute and I prefer the envelope look of the flap.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Have a good weekend everyone!  I'll be curious to find out who's getting a bag with a little Penelope.




I'm getting a Zhoe Legend inspired by (ok copied from) you! Sauro Tan Vachetta, modified with an inside main compartment zipper, light pink lining, added all leather strap...very excited to get this!! Jade merinos will be my free little penelope!!


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Well.. Colette replied.  She says it's s hard to say what the smudge is without seeing the bag.  She said to feel free to return for refund or exchange.  But I love the bag and do not want to do that.  All I wanted was to clean the smudge and keep on using it..




I know the pewter metallic leathers are "special" when it comes to what you put on them and I always was told to pretty much leave metallics alone. Sorry your bag has a spot bothering you, it is lovely!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> I know the pewter metallic leathers are "special" when it comes to what you put on them and I always was told to pretty much leave metallics alone. Sorry your bag has a spot bothering you, it is lovely!




Thanks. I am keeping it and definitely not putting anything on it.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Thanks. I am keeping it and definitely not putting anything on it.




I am sorry to hear about the smudge on your metallic bag. I hope it all works out for you. I use LovinMyBag and often will contact Barbara at Lovinmybags to ask her to have a spot removed. She is incredibly knowledgeable on leather and how to handle something like that.

I am fairly careful with my bags but also realistic knowing that through normal wear my bags will eventually show some wear and usage. That is all part of the beauty of leather is the wear as it breaks in. Although having a smudge on a new bag is frustrating. 

Let me know if you need any further information on Lovinmybags.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Boo hoo, I want in on this but I'm too overextended  Anyone want to contribute to a MM Fund for me?? Ha Ha



I am in the same boat. I absolutely love a sale and really want to get in on the pink Angelica group but I have to be realistic I have the following Massaccesi bags in my collection:


Aphrodite Purple
Aphrodite Pearl Grey and black

Midi Selene Africa Lead
Midi Selene Black Pebbled
Midi Selene Amaranto

Midi Soulmate Peach pink salmon
Midi Soulmate Africa Blue
Midi Soulmate Africa Bronze
Midi Soulmate Ochre Nubuck
Midi Soulmate Cobalt Blue Nubuck
Midi Soulmate Cream Shimmer nubuck

Midi Minerva Purple
Midi Minerva Taupe

Phoebe Lead
Phoebe Turquoise 
Phoebe Taupe
Phoebe Purple

Stella Cobalt blue

Penelope Apple Green

Diva Dark Grey bucket bag. 


I bought a second midi Selene in Africa Lead for my daughter as a birthday gift as she loved mine so much but I told her I was not going to give her my lead Midi Selene. 

I also gave the Midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck to a friend of mine who loved it a lot. I had not used it as I was too scared it would get dirty.It was a birthday gift to her. I replaced it with the Ochre midi Soulmate which I prefer. 

I know I have plenty of handbags but I cannot stop thinking about the Angelica oh well I will have to save up and decide whether money for a bag is worth more than towards some travel. Time will tell where I decide to spend my money.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I am in the same boat. I absolutely love a sale and really want to get in on the pink Angelica group but I have to be realistic I have the following Massaccesi bags in my collection:
> 
> 
> Aphrodite Purple
> Aphrodite Pearl Grey and black
> 
> Midi Selene Africa Lead
> Midi Selene Black Pebbled
> Midi Selene Amaranto
> 
> Midi Soulmate Peach pink salmon
> Midi Soulmate Africa Blue
> Midi Soulmate Africa Bronze
> Midi Soulmate Ochre Nubuck
> Midi Soulmate Cobalt Blue Nubuck
> Midi Soulmate Cream Shimmer nubuck
> 
> Midi Minerva Purple
> Midi Minerva Taupe
> 
> Phoebe Lead
> Phoebe Turquoise
> Phoebe Taupe
> Phoebe Purple
> 
> Stella Cobalt blue
> 
> Penelope Apple Green
> 
> Diva Dark Grey bucket bag.
> 
> 
> I bought a second midi Selene in Africa Lead for my daughter as a birthday gift as she loved mine so much but I told her I was not going to give her my lead Midi Selene.
> 
> I also gave the Midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck to a friend of mine who loved it a lot. I had not used it as I was too scared it would get dirty.It was a birthday gift to her. I replaced it with the Ochre midi Soulmate which I prefer.
> 
> I know I have plenty of handbags but I cannot stop thinking about the Angelica oh well I will have to save up and decide whether money for a bag is worth more than towards some travel. Time will tell where I decide to spend my money.


What a fabulous collection!  I see the wonderful thing about collecting MM bags is all the great choices, leathers and customer service.

(Don't tell LV, but I'm selling my two bags to fund more MM, esp since I can have 5 MM s for one LV!)


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> What a fabulous collection!  I see the wonderful thing about collecting MM bags is all the great choices, leathers and customer service.
> 
> (Don't tell LV, but I'm selling my two bags to fund more MM, esp since I can have 5 MM s for one LV!)



Thank you mkpurselover. I sold just about every purse I owned except for a few Belen Echandia purses I did not want to part with. Seeing as Marco made the BE purses I felt they came out of the same workshop. I sold most of my BE as well except for a couple of purses and a couple of small purses/accessory size bags. Everything else I sold and used the funds to buy some of the MM bags. I love his leathers and styles and the quality of his bags for a very reasonable price. 

I know how you feel about selling your LV bags and being able to fund more MM it is exactly what I did. My bag fund is depleted otherwise I would definitely get an Angelica but I have to be realistic about purchasing more bags. How many bags do you really need but of course then there is how many bags do you want. I am on the want side for sure.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> I am sorry to hear about the smudge on your metallic bag. I hope it all works out for you. I use LovinMyBag and often will contact Barbara at Lovinmybags to ask her to have a spot removed. She is incredibly knowledgeable on leather and how to handle something like that.
> 
> I am fairly careful with my bags but also realistic knowing that through normal wear my bags will eventually show some wear and usage. That is all part of the beauty of leather is the wear as it breaks in. Although having a smudge on a new bag is frustrating.
> 
> Let me know if you need any further information on Lovinmybags.



Thanks. I use LMB for my LV vachetta. But the more I look at the leather, the more it looks to me like this is an imperfection in the leather and not something that got on it. It's very noticeable under direct sunlight but not so much indoors.

Maybe this is all they had left in the pewter.  Which is another reason I would rather not return.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I'm getting a Zhoe Legend inspired by (ok copied from) you! Sauro Tan Vachetta, modified with an inside main compartment zipper, light pink lining, added all leather strap...very excited to get this!! Jade merinos will be my free little penelope!!


Have you heard yet on your little Athena?
There are so many great bags coming I can't keep track, and I don't recall if your having more than one bag shipped with it.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Have you heard yet on your little Athena?
> 
> There are so many great bags coming I can't keep track, and I don't recall if your having more than one bag shipped with it.




Ha ha...well...I kind of always have something to be shipped from Marco it seems...so yes...Little Athena will be paired with others...like the Crystal pink Daphne I ordered during the 10% off promo, and now my Zhoe Legend in Sauro Tan Vachetta i just ordered to take advantage of the free little Penelope....i need to take a month or two off from ordering so I can USE what I have gotten!!

It is just hard to control myself because Marco keeps tempting me with leathers and new styles!!


----------



## Amethystgirl

I have decided I absolutely need a Massaccesi bag.  
The problem now is that I am so torn between the Angelica bespoke and the Soulmate Midi in  cameo rose merinos. My budget does not allow for more than one (actually even one is debatable, shhh  ). What to do?? They are both so stunning. How do I choose?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> I have decided I absolutely need a Massaccesi bag.
> 
> The problem now is that I am so torn between the Angelica bespoke and the Soulmate Midi in  cameo rose merinos. My budget does not allow for more than one (actually even one is debatable, shhh  ). What to do?? They are both so stunning. How do I choose?




Well, do you prefer the satchel style with added shoulder strap, or more of a shoulder bag? Angelica can be used as a satchel or shoulder bag. Soulmate midi is a shoulder bag with two strap options. Think about how you'll use it most, and maybe that will make your decision! Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

Amethystgirl said:


> I have decided I absolutely need a Massaccesi bag.
> 
> The problem now is that I am so torn between the Angelica bespoke and the Soulmate Midi in  cameo rose merinos. My budget does not allow for more than one (actually even one is debatable, shhh  ). What to do?? They are both so stunning. How do I choose?




Well...the bespoke is not a sure thing....we have to get 8 ladies...ordering the Soulmate on your own guarantees you get your bag...and if you order today you get a free Little penelope...if it works to order today budget wise that is. I also adore the contrasting soulmate handles, personally. It is one reason I have so many of the style. 

So I am not much help, but even as I would love getting the Angelica bespoke ff the ground...I personally would go with the Soulmate...but it also depends on if you are big on a shoulder bag, more north south, like the Soulmate, or a satchel, more east west, like Angelica?


----------



## Amethystgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Well, do you prefer the satchel style with added shoulder strap, or more of a shoulder bag? Angelica can be used as a satchel or shoulder bag. Soulmate midi is a shoulder bag with two strap options. Think about how you'll use it most, and maybe that will make your decision! Good luck! [emoji4]



Ooh, you make a good point there! I am definitely more of a satchel girl. I assumed that Soulmate's straps would also allow for holding it like a satchel, but I'm guessing they are too long for that? I looked at the site and there are no pictures of a model with the Midi, just the full-size one. Thanks so much for your reply, it definitely helps!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> Ooh, you make a good point there! I am definitely more of a satchel girl. I assumed that Soulmate's straps would also allow for holding it like a satchel, but I'm guessing they are too long for that? I looked at the site and there are no pictures of a model with the Midi, just the full-size one. Thanks so much for your reply, it definitely helps!




You can probably hold the Soulmate Midi like a satchel too, but I think it's less satchel-like than Angelica.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I did it.. I sent an email to Colette to order the Soulmate. I fell in love with it when I saw a picture here on this thread, and in the new Cameo Rose color it is just too perfect. Picture a Little Penelope in the same color and leather with it... I'm so excited! 
I love satchel-style bags, but I just ordered a Coach carry-all and I have a Kate Spade satchel as well. I need a lovely slouchy bag with loads of color! 
Thanks again for your help!


----------



## gack

Amethystgirl said:


> I did it.. I sent an email to Colette to order the Soulmate. I fell in love with it when I saw a picture here on this thread, and in the new Cameo Rose color it is just too perfect. Picture a Little Penelope in the same color and leather with it... I'm so excited!
> I love satchel-style bags, but I just ordered a Coach carry-all and I have a Kate Spade satchel as well. I need a lovely slouchy bag with loads of color!
> Thanks again for your help!



Can't wait to see your lovely bag!


----------



## Odebdo

Amethystgirl said:


> I did it.. I sent an email to Colette to order the Soulmate. I fell in love with it when I saw a picture here on this thread, and in the new Cameo Rose color it is just too perfect. Picture a Little Penelope in the same color and leather with it... I'm so excited!
> 
> I love satchel-style bags, but I just ordered a Coach carry-all and I have a Kate Spade satchel as well. I need a lovely slouchy bag with loads of color!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




Beautiful!! And yes...the Soulmate midi can 100% be carried by hand or crook of the arm...check the Massaccesi blog for a post Colette has lots of modeling shots, some hand held.

Just an FYI...I always extend the handles so I can comfortably shoulder carry this model...so check the standard drop to be sure you are ok with that, or let Colette know to extend them. Wanted to let you know in case that is an issue since this is your first MM bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> I did it.. I sent an email to Colette to order the Soulmate. I fell in love with it when I saw a picture here on this thread, and in the new Cameo Rose color it is just too perfect. Picture a Little Penelope in the same color and leather with it... I'm so excited!
> 
> I love satchel-style bags, but I just ordered a Coach carry-all and I have a Kate Spade satchel as well. I need a lovely slouchy bag with loads of color!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




This sounds so wonderful! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## vintagefinds

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, I took these this am.  Showing crossbody and side by side.  I have the messenger strap all the way loosen, but as I have a large upper body its a bit too short. I do not wear crossbody style anyway, strap is long enough for shoulder wear.


Love these pics! Does the Little Athena seem like it will retain its structure, or do you think it'll sag a bit over time?

I'm very tempted to order one of these.


----------



## mkpurselover

vintagefinds said:


> Love these pics! Does the Little Athena seem like it will retain its structure, or do you think it'll sag a bit over time?
> 
> I'm very tempted to order one of these.



Well, I have the full size Athena and she's held up fine for 6 months of use, and I believe the little one will as well.  This is a more structured bag overall than some of the other styles, and I believe it only comes in the nappa leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I'm getting a Zhoe Legend inspired by (ok copied from) you! Sauro Tan Vachetta, modified with an inside main compartment zipper, light pink lining, added all leather strap...very excited to get this!! Jade merinos will be my free little penelope!!




Oh, you didn't copy me---you just have the same likes as I do!  Your Zhoe Legend will diversify your nice collection.


----------



## tenKrat

Amethystgirl said:


> I love satchel-style bags, but I just ordered a Coach carry-all and I have a Kate Spade satchel as well. I need a lovely slouchy bag with loads of color!
> 
> Thanks again for your help!




Great choice!  Please post pics of your Soulmate Midi when you receive her, so we can admire her, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Just an FYI...I always extend the handles so I can comfortably shoulder carry this model...so check the standard drop to be sure you are ok with that, or let Colette know to extend them. Wanted to let you know in case that is an issue since this is your first MM bag




Most ladies who request extended handles ask for an additional 2".  The additional length allows you to wear the bag on your shoulder when wearing a winter coat.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Well, I have the full size Athena and she's held up fine for 6 months of use, and I believe the little one will as well.  This is a more structured bag overall than some of the other styles, and I believe it only comes in the nappa leather.




The most recent MM newsletter (#13) which came out via email on March 30 indicates that Little Athena comes in nappa or pebbled leather.  

The web site currently shows only nappa Little Athena. But, you may request pebbled leather in an email to Colette. 

If you do not currently receive the MM newsletters on your email, then you may ask Colette to add you as a subscriber. This is the best way to get breaking news quickly on upcoming collections, promotions, sales, etc.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ha ha...well...I kind of always have something to be shipped from Marco it seems...so yes...Little Athena will be paired with others...like the Crystal pink Daphne I ordered during the 10% off promo, and now my Zhoe Legend in Sauro Tan Vachetta i just ordered to take advantage of the free little Penelope....i need to take a month or two off from ordering so I can USE what I have gotten!!
> 
> It is just hard to control myself because Marco keeps tempting me with leathers and new styles!!




Like I said before, Odebdo, we have the same likes. I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne also. Anabg inadvertently gave me some encouragement. This pink Marco found looks to be a pretty and an uncommon alternative neutral color, which is hard to find.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I decided I'm going to get a midi Minerva in an Africa leather. I love bronze, but it's out of stock. I also like lead. Trying to decide whether to wait and see if bronze comes back, or order in lead. 

I used my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta yesterday - love it! That leather is amazing. I definitely think I'll prefer it without a middle compartment though.


----------



## Cowumbut

Sauro Tan full sized Soulmate mod shot. I'm 5'7" for reference. I want to order ALL THE BAGS in this leather.


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Sauro Tan full sized Soulmate mod shot. I'm 5'7" for reference. I want to order ALL THE BAGS in this leather.



GORGEOUS!!!  I just got the box with the twin to your bag (full size Soulmate in Sauro Tan) and I am in  with this leather and am SO happy I ordered a Zhoe Legend in it this weekend!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I decided I'm going to get a midi Minerva in an Africa leather. I love bronze, but it's out of stock. I also like lead. Trying to decide whether to wait and see if bronze comes back, or order in lead.
> 
> I used my midi Minerva in Rust Vacchetta yesterday - love it! That leather is amazing. I definitely think I'll prefer it without a middle compartment though.


I have a midi Selene and Phoebe in lead and a midi Soulmate in Africa bronze and a midi Soulmate in Africa Blue. Although I love both the bronze and the lead I personally think that the lead is more versatile. I love love love the lead it is such a sophisticated silver metallic with incredible depth to it. It has such movement in different light and is not at all blingy.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  I just got the box with the twin to your bag (full size Soulmate in Sauro Tan) and I am in  with this leather and am SO happy I ordered a Zhoe Legend in it this weekend!



Thank you!!!! Congrats on your bag...the slight structure and colour are amazing.


----------



## gack

im gack and imma vachetta ho &#128528;&#128528;


----------



## anabg

gack said:


> im gack and imma vachetta ho &#128528;&#128528;



lol


----------



## anabg

So I did not buy anything. I was visiting family the entire day and I felt a bit guilty spending more money only the day after I just got an MM shipment plus I just ordered a cuyana tote.  Maybe there will be another promo in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Selene and Phoebe in lead and a midi Soulmate in Africa bronze and a midi Soulmate in Africa Blue. Although I love both the bronze and the lead I personally think that the lead is more versatile. I love love love the lead it is such a sophisticated silver metallic with incredible depth to it. It has such movement in different light and is not at all blingy.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you for that feedback! I think you've convinced me to try the Lead!


----------



## LuvAllBags

gack said:


> im gack and imma vachetta ho [emoji52][emoji52]




Haha!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for that feedback! I think you've convinced me to try the Lead!


I hope you like it as much as I do.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> Sauro Tan full sized Soulmate mod shot. I'm 5'7" for reference. I want to order ALL THE BAGS in this leather.




I know how you feel. I love the vachetta leathers. I have rust in Aphrodite and Minerva, Mahogany in Selene, and Dark Brown in Aphrodite. This leather is incredible! Love your new Soulmate!


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Sauro Tan full sized Soulmate mod shot. I'm 5'7" for reference. I want to order ALL THE BAGS in this leather.


Beautiful! I love how it has structure.  I haven't tried this leather, but seeing this, I just might.  But not very soon since I just ordered.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I know how you feel. I love the vachetta leathers. I have rust in Aphrodite and Minerva, Mahogany in Selene, and Dark Brown in Aphrodite. This leather is incredible! Love your new Soulmate!


I'm so confused about vachetta.  Its described as untreated leather, but it's dyed and treated ?  Also, I googled it, and it comes in many colors


Anyone knowledgeable on vachetta?


----------



## gack

Not even a little bit. I just think it's pretty so pretty.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> I know how you feel. I love the vachetta leathers. I have rust in Aphrodite and Minerva, Mahogany in Selene, and Dark Brown in Aphrodite. This leather is incredible! Love your new Soulmate!



Thank you!  







msd_bags said:


> Beautiful! I love how it has structure.  I haven't tried this leather, but seeing this, I just might.  But not very soon since I just ordered.



It's so gorgeous in person. Whatever you pick would be lovely.


----------



## Amethystgirl

gack said:


> Can't wait to see your lovely bag!



Thank you! Me either .



Odebdo said:


> Beautiful!! And yes...the Soulmate midi can 100% be carried by hand or crook of the arm...check the Massaccesi blog for a post Colette has lots of modeling shots, some hand held.
> 
> Just an FYI...I always extend the handles so I can comfortably shoulder carry this model...so check the standard drop to be sure you are ok with that, or let Colette know to extend them. Wanted to let you know in case that is an issue since this is your first MM bag



That is great advice! I emailed Colette and asked if I could have the handles lengthened by 2 inches, and she said that was no problem. 



LuvAllBags said:


> This sounds so wonderful! Congratulations! Can't wait to see pics!



Thank you! I promise I will post pictures as soon as she gets here!



tenKrat said:


> Great choice!  Please post pics of your Soulmate Midi when you receive her, so we can admire her, too.



I definitely will! You will probably get more pictures than you asked for .



tenKrat said:


> Most ladies who request extended handles ask for an additional 2".  The additional length allows you to wear the bag on your shoulder when wearing a winter coat.



Due to your advice I asked for an extra 2 inches, thank you!

Thank you for your advice and your enthusiasm, everyone. I have a feeling this is the first but definitely not the last Massaccesi bag for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ended up ordering an Angel in Lead Africa, modified with no flaps/tassels. I am beyond excited about trying this style!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I ended up ordering an Angel in Lead Africa, modified with no flaps/tassels. I am beyond excited about trying this style!




Oooohhhhh!!!! I have that bag in a midi Angel....great style bag! This is my bag...I think the Angel has been a much overlooked style!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhhh!!!! I have that bag in a midi Angel....great style bag! This is my bag...I think the Angel has been a much overlooked style!
> 
> View attachment 3339799




Oh my goodness - so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing and making me feel great about the decision! [emoji1]

I really like having outside pockets; that's why I like Minerva. I was looking through their IG and remembered the Angel - I really think it will be perfect for me. It's also my first Africa bag - exciting!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Oh my goodness - so beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing and making me feel great about the decision! [emoji1]
> 
> I really like having outside pockets; that's why I like Minerva. I was looking through their IG and remembered the Angel - I really think it will be perfect for me. It's also my first Africa bag - exciting!




Yes...two nice front pockets and a back pocket the size of the bag plus the inside pockets...the Angel is great! 

All this talk makes me want to pull her back out!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Yes...two nice front pockets and a back pocket the size of the bag plus the inside pockets...the Angel is great!
> 
> All this talk makes me want to pull her back out!




I'm even more excited now! I really wish they would show all available styles on their web site.


----------



## anabg

Did anyone see the vachetta Phoebe on FB?


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> Did anyone see the vachetta Phoebe on FB?


Did you mean the Daphne? So cool to see it being made!  

I wish Marco's vachetta leathers came in other colors!  Not that I could have on right now, but I know you can makes vachetta in pinks, blues, greens, etc.  I would get a Daphne in pink vachetta!


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm even more excited now! I really wish they would show all available styles on their web site.


Me too! You can still look at the styles on Pintrest, but no specs.  Must email Colette for that.


----------



## anabg

mkpurselover said:


> Did you mean the Daphne? So cool to see it being made!
> 
> I wish Marco's vachetta leathers came in other colors!  Not that I could have on right now, but I know you can makes vachetta in pinks, blues, greens, etc.  I would get a Daphne in pink vachetta!




Omg, yes. I meant the Daphne. I gotta remember not to post when drinking sangria.

Other colors would be cool. This brown is gorgeous, though. It looks like caramel to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Omg, yes. I meant the Daphne. I gotta remember not to post when drinking sangria.
> 
> Other colors would be cool. This brown is gorgeous, though. It looks like caramel to me.




Lol! I saw it - gorgeous! I love that Sauro Tan color.


----------



## gack

I saw the word green close to the word vachetta and fell off my chair


----------



## Cowumbut

Mmmmm green vachetta...oh that would be incredible. 

What bag would you want it in? I can always email Colette about it.  

Here are some more pics of the octane Diva...it's a gorgeous almost neutral colour. Love. Interior is my penelope in ocean pebble and our lovely key clip gifts!


----------



## mkpurselover

gack said:


> I saw the word green close to the word vachetta and fell off my chair


Here's a couple of pics of a Ralph Lauren and Dooney green vachettas


----------



## mkpurselover

It appear that D and B did a whole series of vachetta leather colors for their Florentina bag, but I doubt they are vegetable tanned.  I believe that all of Marco's vachetta is veggie tanned.  

Now everyone here has me thinking about vachetta.  I do not care for warm colors, or black, so I would not be interested in any current v. leathers.  Maybe we should ask Coletta what Marco has in mind for new v. colors for fall, like maybe a light navy, forest green, burgundy?  
Just a thought.


----------



## Hobbsy

I saw a bag called Daphne in crystal pink on their Facebook page. Does anyone have this bag or this color?


----------



## Odebdo

Hobbsy said:


> I saw a bag called Daphne in crystal pink on their Facebook page. Does anyone have this bag or this color?



I don't know that anyone has the style of Daphne yet as it is a new style just released, but I do know several of us have ordered one.  I don't think anyone has the crystal pink either as it is a new leather.

I do know I have ordered this exact bag as I fell in love with it via Marco's photography....but I do not think it has been made yet, and I know it has not shipped yet.

Hopefully we will have some Daphne reveals soon!

Are you smitten with this bag like I was?


----------



## Hobbsy

Odebdo said:


> I don't know that anyone has the style of Daphne yet as it is a new style just released, but I do know several of us have ordered one.  I don't think anyone has the crystal pink either as it is a new leather.
> 
> I do know I have ordered this exact bag as I fell in love with it via Marco's photography....but I do not think it has been made yet, and I know it has not shipped yet.
> 
> Hopefully we will have some Daphne reveals soon!
> 
> Are you smitten with this bag like I was?


Yes! I love the bag and the color, both! I've never ordered a bag here before but I've been watching them and people's reveals of bags and they look beautiful!


----------



## anabg

man, we need a bespoke for that daphne in sauro tan...


----------



## Odebdo

Hobbsy said:


> Yes! I love the bag and the color, both! I've never ordered a bag here before but I've been watching them and people's reveals of bags and they look beautiful!




You can email Colette and request leather swatches be mailed to you to see and feel in person. 

It is hard ordering sight unseen but also neat when you get it and you know it is either one of a kind, or very few like it, as these bags are not mass produced, rather made with skill in Italy, a lot by hand, one by one to order!!


----------



## Hobbsy

Odebdo said:


> You can email Colette and request leather swatches be mailed to you to see and feel in person.
> 
> It is hard ordering sight unseen but also neat when you get it and you know it is either one of a kind, or very few like it, as these bags are not mass produced, rather made with skill in Italy, a lot by hand, one by one to order!!


I think I will do that, good idea. Colors are hard sometimes just seeing on a screen.


----------



## lenie

Just received my Angelica in Tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. Beautiful colors and scrumptious leather! The bags are a little smaller than I am used to so will have to see how my usual contents fit. The styles are very elegant! Pics to follow this weekend.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just received my Angelica in Tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. Beautiful colors and scrumptious leather! The bags are a little smaller than I am used to so will have to see how my usual contents fit. The styles are very elegant! Pics to follow this weekend.


Can't wait to see them!! I've not heard anything yet about my Daphne in navy pebbled.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Just received my Angelica in Tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. Beautiful colors and scrumptious leather! The bags are a little smaller than I am used to so will have to see how my usual contents fit. The styles are very elegant! Pics to follow this weekend.




Excited to see when you have time to take photos!! I think you will be the first reveal of both these styles!!

I can't wait to see tangerine nappa since that is what I ordered my Little Athena in!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just received my Angelica in Tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan Yellow nappa. Beautiful colors and scrumptious leather! The bags are a little smaller than I am used to so will have to see how my usual contents fit. The styles are very elegant! Pics to follow this weekend.




Congrats! So excited to see these pics. I have a Tangerine bag coming too, and am so curious about Tuscan Yellow.


----------



## lenie

Marco added a really nice personalized touch to the new bags. Each bag comes with a MM tag that has the color, type of leather, style, and customer name. This little extra truly highlights the custom made aspect and personalization of the MM experience.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> Marco added a really nice personalized touch to the new bags. Each bag comes with a MM tag that has the color, type of leather, style, and customer name. This little extra truly highlights the custom made aspect and personalization of the MM experience.



Very nice. Could you post a picture of the tag, too? Curious as to how it looks...


----------



## gack

Does it have to be your name?  That would be soooooon nice for a gift.


----------



## lenie

gack said:


> Does it have to be your name?  That would be soooooon nice for a gift.




I'm not sure, might want to check with Colette. With their wonderful customer service, I am sure they could put the recipient's name on the tag instead of the purchaser.


----------



## lenie

Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.


----------



## anabg

So pretty. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612




What beautiful bags and colors!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Everyone see the announcement on facebook and the blog that there are 3 new limited vachetta leathers available? Red, tangerine, and ecru! Tempting for sure!

The blog is a good read as Marco tells us more about the vachetta leathers! Love hearing first hand his expertise!


----------



## anabg

I saw that.  Loving the Ecru.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Waiting patiently (well... not so patiently) for my Soulmate Midi. I need more Massaccesi pictures to sustain me until it gets here!


----------



## msd_bags

I have never been into vachetta leathers, but that may change with these colors! But my wallet is already crying!! [emoji16]

Lenie - your bags are beautiful!!


----------



## Bagwis

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612


Hi lenie can you also post a top view pics of your Daphne and what you can put in it? Thanks for your time.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612




Pretty citrus bags you have, Lenie!  I like the tangerine. It's a nice deep shade of orange.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Everyone see the announcement on facebook and the blog that there are 3 new limited vachetta leathers available? Red, tangerine, and ecru! Tempting for sure!
> 
> The blog is a good read as Marco tells us more about the vachetta leathers! Love hearing first hand his expertise!




It's hard to see true colors on a computer screen. The tangerine vachetta looks more like fuchsia to me. [emoji53]


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612




Gorgeous bags!!! I was wondering about the sizes...thanks for comparing to Selene.

Love these colors so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> It's hard to see true colors on a computer screen. The tangerine vachetta looks more like fuchsia to me. [emoji53]




I thought so too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

The LE vacchettas are gorgeous...but I literally have 3 bespoke bags coming. Not sure I want to do more right now. May consider a Flora or Penelope. They are all intriguing leathers!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612



Gorgeous Lenie love both of them. I really like the look of the Angelica. Do you have any midi size bags as I am wondering if the Angelica is close to the midi Selene in size. I am deciding between a midi Selene in jade vs an Angelica in jade. 

Love the leathers they are both stunning. Enjoy your lovely new bags.


----------



## Odebdo

Just putting it out there...there is a black Merinos midi Soulmate out on eBay for a good price...someone should grab it (and remove the temptation for me to do so) and adopt her!!

(Not my auction)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Just putting it out there...there is a black Merinos midi Soulmate out on eBay for a good price...someone should grab it (and remove the temptation for me to do so) and adopt her!!
> 
> (Not my auction)




Saw that...so tempting!


----------



## Stella Blue

LuvAllBags said:


> Saw that...so tempting!


Just discovered this brand and this bag.  Very tempting ebay item...  Is the quality of the brand as good as they look?


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> The LE vacchettas are gorgeous...but I literally have 3 bespoke bags coming. Not sure I want to do more right now. May consider a Flora or Penelope. They are all intriguing leathers!


I just emailed Colette about a small vachetta bag - she advises that the smallest v. bag is the Zhoe - sorry no Penelope or Flora


----------



## anabg

Stella Blue said:


> Just discovered this brand and this bag.  Very tempting ebay item...  Is the quality of the brand as good as they look?




Oh yes. It is.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> I just emailed Colette about a small vachetta bag - she advises that the smallest v. bag is the Zhoe - sorry no Penelope or Flora




Too bad...that likely rules me out then.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous Lenie love both of them. I really like the look of the Angelica. Do you have any midi size bags as I am wondering if the Angelica is close to the midi Selene in size. I am deciding between a midi Selene in jade vs an Angelica in jade.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the leathers they are both stunning. Enjoy your lovely new bags.




The midi Selene is just a little bigger than the Angelica according to the measurements on the website.


----------



## anabg

Interesting. My midi Selenes are a great size. They fit exactly what I need with a little room to spare. If I order the Angelica I will have no room to spare. But not a deal breaker.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Interesting. My midi Selenes are a great size. They fit exactly what I need with a little room to spare. If I order the Angelica I will have no room to spare. But not a deal breaker.




I think the middle compartment of the Angelica slightly restricts what it fits. The top of the bag is open and secured with a magnet so I can see the purpose of the zipped middle center.  If I had to redo it, I would ask for no middle compartment. I still like the style but it is helping me to downsize some of what I normally carry.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> I think the middle compartment of the Angelica slightly restricts what it fits. The top of the bag is open and secured with a magnet so I can see the purpose of the zipped middle center.  If I had to redo it, I would ask for no middle compartment. I still like the style but it is helping me to downsize some of what I normally carry.



I think someone else here asked for no middle compartment and a zipper across the top. Maybe that will fit slightly more. Hopefully whoever ordered it will post pics.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> The midi Selene is just a little bigger than the Angelica according to the measurements on the website.



Lenie thank you for that. I should have looked at the measurements. Previously when I have wanted to see the size of a bag I have made a paper version to see that the size it is. I should have done that but it is nice to know that it is more a midi size. Especially as I know that I cannot carry full size bags they just are too big for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi ladies,

I am patiently awaiting my three beauties...ok, not so patiently, lol! While I do that, I'm plotting a future purchase. For those of you with Selene or Selene Zip (either size), what's your favorite leather for the style? I think I've seen pics in every type of leather, so I'm curious about your faves. Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612


So lovely!  You've sealed the deal for me, I'm ordering a jade Angelica asap (next week!)


----------



## VanBod1525

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am patiently awaiting my three beauties...ok, not so patiently, lol! While I do that, I'm plotting a future purchase. For those of you with Selene or Selene Zip (either size), what's your favorite leather for the style? I think I've seen pics in every type of leather, so I'm curious about your faves. Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?


Both the merinos and the nubuck are great with this style. I have Jade and Ochre in the full size. It is such an amazing bag, so easy to wear.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am patiently awaiting my three beauties...ok, not so patiently, lol! While I do that, I'm plotting a future purchase. For those of you with Selene or Selene Zip (either size), what's your favorite leather for the style? I think I've seen pics in every type of leather, so I'm curious about your faves. Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?



I have 3 midi Selenes. One in Africa lead, one in Amaranto pebbled and also in black pebbled leather. I love the pebbled leathers as they wear so well. The only reason they are all pebbled is because of the colors. I wanted a lead colored bag and a dark red bag and a black bag. Hence all the pebbled leathers. I think my choices are always based on color vs type of leather. I really wanted an orange bag and because it came in nappa I purchased the orange nappa Zhoe as one of my first bags. 

I have not got the Selene zip as my concern is that it would make the bag too heavy for me with all the extra hardware. So I cannot comment on whether the zips have useful pockets or not.


----------



## Ludmilla

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am patiently awaiting my three beauties...ok, not so patiently, lol! While I do that, I'm plotting a future purchase. For those of you with Selene or Selene Zip (either size), what's your favorite leather for the style? I think I've seen pics in every type of leather, so I'm curious about your faves. Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?




I like the outer pockets very much and use them for keys and sometimes for my phone.
I only have a Selene in pebbled leather, so cannot really comment on that. I know, that I would love a Selene in vachetta. [emoji4]


----------



## Amethystgirl

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612



Angelica is soooo pretty! 
*adds to wish list*


----------



## Coastal jewel

Stella Blue. We love MM


----------



## Bagwis

Is the merino leather a lot softer than pebbled leather?


----------



## Bagwis

I got the Zhoe in pebbled leather and I want different this time something a lot softer in the verge of being slouchy but not so much still retains a bit of structure. I hope you ladies can understand me. Anybody is welcome to chime in. Thanks ladies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Just discovered this brand and this bag.  Very tempting ebay item...  Is the quality of the brand as good as they look?




I am not as much of an expert as some others here, but I think so. The quality of mine is phenomenal!


----------



## Odebdo

Stella Blue said:


> Just discovered this brand and this bag.  Very tempting ebay item...  Is the quality of the brand as good as they look?




Stella Blue....IMO, bags made by Massaccesi are superior quality, very affordable as well considering the individual nature of production! Go on their website and read about Marco's history.


----------



## lenie

Bagwis said:


> Is the merino leather a lot softer than pebbled leather?




Merinos is a lot softer than a he pebbled leather


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am patiently awaiting my three beauties...ok, not so patiently, lol! While I do that, I'm plotting a future purchase. For those of you with Selene or Selene Zip (either size), what's your favorite leather for the style? I think I've seen pics in every type of leather, so I'm curious about your faves. Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?


I have the midi Selene in nappa now and I had one in pebbled before. It works in nappa! I could not imagine prior to ordering since nappa was first marketed for the more structured styles and pebbled for the Selenes, but it also slouches beautifully! It was probably the backing that gave it structure.  Nappa has more sheen than pebbled, likely because it is smooth. Merinos (had it in midi Soulmate) is like the slouchier version of the nappa but more matte and has a bit of texture.  Personally I prefer the original without the external zips since I prefer a more classic look.  No idea on functionality.  I think nappa is a bit more formal while pebbled a little more rugged.



Bagwis said:


> Is the merino leather a lot softer than pebbled leather?


I didn't have the same bag in these 2 leathers so I hope my comparison is still apples to apples.  I think merinos is a lot softer because it is thinner and smoother than pebbled.  I think pebbled leather takes more time to break in than merinos (the latter is instantly slouchy!)  Hope this helps!


----------



## msd_bags

Has anybody ordered in the LE vachettas? I was considering a red one (Little Athena) but could not add to my 2 other orders during the Spring10 promo due to budget limitation. I inquired if they have made one of my bags just in case I wanted to replace.  Well, the leathers have been cut, so the mini Zhoe is about to be made. So maybe no red vachetta after all...

Btw, I asked Colette about the color of the tangerine vachetta. She said it is almost like the tangerine nappa and has no hint of fuchsia. Just in case somebody here is wondering.


----------



## Bagwis

Thanks lenie and msd_bags for the replies.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Has anybody ordered in the LE vachettas? I was considering a red one (Little Athena) but could not add to my 2 other orders during the Spring10 promo due to budget limitation. I inquired if they have made one of my bags just in case I wanted to replace.  Well, the leathers have been cut, so the mini Zhoe is about to be made. So maybe no red vachetta after all...
> 
> Btw, I asked Colette about the color of the tangerine vachetta. She said it is almost like the tangerine nappa and has no hint of fuchsia. Just in case somebody here is wondering.




Thanks for sharing! I swear that tangerine looks fuchsia on my screen.


----------



## Odebdo

Bagwis said:


> I got the Zhoe in pebbled leather and I want different this time something a lot softer in the verge of being slouchy but not so much still retains a bit of structure. I hope you ladies can understand me. Anybody is welcome to chime in. Thanks ladies!




I think the softness and slouchy comes from the style of bag as much as the leather. Zhoe is meant to be more structured, so regardless of the leather it is going to be that way to retain its shape.

I have midi Selenes in pebbled leather that just slouch like they were born to do that. I carried my soulmate midi in pebbles leather for several weeks straight and it was so soft and slouchy. 

I do have bags in merinos and I think they would be great for a soft slouchy bag as well. 

But if that is what you want...a bag that becomes a puddle of leather...you need to select a model that will do that (Selene, Soulmate, even Minerva) vs one meant to retain its shape (Zhoe, Daphne, Athena) if that makes sense?

What bag are you thinking on?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!  

Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution. 

Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered. 

The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!


----------



## Stella Blue

Is this brand sold in any stores in the NY/Phila area, or are these strictly online?  I thought I was over leather bags, but -- maybe not!


----------



## paintednightsky

Stella Blue said:


> Is this brand sold in any stores in the NY/Phila area, or are these strictly online?  I thought I was over leather bags, but -- maybe not!



Strictly online since they are made to order and come from Italy.


----------



## paintednightsky

Bagwis said:


> Is the merino leather a lot softer than pebbled leather?


I feel so.  It is more buttery and smooth in feel.  The pebbled can take more of a beating because of the texture/coating.



LuvAllBags said:


> Also, how do you feel about the external zips, yay or nay? Are they actually useful pockets?



Their website says,"  These narrow, vertical zip pockets are fully functional and provide a little edge while retaining classic lines."  I bought a sauro vachetta in the zip style since I thought it looked nice with vachetta, so I'll report back when I get it.


----------



## Iris Gris

LuvAllBags said:


> Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!
> 
> Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution.
> 
> Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered.
> 
> The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!
> 
> View attachment 3346284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346286



Gorgeous! I have a Midi Minerva (pebbled) with the longer flap and I love how the flap just hugs the front of the bag, thanks to the magnets.


----------



## Iris Gris

I caved last night and ordered Angelica in crystal pink merinos, and a Selene midi zip in the new sauro tan vachetta. I'm still trying to envision vachetta's "body" and texture... I guess a big hunk of it in the form of a Selene will do it.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Iris Gris said:


> I'm still trying to envision vachetta's "body" and texture... I guess a big hunk of it in the form of a Selene will do it.



 That would be my way to go as well!


----------



## Bagwis

Odebdo said:


> I think the softness and slouchy comes from the style of bag as much as the leather. Zhoe is meant to be more structured, so regardless of the leather it is going to be that way to retain its shape.
> 
> I have midi Selenes in pebbled leather that just slouch like they were born to do that. I carried my soulmate midi in pebbles leather for several weeks straight and it was so soft and slouchy.
> 
> I do have bags in merinos and I think they would be great for a soft slouchy bag as well.
> 
> But if that is what you want...a bag that becomes a puddle of leather...you need to select a model that will do that (Selene, Soulmate, even Minerva) vs one meant to retain its shape (Zhoe, Daphne, Athena) if that makes sense?
> 
> What bag are you thinking on?


Hi odebdo, I'm thinking of getting the little athena or Daphne in the future. I used my Zhoe now in pebbled leather as an everyday bag and I find the leather to be stiff especially when crossbodied it doesn't hug my hips as a slouch bag would you what I mean, but as you said in time it will soften.


----------



## anabg

Bagwis said:


> Is the merino leather a lot softer than pebbled leather?



I have both.  Merinos is softer. Love them both.


----------



## msd_bags

Bagwis said:


> Hi odebdo, I'm thinking of getting the little athena or Daphne in the future. I used my Zhoe now in pebbled leather as an everyday bag and I find the leather to be stiff especially when crossbodied it doesn't hug my hips as a slouch bag would you what I mean, but as you said in time it will soften.




Hi Bagwis. I'm not sure the Zhoe is designed to be slouchy. Even if it is made from pebbled, they use some sort of backing/padding to give the leather its structure for this style. The Selene and Soulmate I presume do not have this backing since they are designed to be slouchy. So it's not only the leather, but the style as well. I placed an order for a Daphne in pebbled, but I asked that it be made with the structure of a Zhoe.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!
> 
> Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution.
> 
> Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered.
> 
> The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!
> 
> View attachment 3346284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346286




I have the rust vachetta in the regular Minerva. Love this leather and color!


----------



## ajamy

Me too, definitely looks deep pink on my screen.  Think I will ask Collette for a swatch


----------



## msd_bags

Here is the tangerine nappa and vachetta for comparison. This is the photo that Colette sent me.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!
> 
> Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution.
> 
> Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered.
> 
> The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!
> 
> View attachment 3346284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346286


Too beautiful!!  Love this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Here is the tangerine nappa and vachetta for comparison. This is the photo that Colette sent me.
> View attachment 3346764




Aah, much better pic. Hmm, now I really like it!


----------



## Bagwis

msd_bags said:


> Hi Bagwis. I'm not sure the Zhoe is designed to be slouchy. Even if it is made from pebbled, they use some sort of backing/padding to give the leather its structure for this style. The Selene and Soulmate I presume do not have this backing since they are designed to be slouchy. So it's not only the leather, but the style as well. I placed an order for a Daphne in pebbled, but I asked that it be made with the structure of a Zhoe.


Hi msd_bags I agree with you with the structure of Zhoe. I guess I don't have any to compare it with but would love to get your review when you get your Daphne.


----------



## Bagwis

anabg said:


> I have both.  Merinos is softer. Love them both.


Thanks for the input anabg.


----------



## ajamy

LuvAllBags said:


> Aah, much better pic. Hmm, now I really like it!


 
and me too - thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## gack

luvallbags said:


> have i shared this yet? Minerva midi with longer flap in rust vacchetta.



gorgeous!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Another rust vachetta bag, my Zhoe Legend, after several months of use. I read somewhere that vachetta in sunshine will develop patina faster. I love how the leather has changed since I got this bag.  [emoji7]

I may have posted pics of this bag in the past (sorry if they seem redundant), but I just have to show how this leather just gets better and better with use.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Another rust vachetta bag, my Zhoe Legend, after several months of use. I read somewhere that vachetta in sunshine will develop patina faster. I love how the leather has changed since I got this bag.  [emoji7]
> 
> I may have posted pics of this bag in the past (sorry if they seem redundant), but I just have to show how this leather just gets better and better with use.
> 
> View attachment 3348106




Wow - so beautiful! Love the patina that's starting!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Another rust vachetta bag, my Zhoe Legend, after several months of use. I read somewhere that vachetta in sunshine will develop patina faster. I love how the leather has changed since I got this bag.  [emoji7]
> 
> I may have posted pics of this bag in the past (sorry if they seem redundant), but I just have to show how this leather just gets better and better with use.
> 
> View attachment 3348106




This makes me super excited to get my Sauro Tan Zhoe Legend!!!

Yours is so beautiful! Showing how these bags wear and get more beautiful over time is a good thing! Thanks for sharing so I can drool more!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!
> 
> Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution.
> 
> Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered.
> 
> The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!
> 
> View attachment 3346284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346286




Love this!! And love that we can tweak each style for what works for each of us!! The beauty that Massaccesi allows us!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Just curious, what is everyone waiting on to be delivered?  I know there are lots of orders out there, but I can't remember who's got what coming!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Cameo Rose Soulmate Midi 
Soooo excited!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Just curious, what is everyone waiting on to be delivered?  I know there are lots of orders out there, but I can't remember who's got what coming!




Hey!  I got a shipping notice for my sauro tan Daphne, ivory beige Little Athena, and cappuccino pebbled Daphne with rolled handles. Should arrive next week.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Hey!  I got a shipping notice for my sauro tan Daphne, ivory beige Little Athena, and cappuccino pebbled Daphne with rolled handles. Should arrive next week.


Awesome!  Looking forward to photos  I really want to see the Daphne with rolled handles.


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> Cameo Rose Soulmate Midi
> Soooo excited!


Have you heard any shipping news yet?


----------



## msd_bags

Got shipping notice too for my Daphne in navy pebbled and mini Zhoe in black pebbled!


----------



## thedseer

Looking forward to some more reveals!


----------



## Amethystgirl

mkpurselover said:


> Have you heard any shipping news yet?



Not, unfortunately not. I know Marco has a lot of orders at the moment though. Colette said it would take 10 to 15 business days.


----------



## Odebdo

I have tangerine nappa Little Athena and crystal pink Daphne on their way to me!


----------



## clu0984

Sauro tan midi Selene and mahogany Zhoe legend


----------



## mkpurselover

This is sounding good everyone!  Reveals are going to be great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Just curious, what is everyone waiting on to be delivered?  I know there are lots of orders out there, but I can't remember who's got what coming!




I have a Sauro Tan Soulmate, Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva, and Lead Africa Angel. Can't wait!


----------



## mkpurselover

I just added to Marco's list, ordered jade Angelica with pink lining! I want a pink purse too, but I'm worried the jade will run out first!


----------



## Odebdo

Sounds like Marco has lots of beauties being made in his shop!!

I also have a Sauro Tan Zhoe Legend being made, but the other two lusted above are actually on their way to me and that one is not so I had not listed it!!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> I just added to Marco's list, ordered jade Angelica with pink lining! I want a pink purse too, but I'm worried the jade will run out first!




Sounds beautiful...like a watermelon with the green and pink!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> I just added to Marco's list, ordered jade Angelica with pink lining! I want a pink purse too, but I'm worried the jade will run out first!




Sounds so pretty and fresh!


----------



## lenie

Red vachetta and tangerine vachetta Aphrodites are ordered. Love the vachetta leather and couldn't help myself when the new colors came out.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Sounds beautiful...like a watermelon with the green and pink!


Ha, I never thought of that!  It will be one of a kind


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Red vachetta and tangerine vachetta Aphrodites are ordered. Love the vachetta leather and couldn't help myself when the new colors came out.




Yay!!! I am trying to be good for a bit...but the new vachetta leathers tempt me something terrible!! I can live through you!! Sound lovely!


----------



## msd_bags

Colette posted a lot of Daphne pics on the blog!


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Colette posted a lot of Daphne pics on the blog!


Wow the Daphne in the sauro tan looks unbelievably smart! The difference from the crystal pink merinos is really distinct! This is definitely a bag I want in the future... Once I figure out what leather I actually want.


----------



## mkpurselover

Is anyone thinking of ordering a Daphne in the red vachetta? I would love to see one.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think the Daphne in the crystal pink merino leather is gorgeous.  I don't have a bag from this company yet but I keep looking at that one! Does anyone have that bag yet?


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Red vachetta and tangerine vachetta Aphrodites are ordered. Love the vachetta leather and couldn't help myself when the new colors came out.




So I take it that the Aphrodite is a favorite style?  Hehe...&#128578;


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> So I take it that the Aphrodite is a favorite style?  Hehe...&#128578;




I have too many favorite styles- Soulmate, Selene, and Aphrodite. And you are responsible for my Aphrodite addiction. After seeing yours, I was hooked.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I have too many favorite styles- Soulmate, Selene, and Aphrodite. And you are responsible for my Aphrodite addiction. After seeing yours, I was hooked.



Well, you do have a very nice collection of Aphrodites. &#129299; 

My bags arrived yesterday, sooner than I thought. I haven't even opened the box yet, if you can believe that!  Busy weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Well, you do have a very nice collection of Aphrodites. &#129299;
> 
> 
> 
> My bags arrived yesterday, sooner than I thought. I haven't even opened the box yet, if you can believe that!  Busy weekend. Happy Mother's Day to the moms!




Hope to see them soon!!


----------



## tenKrat

Here's the sauro tan vachetta Daphne. WOW. Light gold hardware, cappuccino lining.


----------



## tenKrat

Pic of cappuccino pebbled Daphne with modified rolled handles and the sauro tan vachetta Daphne.

The rolled handles look great on the Daphne, too!  They feel very comfortable. (I also like the flat handles.)


----------



## tenKrat

Cappuccino pebbled Daphne with light gold hardware and marine lining:

This leather is a pretty, medium neutral color.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena in ivory beige nappa leather, silver hardware, and silver lining:

I needed a light neutral-colored bag for dressy occasions. This bag fits the bill---small, but not too small. I can carry a full size wallet in it if I wanted. 

I love that the long strap is wide for this size bag. Usually, a small bag like this comes with a thinner strap. 




Tried to get a shot of the silver hardware:


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Pic of cappuccino pebbled Daphne with modified rolled handles and the sauro tan vachetta Daphne.
> 
> The rolled handles look great on the Daphne, too!  They feel very comfortable. (I also like the flat handles.)



Love love your new MM bags!! [emoji7] I agree, Daphne looks good in either handle. Capuccino is a great color! And I'm really getting very curious with vachetta leathers! I tried to cancel my pebbled mini Zhoe order so I can order Little Athena in red vachetta, however I was a bit late and the leather has been cut for the mini Zhoe. My wallet cannot afford to add. [emoji4]


----------



## Bagwis

Lovely choice of colors tenkrat, I preferred the rolled handle in Daphne I think it looks more feminine, that just me.


----------



## Bagwis

How do you compare the size of the little athena to a Zhoe. I have been thinking of getting a small bag about same size of Zhoe so it will still look good crossbody. I even ask Colette if Marco can make a mini Daphne but she said he feels it will be too small especially for the opening.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Pic of cappuccino pebbled Daphne with modified rolled handles and the sauro tan vachetta Daphne.
> 
> The rolled handles look great on the Daphne, too!  They feel very comfortable. (I also like the flat handles.)
> 
> View attachment 3350917




These are gorgeous!! I love the lining choices!!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena in ivory beige nappa leather, silver hardware, and silver lining:
> 
> I needed a light neutral-colored bag for dressy occasions. This bag fits the bill---small, but not too small. I can carry a full size wallet in it if I wanted.
> 
> I love that the long strap is wide for this size bag. Usually, a small bag like this comes with a thinner strap.
> 
> View attachment 3350920
> 
> 
> Tried to get a shot of the silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3350921




So classic!!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

tenKrat said:


> Pic of cappuccino pebbled Daphne with modified rolled handles and the sauro tan vachetta Daphne.
> 
> The rolled handles look great on the Daphne, too!  They feel very comfortable. (I also like the flat handles.)
> 
> View attachment 3350917


 Beautiful!  Are those open pockets on either side of the zippered compartment?  How much can you carry in this bag? Thank you!


----------



## soramillay

Wow, TenKrat, what amazing new MM bags! I love all of them, but especially the Sauro Tan Daphne with cappucino lining, it's quite perfect although rolled handles are very elegant on it too. The Little Athena is adorable. You have three great neutrals in three different leathers now!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Pic of cappuccino pebbled Daphne with modified rolled handles and the sauro tan vachetta Daphne.
> 
> The rolled handles look great on the Daphne, too!  They feel very comfortable. (I also like the flat handles.)
> 
> View attachment 3350917





tenKrat said:


> Little Athena in ivory beige nappa leather, silver hardware, and silver lining:
> 
> I needed a light neutral-colored bag for dressy occasions. This bag fits the bill---small, but not too small. I can carry a full size wallet in it if I wanted.
> 
> I love that the long strap is wide for this size bag. Usually, a small bag like this comes with a thinner strap.
> View attachment 3350920
> 
> 
> Tried to get a shot of the silver hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3350921



Wow, great photos, lovely bags.  The rolled handles look good on the Daphne, as well as the flat handles.  Glad you have a little Athena, too.  Mine was all alone!


----------



## Odebdo

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful!  Are those open pockets on either side of the zippered compartment?  How much can you carry in this bag? Thank you!




Check out Colette's blog on the Massaccesi website or Facebook page. She just posted a wonderful blog showing lots of interior pictures, and comparison pictures with other Massaccesi styles for reference! Very helpful!


----------



## tenKrat

Bagwis said:


> Lovely choice of colors tenkrat, I preferred the rolled handle in Daphne I think it looks more feminine, that just me.



I agree, the rolled handles make Daphne look more ladylike.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagwis said:


> How do you compare the size of the little athena to a Zhoe. I have been thinking of getting a small bag about same size of Zhoe so it will still look good crossbody. I even ask Colette if Marco can make a mini Daphne but she said he feels it will be too small especially for the opening.





I was mistaken. I thought you had asked about Daphne vs. Zhoe and had taken pics of those instead. I'll have to get back to you on Little Athena vs. Zhoe.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's Zhoe vs. Daphne.

In terms of capacity, they are close. Daphne is taller and a little wider. Everything that fit in Daphne also fits in Zhoe, except the blue pebbled Penelope pouch that holds my Kindle.


----------



## Hobbsy

Odebdo said:


> Check out Colette's blog on the Massaccesi website or Facebook page. She just posted a wonderful blog showing lots of interior pictures, and comparison pictures with other Massaccesi styles for reference! Very helpful!


Ok, I will do that! Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Hobbsy said:


> Beautiful!  Are those open pockets on either side of the zippered compartment?  How much can you carry in this bag? Thank you!




There is a zippered pocket on one side and two smaller open pockets on the other side.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> You have three great neutrals in three different leathers now!




Yes, I managed to get three different types of leather. That was the plan. [emoji38]


----------



## tenKrat

Some mod shots of sauro tan vachetta Daphne:


----------



## tenKrat

Ivory beige nappa Little Athena:


----------



## tenKrat

Cappuccino pebbled Daphne:


----------



## mbaldino

These bags are stunning. May I please ask how heavy they are when empty? 
Are they on the lighter or heavier side?
Thank you


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Ivory beige nappa Little Athena:
> 
> View attachment 3351304
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351306



Wonderful pics as always, tenKrat! I am loving the little Athena - which doesn't seem that tiny. 

Can I bother you to take a picture of little Athena next to regular Zhoe, and the bigger Zhoe, please?   Do you have a little miss M?  I would love to see comparison pics of little Athena and little miss M.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Here's the sauro tan vachetta Daphne. WOW. Light gold hardware, cappuccino lining.
> 
> View attachment 3350913
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350914
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350915




So, so beautiful!!! Congrats on these stunners! Love the leather variety and versatility of the neutrals!


----------



## Hobbsy

tenKrat said:


> There is a zippered pocket on one side and two smaller open pockets on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3351300


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Cappuccino pebbled Daphne:
> 
> View attachment 3351308


Thanks for the modshots tenkrat!! I think I like the Daphne with rolled handles too!! (love the original flat handles as well)


----------



## Juliemvis

Wow love those bags [emoji7] it's so hard to chose which new one I want , I like little Athena in tangerine though . I'm hoping to sell my mini Divina and red Zhone to release funds , [emoji12]


----------



## Bagwis

tenKrat said:


> I was mistaken. I thought you had asked about Daphne vs. Zhoe and had taken pics of those instead. I'll have to get back to you on Little Athena vs. Zhoe.


No worries tenkrat! I appreciate it.


----------



## MadMadCat

Hello! I have been lusting over the MM bags and these pics for a while! so many beauties! 

I need a new "workhorse" bag that takes me from a business breakfast to a business dinner and I'm trying to choose between 

Could someone tell me if a 13" macbook air fits in the Daphne (zipper closed)? 
And how heavy is it in Merino leather?

Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

Tenkrat your bags are gorgeous. Love the choice of leathers and also the lining. I particularly like the rolled handles it makes it much more feminine looking. Enjoy all these gorgeous new bags.


----------



## Odebdo

MadMadCat said:


> Hello! I have been lusting over the MM bags and these pics for a while! so many beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new "workhorse" bag that takes me from a business breakfast to a business dinner and I'm trying to choose between
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if a 13" macbook air fits in the Daphne (zipper closed)?
> 
> And how heavy is it in Merino leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I'm not sure Daphne would be the right choice to hold a laptop. I would maybe ask your question in an email to Colette.


----------



## MadMadCat

Odebdo said:


> I'm not sure Daphne would be the right choice to hold a laptop. I would maybe ask your question in an email to Colette.



thanks!!


----------



## Odebdo

MadMadCat said:


> Hello! I have been lusting over the MM bags and these pics for a while! so many beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new "workhorse" bag that takes me from a business breakfast to a business dinner and I'm trying to choose between
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if a 13" macbook air fits in the Daphne (zipper closed)?
> 
> And how heavy is it in Merino leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I was thinking about this...does the original full size Athena suit you? It might be the best bag to carry a laptop and IMO it is very business like and Classic. 

I know Colette has a laptop and has done shots with other bag styles with a laptop in it...


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612


Hi Leni, just wanted to say please post pics of your lovely new bags on the MM pictures thread!  (Otherwise I can't keep track of everyone's beauties) lol


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Some mod shots of sauro tan vachetta Daphne:
> 
> View attachment 3351302
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351303


Hi tenkrat, hoping you have a chance to post these great pics on the photo reference thread too.  Thanks


----------



## gack

gah little Athena is so so cute!


----------



## gack

oooohhh upcoming Aphrodite reveals yay yay yay


----------



## ajamy

Odebdo said:


> I was thinking about this...does the original full size Athena suit you? It might be the best bag to carry a laptop and IMO it is very business like and Classic.
> 
> I know Colette has a laptop and has done shots with other bag styles with a laptop in it...


 The full size Divina should also be big enough, and looks very sleek and smart in napa leather, (take a look at the reference thread for some pictures of the midi size as an example, though this would not be big enough).


----------



## LuvAllBags

ajamy said:


> The full size Divina should also be big enough, and looks very sleek and smart in napa leather, (take a look at the reference thread for some pictures of the midi size as an example, though this would not be big enough).







Odebdo said:


> I was thinking about this...does the original full size Athena suit you? It might be the best bag to carry a laptop and IMO it is very business like and Classic.
> 
> I know Colette has a laptop and has done shots with other bag styles with a laptop in it...







MadMadCat said:


> Hello! I have been lusting over the MM bags and these pics for a while! so many beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a new "workhorse" bag that takes me from a business breakfast to a business dinner and I'm trying to choose between
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone tell me if a 13" macbook air fits in the Daphne (zipper closed)?
> 
> And how heavy is it in Merino leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




Agree on the Divina and Athena, and you should check the dimensions of the full size Selene as well. I believe any of those styles will likely work, and depending on your leather choice, they can all have very different looks, from formal to more casual!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Another rust vachetta bag, my Zhoe Legend, after several months of use. I read somewhere that vachetta in sunshine will develop patina faster. I love how the leather has changed since I got this bag.  [emoji7]
> 
> I may have posted pics of this bag in the past (sorry if they seem redundant), but I just have to show how this leather just gets better and better with use.
> 
> View attachment 3348106




You're changing my mind and make me love vachetta. It looks beautiful. 




LuvAllBags said:


> Have I shared this yet? Minerva Midi with longer flap in Rust Vacchetta. I like it!
> 
> Pros-- 1) stunning leather, maybe one of the most beautiful I've ever had. 2) strap stays on my shoulder better than I thought. 3) great overall organization. 4) not as heavy as I worried it would be. It has great balance on the shoulder and good weight distribution.
> 
> Cons-- 1) doesn't sit up straight - this drives me crazy. 2) middle zip compartment is great as an organizing divider but does not work well as an actual compartment with my wallet and pouches. I am glad I had them leave it out of the Tangerine version I ordered.
> 
> The photo looks darker than IRL. Crazy gorgeous color!
> 
> View attachment 3346284
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346285
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346286




Wow! It's beautiful!!! 
Thanks for the review. I'm interested in Midi Minerva and I'm debating whether or not, I should get the compartments. 




tenKrat said:


> Cappuccino pebbled Daphne:
> 
> View attachment 3351308




I like this one on you! 





tenKrat said:


> There is a zippered pocket on one side and two smaller open pockets on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3351300




This is gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> You're changing my mind and make me love vachetta. It looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! It's beautiful!!!
> Thanks for the review. I'm interested in Midi Minerva and I'm debating whether or not, I should get the compartments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous!




Thanks! I do not love that center compartment, but I have a midi Minerva coming without one, so then I will be able to compare.


----------



## Odebdo

My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!

My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.

Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!




And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...




Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!


----------



## MadMadCat

Thanks *LuvAllBags*, *ajamy,* and *Odebdo*

I like more not-so-structured bags, but at the same time I need to make sure they don't look too sloppy. My biggest issue is the weight. I put so much stuff in a bag that it should be as light as possible when empty!

How would the athena look in merino?
Also, do you know if Marco is still making the Angel model? That was the one that immediately appealed to me, but it seems to have had little success in this group.

Thanks ladies, you're all so wonderfully helpful!


----------



## soramillay

MadMadCat said:


> Thanks *LuvAllBags*, *ajamy,* and *Odebdo*
> 
> I like more not-so-structured bags, but at the same time I need to make sure they don't look too sloppy. My biggest issue is the weight. I put so much stuff in a bag that it should be as light as possible when empty!
> 
> How would the athena look in merino?
> Also, do you know if Marco is still making the Angel model? That was the one that immediately appealed to me, but it seems to have had little success in this group.
> 
> Thanks ladies, you're all so wonderfully helpful!


The full sized Angel will be perfect! I have a midi and it is one of my favourites. You can see my pics in the reference thread. I think they are still making it, you should ask Colette. I believe someone just recently ordered one without the tassles.

 Also did you consider Miss M? That would be a good option for you too. The flat calf leather is very sleek and light.

You should go for the style that appeals to you most because everyone's taste is so personal. For example, the most popular style here is the Soulmate and I ordered one but think I will have to sell mine cos it just has not worked for me whereas I own and simply adore the Little Miss M, Midi Angel and Midi Divina.


----------



## MadMadCat

soramillay said:


> The full sized Angel will be perfect! I have a midi and it is one of my favourites. You can see my pics in the reference thread. I think they are still making it, you should ask Colette. I believe someone just recently ordered one without the tassles.
> 
> Also did you consider Miss M? That would be a good option for you too. The flat calf leather is very sleek and light.
> 
> You should go for the style that appeals to you most because everyone's taste is so personal. For example, the most popular style here is the Soulmate and I ordered one but think I will have to sell mine cos it just has not worked for me whereas I own and simply adore the Little Miss M, Midi Angel and Midi Divina.



ok! I will check with Colette.

Is the Angel midi too small for a small laptop (I cannot find the sizes of the Angel anymore)? I'm asking because I don't always carry it, but occasionally I bring it along. I don't want a bag made for a laptop, just one that can fit one.

I also agree with you about the Soulmate. It never "talked" to me. I have the impression the first models MM was doing were a little too big for my taste. The bigger they are, more stuff I put in there, and at the end they weight a ton!

My absolutely favorite work bag was 13"x10" and it was the perfect size/shape/consistency (grainy leather, slouchy but not too much, zipper, with shoulder strap). I had to decommission it years ago, but I have been trying to find a suitable replacement since.

Thanks!


----------



## Hobbsy

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!


These are gorgeous! ! I &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; that crystal pink.


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!




Wow so beautiful . I trying to decided which one I want , love the tangerine colour


----------



## soramillay

MadMadCat said:


> ok! I will check with Colette.
> 
> Is the Angel midi too small for a small laptop (I cannot find the sizes of the Angel anymore)? I'm asking because I don't always carry it, but occasionally I bring it along. I don't want a bag made for a laptop, just one that can fit one.
> 
> I also agree with you about the Soulmate. It never "talked" to me. I have the impression the first models MM was doing were a little too big for my taste. The bigger they are, more stuff I put in there, and at the end they weight a ton!
> 
> My absolutely favorite work bag was 13"x10" and it was the perfect size/shape/consistency (grainy leather, slouchy but not too much, zipper, with shoulder strap). I had to decommission it years ago, but I have been trying to find a suitable replacement since.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure what the dimensions of a 13-in laptop are but I measured my Angel Midi and it is approx. 14 x 10 inches. I tried my DH's 15" Air (which I think is the next size up from yours?) and it did not fit.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> These bags are stunning. May I please ask how heavy they are when empty?
> Are they on the lighter or heavier side?
> Thank you



They are not heavy when empty. Little Athena is lighter than Daphne.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagwis said:


> How do you compare the size of the little athena to a Zhoe. I have been thinking of getting a small bag about same size of Zhoe so it will still look good crossbody. I even ask Colette if Marco can make a mini Daphne but she said he feels it will be too small especially for the opening.



Little Athena and Zhoe are pretty close in size and capacity. They carry the same amount of stuff.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena vs. Zhoe - about the same size


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena vs. Zhoe - about the same size
> 
> View attachment 3352780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352781




Nice comparison shot. Little Athena is soo cute!


----------



## tenKrat

Left to right:  Zhoe Legend, Little Athena, Zhoe

Zhoe Legend holds a little more because of the two smaller compartments, one in front and one in back of the larger center compartment.


----------



## Bagwis

Thank you Tenkrat lovely comparison pictures! You've been a great help!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!


  Thanks for the quick reveal, they look amazing!  Looking forward to mod shots too.  That crystal pink is TDF!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Hi tenkrat, hoping you have a chance to post these great pics on the photo reference thread too.  Thanks




Thanks for the reminder. Done!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo, your Little Athena looks fab in tangerine nappa. Love your crystal pink Daphne.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena vs. Zhoe - about the same size
> 
> View attachment 3352780
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352781





tenKrat said:


> Left to right:  Zhoe Legend, Little Athena, Zhoe
> 
> Zhoe Legend holds a little more because of the two smaller compartments, one in front and one in back of the larger center compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3352782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352783



Thanks so much for the comparison pics, tenKrat!


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!



Great bags.  Little Athena is adorable in this color.!  Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> You're changing my mind and make me love vachetta. It looks beautiful.
> 
> Wow! It's beautiful!!!
> Thanks for the review. I'm interested in Midi Minerva and I'm debating whether or not, I should get the compartments.


I'm the same as you, I'm beginning to take a second look at vachettas specially with the limited edition colors.  I actually tried to replace my order of pebbled mini Zhoe with a Little Athena in red vachetta.  But, I was a bit late, Marco has already cut the leather for the mini Zhoe.

I plan to order a midi Minerva in merinos leather some time in the future (I really need a money tree!!).  I already have a pebbled one with the zipped center compartment. I plan not to have the center zipped compartment to accommodate my stuff better.  Also, I am thinking of a top zipper closure.



Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!


Really beautiful bags!! I have a swatch of the tangerine nappa and it is really so lovely! But try as I may, I don't reach for my orange bag (non-MM) despite loving how it looks. So I don't think I will order an MM bag in any orange color.  I will just enjoy through your orange beauty!


----------



## ajamy

MadMadCat said:


> ok! I will check with Colette.
> 
> Is the Angel midi too small for a small laptop (I cannot find the sizes of the Angel anymore)? I'm asking because I don't always carry it, but occasionally I bring it along. I don't want a bag made for a laptop, just one that can fit one.
> 
> I also agree with you about the Soulmate. It never "talked" to me. I have the impression the first models MM was doing were a little too big for my taste. The bigger they are, more stuff I put in there, and at the end they weight a ton!
> 
> My absolutely favorite work bag was 13"x10" and it was the perfect size/shape/consistency (grainy leather, slouchy but not too much, zipper, with shoulder strap). I had to decommission it years ago, but I have been trying to find a suitable replacement since.
> 
> Thanks!




The Angel would be a great style for the merinos leather!  


It would be nice if the website was updated with all the styles, otherwise some like the Angel tend to get overlooked, and some people new to Massaccesi might not even know they're available.


I did find the measurements for the full size Angel buried deep in the Facebook page, and noticed that the top zipper on that is just 27cm.  Possibly the Angel Midi zip might be a bit small to easily slide a laptop in and out?  However you can have zip tops replaced with magnets if that works for you which gives you a bit bigger opening.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ajamy said:


> The Angel would be a great style for the merinos leather!
> 
> 
> It would be nice if the website was updated with all the styles, otherwise some like the Angel tend to get overlooked, and some people new to Massaccesi might not even know they're available.
> 
> 
> I did find the measurements for the full size Angel buried deep in the Facebook page, and noticed that the top zipper on that is just 27cm.  Possibly the Angel Midi zip might be a bit small to easily slide a laptop in and out?  However you can have zip tops replaced with magnets if that works for you which gives you a bit bigger opening.




Yeah, I think either size Angel will be tough for a laptop. Not sure the openings are big enough. I'm expecting a full size Angel soon, so I can let everyone know.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!




Wow! Such beauties! Wonderful color choices! Congrats!


----------



## mary79

I've been inspired by your enthusiasm for M bags and would be grateful if you could help me pick a work bag as my first one. I'm a teacher so the bag must be relatively large (ability to fit A4 paper would be ideal), be not too heavy and have a long messenger strap.

Any suggestions would be very welcome  Thank you.


----------



## soramillay

mary79 said:


> I've been inspired by your enthusiasm for M bags and would be grateful if you could help me pick a work bag as my first one. I'm a teacher so the bag must be relatively large (ability to fit A4 paper would be ideal), be not too heavy and have a long messenger strap.
> 
> Any suggestions would be very welcome  Thank you.


Assuming you want an EW style bag, these could work for you: Selene, Angel, Divina, Minerva. They come in midi (big enough for A4) and full sizes (laptop) and work well in the messenger style. You can request a top zipper on anything with an open closure. 

Do check out our photos thread to see pictures of these bags being modeled and in different leathers. As an ex-teacher, my stamp of approval goes to the midi Angel.


----------



## mary79

soramillay said:


> Assuming you want an EW style bag, these could work for you: Selene, Angel, Divina, Minerva. They come in midi (big enough for A4) and full sizes (laptop) and work well in the messenger style. You can request a top zipper on anything with an open closure.
> 
> Do check out our photos thread to see pictures of these bags being modeled and in different leathers. As an ex-teacher, my stamp of approval goes to the midi Angel.



What a lovely bag! Exactly the sort of thing I was hoping for. I will look at the picture thread too 

One question: is it possible to order bags not currently on the MM website?


----------



## MadMadCat

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!



That Daphne makes my heart skip a beat. Beautiful!!


----------



## MadMadCat

soramillay said:


> I'm not sure what the dimensions of a 13-in laptop are but I measured my Angel Midi and it is approx. 14 x 10 inches. I tried my DH's 15" Air (which I think is the next size up from yours?) and it did not fit.



Yes, if it is 14" it should fit without problems. Thanks for measuring and letting me know!

I think an Angel midi is it!! I will ask for it with the longer handles, so I can use it over the shoulder even with a coat. When I have handles AND strap I manage to always get tangled somewhere!


----------



## MadMadCat

ajamy said:


> The Angel would be a great style for the merinos leather!
> 
> 
> It would be nice if the website was updated with all the styles, otherwise some like the Angel tend to get overlooked, and some people new to Massaccesi might not even know they're available.
> 
> 
> I did find the measurements for the full size Angel buried deep in the Facebook page, and noticed that the top zipper on that is just 27cm.  Possibly the Angel Midi zip might be a bit small to easily slide a laptop in and out?  However you can have zip tops replaced with magnets if that works for you which gives you a bit bigger opening.



Great suggestion, thanks! It is not a large laptop. It is pretty light and only 13"x9" (or 32x22cm), but the magnet probably is best.


----------



## LuvAllBags

MadMadCat said:


> Yes, if it is 14" it should fit without problems. Thanks for measuring and letting me know!
> 
> 
> 
> I think an Angel midi is it!! I will ask for it with the longer handles, so I can use it over the shoulder even with a coat. When I have handles AND strap I manage to always get tangled somewhere!




You should make sure the opening is wide enough to accommodate the laptop. The opening on the Angel styles is smaller than the bag width.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Left to right:  Zhoe Legend, Little Athena, Zhoe
> 
> Zhoe Legend holds a little more because of the two smaller compartments, one in front and one in back of the larger center compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3352782
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352783



These are great comparison photos. Thanks for taking them.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> My box from Italy took the quick boat as My postman walked in with it today!! Super shocked!!
> 
> My boss was out for a bit, so I was able to open it and take one quick picture for myself to swoon over so I thought I would share here, though I will take more, maybe this weekend though.
> 
> Little Athena in Tangerine Nappa...serious LOVE! The color, size, weight (it feels very lightweight to me!)...just love!
> 
> View attachment 3352721
> 
> 
> And Ms. Daphne...crystal pink merinos, darn gunmetal hardware (LOVE and I should have taken a picture!), again, just love this new style...Marco knocked these two styles out of the ballpark...
> 
> View attachment 3352724
> 
> 
> Very sorry for the horrible office fluorescent lighting...but I figure I would share what I could now!



Love both of these bags leather is gorgeous. 

The crystal pink is stunning love the Daphne.

Enjoy these gorgeous new bags.


----------



## Odebdo

mary79 said:


> What a lovely bag! Exactly the sort of thing I was hoping for. I will look at the picture thread too
> 
> 
> 
> One question: is it possible to order bags not currently on the MM website?




You can order any style whether it is on the website or not...just email Colette. I actually have never placed my own order online...all my orders go through Colette...I love being able to get that individual attention while I order! She will be most happy to assist you with any questions or just to confirm your order and have it placed!


----------



## soramillay

For new MM fans, Colette used to be a tpfer so she's really one of us and you can feel free to ask her any questions.

MadMadCat I think the best thing is to verify with Colette as she can check with Marco what the inner dimensions are and whether a magnetic closure will work better.


----------



## MadMadCat

soramillay said:


> For new MM fans, Colette used to be a tpfer so she's really one of us and you can feel free to ask her any questions.
> 
> MadMadCat I think the best thing is to verify with Colette as she can check with Marco what the inner dimensions are and whether a magnetic closure will work better.



yes, that would be wise. Thanks for thinking of it! In the meanwhile I was "studying" the photo thread and the Selene zip midi and the Athena grew on me.
I am also very undecided about the leather type. I will ask Colette for samples. 

Ah, decisions decisions...This is hard!!


----------



## Odebdo

MadMadCat said:


> yes, that would be wise. Thanks for thinking of it! In the meanwhile I was "studying" the photo thread and the Selene zip midi and the Athena grew on me.
> 
> I am also very undecided about the leather type. I will ask Colette for samples.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, decisions decisions...This is hard!!




It is hard....but also fun!! Getting samples is a great idea...makes it easier to "see" your bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> It is hard....but also fun!! Getting samples is a great idea...makes it easier to "see" your bag.




Yes! I have been debating one of the pebbled colors for a month and finally realized I could just request a sample...lol.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! I have been debating one of the pebbled colors for a month and finally realized I could just request a sample...lol.




What pebbled leather are you thinking on? I love the pebbled leathers!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> What pebbled leather are you thinking on? I love the pebbled leathers!




Geranio, for a Soulmate. It's not my typical type of color, but I keep going back to look at it. Not sure why...so I finally just requested a sample to see if I really like it.


----------



## msd_bags

Just got these beauties!! Love love!!

Pebbled Navy Daphne and Black Pebbled Mini Zhoe. The photo shows a bit darker blue thank IRL. MM bags now come with tags! I think Leni showed a photo before, it even has the customer's name!

I used this view so you can get an idea of the proportions of these bags.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Just got these beauties!! Love love!!
> 
> Pebbled Navy Daphne and Black Pebbled Mini Zhoe. The photo shows a bit darker blue thank IRL. MM bags now come with tags! I think Leni showed a photo before, it even has the customer's name!
> 
> I used this view so you can get an idea of the proportions of these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3354171




[emoji7] Your Daphne is pretty!  Cute Mini Zhoe. I'm a fan of pebbled leather, too. Daphne is so wonderful to wear. I wore my sauro tan one for several days. Love it. Wore my cappuccino pebbled one for the first time today. Love that, too. My favorite way to wear Daphne is by the handles.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> [emoji7] Your Daphne is pretty!  Cute Mini Zhoe. I'm a fan of pebbled leather, too. Daphne is so wonderful to wear. I wore my sauro tan one for several days. Love it. Wore my cappuccino pebbled one for the first time today. Love that, too. My favorite way to wear Daphne is by the handles.


Thanks!! Your 2 Daphnes are really very pretty! I can't wait to use mine.   As I am a satchel girl, I will likely carry the Daphne by the crook of my arm.

I asked for a structured Daphne, but I think this one is the usual.  But it definitely works. So I'm okay with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Just got these beauties!! Love love!!
> 
> Pebbled Navy Daphne and Black Pebbled Mini Zhoe. The photo shows a bit darker blue thank IRL. MM bags now come with tags! I think Leni showed a photo before, it even has the customer's name!
> 
> I used this view so you can get an idea of the proportions of these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3354171




How lovely! I adore dark colors. I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## ajamy

mary79 said:


> What a lovely bag! Exactly the sort of thing I was hoping for. I will look at the picture thread too
> 
> One question: is it possible to order bags not currently on the MM website?


 
Absolutely, and you can also ask for a style to be in a different leather other than the choices shown on the website.   Marco or Collette will advise if it would work or not.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Geranio, for a Soulmate. It's not my typical type of color, but I keep going back to look at it. Not sure why...so I finally just requested a sample to see if I really like it.




I get you on needing a swatch...Geranio is a color I always question if I should get or if I would like it...will be interested in hearing your opinion!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Just got these beauties!! Love love!!
> 
> Pebbled Navy Daphne and Black Pebbled Mini Zhoe. The photo shows a bit darker blue thank IRL. MM bags now come with tags! I think Leni showed a photo before, it even has the customer's name!
> 
> I used this view so you can get an idea of the proportions of these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3354171




What wonderful new additions!! Classic colors and styles!! Enjoy!

I love the new tag...I am putting it on the sleeper string so my bag closet will not be just black bags...I can read the tag and know what is inside without opening!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> What wonderful new additions!! Classic colors and styles!! Enjoy!
> 
> I love the new tag...I am putting it on the sleeper string so my bag closet will not be just black bags...I can read the tag and know what is inside without opening!!




I love this. I started making my own tags for my other bag brands. Now with MM, I won't have to!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I get you on needing a swatch...Geranio is a color I always question if I should get or if I would like it...will be interested in hearing your opinion!




Yeah...I don't know on this one...if it's more orangey/coralish, I'm all about it. If it's pinkish...then nope. I don't even know why it's calling to me, actually. My fave bag colors are generally dark, and if a light color calls to me it's usually neutral like taupe.


----------



## Odebdo

Has everyone seen the post from Massaccesi on posting pictures on Pinterest and tagging Massaccesi? They hinted at treats associated periodically with this!! 

Personally I have not been on Pinterest much, and WOW...the bags in colors Marco has posted. It is well worth going!!!

I posted my Tangerine love...


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Has everyone seen the post from Massaccesi on posting pictures on Pinterest and tagging Massaccesi? They hinted at treats associated periodically with this!!
> 
> Personally I have not been on Pinterest much, and WOW...the bags in colors Marco has posted. It is well worth going!!!
> 
> I posted my Tangerine love...
> 
> View attachment 3354746


I saw!! I am a regular Pintrest viewer, and follow Marco's posts.  I'm not very tech savy so I don't get the # thing.  I need to e-mail Colette and have her explain.  

Thanks for posting there, and please post on the MM pic thread here


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...now that the munchkins are in bed....my review from carrying Little Athena today. Bag is super comfortable via handles or the strap. The strap us actually a great width and super comfy. Front pocket easy access for cell...not sure it is deep enough for much else though.

She is a small bag....I had a Flora, circle coin pouch, and two small pouches inside, plus my keys hooked to the key keeper hook. This is a bag that should carry what you need but not a bag to carry the kitchen sink or the "just in case" things.

I really like her...and the tangerine nappa is the BOMB!!! I love love love it!!

Again...just one day, but we ran to the donut shop, bank, gas station twice, work, and home...so several in and outs besides just work.

Thought this might help!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> I saw!! I am a regular Pintrest viewer, and follow Marco's posts.  I'm not very tech savy so I don't get the # thing.  I need to e-mail Colette and have her explain.
> 
> Thanks for posting there, and please post on the MM pic thread here




I am pretty sure the # is just so they can see who posts what...I think that is what "alerts" them someone posted. I am totally not up on it either lol!

I plan to (hopefully) take more photos of both Little A and Daphne tomorrow during the kids nap time...I will post those to the reference thread for sure!


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> Has everyone seen the post from Massaccesi on posting pictures on Pinterest and tagging Massaccesi? They hinted at treats associated periodically with this!!
> 
> Personally I have not been on Pinterest much, and WOW...the bags in colors Marco has posted. It is well worth going!!!
> 
> I posted my Tangerine love...
> 
> View attachment 3354746


She sure is purty!  [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> How lovely! I adore dark colors. I hope you enjoy them!


Thanks LuvAllBags!!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> What wonderful new additions!! Classic colors and styles!! Enjoy!
> 
> I love the new tag...I am putting it on the sleeper string so my bag closet will not be just black bags...I can read the tag and know what is inside without opening!!


Thanks Odebdo! Your new bags are also tdf!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Has everyone seen the post from Massaccesi on posting pictures on Pinterest and tagging Massaccesi? They hinted at treats associated periodically with this!!
> 
> Personally I have not been on Pinterest much, and WOW...the bags in colors Marco has posted. It is well worth going!!!
> 
> I posted my Tangerine love...
> 
> View attachment 3354746




This bag's a beauty!  Wow those Pinterest pics are terrific for making color/leather decisions!


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Just got these beauties!! Love love!!
> 
> Pebbled Navy Daphne and Black Pebbled Mini Zhoe. The photo shows a bit darker blue thank IRL. MM bags now come with tags! I think Leni showed a photo before, it even has the customer's name!
> 
> I used this view so you can get an idea of the proportions of these bags.
> 
> View attachment 3354171




Love the navy bag . Would love to see mod shots if available please , I starting to turn more towards the Daphne now than little Athena


----------



## Juliemvis

The mm Angelica has anyone bought it and if so any mod pics please ,I'm finding it hard to choose between the Daphne and Angelica now .ive ruled out little Anthea ..[emoji23][emoji23] its soo hard to choose


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> The mm Angelica has anyone bought it and if so any mod pics please ,I'm finding it hard to choose between the Daphne and Angelica now .ive ruled out little Anthea ..[emoji23][emoji23] its soo hard to choose


Lenie has a tangerine Angelica, and a Daphne, pics on post #7661.  We haven't heard anything on her purchase yet.  

Hi Lenie, tell us about your Angelica! I have a jade Angelica on order, can't wait.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Love the navy bag . Would love to see mod shots if available please , I starting to turn more towards the Daphne now than little Athena




Here are modshots I took yesterday. Will try to take more later today (early morning here now). From what I get from tenkrat's photos, the Little Athena is smaller than the Daphne?


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Lenie has a tangerine Angelica, and a Daphne, pics on post #7661.  We haven't heard anything on her purchase yet.
> 
> Hi Lenie, tell us about your Angelica! I have a jade Angelica on order, can't wait.




I saw the post it looks amazing , can't wait to see your bag please post mod shots d


----------



## msd_bags

I heard from Colette and she confirmed my Daphne has a more structured backing per my request. It still is pliable and not stiff.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Here are modshots I took yesterday. Will try to take more later today (early morning here now). From what I get from tenkrat's photos, the Little Athena is smaller than the Daphne?
> View attachment 3355574




Wow that bag looks great ,I'm so confused now [emoji23][emoji23] I want all of them in every colour [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Wow that bag looks great ,I'm so confused now [emoji23][emoji23] I want all of them in every colour [emoji7]




I want one in red, green or yellow. [emoji7] But maybe towards the end of the year. I'll probably try it with rolled handles too.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Here are modshots I took yesterday. Will try to take more later today (early morning here now). From what I get from tenkrat's photos, the Little Athena is smaller than the Daphne?
> View attachment 3355574




Yes, Little Athena is smaller than Daphne.


----------



## tenKrat

Wore my cappuccino pebbled Daphne today.


----------



## pbnjam

These Daphnes are so pretty! Can anyone show me how it would look if worn as a crossbody? [emoji120][emoji16]


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Yes, Little Athena is smaller than Daphne.
> 
> View attachment 3355728
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355729




I was wondering for your rolled handles, does it have the same drop length as flat handles? TIA!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Wore my cappuccino pebbled Daphne today.
> 
> View attachment 3355747


Lovely pics, thank you.  May I ask how you knew you could order cappuccino pebbled leather?  That color is not listed as available on the website, I'm wondering if there are other colors you can still get.


----------



## msd_bags

Posted Daphne photos and modshots at the reference thread.

Thanks tenkrat for the comparison photos of Daphne and Little Athena!


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> Posted Daphne photos and modshots at the reference thread.
> 
> Thanks tenkrat for the comparison photos of Daphne and Little Athena!




Thanks for the mod shots! They are very helpful. And Daphne looks great on you no matter which way you carry it! Hmmm&#129300; I LOVE it!!! Maybe more than Angelica now. [emoji16]


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> Thanks for the mod shots! They are very helpful. And Daphne looks great on you no matter which way you carry it! Hmmm&#129300; I LOVE it!!! Maybe more than Angelica now. [emoji16]


Thanks!  Maybe somebody can post modshots of Angelica for you?  My hesitation with the Angelica is the winged/flared sides, but this is just my personal preference.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  Maybe somebody can post modshots of Angelica for you?  My hesitation with the Angelica is the winged/flared sides, but this is just my personal preference.




I'm waiting for mod shots of Angelica [emoji7] I think it's going to be the one I order I love the green [emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> I'm waiting for mod shots of Angelica [emoji7] I think it's going to be the one I order I love the green [emoji7]


I promise to post pics as soon as I get my jade Angelica! I really love the Daphne style, but I'm not sure it will be big enough for me.  I love my little Athena, but it is very small, and it's a challenge for me to get in all my items.


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> I promise to post pics as soon as I get my jade Angelica! I really love the Daphne style, but I'm not sure it will be big enough for me.  I love my little Athena, but it is very small, and it's a challenge for me to get in all my items.




I think the Angelica is only slightly bigger than Daphne , I have measured both .. [emoji23] I'm so undecided , do you have tracking yet for your bag [emoji3]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> I think the Angelica is only slightly bigger than Daphne , I have measured both .. [emoji23] I'm so undecided , do you have tracking yet for your bag [emoji3]


No, too soon!  I just ordered last Sat., so I'm sure at least one more week


----------



## Coastal jewel

Daphne is now calling my name!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I think they may have a big backlog of orders. I am waiting for 3 that will ship together, and ordered the last of the 3 on 4/26. No shipping yet. Hopefully this week. I think the current backlog may be pushing the wait out to the full 15 business days right now.


----------



## MadMadCat

For anyone who may be interested: Colette confirmed that a 13x9" laptop fits in the athena (the zipper even closes albeit a little tight), the angel (vertical, but it can be rotated once in the bag)!and the selene midi.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's my Geranio leather sample, with and without flash. I don't think it's for me, but I wanted to post in case anyone else is interested.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I think they may have a big backlog of orders. I am waiting for 3 that will ship together, and ordered the last of the 3 on 4/26. No shipping yet. Hopefully this week. I think the current backlog may be pushing the wait out to the full 15 business days right now.


I placed my order on April 18 and I got shipping notification on May 6.  They may be swamped right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I placed my order on April 18 and I got shipping notification on May 6.  They may be swamped right now.




Yes, it seems so. It's good they're busy, so I'm happy to wait, albeit a bit impatiently. [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it seems so. It's good they're busy, so I'm happy to wait, albeit a bit impatiently. [emoji6]


I'm also happy when they are busy.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> These Daphnes are so pretty! Can anyone show me how it would look if worn as a crossbody? [emoji120][emoji16]




I posted a pic of Daphne worn cross body on the reference pics thread.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I was wondering for your rolled handles, does it have the same drop length as flat handles? TIA!




I measured the drop length as the top edge of the handbag to the top of the handle:

Rolled handles = 6"
Flat handles = 5.5"


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Lovely pics, thank you.  May I ask how you knew you could order cappuccino pebbled leather?  That color is not listed as available on the website, I'm wondering if there are other colors you can still get.




I knew that cappuccino pebbled was a choice last year from seeing it on Pinterest. I even had a swatch of it. I just asked if it was still available. 

Check the older pins on Pinterest for other colors and if you see one that you like, just ask if it's still in stock. You might get lucky.


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> I measured the drop length as the top edge of the handbag to the top of the handle:
> 
> Rolled handles = 6"
> Flat handles = 5.5"







tenKrat said:


> I posted a pic of Daphne worn cross body on the reference pics thread.




I only see the little Athena worn crossbody. That looks really cute on you btw. Thanks for all the great pictures. They are soo helpful!  With MSDbags' mod pics and your detailed wimb pics, I feel pretty good about this style working for me. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji1]


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I only see the little Athena worn crossbody. That looks really cute on you btw. Thanks for all the great pictures. They are soo helpful!  With MSDbags' mod pics and your detailed wimb pics, I feel pretty good about this style working for me. [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji1]




Oops, sorry!  I lost track of what I posted and what I didn't. Like you said, Msd posted several helpful pics. I meant to post these earlier:


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I knew that cappuccino pebbled was a choice last year from seeing it on Pinterest. I even had a swatch of it. I just asked if it was still available.
> 
> Check the older pins on Pinterest for other colors and if you see one that you like, just ask if it's still in stock. You might get lucky.


Thanks. I saw lots of older colors I like, so I emailed Colette, she is checking availability.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> I'm waiting for mod shots of Angelica [emoji7] I think it's going to be the one I order I love the green [emoji7]




Juliemvis I am also in love with the Jade green and want to get an Angelica or a midi Selene. I love the look of the Angelica and have to decide between that and the midi Selene.


----------



## Juliemvis

djfmn said:


> Juliemvis I am also in love with the Jade green and want to get an Angelica or a midi Selene. I love the look of the Angelica and have to decided between that and the midi Selene.




I defiantly think it's going to be the Angelica for me [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] , Colette is sending me swatches of the colours , I'm also going to order a phoebe in pebbled orange [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I can't wait to see other reveals of Angelica X


----------



## tenKrat

Lunch meeting with my white pebbled Flora with all-leather strap.


----------



## paintednightsky

Got these two midi selenes in the mail the other day   Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.  Wondering, has anyone treated/sprayed the sauro tan with anything?  I noticed it getting a wet spot (although it dried away) and was thinking of spraying it with some protector.


----------



## LuvAllBags

paintednightsky said:


> Got these two midi selenes in the mail the other day   Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.  Wondering, has anyone treated/sprayed the sauro tan with anything?  I noticed it getting a wet spot (although it dried away) and was thinking of spraying it with some protector.




They are stunning! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Lunch meeting with my white pebbled Flora with all-leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 3357389




I love the white pebbled!


----------



## soramillay

paintednightsky said:


> Got these two midi selenes in the mail the other day   Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.  Wondering, has anyone treated/sprayed the sauro tan with anything?  I noticed it getting a wet spot (although it dried away) and was thinking of spraying it with some protector.


These are fabulous! it's great to see Africa Gold again. You chose two great leathers!


----------



## msd_bags

paintednightsky said:


> Got these two midi selenes in the mail the other day   Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.  Wondering, has anyone treated/sprayed the sauro tan with anything?  I noticed it getting a wet spot (although it dried away) and was thinking of spraying it with some protector.


Both of these are lovely!!


----------



## paintednightsky

Thank you everyone   Wearing the sauro tan first to break it in since it is a stiffer leather.  I've never had a gold bag before, but figured I'd try something new.  It is a softer, floppier leather than the blue africa to start.  Just guess metallic treatments don't smell as nice so hoping it airs away.


----------



## Odebdo

paintednightsky said:


> Got these two midi selenes in the mail the other day   Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.  Wondering, has anyone treated/sprayed the sauro tan with anything?  I noticed it getting a wet spot (although it dried away) and was thinking of spraying it with some protector.




These are gorgeous!! I have a Flora in gold Africa! It is a beautiful leather! And Sauro Tan just makes me melt it is so lovely!

I don't normally treat my leather, but if you do want to, might not be a bad idea to email Colette and see what Marco recommends?


----------



## Odebdo

My lovely Daphne is out with me today...work, gas station, lunch, Target, back to work...so lots of in and outs...




First impressions....she is bigger than Little Athena...keys, Flora, 2 pouches, circle coin purse, magazine, and there is still room. The handles are comfortable. The merinos leather smooches to your body and the shoulder strap is a great width for shoulder carry...so far really enjoying her!

Here is pictures of the dark gunmetal hardware...it is lovely!! It really pops with the crystal pink leather, I am glad I chose it!


----------



## gack

I looove light/dark contrast and that is hot


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> My lovely Daphne is out with me today...work, gas station, lunch, Target, back to work...so lots of in and outs...
> 
> View attachment 3358827
> 
> 
> First impressions....she is bigger than Little Athena...keys, Flora, 2 pouches, circle coin purse, magazine, and there is still room. The handles are comfortable. The merinos leather smooches to your body and the shoulder strap is a great width for shoulder carry...so far really enjoying her!
> 
> Here is pictures of the dark gunmetal hardware...it is lovely!! It really pops with the crystal pink leather, I am glad I chose it!
> 
> View attachment 3358830
> 
> View attachment 3358831


Thank you for the great pics!  Love the gunmetal/pink contrast.  Any comments from the general public?


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> These are gorgeous!! I have a Flora in gold Africa! It is a beautiful leather! And Sauro Tan just makes me melt it is so lovely!
> 
> I don't normally treat my leather, but if you do want to, might not be a bad idea to email Colette and see what Marco recommends?


If I don't recall wrongly, Marco recommends the Applecare lotion, so I guess their Rain Garde spray should be good too.


----------



## Odebdo

Someone...please go buy the Black Merinos Soulmate on eBay!!! The price has been lowered and it is a steal of a deal!! Save me from buying it please!!!

(Not my auction)


----------



## KM23

My first Massaccesi purse arrived!!! It is a Midi Selene Zip in black Merinos with Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and light fuchsia lining  I was nervous about spending that much money on a purse without seeing it first, but once I opened the box I fell in love! The purse is beautiful, the leather is so soft, and I love the pop of color inside! I understand why they are addictive..I really want a Daphne now! The pictures I took aren't the best, but I tried.


----------



## KM23

Odebdo said:


> My lovely Daphne is out with me today...work, gas station, lunch, Target, back to work...so lots of in and outs...
> 
> View attachment 3358827
> 
> 
> First impressions....she is bigger than Little Athena...keys, Flora, 2 pouches, circle coin purse, magazine, and there is still room. The handles are comfortable. The merinos leather smooches to your body and the shoulder strap is a great width for shoulder carry...so far really enjoying her!
> 
> Here is pictures of the dark gunmetal hardware...it is lovely!! It really pops with the crystal pink leather, I am glad I chose it!
> 
> View attachment 3358830
> 
> View attachment 3358831


Beautiful!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

KM23 said:


> My first Massaccesi purse arrived!!! It is a Midi Selene Zip in black Merinos with Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and light fuchsia lining  I was nervous about spending that much money on a purse without seeing it first, but once I opened the box I fell in love! The purse is beautiful, the leather is so soft, and I love the pop of color inside! I understand why they are addictive..I really want a Daphne now! The pictures I took aren't the best, but I tried.


Gorgeous!  I'm not usually a fan of black , but that is just beautiful with the dark gunmetal hardware and fuchsia lining


----------



## msd_bags

KM23 said:


> My first Massaccesi purse arrived!!! It is a Midi Selene Zip in black Merinos with Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and light fuchsia lining  I was nervous about spending that much money on a purse without seeing it first, but once I opened the box I fell in love! The purse is beautiful, the leather is so soft, and I love the pop of color inside! I understand why they are addictive..I really want a Daphne now! The pictures I took aren't the best, but I tried.


This is lovely!! Everything goes so well - the zip style, the hardware and the lining color!! I really like this! And, btw, the Daphne is great too!


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> Someone...please go buy the Black Merinos Soulmate on eBay!!! The price has been lowered and it is a steal of a deal!! Save me from buying it please!!!
> 
> (Not my auction)




I'm going to be putting my red zhoe on there this week , I haven't really used it ,it's not my style do MM bags sell well on eBay [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> I'm going to be putting my red zhoe on there this week , I haven't really used it ,it's not my style do MM bags sell well on eBay [emoji4]




They do pretty well...sometimes it takes a little while. Do not expect to fully recover what you paid, unfortunately. I have successfully re-homed a few that were not the right size or style for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Someone...please go buy the Black Merinos Soulmate on eBay!!! The price has been lowered and it is a steal of a deal!! Save me from buying it please!!!
> 
> (Not my auction)




Lol...I keep looking too, but I am not really a black bag person. I have enough for a color I don't use that much. It is beautiful though.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Lol...I keep looking too, but I am not really a black bag person. I have enough for a color I don't use that much. It is beautiful though.


I also sold my BLACK Soulmate midi (to a co-worker). I like the style, but I realized I am no longer a black bag person.


----------



## Julija

Juliemvis said:


> I'm going to be putting my red zhoe on there this week , I haven't really used it ,it's not my style do MM bags sell well on eBay [emoji4]



I would say it won't be a fast sale. I sold 2 MM bags on ebay and it took a while. Price wise you'll be  lucky to get 50% of what you paid. But it is my experience.


----------



## vintagefinds

Placed my first Massaccesi order! A Little Athena in dark grey nappa. Excited!


----------



## Odebdo

vintagefinds said:


> Placed my first Massaccesi order! A Little Athena in dark grey nappa. Excited!




This will be lovely!! I am seriously not kidding when I say I had emailed Colette discussing how wonderful dark grey Nappa would be for Little Athena!! Great first choice!! Welcome to Massaccesi love!!


----------



## Juliemvis

I've ordered two bags [emoji12][emoji12] a phoebe in pebbled orange and a flora modified to be the same length as phoebe in African bronze .. Can't wait


----------



## tenKrat

vintagefinds said:


> Placed my first Massaccesi order! A Little Athena in dark grey nappa. Excited!




Congratulations!  Dark grey is a wonderful choice for Little Athena. She is a proper little bag and a classic color like dark grey will suit her perfectly.


----------



## djfmn

vintagefinds said:


> Placed my first Massaccesi order! A Little Athena in dark grey nappa. Excited!


I love the dark grey nappa. I have a Diva in that leather and it is gorgeous. I get lots of compliments every time I use it. You have made a great first choice of a Massaccesi bag. Can't wait to see it.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

KM23 said:


> My first Massaccesi purse arrived!!! It is a Midi Selene Zip in black Merinos with Soulmate handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and light fuchsia lining  I was nervous about spending that much money on a purse without seeing it first, but once I opened the box I fell in love! The purse is beautiful, the leather is so soft, and I love the pop of color inside! I understand why they are addictive..I really want a Daphne now! The pictures I took aren't the best, but I tried.




What an awesome rock 'n roll kind of bag! All of your choices work perfectly together. I like that you went with the Selene Zip because this style, out of all the MM styles, showcases the dark gunmetal hardware to the greatest extent possible.

I can visualize the Diva as another great rock 'n roll kind of bag with all of your same leather/HW/lining choices, KM23.  It would highlight the dark gunmetal pretty well also because of the grommets and the buckles and rings on the strap. 

That merinos leather is great, isn't it?!?  I really like the Selene with Soulmate handles.


----------



## KM23

tenKrat said:


> What an awesome rock 'n roll kind of bag! All of your choices work perfectly together. I like that you went with the Selene Zip because this style, out of all the MM styles, showcases the dark gunmetal hardware to the greatest extent possible.
> 
> I can visualize the Diva as another great rock 'n roll kind of bag with all of your same leather/HW/lining choices, KM23.  It would highlight the dark gunmetal pretty well also because of the grommets and the buckles and rings on the strap.
> 
> That merinos leather is great, isn't it?!?  I really like the Selene with Soulmate handles.


Thanks!! The Diva is on my wish list! I think the marine lining would look good too...I need to start saving!


----------



## LuvAllBags

So while I'm waiting for my bags (hopefully soon!), I'm making my future wish list, which as of now is:

1. Midi Soulmate in Storm Gray Nabuk
2. Midi Divina - not sure what leather though. TenKrat sold me with her Vacchetta version, and someone else here has a Nappa version that's just beautiful.
3. Either a Midi or Regular Soulmate in Taupe Pebbled.

I'm really into green, so if the right green nabuk or pebbled leather comes up, I will be all about it. Something on the darker side and rich. 

What's on everyone else's current wish lists?


----------



## mkpurselover

ATTENTION,  go check out Colette's blog everyone.  New leathers!  Athene, a cow hide with a bit of glaze, in Aquamarine, rosa, taupe and blue! Very pretty


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> ATTENTION,  go check out Colette's blog everyone.  New leathers!  Athene, a cow hide with a bit of glaze, in Aquamarine, rosa, taupe and blue! Very pretty




The old-timers might agree with me---this new leather looks very similar to Belen Echandia's sheen leathers, right?


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> So while I'm waiting for my bags (hopefully soon!), I'm making my future wish list, which as of now is:
> 
> 1. Midi Soulmate in Storm Gray Nabuk
> 2. Midi Divina - not sure what leather though. TenKrat sold me with her Vacchetta version, and someone else here has a Nappa version that's just beautiful.
> 3. Either a Midi or Regular Soulmate in Taupe Pebbled.
> 
> I'm really into green, so if the right green nabuk or pebbled leather comes up, I will be all about it. Something on the darker side and rich.
> 
> What's on everyone else's current wish lists?


I must wait for my jade Angelica to decide whether I would like more of that style.

1. Pink!! I think the new Rosa in something, maybe a midi Selene with gunmetal hardware
2. Another Angelica or a Daphne - color undetermined, but will be blue or purple ! 
3. Grey in something, style undertermined !


----------



## mkpurselover

Oops, I glazed over (pun intended) the fact we have to order these leathers by this weekend! Oh well, the rosa was calling me, maybe later


----------



## thedseer

I like the new vachetta a lot.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> ATTENTION,  go check out Colette's blog everyone.  New leathers!  Athene, a cow hide with a bit of glaze, in Aquamarine, rosa, taupe and blue! Very pretty




Marco is killing me with these!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> I must wait for my jade Angelica to decide whether I would like more of that style.
> 
> 1. Pink!! I think the new Rosa in something, maybe a midi Selene with gunmetal hardware
> 2. Another Angelica or a Daphne - color undetermined, but will be blue or purple !
> 3. Grey in something, style undertermined !




Beautiful choices! Rosa looks so pretty.


----------



## anabg

My wishlist:

It's kind of vague.  I would love someday to add an angelica, a midi Minerva and a midi divina.  As far as leathers and colors at least one of these bags will be vachetta as I have nothing in vachetta, yet, besides the key fob. I also would like something else in Merinos and Nappa. Unsure about the colors since there are so many options and they change often but I am partial to Sauro Tan Vachetta, Crystal Pink and Jade Merinos.

Edited to add: I have considered many times adding another midi Selene because I love it, but as I already have 2, I would rather buy other styles first. But I also see myself adding another midi Selene one day.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> What's on everyone else's current wish lists?



I have a lot!

1.  Another Daphne, in red (not sure yet which leather yet), probably with rolled handles for some modification over what I already have
2.  A midi Selene in a bright leather, not yet sure which
3.  Little Athena in nappa
4.  Midi Divina
5.  Aphrodite


----------



## Odebdo

Ha ha ha....as far as wish lists go....my Mom used to tell me at Christmas when the big Penney's catalog came in...I would circle like two things and say...Mommy...I have this and I have that...and I want EVERYTHING else.

So yea...my wish list is kind of like that lol!!

I definitely still need to add a Diva, midi Devina, And stella to my herd...


----------



## mleleigh

I'm very close to ordering a Daphne in Dark Brown Vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware - just trying to decide on whether to add an additional pocket. That's my only hesitation about the Daphne - I'm accustomed to having bags with an external slip pocket. Hmmm... maybe I need a Penelope to go inside I'm a sucker for structured bags, so I'm very excited to try the Vacchetta. 

This will be my first Massaccesi purchase - yay!


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> I'm very close to ordering a Daphne in Dark Brown Vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware - just trying to decide on whether to add an additional pocket. That's my only hesitation about the Daphne - I'm accustomed to having bags with an external slip pocket. Hmmm... maybe I need a Penelope to go inside I'm a sucker for structured bags, so I'm very excited to try the Vacchetta.
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my first Massaccesi purchase - yay!




Welcome!!

Have you checked with Colette? Not sure Marco would add an external pocket as that changes the look of the bag. But it never hurts to ask either! 

I think a dark brown Vachetta Daphne would be super lovely. Please let us know if you order so we can all wait with you!!


----------



## Odebdo

Anyone ordering the new Athene leathers?? I cannot pass them up!!

Doing a zip midi Selene in the aquamarine, and an Angelica in the Celeste Blue!


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> Have you checked with Colette? Not sure Marco would add an external pocket as that changes the look of the bag. But it never hurts to ask either!
> 
> I think a dark brown Vachetta Daphne would be super lovely. Please let us know if you order so we can all wait with you!!



Good idea - I'll ask Colette about possibly adding an external pocket. 

This forum has definitely given me loads of Massaccesi eye candy to oodle, so big thanks to everyone who has posted!


----------



## mkpurselover

OK, so I've ordered a Selene midi in Rosa with dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles!  Another new style and color


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Anyone ordering the new Athene leathers?? I cannot pass them up!!
> 
> Doing a zip midi Selene in the aquamarine, and an Angelica in the Celeste Blue!


Yes, gorgeous!!  I'm getting a Selene too, in Rosa


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Anyone ordering the new Athene leathers?? I cannot pass them up!!
> 
> Doing a zip midi Selene in the aquamarine, and an Angelica in the Celeste Blue!




I keep looking at them, but I don't think so. I did order my Storm Gray Nabuk Soulmate though.  I decided I would regret it if I missed that leather.  I do love the finish of the Athene leathers, the colors just don't work for me.


----------



## mleleigh

Just asked Colette about the external pocket mod. We'll see what she says!

Because I'm a dweeb, I photoshopped it. It amuses me that it makes a :| face.


----------



## anabg

I can't see the pic for some reason. So curious!!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> OK, so I've ordered a Selene midi in Rosa with dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles!  Another new style and color




This will be so pretty!! I love my dark gunmetal and Crystal pink...

I had a hard time deciding, but decided on one style I know I adore (midi-Selene) and one new one, Angelica!


----------



## anabg

Love the Aquamarine Athene leather.  Really debating what I should do. I have been good...  And we are buying a house this year..  My fiance called me out on my handbag and SLG spending about a month ago...
I used to only buy one bag a year and I have bought about 8 MM bags since last May (plus other brands).


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> This will be so pretty!! I love my dark gunmetal and Crystal pink...
> 
> I had a hard time deciding, but decided on one style I know I adore (midi-Selene) and one new one, Angelica!


I'm excited for your choices too!  I really like the Aquamarine and the blue leathers.  What hardware did you choose?  (please say cool tones)!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> I'm excited for your choices too!  I really like the Aquamarine and the blue leathers.  What hardware did you choose?  (please say cool tones)!




Ha ha....yes, silver hardware on both! I also added in some accessories...little Penelope, a reg Penelope, and a flora. All silver hardware!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Anyone ordering the new Athene leathers?? I cannot pass them up!!
> 
> Doing a zip midi Selene in the aquamarine, and an Angelica in the Celeste Blue!







mkpurselover said:


> OK, so I've ordered a Selene midi in Rosa with dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles!  Another new style and color




Beautiful choices, ladies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone done a soulmate midi in nappa? I wonder how it would look. I am in love with tuscan yellow and am considering a soulmate midi in it.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone done a soulmate midi in nappa? I wonder how it would look. I am in love with tuscan yellow and am considering a soulmate midi in it.




I don't think I have seen one...but I know ladies have gotten bags normally done with pebbled leather in Nappa (like a Minera in blue Nappa and a Selene) style...so I would think it would work. I think one in Tuscan yellow would be lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I don't think I have seen one...but I know ladies have gotten bags normally done with pebbled leather in Nappa (like a Minera in blue Nappa and a Selene) style...so I would think it would work. I think one in Tuscan yellow would be lovely.




I ordered a Tuscan Yellow pouch as my freebie in the last promo, so I'll be able to see how I like the color, and hopefully the leather will be around long enough for me to order after that if I like it. I love the color of sunflowers, and I'm thinking this color is similar.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> So while I'm waiting for my bags (hopefully soon!), I'm making my future wish list, which as of now is:
> 
> 1. Midi Soulmate in Storm Gray Nabuk
> 2. Midi Divina - not sure what leather though. TenKrat sold me with her Vacchetta version, and someone else here has a Nappa version that's just beautiful.
> 3. Either a Midi or Regular Soulmate in Taupe Pebbled.
> 
> I'm really into green, so if the right green nabuk or pebbled leather comes up, I will be all about it. Something on the darker side and rich.
> 
> What's on everyone else's current wish lists?


Something like this green?  Its a Pantone fall 2016 color !


----------



## Juliemvis

mleleigh said:


> Just asked Colette about the external pocket mod. We'll see what she says!
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm a dweeb, I photoshopped it. It amuses me that it makes a :| face.




Now that makes me what to buy one , I do like a external pocket especially if I'm rushing or the tube or bus and need to get my travel card out [emoji3]


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> So while I'm waiting for my bags (hopefully soon!), I'm making my future wish list, which as of now is:
> 
> 1. Midi Soulmate in Storm Gray Nabuk
> 2. Midi Divina - not sure what leather though. TenKrat sold me with her Vacchetta version, and someone else here has a Nappa version that's just beautiful.
> 3. Either a Midi or Regular Soulmate in Taupe Pebbled.
> 
> I'm really into green, so if the right green nabuk or pebbled leather comes up, I will be all about it. Something on the darker side and rich.
> 
> What's on everyone else's current wish lists?




My mini Divina in navy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with shortened handles


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Something like this green?  Its a Pantone fall 2016 color !




Yes - this green! I adore most greens, but have nothing in a gorgeous color like this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> My mini Divina in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with shortened handles




This is the one I remember! How do you like it? Do you mind sharing what this bag can fit in it? I think regular Divina looks huge, but this looks like a good size.


----------



## gack

Odebdo said:


> Ha ha ha....as far as wish lists go....my Mom used to tell me at Christmas when the big Penney's catalog came in...I would circle like two things and say...Mommy...I have this and I have that...and I want EVERYTHING else...



lol that is awesome


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone done a soulmate midi in nappa? I wonder how it would look. I am in love with tuscan yellow and am considering a soulmate midi in it.


I have a Soulmate midi in a peachy salmon pink nappa. I really like it a lot. I am out today but will post a photo of it tomorrow.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> This is the one I remember! How do you like it? Do you mind sharing what this bag can fit in it? I think regular Divina looks huge, but this looks like a good size.




Il take pictures for you this week [emoji3]x


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I have a Soulmate midi in a peachy salmon pink nappa. I really like it a lot. I am out today but will post a photo of it tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app




Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> Il take pictures for you this week [emoji3]x




Thanks so much!


----------



## mleleigh

Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol


----------



## anabg

mleleigh said:


> Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol



Would you mind telling us how much was it to add each pocket?  Thanks!


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol




This will be beautiful!!! Isn't it wonderful that Marco tries to accommodate our wishes! The beauty of Massaccesi!!


----------



## mleleigh

anabg said:


> Would you mind telling us how much was it to add each pocket?  Thanks!



It was 25 euro for the internal zip pocket and 40 euro for the external slip pocket. 

The external slip pocket will not have the leather trim piece like my photoshopped pic, but Marco said he will make it as wide as he can and it will blend in.


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> This will be beautiful!!! Isn't it wonderful that Marco tries to accommodate our wishes! The beauty of Massaccesi!!



Yes, so lovely of them!!! 

And thank you for suggesting that I ask - if you hadn't mentioned it, I wouldn't have even tried!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mleleigh said:


> Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol




Congratulations! That sounds so lovely. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Well...I ordered my Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi with matching handles and silver hardware. I have so many bags on the way now...time to stop! I hate having "leather regret," though, so I'm glad to get Tuscan Yellow while it's available. So excited! 

I expect the first few of my bags to arrive next week sometime. Hooray!


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> Yes, so lovely of them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you for suggesting that I ask - if you hadn't mentioned it, I wouldn't have even tried!




It never hurts to ask...worst case is a No...but many times it is a Yes!! Happy for you that it was Yes!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Well...I ordered my Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi with matching handles and silver hardware. I have so many bags on the way now...time to stop! I hate having "leather regret," though, so I'm glad to get Tuscan Yellow while it's available. So excited!
> 
> I expect the first few of my bags to arrive next week sometime. Hooray!




Oh Yay!!! This should be lovely!! What is coming next week?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Oh Yay!!! This should be lovely!! What is coming next week?




A Sauro Tan Soulmate and Tangerine Midi Minerva should ship this week and arrive next week. Definitely excited about these two bags - gorgeous leathers and colors!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Ha ha ha....as far as wish lists go....my Mom used to tell me at Christmas when the big Penney's catalog came in...I would circle like two things and say...Mommy...I have this and I have that...and I want EVERYTHING else.
> 
> So yea...my wish list is kind of like that lol!!
> 
> I definitely still need to add a Diva, midi Devina, And stella to my herd...


Do you have a MM family photo anywhere?  I love that you are adding newbies regularly, but a current family shot would be great.

In fact, for all the lovely ladies with multiple MM's, some family pics on the Reference thread would be awesome


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Do you have a MM family photo anywhere?  I love that you are adding newbies regularly, but a current family shot would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, for all the lovely ladies with multiple MM's, some family pics on the Reference thread would be awesome




It would be nice...but probably not going to happen anytime soon...I have 2 year old (on Tuesday!) twin toddlers and work full time. My office is where my son naps, and where 85% of my bags are stored...so my down time is when they nap...and that is off limits.

If I can ever get my husband to take them for a bit...it might happen...but for now, I honestly am doing good to share a picture here and there. I know some of my bags have not been shared and I should try to do that as I get them out.

So my goal will be to maybe do family shots...all the same style together or something!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> It would be nice...but probably not going to happen anytime soon...I have 2 year old (on Tuesday!) twin toddlers and work full time. My office is where my son naps, and where 85% of my bags are stored...so my down time is when they nap...and that is off limits.
> 
> If I can ever get my husband to take them for a bit...it might happen...but for now, I honestly am doing good to share a picture here and there. I know some of my bags have not been shared and I should try to do that as I get them out.
> 
> So my goal will be to maybe do family shots...all the same style together or something!!


Wow, busy lady! I'll take what pics I can get .


----------



## Coastal jewel

mleleigh said:


> Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol


Sounds lovely...


----------



## mkpurselover

Marco nicely offered to combine shipping on my new Selene with my Angelica if I wanted to wait.  I said sorry, no, I can't wait another month for my Jade!  It will still be another week before Jade ships anyway (sigh). Ah, the blessing and curse of being too good!


----------



## Veer

Just received my very first Massaccesi bag: Phoebe in plum pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware! Such a pretty color!


----------



## mkpurselover

Veer said:


> Just received my very first Massaccesi bag: Phoebe in plum pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware! Such a pretty color!


Ooh, nice, plum and gunmetal! Pictures soon, please! 
 I didn't know there was any plum leather left.  Must email Colette to see if there is enough left for my next bag!


----------



## Odebdo

Veer said:


> Just received my very first Massaccesi bag: Phoebe in plum pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware! Such a pretty color!




Plum pebbled is a favorite of mine!! And with dark gunmetal it would be stunning!!  

Congrats and Enjoy!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Marco nicely offered to combine shipping on my new Selene with my Angelica if I wanted to wait.  I said sorry, no, I can't wait another month for my Jade!  It will still be another week before Jade ships anyway (sigh). Ah, the blessing and curse of being too good!




I can't wait to see your jade Angelica . I'm going to order mine soon just waiting swatches to arrive [emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> I can't wait to see your jade Angelica . I'm going to order mine soon just waiting swatches to arrive [emoji7]


I know, I'm chomping at the bit too!  At least another week or two!


----------



## bblonde

How long does it take for Colette to respond? I sent her an email yesterday requesting a bag in the Athene leather, using her email address on the MM blog. Just curious- I haven't heard from her and sent her another email today, asking if she got the first one. Should I be emailing MM direct? Although, I emailed Colette yesterday in the early evening specifically so I could be in time for the Sunday closing of the Athene offer.... ?


----------



## Juliemvis

Veer said:


> Just received my very first Massaccesi bag: Phoebe in plum pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware! Such a pretty color!




Can't wait to see [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Odebdo

bblonde said:


> How long does it take for Colette to respond? I sent her an email yesterday requesting a bag in the Athene leather, using her email address on the MM blog. Just curious- I haven't heard from her and sent her another email today, asking if she got the first one. Should I be emailing MM direct? Although, I emailed Colette yesterday in the early evening specifically so I could be in time for the Sunday closing of the Athene offer.... ?




She is normally very prompt in response...so this is unusual. Have you tried messaging her on facebook as well?


----------



## LuvAllBags

bblonde said:


> How long does it take for Colette to respond? I sent her an email yesterday requesting a bag in the Athene leather, using her email address on the MM blog. Just curious- I haven't heard from her and sent her another email today, asking if she got the first one. Should I be emailing MM direct? Although, I emailed Colette yesterday in the early evening specifically so I could be in time for the Sunday closing of the Athene offer.... ?




Sometimes it takes 24 hours but is usually quicker. I'm sure you will hear back shortly!


----------



## Odebdo

bblonde said:


> How long does it take for Colette to respond? I sent her an email yesterday requesting a bag in the Athene leather, using her email address on the MM blog. Just curious- I haven't heard from her and sent her another email today, asking if she got the first one. Should I be emailing MM direct? Although, I emailed Colette yesterday in the early evening specifically so I could be in time for the Sunday closing of the Athene offer.... ?




Colette is actually a friend of mine and I reached out to her on your behalf...she has sent replies from her Massaccesi account as well as personal so hopefully you have those replies now? I think your order will be fine but I know you need the contact...please message me here if you have not gotten in touch with her yet.


----------



## bblonde

Thanks, all. Odebdo, I did just check, and I got an email. Thanks for contacting her for me, that was a lovely thing to do!  She said she'd mailed me this morning, but it must have gone astray somewhere.


----------



## Odebdo

bblonde said:


> Thanks, all. Odebdo, I did just check, and I got an email. Thanks for contacting her for me, that was a lovely thing to do!  She said she'd mailed me this morning, but it must have gone astray somewhere.




Oh glad you all connected. Technology is grand when it works and a pain when it does not.

Now....what bag have you ordered if you don't mind sharing so we can all wait with you?


----------



## Veer

mkpurselover said:


> Ooh, nice, plum and gunmetal! Pictures soon, please!
> I didn't know there was any plum leather left.  Must email Colette to see if there is enough left for my next bag!



Hope there's enough left! I'll post pictures tomorrow If I can figure out how.


----------



## djfmn

Veer said:


> Just received my very first Massaccesi bag: Phoebe in plum pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware! Such a pretty color!



Wow that sounds gorgeous. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## djfmn

Here are some photos of a midi Soulmate in nappa it is a peachy pink leather. It is a leather I had asked Marco to source for me last year. I really wanted a peachy pink leather bag for summer and he was able to get the exact color I had asked for. It is a pretty pink and I always get lots of compliments when I use this bag.


----------



## gack

Is it a pretty pink.....or a pretty peach?  Yes!


----------



## djfmn

gack said:


> Is it a pretty pink.....or a pretty peach?  Yes!



When I asked Marco to get this leather for me I asked for a peachy pink. This is what he found. So I have always called it a peachy pink!!


----------



## Amethystgirl

It's been exactly a month since I ordered my Soulmate Midi, and I haven't heard anything about shipping yet. Did anyone else order around that day, and if so, have your items shipped yet? I understand Marco is really, really busy, which is of course wonderful, but I am growing a wee bit impatient. I want to show off my beautiful new bag already!


----------



## tenKrat

Amethystgirl said:


> It's been exactly a month since I ordered my Soulmate Midi, and I haven't heard anything about shipping yet. Did anyone else order around that day, and if so, have your items shipped yet? I understand Marco is really, really busy, which is of course wonderful, but I am growing a wee bit impatient. I want to show off my beautiful new bag already!



You are not alone!  I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne on 24 April and no shipping notice yet. It's so hard to wait for Marco's bags but so worth it. Hang in there!  &#128524;


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Just finalized my order! I'm getting a Daphne in dark brown vacchetta with light gunmetal hardware, an additional internal zip pocket and Marco is going to add an exterior slip pocket to the back side of the bag. Can you tell I like pockets!? The impatient waiting begins, lol



What a great idea!  I love pockets, too. I like your leather/hardware combo. That will look so nice.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Here are some photos of a midi Soulmate in nappa it is a peachy pink leather. It is a leather I had asked Marco to source for me last year. I really wanted a peachy pink leather bag for summer and he was able to get the exact color I had asked for. It is a pretty pink and I always get lots of compliments when I use this bag.



That bag says "summer" all over it.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Do you have a MM family photo anywhere?  I love that you are adding newbies regularly, but a current family shot would be great.
> 
> In fact, for all the lovely ladies with multiple MM's, some family pics on the Reference thread would be awesome



I will try to post one or two family pics this week. The process will have to be piecemeal for me.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Something like this green?  Its a Pantone fall 2016 color !



Love this green. It's so hard to find.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I will try to post one or two family pics this week. The process will have to be piecemeal for me.


Oh yes, your family photo album will be BIG! and beautiful.  Thank you for considering this effort


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Love this green. It's so hard to find.


Notice that the square with the color name is on _Leather_ gloves!  I sent this and All the Pantone 2016 fall colors to Colette.  She says they are already considering fall colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Here are some photos of a midi Soulmate in nappa it is a peachy pink leather. It is a leather I had asked Marco to source for me last year. I really wanted a peachy pink leather bag for summer and he was able to get the exact color I had asked for. It is a pretty pink and I always get lots of compliments when I use this bag.




Oh wow! This is so stunning! Thank you so much for sharing it. I am so excited for my Tuscan Yellow nappa Soulmate Midi now! This has a beautiful slouch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Here are some photos of a midi Soulmate in nappa it is a peachy pink leather. It is a leather I had asked Marco to source for me last year. I really wanted a peachy pink leather bag for summer and he was able to get the exact color I had asked for. It is a pretty pink and I always get lots of compliments when I use this bag.




Also - this color just makes me smile! [emoji1]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> It's been exactly a month since I ordered my Soulmate Midi, and I haven't heard anything about shipping yet. Did anyone else order around that day, and if so, have your items shipped yet? I understand Marco is really, really busy, which is of course wonderful, but I am growing a wee bit impatient. I want to show off my beautiful new bag already!




Yes, I am in same boat. I was told it will be soon for my mid-April orders and still a while for late April orders.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Love this green. It's so hard to find.




Yes...the right dark green is tough to find. I did put in a request with Colette for consideration of a dark green leather or nabuk for fall/winter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Notice that the square with the color name is on _Leather_ gloves!  I sent this and All the Pantone 2016 fall colors to Colette.  She says they are already considering fall colors.




Hooray! I love Fall colors!


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> You are not alone!  I ordered a crystal pink merinos Daphne on 24 April and no shipping notice yet. It's so hard to wait for Marco's bags but so worth it. Hang in there!  &#128524;











Amethystgirl said:


> It's been exactly a month since I ordered my Soulmate Midi, and I haven't heard anything about shipping yet. Did anyone else order around that day, and if so, have your items shipped yet? I understand Marco is really, really busy, which is of course wonderful, but I am growing a wee bit impatient. I want to show off my beautiful new bag already!



I just received an email from Colette regarding an organizer that I ordered April 25th. It hasn't been completed yet so I think they are quite delayed. The new turnaround times MM apply I think. Hope that helps.


----------



## Veer

Veer said:


> Hope there's enough left! I'll post pictures tomorrow If I can figure out how.



It's hard to capture the color. Don't know why I can only upload just one picture, but let's hope it will show up .

The spot you see on the bag is a defect in the lense of my phone.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Veer said:


> It's hard to capture the color. Don't know why I can only upload just one picture, but let's hope it will show up .
> 
> 
> 
> The spot you see on the bag is a defect in the lense of my phone.




Gorgeous! Beautiful choice!


----------



## Juliemvis

Veer said:


> It's hard to capture the color. Don't know why I can only upload just one picture, but let's hope it will show up .
> 
> 
> 
> The spot you see on the bag is a defect in the lense of my phone.




Wow beautiful colour [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Juliemvis

Cowumbut said:


> I just received an email from Colette regarding an organizer that I ordered April 25th. It hasn't been completed yet so I think they are quite delayed. The new turnaround times MM apply I think. Hope that helps.




I'm still waiting for my swatches [emoji23][emoji23] can't wait to see jade merino


----------



## mkpurselover

Veer said:


> It's hard to capture the color. Don't know why I can only upload just one picture, but let's hope it will show up .
> 
> The spot you see on the bag is a defect in the lense of my phone.


So pretty! You made a great choice 
Colette did advise there's enough plum for a bag for me, Yea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Got a shipping notice today on 4 bags!!!
Beyond excited!


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> Got a shipping notice today on 4 bags!!!
> Beyond excited!




4 !! What did you order [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Got a shipping notice today on 4 bags!!!
> Beyond excited!



Wow, can't wait to see!


----------



## mkpurselover

Absence makes the heart grow fonder?  I look at the pic of Jade Angelica everyday and think of clothes I will wear with it   Look like awhile before delivery if you ladies who ordered in April are still waiting!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Absence makes the heart grow fonder?  I look at the pic of Jade Angelica everyday and think of clothes I will wear with it   Look like awhile before delivery if you ladies who ordered in April are still waiting!




Me too I look at jade Angelica most days [emoji7][emoji7] I can't wait to order .and see your reveal [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> 4 !! What did you order [emoji7][emoji7]




Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix. 

Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva

Lead Africa Angel - no tassels

Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity. 

I'm excited about all of them for different reasons!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Wow, can't wait to see!




Thanks! Very excited.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva
> 
> Lead Africa Angel - no tassels
> 
> Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity.
> 
> I'm excoted about all of them for different reasons!




I'm excited for you!! I would like to see the midi Minerva in tangerine! One of my fave styles and the color looks so good. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva
> 
> Lead Africa Angel - no tassels
> 
> Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity.
> 
> I'm excited about all of them for different reasons!



I like your variety of bags. &#128077;


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva
> 
> Lead Africa Angel - no tassels
> 
> Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity.
> 
> I'm excited about all of them for different reasons!



Great choices, can't wait to see!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Thank you to everyone who put my mind at ease! I am already contemplating my next purchase. 
I was wondering if there is anyone who could show me a size comparison between full size Angel and full size (zip) Selene. I'm torn between the two, possibly in sauro tan vacchetta. I would love to see how they compare size wise. Thanks, you guys!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> Thank you to everyone who put my mind at ease! I am already contemplating my next purchase.
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyone who could show me a size comparison between full size Angel and full size (zip) Selene. I'm torn between the two, possibly in sauro tan vacchetta. I would love to see how they compare size wise. Thanks, you guys!




I will be able to show you the comparison between full size angel and full size selene when my package arrives. I also think tenkrat may have both.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I'm excited for you!! I would like to see the midi Minerva in tangerine! One of my fave styles and the color looks so good. [emoji4]




Thanks - will be sure to post pics. I am eager to see Nappa in the Minerva style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I like your variety of bags. [emoji106]







thedseer said:


> Great choices, can't wait to see!




Thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva
> 
> Lead Africa Angel - no tassels
> 
> Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity.
> 
> I'm excited about all of them for different reasons!




Very excited for you to get that box of wonderful from Italy!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Amethystgirl said:


> Thank you to everyone who put my mind at ease! I am already contemplating my next purchase.
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyone who could show me a size comparison between full size Angel and full size (zip) Selene. I'm torn between the two, possibly in sauro tan vacchetta. I would love to see how they compare size wise. Thanks, you guys!




If you go to the "Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pics Only" thread, then you can see pics of my Emerald Angel and Turquoise Selene (no zips) in posts #63 - #66. Comparison pic in post #66.


----------



## bblonde

Merinos owners, especially taupe Merinos: I am ordering a Daphne in taupe Merinos, and I have in mind any of these,

1. Violet lining with silver or light gunmetal hardware,

2. Pale pink lining with silver or pale gold hardware.

Orrr.... EDTA

3. Pale pink lining with light or dark gunmetal hardware.

What do you think? TY


----------



## soramillay

bblonde said:


> Merinos owners, especially taupe Merinos: I am ordering a Daphne in taupe Merinos, and I have in mind any of these,
> 
> 1. Violet lining with silver or light gunmetal hardware,
> 
> 2. Pale pink lining with silver or pale gold hardware.
> 
> Orrr.... EDTA
> 
> 3. Pale pink lining with light or dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> What do you think? TY


unless you want the color pop i vote for pale pink. I think gold or gunmetal will be gorgeous with taupe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bblonde said:


> Merinos owners, especially taupe Merinos: I am ordering a Daphne in taupe Merinos, and I have in mind any of these,
> 
> 1. Violet lining with silver or light gunmetal hardware,
> 
> 2. Pale pink lining with silver or pale gold hardware.
> 
> Orrr.... EDTA
> 
> 3. Pale pink lining with light or dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> What do you think? TY




I love your third option with the dark gunmetal.


----------



## mleleigh

LuvAllBags said:


> I love your third option with the dark gunmetal.



same!! taupe and dark gunmetal would be so nice


----------



## Amethystgirl

tenKrat said:


> If you go to the "Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pics Only" thread, then you can see pics of my Emerald Angel and Turquoise Selene (no zips) in posts #63 - #66. Comparison pic in post #66.



Thank you, tenKrat, that was exactly what I was looking for! I am in the process of reading that thread and coveting every bag in it. Right now I'm at post 181, and I never thought to search the thread. 

Meanwhile, that comparison actually makes me want both. 

ETA:

Colette emailed me today that they are working on my Soulmate and Little Penelope right now, so that's exciting! The end of the waiting is in sight.


----------



## thedseer

mleleigh said:


> same!! Taupe and dark gunmetal would be so nice



+3


----------



## LuvAllBags

What's everyone's favorite pebbled leather color? I don't have any pebbled or merinos leathers yet, and they are next on my list!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> What's everyone's favorite pebbled leather color? I don't have any pebbled or merinos leathers yet, and they are next on my list!



Definitely the pearl grey!  It's a cool, elegant color. A close second is the cappuccino, a very pretty light brown.


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> Merinos owners, especially taupe Merinos: I am ordering a Daphne in taupe Merinos, and I have in mind any of these,
> 
> 1. Violet lining with silver or light gunmetal hardware,
> 
> 2. Pale pink lining with silver or pale gold hardware.
> 
> Orrr.... EDTA
> 
> 3. Pale pink lining with light or dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> What do you think? TY



Another vote for #3 with dark gunmetal


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Definitely the pearl grey!  It's a cool, elegant color. A close second is the cappuccino, a very pretty light brown.




Thanks! I do love your bags in these colors...hmmm...


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> What's everyone's favorite pebbled leather color? I don't have any pebbled or merinos leathers yet, and they are next on my list!




For me it is taupe pebbled and black pebbled...both are great neutrals and just lovely. I also adore my plum pebbled, but know that is not for everyone! To me, the pebbled leathers get better with use...they break in and get so smooshy and lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does anyone know the dimensions on the midi Divina? For width, it would be great to know both bottom and top width. Thanks!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> For me it is taupe pebbled and black pebbled...both are great neutrals and just lovely. I also adore my plum pebbled, but know that is not for everyone! To me, the pebbled leathers get better with use...they break in and get so smooshy and lovely!




Thanks! I really do like the Taupe, and Plum too!


----------



## djfmn

Veer said:


> It's hard to capture the color. Don't know why I can only upload just one picture, but let's hope it will show up .
> 
> The spot you see on the bag is a defect in the lense of my phone.



Your bag is gorgeous. Love the color.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Sauro Tan Soulmate - part of group bespoke. This is a remake. First one had an issue and they were kind enough to fix.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva
> 
> Lead Africa Angel - no tassels
> 
> Bronze Africa Selene - with Angel Straps. I requested straps with no hardware and they suggested Angel straps. I so appreciate their flexibility and creativity.
> 
> I'm excited about all of them for different reasons!



Wow these bags will be amazing. Love all the different leathers and styles.
Can't wait to see them.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> Me too I look at jade Angelica most days [emoji7][emoji7] I can't wait to order .and see your reveal [emoji3][emoji3]



Me three I look at the jade Angelica most days and can't wait to see the reveal. 
Deciding between jade Angelica and jade Midi Selene.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Wow these bags will be amazing. Love all the different leathers and styles.
> 
> Can't wait to see them.




Thanks - they are in the U.S. so they should be here within a few days! Very exciting!


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Does anyone know the dimensions on the midi Divina? For width, it would be great to know both bottom and top width. Thanks!!


I was going to get a midi Divine before the new spring styles came out, and Colette sent me the dimensions.  I asked for a messenger strap too, so that is included.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> I was going to get a midi Divine before the new spring styles came out, and Colette sent me the dimensions.  I asked for a messenger strap too, so that is included.




Perfect! Thank you so much!


----------



## Odebdo

There is a 10% off sale announced on Facebook!! I think it is for items on their website vs email orders...so if anyone has their eye on anything...10% is a nice incentive!!


----------



## anabg

Anyone ordering from the sale?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Aaagh - I was going to do a midi Divina special order but now I may get my pebbled Soulmate first so I can take advantage of the sale. Trying to decide on color.


----------



## Juliemvis

Wow jade Angelica is calling [emoji7][emoji7] just need to convince hubby I need another bag [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anabg

As it has been the case lately, I will just watch others reveals..  [emoji29]


----------



## Juliemvis

So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx


----------



## MadMadCat

Juliemvis said:


> So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx




I would consider a soft pink or hot pink lining (depending on your personal style).


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx




The two greens may be too similar....you can ask Colette to ask Marco's opinion.

I also like the idea of pink, or the silver lining would be nice too with the silver hardware.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx


Not totally within my comfort zone, but why did purple cross my mind?  I don't know, I think it might work.  When I was choosing my lining for my Navy Blue Daphne, I told Colette to ask Marco to choose between red and fuchsia lining for me.  He chose fuchsia.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Well I went in a completely different direction...ordered a Lead Africa Midi Selene with silver hw and Marine lining. Can't believe I still haven't ordered anything pebbled, but the heart wants what it wants.

Midi Selene is too small for my daily commuting needs, but will be good for the weekends.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Not totally within my comfort zone, but why did purple cross my mind?  I don't know, I think it might work.  When I was choosing my lining for my Navy Blue Daphne, I told Colette to ask Marco to choose between red and fuchsia lining for me.  He chose fuchsia.




Beautiful! Though I usually just get standard lining, I do love the contrast colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx







MadMadCat said:


> I would consider a soft pink or hot pink lining (depending on your personal style).







Odebdo said:


> The two greens may be too similar....you can ask Colette to ask Marco's opinion.
> 
> I also like the idea of pink, or the silver lining would be nice too with the silver hardware.




Agree soft pink or silver would be lovely!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Well I went in a completely different direction...ordered a Lead Africa Midi Selene with silver hw and Marine lining. Can't believe I still haven't ordered anything pebbled, but the heart wants what it wants.
> 
> Midi Selene is too small for my daily commuting needs, but will be good for the weekends.


I have a midi Selene in Africa lead with silver hardware and Marine lining. We will be bag twins. I love this bag use it all the time. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

I also think soft pink or silver would be lovely.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Selene in Africa lead with silver hardware and Marine lining. We will be bag twins. I love this bag use it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app




Bag twins! [emoji162]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> So jade Angelica .. I am thinking green lining .any other suggestions out there please  ..need help [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12] I also wanting silver hardwear if that helps xx


Ok, so I asked Colette about violet, pink or fuchsia lining for my jade Angelica with silver hardware.

She asked Marco, they agreed these would be great, so mine will be coming with the pink lining.

I chickened out on the other two colors, I was afraid they might be too bright.  I'd love it if you got one of those colors, we can be bag cousins!
Ps, did you get your sample yet?


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, so I asked Colette about violet, pink or fuchsia lining for my jade Angelica with silver hardware.
> 
> She asked Marco, they agreed these would be great, so mine will be coming with the pink lining.
> 
> I chickened out on the other two colors, I was afraid they might be too bright.  I'd love it if you got one of those colors, we can be bag cousins!
> Ps, did you get your sample yet?




Still no sample sadly [emoji25] I have pink lining with my mini Divina I find it to pink to be honest ,I do like the sound of violet and fuchsia ,[emoji2]


----------



## bblonde

Thanks for all the votes for combos! I truly am surprised how pale pink lining with dark gunmetal was such a favorite. I think with taupe merinos that would be sophisticated/edgy.

I was (am?) leaning towards taupe/pale pink/light gold... seemed soft and classy/summery. Juliemvis, you find pale pink lining too pink? How so?

My other lean is for the taupe/violet/silver. I don't know why, just because. Has anyone seen violet lining in person? 

Juliemvis, I have ordered the Angelica in aquamarine, with silver lining and silver hardware.. I thought the light neutral of silver(s) would accent the aquamarine. I think green lining with jade would be too matchy/not matchy as well- but, it could be brilliant- I second asking for Marco's opinion. Violet with Jade might be an inspired choice.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I received a shipping notice yesterday, my Soulmate and Little Penelope are on their way! I am tracking obsessively. 

On another note, I wonder what an Angel with Selene handles would look like. I love the hardware on the Selene handles, but I also love the outside pockets on the Angel.


----------



## mkpurselover

Lining colors!

I forgot Colette e-mailed me a pic. of lilac,  pink and fuchsia lining, pic below


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> I received a shipping notice yesterday, my Soulmate and Little Penelope are on their way! I am tracking obsessively.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I wonder what an Angel with Selene handles would look like. I love the hardware on the Selene handles, but I also love the outside pockets on the Angel.




Exciting on the ship notice! We are waiting together.

I am waiting on a Selene with Angel handles, but that's the opposite of what you want, lol!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Lining colors!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot Colette e-mailed me a pic. of lilac,  pink and fuchsia lining, pic below




All beautiful. My Lead Africa Angel will have fuchsia lining.


----------



## Amethystgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Exciting on the ship notice! We are waiting together.
> 
> I am waiting on a Selene with Angel handles, but that's the opposite of what you want, lol!



I noticed that, that is so funny! If I were clever with PhotoShop I would create a Selene-handled Angel to see what it looks like, but I'm photo-editing-impaired


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> Here are my new bags: Angelica in tangerine nappa and Daphne in Tuscan yellow. They are both just a little smaller than I expected, but great styles. I have also included comparison pictures of the Angelica and Daphne with the regular size Selene(uncinched). Also a picture of the new customized tag.
> View attachment 3343605
> 
> View attachment 3343606
> 
> View attachment 3343609
> 
> View attachment 3343610
> 
> View attachment 3343611
> 
> View attachment 3343612


Dear lenie, how do you like your Angelica?  I believe you are the only one so far who has received one.  And your new Daphne too?  I believe yours is the only nappa one.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Facebook posting. WEEKEND SALE.  Must Order r online in E store.  There is a code.  No email. Orders

10 Percent  off with free shipping if two bags over 200 e ordered!  Code is may-10

Through Monday...   Happy shopping!


----------



## neverending

Coastal jewel said:


> Facebook posting. WEEKEND SALE.  Must Order r online in E store.  There is a code.  No email. Orders
> 
> 10 Percent  off with free shipping if two bags over 200 e ordered!  Code is may-10
> 
> Through Monday...   Happy shopping!



Wow sounds a good deal!


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Dear lenie, how do you like your Angelica?  I believe you are the only one so far who has received one.  And your new Daphne too?  I believe yours is the only nappa one.




I love the nappa leather- thick but supple. The Angelica and Daphne are great styles if you like small to medium sized bags. If I ever reorder the Angelica, I would order it without the center zip compartment to make it a little roomier. I did ask Colette if Marco would consider making a slightly larger version of the Daphne for those of us who like bigger bags.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I love the nappa leather- thick but supple. The Angelica and Daphne are great styles if you like small to medium sized bags. If I ever reorder the Angelica, I would order it without the center zip compartment to make it a little roomier. I did ask Colette if Marco would consider making a slightly larger version of the Daphne for those of us who like bigger bags.


Thank you for the update!  I hesitated on the Daphne because I did think the dimensions were a bit too small, with the Angelica a bit bigger.  I'm very much looking forward to receipt of my Angelica.  I've also ordered a midi Selene in the Athene leathers, I believe the size will work well for me


----------



## Juliemvis

Coastal jewel said:


> Facebook posting. WEEKEND SALE.  Must Order r online in E store.  There is a code.  No email. Orders
> 
> 10 Percent  off with free shipping if two bags over 200 e ordered!  Code is may-10
> 
> Through Monday...   Happy shopping!




The code doesn't work I've just tried it and it's say code is expired [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I love the nappa leather- thick but supple. The Angelica and Daphne are great styles if you like small to medium sized bags. If I ever reorder the Angelica, I would order it without the center zip compartment to make it a little roomier. I did ask Colette if Marco would consider making a slightly larger version of the Daphne for those of us who like bigger bags.




Thank you for requesting that they consider a larger Daphne...I was going to do that too. I
would absolutely love a satchel from Marco but Angelica and Daphne are too small for me. I would need a few more inches in width and another inch in height at least. I do like the look of Daphne a lot and oh my goodness would I love a vacchetta satchel of some sort!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Time for a Sale!!!  Have you had your eye on something in our eShop?!?   Enjoy 10% off any order placed on our website eShop from now until Monday night 5/30 with promo code may-10  www.marcomassaccesi.it  Free shipping if two or more bags each over  200 are purchased! (Email orders are not included in this promotion.)

I copied this from Facebook.


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> The code doesn't work I've just tried it and it's say code is expired [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




I would email Colette and let her know.


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> I would email Colette and let her know.




Yes I have and just had a reply to say Marco has got his IT guy working on it ,as it didn't work Colette either X


----------



## Cowumbut

Juliemvis said:


> Yes I have and just had a reply to say Marco has got his IT guy working on it ,as it didn't work Colette either X



The code works. It has to be input as :

May-10 

The dash needs to be included. I just tried it so hopefully it's fixed.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yea!  How do you girls make decisions so fast?   I love the sauro tan ...Have to find a style I like best.  This can take me all day!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I agree, the rolled handles make Daphne look more ladylike.


Which are you feeling preference for, the rolled or flat Daphne handles? I do like the look of the rolled, but the flat handles look very comfortable.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I love the nappa leather- thick but supple. The Angelica and Daphne are great styles if you like small to medium sized bags. If I ever reorder the Angelica, I would order it without the center zip compartment to make it a little roomier. I did ask Colette if Marco would consider making a slightly larger version of the Daphne for those of us who like bigger bags.


A thanks from me also for asking about a larger Daphne , just what I might need!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Yea!  How do you girls make decisions so fast?   I love the sauro tan ...Have to find a style I like best.  This can take me all day!




The sale was announced Friday so folks have had plenty of time to think...and me...I always have a lust list of bags I "need" lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> Yea!  How do you girls make decisions so fast?   I love the sauro tan ...Have to find a style I like best.  This can take me all day!







Odebdo said:


> The sale was announced Friday so folks have had plenty of time to think...and me...I always have a lust list of bags I "need" lol




Same here...I always have a list waiting for the next promo!


----------



## Juliemvis

Who's is that Angelica reveal on MM Facebook it looks divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> Who's is that Angelica reveal on MM Facebook it looks divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


And what leather and color is that Angelica?  It's beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> And what leather and color is that Angelica?  It's beautiful!


It is Colette's and it's on her blog!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> And what leather and color is that Angelica?  It's beautiful!




That is Colette's and Octane merinos I believe!!


----------



## mkpurselover

That Octane photos beautifully and that Angelica looks great! I have the sample, and it's much darker and grayish? IRL. ( now rethinking Octane) &#128515;


----------



## Amethystgirl

Odebdo said:


> lust list



 Perfect description!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> That Octane photos beautifully and that Angelica looks great! I have the sample, and it's much darker and grayish? IRL. ( now rethinking Octane) [emoji2]




It's nice to hear that Octane is darker and grayish...at least to me...in some pics it looks teal, which I don't love. Does it have any green tones?


----------



## Amethystgirl

The Italian tracking site Colette gave me fails to load every time I try it. I managed to get on it once or twice the first day, but now it's erroring out constantly. Anyone else experiencing issues? So annoying, I want to stalk my pretties!


----------



## soramillay

The Angelica has been growing on me, and Colette's latest blog post is really selling it! I think I like it more than Daphne now. Love all the comparison photos!


----------



## Odebdo

Amethystgirl said:


> The Italian tracking site Colette gave me fails to load every time I try it. I managed to get on it once or twice the first day, but now it's erroring out constantly. Anyone else experiencing issues? So annoying, I want to stalk my pretties!




Are you here in the US? Go to USPS. Com and track that way. I always put my track ID in and subscribe for update emails so I get emails as it moves...works fairly well...I always know once it moves!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> The Italian tracking site Colette gave me fails to load every time I try it. I managed to get on it once or twice the first day, but now it's erroring out constantly. Anyone else experiencing issues? So annoying, I want to stalk my pretties!




It's working for me, but I tend to just use USPS and sign up for text updates. My stuff must be sitting in customs, as there have been no updates for several days.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> It's nice to hear that Octane is darker and grayish...at least to me...in some pics it looks teal, which I don't love. Does it have any green tones?



Pic #1 is closest to actual color, pic #2 looks more like Colette's pics.


----------



## mkpurselover

mkpurselover said:


> Pic #1 is closest to actual color, pic #2 looks more like Colette's pics.



Pic #2


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, holiday is over, shipping info is hopefully updated for everyone &#128515; .  Where is your MM today, Ladies?


----------



## Juliemvis

Not my swatches [emoji3] have to agree Octane is darker , the leather merino feels lovely though


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> Not my swatches [emoji3] have to agree Octane is darker , the leather merino feels lovely though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370072




Taken with flash on . & got my swatches [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Amethystgirl

Odebdo said:


> Are you here in the US? Go to USPS. Com and track that way. I always put my track ID in and subscribe for update emails so I get emails as it moves...works fairly well...I always know once it moves!





LuvAllBags said:


> It's working for me, but I tend to just use USPS and sign up for text updates. My stuff must be sitting in customs, as there have been no updates for several days.



Thank you for this advice! I tried the Canada Post site and it showed the tracking info right away. My MM is an hour's drive away from me . It should be here tomorrow! Eeee!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Amethystgirl said:


> Thank you for this advice! I tried the Canada Post site and it showed the tracking info right away. My MM is an hour's drive away from me . It should be here tomorrow! Eeee!




Exciting! Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, holiday is over, shipping info is hopefully updated for everyone [emoji2] .  Where is your MM today, Ladies?




No news here. My package left Milan last Thurs and no updates since. Assume it's sitting in Italy customs. I was really hoping my bags would be here for this weekend, but who knows.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> Not my swatches [emoji3] have to agree Octane is darker , the leather merino feels lovely though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370072




So gorgeous. That Crystal Pink has my attention.


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, holiday is over, shipping info is hopefully updated for everyone [emoji2] .  Where is your MM today, Ladies?




My red vachetta and tangerine vachetta Aphrodite's are on their way! I just love the vachetta leather and Aphrodite style- it's the perfect size for me. Not too big(but holds a lot) and not too small(where everything is packed in)--it's just perfect.


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> My red vachetta and tangerine vachetta Aphrodite's are on their way! I just love the vachetta leather and Aphrodite style- it's the perfect size for me. Not too big(but holds a lot) and not too small(where everything is packed in)--it's just perfect.




Is that your bag on MM Facebook page ?


----------



## lenie

Juliemvis said:


> Is that your bag on MM Facebook page ?




I think so! Thanks for letting me know-I didn't get a chance to check out the MM Facebook page lately. I can't wait to get her-it turned out so beautiful and vibrant.


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> No news here. My package left Milan last Thurs and no updates since. Assume it's sitting in Italy customs. I was really hoping my bags would be here for this weekend, but who knows.




My package is finally nearby! Only another day or two!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Yea, two packaged deliveries tomorrow! Awaiting pics &#128515;


----------



## LuvAllBags

My giant box arrived today! Woo hoo! Won't have time for many pics until the weekend, but here are some early thoughts:

Absolutely adore the Africa leathers. I got a Bronze Selene and a Lead Angel, and they are both beautiful. I will get so much use out of them due to their versatility.

I chose Angel straps for the Bronze Africa Selene and they turned out wonderfully! Great option if you want to reduce bag weight or don't like much hardware. Since it's a large bag I needed it to be as lightweight as possible. I packed her up to carry tomorrow and will post daylight pics then.

Tangerine Nappa is stunning. I may need another bag in this leather.  It works really well on the midi Minerva style.

Sauro Tan is gorgeous, and will clearly only get better with time and aging. Can't wait to break it in.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> My giant box arrived today! Woo hoo! Won't have time for many pics until the weekend, but here are some early thoughts:
> 
> Absolutely adore the Africa leathers. I got a Bronze Selene and a Lead Angel, and they are both beautiful. I will get so much use out of them due to their versatility.
> 
> I chose Angel straps for the Bronze Africa Selene and they turned out wonderfully! Great option if you want to reduce bag weight or don't like much hardware. Since it's a large bag I needed it to be as lightweight as possible. I packed her up to carry tomorrow and will post daylight pics then.
> 
> Tangerine Nappa is stunning. I may need another bag in this leather.  It works really well on the midi Minerva style.
> 
> Sauro Tan is gorgeous, and will clearly only get better with time and aging. Can't wait to break it in.


I can't wait to see pics of these beauties you are describing!! Congrats and I'm happy that you like all of them!


----------



## Amethystgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> My package is finally nearby! Only another day or two!!



Woohoo! 

My package arrived bright and early today! I took a bunch of pictures, including of Little Penelope, but I still have to put them up on Photo Bucket tomorrow so I can post them. Pictures tomorrow! 

All I can say is my bag is perfect, and I am utterly obsessed with it. Every stitch is perfection. I love, love, love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I will do a quick review and photos of each of my new bags as I carry them. 

Full size Selene in Africa Bronze. Silver hardware. Standard dark gray lining. Angel handles the same drop length as Selene handles. 

Review: Just started carrying it today, but so far I love it. It's huge, but I need big bags for work commute and business travel. I can't do overly heavy bags so I requested straps with as little hardware as possible, hence the Angel straps. They are perfect - exactly what I need. Love the color and texture of the Bronze leather, and it's wonderfully lightweight.


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> I will do a quick review and photos of each of my new bags as I carry them.
> 
> Full size Selene in Africa Bronze. Silver hardware. Standard dark gray lining. Angel handles the same drop length as Selene handles.
> 
> Review: Just started carrying it today, but so far I love it. It's huge, but I need big bags for work commute and business travel. I can't do overly heavy bags so I requested straps with as little hardware as possible, hence the Angel straps. They are perfect - exactly what I need. Love the color and texture of the Bronze leather, and it's wonderfully lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 3371408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371412




Wow lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I will do a quick review and photos of each of my new bags as I carry them.
> 
> Full size Selene in Africa Bronze. Silver hardware. Standard dark gray lining. Angel handles the same drop length as Selene handles.
> 
> Review: Just started carrying it today, but so far I love it. It's huge, but I need big bags for work commute and business travel. I can't do overly heavy bags so I requested straps with as little hardware as possible, hence the Angel straps. They are perfect - exactly what I need. Love the color and texture of the Bronze leather, and it's wonderfully lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 3371408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371412


This looks very very nice!! I think the simpler handle works!  Congrats!


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> I will do a quick review and photos of each of my new bags as I carry them.
> 
> Full size Selene in Africa Bronze. Silver hardware. Standard dark gray lining. Angel handles the same drop length as Selene handles.
> 
> Review: Just started carrying it today, but so far I love it. It's huge, but I need big bags for work commute and business travel. I can't do overly heavy bags so I requested straps with as little hardware as possible, hence the Angel straps. They are perfect - exactly what I need. Love the color and texture of the Bronze leather, and it's wonderfully lightweight.
> 
> View attachment 3371408
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371409
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371410
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3371412


Thanks for sharing! The bag is beautiful and wow, I much prefer the Angel handles! Never wanted a Selene before but now the simplicity with minimal hardware has me looking at it with new eyes!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Thanks for sharing! The bag is beautiful and wow, I much prefer the Angel handles! Never wanted a Selene before but now the simplicity with minimal hardware has me looking at it with new eyes!




Yes, it turned out great! It was Colette's suggestion to try the Angel handles since I needed less hardware and she was right!


----------



## mkpurselover

YES, Colette has advised that my Jade Angelica has shipped  too early to track, but I'll be watching for updates !


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> YES, Colette has advised that my Jade Angelica has shipped  too early to track, but I'll be watching for updates !




Whoop can't wait [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Whoop can't wait [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Me too, so excited.  Did you get your sample?


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> YES, Colette has advised that my Jade Angelica has shipped  too early to track, but I'll be watching for updates !




Yay! So exciting!


----------



## msd_bags

My mini Zhoe with Grande Cafe Mocha.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> my mini zhoe with grande cafe mocha.
> View attachment 3372717




&#10084;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#9749;&#65039;


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Me too, so excited.  Did you get your sample?




Yes I got them thank you ,the leather is so lush [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> Yes I got them thank you ,the leather is so lush [emoji7][emoji7]




What leathers did you sample?


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> What leathers did you sample?




The Merino leather for the Angelica


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> The Merino leather for the Angelica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373830


Do you favor any other colors?  I am still considering joining the group bespoke cameo rose Angelica, but that still leaves it 2 orders short.  Of course, that was before I saw Colette's reveal of the Octane Angelica! Decisions, decisions


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Do you favor any other colors?  I am still considering joining the group bespoke cameo rose Angelica, but that still leaves it 2 orders short.  Of course, that was before I saw Colette's reveal of the Octane Angelica! Decisions, decisions




I like the jade ,octane & cameo rose . The jade is darker than the picture as it was taken with flash [emoji2]


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> I like the jade ,octane & cameo rose . The jade is darker than the picture as it was taken with flash [emoji2]


Yes, I think it is how the leathers will look when we're outside.  I already know I'm going to have problems with women trying to hijack my jade Angelica - that color and leather will drive everyone mad


----------



## mkpurselover

My box is in US, have requested text updates from USPS


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> My box is in US, have requested text updates from USPS




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] exciting


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> My box is in US, have requested text updates from USPS




My parcel is on its way as well [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Congrats ladies! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Odebdo

Go to Massaccesi's Facebook and vote!! They have found new Africa leather!!!

Marco is wonderful to listen and try to find what we want!!!


----------



## soramillay

Excited about wine africa! i'll definitely order a bag if they get it in.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did anyone order Blue Africa this time? I ordered a Flora with leather strap.

Also, my Storm Gray Nabuk Soulmate and Tuscan Yellow Midi Soulmate shipped! Should be here next week.


----------



## msd_bags

I'm interested in the wine africa.  But I would like my next MM bag to be Angelica.  Somehow I'm not sure if africa leather and Angelica go together...


----------



## lenie

My red and tangerine vachetta Aphrodites are waiting for me to pick them up from the post office.  Yippee!


----------



## mbaldino

I can't wait to see everyone's new beautiful bags!


----------



## leechiyong

msd_bags said:


> I'm interested in the wine africa.  But I would like my next MM bag to be Angelica.  Somehow I'm not sure if africa leather and Angelica go together...



I think it would look amazing together.  

I'm trying to resist the urge to buy a deep blue africa Angelica.  Time will tell though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> My red and tangerine vachetta Aphrodites are waiting for me to pick them up from the post office.  Yippee!




Oh my gosh, I can't wait to see pics of these...this leather looks amazing. Congrats!!! Please post pics!


----------



## Odebdo

Wine Africa!!!! I love the thought of wine Africa!!! Now I need to narrow my list down!


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] exciting


Still in customs &#128553;


----------



## Julija

I used to have a couple of MM bags but let them go because they didn't really fit my lifestyle. Since then I really wanted MM Zhoe but couldn't pull the trigger. But finally I have one and I'm very excited!
My Zhoe is in Turquoise nappa and it's gorgeous.
Will post a pic tomorrrow


----------



## Juliemvis

I missed you delivery by 4 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and will have to wait until Friday now as I'm working tomorrow !!


----------



## msd_bags

Julija said:


> I used to have a couple of MM bags but let them go because they didn't really fit my lifestyle. Since then I really wanted MM Zhoe but couldn't pull the trigger. But finally I have one and I'm very excited!
> My Zhoe is in Turquoise nappa and it's gorgeous.
> Will post a pic tomorrrow



Would love to see turquoise in nappa!!



Juliemvis said:


> I missed you delivery by 4 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and will have to wait until Friday now as I'm working tomorrow !!



Oh no, this is too bad!


----------



## Odebdo

Juliemvis said:


> I missed you delivery by 4 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and will have to wait until Friday now as I'm working tomorrow !!




I might have chased down the delivery truck lol!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Julija said:


> I used to have a couple of MM bags but let them go because they didn't really fit my lifestyle. Since then I really wanted MM Zhoe but couldn't pull the trigger. But finally I have one and I'm very excited!
> My Zhoe is in Turquoise nappa and it's gorgeous.
> Will post a pic tomorrrow




Sounds beautiful!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> I missed you delivery by 4 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and will have to wait until Friday now as I'm working tomorrow !!




Oh no!


----------



## soramillay

Juliemvis said:


> I missed you delivery by 4 minutes [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] and will have to wait until Friday now as I'm working tomorrow !!


Sorry to hear this! Hope Friday comes soon so you can enjoy your beauties!


----------



## lenie

Just picked up my Aphrodites in Red and Tangerine Vachetta. The leather is incredible!! I really love the shading/variation in the vachetta-it makes each bag so unique. The tangerine vachetta is a little more textured while the red is a little more smooth. I'll take pictures this weekend. I have the tangerine in nappa too, so I'll post side by side pictures of the two leathers for comparison. The color is almost identical, but the difference in leathers makes them look different.

Now I want the Wine Africa...Aphrodite or Soulmate or both?


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Aphrodites in Red and Tangerine Vachetta. The leather is incredible!! I really love the shading/variation in the vachetta-it makes each bag so unique. The tangerine vachetta is a little more textured while the red is a little more smooth. I'll take pictures this weekend. I have the tangerine in nappa too, so I'll post side by side pictures of the two leathers for comparison. The color is almost identical, but the difference in leathers makes them look different.
> 
> Now I want the Wine Africa...Aphrodite or Soulmate or both?




I'm excited to see your new beauties especially with how you described them!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Yea, my Jade Angelica has passed customs and is on the way! Should have by Sat or Monday 

And, Colette just advised my Rosa Selene has shipped, a good week and a half before I thought it would  Maybe they are getting caught up!

Looking forward to everyones photos this weekend.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, my Jade Angelica has passed customs and is on the way! Should have by Sat or Monday
> 
> And, Colette just advised my Rosa Selene has shipped, a good week and a half before I thought it would  Maybe they are getting caught up!
> 
> Looking forward to everyones photos this weekend.




Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Aphrodites in Red and Tangerine Vachetta. The leather is incredible!! I really love the shading/variation in the vachetta-it makes each bag so unique. The tangerine vachetta is a little more textured while the red is a little more smooth. I'll take pictures this weekend. I have the tangerine in nappa too, so I'll post side by side pictures of the two leathers for comparison. The color is almost identical, but the difference in leathers makes them look different.
> 
> Now I want the Wine Africa...Aphrodite or Soulmate or both?




Exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Juliemvis

Yay I got my parcel ,love them so much leather smells divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
..flora in African bronze calf had her made the same size as phoebe with gold hardwear & extended strap .
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
.phoebe orange pebbled calf with gold hardwear ..I will take better pictures in daylight tomorrow [emoji2]


----------



## Julija

msd_bags said:


> Would love to see turquoise in nappa!!





LuvAllBags said:


> Sounds beautiful!!



Here it is! Gorgeous Turquoise Nappa Zhoe!


----------



## Julija

But I have a question to all Zhoe owners:
When carried the shoulder strap seems to pull the leather out of the bag together with the lining. And I don't even carry anything remotely heavy.
If the strap attachment was smooth in the beginning after like 5 outings it's coming out.
Does anyone have the same issue?


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Yay I got my parcel ,love them so much leather smells divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377204
> View attachment 3377205
> View attachment 3377206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..flora in African bronze calf had her made the same size as phoebe with gold hardwear & extended strap .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377207
> View attachment 3377208
> View attachment 3377209
> View attachment 3377210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .phoebe orange pebbled calf with gold hardwear ..I will take better pictures in daylight tomorrow [emoji2]





Julija said:


> Here it is! Gorgeous Turquoise Nappa Zhoe!



Beautiful Ladies, Thanks so much for the pics


----------



## tenKrat

Julija said:


> But I have a question to all Zhoe owners:
> 
> When carried the shoulder strap seems to pull the leather out of the bag together with the lining. And I don't even carry anything remotely heavy.
> 
> If the strap attachment was smooth in the beginning after like 5 outings it's coming out.
> 
> Does anyone have the same issue?




I don't have my Zhoe with me (on vacation), so I can't check if my bag looks like yours. But, here's my Zhoe Legend. As you can see, the point of attachment is sewn all the way around, so no issues with the Legend.


----------



## tenKrat

Rust vachetta Zhoe Legend at the East Garden, Imperial Palace, Tokyo, Japan


----------



## soramillay

Julija said:


> Here it is! Gorgeous Turquoise Nappa Zhoe!



Such a beautiful color! Maybe you should email Colette to ask if the strap attachment is supposed to be like that?


----------



## soramillay

a



tenKrat said:


> Rust vachetta Zhoe Legend at the East Garden, Imperial Palace, Tokyo, Japan



Wow, you're in Tokyo? Have a wonderful time! MM bags get to travel the world! First the Great Wall with msd_bags, now the Imperial Palace with you


----------



## soramillay

Juliemvis said:


> Yay I got my parcel ,love them so much leather smells divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377204
> View attachment 3377205
> View attachment 3377206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..flora in African bronze calf had her made the same size as phoebe with gold hardwear & extended strap .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377207
> View attachment 3377208
> View attachment 3377209
> View attachment 3377210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .phoebe orange pebbled calf with gold hardwear ..I will take better pictures in daylight tomorrow [emoji2]



Thanks for these closeups, I can see how fine the leather is, especially that orange, so gorgeous!


----------



## Bagwis

Julija said:


> But I have a question to all Zhoe owners:
> When carried the shoulder strap seems to pull the leather out of the bag together with the lining. And I don't even carry anything remotely heavy.
> If the strap attachment was smooth in the beginning after like 5 outings it's coming out.
> Does anyone have the same issue?


Yes it does pull, I have the Zhoe in plum pebbled. I use mine everyday so far the seam is still holding but the lining fabric is fraying. I have emailed Colette about this but it's not the leather itself so no worries just need to trim it. But I think eventually it will need a repair. I think that's the downside of buying it online shop and from indie brand there is no physical store to bring your bag for repair like big companies do. Although I can send it to Marco to get it repair if needed it's just I don't want to pay the shipping cost. So my local cobbler will do.


----------



## lenie

Here's a picture of the Wine African leather from Colette. Simply stunning! Since it's my birthday next week, I decided to treat myself and ordered the Wine African leather in the Aphrodite with silver hardware and regular size Soulmate with Dark brown nappa handles and gold hardware. Marco says this color has brownish undertones so I am hoping the dark brown handles will be a nice match.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Here's a picture of the Wine African leather from Colette. Simply stunning! Since it's my birthday next week, I decided to treat myself and ordered the Wine African leather in the Aphrodite with silver hardware and regular size Soulmate with Dark brown nappa handles and gold hardware. Marco says this color has brownish undertones so I am hoping the dark brown handles will be a nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377642




Love this!!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Rust vachetta Zhoe Legend at the East Garden, Imperial Palace, Tokyo, Japan



Very nice!!! Have a great vacation!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> Yay I got my parcel ,love them so much leather smells divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377204
> View attachment 3377205
> View attachment 3377206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..flora in African bronze calf had her made the same size as phoebe with gold hardwear & extended strap .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377207
> View attachment 3377208
> View attachment 3377209
> View attachment 3377210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .phoebe orange pebbled calf with gold hardwear ..I will take better pictures in daylight tomorrow [emoji2]




Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Julija said:


> Here it is! Gorgeous Turquoise Nappa Zhoe!




Wow, so pretty! Love this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here's a picture of the Wine African leather from Colette. Simply stunning! Since it's my birthday next week, I decided to treat myself and ordered the Wine African leather in the Aphrodite with silver hardware and regular size Soulmate with Dark brown nappa handles and gold hardware. Marco says this color has brownish undertones so I am hoping the dark brown handles will be a nice match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377642




Beautiful leather, and stunning choices! Based on this swatch , it sounds like the brown handles will be perfect.


----------



## Julija

mkpurselover said:


> Beautiful Ladies, Thanks so much for the pics





soramillay said:


> Such a beautiful color! Maybe you should email Colette to ask if the strap attachment is supposed to be like that?





LuvAllBags said:


> Wow, so pretty! Love this color!



Thank you ladies for your kind words. My Zhoe is so so pretty



tenKrat said:


> I don't have my Zhoe with me (on vacation), so I can't check if my bag looks like yours. But, here's my Zhoe Legend. As you can see, the point of attachment is sewn all the way around, so no issues with the Legend.



Thank you for the pic. Regular Zhoe has a different strap attachment. Your attachment is perfect, I wish it was the same on regular Zhoe.



Bagwis said:


> Yes it does pull, I have the Zhoe in plum pebbled. I use mine everyday so far the seam is still holding but the lining fabric is fraying. I have emailed Colette about this but it's not the leather itself so no worries just need to trim it. But I think eventually it will need a repair. I think that's the downside of buying it online shop and from indie brand there is no physical store to bring your bag for repair like big companies do. Although I can send it to Marco to get it repair if needed it's just I don't want to pay the shipping cost. So my local cobbler will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377465



Ohhh, my bag looks exactly like yours (except fraying) and I used it less the 10 times.
I just wrote Colette, let's see what she will say. I don't mind pulling but with Nappa leather it looks like the attachment will be visible outside soon. I'm afraid it can rip eventually.


----------



## Bagwis

This is my main concern as well I'm always looking (and tugging) at the seam so I can catch it early if it rips so I can take it for repair. So far seam is holding.


----------



## Julija

Bagwis said:


> This is my main concern as well I'm always looking (and tugging) at the seam so I can catch it early if it rips so I can take it for repair. So far seam is holding.



Let's hope it will never rip. I will keep you  posted what Colette will say


----------



## Juliemvis

Phoebe today ..love this style .. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. Out and about in London  [emoji12][emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## vintagefinds

My smoke grey Little Athena is here! I'm officially a Massaccesi girl  It's exactly the sleek, ladylike bag I was looking for.

The shipping from Italy only took 3 days, which blew my mind. I thought it would be weeks. I live on the east coast US.

I do think the strap for this bag is all wrong. The clips are huge, and it rubs against the rim of the bag as well as getting in the way of the opening and hanging down awkwardly when handheld. I'm going to detach the strap. I planned for this, so it's no big sacrifice.

I see myself being a repeat customer for sure. The price is pretty unbeatable for the value.


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Phoebe today ..love this style ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3378103
> View attachment 3378104
> View attachment 3378105
> View attachment 3378106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Out and about in London  [emoji12][emoji12][emoji7]


So cute!! Perfect coordination with your shoes


----------



## mkpurselover

vintagefinds said:


> My smoke grey Little Athena is here! I'm officially a Massaccesi girl  It's exactly the sleek, ladylike bag I was looking for.
> 
> The shipping from Italy only took 3 days, which blew my mind. I thought it would be weeks. I live on the east coast US.
> 
> I do think the strap for this bag is all wrong. The clips are huge, and it rubs against the rim of the bag as well as getting in the way of the opening and hanging down awkwardly when handheld. I'm going to detach the strap. I planned for this, so it's no big sacrifice.
> 
> I see myself being a repeat customer for sure. The price is pretty unbeatable for the value.


Please post photos, esp mod shots


----------



## Juliemvis

vintagefinds said:


> My smoke grey Little Athena is here! I'm officially a Massaccesi girl  It's exactly the sleek, ladylike bag I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> The shipping from Italy only took 3 days, which blew my mind. I thought it would be weeks. I live on the east coast US.
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the strap for this bag is all wrong. The clips are huge, and it rubs against the rim of the bag as well as getting in the way of the opening and hanging down awkwardly when handheld. I'm going to detach the strap. I planned for this, so it's no big sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> I see myself being a repeat customer for sure. The price is pretty unbeatable for the value.




Great [emoji7]can't wait for photos enjoy your new bag X


----------



## lenie

Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather. 

1. Red vachetta




2. Tangerine vachetta





3. Red and Tangerine side by 



4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta


----------



## Julija

lenie said:


> Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather.
> 
> 1. Red vachetta
> View attachment 3378224
> View attachment 3378225
> 
> 
> 2. Tangerine vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3378226
> View attachment 3378227
> 
> 
> 3. Red and Tangerine side by
> View attachment 3378228
> 
> 
> 4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta
> View attachment 3378229
> View attachment 3378230



Wow, they're gorgeous!! And nappa angelica is beyond beautiful. I would love to see your MM group shot, i bet it's droolworthy. Are you planning a group pic?


----------



## lenie

Julija said:


> Wow, they're gorgeous!! And nappa angelica is beyond beautiful. I would love to see your MM group shot, i bet it's droolworthy. Are you planning a group pic?




Thank you! I don't think my sofa is big enough for a group pic [emoji1]


----------



## Julija

lenie said:


> Thank you! I don't think my sofa is big enough for a group pic [emoji1]



 It was just wishful thinking on my part. It's a lot of work with a group shot, I know  One needs a day off work to do it


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather.
> 
> 1. Red vachetta
> View attachment 3378224
> View attachment 3378225
> 
> 
> 2. Tangerine vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3378226
> View attachment 3378227
> 
> 
> 3. Red and Tangerine side by
> View attachment 3378228
> 
> 
> 4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta
> View attachment 3378229
> View attachment 3378230




Wow!!!! These are beautiful! Stunning!!!


----------



## Bagwis

Julija said:


> Let's hope it will never rip. I will keep you  posted what Colette will say


It is well made I tell you that, from the wear it's getting from me![emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vintagefinds said:


> My smoke grey Little Athena is here! I'm officially a Massaccesi girl  It's exactly the sleek, ladylike bag I was looking for.
> 
> The shipping from Italy only took 3 days, which blew my mind. I thought it would be weeks. I live on the east coast US.
> 
> I do think the strap for this bag is all wrong. The clips are huge, and it rubs against the rim of the bag as well as getting in the way of the opening and hanging down awkwardly when handheld. I'm going to detach the strap. I planned for this, so it's no big sacrifice.
> 
> I see myself being a repeat customer for sure. The price is pretty unbeatable for the value.


Congrats!! I'm sure your bag is lovely!!



Julija said:


> Here it is! Gorgeous Turquoise Nappa Zhoe!


It really is gorgeous!! Being tempted by turquoise lately.


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather.
> 
> 1. Red vachetta
> View attachment 3378224
> View attachment 3378225
> 
> 
> 2. Tangerine vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3378226
> View attachment 3378227
> 
> 
> 3. Red and Tangerine side by
> View attachment 3378228
> 
> 
> 4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta
> View attachment 3378229
> View attachment 3378230




Can you post mod shots of your Angelica please X [emoji7]


----------



## mkpurselover

She's here! Picked up my Jade Angelica this morning at the post office . Beautiful color and feel!  Will have to post pics in a little bit, as I can't get the color right in this restaurant - it keeps showing up turquoise instead of green. All my stuff fits in perfect, it's a great size for me


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> She's here! Picked up my Jade Angelica this morning at the post office . Beautiful color and feel!  Will have to post pics in a little bit, as I can't get the color right in this restaurant - it keeps showing up turquoise instead of green. All my stuff fits in perfect, it's a great size for me




Omg I can't wait to see so excited for you ,it is defiantly going to be my next bag


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!


----------



## mkpurselover

Pink lining!


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Omg I can't wait to see so excited for you ,it is defiantly going to be my next bag


I'm so glad that you have the Jade sample because I cannot get the color to photograph on my device! It's so perfect irl, but my camera just can't get it!!

It's rainy today, so I can't go outside and take pics .


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3378970
> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!




Gorgeous!!!! I love this!!!

I got a jade Little Penelope...the color is hard to capture!!

Here mine is...and I don't think anyone has revealed Little Penelope yet? Perfect size for some cards, Blistex and maybe a car key. My keys fit perfect...I have a Chrysler Town and Country (mom mobile) for key reference.










With the new tag they send out for size reference


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love this!!!
> 
> I got a jade Little Penelope...the color is hard to capture!!
> 
> Here mine is...and I don't think anyone has revealed Little Penelope yet? Perfect size for some cards, Blistex and maybe a car key. My keys fit perfect...I have a Chrysler Town and Country (mom mobile) for key reference.
> 
> View attachment 3379040
> 
> View attachment 3379041
> 
> View attachment 3379042
> 
> View attachment 3379043
> 
> 
> With the new tag they send out for size reference
> 
> View attachment 3379045


Perfect,  Odebdo! Thanks for the pic of the little Pen.  I'm going to order one with my next bag


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> Pink lining!


Adorable! it's just like a delicious slice of watermelon! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!



This is a real beauty MK!! Love it!


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> Adorable! it's just like a delicious slice of watermelon! Thanks for sharing the pics





msd_bags said:


> This is a real beauty MK!! Love it!



Thanks Ladies, I'm enjoying her already


----------



## mbaldino

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3378970
> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!




It's beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather.
> 
> 1. Red vachetta
> View attachment 3378224
> View attachment 3378225
> 
> 
> 2. Tangerine vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3378226
> View attachment 3378227
> 
> 
> 3. Red and Tangerine side by
> View attachment 3378228
> 
> 
> 4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta
> View attachment 3378229
> View attachment 3378230




These might be my favorite Massaccesi's ever!!! So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3378970
> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!




Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I love this!!!
> 
> I got a jade Little Penelope...the color is hard to capture!!
> 
> Here mine is...and I don't think anyone has revealed Little Penelope yet? Perfect size for some cards, Blistex and maybe a car key. My keys fit perfect...I have a Chrysler Town and Country (mom mobile) for key reference.
> 
> View attachment 3379040
> 
> View attachment 3379041
> 
> View attachment 3379042
> 
> View attachment 3379043
> 
> 
> With the new tag they send out for size reference
> 
> View attachment 3379045




Love it! Will have to post pics of mine.


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3378970
> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!




Wow love it & yes it's so hard to capture the colour . It looks amazing though [emoji7][emoji7] enjoy your bag xx


----------



## mkpurselover

My Rosa Selene has passed thru customs and is at USPS NY , on a Sunday no less. I should have by Tues.  I really like the new text update options now offered by the Post office, as I live in "the sticks" and do a lot of online shopping.


----------



## Depotisanda

Hello everybody! 
Does anybody here own both a Phoebe  and a Flora? If so,  could you give me a comparison between them?  I want a small crossbody bag,  but I don't know which one to get!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Storm Gray Nabuck Soulmate and Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi today. Both beauties! Pics this week sometime. I need to spray the Nabuck bag to protect it.


----------



## Odebdo

Depotisanda said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Does anybody here own both a Phoebe  and a Flora? If so,  could you give me a comparison between them?  I want a small crossbody bag,  but I don't know which one to get!




I have both....do you prefer a more secure zip closure or a flap closure? Flora has a zip, Phoebe a magnetic flap. The interior layout is the same....some card slots on one side and open interior. I have had a all leather strap made with several of my Flora bags...so I can have them be a crossbody bag.

Have you also considered the mini Zhoe? It offers a little more room but also is a small bag.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Received Storm Gray Nabuck Soulmate and Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi today. Both beauties! Pics this week sometime. I need to spray the Nabuck bag to protect it.




Sounds lovely!! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Depotisanda said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> Does anybody here own both a Phoebe  and a Flora? If so,  could you give me a comparison between them?  I want a small crossbody bag,  but I don't know which one to get!




I have both also had the flair a modified to be the same size as flora .i love the bags they are perfect size ,and quite room .i have the zhoe but it's not my style . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. With phoebe


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> Yay I got my parcel ,love them so much leather smells divine [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377204
> View attachment 3377205
> View attachment 3377206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..flora in African bronze calf had her made the same size as phoebe with gold hardwear & extended strap .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3377207
> View attachment 3377208
> View attachment 3377209
> View attachment 3377210
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .phoebe orange pebbled calf with gold hardwear ..I will take better pictures in daylight tomorrow [emoji2]




Flora and phoebe


----------



## Depotisanda

Juliemvis said:


> Flora and phoebe



Which one do you feel is more 'informal'?


----------



## Juliemvis

Depotisanda said:


> Which one do you feel is more 'informal'?




Err hard question as you can wear both dressed up or down for example I will be using flora for my son's school graduation next week , but I can also use her for a quick shop around the supermarket [emoji3] . 
I would suggest if you were to buy that you ask Colette to modify the length to be the same as phoebe it makes a different X


----------



## Depotisanda

Juliemvis said:


> Err hard question as you can wear both dressed up or down for example I will be using flora for my son's school graduation next week , but I can also use her for a quick shop around the supermarket [emoji3] .
> I would suggest if you were to buy that you ask Colette to modify the length to be the same as phoebe it makes a different X



Thanks for the info!  I'll write to Colette


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are my new Aphrodites in Vachetta leather.
> 
> 1. Red vachetta
> View attachment 3378224
> View attachment 3378225
> 
> 
> 2. Tangerine vachetta
> 
> View attachment 3378226
> View attachment 3378227
> 
> 
> 3. Red and Tangerine side by
> View attachment 3378228
> 
> 
> 4. Tangerine nappa(Angelica) next to Tangerine vachetta
> View attachment 3378229
> View attachment 3378230




Love these Aphrodites they are gorgeous. I have always loved this style it was the first MM bag I purchased. I have an all purple Aphrodite and it is such a great bag. I know you will enjoy these bags.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm back from my trip to Japan, which was awesome. I carried my rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. She is the perfect travel bag for me. It was so easy and comfortable to wear her cross-body, which was ideal for traveling on Japan's rail and subway trains. The three compartments were good for separating my passport and subway card from maps/brochures and my personal items. My bag has acquired even more patina on my trip. 

I had considered taking my tan merinos Soulmate Midi, but the Zhoe Legend turned out to be a better choice. I could have worn the Soulmate Midi as a cross-body, but I think the Zhoe style looks better worn cross-body, more streamlined and less bulky.  Plus, my vachetta Zhoe Legend weighs less than my merinos Soulmate Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

I think @mkpurselover asked a while ago if I preferred the flat or rolled handles on the Daphne. I have no preference. They're both comfortable. Your choice would depend on the kind of look you're after. 

Flat = casual
Rolled = dressy


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, your red vachetta Aphrodite is a beauty. If I didn't already have a red bag that I adore, I would totally get the red vachetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I'm back from my trip to Japan, which was awesome. I carried my rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. She is the perfect travel bag for me. It was so easy and comfortable to wear her cross-body, which was ideal for traveling on Japan's rail and subway trains. The three compartments were good for separating my passport and subway card from maps/brochures and my personal items. My bag has acquired even more patina on my trip.
> 
> I had considered taking my tan merinos Soulmate Midi, but the Zhoe Legend turned out to be a better choice. I could have worn the Soulmate Midi as a cross-body, but I think the Zhoe style looks better worn cross-body, more streamlined and less bulky.  Plus, my vachetta Zhoe Legend weighs less than my merinos Soulmate Midi.



So glad you had a wonderful trip! It's great to know your Zhoe Legend worked well too. Which bag to travel with is always a conundrum.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I think @mkpurselover asked a while ago if I preferred the flat or rolled handles on the Daphne. I have no preference. They're both comfortable. Your choice would depend on the kind of look you're after.
> 
> Flat = casual
> Rolled = dressy


Thanks for the update ,  it looks like a style preference only!


----------



## mkpurselover

My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381782



Dear heavens....that is beautiful!!!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I'm back from my trip to Japan, which was awesome. I carried my rust vachetta Zhoe Legend. She is the perfect travel bag for me. It was so easy and comfortable to wear her cross-body, which was ideal for traveling on Japan's rail and subway trains. The three compartments were good for separating my passport and subway card from maps/brochures and my personal items. My bag has acquired even more patina on my trip.
> 
> I had considered taking my tan merinos Soulmate Midi, but the Zhoe Legend turned out to be a better choice. I could have worn the Soulmate Midi as a cross-body, but I think the Zhoe style looks better worn cross-body, more streamlined and less bulky.  Plus, my vachetta Zhoe Legend weighs less than my merinos Soulmate Midi.



TenKrat....I copied your Z Legend style with adding the zip to the center compartment and I can see how this would be excellent for travel and the front and back compartments open allow easy access but you have security! I am thinking I need a black vachetta one as well!

Glad you enjoyed your trip!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Dear heavens....that is beautiful!!!


Thanks, it is, isn't it.  Probably one of a kind.  Any word on your Athene bags yet?


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381782


Your Rosa Selene is gorgeous. Enjoy!!

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks, it is, isn't it.  Probably one of a kind.  Any word on your Athene bags yet?



I just got shipping notification yesterday!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381782



Beautiful! Love the shortened handles.


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.


This is sooooo nice!! When you have time please do a modshot.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> TenKrat....I copied your Z Legend style with adding the zip to the center compartment and I can see how this would be excellent for travel and the front and back compartments open allow easy access but you have security! I am thinking I need a black vachetta one as well!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed your trip!!


You must tell us what you think of your lovely sauro tan vachetta Zhoe Legend after you've worn her a while.


----------



## mleleigh

That Rosa Selene is gorgeous! I love the sheen of that leather.

I should have my Daphne today or tomorrow! Got to see a little sneaky peak on Massaccesi's FB page to hold me over... trying to be patient!
*twiddles thumbs / refreshes USPS tracking / peaks out window*


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> That Rosa Selene is gorgeous! I love the sheen of that leather.
> 
> I should have my Daphne today or tomorrow! Got to see a little sneaky peak on Massaccesi's FB page to hold me over... trying to be patient!
> *twiddles thumbs / refreshes USPS tracking / peaks out window*



Yours is the dark brown Vachetta Daphne with the pocket? That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Odebdo

Facebook is announcing a sample sale!! My wallet is not ready!!


----------



## anabg

I am getting something. I have been really really good lately. I did not give in for the new releases...


----------



## soramillay

Sample sale, oh no, my wallet! I'm saving for something in the Wine Africa, I must resist...


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> That Rosa Selene is gorgeous! I love the sheen of that leather.
> 
> I should have my Daphne today or tomorrow! Got to see a little sneaky peak on Massaccesi's FB page to hold me over... trying to be patient!
> *twiddles thumbs / refreshes USPS tracking / peaks out window*


What leather and color did you choose?  Can't wait to see. I love Daphne.


----------



## tenKrat

@mleleigh, I just read the dark brown vachetta bag on FB is yours. I ordered the same exact bag, without the back pocket. That was a brilliant idea you had.


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> I am getting something. I have been really really good lately. I did not give in for the new releases...


And your will shall be rewarded by this sale!  Can't wait to hear what you got.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Sample sale, oh no, my wallet! I'm saving for something in the Wine Africa, I must resist...


I am resisting with you, MM sister!  

The wine Africa is so pretty, but I am resisting that, too. What style(s) are you considering?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm resisting too. Nothing there I must have.


----------



## Juliemvis

Just got the email woop octane Angelica looks appealing [emoji8]


----------



## VanBod1525

I have been wanting to try the Angel for a while...and I love pebbled leather. Aqua Angel is mine!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I am resisting with you, MM sister!
> 
> The wine Africa is so pretty, but I am resisting that, too. What style(s) are you considering?



My much mulled over Minnie is going to be in the Wine Africa. I went through the gamut of imagining all the leathers befor coming back to the Africa as the leather I love best from MM. But I'm waiting till my birthday so I have some kind of justification to add another bag.



VanBod1525 said:


> I have been wanting to try the Angel for a while...and I love pebbled leather. Aqua Angel is mine!



Thank you for scooping that up, it was so tempting at that delicious price! Can't wait to see what everybody got!


----------



## Julija

I so want a Zhoe but I just got my Turquoise Zhoe so I should resist. I have to be strong!


----------



## mkpurselover

Boo hoo!! I emailed Colette, all the samples have gold hardware .  I was eyeing the Octane Daphne and the orchid Zhoe , but I must have silver hardware (it's a mental thing).  Look forward to hearing your choices.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I am sooo tempted by the vacchetta midi Minerva... The perfect school bag! And I would love a Zoe as well. Oh, the temptations are overwhelming!


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> Yours is the dark brown Vachetta Daphne with the pocket? That is GORGEOUS!!





tenKrat said:


> @mleleigh, I just read the dark brown vachetta bag on FB is yours. I ordered the same exact bag, without the back pocket. That was a brilliant idea you had.



Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.


----------



## Amethystgirl

mleleigh said:


> Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3383214
> 
> View attachment 3383216


What a stunning bag! I had no idea the dark brown vacchetta would be so rich in color and texture. Gorgeous, such a great combination of design and material!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I just sent an email to Colette in the hopes of snagging my favorite from the sample sale, and I'm a little bit queasy with worry I was too late and it's already gone.  I blame TPF, because I'd never heard of Massaccesi before reading this forum, and now I am sick with love.  Drat you all!     Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Claudia Herzog said:


> I just sent an email to Colette in the hopes of snagging my favorite from the sample sale, and I'm a little bit queasy with worry I was too late and it's already gone.  I blame TPF, because I'd never heard of Massaccesi before reading this forum, and now I am sick with love.  Drat you all!     Please cross your fingers for me.



Fingers crossed! Which one is it?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I adore the bronze Africa Selene Midi.  I think I'm going to take some Maalox or something to get me through the wait for Colette's reply.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I have been wanting to try the Angel for a while...and I love pebbled leather. Aqua Angel is mine!


Oh good, Vannie!  I'm so glad you were able to get that bag. I do remember that you've been wanting an Angel. The aqua is pretty!  Perfect for summer.


----------



## tenKrat

Julija said:


> I so want a Zhoe but I just got my Turquoise Zhoe so I should resist. I have to be strong!


There is strength in numbers. I'm with you. Zhoe is one of my two faves (Daphne is the other).


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3383214
> 
> View attachment 3383216


WOW!  I was uncertain about this particular leather because dark brown is usually just blah to me.  But, I am glad now I ordered it. It is so rich and I love the texture. Definitely not a blah dark brown!  

Thank you for posting your pics.


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> I adore the bronze Africa Selene Midi.  I think I'm going to take some Maalox or something to get me through the wait for Colette's reply.


I do hope you get it!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> I do hope you get it!!



Thank you for being supportive, Amethyst and tenKrat.  I was three hours too late.

My husband saw me crying over losing out on the sample sale (what's wrong with me, I'm crying over a handbag?), and offered to cover the difference in cost for a bespoke order.  A good man, that one.


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for being supportive, Amethyst and tenKrat.  I was three hours too late.
> 
> My husband saw me crying over losing out on the sample sale (what's wrong with me, I'm crying over a handbag?), and offered to cover the difference in cost for a bespoke order.  A good man, that one.



I'm sorry you didn't get it, but a full priced one is still very good value for what you're getting! Not to mention you get to pick out all the finishes like zips and lining colors. And yes, you have a nice DH.

I'm quite surprised the Little Athena is still there, tbh, it's such a stunner! If it's still there tomorrow, I may have no choice but to adopt it. Somebody take it tonight!


----------



## renza

mleleigh said:


> Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3383214
> 
> View attachment 3383216


Wow, this is gorgeous!! I haven't been keeping up with the new styles--which one is this, and did you make any changes to the design (handle length, etc.)?


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for being supportive, Amethyst and tenKrat.  I was three hours too late.
> 
> My husband saw me crying over losing out on the sample sale (what's wrong with me, I'm crying over a handbag?), and offered to cover the difference in cost for a bespoke order.  A good man, that one.


Bummer!  I'm sorry that you missed it. But now you have the fun opportunity to choose all the details of a bespoke bag. Your husband is a dear.


----------



## mleleigh

renza said:


> Wow, this is gorgeous!! I haven't been keeping up with the new styles--which one is this, and did you make any changes to the design (handle length, etc.)?



It is the Daphne Vacchetta in dark brown with light gunmetal hardware, additional interior zip pocket and I had a custom flat pocket added to the back exterior of the bag.



tenKrat said:


> WOW!  I was uncertain about this particular leather because dark brown is usually just blah to me.  But, I am glad now I ordered it. It is so rich and I love the texture. Definitely not a blah dark brown!
> 
> Thank you for posting your pics.



I had the same hesitation with ordering the dark brown! I prefer neutrals and love black but wanted something a bit different... I'm glad I went outside of my comfort zone. I think what really did it was Colette's description of the dark brown vacchetta on the blog, she said _"Dark Brown has a strong richness and when I look at it, it makes me think of coffee swirling as one pours it into a cup."  _As a coffee addict, that did it for me, lol!


----------



## mleleigh

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for being supportive, Amethyst and tenKrat.  I was three hours too late.
> 
> My husband saw me crying over losing out on the sample sale (what's wrong with me, I'm crying over a handbag?), and offered to cover the difference in cost for a bespoke order.  A good man, that one.



Happy for you! Have you picked out your lining / hardware yet?


----------



## VanBod1525

tenK, good memory! I was thinking of emerald, then bought a Jade bag so didn't want something too similar. Excited to get this one.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mleleigh said:


> Happy for you! Have you picked out your lining / hardware yet?



I know it will be light gold hardware all the way, but I am not sure whether the Bronze Africa would go best with pink, light fuchsia, or marine lining.  How would you vote between those three?


----------



## mleleigh

Claudia Herzog said:


> I know it will be light gold hardware all the way, but I am not sure whether the Bronze Africa would go best with pink, light fuchsia, or marine lining.  How would you vote between those three?



Ooh, that's a tough one! Any of those would be lovely, but I think my vote is for light fuchsia.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> Sample sale, oh no, my wallet! I'm saving for something in the Wine Africa, I must resist...


I am in the same boat I have to resist which is so hard to do. I see all these wonderful bags at a great price and I have a hard time from buying something. I really want a midi Selene in Jade.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> I know it will be light gold hardware all the way, but I am not sure whether the Bronze Africa would go best with pink, light fuchsia, or marine lining.  How would you vote between those three?


I would go with the light fuchsia as well. I think it would be pretty with the Bronze Africa. Any one of the linings would be pretty though. I love the Marine lining I have it with the Africa lead and it is gorgeous. I have a midi Soulmate in Africa bronze with cappuccino lining and it is really a stunning combination.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I would go with the light fuchsia as well. I think it would be pretty with the Bronze Africa. Any one of the linings would be pretty though. I love the Marine lining I have it with the Africa lead and it is gorgeous. I have a midi Soulmate in Africa bronze with cappuccino lining and it is really a stunning combination.



This is great advice, djfmn and mleleigh.  I am going with the light fuchsia.


----------



## clu0984

I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles


----------



## Claudia Herzog

clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles


This is exciting, I have not yet seen a bag in the wine Africa.  I will be looking forward to the day your Massaccesi comes home.


----------



## Juliemvis

clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles



Lovely I can't wait to see that [emoji7]


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> View attachment 3378970
> Ok, a challenge to get the color right! A bit of pink lining, so cute!



How is Angelica now you have used her a bit , I'm still waiting to get this bag X


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles



Congrats! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> This is great advice, djfmn and mleleigh.  I am going with the light fuchsia.



That would have been my vote too! I love the marine lining but think it goes better with a cool tone. 



clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles



Woohoo, I look forward to seeing it! Can't wait for my birthday so I can make my order. Someone else ordered a bag in the Wine, right? A soulmate, was it?


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> That would have been my vote too! I love the marine lining but think it goes better with a cool tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I look forward to seeing it! Can't wait for my birthday so I can make my order. Someone else ordered a bag in the Wine, right? A soulmate, was it?



Yes, I ordered the Wine Africa in the regular Soulmate and an Aphrodite.


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> That would have been my vote too! I love the marine lining but think it goes better with a cool tone.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo, I look forward to seeing it! Can't wait for my birthday so I can make my order. Someone else ordered a bag in the Wine, right? A soulmate, was it?



I also ordered a wine Africa bag....midi zip Selene! I can't wait!


----------



## Odebdo

My box of Athene leather has arrived!! What a way to start a week!! Makes Monday a happy thing since I ship to my office!!

Here is a little tease and all I grabbed out of the box...Celeste and Aquamarine Little Penelope...love love love!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

mleleigh said:


> Just asked Colette about the external pocket mod. We'll see what she says!
> 
> Because I'm a dweeb, I photoshopped it. It amuses me that it makes a :| face.


I think I would like it to be more discreet, a bit deeper and wider.  I love the face though on yours!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> My box of Athene leather has arrived!! What a way to start a week!! Makes Monday a happy thing since I ship to my office!!
> 
> Here is a little tease and all I grabbed out of the box...Celeste and Aquamarine Little Penelope...love love love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3385954


So cute - looking forward to more


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My box of Athene leather has arrived!! What a way to start a week!! Makes Monday a happy thing since I ship to my office!!
> 
> Here is a little tease and all I grabbed out of the box...Celeste and Aquamarine Little Penelope...love love love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3385954



Ooh - very nice! I like!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3381782



Love this! How do you like it with the short handles?


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this! How do you like it with the short handles?


Very much,  as I do not use shoulder straps.  Its just the right length for arm/hand held.


----------



## mleleigh

DesigningStyle said:


> I think I would like it to be more discreet, a bit deeper and wider.  I love the face though on yours!



It actually ended up looking a lot like your mockup, minus the top stitching!


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> My box of Athene leather has arrived!! What a way to start a week!! Makes Monday a happy thing since I ship to my office!!
> 
> Here is a little tease and all I grabbed out of the box...Celeste and Aquamarine Little Penelope...love love love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3385954



So gorgeous! I think my next purchase is going to have to be a colorful Penelope


----------



## Odebdo

Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....

Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles


Can't wait to see it. Sounds gorgeous.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> My box of Athene leather has arrived!! What a way to start a week!! Makes Monday a happy thing since I ship to my office!!
> 
> Here is a little tease and all I grabbed out of the box...Celeste and Aquamarine Little Penelope...love love love!!!
> 
> View attachment 3385954


Gorgeous love the colors and leather 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

http://tinyurl.com/zelqpde

Did everyone see this video?  It is on the Massaccesi facebook page.....so awesome!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....
> 
> Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 3386774


❤❤❤! Beautiful


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....
> 
> Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.


Oh, this is simply gorgeous!!!!



mkpurselover said:


> My new Rosa Selene is here!  I really like the Athene leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and shortened handles .  This is my first Selene, and my first unstructured MM bag.


Congrats MK, this a beauty for sure!!



mleleigh said:


> Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.


I like the back pocket a lot!! Congrats on your beautiful Daphne!



Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for being supportive, Amethyst and tenKrat.  I was three hours too late.
> 
> My husband saw me crying over losing out on the sample sale (what's wrong with me, I'm crying over a handbag?), and offered to cover the difference in cost for a bespoke order.  A good man, that one.


How sweet of your husband! Can't wait to see your bag when you get it!



clu0984 said:


> I did it!  Placed order for full size angel in Africa wine with extended handles


I'm excited to see bags in Wine Africa!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....
> 
> Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 3386774



So very beautiful!!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....
> 
> Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 3386774



Oh wow, this Athene is so very scrumptious! loving this and the SLGs! Must be my settings but the aquamarine is looking a lovely vibrant green. Is it more blue in person? It's funny how bags photograph, isn't it, cos mkbaglover's Jade Angelica photographs more teal when we know it's green.


----------



## tenKrat

@Odebdo, I like your Aquamarine Selene Midi. A snazzy summer bag!


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> Oh wow, this Athene is so very scrumptious! loving this and the SLGs! Must be my settings but the aquamarine is looking a lovely vibrant green. Is it more blue in person? It's funny how bags photograph, isn't it, cos mkbaglover's Jade Angelica photographs more teal when we know it's green.



I think it is more turquoise than aquamarine myself...like a Caribbean Sea so yes, it has a lot of green. I should try to get a picture of my jade little P on this so you can see the difference.


----------



## tenKrat

@mkpurselover, the dark gunmetal hardware and rosa leather go nicely together.


----------



## ajamy

Odebdo said:


> I think it is more turquoise than aquamarine myself...like a Caribbean Sea so yes, it has a lot of green. I should try to get a picture of my jade little P on this so you can see the difference.


I'm so sorry now that I didn't take the plunge and order a mini-zhoe in the aquamarine athene, it looked so much more blue on Collette's blog (I don't wear much blue, but love greens and turquoises).  And the order timescales meant we couldn't get swatches.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I think it is more turquoise than aquamarine myself...like a Caribbean Sea so yes, it has a lot of green. I should try to get a picture of my jade little P on this so you can see the difference.



Thanks for your pics in the reference thread! Love your modshot of Zhoe Legend. It all the more reinforces my love for the style. [emoji7]


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for your pics in the reference thread! Love your modshot of Zhoe Legend. It all the more reinforces my love for the style. [emoji7]



Thanks! I do not like posting mod shots but since they help me when others do it, I did it for that one! I love the Zhoe Legend!!!


----------



## Usagihime

Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!


----------



## soramillay

Usagihime said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!



Welcome, Usagihime! I'm glad you nabbed that yellow Zhoe, it is such a happy yellow. Would have been tempted if I didnt already have two yellow bags and one gold one. Please share your reveal when you get it and come back often!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Anyone ordering the new Athene leathers?? I cannot pass them up!!
> 
> Doing a zip midi Selene in the aquamarine, and an Angelica in the Celeste Blue!


Did you receive the Celeste Angelica in your box?  Would love to see that too


----------



## LuvAllBags

@Odebdo you inspired me...I ordered an Aquamarine full size Penelope. I didn't realize that leather is so green, but I love green so I had to have it.


----------



## djfmn

Usagihime said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!



I looked and looked at that yellow Zhoe it is such a happy color. I am so pleased someone bought it I think it will be a really fun bag and I love the Zhoe style. I have 2 of them an orange nappa and an Africa blue one. Enjoy your new bag and welcome to the group.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Well....all I can say is Marco is amazing and we are all SO lucky he finds gorgeous leathers to make his wonderful designs with and offers us such variety....
> 
> Here is Aquamarine Athene leather midi zip Selene with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I am in love.
> 
> View attachment 3386774


Wow, LOVE this.


----------



## thedseer

mleleigh said:


> Thank you!! This is my very first Massaccesi bag. Let's just say it won't be my last! I'm very impressed with the quality of both material and construction... the dark brown vachetta has so much depth. I took a few quick pics by the window in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 3383214
> 
> View attachment 3383216


This is stunning!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Did you receive the Celeste Angelica in your box?  Would love to see that too



I do have it...it is stunning. I will try to unwrap it this weekend and take pictures!!


----------



## Odebdo

Usagihime said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!



Welcome and congrats!!! That yellow tempted me! Please post once you have it and let us know your thoughts!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> @Odebdo you inspired me...I ordered an Aquamarine full size Penelope. I didn't realize that leather is so green, but I love green so I had to have it.



Oooohhhh! I hope you like it! I don't want to put this bag away!!


----------



## msd_bags

Usagihime said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!



Oh you got the yellow!! It was the bag that tempted me during the sale. I love the nappa leather and when I was ready to order yellow nappa midi Selene they already ran out of the leather. So I really thought about your bag. But my wallet was not yet ready...Please post when you get her! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Usagihime said:


> Hi everyone, first time posting in this thread  But just want to share how much I'm looking forward to receiving the Yellow Nappa Zhoe that I bought during the sample sale!  I love how the designer himself is involved with the quality production of each bag, how personalized the bags are, and Colette is just wonderful to deal with  Looking at all of your collections just makes me wish that the bag comes sooner!



I love this yellow! Can't wait to see a pic of your Zhoe! Congrats!


----------



## Odebdo

A larger Angelica just announced on facebook!! And the ability to extend those handles for shoulder carry!! Very cool!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Very tempting indeed.


----------



## lenie

The new Rua Angelica was exactly what I asked Marco for-little bigger version. I ordered it in the deep blue Africa without the middle compartment and a matching small Penelope. Marco is the best at listening to his customers. Thank you Marco!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> A larger Angelica just announced on facebook!! And the ability to extend those handles for shoulder carry!! Very cool!!!



This is really exciting! I need the larger size. Now to decide on leather/color...


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> The new Rua Angelica was exactly what I asked Marco for-little bigger version. I ordered it in the deep blue Africa without the middle compartment and a matching small Penelope. Marco is the best at listening to his customers. Thank you Marco!



Ooh - beautiful choice!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> The new Rua Angelica was exactly what I asked Marco for-little bigger version. I ordered it in the deep blue Africa without the middle compartment and a matching small Penelope. Marco is the best at listening to his customers. Thank you Marco!



This will be stunning!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> The new Rua Angelica was exactly what I asked Marco for-little bigger version. I ordered it in the deep blue Africa without the middle compartment and a matching small Penelope. Marco is the best at listening to his customers. Thank you Marco!



I'm thinking of getting the Rua Angelica in black pebbled leather, marine lining, and Soulmate-length handles.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Rua Angelica in black pebbled leather, marine lining, and Soulmate-length handles.



Black pebbled with marine lining would be stunning!!!  

I am want a black vachetta bag...with the lilac lining...just debating on the style...this new Rua Angelica, regular Angelica,  Zhie Legend, and Minnie (midi Minerva) are all in the running!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> I'm thinking of getting the Rua Angelica in black pebbled leather, marine lining, and Soulmate-length handles.



Sounds stunning!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Black pebbled with marine lining would be stunning!!!
> 
> I am want a black vachetta bag...with the lilac lining...just debating on the style...this new Rua Angelica, regular Angelica,  Zhie Legend, and Minnie (midi Minerva) are all in the running!!



All would be gorgeous in that combo. Love the black Vachetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm all about Rua Angelica, but need to think a bit more about leather and modifications before I order. I am VERY tempted to do it in nabuk, but I am worried the handles will get filthy. I love the vachettas, but they are heavy. I am also considering not having the magnetic closure, as I'll never use it, and debating about the center compartment and handle length.

It will probably take me a while to decide, and meanwhile I'll be inspired by your choices!


----------



## mkpurselover

Well, I find the regular Anglica size good for me, it holds all my stuff just right.  I'm hoping the Daphne will be enlarged a bit, but for now I will be ordering a Plum pebbled Angelica with silver hardware (of course) and a little Penelope in maybe a teal pebbled.  I do not have any pebbled leathers yet. 

I tried a color changing app and I think this is what it may look like :
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It's so me


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Well, I find the regular Anglica size good for me, it holds all my stuff just right.  I'm hoping the Daphne will be enlarged a bit, but for now I will be ordering a Plum pebbled Angelica with silver hardware (of course) and a little Penelope in maybe a teal pebbled.  I do not have any pebbled leathers yet.
> 
> I tried a color changing app and I think this is what it may look like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so me



Beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm all about Rua Angelica, but need to think a bit more about leather and modifications before I order. I am VERY tempted to do it in nabuk, but I am worried the handles will get filthy. I love the vachettas, but they are heavy. I am also considering not having the magnetic closure, as I'll never use it, and debating about the center compartment and handle length.
> 
> It will probably take me a while to decide, and meanwhile I'll be inspired by your choices!



I did not put the magnetic in my Celeste Athene Angelica so I will let you know my thoughts! The octane one I got in the sample sale will have it, so I will have it both ways!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Well, I find the regular Anglica size good for me, it holds all my stuff just right.  I'm hoping the Daphne will be enlarged a bit, but for now I will be ordering a Plum pebbled Angelica with silver hardware (of course) and a little Penelope in maybe a teal pebbled.  I do not have any pebbled leathers yet.
> 
> I tried a color changing app and I think this is what it may look like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so me



Plum pebbled is one of my all time favorite leathers!! Great choice!


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! You should see all the colors of Angelica's I've done in this app.  I'm working on all the MM bags in colors I like!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Well, I find the regular Anglica size good for me, it holds all my stuff just right.  I'm hoping the Daphne will be enlarged a bit, but for now I will be ordering a Plum pebbled Angelica with silver hardware (of course) and a little Penelope in maybe a teal pebbled.  I do not have any pebbled leathers yet.
> 
> I tried a color changing app and I think this is what it may look like :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3391064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's so me



Wow lovely ,what app did you use [emoji3]


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm all about Rua Angelica, but need to think a bit more about leather and modifications before I order. I am VERY tempted to do it in nabuk, but I am worried the handles will get filthy. I love the vachettas, but they are heavy. I am also considering not having the magnetic closure, as I'll never use it, and debating about the center compartment and handle length.
> 
> It will probably take me a while to decide, and meanwhile I'll be inspired by your choices!



Perhaps nappa leather handles would work for a nabuk bag?


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Perhaps nappa leather handles would work for a nabuk bag?



That's what I was wondering...like the Soulmate. As much as I think this bag would be drop-dead gorgeous in Storm nabuk, i know nabuk handles will not last for long. I wonder if they have any croc print left? That could work too, depending on the color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks! You should see all the colors of Angelica's I've done in this app.  I'm working on all the MM bags in colors I like!



Great idea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I did not put the magnetic in my Celeste Athene Angelica so I will let you know my thoughts! The octane one I got in the sample sale will have it, so I will have it both ways!



That would be great! Much appreciated.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> That's what I was wondering...like the Soulmate. As much as I think this bag would be drop-dead gorgeous in Storm nabuk, i know nabuk handles will not last for long. I wonder if they have any croc print left? That could work too, depending on the color.


I think handles like the Soulmate with nubuck in Storm would be amazing.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Would anyone have an interest in me approaching Colette for a Rua Angelica group order? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Would anyone have an interest in me approaching Colette for a Rua Angelica group order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, but the leather choice will make or break it for me. What leather are you considering?


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, but the leather choice will make or break it for me. What leather are you considering?


Leaning towards nappa or merinos (durability and lightweight) but I'm flexible and open to suggestions.  Would be lovely in that plum pebbled too! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Juliemvis said:


> Wow lovely ,what app did you use [emoji3]


It's called Color Touch Effect.  I think it's difficult to work with, I guess I don't understand the process.  You can't just tell the app what color you want, you have to slide the buttons.  Then I take a screen shot of the finished color.  Have fun!


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> That's what I was wondering...like the Soulmate. As much as I think this bag would be drop-dead gorgeous in Storm nabuk, i know nabuk handles will not last for long. I wonder if they have any croc print left? That could work too, depending on the color.



The Storm Nabuck would look great with grey nappa handles.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> The Storm Nabuck would look great with grey nappa handles.



Second that


----------



## clu0984

Cowumbut said:


> Leaning towards nappa or merinos (durability and lightweight) but I'm flexible and open to suggestions.  Would be lovely in that plum pebbled too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



I may be interested- would like nappa, pebbled, or merino


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Would anyone have an interest in me approaching Colette for a Rua Angelica group order?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



I might be interested!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> I might be interested!







clu0984 said:


> I may be interested- would like nappa, pebbled, or merino







LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, but the leather choice will make or break it for me. What leather are you considering?



What colour family are you thinking?  I know at one point there was an interest in a deep green. A deep green merinos or nappa would be amazing. I'm also up for bright summer colours too, like the Tuscan yellow nappa. I haven't set my sights on any particular colour or leather but I love the bigger version and extendable handles. Suggestions and I'll email Colette to see if Marco wants to do a group order so soon after release. 

MM almost needs a leather page where we can see each type of leather and all the colours for each type. Plus special stock so we can try and source leathers we like again.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> What colour family are you thinking?  I know at one point there was an interest in a deep green. A deep green merinos or nappa would be amazing. I'm also up for bright summer colours too, like the Tuscan yellow nappa. I haven't set my sights on any particular colour or leather but I love the bigger version and extendable handles. Suggestions and I'll email Colette to see if Marco wants to do a group order so soon after release.
> 
> MM almost needs a leather page where we can see each type of leather and all the colours for each type. Plus special stock so we can try and source leathers we like again.



I would be more in favor of a dark or neutral - I'd be down for black, gray or taupe pebbled, or merinos gray or cognac. A fall/winter toned dark green would be ah-mazing if they can find it. That would be my first choice for sure.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> I would be more in favor of a dark or neutral - I'd be down for black, gray or taupe pebbled, or merinos gray or cognac. A fall/winter toned dark green would be ah-mazing if they can find it. That would be my first choice for sure.


Hmm I don't have anything in the cognac merinos yet. I'll see what colette replies with and if it's a go, request a F/W Deep Green and see what comes of it. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amethystgirl

I may be interested as well! I am in the market for a new bag but I can't decide on which one. 
I am still waiting for the Artik Zhoe I snatched up during the sample sale to arrive, but she has been sent back across the border for some unknown reason.


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I may be interested as well! I am in the market for a new bag but I can't decide on which one.
> I am still waiting for the Artik Zhoe I snatched up during the sample sale to arrive, but she has been sent back across the border for some unknown reason.



Nice buy! I was eyeing that one too. I hope it gets to you soon. I'll let you know what Colette replies.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clu0984

Cowumbut said:


> What colour family are you thinking?  I know at one point there was an interest in a deep green. A deep green merinos or nappa would be amazing. I'm also up for bright summer colours too, like the Tuscan yellow nappa. I haven't set my sights on any particular colour or leather but I love the bigger version and extendable handles. Suggestions and I'll email Colette to see if Marco wants to do a group order so soon after release.
> 
> MM almost needs a leather page where we can see each type of leather and all the colours for each type. Plus special stock so we can try and source leathers we like again.



I like neutrals but would be interested in a deep green or burgundy/wine color if available.


----------



## baroke

Have you seen the zip Selene on fb?  Is it black or brown?  Whatever it is it's so hot.


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I may be interested as well! I am in the market for a new bag but I can't decide on which one.
> I am still waiting for the Artik Zhoe I snatched up during the sample sale to arrive, but she has been sent back across the border for some unknown reason.





LuvAllBags said:


> I would be more in favor of a dark or neutral - I'd be down for black, gray or taupe pebbled, or merinos gray or cognac. A fall/winter toned dark green would be ah-mazing if they can find it. That would be my first choice for sure.





Odebdo said:


> I might be interested!





clu0984 said:


> I may be interested- would like nappa, pebbled, or merino


Here are the details of the group bespoke for the Rua Angelica:

Rua Angelica Group Bespoke

 8 orders required

 15% off any Merinos or Pebbled leather if one leather is chosen by all 8 ladies.

 Light Gold or Silver hardware

 MM Signature Dark Grey Lining

 In addition or as an alternative option:

 4 orders required

20% off Black Vacchetta

 Light Gold or Silver hardware

 MM Signature Dark Grey Lining


If 8 orders are received for 1 Merinos or Pebbled leather, the group requirement has been met.

 If 4 orders are received for Black Vacchetta, that group minimum has also been met.  

 Both groups are an option.  
Shipping fees apply, no returns or exchanges.


----------



## Odebdo

Ummmm....I would be in 110% for a black vachetta!!!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Ummmm....I would be in 110% for a black vachetta!!!



Me too! The black vachetta is amazing. And only 4 orders at 20%.... we are halfway there. [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!

Celeste Athene Angelica




And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ummmm....I would be in 110% for a black vachetta!!!





Cowumbut said:


> Me too! The black vachetta is amazing. And only 4 orders at 20%.... we are halfway there. [emoji4]



I would be in for black vachetta too. This bag would be really great in black.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!
> 
> Celeste Athene Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3393053
> 
> 
> And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side
> 
> View attachment 3393062



Love this!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!
> 
> Celeste Athene Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3393053
> 
> 
> And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side
> 
> View attachment 3393062



Oh! That is a gorgeous bag!!!! Such a beautiful leather. Amazing. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!
> 
> Celeste Athene Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3393053
> 
> 
> And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side
> 
> View attachment 3393062


❤❤ So pretty!!


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!
> 
> Celeste Athene Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3393053
> 
> 
> And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side
> 
> View attachment 3393062



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Not to detract from the group bespoke movement...but here is my kind of Monday Blues!!
> 
> Celeste Athene Angelica
> 
> View attachment 3393053
> 
> 
> And this does not have the magnetic closure...so here is an interior shot it has Penelope on one side, wallet inside center zip, and a couple pouches and my keys on the other side
> 
> View attachment 3393062


Stunning love the leather and the style.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I may be interested as well! I am in the market for a new bag but I can't decide on which one.
> I am still waiting for the Artik Zhoe I snatched up during the sample sale to arrive, but she has been sent back across the border for some unknown reason.







Odebdo said:


> Ummmm....I would be in 110% for a black vachetta!!!







LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, but the leather choice will make or break it for me. What leather are you considering?







clu0984 said:


> I may be interested- would like nappa, pebbled, or merino



So we have the numbers for a black vachetta rua Angelica bespoke if you would like to order. Colette let me know that a non TPF member expressed interest as well!


----------



## Cowumbut

Cowumbut said:


> So we have the numbers for a black vachetta rua Angelica bespoke if you would like to order. Colette let me know that a non TPF member expressed interest as well!


I have emailed Colette my request. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> I have emailed Colette my request.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



I have emailed Colette as well!


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing my crystal pink merinos Daphne today. The color is a fresh and pretty neutral, great for summer.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I'd love to join the bespoke but black bags are just really not my thing, especially not in Rua Angelica size. Maybe there will be enough ladies to do the pebbled or merinos option as well? Here's hoping!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Wearing my crystal pink merinos Daphne today. The color is a fresh and pretty neutral, great for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3394249



The pink is really beautiful! It photographs much better in natural sunlight than pictured on the website.


----------



## Amethystgirl

soramillay said:


> The pink is really beautiful! It photographs much better in natural sunlight than pictured on the website.



I agree, it's just lovely!


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today


----------



## Amethystgirl

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359



Beautiful! What a great combination of outfit and bag!


----------



## Tankgirl

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359



How lovely you look with that MM purse!  It was perfectly made for you.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359



You always look so pulled together...most days I am a hot mess! Someday when my toddlers are grown up maybe I can pull it together lol!

The bag and dress are a match made in heaven! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Wearing my crystal pink merinos Daphne today. The color is a fresh and pretty neutral, great for summer.
> 
> View attachment 3394249



We are bag twins!! I love this bag!! I need to pull it back out! Too many bags...I need to carry 2 or 3 at a time so they all get to see some daylight lol!

This looks great on you!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> We are bag twins!! I love this bag!! I need to pull it back out! Too many bags...I need to carry 2 or 3 at a time so they all get to see some daylight lol!
> 
> This looks great on you!



I love that line of yours: I need to carry 2 or 3 at a time so they all get some daylight.  I can relate to that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> We are bag twins!! I love this bag!! I need to pull it back out! Too many bags...I need to carry 2 or 3 at a time so they all get to see some daylight lol!
> 
> This looks great on you!





Tankgirl said:


> I love that line of yours: I need to carry 2 or 3 at a time so they all get some daylight.  I can relate to that!



I love that line...me too!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359


You look lovely. Love the bag and the outfit so pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359


Pretty ensemble!


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> Beautiful! What a great combination of outfit and bag!





Tankgirl said:


> How lovely you look with that MM purse!  It was perfectly made for you.





Odebdo said:


> You always look so pulled together...most days I am a hot mess! Someday when my toddlers are grown up maybe I can pull it together lol!
> 
> The bag and dress are a match made in heaven! Thank you for sharing!





djfmn said:


> You look lovely. Love the bag and the outfit so pretty.





tenKrat said:


> Pretty ensemble!



 Thank you so much Ladies!! So sweet to this chubby oldster


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> You always look so pulled together...most days I am a hot mess! Someday when my toddlers are grown up maybe I can pull it together lol!
> 
> The bag and dress are a match made in heaven! Thank you for sharing!


You are too sweet!  I have always been color obsessed, and as I have no kids/grandkids (only furbabies), I spend way too much time and money on "outfits"


----------



## djfmn

I used my Africa blue midi Soulmate today. I love that bag and the leather it is such a pretty combination.


----------



## Amethystgirl

djfmn said:


> I used my Africa blue midi Soulmate today. I love that bag and the leather it is such a pretty combination.



I would love to see a picture! I have a Cameo Rose Merinos midi Soulmate which I absolutely adore. Is the Africa leather rather heavy, or not so much? I am considering ordering either another Soulmate or a Selene in Wine Africa. I think I need to ask Colette for Africa samples.


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> You are too sweet!  I have always been color obsessed, and as I have no kids/grandkids (only furbabies), I spend way too much time and money on "outfits" [emoji3]


I have only fur babies too. My indulgence is MM bags. There are worse addictions and only my bank account suffers. We fur-moms need to validate each other's needs for gorgeous bags.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

Amethystgirl said:


> I would love to see a picture! I have a Cameo Rose Merinos midi Soulmate which I absolutely adore. Is the Africa leather rather heavy, or not so much? I am considering ordering either another Soulmate or a Selene in Wine Africa. I think I need to ask Colette for Africa samples.


The Africa leather is a little heavier than the merino, but lighter than the vachetta. There are many pictures of the deep blue Africa because it was a tpf favorite. Unfortunately. Colette doesn't have swatches of the wine yet- I already asked.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359


Your modification of the strap totally works! I really like this on you!


----------



## mkpurselover

msd_bags said:


> Your modification of the strap totally works! I really like this on you!


Thanks.  Due to shoulder issues, I do not use my bags that way, so I wanted hand/arm held length.  Marco figured out the best "drop" length to still show the hardware.  He's the best


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I have only fur babies too. My indulgence is MM bags. There are worse addictions and only my bank account suffers. We fur-moms need to validate each other's needs for gorgeous bags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


I wish I could say that MM bags were my only quest!! I have always been fashion obsessed.  But its wonderful that we fur moms love these great bags.  We need to take some furbabies and bag photos!!


----------



## djfmn

Amethystgirl said:


> I would love to see a picture! I have a Cameo Rose Merinos midi Soulmate which I absolutely adore. Is the Africa leather rather heavy, or not so much? I am considering ordering either another Soulmate or a Selene in Wine Africa. I think I need to ask Colette for Africa samples.


I will try and take a picture the weather is not cooperating it is raining and dark. I personally do not find the Africa leather heavy at all. I have a midi Selene in Africa lead, a midi Soulmate in both Africa blue and Africa bronze and I have a Zhoe in Africa blue. I find the leather to be very versatile and it wears so well. Hopefully the weather will be better tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> I have emailed Colette my request.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app





Odebdo said:


> I have emailed Colette as well!



Sorry ladies...I have to be out on this one...I carried one of my vachetta bags yesterday and it is just too heavy for me. I am concerned about the weight since this is a larger tote. Apologies for backing out! I didn't mean to mess up your numbers!


----------



## Amethystgirl

At long last she arrived... Allow me introduce you to Artik Zhoe!
In late afternoon sunlight she looks a pale blueish grey:


But in more mute light she looks a stunning blue:


This is the inside with my necessities packed in there, my large Coach wallet, a sunglasses case, Little Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos, keys, hand sanitizer, and a card case:


She's larger than I thought, and I am very pleased with her so far. Stylish and classic, one of those bags you never tire of.


----------



## Odebdo

Amethystgirl said:


> At long last she arrived... Allow me introduce you to Artik Zhoe!
> In late afternoon sunlight she looks a pale blueish grey:
> View attachment 3396394
> 
> But in more mute light she looks a stunning blue:
> View attachment 3396395
> 
> This is the inside with my necessities packed in there, my large Coach wallet, a sunglasses case, Little Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos, keys, hand sanitizer, and a card case:
> View attachment 3396396
> 
> She's larger than I thought, and I am very pleased with her so far. Stylish and classic, one of those bags you never tire of.



Gorgeous!!!

I was surprised with the size of Zhoe as well...very nice bag and can definitely hold quite a bit!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry ladies...I have to be out on this one...I carried one of my vachetta bags yesterday and it is just too heavy for me. I am concerned about the weight since this is a larger tote. Apologies for backing out! I didn't mean to mess up your numbers!



No worries....better to decide now vs get it and not be able to use it!! Hopefully someone else will hop in for a classic Black Vachetta Rua Angelica bespoke!!


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry ladies...I have to be out on this one...I carried one of my vachetta bags yesterday and it is just too heavy for me. I am concerned about the weight since this is a larger tote. Apologies for backing out! I didn't mean to mess up your numbers!


If it doesn't work for you better than paying for a bag you won't use.  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Sorry ladies...I have to be out on this one...I carried one of my vachetta bags yesterday and it is just too heavy for me. I am concerned about the weight since this is a larger tote. Apologies for backing out! I didn't mean to mess up your numbers!


I am interested to hear about the weight of the Vachetta leather based on your comment. This has been my concern in getting a bag in this leather that it would be too heavy for me. It looks like a very thick and substantial leather. I have merino, pebbled and nappa leather and they are good when it comes to weight of the MM bags for me. I have looked and looked at the vachetta and there have been some really pretty leathers but as I previously stated the weight has been my concern. Is the vachetta much heavier than these other leathers? I would really like your opinion on this.


----------



## djfmn

Amethystgirl said:


> At long last she arrived... Allow me introduce you to Artik Zhoe!
> In late afternoon sunlight she looks a pale blueish grey:
> View attachment 3396394
> 
> But in more mute light she looks a stunning blue:
> View attachment 3396395
> 
> This is the inside with my necessities packed in there, my large Coach wallet, a sunglasses case, Little Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos, keys, hand sanitizer, and a card case:
> View attachment 3396396
> 
> She's larger than I thought, and I am very pleased with her so far. Stylish and classic, one of those bags you never tire of.



This bag is just gorgeous. I love the color stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I am interested to hear about the weight of the Vachetta leather based on your comment. This has been my concern in getting a bag in this leather that it would be too heavy for me. It looks like a very thick and substantial leather. I have merino, pebbled and nappa leather and they are good when it comes to weight of the MM bags for me. I have looked and looked at the vachetta and there have been some really pretty leathers but as I previously stated the weight has been my concern. Is the vachetta much heavier than these other leathers? I would really like your opinion on this.


Hi D, I know your question was directed @LuvAllBags (forgive me for hijacking, Luv!), but I can share my experience since I have all the leathers you mention.

The vachetta is indeed the heaviest. I would rank the leathers, light to heavy, as: nappa, merinos, pebbled, Africa, and vachetta.

I have vachetta bags in the Divina Midi, Zhoe Legend, Zhoe, and Daphne. I love the look and texture of vachetta!  I find that I grab the Zhoe bags more often than the larger bags. Once I put my things in the Divina Midi or the Daphne, the bag feels heavy. Personally, from now on, I will only get vachetta in a small bag. I really enjoy wearing my vachetta Zhoe and Z Legend!  Of course, I will still wear my larger vachetta bags so that they get some love!  I will just tolerate the weight in one-day stretches.


----------



## tenKrat

Amethystgirl said:


> At long last she arrived... Allow me introduce you to Artik Zhoe!
> In late afternoon sunlight she looks a pale blueish grey:
> View attachment 3396394
> 
> But in more mute light she looks a stunning blue:
> View attachment 3396395
> 
> This is the inside with my necessities packed in there, my large Coach wallet, a sunglasses case, Little Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos, keys, hand sanitizer, and a card case:
> View attachment 3396396
> 
> She's larger than I thought, and I am very pleased with her so far. Stylish and classic, one of those bags you never tire of.


I am glad you like your Zhoe!  She is my favorite style. She is wonderful as a travel handbag. Put her in cross-body mode, and she will make you comfortable and stylish.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Hi D, I know your question was directed @LuvAllBags (forgive me for hijacking, Luv!), but I can share my experience since I have all the leathers you mention.
> 
> The vachetta is indeed the heaviest. I would rank the leathers, light to heavy, as: nappa, merinos, pebbled, Africa, and vachetta.
> 
> I have vachetta bags in the Divina Midi, Zhoe Legend, Zhoe, and Daphne. I love the look and texture of vachetta!  I find that I grab the Zhoe bags more often than the larger bags. Once I put my things in the Divina Midi or the Daphne, the bag feels heavy. Personally, from now on, I will only get vachetta in a small bag. I really enjoy wearing my vachetta Zhoe and Z Legend!


Thanks for your reply to my question. I was wondering about the weight of vachetta in a larger bag. I love the midi Soulmate and the midi Selene. I have been tempted a couple of times to get one of those styles in vachetta but was always concerned that it might be too heavy for me. I love some of the look of vachetta but I hearing this from you I will stick to one of the other leathers. I am still leaning towards getting a midi Selene in the jade merino. I looked at the Angelica but I a bag where I can use the straps on my shoulder like the midi Soulmate and the midi Selene. I wish the Angelica straps were longer. Thanks for responding to my question it validates what I have suspected about vachetta leather.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Odebdo said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> 
> I was surprised with the size of Zhoe as well...very nice bag and can definitely hold quite a bit!!!
> 
> Enjoy!





djfmn said:


> This bag is just gorgeous. I love the color stunning. Enjoy.





tenKrat said:


> I am glad you like your Zhoe!  She is my favorite style. She is wonderful as a travel handbag. Put her in cross-body mode, and she will make you comfortable and stylish.



Thank you, ladies! I feel fortunate to have swooped her up at the sample sale .


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> At long last she arrived... Allow me introduce you to Artik Zhoe!
> In late afternoon sunlight she looks a pale blueish grey:
> View attachment 3396394
> 
> But in more mute light she looks a stunning blue:
> View attachment 3396395
> 
> This is the inside with my necessities packed in there, my large Coach wallet, a sunglasses case, Little Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos, keys, hand sanitizer, and a card case:
> View attachment 3396396
> 
> She's larger than I thought, and I am very pleased with her so far. Stylish and classic, one of those bags you never tire of.


So pretty!  I thought about ordering a bag in Artik, still a future possibility.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I am interested to hear about the weight of the Vachetta leather based on your comment. Is the vachetta much heavier than these other leathers? I would really like your opinion on this.





tenKrat said:


> Hi D, I know your question was directed @LuvAllBags (forgive me for hijacking, Luv!), but I can share my experience since I have all the leathers you mention.
> 
> The vachetta is indeed the heaviest. I would rank the leathers, light to heavy, as: nappa, merinos, pebbled, Africa, and vachetta.



Totally agree with tenKrat here. I have the Vacchetta in a midi Minerva and full size Soulmate and find them to be too heavy. They are heavier than the same styles in other leathers. I have the midi Minerva in nappa and vacchetta - vacchetta is much heavier. I have the Soulmate in vachetta and nabuk - vacchetta is heavier. It is a thick and gorgeous leather and I am always, always drawn to it for rich color and amazing texture. However I have to force myself to remember that I cannot tolerate heavy bags anymore. I could do it in a smaller bag though.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Totally agree with tenKrat here. I have the Vacchetta in a midi Minerva and full size Soulmate and find them to be too heavy. They are heavier than the same styles in other leathers. I have the midi Minerva in nappa and vacchetta - vacchetta is much heavier. I have the Soulmate in vachetta and nabuk - vacchetta is heavier. It is a thick and gorgeous leather and I am always, always drawn to it for rich color and amazing texture. However I have to force myself to remember that I cannot tolerate heavy bags anymore. I could do it in a smaller bag though.


Thanks LuvAllBags for your reply. I am so drawn to the vachetta color and texture but have been hesitant because I know that if the bag is too heavy it will sit in my closet and never get used. I have decided to not make that mistake again. So no vachetta for me I will stick with the other leathers and definitely with the midi size bags. I am saving for a jade midi Selene. Now that I am no longer working it is one bag a year. I have more than enough to pick from I have purchased 22 MM bags although I have given my daughter some and I gifted the cream midi Soulmate in Nubuck to my really good friend. Thanks again for all your help and advice around vachetta leather.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Thanks for your reply to my question. I was wondering about the weight of vachetta in a larger bag. I love the midi Soulmate and the midi Selene. I have been tempted a couple of times to get one of those styles in vachetta but was always concerned that it might be too heavy for me. I love some of the look of vachetta but I hearing this from you I will stick to one of the other leathers. I am still leaning towards getting a midi Selene in the jade merino. I looked at the Angelica but I a bag where I can use the straps on my shoulder like the midi Soulmate and the midi Selene. I wish the Angelica straps were longer. Thanks for responding to my question it validates what I have suspected about vachetta leather.



The new larger Rua Angelica has the option of longer straps. You can always email Colette to ask if you can request the longer strap for the regular Angelica if you prefer the smaller size.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> The new larger Rua Angelica has the option of longer straps. You can always email Colette to ask if you can request the longer strap for the regular Angelica if you prefer the smaller size.


Thanks Lenie that is an option. I prefer smaller bags and the Rua Angelica is definitely too big for me. I do like the option on it for the longer straps. It would be nice to be able to have that option on the smaller Angelica.


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, my pink modeling shot today
> View attachment 3394359



Wow! Your dress and the bag compliment each other perfectly.  May I know the color and leather on this bag, please...


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> Wow! Your dress and the bag compliment each other perfectly.  May I know the color and leather on this bag, please...


Hi vink, so kind .  This is one of the Athene leathers that Marco did a special on in May.  Its Rosa.  Check out Colettes blog about them.  Odebdo got some goodies in the aquamarine and blue colors, she's posted photos too.  There may still be some left, email Colette.


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing Crystal pink merinos Daphne today. Happy Independence Day to the American ladies here! [emoji177]


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Wearing Crystal pink merinos Daphne today. Happy Independence Day to the American ladies here! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3399155
> View attachment 3399156



Beautiful! Every time I see your Daphne, I think "maybe that bag isn't too small for me after all!"


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Wearing Crystal pink merinos Daphne today. Happy Independence Day to the American ladies here! [emoji177]
> View attachment 3399155
> View attachment 3399156



They should pay you to model my dear...if I didn't already have that bag I would want one based on your photos!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Happy 4th ladies! It's raining and icky here and we're inside for the day .  However, I did order a Plum pebbled Angelica and a teal pebbled mini Penelope on Friday, and I'm very excited to have a pebbled Angelica - I think it may be a first !


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! Every time I see your Daphne, I think "maybe that bag isn't too small for me after all!"


Ha, so funny, I keep thinking, "so pretty, if only it was a little bigger"


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Ha, so funny, I keep thinking, "so pretty, if only it was a little bigger"



[emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Happy 4th ladies! It's raining and icky here and we're inside for the day .  However, I did order a Plum pebbled Angelica and a teal pebbled mini Penelope on Friday, and I'm very excited to have a pebbled Angelica - I think it may be a first !



Congrats! Lovely choices. My plum pebbled midi Divina just shipped. Looking forward to seeing this gorgeous color everyone loves.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Happy 4th ladies! It's raining and icky here and we're inside for the day .  However, I did order a Plum pebbled Angelica and a teal pebbled mini Penelope on Friday, and I'm very excited to have a pebbled Angelica - I think it may be a first !



Oooohhhhh!!!! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Lovely choices. My plum pebbled midi Divina just shipped. Looking forward to seeing this gorgeous color everyone loves.



Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this style! It is one I have not tried yet!! I know the color is fabulous!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this style! It is one I have not tried yet!! I know the color is fabulous!!!



I'm excited to see this one...the style is intriguing and I know full size Divina will be much too large for me.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm excited to see this one...the style is intriguing and I know full size Divina will be much too large for me.


I would like to see more of this style as well! Plum sounds like a lovely color!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

It will take a while before my bronze Africa Midi Selene arrives, but I'm already constructing my wish list for future purchases.

In the meantime, I was wondering, have you ever seen a Massaccesi "in the wild," meaning carried by someone you did not intentionally meet up with but just happened to pass on the street?  I try to surreptitiously inspect every handbag I pass in the hopes of finding a fellow Marco's Maiden.


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> It will take a while before my bronze Africa Midi Selene arrives, but I'm already constructing my wish list for future purchases.
> 
> In the meantime, I was wondering, have you ever seen a Massaccesi "in the wild," meaning carried by someone you did not intentionally meet up with but just happened to pass on the street?  I try to surreptitiously inspect every handbag I pass in the hopes of finding a fellow Marco's Maiden.


Early last year, I asked Marco if he has other customers from my country and he said so far I was the only one.  So I don't expect to bump into an MM bag here.   But the remote chance that that happens, it will be awesome!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Claudia Herzog said:


> It will take a while before my bronze Africa Midi Selene arrives, but I'm already constructing my wish list for future purchases.
> 
> In the meantime, I was wondering, have you ever seen a Massaccesi "in the wild," meaning carried by someone you did not intentionally meet up with but just happened to pass on the street?  I try to surreptitiously inspect every handbag I pass in the hopes of finding a fellow Marco's Maiden.



I've never seen one in my city.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Congrats! Lovely choices. My plum pebbled midi Divina just shipped. Looking forward to seeing this gorgeous color everyone loves.


Looking forward to seeing your lovely plum midi Divina. I ordered a Divina in purple when Marco first introduced it but it was way too big for me. I returned it and asked Marco to please make a midi style in the Divina. He asked me for some input on the size and length of handles. I never ended up buying that style because he introduced the midi Soulmate and midi Selene and I love both those styles. Interested in your review of the midi Divina.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> Looking forward to seeing your lovely plum midi Divina. I ordered a Divina in purple when Marco first introduced it but it was way too big for me. I returned it and asked Marco to please make a midi style in the Divina. He asked me for some input on the size and length of handles. I never ended up buying that style because he introduced the midi Soulmate and midi Selene and I love both those styles. Interested in your review of the midi Divina.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


So we have you to thank for the midi Divina! It is a great size and very practical. I really like mine.


----------



## mkpurselover

Claudia Herzog said:


> It will take a while before my bronze Africa Midi Selene arrives, but I'm already constructing my wish list for future purchases.
> 
> In the meantime, I was wondering, have you ever seen a Massaccesi "in the wild," meaning carried by someone you did not intentionally meet up with but just happened to pass on the street?  I try to surreptitiously inspect every handbag I pass in the hopes of finding a fellow Marco's Maiden.


I'm quite sure i will not be seeing any MM in my neck of the woods  I live in small town Washington - I think the least fashionable state ever, where most gals buy their bags at Walmart or Target (perhaps an outlet bag, too). I don't mind, I like being different


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> They should pay you to model my dear...if I didn't already have that bag I would want one based on your photos!!



Ha ha!  You are kind. Seeing a bag on another person helps me make a more informed decision. Just trying to help another girl out if I can. I'm less bashful with the pics. [emoji254]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Considering Daphne as a small satchel. They are sold out of my first two leather choices so I'm trying to decide what I might like for this style. I am thinking of getting the rounded handles but just can't decide on leather!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Considering Daphne as a small satchel. They are sold out of my first two leather choices so I'm trying to decide what I might like for this style. I am thinking of getting the rounded handles but just can't decide on leather!



What were your first 2 choices and what others are your considering?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> What were your first 2 choices and what others are your considering?



My first two choices were Taupe Athene and Ecru Vacchetta. I figured I could do Vacchetta in a smaller bag. 

Now I'm not sure. Maybe taupe pebbled?

I'm not in a huge hurry so I can wait to decide while I ponder the right color.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> My first two choices were Taupe Athene and Ecru Vacchetta. I figured I could do Vacchetta in a smaller bag.
> 
> Now I'm not sure. Maybe taupe pebbled?
> 
> I'm not in a huge hurry so I can wait to decide while I ponder the right color.



Ahhhh! Taupe pebbled is lovely! I think there is also a taupe Nappa unless that is gone if neutral is what you are looking for.

I will be interested in seeing what you decide! The decisions drive me nuts but it is part of the fun as well!


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope in navy pebbled leather [emoji177]

She carries my Kindle and iPhone. So useful at the beach!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> My first two choices were Taupe Athene and Ecru Vacchetta. I figured I could do Vacchetta in a smaller bag.
> 
> Now I'm not sure. Maybe taupe pebbled?
> 
> I'm not in a huge hurry so I can wait to decide while I ponder the right color.


I have a taupe pebbled midi Minerva and the leather is gorgeous. It is such a lovely shade of taupe one of my favorite colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ahhhh! Taupe pebbled is lovely! I think there is also a taupe Nappa unless that is gone if neutral is what you are looking for.
> 
> I will be interested in seeing what you decide! The decisions drive me nuts but it is part of the fun as well!





djfmn said:


> I have a taupe pebbled midi Minerva and the leather is gorgeous. It is such a lovely shade of taupe one of my favorite colors.



Thanks, ladies! Maybe Taupe pebbled with a fun lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3401934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope in navy pebbled leather [emoji177]
> 
> She carries my Kindle and iPhone. So useful at the beach!



Lovely photo and lovely Penelope! [emoji173]️ Glad to know it holds a kindle! My Penelope is on its way to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did everyone notice Colette's Nabuk Minerva Midi in her blog? Swoon! What a great idea...never thought of that, but I love the idea of nabuk in that style! I love my nabuk bag so much. It just feels amazing and the color (Storm) is out of this world. I have it in a soulmate, but definitely need this leather in another style.


----------



## lenie

Just got notice from Colette that my Wine Africa Soulmate, Wine Africa Aphrodite, Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica, and Deep Blue Africa little Penelope have shipped. It really will be Christmas in July!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just got notice from Colette that my Wine Africa Soulmate, Wine Africa Aphrodite, Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica, and Deep Blue Africa little Penelope have shipped. It really will be Christmas in July!



Hooray! Can't wait to see.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> Just got notice from Colette that my Wine Africa Soulmate, Wine Africa Aphrodite, Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica, and Deep Blue Africa little Penelope have shipped. It really will be Christmas in July!



Oh my!!! That is too much beauty for one box!! I'm not sure my heart could stand the suspense!!

My wine Africa zip midi Selene also has shipped!! Can't wait!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Belated pics of Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi. Love the leather and color! Silver hardware and matching handles, 2" longer. Standard dark gray interior. 







She holds a lot! Inside is my ipad air, large cosmetic case, large hold-all pouch, and wallet. Haven't used the center compartment - I use it more as a divider. Next time I might not do a center compartment and will also lose the magnetic closures. I don't use them on this style since it has a pretty tight opening and they make getting into the bag a hassle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva. Love, love this bag. It was supposed to have the longer flap but they forgot to do that. It worked out because I think I like it as-is. I love the nappa in this style - would definitely do again. Tangerine is amazing. I will wear it for summer and fall. It is stunning and unique - really cheers me up!

I'm currently using the shoulder strap. CB strap is not attached. 

Midi Minerva: Tangerine nappa, dark blue interior, silver hw,  no center compartment.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Belated pics of Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi. Love the leather and color! Silver hardware and matching handles, 2" longer. Standard dark gray interior.
> 
> She holds a lot! Inside is my ipad air, large cosmetic case, large hold-all pouch, and wallet. Haven't used the center compartment - I use it more as a divider. Next time I might not do a center compartment and will also lose the magnetic closures. I don't use them on this style since it has a pretty tight opening and they make getting into the bag a hassle.


I wanted the original Yellow nappa but they were out when I was ready to order, I think this one is so pretty too!! Love how midi Soulmate looks in this leather!!! Beautiful! I had a midi Soulmate before in all black but I got bored of blacks in general so I rehomed it. But I agree with you that I would remove the center compartment.



LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva. Love, love this bag. It was supposed to have the longer flap but they forgot to do that. It worked out because I think I like it as-is. I love the nappa in this style - would definitely do again. Tangerine is amazing. I will wear it for summer and fall. It is stunning and unique - really cheers me up!
> 
> I'm currently using the shoulder strap. CB strap is not attached.
> 
> Midi Minerva: Tangerine nappa, dark blue interior, silver hw,  no center


Love love this!! I love looking at orange bags but somehow I don't reach for one when completing an outfit. This one is really beautiful!! And, if I would order one again, I'd get one without the center conpartment. Personally I prefer the shorter flap because it gives the pockets some character. I really don't use the outside pockets.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva. Love, love this bag. It was supposed to have the longer flap but they forgot to do that. It worked out because I think I like it as-is. I love the nappa in this style - would definitely do again. Tangerine is amazing. I will wear it for summer and fall. It is stunning and unique - really cheers me up!
> 
> I'm currently using the shoulder strap. CB strap is not attached.
> 
> Midi Minerva: Tangerine nappa, dark blue interior, silver hw,  no center compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3402547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402548



Dear heavens....that is lovely!!! I adore the tangerine Nappa! I have it in a Little Athena but really may need something else in it!! Stunning!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Belated pics of Tuscan Yellow Soulmate Midi. Love the leather and color! Silver hardware and matching handles, 2" longer. Standard dark gray interior.
> 
> View attachment 3402541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402542
> 
> 
> She holds a lot! Inside is my ipad air, large cosmetic case, large hold-all pouch, and wallet. Haven't used the center compartment - I use it more as a divider. Next time I might not do a center compartment and will also lose the magnetic closures. I don't use them on this style since it has a pretty tight opening and they make getting into the bag a hassle.



Wow!!! Beautiful!! 

I use my center zip for lose papers, receipts etc. that way the other compartments stay clean and I have one place to sort through to clean it up!


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva. Love, love this bag. It was supposed to have the longer flap but they forgot to do that. It worked out because I think I like it as-is. I love the nappa in this style - would definitely do again. Tangerine is amazing. I will wear it for summer and fall. It is stunning and unique - really cheers me up!
> 
> I'm currently using the shoulder strap. CB strap is not attached.
> 
> Midi Minerva: Tangerine nappa, dark blue interior, silver hw,  no center compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3402547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402548



Gorgeous! I love the tangerine nappa and the Minerva. I only have the regular size Minerva but the midi looks incredible. This color goes with more than I imagined.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful!!
> 
> I use my center zip for lose papers, receipts etc. that way the other compartments stay clean and I have one place to sort through to clean it up!



Great idea! I may adopt that approach too. I hate loose receipts and bits in my bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Gorgeous! I love the tangerine nappa and the Minerva. I only have the regular size Minerva but the midi looks incredible. This color goes with more than I imagined.



Thanks! Yes, I carried it this week and it could go with most things...I'd avoid wearing it with some colors but I wear neutrals for the most part so I can pull off an orange bag from time to
time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Dear heavens....that is lovely!!! I adore the tangerine Nappa! I have it in a Little Athena but really may need something else in it!! Stunning!!



Thanks!! Sadly Colette advised it is sold out. I was thinking I needed another in it too.


----------



## lenie

There is a new promotion this weekend. Refer a friend for a first time purchaseand you and your friend will receive 20% off your order. 
I think the picture of the Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa is mine-she is beautiful!


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> There is a new promotion this weekend. Refer a friend for a first time purchaseand you and your friend will receive 20% off your order.
> I think the picture of the Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa is mine-she is beautiful!
> View attachment 3403378


Gorgeous!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> There is a new promotion this weekend. Refer a friend for a first time purchaseand you and your friend will receive 20% off your order.
> I think the picture of the Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa is mine-she is beautiful!
> View attachment 3403378



If that is yours congrats!!! It is a great promotion for new customers!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks!! Sadly Colette advised it is sold out. I was thinking I needed another in it too.



This makes me sad....I wonder if several of us want something if they could get it again like plum pebbled and blue Africa?


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> This makes me sad....I wonder if several of us want something if they could get it again like plum pebbled and blue Africa?


See, this is why I decided to get a Plum pebbled now, because several other colors I wanted are gone, so I knew I should not wait.  Now that I am committed to an all MM purse wardrobe, I keep finding more colors and styles to love!


----------



## Tankgirl

Yes, isn't that Rua Angelica in Blue Africa gorgeous!!!

I have a question for the MM ladies.  Has anyone ever had to give up an MM purse in order to have space to store a new MM purse?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, isn't that Rua Angelica in Blue Africa gorgeous!!!
> 
> I have a question for the MM ladies.  Has anyone ever had to give up an MM purse in order to have space to store a new MM purse?



I have given one up but only because it was too close to any other color (cobalt Nubuck to storm grey nubuck in the same style), but she went to another MM lover so it was easy. I just keep getting more crafty with storage and getting rid of other brands!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> See, this is why I decided to get a Plum pebbled now, because several other colors I wanted are gone, so I knew I should not wait.  Now that I am committed to an all MM purse wardrobe, I keep finding more colors and styles to love!



That is a commitment I can get behind!! An all Massaccesi handbag collection!! You have many beauties already!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I have given one up but only because it was too close to any other color (cobalt Nubuck to storm grey nubuck in the same style), but she went to another MM lover so it was easy. I just keep getting more crafty with storage and getting rid of other brands!



Thank you for sharing that!  I've donated all but two of my other brand bags.  I've got quite a few MM bags now, and have purchased an armoire to store them (it hasn't arrived yet).  But I don't want to collect too many bags or I'll be right back to square one with bags (in their dust covers) piled up in my closet!  What I'm thinking of donating -- and it pains me to type this -- is my Blue Africa Full Soulmate with 2" longer handles; it was just too heavy for me.

I do have my eye on:

Jade Merinos midi Soulmate with standard-length handles, marine lining, and gold hardware.  A delightful bag for the summer!

Zhoe in Blue Africa with purple lining and silver hardware.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for sharing that!  I've donated all but two of my other brand bags.  I've got quite a few MM bags now, and have purchased an armoire to store them (it hasn't arrived yet).  But I don't want to collect too many bags or I'll be right back to square one with bags (in their dust covers) piled up in my closet!  What I'm thinking of donating -- and it pains me to type this -- is my Blue Africa Full Soulmate with 2" longer handles; it was just too heavy for me.
> 
> I do have my eye on:
> 
> Jade Merinos midi Soulmate with standard-length handles, marine lining, and gold hardware.  A delightful bag for the summer!
> 
> Zhoe in Blue Africa with purple lining and silver hardware.



I need to donate some that are good bags, just no resale value. You could try ebay as blue africa is popular so it might help you fund another...but if you donate...some lady would be super lucky!!


----------



## mbaldino

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Tangerine Nappa Midi Minerva. Love, love this bag. It was supposed to have the longer flap but they forgot to do that. It worked out because I think I like it as-is. I love the nappa in this style - would definitely do again. Tangerine is amazing. I will wear it for summer and fall. It is stunning and unique - really cheers me up!
> 
> I'm currently using the shoulder strap. CB strap is not attached.
> 
> Midi Minerva: Tangerine nappa, dark blue interior, silver hw,  no center compartment.
> 
> View attachment 3402547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402548




This is gorgeous.  i love the colors. is the bag heavy when empty?  i am considering a midi Minerva in vachetta.  

Thanks


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> That is a commitment I can get behind!! An all Massaccesi handbag collection!! You have many beauties already!!


Thank you, but I only have 4.  I'm a novice! Most of the ladies here (yourself included) have an entire closet of MM bags   Hope I get close to that some day!


----------



## kitten24

The more of these bags I see, the more impressed I am. Would love to add one (or more lol) in the not too distant future but choosing where to start is not easy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> This makes me sad....I wonder if several of us want something if they could get it again like plum pebbled and blue Africa?



It's worth asking for sure. I would definitely get another bag in Tangerine.


----------



## Odebdo

kitten24 said:


> The more of these bags I see, the more impressed I am. Would love to add one (or more lol) in the not too distant future but choosing where to start is not easy!



This is a great weekend with the new customer 20% off special, I am sure any lady here could give you her name for a referral! 

What strikes your fancy? Shoulder bag or satchel? Lots of bags to look at in our reference thread and the Massaccesi Facebook page!


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> It's worth asking for sure. I would definitely get another bag in Tangerine.



I agree.  It doesn't hurt to ask.  In fact, that's what I did today -- and I ended up ordering 3 items, one of which is in Blue Africa.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you, but I only have 4.  I'm a novice! Most of the ladies here (yourself included) have an entire closet of MM bags   Hope I get close to that some day!



We are all the same...you have built many virtual bags  and you have 4 beautiful bags to cherish!

One MM bag or 20...we all have spectacular taste!!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I agree.  It doesn't hurt to ask.  In fact, that's what I did today -- and I ended up ordering 3 items, one of which is in Blue Africa.



What else???


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> What else???



Oh, yes, here's what I just ordered: a Soulmate Midi in Jade Merinos with marine lining and gold HW; a regular Zhoe in Blue Africa with purple lining and silver HW, and a little Penelope in Aquamarine Athene with dark grey lining.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, yes, here's what I just ordered: a Soulmate Midi in Jade Merinos with marine lining and gold HW; a regular Zhoe in Blue Africa with purple lining and silver HW, and a little Penelope in Aquamarine Athene with dark grey lining.



Stunning choices!! I have a Blue Africa Zhoe (gold though and grey lining) and the Little Penelope in Aquamarine...I need a bag in jade merinos!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, yes, here's what I just ordered: a Soulmate Midi in Jade Merinos with marine lining and gold HW; a regular Zhoe in Blue Africa with purple lining and silver HW, and a little Penelope in Aquamarine Athene with dark grey lining.



Awesome choices!


----------



## leechiyong

lenie said:


> There is a new promotion this weekend. Refer a friend for a first time purchaseand you and your friend will receive 20% off your order.
> I think the picture of the Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa is mine-she is beautiful!
> View attachment 3403378


That bag in that leather is jaw dropping!  Gorgeous purse!


----------



## kitten24

Odebdo said:


> This is a great weekend with the new customer 20% off special, I am sure any lady here could give you her name for a referral!
> 
> What strikes your fancy? Shoulder bag or satchel? Lots of bags to look at in our reference thread and the Massaccesi Facebook page!



Thank you, I've been reading through the threads slowly...really like the plum pebbled leather but don't see it as an option anywhere. Love the idea of choosing lining colours too, such a great service!

Soul mate and Daphne are my top runners at the moment.


----------



## Tankgirl

kitten24 said:


> Thank you, I've been reading through the threads slowly...really like the plum pebbled leather but don't see it as an option anywhere. Love the idea of choosing lining colours too, such a great service!
> 
> Soul mate and Daphne are my top runners at the moment.



The Plum Pebbled may very well be an option; just because it's not on the website doesn't mean it's not an option.  Please consider emailing Colette (colette@marcomassaccesi.it) to find out if it is available.  Often Marco Massaccesi will find a special leather at the tannery, and Colette will write about that leather in the blog, which alerts us to its availability.  Such "limited-edition" leathers usually don't appear on the website as an option.


----------



## Juliemvis

lenie said:


> Just got notice from Colette that my Wine Africa Soulmate, Wine Africa Aphrodite, Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica, and Deep Blue Africa little Penelope have shipped. It really will be Christmas in July!



Wow can't wait to see your reveals [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kitten24

Tankgirl said:


> The Plum Pebbled may very well be an option; just because it's not on the website doesn't mean it's not an option.  Please consider emailing Colette (colette@marcomassaccesi.it) to find out if it is available.  Often Marco Massaccesi will find a special leather at the tannery, and Colette will write about that leather in the blog, which alerts us to its availability.  Such "limited-edition" leathers usually don't appear on the website as an option.


Thank you for letting me know, wasn't sure how it all worked! 
So many things on the wishlist now...quite keen to add a suede Deadly Ponies bag to my collection too...


----------



## tenKrat

kitten24 said:


> Thank you for letting me know, wasn't sure how it all worked!
> So many things on the wishlist now...quite keen to add a suede Deadly Ponies bag to my collection too...


Hello!  Welcome!  
"Deadly Ponies"?  LOL


----------



## Odebdo

kitten24 said:


> Thank you, I've been reading through the threads slowly...really like the plum pebbled leather but don't see it as an option anywhere. Love the idea of choosing lining colours too, such a great service!
> 
> Soul mate and Daphne are my top runners at the moment.



Yes....like Tankgirl said...email Colette and she can help you!! I have a midi-Soulmate and miniZhoe in plum pebbled....one of my favorite leathers!!

Here is my midi Soulmate....I personally go crazy over the contrasting handles, some folks like the same color handles...I love that we can customize!! I always extend mine 2" for shoulder carry though!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> There is a new promotion this weekend. Refer a friend for a first time purchaseand you and your friend will receive 20% off your order.
> I think the picture of the Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa is mine-she is beautiful!


Can't wait to see your goodies!!

And when you get your Rua Angelica, could you please confirm the height? I asked Colette if it really was around 14". She confirmed with Marco and he said yes. Isn't it quite big? Hope you could oblige us with modshots. Thanks!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My box arrived! Picking it up at post office this morn. It contains Lead Africa Midi Selene with Marine lining from the online shop sale, Plum Pebbled Midi Divina, Blue Africa Flora with leather strap, and Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Pics later today!!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> My box arrived! Picking it up at post office this morn. It contains Lead Africa Midi Selene with Marine lining from the online shop sale, Plum Pebbled Midi Divina, Blue Africa Flora with leather strap, and Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Pics later today!!



Yay!! Your box is full of pretty stuff! Can't wait to see your reveal. I especially would like to see the Plum midi Divina. [emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> My box arrived! Picking it up at post office this morn. It contains Lead Africa Midi Selene with Marine lining from the online shop sale, Plum Pebbled Midi Divina, Blue Africa Flora with leather strap, and Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Pics later today!!


I cannot wait to see the photos. I am also waiting to hear your opinion on the Midi Selene in lead with Marine lining. As you know I have that bag and it is one of my favorites. I also want to know about the midi Divina and how you feel about the size etc. What a lovely box of bags to get on a Saturday.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I cannot wait to see the photos. I am also waiting to hear your opinion on the Midi Selene in lead with Marine lining. As you know I have that bag and it is one of my favorites. I also want to know about the midi Divina and how you feel about the size etc. What a lovely box of bags to get on a Saturday.



Yes! Leaving soon to pick it up. I will post pics and reaction. So excited to see this Plum everyone loves!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> My box arrived! Picking it up at post office this morn. It contains Lead Africa Midi Selene with Marine lining from the online shop sale, Plum Pebbled Midi Divina, Blue Africa Flora with leather strap, and Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Pics later today!!



That sounds like a most wonderful box to get on a Saturday!!! I cannot wait to see and hear your thoughts!! Midi Divina is one I have not tried and in plum pebbled...wow!


----------



## mbaldino

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes! Leaving soon to pick it up. I will post pics and reaction. So excited to see this Plum everyone loves!



I can't wait to see your beautiful pieces. 

On a side note, my two little girls always ask me why I look at purses all the time. I say, "honey, this is art. It's not a purse, it is a beautiful piece of art."

They will understand the older they get[emoji6]


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> My box arrived! Picking it up at post office this morn. It contains Lead Africa Midi Selene with Marine lining from the online shop sale, Plum Pebbled Midi Divina, Blue Africa Flora with leather strap, and Aquamarine Athene Penelope. Pics later today!!


Yes! Lots of pics soon please


----------



## kitten24

tenKrat said:


> Hello!  Welcome!
> "Deadly Ponies"?  LOL


Thank you!
Deadly ponies is a New Zealand brand...amazing deer leather and suede...I have a few but there's always another that catches the eye - much like Massaccesi!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Hi lovely Massaccesi ladies!  After a break from buying bags I'm now thinking about a midi Minerva.  I am curious if anybody has both a Minerva and a midi Minerva?  I have a Minerva but it's a tad large and I'm considering the midi but I am having a tough time visualizing the difference in size.  Thank you!  Lots of activity to catch up on since I've been gone!!  [emoji177]


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Hi lovely Massaccesi ladies!  After a break from buying bags I'm now thinking about a midi Minerva.  I am curious if anybody has both a Minerva and a midi Minerva?  I have a Minerva but it's a tad large and I'm considering the midi but I am having a tough time visualizing the difference in size.  Thank you!  Lots of activity to catch up on since I've been gone!!  [emoji177]


I only have the Midi. If you think your regular size Minerva is a tad large, then perhaps go with the Midi. It's roomy enough for me.


----------



## jxwilliams

Thank you tenKrat!  I saw a pic of you with the midi on their FB page!  I may go for it because I feel a bit overpowered by the large size.  I am trying to talk some friends but unfortunately nobody seems to appreciate Italian leather bags!!  Wha?!?!


----------



## Cowumbut

jxwilliams said:


> Hi lovely Massaccesi ladies!  After a break from buying bags I'm now thinking about a midi Minerva.  I am curious if anybody has both a Minerva and a midi Minerva?  I have a Minerva but it's a tad large and I'm considering the midi but I am having a tough time visualizing the difference in size.  Thank you!  Lots of activity to catch up on since I've been gone!!  [emoji177]


Welcome back! I have both bags and I find I prefer the midi. I love big bags and the Minerva is large so depending on the leather can end up quite heavy. The midi isn't really that much smaller. If I get a chance I'll post a few comparison shots. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you tenKrat!  I saw a pic of you with the midi on their FB page!  I may go for it because I feel a bit overpowered by the large size.  I am trying to talk some friends but unfortunately nobody seems to appreciate Italian leather bags!!  Wha?!?!


What leathers are you considering?

I hear ya. The only person who gets my handbag obsession is @lenie.


----------



## mleleigh

This is a random thought but I keep thinking how nice an east/west version would be of Daphne... maybe 2 inches shorter and 2-3 inches wider. I can picture it!


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> Hi lovely Massaccesi ladies!  After a break from buying bags I'm now thinking about a midi Minerva.  I am curious if anybody has both a Minerva and a midi Minerva?  I have a Minerva but it's a tad large and I'm considering the midi but I am having a tough time visualizing the difference in size.  Thank you!  Lots of activity to catch up on since I've been gone!!  [emoji177]



I have both...for everyday I prefer Minnie...but the full size works for me too and so pull it out on days I need to carry a little more like days I work out of the office. 

Kids are watching Curious George...let me see if those 2 are easily accessible for comparison shots.

Editing....these are buried in my bag closet meaning we have stacked stuff in front of that closet...sigh. 

Post 32 in the reference thread has on shot on the difference


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> This is a random thought but I keep thinking how nice an east/west version would be of Daphne... maybe 2 inches shorter and 2-3 inches wider. I can picture it!


I can, too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Hi lovely Massaccesi ladies!  After a break from buying bags I'm now thinking about a midi Minerva.  I am curious if anybody has both a Minerva and a midi Minerva?  I have a Minerva but it's a tad large and I'm considering the midi but I am having a tough time visualizing the difference in size.  Thank you!  Lots of activity to catch up on since I've been gone!!  [emoji177]



Colette has both. If noone here can post shots, I'm sure she would be willing to share a few. She has a lot of mod shots. I think this would be a great post for her blog! Same for Soulmate - size comparisons are always helpful.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> This is a random thought but I keep thinking how nice an east/west version would be of Daphne... maybe 2 inches shorter and 2-3 inches wider. I can picture it!


I've thought of it too!!


----------



## mleleigh

Had to photoshop it for fun! Original Daphne on left, new (imaginary) E/W Daphne on right... approximately 2" shorter and 3" wider.


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you tenKrat!  I saw a pic of you with the midi on their FB page!  I may go for it because I feel a bit overpowered by the large size.  I am trying to talk some friends but unfortunately nobody seems to appreciate Italian leather bags!!  Wha?!?!



I can relate. Very few of my friends get the bag thing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mleleigh said:


> Had to photoshop it for fun! Original Daphne on left, new (imaginary) E/W Daphne on right... approximately 2" shorter and 3" wider.
> View attachment 3404759



Hmmm, I could get behind this! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ordered a Deep Blue Africa Midi Minerva today! I am amazed by that color. As soon as I saw my Flora I knew I needed a bigger bag in that leather before it's gone again. I got it with no center compartment, standard interior and silver hardware.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> What leathers are you considering?
> 
> I hear ya. The only person who gets my handbag obsession is @lenie.


It's not an obsession. It is an appreciation of fine art through collection and display[emoji3]. That's how I choose to justify the perpetuation of leather artistry.  

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Ordered a Deep Blue Africa Midi Minerva today! I am amazed by that color. As soon as I saw my Flora I knew I needed a bigger bag in that leather before it's gone again. I got it with no center compartment, standard interior and silver hardware.



Blue Africa is like my all time favorite leather...I have a Flora, Phoebe, Zhoe, full size Selene, and midi Soulmate in it. I cannot think of a style that the leather would not suit...your bag sounds lovely!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> It's not an obsession. It is an appreciation of fine art through collection and display[emoji3]. That's how I choose to justify the perpetuation of leather artistry.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Amen sister!!! That is my kind of thinking and I may steal that next time my husband complains about the "herd" of mine!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here are my newbies! First, Aquamarine Penelope and Deep Blue Africa Flora. My KS wallet is here for size comparison. I can get my full size wallet inside the Penelope, which is terrific and makes it especially useful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's the Plum Pebbled Midi Divina and Lead Africa Midi Selene. Love them both. I included size comparisons. Very similar in size. MD is longer on top. Similar depth. MS is a bit taller. MD has longer, thinner straps. MD has 3 outside pockets, all of which are of useful size. Love both leathers! Will carry MD this week and post more pics.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Blue Africa is like my all time favorite leather...I have a Flora, Phoebe, Zhoe, full size Selene, and midi Soulmate in it. I cannot think of a style that the leather would not suit...your bag sounds lovely!



Thanks! I saw someone's Bronze Africa Midi Minerva in the photo thread and have been obsessed ever since with pairing an Africa leather and MM. I'm past due in ordering it...and Deep Blue is amazing. I totally get everyone's love for it! This is an order I will be super anxious to receive. 

I feel the same about Nabuk and MM...I will pair a Nabuk leather with the MM style for fall, I think. I am having a suede/nubuck moment, and 
I saw Colette's Nabuck MM and almost passed out from the gorgeousness (is that a word? Lol).


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Had to photoshop it for fun! Original Daphne on left, new (imaginary) E/W Daphne on right... approximately 2" shorter and 3" wider.
> View attachment 3404759



This imaginary bag is great!  You should share it with Colette and maybe she will suggest the idea to Marco. 

It reminds me of a bag Louis Vuitton sold years ago, the Popincourt. I love the ladylike silhouette.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's the Plum Pebbled Midi Divina and Lead Africa Midi Selene. Love them both. I included size comparisons. Very similar in size. MD is longer on top. Similar depth. MS is a bit taller. MD has longer, thinner straps. MD has 3 outside pockets, all of which are of useful size. Love both leathers! Will carry MD this week and post more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3404784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404788



I love these and the plum pebbled in midi Divina is really wonderful! I think I may need to get one of these since I do not have one! Will love to hear your report after carrying her!

All lovely!! I am liking the Penelope to help organize things in my bags...I have the Celeste one in my bag currently!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's the Plum Pebbled Midi Divina and Lead Africa Midi Selene. Love them both. I included size comparisons. Very similar in size. MD is longer on top. Similar depth. MS is a bit taller. MD has longer, thinner straps. MD has 3 outside pockets, all of which are of useful size. Love both leathers! Will carry MD this week and post more pics.



Your Divina Midi is so pretty!  I really like the plum pebbled leather in this style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> This imaginary bag is great!  You should share it with Colette and maybe she will suggest the idea to Marco.
> 
> It reminds me of a bag Louis Vuitton sold years ago, the Popincourt. I love the ladylike silhouette.
> 
> View attachment 3404828



Wow - blast from the past! I had the precursor to this bag - a vintage LV Triangle bag, many moons ago and sold it. It was really cool and I often think I should have kept it.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - blast from the past! I had the precursor to this bag - a vintage LV Triangle bag, many moons ago and sold it. It was really cool and I often think I should have kept it.


I remember the Triangle.  It was very cool in the Epi leather. 

Your Minerva Midi in Blue Africa will be so very cool.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's the Plum Pebbled Midi Divina and Lead Africa Midi Selene. Love them both. I included size comparisons. Very similar in size. MD is longer on top. Similar depth. MS is a bit taller. MD has longer, thinner straps. MD has 3 outside pockets, all of which are of useful size. Love both leathers! Will carry MD this week and post more pics.
> 
> View attachment 3404784
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404785
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404786
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404787
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404788


Gorgeous!!  Love that plum - so excited for my plum Angelica now.  Lead Selene is awesome too!


----------



## jxwilliams

tenKrat said:


> What leathers are you considering?
> 
> I hear ya. The only person who gets my handbag obsession is @lenie.



I love the taupe!  A great year round/ neutral color.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here are my newbies! First, Aquamarine Penelope and Deep Blue Africa Flora. My KS wallet is here for size comparison. I can get my full size wallet inside the Penelope, which is terrific and makes it especially



Thanks for posting your beauties!! I really like Plum Midi Divina and the Lead leather is also growing on me. Now I want your bags!!!


----------



## djfmn

Luvallbags I love the midi Divina in plum. The leather is stunning and it is a great size. As you already know I have the same midi Selene and it is one of my all time favorite bags. The Aquamarine Penelope and Deep Blue Africa Flora are both gorgeous love the color leather. Enjoy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks for the great comments, everyone! I definitely understand the love for the pebbled leathers now...there will be more in my future. Plum is such a happy color. Much like the Tangerine and Tuscan Yellow nappas, it cheers me up. Glad I got it, and I think I will like the midi Divina style.

This is my second midi Selene...sold the last one as it didn't work for me. I was not in love with the leather and size...but I put my stuff in this one and the size seems fine. We'll see! The lead africa leather is very soft and pliable, which I like. The bronze africa on my full size selene is pretty stiff. 

The Penelope is awesome and I am so glad I got something in Athene. I was not crazy about the Athene colors, and told Colette I would love to see more Athene in the future, especially in dark colors. I love a good crackly glazed leather.

The blue africa flora is so great. I got an all-leather strap, and I like it. I will probably use primarily as a pouch or wristlet, maybe even a wallet. I see another Flora in my future too. Love the card slots!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Carried Midi Divina today. I really like this style! It's comfortable and holds a good amount for a work day. I recommend it! I look forward to the pebbled leather softening up as I use it.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Carried Midi Divina today. I really like this style! It's comfortable and holds a good amount for a work day. I recommend it! I look forward to the pebbled leather softening up as I use it.


Does the Midi Divina have top zipper closure?  I may order this style some time later.  Considering nappa as well since that is my fave MM leather.


----------



## msd_bags

Carrying this today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Does the Midi Divina have top zipper closure?  I may order this style some time later.  Considering nappa as well since that is my fave MM leather.



Yes, it zips closed on top. It would be lovely in nappa!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, it zips closed on top. It would be lovely in nappa!


Thanks! I hope a money tree suddenly appears in my pocket garden so I can order this asap.


----------



## Juliemvis

msd_bags said:


> Does the Midi Divina have top zipper closure?  I may order this style some time later.  Considering nappa as well since that is my fave MM leather.



I had mini Divina in nappa & in  pebbled leather . I sold my nappa  it looked better than  pebbled but I just found it to heavy . Lovely bag though [emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

FYI, ladies who are interested...I emailed Colette about the possibility of getting more Tangerine Nappa...please email her if you too are interested and she will pass the interest along to Marco. If he can bring it back, I'm in for another Tangerine bag for sure.


----------



## msd_bags

Juliemvis said:


> I had mini Divina in nappa & in  pebbled leather . I sold my nappa  it looked better than  pebbled but I just found it to heavy . Lovely bag though [emoji7]


I remember your bag(s). I got interested but there were other priorities then.  Which did you think was heavier, the nappa or the pebbled?


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> FYI, ladies who are interested...I emailed Colette about the possibility of getting more Tangerine Nappa...please email her if you too are interested and she will pass the interest along to Marco. If he can bring it back, I'm in for another Tangerine bag for sure.


I love love the look of that tangerine, but, I've had 2 orange bags (other brands) which I realized I didn't reach for, even if they would go well with an outfit.  So I'm a bit wary of getting another orange bag.


----------



## djfmn

I love orange bags I have an orange Zhoe in nappa that I absolutely love. I never thought I would like having an orange bag but I use it all the time. If I did not already have one I would definitely consider the tangarine. My next bag is definitely the jade. I love that green it is such a fun color.


----------



## Odebdo

Wine Africa is in the house!!!!

Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!

I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.

This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!


----------



## Odebdo

I will also say I got hit with customs  for the first time ever in all my years buying overseas items. My postman did not collect it but I do not think he saw it, so I am going to ask him tomorrow. I would just go up to the post office and pay, but I don't want my postman to get in trouble since I don't think he was supposed to release the package without payment. My sample sale Merinos Angelica was also inside so total customs is $75...ouch. Considering I have never had to pay before I am good paying! But just FYI, customs fees can happen in the US even if 99% of the time they don't!


----------



## renza

Odebdo said:


> I will also say I got hit with customs  for the first time ever in all my years buying overseas items. My postman did not collect it but I do not think he saw it, so I am going to ask him tomorrow. I would just go up to the post office and pay, but I don't want my postman to get in trouble since I don't think he was supposed to release the package without payment. My sample sale Merinos Angelica was also inside so total customs is $75...ouch. Considering I have never had to pay before I am good paying! But just FYI, customs fees can happen in the US even if 99% of the time they don't!


Yep, I got hit with customs the second time I ordered from Massaccesi, which was also only the second time I had ever made an international purchase! Luck of the draw.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

renza said:


> Yep, I got hit with customs the second time I ordered from Massaccesi, which was also only the second time I had ever made an international purchase! Luck of the draw.



My understanding is that the de minimis in the US is US$800. So if the value of your goods is below that, you should be safe. Depending on how much the customs fee is, you might be better off shipping individual bags separately. https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800

I live in Canada where the de minimis is C$20 (nope, I didn't forget to add a zero). So needless to say, I'm having my first Massaccesi shipped to a friend in the US who will bring it to me on his next visit. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> Wine Africa is in the house!!!!
> 
> Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!
> 
> I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.
> 
> This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407430
> 
> View attachment 3407431



How beautiful! My wine Africa bags are still in Italy. I'm anxiously waiting for this box. I also had to pay customs once and I had boxes before and after that costed more so I can't figure out how they determine when to charge customs. All of my orders are less than $800.


----------



## Odebdo

NamkhaDrolma said:


> My understanding is that the de minimis in the US is US$800. So if the value of your goods is below that, you should be safe. Depending on how much the customs fee is, you might be better off shipping individual bags separately. https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800
> 
> I live in Canada where the de minimis is C$20 (nope, I didn't forget to add a zero). So needless to say, I'm having my first Massaccesi shipped to a friend in the US who will bring it to me on his next visit. It will be worth the wait.



Yea...I know other countries have it rougher on duties and fees...this is valued at $711 so under $800 and I have had boxes holding 4 bags valued at more than $800 and no fees...I honestly think it is luck of the draw and it was time my number came up! I hope it is infrequent!!

What bag are you waiting on??


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> How beautiful! My wine Africa bags are still in Italy. I'm anxiously waiting for this box. I also had to pay customs once and I had boxes before and after that costed more so I can't figure out how they determine when to charge customs. All of my orders are less than $800.



What bags did you get in wine Africa again? It is lovely!!

Yea...I honestly think it is just luck of the draw (or lack thereof) on customs in the US. Like I said, I have gotten MANY boxes from Italy and England over many years...never been hit by customs before so I am not complaining just putting it out there that is does happen!


----------



## lenie

I ordered the wine Africa in the Aphrodite and regular Soulmate and the deep blue Africa in the Rua Angelica.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Wine Africa is in the house!!!!
> 
> Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!
> 
> I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.
> 
> This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407430
> 
> View attachment 3407431


Gorgeous!! I am loving the Selene style more every time I wear mine.  Love it with the gunmetal hardware


----------



## clu0984

Is the wine Africa similar to the bronze Africa?  I ordered one in the angel but thought it was more wine in color than brown


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Wine Africa is in the house!!!!
> 
> Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!
> 
> I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.
> 
> This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407430
> 
> View attachment 3407431



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I will also say I got hit with customs  for the first time ever in all my years buying overseas items. My postman did not collect it but I do not think he saw it, so I am going to ask him tomorrow. I would just go up to the post office and pay, but I don't want my postman to get in trouble since I don't think he was supposed to release the package without payment. My sample sale Merinos Angelica was also inside so total customs is $75...ouch. Considering I have never had to pay before I am good paying! But just FYI, customs fees can happen in the US even if 99% of the time they don't!



Ugh! I have been waiting for this to happen.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> I will also say I got hit with customs  for the first time ever in all my years buying overseas items. My postman did not collect it but I do not think he saw it, so I am going to ask him tomorrow. I would just go up to the post office and pay, but I don't want my postman to get in trouble since I don't think he was supposed to release the package without payment. My sample sale Merinos Angelica was also inside so total customs is $75...ouch. Considering I have never had to pay before I am good paying! But just FYI, customs fees can happen in the US even if 99% of the time they don't!


Oooh! This is scary! I had no idea about possible customs fees.    I will keep my fingers crossed I don't get dinged.


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Is the wine Africa similar to the bronze Africa?  I ordered one in the angel but thought it was more wine in color than brown



I can try to get bronze out and take a picture with this one but it will probably be this weekend.

But the wine is definitely red, but yes there are brown undertones. But it is wine.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Odebdo said:


> Yea...I know other countries have it rougher on duties and fees...this is valued at $711 so under $800 and I have had boxes holding 4 bags valued at more than $800 and no fees...I honestly think it is luck of the draw and it was time my number came up! I hope it is infrequent!!
> 
> What bag are you waiting on??



Bummer you got dinged. But your Selene is stunning. 

I'm waiting for Minerva in Tuscan yellow nappa [emoji258][emoji272][emoji295]️

Just ordered over the weekend so it'll be a while yet...


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> I can try to get bronze out and take a picture with this one but it will probably be this weekend.
> 
> But the wine is definitely red, but yes there are brown undertones. But it is wine.



Whew.  Didn't want to repeat a color.  Can't wait to see a side by side comparison

Congrats on your lovely bags!


----------



## mkpurselover

My plum Angelica and teal mini Pen have shipped already!!  Its only been two weeks since I ordered.  So excited


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> My plum Angelica and teal mini Pen have shipped already!!  Its only been two weeks since I ordered.  So excited



Plum Angelica sounds like heaven can't wait to see X


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> My plum Angelica and teal mini Pen have shipped already!!  Its only been two weeks since I ordered.  So excited



I think Plum Angelica will be lovely!!!


----------



## Miss BB

Kate Spade......SMALL LODEN.
thoughts ??? keep or return...color too bright ??? tags still on.


----------



## mkpurselover

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 3409293
> 
> Kate Spade......SMALL LODEN.
> thoughts ??? keep or return...color too bright ??? tags still on.


The color is gorgeous, I love bright! But I think you posted on the wrong thread?


----------



## Miss BB

mkpurselover said:


> The color is gorgeous, I love bright! But I think you posted on the wrong thread?


oh my gosh, i sure did ! sorry...let me figure out how to delete it !!


----------



## Odebdo

Miss BB said:


> oh my gosh, i sure did ! sorry...let me figure out how to delete it !!



Message one of the miderators and tell the, the post number (8525) in the Massaccesi thread needs to be deleted and they will do it, or go back and edit your post yourself and just erase it and put accidental post error or a dot or something and save it.


----------



## renza

NamkhaDrolma said:


> My understanding is that the de minimis in the US is US$800. So if the value of your goods is below that, you should be safe. Depending on how much the customs fee is, you might be better off shipping individual bags separately. https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800
> 
> I live in Canada where the de minimis is C$20 (nope, I didn't forget to add a zero). So needless to say, I'm having my first Massaccesi shipped to a friend in the US who will bring it to me on his next visit. It will be worth the wait.


You can still get charged customs (packages selected at random) for amounts lower than that. I only had ordered one purse, and the total sales amount was less than $300. It's really luck of the draw with USPS.


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> You can still get charged customs (packages selected at random) for amounts lower than that. I only had ordered one purse, and the total sales amount was less than $300. It's really luck of the draw with USPS.



Is it truly random or is it the way a particular package is labeled?


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it truly random or is it the way a particular package is labeled?



My box was the same as they always have been...just this one had an orange pocket with a customs bill stuck on one side. So nothing different from Massaccesi.


----------



## renza

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it truly random or is it the way a particular package is labeled?


I agree with Odebdo, nothing unusual about the box or label. Value of the contents was clearly stated, and it was below $300. USPS can charge customs on any international package, and they do, at random, although clearly don't often bother with the lower value ones. I think my customs charge was only around $30.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Wine Africa is in the house!!!!
> 
> Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!
> 
> I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.
> 
> This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407430
> 
> View attachment 3407431


Gorgeous love this leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I will also say I got hit with customs  for the first time ever in all my years buying overseas items. My postman did not collect it but I do not think he saw it, so I am going to ask him tomorrow. I would just go up to the post office and pay, but I don't want my postman to get in trouble since I don't think he was supposed to release the package without payment. My sample sale Merinos Angelica was also inside so total customs is $75...ouch. Considering I have never had to pay before I am good paying! But just FYI, customs fees can happen in the US even if 99% of the time they don't!


I have never had to pay customs with USPS but with DHL I paid every time and ouch it hurt.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

renza said:


> Yep, I got hit with customs the second time I ordered from Massaccesi, which was also only the second time I had ever made an international purchase! Luck of the draw.


It is definitely luck of the draw with USPS. DHL I always paid customs.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

NamkhaDrolma said:


> My understanding is that the de minimis in the US is US$800. So if the value of your goods is below that, you should be safe. Depending on how much the customs fee is, you might be better off shipping individual bags separately. https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/2016-03-11-000000/de-minimis-value-increases-800
> 
> I live in Canada where the de minimis is C$20 (nope, I didn't forget to add a zero). So needless to say, I'm having my first Massaccesi shipped to a friend in the US who will bring it to me on his next visit. It will be worth the wait.


Thanks for posting that link it was really interesting to get that information.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Wine Africa is in the house!!!!
> 
> Bad shots as it is overcast today and I am in the office under fluorescent lighting...but I still wanted to share!!
> 
> I got a midi zip Selene in wine Africa and dark gunmetal hardware, standard grey lining.
> 
> This leather seems to morph in color depending on the light so my iPhone pictures are not the best, but still wanted to share since nobody has gotten theirs yet!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3407430
> 
> View attachment 3407431


Odebdo do you think this leather is more for a winter climate or is it versatile enough to wear winter and summer?

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Odebdo do you think this leather is more for a winter climate or is it versatile enough to wear winter and summer?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



I do think it is more fall/winter...I showed my co-worker and she said it was a fall bag.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I do think it is more fall/winter...I showed my co-worker and she said it was a fall bag.


Thanks I thought it might be but I love the color. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My box was the same as they always have been...just this one had an orange pocket with a customs bill stuck on one side. So nothing different from Massaccesi.





renza said:


> I agree with Odebdo, nothing unusual about the box or label. Value of the contents was clearly stated, and it was below $300. USPS can charge customs on any international package, and they do, at random, although clearly don't often bother with the lower value ones. I think my customs charge was only around $30.



Thanks for the info!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!



Oh, no!  I feel your pain!


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!


This is torture!!! I've had to wait to see my box too even if already received at home.  But only a few days and not 3 weeks.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!



Oh no! That's a long time. Glad it arrived safely though.


----------



## Odebdo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!



That is a lesson in the virtue of patience that I am not sure I could stand!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, this is one definition of agony.  DH sent me a photo of my package from Italy he picked up from the post office today, but I am 450 miles from home for the next three weeks.  THREE WEEKS!  It will not be easy to wait that long to see my first Massaccesi.  Aaaaagh!


Omg, what frustration!!
I, however, just heard via text that my box is in Seattle today.  This means I should have tomorrow!  I will be at the post office first thing in the morning to pick it up as I won't be home for delivery.


----------



## clu0984

My Africa wine angel is here!  I really like the leather on this style!!


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> My Africa wine angel is here!  I really like the leather on this style!!


I wanna see!! Could you post some pics please?  Thanks!


----------



## clu0984

Will take one tomorrow


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Hi everyone, I am late to the game, and haven't posted here in a while.  I was so sad when Jackie ended BE.  But, a few minutes ago, I was curious about the new MM bag hype and started scrolling the site.  I was stunned when I saw resemblances to BE bags, did a bit of googling, and Oh My Gosh!  It's Jackie's Marco!  I get to design my own bags again!  I hope they add some brighter colors to the mix.


----------



## msd_bags

I've posted this in other threads, let me post also here. My Light Grey Midi Minerva in pebbled leather. It has developed a nice slouch! (No uneven colors, just lighting) I've had this since April 2015. I have lots of others bags I rotate, so this is lightly used.


----------



## clu0984

Quick shots in my office.  Will take better ones after work


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots in my office.  Will take better ones after


Beautiful!!! Is there strong brown undertone?


----------



## clu0984

Definitely strong brown undertone but some red in it as well


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots in my office.  Will take better ones after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414800
> View attachment 3414801



Beautiful!! I think the Angel is a much under rated style for MM...love my midi in lead and thus looks beautiful!! 

Congrats on a lovely bag!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Wine Africa is stunning.  It's difficult to tell in the photos, cu0984, did you do a custom mod to remove the tassels from the sides of Angel?


----------



## mkpurselover

There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414980
> View attachment 3414982



Those turned out beautifully!!! I love plum pebbled on Angelica!!!

Congrats on another lovely addition to your MM collection!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414980
> View attachment 3414982



Omg.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] lovely colour xx ..mod shots pls [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Those turned out beautifully!!! I love plum pebbled on Angelica!!!
> 
> Congrats on another lovely addition to your MM collection!


Thanks!  I've already received several compliments.


Juliemvis said:


> Omg.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] lovely colour xx ..mod shots pls [emoji12][emoji12]


Later this afternoon!
Thanks!


----------



## clu0984

Here's a modeling of the angel.  Love it!  This is full size.  Told Marco no tassels and extended handles by 3 inches.  This is a VERY light bag.

Also took picture to compare with full size Selene in Africa bronze


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots in my office.  Will take better ones after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414800
> View attachment 3414801





clu0984 said:


> Here's a modeling of the angel.  Love it!  This is full size.  Told Marco no tassels and extended handles by 3 inches.  This is a VERY light bag.
> 
> Also took picture to compare with full size Selene in Africa bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415386
> View attachment 3415387



Absolutely stunning! Congrats! Gorgeous style and leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414980
> View attachment 3414982



Wow! Plum pebbled is wonderful in so many styles! Love it in this leather. Enjoy!


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)


Your Angelica is gorgeous!!! Worthy of compliments!



clu0984 said:


> Here's a modeling of the angel.  Love it!  This is full size.  Told Marco no tassels and extended handles by 3 inches.  This is a VERY light bag.
> 
> Also took picture to compare with full size Selene in Africa bronze


Thanks for the modshot!!  Love it!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Here's a modeling of the angel.  Love it!  This is full size.  Told Marco no tassels and extended handles by 3 inches.  This is a VERY light bag.
> 
> Also took picture to compare with full size Selene in Africa bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415386
> View attachment 3415387



Gorgeous!! And if that is your closet...I have closet and bag envy lol


----------



## mkpurselover

A quick model shot.  I have so many clothes this bag will go with.  And it's definitely an all season color (for me anyway).  My nail polish matches today


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Your love of color is so great, MKPurseLover.  You bring the brightness to the Washington gray.


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> A quick model shot.  I have so many clothes this bag will go with.  And it's definitely an all season color (for me anyway).  My nail polish matches today
> View attachment 3415696



Love it .i really need this bag [emoji3][emoji3] did you have the inside compartment with yours .


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I've posted this in other threads, let me post also here. My Light Grey Midi Minerva in pebbled leather. It has developed a nice slouch! (No uneven colors, just lighting) I've had this since April 2015. I have lots of others bags I rotate, so this is lightly used.
> View attachment 3414551


This is gorgeous. Love the color and it is slouching nicely.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots in my office.  Will take better ones after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414800
> View attachment 3414801


This is gorgeous love the color and the style. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> There here!!  Plum Angelica and teal mini Pen! Love the pebbled leathers .  I'm now on ban island (until I see the new fall MM's)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414980
> View attachment 3414982


MKpurselover this is beautiful. The plum leather is such a great pop of color and I love the Angelica style. Also love the teal mini Pen. Enjoy your great new bags.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Here's a modeling of the angel.  Love it!  This is full size.  Told Marco no tassels and extended handles by 3 inches.  This is a VERY light bag.
> 
> Also took picture to compare with full size Selene in Africa bronze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415386
> View attachment 3415387


Love your new bag it is such a great color and I agree that the Angel is an underrated bag from MM. The more I see it the more I like it.


----------



## clu0984

I really like the angel- light, understated, practical.  The full size is quite roomy and likely will get a midi size for non work days/weekends


----------



## mkpurselover

Claudia Herzog said:


> Your love of color is so great, MKPurseLover.  You bring the brightness to the Washington gray.


Thank you!  I am a bright color person at heart, and when I moved here I said no black (or much grey) as its dreary enough outside most of the year.



Juliemvis said:


> Love it .i really need this bag [emoji3][emoji3] did you have the inside compartment with yours .


Yes it does have the middle compartment, and the other regular compartments.  I like places to securely store things 



djfmn said:


> MKpurselover this is beautiful. The plum leather is such a great pop of color and I love the Angelica style. Also love the teal mini Pen. Enjoy your great new bags.


Thank you, I'm loving the colors and the pebbled leathers.


----------



## lenie

Just received my new MM bags today- wine Africa Aphrodite and Soulmate and Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica and small Penelope. The wine Africa is amazing! It's a burgundy with bronze/brown undertones. The Rua Angelica is the perfect size - bigger than the original but not too big. Pictures to come this weekend!! I'm in MM heaven!!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Just received my new MM bags today- wine Africa Aphrodite and Soulmate and Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica and small Penelope. The wine Africa is amazing! It's a burgundy with bronze/brown undertones. The Rua Angelica is the perfect size - bigger than the original but not too big. Pictures to come this weekend!! I'm in MM heaven!!



Can't wait to see that Rua Angelica!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I will be refreshing all weekend until the photos arrive.  What a mother lode that package from Italy must have felt like to open.


----------



## djfmn

Lenie I will be patiently waiting to see the photos of your lovely new MM bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am ordering a Rua Angelica with this weekend's promo. 

Promo on the blog!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just received my new MM bags today- wine Africa Aphrodite and Soulmate and Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica and small Penelope. The wine Africa is amazing! It's a burgundy with bronze/brown undertones. The Rua Angelica is the perfect size - bigger than the original but not too big. Pictures to come this weekend!! I'm in MM heaven!!



Can't wait to see these! I am definitely getting a Rua Angelica now!


----------



## jxwilliams

Tempted to order my midi Minerva with the promo....or to be good and wait[emoji51]


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I am ordering a Rua Angelica with this weekend's promo.
> 
> Promo on the blog!!



What leather??

I'm going to order something as they got Tangerine nappa back in....did Colette email you??


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> Tempted to order my midi Minerva with the promo....or to be good and wait[emoji51]



Always nice to get a free something when ordering so I would grab it now if you can swing it...what leather are you wanting?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> What leather??
> 
> I'm going to order something as they got Tangerine nappa back in....did Colette email you??



Yes she did!! That's what I'm getting! I adore that leather.


----------



## jxwilliams

Odebdo said:


> Always nice to get a free something when ordering so I would grab it now if you can swing it...what leather are you wanting?



Well I really love the taupe pebbled leather!  I have the large Minerva in bronze Africa but it's just a bit big for me.  I keep bonking into things at the store


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> Well I really love the taupe pebbled leather!  I have the large Minerva in bronze Africa but it's just a bit big for me.  I keep bonking into things at the store



Taupe pebbled is one of my favorite leathers MM has offered!!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes she did!! That's what I'm getting! I adore that leather.



Beautiful!!!

I am probably going to get a midi Soulmate in it...would be my first one in nappa and I think the contrasting brown nappa handles and gold hardware will look great with the tangerine nappa!! I'm going to sleep on it and order tomorrow!


----------



## jxwilliams

Odebdo said:


> Taupe pebbled is one of my favorite leathers MM has offered!!!



I think so too!  I had a taupe soulmate but it was just too big for me.  I never forgot the leather though [emoji13]


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> I think so too!  I had a taupe soulmate but it was just too big for me.  I never forgot the leather though [emoji13]



I have an Aphrodite in it...gorgeous! I should get that out to carry sometime soon!


----------



## jxwilliams

Odebdo said:


> I have an Aphrodite in it...gorgeous! I should get that out to carry sometime soon!



Yes!  You absolutely should!  It's the perfect year round color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Beautiful!!!
> 
> I am probably going to get a midi Soulmate in it...would be my first one in nappa and I think the contrasting brown nappa handles and gold hardware will look great with the tangerine nappa!! I'm going to sleep on it and order tomorrow!



I love my midi Soulmate in nappa. I have it in tuscan yellow with matching handles...[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

jxwilliams said:


> Well I really love the taupe pebbled leather!  I have the large Minerva in bronze Africa but it's just a bit big for me.  I keep bonking into things at the store



Aah I love taupe too. Great choice!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Now I'm rethinking thanks to you ladies...maybe I get a Selene Midi in Tangerine and a Rua Angelica in Taupe! Tough decisions, lol. 

Does anyone have a selene or selene midi in nappa?


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Now I'm rethinking thanks to you ladies...maybe I get a Selene Midi in Tangerine and a Rua Angelica in Taupe! Tough decisions, lol.
> 
> Does anyone have a selene or selene midi in nappa?



I have a midi Selene in smoke grey nappa. Wears very well! She went on a trip with me and she still looked well after.


----------



## lenie

Here are my newest MM bags:

1) Wine Africa Soulmate with Dark Brown Nappa handles





2) Wine Africa Aphrodite



3) Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica



4) comparison of sizes between Rua Angelica(deep Blue Africa) and Angelica(tangerine nappa)






With the promotion, I am going to order the Rua Angelica and Flora in Wine Africa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I have a midi Selene in smoke grey nappa. Wears very well! She went on a trip with me and she still looked well after.
> View attachment 3418005



Awesome! Thanks for sharing - very helpful!


----------



## leechiyong

Stunning selections!  Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Here are my newest MM bags:
> 
> 1) Wine Africa Soulmate with Dark Brown Nappa handles
> 
> 
> 2) Wine Africa Aphrodite
> 
> 
> 3) Deep Blue Africa Rua Angelica
> 
> 
> 4) comparison of sizes between Rua Angelica(deep Blue Africa) and Angelica(tangerine nappa)
> 
> 
> With the promotion, I am going to order the Rua Angelica and Flora in Wine Africa.


Thanks for the pics Lenie! I love seeing Aphrodite in Africa leathers.

So the Rua Angelica is not much wider (horizontal length) than the Angelica? With the stated dimensions, I feel it is a lot bigger overall. Is this not so? Thanks!!


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the pics Lenie! I love seeing Aphrodite in Africa leathers.
> 
> So the Rua Angelica is not much wider (horizontal length) than the Angelica? With the stated dimensions, I feel it is a lot bigger overall. Is this not so? Thanks!!



The Rua is taller than the original. The width is very similar and the depth is a little bigger. I ordered this one without the center compartment so it feels a lot roomier. I like the Rua size because it does hold more but is not too big.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Lenie, how gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the pics Lenie! I love seeing Aphrodite in Africa leathers.
> 
> So the Rua Angelica is not much wider (horizontal length) than the Angelica? With the stated dimensions, I feel it is a lot bigger overall. Is this not so? Thanks!!





lenie said:


> The Rua is taller than the original. The width is very similar and the depth is a little bigger. I ordered this one without the center compartment so it feels a lot roomier. I like the Rua size because it does hold more but is not too big.



This is good to know...if it's not wider, then it's not going to work for me. Taller doesn't help me fit more in the bag. I don't like to stack my items.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> This is good to know...if it's not wider, then it's not going to work for me. Taller doesn't help me fit more in the bag. I don't like to stack my items.



The Rua is only 1.5" wider at the base. Taking out the center compartment makes it a lot roomier.


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm hoping they still have plum pebbled in stock. If they do, I'll be adding another Selene to my collection with an Octane Penelope Midi.


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> I really like the angel- light, understated, practical.  The full size is quite roomy and likely will get a midi size for non work days/weekends


I got mine from the sample sale in Aqua pebbled. I totally agree - it is a lovely workday bag and I can't believe how light it is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm really really tempted by the angel & you guys describing it as light is not helping me avoid temptation! But perhaps Africa leather will make it heavy. I'm considering the midi size to help keep me from overpacking and weighing down my shoulder. The 3 external pockets are right up my alley and I emailed Collete to see if they can do additional pockets on the sides but then I saw the pleated detail on the side and am thinking my request would take away from the beauty of the bag even if they would accommodate such a dramatic customization. 
I do think the crossbody strap done zhoe style with 5 rectangular chain links on the ends of the strap would add a little something special, but not look *too* fussy or just 'too much.'... What do you guys think?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and question for you long time fans - have they ever made wallets? I love the phoebe wristlet/crossbody micro bag and I know it has card slots but.....it wouldn't work as an actual day to day wallet as is.  it is awfully close to the 'wallet on chain' convertible/triple duty SLG wristlet/wallet/crossbody bag I'm looking to add to my collection, so I'm hoping there's a chance to get one from MM.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> The Rua is only 1.5" wider at the base. Taking out the center compartment makes it a lot roomier.


It may not be too big after all. I wonder about the height of 14".  I even asked Colette if that was correct. Would you have the height of the bag taken from the center? And if possible, a modshot please?  Thanks so much!!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and question for you long time fans - have they ever made wallets? I love the phoebe wristlet/crossbody micro bag and I know it has card slots but.....it wouldn't work as an actual day to day wallet as is.  it is awfully close to the 'wallet on chain' convertible/triple duty SLG wristlet/wallet/crossbody bag I'm looking to add to my collection, so I'm hoping there's a chance to get one from MM.


No wallet so far from MM.


----------



## soramillay

Just placed my order for a pearl grey pebbled Angelica with silver lining and hw. Have been wanting a grey bag for a long time! My midi Penelope will be in cameo rose with silver hw.


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm hoping they still have plum pebbled in stock. If they do, I'll be adding another Selene to my collection with an Octane Penelope Midi.


I just received my plum Angelica, and LuvAllBags received a plum Divina on the 9th, so there is still some left!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a midi Selene in Tangerine nappa. Standard lining, silver hw. My medium Penelope will be Octane with silver hw. 

I think I'm passing on the Rua Angelica style...don't think I can make it work. Glad I figured that out before I ordered.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> I just received my plum Angelica, and LuvAllBags received a plum Divina on the 9th, so there is still some left!



Yep, there should be...it was available pretty recently.


----------



## djfmn

Lenie your bags are just gorgeous. My first MM bag was an Aphrodite and I love that style. The Africa wine is a stunning leather I love both of your bags they are beautiful. I also love the Africa blue Angelica it is stunning. I am drooling over these amazing bags. Love them all enjoy using them.


----------



## djfmn

Luvallbags that tangerine midi Selene will be amazing. I am torn between whether I should get a jade Angelica or stick with a midi Selene. I love love love the midi Selene and I am apprehensive about getting an Angelica as much as I love the look of it I really do not believe it will work for me. So it will probably be a jade midi Selene for me.


----------



## djfmn

I have a midi Soulmate in nappa. I love it is the peachy pink or salmony pink nappy leather with brown handles. It is such a gorgeous bag in a really fun color. One of my favorite. Heck who am I kidding they are all my favorite!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Soulmate in nappa. I love it is the peachy pink or salmony pink nappy leather with brown handles. It is such a gorgeous bag in a really fun color. One of my favorite. Heck who am I kidding they are all my favorite!!!



I also have a mid Soulmate in nappa and I love it. That leather works really well in the Soulmate style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Luvallbags that tangerine midi Selene will be amazing. I am torn between whether I should get a jade Angelica or stick with a midi Selene. I love love love the midi Selene and I am apprehensive about getting an Angelica as much as I love the look of it I really do not believe it will work for me. So it will probably be a jade midi Selene for me.



I say stick with what you love. I should give myself that advice more often!


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm really really tempted by the angel & you guys describing it as light is not helping me avoid temptation! But perhaps Africa leather will make it heavy. I'm considering the midi size to help keep me from overpacking and weighing down my shoulder. The 3 external pockets are right up my alley and I emailed Collete to see if they can do additional pockets on the sides but then I saw the pleated detail on the side and am thinking my request would take away from the beauty of the bag even if they would accommodate such a dramatic customization.
> I do think the crossbody strap done zhoe style with 5 rectangular chain links on the ends of the strap would add a little something special, but not look *too* fussy or just 'too much.'... What do you guys think?



I have a lead africa angel midis and do not think it is heavy. I love the style and outside pockets. I did modify mine to have no tassels. I agree that you would not want side pockets s the detail on the side is beautiful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Odebdo said:


> I have a lead africa angel midis and do not think it is heavy. I love the style and outside pockets. I did modify mine to have no tassels. I agree that you would not want side pockets s the detail on the side is beautiful.


Thank you for your input! 
I'm so close to buying it, but just short funded and scheming a justification ....


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and question for you long time fans - have they ever made wallets? I love the phoebe wristlet/crossbody micro bag and I know it has card slots but.....it wouldn't work as an actual day to day wallet as is.  it is awfully close to the 'wallet on chain' convertible/triple duty SLG wristlet/wallet/crossbody bag I'm looking to add to my collection, so I'm hoping there's a chance to get one from MM.



I use Flora as a wallet...i take off the wristlet strap and love using it as a wallet. I do have a circle coin purse that fits inside and it carries all the cards I need (i carry 4 cards and my DL and ins cards- so some of these are grouped in the back pocket as there are only 3 slots and the deeper pocket)...and I can fit my checkbook, cash, receipts all no problem!

I like Flora over Phoebe due to the zipper closure on Flora.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I use Flora as a wallet...i take off the wristlet strap and love using it as a wallet. I do have a circle coin purse that fits inside and it carries all the cards I need (i carry 4 cards and my DL and ins cards- so some of these are grouped in the back pocket as there are only 3 slots and the deeper pocket)...and I can fit my checkbook, cash, receipts all no problem!
> 
> I like Flora over Phoebe due to the zipper closure on Flora.



Fyi, I was asking Colette about possible modifications to add more organization in a Flora, and she said a second set of the same card slots/pocket can be added to the opposite wall for a $20 upcharge. I would definitely do that to make Flora even more wallet-like. I got my Flora in Blue Africa and I love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would want to modify the phoebe to make it more wallet like, just a bit smaller or at least flatter (gusset instead of actual 2.5" side) so it is more like a WOC. Sigh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would want to modify the phoebe to make it more wallet like, just a bit smaller or at least flatter (gusset instead of actual 2.5" side) so it is more like a WOC. Sigh.



You can certainly ask, but they generally will only make modifications like changing strap length, adding/removing pockets, etc.  I've not seen them change the size or shape of bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I asked her. Nope.


----------



## Juliemvis

LuvAllBags said:


> You can certainly ask, but they generally will only make modifications like changing strap length, adding/removing pockets, etc.  I've not seen them change the size or shape of bags.



I changed my flora to be the same size as phoebe ,so it's more like a woc ,just doesn't have the flap still has the zipper X


----------



## djfmn

Pity I would also like it to be more wallet like. A little smaller a little thinner and with more credit card pockets. I am wondering if there is any chance of a wallet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Juliemvis said:


> I changed my flora to be the same size as phoebe ,so it's more like a woc ,just doesn't have the flap still has the zipper X


Really?! She told me they can't adjust dimensions because that requires new patterns to be made. I wanted flappy wallet type WOC.
They need to do a wallet!


----------



## Cowumbut

Rua Angelica in Blue Reef Nappa with extended handles to 9 inches (I'd do 7.5 if i order another one) dark grey lining and silver hardware. Very comfy on the shoulder and easy access in and out. Rolled handles do get in the way for cross body but that's my own fault.  Some comparison shots with my Selene Midi.  Larger opening on the Rua Angelica and the snaps are lovely to reach in the bag. It's a nice med-large sized bag.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

I managed to get the Brown nut nappa Zhoe in the sample sale. Awesome bag. I'm late to that party. I requested a shoulder strap for her based on the Minerva strap but the width of the Zhoe strap. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

Gorgeous bags, Cowumbut! The Rua looks great with in the nappa with long handles, very elegant! How are you storing it? I worry about squashing the rolled handles in my closet as there isn't much vertical space.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Gorgeous bags, Cowumbut! The Rua looks great with in the nappa with long handles, very elegant! How are you storing it? I worry about squashing the rolled handles in my closet as there isn't much vertical space.


Thank you!!! The Rua is quite lovely. I find it a good sized bag. In terms of storing her she hasn't gone away yet.  but likely I will stuff her with tissue and put her on her side with the handles pointing out to limit squishing. I do find they are quite pliable and should bounce back too if you wanted to gently fold them into the purse. Which I do sometimes if she's cross body. Probably not the best for long periods but here and there.


----------



## Cowumbut

And a quick shoulder shot.


----------



## mkpurselover

Cowumbut said:


> Rua Angelica in Blue Reef Nappa with extended handles to 9 inches (I'd do 7.5 if i order another one) dark grey lining and silver hardware. Very comfy on the shoulder and easy access in and out. Rolled handles do get in the way for cross body but that's my own fault.  Some comparison shots with my Selene Midi.  Larger opening on the Rua Angelica and the snaps are lovely to reach in the bag. It's a nice med-large sized bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420148
> View attachment 3420134
> View attachment 3420135



Gorgeous color, love it as an Angelica!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> I managed to get the Brown nut nappa Zhoe in the sample sale. Awesome bag. I'm late to that party. I requested a shoulder strap for her based on the Minerva strap but the width of the Zhoe strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420150
> View attachment 3420151
> View attachment 3420152
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Love this! And absolutely love your shoulder strap idea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Really?! She told me they can't adjust dimensions because that requires new patterns to be made. I wanted flappy wallet type WOC.
> They need to do a wallet!



They probably used the Phoebe pattern to make her Flora.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> And a quick shoulder shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420363


It looks fantastic on you! And you know what, I only just realized that the unique style of the handle attachments spell out two 'M's... MM! Marco is so clever, I love this type of super subtle logo.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> It looks fantastic on you! And you know what, I only just realized that the unique style of the handle attachments spell out two 'M's... MM! Marco is so clever, I love this type of super subtle logo.


Thank you! I'm 5'7" for reference.  Yes,  it's awesome the way Marco worked in the subtle branding. Love it too!


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> Gorgeous color, love it as an Angelica!


Thanks! Yes, that nappa colour was keeping me up at night.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Love this! And absolutely love your shoulder strap idea!


It's super handy and Marco as always did an amazing job.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> I managed to get the Brown nut nappa Zhoe in the sample sale. Awesome bag. I'm late to that party. I requested a shoulder strap for her based on the Minerva strap but the width of the Zhoe strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420150
> View attachment 3420151
> View attachment 3420152
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


The Minerva strap for your Zhoe is brilliant.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Funny that I want a zhoe strap on an angel midi.  musical straps!


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> And a quick shoulder shot.


Your Rua is so lovely!! Everything works!  I think I  like that 9" handle drop, especially if it is going to be used as a tote.  And many thanks for the modshot and comparison shots. I thought it was much larger since the dimension listed is 14+" in height. Since I have a midi Selene, I now have a fairly good idea of the size.  Plus, you described it as medium to large, and not large to extra large.
Now I'm confused if I will order Angelica or Rua Angelica (a few months from now).


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Funny that I want a zhoe strap on an angel midi.  musical straps!


I hear you! It's awesome to have the option. 


tenKrat said:


> The Minerva strap for your Zhoe is brilliant.


Thank you!


----------



## Cowumbut

msd_bags said:


> Your Rua is so lovely!! Everything works!  I think I  like that 9" handle drop, especially if it is going to be used as a tote.  And many thanks for the modshot and comparison shots. I thought it was much larger since the dimension listed is 14+" in height. Since I have a midi Selene, I now have a fairly good idea of the size.  Plus, you described it as medium to large, and not large to extra large.
> Now I'm confused if I will order Angelica or Rua Angelica (a few months from now).


Thank you!!! If I get a chance I shall pull out a Selene and give you those comparisons too. Definitely not large to xl....it's a lovely size actually. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

msd_bags said:


> Your Rua is so lovely!! Everything works!  I think I  like that 9" handle drop, especially if it is going to be used as a tote.  And many thanks for the modshot and comparison shots. I thought it was much larger since the dimension listed is 14+" in height. Since I have a midi Selene, I now have a fairly good idea of the size.  Plus, you described it as medium to large, and not large to extra large.
> Now I'm confused if I will order Angelica or Rua Angelica (a few months from now).


I'm carrying her today. She is larger than the Selene Midi but I don't find her as large as a Selene. ...I have my Roots wallet, HH glasses holder, Burberry sunnies and Flora case in it. Cell in side pocket and keys in zippered back pocket. There is room to toss a light sweater in on top and perhaps a few small items if you were shopping. The longer rolled handles sit nicely on the shoulder and I find them comfy. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> I'm carrying her today. She is larger than the Selene Midi but I don't find her as large as a Selene. ...I have my Roots wallet, HH glasses holder, Burberry sunnies and Flora case in it. Cell in side pocket and keys in zippered back pocket. There is room to toss a light sweater in on top and perhaps a few small items if you were shopping. The longer rolled handles sit nicely on the shoulder and I find them comfy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks for the review dear!!


----------



## Cowumbut

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the review dear!!


You are most welcome!


----------



## djfmn

Cowumbut said:


> Rua Angelica in Blue Reef Nappa with extended handles to 9 inches (I'd do 7.5 if i order another one) dark grey lining and silver hardware. Very comfy on the shoulder and easy access in and out. Rolled handles do get in the way for cross body but that's my own fault.  Some comparison shots with my Selene Midi.  Larger opening on the Rua Angelica and the snaps are lovely to reach in the bag. It's a nice med-large sized bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420148
> View attachment 3420134
> View attachment 3420135
> View attachment 3420136
> View attachment 3420139
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Cowumbut I love your Rua Angelica in Blue Reef.  Enjoy your gorgeous new bag. Love it.


----------



## Cowumbut

djfmn said:


> Cowumbut I love your Rua Angelica in Blue Reef.  Enjoy your gorgeous new bag. Love it.


Thank you! She was lovely to carry all day.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Massaccessi is currently out of Storm Gray Nabuck 

Colette said we need 4 bag orders for them to purchase more. I'm in, and we have interest from one other, so we need two more. If anyone else wants a Storm Gray Nabuck bag, email Colette!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can I ask angel midi users for their review? I have just spent half an hour searching and scrolling and not finding a lot of commentary about using it. More photos, especially in blue Africa, would be amazing! Mod shots in particular.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can I ask angel midi users for their review? I have just spent half an hour searching and scrolling and not finding a lot of commentary about using it. More photos, especially in blue Africa, would be amazing! Mod shots in particular.



I love my Angel Midi in Blue Africa! It is a great size and looks good both carried on the shoulder or as a crossbody. I carry my ipad in it all the time as well as wipes and diapers for DS when we go out to eat. It's my perfect MOTG bag.

i have posted photos and a mod photo in the photo reference thread, just go back a couple pages till you see them. Tenkrat has also taken mods of her Bronze Africa angel midi, and you can't have a better model really haha...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I found her pics but not yours this time. I did a few days ago but cannot seem to find it! Could you show a photo of it stuffed MOTG style?


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I found her pics but not yours this time. I did a few days ago but cannot seem to find it! Could you show a photo of it stuffed MOTG style?



They are on pg 7 of that thread. Hope this helps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I Found them! Thank you. I do love it but I'm wondering has massaccesi ever made any other bags with external pockets?


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I Found them! Thank you. I do love it but I'm wondering has massaccesi ever made any other bags with external pockets?


Zip Selene and zip Selene Midi has functional outside zip pockets. Divina and Divina midi....are two off the top of my head. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

If you go through the reference thread, you'll see probably all the designs ever produced. Some of them do, like the Angel and Minerva. For those that don't, it's possible to discuss with him the possibility of adding one. Didn't someone get him to add an external pocket on the back of the Daphne? I thought that really added to useability. The zip pockets on the Selene was also someone's idea (Moonfancy?). That's what we appreciate about Marco, he's willing to listen to our ideas even if they're not all feasible!


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> If you go through the reference thread, you'll see probably all the designs ever produced. Some of them do, like the Angel and Minerva. For those that don't, it's possible to discuss with him the possibility of adding one. Didn't someone get him to add an external pocket on the back of the Daphne? I thought that really added to useability. The zip pockets on the Selene was also someone's idea (Moonfancy?). That's what we appreciate about Marco, he's willing to listen to our ideas even if they're not all feasible!



Beautiful bag!  I do miss Moonfancy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love my midi Divina. It has outside pockets. Not heavy in pebbled leather. Not sure about how it would be in Africa. Selene Zip Midi is gorgeous in Africa.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm wondering, soramillay, if you can fit a toddler sippy cup in the front slip pocket?. That's what I think I would use for the two front pockets, a little water bottle for each little girl. I'm considering the back pocket being done with a zipper so one of the tassels can be hung from the zipper pull (the other hung off base of handle on other side....? Decent idea?), and I can put my wallet & cell in it and not worry about it falling out if by bag tips over. And swapping for zhoe chain strap. Anything jump to mind as problematic with this plan since you've used the bag and have experience with using it as a mom bag?


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm wondering, soramillay, if you can fit a toddler sippy cup in the front slip pocket?. That's what I think I would use for the two front pockets, a little water bottle for each little girl. I'm considering the back pocket being done with a zipper so one of the tassels can be hung from the zipper pull (the other hung off base of handle on other side....? Decent idea?), and I can put my wallet & cell in it and not worry about it falling out if by bag tips over. And swapping for zhoe chain strap. Anything jump to mind as problematic with this plan since you've used the bag and have experience with using it as a mom bag?



BagGirl, I just checked and I'm afraid a sippy cup won't go in. I think the widest thing you can fit comfortably in the front pocket is a sunglasses case. A sippy cup will fit in the back pocket if you need too but it will gape open. 

For me, I use the Angel pockets for things like wipes, diapers and small snack bars. I keep the non-spill sippy cup inside the bag along with my own bottle. If you use a bag organizer like the kind Marco sells, they will stay in place and not fall over.


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> The zip pockets on the Selene was also someone's idea (Moonfancy?)!



It was my fault [emoji15] and I just popped back to this thread to say there's another slightly modified bag going to be made very soon. I abandoned when Moonfancy did - we were both die hard hardware fans.


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> It was my fault [emoji15] and I just popped back to this thread to say there's another slightly modified bag going to be made very soon. I abandoned when Moonfancy did - we were both die hard hardware fans.



Great to see you back, BigCherry, and never speak of abandonment, we just take restful respites, that's all  I just saw some fab and very intriguing hardware being teased on the FB page. Is it a modified Angelica? You did gooood, I'm loving those tweaks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> BagGirl, I just checked and I'm afraid a sippy cup won't go in. I think the widest thing you can fit comfortably in the front pocket is a sunglasses case. A sippy cup will fit in the back pocket if you need too but it will gape open.
> 
> For me, I use the Angel pockets for things like wipes, diapers and small snack bars. I keep the non-spill sippy cup inside the bag along with my own bottle. If you use a bag organizer like the kind Marco sells, they will stay in place and not fall over.


So the bag organizer is worth it even if you have a big pouch supply?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> BagGirl, I just checked and I'm afraid a sippy cup won't go in. I think the widest thing you can fit comfortably in the front pocket is a sunglasses case. A sippy cup will fit in the back pocket if you need too but it will gape open.
> 
> For me, I use the Angel pockets for things like wipes, diapers and small snack bars. I keep the non-spill sippy cup inside the bag along with my own bottle. If you use a bag organizer like the kind Marco sells, they will stay in place and not fall over.


A regular water bottle would fit right?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigCherry said:


> It was my fault [emoji15] and I just popped back to this thread to say there's another slightly modified bag going to be made very soon. I abandoned when Moonfancy did - we were both die hard hardware fans.



Oh, don't say it's your "fault". The zippers made me get my one and only Massaccesi bag - my beloved plum Midi Zip Selene. I just put her out of the dustbag to use her next week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Odebdo said:


> Rust Vachetta Midi Zip Selene with gold hardware and marine lining, winter 2015 or spring 2016
> 
> View attachment 3386819
> 
> View attachment 3386822
> 
> View attachment 3386823



Oh! I was pondering to get the exact same bag. Even with the same lining. But, I tried to be sensible and talked myself out of it. Now that I see your beauty I don't think that I was sensible, but plain silly. Do you know if rust vachetta is back in stock. Maybe I need to get this bag after all. Yours is so gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> Oh! I was pondering to get the exact same bag. Even with the same lining. But, I tried to be sensible and talked myself out of it. Now that I see your beauty I don't think that I was sensible, but plain silly. Do you know if rust vachetta is back in stock. Maybe I need to get this bag after all. Yours is so gorgeous!



They replaced rust with cuoio, which is a similar color.


----------



## Ludmilla

LuvAllBags said:


> They replaced rust with cuoio, which is a similar color.



Thank you. This is good to know...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm ordering the angel midi. My husband is sightseeing in Italy today while i watch the kids and deep clean the kitchen so I deserve a bag from italy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Favorite lining color to go with deep blue Africa leather?
I was thinking light blue but lilac and fuschia seem nice too. But then yellow could be super cheerful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Favorite lining color to go with deep blue Africa leather?
> I was thinking light blue but lilac and fuschia seem nice too. But then yellow could be super cheerful!



Wow, you've listed some great choices...I can vouch for light fuchsia as a pretty color. I paired it with lead africa. I love the idea of the yellow, though, if you are looking for both a pop of color and a light colored lining. Many of us here love marine. I also paired that with lead africa and it's stunning. 

I am waiting for my blue africa bag and I just got the standard gray lining, which I also like a lot and matches well in my blue africa flora.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ooh marine is such a favorite color, in life in general, but I was thinking it might not pair well with the dark blue color, and a gemtone color (pastel blue, or some kind of pink)might be more elegant....but maybe I should re-think that. I wonder if the yellow is a soft pastel yellow or bold neon or something in between.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ooh marine is such a favorite color, in life in general, but I was thinking it might not pair well with the dark blue color, and a gemtone color (pastel blue, or some kind of pink)might be more elegant....but maybe I should re-think that. I wonder if the yellow is a soft pastel yellow or bold neon or something in between.



Not sure. Colette may be able to email photos of swatches - might be worth asking. If not, she could probably provide a better idea of the color tones/vibrancy. I get it - you want a pretty pop of color, but ultimately it should look like the interior and exterior are meant to go together!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ooh marine is such a favorite color, in life in general, but I was thinking it might not pair well with the dark blue color, and a gemtone color (pastel blue, or some kind of pink)might be more elegant....but maybe I should re-think that. I wonder if the yellow is a soft pastel yellow or bold neon or something in between.



I just looked at lining colors again...pink and light blue would be lovely. Having seen fuchsia in person, I can vouch that it is really a medium pink, not fuchsia.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I just looked at lining colors again...pink and light blue would be lovely. Having seen fuchsia in person, I can vouch that it is really a medium pink, not fuchsia.


I think I'm going to do the fuschia, I want a really saturated color and I never tire of dark neutrals paired with pink and red accent tones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think I'm going to do the fuschia, I want a really saturated color and I never tire of dark neutrals paired with pink and red accent tones.



Same here! Great choice! Can't wait to see photos of your bag! I've been won over to the blue africa like so many others here.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ordered. I am psyched. Just spent hours in a parking lot with a baby and toddler dealing with car not starting, after a week on my own with the kids while my husband was in Italy, so I need my own little Italian treat now!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Can't wait to see the pairing of Blue Africa with light fuchsia!  

I have a new Bronze Africa Midi Selene also with light fuchsia lining waiting for me at home, just one more week to wait for unboxing.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow, you've listed some great choices...I can vouch for light fuchsia as a pretty color. I paired it with lead africa. I love the idea of the yellow, though, if you are looking for both a pop of color and a light colored lining. Many of us here love marine. I also paired that with lead africa and it's stunning.
> 
> I am waiting for my blue africa bag and I just got the standard gray lining, which I also like a lot and matches well in my blue africa flora.


I have the marine lining and I really like it a lot. I also must say I like the standard light grey lining. I think the light fuchsia and the yellow both sound lovely.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think I'm going to do the fuschia, I want a really saturated color and I never tire of dark neutrals paired with pink and red accent tones.


Sounds gorgeous. I think wiht the Africa blue it will be a beautiful combination.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Can't wait to see the pairing of Blue Africa with light fuchsia!
> 
> I have a new Bronze Africa Midi Selene also with light fuchsia lining waiting for me at home, just one more week to wait for unboxing.


Can't wait to see pictures of your lovely new bag. The Bronze Africa midi Selene with light fuchsia lining sounds gorgeous. I have a bronze midi Soulmate with caramel lining which is also a lovely combination.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ordered. I am psyched. Just spent hours in a parking lot with a baby and toddler dealing with car not starting, after a week on my own with the kids while my husband was in Italy, so I need my own little Italian treat now!


Can't wait for you to get that treat! Do show us pls when you get it. I'm sure it's lovely!



Claudia Herzog said:


> Can't wait to see the pairing of Blue Africa with light fuchsia!
> 
> I have a new Bronze Africa Midi Selene also with light fuchsia lining waiting for me at home, just one more week to wait for unboxing.


One more week and the torture ends!


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> Great to see you back, BigCherry, and never speak of abandonment, we just take restful respites, that's all  I just saw some fab and very intriguing hardware being teased on the FB page. Is it a modified Angelica? You did gooood, I'm loving those tweaks!



I just looked at that fb post, you're right, that is some good looking hardware.  Looks like a modified version of the Angelica.  Now if it only comes in a blue (or purple) vachetta for fall, I'm in!!


----------



## soramillay

Just got news my pearl grey pebbled Angelica shipped today. She will be in time to enjoy the tail end of this hot summer, which I think will stretch into a warm fall.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I changed my mind! Looking at photos of the marine lining I just totally fell in love and went with that.


----------



## soramillay

The Marine lining will be lovely! I have the silver lining with mine, which I really like too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I changed my mind! Looking at photos of the marine lining I just totally fell in love and went with that.



Beautiful choice! Marine is gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received a shipping notification today for my Blue Africa Midi Minerva and my Tangerine Midi Selene. Should be here late next week!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Received a shipping notification today for my Blue Africa Midi Minerva and my Tangerine Midi Selene. Should be here late next week!



Oooohhhhh!!!! So excited for you...and also hoping that means my Tangerine Nappa Soulmate midi might ship soon as well!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhhh!!!! So excited for you...and also hoping that means my Tangerine Nappa Soulmate midi might ship soon as well!



Ooh - Tangerine Soulmate Midi...TDF. Good call! Can't wait to see that.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Received a shipping notification today for my Blue Africa Midi Minerva and my Tangerine Midi Selene. Should be here late next week!


Oh I can't wait to see the midi minerva in blue Africa. I have a feeling that will be my next massaccesi.
How often do new designs/styles of bags come out?
I realized last night that my first massaccesi is easily the most expensive bag I've bought in 18 months and it plus my mz wallace frankie I bought a month ago on their website when the big sale was going on (and it was discounted like 65%) are the first (non diaper) handbags I've bought brand spanking new -direct from the company that makes them- in about six years. ! TPF has been a major influence on me and my normal shopping habits! But it was totally fun to design the bag a little with tassel placement, zipper closure to large exterior pocket, strap swap and lining color. Normally I'm such an eBay bargain hunter for deals and steals and paying full retail price for something just would not occur to me.
Oh well, I better enjoy all these bags for the next while because I certainly can't keep doing this, my husband barely green lighted the massaccesi and I'm starting grad school Monday and that plus being house poor in general means we don't have a shopping budget for growing and growing my handbag collection unfortunately. But I can a) enjoy vicariously when you guys get your new beauties and post pictures, and b) plan for what bags I'll want to get to treat myself when I get out of school in two years and hopefully start collecting some type of a paycheck and can enjoy spending a little disposable income! I love this brand of made to order leather bags (as well as the lovely mz wallace nylon bags) because the price point is not totally exclusionary to us non rich ladies. I have a couple premier designer bags myself & used to collect them in my late twenties and i do agree they are a delicious luxury to enjoy and if that's what one enjoys to invest in then I am cheering that lady on (handbag addicts gotta unite no matter the price point!), but for me personally I'm finding that as I get older and make more progress through my thirties, I am more drawn to under the radar bags, at a three digit level price point, and under $500 at that. (Preferably even under $250 and I'm willing to troll eBay for a bargain on the secondary market and am not opposed to pre loved bags.) I relate to the thrill of carrying a chanel maxi, it's so chic, BTDT (sold it) but now I'm more thrilled to save for a kitchen renovation as I tire of worn out twenty year old fittings in my sight every day. I didn't sell every single one of my premier bags, so I don't want to come off as a hypocrite, but I don't long to save up for more bags in those price ranges anymore now that we have our dream house and are in general living frugally and not taking vacations in order to little by little do renovations on it to customize it exactly to what we want for the long term. (Plus babies are not fun to travel with anyway and we have those little people in our orbit!)

Gosh I'm rambling. My point at the outset was just to say that I really enjoy this arena to rejoice about $300 bags (or thereabouts) because I'm jus, at the moment, not in the mindset (or with the means as a student with 4 kids) to be premier bag collecting anymore and it's nice that there is a lot of love and enthusiasm for gorgeous bags at this price point so I can join in the fun even now that I'm (6 years already) off my premier designer obsession but still love love love nice purses!!
You guys and the mz wallace group are great news for me, who isn't in the mode of following premier fashion (bag or otherwise) trends anymore & wants (& needs to be!) under the radar with the brands I consider buying. 

Long freaking essay. Sorry for the wall of text!

A question - for you massaccesi bag enthusiasts - are there other brands you are fans of that I might not have heard of? Mz wallace and massaccesi are new to me (& don't exist in the country I live in) so I get to be 100% under the radar with them, but maybe there's another brand that some of you collect that I'm not even aware of that offers an amazing amount of quality/uniqueness for under $500 a pop? Maybe Henry Bendel? I remain unpersuaded with that brand and can't seem to notice any other brands with a following here in TPF that are affordable luxury. Am I missing any? You have my permission to enable.


----------



## msd_bags

It's exciting to be seeing newly arrived MM bags from you ladies!! Pls post when you get them!!

HBGirl - no worries, ramble away! [emoji4] I got drawn to Massaccesi due to the price point plus quality. I just love good leathers! Goodluck on graduate school! It sure is a lot of work and time but worth it.

I used to be a fan of the older Rebecca Minkoff bags (pre 2010). But I think current bags just don't have the quality of older ones. And there are certain Marc Jacobs collection bags (Made in Italy)  that I just love and can be bought at discounted prices. Not so good side - very low resale.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> maybe there's another brand that some of you collect that I'm not even aware of that offers an amazing amount of quality/uniqueness for under $500 a pop?



First, so excited for grad school! Good luck! You will be great. 

I totally get your "bag story." I had my share of premium designer bags, eventually figured out what really worked for me, and decided on a price range I was comfortable with, which is generally $500 or less. Occasionally I am wowed by something in a higher range, and then have to think about it for a long while before buying. Most recently that was a Shinola Detroit hobo bag. It was the exact bag I had been dreaming about ever since seeing some chic girl in NYC carrying a similar one. I bought it and love it. It is exactly what I wanted in every single way - absolute perfection.

Other great reasonable brands - I do really like Henri Bendel. The quality is definitely there and most items go on sale. Agree with msd - some MJ bags are worth it. I am a bigtime fan of Longchamp leather but they are usually over $500. You have to wait for the sales, which like MZ, only happen a few times per year. Then you have to pounce before things are gone.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok so RM and from what I  read kooba and botkier and some other contemporary bags have declined in quality in the last five years or so.
Boo 
So are there any bags you ladies love, outside of massaccesi, at a reasonable price point that are still awesome quality?


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> It's exciting to be seeing newly arrived MM bags from you ladies!! Pls post when you get them!!
> 
> HBGirl - no worries, ramble away! [emoji4] I got drawn to Massaccesi due to the price point plus quality. I just love good leathers! Goodluck on graduate school! It sure is a lot of work and time but worth it.
> 
> I used to be a fan of the older Rebecca Minkoff bags (pre 2010). But I think current bags just don't have the quality of older ones. And there are certain Marc Jacobs collection bags (Made in Italy)  that I just love and can be bought at discounted prices. Not so good side - very low resale.



Oh yeah- the older Minkoff bags were great...now not so much. I had a few horrible experiences and moved on. I have rarely had a bag pop stitches or unravel, and several Minkoffs did. Bad stuff.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I cross posted with you, luv!
Thanks for the ideas. And the well wishes about school! 15 years since I was a student so I'm so nervous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so RM and from what I  read kooba and botkier and some other contemporary bags have declined in quality in the last five years or so.
> Boo
> So are there any bags you ladies love, outside of massaccesi, at a reasonable price point that are still awesome quality?



Quality is the key word...there should not be quality issues with bags that run hundreds of dollars, but unfortunately...you know how it goes. Cole Haan still has great quality bags, but style depends on the season. Sometimes they're great, and sometimes they're super dowdy. I have one of their Bethany bucket bags and I love it. It's gorgeous and well-made. I always get tons of compliments on it. Rough and Tumble has a following. Started on Etsy and now has a few stores and online shop. I hear the leathers are amazing, but I am not a fan of unlined leather bags, and many of theirs are either partially or fully unlined.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I cross posted with you, luv!
> Thanks for the ideas. And the well wishes about school! 15 years since I was a student so I'm so nervous!



I left my first night of grad school and cried on the way home. Felt like I knew nothing. But I took a deep breath and kept going back. It was the best experience of my life. You will be great.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh - and as for new Massaccesi bags - they seem to do a new style or two every season now, and they definitely do new leathers every season. Hopefully soon for fall!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so RM and from what I  read kooba and botkier and some other contemporary bags have declined in quality in the last five years or so.
> Boo
> So are there any bags you ladies love, outside of massaccesi, at a reasonable price point that are still awesome quality?



I love a couple of Canadian brands: Rudsak and Roots. Rudsak has a lot of urban cool without the big price tag and Roots bags are still made in Canada, so great quality.


----------



## leechiyong

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so RM and from what I  read kooba and botkier and some other contemporary bags have declined in quality in the last five years or so.
> Boo
> So are there any bags you ladies love, outside of massaccesi, at a reasonable price point that are still awesome quality?


I'm really liking my MCM Milla.  Sophie Hulme is nice as well.  Both have great leathers and craftmanship.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> First, so excited for grad school! Good luck! You will be great.
> 
> I totally get your "bag story." I had my share of premium designer bags, eventually figured out what really worked for me, and decided on a price range I was comfortable with, which is generally $500 or less. Occasionally I am wowed by something in a higher range, and then have to think about it for a long while before buying. Most recently that was a Shinola Detroit hobo bag. It was the exact bag I had been dreaming about ever since seeing some chic girl in NYC carrying a similar one. I bought it and love it. It is exactly what I wanted in every single way - absolute perfection.
> 
> Other great reasonable brands - I do really like Henri Bendel. The quality is definitely there and most items go on sale. Agree with msd - some MJ bags are worth it. I am a bigtime fan of Longchamp leather but they are usually over $500. You have to wait for the sales, which like MZ, only happen a few times per year. Then you have to pounce before things are gone.



Luv....why did I go look at that Detroit hobo?!? It looks lovely but it is pricey!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Luv....why did I go look at that Detroit hobo?!? It looks lovely but it is pricey!



Yeah...out of my usual price range for sure but I love it. I had been looking for a bucket style hobo like that one for 3-4 years since I had seen the "holy grail hobo" on the street. I opened a Shinola email one day last year, and there it was...be still my heart! Meant to be. It is really big though. I love that but it would not be everyone's cup of tea. They do have blue though...[emoji6].


----------



## LuvAllBags

Wondering what colors Marco will do for fall!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I left my first night of grad school and cried on the way home. Felt like I knew nothing. But I took a deep breath and kept going back. It was the best experience of my life. You will be great.


Did you have a break between college and grad school too? I have been putting in a decade and a half in four extended lactation PhDs so this is such such such a change of pace.

Thanks for the rudsak and roots recommendations! I'll have a look!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Did you have a break between college and grad school too? I have been putting in a decade and a half in four extended lactation PhDs so this is such such such a change of pace.
> 
> Thanks for the rudsak and roots recommendations! I'll have a look!



I did have a break. I did it in the evenings while working after I got married. I was in school with several moms who had small children. It is tough; I admired them greatly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm so excited to get my Blue Africa Midi Minerva, I went back and looked at the Africa Minervas in the photos thread...[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I love a couple of Canadian brands: Rudsak and Roots. Rudsak has a lot of urban cool without the big price tag and Roots bags are still made in Canada, so great quality.



Rudsak looks so cool - love the shoes, too!


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> Wondering what colors Marco will do for fall!


Me too! I've given my 2 cents to Colette awhile ago, sent her a copy of Pantones fall 2016 colors.  I also commented on fb about the new style, hoping for a blue or purple vachetta option. I am color obsessed! 
Here are Pantones fall 2016 colors:


----------



## anabg

Ooh.  Do I spot a jewel-toned green?  I still need something in green from Marco.  Now that we are on the verge of closing on the house and finally moving,  I can come back to this thread and plan my next purchase.  I had to stop logging in because I am very very weak...  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Ooh.  Do I spot a jewel-toned green?  I still need something in green from Marco.  Now that we are on the verge of closing on the house and finally moving,  I can come back to this thread and plan my next purchase.  I had to stop logging in because I am very very weak...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations! Exciting news!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Me too! I've given my 2 cents to Colette awhile ago, sent her a copy of Pantones fall 2016 colors.  I also commented on fb about the new style, hoping for a blue or purple vachetta option. I am color obsessed!
> Here are Pantones fall 2016 colors:
> View attachment 3433763



I'm all about a dark green for fall. Hope we get one!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Hunter/forest green is a favorite color! That in an Africa leather would be hard to resist.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Received a shipping notification today for my Blue Africa Midi Minerva and my Tangerine Midi Selene. Should be here late next week!


Can't wait to see these lovely bags you are getting.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Oooohhhhh!!!! So excited for you...and also hoping that means my Tangerine Nappa Soulmate midi might ship soon as well!


Wow cannot wait to see this. I love orange bags. I remember when I got my first Zhoe in orange nappa and everyone encouraged me to get an orange bag. So pleased I did it is such a versatile color. I am sure your Tangerine midi Soulmate will be gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ok so RM and from what I  read kooba and botkier and some other contemporary bags have declined in quality in the last five years or so.
> Boo
> So are there any bags you ladies love, outside of massaccesi, at a reasonable price point that are still awesome quality?


I had some premier handbags but decided I wanted lovely Italian handmade leather handbags at a an affordable price. I tried RM bags but found the quality to be pretty marginal. I got rid of all my other bags and only have MM bags now. I find the quality to be good and the price point as well. I like the personal touch and the ability to customize my bags from MM. I have a couple of Belen Echandia bags that I have not got rid of but Marco used to make all the BE bags so the quality is good and I like a couple of the BE styles. 
I got rid of a lot of higher end bags that I had. Decided $500 was all I was going to pay for a bag and have not regretted buying MM bags at that price point. 
Good luck at Grad school and please do not worry about being a rambler. I am a total rambler and love that someone else feels they are a rambler. Join the club!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I had some premier handbags but decided I wanted lovely Italian handmade leather handbags at a an affordable price. I tried RM bags but found the quality to be pretty marginal. I got rid of all my other bags and only have MM bags now. I find the quality to be good and the price point as well. I like the personal touch and the ability to customize my bags from MM. I have a couple of Belen Echandia bags that I have not got rid of but Marco used to make all the BE bags so the quality is good and I like a couple of the BE styles.
> I got rid of a lot of higher end bags that I had. Decided $500 was all I was going to pay for a bag and have not regretted buying MM bags at that price point.
> Good luck at Grad school and please do not worry about being a rambler. I am a total rambler and love that someone else feels they are a rambler. Join the club!!


Thanks! Love this club already!!


----------



## Odebdo

Squeeee!!!

I have shipping notification on my tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate with the Middle Penelope gift...very excited!

Now the wait begins to decide if the box takes the fast or slow boat from Italy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Squeeee!!!
> 
> I have shipping notification on my tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate with the Middle Penelope gift...very excited!
> 
> Now the wait begins to decide if the box takes the fast or slow boat from Italy!



Woohoo!!!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> Congratulations! Exciting news!



Thanks a lot! [emoji3]


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> Ooh.  Do I spot a jewel-toned green?  I still need something in green from Marco.  Now that we are on the verge of closing on the house and finally moving,  I can come back to this thread and plan my next purchase.  I had to stop logging in because I am very very weak...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Just caught your news!! Congrats!!!

I am easily tempted too!!


----------



## Odebdo

Anyone catch the trade of a new collection coming soon on Facebook...a green! 

I am excited to see what Marco has up his sleeves for us!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Anyone catch the trade of a new collection coming soon on Facebook...a green!
> 
> I am excited to see what Marco has up his sleeves for us!



Yes! Can't wait! I like that matte green leather.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Anyone catch the trade of a new collection coming soon on Facebook...a green!
> 
> I am excited to see what Marco has up his sleeves for us!


Oops, they had the wrong years listed, (2015-16) and I commented on that, and they took it down!  I'm sure it will be back up soon.  I did see the green (a bit too Olive for me). Looking forward to more.


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Oops, they had the wrong years listed, (2015-16) and I commented on that, and they took it down!  I'm sure it will be back up soon.  I did see the green (a bit too Olive for me). Looking forward to more.


So this is why I don't see the green now?


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> So this is why I don't see the green now?



Yes, I saw that too...I'm sure it will be back up tomorrow. I hope this means an autumn-winter collection blog post from Colette soon!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Waiting for my blue midi angel is killing me!!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

She's been sitting in a box for almost a month, but now I am finally home for the great unboxing and am pleased to introduce Lucy, my very first Massaccesi.  She is a Midi Selene Bronze Africa with light gold hardware.  It's difficult to get a photo of that perfect muted bronze, eye-catchingly metallic yet sophisticatedly neutral.  Customizations:
- In the spirit of our founding Marco's Maiden, Bonniekir, I had the hand straps removed and replaced with a crossbody strap
- I added a zipper across the top
- Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the lining color choice.  I am really pleased with the outcome.  I am always wanting more shots of the linings, so I made sure to include those so you can see how beautifully the bronze goes with the light fuchsia.  

This is the most expensive and most well-made handbag I've ever owned, and it will be a long time before I can afford another, so I am looking forward to wearing her everywhere.  I ended up feeling grateful I lost out on the sample sale Bronze Selene because it gave me the chance to customize my own, and it gave my husband the chance to win my appreciation for pitching in to cover the cost difference.  Now he jokes that he owns 25% of Lucy and therefore will take custody of her each Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Odebdo

Claudia Herzog said:


> She's been sitting in a box for almost a month, but now I am finally home for the great unboxing and am pleased to introduce Lucy, my very first Massaccesi.  She is a Midi Selene Bronze Africa with light gold hardware.  It's difficult to get a photo of that perfect muted bronze, eye-catchingly metallic yet sophisticatedly neutral.  Customizations:
> - In the spirit of our founding Marco's Maiden, Bonniekir, I had the hand straps removed and replaced with a crossbody strap
> - I added a zipper across the top
> - Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the lining color choice.  I am really pleased with the outcome.  I am always wanting more shots of the linings, so I made sure to include those so you can see how beautifully the bronze goes with the light fuchsia.
> 
> This is the most expensive and most well-made handbag I've ever owned, and it will be a long time before I can afford another, so I am looking forward to wearing her everywhere.  I ended up feeling grateful I lost out on the sample sale Bronze Selene because it gave me the chance to customize my own, and it gave my husband the chance to win my appreciation for pitching in to cover the cost difference.  Now he jokes that he owns 25% of Lucy and therefore will take custody of her each Friday and Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3436726
> 
> View attachment 3436727
> View attachment 3436729



Lucy is beautiful!! Congratulations on your lovely Massaccesi masterpiece!!! I love the way you made her yours and also the story of you and your husband and his visitation schedule lol! I want to see a picture of him modeling it on his days lol!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Iced Taupe Africa!  Iced Taupe Africa!    You have slain me dead, Marco.  I pray it's still around in two years when I can afford another Massaccesi.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Claudia Herzog said:


> She's been sitting in a box for almost a month, but now I am finally home for the great unboxing and am pleased to introduce Lucy, my very first Massaccesi.  She is a Midi Selene Bronze Africa with light gold hardware.  It's difficult to get a photo of that perfect muted bronze, eye-catchingly metallic yet sophisticatedly neutral.  Customizations:
> - In the spirit of our founding Marco's Maiden, Bonniekir, I had the hand straps removed and replaced with a crossbody strap
> - I added a zipper across the top
> - Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the lining color choice.  I am really pleased with the outcome.  I am always wanting more shots of the linings, so I made sure to include those so you can see how beautifully the bronze goes with the light fuchsia.
> 
> This is the most expensive and most well-made handbag I've ever owned, and it will be a long time before I can afford another, so I am looking forward to wearing her everywhere.  I ended up feeling grateful I lost out on the sample sale Bronze Selene because it gave me the chance to customize my own, and it gave my husband the chance to win my appreciation for pitching in to cover the cost difference.  Now he jokes that he owns 25% of Lucy and therefore will take custody of her each Friday and Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3436726
> 
> View attachment 3436727
> View attachment 3436729



I love everything about this post! Beautiful bag! Love her name!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Holy leathers!!!

Check the blog for fall leathers....

My bank account is crying big tears....

Forest merinos....

The new Africas...

I want one of each!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Holy leathers!!!
> 
> Check the blog for fall leathers....
> 
> My bank account is crying big tears....
> 
> Forest merinos....
> 
> The new Africas...
> 
> I want one of each!



Aaah - I like so many of these! Forest Merinos is a definite! Also like that River Blue Vacchetta.


----------



## thedseer

Love the new colors, especially sunflower merinos and iced olive green.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

And they said 3 new styles released over the next couple of days!!! I have had to read the blog post several times as I keep missing things....2 new linings, new Vachetta leathers...

I need a Sugar Daddy or a money tree pronto!


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> She's been sitting in a box for almost a month, but now I am finally home for the great unboxing and am pleased to introduce Lucy, my very first Massaccesi.  She is a Midi Selene Bronze Africa with light gold hardware.  It's difficult to get a photo of that perfect muted bronze, eye-catchingly metallic yet sophisticatedly neutral.  Customizations:
> - In the spirit of our founding Marco's Maiden, Bonniekir, I had the hand straps removed and replaced with a crossbody strap
> - I added a zipper across the top
> - Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the lining color choice.  I am really pleased with the outcome.  I am always wanting more shots of the linings, so I made sure to include those so you can see how beautifully the bronze goes with the light fuchsia.
> 
> This is the most expensive and most well-made handbag I've ever owned, and it will be a long time before I can afford another, so I am looking forward to wearing her everywhere.  I ended up feeling grateful I lost out on the sample sale Bronze Selene because it gave me the chance to customize my own, and it gave my husband the chance to win my appreciation for pitching in to cover the cost difference.  Now he jokes that he owns 25% of Lucy and therefore will take custody of her each Friday and Saturday.


Ooh wow!! This is beautiful! And a beautiful story too.


My gosh, the new colors are sooooo pretty!!! Where's the money tree?!!


----------



## Odebdo

Ladies....I am beside myself with giddy joy. I am so excited I can hardly stand it!! I can't wait to see the new styles and decide what to get...berry africa will be mine...probably Olive too....

My life is Curious George morning and night, and accounting and tax by day...and so handbag dreams just make me happy!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am beside myself with giddy joy. I am so excited I can hardly stand it!! I can't wait to see the new styles and decide what to get...berry africa will be mine...probably Olive too....
> 
> My life is Curious George morning and night, and accounting and tax by day...and so handbag dreams just make me happy!!



Love it! Handbag dreams make me happy too! So hard to decide what to get...hoping I like some of the new styles!


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Iced Taupe Africa!  Iced Taupe Africa!    You have slain me dead, Marco.  I pray it's still around in two years when I can afford another Massaccesi.


I'm also crushing on this Iced Taupe! Plus the Sunflower merinos!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm totally into the iced taupe. Utterly. 
Three new styles???? Wow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Forest Merinos will finally get me a Merinos bag! I also love both vacchettas - alot. Unless a new style comes out that grabs me, I see a River Vacchetta Midi Zip Selene in my future. 

Loving the other vacchetta too. Gorgeous neutral. 

I also like the Africas, especially Iced Taupe. 

I like all of the new Merinos - my types of colors. 

I like the pebbleds too, but they are lowest priority on my wish list. Amethyst and Shark grab my eye, and I always love a good dark brown. I think Shark or Dark Brown with the new burgundy lining would be amazing.


----------



## soramillay

I'm crazy about all the new Africas and the berry is now my new fave. But MM has done a number on my pocketbook. I'm gonna have to wait till next year before I can possible justify another.


----------



## anabg

My favorites are forest merinos, amethyst pebbled  and olive green africa...  

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

Well...my box from Italy arrived and I had to peek even though I am at work..

My Tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate...lighting in the office stinks so I will get a natural daylight shot later but so glad I was able to get this leather again...I have it in a Little Athena as well.




And I got this bag on the weekend they had the free Penelope midi special...so Cameo Rose midi P is here too...I love this size and the color...wow. I put a highlighter in my picture for size reference as well.






Just wanted to post these while I await new styles...but I know I will add a couple accessories so I can get at least something in all these gorgeous leathers as no way can I get all the leathers in bags!


----------



## mkpurselover

OMG !! Pebbled Amethyst, Iced Berry, River Blue vachetta!!  You are mine, I don't know how I'm gonna do it, but I will have you all!!!  Ladies, we need a money tree!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Well...my box from Italy arrived and I had to peek even though I am at work..
> 
> My Tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate...lighting in the office stinks so I will get a natural daylight shot later but so glad I was able to get this leather again...I have it in a Little Athena as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437258
> 
> 
> And I got this bag on the weekend they had the free Penelope midi special...so Cameo Rose midi P is here too...I love this size and the color...wow. I put a highlighter in my picture for size reference as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437260
> 
> View attachment 3437261
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post these while I await new styles...but I know I will add a couple accessories so I can get at least something in all these gorgeous leathers as no way can I get all the leathers in bags!


Love the midi Penelope! Are you going to use her inside a bag, or on her own?


----------



## soramillay

This is a great reveal week! I am also happy to share with you all my latest arrival, Ms Pearl Grey Angelica! Odebdo, we are twins on the Penelope. The pink is actually darker and more subtle than I expected, so a nice surprise. The customs bill on this was the highest I have paid so far, it was basically 1/3 the price of the bag so sadly I don't think I'll be ordering again for a very long time...


----------



## Juliemvis

soramillay said:


> This is a great reveal week! I am also happy to share with you all my latest arrival, Ms Pearl Grey Angelica! Odebdo, we are twins on the Penelope. The pink is actually darker and more subtle than I expected, so a nice surprise. The customs bill on this was the highest I have paid so far, it was basically 1/3 the price of the bag so sadly I don't think I'll be ordering again for a very long time...



Love the Angelica [emoji7][emoji7] it's still on my wish list


----------



## Odebdo

soramillay said:


> This is a great reveal week! I am also happy to share with you all my latest arrival, Ms Pearl Grey Angelica! Odebdo, we are twins on the Penelope. The pink is actually darker and more subtle than I expected, so a nice surprise. The customs bill on this was the highest I have paid so far, it was basically 1/3 the price of the bag so sadly I don't think I'll be ordering again for a very long time...



First off....GORGEOUS!! That is one strikingly beautiful Angelica!! And I know how pretty the rose is...gorgeous color and glad I have this in it!

Where do you live? The U.S.? Just curious as customs does add a nail in the coffin of more bags. I know if all my parcels had the extra $80 my last one had tacked to it, it would seriously cut me back. So I feel bad for you ladies who DO get hit with customs every time!!

Enjoy your stunning additions!!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Love the midi Penelope! Are you going to use her inside a bag, or on her own?



She really is meant to go inside a bag. Otherwise I guess it could be a wristlet of sorts. Not sure I would use it that way, but I could. I am becoming a pouch girl so switching bags is easier, so she probably will go inside a bag.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Squeeee!!!
> 
> I have shipping notification on my tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate with the Middle Penelope gift...very excited!
> 
> Now the wait begins to decide if the box takes the fast or slow boat from Italy!


Can't wait to see the tangerine nappa Midi Soulmate. Love the midi Soulmate and love orange bags.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> She's been sitting in a box for almost a month, but now I am finally home for the great unboxing and am pleased to introduce Lucy, my very first Massaccesi.  She is a Midi Selene Bronze Africa with light gold hardware.  It's difficult to get a photo of that perfect muted bronze, eye-catchingly metallic yet sophisticatedly neutral.  Customizations:
> - In the spirit of our founding Marco's Maiden, Bonniekir, I had the hand straps removed and replaced with a crossbody strap
> - I added a zipper across the top
> - Thank you to everyone who weighed in on the lining color choice.  I am really pleased with the outcome.  I am always wanting more shots of the linings, so I made sure to include those so you can see how beautifully the bronze goes with the light fuchsia.
> 
> This is the most expensive and most well-made handbag I've ever owned, and it will be a long time before I can afford another, so I am looking forward to wearing her everywhere.  I ended up feeling grateful I lost out on the sample sale Bronze Selene because it gave me the chance to customize my own, and it gave my husband the chance to win my appreciation for pitching in to cover the cost difference.  Now he jokes that he owns 25% of Lucy and therefore will take custody of her each Friday and Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 3436726
> 
> View attachment 3436727
> View attachment 3436729


Congratulations on your lovely MM Midi Selene. Love the lining as well. Midi Selene is one of my favorite MM styles and I also love all the Africa leathers. Stunning enjoy!!


----------



## anabg

I don't want to jinx it, but I live in the US and have never paid customs.


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Just caught your news!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I am easily tempted too!!



Thank you. I can't wait until it's all over so I have some MM money again...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Well...my box from Italy arrived and I had to peek even though I am at work..
> 
> My Tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate...lighting in the office stinks so I will get a natural daylight shot later but so glad I was able to get this leather again...I have it in a Little Athena as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437258
> 
> 
> And I got this bag on the weekend they had the free Penelope midi special...so Cameo Rose midi P is here too...I love this size and the color...wow. I put a highlighter in my picture for size reference as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437260
> 
> View attachment 3437261
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post these while I await new styles...but I know I will add a couple accessories so I can get at least something in all these gorgeous leathers as no way can I get all the leathers in bags!



So beautiful! Mine still isn't here yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> This is a great reveal week! I am also happy to share with you all my latest arrival, Ms Pearl Grey Angelica! Odebdo, we are twins on the Penelope. The pink is actually darker and more subtle than I expected, so a nice surprise. The customs bill on this was the highest I have paid so far, it was basically 1/3 the price of the bag so sadly I don't think I'll be ordering again for a very long time...



Wow, so pretty! I love seeing the Cameo Rose in natural light. Really lovely color.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> She really is meant to go inside a bag. Otherwise I guess it could be a wristlet of sorts. Not sure I would use it that way, but I could. I am becoming a pouch girl so switching bags is easier, so she probably will go inside a bag.


Thanks, I kind of guessed that, but she's so cute I'd wanna show her off too!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks, I kind of guessed that, but she's so cute I'd wanna show her off too!



You totally could if you do handheld bags or wristlets. I just need straps 99.9% of the time with little ones. 

It's a great size!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Well...my box from Italy arrived and I had to peek even though I am at work..
> 
> My Tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate...lighting in the office stinks so I will get a natural daylight shot later but so glad I was able to get this leather again...I have it in a Little Athena as well.
> 
> And I got this bag on the weekend they had the free Penelope midi special...so Cameo Rose midi P is here too...I love this size and the color...wow. I put a highlighter in my picture for size reference as well.
> 
> Just wanted to post these while I await new styles...but I know I will add a couple accessories so I can get at least something in all these gorgeous leathers as no way can I get all the leathers in bags!


If I were an orange girl I would get this tangerine nappa, so lovely!!


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> First off....GORGEOUS!! That is one strikingly beautiful Angelica!! And I know how pretty the rose is...gorgeous color and glad I have this in it!
> 
> Where do you live? The U.S.? Just curious as customs does add a nail in the coffin of more bags. I know if all my parcels had the extra $80 my last one had tacked to it, it would seriously cut me back. So I feel bad for you ladies who DO get hit with customs every time!!
> 
> Enjoy your stunning additions!!



Thanks! Your tangerine nappa beauty is stunning too, what a vibrant color! I'm in Canada so we usually get dinged every time for a courier type delivery but yeah this has been the worst. I remember with my soulmate, I got taxed cad55, and this was more than double.

Also I think the Penelope is perfect as a "out for lunch" wristlet as it can fit a small wallet and a big smartphone, keys and Kleenex, everything you need for running out of the office or home for just an hour.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Thanks! Your tangerine nappa beauty is stunning too, what a vibrant color! I'm in Canada so we usually get dinged every time for a courier type delivery but yeah this has been the worst. I remember with my soulmate, I got taxed cad55, and this was more than double.
> 
> Also I think the Penelope is perfect as a "out for lunch" wristlet as it can fit a small wallet and a big smartphone, keys and Kleenex, everything you need for running out of the office or home for just an hour.


Sorry about the tax issue.  (I already commented on the other thread.)  I really like your bag a lot!!


----------



## lenie

The new Arianna is up on the FB page. I asked Colette if we could get a comparison photo of the Angelica, Rua Angelica, and the Arianna. Can't wait to see the other 2new styles!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Well...my box from Italy arrived and I had to peek even though I am at work..
> 
> My Tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate...lighting in the office stinks so I will get a natural daylight shot later but so glad I was able to get this leather again...I have it in a Little Athena as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437258
> 
> 
> And I got this bag on the weekend they had the free Penelope midi special...so Cameo Rose midi P is here too...I love this size and the color...wow. I put a highlighter in my picture for size reference as well.
> 
> View attachment 3437260
> 
> View attachment 3437261
> 
> 
> Just wanted to post these while I await new styles...but I know I will add a couple accessories so I can get at least something in all these gorgeous leathers as no way can I get all the leathers in bags!


Odebdo this tangerine midi Soulmate along with the Penelope is just stunning. I remember when I was really nervous about getting the orange nappa Zhoe you all convinced me that orange was such a versatile and great leather color for a bag. I am thrilled I listened to everyone and I now absolutely love orange bags. Your is gorgeous and I know you will get lots of use out of it. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> This is a great reveal week! I am also happy to share with you all my latest arrival, Ms Pearl Grey Angelica! Odebdo, we are twins on the Penelope. The pink is actually darker and more subtle than I expected, so a nice surprise. The customs bill on this was the highest I have paid so far, it was basically 1/3 the price of the bag so sadly I don't think I'll be ordering again for a very long time...


Soramillay these are gorgeous. I love the pearl grey Angelica. My first MM bag was a pearl grey Aphrodite it is such a versatile leather. I love your Angelica and the Penelope. Sorry to hear about the customs bill. Where are you located I am just curious relative to the customs you had to pay. When MM sent my bags with DHL I paid a lot of customs but I have not experienced paying customs when it comes via USPS.


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> Soramillay these are gorgeous. I love the pearl grey Angelica. My first MM bag was a pearl grey Aphrodite it is such a versatile leather. I love your Angelica and the Penelope. Sorry to hear about the customs bill. Where are you located I am just curious relative to the customs you had to pay. When MM sent my bags with DHL I paid a lot of customs but I have not experienced paying customs when it comes via USPS.



I'm in Canada, sigh, where they will open each and every big box because they know it's for sure taxable. I used to have lots of luck buying on eBay as bags sent by USPS would often sneak by customs unchecked. But those days are over now that eBay implemented the Global Shipping Program and almost every seller is opted in with Pitney Bowes. So these days I find myself limiting my surfing to Canadian eBay and consignment stores only.

But enough of my whining. I love my new Angelica. Djfmn, I was inspired to get the pearl grey because of your aphrodite and tenkrat's and msd's Minervas! I needed a light grey bag in my closet but wanted only a cool grey, not a warm cement grey. Looking at your photos convinced me this was the right shade. Paired with the Angelica design, the bag is really chic and understated. Can't wait to take it out! 

msd, give me some time and i'll get you those mod and comparison shots!


----------



## Odebdo

I really love the new Arianna!!! Very excited to see the other choices before deciding what to try out, I think Marco has wow'd me again, much to my wallet (and husband's) dismay! This collection is the incentive I need to finally purge unused bags!

soramillay...customs is a pain and I can only imagine if it hit all the time. But you do have a stunning bag for sure...the leather and style compliment one another beautifully!

Djfmn....customs can hit with USPS...the one time I have been hit was USPS...thankfully it is infrequently! And my tangerine Nappa soulmate is probably my 3rd orangish bag...I have the a Orange vachetta Selene, Little Athena, and an orange Nappa Phoebe too...I love orange!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I really love the new Arianna!!! Very excited to see the other choices before deciding what to try out, I think Marco has wow'd me again, much to my wallet (and husband's) dismay! This collection is the incentive I need to finally purge unused bags!
> 
> soramillay...customs is a pain and I can only imagine if it hit all the time. But you do have a stunning bag for sure...the leather and style compliment one another beautifully!
> 
> Djfmn....customs can hit with USPS...the one time I have been hit was USPS...thankfully it is infrequently! And my tangerine Nappa soulmate is probably my 3rd orangish bag...I have the a Orange vachetta Selene, Little Athena, and an orange Nappa Phoebe too...I love orange!



I love it too! I'm also waiting for the other two styles first, though. I think I'm only doing one MM for this season, as some of the ones I got this summer are actually fall color bags, especially my Storm Gray Nabuk Soulmate. Tangerine bags also work for fall, as does my Tuscan Yellow midi Soulmate. So... I can probably only justify one. It may have to be green!


----------



## mkpurselover

Just saw the new Cassandra on fb, lovely messenger type bag.  Not for me, but another great style. I do like the Arianna, though - I might be tempted to do the River Blue Vachetta in that style.  One more new style left!

P.s., I asked Colette for a sample of the amethyst, Iced berry, and BLUE Vachetta - already in the mail to me! So awesome


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I'm loving Cassandra.  I hope some tPF folks place some orders, because I would love to see Cassandra in a multitude of colors and leathers.  It could be an elegant, sophisticated professional work bag, or it could be a bright, fun bag at a music festival.  Aaaaaah.


----------



## clu0984

Thinking of angel midi in iced olive green


----------



## Odebdo

I love Cassandra as well as it looks to be a useful bag as I work outside the office a lot during tax season and I think it would be a great Mom bag!!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Thinking of angel midi in iced olive green



I have thought of that too!!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Just saw the new Cassandra on fb, lovely messenger type bag.  Not for me, but another great style. I do like the Arianna, though - I might be tempted to do the River Blue Vachetta in that style.  One more new style left!
> 
> P.s., I asked Colette for a sample of the amethyst, Iced berry, and BLUE Vachetta - already in the mail to me! So awesome



Arianna in Blue V would be stunning!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I love Cassandra as well as it looks to be a useful bag as I work outside the office a lot during tax season and I think it would be a great Mom bag!!



I thought that too...it's multi-functional for sure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Arianna in Blue V would be stunning!



Agree! Unless the third style blows me away, I will do Arianna in either Blue V or the Green Merinos. Tough decision!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Oh...and how about that Dark Taupe Vacchetta...amazing!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> msd, give me some time and i'll get you those mod and comparison shots!


Thanks Sora! And I'm glad my light grey bag provided inspiration for this purchase of yours.



mkpurselover said:


> Just saw the new Cassandra on fb, lovely messenger type bag.  Not for me, but another great style. I do like the Arianna, though - I might be tempted to do the River Blue Vachetta in that style.  One more new style left!
> 
> P.s., I asked Colette for a sample of the amethyst, Iced berry, and BLUE Vachetta - already in the mail to me! So awesome


I love the Arianna and I'm considering the Cassandra for a laptop l/documents bag, but not sure yet as big messenger bags are not as easy for me to carry as a tote.

Arianna or Rua Angelica? I hope Colette posts comparison pics as Lenie requested. I'm excited!!


----------



## djfmn

I also love the Arianna a lot. Hmm I have way too many bags already. Cannot justify getting another bag especially now that I am retired in Florida. My lifestyle is so different but I still rotate my bags fairly regularly and I am enjoying all of them. I might have to consider an Arianna though. All those amazing Africa leathers I might have to break down and treat myself to one.


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Sora! And I'm glad my light grey bag provided inspiration for this purchase of yours.
> 
> 
> I love the Arianna and I'm considering the Cassandra for a laptop l/documents bag, but not sure yet as big messenger bags are not as easy for me to carry as a tote.
> 
> Arianna or Rua Angelica? I hope Colette posts comparison pics as Lenie requested. I'm excited!!



Colette said the Arianna is in between the 2Angelicas. She doesn't have all 3 styles yet,but will send a pic once she does.


----------



## VanBod1525

I like Cassandra but it might be a bit big for weekend wear. I might wait to see if they release a midi version of that. I'm loving the Angel for work so am considering a midi Angel in either Iced Olive Africa or Forest Merinos. I saw a photo on the forum of a Blue Africa Angel Midi worn crossbody and it really works. Of course, I also think Forest would look great as a Soulmate midi with dark brown handles but I already have 1 full size Soulmate and 2 midis.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can you guys compare the different types of leather in terms of weight and pliability?


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I like Cassandra but it might be a bit big for weekend wear. I might wait to see if they release a midi version of that. I'm loving the Angel for work so am considering a midi Angel in either Iced Olive Africa or Forest Merinos. I saw a photo on the forum of a Blue Africa Angel Midi worn crossbody and it really works. Of course, I also think Forest would look great as a Soulmate midi with dark brown handles but I already have 1 full size Soulmate and 2 midis.



Well...thats 3 of us thinking we may need an iced olive midi Angel...just saying


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can you guys compare the different types of leather in terms of weight and pliability?



I think in terms of weight merinos and nappa would be the lightest, with pebbled and africa next, and vachetta the heaviest. The style of bag and amount of hardware would also make a difference.

I dont have huge issues on weight of the bags though, but I am not going to pull out my full size vachetta soulmate for a day I am carrying it hours on end. Errands and in and out to work etc, none of the bags cause me issues.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I saw someone post in the pic reference thread a bag with 50 stud feet on the bottom. I wonder if that's a regularly available option?


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Well...thats 3 of us thinking we may need an iced olive midi Angel...just saying



Yup!!  Really like this style


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I saw someone post in the pic reference thread a bag with 50 stud feet on the bottom. I wonder if that's a regularly available option?



I believe it was a special request. She is a big hardware fan.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I think in terms of weight merinos and nappa would be the lightest, with pebbled and africa next, and vachetta the heaviest. The style of bag and amount of hardware would also make a difference.
> 
> I dont have huge issues on weight of the bags though, but I am not going to pull out my full size vachetta soulmate for a day I am carrying it hours on end. Errands and in and out to work etc, none of the bags cause me issues.



Agree. The only bag I could not tolerate was a Vacchetta midi Minerva. Just too heavy. But my other MM in nappa is fine. Nabuk is also fairly heavy.


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I saw someone post in the pic reference thread a bag with 50 stud feet on the bottom. I wonder if that's a regularly available option?



That was Moonfancy's bag.  She customized her full Soulmate to have 50 (if memory serves me right) feet on it.


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree. The only bag I could not tolerate was a Vacchetta midi Minerva. Just too heavy. But my other MM in nappa is fine. Nabuk is also fairly heavy.



So did you sell or donate the Vachetta Midi Minerva?  I have a Blue Africa Full Soulmate, and it's very heavy for me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can you guys compare the different types of leather in terms of weight and pliability?



In my experience, nappa, pebbled and nabuk are pliable, africa is pretty pliable but more so after some break-in time, and vacchetta is stiffer until broken in, but does soften up nicely. I don't have merinos, but I understand it's very pliable and puddly. Nappa surprised me. Didn't expect it to be soft and squishy, but it is. I really love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> So did you sell or donate the Vachetta Midi Minerva?  I have a Blue Africa Full Soulmate, and it's very heavy for me.



Sold.


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Sold.



I may do the same.  Space is also an issue, and I'd rather keep the bags I adore and use often.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

clu0984 said:


> Yup!!  Really like this style


I'm waiting for my blue Africa midi angel, so I'm definitely in agreement that the style is a good one. 
I'm not into flaps, so the cassandra is not for me, and I like the Arianna but I prefer multiple exterior pockets so I probably am still stuck in midi angel as the style for me. But I might prefer to swap the straps for the rolled handles of Arianna, shortened to hand held grab/tote length, ( that also flop fully out of the way unlike angelica, daphne, etc) since I always use the single long strap on my shoulder anyway, even when not carrying crossbody. I do an awful lot of elbow crook carry, digging into it while walking, and swinging it in my hand by my knees while walking, so shorter hand handles are really my bag, with of course the additional adjustable length strap for when I want hands free.
I'm into the iced taupe Africa, so much actually, but I have so many pretty pale metallic bags and I also really want a brown/black bag so I was thinking midi angel with black sides and bottom and straps and bronze Africa on both sides, to get the dual dark neutral tones to match all my chocolate brown and black boots and coats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> I may do the same.  Space is also an issue, and I'd rather keep the bags I adore and use often.



That's my theory! With custom bags that you can't see in person first, it's hard to know exactly what you'll like, and I've chosen a few that just don't work for me. Sometimes the size or style just don't work, and other times I love the style but a particular leather choice is a mistake, like with my vacchetta MM. I love midi minerva, but learned I can't do it in a heavy leather. I can only do the vacchetta in a style like midi selene to keep the weight down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm waiting for my blue Africa midi angel, so I'm definitely in agreement that the style is a good one.
> I'm not into flaps, so the cassandra is not for me, and I like the Arianna but I prefer multiple exterior pockets so I probably am still stuck in midi angel as the style for me. But I might prefer to swap the straps for the rolled handles of Arianna, shortened to hand held grab/tote length, ( that also flop fully out of the way unlike angelica, daphne, etc) since I always use the single long strap on my shoulder anyway, even when not carrying crossbody. I do an awful lot of elbow crook carry, digging into it while walking, and swinging it in my hand by my knees while walking, so shorter hand handles are really my bag, with of course the additional adjustable length strap for when I want hands free.
> I'm into the iced taupe Africa, so much actually, but I have so many pretty pale metallic bags and I also really want a brown/black bag so I was thinking midi angel with black sides and bottom and straps and bronze Africa on both sides, to get the dual dark neutral tones to match all my chocolate brown and black boots and coats.



Great ideas!


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> That's my theory! With custom bags that you can't see in person first, it's hard to know exactly what you'll like, and I've chosen a few that just don't work for me. Sometimes the size or style just don't work, and other times I love the style but a particular leather choice is a mistake, like with my vacchetta MM. I love midi minerva, but learned I can't do it in a heavy leather. I can only do the vacchetta in a style like midi selene to keep the weight down.



Thank you for the insight.  It's not the easiest thing to sell or donate an MM!  But I have to remind myself of what I just ordered: a Full Zip Selene in black pebbled leather with marine lining, silver HW, and an additional key clip.  Finally, I will get to use my large MM organizer!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Another question about the leathers. Are there different levels of robustness or do you feel you need to baby them all at the same level (from not at all to quite a bit)...?


----------



## clu0984

Guys, see the Aura?  It's adorable but I think too small for me


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for the insight.  It's not the easiest thing to sell or donate an MM!  But I have to remind myself of what I just ordered: a Full Zip Selene in black pebbled leather with marine lining, silver HW, and an additional key clip.  Finally, I will get to use my large MM organizer!



Agreed...not easy. Oh my gosh, your new bag sounds just amazing! It literally sounds like the perfect bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Another question about the leathers. Are there different levels of robustness or do you feel you need to baby them all at the same level (from not at all to quite a bit)...?



Good question. I can only speak for nappa, nabuk, vacchetta and pebbled. I treated my nabuk with protectant spray, but still won't wear it in bad weather. Nubuk by nature is somewhat delicate. I've found nappa to be strong, as it's nice and thick, but it is smooth, so it will inevitably show scuffs more than textured bags. I have gotten absolutely no marks on my Africa bags or my pebbled bag. They seem pretty tough. Africa reminds me of the texture of the old Dooney bags that had that shrunken pebbled texture and were basically indestructible.


----------



## mkpurselover

clu0984 said:


> Guys, see the Aura?  It's adorable but I think too small for me


Just saw it! Love the hardware, but yes, too small for me as well


----------



## mkpurselover

All these great conversations about leather has me thinking about the weight of a Vachetta bag.  I love big bags (and I cannot lie!)  I need a Vachetta bag, and I need it to be large enough for all my stuff.  I will research all the bag sizes and see what is the smallest I can get away with, and that will be the Vachetta bag


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Another question about the leathers. Are there different levels of robustness or do you feel you need to baby them all at the same level (from not at all to quite a bit)...?



In my experience....the pebbled leather wears like iron....just gets puddly soft but looks fantastic with use. My Africa leathers also other than softening up with use have worn fantastic. Merinos has held up well, no sign of use, but probably not been as used as my pebbled or Africa. My Vachetta leather and Athene is also holding up well, though have not been used as much to put to the test. Nubuck is really the only one I baby.


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> All these great conversations about leather has me thinking about the weight of a Vachetta bag.  I love big bags (and I cannot lie!)  I need a Vachetta bag, and I need it to be large enough for all my stuff.  I will research all the bag sizes and see what is the smallest I can get away with, and that will be the Vachetta bag



The Zhoe Legend is a great bag with more room than I thought and I love it in Vachetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> All these great conversations about leather has me thinking about the weight of a Vachetta bag.  I love big bags (and I cannot lie!)  I need a Vachetta bag, and I need it to be large enough for all my stuff.  I will research all the bag sizes and see what is the smallest I can get away with, and that will be the Vachetta bag



How do you like your midi selene's and Angelica's sizes?  Either would be lovely in vacchetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Guys, see the Aura?  It's adorable but I think too small for me



Completely adorable! Unfortunately too small for me too.


----------



## leechiyong

clu0984 said:


> Guys, see the Aura?  It's adorable but I think too small for me


It's lovely, but I have no idea what leather I'd choose.  I'm loving the iced taupe and berry, but have been in need of a bright green bag for awhile.  It's such a classic looking bag though.  Not sure what would be appropriate.


----------



## Odebdo

If people love Aura....if asked he may make a "maxi"....he has sized down styles for us to midi versions....worth asking if people want it bigger! I like it the size it is, but it would not be a kitchen sink bag for sure.

Now that all the styles have been released...what is everyone thinking on? Just curious if we have any interest in trying for a group bespoke...


----------



## LuvAllBags

leechiyong said:


> It's lovely, but I have no idea what leather I'd choose.  I'm loving the iced taupe and berry, but have been in need of a bright green bag for awhile.  It's such a classic looking bag though.  Not sure what would be appropriate.



I believe they still have green ray nappa.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> If people love Aura....if asked he may make a "maxi"....he has sized down styles for us to midi versions....worth asking if people want it bigger! I like it the size it is, but it would not be a kitchen sink bag for sure.
> 
> Now that all the styles have been released...what is everyone thinking on? Just curious if we have any interest in trying for a group bespoke...



I'm considering: 

Midi Selene in Dark Taupe Vacchetta or River Vacchetta
Midi Selene, Midi Minerva or Midi Angel (no tassels) in Forest Merinos


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> The Zhoe Legend is a great bag with more room than I thought and I love it in Vachetta.


Is the Legend the regular size Zhoe that's on the website?


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Is the Legend the regular size Zhoe that's on the website?



The Legend has the 3 compartments. I did mine with the center one with a zip and the others open like TenKrat....original design had all 3 open.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> How do you like your midi selene's and Angelica's sizes?  Either would be lovely in vacchetta.


I love both sizes, and the new Arianna is right in there size-wise also.  I was just afraid that general size range would be too heavy.  But I don't know why I worry, all my purses weigh a ton anyway - I do carry everything but the kitchen sink!!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> If people love Aura....if asked he may make a "maxi"....he has sized down styles for us to midi versions....worth asking if people want it bigger! I like it the size it is, but it would not be a kitchen sink bag for sure.
> 
> Now that all the styles have been released...what is everyone thinking on? Just curious if we have any interest in trying for a group bespoke...


Loving the Arianna, would do Amethyst, ice berry or river blue in that style. 
Would defiantly think about the Aura if a little bigger, same colors.  
Sorry ladies, I'm a blue, purple, pink gal.  
I know I should have a neutral bag, but it's not me!


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm considering:
> 
> Midi Selene in Dark Taupe Vacchetta or River Vacchetta
> Midi Selene, Midi Minerva or Midi Angel (no tassels) in Forest Merinos


Oh, I would consider a midi Selene in river Vachetta too, maybe even a zip midi


----------



## VanBod1525

I just need to get the dimensions of the Angel Midi. I'm looking for something about the size of the old BE Covet Me or Treasure Me.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I'm thinking Iced Berry Africa midi zip Selene with dark gun metal hardware and marine lining. Thoughts? I'm also very much tempted by the amethyst pebbled leather. Choices, choices!


----------



## clu0984

I would do icy olive midi angel and iced berry in either midi Selene or full size Selene

I need a better shot of the forest merino as it looks teal on my screen


----------



## djfmn

I am thinking Auro in Jade pebbled or Forest or Sunflower 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

I would love to see a comparison photo of the Auro and the Zhoe Legend. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

I would also do a River Vacchetta Arianna.


----------



## msd_bags

Love the Aura!! So confused what to get next. [emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

I'm loving the Aura. I don't think the other styles would work for me.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> I just need to get the dimensions of the Angel Midi. I'm looking for something about the size of the old BE Covet Me or Treasure Me.


Angel midi, per Colette:


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Love the Aura!! So confused what to get next. [emoji7]


I also love Aura I am thinking about getting it in sunflower. I love this styleit is slightly smaller than Zhoe.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> I'm thinking Iced Berry Africa midi zip Selene with dark gun metal hardware and marine lining. Thoughts? I'm also very much tempted by the amethyst pebbled leather. Choices, choices!


Yes, love! It might be a bit like my rosa midi Selene, but the zip with gunmetal hardware!!


----------



## Odebdo

All of you ladies ideas sound lovely...

I have some swatches on the way... Iced africa leathers, amethyst pebbled, the vachettas ...I love all 3 styles....

So yea...hard decisions ahead!!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I also love Aura I am thinking about getting it in sunflower. I love this styleit is slightly smaller than Zhoe.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


The more I look at the Aura, the more I like it.  I have the Zhoe Legend and I like it a lot.  From the listed dimension, the Aura is just slightly smaller.  But with a greater depth.

I am scheduled to order another MM bag around October or November.  The midi Minerva is a tried and tested style for me so I was thinking of getting one, in nappa (my first one is pebbled) for a little lighter weight hopefully.  Now with the new models, the equation changes a teeny bit.  I hope a money tree grows in my pocket garden so I can add to my order! Now, if it comes to just getting one, maybe the bigger one wins??


----------



## lenie

I ordered the dark taupe vachetta in the regular Selene and the iced taupe Africa in the Aphrodite.


----------



## lenie

If anyone has the flora and the midi Penelope, which one do you think is better for a wallet? Thank you!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> If anyone has the flora and the midi Penelope, which one do you think is better for a wallet? Thank you!



The Flora, definitely.  The midi Penelope is more like a coin purse; it has no credit card slots (too small for that).  The Flora does have credit card slots, and is large enough to hold bills and receipts and quite a bit more with ease.


----------



## the_baglover

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree. The only bag I could not tolerate was a Vacchetta midi Minerva. Just too heavy. But my other MM in nappa is fine. Nabuk is also fairly heavy.


Was it very heavy even when empty? I was thinking of ordering a bag in vachetta leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

the_baglover said:


> Was it very heavy even when empty? I was thinking of ordering a bag in vachetta leather.



The midi Minerva in vacchetta was heavy even when empty, but I also got the longer flap version. I think that style tends to be slightly heavier in any leather due to the flap anyway, so I'm sure other styles in vacchetta are lighter. In my experience, full size Soulmate and both Minerva styles are the heaviest.


----------



## the_baglover

LuvAllBags said:


> The midi Minerva in vacchetta was heavy even when empty, but I also got the longer flap version. I think that style tends to be slightly heavier in any leather due to the flap anyway, so I'm sure other styles in vacchetta are lighter. In my experience, full size Soulmate and both Minerva styles are the heaviest.


Thank you for replying. I had my heart set on Angelica in vacchetta and hopefully it won't be too heavy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Looks like my bags will finally be here tomorrow. They've been on the slow route this time...got to the U.S. really quickly then sat in U.S. customs for 4 days before moving on. They're finally on their way to me as of last night. Hooray!


----------



## LuvAllBags

the_baglover said:


> Thank you for replying. I had my heart set on Angelica in vacchetta and hopefully it won't be too heavy.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> The Flora, definitely.  The midi Penelope is more like a coin purse; it has no credit card slots (too small for that).  The Flora does have credit card slots, and is large enough to hold bills and receipts and quite a bit more with ease.



Thank you for the info!


----------



## anitalilac

Hi Odebdo,

What do you think of Nappa? I need a light leather because of  my shoulder pain.
I was thinking of Angelica in Napa Blue ( it seems to me the closest to Hermes Electric Blue)
Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Hi Odebdo,
> 
> What do you think of Nappa? I need a light leather because of  my shoulder pain.
> I was thinking of Angelica in Napa Blue ( it seems to me the closest to Hermes Electric Blue)
> Thanks!


I am not Odebdo but thought I would reply as well. I have an orange nappa Zhoe an aqua nappa Zhoe Legend and a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate and none of these bags are heavy. Even the midi Soulmate is not heavy for me. I do not have Vacchetta because of the weight I prefer lighter bags. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> Hi Odebdo,
> 
> What do you think of Nappa? I need a light leather because of  my shoulder pain.
> I was thinking of Angelica in Napa Blue ( it seems to me the closest to Hermes Electric Blue)
> Thanks!



I love nappa! Not heavy at all! I have it in midi Minerva and midi Soulmate.


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> Angel midi, per Colette:
> View attachment 3439851


Thanks MK. Now I need to get out my tape measure to work out how big this really is. I think I might take a leaf out of DJFMN's book and build myself a paper version. I think the Aura is going to be too small for me and I don't like that lock - when they break they are a pain to fix.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Maxi aura please


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> Thanks MK. Now I need to get out my tape measure to work out how big this really is. I think I might take a leaf out of DJFMN's book and build myself a paper version. I think the Aura is going to be too small for me and I don't like that lock - when they break they are a pain to fix.


Oh, I had not thought about that, I just liked the hardware!  The Aura is a bit small for me, and I think the midi Angel would just squeak by size-wise.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Has anyone ever thought of a colorblock mm? I'm thinking about even a tri color bag.


----------



## leechiyong

I have an LV bag with a lock that's over fifteen years old that's never had a problem, so given Marco's quality, I'm not particularly concerned about the lock breaking.


----------



## thedseer

I love the merinos leather, and I know that is what is used on Aura in the picture, but I wonder if it would make more sense in a more structured leather since it seems like a structured bag... thoughts?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Looking at the new bags, I am thinking the Cassandra might make an excellent work bag. I need to measure, but I think it would fit my laptop (though weight might be an issue).

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Has anyone ever thought of a colorblock mm? I'm thinking about even a tri color bag.



I think they may have done colorblocks before. Check the older look books on their website, or maybe on pinterest.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Has anyone ever thought of a colorblock mm? I'm thinking about even a tri color bag.



They had a tri-color Zhoe or Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I love the merinos leather, and I know that is what is used on Aura in the picture, but I wonder if it would make more sense in a more structured leather since it seems like a structured bag... thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



I was thinking a stiffer leather like the dark taupe vachetta would work well!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> They had a tri-color Zhoe or Zhoe Legend.



Yes, they did.  Did anyone on tPF get one?


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> Hi Odebdo,
> 
> What do you think of Nappa? I need a light leather because of  my shoulder pain.
> I was thinking of Angelica in Napa Blue ( it seems to me the closest to Hermes Electric Blue)
> Thanks!



I think the other ladies have answered but I think nappa or merinos would be the lightest....and Angelica is light on hardware too! It would be beautiful in blue reef!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> I love the merinos leather, and I know that is what is used on Aura in the picture, but I wonder if it would make more sense in a more structured leather since it seems like a structured bag... thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Just want to share my thoughts though I don't have a structured MM bag in merinos. MM uses some backing or padding, so I guess the merinos would still hold well in that leather.  Conversely, the nappa, which Marco initially used for his more structured styles, is really great for the slouchy Midi Selene! Now going back to the Aura, I think it would look great in pebbled (I have a pebbled mini Zhoe), and particularly in vachetta which is stiffer leather.  I might try the Aura in River Blue vachetta.  Still saving up for it though.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

lenie said:


> I ordered the dark taupe vachetta in the regular Selene and the iced taupe Africa in the Aphrodite.



Ohhhhhhh, lenie, I cannot wait to see your Aphrodite in iced taupe Africa.  Wow what a combination.  Did you choose standard lining or a custom color?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tell me about vaccheta leather! What's it like, besides stiff and heavy and obviously pretty if you like dark neutrals.


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> Hi Odebdo,
> 
> What do you think of Nappa? I need a light leather because of  my shoulder pain.
> I was thinking of Angelica in Napa Blue ( it seems to me the closest to Hermes Electric Blue)
> Thanks!



I would also suggest the flat calf if you are looking for a light leather. My little Miss M is made with this and she is very light.


----------



## lenie

Claudia Herzog said:


> Ohhhhhhh, lenie, I cannot wait to see your Aphrodite in iced taupe Africa.  Wow what a combination.  Did you choose standard lining or a custom color?


I got the standard silver lining. I think this leather would look great with fuschia, marine or the new sage lining. I just choose not to pay extra for lining and hardware so I can the funds towards another bag. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Is the flat calf shiny?


I think my problem with the size of aura is that I like my small purses to be quite small, like evening size, especially if they are convertible to being a wristlet or pouch within a larger bag or just an elegant crossbody mini bag for a date night. I'm willing to do the economy of paring down to the essentials if the bag is deliciously nimble and light in my hand, giving my shoulder a break and making me feel very unencumbered. However, if a bag goes up to aura dimensions I no longer have that light 'clutch/wallet on a chain' feeling, especially in leather with hardware that can give it substantial weight. At that size I just start being annoyed that after placing my wallet, keys, phone and lip product in, nothing else fits and it's bulging already, and I wish it was significantly bigger.

Maybe one idea would be ordering a phoebe dressed up with the aura lock hardware for an optional upgrade. Or waiting for the aura maxi version to be released. Or both! 

Has anyone gotten a phoebe or flora in vaccheta?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

God I overthink bag philosophy.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I also love Aura I am thinking about getting it in sunflower. I love this styleit is slightly smaller than Zhoe.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


The Aura is also my favourite of the new styles - it reminds me of the


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Is the flat calf shiny?
> 
> 
> I think my problem with the size of aura is that I like my small purses to be quite small, like evening size, especially if they are convertible to being a wristlet or pouch within a larger bag or just an elegant crossbody mini bag for a date night. I'm willing to do the economy of paring down to the essentials if the bag is deliciously nimble and light in my hand, giving my shoulder a break and making me feel very unencumbered. However, if a bag goes up to aura dimensions I no longer have that light 'clutch/wallet on a chain' feeling, especially in leather with hardware that can give it substantial weight. At that size I just start being annoyed that after placing my wallet, keys, phone and lip product in, nothing else fits and it's bulging already, and I wish it was significantly bigger.
> 
> Maybe one idea would be ordering a phoebe dressed up with the aura lock hardware for an optional upgrade. Or waiting for the aura maxi version to be released. Or both!
> 
> Has anyone gotten a phoebe or flora in vaccheta?



I seem to remember someone posting that they had asked Colette about a small bag (possibly phoebe or flora) in vaccheta, but Marco thought it wouldn't work due to the stiffness/thickness of the leather.  Certainly my mini-zhoe in vaccheta is very structured, and until it softened slightly, the flap was a little difficult to close as the leather was quite springy.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Is the flat calf shiny?
> 
> 
> I think my problem with the size of aura is that I like my small purses to be quite small, like evening size, especially if they are convertible to being a wristlet or pouch within a larger bag or just an elegant crossbody mini bag for a date night. I'm willing to do the economy of paring down to the essentials if the bag is deliciously nimble and light in my hand, giving my shoulder a break and making me feel very unencumbered. However, if a bag goes up to aura dimensions I no longer have that light 'clutch/wallet on a chain' feeling, especially in leather with hardware that can give it substantial weight. At that size I just start being annoyed that after TE placing my wallet, keys, phone and lip product in, nothing else fits and it's bulging already, and I wish it was significantly bigger.
> 
> Maybe one idea would be ordering a phoebe dressed up with the aura lock hardware for an optional upgrade. Or waiting for the aura maxi version to be released. Or both!
> 
> Has anyone gotten a phoebe or flora in vaccheta?



The flat calf has a smooth semi-glossy finish but not to the extent of patent which imo is quite plasticky. It is stiffer than nappa, which is softer. 

I like the aura the best of the three new bags too. But the design also reminds me a bit of the Furla Metropolis, which goes on sale here quite often.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> The more I look at the Aura, the more I like it.  I have the Zhoe Legend and I like it a lot.  From the listed dimension, the Aura is just slightly smaller.  But with a greater depth.
> 
> I am scheduled to order another MM bag around October or November.  The midi Minerva is a tried and tested style for me so I was thinking of getting one, in nappa (my first one is pebbled) for a little lighter weight hopefully.  Now with the new models, the equation changes a teeny bit.  I hope a money tree grows in my pocket garden so I can add to my order! Now, if it comes to just getting one, maybe the bigger one wins??



 Love my midi Minerva in nappa! I highly recommend!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Love my midi Minerva in nappa! I highly recommend!


Thanks! If I'll get this, do I get it in black or red or dark green? It's time for a neutral (I consider red a 'colored neutral' if that makes sense) since I already have some other colorful bags. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## LuvAllBags

My bags arrived! Quick impressions now and pics as soon as I can. I love, love the Tangerine midi Selene. So glad I got it. Tangerine nappa is my favorite Massaccesi leather so far. Midi Minerva in Blue Africa is really pretty, and softer/more pliable than expected. My free medium Penelope is Octane, and I really like it. This is my first time seeing and feeling Merinos, and I really like it. Super happy with all my choices!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> My bags arrived! Quick impressions now and pics as soon as I can. I love, love the Tangerine midi Selene. So glad I got it. Tangerine nappa is my favorite Massaccesi leather so far. Midi Minerva in Blue Africa is really pretty, and softer/more pliable than expected. My free medium Penelope is Octane, and I really like it. This is my first time seeing and feeling Merinos, and I really like it. Super happy with all my choices!


Can't wait to see!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! If I'll get this, do I get it in black or red or dark green? It's time for a neutral (I consider red a 'colored neutral' if that makes sense) since I already have some other colorful bags. Decisions, decisions...



Aah, good question. I'm alway in favor of having one good red bag. However, I'm also a huge fan of dark green. One of those gets my vote!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have my fall bag choices narrowed down to either midi selene or midi minerva and leathers are dark taupe v , river v, and forest merinos. Now I need to turn those options into no more than two fall bags...I've already increased my quota from one!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> My bags arrived! Quick impressions now and pics as soon as I can. I love, love the Tangerine midi Selene. So glad I got it. Tangerine nappa is my favorite Massaccesi leather so far. Midi Minerva in Blue Africa is really pretty, and softer/more pliable than expected. My free medium Penelope is Octane, and I really like it. This is my first time seeing and feeling Merinos, and I really like it. Super happy with all my choices!


Your bags sound really gorgeous!! Please do post pics when you have time.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I have my fall bag choices narrowed down to either midi selene or midi minerva and leathers are dark taupe v , river v, and forest merinos. Now I need to turn those options into no more than two fall bags...I've already increased my quota from one!


I have not ventured into vachettas, but the 2 you mentioned are the most that intrigue me.


----------



## tenKrat

My favorite of the new styles is Aura because I favor medium to small bags nowadays. The Cassandra is a beautiful messenger bag. 

As for the new colors, I am drawn to the dark taupe vacchetta and the forest merinos. 

I'm thinking about an Aura in dark taupe vacchetta.  The weight of that leather would work for me on a small bag like the Aura. 

I think the forest merinos would look pretty on the Angel Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me. 

I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm sure you look amazing either way, and as a former local girl I can tell you that you are in the right setting to wear as much color as you like! Missing my home...,

I am the same way with bag revelations. I'm figuring out similar game changing concepts to help me crack my bag code. Weight and structure and style more so on my mind than color or size. Oh scratch that I also think about color and size constantly.

How about the rest of you, is color more important or texture/weight more paramount?

Make sure you send me your eBay username so if you ever sell your bags, I can bid, tenkrat! Eat a mango or papaya for me and think of me shivering in 55 degree rainy weather on the opposite side of the world.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me.
> 
> I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]
> 
> View attachment 3441738
> 
> View attachment 3441739



You look great in everything!!
I love that dark taupe vachetta. In early summer, I asked Colette if Marco could find a taupe or medium grey vachetta. I a so happy he found this color. 
I like the Cassandra, but I'm a little concerned it might be a tad big( and this is coming from a big bag girl). I think I would like it if it was an inch or inch and half smaller in width. I need to make a paper version to see how big it really is.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I like the Cassandra, but I'm a little concerned it might be a tad big( and this is coming from a big bag girl). I think I would like it if it was an inch or inch and half smaller in width. I need to make a paper version to see how big it really is.



Maybe the Cassandra is stuffed with tissue paper in the pic with the model wearing it?  Could be why it looks huge.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am the same way with bag revelations. I'm figuring out similar game changing concepts to help me crack my bag code. Weight and structure and style more so on my mind than color or size. Oh scratch that I also think about color and size constantly.
> 
> How about the rest of you, is color more important or texture/weight more paramount?.



Color first, texture second, weight last.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm sure you look amazing either way, and as a former local girl I can tell you that you are in the right setting to wear as much color as you like! Missing my home...,
> 
> I am the same way with bag revelations. I'm figuring out similar game changing concepts to help me crack my bag code. Weight and structure and style more so on my mind than color or size. Oh scratch that I also think about color and size constantly.
> 
> How about the rest of you, is color more important or texture/weight more paramount?
> 
> Make sure you send me your eBay username so if you ever sell your bags, I can bid, tenkrat! Eat a mango or papaya for me and think of me shivering in 55 degree rainy weather on the opposite side of the world.



I'm drawn in by color and texture first, but weight dictates whether a bag will ever be used, so weight wins out. So for me, it's weight-color-texture.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I have not ventured into vachettas, but the 2 you mentioned are the most that intrigue me.



I think they're both going to sell out, so I need to decide what to order. Will be sorry if I miss them. I missed ecru vacchetta and regret it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Tell me about vaccheta leather! What's it like, besides stiff and heavy and obviously pretty if you like dark neutrals.



It is a "naked" leather so it doesn't have a coating or sealant  on top. It has natural texture, so you can expect variations in texture throughout. It is thicker/heavier than others. It usually has saturated color. You see a lot of vacchetta in brown tones, and it is beyond gorgeous in any brown. Great for giving a bag a slightly more rugged look! I love it, just have to use it on a lighter weight style. I will probably put it with a Selene Midi for a fall bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The blog description says it's coated with a light protective sealant. So I guess not totally naked! I agree with tenkrat that for the aura it wouldn't be a big deal if it's a heavy weight.  Would it work at all for phoebe? Or flap not shut?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The blog description says it's coated with a light protective sealant. So I guess not totally naked! I agree with tenkrat that for the aura it wouldn't be a big deal if it's a heavy weight.  Would it work at all for phoebe? Or flap not shut?



You would have to ask Colette. I believe they don't use vacchetta for the smalls. I'm glad to hear it has a sealant! Vacchetta is usually naked and therefore can spot in the rain, etc.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> My favorite of the new styles is Aura because I favor medium to small bags nowadays. The Cassandra is a beautiful messenger bag.
> 
> As for the new colors, I am drawn to the dark taupe vacchetta and the forest merinos.
> 
> I'm thinking about an Aura in dark taupe vacchetta.  The weight of that leather would work for me on a small bag like the Aura.
> 
> I think the forest merinos would look pretty on the Angel Midi.



A taupe Vachetta Aura is on my list too.....anyone else love it to try for a group bespoke?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What does that mean? Aren't they always available for customized bags? Is there a group discount?
Is it me or does dark taupe look like medium to chocolate brown in the cassandra photos?


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> A taupe Vachetta Aura is on my list too.....anyone else love it to try for a group bespoke?


I may be in for this.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me.
> 
> I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]
> 
> View attachment 3441738
> 
> View attachment 3441739



TenKrat (is that pronounced ten-kay-rat like distance running, or ten-karat like gold?), I adore your ivory Little Athena, and your sense of style in pairing it with your colorful clothes.  In a few years when I can get another Massaccesi, it's definitely going to be something structured like the Athena.  The contrast with your flowing dress is just lovely.


----------



## anitalilac

Thank you ladies for your wonderful replies
I sent an email,to Colette last Sunday and she hasn't replied . Has anybody gotten reply this past days from her? Just wondering as I Have resent the email last night. 
She is usually really responsive with the emails.


----------



## soramillay

Here is my Angelica side by side with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina. Msd, I will owe you the mod shots as I wanted to take some outside but it's been raining everyday.

The Angelica is slightly larger than Lil Ms M but quite comparable in size to the Midi Divina.


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> Here is my Angelica side by side with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina. Msd, I will owe you the mod shots as I wanted to take some outside but it's been raining everyday.
> 
> The Angelica is slightly larger than Lil Ms M but quite comparable in size to the Midi Divina.
> 
> View attachment 3441995
> View attachment 3441996


Your  Angelica is stunning!
Its calling my name! 
Is your strap the standard strap? I carry my bags on my shoulder, if I were to order an angelica, I would want !arco to lengthen it just enough ...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> Here is my Angelica side by side with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina. Msd, I will owe you the mod shots as I wanted to take some outside but it's been raining everyday.
> 
> The Angelica is slightly larger than Lil Ms M but quite comparable in size to the Midi Divina.
> 
> View attachment 3441995
> View attachment 3441996


What color is that angelica? Gorgeous light gray?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Love these comparison shots.  Soramillay, do you have personal guidelines for when you reach for each one?  In other words, "When I'm wearing X kind of clothes, I carry the Little Miss M."  Or, "When I'm going to Y event or doing Z task, that's the perfect time for the Divina."  What are X, Y, and Z for you?  And for others?  I'm trying to get a sense of how each of the Massaccesi styles differs in terms of functionality and contextual appropriateness.


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> Your  Angelica is stunning!
> Its calling my name!
> Is your strap the standard strap? I carry my bags on my shoulder, if I were to order an angelica, I would want !arco to lengthen it just enough ...



Thanks! Yes, it's the standard. Did you see Cowumbut's Rua Angelica with long handles? It's beautiful.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> What color is that angelica? Gorgeous light gray?



It's Pearl Grey Pebbled. A number of ladies in this thread have bags in this leather and I fell for the cool grey shade. It will look great with white and hopefully resist dirt well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is so pretty. Looks darker than other photos of it in a midi minerva I think tenkrat posted. Lighting affects.
Does anyone have taupe merinos?


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> Love these comparison shots.  Soramillay, do you have personal guidelines for when you reach for each one?  In other words, "When I'm wearing X kind of clothes, I carry the Little Miss M."  Or, "When I'm going to Y event or doing Z task, that's the perfect time for the Divina."  What are X, Y, and Z for you?  And for others?  I'm trying to get a sense of how each of the Massaccesi styles differs in terms of functionality and contextual appropriateness.



I do have some subtle differentiation between my bags. This Angelica I bought specifically to wear with light-coloured summer clothes, especially white. I had an cream bag before but it looked too yellow with white... so I figured a cool grey was actually more versatile. Little Miss M I wear as a ladylike shoulder bag, often with dresses. 

My Divina and Angel are carried in all seasons, just as regular mum bags, with jeans and jackets. The Divina would make a great work bag too since it's structured and in a dark neutral colour.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I may be in for this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



If there are 3 of us here....maybe there are more...let me shoot a message to Colette to see if that is even a possibility!


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> Thank you ladies for your wonderful replies
> I sent an email,to Colette last Sunday and she hasn't replied . Has anybody gotten reply this past days from her? Just wondering as I Have resent the email last night.
> She is usually really responsive with the emails.



I have heard from her...maybe your first message got lost?....I am sure she will reply to your resent message...have you tried messaging her on facebook in case there is something wrong with email?



anitalilac said:


> Your  Angelica is stunning!
> Its calling my name!
> Is your strap the standard strap? I carry my bags on my shoulder, if I were to order an angelica, I would want !arco to lengthen it just enough ...



The Rua Angelica can have handles lengthened for shoulder carry...no way could the regular handles be shoulder carry....the new style of Arianna is very similar to Angelica, only with shoulder straps that fold down...maybe that is another option?


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What does that mean? Aren't they always available for customized bags? Is there a group discount?
> Is it me or does dark taupe look like medium to chocolate brown in the cassandra photos?



Yes...a group bespoke does give participants a discount, but requires a certain number of people..but then all people in the bespoke get the same bag...no specializations...I think normally we can do silver or gold hardware...but it all has the standard lining etc.  so they can make 8 bags all the same.  We have had a few...Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate...and blue africa Soulmate, a black merinos Soulmate...plum pebbled Zhoe.....they are fun if you can get them together...and it does help to save a little if you can!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

15% off? That would be nice. I think a taupe vacchetta aura would be really pretty with gold hardware, but I am slightly unsure if the dark taupe is too dark for my preferences. It seems almost chocolate brown in the natural light, and I know i go for neutrals that are a bit lighter and brighter like a pearl grey or ivory beige or the merinos  taupe or pebbled taupe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I do have some subtle differentiation between my bags. This Angelica I bought specifically to wear with light-coloured summer clothes, especially white. I had an cream bag before but it looked too yellow with white... so I figured a cool grey was actually more versatile. Little Miss M I wear as a ladylike shoulder bag, often with dresses.
> 
> My Divina and Angel are carried in all seasons, just as regular mum bags, with jeans and jackets. The Divina would make a great work bag too since it's structured and in a dark neutral colour.



I can attest the midi Divina makes a great work bag. I love it.


----------



## Odebdo

I just emailed with Colette....no group bespokes for the new styles that just launched...kind of a bummer, but I understand.

Just means I could customize with the back pockets, or one of the new linings....


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Here is my Angelica side by side with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina. Msd, I will owe you the mod shots as I wanted to take some outside but it's been raining everyday.
> 
> The Angelica is slightly larger than Lil Ms M but quite comparable in size to the Midi Divina.
> 
> View attachment 3441995
> View attachment 3441996



If Angelica is nearly same size as Midi Divina, this changes my perception. Is it close in all dimensions (except strap length of course)?


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I just emailed with Colette....no group bespokes for the new styles that just launched...kind of a bummer, but I understand.
> 
> Just means I could customize with the back pockets, or one of the new linings....


Thanks for checking! On the plus side, this will give me more time to save, request swatches and think more about colors/styles.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me.
> 
> I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]
> 
> View attachment 3441738
> 
> View attachment 3441739


This looks wonderful! And you appear to be a small lady, so no need to overpower yourself with too much!
I, on the other hand, cannot seem to do a neutral bag. I will get something in the River Vachetta, that will be very neutral for me!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> My bags arrived! Quick impressions now and pics as soon as I can. I love, love the Tangerine midi Selene. So glad I got it. Tangerine nappa is my favorite Massaccesi leather so far. Midi Minerva in Blue Africa is really pretty, and softer/more pliable than expected. My free medium Penelope is Octane, and I really like it. This is my first time seeing and feeling Merinos, and I really like it. Super happy with all my choices!



Can't wait to see these! I love the tangerine Nappa too! Sounds like you have all winners in that box!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me.
> 
> I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]
> 
> View attachment 3441738
> 
> View attachment 3441739



You always look so pulled together!! This reminds me I need to pull my Little A back out!!


----------



## djfmn

Did anyone get the Sunflower swatch? If any did can you tell me what it is like and how close to the photo on the MM blog it is?
I am thinking an Aura in Sunflower might be the bag I go for.

Thanks


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Tangerine Nappa Midi Selene. Standard interior, silver hw. 










I will try to get an outdoors pic at some point to get the natural color better.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Tangerine Nappa Midi Selene. Standard interior, silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3442441
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442443
> 
> 
> I will try to get an outdoors pic at some point to get the natural color better.



Gorgeous Luv!!!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Tangerine Nappa Midi Selene. Standard interior, silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3442441
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442443
> 
> 
> I will try to get an outdoors pic at some point to get the natural color better.


Wow and wow and wow. This is stunning. Love the style and love love the tangerine. Enjoy your lovely new bag. I can see why you love this tangerine leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Second pic of the Tangerine is probably closest to IRL. It looks brighter than it actually is in the first pic.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Little Athena in ivory beige nappa today. Recently, I figured out that wearing neutral colored bags with a multicolored outfit looks best on me.
> 
> I used to sometimes wear a colored bag with a multicolored outfit. Then one day, it suddenly bothered me that there was too much color on my person. I don't know why exactly.  Perhaps it's sensory overload at my age. [emoji851]
> 
> View attachment 3441738
> 
> View attachment 3441739


Love your bag and love your outfit. You are so stylish.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Tangerine Nappa Midi Selene. Standard interior, silver hw.
> 
> I will try to get an outdoors pic at some point to get the natural color better.


Oh my, Luv, so gorgeous!!


----------



## djfmn

Did you see the photo of the Daphne in Sunflower on the MM Facebook page? I love that leather it is such a great color. I can just see the Aura in sunflower.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Did you see the photo of the Daphne in Sunflower on the MM Facebook page? I love that leather it is such a great color. I can just see the Aura in sunflower.



That picture...ok all of MM's pictures make me want that bag! The sunflower Daphne is stunning and it would be gorgeous in an Aura!


----------



## thedseer

I love the sunflower... definitely going to request a swatch. Just need to figure out what other swatches I want to see.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

That is such a stunning pic! Love Daphne in that color.


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> TenKrat (is that pronounced ten-kay-rat like distance running, or ten-karat like gold?), I adore your ivory Little Athena, and your sense of style in pairing it with your colorful clothes.  In a few years when I can get another Massaccesi, it's definitely going to be something structured like the Athena.  The contrast with your flowing dress is just lovely.


My screen name is pronounced ten-kay-rat. My other passion is distance running, from 10Ks up to marathons.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Here is my Angelica side by side with the Little Miss M and the Midi Divina. Msd, I will owe you the mod shots as I wanted to take some outside but it's been raining everyday.
> 
> The Angelica is slightly larger than Lil Ms M but quite comparable in size to the Midi Divina.
> 
> View attachment 3441995
> View attachment 3441996


Your Angelica is so pretty in pearl grey.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I am thinking an Aura in Sunflower might be the bag I go for.


Nice!


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> If Angelica is nearly same size as Midi Divina, this changes my perception. Is it close in all dimensions (except strap length of course)?



I just put the bottoms of both bags together to check and they are almost exactly the same size (length and width). However, the midi Divina is wider at the top so you'll find you can slip in things more easily. I can fit my iPad in both bags, but there's less space in the Angelica. Also I have the standard zip divider in there which takes up space. If you were to order it without it, think you will find it more spacious.


----------



## soramillay

As promised, a mod shot with my Angelica


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3442943
> 
> As promised, a mod shot with my Angelica [emoji2]


Pretty! Love the Angelica.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anitalilac

Thanks for the pics. The Angelica is truly beautiful and you carry it well.
I will have to put on hold The angelica since we will be moving to a place where we will,have to,use public transport alot!
And downsizing to a tiny apartment. So , Angelica suits my current lifestyle living in The great Midwest Suburbs where I drive everywhere.
But not in the next few months when we move.
Anybody wants to share their experience with the Diva? I think that is more practical for me especially with 4 kiddos...youngest being in preschool..
I love the yellows..
Diva in Nappa Or Diva in Merino?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Thank you, soramillay and tenkrat, for answering my questions.  I enjoy learning all thing Massaccesi!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Since my husband covered 25% of the cost of Lucy, my new bronze midi Selene, he joked that he should take custody every Friday and Saturday.  Odebdo suggested he do a mod shot, and yesterday I talked him into it.  I proudly present to you DH and Lucy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> Thanks for the pics. The Angelica is truly beautiful and you carry it well.
> I will have to put on hold The angelica since we will be moving to a place where we will,have to,use public transport alot!
> And downsizing to a tiny apartment. So , Angelica suits my current lifestyle living in The great Midwest Suburbs where I drive everywhere.
> But not in the next few months when we move.
> Anybody wants to share their experience with the Diva? I think that is more practical for me especially with 4 kiddos...youngest being in preschool..
> I love the yellows..
> Diva in Nappa Or Diva in Merino?



Ooh -  a yellow Diva would be gorgeous! You will have a bit more structure with nappa but the merinos will be lighter weight, I think. I think they put some backing in this style. My pebbled midi divina has some structure to it but it will soften up nicely, I think.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Thanks for the pics. The Angelica is truly beautiful and you carry it well.
> I will have to put on hold The angelica since we will be moving to a place where we will,have to,use public transport alot!
> And downsizing to a tiny apartment. So , Angelica suits my current lifestyle living in The great Midwest Suburbs where I drive everywhere.
> But not in the next few months when we move.
> Anybody wants to share their experience with the Diva? I think that is more practical for me especially with 4 kiddos...youngest being in preschool..
> I love the yellows..
> Diva in Nappa Or Diva in Merino?


I have a Diva in a dark grey nappa. It is a great size and the nappa is nice and light. I love my Diva so easy to carry and fits everything and easy to locate stuff. I did not get one with tassels I requested a tie instead like the Mansur and Gavriel bucket bag tie. Purely personal preference. Great bag would be gorgeous in Jade, sunflower or tangerine. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Juliemvis

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3442943
> 
> As promised, a mod shot with my Angelica



Love this bag I really need one [emoji7][emoji7]..


----------



## Odebdo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Since my husband covered 25% of the cost of Lucy, my new bronze midi Selene, he joked that he should take custody every Friday and Saturday.  Odebdo suggested he do a mod shot, and yesterday I talked him into it.  I proudly present to you DH and Lucy!
> 
> View attachment 3443150



You have a keeper there!! My DH would never do a mod shot!! Give him a high 5 from me!


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> Thanks for the pics. The Angelica is truly beautiful and you carry it well.
> I will have to put on hold The angelica since we will be moving to a place where we will,have to,use public transport alot!
> And downsizing to a tiny apartment. So , Angelica suits my current lifestyle living in The great Midwest Suburbs where I drive everywhere.
> But not in the next few months when we move.
> Anybody wants to share their experience with the Diva? I think that is more practical for me especially with 4 kiddos...youngest being in preschool..
> I love the yellows..
> Diva in Nappa Or Diva in Merino?



I don't have a Diva but there's a pretty Black Merino one on eBay right now at a good price, you can check it out (NMA). FWIW, I live in the city and don't have a car, take the subway everywhere and I think all my MM bags work well with this lifestyle as almost all have crossbody straps and zip closure/ zip divider. But I only have one toddler and he drives me crazy so I bow down to your management of 4 LOs!!!


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> Since my husband covered 25% of the cost of Lucy, my new bronze midi Selene, he joked that he should take custody every Friday and Saturday.  Odebdo suggested he do a mod shot, and yesterday I talked him into it.  I proudly present to you DH and Lucy!
> 
> View attachment 3443150



I love his attitude and you know what, he pulls it off really well!


----------



## soramillay

Juliemvis said:


> Love this bag I really need one [emoji7][emoji7]..



You won't regret it  It is pretty light too.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3442943
> 
> As promised, a mod shot with my Angelica


It looks great on you!! It's a gorgeous bag! Love it!



anitalilac said:


> Thanks for the pics. The Angelica is truly beautiful and you carry it well.
> I will have to put on hold The angelica since we will be moving to a place where we will,have to,use public transport alot!
> And downsizing to a tiny apartment. So , Angelica suits my current lifestyle living in The great Midwest Suburbs where I drive everywhere.
> But not in the next few months when we move.
> Anybody wants to share their experience with the Diva? I think that is more practical for me especially with 4 kiddos...youngest being in preschool..
> I love the yellows..
> Diva in Nappa Or Diva in Merino?


I don't have the Diva, but my comment is about the leather.

The original Yellow in nappa is no longer available, but the one the previous season is stil available (forgot the color name). Colette updated nappa availability in the blog.

I'm a nappa girl. One difference I noticed between merinos and nappa is Merinos is matte while nappa has shine. They are both very pliable.



Claudia Herzog said:


> Since my husband covered 25% of the cost of Lucy, my new bronze midi Selene, he joked that he should take custody every Friday and Saturday.  Odebdo suggested he do a mod shot, and yesterday I talked him into it.  I proudly present to you DH and Lucy!
> 
> View attachment 3443150


You're hubby is soooo cool!! He carries the bag well!


----------



## clu0984

Is there any interest in an icy olive angel/angel midi?  For there's enough interest, maybe Marco will do a group bespoke


----------



## mkpurselover

I received the leather samples I requested, and they look darker in person, especially the iced berry.  I was surprised - it looks almost like a frosted prune color! Not sure if I like it, I will have to think on it.
I got the River Vachetta (which I like) ,Amethyst, and Iced Berry.

I've decided to get a midi zip Selene in the River Vachetta with silver hardware!! I was going to get an Arianna,  but I wanted more hardware.  Ordering today, my first Vachetta bag


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Is there any interest in an icy olive angel/angel midi?  For there's enough interest, maybe Marco will do a group bespoke



I would be in for an Angel bespoke in Iced Olive for sure!!


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> Is there any interest in an icy olive angel/angel midi?  For there's enough interest, maybe Marco will do a group bespoke


Didn't Odebdo post that she had asked about a group bespoke for dark taupe vacchetta Aura and that the response was no group bespokes on AW16 styles and leathers at this time?


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Didn't Odebdo post that she had asked about a group bespoke for dark taupe vacchetta Aura and that the response was no group bespokes on AW16 styles and leathers at this time?



I think she did post that -- no bespoke son AW16 styles.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> I've decided to get a midi zip Selene in the River Vachetta with silver hardware!! I was going to get an Arianna,  but I wanted more hardware.  Ordering today, my first Vachetta bag


Lovely choice. The silver hardware will showcase that gorgeous dark blue leather well.


----------



## clu0984

Tankgirl said:


> I think she did post that -- no bespoke son AW16 styles.



Yes, not sure if includes leathers


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Yes, not sure if includes leathers



We can ask...they have let us do bespokes on new leathers before....Angel is an old style...if we have 3-4 people here interested, it is worth asking


----------



## clu0984

I have asked


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> Is there any interest in an icy olive angel/angel midi?  For there's enough interest, maybe Marco will do a group bespoke


I'd be in...I love my angel and on new leathers we might be in luck for a bespoke. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bubbastatta

I am sorry if this seems like a silly question but can someone tell me what "bespoke" means?


----------



## clu0984

Ladies, it's a go!!  
The details are as follows:

8 orders minimum

15% off

Choice of Light Gold or Silver hardware

MM Signature Dark Grey Lining

Shipping fees apply, no returns

*** If Angel seems to be a favorite among everyone, ladies could have a choice of either Angel or Angel Midi.  They could also have the choice of the tassel or non-tassel version.  I have calculated out the pricing below if it is helpful.


----------



## clu0984

With 15% off:

Angel:
Pebbled or Africa  298 Euro (approx. $337)
Merinos  315 Euro (approx. $356)
Vacchetta  340 Euro (approx. $384)


Angel Midi:
Pebbled or Africa  268 Euro (approx. $303)
Merinos  285 Euro (approx. $322)
Vacchetta  298 Euro (approx. $33


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> With 15% off:
> 
> Angel:
> Pebbled or Africa  298 Euro (approx. $337)
> Merinos  315 Euro (approx. $356)
> Vacchetta  340 Euro (approx. $384)
> 
> 
> Angel Midi:
> Pebbled or Africa  268 Euro (approx. $303)
> Merinos  285 Euro (approx. $322)
> Vacchetta  298 Euro (approx. $33


Awesome! Thank you for organizing. 


clu0984 said:


> Ladies, it's a go!!
> The details are as follows:
> 
> 8 orders minimum
> 
> 15% off
> 
> Choice of Light Gold or Silver hardware
> 
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 
> Shipping fees apply, no returns
> 
> *** If Angel seems to be a favorite among everyone, ladies could have a choice of either Angel or Angel Midi.  They could also have the choice of the tassel or non-tassel version.  I have calculated out the pricing below if it is helpful.


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Ladies, it's a go!!
> The details are as follows:
> 
> 8 orders minimum
> 
> 15% off
> 
> Choice of Light Gold or Silver hardware
> 
> MM Signature Dark Grey Lining
> 
> Shipping fees apply, no returns
> 
> *** If Angel seems to be a favorite among everyone, ladies could have a choice of either Angel or Angel Midi.  They could also have the choice of the tassel or non-tassel version.  I have calculated out the pricing below if it is helpful.



Count me in for this! I will have to decide if I get another midi or go full size...thank you for organizing!! I will let Colette know I am in!


----------



## tenKrat

bubbastatta said:


> I am sorry if this seems like a silly question but can someone tell me what "bespoke" means?


It means you can customize your handbag, i.e., you choose the leather, hardware, and lining. All Massaccesi bags are bespoke because his workshop makes the bag only after a customer places an order. He does not keep any inventory.


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> With 15% off:
> 
> Angel:
> Pebbled or Africa  298 Euro (approx. $337)
> Merinos  315 Euro (approx. $356)
> Vacchetta  340 Euro (approx. $384)
> 
> 
> Angel Midi:
> Pebbled or Africa  268 Euro (approx. $303)
> Merinos  285 Euro (approx. $322)
> Vacchetta  298 Euro (approx. $33


The group bespoke is for iced olive leather, correct?


----------



## clu0984

tenKrat said:


> The group bespoke is for iced olive leather, correct?



Yes


----------



## clu0984

So we have so far:
1. Clu0984
2. Odebdo
3. Cowumbut


----------



## bubbastatta

tenKrat, thanks that's what I thought


----------



## anabg

I though the 2 new linings were also going to be standard, signature...?


----------



## Odebdo

anabg said:


> I though the 2 new linings were also going to be standard, signature...?



The two new linings are just added choices if you don't want the standard grey. I went for the  new sage lining in my iced taupe Arianna!


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> The two new linings are just added choices if you don't want the standard grey. I went for the  new sage lining in my iced taupe Arianna!



Hi. Thanks. I thought they were going to be standard like the signature gray. Maybe I misread the blog.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Since my husband covered 25% of the cost of Lucy, my new bronze midi Selene, he joked that he should take custody every Friday and Saturday.  Odebdo suggested he do a mod shot, and yesterday I talked him into it.  I proudly present to you DH and Lucy!
> 
> View attachment 3443150


Wow your bag is gorgeous. I could never convince my DH to do a mod shot. He thinks a handbag obsession is nuts. He is all about experiences and not stuff. He thinks I need to stop with the handbags. Oh well that will never happen especially when all these lovely new leathers come out and also the lovely new styles. Enjoy your gorgeous new midi Selene one of my all time favorite MM style.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> The two new linings are just added choices if you don't want the standard grey. I went for the  new sage lining in my iced taupe Arianna!


Does this mean there is no extra cost for the additional 2 new linings?


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Does this mean there is no extra cost for the additional 2 new linings?



Yes. This is what I would like to know, as well.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Does this mean there is no extra cost for the additional 2 new linings?



Yes....there is a charge for the new sage and burgundy linings....there is the standard dark grey and if you want ANY other color, you pay a small upcharge. The only exception to this was the summer silvery grey....not sure if this is still an option. They simply added 2 colors for us to select if we wish for this fall season, and that was what was stated in the blog, new choices for the fall season.

Think about the options Massaccesi offers us....no other brand does this for so reasonable a cost....I like that they keep giving us new options for leathers and linings and hardware....but there standard options would need to be simpler so there is no upcharge. If you want the other linings etc the upcharge is worth it IMO.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Yes....there is a charge for the new sage and burgundy linings....there is the standard dark grey and if you want ANY other color, you pay a small upcharge. The only exception to this was the summer silvery grey....not sure if this is still an option. They simply added 2 colors for us to select if we wish for this fall season, and that was what was stated in the blog, new choices for the fall season.
> 
> Think about the options Massaccesi offers us....no other brand does this for so reasonable a cost....I like that they keep giving us new options for leathers and linings and hardware....but there standard options would need to be simpler so there is no upcharge. If you want the other linings etc the upcharge is worth it IMO.


Yes, Marco gives us fabulous for a very small price.  You are so right, no one else does bespoke everything, made in Italy, beautiful leathers, design options, incredible personal service, etc. If you want to pay 10k + you could have a made to order Hermes bag!  There are other small bag makers and designers that make lovely bags, but they are not bespoke and are at least twice as expensive.  Marco is a gem!!


----------



## anabg

It was a question, not a complaint.  I don't mind paying extra.


----------



## Odebdo

Odebdo said:


> The two new linings are just added choices if you don't want the standard grey. I went for the  new sage lining in my iced taupe Arianna!



Just clarifying this post...I chose sage lining and paid the up charge for that selection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

With all the new leathers and styles, I'm actually considering an oldie at the moment...Taupe Pebbled Selene. Still don't have any Taupe Pebbled in my collection and I love it.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> With all the new leathers and styles, I'm actually considering an oldie at the moment...Taupe Pebbled Selene. Still don't have any Taupe Pebbled in my collection and I love it.



Taupe pebbled is a favorite of mine....I have it on my only Aphrodite!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really want an angel midi colorblock in taupe merinos, black pebbled and nut brown nappa. Sigh. All my customizations would run the bag to nearly $500 as it did with my last angel midi in deep blue Africa and it hasn't even finished being made yet so no new massaccesi bags in this price range for me for a bit.


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really want an angel midi colorblock in taupe merinos, black pebbled and nut brown nappa. Sigh. All my customizations would run the bag to nearly $500 as it did with my last angel midi in deep blue Africa and it hasn't even finished being made yet so no new massaccesi bags in this price range for me for a bit.


Colorblock sounds very interesting!! Have you ever asked if it was possible?


----------



## ga5life

Hey there i need to have a Chanel boy bag authenticated can anyone help, please


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anabg said:


> Colorblock sounds very interesting!! Have you ever asked if it was possible?


Collette says she'll confirm it's okay when I'm ready to pay for it, and since my budget isn't able to handle my pulling the trigger today, I don't know for sure. But I fantasize.


----------



## soramillay

So jealous of the new group bespoke! But I am currently bag happy and shall sit on my hands.

Mkpurselover, can you post a picture of the iced berry? I like the idea of a metallic prune! 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really want an angel midi colorblock in taupe merinos, black pebbled and nut brown nappa. Sigh. All my customizations would run the bag to nearly $500 as it did with my last angel midi in deep blue Africa and it hasn't even finished being made yet so no new massaccesi bags in this price range for me for a bit.



A colorblock angel would be cool, if it were anything like the colorblock Zhoes. But honestly HBG, I would wait to receive your blue Angel first and see how you like it before ordering another. You may find you want to add, remove, tweak things for your next order


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Taupe pebbled is a favorite of mine....I have it on my only Aphrodite!



I can't get the idea of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining out of my mind. Selene Midi would probably be a better everyday bag than Selene. It seems Selene Midi holds about exactly what I need for a typical day, and when full it stands up on its own, which is nice. As much as I like midi Minerva, it tends to tip over.


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I can't get the idea of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining out of my mind. Selene Midi would probably be a better everyday bag than Selene. It seems Selene Midi holds about exactly what I need for a typical day, and when full it stands up on its own, which is nice. As much as I like midi Minerva, it tends to tip over.



 I know what you mean: I couldn't get the idea of black pebbled leather tote with marine lining out of my mind.  I finally gave up and ordered a full Selene Zip with marine lining!  The full Soulmate is my favorite style -- it fits my lifestyle perfectly, but since I already have eight of them (two are midis), I couldn't justify getting another.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I can't get the idea of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining out of my mind. Selene Midi would probably be a better everyday bag than Selene. It seems Selene Midi holds about exactly what I need for a typical day, and when full it stands up on its own, which is nice. As much as I like midi Minerva, it tends to tip over.



Taupe pebbled and marine lining...oh wow! That would be stunning!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I know what you mean: I couldn't get the idea of black pebbled leather tote with marine lining out of my mind.  I finally gave up and ordered a full Selene Zip with marine lining!  The full Soulmate is my favorite style -- it fits my lifestyle perfectly, but since I already have eight of them (two are midis), I couldn't justify getting another.



And Tank...black pebbled with marine lining....swoon!

My dream I could not get out of my head was black vachetta and lilac lining...I just ordered that combo in an Angelica!

I love how all the options allow us to get the bags we all dream up!!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> With all the new leathers and styles, I'm actually considering an oldie at the moment...Taupe Pebbled Selene. Still don't have any Taupe Pebbled in my collection and I love it.


Love the taupe pebbled. I have it in a midi Minerva it is a great leather such a lovely color.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I can't get the idea of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining out of my mind. Selene Midi would probably be a better everyday bag than Selene. It seems Selene Midi holds about exactly what I need for a typical day, and when full it stands up on its own, which is nice. As much as I like midi Minerva, it tends to tip over.


I think taupe pebbled with marine lining would be stunning.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really want an angel midi colorblock in taupe merinos, black pebbled and nut brown nappa. Sigh. All my customizations would run the bag to nearly $500 as it did with my last angel midi in deep blue Africa and it hasn't even finished being made yet so no new massaccesi bags in this price range for me for a bit.


I think a colorblocl in taupe and black pebbled and nut brown would be such a lovely combination. I see color block is big in bags this season. I am looking forward to seeing your bag when you eventually order it.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Yes....there is a charge for the new sage and burgundy linings....there is the standard dark grey and if you want ANY other color, you pay a small upcharge. The only exception to this was the summer silvery grey....not sure if this is still an option. They simply added 2 colors for us to select if we wish for this fall season, and that was what was stated in the blog, new choices for the fall season.
> 
> Think about the options Massaccesi offers us....no other brand does this for so reasonable a cost....I like that they keep giving us new options for leathers and linings and hardware....but there standard options would need to be simpler so there is no upcharge. If you want the other linings etc the upcharge is worth it IMO.


I agree we get gorgeous bags at a very reasonable cost. I love all the new options for leathers etc. I agree that the upcharge is totally worth it. I have got lots of different linings. The marine and a caramel and a couple of others that I really love. I am busy deciding what lining I would select with the yellow Aura. Have not made up my mind as the Sunflower is such a pop of color I do not want to add a bright lining as well.


----------



## djfmn

I just took a look at the linings and the only one I like for Sunflower is the silver. The rest I think would detract from the lovely yellow leather.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, new orders are going out fast and furious!!  I can't keep track.  Everyone please tell what you've ordered  This is my order
1. Midi Zip Selene in river Vachetta, silver hardware and silver lining.
2. Midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled, silver hardware and silver lining.
Colette advised mine was the first order for these two leathers


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I just took a look at the linings and the only one I like for Sunflower is the silver. The rest I think would detract from the lovely yellow leather.



Yellow and navy go well together...I think they have a dark blue? But the silver would be nice!


----------



## mkpurselover

soramillay said:


> So jealous of the new group bespoke! But I am currently bag happy and shall sit on my hands.
> 
> Mkpurselover, can you post a picture of the iced berry? I like the idea of a metallic prune!
> 
> 
> 
> A colorblock angel would be cool, if it were anything like the colorblock Zhoes. But honestly HBG, I would wait to receive your blue Angel first and see how you like it before ordering another. You may find you want to add, remove, tweak things for your next order


This is the color from Colette's blog in a soulmate- I think this looks very much like the sample:


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> All of you ladies ideas sound lovely...
> 
> I have some swatches on the way... Iced africa leathers, amethyst pebbled, the vachettas ...I love all 3 styles....
> 
> So yea...hard decisions ahead!!


I would love to hear your thoughts on the iced taupe.  I did not request a sample of that color, and I would like an Africa leather. I'm not sure I like the iced berry, and the Olive is not me.  I have not yet seen any posts on the blog or fb of anything made in iced taupe yet.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> I can't get the idea of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining out of my mind. Selene Midi would probably be a better everyday bag than Selene. It seems Selene Midi holds about exactly what I need for a typical day, and when full it stands up on its own, which is nice. As much as I like midi Minerva, it tends to tip over.



The midi Selene size is great! I'm same with you, with all the new/newer bag and leather choices, I'm thinking of getting a midi Minerva in nappa, either red or dark green. I already have a pebbled one, and I know what you mean about tipping over. 

But nothing is firm yet for my next order.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> I know what you mean: I couldn't get the idea of black pebbled leather tote with marine lining out of my mind.  I finally gave up and ordered a full Selene Zip with marine lining!  The full Soulmate is my favorite style -- it fits my lifestyle perfectly, but since I already have eight of them (two are midis), I couldn't justify getting another.



Isn't it nice when you find the styles that work best for you? I love my midi Minervas, Midi Selene, and full size Soulmate. Sadly the midi Soulmate does not work for me. I find it challenging to get into. 

Your black Selene zip with Marine lining is a perfect combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got my samples. Love River - completely amazing. Didn't love Forest as I hoped I would. Dark Taupe is interesting but seems more brown than I expected. I also got Shark pebbled. It's medium gray with maybe a tinge of lavender. I will take pics in the daylight tomorrow and post them.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I just took a look at the linings and the only one I like for Sunflower is the silver. The rest I think would detract from the lovely yellow leather.



The dark blue would be gorgeous with the sunflower leather. I have it with one of my tangerine bags and I love the combo.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Yellow and navy go well together...I think they have a dark blue? But the silver would be nice!



That's what I said too...I love that dark blue lining with a bright leather.


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, new orders are going out fast and furious!!  I can't keep track.  Everyone please tell what you've ordered  This is my order
> 1. Midi Zip Selene in river Vachetta, silver hardware and silver lining.
> 2. Midi Penelope in amethyst pebbled, silver hardware and silver lining.
> Colette advised mine was the first order for these two leathers



I ordered the dark taupe vachetta in the regular Selene and the iced taupe Africa in the Aphrodite.


----------



## tenKrat

Here are swatches of forest merinos, iced taupe Africa, and dark taupe vacchetta taken in afternoon sun. 

Dark taupe has more brown than grey in it, so it looks browner than I expected. 




Iced taupe Africa looks silver in the first pic, so here's one taken indoors. It's pretty close to the actual color. It has a little shimmer.


----------



## clu0984

Ok, I thought the Selene was my favorite style but I think the angel tops it.  I'm on call this weekend and been carrying my full size angel around and it's perfect for work.  Wish I could get one in every color


----------



## djfmn

Too many choices definitely. I thought it was definitely going to be an Aura in Sunflower but I am having second thoughts about the yellow leather. I am now thinking a plum Aura might be more versatile. I think it would be easier to use it both during the day and for going out at night. I have never been as indecisive about a color as I am being about this bag.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I ordered the dark taupe vachetta in the regular Selene and the iced taupe Africa in the Aphrodite.


Looking forward to seeing them both.


tenKrat said:


> Here are swatches of forest merinos, iced taupe Africa, and dark taupe vacchetta taken in afternoon sun.
> 
> Dark taupe has more brown than grey in it, so it looks browner than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 3445353
> 
> 
> Iced taupe Africa looks silver in the first pic, so here's one taken indoors. It's pretty close to the actual color. It has a little shimmer.
> View attachment 3445354


Thanks for posting. To me, the iced taupe looks a bit yellow/creamy in the second picture - would you say that's correct?


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Too many choices definitely. I thought it was definitely going to be an Aura in Sunflower but I am having second thoughts about the yellow leather. I am now thinking a plum Aura might be more versatile. I think it would be easier to use it both during the day and for going out at night. I have never been as indecisive about a color as I am being about this bag.


Love my plum Angelica!  It would be great in the Aura


----------



## soramillay

clu0984 said:


> Ok, I thought the Selene was my favorite style but I think the angel tops it.  I'm on call this weekend and been carrying my full size angel around and it's perfect for work.  Wish I could get one in every color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445580



This is the Wine in daylight? Thanks for posting it! I thought it was too brown but this photo made me change my mind again


----------



## clu0984

soramillay said:


> This is the Wine in daylight? Thanks for posting it! I thought it was too brown but this photo made me change my mind again



Yes it's the wine Africa.  I agree that you see the red in the sunlight


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Here are swatches of forest merinos, iced taupe Africa, and dark taupe vacchetta taken in afternoon sun.
> 
> Dark taupe has more brown than grey in it, so it looks browner than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 3445353
> 
> 
> Iced taupe Africa looks silver in the first pic, so here's one taken indoors. It's pretty close to the actual color. It has a little shimmer.
> View attachment 3445354



I thought the same re: dark taupe vacchetta. More brown than expected.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think I was the first to point out that the natural light photos of that cassandra in dark taupe are awfully close to milk chocolate in color. 
Not to be an "I told you so" little wench or anything.

I am thinking of committing to a colorblock phoebe since that's more affordable and I certainly don't have enough small purses. Then I will find out if they will actually do my taupe merinos /black pebbled / nut brown nappa colorblock fantasy!  I just keep thinking that that particular combination of neutrals would tie in and match every shoe and boot,& every jacket that I own, and therefore be insanely practical.
Phoebe users! Tell me what you love and don't love about it!


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think I was the first to point out that the natural light photos of that cassandra in dark taupe are awfully close to milk chocolate in color.
> Not to be an "I told you so" little wench or anything.
> 
> I am thinking of committing to a colorblock phoebe since that's more affordable and I certainly don't have enough small purses. Then I will find out if they will actually do my taupe merinos /black pebbled / nut brown nappa colorblock fantasy!  I just keep thinking that that particular combination of neutrals would tie in and match every shoe and boot,& every jacket that I own, and therefore be insanely practical.
> Phoebe users! Tell me what you love and don't love about it!


I love the look of the Phoebe and it fits all my essentials. I have two. I am starting to prefer the Flora though just because I like the security of the zipper. I find both styles to be great weekend/special occasion bags (assuming I only need to carry small wallet, phone, keys, Chapstick). There are card slots so I will often forgo the wallet which leaves room for something else. 

The default is for it to come with a chain strap, but make sure the length will work for you-I wear them crossbody but they do sit a little high (I am a bit over 5'5" but have a long torso). I think you can get the chain lengthened but I forget to ask. Many ladies get a leather strap in lieu of or in addition to the chain strap, so this is something you may want to consider.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks for posting. To me, the iced taupe looks a bit yellow/creamy in the second picture - would you say that's correct?



There is no yellow hue in the iced taupe Africa. It is a true taupe. It looks a little creamy because of the slight shimmer in it. 

Here are better photos taken outdoors in the morning light. 

In this pic, the swatch is on a pillow that has some taupe in it. You will see that iced taupe is truly taupe. This color is one of those tricky colors that is difficult to capture in photos.  The different ways that light hits it will skew your perception of the color. 



This pic shows the color best.


----------



## thedseer

Iced taupe looks lovely. I have been madly listing things this weekend so hopefully I can justify ordering a new bag soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

Shark and River. I won't repost Forest and Dark Taupe since they have been posted.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> There is no yellow hue in the iced taupe Africa. It is a true taupe. It looks a little creamy because of the slight shimmer in it.
> 
> Here are better photos taken outdoors in the morning light.
> 
> In this pic, the swatch is on a pillow that has some taupe in it. You will see that iced taupe is truly taupe. This color is one of those tricky colors that is difficult to capture in photos.  The different ways that light hits it will skew your perception of the color.
> View attachment 3445952
> 
> 
> This pic shows the color best.
> View attachment 3445953


Thanks so much for the pics and description.  Funny, I really like the picture of the iced taupe on the taupe pillow!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks so much for the pics and description.  Funny, I really like the picture of the iced taupe on the taupe pillow!


Yes, this pic shows the nice shimmer in the leather. It is very pretty in person.


----------



## clu0984

Shark and river are gorgeous!


----------



## the_baglover

LuvAllBags said:


> Shark and River. I won't repost Forest and Dark Taupe since they have been posted.
> 
> View attachment 3445963


Is river "midnight blue"?


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Shark and river are gorgeous!



Agree! Plus Iced Taupe!


----------



## mkpurselover

the_baglover said:


> Is river "midnight blue"?


When I received my River Blue sample, I thought it looked black at first, but it is a midnight blue with subtle shading differences.  As soon as I took it outside I could see the beauty of the color!


----------



## VanBod1525

LuvAllBags said:


> Isn't it nice when you find the styles that work best for you? I love my midi Minervas, Midi Selene, and full size Soulmate. Sadly the midi Soulmate does not work for me. I find it challenging to get into.
> 
> Your black Selene zip with Marine lining is a perfect combo!


Does the Midi Soulmate also seem to feel like the handles make the opening hard to open fully (hopefully that makes sense). I have a nubuck midi and it is less of an issue in that bag but I do struggle in my vachetta midi.


----------



## LuvAllBags

the_baglover said:


> Is river "midnight blue"?



You could say that. My sample is dark, but Colette said it has some slight variances in color and looks slightly lighter outdoors. I really like it. I'll take my sample to work today and take a few pics under different light.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Does the Midi Soulmate also seem to feel like the handles make the opening hard to open fully (hopefully that makes sense). I have a nubuck midi and it is less of an issue in that bag but I do struggle in my vachetta midi.



Yes, for sure. The midi just does not work for me for this reason. I can't do bags that aren't easy to get into.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Does the Midi Soulmate also seem to feel like the handles make the opening hard to open fully (hopefully that makes sense). I have a nubuck midi and it is less of an issue in that bag but I do struggle in my vachetta midi.


I don't seem to have an issue getting into my midi Soulmate bags. I have 2 in nubuck, a nappa and 2 Africa leathers.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momasaurus

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Tangerine Nappa Midi Selene. Standard interior, silver hw.
> 
> View attachment 3442441
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442442
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442443
> 
> 
> I will try to get an outdoors pic at some point to get the natural color better.


This is great! I love the Selene, and this color is fabulous


----------



## momasaurus

My new leather samples have come in the mail and I'm stroking and admiring them. I love this part!
Thinking about a small bag. Can anyone speak about the Penelope, Mini Penelope, Phoebe, and/or Flora? What they hold, how you use them, how casual or dressy? Thanks!


----------



## momasaurus

mkpurselover said:


> I received the leather samples I requested, and they look darker in person, especially the iced berry.  I was surprised - it looks almost like a frosted prune color! Not sure if I like it, I will have to think on it.
> I got the River Vachetta (which I like) ,Amethyst, and Iced Berry.
> 
> I've decided to get a midi zip Selene in the River Vachetta with silver hardware!! I was going to get an Arianna,  but I wanted more hardware.  Ordering today, my first Vachetta bag


I love my midi zip Selene in grey merinos with fuschia lining and silver hardware. Hope you love yours too!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> My new leather samples have come in the mail and I'm stroking and admiring them. I love this part!
> Thinking about a small bag. Can anyone speak about the Penelope, Mini Penelope, Phoebe, and/or Flora? What they hold, how you use them, how casual or dressy? Thanks!



Phoebe and Flora are cute to use for a night out or day trip you don't need much with you. Neither are big though. If I need more than some cards and my phone and a lip gloss, I go to Mini Zhoe as she holds more.

Penelope is a bag to use inside another bag or I suppose it could be a clutch, hand carried as there is no strap. I find mine useful to keep all the little bits inside so my bag stays cleaner and I can switch bags easier. 

The mid size Penelope could be a wristlet if you wanted or another way to be organized inside your bigger bag. It is a decent size, big enough for my iPhone 6( reg not the plus), but no card slots inside this model.

The little Penelope is more of a coin pouch or key pouch. Can hold a chap stick size lip gloss and my Chrysler key fob fit inside. I mainly use mine for my keys since my car is keyless and I do not need them to start the car etc. 

I hope that helps? If you are actually looking for a bag to use...Phoebe or Flora would be the only ones but again, they do not hold much....mini Zhoe would be a nice step up in size while still being a smaller bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

I got my forest and iced olive swatches today. I had such high hopes for forest but...I'm just not that excited by it. Iced olive is pretty and really soft too.


----------



## clu0984

Does ice olive look more green or silver


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> Phoebe and Flora are cute to use for a night out or day trip you don't need much with you. Neither are big though. If I need more than some cards and my phone and a lip gloss, I go to Mini Zhoe as she holds more.
> 
> Penelope is a bag to use inside another bag or I suppose it could be a clutch, hand carried as there is no strap. I find mine useful to keep all the little bits inside so my bag stays cleaner and I can switch bags easier.
> 
> The mid size Penelope could be a wristlet if you wanted or another way to be organized inside your bigger bag. It is a decent size, big enough for my iPhone 6( reg not the plus), but no card slots inside this model.
> 
> The little Penelope is more of a coin pouch or key pouch. Can hold a chap stick size lip gloss and my Chrysler key fob fit inside. I mainly use mine for my keys since my car is keyless and I do not need them to start the car etc.
> 
> I hope that helps? If you are actually looking for a bag to use...Phoebe or Flora would be the only ones but again, they do not hold much....mini Zhoe would be a nice step up in size while still being a smaller bag.


Thanks so much! This definitely helps.


----------



## LuvAllBags

momasaurus said:


> This is great! I love the Selene, and this color is fabulous



Thanks!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

momasaurus said:


> I love my midi zip Selene in grey merinos with fuschia lining and silver hardware. Hope you love yours too!



Sounds like a beautiful combo!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> I got my forest and iced olive swatches today. I had such high hopes for forest but...I'm just not that excited by it. Iced olive is pretty and really soft too.



Same here re: Forest. Didn't have any life to it.


----------



## Juliemvis

momasaurus said:


> My new leather samples have come in the mail and I'm stroking and admiring them. I love this part!
> Thinking about a small bag. Can anyone speak about the Penelope, Mini Penelope, Phoebe, and/or Flora? What they hold, how you use them, how casual or dressy? Thanks!



I love the smaller bags I have two phoebes and a flora (customise to be the size dimension as phoebe ) , they hold quite a bit inside


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love the phoebe with leather strap!


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> Does ice olive look more green or silver


Clu, I would say it is a shimmery olive in direct sunlight.


----------



## momasaurus

Juliemvis said:


> I love the smaller bags I have two phoebes and a flora (customise to be the size dimension as phoebe ) , they hold quite a bit inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3447896


Oh, thanks so much for these pix and the info! Helps so much. So you got a larger Flora (without the flap? Is that the major difference between Flora and Phoebe?) Great idea. Love the orange!


----------



## momasaurus

Angelica compared to Rua Angelica, anyone? Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> Oh, thanks so much for these pix and the info! Helps so much. So you got a larger Flora (without the flap? Is that the major difference between Flora and Phoebe?) Great idea. Love the orange!


The standard size Flora is a little smaller. Phoebe has a magnetic snap closure and Flora has a zip closure.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anitalilac

momasaurus said:


> Angelica compared to Rua Angelica, anyone? Thanks!


I am interested to know too...I am a shoulder bag person and the angelica is the perfect size but the handle is only for hand held but the Rue can have the strap drop longer ...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Get the Arianna!

My blue Africa midi angel shipped!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh -  a yellow Diva would be gorgeous! You will have a bit more structure with nappa but the merinos will be lighter weight, I think. I think they put some backing in this style. My pebbled midi divina has some structure to it but it will soften up nicely, I think.





djfmn said:


> I have a Diva in a dark grey nappa. It is a great size and the nappa is nice and light. I love my Diva so easy to carry and fits everything and easy to locate stuff. I did not get one with tassels I requested a tie instead like the Mansur and Gavriel bucket bag tie. Purely personal preference. Great bag would be gorgeous in Jade, sunflower or tangerine.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app





soramillay said:


> I don't have a Diva but there's a pretty Black Merino one on eBay right now at a good price, you can check it out (NMA). FWIW, I live in the city and don't have a car, take the subway everywhere and I think all my MM bags work well with this lifestyle as almost all have crossbody straps and zip closure/ zip divider. But I only have one toddler and he drives me crazy so I bow down to your management of 4 LOs!!!





msd_bags said:


> It looks great on you!! It's a gorgeous bag! Love it!
> 
> 
> I don't have the Diva, but my comment is about the leather.
> 
> The original Yellow in nappa is no longer available, but the one the previous season is stil available (forgot the color name). Colette updated nappa availability in the blog.
> 
> I'm a nappa girl. One difference I noticed between merinos and nappa is Merinos is matte while nappa has shine. They are both very pliable.
> 
> 
> You're hubby is soooo cool!! He carries the bag well!



Thank you all, you guys are awesome!


----------



## Odebdo

momasaurus said:


> Oh, thanks so much for these pix and the info! Helps so much. So you got a larger Flora (without the flap? Is that the major difference between Flora and Phoebe?) Great idea. Love the orange!



I have done all leather straps added on a few of my Floras as I wanted to be able to wear them solo. I also just ordered a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a set of credit cards slots on each wall. So know that is an option too if you want more than what is already included as a built in wallet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I have done all leather straps added on a few of my Floras as I wanted to be able to wear them solo. I also just ordered a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a set of credit cards slots on each wall. So know that is an option too if you want more than what is already included as a built in wallet.



I like this idea a lot. I got my Flora with a leather strap, but wish I had done the extra set of card slots.


----------



## tenKrat

I like the forest merinos. I agree, on a small swatch, it looks flat. But, I think its potential is analogous to the "dress on the hanger."  We all know this, right?  

I bought a dress once that didn't look so great on the hanger. But, the salesperson insisted I try it on, and what a difference. It was totally transformed on my person.  Likewise, I think forest merinos has to be made into something bigger in order to really see it, if that makes sense.

I think forest merinos would look great in a Soulmate with the contrasting dark brown nappa straps. I would order it, but I have enough Soulmates.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I like the forest merinos. I agree, on a small swatch, it looks flat. But, I think its potential is analogous to the "dress on the hanger."  We all know this, right?  I bought a dress once that didn't look so great on the hanger. But, the salesperson insisted I try it on, and what a difference. It was totally transformed on my person.  Likewise, I think forest merinos has to be made into something bigger in order to really see it, if that makes sense.
> 
> I think forest merinos would look great in a Soulmate with the contrasting dark brown nappa straps. I would order it, but I have enough Soulmates.



Great point.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> I like the forest merinos. I agree, on a small swatch, it looks flat. But, I think its potential is analogous to the "dress on the hanger."  We all know this, right?
> 
> I bought a dress once that didn't look so great on the hanger. But, the salesperson insisted I try it on, and what a difference. It was totally transformed on my person.  Likewise, I think forest merinos has to be made into something bigger in order to really see it, if that makes sense.
> 
> I think forest merinos would look great in a Soulmate with the contrasting dark brown nappa straps. I would order it, but I have enough Soulmates.



I am laughing because we are supposed to have ONE soulmate lol and I have like 10!! I agree something with hardware or the different handles etc would make it pop. Notice Marco did the Aura in it, and that with the nice front clasp probably made it pop too!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I like this idea a lot. I got my Flora with a leather strap, but wish I had done the extra set of card slots.



I have a few Floras...I did not know this was an option until now. So I will see how I like it. It has great potential!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I have done all leather straps added on a few of my Floras as I wanted to be able to wear them solo. I also just ordered a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a set of credit cards slots on each wall. So know that is an option too if you want more than what is already included as a built in wallet.


How much for the extra slots?


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> How much for the extra slots?



I think it was 20€ ...I would have to check. I only ordered one that way due to the added cost. Want to be sure it works the way I want it to


----------



## the_baglover

I ordered a midi minerva in burgundy with pink lining. Really hope the finished bag will be good!


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> I like the forest merinos. I agree, on a small swatch, it looks flat. But, I think its potential is analogous to the "dress on the hanger."  We all know this, right?
> 
> I bought a dress once that didn't look so great on the hanger. But, the salesperson insisted I try it on, and what a difference. It was totally transformed on my person.  Likewise, I think forest merinos has to be made into something bigger in order to really see it, if that makes sense.
> 
> I think forest merinos would look great in a Soulmate with the contrasting dark brown nappa straps. I would order it, but I have enough Soulmates.


Tenk, that's what I had in mind when I asked for the swatch. I think the gold hardware on those straps would also lift it. But I have enough Soulmates too.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Tenk, that's what I had in mind when I asked for the swatch. I think the gold hardware on those straps would also lift it. But I have enough Soulmates too.



Ah, that's my issue, too.  I have enough Soulmates.  Eight is enough.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Tenk, that's what I had in mind when I asked for the swatch. I think the gold hardware on those straps would also lift it. But I have enough Soulmates too.


I've thought of an Angel Midi with Selene straps for the forest merinos. The straps would be anchored the same way as on the Selene. Colette confirmed with Marco that this can be done. The fee for this customization is 40 Euros.

Colette mentioned that the workshop is scaling back on the types of customizations they can do. The workshop has tried their best in the past to accommodate as many requests as possible. There is now a need for them to reel it back in. They can no longer do the more drastic customizations.

Colette said that MM has recently implemented a new policy---if there is any special custom work done, there are no returns.

There is no problem with the strap modification on the Angel Midi since it is not drastic. The only change applicable is that it would not be a returnable item.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm still thinking on the forest merinos Angel Midi with Selene straps...


----------



## clu0984

Icy olive angel bespoke is a go!  We officially have our 8 orders.  Congrats ladies and thank you!!!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Icy olive angel bespoke is a go!  We officially have our 8 orders.  Congrats ladies and thank you!!!



Excited!!! I now have to decide full or midi!!


----------



## soramillay

Congrats on the icy olive bespoke being a success! Can't wait to see all your Angels!

tenKrat, I had no idea people ordering custom modifications could even do returns! A small business can ill-afford these so I do agree with MM's decision.


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Excited!!! I now have to decide full or midi!!



I'm doing a midi but only because I have the full size in Africa wine and thinking of doing a future full size in burgundy


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> I'm doing a midi but only because I have the full size in Africa wine and thinking of doing a future full size in burgundy



Ha ha...I have a midi in lead Africa so thinking on doing full size to have one of each!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The colorblock angel midi of my dreams also has (shortened) selene straps! I thought of that a week or so ago but it was too late to change the straps on my blue midi angel, so I just plan on ordering it that way for a future midi angel! In a mix of black, nut brown and taupe....if I get the green light! 40€ is a bit steep for me, if you also add a zipper closure to the large pocket for €30 and then shipping you're already up to €400. Swap for the zhoe detachable strap and it's €415. That's like $500. I'm not saying it's not worth it but ordering online sight unseen is always a bullet to bite with irrational purse lust, and there are some amazing preloved premier designer bags you can get in great condition on eBay for just a tiny bit more and then if you need to let it go one day they hold that value that you paid so you don't lose money. Since I've had buyers remorse a couple times in my life it is so nice to be able to recoup and fund a new bag that way. Otherwise I don't think that Marco's bags are worth less than any other high end brand at all, its just my own hang-up about spending in the $500 and up range and then one day wanting to let it go and get something else....& whether or not that will require additional funds!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I think it was 20€ ...I would have to check. I only ordered one that way due to the added cost. Want to be sure it works the way I want it to



Thanks Odebdo!

Congrats on the bespoke! Looking forward to everybody's reveal !


----------



## djfmn

I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.


I have the Jade and Sunflower sample too....love both..but I am thinking for Aura I want a Nappa leather...
I think Jade is just stunning...if I do not have BEs Turquoise Bag in my collection, Jade would be my choice...


----------



## anitalilac

I ordered a Star back pack in Mahogany Vachetta. My 14 yr old love it and now it is hers... Its heavy anyway and she uses it for sleepovers and hanging out to movies and mall. ... Her friends love it too... This bag is timeless that I can see 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 her using it in College and beyond...


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.



Between the two I probably like plum the best....both are great but to me plum would be a little more versatile than jade...either way though you cannot go wrong!!


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> I ordered a Star back pack in Mahogany Vachetta. My 14 yr old love it and now it is hers... Its heavy anyway and she uses it for sleepovers and hanging out to movies and mall. ... Her friends love it too... This bag is timeless that I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her using it in College and beyond...



That is beautiful. Just stunning. Lucky girl!


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.



I really love Plum!


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> I ordered a Star back pack in Mahogany Vachetta. My 14 yr old love it and now it is hers... Its heavy anyway and she uses it for sleepovers and hanging out to movies and mall. ... Her friends love it too... This bag is timeless that I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her using it in College and beyond...



Gorgeous! I can see why she loves it!


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.


I have both Jade and Plum!  Both are so pretty.  The jade in merinos makes me want to "pet" it, the leather is so nice.  But that Plum color!  So fun and happy.  I'd definitely get the Plum!​


----------



## Claudia Herzog

anitalilac said:


> I ordered a Star back pack in Mahogany Vachetta. My 14 yr old love it and now it is hers... Its heavy anyway and she uses it for sleepovers and hanging out to movies and mall. ... Her friends love it too... This bag is timeless that I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her using it in College and beyond...



Anita, this mahogany vachetta is stunning.  Congratulations on having a teenager who recognizes its beauty and quality.


----------



## thedseer

anitalilac said:


> I ordered a Star back pack in Mahogany Vachetta. My 14 yr old love it and now it is hers... Its heavy anyway and she uses it for sleepovers and hanging out to movies and mall. ... Her friends love it too... This bag is timeless that I can see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her using it in College and beyond...


So glad you posted this! It is beautiful. I am planning to order a Star and am debating between merinos and vachetta. I was worried that vachetta would be too heavy, but I also think vachetta would really suit the style. Waiting on my swatches before deciding.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> I'm still thinking on the forest merinos Angel Midi with Selene straps...


Changed my mind, no surprise. I think I will just order an Aura in a pebbled leather, my favorite.


----------



## djfmn

Thanks everyone for your responses about the swatches and choices. I am leaning more and more towards the plum. It is such a happy color I really like it a lot. Jade is a close second but that Plum is gorgeous.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> tenKrat, I had no idea people ordering custom modifications could even do returns! A small business can ill-afford these so I do agree with MM's decision.



I thought so, too...Marco tries to be accommodating, but I also agree with the company's new firm policy on this.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I received some swatches yesterday the Sunflower, Iced Taupe, Terra Cotta, Jade, Plum and Iced Berry. These are for the Aura I am going to order. Decided against the Sunflower it will be too limiting for what I am looking for. The Iced Berry although I like this leather is too dark as I live in a summer climate and have enough fall/winter leather MM bags. The three I really like are the Jade, Plum and Iced Taupe. I love love love the iced Taupe. The reasons I might not go with it are twofold I wanted a fun color and this is pretty neutral although very pretty and I already have an Africa bronze bag and also Africa lead and they are pretty similar. I am leaning towards either the Jade or the Plum and at this point the Plum is slightly ahead of the Jade. Decisions decisions. I am normally far more decisive than this when it comes to picking a leather.


Plum would work perfectly in Florida all year round. It's very pretty.


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> Thanks everyone for your responses about the swatches and choices. I am leaning more and more towards the plum. It is such a happy color I really like it a lot. Jade is a close second but that Plum is gorgeous.


I think plum is a great choice!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Actually, plum would work perfectly all year round in Hawaii, too. But, I already have a small red pebbled bag that I adore and frequently use, so I don't need another one in the same color family.

In the last few years, I've collected more colored bags than neutral ones. I don't have a true taupe yet. The iced taupe is pretty, but I prefer the matte look of the taupe pebbled for an Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

Ha, thinking aloud with you ladies on this forum helps.  I guess I'm going to order a taupe pebbled Aura!  With light gold hardware and silver lining. There!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Ha, thinking aloud with you ladies on this forum helps.  I guess I'm going to order a taupe pebbled Aura!  With light gold hardware and silver lining. There!



Taupe pebbled is one of my favorite leathers!! I have it in an Aphrodite! This will be gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Ha, thinking aloud with you ladies on this forum helps.  I guess I'm going to order a taupe pebbled Aura!  With light gold hardware and silver lining. There!


Sounds really gorgeous great choice. I have a midi Minerva in pebbled taupe. I love it.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

The ladies who have plum bags what hardware did you get?

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Ha, thinking aloud with you ladies on this forum helps.  I guess I'm going to order a taupe pebbled Aura!  With light gold hardware and silver lining. There!



Sounds beautiful! Taupe Pebbled is on my short list too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> The ladies who have plum bags what hardware did you get?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



Silver for me


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> The ladies who have plum bags what hardware did you get?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



The standard light gold on my midi Soulmate, but silver on my mini Zhoe. I love both!


----------



## thedseer

My swatches are here! I think taupe Africa is my favorite but was not planning on ordering a Star in Africa. But I think I will want it in another bag or SLG. Need to compare the other swatches to older swatches I have, the bags that I have, and also look them over in the sunlight. I think it will be a tough decision! I'll post some swatch pictures later this weekend.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Silver for me


Thanks I am leaning towards silver.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> The standard light gold on my midi Soulmate, but silver on my mini Zhoe. I love both!


Nice to hear that either hardware is an option.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> My swatches are here! I think taupe Africa is my favorite but was not planning on ordering a Star in Africa. But I think I will want it in another bag or SLG. Need to compare the other swatches to older swatches I have, the bags that I have, and also look them over in the sunlight. I think it will be a tough decision! I'll post some swatch pictures later this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I love the iced Taupe Africa it is a stunning color leather.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> The ladies who have plum bags what hardware did you get?
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm an all silver/gunmetal hardware gal.  I got silver with the plum


----------



## thedseer

Has anyone gotten a bag in the darker gunmetal yet?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Has anyone gotten a bag in the darker gunmetal yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes...check the reference thread...My crystal pink Daphne has the dark gunmetal and it really shows up against that leather...it is stunning!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Yes...check the reference thread...My crystal pink Daphne has the dark gunmetal and it really shows up against that leather...it is stunning!


Thanks! I must have missed it.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Thanks! I must have missed it.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app








I was posting before on my computer...pics are on my phone...so here is crystal pink with dark gunmetal.




Here is wine Africa with dark gunmetal.

Hope that helps!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3450599
> 
> View attachment 3450601
> 
> 
> I was posting before on my computer...pics are on my phone...so here is crystal pink with dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 3450602
> 
> 
> Here is wine Africa with dark gunmetal.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thank you! Decisions, decisions.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

When I was browsing through threads, I realized that Massaccesi opened shop 2 years ago yesterday!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

thedseer said:


> Has anyone gotten a bag in the darker gunmetal yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I have dark gunmetal hardware on my Rosa midi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Selene


----------



## LuvAllBags

I haven't taken the plunge on the dark gunmetal  hw yet but I will at some point. So far everything I've bought screamed silver to me.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm down to deciding between a River Vacchetta or Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene. Still thinking on it.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Has anyone gotten a bag in the darker gunmetal yet?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Ahhh...I'm glad you asked that question. I forgot about the gunmetal hardware. I think I will change the hardware on the taupe pebbled Aura to dark gunmetal. Give it an edgy look.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm down to deciding between a River Vacchetta or Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene. Still thinking on it.


That's a hard decision!  I like the river vacchetta also. If I didn't already have several bags in various shades of blue, the River would be a definite contender. Vacchetta is my second favorite leather.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Ha, thinking aloud with you ladies on this forum helps.  I guess I'm going to order a taupe pebbled Aura!  With light gold hardware and silver lining. There!



I'm thinking about this combination too, but there are just so many choices and limited funds so I really need to think my next order through. Arianna in red nappa also is a consideration, or a river blue small bag.


----------



## thedseer

mkpurselover said:


> I have dark gunmetal hardware on my Rosa midi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selene


Thank you!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> I haven't taken the plunge on the dark gunmetal  hw yet but I will at some point. So far everything I've bought screamed silver to me.


I am a silver girl too. That's all I have so far.


tenKrat said:


> Ahhh...I'm glad you asked that question. I forgot about the gunmetal hardware. I think I will change the hardware on the taupe pebbled Aura to dark gunmetal. Give it an edgy look.


I think that sounds great!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Africa lead vs. iced olive green Africa. I couldn't really see any green until I had it in the sun. It's pretty, but perhaps not different enough from lead for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Lead, olive green, and taupe Africa. I think the olive looks greener in these pictures than it does in real life.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Vachettas Left to right: sauro tan, cuoio, rust. Cuoio is really close to the now sold out rust. Debating one of these for a Star.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Dug out some older swatches too for comparison...






Black vachetta, river blue vachetta, deep blue croco

River blue is really dark. Looks almost black until you compare to black.






Iced olive and forest merinos 






Sunflower merinos






River blue vachetta with octane and forest merinos.






Iced olive and taupe again

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Iced taupe and sunflower are loves for me. I think I will get something small in each. River blue and iced olive are nice, but different from what I expected. I like the forest. I think it would look great in a Soulmate, but I don't need another. I'm torn between cuoio and sauro tan for a Star.

I'll add these pictures to the reference thread later.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Forest is also difficult to capture, so here's another picture with black vachetta, forest and sunflower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

And here's Phoebe vs. Flora since there have been some recent questions.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The Phoebe is lead and the Flora is pewter.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Ahhh...I'm glad you asked that question. I forgot about the gunmetal hardware. I think I will change the hardware on the taupe pebbled Aura to dark gunmetal. Give it an edgy look.



I LOVE this idea! It will be stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> That's a hard decision!  I like the river vacchetta also. If I didn't already have several bags in various shades of blue, the River would be a definite contender. Vacchetta is my second favorite leather.



Yes...leaning toward Taupe. Just more versatile, and not as heavy. Ideally I'd like to choose several upgrades, but that will take the price beyond what I'm willing to pay...so I'm trying to decide on one...tough call between external back slip pocket and the fun interior. 

FYI to everyone, Colette said both of the new back pocket upgrades can be done on the Selene styles, and should be added to the web site soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Iced taupe and sunflower are loves for me. I think I will get something small in each. River blue and iced olive are nice, but different from what I expected. I like the forest. I think it would look great in a Soulmate, but I don't need another. I'm torn between cuoio and sauro tan for a Star.
> 
> I'll add these pictures to the reference thread later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you for taking the time to post all the swatches and the comparisons. They're really helpful!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Iced taupe and sunflower are loves for me. I think I will get something small in each. River blue and iced olive are nice, but different from what I expected. I like the forest. I think it would look great in a Soulmate, but I don't need another. I'm torn between cuoio and sauro tan for a Star.
> 
> I'll add these pictures to the reference thread later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks for these comparison photos!!



LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...leaning toward Taupe. Just more versatile, and not as heavy. Ideally I'd like to choose several upgrades, but that will take the price beyond what I'm willing to pay...so I'm trying to decide on one...tough call between external back slip pocket and the fun interior.
> 
> FYI to everyone, Colette said both of the new back pocket upgrades can be done on the Selene styles, and should be added to the web site soon.


Nice to know about the back pocket upgrades.  Thanks!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post all the swatches and the comparisons. They're really helpful!





msd_bags said:


> Thanks for these comparison photos!!
> 
> 
> Nice to know about the back pocket upgrades.  Thanks!


No problem! Everyone's photos on here are always so helpful to me.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Forest is also difficult to capture, so here's another picture with black vachetta, forest and sunflower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


The second pic is the best one of forest. 

Thank you for taking these pics for us!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes...leaning toward Taupe. Just more versatile, and not as heavy. Ideally I'd like to choose several upgrades, but that will take the price beyond what I'm willing to pay...so I'm trying to decide on one...tough call between external back slip pocket and the fun interior.



Utility vs. aesthetics?


----------



## Cowumbut

Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles. 
















And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw. 















I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Iced taupe and sunflower are loves for me. I think I will get something small in each. River blue and iced olive are nice, but different from what I expected. I like the forest. I think it would look great in a Soulmate, but I don't need another. I'm torn between cuoio and sauro tan for a Star.
> 
> I'll add these pictures to the reference thread later.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Look on the facebook page....there was a sauro tan Star posted by them shortly after the leather was introduced....might help with the decision?


----------



## thedseer

Cowumbut said:


> Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!


Thank you! Both look great with the hardware.


Odebdo said:


> Look on the facebook page....there was a sauro tan Star posted by them shortly after the leather was introduced....might help with the decision?


Thank you - I noticed that and it's beautiful. I was leaning towards the sauro tan before I got the swatches but the more I ponder I think I now lean toward the cuoio. And I like that it is so close to the rust, which I was sad to have missed out on.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!



Both these bags are gorgeous!! Now I'm liking the Angel. Nappa is my fave MM leather and It's my first time to see an Angel in it.


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> Thank you! Both look great with the hardware.
> 
> Thank you - I noticed that and it's beautiful. I was leaning towards the sauro tan before I got the swatches but the more I ponder I think I now lean toward the cuoio. And I like that it is so close to the rust, which I was sad to have missed out on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! I really love the gunmetal. 


msd_bags said:


> Both these bags are gorgeous!! Now I'm liking the Angel. Nappa is my fave MM leather and It's my first time to see an Angel in it.


The nappa is amazing. I wasn't sure about it because i only have a zhoe so its a much larger bag but I wanted that colour and the nappa makes the bag so nice and light. Super happy with it. And it's breaking in so nicely. Love MM bags. 


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why didn't my first mm arrive already! Fingers crossed for Monday!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!


Thank you for posting these. We haven't seen much of the dark gunmetal hardware, just Odebdo's and
mkpurselover's.

I especially appreciate the very helpful pic of the nappa Angel. Never seen one of those.


----------



## tenKrat

The dark gunmetal hardware and jewel tone leathers are fantastic together.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> The dark gunmetal hardware and jewel tone leathers are fantastic together.


Thank you!  My wardrobe tends to very neutral and simple so I love the coloured leathers to pop them. 


tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting these. We haven't seen much of the dark gunmetal hardware, just Odebdo's and
> mkpurselover's.
> 
> I especially appreciate the very helpful pic of the nappa Angel. Never seen one of those.


I joined the Iced Olive Bespoke and one of the options was to upgrade to dark gunmetal. So we shall see. I'm really liking it. It adds a nice contrast.


----------



## thedseer

Cowumbut said:


> Thank you!  My wardrobe tends to very neutral and simple so I love the coloured leathers to pop them.
> 
> I joined the Iced Olive Bespoke and one of the options was to upgrade to dark gunmetal. So we shall see. I'm really liking it. It adds a nice contrast.


Iced olive with dark gunmetal sounds like a gorgeous combo!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> Thank you! Both look great with the hardware.
> 
> Thank you - I noticed that and it's beautiful. I was leaning towards the sauro tan before I got the swatches but the more I ponder I think I now lean toward the cuoio. And I like that it is so close to the rust, which I was sad to have missed out on.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



PSA that there's currently a Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva on the Bay right now (NMA). Thedseer, not sure if you are interested in other styles other than the Star? I would be tempted except that vachetta seems to be heavy and I'm moving away from heavy bags.


----------



## clu0984

Appreciate all of the swatch comparison pics ladies!


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> PSA that there's currently a Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva on the Bay right now (NMA). Thedseer, not sure if you are interested in other styles other than the Star? I would be tempted except that vachetta seems to be heavy and I'm moving away from heavy bags.


I'm tempted...I want a Star right now since I'm expecting my first child this fall and the Star seems like it would be practical (and beautiful). I think I will probably hunt for a new work bag this winter and am thinking about Divina and  Minerva/Midi Minerva. If course I also like the Angelica and Zhoe...

Right now I'm clearing out a lot of bags and accessories so we'll see how successful I am as that may influence how many bags I add. I'm not sure how much bag changing I'll be doing though once the baby comes so trying to simplify as much as possible.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

For those of you who have the regular Minerva and Midi Minerva, which do you prefer and why? Is there a big difference in what the midi holds vs the regular? 
I only have the regular sizes of the bags and wanted to know if there was that much of a difference in capacity.
Thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I'm tempted...I want a Star right now since I'm expecting my first child this fall and the Star seems like it would be practical (and beautiful). I think I will probably hunt for a new work bag this winter and am thinking about Divina and  Minerva/Midi Minerva. If course I also like the Angelica and Zhoe...
> 
> Right now I'm clearing out a lot of bags and accessories so we'll see how successful I am as that may influence how many bags I add. I'm not sure how much bag changing I'll be doing though once the baby comes so trying to simplify as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!!! I have two year old twins so it was not that long ago I was in your shoes!! I definitely do not change bags out like I did prior to my duo arrived. My stages of bags changed too...with a newborn, you need a diaper bag and I just threw my wallet and phone into it. All the diapers, clothes, bottles etc needed just meant they HAD to have their own bag.

After they turned a year, got off bottles....it is easier and harder lol! I tend to toss a few diapers and a travel wipe into my bag...so weekdays may be a more ME bag for work and weekends is a Mom bag for sure!

It is an exciting time!! Congrats again!


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> I'm tempted...I want a Star right now since I'm expecting my first child this fall and the Star seems like it would be practical (and beautiful). I think I will probably hunt for a new work bag this winter and am thinking about Divina and  Minerva/Midi Minerva. If course I also like the Angelica and Zhoe...
> 
> Right now I'm clearing out a lot of bags and accessories so we'll see how successful I am as that may influence how many bags I add. I'm not sure how much bag changing I'll be doing though once the baby comes so trying to simplify as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations, thedseer, what an exciting time this is for you! Get as much sleep as you can before the baby arrives  And enjoy the little moments, they pass so fast.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Congratulations!!! I have two year old twins so it was not that long ago I was in your shoes!! I definitely do not change bags out like I did prior to my duo arrived. My stages of bags changed too...with a newborn, you need a diaper bag and I just threw my wallet and phone into it. All the diapers, clothes, bottles etc needed just meant they HAD to have their own bag.
> 
> After they turned a year, got off bottles....it is easier and harder lol! I tend to toss a few diapers and a travel wipe into my bag...so weekdays may be a more ME bag for work and weekends is a Mom bag for sure!
> 
> It is an exciting time!! Congrats again!





thedseer said:


> I'm tempted...I want a Star right now since I'm expecting my first child this fall and the Star seems like it would be practical (and beautiful). I think I will probably hunt for a new work bag this winter and am thinking about Divina and  Minerva/Midi Minerva. If course I also like the Angelica and Zhoe...
> 
> Right now I'm clearing out a lot of bags and accessories so we'll see how successful I am as that may influence how many bags I add. I'm not sure how much bag changing I'll be doing though once the baby comes so trying to simplify as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats!!! That's great! 
I have a 6 month old and I find I use the Angel and full sized Selene quite a bit when I don't want to also carry a diaper bag. I bought a portable change pad with pockets for wipes and diapers from Brica and it's very useful. Also, Marco can add a bottle pocket which he has done for me. 

Backpack will be awesome one the baby is on the move for me.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> PSA that there's currently a Rust Vachetta Midi Minerva on the Bay right now (NMA). Thedseer, not sure if you are interested in other styles other than the Star? I would be tempted except that vachetta seems to be heavy and I'm moving away from heavy bags.


I have a full sized Selene in the rust and the leather is incredible but waaaay too heavy so never gets used. Midi Minerva would be the largest I'd go w that leather but it still might be heavy. 

FYI- Colette confirmed for me that the merinos leather is MM's lightest leather. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Congratulations!!! I have two year old twins so it was not that long ago I was in your shoes!! I definitely do not change bags out like I did prior to my duo arrived. My stages of bags changed too...with a newborn, you need a diaper bag and I just threw my wallet and phone into it. All the diapers, clothes, bottles etc needed just meant they HAD to have their own bag.
> 
> After they turned a year, got off bottles....it is easier and harder lol! I tend to toss a few diapers and a travel wipe into my bag...so weekdays may be a more ME bag for work and weekends is a Mom bag for sure!
> 
> It is an exciting time!! Congrats again!


Thank you! I was planning to get a Penelope, as this seems like something good to just toss in a diaper bag since I'm sure that'll be all I want a lot of the time. Though my Phoebes and Flora would probably function well for this too.


soramillay said:


> Congratulations, thedseer, what an exciting time this is for you! Get as much sleep as you can before the baby arrives  And enjoy the little moments, they pass so fast.


Thank you! Coincidentally I just woke up from a nap [emoji14]


Cowumbut said:


> Congrats!!! That's great!
> I have a 6 month old and I find I use the Angel and full sized Selene quite a bit when I don't want to also carry a diaper bag. I bought a portable change pad with pockets for wipes and diapers from Brica and it's very useful. Also, Marco can add a bottle pocket which he has done for me.
> 
> Backpack will be awesome one the baby is on the move for me.


Thank you! Love the idea of adding a bottle pocket...never would have thought of that. I was also considering a full size Angel or Selene for a work bag, so if it could do double duty as a Mom bag, that would be fantastic. And they'd probably be nice and light in Merinos leather.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Utility vs. aesthetics?



Pretty much...I'd like to do Angel Handles instead of the standard, marine interior and the back slip pocket. Adding that all up = not worth it...so I need to pick one. I don't love the blingy handles but can live with them. Will do either the back pocket or marine interior.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I'm tempted...I want a Star right now since I'm expecting my first child this fall and the Star seems like it would be practical (and beautiful). I think I will probably hunt for a new work bag this winter and am thinking about Divina and  Minerva/Midi Minerva. If course I also like the Angelica and Zhoe...
> 
> Right now I'm clearing out a lot of bags and accessories so we'll see how successful I am as that may influence how many bags I add. I'm not sure how much bag changing I'll be doing though once the baby comes so trying to simplify as much as possible.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momasaurus

thedseer said:


> And here's Phoebe vs. Flora since there have been some recent questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Phoebe is lead and the Flora is pewter.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Super-helpful, thanks!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Saw something re: dark gunmetal. Here is my lovely plum midi Selene w dark gunmetal hw and soulmate handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And turquoise nappa full size angel, no mods other than wide messenger. Gunmetal hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore both leathers and that gorgeous dark hardware. Hope that helps!


These are great pix, thanks!! love the gunmetal. But that selene - so gorgeous. What do you mean about the handles?


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> These are great pix, thanks!! love the gunmetal. But that selene - so gorgeous. What do you mean about the handles?











Instead of the Selene handles (2nd pic)  I requested the soulmate style handle (1st). I like the way they sit on my shoulder better and that they're adjustable.


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Congrats!!! That's great!
> I have a 6 month old and I find I use the Angel and full sized Selene quite a bit when I don't want to also carry a diaper bag. I bought a portable change pad with pockets for wipes and diapers from Brica and it's very useful. Also, Marco can add a bottle pocket which he has done for me.
> 
> Backpack will be awesome one the baby is on the move for me.



I did not know you had a little one too! I have my full size bags as well and I am glad full size Angel works well as that is what I went for in the Iced Olive group bespoke.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> I did not know you had a little one too! I have my full size bags as well and I am glad full size Angel works well as that is what I went for in the Iced Olive group bespoke.


Yeah,  those tiny people are pretty amazing.  

I used the back pocket for a few diapers, change pad and wipes. Bottle fit nicely in the bag with room to spare. Good pick on the full sized. It's a great bag. Shoulder straps sit well too. Although on this bespoke I did request an extra inch in the drop. Canada, winter and all that! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Instead of the Selene handles (2nd pic)  I requested the soulmate style handle (1st). I like the way they sit on my shoulder better and that they're adjustable.


OH, I see. They look similar, but don't have the square stud and are adjustable. Thanks for the idea. I will probably do the same!


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Yeah,  those tiny people are pretty amazing.
> 
> I used the back pocket for a few diapers, change pad and wipes. Bottle fit nicely in the bag with room to spare. Good pick on the full sized. It's a great bag. Shoulder straps sit well too. Although on this bespoke I did request an extra inch in the drop. Canada, winter and all that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Oooohhhh!!! I should do that too! We get cold here and I don't like it too tight a drop!


----------



## anitalilac

Thanks ladies for your kind comments. 
Vachetta is really heavy so I agree about using it for smaller bags but the leather is just stunning!
Here my flora in green appple. I have no clue where the leather strap is..


----------



## tenKrat

There are better photos of the River vacchetta on the MM blog. Colette posted several photos of her Aura in River.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> There are better photos of the River vacchetta on the MM blog. Colette posted several photos of her Aura in River.



This was one of my choices, then I crossed it out. Now seeing Colette's bag it's back on my list!


----------



## thedseer

The Aura is gorgeous. I love how in some lights it looks black, and then in others you can really see the beautiful navy color. I was also considering river for my Star bit still think I lean towards the Cuoio.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Now that I have my angel midi I'm pretty impressed by the quality.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3452660
> View attachment 3452661
> View attachment 3452662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have my angel midi I'm pretty impressed by the quality.



Very nice!! What leather is this again? Sorry hard to go back several posts.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and got my swatches. Actually I love the dark taupe vaccheta. What a perfect neutral! Not chocolate brown at all, as I had thought. I have a jacket in that color leather and LOVE the versatility. 
I thought I would be over the moon in love with deep blue Africa but I just like it. 
The angel midi style I like bit it holds so much less than it looks like it will. And it's not that lightweight I have to admit. I do not know if I will order another one not in merinos or not in full size. Taupe merinos full angel would be a versatile bag and hold probably way more without stuff sticking out the top.
Africa leather in general I didn't like. too shiny for me. And the scratchability of vaccheta! Oh gosh that would make me nnuts . merinos or pebbled are probably my thing. My budget is grateful that I have so many mixed feelings about MM!

Oh and I asked for tassels to be put to zippered pulls and they halved the size for some reason so they are stubby and they now stick out at a perpendicular angle from the bag which makes me sad. Naturally I had hoped they would be huge like angel tassels are normally flop vertically flush against the bag. First world problems.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Very nice!! What leather is this again? Sorry hard to go back several posts.


Deep blue Africa


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Deep blue Africa



Thanks. Btw, nappa is my fave MM leather. I love it on my midi Selene.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Thanks. Btw, nappa is my fave MM leather. I love it on my midi Selene.


I didn't get a swatch of it!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

More first-generation Massaccesis are showing up for resale on eBay (NMA).  There are now a Selene and a Midi Soulmate newly available to a lucky person who will get a barely-used custom handbag for a reduced price.  Yeay for secondhand options!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The yellow soulmate looks like the perfect smooshy summer happy bag; I am tempted and I don't even care for the soulmate style!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and got my swatches. Actually I love the dark taupe vaccheta. What a perfect neutral! Not chocolate brown at all, as I had thought. I have a jacket in that color leather and LOVE the versatility.
> I thought I would be over the moon in love with deep blue Africa but I just like it.
> The angel midi style I like bit it holds so much less than it looks like it will. And it's not that lightweight I have to admit. I do not know if I will order another one not in merinos or not in full size. Taupe merinos full angel would be a versatile bag and hold probably way more without stuff sticking out the top.
> Africa leather in general I didn't like. too shiny for me. And the scratchability of vaccheta! Oh gosh that would make me nnuts . merinos or pebbled are probably my thing. My budget is grateful that I have so many mixed feelings about MM!
> 
> Oh and I asked for tassels to be put to zippered pulls and they halved the size for some reason so they are stubby and they now stick out at a perpendicular angle from the bag which makes me sad. Naturally I had hoped they would be huge like angel tassels are normally flop vertically flush against the bag. First world problems.



HBG, the bag looks wonderful on you. I think everything you described is the problem of ordering a bag sight unseen. Things get lost in translation, etc. Or something you thought you would love, you didn't. It was like that with my merinos Soulmate, which is now on its way to a lovely tpfer. 

It doesn't deter me from ordering but I find myself more deliberate now about what I choose to avoid making a mistake.Having the swatches probably helps! It took owning the bags for me to realize I don't love merinos or nappa but I adore the Africa.

About the zipper pulls, I think you can ask if they can mail you some long strips that you can put on yourself. That's what Rebecca Minkoff did for me once and they won my brand loyalty


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> More first-generation Massaccesis are showing up for resale on eBay (NMA).  There are now a Selene and a Midi Soulmate newly available to a lucky person who will get a barely-used custom handbag for a reduced price.  Yeay for secondhand options!



Wow, some nice bags there. I didn't even see those as my Canadian ebay app screens them out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Collette is sending me full size tassels to clip on to each zipper pull. Yay!
I would just love this angel midi with shortened blingy selene handles that don't stick up when carrying crossbody. I think I will order another one like that in a couple months, with the same zhoe strap and in taupe merinos, or if allowed to colorblock then black top and handles and taupe pockets (nut brown or cognac on pleated sides too maybe?).  Or maybe cherry merinos! Has anyone tried that?

But I have awhile to think about it. It will be my Christmas gift from my husband I think...


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3452660
> View attachment 3452661
> View attachment 3452662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have my angel midi I'm pretty impressed by the quality.


Your bag is gorgeous. I love the Angel midi thanks for all the modshots. Enjoy your lovely MM bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks! I do really really like it. I just think I'll like it way more when the sun shines and I see the blue! And I'm not wild about handles that stick up, but that's a small quibble. 
I can't wait to see photos of all the new bags you guys are ordering, and I'm sure this isn't my last massaccesi!


----------



## DesigningStyle

My Pebbled Olive Minerva Midi is here!  (Lilac interior, light gold HW, longer front flap, no center zip section.)
I love her!  
Did you all notice the color olive is making a strong statement this F/W season?


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> My Pebbled Olive Minerva Midi is here!  (Lilac interior, light gold HW, longer front flap, no center zip section.)
> I love her!
> Did you all notice the color olive is making a strong statement this F/W season?


Love love love your bag. That olive is just stunning. Enjoy your new bag.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The yellow soulmate looks like the perfect smooshy summer happy bag; I am tempted and I don't even care for the soulmate style!


I love the Soulmate style I have 5 midis as the full size is too big for me. I agree the yellow Soulmate is a happy smoothy summer bag. If I was not planning to get an Aura I would be really tempted.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

DesigningStyle said:


> My Pebbled Olive Minerva Midi is here!  (Lilac interior, light gold HW, longer front flap, no center zip section.)
> I love her!
> Did you all notice the color olive is making a strong statement this F/W season?



Your bag is so lovely!! Midi Minerva really works for me and is a fave style. Wear her in good health!


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle said:


> My Pebbled Olive Minerva Midi is here!  (Lilac interior, light gold HW, longer front flap, no center zip section.)
> I love her!
> Did you all notice the color olive is making a strong statement this F/W season?



That is a beautiful olive! Reminds me a little of jadeite too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3452660
> View attachment 3452661
> View attachment 3452662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have my angel midi I'm pretty impressed by the quality.



Wow! I love it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

DesigningStyle said:


> My Pebbled Olive Minerva Midi is here!  (Lilac interior, light gold HW, longer front flap, no center zip section.)
> I love her!
> Did you all notice the color olive is making a strong statement this F/W season?



Love this so much! Midi Minerva is such an awesome style - one of my faves.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought I would be over the moon in love with deep blue Africa but I just like it. Africa leather in general I didn't like. too shiny for me. And the scratchability of vaccheta.





soramillay said:


> HBG, the bag looks wonderful on you. I think everything you described is the problem of ordering a bag sight unseen. Things get lost in translation, etc. Or something you thought you would love, you didn't. It was like that with my merinos Soulmate, which is now on its way to a lovely tpfer.
> 
> It doesn't deter me from ordering but I find myself more deliberate now about what I choose to avoid making a mistake



Yes, this has been my issue too. I chose a few bags that did not work for me at all, as it was hard to judge leathers and styles unseen in person. I am in the process of selling the ones that just did not work, and have slowed my roll on purchases to evaluate the ones I have. The good news, as HBG said, is the quality is great, and I do know that Midi Selene and Midi Minerva work really well for me. C'est la vie!


----------



## lenie

My almost finished iced taupe Aphrodite is on MM's Facebook page. She is so pretty-can't wait to get her!


----------



## lenie

Yay! My iced taupe Aphrodite and dark taupe Selene have shipped!


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> Yay! My iced taupe Aphrodite and dark taupe Selene have shipped!


Looks pretty. I completely forgot about the aphrodite! What does it look like inside?


----------



## djfmn

momasaurus said:


> Looks pretty. I completely forgot about the aphrodite! What does it look like inside?


The first MM bag I bought was an Aphrodite I love the style. I think it is one of the most underrated of MM's bags. The best inside picture is one taken by Tenkrat in the reference picture only forum for Massaccesi.

http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...s-only-no-chatter.908113/page-8#post-29313852

I think this link will take you to her photos of her black Aphrodite which has some photos of the inside of her bag.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I am in the process of selling the ones that just did not work, and have slowed my roll on purchases to evaluate the ones I have. The good news, as HBG said, is the quality is great, and I do know that Midi Selene and Midi Minerva work really well for me. C'est la vie!



Oui, c'est la vie!

Curating a handbag collection is an ongoing process, isn't it?  You think you have it figured out, then BAM!---your taste changes, or your preferences evolve when a new leather or new color or new style pops up. Or, in some cases with a few ladies here, you have a baby/little one! (Congrats to @thedseer, BTW.) A complete game-changer, that one. I was in that lifestage when I first joined TPF. So, I own plenty of large handbags that have to be let go somehow.

I'm realizing that I reach for my E/W bags more than my N/S ones and for my smaller rather than bigger bags.  The Aphrodite is really a lovely handbag, underrated as @djfmn previously stated. It's easy to get in and out of and comfortable to carry. I'd say the Aphrodite is a medium-large bag, not as big as the Selene, which I classify as large.

Now I'm giving the Angelica a second thought as it is an E/W bag. Especially after seeing @soramillay 's Angelica in pearl grey pebbled (love that leather!).


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Oui, c'est la vie!
> 
> Curating a handbag collection is an ongoing process, isn't it?  You think you have it figured out, then BAM!---your taste changes, or your preferences evolve when a new leather or new color or new style pops up. Or, in some cases with a few ladies here, you have a baby/little one! (Congrats to @thedseer, BTW.) A complete game-changer, that one. I was in that lifestage when I first joined TPF. So, I own plenty of large handbags that have to be let go somehow.
> 
> I'm realizing that I reach for my E/W bags more than my N/S ones and for my smaller rather than bigger bags.  The Aphrodite is really a lovely handbag, underrated as @djfmn previously stated. It's easy to get in and out of and comfortable to carry. I'd say the Aphrodite is a medium-large bag, not as big as the Selene, which I classify as large.
> 
> Now I'm giving the Angelica a second thought as it is an E/W bag. Especially after seeing @soramillay 's Angelica in pearl grey pebbled (love that leather!).



TenKrat....I adore Angelica....like I carried it and was sold. I have two, one in octane merinos from the sample sale and one Celeste Athene leather...and just ordered one in black vachetta and I can hardly stand it waiting!! It is a great bag to carry!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> TenKrat....I adore Angelica....like I carried it and was sold. I have two, one in octane merinos from the sample sale and one Celeste Athene leather...and just ordered one in black vachetta and I can hardly stand it waiting!! It is a great bag to carry!


100% agree. It's lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Oui, c'est la vie!
> 
> Curating a handbag collection is an ongoing process, isn't it?  You think you have it figured out, then BAM!---your taste changes, or your preferences evolve when a new leather or new color or new style pops up. Or, in some cases with a few ladies here, you have a baby/little one! (Congrats to @thedseer, BTW.) A complete game-changer, that one. I was in that lifestage when I first joined TPF. So, I own plenty of large handbags that have to be let go somehow.



Well said!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It _was_ well said! I have a 1 year old, a 2 year old and two older kids so my idea of 'good capacity' will certainly change when youngest is potty trained and I no longer need kitchen sink bags. Then I'll start to want to let go of my biggest bags most likely! 
I'm kind of tempted by the angelica except that it doesn't zip shut and I've learned that if my tote is left open, at some point if will fall and do a somersault and I'll be scrambling my stuff off the ground. With a baby on one hip. I'm naturally clumsy plus I never have my hands free these days, so it's a tough position my purse is in, needing hold everything, worn ergonomically and be hands free, and needing to access stuff quickly one handed. The angel midi fits that bill, just my school binders stick up out of the top. I think a regular angel in a non Africa leather (sight unseen I had loved blue Africa far above all others but the good news to my 'just really liking it' is that I'll be able to bear ordering future bags in other leathers!) might be really great in a light neutral color or my colorblock dream plan. I'm 5'7" so I think when I deemed it 'huge' on tenkrat's in her modshots I forgot to account for being a tallish Haole.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way I'm a TOTAL e/w girl so in that way the angelica and Arianna fit my bill. Does the Arianna close with zipper? I would go for one of these if the €45 handle & strap swap (I love selene bling handles) and outer pockets (€90) didn't push the price up over five hundred.  I would be into a customized mm bag like that for around €300, not total bill of about €470. I know that seems odd but a) an occasional bag at around 200-350 is something my husband can even swallow without getting totally wide eyes and b) I'm just not personally used to spending over €300 on a bag and as you know there's a bit of a kind of mental adjustment that usually goes with rising to a new price level in bag buying and I am just not used to it and it still sticker shocks me. 
Plus, as I said before, resale value matters to me particularly when shopping online sight unseen and the increased risk of needing to one day re-home a bag, and unfortunately mm aren't very liquid when compared with popular mainstream bags that you can buy preloved and then if needed unload at almost the same price. It's just been such a pleasure to recoup funds so I could try a different bag, when it works out like that, that I've gotten a bit biased towards treading very carefully when shopping outside the mainstream trends. The purchase is forever so the bag better be! (Or then I'll be eating half or most of the money spent). 

I wish there was a MM showroom to try bags on and fondle them! That would be so useful!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Agree on the east-west bag style preference. That's always been my favorite. I have one north-south style bag that I love, but that came after years of searching for the right bucket bag. It's probably the only one I'll ever do. Variety is great but for the most part I go east-west for ease of finding things in the bag.


----------



## thedseer

I think the Angelica is so pretty...maybe my favorite bag aesthetically of Massaccesi's...but I just don't know that I'd use it enough. 

I agree that it's tough to order sight unseen. The full size soulmate, more so than my midi size, is probably my favorite so far, and I'm not usually into big bags. I was worried when I ordered it that it would be too big. Maybe it's the merinos leather, which is so soft and smooshy with a wonderful drape.  Midi Selene wasn't love for me, and I couldn't really put my finger on why.

I've been doing really well with clearing out, so I'll probably place my MM order soon.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momasaurus

djfmn said:


> The first MM bag I bought was an Aphrodite I love the style. I think it is one of the most underrated of MM's bags. The best inside picture is one taken by Tenkrat in the reference picture only forum for Massaccesi.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...s-only-no-chatter.908113/page-8#post-29313852
> 
> I think this link will take you to her photos of her black Aphrodite which has some photos of the inside of her bag.


Thanks for the link! Now I have a lot of thinking to do, along with fondling all my leather swatches!


----------



## anitalilac

I too always prefer e/w tote bag , to be carried over the shoulder, hence the Angelica! But we are downsizing so there is a lot of thought process in acquiring a new bag....
Colette told me that I can add a zipper for the angelica , which I think is 60 Euros...I like that option..but like HBG, I cap my budget at $450.


----------



## mkpurselover

I definitely prefer an e/w bag, easier to find things inside.  Being a short wide person, I should gravitate toward the n/s styles, but I feel like everything sinks to the bottom and I'm always searching for things!


----------



## clu0984

I like the look of NS styles but agree that it easily becomes an endless cave making it difficult to find things


----------



## Tankgirl

clu0984 said:


> I like the look of NS styles but agree that it easily becomes an endless cave making it difficult to find things



Fortunately, one can use a organizer (like the organizers that MM makes).


----------



## VanBod1525

Plum Selene and Octane Merinos Penelope have finally shipped!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Fortunately, one can use a organizer (like the organizers that MM makes).


Thank goodness for organizers. I always use the MM one in my Selene and Soulmate bags.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Colette told me that I can add a zipper for the angelica , which I think is 60 Euros...I like that option..but like HBG, I cap my budget at $450.



I was just going to let HBG know that she could ask for a zipper closure on an open top MM bag. If I order an Angelica in the future, then I would request a top zipper closure.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think a regular angel in a non Africa leather (sight unseen I had loved blue Africa far above all others but the good news to my 'just really liking it' is that I'll be able to bear ordering future bags in other leathers!) might be really great in a light neutral color or my colorblock dream plan. I'm 5'7" so I think when I deemed it 'huge' on tenkrat's in her modshots I forgot to account for being a tallish Haole.



I agree, a regular size Angel would meet your needs. I suggest getting one in a merinos leather since it's the lightest. My Angel in pebbled leather begins to feel heavy as I put more things inside it. Also, I think the merinos leather would give the Angel a nice drape.

An Angel would look better on your Haole frame than on my petite one.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Thank goodness for organizers. I always use the MM one in my Selene and Soulmate bags.



So glad to know that, tenKrat!  I got mine when MM had that promotion, but I haven't used it yet.  BTW, my full Selene Zip in black pebbled leather with marine lining has just shipped, so I'll be using the organizer soon!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> TenKrat....I adore Angelica....like I carried it and was sold. I have two, one in octane merinos from the sample sale and one Celeste Athene leather...and just ordered one in black vachetta and I can hardly stand it waiting!! It is a great bag to carry!


Odebdo can you tell me if Angelica straps fit on your shoulder is it only a bag that can be handheld or carried in the crook of your arm?


----------



## soramillay

Reporting in to say I have been using my midi Penelope a lot! It's the perfect size for a small wallet, cell phone, and other valuables. And then the two clip ends lets me attach it to any bag handle, so I can use it with all my open totes to make them more secure. Love this clever touch!


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> Odebdo can you tell me if Angelica straps fit on your shoulder is it only a bag that can be handheld or carried in the crook of your arm?



Djfmn, the Angelica straps do not fit on the shoulder, they are definitely crook of the arm only, although the messenger strap is included. However, the Rua Angelica (slightly larger version) can be customized to have long handles. Cowumbut has a beautiful blue one you can look up in the photo thread.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mkpurselover said:


> I definitely prefer an e/w bag, easier to find things inside.  Being a short wide person, I should gravitate toward the n/s styles, but I feel like everything sinks to the bottom and I'm always searching for things!



MK, you already know that life is way too short to conform to fashion rules that don't work for *your* preferences.  If east/west handbags like Angelica are more functional and make you smile, then fuggetabout what you "should" gravitate toward.

In solidarity,
Another short wide person


----------



## Cowumbut

FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Odebdo can you tell me if Angelica straps fit on your shoulder is it only a bag that can be handheld or carried in the crook of your arm?



As someone else already said...the handles are handheld only unless you do the Rua version and extend the handles or go with similar Arianna. The "Crossbody" strap is easy to adjust so it is shoulder and I carry it that way when not hand held or crook of the arm. That said....it is a bag I use weekdays when I am mostly professional and on weekends I use something else when in "Mom"
Mode.


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Oh OUCH!!! That is awful Cowumbut!! For the silver lining...does that mean you have new Massaccesi goodness in your house to share?


----------



## thedseer

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Yikes!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Oh OUCH!!! That is awful Cowumbut!! For the silver lining...does that mean you have new Massaccesi goodness in your house to share?


I will very soon!!!!!  I have to pick up my lovelies tomorrow at the PO, they just happened to write the customs charge on my notice.


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Reporting in to say I have been using my midi Penelope a lot! It's the perfect size for a small wallet, cell phone, and other valuables. And then the two clip ends lets me attach it to any bag handle, so I can use it with all my open totes to make them more secure. Love this clever touch!
> 
> View attachment 3454837


Oh! I love that idea...


----------



## Cowumbut

Cowumbut said:


> I will very soon!!!!!  I have to pick up my lovelies tomorrow at the PO, they just happened to write the customs charge on my notice.


Currently hugging my other MM'S.


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Cowumbut, a big hug to you, my fellow Canuck. What is going on with our customs? I think they must have raised the duty rate somehow, what do you think?


----------



## anitalilac

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


* Hugs* that is a bummer..


----------



## clu0984

So sorry to hear


----------



## Cowumbut

anitalilac said:


> * Hugs* that is a bummer..


Thank you...at least I can commiserate with wonderful people. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> So sorry to hear


Thanks


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Ugh!!! That does take the cake! Hug those bags!


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Cowumbut, a big hug to you, my fellow Canuck. What is going on with our customs? I think they must have raised the duty rate somehow, what do you think?


Thanks! Hugs are needed. I have no clue, it's crazy how much they can arbitrarily charge us. Or so it seems. And yes, it seems to have doubled. It's become a serious consideration when ordering now.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Ugh!!! That does take the cake! Hug those bags!


I will be spooning with them tonight.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Oui, c'est la vie!
> 
> Curating a handbag collection is an ongoing process, isn't it?  You think you have it figured out, then BAM!---your taste changes, or your preferences evolve when a new leather or new color or new style pops up. Or, in some cases with a few ladies here, you have a baby/little one! (Congrats to @thedseer, BTW.) A complete game-changer, that one. I was in that lifestage when I first joined TPF. So, I own plenty of large handbags that have to be let go somehow.
> 
> I'm realizing that I reach for my E/W bags more than my N/S ones and for my smaller rather than bigger bags.  The Aphrodite is really a lovely handbag, underrated as @djfmn previously stated. It's easy to get in and out of and comfortable to carry. I'd say the Aphrodite is a medium-large bag, not as big as the Selene, which I classify as large.
> 
> Now I'm giving the Angelica a second thought as it is an E/W bag. Especially after seeing @soramillay 's Angelica in pearl grey pebbled (love that leather!).


I chose Daphne over Angelica before.  But now I am really taking a second look at Angelica.  I asked Colette about a flap closure for it, but Marco said no.  But zipper closure is fine.  Though as somebody said, it is 60 euros additional.  I'm also considering it in the natural calf leather (the one used on Miss M) since I prefer more structured bags.  We'll see how this thought goes.  Like you, I prefer E/W than N/S bags.



soramillay said:


> Reporting in to say I have been using my midi Penelope a lot! It's the perfect size for a small wallet, cell phone, and other valuables. And then the two clip ends lets me attach it to any bag handle, so I can use it with all my open totes to make them more secure. Love this clever touch!
> 
> View attachment 3454837


This is a wonderful solution to an open tote!  



Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh, so sorry about the extra charge.  That is really high, I wonder how many bags you ordered?  In my country, I estimate about 35% add-on, give or take a few.  I have the formula, though shipping cost and insurance are the variables I can't pin down.  There are discussions on reforming our tax system, hopefully this rate will not go up any further!


----------



## Cowumbut

msd_bags said:


> I chose Daphne over Angelica before.  But now I am really taking a second look at Angelica.  I asked Colette about a flap closure for it, but Marco said no.  But zipper closure is fine.  Though as somebody said, it is 60 euros additional.  I'm also considering it in the natural calf leather (the one used on Miss M) since I prefer more structured bags.  We'll see how this thought goes.  Like you, I prefer E/W than N/S bags.
> 
> 
> This is a wonderful solution to an open tote!
> 
> 
> Oh, so sorry about the extra charge.  That is really high, I wonder how many bags you ordered?  In my country, I estimate about 35% add-on, give or take a few.  I have the formula, though shipping cost and insurance are the variables I can't pin down.  There are discussions on reforming our tax system, hopefully this rate will not go up any further!


35% sounds about right but it was only for 2 bags so it's considerably more than usual (whatever that is) that customs charges. Oh well. Sometimes I pay nothing.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Thanks ladies for all your kind comments on my Olive Minerva Midi.  xoxo


----------



## djfmn

Cowumbut said:


> FYI- regarding the customs amounts and debate earlier on...I just got charged $264.94 effing Canada Customs...I'm off to go hug my handbags now. I think that takes the cake on charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Yikes that is a lot. I was upset when I had to pay about $140 custom in the US for 2 bags a couple of years ago. Only time I was ever charged customs duty. I suppose I should consider myself lucky. Sorry you had to pay so much for your bags[emoji20] 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Amethystgirl

Marco's website is under construction? *rubs hands gleefully* All the new leather and model options to play with!


----------



## soramillay

Whoa, whose Selene is that on the FB page? I congratulate you, that dark taupe vachetta is very sophisticated. Much better looking than the swatch!


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Whoa, whose Selene is that on the FB page? I congratulate you, that dark taupe vachetta is very sophisticated. Much better looking than the swatch!


Agree! It's absolutely amazing looking.


----------



## Cowumbut

djfmn said:


> Yikes that is a lot. I was upset when I had to pay about $140 custom in the US for 2 bags a couple of years ago. Only time I was ever charged customs duty. I suppose I should consider myself lucky. Sorry you had to pay so much for your bags[emoji20]
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks, I'll post pics as soon as I can. I got my tangerine Selene Midi w dark gunmetal and pebbled emerald Angel w silver hw. They're gorgeous but that customs charge was the cost of half a bag. Yikes is right.


----------



## thedseer

The taupe vachetta is gorgeous...now I wish I requested a swatch of that!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> Whoa, whose Selene is that on the FB page? I congratulate you, that dark taupe vachetta is very sophisticated. Much better looking than the swatch!



It's mine![emoji1][emoji1] It's in New York along with my Iced Taupe Africa Aphrodite. Can't wait to get them!
If the colors are as amazing in real life as they are in pictures, my next bags will be the Iced Taupe Africa in the Minerva and maybe the Dark Taupe vachetta in the regular Zhoe. I don't have any of the smaller MM bags and Colette says the Zhoe may hold a little more because the opening is a little bigger.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dark taupe is amazing. It's a chameleon color. When I hold it up to various boots and coats in my closet, it looks like the same color of any of them that are remotely similar. Like a match. It's really uncanny, I'm not kidding about it looking like it has mystic chameleon properties. 
Now I don't even care about my bag looking like the same color as my coat or boots but I do not like them to clash the way the cognac merinos did with all my outerwear and footwear. I liked it but it jumped out as an ugly orange next to my wardrobe. Likewise with the nut brown nappa. Ivory beige was a nice pale contrasting color. Taupe merinos and nappa also looked hideous next to my closet. 
Dark taupe paired gorgeous with every neutral tone, actually every other leather I have.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got my big tassels and hooked them on and now it is true love.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Now that I've seen the dark taupe midi selene, it's on my list. Wonder if we'll see a weekend promotion?


----------



## thedseer

I would love a promotion of some sort soon, since I plan to order soon regardless. I'm now wondering if I should get my Star in dark taupe vachetta instead of Cuoio.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> I would love a promotion of some sort soon, since I plan to order soon regardless. I'm now wondering if I should get my Star in dark taupe vachetta instead of Cuoio.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh that sounds lovely. The dark taupe might show less and it seems to me to be a gorgeous year round colour.


----------



## clu0984

Would love a weekend promotion!!!


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3456428
> 
> I got my big tassels and hooked them on and now it is true love.


Your bag is gorgeous. I love the leather and the style. Enjoy it you look fabulous in the modshot.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I love the leather and the style. Enjoy it you look fabulous in the modshot.


Thank you! My first massaccesi! I'm just a girl who likes a lot of ornamentation I guess. not enough bling/tassels dangling and I feel unsatisfied!


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3456428
> 
> I got my big tassels and hooked them on and now it is true love.


I love those tassels! Great idea adding them as zipper pulls. Love the bag.


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank you! My first massaccesi! I'm just a girl who likes a lot of ornamentation I guess. not enough bling/tassels dangling and I feel unsatisfied!



Love your angel!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I added the zipper to the back pocket for €30 upcharge specifically to have a place to put a second big tassel (was not into them on the sides).


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> I chose Daphne over Angelica before. But now I am really taking a second look at Angelica. I asked Colette about a flap closure for it, but Marco said no. But zipper closure is fine. Though as somebody said, it is 60 euros additional. I'm also considering it in the natural calf leather (the one used on Miss M) since I prefer more structured bags. We'll see how this thought goes. Like you, I prefer E/W than N/S bags.



^ this is exactly how I feel! I prefer structured bags as well. Is the natural calf leather the most rigid out of all of MM's leathers? I have a Daphne in vachetta and sometimes wish the leather was more rigid.

Also, has anyone done a top zip closure on the Angelica before and taken a pic? I'd be curious to see how it looks... specifically where the top zip is attached and how inset it is. I've found that inset zippers can sometimes be a bit cumbersome.


----------



## HermesHope

I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.

Any ideas? TIA


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HermesHope said:


> I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA


Definitely blue octane or cognac merinos For the lighter weight and I'm sure it will not be any worse for wear getting caught in the rain a few times as long as you don't set the bag down on a heating element immediately after. You can't go wrong with either color  I think!


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> It's mine![emoji1][emoji1] It's in New York along with my Iced Taupe Africa Aphrodite. Can't wait to get them!
> If the colors are as amazing in real life as they are in pictures, my next bags will be the Iced Taupe Africa in the Minerva and maybe the Dark Taupe vachetta in the regular Zhoe. I don't have any of the smaller MM bags and Colette says the Zhoe may hold a little more because the opening is a little bigger.



Lenie, you have the most droolworthy MM collection. It's a good thing you live in Hawaii and I in Montreal, just sayin'! I'd be one of those annoying people always coming over to pat your bags.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3456428
> 
> I got my big tassels and hooked them on and now it is true love.



They look perfect with the tassels! You and Moonfancy would have gotten along. She was the one who persuaded Marco to put those 50 gold studs on her bag. I hope she comes back soon!



HermesHope said:


> I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA



I second what HBG said. I believe someone has verified that merinos is the lightest leather. Avoid vachetta as I believe that is heavy. The midi Selene is a good choice. Avoid bags with flaps and dividers because those add weight. In fact, you may wish to consider swapping Selene handles for Angel handles if you want to avoid too much hardware.

In terms of leather, I believe all pebbled leather has been treated to have some water resistance so pebbled, merinos and Africa should be quite good in rain.


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Definitely blue octane or cognac merinos For the lighter weight and I'm sure it will not be any worse for wear getting caught in the rain a few times as long as you don't set the bag down on a heating element immediately after. You can't go wrong with either color  I think!


Agree. Merinos is so soft and lovely too, and surprisingly tough, from what I've heard, given how soft and lightweight it is.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

HermesHope said:


> I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA



The pebbled leather in a midi selene or midi zip selene would be pretty lightweight and would also be good in the rain. Lots of colors to choose from!


----------



## thedseer

HermesHope said:


> I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA


I would also recommend requesting swatches if you're having trouble deciding between types of leathers or color.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Wore this bag today. It's so soft, and it looks so pretty in the grass. Bye, bye, summer!

Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos:


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Wore this bag today. It's so soft, and it looks so pretty in the grass. Bye, bye, summer!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos:
> 
> View attachment 3457215



I adore this bag -- I even mentioned it to Colette.  I would so love to have this bag (in the Full size) recreated in pebbled leather.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Dark taupe is amazing. It's a chameleon color.
> 
> Dark taupe paired gorgeous with every neutral tone, actually every other leather I have.



My swatch did not exhibit the same chameleon characteristic because I somehow managed to get one that was strangely uniform in color with little variance in hue. It looks more like a taupe nappa. 

I am glad that Lenie's dark taupe vacchetta Selene was posted on the MM Facebook page. I can now definitely see the characteristic hue variances of the vacchetta, which I love. 

I modified my order for an Aura from taupe pebbled to dark taupe vacchetta. Still undecided on the hardware. Lighter colored hardware to highlight the lighter hues? Or, darker hardware to highlight the darker hues?  

I am fortunate to have such a "problem" and to own MM handbags...


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I adore this bag -- I even mentioned it to Colette.  I would so love to have this bag (in the Full size) recreated in pebbled leather.



Are you considering this leather for the Star?  It would be lighter than the vacchetta. Although, the vacchetta would be lovely if you can tolerate the weight after carrying it for long periods of time.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Are you considering this leather for the Star?  It would be lighter than the vacchetta. Although, the vacchetta would be lovely if you can tolerate the weight after carrying it for long periods of time.



Oh, I forgot to add the word Soulmate.  The problem is that I don't need another Soulmate


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I adore this bag -- I even mentioned it to Colette.  I would so love to have this bag (in the Full size) recreated in pebbled leather.





tenKrat said:


> Are you considering this leather for the Star?  It would be lighter than the vacchetta. Although, the vacchetta would be lovely if you can tolerate the weight after carrying it for long periods of time.


@Tankgirl, so sorry, for some reason I thought Thedseer was the author of your post so I was responding with her in mind. (She's the one considering a Star in vacchetta.)

Anyway, yes, you probably don't need another Soulmate, ha ha.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> ^ this is exactly how I feel! I prefer structured bags as well. Is the natural calf leather the most rigid out of all of MM's leathers? I have a Daphne in vachetta and sometimes wish the leather was more rigid.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a top zip closure on the Angelica before and taken a pic? I'd be curious to see how it looks... specifically where the top zip is attached and how inset it is. I've found that inset zippers can sometimes be a bit cumbersome.



I think it might be (natural calf) the most rigid, and Soramillay mentioned before that it is relatively light.


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> I modified my order for an Aura from taupe pebbled to dark taupe vacchetta. Still undecided on the hardware. Lighter colored hardware to highlight the lighter hues? Or, darker hardware to highlight the darker hues?
> ...



Colette sent me this pic with several swatches of dark taupe vacchetta to show the variances in hues.  Posting this for those who are contemplating this leather. 

Light gunmetal HW on the left. 
Dark gunmetal HW on the right.


----------



## VanBod1525

HermesHope said:


> I wonder if any of you could advise me. I am hoping to buy my first bag this Autumn, but am not sure about which leather. The midi zipped Selene is my first choice and I would like either a tan colour or blue. As I live in the UK, the leather has to withstand rain. I also cannot cope with too much weight as I have a chronic illness and am pretty weak.
> 
> Any ideas? TIA


I'm in the UK too and have a couple of Selene bags - all full size. It is a really light bag. I think in terms of leather, merinos is going to be a good choice, not heavy at all. Octane is a lovely colour. Athene leather might also work for you - don't think it is a stock leather but they may have some left over from a promotion that they recently did - I'd strongly advise contacting Colette. I don't have Africa leather so I can't speak to its weight but if you like a slightly metallic finish, then deep blue Africa could be a good choice. I'd avoid vachetta (weight) and because I really like my Selene slouchy and this leather is a little too firm to truly slouch. I also don't have Nappa - there are some gorgeous shades of blue, but it does look like it slouches and from comments, I don't believe it is too heavy.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Wore this bag today. It's so soft, and it looks so pretty in the grass. Bye, bye, summer!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Cognac merinos:
> 
> View attachment 3457215


Tenkrat I love this bag. The Cognac merino is gorgeous. The only cognac leather bag I have is my BE Stockholm tote. One of the only BE full size bags I have left out of all my BE bags besides a black crash Hold Me. I decided to keep the BE Stockholm tote because I love the style and love the leather. I can't remember if the leather is called cognac or whiskey but it looks similar to me. Your bag and photo is stunning.


----------



## LuvAllBags

@Tankgirl I love your Selene Zip! The Marine lining peeking out is amazing! And love that your kitty had to get in on the pic [emoji6].


----------



## VanBod1525

Is anyone considering a Cassandra?


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Is anyone considering a Cassandra?



I am....it looks like it could be a great mom bag and also a great work bag. During tax season I am in and out to clients a lot...

I just need to take a break from ordering things and then I know Aura and Cassandra will find their way home to me!

I am on vacation right now...so if I am MIA a bit posting you all know why!


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> Is anyone considering a Cassandra?


I was thinking it would be a great work bag, and I am in the market for a new one; however, I'm currently leaning towards a Bayswater. Of course, having two work bags to rotate is not a bad thing.


Odebdo said:


> I am....it looks like it could be a great mom bag and also a great work bag. During tax season I am in and out to clients a lot...
> 
> I just need to take a break from ordering things and then I know Aura and Cassandra will find their way home to me!
> 
> I am on vacation right now...so if I am MIA a bit posting you all know why!


I am an accountant too! Been keeping busy with the fall deadlines.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

VanBod1525 said:


> Is anyone considering a Cassandra?


Colette posted a review of Cassandra on the blog. It's lovely looking but to me appears smaller than in the photos on the model. That dark taupe is gorgeous. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

I find that Cassandra reminds me Minerva. I am not sure why but it seems similar in design to the Minerva. Am I just imagining that or does anyone else see a resemblance.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Is anyone considering a Cassandra?


I am not considering a Cassandra. For me it is too similar to the Minerva style. I am still leaning towards getting an Aura.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I find that Cassandra reminds me Minerva. I am not sure why but it seems similar in design to the Minerva. Am I just imagining that or does anyone else see a resemblance.



It does look similar to the Minerva, but more structured. The Minerva is a bit slouchier while the Cassandra seems more formal, rectangular. Looks like a really nice alternative to a briefcase.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

The nice thing about Marco's line is that there are options for every taste.  Personally, Minerva does not speak to me one bit, but I could imagine a Cassandra sitting proudly beside my office desk some day way down the road. 

But I am trying to stay focused on enjoying what I already have, and sloooooowly saving for my next Massaccesi, which I think will be a black merinos Zhoe.  Is the only real difference between Aura and Zhoe the hardware on the front, or are there other points of difference I need to think about?


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> The nice thing about Marco's line is that there are options for every taste.  Personally, Minerva does not speak to me one bit, but I could imagine a Cassandra sitting proudly beside my office desk some day way down the road.
> 
> But I am trying to stay focused on enjoying what I already have, and sloooooowly saving for my next Massaccesi, which I think will be a black merinos Zhoe.  Is the only real difference between Aura and Zhoe the hardware on the front, or are there other points of difference I need to think about?


The Zhoe and Aura are fairly similar. The Aura has the hardware on the front and the straps with buckles on the side and also the shape is different it is wider on the bottom and narrower on the top where as the Zhoe to me looks like it is the same width at the bottom and the top of the bag. I find the Aura looks more formal and a little more structured than the Zhoe. I love the Zhoe I have 3 of them 2 regular and a Zhoe Legend. The Aura is such an elegant bag out of all the new styles I love the Aura the most.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cassandra looks great for someone who needs a briefcase? Not very versatile to serve as purse. Minerva looks more like a double duty bag for work or play.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> The Zhoe and Aura are fairly similar. The Aura has the hardware on the front and the straps with buckles on the side and also the shape is different it is wider on the bottom and narrower on the top where as the Zhoe to me looks like it is the same width at the bottom and the top of the bag. I find the Aura looks more formal and a little more structured than the Zhoe. I love the Zhoe I have 3 of them 2 regular and a Zhoe Legend. The Aura is such an elegant bag out of all the new styles I love the Aura the most.



Super helpful, thank you djfmn.  Now I am thinking black merinos Aura!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Super helpful, thank you djfmn.  Now I am thinking black merinos Aura!


If you look at the Massaccesi blog there are some side by side comparison photos of the Aura and the Zhoe. It is in the blog about the Aura.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Just got my shipping notification from Colette! My River Blue midi zip Selene and Amethyst midi Penelope are on their way


----------



## tenKrat

Thought I would share a flashback---my bag for today, one from 2010.  It's not Massaccesi, but Marco made it when he was making bags for Belen Echandia. It's my I'm Beautiful Midi bag in nut brown (?, I think).  

She hadn't seen daylight in a long while, so I conditioned her this morning. She pepped up beautifully.


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a flashback---my bag for today, one from 2010.  It's not Massaccesi, but Marco made it when he was making bags for Belen Echandia. It's my I'm Beautiful Midi bag in nut brown (?, I think).
> 
> She hadn't seen daylight in a long while, so I conditioned her this morning. She pepped up beautifully.



What a beautiful bag! I can see why you ladies fell in love with Belen Echandia all those years ago...


----------



## clu0984

Interesting, when I first saw the Cassandra, it did nothing for me.  But after seeing it modeled ion Colette's blog, I'm rethinking it now


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a flashback---my bag for today, one from 2010.  It's not Massaccesi, but Marco made it when he was making bags for Belen Echandia. It's my I'm Beautiful Midi bag in nut brown (?, I think).
> 
> She hadn't seen daylight in a long while, so I conditioned her this morning. She pepped up beautifully.



What did you use to condition it?


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> What did you use to condition it?


I used Cadillac Conditioner. I got it at a factory outlet somewhere a long time ago. I think you can find it at Nordstrom, or online.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I used Cadillac Conditioner. I got it at a factory outlet somewhere a long time ago. I think you can find it at Nordstrom, or online.



Thank you!  I will look for it.


----------



## tenKrat

I like Cadillac conditioner for my bags. Bottega Veneta uses it on their clients' bags for conditioning.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459661
> View attachment 3459662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Cadillac conditioner for my bags. Bottega Veneta uses it on their clients' bags for conditioning.



Thank you for that insight -- and for the photos of the product.  Very helpful indeed.


----------



## leechiyong

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459661
> View attachment 3459662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Cadillac conditioner for my bags. Bottega Veneta uses it on their clients' bags for conditioning.



I love this stuff and use it on all of my bags regularly.  I believe some Chanel boutiques use it as well.


----------



## Cowumbut

It's on Amazon as well. 


https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Boot-Shoe-Care-Ounces/dp/B00B621Z5K


----------



## msd_bags

Who is the lucky girl who owns that beautiful Aura in Cuoio vachetta (shown in FB page)?  Just beautiful!!


----------



## MeiLin

I spent last night reading through this forum and browsing the styles. There doesn't seem to be many styles that aren't really plain or a version of something else. I like the idea of the bespoke and the price but find the styles really old fashioned (or maybe classic). It seems many of you go crazy for the same style in many different colours - would you wish for more styles for all ages?


----------



## soramillay

MeiLin said:


> I spent last night reading through this forum and browsing the styles. There doesn't seem to be many styles that aren't really plain or a version of something else. I like the idea of the bespoke and the price but find the styles really old fashioned (or maybe classic). It seems many of you go crazy for the same style in many different colours - would you wish for more styles for all ages?



Hi MeiLin, welcome to the thread. I think Marco's personal aesthetic is for classic design and minimal hardware, given that his traditional leatherworking skills were passed down through his family for generations. I don't think he is much of a trendy designer although he does respond to trends (his original bags were very large while his newer ones are smaller) and to customer requests (like adding zips, hardware). I am personally okay with this as I find that hardware tends to look dated after a while, while classic bags stay classic. 

All this said, he puts out new designs every S/S and F/W, so if you don't like any of the designs, check back a few months later and maybe there is something you will like. Or also check out the Etsy thread HopelessBagGirl has started, it's a useful thread that is helping me discover other indie ateliers!


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Hi MeiLin, welcome to the thread. I think Marco's personal aesthetic is for classic design and minimal hardware, given that his traditional leatherworking skills were passed down through his family for generations. I don't think he is much of a trendy designer although he does respond to trends (his original bags were very large while his newer ones are smaller) and to customer requests (like adding zips, hardware). I am personally okay with this as I find that hardware tends to look dated after a while, while classic bags stay classic.
> 
> All this said, he puts out new designs every S/S and F/W, so if you don't like any of the designs, check back a few months later and maybe there is something you will like. Or also check out the Etsy thread HopelessBagGirl has started, it's a useful thread that is helping me discover other indie ateliers!


Well said. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MeiLin

soramillay said:


> Hi MeiLin, welcome to the thread. I think Marco's personal aesthetic is for classic design and minimal hardware, given that his traditional leatherworking skills were passed down through his family for generations. I don't think he is much of a trendy designer although he does respond to trends (his original bags were very large while his newer ones are smaller) and to customer requests (like adding zips, hardware). I am personally okay with this as I find that hardware tends to look dated after a while, while classic bags stay classic.
> 
> All this said, he puts out new designs every S/S and F/W, so if you don't like any of the designs, check back a few months later and maybe there is something you will like. Or also check out the Etsy thread HopelessBagGirl has started, it's a useful thread that is helping me discover other indie ateliers!



Thank you soramillay for the welcome and for being kind in your reply. Some people @Cowumbut seem to think finding a style old fashioned is offensive on forums but I'm sure many would say my Chanels are for old people only.

I will definitely check out that Etsy thread - thanks again


----------



## Cowumbut

MeiLin said:


> Thank you soramillay for the welcome and for being kind in your reply. Some people @Cowumbut seem to think finding a style old fashioned is offensive on forums but I'm sure many would say my Chanels are for old people only.
> 
> I will definitely check out that Etsy thread - thanks again


Hi MeiLin, i dont find your opinion offensive at all. I think soramillay just explained Marco's philosophy well. I am a lover of all well created handbags in this forum and many others.


----------



## MeiLin

Cowumbut said:


> Hi MeiLin, i dont find your opinion offensive at all. I think soramillay just explained Marco's philosophy well. I am a lover of all well created handbags in this forum and many others.



That's good to hear. I don't doubt the craftmanship of Marco just the lack of modern styles on offer. I think that for the really low prices he charges the bag wouldn't have to stand the test of time so a few trendy throwaway bags would be great!


----------



## MadMadCat

MeiLin said:


> That's good to hear. I don't doubt the craftmanship of Marco just the lack of modern styles on offer. I think that for the really low prices he charges the bag wouldn't have to stand the test of time so a few trendy throwaway bags would be great!



I personally dislike bags that are too trendy, and i look for a timeless look in bags as in any quality item i choose to purchase, regardless of price.

There are plenty of other designers that produce "throwaway bags", and way too few brands that keep their eyes on quality and a long lasting relationship with the customers, not subject to trends.

I agree with you, MM is not the kind of brand that appeals customers who want to get a throw away bag for $400-500. Or throw away bag at any price.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3459484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I would share a flashback---my bag for today, one from 2010.  It's not Massaccesi, but Marco made it when he was making bags for Belen Echandia. It's my I'm Beautiful Midi bag in nut brown (?, I think).
> 
> She hadn't seen daylight in a long while, so I conditioned her this morning. She pepped up beautifully.


Tenkrat, gorgeous bag. Love that leather - nutmeg velvet matte was the official colour and leather. I have it in a TMA midi.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Tenkrat, gorgeous bag. Love that leather - nutmeg velvet matte was the official colour and leather. I have it in a TMA midi.


Vannie, I'll have to write the color down somewhere, eventually on a spreadsheet that I've been planning to create to help me remember what I have, ha ha. 

I remember your TMA Midi. I never got around to getting one. Glad to hear you held on to it. That bag in the nutmeg velvet and broken in---beautiful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Tenkrat, gorgeous bag. Love that leather - nutmeg velvet matte was the official colour and leather. I have it in a TMA midi.





tenKrat said:


> Vannie, I'll have to write the color down somewhere, eventually on a spreadsheet that I've been planning to create to help me remember what I have, ha ha.
> 
> I remember your TMA Midi. I never got around to getting one. Glad to hear you held on to it. That bag in the nutmeg velvet and broken in---beautiful.



I love the leather name nutmeg velvet...so gorgeous, tenKrat!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

MeiLin said:


> That's good to hear. I don't doubt the craftmanship of Marco just the lack of modern styles on offer. I think that for the really low prices he charges the bag wouldn't have to stand the test of time so a few trendy throwaway bags would be great!



Four to five hundred dollars for a handbag is a large sum in my world.  For that money, I want the most classic, timeless, well-made piece I can find.  I like Marco's discreet branding and sophisticated eye for simplicity.  But everyone is different, so it is likely you will have other brands that will appeal to your taste.


----------



## lenie

Just received my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark taupe vachetta Selene. They are both gorgeous! The iced taupe is the perfect neutral- the slight metallic sheen that is inherent in the Africa leathers is just enough to keep it from being a boring neural. 
The dark taupe pulls more grey than brown when I look at it against a white background. When I hold it up to a pair of dark brown pants, the brown undertones come through. It's a great chameleon that picks up and highlights whatever you are wearing. Pictures to come this weekend. I'll get pics next to the pebbled taupe for comparison.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Claudia Herzog said:


> Four to five hundred dollars for a handbag is a large sum in my world.  For that money, I want the most classic, timeless, well-made piece I can find.  I like Marco's discreet branding and sophisticated eye for simplicity.  But everyone is different, so it is likely you will have other brands that will appeal to your taste.


And also Marco is willing to combine the blingiest features of all his bags into one bag if you ask. 
50 studs along the bottom for €100, blingy selene handles swapped  for €30, blingier zhoe long strap for €15, extra pockets with zippers possible to be added to exterior for €50 (€20 for small side pockets with no closure) and I'm certain you could ask for a big tassel on any zipper pull on any bag. So you can always work on a custom 'busy' bag if you are like me and love a busy blingy bag. I love my angel but wish I had thought about asking for the selene handles before the leather was cut!! It would have pushed the purchase to €424 (from the €315) base price but it is better to get the bag you really want! Not many of his quite plain styles are my cup of tea either, but with tweaks it works! Problem is that with the tweaking it quickly escapes my price range which is squarely below 500 dollars, not hovering right at it or over it, unfortunately. But that's OK it just means that I will buy one very rarely. It doesn't mean I think his prices are not very reasonable, it's only my personal disappointment that I can't order up a custom bag at the base price on the regular. I'm selfish and would wish that the stars could align more regularly for me and MM, that's all! Stupid budget constraints.

I really hope I'm not spoiled by my MM purse I'm carrying right now for when I get my laurel dasso bag, because lenie mentioned the quality appeared higher to her on the MM bags vs dalle mie mani. I hope that's not my impression because laurel was willing to accept a zillion customizations (no joke, a hybrid of about 20 features of different bags I love all combined into one dream bag!) and the price of the bag ended up exactly at the same level as my midi angel (with only color lining, long strap swap and zipper added to back pocket customizations). Plus she's even  friendlier than Collete via email, like over the top sweet no matter how annoying I am.

I don't get the theory that hardware ages more quickly than leather. Leather doesn't wear like iron in my experience, but I have noticed only minimal aging of hardware in my collection, and they are all over 5 years old.


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And also Marco is willing to combine the blingiest features of all his bags into one bag if you ask.
> 50 studs along the bottom for €100, blingy selene handles swapped  for €30, blingier zhoe long strap for €15, extra pockets with zippers possible to be added to exterior for €50 (€20 for small side pockets with no closure) and I'm certain you could ask for a big tassel on any zipper pull on any bag. So you can always work on a custom 'busy' bag if you are like me and love a busy blingy bag. I love my angel but wish I had thought about asking for the selene handles before the leather was cut!! It would have pushed the purchase to €424 (from the €315) base price but it is better to get the bag you really want! Not many of his quite plain styles are my cup of tea either, but with tweaks it works! Problem is that with the tweaking it quickly escapes my price range which is squarely below 500 dollars, not hovering right at it or over it, unfortunately. But that's OK it just means that I will buy one very rarely. It doesn't mean I think his prices are not very reasonable, it's only my personal disappointment that I can't order up a custom bag at the base price on the regular. I'm selfish and would wish that the stars could align more regularly for me and MM, that's all! Stupid budget constraints.
> 
> I really hope I'm not spoiled by my MM purse I'm carrying right now for when I get my laurel dasso bag, because lenie mentioned the quality appeared higher to her on the MM bags vs dalle mie mani. I hope that's not my impression because laurel was willing to accept a zillion customizations (no joke, a hybrid of about 20 features of different bags I love all combined into one dream bag!) and the price of the bag ended up exactly at the same level as my midi angel (with only color lining, long strap swap and zipper added to back pocket customizations). Plus she's even  friendlier than Collete via email, like over the top sweet no matter how annoying I am.
> 
> I don't get the theory that hardware ages more quickly than leather. Leather doesn't wear like iron in my experience, but I have noticed only minimal aging of hardware in my collection, and they are all over 5 years old.



Laurel is great to work with and she works hard on her bags. When I made the comment that MM bags appeared to be of higher quality, I was referring to the details. Laurel doesn't use edge paint on her straps so I find the exposed leather on the straps to look a less refined than when the edges are finished. I ended up buying edge paint myself and finished the leather edges.  Her leather is incredibly sumptuous and she is always willing to look for a special color or type of leather.


----------



## nicole0612

lenie said:


> Laurel is great to work with and she works hard on her bags. When I made the comment that MM bags appeared to be of higher quality, I was referring to the details. Laurel doesn't use edge paint on her straps so I find the exposed leather on the straps to look a less refined than when the edges are finished. I ended up buying edge paint myself and finished the leather edges.  Her leather is incredibly sumptuous and she is always willing to look for a special color or type of leather.



This is helpful! I am having a bag custom made by her, so I will ask to have this added. Thank you. Can you possibly PM me if you have any more recommendations of things that she should add? Cost isn't an issue. Feel free to post the answer here if you think it will be helpful to others, I just don't want to hijack the thread.


----------



## VanBod1525

My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.


----------



## nicole0612

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.



Congrats! Those colors look great together.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.


Very pretty!! More and more I'm falling for Plum.  It's just that I prefer nappa over pebbled and have set my mind on a non-pebbled for my next order.  Oh well.  But it sure is tempting me.


----------



## soramillay

I don't have any Laurel Dasso bags but I admire how creative and industrious she is. She has a totally different vibe, she's very rock n roll, and her bags reflect that with the distressed finishing and urban feel. Reminds me a lot of L.A.M,B actually when I first fell in love with that brand. Laurel designs for the urban warrior, Marco designs for the feminine Italian lady, it's okay for us to love both looks, it's what being a bag lover means! Lenie, you do a great job of supporting both brands! HBG, I'm sure you will do a great job of supporting both designers too when you have both beautiful bags!

Also, HBG, I don't mean that hw wears badly, I meant that the hardware often gives away the era of the bag. For example, my older Coach bags have blingier chain straps and details that definitely don't look too modern, although I still like them. And some trends like the Chloe Paddington with the huge hw look dated. Whereas the original Coach bags with their simple design and minimal hardware look totally timeless. That's my theory that has led me to prefer a minimal hw look. Obviously I'm probably not totally accurate with my theory since some bags like Balenciaga have become iconic. As you know, we're all full of pet theories here on tpf


----------



## MeiLin

MadMadCat said:


> I personally dislike bags that are too trendy, and i look for a timeless look in bags as in any quality item i choose to purchase, regardless of price.
> 
> There are plenty of other designers that produce "throwaway bags", and way too few brands that keep their eyes on quality and a long lasting relationship with the customers, not subject to trends.
> 
> I agree with you, MM is not the kind of brand that appeals customers who want to get a throw away bag for $400-500. Or throw away bag at any price.



I like some classic bags but I also want to mix in a bit of more affordable high fashion at times. So for example I treasure my Chanel CF and have had it for years, way before the price hikes and its a perfect classic. When I say throwaway I mean a high fashion/trendy bag you can enjoy for as long as you are willing to wear it. Throwaway doesnt mean put in the bin - all my bags are donated to charity when retired for whatever reason.


----------



## MeiLin

Claudia Herzog said:


> Four to five hundred dollars for a handbag is a large sum in my world.  For that money, I want the most classic, timeless, well-made piece I can find.  I like Marco's discreet branding and sophisticated eye for simplicity.  But everyone is different, so it is likely you will have other brands that will appeal to your taste.



I didn't mean to imply it wasn't but I mean relatively speaking a bespoke bag, a SO Birkin or a MTO Peekaboo for example, costs so much money. I looked at a MTO Peekaboo and was told I couldn't have my choice of lining with my choice of leather - how is that bespoke.

What draws me to this brand is that it is truly bespoke and I see that people can customise for an outstandingly low price. But it's a damn shame that there are no fashion bags AT ALL to choose from. Surely it wouldn't hurt to introduce one or two trendy styles or do a Mulberry on the existing styles and "punk" it up for those who like that look at times.


----------



## MeiLin

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And also Marco is willing to combine the blingiest features of all his bags into one bag if you ask.
> 50 studs along the bottom for €100, blingy selene handles swapped  for €30, blingier zhoe long strap for €15, extra pockets with zippers possible to be added to exterior for €50 (€20 for small side pockets with no closure) and I'm certain you could ask for a big tassel on any zipper pull on any bag. So you can always work on a custom 'busy' bag if you are like me and love a busy blingy bag. I love my angel but wish I had thought about asking for the selene handles before the leather was cut!! It would have pushed the purchase to €424 (from the €315) base price but it is better to get the bag you really want! Not many of his quite plain styles are my cup of tea either, but with tweaks it works! Problem is that with the tweaking it quickly escapes my price range which is squarely below 500 dollars, not hovering right at it or over it, unfortunately. But that's OK it just means that I will buy one very rarely. It doesn't mean I think his prices are not very reasonable, *it's only my personal disappointment that I can't order up a custom bag at the base price on the regular. I'm selfish and would wish that the stars could align more regularly for me and MM*, that's all! Stupid budget constraints.
> 
> I really hope I'm not spoiled by my MM purse I'm carrying right now for when I get my laurel dasso bag, because lenie mentioned the quality appeared higher to her on the MM bags vs dalle mie mani. I hope that's not my impression because laurel was willing to accept a zillion customizations (no joke, a hybrid of about 20 features of different bags I love all combined into one dream bag!) and the price of the bag ended up exactly at the same level as my midi angel (with only color lining, long strap swap and zipper added to back pocket customizations). Plus she's even  friendlier than Collete via email, like over the top sweet no matter how annoying I am.
> 
> I don't get the theory that hardware ages more quickly than leather. Leather doesn't wear like iron in my experience, but I have noticed only minimal aging of hardware in my collection, and they are all over 5 years old.



I agree with the bolded part 100% - I would love to do business here and I am reading up all I can before I ask for anything. 

Is Collete not that friendly? Does she not like custom orders or too many changes? Annoying might not be the word youre looking for - positive and decisive perhaps?

I would like the quality of MM with the vision of Laurel lol.


----------



## MeiLin

soramillay said:


> I don't have any Laurel Dasso bags but I admire how creative and industrious she is. She has a totally different vibe, she's very rock n roll, and her bags reflect that with the distressed finishing and urban feel. Reminds me a lot of L.A.M,B actually when I first fell in love with that brand. Laurel designs for the urban warrior, Marco designs for the feminine Italian lady, it's okay for us to love both looks, it's what being a bag lover means! Lenie, you do a great job of supporting both brands! HBG, I'm sure you will do a great job of supporting both designers too when you have both beautiful bags!
> 
> Also, HBG, I don't mean that hw wears badly, I meant that the hardware often gives away the era of the bag. For example, my older Coach bags have blingier chain straps and details that definitely don't look too modern, although I still like them. And some trends like the Chloe Paddington with the huge hw look dated. Whereas the original Coach bags with their simple design and minimal hardware look totally timeless. That's my theory that has led me to prefer a minimal hw look. Obviously I'm probably not totally accurate with my theory since some bags like Balenciaga have become iconic. As you know, we're all full of pet theories here on tpf



Soramillay you have a beautiful way with words. I get what you say about some of those older styles but didn't they look great at the time. And that's my point, not everything you buy can be classic and kept forever, otherwise you would buy so many and then stop buying.


----------



## MadMadCat

MeiLin said:


> I like some classic bags but I also want to mix in a bit of more affordable high fashion at times. So for example I treasure my Chanel CF and have had it for years, way before the price hikes and its a perfect classic. When I say throwaway I mean a high fashion/trendy bag you can enjoy for as long as you are willing to wear it. Throwaway doesnt mean put in the bin - all my bags are donated to charity when retired for whatever reason.



I understood what you meant by "throwaway", and my position does not change. Again, there are many other designers that provide bags that are good for one  season before looking sated, at all price points. I don't see why Marco should get in that bag wagon.


----------



## MeiLin

MadMadCat said:


> I understood what you meant by "throwaway", and my position does not change. Again, there are many other designers that provide bags that are good for one  season before looking sated, at all price points. I don't see why Marco should get in that bag wagon.



That's your personal opinion and it is as different yet valued as mine. Clearly Marco does dip into that bag wagon as other reveals show.


----------



## soramillay

MeiLin said:


> I didn't mean to imply it wasn't but I mean relatively speaking a bespoke bag, a SO Birkin or a MTO Peekaboo for example, costs so much money. I looked at a MTO Peekaboo and was told I couldn't have my choice of lining with my choice of leather - how is that bespoke.
> 
> What draws me to this brand is that it is truly bespoke and I see that people can customise for an outstandingly low price. But it's a damn shame that there are no fashion bags AT ALL to choose from. Surely it wouldn't hurt to introduce one or two trendy styles or do a Mulberry on the existing styles and "punk" it up for those who like that look at times.



Hi MeiLin, I understand and appreciate everything you are saying. But you know, it's incredibly hard to come up with an original and groundbreaking trendy bag. Fendi is probably the world's most innovative, they really are great at creating cutting edge bags like the Peekaboo, 2jours, the BTW, dotcomm, etc, but they also hire the best designers and in exchange, you pay the premium. Contemporary brands struggle with staying trendy, so that's why they often resort to copying (hence "inspired-by" designs.) I hope Marco will not go the route of copying, that would be bad. Maybe you can give an example of Mulberry punking up one of their designs so we can see what you mean? For all you know, we might see such a suggestion incorporated in future!


----------



## MeiLin

soramillay said:


> Hi MeiLin, I understand and appreciate everything you are saying. But you know, it's incredibly hard to come up with an original and groundbreaking trendy bag. Fendi is probably the world's most innovative, they really are great at creating cutting edge bags like the Peekaboo, 2jours, the BTW, dotcomm, etc, but they also hire the best designers and in exchange, you pay the premium. Contemporary brands struggle with staying trendy, so that's why they often resort to copying (hence "inspired-by" designs.) I hope Marco will not go the route of copying, that would be bad. Maybe you can give an example of Mulberry punking up one of their designs so we can see what you mean? For all you know, we might see such a suggestion incorporated in future!



I wholeheartedly agree with copying (Micheal Kors) it's not on 

Heres a link to the Bayswater as an example. I have an old one that I love and I use it for work but it's not ideal for outside the office. So you can see the classic one but also the new studded and chain designs. These might not be suited to everyone but it's great that you can choose one item with the style that suits you.

http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/bayswater-search


----------



## MadMadCat

MeiLin said:


> That's your personal opinion and it is as different yet valued as mine. Clearly Marco does dip into that bag wagon as other reveals show.



Yes different opinion, indeed, but I am not the one who started asking about the stylistic choices of MM. 
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am definitely planning on being a long term client of both! I'm having laurel make me a bag that is more 'me' (very very feminine & busy) and for my more understated bags I'll go for Marco's simplicity.


----------



## Odebdo

MeiLin said:


> I agree with the bolded part 100% - I would love to do business here and I am reading up all I can before I ask for anything.
> 
> Is Collete not that friendly? Does she not like custom orders or too many changes? Annoying might not be the word youre looking for - positive and decisive perhaps?
> 
> I would like the quality of MM with the vision of Laurel lol.



Colette is super friendly and wonderful to work with....no fears there. She does not have design control though so if something you request is a new request, she forwards to Marco for the decision on if he will be able to do it or not. I have no experience with Laurel but tons with Colette, she loves to help you design and order your Massaccesi bags!


----------



## tenKrat

MeiLin said:


> What draws me to this brand is that it is truly bespoke and I see that people can customise for an outstandingly low price. But it's a damn shame that there are no fashion bags AT ALL to choose from. Surely it wouldn't hurt to introduce one or two trendy styles or do a Mulberry on the existing styles and "punk" it up for those who like that look at times.


Hi, MeiLin---Massaccesi is in its second year of business.  So far, it has consistently produced classic, simple (some would say "plain" or "boring") handbags.  It seems that its existing styles don't jive with the look you wish for.

Marco tries to accommodate clients' wishes, to a reasonable extent, for "extras" on his bags that change the look enough to satisfy them.  However, it's been my observation that he has pretty much stayed true to his fundamental aesthetic, which is the opposite of "high fashion/trendy."

You may have to go the same routes as @HopelessBagGirl and @lenie---patronize one brand for classic and another brand for trendy.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

lenie said:


> Just received my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark taupe vachetta Selene. They are both gorgeous! The iced taupe is the perfect neutral- the slight metallic sheen that is inherent in the Africa leathers is just enough to keep it from being a boring neural.
> The dark taupe pulls more grey than brown when I look at it against a white background. When I hold it up to a pair of dark brown pants, the brown undertones come through. It's a great chameleon that picks up and highlights whatever you are wearing. Pictures to come this weekend. I'll get pics next to the pebbled taupe for comparison.



I mean this in the most non-creepy way possible, Lenie: I am waiting with great anticipation to see these photos this weekend.  You have made two selections that fit exactly with my taste, and I am really excited to enjoy these bags vicariously.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.


Gorgeous VanBod1525 love the leather and Selene is one of my favorite MM styles. The octane Penelope is a stunning  leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

I went out this afternoon and had my Zhoe in orange nappa. I had so many compliments and a couple ladies asked where I got my gorgeous orange bag. I remember being so hesitant about getting a bag in orange leather. I am so pleased I did. It is the most fun color to wear and goes with so much. All those ladies who encouraged me to get an orange Zhoe thank you thank you thank you. It has been such a versatile edgy (because of the color) fun bag and I have got so much use out of it. I remember being told orange is the new black and it really has been.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.



This is so stunning! Just gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.


Beautiful!  That plum is a head turner. Enjoy![emoji7]


----------



## Cowumbut

VanBod1525 said:


> My Plum Selene and Octane Penelope Midi from the weekend promotion arrived, along with a midi organiser. I have two other Selene bags, in Jade Merinos and Ochre Nubuck - I love its simplicity. This colour is just what I hoped it would be, a dark(ish) magenta that looks fantastic against the colour palette of my wardrobe. It looks great against crisp white, greys and the various shades of blue that I wear. I don't wear a lot of black, but it looks good against that too.


That bag is gorgeous! !! I love the plum leather (not a pink or red person at all) and my Selene midi is a chameleon.  Great choice. Enjoy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm still do hesitant on orange because we have 8 month winters and my winter clothes don't immediately jump out to me as nice to pair with orange. I like orange with navy and dark brown and grey a lot but not so much with black or red or beige so I'm just evaluating my outerwear and footwear and not sure it would be versatile enough. But what a happy color!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I went out this afternoon and had my Zhoe in orange nappa. I had so many compliments and a couple ladies asked where I got my gorgeous orange bag. I remember being so hesitant about getting a bag in orange leather. I am so pleased I did. It is the most fun color to wear and goes with so much. All those ladies who encouraged me to get an orange Zhoe thank you thank you thank you. It has been such a versatile edgy (because of the color) fun bag and I have got so much use out of it. I remember being told orange is the new black and it really has been.



You are so right! I have had orange bags in the past and they always received compliments. I find the same with certain other colors like bright blue. You are certainly in the right climate to get alot of use from that gorgeous color too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.


----------



## thedseer

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530


I love this! What leather is it?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530


BigCherry your adapted midi Soulmate is amazing. Love the leather and have always loved the style. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530



Whoa, cool zip pocket! So do we call this the Soulmate Zip?


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530


LOVE it!!! Gorgeous. Turquoise nappa? 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530



Beautiful and unique!!  You really love hardware. Plus I remember that you are a nappa girl. I am too!


----------



## BlueCherry

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, don't say it's your "fault". The zippers made me get my one and only Massaccesi bag - my beloved plum Midi Zip Selene. I just put her out of the dustbag to use her next week.



Ludmilla, I am so happy that you and many others were able to enjoy this variant of the Selene. Plum is a stunning, vibrant colour and the pics look awesome!!


----------



## BlueCherry

thedseer said:


> I love this! What leather is it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you, it's turquoise nappa, taken in a rare ray of English sunshine.



djfmn said:


> BigCherry your adapted midi Soulmate is amazing. Love the leather and have always loved the style. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag.
> 
> Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks djfmn, your enthusiasm for all things MM is infectious.



soramillay said:


> Whoa, cool zip pocket! So do we call this the Soulmate Zip?



Lol, I guess so but only if Marco sells enough to warrant a spot on the website (hint, hint...) 



Cowumbut said:


> LOVE it!!! Gorgeous. Turquoise nappa?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, well spotted Cowumbut and thanks a million! PS. Sorry about the customs fees but the bags are worth it.



msd_bags said:


> Beautiful and unique!!  You really love hardware. Plus I remember that you are a nappa girl. I am too!



Thanks msd_bags, you have great memory lol. Whilst I am a neutral, nappa girl I have to admit to now liking the textured leathers and the vibrant colours.


----------



## BlueCherry

I haven't been on this thread for ages and I am hundreds of pages behind. I usually use my iPhone app to browse and occasionally post and today at work I popped onto the web version and had hundreds of alerts. I won't be able to go back over all of them so I mostly looked at all the pictures of the latest styles and leathers here.

It would be really annoying if I went back and quoted every post, so to everyone that has had new bags since I was last here congratulations. Every bag I've seen today has been a beauty but we could expect nothing less from the great Marco!

I've seen plum, greens , blues, browns and tangerine nappa (wow) and an awesome pale pink with gunmetal (edgy combo @Odebdo) and many, many others and looking at them all in one go was mesmerising.

I have been dabbling in one or two Celine bags and some Fendi & Chanel slg's and I do really like them but nothing compares to an MM bag arriving. Especially if (like me) you never ask for samples and insist on customising just something to get a bit of extra hardware somewhere there's always an unexpected element of intrigue and surprise as you open the box. I love that.

On a side note, I always have deliveries to my work place and my male colleague has seen bags come and go. As it's often just us in the office, and he has a good eye, he gets asked for opinions. I laughed so much today when I started going on about my zips and he suggested Marco put one on my mouth


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> I haven't been on this thread for ages and I am hundreds of pages behind. I usually use my iPhone app to browse and occasionally post and today at work I popped onto the web version and had hundreds of alerts. I won't be able to go back over all of them so I mostly looked at all the pictures of the latest styles and leathers here.
> 
> It would be really annoying if I went back and quoted every post, so to everyone that has had new bags since I was last here congratulations. Every bag I've seen today has been a beauty but we could expect nothing less from the great Marco!
> 
> I've seen plum, greens , blues, browns and tangerine nappa (wow) and an awesome pale pink with gunmetal (edgy combo @Odebdo) and many, many others and looking at them all in one go was mesmerising.
> 
> I have been dabbling in one or two Celine bags and some Fendi & Chanel slg's and I do really like them but nothing compares to an MM bag arriving. Especially if (like me) you never ask for samples and insist on customising just something to get a bit of extra hardware somewhere there's always an unexpected element of intrigue and surprise as you open the box. I love that.
> 
> On a side note, I always have deliveries to my work place and my male colleague has seen bags come and go. As it's often just us in the office, and he has a good eye, he gets asked for opinions. I laughed so much today when I started going on about my zips and he suggested Marco put one on my mouth


Welcome back!!! Way to make an entrance with that gorgeous soulmate! 

And as much as those customs charges hurt there was No Way that box wasn't going home with me. Definitely worth the cost. 

Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## BlueCherry

Cowumbut said:


> Welcome back!!! Way to make an entrance with that gorgeous soulmate!
> 
> And as much as those customs charges hurt there was No Way that box wasn't going home with me. Definitely worth the cost.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you come up with next.



Cowumbut I am in England so I will be subject to customs once Brexit is complete. However I have friends and family in Ireland so often buy there to buy at euro prices, I could always get Marco to deliver there or maybe we could all go and collect one day lol.

Your collection has grown and it would be great to see a family picture. I haven't looked at that thread yet but it would seem that there are some huge families now.

As it happens I do have another "little" idea that I am working on....


----------



## momasaurus

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530


OOoh zipper! Can you show or tell us what fits in it, and what you use it for?


----------



## BlueCherry

MeiLin said:


> I spent last night reading through this forum and browsing the styles. There doesn't seem to be many styles that aren't really plain or a version of something else. I like the idea of the bespoke and the price but find the styles really old fashioned (or maybe classic). It seems many of you go crazy for the same style in many different colours - would you wish for more styles for all ages?



Welcome MeiLin. I will respond to your other post in a minute but I would like to say that it isn't very nice to come onto a thread of Massaccesi lovers and describe the bags as boring and old fashioned. Yes Marco's bags are minimalist and if you have read through this thread you will see that this is loved in abundance here.

I understand that you might like fashion bags but what Marco actually offers goes way beyond and above just a style of bag. If you don't realise this then I think Massaccesi is not for you. 

I have what I would admit is a hardware fetish, particularly for zips, yet when I look at Massaccesi bags I just think "what a beauty, but I wonder if it would look nice with some extra hardware".

I love Massaccesi and the team - the quality, the care, the craftsmanship, the customer service, the attention to detail, the accommodation of my sometimes crazy requests, Colette's thoughtful help and input is all unsurpassable.


----------



## BlueCherry

momasaurus said:


> OOoh zipper! Can you show or tell us what fits in it, and what you use it for?



Ha ha ha I haven't even taken the stuffing out yet. It's a long thin pocket and generally I don't use outside pockets I just like  the zips and the look. The pocket goes from the zip towards the front of the bag only, not either side of the zip and it's about 2 - 2.5 inches wide. I think this is clever as if it went both sides of the zip it would be harder to find things.

You could use for pens, lip products, single keys or a car key fob, hair tie, bus or train ticket, work or gym ID card etc.


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> Ha ha ha I haven't even taken the stuffing out yet. It's a long thin pocket and generally I don't use outside pockets I just like  the zips and the look. The pocket goes from the zip towards the front of the bag only, not either side of the zip and it's about 2 - 2.5 inches wide. I think this is clever as if it went both sides of the zip it would be harder to find things.
> 
> You could use for pens, lip products, single keys or a car key fob, hair tie, bus or train ticket, work or gym ID card etc.



My first thought was that it's perfect for a small brolly 

ETA: oops, missed the part about being 2.5 inches wide only. Pens then!


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> Cowumbut I am in England so I will be subject to customs once Brexit is complete. However I have friends and family in Ireland so often buy there to buy at euro prices, I could always get Marco to deliver there or maybe we could all go and collect one day lol.
> 
> Your collection has grown and it would be great to see a family picture. I haven't looked at that thread yet but it would seem that there are some huge families now.
> 
> As it happens I do have another "little" idea that I am working on....


Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.  

Family photo, here's the best I've got so far. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for) 

I can't wait to see what coming!


----------



## thedseer

BigCherry said:


> Cowumbut I am in England so I will be subject to customs once Brexit is complete. However I have friends and family in Ireland so often buy there to buy at euro prices, I could always get Marco to deliver there or maybe we could all go and collect one day lol.
> 
> Your collection has grown and it would be great to see a family picture. I haven't looked at that thread yet but it would seem that there are some huge families now.
> 
> As it happens I do have another "little" idea that I am working on....


Can't wait to see what else you dream up! Just when I thought I didn't need another soulmate, I can't stop coming back to "visit" yours. It is so cool and eye-catching.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Poor kid's going to inherit lots of gorgeous bags, that's what!


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Poor kid's going to inherit lots of gorgeous bags, that's what! [emoji3]


LOL!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cowumbut, ZOMG!  My heart thumped hard when I saw your family photo.  Wow wow wow.  

Can the rest of Marco's Maidens show their family photos?  Several here must have some incredible collections by now.  I beseech you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530



BigCherry, is the hardware on your Midi Soulmate dark gunmetal?  Also, is the lining a custom color?


----------



## BlueCherry

thedseer said:


> Can't wait to see what else you dream up! Just when I thought I didn't need another soulmate, I can't stop coming back to "visit" yours. It is so cool and eye-catching.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you, I think I will order a tangerine nappa one now and you should definitely get one, what colour are you thinking of?


----------



## Cowumbut

Claudia Herzog said:


> Cowumbut, ZOMG!  My heart thumped hard when I saw your family photo.  Wow wow wow.
> 
> Can the rest of Marco's Maidens show their family photos?  Several here must have some incredible collections by now.  I beseech you!


Thank you!  There are very few I don't rotate around to which says a lot about Marco and his art. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> My first thought was that it's perfect for a small brolly
> 
> ETA: oops, missed the part about being 2.5 inches wide only. Pens then!



Lol, you would assume the pocket was full width.



Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Imagine poor Marco with all his ladies sleeping on the leather. You lucky lady having such a close link in Italy.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Thats so, so cute, all your beloved precious treasures in one photo!



soramillay said:


> Poor kid's going to inherit lots of gorgeous bags, that's what!



Very lucky poor kid you mean 



Claudia Herzog said:


> BigCherry, is the hardware on your Midi Soulmate dark gunmetal?  Also, is the lining a custom color?



Yes it is dark metal and the lining is the new black, I opted for black handles and black lining to match.


----------



## thedseer

BigCherry said:


> Thank you, I think I will order a tangerine nappa one now and you should definitely get one, what colour are you thinking of?


Not sure... definitely something in Merinos or nappa. I would do dark gunmetal and I like it with bright colors and jewel tones.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlueCherry

thedseer said:


> Not sure... definitely something in Merinos or nappa. I would do dark gunmetal and I like it with bright colors and jewel tones.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Sounds gorgeous and agree about the dark gunmetal with bright/jewel colours, it's the perfect contrast.


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> Cowumbut, ZOMG!  My heart thumped hard when I saw your family photo.  Wow wow wow.
> 
> Can the rest of Marco's Maidens show their family photos?  Several here must have some incredible collections by now.  I beseech you!


I like that, "Marco's Maidens".


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Yes it is dark metal and the lining is the new black, I opted for black handles and black lining to match.



Oh, the black looks so much better than the dark brown against the turquoise!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> My first thought was that it's perfect for a small brolly
> 
> ETA: oops, missed the part about being 2.5 inches wide only. Pens then!


What's a brolly?


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I like that, "Marco's Maidens".



I loved the name we had for our defunct facebook group, "Massaccesi Mavens".

Brolly's just slang for umbrella, I just threw that in there cos BigCherry is English  I went to university in Birmingham a long long time ago.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> I loved the name we had for our defunct facebook group, "Massaccesi Mavens".


I completely forgot about that.


----------



## djfmn

Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!


Cowumbut what a great photo. I love all your bags and your baby is gorgeous.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> Oh, the black looks so much better than the dark brown against the turquoise!



Thanks, I only chose black because in the autumn and winter I'm rarely wear anything but black trousers and jeans. Also I don't own a single item from the brown family so would have nothing to go with brown.



tenKrat said:


> What's a brolly?



I did LOL at this. Many's the time I've had to question US slang on tPF.



soramillay said:


> I loved the name we had for our defunct facebook group, "Massaccesi Mavens".
> 
> Brolly's just slang for umbrella, I just threw that in there cos BigCherry is English  I went to university in Birmingham a long long time ago.



Kudos to you for knowing your UK slang. Brummies have a very unique accent.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Brolly's just slang for umbrella, I just threw that in there cos BigCherry is English  I went to university in Birmingham a long long time ago.





BigCherry said:


> I did LOL at this. Many's the time I've had to question US slang on tPF.


Well, we Americans can stand to be a little more cosmopolitan by picking up a few international slang terms from our Canadian and European friends.


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.


I'm all over that, too!  I hope you succeed in making those plans happen!  That would be the bomb! 

I told my DH that I would like to visit Marco in Italy sometime in the future, and he was amenable to that.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> I'm all over that, too!  I hope you succeed in making those plans happen!  That would be the bomb!
> 
> I told my DH that I would like to visit Marco in Italy sometime in the future, and he was amenable to that.



I'm sure we nearly arranged it way back, @Moonfancy (fellow hw addict) and @VanBod1525 were up for it!!


----------



## carterazo

Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Your baby is so adorable!


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> Thanks, I only chose black because in the autumn and winter I'm rarely wear anything but black trousers and jeans. Also I don't own a single item from the brown family so would have nothing to go with brown.
> 
> I did LOL at this. Many's the time I've had to question US slang on tPF.
> 
> Kudos to you for knowing your UK slang. Brummies have a very unique accent.



Oh yes they do! I love a good northern accent when I see it on telly. Did you watch The Night Manager (everyone, it's a really good BBC mini-series starring Tom Hiddleston)? I adored Angela Burr. Her whole character is very on-point! The funny thing is I can't tell a Londoner apart from a South African from Johannesburg, nor an Australian from Sydney! 

A holiday to visit Marco would be so fun. Not least because he seems to be located on the Italian coast, just minutes from the sea. Yes, I google mapped it once when I was bored. Also the town where he takes his photos is beautiful.


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> Oh yes they do! I love a good northern accent when I see it on telly. Did you watch The Night Manager (everyone, it's a really good BBC mini-series starring Tom Hiddleston)? I adored Angela Burr. Her whole character is very on-point! The funny thing is I can't tell a Londoner apart from a South African from Johannesburg, nor an Australian from Sydney!
> 
> A holiday to visit Marco would be so fun. Not least because he seems to be located on the Italian coast, just minutes from the sea. Yes, I google mapped it once when I was bored. Also the town where he takes his photos is beautiful.



My brother is law is from Yorkshire and I love his accent. He's so droll and to the point and together with the accent he cracks me up. 

Yes I watched The Night Manager, the lady who plays Angela is a well known actress here, who's good on everything. She was fantastic in Broadchurch. 

Re the accents there are so many variants here for such a small country.  Only the East End Londoners would have an accent you might guess but mostly I think we have just no regional accent. My neighbour is from NZ and tells me off when I say she's from AUS. That's a hard accent to tell apart. 

Marco's area does indeed look heavenly.


----------



## clu0984

My icy olive angel midi showed up today.  Love the color!! Not as silver in color as I thought from pictures.  Definitely green


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Ok....this is the cutest, drool worthy photo!! My daughter and son love playing with my bags....on vacation at a festival, my daughter was throwing a fit and I told my husband she wanted this person's pink bag....yep...the person left and she stopped. She has the bag gene lol!


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> My icy olive angel midi showed up today.  Love the color!! Not as silver in color as I thought from pictures.  Definitely green


Can't wait to see this.

Off topic---under your screen name, it says "Member & OG". Do you know what the "OG" stands for?  The only thing I can figure is that it might have to do with your joining TPF in '06. I noticed that @djfmn has it also.  Curious.


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> I'm sure we nearly arranged it way back, @Moonfancy (fellow hw addict) and @VanBod1525 were up for it!!


Moonfancy has been AWOL for quite some time. I think at the time of her last post, she was busy writing one or two books. 

A group meet-up in Italy would be an absolute dream.


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> Thank you, I think I will order a tangerine nappa one now and you should definitely get one, what colour are you thinking of?


The tangerine nappa is gorgeous. I wasn't sold on it and then my Selene zip midi arrived and it is amazing.


----------



## Cowumbut

Thats so, so cute, all your beloved precious treasures in one photo!

Yup, the favorite is in the middle! 



Very lucky poor kid you mean [emoji3]

She's already a fan of the Angel tassels so things look good!


----------



## Cowumbut

djfmn said:


> Cowumbut what a great photo. I love all your bags and your baby is gorgeous.


Thank you!  She is pretty cute, we've decided to keep her.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Moonfancy has been AWOL for quite some time. I think at the time of her last post, she was busy writing one or two books.
> 
> A group meet-up in Italy would be an absolute dream.





tenKrat said:


> I'm all over that, too!  I hope you succeed in making those plans happen!  That would be the bomb!
> 
> I told my DH that I would like to visit Marco in Italy sometime in the future, and he was amenable to that.





BigCherry said:


> I'm sure we nearly arranged it way back, @Moonfancy (fellow hw addict) and @VanBod1525 were up for it!!





soramillay said:


> Oh yes they do! I love a good northern accent when I see it on telly. Did you watch The Night Manager (everyone, it's a really good BBC mini-series starring Tom Hiddleston)? I adored Angela Burr. Her whole character is very on-point! The funny thing is I can't tell a Londoner apart from a South African from Johannesburg, nor an Australian from Sydney!
> 
> A holiday to visit Marco would be so fun. Not least because he seems to be located on the Italian coast, just minutes from the sea. Yes, I google mapped it once when I was bored. Also the town where he takes his photos is beautiful.


I just need enough notice and I would make that trip happen for us! Mmmm Italy.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Ok....this is the cutest, drool worthy photo!! My daughter and son love playing with my bags....on vacation at a festival, my daughter was throwing a fit and I told my husband she wanted this person's pink bag....yep...the person left and she stopped. She has the bag gene lol!


Hahaha awesome!  And thank you! Those tiny people are amazing.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> Moonfancy has been AWOL for quite some time. I think at the time of her last post, she was busy writing one or two books.



I miss Moonfancy.  I spent a long time at a hospital this summer.  One of the things I did to pass the time was read the hundreds of pages of the Massaccesi thread from the start. The posters here, including the ebullient enthusiasm and clever turn of phrase of Moonfancy, kept me company during a lonely, difficult period.  By the time I caught up with real time, she was already gone.


----------



## clu0984

tenKrat said:


> Can't wait to see this.
> 
> Off topic---under your screen name, it says "Member & OG". Do you know what the "OG" stands for?  The only thing I can figure is that it might have to do with your joining TPF in '06. I noticed that @djfmn has it also.  Curious.



Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.

Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125


Lovely! Congrats on a great bag. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> I miss Moonfancy.  I spent a long time at a hospital this summer.  One of the things I did to pass the time was read the hundreds of pages of the Massaccesi thread from the start. The posters here, including the ebullient enthusiasm and clever turn of phrase of Moonfancy, kept me company during a lonely, difficult period.  By the time I caught up with real time, she was already gone.



I'm sure Moonfancy will be back sometime soon. She's going to want some of these shimmery new Africas to keep Katia company! 



clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125



I like the Angel without the tassels. The olive looks true to its shade. I look forward to the daylight photos!

About OG, in hip hop culture, it means "original gangster" which is a term of respect. Some Vlad humour maybe? I can see it applying to TPFers that have been here from the beginning. Just a guess!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> The tangerine nappa is gorgeous. I wasn't sold on it and then my Selene zip midi arrived and it is amazing.



Isn't Tangerine Nappa great? I love it so much.


----------



## leechiyong

soramillay said:


> About OG, in hip hop culture, it means "original gangster" which is a term of respect. Some Vlad humour maybe? I can see it applying to TPFers that have been here from the beginning. Just a guess!


It's for people who are in the decade club, I believe.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BigCherry said:


> Here's my slightly adapted soulmate midi. Marco was very accommodating as always. It should have come with Selene studded handles but somehow didn't. Now I know why you ladies love this style so much, I always thought it was bigger than it is.
> 
> View attachment 3461528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461530



Gorgeous!!! Love the side pocket!


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125



I love this color. It arrived so quickly!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Yup, that's going to suck. I'm up for an MM road trip!  We could all have morning espresso w Marco and I could take an afternoon nap in all that gorgeous leather. My husband's family is from a small town 45mins away so I'm working on it.
> 
> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461608
> 
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Such an awesome pic! What a cutie!


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125


Nice!  Can see the olive over the shimmer now.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> About OG, in hip hop culture, it means "original gangster" which is a term of respect. Some Vlad humour maybe? I can see it applying to TPFers that have been here from the beginning. Just a guess!



Bingo!  That must be the answer as it befits Vlad's humor.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Isn't Tangerine Nappa great? I love it so much.


Amazing! !! I am not an orange person at all and it's like the pebbled plum, such a great colour and a chameleon. Love. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Such an awesome pic! What a cutie!


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125


Love your new bag. Such gorgeous leather. I do not have this style of MM but the more I see it the more I like it. Enjoy.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MeiLin

Thanks to those people who helped me here but Ive decided MM is not for me so carry on enjoying all your bags  Byeeee


----------



## BlueCherry

clu0984 said:


> Quick shots though the color isn't best shown due to it being late.
> 
> Tenkrat, not sure what OG stands for.  It's funny as I never noticed it before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462124
> View attachment 3462125



This is a lovely colour, it looks a little green/grey on my screen?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The color is iced olive. So green!


----------



## HermesHope

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Definitely blue octane or cognac merinos For the lighter weight and I'm sure it will not be any worse for wear getting caught in the rain a few times as long as you don't set the bag down on a heating element immediately after. You can't go wrong with either color  I think!





soramillay said:


> Lenie, you have the most droolworthy MM collection. It's a good thing you live in Hawaii and I in Montreal, just sayin'! I'd be one of those annoying people always coming over to pat your bags.
> 
> 
> 
> They look perfect with the tassels! You and Moonfancy would have gotten along. She was the one who persuaded Marco to put those 50 gold studs on her bag. I hope she comes back soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I second what HBG said. I believe someone has verified that merinos is the lightest leather. Avoid vachetta as I believe that is heavy. The midi Selene is a good choice. Avoid bags with flaps and dividers because those add weight. In fact, you may wish to consider swapping Selene handles for Angel handles if you want to avoid too much hardware.
> 
> In terms of leather, I believe all pebbled leather has been treated to have some water resistance so pebbled, merinos and Africa should be quite good in rain.





thedseer said:


> Agree. Merinos is so soft and lovely too, and surprisingly tough, from what I've heard, given how soft and lightweight it is.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





LuvAllBags said:


> The pebbled leather in a midi selene or midi zip selene would be pretty lightweight and would also be good in the rain. Lots of colors to choose from!





thedseer said:


> I would also recommend requesting swatches if you're having trouble deciding between types of leathers or color.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





VanBod1525 said:


> I'm in the UK too and have a couple of Selene bags - all full size. It is a really light bag. I think in terms of leather, merinos is going to be a good choice, not heavy at all. Octane is a lovely colour. Athene leather might also work for you - don't think it is a stock leather but they may have some left over from a promotion that they recently did - I'd strongly advise contacting Colette. I don't have Africa leather so I can't speak to its weight but if you like a slightly metallic finish, then deep blue Africa could be a good choice. I'd avoid vachetta (weight) and because I really like my Selene slouchy and this leather is a little too firm to truly slouch. I also don't have Nappa - there are some gorgeous shades of blue, but it does look like it slouches and from comments, I don't believe it is too heavy.



Thanks to you all for your advice and apologies for taking so long to reply. I have a severe chronic illness so I do not manage to get online every day.

You have given me a lot to think about so now I have a couple of months to decide. DH is going to treat me to a MM bag for my 60th, although he doesn't know this yet!

Many thanks again XX


----------



## momasaurus

Yay! (Also did you say 60? Hard to believe: I've seen your scarf pix) do you have samples to play with and look at in different light? That's where I am right now, and I already have 3 MM bags. Is weight a concern? Some leathers (just like H) are really heavy, and pockets and inner dividers will add weight. Looking forward to hearing about your decisions!


----------



## Odebdo

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to you all for your advice and apologies for taking so long to reply. I have a severe chronic illness so I do not manage to get online every day.
> 
> You have given me a lot to think about so now I have a couple of months to decide. DH is going to treat me to a MM bag for my 60th, although he doesn't know this yet!
> 
> Many thanks again XX



Sounds like a wonderful birthday gift! Feel free to discuss your options further here...I love hearing what others are ordering!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to you all for your advice and apologies for taking so long to reply. I have a severe chronic illness so I do not manage to get online every day.
> 
> You have given me a lot to think about so now I have a couple of months to decide. DH is going to treat me to a MM bag for my 60th, although he doesn't know this yet!
> 
> Many thanks again XX



What a great birthday gift! Now, decisions, decisions!


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to you all for your advice and apologies for taking so long to reply. I have a severe chronic illness so I do not manage to get online every day.
> 
> You have given me a lot to think about so now I have a couple of months to decide. DH is going to treat me to a MM bag for my 60th, although he doesn't know this yet!
> 
> Many thanks again XX


No need to apologize especially when you are having to deal with illness. We love having new people join are MM group. What a great birthday gift. We will all celebrate your choice and enjoy the entire process of choosing and finally seeing your photos of your choice.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HermesHope

Just a quick note - the MM website is back online


----------



## gack

.....can I jump in?


----------



## momasaurus

HermesHope said:


> Just a quick note - the MM website is back online


Hi HH, I just noticed that my earlier reply to you didn't actually register as a reply TO YOU! LOL.


----------



## gack

Cowumbut said:


> Family photo, here's the best I've got so far.
> Taken back in April (poor kid has no idea what's she's in for)
> 
> I can't wait to see what coming!



Love!


----------



## Odebdo

gack said:


> .....can I jump in?



Good to see you back! Jump right in!!


----------



## Odebdo

Did everyone see the 10% promo running on website orders through tomorrow I believe?  Love the drawings for the bag styles on the new website...says more updates coming, but love the new look.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello MM ladies, my box came today!  Actually, it came yesterday, but since I wasn't there too sign, I had go go to p.o. and pick it up.  Pics tomorrow!
The river blue Vachetta midi zip Selene is really a work of art.  I understand now everyone's love of Vachetta.  Although the color appears black inside, you can see all the blues as soon as you go outside.  My amethyst midi Penelope is a great size for all sorts of misc. purse stuff, and will definitely help keep mine cleaner!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Did everyone see the 10% promo running on website orders through tomorrow I believe?  Love the drawings for the bag styles on the new website...says more updates coming, but love the new look.



Agree - it looks great! I noticed some new pebbled colors on the Arianna listing. Can't recall if they were all in Colette's blog post, but I am intrigued.


----------



## Coastal jewel

10 % promo... Must spend morning looking through all the photos to decide!  Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## gack

Odebdo said:


> Good to see you back! Jump right in!!



Good to see YOU!


----------



## the_baglover

Love the new site. All the styles are finally online


----------



## Odebdo

Anyone debating a purchase today to take advantage of the promo? 

I am debating an Angelica in cameo rose merinos. I got the free midi Penelope in that leather and loved it more than I thought I would...sigh. Have to decide whether to jump or not.


----------



## the_baglover

Odebdo said:


> Anyone debating a purchase today to take advantage of the promo?


It's tempting but am still waiting for my midi minerva to arrive. Probably shouldn't order another just yet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

No angels on the website


----------



## soramillay

I'm surprised Marco didn't add the Angel and Aphrodite to the shop. The Angel style is pretty popular, if you consider all the orders for it lately, not to mention people elsewhere in the forum who ask "What bag is that?"


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No angels on the website


took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## thedseer

The new website looks great, I just wish that they would list all the possible leathers for a bag.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

mkpurselover said:


> Hello MM ladies, my box came today!  Actually, it came yesterday, but since I wasn't there too sign, I had go go to p.o. and pick it up.  Pics tomorrow!
> The river blue Vachetta midi zip Selene is really a work of art.  I understand now everyone's love of Vachetta.  Although the color appears black inside, you can see all the blues as soon as you go outside.  My amethyst midi Penelope is a great size for all sorts of misc. purse stuff, and will definitely help keep mine cleaner!


Have you posted a pic?  I'm tormented over what to pick!


----------



## mkpurselover

My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining



Stunning! This is a fantastic photo, thank you mkpurselover.


----------



## mkpurselover

Sorry, I don't know why it posted 2 pics?  Anyway, here is my amethyst midi Penelope.  Already full of misc. purse stuff!  Very cute


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Great gravy, that's beautiful, MK!  

What is your early assessment of the weight?  Is vachetta light enough in the zip Selene to be comfortable on shoulder and back?


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> Stunning! This is a fantastic photo, thank you mkpurselover.


Thank you for the lovely post...


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> Yay! My iced taupe Aphrodite and dark taupe Selene have shipped!


Iced taupe Aphrodite???  I've been away for a while and now I'm back and so darn excited


----------



## thedseer

mkpurselover said:


> [emoji813] My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining [emoji813]


This is gorgeous! The leather is so pretty in the sun.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

Claudia Herzog said:


> Great gravy, that's beautiful, MK!
> 
> What is your early assessment of the weight?  Is vachetta light enough in the zip Selene to be comfortable on shoulder and back?


This is a heavy bag, Claudia! I am an arm and hand carrier, so I couldn't really say about shoulder weight. I tote around too much stuff, so it's even heavier. I do not walk any long distance with my bag, thankfully!


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining



Wow lovely xx


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> Anyone debating a purchase today to take advantage of the promo?
> 
> I am debating an Angelica in cameo rose merinos. I got the free midi Penelope in that leather and loved it more than I thought I would...sigh. Have to decide whether to jump or not.



I'm still wanting a Angelica [emoji12]. But have my holiday first  taking my phoebes with me ..


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Anyone debating a purchase today to take advantage of the promo?
> 
> I am debating an Angelica in cameo rose merinos. I got the free midi Penelope in that leather and loved it more than I thought I would...sigh. Have to decide whether to jump or not.


Ooh, cameo rose Angelica would be beautiful.  No on has purchased a full size c. rose bag, please do!
As for me, I am now on ban island!!  I am having car issues, no more goodies for me for a while.  Fortunately, I have all I need for fall/winter


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

thedseer said:


> The new website looks great, I just wish that they would list all the possible leathers for a bag.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Yes


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining


Beautiful


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> I'm surprised Marco didn't add the Angel and Aphrodite to the shop. The Angel style is pretty popular, if you consider all the orders for it lately, not to mention people elsewhere in the forum who ask "What bag is that?"


Also missing is one of my faves, Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Also missing is one of my faves, Zhoe Legend.



Yes, you have some beautiful Zhoe Legends.


----------



## Odebdo

I think this was just the first refresh of the website....I think the other leather options and probably the few missing styles will be added. Marco has SO many choices for us I cannot imagine getting that into a website.


----------



## soramillay

I don't mind if Marco doesn't add them as long he continues to make the bags for us. Maybe it's cluttered to have so many designs in the shop. They can be our insider secrets!


----------



## johnssweetie

Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?


----------



## Odebdo

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?



Athena is gorgeous! Do you have a color in mind? If you order today there is a 10% off promo going on....but if you are unsure, maybe request some swatches from Colette?


----------



## soramillay

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?



The Athena is an absolutely gorgeous bag and is a Massaccesi classic. Just be sure it is indeed the style you like carrying because imo it is strictly a hand-carry/elbow crook only bag. If you foresee wanting to carry it on a shoulder or crossbody strap, I would suggest the Little Athena or Midi Divina. We have many lovely modeling shots in our reference thread courtesy of all our Athena owners!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> This is a heavy bag, Claudia! I am an arm and hand carrier, so I couldn't really say about shoulder weight. I tote around too much stuff, so it's even heavier. I do not walk any long distance with my bag, thankfully!



This is good to know...as much as I like River and Dark Taupe vacchettas, I think they are too heavy for me. I think my next is a taupe pebbled midi selene.


----------



## mkpurselover

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?


I have the Athena in Violet nappa.  Its a beautiful bag, very large. I know others have the Athena too, some have longer handles to use as a shoulder bag, but I prefer hand/arm held.  Also, you can request the added messenger strap.


----------



## Odebdo

I caved and actually ordered a bag online...first one I have ever ordered via the website believe it or not! 

So Cameo Rose Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware will be mine. As a daughter of a 3 time breast cancer survivor...I like having a pink bag so once I saw Cameo Rose in person it became a "need" color for me!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I caved and actually ordered a bag online...first one I have ever ordered via the website believe it or not!
> 
> So Cameo Rose Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware will be mine. As a daughter of a 3 time breast cancer survivor...I like having a pink bag so once I saw Cameo Rose in person it became a "need" color for me!



Lovely choice, and what an inspirational reason for the pink love!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Claudia Herzog said:


> I mean this in the most non-creepy way possible, Lenie: I am waiting with great anticipation to see these photos this weekend.  You have made two selections that fit exactly with my taste, and I am really excited to enjoy these bags vicariously.


I am pushing the window on this online special and waiting for you to post your two lovely new bags... Because what I cannot see if what I want.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> This is good to know...as much as I like River and Dark Taupe vacchettas, I think they are too heavy for me. I think my next is a taupe pebbled midi selene.


Under one of the new bags I can't remember which Arianna I think, they've added a dark taupe pebbled...might be a good swatch to get.


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> [emoji813] My beautiful new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining [emoji813]


Stunning bag! Amazing blue. Yum.


----------



## Cowumbut

gack said:


> Love!


Thank you! Welcome back.


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> The new website looks great, I just wish that they would list all the possible leathers for a bag.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm with you on that. I actually mentioned it to Colette.


----------



## msd_bags

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?



I had an Athena and I found it so elegant and chic. What's your main purpose for the bag? If as an everyday bag, I feel with the current small bag trend it's a bit on the large side. If a bag for professional environment then it really fits the bill. I loved mine in black nappa!


----------



## tenKrat

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?


Hi johnssweetie, I like the Athena for its clean lines and minimal hardware. The original design is in nappa leather, but you can choose other types of leather. Since Athena is large, I would not recommend vacchetta or else it will be quite heavy. It is a hand or elbow carry bag. But, one of the ladies here got an additional long strap for her black Athena. I believe there's a pic of it in the Massaccesi pics thread.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I caved and actually ordered a bag online...first one I have ever ordered via the website believe it or not!


I caved, too. I ordered an Aura in forest merinos, dark grey lining, and dark gunmetal hw.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Ooh, cameo rose Angelica would be beautiful.  No on has purchased a full size c. rose bag, please do!


@lenie, I think you ordered a cameo rose bag a while ago, didn't you?


----------



## lenie

I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer. 
Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while. 
My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, I think you ordered a cameo rose bag a while ago, didn't you?



No. We tried to do a group bespoke but didn't get enough interest.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.



Sorry to hear about this, will include your Mom in my prayers.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

lenie said:


> My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.



Oh no.  Sending wishes for healing to your mother and comfort to you, lenie.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


Lenie, my thoughts are with you. I hope everything turns out okay for your Mom.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


Prayers to you and your mom...


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


My thoughts are with you and your family, Lenie. Hoping for the best.


----------



## gack

Sending strength to your mom and you


----------



## tenKrat

Dear @lenie, I'm praying for you and your mother.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


Love and prayers for your mom and your family


----------



## leechiyong

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


Sending prayers and hope your way.


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.



Sending prayers for your Mom Lenie....handbags are a fun distraction but sometimes you just have to take care of business and life...hoping all turns out ok!


----------



## djfmn

@lenie prayers and thoughts for both you and your mom.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

Thank you everyone for your well wishes and prayers.  I truly appreciate all of your support. We may not have met in person ( except for tenkrat), but our common interest creates a bond that spans oceans.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.



Praying for you and your mom, lenie.


----------



## Odebdo

10% off promo extended until Wednesday!!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.



We're right there with you, Lenie.  Prayers are being said.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


I'm so sorry. Your family is in my prayers.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> 10% off promo extended until Wednesday!!


And Facebook indicates that the sale includes email orders too!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## gack

Odebdo said:


> 10% off promo extended until Wednesday!!



Yay!
Crap!
Yay!
Crap!


----------



## clu0984

Hoping your mom is doing ok Lenie


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> 10% off promo extended until Wednesday!!


Well, we could pick up a few Christmas/holiday gifts during this promo...


----------



## gack

Cowumbut said:


> I'm with you on that. I actually mentioned it to Colette.



Did she say they were working on it?


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I apologize but I won't be able to take pics of my iced taupe Aphrodite and dark vachetta Selene as promised. My mom was admitted to the hospital last night to do some diagnostic procedures to rule out pancreatic cancer.
> Once things settles down and we know what we are up against, I'll get pics. Reading the posts help me take my mind off of everything for a little while.
> My MM sisters-please pray for my mom.


Praying for your mom and the family.


----------



## Cowumbut

gack said:


> Did she say they were working on it?


She said she would pass it along to Marco, not sure where it went from there.


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> She said she would pass it along to Marco, not sure where it went from there.



They said this was the first roll out of the website updates....which leads me to believe there will be more to add the missing styles and materials. My husband is in IT and has built some websites, I can only imagine the difficulty in getting ALL the options up for each style. 

Anyone thinking of getting anything with the extended promotion?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Odebdo said:


> They said this was the first roll out of the website updates....which leads me to believe there will be more to add the missing styles and materials. My husband is in IT and has built some websites, I can only imagine the difficulty in getting ALL the options up for each style.
> 
> Anyone thinking of getting anything with the extended promotion?


Oh yes...   I thought I'd lost out w indecision.  But no!   Ok... I have two soulmate midi and a selene midi... Like the size but I'm wondering about the Aphrodite..  I will email Colette for measurements but my MM sisters with Aphrodites...  how is it size wise compared to the soulmate midi and selene midi?


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> They said this was the first roll out of the website updates....which leads me to believe there will be more to add the missing styles and materials. My husband is in IT and has built some websites, I can only imagine the difficulty in getting ALL the options up for each style.
> 
> *Anyone thinking of getting anything with the extended promotion*?


I would love to but car expenditure is getting in the way.


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh yes...   I thought I'd lost out w indecision.  But no!   Ok... I have two soulmate midi and a selene midi... Like the size but I'm wondering about the Aphrodite..  I will email Colette for measurements but my MM sisters with Aphrodites...  how is it size wise compared to the soulmate midi and selene midi?



I think it compares more to the Soulmate midi as both are north south bags while Selene is more east west to me. I only have one Aphrodite, taupe pebbled with black nappa handles, but I love it. I got distracted with the Soulmate midi and have too many (bronze & blue africa, celeste merinos, storm grey and ochre nubuck, tangerine nappa)...definitely check measurements with Colette but I think Aphrodite may be a smidge bigger but not much.

What color are you thinking?


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> They said this was the first roll out of the website updates....which leads me to believe there will be more to add the missing styles and materials. My husband is in IT and has built some websites, I can only imagine the difficulty in getting ALL the options up for each style.
> 
> Anyone thinking of getting anything with the extended promotion?


Was planning on waiting until next month to order, but my sales have gone well enough that I plan to order my Star. I was hoping that by waiting longer I could maybe order a second bag and some SLGs but I can't justify anything else right now. Perhaps I can sneak another in before the Star ships.

Pretty sure I know the specifications I want for the Star, but may see about getting the tassels shortened a bit so they don't hang below the bag.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

I'm going to have to pass because I really can't justify any more bags this year. I'll have to be satisfied with my fantasy order, which is as follows:

1) Iced Berry Minnie with Sage Lining
2) Dark Taupe Vachetta Arianna
3) Little Miss M in brown or dark grey flat calf (cos I love my red one so much)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I've just recently heard about these bags. Do they bring it different colors throughout the year? I just came from the pics thread and fell in love with the African Blue color on the Soulmate. Is there a chance that color may be offered again?


----------



## soramillay

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've just recently heard about these bags. Do they bring it different colors throughout the year? I just came from the pics thread and fell in love with the African Blue color on the Soulmate. Is there a chance that color may be offered again?



Yes, Marco offers new leathers and designs throughout the year. The Blue Africa was out of stock for a while but is back in stock again. It's a favourite of many ladies here, myself included. Hardy for a metallic bag and does well in rain.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They definitely have blue Africa, it's just not listed on the site.

Talk to me about selene midi zips. Luv, can I get a folder in it?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok... I have two soulmate midi and a selene midi... Like the size but I'm wondering about the Aphrodite..  I will email Colette for measurements but my MM sisters with Aphrodites...  how is it size wise compared to the soulmate midi and selene midi?


I have a black Africa Aphrodite and a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. They are similar in size. I love the zipper closure on the Aphrodite.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for your responses. I asked them a few questions through email. I think I'm going to have swatch samples sent, not sure if I'm going to order for this sale or not.  In the past, have they had a sale around the holidays?


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They definitely have blue Africa, it's just not listed on the site.
> 
> Talk to me about selene midi zips. Luv, can I get a folder in it?


I think I remember you saying you like bigger bags? I personally find the Selene Midi to be a little small but I know a lot of people love the style. It appears to be fairly comparable to the angel midi in size (height and depth within an inch), just a bit wider...just going by measurements though; I don't have an angel midi to compare in person.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for your responses. I asked them a few questions through email. I think I'm going to have swatch samples sent, not sure if I'm going to order for this sale or not.  In the past, have they had a sale around the holidays?


They seem to have some sort of promotion every few months, though what it is varies. Sometimes it's a % off everything, sometimes it's a free accessory with a bag purchase, they do sample sales every so often, and sometimes they'll have a discount on a particular style or leather.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thedseer said:


> They seem to have some sort of promotion every few months, though what it is varies. Sometimes it's a % off everything, sometimes it's a free accessory with a bag purchase, they do sample sales every so often, and sometimes they'll have a discount on a particular style or leather.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you, so i will order a few swatches and wait for the next sale as I make my way through this thread.


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you, so i will order a few swatches and wait for the next sale as I make my way through this thread.


Just went back through my emails, and they had a free Penelope with purchase of bags over 200 euros in late November last year, and a sample sale for the new year.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> I have a black Africa Aphrodite and a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. They are similar in size. I love the zipper closure on the Aphrodite.


Thanks TenKRat...   Aphrodite looks like the next one.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They definitely have blue Africa, it's just not listed on the site.
> 
> Talk to me about selene midi zips. Luv, can I get a folder in it?


I have two selene midi zips. Yes, folder fits perfectly, yet the bag doesn't look like a briefcase. It's one of my favorite all-around bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you, so i will order a few swatches and wait for the next sale as I make my way through this thread.


Just watch this board and Facebook, and sales aren't usually pre-announced.    Some of the MM Mavens have many bags.  I torture myself with each purchase and have a tiny collection...I like a  smaller bag, and my favorite is the Selene Midi w zips.  I think there is room for a regular size files.   I have it in an Africa and the weight, even w zippers, is no problem.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They definitely have blue Africa, it's just not listed on the site.
> 
> Talk to me about selene midi zips. Luv, can I get a folder in it?



Yes, I can get a folder in mine. I'm not able to take pics right now, but if anyone here is carrying a midi Selene and can post a pic of how a folder fits, that would be great. The full size Selene Zip might be to your liking too. They have a cinching strap inside to pull them together when you don't want it to look so big. Overall the Selene is pretty lightweight too. I don't have the zip version but the outer pockets add some nice additional organization.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Just went back through my emails, and they had a free Penelope with purchase of bags over 200 euros in late November last year, and a sample sale for the new year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes I seem to recall a Black Friday type of sale in late Nov.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> They said this was the first roll out of the website updates....which leads me to believe there will be more to add the missing styles and materials. My husband is in IT and has built some websites, I can only imagine the difficulty in getting ALL the options up for each style.
> 
> Anyone thinking of getting anything with the extended promotion?



I think I might go ahead and get my Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene. Just trying to decide if I want an upgraded interior color or the external slip pocket. Not doing both.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.


No Custom Charges in Arizona...   I do want to know if anyone in Florida has had issues  as I may need to start sending to my office to avoid The PC (Personal Customs AKA Husband)


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.



It is random in the U.S. I have never been charged, but others have. No rhyme or reason.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I'm in Florida. Hope someone chimes in.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I have two selene midi zips. Yes, folder fits perfectly, yet the bag doesn't look like a briefcase. It's one of my favorite all-around bags.


Thanks!!


----------



## gack

I really annoy myself. I'm always I-wishing after the fact once I see other bags.....I wish my minerva had a longer front....I wish my soulmate had the custom side zip....I did the same crap with BE I wish my hold mes had leather lined handles, i wish my stroke mes were maxis


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.


None in Maryland either.  I got a 10% discount last year in late November. 

Right now I'm holding out while I clean out my closet and pare down my overall number of bags. I would love to get an Angelica in purple or bright green. I just haven't seen those colors posted on the website or blog. Maybe I haven't searched well enough. (And that's a good thing. [emoji6] )


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.


None so far for me in Virginia.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Thanks TenKRat...   Aphrodite looks like the next one.


Fabulous choice!  I think you will be pleased when you get her. Aphrodite is comfortable to wear. And, she's very pretty with her side pleats and buckled straps. Looking forward to seeing your Aphrodite.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I would love to get an Angelica in purple or bright green. I just haven't seen those colors posted on the website or blog. Maybe I haven't searched well enough. (And that's a good thing. [emoji6] )



There is a purple pebbled leather. There was a bright green pebbled leather (apple green, I believe) a while back.  You may have to ask Colette about availability if you don't see it on the web site.


----------



## Odebdo

The customs charges for the US are random and not by state...all states foreign shipments go through the same customs facility in New York...I have been hit once in my too many to count shipments over the years. It is not something I would worry about, but just know it could happen to anyone whether it is their 20th order or the first. No rhyme or reason to how it works.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is a humongous thread! I'm working backwards lol. I just got to a post on customs charges in Canada. Has this been an issue for US residents? I've never ordered a handbag from out of the country, this is unfamiliar territory.


I have ordered over the last 10 years about 50 bags from overseas and have only paid customs twice. That was when it was sent DHL. Every other time I have not paid when it the USPS was used. I have bought about 5 bags since I moved to Florida and have not paid any duty. But it is pretty random when you have to pay duty so it seems.

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

Just an FYI...many of you received the key fob gift with the Sauro tan vachetta Soulmate bespoke a while back, well, I loved that one and wondered if Marco would make me one in a black Vachetta with silver to match my Angelica so I asked...and he will, and these can be ordered for 24€ (Is that the Euro sign? The price is in Euros)

Anyways, I am super happy to get another so I asked if I could share this and got the ok from
Colette. Nice to get in a favorite leather!

Here is a picture of mine in case anyone is not sure what I am talking about....it is on my apple green pebbled Flora which is my current wallet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.



It will depend on the leather you choose, I think. My nappa version stands and slouch is dependent on what's in it. My lead africa version is super soft and slouches even more, but does not fall over. I have a feeling merinos may fall over but someone who has one should chime in. You should ask Colette if they can put some backing under the leather to make it stiffer.  I believe Angelica and Daphne have backing underneath.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.



Don't have the Selene but have you seen the Divina? It's structured and stands by itself. 
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/stagioni/fall-winter-2014-15 (3rd photo)


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.


Merinos selene midi zip will slouch a lot also, but I like that. Most of my other bags (Hermes) are very structured.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Don't have the Selene but have you seen the Divina? It's structured and stands by itself.
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/stagioni/fall-winter-2014-15 (3rd photo)



Good point. I love my midi Divina, and it stands on its own and holds folders, HBG.


----------



## soramillay

LuvAllBags said:


> Good point. I love my midi Divina, and it stands on its own and holds folders, HBG.



Luv, are you sure it holds folders? Cos I have a midi too and find it too small for that. It's a roomy bag but the bottom is approximately the same size as the Angelica and I think the folders will stick out the top. It's the full size Divina that I think is significantly bigger and will be able to zip over the folders.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So, I'm going to order swatches. They said in order to keep them free, they ask that you not order too many. I have six on my list. Too much??  Also, with the zip pocket inside the Selene Midi, is it big enough for a small credit card wallet? Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Luv, are you sure it holds folders? Cos I have a midi too and find it too small for that. It's a roomy bag but the bottom is approximately the same size as the Angelica and I think the folders will stick out the top. It's the full size Divina that I think is significantly bigger and will be able to zip over the folders.



Good point. I forgot to mention that I don't zip my midi Divina. I never zip my bags. So folders work ok in there for me. Full size Divina would indeed be safest to ensure folders would fit when zipped closed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> So, I'm going to order swatches. They said in order to keep them free, they ask that you not order too many. I have six on my list. Too much??  Also, with the zip pocket inside the Selene Midi, is it big enough for a small credit card wallet? Thanks!



Yep, zip pocket will hold a small cc wallet. I would ask Colette if 6 is ok. She will be happy to let you know.


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.


I can take some pictures of my pebbled midi Selene tonight and also compared to a folder.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

I ordered my Star! This will be my first truly (non-group) bespoke bag, so I'm very excited! Glad I cleared out so much lately. Hopefully I can keep going through stuff and maybe make another order around the holidays.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> Don't have the Selene but have you seen the Divina? It's structured and stands by itself.
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/stagioni/fall-winter-2014-15 (3rd photo)


Yeah it's just not for me, too stiff. I'm like goldilocks with my bags. Need some structure, not too rigid, needs to squeeze a folder in but not too huge....argggggghh


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> I ordered my Star! This will be my first truly (non-group) bespoke bag, so I'm very excited! Glad I cleared out so much lately. Hopefully I can keep going through stuff and maybe make another order around the holidays.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow, excited for you, thedseer! What leather did you pick? Any upgrades?



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah it's just not for me, too stiff. I'm like goldilocks with my bags. Need some structure, not too rigid, needs to squeeze a folder in but not too huge....argggggghh



It's very good to be picky. Keeps the bag total down, haha!


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> Wow, excited for you, thedseer! What leather did you pick? Any upgrades?
> 
> 
> 
> It's very good to be picky. Keeps the bag total down, haha!


Thank you! I went with dark taupe vachetta - did not get a swatch of this, but the picture of Lenie's bag on Facebook totally won me over. Can't wait to see the leather/color in person, and it will be my first vachetta bag. I also went for marine lining (will be my first non grey/silver lining) and silver hardware. I also requested that the tassel cords be shortened a bit. In the original release photo they were much shorter, but Colette told me that Marco lengthened them to make access easier. So I'm going for a happy medium.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thanks for customs clarification...   I'm thinking my office is a good bet!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hopeless bag girl.. I'm with you!  I'm thinking of another Selene Midi.  My Africa is a bit slouchy but think Vachetta in dark taupe would stand up.  But I do not carry brown purses so might end up w Aphrodite in dark taupe w black Napa. I'm a worse goldilocks that you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm annoyed that angel midi would be basically perfect except the top is so cramped. Love a bag to open wide. It's fine as a purse but not if I want to drop something A4 sized in.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm annoyed that angel midi would be basically perfect except the top is so cramped. Love a bag to open wide. It's fine as a purse but not if I want to drop something A4 sized in.



Agree - a top that opens wide is important. As much as I enjoy my MM bags, I find a few of the styles difficult to get into, so those are the ones I've re-homed. I need to see and reach easily inside my bag.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I went with dark taupe vachetta - did not get a swatch of this, but the picture of Lenie's bag on Facebook totally won me over. Can't wait to see the leather/color in person, and it will be my first vachetta bag. I also went for marine lining (will be my first non grey/silver lining) and silver hardware. I also requested that the tassel cords be shortened a bit. In the original release photo they were much shorter, but Colette told me that Marco lengthened them to make access easier. So I'm going for a happy medium.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



This will be gorgeous!!! Excited for you!


----------



## Odebdo

So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?

Monday was Ochre Nubuck




Tuesday was Celeste Merinos




And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!






And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!






We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!



Love your gorgeous colors and leather variety this week!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


This is an awesome display, thank you! Look forward to more


----------



## soramillay

Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!



Thank you for the color therapy! I needed it today.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


Wow I am loving your photos and all these Soulmate midis along with the gorgeous accessories in different colors. Stunning especially as the midi Soulmate is one of my favorite MM styles. 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> This will be gorgeous!!! Excited for you!


Thank you!


Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


I love all the colors! The soulmate midi is my favorite too.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Hey does the selene midi zip stand up on its own? That's the only thing I can determine might make her different than the brown, tan(x2), python and black leather totes I have. I understand she is slouchy but is she a puddle or does she stand up at least when you put a few things in? I don't need another leather tote that falls over, I would need one that has at least a bit of structure (but Not into Arianna nor the always-up handles of angelica). Sigh.


The lighting is really horrible in these pictures but hopefully this helps. My pebbled midi stands up with stuff in it, though it's also quite slouchy. I can fit a file folder in sideways, but it sticks out if the file is vertical.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


What a beautiful bag rainbow!! Loving your colors!


thedseer said:


> The lighting is really horrible in these pictures but hopefully this helps. My pebbled midi stands up with stuff in it, though it's also quite slouchy. I can fit a file folder in sideways, but it sticks out if the file is vertical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


My Selene midi in nappa has top zipper closure, so I guess it won't zip close with a folder in it.  Btw, this style is one of my MM favorites, and if I'm going to order another one, I will again have a top zipper closure.  Really like it this way.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> There is a purple pebbled leather. There was a bright green pebbled leather (apple green, I believe) a while back.  You may have to ask Colette about availability if you don't see it on the web site.


Thank you!  I  think it's time to order some samples. [emoji6] 


Odebdo said:


> So...I am having a Soulmate midi kind of week...decided I needed to rotate bags more and picked this style for this week....I have many as this is my favorite style!!  So sharing just because we all love bag porn, right?
> 
> Monday was Ochre Nubuck
> 
> View attachment 3466642
> 
> 
> Tuesday was Celeste Merinos
> 
> View attachment 3466643
> 
> 
> And with my green apple pebbled Flora serving as my wallet and cameo rose midiPenelope in service to make my daily bag changes possible...the colors people!
> 
> View attachment 3466645
> 
> View attachment 3466646
> 
> 
> And today is Pewter Metallic from the special leather sale a while back...this one has marine lining and black Nappa handles....makes me so happy!
> 
> View attachment 3466648
> 
> View attachment 3466649
> 
> 
> We will see what I pull out tomorrow  I used to change bags frequently and just don't anymore so this is a rare week where I have decided to change daily!


So much eye candy. Love all the colors! [emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> What a beautiful bag rainbow!! Loving your colors!
> 
> My Selene midi in nappa has top zipper closure, so I guess it won't zip close with a folder in it.  Btw, this style is one of my MM favorites, and if I'm going to order another one, I will again have a top zipper closure.  Really like it this way.


I actually didn't expect it to fit a folder or stand up. I guess it's one of those bags that's bigger than it appears. A zipper is a great idea! I also think I would like it with a crossbody strap added. I use my soulmate midi as a crossbody often, but I think the Selene Midi would work even better crossbody.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> I actually didn't expect it to fit a folder or stand up. I guess it's one of those bags that's bigger than it appears. A zipper is a great idea! I also think I would like it with a crossbody strap added. I use my soulmate midi as a crossbody often, but I think the Selene Midi would work even better crossbody.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I think several ladies added the crossbody option on this.  Really great! (though not for me since I only do crossbody for small bags)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the idea of selene midi with crossbody and zipper and colorful lining in vaccheta, but not loving the price tag of €424 I would end up with, on a bag that starts at €265 without zippers or any other upgrades. That's $480 which is quite a bit more than my comfort zone for a purse. Unfortunately! Wish I could just go nuts without a thought!


----------



## the_baglover

johnssweetie said:


> Purchasing my first and looking at the Athena. Thoughts?


It's a great bag. Classic and minimalist design. I have a black one and it looks so professional for work. But it is carried by hand only, wouldn't look as nice with a strap.


----------



## Odebdo

Today's choice is a debut for this bag...tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate with brown Nappa handles and light gold...stunning! To be honest....this may stay out through the weekend and then I may resume changing bags next week! This is my first soulmate in Nappa and it is lovely! I also have a Little Athena in this leather and Marco was able to source more so I added this bag as I adore the color!!

What is everyone else carrying?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Only changed order once...  Going for an Aphrodite in the berry Africa w black straps.  I love the taupe vachetta but brown tones... Never leave my closet...  I'm Excited I finally made up my mind.  As one of the "frugal" shoppers I tend to stay w MM signature linings so I can justify more purchases!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I've looked at so many pictures over the last few days, so I may have missed this. Anyone have the Selene with a zippered top? Does that change the look of the bag when cinched? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo, your bags are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## soramillay

Coastal jewel said:


> Only changed order once...  Going for an Aphrodite in the berry Africa w black straps.  I love the taupe vachetta but brown tones... Never leave my closet...  I'm Excited I finally made up my mind.  As one of the "frugal" shoppers I tend to stay w MM signature linings so I can justify more purchases!



Ooh I'm excited to see your Aphrodite! Iced berry is a color I'm keeping my eye on. I'm like you about brown bags. Love them, but don't carry them much!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3467193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's choice is a debut for this bag...tangerine Nappa midi Soulmate with brown Nappa handles and light gold...stunning!


Wow, everything about it is wow.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Only changed order once...  Going for an Aphrodite in the berry Africa w black straps.  I love the taupe vachetta but brown tones... Never leave my closet...


Things turn out better when we listen to our gut. 

Your Aphrodite sounds so pretty!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Ooh I'm excited to see your Aphrodite! Iced berry is a color I'm keeping my eye on. I'm like you about brown bags. Love them, but don't carry them much!


I used to never carry brown bags, except tan, and that only occasionally. I've started carrying brown only in the last year or so. It started when the rust vacchetta debuted. Hmmm...I seem to like MM browns in vacchetta only (oops, and my one cognac merinos bag)...


----------



## tenKrat

Oh, and I do like the dark chocolate pebbled as well. Pebbled leather and dark chocolate, two things that I love.


----------



## Odebdo

My Arianna in iced taupe Africa, black vachetta Angelica and chocolate pebbled Flora have shipped!!!

I hope they catch the fast boat from Italy!!


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've looked at so many pictures over the last few days, so I may have missed this. Anyone have the Selene with a zippered top? Does that change the look of the bag when cinched? Thanks in advance!



I don't think it will cinch if it has a zipper top. I could be wrong but I would think the zipper makes it so the top is not as pliable to be able to cinch? Hopefully someone with it zippered on top can confirm, as I do not have one with a top zipper.


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Only changed order once...  Going for an Aphrodite in the berry Africa w black straps.  I love the taupe vachetta but brown tones... Never leave my closet...  I'm Excited I finally made up my mind.  As one of the "frugal" shoppers I tend to stay w MM signature linings so I can justify more purchases!



This will be stunning!!! I only have a few bags with the non standard lining...I love MM's standard grey!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Things turn out better when we listen to our gut.
> 
> Your Aphrodite sounds so pretty!



That is so true, tenKrat: things do turn out better when we listen to our gut.  You said that perfectly.  I shall have to remember that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> That is so true, tenKrat: things do turn out better when we listen to our gut.  You said that perfectly.  I shall have to remember that.



Completely agree. I need to consult my gut more often!


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Completely agree. I need to consult my gut more often!



And I should do the same!


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've looked at so many pictures over the last few days, so I may have missed this. Anyone have the Selene with a zippered top? Does that change the look of the bag when cinched? Thanks in advance!





Odebdo said:


> I don't think it will cinch if it has a zipper top. I could be wrong but I would think the zipper makes it so the top is not as pliable to be able to cinch? Hopefully someone with it zippered on top can confirm, as I do not have one with a top zipper.



I have the Selene midi with zipper top. It will no longer cinch. That's one option that gets eliminated with this closure. 

Here is my bag in nappa, picture taken a few months after I got it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> I don't think it will cinch if it has a zipper top. I could be wrong but I would think the zipper makes it so the top is not as pliable to be able to cinch? Hopefully someone with it zippered on top can confirm, as I do not have one with a top zipper.


Thanks


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> I have the Selene midi with zipper top. It will no longer cinch. That's one option that gets eliminated with this closure.
> 
> Here is my bag in nappa, picture taken a few months after I got it.
> View attachment 3467612


That sucks. Well, now I can cross the zippered top off my list. Thanks!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've looked at so many pictures over the last few days, so I may have missed this. Anyone have the Selene with a zippered top? Does that change the look of the bag when cinched? Thanks in advance!



Devyn, as another top-zip Selene owner, I confirm that the cinch option is removed.  I would rather have the security of a zippered top than the clincher.  

My Selene also has the crossbody strap mod.  I like to wear crossbody so much I actually had the hand straps removed.  My Selene is perfect for me, thanks to all the customizable choices.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Claudia Herzog said:


> Devyn, as another top-zip Selene owner, I confirm that the cinch option is removed.  I would rather have the security of a zippered top than the clincher.



I mean cincher.  Autocorrect is not my friend.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love to see how much gap there is when snapped and cinched. Meaning, if it is closed up in this way and then falls over or does a somersault to the floor from a chair, will stuff likely stay in or tumble out?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Claudia Herzog said:


> Devyn, as another top-zip Selene owner, I confirm that the cinch option is removed.  I would rather have the security of a zippered top than the clincher.
> 
> My Selene also has the crossbody strap mod.  I like to wear crossbody so much I actually had the hand straps removed.  My Selene is perfect for me, thanks to all the customizable choices.


Thank you, Claudia!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love to see how much gap there is when snapped and cinched. Meaning, if it is closed up in this way and then falls over or does a somersault to the floor from a chair, will stuff likely stay in or tumble out?


I would like to see this too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

My next Selene midi will have a zipper top.  I find that I rarely cinch it in real life (although she's really pretty that way). That's a great option for that bag.  My somersaults have been when it's not cinched.. With disaster all over the place!


----------



## LuvAllBags

A zipper on the Selene is a great idea. I had the cinching straps left out of my Selenes because I knew I wouldn't use them. I prefer the tote shape. The magnetic popper works fine for me, but the zipper could be even better...though I probably won't use it unless traveling.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Well I've debated over my next bag endlessly and missed the promo. Pretty well decided on a taupe pebbled midi selene. Still trying to decide on that back pocket vs upgraded interior. Seems like the pocket would make the bag so much more useful. Maybe I do that and skip the marine interior, as lovely as it would be...

If I was willing to do many upgrades, I would add dark gunmetal hardware, marine interior, back pocket and a zipper closure.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a mod shot in crook o elbow with cinched selene midi. Pretty please?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anyone have a black nappa bag and a black vaccheta bag? Are they the same color saturation bordering on shiny? My black vaccheta sample was so inky black it almost shined wet look and I love it.


----------



## gack

side note.....I love the word inky


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Well I've debated over my next bag endlessly and missed the promo. Pretty well decided on a taupe pebbled midi selene. Still trying to decide on that back pocket vs upgraded interior. Seems like the pocket would make the bag so much more useful. Maybe I do that and skip the marine interior, as lovely as it would be...
> 
> If I was willing to do many upgrades, I would add dark gunmetal hardware, marine interior, back pocket and a zipper closure.



With those upgrades, that would be a stunning, unique bag indeed.


----------



## mkpurselover

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want a mod shot in crook o elbow with cinched selene midi. Pretty please?


Please excuse the horrid pic, I'm still in my pjs!  This is my new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene cinched and in crook!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

great photo! Do you midi zip people use the zipper pockets for anything? Keys? Umbrella?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I know vaccheta is a popular choice for selene midi zips. Can one of you who own one chime in to mkpurselover 's assessment that it is quite heavy? And do any of you wear it crossbody and still find the vaccheta heavy? And for any of you, does it stand up completely in vaccheta?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And I know vaccheta is a popular choice for selene midi zips. Can one of you who own one chime in to mkpurselover 's assessment that it is quite heavy? And do any of you wear it crossbody and still find the vaccheta heavy? And for any of you, does it stand up completely in vaccheta?


You are in my mind HBG! Thanks for asking these questions, because I see myself with a vachetta Selene midi zip at some point.


----------



## mkpurselover

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And I know vaccheta is a popular choice for selene midi zips. Can one of you who own one chime in to mkpurselover 's assessment that it is quite heavy? And do any of you wear it crossbody and still find the vaccheta heavy? And for any of you, does it stand up completely in vaccheta?


It does stand up completely in Vachetta.  You would have order it with a messenger strap to wear cross body, it does not come with that ability.  The zip pockets are too small for an umbrella, unless it's very small.  Does fit keys, and other small things.  Someone else will have to say about weight from their prospective.


----------



## Odebdo

To me the vachetta midi zip Selene is heavier than my other bags, but it is not a deal breaker. Would I select that bag to go out on an all day excursion....probably not. But my daily life, in and out of work, errands, etc it is fine.

I have a rust midi zip Selene that I am basing this off of. Here she is just because she is beautiful. She is one I splurged and went with marine lining as the color peeping out of it just makes me smile!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> To me the vachetta midi zip Selene is heavier than my other bags, but it is not a deal breaker. Would I select that bag to go out on an all day excursion....probably not. But my daily life, in and out of work, errands, etc it is fine.
> 
> I have a rust midi zip Selene that I am basing this off of. Here she is just because she is beautiful. She is one I splurged and went with marine lining as the color peeping out of it just makes me smile!
> 
> View attachment 3468534



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

mkpurselover said:


> Please excuse the horrid pic, I'm still in my pjs!  This is my new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene cinched and in crook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468207


great PJs'


----------



## Coastal jewel

And  I love the look of the Zips on my Midi selene... but I rarely use them.  If I could remember them, they really are quite handy.  I've just never gotten in to habit of using them often.    And that Rust Midi with Zips is lovely...


----------



## mkpurselover

Angel is back on the website!! New fb post just announced!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> great photo! Do you midi zip people use the zipper pockets for anything? Keys? Umbrella?


Small things like keys, phone, sunglasses in a pinch. Also one of mine is grey merinos lined in fuschia - I just like to keep the zippers open for the pop of color.


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> To me the vachetta midi zip Selene is heavier than my other bags, but it is not a deal breaker. Would I select that bag to go out on an all day excursion....probably not. But my daily life, in and out of work, errands, etc it is fine.
> 
> I have a rust midi zip Selene that I am basing this off of. Here she is just because she is beautiful. She is one I splurged and went with marine lining as the color peeping out of it just makes me smile!
> 
> View attachment 3468534


This is a great color combo!


----------



## momasaurus

LuvAllBags said:


> Well I've debated over my next bag endlessly and missed the promo. Pretty well decided on a taupe pebbled midi selene. Still trying to decide on that back pocket vs upgraded interior. Seems like the pocket would make the bag so much more useful. Maybe I do that and skip the marine interior, as lovely as it would be...
> 
> If I was willing to do many upgrades, I would add dark gunmetal hardware, marine interior, back pocket and a zipper closure.


Sorry if I missed something - what is the back pocket on a midi selene?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish an exterior pocket was less than €40-50. I just can't swallow that.

I went with the river midi selene zip with gold hardware & lilac llining...and I really struggled over cinch option vs zipper upgrade and crossbody upgrade but €30 + €30 was not appealing. Losing versatility with cinch option also not appealing for when I don't have large items inside. 
I plan to use my deep blue Africa leather strap on it by attaching it to the cinch doohickeys if they work and if not have a local cobbler add gold d-rings to the sides. Probably won't crossbody wear a ton since it's not going to be zipped closed but sometimes will be nice to wear like that on top of coat walking across campus.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Sorry if I missed something - what is the back pocket on a midi selene?


All massaccesi bag can have a pocket added to the back exterior for €40-50 even though website does not indicate that.

I plan to use a different (zipped up and worn crossbody or my nylon backpack)  bag for outings with lots of walking  but my school days don't involve lots of walking around since I drive there and park relatively nearby. 
What's important to me right now  is that it stands up and holds my folders without tipping over (some structure that I hope vaccheta leather with  a wide base that the selene has) and doesn't look huge.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> All massaccesi bag can have a pocket added to the back exterior for €40-50 even though website does not indicate that.
> 
> I plan to use a different (zipped up and worn crossbody or my nylon backpack)  bag for outings with lots of walking  but my school days don't involve lots of walking around since I drive there and park relatively nearby.
> What's important to me right now  is that it stands up and holds my folders without tipping over (some structure that I hope vaccheta leather with  a wide base that the selene has) and doesn't look huge.


Thanks for the intel. I worry that an exterior pocket might clash with the nice somewhat trapezoidal lines of the Selene. Keys and phone are the only things I would want to get at quickly, and they work in the outside zipper compartments. It sounds like you have done major research on the upgrades and workarounds!! Vacchetta is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wish an exterior pocket was less than €40-50. I just can't swallow that.
> 
> I went with the river midi selene zip with gold hardware & lilac llining...and I really struggled over cinch option vs zipper upgrade and crossbody upgrade but €30 + €30 was not appealing. Losing versatility with cinch option also not appealing for when I don't have large items inside.
> I plan to use my deep blue Africa leather strap on it by attaching it to the cinch doohickeys if they work and if not have a local cobbler add gold d-rings to the sides. Probably won't crossbody wear a ton since it's not going to be zipped closed but sometimes will be nice to wear like that on top of coat walking across campus.


Please report back as to what you think about the weight once you get it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So a question for you ladies that have been through several seasons. Here's my dilemma. In a perfect world, My first bag would be the Selene zip midi in vachetta. Because I know I'm going to want to wear it a lot initially, I have concerns about the weight. If it's too heavy, it would be relegated to a date night bag which would suck since it's my first Massaccesi. So, if I don't get the Selene, I want the Soulmate midi in taupe leather, but not Vachetta. 

So, with new colors being released every season, are most of the old season colors Replaced by them? So, if I get the taupe, my chances of getting a Vachetta, later, in the rust replacement are very low. And the reverse, if I don't get the taupe, will it still be there when the spring colors come out?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone have a black nappa bag and a black vaccheta bag? Are they the same color saturation bordering on shiny? My black vaccheta sample was so inky black it almost shined wet look and I love it.


I had an Athena in black nappa.  And I have a swatch of the black vachetta - I think you got this exactly with "inky black"!  The black nappa is not as saturated. It has shine but is not jet black and in particular strike of light looks a bit washed.



mkpurselover said:


> Please excuse the horrid pic, I'm still in my pjs!  This is my new River Blue Vachetta midi zip Selene cinched and in crook!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3468207


I think your bag is really so lovely!!!



Devyn Danielle said:


> So a question for you ladies that have been through several seasons. Here's my dilemma. In a perfect world, My first bag would be the Selene zip midi in vachetta. Because I know I'm going to want to wear it a lot initially, I have concerns about the weight. If it's too heavy, it would be relegated to a date night bag which would suck since it's my first Massaccesi. So, if I don't get the Selene, I want the Soulmate midi in taupe leather, but not Vachetta.
> 
> So, with new colors being released every season, are most of the old season colors Replaced by them? So, if I get the taupe, my chances of getting a Vachetta, later, in the rust replacement are very low. And the reverse, if I don't get the taupe, will it still be there when the spring colors come out?


There are staple colors like blacks, taupes, reds, etc.  and so far there has always been a brown tone vachetta.  Maybe you can ask Colette about the possibilities?  Btw, would you not consider a midi Selene in some other leather?  Mine is in nappa and I really love it.  That bag was originally released in the pebbled leather.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for your response, Msd. I definitely am considering the Selene in other leathers. I have samples coming in the pebbled, merino, vachetta, and suede. I wish I'd gotten a Nappa sample. I know merino and Nappa are the lightest. Is the main difference between the two the texture? What it looks like in pics is that Nappa is smooth, and merino has some texture.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> So a question for you ladies that have been through several seasons. Here's my dilemma. In a perfect world, My first bag would be the Selene zip midi in vachetta. Because I know I'm going to want to wear it a lot initially, I have concerns about the weight. If it's too heavy, it would be relegated to a date night bag which would suck since it's my first Massaccesi. So, if I don't get the Selene, I want the Soulmate midi in taupe leather, but not Vachetta.
> 
> So, with new colors being released every season, are most of the old season colors Replaced by them? So, if I get the taupe, my chances of getting a Vachetta, later, in the rust replacement are very low. And the reverse, if I don't get the taupe, will it still be there when the spring colors come out?


Since taupe is available in merinos and pebbled and nappa, I don't see it being a non option even months from now or ever but don't ask me, ask collette. Rust is sold out as of September 1 when I asked, but maybe it got replenished in the last two weeks. They listed it in the website shop so....who knows.

I have been examining my bags and realizing that most of the large ones are in some kind of 'vaccheta-thickness' heavy duty leather, and I don't find them too heavy actually. The ones in a thin lightweight supple leather (lambskin, python -delicate bags!) feel light as air and that's a nice bonus but... I'm kind of partial to really thick leather for bags, and as thin/light leather as possible for clothing. I'm also completely partial to sauro tan and rust toned colors and I have two super thick leather (One very much like a vaccheta but I'm not an expert enough to say that it definitely is vaccheta and another that's more like a matte merinos in look but much thicker than massaccesi merinos leather) totes in those colors and adore them but they have strap and flop issues that make me annoyed. I never once wished they were lighter in weight though. I really like the nappa and realized that my favorite leather jackets are in leather exactly like the massaccesi nappa swatches I have. I tend to loathe jackets to be heavy, it's just such a drag, literally. The bag I can always set down! If not, Like a day of sight seeing then I would just not carry much: wallet keys Cosmetic bag and phone, or switch out to a lightweight bag for that day.

So I guess it depends how much you walk  around with a purse in your typical day. If I have no husband with me and the kids then I leave the bag in the car and wear the baby and use a wallet on chain to pay for groceries, etc.....


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wish an exterior pocket was less than €40-50. I just can't swallow that.
> 
> I went with the river midi selene zip with gold hardware & lilac llining...and I really struggled over cinch option vs zipper upgrade and crossbody upgrade but €30 + €30 was not appealing. Losing versatility with cinch option also not appealing for when I don't have large items inside.
> I plan to use my deep blue Africa leather strap on it by attaching it to the cinch doohickeys if they work and if not have a local cobbler add gold d-rings to the sides. Probably won't crossbody wear a ton since it's not going to be zipped closed but sometimes will be nice to wear like that on top of coat walking across campus.



Can't wait to see your River Selene! It's so awesome you have a cobbler who can do little tweaks for you, and that definitely cuts cost too.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wish an exterior pocket was less than €40-50. I just can't swallow that.
> 
> I went with the river midi selene zip with gold hardware & lilac llining...and I really struggled over cinch option vs zipper upgrade and crossbody upgrade but €30 + €30 was not appealing. Losing versatility with cinch option also not appealing for when I don't have large items inside.
> I plan to use my deep blue Africa leather strap on it by attaching it to the cinch doohickeys if they work and if not have a local cobbler add gold d-rings to the sides. Probably won't crossbody wear a ton since it's not going to be zipped closed but sometimes will be nice to wear like that on top of coat walking across campus.



I would not hook a strap to the cinching clips and carry it that way....those are meant to change the shape of the bag and are not meant to be load bearing so probably would not hold up if you used them to hold weight. Marco would probably add crossbody hardware for you, and that would be a safer idea.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks msd about the black nappa comparison. I would love a black vaccheta midi selene zip but it would be so so much like another black tote with gold bling I have so no. Maybe one day I'll get that lovely inky wet look black vaccheta in angelica like odebdo is waiting for! Or some future style.

That orange merinos in the Facebook photo is so so pretty! I will get an orange bag one day, to wear with my dark brown coats/jackets and boots and jeans.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Odebdo said:


> I would not hook a strap to the cinching clips and carry it that way....those are meant to change the shape of the bag and are not meant to be load bearing so probably would not hold up if you used them to hold weight. Marco would probably add crossbody hardware for you, and that would be a safer idea.


I thought about that but when I asked about doing that I was told that if I want metal rings attached to hook my own crossbody strap then I have to buy the whole crossbody strap package for €30, they would not just add the rings for me as a complimentary touch and apparently not for any amount less than €30.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Actually it was on the blog, not Facebook. How cheerful!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the black merinos here looks very saturated too. In real life is black merinos very saturated or a bit washed out?
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love the amount of structure that angelica has, I think I just prefer 'busier' bags. But maybe for a pop of color bag I could live with simplicity since ornamentation plus very colorful might be 'too much' even for me.
 probably I'll wait and see what styles come out in the spring, for my third massaccesi bag in some kind of more structured style, but in merinos or nappa.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for your response, Msd. I definitely am considering the Selene in other leathers. I have samples coming in the pebbled, merino, vachetta, and suede. I wish I'd gotten a Nappa sample. I know merino and Nappa are the lightest. Is the main difference between the two the texture? What it looks like in pics is that Nappa is smooth, and merino has some texture.


Aside from texture (nappa very smooth while merinos with a bit of texture but not much), the nappa has shine while merinos is matte. The combination of very smooth and shiny makes the nappa looks somewhat crispy (sorry, can't find the right word) but is really very soft and pliable.  It doesn't look glazed, btw.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Actually it was on the blog, not Facebook. How cheerful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469003
> 
> 
> And the black merinos here looks very saturated too. In real life is black merinos very saturated or a bit washed out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469004
> 
> 
> I love the amount of structure that angelica has, I think I just prefer 'busier' bags. But maybe for a pop of color bag I could live with simplicity since ornamentation plus very colorful might be 'too much' even for me.
> probably I'll wait and see what styles come out in the spring, for my third massaccesi bag in some kind of more structured style, but in merinos or nappa.


IMO, black merinos is not a saturated black. Plus it is matte.  I had a black midi Soulmate before from the group order, but I rehomed it since the style did not work for me.
I am thinking of asking Marco/Colette if the Angelica can be made with the long strap attachment similar to the Arianna's, i.e., at the external part of the bag.  But at the same time I don't want to ask because if Marco says yes I might not be able to restrain myself from ordering.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks, MSD.That's good to know. I actually ordered a sample of the matte merino and the regular merino. It will be interesting to see if there's much difference between the two.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks, MSD.That's good to know. I actually ordered a sample of the matte merino and the regular merino. It will be interesting to see if there's much difference between the two.


Do you mean the newer merinos are no longer matte?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Do you mean the newer merinos are no longer matte?


When I looked at the leather options under different handbags, some said merino, and some, like the Star and Diva, said Matte Merino.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> When I looked at the leather options under different handbags, some said merino, and some, like the Star and Diva, said Matte Merino.



Oh, please do update us on this when you get your swatches.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I certainly will.


----------



## LuvAllBags

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for the intel. I worry that an exterior pocket might clash with the nice somewhat trapezoidal lines of the Selene. Keys and phone are the only things I would want to get at quickly, and they work in the outside zipper compartments. It sounds like you have done major research on the upgrades and workarounds!! Vacchetta is going to be gorgeous!



I will let you know, as I ordered a taupe pebbled midi Selene with the additional back exterior slip pocket. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I will let you know, as I ordered a taupe pebbled midi Selene with the additional back exterior slip pocket. I will post pics when it arrives.



So you went with the back pocket? Will be good to see! 

My box is in town and they attempted delivery today!!! I get deliveries at work, so the office was closed so Monday I will have Arianna in Iced taupe, Angelica in black vachetta and dark chocolate pebbled Flora!! My Arianna has an added back slip pocket as well...so it will be nice to see how that works!

Excited for Monday!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> So you went with the back pocket? Will be good to see!
> 
> My box is in town and they attempted delivery today!!! I get deliveries at work, so the office was closed so Monday I will have Arianna in Iced taupe, Angelica in black vachetta and dark chocolate pebbled Flora!! My Arianna has an added back slip pocket as well...so it will be nice to see how that works!
> 
> Excited for Monday!!



Yep, got the back slip pocket. Can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> I will let you know, as I ordered a taupe pebbled midi Selene with the additional back exterior slip pocket. I will post pics when it arrives.


How much was the exterior slip pocket? I'm thinking of adding zipper and a back exterior slip pocket on Angelica. I probably will have to sacrifice wanting the fuchsia lining...and go with standard grey.


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> So you went with the back pocket? Will be good to see!
> 
> My box is in town and they attempted delivery today!!! I get deliveries at work, so the office was closed so Monday I will have Arianna in Iced taupe, Angelica in black vachetta and dark chocolate pebbled Flora!! My Arianna has an added back slip pocket as well...so it will be nice to see how that works!
> 
> Excited for Monday!!



I'm especially excited to see your black vachetta Angelica!! I'm thinking that may be my next MM purchase. I think the structured silhouettes really suit the thicker leathers.


----------



## emmaAr

Hi, I recently ordered a full size Angel in Lion Brown Pebbled leather. If you have this bag, do you recommend extending the handles?


----------



## soramillay

emmaAr said:


> Hi, I recently ordered a full size Angel in Lion Brown Pebbled leather. If you have this bag, do you recommend extending the handles?



I don't have a full size Angel so maybe someone else can jump in? I do have it in the Midi and would recommend extending the handles if you want to wear the bag over a jacket or coat. In summer it's fine.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

How much was it to zip the whole angelica? I also think a black vaccheta angelica would be amazing, especially with outer slip pockets, (€20 each for small side pockets, 40 for back) and I would want to switch the handles to selene handles for some bling. Unfortunately with all that the angelica would be more than I am willing to pay. :/ boo.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> How much was it to zip the whole angelica? I also think a black vaccheta angelica would be amazing, especially with outer slip pockets, (€20 each for small side pockets, 40 for back) and I would want to switch the handles to selene handles for some bling. Unfortunately with all that the angelica would be more than I am willing to pay. :/ boo.



I was quoted €60 for zipper closure for the Angelica.


----------



## clu0984

emmaAr said:


> Hi, I recently ordered a full size Angel in Lion Brown Pebbled leather. If you have this bag, do you recommend extending the handles?



I extended my handles by 3 inches so it's plenty comfortable to wear over a winter coat.  I didn't plan on wearing it cross body so I was ok with that


----------



## emmaAr

I don't want the bag to sit right under my arm when I wear a coat so I will ask if I can change handle drop length. Thanks!


soramillay said:


> I don't have a full size Angel so maybe someone else can jump in? I do have it in the Midi and would recommend extending the handles if you want to wear the bag over a jacket or coat. In summer it's fine.





clu0984 said:


> I extended my handles by 3 inches so it's plenty comfortable to wear over a winter coat.  I didn't plan on wearing it cross body so I was ok with that


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gosh I wish I could handle doubling the price of angelica or I would be all over doing her up 'my way' and snapping it up. My mods would run 230-330 (depending on bottom stud extravaganza or not) on top of base price, so actually roughly doubling the price. That's okay it just means I'll wait for a future style that's more 'me' without needing a zillion modifications. Problem is that they seem to be raising their price level on their bags ; at least this autumn winter collection is a step up in price. So next spring if they continue this trend then maybe the style is just right but it starts at over €400 so even a pretty lining color and shipping rounds out to five hundred and I'm back again approaching a price level I can't participate in.
Oh well, fewer bags then!


----------



## momasaurus

Yes, sometimes a lot of modifications seems like another bag entirely (and costs as much as one). I think waiting for a bag that you actually like is a good idea. For me,I like to spend extra on a fun lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

emmaAr said:


> Hi, I recently ordered a full size Angel in Lion Brown Pebbled leather. If you have this bag, do you recommend extending the handles?



I had and sold an Angel. I do recommend extending the handles if an 8" drop is too short for you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I agree that the lining upgrade is worth it in spark joy terms. Ridiculous if you think of the actual cost of the fabrics being quite the same, certainly not €20 more and no more trouble to sew it so it's an obvious marketing ploy to money grab because they can, but I don't actually mind since it's 'only' €20. If I love the bag in all other ways then €20 is not switching the price bracket of the bag. But when you get into lots of mods it's just hard for me to deal with since we are not particularly wealthy. My €315 midi angel I spent €65 in upgrades so it hit  roughly €400 with shipping and that already feels like too much (& it was not a crazy amount of upgrades, just zipper, lining and crossbody strap swap with different bag model). In other words I really love the bag but I love it €315 worth, not €400. I am not sure what bag I would love for the roughly five hundred bucks and up category since that's not 'me.' I have more experience with knowing how much bag love is in the hundred to 2 hundred dollar investment arena (yay bargain!), the two hundred to 250 dollar area (OK it better be just the thing!) and the 275-385 dollar area  (this better be ultimate bag bliss or whew sticker shock). I don't actually know what I would want to feel for a five hundred dollar bag (& up). It's just foreign territory for me, that's just me, and I know that everyone's relationship with spending is going to be so different. Just wanted to let my feelings free into the world in case anyone felt the same way but was kind of uncomfortable sharing for sounding 'cheap' or 'unappreciative' of the MM atelier and what they do and how their prices are awesome because of x,y,z. Yes they are! I just have to deal with my comfort zone which is slowly creeping up in price due to TPF influence! Ack! $150 on a preloved bag used to feel splurgey. Like 3 months ago. Eek!


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> How much was the exterior slip pocket? I'm thinking of adding zipper and a back exterior slip pocket on Angelica. I probably will have to sacrifice wanting the fuchsia lining...and go with standard grey.



It was 40 euro to add it to the midi selene. I decided to go with standard lining. I like the dark gray just fine, and really want to see if the pocket makes a difference organization-wise. MM bags are pretty good with interior pockets for leather bags, but one of my other fave brands is MZ Wallace, and I am addicted to their many pockets. I feel like an organization superhero when I carry MZW.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree that the lining upgrade is worth it in spark joy terms. Ridiculous if you think of the actual cost of the fabrics being quite the same, certainly not €20 more and no more trouble to sew it so it's an obvious marketing ploy to money grab because they can, but I don't actually mind since it's 'only' €20. If I love the bag in all other ways then €20 is not switching the price bracket of the bag. But when you get into lots of mods it's just hard for me to deal with since we are not particularly wealthy. My €315 midi angel I spent €65 in upgrades so it hit  roughly €400 with shipping and that already feels like too much (& it was not a crazy amount of upgrades, just zipper, lining and crossbody strap swap with different bag model). In other words I really love the bag but I love it €315 worth, not €400. I am not sure what bag I would love for the roughly five hundred bucks and up category since that's not 'me.' I have more experience with knowing how much bag love is in the hundred to 2 hundred dollar investment arena (yay bargain!), the two hundred to 250 dollar area (OK it better be just the thing!) and the 275-385 dollar area  (this better be ultimate bag bliss or whew sticker shock). I don't actually know what I would want to feel for a five hundred dollar bag (& up). It's just foreign territory for me, that's just me, and I know that everyone's relationship with spending is going to be so different. Just wanted to let my feelings free into the world in case anyone felt the same way but was kind of uncomfortable sharing for sounding 'cheap' or 'unappreciative' of the MM atelier and what they do and how their prices are awesome because of x,y,z. Yes they are! I just have to deal with my comfort zone which is slowly creeping up in price due to TPF influence! Ack! $150 on a preloved bag used to feel splurgey. Like 3 months ago. Eek!



HBG, there is definitely a point when being on TPF has altered your tastes in what bags are, especially when your tastes are more luxe than what your pocketbook can afford. Oh yes, I know this feeling. I have basically set myself a limit of buying only one MM bag a year. 

But I really do not think Marco unreasonable to charge extra for customization. You are talking about the extra costs of stocking additional lining color, design changes to the pattern, communication to the craftsman/woman and all kinds of things that increase man hours on each bag when you can make the bag faster by sticking to the standard design. Fendi charges by the thousands to make such customizations. Charging thousands of dollars for a embellished strap, now that is a money grab! (Fendi fans, feel free to fight back, haha.) Of course, MM is not Fendi. You have to compare him with his equivalent-- but who would that be, delivering handmade-in-Italy bags with such speed, choice and quality? 

Just one of the little things that stand out to me in an MM bag: the edges are hand painted in a color that matches the leather. My pet peeve is thick black edge kote on a light colored bag. I was looking online for quite a time for a light grey bag that would be cheaper than ordering a bespoke Angelica. But either they all had the ugly black lines on them or I didn't like the design. So in the end I ordered my Angelica. It comes down to what you think is worth paying for. For me, it's edge kote. Sounds silly, doesn't it? Therein is the peril of being a bag lover.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Just one of the little things that stand out to me in an MM bag: the edges are hand painted in a color that matches the leather. My pet peeve is thick black edge kote on a light colored bag. I was looking online for quite a time for a light grey bag that would be cheaper than ordering a bespoke Angelica. But either they all had the ugly black lines on them or I didn't like the design. So in the end I ordered my Angelica. It comes down to what you think is worth paying for. For me, it's edge kote. Sounds silly, doesn't it? Therein is the peril of being a bag lover.



I totally get this. We all have that one thing that bugs us or that we really care about. I agree that matching edge coat is a big plus and adds to this brand's value.

It doesn't bother me that they charge for customization...heck, they could offer no customization at all like most brands! I just wish I had a money tree and could do all the customizations I want every time!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Prices are going up, and as we know, quality is going down. Just came from another thread from August where designers are using bonded leather! I saw Michael Kors, Burberry, and Saint Laurent describing some of their handbags as having bonded leather. So glad I found out about Massaccesi! Can you imagine what things will be like in 10 years in the world of handbags?Yikes!


----------



## emmaAr

I have requested the longer handles. Thanks!


LuvAllBags said:


> I had and sold an Angel. I do recommend extending the handles if an 8" drop is too short for you.


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Prices are going up, and as we know, quality is going down. Just came from another thread from August where designers are using bonded leather! I saw Michael Kors, Burberry, and Saint Laurent describing some of their handbags as having bonded leather. So glad I found out about Massaccesi! Can you imagine what things will be like in 10 years in the world of handbags?Yikes!



That is why I love Massaccesi....quality is superior and done by craftsmen instead of mass production like other brands. Heck...Coach bags now get close to $500 and are made in China....no thanks.  I buy Massaccesi because I love them but also because most other bags or brands disappoint me with materials or quality...I am never disappointed by my Massaccesi.

Marco learned a craft with his father and he carries that tradition forward in his line. That may mean some things cost us more to change a lining or add a pocket or hardware...but even with that we get Italian made luxury handbags that are unique and can be truly one of a kind should we choose those modifications...it amazes me every time a box arrives from Italy!


----------



## Usagihime

A few months ago I purchased my first MM bag during the sample sale. Just want to say that I love the bag (Zhoe in Nappa yellow)! Here's a pic of me wearing it  I would love to get a bespoke piece one day! 
View media item 564


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Usagihime said:


> A few months ago I purchased my first MM bag during the sample sale. Just want to say that I love the bag (Zhoe in Nappa yellow)! Here's a pic of me wearing it  I would love to get a bespoke piece one day!
> View media item 564


That's gorgeous! And you are gorgeous!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And I think what I said came out wrong ; I think I was just explaining that my current comfort zone is right on the base price for most of their bags (but not all!) and the customizations are so tempting but every time I add it up to mentally build my dream bag I realize I just bumped the price decidedly out of my budget and I get a Homer Simpson 'doh!' Moment and wish so hard the customizations would be free! so I needed to whine a bit.
But man I am planning to do some damage when I finish grad school and actually might earn a salary. We will be so much more comfortable on two incomes instead of 1 so I will be definitely go nuts on customized MM bags on the regular.
For now I  think I need to cut myself off. I will get one more bag this year for Christmas but that's it and I have no idea if it will be MM or another brand. We shall see!


----------



## tenKrat

Usagihime said:


> A few months ago I purchased my first MM bag during the sample sale. Just want to say that I love the bag (Zhoe in Nappa yellow)! Here's a pic of me wearing it  I would love to get a bespoke piece one day!
> View media item 564


Welcome!  The Zhoe is a great bag, isn't it?  Your yellow Zhoe complements your dress nicely.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Aside from texture (nappa very smooth while merinos with a bit of texture but not much), the nappa has shine while merinos is matte. The combination of very smooth and shiny makes the nappa looks somewhat crispy (sorry, can't find the right word) but is really very soft and pliable.  It doesn't look glazed, btw.



The MM nappa surprised me when I first got it. It looks deceivingly stiff, but it's not.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I am thinking of asking Marco/Colette if the Angelica can be made with the long strap attachment similar to the Arianna's, i.e., at the external part of the bag.


Good idea. I prefer strap attachments on the outside edges of a bag, too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> The MM nappa surprised me when I first got it. It looks deceivingly stiff, but it's not.



I was surprised too. It's not stiff at all. I really like it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I started looking on purse forum about a year and a half ago.  I was seeing LV and prada bags out aand about.  And thought. What the heck, I will figure out what I want and buy one expensve purse.  In my world $300 was the most Id ever spent, but was willing to up the anti to the $1000 range one time only.  Then i found some other bags that looked nice... And I got  confused!  Really confused.  Stumbled on on the MM brand and have really fell in love.  I fell for the MM mavens and the bespoke bags, and the group bespokes.  And the comraderie.  Great fit for me since I can dwell on the tiny details and order my leather samples.  And figure out the price of my bag.  And dwell, and decide, and change my mind.    And finally order, and then wait!  So excited for my aphrodite to be made for me [emoji3]. Thats my story and im sticking to it!    And posting this and you will all  "get it".


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Just one of the little things that stand out to me in an MM bag: the edges are hand painted in a color that matches the leather. My pet peeve is thick black edge kote on a light colored bag. I was looking online for quite a time for a light grey bag that would be cheaper than ordering a bespoke Angelica. But either they all had the ugly black lines on them or I didn't like the design. So in the end I ordered my Angelica. It comes down to what you think is worth paying for. For me, it's edge kote. Sounds silly, doesn't it? Therein is the peril of being a bag lover.


Doesn't sound silly at all to me!! I also have the same penchant for hand painted edges in same color as the bag.  Case in point, I was lusting after an MCM Milla bag, but when I saw it in person at an airport duty free shop (great price!), my heart sank!  There was something not right about it! Then I realized, the edge coat was in black while the bag was colored differently.  I could not get over that.  And I'm thankful that AMcQueen used same color edge coat for the Padlock bags last year.  Finally bit the bullet.  
This is really what I want from MM bags, quality finish at a reasonable price!  (Though I hate custom duties here in my country!!)


----------



## Odebdo

Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...

These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...

Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!






I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!






Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...


----------



## Odebdo

Arianna deserved her own post since she use first being revealed....

Iced Taupe Africa Arianna with the new sage lining and the light gold hardware, and an additional back pocket added. Seriously it is like the back pocket was always meant to be there!

Initial thoughts are that Arianna is bigger than I had thought...but strap drop is perfect and I am not a small person. The handles also will be super comfortable to wear! I can see this being a wonderful bag! Zip top security yet I have a back slip pocket for my phone for quick access.

The color...iced taupe Africa is lovely! No regrets jumping on this style first of the 3 new ones released!

Here she is...let me know if you have any other questions or want certain shots!






The sage lining.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Arianna deserved her own post since she use first being revealed....
> 
> Iced Taupe Africa Arianna with the new sage lining and the light gold hardware, and an additional back pocket added. Seriously it is like the back pocket was always meant to be there!
> 
> Initial thoughts are that Arianna is bigger than I had thought...but strap drop is perfect and I am not a small person. The handles also will be super comfortable to wear! I can see this being a wonderful bag! Zip top security yet I have a back slip pocket for my phone for quick access.
> 
> The color...iced taupe Africa is lovely! No regrets jumping on this style first of the 3 new ones released!
> 
> Here she is...let me know if you have any other questions or want certain shots!
> 
> View attachment 3470798
> 
> View attachment 3470799
> 
> 
> The sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 3470801
> 
> View attachment 3470803


Gorgeous!  Congrats on such leather heaven and amazing creations. 

Love! The Arianna, I ordered a dark taupe vachetta one during the promo. Love the studs on the back pocket. Beautiful!  


Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...
> 
> These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...
> 
> Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!
> 
> View attachment 3470789
> 
> View attachment 3470790
> 
> 
> I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!
> 
> View attachment 3470791
> 
> View attachment 3470792
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...
> 
> View attachment 3470793




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...
> 
> These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...
> 
> Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!
> 
> View attachment 3470789
> 
> View attachment 3470790
> 
> 
> I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!
> 
> View attachment 3470791
> 
> View attachment 3470792
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...
> 
> View attachment 3470793


Love that black Vachetta!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Arianna deserved her own post since she use first being revealed....
> 
> Iced Taupe Africa Arianna with the new sage lining and the light gold hardware, and an additional back pocket added. Seriously it is like the back pocket was always meant to be there!
> 
> Initial thoughts are that Arianna is bigger than I had thought...but strap drop is perfect and I am not a small person. The handles also will be super comfortable to wear! I can see this being a wonderful bag! Zip top security yet I have a back slip pocket for my phone for quick access.
> 
> The color...iced taupe Africa is lovely! No regrets jumping on this style first of the 3 new ones released!
> 
> Here she is...let me know if you have any other questions or want certain shots!
> 
> View attachment 3470798
> 
> View attachment 3470799
> 
> 
> The sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 3470801
> 
> View attachment 3470803



Wow, lovely - now I really want an Arianna. That back pocket with the studs is perfect


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...
> 
> These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...
> 
> Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!
> 
> View attachment 3470789
> 
> View attachment 3470790
> 
> 
> I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!
> 
> View attachment 3470791
> 
> View attachment 3470792
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...
> 
> View attachment 3470793



Wow I love this bag more & more I really need to buy one ...enjoy your bags [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

@Odebdo, nice bags!  The iced taupe and sage lining go well together. The Arianna looks like it would make a great travel bag with the zipper closure and the moveable handles.

Will a standard size water bottle fit inside standing up?  If so, then I might rethink this bag and ask for a water bottle pocket if I decide to go for it. Maybe in a lighter, durable leather like pebbled or merinos. Maybe nappa.


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> Arianna deserved her own post since she use first being revealed....
> 
> Iced Taupe Africa Arianna with the new sage lining and the light gold hardware, and an additional back pocket added. Seriously it is like the back pocket was always meant to be there!
> 
> Initial thoughts are that Arianna is bigger than I had thought...but strap drop is perfect and I am not a small person. The handles also will be super comfortable to wear! I can see this being a wonderful bag! Zip top security yet I have a back slip pocket for my phone for quick access.
> 
> The color...iced taupe Africa is lovely! No regrets jumping on this style first of the 3 new ones released!
> 
> Here she is...let me know if you have any other questions or want certain shots!
> 
> View attachment 3470798
> 
> View attachment 3470799
> 
> 
> The sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 3470801
> 
> View attachment 3470803


Love the color combo!!


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> @Odebdo, nice bags!  The iced taupe and sage lining go well together. The Arianna looks like it would make a great travel bag with the zipper closure and the moveable handles.
> 
> Will a standard size water bottle fit inside standing up?  If so, then I might rethink this bag and ask for a water bottle pocket if I decide to go for it. Maybe in a lighter, durable leather like pebbled or merinos. Maybe nappa.



Let me check after the kids go to bed! I think this in all the leathers you mentioned would be beautiful! I think nappa is underrated....loving it on my soulmate midi!


----------



## clu0984

Gorgeous bags.  Love Arianna


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Arianna deserved her own post since she use first being revealed....
> 
> Iced Taupe Africa Arianna with the new sage lining and the light gold hardware, and an additional back pocket added. Seriously it is like the back pocket was always meant to be




Love, love your new beauties! You chose gorgeous leather and interior combinations! You've made me reconsider the Arianna too. Your IRL pics help provide a better perspective on the size.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo, your Angelica and Arianna are beauties!! Now I'm thinking I might try the Angelica in that black vacchetta, which as HBG described is "inky black".  Could you compare the weight of the vacchetta Angelica to a Daphne (I think you have in Merinos?) or a midi Selene please?
Love your new bags really!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Love, love your new beauties! You chose gorgeous leather and interior combinations! You've made me reconsider the Arianna too. Your IRL pics help provide a better perspective on the size.



Assuming my kids don't wake up ultra early...I plan to switch into Arianna for the next couple of days so I can really answer amy questions regarding it since I am the first to get one! So will post more pictures later!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Odebdo, your Angelica and Arianna are beauties!! Now I'm thinking I might try the Angelica in that black vacchetta, which as HBG described is "inky black".  Could you compare the weight of the vacchetta Angelica to a Daphne (I think you have in Merinos?) or a midi Selene please?
> Love your new bags really!!



I have a Daphne in merinos....I also have Angelica in Octane merinos...which one works best as a comparison for you?


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I have a Daphne in merinos....I also have Angelica in Octane merinos...which one works best as a comparison for you?



I actually want to assess the weight of the Angelica in vacchetta so I'm trying to compare with bags I have/had. My Daphne is in pebbled leather while my midi Selene in nappa. I ordered a Blue Africa midi Soulmate and a pebbled midi Selene for somebody else before so I kind of know the weight of those too.

Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

For those who have had gold hardware for a year or more. How is it holding up? Any fading, darkening, discoloration?  Thanks!


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> I actually want to assess the weight of the Angelica in vacchetta so I'm trying to compare with bags I have/had. My Daphne is in pebbled leather while my midi Selene in nappa. I ordered a Blue Africa midi Soulmate and a pebbled midi Selene for somebody else before so I kind of know the weight of those too.
> 
> Thanks!



I have both a blue Africa midi soulmate and a pebbled midi Selene...so I will trying nick more those to the vachetta Angelica for you weight wise. It does not feel heavy to me, but I will see what I can do to compare


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> For those who have had gold hardware for a year or more. How is it holding up? Any fading, darkening, discoloration?  Thanks!



I love Marco's gold hardware...I used to be a silver only girl, but most of my Massaccesi bags have gold. My oldest bag is probably 2 years old now? Close to it anyhow and hardware looks the same as the day I got it.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...Arianna is in use!!!

Obligatory shotgun shot...




And inside I have my apple green Flora being used as a wallet (did not have time to change out to chocolate pebbled) and my midi Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos holding my odds and ends), some snack bars, hand lotion in the one slip pocket, MM key fob with my car key clipped to the key holder clip, and a Swell water bottle. The top does zip with this inside as long as it is at the end. Does that help you TenKrat? 

Pictures of the zip top closure and my interior loaded with above contents.









Very comfy to carry!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ok...Arianna is in use!!!
> 
> And inside I have my apple green Flora being used as a wallet (did not have time to change out to chocolate pebbled) and my midi Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos holding my odds and ends), some snack bars, hand lotion in the one slip pocket, MM key fob with my fan key clipped to the key holder clip, and a Swell water bottle. The top does zip with this inside as long as it is at the end. Does that help you TenKrat?


Oh, yes, that is very helpful, Odebdo! Thank you for taking these pics. They've convinced me to get an Arianna someday. The iced taupe really looks lovely in the sunlight. Enjoy your week with her.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> I love Marco's gold hardware...I used to be a silver only girl, but most of my Massaccesi bags have gold. My oldest bag is probably 2 years old now? Close to it anyhow and hardware looks the same as the day I got it.


Thank you!


----------



## the_baglover

Received my midi-Minerva in pebbled burgundy leather today! It's been a while since I got an MM bag and I'd forgotten how beautiful they can be. Plus there was this cute tag  with my name on it too.





Although the colour is Burgundy, I think you could call it Plum too. There seems to be a purple undertone to it. And it contrasts beautifully with the pale pink lining. I am not a fan of pink but it's so light that it's not bothering me.


----------



## the_baglover

Devyn Danielle said:


> For those who have had gold hardware for a year or more. How is it holding up? Any fading, darkening, discoloration?  Thanks!



No problems at all so far.


----------



## Odebdo

the_baglover said:


> Received my midi-Minerva in pebbled burgundy leather today! It's been a while since I got an MM bag and I'd forgotten how beautiful they can be. Plus there was this cute tag  with my name on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the colour is Burgundy, I think you could call it Plum too. There seems to be a purple undertone to it. And it contrasts beautifully with the pale pink lining. I am not a fan of pink but it's so light that it's not bothering me.



That is a color I do not have...a nice burgundy or wine colored bag...that is stunning! I was just thinking I need a Minnie in my life...might be something I need to order! Enjoy!

Did you do the longer flap or is that the standard?


----------



## the_baglover

Odebdo said:


> That is a color I do not have...a nice burgundy or wine colored bag...that is stunning! I was just thinking I need a Minnie in my life...might be something I need to order! Enjoy!
> 
> Did you do the longer flap or is that the standard?


Thanks! I ordered the longer flap and it's worth it. I have a large Minerva and it's short flap ruins the bag's design in my opinion.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Oh, yes, that is very helpful, Odebdo! Thank you for taking these pics. They've convinced me to get an Arianna someday. The iced taupe really looks lovely in the sunlight. Enjoy your week with her.



If you do one and have them add the bottle pocket, I would be sure it is on the end where the zipper ends so if need be it could stick out a bit...I would think that is the end they would do it on anyhow as it would be harder on the end the zipper starts on.

I am really enjoying the bag and the color of this leather and the shine!


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> Received my midi-Minerva in pebbled burgundy leather today! It's been a while since I got an MM bag and I'd forgotten how beautiful they can be. Plus there was this cute tag  with my name on it too.
> 
> Although the colour is Burgundy, I think you could call it Plum too. There seems to be a purple undertone to it. And it contrasts beautifully with the pale pink lining. I am not a fan of pink but it's so light that it's not bothering me.


What a beautiful bag!  And the lining goes with it so well!!  Funny, I just commented on another thread how I love the regular flap length on my midi Minerva as it gives it a bit more of a character.  While you feel otherwise.  This is why Marco gives us options anyway.   Our tastes differ and he recognizes that.  Btw, I'm thinking if (when) I order another midi Minerva, in nappa, I might try the longer flap.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Ok...Arianna is in use!!!
> 
> Obligatory shotgun shot...
> 
> View attachment 3471634
> 
> 
> And inside I have my apple green Flora being used as a wallet (did not have time to change out to chocolate pebbled) and my midi Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos holding my odds and ends), some snack bars, hand lotion in the one slip pocket, MM key fob with my car key clipped to the key holder clip, and a Swell water bottle. The top does zip with this inside as long as it is at the end. Does that help you TenKrat?
> 
> Pictures of the zip top closure and my interior loaded with above contents.
> 
> View attachment 3471636
> 
> View attachment 3471637
> 
> View attachment 3471638
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy to carry!


Love the bag and love the leather! If you have time, I hope you would post some modshots?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Arianna what leather is this???


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Arianna what leather is this???



As posted in the reveal post...this is Iced Taupe Africa, one of the new fall leathers.


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Love the bag and love the leather! If you have time, I hope you would post some modshots?  Thanks!!!



I plan to as soon as I get someplace with a mirror...hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Odebdo said:


> As posted in the reveal post...this is Iced Taupe Africa, one of the new fall leathers.


oops!  Sorry  Did not see the reveal post.  Lovely.  I have an Iced berry on order


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> oops!  Sorry  Did not see the reveal post.  Lovely.  I have an Iced berry on order



Iced berry is on my list!! These new Africa leathers Marco got are stellar!! I am very pleased with this Iced Taupe!


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> Ok...Arianna is in use!!!
> 
> Obligatory shotgun shot...
> 
> View attachment 3471634
> 
> 
> And inside I have my apple green Flora being used as a wallet (did not have time to change out to chocolate pebbled) and my midi Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos holding my odds and ends), some snack bars, hand lotion in the one slip pocket, MM key fob with my car key clipped to the key holder clip, and a Swell water bottle. The top does zip with this inside as long as it is at the end. Does that help you TenKrat?
> 
> Pictures of the zip top closure and my interior loaded with above contents.
> 
> View attachment 3471636
> 
> View attachment 3471637
> 
> View attachment 3471638
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy to carry!


Very nice!! Thanks for the photos of your little guys also. Very helpful!


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> What a beautiful bag!  And the lining goes with it so well!!  Funny, I just commented on another thread how I love the regular flap length on my midi Minerva as it gives it a bit more of a character.  While you feel otherwise.  This is why Marco gives us options anyway.   Our tastes differ and he recognizes that.  Btw, I'm thinking if (when) I order another midi Minerva, in nappa, I might try the longer flap.


I love the options that MM provides. I own bags from many of the well-known brands and none have the same quality as MM. A bit disappointing if you think about it, that you are only paying for that brand's name


----------



## LuvAllBags

the_baglover said:


> Received my midi-Minerva in pebbled burgundy leather today! It's been a while since I got an MM bag and I'd forgotten how beautiful they can be. Plus there was this cute tag  with my name on it too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the colour is Burgundy, I think you could call it Plum too. There seems to be a purple undertone to it. And it contrasts beautifully with the pale pink lining. I am not a fan of pink but it's so light that it's not bothering me.



This is so gorgeous! I love the color combo. I am a fan of the longer flap too. I have versions with both the short and the long. I like them equally depending on the leather I choose. Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ok...Arianna is in use!!!
> 
> Obligatory shotgun shot...
> 
> View attachment 3471634
> 
> 
> And inside I have my apple green Flora being used as a wallet (did not have time to change out to chocolate pebbled) and my midi Penelope in Cameo Rose Merinos holding my odds and ends), some snack bars, hand lotion in the one slip pocket, MM key fob with my car key clipped to the key holder clip, and a Swell water bottle. The top does zip with this inside as long as it is at the end. Does that help you TenKrat?
> 
> Pictures of the zip top closure and my interior loaded with above contents.
> 
> View attachment 3471636
> 
> View attachment 3471637
> 
> View attachment 3471638
> 
> 
> 
> Very comfy to carry!



I really love this. You've now sold me on this style! What a great size!


----------



## gack

Odebdo the Black Vachetta Angelica is really special. Wow. Just gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> Don't have the Selene but have you seen the Divina? It's structured and stands by itself.
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/stagioni/fall-winter-2014-15 (3rd photo)


Why oh why do I suddenly love this bag (midi). Crappity crap. It was nicer when I didn't want it.
Same for aphrodite. It stands up on its own? Crap but I want one of those now too.


----------



## Odebdo

Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.

Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.
> 
> Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.
> 
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445



Thanks for squeezing in some time for a modshot! I think this is a good size! I want this bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.
> 
> Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.
> 
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445



Thanks for doing this! Looks like a really great size and looks comfortable to carry.


----------



## gack

That's the nicest QT bathroom I ever saw!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.
> 
> Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.
> 
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445


Gorgeous! Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> This is so gorgeous! I love the color combo. I am a fan of the longer flap too. I have versions with both the short and the long. I like them equally depending on the leather I choose. Congrats on this beauty!


Love your new Minerva gorgeous leather and I love the lining. Stunning! Enjoy your gorgeous new bag.


the_baglover said:


> I love the options that MM provides. I own bags from many of the well-known brands and none have the same quality as MM. A bit disappointing if you think about it, that you are only paying for that brand's name




Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.
> 
> Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.
> 
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445



Thanks for the picture.  I really like this style!.  One question, is the height comparable to a Selene midi or angel midi


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445


We like you, too, Odebbie!  You are always helpful in giving insight on the bags (you have a great collection). Thanks for these pics.


----------



## tenKrat

From the MM blog---Selene Zip Midi next to Arianna



clu0984 said:


> Thanks for the picture.  I really like this style!.  One question, is the height comparable to a Selene midi or angel midi


----------



## Odebdo

The strap drop is definitely better on Arianna to me...but the bag seems more east west than midi Selene does. High wise about the same as it looks in the blog photos. 

Still in Arianna as I am lazy and it is comfy. It's a great bag!


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...
> 
> These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...
> 
> Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!
> 
> View attachment 3470789
> 
> View attachment 3470790
> 
> 
> I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!
> 
> View attachment 3470791
> 
> View attachment 3470792
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...
> 
> View attachment 3470793



Any mod shots please xx love this bag


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wanna see the black vaccheta in various lightings too!


----------



## Odebdo

I have twin toddlers and work full time...me changing bags during the week is rare. So black V should come out next week. Arianna stayed out all this week!

I also got shipping notification on the olive iced africa Angel bespoke and my Cameo Rose Angelica  should arrive early next week!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want to hear from divina midi owners (luv/sora/others?). Tell me about your experiences, likes and dislikes about that bag especially if you put anything A4 sized in!

Also, is it heavy? Do you have it in vaccheta? It seems to be about as 'much bag' dimensions wise as selene midi so if I don't find it too heavy in vaccheta maybe the midi divina wouldn't be too heavy on vaccheta? Or because of the mini flap pocket on front it has 'more leather ' & gets heavier in vaccheta perhaps? Hmmmm. I would love it in merinos for lightweight but there are no neutral colors I need in merinos and the black may be not inky black enough for me. 

Crystal pink merinos owners: after months of having it, do you really consider it a neutral bag or do you need a dash of wishful thinking to see it as neutral and not pink?


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I have twin toddlers and work full time...me changing bags during the week is rare. So black V should come out next week. Arianna stayed out all this week!
> 
> I also got shipping notification on the olive iced africa Angel bespoke and my Cameo Rose Angelica  should arrive early next week!


I cannot wait to see these. I love the black vachetta Angelica beautiful leather and love the lining you chose. I am looking forward to seeing the Cameo Rose Angelica. I have loved that leather color from the first day I saw it. Wow I am living vicariously through all your bag purchases. They are amazing. Love love love them all. Enjoy all these wonderful bags.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Ladies....I am in Massaccesi heaven. Every time I think I do not need anything else...well, Marco proves I do...
> 
> These are bad work shots...I will post more later but I had to share the straight outta the box moment...
> 
> Black Vachetta Angelica with lilac or lavender lining...I forget which is the name...silver hardware...it is STUNNING! The color depth just does not come through on an iPhone office picture!
> 
> View attachment 3470789
> 
> View attachment 3470790
> 
> 
> I also got a dark chocolate pebbled Flora with a second set of credit card slots added and this is PERFECT for my wallet...and the color...so much like my beloved Mulberry Chocolate SBS. Very pleased with this!
> 
> View attachment 3470791
> 
> View attachment 3470792
> 
> 
> Here is my attempt to show the two colors together...so Dark chocolate pebbled on top of black vachetta...
> 
> View attachment 3470793



The Flora with the second set of credit card slots is perfect.  What a great idea!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want to hear from divina midi owners (luv/sora/others?). Tell me about your experiences, likes and dislikes about that bag especially if you put anything A4 sized in!
> 
> Also, is it heavy? Do you have it in vaccheta? It seems to be about as 'much bag' dimensions wise as selene midi so if I don't find it too heavy in vaccheta maybe the midi divina wouldn't be too heavy on vaccheta? Or because of the mini flap pocket on front it has 'more leather ' & gets heavier in vaccheta perhaps? Hmmmm. I would love it in merinos for lightweight but there are no neutral colors I need in merinos and the black may be not inky black enough for me.
> 
> Crystal pink merinos owners: after months of having it, do you really consider it a neutral bag or do you need a dash of wishful thinking to see it as neutral and not pink?



I will try to take some "what fits in the bag" pics this weekend. It is not terribly heavy but not light either. It has good shoulder balance and mine is pretty structured. There might be a stiff backing in this style. Mine is pebbled leather. TenKrat has it in the rust vacchetta, and she also has a crystal pink merinos Daphne, so hopefully she can answer some of these.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I will try to take some "what fits in the bag" pics this weekend. It is not terribly heavy but not light either. It has good shoulder balance and mine is pretty structured. There might be a stiff backing in this style. Mine is pebbled leather. TenKrat has it in the rust vacchetta, and she also has a crystal pink merinos Daphne, so hopefully she can answer some of these.


Especially useful will be comparison between what fits in it Vs selene midi since I'm waiting for that one myself so I can find out that benchmark in real life soon.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wanna see the black vaccheta in various lightings too!


I have this leather, and it really is inky (you described it perfectly). I'm not at home right now, but I will try to post some pics in different lighting sometime this weekend.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> ...but the bag seems more east west than midi Selene does.


This is good to know. I like E/W more.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want to hear from divina midi owners (luv/sora/others?). Tell me about your experiences, likes and dislikes about that bag especially if you put anything A4 sized in!
> 
> Also, is it heavy? Do you have it in vaccheta? It seems to be about as 'much bag' dimensions wise as selene midi so if I don't find it too heavy in vaccheta maybe the midi divina wouldn't be too heavy on vaccheta? Or because of the mini flap pocket on front it has 'more leather ' & gets heavier in vaccheta perhaps? Hmmmm. I would love it in merinos for lightweight but there are no neutral colors I need in merinos and the black may be not inky black enough for me.


I have a Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I haven't worn it much because I haven't put her in my bag rotation like I should. You just reminded me to pull her out, poor bag. 

I'll wear her this coming week and get back to you. Hope that's okay.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> I have a Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I haven't worn it much because I haven't put her in my bag rotation like I should. You just reminded me to pull her out, poor bag.
> 
> I'll wear her this coming week and get back to you. Hope that's okay.


It's perfect!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want to hear from divina midi owners (luv/sora/others?). Tell me about your experiences, likes and dislikes about that bag especially if you put anything A4 sized in!
> 
> Also, is it heavy? Do you have it in vaccheta? It seems to be about as 'much bag' dimensions wise as selene midi so if I don't find it too heavy in vaccheta maybe the midi divina wouldn't be too heavy on vaccheta? Or because of the mini flap pocket on front it has 'more leather ' & gets heavier in vaccheta perhaps? Hmmmm. I would love it in merinos for lightweight but there are no neutral colors I need in merinos and the black may be not inky black enough for me.
> 
> Crystal pink merinos owners: after months of having it, do you really consider it a neutral bag or do you need a dash of wishful thinking to see it as neutral and not pink?



My thoughts on the Divina Midi, mine is in nappa:

I don't find it heavy but Vachetta will be too heavy for me
I actually think this bag is better in a softer leather like merinos, if I had a redo, that's what I would choose. The pockets on the two ends are not very functional with a stiff leather so I never use them. 
I love the magnetic flap pocket, it's great. The nappa creases with long term wear, fyi.
The bag is thicker than I would prefer on when carried on the shoulder. I prefer a slimmer width like the Arianna but I like the simple flat handles.
I would not put folders in this bag as I think they would stick out a bit and I just don't like that. However, it is a sturdy bag for books, iPads, etc.
It looks okay carried crossbody... sort of the largest size I could get away carrying. The only thing that annoys me is that the wide base makes it bulky. But the wide base is what makes it stand up so well by itself, so argh, I dunno.
Actually writing this review makes me realize that the Arianna solves most of the issues I have with the Divina. Too bad Arianna's handles will not work for me. Although if I had Miss M's handles on it, that would be a whole other matter! Hmmm....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks, sora!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I guess you could swap straps on Arianna for the ones you like but if you add any pockets in addition it will get pricey.

I have a crystal pink merinos midi divina bag in my mind for spring but obviously don't need to decide about that any time soon. Good to know that my idea of winter time black vaccheta midi divina would end up with side pockets not so usable which would be a major minus I did not realize.
If you compare what fits in compared to your angelica, which holds more and is more wearable? The starting price is about €65 less on the angelica compared to midi divina which is similar to the €80-90 it would cost to add 3 exterior pockets (€20/side & €40-50 on back) so if midi divina doesn't zip up with folders in then maybe angelica could tote folders better....?

The midi selene is just so great in terms of size and shape and my love of bling, but so unstructured that I don't plan to get more than one of them (waiting for river). But if it stands up nicely in vaccheta maybe I'll have to bite the bullet and get it Later on in black too, if I conclude that midi divina or angelica aren't for me.  the inky black is just so awesome! I don't regret choosing river for my bag I bought during the promo because I love that color even more but I do not have the perfect black bag and I want that too! This is the time of year to get a great dark bag or several.
 I wonder about the weight in angelica and midi divina so I look forward to hearing if tenkrat thinks the rust midi divina is heavy and if odebdo thinks her black angelica is heavy to carry....

I think I really really wish the merinos leather came in a fabulous very dark and saturated color, like the color of an actual eggplant or a green so dark it is almost black, dark chocolate brown color, since you can't really get black inky on that type of matte leather. I could totally justify a merinos midi divina in eggplant/plum in a heartbeat. I guess taupe merinos would be a kind of winter appropriate neutral if all else fails....

Look forward to your comparison of your angelica and divina, soramillay! The exterior pockets are awesome in theory....do you carry angelica crossbody? Natural lighting mod shots of your pearl grey angelica worn with long strap would be divine.....!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> My thoughts on the Divina Midi, mine is in nappa:
> 
> I don't find it heavy but Vachetta will be too heavy for me
> I actually think this bag is better in a softer leather like merinos, if I had a redo, that's what I would choose. The pockets on the two ends are not very functional with a stiff leather so I never use them.
> I love the magnetic flap pocket, it's great. The nappa creases with long term wear, fyi.
> The bag is thicker than I would prefer on when carried on the shoulder. I prefer a slimmer width like the Arianna but I like the simple flat handles.
> I would not put folders in this bag as I think they would stick out a bit and I just don't like that. However, it is a sturdy bag for books, iPads, etc.
> It looks okay carried crossbody... sort of the largest size I could get away carrying. The only thing that annoys me is that the wide base makes it bulky. But the wide base is what makes it stand up so well by itself, so argh, I dunno.
> Actually writing this review makes me realize that the Arianna solves most of the issues I have with the Divina. Too bad Arianna's handles will not work for me. Although if I had Miss M's handles on it, that would be a whole other matter! Hmmm....



I think the Miss M handles would work on the Arianna! Just saying. [emoji6][emoji7]


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I guess you could swap straps on Arianna for the ones you like but if you add any pockets in addition it will get pricey.
> 
> I have a crystal pink merinos midi divina bag in my mind for spring but obviously don't need to decide about that any time soon. Good to know that my idea of winter time black vaccheta midi divina would end up with side pockets not so usable which would be a major minus I did not realize.
> If you compare what fits in compared to your angelica, which holds more and is more wearable? The starting price is about €65 less on the angelica compared to midi divina which is similar to the €80-90 it would cost to add 3 exterior pockets (€20/side & €40-50 on back) so if midi divina doesn't zip up with folders in then maybe angelica could tote folders better....?
> 
> The midi selene is just so great in terms of size and shape and my love of bling, but so unstructured that I don't plan to get more than one of them (waiting for river). But if it stands up nicely in vaccheta maybe I'll have to bite the bullet and get it Later on in black too, if I conclude that midi divina or angelica aren't for me.  the inky black is just so awesome! I don't regret choosing river for my bag I bought during the promo because I love that color even more but I do not have the perfect black bag and I want that too! This is the time of year to get a great dark bag or several.
> I wonder about the weight in angelica and midi divina so I look forward to hearing if tenkrat thinks the rust midi divina is heavy and if odebdo thinks her black angelica is heavy to carry....
> 
> I think I really really wish the merinos leather came in a fabulous very dark and saturated color, like the color of an actual eggplant or a green so dark it is almost black, dark chocolate brown color, since you can't really get black inky on that type of matte leather. I could totally justify a merinos midi divina in eggplant/plum in a heartbeat. I guess taupe merinos would be a kind of winter appropriate neutral if all else fails....
> 
> Look forward to your comparison of your angelica and divina, soramillay! The exterior pockets are awesome in theory....do you carry angelica crossbody? Natural lighting mod shots of your pearl grey angelica worn with long strap would be divine.....!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here is an earlier mod shot I took. The Angelica feels smaller to me than the Midi Divina despite the base measuring almost the same. I think it's because of the divider, and also because the lining goes straight up and down making a square shape, instead of the flared sides of the Divina which create more space. I don't have a crossbody shot but a few others have taken one I think. I prefer not to carry it crossbody because the handles don't fold down... it's more of a ladylike shopper to me, where Divina is more or a schlupper , but honestly for folders I would pick a real rectangular tote like what the Selene is.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sora, Thanks for this detailed, thoughtful review! As I read this, I realized some of my issues with the style are exactly these - side pockets not functional in pebbled leather, and though I like a wide base when a bag smooshes nicely, it is a pain when the bag is structured. I would also try this style again in Merinos, which would solve these issues, I think. I would also consider asking for it not to have the stiff backing in it, if that's possible. I also love the idea of Arianna straps if it can be done, although I don't mind these straps at all. I would also get a back pocket, as then this bag would maximize its organizational potential.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Sora, Thanks for this detailed, thoughtful review! As I read this, I realized some of my issues with the style are exactly these - side pockets not functional in pebbled leather, and though I like a wide base when a bag smooshes nicely, it is a pain when the bag is structured. I would also try this style again in Merinos, which would solve these issues, I think. I would also consider asking for it not to have the stiff backing in it, if that's possible. I also love the idea of Arianna straps if it can be done, although I don't mind these straps at all. I would also get a back pocket, as then this bag would maximize its organizational potential.


Sounds like a taupe merinos midi divina with back zippered pocket would be really nice, and I'm imagining getting angel tassels hooked on to the zipper pulls on the top and back pocket for a little flair and of course I would want blingier straps across the board and and......  my dreams run over five hundred dollars. Maybe a black Friday 20% off Sale happens or another refer a friend and then I am in like flynn with this plan. 
And anyways this time of year what I would need is the perfect BLACK bag in the works to go with my myriad of black boots and shoes and outerwear that will be coming out and to avoid stains from bad weather but I don't think I want a black that isn't inky and I do not have a taupe bag so.... It wouldn't show stains from getting spattered with gray grimy slush that cars spray from the curb, too badly would it? Well, I have two months to dream until any possible black Friday sales.


----------



## LuvAllBags

^They do a Black Friday sale, or at least did last year. I seem to recall it was limited to specific styles and leathers though. It's how I bought my first MM! I think it was for Selene or Midi Selene in pebbled only, no customizations...but for a really great price. If the deal is the same this year, I'm onboard!! Totally worth it.


----------



## thedseer

Last year the weekend before black Friday was a promotion for a free Penelope with a purchase over 200 euros. For black Friday, there was a promotion on pebbled and Africa leather Selene bags. Then there was a sample sale Jan. 1.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh yeah I knew that, I read this thread from then and saw. 
But I assume they will do something different for this holiday season, those offers seemed very specific to what was going on in the company at the moment, so who knows what the offers in the future will be but I'm confident there will be promotions of various types every couple months and I will be waiting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

^Agree. Regardless of what it is, it will be good and worth the wait.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Last year the weekend before black Friday was a promotion for a free Penelope with a purchase over 200 euros. For black Friday, there was a promotion on pebbled and Africa leather Selene bags. Then there was a sample sale Jan. 1.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



That's right...The Black Friday was the one I recall because it prompted me to finally try one!


----------



## lenie

I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:

Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)





Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)






Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe



I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is adjustable.
View attachment 3476073


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:
> 
> Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)
> View attachment 3476055
> 
> View attachment 3476057
> 
> 
> Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)
> View attachment 3476058
> 
> View attachment 3476061
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe
> View attachment 3476066
> 
> 
> I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is a little adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 3476069
> 
> 
> I also ordered a regular Minerva in the iced taupe Africa but didn't take pictures .



Gorgeous, gorgeous bags! Congrats. I love the short handle on your Zhoe and that dark taupe is amazing. Aphrodite is one of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## lenie

Cowumbut said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous bags! Congrats. I love the short handle on your Zhoe and that dark taupe is amazing. Aphrodite is one of my favorites. Enjoy!



Thank you! I think the shorter handle on the Zhoe really changes the look. It's a fun option that helps to make the bag more versatile.


----------



## Cowumbut

lenie said:


> Thank you! I think the shorter handle on the Zhoe really changes the look. It's a fun option that helps to make the bag more versatile.


Yes, it's brilliant! I love multiple options to carry a bag and it definitely dresses it up.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Lovely bags, lenie!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Thank you! I think the shorter handle on the Zhoe really changes the look. It's a fun option that helps to make the bag more versatile.



Wow!  I love the shorter handle on the Zhoe!  Next time I order, I shall have to remember to request a shorter handle for my Zhoes (Blue Africa and the Ocean substitute -- can't remember the leather name, but there was a special on it for any item in that leather).


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:
> 
> Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)
> View attachment 3476055
> 
> View attachment 3476057
> 
> 
> Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)
> View attachment 3476058
> 
> View attachment 3476061
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe
> View attachment 3476066
> 
> 
> I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is adjustable.
> View attachment 3476073



Beautiful, Lenie.  Thank you for the photos.  Hope all is well with you.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> My thoughts on the Divina Midi, mine is in nappa:
> 
> I don't find it heavy but Vachetta will be too heavy for me
> I actually think this bag is better in a softer leather like merinos, if I had a redo, that's what I would choose. The pockets on the two ends are not very functional with a stiff leather so I never use them.
> I love the magnetic flap pocket, it's great. The nappa creases with long term wear, fyi.
> The bag is thicker than I would prefer on when carried on the shoulder. I prefer a slimmer width like the Arianna but I like the simple flat handles.
> I would not put folders in this bag as I think they would stick out a bit and I just don't like that. However, it is a sturdy bag for books, iPads, etc.
> It looks okay carried crossbody... sort of the largest size I could get away carrying. The only thing that annoys me is that the wide base makes it bulky. But the wide base is what makes it stand up so well by itself, so argh, I dunno.
> Actually writing this review makes me realize that the Arianna solves most of the issues I have with the Divina. Too bad Arianna's handles will not work for me. Although if I had Miss M's handles on it, that would be a whole other matter! Hmmm....



I bought the very first Divina when MM first started selling his own line of bags. Unfortunately it did not work for me because of the wide base and also the bag was way too big for me. I asked Marco to make a midi Divina which he eventually did but I returned the Divina which I had purchased in purple leather and bought an all purple Aphrodite which I really love. Although I loved the style of the Divina especially the outside pocket it looked as though the bag was wearing me not the other way around. It was just too bulky for my small frame.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:
> 
> Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)
> View attachment 3476055
> 
> View attachment 3476057
> 
> 
> Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)
> View attachment 3476058
> 
> View attachment 3476061
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe
> View attachment 3476066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is adjustable.
> View attachment 3476073



Gorgeous bags Lenie. I love the Aphrodite style it was the first bag I ever purchased from MM and it is one of my favorite and one of the bags that has not been as popular as I thought it would be. I have one in the pearl grey and another all purple Aphrodite and I really enjoy carrying the Aphrodite bag. I also love the Zhoe and I agree it holds more than I thought it would. I also have a Zhoe Legend and that really holds a lot. There are very few MM styles that I would not get I seem to like most of them. Enjoy your lovely new bags.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crystal pink merinos owners: after months of having it, do you really consider it a neutral bag or do you need a dash of wishful thinking to see it as neutral and not pink?



Crystal pink merinos is pretty (and not a "pink" pink) for an "alternative neutral."  It goes with other colors, like in a floral/multicolor pattern. I wore it once with an Aloha dress (I know you know what this is, HBG; but for those who don't, it's any dress in a multicolor tropical print), and the Crystal pink was fine with it because it's a very pale pink. (There is a pic of this ensemble on the MM reference pics thread.) But, I wouldn't wear them together again because I think a "true neutral" like tan or taupe would have made the ensemble better. 

Likewise, I wouldn't wear Crystal pink merinos with my red/navy striped dress. There are a few colors that it really doesn't go with. 

Crystal pink looks very nice with other neutrals, especially navy, camel, and white (for a pretty, girlie look).  It also looks great with an olive dress that I have.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wanna see the black vaccheta in various lightings too!



Indoors, in natural morning light by a window:



Indoors, under artificial light:


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wanna see the black vaccheta in various lightings too!



Outdoors, in morning shade:



Outdoors, in full morning sunlight:


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> My thoughts on the Divina Midi, mine is in nappa:
> 
> The pockets on the two ends are not very functional with a stiff leather so I never use them.
> The bag is thicker than I would prefer on when carried on the shoulder.
> It looks okay carried crossbody... sort of the largest size I could get away carrying. The only thing that annoys me is that the wide base makes it bulky. But the wide base is what makes it stand up so well by itself, so argh, I dunno.



I agree with all the points I pulled out of Sora's review. 

I wouldn't ever carry it cross-body because the base is wide. It's not the most comfortable shoulder carry, but I'm okay with it. 

The wide base helps it to stand up, and the bag stands very nicely in vacchetta.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Lenie... Love the aphrodite!  And the Zhoe...  Hope your mom is doing ok..


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, your bags are so pretty.  Thanks for the pics, especially the comparison pic of the two taupe leathers. Very helpful.


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, the shorter Zhoe strap is brilliant. I'll have to order some.


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> Lenie... Love the aphrodite!  And the Zhoe...  Hope your mom is doing ok..



Thank you. Mom is home and feeling better. Unfortunately, she was diagnosed with duodenal cancer so we still have a long road ahead. I greatly appreciate everyone's well wishes and prayers. Reading the posts on TPF was a good way to pass the time in the hospital and a great diversion. Than you to all of my TPF friends for your support.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, the shorter Zhoe strap is brilliant. I'll have to order some.



It was only 25 Euros for the shorter strap. Well worth it for the extra versatility of carrying it in the hand. Also, the short strap and regular long strap can both be clipped to the ring at the same time.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> It was only 25 Euros for the shorter strap. Well worth it for the extra versatility of carrying it in the hand. Also, the short strap and regular long strap can both be clipped to the ring at the same time.



Love your bags Lenie!! Thanks for sharing. Will keep your Mom in my prayers.

Good to know you can have both straps in there at the same time!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:
> 
> Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)
> View attachment 3476055
> 
> View attachment 3476057
> 
> 
> Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)
> View attachment 3476058
> 
> View attachment 3476061
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe
> View attachment 3476066
> 
> 
> I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is adjustable.
> View attachment 3476073



Your bags are gorgeous. Continued prayers for your mom.


----------



## clu0984

lenie said:


> Thank you. Mom is home and feeling better. Unfortunately, she was diagnosed with duodenal cancer so we still have a long road ahead. I greatly appreciate everyone's well wishes and prayers. Reading the posts on TPF was a good way to pass the time in the hospital and a great diversion. Than you to all of my TPF friends for your support.



Glad to hear your mom is better and much luck with the journey ahead.

Your bags are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Thank you. Mom is home and feeling better. Unfortunately, she was diagnosed with duodenal cancer so we still have a long road ahead. I greatly appreciate everyone's well wishes and prayers. Reading the posts on TPF was a good way to pass the time in the hospital and a great diversion. Than you to all of my TPF friends for your support.


Lenie pleased to hear your mom is home and feeling better. All the best to her and you going forward. Thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## gack

Continued wishes for peace and strength to your mom and you. Also.....hotdamn the added handle for zhoe is amazing!


----------



## tenKrat

Off topic---I was just watching an episode of an HGTV show, "Caribbean Life". It featured a lady from Montreal, Canada. In the opening of the show, she said, "In Montreal, there is winter and summer. If you're not there that day, then you missed summer."  LOL!  

@soramillay, I thought of you.  
What's your take on that comment?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh that's my life too, brief Nordic summer. I got 4 days this year that really felt like summer days, splashing in the lake, sun warm on our skin. 4.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I agree with all the points I pulled out of Sora's review.
> 
> I wouldn't ever carry it cross-body because the base is wide. It's not the most comfortable shoulder carry, but I'm okay with it.
> 
> The wide base helps it to stand up, and the bag stands very nicely in vacchetta.



I've been using my midi-divina in rust vaccheta as my workbag for almost a year now.  I don't have a cross-body strap, and mostly carry it as a handbag, but find it OK as a shoulder bag.  I like the structured shape so it stands upright on my desk or in the front well of the car. 

I had the zip replaced with magnets;  I tried an A4 hardback notebook in it this morning, it fits but you can't close the top.  The pocket on the front is a perfect size for an A5 notebook, which I normally use.

One small gripe - as the leather has softened, two faded spots have appeared on the bottom corners at the back.  This seems to be due to the leather stretching a bit, or some internal stitching pressing on it.

I've been wondering about getting a new one  in Nappa, can anyone tell me how that wears?  Also, I'd like the handle attachments to be a bit more decorative, like the signature "M" style on the new bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Soramillay's midi divina is in nappa, she can likely tell you how it wears.
I think you can swap out the handles for any others, for a fee. I keep thinking merinos midi divina with selene handles and zhoe strap for a bit of bling would be lovely, I just wish the black merinos were inky black like the vaccheta. I'm getting a sample of it with my next bag when it ships so I'll compare the two side by side but I'm not that hopeful given some of you have had black merinos already and consider it a washed out black; not surprising given that the merinos colors are the least saturated, more of a pastel palette for whatever reason about the type of leather taking dye. I would love a warm beige /camel color merinos as an alternative (to black) neutral merinos bag since I would prefer it to their taupe. Or even the ivory beige color that they do in nappa would be my preference compared with any of the merinos colors they currently have . Oh and the cognac is the exact color of another bag I have so that's why I'm not really considering it. Taupe would at least be something new in my collection....but I do prefer beige. I hope beige merinos comes in spring.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Soramillay's midi divina is in nappa, she can likely tell you how it wears.
> I think you can swap out the handles for any others, for a fee. I keep thinking merinos midi divina with selene handles and zhoe strap for a bit of bling would be lovely, I just wish the black merinos were inky black like the vaccheta. I'm getting a sample of it with my next bag when it ships so I'll compare the two side by side but I'm not that hopeful given some of you have had black merinos already and consider it a washed out black; not surprising given that the merinos colors are the least saturated, more of a pastel palette for whatever reason about the type of leather taking dye. I would love a warm beige /camel color merinos as an alternative (to black) neutral merinos bag since I would prefer it to their taupe. Or even the ivory beige color that they do in nappa would be my preference compared with any of the merinos colors they currently have . Oh and the cognac is the exact color of another bag I have so that's why I'm not really considering it. Taupe would at least be something new in my collection....but I do prefer beige. I hope beige merinos comes in spring.



A beige merinos would be beautiful. I keep going back to look at TenKrat's Capuccino Daphne. Love that color too. It's pebbled leather, I believe.


----------



## Odebdo

@lenie....your bags are gorgeous!! And the short handle for Zhoe is genius!

Will keep your Mom in my prayers as cancer stinks and I have supported my Mom through battles 3 times...it is hard to have to sit and watch as there really is nothing you can do...helpless feeling. Big hugs!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why no rua daphne? There must be a rua aura in the works.....


----------



## sandysandiego

Odebdo said:


> Only doing this because I must really like you all...I had a lot of running to do with the kids having their morning preschool class but managed to stop in at QT to grab a modeling shot for my MM gals.
> 
> Mod shots of Iced Taupe Africa Arianna on a 5'4 Momma of twins. No modifications to strap drop at all, standard.
> 
> View attachment 3473444
> 
> View attachment 3473445


Love this Deb!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Why no rua daphne? There must be a rua aura in the works.....



I would love a larger Daphne! It is on my MM wishlist.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MSD_Bags I received my swatches today! Merino in Celeste  is on the top, matte merino in cognac is on the bottom. I "think" there is a small difference in sheen, with merino having a tad more. It's hard to see in the picture. Without telling my husband and son anything, I asked them which swatch had more sheen. They both said the top merino had more.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3476811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSD_Bags I received my swatches today! Merino in Celeste  is on the top, matte merino in cognac is on the bottom. I "think" there is a small difference in sheen, with merino having a tad more. It's hard to see in the picture. Without telling my husband and son anything, I asked them which swatch had more sheen. They both said the top merino had more.


Love both those leathers. Can't decide which one I like more. I think the Celeste and maybe because I already have a bag in cognac leather. Not a Massaccesi but a Belen Echandia which was made by Marco before he started his own line. It is one of the few BE bags I kept a Stockholm tote in cognac leather with caramel lining.


----------



## mkpurselover

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3476811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSD_Bags I received my swatches today! Merino in Celeste  is on the top, matte merino in cognac is on the bottom. I "think" there is a small difference in sheen, with merino having a tad more. It's hard to see in the picture. Without telling my husband and son anything, I asked them which swatch had more sheen. They both said the top merino had more.


I really  that Celeste color! On my wish list.


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> I really [emoji813][emoji813] that Celeste color! On my wish list.


The turquoise nappa is a little more green and saturated  and Celeste Merinos is more blue. Both are amazing.  I love my Minerva in Celeste. 






(Left-celeste, right nappa turquoise )


----------



## Cowumbut

Terrible lighting. I'll take a pic for comparison tomorrow.


----------



## Cowumbut

Here are the MM blacks I have. Right is black merinos, middle black vachetta and left crossbody strap is black nappa. First Taken with flash. Second without. Again terrible lighting dark and dreary today I'll try and take better ones. 










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Cowumbut said:


> The turquoise nappa is a little more green and saturated  and Celeste Merinos is more blue. Both are amazing.  I love my Minerva in Celeste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Left-celeste, right nappa turquoise )


Thank you for this! I've been wondering how similar these two colors are.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3476811
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSD_Bags I received my swatches today! Merino in Celeste  is on the top, matte merino in cognac is on the bottom. I "think" there is a small difference in sheen, with merino having a tad more. It's hard to see in the picture. Without telling my husband and son anything, I asked them which swatch had more sheen. They both said the top merino had more.



I didn't know that Celeste merinos is in stock. It was just a special offer before. I like that it has a bit of sheen. Thanks for posting!


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Off topic---I was just watching an episode of an HGTV show, "Caribbean Life". It featured a lady from Montreal, Canada. In the opening of the show, she said, "In Montreal, there is winter and summer. If you're not there that day, then you missed summer."  LOL!
> 
> @soramillay, I thought of you.
> What's your take on that comment?



We have an average-length summer, 3 months or so, during which it gets really hot. It's Spring and Fall we get shortchanged on. There is literally no Spring, the trees stay bare and brown until June. There is a distinct Fall but it's pretty short and it gets cold really fast, but I don't consider Winter as really being here until snow falls. I sure would like a Caribbean home to escape to!  



ajamy said:


> I've been using my midi-divina in rust vaccheta as my workbag for almost a year now.  I don't have a cross-body strap, and mostly carry it as a handbag, but find it OK as a shoulder bag.  I like the structured shape so it stands upright on my desk or in the front well of the car.
> 
> I had the zip replaced with magnets;  I tried an A4 hardback notebook in it this morning, it fits but you can't close the top.  The pocket on the front is a perfect size for an A5 notebook, which I normally use.
> 
> One small gripe - as the leather has softened, two faded spots have appeared on the bottom corners at the back.  This seems to be due to the leather stretching a bit, or some internal stitching pressing on it.
> 
> I've been wondering about getting a new one  in Nappa, can anyone tell me how that wears?  Also, I'd like the handle attachments to be a bit more decorative, like the signature "M" style on the new bags.



There are quite a lot of creases on my Divina on the back, and also on the magnetic flap pocket. That's the only issue I have, no corner wear or anything like that. I'm not sure if the creases have to do with how the stiffened nappa relaxes or maybe I just didn't store it well. In any case, I personally would avoid nappa but I know many here love the nappa and have had no issues with it. My favourite leather is the Africa.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> There are quite a lot of creases on my Divina on the back, and also on the magnetic flap pocket. That's the only issue I have, no corner wear or anything like that. I'm not sure if the creases have to do with how the stiffened nappa relaxes or maybe I just didn't store it well. In any case, I personally would avoid nappa but I know many here love the nappa and have had no issues with it. My favourite leather is the Africa.


I had creases at the side on my nappa Athena, I think it had something to do with the backing/padding they used.  None on the flap and other parts of that bag.  But nappa on less structured bag (surprisingly) works very well.  I can vouch for midi Selene in nappa!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I had creases at the side on my nappa Athena, I think it had something to do with the backing/padding they used.  None on the flap and other parts of that bag.  But nappa on less structured bag (surprisingly) works very well.  I can vouch for midi Selene in nappa!



Yes, I haven't noticed any creasing on the softer styles with nappa. It seems to work well in the styles without the backing. No creases in midi minerva or midi selene.


----------



## msd_bags

I received my swatches today. Knowing my penchant for structured bags, Colette also sent some in natural calf (the one used for Miss M). So I am gonna show the different leathers in black for those who may be wondering/interested. The last photo is taken nearer the light source in the ceiling. These are nighttime photos, so not really the best.

Merinos is matte so it doesn't reflect line.


----------



## msd_bags

Sora, could you review the natural calf please? Does it develop creases? Did Marco still use backing for your Little Miss M?


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Sora, could you review the natural calf please? Does it develop creases? Did Marco still use backing for your Little Miss M?



No creases on my Lil Miss M, it is still pretty perfect. I don't know if he uses backing. My concern about Miss M's design is the corners look like they will wear out over time, but so far so good. I've carried her about 10 times.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

can you take those photos in daylight tomorrow?


----------



## Odebdo

Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!

Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3477654
> 
> 
> Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!
> 
> Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!


Is the sale only on the 4 new Merinos? I was hoping it might include the other merinos as well.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3477654
> 
> 
> Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!
> 
> Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!


Oh goodness, I love all 4 new leathers...I am usually not a purple person but it is so gorgeous. Merinos is my favorite leather so far too. But I need to wait before I place another order.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3477654
> 
> 
> Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!
> 
> Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!


And I love your Angelica!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3477654
> 
> 
> Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!
> 
> Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!


Love your new black Vachetta Angelica you are right so beautiful.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oooohh , I might need a Selene midi in port! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Coastal jewel

just posted on facebook...  Another sale.  New merinos! 

Introducing Port, Dark Violet, Marine Blue & Dark Chocolate Merinos  In our happy world of Massaccesi, what are six of the most beautiful words???
Marco has been to the tannery!!!  
www.marcomassaccesi.it & click blog

...If you are craving deeply saturated Merinos leathers look no further for they are here!  Not only have these delicious Italian Merinos morsels arrived but they are packing a punch with an irresistible sale that will begin tomorrow!!!

Wednesday 9/28 & Thursday 9/29 any Massaccesi style is available in our new Port, Dark Violet, Marine Blue & Dark Chocolate Merinos.  They are gorgeous and quite rare with their deep saturation of color.

Sale details are as follows:
Purchase 1 MM handbag (over €200) ~ receive 10% off
Purchase 2 or more MM handbags (each over €200) ~ receive 20% off & free shipping

All orders may be emailed in care of colette@marcomassaccesi.it (due to the volume of email, confirmation replies may be delayed but will be forthcoming as soon as possible.)  See our blog for more information!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oops!  Looks  like someone already posted...


----------



## Juliemvis

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3475746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an earlier mod shot I took. The Angelica feels smaller to me than the Midi Divina despite the base measuring almost the same. I think it's because of the divider, and also because the lining goes straight up and down making a square shape, instead of the flared sides of the Divina which create more space. I don't have a crossbody shot but a few others have taken one I think. I prefer not to carry it crossbody because the handles don't fold down... it's more of a ladylike shopper to me, where Divina is more or a schlupper , but honestly for folders I would pick a real rectangular tote like what the Selene is.



Is that shark grey Angelica .. I'm getting close to making a order of a Angelica but it's so hard choosing which colour I want [emoji3]..


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Oops!  Looks  like someone already posted...



You posted the detail which I could not do on my phone so that is good!!

It does sound like the sale is these 4 colors of Merinos only though...fine by me...they are beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3477654
> 
> 
> Here is my black vachetta Angelica on her maiden voyage! So beautiful!
> 
> Did everyone see the blog about 4 new Merinos and a sale tomorrow and Thursday!! Port Merinos!!



Aaaah - stunning!


----------



## soramillay

Juliemvis said:


> Is that shark grey Angelica .. I'm getting close to making a order of a Angelica but it's so hard choosing which colour I want [emoji3]..



It's supposed to be pearl grey, but I do wonder myself if I might have received the shark grey because it does look a shade darker than the other pearl grey bags I have seen here, and matte rather than pearly.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> just posted on facebook...  Another sale.  New merinos!
> 
> Introducing Port, Dark Violet, Marine Blue & Dark Chocolate Merinos  In our happy world of Massaccesi, what are six of the most beautiful words???
> Marco has been to the tannery!!!
> www.marcomassaccesi.it & click blog
> 
> ...If you are craving deeply saturated Merinos leathers look no further for they are here!  Not only have these delicious Italian Merinos morsels arrived but they are packing a punch with an irresistible sale that will begin tomorrow!!!
> 
> Wednesday 9/28 & Thursday 9/29 any Massaccesi style is available in our new Port, Dark Violet, Marine Blue & Dark Chocolate Merinos.  They are gorgeous and quite rare with their deep saturation of color.
> 
> Sale details are as follows:
> Purchase 1 MM handbag (over €200) ~ receive 10% off
> Purchase 2 or more MM handbags (each over €200) ~ receive 20% off & free shipping
> 
> All orders may be emailed in care of colette@marcomassaccesi.it (due to the volume of email, confirmation replies may be delayed but will be forthcoming as soon as possible.)  See our blog for more information!



Beautiful new leathers!


----------



## Juliemvis

soramillay said:


> It's supposed to be pearl grey, but I do wonder myself if I might have received the shark grey because it does look a shade darker than the other pearl grey bags I have seen here, and matte rather than pearly.



Could you post any more mod shots of her pls or pm me if that is possible .and is that the smaller size Angelica X


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, how delicate is the Merinos leather? Is it similar to pebbled and wears like iron?  If I get caught in a sprinkle will I end up with spots?    TIA!


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> I finally had sometime time to take a few pictures of my latest MM purchases:
> 
> Iced taupe Africa Aphrodite (with a close up the color and texture)
> View attachment 3476055
> 
> View attachment 3476057
> 
> 
> Dark taupe vachetta in full size Selene (uncinched, cinched)
> View attachment 3476058
> 
> View attachment 3476061
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of pebbled taupe next to iced taupe Africa for comparison- the  slight metallic sheen of the iced taupe makes it one or two shades lighter than pebbled taupe
> View attachment 3476066
> 
> 
> I finally ordered a Zhoe. I was a little hesitant on the size because I usually like bigger bags. I was pleasantly surprised by how much it holds. In addition to the regular long strap, I also ordered a short handle strap so I could carry it in the handle for more dressier/professional occasions. I really like the look of the Zhoe with the short strap. I had the short strap made so it is adjustable.
> View attachment 3476073


That vachetta Selene is especially yummy!! Wow. And the Zhoe - interesting idea about the handles. What leather is that, by the way? Thanks!


----------



## soramillay

Juliemvis said:


> Could you post any more mod shots of her pls or pm me if that is possible .and is that the smaller size Angelica X



It's the original size, not the Rua. Is there a particular shot you want aside from the one I already posted? When I carry the bag next, I will see if I can take one. It's rainy this week though.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> No creases on my Lil Miss M, it is still pretty perfect. I don't know if he uses backing. My concern about Miss M's design is the corners look like they will wear out over time, but so far so good. I've carried her about 10 times.


Thanks for this review. I've always been curious about the Miss M line, but there are just so many other options...but limited funds.

Btw, at the time I ordered my light grey pebbled midi Minerva, the official color name was Light Grey. Marco said it was just very slightly different from Pearl Grey. I will try to compare my Light Grey bag with the swatch of Shark Grey when things are not so hectic.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> can you take those photos in daylight tomorrow?


Hi HBG. Sorry but I missed daylight. It was just so hectic earlier with traffic, then the external meeting that lasted for 5.5 hours, and then traffic again. Will try again tomorrow morning.


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Ladies, how delicate is the Merinos leather? Is it similar to pebbled and wears like iron?  If I get caught in a sprinkle will I end up with spots?    TIA!


I was worried about merinos leather because it is so soft but my soulmate doesn't have any signs of wear yet. I haven't used it a ton, bit I have traveled with it. No issues with rain (though it's black). I generally don't spray my bags. It's my favorite leather so far because it's soft and lightweight.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

Agree on merinos.  I have a soulmate midi in black merinos and used it all last winter.  No wear on mine, and  I dont really pamper my bags...  Love the weight of it.


----------



## pbnjam

Ahh port merino! Just in time for Fall. I love merinos - light and durable.


----------



## carterazo

Thanks ladies!

Does anyone have non - black merino bags?


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> That vachetta Selene is especially yummy!! Wow. And the Zhoe - interesting idea about the handles. What leather is that, by the way? Thanks!



The Zhoe is in the dark taupe vachetta.


----------



## mkpurselover

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooohh , I might need a Selene midi in port! Thanks for the heads up!


Me too!  Darn you Marco, these colors are gorgeous!  I want port and violet and blue!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> We have an average-length summer, 3 months or so, during which it gets really hot. It's Spring and Fall we get shortchanged on. There is literally no Spring, the trees stay bare and brown until June. There is a distinct Fall but it's pretty short and it gets cold really fast, but I don't consider Winter as really being here until snow falls. I sure would like a Caribbean home to escape to!



We almost booked a cruise from Boston to Montreal for next June, but there was some dissent in my family. We booked a cruise to the eastern Caribbean instead. 

I would still like to visit Montreal someday. Sounds like early summer would be the best time since spring and fall sound like hit or miss for the tourist.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> A beige merinos would be beautiful. I keep going back to look at TenKrat's Capuccino Daphne. Love that color too. It's pebbled leather, I believe.


Yes, it's pebbled. I love the cappuccino because it's not a very common color.


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> We almost booked a cruise from Boston to Montreal for next June, but there was some dissent in my family. We booked a cruise to the eastern Caribbean instead.
> 
> I would still like to visit Montreal someday. Sounds like early summer would be the best time since spring and fall sound like hit or miss for the tourist.



June is a terrific time to come! The restaurants all open up for alfresco dining, entire streets shut down for weekend bazaars, and there's one festival after another (the most famous are the Jazz festival and the Just For Laughs comedy festival which attracts big comedy stars like Seinfeld, Louis CK and Mindy Kaling). And it won't be too hot, that's usually July.


----------



## mkpurselover

carterazo said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have non - black merino bags?


I have a jade merinos Angelica.  Beautiful color!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies, how delicate is the Merinos leather? Is it similar to pebbled and wears like iron?  If I get caught in a sprinkle will I end up with spots?    TIA!


I have a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. Merinos is not as delicate as it looks. I think it's almost as hardy as pebbled leather. 

I haven't been caught in the rain with this bag yet. So, I did a quick test for you. I took a Q-tip cotton swab, wetted it, and then dabbed little drops of water onto a small section of the bottom of the bag. 

As you can see, the drops look like they bead up. So, it seems that if you wipe the water off immediately, the leather will be fine. 

A few drops soaked in to the leather (bottom most dark spots).  I left them alone. They disappeared after five minutes. 

So, the merinos is not a fussy leather. 

Water drops (I wiped the top ones off, and two drops soaked in, which I left alone.)



Water drops disappeared.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> June is a terrific time to come! The restaurants all open up for alfresco dining, entire streets shut down for weekend bazaars, and there's one festival after another (the most famous are the Jazz festival and the Just For Laughs comedy festival which attracts big comedy stars like Seinfeld, Louis CK and Mindy Kaling). And it won't be too hot, that's usually July.


Thanks for the tips.  I will cut and paste this info on my iPhone Notes.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> I have a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. Merinos is not as delicate as it looks. I think it's almost as hardy as pebbled leather.
> 
> I haven't been caught in the rain with this bag yet. So, I did a quick test for you. I took a Q-tip cotton swab, wetted it, and then dabbed little drops of water onto a small section of the bottom of the bag.
> 
> As you can see, the drops look like they bead up. So, it seems that if you wipe the water off immediately, the leather will be fine.
> 
> A few drops soaked in to the leather (bottom most dark spots).  I left them alone. They disappeared after five minutes.
> 
> So, the merinos is not a fussy leather.
> 
> Water drops (I wiped the top ones off, and two drops soaked in, which I left alone.)
> View attachment 3478732
> 
> 
> Water drops disappeared.
> View attachment 3478733



How brave are you... [emoji23]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I just ordered my first Massaccesi! I'm getting the Soulmate midi in port merinos, so excited!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, how delicate is the Merinos leather? Is it similar to pebbled and wears like iron?  If I get caught in a sprinkle will I end up with spots?    TIA!


I have a black Merino midi Selene and I have had no issues with it. It is light and wears well. I love the merino leather because of the weight. Although I love the look of vachetta I know it will be too heavy for me.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi! I'm getting the Soulmate midi in port merinos, so excited!


How exciting I love the midi Soulmate and I think it will be stunning in the new port merino. Cannot wait to see your lovely MM purchase.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I have a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. Merinos is not as delicate as it looks. I think it's almost as hardy as pebbled leather.
> 
> I haven't been caught in the rain with this bag yet. So, I did a quick test for you. I took a Q-tip cotton swab, wetted it, and then dabbed little drops of water onto a small section of the bottom of the bag.
> 
> As you can see, the drops look like they bead up. So, it seems that if you wipe the water off immediately, the leather will be fine.
> 
> A few drops soaked in to the leather (bottom most dark spots).  I left them alone. They disappeared after five minutes.
> 
> So, the merinos is not a fussy leather.
> 
> Water drops (I wiped the top ones off, and two drops soaked in, which I left alone.)
> View attachment 3478732
> 
> 
> Water drops disappeared.
> View attachment 3478733



Oh my goodness, tenKrat, thank you so much!!!!  You really know your Massaccesi leathers!  You are so generous with your knowledge and pictures.  Thank you!


----------



## Juliemvis

Using my mini Divina today


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Hoping someone can shed light on this invoice. With the exchange rate to the US, my purchase should be $341. My credit card does not charge foreign transaction fees, so why is the invoice $350. What am I missing?


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3479378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can shed light on this invoice. With the exchange rate to the US, my purchase should be $341. My credit card does not charge foreign transaction fees, so why is the invoice $350. What am I missing?


Didn't you receive a Paypal Invoice from Massaccesi?  You just need to pay through that Invoice.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Didn't you receive a Paypal Invoice from Massaccesi?  You just need to pay through that Invoice.


So PayPal said they charged a payment conversion fee of 2.5 % since my money is not in euros. I had no idea.


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3479378
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping someone can shed light on this invoice. With the exchange rate to the US, my purchase should be $341. My credit card does not charge foreign transaction fees, so why is the invoice $350. What am I missing?


I got $350. 304/.8680. The 293 is the net that MM actually receives after deducting his PayPal fees.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> So PayPal said they charged a payment conversion fee of 2.5 % since my money is not in euros. I had no idea.


Oh, I think I understand now that I look up the current dollar to Euro conversion. It looks like they aren't giving you as many Euros per dollar, .8680 instead of .89,  as a fee for paying with dollars instead of Euros. PayPal loves their fees...

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> So PayPal said they charged a payment conversion fee of 2.5 % since my money is not in euros. I had no idea.


Sorry, I realized I am not familiar with this. My Paypal is linked to a credit card that can take foreign currency charges (btw I'm not in the US).  My experience is that my credit card's foreign exchange charge is much better than Paypal's so I charge in foreign currency and let my card do the conversion, not Paypal.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Sorry, I realized I am not familiar with this. My Paypal is linked to a credit card that can take foreign currency charges (btw I'm not in the US).  My experience is that my credit card's foreign exchange charge is much better than Paypal's so I charge in foreign currency and let my card do the conversion, not Paypal.


That sounds like a neat feature to have.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> We almost booked a cruise from Boston to Montreal for next June, but there was some dissent in my family. We booked a cruise to the eastern Caribbean instead.
> 
> I would still like to visit Montreal someday. Sounds like early summer would be the best time since spring and fall sound like hit or miss for the tourist.


DD and I really enjoyed Montreal last Thanksgiving. We were looking to avoid the American holiday entirely, so it was really fun! However, they had succumbed to American tastes by having Black Friday sales, even though Thursday was not a holiday, LOL. Montreal is awesome.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> I have a cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. Merinos is not as delicate as it looks. I think it's almost as hardy as pebbled leather.
> 
> I haven't been caught in the rain with this bag yet. So, I did a quick test for you. I took a Q-tip cotton swab, wetted it, and then dabbed little drops of water onto a small section of the bottom of the bag.
> 
> As you can see, the drops look like they bead up. So, it seems that if you wipe the water off immediately, the leather will be fine.
> 
> A few drops soaked in to the leather (bottom most dark spots).  I left them alone. They disappeared after five minutes.
> 
> So, the merinos is not a fussy leather.
> 
> Water drops (I wiped the top ones off, and two drops soaked in, which I left alone.)
> View attachment 3478732
> 
> 
> Water drops disappeared.
> View attachment 3478733


Wow, you are a brave experimenter!! Thanks for the info. I have not been caught in the rain with my merinos midi zip Selene
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3479471


----------



## momasaurus

I love the merinos leather. Light but tough.


----------



## momasaurus

Devyn Danielle said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi! I'm getting the Soulmate midi in port merinos, so excited!


Awesome! I'm just not brave enough to order without seeing the leather color IRL. But I definitely have my eye on port. Can't wait to see your bag!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Sorry, I realized I am not familiar with this. My Paypal is linked to a credit card that can take foreign currency charges (btw I'm not in the US).  My experience is that my credit card's foreign exchange charge is much better than Paypal's so I charge in foreign currency and let my card do the conversion, not Paypal.


I really need to find out how to do this because Paypal foreign currency conversion is absolutely crazy. They charge way more than Credit card companies.


----------



## gack

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3479474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the merinos leather. Light but tough.


 
and gorgeousssss


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> DD and I really enjoyed Montreal last Thanksgiving. We were looking to avoid the American holiday entirely, so it was really fun! However, they had succumbed to American tastes by having Black Friday sales, even though Thursday was not a holiday, LOL. Montreal is awesome.



I love having both Black Friday sales and Boxing Week sales! We need them too, since we have the highest sales tax in North America


----------



## carterazo

momasaurus said:


> View attachment 3479474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the merinos leather. Light but tough.


What a gorgeous contrast!


----------



## cucomelon5

Does anyone have comparison pics of the Zhoe vs. the mini Zhoe?  I'm trying to decide between the two but I'm not sure which one to go with!


----------



## Odebdo

cucomelon5 said:


> Does anyone have comparison pics of the Zhoe vs. the mini Zhoe?  I'm trying to decide between the two but I'm not sure which one to go with!



I have all 3 Zhoes and took pictures but never posted them....

Mini Zhoe in plum pebbled, regular Zhoe in Blue Africa, Zhoe Legend in Sauro Tam Vachetta

View attachment 3479820


View attachment 3479821


----------



## Odebdo

I posted the wrong picture above and edited but my phone is still showing the one that cuts the mini out....so posting the right one here, so sorry if it duplicates.


----------



## Odebdo

So who ordered what in the sale?

I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I posted the wrong picture above and edited but my phone is still showing the one that cuts the mini out....so posting the right one here, so sorry if it duplicates.
> 
> View attachment 3479822


Does the mini zhoe feel a good bit bigger than the Phoebe? The dimensions aren't too far off.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cucomelon5

Odebdo said:


> I posted the wrong picture above and edited but my phone is still showing the one that cuts the mini out....so posting the right one here, so sorry if it duplicates.
> 
> View attachment 3479822



Thank you so much, these pictures are so helpful!

Do you find that you can fit a lot more in the regular Zhoe as compared to the mini Zhoe?  Which of these 3 do you find yourself reaching for the most often?  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.



That sounds beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Oh my goodness, tenKrat, thank you so much!!!!  You really know your Massaccesi leathers!  You are so generous with your knowledge and pictures.  Thank you!


You're welcome. It's no problem for me to talk about one of the pleasures in my life, leather handbags, when I can.


----------



## tenKrat

cucomelon5 said:


> Do you find that you can fit a lot more in the regular Zhoe as compared to the mini Zhoe?  Which of these 3 do you find yourself reaching for the most often?  Thanks!


I have a Zhoe, and to me, it's a great size. Not too big and not too small. It's better to have a little more room in your bag than not enough.


----------



## Odebdo

To me, the mini Zhoe is definitely bigger than a Phoebe. When I carry  that I normally just have cards in the slots, my phone, lip gloss etc. I could carry a small wallet in mini Z and my phone and a pouch etc. I think the flair on the sides makes it seem bigger.

I honestly have not carried my regular Zhoe. I have carried the Legend and mini. I love the Legend, which I did the TenKrat modification of adding a zipper to the center compartment which I love on this style so only the 2 slip pockets are open. 

Regular Zhoe is a great size...I plan to use it when my life is not as toddler centered as it is now with 2 year old twins. 

If you want a easy light weekend or evening out bag...Mini Z is your girl...if you need a full size handbag...regular Z and Z Legend will surprise you at how much can fit. Check out the reference thread as I know TenKrat took lots of pics of both those and what they fit!

Hope that helps!


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.



I caved: ordered angel in port and Minerva with longer flap in deep violet


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?


I ordered an Aura in the dark chocolate merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, and standard dark grey lining. I requested four feet for the bottom of the bag.


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.



I caved as well! I haven't been around much because I've been trying to be good, but I do check in here and there to see the reveals. When I saw the Facebook post about the leather though and saw the Dark Violet ... I. COULD. NOT. RESIST. That colour (from the photo) looks SO beautiful. So I ordered a Soulmate Midi. And then later that day I started thinking about how nice the Marine swatch looked and talked myself in believing that by spending a bit more money I was actually saving money. Well, technically I am saving money, but I'm also spending more. haha! Purse logic. So I ended up sending another order in for a Soulmate Midi in the Marine. So excited!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> ...regular Z and Z Legend will surprise you at how much can fit. Check out the reference thread as I know TenKrat took lots of pics of both those and what they fit!



I use regular Z for everyday and Z Legend for both everyday and travel. The latter is my best travel handbag, hands down. I just sling her across my shoulder, and she's a little workhorse carrying my essentials plus a little more, e.g., maps, slim guidebooks. She is *so much* better-looking and more stylish than the nylon messenger/cross-body bags that are ubiquitous. 

I used to carry a very nice MZ Wallace messenger, but my trusty rust  vachetta Z Legend has kicked her to the closet. I admit that the MZ W bag is superior organization-wise with all the pockets.  But, to me, beautiful leather with less pockets trumps nylon and multiple pockets all day long.


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> I caved: ordered angel in port and Minerva with longer flap in deep violet


Oh, man...the port Angel will be divine...


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> I caved as well! I haven't been around much because I've been trying to be good, but I do check in here and there to see the reveals. When I saw the Facebook post about the leather though and saw the Dark Violet ... I. COULD. NOT. RESIST. That colour (from the photo) looks SO beautiful. So I ordered a Soulmate Midi. And then later that day I started thinking about how nice the Marine swatch looked and talked myself in believing that by spending a bit more money I was actually saving money. Well, technically I am saving money, but I'm also spending more. haha! Purse logic. So I ended up sending another order in for a Soulmate Midi in the Marine. So excited!



Good to see you Moonstarr!! Beautiful choices! I would have loved something in the violet and marine! 

Sounds like we will be having some wonderful reveals over the next little bit as these new Merinos lovelies find their ways to us courtesy of the Massaccesi elves!


----------



## tenKrat

Moonstarr said:


> And then later that day I started thinking about how nice the Marine swatch looked and talked myself in believing that by spending a bit more money I was actually saving money. Well, technically I am saving money, but I'm also spending more. haha! Purse logic.



I like your purse logic.


----------



## momasaurus

gack said:


> and gorgeousssss


Thank you!!


----------



## momasaurus

carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous contrast!


Thank you! I am a sucker for bright linings.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi! I'm getting the Soulmate midi in port merinos, so excited!


Cool...I was wondering what you were going to choose...this will be a wonderful first MM bag. The Soulmate is especially gorgeous in merinos leather. And, the port is such a great color.


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> I posted the wrong picture above and edited but my phone is still showing the one that cuts the mini out....so posting the right one here, so sorry if it duplicates.
> 
> View attachment 3479822


Super helpful pix. So glad some of us have really comprehensive collections!


----------



## mkpurselover

Devyn Danielle said:


> So PayPal said they charged a payment conversion fee of 2.5 % since my money is not in euros. I had no idea.


Yea, PayPal charges fees for all sorts of things.


----------



## anabg

Odebdo said:


> Just an FYI...many of you received the key fob gift with the Sauro tan vachetta Soulmate bespoke a while back, well, I loved that one and wondered if Marco would make me one in a black Vachetta with silver to match my Angelica so I asked...and he will, and these can be ordered for 24€ (Is that the Euro sign? The price is in Euros)
> 
> Anyways, I am super happy to get another so I asked if I could share this and got the ok from
> Colette. Nice to get in a favorite leather!
> 
> Here is a picture of mine in case anyone is not sure what I am talking about....it is on my apple green pebbled Flora which is my current wallet.
> 
> View attachment 3465946



This is great news. I gave mine to my mom because she liked it...  I always regretted it a bit.


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.


I shouldn't have, but like @Moonstarr, I saw that violet and caved! Getting another zip midi Selene in deep violet with all silver hardware and lining


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really wanted a port midi divina for a burgundy autumn school  tote.... But I just need to be good and wait. I haven't gotten my river selene midi zip yet or another custom handmade bag I ordered from Dalle Mie Mani, so I need to be patient, then after I get those maybe I'll have a better idea of what I need to add to my closet next. 
I haven't been totally good though ; I just went to the store and decided on an ipad pro 9.7 with accessories to switch to paperless for grad school. Honestly I cannot deal with printing out hundreds of pages of book chapters and articles each week that my professors share with us online -and carrying them around. heavy! I'll switch to a5 sized notebooks for when i want to handwrite and this means all my daily stuff will fit into angel midi!


----------



## soramillay

I love that nude pebbled they just added, it's gorgeous. Makes me look at the Divina in a whole new way


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> I love that nude pebbled they just added, it's gorgeous. Makes me look at the Divina in a whole new way


Are there photos?
Remember the divina side pockets would not be more pliable in pebbled than nappa right?


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are there photos?
> Remember the divina side pockets would not be more pliable in pebbled than nappa right?



I think they would be. Pebbled seems much softer to me than the nappa. Maybe I will ask them not to use backing if I order another, not that I'm planning to! And you'll love the ipad pro, my DH has one and he barely even touches his macbook anymore.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a swatch of nappa and it's about as floppy and pliable as merinos. I don't have yet a swatch of pebbled to compare but isn't Africa kind of like a metallic pebbled? And it is kind of stiff.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.


That sounds amazing. I love the port a lot what a rich color. It will be a fabulous bag.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I caved as well! I haven't been around much because I've been trying to be good, but I do check in here and there to see the reveals. When I saw the Facebook post about the leather though and saw the Dark Violet ... I. COULD. NOT. RESIST. That colour (from the photo) looks SO beautiful. So I ordered a Soulmate Midi. And then later that day I started thinking about how nice the Marine swatch looked and talked myself in believing that by spending a bit more money I was actually saving money. Well, technically I am saving money, but I'm also spending more. haha! Purse logic. So I ended up sending another order in for a Soulmate Midi in the Marine. So excited!


Hi Moonstarr I have missed seeing you around. I am also trying to be good. I have been living vicariously through everyone's  new bags. Although I really want an Aura in plum. I am saving up like crazy. I no longer have a bag slush fund now that I am retired.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a swatch of nappa and it's about as floppy and pliable as merinos. I don't have yet a swatch of pebbled to compare but isn't Africa kind of like a metallic pebbled? And it is kind of stiff.



Yeah I've seen how pliable nappa is in the soulmate, but it's not at all in the structured bag. Think it has to do with the stiffening material they use. So confusing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really wanted a port midi divina for a burgundy autumn school  tote.... But I just need to be good and wait. I haven't gotten my river selene midi zip yet or another custom handmade bag I ordered from Dalle Mie Mani, so I need to be patient, then after I get those maybe I'll have a better idea of what I need to add to my closet next.
> I haven't been totally good though ; I just went to the store and decided on an ipad pro 9.7 with accessories to switch to paperless for grad school. Honestly I cannot deal with printing out hundreds of pages of book chapters and articles each week that my professors share with us online -and carrying them around. heavy! I'll switch to a5 sized notebooks for when i want to handwrite and this means all my daily stuff will fit into angel midi!



Good for you! I adore my ipad. It was so helpful for school. It does lighten the load.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> So who ordered what in the sale?
> 
> I caved and got a Minnie (Midi Minerva) in the port Merinos with a longer flap.





clu0984 said:


> I caved: ordered angel in port and Minerva with longer flap in deep violet



I'll be excited to see some Merinos Minervas! Interested to see the slouch. I may need one of these in my life.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I love that nude pebbled they just added, it's gorgeous. Makes me look at the Divina in a whole new way



So do I. Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I think they would be. Pebbled seems much softer to me than the nappa. Maybe I will ask them not to use backing if I order another, not that I'm planning to! And you'll love the ipad pro, my DH has one and he barely even touches his macbook anymore.



Fyi, I asked Colette if it's possible to make the Midi Divina without backing and she said yes. However the seams on the bag mean it will still have some structure. I have a pebbled Midi Divina and I still find the pockets tough to access. I love everything else about it, so I will get one without backing at some point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a swatch of nappa and it's about as floppy and pliable as merinos. I don't have yet a swatch of pebbled to compare but isn't Africa kind of like a metallic pebbled? And it is kind of stiff.



I find Africa to be thicker and a bit stiffer than pebbled. The texture pattern is larger too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Good for you! I adore my ipad. It was so helpful for school. It does lighten the load.


Thanks for the input! I was sold by the pen and keyboard accessories and that you can split screen multitask, so I can handwrite notes directly on the pdf article, Circle things, whatever, and in the same time have notes or word open and handwrite or type up a text right next to it. Yay!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I really need to find out how to do this because Paypal foreign currency conversion is absolutely crazy. They charge way more than Credit card companies.



I hope my recollection is correct, I think Paypal asks me how I want the currency charged. I'm not sure if it has something to do with the setting of the card company.

---
Btw ladies, can't wait to see reveals of your orders!! Exciting times! [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm imagining how much I  might like a black vaccheta midi divina with firm backing removed and no or light backing only. The vaccheta stands up nicely without so it would possibly have just the amount of structure I need without the extra stiff backing.....


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I'll be excited to see some Merinos Minervas! Interested to see the slouch. I may need one of these in my life.


Me, too!  I don't recall seeing any merinos Minervas here...


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm imagining how much I  might like a black vaccheta midi divina with firm backing removed and no or light backing only. The vaccheta stands up nicely without so it would possibly have just the amount of structure I need without the extra stiff backing.....


Sounds like a good plan. 

I wore my rust vachetta Divina Midi all week full of stuff, which I did on purpose. I thought the weight of it all would be unbearable, but surprisingly, it was not. Of course, it felt heavy, but it was okay. I didn't get any shoulder aches. 

But, I will say that I would definitely not do a full size Divina in vachetta. 

BTW, I have a straight-up vachetta DM. I didn't make a special request for modifications on the backing.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I have a pebbled Midi Divina and I still find the pockets tough to access.


I've been sticking my hand down in those side pockets and wriggling it around to loosen them up. It seems to have worked a little. But, really, so far all I can put in those pockets are tissues, receipts, pens (with caps, of course), and little bits of stuff.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I don't have conversion charges when I use pay pal  (at least I don't think so)  I'm in USA


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> I've been sticking my hand down in those side pockets and wriggling it around to loosen them up. It seems to have worked a little. But, really, so far all I can put in those pockets are tissues, receipts, pens (with caps, of course), and little bits of stuff.


That's really so odd that such a bad design element would sneak through the obviously very well thought out/executed production strategy of massaccesi. 
Can I just say that I fantasize about many of you destashing your MM collections and me being there to snatch up several? 
I bought the ipad pro with accessories today and I honestly was thinking 'this is like 3 bags! Argggggghh!' But it was a school device from my mom as an early Christmas gift, so it's not like she was offering that or bags. And my sane self wants the productivity device for grad school. However, the purse monster version of me just wants ALL THE BAGS. Allofthem.
I really need to face that there is only one more bag in 2016 and that will be Christmas gift from DH (he just doesn't know it yet) and I need to wait until next month before deciding what it will be, and stop daydreaming for a bit!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I've been sticking my hand down in those side pockets and wriggling it around to loosen them up. It seems to have worked a little. But, really, so far all I can put in those pockets are tissues, receipts, pens (with caps, of course), and little bits of stuff.



Same here.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That's really so odd that such a bad design element would sneak through the obviously very well thought out/executed production strategy of massaccesi.


The more I look at the bag, the more convinced I am that the side pockets are meant to be more aesthetic than functional. I try to visualize the bag without the side pockets, and I think it would look off. The side pockets seem  to provide visual balance to the large envelope pocket on the front. That's my take.


----------



## msd_bags

My long overdue daylight black swatch comparison photo: (took 2 sets of daytime photos at 2 areas of the house)


----------



## msd_bags

Another one


----------



## mkpurselover

Who's dark taupe Vachetta Arianna is on fb?  With silver hardware, yea!


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> Who's dark taupe Vachetta Arianna is on fb?  With silver hardware, yea!


I think it's mine *sigh* I'm in love!  Iced olive angel received will post pics as soon as I get a chance. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene shipped! Should be here next week. Looking forward to this one. I love this color in bags for some odd reason.


----------



## Cowumbut

Cowumbut said:


> I think it's mine *sigh* I'm in love!  Iced olive angel received will post pics as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


It is mine!!! Colette confirmed it along with my shipping notice!!! Woo!


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> My Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene shipped! Should be here next week. Looking forward to this one. I love this color in bags for some odd reason.


I love that pebbled leather....can't wait to see it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> It is mine!!! Colette confirmed it along with my shipping notice!!! Woo!



Can't wait to see this one...that leather is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SilverFilly

I can't wait to see all of your beautiful bags!  I'm hoping to order one before the end of the year.  Thanks to everyone who has posted photos of their bags, it's so helpful in making decisions!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> My Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene shipped! Should be here next week. Looking forward to this one. I love this color in bags for some odd reason.


Mine too! My river vaccheta midi selene zip that I ordered the same day as you that is.


----------



## BlueCherry

A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?

Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


----------



## Coastal jewel

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


Yes!  I do like the middle compartment.  Im not as "organized" as some, so I find it a great place to put thinner stuff esp. when traveling, then will throw my wallet/ checkbook on one of the other sides... Leaving the "other" side from more stuff!  I ordered my first Aphrodite which looks to be similar in size without the middle compartment.  I will see how well I can manage that one.  Can't wait for it's arrival!   I also love selene midi it does not have the middle compartment.  I do have occasional "loss" issues with that one....


----------



## thedseer

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


I like it. Between the zipper pocket and providing separation in the bag, I feel like it helps it from being too much of a black hole (especially with the full size  soulmate).

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


I have it removed on every bag. I would prefer to have the larger compartment and place a purse organizer at the bottom than have chopped up interior space. I don't like centre compartments though on any bag. They drive me nutty because using them takes up weird spaces inside the bag as well. Just my opinion.  Hope that helps. And I have a Soulmate from the sample sale that has the centre compartment so I have tried it. That being said, the soulmate is a large bag so with the centre compartment zipped and unused it makes a good divider for baby vs. Mom stuff.


----------



## BlueCherry

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes!  I do like the middle compartment.  Im not as "organized" as some, so I find it a great place to put thinner stuff esp. when traveling, then will throw my wallet/ checkbook on one of the other sides... Leaving the "other" side from more stuff!  I ordered my first Aphrodite which looks to be similar in size without the middle compartment.  I will see how well I can manage that one.  Can't wait for it's arrival!   I also love selene midi it does not have the middle compartment.  I do have occasional "loss" issues with that one....



It looks like it's a great idea to help organise you then. I don't carry much loose stuff in my soulmate but whatever I want in it I can guarantee I'm fishing in the wrong side. Aphrodite is gorgeous, it was my first MM bag. PS loss issues [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



thedseer said:


> I like it. Between the zipper pocket and providing separation in the bag, I feel like it helps it from being too much of a black hole (especially with the full size  soulmate).
> 
> Seems the larger size would definitely need it then.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





Cowumbut said:


> I have it removed on every bag. I would prefer to have the larger compartment and place a purse organizer at the bottom than have chopped up interior space. I don't like centre compartments though on any bag. They drive me nutty because using them takes up weird spaces inside the bag as well. Just my opinion.  Hope that helps. And I have a Soulmate from the sample sale that has the centre compartment so I have tried it. That being said, the soulmate is a large bag so with the centre compartment zipped and unused it makes a good divider for baby vs. Mom stuff.



I must admit my divider is aggravating me a bit. It shouldn't have come with a divider but it did and I think I should stress no divider next time. 


Thanks ladies for your input [emoji179]


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


One more thought on the centre divider, I don't like the snaps. ..if I did ever get one I'd ask for the sewn in hidden magnets. I found I caught my hand or something on it more than I liked. Yes, I'm picky. Thank goodness for Marco!


----------



## BlueCherry

Cowumbut said:


> One more thought on the centre divider, I don't like the snaps. ..if I did ever get one I'd ask for the sewn in hidden magnets. I found I caught my hand or something on it more than I liked. Yes, I'm picky. Thank goodness for Marco!



Thanks Cowumbut, I can be picky after the event then know not to chose that option again.  I don't mind the snaps really as i rarely use them, hardly ever close my bags. I "think" I wouldn't like magnets for this reason if the bag kept fastening. Have to think on that one now as I'm ready to order a second Soulmate.


----------



## Cowumbut

BigCherry said:


> Thanks Cowumbut, I can be picky after the event then know not to chose that option again.  I don't mind the snaps really as i rarely use them, hardly ever close my bags. I "think" I wouldn't like magnets for this reason if the bag kept fastening. Have to think on that one now as I'm ready to order a second Soulmate.


That's a fair point with them always closing on you. I think Colette ordered one without snaps at all.


----------



## LuvAllBags

If I ever order another Soulmate, I will go no snaps. It sits close under the arm anyway, and I like easier access.


----------



## Coastal jewel

The wonderful thing w MM is that we can make these changes!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

And I get so many ideas from you ladies


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers



I don't have mine anymore but I did like the divider because it gave me a secure place to put electronics like my iPad that I wouldn't otherwise carry in an open top bag. My true preference is top zip closure though, so I like to opt for that and no divider whenever possible.


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers


I love the middle compartment. I put my wallet and check book and credit card holder in that compartment. I put everything else in the other two compartments. I love the fact that the middle compartment is secure. I often put a Penelope with other stuff in the other compartment.

I find it such a great bag for organization having 3 compartments.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I keep obsessing about the pearl grey pebbled leather. I can't wait to see the swatch in real life when my bag gets here! Those of you who have the pearl grey pebbled, can you take an action shot of it next time you happen to carry it?


----------



## DesigningStyle

BigCherry said:


> A question for the soulmate owners.... do you like a middle compartment?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new reveals, especially any in the newest merino leathers



I hate it!  Had I known there was this weird, middle zip compartment I would have had them make mine without it.  I have the Deep Blue Africa Midi Soulmate and will be letting it go since it bothers me.  Once I sell it, I will order one without the middle zip compartment.  Although, I don't think the gorgeous Deep Blue Africa leather is available.


----------



## BlueCherry

DesigningStyle said:


> I hate it!  Had I known there was this weird, middle zip compartment I would have had them make mine without it.  I have the Deep Blue Africa Midi Soulmate and will be letting it go since it bothers me.  Once I sell it, I will order one without the middle zip compartment.  Although, I don't think the gorgeous Deep Blue Africa leather is available.



That would be such a shame to let it go if the leather is no longer available. Have you asked Marco if he might remove it for you?


----------



## Amethystgirl

mkpurselover said:


> Ooh, cameo rose Angelica would be beautiful.  No on has purchased a full size c. rose bag, please do!
> As for me, I am now on ban island!!  I am having car issues, no more goodies for me for a while.  Fortunately, I have all I need for fall/winter



I purchased a cameo rose midi Soulmate when the merinos were first introduced. It is a stunning colour, and I get compliments on the bag whenever I wear it. I absolute adore my Soulmate, and the leather is smooshy and scrumptious.


----------



## gack

She's quite a pretty lady


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I purchased a cameo rose midi Soulmate when the merinos were first introduced. It is a stunning colour, and I get compliments on the bag whenever I wear it. I absolute adore my Soulmate, and the leather is smooshy and scrumptious.
> View attachment 3486302
> 
> View attachment 3486303


Yum! Beautiful...


----------



## LuvAllBags

DesigningStyle said:


> I hate it!  Had I known there was this weird, middle zip compartment I would have had them make mine without it.  I have the Deep Blue Africa Midi Soulmate and will be letting it go since it bothers me.  Once I sell it, I will order one without the middle zip compartment.  Although, I don't think the gorgeous Deep Blue Africa leather is available.



Did you ask Colette? I thought it was currently available.


----------



## Cowumbut

DesigningStyle said:


> I hate it!  Had I known there was this weird, middle zip compartment I would have had them make mine without it.  I have the Deep Blue Africa Midi Soulmate and will be letting it go since it bothers me.  Once I sell it, I will order one without the middle zip compartment.  Although, I don't think the gorgeous Deep Blue Africa leather is available.


Deep Blue should be in stock,  they've got it listed under some of the bags online. It's an amazing leather. Hope yu get your dream bag.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Awe thanks ladies.  It is not cost effective to return for alterations.  I have a closet full of bags (Hermes to no name) so this is not the end all for me!  As much as I hate that middle compartment...I may try to make it work this F/W!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love!!!!!!
Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river. 
Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728



Just gorgeous! Love the lining and is that gold hardware? So pretty. Even more excited to get my Taupe now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Just gorgeous! Love the lining and is that gold hardware? So pretty. Even more excited to get my Taupe now!


Yes pale gold hardware!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

With the Soulmate, do you have to tell them no snaps? I specified "no magnetic closure." They won't automatically replace that with snaps, will they?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Just gorgeous! Love the lining and is that gold hardware? So pretty. Even more excited to get my Taupe now!


I copied you and got the back pocket . So surprised to see that it's leather inside the exterior pocket; I would have thought they would replace the hidden vaccheta with lilac lining to save on weight.


----------



## thedseer

My Star shipped!!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I copied you and got the back pocket . So surprised to see that it's leather inside the exterior pocket; I would have thought they would replace the hidden vaccheta with lilac lining to save on weight.



Is that pocket functional? I truly hope so...I need that extra pocket for this style to meet my needs just a tiny bit better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> My Star shipped!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



I look very forward to seeing this one!


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> I purchased a cameo rose midi Soulmate when the merinos were first introduced. It is a stunning colour, and I get compliments on the bag whenever I wear it. I absolute adore my Soulmate, and the leather is smooshy and scrumptious.
> View attachment 3486302
> 
> View attachment 3486303


Beautiful! Thanks for reminding me of your full size cameo rose


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> With the Soulmate, do you have to tell them no snaps? I specified "no magnetic closure." They won't automatically replace that with snaps, will they?



That is how I order mine and it comes with no closure at all. You can always email Colette to make 100% sure.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I copied you and got the back pocket . So surprised to see that it's leather inside the exterior pocket; I would have thought they would replace the hidden vaccheta with lilac lining to save on weight.



Can you post a picture of the added pocket? You are the first to get it on this style!

Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Lovely selene midi[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## HermesHope

I am getting very excited as I have just heard today that my first ever swatches are on their way from Italy. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice further up the thread.

I can't wait to see, feel and smell the leather - bet it will be hard to choose the leather type and colour. I am almost certain that I will go for a midi zip Selene.

BTW, am very impressed with Colettes emails and quick responses so far


----------



## Odebdo

HermesHope said:


> I am getting very excited as I have just heard today that my first ever swatches are on their way from Italy. Thanks to those of you who gave me advice further up the thread.
> 
> I can't wait to see, feel and smell the leather - bet it will be hard to choose the leather type and colour. I am almost certain that I will go for a midi zip Selene.
> 
> BTW, am very impressed with Colettes emails and quick responses so far



What swatches are you getting? It is exciting to plot a bag!!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes pale gold hardware!!



Love everything about your bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728



This is making me rethink a vacchetta midi selene. It is really stunning. I'm just not sure what color I'd want to get. I love, love brown vacchetta leathers...off to peruse the site and blog!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Shipping notice!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes please post pic of the back pocket.  I think im in love.


----------



## mkpurselover

LuvAllBags said:


> This is making me rethink a vacchetta midi selene. It is really stunning. I'm just not sure what color I'd want to get. I love, love brown vacchetta leathers...off to peruse the site and blog!


I love my midi zip Selene in river blue Vachetta!  Unfortunately, the website does not show the 2 new Vachetta colors in the Selene, but I'm sure the dark taupe Vachetta in a midi zip Selene would be beautiful, (esp. with silver hardware)


----------



## mkpurselover

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728


Love the River Blue with lilac lining!


----------



## soramillay

mkpurselover said:


> I love my midi zip Selene in river blue Vachetta!  Unfortunately, the website does not show the 2 new Vachetta colors in the Selene, but I'm sure the dark taupe Vachetta in a midi zip Selene would be beautiful, (esp. with silver hardware)



Ooh I second that opinion. The dark taupe is the brown equivalent of the river in terms of that shifting hue. The other vachettas look very even in terms of color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Ooh I second that opinion. The dark taupe is the brown equivalent of the river in terms of that shifting hue. The other vachettas look very even in terms of color.



Definitely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene with back pocket arrived today. I love it. The extra pocket is so perfect I don't know what I ever did without it. Will take some pics today.


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728



Truly stunning.  Love it


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728


Gorgeous bag! Love the blue. Congrats. It is a great sized bag.


----------



## momasaurus

Amethystgirl said:


> I purchased a cameo rose midi Soulmate when the merinos were first introduced. It is a stunning colour, and I get compliments on the bag whenever I wear it. I absolute adore my Soulmate, and the leather is smooshy and scrumptious.
> View attachment 3486302
> 
> View attachment 3486303


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Love!!!!!!
> Selene midi zip is just the size and shape I need. I can haul everything imaginable if need be, but it does not look like a large tote at all! Mary poppins carpet bag magic. I can even cinch it small enough for going out to dinner *with* my ipad pro in it (9.7"). Not if I also have A4 documents of course but hey the Mary poppins magic only extends so far.
> I like the lilac but so far I rank marine as even better.  But I like lilac with river.
> Vachetta!! It stands up empty! That was my main thing, I want the thing to stand up with a wide open mouth so I can rifle quickly through it with both hands to get my stuff Pronto. This works! I feel extra great about this bag not having a zipper when it stands up erect even without a bunch in it. Less likely to slump, puddle, tumble to the ground and scatter my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3486726
> View attachment 3486727
> View attachment 3486728


Nice! I love the lining!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> My Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene with back pocket arrived today. I love it. The extra pocket is so perfect I don't know what I ever did without it. Will take some pics today.



Can't wait for your pics! [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

Loving that pebbled taupe Angelica featured in Colette's blog!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Anybody choose to not get feet on their Soulmate, not sure I like it for that style.


----------



## msd_bags

There's a 10%off promo for October 10 announced In FB!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anybody choose to not get feet on their Soulmate, not sure I like it for that style.



I have feet on all of mine but have considered asking for them to be left off. My concern is always lightening the weight however I can, and  every little bit of hardware removed helps with that. I think the Soulmate would look good without the feet. It's a slouchy style, and removing the feet helps keep it casual.


----------



## Odebdo

Anyone taking advantage of the sale? 

I am in a "No order October" month taking a break from spending so sitting this one out.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the sale?
> 
> I am in a "No order October" month taking a break from spending so sitting this one out.


I'm out too....I took advantage of the merino sale. Hoping for a sample sale or black Friday something. ..


----------



## mkpurselover

Cowumbut said:


> I'm out too....I took advantage of the merino sale. Hoping for a sample sale or black Friday something. ..


Me too!  Also ladies, Divina has been added back to website, yea


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I'm sorry I haven't been checking TPF; my littles had fever all weekend. I've been in constant comforting mode. 
I'll take a pic of back pocket soon. I'm kind of regretting it actually because the interior is already so organized and easy to get at that it feels redundant and like I said it's a ton of redundant leather which adds weight and so far without good reason, really.....I just assumed the pocket would be fabric only inside like in my angel exterior  pockets. I'm fine with the weight of it but of course so much hidden vaccheta leather, nearly a whole back panel worth, just feels silly.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvAllBags said:


> I have feet on all of mine but have considered asking for them to be left off. My concern is always lightening the weight however I can, and  every little bit of hardware removed helps with that. I think the Soulmate would look good without the feet. It's a slouchy style, and removing the feet helps keep it casual.


I think it would look good too. I'm gonna ask If I can change that.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can stick my 9.7" ipad in there!


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489603
> View attachment 3489604
> View attachment 3489605
> 
> I can stick my 9.7" ipad in there!



I think that looks really awesome! I don't see any other way they could have added it as the structure of the bag needs the full back panel of leather then adding the pocket. I see the pocket is lined in the lilac. I was thinking from your description it was leather lined so two extra leather pieces. 

I hope your littles are feeling better...pretty rough when they feel bad, and especially at the same time!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I love that pocket, HBG! How much to add it on?


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489603
> View attachment 3489604
> View attachment 3489605
> 
> I can stick my 9.7" ipad in there!



Wow, it looks really great like that HBG! I love that it is leather inside too, it's a nice feeling slipping the hand in to get things. I'm sold on the pocket now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love that pocket, HBG! How much to add it on?


€40
€50 with zip


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

One thing to be aware of is that the unzipped pocket can kind of gape, especially when bag is cinched. Of course if you just press it, it goes flat but it can gape again later. It's just not my favorite thing.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489645
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that the unzipped pocket can kind of gape, especially when bag is cinched. Of course if you just press it, it goes flat but it can gape again later. It's just not my favorite thing.



Oh I see what you mean now. A magnet there would have been nice, something to take note of.


----------



## HermesHope

Well, my swatches arrived today and I love most of them. Deep blue and bronze Africa are my favourites so far. There were also some merinos leathers - marine blue (love), octane (like with the right bag), dark chocolate and port (nice but not for me). 

So, I decided on the deep blue Africa in a midi zip Selene with a marine lining and light gold hard wear. I am sure that I will have the bronze too at some point. Then I saw that there is a discount offer today and got very excited. But, then realised that the £ has dropped like a stone against the € and was gutted! Even with the discount, the price made me wince.

So, I will hang fire for a bit and see if the situation improves. A bit of a gamble? If any of you are financial market experts, by any chance, can you advise me if I have made the right choice?


----------



## BlueCherry

HermesHope said:


> Well, my swatches arrived today and I love most of them. Deep blue and bronze Africa are my favourites so far. There were also some merinos leathers - marine blue (love), octane (like with the right bag), dark chocolate and port (nice but not for me).
> 
> So, I decided on the deep blue Africa in a midi zip Selene with a marine lining and light gold hard wear. I am sure that I will have the bronze too at some point. Then I saw that there is a discount offer today and got very excited. But, then realised that the £ has dropped like a stone against the € and was gutted! Even with the discount, the price made me wince.
> 
> So, I will hang fire for a bit and see if the situation improves. A bit of a gamble? If any of you are financial market experts, by any chance, can you advise me if I have made the right choice?



I'm holding off on ordering right now due to the exchange rate. It was 1.16 couple weeks ago so quite a drop. I've been keeping an eye on the rate for the last few years as I bought quite a bit in Ireland.  I believe it will pick up soon enough but do keep watching as there's a fair bit of fluctuation. Good luck!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I'm sorry I haven't been checking TPF; my littles had fever all weekend. I've been in constant comforting mode.
> I'll take a pic of back pocket soon. I'm kind of regretting it actually because the interior is already so organized and easy to get at that it feels redundant and like I said it's a ton of redundant leather which adds weight and so far without good reason, really.....I just assumed the pocket would be fabric only inside like in my angel exterior  pockets. I'm fine with the weight of it but of course so much hidden vaccheta leather, nearly a whole back panel worth, just feels silly.



The inside of my back pocket is fabric-lined on the one side (opposite of the bag side). There's a leather border at the top. Wonder why they are different?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489603
> View attachment 3489604
> View attachment 3489605
> 
> I can stick my 9.7" ipad in there!



Oh never mind. My pocket is the same...this is how I expected it to be.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Oh I see what you mean now. A magnet there would have been nice, something to take note of.



I was thinking that. I love this pocket on my new selene but a magnetic closure would improve it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the sale?
> 
> I am in a "No order October" month taking a break from spending so sitting this one out.



Not here...just got my Taupe Midi Selene. Considering something if they do a Black Friday sale.


----------



## msd_bags

Just want to post a picture of my Amaranto Flora. Primarily, what I want to say is that this piece of leather still smells so good after many months (got it in March)! I use it in the office regularly. Once I arrive at work, I transfer my cellphones (I have more than one!) to it since I move a lot - go to meetings, go to another department, go to the canteen, etc.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Not here...just got my Taupe Midi Selene. Considering something if they do a Black Friday sale.


Ditto. I think I'm going for a midi divina in black vaccheta with no backing (so I can stick a water bottle in the side pockets), at  the next opportunity to get it for 20% off.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Just want to post a picture of my Amaranto Flora. Primarily, what I want to say is that this piece of leather still smells so good after many months (got it in March)! I use it in the office regularly. Once I arrive at work, I transfer my cellphones (I have more than one!) to it since I move a lot - go to meetings, go to another department, go to the canteen, etc.
> View attachment 3490116



I love your Flora and love this idea! I should take my Flora to work.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ditto. I think I'm going for a midi divina in black vaccheta with no backing (so I can stick a water bottle in the side pockets), at  the next opportunity to get it for 20% off.



Yes - 20% off would be perfect to pull the trigger on a vacchetta midi selene.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489645
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that the unzipped pocket can kind of gape, especially when bag is cinched. Of course if you just press it, it goes flat but it can gape again later. It's just not my favorite thing.


Sorry to be dense - this is a midi Selene? With an extra pocket option? I do like it! But I see your point about when it's cinched. I don't usually cinch my Selenes anyway, but good to know. I'm sorry you're not 100% happy with it at the moment.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489603
> View attachment 3489604
> View attachment 3489605
> 
> I can stick my 9.7" ipad in there!


Wow! I love that addition! I would add that extra pocket if I were to order a Selene..that is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3489645
> 
> One thing to be aware of is that the unzipped pocket can kind of gape, especially when bag is cinched. Of course if you just press it, it goes flat but it can gape again later. It's just not my favorite thing.


Oh, I know that wouldn't bother me at all! Its just the weight of vachetta that made me hesitant but good lord, Vechetta is sucj a stunngin leather and that blue is


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene with added back open pocket, dark gray interior and silver hw. Love this leather.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Just want to post a picture of my Amaranto Flora. Primarily, what I want to say is that this piece of leather still smells so good after many months (got it in March)! I use it in the office regularly. Once I arrive at work, I transfer my cellphones (I have more than one!) to it since I move a lot - go to meetings, go to another department, go to the canteen, etc.
> View attachment 3490116


Can you describe the Amaranto color?  Yours looks like a very dark red with chocolate brown undertones.  On the website it looked like a brighter red to me. Please help me visualize this color better. [emoji5]  

That's a great way to use the Flora, btw!


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene with added back open pocket, dark gray interior and silver hw. Love this leather.


Very lovely!! This is one color I have yet to try.  I'm thinking of a taupe pebbled Arianna. But my wallet is not yet ready to order with all the other expenses I have for my real life, lol.



carterazo said:


> Can you describe the Amaranto color?  Yours looks like a very dark red with chocolate brown undertones.  On the website it looked like a brighter red to me. Please help me visualize this color better. [emoji5]
> That's a great way to use the Flora, btw!


Thanks carterazo! 
Well, I'm not actually good at describing colors, let me try my best.  And, another disclaimer, I am at the office now where we have LED lights, give kind of a bluish tint.  The green seat here photographs bluish.  To me It is more of a deep red but very saturated beautiful red.  Not a bright happy/poppy red.  There is a post in the reference thread (post #152) by another tpfer.  I think maybe the 1st and 3rd photo there capture the color nearest.  Just remove the glare.

I attached another photo I took when I first got the Flora.  Not the best quality, but I think this captured the deep red the best.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Very lovely!! This is one color I have yet to try.  I'm thinking of a taupe pebbled Arianna. But my wallet is not yet ready to order with all the other expenses I have for my real life, lol.
> 
> 
> Thanks carterazo!
> Well, I'm not actually good at describing colors, let me try my best.  And, another disclaimer, I am at the office now where we have LED lights, give kind of a bluish tint.  The green seat here photographs bluish.  To me It is more of a deep red but very saturated beautiful red.  Not a bright happy/poppy red.  There is a post in the reference thread (post #152) by another tpfer.  I think maybe the 1st and 3rd photo there capture the color nearest.  Just remove the glare.
> 
> I attached another photo I took when I first got the Flora.  Not the best quality, but I think this captured the deep red the best.
> 
> View attachment 3490784


Thanks so much! I will take a look at the thread.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I do love that amaranto red. Wow. It's not available anymore is it?
Anyway I am really happy with the midi zip selene but I don't recommend such a big exterior pocket if you get vachetta to save on weight. And the interior organization is great and so accessible with the huge open top so it isn't necessary to me. It's almost as much additional leather as a flap bag would have and we all know how flaps exacerbate any heavy leather issues, for those who care about weight. Although.... I'm tempted for a midi divina in black vaccheta so I guess I never learn as there's layers of leather on leather there it seems.... so,that might be unwise. I Have time to meditate on that issue before pulling the trigger. I drive so weight is not *so* important; if i took public transportation and walked great distances daily it would be. I want more black vaccheta angelica pictures from odebdo!!!!
 I Am waiting on a custom handmade bag from new york now (I think I've mentioned, but I don't expect it until November --waiting so hard!) and based on how much i love it, it will affect who ends up making my Christmas bag. I do love that massaccesi is closer to me and cheaper shipping, however in December I'll be in the states so the situation reverses. I'll either do a mz wallace advent bag in December, a massaccesi if they do 20% between now and Christmas, or then laurel dasso if neither of those options are irresistible and/or my first bag from her totally knocks me over.
Only one more bag in the next few months; only one!!! Sharp inhale. I will have to switch into only appreciating all the gorgeous reveals here for all of winter. It will be hard. 

If massaccesi just come out with a merinos I adore I'll happily someday get the midi divina in that to enjoy a lightweight tote, but so far the merinos colors they offer just aren't colors I feel are missing in my collection. Except black but the black is too matte.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do love that amaranto red. Wow. It's not available anymore is it?
> Anyway I am really happy with the midi zip selene but I don't recommend such a big exterior pocket if you get vachetta to save on weight. And the interior organization is great and so accessible with the huge open top so it isn't necessary to me. It's almost as much additional leather as a flap bag would have and we all know how flaps exacerbate any heavy leather issues, for those who care about weight. Although.... I'm tempted for a midi divina in black vaccheta so I guess I never learn as there's layers of leather on leather there it seems.... so,that might be unwise. I Have time to meditate on that issue before pulling the trigger. I drive so weight is not *so* important; if i took public transportation and walked great distances daily it would be. I want more black vaccheta angelica pictures from odebdo!!!!
> I Am waiting on a custom handmade bag from new york now (I think I've mentioned, but I don't expect it until November --waiting so hard!) and based on how much i love it, it will affect who ends up making my Christmas bag. I do love that massaccesi is closer to me and cheaper shipping, however in December I'll be in the states so the situation reverses. I'll either do a mz wallace advent bag in December, a massaccesi if they do 20% between now and Christmas, or then laurel dasso if neither of those options are irresistible and/or my first bag from her totally knocks me over.
> Only one more bag in the next few months; only one!!! Sharp inhale. I will have to switch into only appreciating all the gorgeous reveals here for all of winter. It will be hard.
> 
> If massaccesi just come out with a merinos I adore I'll happily someday get the midi divina in that to enjoy a lightweight tote, but so far the merinos colors they offer just aren't colors I feel are missing in my collection. Except black but the black is too matte.



Do keep us updated with your thoughts on all your upcoming bags!! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Do keep us updated with your thoughts on all your upcoming bags!! [emoji4]


Oh I will. Most fun way to not agonize over my thesis.


----------



## thedseer

Wow, my Star is already at my local post office. It shipped only 5 days ago-that is super fast! Hopefully I can pick it up tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Well hello Arianna! First impressions are: lovely sized bag, vachetta in taupe is TO DIE FOR! Sits comfy on shoulder and back pocket is amazing.


----------



## Cowumbut

Comparison with Selene Midi in plum pebbled (another masterpiece)


----------



## soramillay

Cowumbut said:


> Comparison with Selene Midi in plum pebbled (another masterpiece)



Wow, Cowumbut, Arianna is absolutely perfect! And your reveal has changed the way I saw the design. It looked small on the model but I get the sense of its true size next to your Selene midi zip now. It's really the Rua Angelica with fold down shoulder handles. Arianna is definitely on the top of my wishlist now. I might even order it in the dark taupe just like you! Thanks for all the brilliant photos


----------



## Cowumbut

soramillay said:


> Wow, Cowumbut, Arianna is absolutely perfect! And your reveal has changed the way I saw the design. It looked small on the model but I get the sense of its true size next to your Selene midi zip now. It's really the Rua Angelica with fold down shoulder handles. Arianna is definitely on the top of my wishlist now. I might even order it in the dark taupe just like you! Thanks for all the brilliant photos



Thank you!  It is a lovely bag and not too heavy with the vachetta and rolled handles. I'll try and do some side by side with my Rua. The base is wider on the Rua it seems and the opening is larger on the Rua because of the snap vs. the zipper. Pockets are the same with the additional exterior pocket on Arianna. The handles that fold are awesome. The vachetta is a lovely myriad of brown and grey. So pretty. I hope you do get one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cowumbut said:


> Comparison with Selene Midi in plum pebbled (another masterpiece)



Very helpful comparison pics. Thank you! I thought the Arianna was smaller. Thinking about getting another M bag in the future. And I am trying to decide between those two styles. 
(Bag twin with the plum Selene btw. [emoji6])


----------



## Coastal jewel

My Aphrodite in berry wine Africa arrived   She looks a bit big but I thought that w soulmate midi and Selene midi   I love how color changes in different lighting


----------



## Cowumbut

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3491367
> View attachment 3491368
> View attachment 3491369
> 
> 
> My Aphrodite in berry wine Africa arrived   She looks a bit big but I thought that w soulmate midi and Selene midi   I love how color changes in different lighting


Gorgeous!  One of my favorite styles.


----------



## Cowumbut

Ludmilla said:


> Very helpful comparison pics. Thank you! I thought the Arianna was smaller. Thinking about getting another M bag in the future. And I am trying to decide between those two styles.
> (Bag twin with the plum Selene btw. [emoji6])


You are welcome! Isn't that plum pebbled amazing!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Cowumbut I have the same EOS lip balm in my massaccesi bag! Ha!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would totally go for the aphrodite in square shape. I just always have a hard time seeing at the bottom of North south bags and getting frustrated. I love the zip top and blingy strap & handles, and price ppoint . very me.  I have considered asking for an aphrodite that has 20% of the height chopped off the top! If it were 12 " wide  (as long as zipper opened up that wide also) by 10" tall that would work for me. Somehow whatever the posted measurements of aphrodite are (on the site) do not seem accurate with how big it looks on mod shots anywhere. It looks easily 14" high, but that's not what it says. Hmmmm. Anyways, yeah, chopped squat aphrodite and I would get along very well. Kind of like an angel midi without the exterior pockets and tassels but WITH the bling, & much cheaper. Love that idea!


----------



## thedseer

So I got my bag, and it appears the box came across the Atlantic in the water...

Normally it is very difficult to open the boxes - they are packed so well and with tons of tape. The cardboard was so water soaked that I was able to tear is with almost no effort. No scissors required. Dustbag is damp. Hoping my bag is okay...

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> So I got my bag, and it appears the box came across the Atlantic in the water...
> 
> Normally it is very difficult to open the boxes - they are packed so well and with tons of tape. The cardboard was so water soaked that I was able to tear is with almost no effort. No scissors required. Dustbag is damp. Hoping my bag is okay...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Fingers crossed for you....


----------



## thedseer

You can see how flimsy the box is in the picture. Marco always packs the bags up super well, so I know something must have happened in transit.

I love the bag - style, taupe vachetta, marine lining. But there is a definite smell. The lining and stuffing were also damp, and I'm not sure how long everything has been wet (it's beautiful and sunny here). Not sure how well it'll air out. The dustbag reeks, so that's going right in the wash. The bag looks a bit beat up, but I'm not as worried about that - I'm more concerned with mold. I emailed Colette so she would be aware of what happened.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> You can see how flimsy the box is in the picture. Marco always packs the bags up super well, so I know something must have happened in transit.
> 
> I love the bag - style, taupe vachetta, marine lining. But there is a definite smell. The lining and stuffing were also damp, and I'm not sure how long everything has been wet (it's beautiful and sunny here). Not sure how well it'll air out. The dustbag reeks, so that's going right in the wash. The bag looks a bit beat up, but I'm not as worried about that - I'm more concerned with mold. I emailed Colette so she would be aware of what happened.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh wow! Agreed they are super careful with packing must have been the courier. I'm so sorry. I'm sure Colette will be of help.


----------



## thedseer

On a happier note, I think I've been carrying only Massaccesi for about 2 months straight, and not just out of laziness. They have become my favorite bags. I always went back and forth on the Midi Selene, but I have new love for the style. It's my oldest Massaccesi and the pebbled leather is starting to get that wonderful broken in look. It fits more than it looks and is easy to carry. I'll try to snap a picture tomorrow.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> You can see how flimsy the box is in the picture. Marco always packs the bags up super well, so I know something must have happened in transit.
> 
> I love the bag - style, taupe vachetta, marine lining. But there is a definite smell. The lining and stuffing were also damp, and I'm not sure how long everything has been wet (it's beautiful and sunny here). Not sure how well it'll air out. The dustbag reeks, so that's going right in the wash. The bag looks a bit beat up, but I'm not as worried about that - I'm more concerned with mold. I emailed Colette so she would be aware of what happened.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Ugh! I hope it ends up ok! How disappointing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Comparison with Selene Midi in plum pebbled (another masterpiece)



Thank you so much for these comparison pics! They are so helpful. Love your Plum Selene Midi too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Well hello Arianna! First impressions are: lovely sized bag, vachetta in taupe is TO DIE FOR! Sits comfy on shoulder and back pocket is amazing.



Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3491367
> View attachment 3491368
> View attachment 3491369
> 
> 
> My Aphrodite in berry wine Africa arrived   She looks a bit big but I thought that w soulmate midi and Selene midi   I love how color changes in different lighting



Stunning! What a great color!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cowumbut said:


> Well hello Arianna! First impressions are: lovely sized bag, vachetta in taupe is TO DIE FOR! Sits comfy on shoulder and back pocket is amazing.


Thanks for posting. I love the look of your bag! I really like the buckle hardware placed at the end of the satchel straps.i missed that just by looking at pictures on Marco's website.  I felt like the other satchels were missing something in the handle area. Now I know to ask for buckles if I decide to get one of the Angelicas or Daphne.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would totally go for the aphrodite in square shape. I just always have a hard time seeing at the bottom of North south bags and getting frustrated. I love the zip top and blingy strap & handles, and price ppoint . very me.  I have considered asking for an aphrodite that has 20% of the height chopped off the top! If it were 12 " wide  (as long as zipper opened up that wide also) by 10" tall that would work for me. Somehow whatever the posted measurements of aphrodite are (on the site) do not seem accurate with how big it looks on mod shots anywhere. It looks easily 14" high, but that's not what it says. Hmmmm. Anyways, yeah, chopped squat aphrodite and I would get along very well. Kind of like an angel midi without the exterior pockets and tassels but WITH the bling, & much cheaper. Love that idea!



I know... I will have to strategize the use of Aphrodite.  I think she will be fine bit i may actually have to organize myself a bit.  I have a small oganizer that  I will use once i take her for her maiden voyage.  Im always looking at the bag dimensions and saying.. Oh 2 inches shorter.. Or other stuff just like you.  I'll take some mod shots.


----------



## Cowumbut

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for posting. I love the look of your bag! I really like the buckle hardware placed at the end of the satchel straps.i missed that just by looking at pictures on Marco's website.  I felt like the other satchels were missing something in the handle area. Now I know to ask for buckles if I decide to get one of the Angelicas or Daphne.



The outside buckle is a really nice finishing touch. And the opening of the bag doesn't have the strap in it like the other bags. When worn crossbody because of the shape of the bag it bends in towards the body. It is nice to wear crossbody as well. The weight is nicely distributed. Arianna and I went shopping this evening.  


LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!!! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ludmilla

Cowumbut said:


> You are welcome! Isn't that plum pebbled amazing!!!



Yes, it is. I use it mainly during dark winter days as it gives them a special summer sparkle. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh what a bummer on getting a wet box from italy with stinky interior! I think they should now start to wrap the purse in a layer of sealed plastic in the packing process. You live, you learn.

I agree that the midi selene holds so much more than it looks like it could and is very easy to carry. I'm really enjoying it. I keep looking at it and imagining it in all kinds of different leathers but then again I do that to my angel midi too, which is also such a great style (except for darn narrow mail zip opening that makes it hard to exploit full use of the dimensions of that bag). Then I have to remember that I am hot for a midi divina next and no duplication until there is no massaccesi style on my yet to try wanna try list!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh what a bummer on getting a wet box from italy with stinky interior! I think they should now start to wrap the purse in a layer of sealed plastic in the packing process. You live, you learn.
> 
> I agree that the midi selene holds so much more than it looks like it could and is very easy to carry. I'm really enjoying it. I keep looking at it and imagining it in all kinds of different leathers but then again I do that to my angel midi too, which is also such a great style (except for darn narrow mail zip opening that makes it hard to exploit full use of the dimensions of that bag). Then I have to remember that I am hot for a midi divina next and no duplication until there is no massaccesi style on my yet to try wanna try list!!



I said that too but am a creature of habit...3 Midi Selenes later...haha.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Bwahahaha!

Hey have you guys tried stuffing your side pockets on midi divina with something as bulky as possible and then hitting it with a blow dryer? Then let cool, stuff something slightly bulkier and blow dry for a minute, let cool, etc....? 
Works for stretching leather shoes....


----------



## Ludmilla

LuvAllBags said:


> I said that too but am a creature of habit...3 Midi Selenes later...haha.



Can totally relate to this. I think about getting a sibling for my Midi Selene for a whole year now. [emoji38]

Your taupe one is gorgeous by the way. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3491367
> View attachment 3491368
> View attachment 3491369
> 
> 
> My Aphrodite in berry wine Africa arrived   She looks a bit big but I thought that w soulmate midi and Selene midi   I love how color changes in different lighting


Love your new berry wine Africa Aphrodite. The Aphrodite is one of my favorite designs. The color is gorgeous. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> Can totally relate to this. I think about getting a sibling for my Midi Selene for a whole year now. [emoji38]
> 
> Your taupe one is gorgeous by the way. [emoji4]



Thanks! A sibling...I like that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Bwahahaha!
> 
> Hey have you guys tried stuffing your side pockets on midi divina with something as bulky as possible and then hitting it with a blow dryer? Then let cool, stuff something slightly bulkier and blow dry for a minute, let cool, etc....?
> Works for stretching leather shoes....



No, but it might work well, depending on the leather.


----------



## Cowumbut

Just posted on the MM blog and FB!: 

Hello Penelope Messenger!

Lean in!  We have wonderful news!!!  Many ladies have so adored our Penelope series of accessories that they put in a request to Marco, hoping and wondering if he would create a beautiful messenger version of her.  So he did!  And she is HERE!!!

Designed especially for you, she is as gorgeous when worn as she is perfect to keep you organized with her three fabulous sections.  The middle that closes with a magnet possesses two slip pockets on one panel and a wide flat pocket on the opposite.  The two other sections that surround the middle have open interiors and close with full top zippers.  An exterior back panel open pocket will be essential for items that require quick access.

What is one of our favorite ways to introduce a new girl on the MM block?  With a promo!

We are already thinking ahead to holiday gift buying and the only thing better than selecting a Massaccesi for yourself is making a purchase for a loved one!

This Saturday 10/15 & Sunday 10/16
Purchase 1 Penelope Messenger ~ receive 10% off
Purchase 2 or more Penelope Messengers ~ receive 20% off

This style is available in:
Pebbled, Africa & Nappa leathers: regular price € 165 (10% off = € 149)  (20% off = € 132)
Merinos & Nabuk leathers: regular price € 175 (10% off = € 158)  (20% off = € 140)
(shipping fees apply)

For the most up to date currency conversion, please see www.xe.com/currencyconverter

Penelope Messenger measurements:

Height: cm. 20 (7.9”)
Width: cm. 25,5 (10”)
Bottom depth: cm. 6 (2.4”)
Top depth: cm. 3,5 (1.4")
Double top zipper: cm. 20,5 each (10”)
Internal wide flat pocket width: cm. 20 (7.9")
Double internal cell-phone holders width: 10 cm. each (4")
Internal pockets height: cm. 12 (4.7")
Long strap average length: cm. 120 (47.2”) -  10 cm. (4") shorter or longer
Long strap width: cm. 2 (0.8”)

All orders may be emailed in care of colette@marcomassaccesi.it 
(Due to the volume of email, confirmation replies may be delayed but will be forthcoming as soon as possible.  To ensure delivery to your inbox, please add colette@marcomassaccesi.it to your address book.)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

^Looks like such a great cross-body! I'm definitely considering it. Just not sure which color/leather.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> ^Looks like such a great cross-body! I'm definitely considering it. Just not sure which color/leather.


Marco really listens,  I had at one point asked if a crossbody strap and loops could be added to the pouch. I'm thinking plum pebbled and/or river vachetta....it looks awesome.


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Just posted on the MM blog and FB!:
> 
> Hello Penelope Messenger!
> 
> Lean in!  We have wonderful news!!!  Many ladies have so adored our Penelope series of accessories that they put in a request to Marco, hoping and wondering if he would create a beautiful messenger version of her.  So he did!  And she is HERE!!!
> 
> Designed especially for you, she is as gorgeous when worn as she is perfect to keep you organized with her three fabulous sections.  The middle that closes with a magnet possesses two slip pockets on one panel and a wide flat pocket on the opposite.  The two other sections that surround the middle have open interiors and close with full top zippers.  An exterior back panel open pocket will be essential for items that require quick access.
> 
> What is one of our favorite ways to introduce a new girl on the MM block?  With a promo!
> 
> We are already thinking ahead to holiday gift buying and the only thing better than selecting a Massaccesi for yourself is making a purchase for a loved one!
> 
> This Saturday 10/15 & Sunday 10/16
> Purchase 1 Penelope Messenger ~ receive 10% off
> Purchase 2 or more Penelope Messengers ~ receive 20% off
> 
> This style is available in:
> Pebbled, Africa & Nappa leathers: regular price € 165 (10% off = € 149)  (20% off = € 132)
> Merinos & Nabuk leathers: regular price € 175 (10% off = € 158)  (20% off = € 140)
> (shipping fees apply)
> 
> For the most up to date currency conversion, please see www.xe.com/currencyconverter
> 
> Penelope Messenger measurements:
> 
> Height: cm. 20 (7.9”)
> Width: cm. 25,5 (10”)
> Bottom depth: cm. 6 (2.4”)
> Top depth: cm. 3,5 (1.4")
> Double top zipper: cm. 20,5 each (10”)
> Internal wide flat pocket width: cm. 20 (7.9")
> Double internal cell-phone holders width: 10 cm. each (4")
> Internal pockets height: cm. 12 (4.7")
> Long strap average length: cm. 120 (47.2”) -  10 cm. (4") shorter or longer
> Long strap width: cm. 2 (0.8”)
> 
> All orders may be emailed in care of colette@marcomassaccesi.it
> (Due to the volume of email, confirmation replies may be delayed but will be forthcoming as soon as possible.  To ensure delivery to your inbox, please add colette@marcomassaccesi.it to your address book.)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


Looks like a great, easy-going bag. I love the purple...


----------



## thedseer

I love it! I've been wanting a Penelope, and the crossbody strap makes it even better.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

I love love love this!!! Have to decide if I break my no order October to get this so it can ship with my Port merinos Minnie ordered last month....decisions!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok decided I'm definitely getting one! Off to decide color and leather. Maybe Forest Merinos? Decisions!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok decided I'm definitely getting one! Off to decide color and leather. Maybe Forest Merinos? Decisions!!



I love the idea of forest!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> I love the idea of forest!


Forest would be amazing. I went with black Nabuk and added an Angel tassel as a zipper pull. Light gold hardware.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Black nabuk sounds amazing!!!  Angel tassel... Love to get ideas from you ladies!


----------



## anabg

I am ordering the new penelope in dark chocolate merinos and forest green merinos


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I love the idea of forest!



Yeah, I need a Merinos so it's lightweight, and a dark color so jeans don't stain it...I think Forest Merinos is what I'm doing.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Forest would be amazing. I went with black Nabuk and added an Angel tassel as a zipper pull. Light gold hardware.



This sounds stunning! Love it!!


----------



## anabg

Email sent!  Forest green is for me and chocolate for dear mother.  I am getting the new sage lining with mine.  [emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Yeah, I need a Merinos so it's light, and dark color so jeans don't stain it...I think Merinos is what I'm doing.


The merinos is great for that. And even the taupe Diva I have when it picks up jeans it cleans up beautifully. The dark grey has never picked anything up. Love the merinos.


----------



## Tankgirl

Email sent!  Navy Pebbled with green lining.


----------



## anabg

I was reserving forest green for an aura but oh well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> The merinos is great for that. And even the taupe Diva I have when it picks up jeans it cleans up beautifully. The dark grey has never picked anything up. Love the merinos.



Great! This will be my first Merinos...looking forward to it. Just placed the order: Forest Merinos, gold hardware, dk gray interior.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Great! This will be my first Merinos...looking forward to it. Just placed the order: Forest Merinos, gold hardware, dk gray interior.


LOVELY! I caved and got a second one in plum pebbled! My pop of colour.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> Email sent!  Navy Pebbled with green lining.



Pretty! Pebbled will be perfect in this style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> I was reserving forest green for an aura but oh well.



I was keeping my eye on Forest for another style too, but then this came up and it seems so darn functional.


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> I was keeping my eye on Forest for another style too, but then this came up and it seems so darn functional.



I might still order the Aura, but in another color.  Love the darker blue (the one Colette has) but I have many blue bags already.


----------



## Tankgirl

Agreed.  This bag is so functional and practical that I just had to have one.  In fact, I had to restrain myself from ordering two!  Ultimately, what saved me from excess was a quick look inside my new armoire.




No more room for another MM!


----------



## thedseer

I am thinking of port merinos. I also love forest, marine, Celeste, and sunflower but I think port would be good for fall/winter, and I don't have any burgundy (or red) bags.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> I might still order the Aura, but in another color.  Love the darker blue (the one Colette has) but I have many blue bags already.



I like that too, but don't really need a blue bag either. I keep looking at my River vacchetta swatch...so pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> Agreed.  This bag is so functional and practical that I just had to have one.  In fact, I had to restrain myself from ordering two!  Ultimately, what saved me from excess was a quick look inside my new armoire.
> 
> View attachment 3494010
> 
> 
> No more room for another MM!



Love your armoire!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I am thinking of port merinos. I also love forest, marine, Celeste, and sunflower but I think port would be good for fall/winter, and I don't have any burgundy (or red) bags.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



They all sound beautiful...Port would be lovely for the season. Sunflower crossed my mind too.


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> Agreed.  This bag is so functional and practical that I just had to have one.  In fact, I had to restrain myself from ordering two!  Ultimately, what saved me from excess was a quick look inside my new armoire.
> 
> View attachment 3494010
> 
> 
> No more room for another MM!


Ha! But they're thin and probably stack well.


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> Agreed.  This bag is so functional and practical that I just had to have one.  In fact, I had to restrain myself from ordering two!  Ultimately, what saved me from excess was a quick look inside my new armoire.
> 
> View attachment 3494010
> 
> 
> No more room for another MM!



I have the same problem. I got a new armoire last summer and it's completely full.  But I moved and have a much larger closet now an spare rooms with large closets.  Otherwise, I would have had to sell something (not MM) to keep buying.


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you so much for understanding.  It feels good not to be the only one in this situation.


----------



## Tankgirl

That thought did cross my mind!  But I am trying to be disciplined.


----------



## Cowumbut

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you so much for understanding.  It feels good not to be the only one in this situation.


They seem to always have promos going so I'm sure you'll get many chances in the future. I completely understand.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cowumbut said:


> Forest would be amazing. I went with black Nabuk and added an Angel tassel as a zipper pull. Light gold hardware.


I was thinking a tassel would look very nice with this. Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Cowumbut

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was thinking a tassel would look very nice with this. Looking forward to your reveal!


Thank you! It was an extra 18€ but with 20% off that in the promo. Just in case anyone was thinking of it.


----------



## soramillay

I look forward to seeing everyone's lovely Penny messengers! As the owner of over 20 crossbody bags, I will abstain since I think I have enough  to last for years. But will enjoy all of yours vicariously! 



Cowumbut said:


> Forest would be amazing. I went with black Nabuk and added an Angel tassel as a zipper pull. Light gold hardware.


Ooh, the Angel tassel would be perfect on these. Can't wait to see!



Tankgirl said:


> Agreed.  This bag is so functional and practical that I just had to have one.  In fact, I had to restrain myself from ordering two!  Ultimately, what saved me from excess was a quick look inside my new armoire.
> 
> View attachment 3494010
> 
> 
> No more room for another MM!



Lovely armoire! I like that you stuck MM's labels on the bag!


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> I look forward to seeing everyone's lovely Penny messengers! As the owner of over 20 crossbody bags, I will abstain since I think I have enough  to last for years. But will enjoy all of yours vicariously!
> 
> 
> Ooh, the Angel tassel would be perfect on these. Can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely armoire! I like that you stuck MM's labels on the bag!



Glad you like the labels!  They've saved me from opening each dust bag to find the purse that I want.


----------



## anitalilac

I'm thinking the new Penny in Vachetta....taupe..or river or mahogany . My wishlist is growing longer...


----------



## Cowumbut

anitalilac said:


> I'm thinking the new Penny in Vachetta....taupe..or river or mahogany . My wishlist is growing longer...


I asked for river vachetta and Colette advised me vachetta isn't available for Penny. I think it's too stiff and hard to work with on this style. Hope that helps.


----------



## anitalilac

Cowumbut said:


> I asked for river vachetta and Colette advised me vachetta isn't available for Penny. I think it's too stiff and hard to work with on this style. Hope that helps.


Oh ok, Makes sense. I went back to the blog post and realized Vachetta wasn't on the list. Thanks for the info.


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Well hello Arianna! First impressions are: lovely sized bag, vachetta in taupe is TO DIE FOR! Sits comfy on shoulder and back pocket is amazing.


Oh wow!! Your Arianna is just gorgeous!  And thanks for the comparison pics with the midi Selene.
I am confused if I will get an Arianna or an Angelica for my next order.  I'm a satchel girl that is why Angelica.  But I also love the features of the Arianna and I could add a tote for variety in my collection.  If Angelica, I hope Marco will agree to having the handles the same as the Arianna and putting the Arianna long strap attachment (with the hardware on the external part of the bag).  I hope I can order by November.



thedseer said:


> So I got my bag, and it appears the box came across the Atlantic in the water...
> 
> Normally it is very difficult to open the boxes - they are packed so well and with tons of tape. The cardboard was so water soaked that I was able to tear is with almost no effort. No scissors required. Dustbag is damp. Hoping my bag is okay...
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Oh dear.  How's the bag now?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Well hello Arianna! First impressions are: lovely sized bag, vachetta in taupe is TO DIE FOR! Sits comfy on shoulder and back pocket is amazing.



Seeing this leather in the natural light convinced me to go for a Midi Selene in it. Very excited!


----------



## VanBod1525

As much as I am lusting after the deep violet merinos, I have too many bags of which there are several messengers. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals though. Instead, I have rifled through my closet and pulled out my pumpkin matte Charm Me. Lovely colour for autumn and since I haven't had her in rotation, the bags feels almost new.


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Seeing this leather in the natural light convinced me to go for a Midi Selene in it. Very excited!


Nice!  I haven't stopped using it since she has arrived. I think the leather is lovely and already starting to break in nicely. It will amazing in a midi Selene.


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> As much as I am lusting after the deep violet merinos, I have too many bags of which there are several messengers. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals though. Instead, I have rifled through my closet and pulled out my pumpkin matte Charm Me. Lovely colour for autumn and since I haven't had her in rotation, the bags feels almost new.


I know this isn't a BE forum, but since its Marcos design, can you show a pic of your pumpkin bag? Thanks

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clu0984

So I was organizing and decided to  photograph my collection.  Thanks for letting me share:
Africa leathers:



Selene: 


	

		
			
		

		
	
:

Soulmates:



Not pictured, my Zhoe in plum


----------



## Moonstarr

clu0984 said:


> So I was organizing and decided to  photograph my collection.  Thanks for letting me share:



Beautiful collection! If you had to pick a favourite of the bunch, what would it be?


----------



## clu0984

I think the angel is my favorite.  Full size for work and midi for weekends


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> So I was organizing and decided to  photograph my collection.  Thanks for letting me share:
> Africa leathers:
> View attachment 3494996
> 
> 
> Selene:
> View attachment 3494997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Soulmates:
> View attachment 3494998
> 
> 
> Not pictured, my Zhoe in plum



Beautiful collection! We are twins on the Bronze Africa Selene! Love your Nabuk Soulmate. I need to bring mine out for the cold weather.


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Seeing this leather in the natural light convinced me to go for a Midi Selene in it. Very excited!


Still a bit stinky, and definitely water damaged. Marco is making me a new one though, so all is well. 


VanBod1525 said:


> As much as I am lusting after the deep violet merinos, I have too many bags of which there are several messengers. I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals though. Instead, I have rifled through my closet and pulled out my pumpkin matte Charm Me. Lovely colour for autumn and since I haven't had her in rotation, the bags feels almost new.


Would love to see your BE!


clu0984 said:


> So I was organizing and decided to  photograph my collection.  Thanks for letting me share:
> Africa leathers:
> View attachment 3494996
> 
> 
> Selene:
> View attachment 3494997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Soulmates:
> View attachment 3494998
> 
> 
> Not pictured, my Zhoe in plum


Gorgeous bags!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

thedseer said:


> Still a bit stinky, and definitely water damaged. Marco is making me a new one though, so all is well.
> 
> Would love to see your BE!
> 
> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





msd_bags said:


> Oh wow!! Your Arianna is just gorgeous!  And thanks for the comparison pics with the midi Selene.
> I am confused if I will get an Arianna or an Angelica for my next order.  I'm a satchel girl that is why Angelica.  But I also love the features of the Arianna and I could add a tote for variety in my collection.  If Angelica, I hope Marco will agree to having the handles the same as the Arianna and putting the Arianna long strap attachment (with the hardware on the external part of the bag).  I hope I can order by November.
> 
> 
> Oh dear.  How's the bag now?


Oops, I meant to quote you, msd_bags, in my reply instead of Luvallbags. Must mean it's time for bed.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

I ended up ordering a port merinos Penelope Messenger. Tough to decide and I can't justify more than one right now, but port was my first instinct. Really looking forward to trying this style out.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love the crossbody as well but I have so many crossbody bags that are too small for weekdays so I do not need more, even though this is a smaller size than my typical crossbody. As a mom I don't usually get to carry that little. I'm attracted to this size, it looks great, but in reality what works for me on mom duty is a bit larger crossbody to wear when we ditch the car for longer periods, but with a WOC inside that I can throw on when only leaving car for short periods (leaving main bag in car), like pumping gas or going into the store. WOC can fit phone inside and keys can clip on to the chain, but very light and unencumbered feeling when herding the littles. If going far from car we really need mom to have a bit bigger but, unfortunately. Even on my own I guess I prefer a bag that I can stuff my hat gloves and scarf in, during winter. A water bottle if needed.


----------



## Cowumbut

Arianna and Rua Angelica comparison pics. Please excuse the lighting, it's rainy and dark here today.


----------



## Amethystgirl

I absolutely love Arianna after seeing your pictures, Cowumbut! I am wondering what she would be like in a merinos? She seems pretty structured, I'm not sure if Marco would make her in a merinos. I think she would also look gorgeous in the new nude pebbled or in amethyst with dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I absolutely love Arianna after seeing your pictures, Cowumbut! I am wondering what she would be like in a merinos? She seems pretty structured, I'm not sure if Marco would make her in a merinos. I think she would also look gorgeous in the new nude pebbled or in amethyst with dark gunmetal hardware.


Thank you! It is a lovely bag and a great size. I think the stiffness of the bag is more determined by the leather. Vachetta will make most bags stand up. In a pebbled or a Merinos it would be lovely and softer and I think it would be a great bag. My only thought is the slight wings on the size of the bag with a softer leather may sag. They may do that once the vachetta breaks in anyways. Especially with the buckle on the outside for the crossbody strap. But overall one of my favorites. It's so easy to get in and out of and the back pocket is super handy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my.. I thunk im in love w his color!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Said the girls who said she would not order rhis color... But..


----------



## Cowumbut

Amethystgirl said:


> I absolutely love Arianna after seeing your pictures, Cowumbut! I am wondering what she would be like in a merinos? She seems pretty structured, I'm not sure if Marco would make her in a merinos. I think she would also look gorgeous in the new nude pebbled or in amethyst with dark gunmetal hardware.



That nude or amethyst would be amazing with the dark metal hw....nice choices.


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Thank you! It is a lovely bag and a great size. I think the stiffness of the bag is more determined by the leather. Vachetta will make most bags stand up. In a pebbled or a Merinos it would be lovely and softer and I think it would be a great bag. My only thought is the slight wings on the size of the bag with a softer leather may sag. They may do that once the vachetta breaks in anyways. Especially with the buckle on the outside for the crossbody strap. But overall one of my favorites. It's so easy to get in and out of and the back pocket is super handy.


Thanks for the comparison pics and your review.  My fave MM leather is nappa, but I'm not sure how it will work on this design.  Another leather that could give more structure is the natural calf that Marco uses for the Miss M style.


----------



## bonniekir

Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!


----------



## BlueCherry

@bonniekir it's lovely to hear from you although sorry to hear of your ailments 

Great to hear that you can still shop Massaccesi even from your sick bed lol. What colours did you get and how have you been enjoying your older bags, any firm favourites?


----------



## bonniekir

Hi BigCherry!! Thank you! I got IceBerry (?) and IceTaupe in the Divina and IceOlive in the Flora .. the colour names may not be so accurate, but I guess you all know what I mean [emoji1] The reg Divina I recieved amongst other bags during the sample sale in Olive pebbled, and realised this was a great overnighter..so I got myself a couple more !! But since I really have not been out a lot it has mostly been smaller bags I have used type Diva and Selene midi..and of course the Phoebes and Floras..


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Hi BigCherry!! Thank you! I got IceBerry (?) and IceTaupe in the Divina and IceOlive in the Flora .. the colour names may not be so accurate, but I guess you all know what I mean [emoji1] The reg Divina I recieved amongst other bags during the sample sale in Olive pebbled, and realised this was a great overnighter..so I got myself a couple more !! But since I really have not been out a lot it has mostly been smaller bags I have used type Diva and Selene midi..and of course the Phoebes and Floras..


Bonnie so nice to hear from you. Sorry about the knees, hips and wrists etc. Hopefully you will soon be back to your healthy self and all this will be a thing of the past[emoji2]. Your new bags sound wonderful and what a great way to cheer yourself up. Well deserved[emoji6]. Looking forward to seeing some photos when you are able to post them. Hugs Diane 

Sent from my Z970 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!


Bonnie, nice to hear from you!!!! Sorry to hear about everything going on.


----------



## Cowumbut

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics and your review.  My fave MM leather is nappa, but I'm not sure how it will work on this design.  Another leather that could give more structure is the natural calf that Marco uses for the Miss M style.


My Rua Angelica is in Nappa and I think it would work well in the Arianna. I love the nappa too! The seams on the bottom of the Arianna are stitched and I think it would make the base a little cleaner than the vachetta. The nappa is a little easier to work with.


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> I know this isn't a BE forum, but since its Marcos design, can you show a pic of your pumpkin bag? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


Will do. I'll snap a pic tomorrow morning when the lighting is better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!



Your bags sound gorgeous! I hope you recover quickly and can enjoy them!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the comparison pics and your review.  My fave MM leather is nappa, but I'm not sure how it will work on this design.  Another leather that could give more structure is the natural calf that Marco uses for the Miss M style.



I think nappa would be gorgeous! I'm picturing it in some of those lovely colors!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!


Hi Bonnie!! Nice to see you drop by again! I'm glad to know you are still ordering more MM bags. Would really love to see that Arianna in Port, please post when you get it. Hope your health issues go away soon!



Cowumbut said:


> My Rua Angelica is in Nappa and I think it would work well in the Arianna. I love the nappa too! The seams on the bottom of the Arianna are stitched and I think it would make the base a little cleaner than the vachetta. The nappa is a little easier to work with.


Thanks for sharing your view on the nappa!


LuvAllBags said:


> I think nappa would be gorgeous! I'm picturing it in some of those lovely colors!


If nappa, I can't decide on a color yet!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!


I hope you have a speedy recovery!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gorgeous!!


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Seriously, I love this leather. Everything made with it looks fantastic! Marine lining really looks good with it too.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



So you went with marine lining -- my all time favorite, to the point where I look at my MM bags that don't have it and wish I could swap the lining out for marine.  Such a gorgeous bag, and that marine is delightful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VanBod1525

mkpurselover said:


> I know this isn't a BE forum, but since its Marcos design, can you show a pic of your pumpkin bag? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


Here is my pumpkin matte Charm Me (rolled handles instead of the standard flat threaded), in the morning sun.


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> So I was organizing and decided to  photograph my collection.  Thanks for letting me share:
> Africa leathers:
> View attachment 3494996
> 
> 
> Selene:
> View attachment 3494997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> Soulmates:
> View attachment 3494998
> 
> 
> Not pictured, my Zhoe in plum


That Wine Africa Angel - swoon.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Ladies, I have a lot of catching up to do! I have through my iPhone been looking at some of the wonderful bags you all have. It's difficult with me in bed most of the time due to boring stuff going on with me to use a laptop. ( no drama as such going on ..just broken pelvis, hip replacement in near future, plus some operation on knees and a wrist.. enough of this [emoji1]) So to have some thing to brighten me up a got some bags now and then . Latest bags were the reg Divinas and a Flora in the new Iced Africas. I think these leathers are plain gorgeous [emoji6] Next incomming will be the Arianna in Port merino plus of course the Messenger Penelope!! Now that is a bag for me for sure just to wear for light walks!! Well, hopefully next year  summertime... Lol!


So good to see you Bonnie. I wish you a speedy recovery. [emoji253] 
Glad to know you are finding some MM joy.


----------



## Moonstarr

OMG ladies! I received my two Soulmate Midi's tonight in the Marine Blue and Dark Violet. IN LOVE. The violet is exactly the colour I was hoping for and the blue is more than I hoped for (I was worried it might not be vibrant enough for me). Too dark to take pics tonight, but will take lots of pics tomorrow. I also ordered some shorter handles for my Minerva Midi's so I could hand carry them and I'll take photos of that as well for everyone's reference. So happy!


----------



## Moonstarr

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



This is really gorgeous! I have yet to get anything in vachetta, but hopefully down the road. I love the little variations in the colour. They really do have fantastic customer service!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Moonstarr said:


> OMG ladies! I received my two Soulmate Midi's tonight in the Marine Blue and Dark Violet. IN LOVE. The violet is exactly the colour I was hoping for and the blue is more than I hoped for (I was worried it might not be vibrant enough for me). Too dark to take pics tonight, but will take lots of pics tomorrow. I also ordered some shorter handles for my Minerva Midi's so I could hand carry them and I'll take photos of that as well for everyone's reference. So happy!


Looking forward to seeing that Marine Blue. I just got notice my Port Soulmate midi shipped! So excited, my first Massaccesi!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Wow, wow, wow! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moonstarr said:


> OMG ladies! I received my two Soulmate Midi's tonight in the Marine Blue and Dark Violet. IN LOVE. The violet is exactly the colour I was hoping for and the blue is more than I hoped for (I was worried it might not be vibrant enough for me). Too dark to take pics tonight, but will take lots of pics tomorrow. I also ordered some shorter handles for my Minerva Midi's so I could hand carry them and I'll take photos of that as well for everyone's reference. So happy!



Can't wait to see! I really look forward to seeing the short straps for the MMs too. What a great idea!


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Spectacular! Congrats on the new addition in that amazing leather and beautiful lining!


----------



## bonniekir

VanB, Seeing the Charm Me made me want to bring out mine! It has a good size for everyday use, especially with the nice wider base..



VanBod1525 said:


> Here is my pumpkin matte Charm Me (rolled handles instead of the standard flat threaded), in the morning sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498547


----------



## mkpurselover

VanBod1525 said:


> Here is my pumpkin matte Charm Me (rolled handles instead of the standard flat threaded), in the morning sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498547


Thanks for the pic!  Perfect Autumn bag[emoji4] 

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clu0984

thedseer said:


> So, as everyone knows, Marco and Colette are wonderful...Marco very quickly made me a new Star, and I received it today! Fantastic customer service. Dark taupe vachetta is a beautiful leather, and I think it looks great with marine lining. Looking forward to taking the Star out for a spin this weekend and will take some better pictures in natural light when I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Moonstarr

I was finally able to take some photos of the new Soulmate Midi's I received later this past week. Marine Blue and Dark Violet Merinos. I love Merinos .. so soft and smells amazing! Very light weight as well. The Soulmate Midi is my favourite style from Massaccesi. It's casual and shows off all that gorgeous leather! I think these two new leathers are smoother than the black merinos I received when we did the group order. They are little bit stiffer than I remember the black being as well, but I think with use these two new bags will quickly soften up. The colours are AH-MAZING! The Dark Violet is gorgeous ... exactly what I had hoped for. Like seriously amazing! And the Marine is very richly saturated and well and not dull at all. A nice rich, somewhat vibrant blue.

I'm also including a few picks of the shorter handles I had made for my Midi Minerva's. I just can't seem to get shoulder bags to stay on my shoulder without wanting to slip off and I was tired of walking around hoisting one shoulder higher to keep the bag from falling. haha A while back I thought someone had asked the question of what a shorter hand carrying length handle would look like on the Minerva and that gave me the idea. The bags were sitting there mostly unused, so I thought it was worth a shot. The handle length I got was about 16" from end of clip to clip. It will definitely work for my needs. Visually, the shoulder strap does look more proportionate, BUT if you're like me and find the shoulder bags want to slide, it might be an option so we can get out and use these gorgeous bags! There are two photos, one with the stiffer Nut Brown Pebbled and one with the super soft Plum Pebbled.

So without any further delay ... here are the pics! I'm going to update the other photos thread with these shots, plus I took some photos of all my Massaccesi bags to date. I think I have 11 now and hopefully one coming for Christmas (if my fiance follows through with my wish list!).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Moonstarr said:


> I was finally able to take some photos of the new Soulmate Midi's I received later this past week. Marine Blue and Dark Violet Merinos. I love Merinos .. so soft and smells amazing! Very light weight as well. The Soulmate Midi is my favourite style from Massaccesi. It's casual and shows off all that gorgeous leather! I think these two new leathers are smoother than the black merinos I received when we did the group order. They are little bit stiffer than I remember the black being as well, but I think with use these two new bags will quickly soften up. The colours are AH-MAZING! The Dark Violet is gorgeous ... exactly what I had hoped for. Like seriously amazing! And the Marine is very richly saturated and well and not dull at all. A nice rich, somewhat vibrant blue.
> 
> I'm also including a few picks of the shorter handles I had made for my Midi Minerva's. I just can't seem to get shoulder bags to stay on my shoulder without wanting to slip off and I was tired of walking around hoisting one shoulder higher to keep the bag from falling. haha A while back I thought someone had asked the question of what a shorter hand carrying length handle would look like on the Minerva and that gave me the idea. The bags were sitting there mostly unused, so I thought it was worth a shot. The handle length I got was about 16" from end of clip to clip. It will definitely work for my needs. Visually, the shoulder strap does look more proportionate, BUT if you're like me and find the shoulder bags want to slide, it might be an option so we can get out and use these gorgeous bags! There are two photos, one with the stiffer Nut Brown Pebbled and one with the super soft Plum Pebbled.
> 
> So without any further delay ... here are the pics! I'm going to update the other photos thread with these shots, plus I took some photos of all my Massaccesi bags to date. I think I have 11 now and hopefully one coming for Christmas (if my fiance follows through with my wish list!).
> 
> View attachment 3500331
> View attachment 3500335
> View attachment 3500336
> View attachment 3500337
> View attachment 3500338
> View attachment 3500339


Thanks for sharing, very nice! Is the purple more true to color in the car or on the sofa? That purple in the car is amazing!


----------



## Moonstarr

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for sharing, very nice! Is the purple more true to color in the car or on the sofa? That purple in the car is amazing!


I think it's more like the car photo. I took another one in the kitchen just now which I think is pretty close to how I see it in real life. It's really a pretty colour!


----------



## bubbastatta

I absolutely love the dark violet.


----------



## carterazo

Moonstarr said:


> I was finally able to take some photos of the new Soulmate Midi's I received later this past week. Marine Blue and Dark Violet Merinos. I love Merinos .. so soft and smells amazing! Very light weight as well. The Soulmate Midi is my favourite style from Massaccesi. It's casual and shows off all that gorgeous leather! I think these two new leathers are smoother than the black merinos I received when we did the group order. They are little bit stiffer than I remember the black being as well, but I think with use these two new bags will quickly soften up. The colours are AH-MAZING! The Dark Violet is gorgeous ... exactly what I had hoped for. Like seriously amazing! And the Marine is very richly saturated and well and not dull at all. A nice rich, somewhat vibrant blue.
> 
> I'm also including a few picks of the shorter handles I had made for my Midi Minerva's. I just can't seem to get shoulder bags to stay on my shoulder without wanting to slip off and I was tired of walking around hoisting one shoulder higher to keep the bag from falling. haha A while back I thought someone had asked the question of what a shorter hand carrying length handle would look like on the Minerva and that gave me the idea. The bags were sitting there mostly unused, so I thought it was worth a shot. The handle length I got was about 16" from end of clip to clip. It will definitely work for my needs. Visually, the shoulder strap does look more proportionate, BUT if you're like me and find the shoulder bags want to slide, it might be an option so we can get out and use these gorgeous bags! There are two photos, one with the stiffer Nut Brown Pebbled and one with the super soft Plum Pebbled.
> 
> So without any further delay ... here are the pics! I'm going to update the other photos thread with these shots, plus I took some photos of all my Massaccesi bags to date. I think I have 11 now and hopefully one coming for Christmas (if my fiance follows through with my wish list!).
> 
> View attachment 3500331
> View attachment 3500335
> View attachment 3500336
> View attachment 3500337
> View attachment 3500338
> View attachment 3500339


Congratulations, Moonstarr!
I'm happy for you and excited for me! [emoji41]  As it turns out I ordered bags in those very same colors. I was a little concerned about the blue being too dark like the pic of the Angelica in the blog. But your pics made me really excited!!!! [emoji7] 
Enjoy your new bags un good health! [emoji253]


----------



## Moonstarr

carterazo said:


> Congratulations, Moonstarr!
> I'm happy for you and excited for me! [emoji41]  As it turns out I ordered bags in those very same colors. I was a little concerned about the blue being too dark like the pic of the Angelica in the blog. But your pics made me really excited!!!! [emoji7]
> Enjoy your new bags un good health! [emoji253]



Yay! Great choices!   Which styles did you order in? I am very happy with the blue. I was worried it might not pop enough but it's really nice and I can't get over how much I absolutely LOVE the Dark Violet. Can't wait to see pics when you get yours in!


----------



## anitalilac

Moonstarr said:


> I was finally able to take some photos of the new Soulmate Midi's I received later this past week. Marine Blue and Dark Violet Merinos. I love Merinos .. so soft and smells amazing! Very light weight as well. The Soulmate Midi is my favourite style from Massaccesi. It's casual and shows off all that gorgeous leather! I think these two new leathers are smoother than the black merinos I received when we did the group order. They are little bit stiffer than I remember the black being as well, but I think with use these two new bags will quickly soften up. The colours are AH-MAZING! The Dark Violet is gorgeous ... exactly what I had hoped for. Like seriously amazing! And the Marine is very richly saturated and well and not dull at all. A nice rich, somewhat vibrant blue.
> 
> I'm also including a few picks of the shorter handles I had made for my Midi Minerva's. I just can't seem to get shoulder bags to stay on my shoulder without wanting to slip off and I was tired of walking around hoisting one shoulder higher to keep the bag from falling. haha A while back I thought someone had asked the question of what a shorter hand carrying length handle would look like on the Minerva and that gave me the idea. The bags were sitting there mostly unused, so I thought it was worth a shot. The handle length I got was about 16" from end of clip to clip. It will definitely work for my needs. Visually, the shoulder strap does look more proportionate, BUT if you're like me and find the shoulder bags want to slide, it might be an option so we can get out and use these gorgeous bags! There are two photos, one with the stiffer Nut Brown Pebbled and one with the super soft Plum Pebbled.
> 
> So without any further delay ... here are the pics! I'm going to update the other photos thread with these shots, plus I took some photos of all my Massaccesi bags to date. I think I have 11 now and hopefully one coming for Christmas (if my fiance follows through with my wish list!).
> 
> View attachment 3500331
> View attachment 3500335
> View attachment 3500336
> View attachment 3500337
> View attachment 3500338
> View attachment 3500339


Love the blue Merinos! Thanks for sharing the picture...
I think I want the Diva in Blue Merinos with Marine or Fuchsia lining.


----------



## mkpurselover

Moonstarr said:


> I was finally able to take some photos of the new Soulmate Midi's I received later this past week. Marine Blue and Dark Violet Merinos. I love Merinos .. so soft and smells amazing! Very light weight as well. The Soulmate Midi is my favourite style from Massaccesi. It's casual and shows off all that gorgeous leather! I think these two new leathers are smoother than the black merinos I received when we did the group order. They are little bit stiffer than I remember the black being as well, but I think with use these two new bags will quickly soften up. The colours are AH-MAZING! The Dark Violet is gorgeous ... exactly what I had hoped for. Like seriously amazing! And the Marine is very richly saturated and well and not dull at all. A nice rich, somewhat vibrant blue.
> 
> I'm also including a few picks of the shorter handles I had made for my Midi Minerva's. I just can't seem to get shoulder bags to stay on my shoulder without wanting to slip off and I was tired of walking around hoisting one shoulder higher to keep the bag from falling. haha A while back I thought someone had asked the question of what a shorter hand carrying length handle would look like on the Minerva and that gave me the idea. The bags were sitting there mostly unused, so I thought it was worth a shot. The handle length I got was about 16" from end of clip to clip. It will definitely work for my needs. Visually, the shoulder strap does look more proportionate, BUT if you're like me and find the shoulder bags want to slide, it might be an option so we can get out and use these gorgeous bags! There are two photos, one with the stiffer Nut Brown Pebbled and one with the super soft Plum Pebbled.
> 
> So without any further delay ... here are the pics! I'm going to update the other photos thread with these shots, plus I took some photos of all my Massaccesi bags to date. I think I have 11 now and hopefully one coming for Christmas (if my fiance follows through with my wish list!).
> 
> View attachment 3500331
> View attachment 3500335
> View attachment 3500336
> View attachment 3500337
> View attachment 3500338
> View attachment 3500339


Gorgeous! Great colors, and I love the shortened straps on the Minerva.  I have a midi zip Selene in the violet on order, now I'm excitedly waiting shipping notification.   [emoji7] 

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## carterazo

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! Great choices!   Which styles did you order in? I am very happy with the blue. I was worried it might not pop enough but it's really nice and I can't get over how much I absolutely LOVE the Dark Violet. Can't wait to see pics when you get yours in!


I ordered Angelica in the blue and Zhoe legend in the violet. Mine are still waiting in line to be made. I'm trying very hard to be extra patient.  [emoji28] [emoji16] [emoji56]


----------



## msd_bags

Moonstarr said:


> Yay! Great choices!   Which styles did you order in? I am very happy with the blue. I was worried it might not pop enough but it's really nice and I can't get over how much I absolutely LOVE the Dark Violet. Can't wait to see pics when you get yours in!


Your new bags are tdf!!! Wow!!!


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> I ordered Angelica in the blue and Zhoe legend in the violet. Mine are still waiting in line to be made. I'm trying very hard to be extra patient.  [emoji28] [emoji16] [emoji56]


I can't wait to see your Angelica..that is on my wish list too!


----------



## mkpurselover

Got my shipping notice today[emoji7], deep violet Midi Zip Selene!  

Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

mkpurselover said:


> Got my shipping notice today[emoji7], deep violet Midi Zip Selene!
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app



I'm excited for you!!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> Got my shipping notice today[emoji7], deep violet Midi Zip Selene!
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app



We must have been in the same production batch! I got my shipping notification for Port Minnie today too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> We must have been in the same production batch! I got my shipping notification for Port Minnie today too!



Yay! Very excited to see a Merinos Minnie!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.


----------



## Juliemvis

anitalilac said:


> I can't wait to see your Angelica..that is on my wish list too!



Mine to , X I'm hoping there might be a Black Friday sale then I will order a Angelic


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Ok, there's a U.S. customs bill on the box for 92.50. I have no idea why they valued it at $900 when it clearly says $279 on the form Massaccesi sent that was also attached to the box, So my question is, since my postman said nothing about paying customs, I don't need to worry about this right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.



Your bag is gorgeous! One of the things I learned is I think they measure the Soulmate shoulder drop from the grommets, not the top of the bag. I got extended straps too that only ended up being 8.5" drop...and was confused. Happened to me twice.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvAllBags said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! One of the things I learned is I think they measure the Soulmate shoulder drop from the grommets, not the top of the bag. I got extended straps too that only ended up being 8.5" drop...and was confused. Happened to me twice.


Thank you! Thanks for that info concerning the strap drop! I guess with my next purchase I'll have to get a couple more inches added.


----------



## thedseer

New leather posted on the blog!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Moonstarr

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.



oh... this is beautiful! Love the colour!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> New leather posted on the blog!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Pretty colors!


----------



## bonniekir

Congrats with your new gorgeous bag! I have a Arianna in Port in order , so now I am looking even more forward recieving the bag Sorry that the extended straps did not help your shoulders much! This is the reason,I always prefer either to wear with a messengerstrap or handheld.If the bag is of a certain size my shoulders can't carry the bag for a longer time, so with the messengerstrap , I can shift the postiion accordingly to either the shoulders or crossbody. Yes, I do agree with your point that the Vachetta might be too heavy for the shoulders alone..it would be in my case at least!


Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.


----------



## thedseer

Per an email I received: The first 20 handbag orders placed in our new Venezia leather will receive a matching Little Penelope gratis!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They need to show the leathers in natural light!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I zoomed in on that Venezia leather. I love it, and would probably use it for one of the satchel styles.  I'm hoping they post a better picture of it.


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They need to show the leathers in natural light!





Devyn Danielle said:


> I zoomed in on that Venezia leather. I love it, and would probably use it for one of the satchel styles.  I'm hoping they post a better picture of it.


I'm sure Colette will be getting swatches and will post better pictures on her blog. It can be hard to tell what the colors are like in the stock photos they use. And I'd like to see a close up of the texture of these leathers.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Ok, there's a U.S. customs bill on the box for 92.50. I have no idea why they valued it at $900 when it clearly says $279 on the form Massaccesi sent that was also attached to the box, So my question is, since my postman said nothing about paying customs, I don't need to worry about this right?



The postman is not supposed to release it until customs is paid but most do not know about it as mine did not. You need to pay it though as US customs has all your info on the form they left. 

Sounds like you need to protest the valuation though...I got hit with $70 burnt was on a box with 2 bags...$90 seems really high. There are instructions on the back on protesting. 

It is up to you but I did not want to risk not paying it so I took my form up to my post office to pay it. 

Sorry you got hit...it really is hit or miss on getting customs charges...I have only been hit once and I have had a lot of boxes from Italy.


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.



Beautiful bag!

I have a merinos soulmate and a blue Africa one. I can try to compare the weights for you if you like?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> The postman is not supposed to release it until customs is paid but most do not know about it as mine did not. You need to pay it though as US customs has all your info on the form they left.
> 
> Sounds like you need to protest the valuation though...I got hit with $70 burnt was on a box with 2 bags...$90 seems really high. There are instructions on the back on protesting.
> 
> It is up to you but I did not want to risk not paying it so I took my form up to my post office to pay it.
> 
> Sorry you got hit...it really is hit or miss on getting customs charges...I have only been hit once and I have had a lot of boxes from Italy.


Thanks for this info, and I would definitely protest. So, if there was no customs bill attached then everything would be okay, or is there always a customs bill attached?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> Beautiful bag!
> 
> I have a merinos soulmate and a blue Africa one. I can try to compare the weights for you if you like?


That would be great. Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and Devyn that's pretty disappointing that your merinos midi soulmate is hurting your shoulder. I always thought it was the lightest leather they had. I have a midi angel in blue Africa and it isn't heavy (nor light, just normal and I don't think of the weight).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and Devyn that's pretty disappointing that your merinos midi soulmate is hurting your shoulder. I always thought it was the lightest leather they had. I have a midi angel in blue Africa and it isn't heavy (nor light, just normal and I don't think of the weight).


I don't know what was going on with my shoulder yesterday, but it feels fine now. I've carried the bag to run a few errands to test it out, and  I think it will be okay.


----------



## clu0984

How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown


----------



## Cowumbut

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251


Stunning!  

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.


Congrats! Sorry to hear about customs, if it makes you feel better in Canada I was just charged $269.11 for 2 bags....that said. Gorgeous bags. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

Dark brown merinos Diniva.. Soulmate handles, wide messenger, no backing, soft and slouchy and easy to get in those pockets on the outside. Love it!


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for this info, and I would definitely protest. So, if there was no customs bill attached then everything would be okay, or is there always a customs bill attached?



Yes...normally there is nothing attached to the box but the shipping papers from Massaccesi. If you are the unfortunate recipient of customs it was in a bright orange plastic attached to the box hat is supposed to make the postman collect it prior to releasing the package. I have no idea what happens if you don't pay it. I paid it because I have received bags from Italy and U.K. For a decade and have never been hit with customs except once so I figured it was my time.


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251



Beautiful!! I can't wait for my Minnie in port!!


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Dark brown merinos Diniva.. Soulmate handles, wide messenger, no backing, soft and slouchy and easy to get in those pockets on the outside. Love it!



Love it!


----------



## Cowumbut

Port merinos full sized Selene zip bag! Amazing colour. Silver hardware. Soulmate handles, wide messenger. Amazing colour.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Love it!


Thank you!!! I think it's coming away this weekend with us so will be doubling as a diaper bag too. ..or maybe the port one. Or maybe the Divina. ...so many tough decisions.


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Beautiful!! I can't wait for my Minnie in port!!


Such a beautiful port colour....in a Minnie will be amazing...i have a Celeste Minnie and it's great.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cowumbut said:


> Congrats! Sorry to hear about customs, if it makes you feel better in Canada I was just charged $269.11 for 2 bags....that said. Gorgeous bags.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


That is insane! I hope this isn't going to turn into some long drawn out issue since they inflated the value of my bag. Your new Selene is gorgeous too! I'm really loving Port.


----------



## Cowumbut

Devyn Danielle said:


> That is insane! I hope this isn't going to turn into some long drawn out issue since they inflated the value of my bag. Your new Selene is gorgeous too! I'm really loving Port.


Yeah, Canada Customs is nutty expensive....I have to pick and choose when I order in anticipation of what they're going to charge. It's random but it seems more often than not I get charged. I hope it gets resolved quickly for you. 

Thank you!!! Yes, that port is amazing....it's a beautiful colour. I love your soulmate. I hope the shoulder drop ends up working for you. It's a great bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Dark brown merinos Diniva.. Soulmate handles, wide messenger, no backing, soft and slouchy and easy to get in those pockets on the outside. Love it!



Absolutely love this without the backing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> Port merinos full sized Selene zip bag! Amazing colour. Silver hardware. Soulmate handles, wide messenger. Amazing colour.



Beautiful color!


----------



## clu0984

Cowumbut said:


> Port merinos full sized Selene zip bag! Amazing colour. Silver hardware. Soulmate handles, wide messenger. Amazing colour.



Gorgeous.  Love you brown diniva too!


----------



## carterazo

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251


Oh. Em. Geee!  That color is stunning!!!
Congrats on your beautiful bag. This might be my favorite Minerva yet. [emoji41]


----------



## thedseer

I love the new merinos! Port is right up my alley. Love the Divina without the backing. And I am not usually a purple fan, but I am so drawn to the violet.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## carterazo

Congrats to all the ladies receiving their beauties!

I got shipping notice and it's already left!!!!  I can hardly wait!


----------



## anabg

Hello ladies. Do any of you pay for your bags with anything other than PayPal?  I want to close my Paypal account.


----------



## Moonstarr

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown



I absolutely love this colour so much. It just makes me happy! Your bag is lovely!



Cowumbut said:


> Dark brown merinos Diniva.. Soulmate handles, wide messenger, no backing, soft and slouchy and easy to get in those pockets on the outside. Love it!
> Port merinos full sized Selene zip bag! Amazing colour. Silver hardware. Soulmate handles, wide messenger. Amazing colour.



Two gorgeous bags! I just love the merinos leather.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Hello ladies. Do any of you pay for your bags with anything other than PayPal?  I want to close my Paypal account.


There's a credit card option on the website.


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> There's a credit card option on the website.



Thanks. I always order thru Colette and when it's time to pay I always receive an email from paypal.  I will email her in the next day or so and find to be sure...


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251


Sooo lovely!! Midi Minerva is one of my fave styles.  I'm thinking of getting one in nappa.  Though now, it seems Merino could be a better choice?  In the end I know it will be a choice between a little shiny and matte.  



Cowumbut said:


> Dark brown merinos Diniva.. Soulmate handles, wide messenger, no backing, soft and slouchy and easy to get in those pockets on the outside. Love it!





Cowumbut said:


> Port merinos full sized Selene zip bag! Amazing colour. Silver hardware. Soulmate handles, wide messenger. Amazing colour.


Oh my, 2 lovely bags!!! I like the Divina without backing I must say.  The port is wow!


----------



## thedseer

I've been carrying my Star since receiving it, but took my Soulmate on an errand this afternoon. I love merinos leather.






Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

This is my personal fav too!


----------



## Moonstarr

thedseer said:


> I've been carrying my Star since receiving it, but took my Soulmate on an errand this afternoon. I love merinos leather.
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



I love meronis too ... it's so soft and smells so good! I've only tried merinos, africa and pebbled yet though. I really would like to try vachetta one of these days.


----------



## Odebdo

Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!

LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!
> 
> LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!
> 
> View attachment 3506106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506108



Gorgeous!!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!
> 
> LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!
> 
> View attachment 3506106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506108


I just love this color! And I hope your son feels better.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Moonstarr

Odebdo said:


> Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!
> 
> LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!



Congrats! She's a beauty!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I just love this color! And I hope your son feels better.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks!  He is fine now...a day on antibiotics and he is good as new...we are all recovering from a couple bad nights of sleep though!


----------



## Odebdo

Moonstarr said:


> Congrats! She's a beauty!



Now that I see the saturation of color in this and your pictures...is really want the violet!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!
> 
> LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!
> 
> View attachment 3506106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506108



OMG!!! This is Perfect!!!! It's very beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Port merinos Minnie (midi Minerva) is here!!! I got shipping notification and then my son ended up with both ears infected and I never tracked my box so it was a surprise!
> 
> LOVE!! And I am super happy I did silver as that was what I had in my head...I think I probably would have said that had I gotten gold though too lol!
> 
> View attachment 3506106
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506107
> 
> 
> View attachment 3506108



Wow! Speechless!! So gorgeous!


----------



## Odebdo

I forgot to say this Minnie has an extended flap...I love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I forgot to say this Minnie has an extended flap...I love it!!



Love the extended flap!


----------



## clu0984

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the extended flap!



Me too!!


----------



## pbnjam

I'm loving all the reveals lately. Those merino colors are so rich and beautiful! Can't wait to do my own reveal soon. I'm waiting on an Aura bag! [emoji16][emoji175]


----------



## Odebdo

pbnjam said:


> I'm loving all the reveals lately. Those merino colors are so rich and beautiful! Can't wait to do my own reveal soon. I'm waiting on an Aura bag! [emoji16][emoji175]



What leather did you choose for Aura? We have not seen a reveal of this new style so I will be super happy to see your reveal!


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> What leather did you choose for Aura? We have not seen a reveal of this new style so I will be super happy to see your reveal!



I picked port merino leather with gold hw. I was unsure of the hw but I hope I like it. Red has got to be one of my favorite color for bags. Love every shade of it. [emoji173]️


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> I picked port merino leather with gold hw. I was unsure of the hw but I hope I like it. Red has got to be one of my favorite color for bags. Love every shade of it. [emoji173]️


That will be beautiful!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

pbnjam said:


> I picked port merino leather with gold hw. I was unsure of the hw but I hope I like it. Red has got to be one of my favorite color for bags. Love every shade of it. [emoji173]️



I went back and forth too....seeing port...I think both gold and silver will look fantastic with the leather. With the hardware on the Aura I prob would have chose gold too...on my Minnie the hardware is not in the front so I like silver...if that makes sense.

Can't wait to see Aura! Has it shipped yet?


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> I went back and forth too....seeing port...I think both gold and silver will look fantastic with the leather. With the hardware on the Aura I prob would have chose gold too...on my Minnie the hardware is not in the front so I like silver...if that makes sense.
> 
> Can't wait to see Aura! Has it shipped yet?



Just love seeing your port Minnie. The silver looks very pretty for that style. I was picturing this Longchamp bag when I ordered my Aura bag. That's why I went with light gold. I think I know what you mean abt using gold when it is on the front of the bag.



I did get a shipping notice since Monday. Hope it gets to me soon. I ordered it in the extra long strap. Crossing my fingers that it will be a good length for me.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Just love seeing your port Minnie. The silver looks very pretty for that style. I was picturing this Longchamp bag when I ordered my Aura bag. That's why I went with light gold. I think I know what you mean abt using gold when it is on the front of the bag.
> View attachment 3506984
> 
> 
> I did get a shipping notice since Monday. Hope it gets to me soon. I ordered it in the extra long strap. Crossing my fingers that it will be a good length for me.


I love this Longchamp bag and totally think of the Aura everytime I see it (and vice versa).

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> I love this Longchamp bag and totally think of the Aura everytime I see it (and vice versa).
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



[emoji16]yeah it has a similar shape, flap, and closure.  I think this Longchamp bag is pricier tho. I'm happy with beautiful Italian leather for affordable pricing made just for me. [emoji6]


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> [emoji16]yeah it has a similar shape, flap, and closure.  I think this Longchamp bag is pricier tho. I'm happy with beautiful Italian leather for affordable pricing made just for me. [emoji6]


Yeah, I would go for the Aura too, between the price and the ability to customize it.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I went back and forth too....seeing port...I think both gold and silver will look fantastic with the leather. With the hardware on the Aura I prob would have chose gold too...on my Minnie the hardware is not in the front so I like silver...if that makes sense.
> 
> Can't wait to see Aura! Has it shipped yet?



Love the Port with either gold or silver hw, and it might even look cool with gunmetal!


----------



## momasaurus

I am debating between these two bags for work. Do they both hold a 3-ring binder, folders, stuff like that? Does the more stable looking bottom of the Rua make a difference in using it? Do the handles of the Rua get in the way when you use the shoulder strap? I'm thinking Merinos. Thanks so much!!



Cowumbut said:


> Arianna and Rua Angelica comparison pics. Please excuse the lighting, it's rainy and dark here today.


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> I am debating between these two bags for work. Do they both hold a 3-ring binder, folders, stuff like that? Does the more stable looking bottom of the Rua make a difference in using it? Do the handles of the Rua get in the way when you use the shoulder strap? I'm thinking Merinos. Thanks so much!!


Heres my take after using both..I'm not sure I have a 3 ring binder to try it but I think the Rua would be easier for work. The handles do get in the way crossbody and are kind of annoying (mine are a 9 inch drop) but the more square shape of the Rua might allow for more to be put in it. That being said the Arianna is a great med-large bag that holds way more than you'd think. They both sit close to the body which is nice however the stiff rolled shoulder straps on the Rua are more favorable to arm carry for sure. The Arianna has slightly rounded corners on the base which makes it slightly narrower. I'd also run this by Colette,  she might have a good idea for you too. Hope this helps. Oh!, the Arianna is also slightly taller which I prefer to the Rua.


----------



## Cowumbut

Port with silver in natural light. The colour is phenomenal.


----------



## mkpurselover

Deep violet Midi Zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining [emoji7]  Different colors inside and outside?  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cowumbut

mkpurselover said:


> Deep violet Midi Zip Selene with silver hardware and silver lining [emoji7]  Different colors inside and outside?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3508322
> View attachment 3508323
> 
> 
> Sent from my VK815 using PurseForum mobile app


AMAZING!!![emoji173] 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Heres my take after using both..I'm not sure I have a 3 ring binder to try it but I think the Rua would be easier for work. The handles do get in the way crossbody and are kind of annoying (mine are a 9 inch drop) but the more square shape of the Rua might allow for more to be put in it. That being said the Arianna is a great med-large bag that holds way more than you'd think. They both sit close to the body which is nice however the stiff rolled shoulder straps on the Rua are more favorable to arm carry for sure. The Arianna has slightly rounded corners on the base which makes it slightly narrower. I'd also run this by Colette,  she might have a good idea for you too. Hope this helps. Oh!, the Arianna is also slightly taller which I prefer to the Rua.


Thanks for all this. Super-helpful. I was leaning toward port, and the pix of your Selene put me totally over the edge!!! Thanks for that also!


----------



## Cowumbut

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for all this. Super-helpful. I was leaning toward port, and the pix of your Selene put me totally over the edge!!! Thanks for that also!


Lol! Happy to help....I was going to travel with my Divina this weekend but couldn't resist that colour. 

Also, you could ask Marco if he will put the Arianna handles on the Rua....maybe he will. Although I think he designed the Arianna in response to that issue.


----------



## msd_bags

Cowumbut said:


> Lol! Happy to help....I was going to travel with my Divina this weekend but couldn't resist that colour.
> 
> Also, you could ask Marco if he will put the Arianna handles on the Rua....maybe he will. Although I think he designed the Arianna in response to that issue.



I asked about Arianna handles and external long strap attachment on the Angelica. But Marco said no.

All these Port reveals make me want one!!


----------



## momasaurus

Cowumbut said:


> Lol! Happy to help....I was going to travel with my Divina this weekend but couldn't resist that colour.
> 
> Also, you could ask Marco if he will put the Arianna handles on the Rua....maybe he will. Although I think he designed the Arianna in response to that issue.



No go on switching handles. Sounds like @*msd_bags* and I are thinking alike!

I'm considering gunmetal with the port. What do you think?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

That sucks that you can't switch out the handles. I strongly  prefer the look of the fold down handles on his satchel handbags.


----------



## msd_bags

momasaurus said:


> No go on switching handles. Sounds like @*msd_bags* and I are thinking alike!
> 
> I'm considering gunmetal with the port. What do you think?





Devyn Danielle said:


> That sucks that you can't switch out the handles. I strongly  prefer the look of the fold down handles on his satchel handbags.



Maybe Marco said no because it will be a style on its own? I hope so.
I really think port with gunmetal will be beautiful, but as a personal choice, I prefer the light gun metal.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok ladies.....I made it through my NO ORDER October....it is NOVEMBER!!! 

So....as I debate what I want to order I thought I would throw it out there to see if there is any interest in a group bespoke of any kind?  I reached out to Colette yesterday....and she said we could now do a bespoke on the 3 new styles, Arianna, Aura, and Cassandra....and that we also could do something in the new merinos colors....I also still love the Cuoio Vachetta leather as well (on an Aura...oh my!)....so I just thought bespokes are always fun and if anything works, it saves all us MM ladies who join money....so let's at least discuss now that I am in the position where I can order!!

Thoughts or ideas on what you might want...throw them out as you never know if others may decide THAT is the bag we could all love!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Ok ladies.....I made it through my NO ORDER October....it is NOVEMBER!!!
> 
> So....as I debate what I want to order I thought I would throw it out there to see if there is any interest in a group bespoke of any kind?  I reached out to Colette yesterday....and she said we could now do a bespoke on the 3 new styles, Arianna, Aura, and Cassandra....and that we also could do something in the new merinos colors....I also still love the Cuoio Vachetta leather as well (on an Aura...oh my!)....so I just thought bespokes are always fun and if anything works, it saves all us MM ladies who join money....so let's at least discuss now that I am in the position where I can order!!
> 
> Thoughts or ideas on what you might want...throw them out as you never know if others may decide THAT is the bag we could all love!


Marine blue merinos Arianna? ??! I'd do any of the new colours but the brown.


----------



## Odebdo

Cowumbut said:


> Marine blue merinos Arianna? ??! I'd do any of the new colours but the brown.



I would totally do a Marine Arianna....that is a wonderful suggestion!  I love my Arianna in Iced Taupe Africa!

Let's see what other great ideas come up!  To me this is the FUN part!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> I would totally do a Marine Arianna....that is a wonderful suggestion!  I love my Arianna in Iced Taupe Africa!
> 
> Let's see what other great ideas come up!  To me this is the FUN part!


Wooooooo!  Yes, it's a great bag!!!


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> Ok ladies.....I made it through my NO ORDER October....it is NOVEMBER!!!
> 
> So....as I debate what I want to order I thought I would throw it out there to see if there is any interest in a group bespoke of any kind?  I reached out to Colette yesterday....and she said we could now do a bespoke on the 3 new styles, Arianna, Aura, and Cassandra....and that we also could do something in the new merinos colors....I also still love the Cuoio Vachetta leather as well (on an Aura...oh my!)....so I just thought bespokes are always fun and if anything works, it saves all us MM ladies who join money....so let's at least discuss now that I am in the position where I can order!!
> 
> Thoughts or ideas on what you might want...throw them out as you never know if others may decide THAT is the bag we could all love!


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> Ok ladies.....I made it through my NO ORDER October....it is NOVEMBER!!!
> 
> So....as I debate what I want to order I thought I would throw it out there to see if there is any interest in a group bespoke of any kind?  I reached out to Colette yesterday....and she said we could now do a bespoke on the 3 new styles, Arianna, Aura, and Cassandra....and that we also could do something in the new merinos colors....I also still love the Cuoio Vachetta leather as well (on an Aura...oh my!)....so I just thought bespokes are always fun and if anything works, it saves all us MM ladies who join money....so let's at least discuss now that I am in the position where I can order!!
> 
> Thoughts or ideas on what you might want...throw them out as you never know if others may decide THAT is the bag we could all love!



I definitely want an Arianna, but I can't decide which color of the merinos that I want!  I need to ask Colette for samples!  Leaning towards the Port, but the violet is deliciously eye-popping, then the Forest looks super classy!  Thinking that the Port might be the most versatile....  I just LOVE my Midi Zip Selene in Deep Blue Africa and Soulmate in Pebbled Emerald (very similar to the merinos jade), so I'm looking to expand my color (and leather) horizons. Hope we can come to a solution that we ALL can love!


----------



## Cowumbut

musicmom said:


> I definitely want an Arianna, but I can't decide which color of the merinos that I want!  I need to ask Colette for samples!  Leaning towards the Port, but the violet is deliciously eye-popping, then the Forest looks super classy!  Thinking that the Port might be the most versatile....  I just LOVE my Midi Zip Selene in Deep Blue Africa and Soulmate in Pebbled Emerald (very similar to the merinos jade), so I'm looking to expand my color (and leather) horizons. Hope we can come to a solution that we ALL can love!


I'd do violet or forest too!


----------



## momasaurus

I would LOVE a port merinos Arianna. Does all the hardware have to match when we do a bespoke? I don't remember. I love the dark gunmetal...


----------



## Odebdo

I have port merinos....so as much as I love it (it is a GREAT color) I probably do not want to duplicate it....but others may...so lets keep the ideas rolling as there is no rule we can only do one bespoke!

I would do something in the forest or violet merinos as well....


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> I have port merinos....so as much as I love it (it is a GREAT color) I probably do not want to duplicate it....but others may...so lets keep the ideas rolling as there is no rule we can only do one bespoke!
> 
> I would do something in the forest or violet merinos as well....


Forest would work for me, violet probably not. I hope we get this going!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Black vaccheta or taupe merinos midi divina with gold hardware 
Oh but I would want selene handles so never mind.


----------



## anabg

Forest Aura?  [emoji848]


----------



## Cowumbut

anabg said:


> Forest Aura?  [emoji848]


Would be lovely, but not for me.


----------



## Odebdo

I would be open to Forest Aura.....

So far we have interest in a Marine merinos Arianna (2), forest merinos Aura (2)...

And then Violet merinos also got mentioned....not sure if it was Arianna or if we are open to styles??

Lets keep the conversation going....I love hearing ideas for bags...this is the fun part for me!


----------



## msd_bags

I like marine merinos Arianna, I think it will be lovely, but I'm not ready to order yet.


----------



## Cowumbut

I think, Black Friday weekend is likely going to have a promo...a sample sale would be delightful! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cowumbut said:


> I think, Black Friday weekend is likely going to have a promo...a sample sale would be delightful!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using PurseForum mobile app


I am waiting to see what happens for BF, before ordering another Soulmate.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have to say that with the recent frequency of 10% promotions, with ability to customize, makes it less tempting to order a standard bag with no customizations at 15% off. Especially with likely BF promotions  a few weeks away and a sample sale being way overdue AND after Christmas in general being a season of lots of sales.... I'm willing to be patient.
Unless I was just about to order a non customized bag at full price and the bespoke happened to be for that exact bag of course, ---then it would rock! I know several of you order a bag per month, on average, and try all the new styles and leathers as they come out, building up vast and drool worthy collections. If I could afford to treat myself to that hobby I SO WOULD, but alas, budget constraints keep me from participating in the true Massaccesi Enthusiasts inner circle among this thread. But I'm so glad you guys are doing it so I can hear about allllll your bags and see the yummy pictures! I at least get to participate in the bounty vicariously!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And if I was going to do a new style & leather just for the fun of it, I would do port aura with gold.  I just have no utilitarian need for such a bag and I'm still trying to build up a small assortment of bags that work for grad school mom o' 4 life in basic neutrals. I so far just have the selene in river that really works for that, (and a river Frankie from mz wallace but the season for that color has passed in my part of the world) and would need black or beige/taupe in midi divina to be my next lug-stuff workhorse. Preferably black. So I wait.....


----------



## ajamy

Odebdo said:


> I would be open to Forest Aura.....
> 
> So far we have interest in a Marine merinos Arianna (2), forest merinos Aura (2)...
> 
> And then Violet merinos also got mentioned....not sure if it was Arianna or if we are open to styles??
> 
> Lets keep the conversation going....I love hearing ideas for bags...this is the fun part for me!


I could also be interested in Forest Aura


----------



## LuvAllBags

I would only be interested in Forest Midi Selene or Midi Minerva.


----------



## soramillay

I'm on perma-ban but excited for all of you, hope you can figure something out! Sounds like Forest is coming out in front.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....so for those interested in Forest Merinos....is Aura the only style or would a Selene (midi or zip options would be avail in a bespoke) work? 

I love dreaming up options in case you cannot tell!


----------



## Cowumbut

Odebdo said:


> Ok....so for those interested in Forest Merinos....is Aura the only style or would a Selene (midi or zip options would be avail in a bespoke) work?
> 
> I love dreaming up options in case you cannot tell!


I'd do a Selene full sized or Midi,  regular or zipped in Forest...I'm game for that. No Aura for me. Thanks for keeping track of us!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Saw these on FB

The Venezia leather is gorgeous! I may get an Aura in Venezia.




I'm beginning to think Port makes every bag look better!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Ok....so for those interested in Forest Merinos....is Aura the only style or would a Selene (midi or zip options would be avail in a bespoke) work?
> 
> I love dreaming up options in case you cannot tell!



I would do a Forest Selene or Midi Selene.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So, I read a post from a few months back regarding the Africa leathers being easy to scratch. Has that been your experience? I'm looking at getting a blue Africa handbag, but if the Africas scratch easily then I'll need to pass.


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> Saw these on FB
> 
> The Venezia leather is gorgeous! I may get an Aura in Venezia.
> 
> View attachment 3510087
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think Port makes every bag look better!
> 
> View attachment 3510084



I agree!


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> So, I read a post from a few months back regarding the Africa leathers being easy to scratch. Has that been your experience? I'm looking at getting a blue Africa handbag, but if the Africas scratch easily then I'll need to pass.


I have a Blue Africa Midi Zip Selene and I have used it almost daily for a year!  No scratches at all (and I'm not too careful with my bags) and the only noticeable change in all this time is that it now is visibly more relaxed and less structured.  I get lots of compliments on the color, and it seems to morph depending on the lighting, its surroundings, and your outfit.  I highly recommend it!  I'd even buy it again if my bag and I parted ways for some reason...


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> Ok....so for those interested in Forest Merinos....is Aura the only style or would a Selene (midi or zip options would be avail in a bespoke) work?
> 
> I love dreaming up options in case you cannot tell!



I love my midi-zip Selene (but I customized it with a top zipper and shoulder strap), so I think I'm only interested in an Arianna (which has both) right now.


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> I would be open to Forest Aura.....
> 
> So far we have interest in a Marine merinos Arianna (2), forest merinos Aura (2)...
> 
> And then Violet merinos also got mentioned....not sure if it was Arianna or if we are open to styles??
> 
> Lets keep the conversation going....I love hearing ideas for bags...this is the fun part for me!



I'm a vote for an Arianna in Port merinos!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> I have a Blue Africa Midi Zip Selene and I have used it almost daily for a year!  No scratches at all (and I'm not too careful with my bags) and the only noticeable change in all this time is that it now is visibly more relaxed and less structured.  I get lots of compliments on the color, and it seems to morph depending on the lighting, its surroundings, and your outfit.  I highly recommend it!  I'd even buy it again if my bag and I parted ways for some reason...


Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> So, I read a post from a few months back regarding the Africa leathers being easy to scratch. Has that been your experience? I'm looking at getting a blue Africa handbag, but if the Africas scratch easily then I'll need to pass.


I have not had any issues. At one point, I thought I had wear on my lead Africa Phoebe, but it buffed out. Have not noticed any wear since on that or my blue Africa midi soulmate. I think they are pretty tough. Have not noticed any loss of the metallic finish either.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

One of my most carried bags are my Blue and bronze Africa midi soulmates....no wear issues at all...just much more relaxed and smooshy once broken in.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for your input, thedseer and Odebdo.


----------



## tenKrat

I love the recent reveals of all the merinos bags. I was traveling all of last month. 

I hope you all succeed in getting a bespoke together. A forest merinos bespoke would tempt me, but I would have to pass on it. I'm expecting a forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hw to arrive any day now.


----------



## anabg

Forest (or maybe port, but really love forest) midi Minerva would tempt me, as well. I have 2 midi Selenes already and would like to try new styles.


----------



## msd_bags

A midi Minerva in Port merinos will tempt me as well.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I love the recent reveals of all the merinos bags. I was traveling all of last month.
> 
> I hope you all succeed in getting a bespoke together. A forest merinos bespoke would tempt me, but I would have to pass on it. I'm expecting a forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hw to arrive any day now.


do post a picture when it arrives - the combination of dark gunmetal and forest sounds very tempting!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Deep blue Africa so far very rock but I've only had it a few months, maybe worn it ten times or so.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rock = tough


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Port merinos would tempt me as well but I really want it with light blue lining! And probably not an unstructured bag for me. Midi divina or angelica, for me if I were getting a port bag.


----------



## anabg

It's getting so hard to narrow it down since the number of styles has grown and grown over time..


----------



## anabg

My Penelope Messengers shipped!!  [emoji162][emoji38]


----------



## anabg

Devyn Danielle said:


> Saw these on FB
> 
> The Venezia leather is gorgeous! I may get an Aura in Venezia.
> 
> View attachment 3510087
> 
> 
> I'm beginning to think Port makes every bag look better!
> 
> View attachment 3510084


The new leather looks very elegant. It elevates the Aura.  I am wondering about the texture.  I might have to order samples.


----------



## renza

Has anyone had luck re-selling Massaccesi purses on Ebay, or is there somewhere else you would recommend? I need to clear out a lot of stuff so I'm thinking one of my little-used Massaccesi purses will need to go.  However if resale is terrible I may just hold onto it or see if my mom or sister have any interest in it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anabg said:


> The new leather looks very elegant. It elevates the Aura.  I am wondering about the texture.  I might have to order samples.


I think so too! I have a taupe sample on order.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> do post a picture when it arrives - the combination of dark gunmetal and forest sounds very tempting!


Of course!


----------



## LuvAllBags

renza said:


> Has anyone had luck re-selling Massaccesi purses on Ebay, or is there somewhere else you would recommend? I need to clear out a lot of stuff so I'm thinking one of my little-used Massaccesi purses will need to go.  However if resale is terrible I may just hold onto it or see if my mom or sister have any interest in it.



I have sold several in styles that just didn't work for me...in my experience, they do not resell very well. They sit for a long time. Probably because the brand is not well known. But...all the bags I've listed have eventually sold.


----------



## soramillay

renza said:


> Has anyone had luck re-selling Massaccesi purses on Ebay, or is there somewhere else you would recommend? I need to clear out a lot of stuff so I'm thinking one of my little-used Massaccesi purses will need to go.  However if resale is terrible I may just hold onto it or see if my mom or sister have any interest in it.



Resale is not very good, but that's generally true across the board for contemporary bags. The buyer is likely to be another tpfer, so I don't mind that much if I think it's going to a good home.


----------



## Juliemvis

renza said:


> Has anyone had luck re-selling Massaccesi purses on Ebay, or is there somewhere else you would recommend? I need to clear out a lot of stuff so I'm thinking one of my little-used Massaccesi purses will need to go.  However if resale is terrible I may just hold onto it or see if my mom or sister have any interest in it.



I've got 2 bags to sell as well ,my mini Divina and my zhoe  barely use them now [emoji25] il have to try eBay


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was just saying a few weeks ago that I hope some of you would offload some styles you weren't reaching for!
But yeah resale value is a bummer for massaccesi, no funding a new purchase from the proceeds, and probably not even half of a new purchase would get funded. That's something I definitely consider when on the verge of pulling the trigger on a bag. Especially sight unseen online.


----------



## bonniekir

Well, the brand is very new, so of course resale can be difficult, but as an old Belenista, I'm delighted at the price range! The same atelier as BE and almost half the price..well, not to mention the designs, leather quality, craftmanship and the special bespokes  !



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was just saying a few weeks ago that I hope some of you would offload some styles you weren't reaching for!
> But yeah resale value is a bummer for massaccesi, no funding a new purchase from the proceeds, and probably not even half of a new purchase would get funded. That's something I definitely consider when on the verge of pulling the trigger on a bag. Especially sight unseen online.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was just saying a few weeks ago that I hope some of you would offload some styles you weren't reaching for!
> But yeah resale value is a bummer for massaccesi, no funding a new purchase from the proceeds, and probably not even half of a new purchase would get funded. That's something I definitely consider when on the verge of pulling the trigger on a bag. Especially sight unseen online.



I feel like the only way to break even on bags is a) if you have vintage Chanel & LV that you bought cheap years ago and b) if you score bags at very steep discounts or EUC. Cos I read about even new premier bags like Celine selling for a fraction of the cost. If you calculate what that is... that can be several contemporary bags!  It's all a zero sum game, bag collecting. 

But I wanna say... bag collecting is not as bad as collecting jewelry and antiques. Or shoes. Those things are super hard to sell. The worst is books. Dusty. When you move, you have to give them away for free and no one wants them. And if you have rare books, you need to keep them in humidity-controlled rooms so they don't fall apart.


----------



## anabg

You can lose money reselling premier brands just as easily.


----------



## thedseer

I had one listed for a little while on eBay. It had watchers but never bids. I could have kept lowering the price, but decided I would try it in my rotation again, and I'm glad I did. I think resale in general is just bad these days no matter the designer, but certainly Massaccesi is less well known.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## BlueCherry

anabg said:


> You can lose money reselling premier brands just as easily.



This is true, I remember a lady who couldn't sell her NWT Celine micro luggage for £1000. So losing half from MM doesn't seem too bad at all in comparison. Someone should set up an MM swap shop [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew! 

I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain. 

Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.


----------



## msd_bags

pbnjam said:


> Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew!
> 
> I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain.
> 
> Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3512951
> 
> View attachment 3512952



I'm loving the Port more and more!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pbnjam said:


> Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew!
> 
> I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain.
> 
> Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3512951
> 
> View attachment 3512952


So pretty! I agree about the outside pocket. Too bad it's not standard. Yeah, I'm thinking of an Aura in the future.  that strap drop seems pretty short to me, and I'm 5'2"! How tall are you, and how much to lengthen the strap?


----------



## pbnjam

msd_bags said:


> I'm loving the Port more and more!


I love it too! [emoji4]


Devyn Danielle said:


> So pretty! I agree about the outside pocket. Too bad it's not standard. Yeah, I'm thinking of an Aura in the future.  that strap drop seems pretty short to me, and I'm 5'2"! How tall are you, and how much to lengthen the strap?



I am 5'2" but size 12. I just asked to add 3 inches to strap drop. For crossbody wear, 3 inch is just enough. I wish they had a little bit more leather on the very end. But I am satisfied and already using this bag today.


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> Resale is not very good, but that's generally true across the board for contemporary bags. The buyer is likely to be another tpfer, so I don't mind that much if I think it's going to a good home.



Agree with this!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Well, the brand is very new, so of course resale can be difficult, but as an old Belenista, I'm delighted at the price range! The same atelier as BE and almost half the price..well, not to mention the designs, leather quality, craftmanship and the special bespokes  !



Great point!


----------



## LuvAllBags

soramillay said:


> I feel like the only way to break even on bags is a) if you have vintage Chanel & LV that you bought cheap years ago and b) if you score bags at very steep discounts or EUC. Cos I read about even new premier bags like Celine selling for a fraction of the cost. If you calculate what that is... that can be several contemporary bags!  It's all a zero sum game, bag collecting.
> 
> But I wanna say... bag collecting is not as bad as collecting jewelry and antiques. Or shoes. Those things are super hard to sell. The worst is books. Dusty. When you move, you have to give them away for free and no one wants them. And if you have rare books, you need to keep them in humidity-controlled rooms so they don't fall apart.



So true!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I agree with all the points mentioned. I guess I just struggle with not being able to see and handle, try on, etc bags before purchasing. And especially when the options are sometimes hard to envision. But of course all the custom options are the best part of MM, too!


----------



## momasaurus

pbnjam said:


> Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew!
> 
> I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain.
> 
> Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3512951
> 
> View attachment 3512952


Very nice! Classic look but also breezy and cute.


----------



## clu0984

pbnjam said:


> Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew!
> 
> I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain.
> 
> Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3512951
> 
> View attachment 3512952



Gorgeous.  Very ladylike


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Got my Aura in port merino yesterday! I ordered this with strap drop lengthened I think another 3 inches. It was hard for me to figure out whether the strap would be long enough for me to use as a crossbody. I'm glad to say that with the strap on the longest setting, the drop is just right. Phew!
> 
> I had the Zhoe before and wasn't happy with the strap length. So that was a deal breaker for me.  I think if I were to try the Zhoe again, I would not have the zipper top, longer strap, and possibly also remove the chain.
> 
> Anyways, I'm super happy with this purchase! I am loving the color and style! [emoji4] I think if I were to be really picky, it would be even more perfect to have a slip pocket on the back of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3512951
> 
> View attachment 3512952


This is gorgeous, and the color is perfect! Such an elegant looking bag. I think an Aura is next on my list.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pbnjam

momasaurus said:


> Very nice! Classic look but also breezy and cute.





clu0984 said:


> Gorgeous.  Very ladylike





thedseer said:


> This is gorgeous, and the color is perfect! Such an elegant looking bag. I think an Aura is next on my list.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you momasaurus, clu0984, and thedseer!

I even took her to watch Wicked today!



I love her very much! Thedseer, you need this! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does an ipad fit easily in an Angel Midi?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Absolutely. I can even zip up the mz wallace coco I bought from you on my ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard. But barely. The angel midi had room to spare.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Absolutely. I can even zip up the mz wallace coco I bought from you on my ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard. But barely. The angel midi had room to spare.



Awesome - thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Absolutely. I can even zip up the mz wallace coco I bought from you on my ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard. But barely. The angel midi had room to spare.



Angel was waaaaaayy too big for me so I'm thinking of trying the midi size with lengthened handles so I can get them over a winter coat.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What angel midi are you considering?


----------



## Odebdo

I have both and the midi is smaller but an iPad definitely fits no problem!

Let's see if I can find pictures I never posted!not the best comparison, but the olive iced full size angel is in back, lead Africa midi angel in front.

And excuse that wall...prob why I did not post it....my black lab leans against this wall so it is always dirty...doesn't matter how much I scrub it...dogs...good thing he is cute!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh but luv you probably will not be too pleased by the narrow mouth, makes it kind of annoying to see and get in. That's the main flaw.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh but luv you probably will not be too pleased by the narrow mouth, makes it kind of annoying to see and get in. That's the main flaw.


Agree, I love the angel but the narrow top bothers me.


----------



## tenKrat

My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Aura comes with a key, but I'll never use it.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is what fits inside, just the very basics:  small wallet, pouch, coin purse, key pouch, tissues, and mints.

(Sorry, having trouble posting the pics.  Will repost later.)


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Aura comes with a key, but I'll never use it.
> View attachment 3514994


Which one fits more ? The Zhoe or Aura? Loving both !


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Which one fits more ? The Zhoe or Aura? Loving both !



Definitely Zhoe


----------



## tenKrat

Okay, second try for what fits in Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

I love the forest merinos. Exactly the dark green I was looking for. 

The dark gunmetal hardware is now my favorite.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I love the forest merinos. Exactly the dark green I was looking for.
> 
> The dark gunmetal hardware is now my favorite.


Another very nice bag tenkrat!! Dark gunmetal sure looks really great with this Aura!


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3514985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514987


Love it, and love the color with the dark gunmetal!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I love the forest merinos. Exactly the dark green I was looking for.
> 
> The dark gunmetal hardware is now my favorite.



I second the opinion that gunmetal is gorgeous on the aura. if there's any design where it's worth the splurge, it's this one because the hw is the highlight. I would be so tempted by a dark violet Aura with gunmetal hw.


----------



## tenKrat

I had four feet added to the bottom of my Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> I second the opinion that gunmetal is gorgeous on the aura. I would be so tempted by a dark violet Aura with gunmetal hw.



That would be very striking!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What angel midi are you considering?



I hadn't given the leather any thought yet. I love the Angel pockets but the full size is huge, so I thought maybe the midi would be better. I would need to extend the straps several inches.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh but luv you probably will not be too pleased by the narrow mouth, makes it kind of annoying to see and get in. That's the main flaw.





anitalilac said:


> Agree, I love the angel but the narrow top bothers me.



Hmmm...that will be annoying. I like to see inside my bags.


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Aura comes with a key, but I'll never use it.
> View attachment 3514994





tenKrat said:


> I had four feet added to the bottom of my Aura.
> 
> View attachment 3515109


Beautiful bag! The green is very pretty and looks great with the gunmetal. And so smart to add feet. I didn't think of that. I didn't notice the key at all. Hmm. Now I have to look for that.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3514985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514987



Wow! Gorgeous! Love the green and dark gunmetal hw combo!


----------



## tenKrat

The regular strap length on the Aura sits just right on me when it's at the longest setting. And, I'm only 5'4". Next time, I will ask for an additional 2" or 3" in strap length like @pbnjam did so that I have some leeway in length.

If you are as tall as or taller than I am, then you definitely need to add some inches if you order an Aura.


----------



## momasaurus

tenKrat said:


> My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3514985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514987


Beautiful bag, tenKrat!! I love the dark hardware. Thanks for the pix.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I love the forest merinos. Exactly the dark green I was looking for.
> 
> The dark gunmetal hardware is now my favorite.


They are a stunning combination - I love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have been so port hungry that I dug up my own burgundy bag, just a shade lighter, and took her to school today! I'm holding off on a port aura by enjoying my oldie but goodie.


----------



## anabg

BigCherry said:


> This is true, I remember a lady who couldn't sell her NWT Celine micro luggage for £1000. So losing half from MM doesn't seem too bad at all in comparison. Someone should set up an MM swap shop [emoji6]



Yes!  Maybe a Facebook group...


----------



## anabg

The Penelope Messengers are here. Forest and Chocolate Merinos.  Chocolate is for my mom.  For reference I am 5'-2" and 146 lbs.  Strap has 4 more holes to go so it could be made much longer.


----------



## anabg

Was there ever a decision made about the bespoke?


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> The Penelope Messengers are here. Forest and Chocolate Merinos.  Chocolate is for my mom.  For reference I am 5'-2" and 146 lbs.  Strap has 4 more holes to go so it could be made much longer.
> 
> View attachment 3515633
> View attachment 3515634


Love them, and good idea about getting more holes. Do you like the style?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> Love them, and good idea about getting more holes. Do you like the style?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



I love it.  It looks like it fits a ton.  I am about to try my things in it... The number of holes came standard.  I just have it somewhere in the middle right now.. Sorry if my post was confusing..


----------



## anabg

Using it to go to the store real quick and this is what I have in it, although it fits more...

I got the sage lining and I love it...


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I love it.  It looks like it fits a ton.  I am about to try my things in it... The number of holes came standard.  I just have it somewhere in the middle right now.. Sorry if my post was confusing..


Ah, I see now - I just misread your post. Glad that you love it!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> The Penelope Messengers are here. Forest and Chocolate Merinos.  Chocolate is for my mom.  For reference I am 5'-2" and 146 lbs.  Strap has 4 more holes to go so it could be made much longer.
> 
> View attachment 3515633
> View attachment 3515634



Aah! Mine is Forest too. Looks beautiful! I got a shipping notice, so it should be here soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3515370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been so port hungry that I dug up my own burgundy bag, just a shade lighter, and took her to school today! I'm holding off on a port aura by enjoying my oldie but goodie.



Pretty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene shipped! I think the recent FB photo is my bag! [emoji173]️


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Congrats with your new gorgeous bag! I have a Arianna in Port in order , so now I am looking even more forward recieving the bag Sorry that the extended straps did not help your shoulders much! This is the reason,I always prefer either to wear with a messengerstrap or handheld.If the bag is of a certain size my shoulders can't carry the bag for a longer time, so with the messengerstrap , I can shift the postiion accordingly to either the shoulders or crossbody. Yes, I do agree with your point that the Vachetta might be too heavy for the shoulders alone..it would be in my case at least!


Bonnie I am looking forward to seeing this bag.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.


Gorgeous I love this bag. I love the midi Soulmate and this leather is just stunning.


----------



## djfmn

momasaurus said:


> No go on switching handles. Sounds like @*msd_bags* and I are thinking alike!
> 
> I'm considering gunmetal with the port. What do you think?


Gunmetal with port will be absolutely amazing.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> So, I read a post from a few months back regarding the Africa leathers being easy to scratch. Has that been your experience? I'm looking at getting a blue Africa handbag, but if the Africas scratch easily then I'll need to pass.


I have Africa leathers in a midi Selene, Phoebe both lead, Zhoe in Africa blue, Midi Soulmate in Africa blue and Africa bronze. I use them all the time and have had them for over a year and have seen no scratches on any of them.


----------



## tenKrat

I wore my dark taupe vachetta Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for the first time today. Aura is pretty amazing in vachetta.


----------



## tenKrat

In afternoon sun:


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I wore my dark taupe vachetta Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for the first time today. Aura is pretty amazing in vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3517948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517949



I really like the dark gunmetal with this leather color!


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3514985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514987



This is a great bag and I love gunmetal too. I got a swatch of the green and the dark red and decided on green but not the style. It has a really nice tone to it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like the new bag style on Facebook!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for the heads up HBG! I love the rolled handles!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I wore my dark taupe vachetta Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for the first time today. Aura is pretty amazing in vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3517948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517949


Tenkrat your bag is absolutely gorgeous. I love the style I love the leather and I love the hardware. Stunning!!!


----------



## thedseer

The new style looks promising! Can't wait to see more pictures.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My forest merinos Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3514985
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514987


Tenkrat I love this style it is definitely my next bag once I have some bag slush fund saved up!!! I also love the forest green it is really pretty. 
Do you by any chance have a Zhoe as I am interested in the size difference between the Aura and the Zhoe?

Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## carterazo

Lovely new bags, tenKrat!
How would you compare the Aura with the Zhoe? Do you have a preference?


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> I wore my dark taupe vachetta Aura with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for the first time today. Aura is pretty amazing in vachetta.
> 
> View attachment 3517948
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517949


Gorgeous,  gorgeous, gorgeous bag!!!! Love the gunmetal with it. That vachetta is just amazing.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....so I totally ordered a Amaranto pebbled Demetra, the new style presented today on facebook! Excited! 

TenKrat....your new Auras are beautiful! Are they easy to get in and out of?


----------



## LuvAllBags

I also ordered a Demetra...chocolate pebbled with marine interior.


----------



## lenie

I ordered the Demetra in Port merinos.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## miley38

Hello ladies! How long does it it take to arrive to the US?


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I also ordered a Demetra...chocolate pebbled with marine interior.



Wow, that sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I ordered the Demetra in Port merinos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Lenie, hope all is well with you.


----------



## ClaraF

miley38 said:


> Hello ladies! How long does it it take to arrive to the US?


Hello. Newbie here. I like to know how long does it take for them to reply to emails. I sent them one last week. But never heard back.


----------



## Cowumbut

ClaraF said:


> Hello. Newbie here. I like to know how long does it take for them to reply to emails. I sent them one last week. But never heard back.


They're usually very quick at replying,  so I'd resend. Colette is always great.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

miley38 said:


> Hello ladies! How long does it it take to arrive to the US?


I'm in FL. It took 6 days for me.


----------



## thedseer

miley38 said:


> Hello ladies! How long does it it take to arrive to the US?


Do you mean just for shipping or to make the bag too?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Lenie, hope all is well with you.


Thank you for your concern. My mom started her chemo treatment and is tolerating it pretty well so far. 
Reading the posts and seeing everyone's beautiful bags are a great distraction.

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tankgirl

It's wonderful that she is doing well.  It can't be easy for any of you.  Sending prayers your way.


----------



## ClaraF

Cowumbut said:


> They're usually very quick at replying,  so I'd resend. Colette is always great.


 Thanks. I will do that. And address it to Colette too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I had to talk myself down from the Demetra. I like a zippered top and a bag that stands up and this is neither! Plus I love hardware. But great price!


----------



## thedseer

I'm curious to see how the Demetra looks with the long strap.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## clu0984

I caved.  Got a Demetra in crystal pink merino with outside slip pocket.  Silver lining


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Thank you for your concern. My mom started her chemo treatment and is tolerating it pretty well so far.
> Reading the posts and seeing everyone's beautiful bags are a great distraction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


Lenie pleased to hear that your mom is doing well so far and hope that the treatments are all tolerable for her. Nice to hear from you please know that our thoughts and prayers are with you as you and your mom and family go through this. Hugs.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ok....so I totally ordered a Amaranto pebbled Demetra, the new style presented today on facebook! Excited!
> 
> TenKrat....your new Auras are beautiful! Are they easy to get in and out of?



It took some getting used to, working the clasp. But, I can now get in and out easily.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Lovely new bags, tenKrat!
> How would you compare the Aura with the Zhoe? Do you have a preference?



I like the Aura and Zhoe equally, for different reasons. 

Aura is good for times I want to look a little more polished, i.e., I wear the strap on one shoulder for a cleaner line. 

On the other hand, I like to wear Zhoe crossbody for a casual look. Although, she can be worn on one shoulder for a more streamlined, polished look as well.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Do you by any chance have a Zhoe as I am interested in the size difference between the Aura and the Zhoe?



Hi, D, I will take a side-by-side comparison photo soon. Zhoe holds more than Aura.


----------



## Cowumbut

I caved and got a Demetra in terra cotta merinos, light gold hardware, exterior slip pocket.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Cowumbut said:


> I caved and got a Demetra in terra cotta merinos, light gold hardware, exterior slip pocket.



Ooh - can't wait to see! I was looking at terra cotta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I look forward to seeing the Demetras with the outside pockets!


----------



## tenKrat

Cowumbut said:


> I caved and got a Demetra in terra cotta merinos, light gold hardware, exterior slip pocket.



That will be pretty!  Excited to see!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I look forward to seeing the Demetras with the outside pockets!



Me, too!


----------



## tenKrat

Quick mod shot of what I wore today. Aura in dark taupe vachetta: [emoji177]


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> Quick mod shot of what I wore today. Aura in dark taupe vachetta: [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3520649



tenKrat, it's gorgeous! You are really making me want an Aura now.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I like the Aura and Zhoe equally, for different reasons.
> 
> Aura is good for times I want to look a little more polished, i.e., I wear the strap on one shoulder for a cleaner line.
> 
> On the other hand, I like to wear Zhoe crossbody for a casual look. Although, she can be worn on one shoulder for a more streamlined, polished look as well.


Thank you! You're always so helpfu.[emoji8]


----------



## djfmn

Like the look of the Demetra but it is too big for me. I know my limitations on bag sizes and as nice as it looks it is too big for me. 

I am still wanting to buy an Aura but I have to sell some stuff before that will happen. Not bags but other business clothes that I will never wear as well as shoes and boots. Now that I am retired I no longer need business clothes and all they are doing is taking up space in my closet. I got rid of a lot before I moved donated it to a place for women needing clothing for interviews and business. I still have a lot of stuff that I should sell. Oh well that is my next project!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Demetra too big in height for me too. I get black hole syndrome easily.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat your Vachetta bag is simply gorgeous!!! I myself just recieved a Port Arianna and find it a very practical middlesized bag for sure. Ordered a Demetra in the violet Merino.. looking much forward to recieve this bag [emoji1]


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> tenKrat your Vachetta bag is simply gorgeous!!! I myself just recieved a Port Arianna and find it a very practical middlesized bag for sure. Ordered a Demetra in the violet Merino.. looking much forward to recieve this bag [emoji1]



Bonnie I am looking forward to seeing a photo of your bag when you are able to take one. I would love to see your Demetra in violet Merino it sounds gorgeous. Hope you are doing better.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Customs finally got me. I figured it was coming, as my package took nearly 2 weeks to get to me this time. $155.50 customs fee for my Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene. Not a big deal, I knew it would happen at some point!


----------



## carterazo

LuvAllBags said:


> Customs finally got me. I figured it was coming, as my package took nearly 2 weeks to get to me this time. $155.50 customs fee for my Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene. Not a big deal, I knew it would happen at some point!


Goodness! That's a high percentage of the cost of your items. Ouch! [emoji31]


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Customs finally got me. I figured it was coming, as my package took nearly 2 weeks to get to me this time. $155.50 customs fee for my Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene. Not a big deal, I knew it would happen at some point!


I am sorry customs got you. I think that is pretty high for those two bags. I had two customs bills last year both around $50 and that was a large enough amount for me. I suppose I should consider myself fortunate I must have purchased between BE and MM about 50 bags over the years so two customs charges is not that many. 

Looking forward to seeing the dark taupe vacchetta Midi Selene and your Penelope Messenger.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Yes, a high percentage for those two bags...but overall not so bad given all my orders. The best part was my post office not knowing how to collect it...they finally figured it out. 

I haven't opened the box yet but will post pics when I do. I'm very very excited for the Dk Taupe Vachetta Midi Selene.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, a high percentage for those two bags...but overall not so bad given all my orders. The best part was my post office not knowing how to collect it...they finally figured it out.
> 
> I haven't opened the box yet but will post pics when I do. I'm very very excited for the Dk Taupe Vachetta Midi Selene.



Sorry the customs hit you....mine was about $80 for one bag....but like you, I figured out of all the shipments one was not bad. My postman had no clue either but the main guy at the post office did.

Can't wait to see!


----------



## bonniekir

Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]


----------



## Cowumbut

LuvAllBags said:


> Customs finally got me. I figured it was coming, as my package took nearly 2 weeks to get to me this time. $155.50 customs fee for my Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene. Not a big deal, I knew it would happen at some point!


Ouch!  Sorry to hear it. Always sucks when they find you. Can't wait to see yur bags.


----------



## Cowumbut

bonniekir said:


> Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525505
> View attachment 3525506


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji7] Love the combo! Congrats.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525505
> View attachment 3525506



Beautiful!


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525505
> View attachment 3525506



Love it!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525505
> View attachment 3525506


Bonnie I love the Arianna Port it is a lovely size and the leather is gorgeous.


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Here a bad pic of my Arianna Port.. I love the size! Also a pic with the Divina reg in Ice Berry, guess more Ice than Berry on the picture. Hm.. I can only use my iPhone for pics, since my camera is not working well together with my hand [emoji6] Anyway this was just to show difference in size. The Port is my first Merino bag, and I like this leather!! Next will be the Violet merino in the Demetra..which looks like a true shopper [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525505
> View attachment 3525506



Love the Port Arianna!! I really like merinos leather too Bonnie! So soft!


----------



## bonniekir

Thanks all for the kind words! Yesterday I had the Port Arianna out for a trip, and now I like it even more..lol! The Merino is a fantastic leather, and I myself am surprised, I didn't get a bag in this sooner [emoji1]


----------



## ms p

LuvAllBags said:


> Fyi, I asked Colette if it's possible to make the Midi Divina without backing and she said yes. However the seams on the bag mean it will still have some structure. I have a pebbled Midi Divina and I still find the pockets tough to access. I love everything else about it, so I will get one without backing at some point.


Hi, why is the pocket hard to access? I adore the look of midi divina. Thanks


----------



## LuvAllBags

ms p said:


> Hi, why is the pocket hard to access? I adore the look of midi divina. Thanks



I was referring to the side pockets. If you choose a stiffer leather it's tough to fit something in them. If you choose a softer leather, it's easier.


----------



## jxwilliams

Hey ladies!  I've been away from tpf for a while but am looking for a black tote and am considering the full size divina. Does anyone have any feedback on this bag?


----------



## soramillay

jxwilliams said:


> Hey ladies!  I've been away from tpf for a while but am looking for a black tote and am considering the full size divina. Does anyone have any feedback on this bag?



I only have the midi size but it's a sturdy bag with a wide base that stands by itself. I think the full size will be suitable for a work tote. As others have mentioned. the end pockets are too stiff for anything more than pens. The magnet pocket however is really nice. Is there a particular leather you're interested in?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone have the full size and think it's a good size? It seems so huge....


----------



## jxwilliams

soramillay said:


> I only have the midi size but it's a sturdy bag with a wide base that stands by itself. I think the full size will be suitable for a work tote. As others have mentioned. the end pockets are too stiff for anything more than pens. The magnet pocket however is really nice. Is there a particular leather you're interested in?



Thank you!  I was actually thinking about black pebbled leather.  I had the Gucci Swing tote with about the same dimensions but sold it because it was too big. I'm afraid the full size may be too big and the midi may be too small[emoji53]


----------



## jxwilliams

Oh! I also talked with Colette and she said there was a definite possibility of a sale this week!


----------



## tenKrat

I picked up my two Penelope messengers from the post office today. Some quick photos before I run off:

Dark grey merinos, dark gunmetal HW, dark grey lining:




Taupe pebbled, light gold HW, dark grey lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Dark grey merinos and taupe pebbled Penelope messengers:




I'm very pleased with both colors. Beautiful neutrals. I just sprayed the bags with Collonil Waterstop spray. Will let you know what I think of the bag later after I wear it.


----------



## ajamy

soramillay said:


> I only have the midi size but it's a sturdy bag with a wide base that stands by itself. I think the full size will be suitable for a work tote. As others have mentioned. the end pockets are too stiff for anything more than pens. The magnet pocket however is really nice. Is there a particular leather you're interested in?


I have a midi divina in vacchetta as my work bag.  I don't usually have to carry A4 paperwork off-site so size-wise the midi works for me, the front pocket is the perfect size for an A5 notebook.  With use, the leather has softened really well and the side pockets are not too stiff at all, though the bag still stands by itself.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What can you fit in the side pockets?


----------



## Ludmilla

ajamy said:


> I have a midi divina in vacchetta as my work bag.  I don't usually have to carry A4 paperwork off-site so size-wise the midi works for me, the front pocket is the perfect size for an A5 notebook.  With use, the leather has softened really well and the side pockets are not too stiff at all, though the bag still stands by itself.



I'd love to see a pic of your broken in bag. [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Jxwilliams.. I have both sizes of the Divina. Both great in their own way. The midi might just be a bit small for everyday use, but good for visits etc. The reg Divina is being used either for shopping or as  a small overnigther bag.. love them both!! But one size in the middle could ( for me) be even more useful!! [emoji6]


----------



## Cowumbut

jxwilliams said:


> Hey ladies!  I've been away from tpf for a while but am looking for a black tote and am considering the full size divina. Does anyone have any feedback on this bag?


Welcome back! I have the full sized in brown merinos leather and asked for no backing when it was made. It is a large bag I use it as my purse/diaper bag. It is a large bag. In the merinos w/out the backing I can fit keys or my cell in the side pockets and access them easily. It sits pretty well cross body too.


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have the full size and think it's a good size? It seems so huge....


I definitely pick my trips with it, it's a large bag.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> Dark grey merinos and taupe pebbled Penelope messengers:
> 
> View attachment 3527869
> 
> 
> I'm very pleased with both colors. Beautiful neutrals. I just sprayed the bags with Collonil Waterstop spray. Will let you know what I think of the bag later after I wear it.


Lovely choice in leathers...can't wait to see what you think of it when you use it. 


tenKrat said:


> I picked up my two Penelope messengers from the post office today. Some quick photos before I run off:
> 
> Dark grey merinos, dark gunmetal HW, dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3527867
> 
> 
> Taupe pebbled, light gold HW, dark grey lining:
> 
> View attachment 3527868


[emoji173]


----------



## ajamy

Ludmilla said:


> I'd love to see a pic of your broken in bag. [emoji4]


On my desk today.  Still looking good despite lots of use.  Side pockets would take a phone or glasses case comfortably


----------



## Ludmilla

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3528653
> 
> On my desk today.  Still looking good despite lots of use.  Side pockets would take a phone or glasses case comfortably



Thank you so much for posting. I just love bags that have an adventurous life and are well loved. Your bag is a real beauty and that vachetta leather is absolutey gorgeous. I am drooling right now. [emoji7]


----------



## jxwilliams

Thanks all for Divina feedback.  Does anyone happen to have a modeling shot of it on the shoulder?  Does it bump into people when you're out and about?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ajamy you are killing me! Love that! My number one MM desire right now is black vaccheta midi divina with no backing but if it wears down with use maybe I can keep the backing.... Cmon 20% off sale!!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ajamy you are killing me! Love that! My number one MM desire right now is black vaccheta midi divina with no backing but if it wears down with use maybe I can keep the backing.... Cmon 20% off sale!!!!!



Does the backing make a big difference?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well I want to be able to stick a water bottle in the side pockets!


----------



## Cowumbut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I want to be able to stick a water bottle in the side pockets!


I would say that likely won't work unless it's a small small bottle or kind of flat (platypus) I think the height of them might be too short too. You could always ask if they can be made deeper but there's always a cost. 

I'm hoping for a sample sale this weekend with the newer bags.


----------



## SilverFilly

Does anyone know what a dark grey merinos soulmate would look like with the brown handles?  I'm kicking around some ideas for my next order and I'm having a hard time deciding.  Also, for those that have the midi soulmate - do you like it with or without the central compartment?  I'm thinking of ordering it without the central compartment as I don't carry a tablet.  Thank you!


----------



## Cowumbut

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know what a dark grey merinos soulmate would look like with the brown handles?  I'm kicking around some ideas for my next order and I'm having a hard time deciding.  Also, for those that have the midi soulmate - do you like it with or without the central compartment?  I'm thinking of ordering it without the central compartment as I don't carry a tablet.  Thank you!


Okay here you go! I took off a nappa brown strap and crossbody strap and stuck it on my dark grey merino soulmate. Lovely leather, great bag, no central compartment. And here's a pick with all grey. Hope that helps,  sorry for the diaper genie in the back.


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Thank you!  I was actually thinking about black pebbled leather.  I had the Gucci Swing tote with about the same dimensions but sold it because it was too big. I'm afraid the full size may be too big and the midi may be too small[emoji53]


I have the midi Divina. If you're considering it for a work tote, I think it would be too small. I use mine as an everyday handbag.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3528653
> 
> On my desk today.  Still looking good despite lots of use.  Side pockets would take a phone or glasses case comfortably


I have the same exact bag, although mine is not as broken in. I love this bag.


----------



## tenKrat

SilverFilly said:


> Does anyone know what a dark grey merinos soulmate would look like with the brown handles?  I'm kicking around some ideas for my next order and I'm having a hard time deciding.  Also, for those that have the midi soulmate - do you like it with or without the central compartment?  I'm thinking of ordering it without the central compartment as I don't carry a tablet.  Thank you!


Have you considered black nappa handles for a dark grey merinos Soulmate?  I think it would look better than the dark brown. 

My Soulmate Midi has no central zip compartment. I can put a lightweight cardigan inside when I want to.


----------



## jxwilliams

20% off for Black Friday! The code is black2016


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Thanks all for Divina feedback.  Does anyone happen to have a modeling shot of it on the shoulder?  Does it bump into people when you're out and about?


I *think* I posted a pic of mine on the shoulder in the reference pics thread. 

My bag doesn't bump into people any more than my slimmer profile bags. If I was in a crowded shopping aisle or in a crowd of people, then I suppose it's more likely to bump people.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ajamy you are killing me! Love that! My number one MM desire right now is black vaccheta midi divina with no backing but if it wears down with use maybe I can keep the backing.... Cmon 20% off sale!!!!!


That bag sounds great!


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Does the backing make a big difference?


Not sure. Type of leather also would be a factor, I would think.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I want to be able to stick a water bottle in the side pockets!


I can't put a water bottle (yet) in the side pockets of my rust vachetta Divina Midi. It would have to be a very small bottle. 

Maybe @ajamy will chime in as hers is more broken in.


----------



## jxwilliams

tenKrat said:


> I *think* I posted a pic of mine on the shoulder in the reference pics thread.
> 
> My bag doesn't bump into people any more than my slimmer profile bags. If I was in a crowded shopping aisle or in a crowd of people, then I suppose it's more likely to bump people.



Is your divina the smaller one?


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> Is your divina the smaller one?



Yes


----------



## jxwilliams

tenKrat said:


> Yes



Thank you! I'm off to look for pictures!


----------



## SilverFilly

Cowumbut said:


> Okay here you go! I took off a nappa brown strap and crossbody strap and stuck it on my dark grey merino soulmate. Lovely leather, great bag, no central compartment. And here's a pick with all grey. Hope that helps,  sorry for the diaper genie in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528809
> View attachment 3528811
> View attachment 3528812
> View attachment 3528813
> View attachment 3528814



Cowumbut, thank you so much! My goodness, I really appreciate you taking the time to help me!!  What a beautiful bag you have, I love the dark grey merinos, but I think after seeing the photos it probably isn't well-suited for the brown nappa handles.  I think your hardware looks silver?  With the additions in hardware choices, would you still choose silver with the grey merinos?  Thank you again, that was so kind of you!


----------



## Cowumbut

SilverFilly said:


> Cowumbut, thank you so much! My goodness, I really appreciate you taking the time to help me!!  What a beautiful bag you have, I love the dark grey merinos, but I think after seeing the photos it probably isn't well-suited for the brown nappa handles.  I think your hardware looks silver?  With the additions in hardware choices, would you still choose silver with the grey merinos?  Thank you again, that was so kind of you!



You are welcome!  I had the time and the bag so there was no stopping me! 
Yes, I would definitely still pick silver. It's a cool grey so I feel like the silver compliments it better. But I'm also a silver girl. The brown nappa had light gold as well so hopefully you can tell just to give you that idea. I like the grey handles with it, I have brown nappa Handles with black merinos and that combo works. Happy to help!!!!


----------



## SilverFilly

tenKrat said:


> Have you considered black nappa handles for a dark grey merinos Soulmate?  I think it would look better than the dark brown.
> 
> My Soulmate Midi has no central zip compartment. I can put a lightweight cardigan inside when I want to.



tenKrat, thank you for this recommendation!  I think I'm going to go with the black nappa handles  What would you choose for a hardware color with the dark grey merinos?


----------



## Cowumbut

SilverFilly said:


> tenKrat, thank you for this recommendation!  I think I'm going to go with the black nappa handles [emoji2] What would you choose for a hardware color with the dark grey merinos?


Great idea w the black nappa!


----------



## tenKrat

SilverFilly said:


> tenKrat, thank you for this recommendation!  I think I'm going to go with the black nappa handles  What would you choose for a hardware color with the dark grey merinos?


You're welcome!

I would choose silver, although the light and dark gunmetal would work, too. I think the shiny silver would best complement the black and grey.


----------



## tenKrat

I chose dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for my dark grey merinos Penelope messenger because I wanted the monochromatic look.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe (black vachetta) vs. Aura (forest merinos):

Zhoe is a little longer with a wider mouth, so it holds more. 




Aura has a more narrow mouth, making it less flexible to "stuff" it with more things.


----------



## Cowumbut

tenKrat said:


> I chose dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining for my dark grey merinos Penelope messenger because I wanted the monochromatic look.


Yup! The dark gunmetal is pretty phenomenal too.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe (black vachetta) vs. Aura (forest merinos):


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sale on Friday. 20 percnt off on Facebook...  Did a quick copy and paste...

Black Friday Sale!!!
This Friday, November 25th ONLY enjoy 20% off all items
on www.marcomassaccesi.it with code: black2016

Any special requests may be added to the “Order Notes” section upon checkout.  Shipping fees apply.

If you desire a style/leather combination that is not currently shown on our website, orders may be placed in care of colette@marcomassaccesi.it

(Due to the volume of email, confirmation replies may be delayed but will be forthcoming as soon as possible.  To ensure delivery to your inbox, please add colette@marcomassaccesi.it to your address book.)


----------



## tenKrat

Thanks for posting the sale details, @Coastal jewel!


----------



## msd_bags

I'm glad they announced the sale in advance, to give us enough time to decide!!


----------



## tenKrat

Aura in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware:




The color reminds me of my first designer leather handbag given to me by my mother when I turned twelve. It was an Etienne Aigner bag with the gold letter "A" logo.  It was smooth leather like merinos. I regret letting it go. [emoji20]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thoughts on the black nappa handles vs. dark brown.  This is just a bit of a ramble as someone was thinking of getting a Soulmate w black nappa handles.  

I have a black merinos midi souldmate w the brown nappa handles.  It is one of ny FAV MM bags.  The handles are substantial, love the merinors.  It is one of my first bags and has broken in to be just lovely.  I rcently ordered an Aphrodite in plum Africa w black nappa straps and handles, but the black nappa, at least on this purse is not anything like the dark brown staps in the Soulmate (which i think are also nappa) j i just wanted to mention that.  Had i known the straps ould have been so different,  I would have ordered the dark brown.  I will try to post some pics. The black straps are really thin, and just are not as nice as the dark brown nappa on the soulmate.


----------



## vink

Hi, I'm very late to the party and now I'm considering a gun metal hardware. I couldn't find any comparison between the "light" and "dark". How much different are they? 

I'm now thinking dark taupe vachetta Aura like TenKrat's since it's just so beautiful and the color really strike me as a good neutral. But I can't decide on hardware. [emoji28]

And about the sale, how will they count the time? Local time? EST? etc?


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Aura in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware:
> 
> View attachment 3529015
> 
> 
> The color reminds me of my first designer leather handbag given to me by my mother when I turned twelve. It was an Etienne Aigner bag with the gold letter "A" logo.  It was smooth leather like merinos. I regret letting it go. [emoji20]



This is gorgeous!!! When you said first designer bag I immediately thought Etienne Aigner because that was what popped in my head when I saw this! You have a knack for picking great combinations!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Hi, I'm very late to the party and now I'm considering a gun metal hardware. I couldn't find any comparison between the "light" and "dark". How much different are they?
> 
> I'm now thinking dark taupe vachetta Aura like TenKrat's since it's just so beautiful and the color really strike me as a good neutral. But I can't decide on hardware. [emoji28]
> 
> And about the sale, how will they count the time? Local time? EST? etc?



Hi vink,
Here is a photo that Colette sent me that helped me decide on the hardware for the dark taupe vachetta.

Light gunmetal hw on the left; dark gunmetal hw on the right:


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> This is gorgeous!!! When you said first designer bag I immediately thought Etienne Aigner because that was what popped in my head when I saw this! You have a knack for picking great combinations!



LOL, thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Angelica or aura... Pre black friday dilemna.  For those who have either or both, shout out pros and cons and modifications that will make either perfect!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Hi vink,
> Here is a photo that Colette sent me that helped me decide on the hardware for the dark taupe vachetta.
> 
> Light gunmetal hw on the left; dark gunmetal hw on the right:
> 
> View attachment 3529046



Thank you very much! And I agree with Odebdo. You have the best taste in picking the best combo!


----------



## tenKrat

A pic of all the hardware choices---good thing I remember to save some of the pics from the MM blog to my smartphone!

L to R:  
Light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica or aura... Pre black friday dilemna.  For those who have either or both, shout out pros and cons and modifications that will make either perfect!



Well, if you're in the market for a small bag to wear on days you want to carry less, then Aura is for you!

I don't have an Angelica, but it looks like a good-sized everyday bag---carries enough but not too much. 

I bet I didn't help you much. If you can swing it, then I say get both. Hard to choose, I know, but each style serves a different purpose. The 20% off *any* bag is a pretty darned good deal!  [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Aura in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware:
> 
> The color reminds me of my first designer leather handbag given to me by my mother when I turned twelve. It was an Etienne Aigner bag with the gold letter "A" logo.  It was smooth leather like merinos. I regret letting it go. [emoji20]


Wow, this is a real beauty!!



vink said:


> Hi, I'm very late to the party and now I'm considering a gun metal hardware. I couldn't find any comparison between the "light" and "dark". How much different are they?
> 
> I'm now thinking dark taupe vachetta Aura like TenKrat's since it's just so beautiful and the color really strike me as a good neutral. But I can't decide on hardware. [emoji28]
> 
> And about the sale, how will they count the time? Local time? EST? etc?


Yay Vink!! So, is this a go then? I think they count Italy time?  Correct me if I'm wrong ladies.



Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica or aura... Pre black friday dilemna.  For those who have either or both, shout out pros and cons and modifications that will make either perfect!


I also have my own dilemma!  I really like the midi Minerva style and I can't decide if I should get one in another color and leather, or try out the new models like Arianna or Aura or Angelica.  And then, there is the matter of which leather!! I love the Port color, but honestly I am not a Merinos girl, at least for the black one that I had before.  Pebbled burgundy is the same color? But then I prefer nappa over pebbled.  So there, confused!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Well, if you're in the market for a small bag to wear on days you want to carry less, then Aura is for you!
> 
> I don't have an Angelica, but it looks like a good-sized everyday bag---carries enough but not too much.
> 
> I bet I didn't help you much. If you can swing it, then I say get both. Hard to choose, I know, but each style serves a different purpose. The 20% off *any* bag is a pretty darned good deal!  [emoji6]



Do.da.. I meant Angelica vs, Arianna!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Those of you who have a midi divina with no backing, can you get a normal water bottle in the sides?


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I can't put a water bottle (yet) in the side pockets of my rust vachetta Divina Midi. It would have to be a very small bottle.
> 
> 
> Maybe @ajamy will chime in as hers is more broken in.


I have just tried a small bottle (21cm high, 6cm diameter)


----------



## ajamy




----------



## ajamy

The bottle is 21cm high, 6cm diameter.  The bag has normal backing.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think I'm definitely going for the black vachetta midi divina with an angel tassel on the zipper pull and selene handles. Maybe zhoe long strap because I'm a bling queen. Not sure about lining upgrade although it's only €16 after the discount so maybe light blue. But the signature linings would look fine too I'm sure.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks ajamy! That's a regular water bottle that you see most commonly, or some kind of mini version I have not run across in stores?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Since you are willing to take action shots of your midi divina, can you show it empty? It seems to be so much less stiff than new midi divinas now that it's nicely broken in, and the rigidness people have previously discussed about this bag made me so sure I would want a vachetta with no backing. But yours doesn't look like such an uncomfortable bag to wear on shoulder so maybe backing.....
Shoulder mod shot?


----------



## SilverFilly

Coastal jewel said:


> Thoughts on the black nappa handles vs. dark brown.  This is just a bit of a ramble as someone was thinking of getting a Soulmate w black nappa handles.
> 
> I have a black merinos midi souldmate w the brown nappa handles.  It is one of ny FAV MM bags.  The handles are substantial, love the merinors.  It is one of my first bags and has broken in to be just lovely.  I rcently ordered an Aphrodite in plum Africa w black nappa straps and handles, but the black nappa, at least on this purse is not anything like the dark brown staps in the Soulmate (which i think are also nappa) j i just wanted to mention that.  Had i known the straps ould have been so different,  I would have ordered the dark brown.  I will try to post some pics. The black straps are really thin, and just are not as nice as the dark brown nappa on the soulmate.



Coastal jewel, it's me who was planning the dark grey merinos with the black nappa straps.  Thank you for letting me know about the difference in the straps, that it's not just the color that is different.   I'd really appreciate it if you could post some pics, otherwise I'll take your word for it.  Decisions, decisions (the best kind of problem to have though hehe).


----------



## SilverFilly

For everyone that has a soulmate, have you been ordering with the straps extended by just 2"?  Thanks!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SilverFilly said:


> For everyone that has a soulmate, have you been ordering with the straps extended by just 2"?  Thanks!



The 2" extension is not long enough for me. That's what I ordered, vut should have done 1-2" more.


----------



## jxwilliams

SilverFilly said:


> For everyone that has a soulmate, have you been ordering with the straps extended by just 2"?  Thanks!



I bought a soulmate from one of the first sample sales but the straps they come with were way too short for me and I ended up selling it. I agree that if I got another one, I'd extend them by 3-4".


----------



## thedseer

For the soulmate, the strap drop is a bit misleading as they measure if from where the strap fastens to the bag, which is different from the actual drop. I found that an extra 2" works for me, but I can't remember how it works with a winter coat - I would probably recommend an additional 1 or 2" for a total of 3 or 4".

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tenKrat

Why didn't I get a taupe pebbled bag sooner?  Marco's taupe is one of the best neutrals ever. No wonder Colette has more than one bag in this particular leather. 

For a small crossbody, the Penelope messenger has lots of great features:

- Three compartments (one open central with snap closure and two zipped, where I put my small wallet and other valuables)

- One deep open slip pocket on the outer back side

- Center open compartment has one long open slip pocket on one side and two smaller open slip pockets on the other side (for cell phone, key pouch, mints, lip gloss, etc.)

- The adjustable strap has seven notches, so everyone should pretty much have no issue with the strap. 

- The strap width is wonderful, not too thin as you might find on other crossbody bags. 

Penelope messenger gets an A+!


----------



## tenKrat

What's inside my taupe pebbled Penelope messenger:





Center open compartment:




Two zipped compartments for secured items:




Deep slip pocket on outer back:  (My small pouch fits.)


----------



## tenKrat

@HopelessBagGirl, 

Good news!

I actually tested putting a standard size water bottle (500 mL) in one of the side pockets of my rust vachetta Divina Midi.  I surprised myself because it fits!  

My bag had softened much more than I thought. So, you can rest assured that a standard size water bottle will fit nicely once the vachetta softens. 

BTW, my bag has the regular backing on it. It has maintained its structure and stands nicely on its own. 





It fits!


----------



## tenKrat

Rust vachetta Divina Midi, nicely softened and structured at the same time:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love it!!!!! Okay backing it is!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Shoulder mod shot?



On my way out, so I took a quick pic of Divina Midi, with a water bottle in the side pocket. [emoji846]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Looks great! I'll be getting an inch shorter strap drop with the selene handles but that works better for me because I like my bags under my arm, higher than yours is on you (but I do realize you are petite!).  And i think I will go for zhoe strap. And as for light blue lining, does anyone have it?


----------



## SilverFilly

thedseer said:


> For the soulmate, the strap drop is a bit misleading as they measure if from where the strap fastens to the bag, which is different from the actual drop. I found that an extra 2" works for me, but I can't remember how it works with a winter coat - I would probably recommend an additional 1 or 2" for a total of 3 or 4".
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





LuvAllBags said:


> The 2" extension is not long enough for me. That's what I ordered, vut should have done 1-2" more.





jxwilliams said:


> I bought a soulmate from one of the first sample sales but the straps they come with were way too short for me and I ended up selling it. I agree that if I got another one, I'd extend them by 3-4".



LuvAllBags, jxwilliams, and thedseer thank you!  I'm glad I asked especially since I live in a northern climate


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Looks great! I'll be getting an inch shorter strap drop with the selene handles but that works better for me because I like my bags under my arm, higher than yours is on you (but I do realize you are petite!).  And i think I will go for zhoe strap. And as for light blue lining, does anyone have it?



I have the marine lining on several bags.  See photos below:


----------



## BlueCherry

Tankgirl said:


> I have the marine lining on several bags.  See photos below:
> 
> View attachment 3529797
> View attachment 3529798



The marine is really pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

I just want to thank all the great handbag-loving friends here for sharing your passion. Logging on to this purse forum is a fun part of a lot of my days. As our fellow MM Maven/Maiden, @lenie, once said, this virtual place is a respite from the daily grind.

A dear friend, who is courageously battling ovarian cancer, shared her thoughts about thankfulness on Facebook today. Her words weigh heavily on my heart because they come from a classy, gracious lady whose life is in a precarious position.

I just wanted to share them with you all because I think now is an appropriate time for serious words since Thanksgiving is tomorrow (Thursday) here in the U.S.

"This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for each new day I have with my family. I thank God every morning and every night. Always be happy and good to one another."

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## lenie

I just received my Demetra in Port Merinos. I really like this bag- it's not too big and is wonderfully smooshy. The merinos is so soft and the port is rich and deep. Love this new style!
Thank you to all of my TPF sisters who understand the NEED for gorgeous bags, who offer excellent advice, and for all of your love and support while my mom goes through cancer treatment.  I am so thankful for all of you!
Happy Thanksgiving!!  One more day of deliberation before the Black Friday sale.
ATTACH=full]3529908[/ATTACH]


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Why didn't I get a taupe pebbled bag sooner?  Marco's taupe is one of the best neutrals ever. No wonder Colette has more than one bag in this particular leather.
> 
> For a small crossbody, the Penelope messenger has lots of great features:
> 
> - Three compartments (one open central with snap closure and two zipped, where I put my small wallet and other valuables)
> 
> - One deep open slip pocket on the outer back side
> 
> - Center open compartment has one long open slip pocket on one side and two smaller open slip pockets on the other side (for cell phone, key pouch, mints, lip gloss, etc.)
> 
> - The adjustable strap has seven notches, so everyone should pretty much have no issue with the strap.
> 
> - The strap width is wonderful, not too thin as you might find on other crossbody bags.
> 
> Penelope messenger gets an A+!



Awesome review! I love Taupe Pebbled too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thank you Tenkrat for the Thanksgiving thoughts. Prayers and special blessings to all.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> What's inside my taupe pebbled Penelope messenger:
> 
> View attachment 3529468
> 
> 
> 
> Center open compartment:
> View attachment 3529469
> 
> 
> 
> Two zipped compartments for secured items:
> View attachment 3529470
> 
> 
> 
> Deep slip pocket on outer back:  (My small pouch fits.)
> View attachment 3529474



Oh and i love the Pennie messenger


----------



## msd_bags

Happy Thanksgiving to our US friends!!


----------



## msd_bags

For one, I can recall Bonnie has asked for midi Minerva with top zipper closure (and no middle compartment?).  Any other ones who can also share a review? I will likely order one, in Nappa leather.  Zipper closure without center compartment.  Would appreciate any info on the top slouch with the zipper closure.  I really like the slouching top of the Midi Minerva once leather has softened and I'm scared that having a zip closure will not attain this effect?  I have a Minnie in pebbled leather but with magnet closure.  Thanks for any info!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> She's here, less then a week to get to the U.S.!  Port midi Soulmate, no feet! The first picture is more like the real life color. That strap drop doesn't appear to be extended two inches though. It's measuring about 8 1/2 inches. Not too happy about that, not as comfy for shoulder wearing. This bag is heavier then I would have imagined. My shoulder is a little achy just trying it on around the house! I don't usually have that problem. Now, I know the Vachettas would not work for me if this feels heavy. Sigh. I have my heart on a Soulmate in blue Africa. Now I'm wondering if that will be even heavier.



Love this.  On the BF list!!!


----------



## carterazo

For those of you who have both the Zhoe legend and the little Athena, does little Athena feel/look like a mini bag? Is it more on the cutsy side? The Zhoe and Zhoe legend feel/look just fine for their size and never come across as a mini. With the dimensions being similar on a different shape, I wondered how the little Athena really feels.  Tia! 

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So no one has light blue? I already have a bag with marine lining so that I can look at but was not sure about how the light blue looks.

I think I'll go with signature lining this time as the special requests are not discounted! I do love to switch handles from one bag to another and colette said that those upgrades will be full price. €60 too! She charged me €15 to get the long blingy zhoe strap as my messenger strap on the angel midi three months ago and quoted €30 for selene handles on a different bag but now it's €30 for either modification. And that €60 does not get knocked down to €48 with sale. Hmmmm. Bummer. Hence no lining color and I'm not sure I'll change the messenger strap at all if it costs twice as much to do so as I thought AND is not discounted.

Happy Thanksgiving! So nice to share bag passion and bespoke planning with you guys!


----------



## bonniekir

Msd.. no middle compartment in my midi Minerva. The slouch will not be as much as without the zip, bit it will slouch with wear [emoji1] Mine is in the pebbled, so the leather is much thicker than the Nappa..and takes slightly more time to yield.. and my midi w zipper is a very bright bag, only to get out at summertime.. lol. TBH I prefer this type Minerva, because I have come to like the zippered bags, so I need not worry about my stuff.


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Msd.. no middle compartment in my midi Minerva. The slouch will not be as much as without the zip, bit it will slouch with wear [emoji1] Mine is in the pebbled, so the leather is much thicker than the Nappa..and takes slightly more time to yield.. and my midi w zipper is a very bright bag, only to get out at summertime.. lol. TBH I prefer this type Minerva, because I have come to like the zippered bags, so I need not worry about my stuff.


Thanks so much Bonnie!! Very helpful.  Now I'm sold on the zippered closure nappa midi Minerva.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Funny that minerva was so popular for awhile but you don't so much hear about anyone ordering it anymore, as the recent discussion of the style just reminded me that hearing about it is the exception and not the rule. I wonder why that is? Seems that longer time MM fans and even new converts like me are particularly interested in ordering enduringly popular styles like the selene and soulmate time and time again as a 'go to' style option, while other styles have a brief flurry of attention at release and then get largely forgotten about- at least on this forum. Some are kind of in the middle in terms of getting a modest but steady stream of interest, like the zhoe, and the minerva actually, but given the huge enthusiasm for minerva on TPF in the months following its release you could say that it dropped a lot.  The aphrodite, the diva, and many others are almost never mentioned as a current temptation, and I'm now wondering what the drawbacks to the minerva are. I already got a ton of consistent feedback about why the midi divina was not a perfect bag (stiff, wide base and non functional side pockets, although it seems that maybe most of that is just an issue of needing to wear the bag in to soften it up so it isn't so rigid) but I have heard only a bit about why the initial minerva frenzy fizzled. One was that it doesn't stand up and slumps a ton when you put it down, and another was that with the flap it is way too heavy in vachetta which is a beloved leather, and maybe the open top is a no go for some. But this is not enough to satisfy my curiosity about the big shift away from minerva madness. The bag had its own devotion thread on TPF for awhile! Is it that you true collectors just bought so many that you don't need any more colors in this style?
Just wondering. It's not at all for me but it's interesting to see what features people love. Then again I hated the divina at first glance and for months afterwards and now I think it's wonderful so maybe I'll come around on the minerva too. But the thoughtful critiques are really interesting to me, because I have designed & sewn up a hundred leather bags (from cut up thrift store jackets) myself as a short lived hobby so the style features are just fascinating to me. I think a lot about the little details and what works and doesn't, for me, and how that lines up with other bag lovers.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Funny that minerva was so popular for awhile but you don't so much hear about anyone ordering it anymore, as the recent discussion of the style just reminded me that hearing about it is the exception and not the rule. I wonder why that is? Seems that longer time MM fans and even new converts like me are particularly interested in ordering enduringly popular styles like the selene and soulmate time and time again as a 'go to' style option, while other styles have a brief flurry of attention at release and then get largely forgotten about- at least on this forum. Some are kind of in the middle in terms of getting a modest but steady stream of interest, like the zhoe, and the minerva actually, but given the huge enthusiasm for minerva on TPF in the months following its release you could say that it dropped a lot.  The aphrodite, the diva, and many others are almost never mentioned as a current temptation, and I'm now wondering what the drawbacks to the minerva are. I already got a ton of consistent feedback about why the midi divina was not a perfect bag (stiff, wide base and non functional side pockets, although it seems that maybe most of that is just an issue of needing to wear the bag in to soften it up so it isn't so rigid) but I have heard only a bit about why the initial minerva frenzy fizzled. One was that it doesn't stand up and slumps a ton when you put it down, and another was that with the flap it is way too heavy in vachetta which is a beloved leather, and maybe the open top is a no go for some. But this is not enough to satisfy my curiosity about the big shift away from minerva madness. The bag had its own devotion thread on TPF for awhile! Is it that you true collectors just bought so many that you don't need any more colors in this style?
> Just wondering. It's not at all for me but it's interesting to see what features people love. Then again I hated the divina at first glance and for months afterwards and now I think it's wonderful so maybe I'll come around on the minerva too. But the thoughtful critiques are really interesting to me, because I have designed & sewn up a hundred leather bags (from cut up thrift store jackets) myself as a short lived hobby so the style features are just fascinating to me. I think a lot about the little details and what works and doesn't, for me, and how that lines up with other bag lovers.


I only have one so far in pebbled. I was interested in the Minerva the first time Lovie (Colette) posted hers, something about the combination of front pockets and the flap (although I got an Athena first).  I am a satchel/top handle girl.  Maybe the fact that Minerva is not your usual shoulder bag attracted me to it.  I guess there has to be something different in non-satchel/non-top handle bags to really interest me.  Truth be told, I wondered about the interest in the Selene (over the Minerva) when it was first released because there was nothing extraordinarily different with it (again as compared to the Minerva).  Though when I got one in nappa (midi), I really love it to this day.  It has just worked for my needs and gives me joy.  I got the Soulmate (midi) but was not in love with it, I'm not sure if it was because of the leather.  I'm not partial to merinos.  Just a personal preference.  I have sometimes wondered if it would work for me in nappa, my favored leather, and maybe in the full size.

When I first received the midi Minerva, I was not sure about it because of the size.  Leather was still stiff so that emphasized the largeness of the bag, despite it being the midi size.  But with use, the beautiful slouch came.  To me it's just beautiful on the shoulder!  Plus weight distribution is great, you won't realize it's a heavy bag when slung.  Maybe one drawback is it sometimes tilt back when put down.  But I think it depends on what you have inside.  My two cents on the Minnie.

ETA:  I'm interested in the Aphrodite, however, I am not usually a N/S gal.  So a bit scared to try it.  I also like the midi Divina, but I can't decide on the leather.  And there are just so many other choices, but not so many funds.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I feel the same about the aphrodite!! I want one but I am not a North south girl.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I just want to thank all the great handbag-loving friends here for sharing your passion. Logging on to this purse forum is a fun part of a lot of my days. As our fellow MM Maven/Maiden, @lenie, once said, this virtual place is a respite from the daily grind.
> 
> A dear friend, who is courageously battling ovarian cancer, shared her thoughts about thankfulness on Facebook today. Her words weigh heavily on my heart because they come from a classy, gracious lady whose life is in a precarious position.
> 
> I just wanted to share them with you all because I think now is an appropriate time for serious words since Thanksgiving is tomorrow (Thursday) here in the U.S.
> 
> "This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for each new day I have with my family. I thank God every morning and every night. Always be happy and good to one another."
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!



Thank you for this message! I so enjoy this group of ladies! Happy Thanksgiving to you all! You are among the folks for whom I'm very grateful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I just received my Demetra in Port Merinos. I really like this bag- it's not too big and is wonderfully smooshy. The merinos is so soft and the port is rich and deep. Love this new style!
> Thank you to all of my TPF sisters who understand the NEED for gorgeous bags, who offer excellent advice, and for all of your love and support while my mom goes through cancer treatment.  I am so thankful for all of you!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!  One more day of deliberation before the Black Friday sale.
> ATTACH=full]3529908[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3529909
> 
> View attachment 3529910



Continued best wishes for your mom, lenie. I have been thinking of you. My mom went into the hospital Nov 3 and is still there. We are taking our Thanksgiving there today to help brighten her day. It's so tough to see a loved one be so sick....I have been describing to everyone as a fog that has descended on my brain.

I love your Demetra! Can't wait for mine to arrive now! So excited.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> For one, I can recall Bonnie has asked for midi Minerva with top zipper closure (and no middle compartment?).  Any other ones who can also share a review? I will likely order one, in Nappa leather.  Zipper closure without center compartment.  Would appreciate any info on the top slouch with the zipper closure.  I really like the slouching top of the Midi Minerva once leather has softened and I'm scared that having a zip closure will not attain this effect?  I have a Minnie in pebbled leather but with magnet closure.  Thanks for any info!



Great question. I'm curious about this too. I have MM in nappa and Africa leathers, no center compartments, and love them both, but they have the magnet closure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Funny that minerva was so popular for awhile but you don't so much hear about anyone ordering it anymore, as the recent discussion of the style just reminded me that hearing about it is the exception and not the rule. I wonder why that is? Seems that longer time MM fans and even new converts like me are particularly interested in ordering enduringly popular styles like the selene and soulmate time and time again as a 'go to' style option, while other styles have a brief flurry of attention at release and then get largely forgotten about- at least on this forum. Some are kind of in the middle in terms of getting a modest but steady stream of interest, like the zhoe, and the minerva actually, but given the huge enthusiasm for minerva on TPF in the months following its release you could say that it dropped a lot.  The aphrodite, the diva, and many others are almost never mentioned as a current temptation, and I'm now wondering what the drawbacks to the minerva are. I already got a ton of consistent feedback about why the midi divina was not a perfect bag (stiff, wide base and non functional side pockets, although it seems that maybe most of that is just an issue of needing to wear the bag in to soften it up so it isn't so rigid) but I have heard only a bit about why the initial minerva frenzy fizzled. One was that it doesn't stand up and slumps a ton when you put it down, and another was that with the flap it is way too heavy in vachetta which is a beloved leather, and maybe the open top is a no go for some. But this is not enough to satisfy my curiosity about the big shift away from minerva madness. The bag had its own devotion thread on TPF for awhile! Is it that you true collectors just bought so many that you don't need any more colors in this style?
> Just wondering. It's not at all for me but it's interesting to see what features people love. Then again I hated the divina at first glance and for months afterwards and now I think it's wonderful so maybe I'll come around on the minerva too. But the thoughtful critiques are really interesting to me, because I have designed & sewn up a hundred leather bags (from cut up thrift store jackets) myself as a short lived hobby so the style features are just fascinating to me. I think a lot about the little details and what works and doesn't, for me, and how that lines up with other bag lovers.



I love my midi minervas so much. It's just so different from any other bag. Selene is easy and has a clean look, so I like it too. But I get so many compliments on minerva because it stands out. I won't order it in heavy leathers anymore though. Too much on the shoulders.

Soulmate is the one that just did not work for me...too north south and I find the opening to be too small to see into the bag. I tried both sizes - no go.


----------



## HermesHope

Well, I am at last taking the plunge with my first ever order! It has taken me so long to decide, then the pound slumped against the euro and then I had to wait for a sale. So here it is...

Midi Zip Selene in Blue Africa with marine lining and light gold hardwear, plus a matching key fob, plus a Midi Penelope in Bronze Africa with silver lining and light gold hardwear.

Then I shall save up for future bags (not sure what styles yet, although I will probably get more Midi Penelopes) in Bronze Africa, Gold Africa and a Merinos, maybe one of the blues.

What do you all think? 

And a very happy Thanksgiving to those of you in the US x


----------



## clu0984

I have the opposite reaction to the Minerva.  It didn't do much for me at first but then I got it in the merino violet and just love it!  My next order is going to include another one


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Continued best wishes for your mom, lenie. I have been thinking of you. My mom went into the hospital Nov 3 and is still there. We are taking our Thanksgiving there today to help brighten her day. It's so tough to see a loved one be so sick....I have been describing to everyone as a fog that has descended on my brain.
> 
> I love your Demetra! Can't wait for mine to arrive now! So excited.


So sorry to hear about your mom. I hope you have a nice Thanksgiving with her.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jxwilliams

msd_bags said:


> For one, I can recall Bonnie has asked for midi Minerva with top zipper closure (and no middle compartment?).  Any other ones who can also share a review? I will likely order one, in Nappa leather.  Zipper closure without center compartment.  Would appreciate any info on the top slouch with the zipper closure.  I really like the slouching top of the Midi Minerva once leather has softened and I'm scared that having a zip closure will not attain this effect?  I have a Minnie in pebbled leather but with magnet closure.  Thanks for any info!



Ooh I would like to know as well!  Considering NO interior center compartment and wondering if it works well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HermesHope that's a great choice! My first massaccesi was blue Africa with marine lining too! But the midi angel. I also have a dark blue midi zip selene and love it. It will be lovely in the blue Africa. Good choice! I do recommend the added messenger strap to wear crossbody because you can't shoulder carry it with a lot of winter clothes and thick coat....and even worth considering the zipper top if you don't plan to cinch it. I like clinching it small so I can't do that but I do love a zippered top.


----------



## bonniekir

I think your choises sounds great! I have the large Selene in the Blue Africa and I am very happy with the leather and style! The Bronze Africa is a fav leather as well.


HermesHope said:


> Well, I am at last taking the plunge with my first ever order! It has taken me so long to decide, then the pound slumped against the euro and then I had to wait for a sale. So here it is...
> 
> Midi Zip Selene in Blue Africa with marine lining and light gold hardwear, plus a matching key fob, plus a Midi Penelope in Bronze Africa with silver lining and light gold hardwear.
> 
> Then I shall save up for future bags (not sure what styles yet, although I will probably get more Midi Penelopes) in Bronze Africa, Gold Africa and a Merinos, maybe one of the blues.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> And a very happy Thanksgiving to those of you in the US x


----------



## bonniekir

So sorry about your mother, I wish you all a good Thanksgiving with her.
.


LuvAllBags said:


> . My mom went into the hospital Nov 3 and is still there. We are taking our Thanksgiving there today to help brighten her day. It's so tough to see a loved one be so sick....I have been describing to everyone as a fog that has descended on my brain.
> 
> I love your Demetra! Can't wait for mine to arrive now! So excited.


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Funny that minerva was so popular for awhile but you don't so much hear about anyone ordering it anymore, as the recent discussion of the style just reminded me that hearing about it is the exception and not the rule. I wonder why that is? Seems that longer time MM fans and even new converts like me are particularly interested in ordering enduringly popular styles like the selene and soulmate time and time again as a 'go to' style option, while other styles have a brief flurry of attention at release and then get largely forgotten about- at least on this forum. Some are kind of in the middle in terms of getting a modest but steady stream of interest, like the zhoe, and the minerva actually, but given the huge enthusiasm for minerva on TPF in the months following its release you could say that it dropped a lot.  The aphrodite, the diva, and many others are almost never mentioned as a current temptation, and I'm now wondering what the drawbacks to the minerva are. I already got a ton of consistent feedback about why the midi divina was not a perfect bag (stiff, wide base and non functional side pockets, although it seems that maybe most of that is just an issue of needing to wear the bag in to soften it up so it isn't so rigid) but I have heard only a bit about why the initial minerva frenzy fizzled. One was that it doesn't stand up and slumps a ton when you put it down, and another was that with the flap it is way too heavy in vachetta which is a beloved leather, and maybe the open top is a no go for some. But this is not enough to satisfy my curiosity about the big shift away from minerva madness. The bag had its own devotion thread on TPF for awhile! Is it that you true collectors just bought so many that you don't need any more colors in this style?
> Just wondering. It's not at all for me but it's interesting to see what features people love. Then again I hated the divina at first glance and for months afterwards and now I think it's wonderful so maybe I'll come around on the minerva too. But the thoughtful critiques are really interesting to me, because I have designed & sewn up a hundred leather bags (from cut up thrift store jackets) myself as a short lived hobby so the style features are just fascinating to me. I think a lot about the little details and what works and doesn't, for me, and how that lines up with other bag lovers.



Well, I can say that I have 4 or so Minervas (large and midis) and I really do not want more at the moment. I use this style often enough, and enjoy this. Should I get another one, I guess I will post a pic..I am still lacking a bit behind posting the bags I have recieved..e g the Diva, Zhoe etc,,,but will catch up..eventually.I think a person new to MM will browse through the pictures, and will fall in love with bags that some of us already have and still love !  This is why it is so darn annoying, that MM can`t have multible threads, because then it would be easier for everybody to find the different models, and also to check out new stuff.


----------



## anabg

Well, I have been buying MM bags for a while now and there are styles I really like but haven't had the chance to get, yet.  One of this styles is the midi Minerva.  I bought one about a year ago but it was a gift for my sister.  It was in gray Merinos and it was lovely.  Another style is the midi Divina.


----------



## Odebdo

Happy Thanksgiving to my MM friends here in the US!!!

I love the Minerva...I only have one because it is quite large but it does not carry large to me....but then Marco kept designing new bags and well...I only have one. I have two of the midi size and love this size for everyday....my new port merinos is so soft and already nicely broken in!!


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> For those of you who have both the Zhoe legend and the little Athena, does little Athena feel/look like a mini bag? Is it more on the cutsy side? The Zhoe and Zhoe legend feel/look just fine for their size and never come across as a mini. With the dimensions being similar on a different shape, I wondered how the little Athena really feels.  Tia!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


No one?  Any one?  Pretty please? [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

LuvAllBags said:


> Continued best wishes for your mom, lenie. I have been thinking of you. My mom went into the hospital Nov 3 and is still there. We are taking our Thanksgiving there today to help brighten her day. It's so tough to see a loved one be so sick....I have been describing to everyone as a fog that has descended on my brain.
> 
> I love your Demetra! Can't wait for mine to arrive now! So excited.





lenie said:


> I just received my Demetra in Port Merinos. I really like this bag- it's not too big and is wonderfully smooshy. The merinos is so soft and the port is rich and deep. Love this new style!
> Thank you to all of my TPF sisters who understand the NEED for gorgeous bags, who offer excellent advice, and for all of your love and support while my mom goes through cancer treatment.  I am so thankful for all of you!
> Happy Thanksgiving!!  One more day of deliberation before the Black Friday sale.
> ATTACH=full]3529908[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3529909
> 
> View attachment 3529910


Hugs to both of you. Having your parent in the hospital is just so hard. Yes, it's like a fog. Praying for you and your families.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have less than a day to decide...  I love the crazy women on here and it helps me .. Or not!  Because  i keep looking at more choices.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Odebdo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my MM friends here in the US!!!
> 
> I love the Minerva...I only have one because it is quite large but it does not carry large to me....but then Marco kept designing new bags and well...I only have one. I have two of the midi size and love this size for everyday....my new port merinos is so soft and already nicely broken in!!
> 
> View attachment 3530231
> 
> View attachment 3530232



Did you have the front flap made shorter?


----------



## thedseer

Anyone decided what they're getting for Black Friday? I wish I had continued with my clear out and had some selling money saved up. But I may end up getting something smaller like a Penelope Messenger. Would love an Aura or Zhoe, but with a newborn it'll probably be awhile before I'd get much use out of a new bag anyway.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm looking through the MM photos now  so many choices, so little $$  [emoji884][emoji884]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Angel midi... Thoughts?  Add ons?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

For those who have an Aphrodite...are the internal slip pockets on the front of the bag or back?


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom. I hope you have a nice Thanksgiving with her.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app





bonniekir said:


> So sorry about your mother, I wish you all a good Thanksgiving with her.
> .





carterazo said:


> Hugs to both of you. Having your parent in the hospital is just so hard. Yes, it's like a fog. Praying for you and your families.



Thank you! Hugs to you ladies!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my MM friends here in the US!!!
> 
> I love the Minerva...I only have one because it is quite large but it does not carry large to me....but then Marco kept designing new bags and well...I only have one. I have two of the midi size and love this size for everyday....my new port merinos is so soft and already nicely broken in!!
> 
> View attachment 3530231
> 
> View attachment 3530232



Sigh...such a beauty!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Demetra shipped today! Should be here by this time next week. Excited!

I'm unsure about the Black Friday sale...there are things I want but absolutely nothing I need.


----------



## jxwilliams

I think I'm finally going to commit to a midi Minerva in pebbled taupe, with the extended front flap...what color interior lining should I get?! [emoji848]


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh and i love the Pennie messenger


This bag will be used a lot this weekend. So easy to carry. Love, love it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> For those who have an Aphrodite...are the internal slip pockets on the front of the bag or back?



There isnt really a front or back.  The slip pockets are on one side of the interior, and the zip pocket on  other.  She seems a little big to me.  
Im 5"2.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> For one, I can recall Bonnie has asked for midi Minerva with top zipper closure (and no middle compartment?).  Any other ones who can also share a review? I will likely order one, in Nappa leather.  Zipper closure without center compartment.  Would appreciate any info on the top slouch with the zipper closure.  I really like the slouching top of the Midi Minerva once leather has softened and I'm scared that having a zip closure will not attain this effect?  I have a Minnie in pebbled leather but with magnet closure.  Thanks for any info!


I have a Minerva Midi with top zipper closure and no center compartment in Pearl grey pebbled. Once the leather softens, the bag will have a nice slouch on the top. So, no worries. 

I love the modification because I like having my things secured.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> For those of you who have both the Zhoe legend and the little Athena, does little Athena feel/look like a mini bag? Is it more on the cutsy side? The Zhoe and Zhoe legend feel/look just fine for their size and never come across as a mini. With the dimensions being similar on a different shape, I wondered how the little Athena really feels.  Tia!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


I have the Zhoe Legend and Little Athena. The former is definitely a medium size bag; the latter is definitely small. Yes, I would consider Little Athena a "cutesy" bag. It feels mini to me.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ooh. I just went on the website and tried entering the sale code and it is live!  The discount is active


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I have a Minerva Midi with top zipper closure and no center compartment in Pearl grey pebbled. Once the leather softens, the bag will have a nice slouch on the top. So, no worries.
> 
> I love the modification because I like having my things secured.


Oh, I didn't know your pearl grey Minnie has top zip closure!! We're almost twins on that one as mine is light grey pebbled too but with the magnet closure.  Thanks for the input!  

I think I will go for it - Midi Minerva in nappa with top zipper closure, no center compartment and original flap length.  In Taupe.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I have the Zhoe Legend and Little Athena. The former is definitely a medium size bag; the latter is definitely small. Yes, I would consider Little Athena a "cutesy" bag. It feels mini to me.


Thank you soooo much, tenKrat! You're such a great source of information! [emoji173]
I looked at your comparison pics many times, but there's nothing like holding a purse to know how it really feels and looks.
Thanks again!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I didn't know your pearl grey Minnie has top zip closure!! We're almost twins on that one as mine is light grey pebbled too but with the magnet closure.  Thanks for the input!
> 
> I think I will go for it - Midi Minerva in nappa with top zipper closure, no center compartment and original flap length.  In Taupe.



Sounds beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Forest Merinos Penelope Messenger and Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene. Picked up box a few days ago but just didn't have time to open it until now.

Love the Penny Messenger! So many pockets and compartments...great size...strap is comfortable and adjustable. Love, love, love! Forest Merinos is perfect for winter.

The Dark Taupe Vacchetta is completely amazing. This midi Selene might be my prettiest bag ever. The dark taupe is a unique color.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Did you have the front flap made shorter?



The port Midi Minerva does have a LONGER flap. Not shorter. But yes, I extended the flap and really like it that way.


----------



## Odebdo

carterazo said:


> No one?  Any one?  Pretty please? [emoji6]



I have both as well and I would agree with tenKrat that Little Athena feels small. It can hold a small wallet and a few other things but it is a tighter feel. In my mini loving ore-kids days this would have been MY bag...but with 2 littles, I only have one so far, in tangerine. I still think it would be lovely in black for a date bag


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Anyone decided what they're getting for Black Friday? I wish I had continued with my clear out and had some selling money saved up. But I may end up getting something smaller like a Penelope Messenger. Would love an Aura or Zhoe, but with a newborn it'll probably be awhile before I'd get much use out of a new bag anyway.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Newborn!!! Do you have a Prince or a Princess? Congratulations!!


----------



## Odebdo

jxwilliams said:


> I think I'm finally going to commit to a midi Minerva in pebbled taupe, with the extended front flap...what color interior lining should I get?! [emoji848]



I dream of a taupe pebbled bag with marine lining...but that may just be me! You cannot go wrong with taupe pebbled!


----------



## Odebdo

Well....I think my Black Friday order will be a Penelope messenger and something in the dark taupe vachetta....do I go with Angelica or Aura or Daphne....decisions!


----------



## mbaldino

Which leather do you think is heavier, vachetta or pebbled?


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> Well, I am at last taking the plunge with my first ever order! It has taken me so long to decide, then the pound slumped against the euro and then I had to wait for a sale. So here it is...
> 
> Midi Zip Selene in Blue Africa with marine lining and light gold hardwear, plus a matching key fob, plus a Midi Penelope in Bronze Africa with silver lining and light gold hardwear.
> What do you all think?x


How exciting, your first MM bag and accessories!  All sound wonderful!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> My mom went into the hospital Nov 3 and is still there. We are taking our Thanksgiving there today to help brighten her day. It's so tough to see a loved one be so sick....I have been describing to everyone as a fog that has descended on my brain.


Sending positive vibes and aloha to you and your mother...


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Did you have the front flap made shorter?


The shorter front flap is the original default design on the Minerva. You may request a longer flap.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Anyone decided what they're getting for Black Friday? I wish I had continued with my clear out and had some selling money saved up. But I may end up getting something smaller like a Penelope Messenger. Would love an Aura or Zhoe, but with a newborn it'll probably be awhile before I'd get much use out of a new bag anyway.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I'm considering a Rua Angelica for a travel bag (with a top zipper closure, no central compartment). Maybe in lion brown pebbled, apple green lining, light gold hardware.

Penelope messenger to go with your other larger MM bag/diaper bag would be a good choice.


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> Well....I think my Black Friday order will be a Penelope messenger and something in the dark taupe vachetta....do I go with Angelica or Aura or Daphne....decisions!


Angelica or Aura would be stunning!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Angel midi... Thoughts?  Add ons?


It will look good on your small frame (I think you're 5'2"?). 

Add-ons not really necessary as Angel Midi has plenty of pockets, inside and out. You may want to consider longer straps to wear over a winter coat if that's a requirement. 

This bag has a narrow mouth. Some ladies here found this to be an issue because you cannot really tug the sides apart like you can with other bags to access things.


----------



## tenKrat

jxwilliams said:


> I think I'm finally going to commit to a midi Minerva in pebbled taupe, with the extended front flap...what color interior lining should I get?! [emoji848]


Nice choice!  

Marine lining?


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Well....I think my Black Friday order will be a Penelope messenger and something in the dark taupe vachetta....do I go with Angelica or Aura or Daphne....decisions!


Can't help you with that one because dark taupe vachetta would be lovely in any of those styles.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> Which leather do you think is heavier, vachetta or pebbled?


Vachetta


----------



## Real Authentication

Love the colors [emoji304]


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I'm considering a Rua Angelica for a travel bag (with a top zipper closure, no central compartment). Maybe in lion brown pebbled, apple green lining, light gold hardware.
> 
> Penelope messenger to go with your other larger MM bag/diaper bag would be a good choice.



Lion Brown pebbled ...  Sounds interesting.  I shall have to look for a photo of a sample.


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> I have both as well and I would agree with tenKrat that Little Athena feels small. It can hold a small wallet and a few other things but it is a tighter feel. In my mini loving ore-kids days this would have been MY bag...but with 2 littles, I only have one so far, in tangerine. I still think it would be lovely in black for a date bag


Thanks so much Odebdo! 
Little Athena would seem like my perfect bag. tenKrat's and MK's mod shots make it look like a great size, but I keep looking at my Zhoe legend  (and picturing the handles), and I can see how it really can come across as tiny.  Which is a bummer... le sigh!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Lion Brown pebbled ...  Sounds interesting.  I shall have to look for a photo of a sample.


Post #249 in reference pics thread


----------



## lulu212121

Can you ladies help? I just went to place an order & I wanted to pay with my credit card, but after I hit submit there was no where for me to put in my cc info. It's been a long while since I placed an order. I think last time I did it thru paypal.  I'm in the US. I don't see an order in my email, should I try again? I was not ordering a bespoke item.  I don't recall having issues the last time. The site was the old one, though. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love my angel midi and just wish I had changed the boring handles to blingy selene handles.
The narrow mouth is stupid but I just gave up on being able to put folders in there and accept it for what it is!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think an aphrodite or angelica would be an amazing price point with the discount. If I was not going for my more expensive bag (the midi divina), I would really love the under €250 price point that those two bags would ring up as. Excellent! I wish I could stock up now.


----------



## Odebdo

lulu212121 said:


> Can you ladies help? I just went to place an order & I wanted to pay with my credit card, but after I hit submit there was no where for me to put in my cc info. It's been a long while since I placed an order. I think last time I did it thru paypal.  I'm in the US. I don't see an order in my email, should I try again? I was not ordering a bespoke item.  I don't recall having issues the last time. The site was the old one, though. Thanks for the advice!



Check with Colette so you know you are not ordering twice? I have only ordered once or twice via the website...remember it being super easy and no issues on payment, but I have not done it enough to give advice!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Angel midi... Thoughts?  Add ons?



I have an Angel midi and just ordered it standard....minus the side tassels. I love it. I have a full size one and am actually considering carrying that this next week as I have a seminar on Monday and have to travel Wed and Thurs for work...Angel is a much under rated style IMO


----------



## Odebdo

HermesHope said:


> Well, I am at last taking the plunge with my first ever order! It has taken me so long to decide, then the pound slumped against the euro and then I had to wait for a sale. So here it is...
> 
> Midi Zip Selene in Blue Africa with marine lining and light gold hardwear, plus a matching key fob, plus a Midi Penelope in Bronze Africa with silver lining and light gold hardwear.
> 
> Then I shall save up for future bags (not sure what styles yet, although I will probably get more Midi Penelopes) in Bronze Africa, Gold Africa and a Merinos, maybe one of the blues.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> And a very happy Thanksgiving to those of you in the US x



Congrats on your first Massaccesi bag!! I have a full size regular Selene in that combo....gorgeous! And bronze africa is a favorite of mine too! Cannot wait to see these!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Just received these two so thought I'd put them up in case it helps any orders for today. 

The orange merinos I'm not sure if it's been put up yet, it's ever so slightly darker than I expected and in my opinion that's just perfect. The merinos is light and as my first merinos I'm very happy. 

I don't think I have ever seen a white MM bag and I chose this in pebbled for durability. This leather is clearly heavier than the merinos. 

I have been an avid nappa only fan until now. I can honestly say I now appreciate the beauty of texture especially when the bag has a large expanse of leather with no hardware or detail. I love my recent turquoise nappa soulmate but I like merinos more than nappa now. There's very little shine and a stunning fine grain. 

I have no central compartment in these this time and got my selene handles too - my turquoise arrived without those requests.


----------



## mbaldino

msd_bags said:


> Thanks so much Bonnie!! Very helpful.  Now I'm sold on the zippered closure nappa midi Minerva.


Hello,  I am looking to get a Minerva today with the sale.  Where do you find the Nappa leather option?  Thank you.


----------



## Cowumbut

mbaldino said:


> Hello,  I am looking to get a Minerva today with the sale.  Where do you find the Nappa leather option?  Thank you.


Nice choice! Nappa is amazing. If you don't see that leather option on the website you'll have to send your request to Colette directly.

colette@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## Odebdo

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3530655
> 
> 
> Just received these two so thought I'd put them up in case it helps any orders for today.
> 
> The orange merinos I'm not sure if it's been put up yet, it's ever so slightly darker than I expected and in my opinion that's just perfect. The merinos is light and as my first merinos I'm very happy.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a white MM bag and I chose this in pebbled for durability. This leather is clearly heavier than the merinos.
> 
> I have been an avid nappa only fan until now. I can honestly say I now appreciate the beauty of texture especially when the bag has a large expanse of leather with no hardware or detail. I love my recent turquoise nappa soulmate but I like merinos more than nappa now. There's very little shine and a stunning fine grain.
> 
> I have no central compartment in these this time and got my selene handles too - my turquoise arrived without those requests.



These are beautiful!! White scares me, but it is gorgeous! I would think the pebbled leather will be great!


----------



## Odebdo

Well....my Black Friday order and first order in almost 2 months is for a dark taupe vachetta Angelica and a black merinos Penelope messenger! Going with standard lining and gold hardware on both! Super excited!


----------



## bonniekir

The bags are simply gorgeous!!! I also like the Orange merino..not so orangy as I thought..I went with the Cameo Rose and Cognac in the Merino this time, but Orange is def on my list!



BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3530655
> 
> 
> Just received these two so thought I'd put them up in case it helps any orders for today.
> 
> The orange merinos I'm not sure if it's been put up yet, it's ever so slightly darker than I expected and in my opinion that's just perfect. The merinos is light and as my first merinos I'm very happy.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a white MM bag and I chose this in pebbled for durability. This leather is clearly heavier than the merinos.
> 
> I have been an avid nappa only fan until now. I can honestly say I now appreciate the beauty of texture especially when the bag has a large expanse of leather with no hardware or detail. I love my recent turquoise nappa soulmate but I like merinos more than nappa now. There's very little shine and a stunning fine grain.
> 
> I have no central compartment in these this time and got my selene handles too - my turquoise arrived without those requests.


----------



## bonniekir

Odebbie, I agree with you totally about this under rated style! I have four reg Angels, love the large pockets and the zipper closure! I have def no problem with the slightly narrowed opening..



Odebdo said:


> I have an Angel midi and just ordered it standard....minus the side tassels. I love it. I have a full size one and am actually considering carrying that this next week as I have a seminar on Monday and have to travel Wed and Thurs for work...Angel is a much under rated style IMO


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> These are beautiful!! White scares me, but it is gorgeous! I would think the pebbled leather will be great!



Thank you @Odebdo, it was your tangerine nappa that inspired me [emoji4]. Then Colette send a pic of the tangerine nappa and the orange merinos and boy could I just not decide. I ventured out of my comfort zone in terms of colour and leather and glad I did. 

The white was an idea I just couldn't get out of my head. That dark, edgy gunmetal with a pure, even virginal, leather colour intrigued me. I do hope it stays a bit clean [emoji23].


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> The bags are simply gorgeous!!! I also like the Orange merino..not so orangy as I thought..I went with the Cameo Rose and Cognac in the Merino this time, but Orange is def on my list!



Thanks Bonnie, looking at it indoors now it has a burnt orange hue to it. And such a delicious leather. I don't do brown but liked the cameo rose but I'm not feminine enough for pinks [emoji853] lol. 

Can't wait to see your merinos...


----------



## BlueCherry

Congratulations to all those who order with the 20% discount. Sadly I just missed out on it but can't and won't complain because it's Marco and the team benefitting. 

I don't keep up with this thread as it's fast moving. But i do like to reference here so thanks to all who post info. It's a shame we can't have threads for individual bags and leathers as it would make researching much easier. 

Looking forward to seeing some new and exciting reveals.


----------



## Odebdo

BigCherry said:


> Congratulations to all those who order with the 20% discount. Sadly I just missed out on it but can't and won't complain because it's Marco and the team benefitting.
> 
> I don't keep up with this thread as it's fast moving. But i do like to reference here so thanks to all who post info. It's a shame we can't have threads for individual bags and leathers as it would make researching much easier.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some new and exciting reveals.



I order when I have the funds and a bag I am wanting...if I benefit from a sale, great, but no company can survive only selling items on sale...when I save with sales I tend to add a bonus goodie...this time it was Penelope Messenger


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I order when I have the funds and a bag I am wanting...if I benefit from a sale, great, but no company can survive only selling items on sale...when I save with sales I tend to add a bonus goodie...this time it was Penelope Messenger



Is this your first Penelope Messenger?  You'll love it!  I caved and, inspired by all the discussion, ordered the following:

Penelope Messenger (my second one) in Blue Africa with marine lining 

Penelope Midi (my first) in black pebbled leather with marine lining 

Key Fob in Blue Africa 

I did have a Full Soulmate in Blue Africa with 2" longer handles, but I donated it because it wasn't right for me somehow.  But I do like Blue Africa leather, so I have a Zhoe in it, and will now add the Penelope Messenger and the key fob to the collection.


----------



## carterazo

Debating between Daphne with rolled handles or midi Selene. Either one in nappa. Thoughts?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I ordered a dark brown vachetta Aphrodite for the BF sale. Instead of the flat, folded handle secured by a stud, I opted for Rolled handles and decided no additional strap below the folding hardware. I hope I love it as much as I think I will!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Debating between Daphne with rolled handles or midi Selene. Either one in nappa. Thoughts?


The nappa will look especially striking in the Daphne because the smoothness of the leather is showcased so nicely in a more structured bag, IMO. 

I have the Daphne with rolled handles, and I'm very happy with her. I just might change my mind and order another instead of a Rua Angelica in this sale. I might not order in time if I cannot make up my mind.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> The nappa will look especially striking in the Daphne because the smoothness of the leather is showcased so nicely in a more structured bag, IMO.
> 
> I have the Daphne with rolled handles, and I'm very happy with her. I just might change my mind and order another instead of a Rua Angelica in this sale. I might not order in time if I cannot make up my mind.


Thank you again dear tenKrat!
I was thinking earlier of the smootheness of the nappa and now I'm considering the Aphrodite.  I'm an undecisive mess! [emoji5]


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Well....my Black Friday order and first order in almost 2 months is for a dark taupe vachetta Angelica and a black merinos Penelope messenger! Going with standard lining and gold hardware on both! Super excited!


Your Angelica will be sooooo nice. I like the look of Angelica, but I don't know why I am hesitant to order one...


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Thank you again dear tenKrat!
> I was thinking earlier of the smootheness of the nappa and now I'm considering the Aphrodite.  I'm an undecisive mess! [emoji5]


Ha ha, I am too!


----------



## carterazo

And as always I think every color and leather looks fabulous on my favorite: Zhoe or Zhoe Legend


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> Thanks Bonnie, looking at it indoors now it has a burnt orange hue to it. And such a delicious leather. I don't do brown but liked the cameo rose but I'm not feminine enough for pinks [emoji853] lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see your merinos...



LOL..now do you really believe that I'm  'femine enough for pinks' !  Heck no!  But I thought it bright enough in order to bring the attention away from me and my greyish appearance..and looking like it's my hobby to roll myself  in white dog hair from my forever shedding dogs !!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Black and taupe Venezia leather 
1st pic most natural light, most true to color and sheen, but the taupe has a little bit more gray then can be seen here
2nd pic blinds closed, lamplight
3rd picture a little bit of natural light


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My Soulmate midi was supposed to have two extra inches on the straps, but it arrived with the standard straps. Well, they sent me more straps, and I received them today. I'm very happy with the longer straps, no more falling off my shoulders.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black and taupe Venezia leather
> 1st pic most natural light, most true to color and sheen, but the taupe has a little bit more gray then can be seen here
> 2nd pic blinds closed, lamplight
> 3rd picture a little bit of natural light



Thanks for posting!! I just ordered 2 Penelope messengers in the Venezia Dark Taupe and Royal Blue. Rather blindly, I must admit, because I really had no idea how the structure of this leather was..lol..Now seeing your pics, I'm very happy , I ordered Venezia!!


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> LOL..now do you really believe that I'm  'femine enough for pinks' !  Heck no!  But I thought it bright enough in order to bring the attention away from me and my greyish appearance..and looking like it's my hobby to roll myself  in white dog hair from my forever shedding dogs !!



Loooool I shall look at you in pink first then decide...... as for me i rather like my grey self [emoji33]


----------



## BlueCherry

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black and taupe Venezia leather
> 1st pic most natural light, most true to color and sheen, but the taupe has a little bit more gray then can be seen here
> 2nd pic blinds closed, lamplight
> 3rd picture a little bit of natural light



The bottom swatches actually look like midnight blue and pale grey


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for posting!! I just ordered 2 Penelope messengers in the Venezia Dark Taupe and Royal Blue. Rather blindly, I must admit, because I really had no idea how the structure of this leather was..lol..Now seeing your pics, I'm very happy , I ordered Venezia!!



I haven't had swatches for any of mine, only photos. I really like the suspense of not knowing what's coming and with MM leathers it's unlikely you won't be happy [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for posting!! I just ordered 2 Penelope messengers in the Venezia Dark Taupe and Royal Blue. Rather blindly, I must admit, because I really had no idea how the structure of this leather was..lol..Now seeing your pics, I'm very happy , I ordered Venezia!!


Cant wait to see your new bags!. The Veneziaa definitely dresses up a bag, not so much that you still couldn't wear jeans though. After seeing the swatches, I definitely want something in Venezia!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BigCherry said:


> The bottom swatches actually look like midnight blue and pale grey


I agree. A midnight blue venezia bag would be gorgeous!


----------



## BlueCherry

Devyn Danielle said:


> I agree. A midnight blue venezia bag would be gorgeous!



Midnight blue is a spectacular colour but I rarely see it.


----------



## tenKrat

It will be fun to see all the reveals from the Black Friday sale after the holidays. Nothing for me this time around after all since I couldn't decide. That's a good thing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TenKrat. You passed?  
I actually made up my mind... My girlfriend got a selene midi in celeste merinos this summer (after i sent her the pic of it). I saw ir in person a couple of weeks ago... And said. Gotta have this!  And added a Pennie Messenger in Port Merinos just because.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> TenKrat. You passed?
> I actually made up my mind... My girlfriend got a selene midi in celeste merinos this summer (after i sent her the pic of it). I saw ir in person a couple of weeks ago... And said. Gotta have this!  And added a Pennie Messenger in Port Merinos just because.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3531204


Coastal jewel, yup. 

The bag in the pic looks more like Celeste Athene leather, which was limited. I believe @Odebdo has that leather in the Angelica.

I have a Celeste merinos Zhoe Legend, and the leather doesn't look like the leather in the pic. It's more matte and the color more saturated, unlike the sheen on your friend's Selene Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

@Coastal jewel, I like your "just because" purchase.


----------



## luckykit

Just bought my first Massaccesi! I had been looking for the perfect black work tote for AGES but couldn't find one with the right size and closure and pockets etc., plus I wanted something under the radar instead of a bag you see everywhere. Thank goodness I found this brand just in time for the Black Friday sale. I fell in love with the Selene instantly and ordered it in black merino with gold hardware. I was debating for ages over gunmetal vs gold vs silver, but I think the gold is a nice pop.

The only thing I'm sliiiiiiightly nervous about is that I read the description again just now and it says "handpainted edges" - aren't painted bags not quite as well made as bags with rolled or stitched edges? (Forgive me if this is a dumb question, I'm sort of new to nice handbags.) But then again, everyone here raves about the quality, so that makes me feel better.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's a pic of my Celeste merinos Zhoe Legend. Sorry for the poor artificial lighting. It's night, but you will see that this leather is different.


----------



## tenKrat

luckykit said:


> Just bought my first Massaccesi! I had been looking for the perfect black work tote for AGES but couldn't find one with the right size and closure and pockets etc., plus I wanted something under the radar instead of a bag you see everywhere. Thank goodness I found this brand just in time for the Black Friday sale. I fell in love with the Selene instantly and ordered it in black merino with gold hardware. I was debating for ages over gunmetal vs gold vs silver, but I think the gold is a nice pop.
> 
> The only thing I'm sliiiiiiightly nervous about is that I read the description again just now and it says "handpainted edges" - aren't painted bags not quite as well made as bags with rolled or stitched edges? (Forgive me if this is a dumb question, I'm sort of new to nice handbags.) But then again, everyone here raves about the quality, so that makes me feel better.



Congrats, luckykit, on your first Massaccesi bag!  [emoji846]

These bags are very well made, down to the hand painted edges. I know the paint is durable because I have never had issues with flaking. 

The light gold hardware will definitely give your black merinos bag a luxe pop.


----------



## luckykit

tenKrat said:


> Congrats, luckykit, on your first Massaccesi bag!  [emoji846]
> 
> These bags are very well made, down to the hand painted edges. I know the paint is durable because I have never had issues with flaking.
> 
> The light gold hardware will definitely give your black merinos bag a luxe pop.



Thank you tenKrat! I'm really excited to get it. I trust your opinion since I have been searching this forum extensively all day and it sounds like you are a big fan! 

I'm also hoping it will be sturdy enough to carry my laptop every so often for travel and to and from work. I mentioned it to Colette and she said she could ask Marco to reinforce the handles. That is the amazing benefit of getting a handmade bag!!! (BTW, for anyone out there reading, their customer service is AMAZING. Colette must have answered a thousand questions from me and she was super quick and helpful!)


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Coastal jewel, yup. I might still have time if I finally decide something since it's only 6:53 pm here in Hawaii, though.
> 
> The bag in the pic looks more like Celeste Athene leather, which was limited. I believe @Odebdo has that leather in the Angelica.
> 
> I have a Celeste merinos Zhoe Legend, and the leather doesn't look like the leather in the pic. It's more matte and the color more saturated, unlike the sheen on your friend's Selene Midi.



Luckily Colette knew what i meant (and what i wanted) and was able to work  the MMMagic (with just enough celeste athene for one more selene).    

I like the MMMagic [emoji3][emoji3][emoji266]


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Luckily Colette knew what i meant (and what i wanted) and was able to work  the MMMagic (with just enough celeste athene for one more selene).
> 
> I like the MMMagic [emoji3][emoji3][emoji266]


Oh, good to hear. Just wanted to iron out any confusion, but sounds like it all worked out for you.


----------



## tenKrat

luckykit said:


> Thank you tenKrat! I'm really excited to get it. I trust your opinion since I have been searching this forum extensively all day and it sounds like you are a big fan!
> 
> I'm also hoping it will be sturdy enough to carry my laptop every so often for travel and to and from work. I mentioned it to Colette and she said she could ask Marco to reinforce the handles. That is the amazing benefit of getting a handmade bag!!! (BTW, for anyone out there reading, their customer service is AMAZING. Colette must have answered a thousand questions from me and she was super quick and helpful!)


Colette is very patient with us!  And, she's excellent.

I'm certain you will like your Selene a lot. I have a full size one as well, and it's a wonderful tote.


----------



## vink

I agree Colette is indeed very nice and super helpful.  I'm sure she must be vey busy yesterday, still, she replied all my questions very fast! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luckykit, I don't think a merinos selene would be something you would put your laptop in unless it was housed in a really padded shell. And it better not be a very big laptop if you ordered the midi selene. It's going to be a floppy bag that falls over and if you want a work laptop tote I would get it in the black vachetta instead, and with lengthened handles so they fit over your winter coat unless you don't get winter where you live. I also would think that getting zippered closure would make sense to protect any file folders and your laptop from any weather you might walk through. I have been carrying my ipad and personal things to grad school with my vachetta midi selene and these are based on that experience. I always need to set it down very gently to avoid banging the ipad inside but I'm somewhat comforted by the thick vachetta leather being some sort of buffer and plus it has a silicone shell. If I had a laptop with any sort of weight to it I think a merinos selene midi would have no base to speak of, sagging with the laptop and the laptop being the point of first contact when you set it down, with a very thin leather between it and whatever surface you put it on. It would make me nervous. 
Sorry I over think these things!!!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luckykit, I don't think a merinos selene would be something you would put your laptop in unless it was housed in a really padded shell. And it better not be a very big laptop if you ordered the midi selene. It's going to be a floppy bag that falls over and if you want a work laptop tote I would get it in the black vachetta instead, and with lengthened handles so they fit over your winter coat unless you don't get winter where you live. I also would think that getting zippered closure would make sense to protect any file folders and your laptop from any weather you might walk through. I have been carrying my ipad and personal things to grad school with my vachetta midi selene and these are based on that experience. I always need to set it down very gently to avoid banging the ipad inside but I'm somewhat comforted by the thick vachetta leather being some sort of buffer and plus it has a silicone shell. If I had a laptop with any sort of weight to it I think a merinos selene midi would have no base to speak of, sagging with the laptop and the laptop being the point of first contact when you set it down, with a very thin leather between it and whatever surface you put it on. It would make me nervous.
> Sorry I over think these things!!!



I've thought this about (midi) Selene - if Marco could reinforce the base so it won't sag, at all. Maybe that would help?


----------



## msd_bags

mbaldino said:


> Hello,  I am looking to get a Minerva today with the sale.  Where do you find the Nappa leather option?  Thank you.



Sorry I logged in late, but I saw that Odebdo has replied to you. So, did you order it?

Ladies, just to report, I ordered a Red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with zipper closure and no center compartment during the BF sale. I changed my mind about the color. I'm glad I put the Taupe swatch on top of my light grey midi Minerva. I realized they are both light colors and somewhat not much color distinction. So I went with red. I also ordered an Angelica for a friend. Colette was really great!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> It will be fun to see all the reveals from the Black Friday sale after the holidays. Nothing for me this time around after all since I couldn't decide. That's a good thing.



Same here.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I logged in late, but I saw that Odebdo has replied to you. So, did you order it?
> 
> Ladies, just to report, I ordered a Red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with zipper closure and no center compartment during the BF sale. I changed my mind about the color. I'm glad I put the Taupe swatch on top of my light grey midi Minerva. I realized they are both light colors and somewhat not much color distinction. So I went with red. I also ordered an Angelica for a friend. Colette was really great!!



Cherry red sounds beautiful!!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Sending positive vibes and aloha to you and your mother...



Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'll probably wait a while on this, but I like this Penelope Messenger so much I will get one or two more. I'm thinking I'd like one in a more formal, structured leather like Venezia, and one in Africa for bling. The Forest Merinos is beautifully unstructured and casual. 

I have been looking at medium sized but lightweight cross-body bags for a long time and didn't like anything I tried...most that have lots of organization are heavy...but this one is perfect! So happy with it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Also thinking I will get a full size pebbled or merinos Selene. I want a big unstructured tote. Not sure of color, etc, yet, so will wait until something strikes me! Maybe seeing everyone's black friday choices will motivate me next month.


----------



## mbaldino

msd_bags said:


> Sorry I logged in late, but I saw that Odebdo has replied to you. So, did you order it?
> 
> Ladies, just to report, I ordered a Red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with zipper closure and no center compartment during the BF sale. I changed my mind about the color. I'm glad I put the Taupe swatch on top of my light grey midi Minerva. I realized they are both light colors and somewhat not much color distinction. So I went with red. I also ordered an Angelica for a friend. Colette was really great!!



I didn't order anything yesterday. I didn't hear back from Collette yet. This will be my first MM bag. The Minerva is something I have had my eye on for a year now. I love vachetta leather because if the patina factor. I just need to get a bag that isn't heavy when empty.  I am open to suggestions. 

The red Nappa Minerva sounds beautiful. Please post a picture when it arrives. 

How often do they offer sales?


----------



## msd_bags

mbaldino said:


> I didn't order anything yesterday. I didn't hear back from Collette yet. This will be my first MM bag. The Minerva is something I have had my eye on for a year now. I love vachetta leather because if the patina factor. I just need to get a bag that isn't heavy when empty.  I am open to suggestions.
> 
> The red Nappa Minerva sounds beautiful. Please post a picture when it arrives.
> 
> How often do they offer sales?


Maybe you can make a follow up with Colette?  She usually responds immediately, she might just have missed your mail due to the influx of messages because of the sale.
As I mentioned before, when you first get the midi Minerva (I'm not sure if you are interested in the full size?) it will seem huge.  But when it gets a bit broken it, the slouch will make the bag look just right in size.  At least that is my opinion.  Weight wise, the pebbled mini Minerva is a bit on the heavy side, likely more than 2 lbs (can't recall for sure, I weighed it before). But has a good weight distribution so it won't feel heavy on the shoulder.  I think the nappa and merinos will likely be slightly lighter, but I can't be sure.  I haven't ordered anything in vachetta so I can't compare weight wise.
I can't recall their schedule of sales, but sometimes they also have sample sales.
Will definitely post the red when it arrives.  But due to where I routed the bag, I will get it after the New Year.


----------



## thedseer

mbaldino said:


> I didn't order anything yesterday. I didn't hear back from Collette yet. This will be my first MM bag. The Minerva is something I have had my eye on for a year now. I love vachetta leather because if the patina factor. I just need to get a bag that isn't heavy when empty.  I am open to suggestions.
> 
> The red Nappa Minerva sounds beautiful. Please post a picture when it arrives.
> 
> How often do they offer sales?


I think I remember reading that MM's vachetta is treated with something so it won't really patina? May want to double check with Colette.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Newborn!!! Do you have a Prince or a Princess? Congratulations!!


Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago. 

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

I ended up skipping the sale too. I know I want another Penelope Messenger (got my port one and love it - will try to post a picture soon). I tend to order about once every 6 months, so I'm sticking to that and the spring leathers and new styles should probably be out then too. I've been considering a few bags, so that'll give me extra time to think over what I want.

In the meantime, looking forward to seeing everyone's reveals!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkpurselover

I had to skip the bf sale, (sigh) I'm on a ban for a while now [emoji17] .  Will have to wait till spring,  but will enjoy everyone's reveals!

Sent from my P008 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Ladies, just to report, I ordered a Red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with zipper closure and no center compartment during the BF sale. I changed my mind about the color. I'm glad I put the Taupe swatch on top of my light grey midi Minerva. I realized they are both light colors and somewhat not much color distinction. So I went with red. I also ordered an Angelica for a friend. Colette was really great!!


Ms D, the red cherry nappa is a wonderful choice!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I'll probably wait a while on this, but I like this Penelope Messenger so much I will get one or two more. I'm thinking I'd like one in a more formal, structured leather like Venezia, and one in Africa for bling. The Forest Merinos is beautifully unstructured and casual.
> 
> I have been looking at medium sized but lightweight cross-body bags for a long time and didn't like anything I tried...most that have lots of organization are heavy...but this one is perfect! So happy with it.


A Venezia Penelope messenger will be a classic sister to a merinos one.  You will have a good mix of Penelope messengers.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> I didn't order anything yesterday. I didn't hear back from Collette yet. This will be my first MM bag. The Minerva is something I have had my eye on for a year now. I love vachetta leather because if the patina factor. I just need to get a bag that isn't heavy when empty.  I am open to suggestions.
> 
> The red Nappa Minerva sounds beautiful. Please post a picture when it arrives.
> 
> How often do they offer sales?


Vachetta is the heaviest leather. A Minerva and even the Minerva Midi would be a little heavy when there are things inside.

Massaccesi vachetta is treated for some protection. But, even with the treatment, the vachetta will still patina. It's noticeable on the browns. My rust brown vachetta bags have developed a nice patina.

There's a Minerva Midi in rust brown vachetta on eBay (not my auction).  You can try a preloved vachetta bag to see how you like it. And, it's in a style you like.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> How often do they offer sales?


It seems there is a sale on different things every quarter. It could be on select leathers, or on select styles, or a promotion sale on a new accessory, or a sample sale on bags that were on photo shoots or in the workshop, etc.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!


----------



## tenKrat

Here's a pic to usher in the holidays...

Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled leather and light gold hardware


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Here's a pic to usher in the holidays...
> 
> Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled leather
> View attachment 3531674



Love this! I share your enthusiasm for taupe pebbled. It's such a great all-seasons neutral. I have a midi Selene and love it. Your Penelope Messenger is perfect.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ah.. Im thinking Penelope Messenger may be just perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> Ah.. Im thinking Penelope Messenger may be just perfect!



I am usually a large bag gal but I love this style...I am pairing it with a tote when I need to carry more.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I'll probably wait a while on this, but I like this Penelope Messenger so much I will get one or two more. I'm thinking I'd like one in a more formal, structured leather like Venezia, and one in Africa for bling. The Forest Merinos is beautifully unstructured and casual.
> 
> I have been looking at medium sized but lightweight cross-body bags for a long time and didn't like anything I tried...most that have lots of organization are heavy...but this one is perfect! So happy with it.



Well....Colette warned me I would want more than one Penelope messenger and now you are echoing her thoughts!! I ordered my first in the sale yesterday, so looking forward to seeing it in person after rave reviews!!


----------



## luckykit

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luckykit, I don't think a merinos selene would be something you would put your laptop in unless it was housed in a really padded shell. And it better not be a very big laptop if you ordered the midi selene. It's going to be a floppy bag that falls over and if you want a work laptop tote I would get it in the black vachetta instead, and with lengthened handles so they fit over your winter coat unless you don't get winter where you live. I also would think that getting zippered closure would make sense to protect any file folders and your laptop from any weather you might walk through. I have been carrying my ipad and personal things to grad school with my vachetta midi selene and these are based on that experience. I always need to set it down very gently to avoid banging the ipad inside but I'm somewhat comforted by the thick vachetta leather being some sort of buffer and plus it has a silicone shell. If I had a laptop with any sort of weight to it I think a merinos selene midi would have no base to speak of, sagging with the laptop and the laptop being the point of first contact when you set it down, with a very thin leather between it and whatever surface you put it on. It would make me nervous.
> Sorry I over think these things!!!



No, thank you for your thoughts! It's very helpful! I don't plan to carry the laptop on a regular basis (probably not even once a month), and it will only be to and from work or on an airplane (quarterly), and always in a padded shell. I also got the full size selene, so there should be enough room. For 95% of the time, I will only be carrying my lunch, assorted purse type items, and an extra sweater/pair of shoes. I just wanted it to be able to carry the laptop for the few times it is needed, rather than remembering to bring a separate bag. Ahhh now you have me nervous! I hope it's as sturdy/workhorse of a bag as i'm hoping. I'm not super hard on bags, though.


----------



## bonniekir

Luckykit..HopelessBag outlined some very good points to take into considerarion had you to use your bag daily with a laptop. But with the usage you describe, I would not worry so much if I were you. . Allthough I am new to the merino, it seems to be a great leather (and  I am not super easy with my bags..lol ) As well as it is  lightweight! This is important for your daily use of the bag. The Selene is a wonderful model  IMO exactly for what you intend to use her.. a daily allround bag.. especially in this cold season ! Looking forward to see pics of your new bag!


----------



## mbaldino

tenKrat said:


> Vachetta is the heaviest leather. A Minerva and even the Minerva Midi would be a little heavy when there are things inside.
> 
> Massaccesi vachetta is treated for some protection. But, even with the treatment, the vachetta will still patina. It's noticeable on the browns. My rust brown vachetta bags have developed a nice patina.
> 
> There's a Minerva Midi in rust brown vachetta on eBay (not my auction).  You can try a preloved vachetta bag to see how you like it. And, it's in a style you like.



Yes, I did see that on the bay. It is beautiful. I've got my eyes on it.


----------



## luckykit

bonniekir said:


> Luckykit..HopelessBag outlined some very good points to take into considerarion had you to use your bag daily with a laptop. But with the usage you describe, I would not worry so much if I were you. . Allthough I am new to the merino, it seems to be a great leather (and  I am not super easy with my bags..lol ) As well as it is  lightweight! This is important for your daily use of the bag. The Selene is a wonderful model  IMO exactly for what you intend to use her.. a daily allround bag.. especially in this cold season ! Looking forward to see pics of your new bag!



Thank you, Bonniekir! That makes me feel better  Colette also told me that out of all of her bags, she thought the Selene would be the best to carry a laptop in, so fingers crossed. I picked it for exactly the reason you described... she said it was the lightest weight and also quite hardy should it get wet from rain, etc. I will be sure to post pics!


----------



## thedseer

luckykit said:


> Thank you, Bonniekir! That makes me feel better  Colette also told me that out of all of her bags, she thought the Selene would be the best to carry a laptop in, so fingers crossed. I picked it for exactly the reason you described... she said it was the lightest weight and also quite hardy should it get wet from rain, etc. I will be sure to post pics!


I carry my (small) laptop occasionally in my merinos soulmate, so I think occasionally carrying it in your Selene would be okay.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luckykit

mbaldino said:


> I didn't order anything yesterday. I didn't hear back from Collette yet. This will be my first MM bag. The Minerva is something I have had my eye on for a year now. I love vachetta leather because if the patina factor. I just need to get a bag that isn't heavy when empty.  I am open to suggestions.
> 
> The red Nappa Minerva sounds beautiful. Please post a picture when it arrives.
> 
> How often do they offer sales?



mbaldino, I agree that you should email Colette again. She was super helpful with talking me through the leather choice. I went with merinos for my Selene because it is such a big bag, and she said the merinos is the lightest weight leather they have. She also said the vachetta is the heaviest and I understand the rest (Africa, nappa, pebbled) are somewhere in between, though I'm sorry I don't know the exact hierarchy! The Minerva is one of the larger styles so I would think you would want to stick with merinos or nappa (or pebbled if you like that look) for the lightest weight bag!


----------



## luckykit

thedseer said:


> I carry my (small) laptop occasionally in my merinos soulmate, so I think occasionally carrying it in your Selene would be okay.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! And congrats on your new son!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

luckykit said:


> No, thank you for your thoughts! It's very helpful! I don't plan to carry the laptop on a regular basis (probably not even once a month), and it will only be to and from work or on an airplane (quarterly), and always in a padded shell. I also got the full size selene, so there should be enough room. For 95% of the time, I will only be carrying my lunch, assorted purse type items, and an extra sweater/pair of shoes. I just wanted it to be able to carry the laptop for the few times it is needed, rather than remembering to bring a separate bag. Ahhh now you have me nervous! I hope it's as sturdy/workhorse of a bag as i'm hoping. I'm not super hard on bags, though.



Okay sounds more promising. However I would still consider a crossbody strap and zipper closure which will come in handy when traveling so your things don't fall out and to be hands free. And shoulder carry is not possible for most with a thick coat unless you lengthen those handles ; a crossbody strap would solve that issue for when you are holding your id and boarding passes and shoes and would appreciate hands free. Zippered closure is also more secure in this situation. Just my thoughts!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats on your newborn!


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



OMG! Big congratulations , how lovely for you!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

yes, congratulations thedseer!!!


----------



## vink

Congratulations for the baby!


----------



## LuvAllBags

luckykit said:


> No, thank you for your thoughts! It's very helpful! I don't plan to carry the laptop on a regular basis (probably not even once a month), and it will only be to and from work or on an airplane (quarterly), and always in a padded shell. I also got the full size selene, so there should be enough room. For 95% of the time, I will only be carrying my lunch, assorted purse type items, and an extra sweater/pair of shoes. I just wanted it to be able to carry the laptop for the few times it is needed, rather than remembering to bring a separate bag. Ahhh now you have me nervous! I hope it's as sturdy/workhorse of a bag as i'm hoping. I'm not super hard on bags, though.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay sounds more promising. However I would still consider a crossbody strap and zipper closure which will come in handy when traveling so your things don't fall out and to be hands free. And shoulder carry is not possible for most with a thick coat unless you lengthen those handles ; a crossbody strap would solve that issue for when you are holding your id and boarding passes and shoes and would appreciate hands free. Zippered closure is also more secure in this situation. Just my thoughts!



I can carry my midi selene just fine on the shoulder with a winter coat. I think Selene's handles are even longer? Should be fine.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!


----------



## bonniekir

Re the Selene , I just checked mine, and yes, I have added the messengerstrap on all of them!  Not that I use this option all the time, but I find it useful , when I need to be hands free.


----------



## Cowumbut

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!!!! They're so much fun and amazing to watch grow. Hope you're getting some sleep.


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations!!! [emoji173]


----------



## soramillay

Congrats thedseer on your little darling! 

I was pretty good this Black Friday, managed not to buy any bags although I went a bit wild on the skincare/makeup front


----------



## luckykit

bonniekir said:


> Re the Selene , I just checked mine, and yes, I have added the messengerstrap on all of them!  Not that I use this option all the time, but I find it useful , when I need to be hands free.


i actually got the messenger strap as well - do you know how long it is? there was no measurement on the site, but i figured i would get it anyway since i do like wearing bags crossbody. i'm short-ish, so i'm more concerned about it being too long, but i suppose i can always get that adjusted later!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Awww!!! Congrats! I remember those early weeks with a newborn well....enjoy and it really does go by fast! You will sleep again lol! Enjoy the holiday season with a new little one!


----------



## Odebdo

luckykit said:


> i actually got the messenger strap as well - do you know how long it is? there was no measurement on the site, but i figured i would get it anyway since i do like wearing bags crossbody. i'm short-ish, so i'm more concerned about it being too long, but i suppose i can always get that adjusted later!



You can ask Colette. If you have a specific length you want, they can make it that length. One of the advantages of having a Massaccesi and them all being custom made!


----------



## luckykit

Odebdo said:


> You can ask Colette. If you have a specific length you want, they can make it that length. One of the advantages of having a Massaccesi and them all being custom made!


very good idea, thanks!


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3530655
> 
> 
> Just received these two so thought I'd put them up in case it helps any orders for today.
> 
> The orange merinos I'm not sure if it's been put up yet, it's ever so slightly darker than I expected and in my opinion that's just perfect. The merinos is light and as my first merinos I'm very happy.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a white MM bag and I chose this in pebbled for durability. This leather is clearly heavier than the merinos.
> 
> I have been an avid nappa only fan until now. I can honestly say I now appreciate the beauty of texture especially when the bag has a large expanse of leather with no hardware or detail. I love my recent turquoise nappa soulmate but I like merinos more than nappa now. There's very little shine and a stunning fine grain.
> 
> I have no central compartment in these this time and got my selene handles too - my turquoise arrived without those requests.


These are just gorgeous. I love the orange merino. I really like orange bags they are so versatile. I have an orange Zhoe and I use it fairly often. I also had a white/cream midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck, Here is a photo of the cream shimmer nubuk midi Soulmate. It is not a great photo but the only one I have as I gave the bag to my friend because she really liked it a lot.




thedseer said:


> Thank you! I had a little Prince a week and a half ago.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


Congratulations on your new little prince. What exciting news!!!


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3530655
> 
> 
> Just received these two so thought I'd put them up in case it helps any orders for today.
> 
> The orange merinos I'm not sure if it's been put up yet, it's ever so slightly darker than I expected and in my opinion that's just perfect. The merinos is light and as my first merinos I'm very happy.
> 
> I don't think I have ever seen a white MM bag and I chose this in pebbled for durability. This leather is clearly heavier than the merinos.
> 
> I have been an avid nappa only fan until now. I can honestly say I now appreciate the beauty of texture especially when the bag has a large expanse of leather with no hardware or detail. I love my recent turquoise nappa soulmate but I like merinos more than nappa now. There's very little shine and a stunning fine grain.
> 
> I have no central compartment in these this time and got my selene handles too - my turquoise arrived without those requests.


That is a gorgeous shade of orange! [emoji7] I might need to ask for a sample to I can see it.  Enjoy!


----------



## BlueCherry

djfmn said:


> These are just gorgeous. I love the orange merino. I really like orange bags they are so versatile. I have an orange Zhoe and I use it fairly often. I also had a white/cream midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck, Here is a photo of the cream shimmer nubuk midi Soulmate. It is not a great photo but the only one I have as I gave the bag to my friend because she really liked it a lot.
> View attachment 3532515
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new little prince. What exciting news!!!



Thanks @djfmn I remember your orange zhoe from way back. I have a BE Madrid in orange chèvre and that's how I learned I quite liked orange. It certainly goes with everything I wear, especially the black, white and grey. 

Your shimmer is lovely, you must really, really like your friend [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## BlueCherry

carterazo said:


> That is a gorgeous shade of orange! [emoji7] I might need to ask for a sample to I can see it.  Enjoy!



Thank you @carterazo, it is a gorgeous shade although some think it's red. I just looked in my wardrobe and the only red I possess is a stripe on a top and the heel of a shoe but here's a comparison photo to show you the orange. I never, ever dreamed I would say this but to me the merinos is nicer than nappa and so light.


----------



## carterazo

BigCherry said:


> Thank you @carterazo, it is a gorgeous shade although some think it's red. I just looked in my wardrobe and the only red I possess is a stripe on a top and the heel of a shoe but here's a comparison photo to show you the orange. I never, ever dreamed I would say this but to me the merinos is nicer than nappa and so light.
> 
> View attachment 3532669


So it's a reddish orange, then? 
Thanks for the picture! I like the difference in color.
I'm only now discovering nappa. I'm late to the game. [emoji23] I love the saturated colors.


----------



## anitalilac

BigCherry said:


> Thank you @carterazo, it is a gorgeous shade although some think it's red. I just looked in my wardrobe and the only red I possess is a stripe on a top and the heel of a shoe but here's a comparison photo to show you the orange. I never, ever dreamed I would say this but to me the merinos is nicer than nappa and so light.
> 
> View attachment 3532669


Gorgeous! 
As for me I'm thinking of Napa leather for the Diva instead of Merinos. I need to ask Collete whether it is feasible. 
Anybody can tell me the difference between Orange and Tangerine Nappa? 
Thanks!


----------



## BlueCherry

anitalilac said:


> Gorgeous!
> As for me I'm thinking of Napa leather for the Diva instead of Merinos. I need to ask Collete whether it is feasible.
> Anybody can tell me the difference between Orange and Tangerine Nappa?
> Thanks!



Thanks @anitalilac. Colette sent me a photo of the two and colour wise I couldn't tell the difference. She did say the nappa is tangerine (colour is very saturated) and the merinos is orange. The nappa feels much thicker than the merinos which is so soft and pliable with the tiniest bit of texture. 

Here's the photo I was sent by Colette


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> Thanks @djfmn I remember your orange zhoe from way back. I have a BE Madrid in orange chèvre and that's how I learned I quite liked orange. It certainly goes with everything I wear, especially the black, white and grey.
> 
> Your shimmer is lovely, you must really, really like your friend [emoji6][emoji23]


Thank you and yes I do like my friend. We have been friends for many many years and before I used my cream shimmer midi Soulmate she admired it so I gave it to her for her birthday and Christmas combined present because her birthday is very close to Christmas.


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Thanks @anitalilac. Colette sent me a photo of the two and colour wise I couldn't tell the difference. She did say the nappa is tangerine (colour is very saturated) and the merinos is orange. The nappa feels much thicker than the merinos which is so soft and pliable with the tiniest bit of texture.
> 
> Here's the photo I was sent by Colette
> 
> View attachment 3532988



Please confirm---is this the orange merinos?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> These are just gorgeous. I love the orange merino. I really like orange bags they are so versatile. I have an orange Zhoe and I use it fairly often. I also had a white/cream midi Soulmate in cream shimmer nubuck, Here is a photo of the cream shimmer nubuk midi Soulmate. It is not a great photo but the only one I have as I gave the bag to my friend because she really liked it a lot.
> View attachment 3532515
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your new little prince. What exciting news!!!


Some friends fall in the love category. I have a friend like that as well. [emoji173]


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Please confirm---is this the orange merinos?



I know Colette has orange merinos, so I think so.


----------



## BlueCherry

tenKrat said:


> Please confirm---is this the orange merinos?



I understood it to be Colette's own bag in orange merino


----------



## anitalilac

BigCherry said:


> Thank you @carterazo, it is a gorgeous shade although some think it's red. I just looked in my wardrobe and the only red I possess is a stripe on a top and the heel of a shoe but here's a comparison photo to show you the orange. I never, ever dreamed I would say this but to me the merinos is nicer than nappa and so light.
> 
> View attachment 3532669


I like this orange more


BigCherry said:


> Thanks @anitalilac. Colette sent me a photo of the two and colour wise I couldn't tell the difference. She did say the nappa is tangerine (colour is very saturated) and the merinos is orange. The nappa feels much thicker than the merinos which is so soft and pliable with the tiniest bit of texture.
> 
> Here's the photo I was sent by Colette
> 
> View attachment 3532988



This is a bit more orange red. Thanks for the pics. 

Does anybody who use to own a Belen Echandia in Dark Chocolate Matte know how close Brown Nappa in Marco's leather? Ever since I sold my TMA in that leather, I have been searching for a replacement...


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> I like this orange more
> 
> 
> This is a bit more orange red. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Does anybody who use to own a Belen Echandia in Dark Chocolate Matte know how close Brown Nappa in Marco's leather? Ever since I sold my TMA in that leather, I have been searching for a replacement...



I dont know about a Dark Brown Nappa..only the light Brown. There is a Dark Brown Merino, which is darker than the Dark Brown Choco in BE..The merino is a true Dark Brown, where as the BE matte has a slight undertone of red in it.


----------



## BlueCherry

anitalilac said:


> I like this orange more
> 
> 
> This is a bit more orange red. Thanks for the pics.
> 
> Does anybody who use to own a Belen Echandia in Dark Chocolate Matte know how close Brown Nappa in Marco's leather? Ever since I sold my TMA in that leather, I have been searching for a replacement...



Welcome [emoji4]

I find that the MM merinos is more like the old BE matte leather, the nappa is slightly shinier and not as smooshy. Not sure about the brown, only the taupe and the grey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

My Demetra is at the post office waiting for me! Will pick up tomorrow and will post pics! Very excited about this one!


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> My Demetra is at the post office waiting for me! Will pick up tomorrow and will post pics! Very excited about this one!



You're going to really like it! Not too big, but holds a lot. The handles are really comfy-really soft and squishy so it stays on the shoulder well.


----------



## msd_bags

I wonder why the Zhoe Legend is not in the website anymore. I just wore mine and I really really like it! I don't have the Zhoe for comparison, only the mini Zhoe. But the Zhoe Legend really is a great bag. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> You're going to really like it! Not too big, but holds a lot. The handles are really comfy-really soft and squishy so it stays on the shoulder well.



Which color and leather did you choose for your Demetra, Lenie?


----------



## BlueCherry

I just wanted to post this photo as I'm amazed at how unbelievably soft and slouchy merinos is. Nappa on the left empty and broken in, pebbled in the centre stuffed and unused, merinos on the right used for just two days and with my things inside. 

I can't believe how soft the merinos is and for anyone wondering about the difference between nappa and merinos this might help.


----------



## Tankgirl

BigCherry said:


> I just wanted to post this photo as I'm amazed at how unbelievably soft and slouchy merinos is. Nappa on the left empty and broken in, pebbled in the centre stuffed and unused, merinos on the right used for just two days and with my things inside.
> 
> I can't believe how soft the merinos is and for anyone wondering about the difference between nappa and merinos this might help.
> 
> View attachment 3535288



I love the side zipper.


----------



## luckykit

BigCherry said:


> I just wanted to post this photo as I'm amazed at how unbelievably soft and slouchy merinos is. Nappa on the left empty and broken in, pebbled in the centre stuffed and unused, merinos on the right used for just two days and with my things inside.
> 
> I can't believe how soft the merinos is and for anyone wondering about the difference between nappa and merinos this might help.
> 
> View attachment 3535288


wow, that is so interesting how different the two are. which do you prefer? do you feel like one will be more durable than the other?


----------



## BlueCherry

luckykit said:


> wow, that is so interesting how different the two are. which do you prefer? do you feel like one will be more durable than the other?



I have always been a die hard nappa fan because it's smooth leather with fine grain. It's taken me a while but I have come to like texture and grain quite a bit, particularly in bigger bags. This is my first merinos and pebbled bags and I think I like both those more than nappa in this style of bag only. The merinos is velvety and soft, it's more matte, it feels more luxe. However in a structured style I would opt for nappa hands down.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Picked up my Demetra. It is beautiful, but the handles slid right off my shoulder when I tested it out ...that is concerning. Will give it a go, but if they can't stay put, this style won't work for me.


----------



## BlueCherry

LuvAllBags said:


> Picked up my Demetra. It is beautiful, but the handles slid right off my shoulder when I tested it out ...that is concerning. Will give it a go, but if they can't stay put, this style won't work for me.



That's disappointing, sorry to hear that. Are the straps made of the same leather as the bag. I struggle to keep any straps on my shoulders.


----------



## msd_bags

BigCherry said:


> That's disappointing, sorry to hear that. Are the straps made of the same leather as the bag. I struggle to keep any straps on my shoulders.


I'm the same with 2 shoulder straps, one always falls off.  Probably why I'm loving the Minerva as there's only 1 strap and it stays put.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Which color and leather did you choose for your Demetra, Lenie?



I got it in the Port Merinos.


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> The merinos is velvety and soft, it's more matte, it feels more luxe. However in a structured style I would opt for nappa hands down.


I have the same thoughts about nappa and merinos. My Soulmate Midi is perfect in cognac merinos. The texture and softness of merinos works best on a hobo bag like the Soulmate. 

I have two nappa bags, a Little Athena and the regular Athena. Nappa is fantastic on a structured bag.


----------



## tenKrat

luckykit said:


> wow, that is so interesting how different the two are. which do you prefer? do you feel like one will be more durable than the other?


I'll chime in as I have both types of leather. Regarding durability, it seems to me that nappa and merinos are pretty much even.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Picked up my Demetra. It is beautiful, but the handles slid right off my shoulder when I tested it out ...that is concerning. Will give it a go, but if they can't stay put, this style won't work for me.



I have been using my Demetra since I received it and have not had a problem with the straps. My bag is in the Merinos leather. I don't know if the type of leather contributes to shoulder strap slippage. 
When I have double shoulder straps and they slip, I cross the straps and that seems to work well. One thing I like about two shoulder straps is the ability to keep the bag on my shoulder with one strap while getting into the bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> I'm the same with 2 shoulder straps, one always falls off.  Probably why I'm loving the Minerva as there's only 1 strap and it stays put.



Great point! That may be part of why I love Minerva too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I have been using my Demetra since I received it and have not had a problem with the straps. My bag is in the Merinos leather. I don't know if the type of leather contributes to shoulder strap slippage.
> When I have double shoulder straps and they slip, I cross the straps and that seems to work well. One thing I like about two shoulder straps is the ability to keep the bag on my shoulder with one strap while getting into the bag.



Are your straps padded? Mine feel puffy like they are padded...it could just be the leather. I got the chocolate brown pebbled.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BigCherry said:


> That's disappointing, sorry to hear that. Are the straps made of the same leather as the bag. I struggle to keep any straps on my shoulders.



Yes, straps are same leather, and there's an extra piece of leather wrapped around them. They are really soft and feel puffy/padded, which is nice. But they won't stay put. I find straps that are closely set toward the inside of the bag do not stay well on my shoulders...should have considered this before I ordered! It is certainly pretty - dark brown pebbled leather with marine interior.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Are your straps padded? Mine feel puffy like they are padded...it could just be the leather. I got the chocolate brown pebbled.



Yes, they feel lightly padded.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Picked up my Demetra. It is beautiful, but the handles slid right off my shoulder when I tested it out ...that is concerning. Will give it a go, but if they can't stay put, this style won't work for me.


I am interested to see if this style works for you or not. I thought it was such a pretty style. Thanks for letting us know how it is working for you initially.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I'm the same with 2 shoulder straps, one always falls off.  Probably why I'm loving the Minerva as there's only 1 strap and it stays put.


I love my midi Minervas for the same reason. The strap really stays on my shoulder and makes it so easy to carry.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I'll chime in as I have both types of leather. Regarding durability, it seems to me that nappa and merinos are pretty much even.


I also have both leathers and agree that nappa and merinos are both equally durable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I love my midi Minervas for the same reason. The strap really stays on my shoulder and makes it so easy to carry.



Agree!


----------



## bonniekir

I can never carry a bag on my shoulder if it has two straps. This is one of the reasons, I always like to have a messengerstrap on the bag. One strap will be able to stay put! I chose to get the Demetra also because the comfortable look on the handles. They really look like one can carry the bag for hours ! Well, mine is on its way, so I can soon say if the bag is what I expect


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also like short grab handles  for hand carry + long adjustable strap for shoulder (hobo carry) or crossbody wearing. Great options so you always have a great way to manage your bag on your person!


----------



## bonniekir

Absolutely!! Different to touch, but both very durable leathers!


djfmn said:


> I also have both leathers and agree that nappa and merinos are both equally durable.


----------



## HermesHope

Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!! Getting really excited!!

Colette sent me an email two days ago to say that my first ever order is on its way. I have been tracking the parcel and it has just arrived in the UK. I don't suppose it will be delivered over the weekend, so it will hopefully arrive on Monday.

Can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueCherry

HermesHope said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!! Getting really excited!!
> 
> Colette sent me an email two days ago to say that my first ever order is on its way. I have been tracking the parcel and it has just arrived in the UK. I don't suppose it will be delivered over the weekend, so it will hopefully arrive on Monday.
> 
> Can't wait!!!!!!!



Mine come with parcelforce within 2-3 days so it should be Monday. Their tracking shows you if it's on the vehicle that day which is really useful but not a time slot. Exciting times [emoji4]


----------



## HermesHope

It has arrived!!!!! The delivery guy woke us all up. Opening soon ❤️


----------



## HermesHope

I am truly stunned. Have never seen such quality and utter gorgeousness before! The leather is fabulous and the hardware is......

I am lost for words.

Will try to take some pics later today. I have to use the camera on my iPad, so they won't be great, but

WOW!!!!!!

❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## msd_bags

HermesHope said:


> I am truly stunned. Have never seen such quality and utter gorgeousness before! The leather is fabulous and the hardware is......
> 
> I am lost for words.
> 
> Will try to take some pics later today. I have to use the camera on my iPad, so they won't be great, but
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I'm excited for you!! Which style did you get? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Odebdo

HermesHope said:


> I am truly stunned. Have never seen such quality and utter gorgeousness before! The leather is fabulous and the hardware is......
> 
> I am lost for words.
> 
> Will try to take some pics later today. I have to use the camera on my iPad, so they won't be great, but
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



OMG!!! So excited for you!

I seriously love when someone new gets to see Massaccesi in person for the 1st time. Marco and his team make bags that rival those that cost MUCH more, and I believe his work surpasses most!! I love knowing my daughter who is 2 right now, will probably carry my Massaccesi bags because they will hold up that long!


----------



## Tankgirl

HermesHope said:


> I am truly stunned. Have never seen such quality and utter gorgeousness before! The leather is fabulous and the hardware is......
> 
> I am lost for words.
> 
> Will try to take some pics later today. I have to use the camera on my iPad, so they won't be great, but
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



All of us MM ladies know exactly what you are experiencing.  You just expressed what I felt when I received my first MM bag.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeek!!!!!!! Getting really excited!!
> 
> Colette sent me an email two days ago to say that my first ever order is on its way. I have been tracking the parcel and it has just arrived in the UK. I don't suppose it will be delivered over the weekend, so it will hopefully arrive on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting I cannot wait to see the photos!!


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I am truly stunned. Have never seen such quality and utter gorgeousness before! The leather is fabulous and the hardware is......
> 
> I am lost for words.
> 
> Will try to take some pics later today. I have to use the camera on my iPad, so they won't be great, but
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️


So excited that you have your first MM bag. I have to warn you this brand can be pretty addictive!!!!
Looking forward to seeing the photos. 
Enjoy your lovely new MM bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi @HermesHope, I'm on the edge of my seat...


----------



## mbaldino

I am so excited! I cannot wait to see your pictures. I do not have an MM bag yet. You are enabling me to get my first one. I am dreaming of a satchel style Minerva.


----------



## HermesHope

Thanks for your nice comments and "likes" today. I haven't been able to take photos yet because the weather in the UK today has been so gloomy. Will try again tomorrow.

I ordered a midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware and a marine lining, a matching key ring and a midi Penelope in bronze Africa with a silver lining and light gold hardware. The Penelope is for storing scarves when I am out and about - those moments when it rains or you feel too hot and you need to store and protect an expensive silk scarf. I will let you know if it works out for this purpose.

The Selene is the biggest bag I now own - just as well I didn't order the full sized one! The blue Africa colour and texture are wonderful and the lining is a gorgeous colour and goes well with the blue. I wanted something in the bronze as a kind of stop gap until I can order a full bag in this leather. The metallic shine of the Africa leathers satisfies my love of bling at the ripe age of 60!

Anyway, she is now dressed in my first ever Hermès twilly as seen above

Hope to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3537960
> 
> 
> Thanks for your nice comments and "likes" today. I haven't been able to take photos yet because the weather in the UK today has been so gloomy. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I ordered a midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware and a marine lining, a matching key ring and a midi Penelope in bronze Africa with a silver lining and light gold hardware. The Penelope is for storing scarves when I am out and about - those moments when it rains or you feel too hot and you need to store and protect an expensive silk scarf. I will let you know if it works out for this purpose.
> 
> The Selene is the biggest bag I now own - just as well I didn't order the full sized one! The blue Africa colour and texture are wonderful and the lining is a gorgeous colour and goes well with the blue. I wanted something in the bronze as a kind of stop gap until I can order a full bag in this leather. The metallic shine of the Africa leathers satisfies my love of bling at the ripe age of 60!
> 
> Anyway, she is now dressed in my first ever Hermès twilly as seen above
> 
> Hope to post pics tomorrow.



Love this and love your twilly! Can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## anitalilac

So I'm thinking of ordering the Diva in Napa leather, Orange. Can anybody share their Napa Orange pics? 
 Thanks


----------



## anitalilac

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3537960
> 
> 
> Thanks for your nice comments and "likes" today. I haven't been able to take photos yet because the weather in the UK today has been so gloomy. Will try again tomorrow.
> 
> I ordered a midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware and a marine lining, a matching key ring and a midi Penelope in bronze Africa with a silver lining and light gold hardware. The Penelope is for storing scarves when I am out and about - those moments when it rains or you feel too hot and you need to store and protect an expensive silk scarf. I will let you know if it works out for this purpose.
> 
> The Selene is the biggest bag I now own - just as well I didn't order the full sized one! The blue Africa colour and texture are wonderful and the lining is a gorgeous colour and goes well with the blue. I wanted something in the bronze as a kind of stop gap until I can order a full bag in this leather. The metallic shine of the Africa leathers satisfies my love of bling at the ripe age of 60!
> 
> Anyway, she is now dressed in my first ever Hermès twilly as seen above
> 
> Hope to post pics tomorrow.


I thinking of a Selene Zipped Midi too. Can't wait to see your beauty.


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the Diva in Napa leather, Orange. Can anybody share their Napa Orange pics?
> Thanks



I have tangerine nappa not sure how different it is from Orange...but I liked Tangerine enough I have 2 bags in it!

Tangerine nappa Little Athena




Tangerine nappa Midi Soulmate


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the Diva in Napa leather, Orange. Can anybody share their Napa Orange pics?
> Thanks



Tangerine nappa midi minerva and midi selene.


----------



## bonniekir

I just recieved two models new to me  ...Demetra in Violet merino and Penelope messenger in Wine Africa and Black pebbled... they are really wonderful models!!! I am so glad , I used the Black F opportunity to get me some more of the same models.. lol.. anyway, they will all have some more family members for sure!!! I have used BEs Surprise Me as my ' sightseeing bag' and not even having had Penelope messenger out yet for a test drive, I know this will be 'the sightseeing bag' in the future..The Demetra a lovely shopper, but more bag-like than BEs Hold me! And very happy I opted for the exterior pocket.. also very carry- friendly with the padded handles!! So pleased with these two, I will post pics this weekend, now I will need a proper camera, so batteries are charging


----------



## msd_bags

There's a Port Aphrodite on ebay (not my listing). I'm sooo tempted!!


----------



## lenie

msd_bags said:


> There's a Port Aphrodite on ebay (not my listing). I'm sooo tempted!!



I don't see the listing. Must've already sold?


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> There's a Port Aphrodite on ebay (not my listing). I'm sooo tempted!!





lenie said:


> I don't see the listing. Must've already sold?


Just checked, and it sold...that was fast!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved two models new to me  ...Demetra in Violet merino and Penelope messenger in Wine Africa and Black pebbled... they are really wonderful models!!! I am so glad , I used the Black F opportunity to get me some more of the same models.. lol.. anyway, they will all have some more family members for sure!!! I have used BEs Surprise Me as my ' sightseeing bag' and not even having had Penelope messenger out yet for a test drive, I know this will be 'the sightseeing bag' in the future..The Demetra a lovely shopper, but more bag-like than BEs Hold me! And very happy I opted for the exterior pocket.. also very carry- friendly with the padded handles!! So pleased with these two, I will post pics this weekend, now I will need a proper camera, so batteries are charging



Would be interested on the exterior pocket on Demetra....mine is still in Italy so no rush on pictures, but if I enjoy the style, an exterior pocket may need to be a consideration!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Just checked, and it sold...that was fast!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Maybe well and good for me. No more temptation!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I have tangerine nappa not sure how different it is from Orange...but I liked Tangerine enough I have 2 bags in it!
> 
> Tangerine nappa Little Athena
> 
> View attachment 3538856
> 
> 
> Tangerine nappa Midi Soulmate
> 
> View attachment 3538857





LuvAllBags said:


> Tangerine nappa midi minerva and midi selene.
> 
> View attachment 3538912
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538914



 Those leathers are just gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. Tangerine is more red then I want. So that helps in making my decision . Thanks ladies, you guys are the best!


----------



## luckykit

so excited for all of you who have gotten your bags! for those of you in the U.S. - how long did it take from the day you ordered to having it in your hands? Colette told me about 20 days, but maybe longer with the black friday sale and the holidays. i was SO hoping to get it before two trips i have to take in December, but it sounds like that may not happen...


----------



## SilverFilly

My ebay purchase just arrived and I couldn't be happier!  I bought a midi soulmate in blue africa, dark brown nappa straps with gold hardware.  I'm so in love with this bag!  When I placed my order for the black friday sale, I was so tempted to order something in the blue africa, but I instead asked them to include a swatch with my shipment.  When I did my ebay search I just had to buy this bag and I'm so glad I did.  I now understand why everyone loves the blue africa leather!  It's just beautiful and the seller was wonderful!  I'm not sure if she's a member here or not, but thank you so much!  You truly brightened my day!


----------



## Odebdo

luckykit said:


> so excited for all of you who have gotten your bags! for those of you in the U.S. - how long did it take from the day you ordered to having it in your hands? Colette told me about 20 days, but maybe longer with the black friday sale and the holidays. i was SO hoping to get it before two trips i have to take in December, but it sounds like that may not happen...



How long it takes to make the bag varies, So does the shipping actually. I have gotten my box within like 3-4 days from a shipping notification and I have also had boxes sit in customs with no movement over a week so total shipping time is 2 weeks. They come via USPS once they hit the US so this is a busy shipping time. Have you gotten shipping notification yet?


----------



## Odebdo

SilverFilly said:


> My ebay purchase just arrived and I couldn't be happier!  I bought a midi soulmate in blue africa, dark brown nappa straps with gold hardware.  I'm so in love with this bag!  When I placed my order for the black friday sale, I was so tempted to order something in the blue africa, but I instead asked them to include a swatch with my shipment.  When I did my ebay search I just had to buy this bag and I'm so glad I did.  I now understand why everyone loves the blue africa leather!  It's just beautiful and the seller was wonderful!  I'm not sure if she's a member here or not, but thank you so much!  You truly brightened my day!



I have my midi soulmate in blue Africa out with me and I swear this is my favorite leather ever!! Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## SilverFilly

Odebdo said:


> I have my midi soulmate in blue Africa out with me and I swear this is my favorite leather ever!! Congrats on your new bag!



It is such a lovely leather and the color is so unique!  Thank you!


----------



## Odebdo

I have shipping notification!!! So excited to get my Demetra, Penelope messenger and dark taupe vachetta Angelica!!! Merry Christmas to me!!! 

Now my fingers are crossed that they take the FAST boat from Italy to my hot little hands!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Odebdo, Was this a Black Friday sale order?


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved two models new to me  ...Demetra in Violet merino and Penelope messenger in Wine Africa and Black pebbled... they are really wonderful models!!! I am so glad , I used the Black F opportunity to get me some more of the same models.. lol.. anyway, they will all have some more family members for sure!!! I have used BEs Surprise Me as my ' sightseeing bag' and not even having had Penelope messenger out yet for a test drive, I know this will be 'the sightseeing bag' in the future..The Demetra a lovely shopper, but more bag-like than BEs Hold me! And very happy I opted for the exterior pocket.. also very carry- friendly with the padded handles!! So pleased with these two, I will post pics this weekend, now I will need a proper camera, so batteries are charging


Bon, size wise, how does the Penelope messenger compare to the Surprise Me?


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Odebdo, Was this a Black Friday sale order?



Yes, except the Demetra which I ordered when it came out, just had it held as I was out of the office a bit with holidays and some work traveling, so the 3 re coming together.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> Yes, except the Demetra which I ordered when it came out, just had it held as I was out of the office a bit with holidays and some work traveling, so the 3 re coming together.


Wow, that was quick!


----------



## Odebdo

I jumped on the Black Friday sale...knew what I wanted and since they gave us warning it was easy to order quickly vs having to ponder!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I have shipping notification!!! So excited to get my Demetra, Penelope messenger and dark taupe vachetta Angelica!!! Merry Christmas to me!!!
> 
> Now my fingers are crossed that they take the FAST boat from Italy to my hot little hands!



I can't wait to see your Angelica in Taupe Vachetta! Love the Vachetta leather..although it does not withstand a soccer loving 15 yr old that much..


----------



## bonniekir

View attachment 3542924
View attachment 3542925


The Demetra is a midi larger bag.. lol .. Holds a lot, thanks to the curvy shape, and is very comfortable to handcarry! The Violet merino is very lovely, and actually rather neutral. I like the outer pocket having the extra stiching, so it follows the shape of the bag! 
I have taken a couple of compare pictures, midi Selene and midi Soulmate. The Demetra does seem larger and holds more!


----------



## bonniekir

Ok need to figure out why pics did not  show..I have only my iPhone..


----------



## luckykit

Odebdo said:


> How long it takes to make the bag varies, So does the shipping actually. I have gotten my box within like 3-4 days from a shipping notification and I have also had boxes sit in customs with no movement over a week so total shipping time is 2 weeks. They come via USPS once they hit the US so this is a busy shipping time. Have you gotten shipping notification yet?



no shipping notification yet. i also ordered on black friday, so i'm hoping i get as lucky as you did! where are you, if you don't mind me asking? it has to make it all the way to the U.S. for me. i don't know whether that will add much time or not... i don't have much experience ordering things from europe.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> So I'm thinking of ordering the Diva in Napa leather, Orange. Can anybody share their Napa Orange pics?
> Thanks


This is my Zhoe in orange nappa.


----------



## VanBod1525

I know there are probably comparison pictures from someone here of these two styles but if anyone can tell me how the Midi Angel compares in height and depth to a Midi Selene or Midi Soulmate, I'd very much appreciate it.


----------



## Odebdo

luckykit said:


> no shipping notification yet. i also ordered on black friday, so i'm hoping i get as lucky as you did! where are you, if you don't mind me asking? it has to make it all the way to the U.S. for me. i don't know whether that will add much time or not... i don't have much experience ordering things from europe.



I am in the US...Midwest. And my box walked in the office door TODAY!! Tracking showed it in Italy YESTERDAY!! But it was delayed in being updated and it flew through NY and arrived in town today and made it!! Dying to OPEN!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I know there are probably comparison pictures from someone here of these two styles but if anyone can tell me how the Midi Angel compares in height and depth to a Midi Selene or Midi Soulmate, I'd very much appreciate it.



I have all 3 styles and all out at home. I can take some pics if you like? I believe size wise Angel midi and Selene midi are most similar but the midi Selene and midi Soulmate have more depth...midi Angel seems to be narrower that way.

I'll take pictures this weekend for you if you can wait and no one else pops in with theirs!


----------



## luckykit

Odebdo said:


> I am in the US...Midwest. And my box walked in the office door TODAY!! Tracking showed it in Italy YESTERDAY!! But it was delayed in being updated and it flew through NY and arrived in town today and made it!! Dying to OPEN!



that is SO fast! i am super excited for you. i was also interested in all three bags that you're getting, so i can't wait to hear your reviews!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> I am in the US...Midwest. And my box walked in the office door TODAY!! Tracking showed it in Italy YESTERDAY!! But it was delayed in being updated and it flew through NY and arrived in town today and made it!! Dying to OPEN!


I was thinking my bags wouldn't come until the end of the month, hopefully my shipping notice and pig will be coming soon, with NO customs bill attached. I never heard anything from the post office after disputing the last bill...makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Odebdo

Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!




Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!






And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!




And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!


----------



## SilverFilly

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3543360
> 
> 
> Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!
> 
> View attachment 3543361
> 
> 
> Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543368
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!
> 
> View attachment 3543369
> 
> 
> And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!



What gorgeous bags!  I'm especially in love  with the dark taupe angelia, just beautiful!  Congrats on your bags and thanks for sharing photos!  Did you get the dark grey lining in all 3?


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> This is my Zhoe in orange nappa.


Thanks for sharing this pic. I love this orange . The perfect balance! Now to start saving.


Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3543360
> 
> 
> Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!
> 
> View attachment 3543361
> 
> 
> Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543368
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!
> 
> View attachment 3543369
> 
> 
> And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!



Oh wow! The Demetra is beautiful in Amaranto. 
Love love the Angelica. Vachetts is such a beautiful leather. Lucky you ! Enjoy!


----------



## Odebdo

SilverFilly said:


> What gorgeous bags!  I'm especially in love  with the dark taupe angelia, just beautiful!  Congrats on your bags and thanks for sharing photos!  Did you get the dark grey lining in all 3?



I did get the standard grey lining in all 3 bags...I love Marco's dark grey. I do think I will do a pop of color in a messenger as I loved the navy pebbled with apple green lining Massaccesi posted on the Facebook page a while back!


----------



## Odebdo

anitalilac said:


> Thanks for sharing this pic. I love this orange . The perfect balance! Now to start saving.
> 
> 
> Oh wow! The Demetra is beautiful in Amaranto.
> Love love the Angelica. Vachetts is such a beautiful leather. Lucky you ! Enjoy!



Thank you!

I forgot I have an orange nappa Phoebe...it is lovely!


----------



## thedseer

Orange nappa looks like the perfect shade of orange.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I did get the standard grey lining in all 3 bags...I love Marco's dark grey. I do think I will do a pop of color in a messenger as I loved the navy pebbled with apple green lining Massaccesi posted on the Facebook page a while back!



Odebdo, that was my Messenger!  I wanted that pop of green peeking through a Navy Pebbled bag.  Some time ago, before I discovered tPF's MM thread, I used to browse through the Dooney website and always delighted in the Montecito in navy with bright green lining.  But I could never bring myself to buy the bag -- there were too many things I just didn't like about D&B.  Thankfully, the MM ladies patiently answered my questions about MM's Soulmate, and I worked up the courage to buy my first MM bag: a full Soulmate (two, in fact), and the rest is history.  Bowled over by the breathtaking beauty and unbelievable quality -- the likes of which I had never seen before -- I never looked to purchase a Dooney bag again.  Fast forward to the debut of the Penelope Messenger (by now with an armoire full of MM), I knew what I wanted: a Navy Pebbled Penelope with Apple Green lining!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tankgirl said:


> Odebdo, that was my Messenger!  I wanted that pop of green peeking through a Navy Pebbled bag.  Some time ago, before I discovered tPF's MM thread, I used to browse through the Dooney website and always delighted in the Montecito in navy with bright green lining.  But I could never bring myself to buy the bag -- there were too many things I just didn't like about D&B.  Thankfully, the MM ladies patiently answered my questions about MM's Soulmate, and I worked up the courage to buy my first MM bag: a full Soulmate (two, in fact), and the rest is history.  Bowled over by the breathtaking beauty and unbelievable quality -- the likes of which I had never seen before -- I never looked to purchase a Dooney bag again.  Fast forward to the debut of the Penelope Messenger (by now with an armoire full of MM), I knew what I wanted: a Navy Pebbled Penelope with Apple Green lining!


That bag is so cute! I initially thought it was black. Is it as dark in real life as it appears online? I have a navy pebbled Phoebe on order.


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> That bag is so cute! I initially thought it was black. Is it as dark in real life as it appears online? I have a navy pebbled Phoebe on order.



No, it's definitely Navy, though it's easier to see the Navy color in the sunlight.  It was late afternoon when I took the photos, so the full beauty of the color didn't come through.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Odebdo, that was my Messenger!  I wanted that pop of green peeking through a Navy Pebbled bag.  Some time ago, before I discovered tPF's MM thread, I used to browse through the Dooney website and always delighted in the Montecito in navy with bright green lining.  But I could never bring myself to buy the bag -- there were too many things I just didn't like about D&B.  Thankfully, the MM ladies patiently answered my questions about MM's Soulmate, and I worked up the courage to buy my first MM bag: a full Soulmate (two, in fact), and the rest is history.  Bowled over by the breathtaking beauty and unbelievable quality -- the likes of which I had never seen before -- I never looked to purchase a Dooney bag again.  Fast forward to the debut of the Penelope Messenger (by now with an armoire full of MM), I knew what I wanted: a Navy Pebbled Penelope with Apple Green lining!



I love that combo!! I may have to copy you if you do not mind? Not sure if it would be the same style but the navy green is spectacular!

And I love the story! Marco spoils us ladies and Massaccesi bags aren't really more expensive than Dooney yet made in Italy!! How lucky are we?


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I love that combo!! I may have to copy you if you do not mind? Not sure if it would be the same style but the navy green is spectacular!
> 
> And I love the story! Marco spoils us ladies and Massaccesi bags aren't really more expensive than Dooney yet made in Italy!! How lucky are we?



So glad you like that combo!  I would love to see the style you choose to use it for!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3543360
> 
> 
> Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!
> 
> View attachment 3543361
> 
> 
> Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543368
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!
> 
> View attachment 3543369
> 
> 
> And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!



Love your new bags! I haven't used my dark taupe midi selene yet, but plan to next week. Cannot wait! What a gorgeous leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Still thinking on a color and leather for a full size Selene. Down to Pebbled or Merinos...cannot decide. Will probably go for a fun lining this time. The possible combinations are endless, lol!


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3543360
> 
> 
> Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!
> 
> View attachment 3543361
> 
> 
> Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543368
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!
> 
> View attachment 3543369
> 
> 
> And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!


Congrats on your new bags! 
Are these already in your hands from the Black Friday sale? [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> This is my Zhoe in orange nappa.


Just love this color. I asked for a swatch so I can see it irl. [emoji56]


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I know there are probably comparison pictures from someone here of these two styles but if anyone can tell me how the Midi Angel compares in height and depth to a Midi Selene or Midi Soulmate, I'd very much appreciate it.


Van, I had an Angel Midi and ended up giving it to my mother because she liked it so much.  I never did take any comparison pics with my Soulmate Midi.  I think the Angel Midi is shorter, and I'm certain that its depth is shorter than the Soulmate Midi's.  I don't have a Selene Midi.


----------



## emmaAr

My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.


----------



## SilverFilly

emmaAr said:


> My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.


Beautiful bags!  Great choice of hardware with the burgundy pebbled leather and I love the classic gold hardware with the black.  What a nice surprise to get in the mail!


----------



## carterazo

emmaAr said:


> My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.


Wow, that was fast! Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

@emmaAr, you have two great bags there!  The black pebbled and gold HW is classy. What can I say about the burgundy pebbled and dark gunmetal HW...just plain awesome. Love this combo on the Minerva Midi.  Two fabulous choices!


----------



## LuvAllBags

emmaAr said:


> My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.



Absolutely love your choices! Stunning bags - both classic and contemporary.


----------



## Odebdo

emmaAr said:


> My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.



Stunning!!! Massaccesi black pebbled is so glorious and wow on an Angel!! And that Minerva midi!!

Colette is always so prompt with shipping notices...maybe yours got in your spam filter or buried with the million emails We all are getting for holiday shopping...I almost miss important ones this time of year! 

Enjoy your Massaccesi beauties!


----------



## Odebdo

Did anyone else see the Facebook tease of a little something something going on this weekend to be revealed tomorrow?

I wonder what it is! Friday night suspense!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Did anyone else see the Facebook tease of a little something something going on this weekend to be revealed tomorrow?
> 
> I wonder what it is! Friday night suspense!



Yes, I did see it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Did anyone else see the Facebook tease of a little something something going on this weekend to be revealed tomorrow?
> 
> I wonder what it is! Friday night suspense!



Yes! Excited!


----------



## thedseer

I'm going to guess a sample sale.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I'm going to guess a sample sale.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



That would be awesome!


----------



## vink

With all the packages received, I can't help getting reckless! Ah... I just wish mine arrived soon!


----------



## emmaAr

Thank you!

I'm happy to have received my bags so quickly after the sale. 

Colette is great. I haven't checked my junk email folder in a while - my notification email could be in there. 

Really enjoying all the recent reveals. The bags are gorgeous.


----------



## msd_bags

emmaAr said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm happy to have received my bags so quickly after the sale.
> 
> Colette is great. I haven't checked my junk email folder in a while - my notification email could be in there.
> 
> Really enjoying all the recent reveals. The bags are gorgeous.



I love your bags! Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## luckykit

emmaAr said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm happy to have received my bags so quickly after the sale.
> 
> Colette is great. I haven't checked my junk email folder in a while - my notification email could be in there.
> 
> Really enjoying all the recent reveals. The bags are gorgeous.



it does seem you got them fast! i'm so jealous! and they are gorgeous. now you have the difficult decision of which one to carry first!


----------



## Cowumbut

Psst....

Just posted on FB. ..

A Massaccesi Handbag Sample Sale!!!
It may be a winter wonderland outside, but inside the MM workshop we are full of bustling activity creating the Spring/Summer 2017 Massaccesi collection!
Time to make a bit of room and you know what that means…  A MM Sample Sale is near!!!  The sale with full details will begin on our blog in 1 hour. www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## luckykit

thedseer said:


> I'm going to guess a sample sale.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



@thedseer is right! sample sale just announced on facebook! begins at noon.  of course i have a haircut appointment then... how quickly do things disappear with these sales? (and yes, i haven't even received my first bag, but i've clearly gotten sucked in by all the reveals and glowing comments here  )


----------



## thedseer

Sample bags up on the blog - good luck!

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

luckykit said:


> @thedseer is right! sample sale just announced on facebook! begins at noon.  of course i have a haircut appointment then... how quickly do things disappear with these sales? (and yes, i haven't even received my first bag, but i've clearly gotten sucked in by all the reveals and glowing comments here  )


Some bags disappear pretty quickly. I would jump on anything you're interested in.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

I got the Selene Zip Midi! Thought about the Minerva and Sunflower Daphne too, but went with my fave Selene.


----------



## lenie

I got the dark grey nappa Zhoe and lead Flora. The green nappa Zhoe is so tempting too, as well as the yellow Minerva. Happy early Christmas!


----------



## thedseer

I thought about the Penelope Messenger but I try to only do silver or gunmetal hardware.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luckykit

Does anyone know what the two prices listed are on the sample sale?


----------



## thedseer

luckykit said:


> Does anyone know what the two prices listed are on the sample sale?


Euros and dollars.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

luckykit said:


> Does anyone know what the two prices listed are on the sample sale?



One is in Euros and the other price is in US dollars.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I got the dark grey nappa Zhoe and lead Flora. The green nappa Zhoe is so tempting too, as well as the yellow Minerva. Happy early Christmas!


Ooh, you beat me to the lead Flora! One of the few with silver hardware.  [emoji4] 

Sent from my P008 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Ooh, you beat me to the lead Flora! One of the few with silver hardware.  [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my P008 using PurseForum mobile app



I've always wanted to try the Flora so I couldn't pass it up. I think the yellow Minerva and purple Zhoe Legend also have silver hardware.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I thought about the Penelope Messenger but I try to only do silver or gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



It is coming home with me....I have to admit this will be my first blue, except blue africa, with gold hardware....I do love Marco's gold though so why not I figured!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3543360
> 
> 
> Demetra in Amaranto pebbled....really like this....will have to carry it to see how I like it for a final verdict...first impression is good!!
> 
> View attachment 3543361
> 
> 
> Black merinos Penelope Messenger....wonderful...leather is not a flat color at all....perfect small bag and I know it will have siblings soon as with twin 2 years olds I find crossbody bags get lots of use on weekends and vacations!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3543368
> 
> 
> 
> And the bag I lusted over....Dark Taupe Vachetta Angelica.....more beautiful than I imagined...this leather just has so much character!
> 
> View attachment 3543369
> 
> 
> And the grand haul!!! 3 bags, 2 new styles for me, 1 super happy customer!


Wow Wow and wow what absolutely gorgeous bags. Enjoy they are fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Orange nappa looks like the perfect shade of orange.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


I love the orange nappa and for me it is the perfect shade of orange.


----------



## luckykit

Thanks @thedseer and @lenie - boy do I feel dumb! That's what I get for looking at the tiny print on my phone without glasses!


----------



## djfmn

emmaAr said:


> My Black Friday order arrived today - no notification, not that I am complaining - lovely surprise to receive my MM beauties. Angel midi in black pebbled with light gold hardware and Minerva midi in burgundy pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware - knew I had to have this combination after seeing tenkrat's Aura.


I love your MM bags they are stunning. Love the leather and hardware together you picked out some real beauties.


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I've always wanted to try the Flora so I couldn't pass it up. I think the yellow Minerva and purple Zhoe Legend also have silver hardware.


I thought about the Zhoe, but I have a bag in the deep violet,  and I'm not a yellow gal. I should thank you, you saved me spending funds I don't have to spare!

Sent from my P008 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

If anyone is thinking about the Stellas I have the blue one and it is a great bag. It is extremely versatile. I use it as an evening bag often as a clutch and with jeans using the strap. It is such a great price on the sample sale.


----------



## djfmn

Did anyone here get the green Aura? I have wanted an Aura for ages so whoever got it thank you. You saved me spending money that I don't have!!!!


----------



## johnssweetie

I got the blue marine Demetra this will be my first bag! Excited [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

johnssweetie said:


> I got the blue marine Demetra this will be my first bag! Excited [emoji4]


That is a gorgeous bag and the leather color is amazing.


----------



## thedseer

Lead Africa Angel on eBay with $99 starting bid.

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

I know we have some Mom's here...I have a church Christmas Joyfest to attend this evening so Black Penelope Messenger begged to come as her maiden voyage...

2 size 5 diapers fit in one of the zippered sections. So I have all my stuff in the bag + 2 diapers. My kids are 2 and a half so I don't carry all the extras a bottle baby needs and I keep an extra set of clothes in my van, so diapers is all I tend to carry for a few hours out.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Bon, size wise, how does the Penelope messenger compare to the Surprise Me?


It is more ir less similar. The P mes has got the one middle compartment that holds lot and the two zippered plus an outer pocket, so the bag holds a good deal more than the SM.


----------



## bonniekir

I got the Daphne in Yellow during the sample sale! This model is new to me, so I am looking forward to checking out this model!

Congrats to all of your sample sale finds!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> I got the Daphne in Yellow during the sample sale! This model is new to me, so I am looking forward to checking out this model!
> 
> Congrats to all of your sample sale finds!



Congrats! I was eyeing that one too. Love the color.


----------



## vink

I wish I got that forest green Aura. The taupe Venezia is too close to my Black Friday order.  Whoever got it is really lucky so if you're here, please show me the photo when you get it so I can live vicariously through you!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I wish I got that forest green Aura. The taupe Venezia is too close to my Black Friday order.  Whoever got it is really lucky so if you're here, please show me the photo when you get it so I can live vicariously through you!


I also was sorry to miss the forest green Aura. I also asked if anyone here was fortunate enough to get it and I can live vicariously through them as well!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I missed the sample sale.  Some are showing as still available but is that correct?  Not really anything I want anyways.


----------



## VanBod1525

I missed the sample sale...or thought I read here that not all the bags were gone. I just got the Demetra in Marine Blue merinos. Completely chuffed about that as I have been looking at this style constantly since it came out. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I missed the sample sale...or thought I read here that not all the bags were gone. I just got the Demetra in Marine Blue merinos. Completely chuffed about that as I have been looking at this style constantly since it came out. Can't wait to try it.


Great! I hope like it as much as I do.. lol ! Did you get the outer pocket?


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3547296


This is really cool! Not my style, but I love that Marco jazzed up one of his classic styles this way. Very creative. I wonder if this was a customer's idea or his?

Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Odebdo

.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> This is really cool! Not my style, but I love that Marco jazzed up one of his classic styles this way. Very creative. I wonder if this was a customer's idea or his?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



It does look super cool...I almost like it with just the grommets and no fringe!  I am not sure I could pull off fringe.  My cat would love it though and so would my two year olds!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I missed the sample sale...or thought I read here that not all the bags were gone. I just got the Demetra in Marine Blue merinos. Completely chuffed about that as I have been looking at this style constantly since it came out. Can't wait to try it.



Vannie....were there two of these?  I thought Johnssweetie said she snagged that one this weekend?


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3547296


So cool!

Not my style, but I do enjoy the eye candy. [emoji106]


----------



## johnssweetie

VanBod1525 said:


> I missed the sample sale...or thought I read here that not all the bags were gone. I just got the Demetra in Marine Blue merinos. Completely chuffed about that as I have been looking at this style constantly since it came out. Can't wait to try it.



I had gotten that one but the Rue Angelica became available and I grabbed that one as that was my first choice. I hope you in enjoy :smiles:


----------



## johnssweetie

Odebdo said:


> Vannie....were there two of these?  I thought Johnssweetie said she snagged that one this weekend?



I did at first and then the Rue Angelica became available and I grabbed that one. That's the one I really wanted.


----------



## Odebdo

johnssweetie said:


> I did at first and then the Rue Angelica became available and I grabbed that one. That's the one I really wanted.



Oh that's nice you got your first choice!! And then Vannie gets hers too!! Fate!


----------



## msd_bags

I like the jazzed up version of the Midi Minerva!! Though not for me as it is too playful for my personality.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3547296



How cool! So not me, but I still appreciate it!


----------



## bonniekir

johnssweetie said:


> I did at first and then the Rue Angelica became available and I grabbed that one. That's the one I really wanted.


So you got your first choise and VanB got Hers! Wonderful!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I like the jazzed up version of the Midi Minerva!! Though not for me as it is too playful for my personality.


I feel the same way. I liked the jazzed up version of the midi Minerva but it is definitely not for me just not style at all.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I like the jazzed up version of the Midi Minerva!! Though not for me as it is too playful for my personality.



I actually like it!! I dont know if I can wear it today, but I had similar bags way back in time! Hm, brings back a lot of memories..


----------



## thedseer

Not a great picture, but for my first time driving and carrying a purse in a month, I brought my Penelope Messenger on its inaugural trip. For reference, the strap is on the middle hole and I am 5'5" (but with a long torso). This is a great style-definitely want to add another next year.I love the port merinos...will have to try to get a sunshine picture.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mbaldino

thedseer said:


> Not a great picture, but for my first time driving and carrying a purse in a month, I brought my Penelope Messenger on its inaugural trip. For reference, the strap is on the middle hole and I am 5'5" (but with a long torso). This is a great style-definitely want to add another next year.I love the port merinos...will have to try to get a sunshine picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Not a great picture, but for my first time driving and carrying a purse in a month, I brought my Penelope Messenger on its inaugural trip. For reference, the strap is on the middle hole and I am 5'5" (but with a long torso). This is a great style-definitely want to add another next year.I love the port merinos...will have to try to get a sunshine picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


This is gorgeous love the style and the port merino is a really beautiful leather.


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Not a great picture, but for my first time driving and carrying a purse in a month, I brought my Penelope Messenger on its inaugural trip. For reference, the strap is on the middle hole and I am 5'5" (but with a long torso). This is a great style-definitely want to add another next year.I love the port merinos...will have to try to get a sunshine picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Yes, it is a wonderful bag,  that looks great on you! I like the style a lot. Carries the neccesary stuff and is lightweight! The Port is a lovely colour. Congrats !!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Not a great picture, but for my first time driving and carrying a purse in a month, I brought my Penelope Messenger on its inaugural trip. For reference, the strap is on the middle hole and I am 5'5" (but with a long torso). This is a great style-definitely want to add another next year.I love the port merinos...will have to try to get a sunshine picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



Love the bag and also love how you've styled it! Looking great!


----------



## thedseer

Here are some pictures of port...great color for this time of year.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Here are some pictures of port...great color for this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


It is stunning love the color. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## bonniekir

This is a very saturated colour and so beautiful.. leather is some of the softest , I have tried! Your bag looks just great!!


thedseer said:


> Here are some pictures of port...great color for this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Here are some pictures of port...great color for this time of year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using PurseForum mobile app



I love how this color looks in the sunshine!


----------



## bonniekir

Anybody with a wellused Athena?? I am so lusting for a bag in the Vachetta leather! And since I do not want it too heavy, I am considering styles I don't have, and might be able to use. I have the Divina midi as a good option, because I have one myself, but then I had look at the Athena and was wondering how it would look like worn for some time.


----------



## bonniekir

Nobody with Athena.. or are you asleep.. lol!!


----------



## carterazo

This thread is usually quiet nowadays.  I guess people are out shopping for presents. [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

I think msdbags has an Athena, as does tenKRat!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Anybody with a wellused Athena?? I am so lusting for a bag in the Vachetta leather! And since I do not want it too heavy, I am considering styles I don't have, and might be able to use. I have the Divina midi as a good option, because I have one myself, but then I had look at the Athena and was wondering how it would look like worn for some time.



Sorry it took a while to respond. My black Athena is already with a friend. I only used it for a few times and the leather was in great condition when I sold it, except for some creasing at the side panel which happened while stored in my bag cabinet. I guess it had something to do with the padding. The last time I saw my friend with the bag on, Athena was still a beauty. My friend is not usually very careful with her bags, but I think Athena was her most expensive purchase to date so she's trying hard to be careful. Except for the crease at the side, there is no issue with that bag. And nappa is beautiful!!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> This thread is usually quiet nowadays.  I guess people are out shopping for presents. [emoji6]



I'm waiting for my Black Friday order.  I haven't gotten any notification yet.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I'm waiting for my Black Friday order.  I haven't gotten any notification yet.


Me too! I don't think mine has been made yet. I don't expect to get anything until mid to late January. I'm trying to be realistic. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I'm waiting for my Black Friday order.  I haven't gotten any notification yet.


Mine just shipped! But it's not going to me directly, I requested for delivery to a family friend in another EU country.  I will get my order after New Year.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Me too! I don't think mine has been made yet. I don't expect to get anything until mid to late January. I'm trying to be realistic. [emoji28]



Me, too! But sometimes, I just can't wait!  





msd_bags said:


> Mine just shipped! But it's not going to me directly, I requested for delivery to a family friend in another EU country.  I will get my order after New Year.



Wow! That's fast! You're very lucky! Please do the reveal when you get it. I started to kick myself a while ago for only order one bag since now I still can't get my mind out of my another choice.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Me, too! But sometimes, I just can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's fast! You're very lucky! Please do the reveal when you get it. I started to kick myself a while ago for only order one bag since now I still can't get my mind out of my another choice.



Maybe you can still order the second bag though full price? Am I enabling? [emoji6] Which style is it?


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Me, too! But sometimes, I just can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! That's fast! You're very lucky! Please do the reveal when you get it. I started to kick myself a while ago for only order one bag since now I still can't get my mind out of my another choice.


I know! I feel like a kid who's excitedly waiting for Christmas, but  in June! [emoji23] [emoji56] [emoji32]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My BF  order shipped last Wednesday. It made it to the US yesterday, hoping I get it before Christmas!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> My BF  order shipped last Wednesday. It made it to the US yesterday, hoping I get it before Christmas!


Wow, that was fast!  I've had a previous order sitting in Italy since Nov. 29. It's killing me! [emoji32] 

I'm so happy for you though. Hope you get it by Christmas! [emoji41]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Wow, that was fast!  I've had a previous order sitting in Italy since Nov. 29. It's killing me! [emoji32]
> 
> I'm so happy for you though. Hope you get it by Christmas! [emoji41]


Tracking now says it's in my area. Tomorrow should be the day! Yay!


----------



## luckykit

i'm still waiting for my BF order as well. Colette said it's usually 20 business days, plus additional shipping time, AND that they're very busy with BF and holiday orders. so i'm trying to be patient as the 20 day mark is this Friday... hoping the end of year holidays don't hold it up too much past that!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Tracking now says it's in my area. Tomorrow should be the day! Yay!


Woo hoo!!!  Happy dance!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> My BF  order shipped last Wednesday. It made it to the US yesterday, hoping I get it before Christmas!


Can't wait to see photos of your new bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

We went out to celebrate my daughter's birthday, not thinking there was any chance of a delivery today, and if so it would be later in the day. Well, the postman came with my package! UGH! Tomorrow it will be then.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Maybe you can still order the second bag though full price? Am I enabling? [emoji6] Which style is it?



[emoji16] I was thinking that! But I don't want to buy anymore for this year. [emoji28] My number is off the chart and I'm kicking myself for being so indecisive like this. [emoji28] It's an Aura, just like the one I ordered, but in burgundy. It's quite funny these  days every time I get dressed, I'll think that "That burgundy color would go so well with the outfit I'm wearing today..." I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28] I browsed the sale at the local mall yesterday and found one burgundy bag on sale there. It look nice, but then I have to kick myself out coz that's not really the bag I want and wow..... I intend to wait until next year. I really have to hold myself together until then. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> [emoji16] I was thinking that! But I don't want to buy anymore for this year. [emoji28] My number is off the chart and I'm kicking myself for being so indecisive like this. [emoji28] It's an Aura, just like the one I ordered, but in burgundy. It's quite funny these  days every time I get dressed, I'll think that "That burgundy color would go so well with the outfit I'm wearing today..." I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28] I browsed the sale at the local mall yesterday and found one burgundy bag on sale there. It look nice, but then I have to kick myself out coz that's not really the bag I want and wow..... I intend to wait until next year. I really have to hold myself together until then. [emoji28]


Waiting is difficult but I salute you on your decision! Hope you get your order soon!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Waiting is difficult but I salute you on your decision! Hope you get your order soon!



I may just click buy on January 1st. [emoji28] I'm really afraid I may just do that. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I may just click buy on January 1st. [emoji28] I'm really afraid I may just do that. [emoji28]



Don't worry, I've pulled similar acts before. [emoji6]


----------



## Odebdo

Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.

Happy holidays ladies!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!



Happy Holidays to you and yours, too.  It's such a blessing to watch Christmas unfold before children's eyes.  I hope you'll find a moment to enjoy it and even get in some rest.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!



Sorry about the grandmother.  

Happy holidays!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!



So sorry to hear about DH's grandmother. That's always tough, but even more so this time of year.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So my BF bag arrived a week ago but I'm in the US so I have to wait until next week to see it!


----------



## bonniekir

Thaks for your response! I was curious to know if the shape will remain or if it would relax.. depending on the type of leather!


msd_bags said:


> Sorry it took a while to respond. My black Athena is already with a friend. I only used it for a few times and the leather was in great condition when I sold it, except for some creasing at the side panel which happened while stored in my bag cabinet. I guess it had something to do with the padding. The last time I saw my friend with the bag on, Athena was still a beauty. My friend is not usually very careful with her bags, but I think Athena was her most expensive purchase to date so she's trying hard to be careful. Except for the crease at the side, there is no issue with that bag. And nappa is beautiful!!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!


So sorry about DH's grandmother. Wishing your family the best.


----------



## Nanaimo

Do you think I could get away with the Divina as a "personal article" on an airline? Measurements are supposed to be within 16 cm x 33 cm x 43 cm (6 in x 13 in x 17 in) for Air Canada. Thanks everyone!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Nanaimo said:


> Do you think I could get away with the Divina as a "personal article" on an airline? Measurements are supposed to be within 16 cm x 33 cm x 43 cm (6 in x 13 in x 17 in) for Air Canada. Thanks everyone!



It's big but I think so.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So my BF bag arrived a week ago but I'm in the US so I have to wait until next week to see it!


What did you get?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My condolences to you, Odebdo.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm waiting for Mr. Or Ms  Postman!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Surprisingly the vachetta isn't heavy at all to me. I want to get more Massaccesi bags in Vachetta.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anitalilac said:


> What did you get?



Midi divina black vachetta!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554426
> View attachment 3554427



I love the color of your Phoebe!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Surprisingly the vachetta isn't heavy at all to me. I want to get more Massaccesi bags in Vachetta.



Glad to hear it's not heavy. I'm waiting for mine curiously.


----------



## anitalilac

I LOVE MMs Vachetta leather but the weight is something I need to think about. Ideally I want all the vachettas offered.. the River, Taupe, Original no longer available Rust, Orange, Mahogany ..etc!


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> Surprisingly the vachetta isn't heavy at all to me. I want to get more Massaccesi bags in Vachetta.



We're fraternal bag twins-I also have the dark brown vachetta Aphrodite but with the regular handles, not rolled. It is such a rich color!


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554426
> View attachment 3554427


Wonderful choise of leather for the Aphrodite as well as the rolled handles! And the tassel change the look on your Phoebe a lot! Congratulations to your new bags!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> I LOVE MMs Vachetta leather but the weight is something I need to think about. Ideally I want all the vachettas offered.. the River, Taupe, Original no longer available Rust, Orange, Mahogany ..etc!


If they ever get the original rust back I'm ordering for sure! I think my next order will be the  river blue Or Sauro tan vachetta ....Aphrodite or Selene midi zip.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> If they ever get the original rust back I'm ordering for sure! I think my next order will be the  river blue vachetta ....Aphrodite or Selene midi zip.


Yes! My wish list is the River Vachetta Selene Midi Zipped too! *high five *


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554426
> View attachment 3554427


Beautiful bags, congrats!!!  Will they go under the Christmas tree? [emoji56] 

Aphrodite  looks great with rolled handles. Did you have to pay extra?  I've decided on a red Aphrodite in nappa for my next purchase.  It'll be a while before I can pull the trigger, though. [emoji6]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Beautiful bags, congrats!!!  Will they go under the Christmas tree? [emoji56]
> 
> Aphrodite  looks great with rolled handles. Did you have to pay extra?  I've decided on a red Aphrodite in nappa for my next purchase.  It'll be a while before I can pull the trigger, though. [emoji6]


 Go under the tree, lol. No way! Phoebe came out with me yesterday.
The cost for the rolled handles is 30 euro, but since it was during the BF sale. It was 20% off that. I haven't used the bag yet, but just from trying it on around the house, the handles are quite comfortable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554426
> View attachment 3554427



Beautiful! I like the rolled handle choice...good call!


----------



## luckykit

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!


So sorry to hear that.


----------



## luckykit

@Devyn Danielle your bags are gorgeous! And so lucky the postman came back! I really love that phoebe with the tassel and am seriously considering that for my next purchase...


----------



## vink

Can we order the tassel separately? I kind of like the look of it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luckykit said:


> @Devyn Danielle your bags are gorgeous! And so lucky the postman came back! I really love that phoebe with the tassel and am seriously considering that for my next purchase...


If I had to do it all over again, I would have the tassel attached permanently to the little ring that the leather straps attach to.  The smallest clip they have is from the Penelope.....I think(still a bit larger then I would have liked).Since I wasn't sure what it would look like, I decided to use the lobster clip attachment option.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> Can we order the tassel separately? I kind of like the look of it.


Yes, the tassel is 18 euro.
@vink i thought the tassel would look like the Angel tassel with a solid metal head, so if you decide to get one make sure to clarify whether it's an all metal or metal and leather 'head".


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, the tassel is 18 euro.
> @vink i thought the tassel would look like the Angel tassel with a solid metal head, so if you decide to get one make sure to clarify whether it's an all metal or metal and leather 'head".



Thank you!  I'll definitely clarify it to them. I really like the look of the leather head.


----------



## lenie

Just received shipping notice for my BF and sample sale purchases except my Midi Minervain dark taupe vachetta. MM is currently out of the dark taupe vachetta and there was an unexpected delay from the tannery. If anyone is waiting for something in this leather, it may take a little longer than usual.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love the rolled handles.. Keep getting more and better ideas.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just received shipping notice for my BF and sample sale purchases except my Midi Minervain dark taupe vachetta. MM is currently out of the dark taupe vachetta and there was an unexpected delay from the tannery. If anyone is waiting for something in this leather, it may take a little longer than usual.



Sorry about the delay, but excited to see pics of your other bags soon! When you midi minerva does arrive, I'm sure it will be stunning. I love the dark taupe vachetta!


----------



## johnssweetie

Odebdo said:


> Sorry I hVe been MIA...end of year craziness with work plus holiday crazy as my kids get Christmas kind of this year, and we had death with the passing of my DH's grandmother after 3 months on hospice...so a funeral and all that squeezed in.....so that combination has not left much time for bags.
> 
> Happy holidays ladies!



Sorry about your loss. Make sure you take time for yourself during the holidays


----------



## Moonstarr

Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!


I like that you made the pleat a different color. Great idea!


----------



## Tankgirl

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!



Ooh -- is this gorgeous or WHAT!


----------



## thedseer

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!


WOW! Gorgeous!

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pbnjam

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!



These colors are stunning! I wish I can come up with cool variations like your bags!


----------



## johnssweetie

Just got my bag from the sample sale. Love it [emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the postman ended up coming back last night! Here's my dark brown vachetta Aphrodite with rolled handles  and my navy pebbled Phoebe with tassel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554426
> View attachment 3554427


Wow and wow those are gorgeous. I love the Aphrodite it has always been one of my favorite bags. The first MM bag I bought was a pearl gray Aphrodite and the second was an all purple Aphrodite. Also the Phoebe is great with the tassels. Love them both enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

johnssweetie said:


> Just got my bag from the sample sale. Love it [emoji7]


Looking forward to seeing what you got from the sample sale.


----------



## Odebdo

Merry Christmas to all the Massaccesi ladies!!!


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Anybody with a wellused Athena?? I am so lusting for a bag in the Vachetta leather! And since I do not want it too heavy, I am considering styles I don't have, and might be able to use. I have the Divina midi as a good option, because I have one myself, but then I had look at the Athena and was wondering how it would look like worn for some time.


I have a nappa Athena but not well-used. I personally would not order one in vachetta because I think it would make her quite heavy as she is already a larger handbag.


----------



## tenKrat

@Odebdo, sorry to hear your sad news. My condolences to your family.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> I LOVE MMs Vachetta leather but the weight is something I need to think about. Ideally I want all the vachettas offered.. the River, Taupe, Original no longer available Rust, Orange, Mahogany ..etc!


I love the vachettas, too.  I will only consider them for smaller handbags like the Zhoes and Aura.


----------



## tenKrat

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!


Your Aphrodite is striking indeed!  Wow!!


----------



## tenKrat

Dear friends,
Merry Christmas!  Happy Holidays!  See you back here next year.


----------



## mbaldino

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!



Gorgeous!


----------



## bonniekir

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!


Wow! Lovely combo! Aphrodite was also my very first MM bag, and still a fav of mine! The Dark Violet is a striking colour and your bag is wonderful! Congratulations


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> I have a nappa Athena but not well-used. I personally would not order one in vachetta because I think it would make her quite heavy as she is already a larger handbag.


Thanks  tenKrat! Good to know this, so I will stick with my intial thought and get the Vachetta in a Divina midi.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!



What a great idea! It's beautiful! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy Holidays, Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas, my Massaccesi-loving friends! 

I received my sample sale Selene Zip Midi yesterday, and I am completely enamored with it. It's my first zip version, and my first larger style with the gold hw. I'll take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## msd_bags

Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays to my dear Massaccesi friends!! 

Btw, love the modified handle on the Aphrodite! My BF order has been delivered to a friend's place in France. I will get it here maybe January 3 or 4. [emoji7]


----------



## clu0984

Happy holidays to all of you ladies and your family


----------



## thedseer

Happy holidays!

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## johnssweetie

djfmn said:


> Looking forward to seeing what you got from the sample sale.



I will take a proper picture this afternoon and post.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> Merry Christmas everyone! I was able to open my Christmas/birthday present from my SO. He did let me peak at it when it first came, but then it had to go under the tree. SO HARD TO WAIT. Anyway, introducing my new Aphrodite, colour block with the dark violet merinos and black merinos side panels (silver hardware). Such a beauty! I had ordered the dark violet Soulmate when that leather came out and loved the colour so much that I knew I wanted another bag in it, and I thought black with the dark violet would look striking! The Aphrodite, out of all the styles, seemed to offer the best option for having the two colours. I love it!



Wow that is so gorgeous. I love the color combination and I have always loved the Aphrodite one of my favorite styles. Enjoy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Happy Holidays, Happy Hanukkah and Merry Christmas, my Massaccesi-loving friends!
> 
> I received my sample sale Selene Zip Midi yesterday, and I am completely enamored with it. It's my first zip version, and my first larger style with the gold hw. I'll take some pics tomorrow.



Can't wait to see!

I also can't wait to get my BF bag! Just two days to go....


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can't wait to see!
> 
> I also can't wait to get my BF bag! Just two days to go....



I look forward to seeing that beautiful bag!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can't wait to see!
> 
> I also can't wait to get my BF bag! Just two days to go....



Keep us posted!! Have a safe trip back home!


----------



## johnssweetie

johnssweetie said:


> I will take a proper picture this afternoon and post.






Rue Angelica [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3557421
> 
> 
> Rue Angelica [emoji4]


Gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3557421
> 
> 
> Rue Angelica [emoji4]


This bag is gorgeous. I love the color and the style.


----------



## johnssweetie

djfmn said:


> This bag is gorgeous. I love the color and the style.



Thank you [emoji4] it's my first Massaccesi.


----------



## the_baglover

Out of curiosity, has anyone ordered a Cassandra?


----------



## clu0984

I ordered the Cassandra from the sample sale!!


----------



## clu0984

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3557421
> 
> 
> Rue Angelica [emoji4]



Beautiful!!


----------



## clu0984

My Demetra with me on errands this AM.  Got an additional outer slip pocket.  Great bag but just wish the handles were a little smaller as it's a little too big for my hands (and I thought I had big hands!)
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3558174


----------



## LuvAllBags

johnssweetie said:


> View attachment 3557421
> 
> 
> Rue Angelica [emoji4]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> My Demetra with me on errands this AM.  Got an additional outer slip pocket.  Great bag but just wish the handles were a little smaller as it's a little too big for my hands (and I thought I had big hands!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558174



Wow! This outside pocket really improves Demetra. I am not in love with mine. Handles don't work for hand or shoulder carry...just not functional for me at all. Wish I'd thought of adding a pocket - it really looks like it makes a difference!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why can't it be shoulder worn comfortably? Too big, grazing the floor for hand carry?


----------



## clu0984

My issue is that the handles are too thick- so too big to really comfortably hand carry and too thick to really stay on my shoulders.  I told Marco that because otherwise it's a great bag


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> My issue is that the handles are too thick- so too big to really comfortably hand carry and too thick to really stay on my shoulders.  I told Marco that because otherwise it's a great bag



Agreed. Doesnt stay on shoulder but not comfortable for hand carry. Handles need to be thinner.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Never learned how to start new thread!  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Here is one of my Christmas presents   Selene midi Celeste blue Athene w dark gunmetal   Love
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3558365


----------



## Coastal jewel

And this Penelope messenger port merinos.  This little purse is the bomb!  The little purse that could . Love it too


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> Never learned how to start new thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my Christmas presents   Selene midi Celeste blue Athene w dark gunmetal   Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558365





Coastal jewel said:


> And this Penelope messenger port merinos.  This little purse is the bomb!  The little purse that could . Love it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558370



Love, love your bags! Beautiful choices, and they look terrific on you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

black Friday bag! I'm in love!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3558411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Friday bag! I'm in love!



Aaah - I love it!!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> And this Penelope messenger port merinos.  This little purse is the bomb!  The little purse that could . Love it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558370


Love both your bags they are stunning. I love the port merino leather it is such a rich color. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3558411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black Friday bag! I'm in love!


Gorgeous love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks! It's such a dark inky black that evening indoor photo does not do it justice so I'll try again in the morning by the window!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Never learned how to start new thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my Christmas presents   Selene midi Celeste blue Athene w dark gunmetal   Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558365


@Coastal jewel Very pretty bag!  is your Selene cinched in the first picture?


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> My Demetra with me on errands this AM.  Got an additional outer slip pocket.  Great bag but just wish the handles were a little smaller as it's a little too big for my hands (and I thought I had big hands!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558174


I wonder why I cannot see your picture? Well, it is a pity the handles don´t fit your hands..I agree they are on the larger side, but I personally don´t have a problem, because they are rather soft in the leather type I have..the Merino. And def this style calls for an outer pocket!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

here is my black vaccheta midi divina in natural light 

I need modeling shots of the Demetra because it seems so huge.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3558857
> View attachment 3558858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my black vaccheta midi divina in natural light
> 
> I need modeling shots of the Demetra because it seems so huge.



Really like this!! [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## the_baglover

clu0984 said:


> I ordered the Cassandra from the sample sale!!


Ooh, has it arrived yet?


----------



## HermesHope

Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:

Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see


----------



## thedseer

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3559044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:
> 
> Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see [emoji2]


Gorgeous! Love your scarves too - I've been eying those same two designs.

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes it is!   I love it


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Love deep blue Africa and love the selene midi zip style! I am passionately in love with my third mm, my first non blue.

Is there a Facebook group for buying selling and trading this brand? There's so rarely one on eBay.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I would love love love a FB Buy Sell Trade for MM.  I have a few that aren't quite "right for me"  as Im sure others do as well.   How can we do that?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I read on here many of you are in such situations, and I would love to shop your unused MMs!


----------



## lulu212121

Can anyone tell  me how long after you received shipping notice it took to receive your bags here in USA? I ordered on Black Friday 2 bags for my daughter. I received shipping notice on Dec. 16. My package shows it is still at a post office in Italy on Dec. 17. No movement. I see some of you have gotten your Black Friday purchases.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell  me how long after you received shipping notice it took to receive your bags here in USA? I ordered on Black Friday 2 bags for my daughter. I received shipping notice on Dec. 16. My package shows it is still at a post office in Italy on Dec. 17. No movement. I see some of you have gotten your Black Friday purchases.


7 days for me. I'm on the east coast. Put your confirmation number in on whatever shipping you chose, usps, ups, FedEx and see what it says. Mine came USPS, and I got more updates by checking the usps tracking!


----------



## jxwilliams

Coastal jewel said:


> I would love love love a FB Buy Sell Trade for MM.  I have a few that aren't quite "right for me"  as Im sure others do as well.   How can we do that?



That is a great idea! I'd love to participate!


----------



## leechiyong

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell  me how long after you received shipping notice it took to receive your bags here in USA? I ordered on Black Friday 2 bags for my daughter. I received shipping notice on Dec. 16. My package shows it is still at a post office in Italy on Dec. 17. No movement. I see some of you have gotten your Black Friday purchases.


Customs to the US can take awhile during the holidays.  I've had some packages take as much as 4-6 weeks.


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3558857
> View attachment 3558858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my black vaccheta midi divina in natural light
> 
> I need modeling shots of the Demetra because it seems so huge.



Beautiful bag! Are these the Selene handles? I think the hardware really adds to the style. Great choice!


----------



## lulu212121

Devyn Danielle said:


> 7 days for me. I'm on the east coast. Put your confirmation number in on whatever shipping you chose, usps, ups, FedEx and see what it says. Mine came USPS, and I got more updates by checking the usps tracking!


That's what I did. It was shipped USPS. Keeps saying it is in Italy. 



leechiyong said:


> Customs to the US can take awhile during the holidays.  I've had some packages take as much as 4-6 weeks.


Thanks. I just thought it was strange to still be stuck at the post office in Italy.


----------



## leechiyong

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks. I just thought it was strange to still be stuck at the post office in Italy.


I had that happened.  It had left the origin country and took forever to process at customs.  It's normal for this time of year according to USPS, but it's also frustrating.


----------



## the_baglover

Rh


HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3559044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:
> 
> Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see



That deep blue metallic colour is gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lenie said:


> Beautiful bag! Are these the Selene handles? I think the hardware really adds to the style. Great choice!



Yup! Thanks, me too!


----------



## luckykit

lulu212121 said:


> That's what I did. It was shipped USPS. Keeps saying it is in Italy.
> Thanks. I just thought it was strange to still be stuck at the post office in Italy.



Mine is the same way (shipped 6 days ago). I don't know if you have tracked other things closely through USPS, but I've had occasions where it says an item is still at the dropoff location on the other end, and then shows up on my doorstep. Usually the tracking is accurate, but not always... so maybe both our bags are on the way to us right now? We can hope, anyway! Or, maybe there are significant delays because of the holidays and it actually still is in Italy. Fingers crossed that we get them shortly, though!


----------



## MakaylaK

Coastal jewel said:


> I would love love love a FB Buy Sell Trade for MM.  I have a few that aren't quite "right for me"  as Im sure others do as well.   How can we do that?


I've been looking for a place to trade my bags, did you have any luck on facebook?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

There is not a Facebook group yet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I saw a LV bag (navy checkerboard print) today at the grocery store very much like a selene midi zip, cinched, gold zippers and logo. But I think my MM is way nicer!!!


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I saw a LV bag (navy checkerboard print) today at the grocery store very much like a selene midi zip, cinched, gold zippers and logo. But I think my MM is way nicer!!!


I think that was a fake.  There are no women's bags with navy checkerboard.  I own this bag.  Was it similar to it? You can cinch it but I never do.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I don't know if it was authentic, and no it was nothing like yours, it was exactly the same size, shape and style as my selene midi zip when I cinch it in, except maybe the zippers on the front ran more vertical, than the trapezoidal like zippers on the selene midi zip. anyways it looked very pretty on the woman's arm, I admired it as a great bag but just not as great as my river blue vachetta MM!


----------



## lulu212121

luckykit said:


> Mine is the same way (shipped 6 days ago). I don't know if you have tracked other things closely through USPS, but I've had occasions where it says an item is still at the dropoff location on the other end, and then shows up on my doorstep. Usually the tracking is accurate, but not always... so maybe both our bags are on the way to us right now? We can hope, anyway! Or, maybe there are significant delays because of the holidays and it actually still is in Italy. Fingers crossed that we get them shortly, though!


You may want to check it again! Mine is finally in customs!  I knew as soon as I asked, it would move. That always seems to happen!


----------



## SilverFilly

I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!



20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr


----------



## thedseer

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr


These are gorgeous! I love the cuoio vachetta leather. I am also a big soulmate fan and love merinos leather and love the combination you picked. It looks like the perfect shade of grey.

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bonniekir

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr


Lovely couple you recieved!! The leathers are looking wonderful as well! Enjoy


----------



## bonniekir

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3559044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:
> 
> Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see


Really nice combos! They so compliment eachother ..bags and scarves  The Africa leathers are just stunning!! Plus the fact they are hardwearing. Congratulations!


----------



## luckykit

lulu212121 said:


> You may want to check it again! Mine is finally in customs!  I knew as soon as I asked, it would move. That always seems to happen!


So funny - I just got a notice this morning that it has done the same! So thanks for spreading the good luck!


----------



## luckykit

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



That grey with the fuschia is so gorgeous! Love the versatility of a grey. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3559044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:
> 
> Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see



Your bags, scarves and photo arrangement are all gorgeous! Love your color coordination!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3558857
> View attachment 3558858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my black vaccheta midi divina in natural light
> 
> I need modeling shots of the Demetra because it seems so huge.



Just beautiful! Black vacchetta is perfect!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



Love your new bags! The cuiuo is drool-worthy and the gray/black/fuchsia combo is sharp! Two completely different and stunning choices.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> You may want to check it again! Mine is finally in customs!  I knew as soon as I asked, it would move. That always seems to happen![emoji38]


Who did you ask?

I have a package that's been stuck in Italy (customs?) since Nov. 29. Meanwhile, my BF order shipped on Dec. 23 and is already in NY. Go figure!


----------



## SilverFilly

thedseer said:


> These are gorgeous! I love the cuoio vachetta leather. I am also a big soulmate fan and love merinos leather and love the combination you picked. It looks like the perfect shade of grey.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you! This is my first bag in the merinos leather and it's so soft, it's lovely!  It truly is the perfect shade of grey, I was so happy when I pulled it from the dust bag as I hadn't seen any swatches in real life.  



bonniekir said:


> Lovely couple you recieved!! The leathers are looking wonderful as well! Enjoy


Thank you!  The leathers are beautiful, Marco spoils us!  



luckykit said:


> That grey with the fuschia is so gorgeous! Love the versatility of a grey. Enjoy!


It is a beautiful combination, I originally saw the combination in the Massaccesi picture thread on someones beautiful Selene zip.  Thank you! 



LuvAllBags said:


> Love your new bags! The cuiuo is drool-worthy and the gray/black/fuchsia combo is sharp! Two completely different and stunning choices.


Thank you!  I'm so in love  with both bags.  I had been planning the vachetta midi selene since I ordered my first bag last fall, but I only more recently planned the soulmate.  I can't wait to order more!


----------



## tenKrat

@SilverFilly, I love your cuoio vachetta Selene Zip!  Just beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Who did you ask?
> 
> I have a package that's been stuck in Italy (customs?) since Nov. 29. Meanwhile, my BF order shipped on Dec. 23 and is already in NY. Go figure!


Yikes. Hope your first bag makes its way to you soon. It seems shipping info from Italy is rarely updated in a reasonable time, so maybe your bag is actually in the U.S.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Yikes. Hope your first bag makes its way to you soon. It seems shipping info from Italy is rarely updated in a reasonable time, so maybe your bag is actually in the U.S.


Both usps and the Italian website show it as still in Italy, so who knows.  This has package has really made me exercise patience. [emoji23]


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3559044
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to photographing my Black Friday purchases. So, here they are, together with some new Hermès scarves which arrived today:
> 
> Midi zip Selene in blue Africa with light gold hardware, plus a midi Penelope in bronze Africa. I also bought a key fob to match the handbag, but forgot to photograph it today! I loved these from the minute I opened the parcel and still feel the same after using them most days. The Penelope was bought to hold any twillies and scarves on rainy or hot days and it is proving very useful in English weather. Now I have to save up for more! Perhaps something in the bronze again or Marine Blue Merinos - we shall see


Love all your Black Friday purchases. Have always loved the Africa leathers. I have a Blue Africa midi Soulmate, a lead Africa Midi Selene, A blue Africa Zhoe and a Bronze Africa Midi Soulmate. Need I say more about the Africa leathers!!! Also love your new scarf. Everything is stunning enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> These are gorgeous! I love the cuoio vachetta leather. I am also a big soulmate fan and love merinos leather and love the combination you picked. It looks like the perfect shade of grey.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


Love your bags. The Vachetta leather is beautiful. I also love midi Soulmate in grey what a great color. Enjoy.


----------



## momasaurus

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr


I love these, especially with the vibrant linings. I think it's really worth the extra cost for a fab lining. Congrats!!


----------



## clu0984

SilverFilly said:


> I've so enjoyed viewing photos of your bags, thanks for sharing everyone!  Here are the 2 I ordered on the BF sale.  Cuoio vachetta, midi zip selene with top zip, gold hardware and purple lining.  Dark grey merinos, midi soulmate with black nappa straps (extended 3"), silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Thank you to those who helped me decide on the soulmate...I'm in love!!!  I love them both!
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131343 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131447 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131020 by Kirstin G, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 20161228_131115 by Kirstin G, on Flickr



Great choices!  Love the lining as a pop of color


----------



## SilverFilly

tenKrat said:


> @SilverFilly, I love your cuoio vachetta Selene Zip!  Just beautiful.


Thank you!  I'm not sure it's quite as pretty as your rust one though with that beautiful lining you chose 


djfmn said:


> Love your bags. The Vachetta leather is beautiful. I also love midi Soulmate in grey what a great color. Enjoy.


Thank you, this is my first bag in the vachetta leather and now I understand why everyone is so fond of it.  The grey is such a great neutral, Marco has the best colors to choose from!


momasaurus said:


> I love these, especially with the vibrant linings. I think it's really worth the extra cost for a fab lining. Congrats!!


It is worth the extra cost (especially when discounted) although the standard dark grey is very nice too, thank you!  


clu0984 said:


> Great choices!  Love the lining as a pop of color


Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Happy New Year, everyone! Hope 2017 brings happiness and good health for you and your loved ones.


----------



## thedseer

Happy new year!

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thedseer

Here was my last bag of 2016 - Pewter Flora
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Here was my last bag of 2016 - Pewter Flora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app



I love this! What a fun leather!


----------



## msd_bags

Happy New Year dear MM ladies!


----------



## carterazo

Happy New Year, my fellow MM ladies!
My BF package was in the truck for delivery today. Of course I was out, so I couldn't get it.   Breathing deeply until Tuesday morning when I can go by the post office.


----------



## SilverFilly

Happy New Year!


----------



## Storm702

Happy New Year all! Hopefully 2017 will be my year to get my first MM!


----------



## vink

Happy New Year, everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Here was my last bag of 2016 - Pewter Flora
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


Love this bag the leather is gorgeous. I love pewter leather. I used my old BE Supernova clutch in pewter last night when we went out to a new years party.


----------



## djfmn

Happy new year to everyone. Wishing you all a happy and healthy new year.


----------



## djfmn

Storm702 said:


> Happy New Year all! Hopefully 2017 will be my year to get my first MM!


We are all looking forward to seeing your first MM!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am officially and completely in love w this new selene midi zip w dark gunmetal.  

Celeste Blue Athene.  Love.. My new favorite.


----------



## Storm702

djfmn said:


> We are all looking forward to seeing your first MM!!!


I can't wait! I'm still trying to decide which one I want... so many beautiful choices!


----------



## Storm702

Coastal jewel said:


> I am officially and completely in love w this new selene midi zip w dark gunmetal.
> 
> Celeste Blue Athene.  Love.. My new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562766


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] that leather looks amazing! I love gunmetal hardware too. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## thedseer

There's an Athena and a second Minerva on eBay now (not my auctions).

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leechiyong

thedseer said:


> There's an Athena and a second Minerva on eBay now (not my auctions).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


That Athena's so tempting to me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Great bags but awful photos!  I want the white one but I know a slouching bag that falls over is not useful at this stage in my life when I never have two hands free.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Athene leather is so pretty. What does it feel like? It doesn't look as smooshy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> I am officially and completely in love w this new selene midi zip w dark gunmetal.
> 
> Celeste Blue Athene.  Love.. My new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562766



Beautiful! So glad it's love!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Athene is lightweight, it looks "broken in" and just a little slouchy.  Reminds me a bit of vachetta in looks but not as heavy.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I am officially and completely in love w this new selene midi zip w dark gunmetal.
> 
> Celeste Blue Athene.  Love.. My new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562766


This is stunning. Love the leather and hardware combination. The midi Selene is such a great style. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

The Athene looks great and I love the color. The Minerva is also really pretty. I only made the mistake once of getting a cream/white bag I bought the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate. It was gorgeous but the color was not for me. Although I am very careful and treat my bags with great care the cream shimmer was not practical at all. Hence although I love the look of the Minerva I just know that white is not for me. Now the blue Athene that is a totally different story. I love the leather of that bag it is gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Great bags but awful photos!  I want the white one but I know a slouching bag that falls over is not useful at this stage in my life when I never have two hands free.


I agree the bags look great the photos not so good. Difficult to get a good idea of what they are really like as the photos do not show much.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I thought athene leather was only available for a limited time. Seems not? I'm not generally a fan of shiny but that celeste blue is so so pretty. I wonder if I could order a flora with it.....

I love white or cream bags and don't mind if they eventually get a tad dingy in spots. I bet some cleaning would be effective on the pebbled leather, and it would be so pretty with bright colored clothes. I can't even tell what color hardware though in those photos.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought athene leather was only available for a limited time. Seems not? I'm not generally a fan of shiny but that celeste blue is so so pretty. I wonder if I could order a flora with it.....
> 
> I love white or cream bags and don't mind if they eventually get a tad dingy in spots. I bet some cleaning would be effective on the pebbled leather, and it would be so pretty with bright colored clothes. I can't even tell what color hardware though in those photos.



I think Athene leather was limited but they have/had some leftover in a color or two. Never hurts to ask! Sometimes they have just enough of something to make you a small bag!


----------



## clu0984

There was a request for modeling shot of Demetra.  Here she is.


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> There was a request for modeling shot of Demetra.  Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563602


Demetra looks great on you! I like it can also be worn on the shoulders, even if I can't due to weakness..I actually forgot  what colour / leather you got..lol..


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> Demetra looks great on you! I like it can also be worn on the shoulders, even if I can't due to weakness..I actually forgot  what colour / leather you got..lol..



Thanks Bonnie.  I got crystal pink merino.  My issue is that the straps barely stay on my shoulder.  I need something thinner like the angel or Selene straps


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> There was a request for modeling shot of Demetra.  Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563602


A very nice tote!!


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Thanks Bonnie.  I got crystal pink merino.  My issue is that the straps barely stay on my shoulder.  I need something thinner like the angel or Selene straps


Thanks! I might have missed the post , where you have shown the colour in a close up? This is a colour I seriously have been considering Well, it for sure is a pity the straps can't stay put! Personally I never could have had a bag on the shoulder before unless it only had one strap..


----------



## clu0984

As I'm in love with the color, leather, and simplicity of the style, I'm going to try to use it for a little to see if I can make it work for me


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Demetra looks great on you! I like it can also be worn on the shoulders, even if I can't due to weakness..I actually forgot  what colour / leather you got..lol..



So glad you asked about the color.  I was going to ask the very same question, but was happy you had already done so.


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> There was a request for modeling shot of Demetra.  Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563602



Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought athene leather was only available for a limited time. Seems not? I'm not generally a fan of shiny but that celeste blue is so so pretty. I wonder if I could order a flora with it.....
> 
> I love white or cream bags and don't mind if they eventually get a tad dingy in spots. I bet some cleaning would be effective on the pebbled leather, and it would be so pretty with bright colored clothes. I can't even tell what color hardware though in those photos.



Athene was a ahort term leather..  Long  story...but Marco had enough for a selene in that particular leather.  So it never hurts to ask.

And Im not in to shiny, either... My girlfriend from Nashville got it, when i saw in person i had to see if I could get one!


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> As I'm in love with the color, leather, and simplicity of the style, I'm going to try to use it for a little to see if I can make it work for me


Did you get your bag with the messengeestrap? I will in a needy moment use mine over the shoulder .. lol. When possible could you take a close up , so it is possble to get an idea about the colour in a larger scale?


----------



## clu0984

Yes, came with messenger strap.  Here's a close up in natural daylight though it's cloudy today
	

		
			
		

		
	





I took one against my beige seat and my child's gray car seat


----------



## clu0984

Hmm, color looks washed out. Let's try agsin


----------



## bonniekir

M





clu0984 said:


> Yes, came with messenger strap.  Here's a close up in natural daylight though it's cloudy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563985
> View attachment 3563986
> 
> 
> I took one against my beige seat and my child's gray car seat



Thank you so much for your trouble! Gosh,  it has a soft powdery and femine look, I like it a lot!!!
I wonder if I could use it in a household like mine.. drooling and slobbering dogs..or I could consider a smaller bag?? Hm , need some thinking on this one! Such a pretty bag!


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> There was a request for modeling shot of Demetra.  Here she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563602



Love your Demetra such a great leather color.


----------



## Storm702

clu0984 said:


> Hmm, color looks washed out. Let's try agsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564000


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] gorgeous bag! It looks so soft & smooshy!


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> M
> 
> Thank you so much for your trouble! Gosh,  it has a soft powdery and femine look, I like it a lot!!!
> I wonder if I could use it in a household like mine.. drooling and slobbering dogs..or I could consider a smaller bag?? Hm , need some thinking on this one! Such a pretty bag!



Bonnie, I have 2 little boys, one golden doodle who is 80 pounds.  I do not baby this bag and it seems to be holding up ok.  It looks like it's a casual style so I figure any mars or blemishes will fit in- so far none that I can see


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hello all! I started going through the references thread, I fell in LOVE with how Massaccesi bags looked. I think you ladies do a better job of capturing how the bags look in real life than their website does! 

I have a couple of questions - I have gone through several threads, but haven't made it through this mothership yet so please excuse me if these were already answered!

1) How is the wear and tear when carrying heavy materials? I'm thinking a 13" MacBook Pro, lunch, and a couple of folders/notebooks. Nothing crazy heavy except my laptop, as I can't stand commuting with a heavy bag but I do need my laptop for work.

2) Has anyone ever had luck with requesting a bag made in a different leather/color than what's offered on the website? The Minerva is the bag for me, but I'd love to have it in a lighter (in terms of weight) leather than pebbled. I believe someone said Merinos was the lightest? At the very least I'd love to have it in a brighter color (: 

3) Could anyone with a regular-sized Minerva please post modshots with the long messenger strap? I searched the Minerva and references thread and I don't believe I saw a modshot! 

Thanks so much for reading my long post and helping me out!!


----------



## luckykit

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! I started going through the references thread, I fell in LOVE with how Massaccesi bags looked. I think you ladies do a better job of capturing how the bags look in real life than their website does!
> 
> I have a couple of questions - I have gone through several threads, but haven't made it through this mothership yet so please excuse me if these were already answered!
> 
> 1) How is the wear and tear when carrying heavy materials? I'm thinking a 13" MacBook Pro, lunch, and a couple of folders/notebooks. Nothing crazy heavy except my laptop, as I can't stand commuting with a heavy bag but I do need my laptop for work.
> 
> 2) Has anyone ever had luck with requesting a bag made in a different leather/color than what's offered on the website? The Minerva is the bag for me, but I'd love to have it in a lighter (in terms of weight) leather than pebbled. I believe someone said Merinos was the lightest? At the very least I'd love to have it in a brighter color (:
> 
> 3) Could anyone with a regular-sized Minerva please post modshots with the long messenger strap? I searched the Minerva and references thread and I don't believe I saw a modshot!
> 
> Thanks so much for reading my long post and helping me out!!



Hi bellebellebelle19,
I can't answer your first question yet as I'm only picking up my Selene tonight at the post office (!!!), but my goal is to use it as a work bag and carry the same sorts of items you describe. The ladies here have told me that it's doable, and I asked Colette about it when ordering and she had the straps reinforced for me, which should help. I can let you know how it does later once I've had a chance to use it!

I did request my Selene to be made in a different material than what is listed on the website - Colette was really good with descriptions and photos of different leathers and bags and I went with the merinos because that is the lightest. She said the nappa is also pretty light. It's amazing how much you can customize with these bags!


----------



## luckykit

I have a silly question - does anyone know for certain how to pronounce Massaccesi? I'm guessing it's mass-A-chess-y but I've been known to get Italian wrong before! And I want to be prepared when someone asks!


----------



## thedseer

luckykit said:


> I have a silly question - does anyone know for certain how to pronounce Massaccesi? I'm guessing it's mass-A-chess-y but I've been known to get Italian wrong before! And I want to be prepared when someone asks!


That's how I say it (though I may also be wrong!).

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Coastal jewel

I thought it was mass- a k essy  

I think most any leather can be ordered unless Marco feels that the leather does not "work" for the style.  Colette is also so helpful w this and samples.  My purses are for utility and my MM bags seem to hold up well.  I'm not a good caretaker so need sturdy well made "stuff" .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

luckykit said:


> Hi bellebellebelle19,
> I can't answer your first question yet as I'm only picking up my Selene tonight at the post office (!!!), but my goal is to use it as a work bag and carry the same sorts of items you describe. The ladies here have told me that it's doable, and I asked Colette about it when ordering and she had the straps reinforced for me, which should help. I can let you know how it does later once I've had a chance to use it!
> 
> I did request my Selene to be made in a different material than what is listed on the website - Colette was really good with descriptions and photos of different leathers and bags and I went with the merinos because that is the lightest. She said the nappa is also pretty light. It's amazing how much you can customize with these bags!


That is so helpful - thank you so much! What a great idea and thank your for your help and tips. It was hard to decide between the Selene and Minerva. Both looked so beautiful and smooshy, but I needed the top zip but disliked how you couldn't cinch the sides when a top Zip was added. One day I'll get to buy a Selene just because, and not add the top zip Please do share pics and info when you get your new bag!!


----------



## mleleigh

luckykit said:


> I have a silly question - does anyone know for certain how to pronounce Massaccesi? I'm guessing it's mass-A-chess-y but I've been known to get Italian wrong before! And I want to be prepared when someone asks!



Assuming this YouTube video is correct, I think you're right:


----------



## luckykit

mleleigh said:


> Assuming this YouTube video is correct, I think you're right:




that's genius! good find mleleigh!


----------



## luckykit

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That is so helpful - thank you so much! What a great idea and thank your for your help and tips. It was hard to decide between the Selene and Minerva. Both looked so beautiful and smooshy, but I needed the top zip but disliked how you couldn't cinch the sides when a top Zip was added. One day I'll get to buy a Selene just because, and not add the top zip Please do share pics and info when you get your new bag!!


You're very welcome! Does this mean you ordered a Minerva? I kind of wish the Selene had a zip top, just because I prefer that with rain/weather/living in a big city. But I'm quite pleased with how much protection the cinch and the magnetic closure provide, not to mention it will be under my arm when carried as a tote bag, so it probably won't matter.


----------



## anitalilac

clu0984 said:


> Yes, came with messenger strap.  Here's a close up in natural daylight though it's cloudy today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3563985
> View attachment 3563986
> 
> 
> I took one against my beige seat and my child's gray car seat





clu0984 said:


> Hmm, color looks washed out. Let's try agsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564000



You captured this leather beautifully! Now I want something in this color. Congrats on this beauty...


----------



## anitalilac

luckykit said:


> You're very welcome! Does this mean you ordered a Minerva? I kind of wish the Selene had a zip top, just because I prefer that with rain/weather/living in a big city. But I'm quite pleased with how much protection the cinch and the magnetic closure provide, not to mention it will be under my arm when carried as a tote bag, so it probably won't matter.


You can ask for a zipped top. I know I will when I I plan to order mine.


----------



## luckykit

anitalilac said:


> You can ask for a zipped top. I know I will when I I plan to order mine.


I had considered that, but i also like the cinch feature with the magnet. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Hmm, color looks washed out. Let's try agsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564000





clu0984 said:


> As I'm in love with the color, leather, and simplicity of the style, I'm going to try to use it for a little to see if I can make it work for me



Clu I love the color of the leather and you are right about the simplicity of the style I really like that as well. I must say it looks really good on you pity the straps are not working as well as you would like them to.


----------



## luckykit

Ladies - I just got my Selene from the post office and I can't believe how great it is. I confess I had some buyer's remorse right after ordering, especially since this was kind of an impulse purchase for me (had been looking for a black tote bag FOR AGES, but had only found out about Massaccesi on this site a few days before, and then got sucked in with the Black Friday sale and just total fatigue for looking for the perfect bag so long). A few days after ordering, I was totally afraid that I wasn't going to like it and couldn't believe I had bought a bag without seeing it in person! Well, all my fears are laid to rest. It is GORGEOUS and even a bit smaller than I had expected, which is a good thing. It even works wonderfully with the messenger strap, which certainly isn't the case with most bigger tote bags. I am super happy with it!!!

The one thing that I kind of wish were different is that it would be nice if the bottom were reinforced. I put a bunch of stuff in it already and the bottom sags a bit - not because it's poorly made, because it is NOT - just because my giant wallet, etc. pool at the bottom. But maybe that will keep me from overstuffing it (and destroying my poor back and shoulders!)


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Hmm, color looks washed out. Let's try agsin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3564000


How big is it in comparison to other MM styles? It looks pretty big and I have learned my lesson in trying to get bags that are big they seem to wear me instead of the other way around. Do you have any of the midi MM bags like a Selene or Soulmate or Minerva. I am wondering how they compare to one of those in size? I do love the leather and Bonnie is right it is so pretty and feminine.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hello all! I started going through the references thread, I fell in LOVE with how Massaccesi bags looked. I think you ladies do a better job of capturing how the bags look in real life than their website does!
> 
> I have a couple of questions - I have gone through several threads, but haven't made it through this mothership yet so please excuse me if these were already answered!
> 
> 1) How is the wear and tear when carrying heavy materials? I'm thinking a 13" MacBook Pro, lunch, and a couple of folders/notebooks. Nothing crazy heavy except my laptop, as I can't stand commuting with a heavy bag but I do need my laptop for work.
> 
> 2) Has anyone ever had luck with requesting a bag made in a different leather/color than what's offered on the website? The Minerva is the bag for me, but I'd love to have it in a lighter (in terms of weight) leather than pebbled. I believe someone said Merinos was the lightest? At the very least I'd love to have it in a brighter color (:
> 
> 3) Could anyone with a regular-sized Minerva please post modshots with the long messenger strap? I searched the Minerva and references thread and I don't believe I saw a modshot!
> 
> Thanks so much for reading my long post and helping me out!!


Welcome to the group we are so pleased you joined us over at MM. I am sure you will find a great beautifully made Italian leather bespoke bag. I do not have any regular sized bags only the midi styles but I am sure there are other ladies who definitely have a full sized Minerva. Good luck and have fun selecting a bag in the leather you want.


----------



## Storm702

luckykit said:


> Ladies - I just got my Selene from the post office and I can't believe how great it is. I confess I had some buyer's remorse right after ordering, especially since this was kind of an impulse purchase for me (had been looking for a black tote bag FOR AGES, but had only found out about Massaccesi on this site a few days before, and then got sucked in with the Black Friday sale and just total fatigue for looking for the perfect bag so long). A few days after ordering, I was totally afraid that I wasn't going to like it and couldn't believe I had bought a bag without seeing it in person! Well, all my fears are laid to rest. It is GORGEOUS and even a bit smaller than I had expected, which is a good thing. It even works wonderfully with the messenger strap, which certainly isn't the case with most bigger tote bags. I am super happy with it!!!
> 
> The one thing that I kind of wish were different is that it would be nice if the bottom were reinforced. I put a bunch of stuff in it already and the bottom sags a bit - not because it's poorly made, because it is NOT - just because my giant wallet, etc. pool at the bottom. But maybe that will keep me from overstuffing it (and destroying my poor back and shoulders!)


Soooo..... waiting patiently....


----------



## djfmn

luckykit said:


> Ladies - I just got my Selene from the post office and I can't believe how great it is. I confess I had some buyer's remorse right after ordering, especially since this was kind of an impulse purchase for me (had been looking for a black tote bag FOR AGES, but had only found out about Massaccesi on this site a few days before, and then got sucked in with the Black Friday sale and just total fatigue for looking for the perfect bag so long). A few days after ordering, I was totally afraid that I wasn't going to like it and couldn't believe I had bought a bag without seeing it in person! Well, all my fears are laid to rest. It is GORGEOUS and even a bit smaller than I had expected, which is a good thing. It even works wonderfully with the messenger strap, which certainly isn't the case with most bigger tote bags. I am super happy with it!!!
> 
> The one thing that I kind of wish were different is that it would be nice if the bottom were reinforced. I put a bunch of stuff in it already and the bottom sags a bit - not because it's poorly made, because it is NOT - just because my giant wallet, etc. pool at the bottom. But maybe that will keep me from overstuffing it (and destroying my poor back and shoulders!)


Luckykit I am pleased you like your Selene it is such a great style. I am sure you won't regret getting a Selene MM bag.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close. 

First up. Some Merinos goodies. Angelica in marine blue and Zhoe legend in dark violet. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather in amaranto.  All have light silver hardware.


----------



## Storm702

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.
> 
> First up. Some Merinos goodies. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 3564424
> View attachment 3564425


Gorgeous dahling!


----------



## carterazo

Now for the BF goodies.  I really went to town with slg's given the 20% discount.  I wanted to make it worthwhile.   I was surprised at how much bigger the Penelope and Penelope midi actually are.  Great sizes!  I'm in love with the green of the Daphne - my perfect green.  I need to get something else in this color.  
Daphne in green ray nappa with rolled handles (no extra charge!) Penelope in pebbled apple green, Penelope midi in jade merinos and mini Penelope in pebbled dark teal - this color just isn't showing due to the darkness of the day.


View attachment 3564440


----------



## carterazo

The purple Penelope midi is also the most gorgeous purple ever.  I MUST get a few more things in this color.  (My wallet won't be very happy... )
Penelope in plum pebbled,  Penelope midi in purple nappa and mini Penelope in pebbled amethyst.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sorry... What color is that?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Sorry... What color is that?


I just updated my posts to include styles and colors.


----------



## clu0984

Carerazo, I love all of your bags.  Beautiful color and styles!!


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> How big is it in comparison to other MM styles? It looks pretty big and I have learned my lesson in trying to get bags that are big they seem to wear me instead of the other way around. Do you have any of the midi MM bags like a Selene or Soulmate or Minerva. I am wondering how they compare to one of those in size? I do love the leather and Bonnie is right it is so pretty and feminine.



It's definitely a large bag- bigger than my midi Minerva and midi Selene.  Slightly smaller than full size soulmate.  Will try to take modeling pics tomorrow with different styles to show the differences.


----------



## carterazo

Storm702 said:


> Gorgeous dahling!





clu0984 said:


> Carerazo, I love all of your bags.  Beautiful color and styles!!



Thanks, ladies!  I'm in love!  Now to decide what to wear first.  Such a terrible problem!


----------



## luckykit

@carterazo - you literally ordered AN ENTIRE RAINBOW of MM bags!!!


----------



## luckykit

Storm702 said:


> Soooo..... waiting patiently....



for photos? i will take some tomorrow - i have terrible indoor lighting and daylight will be much, much better. mine isn't that exciting though - it's pretty much the standard black tote bag. but, i had a hard time finding photos of this anywhere, so i promise to get them up in case it helps someone else who wants the standard black bag!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Now for the BF goodies.  I really went to town with slg's given the 20% discount.  I wanted to make it worthwhile.   I was surprised at how much bigger the Penelope and Penelope midi actually are.  Great sizes!  I'm in love with the green of the Daphne - my perfect green.  I need to get something else in this color.
> Daphne in green ray nappa with rolled handles (no extra charge!) Penelope in pebbled apple green, Penelope midi in jade merinos and mini Penelope in pebbled dark teal - this color just isn't showing due to the darkness of the day.
> View attachment 3564438
> View attachment 3564439
> View attachment 3564440
> View attachment 3564441



Wow!!! Your bags are pretty amazing! I also just  received the Green Ray nappa bag I ordered for a friend, it is truly truly gorgeous!!


----------



## carterazo

luckykit said:


> @carterazo - you literally ordered AN ENTIRE RAINBOW of MM bags!!!


Ha, ha, yes!  I loooove color!


----------



## Storm702

luckykit said:


> for photos? i will take some tomorrow - i have terrible indoor lighting and daylight will be much, much better. mine isn't that exciting though - it's pretty much the standard black tote bag. but, i had a hard time finding photos of this anywhere, so i promise to get them up in case it helps someone else who wants the standard black bag! [emoji2]


I can't wait! I love seeing these beautiful bags!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Wow!!! Your bags are pretty amazing! I also just  received the Green Ray nappa bag I ordered for a friend, it is truly truly gorgeous!!


Thank you!  What bag did you get in the green ray nappa?  I'm trying to think of other bags it could look good in.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  What bag did you get in the green ray nappa?  I'm trying to think of other bags it could look good in.


It's an Angelica, so not very different style from yours.  I will try to post a picture later.


----------



## msd_bags

Hard to capture the beauty of the green ray so I'll skip the picture. Sorry about that.

Here is what I got for myself, a Red Cherry nappa midi Minerva with silver hardware, top zip closure and no center compartment. (I think bag color in the modshots is more accurate.)  Posted are pictures right out of the box. Nothing inside the bag in the modshots so there's no slouch. Hopefully when the bag softens it will delvelop a nice slouch just like my pebbled Minnie.  Btw, the long strap is at its longest in that modshot.  I think it's about right for me, I'm almost 5'4".  It may be short for taller girls.






Modshots show me in my office uniform. Blouse is made from local fabric that is linen-like.


----------



## bonniekir

luckykit said:


> Ladies - I just got my Selene from the post office and I can't believe how great it is. I confess I had some buyer's remorse right after ordering, especially since this was kind of an impulse purchase for me (had been looking for a black tote bag FOR AGES, but had only found out about Massaccesi on this site a few days before, and then got sucked in with the Black Friday sale and just total fatigue for looking for the perfect bag so long). A few days after ordering, I was totally afraid that I wasn't going to like it and couldn't believe I had bought a bag without seeing it in person! Well, all my fears are laid to rest. It is GORGEOUS and even a bit smaller than I had expected, which is a good thing. It even works wonderfully with the messenger strap, which certainly isn't the case with most bigger tote bags. I am super happy with it!!!
> 
> The one thing that I kind of wish were different is that it would be nice if the bottom were reinforced. I put a bunch of stuff in it already and the bottom sags a bit - not because it's poorly made, because it is NOT - just because my giant wallet, etc. pool at the bottom. But maybe that will keep me from overstuffing it (and destroying my poor back and shoulders!)


I am so glad you like your Selene. It is a great model. I just want you to know, that the base of my Selenes sag as well, and there are no issues with this at all. I overstuff my bags constantly.. lol. Congrats with your new bag..pictures?


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Thanks, ladies!  I'm in love!  Now to decide what to wear first.  Such a terrible problem!


Oh, you have def terrible problems on what to wear first for sure!!! 
OMG!! I dont know where to begin!! What a gorgeous bunch of bags with wonderful colours!!!!!
I need to have more looks! ( using my  iPhone, so scrolling makes it difficult to get a full view of your lovlies)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

luckykit said:


> Ladies - I just got my Selene from the post office and I can't believe how great it is. I confess I had some buyer's remorse right after ordering, especially since this was kind of an impulse purchase for me (had been looking for a black tote bag FOR AGES, but had only found out about Massaccesi on this site a few days before, and then got sucked in with the Black Friday sale and just total fatigue for looking for the perfect bag so long). A few days after ordering, I was totally afraid that I wasn't going to like it and couldn't believe I had bought a bag without seeing it in person! Well, all my fears are laid to rest. It is GORGEOUS and even a bit smaller than I had expected, which is a good thing. It even works wonderfully with the messenger strap, which certainly isn't the case with most bigger tote bags. I am super happy with it!!!
> 
> The one thing that I kind of wish were different is that it would be nice if the bottom were reinforced. I put a bunch of stuff in it already and the bottom sags a bit - not because it's poorly made, because it is NOT - just because my giant wallet, etc. pool at the bottom. But maybe that will keep me from overstuffing it (and destroying my poor back and shoulders!)



I am glad you are thrilled with your black selene!
I think I did warn you about merinos being a pretty flimsy leather in terms of holding its base shape for a work tote that would occasionally have a laptop in it. I love my vacchetta midi selene because it really holds its shape no matter what. I am of course very tempted by merinos leather but I will get a structured bag in it so it doesn't slump or sag. I am also going through a phase where I'm totally sick of all my soft unstructured totes and hobos and flaps and don't want to carry anything anymore unless it has a nice base and can stand up and keep itself wide open while I rummage one handed. But I have a baby on one hip and a 3 year old by the hand and two older children  and just cannot deal with also having my bag roll and tumble to the floor and spill my stuff around. I fully expect to get back into soft and smooshy bags later in life when I can occasionally use two hands to look into them to get something.

Anyways, photos!!! Let's see that beauty!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Hard to capture the beauty of the green ray so I'll skip the picture. Sorry about that.
> 
> Here is what I got for myself, a Red Cherry nappa midi Minerva with silver hardware, top zip closure and no center compartment. (I think bag color in the modshots is more accurate.)  Posted are pictures right out of the box. Nothing inside the bag in the modshots so there's no slouch. Hopefully when the bag softens it will delvelop a nice slouch just like my pebbled Minnie.  Btw, the long strap is at its longest in that modshot.  I think it's about right for me, I'm almost 5'4".  It may be short for taller girls.
> View attachment 3564613
> 
> View attachment 3564615
> 
> View attachment 3564616
> 
> Modshots show me in my office uniform. Blouse is made from local fabric that is linen-like.



Perfecto Red!!! I never considered the Minerva in the Nappa... and it is lovely!! This is so great to recieve ideas from you ladies 
I have a Phoebe in the Red nappa, and I really like this colour,  guess I would not have been bold enough to order a full size in it... but now seeing the result, I will not hesitate a bit!
Congratulations with your beauty!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.
> 
> First up. Some Merinos goodies. Angelica in marine blue and Zhoe legend in dark violet. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather in amaranto.  All have light silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3564424
> View attachment 3564425





carterazo said:


> Now for the BF goodies.  I really went to town with slg's given the 20% discount.  I wanted to make it worthwhile.   I was surprised at how much bigger the Penelope and Penelope midi actually are.  Great sizes!  I'm in love with the green of the Daphne - my perfect green.  I need to get something else in this color.
> Daphne in green ray nappa with rolled handles (no extra charge!) Penelope in pebbled apple green, Penelope midi in jade merinos and mini Penelope in pebbled dark teal - this color just isn't showing due to the darkness of the day.
> View attachment 3564438
> View attachment 3564439
> View attachment 3564440
> View attachment 3564441





carterazo said:


> The purple Penelope midi is also the most gorgeous purple ever.  I MUST get a few more things in this color.  (My wallet won't be very happy... )
> Penelope in plum pebbled,  Penelope midi in purple nappa and mini Penelope in pebbled amethyst.
> View attachment 3564442
> View attachment 3564443



Your bags and slg's are stunning! Love the range of colors! Amazing! Congrats! Hope you enjoy. You will get to try a range of leather types too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> Hard to capture the beauty of the green ray so I'll skip the picture. Sorry about that.
> 
> Here is what I got for myself, a Red Cherry nappa midi Minerva with silver hardware, top zip closure and no center compartment. (I think bag color in the modshots is more accurate.)  Posted are pictures right out of the box. Nothing inside the bag in the modshots so there's no slouch. Hopefully when the bag softens it will delvelop a nice slouch just like my pebbled Minnie.  Btw, the long strap is at its longest in that modshot.  I think it's about right for me, I'm almost 5'4".  It may be short for taller girls.
> View attachment 3564613
> 
> View attachment 3564615
> 
> View attachment 3564616
> 
> Modshots show me in my office uniform. Blouse is made from local fabric that is linen-like.



Gorgeous!!! Beautiful choice, and it looks great on you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

All this talk of green ray nappa has me craving a lush green bag. Green is one of my fave colors.


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Perfecto Red!!! I never considered the Minerva in the Nappa... and it is lovely!! This is so great to recieve ideas from you ladies
> I have a Phoebe in the Red nappa, and I really like this colour,  guess I would not have been bold enough to order a full size in it... but now seeing the result, I will not hesitate a bit!
> Congratulations with your beauty!!


Thanks!! Nappa is soft enough for this style. And, I will have to weigh it properly, but I think this bag is lighter than my midi Minerva in pebbled with center compartment and magnetic closure.



LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous!!! Beautiful choice, and it looks great on you!


Thanks! I'm so happy with it!  I think I prefer this zipper closure-no center compartment combination.



LuvAllBags said:


> All this talk of green ray nappa has me craving a lush green bag. Green is one of my fave colors.


The finished bag is really so beautiful in green ray!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! Nappa is soft enough for this style. And, I will have to weigh it properly, but I think this bag is lighter than my midi Minerva in pebbled with center compartment and magnetic closure.
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm so happy with it!  I think I prefer this zipper closure-no center compartment combination.
> 
> 
> The finished bag is really so beautiful in green ray!



Oh you got the zipper and no center compartment?! I have a midi Minerva with this feature and I really like it! When I want a real slouchy look I just unzip.. lol.. But your bag looks slouchy already I have some Minervas without the zipper and darn it, I must take not to carry too much or else everything falls out when I put the bag down..I love the model more, so I take care.. I will take them with me to next visit at my shoemaker, could be he's got some ideas to secure the contents in the bags!


----------



## luckykit

aghhhh! i resized these but they're still enormous. anyway, here is my Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. i got a messenger strap as well, but it's not pictured. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine, in case it's helpful to anyone who wants to gauge size.

i got the silver lining because i thought it would be easier to find things in there than the dark grey (i could not for the life of me settle on a lining color i could live with forever - i love all of them but couldn't decide!). the hardware is nice - it's very, very light gold so it almost looks silvery (husband actually thought it was silver!) and is incredibly lightweight, but still feels substantial and not flimsy. i had four metal feet put on it as well (not sure if that's standard?) that are little gold squares stamped with an M. the strap also has gold hardware and is adjustable. i measured out the length i wanted based on another bag and requested holes at a certain height - i'm 5'4" but i thought the standard strap length would be too long - turns out i was right and the new length is perfect on me!

it feels very sturdy. it's also quite lightweight for a bag of this size, though it's heavier than the bag i have carried the last year so it will take some getting used to! oh, and i walk about 30 min to work and the straps stayed on my shoulder nicely this morning.

hope this helps someone interested in this bag!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.
> 
> First up. Some Merinos goodies. Angelica in marine blue and Zhoe legend in dark violet. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather in amaranto.  All have light silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3564424
> View attachment 3564425


Gorgeous Carterazo love all your new MM bags. The Angelica in marine is a lovely blue leather. I also really love that dark violet. I have a midi Selene in Amaranto and I think it is the perfect shade of red. Enjoy all your lovely new MM bags.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Now for the BF goodies.  I really went to town with slg's given the 20% discount.  I wanted to make it worthwhile.   I was surprised at how much bigger the Penelope and Penelope midi actually are.  Great sizes!  I'm in love with the green of the Daphne - my perfect green.  I need to get something else in this color.
> Daphne in green ray nappa with rolled handles (no extra charge!) Penelope in pebbled apple green, Penelope midi in jade merinos and mini Penelope in pebbled dark teal - this color just isn't showing due to the darkness of the day.
> View attachment 3564438
> View attachment 3564439
> View attachment 3564440
> View attachment 3564441


We are bag twins I also have the Penelope in pebbled apple green such a fun color bag. Love all these green delights especially the Daphne in green ray nappa. I think this color is gorgeous. What a haul you got. Amazing.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> The purple Penelope midi is also the most gorgeous purple ever.  I MUST get a few more things in this color.  (My wallet won't be very happy... )
> Penelope in plum pebbled,  Penelope midi in purple nappa and mini Penelope in pebbled amethyst.
> View attachment 3564442
> View attachment 3564443


Yikes even more what amazing purple delights. I am living vicariously through you and all your lovely new MM purchases. Gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

luckykit said:


> aghhhh! i resized these but they're still enormous. anyway, here is my Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. i got a messenger strap as well, but it's not pictured. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine, in case it's helpful to anyone who wants to gauge size.
> 
> i got the silver lining because i thought it would be easier to find things in there than the dark grey (i could not for the life of me settle on a lining color i could live with forever - i love all of them but couldn't decide!). the hardware is nice - it's very, very light gold so it almost looks silvery (husband actually thought it was silver!) and is incredibly lightweight, but still feels substantial and not flimsy. i had four metal feet put on it as well (not sure if that's standard?) that are little gold squares stamped with an M. the strap also has gold hardware and is adjustable. i measured out the length i wanted based on another bag and requested holes at a certain height - i'm 5'4" but i thought the standard strap length would be too long - turns out i was right and the new length is perfect on me!
> 
> it feels very sturdy. it's also quite lightweight for a bag of this size, though it's heavier than the bag i have carried the last year so it will take some getting used to! oh, and i walk about 30 min to work and the straps stayed on my shoulder nicely this morning.
> 
> hope this helps someone interested in this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3564827
> View attachment 3564828
> View attachment 3564830
> View attachment 3564836



So pretty!!! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## bonniekir

luckykit said:


> aghhhh! i resized these but they're still enormous. anyway, here is my Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. i got a messenger strap as well, but it's not pictured. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine, in case it's helpful to anyone who wants to gauge size.
> 
> i got the silver lining because i thought it would be easier to find things in there than the dark grey (i could not for the life of me settle on a lining color i could live with forever - i love all of them but couldn't decide!). the hardware is nice - it's very, very light gold so it almost looks silvery (husband actually thought it was silver!) and is incredibly lightweight, but still feels substantial and not flimsy. i had four metal feet put on it as well (not sure if that's standard?) that are little gold squares stamped with an M. the strap also has gold hardware and is adjustable. i measured out the length i wanted based on another bag and requested holes at a certain height - i'm 5'4" but i thought the standard strap length would be too long - turns out i was right and the new length is perfect on me!
> 
> it feels very sturdy. it's also quite lightweight for a bag of this size, though it's heavier than the bag i have carried the last year so it will take some getting used to! oh, and i walk about 30 min to work and the straps stayed on my shoulder nicely this morning.
> 
> hope this helps someone interested in this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3564827
> View attachment 3564828
> View attachment 3564830
> View attachment 3564836



It is a gorgeous bag in a good classic colour!! The light gold hw looks very with the black Merino! Thanks for posting!!
 ( a good idea is to post these pics on the reference thread.. here only pics are posted, so others can see the different leaters in different styles)


----------



## luckykit

LuvAllBags said:


> So pretty!!! Thanks for the pics!



thank you!



bonniekir said:


> It is a gorgeous bag in a good classic colour!! The light gold hw looks very with the black Merino! Thanks for posting!!
> ( a good idea is to post these pics on the reference thread.. here only pics are posted, so others can see the different leaters in different styles)


thank you! and that's a great idea - i know i would have loved to see it when i was shopping.


----------



## djfmn

luckykit said:


> aghhhh! i resized these but they're still enormous. anyway, here is my Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. i got a messenger strap as well, but it's not pictured. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine, in case it's helpful to anyone who wants to gauge size.
> 
> i got the silver lining because i thought it would be easier to find things in there than the dark grey (i could not for the life of me settle on a lining color i could live with forever - i love all of them but couldn't decide!). the hardware is nice - it's very, very light gold so it almost looks silvery (husband actually thought it was silver!) and is incredibly lightweight, but still feels substantial and not flimsy. i had four metal feet put on it as well (not sure if that's standard?) that are little gold squares stamped with an M. the strap also has gold hardware and is adjustable. i measured out the length i wanted based on another bag and requested holes at a certain height - i'm 5'4" but i thought the standard strap length would be too long - turns out i was right and the new length is perfect on me!
> 
> it feels very sturdy. it's also quite lightweight for a bag of this size, though it's heavier than the bag i have carried the last year so it will take some getting used to! oh, and i walk about 30 min to work and the straps stayed on my shoulder nicely this morning.
> 
> hope this helps someone interested in this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3564827
> View attachment 3564828
> View attachment 3564830
> View attachment 3564836


We are nearly bag twins well sort of. I have the midi Selene in black pebbled with light grey lining. It is such a great bag. I really like using it. It is very light and easy to carry as well as being stylish especially when it is cinched. Enjoy your fabulous new MM bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

Demetra in Marine Blue Merinos just arrived. Love the colour and that leather is so lovely and soft. It's not as big as I thought it would be (a good thing) and I love that I can tuck the handles in when using the messenger strap. I will need to take her out or a spin to test the handles but they seem fine to hand carry. Remains to be seen if they stay on my shoulder. Such a light bag too.


----------



## Storm702

luckykit said:


> aghhhh! i resized these but they're still enormous. anyway, here is my Selene in black merinos with gold hardware and silver lining. i got a messenger strap as well, but it's not pictured. the top two pics are the bag open and cinched, and the bottom two are a photo of the lining and then the bag with a magazine, in case it's helpful to anyone who wants to gauge size.
> 
> i got the silver lining because i thought it would be easier to find things in there than the dark grey (i could not for the life of me settle on a lining color i could live with forever - i love all of them but couldn't decide!). the hardware is nice - it's very, very light gold so it almost looks silvery (husband actually thought it was silver!) and is incredibly lightweight, but still feels substantial and not flimsy. i had four metal feet put on it as well (not sure if that's standard?) that are little gold squares stamped with an M. the strap also has gold hardware and is adjustable. i measured out the length i wanted based on another bag and requested holes at a certain height - i'm 5'4" but i thought the standard strap length would be too long - turns out i was right and the new length is perfect on me!
> 
> it feels very sturdy. it's also quite lightweight for a bag of this size, though it's heavier than the bag i have carried the last year so it will take some getting used to! oh, and i walk about 30 min to work and the straps stayed on my shoulder nicely this morning.
> 
> hope this helps someone interested in this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3564827
> View attachment 3564828
> View attachment 3564830
> View attachment 3564836


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] soooooo gorgeous!


----------



## luckykit

djfmn said:


> We are nearly bag twins well sort of. I have the midi Selene in black pebbled with light grey lining. It is such a great bag. I really like using it. It is very light and easy to carry as well as being stylish especially when it is cinched. Enjoy your fabulous new MM bag.


thank you!  i was tempted to go for the midi, and still wonder whether i should have, though i love that the full size can handle running errands on the way home, travel, etc. just out of curiosity, how big is the midi? about the size of a magazine?



Storm702 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] soooooo gorgeous!


thank you Storm702!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Hard to capture the beauty of the green ray so I'll skip the picture. Sorry about that.
> 
> Here is what I got for myself, a Red Cherry nappa midi Minerva with silver hardware, top zip closure and no center compartment. (I think bag color in the modshots is more accurate.)  Posted are pictures right out of the box. Nothing inside the bag in the modshots so there's no slouch. Hopefully when the bag softens it will delvelop a nice slouch just like my pebbled Minnie.  Btw, the long strap is at its longest in that modshot.  I think it's about right for me, I'm almost 5'4".  It may be short for taller girls.
> View attachment 3564613
> 
> View attachment 3564615
> 
> View attachment 3564616
> 
> Modshots show me in my office uniform. Blouse is made from local fabric that is linen-like.


Wow amazing love this red Cherry Midi Minerva. Such a pretty color. You look great. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

luckykit said:


> thank you!  i was tempted to go for the midi, and still wonder whether i should have, though i love that the full size can handle running errands on the way home, travel, etc. just out of curiosity, how big is the midi? about the size of a magazine?
> 
> 
> thank you Storm702!


I would guess it is about the size of a magazine. I know some of the ladies have both the midi and full size Selene perhaps one of them can post a photo showing the size difference.


----------



## luckykit

djfmn said:


> I would guess it is about the size of a magazine. I know some of the ladies have both the midi and full size Selene perhaps one of them can post a photo showing the size difference.



thank you! i would love to see that, if one of you ladies has both sizes and would be so kind as to take a comparison photo!


----------



## clu0984

Ok, took some modeling pics with Demetra, Selene midi, Selene full size, soulmate midi, and soulmate full size so you can try to see difference in size


----------



## clu0984

Comparing Demetra with soul mate midi


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Comparing Demetra with soul mate midi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565256


Clu thank you so much for this comparison photo it really gives me a good idea of the size difference between the Demetra and the midi Soulmate.


----------



## djfmn

Clu Any chance you can put the midi Selene and the full size Selene together so that Luckykit can see the size difference side by side?

Thanks for all your great mod shots.


----------



## clu0984

Here you go


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Oh you got the zipper and no center compartment?! I have a midi Minerva with this feature and I really like it! When I want a real slouchy look I just unzip.. lol.. But your bag looks slouchy already I have some Minervas without the zipper and darn it, I must take not to carry too much or else everything falls out when I put the bag down..I love the model more, so I take care.. I will take them with me to next visit at my shoemaker, could be he's got some ideas to secure the contents in the bags!


I don't have this issue with my magnetic closure midi Minerva.  I hope your leather guy could do something to make your things more secure.


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Comparing Demetra with soul mate midi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565256


Thanks for the modshots and comparison shots.  I think the Demetra is a good size.  And it is pretty!  I was not drawn to it when Marco released it, but I must say your bag really puts it on my list.


----------



## luckykit

thank you so much @clu0984! that is super helpful. i probably should have gotten the smaller size, but it's always nice to have a little extra room, too! just out of curiosity - did you have the handles shortened for the midi selene or are they just made proportionally shorter since the bag is smaller?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous Carterazo love all your new MM bags. The Angelica in marine is a lovely blue leather. I also really love that dark violet. I have a midi Selene in Amaranto and I think it is the perfect shade of red. Enjoy all your lovely new MM bags.





djfmn said:


> We are bag twins I also have the Penelope in pebbled apple green such a fun color bag. Love all these green delights especially the Daphne in green ray nappa. I think this color is gorgeous. What a haul you got. Amazing.





djfmn said:


> Yikes even more what amazing purple delights. I am living vicariously through you and all your lovely new MM purchases. Gorgeous.



Ha, ha!  Thanks, *djfmn*! This is anniversary, Christmas, and Valentine's all in one.  I hadn't ordered anything for a whole year. 
Yes i  that apple green. So fun!  How do you use the Penelope's?  I was surprised at how big they actually are. I could almost attach a long strap and wear them as crossbodies.  I need to figure out how to use them as they may actually be too big to use inside most of my bags.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Hard to capture the beauty of the green ray so I'll skip the picture. Sorry about that.
> 
> Here is what I got for myself, a Red Cherry nappa midi Minerva with silver hardware, top zip closure and no center compartment. (I think bag color in the modshots is more accurate.)  Posted are pictures right out of the box. Nothing inside the bag in the modshots so there's no slouch. Hopefully when the bag softens it will delvelop a nice slouch just like my pebbled Minnie.  Btw, the long strap is at its longest in that modshot.  I think it's about right for me, I'm almost 5'4".  It may be short for taller girls.
> View attachment 3564613
> 
> View attachment 3564615
> 
> View attachment 3564616
> 
> Modshots show me in my office uniform. Blouse is made from local fabric that is linen-like.



Beautiful bag. Congrats!  I have a swatch of that color and it is the most gorgeous shade of red! I am trying to decide what to use it with.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I don't have this issue with my magnetic closure midi Minerva.  I hope your leather guy could do something to make your things more secure.


Thanks! I only have this issue,  when I do my groceries and overstuff! I am notorious for overstuffing, and my dear hubby often suggests me to skip my bags and bring some huge plastic bags with me when shopping !!
(If I had been able to zip.. problem solved..lol )


----------



## clu0984

luckykit said:


> thank you so much @clu0984! that is super helpful. i probably should have gotten the smaller size, but it's always nice to have a little extra room, too! just out of curiosity - did you have the handles shortened for the midi selene or are they just made proportionally shorter since the bag is smaller?



I think the handles are stock for the midi size


----------



## bonniekir

Well, while enjoying the new posted bags , I completely forgot, I also recieved a bunch of lovlies in Merinos and Venezia.  I knew the Merino from two earlier bags, but the Venezia was a new leather for me! I really like it!!! It is different from the soft, smoochie leathertypes I usually get. It has some gloss, def not stiff, but has structure and rather bendable!! Very nice! I could easily see this in the more structured models . Pics will come  hopefully this weekend


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3565277
> 
> 
> Here you go


Perfect that really shows the difference in size. I only have the midi Selenes as I said I learned my lesson and only buy midi size bags. Thank you.


carterazo said:


> Ha, ha!  Thanks, *djfmn*! This is anniversary, Christmas, and Valentine's all in one.  I hadn't ordered anything for a whole year.
> Yes i  that apple green. So fun!  How do you use the Penelope's?  I was surprised at how big they actually are. I could almost attach a long strap and wear them as crossbodies.  I need to figure out how to use them as they may actually be too big to use inside most of my bags.


Carterazo I found the Penelope too big to use inside my bags. I use it as a small clutch because it fits enough to use it that way. I use it mainly during the day as it is not an evening color. Although my daughter keeps telling throw out those rules and where it whenever you want. I suppose she is right. It is such a fun color and I find fairly versatile.


bonniekir said:


> Well, while enjoying the new posted bags , I completely forgot, I also recieved a bunch of lovlies in Merinos and Venezia.  I knew the Merino from two earlier bags, but the Venezia was a new leather for me! I really like it!!! It is different from the soft, smoochie leathertypes I usually get. It has some gloss, def not stiff, but has structure and rather bendable!! Very nice! I could easily see this in the more structured models . Pics will come  hopefully this weekend


Bonnie I am looking forward to seeing the photos of your new lovelies. Now you have peaked my curiosity about Venezia leather. I purchased a BE bag in Saffiana leather some time ago and did not like it at all. Eventually sold it even though I loved the color. To me it was like plastic and so hard just was not for me. I was worried that Venezia was too similar to Saffiana. So I am really curious to hear what you think about Venezia.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.
> 
> First up. Some Merinos goodies. Angelica in marine blue and Zhoe legend in dark violet. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather in amaranto.  All have light silver hardware.


Forgot to mention that Zhoe Legend is a favorite shoulder bag style of mine.  Enjoy your bags!  And I've loved the marine blue merinos since it first came out, but I haven't bitten the bullet because I have too many blue bags.



bonniekir said:


> I am so glad you like your Selene. It is a great model. I just want you to know, that the base of my Selenes sag as well, and there are no issues with this at all. I overstuff my bags constantly.. lol. Congrats with your new bag..pictures?


I was wondering if an extra hard bottom padding can be requested for the Selene/midi Selene?


----------



## carterazo

Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)


----------



## renza

Random question--Does anyone with a Midi Soulmate in Blue Africa also have a postage scale and could tell me how much this bag weighs?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)
> View attachment 3566245
> View attachment 3566246


Love your bag and pouches rainbow!! I have the same observation with the Daphne (mine is navy pebbled) as regards the opening.  Probably if the sides are not magnetized then the zipper will be looser and will make for a wider opening.  But on the other hand, having those magnets there keep the sides neat. I hope I'm making sense.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Love your bag and pouches rainbow!! I have the same observation with the Daphne (mine is navy pebbled) as regards the opening.  Probably if the sides are not magnetized then the zipper will be looser and will make for a wider opening.  But on the other hand, having those magnets there keep the sides neat. I hope I'm making sense.


Thanks! Does the pebbled leather lose it's structure?
Yes, you're making complete sense! I hadn't inspected the bag to figure out why, but with your explanation, I totally get it.  Plus I prefer to have neat sides.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Well, while enjoying the new posted bags , I completely forgot, I also recieved a bunch of lovlies in Merinos and Venezia.  I knew the Merino from two earlier bags, but the Venezia was a new leather for me! I really like it!!! It is different from the soft, smoochie leathertypes I usually get. It has some gloss, def not stiff, but has structure and rather bendable!! Very nice! I could easily see this in the more structured models . Pics will come  hopefully this weekend



Please... with the close up shot of the leather if you can. I'm very curious about this leather, but hold off coz it appears to have "scales" on it in the blog photo and I just can't stand any kind of scales on bags. Your description makes me curious even more.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thanks! Does the pebbled leather lose it's structure?
> Yes, you're making complete sense! I hadn't inspected the bag to figure out why, but with your explanation, I totally get it.  Plus I prefer to have neat sides.


I requested my bag to have extra backing or something.  It was Colette who mentioned it as I was asking questions about how structured the bag is and Colette knows my preference for structured bags.  I'm not really sure how mine compares with others, and I don't even know if there was really extra backing added since the bag is not stiffly structured, just right IMO.  So, to answer your question, my bag has not lost its structure.   I store it totally stuffed just to be sure.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Please... with the close up shot of the leather if you can. I'm very curious about this leather, but hold off coz it appears to have "scales" on it in the blog photo and I just can't stand any kind of scales on bags. Your description makes me curious even more.


Vink, have you received your BF order?


----------



## Juliemvis

carterazo said:


> Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)
> View attachment 3566245
> View attachment 3566246



Wow beautiful bag X


----------



## Juliemvis

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.
> 
> First up. Some Merinos goodies. Angelica in marine blue and Zhoe legend in dark violet. The mini Penelope is pebbled leather in amaranto.  All have light silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3564424
> View attachment 3564425



Love the Angelica still my dream bag , could you show some mod pics and also what fits inside , is it a smallish bag I'm still quite torn between the rue Angelica and Angelica


----------



## bonniekir

bonniekir said:


> Well, while enjoying the new posted bags , I completely forgot, I also recieved a bunch of lovlies in Merinos and Venezia.  I knew the Merino from two earlier bags, but the Venezia was a new leather for me! I really like it!!! It is different from the soft, smoochie leathertypes I usually get. It has some gloss, def not stiff, but has structure and rather bendable!! Very nice! I could easily see this in the more structured models . Pics will come  hopefully this weekend





vink said:


> Please... with the close up shot of the leather if you can. I'm very curious about this leather, but hold off coz it appears to have "scales" on it in the blog photo and I just can't stand any kind of scales on bags. Your description makes me curious even more.



No scales!!!! Very smoothe  I will see if hubby can assist me, so I can take close up on this .. for me.. lovely new type of leather! Since I just got the messengers, I have no idea if the leather softens up, keep the shape etc.


----------



## bonniekir

What a lovely green bag with the colourful pouches!! Very nice!



carterazo said:


> Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)
> View attachment 3566245
> View attachment 3566246


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Vink, have you received your BF order?



Not yet.  I did got the notification on delay due to the shortage of dark taupe vachetta though.  Yeah.. I got my bag made in that leather. I guess I'd get it on February?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Just wanted to share my BF bag. I am madly, passionately in love with it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and I'm using it as a diaper bag today. Two sippy cups in the sides and my water bottle in the center, my large wallet fits in the front flap pocket and it is very comfortable either crossbody or on shoulder!!!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)
> View attachment 3566245
> View attachment 3566246


Just gorgeous. Love all of them. The color of that Daphne is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3566707
> View attachment 3566708
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my BF bag. I am madly, passionately in love with it.


As well you should be it is a great bag and you look amazing carrying it!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> As well you should be it is a great bag and you look amazing carrying it!!



Thank you!!!!
I am just really in bag bliss with the midi divina. It checks all the boxes for me and now I am just dreaming about it in other leathers!

Anyone have ivory beige nappa& have any comments about how easily it mars?


----------



## bonniekir

The Dark Taupe Venezia. The leather is flat! Some shine but not stiff like patent leather!
I will see if I can get better pics tomorrow ..


----------



## VanBod1525

Anybody thinking of buying something in this weekend's sale?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Anybody thinking of buying something in this weekend's sale?



Sale?


----------



## thedseer

From the email I got:

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy new year!

Thank you for being a part of our MM family!
We are having some fun this weekend and thrilled to offer several of our best-selling styles in the selected leathers below at 20% off!



This Saturday 1-7 & Sunday 1-8

enjoy 20% off

Arianna, Demetra, Selene, Selene Midi, Selene Zip,

Selene Zip Midi, Soulmate & Soulmate Midi

in our remaining in-stock Pebbled, Nappa, Africa,

Merinos, Venezia, Vacchetta and Nabuk.

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Devyn Danielle

VanBod1525 said:


> Anybody thinking of buying something in this weekend's sale?


Im thinking of a Selene midi in the River blue vachetta, but after seeing HBG's black vachetta Im not sure. I would hate to miss out on the vachettas!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@HopelessBagGirl You have both black and River blue vachettas, right? Which color do you like best? That river blue is so pretty, but the black vachetta looks more saturated then I thought, so that's very appealing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I worship both leathers; I would never be able to choose one over the other!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anyone have the taupe nappa?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I worship both leathers; I would never be able to choose one over the other!


Ugh! I had my heart set on river blue, but seeing your black....decisions, decisions.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Get a bag in each. They are both incredible.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So.....Arianna has structure no matter the leather, correct? 
What is the fee for adding a zippered closure to a selene midi?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish I could just get a rainbow of midi selene zips with this promo, it is such a great bag. I think I'm going to go for ivory beige nappa and light gold hardware with a zippered closure top and crossbody strap. I just wish I could remember what it costs to zip the top (I am sure the crossbody strap is €30), so I can see about adding back pocket, lining color, etc..... I can't bear not to do bright lining with a selene zip, that's the fun of the zips, the bright color peeking....and I think back zipper pocket is something I would really use.....
Lining color that would go with this hypothetical bag? Light fuschia? Red? Purple?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So.....Arianna has structure no matter the leather, correct?
> What is the fee for adding a zippered closure to a selene midi?



Can't recall for sure, but either €30 or €40.


----------



## SilverFilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So.....Arianna has structure no matter the leather, correct?
> What is the fee for adding a zippered closure to a selene midi?


 30 euro on my recent selene midi


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So.....Arianna has structure no matter the leather, correct?
> What is the fee for adding a zippered closure to a selene midi?



I have an Ariana and it's pretty structured


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh you ladies are killing me.  Just did a closet clean and decided  to go on hold.  But a sale?  And my love for selene midis.   And whats one more?  Is there a holiday?  Ah valentines day!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh you ladies are killing me.  Just did a closet clean and decided  to go on hold.  But a sale?  And my love for selene midis.   And whats one more?  Is there a holiday?  Ah valentines day!!!



I am actually waiting for a sale since I loved the Angelica that I ordered for a friend. Good or bad that there is no Angelica during this sale? I am hoping I will have zero bag purchase this January. But then...we'll see.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wonder why there is no angelica option for the sale. Or why these specific bag models in general. I guess if they narrow down the models then they can cut many at once...?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wonder why there is no angelica option for the sale. Or why these specific bag models in general. I guess if they narrow down the models then they can cut many at once...?


I think the models on sale are all totes.


----------



## VanBod1525

So, even though I have just had a closet clean out and have a pile of bags out and ready to list and the Demetra from the sample sale has only just arrived, I have just ordered a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi, brown handles. I love the Merinos leather so much.


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> So, even though I have just had a closet clean out and have a pile of bags out and ready to list and the Demetra from the sample sale has only just arrived, I have just ordered a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi, brown handles. I love the Merinos leather so much.


I love merinos too, and the port is such a great color.

Sent from my Pixel using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> I need your help. I saw the sale and I would like to finally buy my first selene midi in a vachetta is my first choice and the second choice would be a pebble leather. Of the vachetta that are available which is your favorite and why? How does it wear? I am open to ideas. I would like something I can wear now in the dead of winter into spring.


DC, I think the vachetta may be heavy for you given your 2 lbs or so limit. It is the heaviest of MM's leathers. From my experience (and other ladies' here too), nappa and merinos are lighter than pebbled, more so than vachetta.  But I have not ordered any bag in vachetta so I don't have any first hand experience.  FWIW, my favorite is nappa.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tenkrat, remember back in 2016 when you realized that you prefer neutral bags with colorful clothes...?
How do you stick to that???!!!!
I also feel like neutral bags and bright tops/dresses are my best look but then I am so drawn to a less neutral leather and want a bag in it......and my brain starts justifying how that color really could function as a neutral but then my brain's realistic side argues back that the color would easily clash with my wardrobe more than half the time so...... Arrrggghhh.
How do you stay disciplined? Or have you managed to do so?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and by the way, if I get Odebdo to join a MM buy/sell/trade fb group I'll be in heaven. And Tenkrat!!!! I know you two ladies have a few items that didn't turn out to be favorites that could find a new home, especially for those of us who would love to buy a second hand version to test a style before splashing out (€$) on a new one. 
Who wants to start the group???


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my MM friends here in the US!!!
> 
> I love the Minerva...I only have one because it is quite large but it does not carry large to me....but then Marco kept designing new bags and well...I only have one. I have two of the midi size and love this size for everyday....my new port merinos is so soft and already nicely broken in!!
> 
> View attachment 3530231
> 
> View attachment 3530232



It's the colour and slouchiness of the Port leather in these photos that pushed me over the edge in the sale.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> DC, I think the vachetta may be heavy for you given your 2 lbs or so limit. It is the heaviest of MM's leathers. From my experience (and other ladies' here too), nappa and merinos are lighter than pebbled, more so than vachetta.  But I have not ordered any bag in vachetta so I don't have any first hand experience.  FWIW, my favorite is nappa.


I thought I would give the vachetta a try in the dark brown a color my daughter would wear so if it doesn't work for me she could have it.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> It's the colour and slouchiness of the Port leather in these photos that pushed me over the edge in the sale.



I also loved this! But I want to try Port merinos in a smaller bag - Penelope messenger, since I didn't love my first merinos bag - midi Soulmate in black from the group order before. How I wish Marco had the sale for all models!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and by the way, if I get Odebdo to join a MM buy/sell/trade fb group I'll be in heaven. And Tenkrat!!!! I know you two ladies have a few items that didn't turn out to be favorites that could find a new home, especially for those of us who would love to buy a second hand version to test a style before splashing out (€$) on a new one.
> Who wants to start the group???


I don't have FB account and not likely to have soon. [emoji30]



dcooney4 said:


> I thought I would give the vachetta a try in the dark brown a color my daughter would wear so if it doesn't work for me she could have it.


Oh I see. I'm not sure about colors and seasons, but the River Blue vachetta surely speaks to me.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I don't have FB account and not likely to have soon. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> Oh I see. I'm not sure about colors and seasons, but the River Blue vachetta surely speaks to me.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hopeless.  Too funny!  Yes i have the same problem!  Now i love the merinos and love selene midi and love a sale... You know where this is going!  IF i was disciplines i would jot consider anything until spring... 

So. I am going to ask  you all about napa. Leather.  Anyone w a selene in napa?


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Hopeless.  Too funny!  Yes i have the same problem!  Now i love the merinos and love selene midi and love a sale... You know where this is going!  IF i was disciplines i would jot consider anything until spring...
> 
> So. I am going to ask  you all about napa. Leather.  Anyone w a selene in napa?



Mine is midi Selene in nappa with top zipper closure. I really think nappa works well for unstructured bags. It is not as soft as merinos, but it doesn't crease unnecesarily for this style. It develops a nice slouch.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just went back and saw your pics...   How do you "like" the nappa to carry.  Light, heavy?  Also how does it wear?  I love both of your grey bags...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And does it stand up or puddle?


----------



## djfmn

Did you see the 20% off some styles and leathers this weekend for MM bags? Unfortunately the A


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone have the taupe nappa?


I have the taupe


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wonder why there is no angelica option for the sale. Or why these specific bag models in general. I guess if they narrow down the models then they can cut many at once...?


I think that is probably the reason behind certain styles being available during the sale. I wanted the Aura to be on sale!!


----------



## dcooney4

Msd- I will get one but will not count it in until it arrives and I see if it works for for me. If not my dd will get a stunning bag for her birthday. I was able to hold that thick leather tote that I gave to my Mom . The straps look about the same width so it should work without pain.


----------



## Odebdo

Sorry I have been MIA....life got busy! 

Lots of gorgeous new bags in lovely ladies hands!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> I am officially and completely in love w this new selene midi zip w dark gunmetal.
> 
> Celeste Blue Athene.  Love.. My new favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562766


I love the leather/HW combination. It's beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

luckykit said:


> I have a silly question - does anyone know for certain how to pronounce Massaccesi? I'm guessing it's mass-A-chess-y but I've been known to get Italian wrong before! And I want to be prepared when someone asks!


Someone asked the same question a long while back. The pronunciation is as you said.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I'm in Massaccesi heaven! I picked up my BF package at the post office aaaaand, the package that was sent in November arrived today as well.  (I was surprised it came separately from the mail, but yay! because I was home when it arrived.)
> It's a dark gloomy day, but I can't wait to share with you.  All my pics are with and without indoor light. (for some reason I couldn't get the flash to work. )  The colors aren't perfect, but they're close.



I love your violet merinos Zhoe Legend.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> All this talk of green ray nappa has me craving a lush green bag. Green is one of my fave colors.


Mine, too. @carterazo's bag reminds me to pull out my green ray nappa Athena.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Tenkrat, remember back in 2016 when you realized that you prefer neutral bags with colorful clothes...?
> How do you stick to that???!!!!
> I also feel like neutral bags and bright tops/dresses are my best look but then I am so drawn to a less neutral leather and want a bag in it......and my brain starts justifying how that color really could function as a neutral but then my brain's realistic side argues back that the color would easily clash with my wardrobe more than half the time so...... Arrrggghhh.
> How do you stay disciplined? Or have you managed to do so?


Sorry to jump into this conversation but I could not resist doing so!!! I used to do the same with bright clothing and neutral bags. My new style is anything goes if I want to wear bright clothing and a bright bag I do.  I now believe that I can wear some of these brighter colored bags with what ever I want. I found that sticking to the neutral bags was too limiting with all these beautiful leathers that Marco has. So I sometimes do the bright clothing neutral bag. Sometimes the neutral clothing bright bag and sometimes bright clothing and a bright bag. Of course when I do the bright clothing bright bag option I make sure I pick up a color from the clothing with the bag I select.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Demetra in Marine Blue Merinos just arrived. Love the colour and that leather is so lovely and soft. It's not as big as I thought it would be (a good thing) and I love that I can tuck the handles in when using the messenger strap. I will need to take her out or a spin to test the handles but they seem fine to hand carry. Remains to be seen if they stay on my shoulder. Such a light bag too.


I got to see and try on @lenie's port Demetra. It really is not as big as it looks in pics. It is a very nice light tote. I love its simplicity. 

BTW, lenie and I met up for lunch at a lovely little bistro cafe in Honolulu a few days after Christmas.  It's always fun when we get together, chat about our daily lives, and there is the added bonus to also talk freely about handbags and do our "show and tell".  I'm glad to know Lenie as my friend. She is a great lady.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone have ivory beige nappa& have any comments about how easily it mars?



I have it in a Little Athena. The leather is soft and smooth and seems fairly hardy. 

I'm careful with this bag because of its light color. I make sure I don't wear any denim or any other dark colors that would possibly transfer color.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Tenkrat, remember back in 2016 when you realized that you prefer neutral bags with colorful clothes...?
> How do you stick to that???!!!!
> I also feel like neutral bags and bright tops/dresses are my best look but then I am so drawn to a less neutral leather and want a bag in it......and my brain starts justifying how that color really could function as a neutral but then my brain's realistic side argues back that the color would easily clash with my wardrobe more than half the time so...... Arrrggghhh.
> How do you stay disciplined? Or have you managed to do so?


Yes, I've managed to stay disciplined so far. I change my bag almost every day, which helps remind me that I have enough.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and by the way, if I get Odebdo to join a MM buy/sell/trade fb group I'll be in heaven. And Tenkrat!!!! I know you two ladies have a few items that didn't turn out to be favorites that could find a new home, especially for those of us who would love to buy a second hand version to test a style before splashing out (€$) on a new one.
> Who wants to start the group???



I would love to join that group!


----------



## mbaldino

djfmn said:


> Sorry to jump into this conversation but I could not resist doing so!!! I used to do the same with bright clothing and neutral bags. My new style is anything goes if I want to wear bright clothing and a bright bag I do.  I now believe that I can wear some of these brighter colored bags with what ever I want. I found that sticking to the neutral bags was too limiting with all these beautiful leathers that Marco has. So I sometimes do the bright clothing neutral bag. Sometimes the neutral clothing bright bag and sometimes bright clothing and a bright bag. Of course when I do the bright clothing bright bag option I make sure I pick up a color from the clothing with the bag I select.



I mostly wear neutral clothing. So, I always have a bright color bag. Somehow over the years my closet has become mostly neutral. I love to express my personality with bright colored bags. I saw a while back someone with a Selene mid zip in apple green. And given that the Pantone color of the year is greenery, I'm really considering a bag in this color.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Sorry to jump into this conversation but I could not resist doing so!!! I used to do the same with bright clothing and neutral bags. My new style is anything goes if I want to wear bright clothing and a bright bag I do.  I now believe that I can wear some of these brighter colored bags with what ever I want. I found that sticking to the neutral bags was too limiting with all these beautiful leathers that Marco has. So I sometimes do the bright clothing neutral bag. Sometimes the neutral clothing bright bag and sometimes bright clothing and a bright bag. Of course when I do the bright clothing bright bag option I make sure I pick up a color from the clothing with the bag I select.


Lol, D!  If you read out loud what you wrote about "bright clothing bright bag, neutral clothing bright bag, bright  clothing neutral bag" really fast, it's like a tongue twister. Actually, more like a brain twister. You never said "neutral clothing neutral bag", though. Ha ha, now that would be a *blah!* combination!

Edit: Well, that last sentence isn't always true. Sometimes a neutral clothing neutral bag combo looks chic if the clothes are tailored and the bag is simple. I do like that combination.


----------



## dcooney4

I just looked at every bag in the picture thread. They are all stunning. I apologize for asking a question in there earlier today. I did not know how to delete once I realized where I wrote it. I can hardly wait for my first one to be made.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I got to see and try on @lenie's port Demetra. It really is not as big as it looks in pics. It is a very nice light tote. I love its simplicity.
> 
> BTW, lenie and I met up for lunch at a lovely little bistro cafe in Honolulu a few days after Christmas.  It's always fun when we get together, chat about our daily lives, and there is the added bonus to also talk freely about handbags and do our "show and tell".  I'm glad to know Lenie as my friend. She is a great lady.



It was great seeing you too! I am going to miss my MM sister in Hawaii. We will have to get together more often before June.
Are you getting anything from the sale? I was thinking of another Demetra and asked Colette if Marco can make the handles flat. He said he could make them not puffy so I am considering that.
Have a great weekend!


----------



## Tankgirl

After seeing BigCherry's gorgeous Soulmates with side zips -- and tenKrat's Soulmate in Cuoio Vachetta, I've been thinking about doing the same -- even if I do have too many Soulmates already.  Along came this sale, and I caved.  Here's what I ordered: a full Soulmate in Nut Brown Pebbled Leather (rather than the vachetta -- to keep the weight down) with side zips, light gold hardware, and sage green lining.  Now I have to figure out where to store it.  I may have to donate one of my Soulmates.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> It was great seeing you too! I am going to miss my MM sister in Hawaii. We will have to get together more often before June.
> Are you getting anything from the sale? I was thinking of another Demetra and asked Colette if Marco can make the handles flat. He said he could make them not puffy so I am considering that.
> Have a great weekend!


I'd like to get a Demetra also. The flat handles would be great, so I will request them, too. Thinking I will be brave and order it in ivory beige nappa. It will be a chic bag.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I'd like to get a Demetra also. The flat handles would be great, so I will request them, too. Thinking I will be brave and order it in ivory beige nappa. It will be a chic bag.



Colette said the flat handles would be 25 Euros extra but the sale would make it 20 euros.
I am thinking of the crystal pink Merinos. I think you have this color. What do you think of it? Too easy to get dirty? Too pinky or a nice neutral pink?


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Just went back and saw your pics...   How do you "like" the nappa to carry.  Light, heavy?  Also how does it wear?  I love both of your grey bags...


I know Marco launched nappa on structured bags, but after 2 nappa totes (midi Selene and midi Minerva) and a nappa Athena to compare, I personally prefer nappa on unstructured bags. Oh, but I think it is perfect for my friend's Angelica which, although has some structure, is not as stiff as the Athena.

On whether it is light or heavy.  To me it feels lighter than pebbled.  But I have not had 2 exact bags to compare.
My new midi Minerva in nappa with top zipper closure and no central compartment weighs 2.2 lbs on my luggage scale, while my midi Minerva pebbled with center compartment and magnet closure weighs 2.6 lbs, both weighed without the additional long straps.  Colette mentioned before that the magnets sure add weight.

As to wear, my observation is for the nut brown pebbled that I gave my sister and one she used daily for some time, it developed sheen that I did not like.  Like an old bag feeling (but my sister really was not careful with this bag!).  My own pebbled bags still look nice!  The minor wear on my nappa is through some light veins showing at the point of folding. You can see this if you inspect closely.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> And does it stand up or puddle?


My midi Selene in nappa has a wavy puddle now.  On the first few times of use though, it was a bit stiffer.  But again, my midi Selene in nappa has a top zipper closure, so I don't know how that affects the puddliness/slouch of the bag.  My midi Minerva in nappa is more slouchy when the top zipper is open, but just wavy when zipper is closed.

Btw, an observation.  My Dark Grey nappa that I ordered last year seems softer than the Red Cherry nappa I just received.  But the Green Ray nappa I got now is also softer.  I'm talking about the feel of the leather here.


dcooney4 said:


> Msd- I will get one but will not count it in until it arrives and I see if it works for for me. If not my dd will get a stunning bag for her birthday. I was able to hold that thick leather tote that I gave to my Mom . The straps look about the same width so it should work without pain.


When you finally place your order, please let us know the specs you chose!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I know Marco launched nappa on structured bags, but after 2 nappa totes (midi Selene and midi Minerva) and a nappa Athena to compare, I personally prefer nappa on unstructured bags. Oh, but I think it is perfect for my friend's Angelica which, although has some structure, is not as stiff as the Athena.
> 
> On whether it is light or heavy.  To me it feels lighter than pebbled.  But I have not had 2 exact bags to compare.
> My new midi Minerva in nappa with top zipper closure and no central compartment weighs 2.2 lbs on my luggage scale, while my midi Minerva pebbled with center compartment and magnet closure weighs 2.6 lbs, both weighed without the additional long straps.  Colette mentioned before that the magnets sure add weight.
> 
> As to wear, my observation is for the nut brown pebbled that I gave my sister and one she used daily for some time, it developed sheen that I did not like.  Like an old bag feeling (but my sister really was not careful with this bag!).  My own pebbled bags still look nice!  The minor wear on my nappa is through some light veins showing at the point of folding. You can see this if you inspect closely.
> 
> 
> My midi Selene in nappa has a wavy puddle now.  On the first few times of use though, it was a bit stiffer.  But again, my midi Selene in nappa has a top zipper closure, so I don't know how that affects the puddliness/slouch of the bag.  My midi Minerva in nappa is more slouchy when the top zipper is open, but just wavy when zipper is closed.
> 
> Btw, an observation.  My Dark Grey nappa that I ordered last year seems softer than the Red Cherry nappa I just received.  But the Green Ray nappa I got now is also softer.  I'm talking about the feel of the leather here.
> 
> When you finally place your order, please let us know the specs you chose!


It is done midi selene in dark brown vachetta with red lining and gold hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

msd- what does your midi selene weigh? Colette said the nappa is the lightest. She said a while ago the style I picked today should not be to bad because it has no center pocket and no crossbody strap. So I hope it will work for me.


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> I just looked at every bag in the picture thread. They are all stunning. I apologize for asking a question in there earlier today. I did not know how to delete once I realized where I wrote it. I can hardly wait for my first one to be made.


Never have to apologize for asking a question on this forum. We all do it all the time. Even if somebody has already answered it previously. The forum is so long trying to find anything is difficult. So ask away.


tenKrat said:


> I'd like to get a Demetra also. The flat handles would be great, so I will request them, too. Thinking I will be brave and order it in ivory beige nappa. It will be a chic bag.


Really chic bag. Sounds stunning.


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> msd- what does your midi selene weigh? Colette said the nappa is the lightest. She said a while ago the style I picked today should not be to bad because it has no center pocket and no crossbody strap. So I hope it will work for me.



1.8lbs on my scale. I have 2 luggage scale but the other one is out of battery. Would have been nice to have a second opinion. Btw, please note that my midi Selene does not have the magnet closure nor the cinching clips. I only have top zipper.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> 1.8lbs on my scale. I have 2 luggage scale but the other one is out of battery. Would have been nice to have a second opinion. Btw, please note that my midi Selene does not have the magnet closure nor the cinching clips. I only have top zipper.


Thank you for doing that for me. Hopefully it will be around that weight. Though I do have an m0851 bag that weighs quite a bit more but due to the comfortable straps it works so here is hoping.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Colette said the flat handles would be 25 Euros extra but the sale would make it 20 euros.
> I am thinking of the crystal pink Merinos. I think you have this color. What do you think of it? Too easy to get dirty? Too pinky or a nice neutral pink?


Yes, I have a crystal pink merinos Daphne. It's not too pinky; it's a very light discreet pink. I'm not a pink person, but I love this shade of pink.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> After seeing BigCherry's gorgeous Soulmates with side zips -- and tenKrat's Soulmate in Cuoio Vachetta, I've been thinking about doing the same -- even if I do have too many Soulmates already.  Along came this sale, and I caved.  Here's what I ordered: a full Soulmate in Nut Brown Pebbled Leather (rather than the vachetta -- to keep the weight down) with side zips, light gold hardware, and sage green lining.  Now I have to figure out where to store it.  I may have to donate one of my Soulmates.



I think the Cuoio vachetta Soulmate belongs to another MM gal, I think VanBod?  You will have another great Soulmate.


----------



## pdxhb

Long time no post!
Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family. 

From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.








Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.

I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.


----------



## dcooney4

dcooney4 said:


> msd- what does your midi selene weigh? Colette said the nappa is the lightest. She said a while ago the style I picked today should not be to bad because it has no center pocket and no crossbody strap. So I hope it will work for me.


Just reread the old email and it was the merino leather that is the lightest. Nappa was normal  weight not  quite certain what that means Hope that helps you.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Long time no post!
> Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family.
> 
> From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3568262
> View attachment 3568263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568266
> 
> 
> Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.
> 
> I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.



Ah.... you're the lucky lady who got that Aura! Congrats!!!  Thank you so much for the photo of the Venezia. It does help a lot. Do you think it'll be lovely in Aura?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Ah.... you're the lucky lady who got that Aura! Congrats!!!  Thank you so much for the photo of the Venezia. It does help a lot. Do you think it'll be lovely in Aura?



I was pretty thrilled to nab that sale Aura - the color and weight of the merinos in that style is really something. Plus the hardware is really elegant.

The venezia would be amazing in Aura, IMO. I think the weight is perfect for the style. I may have missed it in previous posts, but what color(s) are you thinking about?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Yes, I have a crystal pink merinos Daphne. It's not too pinky; it's a very light discreet pink. I'm not a pink person, but I love this shade of pink.



I also love this shade! I love it more than the other shades of pink, but I worry about maintenance. Have you found it hard to maintain the leather or have you done any treatment on it, or are you just careful about care? (:


----------



## lenie

I ended up ordering a crystal pink Merinos in the Midi Selene with silver hardware and silver lining.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also love this shade! I love it more than the other shades of pink, but I worry about maintenance. Have you found it hard to maintain the leather or have you done any treatment on it, or are you just careful about care? (:


I spray my handbags with Collonil Waterstop Spray when I first get them. I'm careful with my bags but am not paranoid about it. If I see normal wear and tear, I'll condition the bag with Cadillac leather lotion and re-spray with Collonil. 

With the crystal pink merinos, I don't wear any dark denim or other dark clothes that would potentially transfer color. Merinos leather is durable, but any lighter color always requires greater care.


----------



## tenKrat

My final order ended up being a Demetra in taupe merinos, light gold hw, marine lining, flat handles, and an exterior zippered pocket.  I chickened out on the ivory beige nappa for Demetra. My Little Athena in that leather is enough.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Long time no post!
> Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family.
> 
> From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3568262
> View attachment 3568263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568266
> 
> 
> Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.
> 
> I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.


Love your MM goodies. I need that ring connector too so it is easier to switch straps! May I ask where you got yours?


----------



## dcooney4

pdxhb said:


> Long time no post!
> Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family.
> 
> From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3568262
> View attachment 3568263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568266
> 
> 
> Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.
> 
> I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.


These are all beautiful.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I was pretty thrilled to nab that sale Aura - the color and weight of the merinos in that style is really something. Plus the hardware is really elegant.
> 
> The venezia would be amazing in Aura, IMO. I think the weight is perfect for the style. I may have missed it in previous posts, but what color(s) are you thinking about?



Oh... I'm thinking about so many colors; black, taupe, dark taupe, royal blue, or chocolate. And this is only for Venezia. I'm also dreaming about ones in Merino (forest green is a must.  ), Vacchetta (Blue river is definitely on this list), and Pebble (I'm pretty sure my next bag will be burgundy.) I really really need to pin down my choices. I find Venezia to be the hardest to decide on color.


----------



## bonniekir

Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos



This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!


----------



## bonniekir

This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !


----------



## bonniekir

Ok let's see if the pic turns up [emoji41]


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568488
> 
> 
> Ok let's see if the pic turns up [emoji41]



What gorgeous bags Bonnie!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568485
> View attachment 3568486
> 
> 
> This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
> I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !


All your bags are amazing. I think I will be in big trouble if I hangout in this thread to long .


----------



## VanBod1525

Wowsers, Bon. I've not paid any attention to the Venezia leather at all but that Penelope messenger looks great.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> I think the Cuoio vachetta Soulmate belongs to another MM gal, I think VanBod?  You will have another great Soulmate.


Nope, mine's a Sauro Tan.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Nope, mine's a Sauro Tan.



And it's such a gorgeous, timeless bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568485
> View attachment 3568486
> 
> 
> This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
> I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !


Gorgeous!


----------



## bonniekir

I really restrained myself into only one bag.. lol. The merino  Forest green Demetra! I did think of another Selene, but I have now a bunch of new bags, so I need to have these out a bit!!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568485
> View attachment 3568486
> 
> 
> This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
> I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !



Oh wow! The leather look really great! I'm loving this color, too!


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568476
> 
> View attachment 3568477
> View attachment 3568478
> 
> 
> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> View attachment 3568483
> 
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!



Love the colors.  I really think the external pocket is the way to go with this style


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568488
> 
> 
> Ok let's see if the pic turns up [emoji41]



Wow, the Venezia leather is perfect on this style


----------



## clu0984

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also love this shade! I love it more than the other shades of pink, but I worry about maintenance. Have you found it hard to maintain the leather or have you done any treatment on it, or are you just careful about care? (:



I do not baby my crystal pink Demetra AT ALl and it has held up well. Have not worn it with dark denim yet.  I don't spray my bags either.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Long time no post!
> Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family.
> 
> From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3568262
> View attachment 3568263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568266
> 
> 
> Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.
> 
> I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.


These are gorgeous. Lovely photo of the Venezia leather it really shows the texture extremely well - love it. They are all great bags. I wondered who snagged the green Aura you definitely saved me some money as I have been wanting an Aura for ages. Looking forward to seeing the photo of the Aura.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568476
> 
> View attachment 3568477
> View attachment 3568478
> 
> 
> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> View attachment 3568483
> 
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!



I LOVE your color selections. I always appreciate a bag collector who isn't afraid of color! [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Love your MM goodies. I need that ring connector too so it is easier to switch straps! May I ask where you got yours?


The ring connectors are from Massaccesi! One of the original rings in my bag broke so they just sent me replacements along with my BF order. They were very easy to attach. 

One other aource for ring connectors, as well as a bunch of other helpful stuff, is Mautto.com http://www.mautto.com/ 
I am not sure of the color match with MM hardware outside of silver - which should be a reasonable option.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> These are gorgeous. Lovely photo of the Venezia leather it really shows the texture extremely well - love it. They are all great bags. I wondered who snagged the green Aura you definitely saved me some money as I have been wanting an Aura for ages. Looking forward to seeing the photo of the Aura.



Always happy to help my MM friends budget wisely!
I think today is the day i'll roll out Aura and photograph her. I'm iced in for the moment, so it's a good way of entertaining myself.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568485
> View attachment 3568486
> 
> 
> This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
> I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !



This color is stunning! You really captured it well. 

Your Demetra photos are also really great - the merinos colors are yummy.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Oh... I'm thinking about so many colors; black, taupe, dark taupe, royal blue, or chocolate. And this is only for Venezia. I'm also dreaming about ones in Merino (forest green is a must.  ), Vacchetta (Blue river is definitely on this list), and Pebble (I'm pretty sure my next bag will be burgundy.) I really really need to pin down my choices. I find Venezia to be the hardest to decide on color.



I need to nail down my own wishlist. It's tough!

One thing that I know will help is to get some swatches. I haven't actually requested any for awhile - but it makes all the difference for me if I am looking at anything outside of black. Plus it's fun to haul them around with me to really get a sense of different lighting conditions.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Nope, mine's a Sauro Tan.



Thanks for the inspiration, BTW.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> Long time no post!
> Life got in the way of checking in here for quite a while, but of course not in the way of adding some new members to my Massaccesi family.
> 
> From the BF sale I purchased a black venezia penelope messenger with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware, as well as a penelope midi in plum pebbled with the accessory leash and silver hardware. The first two photos were taken at night with indirect LED lighting together with my midi Minerva which has two new ring connectors for her shoulder strap. The last photo is in the (dim wintery) daylight by my office window - I thought this one did a good job of showing the texture of the venezia leather - it's smooth with just a subtle texture to the touch and has a nice sheen. It's also quite lightweight. The penelope messenger is a very comfortable and practical design to wear.
> 
> View attachment 3568262
> View attachment 3568263
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568266
> 
> 
> Now, OF COURSE I am hemming and hawing about the sale. I hadn't necessarily planned on another bag right now, but the river blue vachetta is winning me over, and I have been thinking about a new work tote. I'm thinking about ordering an Arianna in the river blue vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. In a way this just continues the theme of wintery colors - which I wear much of the time year-round. I was tempted by the brighter terracotta and dark violet merinos but am going to hold off, as I think I am drawn to the brighter colors in a slightly smaller bag.
> 
> I will get the beautiful forest green aura I snagged in the sample sale out from her sleeper bag soon to take a photo for reference.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Is the minerva a grey pebbled?   So hard to focus... like kid in candy shop!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I spray my handbags with Collonil Waterstop Spray when I first get them. I'm careful with my bags but am not paranoid about it. If I see normal wear and tear, I'll condition the bag with Cadillac leather lotion and re-spray with Collonil.
> 
> With the crystal pink merinos, I don't wear any dark denim or other dark clothes that would potentially transfer color. Merinos leather is durable, but any lighter color always requires greater care.


TenKrat thanks for the information on handbag protection. Do you have any MM Nubuck and how do you treat them?


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> I do not baby my crystal pink Demetra AT ALl and it has held up well. Have not worn it with dark denim yet.  I don't spray my bags either.


I think I might be brave enough to get a bag in Crystal Pink.. lol..I honestly like it the more I see pics of it...but in a smallish size! Now that I have the Zhoe and Daphne, I can envision either the two models in this colour.. guess I need to spray the handles /strap well though


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568476
> 
> View attachment 3568477
> View attachment 3568478
> 
> 
> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> View attachment 3568483
> 
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!



Bonnie these are lovely. The Demetra looks like a really comfy tote and such lovely colors. I also love the Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I am busy still deciding on what Aura to get and Sunflower Merino is one of the leathers that is on the short list including the plum and the jade. I like all of those colors. Thanks for posting these photos they are so much fun to look at.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I think I might be brave enough to get a bag in Crystal Pink.. lol..I honestly like it the more I see pics of it...but in a smallish size! Now that I have the Zhoe and Daphne, I can envision either the two models in this colour.. guess I need to spray the handles /strap well though


Bonnie when you have a chance can you photograph the Zhoe and the Daphne together please. I am curious to see the size difference as I thought the Daphne was much bigger than a Zhoe.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Is the minerva a grey pebbled?   So hard to focus... like kid in candy shop!


Yes she is! 
I got the gunmetal hardware (light - this is from when it was first available) and fuchsia lining. She is an awesome wear-everywhere bag. One note: this is the midi size and, just for me it's still on the larger size to wear on the shoulder in part because of the front pockets. They are a big part of why I like this style, but just wanted to note the relative scale.
The leather is really durable and the color is surprisingly deep. I highly recommend it as a neutral.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568485
> View attachment 3568486
> 
> 
> This is the Penelope messenger in Venezia Royal Blue . (Such a great colour with denim)
> I changed the strap into a removable one so I could use the bag as a larger pouch in another bag ! The Venezia is very light.. IMO a bit lighter than the Merino, very pliable, some shine in it and I can easily see this leather used in more structured bags. Since I just recieved this one and the Dark Taupe Penelope mes, I have borrowed them to my DILs to wear a bit and see how the develop !


Wow Bonnie I love the Penelope messenger in the Venezia royal blue. You are right it is such a great color. Smart to have a removable strap so you can use it as a pouch in another bag. I really like this leather.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I ended up ordering a crystal pink Merinos in the Midi Selene with silver hardware and silver lining.


Lenie that sounds fabulous. The more I see the crystal pink Merino the more I like the leather color. Of course midi Selene is one of my favorite MM bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Re: Minerva... She is Lovely  and for me my bag size tends to be smaller.  Selene midi is good (although bigger than I used to carry) and soulmate midi.   I have an Aphrodite but she just seems huge   I'm 5'2 and for me it's about the comfort and how I use them   So the pondering another Selene midi.  Maybe ivory beige nappa w marine lining or gray w fuschia.  I have my little samples out!

Sorry... Was typing on my phone and used no punctuation!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I LOVE your color selections. I always appreciate a bag collector who isn't afraid of color! [emoji4]


Belle that is so funny that you say that because when I first started buying MM bags when Marco started his own line I bought the pearl grey Aphrodite. The next MM bag style I decided to buy was a Zhoe and was having trouble deciding on what color leather. Of course I was looking at the more neutral shades and I was considering the taupe and the dark grey. I was also looking at the orange nappa leather but thought it was too bright and not versatile enough. A couple of the MM forum ladies convinced me that orange was a great color and would go with a lot of different outfits and colors. I eventually went with the orange nappa Zhoe and that was the big change for me. Since then I have bought a number of MM bright colored leathers and nubucks and love all the different colors instead of all the neutrals I used to buy. I bought an apple green Penelope and love it. Planning on getting a plum Aura. I am loving all the different vibrant leather choices that Marco provides.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I really restrained myself into only one bag.. lol. The merino  Forest green Demetra! I did think of another Selene, but I have now a bunch of new bags, so I need to have these out a bit!!!


Bonnie that sounds really nice. I love the Forest green merino I think it will make a fabulous Demetra.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!


Love all your happy bags, Bonnie!  I still love color bags but in a small size.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> TenKrat thanks for the information on handbag protection. Do you have any MM Nubuck and how do you treat them?


D, you're welcome!  I don't have any Nubuck.  It's pretty but the care required puts me off.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Bonnie when you have a chance can you photograph the Zhoe and the Daphne together please. I am curious to see the size difference as I thought the Daphne was much bigger than a Zhoe.


I think I posted a comparison pic in the references thread. Capacity-wise, Daphne and Zhoe are about the same.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also am really wanting an ivory beige nappa midi selene zip. But, what I really want is beige, not ivory beige. The perfect beige is missing in my collection. I also want my beige bag to be slightly structured. 

There is no beige right now being offered unfortunately.

However, I did decide to get another blue bag! I'm a sucker for blue leather. This will be my third blue MM. I will be getting a celeste athene (they have enough for one more bag! Yay!) Arianna with open side slip pockets and an angel tassel on the zipper pull. Gold hardware and silver lining. Matching flora with extra card slots as my wallet, if they have enough of it for that. 

Earlier someone asked black vacchetta vs river and I said I could not choose. I change my mind, I think the black is even more special because I normally hate black leather and find it completely devoid of interest but the black vachetta's inky saturation is just anything but boring. My midi divina is my perfect black bag, and I love the leather despite typically being totally turned off by black leathers relative to other tones, so it's saying something.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also am really wanting an ivory beige nappa midi selene zip. But, what I really want is beige, not ivory beige. The perfect beige is missing in my collection. I also want my beige bag to be slightly structured.
> 
> There is no beige right now being offered unfortunately.
> 
> However, I did decide to get another blue bag! I'm a sucker for blue leather. This will be my third blue MM. I will be getting a celeste athene (they have enough for one more bag! Yay!) Arianna with open side slip pockets and an angel tassel on the zipper pull. Gold hardware and silver lining. Matching flora with extra card slots as my wallet, if they have enough of it for that.
> 
> Earlier someone asked black vacchetta vs river and I said I could not choose. I change my mind, I think the black is even more special because I normally hate black leather and find it completely devoid of interest but the black vachetta's inky saturation is just anything but boring. My midi divina is my perfect black bag, and I love the leather despite typically being totally turned off by black leathers relative to other tones, so it's saying something.


Hopeless Bag Girl,  My very, very favorite in the world is the celeste athene. You  will love it.  I too am looking at the ivory beige (but not totally in love)  or gray but I want it perfect, and I'm not sure that I like the pebbled well enough.  BUT.... A Black Vachetta Selene Midi?  However I was trying to justify this by saying it was for summer... But then I will want the Summer colors when they come out.  Back to playing with Samples... I should be packing! Yikes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Black vaccheta midi selene would be absolutely classic year round do it all perfection. 20% is awesome. Just do it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm debating over whether to upgrade the strap to bling (zhoe style) or even the handles to blingier ones .... I love bling on my bag but when I saw Odebdo 's angelica it didn't have much hardware  but did not need it because the leather is so special that it stands alone just fine. Dilemmas....,


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel just think of how good your black sandals go with your summer clothes and a black purse with fun pop of color in the lining will be a great accent to your outfits and black is really practical from a wear and tear point of view. If the corners start to lose dye and fade, you can get black leather polish or leather spray paint or whatever and touch up those little spots so easily so the bag looks brand new again. I love colored leathers but when the edges get faded there's not much I can do to replenish the color saturation. Black is a special case and in that way an excellent investment!

I am such an enabler.


----------



## clu0984

Got a full size Selene in mahogany vachetta with exterior pocket and cappuccino lining.  Was going to have magnetic snap replaced with zipper but then thought it may affect shape of the bag


----------



## dcooney4

clu0984 said:


> Got a full size Selene in mahogany vachetta with exterior pocket and cappuccino lining.  Was going to have magnetic snap replaced with zipper but then thought it may affect shape of the bag


It sounds wonderful! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Got a full size Selene in mahogany vachetta with exterior pocket and cappuccino lining.  Was going to have magnetic snap replaced with zipper but then thought it may affect shape of the bag


Clu this sounds like a great choice. I love the mahogany with the cappuccino lining what a lovely combination. Looking forward to seeing it when it arrives.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Belle that is so funny that you say that because when I first started buying MM bags when Marco started his own line I bought the pearl grey Aphrodite. The next MM bag style I decided to buy was a Zhoe and was having trouble deciding on what color leather. Of course I was looking at the more neutral shades and I was considering the taupe and the dark grey. I was also looking at the orange nappa leather but thought it was too bright and not versatile enough. A couple of the MM forum ladies convinced me that orange was a great color and would go with a lot of different outfits and colors. I eventually went with the orange nappa Zhoe and that was the big change for me. Since then I have bought a number of MM bright colored leathers and nubucks and love all the different colors instead of all the neutrals I used to buy. I bought an apple green Penelope and love it. Planning on getting a plum Aura. I am loving all the different vibrant leather choices that Marco provides.



Yes! Fantastic! Life is too short to pick safe color choices. If neutral is something you love, then go for it, but don't shy away from something you love! If you haven't posted a family pic already, I would love to see your rainbow collection sometime (:


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> The ring connectors are from Massaccesi! One of the original rings in my bag broke so they just sent me replacements along with my BF order. They were very easy to attach.
> 
> One other aource for ring connectors, as well as a bunch of other helpful stuff, is Mautto.com http://www.mautto.com/
> I am not sure of the color match with MM hardware outside of silver - which should be a reasonable option.


Thanks for the info.  Next time I have an order from MM, I will inquire about this.  Thanks for the link on Mautto!


----------



## pdxhb

Introducing Aura in Forest Merinos - shown here next to my Daphnes in Navy Pebbled, and Crystal Pink. I am working on getting the strap to relax so that it doesn't have the bend from the previous setting. You can tell that I carry the Navy Daphne all the time - she is quite smooshed; any of the light spots on the edges are just from the lighting, the leather looks like new in spite of how often I carry her. One thought I have had is whether a different nappa leather on the handles might be a good idea for a little more durability there - it's the one place I see creasing that isn't as pleasing as the smoosh in the body of the bag. Or maybe a whole bag in vachetta. 

The last couple of photos include a look at Aura next to a Phoebe, chain strap not attached, in Jade Pebbled, as well as an interior shot of Navy Daphne with the small organizer inside next to Penelope Midi (my wallet is in my Penelope Messenger, but is usually in the center section of the organizer). It all fits, but I wouldn't do this if I were pulling the Penelope Midi in and out of my bag all day; it's more a way of keeping myself organized and facilitating bag changes. Phoebe is an awesome little clutch with her strap removed.


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the info.  Next time I have an order from MM, I will inquire about this.  Thanks for the link on Mautto!


I will be interested to see what you come up with on your next order!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Everyone's new bags are so beautiful! And your sale orders all sound gorgeous!

I am considering a Selene for the sale but cannot decide on leather so it will either be a last minute submission or I will skip it. I also have my eye on another bag so I'm having trouble making up my mind.


----------



## Odebdo

I caved for the sale....terra cotta merinos midi Selene and a Navy pebbled Arianna!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also am really wanting an ivory beige nappa midi selene zip. But, what I really want is beige, not ivory beige. The perfect beige is missing in my collection. I also want my beige bag to be slightly structured.
> 
> There is no beige right now being offered unfortunately.
> 
> However, I did decide to get another blue bag! I'm a sucker for blue leather. This will be my third blue MM. I will be getting a celeste athene (they have enough for one more bag! Yay!) Arianna with open side slip pockets and an angel tassel on the zipper pull. Gold hardware and silver lining. Matching flora with extra card slots as my wallet, if they have enough of it for that.
> 
> Earlier someone asked black vacchetta vs river and I said I could not choose. I change my mind, I think the black is even more special because I normally hate black leather and find it completely devoid of interest but the black vachetta's inky saturation is just anything but boring. My midi divina is my perfect black bag, and I love the leather despite typically being totally turned off by black leathers relative to other tones, so it's saying something.



I am glad I didn't know about there being enough Celeste Athene for a full sized bag, I would have been so tempted! HBG I will enjoy admiring yours when you get it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok - did it - ordered Midi Selene in Green Venezia with pale gold hardware and standard lining. Thanks, Bonnie for doing a great job selling the Venezia! [emoji6]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Introducing Aura in Forest Merinos - shown here next to my Daphnes in Navy Pebbled, and Crystal Pink. I am working on getting the strap to relax so that it doesn't have the bend from the previous setting. You can tell that I carry the Navy Daphne all the time - she is quite smooshed; any of the light spots on the edges are just from the lighting, the leather looks like new in spite of how often I carry her. One thought I have had is whether a different nappa leather on the handles might be a good idea for a little more durability there - it's the one place I see creasing that isn't as pleasing as the smoosh in the body of the bag. Or maybe a whole bag in vachetta.
> 
> The last couple of photos include a look at Aura next to a Phoebe, chain strap not attached, in Jade Pebbled, as well as an interior shot of Navy Daphne with the small organizer inside next to Penelope Midi (my wallet is in my Penelope Messenger, but is usually in the center section of the organizer). It all fits, but I wouldn't do this if I were pulling the Penelope Midi in and out of my bag all day; it's more a way of keeping myself organized and facilitating bag changes. Phoebe is an awesome little clutch with her strap removed.
> 
> View attachment 3569136
> View attachment 3569137
> View attachment 3569138
> View attachment 3569139
> View attachment 3569140
> View attachment 3569141



Thank you for all the lovely photo. I need forest green in my life! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]  And I'll definitely request the swatches. The more I look at your Aura, the more I know I've made the right decision. I just can't wait for my order to arrive.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Thank you for all the lovely photo. I need forest green in my life! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]  And I'll definitely request the swatches. The more I look at your Aura, the more I know I've made the right decision. I just can't wait for my order to arrive.


Can't wait to see your selections!
I'm a huge fan of the swatch process - and emailing Colette to discuss color / leather selection is always awesome and enlightening.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Introducing Aura in Forest Merinos - shown here next to my Daphnes in Navy Pebbled, and Crystal Pink. I am working on getting the strap to relax so that it doesn't have the bend from the previous setting. You can tell that I carry the Navy Daphne all the time - she is quite smooshed; any of the light spots on the edges are just from the lighting, the leather looks like new in spite of how often I carry her. One thought I have had is whether a different nappa leather on the handles might be a good idea for a little more durability there - it's the one place I see creasing that isn't as pleasing as the smoosh in the body of the bag. Or maybe a whole bag in vachetta.
> 
> The last couple of photos include a look at Aura next to a Phoebe, chain strap not attached, in Jade Pebbled, as well as an interior shot of Navy Daphne with the small organizer inside next to Penelope Midi (my wallet is in my Penelope Messenger, but is usually in the center section of the organizer). It all fits, but I wouldn't do this if I were pulling the Penelope Midi in and out of my bag all day; it's more a way of keeping myself organized and facilitating bag changes. Phoebe is an awesome little clutch with her strap removed.


Lovely lovely bags!!
I echo your comment on the handles of the Daphne.  I have the same navy pebbled bag, although I asked mine to have extra backing for more structure. The handles have developed creases just from storage! Give the bag an old worn feeling because of the handles.  Probably better to order the rolled handles?


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Lovely lovely bags!!
> I echo your comment on the handles of the Daphne.  I have the same navy pebbled bag, although I asked mine to have extra backing for more structure. The handles have developed creases just from storage! Give the bag an old worn feeling because of the handles.  Probably better to order the rolled handles?


That's what I have been thinking - plus I really like the look of rolled handles.
Your idea to add more backing is really good. If I end up with another one, I'll remember to request that, too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm really tempted to go for a selene midi zip in nappa with extra backing and zip closure and cross body strap. SO TEMPTED.  If they had the cappuccino nappa that would be close enough for my needed beige satchel and I would do that.  

As for colors vs neutrals.... I think colorful splash bags are great, especially if you are wearing a not very loud outfit.  I just have such bold colors in my closet! I look awful without a pop of color jeweled tone near my face, so that is what I go for 99 % of the time.  Occasionally a white or black top but that is pretty rare.  And many of mine are prints.  So.... usually my outfit looks best with a toned down bag otherwise I look like I am going on a cruise holiday.  And since I hate changing my bag daily (bi-weekly max!), it is so much more convenient to have a neutral toned bag that I like.

However, I LOVE COLOR!  So colorful bags make my heart sing most,usually.....  The one glorious overlap, in my opinion, is blue.  Nearly all shades of blue qualify as a neutral in my book.  I guess it's because we are on a blue planet with a blue sky and blue certainly is the most dominant color in our world so, it just strikes me as qualifying as a neutral unless it's in a particularly vivid shade, and even then it seems to go with everything in my wardrobe, but certain electric shades are not my cup of tea in the dreariest winter months where I live, they just jar my senses.  

So, does my celeste blue Athene bag count as a neutral or a color?  I think it definitely crosses over into color pop land, but I will have to actually see it in person to decide whether I will carry it before April or not.  My darkest bags will not get ANY love after spring arrives and before October, so they really deserve to get the most love right now and for the next couple of months, so I cannot shelve them in favor of a beautiful new spring/summer lovely just yet.  I love lighter and metallic shades of leather sooooo much that I have a closet full of them.  

Speaking of light leather colors, I do not know why I am so scared of the ivory beige nappa, I have bags in as light colors, untreated, that I carry without fear, so why would that one bug me?   I don't actually think that's the problem, the problem is that my collection has an ivory bag but not a beige one and I am just uncomfortable settling for close but not quite what I need.  I also don't need a vibrant blue bag but that celeste athene is special and almost gone so I am going with my heart on that one and I already know there will be no regrets!

And with the Arianna I think I am going to keep rolled handles as is, they likely hold up better over the long haul than flatter ones, and look very elegant anyways, and do have a tiny bit of hardware attachments.  The cross body strap also has a bit of exterior bling so I will not swap it for the blingier one, but only because of the sheen of the athene leather and how it needs no adornment (that rhymed!).  If I would get it in a matte, I would probably bling it out.  That's just me and my hardware fetish.  

I commented to a couple of you on Pinterest by the way, I am RelentlessMommy on there.  I have an idea, since some of you are already doing bag browsing and posting on Pinterest (on Collette's board and otherwise), why don't we start a board on Pinterest for posting bags of our own that we aren't using to trade with each other (or just buy/sell for regular old money)....?  I only have 3 (soon 4!) so I'm not offering a thing for sale myself just yet, but those of you who have been buying for a couple of years now might have a few things that just did not work out that you aren't interested in putting on ebay but might enjoy knowing went to a fellow TPFer who would love it very much?  Just an idea, for those of you who don't do FB (me neither!  I have a bare bones profile strictly for 2 groups that I just can't not be a part of that only exist there, and I use FB very begrudgingly for those two groups but otherwise I avoid it entirely).  

So, anyway, my monday morning post should wrap up with my saying, I really really wanna order a zipped crossbody midi selene in beige nappa but since that option does not exist (nude pebbled would be closest and that leather slouches too much for me), and anything 'close but not quite' would irritate me because it would not cross an item off my 'need list' , no matter how great it is, (clearly my need for the perfect beige bag is very serious and intense, about as pressing as that perfect black bag that I just received and that has relieved my mind so much!) so that is off the table.  But the celeste athene Arianna is going to be so great!  I just know it.  And I want to do a matching flora too but I do not know if there will be enough leather left for it, I am waiting to hear about that before I finalize my order (since she did not know, she's extending my time to order with sale price until we hear back from the factory about it).  In the meantime, those of you with Ariannas and floras, riddle me this> worth it for the lining upgrade?  Does the flora even open up enough to see the lining color very well?  I thought it might help me fall in love with flora as wallet to have happy color inside.  Not sure.  Those of you who use flora as wallet but have traditionally used a continental wallet with lots of card slots, are you happy with it or have you gone back to regular big wallet that opens wide with lotsa slots?  Thanks in advance!  

I have never been into the Arianna before but now that it is my answer to a celeste athene bag that stands up on its own at this lovely sale price, I am getting excited about it.  Also with an angel tassel on the zipper pull and side pockets, in my minds eye it starts to look really great and just my thing.  Funny how a style can do nothing for you but then when you think of a small tweak or in a leather that grabs your heart it suddenly IS THE Bag for you. Yay!


----------



## dcooney4

pdxhb said:


> Introducing Aura in Forest Merinos - shown here next to my Daphnes in Navy Pebbled, and Crystal Pink. I am working on getting the strap to relax so that it doesn't have the bend from the previous setting. You can tell that I carry the Navy Daphne all the time - she is quite smooshed; any of the light spots on the edges are just from the lighting, the leather looks like new in spite of how often I carry her. One thought I have had is whether a different nappa leather on the handles might be a good idea for a little more durability there - it's the one place I see creasing that isn't as pleasing as the smoosh in the body of the bag. Or maybe a whole bag in vachetta.
> 
> The last couple of photos include a look at Aura next to a Phoebe, chain strap not attached, in Jade Pebbled, as well as an interior shot of Navy Daphne with the small organizer inside next to Penelope Midi (my wallet is in my Penelope Messenger, but is usually in the center section of the organizer). It all fits, but I wouldn't do this if I were pulling the Penelope Midi in and out of my bag all day; it's more a way of keeping myself organized and facilitating bag changes. Phoebe is an awesome little clutch with her strap removed.
> 
> View attachment 3569136
> View attachment 3569137
> View attachment 3569138
> View attachment 3569139
> View attachment 3569140
> View attachment 3569141


Your bags are stunning. Could you remove the strap and lay some heavy books on it for a few days to get the kink out?


----------



## pdxhb

dcooney4 said:


> Your bags are stunning. Could you remove the strap and lay some heavy books on it for a few days to get the kink out?


That's just what I was thinking! I figure that the leather should mellow out after a couple of days. The weather is so terrible here (this winter is driving me nuts!) that I am not going to wear her for another week or more anyway, so I am _technically_ not in a rush.


----------



## dcooney4

I feel like a little kid I am so excited for my new bag. I chose the colors I did because I love the LV Neverfull in damier ebene but the narrow dark brown straps hurt my shoulder. This is the best of both worlds. I get gorgeous leather in dark brown with a beautiful red lining , gold hardware , a better strap drop and it flies under the radar so I can wear it almost anywhere.


----------



## Shelby33

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568476
> 
> View attachment 3568477
> View attachment 3568478
> 
> 
> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> View attachment 3568483
> 
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!


I really love these bags, they look so soft and I am SO tired of structured bags.  There really arent any bags out there like these...I'd love to own one someday!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie when you have a chance can you photograph the Zhoe and the Daphne together please. I am curious to see the size difference as I thought the Daphne was much bigger than a Zhoe.


Di, I don't have Zhoe at home right now, but I compared the Daphne with a LMM .. very much alike only Daphne is aroun one inch taller and structured. But the Zhoe can hold similar contents as Daphne. Actually I envisioned the Daphne much larger, but not! I like this one, though I will request a longer zipper in order to open the bag full up, like what I did with BE Charm me..if this rings a bell ..


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Love all your happy bags, Bonnie!  I still love color bags but in a small size.


Lol.. and I have gone to having colourful larger bags.. and having more structured smaller bags in neutral colours!!


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb! What a wonderful bunch  of bags!! The Crystal pink is gorgeous! And so are the Forest Green and the Blue !! I just recieved  the Daphne and I really like this model in spite my lust for medium/ large bags! Congratulatins with your lovlies!


----------



## bonniekir

Shelby33 said:


> I really love these bags, they look so soft and I am SO tired of structured bags.  There really arent any bags out there like these...I'd love to own one someday!


Thank you! You are so right! It is not so easy to find bespoke top quality bags .. and in this pricerange 
As well a huge range of models and leatherchoises anywhere!! Drop in anytime and I am sure you will find answers to your questions!!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3568476
> 
> View attachment 3568477
> View attachment 3568478
> 
> 
> Pics of my Demetras w external pocket in Orange, Deep Violet and Cameo Rose Merinos
> View attachment 3568483
> 
> 
> This is my sales bag a Daphne in Sunflower Merino. I usually don't wear smallish bags, but this one as well as the Zhoe I like!


I keep coming back to this post - the colors you captured really are amazing. And I am starting to fall in love with the external pocket version of this bag.
Do the handles work on the shoulder for you? The small drop is what has made me hesitate so far, as I usually need a 10" drop to really make a tote work out - but maybe I am short-changing the flexibility of the cross body strap? Interested to hear what you think.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> pdxhb! What a wonderful bunch  of bags!! The Crystal pink is gorgeous! And so are the Forest Green and the Blue !! I just recieved  the Daphne and I really like this model in spite my lust for medium/ large bags! Congratulatins with your lovlies!


Thanks!! I am quite taken with Daphne - she holds more than you'd think at first glance.


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok - did it - ordered Midi Selene in Green Venezia with pale gold hardware and standard lining. Thanks, Bonnie for doing a great job selling the Venezia! [emoji6]


OMG!! *whispering* I hope you like it .. or else I'll move to Ulan Bator, where you can't find me!!


----------



## bonniekir

Actually I dont carry bags with two handles on my shoulders, because they will slip off! I just tried the handles over my thick wintercoat and they just fit! I always use the strap on shoulders or crossbody..IMO the external pocket is a must! I can put my glasses, keys, etc in it while shopping and I dont need to empty the bag to get hold of them later!


pdxhb said:


> I keep coming back to this post - the colors you captured really are amazing. And I am starting to fall in love with the external pocket version of this bag.
> Do the handles work on the shoulder for you? The small drop is what has made me hesitate so far, as I usually need a 10" drop to really make a tote work out - but maybe I am short-changing the flexibility of the cross body strap? Interested to hear what you think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> OMG!! *whispering* I hope you like it .. or else I'll move to Ulan Bator, where you can't find me!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coastal jewel

No pressure Bonnie!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm really tempted to go for a selene midi zip in nappa with extra backing and zip closure and cross body strap. SO TEMPTED.  If they had the cappuccino nappa that would be close enough for my needed beige satchel and I would do that.
> 
> As for colors vs neutrals.... I think colorful splash bags are great, especially if you are wearing a not very loud outfit.  I just have such bold colors in my closet! I look awful without a pop of color jeweled tone near my face, so that is what I go for 99 % of the time.  Occasionally a white or black top but that is pretty rare.  And many of mine are prints.  So.... usually my outfit looks best with a toned down bag otherwise I look like I am going on a cruise holiday.  And since I hate changing my bag daily (bi-weekly max!), it is so much more convenient to have a neutral toned bag that I like.
> 
> However, I LOVE COLOR!  So colorful bags make my heart sing most,usually.....  The one glorious overlap, in my opinion, is blue.  Nearly all shades of blue qualify as a neutral in my book.  I guess it's because we are on a blue planet with a blue sky and blue certainly is the most dominant color in our world so, it just strikes me as qualifying as a neutral unless it's in a particularly vivid shade, and even then it seems to go with everything in my wardrobe, but certain electric shades are not my cup of tea in the dreariest winter months where I live, they just jar my senses.
> 
> So, does my celeste blue Athene bag count as a neutral or a color?  I think it definitely crosses over into color pop land, but I will have to actually see it in person to decide whether I will carry it before April or not.  My darkest bags will not get ANY love after spring arrives and before October, so they really deserve to get the most love right now and for the next couple of months, so I cannot shelve them in favor of a beautiful new spring/summer lovely just yet.  I love lighter and metallic shades of leather sooooo much that I have a closet full of them.
> 
> Speaking of light leather colors, I do not know why I am so scared of the ivory beige nappa, I have bags in as light colors, untreated, that I carry without fear, so why would that one bug me?   I don't actually think that's the problem, the problem is that my collection has an ivory bag but not a beige one and I am just uncomfortable settling for close but not quite what I need.  I also don't need a vibrant blue bag but that celeste athene is special and almost gone so I am going with my heart on that one and I already know there will be no regrets!
> 
> And with the Arianna I think I am going to keep rolled handles as is, they likely hold up better over the long haul than flatter ones, and look very elegant anyways, and do have a tiny bit of hardware attachments.  The cross body strap also has a bit of exterior bling so I will not swap it for the blingier one, but only because of the sheen of the athene leather and how it needs no adornment (that rhymed!).  If I would get it in a matte, I would probably bling it out.  That's just me and my hardware fetish.
> 
> I commented to a couple of you on Pinterest by the way, I am RelentlessMommy on there.  I have an idea, since some of you are already doing bag browsing and posting on Pinterest (on Collette's board and otherwise), why don't we start a board on Pinterest for posting bags of our own that we aren't using to trade with each other (or just buy/sell for regular old money)....?  I only have 3 (soon 4!) so I'm not offering a thing for sale myself just yet, but those of you who have been buying for a couple of years now might have a few things that just did not work out that you aren't interested in putting on ebay but might enjoy knowing went to a fellow TPFer who would love it very much?  Just an idea, for those of you who don't do FB (me neither!  I have a bare bones profile strictly for 2 groups that I just can't not be a part of that only exist there, and I use FB very begrudgingly for those two groups but otherwise I avoid it entirely).
> 
> So, anyway, my monday morning post should wrap up with my saying, I really really wanna order a zipped crossbody midi selene in beige nappa but since that option does not exist (nude pebbled would be closest and that leather slouches too much for me), and anything 'close but not quite' would irritate me because it would not cross an item off my 'need list' , no matter how great it is, (clearly my need for the perfect beige bag is very serious and intense, about as pressing as that perfect black bag that I just received and that has relieved my mind so much!) so that is off the table.  But the celeste athene Arianna is going to be so great!  I just know it.  And I want to do a matching flora too but I do not know if there will be enough leather left for it, I am waiting to hear about that before I finalize my order (since she did not know, she's extending my time to order with sale price until we hear back from the factory about it).  In the meantime, those of you with Ariannas and floras, riddle me this> worth it for the lining upgrade?  Does the flora even open up enough to see the lining color very well?  I thought it might help me fall in love with flora as wallet to have happy color inside.  Not sure.  Those of you who use flora as wallet but have traditionally used a continental wallet with lots of card slots, are you happy with it or have you gone back to regular that opens wide with lotsa slots?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> I have never been into the Arianna before but now that it is my answer to a celeste athene bag that stands up on its own at this lovely sale price, I am getting excited about it.  Also with an angel tassel on the zipper pull and side pockets, in my minds eye it starts to look really great and just my thing.  Funny how a style can do nothing for you but then when you think of a small tweak or in a leather that grabs your heart it suddenly IS THE Bag for you. Yay!



Hopeless Bag


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hopeless...  A tassell cures everything!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Hopeless...  A tassell cures everything!



It really does!!! I'm such a busy/blingy bag person but I am really hooked on the quality of MM!  
I'm obviously coming around to my need to have lots of details and hardware in favor of classic and simplicity suddenly the idea of a river blue vachetta angelica sounds divine! Maybe with a tassel though.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So... Up all night with a red eye flight... Plenty of time to play with my dream list.  I want to know about angel midi. It looks highly organizational...  Thoughts?  

I have my Port pennie messenger packed for her maiden voyage, with selene midi celeste athene with me now.  Merry Christmas to me..

And taupe?  Maybe taupe or just go for the ivory beige? Or Black or wait for what ever MM will dream up for the spring?  Night owls chime in...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm a morning owl in 8am class. But I'll play!
Angel midi is great! My first MM! I think it would be great in absolutely any leather, really depends on your leather & color preferences and what holes may exist in your collection. Details?


----------



## Coastal jewel

So hard sometimes sight unseen.  I love the size of selene midi... BUT Arienna might fit the bill, too!   Right now (at this moment in time) im leaning neutral. Half the fun is looking at the pics... Ive downloaded the blog so i can do more "research" on the flight.  Go to sleep Hopeless!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's 9:45am and I'm sitting in a lecture so I better not sleep!

You don't have a selene midi?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's 9:45am and* I'm sitting in a lecture so I better not sleep*!
> 
> You don't have a selene midi?


This is me during boring meetings!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Math lecture #1 done, off to lecture # 2.
I wanted to take my midi divina today but because of car trouble I needed to take the bus so I used a nylon backpack. Got sprayed with gray slush on the curb all the way up to my hip so I was glad my midi divina was safe at home and away from the mess of the street. Then again that black vaccheta would wipe clean no problem I'm sure. Still, when walking distances, an ergonomic backpack makes sense sometimes. When I drive it's shoulder bag all the way!!

Coastal jewel I'm so dense asking you if you had a selene midi. I can't multitask. Of course your celeste athene that you just said you were using this moment that you just shared last week. Duh! 

Yes it's an absolutely great bag and with zippered closure and crossbody strap in taupe nappa with extra backing  I think it would be a great satchel! In case you want my opinion.  light fuschia lining. Not that I've thought much about this......!


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm really tempted to go for a selene midi zip in nappa with extra backing and zip closure and cross body strap. SO TEMPTED.  If they had the cappuccino nappa that would be close enough for my needed beige satchel and I would do that.
> 
> As for colors vs neutrals.... I think colorful splash bags are great, especially if you are wearing a not very loud outfit.  I just have such bold colors in my closet! I look awful without a pop of color jeweled tone near my face, so that is what I go for 99 % of the time.  Occasionally a white or black top but that is pretty rare.  And many of mine are prints.  So.... usually my outfit looks best with a toned down bag otherwise I look like I am going on a cruise holiday.  And since I hate changing my bag daily (bi-weekly max!), it is so much more convenient to have a neutral toned bag that I like.
> 
> However, I LOVE COLOR!  So colorful bags make my heart sing most,usually.....  The one glorious overlap, in my opinion, is blue.  Nearly all shades of blue qualify as a neutral in my book.  I guess it's because we are on a blue planet with a blue sky and blue certainly is the most dominant color in our world so, it just strikes me as qualifying as a neutral unless it's in a particularly vivid shade, and even then it seems to go with everything in my wardrobe, but certain electric shades are not my cup of tea in the dreariest winter months where I live, they just jar my senses.
> 
> So, does my celeste blue Athene bag count as a neutral or a color?  I think it definitely crosses over into color pop land, but I will have to actually see it in person to decide whether I will carry it before April or not.  My darkest bags will not get ANY love after spring arrives and before October, so they really deserve to get the most love right now and for the next couple of months, so I cannot shelve them in favor of a beautiful new spring/summer lovely just yet.  I love lighter and metallic shades of leather sooooo much that I have a closet full of them.
> 
> Speaking of light leather colors, I do not know why I am so scared of the ivory beige nappa, I have bags in as light colors, untreated, that I carry without fear, so why would that one bug me?   I don't actually think that's the problem, the problem is that my collection has an ivory bag but not a beige one and I am just uncomfortable settling for close but not quite what I need.  I also don't need a vibrant blue bag but that celeste athene is special and almost gone so I am going with my heart on that one and I already know there will be no regrets!
> 
> And with the Arianna I think I am going to keep rolled handles as is, they likely hold up better over the long haul than flatter ones, and look very elegant anyways, and do have a tiny bit of hardware attachments.  The cross body strap also has a bit of exterior bling so I will not swap it for the blingier one, but only because of the sheen of the athene leather and how it needs no adornment (that rhymed!).  If I would get it in a matte, I would probably bling it out.  That's just me and my hardware fetish.
> 
> I commented to a couple of you on Pinterest by the way, I am RelentlessMommy on there.  I have an idea, since some of you are already doing bag browsing and posting on Pinterest (on Collette's board and otherwise), why don't we start a board on Pinterest for posting bags of our own that we aren't using to trade with each other (or just buy/sell for regular old money)....?  I only have 3 (soon 4!) so I'm not offering a thing for sale myself just yet, but those of you who have been buying for a couple of years now might have a few things that just did not work out that you aren't interested in putting on ebay but might enjoy knowing went to a fellow TPFer who would love it very much?  Just an idea, for those of you who don't do FB (me neither!  I have a bare bones profile strictly for 2 groups that I just can't not be a part of that only exist there, and I use FB very begrudgingly for those two groups but otherwise I avoid it entirely).
> 
> So, anyway, my monday morning post should wrap up with my saying, I really really wanna order a zipped crossbody midi selene in beige nappa but since that option does not exist (nude pebbled would be closest and that leather slouches too much for me), and anything 'close but not quite' would irritate me because it would not cross an item off my 'need list' , no matter how great it is, (clearly my need for the perfect beige bag is very serious and intense, about as pressing as that perfect black bag that I just received and that has relieved my mind so much!) so that is off the table.  But the celeste athene Arianna is going to be so great!  I just know it.  And I want to do a matching flora too but I do not know if there will be enough leather left for it, I am waiting to hear about that before I finalize my order (since she did not know, she's extending my time to order with sale price until we hear back from the factory about it).  In the meantime, those of you with Ariannas and floras, riddle me this> worth it for the lining upgrade?  Does the flora even open up enough to see the lining color very well?  I thought it might help me fall in love with flora as wallet to have happy color inside.  Not sure.  Those of you who use flora as wallet but have traditionally used a continental wallet with lots of card slots, are you happy with it or have you gone back to regular big wallet that opens wide with lotsa slots?  Thanks in advance!
> 
> I have never been into the Arianna before but now that it is my answer to a celeste athene bag that stands up on its own at this lovely sale price, I am getting excited about it.  Also with an angel tassel on the zipper pull and side pockets, in my minds eye it starts to look really great and just my thing.  Funny how a style can do nothing for you but then when you think of a small tweak or in a leather that grabs your heart it suddenly IS THE Bag for you. Yay!



Celeste Athene Blue can be considered a neutral for sure! Actually an all year colour IMO. And with the zipper pull and tassel the bling is covered  I truely like this model, so hopefully you will as well.
 The lining in Flora will show when you open the bag..I just checked.
Sometimes I use the Flora as a wallet, mostly when I forget to take out my cards, but generally my few wallets are unused..simply because I slip these little bags in my larger ones,  and I am not the type to carry little pouches other than one in my bags or simply a card holder!
Looking forward to see this beauty!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am looking forward to having an athene Arianna!!
I am going to skip the small bags this time, as the modifications involved on just the Arianna almost added up to my comfort level of €400 ceiling per order, even with the sale price. I had thought there would be room for a flora and stay under that amount but there wasn't so I stayed disciplined! 
But I think my next order, probably at valentine's day, will be ONLY little bags, probably 3 of them. Or then one angelica! But probably not because I think there is not a leather right now I truly need in another full size bag. I'm thinking that when the new leathers come out that may change.
I need a camel beige so bad! And I would love a vachetta similar to river blue but in a super dark, rich emerald green. Otherwise I think it's little bags in bright colors next.....


----------



## Coastal jewel

Well you all are hours ahead of me.. Just flew into Atlanta and one more flight. And one more thing on leathers.   My black Merinos and the africas take my "use" patterns very well.  Celeste Athena might need a little more care, but she seems to breaking in well.  

Hopeless. I like the idea of the color pop on smaller items.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thanks!! I am quite taken with Daphne - she holds more than you'd think at first glance.


I really like the Daphne now that I am seeing it more and more in photos on the forum. I thought it was much larger than it actually is. I also really like the pink leather the more I see it.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> OMG!! *whispering* I hope you like it .. or else I'll move to Ulan Bator, where you can't find me!!


Bonnie you did quite a job on the Venezia leather. I am also looking at that leather now. I think your photos really captured it beautifully. I think the midi Selene in that leather will be stunning.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am looking forward to having an athene Arianna!!
> I am going to skip the small bags this time, as the modifications involved on just the Arianna almost added up to my comfort level of €400 ceiling per order, even with the sale price. I had thought there would be room for a flora and stay under that amount but there wasn't so I stayed disciplined!
> But I think my next order, probably at valentine's day, will be ONLY little bags, probably 3 of them. Or then one angelica! But probably not because I think there is not a leather right now I truly need in another full size bag. I'm thinking that when the new leathers come out that may change.
> I need a camel beige so bad! And I would love a vachetta similar to river blue but in a super dark, rich emerald green. Otherwise I think it's little bags in bright colors next.....



Have you thought about iced taupe africa? I have Arianna in this and it is gorgeous beige!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I really like the Daphne now that I am seeing it more and more in photos on the forum. I thought it was much larger than it actually is. I also really like the pink leather the more I see it.


Daphne is a really useful shape and size. I think the style transitions really well between a weekday and the weekend/evening out. 
And crystal pink merinos is a gorgeous color - just enough warmth to be non-beige but extremely subtle at the same time.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I really like the Daphne now that I am seeing it more and more in photos on the forum. I thought it was much larger than it actually is. I also really like the pink leather the more I see it.


I think the Daphne is in the small to medium size in terms of what it can hold.  Although I would say that the opening feels smaller because the 2 magnets on the sides pull the zipper ends (to keep them from not flying).


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie you did quite a job on the Venezia leather. I am also looking at that leather now. I think your photos really captured it beautifully. I think the midi Selene in that leather will be stunning.


Lol.. and I just recieved the Venezia.. so, as I mentioned earlier I have absolutly no idea how it is going to wear? Could be it relaxes and becomes softer? Or hold the little hold it has naturally? Time will tell. I like it is light to carry, has this glossy/ shiny look and is different from what I used to wear! Oh yes, I was so tempted to get a Selene midi too! But I do have several new bags that needs to be worn at first.. and I will see the development of the Venezia !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Odebdo said:


> Have you thought about iced taupe africa? I have Arianna in this and it is gorgeous beige!



Yes that's a good idea. I do already have a metallic beige bag though so I've been specifically craving a luxe matte look for a warm beige.


----------



## dcooney4

How long does it usually take to get to the states once they send you a shipping notice?


----------



## Odebdo

dcooney4 said:


> How long does it usually take to get to the states once they send you a shipping notice?



It totally depends....sometimes I have had the luck of my box arriving 3-4 days after this shipping notice, and i have waited over 2 weeks as well...a lot depends on how quickly customs is moving things....once you get your shipping notification, I take that number and put it in on the USPS website and ask for email updates for future movements, so I know when it is coming!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I do the same as Odebdo. Signing up for the email alerts eliminates the need to keep checking the status.


----------



## dcooney4

Thanks for your help.


----------



## VanBod1525

So, initial thoughts on the Demetra. This bag holds a lot without looking like a sack. It is, despite how it appears in the modelling photos on the Massaccesi site, definitely a medium sized bag. I can wear it with the messenger strap, something I would never do with the full size Soulmate or Selene. I don't find the handles diffficult for hand or elbow carry. When worn over the shoulder, the bag hits me at the top of my hip (just grazes the waistband of my jeans. I'm 5' 6"). Over a coat, the handles don't work for me, and when I am without a coat I have to hook one handle over the other in order for the bag to not slip. I'm not sure if it is the width of the straps or their general puffiness that causes this. My bag was a sample sale bag and doesn't have the external pocket. If I ordered another one of these, I'd definitely do an exterior pocket and thinner straps. Marine merinos is gorgeous in real life. I think I have found "my" leather type. I still love nabuck and pebbled, but the softness and texture of the merinos lends itself to the styles I like the most.


----------



## VanBod1525

Port Merinos Soulmate Midi is in the house! Love the colour. I had this made with the brown nappa straps 2" longer and no magnet closure.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Port Merinos Soulmate Midi is in the house! Love the colour. I had this made with the brown nappa straps 2" longer and no magnet closure.


Looking forward to seeing a photo of this and the new Demetra.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> So, initial thoughts on the Demetra. This bag holds a lot without looking like a sack. It is, despite how it appears in the modelling photos on the Massaccesi site, definitely a medium sized bag. I can wear it with the messenger strap, something I would never do with the full size Soulmate or Selene. I don't find the handles diffficult for hand or elbow carry. When worn over the shoulder, the bag hits me at the top of my hip (just grazes the waistband of my jeans. I'm 5' 6"). Over a coat, the handles don't work for me, and when I am without a coat I have to hook one handle over the other in order for the bag to not slip. I'm not sure if it is the width of the straps or their general puffiness that causes this. My bag was a sample sale bag and doesn't have the external pocket. If I ordered another one of these, I'd definitely do an exterior pocket and thinner straps. Marine merinos is gorgeous in real life. I think I have found "my" leather type. I still love nabuck and pebbled, but the softness and texture of the merinos lends itself to the styles I like the most.


Thanks for your review!  I ordered a Demetra with flat handles and am glad I did since you think thinner handles would be better. I also ordered the exterior pocket. 

My favorite leather has always been the pebbled. I agree that merinos is pretty special and I love that it is lightweight.


----------



## tenKrat

The port and marine merinos are gorgeous, but I must step away!  If I didn't already have bags in each of those colors, then I would have ordered the MM ones without hesitation. Self control...self control...


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Thanks for your review!  I ordered a Demetra with flat handles and am glad I did since you think thinner handles would be better. I also ordered the exterior pocket.
> 
> My favorite leather has always been the pebbled. I agree that merinos is pretty special and I love that it is lightweight.



Just curious: Which MM bags do you have in pebbled leather?  You've kindly shown us your vachetta and merinos bags, but I don't recall photos of your pebbled bags.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Just curious: Which MM bags do you have in pebbled leather?  You've kindly shown us your vachetta and merinos bags, but I don't recall photos of your pebbled bags.


I have a Selene in turquoise pebbled. There's a pic on the reference thread. Let's see, what else...I just recently got a Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled. I think there's a pic of that in the reference thread, too.
Edit:  The "turquoise" is actually more blue. 

I discovered my love for pebbled leather years ago when Belen Echandia was in business. I have a few BE pebbled bags.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> I have a Selene in turquoise pebbled. There's a pic on the reference thread. Let's see, what else...I just recently got a Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled. I think there's a pic of that in the reference thread, too.
> Edit:  The "turquoise" is actually more blue.
> 
> I discovered my love for pebbled leather years ago when Belen Echandia was in business. I have a few BE pebbled bags.


Yes, I fell in love with pebbled leathers there too. I've got the dark teal Minerva and plum pebbled Selene. Pebbled was behind matte leathers at BE as my fave. Merinos is the closest Massaccesi has to matte.


----------



## VanBod1525

If memory serves, someone in this forum snagged the Cassandra in the violet merinos. I'm really interested to know how this style wears in the merinos and what you carry in it. I love messenger bags, but I was unsure of the size of the Cassandra, it looked like it could be a little too wide and could appear boxy when worn but in an unstructured, soft leather like merinos, I am wondering if that is the case?


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> If memory serves, someone in this forum snagged the Cassandra in the violet merinos. I'm really interested to know how this style wears in the merinos and what you carry in it. I love messenger bags, but I was unsure of the size of the Cassandra, it looked like it could be a little too wide and could appear boxy when worn but in an unstructured, soft leather like merinos, I am wondering if that is the case?



I think the sample sale Cassandra was Amethyst pebbled, not violet merinos. I tried to get it and someone else was quicker! Would love a review as I think it would be a great Mom/ work bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I am surprised how much I love my Phoebe! I've carried it almost exclusively since receiving it. I didn't realize how much I miss crossbody bags.


----------



## carterazo

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies.  I'm only now answering questions from more than a week ago.  I'm having a hard time bringing up all those posts, so please allow me to interrupt the natural flow of this thread...  

Thank you t*enKrat *for inspiring me with your beautiful green Athena.  I knew that was the perfect green for me. I love Athena, but feel she's just too big for me.
Someone asked about Angelica's size and what fits.  I would say that the measurements make you think small, but the bag does not look or feel small to me.  However, I am into smaller bags.  Medium is usually as big as I go.  (I don't do tiny, though. ha, ha!)  Below are some pics of both Angelica and Zhoe legend with what I put inside.   In the Angelica, I had my full size wallet inside the zippered compartment.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Thanks for your review!  I ordered a Demetra with flat handles and am glad I did since you think thinner handles would be better. I also ordered the exterior pocket.
> 
> My favorite leather has always been the pebbled. I agree that merinos is pretty special and I love that it is lightweight.


Sounds like you have ordered the Demetra with all the right options based on the reviews from a number of ladies who have the Demetra.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I have a Selene in turquoise pebbled. There's a pic on the reference thread. Let's see, what else...I just recently got a Penelope messenger in taupe pebbled. I think there's a pic of that in the reference thread, too.
> Edit:  The "turquoise" is actually more blue.
> 
> I discovered my love for pebbled leather years ago when Belen Echandia was in business. I have a few BE pebbled bags.


I also love the pebbled leather. I have a black midi Selene and an Amaranto midi Selene in pebbled leather and I really like both of them.


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> So, initial thoughts on the Demetra. This bag holds a lot without looking like a sack. It is, despite how it appears in the modelling photos on the Massaccesi site, definitely a medium sized bag. I can wear it with the messenger strap, something I would never do with the full size Soulmate or Selene. I don't find the handles diffficult for hand or elbow carry. When worn over the shoulder, the bag hits me at the top of my hip (just grazes the waistband of my jeans. I'm 5' 6"). Over a coat, the handles don't work for me, and when I am without a coat I have to hook one handle over the other in order for the bag to not slip. I'm not sure if it is the width of the straps or their general puffiness that causes this. My bag was a sample sale bag and doesn't have the external pocket. If I ordered another one of these, I'd definitely do an exterior pocket and thinner straps. Marine merinos is gorgeous in real life. I think I have found "my" leather type. I still love nabuck and pebbled, but the softness and texture of the merinos lends itself to the styles I like the most.



I love reading your review! The more you all share about it, the Demetra seems like a great option for a tote, especially with an added pocket.
The merinos leather is one of my favorites - the texture is much more varied than it appears in photos and the character it lends to simple shapes is just yummy. Still can't beat the pebbled for what is a nearly indestructible leather.

*edit*

I hope all will share photos of their lovely new bags. It's great to see the customizations and how they complement the design.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, ladies.  I'm only now answering questions from more than a week ago.  I'm having a hard time bringing up all those posts, so please allow me to interrupt the natural flow of this thread...
> 
> Thank you t*enKrat *for inspiring me with your beautiful green Athena.  I knew that was the perfect green for me. I love Athena, but feel she's just too big for me.
> Someone asked about Angelica's size and what fits.  I would say that the measurements make you think small, but the bag does not look or feel small to me.  However, I am into smaller bags.  Medium is usually as big as I go.  (I don't do tiny, though. ha, ha!)  Below are some pics of both Angelica and Zhoe legend with what I put inside.   In the Angelica, I had my full size wallet inside the zippered compartment.
> View attachment 3573598
> View attachment 3573599
> View attachment 3573606
> View attachment 3573607



 Loving your colors and styles here! Thank you for the great photos.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> So, initial thoughts on the Demetra. This bag holds a lot without looking like a sack. It is, despite how it appears in the modelling photos on the Massaccesi site, definitely a medium sized bag. I can wear it with the messenger strap, something I would never do with the full size Soulmate or Selene. I don't find the handles diffficult for hand or elbow carry. When worn over the shoulder, the bag hits me at the top of my hip (just grazes the waistband of my jeans. I'm 5' 6"). Over a coat, the handles don't work for me, and when I am without a coat I have to hook one handle over the other in order for the bag to not slip. I'm not sure if it is the width of the straps or their general puffiness that causes this. My bag was a sample sale bag and doesn't have the external pocket. If I ordered another one of these, I'd definitely do an exterior pocket and thinner straps. Marine merinos is gorgeous in real life. I think I have found "my" leather type. I still love nabuck and pebbled, but the softness and texture of the merinos lends itself to the styles I like the most.


My thoughts exactly ! 
Not a large bag at all, and a good sized shopper for me. I too love the pebbled leathers, almost indestructable!! The reason to get my Demetras in the Merinos were due to the lightness of this leather. The Demetra is very cleverly designed. It can hold a great deal and will expand quite a lot when filled up. Congrats with your bag!! .. and pics please


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, ladies.  I'm only now answering questions from more than a week ago.  I'm having a hard time bringing up all those posts, so please allow me to interrupt the natural flow of this thread...
> 
> Thank you t*enKrat *for inspiring me with your beautiful green Athena.  I knew that was the perfect green for me. I love Athena, but feel she's just too big for me.
> Someone asked about Angelica's size and what fits.  I would say that the measurements make you think small, but the bag does not look or feel small to me.  However, I am into smaller bags.  Medium is usually as big as I go.  (I don't do tiny, though. ha, ha!)  Below are some pics of both Angelica and Zhoe legend with what I put inside.   In the Angelica, I had my full size wallet inside the zippered compartment.
> View attachment 3573598
> View attachment 3573599
> View attachment 3573606
> View attachment 3573607


Incredible  what you can put into the Angelica and Zhoe!!     I guess since I am really not so organised, and just dump my things into the bag,  I think I need more space.. lol..I just recieved the Daphne and really like the design. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## lenie

Did everyone see the special promotion this weekend on 2 new leathers?! The new leathers and colors look beautiful! Check out Colette's blog for details.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Did everyone see the special promotion this weekend on 2 new leathers?! The new leathers and colors look beautiful! Check out Colette's blog for details.


I just saw this!! This is killing me!!  Thanks for posting...


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> I just saw this!! This is killing me!!  Thanks for posting...


SO killing me too! That ochre....


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> SO killing me too! That ochre....


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> SO killing me too! That ochre....


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo, it's so nice to hear that you love the green ray nappa as much as I do.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Did everyone see the special promotion this weekend on 2 new leathers?! The new leathers and colors look beautiful! Check out Colette's blog for details.


Well, now I won't be able to sleep thinking about the leathers...


----------



## tenKrat

Mud Verona is a beautiful alternative to the dark taupe vachetta that is currently out of stock. Lighter weight, too.


----------



## msd_bags

I also like the Verona! But what I need is a bag in black really. We'll see...


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Mud Verona is a beautiful alternative to the dark taupe vachetta that is currently out of stock. Lighter weight, too.


Oh wow, didn't realize that was out of stock already...That was fast! The new leathers are gorgeous. It's too bad they're limited.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh.  My. Goodness.    Lovely leathers.  What to do?  Maybe it is a good thing i dodged last week's promo..   Biscotti, bourdeax, oh my... And the lovely blues.  Uh ho!


----------



## Juliemvis

I want the grey Verona phoebe [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Gasp! I am all over this! I love distressed leathers, and Athene did not have any colors I liked for a bag. I am so, so excited!! Whiskey Tuscania is my first choice, then not sure about the others. Love Ocher, Grey, Biscotti and Bordeaux! Aaarrgh! Decisions!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The new leathers are stunning!


----------



## thedseer

Tuscania reminds me of Balenciaga leathers.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Tuscania reminds me of Balenciaga leathers.



Yes!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Hmmm, haven't really considered a Demetra until now.  I bet it would look really good in a Tuscania leather!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hmmm, haven't really considered a Demetra until now.  I bet it would look really good in a Tuscania leather!



Yes, Demetra would be gorgeous in Tuscania. The style lends itself to a distressed leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I wasted no time. Order placed for Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Woo hoo! I have been waiting for the perfect slouchy leather for a full size Selene, and I adore brown distressed leathers. They are my weakness. I will be impatiently waiting for this one!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvAllBags said:


> I wasted no time. Order placed for Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Woo hoo! I have been waiting for the perfect slouchy leather for a full size Selene, and I adore brown distressed leathers. They are my weakness. I will be impatiently waiting for this one!


I was looking at the whiskey as more red, but you think it's brown? That makes sense being the color is whiskey. Looking at it as a brown, that is a fabulous color. The terra cotta pictured with it is throwing me off. Looks red based on pics Collette posted of different terra cotta bags on her FB.Well, She did say terra cotta changes color depending on the lighting.

Eta: just got confirmation from Colette that whiskey is more of a rust. Now to get a whiskey or midnight blue bag. I want both leathers!


----------



## Ludmilla

I broke down, too. My midi zip Selene is getting a cousin. Midi Selene with messenger in Verona chocolate.  So excited!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Gasp! I am all over this! I love distressed leathers, and Athene did not have any colors I liked for a bag. I am so, so excited!! Whiskey Tuscania is my first choice, then not sure about the others. Love Ocher, Grey, Biscotti and Bordeaux! Aaarrgh! Decisions!


I like all your choices. Especially the whiskey what a nice warm color. Also the Ochre, Biscotti and Bordeaux they are all amazing. I love distressed leathers as well. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> I broke down, too. My midi zip Selene is getting a cousin. Midi Selene with messenger in Verona chocolate.  So excited!


That sounds amazing. I love the midi Selene and that Verona chocolate gorgeous.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> I broke down, too. My midi zip Selene is getting a cousin. Midi Selene with messenger in Verona chocolate.  So excited!



Beautiful! That color is so rich!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was looking at the whiskey as more red, but you think it's brown? That makes sense being the color is whiskey. Looking at it as a brown, that is a fabulous color. The terra cotta pictured with it is throwing me off. Looks red based on pics Collette posted of different terra cotta bags on her FB.Well, She did say terra cotta changes color depending on the lighting.
> 
> Eta: just got confirmation from Colette that whiskey is more of a rust. Now to get a whiskey or midnight blue bag. I want both leathers!



Yes, I should have clarified that I read it as a rusty brown.  I just assumed that based on the color name.


----------



## mbaldino

thedseer said:


> Tuscania reminds me of Balenciaga leathers.



I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mbaldino

Will the Tuscania will patina over time?


----------



## mbaldino

I really want something in Tuscania Biscotti. Not sure what though. My favorite style is the balenciaga city. I like a somewhat slouchy satchel. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> I really want something in Tuscania Biscotti. Not sure what though. My favorite style is the balenciaga city. I like a somewhat slouchy satchel. Anyone have any suggestions?


Daphne?  One lady here has a navy pebbled one that developed a nice slight slouch.


----------



## mbaldino

I have an idea! What do you think of a Selene Zip Midi with shortened handles? I'm thinking 5 inch drop. I love this style but want to turn it into a satchel with a cross body strap. 
I would love your thoughts.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> Will the Tuscania will patina over time?


I would think so since it is a matte leather, but I would double check with Colette.


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> I have an idea! What do you think of a Selene Zip Midi with shortened handles? I'm thinking 5 inch drop. I love this style but want to turn it into a satchel with a cross body strap.
> I would love your thoughts.


It sounds lovely. Mkpurselover did that with a Selene Midi I believe. I think she posted a pic in the reference thread.

Edit:  she had the handles shortened.


----------



## tenKrat

Bag referenced above is post #211 in reference thread.


----------



## mbaldino

tenKrat said:


> Bag referenced above is post #211 in reference thread.



I wonder if it would be too much of a north/south bag to make it handle carry. What do you think? I wish it were a little bit more east west. I have the design in my head.


----------



## mbaldino

tenKrat said:


> It sounds lovely. Mkpurselover did that with a Selene Midi I believe. I think she posted a pic in the reference thread.
> 
> Edit:  she had the handles shortened.



Do you think the Daphne will slouch and soften over time? That's really what I'm looking for. A satchel that will soften and patina. The excess leather at the top concerns me a little.  It seems like unused space that will get in the way.
I am so picky but that's what we're here for right?


----------



## pdxhb

mbaldino said:


> Do you think the Daphne will slouch and soften over time? That's really what I'm looking for. A satchel that will soften and patina. The excess leather at the top concerns me a little.  It seems like unused space that will get in the way.
> I am so picky but that's what we're here for right?



My navy pebbled Daphne has definitely developed a little slouch. In a softer leather, I would think she would slouch even more. It may be worth asking Colette about the amount of backing used and whether a combination of a softer leather and lighter backing would give the effect you're looking for. All that said, even in the pebbled it's a comfy and fairly soft bag, and the leather at the top (in my mind) helps frame the top of the bag where the zipper is more than getting in the way of use or overall softness of form.

*edit*
here is a link to the post with a photo of my navy Daphne in her slouchy glory.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also like the Verona! But what I need is a bag in black really. We'll see...



Me, too! 

Shhhhhhh......... I just jumped on a dark blue Verona! I actually love both blue, but the Verona may work better with Aura? Arg! And I don't think the Tunisia will go well with it. I need a black bag, too. That will have to wait.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Shhhhhhh......... I just jumped on a dark blue Verona! I actually love both blue, but the Verona may work better with Aura? Arg! And I don't think the Tunisia will go well with it. I need a black bag, too. That will have to wait.


Yay! I'm lusting for the dark blue Verona, but I have to be strong! Can't wait to see your bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The biscotti tuscania is my perfect camel beige shade! Argggggghh 
I wish there was a satchel style that I haven't bought already.


----------



## mbaldino

pdxhb said:


> My navy pebbled Daphne has definitely developed a little slouch. In a softer leather, I would think she would slouch even more. It may be worth asking Colette about the amount of backing used and whether a combination of a softer leather and lighter backing would give the effect you're looking for. All that said, even in the pebbled it's a comfy and fairly soft bag, and the leather at the top (in my mind) helps frame the top of the bag where the zipper is more than getting in the way of use or overall softness of form.
> 
> *edit*
> here is a link to the post with a photo of my navy Daphne in her slouchy glory.



Thank you! This really does look nice.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The biscotti tuscania is my perfect camel beige shade! Argggggghh
> I wish there was a satchel style that I haven't bought already.



What is your favorite satchel style that you have? 

I am heavily considering a biscotti satchel. This will be my first time ordering from MM.


----------



## dcooney4

mbaldino said:


> What is your favorite satchel style that you have?
> 
> I am heavily considering a biscotti satchel. This will be my first time ordering from MM.


How exciting! I am waiting for my first order to arrive.


----------



## shoecrazy

Opinions on a Selene midi in whiskey tuscania with light gold hardware? I don't have any Selenes yet, but love the look of whiskey tuscania and think I need something in it.


----------



## Ludmilla

shoecrazy said:


> Opinions on a Selene midi in whiskey tuscania with light gold hardware? I don't have any Selenes yet, but love the look of whiskey tuscania and think I need something in it.


I think this one would look great.

My (so far) only M bag is a Midi Zip Selene (with messenger strap). It is one of my favorite and most used bags. A real trooper.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbaldino said:


> What is your favorite satchel style that you have?
> 
> I am heavily considering a biscotti satchel. This will be my first time ordering from MM.



I want a biscotti satchel too. I'm thinking angelica with selene handles.
But oh oh oh budget!!!! 

My favorite is midi divina with a long crossbody strap. Wide open mouth, can see everything but zips close and the nicest closing zipper in the world. Perfect front pocket for my wallet and side pockets for my girls' water bottles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angelica owners talk to me. Tell me about your usage experiences. Does it being open become problematic in certain situations? Does it not having exterior features kind of leave you uninspired when you are looking at your collection and choosing a bag and you find you reach for bags with more features? Or is it utterly perfect and a go to winner for you and if so, why? Do you ever shoulder carry with the long strap? Crossbody? Is it comfortable or do the handles poke your side? 
Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> Opinions on a Selene midi in whiskey tuscania with light gold hardware? I don't have any Selenes yet, but love the look of whiskey tuscania and think I need something in it.


I think this would be stunning. I have 3 midi Selenes and love the style. It is easy to carry and is stylish at the same time. The whiskey tuscania is a gorgeous leather and the MM light gold hardware is a favorite. I used to only get silver hardware but with the light gold option that MM has I have a number of bags with that hardware and find that it is extremely versatile.


----------



## thedseer

I would love a midnight blue tuscania Daphne but don't plan to buy anything else for at least a few more months. Hopefully the tuscania will be available for a little while - I love the distressing.

We also have to be close to the reveal of the spring/summer leathers and designs, and I'm sure something from that will pique my interest, though there are still several designs and leathers from prior seasons that I love and wouldn't mind adding. I'm trying to pare down my number of bags but it's tough when there are so many great choices.


----------



## mbaldino

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want a biscotti satchel too. I'm thinking angelica with selene handles.
> But oh oh oh budget!!!!
> 
> My favorite is midi divina with a long crossbody strap. Wide open mouth, can see everything but zips close and the nicest closing zipper in the world. Perfect front pocket for my wallet and side pockets for my girls' water bottles.



I would love to see a photo of your midi divina. Is it on the reference thread?


----------



## tenKrat

mbaldino said:


> I wonder if it would be too much of a north/south bag to make it handle carry. What do you think? I wish it were a little bit more east west. I have the design in my head.


I personally prefer east/west bags for hand carry.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Me, too!
> 
> Shhhhhhh......... I just jumped on a dark blue Verona! I actually love both blue, but the Verona may work better with Aura? Arg! And I don't think the Tunisia will go well with it. I need a black bag, too. That will have to wait.


Which style did you choose?

The dark blue Verona is one of my faves in this newest lineup of limited leathers. Can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Yay! I'm lusting for the dark blue Verona, but I have to be strong! Can't wait to see your bag!





mbaldino said:


> I would love to see a photo of your midi divina. Is it on the reference thread?


Post #10993 this thread for HBG's Divina Midi. 
My Divina Midi (with standard handles; HBG had Selene handles put on hers---very nice) in rust vachetta is on the reference thread.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> I would love a midnight blue tuscania Daphne but don't plan to buy anything else for at least a few more months. Hopefully the tuscania will be available for a little while - I love the distressing.
> 
> We also have to be close to the reveal of the spring/summer leathers and designs, and I'm sure something from that will pique my interest, though there are still several designs and leathers from prior seasons that I love and wouldn't mind adding. I'm trying to pare down my number of bags but it's tough when there are so many great choices.



I'm waiting for the S/S17 collection, too, before ordering a Verona or Tuscania leather. I hope the colors I like will still be available for one of the upcoming new styles that I'm sure I will like. 

I did place an order for Cobblestone Tuscania with silver hardware in an Angelica. I've put off ordering an Angelica because I was waiting for the perfect leather. As soon as I saw the Cobblestone, I knew that was it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Opinions on a Selene midi in whiskey tuscania with light gold hardware? I don't have any Selenes yet, but love the look of whiskey tuscania and think I need something in it.



I just ordered the full size selene in this combo! Sounds great! [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> Opinions on a Selene midi in whiskey tuscania with light gold hardware? I don't have any Selenes yet, but love the look of whiskey tuscania and think I need something in it.


Great choice.
I also think the light gold hardware would look best with the whiskey Tuscania. I prefer Massaccesi's light gold over the gold hw of other designers because it isn't glaringly gold. Sometimes it can be mistaken for silver in certain light.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My favorite is midi divina with a long crossbody strap. Wide open mouth, can see everything but zips close and the nicest closing zipper in the world. Perfect front pocket for my wallet and side pockets for my girls' water bottles.


I agree that the Divina Midi is a great style. It has a lot of functionality. It has a nice bottom---you really can see everything in that bag. I love the unique envelope pocket on the front.  Very useful pocket.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm really caving at the thought of a biscotti tuscania rua angelica with selene handles, as carry-everything and stands up on it's own kind of shoulder tote. Not too stiff and hard to have against the body but still not puddling and collapsing and making it hard to see everything inside.  Does anyone want to comment on their rua angelica?


----------



## tenKrat

Quick snapshot of Aura in dark taupe vachetta, dark gunmetal hw


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mbaldino said:


> I would love to see a photo of your midi divina. Is it on the reference thread?



No but you can search this thread and find 4 different photos!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm caving.....  but my budget demands I pace myself and wait for the current bag to be made and shipped and tested, to enhance my wisdom about what MM styles I like best, before I start trying out another wild card bag.  I at least waited until I wore my black friday bag for a couple of weeks before I ordered the arianna last weekend, so that shows real discipline.  I can do it again.  I can!  I will wait for Arianna, carry her for at least a hot second before I decide how I feel about that style, and during these weeks it's possible that another promotion will come along for at least 10% off, and at that point maybe I can try biscotti tuscania and I'll be more informed about my favorite styles.  Right?  Right?  Someone help talk me down from the shopaholic abyss...
There's only going to be so many more weeks (7? 8? 9?  Surely not more....) before new leathers and styles will be released for spring and summer.  So..... it's a good time to be patient and wait and see what happens!  

Just my luck biscotti tuscania will be all gone when I'm ready to order!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angelica owners, you can't fit A4 folders in there and still use the magnetic closure, right?  Or even fit them at all?  What about a laptop?
Rua angelica photo next to an A4 size binder would be great.
No!  Ignore me!  I do not need to order either!  Even though it's a special limited leather.


----------



## thedseer

I got an email about the spring/summer collection last year on March 30. I hope we don't have to wait that long!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I just ordered the full size selene in this combo! Sounds great! [emoji6]


I cannot wait to see these bags. I love the whiskey tuscania leather it is a stunning color. It will be wonderful with light gold hardware.


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Angelica owners, you can't fit A4 folders in there and still use the magnetic closure, right?  Or even fit them at all?  What about a laptop?
> Rua angelica photo next to an A4 size binder would be great.
> No!  Ignore me!  I do not need to order either!  Even though it's a special limited leather.


Step away from the bag . I am trying to do the same thing. Your wallet is smoking let it cool down. LOL


----------



## msd_bags

I'm thinking there might be a sale for Valentine?


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Angelica owners, you can't fit A4 folders in there and still use the magnetic closure, right?  Or even fit them at all?  What about a laptop?
> Rua angelica photo next to an A4 size binder would be great.
> No!  Ignore me!  I do not need to order either!  Even though it's a special limited leather.



No to the above two, HBG. While I love my Angelica (regular), I think of it more as a "casual lady around town" bag compared to my workhorses, Midi Angel and Midi Divina. To me, it is more chic, but it does hold less than the Midi Divina. Not sure about Rua, it might fit A4?

I think a Biscotti Angelica will look simply divine, but agree with DC to wait for Spring and see what comes out. That's what I'm doing too! You could get lucky with the Tuscania down the line like you did with the Celeste Athene!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The biscotti tuscania is my perfect camel beige shade! Argggggghh
> I wish there was a satchel style that I haven't bought already.


Hopeless... It's "your" color...  I thought you'd go for the Selene Midi.    I might.  I really like the biscotti too.  It looks just about perfect, but then so do both of the navy leathers.. And I quite love the purplish one too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The selene midi would not work for me because it would not stand up and hold its shape like my selene midi in vacchetta does. I can't deal with floppy bags so that's out. That's why I thought of angelica (with selene handles because I don't think stiff upright handles are for me since I use the crossbody strap a lot), because it would stand up and has a long strap already. But then I thought I want it to be able to fit a binder, and I'm still not sure if A4 can be put into angelica horizontally......? Soramillay's comments sounds like no but also that she has not tried! Many of you were surprised that selene midi did hold a folder. Maybe angelica does too? 

But yeah I think dcooney4 is right, wallet needs to cool down and I will be shocked if there is not a valentine's day promotion which gives me a chance to try Arianna. I also do love midi divina best and could imagine a biscotti midi divina but there's an €80 price difference between them once you factor in adding a long strap to the divina which doesn't have one standard. I don't think I'll do another midi divina order like my beloved black vacchetta bag until it's 20% off and I can do all my customizations and see the price fall from €450 to €360 and be happy.
the angelica with selene handles would be €340-350 which is in my comfort zone even at regular price. And rua would be about €375 with selene handles and that's still,for me,so much more in my budget comfort zone than close to €500 when you add in a color lining and shipping. I know it's not big amounts difference but somehow I feel happy staying in the €300-400 range and as soon as it leaves that range into the €400-500 range I go cold and feel like I can't spend that much on a bag. It's all so individual and that's just where my head is at and budget considerations allow comfortably.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The selene midi would not work for me because it would not stand up and hold its shape like my selene midi in vacchetta does. I can't deal with floppy bags so that's out. That's why I thought of angelica (with selene handles because I don't think stiff upright handles are for me since I use the crossbody strap a lot), because it would stand up and has a long strap already. But then I thought I want it to be able to fit a binder, and I'm still not sure if A4 can be put into angelica horizontally......? Soramillay's comments sounds like no but also that she has not tried! Many of you were surprised that selene midi did hold a folder. Maybe angelica does too?
> 
> But yeah I think dcooney4 is right, wallet needs to cool down and I will be shocked if there is not a valentine's day promotion which gives me a chance to try Arianna. I also do love midi divina best and could imagine a biscotti midi divina but there's an €80 price difference between them once you factor in adding a long strap to the divina which doesn't have one standard. I don't think I'll do another midi divina order like my beloved black vacchetta bag until it's 20% off and I can do all my customizations and see the price fall from €450 to €360 and be happy.
> the angelica with selene handles would be €340-350 which is in my comfort zone even at regular price. And rua would be about €375 with selene handles and that's still,for me,so much more in my budget comfort zone than close to €500 when you add in a color lining and shipping. I know it's not big amounts difference but somehow I feel happy staying in the €300-400 range and as soon as it leaves that range into the €400-500 range I go cold and feel like I can't spend that much on a bag. It's all so individual and that's just where my head is at and budget considerations allow comfortably.


I held the Angelica (my friend's) and I think it won't fit A4 size, although as you said, I didn't try too.  As regards the Selene handles for the Angelica, did you ask Colette if Marco will agree?  I previously asked about an Angelica with Arianna handles.  The answer was no.  Though I also partnered that with Arianna external long strap attachment.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah i haven't asked about selene handles on an angelica but I have had no problems with requests to swap the plain handles on angel and divina so I didn't anticipate a negative response to such a modification. But, who knows. I Think selene handles are possible to add to the normal base handle attachment spot on other bags because it's just flat leather at the joint. Arianna handles have  rectangular hardware attaching rolled handles in a specific way so maybe that's why they don't work on an angelica. Or maybe because they are quite widely set apart on the Arianna and would look odd scrunched closer together on the attachment points on the angelica. Just guessing!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah i haven't asked about selene handles on an angelica but I have had no problems with requests to swap the plain handles on angel and divina so I didn't anticipate a negative response to such a modification. But, who knows. I Think selene handles are possible to add to the normal base handle attachment spot on other bags because it's just flat leather at the joint. Arianna handles have  rectangular hardware attaching rolled handles in a specific way so maybe that's why they don't work on an angelica. Or maybe because they are quite widely set apart on the Arianna and would look odd scrunched closer together on the attachment points on the angelica. Just guessing!


I wish there were more options for handles. I really wanted a Selene midi zip with plain, fold down straps during the last big sale, but was told that couldn't be done.


----------



## VanBod1525

dcooney4 said:


> Step away from the bag . I am trying to do the same thing. Your wallet is smoking let it cool down. LOL


Purse wisdom. I need to meditate on it myself!!!


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> I just ordered the full size selene in this combo! Sounds great! [emoji6]


Can't wait to see it. I was gun shy and didn't order anything. I need to prepare for these specials and sales so I know in advance just what I want!


----------



## mbaldino

I didn't get anything either. I just couldn't figure out what I wanted and which leather. I want to see what comes out in the spring.


----------



## bonniekir

I really like the new leather options!! I just felt like I was in a candy store 5 min before it closed!! I could not for my life make up my mind..So.. I ordered two Penelope messengers .. one in the Dark Ochre and the other in the Cobblestone. In this way I will be able to see the development, and hopefully more of these gorgeous leathers will be available later


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> I really like the new leather options!! I just felt like I was in a candy store 5 min before it closed!! I could not for my life make up my mind..So.. I ordered two Penelope messengers .. one in the Dark Ochre and the other in the Cobblestone. In this way I will be able to see the development, and hopefully more of these gorgeous leathers will be available later


that's just how I felt, and didn't want to miss out if the Verona really is limited!! So I weakened and I've ordered an Aura in the mid-grey Verona with light gunmetal hardware.  I'm justifying it by saying I've been thinking about an Aura for some time, but have been good up till now.  However well done all you strong-willed ladies who were able to resist the temptation this time .


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> I really like the new leather options!! I just felt like I was in a candy store 5 min before it closed!! I could not for my life make up my mind..So.. I ordered two Penelope messengers .. one in the Dark Ochre and the other in the Cobblestone. In this way I will be able to see the development, and hopefully more of these gorgeous leathers will be available later



This is EXACTLY how I felt! I had to hold off for reasons of financial prudence, so I cannot wait to see these. and live vicariously! That Dark Ocher really caught my eye and the Cobblestone is yummy - and I don't even usually notice at anything in that color family except to appreciate from afar.



ajamy said:


> that's just how I felt, and didn't want to miss out if the Verona really is limited!! So I weakened and I've ordered an Aura in the mid-grey Verona with light gunmetal hardware.  I'm justifying it by saying I've been thinking about an Aura for some time, but have been good up till now.  However well done all you strong-willed ladies who were able to resist the temptation this time .



The Verona is so lovely - and I love the tone on tone idea of the grey with the light gunmetal HW! What an elegant selection! 
And....others might be, but I am not strong willed, just aware of the recent order I placed! I really wanted a whole rainbow of Auras and Penelope Messengers.


----------



## dcooney4

She arrived! Love ❤️!


----------



## thedseer

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love [emoji173]️!


Gorgeous! I love the color. Does the weight work for you?


----------



## soramillay

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love ❤️!


DC wow, gorgeous! The color is so rich! How is the weight/comfort and do you like it better than the tote you gave your mom?


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love [emoji173]️!



Ooh - I love it! Beautiful choice!


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love ❤️!


That was fast DC! What are your initial thoughts on it?


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> So I weakened and I've ordered an Aura in the mid-grey Verona with light gunmetal hardware.


Oh, pretty!  The Aura is currently my favorite MM style; I have four of them.  Normally, I try not to duplicate styles, but if I really really love a particular style, I will order two. For example, I have two Penelope messengers and two Zhoes.  I made an exception for Aura. Like @pdxhb, I dream of a rainbow of Auras...


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Oh, pretty!  The Aura is currently my favorite MM style; I have four of them.  Normally, I try not to duplicate styles, but if I really really love a particular style, I will order two. For example, I have two Penelope messengers and two Zhoes.  I made an exception for Aura. Like @pdxhb, I dream of a rainbow of Auras...


But if you travel the Zhoe Legend still would be preferable right?


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Step away from the bag.


My DH has texted these exact words to me on several different occasions, as a joke, when he's "found" me (via my iPhone) at my favorite shopping mall.  And, wouldn't you know it, there was one time he actually texted me at the same moment I was looking at a handbag!


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> But if you travel the Zhoe Legend still would be preferable right?


For me, definitely!


----------



## tenKrat

I use the Penelope messengers and Auras more for when I'm running around town.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love [emoji173]️!



Yay! I'm happy for you!!!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Oh, pretty!  The Aura is currently my favorite MM style; I have four of them.  Normally, I try not to duplicate styles, but if I really really love a particular style, I will order two. For example, I have two Penelope messengers and two Zhoes.  I made an exception for Aura. Like @pdxhb, I dream of a rainbow of Auras...



Ah.... Aura is my favorite style, too, also I'm dreaming about Midi Minerva, too.  Your photo really inspire me about the new color and hardware combo. I don't think I'd want the whole rainbow for Aura, but I know I want 5 colors in this.


----------



## dcooney4

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! I love the color. Does the weight work for you?


It came and I unpacked it ,took a quick picture and then had to leave. Will play with it tomorrow. The color is divine though.


----------



## dcooney4

soramillay said:


> DC wow, gorgeous! The color is so rich! How is the weight/comfort and do you like it better than the tote you gave your mom?


I let you know tomorrow when I get to play with it. I love the quality of it.


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> That was fast DC! What are your initial thoughts on it?


Simply stunning ! Excellent craftsmanship!


----------



## Ludmilla

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love ❤️!


Just beautiful. Hope she works regarding weight.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angelica cannot be made with any other handles. Boo


----------



## dcooney4

Weighed my bag today and it is over by what I normally carry when empty . It is 2lbs and 1 3/8 oz. However it did not hurt my shoulder when I tried it on in  front of the mirror. I won't test drive it today due to freezing rain, but I look forward to giving it a whirl. It is a truly beautiful bag.


----------



## dcooney4

Here is a picture of the inside for those who are new to the brand like me.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the inside for those who are new to the brand like me.



The color of the lining is really Pop!


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> The color of the lining is really Pop!


That is why I chose to pay a bit extra . I always loved the red lining in the LV de bags so I wanted the same pop of color specially in this dreary winter I have here.


----------



## pdxhb

I had to come back and take another look at this - your leather & color selection is gorgeous! 
Winter weather is a bear! I hope you get to take her out soon.  



dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the inside for those who are new to the brand like me.





dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love ❤️!


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the inside for those who are new to the brand like me.



Just gorgeous! Love the red lining. It works so well with the thick brown leather.


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> She arrived! Love ❤️!


Wow wow and wow. Such a gorgeous bag I love the leather stunning.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Oh, pretty!  The Aura is currently my favorite MM style; I have four of them.  Normally, I try not to duplicate styles, but if I really really love a particular style, I will order two. For example, I have two Penelope messengers and two Zhoes.  I made an exception for Aura. Like @pdxhb, I dream of a rainbow of Auras...


Tenkrat I am envious. I really want an Aura. Please post a family shot of all of your Aura's. If you have my apologies but I might have missed it.


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> Here is a picture of the inside for those who are new to the brand like me.


The lining is great with the leather. I love the combo.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Tenkrat I am envious. I really want an Aura. Please post a family shot of all of your Aura's. If you have my apologies but I might have missed it.


No, I haven't posted a family pic yet. I'll be glad to take one soon.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> No, I haven't posted a family pic yet. I'll be glad to take one soon.



Yay! I'll wait. Your Aura inspire mine.


----------



## tenKrat

Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware

(Left to right): 
- Dark taupe vachetta
- Dark chocolate merinos
- Forest merinos
- Burgundy pebbled


----------



## tenKrat

My burgundy pebbled has a few indentations from improper storage. I had stacked the Auras in their dust bags rather than side by side, like I should have. 

I'm not worried, though. I think the dents will work themselves out with a little help from me massaging the leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741



Wow! Stunning! Love the color and leather variety.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741


I'm not a brown bag girl because I have difficulty incorporating them into my wardrobe, but the dark chocolate merinos just wows me!!  Love your Auras!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741



Great photo and what a beautiful family!
It's really helpful to see the different leather types in Aura.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> My burgundy pebbled has a few indentations from improper storage. I had stacked the Auras in their dust bags rather than side by side, like I should have.
> 
> I'm not worried, though. I think the dents will work themselves out with a little help from me massaging the leather.


You have a lovely selection of the Aura! I too enjoy having a model I like in different colours and/ or leathers. I also experience storage dents, but with the leathers I have, these dents will disappear with usage .. never did the massage trick though, but it sounds like a good idea!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> My burgundy pebbled has a few indentations from improper storage. I had stacked the Auras in their dust bags rather than side by side, like I should have.
> 
> I'm not worried, though. I think the dents will work themselves out with a little help from me massaging the leather.



I was about to ask about those dents, but then I see your explanation here. I agree with you. With some usage and everything, I hope the leather can slowly spring back to the fullest of its own. 

They're all very beautiful. Wear them in good health!


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741


Wow these are lovely. Do you have a favorite leather in these?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay regarding the dents on the brown merinos; that's the second time I've seen dented merinos. The time before was when a port angel was ebayed recently. The bag could not have been long stored improperly because port is new. So does merinos quickly indent? Has anyone else had a problem with it? 
It doesn't really affect me that much because I hang bags on hooks against the wall if they don't fit on my closet shelf on display, where no other bag hardware is pressing against it, but just wondering. I do not have merinos. 
I agree with everyone else that the pebbled will spring back and un-indent most likely, if I understand the type of leather it is correctly.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741


These are gorgeous! Since you have it in three different leathers, do you find that one works better for the style? I am hoping to get an Aura this year.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Auras, all with dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> (Left to right):
> - Dark taupe vachetta
> - Dark chocolate merinos
> - Forest merinos
> - Burgundy pebbled
> 
> View attachment 3578741


Tenkrat these are stunning. I love this style. It will be my purchase this year.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Wow these are lovely. Do you have a favorite leather in these?





thedseer said:


> These are gorgeous! Since you have it in three different leathers, do you find that one works better for the style? I am hoping to get an Aura this year.


My favorite leather in the Aura is vachetta. Compared to pebbled and merinos, vachetta best highlights Aura's design. It takes on Aura's shape and edges more beautifully. 

I also like vachetta's heavier weight on Aura's small size. It makes Aura feel more substantial, yet the weight is not overbearing at all. 

The pebbled and merinos are nice, too---lighter and still lovely. But, the vachetta makes Aura a superstar.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay regarding the dents on the brown merinos; that's the second time I've seen dented merinos. The time before was when a port angel was ebayed recently. The bag could not have been long stored improperly because port is new. So does merinos quickly indent? Has anyone else had a problem with it?


I massaged the Aura merinos and pebbled leather, and they're already looking better. The dents will disappear over time. I think when I put leather conditioner where the dents were, I bet it will look good as new.

When I received my Auras, each one was wrapped in tissue paper. That clued me in that I should cover the metal plate in front with a protective material when I store the bag. 

As for my other bags in merinos, Soulmate Midi and Penelope messenger, I haven't had problems with dents.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay regarding the dents on the brown merinos; that's the second time I've seen dented merinos. The time before was when a port angel was ebayed recently. The bag could not have been long stored improperly because port is new. So does merinos quickly indent? Has anyone else had a problem with it?
> It doesn't really affect me that much because I hang bags on hooks against the wall if they don't fit on my closet shelf on display, where no other bag hardware is pressing against it, but just wondering. I do not have merinos.
> I agree with everyone else that the pebbled will spring back and un-indent most likely, if I understand the type of leather it is correctly.


My Zhoe in dark violet merinos came beautifully wrapped but had an indentation in the front - kind of like a crease.  It's not that obvious and I don't mind it.  I will try to massage it like tenKrat suggested.


----------



## vink

Which method do you usually choose for them to send to you? Colette just contacted me and ask if DHL is ok for me. She said otherwise I can go with Italy's postal service. I'm fine with DHL, but wonder what's wrong with the Italy's postal service.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> My Zhoe in dark violet merinos came beautifully wrapped but had an indentation in the front - kind of like a crease.  It's not that obvious and I don't mind it.  I will try to massage it like tenKrat suggested.


I hope it works for you. I sound like a looney person for suggesting massage to even out a crease. 

Coincidentally, today I observed a repairman fix a long dent on my DH's car that we suspect was a result of a shopping cart banging into it. The repairman took a metal rod and beat that dent into submission. It seems that massaging the leather is using the same principle---beat or massage it to straighten it out. 

The dents in my pebbled Aura are practically invisible now. The dents in the merinos Aura, although still visible, show improvement. I believe with use and some patina, they will eventually become unnoticeable.


----------



## tenKrat

I'll take "after" pics of the Auras tomorrow when there is light.


----------



## tenKrat

Since I had all my Auras and Penelope messengers out of their dust bags this afternoon, I conditioned them all with Cadillac leather lotion. After I buff them lightly with a soft brush tonight, they will all look bright and happy.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Which method do you usually choose for them to send to you? Colette just contacted me and ask if DHL is ok for me. She said otherwise I can go with Italy's postal service. I'm fine with DHL, but wonder what's wrong with the Italy's postal service.


Depends on your receiving country's postal service.  if you have it shipped via SDA (the Italian post), it will be Express Mail International.  In my country, if it is Express Mail, I will have to pick it up in the designated post office for Express Mail which is quite far from me traffic and all.  I will witness customs examination, assessment, etc. and pay there.  While if via DHL, it will be delivered right to my doorstep, customs payment will be paid to the DHL delivery man.  Hope this helps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can't wait for there to be a rua aura.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Since I had all my Auras and Penelope messengers out of their dust bags this afternoon, I conditioned them all with Cadillac leather lotion. After I buff them lightly with a soft brush tonight, they will all look bright and happy.


What kind of brush do you use?  Where did you buy it?


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I can't wait for there to be a rua aura.


That would be nice.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> What kind of brush do you use?  Where did you buy it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a brush made specifically for smooth and grained leather by Waproo. I bought it on a trip in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> It isn't available on Amazon. There is a Waproo web site, but it's based in Australia.
> 
> You can buy a shoe brush with soft bristles. My DH's brush by Kiwi works well also on handbags.


----------



## tenKrat

"After" pics of the Auras that had dents that were more noticeable yesterday. I massaged, conditioned, and buffed the leather.  Time, use, and patina should improve the look of the leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I've been on a working trip, getting a condo ready for vacation rental as well as  regular "work".   I traveled with Selene Midi and threw the Penelope Messenger in my suitcase.  I switched to PM last week.  I am truly and awesomely amazed.  Whilst Im not a "big purse person", I thought PM would be small for me.  Organizational bonus.   Room for full size wallet, sunglass case, phone power cord, tape measure, lists, and Misc. Julie crap.  Loving it.  So I'm thinking  maybe one of the new leathers in PM?  This has not been an "organized" trip for me, and I've lost things in the new condo a zillion times.  I'm going to say this little PM is just perfect for me...


----------



## vink

I just got the shipping notification. Yay! My first MM is coming!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Which method do you usually choose for them to send to you? Colette just contacted me and ask if DHL is ok for me. She said otherwise I can go with Italy's postal service. I'm fine with DHL, but wonder what's wrong with the Italy's postal service.


I normally take Italy's postal service. I am in the USA. I used DHL twice and both times I was charged a customs payment for one bag it was between $50 and $65. I have never had to pay any customs when my bags were sent via Italy postal service and then  was delivered by the USPS in the States. Although I do know that some of the ladies have paid customs with USPS. I have always paid customs when anything was sent via DHL from overseas.


----------



## carterazo

Thanks so much for the helpful pic and info!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I normally take Italy's postal service. I am in the USA. I used DHL twice and both times I was charged a customs payment for one bag it was between $50 and $65. I have never had to pay any customs when my bags were sent via Italy postal service and then  was delivered by the USPS in the States. Although I do know that some of the ladies have paid customs with USPS. I have always paid customs when anything was sent via DHL from overseas.


I've never paid customs (cross fingers)  and always end up being delivered in US by USPS.


----------



## thedseer

I've gotten lucky and haven't paid customs with USPS. Also had it sent DHL once and did not pay customs, but I think that was a fluke.


----------



## lenie

Yay! My dark taupe vachetta Midi Minerva (Black Friday purchase--dark taupe vachetta is back in stock) and Midi Selene in crystal pink Merinos ( last sale) have shipped.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Yay! My dark taupe vachetta Midi Minerva (Black Friday purchase--dark taupe vachetta is back in stock) and Midi Selene in crystal pink Merinos ( last sale) have shipped.



Ooh these sound incredibly beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I've gotten lucky and haven't paid customs with USPS. Also had it sent DHL once and did not pay customs, but I think that was a fluke.


I also thought I had lucked out and was not charged customs by DHL as my bag was delivered but 4 to 6 weeks later I received a bill in the mail. On the bill it indicated that any amount under if I remember correctly $70 was mailed to you if the amount owed was over that you had to pay it before you could receive the package from DHL. Both my amounts were below the threshold so I got the surprise bill in the mail.
I have never had to pay any customs when it came via SDA and then USPS.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Yay! My dark taupe vachetta Midi Minerva (Black Friday purchase--dark taupe vachetta is back in stock) and Midi Selene in crystal pink Merinos ( last sale) have shipped.


Lenie these bags sound amazing. Looking forward to seeing photos of them when they get to you.


----------



## vink

I think i may get my first bag tomorrow. I'm getting nervous with the duty charge since it's shipped via DHL. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

It arrived!!! I already peeked inside the box and yay! I also got swatches I requested. I'll post the photo tonight. [emoji4] I love everything about it especially the lining! It's a little bit bigger than I thought, but I'm sure that won't be a problem. [emoji16] Again, yay! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What did you order


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What did you order



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I got an Aura [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4] 

This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather. 

So, here it is! [emoji4] 




I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware. 

And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4] 




I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.




It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side. 




It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4] 




That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]


----------



## thedseer

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]


Gorgeous! Dark taupe vachetta is a special leather.


----------



## vink

And these are the swatches that I requested. 

The Venezia 




And the Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous! Dark taupe vachetta is a special leather.



Yes, I agree. [emoji4] It's quite a chameleon. In some light, it'll look brown and some light, it'll look like it has a hint of gray. Even IRL, not just through the photo.


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]



Love that blue lining!


----------



## thedseer

vink said:


> And these are the swatches that I requested.
> 
> The Venezia
> 
> View attachment 3583271
> 
> 
> And the Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino.
> 
> View attachment 3583273


What do you think of the swatches?


----------



## thedseer

There is a new red Venezia Penelope Messenger on eBay (not my auction).


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]



Gorgeous Aura, Vink! The dark taupe is so beautiful. It looks really shiny now, but I think it will develop a lovely aged look over time.


----------



## msd_bags

Yay Vink!! You have such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Love that blue lining!



Thank you! I love it, too. [emoji4] Such a surprising shade for me. I tried to see if anyone ever order this color as a lining and found none. The color sample on the website is very bright, but since I love blue, I thought I'd try and I'm not disappointed. [emoji4] 




soramillay said:


> Gorgeous Aura, Vink! The dark taupe is so beautiful. It looks really shiny now, but I think it will develop a lovely aged look over time.



Thanks! It's still shiny now for the surface is very smooth and um.... oil-less? Untouched? I can't imagine how it'll develope the patina, but we'll see. [emoji4] 




msd_bags said:


> Yay Vink!! You have such a gorgeous bag!



Thanks! I'm very happy with it. [emoji4] Now, I can carry my camera with me! (I'm trying to use my digital camera more often. )


----------



## msd_bags

I can't decide if my next bag should be in merinos.  I like the Port merinos.  But since the black merinos (midi Soulmate) did not work for me, I'm a bit scared to order another in this leather.  But I really like the color of Port.  I don't like pebbled for now.  Maybe I will try the Port merinos in a more structured bag like the Angelica.  Although what I really like it for is the midi Minerva.  But I just got my 2nd one in nappa and in red too.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> What do you think of the swatches?



I like the color of taupe Venezia the best.  If not for the "scales" on it, this must be the leather that I pick just for the color alone. This leather is shining. And the "print" on the leather is really noticeable, at least to my eyes. The leather seems to hold its shape fine, although it gives a bit more than vacchetta in term of bending ability. I think the print is part of the reason for that. It also has quite a coating that makes it glossy, but not as much as the patent since the coating isn't that thick (it's quite a normal level. A bit more than Prada saffiano) and the print keep it from being so glossy. The black is a very deep black and the brown is a very dark brown. I like the depth of colors on them. I think this type of leather hold their color so well, but if you're not a fan of almost-glossy type or shining leather, this isn't a leather for you. And that keeps me hesitating, too. I like the color on them, but I'm not really a glossy/shining leather girl. I'll probably sit on it for some time, but I'm sure it'll look gorgeous on a smaller pieces or clutches, and even some hard-shape bags. That's my preference for this kind of appearance.  

And since I'm looking for a red wine leather, I asked for Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino. I expected to prefer pebble, but surprisingly like Merino more for the softer touch of it. The color isn't really different much between the two. Bordeaux is just a tiny bit darker and has deeper texture on the surface which bring more shadow to it. I can say I like the touch of Merino the best and the firmness of vacchetta the second. 

I'll try to take another photo of the swatches in daylight. [emoji4] 

Funnily, the vibe of the bag IRL remind me of air hostess uniform. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I can't decide if my next bag should be in merinos.  I like the Port merinos.  But since the black merinos (midi Soulmate) did not work for me, I'm a bit scared to order another in this leather.  But I really like the color of Port.  I don't like pebbled for now.  Maybe I will try the Port merinos in a more structured bag like the Angelica.  Although what I really like it for is the midi Minerva.  But I just got my 2nd one in nappa and in red too.



Will they clash and prevent you to wear one another? I like Port Merino, too and think it's completely different from your red nappa. But then again, I can be bias since I also like midi Minerva. [emoji28]


----------



## thedseer

vink said:


> I like the color of taupe Venezia the best.  If not for the "scales" on it, this must be the leather that I pick just for the color alone. This leather is shining. And the "print" on the leather is really noticeable, at least to my eyes. The leather seems to hold its shape fine, although it gives a bit more than vacchetta in term of bending ability. I think the print is part of the reason for that. It also has quite a coating that makes it glossy, but not as much as the patent since the coating isn't that thick (it's quite a normal level. A bit more than Prada saffiano) and the print keep it from being so glossy. The black is a very deep black and the brown is a very dark brown. I like the depth of colors on them. I think this type of leather hold their color so well, but if you're not a fan of almost-glossy type or shining leather, this isn't a leather for you. And that keeps me hesitating, too. I like the color on them, but I'm not really a glossy/shining leather girl. I'll probably sit on it for some time, but I'm sure it'll look gorgeous on a smaller pieces or clutches, and even some hard-shape bags. That's my preference for this kind of appearance.
> 
> And since I'm looking for a red wine leather, I asked for Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino. I expected to prefer pebble, but surprisingly like Merino more for the softer touch of it. The color isn't really different much between the two. Bordeaux is just a tiny bit darker and has deeper texture on the surface which bring more shadow to it. I can say I like the touch of Merino the best and the firmness of vacchetta the second.
> 
> I'll try to take another photo of the swatches in daylight. [emoji4]
> 
> Funnily, the vibe of the bag IRL remind me of air hostess uniform. [emoji16]


Thanks for your description of Venezia! It's difficult to tell what it's like from pictures. 

Merinos is my favorite of the leathers I have. It's great for unstructured bags, though I'm sure it's great for structured bags too (with extra backing).


----------



## thedseer

msd_bags said:


> I can't decide if my next bag should be in merinos.  I like the Port merinos.  But since the black merinos (midi Soulmate) did not work for me, I'm a bit scared to order another in this leather.  But I really like the color of Port.  I don't like pebbled for now.  Maybe I will try the Port merinos in a more structured bag like the Angelica.  Although what I really like it for is the midi Minerva.  But I just got my 2nd one in nappa and in red too.


What was the reason that the midi Soulmate in merinos didn't work? If it was more the leather than the style, it might be best to wait for a similar color in a leather you like.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> Thanks for your description of Venezia! It's difficult to tell what it's like from pictures.
> 
> Merinos is my favorite of the leathers I have. It's great for unstructured bags, though I'm sure it's great for structured bags too (with extra backing).



I totally understand. That's why I requested the swatches, too. [emoji4] 

These are from last night. I make it bigger so at least you can see the coating and how glossy it is. I'll try to make one in the day light and post later. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

And this is all the swatches in the daylight, taken near the window.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]




Gorgeous! The lining is really beautiful with that leather. Enjoy and wear her in good health!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Will they clash and prevent you to wear one another? I like Port Merino, too and think it's completely different from your red nappa. But then again, I can be bias since I also like midi Minerva. [emoji28]


I also think port merinos and red nappa are totally different colors.  But, I hesitate because I think that I should try another style.  I'm trying to avoid multiples now, especially the 2 colors which have both red in them.  But we'll see...


thedseer said:


> What was the reason that the midi Soulmate in merinos didn't work? If it was more the leather than the style, it might be best to wait for a similar color in a leather you like.


I really can't put my fingers on it.  First on the style, maybe the midi Soulmate was too small for me for a non-boxy tote.  I have often wondered if the regular size would have worked better.  Second on the leather, maybe the merinos is too matte for me? It's thick, but there's something I'm still looking for which I can't put my fingers on.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also think port merinos and red nappa are totally different colors.  But, I hesitate because I think that I should try another style.  I'm trying to avoid multiples now, especially the 2 colors which have both red in them.  But we'll see...
> 
> I really can't put my fingers on it.  First on the style, maybe the midi Soulmate was too small for me for a non-boxy tote.  I have often wondered if the regular size would have worked better.  Second on the leather, maybe the merinos is too matte for me? It's thick, but there's something I'm still looking for which I can't put my fingers on.



Um... I understand your point on not wanting to hoard the style. Been there, done that. And I'd say although I don't really regret my decision, I know it could be better if I'd just spare myself the craziness back then. 

How about looking into something that offer similar qualifications like that that you like from midi Minerva? But make it different? Cassandra? It looks similar, but it also different? At least, the way it's carried? I know the sample piece looks so stiff, but that's because it's made of vacchetta. I'm curious if it's look softer with a more pliable leather like Merino. 

So, maybe try to find what you like about the midi Minerva and put it into other style?


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous! The lining is really beautiful with that leather. Enjoy and wear her in good health!



Thank you! The shade of lining surprise me and I love it, too! Yay! [emoji7]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]


Congrats with your new beautiful Aura!!  The colour is lovely and the blue lining suits the leather colour very well! 
It's great we have this option to be able to have our very 'own' type of bag!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I understand about not wanting to hoard the style! I think the port angelica on the blog is very pretty. If I could get over the stiff handles I would go for that if you are wanting port. I agree that merinos in the pale matte colors is a bit underwhelming at least for my preference in what I love in leather. But the rich saturated port seems to elevate the merinos to a more decadent level.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Let's play a game.

What MM bag that is not possible to buy would you want to buy right now?

Here's my list :

Warm beige merinos midi selene with enough backing to stand up and hold its shape 

Biscotti angelica with stiff handles swapped out for thin,shortened angel handles with 5-7 zhoe strap links at each attachment point.

Midi divina in either of the aforementioned leathers with aura lock closure on the front pocket and handles as described above!

Rua aura in Bordeaux tuscania or any aforementioned leather


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and if MM developed a signature print coated canvas material that I liked, I would be all over that in an Arianna.


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> And these are the swatches that I requested.
> 
> The Venezia
> 
> View attachment 3583271
> 
> 
> And the Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino.
> 
> View attachment 3583273


I love your new bag. How does the venezia leather feel to the touch? does it feel like a scratch resistant leather? Also between the merino and the pebble which feels more tougher?


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Congrats with your new beautiful Aura!!  The colour is lovely and the blue lining suits the leather colour very well!
> It's great we have this option to be able to have our very 'own' type of bag!!



Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, it took me quite some time to decide because of all the options, especially colors and leather type. I don't know how you all can handle it. I felt so lost. Everything looks really good and tempting. Lucky me, you girls here are all very helpful. [emoji4] 




dcooney4 said:


> I love your new bag. How does the venezia leather feel to the touch? does it feel like a scratch resistant leather? Also between the merino and the pebble which feels more tougher?



Thanks! [emoji4] the Venezia has quite a substantial coating on it that makes it glossy, but with the print, it's not smooth and slippery, but it's not rough or gritty. Just the texture you can feel. (Those small circles in the print are raised so you can definitely feel it with your fingertips.) I think it can handle day-to-day scratching and bumping just fine. But not the type when someone hold the knife against your bag. [emoji28] I tried scratching spoon, nails, and plastic ruler on it and it doesn't show any trace of the abuse. So, I think it's tough enough. [emoji28] (I hope no one from MM see this and know what kind of crazy experiment I put their leather swatches through. [emoji28]) 

I think pebble is tougher than merino. I scratched them on the corner with my nails. Both shows the sign , but pebble springs back faster and with a rub, it's healed completely while merino required more rubbing and I think that I still can see a faint line there. 

Out of all three, pebble is the thickest, Venezia feels like the thinnest. (A very little bit compare to merino. The leather feels like it's been compressed before, probably when it got its print.) But Venezia holds its shape the best follow with pebble (not very close) and merino clearly can bend the most. 

HTH. [emoji6]


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, it took me quite some time to decide because of all the options, especially colors and leather type. I don't know how you all can handle it. I felt so lost. Everything looks really good and tempting. Lucky me, you girls here are all very helpful. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! [emoji4] the Venezia has quite a substantial coating on it that makes it glossy, but with the print, it's not smooth and slippery, but it's not rough or gritty. Just the texture you can feel. (Those small circles in the print are raised so you can definitely feel it with your fingertips.) I think it can handle day-to-day scratching and bumping just fine. But not the type when someone hold the knife against your bag. [emoji28] I tried scratching spoon, nails, and plastic ruler on it and it doesn't show any trace of the abuse. So, I think it's tough enough. [emoji28] (I hope no one from MM see this and know what kind of crazy experiment I put their leather swatches through. [emoji28])
> 
> I think pebble is tougher than merino. I scratched them on the corner with my nails. Both shows the sign , but pebble springs back faster and with a rub, it's healed completely while merino required more rubbing and I think that I still can see a faint line there.
> 
> Out of all three, pebble is the thickest, Venezia feels like the thinnest. (A very little bit compare to merino. The leather feels like it's been compressed before, probably when it got its print.) But Venezia holds its shape the best follow with pebble (not very close) and merino clearly can bend the most.
> 
> HTH. [emoji6]


I appreciate your test on the swatches very much. I did not think to ask for samples . So much better to test on a sample then to discover it on your bag once it is made. It really helps me a lot since I am so new to this brand.


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Let's play a game.
> 
> What MM bag that is not possible to buy would you want to buy right now?
> 
> Here's my list :
> 
> Warm beige merinos midi selene with enough backing to stand up and hold its shape
> 
> Biscotti angelica with stiff handles swapped out for thin,shortened angel handles with 5-7 zhoe strap links at each attachment point.
> 
> Midi divina in either of the aforementioned leathers with aura lock closure on the front pocket and handles as described above!
> 
> Rua aura in Bordeaux tuscania or any aforementioned leather


I would love to see a less structured satchel that is more east-west...Like Rebecca Minkoff's MAM or Balenciaga's City, but Massaccesi's take on that style/shape.

I like your idea of a Rua Aura.


----------



## Odebdo

Hey ladies!!

It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!

I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!

I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!


----------



## Odebdo

Hopelessbaggirl....I had black vachetta Angelica out with me until I switched for Terra Cotta and I took this picture of Angelica with a file folder inside. It fits width wise, but is taller so the magnetic closure would not close. Just in case this helps!


----------



## Odebdo

MSD.... port merinos is lovely in a Midi Minerva...I know because I have one! But understand wanting to try another style as well. Do you like the Selene? 

Here is my Port Minnie (Midi Minerva)


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]



Your Aura is beautiful! I love the Dark Taupe Vachetta and how it looks brown and grey and taupe all at the same time! It looks wonderful with the dark blue lining! Congrats! Worth waiting for!


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!
> 
> I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!
> 
> I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!
> 
> View attachment 3584262
> View attachment 3584263


Gorgeous color, and the slip pocket looks great! And good luck with your tax season! I am also a CPA and will be diving back in next week when my maternity leave ends...If only my leave had coincided with tax season.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Odebdo said:


> MSD.... port merinos is lovely in a Midi Minerva...I know because I have one! But understand wanting to try another style as well. Do you like the Selene?
> 
> Here is my Port Minnie (Midi Minerva)
> 
> View attachment 3584269



Beautiful bag! I hope to one day own a Minerva in merinos. Does your bag scratch easily?


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]


Beautiful bag and great pictures - nice to see the light gunmetal and slip pocket at the back as that's what I've ordered for my aura.

The taupe vacchetta definitely looks much smoother than my two vacchetta bags: rust divina and mahogany mini-zhoe, both those leathers have quite a strong pebbled texture,  especially the rust.  Yet another way in which these bags are all unique.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Gorgeous color, and the slip pocket looks great! And good luck with your tax season! I am also a CPA and will be diving back in next week when my maternity leave ends...If only my leave had coincided with tax season.



How is your little Prince? I will say my first tax season as a Mom was hard. Still is as I want to put my kids to bed! So I bring work home, but working Saturdays too is hard. My maternity leave was perfect as my twins were born Memorial Day weekend so I took the whole summer off and then went back part time until Thanksgiving!


----------



## Odebdo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Beautiful bag! I hope to one day own a Minerva in merinos. Does your bag scratch easily?



I have many merinos bags and do not notice any issue with scratching on the leather. I will say I have a lot of bags and rotate frequently, but all look brand new really.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> How is your little Prince? I will say my first tax season as a Mom was hard. Still is as I want to put my kids to bed! So I bring work home, but working Saturdays too is hard. My maternity leave was perfect as my twins were born Memorial Day weekend so I took the whole summer off and then went back part time until Thanksgiving!


He's doing well, thanks! I am going back "part time" during busy season at ~40 hours a week, so hopefully I can stick to that and ease back into work as much as possible. It was nice to be off for the holidays, but being off for the summer would be great too.


----------



## crazybagmo

Hi Ladies!  Congrats on the beautiful bags.  I wanted to drop in and say hi!


----------



## bubbastatta

I have a Merino Soulmate Midi that I used for six months straight. Not a scratch and I am not gentle with my bags.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]


OMG Vink your bag is just stunning. Love the leather and the hardware - perfect. I want an Aura so badly. Seeing this makes me want one even more. Love it!!! Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> And these are the swatches that I requested.
> 
> The Venezia
> 
> View attachment 3583271
> 
> 
> And the Bordeaux pebble and Port Merino.
> 
> View attachment 3583273


I love the Venezia leather. The more I see it the more I like it.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!
> 
> I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!
> 
> I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!
> 
> View attachment 3584262
> View attachment 3584263


Odebdo I love this color it is stunning midi Selene is one of my favorites as well. Love the back slip pocket what a nice addition.


----------



## djfmn

Interested to hear what everyone feels about the new Aura Epoca.


----------



## Izzy48

Congratulations to all of you for purchasing such beautiful bags. They are lovely and look very high end. I love the aura and I wonder if anyone has had the aura epoca made or seen IRL? I saw it in an advertisement and it looks so awesome in the grey they have made it in. Is this new or is this from the 2016 winter catalog?


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Let's play a game.
> 
> What MM bag that is not possible to buy would you want to buy right now?
> 
> Here's my list :
> 
> Warm beige merinos midi selene with enough backing to stand up and hold its shape
> 
> Biscotti angelica with stiff handles swapped out for thin,shortened angel handles with 5-7 zhoe strap links at each attachment point.
> 
> Midi divina in either of the aforementioned leathers with aura lock closure on the front pocket and handles as described above!
> 
> Rua aura in Bordeaux tuscania or any aforementioned leather





thedseer said:


> I would love to see a less structured satchel that is more east-west...Like Rebecca Minkoff's MAM or Balenciaga's City, but Massaccesi's take on that style/shape.
> 
> I like your idea of a Rua Aura.



A zhoe/zhoe legend with the Aura's front Closure.
I was wondering why I am hesitant to order either the Aura or the Zhoe...then one day I was at the mall when I saw a lady with LVs Pochette Matis that is similar to Zhoe Legend..then it hit me why I love the Aura, it is becaus of the front buckle but I'm meh about the shape , I love Zhoe's  Shape alot but I find it too plain..
So there you have it! 
Actually I haven't asked Colette if I Marco can add the Aura front closure on the Zhoes..
An Angelica ( not Rue) that I can wear over my shoulder.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Interested to hear what everyone feels about the new Aura Epoca.


It scares me...


----------



## djfmn

Izzy48 said:


> Congratulations to all of you for purchasing such beautiful bags. They are lovely and look very high end. I love the aura and I wonder if anyone has had the aura epoca made or seen IRL? I saw it in an advertisement and it looks so awesome in the grey they have made it in. Is this new or is this from the 2016 winter catalog?


Hi Izzy it is a new version of Aura. Aura was introduced fairly recently and the Aura Epoca was introduced today I believe.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Interested to hear what everyone feels about the new Aura Epoca.


I hate it! I love fur/hair on bags, but not so much that you could literally comb it.lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I would love to see a less structured satchel that is more east-west...Like Rebecca Minkoff's MAM or Balenciaga's City, but Massaccesi's take on that style/shape.
> 
> I like your idea of a Rua Aura.



Yes, yes, yes on the less structured satchel! This is exactly what I want!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!
> 
> I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!
> 
> I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!
> 
> View attachment 3584262
> View attachment 3584263



Gasp! I loooooove this color!


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> Finally, DD goes to bed and it's time for me to fully open the box and everything. [emoji4]
> 
> This is my Black Friday order and it's delayed due to the leather shortage. Yes, I ordered the Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta. (TenKrat, you are really an inspiration! ) So, after a while, Colette notified me that it'll come a little bit late since they ran out of the leather.
> 
> So, here it is! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583230
> 
> 
> I ordered it with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> And add on a back slip pocket to hold my iPhone. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583233
> 
> 
> I seriously love love love the color of the lining. It's blue. [emoji4] I'm not sure how it'll turn out since the swatch on the website is really neon-like. I'm very surprised and so happy it's this shade of blue.
> 
> View attachment 3583234
> 
> 
> It has a zippered pocket on one side and these 2 slip pocket on the other side.
> 
> View attachment 3583238
> 
> 
> It even comes with a key, which although doesn't look like a fancy type, still it's a very nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3583239
> 
> 
> That's all for now. I'm not familiar with this type of leather (It has a very smooth surface. Normally, my leather of choice tend to have texture on it.) so it'll definitely take me a while to get used to it, but I personally think it's quite a hard leather so it should hold the shape well. I'm very happy with my order and please excuse the hash fluorescent light. [emoji28]



Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Interested to hear what everyone feels about the new Aura Epoca.



Pretty but not my thing...


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty but not my thing...


Not my thing either. Love Aura but not so much with the fur. Perhaps I am not that fashion forward!!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Pretty but not my thing...


Same


----------



## Izzy48

djfmn said:


> Hi Izzy it is a new version of Aura. Aura was introduced fairly recently and the Aura Epoca was introduced today I believe.



I didn't realize it was that new. The bag itself is great and I will seriously think of getting one in this style in the future. I love the look of this fuzzy bag as a fun bag to have but I think the green in this bag is eye catching. I have never owned a green bag but one time and I loved it. Thanks for bringing me up to current status!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love the selene midi, color And slip pocket.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> I would love to see a less structured satchel that is more east-west...Like Rebecca Minkoff's MAM or Balenciaga's City, but Massaccesi's take on that style/shape.
> 
> I like your idea of a Rua Aura.



That's what I'd love to see, too! A slouchy satchel that can go with handheld or with a shoulder strap to just put on for a hand free moment! It'd be lovely and showcase all the lovely leathers nicely. I'd be on that in a heartbeat! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> MSD.... port merinos is lovely in a Midi Minerva...I know because I have one! But understand wanting to try another style as well. Do you like the Selene?
> 
> Here is my Port Minnie (Midi Minerva)
> 
> View attachment 3584269



That bag is divine!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Your Aura is beautiful! I love the Dark Taupe Vachetta and how it looks brown and grey and taupe all at the same time! It looks wonderful with the dark blue lining! Congrats! Worth waiting for!



Thank you! [emoji4] The color does look different from the photo I saw before. I find it's such a chameleon color to capture, but then again, I think it also depends on the batch of leather. [emoji6] And I seriously love this blue lining. It's just beautiful. [emoji4] 




ajamy said:


> Beautiful bag and great pictures - nice to see the light gunmetal and slip pocket at the back as that's what I've ordered for my aura.
> 
> The taupe vacchetta definitely looks much smoother than my two vacchetta bags: rust divina and mahogany mini-zhoe, both those leathers have quite a strong pebbled texture,  especially the rust.  Yet another way in which these bags are all unique.



Thank you! I'm sure your bag will be lovely! [emoji4] What color did did you order? 

I'm surprised to see such a smooth surface, too. [emoji4] I guess from the photo that it may have some texture on, but this bag of mine is totally all smooth and silky. , but I love it, too, nonetheless. Actually, trailing the tip of my fingers on it is very fun due to the silky surface. I'm surprised I like that, too. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> OMG Vink your bag is just stunning. Love the leather and the hardware - perfect. I want an Aura so badly. Seeing this makes me want one even more. Love it!!! Enjoy.



Thank you! [emoji4] I sure will. [emoji6] 




djfmn said:


> I love the Venezia leather. The more I see it the more I like it.



I like it, too, although not as much as I expected. Maybe coz I'm not used to leather with glossy finish, but it's really glam and I think it'll look best in clutches or structured pieces. 




LuvAllBags said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! Love the lining.



Thank you! I love it, too! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Interested to hear what everyone feels about the new Aura Epoca.



Being a fan of an Aura, I find myself like it fine. The fur looks fluffy and makes me want to pet and put my fingers through it. But I'm not sure if it'll be practical since I'm living in tropical. That kind of material is a dust magnet here, not to count sweat and all. [emoji28] As much as I'm curious and think it's kinda cute, I may only admire it from afar. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!
> 
> I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!
> 
> I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!
> 
> View attachment 3584262
> View attachment 3584263



I like how you add the back slip pocket to this model. I'm a big fan of this option and I think your bag looks great! I really love the merino for its very supple and your bag look fantastic. Wear it in good health. [emoji4]


----------



## dcooney4

Odebdo said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> It is tax time and I am a CPA so I will be popping in and out when I can!
> 
> I just got a box from Italy and OH MY!! Terra Cotta Merinos is STUNNING!!! Is it red, orange or brown? It is such a beautiful blend that it will go with everything!!
> 
> I went with a midi Selene as it is a favorite of mine, but added a back slip pocket as none of mine have this option....LOVE!! Does not detract from the clean lines of the style at all!
> 
> View attachment 3584262
> View attachment 3584263


This is just perfect! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] The color does look different from the photo I saw before. I find it's such a chameleon color to capture, but then again, I think it also depends on the batch of leather. [emoji6] And I seriously love this blue lining. It's just beautiful. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm sure your bag will be lovely! [emoji4] What color did did you order?
> 
> I'm surprised to see such a smooth surface, too. [emoji4] I guess from the photo that it may have some texture on, but this bag of mine is totally all smooth and silky. , but I love it, too, nonetheless. Actually, trailing the tip of my fingers on it is very fun due to the silky surface. I'm surprised I like that, too. [emoji6]


I've ordered the "limited offer" Verona leather in mid-grey:  I'm expecting this to have some texture but I could be surprised as I've only seen the pictures on Colette's blog


----------



## vink

ajamy said:


> I've ordered the "limited offer" Verona leather in mid-grey:  I'm expecting this to have some texture but I could be surprised as I've only seen the pictures on Colette's blog



Ooh.... I have one coming in that leather, too!  It's in dark blue. We can be sister!!! [emoji16] I wonder what'll bring as well. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, congratulations on your Aura! The light gunmetal hw and back pocket are very nice!


----------



## tenKrat

My bag today, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled, light gold hw.


----------



## tenKrat

The Aura Epoca is very pretty. It would look out of place in my tropical climate. Although, I have spotted one or two locals wearing Ugg boots when the calendar says it's winter!

That lamb fur on the Epoca looks so soft... I would be constantly running my hands through it.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

tenKrat said:


> My bag today, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled, light gold hw.
> View attachment 3585635



Beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> My bag today, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled, light gold hw.
> View attachment 3585635



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My bag today, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled, light gold hw.
> View attachment 3585635


Lovely bag. Love the leather color and the style. Perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

SuzieSueSure said:


> Beautiful!





LuvAllBags said:


> Such a pretty bag!





djfmn said:


> Lovely bag. Love the leather color and the style. Perfect.


Thanks!  My only Minerva bag, and it *is* perfect.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> @vink, congratulations on your Aura! The light gunmetal hw and back pocket are very nice!



Thank you so much! I have yours to be the inspiration on this one. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My bag today, Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled, light gold hw.
> View attachment 3585635



This is the best looking Minerva I've seen!  I've liked it most in your color combo - and I'm not really into grey.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> A zhoe/zhoe legend with the Aura's front Closure.
> I was wondering why I am hesitant to order either the Aura or the Zhoe...then one day I was at the mall when I saw a lady with LVs Pochette Matis that is similar to Zhoe Legend..then it hit me why I love the Aura, it is becaus of the front buckle but I'm meh about the shape , I love Zhoe's  Shape alot but I find it too plain..
> So there you have it!
> Actually I haven't asked Colette if I Marco can add the Aura front closure on the Zhoes..
> An Angelica ( not Rue) that I can wear over my shoulder.



I would love to see a Zhoe legend wth Aura's front closure!   I wonder if Marco would agree to such a modification.   Or maybe he could make an Aura legend....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Can anyone with a Rua Angelica do a "what this bag will hold" post? I will also check Colette's blog.


----------



## vink

I have a question for all Vacchetta leather owner. My new Aura has a trail of "white cast" on the front of it. It's there since I open the package and I decided not to bother since I really like the bag, but it really bother me. The surface in the area is smooth and not different from other area. Only the cast is there. 




Maybe you can see it in this photo as a white trail from top left tilted down to right. 

Any suggestion to get rid of it? Will it go with massaging and use?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So yeah no, that is not the new aura I have been waiting for. I want a jumbo! The furla metropolis comes in every size but i prefer to sponsor Marco.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I have a question for all Vacchetta leather owner. My new Aura has a trail of "white cast" on the front of it. It's there since I open the package and I decided not to bother since I really like the bag, but it really bother me. The surface in the area is smooth and not different from other area. Only the cast is there.
> 
> View attachment 3585991
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see it in this photo as a white trail from top left tilted down to right.
> 
> Any suggestion to get rid of it? Will it go with massaging and use?


Maybe ask Colette about it?


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> I have a question for all Vacchetta leather owner. My new Aura has a trail of "white cast" on the front of it. It's there since I open the package and I decided not to bother since I really like the bag, but it really bother me. The surface in the area is smooth and not different from other area. Only the cast is there.
> 
> View attachment 3585991
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see it in this photo as a white trail from top left tilted down to right.
> 
> Any suggestion to get rid of it? Will it go with massaging and use?



Vink, I went to look at all the photos of other taupe vachetta bags. My guess is that that white streak is from the tanning process. The dark taupe is supposed to have a lot of natural variation, in other bags it looks like clouds. Your bag is made from the new batch of leather, which does look a bit different, more flat in color and not so cloudy. You should ask Colette about it since it bothers you whenever you see it.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I have a question for all Vacchetta leather owner. My new Aura has a trail of "white cast" on the front of it. It's there since I open the package and I decided not to bother since I really like the bag, but it really bother me. The surface in the area is smooth and not different from other area. Only the cast is there.
> 
> View attachment 3585991
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see it in this photo as a white trail from top left tilted down to right.
> 
> Any suggestion to get rid of it? Will it go with massaging and use?


I think it is the leather variations and usually it evens out with usage. If you take a look on Odebdo's bag in the reference thread , you will notice similar white stuff on her bag. Wear will grease the leather and also the oils of the leather will surface, so it  blends.. personally I like the ' living' leather with the variations! And Vachetta is like this as the Merinos in a different way. The pebbeled however is uniform in colour!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I think it is the leather variations and usually it evens out with usage. If you take a look on Odebdo's bag in the reference thread , you will notice similar white stuff on her bag. Wear will grease the leather and also the oils of the leather will surface, so it  blends.. personally I like the ' living' leather with the variations! And Vachetta is like this as the Merinos in a different way. The pebbeled however is uniform in colour!


I am with Bonnie on this as well. I also like the "living" leather with all the variations that is what makes it in my opinion. Every bag is different and unique because of the leather qualities and differences.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I have a question for all Vacchetta leather owner. My new Aura has a trail of "white cast" on the front of it. It's there since I open the package and I decided not to bother since I really like the bag, but it really bother me. The surface in the area is smooth and not different from other area. Only the cast is there.
> 
> View attachment 3585991
> 
> 
> Maybe you can see it in this photo as a white trail from top left tilted down to right.
> 
> Any suggestion to get rid of it? Will it go with massaging and use?



I concur with Bonnie's input as well. That "cast" is just part of the leather, nothing bad at all. I think over time and with use, it will become less noticeable. 

It does seem that my dark taupe vachetta has more variations in coloring, texture, and veining than yours. And I [emoji173] it!  

Here are close-up shots of my Aura. You can see small splotches of darker brown/grey as well as the interesting veining throughout. 

I think this particular Aura (more so than the pebbled and merinos ones I have) has charisma!!


----------



## vink

Thank you everyone for your feedback and suggestion. [emoji4] I'm ok with the inconsistency in the leather and I'm actually loving my Aura. But I guess my message is misunderstood. [emoji28] 




It's not the unique character of the leather that I worry about.  It's this trail in the circle that I wonder about. But like many of you suggested, it may go with usage. Or I'll try rubbing it with my finger.  

I'm usually not a picky shopper. I really have to say this. It's just that I have a question about this particular issue. I mean it's on the front. I don't mind much since I'm using it today, too, and carrying it proudly, but I wonder if I can make it go away since this is quite unusual compare with other part of the bag.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I concur with Bonnie's input as well. That "cast" is just part of the leather, nothing bad at all. I think over time and with use, it will become less noticeable.
> 
> It does seem that my dark taupe vachetta has more variations in coloring, texture, and veining than yours. And I [emoji173] it!
> 
> Here are close-up shots of my Aura. You can see small splotches of darker brown/grey as well as the interesting veining throughout.
> 
> I think this particular Aura (more so than the pebbled and merinos ones I have) has charisma!!
> 
> View attachment 3586578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586579



Your Aura is really lovely and beautiful. I really really love it, too. (Kinda wish my batch look the same. [emoji5])


----------



## shoecrazy

Aaaaa! 15% off on the website Friday only - such pressure! (see http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/)


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback and suggestion. [emoji4] I'm ok with the inconsistency in the leather and I'm actually loving my Aura. But I guess my message is misunderstood. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3586704
> 
> 
> It's not the unique character of the leather that I worry about.  It's this trail in the circle that I wonder about. But like many of you suggested, it may go with usage. Or I'll try rubbing it with my finger.
> 
> I'm usually not a picky shopper. I really have to say this. It's just that I have a question about this particular issue. I mean it's on the front. I don't mind much since I'm using it today, too, and carrying it proudly, but I wonder if I can make it go away since this is quite unusual compare with other part of the bag.


I did see the distinct line going across the front. It looks like the short one that is on the front of my bag (upper left of the clasp).  I can tell that you're troubled about it, especially since it runs a significant length on the front of your bag. Maybe send Colette an email about your concern. She will likely confer with Marco. See what they say.


----------



## tenKrat

I received a shipping notice for my latest order. There is a change in effect for U.S. customers. 

From Colette's email:

"We have had a very recent change in our delivery practice that we would like to make you aware of.  It has become necessary to change our courier service exclusively to DHL.  At this time, we are uncertain if this will be a temporary change or permanent.  We know Duty fees have been a concern for our US customers.  DHL’s Customs and Duties Payment Department has informed us that all boxes with merchandise values of $799 or less will have no duty fees and they also assure us that euro to dollar conversions are done every day."


----------



## tenKrat

BTW, I'm expecting a taupe merinos Demetra and Cobblestone Tuscania Angelica from the last two promotions.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback and suggestion. [emoji4] I'm ok with the inconsistency in the leather and I'm actually loving my Aura. But I guess my message is misunderstood. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3586704
> 
> 
> It's not the unique character of the leather that I worry about.  It's this trail in the circle that I wonder about. But like many of you suggested, it may go with usage. Or I'll try rubbing it with my finger.
> 
> I'm usually not a picky shopper. I really have to say this. It's just that I have a question about this particular issue. I mean it's on the front. I don't mind much since I'm using it today, too, and carrying it proudly, but I wonder if I can make it go away since this is quite unusual compare with other part of the bag.


I most definately do not consider you a picky shopper.. lol!
What I was trying to convey , was that I personally would not mind this at all. Some of us on this thread know a type of leather called the 'mattes' also coming from the MM workshop. These leathers also had the ' stripes' as on your bag. I have several bags with these, some even with more than yours, and I like the way the bags changes with usage. 
And of course you should enjoy your bag! So you do what you find best for you!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback and suggestion. [emoji4] I'm ok with the inconsistency in the leather and I'm actually loving my Aura. But I guess my message is misunderstood. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3586704
> 
> 
> It's not the unique character of the leather that I worry about.  It's this trail in the circle that I wonder about. But like many of you suggested, it may go with usage. Or I'll try rubbing it with my finger.
> 
> I'm usually not a picky shopper. I really have to say this. It's just that I have a question about this particular issue. I mean it's on the front. I don't mind much since I'm using it today, too, and carrying it proudly, but I wonder if I can make it go away since this is quite unusual compare with other part of the bag.



Vink you need to feel comfortable with your bag and how it looks. If you are not I would definitely email Colette about it. You are the one carrying the bag and you need to enjoy it and if it does not look good to you contact MM customer service. They are very good about making sure their customers are happy with their bags. I would definitely raise it with them if I felt there was a problem with the leather. 
Marco might give you some ideas on how to get rid of the white cast.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I received a shipping notice for my latest order. There is a change in effect for U.S. customers.
> 
> From Colette's email:
> 
> "We have had a very recent change in our delivery practice that we would like to make you aware of.  It has become necessary to change our courier service exclusively to DHL.  At this time, we are uncertain if this will be a temporary change or permanent.  We know Duty fees have been a concern for our US customers.  DHL’s Customs and Duties Payment Department has informed us that all boxes with merchandise values of $799 or less will have no duty fees and they also assure us that euro to dollar conversions are done every day."



I got a shipping notice too! And this same info. Fingers crossed no duties. I am awaiting a Green Venezia Midi Selene and a Whiskey Tuscania Selene.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have been dying to show you all my Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene and Sauro Tan Midi Zip Selene but our weather has been terrible! I don't like taking vacchetta out in the rain or snow, so they will have to wait for a few dry days!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Is anyone going to get anything in the sale? I'm on the fence.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been dying to show you all my Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene and Sauro Tan Midi Zip Selene but our weather has been terrible! I don't like taking vacchetta out in the rain or snow, so they will have to wait for a few dry days!


I'm dying to see them.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I got a shipping notice too! And this same info. Fingers crossed no duties. I am awaiting a Green Venezia Midi Selene and a Whiskey Tuscania Selene.


Oh boy...a Whiskey Tuscania bag...!!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I received a shipping notice for my latest order. There is a change in effect for U.S. customers.
> 
> From Colette's email:
> 
> "We have had a very recent change in our delivery practice that we would like to make you aware of.  It has become necessary to change our courier service exclusively to DHL.  At this time, we are uncertain if this will be a temporary change or permanent.  We know Duty fees have been a concern for our US customers.  DHL’s Customs and Duties Payment Department has informed us that all boxes with merchandise values of $799 or less will have no duty fees and they also assure us that euro to dollar conversions are done every day."



I got it, too. I'm based in Asia. Probably it's for worldwide?


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> I have been dying to show you all my Dark Taupe Vacchetta Midi Selene and Sauro Tan Midi Zip Selene but our weather has been terrible! I don't like taking vacchetta out in the rain or snow, so they will have to wait for a few dry days!



That sounds lovely! I hope the weather is cleared soon. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I did see the distinct line going across the front. It looks like the short one that is on the front of my bag (upper left of the clasp).  I can tell that you're troubled about it, especially since it runs a significant length on the front of your bag. Maybe send Colette an email about your concern. She will likely confer with Marco. See what they say.



I will. Thank you. [emoji4] 




bonniekir said:


> I most definately do not consider you a picky shopper.. lol!
> What I was trying to convey , was that I personally would not mind this at all. Some of us on this thread know a type of leather called the 'mattes' also coming from the MM workshop. These leathers also had the ' stripes' as on your bag. I have several bags with these, some even with more than yours, and I like the way the bags changes with usage.
> And of course you should enjoy your bag! So you do what you find best for you!



Thank you. I mean I don't want to make any trouble or throw a fit over some silly small things. And I'm really happy with my bag. [emoji4] Really. Just that when I look, it's kinda come up? Um.... so, I wonder if I can do anything about it. [emoji28] I'll see what I can do. [emoji4] But I'm definitely enjoying my bag. [emoji6] 




djfmn said:


> Vink you need to feel comfortable with your bag and how it looks. If you are not I would definitely email Colette about it. You are the one carrying the bag and you need to enjoy it and if it does not look good to you contact MM customer service. They are very good about making sure their customers are happy with their bags. I would definitely raise it with them if I felt there was a problem with the leather.
> Marco might give you some ideas on how to get rid of the white cast.



I will ask Colette for suggestions. [emoji4] I don't think it's a problem, but yeah... it's kinda bug me so.... [emoji4] I think I'll ask her. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

I just received my Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta and Midi Selene in crystal pink Merinos. The dark taupe vachetta was backordered and it is a little darker and smoother than the previous dark taupe vachetta. The leather is just as scrumptious and thick as the original. I love the crystal pink Merinos-a soft blush pink that is neutral and fresh.
I tried the Midi size on both styles this time and I am very glad that I did. I am usually a big bag person so I have always gotten the regular size of the Minerva and Selene. In the thicker vachetta leather, it doesn't look much smaller than the regular. I have the regular Minerva in pebbled leather so it slouches a little more.  I may be a Midi convert! Pictures to come this weekend. I'll get pictures of the two dark taupe vachettas to see if I can show the difference in the 2 batches.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

How am I supposed to resist these promotions. I was going to be good until valentine's day weekend. Baaaahhhh! Want to order!!!!!


----------



## thedseer

Interesting that they are changing carriers. I do like how quickly DHL arrives though. 

It's hard to resist all these sales!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Is anyone going to get anything in the sale? I'm on the fence.


I am on the fence too. I do not need another bag but they are so pretty and practical.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The fence is making me saddle sore. I need to get off.
But a) I want a bag with a bigger opening in deep blue Africa & b) biscotti tuscania!

Celeste athene Arianna is on the way. Wish I could have a day to test the Arianna to know if I want another one in biscotti!


----------



## vink

I want a red Aura. But I'm still waiting for my blue one to arrive. Will it be too much too fast?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvAllBags said:


> Is anyone going to get anything in the sale? I'm on the fence.


Nope, waiting patiently for those who ordered the new leathers to post pics, so I can get a better idea of what some of them look like. I also have a large cash purchase coming up soon, so wisdom dictates that I should wait!


----------



## tenKrat

My bag today, Daphne in Sauro tan vachetta


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I tried the Midi size on both styles this time and I am very glad that I did.
> 
> I may be a Midi convert! .



YAY!


----------



## VanBod1525

I ordered a navy pebbled midi Selene and opted for the lilac lining this time around with silver hardware. Now I just need to sell my current navy bag to make space in the closet. One in, one out.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I got a shipping notice too! And this same info. Fingers crossed no duties. I am awaiting a Green Venezia Midi Selene and a Whiskey Tuscania Selene.


LuvAllBags my fingers are crossed that you do not pay any duty. Looking forward to seeing your Green Venezia midi Selene and the Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Especially wanting to know your thoughts on Venezia. After lots of thought and discussion about what color Aura to get I am leaning towards the dark amethyst Venezia and not the Plum. Based on my discussions with Bonnie she thought the Venezia would be a good leather to go from day to night and be perfect. I am definitely leaning that way.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Interesting that they are changing carriers. I do like how quickly DHL arrives though.
> 
> It's hard to resist all these sales!


I agree really hard to resist the sales. I hope they are right about DHL not charging duty in the USA. My experience on both delivered from DHL for one bag each time so around $350 to $400 but definitely not over $400 I was charged around $50 to $60 duty by DHL. I also loved how quickly DHL delivered my bags but I hated the duty charges.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I want a red Aura. But I'm still waiting for my blue one to arrive. Will it be too much too fast?


Vink I have to tell you I ordered a midi Soulmate in Cream shimmer nubuck and before it arrived I ordered another one in Africa bronze. Before both of those arrived I ordered another one in a peachy pink nappa and then the group purchase of the Africa blue midi Soulmate special was offered and I ordered that as well. I had 4 midi Soulmates ordered. After I received those 4 midi Soulmates I ordered another 2 in nubuck the Ochre and the cobalt blue. So please don't feel it is too much too fast. I know I thought when I was ordering all the midi Soulmates was it too much too fast and when I got them all I did not regret it for a minute.


----------



## bjsim

I have ordered through FarFetch.com and they used DHL international and never paid for duty charges.  I ordered a Tod's handbag which was approx. 680.00 and was not charged but that was 2 years ago.


----------



## Odebdo

I ordered a bag that has long been on my list...Daphne in the Cuoio Vachetta...plus I added a midi and little Penelope as accessories in terra cotta because that color is just amazing!


----------



## gr8onteej

Just a general question. I'm new to Massaccesi but I love that you can help design "your"bag. What I want to know is how heavy is the bag in the different leathers.  Right now I'm interested in the Minerva Midi and it's offered in vachetta and pebbled.  Thanks for any information. [emoji846]


----------



## Odebdo

gr8onteej said:


> Just a general question. I'm new to Massaccesi but I love that you can help design "your"bag. What I want to know is how heavy is the bag in the different leathers.  Right now I'm interested in the Minerva Midi and it's offered in vachetta and pebbled.  Thanks for any information. [emoji846]



Welcome!! Vachetta is a heavier leather than the pebbled. Many say it makes the Minerva (both sizes) too heavy. It probably depends on how heavy a bag you carry now though. I have a Midi Minerva in merinos and pebbled and I find both to be comfortable to wear.


----------



## gr8onteej

Odebdo said:


> Welcome!! Vachetta is a heavier leather than the pebbled. Many say it makes the Minerva (both sizes) too heavy. It probably depends on how heavy a bag you carry now though. I have a Midi Minerva in merinos and pebbled and I find both to be comfortable to wear.



Thank you.  I go for the bags that weigh the least empty, so this information is helpful.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I ordered a navy pebbled midi Selene and opted for the lilac lining this time around with silver hardware. Now I just need to sell my current navy bag to make space in the closet. One in, one out.


I have a black pebbled midi Selene with silver hardware and I love it. The weight is great the leather is hardy. You can't go wrong with pebbled leather in a midi Selene. Great bag.


----------



## djfmn

gr8onteej said:


> Just a general question. I'm new to Massaccesi but I love that you can help design "your"bag. What I want to know is how heavy is the bag in the different leathers.  Right now I'm interested in the Minerva Midi and it's offered in vachetta and pebbled.  Thanks for any information. [emoji846]


Welcome to the MM group we love having new ladies join our group. Odebdo is a fountain of knowledge as she has lots of different types of MM bags in lots of different leathers.
I do not like heavy bags so I have never bought a vachetta leather MM bag because of the weight. I also only get the midi size bags because the larger size bags are too big for me to carry. They look as though the bag is wearing me not the other way around. Having said that I have a couple of midi Minerva bags both in pebbled leather. I love the size and weight of midi Minerva in pebbled leather it is a great bag. I have it in taupe and purple. Once again welcome to the group.


----------



## gr8onteej

Thank you for the welcome and the information.  I'm going to sit down soon and figure out what I want.  [emoji16]


----------



## msd_bags

gr8onteej said:


> Thank you for the welcome and the information.  I'm going to sit down soon and figure out what I want.  [emoji16]



I both have a midi Minerva in pebbled leather (original specs) and in nappa leather (no central compartment but with top zip closure). I measured them both last week, and if I recall correctly, the difference is .4 lb. Nappa is lighter at 2.2 lbs.

If you look at the numbers, they may seem heavy. But there is something about the weight distribution of this bag that makes them feel not heavy when on your shoulder. Hope this helps!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Welcome gr8onteej!
I don't have pebbled or a minerva.

But I caved with the discount and got a tuscania angelica with shortened handles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am so weak with the discounts, especially when they seem to ship within two weeks and get here very fast. 
I got Bordeaux tuscania. I wanted a bag in the biscotti, but not an angelica. And I wanted to try an angelica. And then I thought it would look stunning in the distressed Bordeaux tuscania leather. And that color really goes with so much in my wardrobe. I have that shade in a fur shawl and a lace top and a cashmere wrap sweater and I'm always amazed by how easily it matches with my wardrobe when it doesn't look like a neutral. I think for me it will be a great alternative neutral, amazing for winter and actually a year round color. 
And the price point of a discounted angelica was right up my alley. Not as much as a discounted selene midi but I'm in love with softly structured bags so I have to stick to options that stand up. 
The handles were my sticking point but I think with them shortened they won't bother me that much, I love short grab handles to carry by hand or wedge my arm in to have in crook of elbow but mostly use the long strap if I'm walking more than 1 minute.
I hope I don't regret the angelica and wish I had gotten that leather in the Arianna but I can't order multiples in the same style when I've never seen one in real life. Plus if I get a second Arianna it needs to be in a true neutral since my first one is in celeste athene. Maybe the biscotti tuscania, which would be very pretty I think, or then one of the new colors that come out in about 6-8 weeks!


Poll:

What leather colors and in what types are you most hoping to see?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I ordered a bag that has long been on my list...Daphne in the Cuoio Vachetta...plus I added a midi and little Penelope as accessories in terra cotta because that color is just amazing!



You have sold me on Terra Cotta. I need to get it. I am a fan of colors in that range.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Oh boy...a Whiskey Tuscania bag...!!



Arrives Monday!!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I'm dying to see them.



I may just have to pull them out...impatience!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> I ordered a navy pebbled midi Selene and opted for the lilac lining this time around with silver hardware. Now I just need to sell my current navy bag to make space in the closet. One in, one out.



This sounds lovely! Love the navy/lilac combo.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have lilac in my midi selene too with river vacchetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I skipped the promo. All bags on my short list are not combos that could be made on the web site. I also want to see how I feel about Tuscania leather, as weathered leather is my jam and I may want more.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Do you guys get the feeling that as soon as they finish up the batch of orders from one promotion and have a lull in workload, they run another one?
Very smart! Works on me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv you could have ordered a non website combo. I did. I ordered a port merinos angelica and put in the notes that I want it swapped for Bordeaux tuscania. Collette emailed back and said it was no problem and she's glad I made that assumption and placed my order that way.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Do you guys get the feeling that as soon as they finish up the batch of orders from one promotion and have a lull in workload, they run another one?
> Very smart! Works on me.



Oh yes. Definitely. They run fairly frequent promos between the seasonal launches.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv you could have ordered a non website combo. I did. I ordered a port merinos angelica and put in the notes that I want it swapped for Bordeaux tuscania. Collette emailed back and said it was no problem and she's glad I made that assumption and placed my order that way.



Aah - you are smarter than I! I would have ordered something then. Oh well - better for the wallet!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone else struggle with staying in the color range that really meshes with their wardrobe AND makes sense as a every day bag color, and therefore end up with several bags in colors they love but then they don't really get much use...?
I am learning that no matter how much I love certain colors, if I know that it won't be practical in a bag, I ought to think twice. 

Until my collection is big enough that I can have every color and it's no problem if one is only used a few times a year! Ha!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv I'm sure if you email Collette and explain your thoughts she'll let you slide in an order.

Who has a deep blue Africa angelica or Rua? Please please photos?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else struggle with staying in the color range that really meshes with their wardrobe AND makes sense as a every day bag color, and therefore end up with several bags in colors they love but then they don't really get much use...?
> I am learning that no matter how much I love certain colors, if I know that it won't be practical in a bag, I ought to think twice.
> 
> Until my collection is big enough that I can have every color and it's no problem if one is only used a few times a year! Ha!



Yes. My example - I have learned no more bright bags. They may work with my usually neutral wardrobe in theory but I don't like my bags to scream look at me so they never get used. I also can't do pastels, no matter how pretty - they match nothing for me. Also - no patterns. I finally learned to stop buying patterned bags and every once in a while have to slap my own hand. Again, maybe great in theory but never go with anything and then don't get used. Exception: I will buy anything and everything in leopard print. It's a neutral! [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv I'm sure if you email Collette and explain your thoughts she'll let you slide in an order.
> 
> Who has a deep blue Africa angelica or Rua? Please please photos?



Someone has the dba Rua...it might actually be Colette. Check the blog archives. I think there's a pic from when Rua launched.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want mod & action shots!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv you could have ordered a non website combo. I did. I ordered a port merinos angelica and put in the notes that I want it swapped for Bordeaux tuscania. Collette emailed back and said it was no problem and she's glad I made that assumption and placed my order that way.



Ah... you're smart! I was hesitating between Port Merino and Bordeaux Tuscania. I really want to see how the Tuscania play out. 

Could you please post the photo of your bag once you get it? I'd really love to see how it goes on as a bag! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone else struggle with staying in the color range that really meshes with their wardrobe AND makes sense as a every day bag color, and therefore end up with several bags in colors they love but then they don't really get much use...?
> I am learning that no matter how much I love certain colors, if I know that it won't be practical in a bag, I ought to think twice.
> 
> Until my collection is big enough that I can have every color and it's no problem if one is only used a few times a year! Ha!



I don't have trouble with style, yet since until now, I like only Aura and Midi Minerva. I'm curious about Cassandra, but since I know the style I mostly wear is small/medium-sized cross body, Aura is it for me.  I'm having problem deciding on color and type of leather though. Now, I've learned that the leather between batches are different, if it's not pebble, according to Colette. So, unless I'm ordering pebble, I'd have to act fast and be decisive, which since I'm quite new to the brand and all type of leather, it's very hard! But I know exactly what kind of color I want. I have to match them to the reality. And I have something I dream about, which I hope they'll release it one day. My collection may sound boring, but I really dream about a rainbow of Aura. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Poll:
> 
> What leather colors and in what types are you most hoping to see?



I'm a big fan of pastels. So, I'd say some blue and green pastels. We already have the crystal pink Merino so I wouldn't ask for pink. But light baby blue with a shade of gray and light young leave green with a dash of light gray would be really nice. I'm a fan of Merino at the moment so I'd say Merino it is. [emoji4] 

If they release these colors, I'm sure my wallet would cry. [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Poll: What leather colors and in what types are you most hoping to see?



My dream leather is pretty much the Tuscania line, with whiskey being my fave, although I like all the colors.

I would like to see a broader, more neutral color range come back in the Athene style leather. I love a weathered leather with some gloss to it, but didn't like the color options.

Color-wise, I am waiting for the perfect Slate Blue, a blue-gray, to arrive. I am picky about this color so am willing to wait for the right one. Open to leather style. I had a Chloe Marcie in this color a long time ago. Never should have sold it.


----------



## thedseer

I would like to see an electric blue color.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Welcome gr8onteej!
> I don't have pebbled or a minerva.
> 
> But I caved with the discount and got a tuscania angelica with shortened handles.


HopelessBagGirl that is going to be beautiful. I love that leather and the Angelica is such a stylish bag. Can't wait to see pictures of it.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Arrives Monday!!!!


I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes. My example - I have learned no more bright bags. They may work with my usually neutral wardrobe in theory but I don't like my bags to scream look at me so they never get used. I also can't do pastels, no matter how pretty - they match nothing for me. Also - no patterns. I finally learned to stop buying patterned bags and every once in a while have to slap my own hand. Again, maybe great in theory but never go with anything and then don't get used. Exception: I will buy anything and everything in leopard print. It's a neutral! [emoji6]


LuvAllBags I read your post and really admired how disciplined you are with your choices and you know exactly what suits you in style and color. I used to only buy black or brown handbags. Unfortunately once I bought some bags in brighter colors I lost any discipline (or perhaps it was the ease of only have black and brown to choose from) that I once had. My new bag discipline or lack thereof is that I wear anything and have no rules at all. I went from one extreme to another. The only rule I have is that it cannot clash with what I am wearing otherwise pretty much anything goes. Not sure if it is a good or bad thing but it gives me the freedom to use my bags however I choose to. When I read all these posts by the ladies on this forum I love reading how people know what handles suit them what length they should be what colors are good for their closet. All I have come to realize is that I cannot wear large bags so it is only midis for me and that I cannot carry very heavy bags so no Vachetta for me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Luv would the storm nabuk be kind of like the slate blue you are waiting for? Just wondering.

I will post photos of course!

For me, I find that pale gold metallic works as the most versatile leather color for me, since I wear gold jewelry. I have a bunch of ballerinas and sandals in this color, and a few bags in pale natural/ivory/beige with a metallic shimmer or pearlescence and find that in warm weather it is my go to for bags and shoes, always my favorite. I'm a blingy person I guess!
Meaning I now have to restrain myself to not buy metallic pale bags because I have so many. Or just pale neutral colors (not incredibly practical if you want to wear the bag many many times).  And there are of course many wintertime months of the year where I live where I don't use them, except maybe light grey. 
Brown is very hard for me, although I have every brown and camel and taupe and cognac color boots you could imagine and beige/chocolate/taupe/grey  coats to choose from. I kind of struggle with bags in the brown family paired with them  because sometimes these tones clash to my eyes. 
I guess I feel navy or a Bordeaux or eggplant or very dark hunter green (which I have yet to find) is in a way easier to pair with my earth tone boots and coats, in winter. I just need to pick a color I have in my wardrobe a lot.
Navy goes great with jeans which I wear a lot. Any blue at all is very me, it's my favorite color and the color I have most of in my wardrobe. 
Dark colors in the burgundy family work very well because I own so many tops and accessories with that color or with that color in the palette that it is not hard to incorporate it day after day for a week even, hence my thinking that a Bordeaux bag will be a quasi neutral to match with my wardrobe.
Every shade of aqua/turquoise all the way to emerald green is very present in my wardrobe because I miss the Pacific Ocean (I'm from Hawaii). So those colors I have so much of. I guess I have a very jewel toned wardrobe with deep & saturated colors mostly, in the blue to green spectrum (but stopping short of warm greens with more of a yellow undertone) and the blue to purple spectrum (with some rose and fuschia in there).  Cool, vivid electric jewel tones.
Zero yellow, tangerine, warm red, orange, rust, terra cotta, or warm green....etc. 
They are such happy colors and I love them but they look horrendous on me so I don't wear them and hence I would have to wear an all neutral outfit to set off a bag in that color. Doesn't stop me from imagining wearing a white shirt and jeans and rocking a tangerine nappa bag, and fantasizing, but it would be hard for me to stay in total neutrals for more than a day to wear the bag. 

Of course I have a lot in black in bags and wardrobe  and that's so easy to pair into a non clashing ensemble. But I'm not usually salivating at black leather. It's normally boring (except black vachetta!).
I feel the same way about dark brown, the color makes me yawn although it's easy to match it up....except the vacchetta from massaccesi but I haven't felt like I HAVE to have it.

So to sum up, my favorite leather colors/types are lighter beige/taupes/metallics , very rich brown/whiskey  or very deep & saturated jewel tones.  And prefer any color to have a lot of life to it , not flat and matte, uniform or stamped. I like variegation, or color so saturated it looks almost wet and dripping! 

I am in love with the river blue vachetta because you can get lost staring at it in different lights and admiring the variance in the leather all over. The deep blue Africa is gorgeous as well for intensity but the stamping I hate. Deep blue shimmering metallic nappa or vacchetta would be my bag, baby!

I want a beige shimmer merinos!

Pearlescent forest green nappa!

Eggplant or black cherry vacchetta.

I think we have the marine blue merinos which is very close to an electric blue, no? Not hurting the eyes electric but owners post that it is very very vibrant.


----------



## pdxhb

Thinking about colors and my collection - the most elusive color has been a truly deep, dark aubergine. I'm hard on my bags / very picky about appearance of the corners and edges, so tend toward the darker colors anyway, but don't need more blue bags and am coming up against a sane limit on reds. (maybe) So, I hope that the trends that brought us a range of deeper, moody leathers in grey, dark blue, and oxblood will also yield some decent aubergine leather soon. I'd probably lose all decorum and order up 2-3 different styles in that. Would love to pair it with SLGs in the crystal pink merinos.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Poll:
> 
> What leather colors and in what types are you most hoping to see?



Hmm oh dear I have no clue. I like all the leathers unfortunately. I love vachetta but its too heavy for me. I have way too many blue bags. I think I would like to see some spring/summer colors in Venezia. I live in a tropical climate to I no longer want darker colors for winter as there is no winter where I live. So some fun spring colors in Venezia, nappa and pebbled.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so hoping for shimmer. Subtle but pearlescent! In light subtle as well as very saturated colors.


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of my new Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta and Midi Selene in Crystal pink Merinos. I have also added some comparison pictures of the original dark taupe vachetta (more texture and a little lighter in color) in regular Selene and the latest dark taupe vachetta (smoother,not as textured - similar to the nappa leather finish and darker in color). I like that the 2 versions of dark taupe vachetta are a little different as they are both beautiful with slight variations in shade and texture.


----------



## VanBod1525

I caved after weeks of lusting after the rust vachetta midi Minerva on eBay. I love that it has the longer flap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Luv would the storm nabuk be kind of like the slate blue you are waiting for? Just wondering.
> 
> .



Yes, Storm is actually perfect but they are out of it and can't order more until 4 people are interested. Colette is keeping me posted. I'd also like to find a slate blue in a non-suede leather.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> My dream leather is pretty much the Tuscania line, with whiskey being my fave, although I like all the colors.
> 
> I would like to see a broader, more neutral color range come back in the Athene style leather. I love a weathered leather with some gloss to it, but didn't like the color options.
> 
> Color-wise, I am waiting for the perfect Slate Blue, a blue-gray, to arrive. I am picky about this color so am willing to wait for the right one. Open to leather style. I had a Chloe Marcie in this color a long time ago. Never should have sold it.



I know that color! It's lovely! A good one! [emoji1360]


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> I skipped the promo. All bags on my short list are not combos that could be made on the web site. I also want to see how I feel about Tuscania leather, as weathered leather is my jam and I may want more.



I liked Tuscania so much that I went ahead and ordered two different bags in it right away - your approach is much more sane. Can't wait to see your whiskey tuscania!


----------



## anitalilac

thedseer said:


> I would like to see an electric blue color.


Yes! In Napa or pebble!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my new Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta and Midi Selene in Crystal pink Merinos. I have also added some comparison pictures of the original dark taupe vachetta (more texture and a little lighter in color) in regular Selene and the latest dark taupe vachetta (smoother,not as textured - similar to the nappa leather finish and darker in color). I like that the 2 versions of dark taupe vachetta are a little different as they are both beautiful with slight variations in shade and texture.
> View attachment 3588546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588551



Lenie, your bags are gorgeous. How interesting that the dark taupes are so different! Love them both. My midi selene looks like your selene.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I liked Tuscania so much that I went ahead and ordered two different bags in it right away - your approach is much more sane. Can't wait to see your whiskey tuscania!



We'll see how sane I am when that whiskey bag gets in my hands! [emoji12]


----------



## tenKrat

gr8onteej said:


> Just a general question. I'm new to Massaccesi but I love that you can help design "your"bag. What I want to know is how heavy is the bag in the different leathers.  Right now I'm interested in the Minerva Midi and it's offered in vachetta and pebbled.  Thanks for any information. [emoji846]



Hello!  [emoji254]

You can order any style in any leather, not just in the leathers indicated for each style on the web site. An exception, if I remember correctly, is that vachetta is not an option for the Penelope messenger (?).


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> I liked Tuscania so much that I went ahead and ordered two different bags in it right away - your approach is much more sane. Can't wait to see your whiskey tuscania!



Well, now you'll have to tell us what you ordered!


----------



## shoecrazy

tenKrat said:


> Well, now you'll have to tell us what you ordered!



I ordered a midnight tuscania midi Divina and a whiskey tuscania Arianna. I asked for both bags to be made with a lighter backing so that they're not quite so structured. I have absolutely no idea how they'll turn out.


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered a midnight tuscania midi Divina and a whiskey tuscania Arianna. I asked for both bags to be made with a lighter backing so that they're not quite so structured. I have absolutely no idea how they'll turn out.



I have a Divina Midi.  It's a great bag, and I don't doubt that your midnight one will turn out beautifully.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered a midnight tuscania midi Divina and a whiskey tuscania Arianna. I asked for both bags to be made with a lighter backing so that they're not quite so structured. I have absolutely no idea how they'll turn out.



Both sound just beautiful. I love the idea of the lighter backing.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my new Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta and Midi Selene in Crystal pink Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 3588551



Thank you for sharing!! I just love how different the crystal pink merinos looks in everyone's pictures.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered a midnight tuscania midi Divina and a whiskey tuscania Arianna. I asked for both bags to be made with a lighter backing so that they're not quite so structured. I have absolutely no idea how they'll turn out.



Please post pictures!!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies,
I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!


The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Stunning! I want a midi selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap too! But what's the weight like of the verona? And how stiff is it?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187



I loooove it! Congrats!


----------



## shoecrazy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Please post pictures!!!!!!


I will - still awaiting a shipping notice.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh yes, HBG...  I try to be disciplined, but then i see something that i have to have!  I cant wait for the new leather reveals.


----------



## Ludmilla

The shipping bill says that the Midi Selene in Verona leather weights 800gr. The leather is not stiff at all. It is very much like the pebbled leather. I stuffed the bag for the photo.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my new Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta and Midi Selene in Crystal pink Merinos. I have also added some comparison pictures of the original dark taupe vachetta (more texture and a little lighter in color) in regular Selene and the latest dark taupe vachetta (smoother,not as textured - similar to the nappa leather finish and darker in color). I like that the 2 versions of dark taupe vachetta are a little different as they are both beautiful with slight variations in shade and texture.
> View attachment 3588546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588551



I think both the Vachettas look wonderful!! And the Chrystal Pink is gorgeous!! Congrats with your new additions


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187


It's wonderful!! I just ordered a Cassandra, curious about this model, in exactly the Verona Chocolate.. lol!! Great to se the leather used in a bag  Congratulations!!


----------



## bonniekir

I have no idea how the Tucania leathers are, I still need to recieve the messengers in Verona Ocher and Tuscania Cobblestone, but I thought they looked great so besides the Cassandra Dark Choco, I ordered 2 Selene midis, outer pocket, zipper top closure and mes-strap in the Whiskey and Bordeaux! Nice with a surprise when I see the leathers!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just or ordered from etsy  a custom bag shaper & organizer in midi selene size. In a turquoise very much like the marine lining fabric.
I now feel free to order floppy midi selenes in whichever leather! 
Dangerous!!

By the way, can all you ladies spring clean your closet soon and list your unwanted MMs on eBay if you have any? I think many of us would just love to buy preloved styles and leathers to take for a test spin within days and for preloved prices before going through & splashing out with the custom order from italy process. I know some of you have dozens and have realized some just ended up not working. Send them out into the universe to a lady who may give it lots of love and attention! Every one of them are meant to be out in the daylight on a woman's arm!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> I have no idea how the Tucania leathers are, I still need to recieve the messengers in Verona Ocher and Tuscania Cobblestone, but I thought they looked great so besides the Cassandra Dark Choco, I ordered 2 Selene midis, outer pocket, zipper top closure and mes-strap in the Whiskey and Bordeaux! Nice with a surprise when I see the leathers!



I cannot wait to see those!!!!
I want a biscotti or cobblestone selene midi zip.
But kind of want to hold out eight more weeks for new styles!!


----------



## SuzieSueSure

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just or ordered from etsy  a custom bag shaper & organizer in midi selene size. In a turquoise very much like the marine lining fabric.
> I now feel free to order floppy midi selenes in whichever leather!
> Dangerous!!
> 
> By the way, can all you ladies spring clean your closet soon and list your unwanted MMs on eBay if you have any? I think many of us would just love to buy preloved styles and leathers to take for a test spin within days and for preloved prices before going through & splashing out with the custom order from italy process. I know some of you have dozens and have realized some just ended up not working. Send them out into the universe to a lady who may give it lots of love and attention! Every one of them are meant to be out in the daylight on a woman's arm!



Sounds like a marvelous idea! I'm intimated by the options and ordering but a test spin sounds great as my first dip in the water.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just or ordered from etsy  a custom bag shaper & organizer in midi selene size. In a turquoise very much like the marine lining fabric.
> I now feel free to order floppy midi selenes in whichever leather!
> Dangerous!!
> 
> By the way, can all you ladies spring clean your closet soon and list your unwanted MMs on eBay if you have any? I think many of us would just love to buy preloved styles and leathers to take for a test spin within days and for preloved prices before going through & splashing out with the custom order from italy process. I know some of you have dozens and have realized some just ended up not working. Send them out into the universe to a lady who may give it lots of love and attention! Every one of them are meant to be out in the daylight on a woman's arm!


Trouble for sure!


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> I ordered a midnight tuscania midi Divina and a whiskey tuscania Arianna. I asked for both bags to be made with a lighter backing so that they're not quite so structured. I have absolutely no idea how they'll turn out.


Wow those sound wonderful. I love the tuscania leather it is such a pretty leather. Your bags will be gorgeous can't wait to see them.


----------



## bubbastatta

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just or ordered from etsy  a custom bag shaper & organizer in midi selene size. In a turquoise very much like the marine lining fabric.
> I now feel free to order floppy midi selenes in whichever leather!
> Dangerous!!
> 
> By the way, can all you ladies spring clean your closet soon and list your unwanted MMs on eBay if you have any? I think many of us would just love to buy preloved styles and leathers to take for a test spin within days and for preloved prices before going through & splashing out with the custom order from italy process. I know some of you have dozens and have realized some just ended up not working. Send them out into the universe to a lady who may give it lots of love and attention! Every one of them are meant to be out in the daylight on a woman's arm!


----------



## bubbastatta

This is how I got my first Soulmate. Now I am hooked.


----------



## bubbastatta

Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!


----------



## gr8onteej

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!



This is nice.  I [emoji171] the color!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!


I'm thinking of getting a Demetra with side zippers!


----------



## bubbastatta

I would so love to see that!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!



Beautiful! Love the side pockets!


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Demetra with side zippers!


Ooh. That would be lovely..


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187


I know I've said this a million times, but your bag is beautiful!!
Which do you think weighs lighter, Miss Plum or this?


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I know I've said this a million times, but your bag is beautiful!!
> Which do you think weighs lighter, Miss Plum or this?


Hard to say, because Miss Plum has two more zippers and this has the Arianna hardware. I would tend to say that the Choc is a bit lighter. No exact scale around, sorry.
And thanks again for your kind words.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!



Gasp!

Thats stunning!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Demetra with side zippers!



I need mod shots of Demetra crossbody with those puffy straps tucked in. 


Neeed!


Arianna in celeste athene  is nearby, picking her up in 5 hours!


----------



## pdxhb

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!


WOW - Stunning in the violet merinos!! Wear her in good health.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

taking river selene to school!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3589976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking river selene to school!



Wow! That's just beautiful!!!


----------



## vink

I got a shipping notification for my Verona order! I just can't wait!!! Yay!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Woooot!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Celeste athene Arianna


----------



## bonniekir

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!


Wonderful colour! It really pops 
Interesting to know that the sidepockets also can be added to the Soulmate!! Congrats with your new bag!!


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna



Both your new Blue bags are 
beautiful!! Lovely touch with the tassel  I am terrible with tassels, because I just can't store them at all.. they get messed up  Congrats with the bags!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna


Pretty! Which one do you like better? This or the river blue Selene?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I guess I can't compare! Totally different sizes. Selene midi is way more compact. I would be all over an Arianna midi, seriously. But this regular Arianna is rather cavernous. 
I am not disappointed with the celeste athene leather! Oh I love it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna



Do you love it?  It looks pefect!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's a little on the big side. 
Otherwise I do really love it. 
So I'm determined to embrace occasionally having a massive tote on my shoulder /or very large satchel crossbody, depending on how you define the bag. I'm just more of a midi bag person, I hate thinking that it would be too big to take out in the evening if i wanted to.


----------



## tenKrat

@bubbastatta, thanks for posting pics of your violet merinos bag. The color is fantastic, so rich and saturated!  I like the matching color handles, too.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I guess I can't compare! Totally different sizes. Selene midi is way more compact. I would be all over an Arianna midi, seriously. But this regular Arianna is rather cavernous.
> I am not disappointed with the celeste athene leather! Oh I love it.


That leather is so pretty. I have a blue BE bag with very similar leather, but the color is a shade lighter. Should pull her out of her dust bag soon.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I guess I can't compare! Totally different sizes. Selene midi is way more compact. I would be all over an Arianna midi, seriously. But this regular Arianna is rather cavernous.
> I am not disappointed with the celeste athene leather! Oh I love it.



HBG it looks super duper on you! Not too big at all. The leather is really beautiful and looks thick too. I think it's good to have a big tote like this as for sure a laptop will fit in it if ever you need one, and your current bags are only big enough for folders.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna



This is stunning!!

Arianna is large but I don't feel it feels large since it is so comfy on the shoulder...granted I do use it during my work week. 

I love it in the Athene leather!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> HBG it looks super duper on you! Not too big at all. The leather is really beautiful and looks thick too. I think it's good to have a big tote like this as for sure a laptop will fit in it if ever you need one, and your current bags are only big enough for folders.



Thanks!
Yeah it could definitely handle it all!
This would be an amazing work bag for someone who totes a laptop sometimes or just loves to have lots of space to roll up a thick sweater and put it in, a packed lunch, etc. 
Excellent carry on bag too
Such a wide opening, I wish I could lend a bit of the gaping-ness to my angel midi which is perfect size except that the top narrows and the opening is small. I think I appreciate looking into the selene midi the best, because of the depth and the great view I get when I look in. Divina midi is almost as handy.  The Arianna has a great view down to the bottom but there's a lot of height and flared out top width that is capacity that  I probably won't ever use.
But it is so gorgeous. I love it even if the dimensions are not my sweet spot, and it stands up so nicely on its own in a very soft unstructured leather which I adore. I probably won't buy any more in this style even though I love the fold down handles and zip top and the way the crossbody strap attaches. I would consider a midi version though!


----------



## tenKrat

My parcel arrived today. Here are my Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania and Demetra in taupe merinos.


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware. 

Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!



Key fob attached


----------



## shoecrazy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna


Love Celeste Athene - and this looks great on you. Thanks for posting.


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered flat handles, an outer zippered pocket, marine lining, and light gold hardware for my Demetra. Merinos has a strong leather smell, which I love.


----------



## shoecrazy

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524



Love both of these but particularly the tuscania leather. It gives Angelica such a different look!


----------



## tenKrat

Pics of the outer zippered pocket. It is a nice size; it can fit my compact wallet, a card holder, and my rolled up nylon shopping bag. 






I forgot to say that I like the flat handles.  Very comfortable in the hand, and they stay put on my shoulder.


----------



## shoecrazy

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524



I am suddenly dreaming of a cobblestone tuscania midi minerva!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@tenKrat thanks for sharing. If you get a chance, can you do a mod shot of the Demetra? I would love to see the flat handles on your shoulder.


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187


Gorgeous love the leather such great color variations. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

bubbastatta said:


> View attachment 3589591
> View attachment 3589592
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of my newest bag. Soulmate Midi in violet merinos leather. Handles are extended 2 inches and also added side pockets. I love the side pockets!!!!


OMG that is just the most beautiful color. I love midi Soulmate and in that leather just stunning.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3589976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking river selene to school!


Gorgeous love it. Stunning bag.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna


Love these mod shot photos. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's a little on the big side.
> Otherwise I do really love it.
> So I'm determined to embrace occasionally having a massive tote on my shoulder /or very large satchel crossbody, depending on how you define the bag. I'm just more of a midi bag person, I hate thinking that it would be too big to take out in the evening if i wanted to.


I am a midi bag person and I cannot carry off a full size bag. I know I have mentioned this before but it looks as though the bag is wearing me. You can totally carry off this size bag you look great. I do not think you can take this out in the evening if you want to. You rock this bag.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My parcel arrived today. Here are my Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania and Demetra in taupe merinos.
> 
> View attachment 3590507


TenKrat that Angelica is Cobbleston Tuscania is such an amazing color leather. Stunning love it. I have a taupe merino in a midi Minerva such a versatile color and so easy to wear.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I ordered flat handles, an outer zippered pocket, marine lining, and light gold hardware for my Demetra. Merinos has a strong leather smell, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3590528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590529


Wow love that lining what a great pop of color.


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> I am suddenly dreaming of a cobblestone tuscania midi minerva!



This particular leather would be perfect for the Minerva Midi since it's lighter than the others.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> @tenKrat thanks for sharing. If you get a chance, can you do a mod shot of the Demetra? I would love to see the flat handles on your shoulder.



Of course


----------



## tenKrat

While I'm at it, here's a mod shot of Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania.




Already took her out for a quick errand this afternoon.


----------



## msd_bags

HBG - love love your Arianna!! Doesn't look too big in the photo. So I take it the Arianna is bigger than the midi Divina?

TenKrat - another set of new beauties!! Your Angelica definitely has character. [emoji7] I think the Demetra will work better than a (midi) Soulmate on me. Thanks for the modshots! Btw, is Tuscania a glazed leather?


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> HBG - love love your Arianna!! Doesn't look too big in the photo. So I take it the Arianna is bigger than the midi Divina?
> 
> TenKrat - another set of new beauties!! Your Angelica definitely has character. [emoji7] I think the Demetra will work better than a (midi) Soulmate on me. Thanks for the modshots! Btw, is Tuscania a glazed leather?



Tuscania is matte. I just got my whiskey Tuscania Selene today. No shine to it at all.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thank you! @tenKrat


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 3590596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590597





tenKrat said:


> While I'm at it, here's a mod shot of Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania.
> 
> View attachment 3590598
> 
> 
> Already took her out for a quick errand this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 3590599



Love them both! Great choices!


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Tuscania is matte. I just got my whiskey Tuscania Selene today. No shine to it at all.


Do you like whiskey tuscania in person?


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I am suddenly dreaming of a cobblestone tuscania midi minerva!





tenKrat said:


> This particular leather would be perfect for the Minerva Midi since it's lighter than the others.



Agree! Tuscania is so light weight!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> TenKrat - another set of new beauties!! Your Angelica definitely has character. [emoji7] I think the Demetra will work better than a (midi) Soulmate on me. Thanks for the modshots! Btw, is Tuscania a glazed leather?



Thank you. I'm very pleased with the Angelica and Demetra. Two completely different bags, but they are equally fabulous. 

I do like the Demetra a little more than the Soulmate style. It's easier to access things in the Demetra. Just open up the bag and reach in. With the Soulmate, I have to fiddle with the straps to open up the mouth of the bag because the straps cinch it up a little. 

Tuscania doesn't appear to be glazed because it doesn't feel polished to me. I may be wrong. It might be ever so slightly glazed (??).  It's definitely matte. 

In the pics I posted, Tuscania may look glazed because I had just conditioned it with Cadillac lotion. It hadn't completely dried.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3590100
> View attachment 3590101
> View attachment 3590102
> 
> Celeste athene Arianna



Beautiful! Love it!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Received Whiskey Tuscania Selene and Green Venezia Midi Selene today. Packed up the Selene for tomorrow, so will post pics in the a.m.

The Tuscania is weathered and lightweight. Not glossy at all - completely matte. I love it and want another Tuscania bag for sure. As TenKrat said, this is a great leather for a style, like minerva, that can be heavy in other leathers. 

I am less excited about the Venezia. It is super shiny, and looks kind of plastic-like, IMO. I do like the color. I will give it a try and will post pics. It could be a good rainy day bag, as it seems like it could be ideal for any weather. It is also very lightweight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

This tuscania leather REALLY makes me wish MM had a slouchy satchel and a big one-strap bucket/hobo style.


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Received Whiskey Tuscania Selene and Green Venezia Midi Selene today. Packed up the Selene for tomorrow, so will post pics in the a.m.
> 
> The Tuscania is weathered and lightweight. Not glossy at all - completely matte. I love it and want another Tuscania bag for sure. As TenKrat said, this is a great leather for a style, like minerva, that can be heavy in other leathers.
> 
> I am less excited about the Venezia. It is super shiny, and looks kind of plastic-like, IMO. I do like the color. I will give it a try and will post pics. It could be a good rainy day bag, as it seems like it could be ideal for any weather. It is also very lightweight.



I agree with you about Venezia. I have two venezia penelope messengers and my first reaction was that they are plasticky. I've been carrying the black one a little though and it has been growing on me.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Tuscania is matte. I just got my whiskey Tuscania Selene today. No shine to it at all.



Thanks!

Is it soft and smooshy or a bit crisp? Sorry for all the questions. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I agree with you about Venezia. I have two venezia penelope messengers and my first reaction was that they are plasticky. I've been carrying the black one a little though and it has been growing on me.



Thanks! I will give it a-go. I do like the color.


----------



## Morenita21

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524



Can you take some mod shots?


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524



Wow!!!! That's really beautiful!!! I Love the distressing in this leather! And all the textured and color variation!!! It look amazing! 
Is it the kind of leather that hold its shape? Or will it slouch? 




LuvAllBags said:


> This tuscania leather REALLY makes me wish MM had a slouchy satchel and a big one-strap bucket/hobo style.



Yes. I agree. A slouchy bag would look fantastic with this kind of texture.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 3590596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590597



You have made me fall in love! If you don't mind me asking, what was the extra charge for the flat handles? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying Zhoe for a few days. Inside are a full size Coach wallet and pencil case as well as a mini Penelope in dark teal. Love it all.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524


 What to say other than beautiful!!!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Pics of the outer zippered pocket. It is a nice size; it can fit my compact wallet, a card holder, and my rolled up nylon shopping bag.
> View attachment 3590532
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590537
> 
> 
> I forgot to say that I like the flat handles.  Very comfortable in the hand, and they stay put on my shoulder.


Lovely colour as well as bag!! I like the zippered pocket on this model!! Congrats on both your new bags!!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Received Whiskey Tuscania Selene and Green Venezia Midi Selene today. Packed up the Selene for tomorrow, so will post pics in the a.m.
> 
> The Tuscania is weathered and lightweight. Not glossy at all - completely matte. I love it and want another Tuscania bag for sure. As TenKrat said, this is a great leather for a style, like minerva, that can be heavy in other leathers.
> 
> I am less excited about the Venezia. It is super shiny, and looks kind of plastic-like, IMO. I do like the color. I will give it a try and will post pics. It could be a good rainy day bag, as it seems like it could be ideal for any weather. It is also very lightweight.


Congratulations with your two new bags!! I would not worry too much on what you call the plastic- like look on the Venezia.. I had a friend wear one of my messengers.. still with her.. and the leather is getting softer, less shiny and it seems to be extremely hardwearing!! It has been out in rain and snow.. and deals very nicely with the wet elements ! Pics please.. ( I am so curious on the Whiskey.. ordered a Selene midi in this !!)


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> My parcel arrived today. Here are my Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania and Demetra in taupe merinos.
> 
> View attachment 3590507



My jaw dropped at that Angelica. Seriously breathtaking!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187



Can you weigh the bag? I am wondering if it would be way lighter than the same exact bag in vacchetta, or not. Pebbled is not very light, the way nappa and merinos are. I have a kitchen scale I'll use to test my selene midi in vacchetta although I do not have the top zipper and crossbody strap (but it does have zippers so that will add a bit of weight to compensate).

I am having such a hard time resisting chocolate verona until new styles are released, knowing it may very well be gone. It's a lovely variegated brown.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Hard to say, because Miss Plum has two more zippers and this has the Arianna hardware. I would tend to say that the Choc is a bit lighter. No exact scale around, sorry.
> And thanks again for your kind words.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can you weigh the bag? I am wondering if it would be way lighter than the same exact bag in vacchetta, or not. Pebbled is not very light, the way nappa and merinos are. I have a kitchen scale I'll use to test my selene midi in vacchetta although I do not have the top zipper and crossbody strap (but it does have zippers so that will add a bit of weight to compensate).
> 
> I am having such a hard time resisting chocolate verona until new styles are released, knowing it may very well be gone. It's a lovely variegated brown.



Please see my post above. I do not have a scale at hand. Sorry.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3589976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking river selene to school!


Beautiful! I love the lining color!!
The river blue vachetta is such a yummy color.  (full confession - I just received my river blue arianna)


----------



## pdxhb

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> I received my Midi Selene in chocolate Verona leather on Thursday. The leather is very similar to the pebbled leather, but the colour is not uniform at all. I love it!
> View attachment 3589186
> 
> The bag has an additional messenger strap - Arianna style:
> View attachment 3589187


Thank you for this photo - it really shows off the texture of the verona. Off to edit my wishlist...


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah it could definitely handle it all!
> This would be an amazing work bag for someone who totes a laptop sometimes or just loves to have lots of space to roll up a thick sweater and put it in, a packed lunch, etc.
> Excellent carry on bag too
> Such a wide opening, I wish I could lend a bit of the gaping-ness to my angel midi which is perfect size except that the top narrows and the opening is small. I think I appreciate looking into the selene midi the best, because of the depth and the great view I get when I look in. Divina midi is almost as handy.  The Arianna has a great view down to the bottom but there's a lot of height and flared out top width that is capacity that  I probably won't ever use.
> But it is so gorgeous. I love it even if the dimensions are not my sweet spot, and it stands up so nicely on its own in a very soft unstructured leather which I adore. I probably won't buy any more in this style even though I love the fold down handles and zip top and the way the crossbody strap attaches. I would consider a midi version though!



I can second that!
I took my new arianna out yesterday to haul my laptop and because of her flared shape I also had room to include my insulated coffee cup (while empty) as well as a compact umbrella, computer peripherals, a file folder and my notebook. The rest of my personal items were in my penelope messenger. So I can confidently vouch for how well she works for those days when I have to bring everything out with me. Will post a photo soon that has a top view of the contents. 
Divina has been on my wishlist for awhile - for some reason arianna won out on this round. I think the lines are really graceful.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Perfect for days when I have to carry a ton. Too big for the average day, but I can swap it out with my midis as needed. 

The first pic does not accurately capture the color. The second one does.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Honestly guys I just do not carry a lot of stuff on one shoulder or on one arm or in one hand. It hurts! If I need to haul lots of stuff , I use a very pretty and sleek and feather light black nylon backpack with gold hardware and wear it on my back.  
My bags just need to occasionally fit a file folder and my ipad, so a roomy purse is plenty ; I don't mind if it slightly peeks out. Midi selene and midi divina are the perfect sized bags for me, because quite often I don't have that much stuff in there, and I love the versatility of a bag I would even take out at night  if I was too lazy to switch into a mini purse or clutch/wristlet.

The Arianna feels silly if I just have a couple of things in the cavernous space rolling around, and definitely screams 'functional/utilitarian bag' (like school/work tote) and does not look like a purse.

I still love it and worship the leather. I just know from now on these dimensions are not my thing and this style is not one I need more of. Until they do Arianna midi! I would be all over that in a heartbeat. 

Now show me the river blue Arianna! I bet it is gorgeous.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3590753
> 
> Been carrying Zhoe for a few days. Inside are a full size Coach wallet and pencil case as well as a mini Penelope in dark teal. Love it all.



Such a pretty blue...


----------



## tenKrat

@LuvAllBags, the Whiskey Tuscania is gorgeous. It would look awesome in a Demetra. Also on a slouchy satchel as you suggested.


----------



## Ludmilla

pdxhb said:


> Thank you for this photo - it really shows off the texture of the verona. Off to edit my wishlist...


Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Tuscania is matte. I just got my whiskey Tuscania Selene today. No shine to it at all.


Looking forward to seeing the whiskey Tuscania Selene. Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> I agree with you about Venezia. I have two venezia penelope messengers and my first reaction was that they are plasticky. I've been carrying the black one a little though and it has been growing on me.


Interesting comments about the Venezia I was leaning towards an Aura in violet Venezia instead of plum. In chatting with Bonnie she thought that if I was looking for something that would go from day to evening Venezia leather might be the right choice. I have never wavered so much on making a bag decision before. The more I read the more confused I get. Oh well. Eventually i will make a decision.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I will give it a-go. I do like the color.


I am looking forward to seeing a photo of it. The color looks amazing on the website.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3590753
> 
> Been carrying Zhoe for a few days. Inside are a full size Coach wallet and pencil case as well as a mini Penelope in dark teal. Love it all.


Love that Zhoe love the leather color. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Congratulations with your two new bags!! I would not worry too much on what you call the plastic- like look on the Venezia.. I had a friend wear one of my messengers.. still with her.. and the leather is getting softer, less shiny and it seems to be extremely hardwearing!! It has been out in rain and snow.. and deals very nicely with the wet elements ! Pics please.. ( I am so curious on the Whiskey.. ordered a Selene midi in this !!)


Bonnie so pleased to hear you say that about Venezia leather. I love the fact it is getting less shiny and softer. Still leaning towards Venezia for my Aura.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Perfect for days when I have to carry a ton. Too big for the average day, but I can swap it out with my midis as needed.
> 
> The first pic does not accurately capture the color. The second one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591053
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591054


Wow and wow and wow. That is one gorgeous Selene the leather is just stunning.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Perfect for days when I have to carry a ton. Too big for the average day, but I can swap it out with my midis as needed.
> 
> The first pic does not accurately capture the color. The second one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591053
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591054



Wow!

That is stunning!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> @LuvAllBags, the Whiskey Tuscania is gorgeous. It would look awesome in a Demetra. Also on a slouchy satchel as you suggested.



You're right; this leather would make a great Demetra.


----------



## LuvAllBags

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3590753
> 
> Been carrying Zhoe for a few days. Inside are a full size Coach wallet and pencil case as well as a mini Penelope in dark teal. Love it all.



Such beautiful colors!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Got my kitchen scale out and weighed swatches to compare leather weights. The pebbled was 5g, the nappa teeters between 2-3g and then settles on 2g, and the merinos and athene leathers teeter between 1-2g before settling on 2g. The athene seems even a bit lighter than the merinos based on the scale's indecision about it being 1 or 2g, moreso than the merinos which settled on 2 more quickly.
Interesting! I thought pebbled was a bit heavy in my hand and just wanted to confirm. I didn't have a vacchetta swatch handy.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Got my kitchen scale out and weighed swatches to compare leather weights. The pebbled was 5g, the nappa teeters between 2-3g and then settles on 2g, and the merinos and athene leathers teeter between 1-2g before settling on 2g. The athene seems even a bit lighter than the merinos based on the scale's indecision about it being 1 or 2g, moreso than the merinos which settled on 2 more quickly.
> Interesting! I thought pebbled was a bit heavy in my hand and just wanted to confirm. I didn't have a vacchetta swatch handy.



Wow! This helps a lot. I wish I have a kitchen scale so I can weight mine for you. 
Thank you for the info! [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Is it soft and smooshy or a bit crisp? Sorry for all the questions. [emoji4]


On my brand new Angelica, Tuscania feels a bit crisp, most likely due to a little backing and the fact that the leather is new.  I'm certain it will soften up, and I imagine it would be even softer in a slouchy bag.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You have made me fall in love! If you don't mind me asking, what was the extra charge for the flat handles? Thank you [emoji4]



Flat handle version on Demetra is an extra 25€.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

tenKrat said:


> I ordered flat handles, an outer zippered pocket, marine lining, and light gold hardware for my Demetra. Merinos has a strong leather smell, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3590528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590529



Then lining is gorgeous!!! Just stunning!



HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's a little on the big side.
> Otherwise I do really love it.
> So I'm determined to embrace occasionally having a massive tote on my shoulder /or very large satchel crossbody, depending on how you define the bag. I'm just more of a midi bag person, I hate thinking that it would be too big to take out in the evening if i wanted to.



Embrace the big bag! It is beautiful and always comforting to know everything is right there!


----------



## thedseer

Love the tuscania, as I figured I would. Hopefully it'll still be available when I'm ready to place an order. Hoping for a slouchy satchel style in the SS bags.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Such a pretty blue...





djfmn said:


> Love that Zhoe love the leather color. Gorgeous.





LuvAllBags said:


> Such beautiful colors!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a top zipper closure (and no central compartment) for Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Silver lining and silver hardware.
> 
> Tuscania is for the distressed leather fan for sure. My Angelica is very casual and carefree. She doesn't look like any of my other bags. Love her!
> 
> View attachment 3590522
> 
> Key fob attached
> 
> View attachment 3590523
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590524



Beautiful bag!  Can you share what the extra cost was for removing the middle compartment and adding a zipper closure?


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I ordered flat handles, an outer zippered pocket, marine lining, and light gold hardware for my Demetra. Merinos has a strong leather smell, which I love.
> 
> View attachment 3590528
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590529



Love, love, love the lining (but you already knew that).  What a DDG bag!


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Whiskey Tuscania Selene. Perfect for days when I have to carry a ton. Too big for the average day, but I can swap it out with my midis as needed.
> 
> The first pic does not accurately capture the color. The second one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591053
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591054



Gorgeous bag! Thank you for posting. From the swatch on the blog I was expecting the color to have much more red than it does here.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Gorgeous bag! Thank you for posting. From the swatch on the blog I was expecting the color to have much more red than it does here.



Thanks! Rust is the perfect description of this color. It is exactly the color of rust.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Got my kitchen scale out and weighed swatches to compare leather weights. The pebbled was 5g, the nappa teeters between 2-3g and then settles on 2g, and the merinos and athene leathers teeter between 1-2g before settling on 2g. The athene seems even a bit lighter than the merinos based on the scale's indecision about it being 1 or 2g, moreso than the merinos which settled on 2 more quickly.
> Interesting! I thought pebbled was a bit heavy in my hand and just wanted to confirm. I didn't have a vacchetta swatch handy.


Thank you for this!!
I thought the pebbled was heavier - now we know by how much!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

thedseer said:


> Love the tuscania, as I figured I would. Hopefully it'll still be available when I'm ready to place an order. Hoping for a slouchy satchel style in the SS bags.



Speaking of - any idea when we'll get word on the SS? [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 3590596
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590597



If you have a spare moment, would you mind also sharing a picture of your lovely Demetra corssbody? Wondering if I should get a thicket strap! Thanks so much for answering all my questions - never thought the bag looked so chic until I saw it on you!


----------



## vink

My dark blue Verona Aura just arrived!!! I Love it! The color alone is worth the hefty duty I just paid to the DHL guy ([emoji28][emoji28][emoji24][emoji24]) The texture is also very good! I highly recommend if you can still get it. I also requested swatches. I'll post them later when the sunlight isn't so harsh as of now. (It's noon here. [emoji28]) 

A little bit of teaser. (Taking in the car. I'm going to pick up DD now.)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Arianna with me as I learn programming at school!
I got an extra angel tassel for my keys to clip them on my bag. I'm tassel crazy.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My dark blue Verona Aura just arrived!!! I Love it! The color alone is worth the hefty duty I just paid to the DHL guy ([emoji28][emoji28][emoji24][emoji24]) The texture is also very good! I highly recommend if you can still get it. I also requested swatches. I'll post them later when the sunlight isn't so harsh as of now. (It's noon here. [emoji28])
> 
> A little bit of teaser. (Taking in the car. I'm going to pick up DD now.)
> 
> View attachment 3591718


Can't wait to see full bag!!


----------



## vink

Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4] 

Under an evening light.




Compare with Octane. 




I picked yellow for a lining. 




Under the fluorescent light.










For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]

Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

Loving all the blues! It surely brightens my day amid the ugliness going on right now...


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3591762
> 
> 
> Arianna with me as I learn programming at school!
> I got an extra angel tassel for my keys to clip them on my bag. I'm tassel crazy.


I love tassles too. Your Arianna is lovely..


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> View attachment 3590753
> 
> Been carrying Zhoe for a few days. Inside are a full size Coach wallet and pencil case as well as a mini Penelope in dark teal. Love it all.


I want this blue!


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]



Stunning! I love everything about it! Beautiful choice!


----------



## ajamy

DHL tried to deliver my grey 


vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


I love the texture.  My grey Aura is in the UK, so I should have it in a few days, now getting really excited to see it


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


This is stunning! I love everything about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the texture on verona, similar to merinos in terms of pattern?


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


Very pretty bag, vink.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Stunning! I love everything about it! Beautiful choice!



Thank you! [emoji4] 




ajamy said:


> DHL tried to deliver my grey
> 
> I love the texture.  My grey Aura is in the UK, so I should have it in a few days, now getting really excited to see it



Thank you! [emoji4] I'm sure you'll love it! [emoji6] 




dcooney4 said:


> This is stunning! I love everything about it.



Thank you!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the texture on verona, similar to merinos in terms of pattern?



Um.. I'm not sure if I get your question right. English is my second language so please feel free to correct me if I get it wrong. [emoji28] 

The pattern on the leather is more similar to pebble. But I think it's probably thinner (I conclude this from the strap on this bag and the sample swatch of pebble leather that I have.) and more bendable than merino (also conclude from how the strap is very pliable compare to the Octane midi Penelope I get with the shipment.) 

I'd say if you're looking for a mixture of pebble and merino, this is the best. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty bag, vink.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


Really really love your bag! This dark blue Verona has been tempting me from the start.
Is it shiny? As shiny as pebbled?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Blue leather always tempts me!!
I almost always succumb.


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]



Beautiful bag, Vink! This is really a midnight blue (which to me has a bit of purple, like the night sky), quite a unique shade I think. You are well on your way towards a rainbow of Auras now


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]



Beautiful!! 
Great photos - I'm really loving the texture of the Verona.


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]



Your bag is beautiful!!! 

Sorry about the duty to DHL...you are not in the US are you?

Just curious if any ladies in the US has had to pay customs/duty since the change to DHL?


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]



This is a lovely blue!!! Congrats with a lovely bag !!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Your bag is beautiful!!!
> 
> Sorry about the duty to DHL...you are not in the US are you?
> 
> Just curious if any ladies in the US has had to pay customs/duty since the change to DHL?



I did not have to pay duty. And I got automated updates all along the way with my shipment. It was fabulous!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Beautiful bag!  Can you share what the extra cost was for removing the middle compartment and adding a zipper closure?


60€ extra for top zipper closure and removal of center compartment on the Angelica.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> If you have a spare moment, would you mind also sharing a picture of your lovely Demetra corssbody? Wondering if I should get a thicket strap! Thanks so much for answering all my questions - never thought the bag looked so chic until I saw it on you!


I'll take a pic for you later today.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Just curious if any ladies in the US has had to pay customs/duty since the change to DHL?


I did not. If the merchandise value is $799 or less, then you should not have to pay a duty fee.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Really really love your bag! This dark blue Verona has been tempting me from the start.
> Is it shiny? As shiny as pebbled?



Thank you. [emoji4] Right now, it's shiny like a pebble. Maybe a bit more? (The sample piece of pebble that I have is Bordeaux.) 




soramillay said:


> Beautiful bag, Vink! This is really a midnight blue (which to me has a bit of purple, like the night sky), quite a unique shade I think. You are well on your way towards a rainbow of Auras now



Thank you! [emoji4] Oh... no. Not yet, but I do have one more color in mind. [emoji4] 




pdxhb said:


> Beautiful!!
> Great photos - I'm really loving the texture of the Verona.



Thank you! It's amazed me, too! [emoji4] 




Odebdo said:


> Your bag is beautiful!!!
> 
> Sorry about the duty to DHL...you are not in the US are you?
> 
> Just curious if any ladies in the US has had to pay customs/duty since the change to DHL?



Thank you. [emoji4] No, I'm based in Asia. My country has a very low limit for any goods that have to pay duty for. (30% of the goods price plus shipping, unless it's lower than USD33.- [emoji20]) 




bonniekir said:


> This is a lovely blue!!! Congrats with a lovely bag !!



Thank you. [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> If you have a spare moment, would you mind also sharing a picture of your lovely Demetra corssbody? Wondering if I should get a thicket strap! Thanks so much for answering all my questions - never thought the bag looked so chic until I saw it on you!



[emoji4] Thank you---a bag generally looks better on a person. 

Mod shots of Demetra with handles hanging out:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Demetra with handles tucked inside:

(There are five notches on the cross-body strap. I have it set at the topmost notch. I'm 5'4".)


----------



## tenKrat

I do not plan to wear the Demetra as a cross-body bag. She's a shoulder tote for me. I only wear medium to small handbags cross-body. Even then, they must be East-West orientation. (I'm picky that way.)

I do like to occasionally keep the cross-body strap hanging out. I like the look of it.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My dark blue Verona Aura just arrived!!! I Love it! The color alone is worth the hefty duty I just paid to the DHL guy ([emoji28][emoji28][emoji24][emoji24]) The texture is also very good! I highly recommend if you can still get it. I also requested swatches. I'll post them later when the sunlight isn't so harsh as of now. (It's noon here. [emoji28])
> 
> A little bit of teaser. (Taking in the car. I'm going to pick up DD now.)
> 
> View attachment 3591718


Vink your dark blue Verona Aura looks amazing. I love the color of the leather. Are you in the USA or not? Curious about the DHL charges.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots of Demetra with handles tucked inside:
> 
> (There are five notches on the cross-body strap. I have it set at the topmost notch. I'm 5'4".)
> 
> View attachment 3592390
> 
> View attachment 3592391


I'm loving the demetra! Somehow it reminds me of Bal Hobo..( for the life of me , I can't recall the name)


----------



## mleleigh

Are you ladies familiar with the Loeffler Randall Rider bag? It just occurred to me that the Aura reminds me of it.

p.s. I would LOVE to see a new structured E/W satchel for SS.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink your dark blue Verona Aura looks amazing. I love the color of the leather. Are you in the USA or not? Curious about the DHL charges.



No, I'm not. And my country has a measly USD33.- limit for goods plus shipping import so... [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Here's my dark blue Verona Aura with dark gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> 
> Under an evening light.
> 
> View attachment 3591795
> 
> 
> Compare with Octane.
> 
> View attachment 3591796
> 
> 
> I picked yellow for a lining.
> 
> View attachment 3591797
> 
> 
> Under the fluorescent light.
> 
> View attachment 3591798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591799
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591800
> 
> 
> For any of you who love slouchy bags, I think Verona will be a superb leather option. It's already soft and seems like it's about to slouch already. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] The texture is very prominent and the color is dark navy with a hint of purple. I love it! [emoji4]
> 
> Sorry for my below-average photography skill. [emoji28]


Vink your bag is just gorgeous and your photography skills are great. I love everything about your bag the leather the hardware the style and the lining. Just stunning. You have one beautiful Aura. I am in love with it!!!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> No, I'm not. And my country has a measly USD33.- limit for goods plus shipping import so... [emoji28]


Oh I am sorry to hear that the customs is always such a pain to have to pay. I love love love  your new Aura so hopefully it was worth it.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> 60€ extra for top zipper closure and removal of center compartment on the Angelica.


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, that dark blue Verona is nice!  I like the dark gunmetal hardware with it. 

What color are you considering for your next Aura?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink your bag is just gorgeous and your photography skills are great. I love everything about your bag the leather the hardware the style and the lining. Just stunning. You have one beautiful Aura. I am in love with it!!!!



Thank you. [emoji4] I've seen many photos of the bags that many ladies in the forum took and somehow I always feel like mine isn't that good. [emoji28] Well, I try my best to represent the bag, but more often, I feel like it could have been better. [emoji28] It really look better IRL. [emoji4] 




djfmn said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that the customs is always such a pain to have to pay. I love love love  your new Aura so hopefully it was worth it.



That's ok. I get used to it. [emoji28] And it really worth it. [emoji4] At least, books are exempt, otherwise, I'd be in big trouble. [emoji28] 




tenKrat said:


> @vink, that dark blue Verona is nice!  I like the dark gunmetal hardware with it.
> 
> What color are you considering for your next Aura?



Thank you very much! [emoji4] I'd go with red. It's a tough color for me to choose, but I think I got the winner now. [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Are you ladies familiar with the Loeffler Randall Rider bag? It just occurred to me that the Aura reminds me of it.
> 
> p.s. I would LOVE to see a new structured E/W satchel for SS.


The Aura reminds me of this Belen Echandia bag. Marco used to work for BE so I can imagine it was a source of inspiration. I wish I'd heard about BE bags before they shut down.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> [emoji4] Mod shots of Demetra with handles hanging out:





tenKrat said:


> Mod shots of Demetra with handles tucked inside:



Amazing!!! Thank you so much for sharing!! Love this bag. You make it look great. One day I want to get this exact same bag but in Cameo Rose, and perhaps a thicker crossbody strap because I love N/S bags crossbody!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mleleigh said:


> Are you ladies familiar with the Loeffler Randall Rider bag? It just occurred to me that the Aura reminds me of it.
> 
> p.s. I would LOVE to see a new structured E/W satchel for SS.



I think aura is just like furla metropolis.
I want a structured E/W satchel too!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Aura reminds me of this Belen Echandia bag. Marco used to work for BE so I can imagine it was a source of inspiration. I wish I'd heard about BE bags before they shut down.
> View attachment 3592512


I am sorry, you did not get to know the BE bags! I still have some of the bags from when I got to know this brand back in 07. Thanks to the skills of the atelier, these bags still are holding up extremely well! Marco was also a co designer of many of the models, so no wonder some resemblence will be there!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing!!! Thank you so much for sharing!! Love this bag. You make it look great. One day I want to get this exact same bag but in Cameo Rose, and perhaps a thicker crossbody strap because I love N/S bags crossbody!


I have a Demetra in the Cameo!! You will hopefully like this combo as much as I do!!


----------



## bonniekir

I just recieved my 2 Penelope messengers in the Cobblestone Tuscania and Dark Ocher Verona!! Lovely leathers!! The Tuscania is more waxy than expected, and in a good way!!
The Verona is a light pebbled, and I believe I will describe the colour more like a burned orange than a dark ocher, and it is gorgeous!!!
Pics are soon incoming!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved my 2 Penelope messengers in the Cobblestone Tuscania and Dark Ocher Verona!! Lovely leathers!! The Tuscania is more waxy than expected, and in a good way!!
> The Verona is a light pebbled, and I believe I will describe the colour more like a burned orange than a dark ocher, and it is gorgeous!!!
> Pics are soon incoming!!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> I just recieved my 2 Penelope messengers in the Cobblestone Tuscania and Dark Ocher Verona!! Lovely leathers!! The Tuscania is more waxy than expected, and in a good way!!
> The Verona is a light pebbled, and I believe I will describe the colour more like a burned orange than a dark ocher, and it is gorgeous!!!
> Pics are soon incoming!!



Pretty sure your pic is what inspired me to the Cameo Rose Demetra, while tenKrat's pic convinced me with the flat handles!! Both looked so beautiful. 
+hooray for your new Penelope messengers!!


----------



## bonniekir

Oh thanks bellebellebelle! I find it a very lovely rose! Not screamy in any way !!


----------



## bonniekir

The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
Both are very light to carry !!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
> I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
> The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
> The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
> Both are very light to carry !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593757
> View attachment 3593758
> View attachment 3593759


Beautiful!! 
I love how your photos capture both the colors and the textures of the leather.


----------



## clu0984

Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light


----------



## shoecrazy

Loving all these tuscania reveals! My two tuscania bags are due to arrive Monday - I can't wait!


----------



## clu0984

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807



The flat handles work much better for me


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807



Beautiful! Love this color. Is the front pocket one big pocket or two pockets?


----------



## clu0984

One big pocket


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
> I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
> The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
> The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
> Both are very light to carry !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593757
> View attachment 3593758
> View attachment 3593759


Ochre is a nicer, warmer colour than I expected, love the burgundy lining with it.


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807


Looking really lovely in this leather version!! Can't wait for my Selene midi! Congrats!


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807


I think this is my favourite of the Tuscania leathers. I like distressed, but so far the Cobblestone and Whiskey that I have seen are a little too distressed for me. This looks just right!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

VanBod1525 said:


> I think this is my favourite of the Tuscania leathers. I like distressed, but so far the Cobblestone and Whiskey that I have seen are a little too distressed for me. This looks just right!


I agree!


----------



## VanBod1525

My midi Selene in navy pebbled with lilac lining arrived. Beautiful leather and I love the lining. The midi is a little bit smaller than I thought it would be but still a lovely size and super light.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I think this is my favourite of the Tuscania leathers. I like distressed, but so far the Cobblestone and Whiskey that I have seen are a little too distressed for me. This looks just right!



That's exactly what I was thinking too, and so happily realizing. Because I ordered an angelica in this Bordeaux so I'm not worried it will be more distressed than I prefer anymore. Yay!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Did anyone order a biscotti tuscania bag?


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Aura reminds me of this Belen Echandia bag. Marco used to work for BE so I can imagine it was a source of inspiration. I wish I'd heard about BE bags before they shut down.
> View attachment 3592512


Wow Devyn it really is similar. I remember wanting to buy one of these from BE and I never did. Now I know why I love the Aura so much it is such a great style. I still have some of my BE bags but sold and gave away quite a few and replaced them with MM bags. I find that his hardware quality is so much better than the BE hardware which often flaked and tarnished after a year or so of wear. I did like a lot of my BE bags but I must say I love MM new bags and quality.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
> I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
> The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
> The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
> Both are very light to carry !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593757
> View attachment 3593758
> View attachment 3593759


Wow Bonnie I love these. Love the linings you chose as well especially the burgundy combo so rich looking. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807


Clu this bag is beautiful I absolutely love the burgunduy tuscania. What a great bag enjoy.


----------



## pdxhb

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807


Adore this leather.  Wear her in good health!



VanBod1525 said:


> My midi Selene in navy pebbled with lilac lining arrived. Beautiful leather and I love the lining. The midi is a little bit smaller than I thought it would be but still a lovely size and super light.


This is such a nice combination! I have a midi selene and wasn't fully aware of the size until she arrived. I have found that the strap drop and overall size is really nice to wear. I hope you do too!


----------



## pdxhb

Crazy deadline this week - Arianna in River Blue Vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware has been with me through it all.  Really great work tote size and overall profile. I love the rolled handles and that this style is fairly slim so that it rests next to my body when I carry by shoulder.


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
> I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
> The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
> The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
> Both are very light to carry !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593757
> View attachment 3593758
> View attachment 3593759


Love this ochre leather, Bonnie!


----------



## mleleigh

pdxhb said:


> Crazy deadline this week - Arianna in River Blue Vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware has been with me through it all.  Really great work tote size and overall profile. I love the rolled handles and that this style is fairly slim so that it rests next to my body when I carry by shoulder.



I love this river blue vachetta. What a rich color and it looks great with the dark gunmetal.


----------



## thedseer

Massaccesi Berry Africa Aphrodite o. eBay (not my auction). I seem to check eBay at least once a week for Massaccesi, which is silly since I'm trying not to buy any bags until the summer.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> I love this river blue vachetta. What a rich color and it looks great with the dark gunmetal.


I am in love with the color - and the hardware. This is my second purchase with dark gunmetal HW. I know it's a bit of a trend but I think it will be a solid selection beyond the latest trend when put together in something like this.


----------



## ajamy

Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Some bags came in.  Here's Demetra with flat handles, outside pocket in burgundy tuscania.  Leather is super light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593807



Wow! That leather is simply to die for! Congrats!!!


----------



## vink

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.



That's so pretty! Yay for you! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.



I'm really loving the Verona leather! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## clu0984

pdxhb said:


> Crazy deadline this week - Arianna in River Blue Vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware has been with me through it all.  Really great work tote size and overall profile. I love the rolled handles and that this style is fairly slim so that it rests next to my body when I carry by shoulder.



What a beautiful blue


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> My midi Selene in navy pebbled with lilac lining arrived. Beautiful leather and I love the lining. The midi is a little bit smaller than I thought it would be but still a lovely size and super light.



Love the color combo


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> The pics did not turn out as I wanted...but the colours are very true !
> I am experimenting w my iPhone.. one day I will get it right!!
> The first P messenger is Cobblestone Tuscania w Fuschia lining.
> The second is Dark Ocher Verona w Burgundy lining.
> Both are very light to carry !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593756
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593757
> View attachment 3593758
> View attachment 3593759



Great bags Bonnie!!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> My midi Selene in navy pebbled with lilac lining arrived. Beautiful leather and I love the lining. The midi is a little bit smaller than I thought it would be but still a lovely size and super light.


Looks great with the purple lining!! I too find the Seline midi a bit on the smaller side, then again the reg Selene for me will be a bit too large to wear during the summertime! Congrats with you new MM !


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> Crazy deadline this week - Arianna in River Blue Vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware has been with me through it all.  Really great work tote size and overall profile. I love the rolled handles and that this style is fairly slim so that it rests next to my body when I carry by shoulder.


It is amazing how models change looks with a different leather  I am not wearing blue, because it makes me look  ! But I also like the Vachetta Blue!! Congrats with this bag!!


----------



## bonniekir

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.


Oh my I am in trouble  I love greys and this grey is gorgeous!! Thankfully I can wear Greys.. so this one will be next in line! The Aura is a model that also can carry any colour, so congrats with your new addition!


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.


Ajamy I am in love with your bag. Love the style and the leather is gorgeous. Enjoy.[emoji3]


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> It is amazing how models change looks with a different leather  I am not wearing blue, because it makes me look  ! But I also like the Vachetta Blue!! Congrats with this bag!!


Thanks @bonniekir!
I love seeing everyone's photos just because of the beautiful variations. Each leather is So different.


----------



## pdxhb

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.


This is stunning!
Thanks for the excellent photos.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> I am sorry, you did not get to know the BE bags! I still have some of the bags from when I got to know this brand back in 07. Thanks to the skills of the atelier, these bags still are holding up extremely well! Marco was also a co designer of many of the models, so no wonder some resemblence will be there!



@bonniekir, I cleaned out my closet and packed up seven BE bags to donate to a women's charity. They're all full size bags that I haven't been using. I look at them and can't believe that I carried these huge bags full of stuff. Life no longer requires me to do so, thank goodness. I'm almost ten years older!

I am keeping the Midi and Mini size bags, though.  Most of them are in the crash or metallic leather. [emoji177] They really have held up well.


----------



## musicmom

I LOVE seeing everyone's reveals AND comments.  But I'm so frustrated.  My Black Friday purchase, mailed before Christmas, seems to have gone missing... Colette is looking into it, and said that though she's heard of things taking 4 or 5 weeks to get to the US, it has never been 6.  I've been tempted by the subsequent sales and new leathers, but don't want to make any decisions until I get this one.  Perhaps delays such as these are the reason MM have switched to DHL... 
In any case, it's an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and lining, so please everyone send good wishes for its speedy onward journey and arrival at my front door.


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> I LOVE seeing everyone's reveals AND comments.  But I'm so frustrated.  My Black Friday purchase, mailed before Christmas, seems to have gone missing... Colette is looking into it, and said that though she's heard of things taking 4 or 5 weeks to get to the US, it has never been 6.  I've been tempted by the subsequent sales and new leathers, but don't want to make any decisions until I get this one.  Perhaps delays such as these are the reason MM have switched to DHL...
> In any case, it's an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and lining, so please everyone send good wishes for its speedy onward journey and arrival at my front door.



Hi, musicmom!  I hope you do get your lovely bag soon!


----------



## msd_bags

musicmom said:


> I LOVE seeing everyone's reveals AND comments.  But I'm so frustrated.  My Black Friday purchase, mailed before Christmas, seems to have gone missing... Colette is looking into it, and said that though she's heard of things taking 4 or 5 weeks to get to the US, it has never been 6.  I've been tempted by the subsequent sales and new leathers, but don't want to make any decisions until I get this one.  Perhaps delays such as these are the reason MM have switched to DHL...
> In any case, it's an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and lining, so please everyone send good wishes for its speedy onward journey and arrival at my front door.



Hope you get your bag soon! That leather-style-color combination is something I really want to see.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> @bonniekir, I cleaned out my closet and packed up seven BE bags to donate to a women's charity. They're all full size bags that I haven't been using. I look at them and can't believe that I carried these huge bags full of stuff. Life no longer requires me to do so, thank goodness. I'm almost ten years older!
> 
> I am keeping the Midi and Mini size bags, though.  Most of them are in the crash or metallic leather. [emoji177] They really have held up well.


Me too, I gave all my BEs that is not mini size to my nieces and younger cousins who just starting new careers. I only kept the Midi. Except for 1 LM, I used that for airtravel.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> I LOVE seeing everyone's reveals AND comments.  But I'm so frustrated.  My Black Friday purchase, mailed before Christmas, seems to have gone missing... Colette is looking into it, and said that though she's heard of things taking 4 or 5 weeks to get to the US, it has never been 6.  I've been tempted by the subsequent sales and new leathers, but don't want to make any decisions until I get this one.  Perhaps delays such as these are the reason MM have switched to DHL...
> In any case, it's an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and lining, so please everyone send good wishes for its speedy onward journey and arrival at my front door.



I hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.



Very nice!  Have fun wearing your new Aura.


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> I LOVE seeing everyone's reveals AND comments.  But I'm so frustrated.  My Black Friday purchase, mailed before Christmas, seems to have gone missing... Colette is looking into it, and said that though she's heard of things taking 4 or 5 weeks to get to the US, it has never been 6.  I've been tempted by the subsequent sales and new leathers, but don't want to make any decisions until I get this one.  Perhaps delays such as these are the reason MM have switched to DHL...
> In any case, it's an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and lining, so please everyone send good wishes for its speedy onward journey and arrival at my front door.


Just thought I would let you know that I had a bag take 7 weeks to the USA. This was when Valentina handled customer service for Massaccesi. That is when Marco switched to using DHL for a while. This incident took place 2 years ago over the December/January holiday period. The package was sent just before Christmas. I finally got it in mid February.


----------



## SuzieSueSure

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way, can all you ladies spring clean your closet soon and list your unwanted MMs on eBay if you have any? I think many of us would just love to buy preloved styles and leathers to take for a test spin within days and for preloved prices before going through & splashing out with the custom order from italy process. I know some of you have dozens and have realized some just ended up not working. Send them out into the universe to a lady who may give it lots of love and attention! Every one of them are meant to be out in the daylight on a woman's arm!



Someone answers your wish - three new bags listed on the Bay tonight


----------



## musicmom

djfmn said:


> Just thought I would let you know that I had a bag take 7 weeks to the USA. This was when Valentina handled customer service for Massaccesi. That is when Marco switched to using DHL for a while. This incident took place 2 years ago over the December/January holiday period. The package was sent just before Christmas. I finally got it in mid February.



This is good to hear.  I am beginning to despair that I will never see this bag!  It is all kinds of ridiculous to order in November and still not have it in February....


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3589976
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking river selene to school!



I adore everything about this bag.  Is it full-size?


----------



## thedseer

SuzieSueSure said:


> Someone answers your wish - three new bags listed on the Bay tonight


Even more now! 11 total.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> This is good to hear.  I am beginning to despair that I will never see this bag!  It is all kinds of ridiculous to order in November and still not have it in February....



I am so sorry to hear this! It does seem like an extraordinarily long time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.



Beautiful! Love the gray verona!


----------



## dcooney4

musicmom said:


> This is good to hear.  I am beginning to despair that I will never see this bag!  It is all kinds of ridiculous to order in November and still not have it in February....


I hope it comes soon. It sounds beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> My midi Selene in navy pebbled with lilac lining arrived. Beautiful leather and I love the lining. The midi is a little bit smaller than I thought it would be but still a lovely size and super light.


Vannie I love this midi Selene. Great pop of color with the lilac lining against the navy pebbled leather. It is such a great bag. Enjoy.


----------



## clu0984

I really love seeing all the contrast linings with the leather


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tankgirl said:


> I adore everything about this bag.  Is it full-size?



No 
I forgot to write midi


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so excited about the eBay listings!


----------



## ajamy

thank you everyone for your kind comments on my grey Aura, I have been using it this weekend and am so pleased with it.  Though the leather is very supple already, the bag still holds its shape.  Size and strap length are perfect for me (I'm only 5'1").   Love the texture on this leather.   Did anyone order anything in the mud colour?  that's the only one of the Verona colours we haven't seen made up yet.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh no!  It sounds lovely though...  I have a port merinos bag and it is lovely.


----------



## pdxhb

musicmom said:


> This is good to hear.  I am beginning to despair that I will never see this bag!  It is all kinds of ridiculous to order in November and still not have it in February....


Shipping delays are super frustrating - I am sorry you're in limbo! Hopefully they will manage to get this resolved soon.


----------



## tenKrat

Here's my Belen Echandia handbag (cannot remember the name, it was one of the earliest models). Thought I'd share because its sheen leather is very similar to the Celeste Athene leather.


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.


Stunning! Of all the colors in the new leathers this is the one I fell for - and I don't even like gray.
Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tenkrat.  Yes!  Celeste athene looks like your BE   Very nice


----------



## Odebdo

Just an FYI, there is talks of a group bespoke on the Massaccesi Facebook page


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Tenkrat.  Yes!  Celeste athene looks like your BE   Very nice


Thank you. I'm glad that I've kept her because the leather is so pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Just an FYI, there is talks of a group bespoke on the Massaccesi Facebook page


Hmm...I guess it's not up yet?


----------



## anitalilac

I wish there are more Nappa colors in the near future.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> Hmm...I guess it's not up yet?



Ooops. It is on Colette's page on facebook....discussion under the picture of the plum Zhoe bespoke that was a year ago


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Ooops. It is on Colette's page on facebook....discussion under the picture of the plum Zhoe bespoke that was a year ago


Okay, thanks.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> Here's my Belen Echandia handbag (cannot remember the name, it was one of the earliest models). Thought I'd share because its sheen leather is very similar to the Celeste Athene leather.
> 
> View attachment 3595988


My first BE bag was this style, in a lovely light sea green sheen leather - I still use it.


----------



## vink

Oh... I wonder what kind of bespoke group could it be?


----------



## vink

vink said:


> Oh... I wonder what kind of bespoke group could it be?



Oops. A bag they plan to, I mean.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate. 

Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
> Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate.
> 
> Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.


Sounds normal to me!


----------



## bonniekir

ajamy said:


> My first BE bag was this style, in a lovely light sea green sheen leather - I still use it.


I had one too in the Light Green !! Then a pup played with a corner ..and the bag was useless!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3596851
> 
> Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.


Nice coat!  I love the fur cuffs and edging. I need to vacation somewhere cold just so that I can wear one of my coats.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3596851
> 
> Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.


Wearing the Arianna like that, I can really see how big it is. No wonder you said, you'd prefer a midi size!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Nice coat!  I love the fur cuffs and edging. I need to vacation somewhere cold just so that I can wear one of my coats.



I live near the Arctic so it's long toscana shearling covering the entire coat on the inside! Not just for looks, to keep me warm! Very effective.

But I miss the land of my birth, the island you are on!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wearing the Arianna like that, I can really see how big it is. No wonder you said, you'd prefer a midi size!



Yes. As a laptop or overnight or carry-on bag it would be great! But a wee bit overwhelming as my day to day bag.


----------



## shoecrazy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3596851
> 
> Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.



I absolutely love this - I'll be watching eBay with bated breath if you decide it's not for you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

shoecrazy said:


> I absolutely love this - I'll be watching eBay with bated breath if you decide it's not for you.



I really love it too! Wish I had more to carry.
I don't think I could sell knowing the celeste athene leather won't be easily replaced & the bag is just gorgeous. I just assume one day I'll need a spacious work tote!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here's my Belen Echandia handbag (cannot remember the name, it was one of the earliest models). Thought I'd share because its sheen leather is very similar to the Celeste Athene leather.
> 
> View attachment 3595988


That brings back memories. Wow.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
> Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate.
> 
> Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.


No it is not nutty at all. I hope you get the job and then you can get the bags you need for you new job!!!! I love the midi Soulmate I have about 6 of them and I use them all the time. I have Africa blue, Africa bronze, Peachy pink nappa, Ochre nubuck, Cobalt nubuck and I gave a friend of mine the cream shimmer nubuck for her birthday. I had never used it was too scared of the cream and she loved it so she got it. It is one of my favorite styles along with the midi Selene.


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
> Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate.
> 
> Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.


Midi Soulmates are great! Good luck on the job.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3596851
> 
> Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.



It looks wonderful!   Not too big at all


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Hmm...I guess it's not up yet?


  Here is information on the Group Bespoke.     Quite a few choices for a bespoke!  

Style: Penelope Messenger

Minimum of orders needed: 8

Leather: Choice of either Midnight Blue or Biscotti Tuscania

Price: 149 euro (15% off regular price)

Complimentary hardware choice: Light Gold or Silver

Complimentary lining choice: MM Signature Dark Grey or Silver

Upgrades such as those listed below are a possibility with this group bespoke (at regular price):

Light or Dark Gunmetal Hardware: 25 euro

Strap that is removable with lobster clip hardware on each end (instead of standard strap): 25 euro

Any of our upgraded lining choices: 20 euro

Those with confirmed interest may email colette@marcomassaccesi.it Once we reach 8 confirmed orders, I will inform everyone that expressed interest that the group is a go!

(Shipping fees apply – no returns or exchanges)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is absolutely killing me waiting to hear about the job! So I'm trying to get my mind off it by plotting massaccesi purchases. 
I'm buying a preloved massaccesi this month. Then two new ones, one in March and one in April, is my plan. Then no more until the autumn collection comes out.

I just don't know if I can wait for the spring summer collection before I place my March order! I don't even know if I can wait until March to place my March order! Mostly because I'm scared that my favorite limited leathers will be gone!! But maybe there will be even better ones released for spring.

I am right now really tempted by a midi selene zip in chocolate verona, and midi divina in biscotti tuscania or.....midnight tuscania because I'm a sucker for deep blues. A sucker!!


----------



## shoecrazy

My midnight tuscania midi divina and whiskey tuscania arianna are here. I requested both be made with a thinner backing so they'd be slightly less structured. I love both styles, but this is the last time I will order a bag based only on a photo of a swatch. I was hoping whiskey would be redder than it is - I wasn't looking for a brown bag, so I'm planning to rehome her soon. Midnight is a little less lustrous (a little flatter than it appears in photos) than I'd hoped but I'm thinking maybe some conditioner might help a lot. Arianna carries like a dream and the slim profile makes it a very comfortable carry.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Here's my Belen Echandia handbag (cannot remember the name, it was one of the earliest models). Thought I'd share because its sheen leather is very similar to the Celeste Athene leather.
> 
> View attachment 3595988


That was the Take Me Anywhere Original. And you are spot on about the original BE sheen leathers being similar to Athene. I'm hoping to see more of this leather.


----------



## VanBod1525

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3597006
> 
> View attachment 3597007
> View attachment 3597009
> View attachment 3597010
> 
> 
> My midnight tuscania midi divina and whiskey tuscania arianna are here. I requested both be made with a thinner backing so they'd be slightly less structured. I love both styles, but this is the last time I will order a bag based only on a photo of a swatch. I was hoping whiskey would be redder than it is - I wasn't looking for a brown bag, so I'm planning to rehome her soon. Midnight is a little less lustrous (a little flatter than it appears in photos) than I'd hoped but I'm thinking maybe some conditioner might help a lot. Arianna carries like a dream and the slim profile makes it a very comfortable carry.


Thanks for posting. It can be so, so hard to pick from a swatch. I do like the midnight Tuscania on your bag, much more than the swatch I saw. Suits the style. What a bummer about your whiskey bag. It's what steered me away from that promotion as the last thing I needed was another brown bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm here thinking I need more brown bags! I only have one dark brown bag and a couple tan bags but no medium or light or whiskey browns. And a really lively medium taupe. I have not found a taupe that excites me yet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and I really love the midnight tuscania but it is very similar to my river vacchetta so I think I will resist.
And love to see midi divinas, my favorite!


----------



## thedseer

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is information on the Group Bespoke.     Quite a few choices for a bespoke!
> 
> Style: Penelope Messenger
> 
> Minimum of orders needed: 8
> 
> Leather: Choice of either Midnight Blue or Biscotti Tuscania
> 
> Price: 149 euro (15% off regular price)
> 
> Complimentary hardware choice: Light Gold or Silver
> 
> Complimentary lining choice: MM Signature Dark Grey or Silver
> 
> Upgrades such as those listed below are a possibility with this group bespoke (at regular price):
> 
> Light or Dark Gunmetal Hardware: 25 euro
> 
> Strap that is removable with lobster clip hardware on each end (instead of standard strap): 25 euro
> 
> Any of our upgraded lining choices: 20 euro
> 
> Those with confirmed interest may email colette@marcomassaccesi.it Once we reach 8 confirmed orders, I will inform everyone that expressed interest that the group is a go!
> 
> (Shipping fees apply – no returns or exchanges)


Thanks for posting! I like the option to have the strap be removable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3597006
> 
> View attachment 3597007
> View attachment 3597009
> View attachment 3597010
> 
> 
> My midnight tuscania midi divina and whiskey tuscania arianna are here. I requested both be made with a thinner backing so they'd be slightly less structured. I love both styles, but this is the last time I will order a bag based only on a photo of a swatch. I was hoping whiskey would be redder than it is - I wasn't looking for a brown bag, so I'm planning to rehome her soon. Midnight is a little less lustrous (a little flatter than it appears in photos) than I'd hoped but I'm thinking maybe some conditioner might help a lot. Arianna carries like a dream and the slim profile makes it a very comfortable carry.



Love your bags! So sorry to hear you're not happy with Whiskey.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3596851
> 
> Trying to find my groove with a big tote. Arianna.



Love this bag on you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is information on the Group Bespoke.     Quite a few choices for a bespoke!
> 
> Style: Penelope Messenger
> 
> Minimum of orders needed: 8
> 
> Leather: Choice of either Midnight Blue or Biscotti Tuscania
> 
> Price: 149 euro (15% off regular price)
> 
> Complimentary hardware choice: Light Gold or Silver
> 
> Complimentary lining choice: MM Signature Dark Grey or Silver
> 
> Upgrades such as those listed below are a possibility with this group bespoke (at regular price):
> 
> Light or Dark Gunmetal Hardware: 25 euro
> 
> Strap that is removable with lobster clip hardware on each end (instead of standard strap): 25 euro
> 
> Any of our upgraded lining choices: 20 euro
> 
> Those with confirmed interest may email colette@marcomassaccesi.it Once we reach 8 confirmed orders, I will inform everyone that expressed interest that the group is a go!
> 
> (Shipping fees apply – no returns or exchanges)



Tempting!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
> Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate.
> 
> Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.



Best of luck with the job! Hope you get it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks! I'm on pins and needles but should know something soon. Inhale, exhale....


----------



## anitalilac

Thanks to your posts, I'm loving the Ariana more and more.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is absolutely killing me waiting to hear about the job! So I'm trying to get my mind off it by plotting massaccesi purchases.
> I'm buying a preloved massaccesi this month. Then two new ones, one in March and one in April, is my plan. Then no more until the autumn collection comes out.
> 
> I just don't know if I can wait for the spring summer collection before I place my March order! I don't even know if I can wait until March to place my March order! Mostly because I'm scared that my favorite limited leathers will be gone!! But maybe there will be even better ones released for spring.
> 
> I am right now really tempted by a midi selene zip in chocolate verona, and midi divina in biscotti tuscania or.....midnight tuscania because I'm a sucker for deep blues. A sucker!!



You're normal and not a sucker.  I really want to place a new order, too, but am curious and want to see if any style may come out for spring summer. I know the leather I want may be gone, but I just want to know and no. I love the midnight tuscania, too. Both blue from the latest offer are gorgeous.


----------



## Odebdo

The Penelope Messenger Group bespoke is a GO!! I think it will be open for a bit longer so don't wait long if you are interested!

Biscotti tusciana Penelope Messenger will be my choice!


----------



## tenKrat

My bag today, Selene in Turqouise pebbled (really a blue!)


----------



## Coastal jewel

Has anyone ordered anything in  biscotti  tuscania?  If so, can you post pics?  PLEEEEZE !


----------



## shoecrazy

I started a Massaccesi buy/sell/trade group on Facebook. It's called 'Massaccesi BST' and you should be able to find it by searching. This is an experiment, modeled after the MZ Wallace Lovers group. If anyone would like to co-admin with me, let me know!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love experiments.    Just asked to join.  I can help.. I think


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They are talking about a penelope messenger in biscotti tuscania.  I'm just not tempted by 15% off and loss of getting to design it myself, when I could just wait for a promotion and order exactly what I want with whatever customization I want.  Unless the bespoke was precisely what I wanted to order next, and what are the chances of that?
> Anyhoo, so cool that some of ya'll got around to listing your bags on ebay, I am seriously tempted to try a midi soulmate.
> 
> Is it nuts that I am waiting to hear about a dream job that I interviewed for on friday, and the most fun part about thinking about the job is what bags I might need to buy for the job?  I am nutty.



Crossing fingers for you on the dream job!
I totally understand the daydream about bags - after all I am on a work bag procurement cycle right now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And the clothes. 
I want a whole wardrobe built around Betabrand dress pants yoga pants and all the other 4-way stretch clothes that look like office attire.
I am resisting contacting about the job just to ask if I would have a work laptop or not, strictly to aid in bag acquisition daydreams planning.
But back to the lab at grad school today, to learn to program and get my mind off of this waiting game and shopping for bags as well.

Hey before I try to ignore this thread, is anyone else in the same boat planning a small specific number of MMs and thus needing to be very deliberate about planning the purchases carefully? I'm really going to try to stick to only 2 ordered from italy (1 in March, 1 in April) before the autumn collection comes out just before my birthday because of course that kind of situation demands a bag. 

And I joined the fb group.

And I am glad people are getting into the Arianna based on my photos, I wish it was a perfect match for me. But it will be one day.


----------



## msd_bags

shoecrazy said:


> I started a Massaccesi buy/sell/trade group on Facebook. It's called 'Massaccesi BST' and you should be able to find it by searching. This is an experiment, modeled after the MZ Wallace Lovers group. If anyone would like to co-admin with me, let me know!


I would like to join but sadly I don't have an FB account.  My sister lets me use hers so I can see pics of family events. I just don't know if it would be too much of a hassle for her if I enroll in a group.  And of course, I don't like her to see/read about my craziness over bags, lol.


HopelessBagGirl said:


> And the clothes.
> I want a whole wardrobe built around Betabrand dress pants yoga pants and all the other 4-way stretch clothes that look like office attire.
> I am resisting contacting about the job just to ask if I would have a work laptop or not, strictly to aid in bag acquisition daydreams planning.
> But back to the lab at grad school today, to learn to program and get my mind off of this waiting game and shopping for bags as well.
> 
> Hey before I try to ignore this thread, is anyone else in the same boat planning a small specific number of MMs and thus needing to be very deliberate about planning the purchases carefully? I'm really going to try to stick to only 2 ordered from italy (1 in March, 1 in April) before the autumn collection comes out just before my birthday because of course that kind of situation demands a bag.
> 
> And I joined the fb group.
> 
> And I am glad people are getting into the Arianna based on my photos, I wish it was a perfect match for me. But it will be one day.


When I first got into MM, the compulsion was to buy and buy and try a lot of the models.  However, with the high custom duties and taxes in importing these bags into my country, I had to take it slow and really assess which bags would work.  And I'm really thankful that there is this MM thread here for me to read about reviews and see pics and modshots.


----------



## dcooney4

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3597006
> 
> View attachment 3597007
> View attachment 3597009
> View attachment 3597010
> 
> 
> My midnight tuscania midi divina and whiskey tuscania arianna are here. I requested both be made with a thinner backing so they'd be slightly less structured. I love both styles, but this is the last time I will order a bag based only on a photo of a swatch. I was hoping whiskey would be redder than it is - I wasn't looking for a brown bag, so I'm planning to rehome her soon. Midnight is a little less lustrous (a little flatter than it appears in photos) than I'd hoped but I'm thinking maybe some conditioner might help a lot. Arianna carries like a dream and the slim profile makes it a very comfortable carry.


What conditioner would you use to add a bit of a sheen. I have a nonmassaccesi bag I would like to do that to.


----------



## shoecrazy

dcooney4 said:


> What conditioner would you use to add a bit of a sheen. I have a nonmassaccesi bag I would like to do that to.


I actually found out I can return both bags so I'm planning to do so, so obviously won't put anything on it. But, I have some old bick 4 leather conditioner—not sure how that would turn out. I've also heard great things about and seen amazing before and after photos of using Rough and Tumble's leather butter, plus it seems much more non-toxic (http://roughandtumbledesign.com/products/leather-remedy).


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> I started a Massaccesi buy/sell/trade group on Facebook. It's called 'Massaccesi BST' and you should be able to find it by searching. This is an experiment, modeled after the MZ Wallace Lovers group. If anyone would like to co-admin with me, let me know!



Finally it showed up for me.


----------



## shoecrazy

djfmn said:


> I searched on that and nothing shows up. I tried a couple of times. Any help would be appreciated.


Does this link work? https://www.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983/


----------



## shoecrazy

shoecrazy said:


> Does this link work? https://www.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983/


Or I can send you an invite if you PM your email address


----------



## Coastal jewel

The bespoke is a go.. And I will have another Penny Messenger in Blue Tuscania.  I love the size of the Penny, surprisingly roomy.  I'm not a big purse girl, but loved selene midi size wize.  Pretty amazing that  I can carry everything  I need in PM. Woo hoo!!


----------



## dcooney4

shoecrazy said:


> I actually found out I can return both bags so I'm planning to do so, so obviously won't put anything on it. But, I have some old bick 4 leather conditioner—not sure how that would turn out. I've also heard great things about and seen amazing before and after photos of using Rough and Tumble's leather butter, plus it seems much more non-toxic (http://roughandtumbledesign.com/products/leather-remedy).


Thanks


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> Does this link work? https://www.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983/


I did get in and was approved as a member. Thanks


----------



## anitalilac

Coastal jewel said:


> The bespoke is a go.. And I will have another Penny Messenger in Blue Tuscania.  I love the size of the Penny, surprisingly roomy.  I'm not a big purse girl, but loved selene midi size wize.  Pretty amazing that  I can carry everything  I need in PM. Woo hoo!!


I look forward to seeing your Pennys


----------



## anitalilac

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3597006
> 
> View attachment 3597007
> View attachment 3597009
> View attachment 3597010
> 
> 
> My midnight tuscania midi divina and whiskey tuscania arianna are here. I requested both be made with a thinner backing so they'd be slightly less structured. I love both styles, but this is the last time I will order a bag based only on a photo of a swatch. I was hoping whiskey would be redder than it is - I wasn't looking for a brown bag, so I'm planning to rehome her soon. Midnight is a little less lustrous (a little flatter than it appears in photos) than I'd hoped but I'm thinking maybe some conditioner might help a lot. Arianna carries like a dream and the slim profile makes it a very comfortable carry.


Are you,going to reorder both bags in different leather then? Are the Tuscania leathers heavy?


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Are the Tuscania leathers heavy?


No. Tuscania feels even lighter than nappa.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Assuming tuscania is very much like athene, it is the lightest, if you look up my kitchen scale test.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

"Got my kitchen scale out and weighed swatches to compare leather weights. The pebbled was 5g, the nappa teeters between 2-3g and then settles on 2g, and the merinos and athene leathers teeter between 1-2g before settling on 2g. The athene seems even a bit lighter than the merinos based on the scale's indecision about it being 1 or 2g, moreso than the merinos which settled on 2 more quickly.
Interesting! I thought pebbled was a bit heavy in my hand and just wanted to confirm. I didn't have a vacchetta swatch handy."


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Which is why I'm thinking of a tuscania midi divina, to replicate my perfect black vacchetta bag but in a feather light leather and in a light earth tone, so it will be different in many ways. But still the same favorite MM features!


----------



## clu0984

Tuscania leather is right up there with the merinos as my favorite leather. It's similar to the old BE sheen leathers


----------



## lenie

shoecrazy said:


> Does this link work? https://www.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983/



Unfortunately, I don't have a FB account and you have to log in before you can see anything.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Tuscania leather is right up there with the merinos as my favorite leather. It's similar to the old BE sheen leathers


I loved the BE sheen leathers. The only thing I found about the BE sheen leathers is they showed wear on corners fairly quickly. Having said that I need to add that I am really careful with my bags and look after them really well. I had a couple of the BE sheen leathers one LMM in a red sheen and another in a blue sheen and although I loved both bags out of all my BE bags they showed the most wear.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> I loved the BE sheen leathers. The only thing I found about the BE sheen leathers is they showed wear on corners fairly quickly. Having said that I need to add that I am really careful with my bags and look after them really well. I had a couple of the BE sheen leathers one LMM in a red sheen and another in a blue sheen and although I loved both bags out of all my BE bags they showed the most wear.



I think you are right.  What I like about the tuscania is that it's also distressed so wear just blends in


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got my bordeaux tuscania bag but I'm not really in love with the color after all, and anyways my order was made incorrectly and the zipper divider compartment doesn't open and close well so it is already being boxed up to go back. I wouldn't be taking this so hard if I hadn't already had phone shattering on Monday, car not starting on Tuesday, and this was to be the pick me up of my week on Wednesday! Oh well. Now to decide what to exchange it for....another mystery leather or style or an old favorite....hmmmmm


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my bordeaux tuscania bag but I'm not really in love with the color after all, and anyways my order was made incorrectly and the zipper divider compartment doesn't open and close well so it is already being boxed up to go back. I wouldn't be taking this so hard if I hadn't already had phone shattering on Monday, car not starting on Tuesday, and this was to be the pick me up of my week on Wednesday! Oh well. Now to decide what to exchange it for....another mystery leather or style or an old favorite....hmmmmm


What did you order in the bordeaux tuscania? Interested in hearing your thoughts on the bordeaux color and what it is like. I looked at that leather but decided it was too dark for me seeing as I live in a summer climate.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angelica 
I am not a fan of stiff handles that stick up all the time so I was thinking that if I had the handles shortened then maybe it wouldn't bother me. But they were not shortened, they were lengthened. At first I thought maybe I could wear the handles on my shoulder but they didn't stay put. Oh well, human error. It happens.


----------



## shoecrazy

anitalilac said:


> Are you,going to reorder both bags in different leather then? Are the Tuscania leathers heavy?


As others said, Tuscania is very very light. I think I'm going to wait to reorder until there are leathers I know I'll love. Arianna in particular really showcases the leather since it's a pretty simple style, so I want to make sure I find a leather/color I know I'll love before I reorder. The next two bags I have in mind now are black and gray, since those are pretty safe choices (and I've seen IRL photos of both here).


----------



## shoecrazy

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have a FB account and you have to log in before you can see anything.


Yeah, you can't really do much on FB without an account...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

shoecrazy said:


> As others said, Tuscania is very very light. I think I'm going to wait to reorder until there are leathers I know I'll love. Arianna in particular really showcases the leather since it's a pretty simple style, so I want to make sure I find a leather/color I know I'll love before I reorder. The next two bags I have in mind now are black and gray, since those are pretty safe choices (and I've seen IRL photos of both here).



It's so hard to order sight unseen or even swatch unseen!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my bordeaux tuscania bag but I'm not really in love with the color after all, and anyways my order was made incorrectly and the zipper divider compartment doesn't open and close well so it is already being boxed up to go back. I wouldn't be taking this so hard if I hadn't already had phone shattering on Monday, car not starting on Tuesday, and this was to be the pick me up of my week on Wednesday! Oh well. Now to decide what to exchange it for....another mystery leather or style or an old favorite....hmmmmm


You have had a challenging week! I hope it mellows out for you soon. I'm curious if you ordered swatches before placing your bag order and / or if the leather in the swatch seemed notably different than when it was made up in a bag?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@pdxhb i wanted to order swatches of the new leathers, and was told swatches aren't typically sent out for limited quantity leathers introduced between seasons.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my bordeaux tuscania bag but I'm not really in love with the color after all, and anyways my order was made incorrectly and the zipper divider compartment doesn't open and close well so it is already being boxed up to go back. I wouldn't be taking this so hard if I hadn't already had phone shattering on Monday, car not starting on Tuesday, and this was to be the pick me up of my week on Wednesday! Oh well. Now to decide what to exchange it for....another mystery leather or style or an old favorite....hmmmmm



Oh girl, hugs. Its hard getting rejection . my daughter recently got rejected from a  Junior College. She was gutted. 
Is yours the Rue Angelica ? I recall Mario cannot lengthen the handles of the Angelica. 
Anyway that is Good to know that lengthening the handles of the Angelica  wouldn't make it stay put. So do you still prefer the Angelica over the Arianna?




shoecrazy said:


> As others said, Tuscania is very very light. I think I'm going to wait to reorder until there are leathers I know I'll love. Arianna in particular really showcases the leather since it's a pretty simple style, so I want to make sure I find a leather/color I know I'll love before I reorder. The next two bags I have in mind now are black and gray, since those are pretty safe choices (and I've seen IRL photos of both here).


That is true. I look forward to your choice of leather for the new Arianna.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I loved the BE sheen leathers. The only thing I found about the BE sheen leathers is they showed wear on corners fairly quickly. Having said that I need to add that I am really careful with my bags and look after them really well. I had a couple of the BE sheen leathers one LMM in a red sheen and another in a blue sheen and although I loved both bags out of all my BE bags they showed the most wear.


I agree, my BE sheens look worn out the most. But the colors, oh my so vibrant.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Angelica
> I am not a fan of stiff handles that stick up all the time so I was thinking that if I had the handles shortened then maybe it wouldn't bother me. But they were not shortened, they were lengthened. At first I thought maybe I could wear the handles on my shoulder but they didn't stay put. Oh well, human error. It happens.


Did you like the Angelica style once you saw besides the handles being incorrect? How dark was the Bordeaux leather?


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> As others said, Tuscania is very very light. I think I'm going to wait to reorder until there are leathers I know I'll love. Arianna in particular really showcases the leather since it's a pretty simple style, so I want to make sure I find a leather/color I know I'll love before I reorder. The next two bags I have in mind now are black and gray, since those are pretty safe choices (and I've seen IRL photos of both here).


I have the dark grey in a Diva bucket bag and I really like it a lot. Great versatile color and I love the bag. I am not a tassel person so I asked Marco to do a bow tie. Not a mans bow tie but a tie that I make into a bow. I am sure I am not explaining that really well. I will get the bag out tomorrow and take a photo of it. I also have a black pebbled midi Selene with light gold hardware that I love. You can't go wrong with grey and black you are right about that.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my bordeaux tuscania bag but I'm not really in love with the color after all, and anyways my order was made incorrectly and the zipper divider compartment doesn't open and close well so it is already being boxed up to go back. I wouldn't be taking this so hard if I hadn't already had phone shattering on Monday, car not starting on Tuesday, and this was to be the pick me up of my week on Wednesday! Oh well. Now to decide what to exchange it for....another mystery leather or style or an old favorite....hmmmmm



Oh... I'm very sorry for such incidents. I hope you figure the choices out soon and everything goes well.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> @pdxhb i wanted to order swatches of the new leathers, and was told swatches aren't typically sent out for limited quantity leathers introduced between seasons.


Well shoot! I did not know that. It makes sense on the limited ones but that's tough to guess at if you're also new to a style. We'll just have to hope for even more photos for reference. 
I will say that the swatch process for the general collection / seasons does help my decision making process. Even the difference between pebbled, vachetta, and merinos in one of the more standard colors (like grey or black) is so good to see in person. 
Sometimes the inline ordering process is a real challenge. 
I hope you find the right combination of leather and style for you.


----------



## lenie

shoecrazy said:


> Yeah, you can't really do much on FB without an account...



I know. I limit social media intentionally because of my job. It is just too easy for casual comments or pictures to be misconstrued and it is out there forever. Maybe some kind TPF'ers can post some of the FB pictures here.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah I was told no swatches but then when I ordered Bordeaux tuscania angelica I asked for a few swatches to be included and she said yes, but then they were not in the box.
It was regular angelica and I wanted the handles shortened. They were instead lengthened. The color was more brown and less deep burgundy than I thought. I like the style minus the stiff erect handles. Except that the zipper compartment did not open without a struggle.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lenie said:


> I know. I limit social media intentionally because of my job. It is just too easy for casual comments or pictures to be misconstrued and it is out there forever. Maybe some kind TPF'ers can post some of the FB pictures here.



I don't put comments or pictures out there. I don't have any personal information, just a nickname and nothing else. I have it so I can follow what's up with relatives scattered around the globe. And for a couple of secret groups that are of huge value to me in that I cannot be part of that community in any other meaningful way. But since our bst is public I'll be judicious in what I say.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm having a let down feeling after sending the bag back to Italy. 
I have no idea what the replacement will be. Do I try again for an angelica with shortened handles and if so I don't think I would want with tuscania because I'm not in love with rolled handles done with distressed leather, I want rolled handles to be smooth. So then chocolate verona angelica maybe? But I was also unimpressed with that middle zipper compartment not running smoothly so I'm wary about that and if I don't have that where will my dangling angel tassel be attached? I can't function without a huge tassel. At least on a very plain model with zero visible hardware or decoration like the angelica. Unless it was in a metallic or shiny leather. I  think Deb's celeste athene angelica doesn't need a thing, the leather is so wow, and I think deep blue Africa would also satisfy my need for decoration, since the leather itself is so dressed up. 
But I already have bags in those two leathers so.....argggggghh I just don't know about an angelica anymore, I can't 'see' it in my minds eye.

Aaaaand I got the second interview with corporate boss flying in from Sweden, so I think I might want to wait to know if I get the management position before I design my next bag because if I get the job maybe a totally neutral Arianna as carryall work satchel. I don't know if the job will require me to carry a laptop every day or not. And I need two weeks at least to know about that. So. Yeah. I have no idea what bag to exchange for.
Midi divina is my current favorite but I have not tried a selene midi with long strap and zip top so maybe I need to, since I think I would love the bag even more with those features. 
Too confusing to choose a thing!


----------



## shoecrazy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't put comments or pictures out there. I don't have any personal information, just a nickname and nothing else. I have it so I can follow what's up with relatives scattered around the globe. And for a couple of secret groups that are of huge value to me in that I cannot be part of that community in any other meaningful way. But since our bst is public I'll be judicious in what I say.



The BST group is actually private, but not secret as you say because otherwise it would be hard for ppl here to join. In a private group, anyone can see the name of the group and who belongs, but the posts can only be seen by group members.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I loved the BE sheen leathers. The only thing I found about the BE sheen leathers is they showed wear on corners fairly quickly. Having said that I need to add that I am really careful with my bags and look after them really well. I had a couple of the BE sheen leathers one LMM in a red sheen and another in a blue sheen and although I loved both bags out of all my BE bags they showed the most wear.


I recently bought a used BE indulge me on eBay in red sheen leather.  The corners looked grey and scuffed when it arrived however a gentle clean and some conditioning cream have restored it beautifully.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm having a let down feeling after sending the bag back to Italy.
> I have no idea what the replacement will be. Do I try again for an angelica with shortened handles and if so I don't think I would want with tuscania because I'm not in love with rolled handles done with distressed leather, I want rolled handles to be smooth. So then chocolate verona angelica maybe? But I was also unimpressed with that middle zipper compartment not running smoothly so I'm wary about that and if I don't have that where will my dangling angel tassel be attached? I can't function without a huge tassel. At least on a very plain model with zero visible hardware or decoration like the angelica. Unless it was in a metallic or shiny leather. I  think Deb's celeste athene angelica doesn't need a thing, the leather is so wow, and I think deep blue Africa would also satisfy my need for decoration, since the leather itself is so dressed up.
> But I already have bags in those two leathers so.....argggggghh I just don't know about an angelica anymore, I can't 'see' it in my minds eye.
> 
> Aaaaand I got the second interview with corporate boss flying in from Sweden, so I think I might want to wait to know if I get the management position before I design my next bag because if I get the job maybe a totally neutral Arianna as carryall work satchel. I don't know if the job will require me to carry a laptop every day or not. And I need two weeks at least to know about that. So. Yeah. I have no idea what bag to exchange for.
> Midi divina is my current favorite but I have not tried a selene midi with long strap and zip top so maybe I need to, since I think I would love the bag even more with those features.
> Too confusing to choose a thing!


Take your time. We moved to a big city and relying totally on Public Transport so I am still figuring out the color and leather for my diva or Selene. And now seeing your beautiful Arianna, I want that too. But I am taking my time..the right decision will hit you suddenly..


----------



## pbnjam

It's snowing in NY and what better to do than to look at bags! I'm interested in a Daphne in vachetta leather. I keep seeing these beautiful bags in this gorgeous leather. I know I need a bag in vachetta! I also want to say I really appreciate all the pictures in the picture only thread. SO helpful to see how it looks when worn crossbody. 
I just have a few questions for Daphne owners before I order:
- Would you classify this bag as a small to medium or medium sized bag?
- Would this bag hold more than an Aura bag? or how much can this bag hold?
- Should I ask for an extended strap? (It's looks like a perfect length on the mod shots) I'm 5'2" but on the Aura bag I had to ask for an extended strap. Wondering if I need to do the same.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## pdxhb

pbnjam said:


> It's snowing in NY and what better to do than to look at bags! I'm interested in a Daphne in vachetta leather. I keep seeing these beautiful bags in this gorgeous leather. I know I need a bag in vachetta! I also want to say I really appreciate all the pictures in the picture only thread. SO helpful to see how it looks when worn crossbody.
> I just have a few questions for Daphne owners before I order:
> - Would you classify this bag as a small to medium or medium sized bag?
> - Would this bag hold more than an Aura bag? or how much can this bag hold?
> - Should I ask for an extended strap? (It's looks like a perfect length on the mod shots) I'm 5'2" but on the Aura bag I had to ask for an extended strap. Wondering if I need to do the same.
> 
> Thanks for any help!


A Daphne would be beautiful in vachetta! What color(s) are you thinking about?
For me it's a medium sized bag - definitely holds more than my Aura. For reference, I use the small MM bag organizer in it, which works really well.
On the cross body strap, I am so short-waisted that I order a shorter one. The standard length is a longer strap than what is on the Aura.


----------



## pbnjam

pdxhb said:


> A Daphne would be beautiful in vachetta! What color(s) are you thinking about?
> For me it's a medium sized bag - definitely holds more than my Aura. For reference, I use the small MM bag organizer in it, which works really well.
> On the cross body strap, I am so short-waisted that I order a shorter one. The standard length is a longer strap than what is on the Aura.


Thank you pdxhb! Your reply helps me tremendously. I happen to have a small MM bag organizer! Also just one more question if you had the chance to change anything else to this bag, what would it be?


----------



## pdxhb

pbnjam said:


> Thank you pdxhb! Your reply helps me tremendously. I happen to have a small MM bag organizer! Also just one more question if you had the chance to change anything else to this bag, what would it be?


I'm glad that info helped!
The one thing I am strongly considering for my next Daphne is to request rolled handles. The caveat would be that the leather selection would influence my final decision. Based on photos in this thread recently I am not convinced the distressed look of the Tuscania is as well suited to rolled handles as vachetta, pebbled, or nappa. 
BTW - Daphne is one of my favorite bags ever. I use my navy pebbled constantly.


----------



## Odebdo

pbnjam said:


> It's snowing in NY and what better to do than to look at bags! I'm interested in a Daphne in vachetta leather. I keep seeing these beautiful bags in this gorgeous leather. I know I need a bag in vachetta! I also want to say I really appreciate all the pictures in the picture only thread. SO helpful to see how it looks when worn crossbody.
> I just have a few questions for Daphne owners before I order:
> - Would you classify this bag as a small to medium or medium sized bag?
> - Would this bag hold more than an Aura bag? or how much can this bag hold?
> - Should I ask for an extended strap? (It's looks like a perfect length on the mod shots) I'm 5'2" but on the Aura bag I had to ask for an extended strap. Wondering if I need to do the same.
> 
> Thanks for any help!



TenkRat has a Daphne in vachetta...post 202 in the reference thread. 

Maybe that helps?


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> TenkRat has a Daphne in vachetta...post 202 in the reference thread.
> 
> Maybe that helps?


Thank you! Just ordered it in River Blue Vachetta and silver hw and a Penelope messenger group bespoke in Midnight blue Tuscania Leather with dark gunmetal hw.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! Just ordered it in River Blue Vachetta and silver hw and a Penelope messenger group bespoke in Midnight blue Tuscania Leather with dark gunmetal hw.


You will like your Daphne. She will look great in river blue vachetta. Both of your bags will be awesome. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## pdxhb

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! Just ordered it in River Blue Vachetta and silver hw and a Penelope messenger group bespoke in Midnight blue Tuscania Leather with dark gunmetal hw.


Swoon!
I am a sucker for blue, especially inky dark blues - and these are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone else have a tough time with selene handles staying put on shoulder on top of coat? Or sweater? Anything slippery?
I love the strap drop and the look and the size of the bag for shoulder carry but it keeps slipping. 
I find myself looking at the Miss M straps and thinking that thin handles probably stay put much better on slippery winter wear. Thoughts? Maybe no one has a Miss M but I guess some have a little miss m and have experience wearing it on shoulder? Any difference compared to selene handles on shoulder in winter?


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3601089
> 
> Does anyone else have a tough time with selene handles staying put on shoulder on top of coat? Or sweater? Anything slippery?
> I love the strap drop and the look and the size of the bag for shoulder carry but it keeps slipping.
> I find myself looking at the Miss M straps and thinking that thin handles probably stay put much better on slippery winter wear. Thoughts? Maybe no one has a Miss M but I guess some have a little miss m and have experience wearing it on shoulder? Any difference compared to selene handles on shoulder in winter?


In general I find it difficult to keep handles from slipping from my shoulders.. especially when there are two of them! This is the reason I always add a messengerstrap, so I can carry the bag as I please. Sometimes it helps to tuck the handles under eachother so they may stay put! Good luck! ( no experience a miss M..)


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3601089
> 
> Does anyone else have a tough time with selene handles staying put on shoulder on top of coat? Or sweater? Anything slippery?
> I love the strap drop and the look and the size of the bag for shoulder carry but it keeps slipping.
> I find myself looking at the Miss M straps and thinking that thin handles probably stay put much better on slippery winter wear. Thoughts? Maybe no one has a Miss M but I guess some have a little miss m and have experience wearing it on shoulder? Any difference compared to selene handles on shoulder in winter?



It's funny as I have such a hard time with straps in general as my shoulders are thin and sloping but I haven't had issues with my Africa bronze selene.  However, I have a hard time with sauro tan.  I think the stiffer leather makes it less pliable so it doesn't conform as well to my shoulders.  The mahogany vachetta is softer and those Selene straps stay on better.

Ps: I love the way that bag hangs on you.  It's beautiful


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> You will like your Daphne. She will look great in river blue vachetta. Both of your bags will be awesome. Can't wait to see them.





pdxhb said:


> Swoon!
> I am a sucker for blue, especially inky dark blues - and these are going to be gorgeous!



Thanks ladies! I will post my pictures once I get them!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

River blue vacchetta is amazing, as my pic above shows!!!!

To professional ladies :
What's your favorite MM to haul stuff in a formal office setting when you are dressed up in a suit?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone have any idea when the new collection comes out? [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In about six weeks?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just got my selene midi dimension custom felt bag shaper. In a turquoise color just like the mm marine lining color. It fills out the inside of my selene midi perfectly and weighs nothing. Definitely excited about being able to potentially order a lightweight selene midi without worrying about puddling.


----------



## Juliemvis

What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ? 
I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just got my selene midi dimension custom felt bag shaper. In a turquoise color just like the mm marine lining color. It fills out the inside of my selene midi perfectly and weighs nothing. Definitely excited about being able to potentially order a lightweight selene midi without worrying about puddling.



Pic of your bag organzer?  Sounds perfect.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliemvis said:


> What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ?
> I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]



I want a perfect color.  Now I'm not sure what that will be... Maybe a really lightweight taupe-cream perfect summer color?  Or a color that jst says to me "perfect!"  I torture myself over colors.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Juliemvis said:


> What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ?
> I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]


Same here. I like the camera bag style.


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ?
> I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]


I would like an EW satchel.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anabg said:


> I love my Miss M.  I am about to put black midi Soulmate away and switch to my Miss M in Taupe.



Can I see mod shots? How rigid is it?


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3601089
> 
> Does anyone else have a tough time with selene handles staying put on shoulder on top of coat? Or sweater? Anything slippery?
> I love the strap drop and the look and the size of the bag for shoulder carry but it keeps slipping.
> I find myself looking at the Miss M straps and thinking that thin handles probably stay put much better on slippery winter wear. Thoughts? Maybe no one has a Miss M but I guess some have a little miss m and have experience wearing it on shoulder? Any difference compared to selene handles on shoulder in winter?


I used to be in Minnesota so winter coats and bulky clothing was the norm for 6 to 7 months of the year. I have 3 midi Selenes one in Africa lead, one in black merino and one in Amaranto. I did not have any problems with the handles staying put on my shoulder on top of a coat or a sweater. I do have pretty square shoulder wondering if that might be why I do not have any problems.


----------



## Odebdo

Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> 
> 
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!


Deb this is such a gorgeous color combination. What a great Friday bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

Wow. Rust Vachetta midi Minerva arrived today. Gorgeous colour and the leather is amazing, I can see why it was so popular! I don't find the bag too heavy. This vachetta feels softer than the cuio vachetta that I have on my midi Soulmate.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> 
> 
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!



I love this combination. It pops!  During the previous promotion, I ordered a full-size Soulmate with side zip pockets.  Originally, I specified marine blue lining, but switched to sage green.  I should have stuck with marine since the sage green doesn't have enough contrast against the Lion Brown.


----------



## Juliemvis

Juliemvis said:


> What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ?
> I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]



I have emailed Colette with my suggestion [emoji12][emoji12] .maybe they should do a poll to see what style we would like to see ..


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> I have emailed Colette with my suggestion [emoji12][emoji12] .maybe they should do a poll to see what style we would like to see ..


What a great idea to do a poll.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tuscania calf.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I would like an EW satchel.



Same!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> 
> 
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!



I love this so much. Might have to copy in a midi selene!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Wow. Rust Vachetta midi Minerva arrived today. Gorgeous colour and the leather is amazing, I can see why it was so popular! I don't find the bag too heavy. This vachetta feels softer than the cuio vachetta that I have on my midi Soulmate.



Hooray! So glad you got it and love it.


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> Such a pretty combination. It's like peeking into happiness.  ​
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> 
> 
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!



Wow! It really pop! I love the contrast! [emoji7]


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3601359
> 
> 
> 
> Friday bag of the day....Arianna in navy pebbled with apple green lining (copied from I believe it was Tankgirl and her Pennie Messenger) with silver hardware....happy!



This is one smart looking bag!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> River blue vacchetta is amazing, as my pic above shows!!!!
> 
> To professional ladies :
> What's your favorite MM to haul stuff in a formal office setting when you are dressed up in a suit?



The Athena would work very well. Though nowadays I prefer smaller bags. If I need to carry papers and laptop I use a separate bag.

That being said, I want another structured E/W satchel for the new collection, just in small-medium size, and not mini.


----------



## mleleigh

I sent a mockup of an EW version of Daphne to Colette last year... I still dream of this bag 
(normal Daphne on left, imaginary EW version on right). I would like one in black vachetta with rolled handles.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> I sent a mockup of an EW version of Daphne to Colette last year... I still dream of this bag
> (normal Daphne on left, imaginary EW version on right). I would like one in black vachetta with rolled handles.
> 
> View attachment 3601909


I remember this.  I would totally go for this mock up bag with rolled handles.


----------



## lulu212121

Juliemvis said:


> What's everyone hoping for with the new collection ?
> I would love a style like the Gucci disco bag . [emoji7][emoji7]


I would like this, too! I like the Zhoe, but I don't care for the flap. I would prefer a zip top.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes a structured east west satchel with zip top, rolled handles that don't stick up all the time.


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes a structured east west satchel with zip top, rolled handles that don't stick up all the time.



Good idea! In that case the above with Arianna handles


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3601089
> 
> Does anyone else have a tough time with selene handles staying put on shoulder on top of coat? Or sweater? Anything slippery?
> I love the strap drop and the look and the size of the bag for shoulder carry but it keeps slipping.
> I find myself looking at the Miss M straps and thinking that thin handles probably stay put much better on slippery winter wear. Thoughts? Maybe no one has a Miss M but I guess some have a little miss m and have experience wearing it on shoulder? Any difference compared to selene handles on shoulder in winter?


Lovely bag on you!
I have issues with my Midi Selene handles staying on my shoulder. My current theory is that I do better with a longer drop. Different leather should also change things - mine is lead africa. I have a little Miss M in nappa and the straps tend to stay put more.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah my vacchetta leather is so slippery.
And if we are dreaming about a structured east west satchel can we dream of Arianna handles that are not so wide and long drop? They are so wide set and long drop that the rolled handles dominates that style. I prefer a more petite footprint on my handles, closer together, not quite the deep drop so there just is less of them. For no other reason than they are hard heavy items!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Well, I can say that I have 4 or so Minervas (large and midis) and I really do not want more at the moment. I use this style often enough, and enjoy this. Should I get another one, I guess I will post a pic..I am still lacking a bit behind posting the bags I have recieved..e g the Diva, Zhoe etc,,,but will catch up..eventually.I think a person new to MM will browse through the pictures, and will fall in love with bags that some of us already have and still love !  This is why it is so darn annoying, that MM can`t have multible threads, because then it would be easier for everybody to find the different models, and also to check out new stuff.



Hi Bonnie, 

I went through search and found that you own a Diva. Could you please give me some feedback on it? I'm curious about it, but I've never had any bucket bag before. Will it be susceptible for a pick pocket? And how much can it hold stuff? I like that it has compartments inside, but the opening doesn't make me feel secure. I wonder if the zippered ones is big enough for a small wallet.  

Thank you!


----------



## vink

If anyone else has a Diva, please give me some more idea about it. I've never had a bucket bag before, but I'm curious about it and want to try. Pickpocket is quite a concern for me though.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I just need to say that I love this brand and this board.   Where else could we dream up a new purse that may actually become reality... At least it is possible!  Where else can we do a search to find out who owns what then ask about it?    Have a great night all!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> If anyone else has a Diva, please give me some more idea about it. I've never had a bucket bag before, but I'm curious about it and want to try. Pickpocket is quite a concern for me though.


Vink I have a Diva in dark grey and I chose not to have a tassel but a tie. I will get it out tomorrow and take a photo of it. I am also very aware of security when it comes to my bags and if there is a possibility of being able to access my bag and get to my wallet etc. I have never felt that this was an issue with my Diva. It is pretty secure and I can tie it so that you cannot access it unless you undo the tie. I would presume with the tassels you are able to close it securely as well. I absolutely love the Diva it is such a great bag. So easy to use and carry and easy to find stuff inside the bag. Hope that helps. I will get it out tomorrow and take some photos of it for you.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I just need to say that I love this brand and this board.   Where else could we dream up a new purse that may actually become reality... At least it is possible!  Where else can we do a search to find out who owns what then ask about it?    Have a great night all!!


I agree with you. Where else is all this possible. I love this brand and all the people who are part of this group make it such a great place to chat.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Does anyone here have a slouchy midi minerva, particularly in merinos or has anyone ordered tuscania? If so, thoughts? Odebdo? 

My next bag will be a slouchy mm for sure. Just trying to make leather decisions. I'm also considering asking about having the shoulder strap shortened a bit so the bag will tuck under my arm a bit more. Excited!!!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink I have a Diva in dark grey and I chose not to have a tassel but a tie. I will get it out tomorrow and take a photo of it. I am also very aware of security when it comes to my bags and if there is a possibility of being able to access my bag and get to my wallet etc. I have never felt that this was an issue with my Diva. It is pretty secure and I can tie it so that you cannot access it unless you undo the tie. I would presume with the tassels you are able to close it securely as well. I absolutely love the Diva it is such a great bag. So easy to use and carry and easy to find stuff inside the bag. Hope that helps. I will get it out tomorrow and take some photos of it for you.



Thank you very much! [emoji4] Mod shots would be lovely! The photo on the website only show the model carrying it by hand, not on any of the strap at all. If it's not too much to ask for, could you please do a mod shot for me, too? [emoji4] But it's also ok if you can't. [emoji4] The tie sounds very secure. Does it has a leather stop or you just tie them together? I'll wait for your photo. [emoji4] Really wonder how the leather will bunch up and if it'll leave any opening room there.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Does anyone here have a slouchy midi minerva, particularly in merinos or has anyone ordered tuscania? If so, thoughts? Odebdo?
> 
> My next bag will be a slouchy mm for sure. Just trying to make leather decisions. I'm also considering asking about having the shoulder strap shortened a bit so the bag will tuck under my arm a bit more. Excited!!!



I don't know much about Tuscania or Merino, but I have a Verona Aura and even with the backing, it's still soft and seems pliable. I think it has a high potential as a slouchy bag. I think you should ask Colette if they still have any left. It has grain like pebble, but much softer.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Hi Bonnie,
> 
> I went through search and found that you own a Diva. Could you please give me some feedback on it? I'm curious about it, but I've never had any bucket bag before. Will it be susceptible for a pick pocket? And how much can it hold stuff? I like that it has compartments inside, but the opening doesn't make me feel secure. I wonder if the zippered ones is big enough for a small wallet.
> 
> Thank you!


I have always liked the bucket bag. That said it is not a bag to wear in crowded places for me at least.. I get out and in my bags all the time and need to keep the bag unknotted..But if you are comfortable to knot the bag it will safe to wear and carry.. a very carefree bag! I noticed dj replied and I think odebdo also has one?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was told that with backing, verona & nappa would hold its shape, (for a midi selene)unlike pebbled which is very puddly over time, or tuscania or merinos which is totally drapey. so I had the impression that verona was a bit stiff. But everyone says they think it is slouchy.
Good luck on your next midi minerva bag, luv! I do think the blue Africa one would have been quite slouchy after you broke it in, and isn't your tuscania selene and all your selenes pretty slouchy?


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Thank you very much! [emoji4] Mod shots would be lovely! The photo on the website only show the model carrying it by hand, not on any of the strap at all. If it's not too much to ask for, could you please do a mod shot for me, too? [emoji4] But it's also ok if you can't. [emoji4] The tie sounds very secure. Does it has a leather stop or you just tie them together? I'll wait for your photo. [emoji4] Really wonder how the leather will bunch up and if it'll leave any opening room there.


Colette told me that Marco can add on a magnetic closure similar to Angelica. That way I think it would make the bag more secure.  I think she quoted €40 . And you can add a slip pocket too for additional cost of course.


----------



## shoecrazy

I'm thinking about my next order to replace the bags I just returned and I need help! I think I'd like a midi minerva with long flap, no center compartment, and zip top, but haven't decided on leather yet...maybe smoke gray or burgundy pebbled? I really like the ones @emmaAr and @pdxhb posted photos of. Or I could go in a totally different direction with terra cotta merinos. OR I'd be really curious to see a midi minerva in taupe venezia—it could be stunning or it could be awful I'm not really sure. My bag tastes are pretty conservative so I'd be worried about it being too shiny. Clearly I'm very undecided, other than wanting something relatively lightweight in a pretty neutral color.

Also I'm interested in a small bag (because of weight) in taupe or river vachetta, but have two constraints that rule out a lot of options: 1) while I love the look of flap top bags, I find them a pain to get in and out of quickly and 2) I want my satchel handles to fold down when carrying by a longer strap. So it seems I've ruled out almost all of the smaller bags. Any other suggestions? Am I correct in thinking they won't do a vachetta penelope messenger? I seem to recall reading that here but could be mistaken.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was told that with backing, verona & nappa would hold its shape, (for a midi selene)unlike pebbled which is very puddly over time, or tuscania or merinos which is totally drapey. so I had the impression that verona was a bit stiff. But everyone says they think it is slouchy.
> Good luck on your next midi minerva bag, luv! I do think the blue Africa one would have been quite slouchy after you broke it in, and isn't your tuscania selene and all your selenes pretty slouchy?



Yes, the blue Africa MM would have slouched eventually, but still not in the way I'm looking for in that style. Puddly is a good word - I want puddly. So I think I need a thinner leather. Yep, the Tuscania Selene is slouchy right out of the box. It will work, but I need to decide whether I want the rugged Tuscania look or the more refined Merinos look.  My midi Selenes have varying degrees of slouch.  The Nappa is somewhat slouchy.  The Vachettas don't slouch now but maybe later after much more use. The Venezia doesn't slouch now but I haven't used it yet. Pebbled definitely slouched - sold it. Wasn't in love. Lead Africa slouched - sold it. Wasn't in love. 

I've learned that I love Africa leather in theory more than IRL. It's too shiny and stands out too much for me. Good for slg's but not bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> My bag tastes are pretty conservative so I'd be worried about it being too shiny. Clearly I'm very undecided, other than wanting something relatively lightweight in a pretty neutral color.
> 
> Am I correct in thinking they won't do a vachetta penelope messenger? I seem to recall reading that here but could be mistaken.



Your potential MM choices sound terrific. Colette has a full size minerva in the burgundy pebbled and it's stunning. It's early on in the pics thread. I also think terra cotta or port merinos would be incredible. I'm considering terra cotta too. It would be much lighter weight than pebbled. After seeing venezia IRL and knowing the MM style well, I would not recommend it for an MM. I don't think it will translate well to the style. 

You are correct - no vachetta in the penny messenger. Too thick for the smaller size sewing, I believe they said. Maybe Tuscania to get the more rugged look without the weight?


----------



## Coastal jewel

shoecrazy said:


> I'm thinking about my next order to replace the bags I just returned and I need help! I think I'd like a midi minerva with long flap, no center compartment, and zip top, but haven't decided on leather yet...maybe smoke gray or burgundy pebbled? I really like the ones @emmaAr and @pdxhb posted photos of. Or I could go in a totally different direction with terra cotta merinos. OR I'd be really curious to see a midi minerva in taupe venezia—it could be stunning or it could be awful I'm not really sure. My bag tastes are pretty conservative so I'd be worried about it being too shiny. Clearly I'm very undecided, other than wanting something relatively lightweight in a pretty neutral color.
> 
> Also I'm interested in a small bag (because of weight) in taupe or river vachetta, but have two constraints that rule out a lot of options: 1) while I love the look of flap top bags, I find them a pain to get in and out of quickly and 2) I want my satchel handles to fold down when carrying by a longer strap. So it seems I've ruled out almost all of the smaller bags. Any other suggestions? Am I correct in thinking they won't do a vachetta penelope messenger? I seem to recall reading that here but could be mistaken.


Small bag. I love penny messenger.  I have in port merinos and ordered the group bespoke in the blue tuscania.  I love the size of this  purse and it holds everything i need to carry.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Does anyone here have a slouchy midi minerva, particularly in merinos or has anyone ordered tuscania? If so, thoughts? Odebdo?
> 
> My next bag will be a slouchy mm for sure. Just trying to make leather decisions. I'm also considering asking about having the shoulder strap shortened a bit so the bag will tuck under my arm a bit more. Excited!!!



I have a Minnie in port merino....definitely slouchy and smooshy. Mine has the longer flap and the center compartment which probably gives it a bit more structure than without. But even with, it was nice right out of the box!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shoecrazy I'm with you on not being able to deal with handles that don't fold down since I do wear my bags a lot on my person rather than just on my arm or in my hand. I am a bit jealous of the dainty life of a woman who always has her hands free to carry her bag by the hand! I just don't usually get to when I'm with, holding hands,  & carrying my kids, which is most of the time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And luv I thought taupe pebbled was your favorite?! Why didn't you like the selene midi with back pocket? Sorry to be so nosy! 

I am so hoping for Arianna midi.

I am so wanting a softly structured east west like an angelica but with handles that fold down and zip top. So basically an Arianna midi.

Or....a tote with envelope pocket on front like the divina. But with aura lock closure!

Or a larger aura!

Or......instead of rolled handles on a satchel, chain link with flat leather on the top, similar to chanel gst handles.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Colette told me that Marco can add on a magnetic closure similar to Angelica. That way I think it would make the bag more secure.  I think she quoted €40 . And you can add a slip pocket too for additional cost of course.



That'd be great! An additional magnetic tab can be very handy! I never think of it before. Thank you very much for your suggestion!  

Does this mean Diva only have a zipper compartment and not 2 slip pocket on the opposite side? I mean I thought it's already given with the style. Maybe I misunderstood?


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And luv I thought taupe pebbled was your favorite?! Why didn't you like the selene midi with back pocket? Sorry to be so nosy!
> 
> I am so hoping for Arianna midi.
> 
> I am so wanting a softly structured east west like an angelica but with handles that fold down and zip top. So basically an Arianna midi.
> 
> Or....a tote with envelope pocket on front like the divina. But with aura lock closure!
> 
> Or a larger aura!
> 
> Or......instead of rolled handles on a satchel, chain link with flat leather on the top, similar to chanel gst handles.



I'm doing a major purge and am cross-referencing bags by both style and color. It's working really well for me and is making it easy to de-stash without regret. Had too many totes and too many taupe bags, and Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene just didn't make the cut. Love my vachetta midi selenes more, and they are more color-unique in my collection. I also have two other taupe bags I love more and wasn't willing to part with.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I have a Minnie in port merino....definitely slouchy and smooshy. Mine has the longer flap and the center compartment which probably gives it a bit more structure than without. But even with, it was nice right out of the box!



Thanks, Odebdo! I'm thinking Merinos is the right deal for me. Tuscania is awesome but not good for my work attire. I will likely go with terra cotta but am going to look at all the options before I make the final decision.


----------



## Coastal jewel

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm doing a major purge and am cross-referencing bags by both style and color. It's working really well for me and is making it easy to de-stash without regret. Had too many totes and too many taupe bags, and Taupe Pebbled Midi Selene just didn't make the cut. Love my vachetta midi selenes more, and they are more color-unique in my collection. I also have two other taupe bags I love more and wasn't willing to part with.



Purging???  Reselling?  Let us know[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Thank you very much! [emoji4] Mod shots would be lovely! The photo on the website only show the model carrying it by hand, not on any of the strap at all. If it's not too much to ask for, could you please do a mod shot for me, too? [emoji4] But it's also ok if you can't. [emoji4] The tie sounds very secure. Does it has a leather stop or you just tie them together? I'll wait for your photo. [emoji4] Really wonder how the leather will bunch up and if it'll leave any opening room there.


Vink Sorry I did not take any photos today. Things got a little busy today but tomorrow Monday I will definitely take the photos for you. I will also take some mod shots which I might add I am horrible at taking but I will try. I will try and different all the shots I think you would like to see. Hopefully I will have the right photos of my Diva.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink Sorry I did not take any photos today. Things got a little busy today but tomorrow Monday I will definitely take the photos for you. I will also take some mod shots which I might add I am horrible at taking but I will try. I will try and different all the shots I think you would like to see. Hopefully I will have the right photos of my Diva.



That's fine. Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## shoecrazy

Can anyone tell me the dimensions of a minerva midi?


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Can anyone tell me the dimensions of a minerva midi?



SIZE:
Height: 10.6” (cm 27)
Width: max 13.8” – base 16.3” (top cm. 35 – base cm. 41,5)
Depth: 4.1” (cm. 10,5)
Handle drop: 11.4” (cm. 29)
Strap length: 42,9” (cm. 110)
Front pocket height: 5.6” (cm. 14,4)
Front pocket width: 6.8” (cm. 17,4)
Front pocket depth: 1.2” (cm. 3,1)


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> SIZE:
> Height: 10.6” (cm 27)
> Width: max 13.8” – base 16.3” (top cm. 35 – base cm. 41,5)
> Depth: 4.1” (cm. 10,5)
> Handle drop: 11.4” (cm. 29)
> Strap length: 42,9” (cm. 110)
> Front pocket height: 5.6” (cm. 14,4)
> Front pocket width: 6.8” (cm. 17,4)
> Front pocket depth: 1.2” (cm. 3,1)



Thank you so much!


----------



## pdxhb

A quick couple of photos to show the size comparison of Little Miss M next to Daphne. They are both a little relaxed this Sunday - please excuse the flopped handles!
If someone else has Miss M photos to share, I believe @HopelessBagGirl  is curious about that style.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am but it is a bit too structured even for me. I worry those sharp base corners might slam my 1 year old in the face at some point when I don't see her.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> That'd be great! An additional magnetic tab can be very handy! I never think of it before. Thank you very much for your suggestion!
> 
> Does this mean Diva only have a zipper compartment and not 2 slip pocket on the opposite side? I mean I thought it's already given with the style. Maybe I misunderstood?


Oh,  what I meant was outside slip pocket. Sorry


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Oh,  what I meant was outside slip pocket. Sorry



Oh! Got it then. [emoji4] Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> A quick couple of photos to show the size comparison of Little Miss M next to Daphne. They are both a little relaxed this Sunday - please excuse the flopped handles!
> If someone else has Miss M photos to share, I believe @HopelessBagGirl  is curious about that style.
> 
> View attachment 3604115
> 
> View attachment 3604116


Very nice to see these comparison poctures! I have Daphne , and I like Little Miss M. Thanks for posting


----------



## Coastal jewel

Uh ho... I'm liking Daphne


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am but it is a bit too structured even for me. I worry those sharp base corners might slam my 1 year old in the face at some point when I don't see her.


I would NEVER want that to happen - but you are funny! I have a vision of a super busy little one zooming around you while you're balancing a bag and other sundries. 
This is a structured bag - a nice oval base instead of the squared off corners would be a little less prone to poke someone, for sure.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Very nice to see these comparison poctures! I have Daphne , and I like Little Miss M. Thanks for posting


You're welcome!
I like them both quite a bit - and until I looked at them side by side I didn't realize how similar in overall size they are, although Daphne is deeper.


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> I would NEVER want that to happen - but you are funny! I have a vision of a super busy little one zooming around you while you're balancing a bag and other sundries.
> This is a structured bag - a nice oval base instead of the squared off corners would be a little less prone to poke someone, for sure.



 I have dogs , when standing have the similar height as a toddler, but even when I had all 5 dogs running around me, when I returned back home from shopping, I never succeeded to 'slam' a dog!! My doggies are so excited , because something in my bags could be for them, but nevertheless it never entered my mind that a ' slamming' could occur.. too funny!!!


----------



## bonniekir

And I just recieved tracking nr from Italy!! So excited, because the parcel contains a model I never had plus all 'new'  type of leathers for me to enjoy!! The Verona and Tuscania!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> And I just recieved tracking nr from Italy!! So excited, because the parcel contains a model I never had plus all 'new'  type of leathers for me to enjoy!! The Verona and Tuscania!!



Yay! I can't wait to know what's inside! Photo, please!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes! What did you order?


----------



## Odebdo

Ooohhh!!! Bonnie is this shipment one that has the Verona Cassandra that they featured on Facebook? It is gorgeous!!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Ooohhh!!! Bonnie is this shipment one that has the Verona Cassandra that they featured on Facebook? It is gorgeous!!


+1
Bonnie, if you don't mind and if possible, can you give the weight of the Cassandra in Verona?  Thanks.


----------



## bonniekir

Wowsa!! Christmas time here in Denmark! Just recieved a Cassandra in the Chocolate Verona ( for sure a lighter version of the pebbled as expected) 2 Selene midis, zipper closure , an outer pocket ( thanks Odebbie , I copied your idea !) and a messengerstrap as well in the most gorgeous Whiskey colour and a very true Bordeaux . Bags are lighter than my pebbled Selene midis ! Perfect!! Plus my now beloved Penny messengers in Terracotta merino and PLUS our group bespoke Dark Blue Tuscania!! Oh the Selenes were also Tuscanians 
Gosh I am just in my bed enjoying this beauties!!! Pic will come soon!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Please don't keep me hanging long!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> +1
> Bonnie, if you don't mind and if possible, can you give the weight of the Cassandra in Verona?  Thanks.


Sure! The weight is 1.350 kg


----------



## bonniekir

It is very difficult to get good pictures with my iPhone camera, while trying to use an injured hand! Blah! 
But here goes: the Verona has a lovely changling effect in the leather, which gives the leather a look of its own!
	

		
			
		

		
	




The 2 Tuscanians in Whiskey and Bordeaux rich in colour, but I had to get the bags into the sunlight, because the camera is not giving good pictures without good light conditions


----------



## bonniekir

The Bordeaux!
	

		
			
		

		
	






As you can see the Bordeaux looks browninsh without light, but you can see my sleeping beauty Bali !


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> It is very difficult to get good pictures with my iPhone camera, while trying to use an injured hand! Blah!
> But here goes: the Verona has a lovely changling effect in the leather, which gives the leather a look of its own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606323
> 
> 
> The 2 Tuscanians in Whiskey and Bordeaux rich in colour, but I had to get the bags into the sunlight, because the camera is not giving good pictures without good light conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606327
> View attachment 3606328



OMG! I Love your Verona Cassandra! The leather looks really good! This leather deserves to be on a bigger bag, really. 

And I'm sorry to hear your hand is injured. [emoji29] I must have missed it somewhere. Get well soon!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh that chocolate verona looks almost bronze in the shadows there, how rich and lush! I think I'm going to get that leather for my exchange bag from the Bordeaux tuscania angelica.


----------



## bonniekir

Grr.. the pictures of the two Pennies will not upload! I will try again later!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Sure! The weight is 1.350 kg



Thanks for weighing it for me!! [emoji4] I really love the look of Verona! And your other bags are gorgeous too!!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> It is very difficult to get good pictures with my iPhone camera, while trying to use an injured hand! Blah!
> But here goes: the Verona has a lovely changling effect in the leather, which gives the leather a look of its own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606323
> 
> 
> The 2 Tuscanians in Whiskey and Bordeaux rich in colour, but I had to get the bags into the sunlight, because the camera is not giving good pictures without good light conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606327
> View attachment 3606328


Wow, that chocolate Verona is stunning!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> The Bordeaux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606332
> 
> View attachment 3606333
> 
> 
> As you can see the Bordeaux looks browninsh without light, but you can see my sleeping beauty Bali !



Wow! Both Selene are very lovely. I like how this leather look on them. While I feel glad I decided not to order an Aura in Tuscania (I decided last minute that I can't stand the distressed look on Aura, although I really fond of the leather.) I think it works really really well on your Selene. Your close up of the Bordeaux reminds me of Balenciaga's leather. Seriously. 

Your Bali makes me think of pillows. (I'm pretty sure my dog can testify on that if he could. [emoji16])


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bonnie. me too!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Wow! Both Selene are very lovely. I like how this leather look on them. While I feel glad I decided not to order an Aura in Tuscania (I decided last minute that I can't stand the distressed look on Aura, although I really fond of the leather.) I think it works really really well on your Selene. Your close up of the Bordeaux reminds me of Balenciaga's leather. Seriously.
> 
> Your Bali makes me think of pillows. (I'm pretty sure my dog can testify on that if he could. [emoji16])



I am truly loving the outside pocket on selene... Oh and the leather too[emoji3]


----------



## VanBod1525

Bonnie - I love the Cassandra but was concerned about its size. How does it compare to a Treasure Me? Is it wider?


----------



## tenKrat

@bonniekir, that Chocolate Verona is scrumptious. 

The Tuscania looks best on Selene. Probably on Soulmate, too.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @bonniekir, that Chocolate Verona is scrumptious.
> 
> The Tuscania looks best on Selene. Probably on Soulmate, too.



But do you think the Tuscania has enough slouchiness for a Soulmate?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> But do you think the Tuscania has enough slouchiness for a Soulmate?



I think so. It really puddles.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bonnie, your bags are amazingly beautiful! Wonderful choices! Your Bali is so cute!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> But do you think the Tuscania has enough slouchiness for a Soulmate?





LuvAllBags said:


> I think so. It really puddles.



I agree.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> It is very difficult to get good pictures with my iPhone camera, while trying to use an injured hand! Blah!
> But here goes: the Verona has a lovely changling effect in the leather, which gives the leather a look of its own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606323
> 
> 
> The 2 Tuscanians in Whiskey and Bordeaux rich in colour, but I had to get the bags into the sunlight, because the camera is not giving good pictures without good light conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606327
> View attachment 3606328



Really loving these photos - that Verona has completely stolen my heart!
The Tuscania is perfect in Selene. 
I hope you enjoy and wear them in good health!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love these!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Bonnie - I love the Cassandra but was concerned about its size. How does it compare to a Treasure Me? Is it wider?


Yes, it is wider, but the bag sort of follows the body, so one don't feel this at all, plus this leather is very light to carry, so it is rather comfortable!!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Wow! Both Selene are very lovely. I like how this leather look on them. While I feel glad I decided not to order an Aura in Tuscania (I decided last minute that I can't stand the distressed look on Aura, although I really fond of the leather.) I think it works really really well on your Selene. Your close up of the Bordeaux reminds me of Balenciaga's leather. Seriously.
> 
> Your Bali makes me think of pillows. (I'm pretty sure my dog can testify on that if he could. [emoji16])


Thank you! You know what? You are absolutely right re the Bal leather !! Only this Tuscania is far better  I had a lot of Bal Day bags, but could not carry them because my shoulders did not agree at all! I had all in the good goat leather, and yes! The Tuscania is a thin but very strong leather. I can in my mind guess the development.. they will get a good shine, become very soft and yes, have a look like the Bals! Great observation from you, thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

it seems the Selene looks great in ANY leather.
thanks Bonnie for sharing this. Your bags are really beautiful. I'm liking the Verona for casual slouchy bags..


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> The Bordeaux!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606332
> 
> View attachment 3606333
> 
> 
> As you can see the Bordeaux looks browninsh without light, but you can see my sleeping beauty Bali !


Bonnie the bordeaux bag is gorgeous. I love the color. I also love your sleeping beauty Bali!!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> It is very difficult to get good pictures with my iPhone camera, while trying to use an injured hand! Blah!
> But here goes: the Verona has a lovely changling effect in the leather, which gives the leather a look of its own!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606323
> 
> 
> The 2 Tuscanians in Whiskey and Bordeaux rich in colour, but I had to get the bags into the sunlight, because the camera is not giving good pictures without good light conditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606327
> View attachment 3606328


Bonnie these are just amazing bags. I love this leather they are gorgeous. I know you will get to enjoy them.


----------



## Juliemvis

I really we will see some signs of the new collection ..I want to buy something but I'm holding off until I see what's new .. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is so hard to wait! I'm still working on my late January flash Fri purchase (doing an exchange for order made wrong)  and that will arrive in March and be it for me until either...... a) the new styles come out,.......b) 20% off sale happens suddenly, or........c) I get the job I am interviewing for and need a new office bag. 

I'm waiting for one of these blessed events to come my way before April! It may be a long, slushy 6 weeks of tortuous waiting but I hope any or all of these things happen asap!!!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It is so hard to wait! I'm still working on my late January flash Fri purchase (doing an exchange for order made wrong)  and that will arrive in March and be it for me until either...... a) the new styles come out,.......b) 20% off sale happens suddenly, or........c) I get the job I am interviewing for and need a new office bag.
> 
> I'm waiting for one of these blessed events to come my way before April! It may be a long, slushy 6 weeks of tortuous waiting but I hope any or all of these things happen asap!!!!!!



Oh yes, new styles / leathers will be exciting  Actually the 20% off in such short intervals was very surprising .. usually this never happened before, so I belive this was only to get inventory space for the new collection, but I so hope for a small reduction for the new collection!! .. and of course I wish you the new job, because a new office bag will be a must!! Lol !!


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> I really we will see some signs of the new collection ..I want to buy something but I'm holding off until I see what's new .. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



LOL  .. I love the' must buy something ' hahaha.. and not the ' I so need a bag '


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What was your first MM? Last summer I bought my first, an angel midi. Although I have wished it was an inch wider, especially in the opening, I love the bag. It is just stunning. If I could snap my fingers and swap out the same leather and hardware & straps on a bit more wide open model, I would, but.... since I have her, I love this angel.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fun!   About two years ago I decided that I wanted to "research" a really nice bag purchase.  I noticed a couple of friends with more expensive bags, and I was having a little purse envy.   So I found Purse Forum.   And I can't even remember what  I almost bought... but my budget for this one time splurge was $1,000.  And I kept looking.. And then I stumbled on to the brand called Massaccesi..  And I found this group of women who were passionate about their perfect purses, and how they could make modifications, and pick leather, hardware, lining..  And I purchased my first soulmate midi.  Black merinos.  It is still perfect and it has been used.. a lot.    I've made a couple of order flubs..  (not right color or style)  but I love, love Massaccesi.  Selene Midi is great as is  Penny Messenger.  Soulmate Midi is probably as big as I can go.  My next purse will be a Selene midi with exterior pocket.. Because that will truly make the bag perfect.   Unless that dream east west daphne comes in to play and all bets are off!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Sorry it took a while to respond. My black Athena is already with a friend. I only used it for a few times and the leather was in great condition when I sold it, except for some creasing at the side panel which happened while stored in my bag cabinet. I guess it had something to do with the padding. The last time I saw my friend with the bag on, Athena was still a beauty. My friend is not usually very careful with her bags, but I think Athena was her most expensive purchase to date so she's trying hard to be careful. Except for the crease at the side, there is no issue with that bag. And nappa is beautiful!!



Was it not a good work bag? Why did you sell?
It looks like such a great bag that can double as briefcase.


----------



## VanBod1525

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What was your first MM? Last summer I bought my first, an angel midi. Although I have wished it was an inch wider, especially in the opening, I love the bag. It is just stunning. If I could snap my fingers and swap out the same leather and hardware & straps on a bit more wide open model, I would, but.... since I have her, I love this angel.
> View attachment 3608615
> View attachment 3608616
> View attachment 3608617
> View attachment 3608618


Love this model and thanks for the mod shot. I think it will be the right size for me on weekends/running into town. I am pacing the carpet waiting for my pre-loved Angel midi in Iced Olive Africa.


----------



## VanBod1525

I had been a fan of Marco's bags when he was at another company. When he launched his first collection, my eyes fell upon the dark teal pebbled leather and it was love. I bought a Minerva. I like the bag but I wish I could have lengthened the front flap. I recently received a midi Minerva in rust vachetta with the customised longer flap and I love it. While I like the full sized Minerva, shortly after that launch, Marco unveiled the Selene and I do wish I had waited and bought the Selene in dark teal pebbled. Somehow I have ended up with more Massaccesi bags than I realised! Great materials and craftmanship.


----------



## pbnjam

My first MM was a Midi Minerva in African Bronze pebbled leather. I also wished I made the flap longer because I didn't like having two pockets exposed. Eventually I gave this bag to my sil. 
Then I ordered another midi Minerva in Emerald pebbled leather this time with the flap extended. I love this color and am waiting for Spring to take it out again. Tho I think given a 3rd chance, I would order it with top zippers and middle divider taken away. 
In the same order, I also ordered a Zhoe bag in black nappa leather. Although I loved the leather, something about the bag I didn't love. I would consider ordering this bag again with longer straps, no chain, no top zipper, and possible a softer, smooshier leather. I felt that the top zipper made the space more constricted. This bag I donated. 
Next I order the Diva bag in ruby merino leather. Love the leather and color. Wore it a few times and finally decided to sell it because I wasn't too fond of the tassel closure. Since I carry most bags as a crossbody, the tassel was tossing around too much. Also I think I would have preferred the hardware attached to the straps to be circular vs rectangular.
Finally I ordered an Aura bag in port merino leather. She is perfect! The only thing I can nitpick is I would love to have a slightly bigger version of Aura. Tho Aura is pretty spacious already since I don't carry a lot.
Now I am waiting for Daphne and penny messenger! I think it helps to have reviews of the bags.


----------



## dcooney4

I have only bought the Selene midi so far in the dark brown vachetta but I really like it. I had to think about it for a long time before I took the leap. Now I am very happy I took the chance. It was so much nicer in real life then I expected.


----------



## carterazo

My first MM was the Zhoe in cobalt blue. I loved this bag from when I first saw it. The other one I really liked was Athena, but she is just too big. I will continue to admire her from a distance.


----------



## carterazo

NM pic is terrible.
And apparently I can't get rid of it via the app. [emoji15]


----------



## vink

I noticed the brand for quite some time already. I love the look of Minerva, but shoulder bags rarely stay on my very sloped shoulders and I'm afraid that I'd get annoyed and don't wear it enough. So, I didn't pull the trigger, even though there were times that I almost placed an order in the Midi one. Then, Aura came out and it's just perfect. A structured crossbody that's not too big or too small. And I love the look of it very much. [emoji4] The size is just perfect and can be easily organized. Everything has its own place and since I ordered mine with an outside slip pocket in the back, I can easily get my phone without having to open the bag. Not to mention I can simply stash misc tickets and bills there if I'm in a rush. My only concern is that it can get heavy, but I think that partially comes from the fact that I have mine in Vacchetta. I just break out my Verona today. Will have to see how it works, but I can tell that the Verona has more gives. 

I'm now eyeing the Diva and really want to order one, but since I don't usually do well with bucket bags, I'm hesitating. I may change my mind and get another Aura instead? But right now, I'm waiting to see the new design. Perhaps Marco will release an east-west satchel or vanity-style bag? Something medium sized.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want an east west satchel with zip top and fold down handles and long strap so badly! Prefer with some exterior pockets standard and with an aura lock on the flap of an exterior envelope pocket. I hate dealing with a flap all day long but I love the lock hardware.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And a bigger aura would be great and a smaller Arianna! I love medium bags and these are definitely a small purse and large carryall bag, respectively. I love the styles of both but want them both in the middle of the size range.


----------



## Odebdo

My Massaccesi story is simple....I knew and loved Marco's craftmenship from his work on another designers line that no longer exists....so when he launched his own brand I was SO happy. Like Vannie, the dark teal pebbled leather immediately appealed to me and I ordered. Minerva in this leather. While the full size Minerva is larger than I normally carry, I was impressed that it did not feel large. Simple things like the strap swiveling so the shoulder strap didn't end up twisted all the time just made me appreciate how much thought Marco puts into his design for the women who CARRY his bags. My next bag was a taupe pebbed aphrodite and It has been like potato chips since...I cannot have just one! There are a couple styles I have not tried yet....Diva, Cassandra, and Aura are on my list but have not made it to the order stage yet. I love all the leather choices Marco gives us as well!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want an east west satchel with zip top and fold down handles and long strap so badly! Prefer with some exterior pockets standard and with an aura lock on the flap of an exterior envelope pocket. I hate dealing with a flap all day long but I love the lock hardware.



This concept sounds lovely!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I knew of Marco from his past work at BE and had bought a few of those bags, which had amazing leather. Learned about MM on TPF. Was drawn to Minerva immediately because it's so different from anything out there. My first bag was a taupe pebbled full size Minerva, which was way too big for me. Have tried a bunch of MMs that haven't worked for me, but I appreciated the beauty and craftsmanship of them all. Have really slowed my roll on new purchases to focus on cleaning out and re-assessing my collection across all brands and styles to determine what really works best. It's been a great process!

As of now, only the Midi Minerva and Midi Selene work for me, and my fave leather in the Midi Selene is the vachetta. I have a nappa Midi Minerva. My collection is down to a handful, and now feel much better positioned to add a few in the future to round out my collection. I'd like to have both styles in a mix of structured and slouchy leathers and 2-3 color options each. 

I probably won't buy new styles unless they are a clear home run for my needs.  A satchel with at least one exterior pockets and a wide opening that zips closed is probably the only thing that would interest me at this point. And maybe a single strap hobo with at least 5" depth.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Still trying to decide on a merinos leather for my slouchy midi minerva. 

Any suggestions for merinos you have and love? 

Open to neutrals and dark colors. Anyone have thoughts on cognac? At this point I'm thinking about terra cotta, octane, and cognac. But very open to others. I don't want anything too light or bright, but do want a color I can wear year-round.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't think I know what vachetta midi selenes you have. Can you share photos?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And why are you hesitating on the terra cotta, it looks so pretty! But so does octane. I didn't care for the swatch of cognac I had, it was kind of flat compared to other cognac leathers  in my experience.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And why are you hesitating on the terra cotta, it looks so pretty! But so does octane. I didn't care for the swatch of cognac I had, it was kind of flat compared to other cognac leathers  in my experience.



I'm not sure Terra Cotta is versatile enough, though I love it. Octane has a smidge too much green for me, and anything that comes close to even remotely reminding me of teal is a no. I'm still looking for the perfect gray-blue/chambray type of color, and I don't think octane is it. Also considering dark gray merinos. That may end up being the winner, with a bright interior, perhaps. I can wear it with anything then, casual or for work. And I've purged most other grays from my bag collection so it would not be a repeat.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't think I know what vachetta midi selenes you have. Can you share photos?



Sauro Tan in the zip version and Dark Taupe. Both are amazing.


----------



## pdxhb

LuvAllBags said:


> Still trying to decide on a merinos leather for my slouchy midi minerva.
> 
> Any suggestions for merinos you have and love?
> 
> Open to neutrals and dark colors. Anyone have thoughts on cognac? At this point I'm thinking about terra cotta, octane, and cognac. But very open to others. I don't want anything too light or bright, but do want a color I can wear year-round.


I have bags in black and forest green merinos - love them both. Just received swatches of port, terracotta, and dark violet - they are all beautiful but for a wear-all-the-time, color the terracotta is a beautiful color IMO. It's rich and warm without being too bright and would wear well in most seasons. I admit that I am partial at the moment because I have a number of blue bags and am trying not to add to that end of the spectrum.


----------



## pdxhb

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm not sure Terra Cotta is versatile enough, though I love it. Octane has a smidge too much green for me, and anything that comes close to even remotely reminding me of teal is a no. I'm still looking for the perfect gray-blue/chambray type of color, and I don't think octane is it. Also considering dark gray merinos. That may end up being the winner, with a bright interior, perhaps. I can wear it with anything then, casual or for work. And I've purged most other grays from my bag collection so it would not be a repeat.


I think I was writing my reply as you wrote this.
The gray is beautiful and if it's not a repeat, it would be really nice in a midi minerva.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think terra cotta would be wearable in every season except summer. Then again I wouldn't wear dark gray in summer either, I go whole hog to lights and brights in summer 
I want to see your tan zip midi selene!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I agree that midi selene is amazing in vacchetta by the way, I only have one and it is in river and that color is beyond amazing and year round for sure, especially with dark jeans and a colorful top in summer!
If you don't have river I would recommend it. But it is not solving the question you are asking! 
Why not the midnight tuscania in the midi selene? The best neutral year round color and super lightweight. The distressing is very subtle.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree that midi selene is amazing in vacchetta by the way, I only have one and it is in river and that color is beyond amazing and year round for sure, especially with dark jeans and a colorful top in summer!
> If you don't have river I would recommend it. But it is not solving the question you are asking!
> Why not the midnight tuscania in the midi selene? The best neutral year round color and super lightweight. The distressing is very subtle.



Yes that's true, a good navy works year round. Wish they had a navy merinos! I could consider the midnight tuscania but I think it's too casual for the office, which is where I am 5 out of 7 days of the week. Seems like a waste if I can't take it to work. 

Or I could do a River Vachetta Midi Selene now and wait to see what new merinos colors come. I can always get a Merinos MM later. I already know I love a good Vachetta Midi Selene. Maybe you've sold me on that instead.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pdxhb said:


> I have bags in black and forest green merinos - love them both. Just received swatches of port, terracotta, and dark violet - they are all beautiful but for a wear-all-the-time, color the terracotta is a beautiful color IMO. It's rich and warm without being too bright and would wear well in most seasons. I admit that I am partial at the moment because I have a number of blue bags and am trying not to add to that end of the spectrum.





pdxhb said:


> I think I was writing my reply as you wrote this.
> The gray is beautiful and if it's not a repeat, it would be really nice in a midi minerva.



Thank you! I am leaning toward gray.  Agree - Forest is a great color too. I am thinking now that since no color is really grabbing me in the Merinos, I may just wait until new colors come out and see what they get. HBG may have convinced me that a River Midi Selene is the way to go. I know and love the style and a navy leather bag fits nicely into my collection. I won't be disappointed, and I will definitely use it. A very dark blue works for me year round.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I absolutely love my river vacchetta midi selene, it is just gorgeous. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here it is last week with my terra cotta colored wool coat I recently found and I have to say that the river looks great but I would get a more popping contrasting lining color instead of the lilac if I could do it again. Fuschia probably. Or red, or orange.  But that's just me.

I think the river is amazing, and would like to get another bag in it but am waiting for new styles!


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I absolutely love my river vacchetta midi selene, it is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609799
> 
> Here it is last week with my terra cotta colored wool coat I recently found and I have to say that the river looks great but I would get a more popping contrasting lining color instead of the lilac if I could do it again. Fuschia probably. Or red, or orange.  But that's just me.
> 
> I think the river is amazing, and would like to get another bag in it but am waiting for new styles!



Oh, but the lilac lining with River Vachetta is TDF!


----------



## tenKrat

Today's bag, Aura in dark taupe vachetta


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So pretty!

I think my favorite year round neutral is a good beige, so I very much hope that there is a beige merinos in our future!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I have bags in black and forest green merinos - love them both. Just received swatches of port, terracotta, and dark violet - they are all beautiful but for a wear-all-the-time, color the terracotta is a beautiful color IMO. It's rich and warm without being too bright and would wear well in most seasons. I admit that I am partial at the moment because I have a number of blue bags and am trying not to add to that end of the spectrum.



Could you please post photo of your forest merino? I'd like to get a better idea of the color. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I absolutely love my river vacchetta midi selene, it is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609799
> 
> Here it is last week with my terra cotta colored wool coat I recently found and I have to say that the river looks great but I would get a more popping contrasting lining color instead of the lilac if I could do it again. Fuschia probably. Or red, or orange.  But that's just me.
> 
> I think the river is amazing, and would like to get another bag in it but am waiting for new styles!



It's very pretty! And I actually love it better with the lilac lining. [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Was it not a good work bag? Why did you sell?
> It looks like such a great bag that can double as briefcase.


Sorry for the late reply. I actually never tried to put papers nor laptop in there so I am not sure about the fit, even if I labeled it as a "work bag".  It is a professional looking bag that carried my daily stuff to work (laptop is not part of those).  It just that later on, I preferred smaller daily bags.  Maybe an in between size for the 2 Athenas would have worked.  One other input.  I asked for an extra long strap. I guess it would have looked better if the 2 rolled handles had a drop an inch or so shorter.


----------



## msd_bags

My MM story.  I stumbled upon it here in tpf as the main handbag thread got flooded with MM posts.  When I saw LoveHandbag's reveal of her Minerva, I knew it was a style I wanted.  There is something about it that I love but can't pinpoint which or what.  There's something different.  But, when I first ordered, since I am a satchel girl at heart and I wanted a professional looking bag then, I went for the Athena first.  According to Valentina mine was the first commercial black Athena made!

I didn't understand at that time why the ladies were gushing about the Selene/midi Selene.  It's just a tote anyway, I thought.  But I understood when I got mine!! My 2nd and 3rd MM bags were a nut brown midi Selene and a light grey midi Minerva.  I was a bit hesitant at the size of the midi Minerva at first, but when It developed a slouch, oooh, I was in love!  It doesn't *feel* heavy *on the shoulder* but it is a bit by itself, with how much leather it is made of.  My last order so far was for a red nappa midi Minerva without middle compartment and with top zip closure.  I prefer this combination, and I think it will also be perfect with a back slip pocket.  I already sold the light grey just this January after I got the red.  But I'm still thinking if I would get one in Verona leather (hopefully available) in the near future.

I had a Daphne too, but I was not in love with the navy pebbled.  It lacked color saturation.  The opening also was a bit small for me.  What I would do differently if I would order it again - no magnets on the side for the zipper pulls (if this is possible) so that the top opening would not be constricted, and maybe rolled handles as the flat handles in pebbled show wear easily.

Currrently I have the following MM bags:  red nappa midi Minerva, dark grey nappa midi Selene, beige calf Zhoe Legend and mini Zhoe in black pebbled.

I really love the Zhoe Legend when I use it.  It's just that shoulder bags in general are not my first love (also why I have not ordered an Aura).  So I have to drag myself to use it.  It carries a lot and the structure is really wonderful.  I ordered it with an all leather strap.  But the workshop sent me the original style with chain, though they sent me the correct strap later.  So I have 2 straps!  Btw, the leather on mine is not part of MM's regular collection.  I was asking him for a cream/beige leather before and he suggested this calf that he had at that time.

I ordered an Angelica for a friend last year.  Now I want one for myself.  I need a black satchel, but I can't decide on the leather if I'll get the Angelica.  Maybe I'll go for the trusty nappa.  As you can see from my collection, I favor nappa.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Could you please post photo of your forest merino? I'd like to get a better idea of the color. [emoji4]



*edit*
I am on my phone and don't think the link worked. Sorry!
See post # 11115 in this thread - the Aura is forest green merinos and my photos were all taken in indirect natural light so it's a pretty good illustration of the color and how it looks in both light and shadow.


----------



## anitalilac

pbnjam said:


> My first MM was a Midi Minerva in African Bronze pebbled leather. I also wished I made the flap longer because I didn't like having two pockets exposed. Eventually I gave this bag to my sil.
> Then I ordered another midi Minerva in Emerald pebbled leather this time with the flap extended. I love this color and am waiting for Spring to take it out again. Tho I think given a 3rd chance, I would order it with top zippers and middle divider taken away.
> In the same order, I also ordered a Zhoe bag in black nappa leather. Although I loved the leather, something about the bag I didn't love. I would consider ordering this bag again with longer straps, no chain, no top zipper, and possible a softer, smooshier leather. I felt that the top zipper made the space more constricted. This bag I donated.
> Next I order the Diva bag in ruby merino leather. Love the leather and color. Wore it a few times and finally decided to sell it because I wasn't too fond of the tassel closure. Since I carry most bags as a crossbody, the tassel was tossing around too much. Also I think I would have preferred the hardware attached to the straps to be circular vs rectangular.
> Finally I ordered an Aura bag in port merino leather. She is perfect! The only thing I can nitpick is I would love to have a slightly bigger version of Aura. Tho Aura is pretty spacious already since I don't carry a lot.
> Now I am waiting for Daphne and penny messenger! I think it helps to have reviews of the bags.


I have the Diva on my wishlist, can you tell more why it did not work for you? The hardware shape would definitely affect my decision.
I had to return the Original Star back pack because the straps is square shape and it is at the bottom of the straps, so it kept on digging into my back ribs, somewhere below the bra straps . I returned it and Marco redid a brand new one by putting a circle buckle and angled the top where the straps are attached, it surely made a difference. 
I'm saving for either a Zhoe Legend with an Aura Front Closure( no clue whether its possible) or a Diva. 
Down th line: 
Zipped Midi Selene
Arianna


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> I knew of Marco from his past work at BE and had bought a few of those bags, which had amazing leather. Learned about MM on TPF. Was drawn to Minerva immediately because it's so different from anything out there. My first bag was a taupe pebbled full size Minerva, which was way too big for me. Have tried a bunch of MMs that haven't worked for me, but I appreciated the beauty and craftsmanship of them all. Have really slowed my roll on new purchases to focus on cleaning out and re-assessing my collection across all brands and styles to determine what really works best. It's been a great process!
> 
> As of now, only the Midi Minerva and Midi Selene work for me, and my fave leather in the Midi Selene is the vachetta. I have a nappa Midi Minerva. My collection is down to a handful, and now feel much better positioned to add a few in the future to round out my collection. I'd like to have both styles in a mix of structured and slouchy leathers and 2-3 color options each.
> 
> I probably won't buy new styles unless they are a clear home run for my needs.  A satchel with at least one exterior pockets and a wide opening that zips closed is probably the only thing that would interest me at this point. And maybe a single strap hobo with at least 5" depth.



Do you think you can list what you love and not love each style you had? Leathers , style ie an indepth analysis?


----------



## leechiyong

My first MM was a chocolate brown Zhoe gifted by my husband.  I first read about Massaccesi here on the forums.  I'd heard of the brand he'd been known for before, but nothing ever got my eye.  These knew bags he was releasing?  So much more my style.  I'd also fallen for the zeal of those on tPF (everyone here is so awesome), the quality of materials, and the level of care that's given to every single aspect of the bag.  They're absolutely amazing bags.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> *edit*
> I am on my phone and don't think the link worked. Sorry!
> See post # 11115 in this thread - the Aura is forest green merinos and my photos were all taken in indirect natural light so it's a pretty good illustration of the color and how it looks in both light and shadow.



Thank you so much! The color is really beautiful. Much better than I thought it'd be. I thought it'd have a bit of brown, but seems like it actually tends toward blue instead, which is the tone that I like. 

Both your Daphne are also very pretty. How often have you worn your crystal pink so far? Is the color wear well? I mean if the merino in light color wear well? Is it easy to clean out so far? Does it easily pick up dirt and get stained that kind of stuff?


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> My MM story.  I stumbled upon it here in tpf as the main handbag thread got flooded with MM posts.  When I saw LoveHandbag's reveal of her Minerva, I knew it was a style I wanted.  There is something about it that I love but can't pinpoint which or what.  There's something different.  But, when I first ordered, since I am a satchel girl at heart and I wanted a professional looking bag then, I went for the Athena first.  According to Valentina mine was the first commercial black Athena made!
> 
> I didn't understand at that time why the ladies were gushing about the Selene/midi Selene.  It's just a tote anyway, I thought.  But I understood when I got mine!! My 2nd and 3rd MM bags were a nut brown midi Selene and a light grey midi Minerva.  I was a bit hesitant at the size of the midi Minerva at first, but when It developed a slouch, oooh, I was in love!  It doesn't *feel* heavy *on the shoulder* but it is a bit by itself, with how much leather it is made of.  My last order so far was for a red nappa midi Minerva without middle compartment and with top zip closure.  I prefer this combination, and I think it will also be perfect with a back slip pocket.  I already sold the light grey just this January after I got the red.  But I'm still thinking if I would get one in Verona leather (hopefully available) in the near future.
> 
> I had a Daphne too, but I was not in love with the navy pebbled.  It lacked color saturation.  The opening also was a bit small for me.  What I would do differently if I would order it again - no magnets on the side for the zipper pulls (if this is possible) so that the top opening would not be constricted, and maybe rolled handles as the flat handles in pebbled show wear easily.
> 
> Currrently I have the following MM bags:  red nappa midi Minerva, dark grey nappa midi Selene, beige calf Zhoe Legend and mini Zhoe in black pebbled.
> 
> I really love the Zhoe Legend when I use it.  It's just that shoulder bags in general are not my first love (also why I have not ordered an Aura).  So I have to drag myself to use it.  It carries a lot and the structure is really wonderful.  I ordered it with an all leather strap.  But the workshop sent me the original style with chain, though they sent me the correct strap later.  So I have 2 straps!  Btw, the leather on mine is not part of MM's regular collection.  I was asking him for a cream/beige leather before and he suggested this calf that he had at that time.
> 
> I ordered an Angelica for a friend last year.  Now I want one for myself.  I need a black satchel, but I can't decide on the leather if I'll get the Angelica.  Maybe I'll go for the trusty nappa.  As you can see from my collection, I favor nappa.



I didn't know you sold your pearly gray. I like they way you put together the customization of the red Minerva. Maybe if I decide to order one, I may go with this kind of order. Regarding Verona leather, dark gray would be fantastic to replace your pearly one. [emoji6] Or can I suggest midnight? [emoji4] I've been using it for two days already and the color can look vary from somewhat black to dark jewel blue according to the light. [emoji4] 

Selene is a tote for me, too, and I still hasn't gotten the hype fully, but it's growing on me, especially the look of Selene zip. I like how sharp and casual it could be. 

I'm thinking about ordering a Diva in Nappa. Do you think it'll hold its shape somewhat? I don't want it to be too slouch and don't want it to be too structured. What do you think about this leather? I already asked Colette and she said it can be done. But I just can't seem to settle. Now, I'm blaming it all on my unfamiliarity with the style. [emoji20]


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> Do you think you can list what you love and not love each style you had? Leathers , style ie an indepth analysis?



Sure, happy to share my opinion. 

Full size Selene is too big for my daily needs. I have it in Tuscania now and like it for the light weight, but the bag is huge. It won't get much use - travel only. Love the Midi Selene. Perfect daily size. Have tried it in nappa, africa, vachetta and pebbled. Prefer vachetta. Holds its shape and wears in perfectly. Also like it in nappa a lot. Just wasn't love in pebbled taupe or lead africa. The africas are just too shiny for me in a bag. I need to admire them from afar! 

Full size Minerva in pebbled was just too big and heavy. Love Midi Minerva in tangerine nappa. Slouches a bit. Will order this style eventually in merinos and maybe tuscania. Just waiting for the right color. 

Tried both Soulmate sizes. Found them to be tough to get in and out of. Tried large in nabuk and vachetta and midi in nappa. Simply stunning bags but not my thing. Full size is heavy. Straps need to be lengthened unless you have tiny shoulders.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> Do you think you can list what you love and not love each style you had? Leathers , style ie an indepth analysis?



Oh and I have a Diva in black merinos acquired in a trade. Not my fave style. Too small for my needs. 

Had and sold a Penelope Cross-body in Forest Merinos. Would order another in the future, but would request a removable strap next time. I liked the style in Merinos a lot. 

From a leather perspective, I think I like Vachetta best so far. It's heavy, so it needs to be in a midi style unless you can carry heavy bags. Works really well in midi Selene. I also really like Merinos. I am not super enamored with any of the pebbled colors, though I appreciate the quality of the leather. As noted above, I admire the Africa but can't make it work. Oh - and I loooooovvvveee the Nabuk. It is amazing and if storm grey ever comes back, it will be mine in a midi minerva. Colette has a Nabuk MM and I covet it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

PSA ladies...Colette advised me today that MM is no longer accepting returns due to the custom nature of the bags. Exchanges only. New terms posted on the web site. I tried to post a link but couldn't get it to work. See the web site for details. Return info is in legal section. I'm glad they're proactively telling folks when orders are placed. I appreciate the notification when a policy changes. Great customer service. 

BTW, ended up ordering a River Midi Selene! Merinos Midi Minerva will have to wait.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Thank you so much! The color is really beautiful. Much better than I thought it'd be. I thought it'd have a bit of brown, but seems like it actually tends toward blue instead, which is the tone that I like.
> 
> Both your Daphne are also very pretty. How often have you worn your crystal pink so far? Is the color wear well? I mean if the merino in light color wear well? Is it easy to clean out so far? Does it easily pick up dirt and get stained that kind of stuff?


I'm glad the photos help! The green really is nice - not brown-tinted at all but a true forest green.

I have only used the crystal pink a tiny bit, as I live in a very rainy climate so hesitate taking her out often due to the weather. The color has been fine for keeping clean so far. I admit that I treated the bottom and lower parts of the bag with some apple care protector, because I was (am) nervous about getting anything on it that is hard to remove. That said, the merinos is a surprisingly resilient leather. As much as I am a dark bag person usually, I could not resist the crystal pink - it' s a gorgeous light neutral.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You'll love the river midi selene. Did you get with silver like mkpurselover or gold like me?

Honestly it never crossed my mind to return a custom made bag and not communicate what the issue or issues were and exchange it for one free of whatever problems you had with the first one. I mean they custom make bags they don't just send out stock. I would feel like a poop head if I custom ordered a bag and sent it back for no good reason & received a full refund. And I would assume that their policies would protect them from such silly buyers remorse. I think it is awesome that they work with anyone after a bag has been carried. I always consider the bag while still stuffed with tissue and inspect it for any issues I know I might have and that my order was executed correctly, etc, and then the second I move my stuff in and start to carry it out into the world I consider the deal done, and short of gross flaws or quality issues that may come up (meaning the bag starts to disintegrate in some way) I will not expect them to take the bag back ever again. Meaning I email Colette within 15 minutes of opening the package (and the bag going back into the box) and let her know we have a potential exchange issue due to a mistake, or then I never contact her about it. 
Put another way, I don't send them my three hundred bucks or thereabouts unless I never want to see the money again and only want to increase my MM collection by one and if the first bag sent is not going to work I only think in terms of exchanging, not in terms of getting that cash back. I mean there really is not an excuse to not be willing to exchange since they can customize so extensively to make you up a pretty unique bag that solves whatever bag idiosyncrasies you have!

That being said Marco has been firm on no aura lock hardware on any other style, I've begged to have that pretty lock put on any other bag in any other way but nope. Aura is just too small for me to be useful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and luv about the midi selene holding its shape in vachetta, I was told nappa and verona can be given stiffer backing to achieve a similar effect. I am waiting for a chocolate verona midi selene with extra backing right now and expect it to stand up and hold its shape almost as well as my vachetta one does, but I'm not terribly worried about it because I have a custom ordered bag shaper organizer in exactly the same marine color as the lining i usually get. 
Just since we were on that topic I thought I would chime in on my thoughts on the loveliness of midi selene standing up and holding its shape in vachetta and the solutions I've come to about being able to branch out to at least two styles of lighter weight leather and get the same effect. If there was a medium beige nappa I would go for that next. But with my awesome bag shaper from etsy I might even go for one in the floppiest leathers like merinos or tuscania and not worry about it. I've put my bag shaper into bags that are as floppy as an empty pillowcase and they stand up perfectly. I'm in love with my midi selene sized bag shaper! Wish it fit into my midi angel without getting crushed, but it goes beautifully into my Arianna and midi divina as well although those bags don't really need a shaper. But nice for organization.
It was $38 on etsy, I think the name of the store is senoma bag shapers or something,


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I didn't know you sold your pearly gray. I like they way you put together the customization of the red Minerva. Maybe if I decide to order one, I may go with this kind of order. Regarding Verona leather, dark gray would be fantastic to replace your pearly one. [emoji6] Or can I suggest midnight? [emoji4] I've been using it for two days already and the color can look vary from somewhat black to dark jewel blue according to the light. [emoji4]
> 
> Selene is a tote for me, too, and I still hasn't gotten the hype fully, but it's growing on me, especially the look of Selene zip. I like how sharp and casual it could be.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering a Diva in Nappa. Do you think it'll hold its shape somewhat? I don't want it to be too slouch and don't want it to be too structured. What do you think about this leather? I already asked Colette and she said it can be done. But I just can't seem to settle. Now, I'm blaming it all on my unfamiliarity with the style. [emoji20]


When I placed my order for my red midi Minerva, I was not intending to replace the pearl grey one.  But when I got the red, plus with the bag challenge we were doing in the other thread, my perspective changed.  It had something to do with the leather (and weight).  Just like Luv, pebbled doesn't work for me really, although I must say I like my mini Zhoe in pebbled leather.  So far I've let go of bags in Nut Brown, Light Grey and Navy pebbled.

Verona really is in my radar and in fact I recently asked Colette for availability.  I'm just a bit scared that I will have the same feeling as with pebbled since I've not seen it irl?  I love your dark blue and I've been imagining it in a midi Minerva.  I only hesitate because I already have my dark blue SL tote.

I don't have a Diva, but I also think nappa will work.  It will be a soft bag, but not slouchy.  Can you maybe ask for the right amount of padding so it won't slouch for sure? One word though on nappa.  So I got my midi Minerva recently in Red Cherry nappa.  But when in came, I felt it was much closer to Candy Red.  I have swatches from before.  It's okay as it's a beautiful red anyway.  But the leather felt different than my dark grey nappa (on my midi Selene).  I think the red is thinner/not as soft now.  So maybe it was from a later batch of leathers.  I think I also read here some time ago that somebody compared a brown nappa  handle (of Soulmate?) from before to something from later production.  She mentioned the leather was nicer in the earlier bag.



LuvAllBags said:


> Sure, happy to share my opinion.
> 
> Full size Selene is too big for my daily needs. I have it in Tuscania now and like it for the light weight, but the bag is huge. It won't get much use - travel only. Love the Midi Selene. Perfect daily size. Have tried it in nappa, africa, vachetta and pebbled. Prefer vachetta. Holds its shape and wears in perfectly. Also like it in nappa a lot. Just wasn't love in pebbled taupe or lead africa. The africas are just too shiny for me in a bag. I need to admire them from afar!
> 
> Full size Minerva in pebbled was just too big and heavy. Love Midi Minerva in tangerine nappa. Slouches a bit. Will order this style eventually in merinos and maybe tuscania. Just waiting for the right color.
> 
> Tried both Soulmate sizes. Found them to be tough to get in and out of. Tried large in nabuk and vachetta and midi in nappa. Simply stunning bags but not my thing. Full size is heavy. Straps need to be lengthened unless you have tiny shoulders.


Just want to chime in on the Soulmate.  I know it's a favorite also for a lot of ladies here.  But the midi did not work for me.  I felt the size was awkward on me (i'm almost 5'4" and wear US size 6).  I was scared to try to full size because of the weight.  My midi was in black merinos, and i didn't love merinos probably because it was too matte and to me looked flat.  In any case, if I would get a midi Soulmate again, I would have the center compartment removed.
Midi Selene in River Blue vachetta sounds lovely!! Can't wait for you to get your order!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Sure, happy to share my opinion.
> 
> Full size Selene is too big for my daily needs. I have it in Tuscania now and like it for the light weight, but the bag is huge. It won't get much use - travel only. Love the Midi Selene. Perfect daily size. Have tried it in nappa, africa, vachetta and pebbled. Prefer vachetta. Holds its shape and wears in perfectly. Also like it in nappa a lot. Just wasn't love in pebbled taupe or lead africa. The africas are just too shiny for me in a bag. I need to admire them from afar!
> 
> Full size Minerva in pebbled was just too big and heavy. Love Midi Minerva in tangerine nappa. Slouches a bit. Will order this style eventually in merinos and maybe tuscania. Just waiting for the right color.
> 
> Tried both Soulmate sizes. Found them to be tough to get in and out of. Tried large in nabuk and vachetta and midi in nappa. Simply stunning bags but not my thing. Full size is heavy. Straps need to be lengthened unless you have tiny shoulders.



Re the Africas. I actually have all the varieties, and went a bit off these as well, mainly because they are very shiny...
Until a bright cold evening .. snow everywhere.. and I had my Iced Berry Divina ( really a large bag, great for weekends and shopping!) Suddenly outside the supermarket a lady approached me and told me how wonderful the bag looked like with the reflections of the snow!! And she was right!! So now my Africa bags have become my snow bags! Lol .. 
'Unfortunately ' this means , I need some both lighter to carry and different colours in Divinas, but I believe this hard task I can manage!!


----------



## vink

Dark blue Verona Aura today.


----------



## shoecrazy

vink said:


> View attachment 3610357
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Aura today.



Thank you for the dark blue Verona photos! I ordered a dark blue Verona midi Minerva last week and have been second guessing my leather choice, so this is a great comfort.

I am thinking about my next bag already too. I want something in vachetta and am planning on either a midi Selene or an Angelica. I loved the old dark taupe and would have ordered that in a heartbeat, but am less enamored of the newer one (though it's still lovely and somewhat tempting). I love black vachetta as well because it's so saturated and lovely, but I already have too many black bags. Maybe I should just go for it and continue to sell off my other black bags.


----------



## msd_bags

shoecrazy said:


> Thank you for the dark blue Verona photos! I ordered a dark blue Verona midi Minerva last week and have been second guessing my leather choice, so this is a great comfort.
> 
> I am thinking about my next bag already too. I want something in vachetta and am planning on either a midi Selene or an Angelica. I loved the old dark taupe and would have ordered that in a heartbeat, but am less enamored of the newer one (though it's still lovely and somewhat tempting). I love black vachetta as well because it's so saturated and lovely, but I already have too many black bags. Maybe I should just go for it and continue to sell off my other black bags.


I really would like to see your bag!!  I hope they finish your order soon!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> When I placed my order for my red midi Minerva, I was not intending to replace the pearl grey one.  But when I got the red, plus with the bag challenge we were doing in the other thread, my perspective changed.  It had something to do with the leather (and weight).  Just like Luv, pebbled doesn't work for me really, although I must say I like my mini Zhoe in pebbled leather.  So far I've let go of bags in Nut Brown, Light Grey and Navy pebbled.
> 
> Verona really is in my radar and in fact I recently asked Colette for availability.  I'm just a bit scared that I will have the same feeling as with pebbled since I've not seen it irl?  I love your dark blue and I've been imagining it in a midi Minerva.  I only hesitate because I already have my dark blue SL tote.
> 
> I don't have a Diva, but I also think nappa will work.  It will be a soft bag, but not slouchy.  Can you maybe ask for the right amount of padding so it won't slouch for sure? One word though on nappa.  So I got my midi Minerva recently in Red Cherry nappa.  But when in came, I felt it was much closer to Candy Red.  I have swatches from before.  It's okay as it's a beautiful red anyway.  But the leather felt different than my dark grey nappa (on my midi Selene).  I think the red is thinner/not as soft now.  So maybe it was from a later batch of leathers.  I think I also read here some time ago that somebody compared a brown nappa  handle (of Soulmate?) from before to something from later production.  She mentioned the leather was nicer in the earlier bag.
> 
> 
> Just want to chime in on the Soulmate.  I know it's a favorite also for a lot of ladies here.  But the midi did not work for me.  I felt the size was awkward on me (i'm almost 5'4" and wear US size 6).  I was scared to try to full size because of the weight.  My midi was in black merinos, and i didn't love merinos probably because it was too matte and to me looked flat.  In any case, if I would get a midi Soulmate again, I would have the center compartment removed.
> Midi Selene in River Blue vachetta sounds lovely!! Can't wait for you to get your order!



Thank you very much! Your suggestion on the padding is very much appreciate. [emoji4] This is quite my concern, too. I don't want it to slouch too much. As much I I love slouchy bags, I don't want my Diva to slouch. I even plan on getting a purse organizer to make it manageable. 

If you don't like pebble only because it's flat or heavy, I think you'll like Verona. Mine is saturated and light. It's actually quite bendable compare with Vacchetta. (I only have 2 leathers now. [emoji28]) 

I believe the leather from different batches do differ. The texture and color of my Dark Taupe Vacchetta Aura is different from TenKrats's. Also, I think there's a member here who got 2 Dark Taupe Vacchetta bags from different order that posted this finding here as well. At least, on the limited leather, consider the limited supply, this won't be a problem?


----------



## vink

shoecrazy said:


> Thank you for the dark blue Verona photos! I ordered a dark blue Verona midi Minerva last week and have been second guessing my leather choice, so this is a great comfort.
> 
> I am thinking about my next bag already too. I want something in vachetta and am planning on either a midi Selene or an Angelica. I loved the old dark taupe and would have ordered that in a heartbeat, but am less enamored of the newer one (though it's still lovely and somewhat tempting). I love black vachetta as well because it's so saturated and lovely, but I already have too many black bags. Maybe I should just go for it and continue to sell off my other black bags.



Please share your bag here when you get it. I'm sure it'll be a beauty. [emoji4] 

I have a latter batch of Dark Taupe. [emoji4] It is different from the first one. I'm not sure I like it this much when I got it, but the more I use it, the more I love it. The leather is totally smooth and the color is like the color of Ovaltine, a true Taupe and it's very versatile. It has a great combination of brown and gray. It's not eye catching, but it matches everything. If you're looking for something very basic and easy to wear, it will work very well. [emoji6]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ladies, regarding the Verona Midi Minervas, I discussed this very topic with Colette yesterday. She said she thinks Verona will make a lovely MM. I was trying to compare Verona to Merinos, and she said they will both be slouchy, but Verona is thicker so it will be more "chewy." Merinos is thin and will puddle. I found that to be helpful so I'm passing it along. For whatever reason, the word "chewy" really helped me to visualize how Verona will work in an MM. 

The dark blue Verona will be stunning in MM!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You'll love the river midi selene. Did you get with silver like mkpurselover or gold like me?.



I got the regular Midi Selene (no exterior zips), silver hw and dark gray interior. Vachetta bags are expensive enough and heavy enough on their own, so I generally don't do too much customization/additions, etc. I will be really excited to receive this one and am glad to get the River Vachetta while still available.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Ladies, regarding the Verona Midi Minervas, I discussed this very topic with Colette yesterday. She said she thinks Verona will make a lovely MM. I was trying to compare Verona to Merinos, and she said they will both be slouchy, but Verona is thicker so it will be more "chewy." Merinos is thin and will puddle. I found that to be helpful so I'm passing it along. For whatever reason, the word "chewy" really helped me to visualize how Verona will work in an MM.
> 
> The dark blue Verona will be stunning in MM!


Tempting me even more!! Why is there no sale now?!!


----------



## mleleigh

My one and only MM bag is a dark brown vachetta Daphne with a custom exterior back pocket. I ordered it last June and have been carrying it as my everyday bag since  The leather is aging beautifully. This was my most expensive handbag purchase to date, so I'm getting the most out of it!

Structured satchels are my favorite type of handbag. After carrying it for this amount of time, I've found that I love the Daphne but find it just a little bit cumbersome to access the inside contents due to its height and the constricted opening on the sides (as someone else pointed out). I wish it had more built-in interior organization, like a divider. I'm definitely going to check out that bag shaper  Etsy shop! 

I've been eying the Angelica, but I prefer a top zip over the whole bag for security. I've debated ordering one with a top zip added, but I'm not sure if the recessed zipper would annoy me. I also though it would be interesting to have an additional zippered compartment on the side of the included central one, but leaving one side open... reminiscent of the Coach Borough from a few seasons ago.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I always thought MM stood for Marco Massaccesi, meaning any massaccesi bag. But luv refers to midi minerva as mm and now I wonder if I'm the only one using the acronym for any of his bags....whoops!

Good call on no back pocket, luv. It adds so much extra leather, which is a big price to pay in vachetta in weight.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and luv about the midi selene holding its shape in vachetta, I was told nappa and verona can be given stiffer backing to achieve a similar effect. I am waiting for a chocolate verona midi selene with extra backing right now and expect it to stand up and hold its shape almost as well as my vachetta one does, but I'm not terribly worried about it because I have a custom ordered bag shaper organizer in exactly the same marine color as the lining i usually get.
> Just since we were on that topic I thought I would chime in on my thoughts on the loveliness of midi selene standing up and holding its shape in vachetta and the solutions I've come to about being able to branch out to at least two styles of lighter weight leather and get the same effect. If there was a medium beige nappa I would go for that next. But with my awesome bag shaper from etsy I might even go for one in the floppiest leathers like merinos or tuscania and not worry about it. I've put my bag shaper into bags that are as floppy as an empty pillowcase and they stand up perfectly. I'm in love with my midi selene sized bag shaper! Wish it fit into my midi angel without getting crushed, but it goes beautifully into my Arianna and midi divina as well although those bags don't really need a shaper. But nice for organization.
> It was $38 on etsy, I think the name of the store is senoma bag shapers or something,



What size shaper did you get that works in the selene midi?  I found them on etsy.. Just wondered which one.    I never even considred a return of a custom bag 
either...


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I always thought MM stood for Marco Massaccesi, meaning any massaccesi bag. But luv refers to midi minerva as mm and now I wonder if I'm the only one using the acronym for any of his bags....whoops!
> 
> Good call on no back pocket, luv. It adds so much extra leather, which is a big price to pay in vachetta in weight.



I'm just being lazy so I don't have to type out Midi Minerva all the time...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://www.etsy.com/transaction/1246779865
I ordered custom, and specified in the notes the same width and depth as selene minus half an inch. Height 7".
Turquoise, one of the many choices, is exactly the color of the marine lining material!


----------



## anabg

I just sent an invite to the FB group.  If admins would be kind enough to accept me.  Thank you.


----------



## thedseer

mleleigh said:


> My one and only MM bag is a dark brown vachetta Daphne with a custom exterior back pocket. I ordered it last June and have been carrying it as my everyday bag since  The leather is aging beautifully. This was my most expensive handbag purchase to date, so I'm getting the most out of it!
> 
> Structured satchels are my favorite type of handbag. After carrying it for this amount of time, I've found that I love the Daphne but find it just a little bit cumbersome to access the inside contents due to its height and the constricted opening on the sides (as someone else pointed out). I wish it had more built-in interior organization, like a divider. I'm definitely going to check out that bag shaper  Etsy shop!
> 
> I've been eying the Angelica, but I prefer a top zip over the whole bag for security. I've debated ordering one with a top zip added, but I'm not sure if the recessed zipper would annoy me. I also though it would be interesting to have an additional zippered compartment on the side of the included central one, but leaving one side open... reminiscent of the Coach Borough from a few seasons ago.


I would love to see a picture of your Daphne.


----------



## shoecrazy

anabg said:


> I just sent an invite to the FB group.  If admins would be kind enough to accept me.  Thank you.



Done!


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I always thought MM stood for Marco Massaccesi, meaning any massaccesi bag. But luv refers to midi minerva as mm and now I wonder if I'm the only one using the acronym for any of his bags....whoops!
> 
> Good call on no back pocket, luv. It adds so much extra leather, which is a big price to pay in vachetta in weight.



Nope....MM is short for Massaccesi....Colette called the midi minerva Minnie and that is what I call it too.


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> My one and only MM bag is a dark brown vachetta Daphne with a custom exterior back pocket. I ordered it last June and have been carrying it as my everyday bag since  The leather is aging beautifully. This was my most expensive handbag purchase to date, so I'm getting the most out of it!
> 
> Structured satchels are my favorite type of handbag. After carrying it for this amount of time, I've found that I love the Daphne but find it just a little bit cumbersome to access the inside contents due to its height and the constricted opening on the sides (as someone else pointed out). I wish it had more built-in interior organization, like a divider. I'm definitely going to check out that bag shaper  Etsy shop!
> 
> I've been eying the Angelica, but I prefer a top zip over the whole bag for security. I've debated ordering one with a top zip added, but I'm not sure if the recessed zipper would annoy me. I also though it would be interesting to have an additional zippered compartment on the side of the included central one, but leaving one side open... reminiscent of the Coach Borough from a few seasons ago.



I would love love love to see a picture of your lovely bag now after being carried so long! I adore well broken in bag pictures!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> I got the regular Midi Selene (no exterior zips), silver hw and dark gray interior. Vachetta bags are expensive enough and heavy enough on their own, so I generally don't do too much customization/additions, etc. I will be really excited to receive this one and am glad to get the River Vachetta while still available.



Will be beautiful!!!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> PSA ladies...Colette advised me today that MM is no longer accepting returns due to the custom nature of the bags. Exchanges only. New terms posted on the web site. I tried to post a link but couldn't get it to work. See the web site for details. Return info is in legal section. I'm glad they're proactively telling folks when orders are placed. I appreciate the notification when a policy changes. Great customer service.
> 
> BTW, ended up ordering a River Midi Selene! Merinos Midi Minerva will have to wait.



Thanks for passing it on, though it would never cross my mind either. I love how Colette and Marco both want to be sure to explain any ploicy changes with their customers!


----------



## anabg

shoecrazy said:


> Done!


Thank you!!


----------



## mleleigh

thedseer said:


> I would love to see a picture of your Daphne.





Odebdo said:


> I would love love love to see a picture of your lovely bag now after being carried so long! I adore well broken in bag pictures!



Just snapped a few pics


----------



## Juliemvis

Does anyone remember when the summer collection was released last year please X


----------



## pbnjam

anitalilac said:


> I have the Diva on my wishlist, can you tell more why it did not work for you? The hardware shape would definitely affect my decision.
> I had to return the Original Star back pack because the straps is square shape and it is at the bottom of the straps, so it kept on digging into my back ribs, somewhere below the bra straps . I returned it and Marco redid a brand new one by putting a circle buckle and angled the top where the straps are attached, it surely made a difference.
> I'm saving for either a Zhoe Legend with an Aura Front Closure( no clue whether its possible) or a Diva.
> Down th line:
> Zipped Midi Selene
> Arianna


I just didn't like the tassel. That was the biggest reason. Love the merino leather and color that I chose. The problem was that since I carried the bag as a crossbody 90% of the time and I walk a lot, the tassel kept flopping around. So I found myself tucking the tassel into the bag all the time. It really isn't that bad when worn as a shoulder bag. I also didn't like how the tassel hung low close to the bottom of the bag. And as for the hardware, the part that connects the bag to the shorter shoulder strap is rectangular. I just think the way the long adjustable strap connects to the rectangular part is odd because it will hang off one corner of the rectangle vs in the middle of the rectangle. I don't have the bag with me anymore so it's hard to explain. But I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## thedseer

mleleigh said:


> Just snapped a few pics
> View attachment 3610665
> 
> View attachment 3610667


Love it - thanks for posting!


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> I just didn't like the tassel. That was the biggest reason. Love the merino leather and color that I chose. The problem was that since I carried the bag as a crossbody 90% of the time and I walk a lot, the tassel kept flopping around. So I found myself tucking the tassel into the bag all the time. It really isn't that bad when worn as a shoulder bag. I also didn't like how the tassel hung low close to the bottom of the bag. And as for the hardware, the part that connects the bag to the shorter shoulder strap is rectangular. I just think the way the long adjustable strap connects to the rectangular part is odd because it will hang off one corner of the rectangle vs in the middle of the rectangle. I don't have the bag with me anymore so it's hard to explain. But I hope you get what I mean.


I agree that the tassels are long. I don't have a Diva but I have a Star and I think it's comparable. I liked the promo pictures when they were first released but Marco ended up lengthening the tassels to allow better access to the bag. I got mine shortened a bit, but only as much as he recommended to still allow good access to the bag. I think if I was going to do it again, I'd ask for the actual tassel portion to be smaller or just a tie closure.


----------



## Ludmilla

mleleigh said:


> Just snapped a few pics
> View attachment 3610665
> 
> View attachment 3610667


Just lovely! I wish vachetta were not so heavy.


----------



## msd_bags

With me today is my Selene midi in dark grey nappa, with top zip closure. Inside is a Samorga organizer fit for an LV Speedy 25. I think height is about 5 inches or so.  If you look at the right side of the picture, the leather waves after the height of the organizer. But it doesn't leave a mark or indentation since the leather is thick, chewy and pliable.  This is almost a year old.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks for the photo! I'm glad my organizer goes up to 7" or so, about as high as it can be so that it can still zip close. I actually ordered it 9" high but had to cut it down because selene midi magnet closure wouldn't work with it up that high and getting into the snap itself. I cut it down with kitchen shears to 7" and it's now perfect to seem like it comes all the way up but I can still close the bag easily. 
The satchel that's in totally thin and puddly leather I love using it in stands almost as stiff all the way to the top of its 13" height as if it was a structured satchel!
Such magic and the felt is so lightweight.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Just snapped a few pics
> View attachment 3610665
> 
> View attachment 3610667


Great photos!
Daphne looks fantastic in vachetta.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Everything looks great in vachetta!
That dark brown and also the cuoio and mahogany are on my radar. But I want another bag in river, while its still available! Waiting for the spring summer styles....!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks for the photo! I'm glad my organizer goes up to 7" or so, about as high as it can be so that it can still zip close. I actually ordered it 9" high but had to cut it down because selene midi magnet closure wouldn't work with it up that high and getting into the snap itself. I cut it down with kitchen shears to 7" and it's now perfect to seem like it comes all the way up but I can still close the bag easily.
> The satchel that's in totally thin and puddly leather I love using it in stands almost as stiff all the way to the top of its 13" height as if it was a structured satchel!
> Such magic and the felt is so lightweight.


I re-read the part where you said you cut it!! Lol! I have another organizer, by Purse Bling, that is 7.5" high and it is also wider.  I haven't tried it in this bag yet.  that organizer has top zip closure, not sure if it will fit.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You'll love the river midi selene. Did you get with silver like mkpurselover or gold like me?
> 
> Honestly it never crossed my mind to return a custom made bag and not communicate what the issue or issues were and exchange it for one free of whatever problems you had with the first one. I mean they custom make bags they don't just send out stock. I would feel like a poop head if I custom ordered a bag and sent it back for no good reason & received a full refund. And I would assume that their policies would protect them from such silly buyers remorse. I think it is awesome that they work with anyone after a bag has been carried. I always consider the bag while still stuffed with tissue and inspect it for any issues I know I might have and that my order was executed correctly, etc, and then the second I move my stuff in and start to carry it out into the world I consider the deal done, and short of gross flaws or quality issues that may come up (meaning the bag starts to disintegrate in some way) I will not expect them to take the bag back ever again. Meaning I email Colette within 15 minutes of opening the package (and the bag going back into the box) and let her know we have a potential exchange issue due to a mistake, or then I never contact her about it.
> Put another way, I don't send them my three hundred bucks or thereabouts unless I never want to see the money again and only want to increase my MM collection by one and if the first bag sent is not going to work I only think in terms of exchanging, not in terms of getting that cash back. I mean there really is not an excuse to not be willing to exchange since they can customize so extensively to make you up a pretty unique bag that solves whatever bag idiosyncrasies you have!
> 
> That being said Marco has been firm on no aura lock hardware on any other style, I've begged to have that pretty lock put on any other bag in any other way but nope. Aura is just too small for me to be useful.


I just read this after sending an email asking whether it is possible to have an Aura Front Clasp on a Zhoe Legend. I wanted to bling it up! 
Oh well, thanks for asking and letting us know, I was thinking : 
Zhoe Legend, With Aura front clasp , River Vachetta and lilac lining , Gold Hw  just like your selene midi.


----------



## anitalilac

pbnjam said:


> I just didn't like the tassel. That was the biggest reason. Love the merino leather and color that I chose. The problem was that since I carried the bag as a crossbody 90% of the time and I walk a lot, the tassel kept flopping around. So I found myself tucking the tassel into the bag all the time. It really isn't that bad when worn as a shoulder bag. I also didn't like how the tassel hung low close to the bottom of the bag. And as for the hardware, the part that connects the bag to the shorter shoulder strap is rectangular. I just think the way the long adjustable strap connects to the rectangular part is odd because it will hang off one corner of the rectangle vs in the middle of the rectangle. I don't have the bag with me anymore so it's hard to explain. But I hope you get what I mean.


Yes, I know what you meant about the square hardware. Thanks for your input.


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> I just read this after sending an email asking whether it is possible to have an Aura Front Clasp on a Zhoe Legend. I wanted to bling it up!
> Oh well, thanks for asking and letting us know, I was thinking :
> Zhoe Legend, With Aura front clasp , River Vachetta and lilac lining , Gold Hw  just like your selene midi.


Made me sad about the clasp as well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm totally sad about it as well but furla does make a very similar bag at a similar price point, but in many different sizes, the metropolis. If Marco doesn't add the pretty hardware to any other bags I may have to consider getting a furla metropolis. I would rather give my money to massaccesi but I really love the lock and want it on a bag this spring but not the aura. Either phoebe size (woc/mini bag)or angelica size (medium bag that can be carried two different ways) ) but I don't do small purse.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> I just read this after sending an email asking whether it is possible to have an Aura Front Clasp on a Zhoe Legend. I wanted to bling it up!
> Oh well, thanks for asking and letting us know, I was thinking :
> Zhoe Legend, With Aura front clasp , River Vachetta and lilac lining , Gold Hw  just like your selene midi.



That bag actually sounds very pretty to me. I just want to let you know. [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> With me today is my Selene midi in dark grey nappa, with top zip closure. Inside is a Samorga organizer fit for an LV Speedy 25. I think height is about 5 inches or so.  If you look at the right side of the picture, the leather waves after the height of the organizer. But it doesn't leave a mark or indentation since the leather is thick, chewy and pliable.  This is almost a year old.
> View attachment 3611056



Still looks brand new! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

mleleigh said:


> Just snapped a few pics
> View attachment 3610665
> 
> View attachment 3610667



This bag is amazing - still looks new even though it's starting to slouch a bit, which I like. I had forgotten that you added a back pocket. I still love that option on this style.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Good call on no back pocket, luv. It adds so much extra leather, which is a big price to pay in vachetta in weight.



Yep. Not worth it since vachetta is not light to begin with. I make this style work using some pouches to organize. I can't deal with bag organizers.


----------



## shoecrazy

I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?


----------



## thedseer

shoecrazy said:


> I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?


I think that would look great!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Black vachetta is so gorgeous in its inky saturation, you are right! I'm a gold hardware girl so I have no opinion other than it is not so much worth it to get the light gunmetal upgrade because it looks so much like the silver hardware.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

shoecrazy said:


> I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?


I have a black bag with dark gunmetal hardware. I love the look of it!


----------



## mleleigh

shoecrazy said:


> I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?



Black vachetta with dark gunmetal would be such a cool look - especially on a Selene Zip Midi that showcases more of the hardware.


----------



## shoecrazy

Does midi selene zip weigh much more than midi selene? I'm a little concerned about weight, though this is a tempting combination...


----------



## thedseer

Juliemvis said:


> Does anyone remember when the summer collection was released last year please X


3/30


----------



## Odebdo

shoecrazy said:


> Does midi selene zip weigh much more than midi selene? I'm a little concerned about weight, though this is a tempting combination...



I wish I could answer. I have both the regular and zip models, but in different leathers. So not helpful. I do have a zip Selene in rust vachetta and I did not find it heavy, but I also knew I would never choose it for a day out and about carrying my bag ALL day, if that makes sense. A day where I am in and out of the car, to work etc, quick run to the store it was fine.


----------



## Odebdo

My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!

I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!

Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748



Belated happy birthday!!! 

And the leather really look good! I love it, too!


----------



## vink

I seriously want a Tuscania, but I don't know what I should order it in. Aura is the best bag for me now, but I don't think that it'd look good with Tuscania. The bag is structured so maybe it didn't showcase the slouchiness enough? The wrinkle will only make it look like a beat-up bag? 

What do you think?


----------



## msd_bags

I never cared for the Tuscania leathers before.  But seeing more of it now, I'm beginning to get really interested...

Belated Happy Birthday Odebdo!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> I wish I could answer. I have both the regular and zip models, but in different leathers. So not helpful. I do have a zip Selene in rust vachetta and I did not find it heavy, but I also knew I would never choose it for a day out and about carrying my bag ALL day, if that makes sense. A day where I am in and out of the car, to work etc, quick run to the store it was fine.


Oh Odebdo, how I lust after your Zipped Selene in Rust...please share more of her In action..


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I seriously want a Tuscania, but I don't know what I should order it in. Aura is the best bag for me now, but I don't think that it'd look good with Tuscania. The bag is structured so maybe it didn't showcase the slouchiness enough? The wrinkle will only make it look like a beat-up bag?
> 
> What do you think?


I prefer smooth leather for structure bags, and like you I am wanting a Diva in Napa but none of the colors appeal to me at the moment..so I just wait for the right one!


----------



## leechiyong

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?



I am into contrast at the moment, so I'd do silver or lt gunmetal.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Does midi selene zip weigh much more than midi selene? I'm a little concerned about weight, though this is a tempting combination...



I have both and I don't think the difference is that noticeable in the vachetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748



Wow! Now I'm sorry I didn't get in on this! Amazing! And happy birthday!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I just sold the only black tote I had plus 3 other black bags, so I'm now thinking about a midi selene in black vachetta because it's just so gorgeous in its inky saturation. I can't decide on hardware though--it's between silver, light gunmetal, and dark gunmetal. Would dark gunmetal on this bag make it too boring?



Now I'm rethinking...dark gunmetal could be really cool in a black vachetta midi zip selene...


----------



## shoecrazy

Ha! And here you had me convinced I should just go for a plain midi selene with silver hardware. I just can't make up my mind. I keep going back to this photo to try to make a decision: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/467318898816951720/


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748



I got the same combination for my Penelope Messenger!  It's gorgeous!  Love your pictures.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748


Gorgeous! And happy birthday!


Tankgirl said:


> I got the same combination for my Penelope Messenger!  It's gorgeous!  Love your pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3611880


Love it!


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748


Happy birthday to you!! What a gorgeous gift-to-self - I think the pop of color in the lining is wonderful on this style.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You guys know I've been hanging on a thread not ordering a biscotti bag. That is my favorite shade of beige which is about my favorite neutral for a bag. 
Argggggghh! Want one! How can I wait to see the new styles?? I could just go for the midi divina, but then again I do need to at least wait the rest of this week to hear about a job I've been interviewing for a few times and might get. I would maybe need a full divina for it!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You guys know I've been hanging on a thread not ordering a biscotti bag. That is my favorite shade of beige which is about my favorite neutral for a bag.
> Argggggghh! Want one! How can I wait to see the new styles?? I could just go for the midi divina, but then again I do need to at least wait the rest of this week to hear about a job I've been interviewing for a few times and might get. I would maybe need a full divina for it!



Keep hanging it there. You'll know the result and you'll know what's best for you soon.  

I'm waiting, too. [emoji16]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I was absolutely not interested in the biscotti before, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tankgirl said:


> I got the same combination for my Penelope Messenger!  It's gorgeous!  Love your pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3611880


Would you say this picture is true to the real color? It's very pretty, enjoy!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Ha! And here you had me convinced I should just go for a plain midi selene with silver hardware. I just can't make up my mind. I keep going back to this photo to try to make a decision: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/467318898816951720/



This one is so pretty! I have both the zip and non-zip version in Vachetta and prefer the non-zip. But I do like them both. The zip version does add some edge and visual interest for sure.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> I got the same combination for my Penelope Messenger!  It's gorgeous!  Love your pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3611880



Great minds Tank....your picture captures "our" bag wonderfully! Mine is packed up to go today!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Great minds Tank....your picture captures "our" bag wonderfully! Mine is packed up to go today!



You know what I'm now considering, Odebdo?  A full Selene in this Biscotti Tuscania with marine lining (of course).  God help me -- I hope I don't pull the trigger.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so tempted to get a selene midi zip in it! Kind of want to wait for the new styles to come out in a month or so though.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my gosh... Love biscotti.    I went w the Blue in The group bespoke.   She is a perfect truly perfect blue jeans color!  


But biscotti will be trouble because I am thinkng  it would be perfect in selene midi.


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Would you say this picture is true to the real color? It's very pretty, enjoy!



Yes.  The lining, however, does appear slightly green; it is not -- it's a pure marine blue.


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> My Biscotti Tosciana Penelope Messenger from the group bespoke arrived today!! Fitting since my birthday was yesterday. But this is my first look at this new leather and I hate to say I love it!!! Well...my wallet hates me to say it!
> 
> I am also SUPER pleased I decided on an upgraded lining since we had the decreased group price...marine lining looks fabulous!!
> 
> Bad indoor evening pictures but I wanted to share!
> 
> View attachment 3611746
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611747
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611748


Wow, such a lovely colour!! A bit like Tan matte??? I do like you re lining.. lol ... I think it is fun with a pop of colour !! Congrats


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh... Love biscotti.    I went w the Blue in The group bespoke.   She is a perfect truly perfect blue jeans color!
> 
> 
> But biscotti will be trouble because I am thinkng  it would be perfect in selene midi.
> 
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612248



Congrats , my bagtwin , yes it is a fab blue!! And I can only assure you the Tuscania is perfect in the Selene midi!! Absolutely just perfect


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> I got the same combination for my Penelope Messenger!  It's gorgeous!  Love your pictures.
> 
> View attachment 3611880


Another gorgeous Pennie!!! Big congrats!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I wear dark denim alot. Do you ladies think color transfer would be a problem with a biscotti penny messenger?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wear dark denim alot. Do you ladies think color transfer would be a problem with a biscotti penny messenger?




Yes I think it could be a problem.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh... Love biscotti.    I went w the Blue in The group bespoke.   She is a perfect truly perfect blue jeans color!
> 
> 
> But biscotti will be trouble because I am thinkng  it would be perfect in selene midi.
> 
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612248



Love the blue too!


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> You know what I'm now considering, Odebdo?  A full Selene in this Biscotti Tuscania with marine lining (of course).  God help me -- I hope I don't pull the trigger.



I want another bigger bad in this too...Selene could work....Maybe another bespoke?



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so tempted to get a selene midi zip in it! Kind of want to wait for the new styles to come out in a month or so though.



Maybe another bespoke group?  



Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh... Love biscotti.    I went w the Blue in The group bespoke.   She is a perfect truly perfect blue jeans color!
> 
> 
> But biscotti will be trouble because I am thinkng  it would be perfect in selene midi.
> 
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612247
> View attachment 3612248



It WOULD be perfect...there are several thinking this....



bonniekir said:


> Wow, such a lovely colour!! A bit like Tan matte??? I do like you re lining.. lol ... I think it is fun with a pop of colour !! Congrats



I never got tan matte....so I am SO happy as THIS is what I envisioned it being....I may need a second bag in it!


----------



## Odebdo

So just putting the feelers out....would anyone be interested in a biscotti Selene (midi / zip) bespoke?  There were 4-5 saying they were thinking about it?  If interest is real, I can ask Colette if Marco would allow one?  I love getting a group discount!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I want another bigger bad in this too...Selene could work....Maybe another bespoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe another bespoke group?
> 
> 
> 
> It WOULD be perfect...there are several thinking this....
> 
> 
> 
> I never got tan matte....so I am SO happy as THIS is what I envisioned it being....I may need a second bag in it!



Colette just suggested a Tuscania bespoke!  What do you think?  A Selene bespoke (any size, midi or full, zip or not; lining color upgrades at usual extra cost)?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Colette just suggested a Tuscania bespoke!  What do you think?  A Selene bespoke (any size, midi or full, zip or not; lining color upgrades at usual extra cost)?



I would be in for this.....So that makes me and you....2 out of 8 needed?


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I would be in for this.....So that makes me and you....2 out of 8 needed?



Yes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Three, if I could do zip/midi.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Three, if I could do zip/midi.



Normally we can do either size and zip or not as part of a group bespoke...would just need to be the same style...

Since there are 3 of us, I will put an email into Colette to get details on what would be allowed / or not.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Would any other modifications be possible other than lining color? Hmmmmm. But I am in if it is a go. I just can't resist, this was the swatch I fell for from the new limited leathers, but I was just worried it would be too distressed in a bag. But it's not. It's perfect.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Would any other modifications be possible other than lining color? Hmmmmm. But I am in if it is a go. I just can't resist, this was the swatch I fell for from the new limited leathers, but I was just worried it would be too distressed in a bag. But it's not. It's perfect.



Colette is going to post details a bit later as she gets a chance, but this would be a go....either size Selene, zip or no, regular gold or silver hardware, and standard lining, would be 15% off list price.  We could do modifications, like special lining, added exterior pocket, but these add on would be full price since they would be on an individual basis.  Not sure what other modifications you would want, but I would imagine they would do them, just at full price for that modification, but with the bag still discounted.


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> Colette is going to post details a bit later as she gets a chance, but this would be a go....either size Selene, zip or no, regular gold or silver hardware, and standard lining, would be 15% off list price.  We could do modifications, like special lining, added exterior pocket, but these add on would be full price since they would be on an individual basis.  Not sure what other modifications you would want, but I would imagine they would do them, just at full price for that modification, but with the bag still discounted.



Ooh!  Decisions, decisions!  I do so love my midi zip Selene, and it would be fab to have one in Whiskey Tuscania, but once I add in a messenger strap and top zip (non-negotiables, imho) and a lining (just because!) at full price, I'm not so sure.  I love the edginess of the zip version.  Do you think that the leather makes up for that if I go for the simpler version? What are the discount prices for this bespoke?


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Would any other modifications be possible other than lining color? Hmmmmm. But I am in if it is a go. I just can't resist, this was the swatch I fell for from the new limited leathers, but I was just worried it would be too distressed in a bag. But it's not. It's perfect.



I plan to request the following modifications: marine lining and lobster key clip.


----------



## Odebdo

musicmom said:


> Ooh!  Decisions, decisions!  I do so love my midi zip Selene, and it would be fab to have one in Whiskey Tuscania, but once I add in a messenger strap and top zip (non-negotiables, imho) and a lining (just because!) at full price, I'm not so sure.  I love the edginess of the zip version.  Do you think that the leather makes up for that if I go for the simpler version? What are the discount prices for this bespoke?



I "believe" it is 15% off the list price + any modifications at full price. To me, the group bespoke makes it easier for me to modify and still have the bag come in close to a standard one.

As far as color, cannot help, but I can say biscotti is gorgeous, but I have not seen whiskey.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Lol...  I'm in trouble...  But i really like the biscotti amd selene midi.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh i am probably in...  I'll see if posted on FB


----------



## Odebdo

Here is the Facebook post and surprise!! They extended it to biscotti OR Bordeaux Toscania!!! 

See details below as posted by Colette on Facebook!


Massaccesi girls are excited at the possibility of a group bespoke!  If you have not joined our group bespokes before we cordially invite you, they are a blast!!!  Details and pictures of the leathers (on different styles) are below:

Style choice: Selene, Selene Zip, Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi

Minimum of orders needed: 8

Leather: Choice of either Biscotti or Bordeaux Tuscania

Price (15% off regular price):  Selene: 259 euro, Selene Zip: 293 euro, Selene Midi: 233 euro, Selene Zip Midi: 267 euro

Complimentary hardware choice: Light Gold or Silver

Complimentary lining choice: MM Signature Dark Grey or Silver

All upgrades such as those listed below are a possibility with this group bespoke (at regular price):

Light or Dark Gunmetal Hardware: 25 euro

Zipper top closure: 30 euro

Addition of exterior back open slip pocket: 40 euro

Addition of exterior back zipper pocket: 50 euro

Add 3 inches to strap drop:  15 euro

Addition of messenger strap: 30 euro

Wide version messenger strap:  15 euro

Any of our upgraded lining choices: 20 euro

Those with confirmed interest may email colette@marcomassaccesi.it  Once we reach 8 confirmed orders, I will inform everyone who expressed interest that the group is a go!

(Shipping fees apply – no returns or exchanges)

Thank you!!!


----------



## vink

Wow! Anyone have an idea on the Selene strap drop? Is it comfortable without having to add the drop? I have huge arms. [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> So just putting the feelers out....would anyone be interested in a biscotti Selene (midi / zip) bespoke?  There were 4-5 saying they were thinking about it?  If interest is real, I can ask Colette if Marco would allow one?  I love getting a group discount!



Yes! I'd do a midi in Biscotti or Cobblestone.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Here is the Facebook post and surprise!! They extended it to biscotti OR Bordeaux Toscania!!!
> 
> See details below as posted by Colette on Facebook!
> 
> 
> Massaccesi girls are excited at the possibility of a group bespoke!  If you have not joined our group bespokes before we cordially invite you, they are a blast!!!  Details and pictures of the leathers (on different styles) are below:
> 
> Style choice: Selene, Selene Zip, Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi
> 
> Minimum of orders needed: 8
> 
> Leather: Choice of either Biscotti or Bordeaux Tuscania
> 
> Price (15% off regular price):  Selene: 259 euro, Selene Zip: 293 euro, Selene Midi: 233 euro, Selene Zip Midi: 267 euro
> 
> Complimentary hardware choice: Light Gold or Silver
> 
> Complimentary lining choice: MM Signature Dark Grey or Silver
> 
> All upgrades such as those listed below are a possibility with this group bespoke (at regular price):
> 
> Light or Dark Gunmetal Hardware: 25 euro
> 
> Zipper top closure: 30 euro
> 
> Addition of exterior back open slip pocket: 40 euro
> 
> Addition of exterior back zipper pocket: 50 euro
> 
> Add 3 inches to strap drop:  15 euro
> 
> Addition of messenger strap: 30 euro
> 
> Wide version messenger strap:  15 euro
> 
> Any of our upgraded lining choices: 20 euro
> 
> Those with confirmed interest may email colette@marcomassaccesi.it  Once we reach 8 confirmed orders, I will inform everyone who expressed interest that the group is a go!
> 
> (Shipping fees apply – no returns or exchanges)
> 
> Thank you!!!



Exciting! I emailed my order! Hope it goes!


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> Wow! Anyone have an idea on the Selene strap drop? Is it comfortable without having to add the drop? I have huge arms. [emoji28]



Regular Selene or midi? I can do both on my shoulder so I think it is at least 8" or 9" and I am not tiny at all.

I was curious so according to the website, the full size is almost a 10" drop (it says 9.8") and the midi says 9" drop.


----------



## pdxhb

Tankgirl said:


> Colette just suggested a Tuscania bespoke!  What do you think?  A Selene bespoke (any size, midi or full, zip or not; lining color upgrades at usual extra cost)?


I think i could be convinced.


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> I "believe" it is 15% off the list price + any modifications at full price. To me, the group bespoke makes it easier for me to modify and still have the bag come in close to a standard one.
> 
> As far as color, cannot help, but I can say biscotti is gorgeous, but I have not seen whiskey.



Dang! No Whiskey Tuscania for the bespoke!  I had fallen for Bonniekir's - see post 11188....


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Regular Selene or midi? I can do both on my shoulder so I think it is at least 8" or 9" and I am not tiny at all.
> 
> I was curious so according to the website, the full size is almost a 10" drop (it says 9.8") and the midi says 9" drop.



The midi zip. [emoji4]


----------



## coach943

LuvAllBags said:


> Exciting! I emailed my order! Hope it goes!



I emailed my order, too.  I hope there are enough others who do, too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm in with red lining. 
I just can't help it!

I know I keep showing you guys my river selene but man I'm in love with this dark blue leather and this is an eye catching style. Needed to show it off in the snow!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Odebdo, tankgirl, me, luv, coastal, pdxhb, coach943, and vink would make 8.  Pdxhb have you emailed yet? Vink have you decided?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and coastal, did you decide?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Aaaaand there's going to be another round of interviews on Friday. Argggggghh! I hate this! 
I thought I would know by this Friday one way or another.
This time on Skype with someone in another country, how do you dazzle someone on Skype?
Can they please offer me the job already so I can buy a gorgeous executive looking work bag? (I'm thinking Athena in black nappa? Any other suggestions?)

It's down to two people at this point and I'm losing my mind at the extended month long interview process! Bah!


----------



## dcooney4

Good luck with your new bags. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Odebdo, tankgirl, me, luv, coastal, pdxhb, coach943, and vink would make 8.  Pdxhb have you emailed yet? Vink have you decided?


I haven't - for some reason I am still a little on the fence. Currently am blaming the Port Merinos swatch that is yelling at me...but I think it's also because Selene wasn't on the top of my list for a next purchase.
Ahhh, discipline! I promise to get off the fence by the time I am done with a round of morning meetings - if I don't take the plunge I am confident that someone else will.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Aaaaand there's going to be another round of interviews on Friday. Argggggghh! I hate this!
> I thought I would know by this Friday one way or another.
> This time on Skype with someone in another country, how do you dazzle someone on Skype?
> Can they please offer me the job already so I can buy a gorgeous executive looking work bag? (I'm thinking Athena in black nappa? Any other suggestions?)
> 
> It's down to two people at this point and I'm losing my mind at the extended month long interview process! Bah!


Holy moly!
I applaud you sticking with this process - and keep crossing fingers you land the job!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks!


We are 5 on the bespoke. I have mixed feelings about wanting it to be a go because I'm waiting on a verona selene already and I should pace myself!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and coastal, did you decide?



I'm thinkng...  I like the biscotti.  But then I really like your river blue vachetta.  And i get confused.  If only my money tree was bearing fruit!


----------



## VanBod1525

I sold three bags. I like the biscotti but I decided to order a Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra with dark gunmetal hardware instead. I have several Selenes and a Selene Midi already.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I sold three bags. I like the biscotti but I decided to order a Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra with dark gunmetal hardware instead. I have several Selenes and a Selene Midi already.


Oh...Bordeaux and dark gunmetal will be a fantastic combination.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm in with red lining.
> I just can't help it!
> 
> I know I keep showing you guys my river selene but man I'm in love with this dark blue leather and this is an eye catching style. Needed to show it off in the snow!
> 
> View attachment 3612938
> View attachment 3612939


Thank you for posting more pics of this bag.  That river blue vachetta is lovely.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> I sold three bags. I like the biscotti but I decided to order a Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra with dark gunmetal hardware instead. I have several Selenes and a Selene Midi already.


Ooh, I would love to see how a Cassandra in Tuscania would look like!

HBG - your River Blue vachetta is beautiful!!!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Odebdo, tankgirl, me, luv, coastal, pdxhb, coach943, and vink would make 8.  Pdxhb have you emailed yet? Vink have you decided?



I'm still on the fence. If I order, it'd be Selene midi zip. But I don't use tote that much or often. I prefer crossbody bag that can close. But I don't think I'd like the shape of Selene with longer strap added. So, it'd definitely be only a tote for me. And I prefer the look of the standard Selene 's opening so, no secure zipper top. This is hard. I like the look of the bag.


----------



## thedseer

Per Facebook, the order is a go but will stay often until Friday. I'm super tempted, but I think I prefer the other tuscania colors, and I still want to see the new styles before placing another order (since I try to only order 1-2 times per year).


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Aaaaand there's going to be another round of interviews on Friday. Argggggghh! I hate this!
> I thought I would know by this Friday one way or another.
> This time on Skype with someone in another country, how do you dazzle someone on Skype?
> Can they please offer me the job already so I can buy a gorgeous executive looking work bag? (I'm thinking Athena in black nappa? Any other suggestions?)
> 
> It's down to two people at this point and I'm losing my mind at the extended month long interview process! Bah!



Good luck!! I think Athena or Midi Divina are the most professional styles. Or full size Divina if you need a really big bag. Nappa is a great choice for a work bag. It's polished for an office environment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm glad the group bespoke is a go! I ordered the biscotti in a midi selene with silver hardware. It will be a great casual bag in this color.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Per Facebook, the order is a go but will stay often until Friday. I'm super tempted, but I think I prefer the other tuscania colors, and I still want to see the new styles before placing another order (since I try to only order 1-2 times per year).


I give you kudos for your admirable restraint!

I'm considering giving up green tea and handbag purchases for Lent.


----------



## tenKrat

@thedseer, I should strive for your goal of 1-2 handbag purchases per year!  I have the bags I "need" for all of life's occasions. Indulging once or twice a year is a smart goal.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> I give you kudos for your admirable restraint!
> 
> I'm considering giving up green tea and handbag purchases for Lent.





tenKrat said:


> @thedseer, I should strive for your goal of 1-2 handbag purchases per year!  I have the bags I "need" for all of life's occasions. Indulging once or twice a year is a smart goal.


Thanks! It is not easy but I have high hopes for the spring/summer collection. Hopefully tuscania will still be available.

I should clarify that I often purchase more than one or two bags a year, but I've kept to 1-2 Massaccesi orders per year. Last year, I purchased two Massaccesi bags and a BV bag. Trying to also clear out bags that I don't use to make room.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> I should clarify that I often purchase more than one or two bags a year, but I've kept to 1-2 Massaccesi orders per year. Last year, I *purchased two Massaccesi bags and a BV bag. *Trying to also clear out bags that I don't use to make room.


Just three bags?!  That is impressive. My DH would want me to be like you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm totally off the rails with purchasing. This is nuts! I'm getting biscotti tuscania selene midi zip with gold hardware and red lining (the more drastic the contrast with the leather the better and a bold neon color is my preference so I think I will love this!) and I know I would regret it if I didn't, the biscotti has been calling my name for over a month. And it's not going to be available forever and I've been Lusting for a bag in that shade of beige for a very very long time. Unfortunately I love that shade so much that I will also want one in a smooth nappa like look as well for a less edgy more elegant looking bag, so I'm hoping that new leathers from MM bring the same shade in nappa or merinos. 

I'm also ready to try a midi minerva (and order a bag shaper to fill out the base and reduce floppy black hole syndrome.)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love to hear from Athena owners. Review please?


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm totally off the rails with purchasing. This is nuts! I'm getting biscotti tuscania selene midi zip with gold hardware and red lining (the more drastic the contrast with the leather the better and a bold neon color is my preference so I think I will love this!) and I know I would regret it if I didn't, the biscotti has been calling my name for over a month. And it's not going to be available forever and I've been Lusting for a bag in that shade of beige for a very very long time. Unfortunately I love that shade so much that I will also want one in a smooth nappa like look as well for a less edgy more elegant looking bag, so I'm hoping that new leathers from MM bring the same shade in nappa or merinos.
> 
> I'm also ready to try a midi minerva (and order a bag shaper to fill out the base and reduce floppy black hole syndrome.)



I am with you on the strong lining color - cannot wait to see this selection! It sounds gorgeous!

One of my first MM bags was/is a Midi Minerva. Even though it's got slouch to it, I find it to be less of a black hole than the soulmate. I use the smaller MM bag organizer, and that does the trick - so my guess is that your usual light weight bag shaper would be great for the style.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love to hear from Athena owners. Review please?


Athena was too big for me. After carrying her for a few hours while out and about, she would feel particularly heavy since she's a handheld bag.

I think she would serve better as a stylish alternative to a typical briefcase---maybe? But I don't know if a laptop and file folders would fit because I carried her as an everyday bag. She was beautiful but too heavy. I donated my Athena to Dress for Success, where I hope she will be more appreciated by someone who really needs her.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I thought since there was discussion about selene modifications  I would attach a long strap to my cincher clips and show mod shots of wearing the midi selene crossbody. The base is deep so it's a bit boxy to be on your hip but sometimes you just need hands free on some stretch of time in your day and it is awesome to have that option. I didn't order a biscotti midi selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap but I ordered the chocolate verona one that way.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am thinking maybe the Arianna is the best work bag if I get the job , maybe in gray verona. Dark grey will be my most common outfit color and medium grey is a great color to not show dirt in crappy weather. Or maybe dark grey merinos. Grey verona owners, is the color uniform or rather variegated? I love a variegated leather.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love to hear from Athena owners. Review please?


It's a professional but chic looking bag. I just never tried putting papers and a laptop in there.  If I recall correctly, the nappa I had (with extra long strap) weighed 2.2 lbs.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks for that! Weight is such a factor!


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> I give you kudos for your admirable restraint!
> 
> I'm considering giving up green tea and handbag purchases for Lent.


The tea I could give up  but not the bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Just three bags?!  That is impressive. My DH would want me to be like you.



Same!


----------



## LuvAllBags

LuvAllBags said:


> I'm glad the group bespoke is a go! I ordered the biscotti in a midi selene with silver hardware. It will be a great casual bag in this color.



I went back and asked Colette to have dark blue lining added to my order. This pretty biscotti color needs some contrast.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Just three bags?!  That is impressive. My DH would want me to be like you.


Thanks! Actually I just remembered a fourth (a Lotuff). There was a fifth that I didn't keep. I'm trying to have a smaller number of bags than I've had in the past, so I try to space out my purchases. Massaccesi has been my favorite recently, so by ordering less often I save on shipping...All the promotions and new leathers can be hard to resist though. 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I thought since there was discussion about selene modifications  I would attach a long strap to my cincher clips and show mod shots of wearing the midi selene crossbody. The base is deep so it's a bit boxy to be on your hip but sometimes you just need hands free on some stretch of time in your day and it is awesome to have that option. I didn't order a biscotti midi selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap but I ordered the chocolate verona one that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614018
> View attachment 3614019


Thank you for these pictures! It looks great! My next Selene Midi will definitely have to have a crossbody strap. I think I would use it a lot more than I do now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I thought since there was discussion about selene modifications  I would attach a long strap to my cincher clips and show mod shots of wearing the midi selene crossbody. The base is deep so it's a bit boxy to be on your hip but sometimes you just need hands free on some stretch of time in your day and it is awesome to have that option. I didn't order a biscotti midi selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap but I ordered the chocolate verona one that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614018
> View attachment 3614019



I don't think it looks bulky at all (although I typically love bulky bags, so maybe my standards are different)! Thanks for sharing! Now I need to search the reference thread to check out the full size Selene and see if that would be too large as a crossbody. I'm thinking your midi looks like the perfect size!

First the Minerva, then the Demetra with the flat handles, then the slouchy Daphne, and now a crossbody Selene! So many options - but I'm waiting to see the spring styles before I make any decisions…


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> Thanks! Actually I just remembered a fourth (a Lotuff). There was a fifth that I didn't keep. I'm trying to have a smaller number of bags than I've had in the past, so I try to space out my purchases. Massaccesi has been my favorite recently, so by ordering less often I save on shipping...All the promotions and new leathers can be hard to resist though.
> 
> Thank you for these pictures! It looks great! My next Selene Midi will definitely have to have a crossbody strap. I think I would use it a lot more than I do now.



Ooh which Lotuff did you buy? I have two - a #9 satchel and a small tote. Their bags are awesome. Great veg tanned leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's today's bag: Sauro Tan Vachetta Midi Zip Selene. Gold hw. Standard options. Purchased from sample sale. First outing! 

First pic is no flash, second is with flash.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beautiful!!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Ooh which Lotuff did you buy? I have two - a #9 satchel and a small tote. Their bags are awesome. Great veg tanned leather.


I have a #9 in electric blue that I got during one of their special sales last April. I had been wanting to try a #9 for a while, and I adore the color. It's one of the few non-neutral bags I own. It's heavier than I normally like, but I love the sturdiness of it - seems like it'll last forever. I would consider a tote or crossbody down the road.


LuvAllBags said:


> Here's today's bag: Sauro Tan Vachetta Midi Zip Selene. Gold hw. Standard options. Purchased from sample sale. First outing!
> 
> First pic is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3614358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614361


Gorgeous! I live sauro tan vachetta.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I have a #9 in electric blue that I got during one of their special sales last April. I had been wanting to try a #9 for a while, and I adore the color. It's one of the few non-neutral bags I own. It's heavier than I normally like, but I love the sturdiness of it - seems like it'll last forever. I would consider a tote or crossbody down the road.
> 
> Gorgeous! I live sauro tan vachetta.



I loved that electric blue! Amazing choice! I have the green and got it during the fall photo samples sale. I really wanted Clay but green was the only sale color so I couldn't pass it up for the price. Luckily I really like green and can work with it in my wardrobe. It's heavy but worth it. Fun to find someone else who has one!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> I loved that electric blue! Amazing choice! I have the green and got it during the fall photo samples sale. I really wanted Clay but green was the only sale color so I couldn't pass it up for the price. Luckily I really like green and can work with it in my wardrobe. It's heavy but worth it. Fun to find someone else who has one!


The green is gorgeous! I love clay too.


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> Ooh!  Decisions, decisions!  I do so love my midi zip Selene, and it would be fab to have one in Whiskey Tuscania, but once I add in a messenger strap and top zip (non-negotiables, imho) and a lining (just because!) at full price, I'm not so sure.  I love the edginess of the zip version.  Do you think that the leather makes up for that if I go for the simpler version? What are the discount prices for this bespoke?


IMHO I think the leather is so stunning on its own that the plainer the bag meaning no zippers the better. The cleaner the look the more the leather is visible. If I were ordering I would not put on the zippers. Having said that you need to order what you feel you would like!!!! The leather is really gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm in with red lining.
> I just can't help it!
> 
> I know I keep showing you guys my river selene but man I'm in love with this dark blue leather and this is an eye catching style. Needed to show it off in the snow!
> 
> View attachment 3612938
> View attachment 3612939


Please keep showing it off it is so gorgeous I would also keep posting photos. We love seeing them.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> The tea I could give up  but not the bags.


Lol!  

Admittedly, giving up handbags will be a very real struggle---precisely why I'm going to do it. And, holy moly (!) it will be painful when the SS17 collection arrives. But I thrive on a rigorous challenge now and then. You all will keep me accountable.  And, you all better post pics of your new bags, or I'm going to hang out exclusively on the "shopping my own collection" thread.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I give you kudos for your admirable restraint!
> 
> I'm considering giving up green tea and handbag purchases for Lent.


Well I am glad it is only purchases and not sales!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm totally off the rails with purchasing. This is nuts! I'm getting biscotti tuscania selene midi zip with gold hardware and red lining (the more drastic the contrast with the leather the better and a bold neon color is my preference so I think I will love this!) and I know I would regret it if I didn't, the biscotti has been calling my name for over a month. And it's not going to be available forever and I've been Lusting for a bag in that shade of beige for a very very long time. Unfortunately I love that shade so much that I will also want one in a smooth nappa like look as well for a less edgy more elegant looking bag, so I'm hoping that new leathers from MM bring the same shade in nappa or merinos.
> 
> I'm also ready to try a midi minerva (and order a bag shaper to fill out the base and reduce floppy black hole syndrome.)


Excuse my ignorance but what is a bag shaper? I have a bag organizer but not a bag shaper. Interested to know what it is.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's today's bag: Sauro Tan Vachetta Midi Zip Selene. Gold hw. Standard options. Purchased from sample sale. First outing!
> 
> First pic is no flash, second is with flash.
> 
> View attachment 3614358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614361


Wow that is gorgeous. Which is the more accurate color without the flash or with the flash?


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Just three bags?!  That is impressive. My DH would want me to be like you.



 Lol, 3 bags in one day. I've sold 7 in total since I started my purge. I still have 5 to go. Hubby is pretty mellow about the bags until I tell him that his model cars are taking up too much space and he reminds me how much cupboard space they take up. That being said, he does surprise me with the bags he likes. I dragged out my fuschia scheen Love Me Midi and was considering selling it and he was "no, you can't sell that one. I like that colour, you have to keep that one". Medium purple matte, jade merinos, ochre nubuck and the BE metallics that I still have (blue and pewter crash) are also on his list of "nice" bags.  He definitely likes colour and a little bit of bling. He doesn't care for my more neutral bags at all.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a bag shaper? I have a bag organizer but not a bag shaper. Interested to know what it is.



Senamonbagorganizer on etsy is where I got mine. It's felt and gives an unstructured bag a more solid base and it stands up better. If it is the right size to totally fill out the base of the bag.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Lol, 3 bags in one day. I've sold 7 in total since I started my purge. I still have 5 to go. Hubby is pretty mellow about the bags until I tell him that his model cars are taking up too much space and he reminds me how much cupboard space they take up. That being said, he does surprise me with the bags he likes. I dragged out my fuschia scheen Love Me Midi and was considering selling it and he was "no, you can't sell that one. I like that colour, you have to keep that one". Medium purple matte, jade merinos, ochre nubuck and the BE metallics that I still have (blue and pewter crash) are also on his list of "nice" bags.  He definitely likes colour and a little bit of bling. He doesn't care for my more neutral bags at all.


Most of the bags that I let go were BEs, all were about 8-9 years old and large bags. Bags with a lot of hardware, too. I don't need all those large bags anymore, and I no longer like so much hardware on my bags. So, they went to a local women's charity. It made more sense to donate them than to go through the hassle of selling and mailing them.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I dragged out my *fuschia scheen Love Me Midi *and was considering selling it


I had one, too, but the full size. So huge!  But at the time, it functioned as a dual diaper bag/personal handbag. I shake my head in wonder that I carried these large bags All. The.  Time.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. Which is the more accurate color without the flash or with the flash?



The bottom photo, which is with flash, is more accurate for color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tomorrow I'll carry Dark Taupe Vachetta Midi Selene and will post a pic.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Lol, 3 bags in one day. I've sold 7 in total since I started my purge. I still have 5 to go. Hubby is pretty mellow about the bags until I tell him that his model cars are taking up too much space and he reminds me how much cupboard space they take up. That being said, he does surprise me with the bags he likes. I dragged out my fuschia scheen Love Me Midi and was considering selling it and he was "no, you can't sell that one. I like that colour, you have to keep that one". Medium purple matte, jade merinos, ochre nubuck and the BE metallics that I still have (blue and pewter crash) are also on his list of "nice" bags.  He definitely likes colour and a little bit of bling. He doesn't care for my more neutral bags at all.


Wow 7 that is great. I am impressed and still 5 to go. Selling 12 bags yikes that is quite a lot of selling to accomplish that. I have sold all the bags I want to get rid of mostly all my BE's. The rest I love they are all MM bags and the only one I did not like because of the color on me was the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate  gorgeous leather and color just not a good color for me. I gave it to my friend for her birthday she loved it. All my other MM bags I love and because of your great spreadsheet tip I am rotating and using all my MM bags.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Senamonbagorganizer on etsy is where I got mine. It's felt and gives an unstructured bag a more solid base and it stands up better. If it is the right size to totally fill out the base of the bag.


Thank you for that tip. I will look into it.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Wow 7 that is great. I am impressed and still 5 to go. Selling 12 bags yikes that is quite a lot of selling to accomplish that. I have sold all the bags I want to get rid of mostly all my BE's. The rest I love they are all MM bags and the only one I did not like because of the color on me was the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate  gorgeous leather and color just not a good color for me. I gave it to my friend for her birthday she loved it. All my other MM bags I love and because of your great spreadsheet tip I am rotating and using all my MM bags.



An MM spreadsheet!  What a great idea.  I have a Tiffany spreadsheet, and it's been very useful.  I think I'll follow your lead and create an MM one.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok. Ladies.. Spreadsheet!  I [emoji173]️the passion.  I cant even track my biz expenses.


----------



## ajamy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am thinking maybe the Arianna is the best work bag if I get the job , maybe in gray verona. Dark grey will be my most common outfit color and medium grey is a great color to not show dirt in crappy weather. Or maybe dark grey merinos. Grey verona owners, is the color uniform or rather variegated? I love a variegated leather.


The grey verona is fairly uniform, however it is a good neutral that looks good against lots of other colours.   It is very textured.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Thank you for that tip. I will look into it.





Mine is exactly the marine color. It's squished into a bag without enough depth to let the shaper expand completely but it still works. I also use it in my angelica which is way wider, but I stick my mittens or hat into the side space to fill it and then it's perfect. In other words, get the bag shaper to fill exactly your bag you most want to give structure to and it will also work great in other bags that are not wildly different in width and depth. Thirty eight dollars well spent for a custom order.

My third Skype interview went great, a million compliments at the end so I think I got this! Will find out next week and then celebrate with a new briefcase-esque handbag! Maybe Arianna in grey Verona or black vachetta. I could imagine carrying documents and laptop around an office and to a customer meeting in that, although the long strap kind of superfluous. Athena, maybe,  if it is wide enough to swallow a laptop.....or maybe Miss M in black vachetta! Or rua angelica with zip closure.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Most of the bags that I let go were BEs, all were about 8-9 years old and large bags. Bags with a lot of hardware, too. I don't need all those large bags anymore, and I no longer like so much hardware on my bags. So, they went to a local women's charity. It made more sense to donate them than to go through the hassle of selling and mailing them.


tenKrat, I'm with you on the hardware. I tended to go for the midi sizes of BE bags but even some of those could be heavy. I sold a Barcelona to make way for the Minerva Midi I bought in rust vachetta. The MM is not the lightest bag but compared to the Barcelona it is. I have a dark grey matte TMA full size - this was my holy grail bag style and leather and I got it unused from a TPFer.  The leather is gorgeous but the bag is big. I should list it because I would probably reach more for a grey merinos in a style with less hardware. I find the Selene and Angel to be super light in comparison.


----------



## VanBod1525

Tankgirl said:


> An MM spreadsheet!  What a great idea.  I have a Tiffany spreadsheet, and it's been very useful.  I think I'll follow your lead and create an MM one.


Yes, I have a spreadsheet. All the styles are grouped by colour, and days worn and the date of wear are also tracked. So for the last 2 weeks I have had my Fuschia Love Me Midi out. I rotate on a Saturday morning so my bag for the next two weeks is going to be my Plum Pebbled Selene. This really helps me to rotate the bags but it also shows me what I wear the most. If by the end of the year, a bag has not been used, I really have a good think about why that is. What's putting me off? Then I evaluate and it goes if its too heavy/too big/was not the love that I thought it was going to be but I paid money for it, damnit. I'm ok with a bag not getting used as much as some others, but it must be worn.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I weighed all my bags. Here are my MMs:
Angel midi in blue Africa: 1lb10oz, (718g)
Arianna in athene 2lb4oz (1026g) (it's the huge rolled handles! )
River vachetta Selene midi zip with back slip pocket (1071g) 2lb6oz -surely would be under a kg with no back pocket. 
Black vachetta Midi divina, 3lb2oz (1408g)---my heaviest bag! I had selene handles and zhoe messenger strap though. I so love inky black vachetta though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hope my incoming Verona selene midi will be under a kilo, or even better, under two pounds! But I got extra hardware and messenger strap, so.....


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ok, I rescind my statement that my Selene Midi and Selene Midi Zip in Vachetta weigh the same. Dark Taupe Selene Midi is definitely lighter. Not sure whether it's just the zippers or if Sauro Tan is also heavier than Dark Taupe. I suspect it may be a bit thicker and heavier. 

Here is Dark Taupe Midi Selene with silver hw. Customized with no cinching strap. Definitely my most beautiful MM and now that I am carrying it I really think it's the one I would keep if I had to give up all the others. The leather is stunning and unique. It's comfy to carry. It holds the right amount for most days as long as no laptop's involved. I can't wait for the leather to develop some character as it wears in. It should gain a lovely patina [emoji173]. 

First pic is most color accurate, as it's natural light. Third pic and close-up are with flash and show the ever so slight mauve undertone only visible in certain lighting. I don't see the mauve to the naked eye most of the time. It looks very stone gray with some brown to me. Perfect! Neutral but with visual interest. Not flat and boring.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3615162
> 
> Mine is exactly the marine color. It's squished into a bag without enough depth to let the shaper expand completely but it still works. I also use it in my angelica which is way wider, but I stick my mittens or hat into the side space to fill it and then it's perfect. In other words, get the bag shaper to fill exactly your bag you most want to give structure to and it will also work great in other bags that are not wildly different in width and depth. Thirty eight dollars well spent for a custom order.
> 
> My third Skype interview went great, a million compliments at the end so I think I got this! Will find out next week and then celebrate with a new briefcase-esque handbag! Maybe Arianna in grey Verona or black vachetta. I could imagine carrying documents and laptop around an office and to a customer meeting in that, although the long strap kind of superfluous. Athena, maybe,  if it is wide enough to swallow a laptop.....or maybe Miss M in black vachetta! Or rua angelica with zip closure.


Thank you for this it looks great. Custom orders for that price that is really reasonable. I am pleased to hear your skype interview went well. So much fun planning what bag will work for your hopefully soon to be new job. I am waiting to hear what you finally decide to go with relative to an MM bag I know this depends on the job. I know what you are doing through because I interviewed for a part time Project Mgr contract job three weeks ago. I finally heard that I got the job last Thursday and started my first contract on Friday. This was my first week of part time work. I love the job work from home 16 to 20 hours a week and the best part I work when it suits me. Sometimes a bit in the morning before I play tennis then maybe a little in the afternoon and then some at night. Just perfect as I fit work in around what I have planned. I retired a year ago but decided I wanted to work part time to fund some travel and perhaps an MM bag or two.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok, I rescind my statement that my Selene Midi and Selene Midi Zip in Vachetta weigh the same. Dark Taupe Selene Midi is definitely lighter. Not sure whether it's just the zippers or if Sauro Tan is also heavier than Dark Taupe. I suspect it may be a bit thicker and heavier.
> 
> Here is Dark Taupe Midi Selene with silver hw. Customized with no cinching strap. Definitely my most beautiful MM and now that I am carrying it I really think it's the one I would keep if I had to give up all the others. The leather is stunning and unique. It's comfy to carry. It holds the right amount for most days as long as no laptop's involved. I can't wait for the leather to develop some character as it wears in. It should gain a lovely patina [emoji173].
> 
> First pic is most color accurate, as it's natural light. Third pic and close-up are with flash and show the ever so slight mauve undertone only visible in certain lighting. I don't see the mauve to the naked eye most of the time. It looks very stone gray with some brown to me. Perfect! Neutral but with visual interest. Not flat and boring.
> 
> View attachment 3615255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615258



Gorgeous bag I love the leather it is such a lovely color of dark taupe. Beautiful!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Been a busy week, and then a car accident took out a utility pole right by my house so we had no power for all of last night and a good part of today...

The good news was I paid for my tosciana biscotti bespoke so YaY!


----------



## clu0984

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok, I rescind my statement that my Selene Midi and Selene Midi Zip in Vachetta weigh the same. Dark Taupe Selene Midi is definitely lighter. Not sure whether it's just the zippers or if Sauro Tan is also heavier than Dark Taupe. I suspect it may be a bit thicker and heavier.
> 
> Here is Dark Taupe Midi Selene with silver hw. Customized with no cinching strap. Definitely my most beautiful MM and now that I am carrying it I really think it's the one I would keep if I had to give up all the others. The leather is stunning and unique. It's comfy to carry. It holds the right amount for most days as long as no laptop's involved. I can't wait for the leather to develop some character as it wears in. It should gain a lovely patina [emoji173].
> 
> First pic is most color accurate, as it's natural light. Third pic and close-up are with flash and show the ever so slight mauve undertone only visible in certain lighting. I don't see the mauve to the naked eye most of the time. It looks very stone gray with some brown to me. Perfect! Neutral but with visual interest. Not flat and boring.
> 
> View attachment 3615255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615258



I really love this color,  chameleon like


----------



## tenKrat

@LuvAllBags, the dark taupe vachetta is one of my favorite MM leathers, too. My other fave is the rust  vachetta.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Thank you for this it looks great. Custom orders for that price that is really reasonable. I am pleased to hear your skype interview went well. So much fun planning what bag will work for your hopefully soon to be new job. I am waiting to hear what you finally decide to go with relative to an MM bag I know this depends on the job. I know what you are doing through because I interviewed for a part time Project Mgr contract job three weeks ago. I finally heard that I got the job last Thursday and started my first contract on Friday. This was my first week of part time work. I love the job work from home 16 to 20 hours a week and the best part I work when it suits me. Sometimes a bit in the morning before I play tennis then maybe a little in the afternoon and then some at night. Just perfect as I fit work in around what I have planned. I retired a year ago but decided I wanted to work part time to fund some travel and perhaps an MM bag or two.



Sounds like you have the perfect semi retired life!!

I don't know how I will be able to wait to hear about this job for several more days but I really think i got it. The territory manager for this part of the world who interviewed me in round 2 added me to his LinkedIn contacts 40 minutes after my third round Skype interview with HR manager, so exactly enough time to discuss the likelihood of hiring me after that Skype interview ended. In what universe do they discuss me after my interview, and they decide thumbs down/resume in trash can/I'm history,  and then, big Boss rushes to find me on LinkedIn and adds me...? That would seem like an odd thing to do especially as we are in different countries, so unless I'll be working for him soon why connect on social media? I just take it as a very good sign that HR guy ended our interview with millions of gushy compliments, then 40 minutes later,  main boss for this part of the world adds me to his LinkedIn. I hope.
Although i do like being a grad student, and juggling finishing grad school with full time work and 4 kids might kill me.

Anyways, I keep going back and forth on what a good business manager bag would be, to carry to work while wearing pretty formal business attire and to bring materials to meet with clients. I think Arianna&Rua angelica would be nice in grey verona and Miss M & Athena in a merinos would be good except I don't know how wide the opening is, and if everything would fit in the opening. I love my midi Divina satchel but I think the opening is just not wide enough to be an all purpose work bag. I worry miss m and Athena would have the same issue with the zippered opening limiting what can get in there. At least the huge gaping mouths of Arianna and rua angelica will swallow everything for sure. I wish I had gotten Arianna in a more neutral color after all, and ordered a more casual purse in celeste athene.  miss M in celeste athene would have been really nice with a bit less rigid edges/softer backing, or then just an angelica, or a midi minerva. 

But anyway yeah I think Arianna&Rua angelica are the most likely work carryall bag that could be dressy/conservative enough for this job in, say, black vachetta or grey verona . 

Or then divina in dark grey merinos with selene handles to add a bit of interest.

How will I ever wait several days to hear???!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Ok, I rescind my statement that my Selene Midi and Selene Midi Zip in Vachetta weigh the same. Dark Taupe Selene Midi is definitely lighter. Not sure whether it's just the zippers or if Sauro Tan is also heavier than Dark Taupe. I suspect it may be a bit thicker and heavier.
> 
> Here is Dark Taupe Midi Selene with silver hw. Customized with no cinching strap. Definitely my most beautiful MM and now that I am carrying it I really think it's the one I would keep if I had to give up all the others. The leather is stunning and unique. It's comfy to carry. It holds the right amount for most days as long as no laptop's involved. I can't wait for the leather to develop some character as it wears in. It should gain a lovely patina [emoji173].
> 
> First pic is most color accurate, as it's natural light. Third pic and close-up are with flash and show the ever so slight mauve undertone only visible in certain lighting. I don't see the mauve to the naked eye most of the time. It looks very stone gray with some brown to me. Perfect! Neutral but with visual interest. Not flat and boring.
> 
> View attachment 3615255
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615256
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615257
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615258


The leather on yours is completely different then the leather on mine. Have you had them for a while ?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sounds like you have the perfect semi retired life!!
> 
> I don't know how I will be able to wait to hear about this job for several more days but I really think i got it. The territory manager for this part of the world who interviewed me in round 2 added me to his LinkedIn contacts 40 minutes after my third round Skype interview with HR manager, so exactly enough time to discuss the likelihood of hiring me after that Skype interview ended. In what universe do they discuss me after my interview, and they decide thumbs down/resume in trash can/I'm history,  and then, big Boss rushes to find me on LinkedIn and adds me...? That would seem like an odd thing to do especially as we are in different countries, so unless I'll be working for him soon why connect on social media? I just take it as a very good sign that HR guy ended our interview with millions of gushy compliments, then 40 minutes later,  main boss for this part of the world adds me to his LinkedIn. I hope.
> Although i do like being a grad student, and juggling finishing grad school with full time work and 4 kids might kill me.
> 
> Anyways, I keep going back and forth on what a good business manager bag would be, to carry to work while wearing pretty formal business attire and to bring materials to meet with clients. I think Arianna&Rua angelica would be nice in grey verona and Miss M & Athena in a merinos would be good except I don't know how wide the opening is, and if everything would fit in the opening. I love my midi Divina satchel but I think the opening is just not wide enough to be an all purpose work bag. I worry miss m and Athena would have the same issue with the zippered opening limiting what can get in there. At least the huge gaping mouths of Arianna and rua angelica will swallow everything for sure. I wish I had gotten Arianna in a more neutral color after all, and ordered a more casual purse in celeste athene.  miss M in celeste athene would have been really nice with a bit less rigid edges/softer backing, or then just an angelica, or a midi minerva.
> 
> But anyway yeah I think Arianna&Rua angelica are the most likely work carryall bag that could be dressy/conservative enough for this job in, say, black vachetta or grey verona .
> 
> Or then divina in dark grey merinos with selene handles to add a bit of interest.
> 
> How will I ever wait several days to hear???!


Sending you good vibes!! Waiting is such a pain.
Do you intend for your work bag to be your only bag or would you consider bringing 2 bags?  One your ladies' bag, and the other the document/laptop bap.  There may be days when you don't need a lot. I'm still on a search too for a lightweight and pretty document/laptop bag.  I will not need it often as I am really office based and I rarely bring home the laptop/docs.  There are just days when I need to go to meetings at other offices.  I used to think a structured bag will work for this, but now I'm thinking if a Longchamp Cuir in large might work.  I have a medium and it's a bit small for the stuff I need to put in there.  But from among the MM bags, I agree that the Arianna (shoulder carry) or the Rua Angelica may have the best fit for you.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sounds like you have the perfect semi retired life!!
> 
> I don't know how I will be able to wait to hear about this job for several more days but I really think i got it. The territory manager for this part of the world who interviewed me in round 2 added me to his LinkedIn contacts 40 minutes after my third round Skype interview with HR manager, so exactly enough time to discuss the likelihood of hiring me after that Skype interview ended. In what universe do they discuss me after my interview, and they decide thumbs down/resume in trash can/I'm history,  and then, big Boss rushes to find me on LinkedIn and adds me...? That would seem like an odd thing to do especially as we are in different countries, so unless I'll be working for him soon why connect on social media? I just take it as a very good sign that HR guy ended our interview with millions of gushy compliments, then 40 minutes later,  main boss for this part of the world adds me to his LinkedIn. I hope.
> Although i do like being a grad student, and juggling finishing grad school with full time work and 4 kids might kill me.
> 
> Anyways, I keep going back and forth on what a good business manager bag would be, to carry to work while wearing pretty formal business attire and to bring materials to meet with clients. I think Arianna&Rua angelica would be nice in grey verona and Miss M & Athena in a merinos would be good except I don't know how wide the opening is, and if everything would fit in the opening. I love my midi Divina satchel but I think the opening is just not wide enough to be an all purpose work bag. I worry miss m and Athena would have the same issue with the zippered opening limiting what can get in there. At least the huge gaping mouths of Arianna and rua angelica will swallow everything for sure. I wish I had gotten Arianna in a more neutral color after all, and ordered a more casual purse in celeste athene.  miss M in celeste athene would have been really nice with a bit less rigid edges/softer backing, or then just an angelica, or a midi minerva.
> 
> But anyway yeah I think Arianna&Rua angelica are the most likely work carryall bag that could be dressy/conservative enough for this job in, say, black vachetta or grey verona .
> 
> Or then divina in dark grey merinos with selene handles to add a bit of interest.
> 
> How will I ever wait several days to hear???!



One thing regarding the Verona, I've been using my dark blue Verona for over a week and I have to say that if you want to keep your bag structured with Verona leather in mind, ask for heavy backings. I notice from the flap that as much as it's hard wearing and light, it's easy to lose the shape so, I'm not sure if it's the best leather for structured bag, unless you add some aid on that issue. But it's a lovely leather. I'm sure you'll love it. [emoji4]

I hope you get the job! [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> One thing regarding the Verona, I've been using my dark blue Verona for over a week and I have to say that if you want to keep your bag structured with Verona leather in mind, ask for heavy backings. I notice from the flap that as much as it's hard wearing and light, it's easy to lose the shape so, I'm not sure if it's the best leather for structured bag, unless you add some aid on that issue. But it's a lovely leather. I'm sure you'll love it. [emoji4]
> 
> I hope you get the job! [emoji4]


Good Luck on Job... I ended up caving on the Selene Midi Bespoke.  Biscotti..  Fuchsia Lining and Back pocket.   HPG you are the one who has convinced me to get off the traditional lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> The leather on yours is completely different then the leather on mine. Have you had them for a while ?



I think you have the dark brown and I have the dark taupe. Different colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Been a busy week, and then a car accident took out a utility pole right by my house so we had no power for all of last night and a good part of today...
> 
> The good news was I paid for my tosciana biscotti bespoke so YaY!



Ugh!! What a pain. Hope all your freezer food wasn't ruined. We miss you around here during tax season! We're all so excited for the group bespoke bags to arrive! Can't wait to see everyone's variations. Sounds like we all chose different lining colors. And you are unknowingly a mega-enabler...[emoji41]...I am getting a merinos Minnie in Terra Cotta because of you! I keep looking at your Terra Cotta trifecta and I caved today. I'm really looking forward to it. I made some adjustments based on my past Minnie experiences.


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Ugh!! What a pain. Hope all your freezer food wasn't ruined. We miss you around here during tax season! We're all so excited for the group bespoke bags to arrive! Can't wait to see everyone's variations. Sounds like we all chose different lining colors. And you are unknowingly a mega-enabler...[emoji41]...I am getting a merinos Minnie in Terra Cotta because of you! I keep looking at your Terra Cotta trifecta and I caved today. I'm really looking forward to it. I made some adjustments based on my past Minnie experiences.



Can't wait to see your terra cotta midi Minerva! I'm impatiently awaiting my blue Verona one.

And Odebdo we do miss you during tax season! Hoping it's not too too crazy right now.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you have the dark brown and I have the dark taupe. Different colors.



There were two dark taupe vachetta batches. I have bags in both. The second batch is a smoother leather and has a slight sheen. I posted pictures of my regular Selene in the original dark taupe and my Midi Minerva in the new dark taupe in a previous post. Both are beautiful, just a slight variation in leather texture. The original leather seems to be a little thicker and with no sheen so the color seems just a little lighter with ever so slight variation.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Can't wait to see your terra cotta midi Minerva! I'm impatiently awaiting my blue Verona one.



A Blue Verona Minnie will be stunning. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> There were two dark taupe vachetta batches. I have bags in both. The second batch is a smoother leather and has a slight sheen. I posted pictures of my regular Selene in the original dark taupe and my Midi Minerva in the new dark taupe in a previous post. Both are beautiful, just a slight variation in leather texture. The original leather seems to be a little thicker and with no sheen so the color seems just a little lighter with ever so slight variation.



Thanks for the detailed descriptions! Very helpful. I think dcooney's bag is actually dark brown vachetta, though. I could be wrong! 

How's your newer dark taupe version wearing in?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> One thing regarding the Verona, I've been using my dark blue Verona for over a week and I have to say that if you want to keep your bag structured with Verona leather in mind, ask for heavy backings. I notice from the flap that as much as it's hard wearing and light, it's easy to lose the shape so, I'm not sure if it's the best leather for structured bag, unless you add some aid on that issue. But it's a lovely leather. I'm sure you'll love it. [emoji4]
> 
> I hope you get the job! [emoji4]



I ordered a chocolate verona midi selene with extra backing so that it isn't totally unstructured and floppy. Let's see how I like the leather with that one when it arrives. Should be within the next week or so.

And thanks everyone who wished me well. Just a waiting game now.  But only a few days.

Msd I think you are on to something with the lightweight document laptop bag plus purse combo. I would get so bored if I had one do it all bag that I used every day. And no way can I see myself building up a collection of luggage sized bags. I can't get enthusiasm about a bag more than 11" high or 14" wide, (or god forbid both) it just falls totally out of purse/bag territory and into utilitarian/travel/equipment hauling look to my eyes and I go cold.

Maybe a laptop work bag in black nylon from tumi or similar,  and otherwise an angelica/angel midi sized purse. Petite but still roomy enough for all my personal things including ipad and water bottle and even a rolled up scarf and/or my mittens/hat. In that sense the purse has a bit more latitude in color/style right? If the 'briefcase' is black and conservative and is the piece you're handling in front of people and the purse is pretty much only being dealt with privately? Could you carry a selene midi zip if you are wearing a pants suit? Or is it too edgy? 

I think I'm counting my chickens before, well, you know....


----------



## coach943

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I ordered a chocolate verona midi selene with extra backing so that it isn't totally unstructured and floppy. Let's see how I like the leather with that one when it arrives. Should be within the next week or so.
> 
> And thanks everyone who wished me well. Just a waiting game now.  But only a few days.
> 
> Msd I think you are on to something with the lightweight document laptop bag plus purse combo. I would get so bored if I had one do it all bag that I used every day. And no way can I see myself building up a collection of luggage sized bags. I can't get enthusiasm about a bag more than 11" high or 14" wide, (or god forbid both) it just falls totally out of purse/bag territory and into utilitarian/travel/equipment hauling look to my eyes and I go cold.
> 
> Maybe a laptop work bag in black nylon from tumi or similar,  and otherwise an angelica/angel midi sized purse. Petite but still roomy enough for all my personal things including ipad and water bottle and even a rolled up scarf and/or my mittens/hat. In that sense the purse has a bit more latitude in color/style right? If the 'briefcase' is black and conservative and is the piece you're handling in front of people and the purse is pretty much only being dealt with privately? Could you carry a selene midi zip if you are wearing a pants suit? Or is it too edgy?
> 
> I think I'm counting my chickens before, well, you know....



Good luck with getting your new position!

I don't see any problems with wearing a Selene Midi Zip with a pants suit in a professional setting.  I'm a lawyer, where some judges complain about women wearing pant suits to court.  I wouldn't hesitate to wear the Selene Zip to meet with a client.  As long as it was a neutral black/brown/beige/gray color, I don't think I'd even hesitate to wear it to court either.

ETA: If you are looking for a black non-leather briefcase, I highly recommend looking at the ones from Land's End.  They aren't super-expensive.  The one I have is by far the best briefcase I've ever had.  The one I have is 11 or 12 years old, and it still looks brand new.  I've traveled extensively on business with it, carried heavy files, laptop, etc. in it and it doesn't phase it.  Land's End also guarantees it products forever, so if you do have an issue, they replace it for free at any time.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> ETA: If you are looking for a black non-leather briefcase, I highly recommend looking at the ones from Land's End.  They aren't super-expensive.  The one I have is by far the best briefcase I've ever had.  The one I have is 11 or 12 years old, and it still looks brand new.  I've traveled extensively on business with it, carried heavy files, laptop, etc. in it and it doesn't phase it.  Land's End also guarantees it products forever, so if you do have an issue, they replace it for free at any time.


I wholeheartedly vouch for Lands' End also!  I have a black one that I used for years. I preferred it over my black leather Coach briefcase because it's so durable. It carried all my papers, laptop, plus my lunch.


----------



## musicmom

I'm getting an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware, and had originally decided on the light grey lining.  But now, having seen all sorts of cool pictures from you all, I'm thinking of having a contrast lining instead. Any opinions about what color might work best?  I'm leaning toward Marine and Green, but maybe this classy bag needs only the simple light gray.  I'd love to hear from you, especially if you have a bag in Port Merinos or know these lining colors!


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> I'm getting an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware, and had originally decided on the light grey lining.  But now, having seen all sorts of cool pictures from you all, I'm thinking of having a contrast lining instead. Any opinions about what color might work best?  I'm leaning toward Marine and Green, but maybe this classy bag needs only the simple light gray.  I'd love to hear from you, especially if you have a bag in Port Merinos or know these lining colors!



For Port, I like pink.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pink[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> I'm getting an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware, and had originally decided on the light grey lining.  But now, having seen all sorts of cool pictures from you all, I'm thinking of having a contrast lining instead. Any opinions about what color might work best?  I'm leaning toward Marine and Green, but maybe this classy bag needs only the simple light gray.  I'd love to hear from you, especially if you have a bag in Port Merinos or know these lining colors!


I know I am conservative when it comes to linings but the port is such a rich classy looking leather. I would go with light grey lining so as not to detract from the leather. But that's just my personal opinion.


vink said:


> For Port, I like pink.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> For Port, I like pink.


Oh, hadn't thought of that!  Mmm... not quite the "pop" I had in mind.  The color doesn't make me smile....  I think THAT has to be a factor!  Thanks for the suggestion!  It helped in an unexpected way...


----------



## musicmom

djfmn said:


> I know I am conservative when it comes to linings but the port is such a rich classy looking leather. I would go with light grey lining so as not to detract from the leather. But that's just my personal opinion.


This was my original thought too, especially given the design of the Arianna.  I hope the bag isn't TOO classy for me!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sounds like you have the perfect semi retired life!!
> 
> I don't know how I will be able to wait to hear about this job for several more days but I really think i got it. The territory manager for this part of the world who interviewed me in round 2 added me to his LinkedIn contacts 40 minutes after my third round Skype interview with HR manager, so exactly enough time to discuss the likelihood of hiring me after that Skype interview ended. In what universe do they discuss me after my interview, and they decide thumbs down/resume in trash can/I'm history,  and then, big Boss rushes to find me on LinkedIn and adds me...? That would seem like an odd thing to do especially as we are in different countries, so unless I'll be working for him soon why connect on social media? I just take it as a very good sign that HR guy ended our interview with millions of gushy compliments, then 40 minutes later,  main boss for this part of the world adds me to his LinkedIn. I hope.
> Although i do like being a grad student, and juggling finishing grad school with full time work and 4 kids might kill me.
> 
> Anyways, I keep going back and forth on what a good business manager bag would be, to carry to work while wearing pretty formal business attire and to bring materials to meet with clients. I think Arianna&Rua angelica would be nice in grey verona and Miss M & Athena in a merinos would be good except I don't know how wide the opening is, and if everything would fit in the opening. I love my midi Divina satchel but I think the opening is just not wide enough to be an all purpose work bag. I worry miss m and Athena would have the same issue with the zippered opening limiting what can get in there. At least the huge gaping mouths of Arianna and rua angelica will swallow everything for sure. I wish I had gotten Arianna in a more neutral color after all, and ordered a more casual purse in celeste athene.  miss M in celeste athene would have been really nice with a bit less rigid edges/softer backing, or then just an angelica, or a midi minerva.
> 
> But anyway yeah I think Arianna&Rua angelica are the most likely work carryall bag that could be dressy/conservative enough for this job in, say, black vachetta or grey verona .
> 
> Or then divina in dark grey merinos with selene handles to add a bit of interest.
> 
> How will I ever wait several days to hear???!



Sounds like the interview was great! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.
Your work bag ideas sound wonderful. 
I've been using my River Blue Vachetta Arianna as a work bag - I have to go to numerous meetings off site, so schlepping my whole work array of computer, notebook, files, peripherals is necessary. The Pennie messenger is what I've added as a companion bag so that I can take a break and still have the essentials with me. The vachetta is heavy but so beautiful and tough, it lets me relax about all the hauling I do.


----------



## Odebdo

Hey guys!

Yea....tax season stinks....I am hopeful thus is my last one in full public practice. Pretty sure I am making a change after tax season! After 15 years, kind of ready to do something else and maybe have a bit more time at home these last 2 years before my twins go to school....we will see. 

@hopeless....fingers crossed the wait is short! Sounds like all went well!
@luv....terra cotta is a favorite of mine!!
@music....for port....I honestly think the grey looks best...navy would go well? 

Just checking in!


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> I'm getting an Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware, and had originally decided on the light grey lining.  But now, having seen all sorts of cool pictures from you all, I'm thinking of having a contrast lining instead. Any opinions about what color might work best?  I'm leaning toward Marine and Green, but maybe this classy bag needs only the simple light gray.  I'd love to hear from you, especially if you have a bag in Port Merinos or know these lining colors!


I think the silver or dark grey would look best as either would not detract from the beautiful, rich color of the port merinos. Oh, and a light grey would work, too. (Is there a light grey lining?)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think port would look best with the light blue lining.  Or sage.  They are pretty pastels and would be a lovely colorful contrast and no one who is not looking down into your bag would see or notice it, but it would be a little dose of color therapy for your eyes alone.  Go for it.  Just whichever makes you happier to look at, a pretty sage green or a lovely sky light blue.  I do not think the port would look fantastic with a really neon color, honestly, like orange or marine or anything along those lines.  My middle school colors were maroon and sky blue, and they always looked so classy, and the port plus the light blue MM lining fabric reminds me of this combination.  But the sage would look very classy with port as well.  My 2cents!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'll look into the lands end, but I think I'm getting wowed by the Tumi Erin briefcase.  Nylon with leather trim.  Here they are in regular and small size, depending on what size laptop is involved
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then I could have a smallish MM purse along with me, for my personal items, cosmetics pouch, wallet clutch, water bottle, maybe even a lunch, and scarf.  I think I could do that in an angel midi or angelica, and then all 'official stuff' in the briefcase.  I could leave behind the large purse of personals when I'm in professional mode, maybe just taking the wallet clutch with me and tucking it into the briefcase.  That way I get to rotate through favorite bags and not get bored, but always have the documents and laptop in an appropriate, meeting ready carrying case.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This lands end briefcase?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm currently enjoying many things about my Arianna, with my bag organizer inside which slightly shapes the bag to be deeper further up the height, rather than flattening out at the top extra wide part. Meaning it shapes up more depth by eating it from the excess top width and makes me like the shape more. Does that make sense? It's still over 16" wide at the top but I do love how easy I can see everything at a glance and grab anything. 




I think I may end up getting another Arianna! Even though I think rolled handles hurt and are a pointless weight hog. I am still in love with celeste athene leather and there is no denying it's easy to access your stuff in this bag!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'll look into the lands end, but I think I'm getting wowed by the Tumi Erin briefcase.  Nylon with leather trim.  Here they are in regular and small size, depending on what size laptop is involved.



This is what I do. My laptop is juuuust too big to fit in most of my favorite bags. I'm not going to reconstruct my bag tastes or collection around my work laptop, so I have gone to this method, though I really prefer to carry just one bag. I bought a Tumi nylon slim laptop case on ebay for a great price, and it's perfect. It fits my laptop and a few folders in the main compartment,  plus the charging cord and a few other items in the front pocket. It's black and simple, and very acceptable for all work situations. Then I carry whatever purse suits the day's activities. I am in a corporate office environment with a business casual dress code. I need bags that range from very dressy to casual, but I always need them to have some level of polish. No rugged, raw-looking styles for me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah I think it is just unreasonable to reconstruct my bag tastes around a job when it makes a lot of sense to have a laptop in a proper padded space that is meant for it, in a briefcase type item that is exactly the right look for going into meetings with clients, and leave my purse in the car (stuff wallet on chain into briefcase for essentials) or office, and likewise leave briefcase behind when lugging laptop/documents is not needed. 
The idea of one bag is so awesome but in reality, I cannot imagine buying a dozen huge carryalls and leaving my purse sized bags to languish in my closet, or just using one bag every day all the time, how boring.  Plus how heavy it would be to carry a laptop and huge bag all the time.  I won't need to, I'm fairly sure.
Gosh I will feel really stoopid if I don't get this job after agonizing about it for a month.  Well, not so awful, I do like the idea of continuing full force in academia as well, so I have an appealing plan b as my fallback option.


----------



## coach943

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3616925
> 
> This lands end briefcase?



That looks like the small one.  Mine is similar to this one.  http://www.landsend.com/products/le-business-deluxe-briefcase/id_263632?sku_0=::BLA  I have several more stylish briefcases, but they aren't constructed to withstand laptop + docs.  It all depends how much you carry.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I think you'd be surprised at how "big" the penelope messenger is... Especially if you have your large items like computer and power cords in our briefcase.  I [emoji173]️ your agony...  And you are gojng to get that job!!


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I think you have the dark brown and I have the dark taupe. Different colors.


It appears to be very different leather as well. Mine has like a pebbled grain in it.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the detailed descriptions! Very helpful. I think dcooney's bag is actually dark brown vachetta, though. I could be wrong!
> 
> How's your newer dark taupe version wearing in?


Yes mine is the dark brown vachetta.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I think you'd be surprised at how "big" the penelope messenger is... Especially if you have your large items like computer and power cords in our briefcase.  I [emoji173]️ your agony...  And you are gojng to get that job!!



Thanks!!!  Penelope messenger might be an option, I just love to hand/elbow crook carry and not ONLY crossbody/shoulder carry.  Although I guess it's light enough to just hold in the hand for short bursts where I don't really want to take the time to put it on.  I should really try one.


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks for the detailed descriptions! Very helpful. I think dcooney's bag is actually dark brown vachetta, though. I could be wrong!
> 
> How's your newer dark taupe version wearing in?



The newer dark taupe vachetta is holding up well. I do take very good care of my bags and don't put them on the floor. The newer leather is thinner and lighter. Even though the newer leather is smooth and has a sheen, I haven't noticed any scratches.


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!!!  Penelope messenger might be an option, I just love to hand/elbow crook carry and not ONLY crossbody/shoulder carry.  Although I guess it's light enough to just hold in the hand for short bursts where I don't really want to take the time to put it on.  I should really try one.



There is a new option for a removable strap. I wonder if you could have a second short strap made for hand carry mode on Penelope Messenger?


----------



## Coastal jewel

I had additional holes  put in my strap so i can cross body or just use as a shoulder strap.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> There is a new option for a removable strap. I wonder if you could have a second short strap made for hand carry mode on Penelope Messenger?



It's funny you mention this. I was going to ask Colette if it would be possible to get both long (cb) and short (shoulder carry) removable straps for the Penelope Messenger. Then it would be perfect! I just haven't gotten around to asking yet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

dcooney4 said:


> It appears to be very different leather as well. Mine has like a pebbled grain in it.



Yes, there seems to be texture variation among the different vachetta colors. Some are much smoother than others. I had rust at one point and it was very textured. My dark taupe is smooth. My Sauro Tan has texture but I wouldn't call it pebbled.  I don't have any of the others.


----------



## dcooney4

lenie said:


> The newer dark taupe vachetta is holding up well. I do take very good care of my bags and don't put them on the floor. The newer leather is thinner and lighter. Even though the newer leather is smooth and has a sheen, I haven't noticed any scratches.


I would never put a purse on the floor either. I'm a bit crazy careful with my bags. My mother recently showed me the bottom of a bag I purchased for her to show me how careful she is now with bags because I went a little nuts when she put a beautiful bag on a restaurant floor once. I don't do this to strangers and won't judge anyone else if they do. It's just that when I pay for something I like to keep it in mint condition so I always get a burst of joy when I pull it out of the closet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Man I never would think twice about putting a bag on a floor if it looked relatively clean, but of course not on a dirty looking floor. I guess I am cavalier with my purses!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> If anyone else has a Diva, please give me some more idea about it. I've never had a bucket bag before, but I'm curious about it and want to try. Pickpocket is quite a concern for me though.


Sorry it took me so long to take a photo but here it is. The issue was not taking a photo the problem was editing it to a size that is acceptable on TPF. I have a new laptop and it does not have the photo editor I used to have. I need to download a photo editor that allows me to reduce the size of my photos. The bag is stuffed with tissue paper. I pull it much tighter to get it completely closed and then I tie it. I am not a tassel person and I preferred a tie. It might take a little more effort to open an close a bag with a tie like I have.


----------



## VanBod1525

Woot! Iced Olive Africa Angel Midi (new to me) is in the house. What a super light bag!! The lovely seller I got mine from had this made without the tassels. This is a smaller midi sized bag, but will be perfect for those days where I really don't need to carry much, shopping in markets, quick runs up to the shops. Fits easily over the shoulder but I will probably wear it cross body most of the time. The colour is lovely, really versatile.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Sorry it took me so long to take a photo but here it is. The issue was not taking a photo the problem was editing it to a size that is acceptable on TPF. I have a new laptop and it does not have the photo editor I used to have. I need to download a photo editor that allows me to reduce the size of my photos. The bag is stuffed with tissue paper. I pull it much tighter to get it completely closed and then I tie it. I am not a tassel person and I preferred a tie. It might take a little more effort to open an close a bag with a tie like I have.
> View attachment 3618104


Gorgeous bag, Di. I like the tie but I do love a tassel too. I've seen quite a few bucket bags in magazines of late. Looks like the style is having a resurgence again.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Gorgeous bag, Di. I like the tie but I do love a tassel too. I've seen quite a few bucket bags in magazines of late. Looks like the style is having a resurgence again.


Thanks Vannie. I find for some reason and it is probably me that the tassels start looking ratty on my bags. Not sure why but because of my previous tassel experience I decided a tie would be better. I love tassels on other peoples bags but not on mine. I must be doing something to cause the tassels to look worn and ratty - hence the tie.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Sorry it took me so long to take a photo but here it is. The issue was not taking a photo the problem was editing it to a size that is acceptable on TPF. I have a new laptop and it does not have the photo editor I used to have. I need to download a photo editor that allows me to reduce the size of my photos. The bag is stuffed with tissue paper. I pull it much tighter to get it completely closed and then I tie it. I am not a tassel person and I preferred a tie. It might take a little more effort to open an close a bag with a tie like I have.
> View attachment 3618104



Thank you very much! It's very cute with a tie. [emoji4] How do you like yours?


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Thank you very much! It's very cute with a tie. [emoji4] How do you like yours?


I love this bag. Light easy access and goes from casual to reasonably dressy. Now here is my biased opinion[emoji39][emoji39] the tie makes it more dressy than tassels. I feel tassels tend to make a style like this more casual. Remember that is just my opinion though.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I love this bag. Light easy access and goes from casual to reasonably dressy. Now here is my biased opinion[emoji39][emoji39] the tie makes it more dressy than tassels. I feel tassels tend to make a style like this more casual. Remember that is just my opinion though.



I think I agree with you.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Thanks Vannie. I find for some reason and it is probably me that the tassels start looking ratty on my bags. Not sure why but because of my previous tassel experience I decided a tie would be better. I love tassels on other peoples bags but not on mine. I must be doing something to cause the tassels to look worn and ratty - hence the tie.



This is my experience as well. The ratty tassels All my tassels on my Angels look like spagetti after boiling!! It is my own fault though, because I did not store the tassels better! I could have stored them in e g a toilet roll..So no more tassels for me


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Huh. I don't have issues with tassels! I wonder why...


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> I would never put a purse on the floor either. I'm a bit crazy careful with my bags. My mother recently showed me the bottom of a bag I purchased for her to show me how careful she is now with bags because I went a little nuts when she put a beautiful bag on a restaurant floor once. I don't do this to strangers and won't judge anyone else if they do. It's just that when I pay for something I like to keep it in mint condition so I always get a burst of joy when I pull it out of the closet.


I am with you I will not put a bag down on the floor ever. Not only does it ruin the floor but if you read how dirty floors are and that is transferred to your beautiful bag. I refuse to put my bags down on any floor ever. I am also fussy when it comes to keeping my bags nicely kept and clean.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I am with you I will not put a bag down on the floor ever. Not only does it ruin the floor but if you read how dirty floors are and that is transferred to your beautiful bag. I refuse to put my bags down on any floor ever. I am also fussy when it comes to keeping my bags nicely kept and clean.


Once in recent times, I was at a restaurant where there was absolutely no place to put my handbag, not even hanging off the chair because it wasn't an accommodating design. I placed my bag behind me on the chair and ended up sitting practically on the edge of my seat during the entire meal, LOL.


----------



## bonniekir

Me too! Yes, it might sound sloppy with all my dogs sniffing and poking in them.. But no bags on dirty floors, everytime I change bags, I turn the linining out and clean if needed, if the bag needs cream, that too is applied and dry over night.. so it is nice and fresh when put into the sleeper..


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I am with you I will not put a bag down on the floor ever. Not only does it ruin the floor but if you read how dirty floors are and that is transferred to your beautiful bag. I refuse to put my bags down on any floor ever. I am also fussy when it comes to keeping my bags nicely kept and clean.


I meant ruin the bag not floor!!!!


----------



## dcooney4

tenKrat said:


> Once in recent times, I was at a restaurant where there was absolutely no place to put my handbag, not even hanging off the chair because it wasn't an accommodating design. I placed my bag behind me on the chair and ended up sitting practically on the edge of my seat during the entire meal, LOL.


I do this too!


----------



## dcooney4

djfmn said:


> I meant ruin the bag not floor!!!!


I figured that was what you meant.


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> I do this too!


So do I.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Once in recent times, I was at a restaurant where there was absolutely no place to put my handbag, not even hanging off the chair because it wasn't an accommodating design. I placed my bag behind me on the chair and ended up sitting practically on the edge of my seat during the entire meal, LOL.


Been there, done that. Will definitely continue to do so.


----------



## lenie

anitalilac said:


> Been there, done that. Will definitely continue to do so.



I always carry a purse hanger by Clipa in my bag so I can hang my bag from the side of the table.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I always carry a purse hanger by Clipa in my bag so I can hang my bag from the side of the table.


I hesitate to try a purse hanger because it doesn't look like it would support the weight of a handbag with my stuff inside.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I hesitate to try a purse hanger because it doesn't look like it would support the weight of a handbag with my stuff inside.



My bags are fairly heavy- I like big bags and I carry a good amount. The Clipa purse hanger is great. I'll show it to you when we get together for lunch.


----------



## lenie

Here is what it looks like. The website says it can hold up to 33 lbs. Even in a big bag with all of my junk in it won't come close to 33lbs.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Once in recent times, I was at a restaurant where there was absolutely no place to put my handbag, not even hanging off the chair because it wasn't an accommodating design. I placed my bag behind me on the chair and ended up sitting practically on the edge of my seat during the entire meal, LOL.



Been there, done that, too! [emoji4] 

But I'm ok if it's a very clean-looking carpeted floor. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

We don't wear shoes indoors in this country so I think that's why I assume the bag is fine on the floor. I've never seen dirt on the bottom of my bag. But to be honest in a pinch I'm not going to freak if a family member puts my purse on the floor of the car even, and those mats are not that clean. I don't like it and if it's handy to do so I'll pick it up and find a clean spot in the car to put the bag, but with the activities surrounding six of us piling in and two car seats to finagle I don't always bother because I'm not really focused on my bag at those moments. I don't put the bag on the ground outside but I will set it on a bench at the park and even once in awhile on the sand by the sandbox even though that's not ideal. Still,  I don't see any discoloration on the bottom of my bags. 
I guess I only have bags in workhorse leathers. I can see the celeste athene is more delicate (gets marks that don't rub out like vachetta) so I'll remember to be more careful with my Arianna but my other MMs are very dark colors and very hardy leather that I'm not too caught up in the bag coming into contact with the outside world and all its risks for signs of wear.
I guess that's partly why I have a €300 or so comfort zone for bags as well, I love to relax and be carefree with my bags. If I spent much more than that maybe I would be more thoughtful. 
You know what it would take I think? Seeing my bags actually look worn or dirty from lack of care. I have bags from up to 8 years ago and I can't really see any wear or marks on any of them. Maybe on my one ivory bag a tiny bit of  signs of use, and a tiny bit of wear on the corners of the base on one other bag, but in general I can't find dirt or worn looking spots on any of my bags even though I'm so carefree with them. Go figure.


----------



## dcooney4

lenie said:


> Here is what it looks like. The website says it can hold up to 33 lbs. Even in a big bag with all of my junk in it won't come close to 33lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619932
> 
> View attachment 3619933


What does the clippa weigh? I stopped carrying my purse hook because it added weight to my bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

lenie said:


> My bags are fairly heavy- I like big bags and I carry a good amount. The Clipa purse hanger is great. I'll show it to you when we get together for lunch.



I'll second that. Here is my clipa in action, it's always in my bag [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here is what it looks like. The website says it can hold up to 33 lbs. Even in a big bag with all of my junk in it won't come close to 33lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619932
> 
> View attachment 3619933



I've never liked purse hooks but I like this! It's not cutesy - that's why. I need to get one.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Does anyone have the full size Selene with a crossbody strap?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Bonniekir does because I am tempted to buy it off her.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> This is my experience as well. The ratty tassels All my tassels on my Angels look like spagetti after boiling!! It is my own fault though, because I did not store the tassels better! I could have stored them in e g a toilet roll..So no more tassels for me


Bonnie I look after my bags pretty well. I store them and clean them and stuff them with tissue paper. But I draw the line in having to put tassels in an empty toilet roll that is why no tassels for me!!!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Does anyone have the full size Selene with a crossbody strap?


Yes, both my Selene large as well as the midis have the messenger straps.. a must for me!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie I look after my bags pretty well. I store them and clean them and stuff them with tissue paper. But I draw the line in having to put tassels in an empty toilet roll that is why no tassels for me!!!


 This is why tassels simply don't work for me either!!!


----------



## vink

Can a Selene zip midi fit an iPad mini?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Vink. Yes.. No problem i pad mini would fit in selene midi


----------



## lenie

dcooney4 said:


> What does the clippa weigh? I stopped carrying my purse hook because it added weight to my bag.



I don't have the actual weight but it is very light-like a lipstick or compact.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Can a Selene zip midi fit an iPad mini?



Or an ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Can a Selene zip midi fit an iPad mini?


Believe it or not, I can just fit my work laptop (~ 13" wide) in my Selene Zip Midi. It's a generous bag but doesn't feel overwhelming at all.


----------



## VanBod1525

I could kick myself. Didn't check the description and had my midi Selene made thinking it came with a crossbody but it does not (which is weird because the full size Minerva does). I wish I had ordered one. Loving the navy pebbled though. Thank heavens I am shifting some of my other bags because Iced Berry Aphrodite will be joining the collection soon.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I could kick myself. Didn't check the description and had my midi Selene made thinking it came with a crossbody but it does not (which is weird because the full size Minerva does). I wish I had ordered one. Loving the navy pebbled though. Thank heavens I am shifting some of my other bags because Iced Berry Aphrodite will be joining the collection soon.



Have you received your order yet?  If not, couldn't you add a crossbody strap to your order?


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I thought since there was discussion about selene modifications  I would attach a long strap to my cincher clips and show mod shots of wearing the midi selene crossbody. The base is deep so it's a bit boxy to be on your hip but sometimes you just need hands free on some stretch of time in your day and it is awesome to have that option. I didn't order a biscotti midi selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap but I ordered the chocolate verona one that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614018
> View attachment 3614019



Is the cincher of the bag strong enough for you to clip the long strap on it like that with stuff filled in the bag?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> Yes, both my Selene large as well as the midis have the messenger straps.. a must for me!



Ooh, thanks for letting me know, Bonnie! Would you mind taking a modshot of it crossbody whenever you have the chance? If you don't do modshots that's alright  where does the strap attachto on the bag? Do you feel like the regular overwhelms your frame?


----------



## Coastal jewel

VanBod1525 said:


> I could kick myself. Didn't check the description and had my midi Selene made thinking it came with a crossbody but it does not (which is weird because the full size Minerva does). I wish I had ordered one. Loving the navy pebbled though. Thank heavens I am shifting some of my other bags because Iced Berry Aphrodite will be joining the collection soon.



You will love the iced berry.. Its ready to cross the pond!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Is the cincher of the bag strong enough for you to clip the long strap on it like that with stuff filled in the bag?



It looks like a very secure point of attachment but I would not really use it that way unless I was in a pinch and really needed my hands free and bag slung behind me on my hip. I usually don't use the crossbody strap but once in awhile it's handy if your hands are full for a few moments. 
But I don't know whether I'll use the strap in the photo in the future for carrying, depends on if I see any stitches coming loose. I honestly never use the cinching straps to cinch so it wouldn't be a big deal if I ruined one anyways. But I don't know, I haven't used it like that for more than that photo.


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, thanks for letting me know, Bonnie! Would you mind taking a modshot of it crossbody whenever you have the chance? If you don't do modshots that's alright  where does the strap attachto on the bag? Do you feel like the regular overwhelms your frame?


I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I could kick myself. Didn't check the description and had my midi Selene made thinking it came with a crossbody but it does not (which is weird because the full size Minerva does). I wish I had ordered one. Loving the navy pebbled though. Thank heavens I am shifting some of my other bags because Iced Berry Aphrodite will be joining the collection soon.


VanB, Why not ask Marco to send you the full set, so you just can have a cobbler attach it to the sides? I know in the BE days, I realised, I actually wanted hands free whenever I was shopping with the large Hold me, so I ordered straps and hw, went to my shoemaker, and he had it fixed within 5 min!


----------



## vink

Um... I'm pondering over the decision. I like the idea of getting a Selene zip midi. I think I'll get it in Nappa. But I can't decide on the closure. 

To cinch or to zip? 

I like the look of cinching. I used to have a bag like that and it's fine, but I've been using the zipped bags for too long it's comfortable to know that it's secured. 

Any suggestions? [emoji28]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me



Oh! Get well soon! That sounds really bad. I hope you recover fast.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me


Wishing you speedy healing and successful therapy!!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Um... I'm pondering over the decision. I like the idea of getting a Selene zip midi. I think I'll get it in Nappa. But I can't decide on the closure.
> 
> To cinch or to zip?
> 
> I like the look of cinching. I used to have a bag like that and it's fine, but I've been using the zipped bags for too long it's comfortable to know that it's secured.
> 
> Any suggestions? [emoji28]



I've been pondering this too. At the moment I am on the side of the cinch because I like the style flexibility it offers. The inner zipped pocket is where I stash my wallet and the outer zipped pockets are very useful for phone, etc. But that is definitely a different experience and approach to organization than having the bag zip for closure at the top.


----------



## dcooney4

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me


Oh no! Heal quickly!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me



My God! Please heal soon!!! So sorry to hear that. Thank you for responding!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> Um... I'm pondering over the decision. I like the idea of getting a Selene zip midi. I think I'll get it in Nappa. But I can't decide on the closure.
> 
> To cinch or to zip?
> 
> I like the look of cinching. I used to have a bag like that and it's fine, but I've been using the zipped bags for too long it's comfortable to know that it's secured.
> 
> Any suggestions? [emoji28]





pdxhb said:


> I've been pondering this too. At the moment I am on the side of the cinch because I like the style flexibility it offers. The inner zipped pocket is where I stash my wallet and the outer zipped pockets are very useful for phone, etc. But that is definitely a different experience and approach to organization than having the bag zip for closure at the top.



I also loved cinched and/or open totes WAY more but live in a big city so I really think about pickpockets, and so I figured out the way I make open totes work for me is to get a purse organizer/insert that zips up! I have yet to use one (still in school, but I'm planning bag purchases for when I graduate in May!) but I can post some links. Maybe that'll work for y'all?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me



Feel better!!!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Can a Selene zip midi fit an iPad mini?


It will even take a regular iPad - I carry mine most of the time.  I'm not sure about the gigantic Pro though.


----------



## clu0984

Here's to a fast recovery Bonnie


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> I would loved to give you a modshot, had I not been bedridden due too an accident that gave me a cracked pelvis, a dammaged hip and back plus some more .. lol!! But when I go for therapies/ hospital appointments, the midi Selene is just the right bag to wear! I now go for the lighter leathers, so I can pit some more stuff in them. The strap is attached to the sides, and the fit follows the body shape well. At least for me


Oh Bonnie...


----------



## carterazo

Hope you heal and feel better soon, Bonnie! [emoji253]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also loved cinched and/or open totes WAY more but live in a big city so I really think about pickpockets, and so I figured out the way I make open totes work for me is to get a purse organizer/insert that zips up! I have yet to use one (still in school, but I'm planning bag purchases for when I graduate in May!) but I can post some links. Maybe that'll work for y'all?



But then the size of stuff I carry will be limited to the size of the purse organizer which is even smaller than the bag? Am I thinking too much? [emoji848]


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> Um... I'm pondering over the decision. I like the idea of getting a Selene zip midi. I think I'll get it in Nappa. But I can't decide on the closure.
> 
> To cinch or to zip?
> 
> I like the look of cinching. I used to have a bag like that and it's fine, but I've been using the zipped bags for too long it's comfortable to know that it's secured.
> 
> Any suggestions? [emoji28]



Get what you're most comfortable with. If you feel better with a zip closure, definitely go for that.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> But then the size of stuff I carry will be limited to the size of the purse organizer which is even smaller than the bag? Am I thinking too much? [emoji848]


No you're not. I tend to do that too.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bonnie. Hope you have a swift recovery...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> But then the size of stuff I carry will be limited to the size of the purse organizer which is even smaller than the bag? Am I thinking too much? [emoji848]



Nope! It's always great to think carefully about your purchases and what works for you! That's true…a purse organizer will always be smaller than the bag. You can probably get one customized on etsy to maximize the size, or you could just put the items that need to be secured inside the purse organizer and keep the other items loose.

Of course, then you might still be thinking whether stuff will spill out, and there's always the factor of the extra cost of adding a purse organizer. It's all up to what you personally (purse-onally??) need!


----------



## msd_bags

Healing thoughts to youBonnie


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Want photos of my selene midi with organizer with ipad?


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Want photos of my selene midi with organizer with ipad?


Yes please!


----------



## Barefootgirl

I love looking at these bags and toying with the idea of getting one for me...are there any competitors in Italy that I can look at? other companies making bags similar to these around the same price point?


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Re the Africas. I actually have all the varieties, and went a bit off these as well, mainly because they are very shiny...
> Until a bright cold evening .. snow everywhere.. and I had my Iced Berry Divina ( really a large bag, great for weekends and shopping!) Suddenly outside the supermarket a lady approached me and told me how wonderful the bag looked like with the reflections of the snow!! And she was right!! So now my Africa bags have become my snow bags! Lol ..
> 'Unfortunately ' this means , I need some both lighter to carry and different colours in Divinas, but I believe this hard task I can manage!!


I absolutely love the Africa leathers I have the lead, Africa Blue and Bronze. The reason I love them is that they are not too blingy for me. I find the lead has such depth of color and changes in different light. The only one that is not for me is the gold and that is because I am just not a gold person and I find it to be very shiny. The others I love because they are for me not too shiny at all. It is good that we have different opinions and tastes on things and that MM has something for everyones tastes.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I absolutely love the Africa leathers I have the lead, Africa Blue and Bronze. The reason I love them is that they are not too blingy for me. I find the lead has such depth of color and changes in different light. The only one that is not for me is the gold and that is because I am just not a gold person and I find it to be very shiny. The others I love because they are for me not too shiny at all. It is good that we have different opinions and tastes on things and that MM has something for everyones tastes.



I completely agree with you about the Africa leathers! They are thick, chewy,and are different enough without being ostentatious. I have the Africa leathers in Lead, Bronze, Deep Blue, Wine, black, and Iced Taupe. I would love to see an Africa leather in a ruby red or deep emerald.


----------



## tenKrat

Oh my, @bonniekir!  Take it easy!  Get better soon!


----------



## tenKrat

Barefootgirl said:


> I love looking at these bags and toying with the idea of getting one for me...are there any competitors in Italy that I can look at? other companies making bags similar to these around the same price point?


Hi Barefootgirl, I don't know of other competitors in Italy. I admit that I haven't looked for them because once I found Massaccesi, I haven't felt the need to. You could probably find more information on the Etsy thread??

The whole Massaccesi aesthetic matches my taste, there is a wide selection of different leathers and colors to choose from, the customer service is excellent, and it would be hard to find the same high quality, handmade beautiful handbags at this very reasonable price point.


----------



## djfmn

Barefootgirl said:


> I love looking at these bags and toying with the idea of getting one for me...are there any competitors in Italy that I can look at? other companies making bags similar to these around the same price point?


I am not aware of any other leather handbag companies in Italy that offer a bespoke service at this price point. I have researched this extensively. I have found some but the quality was not what I was looking for not up to the standard I am used to from MM bags. I found others and the cost was much higher. I wanted a beautifully hand crafted bag made from beautiful leather made especially for me with my choices at a reasonable price point.  MM was the only one that met all my criteria and I have not been disappointed.




lenie said:


> I completely agree with you about the Africa leathers! They are thick, chewy,and are different enough without being ostentatious. I have the Africa leathers in Lead, Bronze, Deep Blue, Wine, black, and Iced Taupe. I would love to see an Africa leather in a ruby red or deep emerald.


----------



## vink

Do you think it'd be weird if I'll use the Minerva midi as a tote? 

I know I'm asking too many crazy questions, but I have a leather color and lining combo in mind, but I just can't decide on the style. I went to the website this morning just to see if I should go with Selene zip midi and my eyes go back to Minerva midi. I like the hardware look on Selene zip, but Minerva is always on my radar. I didn't want to buy it coz I'm not good with shoulder bags. I think I'm getting nuts. Tote and shoulder bag share many common traits, right?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Maybe go through the board and look at mod shots of selene midi and minerva midi to get a better idea of what will worke best... And you've no clue the ruminations many of us go through!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe go through the board and look at mod shots of selene midi and minerva midi to get a better idea of what will worke best... And you've no clue the ruminations many of us go through!



I'm going through the archived photo right now. [emoji4] You girls have no idea how many these photo help a clueless like me. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'm going through the archived photo right now. [emoji4] You girls have no idea how many these photo help a clueless like me. [emoji4]


You should go with Minnie as you cannot get this style out of your head. You will always lusting about it.
I do not know, if a Minnie works as a tote, though. In your shoes I would use her as a messenger and shoulder bag. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Do you think it'd be weird if I'll use the Minerva midi as a tote?
> 
> I know I'm asking too many crazy questions, but I have a leather color and lining combo in mind, but I just can't decide on the style. I went to the website this morning just to see if I should go with Selene zip midi and my eyes go back to Minerva midi. I like the hardware look on Selene zip, but Minerva is always on my radar. I didn't want to buy it coz *I'm not good with shoulder bags.* I think I'm getting nuts. Tote and shoulder bag share many common traits, right?


I consider my Minerva Midi a shoulder bag. With the long strap, she could be a messenger, but I never wear her that way.

In general, a tote has double handles, which sometimes can be worn on the shoulder as well as by hand. If you hold it by hand, it looks like a tote, EVEN if you carry a second bag as a personal handbag.

But, if you hold a shoulder bag (especially one with a single handle like Minerva Midi) by the hand AS IF it's a tote AND you carry a second bag as a personal handbag, it just looks like you're carrying two personal handbags. That would look weird.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> You should go with Minnie as you cannot get this style out of your head. You will always lusting about it.
> I do not know, if a Minnie works as a tote, though. In your shoes* I would use her as a messenger and shoulder bag. *
> Good luck deciding!


Yup


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Do you think it'd be weird if I'll use the Minerva midi as a tote?
> 
> I know I'm asking too many crazy questions, but I have a leather color and lining combo in mind, but I just can't decide on the style. I went to the website this morning just to see if I should go with Selene zip midi and my eyes go back to Minerva midi. I like the hardware look on Selene zip, but Minerva is always on my radar. I didn't want to buy it coz I'm not good with shoulder bags. I think I'm getting nuts. Tote and shoulder bag share many common traits, right?


I can't recall for sure if it was with a Zhoe that somebody requested for a shorter strap.  Or was it a Midi Minerva?  Anyway, if you want to carry it by hand (my understanding of what you meant by 'tote') maybe a custom shorter strap could work.  But, the midi Minerva IMO may be too big for that.  One thing I really like about this bag is the shoulder carry style and the strap drop which is very right for me.

Just a few things to add about the Minnie.  My previous one made of pebbled leather and with center zip compartment leaned a bit forward, probably because of the weight of the front (pockets and flap).  But my red one (nappa and no center compartment but with top zip closure) flops in the middle when put down, so the slouch is balanced in terms of front and back, you can see this when you view from its side.  I guess also helped by what Colette called as the 'Italian hip' of the Minerva - the side pleats, and yes, the removal of the center compartment. If there is something I would like to explore on the Minnie, that is a slip back pocket, to somehow balance the heavy design on the front.  As it is now, the back is too plain IMO.


----------



## dcooney4

Which is the most structured of the smaller bags ?


----------



## msd_bags

dcooney4 said:


> Which is the most structured of the smaller bags ?


I don't have experience with Aura but my mini Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are structured.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Which is the most structured of the smaller bags ?





msd_bags said:


> I don't have experience with Aura but my mini Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are structured.



Aura is definitely a structured bag. I have two. The one in Vacchetta is more structured than the one in Verona though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

shaper and midi selene 



Ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard cover 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Same shaper in my midi divina.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3624029
> 
> shaper and midi selene
> View attachment 3624030
> View attachment 3624031
> 
> Ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624032
> 
> Same shaper in my midi divina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624033


Thanks for posting these photos it is really helpful seeing them.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3624029
> 
> shaper and midi selene
> View attachment 3624030
> View attachment 3624031
> 
> Ipad pro 9.7 with keyboard cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624032
> 
> Same shaper in my midi divina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624033



OMG! I need your purse organizer/shaper! Can I copy the dimensions of it? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello lovely MM ladies,  I've been silent for a while (bag ban [emoji21]) but I'm chomping at the bit for spring!  Has anyone heard word yet on S/S 2017 updates?  I want an Arianna,  but want to see if any new colors/leathers are coming out.  I have been enjoying  everyone reveals [emoji4]


----------



## Juliemvis

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies,  I've been silent for a while (bag ban [emoji21]) but I'm chomping at the bit for spring!  Has anyone heard word yet on S/S 2017 updates?  I want an Arianna,  but want to see if any new colors/leathers are coming out.  I have been enjoying  everyone reveals [emoji4]



Me to .. I cannot wait for the new collection I really want a new bag . But want to see what MM. Has first [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## mkpurselover

Dear @tenKrat, I see you have a Zhoe legend in Celeste merinos.  How do you like this color?  It's very bright in the MM website, your photo shows it more subdued.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Dear @tenKrat, I see you have a Zhoe legend in Celeste merinos.  How do you like this color?  It's very bright in the MM website, your photo shows it more subdued.


Celeste is beautiful; it would be perfect for spring and summer. And, yes, it is actually not as bright as shown on the MM website. It has a soft, chewy texture.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Has anyone heard word yet on S/S 2017 updates? [emoji4]


No word yet...


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Celeste is beautiful; it would be perfect for spring and summer. And, yes, it is actually not as bright as shown on the MM website. It has a soft, chewy texture.


Thank you for your quick response!   Yes I have 2 MM merinos bags, love the leather.  I am a cool color nut, so I'm always looking to expand my blue, pink, purple bag wardrobe. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I can't recall for sure if it was with a Zhoe that somebody requested for a shorter strap.  Or was it a Midi Minerva?


It was @lenie who had a short strap for handheld use made for her Zhoe. I saw it in person, and it looked perfect because of Zhoe's size and structure. But, you're right, @msd_bags, a shorter strap for the Minerva Midi wouldn't really work. The style is too big and a little too slouchy for a handheld strap.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you for your quick response!   Yes I have 2 MM merinos bags, love the leather.  I am a cool color nut, so I'm always looking to expand my blue, pink, purple bag wardrobe. [emoji4]


I remember that you love those colors. Celeste could be a strong contender for your next bag.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Colette called as the '*Italian hip' of the Minerva - the side pleats*


What a quaint alternative term for the side pleats!  I'm calling them "Italian hips" from now on.


----------



## tenKrat

dcooney4 said:


> Which is the most structured of the smaller bags ?


@vink mentioned Aura. In vachetta, definitely. In merinos, Aura has a softer structure. 

Little Athena is another small structured bag. I have it in nappa, still structured but soft. She would look so great in vachetta.


----------



## Coastal jewel

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you for your quick response!   Yes I have 2 MM merinos bags, love the leather.  I am a cool color nut, so I'm always looking to expand my blue, pink, purple bag wardrobe. [emoji4]



Me too!  Cool colors.. Except when I stray!


----------



## mkpurselover

Coastal jewel said:


> Me too!  Cool colors.. Except when I stray!


I'm so bad I don't even do neutral bags (ok I did get the River blue vachetta).  Every time I see a bag in any shade of purple I go weak.  I did get the jade merinos which is outside my blue/slightly green comfort zone, but it's so pretty [emoji4].


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> What a quaint alternative term for the side pleats!  I'm calling them "Italian hips" from now on.



They drive me nuts because they are unusable capacity. I like my bag to hold more than it looks like it could, not the other way around. I see the midi angel's  14" width and it seems like A4 items should slide in horizontally and then they don't, because the actual interior width is not nearly as east west as the blousy leather on the sides give the impression of. If the lining would also be blousy and you could use the space then great, but I get annoyed at the angel's small zip opening and pretend east west capacity, it holds a lot less than you think by looking at it. My bag shaper can't even squish in there, even though it seems as big as midi divina & midi selene. I'm scared to try full size angel because it looks REALLY big but if I can't use all the space then what's the point of hauling a full size bag around.

You guys can absolutely copy my bag shaper dimensions. Just take half an inch or an inch from the midi selene measurements and choose a 7" height and you'll be happy. I am waiting for my verona midi selene to see how my shaper works with a midi selene in a floppier leather. I want to try it in merinos next!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And my selene midi zip in chocolate verona is on its way! Should be here in 24hrs.


----------



## Moonstarr

tenKrat said:


> It was @lenie who had a short strap for handheld use made for her Zhoe. I saw it in person, and it looked perfect because of Zhoe's size and structure. But, you're right, @msd_bags, a shorter strap for the Minerva Midi wouldn't really work. The style is too big and a little too slouchy for a handheld strap.



I agree about the shorter straps for the Minerva Midi. I had handheld straps made after the fact for two of my Minerva Midi's and you're right ... the bag looks best as a shoulder bag with the strap length designed for it.  I had them made because shoulder bags always seem to slide off my shoulders (ugh!), but I loved the style and wanted to be able to use them in some capacity. So the shorter straps work for me, but visually the bag does look nicer with the straps intended for it. I'm including a photo here which might help see how the bag hangs with the handheld strap. Proportionately it's a bit off with the handheld straps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


----------



## dcooney4

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


Sorry to hear that you did not get the job.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!



So sorry to hear that!


----------



## thedseer

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


I'm sorry to hear. I'm sure something great will come along.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


I'm sorry.


----------



## musicmom

My Arianna in Port Merinos is finally here!!!!  I ordered it in the Black Friday sale, it was shipped just before Christmas, and then it got lost en route, never being seen again after leaving Milan...  After 6 weeks waiting, Marco made me another!  My other bags are a Soulmate in Emerald Pebbled and a Midi Zip Selene in Deep Blue Africa, and in comparison this feels really "grown-up".  Photos soon!


----------



## musicmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


What a pity!  Hope something better shows up soon!


----------



## musicmom

Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  In included a couple showing that you can easily fit a binder/folder or legal pad in, and probably a smaller laptop.  Gorgeous, smooshy leather! I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather like pebbled or vacchetta for this more formal and structured bag.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!


Sorry for the disappointing news. There will be a great opportunity around the corner.


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  *I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather*


There should be no regrets. Your bag is beautiful.  I think this might be the first merinos Arianna I've seen. I like this one best!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

There has been another port Arianna shown a few months ago. 

This one is very striking too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Picking up my new MM in an hour.  Great timing, I am super disappointed about not getting the job, even though I'm trying to psyche myself into not being.  I think this new chocolate Verona bag will help!


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  In included a couple showing that you can easily fit a binder/folder or legal pad in, and probably a smaller laptop.  Gorgeous, smooshy leather! I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather like pebbled or vacchetta for this more formal and structured bag.



Lovely bag !! Looks like my Port Arianna..lol.. except mine is with Dark Grey lining! No, it holds shape very well and is light to wear! Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They drive me nuts because they are unusable capacity. I like my bag to hold more than it looks like it could, not the other way around. I see the midi angel's  14" width and it seems like A4 items should slide in horizontally and then they don't, because the actual interior width is not nearly as east west as the blousy leather on the sides give the impression of. If the lining would also be blousy and you could use the space then great, but I get annoyed at the angel's small zip opening and pretend east west capacity, it holds a lot less than you think by looking at it. My bag shaper can't even squish in there, even though it seems as big as midi divina & midi selene. I'm scared to try full size angel because it looks REALLY big but if I can't use all the space then what's the point of hauling a full size bag around.
> 
> You guys can absolutely copy my bag shaper dimensions. Just take half an inch or an inch from the midi selene measurements and choose a 7" height and you'll be happy. I am waiting for my verona midi selene to see how my shaper works with a midi selene in a floppier leather. I want to try it in merinos next!



I am sorry the 'hips' don't work for you. I like them! Because here I can stuff gloves and other soft items, even when my bag is stuffed to the brim!
Sorry about not getting the job! I am sure something else pops up! Good luck! 
( btw Full size Angel can hold my laptop )


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  In included a couple showing that you can easily fit a binder/folder or legal pad in, and probably a smaller laptop.  Gorgeous, smooshy leather! I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather like pebbled or vacchetta for this more formal and structured bag.



Beautiful! This may be my favorite Arianna yet!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> There should be no regrets. Your bag is beautiful.  I think this might be the first merinos Arianna I've seen. I like this one best!



Me too! This style lends nicely to the merinos!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Miss m handles on my midi selene in chocolate verona with Arianna messenger strap. Marine lining of course, to match my marine bag shaper.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I know I'm in the minority on brown bags but I am in love with this medium shade of brown! Milk Chocolate indeed. Not anywhere near light and orange enough to be a tan, and way lighter than a dark brown or mahogany, and close enough to appear a match with much of my footwear. Looks stunning paired with black or camel/beige, in my opinion.  Not a phenomenal pairing with grey or dark brown maybe, but I wouldn't change out of this bag over it, if I was using that color coat or shoes. I *heart* chocolate verona.


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3625800
> View attachment 3625801
> 
> Miss m handles on my midi selene in chocolate verona with Arianna messenger strap. Marine lining of course, to match my marine bag shaper.



It is a beautiful bag! Congrats!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

with matching bag shaper, uncanny match to marine lining!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get the job so no work bag needed. More grad school bags only needed! More more more!



I'm sorry to hear this - but it says a LOT about your qualifications (and interviewing skills) that you made the decision so difficult for them. I am sure it will pay off in the future.
Plus, in my memory, grad school was more fun than the day job. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3625820
> View attachment 3625821
> 
> 
> I know I'm in the minority on brown bags but I am in love with this medium shade of brown! Milk Chocolate indeed. Not anywhere near light and orange enough to be a tan, and way lighter than a dark brown or mahogany, and close enough to appear a match with much of my footwear. Looks stunning paired with black or camel/beige, in my opinion.  Not a phenomenal pairing with grey or dark brown maybe, but I wouldn't change out of this bag over it, if I was using that color coat or shoes. I *heart* chocolate verona.



Wear her well - the color combo is lovely!


----------



## pdxhb

musicmom said:


> Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  In included a couple showing that you can easily fit a binder/folder or legal pad in, and probably a smaller laptop.  Gorgeous, smooshy leather! I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather like pebbled or vacchetta for this more formal and structured bag.


Thank you for the photos - it's wonderful to see this leather in the Arianna! Enjoy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Miss M straps stay on my shoulder a zillion times better than the wider ones.   Even when I was wearing a fluffy coat today, the thinner straps just dug in and stayed put without tensing up my shoulder muscles to keep it put.  I am really happy with these thinner straps for shoulder wear in winter.  They are also very adjustable to make them longer if needed, but I'm finding an 8" drop is fine for even on top of thick coats, or maybe 9" max, would never really want more than that.  I like my bag to be under my arm though, or behind it partly on my back, not hanging down at my waist, and I have a short torso.

Okay so anyone have new release fantasies?
I will say it yet again, I would love a larger aura, in size comparable to angelica.  And I would love a sized down arianna, also similar to angelica size.  I hope an east west size satchel like midi divina but with long strap with exterior attachment standard and a new look with exterior pockets.


----------



## musicmom

I'm hoping for some more interesting leathers!  Especially easy-care ones like the Pebbled and Africa, but maybe beyond these.  I'm not very careful with my bags (a girl's gotta LIVE!), so low maintenance is my mantra.  And more colors!  I do so love colors that are decidedly non-neutral, but not necessarily bright....  

As for styles, I love the way the Midi Zip Selene can switch between more casual and more formal, and I'd love to see another design that is able to do that, especially in a midi size. The zips on it add just enough "edge". These touches - which I don't always appreciate on the bags of other brands - really enhance the already amazing art and craft of our dear Marco.

Even though my Arianna arrived only yesterday, I'm still excited to see the latest offerings!


----------



## musicmom

Quick and maybe silly question for you all:
What is the little metal loop to the lower right of the zipper on the inside pocket for?  There's already a key clip, so I can't think what it can be. And there's one on all my bags; I just haven't paid attention to it before.  Curious!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Miss M straps stay on my shoulder a zillion times better than the wider ones.   Even when I was wearing a fluffy coat today, the thinner straps just dug in and stayed put without tensing up my shoulder muscles to keep it put.  I am really happy with these thinner straps for shoulder wear in winter.  They are also very adjustable to make them longer if needed, but I'm finding an 8" drop is fine for even on top of thick coats, or maybe 9" max, would never really want more than that.  I like my bag to be under my arm though, or behind it partly on my back, not hanging down at my waist, and I have a short torso.
> 
> Okay so anyone have new release fantasies?
> I will say it yet again, I would love a larger aura, in size comparable to angelica.  And I would love a sized down arianna, also similar to angelica size.  I hope an east west size satchel like midi divina but with long strap with exterior attachment standard and a new look with exterior pockets.


I love love your bag! And you seemed to have read my mind with your post, I wanted to know about the Miss M strap.  What about a modshot when you have time please.  I like the Verona leather a lot.  I hope it will still be available when I'm ready to order.



musicmom said:


> View attachment 3626383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and maybe silly question for you all:
> What is the little metal loop to the lower right of the zipper on the inside pocket for?  There's already a key clip, so I can't think what it can be. And there's one on all my bags; I just haven't paid attention to it before.  Curious!


Haha, I never noticed htat thing.  Maybe for some other pouches that you would like to clip on.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3625820
> View attachment 3625821
> 
> 
> I know I'm in the minority on brown bags but I am in love with this medium shade of brown! Milk Chocolate indeed. Not anywhere near light and orange enough to be a tan, and way lighter than a dark brown or mahogany, and close enough to appear a match with much of my footwear. Looks stunning paired with black or camel/beige, in my opinion.  Not a phenomenal pairing with grey or dark brown maybe, but I wouldn't change out of this bag over it, if I was using that color coat or shoes. I *heart* chocolate verona.



Beautiful! Brown bags are a weakness of mine. The right color brown looks chic instead of drab, IMO. Love this color!


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> View attachment 3626383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and maybe silly question for you all:
> What is the little metal loop to the lower right of the zipper on the inside pocket for?  There's already a key clip, so I can't think what it can be. And there's one on all my bags; I just haven't paid attention to it before.  Curious!


I do not know the specific purpose  
But I used it for holding my security card for work, and now for my little coin pouch!


----------



## ajamy

musicmom said:


> Here are some first photos from my Arianna in Port Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining.  In included a couple showing that you can easily fit a binder/folder or legal pad in, and probably a smaller laptop.  Gorgeous, smooshy leather! I just hope I won't regret not opting for a stiffer/thicker leather like pebbled or vacchetta for this more formal and structured bag.


Thanks for posting such great pictures, one question- can you close the zip with a folder in?  (I'm another person looking for a bag big enough for laptop or folder).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I get non slippage joy with miss m handles that I never got with selene handles in vachetta.
When I use the long strap on coat it is not as good, but that could be because it is banging against my hip as I walk. I love having it behind me with my natural elbow placement keeping it behind me with no bouncing.


----------



## musicmom

ajamy said:


> Thanks for posting such great pictures, one question- can you close the zip with a folder in?  (I'm another person looking for a bag big enough for laptop or folder).



Yes, you can zip the top with a binder/folder/legal pad inside! That's very important to some of us...  However, you can't carry quite as much inside when you do that (it makes the bag a little more vertical, which means it loses a little horizontally).  That is probably a good thing in my case, as I do tend to over-pack!  The bag as photographed in both internal pictures can be zipped up with those contents plus a bit more, say a light cardigan or a few pouches or a sandwich, but isn't big enough for a change of shoes, for example.  My own laptop (Dell, 15") doesn't quite fit, but a 13" one probably would.

I haven't had the bag even 48 hours yet, but I will say that my impression at this point is that the design of the Arianna together with the Merinos leather doesn't seem to suit my usual style of carrying extra stuff "just in case": the resulting bulges seem to me to detract from both the beauty of the leather and the elegant lines of the bag.  It will be interesting to see if that changes over time! So far I would say she carries very well, but I haven't had to go any real distance with her yet.  She really is elegant, even if "big-boned"!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Very east west, along the top edge which must be 20" across.
I recently showed a photo with my organizer inside and there is still room for an extra shawl or the like, and I haven't noticed any bulges with or without bag shaper/organizer, although the leather mine is in (athene) is different.  Not firmer, though, I have swatches of both to compare.
The Arianna MUST be zipped up, if you want to use the long strap at all.   I occasionally like to hang it off my shoulder by the long strap and if that loooong zippered opening was wide open, it would gape strangely.  If left open, you would need to keep it closed somehow by pressing it shut under your arm, or just keeping the handles tightly together on your arm or in your hands, but it is the biggest 'mouthed' bag I have, an absolutely mammoth opening, that looks pretty silly on the move unless you zip it shut.  On the plus side, if you have it just on your desk nearby, open, you can easily put stuff whatever sized stuff in without needing to use your hand to open the sides to fit something in.  If the dimensions were the same as rua angelica I would be happier, somehow the extra width at the very top is just over the top for me.  I will buy an Arianna midi in a heartbeat.  I already asked for one but was told Marco has no time to design it right now.  I hope one day!

My miss m handles are not working out.  I hope to figure out a solution with Colette.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> I'm hoping for some more interesting leathers!  Especially easy-care ones like the Pebbled and Africa, but maybe beyond these.  I'm not very careful with my bags (a girl's gotta LIVE!), so low maintenance is my mantra.  And more colors!  I do so love colors that are decidedly non-neutral, but not necessarily bright....
> 
> As for styles, I love the way the Midi Zip Selene can switch between more casual and more formal, and I'd love to see another design that is able to do that, especially in a midi size. The zips on it add just enough "edge". These touches - which I don't always appreciate on the bags of other brands - really enhance the already amazing art and craft of our dear Marco.
> 
> Even though my Arianna arrived only yesterday, I'm still excited to see the latest offerings!



Well said. [emoji4] I love the Selene zip for the same reason you just said. The side zippers just add enough edge to the otherwise simple tote. [emoji4]


----------



## musicmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I will buy an Arianna midi in a heartbeat.  I already asked for one but was told Marco has no time to design it right now.  I hope one day!


Yes, an Arianna Midi - less long and less high but with the same depth.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Very east west, along the top edge which must be 20" across.
> I recently showed a photo with my organizer inside and there is still room for an extra shawl or the like, and I haven't noticed any bulges with or without bag shaper/organizer, although the leather mine is in (athene) is different.  Not firmer, though, I have swatches of both to compare.
> The Arianna MUST be zipped up, if you want to use the long strap at all.   I occasionally like to hang it off my shoulder by the long strap and if that loooong zippered opening was wide open, it would gape strangely.  If left open, you would need to keep it closed somehow by pressing it shut under your arm, or just keeping the handles tightly together on your arm or in your hands, but it is the biggest 'mouthed' bag I have, an absolutely mammoth opening, that looks pretty silly on the move unless you zip it shut.  On the plus side, if you have it just on your desk nearby, open, you can easily put stuff whatever sized stuff in without needing to use your hand to open the sides to fit something in.  If the dimensions were the same as rua angelica I would be happier, somehow the extra width at the very top is just over the top for me.  I will buy an Arianna midi in a heartbeat.  I already asked for one but was told Marco has no time to design it right now.  I hope one day!
> 
> My miss m handles are not working out.  I hope to figure out a solution with Colette.


How is it not working? I'm sorry to hear that. i look forward to seeing the solutions.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Very east west, along the top edge which must be 20" across.
> I recently showed a photo with my organizer inside and there is still room for an extra shawl or the like, and I haven't noticed any bulges with or without bag shaper/organizer, although the leather mine is in (athene) is different.  Not firmer, though, I have swatches of both to compare.
> The Arianna MUST be zipped up, if you want to use the long strap at all.   I occasionally like to hang it off my shoulder by the long strap and if that loooong zippered opening was wide open, it would gape strangely.  If left open, you would need to keep it closed somehow by pressing it shut under your arm, or just keeping the handles tightly together on your arm or in your hands, but it is the biggest 'mouthed' bag I have, an absolutely mammoth opening, that looks pretty silly on the move unless you zip it shut.  On the plus side, if you have it just on your desk nearby, open, you can easily put stuff whatever sized stuff in without needing to use your hand to open the sides to fit something in.  If the dimensions were the same as rua angelica I would be happier, somehow the extra width at the very top is just over the top for me.  I will buy an Arianna midi in a heartbeat.  I already asked for one but was told Marco has no time to design it right now.  I hope one day!
> 
> My miss m handles are not working out.  I hope to figure out a solution with Colette.



You mean your Selene zip with Miss M handles?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes



Oh! Sorry to hear this. I hope the problem can be solved so you will enjoy your new bag.


----------



## BlueCherry

I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....


----------



## LuvAllBags

BigCherry said:


> I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....
> 
> View attachment 3626992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626993



These are so, so cool! I love them! Amazing!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Did you all see MM's new FB photo?? A hint! Ooh, I hope it's a slouchy satchel!!! I also love the leather in the pic!


----------



## musicmom

Do you think Marco could be persuaded to add this feature???


----------



## pdxhb

BigCherry said:


> I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....
> 
> View attachment 3626992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626993


I just mistakenly replied over on the reference thread - now for the correct location to say: Wow! Great style on both of these! I think the custom chain really makes these. Enjoy and wear both of them in good health!


----------



## vink

BigCherry said:


> I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....
> 
> View attachment 3626992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626993



You got the Epoca?!?!? How's the fur feel? I'm curious!


----------



## BlueCherry

LuvAllBags said:


> These are so, so cool! I love them! Amazing!!!



Thank you [emoji4] 



pdxhb said:


> I just mistakenly replied over on the reference thread - now for the correct location to say: Wow! Great style on both of these! I think the custom chain really makes these. Enjoy and wear both of them in good health!



Thank you, I prefer a chunkier chain to the more elegant style [emoji4]



vink said:


> You got the Epoca?!?!? How's the fur feel? I'm curious!



Yes I didn't want an aura because I always wanted a mini zhoe, love the little wings, and Marco agreed to this. I love it, it's different and it feels just like snuggling up to your cat [emoji192]


----------



## vink

BigCherry said:


> Thank you [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I prefer a chunkier chain to the more elegant style [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I didn't want an aura because I always wanted a mini zhoe, love the little wings, and Marco agreed to this. I love it, it's different and it feels just like snuggling up to your cat [emoji192]



OMG! That feeling sounds wonderful! I live in tropical and usually varied of fur, but this one is cute and the fur look thick and just so soft I'm always curious. Thanks so much for the reply!


----------



## BlueCherry

vink said:


> OMG! That feeling sounds wonderful! I live in tropical and usually varied of fur, but this one is cute and the fur look thick and just so soft I'm always curious. Thanks so much for the reply!



You're welcome [emoji4]. 

As an animal lover I personally would never entertain real fur but this is so cute. Dog loves it too, I'm worried it might be the first ever bag he shakes like his fluffy toys [emoji23]


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....
> 
> View attachment 3626992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626993



LOL! You got studs and fur and a biker chain .. oh, sorry a thicker chain , cool look! 
I would also think my guys might munch on the fur bag, but all in all style is great and with IMO a bit of fun!! Congrats !!


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> LOL! You got studs and fur and a biker chain .. oh, sorry a thicker chain , cool look!
> I would also think my guys might munch on the fur bag, but all in all style is great and with IMO a bit of fun!! Congrats !!



Hi Bonnie, I've just been reading back a bit as an infrequent poster. So sorry to hear of your health issues and hope you get better soon. Don't know if yours are the same but my dog knows when I'm poorly and puts a sympathetic head on my lap [emoji23]. 

Yes I'm a hardware fan so poor Marco always has to deal with my requests for something extra. He's such a star!

If your dogs munched on this bag it would disappear totally [emoji23][emoji23] but yes it is a fun version, probably not for the summer though.

Thanks [emoji847]


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Did you all see MM's new FB photo?? A hint! Ooh, I hope it's a slouchy satchel!!! I also love the leather in the pic!



Look like camera bag to me. A crossbody?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigCherry said:


> I've received my order of two customised mini zhoes in merino leather....
> 
> View attachment 3626992
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626993


Love the extra bling!


----------



## Juliemvis

vink said:


> Look like camera bag to me. A crossbody?



I hope it's a camera bag , I'm holding out to buy one , [emoji12]


----------



## shoecrazy

This beauty arrived today - black vacchetta Selene zip midi with dark gunmetal hardware and light blue lining peeking out of one of the zippers. I was surprised to find that my laptop can fit in this bag. Black vacchetta is gorgeous!


----------



## vink

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3627626
> 
> This beauty arrived today - black vacchetta Selene zip midi with dark gunmetal hardware and light blue lining peeking out of one of the zippers. I was surprised to find that my laptop can fit in this bag. Black vacchetta is gorgeous!



It is indeed! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3625820
> View attachment 3625821
> 
> 
> I know I'm in the minority on brown bags but I am in love with this medium shade of brown! Milk Chocolate indeed. Not anywhere near light and orange enough to be a tan, and way lighter than a dark brown or mahogany, and close enough to appear a match with much of my footwear. Looks stunning paired with black or camel/beige, in my opinion.  Not a phenomenal pairing with grey or dark brown maybe, but I wouldn't change out of this bag over it, if I was using that color coat or shoes. I *heart* chocolate verona.


Your bag is gorgeous. I love the leather color. I love brown bags. I used to use them all the time when I was in Minnesota now that I am in Florida brown is a bit heavy but I do own a cognac colored bag. I find living in a summer climate I gravitate towards brighter and lighter colors. Such a change for me seeing as I spent so many years in a northern climate that had a very long winter.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3627626
> 
> This beauty arrived today - black vacchetta Selene zip midi with dark gunmetal hardware and light blue lining peeking out of one of the zippers. I was surprised to find that my laptop can fit in this bag. Black vacchetta is gorgeous!



I really love it! Just stunning!


----------



## leechiyong

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3627626
> 
> This beauty arrived today - black vacchetta Selene zip midi with dark gunmetal hardware and light blue lining peeking out of one of the zippers. I was surprised to find that my laptop can fit in this bag. Black vacchetta is gorgeous!


Love the contrast of the black and light blue!


----------



## LuvAllBags

My River Vachetta and Cobblestone Midi Selenes shipped! Should be here in a few days. Can't wait to share pics.


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> My River Vachetta and Cobblestone Midi Selenes shipped! Should be here in a few days. Can't wait to share pics.


Can't wait!


----------



## ajamy

musicmom said:


> Yes, you can zip the top with a binder/folder/legal pad inside! That's very important to some of us...  However, you can't carry quite as much inside when you do that (it makes the bag a little more vertical, which means it loses a little horizontally).  That is probably a good thing in my case, as I do tend to over-pack!  The bag as photographed in both internal pictures can be zipped up with those contents plus a bit more, say a light cardigan or a few pouches or a sandwich, but isn't big enough for a change of shoes, for example.  My own laptop (Dell, 15") doesn't quite fit, but a 13" one probably would.
> 
> I haven't had the bag even 48 hours yet, but I will say that my impression at this point is that the design of the Arianna together with the Merinos leather doesn't seem to suit my usual style of carrying extra stuff "just in case": the resulting bulges seem to me to detract from both the beauty of the leather and the elegant lines of the bag.  It will be interesting to see if that changes over time! So far I would say she carries very well, but I haven't had to go any real distance with her yet.  She really is elegant, even if "big-boned"!


Thanks, that's really useful to know


----------



## VanBod1525

Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra is out for delivery. I hope it is love!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Fingers crossed for you. I am really sad that my dream of miss m thin handles on a selene midi will remain a dream. They were cracking and the edge dye was coming off in a matter of hours out of the box at the points of attachments of the handles. It looked pretty old and worn on day 1, which was kind of upsetting. I figured after several wears the leather itself may very well continue tearing as the surface with the edge paint had, so I just didn't want to wait and watch it all fall apart in front of me and Marco suggested he swap them for regular selene midi handles and I went along with that and sent the bag back. 

I am really sad though, I didn't want another bag that doesn't stay on my shoulder, so I would not have ordered a selene midi if I knew I couldn't have a successful  thin strap arrangement. I probably would have tried the angelica again (the one I came was sent with handles lengthened rather than shortened). I am mostly just so tired of thinking about getting my Friday flash sale purchase from January to a happy ending. I just want the bag to a) come as ordered and b) not crumble anywhere immediately. 

I think I am done making drastic modifications to their designs. Not only does it sometimes add up to almost an entire second (non-modified) bag, or at least halfway towards one, it is just too risky to reinvent the wheel and have it all work out. From now on I'll try to just buy MM bags as is  (with maybe a fun lining color) and  appreciate the designs as intended, or then just move on to the next style if it isn't quite for me.


----------



## VanBod1525

VanBod1525 said:


> Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra is out for delivery. I hope it is love!!


Dang! Missed the DHL guy!!


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Dang! Missed the DHL guy!!


Bummer!


----------



## tenKrat

My DH took a quick glance at my dark taupe vachetta Aura sitting on the kitchen counter this morning. He said, "That's a really nice bag." as if it was the first time he's seen it. (He's already seen it several times.)  Made me chuckle. 

Men.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> My DH took a quick glance at my dark taupe vachetta Aura sitting on the kitchen counter this morning. He said, "That's a really nice bag." as if it was the first time he's seen it. (He's already seen it several times.)  Made me chuckle.
> 
> Men.



Love it.


----------



## Odebdo

SPRING AND SUMMER IS HERE!!!

Check the blog!

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> SPRING AND SUMMER IS HERE!!!
> 
> Check the blog!
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/



OMG!!! A slouchy satchel!!! Love a few of the hobos! And a Grande Aura! Wow! I really love several of the leathers! So very excited! Now to plan an order...tough decisions to come! I will buy the satchel for sure...maybe in the Hazelnut Athene as shown. And I must have that stunning fuchsia. Just not sure which style.


----------



## musicmom

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/

WOW!!!!  Great colors!!!  But those new bags are SO big....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> 
> WOW!!!!  Great colors!!!  But those new bags are SO big....


They are big. I see several I would like, but the size.....hmmm


----------



## musicmom

I absolutely NEED top zippers to all my bags now, but I don't like the new designs with zippers!  

Here's hoping that the ones I DO like can have zippers instead...


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra is out for delivery. I hope it is love!!


Can't wait to see the photos. Love the bordeaux leather.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> They are big. I see several I would like, but the size.....hmmm


Most are too big for me but I do love the larger Aura.


----------



## musicmom

I know some of you have bags in the Athene leathers.  Are they VERY shiny?  Are they hard-wearing or do they need babying?  How have they held up over time?  I think I remember reading that they are light-weight. How do they compare to the Africa, Pebbled and Merinos leathers?  Are they firm or stiff?  So many questions!  But I am liking the look of the new colors, and am wondering what designs they work best with, AND if they will fit my lifestyle!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I am really sad that my dream of miss m thin handles on a selene midi will remain a dream. They were cracking and the edge dye was coming off in a matter of hours out of the box at the points of attachments of the handles. It looked pretty old and worn on day 1, which was kind of upsetting. I figured after several wears the leather itself may very well continue tearing as the surface with the edge paint had, so I just didn't want to wait and watch it all fall apart in front of me and Marco suggested he swap them for regular selene midi handles and I went along with that and sent the bag back.
> 
> I am really sad though, I didn't want another bag that doesn't stay on my shoulder, so I would not have ordered a selene midi if I knew I couldn't have a successful  thin strap arrangement. I probably would have tried the angelica again (the one I came was sent with handles lengthened rather than shortened). I am mostly just so tired of thinking about getting my Friday flash sale purchase from January to a happy ending. I just want the bag to a) come as ordered and b) not crumble anywhere immediately.
> 
> I think I am done making drastic modifications to their designs. Not only does it sometimes add up to almost an entire second (non-modified) bag, or at least halfway towards one, it is just too risky to reinvent the wheel and have it all work out. From now on I'll try to just buy MM bags as is  (with maybe a fun lining color) and  appreciate the designs as intended, or then just move on to the next style if it isn't quite for me.



I'm sorry to hear the result come out not as good as you plan. I hope the bag comes back better this time and you'll like it. Actually, if you just want the bag to stay out, can't you ask the handles like the one on Demetra? I notice that one has a slimming handles at the spot where it sit on your shoulders? I maybe wrong though since I've never seen it in person.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Fingers crossed for you. I am really sad that my dream of miss m thin handles on a selene midi will remain a dream. They were cracking and the edge dye was coming off in a matter of hours out of the box at the points of attachments of the handles. It looked pretty old and worn on day 1, which was kind of upsetting. I figured after several wears the leather itself may very well continue tearing as the surface with the edge paint had, so I just didn't want to wait and watch it all fall apart in front of me and Marco suggested he swap them for regular selene midi handles and I went along with that and sent the bag back.
> 
> I am really sad though, I didn't want another bag that doesn't stay on my shoulder, so I would not have ordered a selene midi if I knew I couldn't have a successful  thin strap arrangement. I probably would have tried the angelica again (the one I came was sent with handles lengthened rather than shortened). I am mostly just so tired of thinking about getting my Friday flash sale purchase from January to a happy ending. I just want the bag to a) come as ordered and b) not crumble anywhere immediately.
> 
> I think I am done making drastic modifications to their designs. Not only does it sometimes add up to almost an entire second (non-modified) bag, or at least halfway towards one, it is just too risky to reinvent the wheel and have it all work out. From now on I'll try to just buy MM bags as is  (with maybe a fun lining color) and  appreciate the designs as intended, or then just move on to the next style if it isn't quite for me.


Sorry to hear this.  It really looked good on you.  I hope you would still like the bag as much when you get it back.


----------



## msd_bags

I'm not, well, maybe I should say 'was not', a hobo/shoulder bag person, but I'm liking Marco's new releases!!


----------



## thedseer

Bluette merinos appears to be almost (or exactly?) the color I've been waiting for, in my favorite leather. I used to dislike hobos, but I love them now. I'm drawn to the Calista - it reminds me a bit of my BV cervo hobo with the simplicity and slouchiness. I think the other hobos might be too big for me. The Juliet is kind of what I was hoping for in a style, but something about it isn't winning me over (but I also disliked the looks of the soulmate at first, and now it's one of my favorite bags). 

I think this year I will probably get a Calista and an Aura...Just want to clear out a bit more space first.


----------



## thedseer

I also really love the pebbled leather colors though I prefer merinos leather to pebbled. That red is perfect and the blues are beautiful.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I'm not, well, maybe I should say 'was not', a hobo/shoulder bag person, but I'm liking Marco's new releases!!



Me, too!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I'm excited about the large bags, as the small bags from last season are not my thing. I will be ordering a Juliet, and will consider either a Hera or Theia. 

I love the Hazel Athene, fuchsia merinos, and stormy green merinos. I have been waiting for neutral Athene leathers to arrive. And how gorgeous would a fuchsia Midi Minerva be?? 

I emailed Colette to ask if any of the blues are close to my beloved storm gray nabuk. I'm hoping one of them will fulfill my desire for slate blue.


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I also really love the pebbled leather colors though I prefer merinos leather to pebbled. That red is perfect and the blues are beautiful.



I was thinking the same thing. That red is perfect and am intrigued by denim.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> I absolutely NEED top zippers to all my bags now, but I don't like the new designs with zippers!
> 
> Here's hoping that the ones I DO like can have zippers instead...


If you like the Hera, here are Colette's replies to a couple of questions I had about it:
Yes, Hera may be made with a zipper top.  The fee is 35 euro.

Yes, Hera strap may be swapped for the Theia strap.  Fee is 40 euro.

I am hoping that within the next couple of weeks I will have a personal
review on the blog with mod shots, style comparison, what fits inside, etc.

I'm not sold on the little ornamental ball below the studs on the Hera, so I might switch out the straps.


----------



## thedseer

I'm a little confused by the stormy sea green. In the swatch, it looks dark like forest, but in the bag picture, it looks like a grey-green (more like what I would expect).


----------



## vink

I like the Denim and Avio and am curious about Stormy sea green, too. This is getting really good. But so far, the only design that got me interested is Juliet, but the size is too big. I understand that many of the ladies commute, but I drive (plus a kids) and my shoulder can't take the weight and size anymore. If this comes in 10"-12". it'll be perfect. But I know if I'm younger or commute, I'd definitely jump! (Or maybe a model is just small so I perceive the bag as really big? Coz it look like a weekender here.)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well I sent the bag back according to Marco's suggestion, to have regular straps put on. I then was told by Colette that I'm banned from buying any more bags from Massaccesi.  I'm shocked. A bag starts ripping and has a frayed seam to boot (I was not going to mention that), I email pictures and ask what to do about it, they give me instructions, I follow them, and then they ban me. I don't get it. I can understand saying that they won't take any more modified bag orders from me, I had come to that conclusion already on my own that a handle style swap, while perfect on my divina midi, is probably too drastic a change for their styles, or at least risky. I have 3 non modified bags from them (beyond tassel or lining color) and 2 with more major modifications like different handles, one works and one didn't. So I was not going to continue with major modifications anyways. And I never told them what the solution should be about my handles breaking on day 1, just asked for a solution. I did not love the idea they gave but I didn't want to waste any more of their time discussing it so I just went along to get along so I could move on with planning my sixth bag from them. 

But there won't be a sixth bag, after all. They won't sell me anything anymore. What a week! First me than a month of job interviews and no job and now this. I think I have some bad juju this week. 

I love the bags from Massaccesi that I have and I love to talk about my experiences with them with you lovely ladies. But how can a banned buyer be part of this thread discussion? Feels strange.

Anyway have a great Friday and weekend everyone!


----------



## Juliemvis

Not really enjoying the look of the new collection ,while the new leathers colours are great I don't like the design of the bags all to big !! .not everyone likes  a huge bag .oh well il maybe have a new phoebe in red [emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I sent the bag back according to Marco's suggestion, to have regular straps put on. I then was told by Colette that I'm banned from buying any more bags from Massaccesi.  I'm shocked. A bag starts ripping and has a frayed seam to boot (I was not going to mention that), I email pictures and ask what to do about it, they give me instructions, I follow them, and then they ban me. I don't get it. I can understand saying that they won't take any more modified bag orders from me, I had come to that conclusion already on my own that a handle style swap, while perfect on my divina midi, is probably too drastic a change for their styles, or at least risky. I have 3 non modified bags from them (beyond tassel or lining color) and 2 with more major modifications like different handles, one works and one didn't. So I was not going to continue with major modifications anyways. And I never told them what the solution should be about my handles breaking on day 1, just asked for a solution. I did not love the idea they gave but I didn't want to waste any more of their time discussing it so I just went along to get along so I could move on with planning my sixth bag from them.
> 
> But there won't be a sixth bag, after all. They won't sell me anything anymore. What a week! First me than a month of job interviews and no job and now this. I think I have some bad juju this week.
> 
> I love the bags from Massaccesi that I have and I love to talk about my experiences with them with you lovely ladies. But how can a banned buyer be part of this thread discussion? Feels strange.
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and weekend everyone!


Oh no. I'm sorry to hear that.  how very discouraging but you can still,share your beauties here especially your beautiful Selenes..


----------



## bonniekir

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3627626
> 
> This beauty arrived today - black vacchetta Selene zip midi with dark gunmetal hardware and light blue lining peeking out of one of the zippers. I was surprised to find that my laptop can fit in this bag. Black vacchetta is gorgeous!


The bag is so beautiful in this rich black! The blue lining and hw suits the leather very nicely! Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> Not really enjoying the look of the new collection ,while the new leathers colours are great I don't like the design of the bags all to big !! .not everyone likes  a huge bag .oh well il maybe have a new phoebe in red [emoji3]



A Phoebe in Red will look stunning!! A good thing is that there are lots of small bags to get with the lovely new leathers!! Personally I far more prefer big bags.. lol.. and have long wanted to see more, luckily there are models for different tastes


----------



## VanBod1525

I like the Calista,Theia and Hera. Currently favouring the Calista for its minimal hardware. Will be interested to see if mid versions of these make an appearance. Leather colours are all lovely. I like the denim, the stormy sea green and the avio athene. Not sure I NEED any of those colours though.


----------



## ajamy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I sent the bag back according to Marco's suggestion, to have regular straps put on. I then was told by Colette that I'm banned from buying any more bags from Massaccesi.  I'm shocked. A bag starts ripping and has a frayed seam to boot (I was not going to mention that), I email pictures and ask what to do about it, they give me instructions, I follow them, and then they ban me. I don't get it. I can understand saying that they won't take any more modified bag orders from me, I had come to that conclusion already on my own that a handle style swap, while perfect on my divina midi, is probably too drastic a change for their styles, or at least risky. I have 3 non modified bags from them (beyond tassel or lining color) and 2 with more major modifications like different handles, one works and one didn't. So I was not going to continue with major modifications anyways. And I never told them what the solution should be about my handles breaking on day 1, just asked for a solution. I did not love the idea they gave but I didn't want to waste any more of their time discussing it so I just went along to get along so I could move on with planning my sixth bag from them.
> 
> But there won't be a sixth bag, after all. They won't sell me anything anymore. What a week! First me than a month of job interviews and no job and now this. I think I have some bad juju this week.
> 
> I love the bags from Massaccesi that I have and I love to talk about my experiences with them with you lovely ladies. But how can a banned buyer be part of this thread discussion? Feels strange.
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and weekend everyone!


Ouch! That seems quite extreme to refuse any more orders.  And on top of the job disappointment as well.  What a bad week you've had.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ajamy said:


> Ouch! That seems quite extreme to refuse any more orders.  And on top of the job disappointment as well.  What a bad week you've had.



Thanks. Well at least the 1 year old, the 3 year old, the tween and the teen are all relatively healthy! I'm waiting for the stomach flu to hit! My husband is on another continent on business all week and I am trying to handle holding down the fort plus grad school. Did I  mention a toilet stopped flushing all together? Luckily a plumber came right away and swapped it out for a new one in under half an hour. 

That kind of week. Hope the roof doesn't cave in next! On my own with the kids until Monday ; at least I appreciate my husband the super dad all the more after he has been gone for a week!


----------



## anitalilac

The Bluette Merino is calling my name it is exactly the blue I want. Merino leather puddles right? So if I want the Diva in Bluette Merino , I probably should request a backing for it to stand ?


----------



## bonniekir

7


anitalilac said:


> The Bluette Merino is calling my name it is exactly the blue I want. Merino leather puddles right? So if I want the Diva in Bluette Merino , I probably should request a backing for it to stand ?



I would personally not get a backing, because I like my Divas to flop and melt  So yes, do request backing with the Merino leather! Wow, it will look rather stunning!!


----------



## bonniekir

Ladies!! I did read all the 'get well' wishes from you, and these are most appreciated! And I will and must be able to walk my usual hundred miles a week as well as cycling and riding again A saying some of us 'old' Belenistas used to say was, well, I am bad in quoting.. lol.. but here goes: When one write it down , it will happen .. VanB will def know the correct saying.. So, no worries, it might take another year or so, and in the mean while I can enjoy watching your new bags here on tpf!
Thanks again!!


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I sent the bag back according to Marco's suggestion, to have regular straps put on. I then was told by Colette that I'm banned from buying any more bags from Massaccesi.  I'm shocked. A bag starts ripping and has a frayed seam to boot (I was not going to mention that), I email pictures and ask what to do about it, they give me instructions, I follow them, and then they ban me. I don't get it. I can understand saying that they won't take any more modified bag orders from me, I had come to that conclusion already on my own that a handle style swap, while perfect on my divina midi, is probably too drastic a change for their styles, or at least risky. I have 3 non modified bags from them (beyond tassel or lining color) and 2 with more major modifications like different handles, one works and one didn't. So I was not going to continue with major modifications anyways. And I never told them what the solution should be about my handles breaking on day 1, just asked for a solution. I did not love the idea they gave but I didn't want to waste any more of their time discussing it so I just went along to get along so I could move on with planning my sixth bag from them.
> 
> But there won't be a sixth bag, after all. They won't sell me anything anymore. What a week! First me than a month of job interviews and no job and now this. I think I have some bad juju this week.
> 
> I love the bags from Massaccesi that I have and I love to talk about my experiences with them with you lovely ladies. But how can a banned buyer be part of this thread discussion? Feels strange.
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and weekend everyone!



I don't own a Massaccesi bag that I haven't customised; I've asked for zips, zipped pockets, modified straps, studs plus other things that I haven't got around to ordering yet. Once or twice (maybe more) Marco has said no and I smile. This is probably because he would have to invest too much labour, which is not cost effective, or because it's simply a rubbish idea on my part. 

What I would say, from the viewpoint of a person who loves MM bags but with extra bling, is that any bag I modify is at my own risk. If I don't like it - that's my tough luck because I chose the modifications. 

If it's faulty, I really cannot imagine that MM will not accept liability and do everything they can to address this. If the fault came about because of a modification it becomes a grey area. 

I needed an extra strap for my latest bags, asked Colette on Wednesday for them and I've just received a text from my colleague that they're on my desk, today Friday! That is superb customer service and exceeds what I expect from MM. 

I am sorry to hear you are banned but hopefully you will be able to purchase on Ebay as they do pop up every now and again and at least you will be able to purchase with a saving [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

thedseer said:


> I'm a little confused by the stormy sea green. In the swatch, it looks dark like forest, but in the bag picture, it looks like a grey-green (more like what I would expect).



Yes I like this colour too and also noticed the difference. I would go by the daylight colour as I think everything looks darker indoors or at night. I have a forest swatch in merinos and found just a little too dark for me so I would be surprised if the sea green was the same.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I also really love the pebbled leather colors though I prefer merinos leather to pebbled. That red is perfect and the blues are beautiful.


I also love the pebbled leather colors especially the red. The blues are amazing.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I'm a little confused by the stormy sea green. In the swatch, it looks dark like forest, but in the bag picture, it looks like a grey-green (more like what I would expect).


I am also wondering about the stormy Sea green. I love the grey green and hope it's not that dark forest color.


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> Yes I like this colour too and also noticed the difference. I would go by the daylight colour as I think everything looks darker indoors or at night. I have a forest swatch in merinos and found just a little too dark for me so I would be surprised if the sea green was the same.


I am drooling over the grande Aura in sea green. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji6]


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> I don't own a Massaccesi bag that I haven't customised; I've asked for zips, zipped pockets, modified straps, studs plus other things that I haven't got around to ordering yet. Once or twice (maybe more) Marco has said no and I smile. This is probably because he would have to invest too much labour, which is not cost effective, or because it's simply a rubbish idea on my part.
> 
> What I would say, from the viewpoint of a person who loves MM bags but with extra bling, is that any bag I modify is at my own risk. If I don't like it - that's my tough luck because I chose the modifications.
> 
> If it's faulty, I really cannot imagine that MM will not accept liability and do everything they can to address this. If the fault came about because of a modification it becomes a grey area.
> 
> I needed an extra strap for my latest bags, asked Colette on Wednesday for them and I've just received a text from my colleague that they're on my desk, today Friday! That is superb customer service and exceeds what I expect from MM.
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are banned but hopefully you will be able to purchase on Ebay as they do pop up every now and again and at least you will be able to purchase with a saving


 
Excellent post!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I sent the bag back according to Marco's suggestion, to have regular straps put on. I then was told by Colette that I'm banned from buying any more bags from Massaccesi.  I'm shocked. A bag starts ripping and has a frayed seam to boot (I was not going to mention that), I email pictures and ask what to do about it, they give me instructions, I follow them, and then they ban me. I don't get it. I can understand saying that they won't take any more modified bag orders from me, I had come to that conclusion already on my own that a handle style swap, while perfect on my divina midi, is probably too drastic a change for their styles, or at least risky. I have 3 non modified bags from them (beyond tassel or lining color) and 2 with more major modifications like different handles, one works and one didn't. So I was not going to continue with major modifications anyways. And I never told them what the solution should be about my handles breaking on day 1, just asked for a solution. I did not love the idea they gave but I didn't want to waste any more of their time discussing it so I just went along to get along so I could move on with planning my sixth bag from them.
> 
> But there won't be a sixth bag, after all. They won't sell me anything anymore. What a week! First me than a month of job interviews and no job and now this. I think I have some bad juju this week.
> 
> I love the bags from Massaccesi that I have and I love to talk about my experiences with them with you lovely ladies. But how can a banned buyer be part of this thread discussion? Feels strange.
> 
> Anyway have a great Friday and weekend everyone!



Oh... I'm sorry to hear this. [emoji17] It's quite harsh. And actually, your River Selene zip is very pretty. Can't you ask if you can get a non-modified bag? I mean we're dealing with artist, right? The leather artist, I mean. Artist can be grumpy sometimes and the Italian is also famous for their passionate emotion. (I think my English is getting weird, but I hope you understand what I mean.)


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> The Bluette Merino is calling my name it is exactly the blue I want. Merino leather puddles right? So if I want the Diva in Bluette Merino , I probably should request a backing for it to stand ?



That's great choice! If you order, please please please post some photo! I really want to see!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Ladies!! I did read all the 'get well' wishes from you, and these are most appreciated! And I will and must be able to walk my usual hundred miles a week as well as cycling and riding again A saying some of us 'old' Belenistas used to say was, well, I am bad in quoting.. lol.. but here goes: When one write it down , it will happen .. VanB will def know the correct saying.. So, no worries, it might take another year or so, and in the mean while I can enjoy watching your new bags here on tpf!
> Thanks again!!



I'm glad to hear you're getting better. Time can just fly and before you know, I'm sure you will recover well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Oh... I'm sorry to hear this. [emoji17] It's quite harsh. And actually, your River Selene zip is very pretty. Can't you ask if you can get a non-modified bag? I mean we're dealing with artist, right? The leather artist, I mean. Artist can be grumpy sometimes and the Italian is also famous for their passionate emotion. (I think my English is getting weird, but I hope you understand what I mean.)



Yeah I guess I rubbed the artist the wrong way. It happens, and it's up to him if he doesn't want my business. I just thought it was strange because I have never wanted to send a bag back and actually I didn't want to send this one back either, I just wanted to consult about what to do regarding the straps fraying on the first day and I said right away I did not want to part from my brown beauty. I never asked for my money back or to return it or exchange or anything. I have only exchanged a bag that was the wrong order sent by mistake, but this one I just thought I would share the photos of the cracking leather and see if it was normal or what. Oh well, I guess I should have kept quiet and discussed it with my local cobbler. 

Just a cautionary tale that don't ask for different straps and then complain if they start to rip on the first day, its buyer beware.....


----------



## leechiyong

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah I guess I rubbed the artist the wrong way. It happens, and it's up to him if he doesn't want my business. I just thought it was strange because I have never wanted to send a bag back and actually I didn't want to send this one back either, I just wanted to consult about what to do regarding the straps fraying on the first day and I said right away I did not want to part from my brown beauty. I never asked for my money back or to return it or exchange or anything. I have only exchanged a bag that was the wrong order sent by mistake, but this one I just thought I would share the photos of the cracking leather and see if it was normal or what. Oh well, I guess I should have kept quiet and discussed it with my local cobbler.
> 
> Just a cautionary tale that don't ask for different straps and then complain if they start to rip on the first day, its buyer beware.....


I must say I admire the grace with which you're handling this.  It seems very extreme.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> I like the Denim and Avio and am curious about Stormy sea green, too. This is getting really good. But so far, the only design that got me interested is Juliet, but the size is too big. I understand that many of the ladies commute, but I drive (plus a kids) and my shoulder can't take the weight and size anymore. If this comes in 10"-12". it'll be perfect. But I know if I'm younger or commute, I'd definitely jump! (Or maybe a model is just small so I perceive the bag as really big? Coz it look like a weekender here.)



I'm with you on the colors!  So many great blues!  And here I was hoping to extend my palette...  The size is a big deal to me too (no pun intended!).  Even (or especially) when I'm on foot in Manhattan, I don't want to be carrying a big bag, as I will only stuff it full and then it'll be heavy, it will slow me down, and my shoulders and/or back will complain either at the time or later.  Plus huge bags just aren't crowd-friendly.  I'm hoping that the Hera will end up being more of a moderate size, as the others look simply HUGE - big enough for a sleep-over and then some... Or perhaps it's simply time for another Midi Zip Selene (with top zipper and messenger strap) in a hot new color.  This is my favorite bag of all time!


----------



## musicmom

leechiyong said:


> I must say I admire the grace with which you're handling this.  It seems very extreme.


I agree.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah I guess I rubbed the artist the wrong way. It happens, and it's up to him if he doesn't want my business. I just thought it was strange because I have never wanted to send a bag back and actually I didn't want to send this one back either, I just wanted to consult about what to do regarding the straps fraying on the first day and I said right away I did not want to part from my brown beauty. I never asked for my money back or to return it or exchange or anything. I have only exchanged a bag that was the wrong order sent by mistake, but this one I just thought I would share the photos of the cracking leather and see if it was normal or what. Oh well, I guess I should have kept quiet and discussed it with my local cobbler.
> 
> Just a cautionary tale that don't ask for different straps and then complain if they start to rip on the first day, its buyer beware.....



I'm sorry this happened, HBG, especially at a time when you are already dealing with some bad luck. Yeah, I agree that it's the two sides of working with an artist. On one hand you have direct access to the creator and are able to participate to some extent in the design. On the other hand it is a relationship where you have to tread delicately, unlike bigger brands where the creator can engage fans but remain distant from customers, like Rebecca Minkoff. I am a freelancer in the creative industry so I know what it feels like from both sides as a creator and a client. In the end, I would be disappointed by the decision but move on. The bag world is huge and you still have Etsy and Laurel Dasso, no shortage of people to make you bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh well there's always the secondary market for preloved! It's just a little awkward because after six months of talking up the bags with my only other American girlfriend here in Europe, showing them to her in person and letting her try them on, I finally talked her into going in with me on my next order as soon as the spring summer collection came out and I thought I would have a local MM girlfriend in addition to all you lovely ladies to chat with in cyberland. I now will have to tell her she better order on her own if she is still interested in doing so, because I got blacklisted. I feel like I got sent to the principal's office or have been give the scarlet letter or....insert your shame metaphor! Haha! But yeah they are just bags, and I can buy them second hand and enjoy the five I ordered new!


----------



## remainsilly

Interesting.
Now quite impressed with this company.


----------



## VanBod1525

Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That is really lovely smooshy Bordeaux goodness!


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240


This is gorgeous! It really showcases the lovely leather.


----------



## pbnjam

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240



May I ask what leather this is? Looks very pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## musicmom

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240


Absolutely gorgeous!  It almost makes me wish I had ordered my Arianna (now in Port Merinos) in this leather.  Perhaps it's better to keep the Tuscania leather for when smooshiness enhances the bag even more.  I never considered changing the backing on any of my bags before, but what a great idea!  Then you get more of the structure you want in spite of your leather choice...  Food for thought!!!


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> I don't own a Massaccesi bag that I haven't customised; I've asked for zips, zipped pockets, modified straps, studs plus other things that I haven't got around to ordering yet. Once or twice (maybe more) Marco has said no and I smile. This is probably because he would have to invest too much labour, which is not cost effective, or because it's simply a rubbish idea on my part.
> 
> What I would say, from the viewpoint of a person who loves MM bags but with extra bling, is that any bag I modify is at my own risk. If I don't like it - that's my tough luck because I chose the modifications.
> 
> If it's faulty, I really cannot imagine that MM will not accept liability and do everything they can to address this. If the fault came about because of a modification it becomes a grey area.
> 
> I needed an extra strap for my latest bags, asked Colette on Wednesday for them and I've just received a text from my colleague that they're on my desk, today Friday! That is superb customer service and exceeds what I expect from MM.
> 
> 
> I am sorry to hear you are banned but hopefully you will be able to purchase on Ebay as they do pop up every now and again and at least you will be able to purchase with a saving [emoji4]



Thank you for this enlightening post. I never make any changes to my bags except perhaps a lining or my very first Zhoe I asked for more holes in the strap as I wanted to make it shorter as I am only 5'4" with a small frame. I know why I am just not that inventive or creative when it comes to design. The only thing I ever asked Marco to do was to make a mini Divina this was after I bought a full size purple Divina and it absolutely was huge on me. He was nice enough to let me send it back but it was a stock bag. I replaced it with a purple Aphrodite. I have 25 MM bags and the only one that I gave away as a gift because it was not my color was the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate. It was gorgeous but I should have known cream is not my color I replaced it with an Ochre nubuck which is more my color palette. I have to say my daughter has a couple of the MM bags one I bought for her as she loved my lead midi Selene so much I had to buy a second one. I also bought her a couple of Phoebes. I must say because I know I lack in the area of design I kind of stick with what Marco designs as he has been doing this for such a long time. I also know what bags I like and for the most part what suits me so I am fortunate in that I have never bought a style and had to sell it because it did not work for me. Also I am not too picky and I can get most bags to work for me. I think it is mainly because I just do not have that design gene in me. 

For me it is the love of the leather and the quality of the craftsmanship that is what I am really looking for in my bags. I love seeing the gorgeous leather and the stitching being so perfect. Oh yes I sew so when I see how straight and even the stitching is I am hugely impressed. I know how difficult it is to do that. I know that I would never be able to afford bespoke bags that are this gorgeous made especially for me if it were not for MM bags. 

So after that long winded dissertation I think you all will know I fit into the boring category when it comes to design of bags and changes because I just can't picture how things will turn out.


----------



## VanBod1525

pbnjam said:


> May I ask what leather this is? Looks very pretty! [emoji7]


Its one of the Tuscania leathers. Just distressed enough for my taste.


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> I know some of you have bags in the Athene leathers.  Are they VERY shiny?  Are they hard-wearing or do they need babying?  How have they held up over time?  I think I remember reading that they are light-weight. How do they compare to the Africa, Pebbled and Merinos leathers?  Are they firm or stiff?  So many questions!  But I am liking the look of the new colors, and am wondering what designs they work best with, AND if they will fit my lifestyle!


I don't have any Athene, but I do have a Belen Echandia sheen leather, which might even be the same (just a different name), but it's at least very similar.  It's not very shiny, but it does have a sheen.  It is durable, but on my bag, it tends to scuff on the corners.  The scuffs just have to be touched up with leather conditioner, and they're fine until they require a touchup again.  Athene/sheen leather is lightweight.  I'd say it's comparable to nappa leather in terms of weight and firmness.  It is not stiff and has some suppleness.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Bluette merinos appears to be almost (or exactly?) the color I've been waiting for, in my favorite leather. I used to dislike hobos, but I love them now. *I'm drawn to the Calista - it reminds me a bit of my BV cervo hobo with the simplicity and slouchiness.[*/QUOTE]


I thought the same thing---Calista is similar to my BV cervo hobo.  I do like the Calista a lot.


----------



## tenKrat

@VanBod1525, you hit a home run with your Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra with the dark gunmetal hardware.  Gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> @VanBod1525, you hit a home run with your Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra with the dark gunmetal hardware.  Gorgeous!


I second that a definite home run. I am in love with your Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra and the dark gunmetal hardware terrific choice.


----------



## tenKrat

I like the Theia, Calista, and Grande Aura best in this S/S17's lineup of pretty bags.  

So far, I've dreamt up a Theia in Light Beige pebbled, a Calista in Sand merinos, and a Grande Aura in Cameo Athene.  And I'm going to stop right there.  I like reading what everyone else dreams up.


----------



## mkpurselover

Blue, blue, blue[emoji175]!  I love the new blues [emoji16].  I created 2 bags with my color touch app just to get an idea of looks I like.  The Arianna in Aegean blue pebbles and the new Juliette in bluette


----------



## LuvAllBags

I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure. 

Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure.
> 
> Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.
> 
> View attachment 3629426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629428



The Biscotti Tuscania Selene is gorgeous, and so is the color of the lining.


----------



## dcooney4

LuvAllBags said:


> I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure.
> 
> Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.
> 
> View attachment 3629426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629428


The are both beautiful. I love blue bags .


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure.
> 
> Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.
> 
> View attachment 3629426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629428


Just gorgeous. I am in love with both of these. I love midi Selenes and your leather choice is stunning. Enjoy these wonderful new lovelies!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I don't have any Athene, but I do have a Belen Echandia sheen leather, which might even be the same (just a different name), but it's at least very similar.  It's not very shiny, but it does have a sheen.  It is durable, but on my bag, it tends to scuff on the corners.  The scuffs just have to be touched up with leather conditioner, and they're fine until they require a touchup again.  Athene/sheen leather is lightweight.  I'd say it's comparable to nappa leather in terms of weight and firmness.  It is not stiff and has some suppleness.


TenKrat I also experienced that with my BE sheen leathers. The corners would get scuffed up and I am pretty gentle with my bags and out would come the LovinmyBags leather cleaner and conditioner. It would look all spiffy again and when the scuffs were visible again once again the conditioner would be out. I thought it was me and how I was handling the bags but nice to know it wasn't just me mishandling the leather.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure.
> 
> Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.
> 
> View attachment 3629426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629428


Love the lining when I looked at the photos a second time saw I had missed the beautiful dark blue lining on the Biscotti it is the perfect contrast.


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, I've taken myself off bag ban!!!  I just ordered a midi zip Selene for my sister, and an Arianna for me. [emoji16]

My sis has been dealing with a bunch for family stuff and its her birthday and I wanted to get her something special.  She loves my deep violet midi zip Selene,  so I ordered her one, same color, with gold hardware and purple lining.  Also 3" longer handles.  

And for me!  Arianna in the new Aegean pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware!   Now I gotta go make money to pay for them!!  [emoji38]


----------



## carterazo

LuvAllBags said:


> I corresponded with Colette today on a few of the blues, as I'm looking for my slate blue. Sounds like Avio Athene and Denim Pebbled both fit the bill. She sent a pic next to Storm Gray Nabuk and they are all definitely in the same ballpark. So excited! That puts one of the blue-grays on my list for sure.
> 
> Also received my River Vachetta and Biscotti Tuscania Midi Selenes today. I completely adore both. Just stunning. Biscotti has dark blue interior, which is very close to Navy. I'm so very happy with them. Both have silver hardware, and I'm pleased with that choice too.
> 
> View attachment 3629426
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629427
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629428


That blue is stunning. Wish I could see it irl. Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## LuvAllBags

I forgot to add that my Terra Cotta Midi Minerva also shipped and will arrive Monday. Can't wait to get my hands on that one. If I like the style in merinos, I will repeat it in the dark fuchsia, I think.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BTW, I am LOVING the DHL delivery!!!!! Text alerts the day it ships as well as the day it delivers, reminders to waive signature if needed...so much better than the mail.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240



Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240


Vannie this is such a gorgeous color. It is definitely a keeper.


----------



## carterazo

I'm really loving the Calista, but she's huge! I hope Marco makes a midi and a mini version of it.  I also like Hera a lot, but I want to see pics of you ladies wearing it to get a better idea of how it really looks on a petite person


----------



## shoecrazy

Bad lighting, but love my dark blue verona midi Minerva that arrived today!


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> BTW, I am LOVING the DHL delivery!!!!! Text alerts the day it ships as well as the day it delivers, reminders to waive signature if needed...so much better than the mail.


 
I totally agree!  DHL rocks!  My most recent order, mailed from the Massaccesi workshop on December 22 by the Postal Service, left Milan on December 23, and was never seen again... It was declared officially lost in mid February, and Marco made me another bag.  That bag took 3 days to reach me in the States, even over a weekend!


----------



## thedseer

I'm also a fan of the fast DHL delivery. Last time I had a mini panic though when my bag showed as delivered and it wasn't there. Luckily I was able to recover it from my neighbor's porch.


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240



Oh, this is DDG!  Thank you so much for sharing the photos.


----------



## vink

shoecrazy said:


> Bad lighting, but love my dark blue verona midi Minerva that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629623



Wow! This is just perfect in every way!


----------



## djfmn

shoecrazy said:


> Bad lighting, but love my dark blue verona midi Minerva that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629623


What a great bag. Love the dark blue in a midi Minerva so pretty. Are those the standard flap length not sure I am explaining myself well but I know some ladies have lengthened them. The part that covers the exterior pockets.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...I have not read everything but skimmed....and drooled over the bag porn most recently posted! 

I am loving the new blues!! Denim pebbled will most likely find it's way into my collection...and Calista has me swooning. I also really like the new Athene leathers.

Marco makes decisions SO hard on us! He comes up with such wonderful designs and leathers!

Miss being here more....tax season, kids, sleep are my priorities right now!


----------



## tenKrat

@LuvAllBags, your River vachetta Selene Midi is lovely. I love dark navy and vachetta. I also love any blue with silver hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> Bad lighting, but love my dark blue verona midi Minerva that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629623


I like the Minerva Midi in dark navy---beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, I've taken myself off bag ban!!!


Lucky you!  I just put myself on a bag ban until mid-April. *small pout*


----------



## shoecrazy

djfmn said:


> What a great bag. Love the dark blue in a midi Minerva so pretty. Are those the standard flap length not sure I am explaining myself well but I know some ladies have lengthened them. The part that covers the exterior pockets.


It's customized with a lengthened flap, no center compartment, and a zip top.


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Lucky you!  I just put myself on a bag ban until mid-April. *small pout*


I had to for a few months (since Oct), but I knew as soon as spring goodies came out I would have to succumb!


----------



## msd_bags

shoecrazy said:


> It's customized with a lengthened flap, no center compartment, and a zip top.



This is exactly the bag I want - leather, style, exact modifications!! Could you be so kind to review the bag after some use? Thanks!!


----------



## Juliemvis

I feel I to moan ,this is the style of bag I was hoping MM would make I have been holding out and waiting this would be in his new collection , but no so I will buy else where .
I think the new bags  are just so big and when filled with your personal items maybe very heavy on the shoulder , but maybe the profit margin is more with big bags I don't know .[emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## bonniekir

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 3629992
> View attachment 3629993
> 
> I feel I to moan ,this is the style of bag I was hoping MM would make I have been holding out and waiting this would be in his new collection , but no so I will buy else where .
> I think the new bags  are just so big and when filled with your personal items maybe very heavy on the shoulder , but maybe the profit margin is more with big bags I don't know .[emoji25][emoji25]



You know what? I could also find use for a bag this size! Perhaps when appropiate time has gone after the launching of this collection , we can ask Marco! But re the profit margin, I honestly think it must be next to nothing! When I compare the midi version to the large version, I think the difference is far too low!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think the Penelope messenger has been the small but surprisingly spacious bag most seem to love. And the phoebe is spacious. But yeah not the same shape. I am such a wallet on chain girl that I have to stick to medium sized bags to put them in and skip the small ones altogether because after putting in a continental wallet wristlet, there's no room left.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> @LuvAllBags, your River vachetta Selene Midi is lovely. I love dark navy and vachetta. I also love any blue with silver hardware.



Same. I'm a sucker for a good navy. It's one of the few colors I like with silver and gold.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> It's customized with a lengthened flap, no center compartment, and a zip top.



Have you used yet? How do you like it?


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> BTW, I am LOVING the DHL delivery!!!!! Text alerts the day it ships as well as the day it delivers, reminders to waive signature if needed...so much better than the mail.


Nice to hear about DHL. Any duty charges?


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Lucky you!  I just put myself on a bag ban until mid-April. *small pout*


I am on a bag ban but that Grande Aura in Storm green is so tempting.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Juliemvis said:


> View attachment 3629992
> View attachment 3629993
> 
> I feel I to moan ,this is the style of bag I was hoping MM would make I have been holding out and waiting this would be in his new collection , but no so I will buy else where .
> I think the new bags  are just so big and when filled with your personal items maybe very heavy on the shoulder , but maybe the profit margin is more with big bags I don't know .[emoji25][emoji25]



Small bags are usually more difficult to make, so I doubt it's about product margin. I'm guessing it's either just what he's heard from customers or perhaps working with the smaller bags is tough. Definitely let Colette know you are seeking a camera bag style. I do believe they listen to the feedback!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think the Penelope messenger has been the small but surprisingly spacious bag most seem to love. And the phoebe is spacious. But yeah not the same shape. I am such a wallet on chain girl that I have to stick to medium sized bags to put them in and skip the small ones altogether because after putting in a continental wallet wristlet, there's no room left.



I've found the same problem. The small bags don't work. I do like Penelope Messenger though.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Speaking of Penelope Messenger, I'm going to order a new one. I had and sold my Forest version as I will prefer one with a removable strap. I loved the size though. Hold much more than it looks including a full size wallet with lots of room for more. I want it to be my small purse for  travel. Will likely get merinos to keep it lightweight. Now to decide color!!! Need a neutral that will go with most things but don't want black because I primarily wear black when traveling for business, and find black leather too heavy for vacation travel.


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Speaking of Penelope Messenger, I'm going to order a new one. I had and sold my Forest version as I will prefer one with a removable strap. I loved the size though. Hold much more than it looks including a full size wallet with lots of room for more. I want it to be my small purse for  travel. Will likely get merinos to keep it lightweight. Now to decide color!!! Need a neutral that will go with most things but don't want black because I primarily wear black when traveling for business, and find black leather too heavy for vacation travel.



What about Port? I think it's a versatile color. Or dark grey.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Speaking of Penelope Messenger, I'm going to order a new one. I had and sold my Forest version as I will prefer one with a removable strap. I loved the size though. Hold much more than it looks including a full size wallet with lots of room for more. I want it to be my small purse for  travel. Will likely get merinos to keep it lightweight. Now to decide color!!! Need a neutral that will go with most things but don't want black because I primarily wear black when traveling for business, and find black leather too heavy for vacation travel.



Maybe Terra Cotta will work for you....I love it and find it neutral!


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> What about Port? I think it's a versatile color. Or dark grey.



I considered gray, but decided on dark blue verona. I'm getting it with both short and long removable straps. They allowed me to select the length for my short strap. Adds $$ but worth it for the use I'll get out of this bag. I dressed it up with gold hw. I think it will be dark enough to work with black and will match everything else I own very well. Should work for vacation too, as I wear lots of navy.  If I like this interchangeable strap version, I could envision getting another in perhaps either a light color or bright color like the red pebbled.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Maybe Terra Cotta will work for you....I love it and find it neutral!



That's a great idea. I ended up selecting Dark Blue Verona but would definitely consider another in Terra Cotta. Btw, I am SO excited for the arrival of my TC Midi Minerva!


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> That's a great idea. I ended up selecting Dark Blue Verona but would definitely consider another in Terra Cotta. Btw, I am SO excited for the arrival of my TC Midi Minerva!



I think the dark blue Verona will be lovely!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> I considered gray, but decided on dark blue verona. I'm getting it with both short and long removable straps. They allowed me to select the length for my short strap. Adds $$ but worth it for the use I'll get out of this bag. I dressed it up with gold hw. I think it will be dark enough to work with black and will match everything else I own very well. Should work for vacation too, as I wear lots of navy.  If I like this interchangeable strap version, I could envision getting another in perhaps either a light color or bright color like the red pebbled.


This will look great! I love my port merinos Penelope Messenger and definitely plan to get another. I like that there is a removable strap option now.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Small bags are usually more difficult to make, so I doubt it's about product margin. I'm guessing it's either just what he's heard from customers or perhaps working with the smaller bags is tough. Definitely let Colette know you are seeking a camera bag style. I do believe they listen to the feedback!


My understanding and I could be wrong but I think I heard that smaller bags are more labor intensive to make.


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240



Absolutely beautiful.  This is the perfect color for this bag!


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> That's a great idea. I ended up selecting Dark Blue Verona but would definitely consider another in Terra Cotta. Btw, I am SO excited for the arrival of my TC Midi Minerva!


I'm so excited for your terra cotta midi minerva too! I love the color in all different lights and I think my next order might be a merinos midi minerva...perhaps in terra cotta, so I'm looking forward to photos!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I am on a bag ban but that Grande Aura in Storm green is so tempting.


Oh good, I'm not alone.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> My understanding and I could be wrong but I think I heard that smaller bags are more labor intensive to make.


Likely true because a pebbled Aura is about 350USD and a vachetta one is almost 400USD.  The Aura is one of the more expensive bags in the collection.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> My understanding and I could be wrong but I think I heard that smaller bags are more labor intensive to make.



Correct.


----------



## vink

Out of all the new models, I like Juliet the best. But it's very big when compare with the model. I'm curious if Colette will get one for herself so she could do the comparison to other bags for us. I mean the dimension isn't too bad, but it's just very very big in those photo. I just want it to be big enough to just hold iPad mini and not too much bigger than that. Otherwise, my shoulders may protest.


----------



## vink

Any of you who has Nappa for some time already, does the bag slouch over time? 

I have decided, based on color that I like from their archive, that one of my next order will be Nappa. But I want it to slouch. It doesn't have to slouch like crazy. But please don't be rigid. And I'm ok if it'll take time and effort, etc. Just that it has to be slouchier than Vacchetta. And it would be nice if it'll just has some slouch right out of the box. [emoji4] Am I asking for too much? [emoji28] 

Will it slouch?


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Any of you who has Nappa for some time already, does the bag slouch over time?
> 
> I have decided, based on color that I like from their archive, that one of my next order will be Nappa. But I want it to slouch. It doesn't have to slouch like crazy. But please don't be rigid. And I'm ok if it'll take time and effort, etc. Just that it has to be slouchier than Vacchetta. And it would be nice if it'll just has some slouch right out of the box. [emoji4] Am I asking for too much? [emoji28]
> 
> Will it slouch?



Nappa has shape, not a limp leather type like the pebbled and not hard. It gets softer with usage and collaps a bit... I dont have a bag with shape in nappa, but the ones I have collapses nicely


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> Any of you who has Nappa for some time already, does the bag slouch over time?
> 
> I have decided, based on color that I like from their archive, that one of my next order will be Nappa. But I want it to slouch. It doesn't have to slouch like crazy. But please don't be rigid. And I'm ok if it'll take time and effort, etc. Just that it has to be slouchier than Vacchetta. And it would be nice if it'll just has some slouch right out of the box. [emoji4] Am I asking for too much? [emoji28]
> 
> Will it slouch?



Nappa will slouch. It's not stiff when done in a style without backing. I have it in Midi Minerva and I love it.


----------



## anabg

I am really liking the Juliet. I would buy it as an overnight bag as I don't have any nice ones.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am getting more and more comfortable with the width of Arianna. One thing that seems to work with shoulder carry is that in a very light leather and not packed with stones, even if I bend down to scoop up my one year old from trying to crash her 3 year old sister's Saturday morning hip hop dance class, it stays behind me on my back, doesn't slip down and crash into my tot's face. I kept thinking yesterday that day at the dance studio & mall  with pint sized girlies would mean I would need to use Arianna's crossbody strap a lot for easier babywearing and 3 year old wrangling if things get physical. Of course things did but Arianna stayed nicely on my shoulder all the time without feeling like it would slip down and off even when leaning forward and crouching. 

As Olaf in Frozen says, "All good things....all good things...."

Man I need to get a non Disney media diet.

If I was not banned I would totally be tempted to get another Arianna. It's the closest to my perfect bag out of the lineup, just kinda wide across the top; not a deal breaker . Since I am banned, I am so glad I don't need any of the new style bags! And there are such nice ones popping up on eBay, so....my collection is nearly half massaccesi (and may grow from second hand purchases), so I will continue to participate in this little lovely lady community (how's that for alliteration?) with musings about my MM bags! I'll miss planning new style/leather/hardware/lining combinations with you guys but I'll enjoy seeing what you guys reveal and my budget is thrilled to buy preloved instead!


----------



## msd_bags

Love how you're taking the ban. And nice to hear this about the Arianna. [emoji106]There will be more lovelies in ebay I'm sure. [emoji162]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Love how you're taking the ban. And nice to hear this about the Arianna. [emoji106]There will be more lovelies in ebay I'm sure. [emoji162]




"And the best thing you've ever done for me
Is to help me take my life less seriously
It's only life after all, yeah" 

The indigo girls have bestown such great wisdom into my head over twenty years ago, and the "it's only life after all" refrain is the best mantra I've ever come across that helps to let things roll off your back. 

Anyways, I encourage any of you who have not done so to join our BST group so I can shop from you!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Any of you who has Nappa for some time already, does the bag slouch over time?
> 
> I have decided, based on color that I like from their archive, that one of my next order will be Nappa. But I want it to slouch. It doesn't have to slouch like crazy. But please don't be rigid. And I'm ok if it'll take time and effort, etc. Just that it has to be slouchier than Vacchetta. And it would be nice if it'll just has some slouch right out of the box. [emoji4] Am I asking for too much? [emoji28]
> 
> Will it slouch?


I have a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. Over time it does get slouchy.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Any of you who has Nappa for some time already, does the bag slouch over time?
> 
> I have decided, based on color that I like from their archive, that one of my next order will be Nappa. But I want it to slouch. It doesn't have to slouch like crazy. But please don't be rigid. And I'm ok if it'll take time and effort, etc. Just that it has to be slouchier than Vacchetta. And it would be nice if it'll just has some slouch right out of the box. [emoji4] Am I asking for too much? [emoji28]
> 
> Will it slouch?


Nappa does slouch depending on the style.  My midi Minerva in red nappa flops down. I guess if not for the structured front (flap and pockets) it will totally slouch.  My red doesn't have center compartment.  My midi Selene in nappa folds/waves, but then it has top zipper closure.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240



Bonnie, I forgot to comment on this before...it's so lovely! What a gorgeous color and so different for a messenger style. I really love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So what colors of verona and tuscania haven't we seen here yet? I think we've seen the dark blues in both, the burgundy, whiskey, the gold/ochre verona, biscotti, the gray verona, and HBG's brown verona. Hope we see the rest at some point!


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I am really liking the Juliet. I would buy it as an overnight bag as I don't have any nice ones.


It doesn't look too big. I like the design and size of this bag. I cannot wear large bags as many times as I have tried they just don't look good on me. I think this is a really stylish bag.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am getting more and more comfortable with the width of Arianna. One thing that seems to work with shoulder carry is that in a very light leather and not packed with stones, even if I bend down to scoop up my one year old from trying to crash her 3 year old sister's Saturday morning hip hop dance class, it stays behind me on my back, doesn't slip down and crash into my tot's face. I kept thinking yesterday that day at the dance studio & mall  with pint sized girlies would mean I would need to use Arianna's crossbody strap a lot for easier babywearing and 3 year old wrangling if things get physical. Of course things did but Arianna stayed nicely on my shoulder all the time without feeling like it would slip down and off even when leaning forward and crouching.
> 
> As Olaf in Frozen says, "All good things....all good things...."
> 
> Man I need to get a non Disney media diet.
> 
> If I was not banned I would totally be tempted to get another Arianna. It's the closest to my perfect bag out of the lineup, just kinda wide across the top; not a deal breaker . Since I am banned, I am so glad I don't need any of the new style bags! And there are such nice ones popping up on eBay, so....my collection is nearly half massaccesi (and may grow from second hand purchases), so I will continue to participate in this little lovely lady community (how's that for alliteration?) with musings about my MM bags! I'll miss planning new style/leather/hardware/lining combinations with you guys but I'll enjoy seeing what you guys reveal and my budget is thrilled to buy preloved instead!


I second that I love how you are taking the ban. Before retirement or semi retirement, now that I am working part time, I used to buy all new MM bags since retirement and the BST site I have purchased a number of preloved bags. I am loving the BST option as I have purchased some lovely bags from Tenkrat. I am the lucky owner of Tenkrats burgundy Aura with gunmetal hardware which is the most beautiful medium burgundy a close to new hardly used bag. I also purchased her Celeste Zhoe Legend and I love love love it. The bags are in such great condition I would say hardly worn at all. In fact the Celeste Zhoe never left her house. Preloved bags are finding new homes and being used and loved by new owners which I think is a win win for everyone.


----------



## mkpurselover

anabg said:


> I am really liking the Juliet. I would buy it as an overnight bag as I don't have any nice ones.


I like this one also.  I think it would make a lovely "overnighter".


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> It doesn't look too big. I like the design and size of this bag. I cannot wear large bags as many times as I have tried they just don't look good on me. I think this is a really stylish bag.


I agree that Juliet is probably not as "huge" as it looks in photos. On the model, it looks like the bag is stuffed with tissue paper (?).  I bet Juliet looks better with actual things (not tissue paper) inside and that the leather hangs better with natural folds that make it look smaller, when broken in.

I like the detail of the chapes by the handles, and the handle placement makes a unique look.


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> I like this one also.  I think it would make a lovely "overnighter".


According to the measurements, the width is only about two inches longer than a standard desk ruler. I think Juliet would be a tiny overnighter.


----------



## anabg

Juliet seems to be the size of a speedy 35.


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> So what colors of verona and tuscania haven't we seen here yet? I think we've seen the dark blues in both, the burgundy, whiskey, the gold/ochre verona, biscotti, the gray verona, and HBG's brown verona. Hope we see the rest at some point!



I ordered a mud Verona Calista today...so that will add to the list.


----------



## vink

I hope Colette get to do model and comparison shots of this one.


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I ordered a mud Verona Calista today...so that will add to the list.


Can't wait to see! The Calista is probably my next MM bag.


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> Can't wait to see! The Calista is probably my next MM bag.



I almost did the denim pebbled but decided to ask about verona since I had not gotten a bag in this yet. Super excited!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

When I first looked looking at the official MM photos, I dismissed the MM bags! But it was the lovely real life photos from TPF that showed me how amazing the leathers and customizations are. I'm on ban island but very excited to see the first SS17 purchases on here!


----------



## msd_bags

Vink, I found this photo from last year of my nappa midi Selene.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I enjoy reading all of our different perceptions of the bag sizes. I, for one, could never get my overnight needs into a bag the size of a Juliet. If you can, I'm completely jealous! This is everyday purse size for me! 

I agree with tenKRat...it likely looks smaller when holding real things. I will be ordering one and will post pics when it arrives. I look forward to other photos if someone orders before I do.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Juliet seems to be the size of a speedy 35.



Agreed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I ordered a mud Verona Calista today...so that will add to the list.



Sounds gorgeous!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> I ordered a mud Verona Calista today...so that will add to the list.



Mud is a color I like. It's actually my kind of brown. But because it's my kind, I already have like 3-5 bags in this exact color so I'm hesitating. 

Please take pictures so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Vink, I found this photo from last year of my nappa midi Selene.
> View attachment 3631942



OMG! Thank you very much! I'm absolutely sold! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

This one has zip top, right?


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> OMG! Thank you very much! I'm absolutely sold! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> This one has zip top, right?


Yay!!!   Yes, this has top zipper closure.  Btw, just a note.  My newer red nappa is not as thick IMO as this dark grey leather.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Yay!!!   Yes, this has top zipper closure.  Btw, just a note.  My newer red nappa is not as thick IMO as this dark grey leather.



Thank you for the info. I don't mind that. [emoji16] I don't have any Nappa to compare with. [emoji16] I just want to have a slouchy tote and I just love this color. I just hope it'll be as good as I dream of. (I hope I'm not asking for too much. [emoji16])


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I second that I love how you are taking the ban. Before retirement or semi retirement, now that I am working part time, I used to buy all new MM bags since retirement and the BST site I have purchased a number of preloved bags. I am loving the BST option as I have purchased some lovely bags from Tenkrat. I am the lucky owner of Tenkrats burgundy Aura with gunmetal hardware which is the most beautiful medium burgundy a close to new hardly used bag. I also purchased her Celeste Zhoe Legend and I love love love it. The bags are in such great condition I would say hardly worn at all. In fact the Celeste Zhoe never left her house. Preloved bags are finding new homes and being used and loved by new owners which I think is a win win for everyone.


Forgive my ignorance,  what is the BST site?
Thanks!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am getting more and more comfortable with the width of Arianna. One thing that seems to work with shoulder carry is that in a very light leather and not packed with stones, even if I bend down to scoop up my one year old from trying to crash her 3 year old sister's Saturday morning hip hop dance class, it stays behind me on my back, doesn't slip down and crash into my tot's face. I kept thinking yesterday that day at the dance studio & mall  with pint sized girlies would mean I would need to use Arianna's crossbody strap a lot for easier babywearing and 3 year old wrangling if things get physical. Of course things did but Arianna stayed nicely on my shoulder all the time without feeling like it would slip down and off even when leaning forward and crouching.
> 
> As Olaf in Frozen says, "All good things....all good things...."
> 
> Man I need to get a non Disney media diet.
> 
> If I was not banned I would totally be tempted to get another Arianna. It's the closest to my perfect bag out of the lineup, just kinda wide across the top; not a deal breaker . Since I am banned, I am so glad I don't need any of the new style bags! And there are such nice ones popping up on eBay, so....my collection is nearly half massaccesi (and may grow from second hand purchases), so I will continue to participate in this little lovely lady community (how's that for alliteration?) with musings about my MM bags! I'll miss planning new style/leather/hardware/lining combinations with you guys but I'll enjoy seeing what you guys reveal and my budget is thrilled to buy preloved instead!



HBG, since you still love MM bags, definitely stay with us and keep posting about them. After some time has passed, say six months or so, try for an appeal? Marco may relent if he realizes that it was a misunderstanding complicated by custom orders that didn't work out. I will be happy to speak up for you then, and I hope others will too since you share your sincerity for the brand here.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> HBG, since you still love MM bags, definitely stay with us and keep posting about them. After some time has passed, say six months or so, try for an appeal? Marco may relent if he realizes that it was a misunderstanding complicated by custom orders that didn't work out. I will be happy to speak up for you then, and I hope others will too since you share your sincerity for the brand here.



Awww you are so kind but really it's OK. That's so sweet of you to offer but I am just happy that I'm still welcome to post here about my MM collection and experiences with them. I don't want to bother anyone in this lovely cyber community to put in a good word for me and I don't want to whine. Anyways I was getting out of hand with an average of €400/month MM expenditure which really is too much for our situation. This will help me behave!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Forgive my ignorance,  what is the BST site?
> Thanks!


It is a site on FB for BuySellTrade ..look for Massaccesi BST


----------



## musicmom

I've been gazing at the new bags some more over the weekend, and the leathers...  it's so interesting how different some of the colors appear in the photos and yet some seem fairly consistent.  Time to look at swatches! I'm still thinking these bags are all too big for me, so I really hope that Marco will consider some Midi versions of these for those of us who are smaller in body or weaker in shoulder or just don't need to haul so much stuff around.  Anyone else here want one of the new bags in a smaller version?


----------



## musicmom

I also am keen to see the new bags in their web-shop-ready format so I can play around with color combos! I wonder if the website could also ever include the lining colors.  Shouldn't be too hard, right?  

But I really want to see everyone's real-life modeling shots here!  Can't wait!


----------



## shoecrazy

Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> I also am keen to see the new bags in their web-shop-ready format so I can play around with color combos! I wonder if the website could also ever include the lining colors.  Shouldn't be too hard, right?
> 
> But I really want to see everyone's real-life modeling shots here!  Can't wait!



Point is it is hard to capture the true colours of some of the linings.. I do believe Colette has shown the lining colours? Perhaps now far down her blog! But yes , a reminder from you could be perfect!!


----------



## bonniekir

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3632217
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!



This is also a great feature I have noticed with MM bags  I also have the large Minerva in the pebbled, and empty it weighs lots  but then I stuff my bag with whatever I need for my physio..and nothing less than a miraclr happens.. lol..I can carry the bag!!! Marco knows his bags for sure!! Not to offend Dior Saddlebag lovers, but I had one once.. the large one, and I could put a pencil in it.. and that was too much!! This bag is gone ..


----------



## musicmom

bonniekir said:


> Point is it is hard to capture the true colours of some of the linings.. I do believe Colette has shown the lining colours? Perhaps now far down her blog! But yes , a reminder from you could be perfect!!


I must check this out!  Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3632217
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!



Ups, I did not see your gorgeous bag at first ( blame my phone!) but it is just lovely.. and I cant wear blue bag, because of my sallow complexion..grrr!!


----------



## bonniekir

I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Yay!!!   Yes, this has top zipper closure.  Btw, just a note.  My newer red nappa is not as thick IMO as this dark grey leather.


Any issues with unusual creasing with the nappa? I thought I remembered someone having creasing with one of the styles?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> I've been gazing at the new bags some more over the weekend, and the leathers...  it's so interesting how different some of the colors appear in the photos and yet some seem fairly consistent.  Time to look at swatches! I'm still thinking these bags are all too big for me, so I really hope that Marco will consider some Midi versions of these for those of us who are smaller in body or weaker in shoulder or just don't need to haul so much stuff around.  Anyone else here want one of the new bags in a smaller version?


I want smaller, I think.  Ive decided to wait and see mod shots from the ladies to make a final decision.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL



I love gray. Gorgeous.
Do you use it as a laptop bag primarily?


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I ordered a mud Verona Calista today...so that will add to the list.


I like the mud Verona a lot, so I very much look forward to seeing your Calista.


----------



## tenKrat

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3632217
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!


Marco's magic strap.  That's the feature I like most about the Minerva Midi, even more than the wonderful front pockets. 

Thanks for posting another pic of your  dark blue Verona bag, @shoecrazy. This one shows the color and chewy-looking texture clearly. I love it!


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL


@bonniekir, the burgundy lining is a perfect match with the grey Verona.


----------



## dcooney4

bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL


Beautiful and o love the lining you chose for it too.


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL


Bonnie - gorgeous!! And now I want a grey one. That wide strap makes toting this baby around so easy!!


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Any issues with unusual creasing with the nappa? I thought I remembered someone having creasing with one of the styles?


Hi Devyn. No unusual creasing.  I think that problem manifests more in structured styles.  I had an Athena nappa before and I think the problem was with the backing.  Hope this helps.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> It is a site on FB for BuySellTrade ..look for Massaccesi BST [emoji2]


Thank you!


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3632217
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!



I really love this. You chose such a great leather/color combo for this. And you're so right about the strap and weight balance. I am so pleased with how this style carries.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL



Beautiful, Bonnie! Adore the gray with rich burgundy lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here's Terra Cotta Midi Minerva! OMG! I love it so much. It is customized with a longer flap, no interior center compartment and the shoulder strap shortened 2". It now tucks nicely under my arm. I will always shorten the strap with this style going forward. 

The color is terrific - very glad I got it. Odebdo is right - it's unexpectedly neutral. Terra Cotta is an apt description for the color. 

This is my first merinos bag and I am in love. It's light as a feather and puddles so nicely. I will definitely get another merinos in this style. I received my swatches today too. I'm more enamored with stormy sea green and denim pebbled than expected. 

More pics tomorrow in better light.


----------



## msd_bags

shoecrazy said:


> View attachment 3632217
> 
> 
> Dark blue Verona Midi Minerva in my hotel room. This bag is on the heavy size for what I usually carry - it weighed in at 2 lb. 12 oz. on my postal scale - but the magical thing, and I know others have said this here before, is that it doesn't feel heavy at all, even with quite a lot of stuff in it. Maybe this is because the single, wide-set flat strap balances the weight more evenly? I've only carried it on one short errand, but it hardly felt like I was carrying anything!





LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Terra Cotta Midi Minerva! OMG! I love it so much. It is customized with a longer flap, no interior center compartment and the shoulder strap shortened 2". It now tucks nicely under my arm. I will always shorten the strap with this style going forward.
> 
> The color is terrific - very glad I got it. Odebdo is right - it's unexpectedly neutral. Terra Cotta is an apt description for the color.
> 
> This is my first merinos bag and I am in love. It's light as a feather and puddles so nicely. I will definitely get another merinos in this style. I received my swatches today too. I'm more enamored with stormy sea green and denim pebbled than expected.
> 
> More pics tomorrow in better light.
> 
> View attachment 3632698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632699



2 beautiful bags in the MM style that suits me the most!!  I'm thinking if this bag could be done with no magnets at the flap to lessen the weight?  I am a bit surprised that Shoecrazy's bag is 2.75lbs. My standard specs pebbled before was around 2.4lbs if I remember correctly.  I thought the Verona is lighter than pebbled.


----------



## LuvAllBags

msd_bags said:


> 2 beautiful bags in the MM style that suits me the most!!  I'm thinking if this bag could be done with no magnets at the flap to lessen the weight?  I am a bit surprised that Shoecrazy's bag is 2.75lbs. My standard specs pebbled before was around 2.4lbs if I remember correctly.  I thought the Verona is lighter than pebbled.



Maybe because of the longer flap?


----------



## msd_bags

LuvAllBags said:


> Maybe because of the longer flap?


Possibly.  What do you think about doing the flaps without the 2 magnets?


----------



## Odebdo

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Terra Cotta Midi Minerva! OMG! I love it so much. It is customized with a longer flap, no interior center compartment and the shoulder strap shortened 2". It now tucks nicely under my arm. I will always shorten the strap with this style going forward.
> 
> The color is terrific - very glad I got it. Odebdo is right - it's unexpectedly neutral. Terra Cotta is an apt description for the color.
> 
> This is my first merinos bag and I am in love. It's light as a feather and puddles so nicely. I will definitely get another merinos in this style. I received my swatches today too. I'm more enamored with stormy sea green and denim pebbled than expected.
> 
> More pics tomorrow in better light.
> 
> View attachment 3632698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632699



Stunning bag Luv!!! Isn't Terra Cotta lovely? I liked it in a swatch, but I seriously SWOON at it on a bag and I love my matching accessories!

Beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

It is late and these pictures are not the best, but is is set to be a rainy dreary week so not sure we will get better ones for a bit!  

So here is my biscotti midi Selene bespoke bag...fuchsia lining, added exterior pocket.


----------



## musicmom

Ladies!  I just got some swatches in the mail!  And just in case you were wondering which version of the colors was closest to reality, I found that the two photos at the end of the blog post - the collections in spring sunshine and cool shade - were spot on, at least on my PC and iPad, much closer than the modeling shots or the ones on the stones.  In case it helps anyone, I found the Deep Fuchsia Merinos very close in color to the Plum Pebbled already being offered.  And the Pebbled Denim and Athene Avio are similar in color, but totally different in texture.  But for me now, decisions, decisions....  New bag style in an older leather, old bag style in a new leather, all new, or all last season but still new to me???


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coastal jewel said:


> Never learned how to start new thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one of my Christmas presents   Selene midi Celeste blue Athene w dark gunmetal   Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3558365



I've been considering either a midi or regular Selene in Athene, and yours look just gorgeous on you in your modshot. Do you mind me asking how tall you are?


----------



## vink

I'm completely new to all type of leather. What's exactly is Athene? I know nothing about Belen Enchandia, too, so the reference to that will just go over my head.  
Is nubuck a type of suede? or something similar? 

I'm sorry if this has been asked manytimes before. I did a search, but still don't understand.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> I'm completely new to all type of leather. What's exactly is Athene? I know nothing about Belen Enchandia, too, so the reference to that will just go over my head.
> Is nubuck a type of suede? or something similar?
> 
> I'm sorry if this has been asked manytimes before. I did a search, but still don't understand.


Just based on this little swatch in front of me, Athene is sort of a distressed patent leather.  Not exactly glossy, but certainly it has a shiny sheen to it.  I like the "distressed" pattern myself, but not so much the finish: it's too reflective for my tastes.  Nubuck I would describe as a kind of refined suede.  Lovely feel and texture, but I can't carry anything that needs more protective handling. My bags join me in my often chaotic life, rather than my life working around my bags!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

musicmom said:


> My bags join me in my often chaotic life, rather than my life working around my bags!



This

Athene will show marks but I don't care. I love it even though I categorically hate shiny and patent leathers. There is a sheen but somehow it still makes a natural leather impression, whereas shiny leather typically reminds me of pleather.


----------



## vink

My order is now placed and paid for. I'm so excited! It took so much time for me to decide on the color, leather, style, and everything. I think I'm getting nervous too much coz this is my first tote from them. Tote can be a hit or a miss for me and I really really want it to work. I can't believe my lust for a drawstring bucket bag will finally lead me toward a tote. [emoji16] I really hope it'd be awesome. [emoji16]


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Any issues with unusual creasing with the nappa? I thought I remembered someone having creasing with one of the styles?


No, I only have a couple of nappa bags, and def no creasing.


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love gray. Gorgeous.
> Do you use it as a laptop bag primarily?


No, Cassandra is a bag I use when I carry a book or some extras, and still would like the possibility of putting more in it!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Terra Cotta Midi Minerva! OMG! I love it so much. It is customized with a longer flap, no interior center compartment and the shoulder strap shortened 2". It now tucks nicely under my arm. I will always shorten the strap with this style going forward.
> 
> The color is terrific - very glad I got it. Odebdo is right - it's unexpectedly neutral. Terra Cotta is an apt description for the color.
> 
> This is my first merinos bag and I am in love. It's light as a feather and puddles so nicely. I will definitely get another merinos in this style. I received my swatches today too. I'm more enamored with stormy sea green and denim pebbled than expected.
> 
> More pics tomorrow in better light.
> 
> View attachment 3632698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632699



Glad you like the Merino! Your bag has a lovely fresh look in the Terra Cotta. Enjoy


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> It is late and these pictures are not the best, but is is set to be a rainy dreary week so not sure we will get better ones for a bit!
> 
> So here is my biscotti midi Selene bespoke bag...fuchsia lining, added exterior pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3632732
> 
> View attachment 3632733
> 
> View attachment 3632734



Oh another Tuscania Selene midi!! Just great!! The pics of the bag plus lining reminds me so much of the BE tan .. lol..congrats


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> My order is now placed and paid for. I'm so excited! It took so much time for me to decide on the color, leather, style, and everything. I think I'm getting nervous too much coz this is my first tote from them. Tote can be a hit or a miss for me and I really really want it to work. I can't believe my lust for a drawstring bucket bag will finally lead me toward a tote. [emoji16] I really hope it'd be awesome. [emoji16]


Ooh! What did you order?


----------



## dcooney4

The denim color is so pretty. I'm curious to see what a bag in that color and texture would look like.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Ooh! What did you order?



A Selene zip midi! I'm so exited! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] This will make a great birthday present to myself! I just looked at the calendar after I paid for the bag and realized that my birthday is near. [emoji38] I guess time just flies and I've been very busy and very stressed lately I just forget about everything. I don't think it'll make it here in time for my birthday, but it's sure will be a lovely gift to myself. Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> The denim color is so pretty. I'm curious to see what a bag in that color and texture would look like.



I agree. If I haven't had my eyes set on a combo earlier, I'm sure will be tempted to change. Not this time, but this list is sure getting longer and longer.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> A Selene zip midi! I'm so exited! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] This will make a great birthday present to myself! I just looked at the calendar after I paid for the bag and realized that my birthday is near. [emoji38] I guess time just flies and I've been very busy and very stressed lately I just forget about everything. I don't think it'll make it here in time for my birthday, but it's sure will be a lovely gift to myself. Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Yay!!!!  It's my favorite bag! Mine has a top zipper and a messenger strap, so it's extra $$ but totally worth it.  What leather and color did you choose?  Hardware?  I like mine so much, I'm actually thinking of getting another....


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> A Selene zip midi! I'm so exited! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] This will make a great birthday present to myself! I just looked at the calendar after I paid for the bag and realized that my birthday is near. [emoji38] I guess time just flies and I've been very busy and very stressed lately I just forget about everything. I don't think it'll make it here in time for my birthday, but it's sure will be a lovely gift to myself. Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Can't wait to see your bag and can't wait to hear what you think of it!! I'm excited for you!!


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Yay!!!!  It's my favorite bag! Mine has a top zipper and a messenger strap, so it's extra $$ but totally worth it.  What leather and color did you choose?  Hardware?  I like mine so much, I'm actually thinking of getting another....



I won't say it now. I'm crossing fingers and waiting for it to arrive. [emoji4] Normally, how long do they take? 




msd_bags said:


> Can't wait to see your bag and can't wait to hear what you think of it!! I'm excited for you!!



Thank you! [emoji4] I'm excited, too! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> A Selene zip midi! I'm so exited! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] This will make a great birthday present to myself! I just looked at the calendar after I paid for the bag and realized that my birthday is near. [emoji38] I guess time just flies and I've been very busy and very stressed lately I just forget about everything. I don't think it'll make it here in time for my birthday, but it's sure will be a lovely gift to myself. Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Yes, for sure it is a wonderful gift for your birthaday ... from yourself!! Looking forward seeing it!!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> I won't say it now. I'm crossing fingers and waiting for it to arrive. [emoji4] Normally, how long do they take?



I believe it's about a week to make (allow 10 days unless they are super busy), then add time for shipping (3-7 days). Of course these could be wildly off: my Black Friday bag was one of the last orders that day, so it was almost 4 weeks to be made, but to make matters worse it then got lost during shipping, and was finally declared lost after seven weeks. So, almost 3 months and still no bag!  You can imagine how I felt....  Anyway, Marco then got to work on a new bag for me, and a week later it was sent via DHL this time and arrived in 3 days, including the Weekend!  My missing package is one of the reasons they have switched back to using DHL, so you should be fine.  I'm excited with you!  I can't wait to see what leather and hardware you've chosen!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> It is late and these pictures are not the best, but is is set to be a rainy dreary week so not sure we will get better ones for a bit!
> 
> So here is my biscotti midi Selene bespoke bag...fuchsia lining, added exterior pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3632732
> 
> View attachment 3632733
> 
> View attachment 3632734



[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> Ladies!  I just got some swatches in the mail!  And just in case you were wondering which version of the colors was closest to reality, I found that the two photos at the end of the blog post - the collections in spring sunshine and cool shade - were spot on, at least on my PC and iPad, much closer than the modeling shots or the ones on the stones.  In case it helps anyone, I found the Deep Fuchsia Merinos very close in color to the Plum Pebbled already being offered.  And the Pebbled Denim and Athene Avio are similar in color, but totally different in texture.  But for me now, decisions, decisions....  New bag style in an older leather, old bag style in a new leather, all new, or all last season but still new to me???



Yep, I have same dilemma. Leaning toward my fave known styles in new leather.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> I believe it's about a week to make (allow 10 days unless they are super busy), then add time for shipping (3-7 days). Of course these could be wildly off: my Black Friday bag was one of the last orders that day, so it was almost 4 weeks to be made, but to make matters worse it then got lost during shipping, and was finally declared lost after seven weeks. So, almost 3 months and still no bag!  You can imagine how I felt....  Anyway, Marco then got to work on a new bag for me, and a week later it was sent via DHL this time and arrived in 3 days, including the Weekend!  My missing package is one of the reasons they have switched back to using DHL, so you should be fine.  I'm excited with you!  I can't wait to see what leather and hardware you've chosen!



Wow! That's quite an adventure for the bag! I'm glad you got it now and it's really pretty. My birthday is next week so it may arrive a bit late, but I don't really mind. I just can't wait until it's here! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> I won't say it now. I'm crossing fingers and waiting for it to arrive. [emoji4] Normally, how long do they take?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4] I'm excited, too! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Their policy is 20 business days, I believe. They've been coming more quickly as of late.


----------



## pbnjam

I've been a little busy/ lazy to post but I got my bags! Got my Penelope messenger in Midnight blue Tuscania calf leather and Daphne in River blue vachetta. Will also post these pics in the other thread. 






I haven't gotten around to carry Daphne yet. Her strap is a little short for me so I will order another strap soon. The Penelope is surprisingly a very functional bag. Great for weekend shopping which is what I used it for!


----------



## LuvAllBags

More pics. Weather is crappy so lighting won't be good anytime soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> I've been a little busy/ lazy to post but I got my bags! Got my Penelope messenger in Midnight blue Tuscania calf leather and Daphne in River blue vachetta. Will also post these pics in the other thread.
> View attachment 3633170
> 
> View attachment 3633171
> 
> View attachment 3633172
> 
> I haven't gotten around to carry Daphne yet. Her strap is a little short for me so I will order another strap soon. The Penelope is surprisingly a very functional bag. Great for weekend shopping which is what I used it for!



Beautiful! I always love seeing Vachetta Daphnes. The Penny Messenger is such a useful little bag! Perfect size, IMO.


----------



## musicmom

pbnjam said:


> I've been a little busy/ lazy to post but I got my bags! Got my Penelope messenger in Midnight blue Tuscania calf leather and Daphne in River blue vachetta. Will also post these pics in the other thread.
> View attachment 3633170
> 
> View attachment 3633171
> 
> View attachment 3633172
> 
> I haven't gotten around to carry Daphne yet. Her strap is a little short for me so I will order another strap soon. The Penelope is surprisingly a very functional bag. Great for weekend shopping which is what I used it for!


SWOON


----------



## pbnjam

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, Bordeaux Cassandra is love indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240
> View attachment 3629236
> View attachment 3629238
> View attachment 3629239
> View attachment 3629240


This is a great color and leather! I am really liking this distressed leather? I wonder if there is a dark brown. Thinking about getting a Cassandra to replace my midi minerva. 


bonniekir said:


> I recieved a Verona Grey Cassandra today! With light gunmetal hw and burgundy lining ( a colour I have used in some bags lately.. very neutral actually) Well, what to say  ?? Cassandra is a tottaly overlooked model by me, because I have the two sizes of the Mineva, bags I often use. But since I recieved the Brown, I just wanted one more alsoi in a neutral colour. And I am def not disappointed big LOL


Definitely an overlooked bag for me too. I love messengers and any bag I can possibly wear as a crossbody. Beautiful color combo!

Are there any mod pics for this bag? I would love to see some!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> More pics. Weather is crappy so lighting won't be good anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 3633173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633174


Glad you finally have the minerva that you are looking for! Perfect choice and beautiful color!


LuvAllBags said:


> Beautiful! I always love seeing Vachetta Daphnes. The Penny Messenger is such a useful little bag! Perfect size, IMO.


Thank you LuvAllBags. I just bought the messenger at the last minute since I was ordering the Daphne anyways. While I probably won't be ordering anymore small bags because I just don't use them a lot, this is the perfect amount of size for what it is. For everyday work bag, I prefer the medium size like Daphne.


musicmom said:


> SWOON


Thank you musicmom! So I asked to order another strap for Dapne but I was told that the shipping will be 25 euros regardless of how many bags I buy... I think I was told that. So now my mind is wandering off to more bags!


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Their policy is 20 business days, I believe. They've been coming more quickly as of late.



Thank you for the info. [emoji4] Time to go put a mark on a calendar. [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Glad you finally have the minerva that you are looking for!
> 
> Thank you musicmom! So I asked to order another strap for Dapne but I was told that the shipping will be 25 euros regardless of how many bags I buy... I think I was told that. So now my mind is wandering off to more bags!



Yes, better to save your strap to travel with another bag if you're planning to order one. Otherwise the additional cost is tough. 

I'm really surprised how well merinos works with minerva. I wouldn't have thought so before, but it's kind of perfect for me. I will plot another soon. The only way it would be better is with a back zip pocket. I may add that to the next one but might have to wait for a sale to at least get some relief on the base bag price. The customizations add up but are worth it.


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> This is a great color and leather! I am really liking this distressed leather? I wonder if there is a dark brown. Thinking about getting a Cassandra to replace my midi minerva.
> 
> Definitely an overlooked bag for me too. I love messengers and any bag I can possibly wear as a crossbody. Beautiful color combo!
> 
> Are there any mod pics for this bag? I would love to see some!



Why do you want to replace your midi Minerva? You don't love it anymore or you just want a change in your closet? Sorry if it's too violated. I'm just curious coz I've been eyeing this bag since forever, but never get to pull the trigger.


----------



## musicmom

pbnjam said:


> This is a great color and leather! I am really liking this distressed leather? I wonder if there is a dark brown.


You should look at the Bordeaux Tuscania - although it's technically got some red in it, the overall effect is dark brown, in most light.  I'm a big deep red/pink/purple/maroon fan, and I found it just a bit too brown for my taste, so you may find it ideal!  Check out Bonniekir's photos of her midi Selene.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone know is it's possible to do a two-tone bag? I sent a message in, but still waiting on a reply!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Thank you for the info. I don't mind that. [emoji16] I don't have any Nappa to compare with. [emoji16] I just want to have a slouchy tote and I just love this color. I just hope it'll be as good as I dream of. (I hope I'm not asking for too much. [emoji16])


I have a Diva in the dark grey Nappa and I love the leather. It is a thickish leather but my Diva has a nice slouch to it.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know is it's possible to do a two-tone bag? I sent a message in, but still waiting on a reply!


I remember seeing a two tone bag in one of the earlier lookbooks. If I am not mistaken it was a Zhoe. I will look back and see if I can find the photo.

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/stagioni/spring-summer-2015

This has some two tone bags.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> No, I only have a couple of nappa bags, and def no creasing.


I also have a couple of Nappa bags and no creasing.


----------



## Juliemvis

pbnjam said:


> I've been a little busy/ lazy to post but I got my bags! Got my Penelope messenger in Midnight blue Tuscania calf leather and Daphne in River blue vachetta. Will also post these pics in the other thread.
> View attachment 3633170
> 
> View attachment 3633171
> 
> View attachment 3633172
> 
> I haven't gotten around to carry Daphne yet. Her strap is a little short for me so I will order another strap soon. The Penelope is surprisingly a very functional bag. Great for weekend shopping which is what I used it for!



That Daphne is a beautiful bag [emoji173]️


----------



## shoecrazy

LuvAllBags said:


> Here's Terra Cotta Midi Minerva! OMG! I love it so much. It is customized with a longer flap, no interior center compartment and the shoulder strap shortened 2". It now tucks nicely under my arm. I will always shorten the strap with this style going forward.
> 
> The color is terrific - very glad I got it. Odebdo is right - it's unexpectedly neutral. Terra Cotta is an apt description for the color.
> 
> This is my first merinos bag and I am in love. It's light as a feather and puddles so nicely. I will definitely get another merinos in this style. I received my swatches today too. I'm more enamored with stormy sea green and denim pebbled than expected.
> 
> More pics tomorrow in better light.
> 
> View attachment 3632698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632699



Love this! This might be my next order...


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> I've been a little busy/ lazy to post but I got my bags! Got my Penelope messenger in Midnight blue Tuscania calf leather and Daphne in River blue vachetta. Will also post these pics in the other thread.
> View attachment 3633170
> 
> View attachment 3633171
> 
> View attachment 3633172
> 
> I haven't gotten around to carry Daphne yet. Her strap is a little short for me so I will order another strap soon. The Penelope is surprisingly a very functional bag. Great for weekend shopping which is what I used it for!


Love your bags. The Penelope is gorgeous. I am loving the Daphne more and more each time I see a photo of it. Enjoy these lovely new bags.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> More pics. Weather is crappy so lighting won't be good anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 3633173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633174


The terra cotta is such a lovely warm rich colored leather. Love the style and the leather.


----------



## pbnjam

vink said:


> Why do you want to replace your midi Minerva? You don't love it anymore or you just want a change in your closet? Sorry if it's too violated. I'm just curious coz I've been eyeing this bag since forever, but never get to pull the trigger.


Really just personal preference. I like that Cassandra is more rectangular vs the minnie being wider at the base. Though I am on the fence with Cassandra because she looks a little big. I'm really more of a medium bag person. I wish I can try on before purchase! With the minnie, I just think it looks better as a shoulder bag with the short strap than to use the long strap. But the short strap always slips off my shoulders. 



musicmom said:


> You should look at the Bordeaux Tuscania - although it's technically got some red in it, the overall effect is dark brown, in most light.  I'm a big deep red/pink/purple/maroon fan, and I found it just a bit too brown for my taste, so you may find it ideal!  Check out Bonniekir's photos of her midi Selene.


[/QUOTE]
I love the Bordeaux Tuscania! It's a gorgeous red! But I have so many red bags lately. I'm looking for a true dark brown so that the bag can have a vintage feel? I can't seem to think of how to describe what I'm going for. 


Juliemvis said:


> That Daphne is a beautiful bag [emoji173]️


Thank you so much! It's a simple silhouette which I prefer in bags.


djfmn said:


> Love your bags. The Penelope is gorgeous. I am loving the Daphne more and more each time I see a photo of it. Enjoy these lovely new bags.


Thank you djfmn! I'm very pleased with the leather selections this time around which can be such a gamble to order without seeing it first.


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> Really just personal preference. I like that Cassandra is more rectangular vs the minnie being wider at the base. Though I am on the fence with Cassandra because she looks a little big. I'm really more of a medium bag person. I wish I can try on before purchase! With the minnie, I just think it looks better as a shoulder bag with the short strap than to use the long strap. But the short strap always slips off my shoulders.



I see. I'm a medium bag girl, too. [emoji4] That's why I'm hesitating on many designs here. My shoulders can't take big bags anymore and a too-small ones just not practical for everyday. So, as much as I'm liking many of the designs, I have to be careful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone own tuscania and Athene? They look similar but I'm wondering if their textures/weights/durability are similar too [emoji848]


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I have a Diva in the dark grey Nappa and I love the leather. It is a thickish leather but my Diva has a nice slouch to it.


I want a diva in napa too. But at the moment, there's nothing that I like in the Napa leather yet. I'm just gonna wait for new Napa colors. 
Right I am figuring out what I want in the Bluette Merino... 
1. Selene Zipped Midi or
2. Zhoe Legend


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> I want a diva in napa too. But at the moment, there's nothing that I like in the Napa leather yet. I'm just gonna wait for new Napa colors.
> Right I am figuring out what I want in the Bluette Merino...
> 1. Selene Zipped Midi or
> 2. Zhoe Legend


Just the other day I was wearing my Zhoe Legend.  I really like her design.  I just don't it use it much because I am not much of a shoulder bag person.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone own tuscania and Athene? They look similar but I'm wondering if their textures/weights/durability are similar too [emoji848]



I had a tuscania bag for half a day. My order was mixed up and executed incorrectly so I was told to send it back so I didn't have it long but it is far more distressed and matte than my athene Arianna. Otherwise the same.


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> Just the other day I was wearing my Zhoe Legend.  I really like her design.  I just don't it use it much because I am not much of a shoulder bag person.


Do you use it for travel then?


LuvAllBags said:


> More pics. Weather is crappy so lighting won't be good anytime soon.
> 
> View attachment 3633173
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633174


it looks different in different lighting. The second photo looks more caramel.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> Love this! This might be my next order...



I used it all day yesterday and so enjoyed everything about it. Highly recommend a merinos midi minerva! It's a revelation comfort-wise, even more comfortable to carry than most of my beloved MZW bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone own tuscania and Athene? They look similar but I'm wondering if their textures/weights/durability are similar too [emoji848]



Yep. They are similar but Athene has a sheen to it and is more "crackly" if that makes sense, whereas tuscania is weathered and wrinkly but not exactly crackly. Both are thin, slouchy and lightweight. My Athene is in a Penelope so it doesn't get a lot of wear. However I can tell that Athene in a bag will show wear over time. Can't tell yet how tuscania will wear.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> Do you use it for travel then?
> 
> it looks different in different lighting. The second photo looks more caramel.



Yes, the lighting was odd in that photo. The color is definitely the color of terra cotta clay, or that red clay dirt found in the southeastern US.


----------



## LuvAllBags

As much as I like the new styles I'm thinking about getting new leathers in my tried and true fave styles. Considering either a stormy sea green merinos or hazel tan athene midi minerva and either a denim pebbled or avio athene midi selene. 

I am also reconsidering getting a tuscania midi minerva while that leather's still around. I shouldn't get a bag that casual for work, but I think I'd just adore it.


----------



## Moonstarr

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know is it's possible to do a two-tone bag? I sent a message in, but still waiting on a reply!



I did a two tone Aphrodite!


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> I used it all day yesterday and so enjoyed everything about it. Highly recommend a merinos midi minerva! It's a revelation comfort-wise, even more comfortable to carry than most of my beloved MZW bags.



How did you carry it? On your shoulder or crossbody with longer strap? I know it looks very pretty as a shoulder bag, but my shoulders are very sloped I think I may use it more as a crossbody. How did you use it and what do you think?


----------



## vink

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!



This combo is fierce!


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> How did you carry it? On your shoulder or crossbody with longer strap? I know it looks very pretty as a shoulder bag, but my shoulders are very sloped I think I may use it more as a crossbody. How did you use it and what do you think?



I only shoulder carry larger bags. This one isn't heavy if you get a lighter weight leather. Shortening the strap helped too. It was well worth the 15 euro fee.


----------



## dcooney4

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!


This is stunning.


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> Do you use it for travel then?


My bag is light colored, called beige but I think it is more cream, so I have not considered it for travel. I think tenKrat brought hers on a trip.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!





LuvAllBags said:


> Yep. They are similar but Athene has a sheen to it and is more "crackly" if that makes sense, whereas tuscania is weathered and wrinkly but not exactly crackly. Both are thin, slouchy and lightweight. My Athene is in a Penelope so it doesn't get a lot of wear. However I can tell that Athene in a bag will show wear over time. Can't tell yet how tuscania will wear.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I had a tuscania bag for half a day. My order was mixed up and executed incorrectly so I was told to send it back so I didn't have it long but it is far more distressed and matte than my athene Arianna. Otherwise the same.



Thank you very much all! Love the weathered look of the Tuscania and Athene. Thinking of getting a two-tone/two-leather (midi?) Selene with studs and a strap, but all the customizations will drive the price up so who knows when I'll be able to get it! 

Moonstarr, that's a great color combo. Thanks for sharing your pic!!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> As much as I like the new styles I'm thinking about getting new leathers in my tried and true fave styles. Considering either a stormy sea green merinos or hazel tan athene midi minerva and either a denim pebbled or avio athene midi selene.
> 
> I am also reconsidering getting a tuscania midi minerva while that leather's still around. I shouldn't get a bag that casual for work, but I think I'd just adore it.



If anybody is considering the Tuscania..Now is the time to order!! It is very limited !!!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you very much all! Love the weathered look of the Tuscania and Athene. Thinking of getting a two-tone/two-leather (midi?) Selene with studs and a strap, but all the customizations will drive the price up so who knows when I'll be able to get it!
> 
> Moonstarr, that's a great color combo. Thanks for sharing your pic!!



I am so envious that you have the imagination for planning your bags like this..lol ..  Yes, for it will cost more, But where can you get such a wonderful handmade bag with quality leather and godd craftmansship in a bag you desire...  and for a price that MM offers.. ??


----------



## bonniekir

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!



Wow!!! This bag will not be overlooked!! Great combo !!


----------



## bonniekir

Any BE ladies with Athene leather??
Is it similar to what we know as 'Sheen' ??? Because if this is the case it will become better and better ! But will need a little care with lotion now and then..and the bag will develop just great! Looking forward recieving my Athena..


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> If anybody is considering the Tuscania..Now is the time to order!! It is very limited !!!



Thanks for this. I asked Colette what's left so I can do one more tuscania order.


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Any BE ladies with Athene leather??
> Is it similar to what we know as 'Sheen' ??? Because if this is the case it will become better and better ! But will need a little care with lotion now and then..and the bag will develop just great! Looking forward recieving my Athena..



I have Athene leather and BE sheen...if it isn't the exact same, it is VERY similar. I cannot tell a difference.


----------



## musicmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But with my awesome bag shaper from etsy I might even go for one in the floppiest leathers like merinos or tuscania and not worry about it. I've put my bag shaper into bags that are as floppy as an empty pillowcase and they stand up perfectly. I'm in love with my midi selene sized bag shaper! Wish it fit into my midi angel without getting crushed, but it goes beautifully into my Arianna and midi divina as well although those bags don't really need a shaper. But nice for organization.
> It was $38 on etsy, I think the name of the store is senoma bag shapers or something,


I was totally READY to order two of these amazing bag custom organizer/shapers:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/485943145/custom-size-purse-insert-organizer-bag
and then Etsy said it wouldn't ship to the US.  
Can anyone recommend a bag organizer/shaper, ideally one that ships to the US without complaining?  I've survived this far without, though I do have a Tintamar that has proved useful, especially when I'm traveling and changing between backpacks and purses.  I was just in the mood to have something special to keep Arianna and Selene happy...


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> My bag is light colored, called beige but I think it is more cream, so I have not considered it for travel. I think tenKrat brought hers on a trip.


That's right. I took my rust vachetta Zhoe Legend to Tokyo last summer, and it was perfect. I special ordered a top zipper closure for the central compartment. That's where I put my wallet and passport.

The vachetta is a great travel leather in a small to medium bag, like the Zhoe Legend.  Otherwise, it would be too heavy for me. I didn't worry about my bag getting wet because this particular vachetta can handle a few raindrops and come out okay.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> I was totally READY to order two of these amazing bag custom organizer/shapers:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/485943145/custom-size-purse-insert-organizer-bag
> and then Etsy said it wouldn't ship to the US.
> Can anyone recommend a bag organizer/shaper, ideally one that ships to the US without complaining?  I've survived this far without, though I do have a Tintamar that has proved useful, especially when I'm traveling and changing between backpacks and purses.  I was just in the mood to have something special to keep Arianna and Selene happy...



Look at 47thHeaven (in the US) and OriginalClub. Samorga also ships to US. Samorga is not on etsy. Has its own site. Purse-To-Go is another good one depending on what type of organizer you want.


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> I was totally READY to order two of these amazing bag custom organizer/shapers:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/485943145/custom-size-purse-insert-organizer-bag
> and then Etsy said it wouldn't ship to the US.
> Can anyone recommend a bag organizer/shaper, ideally one that ships to the US without complaining?  I've survived this far without, though I do have a Tintamar that has proved useful, especially when I'm traveling and changing between backpacks and purses.  I was just in the mood to have something special to keep Arianna and Selene happy...



Clover sac from Taiwan.  Great product.  Takes a couple of weeks to get here, but worth it.


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> Look at 47thHeaven (in the US) and OriginalClub. Samorga also ships to US. Samorga is not on etsy. Has its own site. Purse-To-Go is another good one depending on what type of organizer you want.


Thank you! I'll check these out!


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Clover sac from Taiwan.  Great product.  Takes a couple of weeks to get here, but worth it.


Thank you!  I'll take a look.


----------



## coach943

musicmom said:


> I was totally READY to order two of these amazing bag custom organizer/shapers:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/485943145/custom-size-purse-insert-organizer-bag
> and then Etsy said it wouldn't ship to the US.
> Can anyone recommend a bag organizer/shaper, ideally one that ships to the US without complaining?  I've survived this far without, though I do have a Tintamar that has proved useful, especially when I'm traveling and changing between backpacks and purses.  I was just in the mood to have something special to keep Arianna and Selene happy...



I have purchased a couple bag organizers from Divide and Conquer.  They are fantastic.  She will also customize them, so you can have her make it to fit your needs.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> As much as I like the new styles I'm thinking about getting new leathers in my tried and true fave styles. Considering either a stormy sea green merinos or hazel tan athene midi minerva and either a denim pebbled or avio athene midi selene.
> 
> I am also reconsidering getting a tuscania midi minerva while that leather's still around. I shouldn't get a bag that casual for work, but I think I'd just adore it.


I love the sea green merino it is my favorite new leather out of the spring/summer leathers. I also like the denim pebbled. Love midi Selene and also midi Minerva. So many lovely choices.


----------



## djfmn

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!


Moonstarr this is just gorgeous and stunning and amazing!!! Love the Aphrodite and love the colors in this two tone.


----------



## musicmom

musicmom said:


> I was totally READY to order two of these amazing bag custom organizer/shapers:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/485943145/custom-size-purse-insert-organizer-bag
> and then Etsy said it wouldn't ship to the US.
> Can anyone recommend a bag organizer/shaper, ideally one that ships to the US without complaining?  I've survived this far without, though I do have a Tintamar that has proved useful, especially when I'm traveling and changing between backpacks and purses.  I was just in the mood to have something special to keep Arianna and Selene happy...


Thanks for all the suggestions! I took a good look around, but nothing worked quite as well as what I had set my heart on...  And then I wrote to the seller  SENAMONbagORGANIZER, and she very kindly adjusted the settings for me to place my order.  Just goes to show: sometimes all you need to do is ASK!


----------



## musicmom

Moonstarr said:


> I did a two tone Aphrodite!


WOW!!!!!  This took my breath away!  

When I got the latest swatches, I loosely entertained the idea of a two tone bag, say dark grey Merinos and deep fuchsia Merinos, or  the new Bluette Merinos and black Merinos, or Smoke grey Pebbled and  Flirt Red...    Not sure whether Aphrodite is for me, or whether I could carry off the look!


----------



## vink

I can't help but curious about the Calista. I know I won't use it as a hobo. But as a crossbody, it's very interesting. Do you think there's a chance Marco will make a sample bag to show it as a crossbody? I mean they already said that it can be done in the description, right?


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> I can't help but curious about the Calista. I know I won't use it as a hobo. But as a crossbody, it's very interesting. Do you think there's a chance Marco will make a sample bag to show it as a crossbody? I mean they already said that it can be done in the description, right?



Maybe. It's more likely someone here will order one and you can see it as a mod shot. Or Colette may post one to her blog if she orders one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

musicmom said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I took a good look around, but nothing worked quite as well as what I had set my heart on...  And then I wrote to the seller  SENAMONbagORGANIZER, and she very kindly adjusted the settings for me to place my order.  Just goes to show: sometimes all you need to do is ASK!



I also had a great experience buying from her.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> That's right. I took my rust vachetta Zhoe Legend to Tokyo last summer, and it was perfect. I special ordered a top zipper closure for the central compartment. That's where I put my wallet and passport.
> 
> The vachetta is a great travel leather in a small to medium bag, like the Zhoe Legend.  Otherwise, it would be too heavy for me. I didn't worry about my bag getting wet because this particular vachetta can handle a few raindrops and come out okay.


I'm thinking a Bluette Merino in this bag. To keep it light.


----------



## anitalilac

coach943 said:


> I have purchased a couple bag organizers from Divide and Conquer.  They are fantastic.  She will also customize them, so you can have her make it to fit your needs.  https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer


I can vouch for divide n conquer. I use it for Neverfull.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I can't help but curious about the Calista. I know I won't use it as a hobo. But as a crossbody, it's very interesting. Do you think there's a chance Marco will make a sample bag to show it as a crossbody? I mean they already said that it can be done in the description, right?



Well, I am getting one ! In Tuscania Cobblestone! Plus an outer pocket.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Well, I am getting one ! In Tuscania Cobblestone! Plus an outer pocket.



Yay! A review and mod shot would be Very Much appreciate! [emoji16]


----------



## LuvAllBags

PSA: Gray Verona is sold out.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva with a bunch of adjustments like my merinos version. Chose sage interior this time. Excited! 

This will be more casual than my usual style...but will be so much fun!


----------



## VanBod1525

Pre loved Iced Berry Aphrodite. This is a slightly more structured and smarter style than I normally carry. The leather is very pretty and the style not too big.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Pre loved Iced Berry Aphrodite. This is a slightly more structured and smarter style than I normally carry. The leather is very pretty and the style not too big.


Oh, this is one lovely bag!! I have this leather in another bag and the colour is just great!! Congrats!!


----------



## musicmom

VanBod1525 said:


> Pre loved Iced Berry Aphrodite. This is a slightly more structured and smarter style than I normally carry. The leather is very pretty and the style not too big.


Nice!  Can you give a modeling shot with a human carrying her?


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Well, I am getting one ! In Tuscania Cobblestone! Plus an outer pocket.


Bonnie that sounds gorgeous. Can't wait to see photos of your bag when it arrives.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva with a bunch of adjustments like my merinos version. Chose sage interior this time. Excited!
> 
> This will be more casual than my usual style...but will be so much fun!


LuvAllBags love the combination of the Biscotti with the sage interior. Two of my favorite colors. Should be an amazing bag.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Pre loved Iced Berry Aphrodite. This is a slightly more structured and smarter style than I normally carry. The leather is very pretty and the style not too big.


Vannie it is such a pretty color leather. I love Aphrodite bags this style was my very first purchase from MM.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva with a bunch of adjustments like my merinos version. Chose sage interior this time. Excited!


I look forward to seeing a Minerva in Tuscania leather. I expect it to have a totally different look from the Minervas seen here so far.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva with a bunch of adjustments like my merinos version. Chose sage interior this time. Excited!
> 
> This will be more casual than my usual style...but will be so much fun!



That sounds beautiful! Could you please a photo of the lining, too? It's so hard to find a reference on lining. The website doesn't offer much.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Odebdo has sage in her iced taupe Arianna.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.



Wow! I'm sorry it happened to you. That's very irresponsible from their part. Aren't they supposed to ship it with some kind of tracking number? At least to help it clear out any doubt or misunderstanding on both party. This is just bad.


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.


I'm so sorry this has happened.  Did you pay by credit card?  Maybe call the CC company and tell them what has happened.  And also go on their Facebook page and Twitter account about it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> I'm so sorry this has happened.  Did you pay by credit card?  Maybe call the CC company and tell them what has happened.  And also go on their Facebook page and Twitter account about it.


 yes, I used my cc. I have filed a dispute.


vink said:


> Wow! I'm sorry it happened to you. That's very irresponsible from their part. Aren't they supposed to ship it with some kind of tracking number? At least to help it clear out any doubt or misunderstanding on both party. This is just bad.


 I had tracking which is how I knew it was "delivered". I even asked my postman. He didn't recall delivering a package to my address the day before. He always knocks when he has a package for me anyway. There was no knock.

The only thing rough and tumble  can say, is that they ve only had a lost package once in their years of doing business. What does that have to do with anything?!


----------



## hyacinthgirl

I'm sorry that happened to you, but yes definitely try contacting your cc company or Paypal if you used that, and make a missing package case with your post office.  I have such mixed emotions on this brand.  I have loved the bags I've had by them and that it's a woman run company made in the USA, but I recently purchased a crossbody case on sale.  I bought one just like it a few months back on sale as well, and have loved it.  

However, when the new one arrived, it had a cheap nylon zipper instead of the excella zippers they used previously.  The listing and pictures on their website did not reflect any sort of change in the bag.  I wrote them an email requesting to return the bag, and that their listing was deceiving.  They granted the refund, but told me that the sale version of the crossbody case had a nylon zipper now, and the full price ones still have the excella zipper.  

I looked and the website has two listings for the bag- one full price and one on sale, and all of the details about the bag listed in each one are exactly the same.  It seems rather shady to me to cheapen down the sale version of the bag, and still present it as being just like the original.  Why even say it's one sale?  Just say it's a cheaper version of the original crossbody case.  Sorry to derail your issue, I obviously needed to vent my frustration so thanks for reading.   I hope you end up getting a refund.  I've heard of similar situations happening, and the buyer ended up getting their money back so I think the odds are good for you for the same.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

hyacinthgirl said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you, but yes definitely try contacting your cc company or Paypal if you used that, and make a missing package case with your post office.  I have such mixed emotions on this brand.  I have loved the bags I've had by them and that it's a woman run company made in the USA, but I recently purchased a crossbody case on sale.  I bought one just like it a few months back on sale as well, and have loved it.
> 
> However, when the new one arrived, it had a cheap nylon zipper instead of the excella zippers they used previously.  The listing and pictures on their website did not reflect any sort of change in the bag.  I wrote them an email requesting to return the bag, and that their listing was deceiving.  They granted the refund, but told me that the sale version of the crossbody case had a nylon zipper now, and the full price ones still have the excella zipper.
> 
> I looked and the website has two listings for the bag- one full price and one on sale, and all of the details about the bag listed in each one are exactly the same.  It seems rather shady to me to cheapen down the sale version of the bag, and still present it as being just like the original.  Why even say it's one sale?  Just say it's a cheaper version of the original crossbody case.  Sorry to derail your issue, I obviously needed to vent my frustration so thanks for reading.   I hope you end up getting a refund.  I've heard of similar situations happening, and the buyer ended up getting their money back so I think the odds are good for you for the same.


I ordered a sale item too! I wondered why the exact same bag was so much cheaper.That's interesting that the quality is different. Well, now I'm not too sure about a refund. I saw on their site where lost packages are the responsibility of the customer. UGH! The one time a package goes missing, it's with a company that won't take responsibility for it.


----------



## hyacinthgirl

I think they put that disclaimer up because they think people will see it and think, "Oh, I guess there's nothing I can do."  But the only way I would think they could get away with that is that if they shipped their items with signature confirmation, which they don't.  Always worth a try to get a refund so you're not out a bunch of money.  Their costs should be able to allow to absorb their losses on the rare occasion of missing or damaged packages, I would think. It's just bad form on their part to deny you.


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.



That is unacceptable.  I know you are doing all you can to get a refund, but you should never be put in that position. The company should step up and take responsibility.  Thank you for sharing this experience, though.  Now I know not to order from them, either.


----------



## VanBod1525

musicmom said:


> Nice!  Can you give a modeling shot with a human carrying her?


Sure thing. I need to clean the mirror first though!! Tomorrow, in daylight, I'll take some pics. Will do a mod shot of the Cassandra too for anyone who is on the fence about that style too.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I look forward to seeing a Minerva in Tuscania leather. I expect it to have a totally different look from the Minervas seen here so far.



That's what I thought too. It will be different! I carried my biscotti midi selene today and really liked it. Great color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> That sounds beautiful! Could you please a photo of the lining, too? It's so hard to find a reference on lining. The website doesn't offer much.



Yes, I definitely will.


----------



## vink

hyacinthgirl said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you, but yes definitely try contacting your cc company or Paypal if you used that, and make a missing package case with your post office.  I have such mixed emotions on this brand.  I have loved the bags I've had by them and that it's a woman run company made in the USA, but I recently purchased a crossbody case on sale.  I bought one just like it a few months back on sale as well, and have loved it.
> 
> However, when the new one arrived, it had a cheap nylon zipper instead of the excella zippers they used previously.  The listing and pictures on their website did not reflect any sort of change in the bag.  I wrote them an email requesting to return the bag, and that their listing was deceiving.  They granted the refund, but told me that the sale version of the crossbody case had a nylon zipper now, and the full price ones still have the excella zipper.
> 
> I looked and the website has two listings for the bag- one full price and one on sale, and all of the details about the bag listed in each one are exactly the same.  It seems rather shady to me to cheapen down the sale version of the bag, and still present it as being just like the original.  Why even say it's one sale?  Just say it's a cheaper version of the original crossbody case.  Sorry to derail your issue, I obviously needed to vent my frustration so thanks for reading.   I hope you end up getting a refund.  I've heard of similar situations happening, and the buyer ended up getting their money back so I think the odds are good for you for the same.



Wow! That's shady practice in my book. I can understand reducing the cost to make the price cheaper, but don't they understand that it still references the company, therefore, should be stated otherwise? With no specified, I'm sure most people will take the sale, but with the spec, I'm sure many who knows the quality of the zipper will prefer to choose the more expensive ones. Just a bit more to get the quality, you know. This shop doesn't worth it in my book at all.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Sure thing. I need to clean the mirror first though!! Tomorrow, in daylight, I'll take some pics. Will do a mod shot of the Cassandra too for anyone who is on the fence about that style too.



That'd be great! I'd love to see the Cassandra! [emoji4]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.



Really? That is bizarre. I've heard they can be difficult service-wise. Very strict policies that are not always customer friendly. I just ordered a bag from their sale. Hope it gets here! I also hope your bag shows up eventually. I would be angry.


----------



## LuvAllBags

hyacinthgirl said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you, but yes definitely try contacting your cc company or Paypal if you used that, and make a missing package case with your post office.  I have such mixed emotions on this brand.  I have loved the bags I've had by them and that it's a woman run company made in the USA, but I recently purchased a crossbody case on sale.  I bought one just like it a few months back on sale as well, and have loved it.
> 
> However, when the new one arrived, it had a cheap nylon zipper instead of the excella zippers they used previously.  The listing and pictures on their website did not reflect any sort of change in the bag.  I wrote them an email requesting to return the bag, and that their listing was deceiving.  They granted the refund, but told me that the sale version of the crossbody case had a nylon zipper now, and the full price ones still have the excella zipper.
> 
> I looked and the website has two listings for the bag- one full price and one on sale, and all of the details about the bag listed in each one are exactly the same.  It seems rather shady to me to cheapen down the sale version of the bag, and still present it as being just like the original.  Why even say it's one sale?  Just say it's a cheaper version of the original crossbody case.  Sorry to derail your issue, I obviously needed to vent my frustration so thanks for reading.   I hope you end up getting a refund.  I've heard of similar situations happening, and the buyer ended up getting their money back so I think the odds are good for you for the same.



Wow. Another weird story. I have never heard of anything like this either. That stinks. Glad you were able to return. That zipper issue would bug me too.


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> yes, I used my cc. I have filed a dispute.
> I had tracking which is how I knew it was "delivered". I even asked my postman. He didn't recall delivering a package to my address the day before. He always knocks when he has a package for me anyway. There was no knock.
> 
> The only thing rough and tumble  can say, is that they ve only had a lost package once in their years of doing business. What does that have to do with anything?!


I'd definitely now get on Social Media to publicly shame them, hopefully into action.  At the very least you will know you are possibly helping someone else avoid a shady company.


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm probably doing the Cassandra a disservice with these mod shots. This bag in Tuscania leather is really light and the leather moulds to the body so the bag doesn't stick out or look remotely boxy in anyway. I absolutely love this style. It's a spacious messenger and as I love crossbody bags, this is definitely a keeper. The Tuscania leather is just super and Bordeaux a stunning colour.


----------



## VanBod1525

The Aphrodite is much more structured and sophisticated a style (at least for me) so my sloth about weekend clothes don't really do her look justice.  In the Africa leather, there is no slouch in this bag at all, stands upright. I'll probably use this bag for work rather than weekend wear as on the weekends, I am much more likely to roll with the Cassandra, Soulmate Midi or Angel Midi.


----------



## bonniekir

Just for information to new readers: Some of the posts above refer to another company and Not MM


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> The Aphrodite is much more structured and sophisticated a style (at least for me) so my sloth about weekend clothes don't really do her look justice.  In the Africa leather, there is no slouch in this bag at all, stands upright. I'll probably use this bag for work rather than weekend wear as on the weekends, I am much more likely to roll with the Cassandra, Soulmate Midi or Angel Midi.



Both bags look stunning on you!!! And you know Africa, so I'm sure the leather will give a softer look! 

The Cassandra does truely follow the bodyshape.. and yes, easy to wear!!

Thanks for pics


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm considering a Calista (with an outside pocket). Now that I have a bag in Tuscania and see how lovely it is, I am torn between getting this style in Biscotti or going for Terra Cotta Merinos. My reticence over the Biscotti is that I already have a tan matte Adore Me and don't need another tan hobo. The Cobblestone Tuscania was a bit too distressed for me. I need to look at the Whiskey again.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm considering a Calista (with an outside pocket). Now that I have a bag in Tuscania and see how lovely it is, I am torn between getting this style in Biscotti or going for Terra Cotta Merinos. My reticence over the Biscotti is that I already have a tan matte Adore Me and don't need another tan hobo. The Cobblestone Tuscania was a bit too distressed for me. I need to look at the Whiskey again.



Vannie...IMO the whiskey tosciana and terra cotta merinos are very similar in color, if that helps?

And thank you for the mod shots of Cassandra, very helpful, so I will be thinking hard on adding one as it looks like a great style.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Vannie...IMO the whiskey tosciana and terra cotta merinos are very similar in color, if that helps?
> 
> And thank you for the mod shots of Cassandra, very helpful, so I will be thinking hard on adding one as it looks like a great style.


Thanks Deb! I just went back and looked at pics of Whiskey and actually, I don't think it is too distressed, certainly not on Bonnie's bags anyway. Decisions. It is such a simple style that the right, smooshy, delicious leather choice must be made!!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Thanks Deb! I just went back and looked at pics of Whiskey and actually, I don't think it is too distressed, certainly not on Bonnie's bags anyway. Decisions. It is such a simple style that the right, smooshy, delicious leather choice must be made!!



I agree...I am hopeful the Mud Verona was a right choice...since verona is one I have never seen nor touched...and Calista is a style I do not have!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> I agree...I am hopeful the Mud Verona was a right choice...since verona is one I have never seen nor touched...and Calista is a style I do not have!


This is going to be a cool bag. The Verona's all look great. I'm not after a dark blue bag right now, or I would have been tempted to go for the Calista in either Midnight Tuscania or the Blue Verona.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm considering a Calista (with an outside pocket). Now that I have a bag in Tuscania and see how lovely it is, I am torn between getting this style in Biscotti or going for Terra Cotta Merinos. My reticence over the Biscotti is that I already have a tan matte Adore Me and don't need another tan hobo. The Cobblestone Tuscania was a bit too distressed for me. I need to look at the Whiskey again.



Well, I was going back and forth re the Cobblestone and Whiskey.. and went for Cob... because I intend to use it for summer, so distressed was just fine!! Also I chose Tuscania because it is a very thin leather and strong enough to withhold my 100 pounders ! I like lightweight for now..
But the Whiskey is a beautiful colour!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Great minds Tank....your picture captures "our" bag wonderfully! Mine is packed up to go today!



Just used mine today, too!  Love that bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm probably doing the Cassandra a disservice with these mod shots. This bag in Tuscania leather is really light and the leather moulds to the body so the bag doesn't stick out or look remotely boxy in anyway. I absolutely love this style. It's a spacious messenger and as I love crossbody bags, this is definitely a keeper. The Tuscania leather is just super and Bordeaux a stunning colour.



Just beautiful! Thanks for the mod shots.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Well, I was going back and forth re the Cobblestone and Whiskey.. and went for Cob... because I intend to use it for summer, so distressed was just fine!! Also I chose Tuscania because it is a very thin leather and strong enough to withhold my 100 pounders ! I like lightweight for now..
> But the Whiskey is a beautiful colour!



Cobblestone will be awesome in that style!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm considering a Calista (with an outside pocket). Now that I have a bag in Tuscania and see how lovely it is, I am torn between getting this style in Biscotti or going for Terra Cotta Merinos. My reticence over the Biscotti is that I already have a tan matte Adore Me and don't need another tan hobo. The Cobblestone Tuscania was a bit too distressed for me. I need to look at the Whiskey again.



I love the idea of either merinos or tuscania in a Calista...I adore my terra cotta merinos and I was unsure about my whiskey tuscania at first but now I love it. Odebdo is right...they are fairly close in color.


----------



## bonniekir

Made a mistake re model and Cobblestone!
The Calista is in Cameo Athene ( lengthened strap to a messenger and an outer pocket)
The Theia is coming in the Cobblestone!!
...and finally Cassandra in Denim pebbled .. yes, I like this model 
Blue colours I normally stay clear off, but this one and Tuscania Dark blue will go well together with denim..


----------



## dcooney4

bonniekir said:


> Made a mistake re model and Cobblestone!
> The Calista is in Cameo Athene ( lengthened strap to a messenger and an outer pocket)
> The Theia is coming in the Cobblestone!!
> ...and finally Cassandra in Denim pebbled .. yes, I like this model
> Blue colours I normally stay clear off, but this one and Tuscania Dark blue will go well together with denim..


I absolutely adore blue. It is what I should have bought. I can't wait to see your new bags. Hope your feeling better too.


----------



## musicmom

Did you all see the new Tuscania colors on the new blog???    I'm hoping that Colette can post some comparison shots so we can see what those colors really are!


----------



## Odebdo

Yep guys....new blog is up, new Tuscania colors...and a midi size Theia!! 

Marco sure loves to make decisions HARD!! I want one of everything! And then backups in the things I love lol!

I need a money tree!


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm probably still going to do the Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, but the Theia might be mine in Granite Grey too!! Theia doesn't look that big in the comparison shots - looking about the same size as a Minerva Midi.


----------



## VanBod1525

Thinking of a Penelope Messenger in Denim Pebbled with silver or gunmetal hardware. I need to sell some stuff to fund this!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Thinking of a Penelope Messenger in Denim Pebbled with silver or gunmetal hardware. I need to sell some stuff to fund this!!



Love this idea. Denim pebbled is a beauty!


----------



## lenie

The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!


----------



## mleleigh

lenie said:


> The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!



oooh, exciting! I can't wait to see your river blue vachetta Juliet!! That's the style that tempts me the most and vachetta is my fav.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I am so bummed. I decided not to order a Massaccesi right now in order to wait for pictures from you guys of the new styles. I've heard great things about Rough and Tumble. Ordered a tote a week ago, said it was delivered on Monday. I never received it. I was advised to wait a few more days, which I did. I called them this morning, and they said basically once it leaves them it's no longer their responsibility. So, I'm just supposed to be out of $300???? I will never order from them again.


Devin Danielle so sorry to hear about your Rough and Tumble order going missing and no recourse. Thank you for telling us about it as it serves as a warning for anyone else who as planning to order anything from them.

Pleased MM is more responsive about lost bags. I had 2 MM bags go missing for weeks this was a long time ago. MM wanted to replace the bags. I told them to wait a little longer and finally my 2 bags showed up after 12 weeks. Marco was so upset about it he kept contacting me saying he wanted to remake my bags. Well all is well that ends well and they arrived. So who knows perhaps your bag might show up.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm probably still going to do the Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, but the Theia might be mine in Granite Grey too!! Theia doesn't look that big in the comparison shots - looking about the same size as a Minerva Midi.


Your choices are so right on---I would choose Tuscania for Calista and Theia also. I like the Granite Grey, too, in either of these styles. 

I hope someone gets the Theia Midi so that I can see it before I'm ready to order again. I have a feeling that of the two sizes, the regular Theia will drape better with more folds in the leather. That's what makes a fabulous hobo. 

I love the hardware detail on the Theia.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Thinking of a Penelope Messenger in Denim Pebbled with silver or gunmetal hardware. I need to sell some stuff to fund this!!


We are on the same wavelength, Vannie. I thought of the same style and combo, too. I won't get it, though. I already have two Penelope messengers in neutrals, grey merinos and taupe pebbled, that should go with my entire wardrobe. If you do get this bag, then I will just enjoy looking at your bag pics.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!


Oh, I will enjoy the pics of your new bags, especially the Calista (in nude pebbled! Been curious about this leather) and the Juliet.


----------



## musicmom

So far I'm ready to order a Penny Messenger in Granite Tuscania.  I love this color even more than the midnight blue! 

 I'm wondering about a midsize bag: possibly the Hera with a top zipper added, and maybe even exchanging the strap/hardware with the Theia (which is much cooler!).  It does seem a bit big for me, though, so maybe wait for a midi version?  Or maybe another Midi Zip Selene, again with top zip and messenger strap added: but what leather???  So many good choices now....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oh, my gosh. Absolutely thrilled about a midi Theia!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> So far I'm ready to order a Penny Messenger in Granite Tuscania.  I love this color even more than the midnight blue!
> 
> I'm wondering about a midsize bag: possibly the Hera with a top zipper added, and maybe even exchanging the strap/hardware with the Theia (which is much cooler!).  It does seem a bit big for me, though, so maybe wait for a midi version?  Or maybe another Midi Zip Selene, again with top zip and messenger strap added: but what leather???  So many good choices now....


Those were the exact changes I wanted to make for the Hera, hoping for a midi size too!


----------



## anitalilac

Now I am more confused! The midi thea is right up my ally! This is harder. 60% of my bags are hobo because ai just love this shape.. I do not have anything structured ala Zhoe. Should I go with my favorite shape or go for something different? Ie structure bags? Decisions decisions..


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!


Oohh! The Juliette in River Blue Vachetta sounds divine! Can't wait to see your goodies when it arrives.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Made a mistake re model and Cobblestone!
> The Calista is in Cameo Athene ( lengthened strap to a messenger and an outer pocket)
> The Theia is coming in the Cobblestone!!
> ...and finally Cassandra in Denim pebbled .. yes, I like this model
> Blue colours I normally stay clear off, but this one and Tuscania Dark blue will go well together with denim..



You read my mind! I'm longing to see a messenger Calista! Please post modeling pic and review when you get it! I'm sure it'd be beautiful!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oh wait a minute. I just realized that's the Theia on the blog, not the midi. It doesn't look big at all, looks about the same as a Soulmate midi.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!


Lenie those sound gorgeous. I love the Bluette Merino and a Hera will be lovely in that leather. The dark taupe Penelope Messenger also sounds lovely. Wow and a Calista in nude pebble and yikes a Juliette in River blue. What a lovely bunch of new MM bags!!!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh wait a minute. I just realized that's the Theia on the blog, not the midi. It doesn't look big at all, looks about the same as a Soulmate midi.


I also thought it was the midi Theia and had to reread and reread to see if it was the full size or the midi. I am pleased I am not the only person that found it a little confusing if the photos were the full size or the midi. It starts off talking about the introduction of the midi and the introduction of the Theia in a smaller size.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm probably doing the Cassandra a disservice with these mod shots. This bag in Tuscania leather is really light and the leather moulds to the body so the bag doesn't stick out or look remotely boxy in anyway. I absolutely love this style. It's a spacious messenger and as I love crossbody bags, this is definitely a keeper. The Tuscania leather is just super and Bordeaux a stunning colour.


Great mod shots love the bag on you.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> We are on the same wavelength, Vannie. I thought of the same style and combo, too. I won't get it, though. I already have two Penelope messengers in neutrals, grey merinos and taupe pebbled, that should go with my entire wardrobe. If you do get this bag, then I will just enjoy looking at your bag pics.


Me to I will also enjoy looking at your bags. Although the more I look at these Penelope messengers the more I think I should get one.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Now I am more confused! The midi thea is right up my ally! This is harder. 60% of my bags are hobo because ai just love this shape.. I do not have anything structured ala Zhoe. Should I go with my favorite shape or go for something different? Ie structure bags? Decisions decisions..


I love the look of the Theia and I think a midi would be a great size. I must say I do like the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend. It is a great structured bag and I do not normally go with a structured style. I like the Aphrodite, midi Selene, midi Minerva and midi Soulmate all unstructured. Having used the Zhoe and Zhoe Legend I quite like the structure especially in a smaller bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Now I am more confused! The midi thea is right up my ally! This is harder. 60% of my bags are hobo because ai just love this shape.. I do not have anything structured ala Zhoe. Should I go with my favorite shape or go for something different? Ie structure bags? Decisions decisions..



Just a word of caution. I cannot tell you the number of bags (and money) that I have wasted buying something "different"  from the style I prefer. If possible get a structured bag and carry it (it won't take long)  to see if it works for you.  IMHO


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Me to I will also enjoy looking at your bags. Although the more I look at these Penelope messengers the more I think I should get one.



I've been thinking about the same thing! Just sent Colette e-mail last night, actually. I wonder if some modifications can be done.


----------



## Coastal jewel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've been considering either a midi or regular Selene in Athene, and yours look just gorgeous on you in your modshot. Do you mind me asking how tall you are?



Bellebelle. Sorry for delay.  Ive been out of town working,  Im 5'2.    This and soulmate midi are biggest bags Ive ever had.  I love the celeste athene  in this bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

bonniekir said:


> Both bags look stunning on you!!! And you know Africa, so I'm sure the leather will give a softer look!
> 
> The Cassandra does truely follow the bodyshape.. and yes, easy to wear!!
> 
> Thanks for pics



Yes. The aphrodite really just stayed in my closet so no chance for a little break in.  Now she has a new owner.. And it looks great with you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

bonniekir said:


> Oh another Tuscania Selene midi!! Just great!! The pics of the bag plus lining reminds me so much of the BE tan .. lol..congrats



Bonnie. I think this is what I ordered too.  Package arrived but im not home to get it yet!  Looks great.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Just a word of caution. I cannot tell you the number of bags (and money) that I have wasted buying something "different"  from the style I prefer. If possible get a structured bag and carry it (it won't take long)  to see if it works for you.  IMHO


I think you are absolutely correct about trying a style before you buy it. I borrowed my daughters structured bag before I bought a Zhoe and used it for an afternoon going shopping at the mall. It was fairly similar to the Zhoe in size and style. The other thing I did was make a paper pattern of the bag to get a feel for the size. I cannot judge sizes very well by the measurements. So I stick sheets of paper together because the paper sheets are normally not large enough. Then I measure it all out cut it out and stick it together - just like paperdolls construction when we were kids. I can then tell if the size will work for me or not. 

I also wasted a lot of money on Rebecca Minkoff bags that did not work for me. I bought them and sold them immediately sometimes because the size and structure did not work for me but towards the end because I did not find the quality as good as earlier RM bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's so rough when you know a style does not work at all but it's stunning and you just lust....... That's where I'm at with most styles and sizes. I have things crystallized pretty well! But that means I have to smack the card out of my hand before buying something stunning in a non 'me' style.


----------



## thedseer

I knew I wanted a Calista, but Colette's pictures really sold me.


----------



## bonniekir

A poster asked for a comparison pic of the TerraCotta merino and the Whiskey Tuscania. 
So here goes ... a non-flattering pic of them both. It is raining it is dark and the pic is taken from a north window!


----------



## musicmom

bonniekir said:


> A poster asked for a comparison pic of the TerraCotta merino and the Whiskey Tuscania.
> So here goes ... a non-flattering pic of them both. It is raining it is dark and the pic is taken from a north window!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640069
> View attachment 3640072


Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

Next Whiskey and Orange merino and TerraCotta and Orange! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





But as mentioned .. weather is terrible and actually the Whiskey does not come out as in natural... even today. The pics are also taken by my crapoy iPhone camera... lol


----------



## bonniekir

Djfm's suggestion of paper patterns when in doubt is splendid!!! I have now a few times read that a poster thought the bag either too large or too small! But one can prevent this by making a pattern. Perfect solution!!


djfmn said:


> I think you are absolutely correct about trying a style before you buy it. I borrowed my daughters structured bag before I bought a Zhoe and used it for an afternoon going shopping at the mall. It was fairly similar to the Zhoe in size and style. The other thing I did was make a paper pattern of the bag to get a feel for the size. I cannot judge sizes very well by the measurements. So I stick sheets of paper together because the paper sheets are normally not large enough. Then I measure it all out cut it out and stick it together - just like paperdolls construction when we were kids. I can then tell if the size will work for me or not.
> 
> I also wasted a lot of money on Rebecca Minkoff bags that did not work for me. I bought them and sold them immediately sometimes because the size and structure did not work for me but towards the end because I did not find the quality as good as earlier RM bags.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Djfm's suggestion of paper patterns when in doubt is splendid!!! I have now a few times read that a poster thought the bag either too large or too small! But one can prevent this by making a pattern. Perfect solution!!



Agreed. This works very well!


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> Just a word of caution. I cannot tell you the number of bags (and money) that I have wasted buying something "different"  from the style I prefer. If possible get a structured bag and carry it (it won't take long)  to see if it works for you.  IMHO



Agree 100%!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> The comparison pics in Colette's blog really sold me on the Calista. I really like the slouchiness and I'm sure the bag will look smaller once it is loaded up. So I have a couple of orders from the S/S 2017 collection so I need to stop for awhile. I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos with silver hardware and silver lining, Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled with detachable long and detachable short straps, Calista in Nude pebbled and the Juliette in River blue vachetta. So excited!



Lenie! Your bags sound completely amazing!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> A poster asked for a comparison pic of the TerraCotta merino and the Whiskey Tuscania.
> So here goes ... a non-flattering pic of them both. It is raining it is dark and the pic is taken from a north window!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640069
> View attachment 3640072



Great pics! When I see Whiskey, I think of rust. To me, it's the exact color of rust. I find terra cotta to be an accurate color description and even leans toward brick a little bit. Both are terrific colors.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So with my recent orders i'm done for a while but I hope I can snag something in stormy sea green before it's gone. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for an easter sale. 

I didn't love fuchsia in person and thank goodness! I need to be done! Trying to fight the urge for Hazel Tan Athene. Telling myself I do not need another bag in this color. Have a few already. The Athene texture gets me though. I'm a sucker for a good glazed leather.


----------



## lenie

Here is a comparison picture from Colette:
Left to right
Crystal pink Merinos, Nude pebbled, light beige pebbled


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here is a comparison picture from Colette:
> Left to right
> Crystal pink Merinos, Nude pebbled, light beige pebbled
> View attachment 3640841


Thanks! Gosh, I still like the Crystal Pink... sigh, But I don't think the bag  will look nice in my hands after a while


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here is a comparison picture from Colette:
> Left to right
> Crystal pink Merinos, Nude pebbled, light beige pebbled
> View attachment 3640841



They're all very dreamy colors.


----------



## shoecrazy

bonniekir said:


> Next Whiskey and Orange merino and TerraCotta and Orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640095
> View attachment 3640096
> 
> 
> But as mentioned .. weather is terrible and actually the Whiskey does not come out as in natural... even today. The pics are also taken by my crapoy iPhone camera... lol


Thank you so much for these comparison photos - this is really helpful. Would you say that Terra Cotta reads as brown in any light? And which do you like better, between Terra Cotta and Orange?


----------



## bonniekir

Yes, the TerraCotta can become more darker brickred in the evenings. 

I actually find the two colours different. The TerraCotta more earthy and the Orange more vibrant . I like both... or I guess I would not have chosen them.. lol


----------



## LuvAllBags

Agree with Bonnie. TC can look more brick red at times. But it's not brown the way whiskey can tend toward brown. TC either looks more brick red or true terra cotta orange-red.


----------



## mkpurselover

DHL notice!  My bags are due this Thursday!  That was fast, I'm excited[emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

mkpurselover said:


> DHL notice!  My bags are due this Thursday!  That was fast, I'm excited[emoji3]


What are you waiting for? Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Odebdo

mkpurselover said:


> DHL notice!  My bags are due this Thursday!  That was fast, I'm excited[emoji3]



Remind us what you are getting? I love how quick DHL gets our bags to us!! Will be looking forward to pictures!


----------



## mkpurselover

Odebdo said:


> Remind us what you are getting? I love how quick DHL gets our bags to us!! Will be looking forward to pictures!


Thanks ladies!  I ordered a midi zip Selene in deep violet with gold hardware and purple lining for my sister's birthday.  She's very dear to me and has never had a high end bag.  I showed her mine on a resent visit here, she fell in love.  

For myself, my first Arianna in the new Aegean blue pebbled, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining. [emoji3][emoji3]

Pics as soon as possible!!


anitalilac said:


> What are you waiting for? Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks ladies!  I ordered a midi zip Selene in deep violet with gold hardware and purple lining for my sister's birthday.  She's very dear to me and has never had a high end bag.  I showed her mine on a resent visit here, she fell in love.
> 
> For myself, my first Arianna in the new Aegean blue pebbled, with dark gunmetal hardware and dark grey lining. [emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Pics as soon as possible!!


What a lovely sister you are? In fact do you want another sister!!!! The bag for your sister sounds gorgeous. Love the leather and the lining choices. You Arianna in Aegean blue with gunmetal hardware sounds lovely as well. I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> What a lovely sister you are? In fact do you want another sister!!!! The bag for your sister sounds gorgeous. Love the leather and the lining choices. You Arianna in Aegean blue with gunmetal hardware sounds lovely as well. I can't wait to see photos.


Thank you!  Would that I could afford it!  I would buy bags for all!!


----------



## anitalilac

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you!  Would that I could afford it!  I would buy bags for all!!


I enjoy spoiling my sisters too and enjoy being spoiled by them..and to think we hated each other growing up!
Arianna is another beaty on my wish list too.


----------



## vink

Anyone's been in contact with Colette and heard anything from her this week? I sent her email asking some questions and hasn't heard back since Saturday. It's kind of weird.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Anyone's been in contact with Colette and heard anything from her this week? I sent her email asking some questions and hasn't heard back since Saturday. It's kind of weird.


Yes, I've heard from her. I'll be posting some comparison shots of swatches that she did for me later.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Yes, I've heard from her. I'll be posting some comparison shots of swatches that she did for me later.



Ok. Maybe my email went to junk box? It's kind of weird coz normally she always answers within a couple of days. Maybe I'll resend it.


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> Anyone's been in contact with Colette and heard anything from her this week? I sent her email asking some questions and hasn't heard back since Saturday. It's kind of weird.



That would be very strange as Colette is super prompt on replies....she posted on their MM facebook page about issues with hotmail and messages not always going through.  Is your email a hotmail account?  When this happens, sometimes she tries using her own personal email to reply......but if you do not hear, always message them on facebook so then they know there is an email issue.  But I do know emails are working as I have emailed with Colette as we are discussing bag options.

I have a DHL shipping email!!  SO excited that my mud verona Calista is on its way!!!!  ETA is on Monday!  I think this will help me decide what else I want, once I have this in hand!

Also...new blog pictures up of Theia on the blog!


----------



## SilverFilly

My request is still pending for the facebook BST group, is the admin away?  I don't have a conventional name on facebook, maybe it's possible that is what is delaying my approval?  If you have any suggestions, please let me know lol I'm not familiar with how to use facebook at all (I know....how is that possible this day and age?!).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Crossbody shot of Theia, love it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Devyn Danielle said:


> Crossbody shot of Theia, love it!
> View attachment 3643574



Love the strap too! It seems like it gets wider at the ends?


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> That would be very strange as Colette is super prompt on replies....she posted on their MM facebook page about issues with hotmail and messages not always going through.  Is your email a hotmail account?  When this happens, sometimes she tries using her own personal email to reply......but if you do not hear, always message them on facebook so then they know there is an email issue.  But I do know emails are working as I have emailed with Colette as we are discussing bag options.
> 
> I have a DHL shipping email!!  SO excited that my mud verona Calista is on its way!!!!  ETA is on Monday!  I think this will help me decide what else I want, once I have this in hand!
> 
> Also...new blog pictures up of Theia on the blog!



Yes. My email is hotmail.  I'll resend it again.  

Yay for the shipping notice!


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Anyone's been in contact with Colette and heard anything from her this week? I sent her email asking some questions and hasn't heard back since Saturday. It's kind of weird.


It happened to me before, and we managed  to communicate through FB. She did reply my email but somehow I never received it. So try FB.
BTW I use yahoo


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> It happened to me before, and we managed  to communicate through FB. She did reply my email but somehow I never received it. So try FB.
> BTW I use yahoo



Ok! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

I just got a shipping notification from Marco! My birthday bag is coming! Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 

And I finally found Colette 's email. It's hidden in the junk folder that can be seen through the browser. They don't show up via app. Very strange. [emoji848] I wonder how this happen. [emoji848]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Moved into Daphne today.  The opening is smaller than I expected, but it's not a problem for me.  I was hoping I could use one of my Penelope's today, but it is just too big for the bag.  It would take a some wiggling to turn, so I decided to just use the midi and the mini. Here they are along with a Coach pencil case.  (The green has a bit more yellow than it actually shows.)
> View attachment 3566245
> View attachment 3566246


@carterazo Is this Daphne in nappa?


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> @carterazo Is this Daphne in nappa?


Yes it is! I love this leather.


----------



## VanBod1525

Has anyone ordered anything in Granite Grey Tuscania yet


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena in ivory beige nappa (Kailua-Kona, Big Island, Hawaii---spring break!)


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena in ivory beige nappa, a wonderful little bag for this season. I'd normally wear a sundress, but today we're flying back home. I always wear pants and comfortable shoes on the airplane.


----------



## mkpurselover

Yea, pics are here!  I've really struggled to get the colors right with my tablet camera!

1st my sister's deep violet midi zip Selene with gold hardware and purple lining.  I was able to give it to her last night and she was thrilled!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Then my Aegean blue Arianna with dark gunmetal hardware!  A very large bag, I can get everything in here, but my tablet will not get the color quite right!


----------



## mkpurselover

Also, purchased from a lovely tpf MM lady on eBay, a lead Africa Angel with fuchsia lining!


----------



## mkpurselover

And, lastly, I did not take pics because the colors would not come thru, Marco's gift of a complete set of all the colors and leathers. They are mounted on heavy paper, named and done by type of leather, in a plastic envelope!  Awesome.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena in ivory beige nappa (Kailua-Kona, Big Island, Hawaii---spring break!)
> View attachment 3644787


Tenkrat this is just gorgeous both the bag and the background. Lovely photo enjoy spring break.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena in ivory beige nappa, a wonderful little bag for this season. I'd normally wear a sundress, but today we're flying back home. I always wear pants and comfortable shoes on the airplane.
> View attachment 3644801


Great mod shot of you and the Little Athena. It is good to be comfortable when you are flying.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, pics are here!  I've really struggled to get the colors right with my tablet camera!
> 
> 1st my sister's deep violet midi zip Selene with gold hardware and purple lining.  I was able to give it to her last night and she was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644864
> View attachment 3644865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my Aegean blue Arianna with dark gunmetal hardware!  A very large bag, I can get everything in here, but my tablet will not get the color quite right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644866


MK your sister's deep violet midi zip Selene is gorgeous love the purple lining. What a great combination. Your Arianna in Aegean blue is stunning. I have to say the gunmetal hardware is my favorite. I love both your bags. Lovely!!!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Also, purchased from a lovely tpf MM lady on eBay, a lead Africa Angel with fuchsia lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644874
> View attachment 3644875


This is such a great bag. I love lead it is such a wonderful leather. It has such depth and changes in different light. It is one of my favorite leathers.


----------



## Odebdo

MK...those bags are stunning!! Glad your sister loves hers! Your Arianna is gorgeous!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> Yea, pics are here!  I've really struggled to get the colors right with my tablet camera!
> 
> 1st my sister's deep violet midi zip Selene with gold hardware and purple lining.  I was able to give it to her last night and she was thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644864
> View attachment 3644865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my Aegean blue Arianna with dark gunmetal hardware!  A very large bag, I can get everything in here, but my tablet will not get the color quite right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644866



Gorgeous! So glad your sister was excited!


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> And, lastly, I did not take pics because the colors would not come thru, Marco's gift of a complete set of all the colors and leathers. They are mounted on heavy paper, named and done by type of leather, in a plastic envelope!  Awesome.



Wow! That sounds awesome! I'd really love to see it! If it's possible, you really should take a photo!


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> Wow! That sounds awesome! I'd really love to see it! If it's possible, you really should take a photo!


Ok my dear, not very clear but here goes:


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Ok my dear, not very clear but here goes:
> View attachment 3645141
> View attachment 3645142
> View attachment 3645143
> View attachment 3645144
> View attachment 3645145
> View attachment 3645146



These are amazing!!!! You really should put it in the reference thread!!!! I'm sure I'd help a lot of people to figure out the colors. It sure helps me!!!


----------



## lenie

See MM Facebook page or Colette's blog-sale!!


----------



## Odebdo

lenie said:


> See MM Facebook page or Colette's blog-sale!!



My wallet ran and hid from me!!


----------



## lenie

Odebdo said:


> My wallet ran and hid from me!!



It's so worth it-10% off any bag that is o Dr 200 euros or 20% off two bags that are over 200 euros. Any leather, any style. Go find your wallet quick!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Ok my dear, not very clear but here goes:
> View attachment 3645141
> View attachment 3645142
> View attachment 3645143
> View attachment 3645144
> View attachment 3645145
> View attachment 3645146


Would you please post these in the reference thread when you have time?  These will be so useful to all of us. Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Also, purchased from a lovely tpf MM lady on eBay, a lead Africa Angel with fuchsia lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644874
> View attachment 3644875


Let us know what you think of this bag. I have one and the pockets are the best.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> See MM Facebook page or Colette's blog-sale!!


Lenie, noooooooo!!  

Have fun shopping, ladies!  I want to hear what everyone is going to order.


----------



## vink

OMG!!! I definitely will buy something! I already have a list. Now, I need to narrow it down! 

I don't know whose that Thia mini belongs to, but I swear I literally drool when I see it!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I don't know whose that Thia mini belongs to, but I swear I literally drool when I see it!


I know, right?!  That Aegean blue pebbled is a gorgeous blue that we see in Hawaii. Even though I have plenty of blue bags, I will have to squeeze in this blue someday. 

That Theia Midi is cute.


----------



## thedseer

mkpurselover said:


> Ok my dear, not very clear but here goes:
> View attachment 3645141
> View attachment 3645142
> View attachment 3645143
> View attachment 3645144
> View attachment 3645145
> View attachment 3645146


This is so cool!


----------



## tenKrat

Posting these for fun and because I love blue.

Aegean blue pebbled can be seen in the Pacific Ocean and blue skies of Hawaii!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> I know, right?!  That Aegean blue pebbled is a gorgeous blue that we see in Hawaii. Even though I have plenty of blue bags, I will have to squeeze in this blue someday.
> 
> That Theia Midi is cute.


Yes, my new Arianna in that Aegean blue is going to be an awesome summer color!  I debated about getting the denim blue, but now that I have the sample, I'm glad  went with the Aegean [emoji3]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Posting these for fun and because I love blue.
> 
> Aegean blue pebbled can be seen in the Pacific Ocean and blue skies of Hawaii!
> View attachment 3645317
> 
> View attachment 3645318



I'm so sold!


----------



## tenKrat

I can't tell if the strap on the Theia Midi is adjustable for crossbody wear like the regular size Theia.  I hope it is.


----------



## VanBod1525

Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.



Love your choices! Looking at my swatches so I can make my selections shortly.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.



Sounds like a wonderful bunch of new bags..  and Three!!.. naughty you!!


----------



## msd_bags

I have been waiting for a sale since early this year. But why does it have to come now when I just came back from a leisure trip and brought home 2 bags with me!! And in fact on the plane yesterday I self-declared that there will be no more bag purchases this year! Good thing is, I'm sure there will be more promotion in the future. [emoji18]


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Sounds like a wonderful bunch of new bags..  and Three!!.. naughty you!!


Ha ha. This from the Queen of Multiple Bag Purchases. 
I'm spoiling myself as I have a new job.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I want to order... But  I should not order.  I should not order.  My husband keeps saying. " another box from Italy?"


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I want to order... But  I should not order.  I should not order.  My husband keeps saying. " another box from Italy?"



Oh my! I can imagine that. A coworker always ask me when I get a parcel, except that 90% of my shipments are books! I'm compiling a library for DD. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Ha ha. This from the Queen of Multiple Bag Purchases.
> I'm spoiling myself as I have a new job.


Congratulations!  A lady needs to spoil herself every so often, but when she lands a new job, she deserves it. 

I look forward to seeing all of your goodies, especially the Avio Athene Theia. The Theia is my favorite in Marco's new lineup.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Oh my! I can imagine that. A coworker always ask me when I get a parcel, except that 90% of my shipments are books! I'm compiling a library for DD. [emoji4]


How fun!  I loved collecting books for my children's library---Dr. Seuss, of course, Roald Dahl, Shel Silverstein,
Lemony Snicket, Harry Potter, etc. We recently donated most of them (except the nice hardcover Harry Potters) since my children are older, and Mom here is on a mission to declutter. I donated boxes of my own books because I've become a Kindle convert. Thousands of books literally at my fingertips in one very small electronic device that I can take everywhere and a ton more space in my home where books used to be.


----------



## tenKrat

Back to bags...@msd_bags, I have to pass on the sale, too. But you did end up with very nice LV Epi bags from your trip!


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, my new Arianna in that Aegean blue is going to be an awesome summer color!  I debated about getting the denim blue, but now that I have the sample, I'm glad  went with the Aegean [emoji3]


I prefer the Aegean blue (obviously!) since it conjures up Hawaii and serenity for me. Also, I love its more vibrant hue.


----------



## tenKrat

@mkpurselover, thank you for posting all of the swatches on the reference thread!  Much appreciated!


----------



## mkpurselover

tenKrat said:


> Would you please post these in the reference thread when you have time?  These will be so useful to all of us. Thank you!


I took new, clearer pics and posted on reference thread[emoji3]


----------



## pbnjam

I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]


----------



## Coastal jewel

I do too... But  I just received biscotti selene midi.  The purse is light as a feather.  Love  that.  The biscotti seems a bit more tan than the creamy color I saw early on in a penny messenger.  But i just went to take some pics.  (will post from phone)   And I do love the color.  And yesssss thiea midi is for me too.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]


Tuscania in any color would be lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]



 Love the Biscotti! I have it in one bag and am awaiting another!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Ok my dear, not very clear but here goes:
> View attachment 3645141
> View attachment 3645142
> View attachment 3645143
> View attachment 3645144
> View attachment 3645145
> View attachment 3645146


Thank you for doing this. I really appreciate seeing the photos you posted.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I know, right?!  That Aegean blue pebbled is a gorgeous blue that we see in Hawaii. Even though I have plenty of blue bags, I will have to squeeze in this blue someday.
> 
> That Theia Midi is cute.


I love the Theia midi it is such a fun bag. But I also love the Aura Grande.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Posting these for fun and because I love blue.
> 
> Aegean blue pebbled can be seen in the Pacific Ocean and blue skies of Hawaii!
> View attachment 3645317
> 
> View attachment 3645318


Wow Tenkrat the Aegean blue looks just like the ocean and skies amazing.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.


Wow Vannie and wow again. Three new bags. They all sound amazing. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Ha ha. This from the Queen of Multiple Bag Purchases.
> I'm spoiling myself as I have a new job.


Tell us about the new job. You must need new bags for the new job!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Thank you for doing this. I really appreciate seeing the photos you posted.


I took new pics and posted in the reference thread, a little clearer. But I do not vouch for the accuracy of the colors [emoji38]


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> How fun!  I loved collecting books for my children's library---Dr. Seuss, of course, Roald Dahl, Shel Silverstein,
> Lemony Snicket, Harry Potter, etc. We recently donated most of them (except the nice hardcover Harry Potters) since my children are older, and Mom here is on a mission to declutter. I donated boxes of my own books because I've become a Kindle convert. Thousands of books literally at my fingertips in one very small electronic device that I can take everywhere and a ton more space in my home where books used to be.


I said I would never give up books because I liked the tactile feel of the paper. Then I got a kindle 4 years ago. Boy did I change my tune. I am now a Kindle person through and through. Love the small device and ease of use. I to got rid of a lot of my books out they went declutter declutter declutter!!!


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> I took new pics and posted in the reference thread, a little clearer. But I do not vouch for the accuracy of the colors [emoji38]


Thanks again so nice of you to do this for all of us MM ladies.


----------



## djfmn

Are there any mod shots of the midi Theia? I have gone through the blog and the MM FB page and have not seen any. I would love to see the midi Theia being carried or compared to other MM bags.


----------



## Odebdo

djfmn said:


> Are there any mod shots of the midi Theia? I have gone through the blog and the MM FB page and have not seen any. I would love to see the midi Theia being carried or compared to other MM bags.



I think since it was just announced, nobody has one yet, not even Colette. Hopefully Marco may take a picture or two since the only one is probably in Italy with him! I am interested to see as well, though I have to admit, the blog pictures make the original one not seem as big!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.



These sound lovely! Congrats on the new job!


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> I said I would never give up books because I liked the tactile feel of the paper. Then I got a kindle 4 years ago. Boy did I change my tune. I am now a Kindle person through and through. Love the small device and ease of use. I to got rid of a lot of my books out they went declutter declutter declutter!!!



I love my kindle so much. One of my favorite possessions. I can take one small item me when traveling and yet have access to as many books as I'd like. It's the best.


----------



## Odebdo

I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket. 

I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> I love my kindle so much. One of my favorite possessions. I can take one small item me when traveling and yet have access to as many books as I'd like. It's the best.


My Kindle is an absolute necessity when traveling. I praise technology for it. 


djfmn said:


> I said I would never give up books because I liked the tactile feel of the paper. Then I got a kindle 4 years ago. Boy did I change my tune. I am now a Kindle person through and through. Love the small device and ease of use. I to got rid of a lot of my books out they went declutter declutter declutter!!!


I've kept only a few of my favorite hardcover books, mostly classic literature and a few modern works that I will reread. It feels so good to declutter and pass my books on to my neighborhood's little book house (my neighbor two doors down keeps it on her porch) so others can enjoy them rather than gather dust on my shelves.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


Well...since you ask...I think the Bordeaux Tuscania will look really good in a Calista. The hobo + distressed leather = pretty cool bag. 

Also, if you already have a Demetra (I think you do??), then get a new style. 

For Theia, I really like how it hangs and looks in the pebbled leather.  Both sizes of the Theia, in pebbled leather, are on my wish list. That's okay because I'm still adhering to my "no more than two in one style" rule.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> How fun!  I loved collecting books for my children's library---Dr. Seuss, of course, Roald Dahl, Shel Silverstein,
> Lemony Snicket, Harry Potter, etc. We recently donated most of them (except the nice hardcover Harry Potters) since my children are older, and Mom here is on a mission to declutter. I donated boxes of my own books because I've become a Kindle convert. Thousands of books literally at my fingertips in one very small electronic device that I can take everywhere and a ton more space in my home where books used to be.



OMG!!! How could you do that?!?!? I mean I can throw or give away lots of stuff, but never books. My heart will ache and my hand will just put them back on shelf. You have a very strong heart and determination. DD loves Roald Dahl, too. [emoji4] I plan to introduce Harry Potter to her when she can read the whole chapter book by herself. [emoji28] 
I have a kindle, but never a convert. I love the feeling of touching papers. Yeah.. but that comes with sacrificing tons of spaces.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Wow Tenkrat the Aegean blue looks just like the ocean and skies amazing.


I took that pic on a hike. No photo edit. It's the real deal.


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]



That'd be so beautiful!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Love the Biscotti! I have it in one bag and am awaiting another!


Me, too!  I mean, I'm waiting on YOUR bag, too. Your other bag in Biscotti is a Minerva Midi, right?


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]


What other leathers are you considering?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I love the Theia midi it is such a fun bag. But I also love the Aura Grande.


Oh, yes. I love Aura Grande, too. In nappa would be beautiful. I liked my Athena, another structured handbag, in the nappa leather. Oh, and my Little Athena is nappa, too. It just works perfectly in structured handbags.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> OMG!!! How could you do that?!?!? I mean I can throw or give away lots of stuff, but never books. My heart will ache and my hand will just put them back on shelf. You have a very strong heart and determination. DD loves Roald Dahl, too. [emoji4] I plan to introduce Harry Potter to her when she can read the whole chapter book by herself. [emoji28]
> I have a kindle, but never a convert. I love the feeling of touching papers. Yeah.. but that comes with sacrificing tons of spaces.


It was very difficult at first. I used to be in the camp of traditional bibliophiles. I started giving away books a little at a time and realized that my heart was fine. Then I got a Kindle. After I succumbed to it, it became easier to give boxes and boxes away, and my heart still survived. I love the portability and convenience of my Kindle. I can check out books from the library if I have a tactile need to hold a book. You know what?  I have yet to feel that need.


----------



## vink

My birthday bag arrive!!!! I mean in the country. I'm sure I'll get it tomorrow!!! Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

And I did order something from the sale! Wouldn't be too soon, right? [emoji6] [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> My birthday bag arrive!!!! I mean in the country. I'm sure I'll get it tomorrow!!! Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Can't wait to see it. Congrats!


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> Can't wait to see it. Congrats!



Thank you! [emoji4] I just can't wait, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Odebdo

Just an FYI...I confirmed with Colette that Marco does have the dark gunmetal hardware for Theia and midi-Theia...


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Posting these for fun and because I love blue.
> 
> Aegean blue pebbled can be seen in the Pacific Ocean and blue skies of Hawaii!
> View attachment 3645317
> 
> View attachment 3645318


O how I wish to be in Hawaii! Beautiful picture and what a lovely blue. 


tenKrat said:


> I can't tell if the strap on the Theia Midi is adjustable for crossbody wear like the regular size Theia.  I hope it is.





tenKrat said:


> Tuscania in any color would be lovely.


I sure hope it is adjustable for crossbody wear. That is a huge deal breaker for me.


Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


O Cassandra. See I still need to ask for a longer strap to go with my Daphne. But since Colette told me that shipping will cost pretty much the same as getting another bag, I have been thinking about my next MM bag purchase. I was about to do Cassandra in tuscania leather too! Bordeaux Tuscania sounds beautiful! But now I want midi Theia because I think those dimensions work better for me. I'm not really a big bag girl.


tenKrat said:


> What other leathers are you considering?


I think I am mostly considering Tuscania because I love the midnight blue one that I have in Penelope. It feels very light, durable, and the distressing gives it character! I need to look through the other thread tho for pictures. I'm a little undecided with the color. I'm slightly worried that biscotti might be too light for me. I also kinda like the Athene that Colette has. I'm not really sure how that compares to Tuscania. I think I'm trying to go for a vintage old bag feel.


----------



## Coastal jewel

View attachment 3646173

	

		
			
		

		
	
z
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3646174


Due to self imposed purse ban, I will post what I just received. 

Selene midi biscotti.. Fushia lining.  She is pretty sweet.


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


Odebbie! I am with you re the Tuscania.. such a hardwearing and light leather at the same time. The midnight Blue is a wonderful true blue, so you cant go wrong with this in a Cassandra !
Whether you should have a Demetra/ Calista/ Theia is depending on the fact if you want the bag for some special usage? All are so different! 
E.g the Demetra.. for sure my shopping bag as well aa BEs Hold me and also a good car bag, especially if I have grandchildren with me.. here a zippered bag will not suit well at all... but if you are just looking for a 'bag' .. you know what I mean.. all three models are lovely!


----------



## bonniekir

I understand you so well!! I too have a kindle, and I admit I have given away quite a few of my easy reading novels, but I can't do this with the more hardreading ones, where I need to go back to find a specific reference or so. Here having the book in my hands, I can keep a piece of paper in these specific references! I just cant find my way in a kindle book.. lol.. And not to mention educational books.. here it is impossible for me to use anything other than the book itself! As for my children's books, I kept them all!! And now my grandchildren have begun enjoying them


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Well, there's nothing like a spring promotion to get you to pull the trigger on a some new bags. So, I have ordered a Calista in Whiskey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap, a Calista in Granite Grey Tuscania, exterior pocket and extended strap and a Theia in Avio Athene. I don't think I have ever ordered 3 bags at once. So, back to the closet to cull a few more old faves to help fund this.


 Lol.. I admit, I also caved and I am also having the similar Grey in Calista , I also would have liked the Avio, but since the Tuscania leathers are limited, I chose othe Tuscanias. The Calista is the ideal choise for me going the the therapies since I can through sheets, shoes, towels and anything else in it in random order.. and the outee pocket can hold purse, keys etc. 
Looking forward to hear about your thougts!


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3646171
> View attachment 3646173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646174
> 
> 
> Due to self imposed purse ban, I will post what I just received.
> 
> Selene midi biscotti.. Fushia lining.  She is pretty sweet.


This is one gorgeous colour!! It reminds me alot of a very lovely Tan matte MM used to have in the inventory, when working with BE!! I really like the leather as well as model. Somehow this model as well as Cassandra, Aphrodite, Minerva midi and Demetra has become my 'go to town ( read appointments) bag!
Congrats


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Speaking of books, I've  been building my children's library up again (since my sons are now adolescents and I don't have all of them from when they were little)  for my daughters, we have about a 100 hardcover classics, mostly Dr Seuss and an assortment of other classics, but there are still a couple dozen others we want. We read at least a dozen every day in a snuggle heap on the couch or under the covers so we need many to rotate through. 

But for myself, definitely kindle.

And as for MMs, I am still banned from ordering so that makes it very easy to behave and not order! Ha ha 
I'm excited to hear about you guys ordering and expanding your collections because then there is more overall MMs out there that may eventually trickle down to the secondary market where I can buy!

But honestly I'm not tempted by the spring collection which is making being on the blacklist much less hurtful!  and I'm bag content in general. I just got my chocolate verona selene midi zip back and I still love it and am using it happily right now. Those straps add a ton of weight now though. It was a lightweight bag but now just as heavy or more so than the vachetta one.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


Odebbie, sounds lovely. If I did not have a Bal Day in a beautifully distressed dark blue, I'd be all over midnight tuscania!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Coastal jewel said:


> I want to order... But  I should not order.  I should not order.  My husband keeps saying. " another box from Italy?"


Coastal Jewel. Coooooaaaaastaaaal Jeeeewwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllll. This is your handbag collection. Ooooooordeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Oooorrrdeeer. We are looooonnnnneeeeeelyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## yubonita

tenKrat said:


> Posting these for fun and because I love blue.
> 
> Aegean blue pebbled can be seen in the Pacific Ocean and blue skies of Hawaii!
> View attachment 3645317
> 
> View attachment 3645318



This bag is gorgeous!! Are you able to buy it? I can't seem to find it on the website [emoji24].


----------



## dcooney4

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3646171
> View attachment 3646173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646174
> 
> 
> Due to self imposed purse ban, I will post what I just received.
> 
> Selene midi biscotti.. Fushia lining.  She is pretty sweet.


This seems like a great year round color.


----------



## dcooney4

bonniekir said:


> I understand you so well!! I too have a kindle, and I admit I have given away quite a few of my easy reading novels, but I can't do this with the more hardreading ones, where I need to go back to find a specific reference or so. Here having the book in my hands, I can keep a piece of paper in these specific references! I just cant find my way in a kindle book.. lol.. And not to mention educational books.. here it is impossible for me to use anything other than the book itself! As for my children's books, I kept them all!! And now my grandchildren have begun enjoying them


I'm with you on this. I didn't keep all the children's books but I have most of them and am saving them for one day when I do have grandchildren. One book called Piggie Pie I borrowed so many times from the library that they asked us to give other children a chance to read it. So Ordered it and still had to read it all the time. Which book was your children's favorite?


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> I'm with you on this. I didn't keep all the children's books but I have most of them and am saving them for one day when I do have grandchildren. One book called Piggie Pie I borrowed so many times from the library that they asked us to give other children a chance to read it. So Ordered it and still had to read it all the time. Which book was your children's favorite?



Right now, it's Berenstein bears' series. [emoji4] I'm waiting for the time she can read a chapter book all by herself. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Odebdo

yubonita said:


> This bag is gorgeous!! Are you able to buy it? I can't seem to find it on the website [emoji24].



Welcome to Massaccesi!

You can order this bag, but order via email to Colette, which is listed on the blog or you can Facebook message. If you like that exact bag, you can say you like it just like pictured, but the nice thing with MM is each bag is made for the customer who orders, so you can do a different leather, hardware, lining, add an exterior pocket etc. 

It is a great time to jump in with the sale going on! Colette is super helpful so give her an email!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Odebbie, sounds lovely. If I did not have a Bal Day in a beautifully distressed dark blue, I'd be all over midnight tuscania!!



I actually want midnight tusciana because I once had several dark blue Bals and miss them...color wise. The tusciana leather just reminds me of Bal leather in a way.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3646171
> View attachment 3646173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646174
> 
> 
> Due to self imposed purse ban, I will post what I just received.
> 
> Selene midi biscotti.. Fushia lining.  She is pretty sweet.


I love Selene midi and this leather is gorgeous. I love your new bag. Enjoy!!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> I actually want midnight tusciana because I once had several dark blue Bals and miss them...color wise. The tusciana leather just reminds me of Bal leather in a way.



It reminds me if Bal's leather, too. I need a review and comparison on this leather! Seriously. I'm curious and really want to try something in this, but I don't know which one I should. If only a Juliet is smaller, I'm sure it'd be perfect.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?



Theia!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> Me, too!  I mean, I'm waiting on YOUR bag, too. Your other bag in Biscotti is a Minerva Midi, right?



Yes! I'm thinking it should ship any day now.


----------



## bonniekir

dcooney4 said:


> I'm with you on this. I didn't keep all the children's books but I have most of them and am saving them for one day when I do have grandchildren. One book called Piggie Pie I borrowed so many times from the library that they asked us to give other children a chance to read it. So Ordered it and still had to read it all the time. Which book was your children's favorite?


Richard Scarry books were a great fav and so many others! At the moment I am reading Alice in Wonderland for the two seven yrs old and next will be Narnia! I myself began reading very young , at three and a half I was 'helping' my dad reading the newspaper.. lol! I don't know if it is the same in your country as here in Denmark, but newspapers are not so popular any more. But whenever my grandchildren come over, we try to find words they know through this.. perhaps soon lost media!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> It was very difficult at first. I used to be in the camp of traditional bibliophiles. I started giving away books a little at a time and realized that my heart was fine. Then I got a Kindle. After I succumbed to it, it became easier to give boxes and boxes away, and my heart still survived. I love the portability and convenience of my Kindle. I can check out books from the library if I have a tactile need to hold a book. You know what?  I have yet to feel that need.



100% agree.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I actually want midnight tusciana because I once had several dark blue Bals and miss them...color wise. The tusciana leather just reminds me of Bal leather in a way.



Agree. Like a matte version of Bal leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So I decided on one sale bag - Avio Athene Selene Midi. Lightweight, gets me my slate blue bag, trusted style. Silver hw, no extras.


----------



## BlueCherry

Is the Buy and Sell MM group still active on Facebook? I am having a clear out prior to some new purchases and thought I would ask before listing them all on EBay. TIA


----------



## Odebdo

BigCherry said:


> Is the Buy and Sell MM group still active on Facebook? I am having a clear out prior to some new purchases and thought I would ask before listing them all on EBay. TIA



It is still there....So you can always post there prior to ebay.


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> It is still there....So you can always post there prior to ebay.



Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Shoot Em up on Facebook, Big Cherry


----------



## Barefootgirl

Has anyone seen a clear photo of an Arianna, in the Africa leather deep blue?

I about have my heart set on an Arianna...undecided about the color/leather style.

Thanks!


----------



## musicmom

Barefootgirl said:


> Has anyone seen a clear photo of an Arianna, in the Africa leather deep blue?
> 
> I about have my heart set on an Arianna...undecided about the color/leather style.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a Deep Blue Africa Midi Zip Selene and a Port Merinos Arianna.  I put them side by side and think you will love the Arianna in the Africa leather.  I'll try to get a pic if you don't hear from anyone else.  The Africa leather is simply wonderful and has held up to a lot of abuse: it has been my daily bag for the last 18 months (and I'm not a careful owner!), and while it's now pretty slouchy and some of the finish has rubbed off the feet (rubbed, not chipped or flaked, with copper tones showing through), the leather has held up extremely well and I get a lot of compliments on the bag.  The color really changes depending on what the light is and what it's near.  Go for it!


----------



## yubonita

Odebdo said:


> Welcome to Massaccesi!
> 
> You can order this bag, but order via email to Colette, which is listed on the blog or you can Facebook message. If you like that exact bag, you can say you like it just like pictured, but the nice thing with MM is each bag is made for the customer who orders, so you can do a different leather, hardware, lining, add an exterior pocket etc.
> 
> It is a great time to jump in with the sale going on! Colette is super helpful so give her an email!



Thank you Odebdo! This is really helpful to know. I have been eyeing MM bags for a while and the Theia midi caught my eye. I'm thinking may be pebbled leather or Merino leather but I'm still unsure which one is light to carry and low maintenance, Do you have any recommendations?[emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## pbnjam

Ok final decision is midi Theia in Whiskey Tuscania calf with silver hardware and pink lining. Decided on whiskey because I usually prefer darker bags. Now waiting game begins!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Ok final decision is midi Theia in Whiskey Tuscania calf with silver hardware and pink lining. Decided on whiskey because I usually prefer darker bags. Now waiting game begins!



Yay! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## LuvAllBags

yubonita said:


> Thank you Odebdo! This is really helpful to know. I have been eyeing MM bags for a while and the Theia midi caught my eye. I'm thinking may be pebbled leather or Merino leather but I'm still unsure which one is light to carry and low maintenance, Do you have any recommendations?[emoji254][emoji259]



Both pebbled and Merinos would be pretty low maintenance, but merinos is lighter weight.


----------



## Odebdo

yubonita said:


> Thank you Odebdo! This is really helpful to know. I have been eyeing MM bags for a while and the Theia midi caught my eye. I'm thinking may be pebbled leather or Merino leather but I'm still unsure which one is light to carry and low maintenance, Do you have any recommendations?[emoji254][emoji259]



I agree with Luv...both pebbled leather and merinos are hardy leathers that wear well...merinos is slightly lighter. 

The color pictured on MM's Facebook page was Aegean blue pebbled...but there is a blue merinos too...so really it is what makes your heart flutter!

Part of the fun is making the decision!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I think since it was just announced, nobody has one yet, not even Colette. Hopefully Marco may take a picture or two since the only one is probably in Italy with him! I am interested to see as well, though I have to admit, the blog pictures make the original one not seem as big!


Thanks Odebdo I thought I would ask in case there was a photo and I had just missed it. I looked and looked and decided to ask here on tpf. I am waiting to see how big it is in the midi size. I really like the style and now I am thinking perhaps a midi Theia or a Grande Aura in the seafoam green.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> And I did order something from the sale! Wouldn't be too soon, right? [emoji6] [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


Definitely not too soon!!!


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> I need the Theia midi! Now I need to figure out what leather to make it in. I'm so glad that I haven't ordered anything yet. What do you ladies think about that in Tuscania calf in Biscotti? Hmm[emoji848]


Pbnjam I think the Theia midi in Biscotti would be an incredible bag. The more I see the midi Theia the more I like it.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I think I am going to get a Cassandra in midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware and an exterior slip pocket.
> 
> I want bordeaux tusciana....so I am trying to decide if I do my original, pre-release plan of Demetra with flat handles and exterior pocket....or do a Theia or Calista instead....thoughts?


My vote is for Theia. I think out of all the new bags that is my favorite. Although I do like Grande Aura it is not a new bag just a new size!!!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Richard Scarry books were a great fav and so many others! At the moment I am reading Alice in Wonderland for the two seven yrs old and next will be Narnia! I myself began reading very young , at three and a half I was 'helping' my dad reading the newspaper.. lol! I don't know if it is the same in your country as here in Denmark, but newspapers are not so popular any more. But whenever my grandchildren come over, we try to find words they know through this.. perhaps soon lost media!


I did keep all my childrens books or a lot of them. I also kept the hard cover books that were reference or sentimental books. But a lot of the paperbacks I got rid of. I still have bookshelves filled with books but not like I used to have. I agree the newspaper is seems to be a lost media most of it is available online.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> So I decided on one sale bag - Avio Athene Selene Midi. Lightweight, gets me my slate blue bag, trusted style. Silver hw, no extras.


LuvAllBags I love that the Midi Selene is a trusted style for you it is for me to. I find that I cannot go wrong with a Selene midi or a Soulmate midi.


----------



## djfmn

yubonita said:


> Thank you Odebdo! This is really helpful to know. I have been eyeing MM bags for a while and the Theia midi caught my eye. I'm thinking may be pebbled leather or Merino leather but I'm still unsure which one is light to carry and low maintenance, Do you have any recommendations?[emoji254][emoji259]


I agree with LuvAllBags both low maintenance but Merino is definitely lighter weight. I love the midi Theia it is my favorite new style for the new spring summer bags from MM.


----------



## djfmn

I never thought I was a blue bag person. Hmmm little did I know. I just went through my MM bags and oh yes to my surprise I found out that I have 7 blue MM bags. You read that correctly SEVEN. I have a turquoise Phoebe, Africa Blue Zhoe, cobalt blue Stella, light blue Zhoe Legend, Celeste Zhoe Legend, Africa blue midi Soulmate, cobalt blue Nubuck midi Soulmate. But I am not a blue bag person who am I kidding!!! 

So my next bag as much as I love the new blue leathers I am leaning towards getting the storm green.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I never thought I was a blue bag person. Hmmm little did I know. I just went through my MM bags and oh yes to my surprise I found out that I have 7 blue MM bags. You read that correctly SEVEN. I have a turquoise Phoebe, Africa Blue Zhoe, cobalt blue Stella, light blue Zhoe Legend, Celeste Zhoe Legend, Africa blue midi Soulmate, cobalt blue Nubuck midi Soulmate. But I am not a blue bag person who am I kidding!!!
> 
> So my next bag as much as I love the new blue leathers I am leaning towards getting the storm green.



MM has a very nice selection of blues. I love blue in general, but always picking something else like brown and pink over blue when it comes to bags coz these goes better with my blue clothes. But I find my blue family is growing, too. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

The box is here! I left it with the reception for now. Can't wait until I get to leave the office! [emoji38]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> The box is here! I left it with the reception for now. Can't wait until I get to leave the office! [emoji38]


Can't wait!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just wanted to point out that pebbled is more than double the weight of merinos. It's not slightly heavier, it's the heaviest leather before vachetta and merinos the lightest. So quite a difference. Swatches of merinos is 1-2g on the kitchen scale and pebbled varies from 4-5g if memory serves. The nude is the lightest I've had in my hands and only 4g but the other ones I've had are thicker and heavier.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just wanted to point out that pebbled is more than double the weight of merinos. It's not slightly heavier, it's the heaviest leather before vachetta and merinos the lightest. So quite a difference. Swatches of merinos is 1-2g on the kitchen scale and pebbled varies from 4-5g if memory serves. The nude is the lightest I've had in my hands and only 4g but the other ones I've had are thicker and heavier.



Wow! This sounds like a lot! Don't make me regret my order. [emoji38]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Wow! This sounds like a lot! Don't make me regret my order. [emoji38]



Pebbled is very popular in this group  and I've only heard a comment or two here that it was a bit too heavy, most don't find it heavy to carry. Plus I've heard raves about the indestructible durability. You will probably love it, unless weight is a prime concern more so than for most,  in which case the merinos and athene/tuscania  are the truly lightweight options.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

With my last MM bag, my chocolate verona selene midi zip today and feeling totally slouchy and jumbled without my shaper/organizer in there! I miss it and feel totally disheveled like this. Still love the lleather and the bag,  even with heavy heavy straps.





I am glad to be reunited with my brown beauty!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> With my last MM bag, my chocolate verona selene midi zip today and feeling totally slouchy and jumbled without my shaper/organizer in there! I miss it and feel totally disheveled like this. Still love the lleather and the bag,  even with heavy heavy straps.
> View attachment 3647349
> View attachment 3647350
> 
> View attachment 3647351
> 
> I am glad to be reunited with my brown beauty!



That leather grains is amazing! That's the best thing about Verona. I really like it and wish I got it in slouchy style. I think that's the best way to showcase it.


----------



## vink

My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16] 

A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 




Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay! 




I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Artik nappa is so fresh!

And vink I wish I liked slouch. I am just too lazy to deal with the floppy bag falling over needing to be set upright nor the need to hunt for items inside because the slouch creates hiding spaces in the bag. I just want my bags to stand upright and not fall over and show me the entire space inside at a glance so I find what I need immediately. I know I'm in the minority on the non slouch seeking!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> With my last MM bag, my chocolate verona selene midi zip today and feeling totally slouchy and jumbled without my shaper/organizer in there! I miss it and feel totally disheveled like this. Still love the lleather and the bag,  even with heavy heavy straps.
> View attachment 3647349
> View attachment 3647350
> 
> View attachment 3647351
> 
> I am glad to be reunited with my brown beauty!



Glad it made it back to you with its new straps. Looks great! Love the contrast with the marine lining.


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Wow! What beautiful colors! Stunning!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pebbled is very popular in this group  and I've only heard a comment or two here that it was a bit too heavy, most don't find it heavy to carry. Plus I've heard raves about the indestructible durability. You will probably love it, unless weight is a prime concern more so than for most,  in which case the merinos and athene/tuscania  are the truly lightweight options.



Yes, I found the pebbled to be too heavy but most here love it. I do love the durability of it but if I'm going to consider a heavier bag, I'm more than likely going for vachetta.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Oh Vink, just beautiful!!!! I didn't remember what leather you got. I love my nappa, hope you love yours! The color is so refreshing!!! And I like your small goodies too!


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> Yes, I found the pebbled to be too heavy but most here love it. I do love the durability of it but if I'm going to consider a heavier bag, I'm more than likely going for vachetta.


I'm indifferent towards pebbled leather too , but the latest Aegen Blue is stunning, my perfect blue..that and Bluette Merinos.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Artik nappa is so fresh!
> 
> And vink I wish I liked slouch. I am just too lazy to deal with the floppy bag falling over needing to be set upright nor the need to hunt for items inside because the slouch creates hiding spaces in the bag. I just want my bags to stand upright and not fall over and show me the entire space inside at a glance so I find what I need immediately. I know I'm in the minority on the non slouch seeking!



People just like different things. [emoji6] Don't worry. I'm sure your organizer will help solve lots of that. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! What beautiful colors! Stunning!



Thanks! [emoji38]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Oh Vink, just beautiful!!!! I didn't remember what leather you got. I love my nappa, hope you love yours! The color is so refreshing!!! And I like your small goodies too!



Thank you so much! Actually, it's the photo of your dark gray Nappa that seal the deal on this. [emoji4] I like the color, but I'm afraid that it won't slouch, especially with the side zippers. That photo of yours sealed it. [emoji4] And yes! I'm loving the leather, too. I actually scratched it with my nail when I tried to set it up for the photo and nothing happen. It's still flawless. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] The smell is also great. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] And the level of slouchiness for a new bag is just right! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I'm in love!


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> Thank you so much! Actually, it's the photo of your dark gray Nappa that seal the deal on this. [emoji4] I like the color, but I'm afraid that it won't slouch, especially with the side zippers. That photo of yours sealed it. [emoji4] And yes! I'm loving the leather, too. I actually scratched it with my nail when I tried to set it up for the photo and nothing happen. It's still flawless. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] The smell is also great. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] And the level of slouchiness for a new bag is just right! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I'm in love!


So happy for you it really is lovely.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> So happy for you it really is lovely.



Thank you very much! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Happy happy birthday, dear vink. This is just the perfect happy bag for a happy day. Love it and I wish you tons of fun with your Selene. Hope you love carrying her as much as I love carrying mine.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Happy happy birthday, dear vink. This is just the perfect happy bag for a happy day. Love it and I wish you tons of fun with your Selene. Hope you love carrying her as much as I love carrying mine.



Thank you very much, Ludmilla! [emoji4] It's sure to cheer me up just to look at it. [emoji4] I don't know how much I'd love carrying her, but so far, my excitement just take over everything. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## pbnjam

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



I love your color choices! They are very lively and perfect to usher you into Spring season. I haven't been very adventurous as far as lining color goes. For my next MM bag, I will get a cappuccino lining vs the standard light grey I usually pick. Your colors are just so happy!


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, happy birthday! 

What a unique Selene Midi you have. I would have never thought to pair an apple green lining with the Artik nappa.  It's a great combination.  I see this cool, fresh color on the outside and then...wait a second, what?!...a bright, happy color inside. Totally unexpected.


----------



## tenKrat

I pulled out my cognac merinos Soulmate Midi. It is so soft. Now I'm thinking a Theia/Theia Midi in merinos instead of pebbled on my wish list. Good news, I have some time to make up my mind. Bad news, it's going to be a long time.


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Vink, this is drop dead gorgeous!  I've not seen anyone with this arctic color before!  Perfect with silver hardware and fun color lining.  Looking forward to mod shots[emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> The box is here! I left it with the reception for now. Can't wait until I get to leave the office! [emoji38]


How exciting can't wait to see your new bags. Not sure I would have the patience to leave the package at reception.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Vink this is gorgeous. I love the artic leather amazing. I love your new bag.


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> I love your color choices! They are very lively and perfect to usher you into Spring season. I haven't been very adventurous as far as lining color goes. For my next MM bag, I will get a cappuccino lining vs the standard light grey I usually pick. Your colors are just so happy!



Thank you! [emoji4] You should! It's such a way to make your bag feels special and yes. I just keep smiling at my bag. It's my best bag from MM so far. [emoji4] 




tenKrat said:


> @vink, happy birthday!
> 
> What a unique Selene Midi you have. I would have never thought to pair an apple green lining with the Artik nappa.  It's a great combination.  I see this cool, fresh color on the outside and then...wait a second, what?!...a bright, happy color inside. Totally unexpected.



Thank you! [emoji4] In my search to learn more about MM, I went through this thread from the beginning and found some photo of an Arctic Zhoe and it's just my favorite color. I like pastel and I like blue. [emoji4] I couldn't decide on the lining color at first, too. I was thinking light pink or lilac? But that'd be too sweet. I was looking for something to practically sheer me up. And their yellow lining isn't exactly the shade I want to pair this blue with. Then, someone got a navy blue with apple green and that's it! Yay! I'm glad it looks just like what I imagine it'd be. It is, indeed, a happy bag. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Vink, this is drop dead gorgeous!  I've not seen anyone with this arctic color before!  Perfect with silver hardware and fun color lining.  Looking forward to mod shots[emoji3]



Thank you! [emoji4] There's one Zhoe here, but it's been quite some time. [emoji4] I'll take one today. [emoji16] 



djfmn said:


> How exciting can't wait to see your new bags. Not sure I would have the patience to leave the package at reception.



I know, but I have to. The DHL guy arrived without calling in advance and parading around the office asking for me (I was out during the time) and telling the people how much duty I have to pay (which is A Lot here.) I feel kind of embarrassed and just couldn't go happy with the package. [emoji28] But I picked it up as soon as I was leaving. [emoji38] Yay!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @vink, happy birthday!
> 
> What a unique Selene Midi you have. I would have never thought to pair an apple green lining with the Artik nappa.  It's a great combination.  I see this cool, fresh color on the outside and then...wait a second, what?!...a bright, happy color inside. Totally unexpected.



That Apple Green lining just brings a smile to my face.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Happy happy birthday. The perfect way to celebrate with an absolutely gorgeous new bag. I love nappa leather. I have a number of MM nappa leather bags and they are gorgeous. My second MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe and I have used it quite a bit and it still looks close to new. The leather I find is pretty hardy and my bag does not show wear at all. I do look after my bags but the leather holds up really well.


----------



## Odebdo

Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!

Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.

I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box 

Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!

So happy!!!

First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?

Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!










And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.


----------



## musicmom

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308



Fabulous!  Thanks for the photos and comments!  Hope you enjoy her!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308



Wow! This is fabulous! Congrats! Verona does look really good in slouchy bag! You wear it well! Excellent choice!


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> That Apple Green lining just brings a smile to my face.



Thank you! Me, too! [emoji4] 




djfmn said:


> Happy happy birthday. The perfect way to celebrate with an absolutely gorgeous new bag. I love nappa leather. I have a number of MM nappa leather bags and they are gorgeous. My second MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe and I have used it quite a bit and it still looks close to new. The leather I find is pretty hardy and my bag does not show wear at all. I do look after my bags but the leather holds up really well.



Thank you! [emoji4] This is my first Nappa and I'm loving it so much. The smooth feeling I get when I glide my fingertips on it is really quite addicting. [emoji16] And she can slouch and also stand on herself at the same time. I'm glad I went with her, too. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Thank you! Me, too! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4] This is my first Nappa and I'm loving it so much. The smooth feeling I get when I glide my fingertips on it is really quite addicting. [emoji16] And she can slouch and also stand on herself at the same time. I'm glad I went with her, too. [emoji4]



I'm glad I posted that nappa photo. [emoji106][emoji16]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I'm glad I posted that nappa photo. [emoji106][emoji16]



Yes. You should be.  That photo really show what I'm looking for in this tote. [emoji4] I was hesitating, but after I saw that photo, I just hit the buy button. [emoji16]


----------



## clu0984

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



What a gorgeous combo.  Really like the artic blue


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> What a gorgeous combo.  Really like the artic blue



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> With my last MM bag, my chocolate verona selene midi zip today and feeling totally slouchy and jumbled without my shaper/organizer in there! I miss it and feel totally disheveled like this. Still love the lleather and the bag,  even with heavy heavy straps.
> View attachment 3647349
> View attachment 3647350
> 
> View attachment 3647351
> 
> I am glad to be reunited with my brown beauty!



I'm glad you have your Selene back and the bag still works for you even with the change of straps. Gorgeous colour!



vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little sneak peek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you I need color therapy, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out!



Happy belated birthday Vink! What a beautiful bag, and it really reminds me of a big blue frozen iceberg. Just the bag you want when temperatures are scorching and you want to cool down (mentally). That pop of green is so happy! 



Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308



The Calista is beautiful and it looks really classy and elegant on you, Odebbie! I like where Marco put the label imprint! He is very clever indeed. As for the Mud Verona. it's so funny the tannery named it that because the shade looks sophisticated, like you said, not a simple brown.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Happy belated birthday Vink! What a beautiful bag, and it really reminds me of a big blue frozen iceberg. Just the bag you want when temperatures are scorching and you want to cool down (mentally). That pop of green is so happy!
> .



Thank you! [emoji4] And it's true just like you said. It's such a peaceful and light to look at. And the combo makes me happy. [emoji4] It suits this summer perfectly. [emoji6]


----------



## musicmom

Loving seeing all the photos of the new bags!  Congratulations on some spectacular choices!  

My sale bag order includes one for myself and one for my friend.
Mine will be a Midi Zip Selene (simply my favorite style) with added top zipper closure and messenger strap, in the new Granite Tuscania with silver hardware and marine lining.  I'm hoping this look can be a "crossover" bag for both summer fun and as something more classic. 
My friend is getting a Theia in bluette Merinos, with gold hardware and grey lining.  It's her first Massaccesi bag, and maybe her first ever non-neutral color!  I'm so excited for her!  That blue is simply spectacular...

What else did everyone order?  I love hearing about and then seeing what combinations of colors, leathers and extras you all dream up!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308


Gorgeous Odebdo love the color.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308



I keep going back to your pics!! Love the bag!


----------



## pbnjam

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!]



That Calista looks gorgeous! Love the color and leather! It does look like pebbled leather. Looks so beautiful and slouchy. Congrats!


----------



## clu0984

Here's my amethyst Ariana on rounds with me this AM as I see patients


----------



## Odebdo

Better daylight pictures...mud Verona is stunning. The flora in the one picture is dark chocolate pebbled, so it shows mud is anything but a plain Jane brown! It almost has some maybe undertones. The bag carries super nice on the shoulder. No slippage so far. Loving Calista!


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Here's my amethyst Ariana on rounds with me this AM as I see patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648745


What a lovely. Colour!!! I like the Arianna lots, hopefully you can enjoy her as much!!


----------



## bonniekir

Concrats with your lovely summerly bag with the surprise lining!!  
The model is easy and light to wear. And it nice that new combos change the look completely!!





vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> Oh my goodness you all...my day started with a toddler temper tantrum over spilled Cheerios, which I cleaned up so I should have been the one having the tantrum, to forgetting to put a love note on the door for DHL.
> 
> I decided to jet home for lunch and leave the note...only to come home near 7pm to...my note on the door and no box
> 
> Low and behold at 8pm the doorbell rang...kids were not in bed yet so no tragedy there...and it was delivery dude! They deliver until 8:30pm just so you US ladies know!
> 
> So happy!!!
> 
> First the mud Verona is devine...just the perfect mush of colors...not brown, not taupe, not grey...I love it. The way it feels is so nice, like pebbled leather but this feels lighter maybe?
> 
> Calista....  She carries SO nicely on the shoulder even with tissue paper in her. I plan to load her up to carry this week, so she will be straight into use! So here are a couple bad pictures...simple interior set up, but the Massaccesi is on the handle part of the shoulder strap! I love that...keeps the bag nice and clean! Marco thinks of everything you all...the man is a genius!
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308


Congrats Odebbie!! My Calista has also arrived!! Yes, it a lovely model and your mud looks a wonderful brown !!


----------



## pbnjam

clu0984 said:


> Here's my amethyst Ariana on rounds with me this AM as I see patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648745





Odebdo said:


> Better daylight pictures...mud Verona is stunning. The flora in the one picture is dark chocolate pebbled, so it shows mud is anything but a plain Jane brown! It almost has some maybe undertones. The bag carries super nice on the shoulder. No slippage so far. Loving Calista!
> 
> View attachment 3648819
> 
> View attachment 3648820



Great pics ladies! Keep them coming. [emoji7][emoji7]

Clu - I love that color! I'm totally missing a purple bag in my collection. Just so elegant!

Odebdo - That bag is just naturally slouchy and perfect!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Gorgeous bags ladies!


----------



## bonniekir

Just a quick look sizewise..
the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Odebdo Would you say the pictures in your car are pretty true to life?


----------



## tenKrat

@Odebdo, I love your mud Verona Calista. She is a perfect hobo, already slouchy. What a fabulous color, too!  Thanks for posting mod shots!


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Just a quick look sizewise..
> the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
> And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
> The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
> Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..


Your denim pebbled Cassandra is so pretty, @bonniekir.


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> Loving seeing all the photos of the new bags!  Congratulations on some spectacular choices!
> 
> My sale bag order includes one for myself and one for my friend.
> Mine will be a Midi Zip Selene (simply my favorite style) with added top zipper closure and messenger strap, in the new Granite Tuscania with silver hardware and marine lining.  I'm hoping this look can be a "crossover" bag for both summer fun and as something more classic.
> My friend is getting a Theia in bluette Merinos, with gold hardware and grey lining.  It's her first Massaccesi bag, and maybe her first ever non-neutral color!  I'm so excited for her!  That blue is simply spectacular...
> 
> What else did everyone order?  I love hearing about and then seeing what combinations of colors, leathers and extras you all dream up!


I look forward to seeing your granite bag!


----------



## Odebdo

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Odebdo Would you say the pictures in your car are pretty true to life?



Yes, to me it is true to life...it has been overcast so it is not in bright sunlight, but for me, my shotgun ****s seem to be pretty true to life so it is kind of my thing lol!


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Just a quick look sizewise..
> the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
> And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
> The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
> Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..



These are gorgeous Bonnie!! I am pleased you compare Cassandra and Theia with Calista as those are the two I decided on for the weekend sale...Cassandra in midnight Tusciana and Theia in Bordeaux Tusciana, both with dark gunmetal hardware...can't wait!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Here's my amethyst Ariana on rounds with me this AM as I see patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648745



I love this!!! Amethyst pebbled is still on my wish list as I do not have a purple bag really and I loved the swatch! Love it in Arianna!


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Vink...I was in a rush yesterday to post Calista and did not have time to comment...this bag is gorgeous! I don't know that I would have thought of the green apple lining with arctic nappa, but it is so happy! What a great choice! I bet the peak of color with the zips undone is wonderful! Do I see a different color in the midi Penelope as well? What a wonderful birthday package!!


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> Yes, to me it is true to life...it has been overcast so it is not in bright sunlight, but for me, my shotgun ****s seem to be pretty true to life so it is kind of my thing lol!



Did you mean shots? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Odebdo

BigCherry said:


> Did you mean shots? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yes....ooops. I swear I typed shots! Shotgun shots!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Joining the MM love!  Been reading through this thread and loving all the colors and styles.  I am such a sucker for a well-made leather bag.

Yesterday I took the plunge and placed an order for a bespoke colorblocked Aura.  Biting my nails, how will I survive the wait?


----------



## BlueCherry

Odebdo said:


> Yes....ooops. I swear I typed shots! Shotgun shots!



My phone does this constantly, you need eyes in the back of your head with auto correct [emoji16]


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> My birthday bag is here! I just can't wait to get home. I drop off DD for her practice and run back to the car to open the package. [emoji16]
> 
> A little sneak peek. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3647361
> 
> 
> Here she is! I got a Selene Zip Midi in Arctic with silver hardware. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647362
> 
> 
> An apple green lining peek out and the contrast makes my heart sings [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647363
> 
> 
> And I did get her some companions. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I told you I need color therapy, right? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yay!
> 
> View attachment 3647364
> 
> 
> I can't wait to go back home and change out! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Calista is IN THE HOUSE!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648302
> 
> View attachment 3648303
> 
> View attachment 3648305
> 
> View attachment 3648306
> 
> 
> And here is a couple mod shots since I am the first to get her. I am 5'4 and plus sized.
> 
> View attachment 3648307
> 
> View attachment 3648308



Love it!! Such a cool color!


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Better daylight pictures...mud Verona is stunning. The flora in the one picture is dark chocolate pebbled, so it shows mud is anything but a plain Jane brown! It almost has some maybe undertones. The bag carries super nice on the shoulder. No slippage so far. Loving Calista!
> 
> View attachment 3648819
> 
> View attachment 3648820



Wow, I like the calista more than I originally thought!!  Did you get the crossbody version or regular shoulder version?


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Just a quick look sizewise..
> the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
> And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
> The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
> Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..



Beautiful, all of them!


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Here's my amethyst Ariana on rounds with me this AM as I see patients
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648745



Love Amethyst!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva and Dark Blue Verona Penny Messenger will be here tomorrow!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I love this!!! Amethyst pebbled is still on my wish list as I do not have a purple bag really and I loved the swatch! Love it in Arianna!


Odebdo, how would you compare the weight of a Calista in Verona leather to a shoulder bag in either nappa or pebbled? (I have midi Selene in nappa and a Midi Minerva in pebbled or nappa so comparing to any of these will be helpful.)    Thanks!!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Wow, I like the calista more than I originally thought!!  Did you get the crossbody version or regular shoulder version?



It is shoulder version as seen in my modeling shots


----------



## Odebdo

msd_bags said:


> Odebdo, how would you compare the weight of a Calista in Verona leather to a shoulder bag in either nappa or pebbled? (I have midi Selene in nappa and a Midi Minerva in pebbled or nappa so comparing to any of these will be helpful.)    Thanks!!



I think it is lighter...by a lot. There is NO hardware on this...just the interior zipper, magnetic closure, and key clip....so it is just the weight of the leather and lining. I can try to weigh it when I get a chance.


----------



## anitalilac

musicmom said:


> Loving seeing all the photos of the new bags!  Congratulations on some spectacular choices!
> 
> My sale bag order includes one for myself and one for my friend.
> Mine will be a Midi Zip Selene (simply my favorite style) with added top zipper closure and messenger strap, in the new Granite Tuscania with silver hardware and marine lining.  I'm hoping this look can be a "crossover" bag for both summer fun and as something more classic.
> My friend is getting a Theia in bluette Merinos, with gold hardware and grey lining.  It's her first Massaccesi bag, and maybe her first ever non-neutral color!  I'm so excited for her!  That blue is simply spectacular...
> 
> What else did everyone order?  I love hearing about and then seeing what combinations of colors, leathers and extras you all dream up!


Oohhh, I hope you will share the Theia with us. That is on my wishlist. I missed the sale, so I just wait for another one.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Biscotti Tuscania Midi Minerva and Dark Blue Verona Penny Messenger will be here tomorrow!


Wow, the workshop is churning out the handbags quickly!  Seems like you had just ordered your bags, @LuvAllBags.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> I think it is lighter...by a lot. There is NO hardware on this...just the interior zipper, magnetic closure, and key clip....so it is just the weight of the leather and lining. I can try to weigh it when I get a chance.


That's very good to know, thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> Joining the MM love!  Been reading through this thread and loving all the colors and styles.  I am such a sucker for a well-made leather bag.
> 
> Yesterday I took the plunge and placed an order for a bespoke colorblocked Aura.  Biting my nails, how will I survive the wait?



I'm excited to see your colorblock! I had sent an inquiry on the website about a colorblock Selene and never got a reply, which I found odd until I read on the thread that Colette was having troubles with emails.

Did you mix and match leathers as well as colors? Was there an extra charge? TIA!!


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I think it is lighter...by a lot. There is NO hardware on this...just the interior zipper, magnetic closure, and key clip....so it is just the weight of the leather and lining. I can try to weigh it when I get a chance.


Thanks Odebdo!  Will appreciate knowing the weight when you get the chance.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm fairly certain that nappa is lighter than verona.
Verona is slightly lighter than pebbled (that's what Colette told me and I think it's true based on my verona bag and my understanding of pebbled), but nappa is much lighter than pebbled. Nappa is only a hair heavier than the most lightweight leathers (merinos and athene/tuscania). Nappa is super light and verona is almost as substantial as pebbled, which starts to be on the heavier side for some with sensitivity to weight in their bags. 

Of course the style of the bag makes a big difference in the weight of the bag. As I just found out from a handle change making my selene midi much heavier. And my athene Arianna is not a light bag(just smack average, when I weighed all my bags on my kitchen scale), for example, because of the giant thick rolled handles, even though the leather is super light.

Just wanted to pop in with that so no one gets the impression that verona is lighter than nappa. Definitely not.


----------



## bonniekir

Theia in Tuscania Cobblestone w Cappucino lining and Dark gunmetal hardware. Weight w outer pocket and both handles is 810 grammes. Pic also compared with Selene midi ..Weight of Selene Whiskey w outer pocket plus all straps 923 grammes also in Tuscania leather : Both bags extremely light to carry! The true colour of the Cobblestone is taken by the window. Due to a little shine on the leather when so new, will make the light bounce off, and give the leather some glaze!


----------



## bonniekir

Oh I got the same pic twice.. lol!


----------



## bonniekir

Then my Calista in Athene Cameo. Extra outer pocket and extended strap. Weight 625 grammes. I would love to post more pics, but my back is complaining lol! So the lovely Denim Blue Verona must also rest a while. I just wanted to show you how the extended strap is closed!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Then my Calista in Athene Cameo. Extra outer pocket and extended strap. Weight 625 grammes. I would love to post more pics, but my back is complaining lol! So the lovely Denim Blue Verona must also rest a while. I just wanted to show you how the extended strap is closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649708


Thanks for the weight info Bonnie! The comparison photo of Theia and midi Selene sure is helpful!  Rest first my dear.


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm excited to see your colorblock! I had sent an inquiry on the website about a colorblock Selene and never got a reply, which I found odd until I read on the thread that Colette was having troubles with emails.
> 
> Did you mix and match leathers as well as colors? Was there an extra charge? TIA!!


The colorblocking was an additional 35 Euros.  I stayed with merinos, although I considered mixing merinos and pebbled just because of the colors.  I also emailed thru the website a few weeks earlier and never heard back but that was not a deterrent.   From reading this thread, it sounds like a lot of folks contact Colette directly and that is what I did.  You can find her email address on the blog part of the website.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> View attachment 3626383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and maybe silly question for you all:
> What is the little metal loop to the lower right of the zipper on the inside pocket for?  There's already a key clip, so I can't think what it can be. And there's one on all my bags; I just haven't paid attention to it before.  Curious!


@musicmom i may have missed where this was answered, but the Penelope Midi has an optional accessory strap with a clip at both ends. The website states: _may be attached to the interior of your MM bag by means of our new accessory strap adding extra security and the ability for quick access.  




_


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> @musicmom i may have missed where this was answered, but the Penelope Midi has an optional accessory strap with a clip at both ends. The website states: _may be attached to the interior of your MM bag by means of our new accessory strap adding extra security and the ability for quick access.
> View attachment 3649910
> 
> 
> _


Thanks!  The little "thingie" inside actually predates the Penelope midi, but I'm sure it's for the same purpose.  I was curious about it because I'd never seen mention of it in any description, nor seen pics of it in use, at least not that I remember!  I'm not a "pouch person" so I'll probably never use it that way myself, though I did just ask for a lobster clasp to be added inside my newly-ordered Midi Zip Selene, especially for my keys. Some bags have one, some don't: there doesn't seem to be much rhyme or reason to it.   I guess I could have gotten a clasp on my keys and clipped them on to the loop that's already there!


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Then my Calista in Athene Cameo. Extra outer pocket and extended strap. Weight 625 grammes. I would love to post more pics, but my back is complaining lol! So the lovely Denim Blue Verona must also rest a while. I just wanted to show you how the extended strap is closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649708


Calista in Athene is considerably lighter.  Thank you for taking the time to weigh your bags for us. Calista in Tuscania would probably be the lightest bag. That's definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> The colorblocking was an additional 35 Euros.  I stayed with merinos, although I considered mixing merinos and pebbled just because of the colors.  I also emailed thru the website a few weeks earlier and never heard back but that was not a deterrent.   From reading this thread, it sounds like a lot of folks contact Colette directly and that is what I did.  You can find her email address on the blog part of the website.


Hi Sickgrl13!  Welcome!

Your bag will be a first here, a colorblock Aura!  I love Aura.  That style seems it would be more amenable than other styles to colorblocking. Please post pics when you receive her.


----------



## musicmom

Sickgrl13 said:


> The colorblocking was an additional 35 Euros.  I stayed with merinos, although I considered mixing merinos and pebbled just because of the colors.  I also emailed thru the website a few weeks earlier and never heard back but that was not a deterrent.   From reading this thread, it sounds like a lot of folks contact Colette directly and that is what I did.  You can find her email address on the blog part of the website.


I'm looking forward to seeing this!  I got some swatches recently and there were a few swatches that definitely looked good together, and I imagined they would work well on the right bag design.  Bravo to you for biting the bullet!


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> Wow, I like the calista more than I originally thought!!  Did you get the crossbody version or regular shoulder version?


The Calista is so elegant in its simplicity, isn't it?  I can't wait to see it in the different leathers that others have ordered, and hopefully, they will post pics.


----------



## Barefootgirl

musicmom said:


> I have a Deep Blue Africa Midi Zip Selene and a Port Merinos Arianna.  I put them side by side and think you will love the Arianna in the Africa leather.  I'll try to get a pic if you don't hear from anyone else.  The Africa leather is simply wonderful and has held up to a lot of abuse: it has been my daily bag for the last 18 months (and I'm not a careful owner!), and while it's now pretty slouchy and some of the finish has rubbed off the feet (rubbed, not chipped or flaked, with copper tones showing through), the leather has held up extremely well and I get a lot of compliments on the bag.  The color really changes depending on what the light is and what it's near.  Go for it!


Thank you!! After seeing that beautiful Amethyste Arianna, I am getting anxious to place an order!


----------



## Odebdo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm fairly certain that nappa is lighter than verona.
> Verona is slightly lighter than pebbled (that's what Colette told me and I think it's true based on my verona bag and my understanding of pebbled), but nappa is much lighter than pebbled. Nappa is only a hair heavier than the most lightweight leathers (merinos and athene/tuscania). Nappa is super light and verona is almost as substantial as pebbled, which starts to be on the heavier side for some with sensitivity to weight in their bags.
> 
> Of course the style of the bag makes a big difference in the weight of the bag. As I just found out from a handle change making my selene midi much heavier. And my athene Arianna is not a light bag(just smack average, when I weighed all my bags on my kitchen scale), for example, because of the giant thick rolled handles, even though the leather is super light.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in with that so no one gets the impression that verona is lighter than nappa. Definitely not.



My reference was only to Verona leather on Calista...a style with almost no hardware so it is extremely light, to shoulder bags with hardware and interior dividers like midi Minerva. Calista in ANY leather would be light most likely. 

I would say if someone is conscious of weight then Calista may be your bag!

I am glad someone has weighed the swatches though so we know the lightest etc. but really that is the only way to know and guess how it goes to bag weight.


----------



## Odebdo

Here is a front modeling shot for you all. Still enjoying this model.

I apologize in advance for not being around as much or coming off tense in any replies...I am in the heat of tax season and dealing with 2 toddlers who miss their Momma so not a whole lot of fun...bags are a good distraction when I get here and I enjoy seeing the new beauties!!


----------



## pbnjam

bonniekir said:


> Theia in Tuscania Cobblestone w Cappucino lining and Dark gunmetal hardware. Weight w outer pocket and both handles is 810 grammes. Pic also compared with Selene midi ..Weight of Selene Whiskey w outer pocket plus all straps 923 grammes also in Tuscania leather : Both bags extremely light to carry! The true colour of the Cobblestone is taken by the window. Due to a little shine on the leather when so new, will make the light bounce off, and give the leather some glaze!
> View attachment 3649698
> View attachment 3649699
> View attachment 3649700
> View attachment 3649701
> View attachment 3649702
> View attachment 3649705



I love how the Theia looks in Tuscania leather! I ordered my midi one in whiskey! Both are beautiful bags! So awesome that there is so many different leathers to choose from. Congrats!


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> Hi Sickgrl13!  Welcome!
> 
> Your bag will be a first here, a colorblock Aura!  I love Aura.  That style seems it would be more amenable than other styles to colorblocking. Please post pics when you receive her.





musicmom said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this!  I got some swatches recently and there were a few swatches that definitely looked good together, and I imagined they would work well on the right bag design.  Bravo to you for biting the bullet!


Thank you for all for the kind wishes, welcome and likes!  Colette advised it will take about 20 days to make but due to the sale, it could be longer.  How to survive the wait!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Midi Minerva in Biscotti Tuscania! Sage interior, no center compartment, strap shortened 2", silver hw, longer flap. 

Love it! It's not as weathered as my midi selene, but I expect it will break in nicely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

And here is Penny Messenger in dark blue verona with gold hw. I got two removable straps with this one, a cross-body and a shorter shoulder strap. Both are adjustable. If you are open to spending more on a Penny Messenger, I highly recommend getting both straps. It was worth the $ to me to make the bag more versatile. The blue is dark enough that I cam wear it with anything and the gold hw dresses it up.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> And here is Penny Messenger in dark blue verona with gold hw. I got two removable straps with this one, a cross-body and a shorter shoulder strap. Both are adjustable. If you are open to spending more on a Penny Messenger, I highly recommend getting both straps. It was worth the $ to me to make the bag more versatile. The blue is dark enough that I cam wear it with anything and the gold hw dresses it up.
> 
> View attachment 3650547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650549



Wow I love the look of this Penny! The leather and color combo look so beautiful!


----------



## clu0984

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Midi Minerva in Biscotti Tuscania! Sage interior, no center compartment, strap shortened 2", silver hw, longer flap.
> 
> Love it! It's not as weathered as my midi selene, but I expect it will break in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3650544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650545



Love this!!


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> And here is Penny Messenger in dark blue verona with gold hw. I got two removable straps with this one, a cross-body and a shorter shoulder strap. Both are adjustable. If you are open to spending more on a Penny Messenger, I highly recommend getting both straps. It was worth the $ to me to make the bag more versatile. The blue is dark enough that I cam wear it with anything and the gold hw dresses it up.
> 
> View attachment 3650547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650549


I'm thinking the dual strap for a zhoe legend too. Thanks for the idea. Stunning bag LAB!


----------



## Barefootgirl

So I found this pic online of the bag I want....does anyone know if the Africa deep blue - does it have a gray-ish tone like this photo seems to show?
And all the Africa leathers have a metallic sheen? right? thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes metallic and shiny and no the deep blue is not gray undertoned. Deep blue is a good name for it. Like a Sapphire!


----------



## Barefootgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes metallic and shiny and no the deep blue is not gray undertoned. Deep blue is a good name for it. Like a Sapphire!


oh wow, quick - thanks!  now I just have to measure the strap length. I have a long train commute, so I need to be sure I can wear this cross body comfortable. I like my crossbody bags to fall lower - on the hip or just above.....THANKS!


----------



## Barefootgirl

So it looks like the maximum strap length is 44 inches - does anyone know if this *includes* the extra 3 inches that be added on for an additional charge? I am trying to determine if this is a max of 44 or 47....maybe I need to contact the company....and since the strap is adjustable...I wonder if it's measured from the last hole on the strap,...such a geek I am.


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Midi Minerva in Biscotti Tuscania! Sage interior, no center compartment, strap shortened 2", silver hw, longer flap.
> 
> Love it! It's not as weathered as my midi selene, but I expect it will break in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3650544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650545


The biscotti and sage are a fabulous combo!  Great choice!


----------



## musicmom

Barefootgirl said:


> So I found this pic online of the bag I want....does anyone know if the Africa deep blue - does it have a gray-ish tone like this photo seems to show?
> And all the Africa leathers have a metallic sheen? right? thanks!


Yes, all the Africas have a metallic "flavor" to them, though some seem more reflective than others.  The look of the Deep Blue seems to change a lot, depending on the lighting and what it is placed next to or near.  I have seen it as an inky blue, almost black, shades of grey, hints of green, and almost silver!

I personally love this quality about it, and though I usually dislike "bling" especially in leathers, I find this very classy and can wear it with almost anything and on any occasion.   It attracts many compliments, and the design of the Arianna will really be enhanced by it, imho.  If I had more disposable income, I'd definitely be wanting another bag with this leather, but in the meantime I'm going to enjoy the photo you posted!


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> And here is Penny Messenger in dark blue verona with gold hw. I got two removable straps with this one, a cross-body and a shorter shoulder strap. Both are adjustable. If you are open to spending more on a Penny Messenger, I highly recommend getting both straps. It was worth the $ to me to make the bag more versatile. The blue is dark enough that I cam wear it with anything and the gold hw dresses it up.
> 
> View attachment 3650547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650549


Ooh! The Verona leather really "elevates" this bag!  I've been thinking of the Penny Messenger as a little run-around purse, but yours has a lot of presence, and it's almost a statement piece, but a refined one.  Definitely has a "wow" factor!  

Is the Verona leather very shiny?  I find that the Venezia and Athene leathers are a little too "plasticky" (shiny and/or stiff) for my taste, and the Tuscania a little too matte in some colors though I love the "distressed" imprint.  I love deep rich blues, and this one is really appealing.  

Congratulations on a gorgeous combination of leather, hardware and purse style, and I love the idea of having two different removable straps!


----------



## musicmom

Barefootgirl said:


> oh wow, quick - thanks!  now I just have to measure the strap length. I have a long train commute, so I need to be sure I can wear this cross body comfortable. I like my crossbody bags to fall lower - on the hip or just above.....THANKS!


I find it totally comfortable as a cross body, as well as on the shoulder.  I'm 5'5" but with a disproportionately long torso, and a size 16-18.  I often have my hands full with other stuff, so the cross body is very important to me.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Concrats with your lovely summerly bag with the surprise lining!!
> The model is easy and light to wear. And it nice that new combos change the look completely!!



Thank you very much. [emoji4] I'm loving her so much right now. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Vink...I was in a rush yesterday to post Calista and did not have time to comment...this bag is gorgeous! I don't know that I would have thought of the green apple lining with arctic nappa, but it is so happy! What a great choice! I bet the peak of color with the zips undone is wonderful! Do I see a different color in the midi Penelope as well? What a wonderful birthday package!!



Thank you so much! No problem at all. Your mud Calista is beautiful! If I do not already have a Noix City from years ago, I'd definitely jump on that. It's a very beautiful and versatile shade of brown. I love it, but I already have too many brown I want to branch out. [emoji20] 

It's really a happy combo. [emoji4] I haven't worn her with a zip down yet. I like that the silver zippers give a nice and sharp contrast while stay polish. And yes, I did get a Jade Merino little Penelope and Cameo Rose merino Penelope midi. They really do color my day. [emoji38]


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Joining the MM love!  Been reading through this thread and loving all the colors and styles.  I am such a sucker for a well-made leather bag.
> 
> Yesterday I took the plunge and placed an order for a bespoke colorblocked Aura.  Biting my nails, how will I survive the wait?



That sounds wonderful! You've got to share its photo here when you get it!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Then my Calista in Athene Cameo. Extra outer pocket and extended strap. Weight 625 grammes. I would love to post more pics, but my back is complaining lol! So the lovely Denim Blue Verona must also rest a while. I just wanted to show you how the extended strap is closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649708



Thank you very much for all these photo. I hope you get enough rest and feel better soon. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> View attachment 3650514
> 
> 
> Here is a front modeling shot for you all. Still enjoying this model.
> 
> I apologize in advance for not being around as much or coming off tense in any replies...I am in the heat of tax season and dealing with 2 toddlers who miss their Momma so not a whole lot of fun...bags are a good distraction when I get here and I enjoy seeing the new beauties!!



Thank you for the photo and you wear it well. I hope the busy time will pass soon. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

I dressed up my bag a bit yesterday. Please excuse the plastic bag peeking out. [emoji28]


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Midi Minerva in Biscotti Tuscania! Sage interior, no center compartment, strap shortened 2", silver hw, longer flap.
> 
> Love it! It's not as weathered as my midi selene, but I expect it will break in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 3650544
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650545


The Minerva style looks so good in Tuscania. I can imagine it paired with a short flowery dress and pretty sandals. Have fun wearing her, Luv!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I dressed up my bag a bit yesterday. Please excuse the plastic bag peeking out. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3651020


Very pretty, cool blue!  It reminds me of the sky after it snowed on very cold days when I lived on the East coast.


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> That sounds wonderful! You've got to share its photo here when you get it!


Thank you *vink*, I will definitely share pics.


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> Oh Vink, just beautiful!!!! I didn't remember what leather you got. I love my nappa, hope you love yours! The color is so refreshing!!! And I like your small goodies too!


Vink...  Artic  Love it.  I'm trying to find the leather on MM, can't find what is it, looks perfect for summer!


----------



## Odebdo

Barefootgirl said:


> So it looks like the maximum strap length is 44 inches - does anyone know if this *includes* the extra 3 inches that be added on for an additional charge? I am trying to determine if this is a max of 44 or 47....maybe I need to contact the company....and since the strap is adjustable...I wonder if it's measured from the last hole on the strap,...such a geek I am.



Contact Colette...her email address is on the blog and Facebook...she is super helpful and will know the answer. They probably can make it longer that the 3" listed on the website.

Blue Africa is one of my favorite leathers!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink...  Artic  Love it.  I'm trying to find the leather on MM, can't find what is it, looks perfect for summer!


Artik nappa was a leather in the first collection I believe. Someone got it in a Zhoe and I think the pic was posted on the Massaccesi FB page. Also, it was offered in the Limited Leathers sale a while back. It must still be available in a limited quantity. You'll have to ask Colette.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Thanks you all for your wonderfully helpful advice. I just placed an order for the Arianna bag in Africa Deep blue.

Excited to see it - how long do they usually take to arrive in the US?

thanks again - wiil post a pic when it arrives!  I love Italian leather


----------



## musicmom

Barefootgirl said:


> Thanks you all for your wonderfully helpful advice. I just placed an order for the Arianna bag in Africa Deep blue.
> 
> Excited to see it - how long do they usually take to arrive in the US?
> 
> thanks again - wiil post a pic when it arrives!  I love Italian leather


Congratulations!  Allow 20 days for it to be made, and then 3-4 days for shipping.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I dressed up my bag a bit yesterday. Please excuse the plastic bag peeking out. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3651020


Stunning!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink...  Artic  Love it.  I'm trying to find the leather on MM, can't find what is it, looks perfect for summer!



It's Nappa. [emoji4] And it's just great. I'm impressed! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Better daylight pictures...mud Verona is stunning. The flora in the one picture is dark chocolate pebbled, so it shows mud is anything but a plain Jane brown! It almost has some maybe undertones. The bag carries super nice on the shoulder. No slippage so far. Loving Calista!
> 
> View attachment 3648819
> 
> View attachment 3648820


Deb this is such a great color I love the mud Verona - you are right just stunning. Enjoy it is such a great bag.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I dressed up my bag a bit yesterday. Please excuse the plastic bag peeking out. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3651020


This is stunning! I don't think I had seen your bag before. 
I have liked this bag, but yours has now made me love it. It is the perfect color for this design imo. 
You have me thinking....[emoji28] 
Of course,  by the time I make up my mind, this color will probably be long gone.  Sigh. !


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Just a quick look sizewise..
> the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
> And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
> The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
> Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..


Bonnie these are gorgeous bags all of them. Love the look of the Theia. The light denim is such a pretty color leather. You got some really amazing bags.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> This is stunning! I don't think I had seen your bag before.
> I have liked this bag, but yours has now made me love it. It is the perfect color for this design imo.
> You have me thinking....[emoji28]
> Of course,  by the time I make up my mind, this color will probably be long gone.  Sigh. !



I just got it this week. [emoji4] I think you should really ask Colette. Check with them. Maybe it's available. It could even be a permanent offer coz I saw it on the sample sheet Marco sent out lately. (Colette inform it that those sheets are a special for the first orders in SS 2017) Check with them. [emoji4] It really is an airy color. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Joining the MM love!  Been reading through this thread and loving all the colors and styles.  I am such a sucker for a well-made leather bag.
> 
> Yesterday I took the plunge and placed an order for a bespoke colorblocked Aura.  Biting my nails, how will I survive the wait?


Welcome to the group with your lovely first MM bag. I love the Aura I have one in burgundy and I think a color blocked version will be amazing. Cannot wait to see your lovely new MM bag.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Theia in Tuscania Cobblestone w Cappucino lining and Dark gunmetal hardware. Weight w outer pocket and both handles is 810 grammes. Pic also compared with Selene midi ..Weight of Selene Whiskey w outer pocket plus all straps 923 grammes also in Tuscania leather : Both bags extremely light to carry! The true colour of the Cobblestone is taken by the window. Due to a little shine on the leather when so new, will make the light bounce off, and give the leather some glaze!
> View attachment 3649698
> View attachment 3649699
> View attachment 3649700
> View attachment 3649701
> View attachment 3649702
> View attachment 3649705


Bonnie I love the cappuccino lining it is one of my favorite colors. Both these bags are so amazing. I am loving the Theia such a great style with beautiful details in the styling.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I just got it this week. [emoji4] I think you should really ask Colette. Check with them. Maybe it's available. It could even be a permanent offer coz I saw it on the sample sheet Marco sent out lately. (Colette inform it that those sheets are a special for the first orders in SS 2017) Check with them. [emoji4] It really is an airy color. [emoji4]


Thanks! You have such a gorgeous combination with that lining.  Which pictures show the color more accurately?  This new one  or the ones from when you had just gotten it? There's a variation on my screen. TIA.

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> And here is Penny Messenger in dark blue verona with gold hw. I got two removable straps with this one, a cross-body and a shorter shoulder strap. Both are adjustable. If you are open to spending more on a Penny Messenger, I highly recommend getting both straps. It was worth the $ to me to make the bag more versatile. The blue is dark enough that I cam wear it with anything and the gold hw dresses it up.
> 
> View attachment 3650547
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650549


Luvallbags this Penny Messenger is dark blue verona is really pretty and I love the idea of 2 straps. I agree the gold will really dress it up. I love the MM gold it is such a pretty soft gold.


----------



## musicmom

Anyone here have a bag in medium grey Verona?  I've loved the recent postings of the Dark Blue and Mud options with their subtle yet complex infusions of deep color, but I haven't noticed anyone posting anything in the Medium Grey yet.    Hellooooooo........


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> Yes, all the Africas have a metallic "flavor" to them, though some seem more reflective than others.  The look of the Deep Blue seems to change a lot, depending on the lighting and what it is placed next to or near.  I have seen it as an inky blue, almost black, shades of grey, hints of green, and almost silver!
> 
> I personally love this quality about it, and though I usually dislike "bling" especially in leathers, I find this very classy and can wear it with almost anything and on any occasion.   It attracts many compliments, and the design of the Arianna will really be enhanced by it, imho.  If I had more disposable income, I'd definitely be wanting another bag with this leather, but in the meantime I'm going to enjoy the photo you posted!


I agree with your comments about the Africa blue leather I love the quality of MM Africa leathers. I have the Africa lead and it is such an amazing leather it changes colors depending on the light and it has great depth. I dislike bling but these leathers are amazing. The only one that does not appeal to me is the gold and that is mainly because I am not a gold person. I have bags in the Africa blue, Africa lead and Africa bronze and love all of them.


----------



## djfmn

I know there has been a lot of discussion of weight between pebbled and merino and I looked into this some time ago and spoke with Marco about it.
The weight is based on the average thickness of the leather.  The average Merinos thickness is 1.0 millimeters while pebbled average thickness is 1.4 millimeters. To better understand the right ratio if the weight of a Merino bag is .7 kg the equivalent bag in Pebbled leather it will weigh approximately  0.9 - 1.0 kg. Although Pebbled leather is definitely heavier than Merino according to the information I got from Marco it is definitely not twice the weight.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I agree with your comments about the Africa blue leather I love the quality of MM Africa leathers. I have the Africa lead and it is such an amazing leather it changes colors depending on the light and it has great depth. I dislike bling but these leathers are amazing. The only one that does not appeal to me is the gold and that is mainly because I am not a gold person. I have bags in the Africa blue, Africa lead and Africa bronze and love all of them.


I just asked Colette a sample for the deep blue and bronze.


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> Anyone here have a bag in medium grey Verona?  I've loved the recent postings of the Dark Blue and Mud options with their subtle yet complex infusions of deep color, but I haven't noticed anyone posting anything in the Medium Grey yet.    Hellooooooo........



Sorry, I have one!  Gorgeous! I'll take a pic! It is the Cassandra!


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> Ooh! The Verona leather really "elevates" this bag!  I've been thinking of the Penny Messenger as a little run-around purse, but yours has a lot of presence, and it's almost a statement piece, but a refined one.  Definitely has a "wow" factor!
> 
> Is the Verona leather very shiny?  I find that the Venezia and Athene leathers are a little too "plasticky" (shiny and/or stiff) for my taste, and the Tuscania a little too matte in some colors though I love the "distressed" imprint.  I love deep rich blues, and this one is really appealing.
> 
> Congratulations on a gorgeous combination of leather, hardware and purse style, and I love the idea of having two different removable straps!


Both the Athene and the Venezia will loose the shiny look with age!! The Athene will relax fasterand become very soft ! I will post pics when this happens  want to add .. the Venezia is a light leather and very strong!! I borrowed my penny messenger in dark blue Venezia to my 7 year old granddaughter for school, because they had a two week project. She only needed  few items with her! Not a scratch! Little less shine and took all weather conditions with no problems ..


----------



## bonniekir

I did take pics of medium grey Verona.. lol.. easy to miss it with all the new lovely bags..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I know there has been a lot of discussion of weight between pebbled and merino and I looked into this some time ago and spoke with Marco about it.
> The weight is based on the average thickness of the leather.  The average Merinos thickness is 1.0 millimeters while pebbled average thickness is 1.4 millimeters. To better understand the right ratio if the weight of a Merino bag is .7 kg the equivalent bag in Pebbled leather it will weigh approximately  0.9 - 1.0 kg. Although Pebbled leather is definitely heavier than Merino according to the information I got from Marco it is definitely not twice the weight.



I didn't weigh any bags, just the swatches, so I don't know if my experiment was helpful or not but it was fun to do. Merinos fluctuates between 1-2g before settling on 2, and different pebbled leathers weighed significantly more on my kitchen scale. Most of them 4 or more but the nude was much lighter, only 3g.  No need to take that information as indicative of anything, was just a fun little science experiment and I do not own a bag in pebbled or merinos so I'm no expert. And the end weight is so dependent on so many things. My Africa midi angel is much lighter than my athene Arianna. Go figure.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry I just realize the contradiction in my above post. I weighed my bags, yes, but I have not weighed any bags in any of the leathers under discussion. All my bags are in different leathers than have been discussed here lately. Except the verona selene but I got her after I weighed all my bags so I don't even know. I have weighed Africa, vachetta and athene bags.


----------



## ajamy

musicmom said:


> Anyone here have a bag in medium grey Verona?  I've loved the recent postings of the Dark Blue and Mud options with their subtle yet complex infusions of deep color, but I haven't noticed anyone posting anything in the Medium Grey yet.    Hellooooooo........



This is my Aura in grey Verona, previously posted in February, it's currently my favourite bag, I'm finding the colour and style very versatile


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Thanks! You have such a gorgeous combination with that lining.  Which pictures show the color more accurately?  This new one  or the ones from when you had just gotten it? There's a variation on my screen. TIA.
> 
> Happy belated birthday!



Thank you. [emoji4] I think the best photo is the one I took when I just unpacked the box. It's natural light so.. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] I think the best photo is the one I took when I just unpacked the box. It's natural light so.. [emoji4]


Thanks! [emoji56]


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> I just asked Colette a sample for the deep blue and bronze.


You will love these leathers. I have a Zhoe and a midi Soulmate in the Africa blue and a midi Soulmate in the Africa Bronze. I also have a Phoebe and a midi Selene in lead. You cannot go wrong with these leathers they are stunning. The thing I love about them is how they change depending on the light and if it is day or night. They are spectacular and wear so well. I seriously looked at the wine Africa and would have probably had a bag made in it. The only reason I did not is because I moved from Minnesota a winter climate to Florida a summer climate. I decided the wine was too dark for where I live now. I think the wine Africa leather is gorgeous as well.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> This is my Aura in grey Verona, previously posted in February, it's currently my favourite bag, I'm finding the colour and style very versatile


This is such a great style. It holds much more than I thought it would. I bought Tenkrats medium burgundy Aura with gunmetal hardware and it is a fabulous bag. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> Anyone here have a bag in medium grey Verona?  I've loved the recent postings of the Dark Blue and Mud options with their subtle yet complex infusions of deep color, but I haven't noticed anyone posting anything in the Medium Grey yet.    Hellooooooo........



I believe that leather is sold out. Colette can confirm.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> Ooh! The Verona leather really "elevates" this bag!  I've been thinking of the Penny Messenger as a little run-around purse, but yours has a lot of presence, and it's almost a statement piece, but a refined one.  Definitely has a "wow" factor!
> 
> Is the Verona leather very shiny?  I find that the Venezia and Athene leathers are a little too "plasticky" (shiny and/or stiff) for my taste, and the Tuscania a little too matte in some colors though I love the "distressed" imprint.  I love deep rich blues, and this one is really appealing.
> 
> Congratulations on a gorgeous combination of leather, hardware and purse style, and I love the idea of having two different removable straps!



Nope, not shiny at all. Thanks! I will carry it next week on a biz trip with a combo of work and entertainment activities. It should be perfect!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Then my Calista in Athene Cameo. Extra outer pocket and extended strap. Weight 625 grammes. I would love to post more pics, but my back is complaining lol! So the lovely Denim Blue Verona must also rest a while. I just wanted to show you how the extended strap is closed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649708


Bon, all your bags look lovely. The Cameo is a lovely colour, how is the messenger drop for you?


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Bon, all your bags look lovely. The Cameo is a lovely colour, how is the messenger drop for you?


Thanks VanB, the drop is a wee bit short! I am top heavy, and Marco will lengthen the strap so I can wear the bag on the hip.. this is how I prefer to wear my bags


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Thanks VanB, the drop is a wee bit short! I am top heavy, and Marco will lengthen the strap so I can wear the bag on the hip.. this is how I prefer to wear my bags


Me too. I am so looking forward to my bags arriving. I wish the workshop would post a picture of one of them being made. It would stave off my new bag hunger pains!!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Just a quick look sizewise..
> the Theia is def not as large as I thought , very similar in size like the Cassandra.
> And all 3 bags are more or less similar in size! The Calista weighs like a feather in the Athene leather!! I got two lightbrown bags, because I simply dont have any! Lol
> The light Denim blue looks in this light very light blueish, but suits so well with Denim !! No more for now.. been on my feet all day, so time for a rest!!
> Btw the Theia is gorgeous!! So full with details..


Bon, how did I miss this Denim Pebbled bag? Gorgeous. I will definitely get another Cassandra. If there was a purple Verona or Tuscania...I would swoop on it in no time.


----------



## dcooney4

It seems like bigger bags are coming back in style again, not just with Massaccesi. I love the way they look on people. I am just not able to carry the bigger heavier bags . I love looking at them though.


----------



## djfmn

dcooney4 said:


> It seems like bigger bags are coming back in style again, not just with Massaccesi. I love the way they look on people. I am just not able to carry the bigger heavier bags . I love looking at them though.


I also love them and I am not able to carry the bigger bags either. They just wear me and I look like I am being swallowed up by a big bag. I keep admiring them though. I have tried a couple of times and learned my lesson. As much as I love them I will not buy any.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I love big bags! But I have to be careful with weight. Too many years of carrying heavy bags has put strain on my carrying shoulder. It's helped me to whittle down what I carry on a daily basis so I guess that part is good.


----------



## vink

dcooney4 said:


> It seems like bigger bags are coming back in style again, not just with Massaccesi. I love the way they look on people. I am just not able to carry the bigger heavier bags . I love looking at them though.



I'm the same. I can only do medium-large. Not large anymore. It's just not comfortable with my age and body. I just don't. I hope Marco offer a Midi and maybe the little version with every design of his coz many of them are just humongous in my book. I can't go any bigger than a Selene Midi.


----------



## musicmom

Has anyone ordered the new design "Hera" yet?  I'm wondering about its size. It seems big in Marco's photos, and I think that maybe a midi version might be better.  It looks really practical, but I don't know if it really shows off the usual Massaccesi edgy but classic styling.  It doesn't say "special" to me, but I want to be proved wrong!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I'm the same. I can only do medium-large. Not large anymore. It's just not comfortable with my age and body. I just don't. I hope Marco offer a Midi and maybe the little version with every design of his coz many of them are just humongous in my book. I can't go any bigger than a Selene Midi.


Vink I am in the same position as you I want midi versions of all the large bags. I only do midi size bags along with the smaller bags like Zhoe and Aura. Although I must say that Grande Aura is very appealing.


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> Has anyone ordered the new design "Hera" yet?  I'm wondering about its size. It seems big in Marco's photos, and I think that maybe a midi version might be better.  It looks really practical, but I don't know if it really shows off the usual Massaccesi edgy but classic styling.  It doesn't say "special" to me, but I want to be proved wrong!



I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos. It hasn't shipped yet. I will post pics as soon as I get it.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink I am in the same position as you I want midi versions of all the large bags. I only do midi size bags along with the smaller bags like Zhoe and Aura. Although I must say that Grande Aura is very appealing.



Aura is a perfect Aura-size for me. [emoji16] I think a larger one maybe too boxy, IMHO. But it's different with Theia. The normal size is meh, but when I'm shown the Midi size, I just took the plunge and order one right away. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Aura is a perfect Aura-size for me. [emoji16] I think a larger one maybe too boxy, IMHO. But it's different with Theia. The normal size is meh, but when I'm shown the Midi size, I just took the plunge and order one right away. [emoji4]


Very curious about your Theia. It's the design I like best from the new bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

djfmn said:


> Vink I am in the same position as you I want midi versions of all the large bags. I only do midi size bags along with the smaller bags like Zhoe and Aura. Although I must say that Grande Aura is very appealing.


I can only do midi bags, too. Still, I wish they would do a mini Selene.  The midi is my favorite style, but I think a mini version would be cute and perfect for travelling adventures. The smaller satchels they offer (like Daphne) are too boxy for my liking.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I could see a mini selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap (like my chocolate verona one has) being a great travel bag! Good idea! My midi selenes are a good daily bag but that's because I drive. If I were going to spend the day on foot, a smaller one would be great. Like the little athena or daphne style except less boxy and less rigid handles sticking up into your waist or ribs when you are wearing it crossbody.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I can only do midi bags, too. Still, I wish they would do a mini Selene.  The midi is my favorite style, but I think a mini version would be cute and perfect for travelling adventures. The smaller satchels they offer (like Daphne) are too boxy for my liking.



I'd definitely post photo here. [emoji4] However, I'm going away from April 9-29 so I just told them to ship the me bag after that. I know I'd definitely get tax and duties so I have to be here to receive it in person. Next month, I'm sure. [emoji4] 

I agree with a smaller satchel. The new Juliet has a potential, but it's too big. I already told Colette about the mini idea on that bag. I don't know if they'll do it though.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Aura is a perfect Aura-size for me. [emoji16] I think a larger one maybe too boxy, IMHO. But it's different with Theia. The normal size is meh, but when I'm shown the Midi size, I just took the plunge and order one right away. [emoji4]


Oh, I want to see!!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Aura is a perfect Aura-size for me. [emoji16] I think a larger one maybe too boxy, IMHO. But it's different with Theia. The normal size is meh, but when I'm shown the Midi size, I just took the plunge and order one right away. [emoji4]


I can't wait to see it. What leather did you get?


----------



## vink

I got the iced Taupe Africa with GHW. I think it should be versatile in this style. [emoji4] It's also my first time trying MM's gold hardware, too. I hope it's not too strong coz I'm not really familiar with GHW in general. [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> I got the iced Taupe Africa with GHW. I think it should be versatile in this style. [emoji4] It's also my first time trying MM's gold hardware, too. I hope it's not too strong coz I'm not really familiar with GHW in general. [emoji28]



Their gold hw is softly toned, so I think you will like it. It's not too bright or brassy. It's my favorite gold hw from any bag brand right now.


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> I got the iced Taupe Africa with GHW. I think it should be versatile in this style. [emoji4] It's also my first time trying MM's gold hardware, too. I hope it's not too strong coz I'm not really familiar with GHW in general. [emoji28]



I used to be a silver ONLY girl....I adore Massaccesi gold hardware. I own more bags with it than in silver or gunmetal. It is lovely hardware and will look wonderful with iced taupe Africa!


----------



## VanBod1525

Rocking my new to me Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi today. I'm really liking this size and the bag is not too heavy for me. Rust vachetta is as glorious as I was hoping it would be - the colour is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I got the iced Taupe Africa with GHW. I think it should be versatile in this style. [emoji4] It's also my first time trying MM's gold hardware, too. I hope it's not too strong coz I'm not really familiar with GHW in general. [emoji28]


I never ordered GHW I found it was too brassy for my liking. MM's GHW is a lovely color it is a soft gold and it is a really great HW color. I often order the MM GHW and I have never been disappointed.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I got the iced Taupe Africa with GHW. I think it should be versatile in this style. [emoji4] It's also my first time trying MM's gold hardware, too. I hope it's not too strong coz I'm not really familiar with GHW in general. [emoji28]


This will be a great combination I love the iced Taupe Africa and it will be extremely versatile.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I used to be a silver ONLY girl....I adore Massaccesi gold hardware. I own more bags with it than in silver or gunmetal. It is lovely hardware and will look wonderful with iced taupe Africa!


I agree I was also always a silver HW person mainly because I did not like the BE gold HW it was way too brassy for me. The MM GHW is such a soft and lovely color I also have a number of bags with gold HW.


----------



## carterazo

musicmom said:


> Has anyone ordered the new design "Hera" yet?  I'm wondering about its size. It seems big in Marco's photos, and I think that maybe a midi version might be better.  It looks really practical, but I don't know if it really shows off the usual Massaccesi edgy but classic styling.  It doesn't say "special" to me, but I want to be proved wrong!





djfmn said:


> Vink I am in the same position as you I want midi versions of all the large bags. I only do midi size bags along with the smaller bags like Zhoe and Aura. Although I must say that Grande Aura is very appealing.





vink said:


> I'm the same. I can only do medium-large. Not large anymore. It's just not comfortable with my age and body. I just don't. I hope Marco offer a Midi and maybe the little version with every design of his coz many of them are just humongous in my book. I can't go any bigger than a Selene Midi.





Ludmilla said:


> I can only do midi bags, too. Still, I wish they would do a mini Selene.  The midi is my favorite style, but I think a mini version would be cute and perfect for travelling adventures. The smaller satchels they offer (like Daphne) are too boxy for my liking.


I am the same.  Love the new designs but can't carry those big bags. Like someone said, they would carry me. 

I really hope all of us who prefer smaller bags write Collette. I'm definitely asking about midi and mini versions of the Calista and Hera. Fingers crossed that a couple more of the new styles will have smaller versions. [emoji7]


----------



## vink

I'm glad to hear the great feedback in MM's GHW. [emoji4] 

I hope they will offer a smaller size, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Juliemvis

carterazo said:


> I am the same.  Love the new designs but can't carry those big bags. Like someone said, they would carry me.
> 
> I really hope all of us who prefer smaller bags write Collette. I'm definitely asking about midi and mini versions of the Calista and Hera. Fingers crossed that a couple more of the new styles will have smaller versions. [emoji7]



+1 I was really disappointed there wasn't a mini bag in this collection ,I was hoping for a disco type bag , I really cannot carry big bags and personally find them quite dated . I hope MM. does listen to us [emoji2]


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I used to be a silver ONLY girl....I adore Massaccesi gold hardware. I own more bags with it than in silver or gunmetal. It is lovely hardware and will look wonderful with iced taupe Africa!



Odebdo, which color of lining did you choose for your Verona Calista?


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Odebdo, which color of lining did you choose for your Verona Calista?



Just the standard dark grey. Maybe next time I would pick a happy pop of color. But I like the grey and it saves on an up charge


----------



## carterazo

I heard back from Colette about midi sizes - I asked in general and specifically about Calista and Hera.  She said that Marco already detemined that he will not change the size of the Calista.  [emoji26] Bummer!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Odebdo said:


> Just the standard dark grey. Maybe next time I would pick a happy pop of color. But I like the grey and it saves on an up charge



I was pretty surprised to see the colorful lining cost around another €100!


----------



## Coastal jewel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was pretty surprised to see the colorful lining cost around another €100!



Did not think it was nearly that much.  I usually just go with standard but ordered fushia lining recently, and it was quite reasonable, I think €20 w a Selene midi.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coastal jewel said:


> Did not think it was nearly that much.  I usually just go with standard but ordered fushia lining recently, and it was quite reasonable, I think €20 w a Selene midi.



I'm quite surprised! At least on my iPhone 6, once I check off certain combinations, it appears as €100 extra instead of €20! For example, I have the Selene midi in pebbled purple checked, plus a 1-2" strap. If I check off light blue lining from the light grey, the price goes from €290 to €390. But if I switch the purple leather to smoke grey, the lining price drops back down to €20. It's probably a glitch?


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm quite surprised! At least on my iPhone 6, once I check off certain combinations, it appears as €100 extra instead of €20! For example, I have the Selene midi in pebbled purple checked, plus a 1-2" strap. If I check off light blue lining from the light grey, the price goes from €290 to €390. But if I switch the purple leather to smoke grey, the lining price drops back down to €20. It's probably a glitch?



I think that's a mistake, too. My lining didn't cost that much. I think you should email Colette to get exact quote on the model.


----------



## djfmn

Juliemvis said:


> +1 I was really disappointed there wasn't a mini bag in this collection ,I was hoping for a disco type bag , I really cannot carry big bags and personally find them quite dated . I hope MM. does listen to us [emoji2]


I also prefer smaller bags. The Spring 2017 NY fashion runway showed bags in all sizes. All kinds of bucket bags and also over sized bags as well as small bags. So I think large bags are back in for spring. There were also lots of mini bags. I think there was something for all different tastes. I think small bags are very labor intensive and that is why you often see the larger bags cost less than the smaller bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yup.. I think it's a glitch.  However, I always order thru Colette... And I tend to be "frugal". So this is he first time that I ever popped for a different lining.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was pretty surprised to see the colorful lining cost around another €100!


I have added different colored linings and I thought I paid around 20 Euros more for the non standard lining.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I also prefer smaller bags. The Spring 2017 NY fashion runway showed bags in all sizes. All kinds of bucket bags and also over sized bags as well as small bags. So I think large bags are back in for spring. There were also lots of mini bags. I think there was something for all different tastes. I think small bags are very labor intensive and that is why you often see the larger bags cost less than the smaller bags.


I agree with you totally re the pricing of the smaller bags. 
I bought some tiny shoes and sandals for the youngest grandson...more expensive than similar ones for me!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I could see a mini selene with zippered closure and crossbody strap (like my chocolate verona one has) being a great travel bag! Good idea! My midi selenes are a good daily bag but that's because I drive. If I were going to spend the day on foot, a smaller one would be great. Like the little athena or daphne style except less boxy and less rigid handles sticking up into your waist or ribs when you are wearing it crossbody.


I absolutely love your chocolate verona bag.  It is so elegant and timeless.  I am new to Massaccesi bags and do not know anything about the leather or the weights of the various bags.  I like big bags, but not if they are truly heavy.  How heavy is your bag with the straps you added?  Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I absolutely love your chocolate verona bag.  It is so elegant and timeless.  I am new to Massaccesi bags and do not know anything about the leather or the weights of the various bags.  I like big bags, but not if they are truly heavy.  How heavy is your bag with the straps you added?  Thanks in advance for the info.



Thanks! I love it too. It feels about the same weight wise as my river vachetta midi selene zip with no crossbody strap and back pocket. I can weigh them at some point this week and let you know exactly. The verona would be a nice weight in a less substantially detailed bag than the selene midi,or anything smaller. I wouldn't say the selene midi is big per se, but it is roomy. A roomy medium bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks! I love it too. It feels about the same weight wise as my river vachetta midi selene zip with no crossbody strap and back pocket. I can weigh them at some point this week and let you know exactly. The verona would be a nice weight in a less substantially detailed bag than the selene midi,or anything smaller. I wouldn't say the selene midi is big per se, but it is roomy. A roomy medium bag.


Thank you.  I don't know what it is about your bag, the color, the leather, the style. But I keep going back and looking at it again and again.  There is just something about it that absolutely speaks to me.  If you have time to weigh it I would greatly appreciate it.  Right now I am so enamored with it, I think I would carry it if it weighed 10 lbs. empty.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 3565277
> 
> 
> Here you go



Loved your pics so much - thanks for sharing! 
I'm trying to decide if I want the midi or regular Selene. My bags have to be lightweight so that makes me think midi, but it looks more like a handbag than a tote and I need a tote more than another Handbag. Would you mind sharing how tall you are? TIA!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm 5'2 and the Selene midi definitely seems like a tote on me...


----------



## Coastal jewel

. Pic from this winter w Selene midi.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I don't know what it is about your bag, the color, the leather, the style. But I keep going back and looking at it again and again.  There is just something about it that absolutely speaks to me.  If you have time to weigh it I would greatly appreciate it.  Right now I am so enamored with it, I think I would carry it if it weighed 10 lbs. empty.



3lb/1351g
My second heaviest bag out of all, just behind the midi divina in black vachetta, and significantly more heavy than the selene midi zip in river vachetta with exterior pocket.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 3lb/1351g
> My second heaviest bag out of all, just behind the midi divina in black vachetta, and significantly more heavy than the selene midi zip in river vachetta with exterior pocket.


Thank,you so much.  I have been communicating with Collette about buying a bag and had pretty much decided that the Merinos or Tuscania leather would be the way to go for me because of the weight.  Plus I won't be adding messenger straps.  As much as I would love to have a bag like yours I know I would not carry it with that weight.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank,you so much.  I have been communicating with Collette about buying a bag and had pretty much decided that the Merinos or Tuscania leather would be the way to go for me because of the weight.  Plus I won't be adding messenger straps.  As much as I would love to have a bag like yours I know I would not carry it with that weight.



Merinos and Tuscania are both lightweight. Great choices if you want a lighter bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvAllBags said:


> Merinos and Tuscania are both lightweight. Great choices if you want a lighter bag!



Thank you.  Yes, I am totally into mushy, light weight bags.  Bags that I can cuddle.   However, I do think HopelessBagGirl's Selene midi is so classic and beautiful and I am disappointed.  But there is a dark chocolate leather in the Merinos that is lovely too.  I have some swatches coming, so maybe I can put together a bag that will be comparable.


----------



## musicmom

Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!

I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.  

Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!  





Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have: 


Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.  

I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...

Looking forward to reading your responses!


----------



## musicmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loved your pics so much - thanks for sharing!
> I'm trying to decide if I want the midi or regular Selene. My bags have to be lightweight so that makes me think midi, but it looks more like a handbag than a tote and I need a tote more than another Handbag. Would you mind sharing how tall you are? TIA!!


The great thing with the Midi Selene (I have a top zipper on mine) is that you can think of it either way.  It holds a lot, much more than you'd think, but doesn't look it.  It's my go-to bag for daily stuff, doesn't look silly with only a few things in it, yet will hold a full size legal pad, regular iPad and a load of other stuff.  I prefer its proportions to the regular Selene.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


Based on Marco's picture and picture number 3, that color seems to be more grey then blue-grey. I think the marine or red would work. I'd choose the marine.


----------



## VanBod1525

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


The red doesn't really work for me. I think that the marine would work, as long as Marco's photo is an accurate depiction of the leather colour. I don't think it will go if the leather is as blue grey as Colette's photo. I have also ordered a Granite bag and while blue gray wouldn't be the end of the world for me, I do prefer the lighter, cleaner grey so I hope that is what arrives!


----------



## musicmom

VanBod1525 said:


> The red doesn't really work for me. I think that the marine would work, as long as Marco's photo is an accurate depiction of the leather colour. I don't think it will go if the leather is as blue grey as Colette's photo. I have also ordered a Granite bag and while blue gray wouldn't be the end of the world for me, I do prefer the lighter, cleaner grey so I hope that is what arrives!


Did you order a custom lining or one of the regular colors?


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!



Fuchsia? 

What are you looking for? Contrast? Or something to compliment the gray? 

I think yellow will also be nice, but MM 's yellow is a darker one. The contrast will be quite toned down.


----------



## mleleigh

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!



I like the red! I think of bright red as a classic lady accent color, lol

Think red nails and red lipstick... I think it could work whether the gray leans bluish or more true gray and I agree that it would make it more of a 4-season bag. Just my opinion!


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


It is really hard to tell because of the lighting and the differences in the grays!  If it is the gray shown with the red, then the marine should be nice.  If that makes sense to you!  But if it were me and I was unsure I would go with the red.  We know that would work. However, I love red  Sorry if this was no help.  I guess I am just being safe because it is being custom made and is in Italy.  It isn't like you can run down to the dept. store and swap it out.  Good luck.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank,you so much.  I have been communicating with Collette about buying a bag and had pretty much decided that the Merinos or Tuscania leather would be the way to go for me because of the weight.  Plus I won't be adding messenger straps.  As much as I would love to have a bag like yours I know I would not carry it with that weight.



I am wondering if it is the Verona Choco leather you are considering??
Because if it is the Vachetta brown , I understand the higher weight! My large Africa Selene with zippered pockets and messengerstrap wieghs less than hopelessBaggirls in the brown (Vachetta?) The regular Selene zip midi in pebbled leather is 998 grammes. And the large selene Africa with all extras is 1.292 grammes. I posted recently the wieght of a regular Selene midi only with an outer pocket.. it was 6 hundred something grammed. The Verona midi with no zips , should be around 800 grammes? Good luck in finding your special bag!


----------



## bonniekir

Just to show size difference .. and wieght!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I am wondering if it is the Verona Choco leather you are considering??
> Because if it is the Vachetta brown , I understand the higher weight! My large Africa Selene with zippered pockets and messengerstrap wieghs less than hopelessBaggirls in the brown (Vachetta?) The regular Selene zip midi in pebbled leather is 998 grammes. And the large selene Africa with all extras is 1.292 grammes. I posted recently the wieght of a regular Selene midi only with an outer pocket.. it was 6 hundred something grammed. The Verona midi with no zips , should be around 800 grammes? Good luck in finding your special bag!


Wow, thanks for the specifics. Yes it was the verona choco leather that I loved.
 Right now (before even receiving the swatches) I think I am leaning toward  the Selene midi in either ruby red, dark gunmetal  HW and silver lining or the dark chocolate with gold HW and the cappachino lining. I will be adding an outside slip pocket.  Either one would be perfect. I  do not have a red nor a brown bag right now.


----------



## bonniekir

Wow, the Ruby Red sounds stunning!! The Dark Choco with the Gold hw likewise!! Hard choises.. lol!! For sure the outside pocket will lessen the weight, allthough not as much as one will expect! I also have a Selene mide with both zipper pockets as well as a zipper closure.. and honestly they are all under a kilo!! But I know the Vachettas are more heavier!!
Well, it will be interesting to find out what you choose.. both sound great!!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Fuchsia?
> 
> What are you looking for? Contrast? Or something to compliment the gray?
> 
> I think yellow will also be nice, but MM 's yellow is a darker one. The contrast will be quite toned down.


I'm definitely looking for a contrast, but not a clash.  I'm happy with either version of the grey - light or more bluish - but the lining choice really has to work both with it and against it, if you know what I mean.  

I like the Fuchsia, but I don't love it, especially with my current wardrobe.


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> It is really hard to tell because of the lighting and the differences in the grays!  If it is the gray shown with the red, then the marine should be nice.  If that makes sense to you!  But if it were me and I was unsure I would go with the red.  We know that would work. However, I love red  Sorry if this was no help.  I guess I am just being safe because it is being custom made and is in Italy.  It isn't like you can run down to the dept. store and swap it out.  Good luck.


I LOVE red too, but I also really like the Marine.  My hair suddenly went grey a couple of years ago (family crisis) and since then I've been drawn to new colors which work with the new me - and the Marine is one of those, so I'd love to have a bag highlighted with it.  BUT only if it works with the grey.  I have a feeling I am going to have to play it "safe" with that stunning red.  Color is SO personal!


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, thanks for the specifics. Yes it was the verona choco leather that I loved.
> Right now (before even receiving the swatches) I think I am leaning toward  the Selene midi in either ruby red, dark gunmetal  HW and silver lining or the dark chocolate with gold HW and the cappachino lining. I will be adding an outside slip pocket.  Either one would be perfect. I  do not have a red nor a brown bag right now.


The Ruby Red sounds fantastic, especially with the dark gunmetal!  And if I were a "browns" person I'd love the chocolate.  Either way is a very rich look!  Can't wait to see what you choose - and pictures too, of course.


----------



## Coastal jewel

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm such a chicken w linings... Either of the standard linings would be perfect ...  I know, no contrast  but the light one is very classy.   Yes.  I'm a sad monochromatic girl!


----------



## Coastal jewel

musicmom said:


> The Ruby Red sounds fantastic, especially with the dark gunmetal!  And if I were a "browns" person I'd love the chocolate.  Either way is a very rich look!  Can't wait to see what you choose - and pictures too, of course.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ruby red would be awesome w gunmetal... If you are red, go for it..But if you do brown, that would be a great choice.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> I'm definitely looking for a contrast, but not a clash.  I'm happy with either version of the grey - light or more bluish - but the lining choice really has to work both with it and against it, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I like the Fuchsia, but I don't love it, especially with my current wardrobe.



What color dominate your wardrobe? How about purple?


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


The red doesn't work for me I much prefer the marine lining. It is nice that we all have different tastes and Marco gives us all these options. I have the marine lining with an Africa lead midi Selene and I love the contrast it is stunning.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Purple?  Dark Blue?  Light Blue?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It is verona, not vachetta, I did not make a mistake about the leather nor the weight. 

In pounds



just a hair under 3lb

And here is my vachetta selene midi zip, 2lb 5Oz





Or just over a kilogram:





So my vachetta selene midi zip is 325g or ten ounces lighter than the verona selene midi zip.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3659472
> 
> 
> It is verona, not vachetta, I did not make a mistake about the leather nor the weight.
> 
> In pounds
> View attachment 3659474
> 
> 
> just a hair under 3lb
> 
> And here is my vachetta selene midi zip, 2lb 5Oz
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659475
> 
> 
> Or just over a kilogram:
> 
> View attachment 3659476
> 
> 
> 
> So my vachetta selene midi zip is 325g or ten ounces lighter than the verona selene midi zip.


Thanks for this HBG.  I thought the Verona is lighter than the pebbled, thus, lighter than the vachetta.  Sorry if you already mentioned this before, what are the differences in specs between your 2 bags?  Thanks.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The verona has zip closure and crossbody strap, and the vachetta just has the exterior back slip pocket.


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> I'm definitely looking for a contrast, but not a clash.  I'm happy with either version of the grey - light or more bluish - but the lining choice really has to work both with it and against it, if you know what I mean.
> 
> I like the Fuchsia, but I don't love it, especially with my current wardrobe.



Grey and Blue suits eachother IMO ... and I guess I must be the only one here chosing impossible combinations re lining and leather colours .. lol.. but I learn! 
Not that Grey and red will go bad together, but with me , I will be tired in my eyes lookinh into this combo. I have succeeded a couple of times. Using the red lining well.. or at least I think so !? This was with an orange leather and a bubblegum pink plus a deep brown.. my mistakes were just .. ugh!


----------



## anitalilac

musicmom said:


> Hi everyone,  I'd love for you all to weigh in on this!
> 
> I have had a crisis of color confidence with my recent bag order.  Luckily Marco has been very busy, so my bag hasn't been started yet, and my order can still be modified!  I originally ordered a Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania leather with Marine lining (and silver hardware).  In the back of my head, since placing the order, I've had a niggling feeling that maybe these colors won't look good together, either not work as a contrast or maybe even clash, depending on the lighting.  I went back to the lining colors to see what I might change it to (no pastels or neutrals for me!), and wondered about red.
> 
> Here are the two photos: Granite with Marine from Colette, and Granite with Red from Marco.  I know the light in Italy is different from that in Minnesota, but it's hard to believe that these are the same color leather!
> 
> View attachment 3658815
> View attachment 3658814
> 
> 
> Colette also sent me this photo comparing grey leathers, so you can get an idea of the color from samples or bags you have:
> View attachment 3658831
> 
> Left to right Shark Grey Pebbled, Dark Taupe Pebbled, Smoke Grey Pebbled, small swatch Granite Grey Tuscania, atop Dark Grey Merinos.
> 
> I'd be very grateful for any opinions you might have!  It's too bad that Colette doesn't send out samples of the limited leathers or linings, or this decision would be so much easier.  I'd originally thought of this as a summer bag, especially with the Marine lining - I like to sometimes leave the zippers open so as to share the joy within! - but maybe the red works just as well, or possibly better, and maybe makes it more of a 4 season bag...
> 
> Looking forward to reading your responses!


I prefer the marine


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3659472
> 
> 
> It is verona, not vachetta, I did not make a mistake about the leather nor the weight.
> 
> In pounds
> View attachment 3659474
> 
> 
> just a hair under 3lb
> 
> And here is my vachetta selene midi zip, 2lb 5Oz
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659475
> 
> 
> Or just over a kilogram:
> 
> View attachment 3659476
> 
> 
> 
> So my vachetta selene midi zip is 325g or ten ounces lighter than the verona selene midi zip.



Wow! This is interesting! I always feel like my Dark Taupe Vacchetta Aura is a tad bit heavier than my Dark blue Verona Aura. Thanks for the test. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I am totally into mushy, light weight bags.  Bags that I can cuddle.   However, I do think HopelessBagGirl's Selene midi is so classic and beautiful and I am disappointed.  But there is a dark chocolate leather in the Merinos that is lovely too.  I have some swatches coming, so maybe I can put together a bag that will be comparable.





bonniekir said:


> I am wondering if it is the Verona Choco leather you are considering??
> Because if it is the Vachetta brown , I understand the higher weight! My large Africa Selene with zippered pockets and messengerstrap wieghs less than hopelessBaggirls in the brown (Vachetta?) The regular Selene zip midi in pebbled leather is 998 grammes. And the large selene Africa with all extras is 1.292 grammes. I posted recently the wieght of a regular Selene midi only with an outer pocket.. it was 6 hundred something grammed. The Verona midi with no zips , should be around 800 grammes? Good luck in finding your special bag!



I have the Midi Selene without zips but with top zipper and messenger strap in Verona Choc leather. The bag is/feels lighter than my Midi Zip Selene in plum pebbled leather. I have to consider weight and the Choc Verona Midi Selene is my to go bag. I Never put my bags on a scale, though. However, I guess a Midi Selene in Merino or Tuscania leather is lightweighter. Good luck deciding.


----------



## bonniekir

Weight is such a strange thing! I was so sure the Verona was light leather, because it is so soft from the beginning.. the reg pebbled will soften up for sure: 3 bags, same model , 2 types if leather.
Dark brown Verona: 1308 
Medium Grey Verona: 1344
Denim peb 1306 gr all Cassandras with extra pocket

And just for fun: Grey Minerva large, 2 straps: 1382 gr

So all these almost same wieight regardless type!


----------



## bonniekir

And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!

The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.

The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..

The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!

The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!

I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..


----------



## bonniekir

Forgot this one!


----------



## Barefootgirl

My new Arianna in Deep Blue Africa should be here in a couple weeks. I am wondering about the need to protect the leather from any scuffs or marks? (I tend to be hard on my bags)....do any of you use a protector on any of these leathers? spray? cream? anything?


----------



## bonniekir

Barefootgirl said:


> My new Arianna in Deep Blue Africa should be here in a couple weeks. I am wondering about the need to protect the leather from any scuffs or marks? (I tend to be hard on my bags)....do any of you use a protector on any of these leathers? spray? cream? anything?


No, personally I hardly ever use anything else than a impregnating spray once in while during rainy or snowy weather!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769



How beautiful!! Congratulations!

That granite sure is a mystery. Is it always blueish, or only in certain lights?


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769



Look at that lime!  To die for!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769



I'm glad to know the Theia is working well for you. I have a midi one coming my way and wonder if I order the right size. 
All your bags are beautiful!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769



Is the Calista similar to amici Soulmate in terms of what it can carry?


----------



## bonniekir

T


Tankgirl said:


> Is the Calista similar to amici Soulmate in terms of what it can carry?


The midi Soulmate carries far less!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> How beautiful!! Congratulations!
> 
> That granite sure is a mystery. Is it always blueish, or only in certain lights?


It is bluish grey.. no doubt!! But oh so lovely!!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> T
> 
> The midi Soulmate carries far less!



Thank you for that insight -- and for understanding what my typo meant.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that insight -- and for understanding what my typo meant.


Lol.. you not alone!


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> The Ruby Red sounds fantastic, especially with the dark gunmetal!  And if I were a "browns" person I'd love the chocolate.  Either way is a very rich look!  Can't wait to see what you choose - and pictures too, of course.


It is so hard to make a decision. Last night I started thinking about the midnight blue with silver HW!!  I hope those swatches get here soon to help with this decision. Colette assures me when I see and feel the leathers it will help decide. BTW she is the one who recommended the merino or tuscania if I wanted very lightweight purses.


----------



## bonniekir

Oh


southernbelle43 said:


> It is so hard to make a decision. Last night I started thinking about the midnight blue with silver HW!!  I hope those swatches get here soon to help with this decision. Colette assures me when I see and feel the leathers it will help decide. BTW she is the one who recommended the merino or tuscania if I wanted very lightweight purses.


 yes.. especially Tuscania is very lightweight! !


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769


Absolutely gorgeous all of them!! And the grey is just beautiful, can't wait for mine to arrive. The brown Tuscania is also gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Oh
> 
> yes.. especially Tuscania is very lightweight! !


She also told me that the verona is lighter than the vachetta leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Another thing that I would love to have comments on is the Selene midi with and without the zippered front, pros and cons.  I do not carry much in my bags and I have two organizers, one small, one medium, that I use because I switch bags so often, usually daily.    So the front zippers for me would be strictly esthetic.   I think the zippers can add a little "bling" to the front of the purse, e.g., if I used the silver HW with the ruby red leather.  I would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I'm such a chicken w linings... Either of the standard linings would be perfect ...  I know, no contrast  but the light one is very classy.   Yes.  I'm a sad monochromatic girl!


Just wait until you get older, like me.  You will love the idea of opening up a purse and seeing a burst of color.  Now having said that the purse I am ordering will have either silver or cappuccino linings.  But I do love color, and lots of it.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> She also told me that the verona is lighter than the vachetta leather.


100%true! But if one can wear them, the vachetta is gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> And today I recieved 3 Tuscanias!! 2 Calistas and 1 Theia in the new leathers!!!
> 
> The Granite grey is very much similar to the Sorm grey Nubuck.
> 
> The Lime is a fresh summerly colour, I liked it instantly..
> 
> The Dark Brown is a deep rich brown, really lovely!
> 
> The mes strap length on the Calista is at least perfect for me.. lol!!
> 
> I have used my first Theia a lot. Really not a big bag at all, more like a large medium bag..well, cant explain this better..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3659764
> View attachment 3659765
> View attachment 3659766
> View attachment 3659767
> View attachment 3659768
> View attachment 3659769


Congrats on your new beauties! I am loving that lime! Would you say that the Calista is really big? Could you post some mod shots, please?  [emoji41]


----------



## lenie

DHL dropped off my MM bags today. Now I just need to get home to unpack.  I thought it was my first order (bluette merinos Hera and Dark Taupe Penelope Messenger), but it was actually my second order that came. Can't wait to see my Nude Pebbled Calista and River Blue Vachetta Juliette.  Pics to come this weekend!


----------



## tenKrat

New leather up on the MM blog---Aquila matte!  Looks gorgeous!  Weekend promo!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> New leather up on the MM blog---Aquila matte!  Looks gorgeous!  Weekend promo!


They are really pretty! Hmmm, I'm looking at my cognac swatch, and it's much darker then the picture on the blog. In real life it's almost the shade of the tan Aquila matte. Sooo, I'm guessing tan Aquila may be a few shades darker. I think I might like it. So many colors and leathers. I'm starting to get analysis paralysis.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Another thing that I would love to have comments on is the Selene midi with and without the zippered front, pros and cons.  I do not carry much in my bags and I have two organizers, one small, one medium, that I use because I switch bags so often, usually daily.    So the front zippers for me would be strictly esthetic.   I think the zippers can add a little "bling" to the front of the purse, e.g., if I used the silver HW with the ruby red leather.  I would love to hear your thoughts.



I order my Selene Zip Midi just for this reason. The zippers are the bling for me. I haven't used those compartments yet. I just dump everything in the main compartment. I know I could have just ordered the midi one without the zipper, but I love the look of the Zip one more. 

With the ruby red, if it were for me, I'd pick gold hardware or one of the gunmetals. The light gunmetal look gray and the dark gunmetal look black. Red is quite a strong color IMHO, and I'd prefer it with all-out gold or tone-down gunmetal. But that's my taste. [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> New leather up on the MM blog---Aquila matte!  Looks gorgeous!  Weekend promo!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> DHL dropped off my MM bags today. Now I just need to get home to unpack.  I thought it was my first order (bluette merinos Hera and Dark Taupe Penelope Messenger), but it was actually my second order that came. Can't wait to see my Nude Pebbled Calista and River Blue Vachetta Juliette.  Pics to come this weekend!



You got the Juliet! Please post pic! I love the look of this bag, but it look so big on the website. [emoji21]


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> You got the Juliet! Please post pic! I love the look of this bag, but it look so big on the website. [emoji21]



Based on the actual measurements, I have a feeling it won't look so big in real life!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The Aquila matte looks just gorgeous in texture. Hope they're not limited!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Based on the actual measurements, I have a feeling it won't look so big in real life!



I know! But look at the model! I don't know what sizes they're, but it look like a suitcase on them! My dimensional concept is seriously damaged. [emoji29]


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> I know! But look at the model! I don't know what sizes they're, but it look like a suitcase on them! My dimensional concept is seriously damaged. [emoji29]



It does look like a suitcase on the blog, lol. I think it's most similar in size to Angelica - just a bit smaller. 

*Juliet*
Base width: cm. 34,5 ( 13.6“ )
Height: cm. 22,5 ( 8.85” )
Base to top depth: cm. 16 - 14 ( 6.3” - 5.5" ) 
Handle drop: cm. 11 ( 4.3”)

*Angelica*
Base to top width: cm. 29 - 35 (11.4" - 13.8") 
Height: cm. 24 (9.45")
Depth: cm. 13 (5.1")
Handle drop: cm. 11,5 (4.5")


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I order my Selene Zip Midi just for this reason. The zippers are the bling for me. I haven't used those compartments yet. I just dump everything in the main compartment. I know I could have just ordered the midi one without the zipper, but I love the look of the Zip one more.
> 
> With the ruby red, if it were for me, I'd pick gold hardware or one of the gunmetals. The light gunmetal look gray and the dark gunmetal look black. Red is quite a strong color IMHO, and I'd prefer it with all-out gold or tone-down gunmetal. But that's my taste. [emoji4]


 Thank you.  I posted that wrong,  if I get the red I would put the dark gunmetal with it.  I meant to say that a midnight blue with zippers would look great with the silver HW.


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Another thing that I would love to have comments on is the Selene midi with and without the zippered front, pros and cons.  I do not carry much in my bags and I have two organizers, one small, one medium, that I use because I switch bags so often, usually daily.    So the front zippers for me would be strictly esthetic.   I think the zippers can add a little "bling" to the front of the purse, e.g., if I used the silver HW with the ruby red leather.  I would love to hear your thoughts.


I don't really "use" the pockets: one holds a couple of plastic bags for emergencies of one sort or another, and the other holds the messenger strap when not in use.  I've also stuffed a mini umbrella inside.  But I don't really think about putting stuff in there, just in the body.  For me those zippers subtly add "edge" to a beautifully built bag!  AND don't forget they are only on one side of the bag, so you can decide whether they are on dispay or not.  Silver with ruby will be breathtaking!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ditto on the Zips.  I actually forget they are there..  Occasionally will throw. Sunglass case in,  but they look so cool.


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> You got the Juliet! Please post pic! I love the look of this bag, but it look so big on the website. [emoji21]



Just got home and unwrapped my goodies. I am in love!! The Calista is not as big as I thought and I really like the nude pebbled.
The Juliette is very sophisticated. Because it is in the vachetta leather and stuffed, it looks a little more structured and big. I'm sure that when I take the stuffing out and put my things in it, it will look great. The river blue is so pretty! I'll get pics tomorrow.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I posted that wrong,  if I get the red I would put the dark gunmetal with it.  I meant to say that a midnight blue with zippers would look great with the silver HW.



Sorry I got it wrong. [emoji4] I agree that midnight blue with silver would be fabulous! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I posted that wrong,  if I get the red I would put the dark gunmetal with it.  I meant to say that a midnight blue with zippers would look great with the silver HW.



Sorry I got it wrong. [emoji4] I agree that midnight blue with silver would be fabulous! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Just got home and unwrapped my goodies. I am in love!! The Calista is not as big as I thought and I really like the nude pebbled.
> The Juliette is very sophisticated. Because it is in the vachetta leather and stuffed, it looks a little more structured and big. I'm sure that when I take the stuffing out and put my things in it, it will look great. The river blue is so pretty! I'll get pics tomorrow.



Ooh.... that sounds delicious! I can't wait! [emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

Anybody with Zhoe Legend, are you guys still loving it? Can you share pics? I'm torn between the Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos or Theia in similar leather...


----------



## bonniekir

Sorry for not responding! Spent some hrs at the emergency.. false alarm! All's ok !! At least for now.. smacked with painkillers and feeling good.. haha! Oh godh love the Deneim , want a real Black and Tobacco looks enough different.. so gosh what to do?? 
And def yes, Calista is not that huge.. once it relaxes it'll be like a long thin bag, when empty..


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Another thing that I would love to have comments on is the Selene midi with and without the zippered front, pros and cons.  I do not carry much in my bags and I have two organizers, one small, one medium, that I use because I switch bags so often, usually daily.    So the front zippers for me would be strictly esthetic.   I think the zippers can add a little "bling" to the front of the purse, e.g., if I used the silver HW with the ruby red leather.  I would love to hear your thoughts.


If you are ok with a slightly extra wieght the zippers will add to the bling effect!! I personally have different types of Selenes depending on my errands. 1) Selene midi only with messenger, no handles, zippered pockets and a zippered closure when, I go for a town trip . My hands are free, can enjoy window shopping , not  thinking about stuff falling out of my bag, and keys etc safe in side pockets. 2) Selene with mes strap/ w handles and slip pocket is good, when I have a purpose.. like going to supermarket/ visting the docs . I might need to take off my coat , so great with the handles, might need fast access to papers, so no need to fiddle with a zipper closure etc.
So it depends on the main need of your bag! ... and if you have no main reason .. I would personally love the 'bling' effect !


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> Ooh.... that sounds delicious! I can't wait! [emoji4]



I think the Juliette is about the same size as a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. I put my things in tonight so it is ready for pics in the morning.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I think the Juliette is about the same size as a Louis Vuitton Speedy 30. I put my things in tonight so it is ready for pics in the morning.


Lenie! Missed you recieved the Juliette!! First one to be shown .. looking forward to see this one!


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> Anybody with Zhoe Legend, are you guys still loving it? Can you share pics? I'm torn between the Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos or Theia in similar leather...



Yes I'm still loving my Zhoe Legend! But I'm not really a shoulder bag girl that's why it's rarely used. Otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it a lot. I'm just crazy about how smooth and solid it's flap is. Here are some old photos I dug up. Mine is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco's usual leathers. I was looking for a cream bag and after much going back and forth on available leathers, he offered me this. I think I got this in 2015. This is with the all leather strap option as opposed to chain-leather combo. And by the way, even if it gets water drops, the marks disappear when they dry. My only issue with it is the creasing of the backing at the side as pictured below.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Bonnie, your new bags are beautiful! Love the lime.

My Athene Tuscania Midi Selene apparently arrived. Will take pics this weekend. Have been traveling for work this week and haven't seen it yet. 

New leathers! Off to check them out!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Bonnie, your new bags are beautiful! Love the lime.
> 
> My Athene Tuscania Midi Selene apparently arrived. Will take pics this weekend. Have been traveling for work this week and haven't seen it yet.
> 
> New leathers! Off to check them out!



Thank you!

What is the Athene Tuscania? Obviously I forgot this colour


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> It does look like a suitcase on the blog, lol. I think it's most similar in size to Angelica - just a bit smaller.
> 
> *Juliet*
> Base width: cm. 34,5 ( 13.6“ )
> Height: cm. 22,5 ( 8.85” )
> Base to top depth: cm. 16 - 14 ( 6.3” - 5.5" )
> Handle drop: cm. 11 ( 4.3”)
> 
> *Angelica*
> Base to top width: cm. 29 - 35 (11.4" - 13.8")
> Height: cm. 24 (9.45")
> Depth: cm. 13 (5.1")
> Handle drop: cm. 11,5 (4.5")



Come to think about it, you're right. I have an Angelica coming. I should see how it look. [emoji848] 

But please... I'm sure your photo will be great help! [emoji4]


----------



## clu0984

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Loved your pics so much - thanks for sharing!
> I'm trying to decide if I want the midi or regular Selene. My bags have to be lightweight so that makes me think midi, but it looks more like a handbag than a tote and I need a tote more than another Handbag. Would you mind sharing how tall you are? TIA!!



Sorry, just saw this.  I'm 5'7


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> If you are ok with a slightly extra wieght the zippers will add to the bling effect!! I personally have different types of Selenes depending on my errands. 1) Selene midi only with messenger, no handles, zippered pockets and a zippered closure when, I go for a town trip . My hands are free, can enjoy window shopping , not  thinking about stuff falling out of my bag, and keys etc safe in side pockets. 2) Selene with mes strap/ w handles and slip pocket is good, when I have a purpose.. like going to supermarket/ visting the docs . I might need to take off my coat , so great with the handles, might need fast access to papers, so no need to fiddle with a zipper closure etc.
> So it depends on the main need of your bag! ... and if you have no main reason .. I would personally love the 'bling' effect !


What helpful information.  Thank you for taking the time to post this!  I had not even considered the purpose.


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> I don't really "use" the pockets: one holds a couple of plastic bags for emergencies of one sort or another, and the other holds the messenger strap when not in use.  I've also stuffed a mini umbrella inside.  But I don't really think about putting stuff in there, just in the body.  For me those zippers subtly add "edge" to a beautifully built bag!  AND don't forget they are only on one side of the bag, so you can decide whether they are on dispay or not.  Silver with ruby will be breathtaking!


Thank you for your input.  All of these postings are really helping with my decision.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just saying, our Bonnie has a great collection!!!


----------



## lenie

Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.







Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Modeling shots of Juliette soon?


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200


Ooo, thank you lenie!  I love the River Blue Juliette, and the Blue Africa Angelica.  

The Juliette is on my list, just my style [emoji5]


----------



## tenKrat

@bonniekir, lovely new bags you have!  Love your dark brown Theia with the dark gunmetal HW. Cool bag.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Another thing that I would love to have comments on is the Selene midi with and without the zippered front, pros and cons.  I do not carry much in my bags and I have two organizers, one small, one medium, that I use because I switch bags so often, usually daily.    So the front zippers for me would be strictly esthetic.   I think the zippers can add a little "bling" to the front of the purse, e.g., if I used the silver HW with the ruby red leather.  I would love to hear your thoughts.


The front zips on a Selene Midi look great. Red leather and silver hw would be fabulous.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Anybody with Zhoe Legend, are you guys still loving it? Can you share pics? I'm torn between the Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos or Theia in similar leather...


I love mine in rust vachetta. No recent pics, but there are some on the reference thread.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Sorry for not responding! Spent some hrs at the emergency.. false alarm! All's ok !! At least for now.. smacked with painkillers and feeling good.. haha! Oh godh love the Deneim , want a real Black and Tobacco looks enough different.. so gosh what to do??
> And def yes, Calista is not that huge.. once it relaxes it'll be like a long thin bag, when empty..


Take care, Bonnie!


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, I love your new bags, especially the nude pebbled leather. Can't wait to see the color in real life at our next get-together!

The Juliet looks really good in vachetta.


----------



## thedseer

Love the Juliet! I'm tempted by the new leather but I also promised myself that I would stop buying neutral bags for a while and add some color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, thank you so much for all of your input on this handbag decision.  I finally made up my mind and just now ordered it.  
After seeing a lovely Chanel handbag on the internet (quite by accident, I was not shopping for one) which was red with silver hardware, I ordered  the Ruby Red Selene midi zip with silver hardware and a silver lining.  Now the wait!  How long is it from order to getting the bag in your experience?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sounds lovely!  Delivery time depends in part on where you live.  2 to 3 weeks to US?  Also depends on how many are being made too.  The wait is fun   Well no it's not but you will be all jazzed when you get your shipping notice!


----------



## msd_bags

@lenie the Juliet in River is just so pretty!! Love your new bags!


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for all of your input on this handbag decision.  I finally made up my mind and just now ordered it.
> After seeing a lovely Chanel handbag on the internet (quite by accident, I was not shopping for one) which was red with silver hardware, I ordered  the Ruby Red Selene midi zip with silver hardware and a silver lining.  Now the wait!  How long is it from order to getting the bag in your experience?


Congratulations!!!  It's always TOO LONG, but right now expect about 3 weeks as they are backed up a bit.


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> Congratulations!!!  It's always TOO LONG, but right now expect about 3 weeks as they are backed up a bit.


I feel like a kid at Christmas waiting for Santa Claus!


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> Yes I'm still loving my Zhoe Legend! But I'm not really a shoulder bag girl that's why it's rarely used. Otherwise I'm sure I'd wear it a lot. I'm just crazy about how smooth and solid it's flap is. Here are some old photos I dug up. Mine is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco's usual leathers. I was looking for a cream bag and after much going back and forth on available leathers, he offered me this. I think I got this in 2015. This is with the all leather strap option as opposed to chain-leather combo. And by the way, even if it gets water drops, the marks disappear when they dry. My only issue with it is the creasing of the backing at the side as pictured below.
> View attachment 3660765
> 
> View attachment 3660766
> 
> View attachment 3660767
> 
> View attachment 3660769



Thanks for sharing. Its lovely and I am still wanting it. I wonder where does th crease comes from. And I might add a shorter strap to wear higher up near my underarms.



vink said:


> Come to think about it, you're right. I have an Angelica coming. I should see how it look. [emoji848]
> 
> But please... I'm sure your photo will be great help! [emoji4]



Ooh! What leather? Its on my radar too, the Angelica. 



lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Beautiful bags! Can you share more photos of the Rue Angelica? I'm excited to hear what you think of both, the Juliette and Rue Angelica after using it for a while.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> I love mine in rust vachetta. No recent pics, but there are some on the reference thread.


Thanks! I wouldn't mind more pics though.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Wow! These are dreamy! I like the color you pick for Calista and I'm curious even more about the Juliet. Could you please show what fits inside? I still think it look big, but I still think it look beautiful. I really wish Marco make this in a midi version. [emoji17] 




anitalilac said:


> Ooh! What leather? Its on my radar too, the Angelica.
> .



Pebble. [emoji4] It's going to be my first pebble. I'm excited!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Absolutely a refined and elegant bag / model in the Juliette!! The leather looks so chewy and eatable.. lol! I like it!!
Your Calista reminds me of my own in Cameo Athene.. a clean, summery look!
You got yourself two very different , but classic bags! Congratulations
(My edit: spelling!)


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Love the Juliet! I'm tempted by the new leather but I also promised myself that I would stop buying neutral bags for a while and add some color.


Me too.. but so hard to resist, when I read the description of the leather.. lol


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Me too.. but so hard to resist, when I read the description of the leather.. lol



Me, too! I prefer colorful bags, actually. But upon hearing that this is going to be as wonderful, my imagination runs wild. [emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for all of your input on this handbag decision.  I finally made up my mind and just now ordered it.
> After seeing a lovely Chanel handbag on the internet (quite by accident, I was not shopping for one) which was red with silver hardware, I ordered  the Ruby Red Selene midi zip with silver hardware and a silver lining.  Now the wait!  How long is it from order to getting the bag in your experience?


What leather ? Your bag sounds beautiful.


----------



## dcooney4

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200


Oh my goodness I like them all. I am trying so hard to be good for a while till I have a bit more room in my closet, but seeing these lovelies makes it hard.


----------



## thedseer

Did anyone take advantage of the weekend promo?


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> What leather ? Your bag sounds beautiful.


Merinos. After getting the swatches I like the feel and thickness. It is so light.


----------



## lenie

thedseer said:


> Did anyone take advantage of the weekend promo?



I ordered a Calista in Tobacco.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> I ordered a Calista in Tobacco.


Good choice! I think tobacco is my favorite.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't mind more pics though.


I'm in transition, so I won't be able to take any new pics as my Zhoe Legend will not be in my possession for a few months.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> Did anyone take advantage of the weekend promo?



I love the feeling of the leather, but the color isn't what I like. I'm not big on neutral so... [emoji20] It's a very hard decision for me.


----------



## thedseer

vink said:


> I love the feeling of the leather, but the color isn't what I like. I'm not big on neutral so... [emoji20] It's a very hard decision for me.


Maybe they'll add other colors later like they did for the tuscania.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> Maybe they'll add other colors later like they did for the tuscania.



I really hope so.


----------



## musicmom

thedseer said:


> Did anyone take advantage of the weekend promo?


I make myself promise not to buy a new bag before the last one I ordered is delivered!  And I'm still waiting for the bag I ordered in the last sale... another couple of weeks should do it!  I love the blue color, but I'm not sure I want so much distressing.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I ordered a Calista in Tobacco.


I hung in there as long as I could on my ban for Lent. I asked Colette if the Aquila matte leathers are limited. She replied that she doesn't know yet and will ask Marco to find out when he gets a chance. Since future availability is uncertain, I went ahead and placed an order. But, I won't take delivery until July.

I ordered the same bag, @lenie!



thedseer said:


> Maybe they'll add other colors later like they did for the tuscania.


I wouldn't be too bummed, @vink. I hope other colors will be introduced in Aquila matte, too. Marco might be able to source more as he did for the Tuscania leather. Fingers crossed. If not, then we will just have to wait for the next batch of new leathers and colors.


----------



## Odebdo

Yea....I caved as well....the jean blue got me....how many blue bags does one need?!? The answer is to be determined because I have a lot! And one more is on it's way....Calista in the jean blue aquila matte.....


----------



## bonniekir

Wow. A lot of us had similar thoughts. I also asked about dif colours, because the leather description seems to be one of the kind! But due to circumstances, I could not decide a model... so 3 Calista...Denim. Black and Tobacco!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I hung in there as long as I could on my ban for Lent. I asked Colette if the Aquila matte leathers are limited. She replied that she doesn't know yet and will ask Marco to find out when he gets a chance. Since future availability is uncertain, I went ahead and placed an order. But, I won't take delivery until July.
> 
> I ordered the same bag, @lenie!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be too bummed, @vink. I hope other colors will be introduced in Aquila matte, too. Marco might be able to source more as he did for the Tuscania leather. Fingers crossed. If not, then we will just have to wait for the next batch of new leathers and colors.



I hope so. I really like the description of the leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Wow. A lot of us had similar thoughts. I also asked about dif colours, because the leather description seems to be one of the kind! But due to circumstances, I could not decide a model... so 3 Calista...Denim. Black and Tobacco!



Calista is your bag!!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Yea....I caved as well....the jean blue got me....how many blue bags does one need?!? The answer is to be determined because I have a lot! And one more is on it's way....Calista in the jean blue aquila matte.....


Oh, I have bugged poor Marco for a denim blue, so I think he might have killed me at some point!! Lol!!! What lining did you request? I have lots in the dark grey. So I am considering purple or dark blue.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Calista is your bag!!


Hahaha.. I love it is 'simple and yet so different AND roomy!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

So...I am needing some mod shots of calista.  ladies???


----------



## vink

I have one Calista coming from the 20% promo. I already love it from seeing it on Colette 's blog and from here. Keep reading about the raving feedback here makes me wish I could be home now. You girls are Huge enablers and all the fabulous leathers aren't no help. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Hahaha.. I love it is 'simple and yet so different AND roomy!!



Do things get lost inside Calista?  Would an organizer fit inside?  But perhaps that would make Calista bulge -- which would negate her sleek, slouchy design.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> So...I am needing some mod shots of calista.  ladies???



Yes you do!!! My Dil is coming over with the kids to stay some days, and I will take pics! But a few reminders woukd be great! Normally I can remember this, but my stupid meds makes everything slip my mind!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Do things get lost inside Calista?  Would an organizer fit inside?  But perhaps that would make Calista bulge -- which would negate her sleek, slouchy design.


I will use pouches when I get my Calista.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> Yea....I caved as well....the jean blue got me....how many blue bags does one need?!? The answer is to be determined because I have a lot! And one more is on it's way....*Calista in the jean blue aquila matte*.....


Lol!  I'll have to enjoy pics of your bag instead of getting one myself. I did think up this bag, too!


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> So...I am needing some mod shots of calista.  ladies???



I posted several.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I posted several.



Is it easy to locate things inside Calista?


----------



## Odebdo

bonniekir said:


> Oh, I have bugged poor Marco for a denim blue, so I think he might have killed me at some point!! Lol!!! What lining did you request? I have lots in the dark grey. So I am considering purple or dark blue.



I am sticking with the dark grey....a pop of color would have been nice but my bank account didn't want the extra charge...so standard and silver hardware.


----------



## Odebdo

Tankgirl said:


> Do things get lost inside Calista?  Would an organizer fit inside?  But perhaps that would make Calista bulge -- which would negate her sleek, slouchy design.



I use pouches....I carry a midi-Penelope, Flora as my wallet, and a couple little penelope. I hang my key on the hook built in so easily found, and use the pockets. Works easily for me.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I use pouches....I carry a midi-Penelope, Flora as my wallet, and a couple little penelope. I hang my key on the hook built in so easily found, and use the pockets. Works easily for me.



Thank you for that.  As I said to Colette, I am now leaning toward a Soulmate (based on what I carry).  I am thinking of getting it in Denim Blue Pebbled, with silver lining and side zip pockets.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200


Thank you for the comparison pics. They help so much! I looove the Calista, but wonder how big she will feel/look on my petite frame.

Congrats on your new beauties! [emoji253]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Odebdo said:


> I posted several.



Thanks... Will scroll back!


----------



## VanBod1525

Got my shipping notice. My bags arrive tomorrow!


----------



## LuvAllBags

bonniekir said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What is the Athene Tuscania? Obviously I forgot this colour



Sorry - meant avio athene


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Love your bags, lenie! The nude pebbled is so pretty!


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Got my shipping notice. My bags arrive tomorrow!



Remind me...what is arriving tomorrow?


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Thanks... Will scroll back!



Also in the reference thread. Mine is regular model...do not believe we have had a modeling shot of a Messenger one...hopefully Bonnie's DIL can help us out!


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that.  As I said to Colette, I am now leaning toward a Soulmate (based on what I carry).  I am thinking of getting it in Denim Blue Pebbled, with silver lining and side zip pockets.



I just ordered that Full Soulmate (as if I really need another one, but everyone on Massaccesi BST has helped me to realize that it's okay to part with some MM bags to make way for the new ones).  So I will be finding a new home for one of my Soulmates.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I really love the Aquila Matte leathers but didn't take advantage of the promo as I'm good with my bags at the moment. I like several of the colors, and I'm also loving Lenie's nude pebbled bag!


----------



## BlueCherry

Does anyone remember the lovely Valentina? I was clearing out my crazy bag folder in my email account and I had some wonderful chats with her about anything and everything. She promised to make an Italian-Irish stew if I came to visit, think @bonniekir and @VanBod1525 were going too...

Would love to know how she's getting on with her studies? She simply disappeared


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Remind me...what is arriving tomorrow?


Odebbie, I have 3 bags coming: Calista in Granite Grey with longer messenger strap and external pocket, Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with longer messenger strap and external pocket and Avio Athene Theia with external pocket. 

I have had a massive purge (for me) of older bags to make space for and fund these. It has been hard to let some of them go but I simply can't keep adding to the collection. I may even do another cut and add to the bags I still have listed for sale.


----------



## Dmarie2020

ajamy said:


> thank you everyone for your kind comments on my grey Aura, I have been using it this weekend and am so pleased with it.  Though the leather is very supple already, the bag still holds its shape.  Size and strap length are perfect for me (I'm only 5'1").   Love the texture on this leather.   Did anyone order anything in the mud colour?  that's the only one of the Verona colours we haven't seen made up yet.





ajamy said:


> thank you everyone for your kind comments on my grey Aura, I have been using it this weekend and am so pleased with it.  Though the leather is very supple already, the bag still holds its shape.  Size and strap length are perfect for me (I'm only 5'1").   Love the texture on this leather.   Did anyone order anything in the mud colour?  that's the only one of the Verona colours we haven't seen made up yet.


Ajamy, I'm just about to order an Aura.  We are the same height, did you order a shorter strap or just go with the standard one?  Thanks so much!


----------



## Tankgirl

BigCherry said:


> Does anyone remember the lovely Valentina? I was clearing out my crazy bag folder in my email account and I had some wonderful chats with her about anything and everything. She promised to make an Italian-Irish stew if I came to visit, think @bonniekir and @VanBod1525 were going too...
> 
> Would love to know how she's getting on with her studies? She simply disappeared



Valentina was lovely, an absolute pleasure to deal with.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Odebbie, I have 3 bags coming: Calista in Granite Grey with longer messenger strap and external pocket, Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with longer messenger strap and external pocket and Avio Athene Theia with external pocket.
> 
> I have had a massive purge (for me) of older bags to make space for and fund these. It has been hard to let some of them go but I simply can't keep adding to the collection. I may even do another cut and add to the bags I still have listed for sale.



Please post pics! I'd love to see them, especially the outside pocket of the Theia. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

BigCherry said:


> Does anyone remember the lovely Valentina? I was clearing out my crazy bag folder in my email account and I had some wonderful chats with her about anything and everything. She promised to make an Italian-Irish stew if I came to visit, think @bonniekir and @VanBod1525 were going too...
> 
> Would love to know how she's getting on with her studies? She simply disappeared


I remember Valentina. She was so friendly and pleasant. I'll have to ask Marco how she is.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Thank you for the comparison pics. They help so much! I looove the Calista, but wonder how big she will feel/look on my petite frame.
> 
> Congrats on your new beauties! [emoji253]



I'm 5'2.5" and it doesn't look out of proportion. The bag slouches when you have your things in them so it kind of hugs your body.


----------



## lenie

BigCherry said:


> Does anyone remember the lovely Valentina? I was clearing out my crazy bag folder in my email account and I had some wonderful chats with her about anything and everything. She promised to make an Italian-Irish stew if I came to visit, think @bonniekir and @VanBod1525 were going too...
> 
> Would love to know how she's getting on with her studies? She simply disappeared



Valentina was so sweet. You could tell how genuine she was. English isn't her first language but she managed to effectively convey her thoughts.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I'm 5'2.5" and it doesn't look out of proportion. The bag slouches when you have your things in them so it kind of hugs your body.


Thanks for the info. I would love to see mod shots if possible. [emoji41]


----------



## VanBod1525

My box of new bags just arrived and it is total love and makes the purging all worth it. 

First up - Theia in Avio Athene with silver hardware, standard grey lining and an extra slip pocket on the back. This bag is super light. I love the shoulder carry (doesn't catch under my arm) but I will wear this most often messenger. The leather is a beautiful blue/grey, more blue than grey and will soften beautifully once I start loading the bag up with goodies to carry. I can't wait to see how this bag changes as it gets some wear. Forgive the very casual clothes - I am spring cleaning!


----------



## VanBod1525

Comparison of Avio Athene to Granite Grey Tuscania. Avio is on top


----------



## VanBod1525

Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with light gold hardware, standard grey lining and messenger strap. This is a gorgeous colour and I'm so glad I opted for it. The distressing is just the right amount for me. This bag is so light and the leather will squige beautifully once it breaks in which doesn't take long. Photos are taken with the bag on its shortest strap setting - I will probably get 2 more holes punched as I would like it to sometimes ride a tad higher but otherwise love, love, love.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> My box of new bags just arrived and it is total love and makes the purging all worth it.
> 
> First up - Theia in Avio Athene with silver hardware, standard grey lining and an extra slip pocket on the back. This bag is super light. I love the shoulder carry (doesn't catch under my arm) but I will wear this most often messenger. The leather is a beautiful blue/grey, more blue than grey and will soften beautifully once I start loading the bag up with goodies to carry. I can't wait to see how this bag changes as it gets some wear. Forgive the very casual clothes - I am spring cleaning!



Wow! I like it on you! Is this the regular size? You look good!


----------



## VanBod1525

Granite Grey Calista, silver hardware, standard grey lining, external pocket. This is a gorgeous grey and a bit of a chameleon. There is some blue in it but it is definitely a grey bag. Distressing in the leather is lovely, not too much. Super light. As with the Whiskey, I will get some extra holes punched but otherwise really happy with my purchase.


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> Wow! I like it on you! Is this the regular size? You look good!


Thanks Vink! Yes, this is the normal size Theia. It is a medium sized bag and will appear more so once the leather collapses a bit which I can see this Athene doing pretty quickly.


----------



## pbnjam

VanBod1525 said:


> My box of new bags just arrived and it is total love and makes the purging all worth it.
> 
> First up - Theia in Avio Athene with silver hardware, standard grey lining and an extra slip pocket on the back. This bag is super light. I love the shoulder carry (doesn't catch under my arm) but I will wear this most often messenger. The leather is a beautiful blue/grey, more blue than grey and will soften beautifully once I start loading the bag up with goodies to carry. I can't wait to see how this bag changes as it gets some wear. Forgive the very casual clothes - I am spring cleaning!



I love the look of Theia on you! It looks great as a messenger. Love how both Calista and Theia lay flat on you. Beautiful leathers! Congrats!

I'm getting my midi Theia on Wednesday! Very excited.


----------



## VanBod1525

pbnjam said:


> I love the look of Theia on you! It looks great as a messenger. Love how both Calista and Theia lay flat on you. Beautiful leathers! Congrats!
> 
> I'm getting my midi Theia on Wednesday! Very excited.


Thanks pbnjam! I took her for a spin when I rushed out to do groceries. The bag moulds itself to the body so easily and works beautifully as a messenger. I loved the BE Covet Me and this bag is similar except lighter as it does not have the flap.


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with light gold hardware, standard grey lining and messenger strap. This is a gorgeous colour and I'm so glad I opted for it. The distressing is just the right amount for me. This bag is so light and the leather will squige beautifully once it breaks in which doesn't take long. Photos are taken with the bag on its shortest strap setting - I will probably get 2 more holes punched as I would like it to sometimes ride a tad higher but otherwise love, love, love.


Calista looks great on you *VanBod*!  I thought the bag looked way too HUUUGE but having second thoughts.....  Can you post some mods shots with the bad containing items?


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Thanks Vink! Yes, this is the normal size Theia. It is a medium sized bag and will appear more so once the leather collapses a bit which I can see this Athene doing pretty quickly.



Wow! Sounds great! This is really tempting. I actually ordered a midi one, but wonder if I overestimate the size. [emoji848] Yours sounds great! Thank you so much!


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> I love the look of Theia on you! It looks great as a messenger. Love how both Calista and Theia lay flat on you. Beautiful leathers! Congrats!
> 
> I'm getting my midi Theia on Wednesday! Very excited.



Yay! Please post pix! I'm getting mine at the end of the month! The curiosity is killing me! [emoji38]


----------



## VanBod1525

Sure, let me go pop a few things into one of them and take a shot



Sickgrl13 said:


> Calista looks great on you *VanBod*!  I thought the bag looked way too HUUUGE but having second thoughts.....  Can you post some mods shots with the bad containing items?


----------



## VanBod1525

So here is Calista with a few things inside. I have a Massaccesi medium organiser with a BE zip around wallet, sunglasses in case, small notebook, mobile phone. The bag still has a slim profile. I could probably get a sweater and a pair of flats in there on top of my goodies and it wouldn't make a difference to how the bag hangs.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with light gold hardware, standard grey lining and messenger strap. This is a gorgeous colour and I'm so glad I opted for it. The distressing is just the right amount for me. This bag is so light and the leather will squige beautifully once it breaks in which doesn't take long. Photos are taken with the bag on its shortest strap setting - I will probably get 2 more holes punched as I would like it to sometimes ride a tad higher but otherwise love, love, love.


The Whiskey is gorgeous. I am happy you also opted for this colour and specially the leather!! I am extremely happy with my Tuscania leathers, and also the Merionos,but I use then differently!! Congrats with all your new beauties!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> So here is Calista with a few things inside. I have a Massaccesi medium organiser with a BE zip around wallet, sunglasses in case, small notebook, mobile phone. The bag still has a slim profile. I could probably get a sweater and a pair of flats in there on top of my goodies and it wouldn't make a difference to how the bag hangs.



Thank you *VanBod*!   I am happy to see it is not bulky......I may have to indulge in a Calista in Violet once I get the Aura I ordered.


----------



## musicmom

VanBod1525 said:


> Granite Grey Calista, silver hardware, standard grey lining, external pocket. This is a gorgeous grey and a bit of a chameleon. There is some blue in it but it is definitely a grey bag. Distressing in the leather is lovely, not too much. Super light. As with the Whiskey, I will get some extra holes punched but otherwise really happy with my purchase.


Wow!  This is absolutely fabulous!  And thanks for the comparison shot with the Avio Athene - really helpful.  This photo makes me more impatient than ever for my latest order to be ready!  The perfect grey as the weather warms up...


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200


The nude Pebbled is stunning!  A bold neutral!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Comparison of Avio Athene to Granite Grey Tuscania. Avio is on top


The pic on my screen make them look a lot alike. What is your opinion? Avio Athene is on my list as well !


----------



## bonniekir

Here two shots of the lemon/ lime Tuscania on the longest strap adjustment the Calista has on my bags. My DIL is 1.77 cm tall, and I just put a pillow in it for a little filling! One pic crissbody and one over the shoulder





The bags should def have had a shorter strap length on her,this was just to show how nice and long the actual length of the straps are.


----------



## bonniekir

I will wear thia bag every day all Easter to my appointments, because it is so obviousto me it will relax and morph into a very comfortable soft bag in a short time as the Theia cobblestone did! And to be honest I am looking forward seeing this!


----------



## Odebdo

Well...now you all have me thinking I need a Calista in the Messenger style!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with light gold hardware, standard grey lining and messenger strap. This is a gorgeous colour and I'm so glad I opted for it. The distressing is just the right amount for me. This bag is so light and the leather will squige beautifully once it breaks in which doesn't take long. Photos are taken with the bag on its shortest strap setting - I will probably get 2 more holes punched as I would like it to sometimes ride a tad higher but otherwise love, love, love.





VanBod1525 said:


> Granite Grey Calista, silver hardware, standard grey lining, external pocket. This is a gorgeous grey and a bit of a chameleon. There is some blue in it but it is definitely a grey bag. Distressing in the leather is lovely, not too much. Super light. As with the Whiskey, I will get some extra holes punched but otherwise really happy with my purchase.



Loving your new bags!!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> The pic on my screen make them look a lot alike. What is your opinion? Avio Athene is on my list as well !


Bon, they are definitely different in colour so I don't feel like I bought two bags that are too similar. I will try get another shot tomorrow. Granite grey is lighter than the Avio for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I have a question. I am still relatively new on this forum and ran across an old thread in which a moderator told a member that she could not post the same thing in two separate places.  Does this mean when I get my Massaccesi ruby red selene midi and post it here that I cannot also put a picture of it on the thread asking for people to show their red bags?


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I have a question. I am still relatively new on this forum and ran across an old thread in which a moderator told a member that she could not post the same thing in two separate places.  Does this mean when I get my Massaccesi ruby red selene midi and post it here that I cannot also put a picture of it on the thread asking for people to show their red bags?



Yes we are only allowed to have rwo threads! One with all together like this one plus one to show our lovelies with no comments!
Perhaps it is time for our own forum'n


----------



## leechiyong

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I have a question. I am still relatively new on this forum and ran across an old thread in which a moderator told a member that she could not post the same thing in two separate places.  Does this mean when I get my Massaccesi ruby red selene midi and post it here that I cannot also put a picture of it on the thread asking for people to show their red bags?


You may post it in multiple places.  I'll post in the designer sub-forum and the what handbag are you carrying today thread.  The limitation I believe was on starting new threads.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Anybody with Zhoe Legend, are you guys still loving it? Can you share pics? I'm torn between the Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos or Theia in similar leather...


I have 2 Zhoe Legends and absolutely love them both. The one was from the sample sale that I tried desperately to get but another tpf lady was faster than me. She got it and decided it was not for her so I got it from her. It is the Zhoe Legend in Aqua Nappa. I love the size love the color and it has been a great bag for me. I also got a Zhoe Legend from Tenkrat in a Celeste nappa. They are both gorgeous I have 2 regular Zhoe bags one in orange nappa and one in Africa blue leather. I really like the style a lot. It is easy to carry and is a great size both the Legend and the regular Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Lenie your Juliette in River Blue vachetta is really lovely what a stylish and really elegant bag. You are right it is timeless. Amazing enjoy. 
The Calista is such a great looking bag really love the nude pebbled leather. It is such a great simple smooshy design. You got 2 really great bags.


----------



## djfmn

BigCherry said:


> Does anyone remember the lovely Valentina? I was clearing out my crazy bag folder in my email account and I had some wonderful chats with her about anything and everything. She promised to make an Italian-Irish stew if I came to visit, think @bonniekir and @VanBod1525 were going too...
> 
> Would love to know how she's getting on with her studies? She simply disappeared


I also had some wonderful conversations with her via email she was the sweetest and nicest person to work with. I often wondered how she was getting on with her studies. You are right she just disappeared.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> My box of new bags just arrived and it is total love and makes the purging all worth it.
> 
> First up - Theia in Avio Athene with silver hardware, standard grey lining and an extra slip pocket on the back. This bag is super light. I love the shoulder carry (doesn't catch under my arm) but I will wear this most often messenger. The leather is a beautiful blue/grey, more blue than grey and will soften beautifully once I start loading the bag up with goodies to carry. I can't wait to see how this bag changes as it gets some wear. Forgive the very casual clothes - I am spring cleaning!


Vannie this is a great looking bag love the color and the style is amazing. I need to do some cleaning as well been putting it off and need to get my house cleaned this week. Got guests coming for dinner on Thursday so I have to get it cleaned.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I have 2 Zhoe Legends and absolutely love them both. The one was from the sample sale that I tried desperately to get but another tpf lady was faster than me. She got it and decided it was not for her so I got it from her. It is the Zhoe Legend in Aqua Nappa. I love the size love the color and it has been a great bag for me. I also got a Zhoe Legend from Tenkrat in a Celeste nappa. They are both gorgeous I have 2 regular Zhoe bags one in orange nappa and one in Africa blue leather. I really like the style a lot. It is easy to carry and is a great size both the Legend and the regular Zhoe.


Thanks for your detailed replies. I'm thinking Bluette Merinos in GHW. 
Can you share more pics ? That would be lovely


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> So here is Calista with a few things inside. I have a Massaccesi medium organiser with a BE zip around wallet, sunglasses in case, small notebook, mobile phone. The bag still has a slim profile. I could probably get a sweater and a pair of flats in there on top of my goodies and it wouldn't make a difference to how the bag hangs.


Vannie love the color of this bag and you wear it so well. Enjoy!!


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista in Whiskey Tuscania with light gold hardware, standard grey lining and messenger strap. This is a gorgeous colour and I'm so glad I opted for it. The distressing is just the right amount for me. This bag is so light and the leather will squige beautifully once it breaks in which doesn't take long. Photos are taken with the bag on its shortest strap setting - I will probably get 2 more holes punched as I would like it to sometimes ride a tad higher but otherwise love, love, love.


Beautiful bags!  It's not so bad letting go of older bags now that you have these new ones to enjoy in their place.  

The last pic made me look twice at the Whiskey Tuscania. I really like it now.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Granite Grey Calista, silver hardware, standard grey lining, external pocket. This is a gorgeous grey and a bit of a chameleon. There is some blue in it but it is definitely a grey bag. Distressing in the leather is lovely, not too much. Super light. As with the Whiskey, I will get some extra holes punched but otherwise really happy with my purchase.


That's a pretty grey!


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> I'm getting my midi Theia on Wednesday! Very excited.


I'm glad someone's getting this bag soon. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> So here is Calista with a few things inside. I have a Massaccesi medium organiser with a BE zip around wallet, sunglasses in case, small notebook, mobile phone. The bag still has a slim profile. I could probably get a sweater and a pair of flats in there on top of my goodies and it wouldn't make a difference to how the bag hangs.


Looks wonderful with your casual outfit!  A perfect casual bag!


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie your Juliette in River Blue vachetta is really lovely what a stylish and really elegant bag. You are right it is timeless. Amazing enjoy.
> The Calista is such a great looking bag really love the nude pebbled leather. It is such a great simple smooshy design. You got 2 really great bags.



Thank you! I love my new bags. The styles are so different but they are both so easy to carry. I think Calista is my new favorite style. She can hold a lot without looking big and bulky.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> Thank you! I love my new bags. The styles are so different but they are both so easy to carry. I think Calista is my new favorite style. She can hold a lot without looking big and bulky.



Juliette is on my list along with a Calista. Very excited, as I got shipping notification today for my color blocked Aura. Can wait to see her!  Pics tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I'm glad someone's getting this bag soon. Can't wait to see it.


I am also waiting to see this bag. I cannot tell how big it is. It looks like a reasonably sized bag and not too big.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you *VanBod*!   I am happy to see it is not bulky......I may have to indulge in a Calista in Violet once I get the Aura I ordered.


I cannot wait to hear about the Aura you order. I have the Burgundy Aura with gunmetal hardware and I absolutely love it.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I just ordered that Full Soulmate (as if I really need another one, but everyone on Massaccesi BST has helped me to realize that it's okay to part with some MM bags to make way for the new ones).  So I will be finding a new home for one of my Soulmates.


I absolutely love the Soulmate size. I have the midi version of the Soulmate and I love the style so much I have 5 or them. The Africa blue midi Soulmate, the Africa Bronze, Cobalt blue nubuck, ochre nubuck and the peach pink nappa. I love the style it is so easy to wear.


----------



## bonniekir

I am looking for a dark grey similar to what we understand with the dark grey matte in the BE.. just got news that this might be possible!!! In the new leather Aquila matte!!!!!! 'Bad' news ia that this leather is not in stock and therefore not so easy available!! I personally would love Theia in grey matte!!!! Well , will need to hear further from Marco!!


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> I am looking for a dark grey similar to what we understand with the dark grey matte in the BE.. just got news that this might be possible!!! In the new leather Aquila matte!!!!!! 'Bad' news ia that this leather is not in stock and therefore not so easy available!! I personally would love Theia in grey matte!!!! Well , will need to hear further from Marco!!


Ooh! Love BE's matte leather. My hope would be a Dark Choc Matte, similar to Mahogany Vachetta.


----------



## the_baglover

Hi, is there a comparison picture between Angelica and Rua Angelica? I'm not sure which would be the better size. Thanks in advance!


----------



## vink

the_baglover said:


> Hi, is there a comparison picture between Angelica and Rua Angelica? I'm not sure which would be the better size. Thanks in advance!



We have the same dilemma. Check out Colette 's blog. 

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/

It's the only place that has photo of both models compared. Although not many, but probably help you guess and estimate better. 

At first, I was thinking Rue, but later decided to go with just the normal one.


----------



## vink

I can't wait for my package to arrive. If it's not for this trip, I'd be home and get my package since last week! Now, I'll have to wait until end of the month. [emoji20] 
I want to know how my bags will turn out, how much I'll like them, and if they will fit in my life/lifestyle or not. And I'm already drooling over so many new pieces. Not really healthy for my wallet, but it's fun. [emoji4]


----------



## musicmom

Aaggghhh!!! Just left for a mini-vacation, and this morning I got a notification that my bags will be delivered on Friday. .  Better make that Monday...


----------



## pbnjam

Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.


----------



## VanBod1525

pbnjam said:


> Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
> I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.
> View attachment 3666389
> 
> View attachment 3666390
> 
> View attachment 3666391
> 
> View attachment 3666392


Gorgeous!! I absolutely love the original size Theia but I am super keen to get the midi size too. I hope you like the Whiskey Tuscania. I think it is a gorgeous leather that will soften and age beautifully and really suits this style. Thanks for the mod shots!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I am looking for a dark grey similar to what we understand with the dark grey matte in the BE.. just got news that this might be possible!!! In the new leather Aquila matte!!!!!! 'Bad' news ia that this leather is not in stock and therefore not so easy available!! I personally would love Theia in grey matte!!!! Well , will need to hear further from Marco!!


This is exciting news. I could definitely go for a Theia in dark grey matte or maybe even the smaller size. I love this style so much. Took my Avio Theia into London today with a medium size organiser, notebook and a pair of converse sneakers inside for walking around the city later. The bag in Athene was still super light. I woke up this morning thinking about a Theia in either dark teal pebbled or turquoise nappa too. If Marco could find Aubergine Sheen again, I'd Theia it in a flash.


----------



## pbnjam

VanBod1525 said:


> Gorgeous!! I absolutely love the original size Theia but I am super keen to get the midi size too. I hope you like the Whiskey Tuscania. I think it is a gorgeous leather that will soften and age beautifully and really suits this style. Thanks for the mod shots!


Thank you VanBod1525. I like the Tuscania leather, it is lightweight and looks a bit rustic? which is what I was going for. I was also sent a lot of swatches that I never requested. All those swatches makes me think of getting more bags with endless possibilities! Hmm now I know why they sent me the swatches! Smart move!  
As for size, I am very happy with the midi size. It is not a small bag by any means. It can hold everything I normally carry and prob more.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Very nice @pbnjam. I think I prefer this size. I wasn't too keen on the whiskey Tuscania at first, but the more pictures I see are making me love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I absolutely love the Soulmate size. I have the midi version of the Soulmate and I love the style so much I have 5 or them. The Africa blue midi Soulmate, the Africa Bronze, Cobalt blue nubuck, ochre nubuck and the peach pink nappa. I love the style it is so easy to wear.


I keep looking at the soulmate midi and am tempted.  I have learned that I really like unstructured bags that have easy access, but are not so big that everything gets lost in them.  I have two sizes of purse organizers that I use in my larger totes.  Apparently you do not have a problem with this.  What is it that you love so much about them (the midi)?  I can tell the full size would be way too big for me. I am a tall lady and can carry a large bag, but I don't carry much in a bag.


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
> I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.
> View attachment 3666389
> 
> View attachment 3666390
> 
> View attachment 3666391
> 
> View attachment 3666392



Yay! A Theia Midi! I'm glad it's not too small or too big as I'm afraid. How do you find the inside compartments work? I like it with your extra strap, too. I think it may hang a bit to high with the original strap, but I like the trick on it. [emoji28]


----------



## Sickgrl13

She's here: color blocked Aura in octane and jade merinos with dark gun hardware!!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ So in love...... Bag left IT yesterday and arrived today.   I will carry her proudly when I go to class tonight and looking at the lovely bag will make sitting thru 3 hours of accounting fly by. 

I am already contemplating my next MM bag.  It will be either a Juliet or a grande Aura. I like the idea of a Calista but really, I am just a structured bag kind of girl.  Hopefully Marco will let me do another color block as I have already picked out the colors. 

In indirect sunlight


----------



## Sickgrl13

In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534



I love it! What a great idea for colorblock. Congratulations! It looks especially beautiful with the scarf.


----------



## bonniekir

pbnjam said:


> Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
> I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.
> View attachment 3666389
> 
> View attachment 3666390
> 
> View attachment 3666391
> 
> View attachment 3666392


The Whiskey I liked from the beginning!! The midi size is true to the original, and allthough it will be a wee bit too small for my use it looks lovely!! Congrats with your new lovely bag!!


----------



## pbnjam

Devyn Danielle said:


> Very nice @pbnjam. I think I prefer this size. I wasn't too keen on the whiskey Tuscania at first, but the more pictures I see are making me love it!


Thank you Devyn Danielle! I like it a lot but now I'm thinking of another midi theia in merino or pebbled leather. 


vink said:


> Yay! A Theia Midi! I'm glad it's not too small or too big as I'm afraid. How do you find the inside compartments work? I like it with your extra strap, too. I think it may hang a bit to high with the original strap, but I like the trick on it. [emoji28]


Yes you're right. The original strap is too short for me to wear crossbody. I'm glad I measured out exactly how long of a strap I need. The inside compartment is really just one big space. That's the way I like it. 


Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534


This is beautiful! Love the colors and how it matches your scarf!


----------



## pbnjam

bonniekir said:


> The Whiskey I liked from the beginning!! The midi size is true to the original, and allthough it will be a wee bit too small for my use it looks lovely!! Congrats with your new lovely bag!!



Thank you bonniekir! The size is perfect for me esp since I need that middle size where I can bring all my necessities but not be too big where it would be heavy when I commute to and from work. I walk a lot and don't drive. Whenever my mom picks up my bag, she's always surprised how heavy it is.


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534


How interesting with the colourblock!!It totally transforms the look of the bag!! Congrats


----------



## Tankgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534



Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tenKrat

pbnjam said:


> Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
> I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.
> View attachment 3666389
> 
> View attachment 3666390
> 
> View attachment 3666391
> 
> View attachment 3666392


Thank you for posting these pics, especially the mod shots!  Now I know that the Midi size will be perfect for me. I love everything about your bag. The Tuscania leather goes so well with the Theia style. Lovely casual bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> She's here: color blocked Aura in octane and jade merinos with dark gun hardware!!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ So in love...... Bag left IT yesterday and arrived today.   I will carry her proudly when I go to class tonight and looking at the lovely bag will make sitting thru 3 hours of accounting fly by.
> 
> I am already contemplating my next MM bag.  It will be either a Juliet or a grande Aura. I like the idea of a Calista but really, I am just a structured bag kind of girl.  Hopefully Marco will let me do another color block as I have already picked out the colors.
> 
> In indirect sunlight
> View attachment 3666517


Very pretty!  One of a kind for sure!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534



It's so pretty!


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> Thank you bonniekir! The size is perfect for me esp since I need that middle size where I can bring all my necessities but not be too big where it would be heavy when I commute to and from work. I walk a lot and don't drive. Whenever my mom picks up my bag, she's always surprised how heavy it is.



That happen to me, too! Everyone is always complain that my bags are too heavy. I know full well. That's why I have to limit myself to smaller bags so I won't get carried away schlepping too many stuff.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> She's here: color blocked Aura in octane and jade merinos with dark gun hardware!!!!!!
> 
> In indirect sunlight
> View attachment 3666517



Ohhhhh.  Well that colorblocked Aura is just... it's just... <runs away speechless at the unique beauty>.


----------



## anitalilac

VanBod1525 said:


> This is exciting news. I could definitely go for a Theia in dark grey matte or maybe even the smaller size. I love this style so much. Took my Avio Theia into London today with a medium size organiser, notebook and a pair of converse sneakers inside for walking around the city later. The bag in Athene was still super light. I woke up this morning thinking about a Theia in either dark teal pebbled or turquoise nappa too. If Marco could find Aubergine Sheen again, I'd Theia it in a flash.


I'm thinking the Theia in Crystal Pink Merinos as my walk around the city travelling too. I have a BE Charm Me Midi in Aubergine  Sheen , love it still.


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534


Really turned out pretty!!



pbnjam said:


> Thank you bonniekir! The size is perfect for me esp since I need that middle size where I can bring all my necessities but not be too big where it would be heavy when I commute to and from work. I walk a lot and don't drive. Whenever my mom picks up my bag, she's always surprised how heavy it is.


Love this on you, especially with your crossbody strap!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting these pics, especially the mod shots!  Now I know that the Midi size will be perfect for me. I love everything about your bag. The Tuscania leather goes so well with the Theia style. Lovely casual bag.



Thank You for Mod shots...  So many of us need to see proportion!  Well at least I do.


----------



## pbnjam

tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting these pics, especially the mod shots!  Now I know that the Midi size will be perfect for me. I love everything about your bag. The Tuscania leather goes so well with the Theia style. Lovely casual bag.


You're welcome! Yes casual! That is usually how I dress so it work well. O I posted some more pics in the picture only thread showing what I have in my bag. [emoji1]


vink said:


> That happen to me, too! Everyone is always complain that my bags are too heavy. I know full well. That's why I have to limit myself to smaller bags so I won't get carried away schlepping too many stuff.


I really think this is a good medium sized bag. Not too big or small! Yes I have my totes for when I really need to carry more.[emoji28]


anitalilac said:


> I'm thinking the Theia in Crystal Pink Merinos as my walk around the city travelling too. I have a BE Charm Me Midi in Aubergine  Sheen , love it still.


Crystal pink sounds beautiful! Once I got my midi Theia, I'm already thinking of this bag in other colors and leathers![emoji7]


Coastal jewel said:


> Thank You for Mod shots...  So many of us need to see proportion!  Well at least I do.



You're welcome! Anything to enable![emoji23]


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> You're welcome! Yes casual! That is usually how I dress so it work well. O I posted some more pics in the picture only thread showing what I have in my bag. [emoji1]
> 
> I really think this is a good medium sized bag. Not too big or small! Yes I have my totes for when I really need to carry more.[emoji28]
> 
> Crystal pink sounds beautiful! Once I got my midi Theia, I'm already thinking of this bag in other colors and leathers![emoji7]
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Anything to enable![emoji23]



I just saw what you out in your bag. I love it! Can't wait to get mine, too! I think I may need an extra crossbody strap, too. [emoji848] But I want to try if the original works. Will they ship out the extra strap later? [emoji848]


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> Alright here she is! My midi theia in whiskey Tuscania and cappuccino lining.
> I have such a hard time with mod shots! This bag comes with 2 straps. One strap can be short and worn like a hobo. Then you can unhook it to wear it longer. I find that I just like the regular long strap that I ordered to exactly the length I need for crossbody. The outdoor mod pic is with the original strap after I unhooked it. Now I am not sure how to put it back to how it originally came. But I don't do shoulder bags anyways so it's ok for me.
> View attachment 3666389
> 
> View attachment 3666390
> 
> View attachment 3666391
> 
> View attachment 3666392


PBNJAM your midi Theia is gorgeous. I love the size and the leather is really pretty. I love it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I keep looking at the soulmate midi and am tempted.  I have learned that I really like unstructured bags that have easy access, but are not so big that everything gets lost in them.  I have two sizes of purse organizers that I use in my larger totes.  Apparently you do not have a problem with this.  What is it that you love so much about them (the midi)?  I can tell the full size would be way too big for me. I am a tall lady and can carry a large bag, but I don't carry much in a bag.


I do not think big bags suit me. I am not tall enough to carry them and I have a smallish frame I wear a US size 4. All the regular size bags seems to overpower me where as the midi size bags do not. Also I do not carry that much stuff and all the midi sizes are big enough for everything I need to put in them. The midi Soulmate with the central zip compartment allows me to put my wallet in a secure place and other stuff I need easy access to are in the open pockets. I also find it is a style that is comfortable to carry and I love the design of this bag with the different colored handles. I think it is just a matter of preference and taste. But as I said the Midi Soulmate, Midi Selene and the Zhoe both the regular and the Legend are three styles that I really like a lot.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534


Sickgrl13 this bag is just amazing and I in love with it and the scarf. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. It turned out beautifully.


----------



## vink

Question to anyone who has a Selene or Selene Midi with top zipper. 

How do they make the end of the zipper? I mean is it a loose end that you can tug in or let it out? Or is it an open end that you have to slot them in together like a hoodie with front zipper? Or is it a fixed end that they sew it fixed with the bag? I've never seen it before so... [emoji28]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Question to anyone who has a Selene or Selene Midi with top zipper.
> 
> How do they make the end of the zipper? I mean is it a loose end that you can tug in or let it out? Or is it an open end that you have to slot them in together like a hoodie with front zipper? Or is it a fixed end that they sew it fixed with the bag? I've never seen it before so... [emoji28]


It looks like this:


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I do not think big bags suit me. I am not tall enough to carry them and I have a smallish frame I wear a US size 4. All the regular size bags seems to overpower me where as the midi size bags do not. Also I do not carry that much stuff and all the midi sizes are big enough for everything I need to put in them. The midi Soulmate with the central zip compartment allows me to put my wallet in a secure place and other stuff I need easy access to are in the open pockets. I also find it is a style that is comfortable to carry and I love the design of this bag with the different colored handles. I think it is just a matter of preference and taste. But as I said the Midi Soulmate, Midi Selene and the Zhoe both the regular and the Legend are three styles that I really like a lot.



Thanks, that is exactly the information I was looking for to make a decision.  I see that some people delete the central compartment, but i would not...like you i think it it is a more secure place to put a wallet because  I don't want the zippered top.  I have a midi Selene being made now, so I want to wait until it arrives before actually ordering another one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sickgrl13 said:


> She's here: color blocked Aura in octane and jade merinos with dark gun hardware!!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ So in love...... Bag left IT yesterday and arrived today.   I will carry her proudly when I go to class tonight and looking at the lovely bag will make sitting thru 3 hours of accounting fly by.
> 
> I am already contemplating my next MM bag.  It will be either a Juliet or a grande Aura. I like the idea of a Calista but really, I am just a structured bag kind of girl.  Hopefully Marco will let me do another color block as I have already picked out the colors.
> 
> In indirect sunlight
> View attachment 3666517



Just beautiful!


----------



## anitalilac

Sickgrl13 said:


> In more direct sunlight with the color inspiration, Hermes Hippopolis scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666534


Stunning! I find the Jade Merinos is my favourite kind of green.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks, that is exactly the information I was looking for to make a decision.  I see that some people delete the central compartment, but i would not...like you i think it it is a more secure place to put a wallet because  I don't want the zippered top.  I have a midi Selene being made now, so I want to wait until it arrives before actually ordering another one.


Ooh!! What leather and Color?


----------



## anabg

Has anyone posted mod shots of Juliet?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> It looks like this:
> View attachment 3667377



Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Has anyone posted mod shots of Juliet?



Not yet. [emoji17] I'm dying to see one, too. [emoji17]


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks, that is exactly the information I was looking for to make a decision.  I see that some people delete the central compartment, but i would not...like you i think it it is a more secure place to put a wallet because  I don't want the zippered top.  I have a midi Selene being made now, so I want to wait until it arrives before actually ordering another one.


Pleased the information was helpful to you. What midi Selene did you order? Love the midi Selene I have an Africa Lead, Amaranto and a black pebbled.
It is such an easy bag to carry and I really like the style.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Pleased the information was helpful to you. What midi Selene did you order? Love the midi Selene I have an Africa Lead, Amaranto and a black pebbled.
> It is such an easy bag to carry and I really like the style.


I am getting the Zip midi in Ruby Red merinos, with an added outside slip pocket. Oh, and silver HW with a silver lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Ooh!! What leather and Color?


Ruby red merinos.  And I may be getting a midi soulmate as well.  Am in discussion about that right now


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> I am getting the Zip midi in Ruby Red merinos, with an added outside slip pocket. Oh, and silver HW with a silver lining.


Sounds beautiful.  I love the midi zip Selene especially with silver hardware. I don't believe I've seen a red Selene yet.  Looking forward to photos [emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am getting the Zip midi in Ruby Red merinos, with an added outside slip pocket. Oh, and silver HW with a silver lining.


Ooh a red mid Selene fabulous. I have the Amaranto which as you know is also red and I love it such a versatile color. It sounds gorgeous. I know you will love it.


----------



## pbnjam

vink said:


> I just saw what you out in your bag. I love it! Can't wait to get mine, too! I think I may need an extra crossbody strap, too. [emoji848] But I want to try if the original works. Will they ship out the extra strap later? [emoji848]



I think the crossbody strap comes with the original strap. It is just that I specified exactly how long I want that strap to be but it isn't considered extra. So you should be getting 2 straps with your purchase.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Sounds beautiful.  I love the midi zip Selene especially with silver hardware. I don't believe I've seen a red Selene yet.  Looking forward to photos [emoji3]


I have an Amaranto Midi Selene. It is a great bag I really like the versatility of a red bag. So easy to wear.


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> Sounds beautiful.  I love the midi zip Selene especially with silver hardware. I don't believe I've seen a red Selene yet.  Looking forward to photos [emoji3]


I am excited. I love red and it is a beautiful blue-red which is my favorite.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I have an Amaranto Midi Selene. It is a great bag I really like the versatility of a red bag. So easy to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3668421


Lovely! Thanks for the photo [emoji192]


----------



## VanBod1525

Messing about today with bags. Here's a shot comparing Avio Theia and Octane Penelope


----------



## VanBod1525

For those of you considering a Theia or a Theia Midi who may be familiar with the BE Covet Me, here is a comparison shot. Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


----------



## Tankgirl

Has anyone bought a Hera?


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Messing about today with bags. Here's a shot comparing Avio Theia and Octane Penelope


Lovely Vannie. Love both of them the leather looks gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> For those of you considering a Theia or a Theia Midi who may be familiar with the BE Covet Me, here is a comparison shot. Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


The Theia looks taller than the Covet Me in the photo or is it just me.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> For those of you considering a Theia or a Theia Midi who may be familiar with the BE Covet Me, here is a comparison shot. Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


Vannie that BE Covet Me is gorgeous love love love the leather. It is Anthracite?


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> The Theia looks taller than the Covet Me in the photo or is it just me.


Di, yes, the full size Theia is taller than the Covet Me. The Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Vannie that BE Covet Me is gorgeous love love love the leather. It is Anthracite?


Yep, it is Anthracite. Starting to look a little bit battered now (the Anthracite was not as durable as pewter crash) but I love the style and the leather so will keep it till it falls apart.


----------



## VanBod1525

VanBod1525 said:


> For those of you considering a Theia or a Theia Midi who may be familiar with the BE Covet Me, here is a comparison shot. Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


This is a full size Theia in the comparison shot.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Has anyone bought a Hera?



I bought a Hera in Bluette Merinos but it hasn't shipped yet. That was my first order. My second order of the Calista and Juliette came first.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I bought a Hera in Bluette Merinos but it hasn't shipped yet. That was my first order. My second order of the Calista and Juliette came first.



Thanks for sharing that, Lenie.  I look forward to your thoughts on the Hera.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I am considering a Diva Bucket in a light color for the summer months. Anyone have any insight, and can someone share a pic or description of how much this style holds?


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> I am considering a Diva Bucket in a light color for the summer months. Anyone have any insight, and can someone share a pic or description of how much this style holds?


There is one for sale on massaccesi BST..a jade green. I have just recieved a bucket bag! Well, to me it is on the smallish side, but I adore the bucket style!! I must admit though , I would have prefered it without the tassels , similar to  djfmn's grey merino. My tassels get always in the way


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> There is one for sale on massaccesi BST..a jade green. I have just recieved a bucket bag! Well, to me it is on the smallish side, but I adore the bucket style!! I must admit though , I would have prefered it without the tassels , similar to  djfmn's grey merino. My tassels get always in the way



Can the tassels be removed?


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Can the tassels be removed?


Mmm, if you remove the tassels on a bag already with them, the drawstring will be much to short! Djfmn ordered her bag directly without them.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, yes, the full size Theia is taller than the Covet Me. The Theia Midi is the same height as the Covet Me but slightly narrower.


Thanks for the information. I like the Theia and it reminds me so much of the Covet Me. I love the style. Your old BE is a definite keeper. I had a CMM in Anthracite and a CMM in black crash and a Supernova in Pewter. My daughter asked me if I would part with the CMM in anthracite so I gave it to her. I then bought another CMM from a tpf lady in pumpkin. I find it such a fun bag to carry in the summer when I head to the beach. Oh I forgot I live in Florida we don't have winter or what I would call winter having lived in Minnesota for all those years.


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love it! What a great idea for colorblock. Congratulations! It looks especially beautiful with the scarf.





pbnjam said:


> Thank you Devyn Danielle! I like it a lot but now I'm thinking of another midi theia in merino or pebbled leather.
> 
> Yes you're right. The original strap is too short for me to wear crossbody. I'm glad I measured out exactly how long of a strap I need. The inside compartment is really just one big space. That's the way I like it.
> 
> This is beautiful! Love the colors and how it matches your scarf!





bonniekir said:


> How interesting with the colourblock!!It totally transforms the look of the bag!! Congrats





Tankgirl said:


> Absolutely drop dead gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing.





tenKrat said:


> Very pretty!  One of a kind for sure!





vink said:


> It's so pretty!





Claudia Herzog said:


> Ohhhhh.  Well that colorblocked Aura is just... it's just... <runs away speechless at the unique beauty>.





msd_bags said:


> Really turned out pretty!!
> 
> 
> Love this on you, especially with your crossbody strap!





djfmn said:


> Sickgrl13 this bag is just amazing and I in love with it and the scarf. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. It turned out beautifully.





LuvAllBags said:


> Just beautiful!





anitalilac said:


> Stunning! I find the Jade Merinos is my favourite kind of green.



Thank you all for the kind wishes and likes!  I am thrilled I was able to have this gorgeous bag made.  I am hoping now for a Grande Aura in deep violet/black merinos but need to take a short pause, as I have to buy a new car (which is no fun.  I'd rather spend money on bags any day!)


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Mmm, if you remove the tassels on a bag already with them, the drawstring will be much to short! Djfmn ordered her bag directly without them.



Here is a photo of my Diva with no tassels. I asked for a Tie modification to my bag. I prefer having the tie vs tassels.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you all for the kind wishes and likes!  I am thrilled I was able to have this gorgeous bag made.  I am hoping now for a Grande Aura in deep violet/black merinos but need to take a short pause, as I have to buy a new car (which is no fun.  I'd rather spend money on bags any day!)


I love the Grande Aura it is my next bag for sure. I love your combination that you are looking at for your next bag. I am with you. I would buy a bag any time. It is such fun that Marco lets us dream up these wonderful bags.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I bought a Hera in Bluette Merinos but it hasn't shipped yet. That was my first order. My second order of the Calista and Juliette came first.


I love the bluette Merino so I can't wait to see the Hera in that leather.


----------



## LuvAllBags

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my Diva with no tassels. I asked for a Tie modification to my bag. I prefer having the tie vs tassels.



Thanks! I had that Black Merinos version ever so shortly but never used it. I'm recalling the style was a bit too small for me. Will have to think it over. I'm considering doing it in a light pebbled with dark gunmetal hw. Colette said she thinks the style would do well in pebbled.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I had that Black Merinos version ever so shortly but never used it. I'm recalling the style was a bit too small for me. Will have to think it over. I'm considering doing it in a light pebbled with dark gunmetal hw. Colette said she thinks the style would do well in pebbled.


I really love this bag I often grab it when I am heading out somewhere for a quick errand. For me it is a great size and is easy to put stuff into I really like it and get so many compliments when I use it.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> I bought a Hera in Bluette Merinos but it hasn't shipped yet. That was my first order. My second order of the Calista and Juliette came first.





djfmn said:


> I love the bluette Merino so I can't wait to see the Hera in that leather.



Bluette merino is soo pretty! [emoji170] I would love to order something in this color.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I really love this bag I often grab it when I am heading out somewhere for a quick errand. For me it is a great size and is easy to put stuff into I really like it and get so many compliments when I use it.


Is yours in Merinos leather? 

I'm planning a diva too but wanting in Napa so that it would not puddle. Just waiting for the right Color in Napa. I think a pebbled leather would be just a gorgeous. Too bad Colette said they can't do it in Vachetta .


----------



## anitalilac

pbnjam said:


> Bluette merino is soo pretty! [emoji170] I would love to order something in this color.


I'm planning a Zhoe Legend in this leather too. Just waiting for my sister to decide hers .


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Is yours in Merinos leather?
> 
> I'm planning a diva too but wanting in Napa so that it would not puddle. Just waiting for the right Color in Napa. I think a pebbled leather would be just a gorgeous. Too bad Colette said they can't do it in Vachetta .



I was planning a Diva in Nappa, too! Until I changed my mind and put the combo in a Selene Zip Midi instead. I think a Diva in Nappa would be excellent if you don't want a puddly bag. Besides, I think you could also ask for extra backing?


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I was planning a Diva in Nappa, too! Until I changed my mind and put the combo in a Selene Zip Midi instead. I think a Diva in Nappa would be excellent if you don't want a puddly bag. Besides, I think you could also ask for extra backing?


I probably should ask Colette about that. That would be wonderful if a backing can be added.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I was planning a Diva in Nappa, too! Until I changed my mind and put the combo in a Selene Zip Midi instead. I think a Diva in Nappa would be excellent if you don't want a puddly bag. Besides, I think you could also ask for extra backing?


Are still wanting a Diva in Napa? Or you have decided on a different leather?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anitalilac said:


> I probably should ask Colette about that. That would be wonderful if a backing can be added.



With a small bag like the diva it may not make a big difference but I have been wondering if added backing in my verona bag makes it so much heavier than other verona bags. Just something to add to the pros and cons of a customization like that. I am not sure that's what it is though since it was light with the thin handles and suddenly my second heaviest bag, significantly heavier than the same bag in vachetta, after getting the regular selene handles on it. It's just weird how heavy my chocolate verona selene midi zip is, and one thought that crossed my mind is that the extra backing is partly to blame. But still doesn't account for why it felt light with thin handles. Handles shouldn't make SUCH a difference....


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Is yours in Merinos leather?
> 
> I'm planning a diva too but wanting in Napa so that it would not puddle. Just waiting for the right Color in Napa. I think a pebbled leather would be just a gorgeous. Too bad Colette said they can't do it in Vachetta .


Yes I have the dark grey merino leather Diva. I stuff all my bags with tissue paper. Mine has not puddled.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Is yours in Merinos leather?
> 
> I'm planning a diva too but wanting in Napa so that it would not puddle. Just waiting for the right Color in Napa. I think a pebbled leather would be just a gorgeous. Too bad Colette said they can't do it in Vachetta .


I think nappa would be gorgeous in this style.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Are still wanting a Diva in Napa? Or you have decided on a different leather?



I've decided to wait on Diva. I'm still fickle about the bucket style. One week, I'd yearn for it. Another week, I'd feel like maybe it's not for me. So, I'm not sure now. But I think a Diva in Nappa would be fabulous. You get it to hold the shape and not too rigid it can't close. Meanwhile, it won't be too structured it'll bump into things. And it won't flop and spill your things out, if you leave it open. I think it'd be good. And its smooth texture will keep the style polish enough to be either dress up or down. I think it's all good.  [emoji6]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> With a small bag like the diva it may not make a big difference but I have been wondering if added backing in my verona bag makes it so much heavier than other verona bags. Just something to add to the pros and cons of a customization like that. I am not sure that's what it is though since it was light with the thin handles and suddenly my second heaviest bag, significantly heavier than the same bag in vachetta, after getting the regular selene handles on it. It's just weird how heavy my chocolate verona selene midi zip is, and one thought that crossed my mind is that the extra backing is partly to blame. But still doesn't account for why it felt light with thin handles. Handles shouldn't make SUCH a difference....



Because the regular Selene handles has more hardware? It's like you double the leather, then add 4 bigger buckles and some studs. That's quite a lot if you break it down. [emoji6]


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:

1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?

2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.

3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.

4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.


----------



## Stella Blue

I have been thinking about a diva for a long time. Could you explain what you mean by puddling and what the extra backing is?


----------



## Barefootgirl

Just received my Arianna today in blue Africa, lovely bag, well made....really big, I should have realized the top width was quite a bit more than the base....really works now as a laptop bag instead.

What other Massaccesi bags should I be looking at for crossbody, not too big, not too small. I keep looking at the website, can't seem to figure this out lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424


I am really sorry that happened to you.  Perhaps you should go the "horse's mouth", and ask Colette or Marco what they think?  They would probably have an idea f the thickness of the leather which might help in deciding what to attempt.  Another idea is to take it to your local shoe repair or leather shop?  I do hope you are able to resolve it.  However, at least it won't show when you carry it which is one blessing.


----------



## msd_bags

Barefootgirl said:


> Just received my Arianna today in blue Africa, lovely bag, well made....really big, I should have realized the top width was quite a bit more than the base....really works now as a laptop bag instead.
> 
> What other Massaccesi bags should I be looking at for crossbody, not too big, not too small. I keep looking at the website, can't seem to figure this out lol.


The Daphne will be a good choice, although the opening on this is not so wide.  You may check out the photos on the reference thread for crossbody wear.


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424



I think maybe it's rubber stain. You can try rubbing it with q-tip on the edge of the stain with some lotion. If it comes off, then you know. 

Or you can ask Colette and I think more closeup photo in different angles will be more help.


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> Just received my Arianna today in blue Africa, lovely bag, well made....really big, I should have realized the top width was quite a bit more than the base....really works now as a laptop bag instead.
> 
> What other Massaccesi bags should I be looking at for crossbody, not too big, not too small. I keep looking at the website, can't seem to figure this out lol.



Definitely Aura. [emoji4] I love mine. [emoji4] I have the normal size. Not the Grand one. [emoji4]

Edit to add* Or Zhoe Legend?


----------



## musicmom

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424


From the photo, I'd say it was a mark added on top of the leather, but I would absolutely check with Marco/Colette about what to do.  Most things have come off my Deep Blue Africa with gentle perseverance, with the exception of one tiny flesh-tinted streak, probably makeup. I would probably try a bit of diluted dish detergent and a q tip or edge of my (soft) nail to start with, followed by something like Blackrock Leather n Rich.  Do NOT trust your local leather person!  This is a very special leather, so treat it accordingly!  But also don't worry too much, as it is also as tough as it is beautiful....


----------



## musicmom

Barefootgirl said:


> Just received my Arianna today in blue Africa, lovely bag, well made....really big, I should have realized the top width was quite a bit more than the base....really works now as a laptop bag instead.
> 
> What other Massaccesi bags should I be looking at for crossbody, not too big, not too small. I keep looking at the website, can't seem to figure this out lol.


I have an Arianna, and at first I thought it was big.  I'm realizing now that although it is wide along the top, it isn't quite as high as I'd thought originally, and it is much narrower than say my Midi Zip Selene.  It carries wonderfully, and I'd say it was a larger medium bag, rather than a smaller large one.

I use my Midi Zip Selene as a  cross-body, for which I ordered a Messenger strap.  It is deceptively roomy, and is my all time favorite bag design!  So much so, I ordered another!


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424



Agree that looks like rubber marks on the bag. I can see how gentle lotion wouldn't work, you would need something tougher, like saddle soap maybe? WD-40 is often recommended for taking off rubber and glue residue but I wouldn't risk it unless as a last resort. Africa is a tough leather but I would worry about taking off the finish.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Barefootgirl said:


> Just received my Arianna today in blue Africa, lovely bag, well made....really big, I should have realized the top width was quite a bit more than the base....really works now as a laptop bag instead.
> 
> What other Massaccesi bags should I be looking at for crossbody, not too big, not too small. I keep looking at the website, can't seem to figure this out lol.



I was also kind of shocked at how wide the opening goes on the Arianna, very east west, but because not very deep and high, it doesn't carry anymore than a selene midi for example. I still love my celeste athene Arianna, I just wish the visual footprint was not so giant at the top because I don't see a purse when I look at it, I see a travel bag or utilitarian work bag, carry on, etc. I would want it to be a roomy purse, in line with its carrying capacity. It looks so much bigger than it actually can fit stuff inside. Kind of like the angel midi which looks roomy but because the side pleats are not usable space, it's my only bag that I can't fit my organizer into, even though if you look at them next to each other it seems about the same size as the others that all do fit the organizer. I guess I'm a sucker for the selene midi which is "deceptively roomy", and other such bags like the midi divina. If a bag is deceptively un-spacious, it definitely is a flaw in my opinion. Luckily my midi angel and Arianna are in such gorgeous leathers and so pretty that I forgive them and gladly keep them. But the models are not slam dunks for me and I have no interest in getting more of them, the way the midi selene is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And ok after hearing about Lucy, I must ask. How many of you have named your bags. Come on out of the woodwork and spill it. Tell me what you call your purse!


----------



## vink

I name my BD Bag Bluey. [emoji4] But I didn't name my other two Aura. [emoji28]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424



So sorry this happened. I would consult Colette so she can engage Marco on a cleaning recommendation.


----------



## LuvAllBags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And ok after hearing about Lucy, I must ask. How many of you have named your bags. Come on out of the woodwork and spill it. Tell me what you call your purse!



No bag names here. But good idea!


----------



## Barefootgirl

Thank you for the comments on the Arianna, at least I know I am not the only one with this impression and thanks for the other suggestions. I will keep her as my laptop bag and so the search for the Holy Grail continues....The Holy Grail remains an image in my mind. One day I will find her and when I do, I will buy as many as I can 

I hope more photos of the new Juliet bag are shown soon.

Kind of like the same way I feel about sandals.
PEACE! (still carrying the MZ Wallace, must transition to Spring!)

PS - am I the only one who approaches strangers and asks them questions about their bags? LOL


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And ok after hearing about Lucy, I must ask. How many of you have named your bags. Come on out of the woodwork and spill it. Tell me what you call your purse!



One of my MM bags has a name: Beloved Ocean:


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Thank you all for your advice and insights.  I will consult with Colette and Marco regarding the rubber marks on the bronze Africa.
Giving my favorite handbag a name was inspired by Moonfancy, who posted prolifically and enthusiastically in the early days of the Massaccesi thread, but seems to have disappeared.  If I remember correctly, Moonfancy has an eye-popping gold Soulmate with bespoke studs on the bottom, which she lovingly named Katia.


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you all for your advice and insights.  I will consult with Colette and Marco regarding the rubber marks on the bronze Africa.
> Giving my favorite handbag a name was inspired by Moonfancy, who posted prolifically and enthusiastically in the early days of the Massaccesi thread, but seems to have disappeared.  If I remember correctly, Moonfancy has an eye-popping gold Soulmate with bespoke studs on the bottom, which she lovingly named Katia.



Yes! I'm not big on metallic, but seriously, There're Katia and another Soulmate Bronze Africa that are totally out of this world! They just look seriously rich and wow! My eyes practically turned into heart-shape since then.


----------



## musicmom

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need some advice.  I must sheepishly admit I have blemished beloved Lucy, my sole Massaccesi handbag, a Midi Selene in bronze Africa.  I severely injured my ankle, and on one of my first days using the knee scooter, I felt too off-balance carrying a bag on my shoulder so I slung Lucy across the handlebars and she ran afoul of one of the scooter's front wheels.   I added red lines to point out the location of the marks in case they're not clear on the photo.  I've got a few questions:
> 
> 1) Can anybody tell if the black color is a mark added *on top of* the bronze Africa, and therefore should be able to rub off, or if it is a scuff that cuts *into* the bronze Africa and therefore cannot be cleaned off?
> 
> 2) If it is the former, what should I use to try to clean it off?  I very gingerly tried to use a leather prep spray, but that didn't work.
> 
> 3) Since this is metallic leather, are there any special precautions I should take in trying to deal with these black marks?  The marks are on the back and bottom so are not noticeable when I carry the bag, maybe I should just leave it alone and not try to fix it.
> 
> 4) Or should I be asking these questions in the handbag maintenance and repair thread?  I just thought the bronze Africa was a unique enough leather that I'd start with the Massaccesi experts first.
> 
> View attachment 3670424


Also, did you try using Goo-gone?  Or Woolite for delicates (1 part Woolite to 10 parts water)?  
But do follow Marco and/or Colette's advice....


----------



## anitalilac

Barefootgirl said:


> Thank you for the comments on the Arianna, at least I know I am not the only one with this impression and thanks for the other suggestions. I will keep her as my laptop bag and so the search for the Holy Grail continues....The Holy Grail remains an image in my mind. One day I will find her and when I do, I will buy as many as I can
> 
> I hope more photos of the new Juliet bag are shown soon.
> 
> Kind of like the same way I feel about sandals.
> PEACE! (still carrying the MZ Wallace, must transition to Spring!)
> 
> PS - am I the only one who approaches strangers and asks them questions about their bags? LOL


What would be your HG bag? Can you describe the features? I love analyzing handbags since I need to think long and hard before purchasing any..


----------



## vink

Anyone else has Juliet? I'm on the fence and want more info. Colette don't have it. [emoji20]


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> Anyone else has Juliet? I'm on the fence and want more info. Colette don't have it. [emoji20]



I have the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. I posted pics when I received it. What kind of information do you need?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I saw someone wearing this bag crossbody today. The Theia immediately came to mind.


----------



## musicmom

Here are a few quick photos in indirect daylight (partly cloudy) of my new Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania, with silver hardware and Marine lining.  Yes, that lining that I agonized over!  I also customized the bag with a messenger strap and a top zipper closure, essential for me on those NYC days.   I also asked for a heavier backing for the leather so that it doesn't completely collapse just yet, though it's already less upright than when it first arrived.  Maybe it's the light color giving it more presence on these Spring days, but it seems visually larger than my one in Deep Blue Africa;  just an observation that may make a difference to some.

This leather is gorgeous, and the Tuscania's distressing is just the right amount, with just a very slight sheen which highlights it, in the right light.  Much like the Africa leathers, this Tuscania seems to change color depending on the lighting and surroundings.  Sometimes there's more blue in there, other times a hint of lilac or aqua, and in direct light it's an almost dazzling clear light grey.  These photos definitely skew to the lilac end (iPad camera); reality right now is more of a clear grey.  Absolutely no taupe shades though, or at least none that I have caught so far.  No wonder I had problems figuring out the best lining color!  The red would have been gorgeous too, but I simply adore the Marine - as does everyone who has seen the bag so far.  The only thing I'm not so sure about is Marco's choice of zipper color: it's definitely a blue fabric, not a grey, and it is more of a light denim blue than an aqua one (to coordinate with the lining). The photo doesn't quite convey the blue-ness of the zipper, but you get the idea.  

And yes, my second Midi Zip Selene confirms my opinion that this bag has a much more useful capacity than the Arianna, and it's much more casual in feel.  I love that it will fit a legal pad inside with the zipper closed.  It will certainly be my go to bag for summer running around!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Pretty! @musicmom  I like the hardware.Are you thinking you'd prefer gold hardware?

ETA oh nevermind, you're talking about the fabric attached to the zipper, right?


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> Pretty! @musicmom  I like the hardware.Are you thinking you'd prefer gold hardware?
> 
> ETA oh nevermind, you're talking about the fabric attached to the zipper, right?


Yes, I was. But anyway, I think maybe I would have preferred light gunmetal hardware, but OTOH I've always thought that was so close to silver that it wasn't worth springing the extra cash.  These customizations soon add up!


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> Here are a few quick photos in indirect daylight (partly cloudy) of my new Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania, with silver hardware and Marine lining.  Yes, that lining that I agonized over!  I also customized the bag with a messenger strap and a top zipper closure, essential for me on those NYC days.   I also asked for a heavier backing for the leather so that it doesn't completely collapse just yet, though it's already less upright than when it first arrived.  Maybe it's the light color giving it more presence on these Spring days, but it seems visually larger than my one in Deep Blue Africa;  just an observation that may make a difference to some.
> 
> This leather is gorgeous, and the Tuscania's distressing is just the right amount, with just a very slight sheen which highlights it, in the right light.  Much like the Africa leathers, this Tuscania seems to change color depending on the lighting and surroundings.  Sometimes there's more blue in there, other times a hint of lilac or aqua, and in direct light it's an almost dazzling clear light grey.  These photos definitely skew to the lilac end (iPad camera); reality right now is more of a clear grey.  Absolutely no taupe shades though, or at least none that I have caught so far.  No wonder I had problems figuring out the best lining color!  The red would have been gorgeous too, but I simply adore the Marine - as does everyone who has seen the bag so far.  The only thing I'm not so sure about is Marco's choice of zipper color: it's definitely a blue fabric, not a grey, and it is more of a light denim blue than an aqua one (to coordinate with the lining). The photo doesn't quite convey the blue-ness of the zipper, but you get the idea.
> 
> And yes, my second Midi Zip Selene confirms my opinion that this bag has a much more useful capacity than the Arianna, and it's much more casual in feel.  I love that it will fit a legal pad inside with the zipper closed.  It will certainly be my go to bag for summer running around!
> 
> View attachment 3672068
> View attachment 3672069
> View attachment 3672071
> View attachment 3672083
> View attachment 3672094


I love this bag what a great color leather and the lining is gorgeous. I am particularly partial to the Midi Selene. One of my favorite MM styles along with the midi Soulmate.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love this bag!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just noticed zipper fabric.   I think it look great!


----------



## msd_bags

Love your bag Musicmom!


----------



## clu0984

musicmom said:


> Here are a few quick photos in indirect daylight (partly cloudy) of my new Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania, with silver hardware and Marine lining.  Yes, that lining that I agonized over!  I also customized the bag with a messenger strap and a top zipper closure, essential for me on those NYC days.   I also asked for a heavier backing for the leather so that it doesn't completely collapse just yet, though it's already less upright than when it first arrived.  Maybe it's the light color giving it more presence on these Spring days, but it seems visually larger than my one in Deep Blue Africa;  just an observation that may make a difference to some.
> 
> This leather is gorgeous, and the Tuscania's distressing is just the right amount, with just a very slight sheen which highlights it, in the right light.  Much like the Africa leathers, this Tuscania seems to change color depending on the lighting and surroundings.  Sometimes there's more blue in there, other times a hint of lilac or aqua, and in direct light it's an almost dazzling clear light grey.  These photos definitely skew to the lilac end (iPad camera); reality right now is more of a clear grey.  Absolutely no taupe shades though, or at least none that I have caught so far.  No wonder I had problems figuring out the best lining color!  The red would have been gorgeous too, but I simply adore the Marine - as does everyone who has seen the bag so far.  The only thing I'm not so sure about is Marco's choice of zipper color: it's definitely a blue fabric, not a grey, and it is more of a light denim blue than an aqua one (to coordinate with the lining). The photo doesn't quite convey the blue-ness of the zipper, but you get the idea.
> 
> And yes, my second Midi Zip Selene confirms my opinion that this bag has a much more useful capacity than the Arianna, and it's much more casual in feel.  I love that it will fit a legal pad inside with the zipper closed.  It will certainly be my go to bag for summer running around!
> 
> View attachment 3672068
> View attachment 3672069
> View attachment 3672071
> View attachment 3672083
> View attachment 3672094



Just love the color.  The Tuscan Ina leather is my favorite after merino


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Here are a few quick photos in indirect daylight (partly cloudy) of my new Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania, with silver hardware and Marine lining.  Yes, that lining that I agonized over!  I also customized the bag with a messenger strap and a top zipper closure, essential for me on those NYC days.   I also asked for a heavier backing for the leather so that it doesn't completely collapse just yet, though it's already less upright than when it first arrived.  Maybe it's the light color giving it more presence on these Spring days, but it seems visually larger than my one in Deep Blue Africa;  just an observation that may make a difference to some.
> 
> This leather is gorgeous, and the Tuscania's distressing is just the right amount, with just a very slight sheen which highlights it, in the right light.  Much like the Africa leathers, this Tuscania seems to change color depending on the lighting and surroundings.  Sometimes there's more blue in there, other times a hint of lilac or aqua, and in direct light it's an almost dazzling clear light grey.  These photos definitely skew to the lilac end (iPad camera); reality right now is more of a clear grey.  Absolutely no taupe shades though, or at least none that I have caught so far.  No wonder I had problems figuring out the best lining color!  The red would have been gorgeous too, but I simply adore the Marine - as does everyone who has seen the bag so far.  The only thing I'm not so sure about is Marco's choice of zipper color: it's definitely a blue fabric, not a grey, and it is more of a light denim blue than an aqua one (to coordinate with the lining). The photo doesn't quite convey the blue-ness of the zipper, but you get the idea.
> 
> And yes, my second Midi Zip Selene confirms my opinion that this bag has a much more useful capacity than the Arianna, and it's much more casual in feel.  I love that it will fit a legal pad inside with the zipper closed.  It will certainly be my go to bag for summer running around!
> 
> View attachment 3672068
> View attachment 3672069
> View attachment 3672071
> View attachment 3672083
> View attachment 3672094



I think it look great. [emoji4]  And I mean both the zippers and the bag itself. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> I have the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. I posted pics when I received it. What kind of information do you need?



Yay! Would you mind posting some comparison between Juliet and Selene Zip Midi? And probably what fits and mod shot? [emoji4] TIA!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

musicmom said:


> Here are a few quick photos in indirect daylight (partly cloudy) of my new Midi Zip Selene in Granite Tuscania, with silver hardware and Marine lining.  Yes, that lining that I agonized over!  I also customized the bag with a messenger strap and a top zipper closure, essential for me on those NYC days.



My midi Selene has the top zipper, and I wouldn't have it otherwise.  I just wouldn't feel secure, both from worries of dumping everything out accidentally, and from thieving fingers.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't mind the selene midi zip without top zipper if I'm driving. But as a pedestrian I prefer the crossbody strap and top zipper.


----------



## Barefootgirl

anitalilac said:


> What would be your HG bag? Can you describe the features? I love analyzing handbags since I need to think long and hard before purchasing any..


Hi there...yes....

let me see:

My HG bag is a three strap bag, so it's versatile and has loops so the shoulder strap and cross body strap can be removed, if desired.
It is an east-west bag, in the range of 13 to 14 inches wide, 8 to 10 inches tall, 4 to 7 inches wide
well made material, structured, comes in different colors for different seasons and different occasions
no center divider inside so if in the check out line for example, you can unzip the bag and quickly see your wallet and other items without fishing around, ticking off the other people behind you in line, lol.
zippered top, quality zipper and materials in general
functional yet stylish.

That's about it - doesn't seem too complicated, but it must be since it still eludes me....like a unicorn I guess.

Like I said, if I ever find one, I will buy at least one, maybe two of every color lol....
I have even tried to find an Etsy seller who can make one for me....


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi there...yes....
> 
> let me see:
> 
> My HG bag is a three strap bag, so it's versatile and has loops so the shoulder strap and cross body strap can be removed, if desired.
> It is an east-west bag, in the range of 13 to 14 inches wide, 8 to 10 inches tall, 4 to 7 inches wide
> well made material, structured, comes in different colors for different seasons and different occasions
> no center divider inside so if in the check out line for example, you can unzip the bag and quickly see your wallet and other items without fishing around, ticking off the other people behind you in line, lol.
> zippered top, quality zipper and materials in general
> functional yet stylish.
> 
> That's about it - doesn't seem too complicated, but it must be since it still eludes me....like a unicorn I guess.
> 
> Like I said, if I ever find one, I will buy at least one, maybe two of every color lol....
> I have even tried to find an Etsy seller who can make one for me....



I'm considering Juliet right now. Check the model out. It fits your description, but since it only comes with one crossbody strap, you may have to order a shoulder strap separately.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't mind the selene midi zip without top zipper if I'm driving. But as a pedestrian I prefer the crossbody strap and top zipper.


These features in a mini size would be perfect! Something like Balenciaga Town, which I own and love.


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi there...yes....
> 
> let me see:
> 
> My HG bag is a three strap bag, so it's versatile and has loops so the shoulder strap and cross body strap can be removed, if desired.
> It is an east-west bag, in the range of 13 to 14 inches wide, 8 to 10 inches tall, 4 to 7 inches wide
> well made material, structured, comes in different colors for different seasons and different occasions
> no center divider inside so if in the check out line for example, you can unzip the bag and quickly see your wallet and other items without fishing around, ticking off the other people behind you in line, lol.
> zippered top, quality zipper and materials in general
> functional yet stylish.
> 
> That's about it - doesn't seem too complicated, but it must be since it still eludes me....like a unicorn I guess.
> 
> Like I said, if I ever find one, I will buy at least one, maybe two of every color lol....
> I have even tried to find an Etsy seller who can make one for me....



Here's the bag's dimensions from their blog 

Width at base: cm. 34,5 ( 13.6“ )
Height: cm. 22,5 ( 8.85” )
Depth at base cm. 16 ( 6.3” )
Top depth: cm. 14 ( 5.5” )
Handle drop: cm. 11 ( 4.3”)
Messenger strap length: from cm 110 to cm. 120 ( 43.3” to 47.2” )
Messenger strap width: cm. 2,5 ( 1” )

And the photo from their blog.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Barefootgirl said:


> Hi there...yes....
> 
> let me see:
> 
> My HG bag is a three strap bag, so it's versatile and has loops so the shoulder strap and cross body strap can be removed, if desired.
> It is an east-west bag, in the range of 13 to 14 inches wide, 8 to 10 inches tall, 4 to 7 inches wide
> well made material, structured, comes in different colors for different seasons and different occasions
> no center divider inside so if in the check out line for example, you can unzip the bag and quickly see your wallet and other items without fishing around, ticking off the other people behind you in line, lol.
> zippered top, quality zipper and materials in general
> functional yet stylish.
> 
> That's about it - doesn't seem too complicated, but it must be since it still eludes me....like a unicorn I guess.
> 
> Like I said, if I ever find one, I will buy at least one, maybe two of every color lol....
> I have even tried to find an Etsy seller who can make one for me....


From what I've read here, Laurel Dasso on etsy makes good quality custom bags. You might want to send her a message through etsy.


----------



## shoecrazy

I want a dark grey full size Selene with silver hardware to use as a work tote (including carrying a laptop in a sleeve). I can't decide between dark grey merinos, pebbled, or nappa. I like the smoothness of nappa, but I want this bag to be a real hauler, so think something more durable would be wiser. I also want it to be not too too heavy, though pebbled is acceptable. Which grey would you go for? I love a beautiful deep charcoal color.


----------



## BlueCherry

In kohl


----------



## BlueCherry

Edited: Wrong thread, app playing up....

Sorry everyone [emoji15]


----------



## Barefootgirl

vink said:


> Here's the bag's dimensions from their blog
> 
> Width at base: cm. 34,5 ( 13.6“ )
> Height: cm. 22,5 ( 8.85” )
> Depth at base cm. 16 ( 6.3” )
> Top depth: cm. 14 ( 5.5” )
> Handle drop: cm. 11 ( 4.3”)
> Messenger strap length: from cm 110 to cm. 120 ( 43.3” to 47.2” )
> Messenger strap width: cm. 2,5 ( 1” )
> 
> And the photo from their blog.
> 
> View attachment 3672935


The Juliet looks like a possibility....I hope more photos start appearing...from different angles, different colors, etc. thanks


----------



## anitalilac

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3673189
> 
> 
> In kohl


That is a gorgeous grey! I would love that grey in Napa for the Diva with Marine Lining


----------



## vink

BigCherry said:


> Edited: Wrong thread, app playing up....
> 
> Sorry everyone [emoji15]



Great find.


----------



## anitalilac

shoecrazy said:


> I want a dark grey full size Selene with silver hardware to use as a work tote (including carrying a laptop in a sleeve). I can't decide between dark grey merinos, pebbled, or nappa. I like the smoothness of nappa, but I want this bag to be a real hauler, so think something more durable would be wiser. I also want it to be not too too heavy, though pebbled is acceptable. Which grey would you go for? I love a beautiful deep charcoal color.


That's a hard one ,  I personally would love a Napa...but the Selene is versatile that it will look good in anything. Sorry I can't be of help here....


----------



## anitalilac

So what do you ladies use your Little Penelope for?


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, I received the DHL notice and phone call that my order has been shipped. I am not sure if it is one or both...the ruby red Selene midi zip Merinos or the Soulmate midi in cognac Merinos?  On one email it says items (1), so I suppose they sometimes ship them separately?  It makes no difference. I will be hanging out at the window on Monday all day long.  This will be my first Massaccesi bag, so you can imagine how exciting it is.


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, I received the DHL notice and phone call that my order has been shipped. I am not sure if it is one or both...the ruby red Selene midi zip Merinos or the Soulmate midi in cognac Merinos?  On one email it says items (1), so I suppose they sometimes ship them separately?  It makes no difference. I will be hanging out at the window on Monday all day long.  This will be my first Massaccesi bag, so you can imagine how exciting it is.


It will be a long weekend for you, for sure!  I'm pretty sure they will ship both in the same box.  They did that for me last week with a 2 bag order, and it said just one item - I think it means one package.   
I can't wait to see your Selene - that Ruby Red Merinos has had me enchanted since I first saw a swatch!  And the Midi Zip Selene is my favorite bag ever!  Did you order a custom lining? I imagine the dark grey signature lining Is already perfect...


----------



## Coastal jewel

shoecrazy said:


> I want a dark grey full size Selene with silver hardware to use as a work tote (including carrying a laptop in a sleeve). I can't decide between dark grey merinos, pebbled, or nappa. I like the smoothness of nappa, but I want this bag to be a real hauler, so think something more durable would be wiser. I also want it to be not too too heavy, though pebbled is acceptable. Which grey would you go for? I love a beautiful deep charcoal color.



I love merino and mine is a work horse... Is there a gray merinos?


----------



## thedseer

Does the granite Tuscania have blue undertones, for those who own a bag in it?


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> It will be a long weekend for you, for sure!  I'm pretty sure they will ship both in the same box.  They did that for me last week with a 2 bag order, and it said just one item - I think it means one package.
> I can't wait to see your Selene - that Ruby Red Merinos has had me enchanted since I first saw a swatch!  And the Midi Zip Selene is my favorite bag ever!  Did you order a custom lining? I imagine the dark grey signature lining Is already perfect...


I used the silver lining because I wanted to emphasize the silver hardware.  I almost ordered something bright and cheery, but decided to save it for my next purchase  .  And I do hope I am going to like the midi soulmate.  The Selene is in line with styles that I know I like, but I have never had one like the soulmate.  We shall see.


----------



## thedseer

southernbelle43 said:


> I used the silver lining because I wanted to emphasize the silver hardware.  I almost ordered something bright and cheery, but decided to save it for my next purchase  [emoji3][emoji3].  And I do hope I am going to like the midi soulmate.  The Selene is in line with styles that I know I like, but I have never had one like the soulmate.  We shall see.


The midi Soulmate is an awesome bag, and perfect in merinos. I hope you love it!


----------



## musicmom

thedseer said:


> Does the granite Tuscania have blue undertones, for those who own a bag in it?


I would say that it does IN SOME LIGHT.  It has potential for them (hint of blue sometimes, hint of lilac at others), but most often is just a clear light grey.  See my pictures above, which definitely skew to the lilac side.  If the bag you want has zippers, Marco seems to use ones with a pale denim blue fabric; barely visible if you are not looking for the color.  There is absolutely NO hint of any brown/taupe in the grey at all, unlike many greys.


----------



## musicmom

thedseer said:


> Does the granite Tuscania have blue undertones, for those who own a bag in it?


Check out my post #13012.  The most accurate color representations are in the lower two posts.


----------



## musicmom

shoecrazy said:


> I want a dark grey full size Selene with silver hardware to use as a work tote (including carrying a laptop in a sleeve). I can't decide between dark grey merinos, pebbled, or nappa. I like the smoothness of nappa, but I want this bag to be a real hauler, so think something more durable would be wiser. I also want it to be not too too heavy, though pebbled is acceptable. Which grey would you go for? I love a beautiful deep charcoal color.


The dark grey Merinos is beautiful: not as dark as I would like it, and it sometimes has a hint of dark taupe in it, but it's a lovely rich neutral.  Be sure to check out the swatch posts in the Reference thread to see a bunch of different greys in different leathers.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> So what do you ladies use your Little Penelope for?



I use mine to store some pills and keys. It's very pretty. [emoji4] I love how it goes with other stuff in my bag. [emoji4] I only have one in Jade Merino though.


----------



## musicmom

Weekend Promo Alert, Ladies!!!  Go to the blog for details!  Perfect for those who want to experiment with a custom lining....


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> So what do you ladies use your Little Penelope for?



I use mine for lipstick, lip gloss, small things like that. I have 3 and  love them. I've used the teal one the most. [emoji4]


----------



## Claudia Herzog

musicmom said:


> Weekend Promo Alert, Ladies!!!  Go to the blog for details!  Perfect for those who want to experiment with a custom lining....



Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend. 

 Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?



My choice will be a boring one, but I also have iced Taupe bag coming. Mine is silver.


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?


Lilac ?


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?



My vote will be for red.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Lilac ?



That sounds lovely.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anitalilac said:


> What would be your HG bag? Can you describe the features? I love analyzing handbags since I need to think long and hard before purchasing any..



Fun question! One would be a Selene between the size of the midi and full size, with less bling-y straps, and with a back zip pocket. 

Another one would be a redesigned Demetra with a larger strap drop, flat and thinner straps, with both front and back exterior pockets seamed down the middle so they're split into 2 pockets on each side. 

A third would be a bucket bag, larger than Diva, no drawstring. Kind of feedbag style. I have a Shinola Relaxed Hobo and would love to see MM make this shape. It's basically a deep hobo. I'd even love a larger Diva.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?



Something fun like fuchsia or apple green!


----------



## LuvAllBags

carterazo said:


> I use mine for lipstick, lip gloss, small things like that. I have 3 and  love them. I've used the teal one the most. [emoji4]



I use mine for things like jewelry and other smalls when I travel - one for jewelry, one for smalls I need to be quickly accessible like earbuds and mints. Both of mine are brightly colored, which is awesome for finding them in my bags. I highly recommend nappa for this style. It's wearing well.


----------



## LuvAllBags

So...the weekend special is awesome! Is anyone ordering? I'm on the fence. I've been so good and have sold bags that don't work for me so I may be ready for one...but what? That apple green lining speaks to me. I so want to copy the lovely navy pebbled bags with apple green lining several of you have done. I tend to get lots of use out of navy.


----------



## LuvAllBags

shoecrazy said:


> I want a dark grey full size Selene with silver hardware to use as a work tote (including carrying a laptop in a sleeve). I can't decide between dark grey merinos, pebbled, or nappa. I like the smoothness of nappa, but I want this bag to be a real hauler, so think something more durable would be wiser. I also want it to be not too too heavy, though pebbled is acceptable. Which grey would you go for? I love a beautiful deep charcoal color.



Great question...I think the dark gray pebbled could work and it's durable as heck. But the bag won't be lightweight. Merinos would be awesome and durable but floppy. Have you gotten all the gray swatches? If not, I recommend. Colette could send you all the grays to compare.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> View attachment 3672068
> View attachment 3672069
> View attachment 3672071
> View attachment 3672083
> View attachment 3672094



Beautiful! So many bag designers struggle with matching the zipper fabric...I also follow MZ Wallace and they just released a pretty green color that some feel is a bit tarnished by poorly matched zipper fabric. I think they get as close as they can and that's the best they can do with some colors.


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> So...the weekend special is awesome! Is anyone ordering? I'm on the fence. I've been so good and have sold bags that don't work for me so I may be ready for one...but what? That apple green lining speaks to me. I so want to copy the lovely navy pebbled bags with apple green lining several of you have done. I tend to get lots of use out of navy.


I was also planning to wait, but it is a good deal depending on the customizations people do. What does everyone usually get (other than lining)? I've been thinking about a new soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger but unsure what interior customizations I would do.


----------



## musicmom

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?


I would go for fuchsia, red, or burgundy.  Or purple!


----------



## musicmom

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?


Don't forget to ask Colette to send you a photo of your chosen combo(s) before you finalize the order!  Iced taupe is such a tricky color to photograph though, so it may not help.  Perhaps she could even take a photo of a swatch in the center of that circle of linings...  With my recent dilemma choosing a lining color, I would say that contrast is what you are looking for, not coordination.  And be sure that whatever color you choose makes you smile when you open your purse!


----------



## musicmom

thedseer said:


> I was also planning to wait, but it is a good deal depending on the customizations people do. What does everyone usually get (other than lining)? I've been thinking about a new soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger but unsure what interior customizations I would do.


I like having a lobster clip for my keys, if there's none included in the design already.


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> So...the weekend special is awesome! Is anyone ordering? I'm on the fence. I've been so good and have sold bags that don't work for me so I may be ready for one...but what? That apple green lining speaks to me. I so want to copy the lovely navy pebbled bags with apple green lining several of you have done. I tend to get lots of use out of navy.


Wouldn't a navy Merinos be awesome?!


----------



## Odebdo

thedseer said:


> I was also planning to wait, but it is a good deal depending on the customizations people do. What does everyone usually get (other than lining)? I've been thinking about a new soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger but unsure what interior customizations I would do.



I added credit card slots to one of Flora...so it had 2 sets. I was thinking card slots in a Penelope Messenger may be a good idea, as when I carry that, prob only need a card or 2 so it could eliminate the need for a wallet.

I love my Happy linings....will have to decide if I splurge on another bag or sit this special out.


----------



## Odebdo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?



I did the sage lining in mine...it is lovely! It really is what color makes you happy.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> I was also planning to wait, but it is a good deal depending on the customizations people do. What does everyone usually get (other than lining)? I've been thinking about a new soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger but unsure what interior customizations I would do.



I usually get the special lining. It's my thing. I feel like I get to customize the bag, why shouldn't I just make it even special with colors that usually don't find somewhere else. I mean it's much more fun than a plain usual one. 

The rest depends on the style and what I plan to use them for. The usual suspects are outside slip pocket, longer strap drop, and hardware color, only if I find it to be a better match than silver and gold. 

Why don't you picture yourself using the bag and ask how would you want to fit the usual load in the bag? It does help picturing how and what you'll use it. I mean I'm not big on anything else they offer for interior. The lobster clasp is the only thing that I may actually use.


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I added credit card slots to one of Flora...so it had 2 sets. I was thinking card slots in a Penelope Messenger may be a good idea, as when I carry that, prob only need a card or 2 so it could eliminate the need for a wallet.
> 
> I love my Happy linings....will have to decide if I splurge on another bag or sit this special out.



So that's how the Flora functions as your wallet: additional credit card slots!


----------



## anabg

Any idea what lining would suit a hazel tan bag?


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> I added credit card slots to one of Flora...so it had 2 sets. I was thinking card slots in a Penelope Messenger may be a good idea, as when I carry that, prob only need a card or 2 so it could eliminate the need for a wallet.
> 
> I love my Happy linings....will have to decide if I splurge on another bag or sit this special out.


Credit card slots in a Penelope Messenger is a good idea. It definitely doesn't need another zipper pocket and I was thinking that a lobster clip and accessory strap for such a small bag might be kind of silly.


----------



## musicmom

anabg said:


> Any idea what lining would suit a hazel tan bag?


Sage would be awesome!


----------



## anitalilac

anabg said:


> Any idea what lining would suit a hazel tan bag?


Fuchsia!


----------



## thedseer

musicmom said:


> Sage would be awesome!


I was going to say the same!


----------



## LuvAllBags

thedseer said:


> I was also planning to wait, but it is a good deal depending on the customizations people do. What does everyone usually get (other than lining)? I've been thinking about a new soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger but unsure what interior customizations I would do.



The card slots would be awesome in the penny messenger.


----------



## LuvAllBags

anabg said:


> Any idea what lining would suit a hazel tan bag?



I adore the dark blue lining. It's almost navy and looks so classy with colors like hazel tan. Highly recommend. If you prefer lighter colored linings, I also recently got sage and like it a lot. Very pretty.


----------



## LuvAllBags

BigCherry said:


> View attachment 3673189
> 
> 
> In kohl



Lovely bag!


----------



## anabg

LuvAllBags said:


> I adore the dark blue lining. It's almost navy and looks so classy with colors like hazel tan. Highly recommend. If you prefer lighter colored linings, I also recently got sage and like it a lot. Very pretty.





anitalilac said:


> Fuchsia!





musicmom said:


> Sage would be awesome!


Thanks, girls.  I will check all of these out.  I am also positive I have sage in a forest green Merinos bag.  I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

My hubby was out and about and saw this.  He sent a text asking if I wanted him to buy it for me?


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> My hubby was out and about and saw this.  He sent a text asking if I wanted him to buy it for me?
> View attachment 3675444



People like things differently. [emoji28] This isn't really what I like on my normal day. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Any idea what lining would suit a hazel tan bag?



Pink? I think pink goes well with brown. Or get the burgundy for a darker effect. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> People like things differently. [emoji28] This isn't really what I like on my normal day. [emoji28]


Well I don't think you would have to worry about putting  it on the floor. No germ would dare get on it!


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> My hubby was out and about and saw this.  He sent a text asking if I wanted him to buy it for me?
> View attachment 3675444


 It has Ariana's shape too!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh oh oh!  Thank you for the heads up.  I really love the custom linings.  And now I have much to think about for the weekend.
> 
> Massaccesi Maidens, I need your help!  I have been dreaming of a Zhoe in iced taupe.  But which lining color would work best with that?



Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.

Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!


----------



## bonniekir

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!


I think your choices were well thought through! I also understand your reasons for not ordering and perhaps being somewhat disappointed..I mean, your choises sound great!
But... there will be new opportunities, so don't fret too much! I am sure you one day will get the bag you designed for yourself


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!



Yes. Growing up is just a hard thing to be and I think you're doing fine. It's ok to want and great to be able to fight that feeling. Not acting on it is hard and you're handling it well. The sale will come again and even it's not, I'm sure soon enough, you'll be able to get the bag you want. This week is just not your time.


----------



## BlueCherry

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!



I have two custom mini zhoes (on reference thread) and would be happy to gift you one of them. PM me if you're interested


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> My hubby was out and about and saw this.  He sent a text asking if I wanted him to buy it for me?
> View attachment 3675444



And this, my friends, is why it's always safe to order your own presents and  then tell your husband


----------



## Coastal jewel

Most of us have those moments.  We have the plan, the purse, the extras, the email all set... And then can't send the email.  It's all good.  This forum allows us to enjoy all purchases and create new ideas!!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!


Claudia I know that feeling of dreaming up an MM bag and then comes the cost and budgeting for it. I have been wanting a grande Aura in sea foam green. Now comes the saving and budgeting for it. Also the justification of another MM bag. When I already have 24 MM bags I ask myself if I really need another one. Need and want well that's the real question. But I keep on dreaming and that's the part of the fun.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BigCherry said:


> I have two custom mini zhoes (on reference thread) and would be happy to gift you one of them. PM me if you're interested



Oh Cherry.  Your generosity is beautiful.  I could not successfully PM you on TPF, so I sent a PM to your friend's account on Facebook.


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!


As hard as it was, you made the right choice for you. It is hard to do what you did.  Thank you for sharing that experience too. We all need reminders of how important these choices are. There will always be another sale later on. Your time will come. [emoji253]


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> And this, my friends, is why it's always safe to order your own presents and  then tell your husband


In his defense I do hope everyone knows he was kidding!  He likes my purse purchases and always comments on how pretty they are. Now having said this, 25 years ago he would have said, "What in the world do you need another purse for?"  Getting older definitely mellows the spouse.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you everybody who made such great suggestions for lining pairings with Iced Taupe Africa.  At the moment, I am dreaming of a trio of Zhoes: one in black Venezia with apple green lining, one in dark brown Tuscania with marine lining, and one in iced taupe Africa with the lilac lining several people suggested.  I have discovered the positive difference carrying a smaller, lighter bag has on my back and shoulders, and would love to build a whole new wardrobe of Zhoes.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be ordering any of them this weekend to take advantage of the sale.  I got all excited late last night and composed the order email to Colette, but didn't send it.  I just can't afford a new Massaccesi right now, let alone two or three.  I've got dollars flying out of my pocket money account for other priorities, and my husband is out of work.  Deleting that order email was difficult.  But I will vicariously celebrate as each of your shipments from the sale get revealed here, save towards the next sale, watch the Facebook pre-loved market like a hawk, and take the advice I read somewhere on the internet to draw pictures of the many things I've wanted to buy but did not.  Adulting, it's not easy!


Good for you for staying the course!  Although being a grown up sucks sometimes. 

I did indulge this weekend, with the temptation of linings too good to resist.  I ordered a Penelope Messenger and Penelope accessories that do not require any exterior customization, so the free interior was a bonus.  Still hoping for another sale to so I can order another clockblocked Aura.  I can live with a  gray lining--it is the other customizations where the $$$ add up.


----------



## Contessa

Any Canadian clients? How have duty fees been?


----------



## soramillay

Contessa said:


> Any Canadian clients? How have duty fees been?



Bad. They can amount to between 1/4 and 1/3 of the cost of the bag.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> In his defense I do hope everyone knows he was kidding!  He likes my purse purchases and always comments on how pretty they are. Now having said this, 25 years ago he would have said, "What in the world do you need another purse for?"  Getting older definitely mellows the spouse.



I know. And he pick a good one. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LuvAllBags

Well, I stayed strong and resisted the sale. I really don't need anything although a Diva is still on my radar. Since I'm undecided on color I'll wait until something strikes me.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Bad. They can amount to between 1/4 and 1/3 of the cost of the bag.



Well, you're not alone. [emoji17] 

Thanks for making me feel I'm not alone on this, too. [emoji20]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Well, you're not alone. [emoji17]
> 
> Thanks for making me feel I'm not alone on this, too. [emoji20]


For once us living within the EU lucky!! Shipment from outside the EU can easily vary between 40-45% in VAT and duty plus tax!


----------



## VanBod1525

Does anyone have a Biscotti and a Cobblestone bag? I'm trying to work out the difference between the two colours.


----------



## thedseer

I also resisted the sale. It is difficult!


----------



## southernbelle43

Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790



A total surprise to me was the lining which Is such heavy sturdy material.  I have never had a purse with a lining  that substantial!   A true added value.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790



Wow! It's beautiful! I'm not really a red person, unless it leans toward blue or pink, but I'd say this is beautiful! Wear it well! 

(And I don't mind seeing bags over and over again. [emoji6])


----------



## Odebdo

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790



Beautiful!! And no worries...when you get cognac out...post a picture...we love pictures of bags...doesn't matter if we have already seen one...we have not seen YOURS 

Marco uses such high quality materials...the linings, hardware...you really cannot appreciate it until it is in your hands!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Wow! It's beautiful! I'm not really a red person, unless it leans toward blue or pink, but I'd say this is beautiful! Wear it well!
> 
> (And I don't mind seeing bags over and over again. [emoji6])


This is a very deep blue red, almost a "neutral" color.  It really is stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

Odebdo said:


> Beautiful!! And no worries...when you get cognac out...post a picture...we love pictures of bags...doesn't matter if we have already seen one...we have not seen YOURS
> 
> Marco uses such high quality materials...the linings, hardware...you really cannot appreciate it until it is in your hands!


You are absolutely correct.  I was truly hesitant about spending money on something I had never seen, touched or heard about until recently. Boy am I glad I did!


----------



## Odebdo

I got a white box!! My husband says these white boxes keep arriving at our house...he is confused. Sigh. Husband customs.

I was so excited as this is 2 new styles for me...Cassandra in the midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware, added exterior slip pocket, and Bordeaux tusciana Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. 

Oh my word. I have no words. My pictures are not good as I have no good place for good lighting, so bordeaux looks brown and it isn't, but I still want to post pictures!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790


This is gorgeous!!! Congrats!  Is this your first MM bag?


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> I got a white box!! My husband says these white boxes keep arriving at our house...he is confused. Sigh. Husband customs.
> 
> I was so excited as this is 2 new styles for me...Cassandra in the midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware, added exterior slip pocket, and Bordeaux tusciana Theia with dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Oh my word. I have no words. My pictures are not good as I have no good place for good lighting, so bordeaux looks brown and it isn't, but I still want to post pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3677845
> 
> View attachment 3677846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677847
> 
> View attachment 3677848
> View attachment 3677849


Wow Odebdo!! These are both beautiful!


----------



## Odebdo

And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens. 




With the midnight tusciana




And all 3 of these lovelies!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Odebdo said:


> And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens.
> 
> View attachment 3677860
> 
> 
> With the midnight tusciana
> 
> View attachment 3677862
> 
> 
> And all 3 of these lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3677864



Congrats!  What a bonus, finding an unexpected surprise in the box.

Slightly off topic, I wonder if Marco had a hand in designing the now defunct Reed Krakoff Boxer as the Athena is strikingly similar.   If he did, bravo as my Boxers (and other Krakoff bags) are so well-designed.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> This is gorgeous!!! Congrats!  Is this your first MM bag?


Yes but they won't be my last!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens.
> 
> View attachment 3677860
> 
> 
> With the midnight tusciana
> 
> View attachment 3677862
> 
> 
> And all 3 of these lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3677864



Odebdo, your bags are GORGEOUS.  You are really tempting me with that photo of your Calista!  I am such a hobo girl, but I've held off on the Calista because I carry a lot of stuff and because there's no center zip type of organization in the bag.  But Calista such has caught my eye.  How lovely it is.

P.S.  That phrase of yours -- husband customs -- is utterly memorable.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sickgrl13 said:


> Congrats!  What a bonus, finding an unexpected surprise in the box.
> 
> Slightly off topic, I wonder if Marco had a hand in designing the now defunct Reed Krakoff Boxer as the Athena is strikingly similar.   If he did, bravo as my Boxers (and other Krakoff bags) are so well-designed.
> View attachment 3677891



I adore my Krakoff bags too. I have 3 Fighter Satchels.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> I got a white box!! My husband says these white boxes keep arriving at our house...he is confused. Sigh. Husband customs.
> 
> I was so excited as this is 2 new styles for me...Cassandra in the midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware, added exterior slip pocket, and Bordeaux tusciana Theia with dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Oh my word. I have no words. My pictures are not good as I have no good place for good lighting, so bordeaux looks brown and it isn't, but I still want to post pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3677845
> 
> View attachment 3677846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677847
> 
> View attachment 3677848
> View attachment 3677849



Husband customs! I know that one well! Beauties! Congrats!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Very nice!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens.
> 
> View attachment 3677860
> 
> 
> With the midnight tusciana
> 
> View attachment 3677862
> 
> 
> And all 3 of these lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3677864



All are gorgeous!!! Could you please post more photo of the Theia? I love both this leather color and am curious about the style. 

Also, what do you think of Aquila Matte? How does it feels compare to Merino? 

TIA!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odbedo, swoon!! I love the Tuscania's and Midnight Blue is on my list. The Cassandra is so light in this leather. Just gorgeous. And I know what you mean about Bordeaux not being brown - a super choice for the Theia too!!

Super curious about the Aquila Matte - weight & hand feel but also how it compares to Merinos and the old BE Matte.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes but they won't be my last!


I am already on my second order--the beautifully made bags and customizations are too good to resist.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790


What a delightful red!! And yes, you must absolutely post a pic of the cognac! Congrats with your new beauties!!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens.
> 
> View attachment 3677860
> 
> 
> With the midnight tusciana
> 
> View attachment 3677862
> 
> 
> And all 3 of these lovelies!
> 
> View attachment 3677864


Wonderful bags!! Hope you will enjoy the new models to you as much as I do
Looking forward to see the Aquila blue jeans, since I pestered Marco to find this colour after recieving the pebbled light blue denim!! Hoe is this leather.. ordered in black as well and .. oh, forgot what colour ..all 3 in Calistas!
Congrats with your new beauties!!


----------



## bonniekir

Made a double post.. lol


----------



## clu0984

Taking out my new burgundy Ariana out.  Really love this style- comfortable, large, without looking large.  I added an exterior pocket


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790


Ooh that is just a gorgeous red bag. I love red bags they are so versatile. Yours is stunning. Please post it in the Every Women should own a Red Bag thread. It is such a gorgeous red bag I think people outside of the MM thread would love to see it. I absolutely love it the color is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well they finally arrived after the longest day in the history of looking out of the window!!!  My hubby was outside when DHL came and he brought the box in with a smile.  What a winner he is!!  The Selene midi zip in Ruby Red Merinos with silver hardware, silver lining and added outside pocket.  No other modifications were made. I only have an iPhone to take the picture, so pardon the quality.  As we all know the iPhone "averages" color, but it is actually pretty close although the color is a deeper very rich, blue red with no yellow or orange whatsoever.  I am speechless at the quality and the style.  I could not happier.
> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.  Now what do I carry first!!!!!  I think it has to be the red which is my all time favorite color.  But knowing there is another one waiting in the closet is SWEET anticipation.
> View attachment 3677790


Show us the cognac bag we like to drool over all new bags. Even if someone else has shown it for me it is special when it is your bag. Each bag is new and special. At least that is how I look at it.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> I got a white box!! My husband says these white boxes keep arriving at our house...he is confused. Sigh. Husband customs.
> 
> I was so excited as this is 2 new styles for me...Cassandra in the midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware, added exterior slip pocket, and Bordeaux tusciana Theia with dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Oh my word. I have no words. My pictures are not good as I have no good place for good lighting, so bordeaux looks brown and it isn't, but I still want to post pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3677845
> 
> View attachment 3677846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677847
> 
> View attachment 3677848
> View attachment 3677849


Deb these are stunning. I love both of them and especially the Bordeaux what an amazing color leather and I love the gunmetal hardware. The Theia is such a great style. I like both of these bags gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Taking out my new burgundy Ariana out.  Really love this style- comfortable, large, without looking large.  I added an exterior pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678766


Clu I love this style and the leather color. I think I am partial to these burgundy and bordeaux color leathers. I love the Ariana style it is such a stylish bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

Clu - love that burgundy Ariana!! If you had to pick between Ariana and Angelica, which would you go for and why?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Ooh that is just a gorgeous red bag. I love red bags they are so versatile. Yours is stunning. Please post it in the Every Women should own a Red Bag thread. It is such a gorgeous red bag I think people outside of the MM thread would love to see it. I absolutely love it the color is amazing.


I will thank you.


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> Clu - love that burgundy Ariana!! If you had to pick between Ariana and Angelica, which would you go for and why?



I don't have the Angelica but I'm more partial to the Ariana as it looks more hand bag like than tote


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I planned to carry the Selene midi for a week while keeping the Soulmate midi in the closet.  But I could not stand it.  I carried the Selene last night and this morning to my volunteer job and just had to change to the Soulmate this afternoon to see how it worked for me. i was  really unsure if this style would work for me. But the more I use it and touch it and carry it, the more it grows on me.  It just might become my favorite style even though I have always preferred a wide open top that was easy to reach into.  The way this is designed I find that I know what item I am looking for and know whether it is in the middle or one of the sides and that makes it easy to find (if that makes sense).  Plus the drape of the leather is just so darn cool!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I planned to carry the Selene midi for a week while keeping the Soulmate midi in the closet.  But I could not stand it.  I carried the Selene last night and this morning to my volunteer job and just had to change to the Soulmate this afternoon to see how it worked for me. i was  really unsure if this style would work for me. But the more I use it and touch it and carry it, the more it grows on me.  It just might become my favorite style even though I have always preferred a wide open top that was easy to reach into.  The way this is designed I find that I know what item I am looking for and know whether it is in the middle or one of the sides and that makes it easy to find (if that makes sense).  Plus the drape of the leather is just so darn cool!!!



 It definitely makes sense.  You just articulated why I love the Soulmate so much.  It keeps me organized, and my valuables secure.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> It definitely makes sense.  You just articulated why I love the Soulmate so much.  It keeps me organized, and my valuables secure.


I also love the Soulmate I have the midi and ditto this is exactly why I like this style. I have 5 Midi Soulmate bags I definitely love the style.


----------



## lenie

I just received my Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather and Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled. I also ordered a shorter strap for the Penelope messenger so I can hold it in my hand or just under my arm. The Aquila leather is beautiful! Pictures to come.


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Taking out my new burgundy Ariana out.  Really love this style- comfortable, large, without looking large.  I added an exterior pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678766


What a gorgeous colour!! I love the range of wine colours...and the Ariana is such a comfortable bag to carry!! Congratulatins!!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I just received my Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather and Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled. I also ordered a shorter strap for the Penelope messenger so I can hold it in my hand or just under my arm. The Aquila leather is beautiful! Pictures to come.


Oh, please do!! I now remember my third choise of colour was the Tobacco also in Calista, so I am very curious!!! Congrats with your new bags!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> I just received my Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather and Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled. I also ordered a shorter strap for the Penelope messenger so I can hold it in my hand or just under my arm. The Aquila leather is beautiful! Pictures to come.



Yay! How do you feel about the leather? Compare to Merino?


----------



## vink

Since I'm also still deciding on brown Tuscania and someone here ask if anyone has a comparison shot between Biscotti and Cobblestone, I decided to ask Colette. 

Here it is. 




The biscotti is on the left and cobblestone is on the right. Good luck deciding. It's a hard decision for me, too. [emoji4] I feel like I'm going back to square one. [emoji28]


----------



## lenie

Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of the Penelope messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled leather. I had an additional shorter strap made so I could use it as a hand held or just under the arm shoulder for slightly dressier options. I really like the dark taupe pebbled- it's a great neutral that goes with everything and is not black or brown.


----------



## VanBod1525

lenie said:


> Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!
> View attachment 3680015
> 
> View attachment 3680016


Stunning bags, Lenie. The close up of the Aquila Matte reminds me strongly of the texture of some matte leather I had on a bag from the designer Marco previously worked with. This bag, the leather texture and the colour are fantastic. Enjoy!!


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> Since I'm also still deciding on brown Tuscania and someone here ask if anyone has a comparison shot between Biscotti and Cobblestone, I decided to ask Colette.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 3679786
> 
> 
> The biscotti is on the left and cobblestone is on the right. Good luck deciding. It's a hard decision for me, too. [emoji4] I feel like I'm going back to square one. [emoji28]


Thanks Vink, this is super helpful. At first I was leaning towards Biscotti as I thought Cobblestone was "too" distressed. But I had that thought initially about Whiskey and I was so wrong about that. I really like the Cobblestone, not that I don't like the Biscotti but it could be a little light for a bag that I intend to wear crossbody. I am always worried about denim transfer!


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Penelope messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled leather. I had an additional shorter strap made so I could use it as a hand held or just under the arm shoulder for slightly dressier options. I really like the dark taupe pebbled- it's a great neutral that goes with everything and is not black or brown.
> View attachment 3680050
> 
> View attachment 3680051



I shortened the strap on mine, but I like yours better... Even shorter


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Since I'm also still deciding on brown Tuscania and someone here ask if anyone has a comparison shot between Biscotti and Cobblestone, I decided to ask Colette.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 3679786
> 
> 
> The biscotti is on the left and cobblestone is on the right. Good luck deciding. It's a hard decision for me, too. [emoji4] I feel like I'm going back to square one. [emoji28]


For me the Biscotti has a good deal more yellow in it, whereas the Cobblestone is more neutral tan- nidh! I have had a lot of Tan bags, so this why I turned towsrds rhe Cobblestone! Sorry for lousy spelling , but I am actually not supposed to use my hand, and the index finger is shaking like crazy! Lol !!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Thanks Vink, this is super helpful. At first I was leaning towards Biscotti as I thought Cobblestone was "too" distressed. But I had that thought initially about Whiskey and I was so wrong about that. I really like the Cobblestone, not that I don't like the Biscotti but it could be a little light for a bag that I intend to wear crossbody. I am always worried about denim transfer!


I will take a close up of the Cobblestone tomorrow!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!
> View attachment 3680015
> 
> View attachment 3680016


Uour penny in Taupe is marvelous!!
And now seeing your gorgeous Tobacco Calista, I am pleased I ordered one as well!! Congrats with your lovlies!!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!
> View attachment 3680015
> 
> View attachment 3680016



How do you like it compare to Merino? 
TIA?


----------



## vink

Anyone with Juliet, what's your thought on the bag, especially size comparing with Selene Midi? 
TIA!


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> How do you like it compare to Merino?
> TIA?



The Aquila matte is thicker and more substantial than Merinos, but still supple. I like the Aquila more because it still can slouch, but seems more durable. The Merinos is lighter in weight and would be good for styles like the Diva bucket which needs to be cinched.


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> Anyone with Juliet, what's your thought on the bag, especially size comparing with Selene Midi?
> TIA!



The Juliet is bigger than the Midi Selene. The bottom depth is wider so it can hold more. However, it does slouch a little when you put your things in so it doesn't seem as big when it is stuffed. I think it is a very different look compared to the Selene. The Selene is more of a tote and seems a little more casual. You can also carry the Selene by hand or on your shoulders. The Juliette is a true satchel that seems a little more elegant/ refined/ dressy. It can only be hand held with the handles or shoulder/cross body with the longer strap. I think the Juliette is very similar to the LV Speedy( especially in how the Speedy looks and feels in leather).


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I just received my Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather and Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled. I also ordered a shorter strap for the Penelope messenger so I can hold it in my hand or just under my arm. The Aquila leather is beautiful! Pictures to come.


I cannot wait to see the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather and your Penelope. They both sound amazing.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Penelope messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled leather. I had an additional shorter strap made so I could use it as a hand held or just under the arm shoulder for slightly dressier options. I really like the dark taupe pebbled- it's a great neutral that goes with everything and is not black or brown.
> View attachment 3680050
> 
> View attachment 3680051


Gorgeous. Love the leather - perfect.


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> For me the Biscotti has a good deal more yellow in it, whereas the Cobblestone is more neutral tan- nidh! I have had a lot of Tan bags, so this why I turned towsrds rhe Cobblestone! Sorry for lousy spelling , but I am actually not supposed to use my hand, and the index finger is shaking like crazy! Lol !!


Thanks Bonnie, this is really helpful. I am looking for something with less yellow undertones, more of a neutral so it looks like Cobblestone is the way to go. At one point I was all about colour and now I seem to be going back to what I consider are my neutrals which are very specific blue, brown and grey tones.


----------



## VanBod1525

They say if you write it, it will come so...I'd like a Cobblestone Tuscania Calista, a Dark Brown Tuscania Theia and a Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra. Dark Gunmetal hardware on the Theia and Cassandra. Now, I just need to go and water and talk to my Money Tree seedling.


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> They say if you write it, it will come so...I'd like a Cobblestone Tuscania Calista, a Dark Brown Tuscania Theia and a Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra. Dark Gunmetal hardware on the Theia and Cassandra. Now, I just need to go and water and talk to my Money Tree seedling.



*Van*, can you please, please send me a cutting from your money tree?  Mine has died from over-picking!  

In other news, Colette has sent me some swatches for me to cook up the next colorblocked MM bag.  I'm thinking a Grande Aura, but a Rua Angelica might also work.  Or gasp-both!    This thread is dangerous to both my wallet and sanity.  I will spend the next few days obsessing over which colors to choose.  Hopefully I won't anger Marco with my color combos!


----------



## VanBod1525

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Van*, can you please, please send me a cutting from your money tree?  Mine has died from over-picking!
> 
> In other news, Colette has sent me some swatches for me to cook up the next colorblocked MM bag.  I'm thinking a Grande Aura, but a Rua Angelica might also work.  Or gasp-both!    This thread is dangerous to both my wallet and sanity.  I will spend the next few days obsessing over which colors to choose.  Hopefully I won't anger Marco with my color combos!


Oooh!! This is exciting. What are the swatches? What combos are you thinking? I might have exaggerated my money tree. Right now, I planted a seed and am watering the earth. No sign of twig or leaf yet but as soon as it sprouts, I'll let you know.


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> Oooh!! This is exciting. What are the swatches? What combos are you thinking? I might have exaggerated my money tree. Right now, I planted a seed and am watering the earth. No sign of twig or leaf yet but as soon as it sprouts, I'll let you know.


Purple and turquoise in flat calf or merinos are the front runners but Colette-bless her-knows I love bright colors so she kindly popped in a few other saturated colors I might like.  So now the obsession with checking my mail starts!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!
> View attachment 3680015
> 
> View attachment 3680016





lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Penelope messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled leather. I had an additional shorter strap made so I could use it as a hand held or just under the arm shoulder for slightly dressier options. I really like the dark taupe pebbled- it's a great neutral that goes with everything and is not black or brown.
> View attachment 3680050
> 
> View attachment 3680051



Gorgeous bags, lenie! I love the interchangeable straps on the Penny Messenger. This makes the style so much more versatile for me.


----------



## soramillay

Just thought i'd share a photo of my new love, adopted from the wonderful Cowumbut. Minerva Midi in Dark Teal Pebbled. It really does carry beautifully over a coat, I'm impressed!


----------



## bonniekir

VanB..First the Cobblestone, the the BE tan ( biscotti is less tannish, but still Tan) As you can see the Cobblestone behaves similar to the Bordeaux in the shade.. gets more brownish.. last the Dark blue Tuscania, that does not have all the shine as the other Tuscanias


----------



## clu0984

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3680799
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd share a photo of my new love, adopted from the wonderful Cowumbut. Minerva Midi in Dark Teal Pebbled. It really does carry beautifully over a coat, I'm impressed!



Gorgeous all around!


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> VanB..First the Cobblestone, the the BE tan ( biscotti is less tannish, but still Tan) As you can see the Cobblestone behaves similar to the Bordeaux in the shade.. gets more brownish.. last the Dark blue Tuscania, that does not have all the shine as the other Tuscanias
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680802
> 
> View attachment 3680803
> View attachment 3680804



Thanks for the comparison


----------



## clu0984

Anyone have a modeling pic of messenger Calista?  Can't decide between shoulder or messenger style (and I don't need both!!!)


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3680799
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd share a photo of my new love, adopted from the wonderful Cowumbut. Minerva Midi in Dark Teal Pebbled. It really does carry beautifully over a coat, I'm impressed!


I just adore this colour!! Minerva dark teal was amongst the first bags I recieved from MM!! 
Congtrats with this lovely bag!


----------



## Odebdo

clu0984 said:


> Anyone have a modeling pic of messenger Calista?  Can't decide between shoulder or messenger style (and I don't need both!!!)



Look back here or in our reference thread...Vannie just did this for us when she got hers.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Look back here or in our reference thread...Vannie just did this for us when she got hers.


I think there are a couple of mod shots on the MM blog where Colette shows it over the shoulder and also carried in the crook of the arm. Also there is a post from Bonnie showing the messenger style in addition to the photos I posted.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am curious about the durability of the various leathers.  Would some of you who have had your bags for several years and used them in a normal fashion (whatever that is, but you know what I mean)share with the group how they have held up.  I am hoping that my beautiful Soulmate and Selene will give me many years of pleasure.


----------



## lignecpq

Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307



This is amazing. The leathers look gorgeous together. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307



Gorgeous!  I love colorblocks!


----------



## msd_bags

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307



Your bag is so beautiful!!!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3680799
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd share a photo of my new love, adopted from the wonderful Cowumbut. Minerva Midi in Dark Teal Pebbled. It really does carry beautifully over a coat, I'm impressed!



What a beauty this is!! You just reminded me that Midi Minerva is one of my favorites to carry. In time I will add to my red nappa. Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## vink

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307



It's beautiful! And how do you like your Calista? Pix please. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I also got the midi soulmate in cognac Merinos with gold hardware, but there have been several of those posted so will not post mine. I love it as well.
> View attachment 3677790


Post!  Post!  Post!

I have the same exact bag, and I would love to see yours, too. I totally concur with you on the drape/folds of the Soulmate design---they are my favorite feature.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> You are absolutely correct.  I was truly hesitant about spending money on something I had never seen, touched or heard about until recently. Boy am I glad I did!


Oh, yes, and welcome to the circle of Massaccesi love!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> And a surprise to me because I did not look at what bags were included in this box and I only assumed those two...my Aquila matte jeans blue Calista was also included and oh my heavens.
> View attachment 3677860


Oohh la la, Odebdo!  That Calista is blue perfection.


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> Taking out my new burgundy Ariana out.  Really love this style- comfortable, large, without looking large.  I added an exterior pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3678766


This looks so nice with the outer pocket. I like your amethyst pebbled Arianna, too. Both beautiful bags!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Here are some pics of the Calista in Tobacco Aquila matte leather. I love the color and texture!
> View attachment 3680015
> 
> View attachment 3680016


Googly eyes over here!!  I am glad that I chose this color for the Calista I ordered, couldn't decide between tobacco and tan. Both colors are very pretty. 

Can't wait to see your bag soon, @lenie!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Penelope messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled leather. I had an additional shorter strap made so I could use it as a hand held or just under the arm shoulder for slightly dressier options. I really like the dark taupe pebbled- it's a great neutral that goes with everything and is not black or brown.
> View attachment 3680050
> 
> View attachment 3680051


I love all of the Massaccesi taupes. This dark taupe seems it would look almost grey in certain light. So what do you think of the Penny messenger?  I think it's your smallest MM?  You're branching out, lenie...that's good and that's bad. Bad if you discover how great this little bag is for shopping or for when you walk your dog and there's a shop on the route to get a drink or snack, and then you think you need one in several colors!  The Penny would be adorable in all of the brighter colors.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Since I'm also still deciding on brown Tuscania and someone here ask if anyone has a comparison shot between Biscotti and Cobblestone, I decided to ask Colette.
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> View attachment 3679786
> 
> 
> The biscotti is on the left and cobblestone is on the right. Good luck deciding. It's a hard decision for me, too. [emoji4] I feel like I'm going back to square one. [emoji28]


It's agonizing to choose!  I chose the Cobblestone because it's a more unique shade of brown, to me anyway. I'm curious to know what you choose and for what bag.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> They say if you write it, it will come so...I'd like a Cobblestone Tuscania Calista, a Dark Brown Tuscania Theia and a Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra. Dark Gunmetal hardware on the Theia and Cassandra. Now, I just need to go and water and talk to my Money Tree seedling.


Van, after getting an Angelica in Cobblestone, I would totally go for a Cobblestone Calista, too.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> View attachment 3680799
> 
> 
> Just thought i'd share a photo of my new love, adopted from the wonderful Cowumbut. Minerva Midi in Dark Teal Pebbled. It really does carry beautifully over a coat, I'm impressed!


Love this!  Minerva has the best shoulder strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Van*, can you please, please send me a cutting from your money tree?  Mine has died from over-picking!
> 
> In other news, Colette has sent me some swatches for me to cook up the next colorblocked MM bag.  I'm thinking a Grande Aura, but a Rua Angelica might also work.  Or gasp-both!    This thread is dangerous to both my wallet and sanity.  I will spend the next few days obsessing over which colors to choose.  Hopefully I won't anger Marco with my color combos!


I look forward to seeing which bag and colors you choose!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I am curious about the durability of the various leathers.  Would some of you who have had your bags for several years and used them in a normal fashion (whatever that is, but you know what I mean)share with the group how they have held up.  I am hoping that my beautiful Soulmate and Selene will give me many years of pleasure.


My older MM bags are just as beautiful as the newer ones.  In fact, the vachetta leather ones look better now because of the patina. The pebbled leather looks like new and will continue to look so, especially if well cared for. The pebbled leather's durability is its paramount feature. The nappa and merinos leather develop a nice patina and get softer over time.


----------



## tenKrat

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307


Hi @lignecpq!  Thanks for posting your Miss M. She is lovely and so unique!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I love all of the Massaccesi taupes. This dark taupe seems it would look almost grey in certain light. So what do you think of the Penny messenger?  I think it's your smallest MM?  You're branching out, lenie...that's good and that's bad. Bad if you discover how great this little bag is for shopping or for when you walk your dog and there's a shop on the route to get a drink or snack, and then you think you need one in several colors!  The Penny would be adorable in all of the brighter colors.



I really like the Penny messenger. I'm impressed by how much it actually holds. MM bags are so addicting! We'll need a MM Anonymous soon[emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'd love to see some Juliet or Penny messenger modshots if anyone has them! TIA [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> I really like the Penny messenger. I'm impressed by how much it actually holds. MM bags are so addicting! We'll need a MM Anonymous soon[emoji4]



Agree Lenie  it's amazing what I can carry in the Penny Messenger


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> We'll need a MM Anonymous soon[emoji4]


That would have been a perfect name for the Massaccesi BST group on FB, ha ha.


----------



## ajamy

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307


I love the combination of colours, and the Miss M is a great choice to show them off.


----------



## bonniekir

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307


Stunning combination!! I agree with another poster, that this model is 
perfect for colourblockings 
This reminds me of some HH bags! Congratulation!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> I really like the Penny messenger. I'm impressed by how much it actually holds. MM bags are so addicting! We'll need a MM Anonymous soon[emoji4]



Truly addictive.  In the space of ~ 1 month, I've become hooked.
I just got shipment notification of a Penny messenger and some SLGs!!!!  I will have to wait until Monday I guess.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Sickgrl13 said:


> Truly addictive.  In the space of ~ 1 month, I've become hooked.
> I just got shipment notification of a Penny messenger and some SLGs!!!!  I will have to wait until Monday I guess.



You will love the Penny Messenger! It's one of my fave styles these days.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> It's agonizing to choose!  I chose the Cobblestone because it's a more unique shade of brown, to me anyway. I'm curious to know what you choose and for what bag.



I picked cobblestone at first. Your Angelica is the inspiration for that. But now seeing how tan it is, I'm not so sure. Saddle brown isn't the most flattering shade on me. [emoji28] 
I want to order it in Juliet, but there are not enough info for me to decide. I'm looking for something slouchy model that's not too big and can be handheld. It's getting hard to decide. [emoji29]


----------



## bubbastatta

That is something I need


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My older MM bags are just as beautiful as the newer ones.  In fact, the vachetta leather ones look better now because of the patina. The pebbled leather looks like new and will continue to look so, especially if well cared for. The pebbled leather's durability is its paramount feature. The nappa and merinos leather develop a nice patina and get softer over time.


Thank you for taking the time to reply.  That is good to know.  The leather is obviously of very good, actually excellent, quality, and I was   interested in the aging, the patina, etc.  You answered it well.  I am laughing because if both of my bags in Merinos get any softer they will just be an envelope sized blob on the counter!!!  Loving them!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

LuvAllBags said:


> You will love the Penny Messenger! It's one of my fave styles these days.



I've already warned my coworkers that I will be working from home Monday to make sure I don't miss the DHL delivery.   [emoji3]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> That would have been a perfect name for the Massaccesi BST group on FB, ha ha.



tenKrat, would you happen to know how much your Vachetta Daphne weighs? I've been on the hunt for a bag that patinas beautifully, but I'm wary about the weight of MM's Vachetta bags! Everyone always says their the heaviest!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307


This is absolutely gorgeous! What a great idea. I may have to borrow this idea.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> tenKrat, would you happen to know how much your Vachetta Daphne weighs? I've been on the hunt for a bag that patinas beautifully, but I'm wary about the weight of MM's Vachetta bags! Everyone always says their the heaviest!


I do not know how much my sauro tan vachetta Daphne weighs.  I wish I could help you, but I'm unable to weigh it because all of my handbags, save a few, are packed up and on a barge to the U.S. mainland.  I'm relocating from Hawaii to Florida this summer.  

It's so hard to describe its weight without an actual number, and so much of it depends on what you carry and how you perceive heaviness.  For me, my Daphne isn't that heavy because it's a smallish medium size bag, and I'm mindful of what I put in the bag so that it doesn't get stuffed.

Colette has the same exact bag, so you may ask her to weigh it for you.  She wouldn't mind at all if she has a scale handy.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I picked cobblestone at first. Your Angelica is the inspiration for that. But now seeing how tan it is, I'm not so sure. Saddle brown isn't the most flattering shade on me. [emoji28]
> I want to order it in Juliet, but there are not enough info for me to decide. I'm looking for something slouchy model that's not too big and can be handheld. It's getting hard to decide. [emoji29]


Have you considered Juliet in one of the brown Aquila matte leathers, i.e., tan or tobacco?  Would either of those work for you?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> I do not know how much my sauro tan vachetta Daphne weighs.  I wish I could help you, but I'm unable to weigh it because all of my handbags, save a few, are packed up and on a barge to the U.S. mainland.  I'm relocating from Hawaii to Florida this summer.
> 
> It's so hard to describe its weight without an actual number, and so much of it depends on what you carry and how you perceive heaviness.  For me, my Daphne isn't that heavy because it's a smallish medium size bag, and I'm mindful of what I put in the bag so that it doesn't get stuffed.
> 
> Colette has the same exact bag, so you may ask her to weigh it for you.  She wouldn't mind at all if she has a scale handy.


That's a big move! I've lived in Florida all my life, hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## anabg

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see some Juliet or Penny messenger modshots if anyone has them! TIA [emoji4]


I am also interested in the Juliet, but don't have one, yet.  Here is a penny messenger modshot.  I am 5'-1" and 148 lbs.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply.  That is good to know.  The leather is obviously of very good, actually excellent, quality, and I was   interested in the aging, the patina, etc.  You answered it well.  I am laughing because if both of my bags in Merinos get any softer they will just be an envelope sized blob on the counter!!!  Loving them!!!


Glad to hear you love your bags.  Your cognac merinos Soulmate Midi is an excellent choice.    I love reds with blue undertones, too.  I've had to resist the ruby red merinos because I already have a bag in a very similar red.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> That's a big move! I've lived in Florida all my life, hope you enjoy it here!


This will be my sixth time crossing the Pacific Ocean for a move.  It's not something one could ever get used to.  Stressful every time.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> This will be my sixth time crossing the Pacific Ocean for a move.  It's not something one could ever get used to.  Stressful every time.



Been there, done that.  It certainly is stressful.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> This will be my sixth time crossing the Pacific Ocean for a move.  It's not something one could ever get used to.  Stressful every time.


Wow, kudos *tenKrat*--six times!  I have gone through a back and forth transatlantic move once and would prefer never to have to do that again.  At one point during packing, (when you make more of a mess than when you started), I just looked around my flat and wanted fall and the floor and cry, call my new boss in Europe to tell him I was staying stateside.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anabg said:


> I am also interested in the Juliet, but don't have one, yet.  Here is a penny messenger modshot.  I am 5'-1" and 148 lbs.
> 
> View attachment 3682185



Yay!! Thanks for the modshot!! It helped me realize I have a bag that already looks like it. It looks great on you though! The quest for the right MM bag for me continues…



tenKrat said:


> I do not know how much my sauro tan vachetta Daphne weighs.  I wish I could help you, but I'm unable to weigh it because all of my handbags, save a few, are packed up and on a barge to the U.S. mainland.  I'm relocating from Hawaii to Florida this summer.
> 
> It's so hard to describe its weight without an actual number, and so much of it depends on what you carry and how you perceive heaviness.  For me, my Daphne isn't that heavy because it's a smallish medium size bag, and I'm mindful of what I put in the bag so that it doesn't get stuffed.
> 
> Colette has the same exact bag, so you may ask her to weigh it for you.  She wouldn't mind at all if she has a scale handy.



Thanks for replying anyway - I'll have to think about what Vachetta to get!! Good luck moving…that's so far [emoji33]


----------



## tenKrat

@bellebellebelle19, the vachetta leathers are so lovely, and they're not all the same.  My favorites are the rust vachetta, which is pebbled,  and the dark taupe, which is smooth.  I would like to see an oxblood vachetta someday.  I really like the vachetta leathers on the smaller bags like Aura or Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  They look really good in the boxier, structured bags.  

What bag are you thinking on?


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> Look back here or in our reference thread...Vannie just did this for us when she got hers.



Thanks


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> I think there are a couple of mod shots on the MM blog where Colette shows it over the shoulder and also carried in the crook of the arm. Also there is a post from Bonnie showing the messenger style in addition to the photos I posted.



Thanks!!


----------



## soramillay

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307



Wow I never would have imagined this combination but it looks impossibly chic, like something out of Celine or Gucci. And best of all, you're the only one in the world with this bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> @bellebellebelle19, the vachetta leathers are so lovely, and they're not all the same.  My favorites are the rust vachetta, which is pebbled,  and the dark taupe, which is smooth.  I would like to see an oxblood vachetta someday.  I really like the vachetta leathers on the smaller bags like Aura or Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  They look really good in the boxier, structured bags.
> 
> What bag are you thinking on?



I agree that structure would probably ideal with the vachetta! I like how styles like Daphne or Angelica might have a bit of give, but I'm wondering about a vachetta Athena/little Athena which I think would definitely be stiffer…


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I do not know how much my sauro tan vachetta Daphne weighs.  I wish I could help you, but I'm unable to weigh it because all of my handbags, save a few, are packed up and on a barge to the U.S. mainland.  I'm relocating from Hawaii to Florida this summer.
> 
> It's so hard to describe its weight without an actual number, and so much of it depends on what you carry and how you perceive heaviness.  For me, my Daphne isn't that heavy because it's a smallish medium size bag, and I'm mindful of what I put in the bag so that it doesn't get stuffed.
> 
> Colette has the same exact bag, so you may ask her to weigh it for you.  She wouldn't mind at all if she has a scale handy.



You're moving? For a season or for good? Wow... if I were you, I'd definitely miss the view. But I wish you the best for the new place!


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I agree that structure would probably ideal with the vachetta! I like how styles like Daphne or Angelica might have a bit of give, but I'm wondering about a vachetta Athena/little Athena which I think would definitely be stiffer…


I had an Athena, which is a large handbag. It was in nappa, one of the lighter leathers, and when I put my things in it, the bag felt a little heavy after carrying it a while. It would be even heavier in vachetta. 

Little Athena in vachetta would look very nice. The weight would be more tolerable in this smaller bag.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Have you considered Juliet in one of the brown Aquila matte leathers, i.e., tan or tobacco?  Would either of those work for you?



I don't know... I want light weight Juliet and Tuscania sounds like a match. I also want to have at least one bag in every leather and I haven't had Tuscania yet. I like the distress on it and am looking for a style that'd go well with it and match what I like. This is quite a harder task than I thought. [emoji28] 
If only Juliet is smaller than it seems. ... [emoji29]


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Wow, kudos *tenKrat*--six times!  I have gone through a back and forth transatlantic move once and would prefer never to have to do that again.  At one point during packing, (when you make more of a mess than when you started), I just looked around my flat and wanted fall and the floor and cry, call my new boss in Europe to tell him I was staying stateside.



Oh... my... lots of hugs to you.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> You're moving? For a season or for good? Wow... if I were you, I'd definitely miss the view. But I wish you the best for the new place!


Just for this season in my life. It's likely that I will return to Hawaii in several years.  Best place to live. I'm excited about being on the mainland. I'll still live in a tropical climate, so that's all right.


----------



## Barefootgirl

good morning ladies! I am loving all these recent photos....don't know what I enjoy more! looking at Massacccesi bags or drinking espresso from my new Nespresso machine (good bye Starbux!)

I have a question, wondering if someone can help me out....I was cheating on Marco this morning, look around at other brands of bags and i noticed that Patricia Nash has a very cool line of interchangeable "guitar straps" .....crossbody bag straps that can be swapped out with one of her handle-less crossbody bags. Trouble is,  I love some the straps : embroidery & leather designs! etc....would love to use them with another bag that has interchangeable hooks for straps....her designs are in black or tan leather....(think traditional Coach leather shades)..... can any of you think of other brands that offer crossbody bags I could use these straps with? Her crossbody bags are just too small for me... maybe I need to find a link... here it is:

www.patricianashdesigns.com. - under custom bags and straps....although more summery straps are shown in her collection on Macys.com. anyway, have a great day all! thanks


----------



## Sickgrl13

Miss Aura riding shotgun.


----------



## pbnjam

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Aura riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683012



So pretty! Love seeing her in action.


----------



## djfmn

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I've enjoyed seeing all of your MM purchases over these last couple of years. I finally took the plunge with a Demetria in smoke grey a few months back, which I love. I've just received my second order: a Calista in Dark Blue Verona and a colorblock Miss M in black, dark green, and taupe nappa. Here are pics of my Miss M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681306
> View attachment 3681307


This is gorgeous. I love all the new color block bags. They are so unique and amazing. Love it.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Aura riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683012


I love love love love love this bag. Did I tell you I love this bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

A few questions for all who bought a Calista:  Do you like how it sits on your shoulder?  Does it have room to carry what you need on a daily basis?  Is it easy or hard to find stuff inside the bag?


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> A few questions for all who bought a Calista:  Do you like how it sits on your shoulder?  Does it have room to carry what you need on a daily basis?  Is it easy or hard to find stuff inside the bag?[/QUO
> I am glad you asked this.  I keep looking at it as well and wonder if that strip across the opening makes it tedious to get into.  Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

Another question about the Calista. How big are the actual openings on either side of the strap?  It is really hard to tell in the photos.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> A few questions for all who bought a Calista:  Do you like how it sits on your shoulder?  Does it have room to carry what you need on a daily basis?  Is it easy or hard to find stuff inside the bag?



I love the Calista style! It stays on my shoulder and is very comfortable to carry. It holds the same amount of things that I carry in my Minerva, Soulmate, or Selene. I was concerned by how much it would hold because the depth was smaller than any of my other bags. When I put my things in, it slouches beautifully and doesn't look overstuffed or fat. The picture I posted of my Tobacco Aquila matte Calista earlier has my things in it so you can see that it looks well proportioned with everything in it.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Another question about the Calista. How big are the actual openings on either side of the strap?  It is really hard to tell in the photos.



The opening at the top of the Calista is very spacious. It is easy to get in and out of the bag. I have no problem locating items in this bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I love the Calista style! It stays on my shoulder and is very comfortable to carry. It holds the same amount of things that I carry in my Minerva, Soulmate, or Selene. I was concerned by how much it would hold because the depth was smaller than any of my other bags. When I put my things in, it slouches beautifully and doesn't look overstuffed or fat. The picture I posted of my Tobacco Aquila matte Calista earlier has my things in it so you can see that it looks well proportioned with everything in it.



When you refer to your Soulmate, is that a Midi or a Full Soulmate?


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> When you refer to your Soulmate, is that a Midi or a Full Soulmate?



I only have the full Soulmate.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I only have the full Soulmate.



Thank you for that.  With this information, I now know that the Calista will work for me.  A few posts back, you discussed the weight and durability of the Aquila Matte leathers, and I found that information to be very useful as well.  This leads me to my next MM bag: a Calista in Jeans Blue Aquila Matte.  Which lining do you think would work best: silver or dark gray?

P.S. I can't thank you enough for sharing your insight and photos of the new MM bags.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that.  With this information, I now know that the Calista will work for me.  A few posts back, you discussed the weight and durability of the Aquila Matte leathers, and I found that information to be very useful as well.  This leads me to my next MM bag: a Calista in Jeans Blue Aquila Matte.  Which lining do you think would work best: silver or dark gray?
> 
> P.S. I can't thank you enough for sharing your insight and photos of the new MM bags.



You are so very welcome! I like the silver lining-it's lighter and easier to find things. Either one would be great with the blue Aquila; I'm just partial to the silver. It's going to be beautiful!!


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> Here is the Juliette in River Blue vachetta. She is so elegant and refined! The leather will soften with time but still hold her shape. The Juliette is classy and timeless. I have also taken comparison pics with Rua Angelica in Deep Blue Africa.
> View attachment 3661185
> 
> View attachment 3661189
> 
> View attachment 3661193
> 
> 
> Here is the Calista in Nude pebbled leather. I love how she hugs the body and is elegantly simple. Because she slouches, she feels and looks smaller than actual dimensions. I have taken comparison pics with Midi Minerva in dark taupe vachetta.
> View attachment 3661197
> 
> View attachment 3661198
> 
> View attachment 3661199
> 
> View attachment 3661200



Hi Lenie, 
Does the pebbled leather give structure like the Napa or Vachetta? 
And would you say the nude leans towards pink? It looks like more pink on Marco's website, but a lovely cream in your picture.

Thanks !


----------



## lenie

anitalilac said:


> Hi Lenie,
> Does the pebbled leather give structure like the Napa or Vachetta?
> And would you say the nude leans towards pink? It looks like more pink on Marco's website, but a lovely cream in your picture.
> 
> Thanks !


The pebbled is not as structured as the vachetta or Napa, but more than merinos. It wears very well and has a great texture. The nude has a slight blush undertone to beige, definitely not as pink as it shows up on the website.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> The pebbled is not as structured as the vachetta or Napa, but more than merinos. It wears very well and has a great texture. The nude has a slight blush undertone to beige, definitely not as pink as it shows up on the website.



Yes, nude is not as pink as the website. I have a swatch pic from Colette somewhere that I can post. 

The swatches I requested have arrived and gah!  Too hard to choose.  The dark violet merinos is so soft and scrumptious it just screams Calista but she's just not my style. I am thinking either a Midi Selene, Grande Aura or Rua Angelica. 

I keep looking at the flat calf and wishing I could get a pair of Ferragamo Varas in that lovely cobalt blue.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Nude pebbled (left) and crystal pink merinos (right).


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Aura riding shotgun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683012


Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Wow, all your lovely pics, I have a hard time making some myself!
Oh, guess you may have to put up with my three new Calistas in Aquia leather!! Allthough I adore silver hw I chose gunmetal for jeansblue/ silver for Tobacco w/ cappucino leather and light gunmetal for the Black ( both Jeans and black have dark grey linings)


----------



## anitalilac

Sickgrl13 said:


> Nude pebbled (left) and crystal pink merinos (right).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683770


Thanks, I am eyeing both of this leathers with no clue what bags yet. Hahaha!


----------



## bonniekir

I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!



Bonnie, your Calistas are gorgeous!  But they are such a temptation.


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!


Wow, these are gorgeous! I am considering my first Massaccesi, which leather is this? Based on the comments I have seen, is the Merinos the softest? Thank you all!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, your Calistas are gorgeous!  But they are such a temptation.


Thank you!! I must stop with more Calistas.. lol.. it is such an easy bag to wear as the Demetra and Cassandra ( for me at least)  The point is to stop before the greed kicks in! Got myself Calistas in Athene, Tuscania and now Aquila


----------



## bonniekir

christinemliu said:


> Wow, these are gorgeous! I am considering my first Massaccesi, which leather is this? Based on the comments I have seen, is the Merinos the softest? Thank you all!!!


Thank you. This leather is the new Aquila.. soft yes, but the Merino is softer!


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!


These are beautiful Bonnie!!! Very tempting indeed!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!



You just killed me!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> You just killed me!



That makes two of us!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!



Bonnie, is that Tobacco or Tan?


----------



## LuvAllBags

Beautiful, Bonnie! Love seeing the Aquila leathers.


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, is that Tobacco or Tan?


Tobacco! Is there a Tan?


----------



## bonniekir

bonniekir said:


> Tobacco! Is there a Tan?


Yes, there is!  But this is Tobacco!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Yes, there is!  But this is Tobacco!



Bonnie, your photo of the three Calistas did me in!  I was already on the fence, as dear Lenie knows, but now I've placed an order for: a Jeans Blue Aquila Matte Calista with silver lining and hardware, and a Tobacco Aquila Matte Calista with marine lining and light gold hardware!  Too late for the promotion, but at least I am sure the style will work for me!  Many thanks to you, Bonnie, and to Lenie.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, your photo of the three Calistas did me in!  I was already on the fence, as dear Lenie knows, but now I've placed an order for: a Jeans Blue Aquila Matte Calista with silver lining and hardware, and a Tobacco Aquila Matte Calista with marine lining and light gold hardware!  Too late for the promotion, but at least I am sure the style will work for me!  Many thanks to you, Bonnie, and to Lenie.



Beautiful choices! You are going to love them.


----------



## lenie

Sample sale now on Colette's blog!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Sample sale now on Colette's blog!!!



Nice! Hope everyone gets some goodies!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, your photo of the three Calistas did me in!  I was already on the fence, as dear Lenie knows, but now I've placed an order for: a Jeans Blue Aquila Matte Calista with silver lining and hardware, and a Tobacco Aquila Matte Calista with marine lining and light gold hardware!  Too late for the promotion, but at least I am sure the style will work for me!  Many thanks to you, Bonnie, and to Lenie.



I am so sure you will love them !! Are you going for the shoulder strap fixed? Or the messenger version?
I think the choises of linings as well as hw sounds great! These make our bags different ..I am seriously also considering a Theia in the Jeans Blue! This is the only blue type I can wear!!


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> I am so sure you will love them !! Are you going for the shoulder strap fixed? Or the messenger version?
> I think the choises of linings as well as hw sounds great! These make our bags different ..I am seriously also considering a Theia in the Jeans Blue! This is the only blue type I can wear!!



The fixed (regular) version.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> Sample sale now on Colette's blog!!!



Uh oh!!!


----------



## anabg

I am dissapointed the tan Juliet didn't make it to the sample sale.


----------



## djfmn

Well after wanting the seafoam green Grande Aura I decided what I really needed was a navy blue bag so I bought the Angelica on the sample sale. I really have wanted a navy leather bag as it is so versatile and I love the Angelica.


----------



## pdxhb

I've been riding along in the background, loving everyone's reveals and avoiding wishlist growth in an effort to curb ANY purchasing, as we have had a string of big expenses in the last few months. Being responsible, in other words!

That said, I pounced on the sample sale Bluette Merinos Calista because she was on my wishlist anyway.  I can't wait to add her to my spring rotation!


----------



## pbnjam

Alright I ordered the Midi Theia in deep fuchsia merino leather and light gold hardware. [emoji1]


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hi ladies! After being extremely responsible for the longest time I decided I had done enough adulting for now, and I pounced on the port merinos Arianna from the sample sale. She's mine! Or will be, once she gets here. So excited! I've wanted Arianna for ages now.


----------



## mkpurselover

Amethystgirl said:


> Hi ladies! After being extremely responsible for the longest time I decided I had done enough adulting for now, and I pounced on the port merinos Arianna from the sample sale. She's mine! Or will be, once she gets here. So excited! I've wanted Arianna for ages now.


Ah, you got it!  I was going to go for it, as I don't have any red MM bags, and that was the only one with silver hardware.  Enjoy [emoji2]


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> I've been riding along in the background, loving everyone's reveals and avoiding wishlist growth in an effort to curb ANY purchasing, as we have had a string of big expenses in the last few months. Being responsible, in other words!
> 
> That said, I pounced on the sample sale Bluette Merinos Calista because she was on my wishlist anyway.  I can't wait to add her to my spring rotation!



I wanted this one too, but must've been a minute too slow. I'm sure you will love it. It's beautiful! 
I ended up getting the black Merinos Phoebe and the Nude pebbled Selene Midi.
I'm still waiting on my Bluette Hera so it's a good thing I didn't get the Bluette Calista.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Just put in for the Aura Epoca and she's mine!!!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I wanted this one too, but must've been a minute too slow. I'm sure you will love it. It's beautiful!
> I ended up getting the black Merinos Phoebe and the Nude pebbled Selene Midi.
> I'm still waiting on my Bluette Hera so it's a good thing I didn't get the Bluette Calista.


I wondered who got the Nude pebbled Selene midi such a great color and style.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just put in for the Aura Epoca and she's mine!!!!


I have a burgundy Aura I love the style. It fits way more than I thought it would. You will love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

Amethystgirl said:


> Hi ladies! After being extremely responsible for the longest time I decided I had done enough adulting for now, and I pounced on the port merinos Arianna from the sample sale. She's mine! Or will be, once she gets here. So excited! I've wanted Arianna for ages now.


Congrats I looked at that bag it is such a great color. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I wanted this one too, but must've been a minute too slow. I'm sure you will love it. It's beautiful!
> I ended up getting the black Merinos Phoebe and the Nude pebbled Selene Midi.
> I'm still waiting on my Bluette Hera so it's a good thing I didn't get the Bluette Calista.


Oh that nude really caught my eye too! Great picks.


----------



## tenKrat

I got the Aegean blue pebbled Theia Midi!  I'm going to call it my Hawaii Nei bag.


----------



## EGBDF

Does anyone have one of the suede leather organizers? I am so tempted. They seem like a luxurious change from my fabric inserts, and the price is so good.


----------



## tenKrat

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone have one of the suede leather organizers? I am so tempted. They seem like a luxurious change from my fabric inserts, and the price is so good.


I have a grey one. It works quite well for me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Since I picked up an unscheduled bag from the sample sale plus I can't make up my mind on what's next, my wallet is (hopefully) safe for a short while. 

These are the swatches Colette sent. Too hard to chose!

From left: Cobalt and Cherry flat calf; Tangerine, Purple, Violet, and Tuquoise Nappa; Dark Violet and Celeste Merinos; Amethyst Pebbled.


----------



## Sickgrl13




----------



## Amethystgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> View attachment 3684261



Violet nappa is gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I got the Aegean blue pebbled Theia Midi!  I'm going to call it my Hawaii Nei bag.


Tenkrat the Aegean blue leather is such a great color. This is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## djfmn

EGBDF said:


> Does anyone have one of the suede leather organizers? I am so tempted. They seem like a luxurious change from my fabric inserts, and the price is so good.


I have one of the suede leather organizers and it works pretty well.


----------



## msd_bags

Maybe it's a good thing I'm on a different time zone and I woke up with a lot of sample bags already sold! My wallet is happy. [emoji28]


----------



## EGBDF

djfmn said:


> I have one of the suede leather organizers and it works pretty well.


Does it keep it's shape ok or has it started to soften/collapse at all?


----------



## djfmn

EGBDF said:


> Does it keep it's shape ok or has it started to soften/collapse at all?


It has not collapsed or softened very much. It has held its shape pretty well.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Well after wanting the seafoam green Grande Aura I decided what I really needed was a navy blue bag so I bought the Angelica on the sample sale. I really have wanted a navy leather bag as it is so versatile and I love the Angelica.



You got a good one! Out of all, I like that and the Aura Epoca. But I'm too late. Now, I wonder who got that Epoca.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just put in for the Aura Epoca and she's mine!!!!



Yay! I like that bag! You have to do a review on it!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Maybe it's a good thing I'm on a different time zone and I woke up with a lot of sample bags already sold! My wallet is happy. [emoji28]



You're not alone in this. [emoji16]


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Yay! I like that bag! You have to do a review on it!



I will definitely do so, vink.  Aura Epoca looks so soft and cuddly-- I will wear her anytime, summer or winter.  I love my color blocked Aura so much already and now she has a sister. 

It has been little more than 1 month since I took the MM plunge and I am expecting two more shipments in the next week.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I will definitely do so, vink.  Aura Epoca looks so soft and cuddly-- I will wear her anytime, summer or winter.  I love my color blocked Aura so much already and now she has a sister.
> 
> It has been little more than 1 month since I took the MM plunge and I am expecting two more shipments in the next week.



I know! I'm waiting for my shipment, too! It's crazy, but it's so much fun! Please don't forget to put your bags here once you get it. I'm nosy and I really want to know. [emoji16]


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> Maybe it's a good thing I'm on a different time zone and I woke up with a lot of sample bags already sold! My wallet is happy. [emoji28]


Yeap, me too. Although I'm saving up for a Diva in Nappa so I must resist !


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I have one of the suede leather organizers and it works pretty well.


I'm thinking of getting this for my future still saving up stage Diva.


----------



## anitalilac

Amethystgirl said:


> Hi ladies! After being extremely responsible for the longest time I decided I had done enough adulting for now, and I pounced on the port merinos Arianna from the sample sale. She's mine! Or will be, once she gets here. So excited! I've wanted Arianna for ages now.


I notice your avatar, is that a Zhoe Legend? What leather and color? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## anitalilac

Sickgrl13 said:


> View attachment 3684261


Did you feel any difference between the Napa and Flat Calf leather?


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I know! I'm waiting for my shipment, too! It's crazy, but it's so much fun! Please don't forget to put your bags here once you get it. I'm nosy and I really want to know. [emoji16]


What are you getting?


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Since I picked up an unscheduled bag from the sample sale plus I can't make up my mind on what's next, my wallet is (hopefully) safe for a short while.
> 
> These are the swatches Colette sent. Too hard to chose!
> 
> From left: Cobalt and Cherry flat calf; Tangerine, Purple, Violet, and Tuquoise Nappa; Dark Violet and Celeste Merinos; Amethyst Pebbled.


It really is  impossible to pick from all of the beautiful colors and textures.  I spent weeks trying to decide what leather and what color and finally I found out which leathers were the heaviest and eliminated them, then which ones needed special care before use and periodically to stay looking good and eliminated them, etc.  I got it down to two leather choices and then it made the decision easier.  So when you figure out what qualities are most important to you, you are half way there.  My first two bags are Merinos (weight considerations) and the one I ordered today is deep blue Africa because of its uniqueness and still only half up,the weight chain.  Good luck.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> What are you getting?



I have 3 bags; Aegean Pebble Angelica, Iced Taupe Africa Theia Midi, and Dark fuchsia Merino Calista coming. It's from a discount promo. I hold off the delivery coz I was on a trip. Now that I'm back home, I just can't wait for them to be shipped!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I have 3 bags; Aegean Pebble Angelica, Iced Taupe Africa Theia Midi, and Dark fuchsia Merino Calista coming. It's from a discount promo. I hold off the delivery coz I was on a trip. Now that I'm back home, I just can't wait for them to be shipped!



I like all the styles you chose!! And if I was awake for the sample sale that fuchsia merinos Calista would have been a temptation!! Can't wait for you to get your bags. My dark blue Verona Angelica will be delivered in a day's time to my sister in the US. Can't wait for her verdict as she is sometimes bit**y about accepting deliveries for me as well as on the items I order. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I like all the styles you chose!! And if I was awake for the sample sale that fuchsia merinos Calista would have been a temptation!! Can't wait for you to get your bags. My dark blue Verona Angelica will be delivered in a day's time to my sister in the US. Can't wait for her verdict as she is sometimes bit**y about accepting deliveries for me as well as on the items I order. [emoji6]



You got a dark blue Verona? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] You'll love it! I'm so tempted to order during the lining promo, but being away and the inconvenience of paying while I'm out are what bar me from doing so. I'm sure your sister will love it! It's one of the best color I've seen so far. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> You got a dark blue Verona? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] You'll love it! I'm so tempted to order during the lining promo, but being away and the inconvenience of paying while I'm out are what bar me from doing so. I'm sure your sister will love it! It's one of the best color I've seen so far. [emoji4]



Can't wait even more now that you've mentioned best color!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Can't wait even more now that you've mentioned best color!!



[emoji16] I'm not the one to judge since I'm still very new to MM. [emoji4] But if you have a thing for deep dark blue with a hint of purple, you'll love it. [emoji4]


----------



## Sickgrl13

anitalilac said:


> Did you feel any difference between the Napa and Flat Calf leather?


There is quite a difference.  Flat calf is thick and heavy.  Nappa is softer and has more give.  



southernbelle43 said:


> It really is  impossible to pick from all of the beautiful colors and textures.  I spent weeks trying to decide what leather and what color and finally I found out which leathers were the heaviest and eliminated them, then which ones needed special care before use and periodically to stay looking good and eliminated them, etc.  I got it down to two leather choices and then it made the decision easier.  So when you figure out what qualities are most important to you, you are half way there.  My first two bags are Merinos (weight considerations) and the one I ordered today is deep blue Africa because of its uniqueness and still only half up,the weight chain.  Good luck.



My challenge is that I don't mind heavy or higher maintenance leathers but desire very saturated colors with little to no grain, and a lot of structure.  So not a fan of pebbled or any leather with distressing.  The dark violet merinos is gorgeous and I was thinking of pairing it with celeste merinos, but the dark violet is very smooth and celeste is more grainy,  I understand there is natural variation between different hides and batches, this is not a mass made product.  So I was thinking the turquoise nappa would look good with dark violet merinos but then wonder about mixing and matching leathers.  I could ask Colette but I think my wallet needs a bit of a break!


----------



## VanBod1525

I love a sample sale but sat this one out. I'm not wild about the sand colour or I would have pounced on the Calista. The Theia full size in Flirt Red is lovely but it is the wrong shade for me - port or burgundy and I would have swooped. This is all a good thing given what I have on my lust list right now and the state of my wallet/money tree. 

Really looking forward to everyone's reveals/mod shots!


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Did you feel any difference between the Napa and Flat Calf leather?


If I may answer as well: flat calf is stiffer - perfect for structured bags. I feel like my Zhoe will never lose it's shape.  And yes, Napa has more give- but can still be used for structured bags. Also, Napa is more of a matte leather while flat calf is has a sheen to it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I am in paradise.  Box arrived with Penelope goodies and a set of swatch sheets was also kindly included.
1) Penny Messenger in black merinos with with hot pink lining
2) Penelope midi bag in apple green pebbled with light pink lining
3) Little Penelope in cameo rose with apple green lining
4) I got a tassel for the Penny Messenger, but the lobster clasp doesn't fit around the hardware.   Hmmmm.....has anyone else tried this?  If not, I will use the tassel as a keychain.

The swatch sheets have rocketed me to haptic and olfactory heaven.  Nabuk is so smooth and soft and the Africa leathers are stunning!  The Athene is softer than I expected--looks dry and crinkly in photos.  And oh my, the whole package just smells scrumptious.

It is a dark, crappy day here so pics when the sun comes back (hoping tomorrow).


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> There is quite a difference.  Flat calf is thick and heavy.  Nappa is softer and has more give.
> 
> 
> 
> My challenge is that I don't mind heavy or higher maintenance leathers but desire very saturated colors with little to no grain, and a lot of structure.  So not a fan of pebbled or any leather with distressing.  The dark violet merinos is gorgeous and I was thinking of pairing it with celeste merinos, but the dark violet is very smooth and celeste is more grainy,  I understand there is natural variation between different hides and batches, this is not a mass made product.  So I was thinking the turquoise nappa would look good with dark violet merinos but then wonder about mixing and matching leathers.  I could ask Colette but I think my wallet needs a bit of a break!


The beauty of these bags is that Marco can probably take the leather you want and build some structure into it with the lining, or however he does it.   He is an artist.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in paradise.  Box arrived with Penelope goodies and a set of swatch sheets was also kindly included.
> 1) Penny Messenger in black merinos with with hot pink lining
> 2) Penelope midi bag in apple green pebbled with light pink lining
> 3) Little Penelope in cameo rose with apple green lining
> 4) I got a tassel for the Penny Messenger, but the lobster clasp doesn't fit around the hardware.   Hmmmm.....anyone else have have tried this?  If not, I will use the tassel as a keychain.
> 
> The swatch sheets have rocketed me to haptic and olfactory heaven.  Nabuk is so smooth and soft and the Africa leathers are stunning!  The Athene is softer than I expected--looks dry and crinkly in photos.  And oh my, the whole package just smells scrumptious.
> 
> It is a dark, crappy day here so pics when the sun comes back (hoping tomorrow).



I hear that!  I had no idea that I would like Africa leather. When I discovered TPF I skipped over pictures of the pebbled or Africa purses because I am not a fan of those textures.  Then I received that packet full of swatches.  The deep blue Africa jumped right off of the paper and into my heart. I tried to ignore it but relented and ordered a Selene midi zip in deep blue Africa this morning.  Be still my heart. Well this is the second edit on this, so hopefully I will be through. I just have to say that in addition to the leathers, the quality of the hardware and linings is something that I truly appreciate as well.  From top to bottom, inside and out... these purses are really special.  That is all  until I order another one.


----------



## lignecpq

Thanks for all of your kind words, ladies! I will take a picture of my dark blue verona Calista once I wear her. I'm traveling for work, and my colorblock Miss M is the perfect traveling companion!

I am really, really trying to fight the temptation to get another bag! I love having a creative outlet.


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in paradise.  Box arrived with Penelope goodies and a set of swatch sheets was also kindly included.
> 1) Penny Messenger in black merinos with with hot pink lining
> 2) Penelope midi bag in apple green pebbled with light pink lining
> 3) Little Penelope in cameo rose with apple green lining
> 4) I got a tassel for the Penny Messenger, but the lobster clasp doesn't fit around the hardware.   Hmmmm.....has anyone else tried this?  If not, I will use the tassel as a keychain.
> 
> The swatch sheets have rocketed me to haptic and olfactory heaven.  Nabuk is so smooth and soft and the Africa leathers are stunning!  The Athene is softer than I expected--looks dry and crinkly in photos.  And oh my, the whole package just smells scrumptious.
> 
> It is a dark, crappy day here so pics when the sun comes back (hoping tomorrow).


What a delightful bunch of lovlies!! Looking forward seeing your pics!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am curious.  The midi soulmate is the first bag of its style that I have ever had. Mine has the center zip pocket which I really like. It seems that it also helps the bag to have some "shape".  Does anyone who has a midi soulmate with and one without the center pocket care to share how they retain their shapes, or slouch!  I would love to see a photo comparing them,  just in case I should decide to buy another one in a different color.


----------



## southernbelle43

lignecpq said:


> Thanks for all of your kind words, ladies! I will take a picture of my dark blue verona Calista once I wear her. I'm traveling for work, and my colorblock Miss M is the perfect traveling companion!
> 
> I am really, really trying to fight the temptation to get another bag! I love having a creative outlet.


That color block Miss M is really special.


----------



## VanBod1525

southernbelle43 said:


> I hear that!  I had no idea that I would like Africa leather. When I discovered TPF I skipped over pictures of the pebbled or Africa purses because I am not a fan of those textures.  Then I received that packet full of swatches.  The deep blue Africa jumped right off of the paper and into my heart. I tried to ignore it but relented and ordered a Selene midi zip in deep blue Africa this morning.  Be still my heart. Well this is the second edit on this, so hopefully I will be through. I just have to say that in addition to the leathers, the quality of the hardware and linings is something that I truly appreciate as well.  From top to bottom, inside and out... these purses are really special.  That is all  until I order another one.


Whoever had the idea of sending those swatches out, they were inspired. I sit and stroke the Dark Violet swatch - it is so soft that despite me trying to tell myself that I don't need a purple bag, I might well get a messenger or a Penelope midi in it.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Whoever had the idea of sending those swatches out, they were inspired. I sit and stroke the Dark Violet swatch - it is so soft that despite me trying to tell myself that I don't need a purple bag, I might well get a messenger or a Penelope midi in it.


Can you say excellent marketing strategy ; but I am not complaining.  How else would we know.  And I forgot to mention the smell!  I even had my husband sitting in the car smelling my handbag.  Have I lost it or what.  Right this moment I have the soulmate sitting next to me and I can smell that leather, it is intoxicating.  I am sounding weird and I am an old lady, old enough to know better.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am curious.  The midi soulmate is the first bag of its style that I have ever had. Mine has the center zip pocket which I really like. It seems that it also helps the bag to have some "shape".  Does anyone who has a midi soulmate with and one without the center pocket care to share how they retain their shapes, or slouch!  I would love to see a photo comparing them,  just in case I should decide to buy another one in a different color.


I have 5 midi Soulmates and mine all have the center zipper compartment. I like being able to have a secure compartment in my bag that I can put my wallet into because I like the security. I have never requested one without that central zipper compartment but I know other people have. So they would better be able to answer your question.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have 5 midi Soulmates and mine all have the center zipper compartment. I like being able to have a secure compartment in my bag that I can put my wallet into because I like the security. I have never requested one without that central zipper compartment but I know other people have. So they would better be able to answer your question.


I like the security also.  The first few days I was not sure that I was going to like this bag.  I knew the Selene was my style, but I went out on a limb getting the midi soulmate.  But the more I use it, the more I like it.  I think we get used to things, set in our ways, etc.  I make it a point to try new things because you never know what surprises come your way. Isn't life great!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I like the security also.  The first few days I was not sure that I was going to like this bag.  I knew the Selene was my style, but I went out on a limb getting the midi soulmate.  But the more I use it, the more I like it.  I think we get used to things, set in our ways, etc.  I make it a point to try new things because you never know what surprises come your way. Isn't life great!!!!!


Yes it is fun trying new things. I thought the midi Selene was my absolute favorite style and I have 3 of them. Then I bought the midi Soulmate and I loved the style so much I have 5 of them. Then I thought I need another Zhoe as the orange nappa Zhoe was my second MM bag. I know have 5 Zhoe's - one mini, 2 regular and 2 Zhoe Legend. Every time I think I have the perfect MM bag I try another style and I like that style as well. I now have midi Selene, midi Soulmate, Midi Minerva, Diva, Stella, Daphne, Aura, Penelope, Aphrodite and the sale bag I bought is an Angelica. Dang it I just can't stop buying these MM bags. I love all of them all for different reasons. Although I do know I cannot carry large bags they do not suit me at all. I am thinking when I have the time I will take a photo of all my MM bags. I am planning to move my bags to a lower shelf in my closet when I do that I will definitely take a photo.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yes it is fun trying new things. I thought the midi Selene was my absolute favorite style and I have 3 of them. Then I bought the midi Soulmate and I loved the style so much I have 5 of them. Then I thought I need another Zhoe as the orange nappa Zhoe was my second MM bag. I know have 5 Zhoe's - one mini, 2 regular and 2 Zhoe Legend. Every time I think I have the perfect MM bag I try another style and I like that style as well. I now have midi Selene, midi Soulmate, Midi Minerva, Diva, Stella, Daphne, Aura, Penelope, Aphrodite and the sale bag I bought is an Angelica. Dang it I just can't stop buying these MM bags. I love all of them all for different reasons. Although I do know I cannot carry large bags they do not suit me at all. I am thinking when I have the time I will take a photo of all my MM bags. I am planning to move my bags to a lower shelf in my closet when I do that I will definitely take a photo.


Well at least I have stopped with just the Selene and Soulmate          for now.  The structured styles don't appeal to me, but there are three others that I must admit are very, very tempting.  I would love to see a photo of all of them though.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I am curious.  The midi soulmate is the first bag of its style that I have ever had. Mine has the center zip pocket which I really like. It seems that it also helps the bag to have some "shape".  Does anyone who has a midi soulmate with and one without the center pocket care to share how they retain their shapes, or slouch!  I would love to see a photo comparing them,  just in case I should decide to buy another one in a different color.


Not about a midi Soulmate, but I was considering removing the center zip compartment for my order of Angelica, but then I realized it adds to the structured-ness of the bag, which I prefer.  So I didn't have that removed.  I had a midi Minerva in pebbled leather with center zip, but I didn't like that I had to distribute my stuff on each side of that 'divider', so when I ordered my next midi Minerva I had that center compartment removed.  I preferred this as well as the slouch it afforded the bag.  The 2nd bag is in nappa, btw.
When I still had my midi Soulmate, I was also having difficulty finding stuff because I didn't know on which side they were at.  In my mind, if I would order a midi Soulmate again, it will be without center zip.  Just sharing.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in paradise.  Box arrived with Penelope goodies and a set of swatch sheets was also kindly included.
> 1) Penny Messenger in black merinos with with hot pink lining
> 2) Penelope midi bag in apple green pebbled with light pink lining
> 3) Little Penelope in cameo rose with apple green lining
> 4) I got a tassel for the Penny Messenger, but the lobster clasp doesn't fit around the hardware.   Hmmmm.....has anyone else tried this?  If not, I will use the tassel as a keychain.
> 
> The swatch sheets have rocketed me to haptic and olfactory heaven.  Nabuk is so smooth and soft and the Africa leathers are stunning!  The Athene is softer than I expected--looks dry and crinkly in photos.  And oh my, the whole package just smells scrumptious.
> 
> It is a dark, crappy day here so pics when the sun comes back (hoping tomorrow).


The same thing happened to me when I purchased a tassel for my Aphrodite. It doesn't fit! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me that clip wouldn't work with my bag,


----------



## msd_bags

Sneak peek sent by my sister who received the bag for me. I'll get it mid June (what a long wait!!). [emoji20] This is Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with external messenger strap attachment like the Arianna.


	

		
			
		

		
	
  I love how it looks in the picture.  But I can't ask my sister for more pictures, she is not a bag addict like me.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Sneak peek sent by my sister who received the bag for me. I'll get it mid June (what a long wait!!). [emoji20] This is Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with external messenger strap attachment like the Arianna.
> View attachment 3685581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it looks in the picture.  But I can't ask my sister for more pictures, she is not a bag addict like me.



Oh... this is such a tease! And I saw you got the folder! That magic folder! You'll be excited when you get yours. (I slept with mine too many nights to be considered healthy. [emoji28])


----------



## Amethystgirl

anitalilac said:


> I notice your avatar, is that a Zhoe Legend? What leather and color? Looks gorgeous.


Thank you! It's a regular Zhoe, and the leather is Artic Nappa! It is such a stunning bag, and it is way more roomy than I ever expected. I got her in a sample sale, and the picture I took was featured on Facebook.


----------



## vink

Here's my passenger of the day. I'm taking her out for the first day! [emoji4]


----------



## Amethystgirl

msd_bags said:


> When I still had my midi Soulmate, I was also having difficulty finding stuff because I didn't know on which side they were at.  In my mind, if I would order a midi Soulmate again, it will be without center zip.  Just sharing.



This is how I feel as well. I absolutely adore my Cameo Rose Merinos midi Soulmate, but the center compartment just does not work for me. Once my money tree takes off, I will order this same bag, perhaps in a different colour, but without the center compartment.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> The same thing happened to me when I purchased a tassel for my Aphrodite. It doesn't fit! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me that clip wouldn't work with my bag,


You mean you can't hang it on your bag as a decorative piece? I plan to order matching tassels with my bags for the purpose of hanging there.


----------



## soramillay

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in paradise.  Box arrived with Penelope goodies and a set of swatch sheets was also kindly included.
> 1) Penny Messenger in black merinos with with hot pink lining
> 2) Penelope midi bag in apple green pebbled with light pink lining
> 3) Little Penelope in cameo rose with apple green lining
> 4) I got a tassel for the Penny Messenger, but the lobster clasp doesn't fit around the hardware.   Hmmmm.....has anyone else tried this?  If not, I will use the tassel as a keychain.
> 
> The swatch sheets have rocketed me to haptic and olfactory heaven.  Nabuk is so smooth and soft and the Africa leathers are stunning!  The Athene is softer than I expected--looks dry and crinkly in photos.  And oh my, the whole package just smells scrumptious.
> 
> It is a dark, crappy day here so pics when the sun comes back (hoping tomorrow).





Devyn Danielle said:


> The same thing happened to me when I purchased a tassel for my Aphrodite. It doesn't fit! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me that clip wouldn't work with my bag,





anitalilac said:


> You mean you can't hang it on your bag as a decorative piece? I plan to order matching tassels with my bags for the purpose of hanging there.



Can you ask them to mail you a ring clip like the kind they use for the Angel tassels? I'm not sure how to describe it as my bag isn't here with me but it's round, and I recall being able to unclip the tassels and use them on any of my other bags as charms (but I don't cos I'm matchy matchy). Maybe someone with an Angel on hand can take a photo.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Sneak peek sent by my sister who received the bag for me. I'll get it mid June (what a long wait!!). [emoji20] This is Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with external messenger strap attachment like the Arianna.
> View attachment 3685581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how it looks in the picture.  But I can't ask my sister for more pictures, she is not a bag addict like me.



Looks gorgeous! This might be the right navy bag for you, msd!



vink said:


> Here's my passenger of the day. I'm taking her out for the first day! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3685628



Whoa, where did this beauty come from? I remember your Arctic reveal but not this! What color is this, it's positively glowing. It looks like a nice glass of lime juice!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Here's my passenger of the day. I'm taking her out for the first day! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3685628



When I saw this photo, all I could think of is Tiffany.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Looks gorgeous! This might be the right navy bag for you, msd!
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa, where did this beauty come from? I remember your Arctic reveal but not this! What color is this, it's positively glowing. It looks like a nice glass of lime juice!



It arrived late last week via our BST Facebook page and I didn't do a reveal. [emoji4] It's definitely glowing. [emoji4] It's a jade pebble Minerva Midi with SHW. [emoji4]


----------



## lignecpq

Hi ladies! I have a question for those of you who own a Selene Midi Zip. How usable are the pockets? What is the capacity of the pockets, without looking too stuffed? 

Also, I'm not big on lots of hardware because of the weight. I love the look of the outside zippers, but the hardware on the handles is a bit much for me. Do any of you know whether the handles can be made with less hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Looks gorgeous! This might be the right navy bag for you, msd!


I hope so too!! From the photo I really like it.


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> When I saw this photo, all I could think of is Tiffany.



[emoji4] This is a tad more green than blue. But it's equally pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question for those of you who own a Selene Midi Zip. How usable are the pockets? What is the capacity of the pockets, without looking too stuffed?
> 
> Also, I'm not big on lots of hardware because of the weight. I love the look of the outside zippers, but the hardware on the handles is a bit much for me. Do any of you know whether the handles can be made with less hardware?
> 
> Thanks!



I used the pocket to store my mobile phone sometimes, but mostly leave them alone. You can probably hold a small water bottle in there, although it's a flat pocket. I think a long wallet could fit inside, but I use a corner wallet and store it in an inside zip pocket so I don't use it that way. 

I saw some girls request for Soulmate's straps which has less hardware.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> It arrived late last week via our BST Facebook page and I didn't do a reveal. [emoji4] It's definitely glowing. [emoji4] It's a jade pebble Minerva Midi with SHW. [emoji4]


For your initial outing, how do you find the weight?


----------



## bonniekir

Amethystgirl said:


> This is how I feel as well. I absolutely adore my Cameo Rose Merinos midi Soulmate, but the center compartment just does not work for me. Once my money tree takes off, I will order this same bag, perhaps in a different colour, but without the center compartment.


Center compartments are disasters! I never can remember where I put what in where, so I remove them! 
Losen the lining carefully, remove the pocket, sew lining together again! I handstich with tiny stiches. So it hardly can be seen !


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> For your initial outing, how do you find the weight?



I'm ok with the weight, but I think the strap hang a bit too low on me. (I already compare it with Bluey. It hangs about 1.5"- 2" lower than Bluey.) It feels a bit lighter with the exact same load. But that could be just the feeling. I haven't weight the whole bag in.  I already get some compliments on the color this morning thought. It's such a bright and cheery color which matches the day perfectly.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Yes it is fun trying new things. I thought the midi Selene was my absolute favorite style and I have 3 of them. Then I bought the midi Soulmate and I loved the style so much I have 5 of them. Then I thought I need another Zhoe as the orange nappa Zhoe was my second MM bag. I know have 5 Zhoe's - one mini, 2 regular and 2 Zhoe Legend. Every time I think I have the perfect MM bag I try another style and I like that style as well. I now have midi Selene, midi Soulmate, Midi Minerva, Diva, Stella, Daphne, Aura, Penelope, Aphrodite and the sale bag I bought is an Angelica. Dang it I just can't stop buying these MM bags. I love all of them all for different reasons. Although I do know I cannot carry large bags they do not suit me at all. I am thinking when I have the time I will take a photo of all my MM bags. I am planning to move my bags to a lower shelf in my closet when I do that I will definitely take a photo.


Girl! You owe us pictures!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I'm ok with the weight, but I think the strap hang a bit too low on me. (I already compare it with Bluey. It hangs about 1.5"- 2" lower than Bluey.) It feels a bit lighter with the exact same load. But that could be just the feeling. I haven't weight the whole bag in.  I already get some compliments on the color this morning thought. It's such a bright and cheery color which matches the day perfectly.


I'm sure compliments will really be coming your way as it is a pretty bag!!  At my height of 161 cm, I really like the strap drop on me. Very convenient when getting stuff inside the bag while bag is slung on my shoulder.  But that is just me.  I have made the observation before that the bag feels light to carry too.


----------



## bonniekir

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question for those of you who own a Selene Midi Zip. How usable are the pockets? What is the capacity of the pockets, without looking too stuffed?
> 
> Also, I'm not big on lots of hardware because of the weight. I love the look of the outside zippers, but the hardware on the handles is a bit much for me. Do any of you know whether the handles can be made with less hardware?
> 
> Thanks!


I find the capacity ok for my needs. Sunnies, my specs, phone, coin/ card pure are usually the items I place in the pockets. Regarding the handles, which I btw never considered heavy in any way , why not just ask to have them without the hw? And why should this not be possible? As long as they have the same width as the original handles it should be ok! ( might flop a bit more, when not used, but so does the handles on my Angels, and this does not bother me at all!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> The same thing happened to me when I purchased a tassel for my Aphrodite. It doesn't fit! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me that clip wouldn't work with my bag,





anitalilac said:


> You mean you can't hang it on your bag as a decorative piece? I plan to order matching tassels with my bags for the purpose of hanging there.



It doesn't fit--see below. I will either get a small  ring to attach or use as a key chain.   Oh well.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I'm sure compliments will really be coming your way as it is a pretty bag!!  At my height of 161 cm, I really like the strap drop on me. Very convenient when getting stuff inside the bag while bag is slung on my shoulder.  But that is just me.  I have made the observation before that the bag feels light to carry too.



My feedback on the first day carrying the Minerva Midi is that I feel the strap drop is too long. It does make getting in and out of the bag very easy though (I'm 162 cm so we're about the same height. [emoji6]) I mean it's not bad, but I'd prefer it to be 2-3" shorter. And now I see why many of you just opt for the top zipper. Today, I put in quite a lot of stuff inside and the opening just keep open. I mean the magnet works fine, but since I have quite a lot in there, ... Lucky there's a middle zipper compartment that help keep my wallet secured. It feels like carrying a bucket with one handle so that bucket look like a shoulder bag? Not a good choice if I go to a busy place and sling it on my shoulder. My shoulders are very sloped and I tend to put my bag in the back to avoid it sliding down from my shoulders. But I think as a cross body bag, it should be fine. And as a bigger bag as in a full model, this problem may not exist coz it should be deeper than this one. Also like you said, the weight distribution is awesome! With this load in a normal bag, my shoulder would have died after 30 mins. With this bag, I can just keep going. It's like magic! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My feedback on the first day carrying the Minerva Midi is that I feel the strap drop is too long. It does make getting in and out of the bag very easy though (I'm 162 cm so we're about the same height. [emoji6]) I mean it's not bad, but I'd prefer it to be 2-3" shorter. And now I see why many of you just opt for the top zipper. Today, I put in quite a lot of stuff inside and the opening just keep open. I mean the magnet works fine, but since I have quite a lot in there, ... Lucky there's a middle zipper compartment that help keep my wallet secured. It feels like carrying a bucket with one handle so that bucket look like a shoulder bag? Not a good choice if I go to a busy place and sling it on my shoulder. My shoulders are very sloped and I tend to put my bag in the back to avoid it sliding down from my shoulders. But I think as a cross body bag, it should be fine. And as a bigger bag as in a full model, this problem may not exist coz it should be deeper than this one. Also like you said, the weight distribution is awesome! With this load in a normal bag, my shoulder would have died after 30 mins. With this bag, I can just keep going. It's like magic! [emoji4]


Thanks for giving a thorough review! You could probably order a shorter strap if Marco still has the leather and if you intend to keep the bag.  Btw, I ordered a pair of O-rings for my midi Minerva (it's with my order of dark blue Angelica) so that I can change between the original strap and the messenger strap more easily.  It's difficult to remove the clasp without scraping the leather.  Somebody posted about the ring some time ago here so I asked Colette about it.  But it will likely add to the strap drop a little, a consideration.

I was never comfortable with my first midi Minerva that didn't have top zip closure because of concerns on the security of my stuff.  So it was really a must for me when I ordered my second.  Btw, I scrimped on the Angelica.  I really wanted zipper closure but it was 60 euros for that style. Plus it will be carried on the crook of the arm most of the time, so not much security issue.  And as I really want a structured Angelica, I think the center compartment would add to the structure.

The weight distribution is magic indeed!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I wanted this one too, but must've been a minute too slow. I'm sure you will love it. It's beautiful!
> I ended up getting the black Merinos Phoebe and the Nude pebbled Selene Midi.
> I'm still waiting on my Bluette Hera so it's a good thing I didn't get the Bluette Calista.



I wondered if you grabbed the nude midi selene! I figured it was you or Odebdo! Beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## lenie

Sickgrl13 said:


> It doesn't fit--see below. I will either get a small  ring to attach or use as a key chain.   Oh well.
> View attachment 3685988



The hardware on MM bags are substantial. Maybe you can get a matching ring or another clip and attach the tassel to that or use the tassel on any zippers.


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> My feedback on the first day carrying the Minerva Midi is that I feel the strap drop is too long. It does make getting in and out of the bag very easy though (I'm 162 cm so we're about the same height. [emoji6]) I mean it's not bad, but I'd prefer it to be 2-3" shorter. And now I see why many of you just opt for the top zipper. Today, I put in quite a lot of stuff inside and the opening just keep open. I mean the magnet works fine, but since I have quite a lot in there, ... Lucky there's a middle zipper compartment that help keep my wallet secured. It feels like carrying a bucket with one handle so that bucket look like a shoulder bag? Not a good choice if I go to a busy place and sling it on my shoulder. My shoulders are very sloped and I tend to put my bag in the back to avoid it sliding down from my shoulders. But I think as a cross body bag, it should be fine. And as a bigger bag as in a full model, this problem may not exist coz it should be deeper than this one. Also like you said, the weight distribution is awesome! With this load in a normal bag, my shoulder would have died after 30 mins. With this bag, I can just keep going. It's like magic! [emoji4]



This is why I now get my Mini Minerva straps shortened by 2". They are too long for me too.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Here are some pics of my colorful new Penny's under the office fluorescent light. Please excuse the desk clutter!
Cameo rose little Penny with apple green lining. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Interior with credit card slots. Amazingly enough there is $ in it!


Penny messenger with fuchsia lining.   I got the strap lengthened by 3 inches as I am large busted and straps are usually never long enough to wear crossbody. Love her!  Only one tiny criticism is I wish the strap had a keeper loop for the extra part of the strap so it doesn't flap around.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> This is why I now get my Mini Minerva straps shortened by 2". They are too long for me too.



I totally get it now.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

southernbelle43 said:


> Can you say excellent marketing strategy ; but I am not complaining.  How else would we know.  And I forgot to mention the smell!  I even had my husband sitting in the car smelling my handbag.  Have I lost it or what.  Right this moment I have the soulmate sitting next to me and I can smell that leather, it is intoxicating.  I am sounding weird and I am an old lady, old enough to know better.


That's ok, I love the smell of leather ! Hermes Barenia is the best ever, but Bal and BE bags are close behind.... I have been lurking in this thread for a while and recognise a lot of e names from the old BE forum... When my money tree sorts itself out I may have to treat myself to a Massacessi bag!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Pradameinhofgang said:


> That's ok, I love the smell of leather ! Hermes Barenia is the best ever, but Bal and BE bags are close behind.... I have been lurking in this thread for a while and recognise a lot of e names from the old BE forum... When my money tree sorts itself out I may have to treat myself to a Massacessi bag!!


Don't do it!  You will be doomed, doomed!  Ask any of us who ordered one and thought we could stop!!!  There is no cure either.


----------



## southernbelle43

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! I have a question for those of you who own a Selene Midi Zip. How usable are the pockets? What is the capacity of the pockets, without looking too stuffed?
> 
> Also, I'm not big on lots of hardware because of the weight. I love the look of the outside zippers, but the hardware on the handles is a bit much for me. Do any of you know whether the handles can be made with less hardware?
> 
> Thanks!


I just took a ruler and measured one as best I could. It is about 5"x7", but it goes sideways, toward the side of the bag. I think you could get some flat things in there and I can carry a small pistol (sorry but I have a concealed carry permit  and occasionally have to go armed if I am out and about at night alone). I hope I don't offend anyone. As for the zipper weight, I really cannot see them adding that much weight. The Selene midi is not what I call a heavy bag, but it is not the lightest one I have ever carried either.  I do love the bling.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Pradameinhofgang said:


> That's ok, I love the smell of leather ! Hermes Barenia is the best ever, but Bal and BE bags are close behind.... I have been lurking in this thread for a while and recognise a lot of e names from the old BE forum... When my money tree sorts itself out I may have to treat myself to a Massacessi bag!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Don't do it!  You will be doomed, doomed!  Ask any of us who ordered one and thought we could stop!!!  There is no cure either.


One month in and I already have 3 MM bags.  And you can customize them, so much more fun than H since I have a better chance of winning the lottery than my H SA offering me an SO.  An example of how great MM bags are: I bought myself a Chanel Boy at the same time as my first MM bag, and I have carried the Boy exactly once since then.  My MM bags are used 4-5 times a week now.


----------



## thedseer

Sickgrl13 said:


> View attachment 3684261


Thanks for this! I have been wondering about the difference between turquoise nappa and Celeste merinos. I'd like to get one for one of my next bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> One month in and I already have 3 MM bags.  And you can customize them, so much more fun than H since I have a better chance of winning the lottery than my H SA offering me an SO.  An example of how great MM bags are: I bought myself a Chanel Boy at the same time as my first MM bag, and I have carried the Boy exactly once since then.  My MM bags are used 4-5 times a week now.


You have validated a decision I made.  When I first discovered TPF I read all of the forums and was sorely tempted by one of the IT bags, Chanel, Balenciaga, LV, etc.  I spent many weeks reading all of the threads and came very close to purchase. Then I ran across Massaccesi and there was no turning back.  I am so grateful that I bought MM instead.  Maybe it is because I am half Italian, but I get a really warm feeling thinking about Marco and his workers in Italy using centuries old techniques and older equipment and putting much love into every bag.  I may be wrong but I truly do not see how the "big" designers could produce a product to outshine his.  And many of them are outsourcing their work and materials.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> One month in and I already have 3 MM bags.  And you can customize them, so much more fun than H since I have a better chance of winning the lottery than my H SA offering me an SO.  An example of how great MM bags are: I bought myself a Chanel Boy at the same time as my first MM bag, and I have carried the Boy exactly once since then.  My MM bags are used 4-5 times a week now.


That is so nice to hear because I had some higher end bags and got rid of all of them and now only have MM bags because I love the quality love the fact that I can have a bag made for me as I want it. I also think supporting a 3rd generation leather hand bag maker is critical so that they remain around and we are not stuck having to buy mass produced over priced bags which I feel some of the designer IT bags are. Just my opinion for what it is worth and I am thrilled to have you as part of our MM family. The more the merrier we need to recruit others so that we keep MM's business busy making lovely bags for all of us. Coming from the person who has 30 MM bags and counting. Although I have given my daughter 4 and a good friend one for her birthday.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Thanks for this! I have been wondering about the difference between turquoise nappa and Celeste merinos. I'd like to get one for one of my next bags.


I have a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend that I got from Tenkrat. It is absolutely the most beautiful color. I used it when we went out to dinner on Sunday with a bright pink dress and the Celeste blue bag and sandals. Even if I say so myself it looked stunning the color combinations I mean not me!!!!


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> I have a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend that I got from Tenkrat. It is absolutely the most beautiful color. I used it when we went out to dinner on Sunday with a bright pink dress and the Celeste blue bag and sandals. Even if I say so myself it looked stunning the color combinations I mean not me!!!!


That is what I am leaning towards. I love merinos! Probably soulmate midi or Penelope Messenger. I really want a second one of each though I am also trying to limit the number of bags that I have.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here are some pics of my colorful new Penny's under the office fluorescent light. Please excuse the desk clutter!
> Cameo rose little Penny with apple green lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686121
> 
> Interior with credit card slots. Amazingly enough there is $ in it!
> View attachment 3686123
> 
> Penny messenger with fuchsia lining.   I got the strap lengthened by 3 inches as I am large busted and straps are usually never long enough to wear crossbody. Love her!  Only one tiny criticism is I wish the strap had a keeper loop for the extra part of the strap so it doesn't flap around.
> View attachment 3686126
> View attachment 3686127



I never notice a small divider in Little Penelope. That's an excellent function! I'll have to check mine. Did you order that separately?


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Don't do it!  You will be doomed, doomed!  Ask any of us who ordered one and thought we could stop!!!  There is no cure either.



I'm totally with you on this. [emoji8]


----------



## vink

My bags are shipped! I got the email yesterday. It's now transit in Germany en route to Asia. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Time can't move fast enough now. [emoji28]


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> I just took a ruler and measured one as best I could. It is about 5"x7", but it goes sideways, toward the side of the bag. I think you could get some flat things in there and I can carry a small pistol (sorry but I have a concealed carry permit  and occasionally have to go armed if I am out and about at night alone). I hope I don't offend anyone. As for the zipper weight, I really cannot see them adding that much weight. The Selene midi is not what I call a heavy bag, but it is not the lightest one I have ever carried either.  I do love the bling.



SB  no offense here!  Great use of the zip pockets.  I find hat my sunglasses and case will go nicely in the zip pocket.  However, I often forget to use the Zips...  I'm carrying a penny messenger to the airport and have last year's Selene midi zip in my luggage.  Trying to travel light until I land!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> You have validated a decision I made.  When I first discovered TPF I read all of the forums and was sorely tempted by one of the IT bags, Chanel, Balenciaga, LV, etc.  I spent many weeks reading all of the threads and came very close to purchase. Then I ran across Massaccesi and there was no turning back.  I am so grateful that I bought MM instead.  Maybe it is because I am half Italian, but I get a really warm feeling thinking about Marco and his workers in Italy using centuries old techniques and older equipment and putting much love into every bag.  I may be wrong but I truly do not see how the "big" designers could produce a product to outshine his.  And many of them are outsourcing their work and materials.


*Southernbelle*, I completely agree with you.   My BFF thinks I am certifiable for spending more than $100 on a bag.  But with MM bags, all the fine details, the artistry, and beautiful leather are there and I don't have to spend a month's salary to get it.  They are beautiful to the eye, the smell is heavenly, and best of all they are functional!


djfmn said:


> That is so nice to hear because I had some higher end bags and got rid of all of them and now only have MM bags because I love the quality love the fact that I can have a bag made for me as I want it. I also think supporting a 3rd generation leather hand bag maker is critical so that they remain around and we are not stuck having to buy mass produced over priced bags which I feel some of the designer IT bags are. Just my opinion for what it is worth and I am thrilled to have you as part of our MM family. The more the merrier we need to recruit others so that we keep MM's business busy making lovely bags for all of us. Coming from the person who has 30 MM bags and counting. Although I have given my daughter 4 and a good friend one for her birthday.


Aww, thanks *djfmn*.  I am happy to join the MM party and glad to have found such devoted fans here on TPF.  I remember when I was a kid my mother had a Coach hobo from the 70s that was a gorgeous honey leather, so smooshy and soft.  It was impeccable and I think to what mass-produced made in China bags Coach is today.....no thank you!


vink said:


> I never notice a small divider in Little Penelope. That's an excellent function! I'll have to check mine. Did you order that separately?


I did order credit card slots for the little Penelope.  It is usually extra but with the last promo it was free.  Since I have gotten into smaller bags recently, I no longer carry a full size wallet but a card holder or change purse like the little Penelope.


vink said:


> My bags are shipped! I got the email yesterday. It's now transit in Germany en route to Asia. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Time can't move fast enough now. [emoji28]



Mine too!  Should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Southernbelle*, I completely agree with you.   My BFF thinks I am certifiable for spending more than $100 on a bag.  But with MM bags, all the fine details, the artistry, and beautiful leather are there and I don't have to spend a month's salary to get it.  They are beautiful to the eye, the smell is heavenly, and best of all they are functional!
> 
> Aww, thanks *djfmn*.  I am happy to join the MM party and glad to have found such devoted fans here on TPF.  I remember when I was a kid my mother had a Coach hobo from the 70s that was a gorgeous honey leather, so smooshy and soft.  It was impeccable and I think to what mass-produced made in China bags Coach is today.....no thank you!
> 
> I did order credit card slots for the little Penelope.  It is usually extra but with the last promo it was free.  Since I have gotten into smaller bags recently, I no longer carry a full size wallet but a card holder or change purse like the little Penelope.
> 
> 
> Mine too!  Should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Southernbelle*, I completely agree with you.   My BFF thinks I am certifiable for spending more than $100 on a bag.  But with MM bags, all the fine details, the artistry, and beautiful leather are there and I don't have to spend a month's salary to get it.  They are beautiful to the eye, the smell is heavenly, and best of all they are functional!
> 
> Aww, thanks *djfmn*.  I am happy to join the MM party and glad to have found such devoted fans here on TPF.  I remember when I was a kid my mother had a Coach hobo from the 70s that was a gorgeous honey leather, so smooshy and soft.  It was impeccable and I think to what mass-produced made in China bags Coach is today.....no thank you!
> 
> I did order credit card slots for the little Penelope.  It is usually extra but with the last promo it was free.  Since I have gotten into smaller bags recently, I no longer carry a full size wallet but a card holder or change purse like the little Penelope.
> 
> 
> Mine too!  Should be arriving tomorrow!



I too


----------



## Coastal jewel

I too searched for months on TPF trying to decide on the big splurge  and found the MM brand and then the forum.  And then the purses.   Love


----------



## musicmom

Has anyone ordered a Hera yet?  I'm very tempted, based on size and shape, but I'd need to add a top zipper, which bumps the price up another 35€...  I'd love to see photos!  The hardware looks interesting, but I'm definitely wondering about the top.  Something about the bag says it benefits from structure - perhaps not from as heavy and stiff a leather as  Vachetta, but something firmer than Merinos.  Maybe a top zipper will help with that too.  

Sadly somehow I missed the sample sale...  it would have been good to try one on for size, even without a custom zipper.


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> Has anyone ordered a Hera yet?  I'm very tempted, based on size and shape, but I'd need to add a top zipper, which bumps the price up another 35€...  I'd love to see photos!  The hardware looks interesting, but I'm definitely wondering about the top.  Something about the bag says it benefits from structure - perhaps not from as heavy and stiff a leather as  Vachetta, but something firmer than Merinos.  Maybe a top zipper will help with that too.
> 
> Sadly somehow I missed the sample sale...  it would have been good to try one on for size, even without a custom zipper.



I ordered the Hera in Bluette Merinos when the new styles were first introduced. Unfortunately, Marco is waiting on a shipment of the hardware for the handle. The vendor was delayed in getting the hardware out. So I haven't received it yet. Thankfully, my  Calistas and Penelope messenger(which were ordered after the Hera) arrived so I have new MM goodies to enjoy while I wait for Hera.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3683806
> 
> View attachment 3683808
> 
> 
> I love this leather! A bit thicker than what in BE is called matte, but very soft!



Bonnie, did you ever share these photos with Colette and MM?  I would love for them to see that photo of your three Calistas together.  That's the photo that sent me over the Calista edge!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> The same thing happened to me when I purchased a tassel for my Aphrodite. It doesn't fit! I'm not sure why they didn't tell me that clip wouldn't work with my bag,





soramillay said:


> Can you ask them to mail you a ring clip like the kind they use for the Angel tassels? I'm not sure how to describe it as my bag isn't here with me but it's round, and I recall being able to unclip the tassels and use them on any of my other bags as charms (but I don't cos I'm matchy matchy). Maybe someone with an Angel on hand can take a photo.


I just heard from Colette and a ring to attach the tassel was supposed to be included in my shipment.  TBH, I didn't notice it among all the packaging since I tore into the box like a madwoman!


----------



## vink

They arrive in the country! I think I may get to tomorrow or Friday the latest!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I just heard from Colette and a ring to attach the tassel was supposed to be included in my shipment.  TBH, I didn't notice it among all the packaging since I tore into the box like a madwoman!


Yeah, I didn't see anything in my box, oh well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I too searched for months on TPF trying to decide on the big splurge  and found the MM brand and then the forum.  And then the purses.   Love



So here is the rest of the story, as Paul Harvey used to say.  I spent the last six months sorting through years of purses and decided to give them to the ladies in my Thursday night Bible study group (technically we ought to change the name because we just spent months on a book entitled, "Why Men Hate to go to Church."  ).  Anyway I loaded up the trunk of the car and had a "trunk sale" giving them all away, about 20 of  them.  So far, so good right.  Then I set out to replace some of them and bought 8-9 new purses which are now sitting in my closet because I only want to carry my Selene and Soulmate.  I suppose this is a good problem to have, but I do wish I had not replaced them before I found Masseccesi.  Anyone want to buy some nice new purses!!!


----------



## lignecpq

southernbelle43 said:


> I just took a ruler and measured one as best I could. It is about 5"x7", but it goes sideways, toward the side of the bag. I think you could get some flat things in there and I can carry a small pistol (sorry but I have a concealed carry permit  and occasionally have to go armed if I am out and about at night alone). I hope I don't offend anyone. As for the zipper weight, I really cannot see them adding that much weight. The Selene midi is not what I call a heavy bag, but it is not the lightest one I have ever carried either.  I do love the bling.



Thanks SouthernBelle! That's really helpful info.


----------



## pbnjam

I got my bag from the sample sale already! That was quick!


----------



## Sickgrl13

pbnjam said:


> I got my bag from the sample sale already! That was quick!


Me too!  I haven't been home yet, it must be sitting on my porch.


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> I got my bag from the sample sale already! That was quick!


That is really quick. Did you get a shipping notice? I paid for mine but have not seen a shipping notice.


----------



## msd_bags

Would love to see reveals pls!


----------



## vink

pbnjam said:


> I got my bag from the sample sale already! That was quick!



Yay! Photo time!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Me too!  I haven't been home yet, it must be sitting on my porch.



Ooh! Please post pix! I'm excited!


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here are some pics of my colorful new Penny's under the office fluorescent light. Please excuse the desk clutter!
> Cameo rose little Penny with apple green lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3686121
> 
> Interior with credit card slots. Amazingly enough there is $ in it!
> View attachment 3686123
> 
> Penny messenger with fuchsia lining.   I got the strap lengthened by 3 inches as I am large busted and straps are usually never long enough to wear crossbody. Love her!  Only one tiny criticism is I wish the strap had a keeper loop for the extra part of the strap so it doesn't flap around.
> View attachment 3686126
> View attachment 3686127


I like your fun choices for linings and extras! Lovely bags!!! I personally like these two because the little Penny is great for coins and the messenger can carry papers, a book  plus my water bottle!! Congrats with your new additions!!


----------



## bonniekir

Pradameinhofgang said:


> That's ok, I love the smell of leather ! Hermes Barenia is the best ever, but Bal and BE bags are close behind.... I have been lurking in this thread for a while and recognise a lot of e names from the old BE forum... When my money tree sorts itself out I may have to treat myself to a Massacessi bag!!





Pradameinhofgang said:


> That's ok, I love the smell of leather ! Hermes Barenia is the best ever, but Bal and BE bags are close behind.... I have been lurking in this thread for a while and recognise a lot of e names from the old BE forum... When my money tree sorts itself out I may have to treat myself to a Massacessi bag!!


Hi Prada!! Great to see you! Well, you know BE well, and Marco has designed both for them and now for himself! The craftmanship has def not changed, so hopefully you find some models you like.. there is a great variety to pick from!!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, did you ever share these photos with Colette and MM?  I would love for them to see that photo of your three Calistas together.  That's the photo that sent me over the Calista edge!



Tankgirl!! This is such a lovely thing to say! Honestly IMO these were.  bad pics! The tablecloth did not match, I could have placed the bags so the hw also could have been seen etc etc!
No, I did not send pics to Marco!
But these bags ARE truely lovely, and I am so pleased you could see this in spite of a crappy pic! Thanks


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonnie, did you ever share these photos with Colette and MM?  I would love for them to see that photo of your three Calistas together.  That's the photo that sent me over the Calista edge!



Tankgirl!! This is such a lovely thing to say! Honestly IMO these were.  bad pics! The tablecloth did not match, I could have placed the bags so the hw also could have been seen etc etc!
No, I did not send pics to Marco!
But these bags ARE truely lovely, and I am so pleased you could see this in spite of a crappy pic! Thanks


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I have a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend that I got from Tenkrat. It is absolutely the most beautiful color. I used it when we went out to dinner on Sunday with a bright pink dress and the Celeste blue bag and sandals. Even if I say so myself it looked stunning the color combinations I mean not me!!!!


I bet you looked stunning as well !
The colour combos sounds wonderful and must have looked great!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I have a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend that I got from Tenkrat. It is absolutely the most beautiful color. I used it when we went out to dinner on Sunday with a bright pink dress and the Celeste blue bag and sandals. Even if I say so myself it looked stunning the color combinations I mean not me!!!!


I bet you looked stunning as well !
The colour combos sounds wonderful and must have looked great!


----------



## bonniekir

I have no idea why some of my posts got posted twice!! Sorry for the inconvience, but perhaps the web meant these special!! LOL!!


----------



## vink

My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28] 

The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]

They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe. 




Calista - deep fuchsia Merino 
Angelica - Aegean pebble
Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa 

First impression : 
Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]

Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]

Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4] 

That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


----------



## dcooney4

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


These are all beautiful. The angelica is so pretty I have to look away to not be tempted.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]



I agree with DC, these are all beautiful and I think I might be drooling!!! Would also love to hear about your assessment of the size of Theia Midi.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


Lovely new bags, vink!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


Lovely bunch of models as well as colours! Congrats with these great finds!


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Ooh! Please post pix! I'm excited!


Pics later today.  Aura Epoca is gorgeous!


bonniekir said:


> I like your fun choices for linings and extras! Lovely bags!!! I personally like these two because the little Penny is great for coins and the messenger can carry papers, a book  plus my water bottle!! Congrats with your new additions!!


Thank you *bonnie*!  I've used the Penny messenger three days straight. I'll give her a break today and take out my new Aura Epoca from the sale.  Pics to come!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I bet you looked stunning as well !
> The colour combos sounds wonderful and must have looked great!


Bonnie you are so nice to say that. I know why you are my special friend you say the nicest things!!! and also because you are you.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


OMG these are so gorgeous. I love them all. Especially that aegean pebble amazing. Well also the deep fuchsia Calista. Who am I kidding I love all of them.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Pics later today.  Aura Epoca is gorgeous!
> 
> Thank you *bonnie*!  I've used the Penny messenger three days straight. I'll give her a break today and take out my new Aura Epoca from the sale.  Pics to come!


I am dying to see that Aura Epoca and I am so pleased you love it.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Tankgirl!! This is such a lovely thing to say! Honestly IMO these were.  bad pics! The tablecloth did not match, I could have placed the bags so the hw also could have been seen etc etc!
> No, I did not send pics to Marco!
> But these bags ARE truely lovely, and I am so pleased you could see this in spite of a crappy pic! Thanks



Colette would love that photo of your three Calistas!


----------



## pbnjam

Here is my midi Theia in deep fuchsia.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Look who made it home!



Port Merinos Arianna with dark grey lining and SHW from the sample sale. This is a picture with little Penelope in Cameo Rose: 


 

The pictures don't do the colour justice at.all. It's such a stunning, rich, saturated dark wine colour, I absolutely love it. The leather is buttery and soft, but from my Soulmate experience I know that it can take a formidable bearing without any lasting damage. The size, the materials, the craftsmanship, this bag is perfection and I adore it!
I hope to be able to take better pictures soon, and I will post those as soon as I do.


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> Here is my midi Theia in deep fuchsia.
> View attachment 3688750
> 
> View attachment 3688751


It is gorgeous. I love the deep fuchsia. Thanks for the modshot that is so helpful to see.


----------



## djfmn

Amethystgirl said:


> Look who made it home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688813


Love it. Gorgeous color lovely bag. Enjoy.


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> It is gorgeous. I love the deep fuchsia. Thanks for the modshot that is so helpful to see.



Thank you! I love the color a lot! Very happy with my new bag. Now I need something in that gorgeous bluette color. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! I love the color a lot! Very happy with my new bag. Now I need something in that gorgeous bluette color. [emoji4]





pbnjam said:


> Here is my midi Theia in deep fuchsia.
> View attachment 3688750
> 
> View attachment 3688751


Was this bag from the sample sale? If it was did you receive an email with shipping information? I am just curious. I bought the navy Angelica and have not received any shipping information.


----------



## pbnjam

djfmn said:


> Was this bag from the sample sale? If it was did you receive an email with shipping information? I am just curious. I bought the navy Angelica and have not received any shipping information.



O sorry I forgot to answer before. Yes I got a shipping notice on Tuesday and then I got the bag on Wednesday. This was extremely quick.


----------



## pbnjam

@vink Your bags are beautiful! Love the aegean sea color. I was very tempted by the midi theia in aegean sea too. Looking forward to hearing more of your thoughts on each bag.


----------



## pbnjam

@Amethystgirl Port merino is such a beautiful color. I just love my aura in the same color n leather. Congrats! Do you plan to wear Arianna as a shoulder bag? I wonder how this bag would look as a crossbody.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Was this bag from the sample sale? If it was did you receive an email with shipping information? I am just curious. I bought the navy Angelica and have not received any shipping information.


I just got my shipping notice for my sample sale purchase this morning - my guess is that they're going through the recent orders in tandem with the sample sales, so the latter didn't all go out in one batch. 
But that doesn't mean I am patient!


----------



## bonniekir

Amethystgirl said:


> Look who made it home!
> 
> 
> 
> Port Merinos Arianna with dark grey lining and SHW from the sample sale. This is a picture with little Penelope in Cameo Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures don't do the colour justice at.all. It's such a stunning, rich, saturated dark wine colour, I absolutely love it. The leather is buttery and soft, but from my Soulmate experience I know that it can take a formidable bearing without any lasting damage. The size, the materials, the craftsmanship, this bag is perfection and I adore it!
> I hope to be able to take better pictures soon, and I will post those as soon as I do.


It is gorgeous!! I have the similar bag and yes, the Port is such a rich colour! Congrats with this great find


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Was this bag from the sample sale? If it was did you receive an email with shipping information? I am just curious. I bought the navy Angelica and have not received any shipping information.


Dj, perhaps some of these sample sale bags were with Colette in US ? 
This could explain why some clients recieved their bags so fast!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Dj, perhaps some of these sample sale bags were with Colette in US ?
> This could explain why some clients recieved their bags so fast!


Bonnie I just got a shipping notification from Marco. It shipped this morning from Italy. Will be here Monday EOD. Yay


----------



## LuvAllBags

Hi all,

Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical. 

I'm considering:

1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work. 

2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw. 

3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary. 

4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet. 

Thanks for your opinions!


----------



## VanBod1525

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


I love the combination of navy and apple green lining, that would be my first choice.  My second choice would be sunflower merinos and dark blue lining although if the bag is deep it may be hard to find things in it with the dark lining.


----------



## mleleigh

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!



My vote is for #2... but I'm partial to neutrals since I have a personal preference for color / pattern in clothing rather than handbags.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Bonnie I just got a shipping notification from Marco. It shipped this morning from Italy. Will be here Monday EOD. Yay


How exciting! I am truely curious about it! As you know, I dont have this model either, so I am just waiting here with you!


----------



## klb4556

Does anyone have one of these bags in Navy? I can't tell exactly how deep it would be on the site, and would like to see an IRL pic!

if you do, could you post them in a reply?

Also, Phoebe or Flora for a clutch? love them both and b-day is coming up   heh heh 


 thanks so much!!


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


1.  Navy Pebbled with apple green is always a fun surprise. It will make you smile every time!
2. I'm not sure about nude Pebbled with such contrasting lining and hw.  I'd be inclined to have light gold hardware and a light blue lining if you want a contrast.
3. I'd go with a light blue lining here too.
4. I have exactly this combination on my Midi Zip Selene, and it's fabulous.  It will totally work with a Diva!

FUN!!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!



I am so agreeing with VanB!! I do think I would have picked a navy merino, just so the bag gets softer, which really suits this model from MM !
I have a black merino and love to cinch it all tight!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> I love the combination of navy and apple green lining, that would be my first choice.  My second choice would be sunflower merinos and dark blue lining although if the bag is deep it may be hard to find things in it with the dark lining.



I second VanB's choices!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!



I vote for the sunflower with the blue lining.  These colors are opposites on the color wheel, making them complementary ...from my art course days.   I "find" things in my purse by feel rather than looking, so the dark color would not be a problem for me, but you may like to see them so the dark color could be annoying.  Since you asked, I would go with the light gold HW though rather than silver.  On the other hand I am awaiting a bag in the deep blue Africa and it would awesome if you could get it in that leather.  I probably have been no help at all!


----------



## thedseer

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


#3!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Thanks, all, for your thoughts! Still haven't decided. The practical me says get the navy because it goes with everything. The ready for summer side says go with sunflower. I will probably wait to see if they do a promo before ordering so I have a little bit of time to think some more. Hoping for a mothers day weekend promo!


----------



## anitalilac

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


Nude Pebbled Leather with dark grey lining and Dark Metal HW or maybe a fun color  lining?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!


# 3 - A bright, happy yellow says "fun"
to me much more so than navy blue or nude. I agree that silver hardware will be more modern and edgy than light gold hardware. A previous poster suggested purple lining since purple and yellow are opposites on the color wheel. Another color to consider is lilac; it may be easier to see your belongings against this lighter purple.

The texture, softness, and squishiness of merinos leather will highlight Diva's bucket style a tad better than a pebbled leather in my opinion.

Also, you can wear sunflower in all seasons. I loved it when I saw someone wearing a bright yellow bag in the dead of winter when I lived on the East coast.  And, I used to wear my bright yellow bag in the winter.


----------



## ksuromax

Beyond words beautiful leather and absolutely delicious colours, Ladies!! Congrats!! 


vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> 
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]





Amethystgirl said:


> Look who made it home!
> 
> 
> 
> Port Merinos Arianna with dark grey lining and SHW from the sample sale. This is a picture with little Penelope in Cameo Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures don't do the colour justice at.all. It's such a stunning, rich, saturated dark wine colour, I absolutely love it. The leather is buttery and soft, but from my Soulmate experience I know that it can take a formidable bearing without any lasting damage. The size, the materials, the craftsmanship, this bag is perfection and I adore it!
> I hope to be able to take better pictures soon, and I will post those as soon as I do.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Aura Epoca riding shotgun. Apologies for the 50 shades of grey.

Finally got to take her out now that the rain has left. The lamb fur is sooo soft and cuddly!  I think I'll name her Teddy.

I will probably have a longer strap made as the stock one is too short for crossbody use but other than that, I am super happy I was able score this bag in the sample sale.


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> My bags arrived! It's so crazy today and wow! I promise I'll post more photos later. I have some documents that I need to get done by tomorrow morning. [emoji28]
> 
> The DHL guy called me early afternoon (not his usual time) and ask if he could deliver it to me. I had to race back after a meeting to meet him and pay tax. [emoji28]
> 
> They're all beautiful and I'm very happy with the color I picked. They seems to be a versatile color to add to the wardrobe.
> 
> View attachment 3688057
> 
> 
> Calista - deep fuchsia Merino
> Angelica - Aegean pebble
> Theia Midi - iced Taupe Africa
> 
> First impression :
> Angelica surprises me coz I think it could be bigger. In fact, she's a real medium sized bag and her color isn't what the small piece of swatch can tell you. Much much nicer IRL. [emoji5]
> Super bags! I am surprised by how small the Angelica seems in comparison to the Celeste. Iced taupe is very pretty colour!
> Calista is a very nice hobo and she hugs me nicely. The leather is seriously soft and I think I can just use her as a pillow. [emoji16]
> 
> Theia Midi has a nice trick on her strap. Her longer strap seems to be quite small , but I'll check on that again later. But her color can go just anywhere. [emoji4]
> 
> That's for now. Gotta race back to work. [emoji8]


----------



## VanBod1525

Amethystgirl said:


> Look who made it home!
> 
> 
> 
> Port Merinos Arianna with dark grey lining and SHW from the sample sale. This is a picture with little Penelope in Cameo Rose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pictures don't do the colour justice at.all. It's such a stunning, rich, saturated dark wine colour, I absolutely love it. The leather is buttery and soft, but from my Soulmate experience I know that it can take a formidable bearing without any lasting damage. The size, the materials, the craftsmanship, this bag is perfection and I adore it!
> I hope to be able to take better pictures soon, and I will post those as soon as I do.


This is a lovely bag. I adore the Port Merinos. And your cameo rose little Penny is so cute. The colour is growing on me...maybe a pouch in this could make its way to me at some point.


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> # 3 - A bright, happy yellow says "fun"
> to me much more so than navy blue or nude. I agree that silver hardware will be more modern and edgy than light gold hardware. A previous poster suggested purple lining since purple and yellow are opposites on the color wheel. Another color to consider is lilac; it may be easier to see your belongings against this lighter purple.
> 
> The texture, softness, and squishiness of merinos leather will highlight Diva's bucket style a tad better than a pebbled leather in my opinion.
> 
> Also, you can wear sunflower in all seasons. I loved it when I saw someone wearing a bright yellow bag in the dead of winter when I lived on the East coast.  And, I used to wear my bright yellow bag in the winter.



Thanks! I am leaning toward the yellow. I can get navy anytime and in any style. I have nothing at all like the sunflower color, and you're right: it will be a great pick me-up any time of year. Now to decide details!


----------



## Flip88

Sickgrl13 said:


> Aura Epoca riding shotgun. Apologies for the 50 shades of grey.
> 
> Finally got to take her out now that the rain has left. The lamb fur is sooo soft and cuddly!  I think I'll name her Teddy.
> 
> I will probably have a longer strap made as the stock one is too short for crossbody use but other than that, I am super happy I was able score this bag in the sample sale.
> View attachment 3690269


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I love the combination of navy and apple green lining, that would be my first choice.  My second choice would be sunflower merinos and dark blue lining although if the bag is deep it may be hard to find things in it with the dark lining.


I also second VanB's choices. I love the navy and apple green lining. I think that is such a fun and stunning combination definitely my first choice. I also love the sunflower merino and the bag is not too deep for that lining. I think both these choices are great. Navy a little more versatile and fun with the green lining. The sunflower a really fun color for a bucket bag. I have the Diva in a dark grey with light grey lining. I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I am leaning toward the yellow. I can get navy anytime and in any style. I have nothing at all like the sunflower color, and you're right: it will be a great pick me-up any time of year. Now to decide details!


I have the Sunflower yellow in a mini Zhoe and it is such a fun color. I always get compliments whenever I use that bag.


----------



## Stella Blue

You're getting a Diva, Luv?  Exciting. That's the MM bag I want!  The yellow sounds like the most fun but not the most practical . I imagine the thickness of the leather really matters in this bag, but I'm not sure if thinner or heavier is better in terms of keeping the bucket shape.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please help me choose my color combo for a Diva Bucket bag! This is a fun bag, so anything goes. Not trying to match it to anything in particular and it doesn't have to be practical.
> 
> I'm considering:
> 
> 1. Navy pebbled leather, apple green lining, undecided on gold or silver hw. Either would work.
> 
> 2. Nude pebbled leather, dark gray lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.
> 
> 4. (If possible) Blue Africa leather, dark gray interior, silver hw. This leather may not be possible because of its texture. I haven't asked yet.
> 
> Thanks for your opinions!



Out of all these options, I'd pick a sunflower since you said it's a fun bag, but I'd go with lilac or light pink or fuchsia for lining to make it more fun. 

But if you want it to be versatile and fun, I'd say navy with apply green lining. The navy will be versatile enough, while the lining makes it fun.


----------



## Amethystgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> This is a lovely bag. I adore the Port Merinos. And your cameo rose little Penny is so cute. The colour is growing on me...maybe a pouch in this could make its way to me at some point.


I can't even express how much I love Cameo Rose Merinos! I have a midi Soulmate in that leather, and it never fails to draw compliments from people. It is such a warm colour, but in person it is much less in-your-face than you'd expect. It's quite subtle, surprisingly!


----------



## Amethystgirl

pbnjam said:


> @Amethystgirl Port merino is such a beautiful color. I just love my aura in the same color n leather. Congrats! Do you plan to wear Arianna as a shoulder bag? I wonder how this bag would look as a crossbody.


I took a couple of pictures wearing her cross body. The strap is at its longest, and for reference I am 5'6" and fluffy. I apologize for the quality of the photos, but I don't have a lighter top handy. I find her very comfortable as a cross body!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

LuvAllBags said:


> 3. Sunflower merinos leather, dark blue or dark gray lining, silver hw. I like the contrast of the silver hw to make the yellow a bit more contemporary.



My vote is for the sunny sunflower with dark blue lining.  It is the kind of color combination I would like to wear for spring and summer.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

A disappointing update on Lucy, my bronze Africa Midi-Selene: I asked Marco via Colette what to do about those rubber stains I accrued when my bag got tangled in my knee scooter in the early days of my ankle injury.  Marco recommended using a gentle window cleaner on a cotton swab, followed by a cloth also soaked in the window cleaner.  I tried that, and it took off more of the bronze finish than the black scuff marks.  Fortunately, the rubber stains are not hugely noticeable even when you're looking at the back and bottom of the bag, and I will continue to carry it with enjoyment.  Thank you to everybody who helped identify the problem and made suggestions for cleaning and repair.


----------



## pbnjam

Amethystgirl said:


> I took a couple of pictures wearing her cross body. The strap is at its longest, and for reference I am 5'6" and fluffy. I apologize for the quality of the photos, but I don't have a lighter top handy. I find her very comfortable as a cross body!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690931
> View attachment 3690931
> View attachment 3690934



Thank you for the pictures! It helps a ton! Did you make any adjustments to strap length? If not, I think it will work for me. Very promising! Looks great on you.


----------



## carterazo

LuvAllBags said:


> Thanks! I am leaning toward the yellow. I can get navy anytime and in any style. I have nothing at all like the sunflower color, and you're right: it will be a great pick me-up any time of year. Now to decide details!


I think your bag would be gorgeous in yellow!  Don't know if I'm the person tenKrat saw on the East Coast,  but I wear my yellow bag year round. It brings me much joy especially on a cold grey day. [emoji41]  
Do you have samples? I would ask Collette for samples of different yellows- and pictures too. Have fun getting your bag!


----------



## tenKrat

ksuromax said:


> Beyond words beautiful leather and absolutely delicious colours, Ladies!! Congrats!!


Hi, @ksuromax!  Nice to see you here. Thanks for stopping by!  Yes, there is a lovely selection of colors and leathers here.


----------



## msd_bags

klb4556 said:


> Does anyone have one of these bags in Navy? I can't tell exactly how deep it would be on the site, and would like to see an IRL pic!
> 
> if you do, could you post them in a reply?
> 
> Also, Phoebe or Flora for a clutch? love them both and b-day is coming up   heh heh
> 
> 
> thanks so much!!



You may look at the reference thread for photos of bags and mod shots. I have posted a Navy Daphne there last year. And I'm sure there are others there. Have fun looking!


----------



## ksuromax

tenKrat said:


> Hi, @ksuromax!  Nice to see you here. Thanks for stopping by!  Yes, there is a lovely selection of colors and leathers here.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I think your bag would be gorgeous in yellow!  Don't know if I'm the person tenKrat saw on the East Coast,  but I wear my yellow bag year round. It brings me much joy especially on a cold grey day. [emoji41]
> Do you have samples? I would ask Collette for samples of different yellows- and pictures too. Have fun getting your bag!


I wear all my bags year round. I have never been concerned about color and time of year. If I feel like using it I do. I used to live in a mostly winter climate now I live in a mostly summer climate. I wear burgundy in summer and yellow in winter. It makes no difference to me. I have no rules and limitations. I love the freedom of wearing and using my bags whenever I want to. It means I get use of all my bags all the time.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I wear all my bags year round. I have never been concerned about color and time of year. If I feel like using it I do. I used to live in a mostly winter climate now I live in a mostly summer climate. I wear burgundy in summer and yellow in winter. It makes no difference to me. I have no rules and limitations. I love the freedom of wearing and using my bags whenever I want to. It means I get use of all my bags all the time.


A girl after my own heart! We're bag soul sisters. [emoji41]


----------



## vink

Thank you for all the love for my new bags! I haven't gotten to try all of them yet. Calista is the first of the lot. [emoji4] 

She hugs me very nicely. I think if you're into leather hugging, you'll love this bag! And deep fuchsia is surprisingly neutral. Despite being deep dark pink, she manage to stay humble. 
This bag is truly a shoulder bag. Not the type that you can convert into a tote. (There're a few that can do, but, for me, not this one.) She does have a capacity of a small tote though. 

One thing I have to mention, I have a very sloped shoulders that not many bags can stay put. This bag can, though. Not the best, but it can and with my arm go over it through the loop and the comfortable length of the bag that allows the tips of my fingers to caress the bottom of the bag, it can hold on alright. I'm sure if you have normal shoulders, it'll stay on yours nicely and will be very comfortable. It's already comfortable on mine. 

And one thing any slouchy Merino bag's owner should know, Don't sit on your bag! I took her on my night out to a crowded restaurant and since we had no extra seat left, I put her behind me on the seat. During that 4-hour chat, I might leaned or half-sat on her and when I was home, I found out that the leather on the side has form a shape of the extra battery (flat and about the shape of an iPhone 6, which I put in the slip pocket on the side of the bag) Well, it's been a couple of days and the "shape" looks better, but still there. I'm not sure if it'll be gone or not. I already asked Colette and she said any creases or folding can't be removed once it's set in the leather so... I think I'll carry her for a few days and see how it goes. Or I may have to leave her flat and sit on her again? (Yeah... I have crazy ideas sometimes.) 

Anyway, I like this bag a lot and I love the leather and the color! She gives off the effortless sophisticated vibe even though she's a hobo bag and is a great dose of color to my outfit. I even think she makes me look slimmer than usual. I really think I should hit the gym more. [emoji28] 

And here she is. Waiting for me while we had lunch. [emoji4]


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> A girl after my own heart! We're bag soul sisters. [emoji41]


Me too!  Hot pink bag in winter?  Check!  
Fluorescent green nails in the fall, no prob!  
To me there is no such thing as seasons for colors.  Only colors I won't wear are brown or white.  White because somehow I always end up stained and it is just not flattering on, and brown.....well, I just feel it makes me look washed out.  Brown hair, dark olive skin, brown clothes.....    I got rid of all brown clothing and accessories years ago and haven't looked back.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Me too!  Hot pink bag in winter?  Check!
> Fluorescent green nails in the fall, no prob!
> To me there is no such thing as seasons for colors.  Only colors I won't wear are brown or white.  White because somehow I always end up stained and it is just not flattering on, and brown.....well, I just feel it makes me look washed out.  Brown hair, dark olive skin, brown clothes.....    I got rid of all brown clothing and accessories years ago and haven't looked back.


Another bag / love of color soul sister!  [emoji41] 
I hear ya! I need happy color in my life everyday. It makes life better. [emoji253]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Thank you for all the love for my new bags! I haven't gotten to try all of them yet. Calista is the first of the lot. [emoji4]
> 
> She hugs me very nicely. I think if you're into leather hugging, you'll love this bag! And deep fuchsia is surprisingly neutral. Despite being deep dark pink, she manage to stay humble.
> This bag is truly a shoulder bag. Not the type that you can convert into a tote. (There're a few that can do, but, for me, not this one.) She does have a capacity of a small tote though.
> 
> One thing I have to mention, I have a very sloped shoulders that not many bags can stay put. This bag can, though. Not the best, but it can and with my arm go over it through the loop and the comfortable length of the bag that allows the tips of my fingers to caress the bottom of the bag, it can hold on alright. I'm sure if you have normal shoulders, it'll stay on yours nicely and will be very comfortable. It's already comfortable on mine.
> 
> And one thing any slouchy Merino bag's owner should know, Don't sit on your bag! I took her on my night out to a crowded restaurant and since we had no extra seat left, I put her behind me on the seat. During that 4-hour chat, I might leaned or half-sat on her and when I was home, I found out that the leather on the side has form a shape of the extra battery (flat and about the shape of an iPhone 6, which I put in the slip pocket on the side of the bag) Well, it's been a couple of days and the "shape" looks better, but still there. I'm not sure if it'll be gone or not. I already asked Colette and she said any creases or folding can't be removed once it's set in the leather so... I think I'll carry her for a few days and see how it goes. Or I may have to leave her flat and sit on her again? (Yeah... I have crazy ideas sometimes.)
> 
> Anyway, I like this bag a lot and I love the leather and the color! She gives off the effortless sophisticated vibe even though she's a hobo bag and is a great dose of color to my outfit. I even think she makes me look slimmer than usual. I really think I should hit the gym more. [emoji28]
> 
> And here she is. Waiting for me while we had lunch. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691507


Love this, especially when you said it is some kind of neutral!  During the first year of MM bags, I think I asked Marco for a fuchsia pink leather.  Why does this leather become available now when my wallet needs a break!!


----------



## Amethystgirl

pbnjam said:


> Thank you for the pictures! It helps a ton! Did you make any adjustments to strap length? If not, I think it will work for me. Very promising! Looks great on you.


Thank you! The messenger strap is the default length and width, and I have it at the last hole so it's as long as it can get. I wouldn't have it lengthened if I could; this is the perfect length for me.
I wore it crossbody while shopping this afternoon, and I love how easily accessible the bag is. The handles fold down, which is one of my favourite features of this bag. I'm smitten!


----------



## southernbelle43

i have hunted through MANY of these posts and cannot find the answer, so pardon me if I missed it.  Before I discovered TPF and Massaccesi I was looking at Balenciaga,  LV (gasp, sorry, I won't do it again) and other designer bags and learned a lot about leather that I did not know.  Many posters stated that their purses made of Vaccheta leather had faded a lot and some even posted how they had to dye the leather back to its original color. This is because Vaccheta is vegetable dyed leather versus chrome dyed.  As I understand it the Vaccheta is absolutely beautiful as many of you attest.  I have not ordered a purse in this leather because of what I read.  Have any of you had a purse in Vaccheta for a year or more and what is your experience? I had not read even one complaint about it fading?? PS I am not talking about the lovely patina which Vaccheta develops but an actual fading of color completely.  Thanks.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> i have hunted through MANY of these posts and cannot find the answer, so pardon me if I missed it.  Before I discovered TPF and Massaccesi I was looking at Balenciaga,  LV (gasp, sorry, I won't do it again) and other designer bags and learned a lot about leather that I did not know.  Many posters stated that their purses made of Vaccheta leather had faded a lot and some even posted how they had to dye the leather back to its original color. This is because Vaccheta is vegetable dyed leather versus chrome dyed.  As I understand it the Vaccheta is absolutely beautiful as many of you attest.  I have not ordered a purse in this leather because of what I read.  Have any of you had a purse in Vaccheta for a year or more and what is your experience? I had not read even one complaint about it fading?? PS I am not talking about the lovely patina which Vaccheta develops but an actual fading of color completely.  Thanks.


I assume that the posters you mention who have had faded vachetta bags were in other sub-forums because no one here, as far as I can remember, has reported problems with MM vachetta.  None of my MM vachetta bags have had fading issues; they still look great.  

Also, Colette once informed me that Marco lightly treats his vachetta to provide some protection.  MM vachetta is not totally naked leather.


----------



## tenKrat

I enjoyed some girl time with @lenie over a very nice lunch this past weekend.  She shared her boards of leather swatch samples with me, so I got to see almost all the available Massaccesi leathers.  So much fun to see and touch them in real life.  

I ended up liking the sunflower merinos and tuscan yellow nappa a lot, which is funny because I hadn't even considered them before seeing the swatches. They are pretty much identical in color, which is a vibrant, saturated yellow.  

I also really like the arctic nappa.  I admired how nicely @vink's arctic nappa Selene Zip Midi turned out with the silver hardware and was curious to see this leather IRL.  It's an elegant, icy cool blue.  Love it.  I hope it's still available when I'm ready to order later this summer.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I assume that the posters you mention who have had faded vachetta bags were in other sub-forums because no one here, as far as I can remember, has reported problems with MM vachetta.  None of my MM vachetta bags have had fading issues; they still look great.
> 
> Also, Colette once informed me that Marco lightly treats his vachetta to provide some protection.  MM vachetta is not totally naked leather.





tenKrat said:


> I assume that the posters you mention who have had faded vachetta bags were in other sub-forums because no one here, as far as I can remember, has reported problems with MM vachetta.  None of my MM vachetta bags have had fading issues; they still look great.
> 
> Also, Colette once informed me that Marco lightly treats his vachetta to provide some protection.  MM vachetta is not totally naked leather.


You are right.  In my post I said  that I have not heard one complaints n this forum.  Good to know.  I am really tempted by this leather!!! Thanks


----------



## djfmn

My sample sale navy blue Angelica arrived today. I will try and take some photos. It is a great style and I love the leather. It is a classic bag and I think it is going to be very versatile. I have been wanting to try out the Angelica as it has a center zipper compartment which I really like similar to the midi Soulmates that I have.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed some girl time with @lenie over a very nice lunch this past weekend.  She shared her boards of leather swatch samples with me, so I got to see almost all the available Massaccesi leathers.  So much fun to see and touch them in real life.
> 
> I ended up liking the sunflower merinos and tuscan yellow nappa a lot, which is funny because I hadn't even considered them before seeing the swatches. They are pretty much identical in color, which is a vibrant, saturated yellow.
> 
> I also really like the arctic nappa.  I admired how nicely @vink's arctic nappa Selene Zip Midi turned out with the silver hardware and was curious to see this leather IRL.  It's an elegant, icy cool blue.  Love it.  I hope it's still available when I'm ready to order later this summer.


How lovely that you and lenie met up again! I can't wait for my swatch folder even more!


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed some girl time with @lenie over a very nice lunch this past weekend.  She shared her boards of leather swatch samples with me, so I got to see almost all the available Massaccesi leathers.  So much fun to see and touch them in real life.
> 
> I ended up liking the sunflower merinos and tuscan yellow nappa a lot, which is funny because I hadn't even considered them before seeing the swatches. They are pretty much identical in color, which is a vibrant, saturated yellow.
> 
> I also really like the arctic nappa.  I admired how nicely @vink's arctic nappa Selene Zip Midi turned out with the silver hardware and was curious to see this leather IRL.  It's an elegant, icy cool blue.  Love it.  I hope it's still available when I'm ready to order later this summer.


Those swatches are insanely tempting!  I am currently loving Geranio pebbled.


----------



## lenie

I received a box of MM goodies today. 
1) Bluette Merinos Hera with silver hardware. This was my first order of the new S/S 2017 styles but had to wait for the hardware. The hardware is so interesting and unique! The Bluette is an amazing cobalt Blue. Hera is an elegant shoulder bag. Pictures to come this weekend.
2) Calista in Flirt Red and Dark Taupe pebbled. These are supposed to be gifts but I'm not sure I can give them away. The Flirt red is a cheerful, bright red and the dark taupe is a great neutral- little more on the grey side as compared to Taupe pebbled.
3) black Merinos Phoebe from the sample sale.


----------



## VanBod1525

lenie said:


> I received a box of MM goodies today.
> 1) Bluette Merinos Hera with silver hardware. This was my first order of the new S/S 2017 styles but had to wait for the hardware. The hardware is so interesting and unique! The Bluette is an amazing cobalt Blue. Hera is an elegant shoulder bag. Pictures to come this weekend.
> 2) Calista in Flirt Red and Dark Taupe pebbled. These are supposed to be gifts but I'm not sure I can give them away. The Flirt red is a cheerful, bright red and the dark taupe is a great neutral- little more on the grey side as compared to Taupe pebbled.
> 3) black Merinos Phoebe from the sample sale.


They are supposed to be gifts   
Can't wait for your photos!! I think you will be the first reveal of a Hera if I am correct.


----------



## lenie

VanBod1525 said:


> They are supposed to be gifts
> Can't wait for your photos!! I think you will be the first reveal of a Hera if I am correct.



I bought the Flirt red for my best friend as a birthday gift and the dark taupe is going to my mom's friend who helps take her to her chemo appointments. I don't have to give them away til June so I can admire them for a couple of more weeks.
I'm sorry for the delay in the pictures until the weekend. I don't get home from work until late and won't have good lighting.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> I bought the Flirt red for my best friend as a birthday gift and the dark taupe is going to my mom's friend who helps take her to her chemo appointments. I don't have to give them away til June so I can admire them for a couple of more weeks.
> I'm sorry for the delay in the pictures until the weekend. I don't get home from work until late and won't have good lighting.



No problem! I can wait as long as you promise you'll post them! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed some girl time with @lenie over a very nice lunch this past weekend.  She shared her boards of leather swatch samples with me, so I got to see almost all the available Massaccesi leathers.  So much fun to see and touch them in real life.
> 
> I ended up liking the sunflower merinos and tuscan yellow nappa a lot, which is funny because I hadn't even considered them before seeing the swatches. They are pretty much identical in color, which is a vibrant, saturated yellow.
> 
> I also really like the arctic nappa.  I admired how nicely @vink's arctic nappa Selene Zip Midi turned out with the silver hardware and was curious to see this leather IRL.  It's an elegant, icy cool blue.  Love it.  I hope it's still available when I'm ready to order later this summer.



You don't know what that folder did to me. [emoji16] It turns me obsess! I'm now dreaming what my next bag should be. [emoji4] 

I think Arctic is a permanent. [emoji6]


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> I received a box of MM goodies today.
> 1) Bluette Merinos Hera with silver hardware. This was my first order of the new S/S 2017 styles but had to wait for the hardware. The hardware is so interesting and unique! The Bluette is an amazing cobalt Blue. Hera is an elegant shoulder bag. Pictures to come this weekend.
> 2) Calista in Flirt Red and Dark Taupe pebbled. These are supposed to be gifts but I'm not sure I can give them away. The Flirt red is a cheerful, bright red and the dark taupe is a great neutral- little more on the grey side as compared to Taupe pebbled.
> 3) black Merinos Phoebe from the sample sale.


Can't wait to see your photos!  I'm so intrigued by the Hera!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> You don't know what that folder did to me. [emoji16] It turns me obsess! I'm now dreaming what my next bag should be. [emoji4]
> 
> I think Arctic is a permanent. [emoji6]


Vink, you are so right about what that folder does to us!  I hadn't even considered Ruby Red Merinos until I saw the swatch...


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> Vink, you are so right about what that folder does to us!  I hadn't even considered Ruby Red Merinos until I saw the swatch...


Oh I can attest to the beauty of the Ruby Red Merinos as I sit here looking at my Selene midi in that color.  It is really pretty.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed some girl time with @lenie over a very nice lunch this past weekend.  She shared her boards of leather swatch samples with me, so I got to see almost all the available Massaccesi leathers.  So much fun to see and touch them in real life.
> 
> I ended up liking the sunflower merinos and tuscan yellow nappa a lot, which is funny because I hadn't even considered them before seeing the swatches. They are pretty much identical in color, which is a vibrant, saturated yellow.
> 
> I also really like the arctic nappa.  I admired how nicely @vink's arctic nappa Selene Zip Midi turned out with the silver hardware and was curious to see this leather IRL.  It's an elegant, icy cool blue.  Love it.  I hope it's still available when I'm ready to order later this summer.



TenK  me too on the Arctic nappa.  I'm thinking it might be "next"  but wallet is taking a break, at least from purses  for a bit.  Unless there is a sale... Wait!  My birthday is in June!!!


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> Can't wait to see your photos!  I'm so intrigued by the Hera!



I just put my things in the Hera. She slouches so beautifully! The hardware on the handle is so unique-so much attention to detail. I'll be sure to get a close up. The O rings that hold the shoulder strap is actually removable. There is a long cross body strap that clasps to the O rings with or without removing the shoulder strap.


----------



## lenie

Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
> ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3694078


The leather and color is just luscious ! What a beautiful bag Lenie.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
> ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3694078


Bluette is so intense!  Thank you for sharing *lenie*.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Admiring Miss Teddy gracing my desk.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
> ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3694078



My Theia Midi get the same ring on her, too! Such a nice touch!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Admiring Miss Teddy gracing my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694419



The name suit her perfectly! That fur look so pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just received my deep blue Africa Selene zip midi.  I had a sample swatch of the leather, but until you actually see it made into a purse, you cannot get the full effect of how beautiful it is.  Additionally it is most interesting that the same style in Merinos leather can look so uniquely different from this one.   I will post pictures later but my daughter, who is an entertainer with the Legends show in Vegas,  has been in Hawaii and I have not seen her  in a year and a half.  She is on her way to another engagement so I want to spend as much time as possible with her before she leaves.   Until then I am staring at my purse.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my deep blue Africa Selene zip midi.  I had a sample swatch of the leather, but until you actually see it made into a purse, you cannot get the full effect of how beautiful it is.  Additionally it is most interesting that the same style in Merinos leather can look so uniquely different from this one.   I will post pictures later but my daughter, who is an entertainer with the Legends show in Vegas,  has been in Hawaii and I have not seen her  in a year and a half.  She is on her way to another engagement so I want to spend as much time as possible with her before she leaves.   Until then I am staring at my purse.



Your bag sounds seriously awesome! I totally agree that only the swatches can't justify the beauty of the whole bag made. It's just doesn't do it. (Yeah... but it fuels my want for these new bags alright. [emoji38]) 

Can't wait to see your new bag! Meanwhile, have a great time with DD!


----------



## vink

BTW, about the bags with Africa leather, how's the handle part after many times of used? Does the shine come out?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> BTW, about the bags with Africa leather, how's the handle part after many times of used? Does the shine come out?


I have a Lead Africa Midi Selene which I have used a LOT and it looks brand new, including the handles and corners.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Your bag sounds seriously awesome! I totally agree that only the swatches can't justify the beauty of the whole bag made. It's just doesn't do it. (Yeah... but it fuels my want for these new bags alright. [emoji38])
> 
> Can't wait to see your new bag! Meanwhile, have a great time with DD!


Vink, you are so correct. I cannot tell you how  many times I have looked through that folder of leather swatches and thought..yes,  nappa for the next one. No wait!  Pebbled.....or Athene. Aeggggggg


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> BTW, about the bags with Africa leather, how's the handle part after many times of used? Does the shine come out?


I see no shine come off from either of my Africa leather bags.. in fact they can still pass as new ..and especially my two large Divinas in iced Taupe and ice Berry (?) has been used a lot!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I see no shine come off from either of my Africa leather bags.. in fact they can still pass as new ..and especially my two large Divinas in iced Taupe and ice Berry (?) has been used a lot!!



Thanks! I'm contemplating getting one for my mom. She usually carry quite a plain and simple bag. I want to get her something whimsical looking. My iced Taupe is fine, but I want to get her some other color. (I don't think it's whimsical enough. [emoji16]) Do you think it'd be too much? I want her to use it on a daily basis. Or should I opt for a safer Merino? But she has so many bags in plain leather already. [emoji20]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Thanks! I'm contemplating getting one for my mom. She usually carry quite a plain and simple bag. I want to get her something whimsical looking. My iced Taupe is fine, but I want to get her some other color. (I don't think it's whimsical enough. [emoji16]) Do you think it'd be too much? I want her to use it on a daily basis. Or should I opt for a safer Merino? But she has so many bags in plain leather already. [emoji20]


If she prefers plain purses the Africa leather in a simple style might be nice for her.  But a purse is such a very personal thing, If it were my daughter I would want her to ask me before spendng that much money.  IMHO. Over the last year I have probably given away 15 purses that I bought for myself that did not work out after I got them home!  I have learned my lesson finally.  If there is any doubt about the style at all, if it does not feel like it belongs with me and the things I carry from the beginning, it does not come home with me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> Thanks! I'm contemplating getting one for my mom. She usually carry quite a plain and simple bag. I want to get her something whimsical looking. My iced Taupe is fine, but I want to get her some other color. (I don't think it's whimsical enough. [emoji16]) Do you think it'd be too much? I want her to use it on a daily basis. Or should I opt for a safer Merino? But she has so many bags in plain leather already. [emoji20]


I would definitely want to make sure she likes the Africa texture, before buying a purse made with it. I'm in the minority, but after receiving my Africa swatch, I realized it wasn't for me. I definitely prefer merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I would definitely want to make sure she likes the Africa texture, before buying a purse made with it. I'm in the minority, but after receiving my Africa swatch, I realized it wasn't for me. I definitely prefer merinos.


You are right on.  I do not like the pebbled leathers and don't think I would love Africa if it were not for the incredible colors.  It is one of those leathers you probably either love or hate.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> If she prefers plain purses the Africa leather in a simple style might be nice for her.  But a purse is such a very personal thing, If it were my daughter I would want her to ask me before spendng that much money.  IMHO. Over the last year I have probably given away 15 purses that I bought for myself that did not work out after I got them home!  I have learned my lesson finally.  If there is any doubt about the style at all, if it does not feel like it belongs with me and the things I carry from the beginning, it does not come home with me.





Devyn Danielle said:


> I would definitely want to make sure she likes the Africa texture, before buying a purse made with it. I'm in the minority, but after receiving my Africa swatch, I realized it wasn't for me. I definitely prefer merinos.





southernbelle43 said:


> You are right on.  I do not like the pebbled leathers and don't think I would love Africa if it were not for the incredible colors.  It is one of those leathers you probably either love or hate.



Thank you for all your advice. Maybe I should ask her first. I'm afraid she may not like it as well. [emoji20]


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> You are right on.  I do not like the pebbled leathers and don't think I would love Africa if it were not for the incredible colors.  It is one of those leathers you probably either love or hate.



I was also on the fence about Africa leather.  Not a fan of pebbled either but the colors on the swatch sheets IRL are amazing!!!!!!!

That being said, I will probably still end up choosing merinos or nappa instead.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
> ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3694078


Lenie this is beautiful I Love the color and the hardware is really interesting just gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I was also on the fence about Africa leather.  Not a fan of pebbled either but the colors on the swatch sheets IRL are amazing!!!!!!!
> 
> That being said, I will probably still end up choosing merinos or nappa instead.


I have two in Merinos so I decided to go with the Africa and don't regret it.  The Merinos are  perfect when you want somethng slouchy and cuddley.  The Africa is  somewhat more structured although I understand  it softens quite a bit with age.  I am enjoying the different feel.


----------



## pbnjam

lenie said:


> Here's are pictures of the handle hardware.
> ATTACH=full]3694077[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 3694078



O gosh this color is sooo pretty! I need to see more.[emoji7][emoji28]


----------



## lenie

I promise to take more pictures this weekend. This is my favorite blue. Thinking of getting a Juliette in Bluette merinos next. Maybe another Hera in Forest green merinos...


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> I promise to take more pictures this weekend. This is my favorite blue. Thinking of getting a Juliette in Bluette merinos next. Maybe another Hera in Forest green merinos...



Yay!  Pics!

So who is both excited (or dreading) the prospect of a potential Mother's Day weekend promo/sale?  I know I am!!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I have two in Merinos so I decided to go with the Africa and don't regret it.  The Merinos are  perfect when you want somethng slouchy and cuddley.  The Africa is  somewhat more structured although I understand  it softens quite a bit with age.  I am enjoying the different feel.


I love the color of the Africa leathers. I have the lead which is such an amazing color and has such depth it changes in different light - I have  a Phoebe and a midi Selene. I have a midi Soulmate in bronze Africa. I have the Africa blue in a Zhoe and a midi Soulmate. The colors are amazing. It is one of my favorite leathers all my Africa leather bags are gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love the color of the Africa leathers. I have the lead which is such an amazing color and has such depth it changes in different light - I have  a Phoebe and a midi Selene. I have a midi Soulmate in bronze Africa. I have the Africa blue in a Zhoe and a midi Soulmate. The colors are amazing. It is one of my favorite leathers all my Africa leather bags are gorgeous.


You do like it!!!  I am not buyng anything right now, will wait for a sale or special.  But I thnk I will be getting another in Africa. I have spent the last year going through all clothes, shoes, purses, etc., and simplifying my life.  I had purses from 20 years ago and purses that I bought on impulse and ones I was just plain tired of.  I now have 10 that I love and use.  Needless to say my Massaccesi's are Loves!!!!!  If you had to pick one color whch would you choose? Also which style do you think lends itself best to this leather?  You obviously are our Africa expert!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Using my new to me Iced Olive Angel Midi this weekend. Like this style, so light and easy to carry and the bag hangs at just the right length on the messenger strap (I have it on its longest setting). Iced Olive is a bit of a chameleon and not too shiny. Great little weekend bag for wandering around the market.


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of the Hera in Bluette Merinos, comparison pics of the Hera with Midi Minerva in Taupe vachetta for size, comparison pics of Hera with Calista, Calista in Flirt Red and Calista in Dark Taupe.


----------



## lenie

The Flirt red shows up a little more orange toned in the pics, but it is more red in real life.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Hera in Bluette Merinos, comparison pics of the Hera with Midi Minerva in Taupe vachetta for size, comparison pics of Hera with Calista, Calista in Flirt Red and Calista in Dark Taupe.
> View attachment 3697797
> 
> View attachment 3697798
> 
> View attachment 3697799
> 
> View attachment 3697800
> 
> View attachment 3697801
> 
> View attachment 3697802
> 
> View attachment 3697803
> 
> View attachment 3697804


Now here ww have both bright and dark colours and all look so delicious!
The Bluette and Flirt Red are really bright and I can imagine will look fab in sunny waether ! The Dark Taupe is such a classic one can use anywhere anytime!!
Lovely choises!!


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Hera in Bluette Merinos, comparison pics of the Hera with Midi Minerva in Taupe vachetta for size, comparison pics of Hera with Calista, Calista in Flirt Red and Calista in Dark Taupe.
> View attachment 3697797
> 
> View attachment 3697798
> 
> View attachment 3697799
> 
> View attachment 3697800
> 
> View attachment 3697801
> 
> View attachment 3697802
> 
> View attachment 3697803
> 
> View attachment 3697804


Hi Lenie!  

How do you like the Hera so far?  She looks very slouchy!  Does she stand up a little straighter when she has stuff inside?  I'm intrigued as to how much she holds. (I have Arianna, Midi Zip Selene and full-size Soulmate to compare with.)  Do you have any of these others to compare with?  Would you say she's equivalent to the Midi Minerva or a little more?   How does the weight compare between the two?  Can you show pics of the top of the bag, looking inside?  And could she hold a binder/folder for papers and still close easily?  

 I've been thinking about this bag ever since it was introduced on the blog- for its simple elegance in both the structure and the hardware for the shoulder strap/handle - but I'd need to add a top zipper, and I want to be sure it's worth the extra expense of adding one, or if I should go for the Theia instead, as she already has one.  Somehow Theia feels TOO casual to me.  Or perhaps I should think about REALLY changing my look/style with a Juliet!  Hera seems to strike a nice balance between the two.  And Calista doesn't appeal to my way of life at all, even though I love everyone's photos.  A real rainbow of capacious relaxation!!!

I'm asking questions now as it would be great to have saved up some $$ AND to know what I want to buy next, by the time of the next sale, whenever that may be


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Hera in Bluette Merinos, comparison pics of the Hera with Midi Minerva in Taupe vachetta for size, comparison pics of Hera with Calista, Calista in Flirt Red and Calista in Dark Taupe.
> View attachment 3697797
> 
> View attachment 3697798
> 
> View attachment 3697799
> 
> View attachment 3697800
> 
> View attachment 3697801
> 
> View attachment 3697802
> 
> View attachment 3697803
> 
> View attachment 3697804


Did I tell you how wonderful these photos are?! Goergeous bags, and gorgeous photos!  The Bluette seems very true to color - my gf and I put in a joint order in that sale, and her Theia in Bluette is to DIE for!!! Can you take a modeling shot or two of the Hera also?  I find the photos on this forum WAY more helpful than the publicity ones on the website!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## lenie

The Merinos is very smooshy so the Hera slouches easily. It holds a lot, more than Midi Selene and at least the same as a Soulmate. I don't have a Midi Minerva in Merinos so I can't compare the weight. She isn't very heavy at all. I think if you put a folder or binder, it would lose the slouchy folds of a hobo and may not be as comfortable to carry. The Hera in the pics is full of my things-the bottom stands up but the top slouches over. I think it is because of the type of leather. A thicker or more structured leather probably wouldn't slouch as much.


----------



## southernbelle43

I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688


Gorgeous in the sunlight!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Gorgeous in the sunlight!


Thanks.  It is brilliant in the light.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688



The texture is so prominent!


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688



Beautiful!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> The texture is so prominent![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> southernbelle43 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So interesting that the texture is much more prominent than my version of this bag.  I noticed this on the recent swatches that Marco sent with my last order.  But that deep blue and miraculous sheen still completely captivate me!  ❤️❤️❤️
Click to expand...


----------



## southernbelle43

I think you are right!  it is very prominent. I compared it to the swatches of Africa in my folder after reading your post and the blue swatch is a MUCH "flatter" surface.  However the other colors,  bronze, gold, lead, iced taupe, iced berry, iced live green and wine are as prominent as my deep blue.  Interesting.  Perhaps they changed the technique from the first batch?


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688



Love it!!!!  The iridescent shine is amazing.


----------



## musicmom

Things do change, it seems.  Sometimes it's the process, sometimes the dye lot, and sometimes it's the leather itself.  For a long while, I have been seriously considering a bag in Petrol Merinos, and finally got round to requesting a swatch from Colette back in February.  I was so disappointed when it arrived, because it was a much lighter and less intense color than all the pictures that had inspired me.  The paler version didn't look good to me at all, especially with my wardrobe.  But then a couple of months later, I got the "gift pack" (aka genius marketing plan!) of swatches along with my most recent order.  Lo and behold, there was the Petrol Merinos, in exactly the right shade for me!!!   I've posted some photos in different light to show the big difference between them.  All the other swatches I've had match the ones in the gift pack, except the Dark Taupe Vacchetta, but that difference is very mild, especially when it's supposed to be a more natural look anyway.

Colette assures me that she will check with Marco to confirm the intensity when I place my next order...  I guess I will be getting a Petrol Merinos bag after all!  And now to decide on the design...


----------



## carterazo

musicmom said:


> Things do change, it seems.  Sometimes it's the process, sometimes the dye lot, and sometimes it's the leather itself.  For a long while, I have been seriously considering a bag in Petrol Merinos, and finally got round to requesting a swatch from Colette back in February.  I was so disappointed when it arrived, because it was a much lighter and less intense color than all the pictures that had inspired me.  The paler version didn't look good to me at all, especially with my wardrobe.  But then a couple of months later, I got the "gift pack" (aka genius marketing plan!) of swatches along with my most recent order.  Lo and behold, there was the Petrol Merinos, in exactly the right shade for me!!!   I've posted some photos in different light to show the big difference between them.  All the other swatches I've had match the ones in the gift pack, except the Dark Taupe Vacchetta, but that difference is very mild, especially when it's supposed to be a more natural look anyway.
> 
> Colette assures me that she will check with Marco to confirm the intensity when I place my next order...  I guess I will be getting a Petrol Merinos bag after all!  And now to decide on the design...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701476
> View attachment 3701477
> View attachment 3701478


Wow, that's a huge difference! Thanks for sharing those pics. I'm very picky about color myself.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688


Gorgeous! I think this is the first larger item in which I have really liked this leather/color.  Is it really neutral like black or grey? 

(You know,  I haven't liked the swatches of Africa leather I have seen in other colors, but the blue continues to intrigue me. The shine factor that holds me back.)


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> Things do change, it seems.  Sometimes it's the process, sometimes the dye lot, and sometimes it's the leather itself.  For a long while, I have been seriously considering a bag in Petrol Merinos, and finally got round to requesting a swatch from Colette back in February.  I was so disappointed when it arrived, because it was a much lighter and less intense color than all the pictures that had inspired me.  The paler version didn't look good to me at all, especially with my wardrobe.  But then a couple of months later, I got the "gift pack" (aka genius marketing plan!) of swatches along with my most recent order.  Lo and behold, there was the Petrol Merinos, in exactly the right shade for me!!!   I've posted some photos in different light to show the big difference between them.  All the other swatches I've had match the ones in the gift pack, except the Dark Taupe Vacchetta, but that difference is very mild, especially when it's supposed to be a more natural look anyway.
> 
> Colette assures me that she will check with Marco to confirm the intensity when I place my next order...  I guess I will be getting a Petrol Merinos bag after all!  And now to decide on the design...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701476
> View attachment 3701477
> View attachment 3701478


I am sure you are correct.  They are dealing with living things, i.e., leather, ergo they would be different thicknesses, absorb dye differently, etc.   They age differently as well. But that is the beauty of leather.  Vive la difference, right!!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous! I think this is the first larger item in which I have really liked this leather/color.  Is it really neutral like black or grey?
> 
> (You know,  I haven't liked the swatches of Africa leather I have seen in other colors, but the blue continues to intrigue me. The shine factor that holds me back.)



I cannot think of any color that this would not go with this.  It is quite neutral.  I put it in the sun and arranged it to purposely show how it can shine.  Below is a picture of it indoors in regular overhead lighting to compare with the outdoor shot.  Africa leather is not for everyone. All my purses except this one are smooth, soft, slouchy bags. This one I am absolutely enjoying because it is so different and unusual and beautiful.  And in just a few days it is softening up.


----------



## HermesHope

I have almost the same bag - midi zipped Selene in deep blue Africa - but with gold hardware and the marine lining. The surface of mine doesn't seem quite so pebbled, it is a bit smoother. The colour is simply wonderful and I carry it almost every day as I don't have a lot of bags. I bought it back in November/December and it is doing well so far.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have one in bronze africas w silver zips, and just broke it out again.  It was one of my first purchases and remains lovely, super neutral.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I have almost the same bag - midi zipped Selene in deep blue Africa - but with gold hardware and the marine lining. The surface of mine doesn't seem quite so pebbled, it is a bit smoother. The colour is simply wonderful and I carry it almost every day as I don't have a lot of bags. I bought it back in November/December and it is doing well so far.


How much has it softened in that length of time?  I do want it to be a little more slouchy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

She slouches quite nicely.  She's visiting Florida with me and I could not get her in the balcony shot!  This style is one of my favorites and will hold whatever I need and don't need for a day.  I can throw my mac book pro in, no problem


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3701883
> View attachment 3701885
> 
> 
> She slouches quite nicely.  She's visiting Florida with me and I could not get her in the balcony shot!  This style is one of my favorites and will hold whatever I need and don't need for a day.  I can throw my mac book pro in, no problem


Oh that is lovely!!!!  Once again the swatch does not show how it really looks  when it is made into the purse.  But thank goodness for the swatches Marco shares or we would have no way of getting any idea about the leathers.


----------



## msd_bags

Midi Minerva in cherry red nappa is my travel companion.


----------



## HermesHope

southernbelle43 said:


> How much has it softened in that length of time?  I do want it to be a little more slouchy.


It has slouched a little. Here is a collage - the bag was full when I took the photo this week.


----------



## HermesHope

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3701883
> View attachment 3701885
> 
> 
> She slouches quite nicely.  She's visiting Florida with me and I could not get her in the balcony shot!  This style is one of my favorites and will hold whatever I need and don't need for a day.  I can throw my mac book pro in, no problem


Is that the bronze Africa? Cos that's what I want next!


----------



## musicmom

msd_bags said:


> Midi Minerva in cherry red nappa is my travel companion.
> View attachment 3702076


Dang, that is one BEAUTIFUL bag!  The cherry nappa is TDF!!!!


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> How much has it softened in that length of time?  I do want it to be a little more slouchy.


I've used my MZS in Blue Africa almost daily for 18 months.  She has definitely slouched some, but otherwise hasn't really shown much wear (except, predictably, the feet and the handles).  I definitely do NOT baby my bags, which makes this all the more remarkable.  Right now, she's packed up and "resting" for the summer as I enjoy my new MZS in Granite Tuscania, so I'm sorry I can't take an up to date photo in her current condition.


----------



## chloehandbags

Just ordered a purse organiser from them:

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/shop/small-organizer/small-organizer

Been meaning to buy an organiser for years and now I'm using shoulder bags again, a bit more (rather than just clutches), now was the time.

I really like their Calista bag (especially in a crossbody version); but, would prefer if there was also a version with a side/bottom panel, for a bit of depth.


----------



## vink

chloehandbags said:


> Just ordered a purse organiser from them:
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/en/shop/small-organizer/small-organizer
> 
> Been meaning to buy an organiser for years and now I'm using shoulder bags again, a bit more (rather than just clutches), now was the time.
> 
> I really like their Calista bag (especially in a crossbody version); but, would prefer if there was also a version with a side/bottom panel, for a bit of depth.



Calista can really hold a lot. There was a photo of mine in dark fuchsia a couple pages back and it was holding a whole big loaf of rye bread inside. (Yes. I put weird things in my bag. [emoji28]) It can just hold things without looking big.


----------



## chloehandbags

vink said:


> Thank you for all the love for my new bags! I haven't gotten to try all of them yet. Calista is the first of the lot. [emoji4]
> 
> She hugs me very nicely. I think if you're into leather hugging, you'll love this bag! And deep fuchsia is surprisingly neutral. Despite being deep dark pink, she manage to stay humble.
> This bag is truly a shoulder bag. Not the type that you can convert into a tote. (There're a few that can do, but, for me, not this one.) She does have a capacity of a small tote though.
> 
> One thing I have to mention, I have a very sloped shoulders that not many bags can stay put. This bag can, though. Not the best, but it can and with my arm go over it through the loop and the comfortable length of the bag that allows the tips of my fingers to caress the bottom of the bag, it can hold on alright. I'm sure if you have normal shoulders, it'll stay on yours nicely and will be very comfortable. It's already comfortable on mine.
> 
> And one thing any slouchy Merino bag's owner should know, Don't sit on your bag! I took her on my night out to a crowded restaurant and since we had no extra seat left, I put her behind me on the seat. During that 4-hour chat, I might leaned or half-sat on her and when I was home, I found out that the leather on the side has form a shape of the extra battery (flat and about the shape of an iPhone 6, which I put in the slip pocket on the side of the bag) Well, it's been a couple of days and the "shape" looks better, but still there. I'm not sure if it'll be gone or not. I already asked Colette and she said any creases or folding can't be removed once it's set in the leather so... I think I'll carry her for a few days and see how it goes. Or I may have to leave her flat and sit on her again? (Yeah... I have crazy ideas sometimes.)
> 
> Anyway, I like this bag a lot and I love the leather and the color! She gives off the effortless sophisticated vibe even though she's a hobo bag and is a great dose of color to my outfit. I even think she makes me look slimmer than usual. I really think I should hit the gym more. [emoji28]
> 
> And here she is. Waiting for me while we had lunch. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691507



That's gorgeous.

I would describe that as a kind of berry colour?

Love that colour for bags.


----------



## chloehandbags

vink said:


> Calista can really hold a lot. There was a photo of mine in dark fuchsia a couple pages back and it was holding a whole big loaf of rye bread inside. (Yes. I put weird things in my bag. [emoji28]) It can just hold things without looking big.



Thanks for the info.

Was just admiring your bag, when you must have been posting.


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> I've used my MZS in Blue Africa almost daily for 18 months.  She has definitely slouched some, but otherwise hasn't really shown much wear (except, predictably, the feet and the handles).  I definitely do NOT baby my bags, which makes this all the more remarkable.  Right now, she's packed up and "resting" for the summer as I enjoy my new MZS in Granite Tuscania, so I'm sorry I can't take an up to date photo in her current condition.



Thank you for the information.  Great news that it has held up so well.  I am not hard on my purses at all so it should last a long time.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Midi Minerva in cherry red nappa is my travel companion.
> View attachment 3702076


That is a lovely color!


----------



## vink

chloehandbags said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Was just admiring your bag, when you must have been posting.



Thanks!  It's a great bag. I'm sure you'll like it, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3702215
> 
> It has slouched a little. Here is a collage - the bag was full when I took the photo this week.


I love the marine lining in your bag. If I had known how cool that looks I would have gotten one!  Wanna swap


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of the Hera in Bluette Merinos, comparison pics of the Hera with Midi Minerva in Taupe vachetta for size, comparison pics of Hera with Calista, Calista in Flirt Red and Calista in Dark Taupe.
> View attachment 3697797
> 
> View attachment 3697798
> 
> View attachment 3697799
> 
> View attachment 3697800
> 
> View attachment 3697801
> 
> View attachment 3697802
> 
> View attachment 3697803
> 
> View attachment 3697804


These photos really are lovely!  Is the bottom of Hera flat or does it tend to be more rounded, as hoboes usually are?  Perhaps you could show a photo of that part?  And into the inside from the top?

And I would really love to see some modeling shots!  I'm sure others would too.  Your comparison shots with the other bags are great, and seeing how you wear it would be super useful!  I wrote to Colette to see if she would be doing one of her amazing blog entries on Hera, but alas not.    And it hasn't even made it into the online store yet... 

I'm seriously thinking this will be my next bag - I like its casual elegance - and I'm hoping it leans more on the elegant than the casual side.  While I truly adore the Bluette Merinos, my close friend just bought a bag in that leather, so it will likely be in either Petrol or Ruby Red Merinos.

Thanks in advance for any extra photos!


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> These photos really are lovely!  Is the bottom of Hera flat or does it tend to be more rounded, as hoboes usually are?  Perhaps you could show a photo of that part?  And into the inside from the top?
> 
> And I would really love to see some modeling shots!  I'm sure others would too.  Your comparison shots with the other bags are great, and seeing how you wear it would be super useful!  I wrote to Colette to see if she would be doing one of her amazing blog entries on Hera, but alas not.    And it hasn't even made it into the online store yet...
> 
> I'm seriously thinking this will be my next bag - I like its casual elegance - and I'm hoping it leans more on the elegant than the casual side.  While I truly adore the Bluette Merinos, my close friend just bought a bag in that leather, so it will likely be in either Petrol or Ruby Red Merinos.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any extra photos!



The bottom of the Hera is actually flat. I can try to get more pics this weekend.


----------



## chandra920

I'm just getting into this brand.  I noticed a lot of you have color/leather combinations not available on the site.  Is there someone to contact for these special orders, or do you just have to wait until the color you want comes in stock?


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> The bottom of the Hera is actually flat. I can try to get more pics this weekend.


Thanks, Lenie!  Really appreciate it!


----------



## TotinScience

Hi all,
New member here! I learned about the Massaccesi bags from lurking on the Purse Forum and I absolutely fell in love with the styles and leathers! I am gearing up to take the plunge and get a bag for myself. Has anyone here ever ordered Aphrodite in Africa? Aphrodite is my most favorite of all designs (I am a sucker for a North/South tote with a zipper, for some reason those are not easy to come by), and Africa leather just seems like something out of this world beautiful. Now if I could only decide on the color combination and the straps color as well...


----------



## Coastal jewel

HermesHope said:


> Is that the bronze Africa? Cos that's what I want next!



Yes  that is indeed the bronze Africa.    She's really versatile


----------



## lenie

I have a lot of Aphrodites--one of my favorite styles (thanks to TenKrat).  I have it in the Deep blue Africa, Iced Taupe Africa, and Wine Africa.  The Africa leather is great for the Aphrodite style--it is structured enough to maintain the shape but soft enough so it is easy to carry.  I also have the Aphrodite in Nappa and Vachetta leathers.  You can't go wrong with this style and leather.  The Aphrodite holds a lot without looking big and the north-south style is very elongating and slimming.


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> Hi all,
> New member here! I learned about the Massaccesi bags from lurking on the Purse Forum and I absolutely fell in love with the styles and leathers! I am gearing up to take the plunge and get a bag for myself. Has anyone here ever ordered Aphrodite in Africa? Aphrodite is my most favorite of all designs (I am a sucker for a North/South tote with a zipper, for some reason those are not easy to come by), and Africa leather just seems like something out of this world beautiful. Now if I could only decide on the color combination and the straps color as well...


----------



## lenie

I actually have the straps made in the same leather and color as the body of the bag--just personal preference.  I just wanted you to know that having the matching strap is an option so you don't have to go with the nappa straps.


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> I'm just getting into this brand.  I noticed a lot of you have color/leather combinations not available on the site.  Is there someone to contact for these special orders, or do you just have to wait until the color you want comes in stock?


Hi there.  There are many available options for leather, color, zippers, pockets and like you I was unsure where to start, I contacted

Colette@marcomassaccesi.it   And told her that I had read alot of threads and wanted a lightweight leather. She immediately got back to me with the information I needed, I asked for swatches and viola, I now have three purses!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I know you have seen them before, but not MINE!  My deep blue Africa Selene midi!
> View attachment 3700688


It is gorgeous. Africa blue is one of my favorite leathers because it changes in different light. I love your new bag.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I have one in bronze africas w silver zips, and just broke it out again.  It was one of my first purchases and remains lovely, super neutral.


I love the bronze Africa leather. I bought a midi Soulmate in the Africa blue leather and decided I wanted the bronze Africa midi Soulmate as well. Super neutral both colors.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Hi all,
> New member here! I learned about the Massaccesi bags from lurking on the Purse Forum and I absolutely fell in love with the styles and leathers! I am gearing up to take the plunge and get a bag for myself. Has anyone here ever ordered Aphrodite in Africa? Aphrodite is my most favorite of all designs (I am a sucker for a North/South tote with a zipper, for some reason those are not easy to come by), and Africa leather just seems like something out of this world beautiful. Now if I could only decide on the color combination and the straps color as well...


Welcome to the group we love having new people join us. My first bag was an Aphrodite in pearl grey and then I bought a second Aphrodite in all purple. Purple handles as well. I love the Aphrodite it is such a great style. I don't have one in Africa leathers but I have other styles in Africa leathers and I think an Aphrodite would be gorgeous in an Africa leather. I have the lead, blue and bronze. I like all 3 colors they are really nice. I have a Zhoe and midi Soulmate in Africa blue and a midi Soulmate in Bronze and a midi Selene and Phoebe in Lead. All gorgeous and the leather holds up really well and changes color in different light and is not blingy at all which I really like. Once again welcome to the group.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Hi all,
> New member here! I learned about the Massaccesi bags from lurking on the Purse Forum and I absolutely fell in love with the styles and leathers! I am gearing up to take the plunge and get a bag for myself. Has anyone here ever ordered Aphrodite in Africa? Aphrodite is my most favorite of all designs (I am a sucker for a North/South tote with a zipper, for some reason those are not easy to come by), and Africa leather just seems like something out of this world beautiful. Now if I could only decide on the color combination and the straps color as well...



I ordered an Aphrodite in Africa Berry.  She has since been re-homed  to England.  My issue was that north south was "not my bag" and I felt like she'd be great...just not on me.  The Africa held shape well.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Two pics of Aphrodite in Africa berry


----------



## chandra920

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi there.  There are many available options for leather, color, zippers, pockets and like you I was unsure where to start, I contacted
> 
> Colette@marcomassaccesi.it   And told her that I had read alot of threads and wanted a lightweight leather. She immediately got back to me with the information I needed, I asked for swatches and viola, I now have three purses!!



Thank you for the lead!  Colette wrote back right away.  The color I really like is in merino leather.  Have people had good experience with that kind of leather?  I live in Seattle, so I'm looking for something that can tolerate an occasional rain shower.


----------



## pdxhb

chandra920 said:


> Thank you for the lead!  Colette wrote back right away.  The color I really like is in merino leather.  Have people had good experience with that kind of leather?  I live in Seattle, so I'm looking for something that can tolerate an occasional rain shower.


Just a quick chime-in re: merinos and the weather: I am in Oregon and have been carrying my sample sale Calista in Bluette Merinos since the day she arrived - through all of the torrential rain. The leather performs really well! I always dry it off and reahape to allow the bag to dry but there is a bit of a surface resistance to rain. Not quite as resistant as the africas but still very good and the merinos is a beautiful, soft texture.


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> Thank you for the lead!  Colette wrote back right away.  The color I really like is in merino leather.  Have people had good experience with that kind of leather?  I live in Seattle, so I'm looking for something that can tolerate an occasional rain shower.


Others will be better able to let you know about that. I have only had my three bags a short time.  I understand the pebbled and Africa tolerate occasionally getting a little water on them.  I think the nappa and nabuk are more delicate.  Colette again can give you all the specifics.  She also sent me this about the weights, from the lightest weight to the heaviest:
Merinos
Athene
Africa
Nappa
Nabuk
Pebbled calf
Vacchetta
Don't hesitate to ask Colette anything.  She will help you out.  And do read the threads if you have time, there is a wealth of information there by owners.  And use the search link here as well to get specifics about each leather. 

Also when you pick out a couple of leathers you like ask Colette for a few samples.  Feeling the leather can make a difference in your decision and there is NO way to get accurate color on computers.

Welcome to the MM world.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3704151
> View attachment 3704152
> 
> 
> Two pics of Aphrodite in Africa berry


Thanks so much for the images, she is a beauty and I am glad she found a new home! I personally love N/S totes but it's definitely  not everyone's cup of tea. All Aprhrodite ladies, can she hold a 13 inch macbook? 
I am also considering a Penelope as a casual/dinner out bag. Does she fit a good amount of stuff? I tend to carry way too many things . 
Thank you all for your responses, super helpful! It is also great to know that Africa does not look blingy, I love the metallic shine but not bling, so that's perfect.


----------



## VanBod1525

Just received a new to me taupe pebbled Soulmate. This is just the shade of taupe I was after and the bag is surprisingly light in pebbled leather. Plum pebbled Selene goes back into the closet and this baby goes into rotation.


----------



## mkpurselover

chandra920 said:


> Thank you for the lead!  Colette wrote back right away.  The color I really like is in merino leather.  Have people had good experience with that kind of leather?  I live in Seattle, so I'm looking for something that can tolerate an occasional rain shower.


Dear Chandra,  I live about 30 miles north of you - occasional rain showers!  I think you meant daily rain showers!  

I use my merinos bags in all weather, and the water drops disappear quickly .  I do try to shield them a bit from the rain, but they are OK in the rain [emoji3]


----------



## VanBod1525

New style just been launched on the blog!


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> New style just been launched on the blog!



Sabrina is pretty but not for me. I love structured, smaller bags. I have tremendously cut down what I carry as I no longer have to suffer the torture of taking Deutsche Bahn to work. 

The new bag kind of reminds me of the pre-fall Balenciaga triangular bags. Marco has done a fabulous job of street chic styling and utilizing the triangular silhouette in an artistic but practical way. The Bal bags I've seen on the other hand are hideous.   

The violet nappa photographs so amazing though. I have a swatch and is it just meh in person.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The Sabrina looks pretty neat! I absolutely love the clutch picture, and would buy it if it were smaller. It would be  great for dates with hubby.


----------



## southernbelle43

Wow, I love the new style, especially carried wth both flaps on the same side. Dynamite!  Wish I  had seen it before last night when I ordered a pre-loved port Merinos Aphrodite.  Oh well, maybe later.


----------



## thedseer

The new style is really cool and different. I like all the different ways to carry it. I'm trying to really pare down so not sure if it would make sense for me, but I do like it.


----------



## chandra920

mkpurselover said:


> Dear Chandra,  I live about 30 miles north of you - occasional rain showers!  I think you meant daily rain showers!
> 
> I use my merinos bags in all weather, and the water drops disappear quickly .  I do try to shield them a bit from the rain, but they are OK in the rain [emoji3]



I broke out my mono speedy b for the first time in months since it's finally not raining.  

Thanks everyone for the info!  I think I'll start with a flora as a catch all/weekend bag and see from there.


----------



## mkpurselover

chandra920 said:


> I broke out my mono speedy b for the first time in months since it's finally not raining.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info!  I think I'll start with a flora as a catch all/weekend bag and see from there.


And which merinos do you like? Lining? Hardware?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Yay! Colette posted that the Sabrina will be made in a midi size.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yay! Colette posted that the Sabrina will be made in a midi size.


Oooh!  I'd love to see that!!!  Too tempting!


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh dear, a smaller size....not good for my will power  EDIT:  just looked at the new style again.  When the midi is ready, it is MINE!


----------



## vink

chandra920 said:


> I'm just getting into this brand.  I noticed a lot of you have color/leather combinations not available on the site.  Is there someone to contact for these special orders, or do you just have to wait until the color you want comes in stock?



Yes. [emoji4] Contact Colette! Her email can be found at their website. [emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

I am still hoping for Selene Zipped Mini , to wear crossbody .


----------



## anitalilac

chandra920 said:


> I broke out my mono speedy b for the first time in months since it's finally not raining.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info!  I think I'll start with a flora as a catch all/weekend bag and see from there.


Flora will be a great start. I'm ordering my 2nd flora and my daughters are saving up for one too. 
Also follow Massaccesi on FB, you can get updates there too other then Colette's wonderful blog.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear, a smaller size....not good for my will power  EDIT:  just looked at the new style again.  When the midi is ready, it is MINE!


Oooh, can't wait to see it. I have another purse being made for me from a different company, so can't order right now, but the Sabrina midi will be my next Massaccesi. What leather are you thinking of for the Sabrina?


----------



## chandra920

mkpurselover said:


> And which merinos do you like? Lining? Hardware?



She sent me this one, which is "deep fuschia."  I will go with gold hardware.  I am completely 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
undecided on the lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see it. I have another purse being made for me from a different company, so can't order right now, but the Sabrina midi will be my next Massaccesi. What leather are you thinking of for the Sabrina?



I  haven't gotten that far yet, but more than likely Merinos.  I was one of the fortunates who bought an MM recently and was sent the whole portfolio of leathers.  So I have swatches of all to look at and feel.  I did get one in Africa and I am really curious about Vacchetta, but I keep coming back to Merinos.  Love the softness and the look and that style to me just calls for somethng really soft.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I  haven't gotten that far yet, but more than likely Merinos.  I was one of the fortunates who bought an MM recently and was sent the whole portfolio of leathers.  So I have swatches of all to look at and feel.  I did get one in Africa and I am really curious about Vacchetta, but I keep coming back to Merinos.  Love the softness and the look and that style to me just calls for somethng really soft.


I am in the same boat and got that darned leather portfolio!    It lead me to ordering a plum pebbled Aphrodite but my next bag will definitely be a deep violet merinos.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I  haven't gotten that far yet, but more than likely Merinos.  I was one of the fortunates who bought an MM recently and was sent the whole portfolio of leathers.  So I have swatches of all to look at and feel.  I did get one in Africa and I am really curious about Vacchetta, but I keep coming back to Merinos.  Love the softness and the look and that style to me just calls for somethng really soft.


Yes, I love merinos. I stroke my merinos Soulmate midi all the time when carrying it. Lol


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Sabrina looks pretty neat! I absolutely love the clutch picture, and would buy it if it were smaller. It would be  great for dates with hubby.


I also love this style but I am hoping Marco brings out a midi version of it. I love all the different styling options.


----------



## vink

chandra920 said:


> She sent me this one, which is "deep fuschia."  I will go with gold hardware.  I am completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undecided on the lining.



Deep fuchsia is a fabulous color. Surprisingly neutral with an impact. [emoji4] I have a Calista in it and I love mine. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in the same boat and got that darned leather portfolio!    It lead me to ordering a plum pebbled Aphrodite but my next bag will definitely be a deep violet merinos.


And it led me to buy a port Aphrodite!!!  Blast that portfolio and I am weak, weak I tell you.


----------



## lenie

What do you think--Sabrina in Red Cherry nappa or Dark Grey nappa?


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> What do you think--Sabrina in Red Cherry nappa or Dark Grey nappa?


Red cherry nappa. I would go bold design, bold color.


----------



## tenKrat

Sabrina is just plain cool. [emoji41]


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> Red cherry nappa. I would go bold design, bold color.


Agree!


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> What do you think--Sabrina in Red Cherry nappa or Dark Grey nappa?



Red cherry!


----------



## carterazo

chandra920 said:


> She sent me this one, which is "deep fuschia."  I will go with gold hardware.  I am completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> undecided on the lining.


I think the standard silver lining would make a lovely combination. [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

anitalilac said:


> I am still hoping for Selene Zipped Mini , to wear crossbody .


Me too!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I think the standard silver lining would make a lovely combination. [emoji41]



I had mine in standard silver, too. They go well together. But mine is a Calista which doesn't really show the lining off. If you look for an opening design, I think you can try many such as light pink, lilac, or yellow?


----------



## Slowhand

Hi I'm new to the brand and looking for some help  please .

I need a small clutch / shoulder bag for my son's graduation in a teal or light navy shade . Do any of you have a bag in either of these  colours or styles that you could show me here ? I'm also not familiar with the leather types so any help here would also be greatly appreciated . TIA


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> What do you think--Sabrina in Red Cherry nappa or Dark Grey nappa?


Red Cherry Napa. It's simple so a bold color would give a great impression.


----------



## lenie

Slowhand said:


> Hi I'm new to the brand and looking for some help  please .
> 
> I need a small clutch / shoulder bag for my son's graduation in a teal or light navy shade . Do any of you have a bag in either of these  colours or styles that you could show me here ? I'm also not familiar with the leather types so any help here would also be greatly appreciated . TIA



The Stella is a beautiful, chic clutch. The deep blue is the closest to the navy.
	

		
			
		

		
	




You could go to the Massaccesi website to see other views of this bag.


----------



## anitalilac

Slowhand said:


> Hi I'm new to the brand and looking for some help  please .
> 
> I need a small clutch / shoulder bag for my son's graduation in a teal or light navy shade . Do any of you have a bag in either of these  colours or styles that you could show me here ? I'm also not familiar with the leather types so any help here would also be greatly appreciated . TIA


I think a mini Zhoe would be lovely.


----------



## vink

Slowhand said:


> Hi I'm new to the brand and looking for some help  please .
> 
> I need a small clutch / shoulder bag for my son's graduation in a teal or light navy shade . Do any of you have a bag in either of these  colours or styles that you could show me here ? I'm also not familiar with the leather types so any help here would also be greatly appreciated . TIA



Check the reference thread. There're lots of colors to see. Also Colette 's blog. [emoji4] 
Stella is a dressy clutch. Or you can get phoebe.


----------



## Slowhand

Thank you both for your quick replies and your suggestions . The website isn't very good is it for pictures  . Lots of description though 
I have just seen a picture reference thread here so off to do some research  - thanks again .


----------



## Slowhand

vink said:


> Check the reference thread. There're lots of colors to see. Also Colette 's blog. [emoji4]
> Stella is a dressy clutch. Or you can get phoebe.



Crossed posts ! Thank you . Where can I find the blog please ?


----------



## vink

Slowhand said:


> Crossed posts ! Thank you . Where can I find the blog please ?



No problem.  

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com 

There're a few reference threads here on the forum. The style, family and plainly just photo reference. [emoji6]


----------



## Slowhand

I don't do 'dressing up ' and this is as dressed up as I can bare - with high strappy sandles . It's linen and quite casual - do you think a Penelope as a clutch would work ? I like the Phoebe but it might be a bit small ? Not keen on the sticky out sides on Zhoe but like it otherwise . Argghh !


----------



## Slowhand

I forgot the pic !


----------



## vink

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3705511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the pic !



I think a full size Penelope would be great with the look! [emoji6]


----------



## vink

Slowhand said:


> Thank you both for your quick replies and your suggestions . The website isn't very good is it for pictures  . Lots of description though
> I have just seen a picture reference thread here so off to do some research  - thanks again .



Also, the thread. [emoji4] 

Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...erence-Pictures-Only-***no-chatter***.908113/


----------



## Perfect Day

Sickgrl13 said:


> Admiring Miss Teddy gracing my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3694419


Wow! Beautiful - is the fur lamb?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Perfect Day said:


> Wow! Beautiful - is the fur lamb?



Yes it is the lamb fur Aura Epoca. Happy I scored her in the recent sample sale.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> And it led me to buy a port Aphrodite!!!  Blast that portfolio and I am weak, weak I tell you.



Once I get the plum Aphrodite, I will need to figure out how to rehome my Proenza Schouler PS1 tote in orchid. My first premiere designer bag and such a disappointment. I rarely carry it now for fear the hardware will fall apart. Atrocious quality for a $1000K+ bag. I'd rather spend my bag money with MM.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Red cherry nappa. I would go bold design, bold color.


I would also go Red Cherry nappa. It is such a great design a bold color would look amazing as it would showcase the design.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> The Stella is a beautiful, chic clutch. The deep blue is the closest to the navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705494
> 
> 
> You could go to the Massaccesi website to see other views of this bag.


I have this bag but in the Cobalt Blue and it has been an amazing bag so easy to wear and so versatile. I wear it for going out and I use it when I am wearing jeans and I really love it.  I seriously considered the darker blue but I am really pleased I went with the cobalt blue. It really adds a pop of color.


----------



## djfmn

Slowhand said:


> Thank you both for your quick replies and your suggestions . The website isn't very good is it for pictures  . Lots of description though
> I have just seen a picture reference thread here so off to do some research  - thanks again .


I have both the mid Zhoe and the Stella Clutch. I like both bags but find the Stella more dressy IMHO. I use both bags a lot but the Stella I think is a very versatile bag because I can dress it up or down. Having said that my midi Zhoe is yellow so that might have something to do with it being a more casual bag. If I am not mistaken Odebdo has a mini Zhoe in the same leather as my Stella and it is probably more dressy because of the leather. The thing is you cannot go wrong with any MM bag they are all so beautiful it is matter of what you are looking for. So excited you are joining the MM ladies welcome.


----------



## djfmn

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3705511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the pic !


Gorgeous love the outfit. I think the Stella would go with this outfit because I think with the chain strap it makes it such a fun bag.

Also have you had a look at Sabrina the new bag. It would be fabulous with this outfit. It is on the blog.


----------



## musicmom

Slowhand said:


> Hi I'm new to the brand and looking for some help  please .
> 
> I need a small clutch / shoulder bag for my son's graduation in a teal or light navy shade . Do any of you have a bag in either of these  colours or styles that you could show me here ? I'm also not familiar with the leather types so any help here would also be greatly appreciated . TIA


Hi Slowhand, and welcome!
When you do order, I would recommend that you tell them it's for your son's graduation - they will be able to do an express order, if it's time-sensitive for an occasion.  I say this because SOMETIMES there is a backlog in the orders, and you wouldn't want to receive it too late, especially as you say you're not such a formal person.  
As for leathers, I personally love the Merinos - and for your dress I would say that the Petrol would be lovely.  Check the threads for this leather.  But do ask for swatches (and current ones) of any of the ones you are considering so that you can be sure your choice is going to work.  There are some posts of the "swatch boards" in the photos thread - very helpful to know what to ask for!  Not all the leathers are on the regular website, so you should definitely look here.  AND make sure they are still available!    
As for bag design, I would definitely look at all the options, and see if there is anything you could use not just for this occasion but also in other situations.  Many of the bags now come in smaller versions, and some of these function very differently from their original intention.   Most can also have a shoulder or messenger strap (leather or chain) added for those of us who like a shoulder option.  In fact, these options are one of the VERY attractive aspects of ordering one of Marco's bags: you can get a bag that you can really use in YOUR life, with YOUR body.  
Anyway, Colette is very helpful, and will get back to you quickly to answer your questions.  
Good luck, and congratulations on your son's graduation!


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I would also go Red Cherry nappa. It is such a great design a bold color would look amazing as it would showcase the design.



Thank you everyone for your input. Going with the Red Cherry nappa in the Sabrina. Love Marco's creative designs!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> What do you think--Sabrina in Red Cherry nappa or Dark Grey nappa?


I think the dark grey. In my humble opinion, this purse has such an incredibly unique style that it does not need a lot of color to emphasize its shape.  I am going to order the midi in dark chocolate with marine lining.   Whoops, just now saw the other posters comments and your decision.  I am sure it will be stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, just heard from Colette that I can order my Sabrina midi in dark chocolate merinos with marine lining and gold HW.  Too excited.  I pulled the plug!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Thank you everyone for your input. Going with the Red Cherry nappa in the Sabrina. Love Marco's creative designs!


Lenie this sounds gorgeous. I am loving Sabrina such a great design and you are right so creative.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, just heard from Colette that I can order my Sabrina midi in dark chocolate merinos with marine lining and gold HW.  Too excited.  I pulled the plug!!



Is there a size yet on the midi Sabrina?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Is there a size yet on the midi Sabrina?


I received this from Colette last night.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, just heard from Colette that I can order my Sabrina midi in dark chocolate merinos with marine lining and gold HW.  Too excited.  I pulled the plug!!


SouthernBelle this will be gorgeous. So pleased that there is a midi version. I will have to start saving like crazy.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sabrina is pretty but not for me. I love structured, smaller bags. I have tremendously cut down what I carry as I no longer have to suffer the torture of taking Deutsche Bahn to work.
> 
> The new bag kind of reminds me of the pre-fall Balenciaga triangular bags. Marco has done a fabulous job of street chic styling and utilizing the triangular silhouette in an artistic but practical way. The Bal bags I've seen on the other hand are hideous.
> 
> The violet nappa photographs so amazing though. I have a swatch and is it just meh in person.


Have you seen the purple nappa? It's gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> SouthernBelle this will be gorgeous. So pleased that there is a midi version. I will have to start saving like crazy.


I hear that. I an definitely on Ban Island for now with no ship in sight.  Plus our upstairs AC just died and has to be replaced. I will be sitting upstairs sweating holding my beautiful purses!


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Have you seen the purple nappa? It's gorgeous!



Purple nappa is pretty but I really really love deep violet merinos.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the dark grey. In my humble opinion, this purse has such an incredibly unique style that it does not need a lot of color to emphasize its shape.  I am going to order the midi in dark chocolate with marine lining.   Whoops, just now saw the other posters comments and your decision.  I am sure it will be stunning.



I thought the same as you, which resulted in the dilemma over the colors. I'm sure this won't be my last Sabrina. Just want to make sure the style is right for me. If it works, the dark grey nappa will probably be the next one.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I thought the same as you, which resulted in the dilemma over the colors. I'm sure this won't be my last Sabrina. Just want to make sure the style is right for me. If it works, the dark grey nappa will probably be the next one.


I do think that this purse would be awesome in any color, any leather!!, can hardl wait to get mine.  You are getting the full size?


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> I do think that this purse would be awesome in any color, any leather!!, can hardl wait to get mine.  You are getting the full size?



Yes, the regular size.[emoji4]


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> Thanks, Lenie!  Really appreciate it!



I let my friend borrow my Bluette Hera this weekend. I'll get pictures of the bottom when I get it back next week. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## musicmom

lenie said:


> I let my friend borrow my Bluette Hera this weekend. I'll get pictures of the bottom when I get it back next week. Sorry for the delay.


You ARE a good friend!!!  I'm not sure I'd even lend my Mom my newest bag...  One of my best friends has a Bluette Theia, and it's just an extraordinarily beautiful leather. She gets so many compliments on her bag and I'm sure your friend will too.  Hope you can post pictures before the next sale!


----------



## anitalilac

musicmom said:


> You ARE a good friend!!!  I'm not sure I'd even lend my Mom my newest bag...  One of my best friends has a Bluette Theia, and it's just an extraordinarily beautiful leather. She gets so many compliments on her bag and I'm sure your friend will too.  Hope you can post pictures before the next sale!


Can you share pics? I'm thinking about that same specs too. Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

musicmom said:


> You ARE a good friend!!!  I'm not sure I'd even lend my Mom my newest bag...  One of my best friends has a Bluette Theia, and it's just an extraordinarily beautiful leather. She gets so many compliments on her bag and I'm sure your friend will too.  Hope you can post pictures before the next sale!


Yes she is a very good friend lending out her MM bag!!!


----------



## musicmom

anitalilac said:


> Can you share pics? I'm thinking about that same specs too. Thanks!


I will try to get them for you.  I keep meaning to take some photos every time I see her, but somehow the sight of her bag makes me reach out and touch it, rather than reach for my phone!


----------



## southernbelle43

Just a thought. I have 3 MM purses in 3 colors.  While all are beautiful I thnk the cognac Merinos with black straps is my favorite.  It is simply classic and elegant.  The next style I get will be in that color.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Just a thought. I have 3 MM purses in 3 colors.  While all are beautiful I thnk the cognac Merinos with black straps is my favorite.  It is simply classic and elegant.  The next style I get will be in that color.



What style?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> What style?


It is a midi soulmate, a style I have never carried before but is wormng its way into  my heart.  Not many people are getting cognac but it really is quite striking. Well actually I made that decision today after I already bought a port Aphrpdite and a midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos.  Lord I meed to go to Ban Island for sure.


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a midi soulmate, a style I have never carried before but is wormng its way into  my heart.  Not many people are getting cognac but it really is quite striking. Well actually I made that decision today after I already bought a port Aphrpdite and a midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos.  Lord I meed to go to Ban Island for sure.


Such great choices!  I can't wait to see them!


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> Such great choices!  I can't wait to see them!


Goodness you can see it was late when I typed that, should have used spellcheck!


----------



## Sickgrl13

My Aphrodite has shipped!  Hoping the package gets to the US before the holiday.  If I have to wait until after Memorial Day....GAH!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> My Aphrodite has shipped!  Hoping the package gets to the US before the holiday.  If I have to wait until after Memorial Day....GAH!


Last bag I received arrived in 3 days. I think it was shipped on Wednesday and I received it on Saturday. So you might still get it how exciting can't wait to see it. Aphrodite was the first MM bag I ever purchased. Great bag great style.


----------



## Coastal jewel

musicmom said:


> Hi Slowhand, and welcome!
> When you do order, I would recommend that you tell them it's for your son's graduation - they will be able to do an express order, if it's time-sensitive for an occasion.  I say this because SOMETIMES there is a backlog in the orders, and you wouldn't want to receive it too late, especially as you say you're not such a formal person.
> As for leathers, I personally love the Merinos - and for your dress I would say that the Petrol would be lovely.  Check the threads for this leather.  But do ask for swatches (and current ones) of any of the ones you are considering so that you can be sure your choice is going to work.  There are some posts of the "swatch boards" in the photos thread - very helpful to know what to ask for!  Not all the leathers are on the regular website, so you should definitely look here.  AND make sure they are still available!
> As for bag design, I would definitely look at all the options, and see if there is anything you could use not just for this occasion but also in other situations.  Many of the bags now come in smaller versions, and some of these function very differently from their original intention.   Most can also have a shoulder or messenger strap (leather or chain) added for those of us who like a shoulder option.  In fact, these options are one of the VERY attractive aspects of ordering one of Marco's bags: you can get a bag that you can really use in YOUR life, with YOUR body.
> Anyway, Colette is very helpful, and will get back to you quickly to answer your questions.
> Good luck, and congratulations on your son's graduation!



Slow


----------



## Coastal jewel

Slowhand did you decide what to order?


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Last bag I received arrived in 3 days. I think it was shipped on Wednesday and I received it on Saturday. So you might still get it how exciting can't wait to see it. Aphrodite was the first MM bag I ever purchased. Great bag great style.


Just checked the tracking, Aphrodite has landed in the US and cleared customs.  Crossing my fingers it goes out for delivery today. 

When I was living in Germany, I had so many issues with DHL that it made me nervous about MM using them.  They would leave packages with neighbors and not tell me which neighbor they left it, even though I told them not to, or better yet, just not bother delivering at all and dumping it at the Post Office.  So far, I've been pleasantly surprised with DHL.  Thankfully I think the 25 Euro charge adds a level of care that free shipping in Germany does not.


----------



## the_baglover

Hi, does any one have a bag in "lion brown" leather? I'm wondering if it's more golden bown than actual brown.


----------



## southernbelle43

the_baglover said:


> Hi, does any one have a bag in "lion brown" leather? I'm wondering if it's more golden bown than actual brown.


I personally would not call it a golden brown; I have swatches of all of the leathers.  Cognac in Merinos is golden brown, as is athene in hazel tan.  Lion brown to me is just plain brown, not a dark color but brown nevertheless.


----------



## southernbelle43

I just received my preloved port Merinos Aphrodite with outside zipper pocket and I LOVE IT.  I was really hesitant about a N/S bag and heard several of you talk about the opening being too small. But I only carry limited items in the bottom of the bag, the small things are in the inside and outside pockets, so it totally works for me. And I really like how it fits  against my side while carrying it.  Aphrodite rocks!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I   Am   Waiting   For   A   Sale.....


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> I   Am   Waiting   For   A   Sale.....



Me too!!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.

Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.
> 
> Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.
> View attachment 3710984
> View attachment 3710985



Oh my gravy, indeed!  This is stunning, and demonstrates how far Marco is willing to go with customizations.  This beautiful Aphrodite blows my hair back!


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> I   Am   Waiting   For   A   Sale.....


Is there usually a sale for Memorial Day (despite the company not actually being US based)?  Sabrina Midi is on my mind!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13, your Aphrodite is a work of art! Contrast stitching is incredible


----------



## musicmom

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.
> 
> Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.
> View attachment 3710984
> View attachment 3710985


This is drop-dead gorgeous!!!  You have such a wonderful imagination - that geranio is a stroke of genius!  I'm blown away!!!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.
> 
> Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.
> View attachment 3710984
> View attachment 3710985


Gorgeous what a great combination. I love this Aphrodite enjoy.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh my gravy, indeed!  This is stunning, and demonstrates how far Marco is willing to go with customizations.  This beautiful Aphrodite blows my hair back!





TotinScience said:


> Sickgrl13, your Aphrodite is a work of art! Contrast stitching is incredible





musicmom said:


> This is drop-dead gorgeous!!!  You have such a wonderful imagination - that geranio is a stroke of genius!  I'm blown away!!!





djfmn said:


> Gorgeous what a great combination. I love this Aphrodite enjoy.



Thank you all, I can't wait to carry Aphrodite tomorrow.   I am having way too much fun creating these color blocked bags.    MM is a genius!


----------



## the_baglover

southernbelle43 said:


> I personally would not call it a golden brown; I have swatches of all of the leathers.  Cognac in Merinos is golden brown, as is athene in hazel tan.  Lion brown to me is just plain brown, not a dark color but brown nevertheless.


Thank you!


----------



## bubbastatta

Here is my lion brown soulmate


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl, I saw your blue bags in the pics thread and just love them! You are renewing my desire for the denim and jeans blue colors! But what styles...I really really like your Soulmate but I have tried in the past and it was no-go for me. Maybe if I got the interior middle compartment removed.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bubbastatta said:


> Here is my lion brown soulmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711594



Beautiful! How do you like the style?


----------



## southernbelle43

bubbastatta said:


> Here is my lion brown soulmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711594


That does not look anything like my lion brown seatch??????? It looks totally golden. What would you call the color?


----------



## djfmn

bubbastatta said:


> Here is my lion brown soulmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3711594


What a pretty color. I really like this brown. Gorgeous.


----------



## Tankgirl

LuvAllBags said:


> Tankgirl, I saw your blue bags in the pics thread and just love them! You are renewing my desire for the denim and jeans blue colors! But what styles...I really really like your Soulmate but I have tried in the past and it was no-go for me. Maybe if I got the interior middle compartment removed.



What about a Calista?  Colette has a Calista in Denim Blue Pebbled that is DDG.  She posted some photos of it in the MM blog.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have tried to compare these for you.  All of them look a a little more gold than they actually are.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Nevermind. I found the answers to my questions.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> A few questions concerning Nappa and Merinos leather. I'm trying to decide if I want a Sabrina midi in black Nappa or black Merinos. I already own something in merinos, and love the leather. I'm thinking Merinos is the softest leather, but how does Nappa compare? Is it more like the pebbled leather...sturdy, but not too soft? Does Nappa have more of a sheen than Merinos? Thanks.


Nappa is a little stiffer and has a bit more sheen than merinos. But, it is not a stiff leather (has less give than merinos but still pliable), and it is matte, not shiny. Not too soft, either, which is why it also works very well with the more structured styles.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Nappa is a little stiffer and has a bit more sheen than merinos. But, it is not a stiff leather (has less give than merinos but still pliable), and it is matte, not shiny. Not too soft, either, which is why it also works very well with the more structured styles.



Thank you! I had erased my question because I found a few posts confirming your comments.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> That does not look anything like my lion brown seatch??????? It looks totally golden. What would you call the color?


Well that word is supposed to be swatch, have no clue where the other one came from?


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.
> 
> Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.
> View attachment 3710984
> View attachment 3710985


Omg! I love your imagination regarding combos!! Such wonderfully put together and Marco did a marvelous job.. again!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Tankgirl said:


> What about a Calista?  Colette has a Calista in Denim Blue Pebbled that is DDG.  She posted some photos of it in the MM blog.



Calista is not for me, I don't think. Not enough depth. My problem is I'm struggling with their styles right now. Nothing quite works. Selene Midi is slightly too small and I hate stuffing my bags full. Selene is too large. Midi Minerva is too heavy in anything but Merinos. In hobos, I need easy accessibility and a lot of depth - so essentially I need a bucket shape. I'm holding out hope for a feedbag-style bucket at some point...like a larger Diva without the drawstring. I bought an EUC Diva and like it but it's a bit small. I would be thrilled with a larger size, even with the drawstring.


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> Calista is not for me, I don't think. Not enough depth. My problem is I'm struggling with their styles right now. Nothing quite works. Selene Midi is slightly too small and I hate stuffing my bags full. Selene is too large. Midi Minerva is too heavy in anything but Merinos. In hobos, I need easy accessibility and a lot of depth - so essentially I need a bucket shape. I'm holding out hope for a feedbag-style bucket at some point...like a larger Diva without the drawstring. I bought an EUC Diva and like it but it's a bit small. I would be thrilled with a larger size, even with the drawstring.


What about the new Hera?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Demetra  need some feedback.  Big?  Too big?   I'm 5'2  and Selene midi is about as big as I go.  But I'm looking at the Demetra on BST...  Thanks.


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh my gravy!  Those leather swatch sheets have struck again.
> 
> Fresh from Italy: Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled with geranio contrast stitching. The handles are mahogany vachetta with plum edge paint and geranio stitching.
> View attachment 3710984
> View attachment 3710985


I keep coming back to look at this - what a stunning color combination!! I hope you wear her in good health. Enjoy!!


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Calista is not for me, I don't think. Not enough depth. My problem is I'm struggling with their styles right now. Nothing quite works. Selene Midi is slightly too small and I hate stuffing my bags full. Selene is too large. Midi Minerva is too heavy in anything but Merinos. In hobos, I need easy accessibility and a lot of depth - so essentially I need a bucket shape. I'm holding out hope for a feedbag-style bucket at some point...like a larger Diva without the drawstring. I bought an EUC Diva and like it but it's a bit small. I would be thrilled with a larger size, even with the drawstring.



I actually thought the same thing about the Calista when I first looked at the measurements. I was very surprised that it is quite spacious and holds the same as a Midi Selene, Minerva, Aphrodite, or Demetra without looking bulky. The shape and construction of the bag really accommodates whatever you put in while still maintaining the design. It is now one of my favorite styles-elegant, simple, minimal hardware.


----------



## lenie

This is what I usually carry and they fit easily in the Calista:
Medium or large wallet
Checkbook
Small cosmetic case
Maui Jim sunglasses in Maui Jim case
Reading glasses in case(sometimes)
Rolled up reusable shopping bag
Business card case
Two phones-personal and work
Work keys on a long chain key ring
Personal keys
Clipa purse ring
Other miscellaneous small items-eye drops, mints, pen, and a small pill case


----------



## Stella Blue

Luv, can I ask where you found a used Diva?  I have been looking for one.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> This is what I usually carry and they fit easily in the Calista:
> Medium or large wallet
> Checkbook
> Small cosmetic case
> Maui Jim sunglasses in Maui Jim case
> Reading glasses in case(sometimes)
> Rolled up reusable shopping bag
> Business card case
> Two phones-personal and work
> Work keys on a long chain key ring
> Personal keys
> Clipa purse ring
> Other miscellaneous small items-eye drops, mints, pen, and a small pill case



Very useful information.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, can I ask where you found a used Diva?  I have been looking for one.



Facebook  has a Massaccessi BST group.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, can I ask where you found a used Diva?  I have been looking for one.



The FB group. There have been several listed there.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> This is what I usually carry and they fit easily in the Calista:
> Medium or large wallet
> Checkbook
> Small cosmetic case
> Maui Jim sunglasses in Maui Jim case
> Reading glasses in case(sometimes)
> Rolled up reusable shopping bag
> Business card case
> Two phones-personal and work
> Work keys on a long chain key ring
> Personal keys
> Clipa purse ring
> Other miscellaneous small items-eye drops, mints, pen, and a small pill case



Thanks, Lenie!


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> I actually thought the same thing about the Calista when I first looked at the measurements. I was very surprised that it is quite spacious and holds the same as a Midi Selene, Minerva, Aphrodite, or Demetra without looking bulky. The shape and construction of the bag really accommodates whatever you put in while still maintaining the design. It is now one of my favorite styles-elegant, simple, minimal hardware.



I will have to give it another look.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> What about the new Hera?



I considered it but I don't think so. There's something about it I don't like. I think it's the seams.


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> I considered it but I don't think so. There's something about it I don't like. I think it's the seams.


And it doesn't help that there are no extra photos to figure it out.


----------



## Stella Blue

Luv, are previously owned Massaccesi  bags  listed/sold on the 'official' Massaccesi Fb page?


----------



## tenKrat

Stella Blue said:


> Luv, are previously owned Massaccesi  bags  listed/sold on the 'official' Massaccesi Fb page?


Look for the "Massaccesi BST" (Buy Sell Trade) closed group on Facebook. Request to join, and an administrator will approve you.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> And it doesn't help that there are no extra photos to figure it out.



That's true. Once a style is out for a while, more pics appear, so we'll see.


----------



## Stella Blue

Thanks tenKrat!


----------



## vink

My companion of the day, Aegean Angelica! It's her first day out and the leather is so soft and I'm loving her right now! I wish I ordered her with a zip top, but I'll manage. Her color makes me smile. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My companion of the day, Aegean Angelica! It's her first day out and the leather is so soft and I'm loving her right now! I wish I ordered her with a zip top, but I'll manage. Her color makes me smile. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3714280


Lovely!! I'm still waiting for mine (from my sister) in the dark blue Verona.  I also wanted the zip top but scrimped at the last minute.  I hope the non-zip top will work for me.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Lovely!! I'm still waiting for mine (from my sister) in the dark blue Verona.  I also wanted the zip top but scrimped at the last minute.  I hope the non-zip top will work for me.



I think it can work. I put my wallet and card case in the middle zip compartment and it seems to be fine. I just realize that I might prefer all my planners and books and misc stuff in the zipped compartment, too, just so the wandering eyes won't see them. Otherwise, it's a very lovely bag. [emoji4] I have it on my shoulder with strap walking for the whole morning and it feels much lighter and more comfortable than Aura with the same load. [emoji4] And the leather feeling is just great. [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

My new Sabrina arrived today!!! In the most gorgeous Burned Orange I ever have seen!!! The official name is plain Orange Tuscania, but it has the burned look all over it, a very earthy tone of Orange!! I think I have all the Oranges, but this is exceptionel i. e if one likes Orange!!

Even the Sabrina is exceptionell, a slim, but very roomy middlesized bag with two different straps.. either for shoulder or crossbody..and a large pocket on the back!! Because of this very special design it can be handcarried as well.. a shopper!! In the Tuscania leather the weight is so low.. with messenger strap just 640 grammes!!
This style can be worn at any occation, the slim body, the unusual look is wonderful!! I think I for once will get myself the smaller version, in order to use as an evening bag! ( I am pretending I am living a very social life right now.. lol) I want one in the bordeaux tuscania in this size too! Or one in Athena, or.. oh well, I am just exited!!! Lol!!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> My new



Come baaaaaaaaack.....


----------



## lignecpq

bonniekir said:


> My new Sabrina arrived today!!! In the most gorgeous Burned Orange I ever have seen!!! The official name is plain Orange Tuscania, but it has the burned look all over it, a very earthy tone of Orange!! I think I have all the Oranges, but this is exceptionel i. e if one likes Orange!!
> 
> Even the Sabrina is exceptionell, a slim, but very roomy middlesized bag with two different straps.. either for shoulder or crossbody..and a large pocket on the back!! Because of this very special design it can be handcarried as well.. a shopper!! In the Tuscania leather the weight is so low.. with messenger strap just 640 grammes!!
> This style can be worn at any occation, the slim body, the unusual look is wonderful!! I think I for once will get myself the smaller version, in order to use as an evening bag! ( I am pretending I am living a very social life right now.. lol) I want one in the bordeaux tuscania in this size too! Or one in Athena, or.. oh well, I am just exited!!! Lol!!!



I am waiting with baited breath for your pictures!! Can the Sabrina fit comfortably on the shoulder through the handle as was shown in one of the modeling photos? My arms are not nearly as slim as a model's so I'm skeptical if I would be able to wear it that way.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Sabrina arrives tomorrow!!!  I got the smaller size.  So excited, this style is the most unusual that I have ever had.  Will post pictures on  Thursday probably.


----------



## TotinScience

bonniekir said:


> My new Sabrina arrived today!!! In the most gorgeous Burned Orange I ever have seen!!! The official name is plain Orange Tuscania, but it has the burned look all over it, a very earthy tone of Orange!! I think I have all the Oranges, but this is exceptionel i. e if one likes Orange!!
> 
> Even the Sabrina is exceptionell, a slim, but very roomy middlesized bag with two different straps.. either for shoulder or crossbody..and a large pocket on the back!! Because of this very special design it can be handcarried as well.. a shopper!! In the Tuscania leather the weight is so low.. with messenger strap just 640 grammes!!
> This style can be worn at any occation, the slim body, the unusual look is wonderful!! I think I for once will get myself the smaller version, in order to use as an evening bag! ( I am pretending I am living a very social life right now.. lol) I want one in the bordeaux tuscania in this size too! Or one in Athena, or.. oh well, I am just exited!!! Lol!!!


Please please please post pictures ! Sorry if I am being dense - are both straps included in the base price or you chose to include them?


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> Please please please post pictures ! Sorry if I am being dense - are both straps included in the base price or you chose to include them?


The product description on the Massaccesi blog says the messenger and chain straps are included.


----------



## bonniekir

I have taken pics with my iPhone, but I cannot upload them from the app as I used to!! Darn!
I am mostly in my bed, and cannot take the stairs to my  PC, so how to show you this absolutely comfortable bag and this .. to me..stunning Orange, I don't know??


----------



## bonniekir

Oh, the handle is oval and 20 cm , so I can fit it wearing a thin hoodie over a tshirt, and this leather will yield ! ... and I am def no skinny minny right now..lol !!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So excited to see pics of Sabrina! I never like Massaccesi's professional photos. They are stiff and posed that they never give me an idea of how the bag really falls on a person. Thankful for TPF for showing me the light!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So excited to see pics of Sabrina! I never like Massaccesi's professional photos. They are stiff and posed that they never give me an idea of how the bag really falls on a person. Thankful for TPF for showing me the light!!


I have to agree.  It is only through TPF that I have been able to decide what I was going to buy.  I really need good pictures of the inside of the bags, so thankful for this forum.


----------



## lenie

With everyone getting shipping notices for the Sabrina, I hope I get my notice soon.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> My Sabrina arrives tomorrow!!!  I got the smaller size.  So excited, this style is the most unusual that I have ever had.  Will post pictures on  Thursday probably.


Oooh, how exciting!  Can't to see the Sabrina midi.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Southern belle  can't wait to see!


----------



## lenie

Yay! Just got my notice. Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa is on her way.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Yay! Just got my notice. Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa is on her way.


Did you get the full size or midi?  I am jealous.  Red is my very favorite color and I would have ordered it in that color, but I had just received my Ruby Red Selene and don't need two of them.  However those are two very different reds.  Please post pictures.  The three of us should have lots of pictures of this bag to share with others and maybe it will help them see how they look in "real" life. Mine comes today and I am not leaving the house until it gets here!!!!


----------



## vink

Wow! Sabrina seems to be very popular! I'm not sold on the design, yet. I'd love to see what you girls think. 

I can tell one thing now that I'm loving my Angelica! I like that I can hold her with the handles and put her on my shoulder with the strap or even wear her crossbody. The fact that she's like half open coz I got her with the original compartment doesn't worry me as much anymore. As long as I don't keep small things scattered in the bag, I don't have to worry about it falling out without getting noticed. And the leather is fabulous. It has a very nice and squishy feel that I like. 

I'm contemplating the Rua Angelica right now. I need the color that will just spark my interest.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Wow! Sabrina seems to be very popular! I'm not sold on the design, yet. I'd love to see what you girls think.
> 
> I can tell one thing now that I'm loving my Angelica! I like that I can hold her with the handles and put her on my shoulder with the strap or even wear her crossbody. The fact that she's like half open coz I got her with the original compartment doesn't worry me as much anymore. As long as I don't keep small things scattered in the bag, I don't have to worry about it falling out without getting noticed. And the leather is fabulous. It has a very nice and squishy feel that I like.
> 
> I'm contemplating the Rua Angelica right now. I need the color that will just spark my interest.



LOL my first look at the Sabrina elicited a WHAT?  I saw it  folded down and I liked that.   And there it was as a clutch.  Then I saw it with both sides folded over onto ONE side; that sold me.  Later I noticed that it came with both a leather strap and a chain strap. Viola, you have a purse with so many personalities!!! This day is dragging.  Will DHL never come?


----------



## Slowhand

Coastal jewel said:


> Slowhand did you decide what to order?



Sorry - only just seen this . I went for a navy Phoebe with a short  navy strap to use as a shoulder bag as I don't like chains and cross body . Amazed at the wonderful customer service from Colette  .


----------



## Odebdo

I just wanted to post that I am checking in to read here and there, but have been trying to be "good" and not order and we all know that to be "good" a lot of times means to stay away from tpf a bit as it is too tempting!!

Anyways...you ladies have added some beauties to your collections!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> I just wanted to post that I am checking in to read here and there, but have been trying to be "good" and not order and we all know that to be "good" a lot of times means to stay away from tpf a bit as it is too tempting!!
> 
> Anyways...you ladies have added some beauties to your collections!



Glad to hear from you, and that you are well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tada!!!! Hubby says this is his favorite one so far.  Midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos with marine lining, gold HW.
It is NOT a large bag in this midi style. In it I have a French wallet, a credit card case, a makeup pouch, kleenex, 3 pens with 5x7 cards and a box of Altoids. Phone and car keys are in the outside pocket. Hubby's car keys, a couple of other small items are in the inside zipper pocket. I wondered how the outside pocket would work for a phone if the flap was down, but MM in his genius has created it so you can still get to your phone.  This is going to be one of my favorites! But I say this every time I get an MM.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am in trouble   I would likely only use folded like last pic but that is awesome


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I am in trouble   I would likely only use folded like last pic but that is awesome


And I recommend a soft leather.  I don't think it will hang right using a stiff leather.  Especially if you want to put both flaps on the same side.  It is absolutely divine and I recommend it, but get the larger size if you carry more than just the few things that I do.  And I did not show the nice leather strap that I more than likely will use most of the time.  The chain is very lightweight and looks wonderful, but I could not use it if I were doing some long shopping, etc.  IT looks really neat just hanging there if you carry it as a clutch.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> I just wanted to post that I am checking in to read here and there, but have been trying to be "good" and not order and we all know that to be "good" a lot of times means to stay away from tpf a bit as it is too tempting!!
> 
> Anyways...you ladies have added some beauties to your collections!



I totally understand the temptation. [emoji6] 
Still, please drop by when you can. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Tada!!!! Hubby says this is his favorite one so far.  Midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos with marine lining, gold HW.
> It is NOT a large bag in this midi style. In it I have a French wallet, a credit card case, a makeup pouch, kleenex, 3 pens with 5x7 cards and a box of Altoids. Phone and car keys are in the outside pocket. Hubby's car keys, a couple of other small items are in the inside zipper pocket. I wondered how the outside pocket would work for a phone if the flap was down, but MM in his genius has created it so you can still get to your phone.  This is going to be one of my favorites! But I say this every time I get an MM.
> View attachment 3716070
> View attachment 3716071
> View attachment 3716072
> View attachment 3716073
> View attachment 3716074



The last photo is totally cool!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Can't wait to see both sizes .  I can easily carry everything in a penny messenger


----------



## musicmom

Sabrina is so interesting!  But I'm still a bit confused looking at the photos... Would any of you Sabrina owners care to make a video???!!  Not so much a mini review, but more of a walk-though the carrying/wearing options so we can see how it "works".  Who is up for the challenge?


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Tada!!!! Hubby says this is his favorite one so far.  Midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos with marine lining, gold HW.
> It is NOT a large bag in this midi style. In it I have a French wallet, a credit card case, a makeup pouch, kleenex, 3 pens with 5x7 cards and a box of Altoids. Phone and car keys are in the outside pocket. Hubby's car keys, a couple of other small items are in the inside zipper pocket. I wondered how the outside pocket would work for a phone if the flap was down, but MM in his genius has created it so you can still get to your phone.  This is going to be one of my favorites! But I say this every time I get an MM.
> View attachment 3716070
> View attachment 3716071
> View attachment 3716072
> View attachment 3716073
> View attachment 3716074


Looks great!!  And looks like it holds a lot.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Tada!!!! Hubby says this is his favorite one so far.  Midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos with marine lining, gold HW.
> It is NOT a large bag in this midi style. In it I have a French wallet, a credit card case, a makeup pouch, kleenex, 3 pens with 5x7 cards and a box of Altoids. Phone and car keys are in the outside pocket. Hubby's car keys, a couple of other small items are in the inside zipper pocket. I wondered how the outside pocket would work for a phone if the flap was down, but MM in his genius has created it so you can still get to your phone.  This is going to be one of my favorites! But I say this every time I get an MM.
> View attachment 3716070
> View attachment 3716071
> View attachment 3716072
> View attachment 3716073
> View attachment 3716074


So pretty! Thanks for the picture! I think I'm going to get a midi Sabrina in black merinos with dark gunmetal and marine lining. Gotta save my pennies first though.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> So pretty! Thanks for the picture! I think I'm going to get a midi Sabrina in black merinos with dark gunmetal and marine lining. Gotta save my pennies first though.


That would be perfect!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Odebdo said:


> I just wanted to post that I am checking in to read here and there, but have been trying to be "good" and not order and we all know that to be "good" a lot of times means to stay away from tpf a bit as it is too tempting!!
> 
> Anyways...you ladies have added some beauties to your collections!



Odebdo, glad you are still reading and checking in. I completely understand the temptation TPF brings.   At one point I erased the TPF app from my phone and iPad.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Did you get the full size or midi?  I am jealous.  Red is my very favorite color and I would have ordered it in that color, but I had just received my Ruby Red Selene and don't need two of them.  However those are two very different reds.  Please post pictures.  The three of us should have lots of pictures of this bag to share with others and maybe it will help them see how they look in "real" life. Mine comes today and I am not leaving the house until it gets here!!!!



I got the full size. I can't wait til she gets here.


----------



## southernbelle43

Then you need one, a midi that is.  This was to go to Coastal Jewel but for some reason it did not include her quote.  I had a millisecond power glitch on the computer, so that may have done something.


----------



## chandra920

I'm so excited to share with you all my new bag!  I ordered on 5/22 and couldn't believe that it was delivered today.  

Here's a little peek:


----------



## chandra920

Related to my reveal - do you all spray your merinos leather with any protectant?  I use apple garde on my LV vachetta, but I'm not sure if it's as necessary with this kind of leather?


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> Related to my reveal - do you all spray your merinos leather with any protectant?  I use apple garde on my LV vachetta, but I'm not sure if it's as necessary with this kind of leather?


I have never sprayed my leather purses and have never had one get spotted, etc.  I do occasionally condition them with a regular leather conditioner.  Having said that I do not have any very light colors that might change color with just an off the shelf conditioner.  But I am not one who worries about fingernail scratches or creases. I prefer my leather to get the soft, used look.


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> I'm so excited to share with you all my new bag!  I ordered on 5/22 and couldn't believe that it was delivered today.
> 
> Here's a little peek:
> View attachment 3716833


This is just plain mean!!  More pix girl!


----------



## chandra920

Here she is!  Fuschia Merinos Flora with gold hardware and dark grey lining:





I really couldn't be happier.  They sent a folder of swatches, which is just awful because now I'm going to have to order a full size bag.  I'm on a bit of a ban, though, until I sell some of my lesser used designer bags.  I've spent an embarrassing amount of money on premium bags this year and I can't help but think I should be saving that money for important things (like the stairs to my house are in shoddy condition...but fixing those just isn't as fun as getting new bags!).


----------



## chandra920

southernbelle43 said:


> I have never sprayed my leather purses and have never had one get spotted, etc.  I do occasionally condition them with a regular leather conditioner.  Having said that I do not have any very light colors that might change color with just an off the shelf conditioner.  But I am not one who worries about fingernail scratches or creases. I prefer my leather to get the soft, used look.



Thank you.  I'm leaning towards just conditioning it as needed.  It rains a lot here, so I always get nervous.


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> Thank you.  I'm leaning towards just conditioning it as needed.  It rains a lot here, so I always get nervous.


After I posted I thought I should tell you to listen to others as well who have had bad experiences with rain, oils, etc.  I would hate for you to do as I do and end up with a ruined purse!  And if you live in a really rainy place you may want to try a spray just in case.  The Merinos leather does not look that delicate to me, it is not an untreated leather so I think it will hold up pretty well as long you wipe off any rain pretty quickly.


----------



## southernbelle43

chandra920 said:


> Here she is!  Fuschia Merinos Flora with gold hardware and dark grey lining:
> View attachment 3716898
> View attachment 3716899
> View attachment 3716900
> 
> 
> I really couldn't be happier.  They sent a folder of swatches, which is just awful because now I'm going to have to order a full size bag.  I'm on a bit of a ban, though, until I sell some of my lesser used designer bags.  I've spent an embarrassing amount of money on premium bags this year and I can't help but think I should be saving that money for important things (like the stairs to my house are in shoddy condition...but fixing those just isn't as fun as getting new bags!).


Cute, cute, cute. Love that color!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

This is a dumb question, but I will ask it anyway.  What the heck do you use the little Penelopes for?  I got one with my Sabrina and it matches the purse, but I am not sure what to do with it. I don't want to just "find" something to put in it just to have something to carry? Am I  missing something here.  I suppose I just do not carry a lot of things others do?


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Tada!!!! Hubby says this is his favorite one so far.  Midi Sabrina in dark chocolate Merinos with marine lining, gold HW.
> It is NOT a large bag in this midi style. In it I have a French wallet, a credit card case, a makeup pouch, kleenex, 3 pens with 5x7 cards and a box of Altoids. Phone and car keys are in the outside pocket. Hubby's car keys, a couple of other small items are in the inside zipper pocket. I wondered how the outside pocket would work for a phone if the flap was down, but MM in his genius has created it so you can still get to your phone.  This is going to be one of my favorites! But I say this every time I get an MM.
> View attachment 3716070
> View attachment 3716071
> View attachment 3716072
> View attachment 3716073
> View attachment 3716074



Gorgeous bag!  As always, I do love that pop of color that the marine lining brings.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> This is a dumb question, but I will ask it anyway.  What the heck do you use the little Penelopes for?  I got one with my Sabrina and it matches the purse, but I am not sure what to do with it. I don't want to just "find" something to put in it just to have something to carry? Am I  missing something here.  I suppose I just do not carry a lot of things others do?



I use mine for jewelry when I travel.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> This is a dumb question, but I will ask it anyway.  What the heck do you use the little Penelopes for?  I got one with my Sabrina and it matches the purse, but I am not sure what to do with it. I don't want to just "find" something to put in it just to have something to carry? Am I  missing something here.  I suppose I just do not carry a lot of things others do?


I had credit slots added to my little Penelope and use it as a wallet.  It can fit a credit card, license, car registration and insurance, and some cash.  I no longer carry a full size wallet.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> This is a dumb question, but I will ask it anyway.  What the heck do you use the little Penelopes for?  I got one with my Sabrina and it matches the purse, but I am not sure what to do with it. I don't want to just "find" something to put in it just to have something to carry? Am I  missing something here.  I suppose I just do not carry a lot of things others do?


I mainly use mine to carry lipstick and/or lippy. Also a small measuring tape. (Not encased) I've also used it on ocassion for a credit card+ i.d.  I find it pretty handy. [emoji106]


----------



## HermesHope

I have a medium size Penelope and use it to store my more expensive scarves if it starts to rain or I get too hot. I keep it in my handbag at all times just in case, alongside a handbag organiser.

Actually, you can see it in my avatar!


----------



## HermesHope

Here it is in a bigger photo - deep blue Africa midi-zip Selene plus Bronze Africa midi Penelope.


----------



## ksuromax

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3717429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in a bigger photo - deep blue Africa midi-zip Selene plus Bronze Africa midi Penelope.


OMG!!  those pebbles!!!! Leather is TDF!!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> This is a dumb question, but I will ask it anyway.  What the heck do you use the little Penelopes for?  I got one with my Sabrina and it matches the purse, but I am not sure what to do with it. I don't want to just "find" something to put in it just to have something to carry? Am I  missing something here.  I suppose I just do not carry a lot of things others do?



DD happens to have a card game that help with her math learning. To help us sneak in more time with the game, I put a whole stack of card in it. [emoji28] 

I prefer Penelope Midi for misc stuff. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HermesHope said:


> View attachment 3717429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in a bigger photo - deep blue Africa midi-zip Selene plus Bronze Africa midi Penelope.



The pairing is just so beautiful. [emoji1360]


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Gorgeous bag!  As always, I do love that pop of color that the marine lining brings.


You are so right.  This is the first time I have purchased a lining and I do not regret it.  Every time I open the bag it makes me smile to see the cheerful color!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> The pairing is just so beautiful. [emoji1360]


IT is and I love my Selene in the blue Africa.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I had credit slots added to my little Penelope and use it as a wallet.  It can fit a credit card, license, car registration and insurance, and some cash.  I no longer carry a full size wallet.


I am wondering if I can get away with that.  Thanks.


----------



## Coastal jewel

That is why I love Penelope messenger..because I can carry everything.  I find that I rarely use my flora.... It's just like the reveal, and now I need to recycle into rotation  0h  purse ban temporality lifted.  Heidi has a daphne in crystal pink merinos.   Well she had one.  Now I will   Happy Birthday to me...


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> That is why I love Penelope messenger..because I can carry everything.  I find that I rarely use my flora.... It's just like the reveal, and now I need to recycle into rotation  0h  purse ban temporality lifted.  Heidi has a daphne in crystal pink merinos.   Well she had one.  Now I will   Happy Birthday to me...



Yay! Could not have planned it better.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> That is why I love Penelope messenger..because I can carry everything.  I find that I rarely use my flora.... It's just like the reveal, and now I need to recycle into rotation  0h  purse ban temporality lifted.  Heidi has a daphne in crystal pink merinos.   Well she had one.  Now I will   Happy Birthday to me...



You will love that crystal pink merino Daphne. I have the same bag with silver hardware and it has been so versatile and easy to carry. I love it the color is amazing. Enjoy!!!


----------



## djfmn

Did you see the special sale this weekend on Sabrina on MM Facebook page. It does not say anything about Sabrina midi as far as I can tell.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes  just looks like it is on Sabrina.  I'm dodging bullet since I have too "see" before i buy...need more postings.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is a good thing it is not the midi, I would be hacked having just bought one at full price!!


----------



## TotinScience

I checked with Colette - full size only, midi is not on sale


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I checked with Colette - full size only, midi is not on sale


Yea, thanks for checking. I know things go on sale and I should wait, but sometimes I don't want to. I don't mind if something is on sale a few months after I buy,  but not a week or two.  That would be very depressing.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I checked with Colette - full size only, midi is not on sale


Thanks for checking. I am interested in the midi Sabrina. I just bought an Aura so I could not think of buying the midi Sabrina. I am planning my midi Sabrina though I am thinking Seafoam green or Jade green. A tpf lady has sent me her leather sample sheets to look at so perhaps once I see them I will decide if it is seafoam or jade. I am leaning towards the seafoam green. Of course I have to get my bag fund back up so that I can purchase it. Bought a whole lot of preloved hardly used bags recently. I really need to take a family photo of all my MM bags. That is on my to do list. I want to move my bags to a different shelf in my closet because it is too difficult to reach them. I am planning to move all my sweaters to the bag shelf seeing as I live in Florida I hardly ever need a sweater but I really need to be able to access my MM bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

QUOTE="djfmn, post: 31396783, member: 5121"]Thanks for checking. I am interested in the midi Sabrina. I just bought an Aura so I could not think of buying the midi Sabrina. I am planning my midi Sabrina though I am thinking Seafoam green or Jade green. A tpf lady has sent me her leather sample sheets to look at so perhaps once I see them I will decide if it is seafoam or jade. I am leaning towards the seafoam green. Of course I have to get my bag fund back up so that I can purchase it. Bought a whole lot of preloved hardly used bags recently. I really need to take a family photo of all my MM bags. That is on my to do list. I want to move my bags to a different shelf in my closet because it is too difficult to reach them. I am planning to move all my sweaters to the bag shelf seeing as I live in Florida I hardly ever need a sweater but I really need to be able to access my MM bags.[/QUOTE]
Well you certainly need to get your priorities straight and we all know that purses take precedence over sweaters!


----------



## clu0984

Got my Sabrina in port last week.  Love it.  Glad I went with full size.  Quick pics with the stuffing.  Will take pics with my stuff in it later


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> Got my Sabrina in port last week.  Love it.  Glad I went with full size.  Quick pics with the stuffing.  Will take pics with my stuff in it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719845
> View attachment 3719846
> View attachment 3719847
> View attachment 3719848


That is yummy.


----------



## southernbelle43

That is lovely.  I love the midi size, but could have easily gone with the full size.  It was hard to tell from the MM site pictures exactly how big this style is.  The mod shots help a lot.  I took some quick measurements this morning and with the top flaps folded down, one on each side,  the measurements are:  (and these are approximate)  Height 10.25 inches on the long side, 9.75 on the shorter side and 13 inches across the bottom.  So as I said earlier this is not a big bag.  It works for me though and I love it.


----------



## LuvAllBags

clu0984 said:


> Got my Sabrina in port last week.  Love it.  Glad I went with full size.  Quick pics with the stuffing.  Will take pics with my stuff in it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719845
> View attachment 3719846
> View attachment 3719847
> View attachment 3719848



Great pics! Looks good on you!


----------



## clu0984

Also broke out my sea green merino theia today.  Very comfy bag.  I added an outer pocket.  Perfect for errands today and convenient when I had to lug my 4 year old out of Target after pitching  a temper tantrum!


----------



## southernbelle43

I recently bought a preloved Aphrodite. The style was never on my radar but I decided to give it a try;  it was a good price and in excellent condition.  The more I carry it, the more I like it.  It is easy to get into, fits snugly against me when I am carryng it, slouches beautifully while still standing up so it is easy to access the contents.   Funny how the ones you have no  interest in and no clue you will like, end up being favorites.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I recently bought a preloved Aphrodite. The style was never on my radar but I decided to give it a try;  it was a good price and in excellent condition.  The more I carry it, the more I like it.  It is easy to get into, fits snugly against me when I am carryng it, slouches beautifully while still standing up so it is easy to access the contents.   Funny how the ones you have no  interest in and no clue you will like, end up being favorites.



Agree!  Aphrodite is one of the larger bags I've bought recently but it doesn't feel large due to how well it fits against the body.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I recently bought a preloved Aphrodite. The style was never on my radar but I decided to give it a try;  it was a good price and in excellent condition.  The more I carry it, the more I like it.  It is easy to get into, fits snugly against me when I am carryng it, slouches beautifully while still standing up so it is easy to access the contents.   Funny how the ones you have no  interest in and no clue you will like, end up being favorites.


The first MM bag I bought was an Aphrodite the one in my avatar. I do not have it as my daughter really wanted it. I replaced it with an all purple Aphrodite - no contrast handles or piping - just plain purple and I love it. Such a great style and such an underrated MM bag. You described it perfectly it is so easy into and so comfortable to carry. One of my favorite.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The first MM bag I bought was an Aphrodite the one in my avatar. I do not have it as my daughter really wanted it. I replaced it with an all purple Aphrodite - no contrast handles or piping - just plain purple and I love it. Such a great style and such an underrated MM bag. You described it perfectly it is so easy into and so comfortable to carry. One of my favorite.


Is there a pcture of it somewhere on the site?  I would like to see it.  It sounds lovely.


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Got my Sabrina in port last week.  Love it.  Glad I went with full size.  Quick pics with the stuffing.  Will take pics with my stuff in it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719845
> View attachment 3719846
> View attachment 3719847
> View attachment 3719848



Ooh... I like this! Port is awesome in every bag!


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Also broke out my sea green merino theia today.  Very comfy bag.  I added an outer pocket.  Perfect for errands today and convenient when I had to lug my 4 year old out of Target after pitching  a temper tantrum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720057
> View attachment 3720058
> View attachment 3720059
> View attachment 3720060



You're smart for ordering yours with the outer pocket. I forgot to add one on mine. That's why it's not getting much love yet. But yours look awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh my gosh. It suddenly became clear to me why the Aphrodite is so appealing.  It is shaped just like me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It suddenly became clear to me why the Aphrodite is so appealing.  It is shaped just like me.
> View attachment 3720741


I like that zip pocket, wish I had thought of that for my Aphrodite!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I like that zip pocket, wish I had thought of that for my Aphrodite!


It is nice. It is very deep, so I can get my iPhone 6S and my huge keyring in it with room to spare.  With these deep N/S bags I really need an outside pocket. Actually I want one on any bag, regardless of style.


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> Also broke out my sea green merino theia today.  Very comfy bag.  I added an outer pocket.  Perfect for errands today and convenient when I had to lug my 4 year old out of Target after pitching  a temper tantrum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3720057
> View attachment 3720058
> View attachment 3720059
> View attachment 3720060



Gorgeous!! Love that sea green leather. I have this in Avio Athene - the outer pocket is a must for me. Love how this style slouches in merinos.


----------



## a_v_p

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It suddenly became clear to me why the Aphrodite is so appealing.  It is shaped just like me.
> View attachment 3720741


Oh my goodness, what colour is that? It's stunning!


----------



## VanBod1525

a_v_p said:


> Oh my goodness, what colour is that? It's stunning!


I believe this is the delicious Port Merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

a_v_p said:


> Oh my goodness, what colour is that? It's stunning!


Port Merinos.


----------



## a_v_p

VanBod1525 said:


> I believe this is the delicious Port Merinos.


Thank you!


----------



## a_v_p

southernbelle43 said:


> Port Merinos.


Thank you!


----------



## lenie

Just received my regular size Sabrina in Red nappa with silver hardware and silver lining. Can't wait to put my things in and carry her tomorrow. The design is quite ingenious-modern and versatile while still very functional. Pics to come this weekend.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Just received my regular size Sabrina in Red nappa with silver hardware and silver lining. Can't wait to put my things in and carry her tomorrow. The design is quite ingenious-modern and versatile while still very functional. Pics to come this weekend.


OH no, we have to wait until the weekend. You are cruel, cruel.  I may not want to see it because I am going to be jealous.  That red nappa is gorgeous and despite the fact that I have a red Selene, I am wishing I had ordered a red Sabrina as well.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Just received my regular size Sabrina in Red nappa with silver hardware and silver lining. Can't wait to put my things in and carry her tomorrow. The design is quite ingenious-modern and versatile while still very functional. Pics to come this weekend.


Cannot wait to see the Sabrina. Sounds stunning.


----------



## djfmn

I know that midi Sabrina is definitely my next bag purchase and definitely in a merino leather. Initially I thought Sea Green or Jade. I have decided against the Jade. I have the leather samples and I really love the cameo rose. Now I am torn between the cameo rose and the sea green. All these choices drive me crazy. I remember when I first moved to the States over 30 years ago I was so overwhelmed with all the choices. I came from a country where you had 3 ice cream choices vanilla, strawberry and chocolate. I walked into Baskin Robbins and there was about 150 flavors. It was complete  choice overload for me. Don't get me wrong I love all the MM choices but sometimes I just cannot make up my mind. That is where you lovely ladies come in and give me all your opinions. I find this incredibly helpful. 

So please weigh in anyone who has the sea green leather on the versatility of the color of this leather in midi Sabrina. Anyone who has a bag in cameo rose I would also like your input. The midi Sabrina is such a fashion forward statement bag with a wonderfully modern design. I am looking for a color that I can wear with anything and I live in a summer climate. I feel the sea green is the more conservative choice in leather color and the cameo rose is not. So ladies what do you think Cameo Rose or Sea Green!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I know that midi Sabrina is definitely my next bag purchase and definitely in a merino leather. Initially I thought Sea Green or Jade. I have decided against the Jade. I have the leather samples and I really love the cameo rose. Now I am torn between the cameo rose and the sea green. All these choices drive me crazy. I remember when I first moved to the States over 30 years ago I was so overwhelmed with all the choices. I came from a country where you had 3 ice cream choices vanilla, strawberry and chocolate. I walked into Baskin Robbins and there was about 150 flavors. It was complete  choice overload for me. Don't get me wrong I love all the MM choices but sometimes I just cannot make up my mind. That is where you lovely ladies come in and give me all your opinions. I find this incredibly helpful.
> 
> So please weigh in anyone who has the sea green leather on the versatility of the color of this leather in midi Sabrina. Anyone who has a bag in cameo rose I would also like your input. The midi Sabrina is such a fashion forward statement bag with a wonderfully modern design. I am looking for a color that I can wear with anything and I live in a summer climate. I feel the sea green is the more conservative choice in leather color and the cameo rose is not. So ladies what do you think Cameo Rose or Sea Green!!!!


I pulled out my leather folder and compared the two. I think you are correct that the sea green is more conservative.  I personally do not think you can go wrong with either one.  Sometimes it takes me days to pick a color, then all of a sudden I wake up one morning and know which one I will choose.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I pulled out my leather folder and compared the two. I think you are correct that the sea green is more conservative.  I personally do not think you can go wrong with either one.  Sometimes it takes me days to pick a color, then all of a sudden I wake up one morning and know which one I will choose.


I just received my new to me forest green Aura from a lovely tpf lady. It is just gorgeous I am in love but guess what. I decided I do not need a sea green midi Sabrina I am leaning toward the Cameo Rose leather. Waiting to hear from the ladies who have a cameo rose MM bag what they feel about the color and versatility.


----------



## musicmom

djfmn said:


> I just received my new to me forest green Aura from a lovely tpf lady. It is just gorgeous I am in love but guess what. I decided I do not need a sea green midi Sabrina I am leaning toward the Cameo Rose leather. Waiting to hear from the ladies who have a cameo rose MM bag what they feel about the color and versatility.


I just looked at my swatches, and I think Cameo Rose is a great choice: bold design in a bold color!  As for versatility, what I do is take my swatches to my closet...  If the swatch works with half of my clothes, it's a go; if not, I look for a more muted/brighter/more intense shade!  My impression of the cameo rose is that it comes across differently depending on what you are wearing color-wise and it what light, so it's definitely versatile.  It's just a bit too pale of a pink for me, believe it or not! I love the ruby red and the deep fuchsia.  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> OH no, we have to wait until the weekend. You are cruel, cruel.  I may not want to see it because I am going to be jealous.  That red nappa is gorgeous and despite the fact that I have a red Selene, I am wishing I had ordered a red Sabrina as well.



I'm sorry for the delay. By the time I get home from work, it's too dark to get pictures. 
The red cherry is my favorite Red of all MM leathers-a really true red.


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> I just looked at my swatches, and I think Cameo Rose is a great choice: bold design in a bold color!  As for versatility, what I do is take my swatches to my closet...  If the swatch works with half of my clothes, it's a go; if not, I look for a more muted/brighter/more intense shade!  My impression of the cameo rose is that it comes across differently depending on what you are wearing color-wise and it what light, so it's definitely versatile.  It's just a bit too pale of a pink for me, believe it or not! I love the ruby red and the deep fuchsia.  ❤️❤️❤️


I simply love strong pinks like the Fuchsia!! And have several bags in this colour with different shades. So exactly for this reason I also like the more understated Cameo Rose .. lol
It is an all year colour, perfect in the sun or snow and goes great with a good deal of my clothes. Whereas the  stronger Fuchsia sticks more out, I like this, but some days , I feel that the Cameo is more suitable and a more versatile colour.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I know that midi Sabrina is definitely my next bag purchase and definitely in a merino leather. Initially I thought Sea Green or Jade. I have decided against the Jade. I have the leather samples and I really love the cameo rose. Now I am torn between the cameo rose and the sea green. All these choices drive me crazy. I remember when I first moved to the States over 30 years ago I was so overwhelmed with all the choices. I came from a country where you had 3 ice cream choices vanilla, strawberry and chocolate. I walked into Baskin Robbins and there was about 150 flavors. It was complete  choice overload for me. Don't get me wrong I love all the MM choices but sometimes I just cannot make up my mind. That is where you lovely ladies come in and give me all your opinions. I find this incredibly helpful.
> 
> So please weigh in anyone who has the sea green leather on the versatility of the color of this leather in midi Sabrina. Anyone who has a bag in cameo rose I would also like your input. The midi Sabrina is such a fashion forward statement bag with a wonderfully modern design. I am looking for a color that I can wear with anything and I live in a summer climate. I feel the sea green is the more conservative choice in leather color and the cameo rose is not. So ladies what do you think Cameo Rose or Sea Green!!!!


Di, I love the sea green too, it is gorgeous. But I think the cameo rose is pretty too. So I understand...gored on the horns of a dilemma. However, given that you are in Florida and it is warm and sunny, I think the better choice is the cameo rose. It just makes me think of hibiscus flowers and has a warmth that will suit the climate. Not that sea green would be a bad choice, but to me it is a cooler colour that would suit my miserable, rainy environment more!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I'm sorry for the delay. By the time I get home from work, it's too dark to get pictures.
> The red cherry is my favorite Red of all MM leathers-a really true red.


OK you are forgiven, but we do expect some killer photos this weekend.  I simply have to get something in red cherry!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, I love the sea green too, it is gorgeous. But I think the cameo rose is pretty too. So I understand...gored on the horns of a dilemma. However, given that you are in Florida and it is warm and sunny, I think the better choice is the cameo rose. It just makes me think of hibiscus flowers and has a warmth that will suit the climate. Not that sea green would be a bad choice, but to me it is a cooler colour that would suit my miserable, rainy environment more!


You make a superb argument for that color considering the location....quite clever.   Are you available the next time I have to make a decision???


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I just received my new to me forest green Aura from a lovely tpf lady. It is just gorgeous I am in love but guess what. I decided I do not need a sea green midi Sabrina I am leaning toward the Cameo Rose leather. Waiting to hear from the ladies who have a cameo rose MM bag what they feel about the color and versatility.


Yay!!
I have been gazing at the cameo rose and terra cotta. Both are such changeable colors depending on the light!! The cameo roae is really lovely as a pink with a quality that is somehow fresh and invigorating but also something of a neutral; it's less intense than the fuschia, so both could potentially be good in one's wardrobe.


----------



## djfmn

Thanks to everyone for weighing in and helping me decide on Sea Green or Cameo Rose. I am definitely leaning towards Cameo rose. Especially after Vannies comment about hibiscus and living in a warm tropical climate has sold me on Cameo Rose. Bonnies comments and everyone who helped me make the decision thank you. I really enjoy getting advice from the tpf ladies. It makes the decision so much easier. 

Cameo Rose it is. Now the real issue is saving up for another bag!!!! Where is that money tree when you need it!!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok ladies...I have been exercising self control and need to continue, but I had to pop in and post on Theia!! I finally broke my new bags out...Yes, I got them quite some time ago and we were in lots of rain and I could not bring them out into rain, and then I have just been too lazy to change bags.

Anyways...I finally got Theia in Bordeaux Tusciana out...and holy moly...she is light as a feather and beautiful!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Ok ladies...I have been exercising self control and need to continue, but I had to pop in and post on Theia!! I finally broke my new bags out...Yes, I got them quite some time ago and we were in lots of rain and I could not bring them out into rain, and then I have just been too lazy to change bags.
> 
> Anyways...I finally got Theia in Bordeaux Tusciana out...and holy moly...she is light as a feather and beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 3723857


Yep, that's a beautiful style and in the Tuscania...a dream. I will have one of these in the dark brown Tuscania or Merinos. Choices.


----------



## VanBod1525

So two new to me bags arrived today. Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra - what a lovely colour. I was afraid it would be too pink for me, but it is lovely. And the leather is so chewy. I need to be careful about denim, but can't wait to give this one a spin. The second bag is a Wine Africa Angel - love this leather and the bag is so light!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> So two new to me bags arrived today. Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra - what a lovely colour. I was afraid it would be too pink for me, but it is lovely. And the leather is so chewy. I need to be careful about denim, but can't wait to give this one a spin. The second bag is a Wine Africa Angel - love this leather and the bag is so light!


I love the Crystal Pink merino I have it in a Daphne and it is such a great color. It is not too pink for me either. Congrats on your great new bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I just received my pre loved daphne in crystal pink today too!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I just received my pre loved daphne in crystal pink today too!


Interested to hear if you like the Crystal Pink Daphne. I love love love mine. Such a great bag and gorgeous leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Not sure yet.  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ Daphne.  I think the color will be good.  However, I tend to wear a light pink w a purple hint, and crystal pink doesn't look so good with that   However... I think  Daphne will be fine with other colors.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Would love to see pics of your crystal pinks!! [emoji5]


----------



## ajamy

Talking about colours, does anyone have a bag in the cameo Athene (or even a swatch?). On Colette's blog it looks quite neutral/taupe but the name makes me think it could be a pink tone.


----------



## shoecrazy

20% off everything with code SUMMER going on now through Sunday (see blog for details)


----------



## lignecpq

Can anyone share pictures of a full-sized Sabrina? With the sale just announced, I'm thinking of getting one... I'm intrigued by the design, but can't get a sense of how much the bag holds. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Slowhand

My Phoebe arrived yesterday and I love it - I don't know why it's the wrong way round !


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Slowhand said:


> View attachment 3725556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Phoebe arrived yesterday and I love it - I don't know why it's the wrong way round !



Slowhand, is there a crossbody strap or chain that comes with the Phoebe, or is it solely a wristlet?


----------



## Slowhand

Claudia Herzog said:


> Slowhand, is there a crossbody strap or chain that comes with the Phoebe, or is it solely a wristlet?


It comes with a chain with an option to buy a cross body matching leather strap too . I didn't want either so they made me a shorter leather shoulder strap .


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ok Massaccesi friends, I need advice.  You'd think I'd be ready for the summer sale, but I can't decide.  

I would like a structured bag.  I only carry crossbody.  I don't like stiff hand-carry handles sticking up.  I am interested in the mid-sized and smaller bags because even my beloved Lucy the Midi Selene is too heavy.  

Given those parameters, which style should I choose?  Zhoe or Mini Zhoe might be the obvious choice, but I am ambivalent about those trapezoidal flaps on the sides.  Aura is probably the second option, but I'm also ambivalent about that center-front hardware.  Phoebe might be too small and too smooshy.  I don't know what to do!


----------



## Tankgirl

chandra920 said:


> I'm so excited to share with you all my new bag!  I ordered on 5/22 and couldn't believe that it was delivered today.
> 
> Here's a little peek:
> View attachment 3716833



Which style is peeking out of the MM dust bag?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Claudia  I don't supposed the Penelope messenger is structured  enough for you?    I find that I use mine as often as Selene midi and can carry almost the same amount.


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Ok Massaccesi friends, I need advice.  You'd think I'd be ready for the summer sale, but I can't decide.
> 
> I would like a structured bag.  I only carry crossbody.  I don't like stiff hand-carry handles sticking up.  I am interested in the mid-sized and smaller bags because even my beloved Lucy the Midi Selene is too heavy.
> 
> Given those parameters, which style should I choose?  Zhoe or Mini Zhoe might be the obvious choice, but I am ambivalent about those trapezoidal flaps on the sides.  Aura is probably the second option, but I'm also ambivalent about that center-front hardware.  Phoebe might be too small and too smooshy.  I don't know what to do!


The Zhoe legend has much more of a straight shape imo.  It also fits a bit more than regular Zhoe.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies!
I took the plunge and got the full size Sabrina on sale last week! I decided to be clever and got it in two colors - black and chocolate nappa with dual colored strap, zipper instead of a magnet, silver hardware, and dark grey lining. Holy buckets did it pay off! I now literally have two bags for the price of one! I haven't stuffed her up yet, but tested with an 13 inch Macbook pro which fit just so, making her the most stylish laptop bag of all time .


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my goodness.  Can you fold it either way ?


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my goodness.  Can you fold it either way ?


Yep!
Sorry don't have good mod shots (the ones I took are horribly ugly under the bathroom light and it's too dark elsewhere), but below are images of her folded in all 4 different ways! I forgot to mention, I asked for her to be modified to be worn on the right shoulder since that's my personal preference! 
I should mention that even as a full-size it's not a huge bag - it's very thin so it doesn't have much bulk at all!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

TotinScience said:


> Yep!
> Sorry don't have good mod shots (the ones I took are horribly ugly under the bathroom light and it's too dark elsewhere), but below are images of her folded in all 4 different ways! I forgot to mention, I asked for her to be modi



HOLY BUCKETS that's stunning!  I am adoring the creative color blocking we have been seeing lately among the bespoke Massaccesi creations.  Brava!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Coastal jewel said:


> Claudia  I don't supposed the Penelope messenger is structured  enough for you?    I find that I use mine as often as Selene midi and can carry almost the same amount.



I definitely looked at the Penelope Messenger and will likely try one some day, but I think this time I would like something more structured.  I would like my wardrobe to move in the direction of the classic, tailored, understated but polished kind of vibe.  I suspect that Little Miss M might actually fit the bill the best, but I have never mastered that crook-of-the-arm carry that wealthier women seem to favor, so that style is probably out in favor of crossbody options.  Although I am going to ask Colette if the Miss M handles can be lengthened to better accommodate my ample arms.


----------



## chandra920

Tankgirl said:


> Which style is peeking out of the MM dust bag?



This was my deep fuschia flora.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow @TotinScience ! How cute is that? Was it extra to get  two different colors? That right side modification is a good tip. I will make sure to request that.


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow @TotinScience ! How cute is that? Was it extra to get  two different colors?


It was, but in my opinion worth it (and with sale prices ends up not adding much at all). Originally I was thinking about going bold and combining tuscan yellow and dark grey, or dark chocolate and jade in merinos, but with the larger bag I went with a more neutral choice. A more striking contrast would look killer on a midi version though, or in full size for a more brave MM customer, this is my first  bag .


----------



## TotinScience

Since some ladies requested mod shots in the past of this bag style, I will share a few of my dual colored Sabrina as can be worn with different modifications - in my opinion it's a wee large or a clutch and even in nappa it would slouch too much. I apologize for way too many pictures (but that's how versatile this bag is!) and decidedly non glam outfit .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Since some ladies requested mod shots in the past of this bag style, I will share a few of my dual colored Sabrina as can be worn with different modifications - in my opinion it's a wee large or a clutch and even in nappa it would slouch too much. I apologize for way too many pictures (but that's how versatile this bag is!) and decidedly non glam outfit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726131
> View attachment 3726132
> View attachment 3726133
> View attachment 3726134
> View attachment 3726135
> View attachment 3726136
> View attachment 3726137
> View attachment 3726139
> View attachment 3726140
> View attachment 3726141


Love all the photos!! That is one good looking and versatile purse!!!  Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## djfmn

lignecpq said:


> Can anyone share pictures of a full-sized Sabrina? With the sale just announced, I'm thinking of getting one... I'm intrigued by the design, but can't get a sense of how much the bag holds. Thanks ladies!


I think that Clu0984 posted some mod shots of her full sized Sabrina, On page 936. Take a look they are pretty good modshots.


----------



## Meggowaffle

TotinScience said:


> Since some ladies requested mod shots in the past of this bag style, I will share a few of my dual colored Sabrina as can be worn with different modifications - in my opinion it's a wee large or a clutch and even in nappa it would slouch too much. I apologize for way too many pictures (but that's how versatile this bag is!) and decidedly non glam outfit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726131
> View attachment 3726132
> View attachment 3726133
> View attachment 3726134
> View attachment 3726135
> View attachment 3726136
> View attachment 3726137
> View attachment 3726139
> View attachment 3726140
> View attachment 3726141


Thanks for sharing! That's a clever idea using the two colours. Gorgeous and versatile! You've pretty much sold me on the Sabrina.


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> I definitely looked at the Penelope Messenger and will likely try one some day, but I think this time I would like something more structured.  I would like my wardrobe to move in the direction of the classic, tailored, understated but polished kind of vibe.  I suspect that Little Miss M might actually fit the bill the best, but I have never mastered that crook-of-the-arm carry that wealthier women seem to favor, so that style is probably out in favor of crossbody options.  Although I am going to ask Colette if the Miss M handles can be lengthened to better accommodate my ample arms.


What about Daphne? And I second the Zhoe Legend, it more of a boxy shape.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> Since some ladies requested mod shots in the past of this bag style, I will share a few of my dual colored Sabrina as can be worn with different modifications - in my opinion it's a wee large or a clutch and even in nappa it would slouch too much. I apologize for way too many pictures (but that's how versatile this bag is!) and decidedly non glam outfit .



No such thing as too many pictures!!! Love them all, and what a clever and beautiful idea to go two-toned!! Would you mind sharing how tall you are?

Also, does anyone have modshots of the midi Sabrina? [emoji4] I don't need a Sabrina (I have plenty of crossbodies [emoji20]) so I should get something like a Selene, but gosh do I LOVE the design of the Sabrina!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> No such thing as too many pictures!!! Love them all, and what a clever and beautiful idea to go two-toned!! Would you mind sharing how tall you are?
> 
> Also, does anyone have modshots of the midi Sabrina? [emoji4] I don't need a Sabrina (I have plenty of crossbodies [emoji20]) so I should get something like a Selene, but gosh do I LOVE the design of the Sabrina!


Sorry I meant to tell my height but forgot - I am 174 cm (5 foot 8ish), the crossbody strap is at the good length for me, the chain is a little short but thats not a big deal.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Thank you all for your advice.  I think I know what I will be ordering tomorrow for the sale.  Time to sleep on it and see if I am of the same mind tomorrow.


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> What about Daphne? And I second the Zhoe Legend, it more of a boxy shape.



Third on the Zhoe Legend! I have it and I like it a lot!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Third on the Zhoe Legend! I have it and I like it a lot!


I have 2 Zhoe Legend bags and it is a great bag. Nice size and I love the style.


----------



## momasaurus

The sale has me tempted, but I haven't been keeping up here and now am scrambling to research.
Any action shots (or comments) on HERA? 
My favorite MM bag is the midi zip Selene. Any comparisons would be awesome. Thank you!!


----------



## momasaurus

Would also love comments on the color Celeste. I have samples of Artik and Turquoise. How does Celeste compare with those in Merinos? Thanks!!


----------



## vink

shoecrazy said:


> 20% off everything with code SUMMER going on now through Sunday (see blog for details)



Oh! No! I'm on a trip and didn't hope to only take a peek at the thread to find this news. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

It's so hard isn't it @vink . I was supposed to be waiting, but decided to make a purchase since it was 20% off.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> It's so hard isn't it @vink . I was supposed to be waiting, but decided to make a purchase since it was 20% off.



I was thinking another day about getting another Aura or Angelica. Noooooo, I need time to decide!

What did you get?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> I was thinking another day about getting another Aura or Angelica. Noooooo, I need time to decide!
> 
> What did you get?


I'm going to order a midi Sabrina black nappa or black merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. Should be great for dates with hubby!


----------



## lenie

Ordered the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa and a Calista in Wine Africa with the summer sale.


----------



## VanBod1525

Calista in Biscotti Tuscania for me. I absolutely love the messenger version I have in Whiskey Tuscania. Wish I could get a Theia and another Cassandra but I scooped up some pre-loved bags so had to limit my purchases. Need to sell a few older bags I have too.


----------



## lignecpq

How big is the Zhoe Legend? I'm torn between that and an Aura...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ordered a black nappa Aphrodite with red straps, red stitching, outside slip pocket.  Like the one in this early picture.  Sorry about the quality.


 Ever since I saw this photo I have drooled over this bag, but did not think I wanted an Aphrodite.  Now I have a preloved one and find that I love the style.  Cannot wait to get it.  And 20%, yea!!


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm going to order a midi Sabrina black nappa or black merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. Should be great for dates with hubby!


My two cents - black nappa is incredible. It has an amazing smooth and slightly structured, yet still pliable look and feel to it. With gunmetal hardware in midi sabrina it's going to be a killer date little black bag. But I am sure it will be just as great in merinos, with how light and amazingly textured that leather is. You can't lose


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> My two cents - black nappa is incredible. It has an amazing smooth and slightly structured, yet still pliable look and feel to it. With gunmetal hardware in midi sabrina it's going to be a killer date little black bag. But I am sure it will be just as great in merinos, with how light and amazingly textured that leather is. You can't lose



I keep going back and forth, but I think merinos will probably win out because it's so soft, and I love it's texture. Colette is sending me swatches of the two blacks, so I'm going to order, but hold off on production until I get the swatches. 
I can't get over how beautiful your bag is. If I like Sabrina as much as I think I will, I will probably copy your look for the next order.


----------



## Odebdo

I have destashed (non-MM bags) so I can jump in on the sale...I am thinking a black Aquila matte Theia...have not ordered yet, but pretty sure that is what I am getting...so thoughts?

Light blue or marine lining?
Silver or dark gunmetal hardware?


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> I keep going back and forth, but I think merinos will probably win out because it's so soft, and I love it's texture. Colette is sending me swatches of the two blacks, so I'm going to order, but hold off on production until I get the swatches.
> I can't get over how beautiful your bag is. If I like Sabrina as much as I think I will, I will probably copy your look for the next order.


You definitely can't go wrong with either leather! I chose nappa because I figured it would fold more dramatically in this dual color combination. Thank you for your kind words, I am super happy with how the bag turned out too! Someone mentioned a few pages back how some of the major designer houses are toting out triangular bags, and I definitely agree that Marco's take on it is probably the most functional (not to mention affordable!)
I am now debating if I should immediately add to my inaugural MM collection and get a Penny Messenger in deep blue Africa during this fabulous sale. With customized detachable strap, it leaves an opportunity of using Sabrina's chain strap for a date night look for this shiny little bag... Question is, now or wait till...  Black Friday? hmmm


----------



## lenie

Here are quick pics of the regular Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa.





Close up of the color and leather.


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie, this is so striking! There was a FB repost on MM page of a woman wearing a red cherry nappa Sabrina, it looks so glam in that color!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Help!  Ok temporary purse ban...  Lifted....Angel Midi ( I haven't seen any angels lately) seems very practical to me.  I was thinking about Artic Ice Nappa.  Someone had an Artic ice Selene.  I need angel owners and nappa Owners to give me some feedback!  Thanks..


----------



## Odebdo

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!  Ok temporary purse ban...  Lifted....Angel Midi ( I haven't seen any angels lately) seems very practical to me.  I was thinking about Artic Ice Nappa.  Someone had an Artic ice Selene.  I need angel owners and nappa Owners to give me some feedback!  Thanks..



To me, the Angel is a HIGHLY underrated style! I prefer the midi one, but I use it as a handbag, not a work bag. The pockets on the exterior are wonderful and the interior pockets are great. Zip top. It is just a great bag. I actually was close to getting one this sale in the black Aquila matte...Theia won out purely because black would be great to make crossbody and not need to worry about denim transfer etc, so versatility of Theia won me over.

I have a midi Angel in lead Africa...love it. 

What leather were you thinking?

Here is mine!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I'm thinking Artic ice nappa but lead Africa is awesome too.  I have a bronze Africa and it's one of my go to bags.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lenie said:


> Here are quick pics of the regular Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa.
> View attachment 3727011
> 
> View attachment 3727012
> 
> 
> Close up of the color and leather.
> View attachment 3727013


So pretty! What is your favorite way to wear it so far?


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!  Ok temporary purse ban...  Lifted....Angel Midi ( I haven't seen any angels lately) seems very practical to me.  I was thinking about Artic Ice Nappa.  Someone had an Artic ice Selene.  I need angel owners and nappa Owners to give me some feedback!  Thanks..



Nappa is great! Medium weight, satchel smooth, but still pliable. It works great for any style. Arctic ice is beautiful( got the sample leather pack). If you don't have this color or anything like it now, it would be a great addition.


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> So pretty! What is your favorite way to wear it so far?



I carry it most on my shoulder. It is so comfortable on the shoulder and carrying it that way really shows off the unique style. I am not a fan of chain straps so probably won't use it that way.


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> I carry it most on my shoulder. It is so comfortable on the shoulder and carrying it that way really shows off the unique style. I am not a fan of chain straps so probably won't use it that way.


I am actually also surprised by how comfortable it is a shoulder bag, regardless of the orientation (i.e. Flappy corners facing forward or backward). Handheld also looks really chic.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here are quick pics of the regular Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa.
> View attachment 3727011
> 
> View attachment 3727012
> 
> 
> Close up of the color and leather.
> View attachment 3727013


Be still my heart, that is awesome!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

momasaurus said:


> Would also love comments on the color Celeste. I have samples of Artik and Turquoise. How does Celeste compare with those in Merinos? Thanks!!



Moma, Celeste is almost the same as turquoise nappa. Maybe just the teensiest more blue in it than turquoise.

Photo is indirect light. Getting kind of dark here.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Just sent Colette my order.  Another color blocked bag, a Zhoe this time.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Since some ladies requested mod shots in the past of this bag style, I will share a few of my dual colored Sabrina as can be worn with different modifications - in my opinion it's a wee large or a clutch and even in nappa it would slouch too much. I apologize for way too many pictures (but that's how versatile this bag is!) and decidedly non glam outfit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726131
> View attachment 3726132
> View attachment 3726133
> View attachment 3726134
> View attachment 3726135
> View attachment 3726136
> View attachment 3726137
> View attachment 3726139
> View attachment 3726140
> View attachment 3726141


Super cool, Totin Science.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just sent Colette my order.  Another color blocked bag, a Zhoe this time.



Sickgrl, will this be the fuchsia and purple?  And on the Zhoe, did you put the second color only around the border of the top flap, or across the entire span of the top flap?  You have a great eye for colorblocked creations. 

I briefly dreamed of colorblocking for this weekend's sale and studied images of your Aura and lignecpq's Miss M, but I lack the fearless sense of color yet.  Maybe if I get the swatch portfolio that will help for the future.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Super cool, Totin Science.


Thank you! Your coloblocked bags are an inspiration


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Sickgrl, will this be the fuchsia and purple?  And on the Zhoe, did you put the second color only around the border of the top flap, or across the entire span of the top flap?  You have a great eye for colorblocked creations.
> 
> I briefly dreamed of colorblocking for this weekend's sale and studied images of your Aura and lignecpq's Miss M, but I lack the fearless sense of color yet.  Maybe if I get the swatch portfolio that will help for the future.


Hi *Claudia*, thank you!   TBH, I use some of my H scarves as color inspiration--what combos work on the scarf will typically work on a bag.    And because I am a bit of a nerd, I have a color wheel from my painting hobby that also helps with picking coordinating colors.

The Zhoe I ordered will be deep violet merinos, with turquoise stitching and edge paint on the front, and the sides will be turquoise nappa.  I went back and forth between a Zhoe or Aura, but the wings of Zhoe will show off the turquoise more.

*That darned swatch portfolio!*   Be careful what you wish for.  It is both a blessing and a curse.  My bank account just imploded when I saw all the leathers and possibilities.  It is a great marketing tool if you are a color junkie like I am or, love to see and feel the textures of all the leathers.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! Your coloblocked bags are an inspiration


Thank you for the compliment!  I hope I don't drive Marco and his craftspeople crazy with all my non-standard requests.  But every bag I have received has been so beautiful and I can't resist getting *just* one more.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies, I know that question has been probably asked and answered many times throughout this thread but can anyone point me to a good source on how to properly take care of different kinds of leather Marco provides? Specifically, Nappa and Africa?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I'm thinking Artic ice nappa but lead Africa is awesome too.  I have a bronze Africa and it's one of my go to bags.  Thanks for posting.


I have a lead Africa midi Selene and a Phoebe and I absolutely love the leather. It has such depth to it and it changes in different light. I also have Africa Blue and Africa bronze. I love all 3 bags but Lead is possibly my favorite leather when it comes to Africa and the Blue and Bronze are close seconds.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I have a lead Africa midi Selene and a Phoebe and I absolutely love the leather. It has such depth to it and it changes in different light. I also have Africa Blue and Africa bronze. I love all 3 bags but Lead is possibly my favorite leather when it comes to Africa and the Blue and Bronze are close seconds.


Ahh, I was all set on my next bag being a Penny messenger in deep blue Africa, but now I am tempted my lead again . Both are such great neutrals, yet with some much character!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> The Zhoe I ordered will be deep violet merinos, with turquoise stitching and edge paint on the front, and the sides will be turquoise nappa.  I went back and forth between a Zhoe or Aura, but the wings of Zhoe will show off the turquoise more.



You have killed me and I am dead.    And I haven't even seen the finished product yet.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just a reminder that Marco has full Pinterest pages of all the styles and most leathers.  I think hat the color swatch book would be a killer to have.  Right now, I just have a little bad of swatches  and that is bad enough! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So will someone who has real swatches or has a purple Napa tell me if it is this deep color?

I so admire those of you that hear SALE.  And BANG put in your order.


----------



## momasaurus

southernbelle43 said:


> Ordered a black nappa Aphrodite with red straps, red stitching, outside slip pocket.  Like the one in this early picture.  Sorry about the quality.
> View attachment 3726925
> 
> Ever since I saw this photo I have drooled over this bag, but did not think I wanted an Aphrodite.  Now I have a preloved one and find that I love the style.  Cannot wait to get it.  And 20%, yea!!


I've always been attracted to the Aphrodite, but haven't even seen one IRL. Good to know that it is lovable! I love this grey and red combo!


----------



## momasaurus

Sickgrl13 said:


> Moma, Celeste is almost the same as turquoise nappa. Maybe just the teensiest more blue in it than turquoise.
> 
> Photo is indirect light. Getting kind of dark here.
> 
> View attachment 3727138


Thanks so much! What do you think is the corresponding H color name? What do you think might be a cool lining color?


----------



## momasaurus

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just sent Colette my order.  Another color blocked bag, a Zhoe this time.


What sort of color block? I love my red Zhoe!
Edit: just read about your order. Sounds amazing.


----------



## Sickgrl13

momasaurus said:


> Thanks so much! What do you think is the corresponding H color name? What do you think might be a cool lining color?


Moma, celeste and MM turquoise are close to H turquoise, just not as intensely blue.  There are a little bit more green in both.  Celeste merinos looks like it has the tiniest touch more colvert to it.  I don't own anything in either H blue, but I've seen both colors in person.

For a solid bag in either color, I think a lilac or purple lining would be nice--although for some, purple might be too dark.  Here are some pics of the linings from the blog for a promo earlier this year: Apr 21.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Just a reminder that Marco has full Pinterest pages of all the styles and most leathers.  I think hat the color swatch book would be a killer to have.  Right now, I just have a little bad of swatches  and that is bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727199
> 
> 
> So will someone who has real swatches or has a purple Napa tell me if it is this deep color?
> 
> I so admire those of you that hear SALE.  And BANG put in your order.


Coastal jewel, that is the pic I posted of all the swatches I had at that point and the photo is very accurate with respect to purple nappa.  The viola nappa that is used on the promo Sabrina pics doesn't look very exciting in the swatch though.

And be careful what you wish for, that darned leather swatch portfolio is deadly to the wallet!


----------



## southernbelle43

momasaurus said:


> I've always been attracted to the Aphrodite, but haven't even seen one IRL. Good to know that it is lovable! I love this grey and red combo!





Claudia Herzog said:


> I definitely looked at the Penelope Messenger and will likely try one some day, but I think this time I would like something more structured.  I would like my wardrobe to move in the direction of the classic, tailored, understated but polished kind of vibe.  I suspect that Little Miss M might actually fit the bill the best, but I have never mastered that crook-of-the-arm carry that wealthier women seem to favor, so that style is probably out in favor of crossbody options.  Although I am going to ask Colette if the Miss M handles can be lengthened to better accommodate my ample arms.



LOL, I got a real laugh from your crook-of-the-arm carry reference.  I have not mastered that, the clutch grip,  the handheld, or the cross body.  I look silly with them all.   So if I cannot put it on my shoulder I am out of luck!!


----------



## VanBod1525

Coastal jewel said:


> I'm thinking Artic ice nappa but lead Africa is awesome too.  I have a bronze Africa and it's one of my go to bags.  Thanks for posting.


I have both sizes. This style is so light!! I use the big size for work and the midi size for handbag/weekends. Easy to wear on the shoulder or crossbody and those external pockets are a dream. If you like a smaller medium size bag, then the midi is for you.


----------



## anitalilac

Bummer, I placed an order for a zhoe legend in Bluette Merinos, Flora in Bronze Africa and 2 small Pennies a week ago, and the 20% is not applicable. 
It sure is a nice chunk of savings.


----------



## momasaurus

Sickgrl13 said:


> Moma, celeste and MM turquoise are close to H turquoise, just not as intensely blue.  There are a little bit more green in both.  Celeste merinos looks like it has the tiniest touch more colvert to it.  I don't own anything in either H blue, but I've seen both colors in person.
> 
> For a solid bag in either color, I think a lilac or purple lining would be nice--although for some, purple might be too dark.  Here are some pics of the linings from the blog for a promo earlier this year: Apr 21.


Thank you so much for your help! I see one needs to be better prepared with wishlists and dreambag plans before these sales are announced, LOL.


----------



## anabg

I am still thinking about it.  I would love a midi Minerva and/or a Juliet but we just replaced some windows and are repaving the driveway and replacing the garage door this summer.  [emoji52]


----------



## musicmom

I just ordered a Hera in Octane Merinos!  After waiting quite a while, it's finally been added to the online store.  I added a top zipper closure, which I hope I don't regret.  I haven't regretted adding zippers to any of my other bags (that will take them), but Hera looks so beautiful from above with the magnet closure...  Any opinions?  I usually like the security aspect of the zipper - keeps my things inside when the bag inevitably falls, and prying eyes and fingers out - but would this design do this anyway?  Lenie - you're the only one here who has posted about Hera - what do you think?  Anyone else want to weigh in on this?


----------



## southernbelle43

There a lot of references to how lovely the lead Africa is.  I keep looking at the swatch and wishing I could actually see it on a purse.  I have learned from experience that the swatch is one thing and actually seeing it in action is another.  Also, I don't think the photos we take on here really do it justice.  I am sorely tempted by it though.


----------



## southernbelle43

musicmom said:


> I just ordered a Hera in Petrol Merinos!  After waiting quite a while, it's finally been added to the online store.  I added a top zipper closure, which I hope I don't regret.  I haven't regretted adding zippers to any of my other bags (that will take them), but Hera looks so beautiful from above with the magnet closure...  Any opinions?  I usually like the security aspect of the zipper - keeps my things inside when the bag inevitably falls, and prying eyes and fingers out - but would this design do this anyway?  Lenie - you're the only one here who has posted about Hera - what do you think?  Anyone else want to weigh in on this?


What color is petrol?  I do not have it in my swatch book.


----------



## VanBod1525

southernbelle43 said:


> What color is petrol?  I do not have it in my swatch book.


I think the poster may be referring to Octane.


----------



## musicmom

southernbelle43 said:


> What color is petrol?  I do not have it in my swatch book.


Argh!  I keep calling it Petrol, but I mean OCTANE!  A friend told me what a great shade of petrol blue it was, and the wrong name stuck!  Time to correct the last entry!


----------



## Odebdo

My order is placed!! Black Aquilla matte Theia will be mine!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I hate that all you ladies can make up your mind [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here is the Daphne in Crystal merinos.  I have to be brave and break her out.  Color is lovely but a little intimidatingly light for me.  Purchased pre loved on Facebook BST.  My birthday present, but there's a sale... And a sale means I might have to get another present.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Here are quick pics of the regular Sabrina in Red Cherry Nappa.
> View attachment 3727011
> 
> View attachment 3727012
> 
> 
> Close up of the color and leather.
> View attachment 3727013


This is stunning!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Just a reminder that Marco has full Pinterest pages of all the styles and most leathers.  I think hat the color swatch book would be a killer to have.  Right now, I just have a little bad of swatches  and that is bad enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727199
> 
> 
> So will someone who has real swatches or has a purple Napa tell me if it is this deep color?
> 
> I so admire those of you that hear SALE.  And BANG put in your order.


Cj, here are outdoor and indoor pics of purple nappa. It is a gorgeous color!  (HTH)


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3728010
> View attachment 3728011
> 
> 
> Here is the Daphne in Crystal merinos.  I have to be brave and break her out.  Color is lovely but a little intimidatingly light for me.  Purchased pre loved on Facebook BST.  My birthday present, but there's a sale... And a sale means I might have to get another present.


Coastal Jewel I have this bag in crystal merino with silver hardware and I use it all the time. Initially I was worried about the color but I have had no issues with this. I am reasonably careful with my handbags but I am not excessive. I do keep them in dust bags and stuffed with tissue paper but I use them all the time and I do not baby them when I use them. I take them everywhere and I wear anything. Although I have to admit I do not wear denim pants that often living in northern Florida. We hardly had a winter this year so I wore long pants a couple of times. I love love this leather it is such a great shade of pink not too pink pink and goes with so much. As you can tell I really like this bag the style and the leather a lot.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> There a lot of references to how lovely the lead Africa is.  I keep looking at the swatch and wishing I could actually see it on a purse.  I have learned from experience that the swatch is one thing and actually seeing it in action is another.  Also, I don't think the photos we take on here really do it justice.  I am sorely tempted by it though.



There may be pics of it in the MM photos thread.


----------



## LuvAllBags

southernbelle43 said:


> There a lot of references to how lovely the lead Africa is.  I keep looking at the swatch and wishing I could actually see it on a purse.  I have learned from experience that the swatch is one thing and actually seeing it in action is another.  Also, I don't think the photos we take on here really do it justice.  I am sorely tempted by it though.



I had it and thought it was really pretty. The Africa leathers are just too flashy for me though, so I sold it.


----------



## jxwilliams

Ugh still kicking around the idea of a midi Minerva.  Does anyone have a midi Minerva and full size for comparison?  I hate that I cant try them on!!  [emoji35]


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Coastal Jewel I have this bag in crystal merino with silver hardware and I use it all the time. Initially I was worried about the color but I have had no issues with this. I am reasonably careful with my handbags but I am not excessive. I do keep them in dust bags and stuffed with tissue paper but I use them all the time and I do not baby them when I use them. I take them everywhere and I wear anything. Although I have to admit I do not wear denim pants that often living in northern Florida. We hardly had a winter this year so I wore long pants a couple of times. I love love this leather it is such a great shade of pink not too pink pink and goes with so much. As you can tell I really like this bag the style and the leather a lot.



I'm in northern Florida too (part time!)


----------



## Claudia Herzog

After more than 24 hours of researching, dithering, looking up reference photos, bothering people with questions, changing my mind repeatedly, and dreaming of the possibilities, my order is now placed.  I will be the proud owner of two new Zhoes, one in black Venezia and the other in brown Croco.

I would especially like to express my appreciation to everyone who answers questions and posts photos on this thread and the reference thread.  I literally copied certain photos and put them side-by-side to help my decisions.

Unfortunately, the same thing is likely to happen to me this summer as it did last, when my package from Italy arrived while I was out of town on an extended trip.  Now that I feel confident and excited about my purchases, I won't be able to open the box until late August or early September.  Aaaaaghk!


----------



## Coastal jewel

lol  Claudia  I am so glad I am not alone in dithering!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I hate that all you ladies can make up your mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/





LuvAllBags said:


> I had it and thought it was really pretty. The Africa leathers are just too flashy for me though, so I sold it.


I don't think that would be a problem for me.  I carry my blue one and delight in the sparkle!!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I'm in northern Florida too (part time!)


I am in Palm Coast and I am here full time. Moved from the cold winters of Minnesota. I am loving it here. I grew up in a summer climate so I am comfortable with year round warm weather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok I promise this is my last question.  Order is in (without leather choice)  I have merinos and I like merinos.    Can Nappa people please chime in on Nappa vs. merinos and other leathers.  I
I'm looking at greys, Artik, Blues and maybe a taupe!


----------



## lenie

musicmom said:


> I just ordered a Hera in Octane Merinos!  After waiting quite a while, it's finally been added to the online store.  I added a top zipper closure, which I hope I don't regret.  I haven't regretted adding zippers to any of my other bags (that will take them), but Hera looks so beautiful from above with the magnet closure...  Any opinions?  I usually like the security aspect of the zipper - keeps my things inside when the bag inevitably falls, and prying eyes and fingers out - but would this design do this anyway?  Lenie - you're the only one here who has posted about Hera - what do you think?  Anyone else want to weigh in on this?



I think the Hera is a beautiful bag. The hardware is unique. I don't have a problem with the magnet closure, but if you feel more secure with a zipper, it would be fine. The top does not gape open so people wouldn't be able to see inside the bag. The Merinos is a great leather choice for the Hera- it is lightweight and very pliable which accentuates the folds and shape of the bag. I think you will really like the Hera!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok I promise this is my last question.  Order is in (without leather choice)  I have merinos and I like merinos.    Can Nappa people please chime in on Nappa vs. merinos and other leathers.  I
> I'm looking at greys, Artik, Blues and maybe a taupe!


I have merino and Nappy. I have a orange Nappa Zhoe and a Zhoe Legend in Aqua and a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate.. I also have Africa leathers and Merino leathers. I love the merino leather because of the deep color saturation and also it is a very hardy leather as are the Africa leathers. I really like the nappa leather and find that it wears very well. It is for me a more classic leather because it is smooth in texture. I love the look of the nappa for me it is a perfect leather especially for a classic style bag which I think the Zhoe and the more structured bags are. Of course you are asking the wrong person I love all of Marco's leathers with the exception of the vacchetta and the only reason for that is it is too heavy for me. You cannot go wrong with merino or nappa both really nice leathers. When it comes to those two leathers I find that color dictates what leather I choose for the bag I want. If the color I like is available only in nappa then I buy nappa if it is only in merino then I will go with merino.


----------



## msd_bags

Colette knows I like the nappa more than merinos. I used to have a midi Soulmate in black merinos, but there were variations in the leather that I didn't like. I want a consistent finish and nappa has that, plus a little sheen. That black merinos I had was matte. I am thinking I might like the merinos in a more structured bag like the Zhoes. But I've not had the opportunity to try. And a Port merinos for a midi Minerva. But I already have a Red Cherry nappa in that style which I totally love. Colors would be a bit close.


----------



## clu0984

I'm a merino, tuscania, and pebbled leather fan.  I have had some nappa leathers but they were too stiff for me so sold them.  But absolutely beautiful color saturation.


----------



## clu0984

jxwilliams said:


> Ugh still kicking around the idea of a midi Minerva.  Does anyone have a midi Minerva and full size for comparison?  I hate that I cant try them on!!  [emoji35]



I have both- will take comparison pics for you later today


----------



## TotinScience

Took my full-size Sabrina out for a spin today! It easily fit as a crossbody: an Ipad Air (10 inch), a small wallet, a small cosmetic clutch, sunglasses in a soft case, an organizer (pocket sized Filofax), a box of mints, and keys.  The back pocket easily fit an iphone and a kindle. There was plenty of room to spare - but I'd say this bag is definitely more for carrying flat rectangular items (tablets, books, documents etc) to keep its lovely shape .


----------



## clu0984

Comparison between full size Minerva and midi Minerva


----------



## chandra920

Why isn't the Zhoe legend on the website?  Or am I missing it?  I'm hoping it can still be ordered.


----------



## jxwilliams

clu0984 said:


> Comparison between full size Minerva and midi Minerva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728940
> View attachment 3728941
> View attachment 3728942
> View attachment 3728945



Thank you so much--that's really helpful. I used to have the full size Minerva but it was too big (and I'm a big bag girl).  I think I missed the sale but will wait...I love your burgundy colored midi Minerva!


----------



## carterazo

chandra920 said:


> Why isn't the Zhoe legend on the website?  Or am I missing it?  I'm hoping it can still be ordered.


Just email Colette. She can give you pricing for the different leathers.  That's how I got mine.
I don't think I've ever seen it on the website. (I don't check too often, though. )


----------



## msd_bags

I just personally got this yesterday (stayed with my sister for a few months) and I really think the Arianna external attachment works on this style!! I am a structured bag girl and I think the bag could use extra backing, but I didn't order it because of weight consideration. As it is, this bag in dark blue Verona is 2.4 lbs. (Posted more pics in the pictures only thread)


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I just personally got this yesterday (stayed with my sister for a few months) and I really think the Arianna external attachment works on this style!! I am a structured bag girl and I think the bag could use extra backing, but I didn't order it because of weight consideration. As it is, this bag in dark blue Verona is 2.4 lbs. (Posted more pics in the pictures only thread)
> View attachment 3732795


I start to consider this style for myself. The Arianna external attachment  works really well. I have it on my Selene. 
Lovely bag and gorgeous colour I hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Verona leather is very durable.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> I start to consider this style for myself. The Arianna external attachment  works really well. I have it on my Selene.
> Lovely bag and gorgeous colour I hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Verona leather is very durable.


Thanks! I actually thought about your brown Verona when I got this.  It was one of my inspirations!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Thanks! I actually thought about your brown Verona when I got this.  It was one of my inspirations!


Cool.  I like the Arianna attachment much better than the one inside the bag. And it adds a bit of bling to the bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> I start to consider this style for myself. The Arianna external attachment  works really well. I have it on my Selene.
> Lovely bag and gorgeous colour I hope you enjoy it for many years to come. Verona leather is very durable.


I'd love to see that Selene, but I think I recall you sharing it in the past? If you have, I'd be happy to dig around for it!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see that Selene, but I think I recall you sharing it in the past? If you have, I'd be happy to dig around for it!


Yes, you should find it here and in the picture thread. I got it in January - posted pics a bit later. It is a choc brown Verona leather Selene. My favorite workhorse bag. I love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, you should find it here and in the picture thread. I got it in January - posted pics a bit later. It is a choc brown Verona leather Selene. My favorite workhorse bag. I love it.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see that Selene, but I think I recall you sharing it in the past? If you have, I'd be happy to dig around for it!



Here you go:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-20#post-31150979


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-20#post-31150979


I absolutely adore that choc. Brown Verona Selene.   I even ordered a swatch of the leather.  The weight of it is the only thing that has kept me from gettng one just like it.  It is one of my favorites in this site! I don't know what it is about it that is so appealing..just the classic look I suppose.  
If I still needed a work bag I would have one.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-20#post-31150979


Thanks for hunting it for me - you didn't have to do that ☺️ And I can see that I've already liked the post in the past!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ludmilla, I looked long and hard at your chocolate Verona picture before I put in my recent order.  It is very beautiful.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I just personally got this yesterday (stayed with my sister for a few months) and I really think the Arianna external attachment works on this style!! I am a structured bag girl and I think the bag could use extra backing, but I didn't order it because of weight consideration. As it is, this bag in dark blue Verona is 2.4 lbs. (Posted more pics in the pictures only thread)
> View attachment 3732795



Great choices you pick here! It's gorgeous! I'm loving my Angelica, too, and dark blue Verona is one if the best leather Marco offer, I think. 

I also like how you pick to attach the messenger strap Adriana style. I got the usual style and while it look polished with no strap on, the inside pull a bit when you carry it on the shoulder with stuff in it for a while.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I absolutely adore that choc. Brown Verona Selene.   I even ordered a swatch of the leather.  The weight of it is the only thing that has kept me from gettng one just like it.  It is one of my favorites in this site! I don't know what it is about it that is so appealing..just the classic look I suppose.
> If I still needed a work bag I would have one.


Aw, thank you. I have to be careful about the weight of my bags, too. It is strange, but I do not feel the weight of that bag (1,2 kg) when I carry her. Marco must do some magic on balancing his bags.  The leather is absolutely stunning - it changes so much in different lights.


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for hunting it for me - you didn't have to do that ☺️ And I can see that I've already liked the post in the past!


I found them within a minute. Glad you like my bag. 


Claudia Herzog said:


> Ludmilla, I looked long and hard at your chocolate Verona picture before I put in my recent order.  It is very beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## dcooney4

msd_bags said:


> I just personally got this yesterday (stayed with my sister for a few months) and I really think the Arianna external attachment works on this style!! I am a structured bag girl and I think the bag could use extra backing, but I didn't order it because of weight consideration. As it is, this bag in dark blue Verona is 2.4 lbs. (Posted more pics in the pictures only thread)
> View attachment 3732795


This is stunning . I love your taste in bags. It would be to heavy for me so I will have to admire it from a far.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Great choices you pick here! It's gorgeous! I'm loving my Angelica, too, and dark blue Verona is one if the best leather Marco offer, I think.
> 
> I also like how you pick to attach the messenger strap Adriana style. I got the usual style and while it look polished with no strap on, the inside pull a bit when you carry it on the shoulder with stuff in it for a while.



Thanks Vink!

I know what you mean by the bag looking a bit pulled inside. When I was modeling my bag in front of the mirror with all my stuff in, I noticed that too. It doesn't bother me though because I normally carry by the crook of the arm and only use the shoulder strap during emergency situations. [emoji4]



dcooney4 said:


> This is stunning . I love your taste in bags. It would be to heavy for me so I will have to admire it from a far.


Thanks for the compliment DC!! I keep staring at this bag. Btw, I think the one I got for my friend in nappa and without the external hardware placement was only 2 lbs. But I really like this extra hardware and leather outside, so I'll bear with the added weight. I think it's the same weight as my AMQ Padlock bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just when  think I know exactly what I will order so one creates a perfect new option.  The Angelica ith Arienna handles is awesome.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Just when  think I know exactly what I will order so one creates a perfect new option.  The Angelica ith Arienna handles is awesome.


Have they said yes to that request for folding handles or are you referring to the side hardware pictures on the Angelica posted earlier? I remember thinking that would be a nice to have folding handles, but someone requested that and Marco said no last year, I think.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oops  I thought the handles were different...and it is just the attachment.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Have they said yes to that request for folding handles or are you referring to the side hardware pictures on the Angelica posted earlier? I remember thinking that would be a nice to have folding handles, but someone requested that and Marco said no last year, I think.



I asked for folding handles for the Angelica but was given a No.


----------



## msd_bags

Another thing I requested from Marco (thru Colette) is O-ring for my midi Minerva. When I tried to change straps before, I discovered that the leather is touched by the opening of the clasp and there is tendency for scraping. 

Here is the bag now with O-rings for easy change of straps:


I got a pair for €10.


----------



## Barefootgirl

I have my heart set on a Selene Midi. I was excited to see that it's offered in the Africa leather, but only 3 shades of Africa, but not iced taupe ? ;( boo hooooo


----------



## TotinScience

Barefootgirl said:


> I have my heart set on a Selene Midi. I was excited to see that it's offered in the Africa leather, but only 3 shades of Africa, but not iced taupe ? ;( boo hooooo


You can just ask Colette if it can be made in that leather (I don't see why not?). There is a lot of behind-the-scenes with ordering from MM as I've been learning .


----------



## VanBod1525

Any bag on the site can be made in any leather, you only have to ask Colette. There are a coupe of styles where they say that it can't be made in vachetta but that is about the only restriction.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Barefootgirl said:


> I have my heart set on a Selene Midi. I was excited to see that it's offered in the Africa leather, but only 3 shades of Africa, but not iced taupe ? ;( boo hooooo



Just go through Colette  like others said, not all leathers are listed.  I think the iced taupe Selene would be lovely.  I have bronze in Selene midi w zips.  It is one of my first bags and it is a "hauler".  Very durable leather.  I've looked at iced taupe but it is similar to bronze.  And there are so many lovely Colors and leathers still on my wish list!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sabrina midi looking particularly stunning in Massaccesi's latest Instagram. Love how the chain looks…I like the extra bling!


----------



## lenie

Just received notice that my sale order has shipped and will arrive on Friday. Unfortunately, I will be away for a week and won't be able to open the box for a week[emoji45]


----------



## VanBod1525

Cobblestone Tuscania Calista is set to arrive tomorrow and I am going to be out. Grr!!


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> Just received notice that my sale order has shipped and will arrive on Friday. Unfortunately, I will be away for a week and won't be able to open the box for a week[emoji45]


That was fast.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Wow  really fast!


----------



## TotinScience

A stupid question to all the Angel owners out there. How pronounced are the side pleats? I am really not a big fan of any kind of vertical creases, but it seems like a great workhorse type of bag!


----------



## carterazo

Carried my beautiful Zhoe today. [emoji7]


----------



## vink

I remember that someone asks my opinion on Angelica a while ago. Now, I have the answer for you. [emoji4] 

I love my Angelica. 

After using her for some time, I can say that I love her more than I thought I would at first. And I, surprisingly, like the middle zipper compartment system more than I thought I would, too! It totally solve my problem of leaving the bag open just so I can have easy access to stuff inside, while keeping my valuable safe. I love it! 
And the size is just right for my day-to-day stuff. It doesn't hold A4 papers though so if you want to use it as a briefcase, the Rue Angelica may be a better size for you. But if you're looking for a bag that will be fine with stuff you use on a daily basis and you tend to carry medium-large volume, this could be a bag for you. It's not big. The size is just right. I start to think Marco's model must be very small or probably a size 0-2. [emoji28] 

My only gripe is that I order it with a usual messenger strap placement and it pulls if I load it too much. I think this problem can be solved if I would just order it with Arianna strap. But then the bag won't look polished when it's used without the messenger strap. (I'm being difficult on this, I know [emoji28]) I tend to use both, though. So that's something I'll have to think about on my next order. I plan to order another Angelica as soon as I can decide on the color and leather and when the need to buy a new bag kick in, but right now, I'm very happy with what I have. 

No photo tonight coz I just realize the lighting in my house is crap and doesn't do Aegean the justice. [emoji28] 

Oh! One more comment though coz MSD brought it up on her order and I kinda agree with her. If you want this to really be a structured bag, you should order it with extra backing, otherwise it may have a bit of slouch. Mine is pebble and it starts to show some slouch. (I do carry quite a lot in my bag.) I Love Mine this way, but I think if you're looking for something that will hold its shape and very structured, an extra backing will be a nice way to ensure that you'll get what you want. [emoji4]


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I got my shipping notice for my Zhoes today.  Even if they make it through customs lickety-split, I live in one of the slowest delivery zones in the contiguous 48.  So my Zhoes are unlikely to get here before I leave for my long summer trip.  I guess that means I have even more to look forward to coming home to!


----------



## ajamy

My sale bag arrived this afternoon:  mini zhoe in cameo athene leather with gold hardware, (absolutely love it!)  and as an extra lovely surprise, a set of the leather swatches.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3740098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sale bag arrived this afternoon:  mini zhoe in cameo athene leather with gold hardware, (absolutely love it!)  and as an extra lovely surprise, a set of the leather swatches.


That is really elegant looking.  The color is awesome!!!  I am so sorry you got the swatches.  You are doomed.


----------



## Sickgrl13

It's raining Zhoe!  Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa sides, stitching, and edge paint. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> It's raining Zhoe!  Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa sides, stitching, and edge paint. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740185


Semi twins! I have her in all violet. Such a lively bring color. [emoji7] 

Congrats and enjoy! [emoji253]


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> It's raining Zhoe!  Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa sides, stitching, and edge paint. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740185


Simply stunning. I have got to get somethng in deep violet merinos!


----------



## Barefootgirl

Any idea when there next might be a sale? I think there's an email list?


----------



## lignecpq

Sickgrl13 said:


> It's raining Zhoe!  Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa sides, stitching, and edge paint. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740185


Beautiful!! Such lovely colors. You certainly have an eye for breathtaking color combos!


----------



## TotinScience

Barefootgirl said:


> Any idea when there next might be a sale? I think there's an email list?


Colette's for the love of Massaccesi blog has an email list sign up. Maybe its just my email, but I feel like facebook page (or the blog itself, of course) have posts faster than the email list. More experienced members can correct me if I am wrong, but sales are typically on weekends.


----------



## anitalilac

Seeing all these Zhoes makes me excited for mine. Although I requested mine delivered in July .


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> That is really elegant looking.  The color is awesome!!!  I am so sorry you got the swatches.  You are doomed.


Doomed indeed!  So many tempting colours and textures ....


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Semi twins! I have her in all violet. Such a lively bring color. [emoji7]
> 
> Congrats and enjoy! [emoji253]





southernbelle43 said:


> Simply stunning. I have got to get somethng in deep violet merinos!





lignecpq said:


> Beautiful!! Such lovely colors. You certainly have an eye for breathtaking color combos!


@carterazo, @southernbelle43, @lignecpq thank you!  Deep violet merinos is just breathtaking and sooo super saturated.


----------



## VanBod1525

Cobblestone Calista is here and I just love it!! Beautiful colour and super light style.


----------



## VanBod1525




----------



## southernbelle43

My sale bag arrived; it is so me. I am not a girly girl and these are my two favorite colors. I love the leather, my first in nappa.  And I like the way he did the slip pocket all the way across the back of the purse.  Happy camper


----------



## Tankgirl

If this isn't gorgeous, I don't know what is.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

All the recent reveals are stunning.  My favorite is the cameo Athene Mini Zhoe.  I am bowled over by its quiet elegance.


----------



## VanBod1525

The Cameo Athene leather is absolutely gorgeous. In some ways similar to the cobblestone, but smoother and with that lovely silky finish.


----------



## VanBod1525

Couple of mod shots and a better daylight shot of the Calista. I find the more I put in it, the better the balance and there is absolutely no shoulder slippage. Magic. I am 5'6".


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Couple of mod shots and a better daylight shot of the Calista. I find the more I put in it, the better the balance and there is absolutely no shoulder slippage. Magic. I am 5'6".



Love how this looks on you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> If this isn't gorgeous, I don't know what is.





piosavsfan said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?


IMO the silver linng would be perfect and it is free.    I love my silver linings.


----------



## Sickgrl13

piosavsfan said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?



A little lining enablement. [emoji56]. Here is my new dark violet merinos Zhoe with marine lining.  Looks more green in this pic than IRL. Matches perfectly to turquoise Nappa.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

piosavsfan said:


> I've been looking through this thread and I think I'm in trouble. The bags are gorgeous! I'm thinking I need a Calista in Dark Violet Merinos. I can't decide if I should just get the silver lining or something fun. What color do you ladies think would contrast well with Dark Violet?



Hello Pio, the newest MM Maven!  I would consider the yellow lining to complement the Dark Violet.  If you haven't already seen the photos of the lining swatches on Colette's blog, they might be helpful in making your decision http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-story-within-our-massaccesihandbags.html. You might also be able to email Colette to see if she can send you any photos of a few of your top lining choices against the Dark Violet leather.  But if the Calista were mine, I would love that secret cheerful surprise of yellow every time I opened my bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

After looking at those lining swatches and the Zhoe above, I'm leaning towards Dark Violet with Marine lining, both my favorite colors! Does MM have any first time buyer promotions? I'm sad I missed the recent sale.


----------



## bonniekir

Piosavfan..I have violet w the dark blue lining when MM was working with another company, and IMO these two colours work splendid together!
Calista is a model that will give you the benefit of a good lining colour for sure!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanB.. Love your Calista in this Cobblestone Tuscania, I know the bag is large, but when I wear it myself, I def don't feel it large, just comfy to carry!


----------



## bonniekir

Southerbelle.. Only one word can describe your new gorgeous design.. it is so cool!! I think it is a lovely as well as a bold combo!! Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

Ajamy.. your zhoe in a fav leather colour of mine.. the Cameo Athene!! Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13, .. Another stunming combo!! The Violet is simply a perfect Rich Violet!! Great idea w the turquoise touch!! Sure makes a statement !!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Southerbelle.. Only one word can describe your new gorgeous design.. it is so cool!! I think it is a lovely as well as a bold combo!! Congrats!!


You are sweet, thank you.  I know this is not everyone's cup of tea, but it makes my heart sing!! Plus the nappa leather feels like silk.


----------



## vink

Taking out my Theia Midi in Taupe Africa for the first time ever! 

She makes a very nice companion. [emoji4]


----------



## Barefootgirl

What a beautiful bag! It looks more pearly than taupe in the photo?

I am always concerned about lighter colored bags showing soiling earlier than darker bags, but I bet with the Africa leather, it would resist that a bit I think?

I am curious if there is a snap under the flap to keep it secure?  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## bonniekir

Vink.. Theia in Ice Taupe looks very summerly! I have this leather in a Divina and use it lots rigjt now!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Taking out my Theia Midi in Taupe Africa for the first time ever!
> 
> She makes a very nice companion. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3743544


That is really lovely!!


----------



## piosavsfan

For those of you in the US, Colette told me that as long as the merchandise shipped in each box is less than $799 USD, there will be no customs fees through DHL. Has that been your experience?


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> For those of you in the US, Colette told me that as long as the merchandise shipped in each box is less than $799 USD, there will be no customs fees through DHL. Has that been your experience?


Yes Pres. ***** changed the law a few years back to allow merchandise under $800 to be tax free.  I have never had any charges on five purses.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes Pres. ***** changed the law a few years back to allow merchandise under $800 to be tax free.  I have never had any charges on five purses.



You guys are so lucky!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Vink.. Theia in Ice Taupe looks very summerly! I have this leather in a Divina and use it lots rigjt now!!



I got the inspiration from you! I'm not big on Africa,  but I really want to have one. Your Divina gave me the idea!


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> What a beautiful bag! It looks more pearly than taupe in the photo?
> 
> I am always concerned about lighter colored bags showing soiling earlier than darker bags, but I bet with the Africa leather, it would resist that a bit I think?
> 
> I am curious if there is a snap under the flap to keep it secure?  Enjoy your beautiful bag!



The color is quite true in the photo. It's actually quite pearly when it's outdoor. It's my first time using it so it's hard for me to tell. Maybe someone else can share the experience? 

That stitch is unfortunately for decoration. It's just a stitch. It actually out me off when I got my bag, but after I wear it, it's fine. It's like a decoration. It's just there. [emoji28]


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes Pres. ***** changed the law a few years back to allow merchandise under $800 to be tax free.  I have never had any charges on five purses.


Awesome!! 
How have everyone's bags held up in terms of wear and tear?


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Awesome!!
> How have everyone's bags held up in terms of wear and tear?


I would be interested in this too. I have only had mine for months and rotate them so often they are still like new.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I would be interested in this too. I have only had mine for months and rotate them so often they are still like new.


Me three! I got a bag very recently and am interested in getting more, but being a little hesitant as to not invest heavily in one brand and have the bags start to show wear too soon (happened to me before, so don't want to go there again


----------



## Odebdo

In response to wear...all of mine still look wonderful. I admit I am not hard on bags and have WAY too many bags so they are rotated. But some have been used extensively and besides just becoming softer and more smooshy, they still look great! 

Some leathers are going to be more hardy when it comes to wear...like the pebbled leathers wear like iron. But my merinos is also wearing wonderfully and my africas.


----------



## Odebdo

I got a box from Italy!!

Black Aquila matte Theia, dark gunmetal hardware, blue lining, added exterior zip pocket.












I am a super happy camper...and so are my kids who are playing with all the stuffing paper!


----------



## lenie

I have many of Marco's bags since he opened his store- different styles, different leathers and they have all held up well. They still look brand new! I do take good care of my bags and store them stuffed in their dust bags.  The vachetta leathers have softened just a bit with use, but this just makes them more beautiful.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> I got a box from Italy!!
> 
> Black Aquila matte Theia, dark gunmetal hardware, blue lining, added exterior zip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3745033
> 
> View attachment 3745034
> 
> View attachment 3745035
> 
> View attachment 3745036
> 
> View attachment 3745037
> 
> 
> I am a super happy camper...and so are my kids who are playing with all the stuffing paper!



That's a sexy bag. [emoji4] I like that the exterior zipper isn't from side to side. It look just right for the bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Odebdo said:


> I got a box from Italy!!
> 
> Black Aquila matte Theia, dark gunmetal hardware, blue lining, added exterior zip pocket.



I love the customized linings, and I especially appreciate when people post photos of the linings.  This is the first light blue one I can remember.  The light blue looks incredible against the black Aquila.


----------



## clu0984

Breaking out my calista messenger


----------



## Ludmilla

clu0984 said:


> Breaking out my calista messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745499


The leather is stunning!


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Breaking out my calista messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745499



Beautiful! Which color is this?


----------



## momasaurus

Odebdo said:


> I got a box from Italy!!
> 
> Black Aquila matte Theia, dark gunmetal hardware, blue lining, added exterior zip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 3745033
> 
> View attachment 3745034
> 
> View attachment 3745035
> 
> View attachment 3745036
> 
> View attachment 3745037
> 
> 
> I am a super happy camper...and so are my kids who are playing with all the stuffing paper!


Very nice details! And the lining really makes it.


----------



## clu0984

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful! Which color is this?



Terracotta


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have a Calista in Africa leather? I'm wondering if that leather would work well with the slouchiness of the bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

clu0984 said:


> Breaking out my calista messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745499


It looks so yummy!!


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have a Calista in Africa leather? I'm wondering if that leather would work well with the slouchiness of the bag.



I just received the Calista in the Wine Africa leather. It came just as I was leaving for a trip. I had enough time for a quick look. It looks beautiful! I'll take pictures this weekend.


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Terracotta


Thanks!


lenie said:


> I just received the Calista in the Wine Africa leather. It came just as I was leaving for a trip. I had enough time for a quick look. It looks beautiful! I'll take pictures this weekend.


Can't wait to see!


----------



## clu0984

lenie said:


> I just received the Calista in the Wine Africa leather. It came just as I was leaving for a trip. I had enough time for a quick look. It looks beautiful! I'll take pictures this weekend.



Really like the wine Africa.  Very chameleon like in color


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


Now that's a proper date bag!! Dark gunmetal chain is gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> Now that's a proper date bag!! Dark gunmetal chain is gorgeous!


Yep, just the look I was going for!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


This is gorgeous!  (Snd sexy!)


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


I love this bag especially with the gunmetal hardware just stunning.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware



That bag is cooler than I can ever hope to be.  Brava Devyn, and bravo Marco!


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


This is gorgeous!


----------



## musicmom

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


This is amazing! The black napa makes this edgy design somehow even edgier and yet more classy all at once, but it's the dark gunmetal hardware that really transforms this.  Such fantastic choices!  Bravo!


----------



## lignecpq

My bag from the sale came in! Arianna in Forest Green Merinos with shortened handles (4.5" drop), back slip pocket, and 1.5"-wide all-leather messenger strap with 11-inch drop.  She's even more perfect than I envisioned!!


----------



## southernbelle43

lignecpq said:


> My bag from the sale came in! Arianna in Forest Green Merinos with shortened handles (4.5" drop), back slip pocket, and 1.5"-wide all-leather messenger strap with 11-inch drop.  She's even more perfect than I envisioned!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749382
> View attachment 3749384


That is a great looking bag.  I have eyed that Forest green color every time I have ordered something.  I think it is really elegant.  I will own something in that color before it is all over.  Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


Seeing this bag made me *run* to the Massaccesi FB page to look this up! I'd love to see a modeling shot!

 I love this! I need this!  LOL!  When does Massaccesi usually run sales?


----------



## msd_bags

Sparkletastic said:


> Seeing this bag made me *run* to the Massaccesi FB page to look this up! I'd love to see a modeling shot!
> 
> I love this! I need this!  LOL!  When does Massaccesi usually run sales?



They usually have Black Friday sales and some surprise sales every now and then. Nice to see you here Sparkle!


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> They usually have Black Friday sales and some surprise sales every now and then. Nice to see you here Sparkle!


Thanks for the info!  I'll have to keep my eye out for this evening. And, I'm excited to see "my" Massaccesi bag.


----------



## mleleigh

lignecpq said:


> My bag from the sale came in! Arianna in Forest Green Merinos with shortened handles (4.5" drop), back slip pocket, and 1.5"-wide all-leather messenger strap with 11-inch drop.  She's even more perfect than I envisioned!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749382
> View attachment 3749384



Great idea on these strap modifications! This exact setup would be perfect for my use - I mostly carry in the crook of my elbow but like a wide shoulder strap available when needed. I'm going to have to keep this setup in mind - thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).

I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.


----------



## piosavsfan

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).
> 
> I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.
> View attachment 3750655
> 
> View attachment 3750656
> 
> View attachment 3750657


I love your Calista! The Africa leather looks gorgeous! [emoji171] I really want either a Calista or Soulmate in the blue Africa.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).
> 
> I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.
> View attachment 3750655
> 
> View attachment 3750656
> 
> View attachment 3750657


Lenie both of these bags are gorgeous. I love both of them. The more I see the Juliette the more I like the style. Enjoy both your lovely new bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Sparkletastic  Here you go!


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> I love your Calista! The Africa leather looks gorgeous! [emoji171] I really want either a Calista or Soulmate in the blue Africa.



I have the Soulmate in Blue Africa and it is my favorite Soulmate!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).
> 
> I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.
> View attachment 3750655
> 
> View attachment 3750656
> 
> View attachment 3750657


OK, the red bag has got to be mine.  I love red and that is so delightfully bright and cheerful.  I took a picture of it to drool over for a while.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).
> 
> I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.
> View attachment 3750655
> 
> View attachment 3750656
> 
> View attachment 3750657



Yay! You must really like the Juliet since I think this is your second one. Any more feedback or photo on this model?


----------



## southernbelle43

How about you Juliet folks showing us more photos, what do you carry in it, mod shots.


----------



## lenie

The Juliette is a great classic satchel; similar in size to a LV Speedy 25/30. It holds quite a bit and the shape softens/slouches a little when you have your things in it so it doesn't look as boxy as it is when stuffed. It is an elegant, timeless bag.


----------



## TotinScience

Question to the MM long-term users. I keep seeing references to bespoke group order! What is that and how does one become a part of it? Is it a group ordered based on the availability of a certain leather?


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> Question to the MM long-term users. I keep seeing references to bespoke group order! What is that and how does one become a part of it? Is it a group ordered based on the availability of a certain leather?



Group bespoke orders can be allowed if there are 8 or more orders of the same style, often in the same leather/color. If there is an interest in a group order, we ask Colette to check with Marco for us. If he approves, it is usually 15%(I think) off the regular price. There are also some limitations in the possible modifications allowed with a group bespoke.


----------



## ajamy

lignecpq said:


> My bag from the sale came in! Arianna in Forest Green Merinos with shortened handles (4.5" drop), back slip pocket, and 1.5"-wide all-leather messenger strap with 11-inch drop.  She's even more perfect than I envisioned!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3749382
> View attachment 3749384


Love the forest green and gunmetal combo, did you ask Marco for the little studs on the slip pocket?  Such a nice little detail.


----------



## musicmom

I'm loving all these reveals!  But I am also getting impatient for my own Sale Bag!  Anyone else order a bag in the June sale that hasn't arrived yet?  Colette says to expect up to 20 business days on any order, so I guess I still have another week to go.    It definitely feels like my order was one of the last ones in, so next time I will just have to be ready to get my order in as soon as possible.  Assuming there IS a next time, of course!  In the meantime, fly to me, dear Hera - your new home awaits!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

They really know what they are doing sending out that envelope with all the swatches with our orders. I had decided I really didn't need a River blue vachetta bag, but after seeing the swatch, I want a bag in that River blue so badly.


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> They really know what they are doing sending out that envelope with all the swatches with our orders. I had decided I really didn't need a River blue vachetta bag, but after seeing the swatch, I want a bag in that River blue so badly.


They really do!! I'm now obsessed with tangerine nappa, deep violet merinos, and lead Africa! So many bags, so little cash


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> How about you Juliet folks showing us more photos, what do you carry in it, mod shots.



Agreed, I would love to see Juliet mod shots.  In the photos it's hard to tell the proportions and it looks like it might be more of a weekender-duffle sized bag, yet I don't think that's true.  And it would be great to see how it hangs with contents inside.  I suspect if I could see it in action, it might become one of my favorite MM styles.


----------



## mkpurselover

So, I've been looking at fall (I know, wrong!) trends already, and Red will be big this year .   I have my swatches and I'm debating!  Amaranto pebbled, cherry red nappa and ruby red merinos are all very similar in tone - true red to a slightly blue red (my preference).  I see @lenie just received a lovely cherry red Juliette.  Anyone else thinking of a red bag?


----------



## mkpurselover

Oops, duplicate,  sorry


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> So, I've been looking at fall (I know, wrong!) trends already, and Red will be big this year .   I have my swatches and I'm debating!  Amaranto pebbled, cherry red nappa and ruby red merinos are all very similar in tone - true red to a slightly blue red (my preference).  I see @lenie just received a lovely cherry red Juliette.  Anyone else thinking of a red bag?



I actually have/had all three red colors you mentioned. The cherry red Nappa is a true red-no orange undertones. The amaranto pebbled is a shade or two deeper with a little bit of burgundy undertones. The ruby red Merinos is the most subdued red-a muted red.
They are all very pretty and the they all would look great in many of the styles. I have the amaranto in the regular Minerva, the cherry red Nappa in the Juliette and Sabrina, and I had the ruby red Merinos in the soulmate(sold it).


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I actually have/had all three red colors you mentioned. The cherry red Nappa is a true red-no orange undertones. The amaranto pebbled is a shade or two deeper with a little bit of burgundy undertones. The ruby red Merinos is the most subdued red-a muted red.
> They are all very pretty and the they all would look great in many of the styles. I have the amaranto in the regular Minerva, the cherry red Nappa in the Juliette and Sabrina, and I had the ruby red Merinos in the soulmate(sold it).


Thanks lenie!  You've sold me on the Amaranto, a shade or two deeper with a bit of burgundy undertone is just my thing. That will go very well with dark gunmetal hardware for fall!! Ah, now to decide on a style [emoji33]


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> Group bespoke orders can be allowed if there are 8 or more orders of the same style, often in the same leather/color. If there is an interest in a group order, we ask Colette to check with Marco for us. If he approves, it is usually 15%(I think) off the regular price. There are also some limitations in the possible modifications allowed with a group bespoke.


Thank you, super helpful! 
If anyone is interested in a group bespoke for the deep violet merinos, Im all ears .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Thank you, super helpful!
> If anyone is interested in a group bespoke for the deep violet merinos, Im all ears .


Count me in!!!!!


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> Thank you, super helpful!
> If anyone is interested in a group bespoke for the deep violet merinos, Im all ears .



Need to also choose a style. They have allowed both regular and Midi sizes for the group bespoke, but has to be same style.


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> Need to also choose a style. They have allowed both regular and Midi sizes for the group bespoke, but has to be same style.


Im game for a Penny messenger or Soulmate midi - I recall someone had a deep violet Soulmate Midi some pages back and it looked STUPID gorgeous.


----------



## musicmom

mkpurselover said:


> So, I've been looking at fall (I know, wrong!) trends already, and Red will be big this year .   I have my swatches and I'm debating!  Amaranto pebbled, cherry red nappa and ruby red merinos are all very similar in tone - true red to a slightly blue red (my preference).  I see @lenie just received a lovely cherry red Juliette.  Anyone else thinking of a red bag?


I'm definitely going to go for a red bag next!  Ruby Red Merinos!!! Not sure which style yet.  Partly it depends on what I feel about my most recent order, a yet to be received Hera. If i love the style, maybe another, his time in red. Or a Penny Messenger. Or something new....


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Im game for a Penny messenger or Soulmate midi - I recall someone had a deep violet Soulmate Midi some pages back and it looked STUPID gorgeous.


Penny messenger would be great!  If you can get the other numbers needed I will be on board with a messenger.  Just cannot do a soulmate, it does not work for me.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! @southernbelle43  and I are game for a deep violet merinos Penny Messenger! Is anyone else interested for a bespoke group?


----------



## ksuromax

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my sale bags- Calista in Wine Africa leather and the Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa( it looks a little more orangish red in the picture but it is true saturated red in real life).
> 
> I just put my things in the Wine Africa Calista today. The Africa leathers are thicker than the pebbled leather, but it still slouches and will soften with time and use. I love the Wine color because it changes with what I'm wearing and the lighting-sometimes it's a burgundy, others a brownish red, and at other times it is a deeper wine. I really like the versatility of this color and the simple elegance of the Calista.
> View attachment 3750655
> 
> View attachment 3750656


OMG!!! This Calista is stellar!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Sparkletastic  Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 3751243
> View attachment 3751244





mkpurselover said:


> So, I've been looking at fall (I know, wrong!) trends already, and Red will be big this year .   I have my swatches and I'm debating!  Amaranto pebbled, cherry red nappa and ruby red merinos are all very similar in tone - true red to a slightly blue red (my preference).  I see @lenie just received a lovely cherry red Juliette.  Anyone else thinking of a red bag?


I have an Amaranto midi Selene and it is a great color red. I love a red bag it is such a versatile color and so easy to wear.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I have an Amaranto midi Selene and it is a great color red. I love a red bag it is such a versatile color and so easy to wear.


Oh, thanks for the info, I looked up your pic in our reference thread - very pretty.  I do love the Selene, and it's definitely a possibility [emoji4]


----------



## mleleigh

This is a random thought but I was just thinking that it would be nice if Massaccesi had a YouTube channel and made a video "tour" for each bag... like how Zappos does. Wouldn't that be useful?


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> This is a random thought but I was just thinking that it would be nice if Massaccesi had a YouTube channel and made a video "tour" for each bag... like how Zappos does. Wouldn't that be useful?



Yes. But actually, the amount of photo that Colette did for some of the bags like Aura with the comparison and references to other styles, modeling shots, and what fits are very useful enough. She just has to do it with Every Style, with the same level of information. It frustrated me that won't happen.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Yes. But actually, the amount of photo that Colette did for some of the bags like Aura with the comparison and references to other styles, modeling shots, and what fits are very useful enough. She just has to do it with Every Style, with the same level of information. It frustrated me that won't happen.


Colette does a great job, she just doesn't get every style when it's released (e.g. Juliet). It could be a useful sales tool. 

I have a feeling that bags that Colette does not feature on the blog probably don't sell as well. I know that I am hesitant to dish out $$ for something that I haven't really "seen."


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> This is a random thought but I was just thinking that it would be nice if Massaccesi had a YouTube channel and made a video "tour" for each bag... like how Zappos does. Wouldn't that be useful?


that would be do nice


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Colette does a great job, she just doesn't get every style when it's released (e.g. Juliet). It could be a useful sales tool.
> 
> I have a feeling that bags that Colette does not feature on the blog probably don't sell as well. I know that I am hesitant to dish out $$ for something that I haven't really "seen."



I agree with you. Her job is Great! That's why I believe it'd help tremendously if she could do a review on every style of the bags, but she said she could only do on the models she orders for herself or own. She doesn't order every models. Some such as Juliet or Hera isn't what she said she likes. That's why we'd never get to see a review from her. [emoji20] It drives me crazy coz as a fan blog, yeah... you may not have to own every style, right? Just the bag you love enough to order. But as a marketing tool, shouldn't every models be up there for the world to see and the customers to learn about the bag? 

I'm interested in Juliet, but I'm not going to order without enough information. I'm based in Asia and the exchange rate sucks, not to mention 30% duty for every bags. If I'm not sure I'd love the bag, I won't order.


----------



## piosavsfan

vink said:


> I agree with you. Her job is Great! That's why I believe it'd help tremendously if she could do a review on every style of the bags, but she said she could only do on the models she orders for herself or own. She doesn't order every models. Some such as Juliet or Hera isn't what she said she likes. That's why we'd never get to see a review from her. [emoji20] It drives me crazy coz as a fan blog, yeah... you may not have to own every style, right? Just the bag you love enough to order. But as a marketing tool, shouldn't every models be up there for the world to see and the customers to learn about the bag?
> 
> I'm interested in Juliet, but I'm not going to order without enough information. I'm based in Asia and the exchange rate sucks, not to mention 30% duty for every bags. If I'm not sure I'd love the bag, I won't order.


Agreed. Since the blog is directly affiliated with the website, shouldn't MM give her a sample of every new bag for review even if she doesn't want to own one for herself? She doesn't have to keep the samples, just review them.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> Agreed. Since the blog is directly affiliated with the website, shouldn't MM give her a sample of every new bag for review even if she doesn't want to own one for herself? She doesn't have to keep the samples, just review them.






vink said:


> I agree with you. Her job is Great! That's why I believe it'd help tremendously if she could do a review on every style of the bags, but she said she could only do on the models she orders for herself or own. She doesn't order every models. Some such as Juliet or Hera isn't what she said she likes. That's why we'd never get to see a review from her. [emoji20] It drives me crazy coz as a fan blog, yeah... you may not have to own every style, right? Just the bag you love enough to order. But as a marketing tool, shouldn't every models be up there for the world to see and the customers to learn about the bag?
> 
> I'm interested in Juliet, but I'm not going to order without enough information. I'm based in Asia and the exchange rate sucks, not to mention 30% duty for every bags. If I'm not sure I'd love the bag, I won't order.



Agree with both of you.  The bags that are used for the photo shoots are already going to be sold as samples. It would be nice if they could also be used for reviews.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> This is a random thought but I was just thinking that it would be nice if Massaccesi had a YouTube channel and made a video "tour" for each bag... like how Zappos does. Wouldn't that be useful?


Brahmin does this, and it is so helpful.


----------



## musicmom

I just got my DHL delivery alert!!!  Yay!!!  I should have 2 Heras by tomorrow evening!  Pics to follow!


----------



## Odebdo

Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.

I see some pretty bags showing up! 

Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!


Sorry for your loss!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!



Wishing peace and comfort to you and your family, Odebdo.


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!


I'm so sorry for your loss. Heal well!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Thank you, super helpful!
> If anyone is interested in a group bespoke for the deep violet merinos, Im all ears .


This threatens to lure me out of my semi-ban! That deep violet merinos is yummy.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So sorry for your loss Odebdo.


----------



## TotinScience

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> This threatens to lure me out of my semi-ban! That deep violet merinos is yummy.


Please please join us! We need to make this purple rain happen


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Please please join us! We need to make this purple rain happen


I'm super interested!! 
My go-to is the penny messenger - am curious if that's where people are headed?


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> I'm super interested!!
> My go-to is the penny messenger - am curious if that's where people are headed?


I believe @Coastal jewel spoke highly of Penny's capacity to fit most of the things you need! With an option of a shortened strap I'd wear that little bag all day every day


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!



Sorry for your loss. I hope every will be ok soon.


----------



## vink

piosavsfan said:


> Agreed. Since the blog is directly affiliated with the website, shouldn't MM give her a sample of every new bag for review even if she doesn't want to own one for herself? She doesn't have to keep the samples, just review them.





Devyn Danielle said:


> Agree with both of you.  The bags that are used for the photo shoots are already going to be sold as samples. It would be nice if they could also be used for reviews.



I used to ask her this question, but she said she wants to support the brand and pay for those bags out of her own pocket. So, if she doesn't like the bag, we won't get to see the review or any info up on her blog. I respect her integrity on this, but seriously, as a marketing tool, it's ridiculous. 

I like your idea on them sending her sample bags for review. I wonder sometimes how they work coz I don't see the reason on withholding information on your merchandises unless you want your potential customers to check them out in person, which is impossible in this case. I'm just sad and frustrated on how to get hold of info I want to know about bags I'm contemplating on or even just interested. With a fantastic reviewer as she is, and we won't get her to use that skill to provide details equally on all the bags, it's just makes me mad and sad and it makes it harder to decide whether or not if the bag will be the right one for me. Those info are actually just a little push, I think, some of us need to place new orders. But I don't think they see how important it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> This threatens to lure me out of my semi-ban! That deep violet merinos is yummy.


Come on, join us. you know you want to!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Sorry for your loss. I hope every will be ok soon.


May God comfort you and your family.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> I used to ask her this question, but she said she wants to support the brand and pay for those bags out of her own pocket. So, if she doesn't like the bag, we won't get to see the review or any info up on her blog. I respect her integrity on this, but seriously, as a marketing tool, it's ridiculous.
> 
> I like your idea on them sending her sample bags for review. I wonder sometimes how they work coz I don't see the reason on withholding information on your merchandises unless you want your potential customers to check them out in person, which is impossible in this case. I'm just sad and frustrated on how to get hold of info I want to know about bags I'm contemplating on or even just interested. With a fantastic reviewer as she is, and we won't get her to use that skill to provide details equally on all the bags, it's just makes me mad and sad and it makes it harder to decide whether or not if the bag will be the right one for me. Those info are actually just a little push, I think, some of us need to place new orders. But I don't think they see how important it is.


That is a totally valid concern, especially for someone, like yourself, who has to pay a lot of overhead in addition to the actual cost of purses! If there is a concern about shipping costs for sending bags for review to Colette (as she is US based I believe), even if someone did the review in Italian, it would still be better than flying blind with some of the styles. Google translate will get us the idea  .


----------



## mleleigh

New vachettas and card holder on the blog!
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/07/excitingvacchetta-news-our-mm-card.html?m=1


----------



## TotinScience

I was just thinking the other day how I wish Marco's durable leathers could be put to use with a wallet! Oxbloood vachetta is a beauty too..


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I was just thinking the other day how I wish Marco's durable leathers could be put to use with a wallet! Oxbloood vachetta is a beauty too..


Yes! I'm loving the oxblood and the dark green too. Such nice colors for fall.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oh my! Love the new Vachettas! Thanks for the heads up @mleleigh


----------



## thedseer

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mleleigh said:


> New vachettas and card holder on the blog!
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/07/excitingvacchetta-news-our-mm-card.html?m=1



OXBLOOD VACHETTA!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Super excited for this promotion and new card holder! Love he new vachettas as well! Not sure if I will splurge with one of those, or get another Calista in a merinos or pebbled leather....ahh! The choice and options are floating in my head for sweet Massaccesi dreams.


----------



## mkpurselover

@ gack, @ cowumbut !!  Green Vachetta on the blog!!! Last fall you ladies were very excited at that possibility, now its here!  
That oxblood is gorgeous!


----------



## momasaurus

vink said:


> I used to ask her this question, but she said she wants to support the brand and pay for those bags out of her own pocket. So, if she doesn't like the bag, we won't get to see the review or any info up on her blog. I respect her integrity on this, but seriously, as a marketing tool, it's ridiculous.
> 
> I like your idea on them sending her sample bags for review. I wonder sometimes how they work coz I don't see the reason on withholding information on your merchandises unless you want your potential customers to check them out in person, which is impossible in this case. I'm just sad and frustrated on how to get hold of info I want to know about bags I'm contemplating on or even just interested. With a fantastic reviewer as she is, and we won't get her to use that skill to provide details equally on all the bags, it's just makes me mad and sad and it makes it harder to decide whether or not if the bag will be the right one for me. Those info are actually just a little push, I think, some of us need to place new orders. But I don't think they see how important it is.



What it means is that we buy the bags she likes (because we know more about them) which, as you say, is not great marketing!


----------



## momasaurus

TotinScience said:


> That is a totally valid concern, especially for someone, like yourself, who has to pay a lot of overhead in addition to the actual cost of purses! If there is a concern about shipping costs for sending bags for review to Colette (as she is US based I believe), even if someone did the review in Italian, it would still be better than flying blind with some of the styles. Google translate will get us the idea  .



There are folks here who can translate Italian! [emoji8]


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> What it means is that we buy the bags she likes (because we know more about them) which, as you say, is not great marketing!



The other way is that we have to share more information and our thoughts on the bags we buy here. But since we all mainly buy bags based on information we can get from her blog, yes, that's likely what will happen. Unless members who buy something else outside her blog will chim in more info and thoughts on their purchases.


----------



## LuvAllBags

mkpurselover said:


> @ gack, @ cowumbut !!  Green Vachetta on the blog!!! Last fall you ladies were very excited at that possibility, now its here!
> That oxblood is gorgeous!



I was definitely interested in green vachetta! I also like all of the other new colors!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Super excited for this promotion and new card holder! Love he new vachettas as well! Not sure if I will splurge with one of those, or get another Calista in a merinos or pebbled leather....ahh! The choice and options are floating in my head for sweet Massaccesi dreams.



Is it possible to get Calista in vachetta? You all seem to love it so wondering if I should try...


----------



## LuvAllBags

Odebdo said:


> Hi guys...sorry I have been a bit MIA...my FIL passed away June 18th and things have been hectic with the memorial service and helping my MIL etc.
> 
> I see some pretty bags showing up!
> 
> Will hopefully be back to chatter soon! Just wanted to pop in!



My sympathies to your family. Such a tough time.


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it possible to get Calista in vachetta? You all seem to love it so wondering if I should try...



You could ask. But IMHO, Calista is quite a hugger and I'm not an experienced Vacchetta owner, I don't know if it'll be bendy enough for this style.


----------



## VanBod1525

LuvAllBags said:


> Is it possible to get Calista in vachetta? You all seem to love it so wondering if I should try...


No, it isn't available in vachetta. I checked back on the blog and it is a note there. I think it is because that leather is a bit stiff for this style as another poster indicated.


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> Super excited for this promotion and new card holder! Love he new vachettas as well! Not sure if I will splurge with one of those, or get another Calista in a merinos or pebbled leather....ahh! The choice and options are floating in my head for sweet Massaccesi dreams.


I keep going back and forth on whether to get a dark teal pebbled Calista or the dark brown tuscania. And I want another Theia but if I do the Calista in the tuscania, will the pebbled make the Theia heavy. Decisions.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I keep going back and forth on whether to get a dark teal pebbled Calista or the dark brown tuscania. And I want another Theia but if I do the Calista in the tuscania, will the pebbled make the Theia heavy. Decisions.



Ha! I am down to dark drown tuscania Juliet or Calista!


----------



## pdxhb

Wouldn't you know that I seem to always double down on budget the day *before* a promo?!

I keep eyeing Juliet and wondering about how that style would wear in a softer leather like merinos or tuscania. But oh!! The vachetta in green! Sigh



Odebdo said:


> Ha! I am down to dark drown tuscania Juliet or Calista!


Both sound lovely! Can't wait to hear your selection.


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> Wouldn't you know that I seem to always double down on budget the day *before* a promo?!
> 
> I keep eyeing Juliet and wondering about how that style would wear in a softer leather like merinos or tuscania. But oh!! The vachetta in green! Sigh
> 
> 
> Both sound lovely! Can't wait to hear your selection.



I think a softer leather would give the Juliette a softer shape and slouch. I have the Juliette in the river blue vachetta and it slouches a little with my things in it. It slouches just under the handle when carried and it has a less boxy shape. I think it would be great in a softer leather.


----------



## anitalilac

I want the Oxblood Vachettta! It is calling my name! Not sure what bag though.
Can you dear ladies give suggestions please?

Juliette
Zhoe Legend
Midi Selene Zipped
Arianna
Angelica ( the the short  straps might bother me if I carry with the longer straps over my shoulder, like when I borrowed my sister's Antigona )

Or maybe wait for more new bags to be release to see if it is the One!


----------



## bonniekir

A bit late , but here is my Sabrina in Orange Tuscania! The colour is stunning , especially in the sun. This is a model I will wear when I carry very little with me, but I simply wanted Sabrina , because it is unusual and shows off the craftmanship of MM so extremely well!!

VanB and Odebbie, I can only agree with your choise of the Dark Brown Tuscania! It is a beautiful brown!!


----------



## anitalilac

Th


bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3758086
> View attachment 3758087
> 
> 
> A bit late , but here is my Sabrina in Orange Tuscania! The colour is stunning , especially in the sun. This is a model I will wear when I carry very little with me, but I simply wanted Sabrina , because it is unusual and shows off the craftmanship of MM so extremely well!!
> 
> VanB and Odebbie, I can only agree with your choise of the Dark Brown Tuscania! It is a beautiful brown!!


The Orange in this leather is stunning!


----------



## bonniekir

Got the Minerva midi in Dark blue Verona from another tpf'er . Luckily it turned out the blue is more of a purple blue and this colour is perfect!! 
One pic is a bit blurred but is most true in colour.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3758086
> View attachment 3758087
> 
> 
> A bit late , but here is my Sabrina in Orange Tuscania! The colour is stunning , especially in the sun. This is a model I will wear when I carry very little with me, but I simply wanted Sabrina , because it is unusual and shows off the craftmanship of MM so extremely well!!
> 
> VanB and Odebbie, I can only agree with your choise of the Dark Brown Tuscania! It is a beautiful brown!!


This is so stunning - just a lovely color and style selection.
The Sabrina really is worth adding to ones collection for how unique and perfectly designed she is.
I hope you enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Odebdo

Juliet in dark brown tuscania will be mine! 

The style has tempted me, and I think this leather will suit it well! The new card holder freebie swayed me! Getting that in orange pebbled!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Odebdo said:


> Juliet in dark brown tuscania will be mine!
> 
> The style has tempted me, and I think this leather will suit it well! The new card holder freebie swayed me! Getting that in orange pebbled!



I was secretly hoping you'd choose Juliet.  For my last order, I asked for a key fob in dark brown Tuscania just so I could have a little bit of that leather in that color always with me.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

anitalilac said:


> I want the Oxblood Vachettta! It is calling my name! Not sure what bag though.
> Can you dear ladies give suggestions please?
> 
> Juliette
> Zhoe Legend
> Midi Selene Zipped
> Arianna
> Angelica ( the the short  straps might bother me if I carry with the longer straps over my shoulder, like when I borrowed my sister's Antigona )
> 
> Or maybe wait for more new bags to be release to see if it is the One!



My vote would be for Juliette or Arianna for your oxblood vachetta.  I wonder if Arianna might be too heavy in vachetta, though?


----------



## pdxhb

Claudia Herzog said:


> My vote would be for Juliette or Arianna for your oxblood vachetta.  I wonder if Arianna might be too heavy in vachetta, though?


I second these ideas!

Currently I'm using the Arianna in river blue vachetta for a work bag - the shape holds up well and I don't find it too heavy. It is worth noting that the rolled handles can feel a bit hard in that leather. I enjoy the durability but it may be less kind to your shoulder than is preferred.


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> Juliet in dark brown tuscania will be mine!
> 
> The style has tempted me, and I think this leather will suit it well! The new card holder freebie swayed me! Getting that in orange pebbled!



Great choice! I've been impatiently waiting for real world mod shots of Juliet... if it's not too much of a bother I'm curious to see how the size translates. Bags always appear larger on the MM models, so that's a tricky reference.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3758086
> View attachment 3758087
> 
> 
> A bit late , but here is my Sabrina in Orange Tuscania! The colour is stunning , especially in the sun. This is a model I will wear when I carry very little with me, but I simply wanted Sabrina , because it is unusual and shows off the craftmanship of MM so extremely well!!
> 
> VanB and Odebbie, I can only agree with your choise of the Dark Brown Tuscania! It is a beautiful brown!!


Oh my, that just takes my breath away.  Stunning.


----------



## lenie

I'm getting an Aphrodite in the dark green vachetta. Wanted to get something in the oxblood as well but the current exchange rate makes two bags a little too high right now. I hope Marco will continue to carry these new vachetta colors for awhile.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I'm getting an Aphrodite in the dark green vachetta. Wanted to get something in the oxblood as well but the current exchange rate makes two bags a little too high right now. I hope Marco will continue to carry these new vachetta colors for awhile.


I am jealous, jealous, jealous!  I love Aphrodite and really want a green bag.  That will be lovely!


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> My vote would be for Juliette or Arianna for your oxblood vachetta.  I wonder if Arianna might be too heavy in vachetta, though?


It probably will be heavy in Vachetta. A few ladies did mention that they will do Vachetta in small bags..Just wondering how small would Juliette be...



pdxhb said:


> I second these ideas!
> 
> Currently I'm using the Arianna in river blue vachetta for a work bag - the shape holds up well and I don't find it too heavy. It is worth noting that the rolled handles can feel a bit hard in that leather. I enjoy the durability but it may be less kind to your shoulder than is preferred.


Yeap, that is why I am quite hesitant but the shape is so unique!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3758144
> View attachment 3758145
> 
> 
> Got the Minerva midi in Dark blue Verona from another tpf'er . Luckily it turned out the blue is more of a purple blue and this colour is perfect!!
> One pic is a bit blurred but is most true in colour.



I'm glad you got that bag. Dark blue Verona is one of the best blue out there, I think.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Juliet in dark brown tuscania will be mine!
> 
> The style has tempted me, and I think this leather will suit it well! The new card holder freebie swayed me! Getting that in orange pebbled!



Please tell us your thought on Juliet when you get her. Any comparison shot or group shot alongside Selene Midi would be greatly appreciate. [emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Please tell us your thought on Juliet when you get her. Any comparison shot or group shot alongside Selene Midi would be greatly appreciate. [emoji4]


How are you enjoying your selen midi?


----------



## piosavsfan

After seeing the beautiful Sabrina reveals here, I'm dreaming of a Sabrina in Nappa that is turquoise on one side and violet on the other. [emoji171][emoji170] Need to wait for a sale though!


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> After seeing the beautiful Sabrina reveals here, I'm dreaming of a Sabrina in Nappa that is turquoise on one side and violet on the other. [emoji171][emoji170] Need to wait for a sale though!


Ooooh! That would be sooo gorgeous!!! 
I'm also waiting for a sale to get another color blocked Sabrina, but midi this time .


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Ooooh! That would be sooo gorgeous!!!
> I'm also waiting for a sale to get another color blocked Sabrina, but midi this time .


Which colors do you want to get?


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Which colors do you want to get?


Lead Africa and tangerine nappa - go glam or go home


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Lead Africa and tangerine nappa - go glam or go home


What a fun combo! Love it!


----------



## anitalilac

TotinScience said:


> Lead Africa and tangerine nappa - go glam or go home


Oh that would be divine! I love your moto- go glam or go home because that is me exactly!


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> How are you enjoying your selen midi?



I love mine, but I've been using the Angelica a lot more lately. [emoji4] It's just that Aegean is such a pretty color and instantly pick my mood right up on a crazy days. [emoji4]

I have mine with the original clip and despite being a paranoid person, I find it works so well for me. Feels like a breath of fresh air. I figure even though I have her with a zip top, it's very likely I'd leave the zipper open most of the time. So, when I go somewhere crowded, I just cinch the side clips together and with the magnet, I find it just right. 
My only grip is that I have Huge arms. (Much bigger than average, I can guarantee you this.) Even with t-shirt, putting it on my shoulders isn't the easiest thing to do. I should have trust my instinct and went with the 3" extension then I believe I'd be perfect. Not that I can't put it over my shoulders now, I can, but it's a bit snug and I prefer it to be looser. 

I order mine with the messenger strap, but end up never use it so far. I don't like how it pull from the inside of bag. And this is the same thought I have with my Angelica. (Will I go back and request for Arianna attachment style? Maybe, maybe not. I'm debating this to myself, too, coz I rarely use the straps and I love the clean line of attachment not showing when strap are not in use.) But so far, the hidden attachment seems to hold up well enough, on the Angelica. If I reshape the leather, it went back. But I reshape it every time after wearing it using the strap and I don't do that often so I don't know about the long term effect, yet. 

Oh... one more thing, I don't like hardware on the strap. It's very pretty and put the bag together, but since I have these abysmally huge arms, it kinda scratch on my arms sometimes. I wish it'd be one of those no-edge type so it'd be less painful when that happen. [emoji28] 

But all in all, I love mine. 

And the Nappa, which is the leather I got in this style, wear very well. No scratch, no color transfer, nothing. And my color is light (Arctic) so I'd say it's a hard wearing leather and the lining is also very easy to take care off. It's not a dirt magnet. Just shake it and everything slide right off so, I think it's great. 

I think MM create their bags using a very good quality stuff and so far, I've never have any problem with their bags that come from production. So, if anyone happen to stumble upon this review, please reassured you're in a good place.


----------



## tenKrat

I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for. 



I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693


Very pretty! Would you say the color as pictured is pretty accurate?

Nevermind! I pulled out my swatches, and based on blog posts, Tobacco is really close to lion brown pebbled.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693


Gorgeous!
Thank you for the mod shot - it really helps make sense of the scale.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693



This is very pretty! What'd be your feedback on the leather compare to Merino?


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693



I'm so glad you like it. We're bag twins on either side of the United States[emoji4] She was worth the wait. I really like the texture and thickness of the leather, but she is not heavy or stiff. Hope you are settling in well!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693



She looks really good on you!


----------



## VanBod1525

Odebdo said:


> I got a white box!! My husband says these white boxes keep arriving at our house...he is confused. Sigh. Husband customs.
> 
> I was so excited as this is 2 new styles for me...Cassandra in the midnight tusciana with dark gunmetal hardware, added exterior slip pocket, and Bordeaux tusciana Theia with dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> Oh my word. I have no words. My pictures are not good as I have no good place for good lighting, so bordeaux looks brown and it isn't, but I still want to post pictures!
> 
> View attachment 3677845
> 
> View attachment 3677846
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677847
> 
> View attachment 3677848
> View attachment 3677849


Deb, how are you finding the Cassandra? Is it love?


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 3758086
> View attachment 3758087
> 
> 
> A bit late , but here is my Sabrina in Orange Tuscania! The colour is stunning , especially in the sun. This is a model I will wear when I carry very little with me, but I simply wanted Sabrina , because it is unusual and shows off the craftmanship of MM so extremely well!!
> 
> VanB and Odebbie, I can only agree with your choise of the Dark Brown Tuscania! It is a beautiful brown!!


Jeez, Bonners!! This orange is just amazing. I wish I could have all the Tuscanias. I swear if they offered a purple or teal in this leather I would storm the workshop!


----------



## piosavsfan

VanBod1525 said:


> Jeez, Bonners!! This orange is just amazing. I wish I could have all the Tuscanias. I swear if they offered a purple or teal in this leather I would storm the workshop!


I agree about the purple or teal!


----------



## Juliemvis

vink said:


> I love mine, but I've been using the Angelica a lot more lately. [emoji4] It's just that Aegean is such a pretty color and instantly pick my mood right up on a crazy days. [emoji4]
> 
> I have mine with the original clip and despite being a paranoid person, I find it works so well for me. Feels like a breath of fresh air. I figure even though I have her with a zip top, it's very likely I'd leave the zipper open most of the time. So, when I go somewhere crowded, I just cinch the side clips together and with the magnet, I find it just right.
> My only grip is that I have Huge arms. (Much bigger than average, I can guarantee you this.) Even with t-shirt, putting it on my shoulders isn't the easiest thing to do. I should have trust my instinct and went with the 3" extension then I believe I'd be perfect. Not that I can't put it over my shoulders now, I can, but it's a bit snug and I prefer it to be looser.
> 
> I order mine with the messenger strap, but end up never use it so far. I don't like how it pull from the inside of bag. And this is the same thought I have with my Angelica. (Will I go back and request for Arianna attachment style? Maybe, maybe not. I'm debating this to myself, too, coz I rarely use the straps and I love the clean line of attachment not showing when strap are not in use.) But so far, the hidden attachment seems to hold up well enough, on the Angelica. If I reshape the leather, it went back. But I reshape it every time after wearing it using the strap and I don't do that often so I don't know about the long term effect, yet.
> 
> Oh... one more thing, I don't like hardware on the strap. It's very pretty and put the bag together, but since I have these abysmally huge arms, it kinda scratch on my arms sometimes. I wish it'd be one of those no-edge type so it'd be less painful when that happen. [emoji28]
> 
> But all in all, I love mine.
> 
> And the Nappa, which is the leather I got in this style, wear very well. No scratch, no color transfer, nothing. And my color is light (Arctic) so I'd say it's a hard wearing leather and the lining is also very easy to take care off. It's not a dirt magnet. Just shake it and everything slide right off so, I think it's great.
> 
> I think MM create their bags using a very good quality stuff and so far, I've never have any problem with their bags that come from production. So, if anyone happen to stumble upon this review, please reassured you're in a good place.



Can you post a mod shot of your Angelica pls x


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Very pretty! Would you say the color as pictured is pretty accurate?
> 
> Nevermind! I pulled out my swatches, and based on blog posts, Tobacco is really close to lion brown pebbled.


Pretty accurate. I have the swatches,
too. The lion brown pebbled is a perfect match to the tobacco Aquila matte.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> This is very pretty! What'd be your feedback on the leather compare to Merino?


The textures of the two are about the same, although the Aquila matte has a bit more pebbling. The pebbling is smaller than and not quite as deep as the pebbled leathers. 

I like the merinos and Aquila matte equally, not really favoring one. They're both great leathers that conform best to the slouchy styles.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> She looks really good on you!


Oh, thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

My tobacco Calista got caught in the rain today. It dried up nicely; no watermarks!  I'd say the Aquila matte leather is not fussy.


----------



## vink

Juliemvis said:


> Can you post a mod shot of your Angelica pls x



I'll. I'm not home now, but as soon as I'm home, I'll. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> The textures of the two are about the same, although the Aquila matte has a bit more pebbling. The pebbling is smaller than and not quite as deep as the pebbled leathers.
> 
> I like the merinos and Aquila matte equally, not really favoring one. They're both great leathers that conform best to the slouchy styles.



Thank you very much! You're now making me want an Aquila matte in Selene Midi!


----------



## LuvAllBags

tenKrat said:


> I received my tobacco Aquila matte Calista today. I ordered it back in April or May but had to delay shipment. Here are some quick pics taken in artificial light as it's already night here. I just had to share because I'm pretty thrilled with the bag that I waited so long for.
> View attachment 3763692
> 
> 
> I'm 5'4".  So far as I can tell right now, Calista is comfortable on my shoulder and stays put. Going out with her tomorrow.
> View attachment 3763693



Wow! This is gorgeous! Making me rethink Calista!


----------



## bonniekir

Just recieved 3 Theias!! I had 2 in the Cobblestone and Dark Brown Tuscania, and I like this model a lot!
So my newcomers are Bordeaux Tuscania and Blue and Black Aquila! 
This is another easy model for me to wear, and I will bring one with me on my vacation tommorrow.. well, actually I be in intensive training 14 days, because I have a hipreplacement, because of an accident. But I pretend it is a working holiday... lol
Pics when I am back!!
Argh.. iPhone is not easy to correct all sorts of mistakes..


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved 3 Theias!! I had 2 in the Cobblestone and Dark Brown Tuscania, and I like this model a lot!
> So my newcomers are Bordeaux Tuscania and Blue and Black Aquila!
> This is another easy model for me to wear, and I will bring one with me on my vacation tommorrow.. well, actually I be in intensive training 14 days, because I have a hipreplacement, because of an accident. But I pretend it is a working holiday... lol
> Pics when I am back!!
> Argh.. iPhone is not easy to correct all sorts of mistakes..


Can't wait to see these!
Best of health to you on your "vacation".


----------



## VanBod1525

Rocking my ochre nubuck Selene. Love this colour and leather so much! Perfect summer colour.


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved 3 Theias!! I had 2 in the Cobblestone and Dark Brown Tuscania, and I like this model a lot!
> So my newcomers are Bordeaux Tuscania and Blue and Black Aquila!
> This is another easy model for me to wear, and I will bring one with me on my vacation tommorrow.. well, actually I be in intensive training 14 days, because I have a hipreplacement, because of an accident. But I pretend it is a working holiday... lol
> Pics when I am back!!
> Argh.. iPhone is not easy to correct all sorts of mistakes..


Bonners! Sounds like some great additions. Your blue jeans Calista has made me think of the Aquila as an option. I'm a hair's breadth away from ordering a dark brown Tuscania Theia. That leather is just amazing. I've had my Granite Calista Messenger out and it is so light.


----------



## vink

Juliemvis said:


> Can you post a mod shot of your Angelica pls x



Hi, sorry for being late. [emoji28] Life gets in the way lately and well, I'm awful at doing mod shot. [emoji28] But here they're. I'm 5'4" and a size 12. My Angelica is an original size. I didn't have anything in her while I took the photo. Please excuse me for the messy background. We're in the process of moving. [emoji28] 
I like it a lot and think it's a perfect everyday size. But if you have documents or papers to carry, I think a Rua Angelica might be a better size.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved 3 Theias!! I had 2 in the Cobblestone and Dark Brown Tuscania, and I like this model a lot!
> So my newcomers are Bordeaux Tuscania and Blue and Black Aquila!
> This is another easy model for me to wear, and I will bring one with me on my vacation tommorrow.. well, actually I be in intensive training 14 days, because I have a hipreplacement, because of an accident. But I pretend it is a working holiday... lol
> Pics when I am back!!
> Argh.. iPhone is not easy to correct all sorts of mistakes..



Enjoy your holiday! And come back soon!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

vink said:


> Hi, sorry for being late. [emoji28] Life gets in the way lately and well, I'm awful at doing mod shot. [emoji28] But here they're. I'm 5'4" and a size 12. My Angelica is an original size. I didn't have anything in her while I took the photo. Please excuse me for the messy background. We're in the process of moving. [emoji28]
> I like it a lot and think it's a perfect everyday size. But if you have documents or papers to carry, I think a Rua Angelica might be a better size.
> 
> View attachment 3769182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769183



Vink, your Angelica is lovely.  A perfectly proportioned bag.  Thank you for the mod shot.


----------



## Juliemvis

vink said:


> Hi, sorry for being late. [emoji28] Life gets in the way lately and well, I'm awful at doing mod shot. [emoji28] But here they're. I'm 5'4" and a size 12. My Angelica is an original size. I didn't have anything in her while I took the photo. Please excuse me for the messy background. We're in the process of moving. [emoji28]
> I like it a lot and think it's a perfect everyday size. But if you have documents or papers to carry, I think a Rua Angelica might be a better size.
> 
> View attachment 3769182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3769183



Thank you .the bag looks lovely on you .


----------



## TotinScience

@vink, your bag is perfect on you! Such a timeless choice.


----------



## bonniekir

Vink!! The bag is lovely on you!! I think I could use the larger Rua A now seeing the smaller version , thanks!! ..


----------



## clu0984

Vink, this such a lovely bag.  Appreciate modeling pics!


----------



## vink

Thank you very much for all your kind words. [emoji4] Angelica is really a good size for an everyday bag. It may look quite big with the model, but it isn't that big IRL. I have mine with the original zipper compartment in the middle which, surprisingly , actually help balance between having an open tote and a bigger safe space for wallet and card case perfectly. 

If you're hesitating over this bag, may I push you a little? [emoji6]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow!!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow!!!
> View attachment 3772210



Today only [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25] .. my bank is empty until the 28th


----------



## TotinScience

Hello bankruptcy!


----------



## anabg

Oh man oh man.  I am broke with house renovation expenses.  This 40% is exactly what I had been waiting for.


----------



## jxwilliams

Omg that sale!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Oh no, why now! Exchange rate is not in my favor!!


----------



## thedseer

Wow!


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have amethyst? Does it actually look like this swatch?


----------



## thedseer

Favorite Merinos colors? I definitely want something in Celeste. Is bluette not an option anymore? I don't see it on the website.


----------



## mkpurselover

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone have amethyst? Does it actually look like this swatch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772485


Outside and inside shots of my amethyst midi Pen.


----------



## piosavsfan

mkpurselover said:


> Outside and inside shots of my amethyst midi Pen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772495
> View attachment 3772496


Thank you!

I can't decide what I want! So many choices!


----------



## thedseer

Is anyone going to order and request a different leather than what is offered? I was thinking about a Midi Soulmate but merinos isn't an option, though I assume this would be fair game since it's not a specialty leather. I haven't ordered anything since the fall and am reminded of why I always order via email - it's frustrating that not all of the options show for the bags that they are available for.


----------



## momasaurus

Do extended handles on Rua Angelica work OK for wearing up on the shoulder? 5'6" normal build, maybe wearing a coat? Thanks!


----------



## Julija

Haven't posted here for a long time. Used to have several MM but sold them all for various reason.
But a sale got me interested again.
I'm interested in regular Zhoe so wanted to ask if anyone has it with all leather strap? I'm not sure if I should go for a strap with a chain or all leather option.
As well I'm undecided on the color, after clicking through all the options on the web, it looks like the colors haven't changed from the initial (i'm talking the very first season) colors offered, at least for Zhoe. So I'm choosing from Taupe, Dark Grey, Chocolate and Black? What would you choose? Does anyone has a Zhoe in any of these colors? How do you like it? Is the bag holding up well?
Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

So I asked Colette and if I understood her correctly, if the leather is available on the website, you can get the bag in it even if it's not listed for that bag. I.e if you covet a Soulmate in Merinos or Africa etc, you can just request it in notes and if it's more expensive, Marco will invoice you later. Similarly, if you need a shorted strap, you can ask for that too. I would verify with her just in case. What definitely is a no is color-blocking or mixing leathers.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thedseer said:


> Is anyone going to order and request a different leather than what is offered? I was thinking about a Midi Soulmate but merinos isn't an option, though I assume this would be fair game since it's not a specialty leather. I haven't ordered anything since the fall and am reminded of why I always order via email - it's frustrating that not all of the options show for the bags that they are available for.


I think as long as you order something that's on the website it's okay, even if it's listed under a different purse then the one you want. I'm planning to order a Selene midi zip in river blue, but that color is not an option for the midi zip. Colette said I should order any vachetta and  just include in the notes area of the order form the color I want.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Julija said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. Used to have several MM but sold them all for various reason.
> But a sale got me interested again.
> I'm interested in regular Zhoe so wanted to ask if anyone has it with all leather strap? I'm not sure if I should go for a strap with a chain or all leather option.
> As well I'm undecided on the color, after clicking through all the options on the web, it looks like the colors haven't changed from the initial (i'm talking the very first season) colors offered, at least for Zhoe. So I'm choosing from Taupe, Dark Grey, Chocolate and Black? What would you choose? Does anyone has a Zhoe in any of these colors? How do you like it? Is the bag holding up well?
> Thank you!


I don't have experience with the zhoe, but you're not just limited to the options listed under the zhoe. you can order it in any of the colors and leathers listed throughout the entire website.


----------



## tenKrat

Julija said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. Used to have several MM but sold them all for various reason.
> But a sale got me interested again.
> I'm interested in regular Zhoe so wanted to ask if anyone has it with all leather strap? I'm not sure if I should go for a strap with a chain or all leather option.
> As well I'm undecided on the color, after clicking through all the options on the web, it looks like the colors haven't changed from the initial (i'm talking the very first season) colors offered, at least for Zhoe. So I'm choosing from Taupe, Dark Grey, Chocolate and Black? What would you choose? Does anyone has a Zhoe in any of these colors? How do you like it? Is the bag holding up well?
> Thank you!


I have a Zhoe in black vachetta with an all-leather strap. It's holding up very well. Love it in black, a good, solid choice of color, especially if you do not have swatches of the other colors to tell if you really like the shade or not.  At least black is always black. And you can never go wrong with black.


----------



## mkpurselover

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can't decide what I want! So many choices!


I think the amethyst color is unique, but not quite as bright as I would prefer.  Its almost a neutral purple.  Luckily its on the website, so good for this special.  Alas, the color I want, amaranto, is not, so no discount order for me [emoji53]


----------



## thedseer

Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Now to figure out what I want. I've been wanting another Penelope Messenger and Soulmate Midi, but there are a few styles I've been wanting to try - Zhoe, Sabrina, and Angelica. I have mostly neutrals and could use some color. I don't rotate bags very often since having my son so I've been trying to downsize and don't want to go crazy and bring in a bunch of new stuff. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thedseer said:


> Favorite Merinos colors? I definitely want something in Celeste. Is bluette not an option anymore? I don't see it on the website.



I saw bluette listed under several of the bags.


----------



## TotinScience

I am on the USS "Indecisive". As colorblocks are out, can't decide on what style and what color to get! I am very tempted by getting a sabrina midi in tangerine nappa with dark gunmetal (date bag!),  a penny messenger in either dark blue africa, lead africa, or deep violet (casual/date bag), or go big and get a demetra or an aphrodite in deep violet merinos (as another work bag)!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

There's no way I could take advantage of the sale after having just ordered two Zhoes in the last sale.  But I will enjoy the next wave of reveal pics and modeling shots.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

TotinScience said:


> I am on the USS "Indecisive". As colorblocks are out, can't decide on what style and what color to get! I am very tempted by getting a sabrina midi in tangerine nappa with dark gunmetal (date bag!),  a penny messenger in either dark blue africa, lead africa, or deep violet (casual/date bag), or go big and get a demetra or an aphrodite in deep violet merinos (as another work bag)!



My vote is for you to order one of each!


----------



## piosavsfan

I ordered two Calistas in this sale: celeste merinos and dark teal pebbled. I ordered a dark violet merinos a month ago that is delayed due to the leather being out of stock, hopefully all these babies get to me soon!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Julija said:


> Haven't posted here for a long time. Used to have several MM but sold them all for various reason.
> But a sale got me interested again.
> I'm interested in regular Zhoe so wanted to ask if anyone has it with all leather strap? I'm not sure if I should go for a strap with a chain or all leather option.
> As well I'm undecided on the color, after clicking through all the options on the web, it looks like the colors haven't changed from the initial (i'm talking the very first season) colors offered, at least for Zhoe. So I'm choosing from Taupe, Dark Grey, Chocolate and Black? What would you choose? Does anyone has a Zhoe in any of these colors? How do you like it? Is the bag holding up well?
> Thank you!



Welcome back, Julija!  I just got two Zhoes with all-leather straps.  Sadly, they're sitting in their shipping box on my table until I get back home in September.  I know that doesn't help you make any decisions about this immediate sale, but you really cannot go wrong here with whatever you select, and as several others have already noted, you can mix and match any bag style, leather, and color on the website.  I will post photos of my Zhoes as soon as summer ends.  I can't wait to take them out of their box.  Hopefully by that time, your order will have also come in, and I will look forward to seeing the pictures of whatever you select.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> I ordered two Calistas in this sale: celeste merinos and dark teal pebbled. I ordered a dark violet merinos a month ago that is delayed due to the leather being out of stock, hopefully all these babies get to me soon!


Oh, good to know deep blue violet merinos out of stock!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Hmmm, wondering if I should reconsider getting the Selene midi zip and just get the Selene midi. Reason being, I'm getting the river blue with dark gunmetal. The river blue is so dark, that the gunmetal won't stand out which is how I like it. I don't plan to have the Zips open to show off the lining, so what do you think. Is it a waste to buy the zip version?


----------



## momasaurus

thedseer said:


> Thanks for the feedback, everyone! Now to figure out what I want. I've been wanting another Penelope Messenger and Soulmate Midi, but there are a few styles I've been wanting to try - Zhoe, Sabrina, and Angelica. I have mostly neutrals and could use some color. I don't rotate bags very often since having my son so I've been trying to downsize and don't want to go crazy and bring in a bunch of new stuff. Decisions, decisions.


May I ask how you use your Penelope Messenger? I'm considering one.


----------



## momasaurus

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hmmm, wondering if I should reconsider getting the Selene midi zip and just get the Selene midi. Reason being, I'm getting the river blue with dark gunmetal. The river blue is so dark, that the gunmetal won't stand out which is how I like it. I don't plan to have the Zips open to show off the lining, so what do you think. Is it a waste to buy the zip version?


Well, you might use the zips to stash keys or phone, otherwise I like the zips open to show the contrast lining. Do you need a bag with a little something on the outside? I mean pocket-wise.


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> May I ask how you use your Penelope Messenger? I'm considering one.


I find it to be very versatile. I like it for errands. It fits a good amount for a smaller bag. I think I'd get it with a detachable strap next time.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

momasaurus said:


> Well, you might use the zips to stash keys or phone, otherwise I like the zips open to show the contrast lining. Do you need a bag with a little something on the outside? I mean pocket-wise.


No, I don't necessarily have to have outside pockets. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## mkpurselover

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hmmm, wondering if I should reconsider getting the Selene midi zip and just get the Selene midi. Reason being, I'm getting the river blue with dark gunmetal. The river blue is so dark, that the gunmetal won't stand out which is how I like it. I don't plan to have the Zips open to show off the lining, so what do you think. Is it a waste to buy the zip version?


I have the midi zip Selene in river blue with silver hardware.  It is a very dark leather, and I agree dark gunmetal will not show up well.  Maybe save the zippers for another bag [emoji16]


----------



## momasaurus

thedseer said:


> I find it to be very versatile. I like it for errands. It fits a good amount for a smaller bag. I think I'd get it with a detachable strap next time.


I don't understand so many compartments in such a small bag. Sorry to be dense. What do you put in the side zipper compartments and doesn't that make a bulge?
Detachable strap to use as a clutch?


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hmmm, wondering if I should reconsider getting the Selene midi zip and just get the Selene midi. Reason being, I'm getting the river blue with dark gunmetal. The river blue is so dark, that the gunmetal won't stand out which is how I like it. I don't plan to have the Zips open to show off the lining, so what do you think. Is it a waste to buy the zip version?



I don't use the zip on my midi zip either, but it's there to provide a nice contrast which I Love so much. [emoji4] Mine is arktic with silver hardware.


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> I don't understand so many compartments in such a small bag. Sorry to be dense. What do you put in the side zipper compartments and doesn't that make a bulge?
> Detachable strap to use as a clutch?


Yeah or just to switch up the straps since there are fun ones on the market. 

I don't think I've used the outside pocket. You could probably get it with less compartments.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> I don't use the zip on my midi zip either, but it's there to provide a nice contrast which I Love so much. [emoji4] Mine is arktic with silver hardware.


I know! That's what I love about the zip version, but if I'm going with the river blue then the contrast isn't there. Funny thing is, if I were getting the black vachetta I'd definitely get the dark gunmetal zips. Also no contrast,,but I just love black with dark gunmetal.


----------



## lenie

I have 3 Zhoes with all leather strap. I also purchased a shorter strap for each one so I have the option of hand carry for slightly dressier occasions. The Zhoe holds more than you would think.  I have it in Taupe vachetta, black vachetta, and dark grey nappa. They have all held up extremely well.


----------



## thedseer

lenie said:


> I have 3 Zhoes with all leather strap. I also purchased a shorter strap for each one so I have the option of hand carry for slightly dressier occasions. The Zhoe holds more than you would think.  I have it in Taupe vachetta, black vachetta, and dark grey nappa. They have all held up extremely well.


I was thinking of one in dark grey nappa with dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## thedseer

I totally forgot about the Aura too! That is another one that I've admired.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I know! That's what I love about the zip version, but if I'm going with the river blue then the contrast isn't there. Funny thing is, if I were getting the black vachetta I'd definitely get the dark gunmetal zips. Also no contrast,,but I just love black with dark gunmetal.



I think the contrast should still be there, but it maybe a bit subtle. I have a dark blue Verona with dark gunmetal and the contrast is very subtle. I don't have the bag with me now, but I think you can search for it on the reference thread. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> I totally forgot about the Aura too! That is another one that I've admired.



I adore that design. Couple with the back slip pocket, you won't be disappointed. [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> I have 3 Zhoes with all leather strap. I also purchased a shorter strap for each one so I have the option of hand carry for slightly dressier occasions. The Zhoe holds more than you would think.  I have it in Taupe vachetta, black vachetta, and dark grey nappa. They have all held up extremely well.



Lenie  what length shorter straps do you get?  I really like that idea...


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> Lenie  what length shorter straps do you get?  I really like that idea...



I had the shorter strap made in 15" with three holes on both ends to further adjust the length. Here is the taupe vachetta with the shorter strap.


----------



## Julija

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don't have experience with the zhoe, but you're not just limited to the options listed under the zhoe. you can order it in any of the colors and leathers listed throughout the entire website.


Thank you for your reply.
Do you know how to place an order in different leather? For example I want a Zhoe in Merinos leather. So go and order it in Nappa and in notes I write Merinos and exact color?
A little bit lost here


----------



## momasaurus

Julija said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Do you know how to place an order in different leather? For example I want a Zhoe in Merinos leather. So go and order it in Nappa and in notes I write Merinos and exact color?
> A little bit lost here


Yes, Colette patiently helped me with this. After you proceed to checkout, there is an "order notes" section under "address". Hope this helps!
BTW, no free shipping on 2 or more orders. Boo-hoo


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> I had the shorter strap made in 15" with three holes on both ends to further adjust the length. Here is the taupe vachetta with the shorter strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772908



Lenie   Did you do that w Penelope messenger too and make the strap detachable?


----------



## djfmn

Amethystgirl said:


> I can't even express how much I love Cameo Rose Merinos! I have a midi Soulmate in that leather, and it never fails to draw compliments from people. It is such a warm colour, but in person it is much less in-your-face than you'd expect. It's quite subtle, surprisingly!


What color hardware do you have with your Cameo Rose bag? I am looking at HW for a Sabrina midi.


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> Lenie   Did you do that w Penelope messenger too and make the strap detachable?



Yes, I did. I like the versatility of having a shorter strap. It gives me the option to carry over my arm or use it as a clutch by detaching the strap.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Yes, I did. I like the versatility of having a shorter strap. It gives me the option to carry over my arm or use it as a clutch by detaching the strap.


Lenie do you have any MM bags with either dark or light gunmetal hardware? I am trying to decide on HW for my cameo rose midi Sabrina. I loved the dark gunmetal hardware on the black Sabrina but can't decide if I should go with light gold, silver or one of the gunmetals. I would love any input.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie do you have any MM bags with either dark or light gunmetal hardware? I am trying to decide on HW for my cameo rose midi Sabrina. I loved the dark gunmetal hardware on the black Sabrina but can't decide if I should go with light gold, silver or one of the gunmetals. I would love any input.



I have just the standard hardware on my ordered MM bags. I did get a preloved Penny Messenger in Black Vicenzia with gunmetal hardware. The gunmetal looks fabulous against the black. 
For the cameo rose, either gunmetal would be beautiful, it would depend how much contrast you prefer. If you wear a lot of dark colors, the darker gunmetal would be pretty.  Personally, I would chose the light  gunmetal. I have heard some TPF folks have said the light gunmetal is not too much different from the standard silver hardware.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I have just the standard hardware on my ordered MM bags. I did get a preloved Penny Messenger in Black Vicenzia with gunmetal hardware. The gunmetal looks fabulous against the black.
> For the cameo rose, either gunmetal would be beautiful, it would depend how much contrast you prefer. If you wear a lot of dark colors, the darker gunmetal would be pretty.  Personally, I would chose the light  gunmetal. I have heard some TPF folks have said the light gunmetal is not too much different from the standard silver hardware.


If the light gunmetal is not too different from the silver I might just go with the silver hardware. I have mostly silver hardware with a couple of bags that have the light gold. I wear mainly silver jewelry. I am thinking the silver contrast on the cameo rose might be pretty. Then I might choose a different lining. Now to look at linings - too many decisions.


----------



## thedseer

Just realized time is slipping away. What is everyone getting?


----------



## djfmn

I ordered a midi Sabrina in Cameo Rose with silver HW. I am super excited. Have wanted this ever since the midi Sabrina came out.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> I ordered a midi Sabrina in Cameo Rose with silver HW. I am super excited. Have wanted this ever since the midi Sabrina came out.


This is exactly what I would love to order! To be honest I would actually love to order one wth silver and one with gold! I'm so excited to see yours when it comes. I hope you won't mind posting modshots too


----------



## TotinScience

I'm down to tangerine nappa midi Sabrina with dark gunmetal vs penny messenger in lead..can't decide...running out of time!!


----------



## EGBDF

So there is no free shipping at all? I wanted to just order one of the leather bag organizers but the shipping is $30.


----------



## VanBod1525

Since I can't have Tuscania leather, I have snapped up a Calista in Terracotta Merinos and a Calista in Octane Merinos. I will have to wait till there is a sale where we can order through Colette for my Dark Brown Tuscania Theia!!


----------



## lenie

EGBDF said:


> So there is no free shipping at all? I wanted to just order one of the leather bag organizers but the shipping is $30.



With sales or promotions, shipping fees apply. It is still a good deal when the bags are 40% off.


----------



## TotinScience

And then there were two! I pulled a plug and got a Sabrina Midi in Deep Violet Merinos with dark gunmetal -  I figured it would be fun to swap chains around, as my other one is silver, and both silver and dark gunmetal will work with both my Sabrinas . Hopefully deep violet Merinos is back in stock soon.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is exactly what I would love to order! To be honest I would actually love to order one wth silver and one with gold! I'm so excited to see yours when it comes. I hope you won't mind posting modshots too


I will post modshots although I have to tell you I am not good at taking modshots. I will definitely post some. I am super excited about the cameo rose leather it is such a pretty color. I nearly participated in the cameo rose Angelica group some time ago. I have been wanting a bag in this leather color for ages.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Boo. [emoji17] I missed the sale-traveling overseas. Guess it's okay, colorblocks are excluded though the oxblood vacchetta is mighty tempting. Can't wait to see the upcoming reveals.


----------



## pandorabox

Does anyone have the Calista in merino leather? How is it?


----------



## lenie

I ordered 2 Zhoes-one in Red Cherry Nappa and one in iced taupe Africa. I also ordered shorter straps for both. I have always been a big bag girl but am now gravitating towards smaller bags. It's a good thing the new vachettas were not part of the sale or I would have been in bigger trouble.


----------



## thedseer

I ended up ordering a Penelope Messenger with detachable strap in Celeste Merinos and a Phoebe in Bluette Merinos. I am still interested in other bags, especially Aura and Zhoe, but I knew I would be able to use Penelope and Phoebe right away whereas I'm not sure if I'd get much use out of the others until I'm using a diaper bag less.


----------



## pdxhb

pandorabox said:


> Does anyone have the Calista in merino leather? How is it?


I have a Calista in bluette merinos - it's very soft and nice to wear.


----------



## anitalilac

ooh Ladies! your orders sounds lovely. 


thedseer said:


> I totally forgot about the Aura too! That is another one that I've admired.


I'm saving up for an Aura in Oxblood Vachetta. Although I have no clue what lining to pair it with since I am going for a GHW. too bad the Oxblood is not in the list of sale.


----------



## pandorabox

pdxhb said:


> I have a Calista in bluette merinos - it's very soft and nice to wear.


Awesome! Thanks!!!


----------



## pandorabox

pdxhb said:


> I have a Calista in bluette merinos - it's very soft and nice to wear.



Ok. I did it. Pulled the trigger and placed my first order ever. Dark gray in merino Calista with pink interior. I've been eyeballing them since they first came out. With this coupon it was too good to pass it up. Whoa. Cannot believe I did it! I am excited and nervous. I hope I love it!


----------



## chandra920

Can someone help me?  I'm trying to place an order and I don't see anywhere for the promo code to be entered.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

chandra920 said:


> Can someone help me?  I'm trying to place an order and I don't see anywhere for the promo code to be entered.


You should have a coupon code box as pictured when you add something to your cart.


----------



## pdxhb

pandorabox said:


> Ok. I did it. Pulled the trigger and placed my first order ever. Dark gray in merino Calista with pink interior. I've been eyeballing them since they first came out. With this coupon it was too good to pass it up. Whoa. Cannot believe I did it! I am excited and nervous. I hope I love it!


This will be a gorgeous combination!


----------



## pandorabox

pdxhb said:


> This will be a gorgeous combination!


I love pink and gray together!!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

lenie said:


> I ordered 2 Zhoes-one in Red Cherry Nappa and one in iced taupe Africa. I also ordered shorter straps for both. I have always been a big bag girl but am now gravitating towards smaller bags. It's a good thing the new vachettas were not part of the sale or I would have been in bigger trouble.



My heart thumped when I read this.  I cannot wait to see photos.  You have lovely taste, Lenie.


----------



## pdxhb

OK, after a LOT of pondering and living vicariously through your orders, I took the plunge!
I have been on a ban while selling things and generally cleaning out, with the goal of waiting until my b-day in September before ordering anything new. But 40% off was just too good to ignore.
Something that has been on my list is a grey every-day bag, so I ordered a Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos with Pink lining and silver hardware along with two Penelope Midis. I have found the pennie midi style to be super useful in staying organized with my work bag as well as for a simple after-work and weekend clutch - 1) Dark Violet Merinos with Pink lining, silver hardware, 2) Cognac Merinos with Marine lining, silver hardware. 
Cannot wait!


----------



## pdxhb

pandorabox said:


> I love pink and gray together!!!!


You inspired me! I was pondering a grey bag for so long and dithering on lining colors. I have another MM bag with pink lining and just love it - it's like  a breath of sweet cheer every time I open my bag.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Lenie do you have any MM bags with either dark or light gunmetal hardware? I am trying to decide on HW for my cameo rose midi Sabrina. I loved the dark gunmetal hardware on the black Sabrina but can't decide if I should go with light gold, silver or one of the gunmetals. I would love any input.



Sorry if I'm interrupting. I have a midi Penelope in Cameo rose and I have mine with gold hardware. They compliment each other nicely. The color stay bright and cheerful. If you go with gunmetal, I think the mood of the color will drop a bit. That's JMHO.


----------



## vink

pandorabox said:


> Does anyone have the Calista in merino leather? How is it?



I have one! It's great! Very soft and feels like a leather pillow. I love mine.


----------



## pandorabox

pdxhb said:


> You inspired me! I was pondering a grey bag for so long and dithering on lining colors. I have another MM bag with pink lining and just love it - it's like  a breath of sweet cheer every time I open my bag.



Yay!!!!!!  That is awesome. I've been looking for a gray daily for a while. I have one black BV hobo and a rainbow of other solid colors. Gray I don't have.  I have learned that I don't like too much hardware. It makes the bag all floppy and hangs too heavy.  I fell in love with the simple elegance of a nice hobo which hugs the body. When I saw that Calista I knew that it. For my clothes I love gray colors. Dark heather gray is a fav of mine and I always love to pair that with a nice pink. (Sort of reminds me of the elephant stuffed toys you give to babies). There's something so pleasing and calming and pretty about seeing a nice pink , especially in a lining of a bag. I don't like dark bags with dark lining. It's like a black hole. Lol. I am so excited for you!!!!  That's so awesome. This is also very unlike me to just order. It was a good cousin considering it's for a custom made piece with your color choices. My second fav are gray and light blue and gray and purple.


----------



## pandorabox

vink said:


> I have one! It's great! Very soft and feels like a leather pillow. I love mine.


Have you ever had a BV cervo hobo? It sounds like the one I have. I am excited to compare the 2 of them to be honest. I also like the Minerva (when they first came out) I was worried it would get too heavy. I like light leathers. Oddly my BV is very lightweight for an all leather. I only mention it because I've never seen a style similar to it until last night. Choosing my own colors at 40 off. Yes please!!! 

It wears well and it's soft. That's lovely. What color is yours?


----------



## thedseer

pandorabox said:


> Have you ever had a BV cervo hobo? It sounds like the one I have. I am excited to compare the 2 of them to be honest. I also like the Minerva (when they first came out) I was worried it would get too heavy. I like light leathers. Oddly my BV is very lightweight for an all leather. I only mention it because I've never seen a style similar to it until last night. Choosing my own colors at 40 off. Yes please!!!
> 
> It wears well and it's soft. That's lovely. What color is yours?


I've been eager to see a comparison of the Calista and the BV Cervo. My Cervo is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## pandorabox

thedseer said:


> I've been eager to see a comparison of the Calista and the BV Cervo. My Cervo is one of my favorite bags.



You're on! Will def do! Sounds like I'll be making another video for that one.


----------



## vink

pandorabox said:


> Have you ever had a BV cervo hobo? It sounds like the one I have. I am excited to compare the 2 of them to be honest. I also like the Minerva (when they first came out) I was worried it would get too heavy. I like light leathers. Oddly my BV is very lightweight for an all leather. I only mention it because I've never seen a style similar to it until last night. Choosing my own colors at 40 off. Yes please!!!
> 
> It wears well and it's soft. That's lovely. What color is yours?



It feels similar although I'm not an expert on BV leather, but the style is almost the same. Calista is more... circle at the bottom while BV is more square? I have mine in dark fuchsia merino and it feels really lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

pdxhb said:


> OK, after a LOT of pondering and living vicariously through your orders, I took the plunge!
> I have been on a ban while selling things and generally cleaning out, with the goal of waiting until my b-day in September before ordering anything new. But 40% off was just too good to ignore.
> Something that has been on my list is a grey every-day bag, so I ordered a Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos with Pink lining and silver hardware along with two Penelope Midis. I have found the pennie midi style to be super useful in staying organized with my work bag as well as for a simple after-work and weekend clutch - 1) Dark Violet Merinos with Pink lining, silver hardware, 2) Cognac Merinos with Marine lining, silver hardware.
> Cannot wait!


These sound lovely! I am also a sucker for pink and grey (or black). I love my midi zip Selene in grey merinos with fuchsia lining, and just ordered
(1) black nappa Phoebe with silver chain and pink lining, for an evening bag (I hope that's the effect)
(2) port merinos Penelope messenger with dark grey lining and silver HW. So many pix here of the port have had me drooling-- so thanks, everyone!
(3) Not part of the sale, but I will order one of those card holders. Anyone want to comment on this item? Size, utility, preferred leather?


----------



## pdxhb

momasaurus said:


> These sound lovely! I am also a sucker for pink and grey (or black). I love my midi zip Selene in grey merinos with fuchsia lining, and just ordered
> (1) black nappa Phoebe with silver chain and pink lining, for an evening bag (I hope that's the effect)
> (2) port merinos Penelope messenger with dark grey lining and silver HW. So many pix here of the port have had me drooling-- so thanks, everyone!
> (3) Not part of the sale, but I will order one of those card holders. Anyone want to comment on this item? Size, utility, preferred leather?


Your selections sound lovely!
I don't have one of the card holders - am curious to hear more from someone who does.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

After getting all the swatches with my last order, and seeing just how gorgeous River blue vachetta is in person I couldn't take the risk of River blue vachetta being discontinued. I'm getting a River blue midi Selene with dark gunmetal. Was it you @pdxhb that had the river blue/dark gunmetal arianna? That was my inspiration.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> After getting all the swatches with my last order, and seeing just how gorgeous River blue vachetta is in person I couldn't take the risk of River blue vachetta being discontinued. I'm getting a River blue midi Selene with dark gunmetal. Was it you @pdxhb that had the river blue/dark gunmetal arianna? That was my inspiration.


YES! I love that combination!!  My river blue vachetta Arianna is SO nice I almost ordered something else in that leather. It's gorgeous - you will love your Selene!


----------



## djfmn

chandra920 said:


> Can someone help me?  I'm trying to place an order and I don't see anywhere for the promo code to be entered.


Were you able to get the promo code to work and what did you order? Welcome to the group. We love having new ladies join the MM chat.


----------



## Farfelue63

Hi everyone, it's my first post there, and I ordered my first MM bag yesterday, a midi Sabrina in black nappa with dark gunmetal HW and zip closure, of course with the promo code )


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Farfelue63 said:


> Hi everyone, it's my first post there, and I ordered my first MM bag yesterday, a midi Sabrina in black nappa with dark gunmetal HW and zip closure, of course with the promo code )


We'll be bag twins, except mine has the magnetic closure.  It's so chic!


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> Hi everyone, it's my first post there, and I ordered my first MM bag yesterday, a midi Sabrina in black nappa with dark gunmetal HW and zip closure, of course with the promo code )


Welcome to the MM group lovely to have you join us. Your first MM bag sounds amazing.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> It feels similar although I'm not an expert on BV leather, but the style is almost the same. Calista is more... circle at the bottom while BV is more square? I have mine in dark fuchsia merino and it feels really lovely. [emoji4]


Your Calista sounds so pretty!  I must have missed when you posted a pic. Do you mind posting it again? I would love to see it. TIA!


----------



## frenchgirl63

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group lovely to have you join us. Your first MM bag sounds amazing.


Thank you


----------



## chandra920

I ordered a light gray zhoe with gold hardware because I generally wear gold, but now I'm worried that will look ridiculous.  Does anyone else have something in gray and gold that looks okay?


----------



## pdxhb

chandra920 said:


> I ordered a light gray zhoe with gold hardware because I generally wear gold, but now I'm worried that will look ridiculous.  Does anyone else have something in gray and gold that looks okay?


I think this combo will be elegant!!
The light gold hardware is a warm tone but not at all dark or super brassy looking.


----------



## djfmn

chandra920 said:


> I ordered a light gray zhoe with gold hardware because I generally wear gold, but now I'm worried that will look ridiculous.  Does anyone else have something in gray and gold that looks okay?


I would not be at all concerned about getting the gold hardware it is a very soft gold and in some light it looks silver. It is not a brassy gold and you can definitely have the gold hardware with a light grey bag. I think it will be a lovely combination and add some warmth and richness to the leather. I might add that I never used to get gold HW because I wear mainly silver and platinum and that tended to be my preference. I have a number of MM bags with gold HW because it is such a pretty gold color. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## southernbelle43

pandorabox said:


> Ok. I did it. Pulled the trigger and placed my first order ever. Dark gray in merino Calista with pink interior. I've been eyeballing them since they first came out. With this coupon it was too good to pass it up. Whoa. Cannot believe I did it! I am excited and nervous. I hope I love it!


Oh you will love it and now you are one of the doomed, like those of us who now have "several" MM bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Since I can't have Tuscania leather, I have snapped up a Calista in Terracotta Merinos and a Calista in Octane Merinos. I will have to wait till there is a sale where we can order through Colette for my Dark Brown Tuscania Theia!!


I have been craving something in that terra cotta leather.  It keeps calling me!! congrats


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?


----------



## chandra920

Thank you ladies for the backup!   I'm hoping the hardware is beautiful.   I hope some day they add a preview capability for all the leather and hardware and lining combinations.


----------



## tenKrat

chandra920 said:


> I ordered a light gray zhoe with gold hardware because I generally wear gold, but now I'm worried that will look ridiculous.  Does anyone else have something in gray and gold that looks okay?


No worries, it will look lovely. I have a Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled with light gold hw. (I think I posted a pic in the Massaccesi reference pics thread.) The combination is very pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


I like the top one best.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

chandra920 said:


> Thank you ladies for the backup!   I'm hoping the hardware is beautiful.   I hope some day they add a preview capability for all the leather and hardware and lining combinations.



That is an excellent idea and I hope you conveyed it to Colette.  Such a feature would have saved me a lot of futzing around in Photoshop while trying to decide on my last order.


----------



## TotinScience

Farfelue63 said:


> Hi everyone, it's my first post there, and I ordered my first MM bag yesterday, a midi Sabrina in black nappa with dark gunmetal HW and zip closure, of course with the promo code )


Welcome . My first MM bag was Sabrina too (the regular size) and also (partially) in black nappa! You will love it, it's gorgeous bag!
Just one small thing RE: zipper. While I don't regret getting mine with a zipper, as I use it as a work bag sometimes and take public transit, I find that this bag definitely is meant for a magnet closure. The zipper (at least to me) feels a little bit awkward to deal with when I need to get things in and out in a hurry. So for my midi, which I will carry mostly as shoulder or both flaps on one side, I ordered it with a magnet. But it's a super tiny thing, and chances are you may not even notice anyway . 
So excited for all the mod shots and reveals!


----------



## piosavsfan

Does it take a long time to receive these sale orders since so many people order?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> Does it take a long time to receive these sale orders since so many people order?


With the 20% off sale a few weeks ago, I received my order (I live in Florida) six days after ordering.


----------



## piosavsfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> With the 20% off sale a few weeks ago, I received my order (I live in Florida) six days after ordering.


Wow that's fast!! I hope that's the case this time.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


The second one looks really cute!!,


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?


I like the first one better.


----------



## anitalilac

chandra920 said:


> I ordered a light gray zhoe with gold hardware because I generally wear gold, but now I'm worried that will look ridiculous.  Does anyone else have something in gray and gold that looks okay?


I love that combo. I think it will look gorgeous. Then again , I love gold hardware.


----------



## anitalilac

pdxhb said:


> OK, after a LOT of pondering and living vicariously through your orders, I took the plunge!
> I have been on a ban while selling things and generally cleaning out, with the goal of waiting until my b-day in September before ordering anything new. But 40% off was just too good to ignore.
> Something that has been on my list is a grey every-day bag, so I ordered a Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos with Pink lining and silver hardware along with two Penelope Midis. I have found the pennie midi style to be super useful in staying organized with my work bag as well as for a simple after-work and weekend clutch - 1) Dark Violet Merinos with Pink lining, silver hardware, 2) Cognac Merinos with Marine lining, silver hardware.
> Cannot wait!


I would love to see more of Juliet.

I ordered a Zhoe in Red Cherry Napa but I am now torn between that and The Flat Calf in Red Cherry. It seems the Flat Calf in shinier which I like but is the red similar red with the Napa?


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


I like the first one. Love that you dress up your Aphrodite. The Aphrodite was the first MM bag that I bought the pearl grey one with black handles. My daughter asked me to please give it to her for her birthday. I promptly bought another one in all purple which I love. It is a smokey purple really a great color.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Welcome . My first MM bag was Sabrina too (the regular size) and also (partially) in black nappa! You will love it, it's gorgeous bag!
> Just one small thing RE: zipper. While I don't regret getting mine with a zipper, as I use it as a work bag sometimes and take public transit, I find that this bag definitely is meant for a magnet closure. The zipper (at least to me) feels a little bit awkward to deal with when I need to get things in and out in a hurry. So for my midi, which I will carry mostly as shoulder or both flaps on one side, I ordered it with a magnet. But it's a super tiny thing, and chances are you may not even notice anyway .
> So excited for all the mod shots and reveals!


I am so pleased you added this about the magnet after reading you had a zipper I wondered if I should have requested a zipper. I am pleased I chose to go with the magnet closure. I think it is the right choice for the midi Sabrina I ordered.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


I like the second one!


----------



## anitalilac

Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


----------



## pdxhb

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design. I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


This is beautiful!!! I hope we get a mod shot some day too.  (hint)


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design. I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


Love the customization! And I love the blue!! I have a Zhoe Legend too, and what I'm thinking as an extra if ever I'll get one again is a top handle similar to the one on the Juliet.  Would any of you here have an idea if Marco allows that?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design. I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


Your customizations make it look like a completely different bag. Very nice!


----------



## pdxhb

anitalilac said:


> I would love to see more of Juliet.
> 
> I ordered a Zhoe in Red Cherry Napa but I am now torn between that and The Flat Calf in Red Cherry. It seems the Flat Calf in shinier which I like but is the red similar red with the Napa?


Oo - I love both of those reds! Will take a peek at the swatches I have when I get home to see what difference stands out between the two.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Wow that's fast!! I hope that's the case this time.


I got my bag on sabrina welcome sale a few months ago and similarly, it came in 6 days after ordering (I got a notification it was shipped on Tuesday, it came to the US East Coast on Friday). With that being said, however, a standard nappa color Sabrina is probably a fairly straightforward bag to make (minimalist hardware and details), so the speed would vary depending on the bag and workshop busyness I imagine. Especially for more rare leathers that need to be restocked.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!



Great merciful gravy, your Zhoe Legend looks like nothing we've seen here before.  Wow!


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> I would love to see more of Juliet.
> 
> I ordered a Zhoe in Red Cherry Napa but I am now torn between that and The Flat Calf in Red Cherry. It seems the Flat Calf in shinier which I like but is the red similar red with the Napa?



I have a Red Cherry nappa and it is a beautiful bright red.  My natural calf Red Cherry swatch on the other hand seems to be maroonish/wine color.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


I like the 2nd one better.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


Oh. Em. Gee! That is one gorgeous bag! It looks like a different bag with the details you added.  Congrats!


----------



## Rikireads

This is my very first post here. I ordered a Sabrina Midi in dark violet merinos with dark gray interior. I am excited to see all the beauties that are shared here that inspired my purchase. [emoji16]


----------



## TotinScience

Rikireads said:


> This is my very first post here. I ordered a Sabrina Midi in dark violet merinos with dark gray interior. I am excited to see all the beauties that are shared here that inspired my purchase. [emoji16]


Bag twins!


----------



## pandorabox

Devyn Danielle said:


> After getting all the swatches with my last order, and seeing just how gorgeous River blue vachetta is in person I couldn't take the risk of River blue vachetta being discontinued. I'm getting a River blue midi Selene with dark gunmetal. Was it you @pdxhb that had the river blue/dark gunmetal arianna? That was my inspiration.


We can order swatches of the leathers?


----------



## pandorabox

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thinking ahead to Fall, and dressing up my Aphrodite. This is not the scarf I'll be using. I'd like something more vibrant, but which scarf tie do you like best?
> View attachment 3774360
> 
> View attachment 3774361


I love the side tie.


----------



## pandorabox

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh you will love it and now you are one of the doomed, like those of us who now have "several" MM bags.


Uh oh!!! Lol.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I spent all night on a plane Sat night.. With my little bag of leathers... Kept looking and waiting to order until Sunday.  I fell asleep last night with my iPad and never finished my order!  So.  I missed out.  Will live vicariously.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pandorabox said:


> We can order swatches of the leathers?


They started something new several months ago where they send a large envelope of all the swatches (excluding the temporary in between season leathers) with your order. What a great marketing technique! You are doomed!


----------



## momasaurus

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


Thank you so much for these pix! Really helpful. And beautiful "loot" for you! Congrats.


----------



## carterazo

pandorabox said:


> We can order swatches of the leathers?


If you don't get the full batch of leaher samples - or don't want to, you can ask Colette for a few colors/leathers you are interested in. If you ask ahead of time, it can be sent with your bag. Nothing like getting a better idea about the color or leather.  [emoji4]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!



I love your customization!!! This make me wonder about the bracelet/necklace/bag charm from long time ago. Can they still make it? I'd like to have those stuff, but since it's not on the website and never get mention, I never ask. Maybe I should ask. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I spent all night on a plane Sat night.. With my little bag of leathers... Kept looking and waiting to order until Sunday.  I fell asleep last night with my iPad and never finished my order!  So.  I missed out.  Will live vicariously.



I sit it out, too. It's not easy coz I actually have a list. A very long list of what I want to order from them. Down into the details of leather, color, hardware and lining color. But I already spent so much lately and I have trips coming up soon. I still dream of a forest green Aura and some other bags, but that will have to wait.


----------



## djfmn

Rikireads said:


> This is my very first post here. I ordered a Sabrina Midi in dark violet merinos with dark gray interior. I am excited to see all the beauties that are shared here that inspired my purchase. [emoji16]


Welcome to the group. We are excited to have you join us. I can't wait to see your Sabrina midi in dark violet merino. Sounds amazing!!


----------



## thedseer

Devyn Danielle said:


> They started something new several months ago where they send a large envelope of all the swatches (excluding the temporary in between season leathers) with your order. What a great marketing technique! You are doomed![emoji38]


Ooh, I didn't know they were still doing this. That would be so helpful for future orders.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Thought I'd share my recent loot. I customized my Zhoe Legend in Bluette Merinos with an extra bling on the flap and a matching Tassel. It was Marco's design.Dear sweet Colette was so patient in helping me out and reading my mind. She is truly wonderful to work with!  I'm happy with what he came up with . Then I ordered  a shorter strap . As shown in the last picture.
> And I included a comparison picture of the cardholder and the Mini Penelope in Jade
> In my loot I ordered a Flora In Bronze Africa with Matching Tassels and an individual tassel in Pink Crystal Merinos. Now I want something in Pink Crystal!


Well gal you went crazy and I love your design. I have no imagination whatsoever!!


----------



## Rikireads

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group. We are excited to have you join us. I can't wait to see your Sabrina midi in dark violet merino. Sounds amazing!!



Thank you for such kind words! [emoji4]


----------



## Farfelue63

TotinScience said:


> Welcome . My first MM bag was Sabrina too (the regular size) and also (partially) in black nappa! You will love it, it's gorgeous bag!
> Just one small thing RE: zipper. While I don't regret getting mine with a zipper, as I use it as a work bag sometimes and take public transit, I find that this bag definitely is meant for a magnet closure. The zipper (at least to me) feels a little bit awkward to deal with when I need to get things in and out in a hurry. So for my midi, which I will carry mostly as shoulder or both flaps on one side, I ordered it with a magnet. But it's a super tiny thing, and chances are you may not even notice anyway .
> So excited for all the mod shots and reveals!


Thank you very much for your advice. I was hesitant for the closure (and also for the leather, the color, the HW) but finally I went for the zip, probably because I am a zip closure girl for handbags ! But I think you're right ,with the flaps on one side, and in a hurry, a magnet is more practical.
And if I fall in love with the Sabrina, maybe I am going to order another one! In a pop color certainly (and may be a magnet, wait and see) ! I was just thinking that it will be also my first black bag since many years ago!
Sorry for my poor english, but like many French people I am not easy with "exotics" languages


----------



## Claudia Herzog

vink said:


> I sit it out, too. It's not easy coz I actually have a list. A very long list of what I want to order from them. Down into the details of leather, color, hardware and lining color. But I already spent so much lately and I have trips coming up soon. I still dream of a forest green Aura and some other bags, but that will have to wait.



Oh yes.  My dream list is currently five Massaccesis long, none of which I will be able to order anytime soon.  I enjoy reading my list over to myself occasionally and switching around the lining and hardware plans to see how the new combinations feel.  It just keeps getting longer the more beautiful pieces show up in the photos here.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I sit it out, too. It's not easy coz I actually have a list. A very long list of what I want to order from them. Down into the details of leather, color, hardware and lining color. But I already spent so much lately and I have trips coming up soon. I still dream of a forest green Aura and some other bags, but that will have to wait.


I also sat this sale out.  I just declared in another thread that I am on a ban until the end of the year.  I didn't know that Marco would offer 40% off.  I think this was a first?  But it's a good feeling that I won over temptation this time.   I want something in Port.  The Midi Minerva works so well for me, but mine is in Red Cherry so I may not want the style in something that has a red tinge to it.  Maybe Port for an Angelica, though I really have no idea how Merinos hold up in a (semi) structured style.


----------



## VanBod1525

Any midi Minerva in Merinos leather on here at all? I have one in vachetta and love it. Just wondering how soft and floppy it gets in Merinos?


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh yes.  My dream list is currently five Massaccesis long, none of which I will be able to order anytime soon.  I enjoy reading my list over to myself occasionally and switching around the lining and hardware plans to see how the new combinations feel.  It just keeps getting longer the more beautiful pieces show up in the photos here.



I agree. The list keeps getting longer once the more leather varieties are up to offer. There were once I have 3 bags on this list with the same lining just so I can be done with the decision and obsession. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also sat this sale out.  I just declared in another thread that I am on a ban until the end of the year.  I didn't know that Marco would offer 40% off.  I think this was a first?  But it's a good feeling that I won over temptation this time.   I want something in Port.  The Midi Minerva works so well for me, but mine is in Red Cherry so I may not want the style in something that has a red tinge to it.  Maybe Port for an Angelica, though I really have no idea how Merinos hold up in a (semi) structured style.



You did very well. I think it's the first, too. Normally it's 20% with free shipping, I think. Port is also on my list. I have it down for an Aura, too. [emoji28] 

My Angelica pebble soften up a bit, but still hold its shape. When it first arrived, it was a softly structured bag, then after being abused by me for a while [emoji28], (I do carry quite a lot and do fill it up), it soften up and become loose a little. I think Merino will hold up the same way? But if you want it to really hold its shape, maybe ask for extra backing?


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> Any midi Minerva in Merinos leather on here at all? I have one in vachetta and love it. Just wondering how soft and floppy it gets in Merinos?



I have Port Merinos Minnie...it is a puddle once broken in. I am sure I will be getting it out once fall hits!


----------



## Odebdo

Hey all...I sat the sale out...40% off was SUPER tempting though!!! 

I have a box on its way from Italy now from the last promotion...so Juliet reveal should be tomorrow or Friday, depending on when the delivery comes! 

Can't wait to see all these lovely sale bags revealed!

Also...not sure the book of swatches are still available. That was a special promotion with orders a while back. But you can always get swatches sent if you ask Colette!


----------



## momasaurus

vink said:


> I sit it out, too. It's not easy coz I actually have a list. A very long list of what I want to order from them. Down into the details of leather, color, hardware and lining color. But I already spent so much lately and I have trips coming up soon. I still dream of a forest green Aura and some other bags, but that will have to wait.


They are so good about sales. We never have to wait too long. And I think it's best to be prepared with a specific wish (I never am, so I spend the night before a sale cramming research and dithering!!)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

momasaurus said:


> They are so good about sales. We never have to wait too long. And I think it's best to be prepared with a specific wish (I never am, so I spend the night before a sale cramming research and dithering!!)


Haha! It's true. I've been prepared with my wish for so long but I'm still (inexplicably) waiting to take the plunge! My two wishes are a Selene in cameo rose and SHW customized with studs. The other is a Sabrina midi in a pop color…maybe orange or yellow? Does MM have a true orange?


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Haha! It's true. I've been prepared with my wish for so long but I'm still (inexplicably) waiting to take the plunge! My two wishes are a Selene in cameo rose and SHW customized with studs. The other is a Sabrina midi in a pop color…maybe orange or yellow? Does MM have a true orange?


Great wish list. I ordered the midi Sabrina in a cameo rose super excited. Yes MM has a true orange I have the Zhoe in orange nappa. It is a great pop of color that I really like. I was really hesitant to get an orange bag but I am so pleased I did. My mantra became orange is the new black. I use it all the time and it has worn really well. You can't go wrong with the orange nappa it is just a great leather.


----------



## pandorabox

Devyn Danielle said:


> They started something new several months ago where they send a large envelope of all the swatches (excluding the temporary in between season leathers) with your order. What a great marketing technique! You are doomed!


I just might be doomed. Lol.


----------



## pandorabox

carterazo said:


> If you don't get the full batch of leaher samples - or don't want to, you can ask Colette for a few colors/leathers you are interested in. If you ask ahead of time, it can be sent with your bag. Nothing like getting a better idea about the color or leather.  [emoji4]


I just may do that. Thanks!


----------



## anitalilac

pdxhb said:


> This is beautiful!!! I hope we get a mod shot some day too.  (hint)


I will someday! I stay home during the day .


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> Love the customization! And I love the blue!! I have a Zhoe Legend too, and what I'm thinking as an extra if ever I'll get one again is a top handle similar to the one on the Juliet.  Would any of you here have an idea if Marco allows that?



That is an excellent idea! Now I wish I had thought of that. I would definitely do that if Marco says yes.



Devyn Danielle said:


> Your customizations make it look like a completely different bag. Very nice!





Claudia Herzog said:


> Great merciful gravy, your Zhoe Legend looks like nothing we've seen here before.  Wow!





msd_bags said:


> I have a Red Cherry nappa and it is a beautiful bright red.  My natural calf Red Cherry swatch on the other hand seems to be maroonish/wine color.



thanks, that helped tremendously. 


carterazo said:


> Oh. Em. Gee! That is one gorgeous bag! It looks like a different bag with the details you added.  Congrats!





vink said:


> I love your customization!!! This make me wonder about the bracelet/necklace/bag charm from long time ago. Can they still make it? I'd like to have those stuff, but since it's not on the website and never get mention, I never ask. Maybe I should ask. [emoji848]


It is still available. just ask Colette. 



southernbelle43 said:


> Well gal you went crazy and I love your design. I have no imagination whatsoever!!



thanks you ladies for your sweet words!
I just told Marco and Colette what I want and they came up with this  customisation for 40 Euros.


----------



## anitalilac

pandorabox said:


> I just might be doomed. Lol.


Yeap. very sneaky of them. Now I Want something in Turquoise Napa, Crystal Pink Merinos and those Nubuck leather are just sumptuous... and Nude Pebbled! will this ever end?


----------



## TotinScience

A dumb question to experienced MM customers - what happens to the sample sale bags that don't get sold during the sample sale? Is there still any way to get them for a reduced price after or they are gone for good?


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> A dumb question to experienced MM customers - what happens to the sample sale bags that don't get sold during the sample sale? Is there still any way to get them for a reduced price after or they are gone for good?


Email Colette and ask her.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Hey all...I sat the sale out...40% off was SUPER tempting though!!!
> 
> I have a box on its way from Italy now from the last promotion...so Juliet reveal should be tomorrow or Friday, depending on when the delivery comes!
> 
> Can't wait to see all these lovely sale bags revealed!
> 
> Also...not sure the book of swatches are still available. That was a special promotion with orders a while back. But you can always get swatches sent if you ask Colette!



OMG!! Please... review your Juliet! I'm dying to see and know more about her! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> It is still available. just ask Colette.
> .



Oh my! Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> A dumb question to experienced MM customers - what happens to the sample sale bags that don't get sold during the sample sale? Is there still any way to get them for a reduced price after or they are gone for good?



I think they keep it for the next sale and may even reduce the price a little bit more. I can say this coz I'm keeping my eyes on one bag that doesn't sell for the last two sale. I like it, but it's kind of a redundant of what I already have so I just loom around.


----------



## momasaurus

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Haha! It's true. I've been prepared with my wish for so long but I'm still (inexplicably) waiting to take the plunge! My two wishes are a Selene in cameo rose and SHW customized with studs. The other is a Sabrina midi in a pop color…maybe orange or yellow? Does MM have a true orange?


These sound great. IDK about the orange possibilities.


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Haha! It's true. I've been prepared with my wish for so long but I'm still (inexplicably) waiting to take the plunge! My two wishes are a Selene in cameo rose and SHW customized with studs. The other is a Sabrina midi in a pop color…maybe orange or yellow? Does MM have a true orange?


I agree with djfmn. They do have a true orange (or possibly more than one depending on tour preference). I asked for orange samples a while back as I'm trying to decide which bag to get made in orange. [emoji28] [emoji6] 
Here are some pics I took outside today. It's a partly cloudy day - no direct sunlight on the samples. (My camera doesn't translate an exact color, but it's not far.)


From left to right you have orange merinos - it's a gorgeous burnt orange, pebbled orange (this is the most accurate version of this color among all the pics I took) , and nappa orange which is closer to the color in pebbled than shown here.


Here's another view.


The first one on the left is the nappa orange.


----------



## carterazo

Here is one more older pic with some sunshine streaming through the window. I did not include the orange nappa because it was reading too red.   On the left is orange in merinos and the right is pebbled orange.  The pebbled is reading more yellow than it actually is. I think the pebbled is also a true orange and would be a great color for Calista.


----------



## Odebdo

Juliet is in the house!!!

I will enclose some pictures that are super quick right now, but will load her up and use her tomorrow so will do more then!

First thought...dark brown Tusciana leather is to die for!

And Juliet is big. Marco uses enough stuffing that she arrives super big and boxy!

These pictures are with her fully stuffed, right out of the box!






I love how the strap attaches as it is on one side versus smack dab in the middle which I think will make it carry less boxy on the shoulder, though will be able to comment more once I use her!






And here is a top shot...lovely finishing details we get spoiled to expect with Massaccesi!


----------



## Odebdo

The inside of Juliet is super roomy....like...everything and the kitchen sink roomy!

There is a double zip top...so big mouth opening...




Standard pocketing inside






And I got the orange pebbled card case (love) and here are some pictures...the outside zip pocket is large...this card case fits in with plenty of room to spare!!





View attachment 3777371


----------



## Odebdo

So I will try to do some comparison shots this weekend with Juliet and other Massaccesi styles...

But super pleased with these at first impressions!
Juliet unstuffed was already slouching a bit. So will take some modeling shots tomorrow as well as what fits etc.


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> So I will try to do some comparison shots this weekend with Juliet and other Massaccesi styles...
> 
> But super pleased with these at first impressions!
> Juliet unstuffed was already slouching a bit. So will take some modeling shots tomorrow as well as what fits etc.
> 
> View attachment 3777370


Thank you so much for these photos!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> Here is one more older pic with some sunshine streaming through the window. I did not include the orange nappa because it was reading too red.   On the left is orange in merinos and the right is pebbled orange.  The pebbled is reading more yellow than it actually is. I think the pebbled is also a true orange and would be a great color for Calista.
> View attachment 3777328


Amazing photos - thanks SO much for sharing!!! I would love how fun and everyday the midi Sabrina would look in that pebbled orange. It is exactly what I'm looking for. I'd love how warm it would look with gold hardware. Now I know exactly what bags I want hehe! I just have to wait for the right timing


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> I agree with djfmn. They do have a true orange (or possibly more than one depending on tour preference). I asked for orange samples a while back as I'm trying to decide which bag to get made in orange. [emoji28] [emoji6]
> Here are some pics I took outside today. It's a partly cloudy day - no direct sunlight on the samples. (My camera doesn't translate an exact color, but it's not far.)
> View attachment 3777309
> 
> From left to right you have orange merinos - it's a gorgeous burnt orange, pebbled orange (this is the most accurate version of this color among all the pics I took) , and nappa orange which is closer to the color in pebbled than shown here.
> 
> 
> Here's another view.
> View attachment 3777313
> 
> The first one on the left is the nappa orange.


That middle orange pebbled leather reminds me of the group bespoke we did with Belen Echandia eons ago. Beautiful leather. oh how much I love that orange leather, but not the bag unfortunately. It went to a new owner.


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> So I will try to do some comparison shots this weekend with Juliet and other Massaccesi styles...
> 
> But super pleased with these at first impressions!
> Juliet unstuffed was already slouching a bit. So will take some modeling shots tomorrow as well as what fits etc.
> 
> View attachment 3777370


Gorgeous! The leather reminds me of BEs Dark Chocolate Matte leather . It's now on my wish list.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Yeap. very sneaky of them. Now I Want something in Turquoise Napa, Crystal Pink Merinos and those Nubuck leather are just sumptuous... and Nude Pebbled! will this ever end?


I have a crystal pink Daphne and it has been such a versatile style and leather. Goes with so much I really enjoy carrying it. I love the Nubuck I have a midi Soulmate in Ochre and a cobalt blue and I had one in cream shimmer as well that I gave to my friend for her birthday. She loved the cream shimmer and I replaced it with the ochre nubuck which is more my color. The nubuck is just amazing and I love it in the midi Soulmate - just perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

I received my first Penelope messenger today in the blue Venezia.  It is so cute.  Now I see why someone called it the "little bag that could."  I think it may become one of my favorites to carry.


----------



## TotinScience

Thanks for the shots, @Odebdo ! I didn't realize how beautiful the top stitching is on this bag! It's not for me, as I can't deal with handhelds, but it's a gorgeous satchel! I do need something in tuscania, however . My wish list besides it  includes tangerine Nappa, port merinos and pretty much all africas besides maybe gold. Ah, dreams


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> So I will try to do some comparison shots this weekend with Juliet and other Massaccesi styles...
> 
> But super pleased with these at first impressions!
> Juliet unstuffed was already slouching a bit. So will take some modeling shots tomorrow as well as what fits etc.
> 
> View attachment 3777370


Now I am on a real computer and got to study your photos a little more closely. Awesome pics and thank you again for sharing them!
I am awaiting my Juliet in merinos - and am excited to see that slouch happening in your photo of the 'unstuffed' bag. This looks like a great workhorse of a style with some lovely details. Can't wait to hear how she wears for you!


----------



## lenie

My dark green vachetta Aphrodite is on her way. Cant wait to see the dark green vachetta in real life.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> So I will try to do some comparison shots this weekend with Juliet and other Massaccesi styles...
> 
> But super pleased with these at first impressions!
> Juliet unstuffed was already slouching a bit. So will take some modeling shots tomorrow as well as what fits etc.
> 
> View attachment 3777370



OMG! Thank you so much! These are fantastic! Enjoy your beautiful Juliet! [emoji38]


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> That middle orange pebbled leather reminds me of the group bespoke we did with Belen Echandia eons ago. Beautiful leather. oh how much I love that orange leather, but not the bag unfortunately. It went to a new owner.


I still have my Hold Me from that group bespoke. I love that thick, chewy orange pebbled, too. It's still a great bag for me as it holds all my other stuff that I won't carry in my regular handbag.


----------



## VanBod1525

Rocked my new to me Wine Africa Angel today. My soul, that bag is so light! Carried exactly what I carry in my pebbled Soulmate but half the weight. Love, love, love.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I have a crystal pink Daphne and it has been such a versatile style and leather. Goes with so much I really enjoy carrying it. I love the Nubuck I have a midi Soulmate in Ochre and a cobalt blue and I had one in cream shimmer as well that I gave to my friend for her birthday. She loved the cream shimmer and I replaced it with the ochre nubuck which is more my color. The nubuck is just amazing and I love it in the midi Soulmate - just perfect.


Di, I just love the crystal pink too. Never, ever thought I would have a pink bag but this one just has the x factor. Looks amazing with neutrals and blues and even a soft grey. Had my ochre nubuck Selene out last week - love that colour and could happily sit stroking the leather for ages. Wish I had snapped up taupe when it was available...and storm grey!


----------



## TotinScience

VanBod1525 said:


> Rocked my new to me Wine Africa Angel today. My soul, that bag is so light! Carried exactly what I carry in my pebbled Soulmate but half the weight. Love, love, love.


I think your words are a sign. I was just thinking today how my life would greatly benefit from a wine Africa Demetra


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> My dark green vachetta Aphrodite is on her way. Cant wait to see the dark green vachetta in real life.


Oh I am going to be so jealous.  Aphrodite is my favorite style (I have two pre loved and one new) and I have been looking for a green leather for several years now.  But I was afraid this stye would be too heavy for my shoulder in  vachetta.  I cannot wait to see yours.  It is going to be dynamite. Please post pics soon!!!!,


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I think your words are a sign. I was just thinking today how my life would greatly benefit from a wine Africa Demetra


I love the wine Africa leather such an amazing color. Only reason I decided not to get a bag in this leather is because I am now in a summer climate and I think it would be better for fall or winter. I am loving living in a summer climate after all those years living in Minnesota with all the snow and winter weather.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh I am going to be so jealous.  Aphrodite is my favorite style (I have two pre loved and one new) and I have been looking for a green leather for several years now.  But I was afraid this stye would be too heavy for my shoulder in  vachetta.  I cannot wait to see yours.  It is going to be dynamite. Please post pics soon!!!!,



I absolutely love the Aphrodite it was my first MM bag. I have heard that my pearl grey Aphrodite was one of the first bags made by Marco for a customer. My daughter asked me so nicely for the Aphrodite for her birthday so I promptly ordered another one in all purple. It is such a great and underrated style of MM bags. My problem is that I love all his bags and the leathers are just stunning. Although I have learned that the larger bags, as much as I love them I cannot wear them, they tend to wear me. I tried a full size Divina and it did not work out for me at all. It looked enormous when I was carrying it.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, I just love the crystal pink too. Never, ever thought I would have a pink bag but this one just has the x factor. Looks amazing with neutrals and blues and even a soft grey. Had my ochre nubuck Selene out last week - love that colour and could happily sit stroking the leather for ages. Wish I had snapped up taupe when it was available...and storm grey!


Vannie I agree it definitely has the x factor. I think it is because of the shade of pink it is the perfect shade and is extremely versatile. I also happen to love the Daphne never thought I would but I really do.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I absolutely love the Aphrodite it was my first MM bag. I have heard that my pearl grey Aphrodite was one of the first bags made by Marco for a customer. My daughter asked me so nicely for the Aphrodite for her birthday so I promptly ordered another one in all purple. It is such a great and underrated style of MM bags. My problem is that I love all his bags and the leathers are just stunning. Although I have learned that the larger bags, as much as I love them I cannot wear them, they tend to wear me. I tried a full size Divina and it did not work out for me at all. It looked enormous when I was carrying it.


I have one coming that I  bought from another TPF member.  It is a gray one and I know I am going to love it.  I agree that it is very very underrated.  Oh well that is just more for you and me!!!


----------



## bblonde

Opinions on light gunmetal hardware? I'm thinking of pairing it with whiskey Tuscania.


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Opinions on light gunmetal hardware? I'm thinking of pairing it with whiskey Tuscania.



It's a little bit darker than silver. If you're in shade or darker light, you may not see the difference. It's like a silver with a shadow cast on. But the difference is there. 

I think your pairing will be pretty and understated.


----------



## bblonde

vink said:


> It's a little bit darker than silver. If you're in shade or darker light, you may not see the difference. It's like a silver with a shadow cast on. But the difference is there.
> 
> I think your pairing will be pretty and understated.


Thanks, vink. That's what I'd be going for. Have you (or anyone else reading) seen whiskey Tuscania in real life? Impressions?


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Opinions on light gunmetal hardware? I'm thinking of pairing it with whiskey Tuscania.


I was going to get light gunmetal hw until an MM tpf lady indicated it was very close to silver. I have the dark gunmetal hardware on a burgundy Aura and absolutely love it. I decided against the light Gunmetal as it was not worth the extra when it was that similar to silver HW. At least that was my rationale in going with silver HW.


----------



## mleleigh

Odebdo said:


> The inside of Juliet is super roomy....like...everything and the kitchen sink roomy!
> 
> There is a double zip top...so big mouth opening...
> 
> View attachment 3777349
> 
> 
> Standard pocketing inside
> 
> View attachment 3777350
> 
> View attachment 3777351
> 
> 
> And I got the orange pebbled card case (love) and here are some pictures...the outside zip pocket is large...this card case fits in with plenty of room to spare!!
> 
> View attachment 3777356
> 
> View attachment 3777367
> 
> View attachment 3777371



Thanks so much for posting!! The card case is swimming in there, lol

That Tusciana leather has such rich texture - love it!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Super excited for this promotion and new card holder! Love he new vachettas as well! Not sure if I will splurge with one of those, or get another Calista in a merinos or pebbled leather....ahh! The choice and options are floating in my head for sweet Massaccesi dreams.



It looks like Calista is your favorite style!


----------



## VanBod1525

I was asked to post some mod shots of Angel full size. The one I have has had the handles lengthened by 2". This bag is so light to carry. Not the outfit I would normally wear this bag with but I was in the middle of cleaning the apartment when the light got bright enough to take a photo. So much for the British summer.


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing photos - thanks SO much for sharing!!! I would love how fun and everyday the midi Sabrina would look in that pebbled orange. It is exactly what I'm looking for. I'd love how warm it would look with gold hardware. Now I know exactly what bags I want hehe! I just have to wait for the right timing [emoji3][emoji3]


You're welcome! 
Yes! Sabrina would look amazing in the pebbled orange. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
I think Sabrina would be just as chic in the nappa orange too! [emoji362] 
(None of my pics did the nappa orange much justice - it came out looking more coral-y but it is not. It is a true orange.) Hmmm, you have my wheels turnings now. [emoji50] 

Since you won't be ordering soon, I would recommend that you ask Colette for samples of both the pebbled and the nappa orange.  You'll love them! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> The inside of Juliet is super roomy....like...everything and the kitchen sink roomy!
> 
> There is a double zip top...so big mouth opening...
> 
> View attachment 3777349
> 
> 
> Standard pocketing inside
> 
> View attachment 3777350
> 
> View attachment 3777351
> 
> 
> And I got the orange pebbled card case (love) and here are some pictures...the outside zip pocket is large...this card case fits in with plenty of room to spare!!
> 
> View attachment 3777356
> 
> View attachment 3777367
> 
> View attachment 3777371



Congrats on your new goddies, Odebdo! Juliet looks like a great bag for traveling. And that card case in orange is a delight. (Pretty colors make me smile and brighten my day. [emoji106] )  
Hope to see mod shots soon! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> You're welcome!
> Yes! Sabrina would look amazing in the pebbled orange. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> I think Sabrina would be just as chic in the nappa orange too! [emoji362]
> (None of my pics did the nappa orange much justice - it came out looking more coral-y but it is not. It is a true orange.) Hmmm, you have my wheels turnings now. [emoji50]
> 
> Since you won't be ordering soon, I would recommend that you ask Colette for samples of both the pebbled and the nappa orange.  You'll love them! [emoji4]


I have a Zhoe in nappa orange and it is definitely a true orange. It is such a lovely leather and has held up so well. I use it all the time. I think it would be amazing in a Sabrina. I wish there was a pink nappa similar to the cameo rose. I would definitely have selected a nappa for the midi Sabrina I think it will be a really good leather for that bag.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I have a Zhoe in nappa orange and it is definitely a true orange. It is such a lovely leather and has held up so well. I use it all the time. I think it would be amazing in a Sabrina. I wish there was a pink nappa similar to the cameo rose. I would definitely have selected a nappa for the midi Sabrina I think it will be a really good leather for that bag.


It was your orange Zhoe that made me want a sample of the leather! In your pics, the color is accurate and gorgeous!  You made me start wondering which bag I should get in that color. I  still can't make up my mind! [emoji15]  (I may kick myself for not getting something in this color during the 40% off sale....)


----------



## VanBod1525

I find I am drifting back to more neutral colours in my bags, but I still love a pop of colour. To this end, I just ordered a Penny Midi in Deep Violet, a Penny Midi in Dark Orange Tuscania and a Cardholder in Celeste Merinos. I am really keen to see the Dark Orange Tuscania. Chatting with Colette she said it was deep and burnt and very similar to the Orange Merinos. I'm also thinking about an Oxblood bag. I need to stop thinking. It is far too costly!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> It was your orange Zhoe that made me want a sample of the leather! In your pics, the color is accurate and gorgeous!  You made me start wondering which bag I should get in that color. I  still can't make up my mind! [emoji15]  (I may kick myself for not getting something in this color during the 40% off sale....)


Caterazo you cannot go wrong with the orange nappa. It is one of my favorite MM nappa leather colors. It is such a wonderful shade of orange and goes well with so much. I find that I use it fairly often. It is so strange because years ago the only bags that I owned were either black or brown. Once I started buying MM bags and previously BE I made the decision to introduce some color leather handbags. I now wear orange, yellow, purple, pink, red, green, metallics and blue in lots of different shades, I have one brown bag and 2 black bags. Yikes can't believe how BE and MM had that much of an affect or change in my handbag choices. I suppose I could not resist all the beautiful leathers. Waiting for my cameo rose midi Sabrina to add to my ever growing MM collection.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I find I am drifting back to more neutral colours in my bags, but I still love a pop of colour. To this end, I just ordered a Penny Midi in Deep Violet, a Penny Midi in Dark Orange Tuscania and a Cardholder in Celeste Merinos. I am really keen to see the Dark Orange Tuscania. Chatting with Colette she said it was deep and burnt and very similar to the Orange Merinos. I'm also thinking about an Oxblood bag. I need to stop thinking. It is far too costly!


Vannie I gone the complete opposite. Living in Florida in an all year summer climate has changed my choices in leathers. Previously being in Minnesota meant winter and fall was a large part of the year. I gravitated towards winter and fall handbags. In Florida I am using bright summer colors when it comes to my MM bags. I use the orange and yellow Zhoe's fairly often as well as the blues and pinks and greens and purples. I must say I am enjoying being back in a summer climate. I don't think I could handle shoveling snow again.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Vannie I gone the complete opposite. Living in Florida in an all year summer climate has changed my choices in leathers. Previously being in Minnesota meant winter and fall was a large part of the year. I gravitated towards winter and fall handbags. In Florida I am using bright summer colors when it comes to my MM bags. I use the orange and yellow Zhoe's fairly often as well as the blues and pinks and greens and purples. I must say I am enjoying being back in a summer climate. I don't think I could handle shoveling snow again.


I'm the complete opposite! As a Florida native, I wear dark purses year round.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Vannie I gone the complete opposite. Living in Florida in an all year summer climate has changed my choices in leathers. Previously being in Minnesota meant winter and fall was a large part of the year. I gravitated towards winter and fall handbags. In Florida I am using bright summer colors when it comes to my MM bags. I use the orange and yellow Zhoe's fairly often as well as the blues and pinks and greens and purples. I must say I am enjoying being back in a summer climate. I don't think I could handle shoveling snow again.


I don't think I've seen your yellow Zhoe. It's sounds so cheery! Could post a pic? Pretty please?  [emoji56]


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm the complete opposite! As a Florida native, I wear dark purses year round.


That is so interesting. I think I am just so pleased to be back in a summer climate after all these years that I am loving all the lovely summer clothes and bags that I can wear. After all these years in a long cold winter climate I think it definitely  has had this effect on my choices of bag leathers.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Caterazo you cannot go wrong with the orange nappa. It is one of my favorite MM nappa leather colors. It is such a wonderful shade of orange and goes well with so much. I find that I use it fairly often. It is so strange because years ago the only bags that I owned were either black or brown. Once I started buying MM bags and previously BE I made the decision to introduce some color leather handbags. I now wear orange, yellow, purple, pink, red, green, metallics and blue in lots of different shades, I have one brown bag and 2 black bags. Yikes can't believe how BE and MM had that much of an affect or change in my handbag choices. I suppose I could not resist all the beautiful leathers. Waiting for my cameo rose midi Sabrina to add to my ever growing MM collection.



A girl after my own heart! [emoji112] 
I looove color too! I think life's too short not to enjoy beautiful colors. We get all four season here, but I wear any color any time.  My brown bags are really saddle and I  don't use them often. I  rarely carry my black bags. Oh well. I just like to carry what makes me happy. [emoji6] 
Can't wait to see your new bag in cameo rose.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> That is so interesting. I think I am just so pleased to be back in a summer climate after all these years that I am loving all the lovely summer clothes and bags that I can wear. After all these years in a long cold winter climate I think it definitely  has had this effect on my choices of bag leathers.


I'm in South East Asia and in a tropical climate.  I can practically wear any color.  Last year I dabbled into colorful bags.  But after a while, I've found myself longing for neutrals again!  I consider red neutralish but it is my only colorful bag from MM!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I don't think I've seen your yellow Zhoe. It's sounds so cheery! Could post a pic? Pretty please?  [emoji56]


I will get it out tomorrow and post a photo. It is the mini Zhoe not the regular size Zhoe. It is a good size though and fits what I need in a smaller bag.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I'm in South East Asia and in a tropical climate.  I can practically wear any color.  Last year I dabbled into colorful bags.  But after a while, I've found myself longing for neutrals again!  I consider red neutralish but it is my only colorful bag from MM!


It is so interesting hearing everyones choices when it comes to leather colors and where they live. I love color it makes me happy and I find that I am smiling all the time. I have an Amaranto red midi Selene and I also think it is a fairly neutral color. Goes with lots and I use it quite often.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I will get it out tomorrow and post a photo. It is the mini Zhoe not the regular size Zhoe. It is a good size though and fits what I need in a smaller bag.


Thank you!  [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my Zhoe a lot lately.  [emoji7]


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies who got their new credit card holder, what do you think? Do you think it's worthy as a standalone purchase or it's a cool add on, but you wouldn't have invested in it otherwise?


----------



## lenie

Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!


----------



## lenie

I also got the card holder in Flirt red pebbled leather as a gift. It came beautifully gift wrapped. I  got so excited about my dark green vachetta Aphrodite that I didn't take a picture of the card holder. I think it would be perfect for a quick shopping trip or switching to a smaller bag for an evening out. It would make a great bridesmaids'  or Christmas gift.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131


Agree, this is just beautiful!!!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131


Absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Ludmilla

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131


Beautiful! I might need to copy this.


----------



## TotinScience

I never thought myself as a fan of Vachetta in large quantities, but this is incredible. Color, texture - it took Aphrodite on a whole new level!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131


Lenie this absolutely gorgeous. I love the Aphrodite and this color is just stunning.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lenie this absolutely gorgeous. I love the Aphrodite and this color is just stunning.



Thank you! I can't stop looking at it. Just love the color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Just in case others consider getting an Aphrodite I thought I would share this. I always want an outside pocket for cell phone and preferably keys, so I was hesitant to buy this preowned gray one  because it does not have one.  My other two both have outside pockets.  But the pockets are situated so high in this deep bag that it is very easy to reach in and get the phone.  Just wanted to share this info now that Lenie has posted the most gorgeous Aphrodite ever!!  I predict others will now want to try out this style!


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone received their shipping notifications from the 40% off sale yet?


----------



## piosavsfan

I haven't. I'm still waiting for a dark violet Calista I ordered 6 weeks ago.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't. I'm still waiting for a dark violet Calista I ordered 6 weeks ago.


Im with you on dark violet. I asked Colette and she said dark violet leather should be coming in soon (that was last week), here is hoping soon IS soon


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone received their shipping notifications from the 40% off sale yet?


I received mine today and it should be here at EOD Tuesday August 8th.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Nope, not yet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131



Popping in to say WOW! Gorgeous, lenie! I love dark greens!


----------



## VanBod1525

I asked about my sale bags but they won't ship soon as the sale was apparently a big one. So, I patiently wait. I ordered a Deep Violet Merinos midi Penny after the sale, so hopefully that leather is in stock soon so that they can send it all together.


----------



## Farfelue63

I received mine yesterday with many samples (and I did'nt ask for). I' ll try to post pics this week end !


----------



## clu0984

New iced olive calista at the kids' swimming lessons.  This and the messenger calista are one of my favorite styles!


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> I asked about my sale bags but they won't ship soon as the sale was apparently a big one. So, I patiently wait. I ordered a Deep Violet Merinos midi Penny after the sale, so hopefully that leather is in stock soon so that they can send it all together.


Good to know!
I have a dark violet midi penny in my sale order. It was very late in the day by the time I actually made a decision and ordered, so I've generally figured it would be at the back of the line.


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> New iced olive calista at the kids' swimming lessons.  This and the messenger calista are one of my favorite styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786546


Lovely! So slouchy already.


----------



## thedseer

clu0984 said:


> New iced olive calista at the kids' swimming lessons.  This and the messenger calista are one of my favorite styles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3786546


Love how slouchy it is already!


----------



## piosavsfan

My sale Calistas shipped today, dark violet still not ready. Do these packages require a signature?


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> My sale Calistas shipped today, dark violet still not ready. Do these packages require a signature?


Exciting!!
In my experience, yes a signature is required. Not sure if it's specific to my neighborhood (lots of stolen packages here) or generally true.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Exciting!!
> In my experience, yes a signature is required. Not sure if it's specific to my neighborhood (lots of stolen packages here) or generally true.


Every one I  received required a signature.  They were shipped DHL who notifies you by phone when it will be delivered. You can call them to change the date if it does not work for you.  I assume it would be the same for you.  I am in the US.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> My sale Calistas shipped today, dark violet still not ready. Do these packages require a signature?



You can go to the DHL express website and electronically complete a signature release. You can also leave instructions for the driver on where to leave the package(i.e. With a neighbor, behind a plant, etc). I always do this because the box comes while I am at work and I don't want to go the the DHL office to pick it up. I live in a good neighborhood so I don't worry about anyone taking the box.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tha


lenie said:


> You can go to the DHL express website and electronically complete a signature release. You can also leave instructions for the driver on where to leave the package(i.e. With a neighbor, behind a plant, etc). I always do this because the box comes while I am at work and I don't want to go the the DHL office to pick it up. I live in a good neighborhood so I don't worry about anyone taking the box.


Thank you. Good info that I was not aware of.


----------



## VanBod1525

Ladies with lots of bags! How do you choose to organise them when you store them? Do you group colours together, styles together? I am about to semi-borrow an idea from tenKrat to attach labels to the outside of the MM black bags so that I know what is inside (she did lovely laminated cards with a photo of each bag but I have no laminator and I am lazier than she is).


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Ladies with lots of bags! How do you choose to organise them when you store them? Do you group colours together, styles together? I am about to semi-borrow an idea from tenKrat to attach labels to the outside of the MM black bags so that I know what is inside (she did lovely laminated cards with a photo of each bag but I have no laminator and I am lazier than she is).


 I use the cards that come with the bags as labels.  They have  the color, leather and style on the cards. I put the same styles together.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

VanBod1525 said:


> Ladies with lots of bags! How do you choose to organise them when you store them? Do you group colours together, styles together? I am about to semi-borrow an idea from tenKrat to attach labels to the outside of the MM black bags so that I know what is inside (she did lovely laminated cards with a photo of each bag but I have no laminator and I am lazier than she is).



I do something similar, by without a laminator machine.  I use Mod Podge to decoupage a wallet-sized photo of the bag to a cardboard tag and pin that to the dust bag.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Claudia Herzog said:


> I do something similar, by without a laminator machine.  I use Mod Podge to decoupage a wallet-sized photo of the bag to a cardboard tag and pin that to the dust bag.



*but without a laminator.


----------



## pdxhb

Surprise mid-week sample sale on the MM blog!


----------



## Sickgrl13

pdxhb said:


> Surprise mid-week sample sale on the MM blog!



I was thrilled to see the color blocked mini Zhoe but bummed when I saw it was octane. Already have an Aura with the same colorblocking scheme. The octane looks blue/purple in the photo.   I like the Penelope pouch in bluette but the shipping cost kind of negates the promotion, so I will have to pass.


----------



## TotinScience

Ahhh, that little Athena would be mine were she in OXBLOOD or GREEN VACHETTA!!


----------



## lenie

I like the Sabrina in black Nappa but I have so many black bags and the conversion rate is not really favorable. Saving for the next sale.


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> I like the Sabrina in black Nappa but I have so many black bags and the conversion rate is not really favorable. Saving for the next sale.


Sabrina in black nappa is IMO, a new MM classic - I'm surprised she's still up!


----------



## piosavsfan

I got my dark teal pebbled and celeste merinos Calistas today! Will need to take better pics when it's light out, but have any of you had the bag color not really match the leather swatch?  Pics of celeste are with and without flash. The colors are similar but not what I was expecting.


----------



## pandorabox

My Calista arrived today. Wow. I am impressed. Beautiful dark gray with pink lining. The box and the sample leathers all came in a very impressively sealed amd well packaged box from Italy. I felt like a Princess. . 
I'll get a better pic me wearing her tomorrow.


----------



## pandorabox

piosavsfan said:


> I got my dark teal pebbled and celeste merinos Calistas today! Will need to take better pics when it's light out, but have any of you had the bag color not really match the leather swatch?  Pics of celeste are with and without flash. The colors are similar but not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790927
> View attachment 3790928
> View attachment 3790931


Really pretty blue. It looks like these is a slight difference. I love the color you got! Lol. So pretty and looks soft and a bit smoother. Lovely color!


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> I got my dark teal pebbled and celeste merinos Calistas today! Will need to take better pics when it's light out, but have any of you had the bag color not really match the leather swatch?  Pics of celeste are with and without flash. The colors are similar but not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790927
> View attachment 3790928
> View attachment 3790931


I like both Celeste colors but I ordered something in Celeste and have to say I might be disappointed if it's not like the swatch because I was wanting a turquoise color (maybe the other is still turquoise-y but with more blue?). The other color is definitely nice though. The texture is different too.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> I got my dark teal pebbled and celeste merinos Calistas today! Will need to take better pics when it's light out, but have any of you had the bag color not really match the leather swatch?  Pics of celeste are with and without flash. The colors are similar but not what I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3790927
> View attachment 3790928
> View attachment 3790931


Thank you for these photos - what a gorgeous leather for Calista!
I noticed that my swatch of celeste merinos is also noticeably textured compared to the other swatches - and wondering if the variation in texture also lends itself to variations (some) in the way the dye settles into the grain.


----------



## piosavsfan

thedseer said:


> I like both Celeste colors but I ordered something in Celeste and have to say I might be disappointed if it's not like the swatch because I was wanting a turquoise color (maybe the other is still turquoise-y but with more blue?). The other color is definitely nice though. The texture is different too.


I do feel disappointed because I expected a brighter turquoise. It is still turquoise, just not the color I was hoping for. Here is a pic that is true to color.


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> I do feel disappointed because I expected a brighter turquoise. It is still turquoise, just not the color I was hoping for. Here is a pic that is true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791223


Thanks for posting! The true light color is closer to what I would expect. It is still a pretty big difference though from the swatch.


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> I do feel disappointed because I expected a brighter turquoise. It is still turquoise, just not the color I was hoping for. Here is a pic that is true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791223


How does it compare to turquoise nappa - do you have a swatch for that?

I'm sorry it's not the color you were expecting.


----------



## piosavsfan

thedseer said:


> How does it compare to turquoise nappa - do you have a swatch for that?
> 
> I'm sorry it's not the color you were expecting.


The turquoise nappa has a bit more green to it. I will take a pic when I'm home tonight.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> I do feel disappointed because I expected a brighter turquoise. It is still turquoise, just not the color I was hoping for. Here is a pic that is true to color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791223


Well, fiddlesticks!  So sorry that the color didn't meet your expectation. It seems it's difficult to duplicate color exactly as in previous batches. It probably takes a bit of science and a bit of art to do so. 

Do you still like the color you ended up with?


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> Well, fiddlesticks!  So sorry that the color didn't meet your expectation. It seems it's difficult to duplicate color exactly as in previous batches. It probably takes a bit of science and a bit of art to do so.
> 
> Do you still like the color you ended up with?


It is pretty, but I am not in love with it. I had an expectation for a bright turquoise and this is just not that, it looks more plain. I am still waiting for my dark violet Calista to be made and if that is not as bright as the swatch, I will not be happy at all.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> It is pretty, but I am not in love with it. I had an expectation for a bright turquoise and this is just not that, it looks more plain. I am still waiting for my dark violet Calista to be made and if that is not as bright as the swatch, I will not be happy at all.


Crossing fingers with you that the dark violet is nice and bright.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> It is pretty, but I am not in love with it. I had an expectation for a bright turquoise and this is just not that, it looks more plain. I am still waiting for my dark violet Calista to be made and if that is not as bright as the swatch, I will not be happy at all.


Understandable - it is pretty but the color in the swatch stands out more. I am also crossing fingers on the dark violet.


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is a picture of the whole bag. Color IRL is a little more muted than this pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3791418


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> Crossing fingers with you that the dark violet is nice and bright.


Thank you. I was looking back through pictures and my Celeste looks a lot like the pic you posted of your Celeste Merinos Zhoe Legend, the texture on mine is just completely smooth and yours looks a little pebbly.


----------



## coach943

My bags from the sale arrived yesterday.  The leather is great.  Here are pictures of my new Penelope in purple pebbled leather, and Calista in plum pebbled leather.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@LuvAllBags @bonniekir @southernbelle43 hi all! I've still got that selene on my mind, but recently I've been wondering about switching from merinos to Venezia. I did my research and saw you have ordered Venezia in less structured styles like the selene and Penelope. What are your thoughts now, pros and cons? Does the corners get scuffed easily? I'm debating whether or not I want to give up the slouch of the merinos for the look of the venezia!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> @LuvAllBags @bonniekir @southernbelle43 hi all! I've still got that selene on my mind, but recently I've been wondering about switching from merinos to Venezia. I did my research and saw you have ordered Venezia in less structured styles like the selene and Penelope. What are your thoughts now, pros and cons? Does the corners get scuffed easily? I'm debating whether or not I want to give up the slouch of the merinos for the look of the venezia!


Hi there. I have only had my Penelope a couple of weeks, so I cannot address the corner question.  Also, when you put it down it is on its side, so the corners probably won't get worn.  

However, it feels thick and sturdy to me, much more so than merinos or nappa.  I expect it to wear well in this style.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Here is a picture of the whole bag. Color IRL is a little more muted than this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791418


I am truly sorry that you are disappointed.  That said, it is a lovely bag.


----------



## LuvAllBags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> @LuvAllBags @bonniekir @southernbelle43 hi all! I've still got that selene on my mind, but recently I've been wondering about switching from merinos to Venezia. I did my research and saw you have ordered Venezia in less structured styles like the selene and Penelope. What are your thoughts now, pros and cons? Does the corners get scuffed easily? I'm debating whether or not I want to give up the slouch of the merinos for the look of the venezia!



I sold mine so I can't really comment on it. I didn't care for Venezia due to the shine.


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have anything in Glitter Cobalt Nubuck? The swatch looks so pretty.
Also, anyone interested in comparison pictures of BV cervo hobo and Calista? I was thinking of taking some this weekend.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have anything in Glitter Cobalt Nubuck? The swatch looks so pretty.
> Also, anyone interested in comparison pictures of BV cervo hobo and Calista? I was thinking of taking some this weekend.


Definitelt interested in comparison shots!


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have anything in Glitter Cobalt Nubuck? The swatch looks so pretty.
> Also, anyone interested in comparison pictures of BV cervo hobo and Calista? I was thinking of taking some this weekend.


Definitely! My cervo is one of my favorites.


----------



## pandorabox

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have anything in Glitter Cobalt Nubuck? The swatch looks so pretty.
> Also, anyone interested in comparison pictures of BV cervo hobo and Calista? I was thinking of taking some this weekend.


Lol. Me too! I was gonna do the same thing! Lol. Let's do it!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Comparison of Calista vs. Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop (large):

Calista in tobacco Aquila matte




Cervo Loop in New Light Grey w/lanyard in silver metallic



I chose to wear the Calista today because I think the tobacco color contrasts better with my maroon dress. [emoji846]

The BV drapes more because the cervo (deerskin) leather is much softer. The Aquila matte leather is lovely.


----------



## MissSeptember

A few days ago I discovered Massaccesi in the forum and since then I've been obsessed! So many nice bags that made me completely lose the interest the other designer bags I was dreaming about. I have read a lot of posts in this thread and I'm now preparing to buy my first bag, but which one?  I love the pebbled leathers and I'm mostly drawn to taupe because it fits with everything and looks so nice with gold hardware. I live in a warmer country so even if I like black and chocolate brown I don't think I would use it very often and I'm not much for coloured bags. My wishlist so far is:

- Selene Midi Zip in taupe (and maybe black) pebbled leather 
- Soulmate Midi in taupe nubuck
- Zhoe Mini in taupe pebbled leather 
- Phoebe in black, taupe and maybe olive and a nude/pinkish leather if it exists (I love gold hardware and saw that someone else ordered studs on the flap of a Zhoe, do you think i would be possible to do the same on Phoebe?  I think the bag is a bit too simple otherwise but with studs I would use it all the time!)
- Flora in taupe pebbled leather (I need a small bag for a 2 month trip in Asia to various destinations and I think this bag could be very versatile both in a big city like Hong Kong or Singapore with the gold chain and as a more simple bag with the extra leather strap in the more rural areas and to not attract unnecessary attention from pickpockets)
- Little Penelope in the gorgeous Jade Merinos
- I saw the cardholder in the blog but can't find it on the website, would also be super useful

Right now the only bag I use is a LV pochette accessoires in mono. I had bags from Mulberry but sold them. So I'm really in need of most of the bags above. Which one would you recommend me to start with?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Well since you already have a small bag with the pochette I would go with the Selene or Soulmate, though I love my Phoebe to use when Im out running errands or just want a small bag when I'm doing some outside activity. What about the Selene or Soulmate, and one of the smaller bags?


----------



## piosavsfan

I've been carrying my Calista for two days now and I must say it is very comfortable, doesn't slide off the shoulder, and the leather is getting softer already. The Celeste is also growing on me.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Here is a picture of the whole bag. Color IRL is a little more muted than this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791418


Sorry you are disappointed I think it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I've been carrying my Calista for two days now and I must say it is very comfortable, doesn't slide off the shoulder, and the leather is getting softer already. The Celeste is also growing on me.


I have a Celeste Zhoe Legend and I use it all the time. It is such a great color and so versatile.


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Comparison of Calista vs. Bottega Veneta Cervo Loop (large):


While Calista/Cervo is not my style at all, it's so awesome seeing MM bags more holding their own against the luxury giants like BV


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Ladies with lots of bags! How do you choose to organise them when you store them? Do you group colours together, styles together? I am about to semi-borrow an idea from tenKrat to attach labels to the outside of the MM black bags so that I know what is inside (she did lovely laminated cards with a photo of each bag but I have no laminator and I am lazier than she is).



Here's how I store my MM bags:


----------



## Tankgirl

piosavsfan said:


> Here is a picture of the whole bag. Color IRL is a little more muted than this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791418



God, that's gorgeous.  I have a Flora in Celeste, and the leather is so smooth and soft, just like your beautiful Calista.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

MissSeptember said:


> A few days ago I discovered Massaccesi in the forum and since then I've been obsessed! So many nice bags that made me completely lose the interest the other designer bags I was dreaming about. I have read a lot of posts in this thread and I'm now preparing to buy my first bag, but which one?  I love the pebbled leathers and I'm mostly drawn to taupe because it fits with everything and looks so nice with gold hardware. I live in a warmer country so even if I like black and chocolate brown I don't think I would use it very often and I'm not much for coloured bags. My wishlist so far is:
> 
> - Selene Midi Zip in taupe (and maybe black) pebbled leather
> - Soulmate Midi in taupe nubuck
> - Zhoe Mini in taupe pebbled leather
> - Phoebe in black, taupe and maybe olive and a nude/pinkish leather if it exists (I love gold hardware and saw that someone else ordered studs on the flap of a Zhoe, do you think i would be possible to do the same on Phoebe?  I think the bag is a bit too simple otherwise but with studs I would use it all the time!)
> - Flora in taupe pebbled leather (I need a small bag for a 2 month trip in Asia to various destinations and I think this bag could be very versatile both in a big city like Hong Kong or Singapore with the gold chain and as a more simple bag with the extra leather strap in the more rural areas and to not attract unnecessary attention from pickpockets)
> - Little Penelope in the gorgeous Jade Merinos
> - I saw the cardholder in the blog but can't find it on the website, would also be super useful
> 
> Right now the only bag I use is a LV pochette accessoires in mono. I had bags from Mulberry but sold them. So I'm really in need of most of the bags above. Which one would you recommend me to start with?




Welcome to the newest Massaccesi Maiden, MissSeptember!  

- Of course I hope in time you will get all the Massaccesis on your list.  But if I were in your shoes, I would start with the taupe Mini Zhoe.

- For the nude/pinkish Phoebe, have you taken a look at Cameo Athene?

- Marco is so accommodating to the requests of his customers that the card holder doesn't have to be on the website for you to order it through Colette.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Tankgirl said:


> Here's how I store my MM bags:
> View attachment 3793040



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Ludmilla

MissSeptember said:


> A few days ago I discovered Massaccesi in the forum and since then I've been obsessed! So many nice bags that made me completely lose the interest the other designer bags I was dreaming about. I have read a lot of posts in this thread and I'm now preparing to buy my first bag, but which one?  I love the pebbled leathers and I'm mostly drawn to taupe because it fits with everything and looks so nice with gold hardware. I live in a warmer country so even if I like black and chocolate brown I don't think I would use it very often and I'm not much for coloured bags. My wishlist so far is:
> 
> - Selene Midi Zip in taupe (and maybe black) pebbled leather
> - Soulmate Midi in taupe nubuck
> - Zhoe Mini in taupe pebbled leather
> - Phoebe in black, taupe and maybe olive and a nude/pinkish leather if it exists (I love gold hardware and saw that someone else ordered studs on the flap of a Zhoe, do you think i would be possible to do the same on Phoebe?  I think the bag is a bit too simple otherwise but with studs I would use it all the time!)
> - Flora in taupe pebbled leather (I need a small bag for a 2 month trip in Asia to various destinations and I think this bag could be very versatile both in a big city like Hong Kong or Singapore with the gold chain and as a more simple bag with the extra leather strap in the more rural areas and to not attract unnecessary attention from pickpockets)
> - Little Penelope in the gorgeous Jade Merinos
> - I saw the cardholder in the blog but can't find it on the website, would also be super useful
> 
> Right now the only bag I use is a LV pochette accessoires in mono. I had bags from Mulberry but sold them. So I'm really in need of most of the bags above. Which one would you recommend me to start with?


I would start with Midi Zip Selene. I have two (with added top zipper and messenger strap) and they are my favorite workhorse bags. Perfect size, they hold everything, but do not look too large.
Good luck deciding.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I would start with Midi Zip Selene. I have two (with added top zipper and messenger strap) and they are my favorite workhorse bags. Perfect size, they hold everything, but do not look too large.
> Good luck deciding.


I started with the Selene midi as well and think it is a good choice. It performs well as a workhorse bag or an everyday bag.   The Selene is one of MM's signature styles (in my humble opinion).  It is large enough to hold many items, but looks great with minimal things in it.  With the cinching clip the style changes dramatically so it is versatile as well.  Frankly you cannot go wrong with any of them.


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> I started with the Selene midi as well and think it is a good choice. It performs well as a workhorse bag or an everyday bag.   The Selene is one of MM's signature styles (in my humble opinion).  It is large enough to hold many items, but looks great with minimal things in it.  With the cinching clip the style changes dramatically so it is versatile as well.  Frankly you cannot go wrong with any of them.


I third the Selene midi!  My fav. MM, especially with the side zippers.


----------



## MissSeptember

Thank you so much for all the advise. I really really like the Selene Midi, but decided to wait a little bit with that one and instead order more than one bag the first time. I contacted Colette and she said it was possible to order the Phoebe with studs on the edge of the flap  so I will get one Phoebe in Crystal Pink Merinos with studs, one Phoebe in Jade Merinos and one Mini Zhoe in pebbled Taupe with extra zipped pocket (does anyone know how this pocket looks like? is it in the middle of the bag or on the side?). Colette recommended that I should order the bags I want in those two merinos colours first when I asked her, and wait with taupe and black for later. Also I have more use for smaller bags since I work from home and don't need to take much with me when I go out, but my birthday is next month so maybe then I can afford to make one more order and include the Selene Midi


----------



## southernbelle43

MissSeptember said:


> Thank you so much for all the advise. I really really like the Selene Midi, but decided to wait a little bit with that one and instead order more than one bag the first time. I contacted Colette and she said it was possible to order the Phoebe with studs on the edge of the flap  so I will get one Phoebe in Crystal Pink Merinos with studs, one Phoebe in Jade Merinos and one Mini Zhoe in pebbled Taupe with extra zipped pocket (does anyone know how this pocket looks like? is it in the middle of the bag or on the side?). Colette recommended that I should order the bags I want in those two merinos colours first when I asked her, and wait with taupe and black for later. Also I have more use for smaller bags since I work from home and don't need to take much with me when I go out, but my birthday is next month so maybe then I can afford to make one more order and include the Selene Midi


Wow you are jumping in with both feet!  Be sure and post pix of your goodies.  Enjoy


----------



## djfmn

MissSeptember said:


> A few days ago I discovered Massaccesi in the forum and since then I've been obsessed! So many nice bags that made me completely lose the interest the other designer bags I was dreaming about. I have read a lot of posts in this thread and I'm now preparing to buy my first bag, but which one?  I love the pebbled leathers and I'm mostly drawn to taupe because it fits with everything and looks so nice with gold hardware. I live in a warmer country so even if I like black and chocolate brown I don't think I would use it very often and I'm not much for coloured bags. My wishlist so far is:
> 
> - Selene Midi Zip in taupe (and maybe black) pebbled leather
> - Soulmate Midi in taupe nubuck
> - Zhoe Mini in taupe pebbled leather
> - Phoebe in black, taupe and maybe olive and a nude/pinkish leather if it exists (I love gold hardware and saw that someone else ordered studs on the flap of a Zhoe, do you think i would be possible to do the same on Phoebe?  I think the bag is a bit too simple otherwise but with studs I would use it all the time!)
> - Flora in taupe pebbled leather (I need a small bag for a 2 month trip in Asia to various destinations and I think this bag could be very versatile both in a big city like Hong Kong or Singapore with the gold chain and as a more simple bag with the extra leather strap in the more rural areas and to not attract unnecessary attention from pickpockets)
> - Little Penelope in the gorgeous Jade Merinos
> - I saw the cardholder in the blog but can't find it on the website, would also be super useful
> 
> Right now the only bag I use is a LV pochette accessoires in mono. I had bags from Mulberry but sold them. So I'm really in need of most of the bags above. Which one would you recommend me to start with?


Welcome MissSeptember we love new ladies joining our MM group. I love the midi Selene one of my all time favorite MM bags along with the midi Soulmate. I have a midi Selene in black pebbled, one in Africa lead with a gorgeous marine lining and an Amaranto red one,  it is such a versatile bag. I do not have the zippers as they add a little too much weight for my liking. I don't like heavy bags that is purely a personal choice. I love the look of the zippers makes it such a stylish bag. I have a mini Zhoe in yellow as I love bright colors (never used to - only had black, taupe and brown bags). Once I started on bright color leather bags I have not stopped - I started with orange and now I have all different shades of blue, purple, pink, green, red and of course taupe, black and grey. I  just bought a cameo rose mid Sabrina and it is gorgeous.  The Jade merino is such a great shade of green. I can't wait to see your bags you have selected for your first purchase.


----------



## djfmn

Here is a quick photo of my new cameo rose midi Sabrina. I love love love this style and I am definitely going to purchase another one. It is such a great style easy to carry and light - just perfect. It is raining here so my apologies for a bad photo. Will post some more when the weather improves.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Here is a quick photo of my new cameo rose midi Sabrina. I love love love this style and I am definitely going to purchase another one. It is such a great style easy to carry and light - just perfect. It is raining here so my apologies for a bad photo. Will post some more when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793586



What color did you choose for the lining?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Here is a quick photo of my new cameo rose midi Sabrina. I love love love this style and I am definitely going to purchase another one. It is such a great style easy to carry and light - just perfect. It is raining here so my apologies for a bad photo. Will post some more when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793586


Absolutely stunning. Now I need one


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> What color did you choose for the lining?


I chose the light gray lining with silver hardware. I love pink and gray together I think it is such a pretty combination.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Here is a quick photo of my new cameo rose midi Sabrina. I love love love this style and I am definitely going to purchase another one. It is such a great style easy to carry and light - just perfect. It is raining here so my apologies for a bad photo. Will post some more when the weather improves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3793586


Very pretty color!


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Here is a quick photo of my new cameo rose midi Sabrina.


Super cute color and lovely texture! Sabrina's unorthodox construction makes it really chameleon-like depending on the color!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> I chose the light gray lining with silver hardware. I love pink and gray together I think it is such a pretty combination.


Do you've do modshots? No pressure, but if you feel comfortable I'd love to see how the midi Sabrina looks when worn!


----------



## TotinScience

Speaking of modshots. I really wish more direct-to-consumer brands, MM included, did something similar to what these guys are doing (showing the same bag on women of different height):
https://www.loandsons.com/og-vs-omg-overview/
Editorial shots are pretty from an artistic and "I've got to have this bag now!!" perspective, but don't convey much of practical information .


----------



## anabg

Or at the very least show a model in the website wearing the bags with the height specified.  I remember when LV used to do this. It helped a lot.


----------



## piosavsfan

BV cervo hobo and MM Calista. Sorry no mod shots. BV has more depth but otherwise very similar styles.


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> BV cervo hobo and MM Calista. Sorry no mod shots. BV has more depth but otherwise very similar styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794444
> View attachment 3794446
> View attachment 3794447


Thank you! I've been so curious about this.


----------



## piosavsfan

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I've been so curious about this.


You are welcome! They do drape differently because cervo is just so much softer, but maybe when MM leather breaks in over time, they would be even more similar.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of modshots. I really wish more direct-to-consumer brands, MM included, did something similar to what these guys are doing (showing the same bag on women of different height):
> https://www.loandsons.com/og-vs-omg-overview/
> Editorial shots are pretty from an artistic and "I've got to have this bag now!!" perspective, but don't convey much of practical information .



You are on the mark on this.  I looked at this site  and was impressed.  What a difference it makes to see the same size bags on three different size women.  I wish I had seen this before I ordered a couple of bags that have  now been rehomed!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of modshots. I really wish more direct-to-consumer brands, MM included, did something similar to what these guys are doing (showing the same bag on women of different height):
> https://www.loandsons.com/og-vs-omg-overview/
> Editorial shots are pretty from an artistic and "I've got to have this bag now!!" perspective, but don't convey much of practical information .


What a great idea. I don't know what it is but bags look different on me in comparison to all the MM photos. I am short just under 5'4" and somewhat petite so everything overpowers me. I always looks like I am carrying my big sisters handbag. I have really learned the hard way. I ordered a Divina and it looked like I was carrying a suitcase on my shoulder. I now only buy midi bags and smaller style bags from MM. I love big bags but have learned I cannot carry them they look weird on me. I have midi everything from MM and smaller bags like Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Mini Zhoe, Stella, Penelope, Daphne, Phoebe, Penelope, Angelica,  Diva and Aura. Most of the others are midi, Sabrina my latest, Selene, Soulmate, and Minerva. The only regular size bag that works for me on the larger size is the Aphrodite it seems to be the right style for my body type.


----------



## ajamy

MissSeptember said:


> Thank you so much for all the advise. I really really like the Selene Midi, but decided to wait a little bit with that one and instead order more than one bag the first time. I contacted Colette and she said it was possible to order the Phoebe with studs on the edge of the flap  so I will get one Phoebe in Crystal Pink Merinos with studs, one Phoebe in Jade Merinos and one Mini Zhoe in pebbled Taupe with extra zipped pocket (does anyone know how this pocket looks like? is it in the middle of the bag or on the side?). Colette recommended that I should order the bags I want in those two merinos colours first when I asked her, and wait with taupe and black for later. Also I have more use for smaller bags since I work from home and don't need to take much with me when I go out, but my birthday is next month so maybe then I can afford to make one more order and include the Selene Midi


Please let us see a picture of your phoebe with studs when it arrives, I like the size of phoebe and have two but the style is a little plain for my taste, customising one is a great idea!
For a pinkish/nude colour, I'd suggest looking at the powder Athene as well as the cameo.  It's a very subtle pink.


----------



## AprelleD

Really helpful, I hadn't heard of this brand.  Love the detailed information provided.


----------



## MissSeptember

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow you are jumping in with both feet!  Be sure and post pix of your goodies.  Enjoy



Yes, I really am...but I've read most of the thread and you all seem so satisfied with the quality and the design of the bags so I don't think I'll be disappointed  Also, I feel that I get a lot for the money since I'm paying about half the price of the designer bags I was previously dreaming of for the three Massaccesi-bags I will order. 



djfmn said:


> Welcome MissSeptember we love new ladies joining our MM group. I love the midi Selene one of my all time favorite MM bags along with the midi Soulmate. I have a midi Selene in black pebbled, one in Africa lead with a gorgeous marine lining and an Amaranto red one,  it is such a versatile bag. I do not have the zippers as they add a little too much weight for my liking. I don't like heavy bags that is purely a personal choice. I love the look of the zippers makes it such a stylish bag. I have a mini Zhoe in yellow as I love bright colors (never used to - only had black, taupe and brown bags). Once I started on bright color leather bags I have not stopped - I started with orange and now I have all different shades of blue, purple, pink, green, red and of course taupe, black and grey. I  just bought a cameo rose mid Sabrina and it is gorgeous.  The Jade merino is such a great shade of green. I can't wait to see your bags you have selected for your first purchase.



Thank you!  I've read a lot of your posts here and they have been really useful when trying to decide which bags to order. Who knows, maybe I'll also start to order a lot of brightly coloured bags in a while?! At least I'll start with something small like little Penelope or Phoebe in Jade merinos or pebbled Emerald (waiting for an answer about this leather, if it's still available maybe I'll prefer Emerald because I like the texture and of the pebbled leather and that it seems more durable)



ajamy said:


> Please let us see a picture of your phoebe with studs when it arrives, I like the size of phoebe and have two but the style is a little plain for my taste, customising one is a great idea!
> For a pinkish/nude colour, I'd suggest looking at the powder Athene as well as the cameo.  It's a very subtle pink.



Yes, I'll definitely post some pictures here when I get the bags  The Phoebe seems to be a really versatile small bag with the different strap options and the possibility to use it as a clutch, but I also feel the style is a bit plain so I think it will be perfect with studs. I was thinking of Crystal Pink merinos, because I've seen some really nice bags here with this leather, but I'll make a search for the leathers you suggested also, thank you


----------



## TotinScience

Most of you probably already know that, but the MM shop is on vacation this week, so we probably won't be getting any shipments in


----------



## starsinmyeyes

Hi ,
I have a question about Calistas.. if I like very soft and slouchy, what leather should I pick for Calistas? 
I'd also like it stress free if possible 

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## thedseer

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi ,
> I have a question about Calistas.. if I like very soft and slouchy, what leather should I pick for Calistas?
> I'd also like it stress free if possible
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I would go with Merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

MissSeptember said:


> Yes, I really am...but I've read most of the thread and you all seem so satisfied with the quality and the design of the bags so I don't think I'll be disappointed  Also, I feel that I get a lot for the money since I'm paying about half the price of the designer bags I was previously dreaming of for the three Massaccesi-bags I will order.
> You won't be disappointed. I think I have read about 85% of the posts on  MM products  and do not recall any disappointments in the quality or beauty of the bags.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I've read a lot of your posts here and they have been really useful when trying to decide which bags to order. Who knows, maybe I'll also start to order a lot of brightly coloured bags in a while?! At least I'll start with something small like little Penelope or Phoebe in Jade merinos or pebbled Emerald (waiting for an answer about this leather, if it's still available maybe I'll prefer Emerald because I like the texture and of the pebbled leather and that it seems more durable)
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll definitely post some pictures here when I get the bags  The Phoebe seems to be a really versatile small bag with the different strap options and the possibility to use it as a clutch, but I also feel the style is a bit plain so I think it will be perfect with studs. I was thinking of Crystal Pink merinos, because I've seen some really nice bags here with this leather, but I'll make a search for the leathers you suggested also, thank you


----------



## piosavsfan

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi ,
> I have a question about Calistas.. if I like very soft and slouchy, what leather should I pick for Calistas?
> I'd also like it stress free if possible
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


My merinos Calista is soft and slouchy.

For those of you who have bags in nappa, will nappa slouch at all? I'm losing hope of getting my dark violet merinos Calista (Colette sent me a pic of dark violet they recently got from a different tannery and it looks nothing like the original) and I'm thinking of switching to violet nappa instead.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> My merinos Calista is soft and slouchy.
> 
> For those of you who have bags in nappa, will nappa slouch at all? I'm losing hope of getting my dark violet merinos Calista (Colette sent me a pic of dark violet they recently got from a different tannery and it looks nothing like the original) and I'm thinking of switching to violet nappa instead.


I have a midi divina in nappa - it's a buttery soft leather and in that style, which is relatively structured, it has developed a little slouch. Going on the photos we've seen of the sabrina in nappa, it may be a good selection for that softness.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> My merinos Calista is soft and slouchy.
> 
> For those of you who have bags in nappa, will nappa slouch at all? I'm losing hope of getting my dark violet merinos Calista (Colette sent me a pic of dark violet they recently got from a different tannery and it looks nothing like the original) and I'm thinking of switching to violet nappa instead.


Im with you on a sad no violet boat. The new swatch is lovely, but the original is out of this world gorgeous. Fingers crossed they will get a new batch from the original tannery that matches the swatch in September!! 
Nappa slouches fairly well - it doesn't puddle (at least my approx 2 months old bag doesn't yet), but it definitely has softness to it. Very beautiful leather.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> Most of you probably already know that, but the MM shop is on vacation this week, so we probably won't be getting any shipments in


I didn't know that.  Thanks,


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Im with you on a sad no violet boat. The new swatch is lovely, but the original is out of this world gorgeous. Fingers crossed they will get a new batch from the original tannery that matches the swatch in September!!
> Nappa slouches fairly well - it doesn't puddle (at least my approx 2 months old bag doesn't yet), but it definitely has softness to it. Very beautiful leather.


I'm worried that the batch they get from the original tannery won't match the swatch either, especially after my experience with Celeste not matching the swatch.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

AprelleD said:


> Really helpful, I hadn't heard of this brand.  Love the detailed information provided.



Welcome AprelleD, the newest member of our Massaccesi Appreciation Society!  Which MM design, leather, and color draws you most, Aprelle?


----------



## Sickgrl13

piosavsfan said:


> My merinos Calista is soft and slouchy.
> 
> For those of you who have bags in nappa, will nappa slouch at all? I'm losing hope of getting my dark violet merinos Calista (Colette sent me a pic of dark violet they recently got from a different tannery and it looks nothing like the original) and I'm thinking of switching to violet nappa instead.


NO!!!!!  I was hoping to order a dark violet merinos Penelope midi to match the Zhoe I have......  

Can you please post a side-by-side of the old versus new?


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> NO!!!!!  I was hoping to order a dark violet merinos Penelope midi to match the Zhoe I have......
> 
> Can you please post a side-by-side of the old versus new?


This is what they currently have. They are waiting to get more dark violet from the original tannery but that will be in September.


----------



## Sickgrl13

piosavsfan said:


> This is what they currently have. They are waiting to get more dark violet from the original tannery but that will be in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795761


Thank you @piosavsfan. Yes, that is a definite pass on this color.  While pretty, it is NOT the original.  Plus to me, it is has too much texture; the other tannery's version was super smooth.  I guess I will have to wait until September then also.


----------



## Rikireads

Sickgrl13 said:


> NO!!!!!  I was hoping to order a dark violet merinos Penelope midi to match the Zhoe I have......
> 
> Can you please post a side-by-side of the old versus new?



@piosavsfan- I will have to wait to be your bag twin with my dark violet Calista.  Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> This is what they currently have. They are waiting to get more dark violet from the original tannery but that will be in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795761


I really like the new one!  I'm a sucker for that shade of purple.


----------



## TotinScience

The diversity of MM leathers continues - now not only we have a choice of colors, but also the 1.0 vs 2.0 versions . 
I received the same image of the new dark violet, and like @Sickgrl13  and @piosavsfan , will be sitting it out/waiting for the OG color to come back.


----------



## tenKrat

starsinmyeyes said:


> Hi ,
> I have a question about Calistas.. if I like very soft and slouchy, what leather should I pick for Calistas?
> I'd also like it stress free if possible
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!





thedseer said:


> I would go with Merinos.


I agree on the merinos.


----------



## anitalilac

piosavsfan said:


> My merinos Calista is soft and slouchy.
> 
> For those of you who have bags in nappa, will nappa slouch at all? I'm losing hope of getting my dark violet merinos Calista (Colette sent me a pic of dark violet they recently got from a different tannery and it looks nothing like the original) and I'm thinking of switching to violet nappa instead.


I think Napa is a lovely leather.


----------



## thedseer

piosavsfan said:


> This is what they currently have. They are waiting to get more dark violet from the original tannery but that will be in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795761


Wow, that's not even close. They should really consider renaming the colors when there's that much of a difference.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> This is what they currently have. They are waiting to get more dark violet from the original tannery but that will be in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795761


Wow, I don't think this is fair to the consumer at all to have such wide variations in color and not allow returns/exchanges. I can understand color variations, but that is a big difference. I remember discussion about the taupe vachetta 2.0 being different from the first version. I didn't think too much of it, but now seeing the Celeste and deep violet colors that are noticeably different from the original versions I will definitely have to verify what color I'd be getting for future orders. I'm a little concerned about my River blue bag on order now. I fell in love with the color on the swatch, hoping my bag is that color.

I guess my ignorance is showing, because I imagine mixing colors for leather to be sort of like paint colors where it's down to a science. Two drops of this, four drops of that and then you have your color.  From what I've seen on the blog, the leather starts out very pale like beige,so that shouldn't interfere with the final color.


----------



## TotinScience

I think in all fairness, with deep violet specifically, MM et al. are being very conscientious, as they (at least in my experience) explained the situation with the old vs. new deep violet and offered a choice of either waiting, getting this new color, or ordering a different color entirely given the circumstances. I used to work in a camera store and we would get a lot of grief from customers who wanted 5000 copies of their picture with colors matched 100%, even though due to variation from lot of paper, ink, state of the machine etc it was virtually impossible to do. So I imagine with leather it's even more unpredictable given the variation in hides. But I absolutely agree that communication is key to ensure customer happiness


----------



## piosavsfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, I don't think this is fair to the consumer at all to have such wide variations in color and not allow returns/exchanges. I can understand color variations, but that is a big difference. I remember discussion about the taupe vachetta 2.0 being different from the first version. I didn't think too much of it, but now seeing the Celeste and deep violet colors that are noticeably different from the original versions I will definitely have to verify what color I'd be getting for future orders. I'm a little concerned about my River blue bag on order now. I fell in love with the color on the swatch, hoping my bag is that color.
> 
> I guess my ignorance is showing, because I imagine mixing colors for leather to be sort of like paint colors where it's down to a science. Two drops of this, four drops of that and then you have your color.  From what I've seen on the blog, the leather starts out very pale like beige,so that shouldn't interfere with the final color.


When I complained about my Celeste, Colette did offer to work out a return but I decided to keep it. She has also done a great job of communicating with me about dark violet, giving me various options since I have been waiting for my order for two months now. I do feel similarly as @thedseer, if the color no longer looks like the swatch, they need to rename it and perhaps just discontinue the original color if they can't dye the leather in the same way again. The only way to guarantee getting the original color is to order when it first comes out, because as soon as they run out and have to re-order the leather from the tannery, the shade may change.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> I think in all fairness, with deep violet specifically, MM et al. are being very conscientious, as they (at least in my experience) explained the situation with the old vs. new deep violet and offered a choice of either waiting, getting this new color, or ordering a different color entirely given the circumstances. I used to work in a camera store and we would get a lot of grief from customers who wanted 5000 copies of their picture with colors matched 100%, even though due to variation from lot of paper, ink, state of the machine etc it was virtually impossible to do. So I imagine with leather it's even more unpredictable given the variation in hides. But I absolutely agree that communication is key to ensure customer happiness


They have been similarly conscientious with me and have been updating me frequently along the way giving me various choices. I have appreciated that.

Does anyone have a bag in violet nappa? I saw a post earlier in the thread that the color is not nearly as pretty as it appears in pictures and wanted to get some more opinions and more color accurate pictures. I got their pack of swatches with my last order but violet nappa was unfortunately not included.


----------



## thedseer

I ordered Celeste Merinos in the recent sale, and a color variation wasn't mentioned. I think I'll still like the color and wouldn't want to go through the hassle of return, but am also glad I ordered something less expensive (a Penelope Messenger with the 40% off). I would be even more disappointed  if I had ordered a fully customized bag and then the color was different from expected. I think I would have made a different order though had I known about the change.

I do think Massaccesi has excellent service, but I think it would save everyone a lot of headache if they renamed colors or consistently notified clients of color variation before an order is made.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thedseer said:


> I do think Massaccesi has excellent service, but I think it would save everyone a lot of headache if they renamed colors or consistently notified clients of color variation before an order is made.



I agree, though I think the second option is more feasible.


----------



## piosavsfan

thedseer said:


> I ordered Celeste Merinos in the recent sale, and a color variation wasn't mentioned. I think I'll still like the color and wouldn't want to go through the hassle of return, but am also glad I ordered something less expensive (a Penelope Messenger with the 40% off). I would be even more disappointed  if I had ordered a fully customized bag and then the color was different from expected. I think I would have made a different order though had I known about the change.
> 
> I do think Massaccesi has excellent service, but I think it would save everyone a lot of headache if they renamed colors or consistently notified clients of color variation before an order is made.


I also would have ordered a different color than Celeste if I had known about the color change ahead of time.
The dark violet I ordered was at full price, I was willing to pay full price only for that specific color and with the customizations that I had. The only option they haven't given me so far is just cancelling my order, I wonder if I can do that.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I think in all fairness, with deep violet specifically, MM et al. are being very conscientious, as they (at least in my experience) explained the situation with the old vs. new deep violet and offered a choice of either waiting, getting this new color, or ordering a different color entirely given the circumstances. I used to work in a camera store and we would get a lot of grief from customers who wanted 5000 copies of their picture with colors matched 100%, even though due to variation from lot of paper, ink, state of the machine etc it was virtually impossible to do. So I imagine with leather it's even more unpredictable given the variation in hides. But I absolutely agree that communication is key to ensure customer happiness


Well stated.


----------



## carterazo

piosavsfan said:


> They have been similarly conscientious with me and have been updating me frequently along the way giving me various choices. I have appreciated that.
> 
> Does anyone have a bag in violet nappa? I saw a post earlier in the thread that the color is not nearly as pretty as it appears in pictures and wanted to get some more opinions and more color accurate pictures. I got their pack of swatches with my last order but violet nappa was unfortunately not included.


I think there's one on the reference thread.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone else get their sale bags yet?


----------



## anitalilac

not yet. but then again, I will be heading for a weeklong vacation end of this month so I requested mine in September.


----------



## carterazo

piosavsfan said:


> They have been similarly conscientious with me and have been updating me frequently along the way giving me various choices. I have appreciated that.
> 
> Does anyone have a bag in violet nappa? I saw a post earlier in the thread that the color is not nearly as pretty as it appears in pictures and wanted to get some more opinions and more color accurate pictures. I got their pack of swatches with my last order but violet nappa was unfortunately not included.


Also, if you look on the blog when Sabrina was introduced. The model is carrying one in this color.


----------



## piosavsfan

carterazo said:


> Also, if you look on the blog when Sabrina was introduced. The model is carrying one in this color.


Yes I've seen those pictures. The issue is that I read that the color looks a lot better in pictures than in real life so I wanted more opinions from people who have it and have seen the color in person.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Here I'm comparing the rigidity/flexibility/potential smoosh of the leather swatches I got! Top is cameo rose merinos, middle is ruby red Venezia, bottom is royal blue Venezia (tomorrow I will post colors in natural light).

As you can see, the merinos is so flexible that it folds easily in half, but Venezia has far less give and it makes the merinos seems like fabric!

Venezia is far more pliable than a generic saffiano. Based on this small square, it seems like the Venezia is less likely to puddle especially compared to how bendy the merinos is. The Venezia is shockingly tough. It almost feels like I can't scratch it, while the merinos feels more fragile in comparison. I didn't want to damage the swatch because Colette asked me to return the swatches since they're her last. The Venezia is a hair heavier than the merinos, but the difference is almost intangible. Weirdly enough, the blue Venezia feels more stiff than the red.

PS This is my first time contacting MM, and Colette is so pleasant to email, and I generally HATE communicating over email! I'm so excited to someday order my bag!


----------



## ajamy

piosavsfan said:


> I also would have ordered a different color than Celeste if I had known about the color change ahead of time.
> The dark violet I ordered was at full price, I was willing to pay full price only for that specific color and with the customizations that I had. The only option they haven't given me so far is just cancelling my order, I wonder if I can do that.


I emailed Colette yesterday to ask about the octane mini-zhoe in the sample sale: the colour on the blog looks so different to my swatch and to the pictures of octane bags on this forum that I wondered if the description was wrong and it was actually the marine blue merinos.  It is octane, but apparently the latest batch from the tannery is much deeper colour than previously.  To me, it also looks to be more blue than the old shade.


----------



## momasaurus

Maybe it is finally time to organize a trip to Italy to get these colors all sorted out! LOL. Line up those bags for us to look at!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

momasaurus said:


> Maybe it is finally time to organize a trip to Italy to get these colors all sorted out! LOL. Line up those bags for us to look at!!



Yes!  Does Marco offer tours of his workshop?


----------



## anitalilac

momasaurus said:


> Maybe it is finally time to organize a trip to Italy to get these colors all sorted out! LOL. Line up those bags for us to look at!!


that sounds like a wonderful idea. a tour group of us !


----------



## musicmom

ajamy said:


> I emailed Colette yesterday to ask about the octane mini-zhoe in the sample sale: the colour on the blog looks so different to my swatch and to the pictures of octane bags on this forum that I wondered if the description was wrong and it was actually the marine blue merinos.  It is octane, but apparently the latest batch from the tannery is much deeper colour than previously.  To me, it also looks to be more blue than the old shade.


I have a bag from the June sale in Octane.  It's simply gorgeous, and yes, it's quite an intense shade.  I had a swatch from Colette earlier in the year that was much paler than this is, but I chose this color based on the swatch in the sample pack that was included in the spring orders.  (See earlier in this thread for my side-by-side comparison photos of the swatches.)  On my order I asked them to be sure that it was the deeper, more intense shade, and it is!  I love it - it's neither blue nor green, but a delicious fusion that goes one way or the other depending on what it is near and what the lighting is.


----------



## VanBod1525

Sale bags arriving tomorrow. Woop!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Here are some pretty accurate pictures of my swatches. I thought I would want the Royal blue Venezia, but actually I fell in love with the ruby red. The royal blue was too dark in real life…it almost looked black! The cameo rose merinos seems a little too soft and delicate for the bag I want, but I definitely want a bag in that leather some day!


----------



## anitalilac

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here are some pretty accurate pictures of my swatches. I thought I would want the Royal blue Venezia, but actually I fell in love with the ruby red. The royal blue was too dark in real life…it almost looked black! The cameo rose merinos seems a little too soft and delicate for the bag I want, but I definitely want a bag in that leather some day!


what bag are you planning with this Venezia leather?


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here are some pretty accurate pictures of my swatches. I thought I would want the Royal blue Venezia, but actually I fell in love with the ruby red. The royal blue was too dark in real life…it almost looked black! The cameo rose merinos seems a little too soft and delicate for the bag I want, but I definitely want a bag in that leather some day!



Cameo rose is a very beautiful color. I don't know what bag I should order it in, too, so I ended up with the Penelope Midi. [emoji28]


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here are some pretty accurate pictures of my swatches. I thought I would want the Royal blue Venezia, but actually I fell in love with the ruby red. The royal blue was too dark in real life…it almost looked black! The cameo rose merinos seems a little too soft and delicate for the bag I want, but I definitely want a bag in that leather some day!


That ruby red is stunning! Can't wait to see what you have made in it.


----------



## ajamy

musicmom said:


> I have a bag from the June sale in Octane.  It's simply gorgeous, and yes, it's quite an intense shade.  I had a swatch from Colette earlier in the year that was much paler than this is, but I chose this color based on the swatch in the sample pack that was included in the spring orders.  (See earlier in this thread for my side-by-side comparison photos of the swatches.)  On my order I asked them to be sure that it was the deeper, more intense shade, and it is!  I love it - it's neither blue nor green, but a delicious fusion that goes one way or the other depending on what it is near and what the lighting is.


Thanks musicmom, that's so useful,  I found your photos and it looks like the swatch in my sample pack is the same colour as yours, so the new lot of octane must have arrived earlier than this spring.
I also found sickgrl13's photos of her lovely colour blocked aura in octane and jade, and they show just how different the colour can look in different lighting. 
I also love anything in a blue/green colour, so I can see I'm going to be tempted.


----------



## Barefootgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> Sale bags arriving tomorrow. Woop!


I ordered a bag (with modifications) on July 24th....getting anxious...not shipped yet...


----------



## VanBod1525

Octane Merinos Calista and Terracotta Merinos Calista arrived today. I am thrilled. This leather and style combo is so light. I have the style in Tuscania and that is also light. I'd need to weigh them to work out which is lighter. 

Terracotta is a really versatile colour. I think this will work all year round. The Octane is definitely a deeper shade of green/blue. I love it but compared to the Penelope Midi I bought last year, it is definitely darker and I'd say with more of a green undertone. I love both of them. There is not as much green in this batch of Octane as there is in Teal. At first I thought it was pretty close when I compared the Octane bag to the Dark Teal swatch but when I compared the two full bags, there is definitely more green in the Dark Teal. 

I love this style so much! The more you put in it, the easier it carries and the strap doesn't slip. I have the standard and the messenger versions and both are fantastic to carry.


----------



## piosavsfan

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista and Terracotta Merinos Calista arrived today. I am thrilled. This leather and style combo is so light. I have the style in Tuscania and that is also light. I'd need to weigh them to work out which is lighter.
> 
> Terracotta is a really versatile colour. I think this will work all year round. The Octane is definitely a deeper shade of green/blue. I love it but compared to the Penelope Midi I bought last year, it is definitely darker and I'd say with more of a green undertone. I love both of them. There is not as much green in this batch of Octane as there is in Teal. At first I thought it was pretty close when I compared the Octane bag to the Dark Teal swatch but when I compared the two full bags, there is definitely more green in the Dark Teal.
> 
> I love this style so much! The more you put in it, the easier it carries and the strap doesn't slip. I have the standard and the messenger versions and both are fantastic to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803602


Beautiful bags! Calista is the best. Thank you for the teal comparison pictures.


----------



## thedseer

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista and Terracotta Merinos Calista arrived today. I am thrilled. This leather and style combo is so light. I have the style in Tuscania and that is also light. I'd need to weigh them to work out which is lighter.
> 
> Terracotta is a really versatile colour. I think this will work all year round. The Octane is definitely a deeper shade of green/blue. I love it but compared to the Penelope Midi I bought last year, it is definitely darker and I'd say with more of a green undertone. I love both of them. There is not as much green in this batch of Octane as there is in Teal. At first I thought it was pretty close when I compared the Octane bag to the Dark Teal swatch but when I compared the two full bags, there is definitely more green in the Dark Teal.
> 
> I love this style so much! The more you put in it, the easier it carries and the strap doesn't slip. I have the standard and the messenger versions and both are fantastic to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803602


Love the new version of Octane!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

That octane is gorgeous!


----------



## VanBod1525

I find it really hard to capture Octane or Teal properly. The comparison pics between the two Octanes make the lighter shade seem a bit washed out, which it definitely isn't. 

Now I am patiently waiting for my Celeste and Stormy Sea Midi Penelopes and a Dark Orange Tuscania card wallet. I have looked so long at that Stormy Sea swatch and love Clu's Theia but I need to see a bigger piece of the leather for myself before making a decision on whether a whole bag will work for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

VanBod1525 said:


> I find it really hard to capture Octane or Teal properly. The comparison pics between the two Octanes make the lighter shade seem a bit washed out, which it definitely isn't.
> 
> Now I am patiently waiting for my Celeste and Stormy Sea Midi Penelopes and a Dark Orange Tuscania card wallet. I have looked so long at that Stormy Sea swatch and love Clu's Theia but I need to see a bigger piece of the leather for myself before making a decision on whether a whole bag will work for me.


Agreed that teal is very hard to photograph. Based on pictures that I saw of dark teal, I thought it would be a lot more blue but in person it is quite green. I think your pic above of dark teal is actually pretty accurate to what my bag looks like.


----------



## RufikPufik

Those bags look so nice...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anitalilac said:


> what bag are you planning with this Venezia leather?





pdxhb said:


> That ruby red is stunning! Can't wait to see what you have made in it.



The bag:

Regular Selene
Ruby red venezia
Studs instead of zippers
Messenger strap - 1.2"
And lastly:

Adjustable handles, from 5"-6" up to the regular drop of 9.8". All other customizations are approved, but I'm still discussing this one with Colette. Hopefully I'll still have that Selene handle look, but if not the Soulmate handles will probably adjust to the lengths I want!
I think the Venezia and studs will make Selene look both classic yet edgy! And it'll be super durable for travel and everyday…I couldn't even scratch that venezia swatch. I don't own big bags because I usually rely on backpacks, but sometimes an open tote just works better! This will fill the space for all my big bag needs, yet still look gorgeous and feel relatively light on the days I carry less because of that Venezia leather!

The only thing is it'll cost around $500. Perfectly reasonable for a customized bag (seriously, where else can you get a quality custom bag for such a low price??) so I'll have to save for some time, but I've seriously never found a tote that would work for me better than one I've customized 


vink said:


> Cameo rose is a very beautiful color. I don't know what bag I should order it in, too, so I ended up with the Penelope Midi. [emoji28]


I think the Penelope is perfect for cameo rose! Small goods or little crossbodies would be so lovely. Thinking of one day ordering a cameo rose Sabrina!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The bag:
> 
> Regular Selene
> Ruby red venezia
> Studs instead of zippers
> Messenger strap - 1.2"
> And lastly:
> 
> Adjustable handles, from 5"-6" up to the regular drop of 9.8". All other customizations are approved, but I'm still discussing this one with Colette. Hopefully I'll still have that Selene handle look, but if not the Soulmate handles will probably adjust to the lengths I want!
> I think the Venezia and studs will make Selene look both classic yet edgy! And it'll be super durable for travel and everyday…I couldn't even scratch that venezia swatch. I don't own big bags because I usually rely on backpacks, but sometimes an open tote just works better! This will fill the space for all my big bag needs, yet still look gorgeous and feel relatively light on the days I carry less because of that Venezia leather!
> 
> The only thing is it'll cost around $500. Perfectly reasonable for a customized bag (seriously, where else can you get a quality custom bag for such a low price??) so I'll have to save for some time, but I've seriously never found a tote that would work for me better than one I've customized
> 
> I think the Penelope is perfect for cameo rose! Small goods or little crossbodies would be so lovely. Thinking of one day ordering a cameo rose Sabrina!





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Here are some pretty accurate pictures of my swatches. I thought I would want the Royal blue Venezia, but actually I fell in love with the ruby red. The royal blue was too dark in real life…it almost looked black! The cameo rose merinos seems a little too soft and delicate for the bag I want, but I definitely want a bag in that leather some day!


That is really interesting. I bought the royal blue Venezia Penelope from the sample sale and it came today.  The color is a very vivid bright blue, not blackish at all.  It is lovely. I wonder if it was made from a different batch of leather.


----------



## anitalilac

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The only thing is it'll cost around $500. Perfectly reasonable for a customized bag (seriously, where else can you get a quality custom bag for such a low price??) so I'll have to save for some time, but I've seriously never found a tote that would work for me better than one I've customized
> 
> I think the Penelope is perfect for cameo rose! Small goods or little crossbodies would be so lovely. Thinking of one day ordering a cameo rose Sabrina!


I agree, it is a good value because you get to customize it to what works for you and it is still way way cheaper then designer bags that you have to adjust your lifestyle to make it work.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> That is really interesting. I bought the royal blue Venezia Penelope from the sample sale and it came today.  The color is a very vivid bright blue, not blackish at all.  It is lovely. I wonder if it was made from a different batch of leather.


Oh no, again with the color discrepancies!  Colette said this was her last royal blue Venezia sample, so it's very likely that there's a newer batch that's brighter. I can't remember if you do pictures, but if you're comfortable, I'd love to see your Penelope and hear what you think of the leather in that less structured shape! My swatch looked nearly black in all lights except natural. I was concerned about having a red bag - like how they say red cars attract police, would a big red bag attract pickpockets?


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, again with the color discrepancies!  Colette said this was her last royal blue Venezia sample, so it's very likely that there's a newer batch that's brighter. I can't remember if you do pictures, but if you're comfortable, I'd love to see your Penelope and hear what you think of the leather in that less structured shape! My swatch looked nearly black in all lights except natural. I was concerned about having a red bag - like how they say red cars attract police, would a big red bag attract pickpockets?


Will be glad to post some pix tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, again with the color discrepancies!  Colette said this was her last royal blue Venezia sample, so it's very likely that there's a newer batch that's brighter. I can't remember if you do pictures, but if you're comfortable, I'd love to see your Penelope and hear what you think of the leather in that less structured shape! My swatch looked nearly black in all lights except natural. I was concerned about having a red bag - like how they say red cars attract police, would a big red bag attract pickpockets?



Mea culpa.  I must be tired. My last bag, the Penelope Messenger, is the royal blue Venezia. It is indeed as you described.  What I received today was the Penelope in blue nappa!!! So ignore me if you will. Time to get off the iPad and go to bed.  
Regarding the Venezia itself, I like the leather a lot. It is sturdy and should wear well and in my opinion, is very unique.  The ruby red is exquisite!  I would not hesitate to order a bag in that color leather.  It would be a show piece!!!


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The bag:
> 
> Regular Selene
> Ruby red venezia
> Studs instead of zippers
> Messenger strap - 1.2"
> And lastly:
> 
> Adjustable handles, from 5"-6" up to the regular drop of 9.8". All other customizations are approved, but I'm still discussing this one with Colette. Hopefully I'll still have that Selene handle look, but if not the Soulmate handles will probably adjust to the lengths I want!
> I think the Venezia and studs will make Selene look both classic yet edgy! And it'll be super durable for travel and everyday…I couldn't even scratch that venezia swatch. I don't own big bags because I usually rely on backpacks, but sometimes an open tote just works better! This will fill the space for all my big bag needs, yet still look gorgeous and feel relatively light on the days I carry less because of that Venezia leather!
> 
> The only thing is it'll cost around $500. Perfectly reasonable for a customized bag (seriously, where else can you get a quality custom bag for such a low price??) so I'll have to save for some time, but I've seriously never found a tote that would work for me better than one I've customized
> 
> I think the Penelope is perfect for cameo rose! Small goods or little crossbodies would be so lovely. Thinking of one day ordering a cameo rose Sabrina!



This sounds like a fabulous bag! I will attest to just how easy to use Selene is. Your customizations sound wonderful - love the idea of studs with the texture of the Venezia!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh no, again with the color discrepancies!  Colette said this was her last royal blue Venezia sample, so it's very likely that there's a newer batch that's brighter. I can't remember if you do pictures, but if you're comfortable, I'd love to see your Penelope and hear what you think of the leather in that less structured shape! My swatch looked nearly black in all lights except natural. I was concerned about having a red bag - like how they say red cars attract police, would a big red bag attract pickpockets?



Here is the Penny messenger in the blue Venezia under my office lamp.  (complete with dog picture which ends up in all my photos).  It is really a lovely color.  I noticed that walking through the dark hallway it does look black but in light it is a deep blue.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is the Penny messenger in the blue Venezia under my office lamp.  (complete with dog picture which ends up in all my photos).  It is really a lovely color.  I noticed that walking through the dark hallway it does look black but in light it is a deep blue.
> And for fun, here it is with the blue nappa


----------



## TotinScience

Do you guys think MM will be releasing new styles/colors for the Fall/Winter season soon?


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> Do you guys think MM will be releasing new styles/colors for the Fall/Winter season soon?



Funny you should mention that... I was thinking about the exact same thing last night. I clicked back through the blog and the fall bags have been released in late August in the past, so if they are, I think they should be releasing something soon! Any specific styles you'd like to see?

I'm always on the hunt for mid-sized structured bags... given all of the big, unstructured hobo styles released last season, l'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Funny you should mention that... I was thinking about the exact same thing last night. I clicked back through the blog and the fall bags have been released in late August in the past, so if they are, I think they should be releasing something soon! Any specific styles you'd like to see?
> 
> I'm always on the hunt for mid-sized structured bags... given all of the big, unstructured hobo styles released last season, l'm keeping my fingers crossed!


From your lips to Marco's ears! I also researched the blog for the timeline of their Fall release and it's definitely due now. 
I am 100% with you on more mid-sized bags! I always want a medium-sized shoulder bag that is more North-South, has a little bit structure to it, but is still somewhat soft. Think Demetra or Aphrodite, but smaller. Perfect for going out and about, fitting into a suitcase if needed, but still roomy/soft enough to fit a light jacket or a water bottle. I might be the only person on Earth who would  like that, but that's what's on my mind . I am also excited about the possibility of more creative/fashion forward styles, like Sabrina! 
As far as colors go, MM already surprised us with the amazing new Vachettas, hopefully there will be more reveals to come!! As it choosing a color wasn't hard already


----------



## momasaurus

mleleigh said:


> Funny you should mention that... I was thinking about the exact same thing last night. I clicked back through the blog and the fall bags have been released in late August in the past, so if they are, I think they should be releasing something soon! Any specific styles you'd like to see?
> 
> I'm always on the hunt for mid-sized structured bags... given all of the big, unstructured hobo styles released last season, l'm keeping my fingers crossed!


Mid-size structured! Yes, please!!!


----------



## carterazo

I would love to see a "mini" Calista!


----------



## lenie

My sale bags should be here next Wednesday. Yippee!


----------



## vink

I wonder if there will be any new styles for Fall, too. I'm still hanging on forest green and port Merino. I don't know which style I should order in them even now. If I really can't decide, maybe I'd have to go with either Calista or Selene Zip Midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> . I am also excited about the possibility of more creative/fashion forward styles, like Sabrina!



I was just thinking the same thing recently. Fashion forward is a great description! Styles like Sabrina are not really trendy, because i believe it will stand the test of time, and not look dated. I want more of this!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Cameo rose is a very beautiful color. I don't know what bag I should order it in, too, so I ended up with the Penelope Midi. [emoji28]


I got the Cameo Rose Midi Sabrina and it is really gorgeous. I love the midi Sabrina will definitely get another one.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista and Terracotta Merinos Calista arrived today. I am thrilled. This leather and style combo is so light. I have the style in Tuscania and that is also light. I'd need to weigh them to work out which is lighter.
> 
> Terracotta is a really versatile colour. I think this will work all year round. The Octane is definitely a deeper shade of green/blue. I love it but compared to the Penelope Midi I bought last year, it is definitely darker and I'd say with more of a green undertone. I love both of them. There is not as much green in this batch of Octane as there is in Teal. At first I thought it was pretty close when I compared the Octane bag to the Dark Teal swatch but when I compared the two full bags, there is definitely more green in the Dark Teal.
> 
> I love this style so much! The more you put in it, the easier it carries and the strap doesn't slip. I have the standard and the messenger versions and both are fantastic to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803602


Gorgeous Vannie. I love all of them. The Octane is a stunning color.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is the Penny messenger in the blue Venezia under my office lamp.  (complete with dog picture which ends up in all my photos).  It is really a lovely color.  I noticed that walking through the dark hallway it does look black but in light it is a deep blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3804565


That is just gorgeous. I love the Venezia leather the color is stunning. I bought a yellow Saffiano BE bag a number of years ago and it was not for me the leather felt and in my opinion looked like plastic. I tried to like it and use it but it was not for me.  Out the door it went I sold it. I have been really hesitant when it comes to Venezia because of my Saffiano experience but I have liked every Venezia bag I have seen so far.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I wonder if there will be any new styles for Fall, too. I'm still hanging on forest green and port Merino. I don't know which style I should order in them even now. If I really can't decide, maybe I'd have to go with either Calista or Selene Zip Midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


I bought a lovely forest green Aura - missed it on the sample sale but was able to purchase it when a lovely tpf lady decided to sell it. It is such a great style and such a great bag love it. The leather is amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> That is just gorgeous. I love the Venezia leather the color is stunning. I bought a yellow Saffiano BE bag a number of years ago and it was not for me the leather felt and in my opinion looked like plastic. I tried to like it and use it but it was not for me.  Out the door it went I sold it. I have been really hesitant when it comes to Venezia because of my Saffiano experience but I have liked every Venezia bag I have seen so far.


I am not sure what looking like plastic means.  I have noted several people refer to certain leathers as plastic in appearance. So I would hesitate to tell you if this one looks like that IRL.   ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure what looking like plastic means.  I have noted several people refer to certain leathers as plastic in appearance. So I would hesitate to tell you if this one looks like that IRL.   ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️


I have a sample of Venezia leather and it is nothing like the yellow saffiano leather bag I had.  The saffiano did not  look like leather to me it was shiney and definitely plastic in appearance. It looked close to patent leather. Personal preference definitely not my taste. On the other hand Venezia leather I really like especially the dark blue.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> That is just gorgeous. I love the Venezia leather the color is stunning. I bought a yellow Saffiano BE bag a number of years ago and it was not for me the leather felt and in my opinion looked like plastic. I tried to like it and use it but it was not for me.  Out the door it went I sold it. I have been really hesitant when it comes to Venezia because of my Saffiano experience but I have liked every Venezia bag I have seen so far.



I've left my black venezia Penelope messenger in storage for the summer but am anxious to pull her out. The leather is super durable and, while it has a noticeable shine on the surface, it has enough variation and a reasonably soft hand that it doesn't read as synthetic IMO. The shine and surface texture are not for everyone, I realize - definitely an important aspect to whether you would select it. Comparing to saffiano (I am not a fan either), it feels like the durability is simply from the weight of the leather itself, whereas saffiano feels to me like it's been dipped or coated in something and tends to be pretty stiff whether in a semi- or fully-structured style. One of the biggest distinctions I've noticed is in how the edges and seams feel - in the venezia they are pliable like the body of the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a sample of Venezia leather and it is nothing like the yellow saffiano leather bag I had.  The saffiano did not  look like leather to me it was shiney and definitely plastic in appearance. It looked close to patent leather. Personal preference definitely not my taste. On the other hand Venezia leather I really like especially the dark blue.


Thanks.  Helpful information.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I bought a lovely forest green Aura - missed it on the sample sale but was able to purchase it when a lovely tpf lady decided to sell it. It is such a great style and such a great bag love it. The leather is amazing.



You're such a lucky lady. [emoji4] I missed out on that bag twice. I'm glad it goes to you though. [emoji4] 

Lately, I'm loving Calista and wearing Selene zip midi more than Aura so, I think I may get it in Calista instead. The style just compliments the strength of merino perfectly in my head. But I want to know if they'll have some new model for this fall.


----------



## VanBod1525

Octane Merinos Calista - squidgy and soft!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Venezia is having a moment!  Proudly introducing my new Zhoe in black Venezia.  Light gold hardware, pink lining, extended crossbody strap.  I wanted a smaller, structured black bag suitable for every occasion, but the smooth leathers just seemed too boring.  I'm thrilled with the slightly shiny, textured Venezia for the extra specialness it gives an otherwise standard Zhoe.  And I'm loving the pink lining, it's like a gentle kiss every time I open my bag.


----------



## pdxhb

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 3808364
> View attachment 3808365
> View attachment 3808366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezia is having a moment!  Proudly introducing my new Zhoe in black Venezia.  Light gold hardware, pink lining, extended crossbody strap.  I wanted a smaller, structured black bag suitable for every occasion, but the smooth leathers just seemed too boring.  I'm thrilled with the slightly shiny, textured Venezia for the extra specialness it gives an otherwise standard Zhoe.  And I'm loving the pink lining, it's like a gentle kiss every time I open my bag.


Beautiful!!! 
I adore a the pink lining - it really is special.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Now meet my new Zhoe in brown Croco.  Light gold hardware, lilac lining, extended crossbody strap.  I would love to see more photos of various Massaccesi styles in Croco leather.  And I may be the only person on the planet for whom brown -- especially a deep, espresso brown -- is my honest-to-God favorite color.  I am looking forward to wearing the stuffing out of this new bag.

I dithered quite a while trying to decide on a lining color for this one.  Apple green?  Marine?  Cappuccino?  All would have been lovely, but the lilac has turned out to be a subtle pairing and I like it.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

And finally, ta-daaaaaaa!  It's a key fob in bordeaux Tuscania, light gold hardware.  I just wanted to have a wee bit of that Tuscania for my own.  I'm hoping the natural distressing of the Tuscania will complement the inevitable battering a key fob is going to take through daily use.  But for the moment, it's shiny new and it sings to my heart.


----------



## piosavsfan

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 3808364
> View attachment 3808365
> View attachment 3808366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezia is having a moment!  Proudly introducing my new Zhoe in black Venezia.  Light gold hardware, pink lining, extended crossbody strap.  I wanted a smaller, structured black bag suitable for every occasion, but the smooth leathers just seemed too boring.  I'm thrilled with the slightly shiny, textured Venezia for the extra specialness it gives an otherwise standard Zhoe.  And I'm loving the pink lining, it's like a gentle kiss every time I open my bag.


Love your new Zhoes. I think the Zhoe style lends itself well to fun textured leathers rather than plain smooth leather. And the pink and lilac linings are so pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 3808364
> View attachment 3808365
> View attachment 3808366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezia is having a moment!  Proudly introducing my new Zhoe in black Venezia.  Light gold hardware, pink lining, extended crossbody strap.  I wanted a smaller, structured black bag suitable for every occasion, but the smooth leathers just seemed too boring.  I'm thrilled with the slightly shiny, textured Venezia for the extra specialness it gives an otherwise standard Zhoe.  And I'm loving the pink lining, it's like a gentle kiss every time I open my bag.


Ohhh, that is yummy.  The pink lining is outstandng.  I never would have thought to do that.  That style has not grabbed me but seeing this makes me want one!!!!!  Enjoy.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I wonder if there will be any new styles for Fall, too. I'm still hanging on forest green and port Merino. I don't know which style I should order in them even now. If I really can't decide, maybe I'd have to go with either Calista or Selene Zip Midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


I am hoping for a midi structured bag similar to Fendi Peekaboo..in Oxblood Vachetta. if not, then I will get an Aura in that leather. But definitely I will request an additional short top handle similar to the Juliette Handle. I seem to getting into more  structured bags this year.


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> Now meet my new Zhoe in brown Croco.  Light gold hardware, lilac lining, extended crossbody strap.  I would love to see more photos of various Massaccesi styles in Croco leather.  And I may be the only person on the planet for whom brown -- especially a deep, espresso brown -- is my honest-to-God favorite color.  I am looking forward to wearing the stuffing out of this new bag.
> 
> I dithered quite a while trying to decide on a lining color for this one.  Apple green?  Marine?  Cappuccino?  All would have been lovely, but the lilac has turned out to be a subtle pairing and I like it.
> View attachment 3808373
> View attachment 3808374
> View attachment 3808375


oh my..be still my heart. A mini zhoe in Black Croc is on my wishlist too!


----------



## carterazo

I've been meaning to share this comparison with you guys. I was curious about the difference between plum pebbled  (Penelope) and deep fuchsia merinos (mini Penelope). They are very, very close, imo. The first pic is night/artificial light the next two are outdoors in natural light.


----------



## chandra920

Is anyone else dying to get their sale bags?  I'm still waiting on my new Zhoe and it's killing me.


----------



## anitalilac

chandra920 said:


> Is anyone else dying to get their sale bags?  I'm still waiting on my new Zhoe and it's killing me.


me too! I requested delivery for mid September since we are heading to a week long vacation next week. I would have loved using it for my vacation but after reading previous posts about being Marco and team are super busy  with the orders, I worried that it might be delivered when we are not around.


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> I've been meaning to share this comparison with you guys. I was curious about the difference between plum pebbled  (Penelope) and deep fuchsia merinos (mini Penelope). They are very, very close, imo. The first pic is night/artificial light the next two are outdoors in natural light.
> View attachment 3808479
> View attachment 3808482
> View attachment 3808483



that Fuchsia Merinos is beautiful, my kind of pink. It reminds me of Hermes's Rose Pourpre.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

anitalilac said:


> I am hoping for a midi structured bag similar to Fendi Peekaboo..in Oxblood Vachetta. if not, then I will get an Aura in that leather. But definitely I will request an additional short top handle similar to the Juliette Handle. I seem to getting into more  structured bags this year.



If oxblood Vachetta had existed when I placed my most recent order, I would have gotten my key fob made out of it.  What a stunning leather.  I will be looking forward to seeing your oxblood Vachetta Aura or something in a new style.


----------



## mleleigh

Just an fyi - I emailed Colette about the Autumn release date and she said that she had no news to share at this time, but that when they did it would be on FB and the blog. 

I'm feeling impatient, lol


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista - squidgy and soft!



Oh! I Love the color!


----------



## momasaurus

Claudia Herzog said:


> View attachment 3808364
> View attachment 3808365
> View attachment 3808366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Venezia is having a moment!  Proudly introducing my new Zhoe in black Venezia.  Light gold hardware, pink lining, extended crossbody strap.  I wanted a smaller, structured black bag suitable for every occasion, but the smooth leathers just seemed too boring.  I'm thrilled with the slightly shiny, textured Venezia for the extra specialness it gives an otherwise standard Zhoe.  And I'm loving the pink lining, it's like a gentle kiss every time I open my bag.


Ooooh, so pretty. I am waiting on a similar order from the last sale, but I have heard NOTHING......


----------



## HermesHope

I also bought a matching key fob when I made my first (and so far only) order. Does anyone know if they offer any other small items? Surely it would make sense for them to use up odd scraps of leather in bracelets etc. I would love a wrap bracelet in one of their special colours!


----------



## TotinScience

momasaurus said:


> Ooooh, so pretty. I am waiting on a similar order from the last sale, but I have heard NOTHING......


I ended up having to change my order due to a hopeless delay in deep violet merinos right before they went on vacation. Also still no news, Colette said she cannot estimate when it will come


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> I ended up having to change my order due to a hopeless delay in deep violet merinos right before they went on vacation. Also still no news, Colette said she cannot estimate when it will come


What did you change to? I'm still waiting for deep violet but may change.


----------



## paculina

I want a Calista in sunflower with a green lining......


----------



## carterazo

I got this Penelope months ago and finally carried it today. Used it instead of a purse. It fit all the basics with room to spare for my cell and keys.


----------



## lenie

I received my sale order today. I had ordered a Red Cherry Nappa Zhoe with silver lining, silver hardware, and an extra shorter handle. It is such a pretty color-elegant, classy, and timeless! My second bag was supposed to be a Zhoe in Iced Taupe Africa but the bag that came was a Zhoe in Taupe Nappa. I like this Taupe Nappa version, but I think it was made by mistake. I'll keep it because it is still neutral and a go-with-everything color, like I thought the Iced Taupe Africa would be. 
I'll take pictures this weekend.


----------



## momasaurus

TotinScience said:


> I ended up having to change my order due to a hopeless delay in deep violet merinos right before they went on vacation. Also still no news, Colette said she cannot estimate when it will come


I didn't want to hit "like." I share your frustration.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I got this Penelope months ago and finally carried it today. Used it instead of a purse. It fit all the basics with room to spare for my cell and keys.
> View attachment 3809328
> View attachment 3809329
> View attachment 3809331


I did the same thing with my sale Penelope.  The little thing does hold a lot doesn't it!!!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I did the same thing with my sale Penelope.  The little thing does hold a lot doesn't it!!!


Yes it does!


----------



## paculina

carterazo said:


> I got this Penelope months ago and finally carried it today. Used it instead of a purse. It fit all the basics with room to spare for my cell and keys.
> View attachment 3809328
> View attachment 3809329
> View attachment 3809331


This is beautiful.


----------



## carterazo

paculina said:


> This is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I've been meaning to share this comparison with you guys. I was curious about the difference between plum pebbled  (Penelope) and deep fuchsia merinos (mini Penelope). They are very, very close, imo. The first pic is night/artificial light the next two are outdoors in natural light.
> View attachment 3808479
> View attachment 3808482
> View attachment 3808483


They are very close and I really like the color just stunning.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I did the same thing with my sale Penelope.  The little thing does hold a lot doesn't it!!!


I often use my Apple green Penelope as a purse. It really does hold quite a lot.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I often use my Apple green Penelope as a purse. It really does hold quite a lot.


I need to do the same with my apple green Penlope. [emoji41]  Such a happy color! (I dream of getting other slg's in that color. I want to create a complete set. [emoji7]


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I often use my Apple green Penelope as a purse. It really does hold quite a lot.





carterazo said:


> I need to do the same with my apple green Penlope. [emoji41]  Such a happy color! (I dream of getting other slg's in that color. I want to create a complete set. [emoji7]



I agree about apple Green, such a beautiful pop of color. Although mine , an Apple Green Flora now belongs to my 3rd daughter.


----------



## thedseer

Are most people still awaiting their sale bags?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So I received my sale bag (Selene midi)yesterday. Has anyone had an issue with their River blue vachetta looking like this around the opening to their bag? It looks like some sort of residue. It's definitely not a variation of the leather.


----------



## piosavsfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> So I received my sale bag (Selene midi)yesterday. Has anyone had an issue with their River blue vachetta looking like this around the opening to their bag? It looks like some sort of residue. It's definitely not a variation of the leather.
> View attachment 3810706
> View attachment 3810707
> View attachment 3810708


I know nothing about vachetta but that looks strange. I would email Colette.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> I know nothing about vachetta but that looks strange. I would email Colette.


Yes, I did email her. I have a brown vachetta from Marco, so I do have experience with the vachetta. My brown bag looks nothing like this.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista - squidgy and soft!


Vannie that is gorgeous love the octane leather just stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, I did email her. I have a brown vachetta from Marco, so I do have experience with the vachetta. My brown bag looks nothing like this.



I have no vachetta, but my MM purses ( 8 of them) have been perfect in every way. I do not think this has anything to do with type of leather, but I know that vachetta is vegetable tanned leather and is different from the bags I have.    It almost looks like some paint from the edge got on it?


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Love your new Zhoes. I think the Zhoe style lends itself well to fun textured leathers rather than plain smooth leather. And the pink and lilac linings are so pretty!


I love the Zhoe in any leather. It is such a fun bag and great style. I have it in orange nappa and yellow nappa and I have two Zhoe Legends one in Celeste which is gorgeous and one in aqua nappa. They are all really lovely and I think all the textured leathers will be amazing in the Zhoe style.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love the Zhoe in any leather. It is such a fun bag and great style. I have it in orange nappa and yellow nappa and I have two Zhoe Legends one in Celeste which is gorgeous and one in aqua nappa. They are all really lovely and I think all the textured leathers will be amazing in the Zhoe style.


I would love to see a photo of all of your zhoes sometime!!


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> So I received my sale bag (Selene midi)yesterday. Has anyone had an issue with their River blue vachetta looking like this around the opening to their bag? It looks like some sort of residue. It's definitely not a variation of the leather.
> View attachment 3810706
> View attachment 3810707
> View attachment 3810708


It's hard for me to see what the problem might be.  Perhaps you can try a dab of leather moisturizer?  Maybe the leather is dry?


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Calista and Terracotta Merinos Calista arrived today. I am thrilled. This leather and style combo is so light. I have the style in Tuscania and that is also light. I'd need to weigh them to work out which is lighter.
> 
> Terracotta is a really versatile colour. I think this will work all year round. The Octane is definitely a deeper shade of green/blue. I love it but compared to the Penelope Midi I bought last year, it is definitely darker and I'd say with more of a green undertone. I love both of them. There is not as much green in this batch of Octane as there is in Teal. At first I thought it was pretty close when I compared the Octane bag to the Dark Teal swatch but when I compared the two full bags, there is definitely more green in the Dark Teal.
> 
> I love this style so much! The more you put in it, the easier it carries and the strap doesn't slip. I have the standard and the messenger versions and both are fantastic to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3803602


Calista in merinos is so lovely. You chose great colors. I really like the Terracotta.


----------



## tenKrat

Wore Penelope Midi in red cherry nappa to dinner this evening. This nappa is so soft. I forgot to order the wristlet strap.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> So I received my sale bag (Selene midi)yesterday. Has anyone had an issue with their River blue vachetta looking like this around the opening to their bag? It looks like some sort of residue. It's definitely not a variation of the leather.
> View attachment 3810706
> View attachment 3810707
> View attachment 3810708


oh wow..definitely ask Colette, I know it would bother me. looks like some sort of fading. 
But other then that , the Leather is gorgeous! Lovely River Vachetta..


----------



## TotinScience

Demetra lovers! Does anyone know if she happens to fit a 13 inch laptop if needed? Not as a daily necessity, but more in case if I need to transport it on occasion.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> Vannie that is gorgeous love the octane leather just stunning.


I got the octane mini-zhoe from the sample sale this week; my first merinos bag and agree both the colour and texture of the octane leather are gorgeous.  Not absolutely smooth, but not pebbled either and the colour really does glow.


----------



## thedseer

Got an email from DHL this morning...looks like my bags will ship soon.


----------



## thedseer

Should arrive Tuesday!


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hey guys, 
I just received my order and something went wrong with it. I've been trying to email Colette, but I keep getting the email back with the message that the address cannot be found. This is the same address I used when I spoke to her about the order on July 24. Has anyone else had issues? 
Thanks!


----------



## TotinScience

Amethystgirl said:


> Hey guys,
> I just received my order and something went wrong with it. I've been trying to email Colette, but I keep getting the email back with the message that the address cannot be found. This is the same address I used when I spoke to her about the order on July 24. Has anyone else had issues?
> Thanks!


I communicated with her just a few days ago using the usual address and had no issues! What happened to your order ?


----------



## Amethystgirl

TotinScience said:


> I communicated with her just a few days ago using the usual address and had no issues! What happened to your order ?


I ordered a Soulmate Midi in champagne pebbled (which is a lovely neutral, by the way) with the dark brown nappa trim and handles, but the handles and  trim are champagne pebbled as well. So odd, I've never had any problems communicating with Colette.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Mystery solved! I checked the Facebook page and they're changing servers so temporarily unable to send or receive email. I'll have to be patient.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> I got the octane mini-zhoe from the sample sale this week; my first merinos bag and agree both the colour and texture of the octane leather are gorgeous.  Not absolutely smooth, but not pebbled either and the colour really does glow.


I have several merinos leather bags and they are very nice.  They get better as you use them too. They are soft to begin with and soften more to a wonderful feel.


----------



## Amethystgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I have several merinos leather bags and they are very nice.  They get better as you use them too. They are soft to begin with and soften more to a wonderful feel.


Not just that, but merinos is really tough too! I am really not gentle with my bags (for shame...) but my merinos Soulmate has no scuff marks or scratches at all, and that after over a year of use!


----------



## Coastal jewel

So ladies with all your new purses... Time for closet clean out!  MM Facebook BST!


----------



## southernbelle43

Amethystgirl said:


> Not just that, but merinos is really tough too! I am really not gentle with my bags (for shame...) but my merinos Soulmate has no scuff marks or scratches at all, and that after over a year of use!


That is good to know.  I have not had mine long enough to assess the durability. 


Coastal jewel said:


> So ladies with all your new purses... Time for closet clean out!  MM Facebook BST!


I totally agree... let's do some swapping and selling.  All of us have bought these bags sight unseen and some of the styles just do not work for us.  For me it was the Soulmate.  Then I discovered  that I love the Aphrodite and got two preowned.  Let's get busy on BST!


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> That is good to know.  I have not had mine long enough to assess the durability.
> 
> I totally agree... let's do some swapping and selling.  All of us have bought these bags sight unseen and some of the styles just do not work for us.  For me it was the Soulmate.  Then I discovered  that I love the Aphrodite and got two preowned.  Let's get busy on BST!


I have a Soulmate that doesn't quite work for me either. It's bigger than I thought.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That is good to know.  I have not had mine long enough to assess the durability.



I'll third the testimonial about merinos durability - I cannot believe how tough the merinos leather is! Plus such a gorgeous, soft hand.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> I'll third the testimonial about merinos durability - I cannot believe how tough the merinos leather is! Plus such a gorgeous, soft hand.



Anybody with experience on merinos in a more structured style like Angelica? Marco first released nappa on the Athena which is structured, but turns out I like nappa for soft styles. Then he released merinos on the Soulmate, which did not work for me. But I like the look of merinos on the Angelica. Anybody with experience on this?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love the Zhoe in any leather. It is such a fun bag and great style. I have it in orange nappa and yellow nappa and I have two Zhoe Legends one in Celeste which is gorgeous and one in aqua nappa. They are all really lovely and I think all the textured leathers will be amazing in the Zhoe style.


I would loooove to see a picture of all your Zhoes together.  [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> I have a Soulmate that doesn't quite work for me either. It's bigger than I thought.



I loved the look and feel of it and the way it hangs.  So I think  it would have worked for me if I had taken out the center pocket.  When it puddled  up I had to hunt to find which of the three compartments I wanted to be in.  With no center section I could have used a purse organizer and it would have worked well for me.  Who knows I may try one again some time.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> I loved the look and feel of it and the way it hangs.  So I think  it would have worked for me if I had taken out the center pocket.  When it puddled  up I had to hunt to find which of the three compartments I wanted to be in.  With no center section I could have used a purse organizer and it would have worked well for me.  Who knows I may try one again some time.


The one I have is without center compartment and I wish it had one. I don't have a purse organizer so it's just a big hole.


----------



## newbaglover

Hello everyone! I have been away from tPF for some years ( raising muy children). I have rigth now discovered this brand. Do you have a modeling thread, so I can get the size of the bags IRL? Thanks!


----------



## pdxhb

newbaglover said:


> Hello everyone! I have been away from tPF for some years ( raising muy children). I have rigth now discovered this brand. Do you have a modeling thread, so I can get the size of the bags IRL? Thanks!


There is a reference thread here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I would loooove to see a picture of all your Zhoes together.  [emoji7]


I will try and get a photo of all the Zhoes together. I am so bad with photos but I will get them all and lay them out and take a photo. I am planning to rearrange my closet at some point in time and move my bags to a lower shelf. When I do that I will take a photo of all my bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> The one I have is without center compartment and I wish it had one. I don't have a purse organizer so it's just a big hole.


That might be an inexpensive remedy.  I love my organizer. You just grab it and put it in another purse and you are on your way.  They have them everywhere. I got mine at the Container store.  Don't know if you have one.  It was way cheaper than the fancy ones on line.


----------



## Amethystgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I loved the look and feel of it and the way it hangs.  So I think  it would have worked for me if I had taken out the center pocket.  When it puddled  up I had to hunt to find which of the three compartments I wanted to be in.  With no center section I could have used a purse organizer and it would have worked well for me.  Who knows I may try one again some time.



This was me! I adore my merinos cameo rose midi Soulmate (so buttery!) , but the rifling through the compartments to find stuff was driving me nuts. This is why I jumped on the recent sale to order a Soulmate without the center compartment, and I love it!! Definitely try it without a center compartment if you can.  

Oh, and my issue is being resolved, yay!  Marco will send out new nappa straps to put on the champagne bag with a complimentary Penelope of my choice. Not only the bags are second to none, the customer service is as well! Colette was as always an absolute sweetheart to deal with. I really cannot say enough positive things about Massaccesi!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Champagne pebbled sounds lovely  can't wait to see!


----------



## southernbelle43

Amethystgirl said:


> This was me! I adore my merinos cameo rose midi Soulmate (so buttery!) , but the rifling through the compartments to find stuff was driving me nuts. This is why I jumped on the recent sale to order a Soulmate without the center compartment, and I love it!! Definitely try it without a center compartment if you can.
> 
> Oh, and my issue is being resolved, yay!  Marco will send out new nappa straps to put on the champagne bag with a complimentary Penelope of my choice. Not only the bags are second to none, the customer service is as well! Colette was as always an absolute sweetheart to deal with. I really cannot say enough positive things about Massaccesi!


Thanks for that information. I may well grab one later.  Wonderful news about your bag.  I just could not imagne MM or Colette not makng it right.  They always have!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

newbaglover said:


> Hello everyone! I have been away from tPF for some years ( raising muy children). I have rigth now discovered this brand. Do you have a modeling thread, so I can get the size of the bags IRL? Thanks!


Well welcome back. Glad you have discovered MM.  I have several of them, both new and preowned.  I Have gifted most of my other brands. They just don't appeal to me now that I have Marco's wonderful leather bags. Hope you enjoy this thread!


----------



## djfmn

newbaglover said:


> Hello everyone! I have been away from tPF for some years ( raising muy children). I have rigth now discovered this brand. Do you have a modeling thread, so I can get the size of the bags IRL? Thanks!


Welcome to the group newbaglover. We love having new ladies join us. The MM reference thread is pretty good. Please let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## newbaglover

Thanks for the warm welcome. I loved belen echandia bags ( back on her first period), and I have read MM uses similar leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

I wanted to share something I saw in the newspaper today. Please note that it was first publshed in 1917... lest we think today's  designers are "creative."


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3814816
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share something I saw in the newspaper today. Please note that it was first publshed in 1917... lest we think today's  designers are "creative."


That is hilarious!!! 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## piosavsfan

Bad news - we won't be getting the original dark violet. I'm super sad, I really want a bag in this color. [emoji22][emoji174]


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Bad news - we won't be getting the original dark violet. I'm super sad, I really want a bag in this color. [emoji22][emoji174]


I am sorry about that for those of you who wanted something in that color.  Perhaps in the future it will be available again?


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Bad news - we won't be getting the original dark violet. I'm super sad, I really want a bag in this color. [emoji22][emoji174]


That is actually legitimately sad - that color was unlike anything else . 
Was the swatch just too different or they are not making this color anymore at all?


----------



## TotinScience

Also, has anyone not received their sale bags yet?


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> That is actually legitimately sad - that color was unlike anything else .
> Was the swatch just too different or they are not making this color anymore at all?


Colette said that the original tannery got back to them stating that they can't fulfill the order. They do have a batch from another tannery but it's a completely different color.


----------



## mkpurselover

piosavsfan said:


> Colette said that the original tannery got back to them stating that they can't fulfill the order. They do have a batch from another tannery but it's a completely different color.


I am sooo very glad I got my deep violet bag early!  Now I know I must cherish it always.  

Has anyone heard anything on fall/winter yet?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok TPF'ers   Help..  What are thoughts on Arianna size  and "utility" wise.  I find the Selene midi and soulmate midi as big as I usually go.  I'm 5'2 and when I go too big, I feel like I'm playing dress up.  Thanks,


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok TPF'ers   Help..  What are thoughts on Arianna size  and "utility" wise.  I find the Selene midi and soulmate midi as big as I usually go.  I'm 5'2 and when I go too big, I feel like I'm playing dress up.  Thanks,


I know what you mean about dress up!
I use my arianna for work schlepping - it easily accomodates a 13" laptop plus a penelope and my coffee cup and lets me zip it up. I like that it wears clost to the body (bags that are too deep are the ones that wear me) but it is not a small bag in width/height.


----------



## djfmn

newbaglover said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. I loved belen echandia bags ( back on her first period), and I have read MM uses similar leathers.


Having bought many BE bags from early in the BE days and later on - my experience is that MM uses better quality hardware and does not seem to skimp whereas towards the end of BE I was finding the bags were getting really pricey and she was skimping in areas. I think Marco's own line the quality of goods he uses is much better and his designs are amazing. I sold or gave away just about all my BE bags and replaced them with MM and love all of them. Recently bought a midi Sabrina and it is just gorgeous. You can't go wrong with an MM bag. Lovely leather, great hardware and amazing designs and most of the larger bags have a midi size as well which I really appreciate.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok TPF'ers   Help..  What are thoughts on Arianna size  and "utility" wise.  I find the Selene midi and soulmate midi as big as I usually go.  I'm 5'2 and when I go too big, I feel like I'm playing dress up.  Thanks,


I am 5'4" and when I go too big I am in the same boat as you the bag wears me. I am also curious to hear about the Arianna.


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok TPF'ers   Help..  What are thoughts on Arianna size  and "utility" wise.  I find the Selene midi and soulmate midi as big as I usually go.  I'm 5'2 and when I go too big, I feel like I'm playing dress up.  Thanks,





pdxhb said:


> I know what you mean about dress up!
> I use my arianna for work schlepping - it easily accomodates a 13" laptop plus a penelope and my coffee cup and lets me zip it up. I like that it wears clost to the body (bags that are too deep are the ones that wear me) but it is not a small bag in width/height.



I wish there was an Arianna midi - since it would be difficult to make it narrower since that would mess with the top handles, I would love to see a version that was maybe 3 inches shorter... giving it more of an E/W proportion. Then again, I'm always hoping that MM comes out with E/W styles!


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I wish there was an Arianna midi - since it would be difficult to make it narrower since that would mess with the top handles, I would love to see a version that was maybe 3 inches shorter... giving it more of an E/W proportion. Then again, I'm always hoping that MM comes out with E/W styles!


I, too, would love a real E/W tote bag.  I have a Brighton one, the Callie tote, which is a perfect East West tote, my favorite style of all my purses.  I would be thrilled if MM would put his creativity to work and design one that is truly East west.


----------



## TotinScience

as a true N/S kind of gal, I hope he will design things that make all of us happy


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> as a true N/S kind of gal, I hope he will design things that make all of us happy



Of course! We all have different wants / needs. I do feel like the majority of MM bags tend to be N/S, so an E/W style would be a nice option. Personally, I find it easier to locate my belongings when I don't have to rifle through a deep bag.


----------



## Rikireads

TotinScience said:


> Also, has anyone not received their sale bags yet?



I haven't received my bag yet. I did get an email yesterday; so, I'm waiting patiently.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Of course! We all have different wants / needs. I do feel like the majority of MM bags tend to be N/S, so an E/W style would be a nice option. Personally, I find it easier to locate my belongings when I don't have to rifle through a deep bag.


I am a solid E-W gal - I really cannot keep track of my stuff in a deep bag. Selene Midi works for either a wrok bag or a personal items and day off bag, but I'd say the proportions are right on the line. The only MM style I have which is inconsistent with this preference is the Calista. But she is only a personal items handbag and not anything I try to carry work stuff in.


----------



## TotinScience

Rikireads said:


> I haven't received my bag yet. I did get an email yesterday; so, I'm waiting patiently.


Yay! Maybe my turn is getting closer


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Of course! We all have different wants / needs. I do feel like the majority of MM bags tend to be N/S, so an E/W style would be a nice option. Personally, I find it easier to locate my belongings when I don't have to rifle through a deep bag.


I really hope MM et al read this forum for ideas !


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Of course! We all have different wants / needs. I do feel like the majority of MM bags tend to be N/S, so an E/W style would be a nice option. Personally, I find it easier to locate my belongings when I don't have to rifle through a deep bag.


The Angelica is a great E/W bag.  When they first came out, I preferred the Daphne over it.  Later I realized I should have ordered the Daphne with rolled handles since the flat handles on mine showed wear easily.  Anyway, later when I got my Angelica, I was really happy with the style.  I rehomed the Daphne shortly after.


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> The Angelica is a great E/W bag.  When they first came out, I preferred the Daphne over it.  Later I realized I should have ordered the Daphne with rolled handles since the flat handles on mine showed wear easily.  Anyway, later when I got my Angelica, I was really happy with the style.  I rehomed the Daphne shortly after.


You remind me that I have bern eyeing Angelica for quite awhile. It looks like a gret style for merinos leather. Are you using yours for work (i.e. computer, etc.) or personal items carry?
I managed to get a Midi Divina, another wonderful E/W style, from a nice TPF lady and really like how versatile and comfortable it is to carry. It is very easy to see inside and the shoulder strap drop is perfect with all kinds of coats and jackets.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> You remind me that I have bern eyeing Angelica for quite awhile. It looks like a gret style for merinos leather. Are you using yours for work (i.e. computer, etc.) or personal items carry?
> I managed to get a Midi Divina, another wonderful E/W style, from a nice TPF lady and really like how versatile and comfortable it is to carry. It is very easy to see inside and the shoulder strap drop is perfect with all kinds of coats and jackets.


Mine is in Verona leather, but I would like to try it in merinos too.  I use it for personal items only.  With the center zip compartment, it is not really a big bag  The regular Angelica may be too small to carry laptop and work stuff.  I think the Rua Angelica will be better for that purpose.


----------



## mleleigh

I've been thinking about asking if Marco would be willing to make an Angelica with a top zip all the way at the top of the bag like Arianna - not recessed. I would also like to keep the center zip compartment. Since that mod would remove the crossbody strap connectors, I think that the Arianna external crossbody strap connectors could also be used which I've seen someone else do on here and it looked great. That would be my ideal Angelica!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I am a solid E-W gal - I really cannot keep track of my stuff in a deep bag. Selene Midi works for either a wrok bag or a personal items and day off bag, but I'd say the proportions are right on the line. The only MM style I have which is inconsistent with this preference is the Calista. But she is only a personal items handbag and not anything I try to carry work stuff in.



I agree about the Selene.  And despite my preferring E/W I have 3  Aphrodites that I love.  They are quite deep N/S but the way they sit ( sort of like a pot bellied stove for lack of a better way to describe them), they are easy to use.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> I've been thinking about asking if Marco would be willing to make an Angelica with a top zip all the way at the top of the bag like Arianna - not recessed. I would also like to keep the center zip compartment. Since that mod would remove the crossbody strap connectors, I think that the Arianna external crossbody strap connectors could also be used which I've seen someone else do on here and it looked great. That would be my ideal Angelica!


The Angelica with the Arianna external strap attachment is mine (I've not seen anyone post theirs at least).  I really like it that way and even if at times I don't bring the long strap, I feel the external hardware adds design to the bag.  As to the zipper as you described, I would like to hear too what Marco has to say. I may like that too. The usual top zipper addition for this bag is 60 euros, so it was a bit too much for me plus the other add ons I asked for and did not go for that.  I am not sure though if top zipper and center zip compartment would make the bag feel cramped.  Personally, if I would go for top zipper, I will have the center compartment removed.


----------



## mleleigh

Thanks for the insight! You're right - the external hardware really adds something to the design. 

I'm thinking oxblood vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware would be dreamy...


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree about the Selene.  And despite my preferring E/W I have 3  Aphrodites that I love.  They are quite deep N/S but the way they sit ( sort of like a pot bellied stove for lack of a better way to describe them), they are easy to use.


The sculpted shape of Aphrodite is gorgeous! I have only hesitated because of my general concern about getting into it / seeing inside.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Thanks for the insight! You're right - the external hardware really adds something to the design.
> 
> I'm thinking oxblood vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware would be dreamy...



I'm thinking of a similar color too (Port) but in merinos with extra backing.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> The sculpted shape of Aphrodite is gorgeous! I have only hesitated because of my general concern about getting into it / seeing inside.


It is really easy to see inside.  Believe me I hate a big black hole purse and this is not one at all.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> The Angelica is a great E/W bag.  When they first came out, I preferred the Daphne over it.  Later I realized I should have ordered the Daphne with rolled handles since the flat handles on mine showed wear easily.  Anyway, later when I got my Angelica, I was really happy with the style.  I rehomed the Daphne shortly after.


I love both the Daphne and the Angelica. I received the Daphne first and then got an Angelica. I use both of them regularly and really like both E/W styles. They are such great bags.


----------



## TotinScience

I had a random thought - am I the only person who would be super happy if MM ever decided to make leather bound notebooks or agendas as a part of their small leather goods collection? I was perusing some higher end brands on that topic and thinking of how Id rather get one of MM gorgeous leathers instead of shelling out for an (overpriced) item elsewhere .


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> The sculpted shape of Aphrodite is gorgeous! I have only hesitated because of my general concern about getting into it / seeing inside.


Aphrodite was the first MM bag I bought and my daughter wanted it so I gave it to her for her birthday and bought another one all purple with purple handles which I absolutely love. My daughter has the pearl grey one with black handles. I do not have any problem getting into it and seeing inside. It is such an easy bag to wear and find stuff. I love the style it is one of my all time favorite MM bags and because it was my first it is a really special MM bag for me. I love the style and usability of this bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Aphrodite was the first MM bag I bought and my daughter wanted it so I gave it to her for her birthday and bought another one all purple with purple handles which I absolutely love. My daughter has the pearl grey one with black handles. I do not have any problem getting into it and seeing inside. It is such an easy bag to wear and find stuff. I love the style it is one of my all time favorite MM bags and because it was my first it is a really special MM bag for me. I love the style and usability of this bag.


Great to know! I will take a closer look at that style for me; it's really beautiful.
And it is very sweet of you to give your pearl grey one to your daughter.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> It is really easy to see inside.  Believe me I hate a big black hole purse and this is not one at all.


You all are totally helping to shore up my wishlist!
I keep thinking about the newer vachetta colors for this in addition to my usual favorite merinos.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I had a random thought - am I the only person who would be super happy if MM ever decided to make leather bound notebooks or agendas as a part of their small leather goods collection? I was perusing some higher end brands on that topic and thinking of how Id rather get one of MM gorgeous leathers instead of shelling out for an (overpriced) item elsewhere .


Not at all!
Even though I am not an agenda user, I love the idea of something like that for gifts. I'd love to see small envelope wallets or ID/bill holders, coin purses, bookmarks, etc..


----------



## thedseer

My package is supposed to be delivered today but the last scan was a departure scan on Sunday and they definitely should have arrived Monday (maybe DHL works Sundays but not Labor Day?). Hopefully it will still be delivered today.


----------



## piosavsfan

For those of you who have a Calista with an added exterior pocket, do you like having the pocket?


----------



## musicmom

TotinScience said:


> Also, has anyone not received their sale bags yet?


Still waiting, but did at least get an email acknowledging that.


----------



## thedseer

Bags are here! Celeste Merinos Penelope Messenger customized with a detachable strap and Bluette Merinos Phoebe. I couldn't capture the colors too well in my indoor lighting so will have to try again later. Both are less bright than I was hoping but about what I expected. I'm still happy with both, though I wish I had gotten something in the original Celeste. Both are the squishy Merinos leather that I love. The Bluette is more pebbled and the Celeste is almost a bit distressed and extra squishy. I think I will buy another strap to use with the Penelope, since there are so many fun ones out there now, to switch things up.


----------



## musicmom

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok TPF'ers   Help..  What are thoughts on Arianna size  and "utility" wise.  I find the Selene midi and soulmate midi as big as I usually go.  I'm 5'2 and when I go too big, I feel like I'm playing dress up.  Thanks,


I love Arianna.  I'm 5'5" (with extra "insulation") and it fits my body well.  It's elegant, narrow enough to sit easily under my arm without drawing attention to itself, and the straps make for a very easy carry.  It's extremely easy to find your stuff inside - almost too easy, as you'll discover if she happens to fall from a height with her zipper open and the contents scatter...  Arianna is perfect if you have to carry papers, files, a small laptop, a water bottle etc. If I add more than my purse organizer, say a light cardigan, she starts to look less elegant, chunky even...  Mine is in Port Merinos, which I'd recommend getting with extra backing.  A slightly stiffer leather would be better still (vacchetta, say), though that will add some weight too.  Arianna is the bag I reach for when I have stuff to read when I'm out, especially when I'm trying to project style and elegance!  Midi Zip Selene and Hera have me covered for more casual day-to-day use.  Soulmate is for when I have bulky yet not heavy loads.  Hope this helps!


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Bags are here! Celeste Merinos Penelope Messenger customized with a detachable strap and Bluette Merinos Phoebe. I couldn't capture the colors too well in my indoor lighting so will have to try again later. Both are less bright than I was hoping but about what I expected. I'm still happy with both, though I wish I had gotten something in the original Celeste. Both are the squishy Merinos leather that I love. The Bluette is more pebbled and the Celeste is almost a bit distressed and extra squishy. I think I will buy another strap to use with the Penelope, since there are so many fun ones out there now, to switch things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815759
> View attachment 3815760


These are really gorgeous love the colors. I have a Celeste Zhoe Legend and I love the color and the leather. Zhoe Legend is more structured so the leather is not as smooshy as your bag. The Bluette merino Phoebe is gorgeous.


----------



## momasaurus

TotinScience said:


> Also, has anyone not received their sale bags yet?



I have little hope of getting my sale bags soon. The last communication sounded like they hadn't even started. I hope that's not true!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really love terra cotta merinos and glad it's autumn now where I live and time to use this color like crazy!


Penny messenger holds my iPad Pro 9.7" in the center, and pretty much everything else I carry.  She looks cute with a little purse charm dangled on, as well, and of course with the tassel.

Terra cotta forever!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3815798
> 
> I really love terra cotta merinos and glad it's autumn now where I live and time to use this color like crazy!
> View attachment 3815799
> 
> Penny messenger holds my iPad Pro 9.7" in the center, and pretty much everything else I carry.  She looks cute with a little purse charm dangled on, as well, and of course with the tassel.
> 
> Terra cotta forever!


Obsessed with how your Penelope messenger looks!! Also I had no idea that Penny could fit an iPad! Are there any modshots in this thread? I thought it was so much smaller!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3815798
> 
> I really love terra cotta merinos and glad it's autumn now where I live and time to use this color like crazy!
> View attachment 3815799
> 
> Penny messenger holds my iPad Pro 9.7" in the center, and pretty much everything else I carry.  She looks cute with a little purse charm dangled on, as well, and of course with the tassel.
> 
> Terra cotta forever!



Hopeless are you unbanned???  Glad to see you back!


----------



## piosavsfan

I had to change my order for dark violet merinos Calista to violet nappa. I hope I'm happy with it! I really want a pretty purple.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3815798
> 
> I really love terra cotta merinos and glad it's autumn now where I live and time to use this color like crazy!
> View attachment 3815799
> 
> Penny messenger holds my iPad Pro 9.7" in the center, and pretty much everything else I carry.  She looks cute with a little purse charm dangled on, as well, and of course with the tassel.
> 
> Terra cotta forever!


Gorgeous styling on both! Love that color so much!!


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> Bags are here! Celeste Merinos Penelope Messenger customized with a detachable strap and Bluette Merinos Phoebe. I couldn't capture the colors too well in my indoor lighting so will have to try again later. Both are less bright than I was hoping but about what I expected. I'm still happy with both, though I wish I had gotten something in the original Celeste. Both are the squishy Merinos leather that I love. The Bluette is more pebbled and the Celeste is almost a bit distressed and extra squishy. I think I will buy another strap to use with the Penelope, since there are so many fun ones out there now, to switch things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815759
> View attachment 3815760


What a great idea to do a Phoebe in merinos. Very nice! I hope you enjoy both of these - they are really lovely!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can take a mod shot later maybe today! 
And no I have not heard of anything more from Colette nor been in touch, but it's fine! There are various ways to get a MM!


----------



## Juliemvis

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I can take a mod shot later maybe today!
> And no I have not heard of anything more from Colette nor been in touch, but it's fine! There are various ways to get a MM!



They have a new employee now maybe you could email her .her name is Marina ..email marina@marcomassaccesi.it..I have just read it on their Facebook page .x


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry for the poor lighting for this penny messenger mod shot.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And just wanted to continue my terra cotta rave for another moment.  Here is midi divina taking my books to school for me! And water bottle for me in the side!  Love her!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3816467
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting for this penny messenger mod shot.


Fab modshot! It really helps give me a scope for the Penny's size!
And I love that you can fit your water bottle in the divina. Not even my work backpack has a water bottle pocket


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the water bottles on the side! It's the best!! I guess I am always thirsty....

I feel like divina is not the prettiest style but the shape size capacity and pockets is perfect for functionality for me.

Penny messenger is crazy spacious for how it looks! I see it as being super useful for when 1-3 water bottles are not necessary!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3816473
> View attachment 3816474
> 
> 
> And just wanted to continue my terra cotta rave for another moment.  Here is midi divina taking my books to school for me! And water bottle for me in the side!  Love her!



Love this!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the water bottles on the side! It's the best!! I guess I am always thirsty....
> 
> I feel like divina is not the prettiest style but the shape size capacity and pockets is perfect for functionality for me.
> 
> Penny messenger is crazy spacious for how it looks! I see it as being super useful for when 1-3 water bottles are not necessary!



I agree on Penny M  she is amazingly spacious.  So glad to see you back!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I agree on Penny M  she is amazingly spacious.  So glad to see you back!


why thank you!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.





Crossbody wear, slung on back.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 3817498
> View attachment 3817499
> View attachment 3817500
> View attachment 3817501
> 
> Crossbody wear, slung on back.
> View attachment 3817503
> 
> View attachment 3817505
> View attachment 3817506



You're seriously back with a bang! Glad to see someone with a grande Aura.


----------



## mleleigh

Are a lot of people still waiting on sale bags?

I wonder if they're waiting for those to be fulfilled before releasing Autumn/Winter.


----------



## VanBod1525

I got my sale bags but I am still waiting on two Penny midis and a card holder that I ordered a few days after the sale ended. No update on when they will be ready. I'm not in a rush so it is not a problem but I am hoping they turn up soon - mostly because I am super keen to see Stormy Green Sea Merinos on a bigger piece of leather than the swatch.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 3817498
> View attachment 3817499
> View attachment 3817500
> View attachment 3817501
> 
> Crossbody wear, slung on back.
> View attachment 3817503
> 
> View attachment 3817505
> View attachment 3817506



How does Grande aura feel?


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 3817498
> View attachment 3817499
> View attachment 3817500
> View attachment 3817501
> 
> Crossbody wear, slung on back.
> View attachment 3817503
> 
> View attachment 3817505
> View attachment 3817506


Thanks for the many photos HBG! Do you find it on the really big side? What leather and color is your bag?  Congrats, it's beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! 
As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure. 



What she easily fit inside for a concert today:


Mod shots (Im 5 9')




Other notes: 
She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age. 
How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)




Mod shots:





What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top ) 


Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way. 
Both are amazing and I love them so


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so



Another stunning combo with the tangerine and lead Africa. [emoji7] Congrats! 

Can I ask where you got the case for the sunnies? I love the shape and color. [emoji106]


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so



Fantastic reveal - thank you for the detailed reviews!!
The leather combinations you selected are a perfect compliment to the design. I am especially swooning over the orange and lead in you midi sabrina.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the many photos HBG! Do you find it on the really big side? What leather and color is your bag?  Congrats, it's beautiful!


Sand merinos 

I'm a die hard warm beige leather fanatic.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 3817498
> View attachment 3817499
> View attachment 3817500
> View attachment 3817501
> 
> Crossbody wear, slung on back.
> View attachment 3817503
> 
> View attachment 3817505
> View attachment 3817506


Thank you for the mod shots! It's so good to see Grande Aura in action. 
That leather selection is beyond elegant!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so



Wow!!! I love the combo you got! Totally unexpected and beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

carterazo said:


> Another stunning combo with the tangerine and lead Africa. [emoji7] Congrats!
> 
> Can I ask where you got the case for the sunnies? I love the shape and color. [emoji106]


Thank you! The case is actually Max Mara that my Mom gave me. If I remember correctly, she got it as an add on item with a purchase of something else a few years ago.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so


Wowza @TotinScience !!!  Love the tangerine and lead combo!


----------



## mleleigh

On a sidenote - I tried purchasing a small satchel from a what I would call a "regular" brand that had good organization... a style that MM is not really offering currently. Can I just say that their "Italian leather" feels horribly cheap. I think MM has ruined many low and mid-range brands for me with their scrumptious leathers! lol


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> On a sidenote - I tried purchasing a small satchel from a what I would call a "regular" brand that had good organization... a style that MM is not really offering currently. Can I just say that their "Italian leather" feels horribly cheap. I think MM has ruined many low and mid-range brands for me with their scrumptious leathers! lol


@southernbelle43  and I were just discussing that the other day! Marco's leathers make even more high end brands feel underwhelming in comparison!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> @southernbelle43  and I were just discussing that the other day! Marco's leathers make even more high end brands feel underwhelming in comparison!


Yes Mam.  MM will make you very critical  of other leathers!!!


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> @southernbelle43  and I were just discussing that the other day! Marco's leathers make even more high end brands feel underwhelming in comparison!





southernbelle43 said:


> Yes Mam.  MM will make you very critical  of other leathers!!!



I've learned my lesson... will just save my $$ for another MM bag!


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so


Yay you finally have your tangerine/lead! It looks awesome! Thank you for the detailed review. I need to get myself a Sabrina.

Is there an external pocket on the lead side of the bag or am I seeing things?


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Yay you finally have your tangerine/lead! It looks awesome! Thank you for the detailed review. I need to get myself a Sabrina.
> 
> Is there an external pocket on the lead side of the bag or am I seeing things?


Good eye - it's an external pocket, it comes with one . It's super convenient - I keep a phone and a kindle there


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Good eye - it's an external pocket, it comes with one . It's super convenient - I keep a phone and a kindle there


I didn't know it came with one! I really like having outside pockets for keys and phone.


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so



Wow, wow, wow!  How creative!


----------



## TotinScience

On a much more serious note - I think there are quite a few MM TPFers who are Florida residents. Please stay safe, ladies!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ditto to that!

The grande aura is the perfect size for folders, books, everything I take to grad school. I think it makes a very posh school or work or travel bag. I also took it just to meet a friend for lunch and it didn't feel too bulky for needing only to perform as a purse. Merinos makes it might! Very comfortable on the shoulder or in crook of the elbow which is how I usually carry it so I can look inside. I think I will have the strap shortened further so it carries under my arm higher because that's my preference.


----------



## pdxhb

Adding my well wishes for all of our members currently weathering the storms out there. I sincerely hope for safety and health to prevail on all of you!

Now a quick update - I received my sale order today - in fact I went directly to the DHL freight facility and picked up my MM box. 
I will post photos soon, but wanted to share my initial impressions about Juliet - she is not a small bag by any means but she has a very nice drape in the merinos leather which should make her easy to wear.

The top handles are gorgeous - that stitching and bit of padding add just enough detail to be interesting but not overwhelming. I prefer the feel of these handles in my hand and over my arm to the flat ones that are standard with the Daphne. Thinking about the drape of this bag in merinos, it just seems right to wear her close, so I just emailed Colette and Marina about ordering a shorter and wider strap for shoulder carry, as I think that will give me the best flexibility for using and enjoying the style.

The zip top is designed to allow very good access to the interior, and the zip pocket on the exterior takes care of quick access to items that I still want secure like my phone and key card. The interior looks roomy enough to accommodate at least a couple Penelope Midis along with my glasses and some other items, including sketch/note book for work. I'm curious to know whether she can really hold a file folder - time to do some testing!
More news soon...


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Just got my Dark Green vachetta Aphrodite today-one day early. It is the perfect dark green-rich, luxurious, and saturated. This was the exact color and shade of dark green when I asked if Marco could get this. He nailed it! I couldn't have picked a better color/shade. I don't think my pictures do this color justice. It is the color of a deep, slightly glossy leaf. I can't wait to get more in this color( and the oxblood)-maybe a Midi Minerva, Zhoe, or Juliet. I need to wait for a better exchange rate or another sale. I love this color!!
> View attachment 3783130
> 
> View attachment 3783131



Lenie, how heavy is the Aphrodite in this leather.  I have two in Merinos and one nappa and don't find them heavy at all.  I would like one in Vachetta but wonder about the weight.  Thanks.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Lenie, how heavy is the Aphrodite in this leather.  I have two in Merinos and one nappa and don't find them heavy at all.  I would like one in Vachetta but wonder about the weight.  Thanks.



My Aphrodites are either in Nappa or vachetta. The vachetta is a little heavier than Nappa, but not by much.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> My Aphrodites are either in Nappa or vachetta. The vachetta is a little heavier than Nappa, but not by much.


Thank you


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Adding my well wishes for all of our members currently weathering the storms out there. I sincerely hope for safety and health to prevail on all of you!
> 
> Now a quick update - I received my sale order today - in fact I went directly to the DHL freight facility and picked up my MM box.
> I will post photos soon, but wanted to share my initial impressions about Juliet - she is not a small bag by any means but she has a very nice drape in the merinos leather which should make her easy to wear.
> 
> The top handles are gorgeous - that stitching and bit of padding add just enough detail to be interesting but not overwhelming. I prefer the feel of these handles in my hand and over my arm to the flat ones that are standard with the Daphne. Thinking about the drape of this bag in merinos, it just seems right to wear her close, so I just emailed Colette and Marina about ordering a shorter and wider strap for shoulder carry, as I think that will give me the best flexibility for using and enjoying the style.
> 
> The zip top is designed to allow very good access to the interior, and the zip pocket on the exterior takes care of quick access to items that I still want secure like my phone and key card. The interior looks roomy enough to accommodate at least a couple Penelope Midis along with my glasses and some other items, including sketch/note book for work. I'm curious to know whether she can really hold a file folder - time to do some testing!
> More news soon...



I'll be waiting here. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have not seen anyone post reveals of grande auras here so I will show some mod shots in case anyone is hesitant because they cant envision how big it will seem when worn. Strap is shortened 3" and on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 3817498
> View attachment 3817499
> View attachment 3817500
> View attachment 3817501
> 
> Crossbody wear, slung on back.
> View attachment 3817503
> 
> View attachment 3817505
> View attachment 3817506


OMG HopelessBagGirl this is beyond stunning. I love love love it. I wondered how big the Grande Aura is and now I know. Can you tell me how tall you are and approx what US size you wear. (If that is too personal ignore the request on the size). I have been after a Grande Aura although I must say the Midi Sabrina might beat out the Grande Aura for my next bag. Having recently got a midi Aura I am wanting another one.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!
> As I am now  a very happy owner of TWO color-blocked Sabrinas of different sizes, I figured Ill share an update for those of you curious about midi vs full size!
> Welcome my new addition - Sabrina midi in Tangerine Nappa (front) and Lead Africa (back), silver HW, grey lining, standard magnetic closure.
> View attachment 3818436
> 
> 
> What she easily fit inside for a concert today:
> View attachment 3818434
> 
> Mod shots (Im 5 9')
> View attachment 3818437
> View attachment 3818438
> 
> 
> Other notes:
> She easily fits Ipad Air 2 (9.7 inch). Magnetic closure is fantastic on this design - with double folded over flap the security is quite solid and she's super easy to get in and out of. Africa leather gives it a more structured feel and should be more feasible to be worn as a clutch, but since she's relatively small, it's not too stiff and awkward to get in and out. Will probably soften with age.
> How does she compare to the big sister (Black and chocolate nappa, silver HW, grey lining, zipper closure)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818441
> 
> Mod shots:
> 
> View attachment 3818439
> View attachment 3818440
> 
> 
> What fits inside the big sister (scale bar at the top )
> View attachment 3818435
> 
> Other notes: the big sister, in my personal opinion, is more of a fashion-forward take on a work bag for when you don't need to bring everything under the sun to work (I am a scientist by trade and don't have to carry laptop most of the days, as I use a work computer). She fits a lot more, but she's a bit on a bigger side to be worn casually. Sabrina midi is a perfect smaller size bag for going out and running errands.  Like I mentioned in one of the earlier posts, getting a zipper on Sabrina is not really necessary (if anything, it makes it a little awkward to get in and out of if you like to wear flaps on one side), but I don't regret putting one on the big sister, as I wear her on flaps on each side often and it's super convenient to get stuff secured that way.
> Both are amazing and I love them so


TotinScience this is amazing. I wish I had your imagination when it comes to color blocking. I love them when I see yours but I am not able to envision what they will look like before I see them made up. Your Sabrinas are just gorgeous.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> TotinScience this is amazing. I wish I had your imagination when it comes to color blocking. I love them when I see yours but I am not able to envision what they will look like before I see them made up. Your Sabrinas are just gorgeous.


Thank you! My problem is that I am greedy and cheap  - I want all the leathers but can't afford to get separate bags, so that prompts some creativity. Luckily, MM leather colors are so beautiful you really can't lose no matter what you do .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> OMG HopelessBagGirl this is beyond stunning. I love love love it. I wondered how big the Grande Aura is and now I know. Can you tell me how tall you are and approx what US size you wear. (If that is too personal ignore the request on the size). I have been after a Grande Aura although I must say the Midi Sabrina might beat out the Grande Aura for my next bag. Having recently got a midi Aura I am wanting another one.



Size 4/6, 5'7"


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sand merinos
> 
> I'm a die hard warm beige leather fanatic.


The leather is gorgeous. I love it.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> On a much more serious note - I think there are quite a few MM TPFers who are Florida residents. Please stay safe, ladies!!!


Thank you I am one of them. I live in North East Florida between Daytona Beach and St Augustine. We finally just finished clearing up the garden, patio and lanai enclosure from hurricane Matthew where we lost 7 trees that caused lots of damage to our flagstone patio stones 27 broken. I had just finished landscaping and laying down landscape fabric and 70 bags of mulch two weeks before Matthew and I pretty much lost all of it. We just finished replacing all the damaged flagstone and I had to lift up all the torn landscape fabric and lay down new fabric and another 70 bags of mulch which I just finished doing a week before the July 4th weekend and along comes Irma. I am hoping that I will not have to redo it for a 3rd time as it is back breaking work. I am a keen gardener but this is just too much and really frustrating as can be. Oh well I suppose it could be a lot worse. The way the storm is tracking it looks like the Keys, Miami and up the west coast is going to bear the brunt of the storm. The storm is so massive I think all of Florida will be impacted. We are all prepared and hunkered down waiting for the storm to come through.  Thanks to everyone for the safe and good thoughts.


----------



## Rikireads

djfmn said:


> Thank you I am one of them. I live in North East Florida between Daytona Beach and St Augustine. We finally just finished clearing up the garden, patio and lanai enclosure from hurricane Matthew where we lost 7 trees that caused lots of damage to our flagstone patio stones 27 broken. I had just finished landscaping and laying down landscape fabric and 70 bags of mulch two weeks before Matthew and I pretty much lost all of it. We just finished replacing all the damaged flagstone and I had to lift up all the torn landscape fabric and lay down new fabric and another 70 bags of mulch which I just finished doing a week before the July 4th weekend and along comes Irma. I am hoping that I will not have to redo it for a 3rd time as it is back breaking work. I am a keen gardener but this is just too much and really frustrating as can be. Oh well I suppose it could be a lot worse. The way the storm is tracking it looks like the Keys, Miami and up the west coast is going to bear the brunt of the storm. The storm is so massive I think all of Florida will be impacted. We are all prepared and hunkered down waiting for the storm to come through.  Thanks to everyone for the safe and good thoughts.




Thanks for all the prayers and kind thoughts. We live in the Tampa Bay area. We prepared as best we could and evacuated. Hugs!


----------



## djfmn

Rikireads said:


> Thanks for all the prayers and kind thoughts. We live in the Tampa Bay area. We prepared as best we could and evacuated. Hugs!


Rikireads thoughts and prayers and lots of kind thoughts are with you. Hoping when you arrive back things will be ok. We are in Palm Coast and we are waiting for the storm to come through our area late tonight and through tomorrow morning. Stay safe.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I'll be waiting here. [emoji4]


I have been doing a massive clear-out, so did not get to taking photos today, as I spent all of my time cleaning, organizing, and listing items - made tons of progress. I promise to do it soon!


----------



## vink

Oh... I hope all the FL ladies are alright. 

@pdxhb don't worry.  I understand.


----------



## tenKrat

Thank you, ladies, for your concern for those of us in Florida!  My family and I are safe. Hope to hear that the other MM Floridians are all right.

Catching up on this thread---so the current rumbling is when does the AW collection arrive?  I cannot wait to see either!


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> Catching up on this thread---so the current rumbling is when does the AW collection arrive?  I cannot wait to see either!



Yes, I'm beginning to wonder if they're even going to release an Autumn / Winter collection... last year it came out in August. I'm holding off on ordering an Angelica just in case something new comes out that looks more appealing.


----------



## Rikireads

Thanks, Ladies. We made it back after evacuating for Irma. Glad to be home. 

My MM bag should be delivered tomorrow! Will share when it arrives!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> Thank you I am one of them. I live in North East Florida between Daytona Beach and St Augustine. We finally just finished clearing up the garden, patio and lanai enclosure from hurricane Matthew where we lost 7 trees that caused lots of damage to our flagstone patio stones 27 broken. I had just finished landscaping and laying down landscape fabric and 70 bags of mulch two weeks before Matthew and I pretty much lost all of it. We just finished replacing all the damaged flagstone and I had to lift up all the torn landscape fabric and lay down new fabric and another 70 bags of mulch which I just finished doing a week before the July 4th weekend and along comes Irma. I am hoping that I will not have to redo it for a 3rd time as it is back breaking work. I am a keen gardener but this is just too much and really frustrating as can be. Oh well I suppose it could be a lot worse. The way the storm is tracking it looks like the Keys, Miami and up the west coast is going to bear the brunt of the storm. The storm is so massive I think all of Florida will be impacted. We are all prepared and hunkered down waiting for the storm to come through.  Thanks to everyone for the safe and good thoughts.



How did your garden survive the storm?  As another keen gardener I felt your frustration:  not only redoing so much hard work, but the delay in getting to the fun bit of gardening, pianting and seeing the garden develop.


----------



## ajamy

mleleigh said:


> Yes, I'm beginning to wonder if they're even going to release an Autumn / Winter collection... last year it came out in August. I'm holding off on ordering an Angelica just in case something new comes out that looks more appealing.


Marco now has quite a wide range of styles, so may not think he needs to do more  but I'm hoping for some new leathers or colours at least, and possibly tweaking some of the styles, mini or midi versions maybe.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I seriously doubt there would not be a release of new styles twice a year as that's a huge driver of continuing business from the die hard fans. It just wouldn't make sense from a business perspective. Plus most artists have an unquelchable need to create new things.


----------



## djfmn

Garden came out ok. Some shrubs are looking a little tattered but fortunately things grow very quickly here. In about 3 or so weeks they will fill in again. We got everything cleaned up yesterday bags and bags of leaves and small branches. Took us a day and a half To clean up the garden and it is looking reasonable. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for the well wishes. We have not returned home to South Florida yet. We are trying to minimize the amount of time we have to go without a/c.  Will probably head home tomorrow.


----------



## TotinScience

Sale 20% off tomorrow! Details on the blog


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> Sale 20% off tomorrow! Details on the blog



Well... looks like I may be ordering that Angelica!


----------



## Rikireads

My very first MM bag! She's lightweight and I love it! I am 5"8....excuse the socks!


----------



## Rikireads

djfmn said:


> Garden came out ok. Some shrubs are looking a little tattered but fortunately things grow very quickly here. In about 3 or so weeks they will fill in again. We got everything cleaned up yesterday bags and bags of leaves and small branches. Took us a day and a half To clean up the garden and it is looking reasonable. Thanks for asking.



Glad things are okay, djfmn. We have so much to be thankful for and will continue to think of others who felt Irma's wrath. Cleaning up the debris.... the small branches seem to multiply as you collect them. [emoji848]


----------



## pdxhb

So glad all are checking in OK after the horrific storm in Florida.



TotinScience said:


> Sale 20% off tomorrow! Details on the blog


Now my mind has latched onto this idea - and I just ordered something a couple days ago! Always another bag to be had, though. Demetra may be on my list but I will sleep on it to be sure.


----------



## renza

Does anyone have purple leather swatches (or purses) and be able to post photos today? I would like to order a Phoebe today during the sale, but I'm having trouble searching quickly to see which purples are available. Thank you in advance!

ETA: Also does anyone have a leather crossbody strap for their Phoebe and any modeling pics? Wondering if this bag is just too small to carry that way?


----------



## pdxhb

renza said:


> Does anyone have purple leather swatches (or purses) and be able to post photos today? I would like to order a Phoebe today during the sale, but I'm having trouble searching quickly to see which purples are available. Thank you in advance!



Here is a quick pic of the pebbled swatch page showing purple, amethyst, and plum (not really a purple but gorgeous). The merinos violet - the current one- is the little penelope midi peeking out from behind. I don't seem to have the violet nappa anywhere - it's showing on the website for one of the styles (I can't recall which).


----------



## renza

pdxhb said:


> Here is a quick pic of the pebbled swatch page showing purple, amethyst, and plum (not really a purple but gorgeous). The merinos violet - the current one- is the little penelope midi peeking out from behind. I don't seem to have the violet nappa anywhere - it's showing on the website for one of the styles (I can't recall which).
> View attachment 3824247


Thanks so much! The purple swatch looks darker in your photo than on the website--would you describe it as a dark purple or medium purple in real life? I would really like either a very bright purple or a very dark purple, but it seems like the current choices are more in the middle of the color spectrum--would you say that's accurate?
And is merinos or pebbled a softer leather?


----------



## pdxhb

renza said:


> Thanks so much! The purple swatch looks darker in your photo than on the website--would you describe it as a dark purple or medium purple in real life? I would really like either a very bright purple or a very dark purple, but it seems like the current choices are more in the middle of the color spectrum--would you say that's accurate?
> And is merinos or pebbled a softer leather?


Merinos has the softer hand / more drape of the two keathers. Both are very durable and have good color saturation. 
The purples are mid-range in my opinion. The magenta-oranges-reds in the leather selections are really the bright tones. The purple pebbled in particular is dusty, mid to dark but not what I would call a proper aubergine or dark purple. I think it actually reads more like a neutral, similar to the navy. The new violet merinos in the photo reads a little brighter. Best comparison ofthat to what i think is a truly bright color is to look at the amaranto or plum on that card.


----------



## renza

pdxhb said:


> Merinos has the softer hand / more drape of the two keathers. Both are very durable and have good color saturation.
> The purples are mid-range in my opinion. The magenta-oranges-reds in the leather selections are really the bright tones. The purple pebbled in particular is dusty, mid to dark but not what I would call a proper aubergine or dark purple. I think it actually reads more like a neutral, similar to the navy. The new violet merinos in the photo reads a little brighter. Best comparison ofthat to what i think is a truly bright color is to look at the amaranto or plum on that card.


Thank you  Do you like the new violet? I remember reading that a lot of people were disappointed that deep violet was replaced--is this the replacement? Or is there a violet and a deep violet?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

renza said:


> Does anyone have purple leather swatches (or purses) and be able to post photos today? I would like to order a Phoebe today during the sale, but I'm having trouble searching quickly to see which purples are available. Thank you in advance!
> 
> ETA: Also does anyone have a leather crossbody strap for their Phoebe and any modeling pics? Wondering if this bag is just too small to carry that way?


I only carry my Phoebe crossbody.  I did have the leather strap extended. I think my strap is 50 inches long which creates a strap drop of about 23 inches, not at home to verify. It's a great size to run a quick errand or outside activities where you don't want a big bag.


----------



## pdxhb

renza said:


> Thank you  Do you like the new violet? I remember reading that a lot of people were disappointed that deep violet was replaced--is this the replacement? Or is there a violet and a deep violet?


This is the new violet - I think it's a good purple. More of a grape than a violet, though. i suspect that the nature of working with a natural material and a different tannery means that a perfect match to the original one isn't possible. I do understand people's disappointment since that original one was so unique.


----------



## mleleigh

Just placed an order for a black vacchetta Angelica. I went back and forth quite a bit with the color... I love the new oxblood and dark green, but then thought that black would be the most useful since my fav winter coat is olive green and I tend to wear black boots in cool weather. Sigh... 

I did order it with the exterior Arianna messenger strap and a top zip with leather wings like Athena. Fortunately, the sale covered my mods 

Thanks to msd_bags for the Arianna strap inspiration!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Has anyone from the US had to return something to Massaccesi, because of a mistake they made? Did you have to pay to have item shipped to them? Were you reimbursed? I have lost all faith in Massaccesi customer service, just want this bag to go back, so I can be done with this company.


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> Has anyone from the US had to return something to Massaccesi, because of a mistake they made? Did you have to pay to have item shipped to them? Were you reimbursed? I have lost all faith in Massaccesi customer service, just want this bag to go back, so I can be done with this company.



Sorry to hear that you're having a bad experience. What happened?


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Has anyone from the US had to return something to Massaccesi, because of a mistake they made? Did you have to pay to have item shipped to them? Were you reimbursed? I have lost all faith in Massaccesi customer service, just want this bag to go back, so I can be done with this company.


Oh no, what happened ?


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Has anyone from the US had to return something to Massaccesi, because of a mistake they made? Did you have to pay to have item shipped to them? Were you reimbursed? I have lost all faith in Massaccesi customer service, just want this bag to go back, so I can be done with this company.


Oh man - I am sorry you're having a bad experience!
I had one item break - it was hardware. They sent me a replacement free of charge and it was an item I could simply pop on myself, so fairly simple. They were very responsive and quick, so I was satisfied.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Sorry to hear that you're having a bad experience. What happened?





TotinScience said:


> Oh no, what happened ?


I'm so sad, as I really like the products. I posted a few pictures two weeks ago about the discoloration of my new midi Selene. Two weeks ago today, I contacted Colette with the pictures. After hearing back from Marco, she said even though they no longer do refunds, in this case they would refund my money, and to wait for additional instructions on sending the bag back through DHL. On Sunday, the 3rd, I was told the workshop said it was dried cream, and should wipe off with a wet cloth. I tried that, and it made no difference, so she said they would be in touch. I said it was very possible that I would have to evacuate because of a hurricane approaching, and if at all possible I would like to have this mailed off by Wednesday the 6th. She made note of it. On Tuesday the 5th, I emailed again to see if it there was any chance I would be able to mail this off. She said she hadn't heard back from Marco. Thursday I evacuated with my family and the bag(sigh). There was no further correspondence from Massaccesi.

Today, I reached out to the new lady, Marina. She contacted the warehouse, and informed me that  I would need to ship the bag UPS at the cheapest cost, and they would reimburse me.  I am just in disbelief at their customer service at this point. I mean, would I have ever been contacted again if I hadn't reached out to them this morning? This was just additional stress that I didn't need after dealing with this storm.


----------



## VanBod1525

Rikireads said:


> View attachment 3823727
> View attachment 3823728
> 
> 
> My very first MM bag! She's lightweight and I love it! I am 5"8....excuse the socks!


One of my favourite styles. So light I often think I have forgotten to put everything I want to carry in it. One of those bags that carries better the more you put in it.


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm so sad, as I really like the products. I posted a few pictures two weeks ago about the discoloration of my new midi Selene. Two weeks ago today, I contacted Colette with the pictures. After hearing back from Marco, she said even though they no longer do refunds, in this case they would refund my money, and to wait for additional instructions on sending the bag back through DHL. On Sunday, the 3rd, I was told the workshop said it was dried cream, and should wipe off with a wet cloth. I tried that, and it made no difference, so she said they would be in touch. I said it was very possible that I would have to evacuate because of a hurricane approaching, and if at all possible I would like to have this mailed off by Wednesday the 6th. She made note of it. On Tuesday the 5th, I emailed again to see if it there was any chance I would be able to mail this off. She said she hadn't heard back from Marco. Thursday I evacuated with my family and the bag(sigh). There was no further correspondence from Massaccesi.
> 
> Today, I reached out to the new lady, Marina. She contacted the warehouse, and informed me that  I would need to ship the bag UPS at the cheapest cost, and they would reimburse me.  I am just in disbelief at their customer service at this point. I mean, would I have ever been contacted again if I hadn't reached out to them this morning? This was just additional stress that I didn't need after dealing with this storm.



Ugh - again sorry to hear that this happened. It sounds like your issue got lost in the shuffle between the handoff from Colette to Marina. I know that was some unfortunate timing when compounded with the stress of the hurricane.

I am happy to hear that it seems like they're making it right now with reimbursing you for the shipping and issuing a refund.


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Ugh - again sorry to hear that this happened. It sounds like your issue got lost in the shuffle between the handoff from Colette to Marina. I know that was some unfortunate timing when compounded with the stress of the hurricane.
> 
> I am happy to hear that it seems like they're making it right now with reimbursing you for the shipping and issuing a refund.


I agree with @mleleigh , it sounds like a trouble associated with a switch in customer care representatives. However, your frustration is totally understandable, especially with the hurricane! I hope your refund procedure goes smoothly! I've been contacting Marina today and she sounds lovely and responded quickly.


----------



## Rikireads

Did anyone else get the 'coupon has expired' message when trying to place an order today? [emoji22]


----------



## mleleigh

Rikireads said:


> Did anyone else get the 'coupon has expired' message when trying to place an order today? [emoji22]



It may be because it's the 15th now in Italy. I'm sure if you email in your order, they'll honor the sale since it's still the 14th our time.


----------



## Rikireads

mleleigh said:


> It may be because it's the 15th now in Italy. I'm sure if you email in your order, they'll honor the sale since it's still the 14th our time.



Touché! 

@mleleigh Thank you very much! I will email my order.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Ugh - again sorry to hear that this happened. It sounds like your issue got lost in the shuffle between the handoff from Colette to Marina. I know that was some unfortunate timing when compounded with the stress of the hurricane.
> 
> I am happy to hear that it seems like they're making it right now with reimbursing you for the shipping and issuing a refund.





TotinScience said:


> I agree with @mleleigh , it sounds like a trouble associated with a switch in customer care representatives. However, your frustration is totally understandable, especially with the hurricane! I hope your refund procedure goes smoothly! I've been contacting Marina today and she sounds lovely and responded quickly.


Yes, I thought of that, but honestly giving me return shipping instructions should have been available within 24 hours. Returns are a common issue for businesses, and in the past,  Massacccesi would take returns just for changing your mind. How in the world could a simple return  be such an issue that they still wouldn't have information for me five days later? Oh well. It is what it is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am glad that they are making things "right" for you.   I never thought of returning a custom made purse because I changed my mind...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> I never thought of returning a custom made purse because I changed my mind...



I'm not sure if this was directed at me or not, but my bag is defective. Marco does not accept returns just because you change your mind.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh no.. I know that you had a defect!  I saw it...  I was just referencing your post about them taking returns for mind changing.  Please I meant no disrespect at all, and I am glad you are getting issue resolved.  It's too bad it took so long.


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I am glad that they are making things "right" for you.   I never thought of returning a custom made purse because I changed my mind...



I haven't done that, either -- probably because when I customized a purse, I understood that I "owned" it, so to speak.  If I didn't like the customizations I had selected, then I donated or, more recently, sold it via the MM group on FB.  Defects, however, are an entirely different situation.


----------



## pdxhb

Rikireads said:


> Did anyone else get the 'coupon has expired' message when trying to place an order today? [emoji22]


I did! 
I decided they were trying to save me money - I emailed to let them know and suggest that the promo automation be aligned a little better with the date around the world since many of us live west of that time zone area.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm so sad, as I really like the products. I posted a few pictures two weeks ago about the discoloration of my new midi Selene. Two weeks ago today, I contacted Colette with the pictures. After hearing back from Marco, she said even though they no longer do refunds, in this case they would refund my money, and to wait for additional instructions on sending the bag back through DHL. On Sunday, the 3rd, I was told the workshop said it was dried cream, and should wipe off with a wet cloth. I tried that, and it made no difference, so she said they would be in touch. I said it was very possible that I would have to evacuate because of a hurricane approaching, and if at all possible I would like to have this mailed off by Wednesday the 6th. She made note of it. On Tuesday the 5th, I emailed again to see if it there was any chance I would be able to mail this off. She said she hadn't heard back from Marco. Thursday I evacuated with my family and the bag(sigh). There was no further correspondence from Massaccesi.
> 
> Today, I reached out to the new lady, Marina. She contacted the warehouse, and informed me that  I would need to ship the bag UPS at the cheapest cost, and they would reimburse me.  I am just in disbelief at their customer service at this point. I mean, would I have ever been contacted again if I hadn't reached out to them this morning? This was just additional stress that I didn't need after dealing with this storm.



Just getting back to reading this after my day took me out of the loop - So sorry this bumpy situation is added to the stress of the hurricane timing and what was, quite understandably, an urgent concern for you. Nobody needs that. The hand-off between customer service representatives really does seem like the culprit - I hope they can make good on all of this with some very speedy responsiveness.


----------



## VanBod1525

I ordered a Dark Brown Tuscania Theia with dark gunmetal hardware and an external pocket (no magnet). Can't wait to get this. I love the Tuscania leathers and this style suits me and I think the Tuscania will soften beautifully. Weather is changing here slowly as autumn arrives. Time to unpack my Bordeaux Cassandra soon.


----------



## piosavsfan

As some of you may remember reading, I had ordered a violet merinos Calista, but now that the original color is not available, I switched to violet nappa. Shouldn't MM refund me the price difference between nappa and merinos leather?


----------



## mleleigh

piosavsfan said:


> As some of you may remember reading, I had ordered a violet merinos Calista, but now that the original color is not available, I switched to violet nappa. Shouldn't MM refund me the price difference between nappa and merinos leather?



I think so.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Hi there, I love my new Selene Midi in Iced Taupe so much that I'm now thinking of getting one in the pebbled Purple. I do not have a swatch - I saw someone say its a dusty purple...is it a true purple (equal mix of blue and red) or does it lean toward plummy red or blueish purple? also is it a dark purple? these MM leathers in real life look so different from photos...! thanks


----------



## VanBod1525

piosavsfan said:


> As some of you may remember reading, I had ordered a violet merinos Calista, but now that the original color is not available, I switched to violet nappa. Shouldn't MM refund me the price difference between nappa and merinos leather?


Yes, I would definitely point out the price difference in leathers and ask for the difference to be refunded.


----------



## piosavsfan

VanBod1525 said:


> Yes, I would definitely point out the price difference in leathers and ask for the difference to be refunded.


I emailed Marina. So far crickets...


----------



## Coastal jewel

When all else fails, go with what you know.  After dithering about an Angel midi or Divina Midi, I went with a Penelope Messenger, dark gray merinos with detachable and adjustable strap.  So boring but I love the little purse that can... And with detaching strap it should be awesome.    I do miss Colette.. She knew all our quirks.  But I have faith


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> When all else fails, go with what you know.  After dithering about an Angel midi or Divina Midi, I went with a Penelope Messenger, dark gray merinos with detachable and adjustable strap.  So boring but I love the little purse that can... And with detaching strap it should be awesome.    I do miss Colette.. She knew all our quirks.  But I have faith



Marina will figure it out.  It takes time.  Colette is a hard act to follow.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> I emailed Marina. So far crickets...


So far the response times from Marina have been a little longer than with Colette. But I always hear back from her and get follow through. Crossing fingers you have the same experience.


----------



## lenie

Colette has been a great representative of MM and has several years of experience with the bags and with the MM ladies.  I am hoping Marina will be as helpful as Colette.  Is Marina in the US?


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> When all else fails, go with what you know.  After dithering about an Angel midi or Divina Midi, I went with a Penelope Messenger, dark gray merinos with detachable and adjustable strap.  So boring but I love the little purse that can... And with detaching strap it should be awesome.    I do miss Colette.. She knew all our quirks.  But I have faith


I was torn between a tote/larger bag and a Penelope Messenger. Both are so very useful in my daily routine. I checked my ongoing wishlist (yes I really do have one) and it had a Midi Divina on it at the top. I have found the strap drop for that style and the configuration of pockets, top zip, etc., to be perfect as a work and transitioning to other things bag. So I pulled the trigger.  Marina emailed me back and said she'd accept an order that way with the discount. Hoping I wasn't too late with my response to her - crazy week over this way.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Colette has been a great representative of MM and has several years of experience with the bags and with the MM ladies.  I am hoping Marina will be as helpful as Colette.  Is Marina in the US?


I think Marina is in Italy I am not 100% sure but that is my understanding. Based on that there will be a time difference for all the ladies that are not based in Europe or the UK which might cause somewhat of a delay in response to emails.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I think Marina is in Italy I am not 100% sure but that is my understanding. Based on that there will be a time difference for all the ladies that are not based in Europe or the UK which might cause somewhat of a delay in response to emails.



That explains the slight delay in her responses. I'm sure she is doing her best to answer questions and fulfill orders. Having a sale just as she starts must've been a bit stressful for her-new job, lots of question, and new orders.


----------



## VanBod1525

pdxhb said:


> I was torn between a tote/larger bag and a Penelope Messenger. Both are so very useful in my daily routine. I checked my ongoing wishlist (yes I really do have one) and it had a Midi Divina on it at the top. I have found the strap drop for that style and the configuration of pockets, top zip, etc., to be perfect as a work and transitioning to other things bag. So I pulled the trigger.  Marina emailed me back and said she'd accept an order that way with the discount. Hoping I wasn't too late with my response to her - crazy week over this way.


I have a list too. It was the only way I could grab the Theia so quickly. What leather did you choose for Divina Midi?


----------



## anitalilac

I


Coastal jewel said:


> When all else fails, go with what you know.  After dithering about an Angel midi or Divina Midi, I went with a Penelope Messenger, dark gray merinos with detachable and adjustable strap.  So boring but I love the little purse that can... And with detaching strap it should be awesome.    I do miss Colette.. She knew all our quirks.  But I have faith


Is Colette not dealing with customer anymore? What is her new responsibility now? I love her, she gets me


----------



## Coastal jewel

I understand that she will continue marketing.  Also samples for US?  I remember Valentina who was wonderful too.  Marco will continue spoil us


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have two midi divinas and it is a go to mom bag with the side pockets for my littles' water bottles, as well as a killer grad School bag with my swell water bottle in one side and my coffee thermos in the other, continental wallet in the front pocket, and all my school things and makeup bag in the main compartment. 
I always get a long strap.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also have to recommend that under rated angel midi for those who like smaller bags and exterior pockets, long strap standard, etc. It holds much more than a penny messenger but still looks completely correct worn crossbody because it lays flat. Narrow mouth and not spacious enough for a folder is the down side but if you don't need to carry A4 size items you won't mind. Just a great bag! Mine in Africa is one of the lightest leather bags I own.


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have two midi divinas and it is a go to mom bag with the side pockets for my littles' water bottles, as well as a killer grad School bag with my swell water bottle in one side and my coffee thermos in the other, continental wallet in the front pocket, and all my school things and makeup bag in the main compartment.
> I always get a long strap.



I have a 3 month old - this bag is starting to sound more appealing! I do love pockets and have wondered about the Midi Divina and Angel.


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> I have a list too. It was the only way I could grab the Theia so quickly. What leather did you choose for Divina Midi?


I am in an email discussion with Marina about the leather. My wish is for a dark green nappa - I have had a tiny swatch of it for ages. She told me they are out of that exact one, so she is sending me photos of dark greens available on Monday. So...something dark green and soft. The nappa color is a little deeper than the forest merinos, which I really like.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> I have a 3 month old - this bag is starting to sound more appealing! I do love pockets and have wondered about the Midi Divina and Angel.


Honestly - I just love this style. It is easy to see into when I unzip it, it stands up nicely when I set it on a table or my desk, and the exterior pockets are a great size and arrangement. I got my current one which is in a navy blue nappa from a nice tpf lady and it was love at first wear.

Generally, I like a shoulder bag/tote if the strap drop is right for me to easily toss on and yet not have it so long that it hits my hip in a weird way...and this one is *just* right. On pockets and organization, last night I was talking with a friend about the interior of MM bags - and the fact that the MM slip pockets and zip pocket configuration have me completely spoiled. I recently purchased a non-MM bag and the interior has me less than thrilled. I suppose I should have known better. The Midi Divina has all the right pockets for an easy to wear tote. I also like that it's quiet in terms of hardware so if I want to dress it up with a tassel or charm I can, but I am also able to let it be an elegant bag to bring with me on an important work meeting.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also have to recommend that under rated angel midi for those who like smaller bags and exterior pockets, long strap standard, etc. It holds much more than a penny messenger but still looks completely correct worn crossbody because it lays flat. Narrow mouth and not spacious enough for a folder is the down side but if you don't need to carry A4 size items you won't mind. Just a great bag! Mine in Africa is one of the lightest leather bags I own.


You know - I keep thinking about the angel! I do need to carry A4 items pretty frequently, though, so it would be more of a small notebook and day off bag. That is, literally, the only thing that has made me question getting one.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Has anyone tried a leather moisturizer on their Tuscania leathers? If so, what do you recommend? My Tuscania bags have gotten DRY and desperately need something STAT! Both bags are light colors so I am nervous about what to use.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> You know - I keep thinking about the angel! I do need to carry A4 items pretty frequently, though, so it would be more of a small notebook and day off bag. That is, literally, the only thing that has made me question getting one.



Regular angel would work! Not because the mouth is wide enough but because it's a tall enough square that you could put the files in vertically.


----------



## musicmom

mleleigh said:


> I have a 3 month old - this bag is starting to sound more appealing! I do love pockets and have wondered about the Midi Divina and Angel.


I would think Angel would be perfect for you.  The narrower opening that some object to would be an asset!  How many times did the contents of mine redistribute themselves at an awkward moment...  lol


----------



## musicmom

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Regular angel would work! Not because the mouth is wide enough but because it's a tall enough square that you could put the files in vertically.


Great to know!


----------



## musicmom

LuvAllBags said:


> Has anyone tried a leather moisturizer on their Tuscania leathers? If so, what do you recommend? My Tuscania bags have gotten DRY and desperately need something STAT! Both bags are light colors so I am nervous about what to use.


Good to know that others have issues with Tuscania drying out.  My granite midi zip Selene even cracked/split open along one of the distressed "veins".  So sad.  Maybe Marco has a suggestion for a product or special care precautions.


----------



## VanBod1525

Tuscania leather - I use leather honey. No change to colour although if you have never used it, it does look like it has darkened the leather but as it dries, leather returns to original colour.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Tuscania leather - I use leather honey. No change to colour although if you have never used it, it does look like it has darkened the leather but as it dries, leather returns to original colour.


I love leather honey as Vannie says when you put it on it looks as though the leather has gone dark but as it dries it returns back to the original color. I also use Lovinmybags products which I really like a lot.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Gotta try leather honey.  And must make wish list soon to be fully prepared for next sale.  I wish the Angel midi and the Zhoe legend were on website.  Oh yes, I can find the one that isn't and then wonder if it's the "one"


----------



## momasaurus

Coastal jewel said:


> When all else fails, go with what you know.  After dithering about an Angel midi or Divina Midi, I went with a Penelope Messenger, dark gray merinos with detachable and adjustable strap.  So boring but I love the little purse that can... And with detaching strap it should be awesome.    I do miss Colette.. She knew all our quirks.  But I have faith


I guess I missed something. Did Colette leave? We corresponded on 9/7.


----------



## LuvAllBags

VanBod1525 said:


> Tuscania leather - I use leather honey. No change to colour although if you have never used it, it does look like it has darkened the leather but as it dries, leather returns to original colour.



Thanks! I have some leather honey so I will try it. It really can't go too wrong, as the bag is unusable in its current state. It's quite shocking, actually. Will report back.


----------



## LuvAllBags

musicmom said:


> Good to know that others have issues with Tuscania drying out.  My granite midi zip Selene even cracked/split open along one of the distressed "veins".  So sad.  Maybe Marco has a suggestion for a product or special care precautions.



I'm blown away by how bad this bag looks re: dryness. It's been sitting in its dustbag for a few months. Never seen anything like it. I have bags that sit unused for much longer that look better. I have leather honey so will try to save it.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I have a list too. It was the only way I could grab the Theia so quickly. What leather did you choose for Divina Midi?


I love the Theia it reminds me a little of the CM. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## VanBod1525

momasaurus said:


> I guess I missed something. Did Colette leave? We corresponded on 9/7.


No, she is still with MM but is not processing customer orders. She is still doing their marketing.


----------



## VanBod1525

Theia in Avio Athene, regular handle unclipped to wear messenger. Lovely and light and starting to smoosh nicely.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I love the Theia it reminds me a little of the CM. I can't wait to see it.


By CM you mean BE's Charm Me Midi? I have one and I love it. I hope Marco designs something similar. I would love one in Napa or Vachetta.


----------



## TotinScience

I finally introduced my Mom to the MM handbags and she was very impressed by the quality and beauty of the products! When I showed her the swatches, she immediately got excited about the OG Deep Violet Merinos. Ah, the original tannery, why do you make me disappoint my Mother's hopes


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> By CM you mean BE's Charm Me Midi? I have one and I love it. I hope Marco designs something similar. I would love one in Napa or Vachetta.


I meant the BE Covet Me which I think is very similar to the Theia.


----------



## momasaurus

VanBod1525 said:


> No, she is still with MM but is not processing customer orders. She is still doing their marketing.


Aha. Thanks. Seems like customer relations was really her strong suit. Hope this is a good move.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What about athene, which seems so much like tuscania, has anyone had issues with it drying out and cracking?  I'm scared for my celeste athene arianna now and wonder if I should preemptively moisturize it!  It seems fine but I don't want to wait until its too late and cracked/broken.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Just getting back to reading this after my day took me out of the loop - So sorry this bumpy situation is added to the stress of the hurricane timing and what was, quite understandably, an urgent concern for you. Nobody needs that. The hand-off between customer service representatives really does seem like the culprit - I hope they can make good on all of this with some very speedy responsiveness.


I received another email from them today. They have made the return process much easier!  I'm relieved. This is the Massaccesi I have come to know.


----------



## piosavsfan

I still haven't heard from MM about refunding me for the difference in leather. I'm getting the bag today and will email them again after that just in case there are problems with the bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What about athene, which seems so much like tuscania, has anyone had issues with it drying out and cracking?  I'm scared for my celeste athene arianna now and wonder if I should preemptively moisturize it!  It seems fine but I don't want to wait until its too late and cracked/broken.



My Selene Midi Zip in Celeste Athene just looks a more "worn" them my other leathers.  I have moisturized and no cracks.  I think by trial, experience, and knowing my use patterns, the best leathers personally for me are merinos and africas.  I also think pebbled is likely fairly "strong" to withstand daily use.  But I shall admit that I'm not the most gentle on my purses.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> My Selene Midi Zip in Celeste Athene just looks a more "worn" them my other leathers.  I have moisturized and no cracks.  I think by trial, experience, and knowing my use patterns, the best leathers personally for me are merinos and africas.  I also think pebbled is likely fairly "strong" to withstand daily use.  But I shall admit that I'm not the most gentle on my purses.



Could you please show the photo of it? I'm not really "soft" on my bag, too. I'm thinking about getting another Selene zip midi in Merino and maybe some bags in Athene. I'm not the type to moisturize my bags though. I normally use it as it is. But it'd help greatly to know what to expect or what to do. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't really moisturize my bags either. My athene bag is half a year old and has been carried maybe 7 times and yes there are marks on it because it is a leather that shows marks but that doesn't bother me.  The idea that it would be drying out or cracking/splitting freaks me out!


----------



## VanBod1525

Coastal jewel said:


> My Selene Midi Zip in Celeste Athene just looks a more "worn" them my other leathers.  I have moisturized and no cracks.  I think by trial, experience, and knowing my use patterns, the best leathers personally for me are merinos and africas.  I also think pebbled is likely fairly "strong" to withstand daily use.  But I shall admit that I'm not the most gentle on my purses.


Athene is a fun leather, but it is nowhere near as hard wearing as Merinos, Africa or Pebbled for sure. I'm not gentle and all my bags in those leathers are fine. I have an exterior pocket on my Avio bag and where the magnet closure is, you can see the leather has rubbed and lost colour. It's not a style that has many corners but I wouldn't pick it for a structured bag. This leather is almost identical to a leather that BE used to use - sheen leather. It had a tendency towards early corner wear and the leather could eventually look a little 'dusty' if that makes sense.


----------



## coach943

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't really moisturize my bags either. My athene bag is half a year old and has been carried maybe 7 times and yes there are marks on it because it is a leather that shows marks but that doesn't bother me.  The idea that it would be drying out or cracking/splitting freaks me out!


Remember that leather was once a living hide.  Does your skin ever dry out?  Do you use moisturizer on your skin?  A leather bag is the same.  It is going to dry out.  Invest in a quality leather moisturizer, and use it on all your bags regularly.  I like Leather CPR for general use.  As someone else mentioned, Leather Honey is good, too.


----------



## piosavsfan

My violet nappa Calista with marine lining! [emoji171][emoji170]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Usually when I use a moisturizer I'm less happy with the bag afterwards than I was before. And I've actually never had a bag dry out, am I a freak?? Or poor vision? Hahaha! But seriously though I can't even imagine what a bag with dry leather even looks like, but I think that's because the bags I buy have already been treated in some way by the manufacturer so that they will pretty much be good to go. I have seen leather dye start to wear off corners! But not the leather seemingly less moist.


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> My violet nappa Calista with marine lining! [emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828717
> View attachment 3828718
> View attachment 3828720


I love your Calista!  Such a pretty color.


----------



## vink

piosavsfan said:


> My violet nappa Calista with marine lining! [emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828717
> View attachment 3828718
> View attachment 3828720



This is so pretty!


----------



## ajamy

VanBod1525 said:


> Athene is a fun leather, but it is nowhere near as hard wearing as Merinos, Africa or Pebbled for sure. I'm not gentle and all my bags in those leathers are fine. I have an exterior pocket on my Avio bag and where the magnet closure is, you can see the leather has rubbed and lost colour. It's not a style that has many corners but I wouldn't pick it for a structured bag. This leather is almost identical to a leather that BE used to use - sheen leather. It had a tendency towards early corner wear and the leather could eventually look a little 'dusty' if that makes sense.


My one and only Athene bag, mini zhoe, is too new for me to comment on wear but I have three BE bags in sheen leather.   I agree that the leather does tend to look a bit faded and worn on the corners over time but I find a little  conditioning cream can restore them.  The one that has worn best is an original style TMA.  I love the leather so much   I can put up with being careful with it.  I've never had any problem with drying out.


----------



## musicmom

piosavsfan said:


> My violet nappa Calista with marine lining! [emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828717
> View attachment 3828718
> View attachment 3828720


I ADORE the violet nappa with the Marine lining.


----------



## carterazo

Been carrying my Angelica the last few days. Love this blue!


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> Been carrying my Angelica the last few days. Love this blue!
> View attachment 3829439



Lovely! What leather is that?


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Lovely! What leather is that?


That's merinos in marine blue.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Usually when I use a moisturizer I'm less happy with the bag afterwards than I was before. And I've actually never had a bag dry out, am I a freak?? Or poor vision? Hahaha! But seriously though I can't even imagine what a bag with dry leather even looks like, but I think that's because the bags I buy have already been treated in some way by the manufacturer so that they will pretty much be good to go. I have seen leather dye start to wear off corners! But not the leather seemingly less moist.


It's probably a weather thing! Our MM TPFers are from all over, and some climates = happy leather, some climates = destroyed leather


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's probably a weather thing! Our MM TPFers are from all over, and some climates = happy leather, some climates = destroyed leather



You can't speak it well enough. [emoji16] I live in tropical. Moisturizing isn't exactly the problem. Molds and too much moisture are exactly it. I never have to moisture my bag ever, but even with a careful air out before putting in a store, one of my bags got molds! It's not MM. I was so scare I have to clean the whole closet for fear that it may spread. Washing all the dust bags, etc. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> You can't speak it well enough. [emoji16] I live in tropical. Moisturizing isn't exactly the problem. Molds and too much moisture are exactly it. I never have to moisture my bag ever, but even with a careful air out before putting in a store, one of my bags got molds! It's not MM. I was so scare I have to clean the whole closet for fear that it may spread. Washing all the dust bags, etc. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


I completely understand as I live in So Fl where it's warm and humid most of the year. I use to have a problem with mildew growth, but after getting this humidifier nearly two years ago the problem went away https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H0XFD2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Did you ever find a solution for your problem?


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I completely understand as I live in So Fl where it's warm and humid most of the year. I use to have a problem with mildew growth, but after getting this humidifier nearly two years ago the problem went away https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000H0XFD2/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Did you ever find a solution for your problem?



I think maybe I just didn't air it out long enough. I can't even remember what happened during the last time I carried it. Maybe there's a bit of shower drizzled involved? But it's only a one-time occurrence after years and there's never a case again. But that's because I make sure to leave my bags air out for a week before I put them back in the closet. It's been years now and never happen again.


----------



## vink

I want to lengthen the strap of my Selene zip Midi. I have humongous arms and it's too tight and uncomfortable for me to wear it on my shoulders. The hardwares scratch my upper arms frequently. 

Do you think Marco will take on the trouble or should I just continue using it mainly as a handheld bag and (ouch!) occasional shoulder bag?

If anyone ever contacted him about this kind of modification, what do you think about his rate? Is it reasonable? Or I'd rather leave it alone coz it's too troublesome already having to ship it back and forth. 

What do you think? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

Now that Colette isn't the contact person, I'm kinda nervous.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> I want to lengthen the strap of my Selene zip Midi. I have humongous arms and it's too tight and uncomfortable for me to wear it on my shoulders. The hardwares scratch my upper arms frequently.
> 
> Do you think Marco will take on the trouble or should I just continue using it mainly as a handheld bag and (ouch!) occasional shoulder bag?
> 
> If anyone ever contacted him about this kind of modification, what do you think about his rate? Is it reasonable? Or I'd rather leave it alone coz it's too troublesome already having to ship it back and forth.
> 
> What do you think? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Now that Colette isn't the contact person, I'm kinda nervous.



I don't have a Selene but I was wondering - are the buckles on the straps functional? Can you remove them?


----------



## Coastal jewel

They aren't  technically removable,  but  I wonder if Marco could make adjustable ones that you could put on (take current ones off)  saving you the shipping costs of the actual purse both ways.    I am thinking doing something similar with my Penelope messengers as the attached messenger strap just doesn't work for me.  Once I perfect what I want, I will order new straps for my other two.


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> They aren't  technically removable,  but  I wonder if Marco could make adjustable ones that you could put on (take current ones off)  saving you the shipping costs of the actual purse both ways.    I am thinking doing something similar with my Penelope messengers as the attached messenger strap just doesn't work for me.  Once I perfect what I want, I will order new straps for my other two.



Good idea!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> They aren't  technically removable,  but  I wonder if Marco could make adjustable ones that you could put on (take current ones off)  saving you the shipping costs of the actual purse both ways.    I am thinking doing something similar with my Penelope messengers as the attached messenger strap just doesn't work for me.  Once I perfect what I want, I will order new straps for my other two.


What do you not like about the attached strap?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> They aren't  technically removable,  but  I wonder if Marco could make adjustable ones that you could put on (take current ones off)  saving you the shipping costs of the actual purse both ways.    I am thinking doing something similar with my Penelope messengers as the attached messenger strap just doesn't work for me.  Once I perfect what I want, I will order new straps for my other two.



That's a good idea! I should contact them about the strap. It's a pain coz I really really love my bag, but the strap is a pain somehow. Only if the strap drop is a little longer. [emoji28]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> What do you not like about the attached strap?



The attached strap on Penny, even adjusted is just too long for me.  I had blue tuscania made w extra holes and it's the right length but has all this extra strap... so Marco is going to use a strap similar to the Zhoe on my latest creation.  If that works I will order straps for my other penny's.  I think!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@vink @mleleigh @Coastal jewel i actually was in contact with Colette about making the Selene shoulder straps adjustable! I'm not ready to purchase the bag, but she told me that they could keep the Selene shoulder handle look while making the straps adjustable by 1 inch on each end. I said I would like them to be more adjustable and she said Marco could probably do it, but maybe not with the studded Selene handle look. I sent her some scrappy pictures to illustrate my point and she found them very helpful. I didn't hear back any more on adjustable handle options, and I didn't push it because I'm not ready yet to make the purchase anyway so there was no need for me to keep questioning. It was good enough for me to know there were options to do what I want. Just wanted to share this with y'all!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> @vink @mleleigh @Coastal jewel i actually was in contact with Colette about making the Selene shoulder straps adjustable! I'm not ready to purchase the bag, but she told me that they could keep the Selene shoulder handle look while making the straps adjustable by 1 inch on each end. I said I would like them to be more adjustable and she said Marco could probably do it, but maybe not with the studded Selene handle look. I sent her some scrappy pictures to illustrate my point and she found them very helpful. I didn't hear back any more on adjustable handle options, and I didn't push it because I'm not ready yet to make the purchase anyway so there was no need for me to keep questioning. It was good enough for me to know there were options to do what I want. Just wanted to share this with y'all!



Wow! That's good to know. I contacted Marina last night asking if they can either extend the strap for me (meant me sending the bag back) or simply send me a new strap which I can put it on by myself. I will have to see what they'll think about it. I also told them it's ok if the idea may sound strange and Marco may refuse to do it. Handheld is ok for me. Just that shoulder bag is easier.


----------



## musicmom

Coastal jewel said:


> The attached strap on Penny, even adjusted is just too long for me.  I had blue tuscania made w extra holes and it's the right length but has all this extra strap... so Marco is going to use a strap similar to the Zhoe on my latest creation.  If that works I will order straps for my other penny's.  I think!


You're not the only one to find the attached strap too long.  Mine just about works on the shortest setting, and I'm 5'5" (1.65m) with both a long torso and extra insulation, not what anyone would call petite.  A friend the same height but differently structured was having serious second thoughts about Penny Messenger simply on account of the strap length.  Should we "average" height folks really have to check strap drops now?  I do so LOVE my Penny apart from this!


----------



## momasaurus

Coastal jewel said:


> They aren't  technically removable,  but  I wonder if Marco could make adjustable ones that you could put on (take current ones off)  saving you the shipping costs of the actual purse both ways.    I am thinking doing something similar with my Penelope messengers as the attached messenger strap just doesn't work for me.  Once I perfect what I want, I will order new straps for my other two.


Oooh, please let us know what you decide about the P messenger strap. I don't like mine at all. What would you prefer?


----------



## momasaurus

Coastal jewel said:


> The attached strap on Penny, even adjusted is just too long for me.  I had blue tuscania made w extra holes and it's the right length but has all this extra strap... so Marco is going to use a strap similar to the Zhoe on my latest creation.  If that works I will order straps for my other penny's.  I think!


Same here. I tried to double it up and other tricks, to no avail.
Also @musicmom : I don't have a twilly in the right color, but maybe that would work?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Would someone be so kind as to give their opinion on how easily the Aquila Matte and Verona leathers scratch? From blog posts it seems the Verona leathers are pretty hardy like pebbled, not really sure about Aquila.


----------



## lenie

The Aquila matte is not as hardy ad pebbled,nappa, or vachetta. It does shoe scratched fairly easily but they add to the character of the leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm not understanding why the penny messenger strap cant be made shorter just by simply adding extra holes and adjusting it shorter?  I bet a cobbler could add some extra holes for next to nothing.  I was thinking about that myself because although I'm 5'7" the penny messenger is a tad too long on the shortest setting.  I have a short torso though.


----------



## ajamy

musicmom said:


> You're not the only one to find the attached strap too long.  Mine just about works on the shortest setting, and I'm 5'5" (1.65m) with both a long torso and extra insulation, not what anyone would call petite.  A friend the same height but differently structured was having serious second thoughts about Penny Messenger simply on account of the strap length.  Should we "average" height folks really have to check strap drops now?  I do so LOVE my Penny apart from this!


I'm 5'2" with a short torso and not surprisingly also have problems with strap length: if I asked Marco to add more holes to the strap, I'd also want a keeper, otherwise the long end is an irritant.  I wish I'd asked for some on my mini zhoes.
Interestingly, strap length on my aura is just perfect.


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Would someone be so kind as to give their opinion on how easily the Aquila Matte and Verona leathers scratch? From blog posts it seems the Verona leathers are pretty hardy like pebbled, not really sure about Aquila.


 Verona leather does seem hard wearing, but is also so textured it would be difficult to spot small scratches.


----------



## mleleigh

Just an fyi - you can buy a leather hole punch tool on Amazon for $10 - like this one.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Would someone be so kind as to give their opinion on how easily the Aquila Matte and Verona leathers scratch? From blog posts it seems the Verona leathers are pretty hardy like pebbled, not really sure about Aquila.



I have Verona in dark blue and there's no scratches at all. Not even a slightest. I think it's hardwearing enough.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> The Aquila matte is not as hardy ad pebbled,nappa, or vachetta. It does shoe scratched fairly easily but they add to the character of the leather.



Your comment makes me really interested in Aquila matte. I love leather with character. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

My small leather goods I purchased just after the sale arrived today. Dark orange Tuscania is a lovely burnt orange. I had also originally ordered a Dark Violet Merinos midi Penny but then that ran out and I didn't like to new version's colour. I had been looking at the Stormy Sea Green for a while, so switched to that. It's a pretty colour but I don't like it enough to get a full bag in it so this little experiment has saved me some money there! Finally, I got a Celeste Merinos cardholder. It's just right for running about. Way lighter than my zip around purse with all my cards etc.


----------



## VanBod1525




----------



## Coastal jewel

I had extra holes made for my second penny but failed to ask for the "keeper"  thingy.  For me, I could jet request a shorter strap w extra holes and a keeper in the future.  
I do like that some ladies have detachable straps so my new one dark grey merinos w gunmetal) will have a detachable custom strap.


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> I had extra holes made for my second penny but failed to ask for the "keeper"  thingy.  For me, I could jet request a shorter strap w extra holes and a keeper in the future.
> I do like that some ladies have detachable straps so my new one dark grey merinos w gunmetal) will have a detachable custom strap.



Ooh! Dark grey merinos with gunmetal sounds lovely.


----------



## thedseer

I like the removable strap in my Penny Messenger. Plus there are so many fun straps on the market now - you could switch them out.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> I love Arianna.  I'm 5'5" (with extra "insulation") and it fits my body well.  It's elegant, narrow enough to sit easily under my arm without drawing attention to itself, and the straps make for a very easy carry.  It's extremely easy to find your stuff inside - almost too easy, as you'll discover if she happens to fall from a height with her zipper open and the contents scatter...  Arianna is perfect if you have to carry papers, files, a small laptop, a water bottle etc. If I add more than my purse organizer, say a light cardigan, she starts to look less elegant, chunky even...  Mine is in Port Merinos, which I'd recommend getting with extra backing.  A slightly stiffer leather would be better still (vacchetta, say), though that will add some weight too.  Arianna is the bag I reach for when I have stuff to read when I'm out, especially when I'm trying to project style and elegance!  Midi Zip Selene and Hera have me covered for more casual day-to-day use.  Soulmate is for when I have bulky yet not heavy loads.  Hope this helps!


@musicmom Did you ever share pictures of your Hera?


----------



## anabg

mleleigh said:


> Just an fyi - you can buy a leather hole punch tool on Amazon for $10 - like this one.


Thanks for posting this. My Miss M came without one hole in one of the straps. The mark is there from when they marked where the holes need to be but they forgot to punch this particular hole.


----------



## TotinScience

A stack of Sabrinas or something new ???


----------



## msd_bags

Maybe something like the Trio??!!


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Maybe something like the Trio??!!


I would be all over that! Ban/pause or no...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I've never heard of the Trio. I like the looks of it!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm not understanding why the penny messenger strap cant be made shorter just by simply adding extra holes and adjusting it shorter?  I bet a cobbler could add some extra holes for next to nothing.  I was thinking about that myself because although I'm 5'7" the penny messenger is a tad too long on the shortest setting.  I have a short torso though.


Well, I think you would have a lot of extra length flapping about, unless you also had it shortened.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've never heard of the Trio. I like the looks of it!


The trio by Celine 

I would love to see a bag like that. Allsaints has a gorgeous dupe out for the trio that I hope to get soon, but I'm so excited to see MM's version


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 3834156
> 
> A stack of Sabrinas or something new ???



Where did you find that photo? It’s not on Colette ‘s blog?


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Where did you find that photo? It’s not on Colette ‘s blog?



It's the new cover of their Facebook page.
https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags/


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Where did you find that photo? It’s not on Colette ‘s blog?


I think I saw it on Facebook


----------



## Coastal jewel

New tease on Facebook about fall winter collection  and a yummy new color and bag handle.


----------



## Coastal jewel




----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3835217


That looks so pretty, and elegant!


----------



## msd_bags

Can't wait to see the whole bag!!


----------



## TotinScience

Maybe it is a medium size bag? A girl can dream


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New collection is up! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com

The Venus straps would work very well on the SoulMate since the attachment is the same.  Think I would like those straps on Selene too. Kinda excited about that.


----------



## mleleigh

oh man! I love Siena - looks like the perfect medium-sized satchel. 
Now I'm wishing that I held off on ordering Angelica


----------



## TotinScience

VENUS! I died and went to a handbag heaven


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> oh man! I love Siena - looks like the perfect medium-sized satchel.
> Now I'm wishing that I held off on ordering Angelica


Yeah, I wanted to see the new collection before placing my next order. I'm still going to go ahead and order my Calista.


----------



## mleleigh

I'm loving the organization and plethora of pockets in both styles!


----------



## thedseer

Siena looks like a great work bag. None of the new leather colors are really pulling me in.


----------



## TotinScience

I inquired with Marina if Venus will ever be available as a Midi. It would make my bag dreams come true for a medium size, semi-structured N/S bag with a ZIPPER


----------



## obscurity7

Love the Siena, and love the black cherry and sangria leathers.  I've been holding off, but this might make me take the plunge for my first MM.


----------



## momasaurus

I loved that picture of the new strap with extra metal - but that's only on ONE of the straps? I don't understand this style. Also the new stuff looks like luggage. How about medium-sized bags?? Will there be more offerings?


----------



## musicmom

I think the Coral and Purple Merinos, the Black Cherry Nappa and the Sangria Pebbled might well have my name on them...  First up, though, is to get my hands on some swatches.  So hard to tell from their photos what the actual color is.  The comparisons don't work well for me - the Orange Merinos on my screen looks nothing like the swatch I have.  

Without seeing the inside of Venus and some modeling shots (of regular folks, not models!) with it loaded, I can't tell if it will work for me.  The asymmetry of the straps - the cool new metal attachment on one edge and a more sedate and familiar one on the other (not even both on one side so you can have 2 different looks) - might be a deal-breaker for the OCD part of me...  Withholding judgment on the Siena - again, I need to see how it works - but I think it's just too structured for me.  

That's my couple of pennies...  Anyone ordering today???


----------



## mleleigh

I keep looking at Siena and thinking it would be so nice colorblocked - with contrasting handles and strap. I couldn't help myself, so I Photoshopped it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> I keep looking at Siena and thinking it would be so nice colorblocked - with contrasting handles and strap. I couldn't help myself, so I Photoshopped it.
> View attachment 3835504


I thought the same thing, just too lazy to type it up! This bag is made for colorBlocking!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3835217



Ooh la la... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TotinScience

There will be no "midi" Venus. Since she's not particularly huge to begin with, I guess like another goddess named bag, Aphrodite, she will be a standalone size


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> There will be no "midi" Venus. Since she's not particularly huge to begin with, I guess like another goddess named bag, Aphrodite, she will be a standalone size


Do you think you will order it?


----------



## momasaurus

mleleigh said:


> I keep looking at Siena and thinking it would be so nice colorblocked - with contrasting handles and strap. I couldn't help myself, so I Photoshopped it.
> View attachment 3835504


I was just thinking the same thing. (And some of these new colors are great for color-blocking!). Thanks for this photo!!


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Do you think you will order it?


Not today, I just ordered a very special Soulmate midi on the last sale. Plus, I really want to see the new Von Holzhausen bags for my next coveting endeavor


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> I keep looking at Siena and thinking it would be so nice colorblocked - with contrasting handles and strap. I couldn't help myself, so I Photoshopped it.
> View attachment 3835504


Aww hell. Now that I know how cool it looks colorblocked, I don't know if I can order it "plain." LOL


----------



## Coastal jewel

Venus midi???  Siena is lovely too.  And the new colors.  It's like Marco said lets torture everyone who loves blue undertones.  Love so many.  And yes Venus straps...  Love


----------



## Devyn Danielle

obscurity7 said:


> Aww hell. Now that I know how cool it looks colorblocked, I don't know if I can order it "plain." LOL


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> Not today, I just ordered a very special Soulmate midi on the last sale. Plus, I really want to see the new Von Holzhausen bags for my next coveting endeavor


One more reason to love tPF... I learn about so many new designers through all you lovely folks.  Countdown to new obsession in 3...  2...


----------



## mleleigh

I would love a Siena in dark green vacchetta with black vacchetta handles / strap and dark gunmetal hardware... dreamy


----------



## pdxhb

Wishlist entries are made! I am swooning over the Venus - looking at those corners I think it's a great candidate for the harder-wearing leathers. Instinct says that the Sangria pebbled is the right one (today), but oh boy to doing a vachetta for that bag is a very exciting idea too. Since I just received a Juliet, I'll hold off (momentarily) from the Siena but I love that double zipper top and extra trim pieces; just a great level of detail.

One thought on how large these look - MM models are quite slim and light-boned, so at least in my experience, the bags as presented tend to look larger than they wear in real life.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Venus midi???  Siena is lovely too.  And the new colors.  It's like Marco said lets torture everyone who loves blue undertones.  Love so many.  And yes Venus straps...  Love


You and me both on the colors - I keep looking at them!


----------



## thedseer

momasaurus said:


> I loved that picture of the new strap with extra metal - but that's only on ONE of the straps? I don't understand this style. Also the new stuff looks like luggage. How about medium-sized bags?? Will there be more offerings?


That is weird - I had to go back and look at the straps again.


----------



## coach943

I am really intrigued by the Venus bag.  I am a sucker for interesting handles.  I don't usually like compartment bags, but this one is such an interesting design.  I also love the way it looks in the Sunflower Merinos color.  Venus may be my next purchase.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Brownrose nappa!  Brownrose nappa!   Neutral without being boring, one of those colors it's a little difficult to put your finger on.  I can see it in an Aura or a Phoebe.  In my closet.


----------



## LuvAllBags

I ordered a Siena today. My first purchase in a long while. I've been waiting for the right satchel and am excited to see what it will be like. I love the shape and multiple compartments.


----------



## vink

I Love both new releases!!! And I love Brownrose Nappa! I wish it’s merino, but Nappa will do. [emoji4] I’m normally not big on a stack of flat sacs that may spread out once stuff got put in, but the opening of Venus intrigues me. I think I really need to finalize the color of this one. But I love them both and I’m sure to place an order. Somehow, Marina hasn’t even replied my email about the lengthening strap issue of my Selene midi and all this thoughts of picking a perfect leather and color or these two new bags make me miss Colette. Why oh why can’t she be the one giving us the recommendations again? [emoji20]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Wow!!! Love the new colors and I'm OBSESSED with the Venus. 

I love the Venus handles. I wonder if they would look good on the Selene. I remember @HopelessBagGirl ordered handles on a bag that were a different width than the original. I'll have to ask Marina when I'm ready to order the widths of the two bags. If Marco could move the tab so that the Venus handles adjust from shoulder to hand carry, that would be my ideal! I ADORE the metal accent!


----------



## mleleigh

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Siena today. My first purchase in a long while. I've been waiting for the right satchel and am excited to see what it will be like. I love the shape and multiple compartments.



Exciting!! What leather did you choose?


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I Love both new releases!!! And I love Brownrose Nappa! I wish it’s merino, but Nappa will do. [emoji4] I’m normally not big on a stack of flat sacs that may spread out once stuff got put in, but the opening of Venus intrigues me. I think I really need to finalize the color of this one. But I love them both and I’m sure to place an order. Somehow, Marina hasn’t even replied my email about the lengthening strap issue of my Selene midi and all this thoughts of picking a perfect leather and color or these two new bags make me miss Colette. Why oh why can’t she be the one giving us the recommendations again? [emoji20]


I love my Napa leather more then Merinos. I wish they have better Napa color selection then Merinos.


----------



## clu0984

I think I may get the Venus, but I’m torn on leather- oxblood vachetta or cielo merino or lilac merino?


----------



## piosavsfan

anitalilac said:


> I love my Napa leather more then Merinos. I wish they have better Napa color selection then Merinos.


Why do you like nappa more than merinos?


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> I love my Napa leather more then Merinos. I wish they have better Napa color selection then Merinos.



I know! I love my Nappa, too, but merino is so pat-able. [emoji173]️


----------



## msd_bags

piosavsfan said:


> Why do you like nappa more than merinos?


If I can also share my thoughts on this.  I had a merinos midi Soulmate.  I agree it is soft, but there is something about it that lacked "it" for me.  Maybe the leather was too casual?  Due to it being matte (I had the black before)? I really can't point my finger on it.  This being said, I still plan to give Merinos another chance with a more structured style.  I may order the Angelica in Port merinos come next sale time.

On the other hand, the nappa is also soft but to me has more elegance.  Marco first marketed it for the more structured style, but then I really love it for the softer styles like Minerva and Selene.  The color on my red cherry nappa is so saturated, beautiful red!!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> If I can also share my thoughts on this.  I had a merinos midi Soulmate.  I agree it is soft, but there is something about it that lacked "it" for me.  Maybe the leather was too casual?  Due to it being matte (I had the black before)? I really can't point my finger on it.  This being said, I still plan to give Merinos another chance with a more structured style.  I may order the Angelica in Port merinos come next sale time.
> 
> On the other hand, the nappa is also soft but to me has more elegance.  Marco first marketed it for the more structured style, but then I really love it for the softer styles like Minerva and Selene.  The color on my red cherry nappa is so saturated, beautiful red!!



I agree with you on this.  I like merinos and have several bags in that leather.  I originally ordered it because of its light weight. Then I purchased a preowned bag in nappa and wow, it is luxurious.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> If I can also share my thoughts on this.  I had a merinos midi Soulmate.  I agree it is soft, but there is something about it that lacked "it" for me.  Maybe the leather was too casual?  Due to it being matte (I had the black before)? I really can't point my finger on it.  This being said, I still plan to give Merinos another chance with a more structured style.  I may order the Angelica in Port merinos come next sale time.
> 
> On the other hand, the nappa is also soft but to me has more elegance.  Marco first marketed it for the more structured style, but then I really love it for the softer styles like Minerva and Selene.  The color on my red cherry nappa is so saturated, beautiful red!!



Yes. I agree with you on this! Nappa makes slouchy bag looks so elegant. I don’t think my Selene Zip Midi will look this polished if it were made of other leather. A bit of structure and uniformly smoothness of Nappa bring out this quality in the bag and it’s a great look.


----------



## TotinScience

I third everyone on Nappa. As a happy owner of 3 different colors in this leather, I am very much in love with its smooth and shiny look. It softens really beautifully too!
I am calling preemptive dibs on the Octane Merinos Venus they used in promo shots if sample sale happens . I decided this style is perfect for a green larger bag currently missing from my collection . However, I would also love to see the interior shots for this bag, as I am a bit confused as of to what extent the triple compartments in it are actually separated. Or is it more like an accordion type of thing ? So many questions!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree with you on this.  I like merinos and have several bags in that leather.  I originally ordered it because of its light weight. Then I purchased a preowned bag in nappa and wow, it is luxurious.



Ah... Merino has its spongy feeling to me when I touch it and it’s so yummy. [emoji4] But yeah.... when you glide your fingertips on the leather, it won’t be as buttery. (Coz the spongy feeling?) I love both just the same though. [emoji4] 

I now seriously think a very simple tote with Merino will be nice. [emoji848] Um... but not Venus. [emoji848] Will it budge if I put in larger stuff in it? I don’t like to broadcast what I’m carrying nor my bags budging although I usually stuff it to death. [emoji848] Nappa will help cover this flaw but will the compartments spread out? [emoji848]


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I third everyone on Nappa. As a happy owner of 3 different colors in this leather, I am very much in love with its smooth and shiny look. It softens really beautifully too!
> I am calling preemptive dibs on the Octane Merinos Venus they used in promo shots if sample sale happens . I decided this style is perfect for a green larger bag currently missing from my collection . However, I would also love to see the interior shots for this bag, as I am a bit confused as of to what extent the triple compartments in it are actually separated. Or is it more like an accordion type of thing ? So many questions!



Yes. I wish they’ll do the same review on comparisons with other well-loved models and what fits in them. 

Who’s responsible for it now? [emoji848]


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Yes. I wish they’ll do the same review on comparisons with other well-loved models and what fits in them.
> 
> Who’s responsible for it now? [emoji848]



Colette is going to continue to do the blog and marketing. As far as I know, she’s only stopped taking orders.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Colette is going to continue to do the blog and marketing. As far as I know, she’s only stopped taking orders.



Oh... that’s good. I can’t wait to see which bag she got and will do a detailed review for us.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Oh... that’s good. I can’t wait to see which bag she got and will do a detailed review for us.



She’s going to review both new styles on the blog - hooray!


----------



## LuvAllBags

mleleigh said:


> Exciting!! What leather did you choose?



After much debate, I went with Forest Merinos. I really wanted the promo discount so I didn't want to ponder over color for too long. It came down to Forest or Terra Cotta Merinos, as I wanted something lightweight given that I have a feeling this bag has enough weight regardless of leather choice. 

I'm really looking forward to it. I have a weakness for square-shaped satchels like this and have been waiting for him to design a satchel with enough compartments for my needs.


----------



## mleleigh

LuvAllBags said:


> After much debate, I went with Forest Merinos. I really wanted the promo discount so I didn't want to ponder over color for too long. It came down to Forest or Terra Cotta Merinos, as I wanted something lightweight given that I have a feeling this bag has enough weight regardless of leather choice.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it. I have a weakness for square-shaped satchels like this and have been waiting for him to design a satchel with enough compartments for my needs.



Nice choice! Please let us know what you think about it when you get it 
I'm a sucker for a satchel with compartments too.


----------



## vink

I keep checking blog whenever I could now. Just can’t wait to see the inside of the bag.


----------



## momasaurus

LuvAllBags said:


> I ordered a Siena today. My first purchase in a long while. I've been waiting for the right satchel and am excited to see what it will be like. I love the shape and multiple compartments.


You are brave! Did you manage to see pictures of the interior? (Maybe I missed something) Looking forward to your review!


----------



## momasaurus

msd_bags said:


> If I can also share my thoughts on this.  I had a merinos midi Soulmate.  I agree it is soft, but there is something about it that lacked "it" for me.  Maybe the leather was too casual?  Due to it being matte (I had the black before)? I really can't point my finger on it.  This being said, I still plan to give Merinos another chance with a more structured style.  I may order the Angelica in Port merinos come next sale time.
> 
> On the other hand, the nappa is also soft but to me has more elegance.  Marco first marketed it for the more structured style, but then I really love it for the softer styles like Minerva and Selene.  The color on my red cherry nappa is so saturated, beautiful red!!


Agree! I love the color of my red cherry nappa Zhoe.


----------



## momasaurus

vink said:


> Ah... Merino has its spongy feeling to me when I touch it and it’s so yummy. [emoji4] But yeah.... when you glide your fingertips on the leather, it won’t be as buttery. (Coz the spongy feeling?) I love both just the same though. [emoji4]
> 
> I now seriously think a very simple tote with Merino will be nice. [emoji848] Um... but not Venus. [emoji848] Will it budge if I put in larger stuff in it? I don’t like to broadcast what I’m carrying nor my bags budging although I usually stuff it to death. [emoji848] Nappa will help cover this flaw but will the compartments spread out? [emoji848]


What is your favorite bag for (over) stuffing?


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> What is your favorite bag for (over) stuffing?



For MM, Nappa Selene Zip Midi. The shape is perfect and Nappa can really hold its own nicely. The pebbled Angelica also hold enough, but a little too structured to be good handling too many stuff. (I’m not that level of abusive yet. [emoji28]) 
Calista is nice and seems to hold a lot, but mine is made of merino and it’s curve along whatever is inside. Which I don’t really like. So, I now use it only for the light day. [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

Yes, thanks. I love the Selene midi for shape and stuffing. My impression of Calista is also that any bumps and corners inside will show outside.


----------



## TotinScience

I might be the only person who is interested in this, but a scientist in me is curious about the data on which styles are the most popular and how that changes over time . My bet is Selene Midi as the most popular, with Zhoe and Soulmate Midi not far behind. Star and Diva seem like the least picked styles.


----------



## pdxhb

momasaurus said:


> What is your favorite bag for (over) stuffing?


I can load the world into Selene Midi and a surprising amount into Penelope Messenger. Calista also holds a ton - she gets wider but I haven't noticed too much detail showing on the outside. I do use a couple pouches to keep organized so that helps, but I have gotten used to the slip pockets and standard zip pocket as homes for my security badge, phone, ipod, keys, and some other small stuff. Arianna holds almost as much as Selene Midi but accepts different shapes, if that makes any sense.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I might be the only person who is interested in this, but a scientist in me is curious about the data on which styles are the most popular and how that changes over time . My bet is Selene Midi as the most popular, with Zhoe and Soulmate Midi not far behind. Star and Diva seem like the least picked styles.


Just guessing but a lot of Calistas have been shown on here as well.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I might be the only person who is interested in this, but a scientist in me is curious about the data on which styles are the most popular and how that changes over time . My bet is Selene Midi as the most popular, with Zhoe and Soulmate Midi not far behind. Star and Diva seem like the least picked styles.





southernbelle43 said:


> Just guessing but a lot of Calistas have been shown on here as well.



I'm curious too! 
Stella doesn't get a lot of discussion either - though it's a good style. More dressy than every day, though, so that could be a factor.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I'm curious too!
> Stella doesn't get a lot of discussion either - though it's a good style. More dressy than every day, though, so that could be a factor.


I have a Cobalt blue Stella and I use it on a regular basis. Goes from casual to dressy. I often wear it with blue jeans it is such a fun bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I have a Cobalt blue Stella and I use it on a regular basis. Goes from casual to dressy. I often wear it with blue jeans it is such a fun bag.


Great image!
As soon as I wrote that, I started to think that it is a great style to be tucked into a work tote and pulled out for quick trips where I don't need all the weekday extras. I've always really liked Stella and Zhoe for their polish.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I might be the only person who is interested in this, but a scientist in me is curious about the data on which styles are the most popular and how that changes over time . My bet is Selene Midi as the most popular, with Zhoe and Soulmate Midi not far behind. Star and Diva seem like the least picked styles.



Yeah... I think the Star backpack isn’t as popular as much. I only see a few here. Soulmate seems to be a favorite until Selene is introduced and I think the champion is Selene Midi (counted the Zip version, too)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think if an Arianna midi were introduced it would be a huge hit.

I am finally on the angelica bandwagon after scoring one on the BST. 
I can fit everything I would put in a bigger bag and it looks so compact. I love that!


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think if an Arianna midi were introduced it would be a huge hit.
> 
> I am finally on the angelica bandwagon after scoring one on the BST.
> I can fit everything I would put in a bigger bag and it looks so compact. I love that!



Would love to see pics of your Angelica if you’d like to share!


----------



## msd_bags

Me too!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think if an Arianna midi were introduced it would be a huge hit.
> 
> I am finally on the angelica bandwagon after scoring one on the BST.
> I can fit everything I would put in a bigger bag and it looks so compact. I love that!



Yay for another love for Angelica!!! It is really a good bag and indeed can fit a lot despite how it look. What combo did you get?

I don’t know about Arianna Midi. IMHO, I don’t like the shape of it coz the mouth look so wide. You got me thinking how much will it hold for the Midi size.


----------



## HermesHope

It seems they are redesigning the website but have released it before it is finished. Some of it doesn't work properly although I think it will be better when it is complete. For example, all of the suitable leathers will be available to select for each bag. I am sure it will be better in the long run, but at the moment....well. In my experience, a website should only be advertised to the public when it is properly ready and has been thoroughly tested!


----------



## vink

Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for. 

But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!” 

Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for.
> 
> But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!”
> 
> Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?



You can do it.  Walk the bag — don’t let it walk you.  I’m 4’11 and I have a ton of full Soulmates.


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> You can do it.  Walk the bag — don’t let it walk you.  I’m 4’11 and I have a ton of full Soulmates.



Can you get your stuff out of it easily? 

I’m trying to go through all photo of full-size soulmates and Selene now. I think I’m losing my mind. I should get a satchel, but I don’t want to buy a satchel. I want to buy a tote. And these new leather color will suit them so much more.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

vink said:


> Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for.
> 
> But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!”
> 
> Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?



Vink, take whatever fashion dictates you learned about what shorter women should carry and throw them out the door.  Carry whatever bag you damn well please.  Clearly that's a tote right now.  Get yourself a ful-sized Selene and strut around with it like you rule the world.  Life is too fleeting to be constricted by fashion rules that weren't made to serve your interests.


----------



## musicmom

HermesHope said:


> It seems they are redesigning the website but have released it before it is finished. Some of it doesn't work properly although I think it will be better when it is complete. For example, all of the suitable leathers will be available to select for each bag. I am sure it will be better in the long run, but at the moment....well. In my experience, a website should only be advertised to the public when it is properly ready and has been thoroughly tested!


I think the website will be better - or at least I hope it will be!  Wonderful to see ALL the leathers they will make the bag in, for example.  And to see customization options and pricing without having to contact Marina (or the wonderful Colette) every time.  And I hope we will be able to try out lining colors with the different leather colors soon.  You're right about them not releasing the new website until it is really ready though.  I was frustrated enough with it this morning that I probably won't take advantage of the sale.  I don't like just clicking on a color, for example, without knowing the name.  I want to be sure that it really IS the color I think it is, that I have a sample of.  And the grey renderings of the unfinished parts of the websites are worse than before.  Maybe the sale is just to keep the orders trickling in and the workshop ticking over while the website is completed and fully tested, and to give Marina some experience working with us and our sometimes complicated requests. But this current state of affairs can't be good for business, can it?


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for.
> 
> But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!”
> 
> Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?


 
You absolutely can pull off the bigger bags - I'm 5'5" and do - but just don't over-stuff them.  Not because of size but because you will find yourself carrying too much weight around.   I agree the new colors are very enticing, and definitely ask for a larger "canvas". You won't go wrong with a Selene!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Can you get your stuff out of it easily?
> 
> I’m trying to go through all photo of full-size soulmates and Selene now. I think I’m losing my mind. I should get a satchel, but I don’t want to buy a satchel. I want to buy a tote. And these new leather color will suit them so much more.



Yes.  And because I have the center zip compartment, I know where everything is: electronics on one side, other stuff on the opposite side.  Things that need to safeguarded are in the center zip compartment.


----------



## LuvAllBags

momasaurus said:


> You are brave! Did you manage to see pictures of the interior? (Maybe I missed something) Looking forward to your review!



No but I am familiar with their interiors and understood enough based on the description.


----------



## LuvAllBags

vink said:


> Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for.
> 
> But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!”
> 
> Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?



I'm 5'2" and carry only large bags because I enjoy them much more than small bags. Life is short - carry whatever makes you happy.


----------



## pdxhb

musicmom said:


> I think the website will be better - or at least I hope it will be!  Wonderful to see ALL the leathers they will make the bag in, for example.  And to see customization options and pricing without having to contact Marina (or the wonderful Colette) every time.  And I hope we will be able to try out lining colors with the different leather colors soon.  You're right about them not releasing the new website until it is really ready though.  I was frustrated enough with it this morning that I probably won't take advantage of the sale.  I don't like just clicking on a color, for example, without knowing the name.  I want to be sure that it really IS the color I think it is, that I have a sample of.  And the grey renderings of the unfinished parts of the websites are worse than before.  Maybe the sale is just to keep the orders trickling in and the workshop ticking over while the website is completed and fully tested, and to give Marina some experience working with us and our sometimes complicated requests. But this current state of affairs can't be good for business, can it?


Well, from what I saw so far, it streamlines our ordering process. No more waiting for the email back about which leathers are OK. That cuts out at least one step, regardless of the other graphics and info they are developing. Personally, I appreciate that, as a potentially slow back and forth just to confirm or refine my base idea is frustrating. A 20% off sale to keep us enticed while they work things out is a nice gesture toward their faithful customer base, too.
To your point, I do think that, if this were a new brand launch, yes it wouldn't be the best move. But in this case, there are resources which we are already using to sort out the which leather color with which lining color kind of questions. Or...maybe I am just too willing to spend my money on a MM bag?  I certainly look forward to a full launch of the subsequent phases. They could have been more web development-savvy and simply not visibly rolled out portions of the site that are clearly not ready, like the gallery link section. It's also possible to add a message to users regarding features to come on each page, which can help clarify what the issues are so we don't experience frustration.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Do you think I’m weird? I’ve voiced myself openly here that I really want a satchel from MM, and the Siena is quite a knockout since she seems to fits all I’m looking for.
> 
> But when I see all this new leather color, my head and my heart scream “A tote! You need a tote! Get the Selene! Full size even!”
> 
> Am I crazy? I never dare order anything full size from them before coz I’m only 5’4”. Can I pull off these big bags? Are they really that big or I’m just being paranoid?


Use what calls to you! 
I can't count how many bag purchases, and then resales, I have done because I got what I thought I should based on whatever rules as opposed to what called to me. At the end of the day, you will use what you love. Also, just my opinion, but I think that MM tote styles are some of the very best on the market regardless of price point. I don't think you can go wrong!


----------



## tenKrat

Siena is a gorgeous satchel. My kind of bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Siena is a gorgeous satchel. My kind of bag.



Which leather and color would you choose in a Siena?


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Vink, take whatever fashion dictates you learned about what shorter women should carry and throw them out the door.  Carry whatever bag you damn well please.  Clearly that's a tote right now.  Get yourself a ful-sized Selene and strut around with it like you rule the world.  Life is too fleeting to be constricted by fashion rules that weren't made to serve your interests.





musicmom said:


> You absolutely can pull off the bigger bags - I'm 5'5" and do - but just don't over-stuff them.  Not because of size but because you will find yourself carrying too much weight around.   I agree the new colors are very enticing, and definitely ask for a larger "canvas". You won't go wrong with a Selene!





Tankgirl said:


> Yes.  And because I have the center zip compartment, I know where everything is: electronics on one side, other stuff on the opposite side.  Things that need to safeguarded are in the center zip compartment.





LuvAllBags said:


> I'm 5'2" and carry only large bags because I enjoy them much more than small bags. Life is short - carry whatever makes you happy.





pdxhb said:


> Use what calls to you!
> I can't count how many bag purchases, and then resales, I have done because I got what I thought I should based on whatever rules as opposed to what called to me. At the end of the day, you will use what you love. Also, just my opinion, but I think that MM tote styles are some of the very best on the market regardless of price point. I don't think you can go wrong!



Thank you all for the encouragement!!! I decided to try my luck with sending the email in after I couldn’t log on to the website and the reset password link doesn’t seems to work. 

I hope my order get to Marina just in time.


----------



## vink

I think their new website look nice when it comes to see the bag selection. But information are quite confusing coz some is listed in inches and some with centimeters. Also, there’s no name for the color to confirm what we’re picking is what we really want. And I can’t change the color for lining when I want to order and see the approximate price. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Also, there’s only one side of the bag we’re seeing. Side or front. Not both and inside like the old ones. Maybe this is why they want us to go there and see if it works. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Yay for another love for Angelica!!! It is really a good bag and indeed can fit a lot despite how it look. What combo did you get?
> 
> I don’t know about Arianna Midi. IMHO, I don’t like the shape of it coz the mouth look so wide. You got me thinking how much will it hold for the Midi size.


Its a blue one like yours!
I think I want another one in black or dark green vachetta.....message me on the bst group if you are selling (a vachetta especially) Angelica!

I agree it's a wide mouth but in a smaller size it wouldn't be so gaping. Just my fantasy!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Which leather and color would you choose in a Siena?



Pebbled leather in taupe or dark taupe with silver hardware.  Orange lining, if available.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.


For the 2 handles themselves I don't have any recommendation as to me they are fine as is.  But I really liked the external messenger strap attachment as the Arianna.  You may want to consider that.  To me the outside hardware adds something to the bag design wise.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Pebbled leather in taupe or dark taupe with silver hardware.  Orange lining, if available.



Oh my... I’m sure it’s available. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.



I prefer to use handles more than the strap and I like it as it is. I think it’s perfect. Unless you want to put it up on the shoulders, but you have the strap for that. 
I have my strap the normal way and I don’t like that it pull the leather out especially if I put stuff a lot inside. I think having it attached the Arianna way like MSD said will be better, but since I usually hand carry it, I prefer the clean line of having the strap ring inside the bag.


----------



## momasaurus

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.



Oooh this sounds good to solve the messenger problems. Pix? Would you be able to reveal how much the customization cost? Thanks!


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> Oooh this sounds good to solve the messenger problems. Pix? Would you be able to reveal how much the customization cost? Thanks!



They charged 25 euros for the extra shorter strap.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.


I love mine the way it is designed. I hand carry it all the time, so I can't speak to the use of the strap. I just love that it's a polished, classy bag in the perfect size for me. This is a bag I can see myself getting multiple colors. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica lovers.. What do you do w handles?  Any special requests so I'm ready for my next order.  My sweet little penny messenger in grey merinos with a really really adjustable strap arrived and I picked it up today.  I think I cracked my personal code on the penny messenger strap. Detachable  w two separate buckles to adjust.  Love it.


I can't wait to see a photo!


----------



## mleleigh

Got a special delivery from DHL - a black vacchetta Angelica with a top-zip and Ariana messenger strap. Love it!!! 

(Pardon the poorly lit photo)


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I prefer to use handles more than the strap and I like it as it is. I think it’s perfect. Unless you want to put it up on the shoulders, but you have the strap for that.
> I have my strap the normal way and I don’t like that it pull the leather out especially if I put stuff a lot inside. I think having it attached the Arianna way like MSD said will be better, but since I usually hand carry it, I prefer the clean line of having the strap ring inside the bag.


I also carry by the handles and very rarely by the long strap.  Even with the Arianna style attachment, I've observed that it pushes the 2 sides in when carried because the bag is not really structured.  I like the Arianna attachment only for aesthetics.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Got a special delivery from DHL - a black vacchetta Angelica with a top-zip and Ariana messenger strap. Love it!!!
> 
> (Pardon the poorly lit photo)
> 
> View attachment 3841721


Oh my, too beautiful!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I love mine the way it is designed. I hand carry it all the time, so I can't speak to the use of the strap. I just love that it's a *polished, classy bag* in the perfect size for me. This is a bag I can see myself getting multiple colors. [emoji4]


I cannot agree more (bolded phrase)!!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also carry by the handles and very rarely by the long strap.  Even with the Arianna style attachment, I've observed that it pushes the 2 sides in when carried because the bag is not really structured.  I like the Arianna attachment only for aesthetics.



Oh... this is new info to me. I was once talking with Colette if Marco would make one for me with a zip top and Arianna attachments, but no handles at all. She said that can be done. But I haven’t gotten to order it yet. Um... is the gusset pushed in too much?


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> Got a special delivery from DHL - a black vacchetta Angelica with a top-zip and Ariana messenger strap. Love it!!!
> 
> (Pardon the poorly lit photo)
> 
> View attachment 3841721


That is stunning!!! Love it.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Oh... this is new info to me. I was once talking with Colette if Marco would make one for me with a zip top and Arianna attachments, but no handles at all. She said that can be done. But I haven’t gotten to order it yet. Um... is the gusset pushed in too much?


I think it will depend on the curvature of your shoulders - how it spreads the 2 ends when you have the long strap hung.  If the bag is more/really structured and stiff, I don't think the sides would fold in.  But mine in Verona leather has the usual backing and I observed that folding in effect.  Not too pretty that way IMO.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Oh... this is new info to me. I was once talking with Colette if Marco would make one for me with a zip top and Arianna attachments, but no handles at all. She said that can be done. But I haven’t gotten to order it yet. Um... is the gusset pushed in too much?





msd_bags said:


> I think it will depend on the curvature of your shoulders - how it spreads the 2 ends when you have the long strap hung.  If the bag is more/really structured and stiff, I don't think the sides would fold in.  But mine in Verona leather has the usual backing and I observed that folding in effect.  Not too pretty that way IMO.



Agree with @msd_bags - a more structured leather would mitigate this issue. I don't see this being a problem with the vacchetta since it's so sturdy.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I think it will depend on the curvature of your shoulders - how it spreads the 2 ends when you have the long strap hung.  If the bag is more/really structured and stiff, I don't think the sides would fold in.  But mine in Verona leather has the usual backing and I observed that folding in effect.  Not too pretty that way IMO.





mleleigh said:


> Agree with @msd_bags - a more structured leather would mitigate this issue. I don't see this being a problem with the vacchetta since it's so sturdy.



Yeah... I agree. I have a Verona Aura. I kind of understand the nature of that leather. It really leans on the floppy side. My shoulders are very sloped. I think that style will look best with hard leather such as Vacchetta.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I wonder if the extra backing that you can order helps at all in the long term. If I get an Angelica, I definitely want it stiffened with extra backing, but I need it to stay stiff!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My Verona selene midi with extra backing ended up very heavy because of it, like markedly heavier than another person's exact same bag without the extra backing (we weighed them months ago and compared on this thread), AND the extra backing only gave it more structure for a short time because the floppiness of the Verona won against the backing and it melted into a puddle.  So now the bag has useless extra weight built in, which I am not thrilled about.  I do have a sewing room so I am considering opening the lining and cutting out whatever is between the leather and the lining and then sewing the lining shut again.  I use an organizer in it anyways which a) gives the bag the shape I want and b) would hide an ugly seam of my own doing.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My Verona selene midi with extra backing ended up very heavy because of it, like markedly heavier than another person's exact same bag without the extra backing (we weighed them months ago and compared on this thread), AND the extra backing only gave it more structure for a short time because the floppiness of the Verona won against the backing and it melted into a puddle.  So now the bag has useless extra weight built in, which I am not thrilled about.  I do have a sewing room so I am considering opening the lining and cutting out whatever is between the leather and the lining and then sewing the lining shut again.  I use an organizer in it anyways which a) gives the bag the shape I want and b) would hide an ugly seam of my own doing.


Oh, that stinks. I guess I can cross Angelica off my list since The only stiff leather is vachetta, and that doesn't suit my needs for that style.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh, that stinks. I guess I can cross Angelica off my list since The only stiff leather is vachetta, and that doesn't suit my needs for that style.



What about Nappa?  Way stiffer than merinos or verona or pebbled.  And lightweight and polished looking.  The color selection in nappa leaves something to be desired, however.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and flat calf?  Seems totally stiff.  The shiny Venezia as well seems rather stiff.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and flat calf?  Seems totally stiff.  The shiny Venezia as well seems rather stiff.


Venezia is actually what I want, but I'm not confident in the long term stiffness since it's definitely not as stiff as vachetta.Thought about flat calf, though I thought I read here flat calf tends to wear at the corners with structured bags. Nappa is another that seems like it would not hold the shape Long term, and as you said the color selection is a little lacking for my tastes. Do you have a nappa structured bag? The only nappa I have is my Sabrina midi, so just not sure. I wouldn't be ordering an Angelica for a long time though, waiting on a Calista right now.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My Verona selene midi with extra backing ended up very heavy because of it, like markedly heavier than another person's exact same bag without the extra backing (we weighed them months ago and compared on this thread), AND the extra backing only gave it more structure for a short time because the floppiness of the Verona won against the backing and it melted into a puddle.  So now the bag has useless extra weight built in, which I am not thrilled about.  I do have a sewing room so I am considering opening the lining and cutting out whatever is between the leather and the lining and then sewing the lining shut again.  I use an organizer in it anyways which a) gives the bag the shape I want and b) would hide an ugly seam of my own doing.



Wow! You’re brave! I’m considering getting a new strap for my Selene zip midi to lengthen it and I’m chicken out coz I have to cut the old one and replace it with a new one Marco will send me. I keep wondering what if I do it wrong.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Venezia is actually what I want, but I'm not confident in the long term stiffness since it's definitely not as stiff as vachetta.Thought about flat calf, though I thought I read here flat calf tends to wear at the corners with structured bags. Nappa is another that seems like it would not hold the shape Long term, and as you said the color selection is a little lacking for my tastes. Do you have a nappa structured bag? The only nappa I have is my Sabrina midi, so just not sure. I wouldn't be ordering an Angelica for a long time though, waiting on a Calista right now.


I had an Athena (in nappa)  which is a structured style.  I was told by Valentina then that it was the first black Athena to be produced commercially (they just opened their shop a few weeks when I ordered it).  Generally, it held its structure well.  But I got some creasing on one side despite the backing; not floppy, just like a very light crumple near the bottom.  I reported it to Marco so they could make adjustments to whatever it was they had to modify.  I'm not sure about other's experience with structured nappa.

ETA:  I forgot what style or leather it was I was discussing with Colette one time.  She told me that Marco do not advise to modify the backing on it.  

For a Daphne I had in pebbled leather for which I requested extra backing, I was happy with how it turned out, though I felt the bag was heavy (but I did not have the original weight to compare mine with).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> I had an Athena (in nappa)  which is a structured style.  I was told by Valentina then that it was the first black Athena to be produced commercially (they just opened their shop a few weeks when I ordered it).  Generally, it held its structure well.  But I got some creasing on one side despite the backing; not floppy, just like a very light crumple near the bottom.  I reported it to Marco so they could make adjustments to whatever it was they had to modify.  I'm not sure about other's experience with structured nappa.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot what style or leather it was I was discussing with Colette one time.  She told me that Marco do not advise to modify the backing on it.
> 
> For a Daphne I had in pebbled leather for which I requested extra backing, I was happy with how it turned out, though I felt the bag was heavy (but I did not have the original weight to compare mine with).


Thanks for sharing. I'm definitely leaning towards not doing extra backing.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for sharing. I'm definitely leaning towards not doing extra backing.


Actually, it is my dilemma too if I should order extra backing for Angelica in merinos.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> Venezia is actually what I want, but I'm not confident in the long term stiffness since it's definitely not as stiff as vachetta.Thought about flat calf, though I thought I read here flat calf tends to wear at the corners with structured bags. Nappa is another that seems like it would not hold the shape Long term, and as you said the color selection is a little lacking for my tastes. Do you have a nappa structured bag? The only nappa I have is my Sabrina midi, so just not sure. I wouldn't be ordering an Angelica for a long time though, waiting on a Calista right now.


That is the only issue with Napa, the color selection is not that great. Unlike the merinos.


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> If I can also share my thoughts on this.  I had a merinos midi Soulmate.  I agree it is soft, but there is something about it that lacked "it" for me.  Maybe the leather was too casual?  Due to it being matte (I had the black before)? I really can't point my finger on it.  This being said, I still plan to give Merinos another chance with a more structured style.  I may order the Angelica in Port merinos come next sale time.
> 
> On the other hand, the nappa is also soft but to me has more elegance.  Marco first marketed it for the more structured style, but then I really love it for the softer styles like Minerva and Selene.  The color on my red cherry nappa is so saturated, beautiful red!!


Exactly! my red cherry Napa Zhoe took my breath away, the leather is stunning. I love the Bluette Zhoe Legend but I wish it is in Napa. The only reason I went with Merinos because the Bluette is exactly the right blue that I have been waiting for.


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> They charged 25 euros for the extra shorter strap.


Less leather = more money. LOL.


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> Less leather = more money. LOL.



They charged the 25 euros for an additional shorter strap so I could change the look of the bag by changing the strap.


----------



## lenie

anitalilac said:


> Exactly! my red cherry Napa Zhoe took my breath away, the leather is stunning. I love the Bluette Zhoe Legend but I wish it is in Napa. The only reason I went with Merinos because the Bluette is exactly the right blue that I have been waiting for.



The blue reef Nappa is very similar to the Bluette Merinos.


----------



## vink

I have my Angelica in pebble. I wouldn’t call it a floppy bag. Although it’s not rigid, it holds its shape fine and I like how it look. So, maybe you could consider pebble for Angelica? The color selection is very good for pebble and it’s also very hard wearing. I don’t find mine heavy.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> I have my Angelica in pebble. I wouldn’t call it a floppy bag. Although it’s not rigid, it holds its shape fine and I like how it look. So, maybe you could consider pebble for Angelica? The color selection is very good for pebble and it’s also very hard wearing. I don’t find mine heavy.


I really had my heart set on a taupe and black color blocked Angelica with Venezia. I don't think pebble would give me the look I was going for unfortunately. I have lots of time to think about it though, maybe I'll change my mind.


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> I have my Angelica in pebble. I wouldn’t call it a floppy bag. Although it’s not rigid, it holds its shape fine and I like how it look. So, maybe you could consider pebble for Angelica? The color selection is very good for pebble and it’s also very hard wearing. I don’t find mine heavy.


I also have a pebble Angelica and I think its held its shape pretty well, too [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mkpurselover said:


> I also have a pebble Angelica and I think its held its shape pretty well, too [emoji4]



That plum angelica of yours is never far from my thoughts.  So pretty.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I really had my heart set on a taupe and black color blocked Angelica with Venezia. I don't think pebble would give me the look I was going for unfortunately. I have lots of time to think about it though, maybe I'll change my mind.



I have a Venezia swatch sample and I think it will hold its shape even better than pebble. All my Venezia swatches don’t bend and they seem to be hardwearing. I think a Venezia Angelica will be a fierce bag no matter color combo it’ll be in. Good luck in putting them together. I don’t think you’ll disappoint. [emoji6]


----------



## mkpurselover

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That plum angelica of yours is never far from my thoughts.  So pretty.


Thanks , it's a favorite of mine  [emoji162]


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> That is the only issue with Napa, the color selection is not that great. Unlike the merinos.


I love nappa leather but as you mentioned there is definitely not the color selection available in comparison to merinos.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> I also have a pebble Angelica and I think its held its shape pretty well, too [emoji4]


I have a Navy pebbled Angelica and it has held its shape and is not too heavy at all.


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> They charged the 25 euros for an additional shorter strap so I could change the look of the bag by changing the strap.


Oh, wow. So both straps have hook-type things?


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> Oh, wow. So both straps have hook-type things?



Yes, both the long and short straps have dog clips so they can be easily interchanged.


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> Yes, both the long and short straps have dog clips so they can be easily interchanged.


If I get another Penny messenger I will definitely do this! Thanks.


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> If I get another Penny messenger I will definitely do this! Thanks.



I got a shorter strap for my Zhoes too!


----------



## TotinScience

I got my mom to join the ranks of MM fans! She got a flora in the new purple merinos and is SUPER pleased . She actually really liked the color of the swatch and it didn't disappoint in person. While it is a totally different color than the original deep violet, it's very lovely in it's own right. I will try to sneak a picture at some point .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love mod shots with these shorter straps worn on the shoulder or on the crook of elbow.  I do like the idea of penny messenger being a clutch or mini hobo shoulder bag or crossbody....but somehow cant imagine how it would be with a short strap.  Or the zhoes for that matter.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> You have validated a decision I made.  When I first discovered TPF I read all of the forums and was sorely tempted by one of the IT bags, Chanel, Balenciaga, LV, etc.  I spent many weeks reading all of the threads and came very close to purchase. Then I ran across Massaccesi and there was no turning back.  I am so grateful that I bought MM instead.  Maybe it is because I am half Italian, but I get a really warm feeling thinking about Marco and his workers in Italy using centuries old techniques and older equipment and putting much love into every bag.  I may be wrong but I truly do not see how the "big" designers could produce a product to outshine his.  And many of them are outsourcing their work and materials.



Update here.  Always thought I was half Italian, but I had my DNA done and learned I am 51% English and only 16% Italian.  Wow, that 16% must be dominant because I look Italian.  Fascinating!!!!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> Update here.  Always thought I was half Italian, but I had my DNA done and learned I am 51% English and only 16% Italian.  Wow, that 16% must be dominant because I look Italian.  Fascinating!!!!!!


OMG, me too!  My dad's folks were from Italy and we always thought we were 50% !  Turns out I'm only 25% Italian, and 40% U.K. and Irish (from my mom).  My dads bloodline included other unexpected countries.  But my brother doesn't believe it, as far as he's concerned, he's 1/2 Italian!


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> OMG, me too!  My dad's folks were from Italy and we always thought we were 50% !  Turns out I'm only 25% Italian, and 40% U.K. and Irish (from my mom).  My dads bloodline included other unexpected countries.  But my brother doesn't believe it, as far as he's concerned, he's 1/2 Italian!


LOL.  Likewise in my family.  Grandparents from Calabria, Italy.  Dad Italian.  Culturally I am Italian! Pasta, not scones!!!!!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.  My hubby has a very German last name, has done his genealogy back to the 1700's and it is German all the way.  His DNA revealed that he is Scottish, Irish and English.  Not one drop of German blood.


----------



## mleleigh

mkpurselover said:


> OMG, me too!  My dad's folks were from Italy and we always thought we were 50% !  Turns out I'm only 25% Italian, and 40% U.K. and Irish (from my mom).  My dads bloodline included other unexpected countries.  But my brother doesn't believe it, as far as he's concerned, he's 1/2 Italian!





southernbelle43 said:


> LOL.  Likewise in my family.  Grandparents from Calabria, Italy.  Dad Italian.  Culturally I am Italian! Pasta, not scones!!!!!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.  My hubby has a very German last name, has done his genealogy back to the 1700's and it is German all the way.  His DNA revealed that he is Scottish, Irish and English.  Not one drop of German blood.



This is totally normal. It’s common for people of European ancestry in particular to get these varied results. Think of how fluid migration and resettlement (especially during wartime) has been in Europe over the past 500 years... here’s an interesting article:

https://dna-explained.com/2016/02/10/ethnicity-testing-a-conundrum/


----------



## mkpurselover

mleleigh said:


> This is totally normal. It’s common for people of European ancestry in particular to get these varied results. Think of how fluid migration and resettlement (especially during wartime) has been in Europe over the past 500 years... here’s an interesting article:
> 
> https://dna-explained.com/2016/02/10/ethnicity-testing-a-conundrum/


Wow, great article and follow up questions, especially about not matching your parents.  Now I guess I just go with "mostly European"


----------



## anabg

I just bought a midi minerva in gray pebbled from someone in the FB group and I love it.  I will try to insert a picture from work this morning.


----------



## anabg

It’s such an easy bag that carry.


----------



## mleleigh

anabg said:


> View attachment 3845458
> 
> 
> It’s such an easy bag that carry.



Oooh nice!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Update here.  Always thought I was half Italian, but I had my DNA done and learned I am 51% English and only 16% Italian.  Wow, that 16% must be dominant because I look Italian.  Fascinating!!!!!!





mkpurselover said:


> OMG, me too!  My dad's folks were from Italy and we always thought we were 50% !  Turns out I'm only 25% Italian, and 40% U.K. and Irish (from my mom).  My dads bloodline included other unexpected countries.  But my brother doesn't believe it, as far as he's concerned, he's 1/2 Italian!





southernbelle43 said:


> LOL.  Likewise in my family.  Grandparents from Calabria, Italy.  Dad Italian.  Culturally I am Italian! Pasta, not scones!!!!!  That is my story and I am sticking to it.  My hubby has a very German last name, has done his genealogy back to the 1700's and it is German all the way.  His DNA revealed that he is Scottish, Irish and English.  Not one drop of German blood.





mleleigh said:


> This is totally normal. It’s common for people of European ancestry in particular to get these varied results. Think of how fluid migration and resettlement (especially during wartime) has been in Europe over the past 500 years... here’s an interesting article:
> 
> https://dna-explained.com/2016/02/10/ethnicity-testing-a-conundrum/





mkpurselover said:


> Wow, great article and follow up questions, especially about not matching your parents.  Now I guess I just go with "mostly European"



A bit OT, but I find all the posts about DNA and ancestors very interesting. You guys actually get your blood checked? Or just do the search through family tree or something? Maybe I’m living under a rock in this area coz I’ve never heard of them before. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> View attachment 3845458
> 
> 
> It’s such an easy bag that carry.



I second that!!!


----------



## momasaurus

Is anyone ordering a Venus? Does anyone have a clue what the interior looks like? I am confused!


----------



## LJS58

momasaurus said:


> Is anyone ordering a Venus? Does anyone have a clue what the interior looks like? I am confused!


I’m curious too. I’m wondering if the Venus would be heavy due to all the extra leather for the many pockets. I like the organization, but I’m not sure about the weight,


----------



## mleleigh

momasaurus said:


> Is anyone ordering a Venus? Does anyone have a clue what the interior looks like? I am confused!


They haven't shown any interior pics yet. I do know that Colette will be featuring it on the blog at some point and doing a full review. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> A bit OT, but I find all the posts about DNA and ancestors very interesting. You guys actually get your blood checked? Or just do the search through family tree or something? Maybe I’m living under a rock in this area coz I’ve never heard of them before. [emoji28]



There are several companies that do DNA testing from a cheek swab.  Ancestry DNA, 23 and Me, My heritage DNA, etc.  I paid $79 and they sent a swab kit. It took about 3 weeks to get the result.  They are “fairly”accurate and it is fun to see where your ancestors are from. My husband did his, then my siblings and my nieces.  And if other relatives have had theirs done and the data has been entered into the database you get messages about who matches.  I got one that said a certain person was either my first cousin or my brother!  He is my first cousin.  Unfortunately most of my parents relatives are all dead and the matches I receive are 3rd and 4th cousins that I do not know.  They are young people who are more likely to have done this testing.


----------



## tenKrat

I got tired of trying to remember what is in all the dust bags of Massaccesi SLGs that I’ve acquired. So, I took them out of the dust bags and put them in a small basket that now sits on top of my lingerie chest. 

Hopefully, I will use them more often now that I can see them all!

(There are a few Belen Echandia Angel Purses in the front, in case you’re wondering “what are those?”.)


----------



## tenKrat

Delete


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> They haven't shown any interior pics yet. I do know that Colette will be featuring it on the blog at some point and doing a full review. I'm looking forward to that!


The ONLY complaint I have about MM is the lack of pictures showing their products from all possible viewpoints, inside and outside.  Maddening!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I got tired of trying to remember what is in all the dust bags of Massaccesi SLGs that I’ve acquired. So, I took them out of the dust bags and put them in a small basket that now sits on top of my lingerie chest.
> 
> Hopefully, I will use them more often now that I can see them all!
> 
> (There are a few Belen Echandia Angel Purses in the front, in case you’re wondering “what are those?”.)
> View attachment 3845947



TenKrat, here’s another option: Leave the purses in their dustbags, but put labels on each dustbag indicating purse type, color, and leather.  I use larger post-its attached with clear mailing tape.


----------



## TotinScience

momasaurus said:


> Is anyone ordering a Venus? Does anyone have a clue what the interior looks like? I am confused!


I am sorely tempted to get one, but I just got another MM bag for a special occasion, so will wait till the next sale. I am with you on confusion re: interior. Would be cool if one can carry, say, folders in one of those compartments.


----------



## TotinScience

Update! From our collective confusion to Marco's ears!
Image courtesy the website, of course


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Update! From our collective confusion to Marco's ears!
> Image courtesy the website, of course


I think that is way to many compartments for me.  But I like the look of the bag.


----------



## momasaurus

southernbelle43 said:


> I think that is way to many compartments for me.  But I like the look of the bag.



Yes, for me even the Penny messenger is too compartmentalized, LOL. Also, won't this be heavy?


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I think that is way to many compartments for me.  But I like the look of the bag.


I'm the opposite. These compartments look heavenly . Must.. resist another bag.


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I'm the opposite. These compartments look heavenly . Must.. resist another bag.



Same!! I love compartments.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> There are several companies that do DNA testing from a cheek swab.  Ancestry DNA, 23 and Me, My heritage DNA, etc.  I paid $79 and they sent a swab kit. It took about 3 weeks to get the result.  They are “fairly”accurate and it is fun to see where your ancestors are from. My husband did his, then my siblings and my nieces.  And if other relatives have had theirs done and the data has been entered into the database you get messages about who matches.  I got one that said a certain person was either my first cousin or my brother!  He is my first cousin.  Unfortunately most of my parents relatives are all dead and the matches I receive are 3rd and 4th cousins that I do not know.  They are young people who are more likely to have done this testing.



Wow! That’s very interesting and sounds fun! I will check them out! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Update! From our collective confusion to Marco's ears!
> Image courtesy the website, of course



I like the compartments!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I'm the opposite. These compartments look heavenly . Must.. resist another bag.


If I were still working, carrying two phones and a pager plus  all the other necessities of being out of the house 9 hrs a day,  I would love it. But thankfully I carry a lot less now. I do wonder how heavy it would be.


----------



## TotinScience

@vink , I think your concern about it looking weird when overstuffed is warranted, however. Since the top is zipped, it will fan out like an accordeon on the bottom. Might be a little strange . 
I also agree about the weight. Soulmate midi is a fairly heavy bag, probably due to its pleats and buckled straps. Venus is even bigger and has even more pleats! Probably best in Merinos, then


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> @vink , I think your concern about it looking weird when overstuffed is warranted, however. Since the top is zipped, it will fan out like an accordeon on the bottom. Might be a little strange .
> I also agree about the weight. Soulmate midi is a fairly heavy bag, probably due to its pleats and buckled straps. Venus is even bigger and has even more pleats! Probably best in Merinos, then



Oh... you don’t know how I worry about the weight of the full-size Selene I just ordered. [emoji28] Marina isn’t really a chatty girl like Colette at all. I miss her. She definitely offer more info and helps a lot on my decision. Well.... [emoji17] 
But I can’t wait for it to arrive. So excited here. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Oh... you don’t know how I worry about the weight of the full-size Selene I just ordered. [emoji28] Marina isn’t really a chatty girl like Colette at all. I miss her. She definitely offer more info and helps a lot on my decision. Well.... [emoji17]
> But I can’t wait for it to arrive. So excited here. [emoji4]



What are the details on this selene?


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What are the details on this selene?



Nothing special. Only it’s made of pebble leather (their heaviest leather(?)) and custom lining. [emoji4] I hope they match well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> Nothing special. Only it’s made of pebble leather (their heaviest leather(?)) and custom lining. [emoji4] I hope they match well.



So mysterious!  What colors of leather/lining/hardware?


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
Colette reviewed Venus . Must...wait..for...sample....sale


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Nothing special. Only it’s made of pebble leather (their heaviest leather(?)) and custom lining. [emoji4] I hope they match well.


If it is any consolation, vachetta is heavier than pebbled according to the weight list Colette gave me.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> Colette reviewed Venus . Must...wait..for...sample....sale



That is a great looking handbag.  And Colette's modeling always manages to make each style look like the best one ever, which answers the age old question, "do clothes make the 'man' or does the 'man' make the clothes."


----------



## lenie

I hope Colette does a description of the Siena next. Would love to see comparison between Juliette and Siena as well as interior and mod shots.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a great looking handbag.  And Colette's modeling always manages to make each style look like the best one ever, which answers the age old question, "do clothes make the 'man' or does the 'man' make the clothes."





lenie said:


> I hope Colette does a description of the Siena next. Would love to see comparison between Juliette and Siena as well as interior and mod shots.



Colette's reviews are always helpful! I was super glad to see Venus show up on the blog.
I really appreciate the comparison shots, with other styles as well as the mod shots and detailed views. Am also interested in a look at Juliette and Siena next to each other, especially with Daphne - an all-around comparison of the handheld satchel types.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Nothing special. Only it’s made of pebble leather (their heaviest leather(?)) and custom lining. [emoji4] I hope they match well.


The pebbled really has a lovely texture - it softens very nicely with a little wear. Others here have called it "chewy" and that really is a great description. It's got body but also is very nice to hold next to you. I wouldn't think the weight in the Selene would be overwhelming, as it's otherwise such a simple style that you don't have a lot of extra leather.
Do share your color selections! We all love to live vicariously.


----------



## momasaurus

southernbelle43 said:


> If it is any consolation, vachetta is heavier than pebbled according to the weight list Colette gave me.



Weight list? This sounds amazing. Can you possibly share?


----------



## anitalilac

pdxhb said:


> Colette's reviews are always helpful! I was super glad to see Venus show up on the blog.
> I really appreciate the comparison shots, with other styles as well as the mod shots and detailed views. Am also interested in a look at Juliette and Siena next to each other, especially with Daphne - an all-around comparison of the handheld satchel types.


I agree. I hope she adds  more bags to her review.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So mysterious!  What colors of leather/lining/hardware?





southernbelle43 said:


> If it is any consolation, vachetta is heavier than pebbled according to the weight list Colette gave me.





pdxhb said:


> The pebbled really has a lovely texture - it softens very nicely with a little wear. Others here have called it "chewy" and that really is a great description. It's got body but also is very nice to hold next to you. I wouldn't think the weight in the Selene would be overwhelming, as it's otherwise such a simple style that you don't have a lot of extra leather.
> Do share your color selections! We all love to live vicariously.



I pick the new Cielo green with marine lining. [emoji4] Marine isn’t exactly my favorite color for lining, but I think it would go well and compliments Cielo nicely so I’m taking a shot there. This is where I’m not so sure if I made the right decision. Kind of giddy a bit here. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Colette's reviews are always helpful! I was super glad to see Venus show up on the blog.
> I really appreciate the comparison shots, with other styles as well as the mod shots and detailed views. Am also interested in a look at Juliette and Siena next to each other, especially with Daphne - an all-around comparison of the handheld satchel types.





anitalilac said:


> I agree. I hope she adds  more bags to her review.



I agree. I once asked her why she doesn’t do the review of every style available and she said that because she wants to support the company so she pays for every bag that she owns out of her pocket. So, it sounds to me like if she doesn’t like the bag enough to buy it for herself, it won’t be on her blog. 

I didn’t ask into details about why Marco just doesn’t send all his sample bags for her to do review. I mean it’s very strange. Bags have to get made anyway. If Colette doesn’t like it enough to buy it herself, at least, other people who interested in the bag will get the needed details. But maybe that’s logistic cost and issues. 

I wish Marina is as chatty. She’s simple, straightforward, and lovely to deal with, but isn’t much fun. Maybe it’ll take her some time. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> I agree. I hope she adds  more bags to her review.



Me, too.


----------



## momasaurus

vink said:


> I pick the new Cielo green with marine lining. [emoji4] Marine isn’t exactly my favorite color for lining, but I think it would go well and compliments Cielo nicely so I’m taking a shot there. This is where I’m not so sure if I made the right decision. Kind of giddy a bit here. [emoji28]


Thank you for going bold. I look forward to seeing this combination and may just have to copy your idea!


----------



## momasaurus

I really like Colette's comparison shots on her blog. That tells me more than anything else about the shapes and sizes and wearability. And a bit about the colors also. Also, yes, it's weird that they don't just send her one of everything so she can write about it.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> TenKrat, here’s another option: Leave the purses in their dustbags, but put labels on each dustbag indicating purse type, color, and leather.  I use larger post-its attached with clear mailing tape.


Thanks, @Tankgirl!  Normally, I like to keep my leather goods in their dustbags with labels on them. But, the smaller SLG dustbags don’t sit well on my closet shelf like the larger handbag dustbags. They slip and slide and look unorganized. 

Putting my SLGs in a basket works better for me. Plus, I do like to see them out because now I can appreciate them even when they’re not in use.


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for going bold. I look forward to seeing this combination and may just have to copy your idea!



I hope it turn out as good as you said. [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Venus has way too many compartments for me and I don't really like how it looks from the side.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

piosavsfan said:


> Venus has way too many compartments for me and I don't really like how it looks from the side.



The two pockets between the “3 bags sewn together” are overkill for me. I would prefer all 4 hidden full leather panels removed and just fabric lining separating 3 compartments, to cut the bag weight by half.


----------



## southernbelle43

momasaurus said:


> Weight list? This sounds amazing. Can you possibly share?


This is what Colette sent to me, leathers from the lightest to the heaviest

Merinos
Athene
Tuscania
Africa
Nappa
Nabuk
Verona
Pebbled
Vachetta

I am not sure where some of the specialty leathers would fit in this list.


----------



## Coastal jewel

momasaurus said:


> I really like Colette's comparison shots on her blog. That tells me more than anything else about the shapes and sizes and wearability. And a bit about the colors also. Also, yes, it's weird that they don't just send her one of everything so she can write about it.



Maybe they will now that she doesn't have to deal with all of us [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The two pockets between the “3 bags sewn together” are overkill for me. I would prefer all 4 hidden full leather panels removed and just fabric lining separating 3 compartments, to cut the bag weight by half.


I agree - i would feel bad putting things in the leather pockets, since leather is so lovely . With that being said, however, Venus and I will meet eventually, there is no way around that.


----------



## momasaurus

southernbelle43 said:


> This is what Colette sent to me, leathers from the lightest to the heaviest
> 
> Merinos
> Athene
> Tuscania
> Africa
> Nappa
> Nabuk
> Verona
> Pebbled
> Vachetta
> 
> I am not sure where some of the specialty leathers would fit in this list.



This is awesome, thanks!!!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I agree - i would feel bad putting things in the leather pockets, since leather is so lovely . With that being said, however, Venus and I will meet eventually, there is no way around that.



Please post your thought when you get it. I’m now dreaming of one. [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The website/blog/recent posts don't mention Venezia! Do you think it's being discontinued? Colette did tell me that she was out of Venezia samples.


----------



## GoodguySystyle

finzup said:


> sneak peaks at some of the bags can be seen on the facebook page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags


I just followed you on Facebook. Great bags!


----------



## mleleigh

Carrying my new black vacchetta Angelica today! I clipped a strap on from a random Etsy bag which is pebbled and much wider. It’s funny because the bag makes the strap look gray in comparison because it’s such a rich black. It is approximately 5x more comfy than the included narrow, vacchetta strap lol. As much as I love vacchetta, the long messenger strap just does not feel good on the shoulder! Not a big deal since I hand carry most of the time, but it’s nice to have a comfy, hands-free option. I’m currently shopping around for other fun strap options for this bag

p.s. How fun would it be if MM got in on the strap trend and started making fun straps?


----------



## VanBod1525

Dark Brown Tuscania Theia with dark gunmetal hardware arrived at my door today. The new styles and colours are not for me, but you could bury me in this luscious leather. Its super light and really versatile for shoulder or crossbody wear.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Carrying my new black vacchetta Angelica today! I clipped a strap on from a random Etsy bag which is pebbled and much wider. It’s funny because the bag makes the strap look gray in comparison because it’s such a rich black. It is approximately 5x more comfy than the included narrow, vacchetta strap lol. As much as I love vacchetta, the long messenger strap just does not feel good on the shoulder! Not a big deal since I hand carry most of the time, but it’s nice to have a comfy, hands-free option. I’m currently shopping around for other fun strap options for this bag
> 
> p.s. How fun would it be if MM got in on the strap trend and started making fun straps?
> 
> View attachment 3848306


I LOVE the width of this strap!!
I am also not a fan of the feel of the typical shoulder/crossbody straps, much preferring this width range. Am currently awaiting the arrival of a special ordered wide shoulder strap for my Juliet. Will share pics when I get that all together and take her out.


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> Carrying my new black vacchetta Angelica today! I clipped a strap on from a random Etsy bag which is pebbled and much wider. It’s funny because the bag makes the strap look gray in comparison because it’s such a rich black. It is approximately 5x more comfy than the included narrow, vacchetta strap lol. As much as I love vacchetta, the long messenger strap just does not feel good on the shoulder! Not a big deal since I hand carry most of the time, but it’s nice to have a comfy, hands-free option. I’m currently shopping around for other fun strap options for this bag
> 
> p.s. How fun would it be if MM got in on the strap trend and started making fun straps?
> 
> View attachment 3848306


That black is so wonderfully pitch black... so rich and shiny!


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Carrying my new black vacchetta Angelica today!
> View attachment 3848306


Angelica is so elegant in black vachetta. Beautiful.


----------



## mleleigh

pdxhb said:


> I LOVE the width of this strap!!
> I am also not a fan of the feel of the typical shoulder/crossbody straps, much preferring this width range. Am currently awaiting the arrival of a special ordered wide shoulder strap for my Juliet. Will share pics when I get that all together and take her out.



Oooh - that sounds lovely. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Angelica is so elegant in black vachetta. Beautiful.



Agree.  I hate that I already have a all-purpose bag I love in black vacchetta because I would totally get a black vachetta angelica. But since I have a beloved black vachetta purse that does it all, I am dreaming of a dark green vachetta angelica.  
The lovely owner of the dark green vachetta aphrodite, could you mod shot it or show photos of it in the daylight?   Or both?  Pretty please?


----------



## anabg

I am surprised pebbled is one of the heaviest. I have 3 midi bags and 2 of the smaller bags in pebbled and they don't feel heavy to me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anabg said:


> I am surprised pebbled is one of the heaviest. I have 3 midi bags and 2 of the smaller bags in pebbled and they don't feel heavy to me.


I'm not ; I've weighed the swatches on a kitchen scale and the pebbled was like triple the weight of merinos. Maybe 30% lighter than vachetta.
But that doesn't matter so much unless the bag is a large one or medium with a flap or lots of exterior cargo pockets (sewn onto the bag rather than into the bag). The flaps are double layers of leather so that adds up and the pockets as well, like on the divina...


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Dark Brown Tuscania Theia with dark gunmetal hardware arrived at my door today. The new styles and colours are not for me, but you could bury me in this luscious leather. Its super light and really versatile for shoulder or crossbody wear.



Photo time! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Agree.  I hate that I already have a all-purpose bag I love in black vacchetta because I would totally get a black vachetta angelica. But since I have a beloved black vachetta purse that does it all, I am dreaming of a dark green vachetta angelica.
> The lovely owner of the dark green vachetta aphrodite, could you mod shot it or show photos of it in the daylight?   Or both?  Pretty please?



What’s your all-purpose Black Vacchetta style?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I would love the new Venus in merinos or venezia. Colette's looks great in merinos, casual slouchy and soft, but the venezia with dark gunmetal would look so edgy and unique, all stiff and architectural.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would love the new Venus in merinos or venezia. Colette's looks great in merinos, casual slouchy and soft, but the venezia with dark gunmetal would look so edgy and unique, all stiff and architectural.



Yes. I think a forest green Merino will be perfect. But I have other bags coming and this one has to wait.


----------



## lenie

Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware[emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> What’s your all-purpose Black Vacchetta style?



Midi divina with messenger strap and blingy selene handles


----------



## mleleigh

lenie said:


> Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware[emoji4]



That is tempting! I just wish that I could see a Colette review first...

Can’t wait to see yours in dark green vacchetta! That would be my pick too


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware[emoji4]



Will we need any code? Or it’s automatically discounted at checkout?


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> Will we need any code? Or it’s automatically discounted at checkout?



No code needed! Sale price shows on the website:
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/100-siena.html


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware[emoji4]



This sounds lovely! I see they have Sauro Tan vacchetta listed as an option. If it's back, that is really tempting. I loved that leather.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> That is tempting! I just wish that I could see a Colette review first...
> 
> Can’t wait to see yours in dark green vacchetta! That would be my pick too



I agree, very tempting.  I may have to go home and consult my swatches.  I noticed that the blog no longer has pics of some of the new vachetta colors: red, dark green, and oxblood.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware


@lenie, I love your choices.  I thought of Siena in taupe pebbled, but a vachetta one sounds so lovely even though I made a rule not to get vachetta in any bag larger than a Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  Then @southernbelle43 just posted that vachetta is not much heavier than pebbled after all.  Hmmm.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I am surprised pebbled is one of the heaviest. I have 3 midi bags and 2 of the smaller bags in pebbled and they don't feel heavy to me.


I agree I was amazed to see that. I have a number of pebbled leather bags most recently an Angelica and do not find it heavy at all.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, I love your choices.  I thought of Siena in taupe pebbled, but a vachetta one sounds so lovely even though I made a rule not to get vachetta in any bag larger than a Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  Then @southernbelle43 just posted that vachetta is not much heavier than pebbled after all.  Hmmm.


OMG I am so jealous.  I am craving something in that dark green vachetta, but no spare cash right now.  .


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, I love your choices.  I thought of Siena in taupe pebbled, but a vachetta one sounds so lovely even though I made a rule not to get vachetta in any bag larger than a Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  Then @southernbelle43 just posted that vachetta is not much heavier than pebbled after all.  Hmmm.



I love the elegance of satchels! 
I was a bit surprised by the order of the leathers by weight. I thought the Africa leathers would be heavier than the pebbled. I have a Calista in Wine Africa and it seems heavier than my Calista in pebbled. The vachetta is the heaviest but I love the vachettas.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Siena is available to order on the website with free lining upgrade and 20% off! Just ordered a Siena in dark green vachetta, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware[emoji4]


This sounds so lovely! I can't wait to see photos! 
I keep pondering the dark green and oxblood vachettas. Saving pennies.


----------



## MissSeptember

Now I finally got my first three bags from Massaccesi and I'm very happy with them! The mini Zhoe is exactly what I wanted, perfect size for the essentials and the taupe is a really good neutral that fits with everything. The Phoebe in pebbled emerald is a great bag for summer, and I just love the crystal merinos leather in the other Phoebe. I thought the studs would be further down, along the edge of the flap (like on the example picture I sent to Marina of a Zhoe with studs I found in this thread). Now it's a bit like they are "hanging in the air", but the more I look at it I start to like it. The position of the studs makes it a bit more unique.


----------



## TotinScience

I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


----------



## djfmn

MissSeptember said:


> Now I finally got my first three bags from Massaccesi and I'm very happy with them! The mini Zhoe is exactly what I wanted, perfect size for the essentials and the taupe is a really good neutral that fits with everything. The Phoebe in pebbled emerald is a great bag for summer, and I just love the crystal merinos leather in the other Phoebe. I thought the studs would be further down, along the edge of the flap (like on the example picture I sent to Marina of a Zhoe with studs I found in this thread). Now it's a bit like they are "hanging in the air", but the more I look at it I start to like it. The position of the studs makes it a bit more unique.


I love your bags. The studs frame the bag perfectly I really like where they placed them.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


Congratulations on your marriage. Love your midi Soulmate. The midi Soulmate is one of my favorite MM styles - I have 5 of them!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


Congratulations on your marriage! Wishing you lots of happiness!! 
And your outfit is lovely!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


Congratulations!!!! Wishing you and your husband a happy life together.
That is a fantastic looking leather selection - goes great with your outfit.


----------



## pdxhb

MissSeptember said:


> Now I finally got my first three bags from Massaccesi and I'm very happy with them! The mini Zhoe is exactly what I wanted, perfect size for the essentials and the taupe is a really good neutral that fits with everything. The Phoebe in pebbled emerald is a great bag for summer, and I just love the crystal merinos leather in the other Phoebe. I thought the studs would be further down, along the edge of the flap (like on the example picture I sent to Marina of a Zhoe with studs I found in this thread). Now it's a bit like they are "hanging in the air", but the more I look at it I start to like it. The position of the studs makes it a bit more unique.


Really nice selections - I agree that the stud location is nice. These are all such a useful size for the essentials. Enjoy.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Congrats @TotinScience! Love the two toned Soulmate!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MissSeptember said:


> Now I finally got my first three bags from Massaccesi and I'm very happy with them! The mini Zhoe is exactly what I wanted, perfect size for the essentials and the taupe is a really good neutral that fits with everything. The Phoebe in pebbled emerald is a great bag for summer, and I just love the crystal merinos leather in the other Phoebe. I thought the studs would be further down, along the edge of the flap (like on the example picture I sent to Marina of a Zhoe with studs I found in this thread). Now it's a bit like they are "hanging in the air", but the more I look at it I start to like it. The position of the studs makes it a bit more unique.


@MissSeptember Your chain strap on the Phoebe looks different. Did you request a different chain size then the standard size for it? If so, what size is it?


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her



Congrats on your wedding. Wish you both the happily ever after. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

MissSeptember said:


> Now I finally got my first three bags from Massaccesi and I'm very happy with them! The mini Zhoe is exactly what I wanted, perfect size for the essentials and the taupe is a really good neutral that fits with everything. The Phoebe in pebbled emerald is a great bag for summer, and I just love the crystal merinos leather in the other Phoebe. I thought the studs would be further down, along the edge of the flap (like on the example picture I sent to Marina of a Zhoe with studs I found in this thread). Now it's a bit like they are "hanging in the air", but the more I look at it I start to like it. The position of the studs makes it a bit more unique.


Love the studs and their placement.  Marco has an eye for the unique.


----------



## MissSeptember

Devyn Danielle said:


> @MissSeptember Your chain strap on the Phoebe looks different. Did you request a different chain size then the standard size for it? If so, what size is it?


It's actually a chain that I got on eBay a year ago for my LV pochette, but I plan on using it with both of the Phoebes. I bought it from the seller k-craft together with a longer chain and they seem to be of really good quality and also match the gold tone of the Massaccesi hardware.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MissSeptember said:


> It's actually a chain that I got on eBay a year ago for my LV pochette, but I plan on using it with both of the Phoebes. I bought it from the seller k-craft together with a longer chain and they seem to be of really good quality and also match the gold tone of the Massaccesi hardware.


Oh, ok. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her



Congratulations to you!  And your Soulmate is gorgeous!  Colette would really enjoy seeing your photos.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her [emoji813]


Congratulations on your marriage! Wishing you both a lifetime of live and companionship.


----------



## bubbastatta

Congratulations!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New style! http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/101-modena.html


----------



## Coastal jewel

I think this could be perfect for me..!!!


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> New style! http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/101-modena.html
> 
> View attachment 3852188



Ohhh!!! Love that

They are really serving up some excellent styles this season! I’ll take one of each


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> New style! http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/101-modena.html
> 
> View attachment 3852188


What a gorgeous style!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my gosh.. I just saw a new pebbled color called turbulence.  Anyone ordered?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh.. I just saw a new pebbled color called turbulence.  Anyone ordered?


I like this better than the first two new styles, but am not ordering anything right now.  I am bag content which is, of course, a temporary state..


----------



## TotinScience

I don't think Modena is for me, but I can see her becoming very popular! It seems like a perfect work bag, and a bit more structural than Selene Midi


----------



## momasaurus

Turbulence? Intrigued


----------



## momasaurus

What are the most interesting/creative lining colors for Forest merinos, anyone? Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> What are the most interesting/creative lining colors for Forest merinos, anyone? Thanks!



Ooh I’ll play. Purple, yellow, or blue.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh.. I just saw a new pebbled color called turbulence.  Anyone ordered?



It just looks like medium grey in the swatch book.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Amethystgirl said:


> Oh, and my issue is being resolved, yay!  Marco will send out new nappa straps to put on the champagne bag with a complimentary Penelope of my choice. Not only the bags are second to none, the customer service is as well! Colette was as always an absolute sweetheart to deal with. I really cannot say enough positive things about Massaccesi!



Let’s see the champagne bag!


----------



## momasaurus

What I really want is a real navy blue (dark) merinos! 
And a real olive color. 
I guess the sample cards I have are old and outdated. Also my envelope of loose swatches. Can someone help: is the "stormy green sea merinos" on Collette's blog from July 7 the same as "green sea merinos"?
Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Siena review is now on the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com


----------



## lenie

I’m so glad I ordered the Siena after reading Colette’s review. I don’t plan on using it as a work bag. The organization sounds great and I like the credit card holders-great place to stash parking tickets/entry cards so I don’t lose them. I like front pockets for keys or cell phone. Looking forward to getting my dark green vachetta Siena.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I like this better than the first two new styles, but am not ordering anything right now.  I am bag content which is, of course, a temporary state..



Bag-content.  I will have to remember that phrase.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Bag-content.  I will have to remember that phrase.


Well it basically is a lie,  but it keeps me from ordering!!!


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> What are the most interesting/creative lining colors for Forest merinos, anyone? Thanks!



I’d like burgundy.


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


Congrats on your wedding!  Hope you had a great time. Your new bag is beautiful.


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her



Congratulations to you!! Lovely lovely bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can you believe no champagne pebbled photos anywhere on the internet?  Only a stock photo of a midi soulmate, but no actual snapshots of the bag in daylight or anything.  
Could be that a champagne Modena is on its way to someone who might be willing to post photos of it in the reference thread or on this one or both.  I mean, that leather has been around for years and it has been mentioned to be a lovely neutral, yet.... no pics!  Shocking.  Am I the only one who loves a good golden warm beige color?


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm not ; I've weighed the swatches on a kitchen scale and the pebbled was like triple the weight of merinos. Maybe 30% lighter than vachetta.
> But that doesn't matter so much unless the bag is a large one or medium with a flap or lots of exterior cargo pockets (sewn onto the bag rather than into the bag). The flaps are double layers of leather so that adds up and the pockets as well, like on the divina...


Yeah. I didn't own overly intricate bags in pebbled until I bought the midi Minerva. I have 2 midi Selenes in pebbled. Minerva has that flap and I still don't find it heavy.  I figured I would since I am used to carrying LV canvas..


----------



## anabg

Just wanted to let everyone know. This bag gave me a bit of a scare on Monday.  It's the Penelope messenger. The strap came off while we were having lunch at a bar. It turns out the rod with a threaded end that holds the hardware onto the loop attached to the bag fell off. It had slowly unscrewed itself. Thank goodness my fiance found it and I was easily able to put it back with a really small screwdriver.

Now that I took this pic, it looks like it's already not as tight as I made it on Monday. 

Just keep an eye out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That exact thing happened to my arianna strap yesterday, just pulling it off the shelf. I picked it up and screwed it back in, but I am a little scared now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anabg said:


> Yeah. I didn't own overly intricate bags in pebbled until I bought the midi Minerva. I have 2 midi Selenes in pebbled. Minerva has that flap and I still don't find it heavy.  I figured I would since I am used to carrying LV canvas..



One day I will try the midi Minerva!  I love that emerald pebbled one in the BST group (*hi, vink!*) but that color only coordinates with my clothes for like 9 weeks a year so I may just keep waiting for a second hand one in a neutral color to come my way....and good to hear the pebbled doesn’t feel heavy.....


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> One day I will try the midi Minerva!  I love that emerald pebbled one in the BST group (*hi, vink!*) but that color only coordinates with my clothes for like 9 weeks a year so I may just keep waiting for a second hand one in a neutral color to come my way....and good to hear the pebbled doesn’t feel heavy.....


That's what I did. I waited until a neutral color popped up in the fb group. I still want something in olive green pebbled one day.  I always thought it would be the Minerva.  Maybe a Divina. Minerva and Divina were 2 of the original styles I always knew I would buy at some point.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I’m so glad I ordered the Siena after reading Colette’s review. I don’t plan on using it as a work bag. The organization sounds great and I like the credit card holders-great place to stash parking tickets/entry cards so I don’t lose them. I like front pockets for keys or cell phone. Looking forward to getting my dark green vachetta Siena.


As I have mentioned before I crave something in that color and that leather.  I will be eager to see yours!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

For me it’s Aphrodite and midi minerva.  I will try those at some point!
As for leathers, I know I will get something in taupe (gorgeous neutral) and port merinos (so rich!) at some point, and Tangerine Nappa (the happiest color in the universe) .  Amaranto and plum pebbled are also delicious, my ideal red and deep purply pink, for a small bag.  Those I have known for a good long while that I want to try them but just haven’t yet.  Tangerine, bronze africa, Aegean blue also in my thoughts for a future penny messenger purchase. So many options!


----------



## anabg

Ah! I like the look of Aphrodite but it's a north south bag I am really short.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am not into n/s either but I need to try it to be sure it doesn’t work!


----------



## TotinScience

Thank you all for kind wishes! 
Soulmate midi is a very comfortable style! Now if only Marco didn't come up with new tempting styles on sale


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her



All the best for your marriage!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And you reminded me, its also a style I have wanted to try for all of 2016 and 2017–soulmate midi!  Soulmate midi, Aphrodite, and midi Minerva.  When the right one comes along second hand to try, I am all over those classics to try before getting one new. I love sampling a new style second hand wherever possible, because you learn so much more about a style when you’ve worn it a few times, then you know exactly what modifications and extras are needed for when you get it custom made.  I am not such a fan of ordering a custom bag online if i have never held it in my hands IRL before and tried it on my shoulder, but luckily we have a FB BST group for that.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Ah! I like the look of Aphrodite but it's a north south bag I am really short.


Don't let that stop you if you want one!  I have three and they are my favorites of all the MM styles.  I think one should buy and carry what they want;  tall girls carry mini bags, so why shouldn't a shorter person carry a long bag.  When you put it on your shoulder it makes no difference.  Just my humble opinion.  Besides  it might "lengthen you"


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Ah! I like the look of Aphrodite but it's a north south bag I am really short.



The Aphrodite is one of my favorites and I’m only 5’2”.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> The Aphrodite is one of my favorites and I’m only 5’2”.



Good for you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> The Aphrodite is one of my favorites and I’m only 5’2”.


No wait! Lenie you are entirely too short to carry that dark green Aphrodite.  You must give it up and I will take it off of your hands!  Just name your price!!!!


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> No wait! Lenie you are entirely too short to carry that dark green Aphrodite.  You must give it up and I will take it off of your hands!  Just name your price!!!!



Nice try! You definitely get an “A”  for effort.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> No wait! Lenie you are entirely too short to carry that dark green Aphrodite.  You must give it up and I will take it off of your hands!  Just name your price!!!!


LOL!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> I got married yesterday (small city hall ceremony) and my "catch all" bag matching the wedding dress perfectly was the new Soulmate Midi in iced taupe and iced africa. Today while husband is asleep, I get to walk around the city with her


Congratulations to the groom and best wishes to the bride!


----------



## tenKrat

Surprisingly, I like the Modena. It’s not a style I would normally go for, but it would be a prettier alternative to my nylon travel totes. (I love the Siena, but I should not buy another satchel.) 

The Modena, though... I don’t have a bag that looks like it. I will refrain from buying it for now because I must practice a little self-control until Christmas. [emoji849]


----------



## soramillay

Hi everyone, long time no see! I’ve been on a nice long no-bag ban since my move to Singapore, until I saw the Modena and that one sucked me in! However, actually getting to ordering one has been a bit frustrating. First, I saw they had a dark taupe Nappa listed so I emailed Marina and she sent me a photo of the regular taupe swatch, so I guess there actually isn’t a dark taupe and the shop is wrong. Never mind, so I decide on the hazel tan athene and made an e-shop account only to be stymied when Singapore was not on the drop-down list of shipping locations (they had Vanuatu, for goodness’ sake!) What’s a bag-lovin’ girl to do? I suppose time is nearly up on the sale so it’s a sign I should stay on my bag ban, yeah? I mean... I don’t need more bags...


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Nice try! You definitely get an “A”  for effort.


Nothng ventured,  nothing gained.


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see! I’ve been on a nice long no-bag ban since my move to Singapore, until I saw the Modena and that one sucked me in! However, actually getting to ordering one has been a bit frustrating. First, I saw they had a dark taupe Nappa listed so I emailed Marina and she sent me a photo of the regular taupe swatch, so I guess there actually isn’t a dark taupe and the shop is wrong. Never mind, so I decide on the hazel tan athene and made an e-shop account only to be stymied when Singapore was not on the drop-down list of shipping locations (they had Vanuatu, for goodness’ sake!) What’s a bag-lovin’ girl to do? I suppose time is nearly up on the sale so it’s a sign I should stay on my bag ban, yeah? I mean... I don’t need more bags...


Tell Marina, they do deliver to Singapore since Colette told me she has had a few Singaporean customers.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see! I’ve been on a nice long no-bag ban since my move to Singapore, until I saw the Modena and that one sucked me in! However, actually getting to ordering one has been a bit frustrating. First, I saw they had a dark taupe Nappa listed so I emailed Marina and she sent me a photo of the regular taupe swatch, so I guess there actually isn’t a dark taupe and the shop is wrong. Never mind, so I decide on the hazel tan athene and made an e-shop account only to be stymied when Singapore was not on the drop-down list of shipping locations (they had Vanuatu, for goodness’ sake!) What’s a bag-lovin’ girl to do? I suppose time is nearly up on the sale so it’s a sign I should stay on my bag ban, yeah? I mean... I don’t need more bags...



Yay! Welcome back! I hope you settle down nicely! 
Email Marina! She’s a bit short on chatting, but she does the job. [emoji4] They don’t have my country, too, but they can definitely ship to Singapore. Oh! Come on! You have a better postal service than mine. [emoji38]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

There is a dark taupe nappa! I see it in the swatch folder! It's so much like second batch dark taupe vachetta, indistinguishable. Search for lenies dark taupe aphrodite or vinks aura and you'll see it in various lighting.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There is a dark taupe nappa! I see it in the swatch folder! It's so much like second batch dark taupe vachetta, indistinguishable. Search for lenies dark taupe aphrodite or vinks aura and you'll see it in various lighting.



Vink’s aura is dark taupe vachetta, if i’m not wrong. But I asked Marina specifically for a picture of dark taupe nappa, can’t imagine she would miss that out?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes, they are dark taupe vachetta, but like I said, my swatches of the dark taupe nappa and dark taupe vachetta look indistinguishable.  So if you want to know what it looks like, just check out the second batch dark taupe vachetta bags in various lights.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, long time no see! I’ve been on a nice long no-bag ban since my move to Singapore, until I saw the Modena and that one sucked me in! However, actually getting to ordering one has been a bit frustrating. First, I saw they had a dark taupe Nappa listed so I emailed Marina and she sent me a photo of the regular taupe swatch, so I guess there actually isn’t a dark taupe and the shop is wrong. Never mind, so I decide on the hazel tan athene and made an e-shop account only to be stymied when Singapore was not on the drop-down list of shipping locations (they had Vanuatu, for goodness’ sake!) What’s a bag-lovin’ girl to do? I suppose time is nearly up on the sale so it’s a sign I should stay on my bag ban, yeah? I mean... I don’t need more bags...


Hi, @soramillay!  Nice to see you again. Hope you had a smooth move.  Were you able to place an order?


----------



## tenKrat

@soramillay, there isn’t a dark taupe nappa swatch in my swatch folder. However, I can show you the dark taupe pebbled swatch to give you some idea.  It is probably close to the actual dark taupe nappa.

Here it is, next to the taupe pebbled. I laid both swatches on top of my dark grey merinos Penelope Midi. I would say the dark taupe pebbled has some grey in it. (Pic taken in natural light, cloudy)


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, they are dark taupe vachetta, but like I said, my swatches of the dark taupe nappa and dark taupe vachetta look indistinguishable.  So if you want to know what it looks like, just check out the second batch dark taupe vachetta bags in various lights.


I am also getting confused with these "second batch" colors. People have swatches they are using seriously! So if a color is completely different, it should have a new name. I had a fruitless exchange with Marina about this, because English is not her first language. Maybe swatches in these out-of-production colors should self-destruct, LOL. That would help my crowded swatch drawer.


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There is a dark taupe nappa! I see it in the swatch folder! It's so much like second batch dark taupe vachetta, indistinguishable. Search for lenies dark taupe aphrodite or vinks aura and you'll see it in various lighting.



I have bags in Dark Taupe vachetta and dark taupe pebbled.


----------



## Barefootgirl

I love my new Amethyst Selene (pics to come soon). I had the handles lengthened but I still don't think they'll be long enough for my thick winter coats when I wear the bag over shoulder...
I do notice there is room to make another hole to add more length....would you take it to a shoe repair person? have any of you added holes to MM bags for additional length? thanks


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies who own anything in Octane Merinos! Is it a green leather with blue undertones, or blue one with green undertones (ie which one is "dominant")? I am deeply in love with the Venus in promo shots in this leather, and on her the color looks exactly like I would want it, but my swatch and the website color look a bit more blue than I would like. I yearn for a green bag, but not an absolute green like deep forest and want to stick with Merinos for weight considerations. 
@HopelessBagGirl , tangerine nappa is amazing! It practically glows, how rich and saturated the color is, but it is still elegant!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Nice try! You definitely get an “A”  for effort.


That’s what TotinScience keeps telling me.  I am trying to talk her out of one as well.  You are both being difficult!


----------



## soramillay

Thanks, MM friends, for the advice to keep persisting. Marina told me to order through her and finally, after I asked her to check again, she produced this photo of the dark taupe nappa:




Anyway, I really couldn’t tell how flat the color would be, so I decided on the hazel tan Athene in the end. It has a easy feel to it, and will probably be less structured and match this perennially crumpled SAHM.



vink said:


> Yay! Welcome back! I hope you settle down nicely!
> Email Marina! She’s a bit short on chatting, but she does the job. [emoji4] They don’t have my country, too, but they can definitely ship to Singapore. Oh! Come on! You have a better postal service than mine. [emoji38]



Vink does it cost 40 euros to ship to you too? Just checking cos it used to be 30 to Canada.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, they are dark taupe vachetta, but like I said, my swatches of the dark taupe nappa and dark taupe vachetta look indistinguishable.  So if you want to know what it looks like, just check out the second batch dark taupe vachetta bags in various lights.



Thanks HBG, you now know MM’s leathers better than their own staff! I’m asking for a swatch to see it with my own eye. Aside:I love your luxe bag from Laurel Dasso! That glossy thick black cherry leather! It’s giving me serious FOMO.



tenKrat said:


> Hi, @soramillay!  Nice to see you again. Hope you had a smooth move.  Were you able to place an order?



Thanks tenKrat and for the swatch photo too! I had a good move, everything came intact but I have less floor space now so all my bags are stowed high up in overhead cabinets. A bit hard to navigate but I still try to keep a rotation going. One thing I do notice about the tropical climate is I have going back to carrying totes most of the time, as compared to Canada where I wore crossbody all the time. Has moving to Florida (I can’t remember if you have moved yet) changed any aspects of your bag habits?


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Thanks, MM friends, for the advice to keep persisting. Marina told me to order through her and finally, after I asked her to check again, she produced this photo of the dark taupe nappa:
> 
> View attachment 3854295
> 
> 
> Anyway, I really couldn’t tell how flat the color would be, so I decided on the hazel tan Athene in the end. It has a easy feel to it, and will probably be less structured and match this perennially crumpled SAHM.
> 
> 
> 
> Vink does it cost 40 euros to ship to you too? Just checking cos it used to be 30 to Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks HBG, you now know MM’s leathers better than their own staff! I’m asking for a swatch to see it with my own eye. Aside:I love your luxe bag from Laurel Dasso! That glossy thick black cherry leather! It’s giving me serious FOMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks tenKrat and for the swatch photo too! I had a good move, everything came intact but I have less floor space now so all my bags are stowed high up in overhead cabinets. A bit hard to navigate but I still try to keep a rotation going. One thing I do notice about the tropical climate is I have going back to carrying totes most of the time, as compared to Canada where I wore crossbody all the time. Has moving to Florida (I can’t remember if you have moved yet) changed any aspects of your bag habits?



Nice to see you again Sora!!! I haven't ordered since Marina took over. Hope all will be well when I do. Likely something in Port Merinos. The last order I had delivered to Manila was €25 euros.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a bag in the latest batch of octane and it’s a deep teal. Like if you mixed forest with navy. Squarely between green and blue. Too hard to choose which it leans more to.


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> Ladies who own anything in Octane Merinos! Is it a green leather with blue undertones, or blue one with green undertones (ie which one is "dominant")? I am deeply in love with the Venus in promo shots in this leather, and on her the color looks exactly like I would want it, but my swatch and the website color look a bit more blue than I would like. I yearn for a green bag, but not an absolute green like deep forest and want to stick with Merinos for weight considerations.
> @HopelessBagGirl , tangerine nappa is amazing! It practically glows, how rich and saturated the color is, but it is still elegant!


I have a mini zhoe in the new octane and it is something of a chameleon colour.  I think it may depend on where you live.  Here in the UK and at this time of year it tends to look more blue in natural light but more green in artificial light.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> Thanks tenKrat and for the swatch photo too! I had a good move, everything came intact but I have less floor space now so all my bags are stowed high up in overhead cabinets. A bit hard to navigate but I still try to keep a rotation going. One thing I do notice about the tropical climate is I have going back to carrying totes most of the time, as compared to Canada where I wore crossbody all the time. Has moving to Florida (I can’t remember if you have moved yet) changed any aspects of your bag habits?


I moved to Florida in July. My bag habits have remained the same. But I can see why you don’t wear bags crossbody so much anymore. The stifling humidity (we have it, too, especially during summer) can make wearing a crossbody bag a bit uncomfortable and sticky. 

How are you liking living in Singapore?  I enjoyed visiting there. The shopping is just amazing.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Nice to see you again Sora!!! I haven't ordered since Marina took over. Hope all will be well when I do. Likely something in Port Merinos. The last order I had delivered to Manila was €25 euros.



Hey msd, nice to see you again! Port Merinos will be wonderful! 

Marina emailed me to apologize about the poor photo, yikes, I should have been more patient. It can't be easy to take over all these complicated custom orders with so many leathers to keep track of. I appreciate it was Sunday for her when I was asking her for pictures...

She also confirmed that the shipping to US/Canada is €25 and to Asia/Oceania is now €40. I think this is the rate now since they changed to DHL/UPS. On the upside, we don't have to worry about the bags getting lost, right?



tenKrat said:


> I moved to Florida in July. My bag habits have remained the same. But I can see why you don’t wear bags crossbody so much anymore. The stifling humidity (we have it, too, especially during summer) can make wearing a crossbody bag a bit uncomfortable and sticky.
> 
> How are you liking living in Singapore?  I enjoyed visiting there. The shopping is just amazing.



It's hot! The shopping is great but sadly I haven't been going out much. Ahhh, I hope to one day soon!


----------



## soramillay

TotinScience said:


> Ladies who own anything in Octane Merinos! Is it a green leather with blue undertones, or blue one with green undertones (ie which one is "dominant")? I am deeply in love with the Venus in promo shots in this leather, and on her the color looks exactly like I would want it, but my swatch and the website color look a bit more blue than I would like. I yearn for a green bag, but not an absolute green like deep forest and want to stick with Merinos for weight considerations.
> @HopelessBagGirl , tangerine nappa is amazing! It practically glows, how rich and saturated the color is, but it is still elegant!



What do you think of pebbled? My dark teal pebbled looks like that. Here is a photo that looks pretty close to its real color.



The whole bag in daylight (looks more blue).


----------



## Barefootgirl

I could really use some help - the MM site does not list (that I can find) the number of inches of the messenger strap....does anyone know how many inches they are? (for Selene Midi) thanks


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> What do you think of pebbled? My dark teal pebbled looks like that. Here is a photo that looks pretty close to its real color.
> View attachment 3854543
> 
> 
> The whole bag in daylight (looks more blue).
> View attachment 3854545



I love that color!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So I've been carrying my chocolate Verona Calista the last few days. I absolutely love this leather, and the color is gorgeous  but, surprisingly, I'm finding this bag hard to use when I run a lot of errands. I don't think I like the magnet, maybe if it was hidden it would be easier for me to use, but getting into and out of this bag is annoying me to bits. Everything falls to the bottom and hides under other things. Now, I'm a north-south bag lover, so I'm used to things falling to the bottom, but something is just different with this one. This bag is about to be relegated to use when I'm with DH, because he'll be the one pulling out the wallet. I don't like the way the outside pocket looks on this model or that would at least be an option to try again. Any ideas for an organizer that might work with this bag or should I just use pouches?


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> So I've been carrying my chocolate Verona Calista the last few days. I absolutely love this leather, and the color is gorgeous  but, surprisingly, I'm finding this bag hard to use when I run a lot of errands. I don't think I like the magnet, maybe if it was hidden it would be easier for me to use, but getting into and out of this bag is annoying me to bits. Everything falls to the bottom and hides under other things. Now, I'm a north-south bag lover, so I'm used to things falling to the bottom, but something is just different with this one. This bag is about to be relegated to use when I'm with DH, because he'll be the one pulling out the wallet. I don't like the way the outside pocket looks on this model or that would at least be an option to try again. Any ideas for an organizer that might work with this bag or should I just use pouches?



I am sorry that you are not enjoying the bag.  It is so frustrating to get one and then discover that it does not work for you. Would a small purse organizer work for you? It might be worth a try.   

I had that happen with one that I bought... I loved the style, the leather and the color,  but upon arrival it was way too big for me.  And I carry BIG bags. This one is huge.  Fortunately my daughter is almost 6 ft tall and she loves it!!!


----------



## TotinScience

soramillay said:


> What do you think of pebbled? My dark teal pebbled looks like that. Here is a photo that looks pretty close to its real color.
> View attachment 3854543
> 
> 
> The whole bag in daylight (looks more blue).
> View attachment 3854545


This color is super pretty! 
If octane is similar to that, that will be my color for Venus for sure .  I looked through Colette's blog and I guess a previous generation octane was almost light blue, not at all like the Venus in photos. Pebbled is lovely, but I worry it will weigh a ton in Venus style.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Argh....Been trying to be good and stay away but the thought of a color blocked Siena is driving me nuts.  I can't decide on a color combo, either the base or the accent and the swatches aren't helping since I don't have the latest colors.  What to do?????


----------



## lenie

I’m sorry the Calista isn’t working for you. It is one of my favorite styles. It can hold a lot without being bulky and it slouches so well.  Because of the slouchiness of the style, I think you would be better off using a few small pouches rather than an organizer. The purse organizers that I have seen tend to be more structured and that might ruin the lines of this bag. I use a small cosmetic bag for powder, lipstick, etc. and another small pouch for miscellaneous items like eye drops, gum, and Tylenol.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> So I've been carrying my chocolate Verona Calista the last few days. I absolutely love this leather, and the color is gorgeous  but, surprisingly, I'm finding this bag hard to use when I run a lot of errands. I don't think I like the magnet, maybe if it was hidden it would be easier for me to use, but getting into and out of this bag is annoying me to bits. Everything falls to the bottom and hides under other things. Now, I'm a north-south bag lover, so I'm used to things falling to the bottom, but something is just different with this one. This bag is about to be relegated to use when I'm with DH, because he'll be the one pulling out the wallet. I don't like the way the outside pocket looks on this model or that would at least be an option to try again. Any ideas for an organizer that might work with this bag or should I just use pouches?



Hmmmm, I've been in a very similar situation with a bag that I recently added to my collection (not a MM one) - my jury's still out on it, but oh! the infernal fiddling! Drives me bonkers. Overall, pouches have helped, but it's no fun to deal with something that requires fiddling, or that seems to defeat reasonable access just in the standard routine of my day.

I do use pouches in my Calista - and also make generous use of the interior slip and zip pockets to keep things within decent reach. My organizational approach *is* different with Calista than with other styles. In particular, I store my wallet in the zip pocket to streamline the experience. Hope you can make peace with the style! I love the Verona leathers so much.


----------



## pdxhb

In spite of having just received an order, the Modena really spoke to me. It helped that, along with the discount and lining promotion, I had a successful couple of sales in my decluttering effort, so I used the funds to place an order for one in plum pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining - cannot wait for this one! 

The website has been updated to include some more color images with the bags, and I noticed that the blog is getting hosted there now, too. When I placed my order and paypal redirected me to the site, I did receive an error. To confirm all was well, I emailed Marina and got a response very quickly with a PDF of the order confirmation. She also responded to a separate email I had sent with a swatch request and some general leather questions, so all in all nice customer service, and I think she's getting used to us.


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> This color is super pretty!
> If octane is similar to that, that will be my color for Venus for sure .  I looked through Colette's blog and I guess a previous generation octane was almost light blue, not at all like the Venus in photos. Pebbled is lovely, but I worry it will weigh a ton in Venus style.


I compared my teal phoebe to the octane yesterday evening and teal is more green.  Octane is such a difficult colour to take a photo of, even in the pictures of Venus on Facebook, the close up looks a different colour to the larger view on my phone.


----------



## vink

@sora - I got a quoted 40 euro for shipping, too. 

Your teal Minerva is seriously super beautiful! I have a midi Penelope in octane. I think my color is about the same range of color, but lighter. I don’t have it with me now since I’m on a trip and won’t be back until next month. 

Or it maybe a bit blue than the first photo.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Calista in chocolate Verona


----------



## lenie

Barefootgirl said:


> I could really use some help - the MM site does not list (that I can find) the number of inches of the messenger strap....does anyone know how many inches they are? (for Selene Midi) thanks



The Midi Selene does not usually come with a messenger strap. You can purchase a messenger strap separately.  It might be best to email Marina about the actual length of the strap.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I’m sorry the Calista isn’t working for you. It is one of my favorite styles. It can hold a lot without being bulky and it slouches so well.  Because of the slouchiness of the style, I think you would be better off using a few small pouches rather than an organizer. The purse organizers that I have seen tend to be more structured and that might ruin the lines of this bag. I use a small cosmetic bag for powder, lipstick, etc. and another small pouch for miscellaneous items like eye drops, gum, and Tylenol.


@Devyn Danielle, I second what Lenie says. I also use small pouches rather than an organizer, which would ruin the ideal shape of the bag.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> It helped that, along with the discount and lining promotion, I had a successful couple of sales in my decluttering effort, so I used the funds to place an order for one in *plum pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining *- cannot wait for this one!


I cannot wait to see this combination, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am not a complainer or a whiner, USUALLY.  Is it just me or is that Gucci ad at the top driving anyone else crazy.?  Every time I roll over it, not pause on it, it opens up and I have to close it. I know you have to have ads, but this one is truly aggravating!  I tend to fly around through sites and pages so I am having to close it 5-6 times every time I open up TPF.  OK, I have vented.  Back to work.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not a complainer or a whiner, USUALLY.  Is it just me or is that Gucci ad at the top driving anyone else crazy.?  Every time I roll over it, not pause on it, it opens up and I have to close it. I know you have to have ads, but this one is truly aggravating!  I tend to fly around through sites and pages so I am having to close it 5-6 times every time I open up TPF.  OK, I have vented.  Back to work.


Go to the Feedback forum , there's a thread talking about annoying ads popping.


----------



## soramillay

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3855536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calista in chocolate Verona



It might be hard to organize in it, but wow, is your Calista beautiful! I don’t think i’ll ever order a Calista because I need my top zipper so I’ll just admire the lovely shots posted here...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

soramillay said:


> It might be hard to organize in it, but wow, is your Calista beautiful! I don’t think i’ll ever order a Calista because I need my top zipper so I’ll just admire the lovely shots posted here...


Thank you! I'd been wanting a Calista in tan Aquila for a while then decided to try Verona instead. I'm so glad I did. Verona is such a nice alternative to pebbled leather. Based on the Massacesci Facebook page , it looks like more Verona colors are coming soon!


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
Verona promo!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> Verona promo!


oh wow! I was just thinking of a black Verona bag, but buying another bag right now, not good at all as I have one coming I the mail next week!


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> oh wow! I was just thinking of a black Verona bag, but buying another bag right now, not good at all as I have one coming I the mail next week!


I apologize if you've been asked this already, but how do you find Verona weight-wise?


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I apologize if you've been asked this already, but how do you find Verona weight-wise?


It's fairly light - less weight than pebbled and has a nice soft hand to it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> I apologize if you've been asked this already, but how do you find Verona weight-wise?



Im probably not the best person to ask because, in general I haven't found any of my Massaccesi bags to be heavy. I did find my merinos Soulmate midi(my first massaccesi) heavy initially, but quickly grew comfortable with it. That being said, my Verona Calista certainly feels slightly lighter than my Soulmate midi, but of course the Calista has no hardware, so that make a difference.

I may have to return the bag that should be delivered on Wednesday, and order somthing in Verona if this is the last chance to purchase!


----------



## lenie

I just ordered a Calista in dark green Verona with light pink lining. My two loves together- dark green and Calista!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I just ordered a Calista in dark green Verona with light pink lining. My two loves together- dark green and Calista!


So lovely! That will be a stunning bag. 
I am torn between a few colors: dark green, the dark blue, and mud or possibly the dk taupe. The blue has been on my wishlist for quite some time, but I was unaware of the green until today. *thinking*


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Im probably not the best person to ask because, in general I haven't found any of my Massaccesi bags to be heavy. I did find my merinos Soulmate midi(my first massaccesi) heavy initially, but quickly grew comfortable with it. That being said, my Verona Calista certainly feels slightly lighter than my Soulmate midi, but of course the Calista has no hardware, so that make a difference.
> 
> I may have to return the bag that should be delivered on Wednesday, and order somthing in Verona if this is the last chance to purchase!


I agree - compared to, say, Coach or Bendel or Kors, Marco's bags are very light! Although I was spoiled by my Sabrinas that have no almost no hardware and find my midi soulmate in Africas quite hefty when handheld/crook arm. The weight magically disappears when she is worn as a shoulder bag, however .


----------



## LuvAllBags

Here is Forest Merinos Siena. Great leather and color. The size is good for me but would be considered big if you prefer small bags. I will report back with more info after I pack her up. For now, here are a few starter pics. 

Indoor with flash:




Outdoor/natural light:




Initial reaction is positive. I like the separate compartments, weight is light, and front pocket holds my phone. Might be better for front pocket to have a magnet popper, as it seems to gap open a bit. Shape is very square/boxy. I like this but it won't be everyone's cup of tea. I happen to like square satchels.


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> I just ordered a Calista in dark green Verona with light pink lining. My two loves together- dark green and Calista!


Oooh, I can't wait to see this color combination!


----------



## lenie

LuvAllBags said:


> Here is Forest Merinos Siena. Great leather and color. The size is good for me but would be considered big if you prefer small bags. I will report back with more info after I pack her up. For now, here are a few starter pics.
> 
> Indoor with flash:
> 
> View attachment 3858569
> 
> 
> Outdoor/natural light:
> 
> View attachment 3858570
> 
> 
> Initial reaction is positive. I like the separate compartments, weight is light, and front pocket holds my phone. Might be better for front pocket to have a magnet popper, as it seems to gap open a bit. Shape is very square/boxy. I like this but it won't be everyone's cup of tea. I happen to like square satchels.



It’s beautiful! Congratulations on your beautiful bag.


----------



## Odebdo

pdxhb said:


> So lovely! That will be a stunning bag.
> I am torn between a few colors: dark green, the dark blue, and mud or possibly the dk taupe. The blue has been on my wishlist for quite some time, but I was unaware of the green until today. *thinking*



Mud Verona is gorgeous as I have a calista in it...

Putting this here if anyone needs it for reference...

Mud Verona calista


----------



## Odebdo

Hey guys...I have been staying away to try to stay “good”...but I love the Verona leathers so this special has me plotting!!


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> Mud Verona is gorgeous as I have a calista in it...
> 
> Putting this here if anyone needs it for reference...
> 
> Mud Verona calista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858613


The mud is really a special color. Love the warmth and soft variation to it


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm travelling in Australia for business so it is Sunday here already. I have been wanting a grey bag so I just ordered a Medium Grey Verona Theia with silver hardware and purple lining. This will replace my Covet Me in Anthracite which after being used to death is starting to get a little battered (although I will cling to it until battered just looks tatty). I love the versatility of the Theia. Looks great over the shoulder and so easy to switch to crossbody. I was on the fence about getting another Cassandra, but stuck with the Theia for that added versatility. And now that really is it for bag buying for now. I need to de-stash at least 5 - 10 bags for space reasons.


----------



## Odebdo

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm travelling in Australia for business so it is Sunday here already. I have been wanting a grey bag so I just ordered a Medium Grey Verona Theia with silver hardware and purple lining. This will replace my Covet Me in Anthracite which after being used to death is starting to get a little battered (although I will cling to it until battered just looks tatty). I love the versatility of the Theia. Looks great over the shoulder and so easy to switch to crossbody. I was on the fence about getting another Cassandra, but stuck with the Theia for that added versatility. And now that really is it for bag buying for now. I need to de-stash at least 5 - 10 bags for space reasons.



That will be gorgeous Vannie!

I am in the big debate of what to get and in what colors. Theia is a great choice!


----------



## southernbelle43

Need an opinion.  I really want to order something in mud verona but simply cannot decide on a lining color! ! What would be a stand out color!!


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Need an opinion.  I really want to order something in mud verona but simply cannot decide on a lining color! ! What would be a stand out color!!



The mud Verona looks like a beautiful neutral that is in between taupe and nude. A bright color like marine, fuschia, or red would be pretty.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> The mud Verona looks like a beautiful neutral that is in between taupe and nude. A bright color like marine, fuschia, or red would be pretty.


Thanks Lenie.  That is what I was thinking but for some reason I could not picture it .  Sometimes you just need another head.


----------



## anitalilac

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm travelling in Australia for business so it is Sunday here already. I have been wanting a grey bag so I just ordered a Medium Grey Verona Theia with silver hardware and purple lining. This will replace my Covet Me in Anthracite which after being used to death is starting to get a little battered (although I will cling to it until battered just looks tatty). I love the versatility of the Theia. Looks great over the shoulder and so easy to switch to crossbody. I was on the fence about getting another Cassandra, but stuck with the Theia for that added versatility. And now that really is it for bag buying for now. I need to de-stash at least 5 - 10 bags for space reasons.


I think Theia is a perfect travel bag too. My wish list is a Theia in Crystal Pink Merinos! I wish they can make Theia in Vachetta though.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think a mud angelica would be really pretty!


----------



## Tankgirl

Odebdo said:


> Mud Verona is gorgeous as I have a calista in it...
> 
> Putting this here if anyone needs it for reference...
> 
> Mud Verona calista
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858613



This photo is one of my favorites.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Or a mud aphrodite with gold!


----------



## southernbelle43

You two are not helping me. I want a mud Verona bag but am trying so hard to resist!  I have way too many MM bags now. 


HopelessBagGirl said:


> Or a mud aphrodite with gold!


Be still my heart.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I know, we discussed this in FB when we were toying with a trade.


----------



## TotinScience

Im sorely tempted to get a Medium Grey Aphrodite with deep ocher sides, sage lining, and gold hardware, but I really ought to not get any new bags except Venus .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Grey Verona is so stunning with its variegation!


----------



## Odebdo

Here is my chocolate Verona Penny Messenger. I had them make a detachable strap, and added a short strap in addition to the longer one. Will do this modification on all future Penny messengers as it is perfect.

Sharing in case folks need incentive for chocolate Verona


----------



## carterazo

Anybody have a bag in plum verona? I requested a pic comparing it with plum pebbled which I have, and the color is so off, I have no idea what to think.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Anybody have a bag in plum verona? I requested a pic comparing it with plum pebbled which I have, and the color is so off, I have no idea what to think.


I don't have plum, but would you mind sharing the comparison pic?


----------



## Odebdo

carterazo said:


> Anybody have a bag in plum verona? I requested a pic comparing it with plum pebbled which I have, and the color is so off, I have no idea what to think.



Plum Verona is a new leather only just shown on the blog. Nobody will have anything in it sadly. I think I may just do a Penelope accessory since I have several bags in plum pebbled.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really  am not a fan of the new batch of leathers being introduced and then knowing the leather will be gone forever in a couple of days.  I mean, why does it have to be unavailable before it actually sells out?


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> Plum Verona is a new leather only just shown on the blog. Nobody will have anything in it sadly. I think I may just do a Penelope accessory since I have several bags in plum pebbled.


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don't have plum, but would you mind sharing the comparison pic?


Here you go. Plum verona is in the bottom. On top are plum pebbled  (left) and deep fuchsia merinos on the right. I have both plum pebbled and deep fuchsia and neither are that light/bright, which leads me to believe plum verona is very dark. Yet it looks quite bright on the blog. Sigh. The dark yellow or ochre around the verona doesn't help either.


----------



## vink

Arg! I shouldn’t be here. I Love Verona and this promo is killing me.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Here you go. Plum verona is in the bottom. On top are plum pebbled  (left) and deep fuchsia merinos on the right. I have both plum pebbled and deep fuchsia and neither are that light/bright, which leads me to believe plum verona is very dark. Yet it looks quite bright on the blog. Sigh. The dark yellow or ochre around the verona doesn't help either.
> View attachment 3860107



I agree with your assessment. I have a deep fuchsia Calista and it’s a definitely a shade darker than in this photo. I guess it’s the lighting from a desk lamp? Coz mine can look like this under a daylight bulb.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I agree with your assessment. I have a deep fuchsia Calista and it’s a definitely a shade darker than in this photo. I guess it’s the lighting from a desk lamp? Coz mine can look like this under a daylight bulb.


I'm very frustrated because I have asked more than once for pics outside in natural light and I keep getting indoor pics. Anyway, the verona in this picture looks very much like my actual plum pebbled. Which makes me wonder if plum verona is more like a wine hue? Who knows. At least my wallet is happy.  When I don't have a good idea what color I'm getting, I rather not buy an expensive mistake.


----------



## bblonde

Angel or Angel midi, thinking mud Verona, but: tassels or not?

What is so great about Verona, vs any other leather, by the way? Because I feel a rush to get some, but if it's special why discontinue it??


----------



## bblonde

carterazo said:


> I'm very frustrated because I have asked more than once for pics outside in natural light and I keep getting indoor pics. Anyway, the verona in this picture looks very much like my actual plum pebbled. Which makes me wonder if plum verona is more like a wine hue? Who knows. At least my wallet is happy.  When I don't have a good idea what color I'm getting, I rather not buy an expensive mistake.



"..rather not buy an expensive mistake." Love that! I have so many just great bags that for whatever reason I don't carry often.


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Angel or Angel midi, thinking mud Verona, but: tassels or not?
> 
> What is so great about Verona, vs any other leather, by the way? Because I feel a rush to get some, but if it's special why discontinue it??



Verona is quite a bendy leather. I have a dark blue Aura and I can tell you as much as it still hold its shape, it’s not as “stiff” as Vacchetta. The texture and grain is very prominent. If I were you, I’d say it’s best for slouchy bag to showcase the slouchiness of the leather. And the texture looks very magnificent when it’s flopped. (That’s just my personal preference.) I can’t comment much on the weight though since Aura is quite a small, but weighty bag. [emoji28] 

IMO, I think maybe the tannery get this leather for some other projects and Marco kind of get the cut? And there’s someone is taking them in bulk of what’s left? Happen to me in fabric before.


----------



## bblonde

Hey, vink. That makes sense, the leather being only available sometimes.
Is Verona soft? Does it have any sheen or is it very matte?


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Hey, vink. That makes sense, the leather being only available sometimes.
> Is Verona soft? Does it have any sheen or is it very matte?



I’d say it’s matte. Not as cushiony like merino, but a touch spongy. The surface is very textured and grainy so you may say it’s a bit rough to touch, but it’s not rough-rough like a wiry pot brush. Maybe about pebble’s level with much more texture on the surface. Pebble has texture that you can glide your fingers across without feeling like a stop. There’re bumps, but it’s just that. Verona is much more than that.


----------



## bblonde

Huh.  
That really is exactly what I needed to know- I have both pebble and Marino and your comparisons are perfect to give me a sense for the Verona leather. Thanks so much!


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Huh.
> That really is exactly what I needed to know- I have both pebble and Marino and your comparisons are perfect to give me a sense for the Verona leather. Thanks so much!



Glad I can help. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think Verona has a tiny bit of sheen, definitely not matte like merinos.  About the same amount of sheen as say vachetta?  I carried my chocolate verona midi selene zip today.  It is super wrinkly to the touch in the best possible way.  Super chewy!!!!  I would actually prefer it in structured styles so it isn’t a puddle but then again I am a gal who hates puddly bags because I can’t find anything with one hand in a bag like that, it all jumbles around so I stick a shaper in them to solve that.  So that is a totally personal preference thing!

It is hard to resist the verona for sure, but the fact that I got cowumbut’s gorgeous dark taupe arianna today, and I am getting a MM tomorrow in the mail helps me to feel like I can live without more verona right away.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I’d say it’s matte. Not as cushiony like merino, but a touch spongy. The surface is very textured and grainy so you may say it’s a bit rough to touch, but it’s not rough-rough like a wiry pot brush. Maybe about pebble’s level with much more texture on the surface. Pebble has texture that you can glide your fingers across without feeling like a stop. There’re bumps, but it’s just that. Verona is much more than that.




Vink, Thank you so much for this description!! I was really wanting something in mud Verona, but your explanation of its texture makes me realize that I would not like it.  I prefer the smoother leathers like Merinos and yummy Nappa.  I like my blue Africa bag, but that is because of its incredible sheen and color.  So I am safe from ordering another bag.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think Verona has a tiny bit of sheen, definitely not matte like merinos.  About the same amount of sheen as say vachetta?  I carried my chocolate verona midi selene zip today.  It is super wrinkly to the touch in the best possible way.  Super chewy!!!!  I would actually prefer it in structured styles so it isn’t a puddle but then again I am a gal who hates puddly bags because I can’t find anything with one hand in a bag like that, it all jumbles around so I stick a shaper in them to solve that.  So that is a totally personal preference thing!
> 
> It is hard to resist the verona for sure, but the fact that I got cowumbut’s gorgeous dark taupe arianna today, and I am getting a MM tomorrow in the mail helps me to feel like I can live without more verona right away.



I also think Verona has some sheen. To me it's like pebbled leather. But I think I would prefer it on a non-structured style. Mine is an Angelica and regular backing does not give it the structure I prefer. Extra backing would make it heavier on the other hand.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, Thank you so much for this description!! I was really wanting something in mud Verona, but your explanation of its texture makes me realize that I would not like it.  I prefer the smoother leathers like Merinos and yummy Nappa.  I like my blue Africa bag, but that is because of its incredible sheen and color.  So I am safe from ordering another bag.



Glad I can be any help.  As much as I love Verona, but if you like smooth leather, I think Verona isn’t for you. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also think Verona has some sheen. To me it's like pebbled leather. But I think I would prefer it on a non-structured style. Mine is an Angelica and regular backing does not give it the structure I prefer. Extra backing would make it heavier on the other hand.



I have an Angelica in pebble and an Aura in Verona. [emoji28] I think the Pebble can hold its shape better than the Verona. Without all the double rows of stitching along the seam, I think my Aura will lose its shape very fast. One of my very first lessons with MM in learning to make a better match of the leather to the style. [emoji28] I like it in non-structured style, too. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So happy with my Facebook bst bag. I put bling/ornamentation in every bag!!
Thanks cowumbut! My first batch dark taupe vachetta dreams came true a year later!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Glad I can be any help.  As much as I love Verona, but if you like smooth leather, I think Verona isn’t for you. [emoji28]


You saved me a bunch of money!  Now I can sit and wait for more new styles or new leathers that are smoother!  Thanks again for that great post.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3860962
> 
> So happy with my Facebook bst bag. I put bling/ornamentation in every bag!!
> Thanks cowumbut! My first batch dark taupe vachetta dreams came true a year later!


And a beauty she is!


----------



## tenKrat

Today I wore my Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3860962
> 
> So happy with my Facebook bst bag. I put bling/ornamentation in every bag!!
> Thanks cowumbut! My first batch dark taupe vachetta dreams came true a year later!


where do you get that ornament? love it!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Today I wore my Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather.
> View attachment 3861303



Ah... this is the leather I just can’t figure out. And I just can’t afford to make expensive mistake, too. 

What do you think about it?


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Ah... this is the leather I just can’t figure out. And I just can’t afford to make expensive mistake, too.
> 
> What do you think about it?



Aquila matte is similar to merinos in that it is a chewy leather, but its texture is not as smooth. It seems to be durable. I like it a lot.


----------



## tenKrat

My bag this morning—Penelope messenger in dark grey merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. It’s developing a nice patina.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Aquila matte is similar to merinos in that it is a chewy leather, but its texture is not as smooth. It seems to be durable. I like it a lot.



Is it thicker? Or as textured as pebble? Heavier than Merino?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Today I wore my Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather.
> View attachment 3861303


Looks so good on you!  I wish I could pull off a Calista. I love the design, but it's huge. Maybe someday there will be a mini Calista like with the Athena. (A girl can dream... [emoji56] )


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Verona is quite a bendy leather. I have a dark blue Aura and I can tell you as much as it still hold its shape, it’s not as “stiff” as Vacchetta. The texture and grain is very prominent. If I were you, I’d say it’s best for slouchy bag to showcase the slouchiness of the leather. And the texture looks very magnificent when it’s flopped. (That’s just my personal preference.) I can’t comment much on the weight though since Aura is quite a small, but weighty bag. [emoji28]
> 
> IMO, I think maybe the tannery get this leather for some other projects and Marco kind of get the cut? And there’s someone is taking them in bulk of what’s left? Happen to me in fabric before.





vink said:


> I’d say it’s matte. Not as cushiony like merino, but a touch spongy. The surface is very textured and grainy so you may say it’s a bit rough to touch, but it’s not rough-rough like a wiry pot brush. Maybe about pebble’s level with much more texture on the surface. Pebble has texture that you can glide your fingers across without feeling like a stop. There’re bumps, but it’s just that. Verona is much more than that.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think Verona has a tiny bit of sheen, definitely not matte like merinos.  About the same amount of sheen as say vachetta?  I carried my chocolate verona midi selene zip today.  It is super wrinkly to the touch in the best possible way.  Super chewy!!!!  I would actually prefer it in structured styles so it isn’t a puddle but then again I am a gal who hates puddly bags because I can’t find anything with one hand in a bag like that, it all jumbles around so I stick a shaper in them to solve that.  So that is a totally personal preference thing!
> 
> It is hard to resist the verona for sure, but the fact that I got cowumbut’s gorgeous dark taupe arianna today, and I am getting a MM tomorrow in the mail helps me to feel like I can live without more verona right away.


I love your descriptions of verona! I sounds very much like a leather I would really enjoy. Too bad I can't find a color I just have to have. [emoji28]


----------



## lenie

Just received notification that my dark green vachetta Siena shipped! But it is being sent via TNT global express shipping. I didn’t know they switched from DHL. I hope that TNT is as fast and consumer friendly as DHL. Anyone have any experience with this new shipping service?


----------



## LuvAllBags

lenie said:


> Just received notification that my dark green vachetta Siena shipped! But it is being sent via TNT global express shipping. I didn’t know they switched from DHL. I hope that TNT is as fast and consumer friendly as DHL. Anyone have any experience with this new shipping service?



My Siena came via UPS, which surprised me. How odd that there are a bunch of different shipping companies now. I was happy with DHL. However my UPS delivery went fine. No complaints.


----------



## pdxhb

I have been moving into my wintery bags, since the weather is starting to turn.
Today's work bag is a favorite, the Selene Zip Midi in black vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. The vachetta leather is so wonderful that I can stuff my work computer, a small umbrella, peripherals, and my notebook in with a little room to spare. I use the cinch strap when the computer isn't with me. My "companion bag" is the Penelope Messenger in black venezia with dark gunmetal hardware.
The color on these is so very deep, with a nice sheen. The light reflected on the surface of both bags is indirect daylight from east-facing windows.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I love your descriptions of verona! I sounds very much like a leather I would really enjoy. Too bad I can't find a color I just have to have. [emoji28]



It’s actually my favorite leather. (But I only have a few leather from them; Verona, Vacchetta, Merino, Nappa, and Pebble. [emoji28] I love Verona the most follow closely with Merino and Vacchetta being the least coz I prefer my leather to flop. [emoji28]) 

If there’s nothing you really like, don’t get it. I’m sure Marco can find any other leather to offer and that you’ll find something you absolutely love. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

LuvAllBags said:


> My Siena came via UPS, which surprised me. How odd that there are a bunch of different shipping companies now. I was happy with DHL. However my UPS delivery went fine. No complaints.



How’s the tax?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I know there is not a ton of grande aura interest, probably because it seems so big in the modeling photos.  My photos a few weeks ago looked odd in pyjamas so I thought I would try again when I am dressed for the day in a sweater dress and cardigan so the bag looks appropriate on me!
Sorry for the quality, hope this gives some perspective about this bag and how it looks in action (more so than against a pair of pyjamas).
	

		
			
		

		
	







If you guys think these mod shots are helpful I will put them on the reference thread.  I think this bag seems smaller than a selene midi or arianna, bigger than an angelica, maybe about the same footprint as a divina midi or an angel midi (although east west rather than the square experience of an angel midi).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

About the Aquila matte, what is the stiffness like?  Totally floppy like merinos or stiffer like nappa?  I assume its not at all stiff like vachetta.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So remember how I am all about the bling, ornamentation, tassels, decoration?  Well I thought I would share how I’ve dressed up my midi divina lately and also my penny messenger hack by getting a chain from a second hand store and grabbing two O rings from another unused strap in my closet and putting them together and adding them to my penny messenger to make a triple threat hook on decoration.  It’s ornamentation when not in use, it’s a crook of elbow handbag handle, and it’s a shoulder strap.  The crossbody strap tucks completely away in the center section when not in use.
I think this will make me more inclined to buy penny messengers at the base price because I know I can use this with any of them.  Once you start adding on additions like extra short straps, tassels, etc, you are getting within 50 euros of a midi selene.  If you do lining color you are within 30 euros of a midi selene and to me it loses some of the appeal, which is what a great little do-it-all (okay, do-it-most) bag it is, for the price point.  You get to have a really versatile bag that can even fit an ipad, for under 200 euros, which is very tempting for me.  Oh and about linings, someone mentioned they liked to see linings, so here is the blue lining.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So remember how I am all about the bling, ornamentation, tassels, decoration?  Well I thought I would share how I’ve dressed up my midi divina lately and also my penny messenger hack by getting a chain from a second hand store and grabbing two O rings from another unused strap in my closet and putting them together and adding them to my penny messenger to make a triple threat hook on decoration.  It’s ornamentation when not in use, it’s a crook of elbow handbag handle, and it’s a shoulder strap.  The crossbody strap tucks completely away in the center section when not in use.
> I think this will make me more inclined to buy penny messengers at the base price because I know I can use this with any of them.  Once you start adding on additions like extra short straps, tassels, etc, you are getting within 50 euros of a midi selene.  If you do lining color you are within 30 euros of a midi selene and to me it loses some of the appeal, which is what a great little do-it-all (okay, do-it-most) bag it is, for the price point.  You get to have a really versatile bag that can even fit an ipad, for under 200 euros, which is very tempting for me.  Oh and about linings, someone mentioned they liked to see linings, so here is the blue lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862717
> View attachment 3862718
> View attachment 3862719
> View attachment 3862720
> View attachment 3862721


These are great additions! You are so good at this, MM should hire you for styling. 
What is the color and leather? I do love that lining!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> These are great additions! You are so good at this, MM should hire you for styling.
> What is the color and leather? I do love that lining!!



Terra cotta merinos!  One of the best leathers for autumn!  Although it looks like deep winter out my window.  :/


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> It’s actually my favorite leather. (But I only have a few leather from them; Verona, Vacchetta, Merino, Nappa, and Pebble. [emoji28] I love Verona the most follow closely with Merino and Vacchetta being the least coz I prefer my leather to flop. [emoji28])
> 
> If there’s nothing you really like, don’t get it. I’m sure Marco can find any other leather to offer and that you’ll find something you absolutely love. [emoji4]


Yes, maybe someday another crop of veronas will pop up.

I have flat calf, nappa, merinos, and pebbled.  I wish all the colors were offered in nappa - which I love. I am also dreaming of a hot pink Zhoe in flat calf. I think that leather just suits the bag perfectly! [emoji7]  (I would also take it in nappa.  [emoji6] )


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pdxhb said:


> I have been moving into my wintery bags, since the weather is starting to turn.


I adore your leathers! The bags look sooo beautiful! I swear one day I will get my Venezia Selene (if MM doesn't run out of Venezia by then!!)


HopelessBagGirl said:


> So remember how I am all about the bling, ornamentation, tassels, decoration?


I'm obsessed with the way the gold chain looks on your Penelope!! Love that little touch of gold bling with the beautiful red tones. I would even add an extra strap just so I could always leave the chains hanging as a decoration!

Do either of you feel like the Penelope works well as a pochette in your Selenes/bigger bags, or is it too big?


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore your leathers! The bags look sooo beautiful! I swear one day I will get my Venezia Selene (if MM doesn't run out of Venezia by then!!)
> 
> I'm obsessed with the way the gold chain looks on your Penelope!! Love that little touch of gold bling with the beautiful red tones. I would even add an extra strap just so I could always leave the chains hanging as a decoration!
> 
> Do either of you feel like the Penelope works well as a pochette in your Selenes/bigger bags, or is it too big?


It depends what else you’re trying to pack in there. I do use it that way, for instance, with my selene midi bags when i head to work with my computer but don’t have to drag it home. IMO it’s on the large size but I also go nut having to carry extra pieces so am willing to stuff things to a bit more density to avoid it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don’t use penny messenger as a bag in a bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3862976


Love this so much!
What leather and lining selections are these?


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3862971
> View attachment 3862972
> View attachment 3862973
> View attachment 3862974



So they are letting you purchase bags directly again? I’m glad you got it worked out.[emoji2]


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore your leathers! The bags look sooo beautiful! I swear one day I will get my Venezia Selene (if MM doesn't run out of Venezia by then!!)
> 
> I'm obsessed with the way the gold chain looks on your Penelope!! Love that little touch of gold bling with the beautiful red tones. I would even add an extra strap just so I could always leave the chains hanging as a decoration!
> 
> Do either of you feel like the Penelope works well as a pochette in your Selenes/bigger bags, or is it too big?



It works well with large bags.  It is not that heavy.   If I am using a big bag like my M Z Wallace tote, I keep it in the tote with my phone, card case and keys in it. I can grab it by itself to run an  errand.  If carrying a smaller bag I keep it in the kitchen by that bag and put the three essentials in it for a short trip.    It is a very versatile little bag  and you can use for whatever works for you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Love this so much!
> What leather and lining selections are these?



Champagne pebbled & fuschia . Pale gold.


----------



## clu0984

New bags in.  Really liked Venus more than I thought


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Champagne pebbled & fuschia . Pale gold.


Really beautiful! Glad you got the champagne pebbled!


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Yes, maybe someday another crop of veronas will pop up.
> 
> I have flat calf, nappa, merinos, and pebbled.  I wish all the colors were offered in nappa - which I love. I am also dreaming of a hot pink Zhoe in flat calf. I think that leather just suits the bag perfectly! [emoji7]  (I would also take it in nappa.  [emoji6] )


yeah! more Napa please!


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> I have been moving into my wintery bags, since the weather is starting to turn.
> Today's work bag is a favorite, the Selene Zip Midi in black vachetta with dark gunmetal hardware. The vachetta leather is so wonderful that I can stuff my work computer, a small umbrella, peripherals, and my notebook in with a little room to spare. I use the cinch strap when the computer isn't with me. My "companion bag" is the Penelope Messenger in black venezia with dark gunmetal hardware.
> The color on these is so very deep, with a nice sheen. The light reflected on the surface of both bags is indirect daylight from east-facing windows.
> View attachment 3862434
> 
> View attachment 3862433



The black vachetta is a thing of beauty. It is sooo black. Have you guys heard of Vantablack (the blackest pigment in the world)? I read about it the other day and was fascinated.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3862976



Hey HBG, you're the first to get your hands on this bag! Congrats, it's gorgeous! I ordered it too in hazel tan athene. So what do you think? Review please! It's much bigger than I thought, on the model it looks midsize but it looks Arianna size on you.



clu0984 said:


> New bags in.  Really liked Venus more than I thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863192
> View attachment 3863193



Brown rose nappa, am I right?  It looks lovely and luscious, does it carry well? It reminds me of the Soulmate... haven't found a NS bag that works for me yet.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I know there is not a ton of grande aura interest, probably because it seems so big in the modeling photos.  My photos a few weeks ago looked odd in pyjamas so I thought I would try again when I am dressed for the day in a sweater dress and cardigan so the bag looks appropriate on me!
> Sorry for the quality, hope this gives some perspective about this bag and how it looks in action (more so than against a pair of pyjamas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862647
> View attachment 3862648
> View attachment 3862649
> View attachment 3862650
> View attachment 3862651
> 
> If you guys think these mod shots are helpful I will put them on the reference thread.  I think this bag seems smaller than a selene midi or arianna, bigger than an angelica, maybe about the same footprint as a divina midi or an angel midi (although east west rather than the square experience of an angel midi).



I think it’d be great if you can put it in a reference thread. A comparison photo would also be nice. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3862971
> View attachment 3862972
> View attachment 3862973
> View attachment 3862974



This is looking great!


----------



## TotinScience

Loving the first Venus of the thread!  She does look a bit like a love child of a soulmate and Aphrodite, which explains why I love her so 
Modena is definitely bigger than I thought she would be! Like I imagined, it should make a great work bag! How does she compare in size to Midi Selene?


----------



## vink

@emmaAr I just want to let you know that both your Aquila matte Angel and Brown rose Aura in the reference thread get me drooling so bad right now.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can take some decent comparison shots of my MM family so you guys can see what some of these models that no one else has posted pics of (grande aura, modena) look like compared to old familiars like the midi selene, angelica, and arianna (and midi angel, and midi divina)....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Of course the one with my naked ugly feet gets posted twice!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863495
> View attachment 3863496
> View attachment 3863498
> View attachment 3863499
> View attachment 3863500



Thank you for all these comparison shots! I’m sure it’ll benefit any of us greatly! [emoji4]


----------



## clu0984

soramillay said:


> The black vachetta is a thing of beauty. It is sooo black. Have you guys heard of Vantablack (the blackest pigment in the world)? I read about it the other day and was fascinated.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey HBG, you're the first to get your hands on this bag! Congrats, it's gorgeous! I ordered it too in hazel tan athene. So what do you think? Review please! It's much bigger than I thought, on the model it looks midsize but it looks Arianna size on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown rose nappa, am I right?  It looks lovely and luscious, does it carry well? It reminds me of the Soulmate... haven't found a NS bag that works for me yet.



Yes brown rose nappa.  I like how this carries better than soulmate.  Less material to fiddle with and handles slip over shoulder more easily.  I think it looks better on rather than just sitting on the floor


----------



## momasaurus

@HopelessBagGirl : I am so glad you are hopelessly obsessed! These pix are great. Thanks so much.

That studded strap is going to solve all the problems of why I don't like the Penelope Messenger.  Could you please tell us what you ask for to get this nice narrow studded strap?
EDIT: oh, maybe that strap comes from elsewhere?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> @HopelessBagGirl : I am so glad you are hopelessly obsessed! These pix are great. Thanks so much.
> 
> That studded strap is going to solve all the problems of why I don't like the Penelope Messenger.  Could you please tell us what you ask for to get this nice narrow studded strap?
> EDIT: oh, maybe that strap comes from elsewhere?



Yes it’s not a MM strap!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863484
> View attachment 3863485
> View attachment 3863486
> View attachment 3863487
> View attachment 3863488
> View attachment 3863489
> View attachment 3863490
> View attachment 3863491
> View attachment 3863492
> View attachment 3863493



Thanks so much for the comparison shots, HBG! So I was right, the Modena is comparable to Arianna in size. I like how narrow the profile is. A problem I had with the Midi Divina was the bag was too thick for my liking. Can't wait to get mine now! I'm most surprised by how big the Aura Grande is. It looks large on you but I thought it's because you are slim like TenKrat but it is the same size as the Divina. Must be roomy in there!


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> @HopelessBagGirl : I am so glad you are hopelessly obsessed! These pix are great. Thanks so much.
> 
> That studded strap is going to solve all the problems of why I don't like the Penelope Messenger.  Could you please tell us what you ask for to get this nice narrow studded strap?
> EDIT: oh, maybe that strap comes from elsewhere?



Sorry I've been away and missed the discussion on the Penny Messenger. Can you recap what the issue with the strap is, in case I ever feel tempted to buy one? Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Is it thicker? Or as textured as pebble? Heavier than Merino?


Merinos feels only a smidge thicker than Aquila matte. Aquila matte is definitely not as textured as pebbled; it falls between pebbled and merinos on texture.  In terms of weight, Aquila
matte feels a bit lighter than merinos.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Looks so good on you!  I wish I could pull off a Calista. I love the design, but it's huge. Maybe someday there will be a mini Calista like with the Athena. (A girl can dream... [emoji56] )


Thank you, @carterazo!  

A mini Calista would be nice.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Just received notification that my dark green vachetta Siena shipped! But it is being sent via TNT global express shipping. I didn’t know they switched from DHL. I hope that TNT is as fast and consumer friendly as DHL. Anyone have any experience with this new shipping service?


@lenie, I can’t wait to see pics and to hear from you whether or not the vachetta feels heavy in a satchel of Siena’s size. I’m quite hesitant at this point about the weight.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I know there is not a ton of grande aura interest, probably because it seems so big in the modeling photos.
> 
> I think this bag seems smaller than a selene midi or arianna, bigger than an angelica, maybe about the same footprint as a divina midi or an angel midi (although east west rather than the square experience of an angel midi).


I have love for the Grande Aura!  Thanks for the size comparison with the other bags. It gives me a much better idea on the bag’s size.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> About the Aquila matte, what is the stiffness like?  Totally floppy like merinos or stiffer like nappa?  I assume its not at all stiff like vachetta.


Aquila matte is not stiff at all. It flops down like merinos when broken in.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863484
> View attachment 3863485
> View attachment 3863486
> View attachment 3863487
> View attachment 3863488
> View attachment 3863489
> View attachment 3863490
> View attachment 3863491
> View attachment 3863492
> View attachment 3863493


Most helpful pics. Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863495
> View attachment 3863496
> View attachment 3863498
> View attachment 3863499
> View attachment 3863500


These colors look so pretty together.


----------



## tenKrat

After a hard workout this morning, I didn’t want to dress like this, [emoji156][emoji150].  Had it in my mind to dress like this instead.

Happy Friday, everyone!  

And to my island sisters, @lenie and @HopelessBagGirl, it’s Happy Aloha Friday!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3863495
> View attachment 3863496
> View attachment 3863498
> View attachment 3863499
> View attachment 3863500


These are probably the best  comparison photos ever!!!! Thank you so much. They give me exactly the info I need so I know what bags I will or will not be ordering!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Has anyone ordered something in the new purple merinos?  I'm dying to see this color on an object larger than 2x3 ins. and in real life.  Lol!


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Has anyone ordered something in the new purple merinos?  I'm dying to see this color on an object larger than 2x3 ins. and in real life.  Lol!


I ordered a midi penelope in it and posted a photo with the merinos swatch page...somewhere. Will dig it up when I am at a real computer later today, unless someone beats me to it. It’s a more grape-y than violet color.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> I ordered a midi penelope in it and posted a photo with the merinos swatch page...somewhere. Will dig it up when I am at a real computer later today, unless someone beats me to it. It’s a more grape-y than violet color.


Thanks! How do you like the color? Do you have other MM purples to compare it to?

Off to hunt for this page. Must see it with my own little eyes. [emoji28]


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Thanks! How do you like the color? Do you have other MM purples to compare it to?
> 
> Off to hunt for this page. Must see it with my own little eyes. [emoji28]


I like it! It is not the violet however it is a lovely color. 
I am curious to see a swatch of the orchid or violet nappas. Other than that I really like the amethyst pebbled, but it’s a slightly lighter/less saturated color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> After a hard workout this morning, I didn’t want to dress like this, [emoji156][emoji150].  Had it in my mind to dress like this instead.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> And to my island sisters, @lenie and @HopelessBagGirl, it’s Happy Aloha Friday!
> View attachment 3863748



Aloha my kama’aina tpf friend!!!  You are looking fierce and stylish.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> These are probably the best  comparison photos ever!!!! Thank you so much. They give me exactly the info I need so I know what bags I will or will not be ordering!!!!



No problem!  I had fun procrastinating working on my thesis and playing with my bags in my closet instead.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> I like it! It is not the violet however it is a lovely color.
> I am curious to see a swatch of the orchid or violet nappas. Other than that I really like the amethyst pebbled, but it’s a slightly lighter/less saturated color.


I found it! Thanks so much! The color looks so yummy! 

Just to clarify: on that post you called it violet. Is that the same color they are now calling purple on the website? I know there was confusion with the new batch of dark violet because it was not the same.  Thanks!


----------



## TotinScience

@HopelessBagGirl , Thanks so much for these comparison shots! Modena is big! Selene Midi looks rather tiny next to it!


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> I found it! Thanks so much! The color looks so yummy!
> 
> Just to clarify: on that post you called it violet. Is that the same color they are now calling purple on the website? I know there was confusion with the new batch of dark violet because it was not the same.  Thanks!


Oh good!
Yes, it is now referred to as purple. It was the only leather close to the dark violet available when the original tannery’s supply ran out. Now it is offically it’s own thing - purple.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I know there is not a ton of grande aura interest, probably because it seems so big in the modeling photos.  My photos a few weeks ago looked odd in pyjamas so I thought I would try again when I am dressed for the day in a sweater dress and cardigan so the bag looks appropriate on me!
> Sorry for the quality, hope this gives some perspective about this bag and how it looks in action (more so than against a pair of pyjamas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862647
> View attachment 3862648
> View attachment 3862649
> View attachment 3862650
> View attachment 3862651
> 
> If you guys think these mod shots are helpful I will put them on the reference thread.  I think this bag seems smaller than a selene midi or arianna, bigger than an angelica, maybe about the same footprint as a divina midi or an angel midi (although east west rather than the square experience of an angel midi).


----------



## djfmn

These mod shots are extremely helpful I think they should definitely go on the Massaccesi reference thread. 
It was really helpful for me to see these photos as the bag is much larger than I realized. I have 2 regular Aura's and the Grande Aura seems quite a bit larger.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Oh good!
> Yes, it is now referred to as purple. It was the only leather close to the dark violet available when the original tannery’s supply ran out. Now it is offically it’s own thing - purple.


Thanks! I really like it! Let the planning begin!  [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> @emmaAr I just want to let you know that both your Aquila matte Angel and Brown rose Aura in the reference thread get me drooling so bad right now.


I agree Vink. @emmaAr I love love your Brown rose Aura. I have the Aura in burgundy with Gunmetal hardware and it is very similar to your Brown rose Aura in color. At least it seems that way to me. I have 2 Aura's and I love both of them the burgundy and a Forest green. Such a great style and easy to carry.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I agree Vink. @emmaAr I love love your Brown rose Aura. I have the Aura in burgundy with Gunmetal hardware and it is very similar to your Brown rose Aura in color. At least it seems that way to me. I have 2 Aura's and I love both of them the burgundy and a Forest green. Such a great style and easy to carry.



I love my Aura, too. I think I should bring her out. It’s been a while since I use her last time. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I love my Aura, too. I think I should bring her out. It’s been a while since I use her last time. [emoji4]


I am actively trying to use all my MM bags and I really need to make sure I rotate and use different bags. I have 25 MM bags. My aim is to make sure I use each and everyone of them. At least that is my goal!!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> After a hard workout this morning, I didn’t want to dress like this, [emoji156][emoji150].  Had it in my mind to dress like this instead.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> And to my island sisters, @lenie and @HopelessBagGirl, it’s Happy Aloha Friday!
> View attachment 3863748



You look great as always! I was as Turtle Bay Resort this week for a conference. It is so nice to be home.

Found out that TNT Global Express shipping is a partner with FedEx so FedEx will be delivering my new Siena.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I am actively trying to use all my MM bags and I really need to make sure I rotate and use different bags. I have 25 MM bags. My aim is to make sure I use each and everyone of them. At least that is my goal!!



Wow! That’s quite a number you have. I only have 7 with one on a chopping block waiting for a new owner. (I do have 4 more coming. It’s scary to think, but at least I’ll die happily in the sea of nice flooding leather. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]) But I’m using the other 6 just fine, for now. [emoji16] I’ll admit that at first, Aura was my favorite style, but now that I’ve got a Selene Midi, I totally understand why it’s an overall favorite of many here. It’s my favorite model now. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3625995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with matching bag shaper, uncanny match to marine lining!


Where did you find this bag shaper?  It looks really functional.


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Wow! That’s quite a number you have. I only have 7 with one on a chopping block waiting for a new owner. (I do have 4 more coming. It’s scary to think, but at least I’ll die happily in the sea of nice flooding leather. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]) But I’m using the other 6 just fine, for now. [emoji16] I’ll admit that at first, Aura was my favorite style, but now that I’ve got a Selene Midi, I totally understand why it’s an overall favorite of many here. It’s my favorite model now. [emoji4]



I have 5 and 3 more coming (two thanks to Cowumbut)! I would have 7 if I didn't sell 2 of them. I was good for quite a while after my move, and looks like I'm bag collecting again lol. Hey Vink, now I'm in Asia, we can have an SEA swap group yeah? With msd_bags and any of our Asean sisters!


----------



## momasaurus

soramillay said:


> Sorry I've been away and missed the discussion on the Penny Messenger. Can you recap what the issue with the strap is, in case I ever feel tempted to buy one? Thanks!



Oh, not really an issue. Just that I don't like the plainness of the strap, or the length. That narrow studded strap is awesome though!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I have 5 and 3 more coming (two thanks to Cowumbut)! I would have 7 if I didn't sell 2 of them. I was good for quite a while after my move, and looks like I'm bag collecting again lol. Hey Vink, now I'm in Asia, we can have an SEA swap group yeah? With msd_bags and any of our Asean sisters!



Ooh... that would be nice! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 

I’m still waiting to hear if the person who shows interest in my bag would like to go forward with the deal, she’s been silent for a couple days now. [emoji17] This bag is very interesting. There’re already 2 persons interested in it then they both backed out at last minute. 

The pieces you got from Cowumbut are beautiful. I was even eyeing one of them myself. [emoji38] But then I have to remind myself of my incoming shipments. [emoji28] 

We need a swap group! Seriously! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> I have 5 and 3 more coming (two thanks to Cowumbut)! I would have 7 if I didn't sell 2 of them. I was good for quite a while after my move, and looks like I'm bag collecting again lol. Hey Vink, now I'm in Asia, we can have an SEA swap group yeah? With msd_bags and any of our Asean sisters!





vink said:


> Ooh... that would be nice! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear if the person who shows interest in my bag would like to go forward with the deal, she’s been silent for a couple days now. [emoji17] This bag is very interesting. There’re already 2 persons interested in it then they both backed out at last minute.
> 
> The pieces you got from Cowumbut are beautiful. I was even eyeing one of them myself. [emoji38] But then I have to remind myself of my incoming shipments. [emoji28]
> 
> We need a swap group! Seriously! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



SEA swap would be nice!! My niece based in Singapore would be happy to receive some shipments for me. [emoji3] I'm a bit averse to custom duties and taxes. Glad that I have a sister in the US and a niece in SG. [emoji106]

---

HBG - thanks for the modshots and comparison shots! I like the concept of a Grande Aura but I'm still thinking if it's the size for me or it's big. I like the Longchamp Mademoiselle (to me it has a bit similar silhouette as the Aura) and when I tested her yesterday in the boutique, the small seemed just fine.  I prefer the length of your Grande Aura strap but I would want it to be wider if I do order, same as the short strap on the Mademoiselle.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> SEA swap would be nice!! My niece based in Singapore would be happy to receive some shipments for me. [emoji3] I'm a bit averse to custom duties and taxes. Glad that I have a sister in the US and a niece in SG. [emoji106]
> 
> ---
> 
> HBG - thanks for the modshots and comparison shots! I like the concept of a Grande Aura but I'm still thinking if it's the size for me or it's big. I like the Longchamp Mademoiselle (to me it has a bit similar silhouette as the Aura) and when I tested her yesterday in the boutique, the small seemed just fine.  I prefer the length of your Grande Aura strap but I would want it to be wider if I do order, same as the short strap on the Mademoiselle.



You’re so lucky for having relatives to take those packages! I used to have a friend whom I can ship stuff to and he’ll deliver them back to me once or twice a year, but he’s back now so no more escape [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] 

I’m interested in LC Mademoiselle, too! I haven’t gotten a chance to try it on yet, but I like the style of it and the fact that it has a bit slouch in the leather is a plus in my book. [emoji16]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Where did you find this bag shaper?  It looks really functional.


Etsy! Forty bucks. I can't remember the store name but I've posted it before about 9 months ago or so , maybe search the thread for etsy bag shaper?


momasaurus said:


> Oh, not really an issue. Just that I don't like the plainness of the strap, or the length. That narrow studded strap is awesome though!


But painful!!!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Yes, maybe someday another crop of veronas will pop up.
> 
> I have flat calf, nappa, merinos, and pebbled.  I wish all the colors were offered in nappa - which I love. I am also dreaming of a hot pink Zhoe in flat calf. I think that leather just suits the bag perfectly! [emoji7]  (I would also take it in nappa.  [emoji6] )



Hope you could give your opinion, what do you think about an Angelica in flat calf? I know you have a bag in this leather and you have this style in another leather. I have preference for structured bags and I know flat calf is stiffer than nappa. Is flat calf shiny or matte? Does it have the same sheen as nappa if ever? I have swatches but it is really different with actual finished bags.

I have already seen IRL Angelica in nappa, brand new, so the structure is fine though not stiff. Don't know how it is with use. And I have Angelica in Verona, but it waves a bit near the bottom of those 2 vertical strips in front. I would love to have a stiffly structured bag. Do you think flat calf will fit the bill?

Lastly, just in case I don't get it in flat calf, I am thinking Merinos. Yours is in Merinos, right? How is the structure with use?

Any other inputs will be much appreciated! Thanks!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Merinos feels only a smidge thicker than Aquila matte. Aquila matte is definitely not as textured as pebbled; it falls between pebbled and merinos on texture.  In terms of weight, Aquila
> matte feels a bit lighter than merinos.



Lighter than merinos? I thought merinos was the lightest!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Wow! That’s quite a number you have. I only have 7 with one on a chopping block waiting for a new owner. (I do have 4 more coming. It’s scary to think, but at least I’ll die happily in the sea of nice flooding leather. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]) But I’m using the other 6 just fine, for now. [emoji16] I’ll admit that at first, Aura was my favorite style, but now that I’ve got a Selene Midi, I totally understand why it’s an overall favorite of many here. It’s my favorite model now. [emoji4]


Vink all of them are my favorite. I use a midi Selene I think that MM bag is my favorite. Then I use a midi Soulmate and I say it is definitely my favorite then I use one of my Zhoe's and that is my favorite. Then an Aura and I love that one the most and now I have a midi Sabrina and that bag is just gorgeous. Of course I also love my Diva and each time I use a different MM bag it is my favorite. I have decided I love all my MM bags. The one lesson I have learned is that I can only wear midi MM bags full size do not work for me. Full size bags over power me they wear me not the other way around. Also I am not that fussy or picky. I love most the MM leathers as long as they are not too heavy. I love well made Italian leather bags so I can't go wrong with most MM bags.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Hope you could give your opinion, what do you think about an Angelica in flat calf? I know you have a bag in this leather and you have this style in another leather. I have preference for structured bags and I know flat calf is stiffer than nappa. Is flat calf shiny or matte? Does it have the same sheen as nappa if ever? I have swatches but it is really different with actual finished bags.
> 
> I have already seen IRL Angelica in nappa, brand new, so the structure is fine though not stiff. Don't know how it is with use. And I have Angelica in Verona, but it waves a bit near the bottom of those 2 vertical strips in front. I would love to have a stiffly structured bag. Do you think flat calf will fit the bill?
> 
> Lastly, just in case I don't get it in flat calf, I am thinking Merinos. Yours is in Merinos, right? How is the structure with use?
> 
> Any other inputs will be much appreciated! Thanks!!!



Chiming in because I have a Miss M in flat calf and an Angelica in pebbled! Flat calf is shinier than Angelica, almost but not quite glossy (but not like patent, it definitely looks and feels like leather). It’s shiner than nappa. It will definitely have more structure. I think you might have to store it carefully though to avoid creasing.

I would not go with merinos if you want a structured bag. Mine is pebbled and it’s already really slouchy. I use my little Miss M a lot, so the handles are soft and broken in but the body is in perfect shape. I would love to have another Miss M in black vachetta but I will need to wait for another sale lol.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Chiming in because I have a Miss M in flat calf and an Angelica in pebbled! Flat calf is shinier than Angelica, almost but not quite glossy (but not like patent, it definitely looks and feels like leather). It’s shiner than nappa. It will definitely have more structure. I think you might have to store it carefully though to avoid creasing.
> 
> I would not go with merinos if you want a structured bag. Mine is pebbled and it’s already really slouchy. I use my little Miss M a lot, so the handles are soft and broken in but the body is in perfect shape. I would love to have another Miss M in black vachetta but I will need to wait for another sale lol.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts!! I'm also waiting for the next sale. [emoji16] So I'm already studying my options! Actually that black vachetta also interests me a lot. My question about this leather is if looks a bit more casual than nappa. The flat calf definitely looks more formal, which is the look I want for the Angelica.


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Ooh... that would be nice! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear if the person who shows interest in my bag would like to go forward with the deal, she’s been silent for a couple days now. [emoji17] This bag is very interesting. There’re already 2 persons interested in it then they both backed out at last minute.
> 
> The pieces you got from Cowumbut are beautiful. I was even eyeing one of them myself. [emoji38] But then I have to remind myself of my incoming shipments. [emoji28]
> 
> We need a swap group! Seriously! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]





msd_bags said:


> SEA swap would be nice!! My niece based in Singapore would be happy to receive some shipments for me. [emoji3] I'm a bit averse to custom duties and taxes. Glad that I have a sister in the US and a niece in SG. [emoji106]
> 
> ---
> 
> HBG - thanks for the modshots and comparison shots! I like the concept of a Grande Aura but I'm still thinking if it's the size for me or it's big. I like the Longchamp Mademoiselle (to me it has a bit similar silhouette as the Aura) and when I tested her yesterday in the boutique, the small seemed just fine.  I prefer the length of your Grande Aura strap but I would want it to be wider if I do order, same as the short strap on the Mademoiselle.



SEA swap club is on! Since we’re a small group we can just group PM or use the BST I don’t think we need anything official. Once i get my new bags I’ll try to take a family picture and you can tell me which ones you’re potentially interested like for the future, and vice versa! 

Vink, what bag are you selling?


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Etsy! Forty bucks. I can't remember the store name but I've posted it before about 9 months ago or so , maybe search the thread for etsy bag shaper?
> 
> But painful!!!


Dang.  Really?


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Hope you could give your opinion, what do you think about an Angelica in flat calf? I know you have a bag in this leather and you have this style in another leather. I have preference for structured bags and I know flat calf is stiffer than nappa. Is flat calf shiny or matte? Does it have the same sheen as nappa if ever? I have swatches but it is really different with actual finished bags.
> 
> I have already seen IRL Angelica in nappa, brand new, so the structure is fine though not stiff. Don't know how it is with use. And I have Angelica in Verona, but it waves a bit near the bottom of those 2 vertical strips in front. I would love to have a stiffly structured bag. Do you think flat calf will fit the bill?
> 
> Lastly, just in case I don't get it in flat calf, I am thinking Merinos. Yours is in Merinos, right? How is the structure with use?
> 
> Any other inputs will be much appreciated! Thanks!!!


Ooooh, I think an Angelica in flat calf would be perfect! [emoji7] Why hadn't I thought of that before??? [emoji50]   Oh boy, you got my wheels turning!  Marco, we need more colors in flat calf, please! [emoji56] 
Flat calf is the perfect leather for a bag you want to keep its structure. It's stiff but beautiful. My Angelica is in merinos. I haven't carried it much, so it is still holding its shape. It is softer that before though,  I can see how it will continue in that direction with more use. I wonder if eventually it won't stand on it's own? [emoji33] 
The flat calf has a definite sheen, considerably more than the nappa.  BUT, it is not shiny like patent leather. I would say they are three different levels of sheen/shine. Nappa has the least, then flat calf, then patent leather. 

I love my zhoe in flat calf. I think the sheen/shine of the leather helps make the bag. I would get another if there were more colors in flat calf. I'm considering one in nappa,  but wonder if I will miss the sheen. [emoji15] [emoji28] 

What color are you thinking of for the Angelica in flat calf? I am picturing it right now in all the colors and I think it will be a stunning bag. Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> Chiming in because I have a Miss M in flat calf and an Angelica in pebbled! Flat calf is shinier than Angelica, almost but not quite glossy (but not like patent, it definitely looks and feels like leather). It’s shiner than nappa. It will definitely have more structure. I think you might have to store it carefully though to avoid creasing.
> 
> I would not go with merinos if you want a structured bag. Mine is pebbled and it’s already really slouchy. I use my little Miss M a lot, so the handles are soft and broken in but the body is in perfect shape. I would love to have another Miss M in black vachetta but I will need to wait for another sale lol.



What color is your little miss M? I would love to get one with short rolled handles. [emoji7]  I already know it can be done. What holds me back is the color choices. [emoji28]  That  may be a good thing! [emoji2]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Soramillay are you not in the MM BST facebook group?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Senamonbagorganizer on etsy is where I got mine. It's felt and gives an unstructured bag a more solid base and it stands up better. If it is the right size to totally fill out the base of the bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sena in Turkey does a nice job, fast, good communication.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!! I'm also waiting for the next sale. [emoji16] So I'm already studying my options! Actually that black vachetta also interests me a lot. My question about this leather is if looks a bit more casual than nappa. The flat calf definitely looks more formal, which is the look I want for the Angelica.



I kind of get what you mean although i had not thought about it, that vachetta is kind of more casual than nappa or even pebbled/merinos/verona.  Athene and tuscania are even more casual in my opinion because they have the distressing which may not pair with a business suit, for example. But vachetta can have marks on it from use (although they may mostly rub out with a lot of patient thumb action) that may not lend itself to a super polished look all the time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I still want a dark green vachetta angelica.   Totes want it. And even think a river grande aura would be stunning but that double layer of leather on the flap would be hella heavy.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts!! I'm also waiting for the next sale. [emoji16] So I'm already studying my options! Actually that black vachetta also interests me a lot. My question about this leather is if looks a bit more casual than nappa. The flat calf definitely looks more formal, which is the look I want for the Angelica.



I agree overall that vachetta is a more rough and tumble leather which gives a casual vibe. But what stands out about the black vachetta is how black it is, it's super saturated and _that_ looks expensive. Haha. What colors are you considering in flat calf? Black too? I think it would be very sleek.



carterazo said:


> What color is your little miss M? I would love to get one with short rolled handles. [emoji7]  I already know it can be done. What holds me back is the color choices. [emoji28]  That  may be a good thing! [emoji2]



It's cherry red, not to be confused with the nappa cherry red which is much brighter. Colette describes it as raspberry red which I think is exactly right. I really love this red. I have pictures of it in the reference thread. I originally wanted rolled handles too because I thought it would look like the Lady Dior, but am glad I didn't because the shoulder straps make it much easier to carry, like "chic but not fussy". I ended up getting my HG Lady Dior and hardly ever carry it because it's too formal for my lifestyle.

Agree about the colors. I adore the red, and the black and blue are pretty but don't inspire me, and the rest I don't care for. I think a cream shade would be gorgeous... or a mint! What colors are you hoping for?



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Soramillay are you not in the MM BST facebook group?



Yes, I am, I think we all are! That's how Vink knows which bags I just bought from Cowumbut  I think we are bouncing the idea of swapping amongst ourselves cos we are so far away from everybody else and shipping is so high you can't just do it for fun... Thanks for your Modena review (my eye somehow skipped over it earlier), I love that you can fit a full size water bottle in there and the fuchsia lining is so pretty with the champagne! And dark green vachetta would be divine!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> SEA swap club is on! Since we’re a small group we can just group PM or use the BST I don’t think we need anything official. Once i get my new bags I’ll try to take a family picture and you can tell me which ones you’re potentially interested like for the future, and vice versa!
> 
> Vink, what bag are you selling?


PM would be nice. I'm in The BST but through my sister's account. A bit of an anti-social here, lol! [emoji6] 



carterazo said:


> Ooooh, I think an Angelica in flat calf would be perfect! [emoji7] Why hadn't I thought of that before??? [emoji50]   Oh boy, you got my wheels turning!  Marco, we need more colors in flat calf, please! [emoji56]
> Flat calf is the perfect leather for a bag you want to keep its structure. It's stiff but beautiful. My Angelica is in merinos. I haven't carried it much, so it is still holding its shape. It is softer that before though,  I can see how it will continue in that direction with more use. I wonder if eventually it won't stand on it's own? [emoji33]
> The flat calf has a definite sheen, considerably more than the nappa.  BUT, it is not shiny like patent leather. I would say they are three different levels of sheen/shine. Nappa has the least, then flat calf, then patent leather.
> 
> I love my zhoe in flat calf. I think the sheen/shine of the leather helps make the bag. I would get another if there were more colors in flat calf. I'm considering one in nappa,  but wonder if I will miss the sheen. [emoji15] [emoji28]
> 
> What color are you thinking of for the Angelica in flat calf? I am picturing it right now in all the colors and I think it will be a stunning bag. Can't wait to see what you get!


Very informative discussion of flat calf. Thanks!!! I agree, we need more flat calf colors! I would like an oxblood color that's why I have been considering Port merinos. But not really sure about that letter. But then I glanced upon the Cherry Red flat calf and wondered if it would do. It's more red than brown. I have several red bags that's why I prefer a different color. 

The cherry red flat calf has a different shade than same color name in nappa, just in case somebody is wondering.

Interesting on the flat calf. I will just have to decide on the color as there are only a few choices. I think just 5 colors.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I kind of get what you mean although i had not thought about it, that vachetta is kind of more casual than nappa or even pebbled/merinos/verona.  Athene and tuscania are even more casual in my opinion because they have the distressing which may not pair with a business suit, for example. But vachetta can have marks on it from use (although they may mostly rub out with a lot of patient thumb action) that may not lend itself to a super polished look all the time.



Maybe "polished" was the adjective I was looking for earlier as the opposite of casual! [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> I agree overall that vachetta is a more rough and tumble leather which gives a casual vibe. But what stands out about the black vachetta is how black it is, it's super saturated and _that_ looks expensive. Haha. What colors are you considering in flat calf? Black too? I think it would be very sleek.
> 
> 
> 
> It's cherry red, not to be confused with the nappa cherry red which is much brighter. Colette describes it as raspberry red which I think is exactly right. I really love this red. I have pictures of it in the reference thread. I originally wanted rolled handles too because I thought it would look like the Lady Dior, but am glad I didn't because the shoulder straps make it much easier to carry, like "chic but not fussy". I ended up getting my HG Lady Dior and hardly ever carry it because it's too formal for my lifestyle.
> 
> Agree about the colors. I adore the red, and the black and blue are pretty but don't inspire me, and the rest I don't care for. I think a cream shade would be gorgeous... or a mint! What colors are you hoping for?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am, I think we all are! That's how Vink knows which bags I just bought from Cowumbut  I think we are bouncing the idea of swapping amongst ourselves cos we are so far away from everybody else and shipping is so high you can't just do it for fun... Thanks for your Modena review (my eye somehow skipped over it earlier), I love that you can fit a full size water bottle in there and the fuchsia lining is so pretty with the champagne! And dark green vachetta would be divine!


I think we were writing at the same time. [emoji3] Thanks also for the review of little Miss M! Maybe a dark grey flat calf (no brown undertone) would also be my choice as it is a color I want to add in my collection.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> I
> 
> Yes, I am, I think we all are! That's how Vink knows which bags I just bought from Cowumbut  I think we are bouncing the idea of swapping amongst ourselves cos we are so far away from everybody else and shipping is so high you can't just do it for fun... Thanks for your Modena review (my eye somehow skipped over it earlier), I love that you can fit a full size water bottle in there and the fuchsia lining is so pretty with the champagne! And dark green vachetta would be divine!



I asked because you did not know which bag vink was selling in the group ; but understandable you don’t have all the listings memorized with associated tpf handles fresh in your mind!  I actually chose marine lining but I dont mind the fuschia.  The lining really shows itself when the front pockets are open so it is a good model for someone who is particularly in love with a certain leather/lining pairing..I love dark grey with gold hardware and fuschia, so for me that would be an awesome combo.  Or dark chocolate merinos with dark gunmetal and marine lining.  It would be like Chocolate mint!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I asked because you did not know which bag vink was selling in the group ; but understandable you don’t have all the listings memorized with associated tpf handles fresh in your mind!  I actually chose marine lining but I dont mind the fuschia.  The lining really shows itself when the front pockets are open so it is a good model for someone who is particularly in love with a certain leather/lining pairing..I love dark grey with gold hardware and fuschia, so for me that would be an awesome combo.  Or dark chocolate merinos with dark gunmetal and marine lining.  It would be like Chocolate mint!



Ahhh ok! I have total hamster brain so I just scroll quickly until something shiny catches my eye... I shall go read it again. I ordered marine lining with my hazel tan... hope they get my order right.

ETA: Don't see Vink's post but I saw her mention it in the BST so I know now. Jade merinos is beautiful! I'm sure it will sell


----------



## mleleigh

Interesting! Perhaps it’s my color choices, but I have bags in dark brown and black vacchetta and I see nothing casual about either leather. MM vacchetta is very luxe.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Etsy! Forty bucks. I can't remember the store name but I've posted it before about 9 months ago or so , maybe search the thread for etsy bag shaper?
> 
> But painful!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mleleigh said:


> Interesting! Perhaps it’s my color choices, but I have bags in dark brown and black vacchetta and I see nothing casual about either leather. MM vacchetta is very luxe.



I agree those leathers look super luxe, probably because of the color saturation and just sheer gorgeous hue of that dark brown.  They look ink black and super moist dark chocolate fudge, respectively.  I think people probably have a mental association with vachetta style leather that is thicker and more hardy, on more rough and tumble styles, and we are used to seeing the polished glam bags in very uniform in texture, glossy or high sheen leathers.  It’s probably Pavlovian!


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> But what *stands out about the black vachetta is how black it is, it's super saturated and _that_ looks expensive.*





mleleigh said:


> Perhaps it’s my color choices, but I have bags in dark brown and black vacchetta and I see nothing casual about either leather. *MM vacchetta is very luxe*.


I totally agree with both of you!  MM vachetta would make a satchel type bag, like the Siena, look very “polished” (to use @msd_bags’s term). The color saturation and beautiful pebbling would make any structured bag very luxe indeed.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> What color is your little miss M? I would love *to get one with short rolled handles.* [emoji7]  *I already know it can be done.* What holds me back is the color choices. [emoji28]  That  may be a good thing! [emoji2]


That’s good to know. I like the shape of Little Miss M but not the thin straps. But with short rolled handles, she would turn into a lovely satchel.   She would look great in the black vachetta leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So remember how I am all about the bling, ornamentation, tassels, decoration?  Well I thought I would share how I’ve dressed up my midi divina lately and also my penny messenger hack by getting a chain from a second hand store and grabbing two O rings from another unused strap in my closet and putting them together and adding them to my penny messenger to make a triple threat hook on decoration.  It’s ornamentation when not in use, it’s a crook of elbow handbag handle, and it’s a shoulder strap.  The crossbody strap tucks completely away in the center section when not in use.
> I think this will make me more inclined to buy penny messengers at the base price because I know I can use this with any of them.  Once you start adding on additions like extra short straps, tassels, etc, you are getting within 50 euros of a midi selene.  If you do lining color you are within 30 euros of a midi selene and to me it loses some of the appeal, which is what a great little do-it-all (okay, do-it-most) bag it is, for the price point.  You get to have a really versatile bag that can even fit an ipad, for under 200 euros, which is very tempting for me.  Oh and about linings, someone mentioned they liked to see linings, so here is the blue lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862717
> View attachment 3862718
> View attachment 3862719
> View attachment 3862720
> View attachment 3862721



You are so creative!


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So remember how I am all about the bling, ornamentation, tassels, decoration?  Well I thought I would share how I’ve dressed up my midi divina lately and also my penny messenger hack by getting a chain from a second hand store and grabbing two O rings from another unused strap in my closet and putting them together and adding them to my penny messenger to make a triple threat hook on decoration.  It’s ornamentation when not in use, it’s a crook of elbow handbag handle, and it’s a shoulder strap.  The crossbody strap tucks completely away in the center section when not in use.
> I think this will make me more inclined to buy penny messengers at the base price because I know I can use this with any of them.  Once you start adding on additions like extra short straps, tassels, etc, you are getting within 50 euros of a midi selene.  If you do lining color you are within 30 euros of a midi selene and to me it loses some of the appeal, which is what a great little do-it-all (okay, do-it-most) bag it is, for the price point.  You get to have a really versatile bag that can even fit an ipad, for under 200 euros, which is very tempting for me.  Oh and about linings, someone mentioned they liked to see linings, so here is the blue lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3862717
> View attachment 3862718
> View attachment 3862719
> View attachment 3862720
> View attachment 3862721



What is the leather used in these bags?  What’s the cold? It looks like you used marine lining in at least one bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3864505
> View attachment 3864505
> View attachment 3864506
> 
> Sena in Turkey does a nice job, fast, good communication.


Thank you.  I ordered one, but it was hard to make a choice!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Ooh... that would be nice! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> I’m still waiting to hear if the person who shows interest in my bag would like to go forward with the deal, she’s been silent for a couple days now. [emoji17] This bag is very interesting. There’re already 2 persons interested in it then they both backed out at last minute.
> 
> The pieces you got from Cowumbut are beautiful. I was even eyeing one of them myself. [emoji38] But then I have to remind myself of my incoming shipments. [emoji28]
> 
> We need a swap group! Seriously! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Yes we do need a swap group. I am in for that.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Soramillay are you not in the MM BST facebook group?


She is probably like me, I am in it but I cannot seem to get any swaps going, just sales.


----------



## emmaAr

vink said:


> @emmaAr I just want to let you know that both your Aquila matte Angel and Brown rose Aura in the reference thread get me drooling so bad right now.


Thanks @vink. I know that following this thread is no good for my bank balanceThe Angel Midi is such an easy style to carry and feels lighter than I expected in the Aquila Matte leather. This is my first Nappa purchase and this colour is lovely!


----------



## emmaAr

djfmn said:


> I agree Vink. @emmaAr I love love your Brown rose Aura. I have the Aura in burgundy with Gunmetal hardware and it is very similar to your Brown rose Aura in color. At least it seems that way to me. I have 2 Aura's and I love both of them the burgundy and a Forest green. Such a great style and easy to carry.


Thanks @djfmn. This is my first Aura and I love it! Forest green and burgundy are great choices. Here is a comparison photo of burgundy and brownrose.


----------



## djfmn

emmaAr said:


> Thanks @djfmn. This is my first Aura and I love it! Forest green and burgundy are great choices. Here is a comparison photo of burgundy and brownrose.


Thanks for the comparison photo of brown rose and burgundy. I was way off they are very different. I like the brown rose a lot. I also really like the burgundy. Really pretty.


----------



## vink

emmaAr said:


> Thanks @djfmn. This is my first Aura and I love it! Forest green and burgundy are great choices. Here is a comparison photo of burgundy and brownrose.



I seriously love your Aura. That color is beautiful. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

emmaAr said:


> Thanks @vink. I know that following this thread is no good for my bank balanceThe Angel Midi is such an easy style to carry and feels lighter than I expected in the Aquila Matte leather. This is my first Nappa purchase and this colour is lovely!



The closeup of your Angel really did it for me. I love how it look. I’d say it’s much better than the one on the blog. 
Now, if only I can decide on the style for this leather. I’d love to have slouchy bag, but I just don’t want another Selene variety.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> SEA swap club is on! Since we’re a small group we can just group PM or use the BST I don’t think we need anything official. Once i get my new bags I’ll try to take a family picture and you can tell me which ones you’re potentially interested like for the future, and vice versa!
> 
> Vink, what bag are you selling?



I’m letting the Jade Minerva Midi go. It’s very lovely, but it doesn’t fit me. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> Thanks @djfmn. This is my first Aura and I love it! Forest green and burgundy are great choices. Here is a comparison photo of burgundy and brownrose.


Wow that is lovely.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> I totally agree with both of you!  MM vachetta would make a satchel type bag, like the Siena, look very “polished” (to use @msd_bags’s term). The color saturation and beautiful pebbling would make any structured bag very luxe indeed.


I have not look much into Burgundy colored bags until the Oxblood Vachetta became available! 
There's something about that feels different and special from other Burgundies in the market, including High end brands.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> I have not look much into Burgundy colored bags until the Oxblood Vachetta became available!
> There's something about that feels different and special from other Burgundies in the market, including High end brands.


I feel the same way about that dark green Vachetta!  Love the depth of the color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I feel the same way about that dark green Vachetta!  Love the depth of the color.



It’s very special. The image stuck in my head is angelica in dark green vachetta. Want it!


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> It's cherry red, not to be confused with the nappa cherry red which is much brighter. Colette describes it as raspberry red which I think is exactly right. I really love this red. I have pictures of it in the reference thread. I originally wanted rolled handles too because I thought it would look like the Lady Dior, but am glad I didn't because the shoulder straps make it much easier to carry, like "chic but not fussy". I ended up getting my HG Lady Dior and hardly ever carry it because it's too formal for my lifestyle.
> 
> Agree about the colors. I adore the red, and the black and blue are pretty but don't inspire me, and the rest I don't care for. I think a cream shade would be gorgeous... or a mint! What colors are you hoping for?



The cherry red is so pretty!  I really like it, but prefer the the nappa version of the red cherry.  I already have 5 red bags that I love - all different hues, and all satchels.  That's what has kept me from getting little Miss M in red with the short handles.  A hobo style in red cherry is more what I might consider.  I don't know when though....

I would love to see flat calf in purple, a couple shades of green, other blues, yellow, etc.    There is a cream.  If I'm not wrong, I think the taupe that is listed in flat calf is more on the cream side.  I could consider this for little Miss M with rolled handles.  I would really need to know what the exact shade is though.  Hmm


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> That’s good to know. I like the shape of Little Miss M but not the thin straps. But with short rolled handles, she would turn into a lovely satchel.   She would look great in the black vachetta leather.



I don't like the thin straps either.  I asked Collette about the rolled handles about a year ago.  I think she said it would be $30.  I would love it as a satchel, too!  I really don't use my black bags, so that color is out for me.  I already have a Zhoe in blue and don't want to repeat the color.  I have too many red satchels already, so that only leaves me with the taupe... I only just started thinking of that possibility.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

emmaAr said:


> Thanks @vink. I know that following this thread is no good for my bank balanceThe Angel Midi is such an easy style to carry and feels lighter than I expected in the Aquila Matte leather. This is my first Nappa purchase and this colour is lovely!



Is the Aquila Matte lighter than merinos to you? That’s mind boggling if it is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Some of you mentioned about dry tuscania.  I only have a keychain in it, but I grabbed some of my leather conditioner and rubbed it into it, and oh my gosh I have never seen any leather drink up leather cream faster, it went totally matte and drank the stuff up, coat after coat, like a sponge!  The distressing went far less noticeable for the moment but let’s see tomorrow in daylight if that lasts.  Just so funny, I have used this stuff on boots and jackets and bags for a decade and I have never seen leather just vanish the stuff and be dry to the touch within one minute.

In other experimentation news, I cut out the center compartment in my angelica and am super pleased.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Some of you mentioned about dry tuscania.  I only have a keychain in it, but I grabbed some of my leather conditioner and rubbed it into it, and oh my gosh I have never seen any leather drink up leather cream faster, it went totally matte and drank the stuff up, coat after coat, like a sponge!  The distressing went far less noticeable for the moment but let’s see tomorrow in daylight if that lasts.  Just so funny, I have used this stuff on boots and jackets and bags for a decade and I have never seen leather just vanish the stuff and be dry to the touch within one minute.
> 
> In other experimentation news, I cut out the center compartment in my angelica and am super pleased.


I can't wait to hear about the next-day results! The Tuscania leather really appealed to me but I sold the one bag I had in it after a day of light drizzle - it's very porous and I was worried about long term wear. I may have been wrong...

RE: Angelica - I so agree with you! I feel like the center compartment just takes up room in what is otherwise a really nice layout.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I can't wait to hear about the next-day results! The Tuscania leather really appealed to me but I sold the one bag I had in it after a day of light drizzle - it's very porous and I was worried about long term wear. I may have been wrong...
> 
> RE: Angelica - I so agree with you! I feel like the center compartment just takes up room in what is otherwise a really nice layout.


I have been so tempted to do that to several  purses.  The only bag I have with a center compartment that truly works is my Coach Edie.  I love the way it is made.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am feeling sentimental today so I am carrying my very first MM. The one responsible for my addiction.  She is still a favorite.


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In other experimentation news, I cut out the center compartment in my angelica and am super pleased.





pdxhb said:


> RE: Angelica - I so agree with you! I feel like the center compartment just takes up room in what is otherwise a really nice layout.



I’m the exact opposite! The center zip makes Angelica perfect IMO. I use it to store loose beauty items - lip balm, travel-sized hand lotion, hand sanitizer, compact, tissues... my wallet and glasses than fit nicely on one side of the center zip and I use the other side for some flat item storage. Without the center zip, everything would just jumble together. 

To each her own


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> I’m the exact opposite! The center zip makes Angelica perfect IMO. I use it to store loose beauty items - lip balm, travel-sized hand lotion, hand sanitizer, compact, tissues... my wallet and glasses than fit nicely on one side of the center zip and I use the other side for some flat item storage. Without the center zip, everything would just jumble together.
> 
> To each her own


You are exactly right!
And the great thing is that we can customize.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Some of you mentioned about dry tuscania.  I only have a keychain in it, but I grabbed some of my leather conditioner and rubbed it into it, and oh my gosh I have never seen any leather drink up leather cream faster, it went totally matte and drank the stuff up, coat after coat, like a sponge!  The distressing went far less noticeable for the moment but let’s see tomorrow in daylight if that lasts.  Just so funny, I have used this stuff on boots and jackets and bags for a decade and I have never seen leather just vanish the stuff and be dry to the touch within one minute.
> 
> In other experimentation news, I cut out the center compartment in my angelica and am super pleased.



Good for you! I remember seeing @musicmom's cracked Tuscania bag. I don't understand this leather. I recently acquired a biscotti Tuscania midi zip Selene (in a trade), which was almost papery to the touch. I conditioned it right away.


----------



## carterazo

Will any of you ladies who have a mini Zhoe take a measurement for me please?  I would like to know how long (wide?) it is at the point where the zipper closes - the part that sticks out from under the top flap.  TIA! [emoji56]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Some of you mentioned about dry tuscania.  I only have a keychain in it, but I grabbed some of my leather conditioner and rubbed it into it, and oh my gosh I have never seen any leather drink up leather cream faster, it went totally matte and drank the stuff up, coat after coat, like a sponge!  The distressing went far less noticeable for the moment but let’s see tomorrow in daylight if that lasts.  Just so funny, I have used this stuff on boots and jackets and bags for a decade and I have never seen leather just vanish the stuff and be dry to the touch within one minute.
> 
> In other experimentation news, I cut out the center compartment in my angelica and am super pleased.



First of all, wow! You’re brave! I wouldn’t dare to do anything that drastic to my bag. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] But then again, I like having that middle compartment in my Angelica. [emoji4] I put my wallet in there. [emoji4] 

I’ll wait to hear the final result in Tuscania, too. I like the look of it from all the photo, but have to cross it off my wishlist since I heard it’s very dry and can crack. I live in tropical. I don’t know if it can stand my environment. [emoji31]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I can't wait to hear about the next-day results! The Tuscania leather really appealed to me but I sold the one bag I had in it after a day of light drizzle - it's very porous and I was worried about long term wear. I may have been wrong...
> 
> RE: Angelica - I so agree with you! I feel like the center compartment just takes up room in what is otherwise a really nice layout.



What do you mean by it being porous? Could you please explain more? I’m interested in this leather, but since I live in tropical, I’m very hesitate to get it. [emoji17]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> What do you mean by it being porous? Could you please explain more? I’m interested in this leather, but since I live in tropical, I’m very hesitate to get it. [emoji17]


By porous I mean that water sinks into the surface more than staying in little droplets that you could wipe off. I live in a rainy climate, so my bags need to be at least a little water-resistant.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> By porous I mean that water sinks into the surface more than staying in little droplets that you could wipe off. I live in a rainy climate, so my bags need to be at least a little water-resistant.



Oh! I get it now. I’d be nervous as well. I’m so not want my bag to get mold. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Will any of you ladies who have a mini Zhoe take a measurement for me please?  I would like to know how long (wide?) it is at the point where the zipper closes - the part that sticks out from under the top flap.  TIA! [emoji56]



My mini Zhoe doesn't have a zipper closure. Is that a modification?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just keep putting on heavier leather conditioners and the one I tried today, two coats, looks like Vaseline (but made with all organic local ingredients including beeswax) and it is the heaviest stuff I have ever put on leather but after twenty minutes, this keychain still looks matte and feels like paper dry to the touch.  This tuscania just drinks moisturizer.  I wonder if I repeat with the super heavy goop six times in six hours if the results will be the same or if it starts to saturate and get a little sheen?  Matte city here, the thirstiest leather ever!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In other news, I am out and about with my black vachetta midi divina today.  Makes my black camper boots look matte and washed out in comparison! 
And I did not mean to diss tuscania.  In fact I am just about to buy a midnight tuscania midi divina from cowumbut because I cannot wait to have fun ‘feeding’ my bag leather conditioner after leather conditioner to see if it ever gets satisfied.  I dont mind the matte look and paper dry feel and I love that it is supposed to be super light weight, and I love the midnight blue color like river without the vachetta weight.  Plus the distressing has become less noticeable with the conditioning which makes me like it even more (since I prefer subtle distressing more so than extreme distressing).


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> My mini Zhoe doesn't have a zipper closure. Is that a modification?


I didn't know it does not have a zipper like regular Zhoe. I just need a measurement at the widest part just beneath the flap.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I didn't know it does not have a zipper like regular Zhoe. I just need a measurement at the widest part just beneath the flap.



Can you see from this photo? Less than 10 inches. Let me know if I got the right spot you were asking for. [emoji106]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Can you see from this photo? Less than 10 inches. Let me know if I got the right spot you were asking for. [emoji106]
> View attachment 3866284


Yes you did.  [emoji106]   Thank you so much! [emoji56] 
Do you find it to be a good size? What can you fit in it?


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3866229
> View attachment 3866230
> 
> I just keep putting on heavier leather conditioners and the one I tried today, two coats, looks like Vaseline (but made with all organic local ingredients including beeswax) and it is the heaviest stuff I have ever put on leather but after twenty minutes, this keychain still looks matte and feels like paper dry to the touch.  This tuscania just drinks moisturizer.  I wonder if I repeat with the super heavy goop six times in six hours if the results will be the same or if it starts to saturate and get a little sheen?  Matte city here, the thirstiest leather ever!



I recommend that you contact Marina to ask MM about this.  Perhaps he could shed some light on this type of leather, its durability, how to moisturize it etc. His family has several generations of leather experience so it might be helpful.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I can't wait to hear about the next-day results! The Tuscania leather really appealed to me but I sold the one bag I had in it after a day of light drizzle - it's very porous and I was worried about long term wear. I may have been wrong...
> 
> RE: Angelica - I so agree with you! I feel like the center compartment just takes up room in what is otherwise a really nice layout.


I really like having a center compartment with a zipper that is why I love the midi Soulmate and the midi Angelica. I like to keep my wallet in a zipped compartment in my bag. It is so interesting hearing the different opinions on bag styles from MM and what works for some and not for others. I like having a zipper compartment or a zipper closure on my MM bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I recommend that you contact Marina to ask MM about this.  Perhaps he could shed some light on this type of leather, its durability, how to moisturize it etc. His family has several generations of leather experience so it might be helpful.



I have no issues with tuscania leather nor a bag (yet) in tuscania leather (only fascination for its behavior and a high level of entertainment for conditioning my keychain) so I probably think those who have both should reach out for advice should they need it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I really like having a center compartment with a zipper that is why I love the midi Soulmate and the midi Angelica. I like to keep my wallet in a zipped compartment in my bag. It is so interesting hearing the different opinions on bag styles from MM and what works for some and not for others. I like having a zipper compartment or a zipper closure on my MM bags.



I love a zipper closure!  But if it’s a small open space, I don’t find the center compartment to work with me on my angelica, in a very flimsy lightweight (athene) leather, and no snap to close it either.  What happens is that the bag’s structure goes out of whack, and my large items (I use a continental wallet, a couple of nylon pouches that came with mz wallace bags, and a water bottle) don’t stay in the bottom filling out the bottom corners to keep the shape nice, they start to creep up to the opening, it sort of bulges and looks odd.  Without the center compartment, they can all lay next to each other in the bottom.  I dont have small loose items except my keys and there’s a hook for them.
I prefer a zipper closure across the whole top of the bag, but I do not find a small center zip compartment to work for an angelica.  Maybe it would in a different bag.  I dont know!


----------



## VanBod1525

I like how matte the Tuscania is. I haven't had any issues with the leather drying and I spray all my bags with Collonil to maintain colour and protect from rain.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I really like having a center compartment with a zipper that is why I love the midi Soulmate and the midi Angelica. I like to keep my wallet in a zipped compartment in my bag. It is so interesting hearing the different opinions on bag styles from MM and what works for some and not for others. I like having a zipper compartment or a zipper closure on my MM bags.


I do like a zipper closure at the top of the bag - both arianna and divina midi are great for that feature and I have seen others add zippers to some styles. 
Hearing how you use the center compartment makes perfect sense. My low down dirty secret is that I tend to lose things in them and also feel constrained by the added volume of fabric on the bag interior; the result is that I get a little held up in bag rotation because I can’t see/grab everything quickly. I’ve been using pouches and attaching the leash from it to the bag for security. My usual arrangement is to to put my wallet and checks in one zipped pouch and my cosmetics, etc. in another. 
The standard interior slip pockets and side zip pocket have spoiled me compared to many other bags.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I already have a Zhoe in blue and don't want to repeat the color.  I have too many red satchels already, so that only leaves me with the taupe... I only just started thinking of that possibility.


MM taupe, in all types of leather, is a very pretty and easy neutral shade.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Yes you did.  [emoji106]   Thank you so much! [emoji56]
> Do you find it to be a good size? What can you fit in it?



I've only worn it a couple of times to events that  require me to bring only my wallet (small to medium sized) and phones (I have 3 phones!) and an aluminum credit card holder. It's small for daily use for me, but I believe it holds a lot for a small bag.


----------



## msd_bags

My iphone6 is not shown because I'm using it to take the pictures, but there is some room to spare still, maybe a thin pouch will still fit.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> MM taupe, in all types of leather, is a very pretty and easy neutral shade.


Hmmm, now I wish I had a little sample to look at.  [emoji2]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I've only worn it a couple of times to events that  require me to bring only my wallet (small to medium sized) and phones (I have 3 phones!) and an aluminum credit card holder. It's small for daily use for me, but I believe it holds a lot for a small bag.





msd_bags said:


> My iphone6 is not shown because I'm using it to take the pictures, but there is some room to spare still, maybe a thin pouch will still fit.
> View attachment 3866741
> 
> View attachment 3866742


Thanks so much! I can see it fits quite a bit. [emoji56]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love a zipper closure!  But if it’s a small open space, I don’t find the center compartment to work with me on my angelica, in a very flimsy lightweight (athene) leather, and no snap to close it either.  What happens is that the bag’s structure goes out of whack, and my large items (I use a continental wallet, a couple of nylon pouches that came with mz wallace bags, and a water bottle) don’t stay in the bottom filling out the bottom corners to keep the shape nice, they start to creep up to the opening, it sort of bulges and looks odd.  Without the center compartment, they can all lay next to each other in the bottom.  I dont have small loose items except my keys and there’s a hook for them.
> I prefer a zipper closure across the whole top of the bag, but I do not find a small center zip compartment to work for an angelica.  Maybe it would in a different bag.  I dont know!



How come your Angelica doesn’t have a magnet tab? Mine got both the middle zipper compartment and the magnet tab. 

I guess maybe Athene isn’t the suitable leather for this shape then? Mine is pebble. Although it’s soften up, it still holds the shape.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> How come your Angelica doesn’t have a magnet tab? Mine got both the middle zipper compartment and the magnet tab.
> 
> I guess maybe Athene isn’t the suitable leather for this shape then? Mine is pebble. Although it’s soften up, it still holds the shape.



No it’s fine without the center compartment.  It does not have the magnet tab because it was customized that way by the lady who ordered it originally!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am falling in love with Modena.  She stands up so upright, she doesn’t flop over, she shows me everything inside, she can hold it all including mittens, huge scarf and hat, in addition to all my stuff and I can STILL zip it up!  LOVE!


----------



## soramillay

Oh that last photo looks sooo good. Can’t wait for mine. I will be breaking mine in though, cos I want my Modena to slouch.

I have a thought about the tuscania which is that since it is so porous, it probably dries really quickly too, so Vink shouldn’t worry so much about it. Maybe in fact it will be less likely to crack in a humid tropical climate?

The leather that really intrigues me though is the aquila matte. A Siena in the tobacco... that would be a perfect travel bag. Ah but I have too many bags and not enough closet!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I happen to be lusting over the idea of a Aquila Matte Modena if it really is super light as tenKrat said.....  The pebbled is actually fine, but lighter would of course be even better!


----------



## mleleigh

Since we were discussing the Angelica center compartment, I thought it would be useful to post how the Angelica looks if you keep the center compartment and add a top zip. The center compartment is recessed about 2 inches below the leather wings of the top zip. Very useful if you need the security of a complete top zip but still like the added organization of the center compartment. It certainly gives me peace of mind to fully zip it when in public.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So here’s with no zip, no closure, no center compartment.  Everything hangs out in the bottom, filling it out, and the top half flops together naturally to be not so gaping open.  Obviously if i fill it with more things it will gape wider and wider.  I would prefer a zip top on this model for security, not because I live somewhere where anyone has sticky fingers, but because my bags tend to fall from the seat to the floor in my car, or a kid is moving it and it falls over, and my items will scatter. Maybe that’s why I have everything sorted into 3 nylon pouches and a securely shut wallet, so I only have to grab 4 things and put them back in (including my water bottle).


----------



## mleleigh

So cool to see how different Angelica can look depending on leather and customization!


----------



## mleleigh

20% off Halloween sale! Details on the blog


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3867023
> View attachment 3867024
> 
> I am falling in love with Modena.  She stands up so upright, she doesn’t flop over, she shows me everything inside, she can hold it all including mittens, huge scarf and hat, in addition to all my stuff and I can STILL zip it up!  LOVE!



It looks good on you.  




soramillay said:


> Oh that last photo looks sooo good. Can’t wait for mine. I will be breaking mine in though, cos I want my Modena to slouch.
> 
> I have a thought about the tuscania which is that since it is so porous, it probably dries really quickly too, so Vink shouldn’t worry so much about it. Maybe in fact it will be less likely to crack in a humid tropical climate?
> 
> The leather that really intrigues me though is the aquila matte. A Siena in the tobacco... that would be a perfect travel bag. Ah but I have too many bags and not enough closet!



I don’t know. But my first priority focus now is also an Aquila matte, too. If only I can decide on the model. 

I’m not sure how Tuscania will flare in my weather. It may crack in storage or get molded. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I like those viney texture, but I’m varied. [emoji28]


----------



## ceebee12345

Hey all, I need some advice. I am considering the Selene Zip as a new work tote to carry my absurdly heavy work laptop. Because this stupid computer is so old and weighs a ton, I was thinking of getting the bag in merinos since it's the lightest leather. But do you think it would be too delicate? Would the merinos show wear super easily? Do you think I should deal with a little more weight to get a more durable leather? Help!


----------



## TotinScience

ceebee12345 said:


> Hey all, I need some advice. I am considering the Selene Zip as a new work tote to carry my absurdly heavy work laptop. Because this stupid computer is so old and weighs a ton, I was thinking of getting the bag in merinos since it's the lightest leather. But do you think it would be too delicate? Would the merinos show wear super easily? Do you think I should deal with a little more weight to get a more durable leather? Help!


I second this question! Also need a laptop bag and debating Modena vs Selene Zip midi but not sure what leather!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> I second this question! Also need a laptop bag and debating Modena vs Selene Zip midi but not sure what leather!



You gotta buy one of each. Vachetta in the midi selene for sure because then it’s a workhorse, and anything light in the Modena because it has backing and stands up on its own.


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You gotta buy one of each. Vachetta in the midi selene for sure because then it’s a workhorse, and anything light in the Modena because it has backing and stands up on its own.


Best advice ever


----------



## southernbelle43

I also have a question about wear.  I like the look of the midi Selene with it cinched in.  But I have not used the clips because of the way it is stitched.  It looks like it would pull the stitching loose over time. Has anyone else wondered about this?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I personally would get a laptop bag in vachetta. I briefly had the Selene in vachetta, very sturdy, stands up on it's own, and, to me, not heavy. I love merinos, but after having my merinos bag for a day, I discovered a little mark on the bag that looked as if it may have come from my little metal tin of mints stored in one of the slip pockets, or possibly my keys. So it looked like something from the inside was trying to get out to the outside. It eventually smoothed out to not be noticeable, and I haven't had any more issues like that. Merino is just really slouchy, and gets more so with wear. If that kind of thing doesn't bother you for a laptop bag then go for it.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I also have a question about wear.  I like the look of the midi Selene with it cinched in.  But I have not used the clips because of the way it is stitched.  It looks like it would pull the stitching loose over time. Has anyone else wondered about this?


I use the heck out of mine, both cinched and uncinched, and have never noticed an issue with the stitching.


----------



## TotinScience

In the past "website only!" sale experiences -are modifications listed in comments still something that can be requested? Say, one orders a bag in Merinos, but wants side color blocking in nappa, can that be requested and then invoiced for later?
I asked Marina but she's not responding yet. Don't want to get my hopes up


----------



## ceebee12345

Thank you! This is great info. I really appreciate the help with this one.


----------



## tenKrat

I found the description of Aquila matte leather on the MM blog dated back in April. It says that merinos is thicker than Aquila matte but also that Aquila matte is lightweight. 

I guess if I eyeball the two leathers side by side, merinos will look thicker. But I do attest that Aquila matte feels light.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> How come your Angelica doesn’t have a magnet tab? Mine got both the middle zipper compartment and the magnet tab.
> 
> I guess maybe Athene isn’t the suitable leather for this shape then? Mine is pebble. Although it’s soften up, it still holds the shape.


My Angelica also has the middle zipper compartment and the magnetic tab.


----------



## frangipani1

Hi, I am new to Massaccesi and am considering a Phoebe in a soft pink but the crystal pink merinos is not coming up as an option. Does this mean it is permanently discontinued or that they are just temporarily out of this leather? Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I use the heck out of mine, both cinched and uncinched, and have never noticed an issue with the stitching.


Good to know, thanks!!!,


----------



## southernbelle43

frangipani1 said:


> Hi, I am new to Massaccesi and am considering a Phoebe in a soft pink but the crystal pink merinos is not coming up as an option. Does this mean it is permanently discontinued or that they are just temporarily out of this leather? Thank you.


I have contacted them in the past about a leather not listed to see if they had it and they did. So try emailing Marina at Marina@marcomassaccesi.it. Good luck.


----------



## frangipani1

southernbelle43 said:


> I have contacted them in the past about a leather not listed to see if they had it and they did. So try emailing Marina at Marina@marcomassaccesi.it. Good luck.



Thank you, I will try that! If not, are nude pebbled and/or powder Athene good alternatives for a light pink?


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> In the past "website only!" sale experiences -are modifications listed in comments still something that can be requested? Say, one orders a bag in Merinos, but wants side color blocking in nappa, can that be requested and then invoiced for later?
> I asked Marina but she's not responding yet. Don't want to get my hopes up



Have you heard from Marina?


----------



## vink

ceebee12345 said:


> Hey all, I need some advice. I am considering the Selene Zip as a new work tote to carry my absurdly heavy work laptop. Because this stupid computer is so old and weighs a ton, I was thinking of getting the bag in merinos since it's the lightest leather. But do you think it would be too delicate? Would the merinos show wear super easily? Do you think I should deal with a little more weight to get a more durable leather? Help!



I think the bag body in Merino will be fine. But I’m not sure about the strap if it’ll stretch with so heavy workload. It’ll probably get soften fast? How about Nappa? I think Nappa will hold its shape better with a heavy weight. I feel like it has some sort of non-stretching character in the leather so your bag won’t look beat up too fast?


----------



## lenie

frangipani1 said:


> Thank you, I will try that! If not, are nude pebbled and/or powder Athene good alternatives for a light pink?



The nude pebbled is slightly more beige with pink undertones. If you want a true light pink, crystal pink Merinos is your best bet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Nude definitely does not read as pink.  It is a true nude!  I think that makes it amazing and a bag would look great in it.  Has no one bought one and posted photos?  I have always dreamed about it with gunmetal hardware.
I can’t believe after years of availability I’m the first to post pics of champagne pebbled!  That is exactly the warm golden beige that goes with every single thing in my wardrobe.  Like, all of it, every pair of footwear, every coat, it’s just ridiculous how versatile that color works with my stuff.  In contrast, I find gray and not dark taupe really hard to match with my wardrobe. And cognac is a difficult color to pair with other leathers not in the same exact shade but I just simply do not care because it’s my fave.  So I have 5 bags in that.


----------



## lenie

I have the nude pebbled in a Calista and midi Selene. Pictures were posted when I first got the bags. I love the nude color- neutral, elegant, and goes with everything.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Darn I can’t find the photos.  I’m sure it’s super gorgeous and versatile!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angelica in the snow.


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> Have you heard from Marina?


I heard from Marina! We can place orders with her it seems like or put things in comments while ordering online!


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> I heard from Marina! We can place orders with her it seems like or put things in comments while ordering online!



Thanks!! I can't decide if I will order now. ☹️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The downside to frequent 20% off sales, is that you feel like there must be another one around the corner you could wait for!  And what will the Black Friday special be....? At least that’s how my brain works....


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The downside to frequent 20% off sales, is that you feel like there must be another one around the corner you could wait for!  And what will the Black Friday special be....? At least that’s how my brain works....


Totally agree! It seems like they've been having far more 20% sales promos than they used to in the past (at least based on looking at the blog it seems like it). But I also suppose bigger sales have more strict rules on customization, so a color blocking freak like me gets left out


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Darn I can’t find the photos.  I’m sure it’s super gorgeous and versatile!



I found my pictures of my nude pebbled Calista.


----------



## lenie

Just got my Siena in dark green vachetta. Love the style and double compartment. I’ll take pictures this weekend.
First impressions: understated, elegant satchel, not heavy even though it is made of vachetta, holds its shape well ( maybe because of the leather type), more structured than the Sabrina, like the outside pocket, love the color and leather.


----------



## bblonde

I'm trying to join the Facebook bst group. How long does it take to be approved?


----------



## bblonde

lenie said:


> I found my pictures of my nude pebbled Calista.
> View attachment 3868079
> 
> View attachment 3868080



This color is amazing.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I found my pictures of my nude pebbled Calista.
> View attachment 3868079
> 
> View attachment 3868080



A beautiful color, with a hint of pink.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want nude....and I want to see the nude selene midi!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> The nude pebbled is slightly more beige with pink undertones. If you want a true light pink, crystal pink Merinos is your best bet.


I agree with Lenie. I just looked at my nude pebbled and she has described it perfectly.  The only real pink I have in my swatch book is that pink Merinos.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

All the lighter colored neutrals really speak to me.  I’m such a beige and anything beige adjacent(all the way up to cognac) junkie....


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree with Lenie. I just looked at my nude pebbled and she has described it perfectly.  The only real pink I have in my swatch book is that pink Merinos.





lenie said:


> I found my pictures of my nude pebbled Calista.
> View attachment 3868079
> 
> View attachment 3868080


That is really an exquisite color, but not for a klutz like me! I would have marks all over that light color in less than a day.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Just got my Siena in dark green vachetta. Love the style and double compartment. I’ll take pictures this weekend.
> First impressions: understated, elegant satchel, not heavy even though it is made of vachetta, holds its shape well ( maybe because of the leather type), more structured than the Sabrina, like the outside pocket, love the color and leather.[/QUOTE
> 
> You know I lust after that leather, so I cannot wait to see it!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That is really an exquisite color, but not for a klutz like me! I would have marks all over that light color in less than a day.


I am on the same page with you! Much admiration from afar on these beautiful colors.


----------



## VanBod1525

My Medium Grey Verona Theia showed up today. No shipping notice so it was a real surprise. Verona is softer than i thought. I was a bit concerned with some of the descriptions which made it sound like the surface of the leather was rough but it isn't at all. Medium Grey is a lovely colour. I also received a Dark Brown Theia a few weeks ago. It is definitely immediately slouchier than either the Verona or the Athene leathers that I have this style in but I suspect the Verona will soften and slouch after a bit of wear.


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone tried using the promo code? It keeps telling me it's already been used :/


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> My Medium Grey Verona Theia showed up today. No shipping notice so it was a real surprise. Verona is softer than i thought. I was a bit concerned with some of the descriptions which made it sound like the surface of the leather was rough but it isn't at all. Medium Grey is a lovely colour. I also received a Dark Brown Theia a few weeks ago. It is definitely immediately slouchier than either the Verona or the Athene leathers that I have this style in but I suspect the Verona will soften and slouch after a bit of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868234
> View attachment 3868235
> View attachment 3868236



Wow, both are lovely. I have eyed the Theia over and over again and have been so tempted!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone tried using the promo code? It keeps telling me it's already been used :/


I am confused. Are you talking about the one day sale --the Halloween sale. I thought it ended?


----------



## ceebee12345

vink said:


> I think the bag body in Merino will be fine. But I’m not sure about the strap if it’ll stretch with so heavy workload. It’ll probably get soften fast? How about Nappa? I think Nappa will hold its shape better with a heavy weight. I feel like it has some sort of non-stretching character in the leather so your bag won’t look beat up too fast?



This sounds like an excellent alternative. Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I am confused. Are you talking about the one day sale --the Halloween sale. I thought it ended?


It runs through the end of today.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone tried using the promo code? It keeps telling me it's already been used :/


I had that problem on the last website sale. I sent an email order to Marina and let her know abt the issue - got the discount, no problem.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> It runs through the end of today.


Rats I thought I was past temptation!


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> My Medium Grey Verona Theia showed up today. No shipping notice so it was a real surprise. Verona is softer than i thought. I was a bit concerned with some of the descriptions which made it sound like the surface of the leather was rough but it isn't at all. Medium Grey is a lovely colour. I also received a Dark Brown Theia a few weeks ago. It is definitely immediately slouchier than either the Verona or the Athene leathers that I have this style in but I suspect the Verona will soften and slouch after a bit of wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868234
> View attachment 3868235
> View attachment 3868236



That medium gray is so pretty! I can’t wait to get mine. [emoji4]

And that’s the leather for the dark brown?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m seriously loving the grey verona!! Stunning!


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> Has anyone tried using the promo code? It keeps telling me it's already been used :/



It did the same thing for me. I took it as a sign that I have to wait for the next sale.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> It did the same thing for me. I took it as a sign that I have to wait for the next sale.


The reverse happened to me.  I sent an email to Marina asking about availability of leather, etc.  I was not sure she would respond back in time.  She did!! It was very tempting.  Like a sign that I should go ahead.  But in the end I was able to hold off.


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> That medium gray is so pretty! I can’t wait to get mine. [emoji4]
> 
> And that’s the leather for the dark brown?


Vink, the dark brown leather is Tuscania.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Vink, the dark brown leather is Tuscania.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> It did the same thing for me. I took it as a sign that I have to wait for the next sale.





msd_bags said:


> The reverse happened to me.  I sent an email to Marina asking about availability of leather, etc.  I was not sure she would respond back in time.  She did!! It was very tempting.  Like a sign that I should go ahead.  But in the end I was able to hold off.



Such a self control you two have!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m trying so hard to just be happy with the bags I have!  I do have some beauties and I don’t think it is leading me to a happier life to have more than a certain saturation point of a collection size, I think I will be happier if I can learn to appreciate what I have more somehow, but I am weak, so weak.....  I have over 20 bags that I think are phenomenal, when will I ever be happy?  I am setting myself a hard limit of 28, so that I can rotate every 4 weeks, because that’s what I did with my wardrobe, I got it down to 28 fall/winter outfits, and I feel really content with that size closet, with 10 pairs of boots (although that’s only 3 ankle boots, 3 knee high unlined, and 4 shearling lined knee highs, so it really is streamlined, right?) to match with those outfits, and I don’t really think I need 28 bags, my shelf space in my walk in closet can only handle 15 with ease..... but getting it down to 15 feels impossible so I will set a hard upper limit at 28 and that means I am very close, but still want to fill a few color holes in my collection and a few of the massaccesi leathers seem perfect for those holes (like the dark green vachetta! And that medium grey verona!  And any of the dark blues!).... but I need to slow down on my acquisitions, I’ve picked up 4 large MMs and 2 penny messengers in the last 3 months and this is too much for our budget, even secondhand(+ shipping overseas), so I need to calm. It. Down.
SO HARD to resist the temptation to collect collect collect.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m trying so hard to just be happy with the bags I have!  I do have some beauties and I don’t think it is leading me to a happier life to have more than a certain saturation point of a collection size, I think I will be happier if I can learn to appreciate what I have more somehow, but I am weak, so weak.....  I have over 20 bags that I think are phenomenal, when will I ever be happy?  I am setting myself a hard limit of 28, so that I can rotate every 4 weeks, because that’s what I did with my wardrobe, I got it down to 28 fall/winter outfits, and I feel really content with that size closet, with 10 pairs of boots (although that’s only 3 ankle boots, 3 knee high unlined, and 4 shearling lined knee highs, so it really is streamlined, right?) to match with those outfits, and I don’t really think I need 28 bags, my shelf space in my walk in closet can only handle 15 with ease..... but getting it down to 15 feels impossible so I will set a hard upper limit at 28 and that means I am very close, but still want to fill a few color holes in my collection and a few of the massaccesi leathers seem perfect for those holes (like the dark green vachetta! And that medium grey verona!  And any of the dark blues!).... but I need to slow down on my acquisitions, I’ve picked up 4 large MMs and 2 penny messengers in the last 3 months and this is too much for our budget, even secondhand(+ shipping overseas), so I need to calm. It. Down.
> SO HARD to resist the temptation to collect collect collect.




I can understand the sentiment. I’m not big on shoes and have only 2 pairs that I wear daily. (Not counting a pair of gym shoes and a pair of snow boots for when I have a trip abroad that requires it, and another pair of sandals that I rarely wear unless we go to the beach or out for camping. DH has a much bigger collection just for his running shoes alone. [emoji28]) But I still keep buying bags. [emoji28] Some year, I’d buy a lot. Some year, not so many. 

Well, look at yourself and find the trigger. Meanwhile, look in your closet and enjoy it. Maybe you’ll find out that you already have the best one sit there waiting for you all the time. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> It did the same thing for me. I took it as a sign that I have to wait for the next sale.


@lenie, I managed to resist this sale, too.  The dark green vachetta was very tempting, but I'm cooling my jets for a while.  Can't wait to see your dark green vachetta Siena.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am also dying to see the newest dark green vachetta goody!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am hopeless though. Just bought two more MMs from the BST so now my collection is at 13 MMs which is unlucky so I guess I need another to get off that number right???  (Although two are penny messengers so it’s really 11 full bags and 2 SLG-minibags)
At least they were ridiculously reasonable in price (two for a hundred), already in my neck of the woods so quick and inexpensive postage with no hassles with the customs, and two styles I’ve always wanted to try: full angel and midi minerva, and one color on my list I’ve been meaning to check off: taupe.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am hopeless though. Just bought two more MMs from the BST so now my collection is at 13 MMs which is unlucky so I guess I need another to get off that number right???  (Although two are penny messengers so it’s really 11 full bags and 2 SLG-minibags)
> At least they were ridiculously reasonable in price (two for a hundred), already in my neck of the woods so quick and inexpensive postage with no hassles with the customs, and two styles I’ve always wanted to try: full angel and midi minerva, and one color on my list I’ve been meaning to check off: taupe.



Great bargains! I bet you could fix the minor flaws since you are handy with leather. Maybe you’ll sell a bag and get down to 12!

Like everyone else, the Halloween code didn’t work for me when I tried it. I knew I could order by email but didn’t pull the trigger. I would like a black vachetta mini miss M with fuchsia lining, but am in no hurry. Maybe I should purge a few bags first.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh yeah I can definitely do that or then not be bothered because I am not super picky.  
I could sell a bag perhaps but I am not really wanting to sell ANY, they are all great, but I need to fund the new purses I have dreamed in my head so that would be a way to get a good ways towards a new purse, so.... I listed a few!  I probably will delete them in a few days with preemptive sellers remorse.
Will all of you be able to resist the Black Friday sale who resisted the Halloween sale, assuming it’s a bigger discount?  Just wondering!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

11 out of 24, I just counted my collection including the ones that just got mailed, and that’s almost exactly half! And my first one I got 13 months ago.  13 MMs in 13 months.... and that’s with being banned for half of that time period!  I am super impressive.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh yeah I can definitely do that or then not be bothered because I am not super picky.
> I could sell a bag perhaps but I am not really wanting to sell ANY, they are all great, but I need to fund the new purses I have dreamed in my head so that would be a way to get a good ways towards a new purse, so.... I listed a few!  I probably will delete them in a few days with preemptive sellers remorse.
> 
> Will all of you be able to resist the Black Friday sale who resisted the Halloween sale, assuming it’s a bigger discount?  Just wondering!



In a word, NO!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh yeah I can definitely do that or then not be bothered because I am not super picky.
> I could sell a bag perhaps but I am not really wanting to sell ANY, they are all great, but I need to fund the new purses I have dreamed in my head so that would be a way to get a good ways towards a new purse, so.... I listed a few!  I probably will delete them in a few days with preemptive sellers remorse.
> Will all of you be able to resist the Black Friday sale who resisted the Halloween sale, assuming it’s a bigger discount?  Just wondering!


I resisted! But it was somewhat easier as I am waiting on three new bags. 
To stay on top of my collection, I recently sold a couple bags, which helps ease the crowding a bit. I have a few more non MM bags to purge, as well. I am working on a shelving configuration to store my bags in a more accessible way and encourage a more thorough rotation.


----------



## TotinScience

i ordered a couple of small leather goods to save on shipping, as my mom got a new bag ordered


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> i ordered a couple of small leather goods to save on shipping, as my mom got a new bag ordered



Ooh, what?  Card holder?  Phoebe? Flora?


----------



## Sickgrl13

I searched the thread but didn't find an answer.  Am I assuming correctly that the Penny messenger is not offered in vachetta due to the leather being really thick? 

If there is a black Friday sale, I am plotting my moves ahead of time so I won't have to scramble!  I am dying for something in river blue, oxblood, or green vachetta.  My black merinos Penny messenger has become my go-to bag since I got it several months ago and I'd love to add more of them.  If not, I will be happy with more Auras too.  Or a Zhoe.  Or a Siena. Heck, give me any MM bag!

Also, did previously Black Friday sales exclude color blocking?


----------



## lenie

You are correct- they won't do the Penny messenger in vachetta. I've asked a couple of times. A Zhoe in vachetta is beautiful. I have the Zhoe in Taupe and black vachetta.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m trying so hard to just be happy with the bags I have!  I do have some beauties and I don’t think it is leading me to a happier life to have more than a certain saturation point of a collection size, I think I will be happier if I can learn to appreciate what I have more somehow, but I am weak, so weak.....  I have over 20 bags that I think are phenomenal, when will I ever be happy?  I am setting myself a hard limit of 28, so that I can rotate every 4 weeks, because that’s what I did with my wardrobe, I got it down to 28 fall/winter outfits, and I feel really content with that size closet, with 10 pairs of boots (although that’s only 3 ankle boots, 3 knee high unlined, and 4 shearling lined knee highs, so it really is streamlined, right?) to match with those outfits, and I don’t really think I need 28 bags, my shelf space in my walk in closet can only handle 15 with ease..... but getting it down to 15 feels impossible so I will set a hard upper limit at 28 and that means I am very close, but still want to fill a few color holes in my collection and a few of the massaccesi leathers seem perfect for those holes (like the dark green vachetta! And that medium grey verona!  And any of the dark blues!).... but I need to slow down on my acquisitions, I’ve picked up 4 large MMs and 2 penny messengers in the last 3 months and this is too much for our budget, even secondhand(+ shipping overseas), so I need to calm. It. Down.
> SO HARD to resist the temptation to collect collect collect.



HBG, I just wanted to thank you for a very raw and honest post.  I feel a deep conflict in my heart between contentment and collecting.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Claudia Herzog said:


> HBG, I just wanted to thank you for a very raw and honest post.  I feel a deep conflict in my heart between contentment and collecting.



Yeah I have no filter.  
Glad you appreciate that! Not everyone does...


----------



## lenie

If they do another sale with a bigger discount, I might do a Siena in the oxblood vachetta and a Midi Minerva in the brown rose Nappa.  Hopefully, I’ll have a little more time to save money and consider leathers/colors/ styles.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lenie said:


> If they do another sale with a bigger discount, I might do a Siena in the oxblood vachetta and a Midi Minerva in the brown rose Nappa.  Hopefully, I’ll have a little more time to save money and consider leathers/colors/ styles.



I want to hear everyone’s fantasy big Black Friday sale purchase!  Ramble on!


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> You are correct- they won't do the Penny messenger in vachetta. I've asked a couple of times. A Zhoe in vachetta is beautiful. I have the Zhoe in Taupe and black vachetta.


Thamks lenie. Maybe a mini Zhoe in oxblood vachetta will fit the bill. Or another Aura would not go amiss. Or Siena. Or a Penny messenger in black cherry nappa.  There's too many choices and the money tree is drying up!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would totally get an angelica in dark green vachetta and also a midi selene in any dark blue with gold hardware, zip top and messenger strap of course..... a penny messenger in bronze with the tassel, and a penelope in deep blue africa.... yum it’s nice to dream up my thousand euro purchase!  Where’s my fruitful money tree too? Even a sale would make that a tough one to manage, but it is so nice to plan fantasy purchases down to the last details!

By the way I heard someone mention colorblocking.  And many times it’s mentioned that the webshop does not have every single color and style combination shown.  
I’m sure you could put in the notes basically any customization or modification to your order (different leather than what was possible to choose, etc) when you checkout, and for them to send you an invoice for whatever additional costs there might be with whatever changes you are hoping for.  If it’s a limited availability leather you could let them know that you chose for example black merinos but what you really wanted was say, aquamarine athene but if that’s not available then second choice would be mud verona, but if that is not possible then tan Aquila Matte, and if even that is totally out of stock, then go ahead and make it in black merinos.  And to send you an invoice for any price difference to be made up.  Same with other modifications.  The problem is of course if you won’t make the purchase at all without knowing with certainty what it will end up being,then you should not play that game and do a back and forth with Marina instead and nail it all down ahead of time before pulling the trigger.  In my experience, the factory is usually able to do whatever you have in mind, with the exception of using vachetta on every style (it’s a thick leather they don’t offer on small items, for example), so if you have something in your mind, go ahead and order it with instructions in the notes.  Especially if it’s a flash sale and you don’t feel you have time to wait to hear back from Marina, and ESPECIALLY if you want the bag regardless of whether it’s your first, second, or third choice leather.  You’ll probably be pleasantly surprised to get your first choice most of the time.

Definitely don’t feel like you can’t get an angel midi because only regular angel is on the site, for example.  Order the regular angel and put in the notes ‘midi please’ and you’ll get a 30 euro refund in your paypal when they process your order.  Don’t think that you can’t order green vachetta because it doesn’t show up in the shop as an option.  The webshop is limited, but the notes functionality solves nearly all!   But direct communication with Marina probably gets you all the details you need about possibilities where the webshop leaves you wondering.  
Just my advice!  I’m not an expert!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am hopeless though. Just bought two more MMs from the BST so now my collection is at 13 MMs which is unlucky so I guess I need another to get off that number right???  (Although two are penny messengers so it’s really 11 full bags and 2 SLG-minibags)
> At least they were ridiculously reasonable in price (two for a hundred), already in my neck of the woods so quick and inexpensive postage with no hassles with the customs, and two styles I’ve always wanted to try: full angel and midi minerva, and one color on my list I’ve been meaning to check off: taupe.


I am hopeless at searching this forum. Do you have your own showcase thread? (I know a lot of the scarf ladies do this, and they are fun!) If not, please make one!! I would love to see your bags, hear about your choices, and see some pairings with outfits! Please?


----------



## momasaurus

lenie said:


> You are correct- they won't do the Penny messenger in vachetta. I've asked a couple of times. A Zhoe in vachetta is beautiful. I have the Zhoe in Taupe and black vachetta.


Taupe and black color-blocked? So tempting.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I am hopeless at searching this forum. Do you have your own showcase thread? (I know a lot of the scarf ladies do this, and they are fun!) If not, please make one!! I would love to see your bags, hear about your choices, and see some pairings with outfits! Please?



I joined your friend chat wardrobe thread and posted 5 outfits so go take a look !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Heading out the door to run a couple errands and then meet a girlfriend for drinks this evening, and my octane penny is coming with me.  I decided she’s a green bag.  Teal, really, but if I have to say if she reads more as a bluish green or a greenish blue, she’s a blueish GREEN.  Just my two cents.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way my 9.7” iPad Pro with keyboard plus all my essentials including makeup pouch are in there!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3869702
> 
> Heading out the door to run a couple errands and then meet a girlfriend for drinks this evening, and my octane penny is coming with me.  I decided she’s a green bag.  Teal, really, but if I have to say if she reads more as a bluish green or a greenish blue, she’s a blueish GREEN.  Just my two cents.


I love the tassel. Can we get MM to make tassels for bags we already have? I like my Penny Messy (except for the strap), but it is too plain.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I love the tassel. Can we get MM to make tassels for bags we already have? I like my Penny Messy (except for the strap), but it is too plain.



Oh my gosh for sure you can order tassels. Email marina and she will hook you up.  They are like 22 euros each?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And while you are at it, ask for an additional strap with studs up and down it.  Like the little round pyramid studs on the Modena as accents.  I’m sure they can do that, for a price that makes it worthwhile for the effort.  Then you can have the plain strap removed at a local cobbler and clip the new strap on, or have it attached, or something.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In other words, never stop ornamenting and dressing up and restyling your existing bags that you otherwise love, in delicious leathers, that work for you!  An accessory or new strap can make all the difference.


----------



## TotinScience

Black Friday fantasy sale for me definitely includes a Venus in some green color, unless I have good luck snatching her up from the sample sale in octane . In the bags that I want but don’t really need would be a colorblocked Aphrodite in dark grey nappa with Tuscan yellow sides with dark gunmetal.


----------



## mleleigh

Mine would be a colorblocked Siena - dark green vacchetta for the main body with black vacchetta for the accents / straps and dark gunmetal hardware... tasty!


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Mine would be a colorblocked Siena - dark green vacchetta for the main body with black vacchetta for the accents / straps and dark gunmetal hardware... tasty!


That is beautiful! Black and green are always so chic together


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> Mine would be a colorblocked Siena - dark green vacchetta for the main body with black vacchetta for the accents / straps and dark gunmetal hardware... tasty!



Great minds think alike!  That is one of the combos I’ve been thinking about.


----------



## vink

I’d want a brown rose Nappa and tan Aquila matte. But I can’t decide on style.


----------



## lenie

Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mmmmmmm green vachetta.....!! So pretty!!!!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]
> View attachment 3870258
> 
> View attachment 3870259
> 
> View attachment 3870260
> 
> View attachment 3870261
> 
> View attachment 3870262



That’s a very nice green.


----------



## msd_bags

starhaven said:


> 1. Siena in cuoio vacchetta (wonderful textural variations on leather), light gold hardware, cappuccino lining, extra back sleeve for trolley, additional leather patch for long strap.
> 
> 2. Angelica in red cherry nappa (leather is amazing true red!), light gold hardware, light pink lining, removal of central compartment, same addition for long leather strap.
> 
> 3. Juliet in midnight blue tuscania, dark gunmetal hardware, light blue lining, same addition for long leather strap.


Quoted from the reference thread.
Your bags are all so beautiful!! Love Siena in vachetta.  And my favorite is the Angelica in red nappa!  Wow!! Now I'm not sure if I can not order during the next sale.  I almost did this Halloween sale.  Now I don't know...


----------



## starhaven

msd_bags said:


> Quoted from the reference thread.
> Your bags are all so beautiful!! Love Siena in vachetta.  And my favorite is the Angelica in red nappa!  Wow!! Now I'm not sure if I can not order during the next sale.  I almost did this Halloween sale.  Now I don't know...



The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.


----------



## ajamy

Love these two, I really wanted to order Theia Midi in the green Verona, but couldn’t justify it when my horse really needs a new bridle.  That will have to be enough to satisfy my lust for fine leather for the moment!
Does the brown Toscana have a back slip pocket?  Am thinking that when I eventually get a theia, either that or an external zip pocket would be a must.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Very pretty @starhaven! i don't know why I was thinking Cuoio was out of stock.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In other words, never stop ornamenting and dressing up and restyling your existing bags that you otherwise love, in delicious leathers, that work for you!  An accessory or new strap can make all the difference.


You're right - all this would cheer me up a lot! thanks!! My next order will be a colorblocked bag of some sort.


----------



## vink

starhaven said:


> The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.



Are you sure about the Tuscania being close to Bal’s leather? That’s what I suspect from the texture I saw, but the drying comments freak me out quite a lot. It’s a leather I cross off my list many times but still keeps crawling back.


----------



## carterazo

starhaven said:


> The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.


What color/leather is the Angelica in your profile picture?  It's gorgeous!  [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

starhaven said:


> The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.


Your bags are stunning, starhaven! I love the leather choices and all your customizations! Would you mind me asking how much it was for the additional strap patch?


----------



## vink

starhaven said:


> The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.



I truly love the look of the floppy Juliet! Much better than a rigid ones and it’s right up my alley. I can’t believe how different a leather could make to that one bag. 

Congrats on scoring such a head turners. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Black Friday fantasy sale for me definitely includes a Venus in some green color, unless I have good luck snatching her up from the sample sale in octane . In the bags that I want but don’t really need would be a colorblocked Aphrodite in dark grey nappa with Tuscan yellow sides with dark gunmetal.


The octane bag is gorgeous. I hope you get it in the sample sale when MM has one.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]
> View attachment 3870258
> 
> View attachment 3870259
> 
> View attachment 3870260
> 
> View attachment 3870261
> 
> View attachment 3870262


Lenie these bags are just gorgeous. I love both of them.


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, your dark green vachetta Siena is fabulous. And your red cherry nappa Juliet looks so soft. Both are really lovely.


----------



## tenKrat

@starhaven, your cuoio vachetta Siena is stunning.

I love the color and variations in the leather. Looks like she will handle travel very well, especially with that cool sleeve in the back that you added.

A bag that looks like it’s been places, with unapologetic scratches and a hardened look that comes with patina, is a thing of beauty.

Wishing you safe and fun travels with that Siena.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]
> View attachment 3870258
> 
> View attachment 3870259
> 
> View attachment 3870260
> 
> View attachment 3870261
> 
> View attachment 3870262


I have been waiting to see this and it is as exquisite as I pictured it!  Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## soramillay

Some amazing new bags being put out right now!



lenie said:


> Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]
> View attachment 3870258
> 
> View attachment 3870259
> 
> View attachment 3870260
> 
> View attachment 3870261
> 
> View attachment 3870262



Oh wow, Lente, the dark green vachetta is so beautiful and perfect for the Siena. It reminds me of old world Europe. There are not many shades like this anywhere. Truly a special leather. Now I am envisioning a dark green vachetta little Miss M with sage lining. What to choose? This one is going to sell out for sure, like the rust and dark taupe vachetta.



starhaven said:


> The bags are amazing indeed! The vacchetta is beautiful for the Siena style. The dark green vacchetta from above is also super lovely. I'm thinking of an Aura for this leather. I highly recommend Red Cherry nappa for a true red bag. The colour really pops. I also love the Tuscania leather which is very similar to the Balenciaga leathers.



Starhaven, you should have shared your bags here too! I almost missed them if msd hadn’t commented that they were in the reference thread. You picked 3 gorgeous bags in 3 leathers! The red cherry nappa Angelica really stands out. I never thought of this combination but it works so well for a statement bag.


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie , that Sienna in dark green is perfection! I like this style more so than Juliet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can someone help me out with something?
Does an aura fit an ipad?
I would think not but my penny messenger does.  So maybe?  And the width is 9.45” and the base width of an aura is 9.4” so I’m thinking if you were okay with the sides bending a bit it probably would...?


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Are you sure about the Tuscania being close to Bal’s leather? That’s what I suspect from the texture I saw, but the drying comments freak me out quite a lot. It’s a leather I cross off my list many times but still keeps crawling back.


I have almost all the colours in the Tuscania, and not one leather is dry. I don’t understand this at all. Perhaps one hide was a bit dry-ish? Anyway it is very thin and light and at the same time hardwearing, so a bit similar to the Bal leather, which is very hardwearing too!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Got home a little early so I took pictures of my Siena in dark green vachetta, light gold hardware, and cappuccino lining. I also took comparison pictures with my Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa so you can see the size difference. The Juliette is a slightly bigger by measurement, but the Nappa leather slouches nicely so it feels smaller.  I’ve been carrying the Siena since I received it. I really like the duo compartments to keep my things a little more organized. I use the card pocket for parking tickets and receipts- it is so useful. It is very comfortable carrying by the hand, on the arm, or with the shoulder strap. The shoulder strap is wide enough to easily balance the size of the bag and does not dig into the shoulders. Love this new style![emoji2]
> View attachment 3870258
> 
> View attachment 3870259
> 
> View attachment 3870260
> 
> View attachment 3870261
> 
> View attachment 3870262



The bags are very lovely! Congrats!! The bottle green Vachetta is more green than I imagined and wonderful!!


----------



## bonniekir

Starhaven..Congrats with you 3 lovely and very different bags! I like the special touches you gave your bags!


----------



## TotinScience

@starhaven, your bags are incredible! I especially adore Sienna - if I were a more avid traveler, I'd get her with that bag slip thingy yesterday


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi ladies, I just needed to say so many lovely bags being shown! 

 AND, I gave in and ordered during the recent 20% off sale.  A Siena in amaranto with dark gunmetal hardware!   Since they never finished the website with all the leathers, there is no pre image.  However, the ruby red merinos is close, so this is how should look: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji7]


----------



## lenie

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, I just needed to say so many lovely bags being shown!
> 
> AND, I gave in and ordered during the recent 20% off sale.  A Siena in amaranto with dark gunmetal hardware!   Since they never finished the website with all the leathers, there is no pre image.  However, the ruby red merinos is close, so this is how should look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



I have the amaranto and it will be so pretty in the Siena. Amaranto is a more vibrant color than the ruby red Merinos so it will be so pretty in that color. Congratulations on a great choice!


----------



## mkpurselover

lenie said:


> I have the amaranto and it will be so pretty in the Siena. Amaranto is a more vibrant color than the ruby red Merinos so it will be so pretty in that color. Congratulations on a great choice!


Thanks!  I'm looking forward to this new style [emoji162]


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can someone help me out with something?
> Does an aura fit an ipad?
> I would think not but my penny messenger does.  So maybe?  And the width is 9.45” and the base width of an aura is 9.4” so I’m thinking if you were okay with the sides bending a bit it probably would...?



The Aura fits a *mini* iPad with just a little room at the top, so the bag closes easily. 

Here’s a pic in my dark taupe vachetta Aura:


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I have almost all the colours in the Tuscania, and not one leather is dry. I don’t understand this at all. Perhaps one hide was a bit dry-ish? Anyway it is very thin and light and at the same time hardwearing, so a bit similar to the Bal leather, which is very hardwearing too!



Thank you so much for this feedback. Back up on the list it goes! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, I just needed to say so many lovely bags being shown!
> 
> AND, I gave in and ordered during the recent 20% off sale.  A Siena in amaranto with dark gunmetal hardware!   Since they never finished the website with all the leathers, there is no pre image.  However, the ruby red merinos is close, so this is how should look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]


MKpurselover this is just gorgeous. I love the Amaranto. I have a midi Selene in Amaranto and it is such a versatile color. I use it all the time. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> The Aura fits a *mini* iPad with just a little room at the top, so the bag closes easily.
> 
> Here’s a pic in my dark taupe vachetta Aura:
> View attachment 3872147



Oh thanks!  How odd that I can fit an ipad in a penny messenger but it would not fit in an aura....?    If you decide again to part with your dark chocolate merinos aura, I will snatch it up this time, if you are willing to send it back overseas, because a) I am expanding my weekend crossbody collection after enjoying my penny messengers so so much, and b) I have some amazing knee high boots in dark chocolate with dark gunmetal hardware accents and I would feel so chic carrying a coordinating purse!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, I just needed to say so many lovely bags being shown!
> 
> AND, I gave in and ordered during the recent 20% off sale.  A Siena in amaranto with dark gunmetal hardware!   Since they never finished the website with all the leathers, there is no pre image.  However, the ruby red merinos is close, so this is how should look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]



You are so smart.  I want an amaranto bag so bad.  It reminds me of Chanel caviar red leather that I have seen in classic flap bags, so luxe looking, truly an expensive looking leather and also being a pop of color that could really make an outfit.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> The Aura fits a *mini* iPad with just a little room at the top, so the bag closes easily.
> 
> Here’s a pic in my dark taupe vachetta Aura:
> View attachment 3872147


that Taupe Vachetta is so gorgeous!


----------



## vink

A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene. 

Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4] 

There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake. 

Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982



This is so beautiful!! And I'm glad you have no issues with the strap. I don't recall seeing Cielo before?


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> This is so beautiful!! And I'm glad you have no issues with the strap. I don't recall seeing Cielo before?



It’s a new leather. I think it’s released with the fall collection. [emoji4]


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982



A beautiful cool mint green. Totally gorgeous, especially with the lining. So the full size Selene has longer straps than Selene Midi? I always thought the midi and full bags had the same strap drop.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> A beautiful cool mint green. Totally gorgeous, especially with the lining. So the full size Selene has longer straps than Selene Midi? I always thought the midi and full bags had the same strap drop.



Thank you. [emoji4] They have different strap drop. I think more than an inch. With the full-size, I can just sling it on my shoulder without getting scratch on the under side of the upper arms. [emoji4]


----------



## momasaurus

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982


This is fabulous! I've been intrigued by cielo, but seeing it with a deeper lining is really really really exciting.


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982



Gorgeous combination! The marine lining really highlights the cielo color and I really like the Selene and the versatility of changing its shape. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## bblonde

Hi, I've been trying to join the FB bst group for a week or so... Is there something I have to do besides request to join? Help much appreciated.


----------



## bblonde

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982


I've been wondering about this color in a bag, and it's stunning!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982


Gorgeous!!! 
Love this color selection!


----------



## tenKrat

@HopelessBagGirl,

A regular size iPad (without a bulky protective case) fits in an Aura!  It fits just right, not much wiggle room. 



Few and smaller items will also fit with an iPad inside.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982



Cielo is a very pretty pastel!  Lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

Since I have her out, I picked out an outfit to wear with my dark taupe vachetta Aura this afternoon. I feel so East Coast with my Converses. (Then I feel so West Coast with my Vans. Those are for another day and another bag!)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Since I have her out, I picked out an outfit to wear with my dark taupe vachetta Aura this afternoon. I feel so East Coast with my Converses. (Then I feel so West Coast with my Vans. Those are for another day and another bag!)
> View attachment 3873305



***You aren’t really that into your dark chocolate merinos aura.....you were on the fence once, you might very well be again in the future.....and want to sell it to hopeless.....  ***

How’s my Jedi mind trick going?


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Since I have her out, I picked out an outfit to wear with my dark taupe vachetta Aura this afternoon. I feel so East Coast with my Converses. (Then I feel so West Coast with my Vans. Those are for another day and another bag!)
> View attachment 3873305


Love this outfit!
I am now curious abt your Vans, though. We have a new Vans store near my office and I have been looking at them, considering some styling options. Especially the peanuts fabrics.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Since I have her out, I picked out an outfit to wear with my dark taupe vachetta Aura this afternoon. I feel so East Coast with my Converses. (Then I feel so West Coast with my Vans. Those are for another day and another bag!)
> View attachment 3873305


Tenkrat I love your bag and your outfit. Shoes are perfect. East Coast converses - does that mean because I am on the east coast Converses are the shoes for me!!!!


----------



## bblonde

msd_bags said:


> This is so beautiful!! And I'm glad you have no issues with the strap. I don't recall seeing Cielo before?


Check the MM blog fortheloveofmassaccesi.com website. A beautiful and informative place, all new leathers are announced there, with swatch photos.


----------



## bblonde

About that FB page, I can't sell anything (beautiful, beautiful bags...) unless someone clues me in. I rarely go on FB, so I'm thinking all I had to do was request to join to be admitted.

Am I missing something major? Please tell. Thanks.


----------



## bblonde

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982


Vink, I admired your Arctic midi, which I saw awhile ago and fell in love with, and now you've chosen the cielo, which is a leather I wanted to try, but didn't feel gutsy enough. But again your choice really paid off. Both Arctic and cielo make beautiful bags. Marine with cielo really works. I want something in cielo now.

(edit:  why do my emojis not load?)


----------



## piosavsfan

bblonde said:


> About that FB page, I can't sell anything (beautiful, beautiful bags...) unless someone clues me in. I rarely go on FB, so I'm thinking all I had to do was request to join to be admitted.
> 
> Am I missing something major? Please tell. Thanks.


Maybe the admin for the group hasn't signed in so they haven't had a chance to approve you?


----------



## msd_bags

Used this photo for another thread, might as well post her here too. [emoji7] I wonder why MM did not include this in the website, Zhoe Legend is such a wonderful design! I don't have a full size Zhoe to compare her with, only the mini.



She was a victim of a Sprite splashing incident but she came out unscathed! Just used wet wipes (scary when the area was wet) but the leather dried evenly. This is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco's usual leathers.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Used this photo for another thread, might as well post her here too. [emoji7] I wonder why MM did not include this in the website, Zhoe Legend is such a wonderful design! I don't have a full size Zhoe to compare her with, only the mini.
> View attachment 3873764
> 
> 
> She was a victim of a Sprite splashing incident but she came out unscathed! Just used wet wipes (scary when the area was wet) but the leather dried evenly. This is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco's usual leathers.


What color calf leathet is this? I  think it may be what I'm looking for. Is it a smidge darker irl?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> What color calf leathet is this? I  think it may be what I'm looking for. Is it a smidge darker irl?



I looked at other photos and this bag seems to photograph lighter than actual. Marco called it beige calf. Here is a better photo of color (based on my iphone display). A bit darker than what I first posted but naybe still very slightly lighter than actual. To me it has a yellow undertone irl. (The other bag is Linea Pelle in color Sand I think)



And below is the photo sent by Marco before comparing off white nappa (bottom swatch), this beige calf at the middle, and shimmer cream Nabuk on top.


Hope these help!


----------



## carterazo

Thank you so, so much! This very helpful.  [emoji256] [emoji258] [emoji257]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you so, so much! This very helpful.  [emoji256] [emoji258] [emoji257]


Happy to help a fellow bag enthusiast!!


----------



## lenie

My dark green Verona Calista just shipped! Dark green is one of my favorite colors (can you tell)?


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> My dark green Verona Calista just shipped! Dark green is one of my favorite colors (can you tell)?


I want to see!!!


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> This is fabulous! I've been intrigued by cielo, but seeing it with a deeper lining is really really really exciting.



Thank you! I had quite a hard time picking out lining, actually. [emoji28] Racing against time, go against my usual pick and everything. I’m glad it turn out much better than I thought, too. [emoji4] 




lenie said:


> Gorgeous combination! The marine lining really highlights the cielo color and I really like the Selene and the versatility of changing its shape. Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you! The marine really goes well with Cielo. Much better than I thought, actually. And I really like Selene, too. This is my first full size Selene and I don’t think it’ll be the last. [emoji4] 




bblonde said:


> I've been wondering about this color in a bag, and it's stunning!



Thank you! [emoji4] It’s really nice as a real bag. That small piece of swatch in the computer screen doesn’t do it justice especially if you’re a pastel fan. [emoji4] 




pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous!!!
> Love this color selection!



Thank you! I’m actually quite nervous about picking Marine, but it turns out much better than I thought. [emoji4] I’m glad I decided to take a risk. [emoji4] 




tenKrat said:


> Cielo is a very pretty pastel!  Lovely!



Thank you! It’s really a perfect cool-tone pastel green. [emoji4] 




bblonde said:


> Vink, I admired your Arctic midi, which I saw awhile ago and fell in love with, and now you've chosen the cielo, which is a leather I wanted to try, but didn't feel gutsy enough. But again your choice really paid off. Both Arctic and cielo make beautiful bags. Marine with cielo really works. I want something in cielo now.
> 
> (edit:  why do my emojis not load?)



Thank you for your kind comment. You really should try them. If you’re a pastel person like I am, you’d love them. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> My dark green Verona Calista just shipped! Dark green is one of my favorite colors (can you tell)?



Yay! Can’t wait to see! I Love Verona! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the BST!!!!!!  Me and my first Minnie are true love.  I never thought I would want nabuk but I love it.  I LOVE the taupe color, matches my Frye carmen boots I’m wearing today, so I feel so coordinated.  I just love this bag, but..... the tipping over backwards was driving me insane so I cut out the center compartment and put my organizer/shaper in there and VOILA it stands perfectly erect at a 90 degree angle with the surface it’s on and *exhale, huge sigh of relief* my OCD self can be happy that I can set it places and it does not topple.  I need my bag to be by my side pointing it’s opening up at me, not falling over.  But anyway that is solved and it is just pure bliss. YAY!!!!!!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3873901
> View attachment 3873902
> View attachment 3873903
> View attachment 3873904
> View attachment 3873905
> 
> 
> I love the BST!!!!!!  Me and my first Minnie are true love.  I never thought I would want nabuk but I love it.  I LOVE the taupe color, matches my Frye carmen boots I’m wearing today, so I feel so coordinated.  I just love this bag, but..... the tipping over backwards was driving me insane so I cut out the center compartment and put my organizer/shaper in there and VOILA it stands perfectly erect at a 90 degree angle with the surface it’s on and *exhale, huge sigh of relief* my OCD self can be happy that I can set it places and it does not topple.  I need my bag to be by my side pointing it’s opening up at me, not falling over.  But anyway that is solved and it is just pure bliss. YAY!!!!!!



You’re super brave with all the cutting out. I’m glad you like your new bag.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3873901
> View attachment 3873902
> View attachment 3873903
> View attachment 3873904
> View attachment 3873905
> 
> 
> I love the BST!!!!!!  Me and my first Minnie are true love.  I never thought I would want nabuk but I love it.  I LOVE the taupe color, matches my Frye carmen boots I’m wearing today, so I feel so coordinated.  I just love this bag, but..... the tipping over backwards was driving me insane so I cut out the center compartment and put my organizer/shaper in there and VOILA it stands perfectly erect at a 90 degree angle with the surface it’s on and *exhale, huge sigh of relief* my OCD self can be happy that I can set it places and it does not topple.  I need my bag to be by my side pointing it’s opening up at me, not falling over.  But anyway that is solved and it is just pure bliss. YAY!!!!!!



Wow, the Minnie looks so luxe in Nabuk! Perfect fall wear, and what better than having matching boots to go with it?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> Wow, the Minnie looks so luxe in Nabuk! Perfect fall wear, and what better than having matching boots to go with it?



Thanks!  I am really really happy with it, and I’m returning the favor by sending off my black vachetta beauty today, to the lovely TPFer who sold this bag to me.  
I know it seems drastic to take a pair of shears to the lining, but really, if you can boost your pleasure with a bag with two minutes of effort and you anyway fill up the interior of your bag with an organizer and won’t notice  (and even if I don’t, I really don’t notice the cut edges of where the compartment used to be, it’s not like it looks like a horror show in there afterwards, you’d never know unless you pulled the lining out and inspected or if I told you what to look for) anyway, what can go wrong?  
I remember when LuvAllBags was talking about her rust Minnie falling backwards and it driving her nuts, and when I experienced the same thing firsthand I totally got it.  It would drive me insane in the membrane. But completely and utterly solved.  Plus my ipad doesn’t get jostled around and jumbled when it has it’s perfect felt slot to stay nice and in place and I do like that. And I hav e water bottle slot, and just all the other benefits from using the organizer, in addition to more stability and shape for the Minnie so LOVE!!!!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3873901
> View attachment 3873902
> View attachment 3873903
> View attachment 3873904
> View attachment 3873905
> 
> 
> I love the BST!!!!!!  Me and my first Minnie are true love.  I never thought I would want nabuk but I love it.  I LOVE the taupe color, matches my Frye carmen boots I’m wearing today, so I feel so coordinated.  I just love this bag, but..... the tipping over backwards was driving me insane so I cut out the center compartment and put my organizer/shaper in there and VOILA it stands perfectly erect at a 90 degree angle with the surface it’s on and *exhale, huge sigh of relief* my OCD self can be happy that I can set it places and it does not topple.  I need my bag to be by my side pointing it’s opening up at me, not falling over.  But anyway that is solved and it is just pure bliss. YAY!!!!!!


Awesome. And those boots are excellent.


----------



## momasaurus

It sounds like we might be able to get a group order going with Cielo......or dark green vachetta.......?
Can someone please remind me what is the discount for group orders, and how many we need? Thanks!


----------



## lenie

momasaurus said:


> It sounds like we might be able to get a group order going with Cielo......or dark green vachetta.......?
> Can someone please remind me what is the discount for group orders, and how many we need? Thanks!



It’s been a long time since our last group bespoke. I think it was 15% off with a minimum of 8 orders. Does this sound right, ladies?


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> It’s been a long time since our last group bespoke. I think it was 15% off with a minimum of 8 orders. Does this sound right, ladies?


Sounds about right!
I wonder if there would be interest for either leather in a Zhoe....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m surprised if anyone wants to do a 15% bespoke when the 20% off sales are so often....?  Seems like it doesn’t make a lot of sense.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! I may have missed this, but what is the smallest bag Marco makes in vachetta? Can mini Zhoe be made in one or it is Aura and bigger?


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m surprised if anyone wants to do a 15% bespoke when the 20% off sales are so often....?  Seems like it doesn’t make a lot of sense.


The frequency and depth of the discount in the sales is a fairly new development - I think the somewhat related question might be whether MM would want to do a group bespoke given how they have been managing sales and their website.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> ***You aren’t really that into your dark chocolate merinos aura.....you were on the fence once, you might very well be again in the future.....and want to sell it to hopeless.....  ***
> 
> How’s my Jedi mind trick going?



LOL!


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Love this outfit!
> I am now curious abt your Vans, though. We have a new Vans store near my office and I have been looking at them, considering some styling options. Especially the peanuts fabrics.


@pdxhb,

I love my Vans, too, which are the classic checkered slip-ons.  Mine are 11 years old. They look better when they’re a little beat up looking, IMO. (My red Converses need more breaking-in.  They’re too clean and neat.)

To give you an idea of what you can wear with Vans, it doesn’t have to be just jeans, shorts, and sweats. They look really good with casual dresses, like the ones from Gap or Zara. (These are my favorite stores to get easy, comfortable dresses.)

Mixing prints are fun as long as the colors complement each other. Peanuts print would spice things up!

Bag - Calista in tobacco Aquila matte


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! I may have missed this, but what is the smallest bag Marco makes in vachetta? Can mini Zhoe be made in one or it is Aura and bigger?[/QUOTE
> Mini Zhoe can be made in vacchetta, I have one in mahogany.


----------



## TotinScience

and just like that - a 25% off early Black Friday sale + free lining upgrade!


----------



## tenKrat

Early Black Friday Sale just posted on the MM blog!!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Tenkrat I love your bag and your outfit. Shoes are perfect. East Coast converses - does that mean because I am on the east coast Converses are the shoes for me!!!!


Of course they’re for you, D!  I would start with black or navy. There are models specifically for women, like the Lean Ox and Dainty Ox. They’re slimmer than the original unisex Converse model.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m surprised if anyone wants to do a 15% bespoke when the 20% off sales are so often....?  Seems like it doesn’t make a lot of sense.



You're right! Just got the Black Friday announcement so never mind LOL.


----------



## msd_bags

With this sale I might not be able to stop myself from ordering!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> A small reveal of my before-Verona-sale, a Cielo full-size Selene.
> 
> Cielo is a perfect pastel green. I love it! Not disappointed at all. [emoji4]
> 
> There’s no modification on this one except a marine lining. I don’t understand why many of you choose this color as a lining so often so I decided to try it with Cielo. They go together like a pastel green meadow with a lake.
> 
> Most of all, I’m so glad it fits on my shoulders perfectly without the hardware scratching my upper arms at all. The strap drop is perfect. Now, I start to wonder if I should take up Marco offer on ordering a new strap for my Arctic Selene Midi. But since I’m still a coward, I’ll sit on it for a while. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3872981
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872982



I knew that was marine lining!  How gorgeous it is with that stunning Cielo.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> @pdxhb,
> 
> I love my Vans, too, which are the classic checkered slip-ons.  Mine are 11 years old. They look better when they’re a little beat up looking, IMO. (My red Converses need more breaking-in.  They’re too clean and neat.)
> 
> To give you an idea of what you can wear with Vans, it doesn’t have to be just jeans, shorts, and sweats. They look really good with casual dresses, like the ones from Gap or Zara. (These are my favorite stores to get easy, comfortable dresses.)
> 
> Mixing prints are fun as long as the colors complement each other. Peanuts print would spice things up!
> 
> Bag - Calista in tobacco Aquila matte
> View attachment 3874232



Ah... I miss my Vans. I have this checkers but with a Hello Kitty on those small squares, too. I just can’t wear them. They’re super tight on my fat feet. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] at first, I thought I could stretch them out after some wear, but apparently not. After some years with no hope of them stretching out, I had to find them a better home. [emoji17]

I love your tobacco Aquila matte! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

momasaurus said:


> You're right! Just got the Black Friday announcement so never mind LOL.





msd_bags said:


> With this sale I might not be able to stop myself from ordering!


Oh boy.... I might be in trouble... [emoji28] [emoji56]


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @pdxhb,
> 
> I love my Vans, too, which are the classic checkered slip-ons.  Mine are 11 years old. They look better when they’re a little beat up looking, IMO. (My red Converses need more breaking-in.  They’re too clean and neat.)
> 
> To give you an idea of what you can wear with Vans, it doesn’t have to be just jeans, shorts, and sweats. They look really good with casual dresses, like the ones from Gap or Zara. (These are my favorite stores to get easy, comfortable dresses.)
> 
> Mixing prints are fun as long as the colors complement each other. Peanuts print would spice things up!
> 
> Bag - Calista in tobacco Aquila matte
> View attachment 3874232



tenKrat, your Tobacco Calista was my inspiration for ordering the same bag!  Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Oh boy.... I might be in trouble... [emoji28] [emoji56]


And 25% off does not happen a lot!


----------



## momasaurus

What color linings look great with Octane?


----------



## scrpo83

Hi all..i've been reading this thread since the beginning but never commented before..but i'mvery tempted to get my 1st massaccesi bag with this 25% off sale..just a question though, how  much is the shipping cost to Asia?


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> And 25% off does not happen a lot!


Exactly!  I  just wish I could see a real bag in purple merinos next to a bag in the old dark violet merinos. I'm so drawn to that color, but want to make sure I really understand it. [emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

scrpo83 said:


> Hi all..i've been reading this thread since the beginning but never commented before..but i'mvery tempted to get my 1st massaccesi bag with this 25% off sale..just a question though, how  much is the shipping cost to Asia?


40Euros to South East Asia


----------



## scrpo83

Thanks anitalilac..now i need to have a serious discussion with my bank account..


anitalilac said:


> 40Euros to South East Asia


----------



## soramillay

Oh no I am so horribly tempted, and my Modena hasn’t shipped yet so it would be the perfect excuse to get another bag.


----------



## soramillay

scrpo83 said:


> Thanks anitalilac..now i need to have a serious discussion with my bank account..


Welcome to our MM thread! There’s quite a few of us in SEA. What bag are you thinking of getting? Let us know if you need any help deciding, there are so many options it can be confusing.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love sales because this thread just explodes and then there's so much eye candy  with this sale my dream MM bag (customized Selene) goes down to $385…and I'd get a lining upgrade which I wasn't planning on doing  must resist……


----------



## vink

I haven’t gotten my Verona pile yet and now I’m checking my list for this early Black Friday sale. It’s getting very bad for my wallet, but it’s a really good opportunity for me to get the pieces I want. I do have my wishlist and it’s accumulating. (I think I’m very Very Bad with the temptation. [emoji28])


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> @pdxhb,
> 
> I love my Vans, too, which are the classic checkered slip-ons.  Mine are 11 years old. They look better when they’re a little beat up looking, IMO. (My red Converses need more breaking-in.  They’re too clean and neat.)
> 
> To give you an idea of what you can wear with Vans, it doesn’t have to be just jeans, shorts, and sweats. They look really good with casual dresses, like the ones from Gap or Zara. (These are my favorite stores to get easy, comfortable dresses.)
> 
> Mixing prints are fun as long as the colors complement each other. Peanuts print would spice things up!
> 
> Bag - Calista in tobacco Aquila matte
> View attachment 3874232



I love this! 
Much of what I wear is solid colors, especially in casual wear, it makes sense to me to pair a little interest like this. Your combo with the stripes and the checkered patterns is absolutely on point here. Not to mention your Calista is perfect with it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Asking for a friend....
How many of you had a list of what you would buy if the BF sale was 30-40%, and a separate list of what you would buy if the BF sale was the normal 20%,  and an assumption that it would happen towards the end of the month......?  And at this moment have no idea what to do with a sale smack in the middle of the two lists, and a little befuddled at the timing of how to excuse the credit card expenditure as an ‘early Christmas gift’ (on Nov 9?)....?
Like I said, just asking for a friend, not myself at all.  Just wondering if any of you are having sudden befuddlement like my friend is.....


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Asking for a friend....
> How many of you had a list of what you would buy if the BF sale was 30-40%, and a separate list of what you would buy if the BF sale was the normal 20%,  and an assumption that it would happen towards the end of the month......?  And at this moment have no idea what to do with a sale smack in the middle of the two lists, and a little befuddled at the timing of how to excuse the credit card expenditure as an ‘early Christmas gift’ (on Nov 9?)....?
> Like I said, just asking for a friend, not myself at all.  Just wondering if any of you are having sudden befuddlement like my friend is.....


I like your friend's question! Lol!
I was ready to NOT buy any more MM bag this year since I am also considering 2 other bags from 2 other brands, higher in the brand hierarchy than MM, thus more highly priced.  I was thinking of buying 1 of the 2 before the year ends.  I have already factored in an anticipated 20% off BF deal from MM.  Then this 25% off came!  Not that it is steeply higher than 20% off.  But along with other financial obligations - Christmas shopping/gifting, car insurance, car preventive maintenance service, house repairs, etc. (you get the picture), this might be the better deal. For sure, the color I want from 1 of the 2 brands is a staple color so it will still be there next year, hopefully with no price increase.  For the other, there is hope too. 

But I cannot yet decide if I will get a black or a dark grey natural calf Angelica! I love the Angelica style but I'm still looking for the perfect one.  I already have it in dark blue Verona, but I want more structure!  And if the natural calf turns out to be the 'perfect' leather, then I want it to be in black.  If not, grey is the more exciting color.  So confusing!  Please tell your friend I have my own confusion too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Are you on the BST?  Dibs on your blue verona angelica if you replace it with a stiffer one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And by the way, awesome for you that you anticipated the sale correctly!  My friend really did not guess correctly and thus spent hours crafting her lists for scenarios that did not come.

My friend also thinks this is very wise in terms of keeping the MM workshop going efficiently, as they will have weeks of early Black Friday work to do, and then in December when they get through these orders and need another flood of orders they can do a similar 25% off Merry Christmas sale, and keep them busy up until they take a break for the holidays.  And then a New Years 20% sale when they need a boost in January, and so on.  It’s a great plan for them.

But for my friend?  She was kind of hoping to just knock her list out during a 30% (or more!) BF sale in the second half of November and then put herself on a long MM ban and get her mind on to other things in life than bags.  This steady schedule of 20-25% off sales makes it seem more wise to just order one bag per sale, to spread the fun of new bags out and also to avoid overwhelming the budget all at once.  But it also makes it harder to stop thinking about ‘plotting the next purchase’ and editing the list over and over again.  Daily.  She really needs addiction help, this friend of mine.....


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are you on the BST?  Dibs on your blue verona angelica if you replace it with a stiffer one.


I'm there but also not there.   I registered my sister's FB account which she lets me use so I won't be left out of family event photos, etc. I don't have my own FB account.  In any case, I also have yet to learn how to ship parcel internationally from our part of the world.  Post office sucks! Couriers like DHL and UPS too expensive!  
ETA:  But of course I will find a way.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And by the way, awesome for you that you anticipated the sale correctly!  My friend really did not guess correctly and thus spent hours crafting her lists for scenarios that did not come.
> 
> My friend also thinks this is very wise in terms of keeping the MM workshop going efficiently, as they will have weeks of early Black Friday work to do, and then in December when they get through these orders and need another flood of orders they can do a similar 25% off Merry Christmas sale, and keep them busy up until they take a break for the holidays.  And then a New Years 20% sale when they need a boost in January, and so on.  It’s a great plan for them.
> 
> But for my friend?  She was kind of hoping to just knock her list out during a 30% (or more!) BF sale in the second half of November and then put herself on a long MM ban and get her mind on to other things in life than bags.  This steady schedule of 20-25% off sales makes it seem more wise to just order one bag per sale, to spread the fun of new bags out and also to avoid overwhelming the budget all at once.  But it also makes it harder to stop thinking about ‘plotting the next purchase’ and editing the list over and over again.  Daily.  She really needs addiction help, this friend of mine.....


So far, I think Marco has not offered 30% off.  Unless for the samples.  Oh, speaking of which, there could be some sample bags I would like to have too! Tell your friend she is not alone in her addiction.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> So far, I think Marco has not offered 30% off.  Unless for the samples.  Oh, speaking of which, there could be some sample bags I would like to have too! Tell your friend she is not alone in her addiction.



No, but there was the 40% end of season sale last summer so that gives thought to the idea that there could also be a 30% off sale.... like in between drastic sale and normal regular sale.  That was her thinking, that only a 5% bump for something as anticipated as Black Friday was unlikely, and it would be more differentiated with a higher discount perhaps.  But she was wrong and you were right!


----------



## vink

I have a wishlist. Just bags I dream up when I see the leather or color that I like. I’ll jot it down then, I’ll see if I can place that leather with the style they offer. I’ll also jot down styles that catch my eyes, too. If I can pair them together, then, I’ll put together a potential lining and hardware color and let it sit there for a while. I now know that not every MM style that I like and “think” that it may suit me will actually suit me. I learn it a very hard way. So, I really prefer to sit on it if it’s a new style I’ve never tried. 

And when they offer a sale, I’ll go through my list and see which bag I want first. The import tax and duty here is super steep. It can make up for the whole discount I got from MM plus some more so.... 

I only have one list and which bag strikes me as the most desirable at the moment get ordered.


----------



## TotinScience

carterazo said:


> Exactly!  I  just wish I could see a real bag in purple merinos next to a bag in the old dark violet merinos. I'm so drawn to that color, but want to make sure I really understand it. [emoji28]


I will have that comparison for you, but not in time for this current sale  (waiting for the item to arrive) 
This sale also got me all confused! Does it mean no Black Friday sale or will it be bigger but with strings attached? Ie, day, Black Friday will be 30-40% off but no customizations or Sample sale only? So many questions!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Asking for a friend....
> How many of you had a list of what you would buy if the BF sale was 30-40%, and a separate list of what you would buy if the BF sale was the normal 20%,  and an assumption that it would happen towards the end of the month......?  And at this moment have no idea what to do with a sale smack in the middle of the two lists, and a little befuddled at the timing of how to excuse the credit card expenditure as an ‘early Christmas gift’ (on Nov 9?)....?
> Like I said, just asking for a friend, not myself at all.  Just wondering if any of you are having sudden befuddlement like my friend is.....


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I will have that comparison for you, but not in time for this current sale  (waiting for the item to arrive)
> This sale also got me all confused! Does it mean no Black Friday sale or will it be bigger but with strings attached? Ie, day, Black Friday will be 30-40% off but no customizations or Sample sale only? So many questions!


Thanks! I can't wait to see it. [emoji56]


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> I like your friend's question! Lol!
> I was ready to NOT buy any more MM bag this year since I am also considering 2 other bags from 2 other brands, higher in the brand hierarchy than MM, thus more highly priced.  I was thinking of buying 1 of the 2 before the year ends.  I have already factored in an anticipated 20% off BF deal from MM.  Then this 25% off came!  Not that it is steeply higher than 20% off.  But along with other financial obligations - Christmas shopping/gifting, car insurance, car preventive maintenance service, house repairs, etc. (you get the picture), this might be the better deal. For sure, the color I want from 1 of the 2 brands is a staple color so it will still be there next year, hopefully with no price increase.  For the other, there is hope too.
> 
> But I cannot yet decide if I will get a black or a dark grey natural calf Angelica! I love the Angelica style but I'm still looking for the perfect one.  I already have it in dark blue Verona, but I want more structure!  And if the natural calf turns out to be the 'perfect' leather, then I want it to be in black.  If not, grey is the more exciting color.  So confusing!  Please tell your friend I have my own confusion too!



Angelica in flat calf is intriguing. I'll definitely be interested in hearing how you like it if you go through with the order. Are you avoiding the vacchetta because of weight? I find that it perfectly structures the Angelica. Then again, I hoist around a 20lb 5 month old all day, so my bag feels light as a feather in comparison, lol

Are you planning on getting the external Arianna strap on the Angelica again?


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And by the way, awesome for you that you anticipated the sale correctly!  My friend really did not guess correctly and thus spent hours crafting her lists for scenarios that did not come.
> 
> My friend also thinks this is very wise in terms of keeping the MM workshop going efficiently, as they will have weeks of early Black Friday work to do, and then in December when they get through these orders and need another flood of orders they can do a similar 25% off Merry Christmas sale, and keep them busy up until they take a break for the holidays.  And then a New Years 20% sale when they need a boost in January, and so on.  It’s a great plan for them.
> 
> But for my friend?  She was kind of hoping to just knock her list out during a 30% (or more!) BF sale in the second half of November and then put herself on a long MM ban and get her mind on to other things in life than bags.  This steady schedule of 20-25% off sales makes it seem more wise to just order one bag per sale, to spread the fun of new bags out and also to avoid overwhelming the budget all at once.  But it also makes it harder to stop thinking about ‘plotting the next purchase’ and editing the list over and over again.  Daily.  She really needs addiction help, this friend of mine.....


My befuddlement is on a related topic of overall timing, so I understand your friend’s conundrum. I went in hot on the Verona offering as I love that leather, plus I am waiting on a previous order shipping with it. And? I get paid exactly one time oer month - so have to pay closer attention to bigger budget dings than if I had a 2x per month inflow. And I was being literal abt a Black Friday sale, not anticipating earlier. 
SO what’s a gal to do?????


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Angelica in flat calf is intriguing. I'll definitely be interested in hearing how you like it if you go through with the order. Are you avoiding the vacchetta because of weight? I find that it perfectly structures the Angelica. Then again, I hoist around a 20lb 5 month old all day, so my bag feels light as a feather in comparison, lol
> 
> Are you planning on getting the external Arianna strap on the Angelica again?


I know I may be in the minority here, but I don't prefer the vacchetta because of the natural variations.  I want my leather to be uniform across the bag.  This is because I am aiming for a more formal look for the Angelica with this order.  And I am leaning towards black calf as of this hour (it changes by the hour!) instead of dark grey.  Maybe one day I'll get a vacchetta bag when I want to go for a more casual look.  And yes, weight could also be a factor.

I will likely not go for the Arianna type external strap this time (despite loving that look) because of two things: 1) price - I will prioritize the top zipper closure which costs 60 or 65 euros to add.  The Arianna external strap I think is 30 euros? And, 2) Since I will likely order black now, putting an Arianna external strap attachment will not differentiate it much from my dark blue Verona.  The latter looks black at first glance in some lighting so they should not be mistaken for the same bag.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> My befuddlement is on a related topic of overall timing, so I understand your friend’s conundrum. I went in hot on the Verona offering as I love that leather, plus I am waiting on a previous order shipping with it. And? I get paid exactly one time oer month - so have to pay closer attention to bigger budget dings than if I had a 2x per month inflow. And I was being literal abt a Black Friday sale, not anticipating earlier.
> SO what’s a gal to do?????



I get that feeling. I have a trip coming up within 2 weeks and I seriously wonder how many bags I should order of if I should order any at all. I have 3 on my list that I know I want. One is about 95% sure I’ll order. The second is 85% I’d order. The last one is 45% I’d order. The rest on my list, I think I can wait for a better time. 

I already have the budget allotted for the trip so everything is done and fall into place. I just love to have lots of extra space in case I go crazy during the trip, which I usually do even though I thought I already have an iron clad list of what to buy and what not. [emoji28] Plus, I want to have my alone trip in December. Maybe something simple or just a package tour with DD, but that will need extra budgeting. 

I start to wonder if they’ll do another Black Friday sale. 

And what did you get from the Verona sale? [emoji4] I’m waiting for mine, too! [emoji4]


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> I know I may be in the minority here, but I don't prefer the vacchetta because of the natural variations.  I want my leather to be uniform across the bag.  This is because I am aiming for a more formal look for the Angelica with this order.  And I am leaning towards black calf as of this hour (it changes by the hour!) instead of dark grey.  Maybe one day I'll get a vacchetta bag when I want to go for a more casual look.  And yes, weight could also be a factor.



I know that typically vacchetta has variations, but the black MM vacchetta is glossy and uniform... IMO quite formal and luxe. I don’t own any of the lighter color MM vacchetta bags, but perhaps those have the more typical vacchetta texture and variation.



msd_bags said:


> I will likely not go for the Arianna type external strap this time (despite loving that look) because of two things: 1) price - I will prioritize the top zipper closure which costs 60 or 65 euros to add.  The Arianna external strap I think is 30 euros? And, 2) Since I will likely order black now, putting an Arianna external strap attachment will not differentiate it much from my dark blue Verona.  The latter looks black at first glance in some lighting so they should not be mistaken for the same bag.



Makes perfect sense - always good to introduce variation especially when you’re repurchasing the same style!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I know I may be in the minority here, but I don't prefer the vacchetta because of the natural variations.  I want my leather to be uniform across the bag.  This is because I am aiming for a more formal look for the Angelica with this order.  And I am leaning towards black calf as of this hour (it changes by the hour!) instead of dark grey.  Maybe one day I'll get a vacchetta bag when I want to go for a more casual look.  And yes, weight could also be a factor.
> 
> I will likely not go for the Arianna type external strap this time (despite loving that look) because of two things: 1) price - I will prioritize the top zipper closure which costs 60 or 65 euros to add.  The Arianna external strap I think is 30 euros? And, 2) Since I will likely order black now, putting an Arianna external strap attachment will not differentiate it much from my dark blue Verona.  The latter looks black at first glance in some lighting so they should not be mistaken for the same bag.



You’re not alone here. I’m not a fan of Vacchetta, too. The first impression on my Aura scare me off the leather. I don’t mind my leather being un-uniform, but to have a cast of white stripe in places that I can’t have control over it, especially on the front flap like that, just because it’s “natural character of the leather” isn’t a good enough excuse. I’m not pleased with that white cast so maybe that’s the reason why I don’t use that bag often. I like it though. I like the color and everything else. But definitely not that white cast stripe on the front flap. They could have place that part of leather on the side, or the back, I wouldn’t mind. But to put it on the front like that, I’m not pleased. That’s why I’ll never order anything in Vacchetta again. Lucky me, I’m not big in structured leather anyway. I do have a couple Aura planned in mind, but with Nappa. I think Nappa will do wonderfully with structured bags since it has a tendency to hold the shape well, too.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> You’re not alone here. I’m not a fan of Vacchetta, too. The first impression on my Aura scare me off the leather. I don’t mind my leather being un-uniform, but to have a cast of white stripe in places that I can’t have control over it, especially on the front flap like that, just because it’s “natural character of the leather” isn’t a good enough excuse. I’m not pleased with that white cast so maybe that’s the reason why I don’t use that bag often. I like it though. I like the color and everything else. But definitely not that white cast stripe on the front flap. They could have place that part of leather on the side, or the back, I wouldn’t mind. But to put it on the front like that, I’m not pleased. That’s why I’ll never order anything in Vacchetta again. Lucky me, I’m not big in structured leather anyway. I do have a couple Aura planned in mind, but with Nappa. I think Nappa will do wonderfully with structured bags since it has a tendency to hold the shape well, too.



I’m curious- what color is your Aura?


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> You’re not alone here. I’m not a fan of Vacchetta, too. The first impression on my Aura scare me off the leather. I don’t mind my leather being un-uniform, but to have a cast of white stripe in places that I can’t have control over it, especially on the front flap like that, just because it’s “natural character of the leather” isn’t a good enough excuse. I’m not pleased with that white cast so maybe that’s the reason why I don’t use that bag often. I like it though. I like the color and everything else. But definitely not that white cast stripe on the front flap. They could have place that part of leather on the side, or the back, I wouldn’t mind. But to put it on the front like that, I’m not pleased. That’s why I’ll never order anything in Vacchetta again. Lucky me, I’m not big in structured leather anyway. I do have a couple Aura planned in mind, but with Nappa. I think Nappa will do wonderfully with structured bags since it has a tendency to hold the shape well, too.


I also sometimes wonder if they could first scrutinize there at the workshop how the final bag would look given the placement of those natural variations in the leather. Although, I think that intentionally cutting on the leathers to get those perfect portions would drive the price up a bit since there will be a lot of wastage.


----------



## soramillay

So I thought about it seriously and decided not to order anything this sale. Although the discount is tempting, I think ordering so soon after the last sale is going to make me feel like I give in too much to my shopping addiction. One new MM bag a year (and a couple of BSTs) is enough for me. I’m going to put my black vachetta Miss M list on next year’s list and enjoy the bags I have now. For everyone ordering, I can’t wait to see the new beauties being unboxed here soon!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> I’m curious- what color is your Aura?



I have 2 Auras. The one in Vacchetta is dark Taupe. It’s the second batch. The color is actually super lovely, very versatile and beautiful even. I just have a bit of gripe on this issue, but Colette told me it’s normal characteristic of this leather. I just wish it’s not on the front. Otherwise, it’d be perfect. [emoji17] 
It does make me know that I won’t handle Vacchetta well. [emoji28] That’s one good lesson for me. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also sometimes wonder if they could first scrutinize there at the workshop how the final bag would look given the placement of those natural variations in the leather. Although, I think that intentionally cutting on the leathers to get those perfect portions would drive the price up a bit since there will be a lot of wastage.



I know. But with Aura being very symmetrical on front and back, this cast can actually be placed on the back. It’s like fabric. You really don’t want to waste the stuff, but the defect is there. Use it somewhere else that’s not so prominent or hide it away secretly somewhere. I can accept it, but not extremely pleased at the position where it’s placed.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> So I thought about it seriously and decided not to order anything this sale. Although the discount is tempting, I think ordering so soon after the last sale is going to make me feel like I give in too much to my shopping addiction. One new MM bag a year (and a couple of BSTs) is enough for me. I’m going to put my black vachetta Miss M list on next year’s list and enjoy the bags I have now. For everyone ordering, I can’t wait to see the new beauties being unboxed here soon!



That’s good. I’m glad you come to the conclusion that you’re comfortable with. I’m still debating mine. [emoji29] I know I bought too many bags this year and actually went crazy over the Verona clearance. If not for their word that it’d be discontinued, I wouldn’t go that crazy in one order, I’m sure. [emoji28] It makes me pause a bit on ordering this time. But since the leather I’m about to order also isn’t really what they said to be in current offering, I kinda of on the fence. And the discount will help with my tax and duty A Lot. So,.... at least, I’d have that.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> So I thought about it seriously and decided not to order anything this sale. Although the discount is tempting, I think ordering so soon after the last sale is going to make me feel like I give in too much to my shopping addiction. One new MM bag a year (and a couple of BSTs) is enough for me. I’m going to put my black vachetta Miss M list on next year’s list and enjoy the bags I have now. For everyone ordering, I can’t wait to see the new beauties being unboxed here soon!


Yay for self restraint!! I haven't pulled the trigger myself, but more like 70-30 in favor of going ahead with my order.  I didn't have a lot of bag purchases this year.  But I had some other non-bag buys that also added up.


----------



## soramillay

Thanks for the moral support! If I were still working, I’d buy all the bags my heart desires. But since i’m not, I should really keep these indulgences to once or twice a year. I don’t feel bad about that frequency since I spend very little otherwise and have zero social life these days.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> tenKrat, your Tobacco Calista was my inspiration for ordering the same bag!  Thank you!


It’s a great bag and leather, isn’t it?!  I really like the Aquila matte leathers.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> I love this!
> Much of what I wear is solid colors, especially in casual wear, it makes sense to me to pair a little interest like this. Your combo with the stripes and the checkered patterns is absolutely on point here. Not to mention your Calista is perfect with it.


Thanks!  Have fun picking out your new Vans.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> a


Ok the quote didn't work but what you said about resisting the sale was inspired.
I need to go to ban island. I have bought 6 MMs within a week. I need to cut myself off for a long time.


----------



## northerndancer

Are there any Canadians on this thread who have ordered from the website?  I am wondering if anyone has a ballpark of what duties/taxes would be on these orders.


----------



## VanBod1525

Just received two pre-loved MMs from the BST group and have only just taken receipt of my mid grey Verona Theia. So, I am safe this time around. The Verona is slouching nicely but this weekend I am taking my new to me Stormy Sea Green Merinos Theia out for a spin. The leather on this bag is so soft, way softer than a midi Penny that I have in it. For me, Theia and Calista rule the roost, closely followed by Selene and Soulmate (midi).


----------



## musicmom

Does anyone know the upcharge for color-blocking?  I'm thinking about an Aphrodite in dark green vacchetta, with side panels in oxblood vacchetta, and handles and strap (leather, no metal) in river blue vacchetta.  Edge painting in dark green and stitching in oxblood.  Will this be super heavy? Too preppy?  Too many colors? My initial thought was just the green and blue, but then I remembered the oxblood.  Any opinions?


----------



## djfmn

I am not a fan of vachetta either but I have always been a little nervous to voice my feelings about the leather because everyone else seemed to rave about it and love it. As lovely as it is - it is not for me. It is too heavy and I prefer some of the other leathers. I love the Africa leathers and love nappa just wish there were some more colors. I like the merino and pebbled leathers as well. Nubuck is also a leather I like but somehow vachetta does not appeal to me. I suppose it is good we all have different tastes and that MM can provide all these choices.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I suppose it is good we all have different tastes and that MM can provide all these choices.


Yes to this!! It always amazes me how we all have such different tastes. Personally, I can't stand floppy bags without structure. I need my bag to stand upright on its own so I can see in and (even better) have compartments to keep everything neatly organized and upright so everything doesn't jumble together.

That's what has made MM oh so appealing to me. I've been able to get bags that would be floppy in a thinner leather in a thicker leather and add compartments, pockets, top zips, etc. to satisfy my organizational needs. Such customization with this level of quality in the market is simply unmatched at this price point IMO.


----------



## TotinScience

musicmom said:


> Does anyone know the upcharge for color-blocking?  I'm thinking about an Aphrodite in dark green vacchetta, with side panels in oxblood vacchetta, and handles and strap (leather, no metal) in river blue vacchetta.  Edge painting in dark green and stitching in oxblood.  Will this be super heavy? Too preppy?  Too many colors? My initial thought was just the green and blue, but then I remembered the oxblood.  Any opinions?


If I remember correctly, it’s 35 euro for 2 leathers but more for 3 (@Sickgrl13 ?)
I haven’t seen the swatches in person to see how they match, but this has a potential for one hell of a bag!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

musicmom said:


> Does anyone know the upcharge for color-blocking?  I'm thinking about an Aphrodite in dark green vacchetta, with side panels in oxblood vacchetta, and handles and strap (leather, no metal) in river blue vacchetta.  Edge painting in dark green and stitching in oxblood.  Will this be super heavy? Too preppy?  Too many colors? My initial thought was just the green and blue, but then I remembered the oxblood.  Any opinions?


I don't find my vachetta Aphrodite to be heavy.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> Does anyone know the upcharge for color-blocking?  I'm thinking about an Aphrodite in dark green vacchetta, with side panels in oxblood vacchetta, and handles and strap (leather, no metal) in river blue vacchetta.  Edge painting in dark green and stitching in oxblood.  Will this be super heavy? Too preppy?  Too many colors? My initial thought was just the green and blue, but then I remembered the oxblood.  Any opinions?



At first, green and red remind me of Christmas (no offense, but it’s my favorite festival and I’m one of those who loves to wear ugly/cute/obnoxious depends-on-how-you-perceive-it sweater if the weather allow) but then you said you’d add blue, too, it sounds like a good mix to me.


----------



## vink

Marina said they’re now out of tobacco Aquila matte, but if they can have 5 order in this leather, it’d be enough for them to order another batch from the tannery. Anyone want to chance it with me? Otherwise, I will have to either cross it out or resort to other color in this leather instead.


----------



## soramillay

northerndancer said:


> Are there any Canadians on this thread who have ordered from the website?  I am wondering if anyone has a ballpark of what duties/taxes would be on these orders.



Depends on your province. They will charge you the full sales tax plus handling fee. Was previously living in Montreal, and I was paying up to 1/3 of what the bag cost me. Quebec has the worst taxes! You can believe it was like a ice cold shower every time I was tempted by a promotion. Fortunately I now live in a country which exempts duty up to 290usd. Will still be taxed for a more expensive MM bag but not as bad at least!


----------



## northerndancer

soramillay said:


> Depends on your province. They will charge you the full sales tax plus handling fee. Was previously living in Montreal, and I was paying up to 1/3 of what the bag cost me. Quebec has the worst taxes! You can believe it was like a ice cold shower every time I was tempted by a promotion. Fortunately I now live in a country which exempts duty up to 290usd. Will still be taxed for a more expensive MM bag but not as bad at least!



Thanks for the response. I'm in Ontario so would be similar.  I had guessed it might be that much but was hoping I was wrong.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m obsessed with my two penny messengers this weekend.  Date night with terra cotta the other night and then today octane to take the girls to dance class.  Such a functional little bag and so squishy in merinos.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> If I remember correctly, it’s 35 euro for 2 leathers but more for 3 (@Sickgrl13 ?)
> I haven’t seen the swatches in person to see how they match, but this has a potential for one hell of a bag!


I believe it was 45 Euros for three colors.  I am excited to see more color blocked bags!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I was obsessed with colorblocking when I bought my first MM.  I then realized I dress too ‘busily’ with prints and colors to really pull off a colorblocked bag properly!  I mostly need solid, neutral bags to quietly coordinate with my loud outfits.


----------



## mleleigh

I'm still dreaming of a colorblocked Siena - something subtle like oxblood with black or dark green with black.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> I'm still dreaming of a colorblocked Siena - something subtle like oxblood with black or dark green with black.


That would be an elegant combination!

I have been pondering Siena or Juliet as possible candidates for a more contrasty colorblock in a spectator or nautical aesthetic, with white/ivory and either navy, black or possibly dark grey.


----------



## msd_bags

Order placed, confirmed and paid for! A black natural calf Angelica. [emoji3]


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> Order placed, confirmed and paid for! A black natural calf Angelica. [emoji3]



I can’t wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> I can’t wait to see how it turns out!



Me too! Though I'm gonna get it early January still. I try to avoid high duties and taxes in my country, so I will course it through family in the US.


----------



## carterazo

For those of you who are thinking of purples like I am, here are some pics. If you have the current purple merinos, please chime in and let us know if this looks like your item irl. [emoji56]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I can definitely say that I would never order a bag based on swatch photos if I am picky about the color.  I will order a blue, taupe/gray/brown (any natural earth tone from pale ivory beige all the way to dark chocolate and every earthy color in between) bag without a swatch because I am happy with all variations of those colors.  But a black bag (hate when they are washed out), purple bag, any shade of red/burgundy, green, orange, yellow, metallic....?  NO.  I would need to see it and hold it up to my clothes in my closet in daylight before I would really know how I feel about it.
Really I should just stick to natural earth toned bags and blue bags because that is my jam, baby.  All the other ‘novelty’ (to me!) colors are gorgeous to look at, but since I wear super saturated and bright colors in my wardrobe, they aren’t a great fit with my clothes if I compare with neutral leather.  A shame really, because I have a hard time matching up coat/boots/bags and I hate when I have for example a slightly different cognac toned purse as boots, I feel like they clash.  So colored bags would avoid the problem of being close but not quite matches with my other leather items.  BUT, because of my peacock style of dressing with my hyper colorful clothing, I prefer the versatility of neutral bags (and for me every shade of blue is neutral).


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3876959
> View attachment 3876960
> 
> 
> I’m obsessed with my two penny messengers this weekend.  Date night with terra cotta the other night and then today octane to take the girls to dance class.  Such a functional little bag and so squishy in merinos.


OK, when I saw this second picture in the other thread I decided to get a tassel to match my port merinos Penny Mess. So thanks for that! But now, please tell me how you doubled up the strap in the first pic? I really dislike the strap as it is!


----------



## momasaurus

mleleigh said:


> I'm still dreaming of a colorblocked Siena - something subtle like oxblood with black or dark green with black.


That's on my wishlist also.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> OK, when I saw this second picture in the other thread I decided to get a tassel to match my port merinos Penny Mess. So thanks for that! But now, please tell me how you doubled up the strap in the first pic? I really dislike the strap as it is!



I bought a thick chain that happened to look good but was lightweight at a designer consignment shop.  I got O rings from another strap that I had laying around from when I made purses and had random straps, and attached the chain to the penny messenger with the O rings (just like the Angel O rings on the side of Angels if you keep the tassels as in the original design).  I tucked the long strap into the bag.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I bought a thick chain that happened to look good but was lightweight at a designer consignment shop.  I got O rings from another strap that I had laying around from when I made purses and had random straps, and attached the chain to the penny messenger with the O rings (just like the Angel O rings on the side of Angels if you keep the tassels as in the original design).  I tucked the long strap into the bag.



Great, thanks. I'm intrigued by "from when I made purses"..........


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Great, thanks. I'm intrigued by "from when I made purses"..........



I used leather jackets from thrift stores, cut up and sewed some bags.  It was really fun.  I made maybe a hundred of them and sold a handful in an etsy store.  I gave most away.  I just had my fill of that and decided I did not want to go to the trouble of learning the methods and getting a true workshop full of industrial equipment needed to work properly with leather and hardware.  I basically loved designing and would sew up a ‘mock up’ of the bag I had in my head.  It would be functional, but if you looked closely at the details it looked pretty homemade.  From a distance they looked pretty chic.


----------



## SilverFilly

For those with a Zhoe, did you lengthen or shorten the strap at all?  I'm very much leaning towards ordering a black nappa Zhoe before the sale ends.  I don't own any crossbody bags and I think the Zhoe might be the perfect one.  I'm thinking it has the potential to be slightly dressier than a lot of options out there.  Any advice?  Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

SilverFilly said:


> For those with a Zhoe, did you lengthen or shorten the strap at all?  I'm very much leaning towards ordering a black nappa Zhoe before the sale ends.  I don't own any crossbody bags and I think the Zhoe might be the perfect one.  I'm thinking it has the potential to be slightly dressier than a lot of options out there.  Any advice?  Thank you!


I have a two Zhoes and love mine. I did not change the strap. I just shortened the length going up a couple holes - I'm 5 feet tall/short? [emoji23]   I  love that I can dress up or down with this bag. It is so classy. I'm sure it will be beautiful in black nappa!


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I used leather jackets from thrift stores, cut up and sewed some bags.  It was really fun.  I made maybe a hundred of them and sold a handful in an etsy store.  I gave most away.  I just had my fill of that and decided I did not want to go to the trouble of learning the methods and getting a true workshop full of industrial equipment needed to work properly with leather and hardware.  I basically loved designing and would sew up a ‘mock up’ of the bag I had in my head.  It would be functional, but if you looked closely at the details it looked pretty homemade.  From a distance they looked pretty chic.


Wow. I am impressed! I'm sure this experience makes you appreciate great leather workmanship.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> Wow. I am impressed! I'm sure this experience makes you appreciate great leather workmanship.



Oh my gosh yes!  I was never interested in becoming a master craftsman, I just loved the design process.  And who has room for an industrial sewing machine?  Ha!


----------



## SilverFilly

carterazo said:


> I have a two Zhoes and love mine. I did not change the strap. I just shortened the length going up a couple holes - I'm 5 feet tall/short? [emoji23]   I  love that I can dress up or down with this bag. It is so classy. I'm sure it will be beautiful in black nappa!



carterazo, thank you for your response, I appreciate your help!


----------



## tenKrat

SilverFilly said:


> For those with a Zhoe, did you lengthen or shorten the strap at all?  I'm very much leaning towards ordering a black nappa Zhoe before the sale ends.  I don't own any crossbody bags and I think the Zhoe might be the perfect one.  I'm thinking it has the potential to be slightly dressier than a lot of options out there.  Any advice?  Thank you!


I have the standard length strap for my Zhoe. When I wear it crossbody, I have the strap set at the longest setting, but I could use a little more length. I’m 5’4”. If you’re taller, then you could go for a longer strap.


----------



## SilverFilly

tenKrat said:


> I have the standard length strap for my Zhoe. When I wear it crossbody, I have the strap set at the longest setting, but I could use a little more length. I’m 5’4”. If you’re taller, then you could go for a longer strap.



tenKrat, I'm almost 5'8", do you think a 3" longer strap would be adequate?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> And what did you get from the Verona sale? [emoji4] I’m waiting for mine, too! [emoji4]



I got my shipping notice!!
Waiting on:
Blue Verona Rua Angelica with light fuschia lining and silver hardware with an extra wide strap and no center compartment. I am super excited about that one.
Dark Green Verona Selene Midi with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware - also super excited about that!
These two are shipping with my plum Modena.

So, I decided - with all that excitement - that I could hold off on this sale. I still have a few bags to sell to make room for the new ones, plus a vintage coach I purchased that I am airing out (perfumy not musty, thank goodness). My hands are full!


----------



## tenKrat

SilverFilly said:


> tenKrat, I'm almost 5'8", do you think a 3" longer strap would be adequate?


You definitely need a longer strap. Hmm, 3” should work, but I would ask Marco if you need more, just in case.


----------



## pdxhb

A question for you all on recent shipping:

I received a shipping notice that went to my spam folder - it was from TNT which I learned has recently been purchased by FedEx. No problem there, but it seems that I cannot track my order beyond the regional airport in Italy regardless of whether I use the reference number or the parcel number. So I *hope* it's really coming when they say it is and that I can communicate with them easily should I need to pay duty. 

I was going to send a note to Marina asking about the change and whether they have abandoned using DHL entirely. Even though it cost a little more, I really liked the customer service and reliability of DHL. It's not great to have a big order shipping in a way that I cannot track it at all.


----------



## SilverFilly

tenKrat said:


> You definitely need a longer strap. Hmm, 3” should work, but I would ask Marco if you need more, just in case.



tenKrat, thank you for your help!


----------



## tenKrat

SilverFilly said:


> tenKrat, thank you for your help!


You’re welcome.


----------



## lenie

I ordered additional shorter strap for all of my Zhoes. It gives me the option to hand carry, which looks a little dressier.


----------



## lenie

I have had my last 2 orders come via TNT which then transfers to FedEx. When FedEx gets it, they email the tracking info. It is a different number than TNT tracking number.  I prefer DHL because I can sign a signature release on line and they can leave the package. TNT/FedEx will not do the signature release so I have to wait for the driver to make a delivery attempt or have it held for pick up.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I have had my last 2 orders come via TNT which then transfers to FedEx. When FedEx gets it, they email the tracking info. It is a different number than TNT tracking number.  I prefer DHL because I can sign a signature release on line and they can leave the package. TNT/FedEx will not do the signature release so I have to wait for the driver to make a delivery attempt or have it held for pick up.


Interesting - I did not receive an email with a FedEx number, but hopefully that will happen soon. 
The DHL driver in my neighborhood is great and always leaves the packages where I request they do so, whereas the FedEx service is less responsive.


----------



## lenie

You can sign up for FedEx manager-its free. It keeps track of your packages.


----------



## carterazo

SilverFilly said:


> carterazo, thank you for your response, I appreciate your help!


You're welcome!


----------



## carterazo

Anyone here have Miss M or little Miss M? Do you think this bag would hold its shape in nappa?


----------



## anitalilac

SilverFilly said:


> For those with a Zhoe, did you lengthen or shorten the strap at all?  I'm very much leaning towards ordering a black nappa Zhoe before the sale ends.  I don't own any crossbody bags and I think the Zhoe might be the perfect one.  I'm thinking it has the potential to be slightly dressier than a lot of options out there.  Any advice?  Thank you!


I wish I did. I'm 5 Ft 4 in and am not quite liking how it hangs a bit higher on my wider then average human hips....


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I used leather jackets from thrift stores, cut up and sewed some bags.  It was really fun.  I made maybe a hundred of them and sold a handful in an etsy store.  I gave most away.  I just had my fill of that and decided I did not want to go to the trouble of learning the methods and getting a true workshop full of industrial equipment needed to work properly with leather and hardware.  I basically loved designing and would sew up a ‘mock up’ of the bag I had in my head.  It would be functional, but if you looked closely at the details it looked pretty homemade.  From a distance they looked pretty chic.


wow! that sounds like fun...


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> You can sign up for FedEx manager-its free. It keeps track of your packages.


I have it - just not the tracking number.
The day TNT slates for delivery is one that I am able to hover closer to home around the time packages are usually delivered, so am crossing fingers that's the right day and/or that I get the tracking number from FedEx.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I used leather jackets from thrift stores, cut up and sewed some bags.  It was really fun.  I made maybe a hundred of them and sold a handful in an etsy store.  I gave most away.  I just had my fill of that and decided I did not want to go to the trouble of learning the methods and getting a true workshop full of industrial equipment needed to work properly with leather and hardware.  I basically loved designing and would sew up a ‘mock up’ of the bag I had in my head.  It would be functional, but if you looked closely at the details it looked pretty homemade.  From a distance they looked pretty chic.


I love it!
I keep thinking about learning how to sew on leather - I'm a good seamstress otherwise, but have never learned the skiving and other skills it really takes to put together a nice leather garment or bag. It's a special material to work with.


----------



## soramillay

carterazo said:


> Anyone here have Miss M or little Miss M? Do you think this bag would hold its shape in nappa?



I have Little Miss M in flat calf. It has held its shape well. For nappa, it depends on the backing Marco uses. I think if you store it properly it will be fine, if stored improperly it may soften and crease. It would be similar to a nappa Angelica in structure.


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> I have Little Miss M in flat calf. It has held its shape well. For nappa, it depends on the backing Marco uses. I think if you store it properly it will be fine, if stored improperly it may soften and crease. It would be similar to a nappa Angelica in structure.


I guess I would have to pay extra for backing in nappa


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I got my shipping notice!!
> Waiting on:
> Blue Verona Rua Angelica with light fuschia lining and silver hardware with an extra wide strap and no center compartment. I am super excited about that one.
> Dark Green Verona Selene Midi with purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware - also super excited about that!
> These two are shipping with my plum Modena.
> 
> So, I decided - with all that excitement - that I could hold off on this sale. I still have a few bags to sell to make room for the new ones, plus a vintage coach I purchased that I am airing out (perfumy not musty, thank goodness). My hands are full!



OMG! You’ve got a killing list here! That dark blue couple with fuchsia got me excited just to hear and picture it! 
And dark green with purple?!?!? I’m leaning toward your first option coz my personal bias but I can’t wait to see both of these orders! They’re gonna make a killing! 

And don’t forget to share your thought on Rua Angelica. I need to know/hear more about this bag. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> A question for you all on recent shipping:
> 
> I received a shipping notice that went to my spam folder - it was from TNT which I learned has recently been purchased by FedEx. No problem there, but it seems that I cannot track my order beyond the regional airport in Italy regardless of whether I use the reference number or the parcel number. So I *hope* it's really coming when they say it is and that I can communicate with them easily should I need to pay duty.
> 
> I was going to send a note to Marina asking about the change and whether they have abandoned using DHL entirely. Even though it cost a little more, I really liked the customer service and reliability of DHL. It's not great to have a big order shipping in a way that I cannot track it at all.



I think maybe it’s a little lag time on their log. I can track mine from Italy to their local shipping unit. Maybe your bag is in transit? I find it takes longer to update if it’s in transit or under the scrutiny of the custom.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I think maybe it’s a little lag time on their log. I can track mine from Italy to their local shipping unit. Maybe your bag is in transit? I find it takes longer to update if it’s in transit or under the scrutiny of the custom.


I suspect exactly that - it's a large enough order that I will likely need to pay duty, so it's sure to take a little more time.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I guess I would have to pay extra for backing in nappa



I don’t know if this info can benefit you. I find that Nappa holds its shape better than pebble. My Angelica has softened up after a month use, I think. But I carry a lot and utilize both handles and shoulder strap. Although it’s soften up, it still holds its shape fine. Not slouch and just lay sleepily where I put it down. And I don’t use any bag organizer. Only the basic middle compartment here. IMHO, if you’re going to order it with middle compartment and don’t want a super rigid bag, I think a Nappa Angelica should do fine without extra backing.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> OMG! You’ve got a killing list here! That dark blue couple with fuchsia got me excited just to hear and picture it!
> And dark green with purple?!?!? I’m leaning toward your first option coz my personal bias but I can’t wait to see both of these orders! They’re gonna make a killing!
> 
> And don’t forget to share your thought on Rua Angelica. I need to know/hear more about this bag. [emoji16]



I'm glad you understand why I am excited! 

I have been so curious about the Rua Angelica - it looks like a fantastic bag for my running around and general work needs but it's also chic enough for me to take it to a nice event without feeling like it's too casual. The wide strap is my latest "thing" as I realized what a difference it makes both comfort and style-wise. The photos others have shared of the Angelica are really what tipped me over the edge. It's a lovely style. Of course the Midi Selene is one of my easiest to carry, so that's a shoo-in for at least one selection.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I suspect exactly that - it's a large enough order that I will likely need to pay duty, so it's sure to take a little more time.



I know. They cut open my box for the Cielo this time. Never happened before and there was only one bag in that box!!! I was so nervous. What if they leave a cut on my bag!!!! 

Now, I’m praying for my Verona to arrive safely. There’re going to be 3 bags inside that box. They can charge me for the tax and duty. I’ve resigned my fate to that long time ago. But please.... take your blades away from my box! [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I know. They cut open my box for the Cielo this time. Never happened before and there was only one bag in that box!!! I was so nervous. What if they leave a cut on my bag!!!!
> 
> Now, I’m praying for my Verona to arrive safely. There’re going to be 3 bags inside that box. They can charge me for the tax and duty. I’ve resigned my fate to that long time ago. But please.... take your blades away from my box! [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Yikes!!!
I have also been a little afraid of that - really hoping nothing weird goes on and they just let me pay up.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I don’t know if this info can benefit you. I find that Nappa holds its shape better than pebble. My Angelica has softened up after a month use, I think. But I carry a lot and utilize both handles and shoulder strap. Although it’s soften up, it still holds its shape fine. Not slouch and just lay sleepily where I put it down. And I don’t use any bag organizer. Only the basic middle compartment here. IMHO, if you’re going to order it with middle compartment and don’t want a super rigid bag, I think a Nappa Angelica should do fine without extra backing.


Thanks, yes. I'm sure nappa is great for Angelica. (I have it on a wish list. [emoji6] ) Right now I'm thinking more of little Miss M. [emoji28]


----------



## soramillay

She’s here!




Much faster than I expected and here it was delivered also by TNT! I had wrongly calculated my customs fee because I didn’t count freight, so I did have to pay customs of 27 euros, which is still a lot less than what I paid in Canada. Love the marine lining!

The Modena is very comfortable and very light, I see myself using her as an everyday tote. I love the glazed leather! I can’t wait till the bag gets all broken in and distressed, that’s when I’ll love her the most!

ETA: I also received a folder of leather samples! They are delicious and I am going to photograph the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 3878389
> 
> View attachment 3878388
> 
> Much faster than I expected and here it was delivered also by TNT! I had wrongly calculated my customs fee because I didn’t count freight, so I did have to pay customs of 27 euros, which is still a lot less than what I paid in Canada. Love the marine lining!
> 
> The Modena is very comfortable and very light, I see myself using her as an everyday tote. I love the glazed leather! I can’t wait till the bag gets all broken in and distressed, that’s when I’ll love her the most!
> 
> ETA: I also received a folder of leather samples! They are delicious and I am going to photograph the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!


What leather is this? Athene ? It's beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> What leather is this? Athene ? It's beautiful!



It’s hazel tan athene. A tan with a pinkish hue to it. This might be the lightest of all my MM bags. Feels like nothing to carry.


----------



## djfmn

SilverFilly said:


> For those with a Zhoe, did you lengthen or shorten the strap at all?  I'm very much leaning towards ordering a black nappa Zhoe before the sale ends.  I don't own any crossbody bags and I think the Zhoe might be the perfect one.  I'm thinking it has the potential to be slightly dressier than a lot of options out there.  Any advice?  Thank you!


I have 5 Zhoe's - 2 Regular, 2 Legends and 1 Mini Zhoe and I did not change the strap at all. I am 5'4" and I shortened the strap going up a couple of holes.


----------



## momasaurus

soramillay said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 3878389
> 
> View attachment 3878388
> 
> Much faster than I expected and here it was delivered also by TNT! I had wrongly calculated my customs fee because I didn’t count freight, so I did have to pay customs of 27 euros, which is still a lot less than what I paid in Canada. Love the marine lining!
> 
> The Modena is very comfortable and very light, I see myself using her as an everyday tote. I love the glazed leather! I can’t wait till the bag gets all broken in and distressed, that’s when I’ll love her the most!
> 
> ETA: I also received a folder of leather samples! They are delicious and I am going to photograph the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!


This is wonderful!  Congrats.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 3878389
> 
> View attachment 3878388
> 
> the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!



I love the color.  
Just wait until you see how useful those dang pockets are on the front.  It’s an addicting feature!  SOOOO handy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So cool, my friend loves her lion brown pebbled angel I recently bought from the bst and passed on to her. She was wearing it today and it was perfect on her!!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 3878389
> 
> View attachment 3878388
> 
> Much faster than I expected and here it was delivered also by TNT! I had wrongly calculated my customs fee because I didn’t count freight, so I did have to pay customs of 27 euros, which is still a lot less than what I paid in Canada. Love the marine lining!
> 
> The Modena is very comfortable and very light, I see myself using her as an everyday tote. I love the glazed leather! I can’t wait till the bag gets all broken in and distressed, that’s when I’ll love her the most!
> 
> ETA: I also received a folder of leather samples! They are delicious and I am going to photograph the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!



Fierce looking bag!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I have the standard length strap for my Zhoe. When I wear it crossbody, I have the strap set at the longest setting, but I could use a little more length. I’m 5’4”. If you’re taller, then you could go for a longer strap.


Wow TenKrat that is really interesting to know. I never wear mine cross body only on my shoulder. I am also 5'4".


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> She’s here!
> View attachment 3878389
> 
> View attachment 3878388
> 
> Much faster than I expected and here it was delivered also by TNT! I had wrongly calculated my customs fee because I didn’t count freight, so I did have to pay customs of 27 euros, which is still a lot less than what I paid in Canada. Love the marine lining!
> 
> The Modena is very comfortable and very light, I see myself using her as an everyday tote. I love the glazed leather! I can’t wait till the bag gets all broken in and distressed, that’s when I’ll love her the most!
> 
> ETA: I also received a folder of leather samples! They are delicious and I am going to photograph the newer colors for the reference thread that not everyone has seen!


Very, very nice!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Wow TenKrat that is really interesting to know. I never wear mine cross body only on my shoulder. I am also 5'4".


I mostly wear it on my shoulder, too. But when I’m traveling and also carrying a tote or duffel bag, I wear it crossbody, and it sits a little too high against my hip.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> I mostly wear it on my shoulder, too. But when I’m traveling and also carrying a tote or duffel bag, I wear it crossbody, and it sits a little too high against my hip.


that is my problem too, especially when I wear it with a thick winter jacket. My next order I am definitely adding the length. 

Questions, I need suggestions for a lining that goes well with Oxblood Vachetta. 
I'm planning to get an Aura in that leather by next month, but I have no idea what lining to get.


----------



## mleleigh

anitalilac said:


> Questions, I need suggestions for a lining that goes well with Oxblood Vachetta.
> I'm planning to get an Aura in that leather by next month, but I have no idea what lining to get.



Fun question! I would be tempted to do cappuccino or yellow.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> that is my problem too, especially when I wear it with a thick winter jacket. My next order I am definitely adding the length.
> 
> Questions, I need suggestions for a lining that goes well with Oxblood Vachetta.
> I'm planning to get an Aura in that leather by next month, but I have no idea what lining to get.



Unless it’s a free lining upgrade, it may not worth it for Aura since you’d barely see it once you put all your stuff inside. It’s quite a narrow and deep bag and the leather part goes a bit into the body of the bag. 

For oxblood, I may go with light pink, jade, silver, or light fuchsia.


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> that is my problem too, especially when I wear it with a thick winter jacket. My next order I am definitely adding the length.
> 
> Questions, I need suggestions for a lining that goes well with Oxblood Vachetta.
> I'm planning to get an Aura in that leather by next month, but I have no idea what lining to get.



I actually think dark grey goes best, but if you get a free lining, I agree with cappuccino or maybe a pop of color like light blue.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My middle school colors were maroon, blue and white.  So the oxblood and blue lining would be realllly close to the cheerleading uniform I wore in the nineties and would be a hilarious little inside joke with myself every time I look in my bag.  So I would do that.  BUt that’s maybe a BIT specific to ME. ha!


----------



## anitalilac

mleleigh said:


> Fun question! I would be tempted to do cappuccino or yellow.


It both add a richness to the color!


vink said:


> Unless it’s a free lining upgrade, it may not worth it for Aura since you’d barely see it once you put all your stuff inside. It’s quite a narrow and deep bag and the leather part goes a bit into the body of the bag.
> 
> For oxblood, I may go with light pink, jade, silver, or light fuchsia.


Thanks for letting me know. I think I will stick to the standard then.



soramillay said:


> I actually think dark grey goes best, but if you get a free lining, I agree with cappuccino or maybe a pop of color like light blue.


Both are wonderful suggestions. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> My middle school colors were maroon, blue and white.  So the oxblood and blue lining would be realllly close to the cheerleading uniform I wore in the nineties and would be a hilarious little inside joke with myself every time I look in my bag.  So I would do that.  BUt that’s maybe a BIT specific to ME. ha!


hahaha!


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Questions, I need suggestions for a lining that goes well with Oxblood Vachetta.
> I'm planning to get an Aura in that leather by next month, but I have no idea what lining to get.





anitalilac said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I think I will stick to the standard then.


You already made a decision, but I’ll still play for fun. Purple lining with oxblood vachetta, a rich combo.


----------



## soramillay

Mod shot from today, please excuse child debris on the floor.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Fun question! I would be tempted to do cappuccino or yellow.


I have the cappuccino lining and it is such a pretty color. It adds a richness to the look of the bag.


----------



## bonniekir

Di, I certainly agree! The Cappucino lining is lovely. So is the Bordeaux/ Wine coloured. Very chic and sophisticated lining too..


----------



## mleleigh

Modena would make such a cool E/W bag by just cutting a few inches off of the height from the bottom. I need to Photoshop it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It’s only 11” high, so a few inches off the top and my water bottle would stick out.  I need 9.5” (like angelica) at least or it feels too shallow.  So maybe an inch and a half or then it would be super short.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think of Modena like the MM version of the MZW Jane!  WIth the two front pockets and light weight....


----------



## mleleigh

Yeah, it certainly wouldn't be useful if you like carrying water bottles or need a larger bag for capacity, but I just love true E/W bags so I always imagine variations on existing MM bags. 





_Original Modena on left, E/W mockup on right._


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gorgeous concept! I agree there could be a useful mini modena, in 12” width and 8” height, and I would be interested in that (with a crossbody strap for sure)....
I’m still dreaming of midi arianna which I guess will never be.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> Yeah, it certainly wouldn't be useful if you like carrying water bottles or need a larger bag for capacity, but I just love true E/W bags so I always imagine variations on existing MM bags.
> 
> View attachment 3880800
> 
> 
> 
> _Original Modena on left, E/W mockup on right._


I agree that would be awesome. I am very much an E/W person myself.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Yeah, it certainly wouldn't be useful if you like carrying water bottles or need a larger bag for capacity, but I just love true E/W bags so I always imagine variations on existing MM bags.
> 
> View attachment 3880800
> 
> 
> 
> _Original Modena on left, E/W mockup on right._


I like your version better than the original. I would like that with shortened, rolled handles.


----------



## mkpurselover

Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078


She's so pretty!  [emoji7]  This might be my favorite Siena to date!

Congrats!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Yeah, it certainly wouldn't be useful if you like carrying water bottles or need a larger bag for capacity, but I just love true E/W bags so I always imagine variations on existing MM bags.
> 
> View attachment 3880800
> 
> 
> 
> _Original Modena on left, E/W mockup on right._



I like that everyone here are so creative with all the combo and design adaptations. [emoji16] I don’t know much about these things, but seeing you girls did it always fascinated me. [emoji4] And I like your version better. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078



Oh.... I like how yours look! I like the softness of the leather presented here. (I think I made it clear I’m not big on stiff leather and structured bag at all. [emoji28]) 

This is very pretty! Well done! [emoji1360]


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078


Love your bag. I love the Amaranto red. It was one of my first midi Selenes. If I remember correctly I have it with a Cappuccino lining. Such a great red goes with everything. I love love love your Siena. Enjoy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I LOVE AMARANTO.  Wow that bag is gorgeous.


----------



## pdxhb

mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078


*SWOON*
This is absolutely stunning! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## bonniekir

Mkpurselover: Lovely colour!Congrats!!


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> Yeah, it certainly wouldn't be useful if you like carrying water bottles or need a larger bag for capacity, but I just love true E/W bags so I always imagine variations on existing MM bags.
> 
> View attachment 3880800
> 
> 
> _Original Modena on left, E/W mockup on right._



Even though I have the full size, I love this version too! Marco, make this the Midi Modena design please!



mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078



Now that I have the swatches, I can truly appreciate what a beautiful red amaranto. One of the best colors in the pebbled range.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That Siena just looks like the best carry-on piece in the world. I want it for my next overseas trip, in a lightweight leather (because I always have too much heavy stuff and tons of water bottles for the whole family on trips, which are heavy in their own right) like the black cherry sample bag from the release, or in coral merinos for muchos cheerfulness.  That and a penny messenger for my personal essentials and so. Many. Passports. And I think I have a winning combo for long trips (and my next trip is going to be ten thousand miles each way!).


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania this morning


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Just a quick pic!  My amaranto Siena with dark gunmetal arrived today!  A really great red [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881078


Beautiful, @mkpurselover!  A great bag for the season.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That Siena just looks like the best carry-on piece in the world. I want it for my next overseas trip, in a lightweight leather (because I always have too much heavy stuff and tons of water bottles for the whole family on trips, which are heavy in their own right) like the black cherry sample bag from the release, or in coral merinos for muchos cheerfulness.  That and a penny messenger for my personal essentials and so. Many. Passports. And I think I have a winning combo for long trips (and my next trip is going to be ten thousand miles each way!).



I thought you want to be on a ban. [emoji16] I think Juliet will also be a good carryon, too. [emoji4] But Siena definitely offer better organization system.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> I thought you want to be on a ban. [emoji16] I think Juliet will also be a good carryon, too. [emoji4] But Siena definitely offer better organization system.



I do!  I’m not traveling for over 6 months.  That’s ages from now.  I can dream.


----------



## carterazo

Carried my lovely marine blue Angelica today. This bag is my perfect size. [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It really is a great size!  How do you like it in marine?  Are either of the four corner edges starting to crumple or is it standing erect on the other side just as nicely as its standing erect on the side shown in the photo, without needing to ‘stuff’ a pouch or other item inside to keep it from collapsing?
I think a merinos angelica would be great if I didn’t worry it would slump and melt.  
On that note, for those of you who have structured MM bags who have become wonky, did you find any way to get some shape back?  I have noticed that some styles tend to warp and distort more easily than others, for example my angelica in athene slumps at the waist near the bottom without a bag shaper in it, and it doesn’t look great.  
I haven’t seen many little Athena’s on this thread and none outside of nappa; I wonder if it has a stiffer structure than angelica, at a smaller size?


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It really is a great size!  How do you like it in marine?  Are either of the four corner edges starting to crumple or is it standing erect on the other side just as nicely as its standing erect on the side shown in the photo, without needing to ‘stuff’ a pouch or other item inside to keep it from collapsing?
> I think a merinos angelica would be great if I didn’t worry it would slump and melt.
> On that note, for those of you who have structured MM bags who have become wonky, did you find any way to get some shape back?  I have noticed that some styles tend to warp and distort more easily than others, for example my angelica in athene slumps at the waist near the bottom without a bag shaper in it, and it doesn’t look great.
> I haven’t seen many little Athena’s on this thread and none outside of nappa; I wonder if it has a stiffer structure than angelica, at a smaller size?


Mine is still standing up while empty and the four coners aren't crushed yet. I haven't carried it a lot, though. I also stuff it well when I put it away. It is softening a little though. We'll see how it keeps up.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Carried my lovely marine blue Angelica today. This bag is my perfect size. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3882108



That’s so pretty!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It really is a great size!  How do you like it in marine?  Are either of the four corner edges starting to crumple or is it standing erect on the other side just as nicely as its standing erect on the side shown in the photo, without needing to ‘stuff’ a pouch or other item inside to keep it from collapsing?
> I think a merinos angelica would be great if I didn’t worry it would slump and melt.
> On that note, for those of you who have structured MM bags who have become wonky, did you find any way to get some shape back?  I have noticed that some styles tend to warp and distort more easily than others, for example my angelica in athene slumps at the waist near the bottom without a bag shaper in it, and it doesn’t look great.
> I haven’t seen many little Athena’s on this thread and none outside of nappa; I wonder if it has a stiffer structure than angelica, at a smaller size?



It might be really useful if we could make a little guide to the different leathers and what bags they suit. We can post it it in the reference thread. Let me start here and everyone else can add on:

Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has a subtle sheen when draped. 

Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form. 

Flat calf & Venezia: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time. 

Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax. 

Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags. May soften over time, depends on design? Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa.

Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time.

Tuscania: 

Verona:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Massaccesi Leathers

Nabuk: luxe, velvety, plush.  A touch heavier than pebbled but not as heavy as vachetta.

Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has a subtle sheen when draped.  Second heaviest leather after vachetta.  Very hard wearing.

Africa:  like pebbled but metallic and lightweight.  

Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Far stiffer than merinos or pebbled, especially initially.  Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form. Very lightweight, almost as much so as merinos.

Flat calf and Venezia: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time.  Some concern about corner wear.

Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax.  Feather light and almost papery to the touch, can look ‘dusty’ over time, and also easily catches noticeable scratches from fingernails or keys.

Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags.  Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa, durable and hard wearing.  Not likely to change terribly much over time.

Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time.  Amazing color saturation and variations.

Tuscania: 

Verona: supple, chewy, slight sheen and overall quite similar to pebbled.

Aquila Matte:


----------



## mleleigh

soramillay said:


> It might be really useful if we could make a little guide to the different leathers and what bags they suit. We can post it it in the reference thread. Let me start here and everyone else can add on:
> 
> Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has a subtle sheen when draped.
> 
> Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form.
> 
> Flat calf & Venezia: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time.
> 
> Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax.
> 
> Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags. May soften over time, depends on design? Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa.
> 
> Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time.
> 
> Tuscania:
> 
> Verona:





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Massaccesi Leathers
> 
> Nabuk: luxe, velvety, plush.  A touch heavier than pebbled but not as heavy as vachetta.
> 
> Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has a subtle sheen when draped.  Second heaviest leather after vachetta.  Very hard wearing.
> 
> Africa:  like pebbled but metallic and lightweight.
> 
> Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Far stiffer than merinos or pebbled, especially initially.  Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form. Very lightweight, almost as much so as merinos.
> 
> Flat calf and Venezia: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time.  Some concern about corner wear.
> 
> Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax.  Feather light and almost papery to the touch, can look ‘dusty’ over time, and also easily catches noticeable scratches from fingernails or keys.
> 
> Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags.  Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa, durable and hard wearing.  Not likely to change terribly much over time.
> 
> Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time.  Amazing color saturation and variations.
> 
> Tuscania:
> 
> Verona: supple, chewy, slight sheen and overall quite similar to pebbled.
> 
> Aquila Matte:



This is great! I would even say - make a new thread specifically for "Massaccesi Leather Guide" or the like so we don't add a lot of text to the pics only reference thread.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> That’s so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> This is great! I would even say - make a new thread specifically for "Massaccesi Leather Guide" or the like so we don't add a lot of text to the pics only reference thread.


Agreed!


----------



## vink

Massaccesi Leathers

Nabuk: luxe, velvety, plush.  A touch heavier than pebbled but not as heavy as vachetta.

Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has subtle sheen when draped.  Second heaviest leather after vachetta. Very hard wearing. Has grainy texture on the surface, but very uniformly. 

Africa:  like pebbled but metallic and lightweight. Has a uniformly grainy texture on the surface. 

Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Far stiffer than merinos or pebbled, especially initially. Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form. Hold its shape quite well. Very lightweight, almost as much so as merinos. Has quite a smooth surface. 

Flat calf and Venezia: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time. Some concern about corner wear.

Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax.  Feather light and almost papery to the touch, can look ‘dusty’ over time, and also easily catches noticeable scratches from fingernails or keys.

Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags. Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa, durable and hard wearing.  Not likely to change terribly much over time. Very soft to touch. Has quite a smooth surface with some natural texture. 

Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time. May have some variation and overcast on leather due to dyeing process of the leather. 

Tuscania: 

Verona: supple, chewy, slight sheen and overall quite similar to pebbled. Has obviously grainy surface with some natural texture. Great with slouchy bags. 

Aquila Matte:


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> This is great! I would even say - make a new thread specifically for "Massaccesi Leather Guide" or the like so we don't add a lot of text to the pics only reference thread.





carterazo said:


> Agreed!



Correct me if I am wrong about any of this, but I was here at the beginning when a lot of threads were being made. Some TPFers were unhappy and suspicious about so many Massaccesi threads cluttering up the Handbags subforum, so I think the decision was made by the mods to allow a few MM threads like this superthread, the photo thread and I am not sure what else. I think we made any more, they will be merged into existing threads.

If you look at the Feedback Dropbox subforum, you can still see the posts from 2013 discussing this. If a mod can kindly pop in to clarify how many new threads can be started for Massaccesi, do let us know!


----------



## soramillay

Oh interesting, @msleigh asked about this recently! Thanks for doing it, msleigh!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-subforum-request.972364/

This was the original complaint thread.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-massaccesi-problem.886442/page-3#post-27711316

So if anyone can parse through it properly, would be good. I get the impression we need probably hundreds of members to warrant a subforum, a la Mansur Gavriel, so I doubt we will ever get there since Massaccesi is a small brand. It looks like as long as we have a distinct purpose for a new MM thread, it will be accepted?


----------



## mleleigh

soramillay said:


> Oh interesting, @msleigh asked about this recently! Thanks for doing it, msleigh!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-subforum-request.972364/
> 
> This was the original complaint thread.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-massaccesi-problem.886442/page-3#post-27711316
> 
> So if anyone can parse through it properly, would be good. I get the impression we need probably hundreds of members to warrant a subforum, a la Mansur Gavriel, so I doubt we will ever get there since Massaccesi is a small brand. It looks like as long as we have a distinct purpose for a new MM thread, it will be accepted?



They basically told me that we could have multiple threads as long as they weren't duplicates or "spammy." 

I think adding a "Massaccesi Leather Reference" thread would be perfectly reasonable.


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> They basically told me that we could have multiple threads as long as they weren't duplicates or "spammy."
> 
> I think adding a "Massaccesi Leather Reference" thread would be perfectly reasonable.



Perfect! I propose that we make this thread to house the MM leather descriptions, photos of all the swatches (I am happy to take photos of all of mine) and answer questions specific to leathers, style and swatch comparisons that would otherwise be lost in our big discussion thread. The photos thread will remain photos only as a reference gallery. If all agree, I’ll make the thread tonight!

I also want to revive this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/

I know lots of us have sizeable collections by now. Let’s see your family photos!


----------



## mleleigh

soramillay said:


> Perfect! I propose that we make this thread to house the MM leather descriptions, photos of all the swatches (I am happy to take photos of all of mine) and answer questions specific to leathers, style and swatch comparisons that would otherwise be lost in our big discussion thread. The photos thread will remain photos only as a reference gallery. If all agree, I’ll make the thread tonight!
> 
> I also want to revive this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/
> 
> I know lots of us have sizeable collections by now. Let’s see your family photos!



Sounds great! 

I would also love to see family photos - I didn't know that thread existed so thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## soramillay

Just to add... because it’s hard to edit the original post once it’s made, it’s good to discuss what to put in it so it looks neat and logical. Shall we start with:

1) Introduction to the brand, e.g. Marco, Belen Echandia, the tannery, how it works
2) Introduction to the styles- brief descriptions should be enough as we can direct people to the e-shop to see the bags and to our gallery thread
3) Introduction to the leathers- leather swatch photos & lining colors
4) Introduction to possible customizations, including hardware, color blocking, zippers, handle types, handle lengths, pockets, zip pockets, tassels, jewelry (are they still making the bracelets?), etc. We should include photos of each example.
5) After this, then we can invite questions and technical discussions on the above e.g. can I customise xyz or comparing the different MM reds, etc. We will however keep questions like what color should I choose, etc, to the normal discussion.

Any more ideas?

Let’s work on keeping our 4 threads active and regularly updated. That will move us along towards getting a sub forum. I think the mods want to see some dedication and organization .


----------



## southernbelle43

I received my new to me Daphne in dark brown Vacchetta today.  I am now on the Vacchetta bandwagon.  What a lovely leather.  I made her look as "heavenly" as she is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My new to me plum pebbled midi selene with dark gunmetal hardware from cowumbut arrived yesterday and she joined me and my tween to the local billiards place to see my son beat me 2 games to my 1 in a round of billiards!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In the same package with the plum bag was my first black merinos bag, and my first midi soulmate.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m feeling the midi soulmate love.  First of all, when you wear colors this bright, a neutral bag goes best.  Second of all, this bag is light as a feather even with multiple water bottles thrown in for my family.  Third, it’s soft and smells good and is just super comfy on.  And the looks of it is growing on me; I never thought the soulmate design was much to look at, but because of its other qualities, the simple design is starting to look better and better in my eyes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But yesterday I wore a colorful outfit 
AND the plum pebbled beauty!  Rules are meant to be broken...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3883272
> 
> I’m feeling the midi soulmate love.  First of all, when you wear colors this bright, a neutral bag goes best.  Second of all, this bag is light as a feather even with multiple water bottles thrown in for my family.  Third, it’s soft and smells good and is just super comfy on.  And the looks of it is growing on me; I never thought the soulmate design was much to look at, but because of its other qualities, the simple design is starting to look better and better in my eyes.


Would you mind sharing how short and how long the soulmate handles can be adjusted to? Thanks so much!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m actually not sure if my handles are regular soulmate handles or extended ones, I need to confer with the original owner.  I’ll get back to you.


----------



## mleleigh

Since @soramillay posted a link, just wanted to request that anyone who is willing / able - please post your MM family pics over on this thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/

Pretty please?


----------



## mkpurselover

mleleigh said:


> Since @soramillay posted a link, just wanted to request that anyone who is willing / able - please post your MM family pics over on this thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/
> 
> Pretty please?


Oh my, I did not know about this thread!  I must gather my beauties for a group photo or 2 [emoji7]

Also, thank s everyone for your comments on my new amaranto Siena!  Getting compliments daily on that color [emoji178]


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Oh my, I did not know about this thread!  I must gather my beauties for a group photo or 2 [emoji7]
> 
> Also, thank s everyone for your comments on my new amaranto Siena!  Getting compliments daily on that color [emoji178]


You have some beautiful jewel colors in your collection, so I look forward to seeing them all together.


----------



## tenKrat

@emmaAr, your Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte that you posted in the reference thread is so, so lovely. It will look even better later on.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Since @soramillay posted a link, just wanted to request that anyone who is willing / able - please post your MM family pics over on this thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/
> 
> Pretty please?


Oh gosh, I won’t promise anything, but I will try to get a pic in the near future. I must get all my MM bags out anyway because they need to be reorganized.


----------



## lenie

Just picked up my dark green Verona Calista. The leather is similar to pebbled-smooshy, lovely textured, and scrumptious. The dark green is kind of evergreen in color with a slightly blue/teal undertone. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m actually not sure if my handles are regular soulmate handles or extended ones, I need to confer with the original owner.  I’ll get back to you.


Thank you so much!

On a side note, does anyone know if there’s a red Aquila Matte? EmmaAr ‘s newest bag has got me thinking about back up leather in case they’re out of venezia by the time I order in 2018!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Love the idea of reviving the family photo thread, and starting a leather reference thread.  For the leather thread, could we include croco?  I ordered a croco bag in June.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> I received my new to me Daphne in dark brown Vacchetta today.  I am now on the Vacchetta bandwagon.  What a lovely leather.  I made her look as "heavenly" as she is.
> View attachment 3882819



Daphne is not a design that calls my name, but this dark brown vacchetta really makes it interesting.  Changes the character of the bag.  I love all the variety we can generate with customization.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> Daphne is not a design that calls my name, but this dark brown vacchetta really makes it interesting.  Changes the character of the bag.  I love all the variety we can generate with customization.


That is exactly what I said!  I never gave the Daphne a second thought until she posted this one and asked if anyone was interested. It really grabbed me. And it is even better when you actually see it.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Since @soramillay posted a link, just wanted to request that anyone who is willing / able - please post your MM family pics over on this thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ssaccesi-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/
> 
> Pretty please?



I can! I’m leaving for a trip though so after the trip. [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

I will post a family picture as soon as I get the Halloween sale SLGs (including my Mom's new addition)! Our little MM family grew really fast 
Re: light neutral leathers. I am as clumsy as they get, and therefore steer clear from light handbags, no matter how beautiful they are. However, thanks to @vink's assurance, braving some iced taupe in my soulmate was a great idea! Iced taupe is a fantastic neutral, and due to its sheen and texture it seems pretty unfussy and I am yet to see any color transfer on it. Something to think about for your next neutral bag craving .


----------



## anitalilac

emmaAr said:


> Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte with gold hardware.


the Aguilla Matte Leather is truly beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

Hey everybody, the Leather Reference Thread is up!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

This is all I managed to do today. Will the ladies with Tuscania, Aquila Matte, Nabuk, Croco leathers please add to the descriptions from a couple pages back? We’ll be putting this in our guide. 

Also beautiful bags, everyone! I have to run but will come back to admire them. I am carrying my Modena everyday and loving it!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Massaccesi Leathers

Nabuk: luxe, velvety, plush.  A touch heavier than pebbled but not as heavy as vachetta.

Pebbled: Best for slouchy, unstructured bags. Relaxes quickly. Has subtle sheen when draped.  Second heaviest leather after vachetta. Very hard wearing. Has grainy texture on the surface, but very uniformly.

Africa:  like pebbled but metallic and lightweight. Has a uniformly grainy texture on the surface.

Nappa: Good for both slouchy and structured bags. Far stiffer than merinos or pebbled, especially initially. Drapey and glossy in unstructured form, may crease in structured form. Hold its shape quite well. Very lightweight, almost as much so as merinos. Has quite a smooth surface.

Flat calf, Venezia, and Croco: Best for structured bags. Light, glossy and stiff leather that holds shape over time. Some concern about corner wear.  Venezia is textured to resemble shagreen.  Croco is textured to resemble crocodile.

Athene: Best for slouchy or relaxed (lived in) structured bags. May need extra backing for structured designs as glazed leather will relax.  Feather light and almost papery to the touch, can look ‘dusty’ over time, and also easily catches noticeable scratches from fingernails or keys.

Merinos: Can be used for both slouchy and structured bags. Matte spongey leather, less likely to crease than nappa, durable and hard wearing.  Not likely to change terribly much over time. Very soft to touch. Has quite a smooth surface with some natural texture.

Vachetta: Best for mid-size structured bags due to thickness and weight. Will hold shape over time. Will develop patina over time. May have some variation and overcast on leather due to dyeing process of the leather.

Tuscania:

Verona: supple, chewy, slight sheen and overall quite similar to pebbled. Has obviously grainy surface with some natural texture. Great with slouchy bags.

Aquila Matte:


----------



## emmaAr

tenKrat said:


> @emmaAr, your Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte that you posted in the reference thread is so, so lovely. It will look even better later on.


@tenKrat Thank you! I’m so pleased with it. Did you use a leather protector on your Aquila Matte Calista?


----------



## mleleigh

soramillay said:


> Hey everybody, the Leather Reference Thread is up!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/
> 
> This is all I managed to do today. Will the ladies with Tuscania, Aquila Matte, Nabuk, Croco leathers please add to the descriptions from a couple pages back? We’ll be putting this in our guide.
> 
> Also beautiful bags, everyone! I have to run but will come back to admire them. I am carrying my Modena everyday and loving it!



You’re doing a great job! This will be such a useful thread.


----------



## lenie

Here is the dark green Verona Calista. It’s showing up a little grey in the pics, probably from the lighting. I have also included comparison shots with the dark green vachetta Siena so you can see the difference in tones. As mentioned earlier, the Verona is more of an evergreen with undertones of blue/teal. The vachetta is a true deep green.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here is the dark green Verona Calista. It’s showing up a little grey in the pics, probably from the lighting. I have also included comparison shots with the dark green vachetta Siena so you can see the difference in tones. As mentioned earlier, the Verona is more of an evergreen with undertones of blue/teal. The vachetta is a true deep green.
> View attachment 3884389
> 
> View attachment 3884392
> 
> View attachment 3884393
> 
> View attachment 3884394



OMG! Such a beautiful evergreen collection you have here. You’re making me regret not to hoard Verona when there’s still a chance. (Not like I don’t think I already have enough and feel guilty a bit, but it’s so gorgeous!)


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Here is the dark green Verona Calista. It’s showing up a little grey in the pics, probably from the lighting. I have also included comparison shots with the dark green vachetta Siena so you can see the difference in tones. As mentioned earlier, the Verona is more of an evergreen with undertones of blue/teal. The vachetta is a true deep green.
> View attachment 3884389
> 
> View attachment 3884392
> 
> View attachment 3884393
> 
> View attachment 3884394


Verona is really a beautiful leather. I wonder why it was discontinued. Maybe it will come back as an occasional limited run.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

There is still mud verona available as of last week.  Don’t know about any of the other colors.  They are not guaranteeing verona availability anymore but you can always ask Marina if you can get a bag in the verona color of your choice and she can let you know if it’s all gone or not.  The ‘now or never’ sale was misleading, in my opinion.  They  implied it was the last opportunity for verona but what they meant was there are no guarantees after that point.  But you can always ask.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> There is still mud verona available as of last week.  Don’t know about any of the other colors.  They are not guaranteeing verona availability anymore but you can always ask Marina if you can get a bag in the verona color of your choice and she can let you know if it’s all gone or not.  The ‘now or never’ sale was misleading, in my opinion.  They  implied it was the last opportunity for verona but what they meant was there are no guarantees after that point.  But you can always ask.


That’s good to know!


----------



## southernbelle43

Having just acquired my first bag in vacchetta I wanted to learn more about the leather.  I know that it is a very tough,  untreated leather, just dyed.  And that LV bags have vacchetta handles that darken with age as they develop the patina it is so famous for.  My question....does anyone know how vacchetta ages when it is dyed very dark, like the dark brown vacchetta bag that I have?  Or any of the other colors offered by MM?  Just curious what to expect.  And also curious how careful one has to be with rain, etc..   Obviously it would not show water spots when it is this brown.  I have researched it on the web but cannot seem to find answers to the above. Anyone have a vacchetta bag that is well aged?


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Having just acquired my first bag in vacchetta I wanted to learn more about the leather.  I know that it is a very tough,  untreated leather, just dyed.  And that LV bags have vacchetta handles that darken with age as they develop the patina it is so famous for.  My question....does anyone know how vacchetta ages when it is dyed very dark, like the dark brown vacchetta bag that I have?  Or any of the other colors offered by MM?  Just curious what to expect.  And also curious how careful one has to be with rain, etc..   Obviously it would not show water spots when it is this brown.  I have researched it on the web but cannot seem to find answers to the above. Anyone have a vacchetta bag that is well aged?



In my personal experience, I've found that the dark MM vacchetta leathers (black, dark brown) do not change color with time - the leather just softens a bit and gets a little more smushy... not smushy compared to other thinner MM leathers but smushier than when the vacchetta is new.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> In my personal experience, I've found that the dark MM vacchetta leathers (black, dark brown) do not change color with time - the leather just softens a bit and gets a little more smushy... not smushy compared to other thinner MM leathers but smushier than when the vacchetta is new.



Thank you..  That is good to know. I am careful to keep it out of direct sunlight.  Even my hubby appreciates that.  He came into the den and said, "You left your purse on the kitchen counter directly under that fluorescent light; I turned it off."  How about that for a supportive hubby.


----------



## momasaurus

Great new leather thread! Thank you.
And I'm happy the family photo thread has been revived. All this info is so helpful.

But now - did anyone get the card holder they were giving away in the spring/summer? I ordered one later, and paid 75 euro for it. I've never used it because the size and shape are not really what I was looking for. Today I took some pix in order to list it, and the zipper doesn't close all the way! It's been sitting in the box so I never noticed. I've written to Marina.  Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## anitalilac

do you think there will be another round of sale before Christmas and New Years?


----------



## anitalilac

momasaurus said:


> Great new leather thread! Thank you.
> And I'm happy the family photo thread has been revived. All this info is so helpful.
> 
> But now - did anyone get the card holder they were giving away in the spring/summer? I ordered one later, and paid 75 euro for it. I've never used it because the size and shape are not really what I was looking for. Today I took some pix in order to list it, and the zipper doesn't close all the way! It's been sitting in the box so I never noticed. I've written to Marina.  Anyone else have this problem?


oh no. is it because it is stuck?


----------



## momasaurus

anitalilac said:


> oh no. is it because it is stuck?


Yes. It simply doesn't zip all the way closed. So weird.


----------



## chandra920

Any word if there will be an actual Black Friday sale?  I didn’t get in on the early one and I, regretting it.


----------



## TotinScience

chandra920 said:


> Any word if there will be an actual Black Friday sale?  I didn’t get in on the early one and I, regretting it.


No word yet. All waiting . My secret hope is that since Marco already had an "early" BF sale, maybe on the actual BF there might be a big Sample Sale? There seem to be a ton of handbags from lookbooks dating back Summer!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> No word yet. All waiting . My secret hope is that since Marco already had an "early" BF sale, maybe on the actual BF there might be a big Sample Sale? There seem to be a ton of handbags from lookbooks dating back Summer!



That makes sense.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> No word yet. All waiting . My secret hope is that since Marco already had an "early" BF sale, maybe on the actual BF there might be a big Sample Sale? There seem to be a ton of handbags from lookbooks dating back Summer!



I know you are waiting for that octane Venus!  I hope you get it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m absolutely SURE they will have another 20% or more sale either during cyber week in honor of that, or in early December as a ‘Holiday season celebration.’  They don’t seem to go more than a couple of weeks without a sale this autumn.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Can anyone help me brainstorm? I'm planning to order a Selene in the spring some time, but the leathers I like are all sold out (I just asked Marina  ). I'm hoping for a red leather with texture; my original loves were ruby red venezia and Bordeaux Tuscania. I can't think of any other red leathers with texture, and I like how lightweight those options are. Marina says they could order a red Athene, but that would cost me an extra €100… 
Anyone know how much a regular Selene in vachetta weighs?


----------



## soramillay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Can anyone help me brainstorm? I'm planning to order a Selene in the spring some time, but the leathers I like are all sold out (I just asked Marina  ). I'm hoping for a red leather with texture; my original loves were ruby red venezia and Bordeaux Tuscania. I can't think of any other red leathers with texture, and I like how lightweight those options are. Marina says they could order a red Athene, but that would cost me an extra €100…
> Anyone know how much a regular Selene in vachetta weighs?



Have you seen the amarantho pebbled? It’s beautiful. Flirt is also a very nice chili red. I believe Selene is a light bag so weight shouldn’t be an issue. They introduce new leathers every season so I would wait and see what happens. Maybe they’ll bring in that red Athens without you needing to make a special order. Alternatively maybe you’ll find some others who are also keen on red Athene (I’m intrigued!),


----------



## bonniekir

Just recieved my Veronas!! Love this leather.. a bit lighter than the pebbled to wear, so fits me just fine!!
Got the beautiful Plum in Cassandra, the gorgeous Mud in Modena ( this is to my surprise a colour for both winter and summer) and who can do without a Penny messenger in Black? Got mine in the Verona!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved my Veronas!! Love this leather.. a bit lighter than the pebbled to wear, so fits me just fine!!
> Got the beautiful Plum in Cassandra, the gorgeous Mud in Modena ( this is to my surprise a colour for both winter and summer) and who can do without a Penny messenger in Black? Got mine in the Verona!



Pics or it didn’t happen!

I can’t wait to see the plum verona.  I am super jelly of your mud modena, that would have been a choice I would have made if I didn’t have a modena in a light neutral color somewhat similar (champagne).....and of course penny messengers are super useful and black is the utmost in versatility~! Well done!~


----------



## vink

Just a quick post here, but there’s an orange(?) midi(?) Minerva up on eBay. It’s not mine though. But I think someone said here they’re looking for it?


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved my Veronas!! Love this leather.. a bit lighter than the pebbled to wear, so fits me just fine!!
> Got the beautiful Plum in Cassandra, the gorgeous Mud in Modena ( this is to my surprise a colour for both winter and summer) and who can do without a Penny messenger in Black? Got mine in the Verona!



Oh my! Your haul sounds great! I need to see them! I love Verona! Photo please.... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## momasaurus

momasaurus said:


> Yes. It simply doesn't zip all the way closed. So weird.



Marina’s super-helpful response was “just try to push the zip.” I am going to take a break from this brand.


----------



## southernbelle43

momasaurus said:


> Marina’s super-helpful response was “just try to push the zip.” I am going to take a break from this brand.


i am sorry you had this problem.  My experiences (up to this point) have been so positive.  I know this is really frustrating for you!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> i am sorry you had this problem.  My experiences (up to this point) have been so positive.  I know this is really frustrating for you!





momasaurus said:


> Marina’s super-helpful response was “just try to push the zip.” I am going to take a break from this brand.


I wonder if MM's team reads this thread.  Marco and Colette were really helpful then.  I hope Marina will also be able to give the same level of service.  Valentina was really great before too.


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> Marina’s super-helpful response was “just try to push the zip.” I am going to take a break from this brand.



Um... frankly speaking. Marina’s English isn’t very fluent. Not that I’m any better coz I’m the ESL myself, but I think she doesn’t understand half of my rambling I sent her and her response has always been very curt and short. Not rude, but no pleasant chatting and all business. But with placing orders, it’s passable. It’s ok as long as she gets all the details right and can answer simple and direct questions. 

I think you should contact Colette. She said she wouldn’t get into the business of taking orders anymore, but this isn’t really order. It’s after sale service and I think she can help and possibly take better care of you.


----------



## TotinScience

US based ladies! After the TNT notification changed to "package now with the third party, no tracking available" upon arrival at the Rome airport, did you 1) get a new shipping number (from Fedex?) and 2) wait awhile before it arrived? According to the TNT, my package was handed off at the airport on Friday and was supposed to arrive yesterday, but no sign of it yet...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

soramillay said:


> Have you seen the amarantho pebbled? It’s beautiful. Flirt is also a very nice chili red. I believe Selene is a light bag so weight shouldn’t be an issue. They introduce new leathers every season so I would wait and see what happens. Maybe they’ll bring in that red Athens without you needing to make a special order. Alternatively maybe you’ll find some others who are also keen on red Athene (I’m intrigued!),


Thanks  I’ll keep my eye out for the next set of leathers, but if not I might just save the €100 for the red Athene  it would bring my total price for my customization plan to around €550  but I would wait for a sale for sure!!


----------



## soramillay

momasaurus said:


> Marina’s super-helpful response was “just try to push the zip.” I am going to take a break from this brand.



Try emailing Marco directly (just replace the name in the email) or messaging the Facebook account. I believe Marco manages the Facebook account himself as i often see some bantering in Italian there. I’m pretty sure he will do something for you, it’s a faulty item with his name printed on it after all.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> US based ladies! After the TNT notification changed to "package now with the third party, no tracking available" upon arrival at the Rome airport, did you 1) get a new shipping number (from Fedex?) and 2) wait awhile before it arrived? According to the TNT, my package was handed off at the airport on Friday and was supposed to arrive yesterday, but no sign of it yet...



I would definitely not worry based on my experience - even though it's not a great shipping experience, but hopefully that will improve as FedEx absorbs the TNT system into theirs.

Here's how it went for my last shipment: 1) email from TNT which gave me the same info that you describe (hand off to a "third party"). 2) no update to tracking on TNT and then the original estimated day went by 3) At least a day (might have been two) after it was supposed to arrive, I was on the verge of emailing both Marina and Colette to ask where the shipment could have gone BUT I checked the TNT tracking again. That time the TNT website automatically redirected me to the FedEx site which gave me detailed status including customs status and deliver date. I was able to arrange a hold for pickup via that site. 

Someone else mentioned that they received a second email with the FedEx tracking number, but I never received one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They really didn’t make an understandable move by putting an Italian in charge of the email orders and customer service, given the time difference and language barrier.  Especially one who is less enthusiastic and empathetic about corresponding about bag questions & problems with the average MM bag buyer who speaks English, not Italian.  They maybe should have gotten another (North) American to handle the CS and Collette could have run the blog and marketing.


----------



## momasaurus

southernbelle43 said:


> i am sorry you had this problem.  My experiences (up to this point) have been so positive.  I know this is really frustrating for you!





msd_bags said:


> I wonder if MM's team reads this thread.  Marco and Colette were really helpful then.  I hope Marina will also be able to give the same level of service.  Valentina was really great before too.





vink said:


> Um... frankly speaking. Marina’s English isn’t very fluent. Not that I’m any better coz I’m the ESL myself, but I think she doesn’t understand half of my rambling I sent her and her response has always been very curt and short. Not rude, but no pleasant chatting and all business. But with placing orders, it’s passable. It’s ok as long as she gets all the details right and can answer simple and direct questions.
> 
> I think you should contact Colette. She said she wouldn’t get into the business of taking orders anymore, but this isn’t really order. It’s after sale service and I think she can help and possibly take better care of you.





soramillay said:


> Try emailing Marco directly (just replace the name in the email) or messaging the Facebook account. I believe Marco manages the Facebook account himself as i often see some bantering in Italian there. I’m pretty sure he will do something for you, it’s a faulty item with his name printed on it after all.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> They really didn’t make an understandable move by putting an Italian in charge of the email orders and customer service, given the time difference and language barrier.  Especially one who is less enthusiastic and empathetic about corresponding about bag questions & problems with the average MM bag buyer who speaks English, not Italian.  They maybe should have gotten another (North) American to handle the CS and Collette could have run the blog and marketing.



You are all so kind. (I have been crabby because a scarf I bought on eBay has been stuck in customs for about 2 weeks, sorry!) These are all valid points. I haven't had any problems up to now (although several friends have), and as far as I am concerned (@HopelessBagGirl), Colette could RUN THE WORLD! She is so amazing and patient and thorough. 

But meanwhile - did no one else get one of these card holders? Either free or paid for?


----------



## TotinScience

@pdxhb, thank you for a very helpful description! 
It's been over 2 days now since it was supposed to arrive and TNT website hasn't updated yet for me:/. There goes my hope to get it before Thanksgiving. Oh well, first world problems


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> @pdxhb, thank you for a very helpful description!
> It's been over 2 days now since it was supposed to arrive and TNT website hasn't updated yet for me:/. There goes my hope to get it before Thanksgiving. Oh well, first world problems



Well dangit! I am so sorry you don't have your new bag yet.
I may have missed it but what is coming your way in this shipment?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> (@HopelessBagGirl), Colette could RUN THE WORLD! She is so amazing and patient and thorough.


I have to remind you that she did run out of patience at least once.  When she banned me last spring!  Hey, free country, and a company’s prerogative to do business with whomever they wish and NOT do business with whomever they wish.  I do not wish to rehash that on this thread or anything, but for the sake of a balanced viewpoint if I hear Colette’s patience being praised I have to point out that she did run out of patience with me as a customer and ‘broke up’ with me abruptly.  No warning, no communication that I was on anything but ‘valued customer’ ground with MM, just a sudden & total ban when I asked for advice about fraying straps on a brand new bag and what I should do.  Whatever, the preloved market is delightful and I far prefer dealing with the FB BST ladies than I ever did in corresponding with Colette.


----------



## momasaurus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to remind you that she did run out of patience at least once.  When she banned me last spring!  Hey, free country, and a company’s prerogative to do business with whomever they wish and NOT do business with whomever they wish.  I do not wish to rehash that on this thread or anything, but for the sake of a balanced viewpoint if I hear Colette’s patience being praised I have to point out that she did run out of patience with me as a customer and ‘broke up’ with me abruptly.  No warning, no communication that I was on anything but ‘valued customer’ ground with MM, just a sudden & total ban when I asked for advice about fraying straps on a brand new bag and what I should do.  Whatever, the preloved market is delightful and I far prefer dealing with the FB BST ladies than I ever did in corresponding with Colette.


I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!



Totally understand that if they won’t stand behind a faulty product.  At least they fixed my faulty bag (although I didn’t get reimbursed for sending it to Italy for the repair) before breaking up with me abruptly.  They ought to send you a new one with smooth running zipper.  My zipper on my Modena doesn’t run smoothly, but I love the bag anyways.


----------



## christinemliu

Joining the Massaccesi family with my first purchase from the FB BST group, black Merinos Soulmate. Love it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That’s exactly the bag I got from the BST, just a few days ago!  Yay!  It’s great, right?


----------



## BlueCherry

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to remind you that she did run out of patience at least once.  When she banned me last spring!  Hey, free country, and a company’s prerogative to do business with whomever they wish and NOT do business with whomever they wish.  I do not wish to rehash that on this thread or anything, but for the sake of a balanced viewpoint if I hear Colette’s patience being praised I have to point out that she did run out of patience with me as a customer and ‘broke up’ with me abruptly.  No warning, no communication that I was on anything but ‘valued customer’ ground with MM, just a sudden & total ban when I asked for advice about fraying straps on a brand new bag and what I should do.  Whatever, the preloved market is delightful and I far prefer dealing with the FB BST ladies than I ever did in corresponding with Colette.





momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!



I had a problem with the placing of my studs, they were clearly very wrong. I was told “we did our best” and basically get lost. If they were unable to position studs evenly thats ok, admit it and don’t accept the customisation. My business with Massaccesi ceased upon receipt of that email.


----------



## mleleigh

Kinda OT, but I bought this Coach strap and I’m *loving* it on my Angelica!


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Kinda OT, but I bought this Coach strap and I’m *loving* it on my Angelica!
> 
> View attachment 3887423


It's awesome!
I have been drooling over those straps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BigCherry said:


> I had a problem with the placing of my studs, they were clearly very wrong. I was told “we did our best” and basically get lost. If they were unable to position studs evenly thats ok, admit it and don’t accept the customisation. My business with Massaccesi ceased upon receipt of that email.



I think it’s good that we can express our honest experiences.  This thread shouldn’t be a rah-rah Pollyanna view of the brand, even if we are mostly fans here.  Even I am.  But with caveats.  The company is not perfect, customer service wise, quality wise, and I’m sure in other ways.  But they do offer nice leather purses at a really attractive price point, and it’s addictive to choose the lining color/hardware color/dream up combos.....!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!


Wow! Did they say too much time has   
Passed or they just flat out didn’t care?


----------



## TotinScience

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!


Really sorry for this experience, this is hugely disappointing . A company can have the greatest bags in the world, but if the customer service is fraying, that is a huge turn off.


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!



Oh... wow... I don’t know what to say. I’m sorry it happens to you.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Kinda OT, but I bought this Coach strap and I’m *loving* it on my Angelica!
> 
> View attachment 3887423


Fabulous combination!  [emoji7]


----------



## christinemliu

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That’s exactly the bag I got from the BST, just a few days ago!  Yay!  It’s great, right?


Yay, bag twins! Yes, I love it! The leather, the look, the organization, I think she has extended handles which are wonderful, the crossbody strap... I can see why people don't stop with just one...


----------



## TotinScience

My Thanksgiving treat happened and my order arrived today, with no warning from FedeX . While things are lovely, as always, there were a couple of mistakes with the order, which saddens me a bit .


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> I had a problem with the placing of my studs, they were clearly very wrong. I was told “we did our best” and basically get lost. If they were unable to position studs evenly thats ok, admit it and don’t accept the customisation. My business with Massaccesi ceased upon receipt of that email.



I think I remember your studs, they were spaced apart really wide right? They should have said if they didn’t understand. I saw a while back that you were phasing out of MM, so I guess this was the reason for it. It can be really disappointing when you order a bag sight unseen and it’s so far from what you envisioned.  



mleleigh said:


> Kinda OT, but I bought this Coach strap and I’m *loving* it on my Angelica!
> 
> View attachment 3887423



The strap is gorgeous and it matches your Angelica perfectly!



TotinScience said:


> My Thanksgiving treat happened and my order arrived today, with no warning from FedeX . While things are lovely, as always, there were a couple of mistakes with the order, which saddens me a bit .



Oh no, you too? Sorry to hear that. I hope they were minor mistakes?


----------



## TotinScience

@soramillay , lining on my little penelope is wrong color (really not that big of a deal) and the strap on my mom's phoebe is not what she wanted. Hopefully they can send a correct strap, either by itself or with the (inevitable ) new order at some point.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> My Thanksgiving treat happened and my order arrived today, with no warning from FedeX . While things are lovely, as always, there were a couple of mistakes with the order, which saddens me a bit .


Really glad you received your shipment!
One recent order of mine had the wrong color lining too. It is a color I order frequently, but still not the best thing to have errors.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wrong lining color here too on my last bag.  I did mention it to Marina during correspondence on another topic, not asking for anything, just brought it up in passing that maybe double checking lining colors would be a good idea.  She continued the correspondence but ignored that I mentioned that error and I was a bit surprised that she didn’t include in her brief email even a short ‘oh, sorry about that’ since that does not cost anything, and I was not even asking for anything to be done about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> I It can be really disappointing when you order a bag sight unseen and it’s so far from what you envisioned.


I think you nailed it.  It IS really hard, even for those of us with over a dozen MMs and have one in their hands with every type of leather (just about) and have the swatch book, it’s still a really difficult process if you compare it with just browsing through a store, putting bags on your shoulder in front of a mirror and choosing the one that ‘speaks’ to you.  I have been trying to get my friend IRL interested in the brand, joining in on sales requiring two bags, etc, but she just can’t wrap her head around the process of not really being able to know if she will love it or not before it’s in her hands.  I think that they could somehow price in to their business model a generous policy for truly unhappy customers who feel that the order really did not work out, or has flaws/errors.  They may need to charge more so they have a quality control person double checking ordered before they ship, or taking photos of modifications and mailing them to the buyer to make sure it was what they had in mind, or then they just may decide to not take more complex modifications if they can’t offer good CS after selling bags with them.  Maybe a simple disclaimer to buyers requesting more radical modifications that they do so at their own risk and there will be no returns or exchanges if it does not meet their expectations, to discourage people who aren’t comfy with the risk.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wrong lining color here too on my last bag.  I did mention it to Marina during correspondence on another topic, not asking for anything, just brought it up in passing that maybe double checking lining colors would be a good idea.  She continued the correspondence but ignored that I mentioned that error and I was a bit surprised that she didn’t include in her brief email even a short ‘oh, sorry about that’ since that does not cost anything, and I was not even asking for anything to be done about it.


I guess partly it is a language issue that comes out as uncaring.  English is not my main language so I can understand some people's difficulty in conversing not in their native tongue.  At the airport one time I was actually very disappointed with our airport security.  He was very curt in replying to a foreigner.  But it was obvious it was because he was not comfortable speaking in English.

I also realized when I went on business trip in Japan (my first trip there a few years back) that we should speak in as much plain English as possible to be more easily understood by some people there.  Even in the office where we were having a seminar.  Idiomatic expressions should be avoided.  That was an eye opener for me actually.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> ....Maybe a simple disclaimer to buyers requesting more radical modifications that they do so at their own risk and there will be no returns or exchanges if it does not meet their expectations, to discourage people who aren’t comfy with the risk.



Definitely on the same page with you - but most especially this bit!

Selecting a bag is difficult In Person. I am still hemming and hawing about one that I was looking at in a local store, even with the advantage of seeing it and trying it on. (can't decide on colorway which also includes a hardware difference!)

My observation about customizing is that, when we stray outside the original designer's vision, results can get unpredictable. A disclaimer is a very good idea, but also reaching out to take advantage of the experience of the ladies here and on the BST to hear details about what worked, what didn't, and why. Even with beautiful bags to be had, one unchecked and not-so-great customization can lead to some unhappy results.


----------



## anitalilac

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!


You mean they no longer want to do business with you?


----------



## BlueCherry

soramillay said:


> I think I remember your studs, they were spaced apart really wide right? They should have said if they didn’t understand. I saw a while back that you were phasing out of MM, so I guess this was the reason for it. It can be really disappointing when you order a bag sight unseen and it’s so far from what you envisioned.



It wasn’t that they were spaced wide apart, it was the size differences in between the studs, it was substandard workmanship. 

Considering it was my idea to add zips to the Selene style bag, and Marco has subsequently sold so many of this zipped style and benefitted from this income, the least he could have done was to be gracious and offer a solution.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

BigCherry said:


> It wasn’t that they were spaced wide apart, it was the size differences in between the studs, it was substandard workmanship.
> 
> Considering it was my idea to add zips to the Selene style bag, and Marco has subsequently sold so many of this zipped style and benefitted from this income, the least he could have done was to be gracious and offer a solution.



You should definitely be getting royalties from that brainstorm that has led to his biggest selling hit!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

At the end of the day I love the MM bags I have and think the quality level of the materials and construction is generally excellent for the price point, especially when the whole bag is at or under 300 euros with a sale (especially since I only need to pay 14 euros shipping and no customs since I’m in Europe).  I cannot find anything in a department store, for example, that I like nearly as much for the same price.
 This was my first, blue africa midi angel.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> @soramillay , lining on my little penelope is wrong color (really not that big of a deal) and the strap on my mom's phoebe is not what she wanted. Hopefully they can send a correct strap, either by itself or with the (inevitable ) new order at some point.



Oh... I’m sorry to hear that. Although it’s minor, I hope they can correct it fast.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I guess partly it is a language issue that comes out as uncaring.  English is not my main language so I can understand some people's difficulty in conversing not in their native tongue.  At the airport one time I was actually very disappointed with our airport security.  He was very curt in replying to a foreigner.  But it was obvious it was because he was not comfortable speaking in English.
> Reed
> I also realized when I went on business trip in Japan (my first trip there a few years back) that we should speak in as much plain English as possible to be more easily understood by some people there.  Even in the office where we were having a seminar.  Idiomatic expressions should be avoided.  That was an eye opener for me actually.



I agree with you on the English issue. Since the first time I converse with Marina, I took notice on this. In my industry, we have this problem very often. So far, I have to limit my chitchat and ask specifically for what I want in plain sentence and check her order confirmation. I think she’s trying to get it right and works quite hard to get everything goes smoothly. But since she’s not really fluent in English, her reply can be deem very curt and not as pleasant. It’s just hard to convey those welcoming emotion through letters when you only know so much.


----------



## bonniekir

momasaurus said:


> I completely forgot about that incident. So sorry you had to go through all that. Just got word from Colette that they are all blowing me off on this zipper problem, including Marco. So, bye!



Momasaurus. Sorry about your zipper!! I had a zipper once that also stayed put! (Another co) but I had hubby force it back, wiped the zipper with a candlelight.. and the zipper is still working!!


----------



## bonniekir

BigCherry said:


> I had a problem with the placing of my studs, they were clearly very wrong. I was told “we did our best” and basically get lost. If they were unable to position studs evenly thats ok, admit it and don’t accept the customisation. My business with Massaccesi ceased upon receipt of that email.


BigCherry, I recall that bag.. I thought you wanted another size of studs!! Sorry your bag turned out not as expected! 
Did you make a drawing first? I would like to know, because when I plan to have my own type of bag a drawing could help me not getting it wrong!


----------



## bonniekir

Could be possible MM has much to much bags at the moment to produce! Long time ago I also recieved a wrong colour lining, but it looked great , so I kept it as is! I knew it would turn up during the sale anyway, and I can honestly do with only dark grey if it came to that!!  Can’t recall, but I think I got to chose my own lining at another occasion.. as a compensation... guess I chose dark grey .. lol!! I really like it grey!


----------



## soramillay

BigCherry said:


> It wasn’t that they were spaced wide apart, it was the size differences in between the studs, it was substandard workmanship.
> 
> Considering it was my idea to add zips to the Selene style bag, and Marco has subsequently sold so many of this zipped style and benefitted from this income, the least he could have done was to be gracious and offer a solution.





bonniekir said:


> BigCherry, I recall that bag.. I thought you wanted another size of studs!! Sorry your bag turned out not as expected!
> Did you make a drawing first? I would like to know, because when I plan to have my own type of bag a drawing could help me not getting it wrong!



Bonnie, I think a drawing wouldn’t have helped because it sounds like the studs were unevenly placed, so that would have been a workmanship issue.

BigCherry, really don’t know what to say except I’m sorry it ended this way. I think you are in the UK right? So it would not have cost as much to ship the bag back for reworking, but maybe they would have had to remake the bag from scratch. 

HBG, I agree with everything you say. We should be able to order with confidence and if that needs to be covered by higher pricing, it should done. I appreciate that Marco tries his best to keep overheads low, including having a small staff and taking his own promo photos sometimes, but it’s sad that they are losing customers who have been quite loyal to date.


----------



## TotinScience

On a much brighter (literally!) note, my Halloween SLG haul included the very last deep violet merinos item that the workshop had - a Penny midi! I didn't really plan on this particular style, but I am so smitten with the color and the price was very reasonable, so I went for it . It's actually a really handy little clutch, fits a lot and the color is still simply incredible. When the opportunity arises, I will take a picture of this Midi compared to my mom's new purple Merinos. The new purple is more dusty and subdued color, with more pronounced texture, very beautiful, but it doesn't glow like the OG violet does . Both pictures are taken in direct sunlight, with the Little Penny in Deep Blue Africa by its side. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 3888332
> View attachment 3888334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much brighter (literally!) note, my Halloween SLG haul included the very last deep violet merinos item that the workshop had - a Penny midi! I didn't really plan on this particular style, but I am so smitten with the color and the price was very reasonable, so I went for it . It's actually a really handy little clutch, fits a lot and the color is still simply incredible. When the opportunity arises, I will take a picture of this Midi compared to my mom's new purple Merinos. The new purple is more dusty and subdued color, with more pronounced texture, very beautiful, but it doesn't glow like the OG violet does . Both pictures are taken in direct sunlight, with the Little Penny in Deep Blue Africa by its side. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


I can't see your pictures but they sound gorgeous!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I can't see your pictures but they sound gorgeous!


I think it's something with the website. I could see them, but then couldn't, but now I can again. Same with the HBG picture above!


----------



## momasaurus

BigCherry said:


> I had a problem with the placing of my studs, they were clearly very wrong. I was told “we did our best” and basically get lost. If they were unable to position studs evenly thats ok, admit it and don’t accept the customisation. My business with Massaccesi ceased upon receipt of that email.





Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow! Did they say too much time has
> Passed or they just flat out didn’t care?





TotinScience said:


> Really sorry for this experience, this is hugely disappointing . A company can have the greatest bags in the world, but if the customer service is fraying, that is a huge turn off.





vink said:


> Oh... wow... I don’t know what to say. I’m sorry it happens to you.





TotinScience said:


> @soramillay , lining on my little penelope is wrong color (really not that big of a deal) and the strap on my mom's phoebe is not what she wanted. Hopefully they can send a correct strap, either by itself or with the (inevitable ) new order at some point.





pdxhb said:


> Really glad you received your shipment!
> One recent order of mine had the wrong color lining too. It is a color I order frequently, but still not the best thing to have errors.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wrong lining color here too on my last bag.  I did mention it to Marina during correspondence on another topic, not asking for anything, just brought it up in passing that maybe double checking lining colors would be a good idea.  She continued the correspondence but ignored that I mentioned that error and I was a bit surprised that she didn’t include in her brief email even a short ‘oh, sorry about that’ since that does not cost anything, and I was not even asking for anything to be done about it.





anitalilac said:


> You mean they no longer want to do business with you?





bonniekir said:


> Momasaurus. Sorry about your zipper!! I had a zipper once that also stayed put! (Another co) but I had hubby force it back, wiped the zipper with a candlelight.. and the zipper is still working!!



I finally gave up multi-quoting - it seems a lot of you have had problems. My broken zipper is nothing compared to getting the wrong lining color! That would have made me incredibly angry. (That did happen to a friend of mine who has left the MM fold.)

To answer more clearly: Marina gave a short reply (I am used to these from her), saying (the entire message): "the card holder has been tried, try to push the zip,unfortunately we can not do anything.
I'm sorry."
At the urging of everyone here, I wrote to Colette, who replied within the hour that Marina had indeed shown the pictures to Marco but that basically Marco "can see no manufacturing problems with the zipper on your MM Card Holder." So a zipper that doesn't close all the way is apparently not a problem. Should be easy for me to sell on eBay then, right?
Any many good points from you all about the language issues, etc. I buy a lot from Japanese sellers on eBay and I write clearly and simply. But maybe we've been too challenging with our customizations, and maybe they have stopped caring.


----------



## vink

momasaurus said:


> I finally gave up multi-quoting - it seems a lot of you have had problems. My broken zipper is nothing compared to getting the wrong lining color! That would have made me incredibly angry. (That did happen to a friend of mine who has left the MM fold.)
> 
> To answer more clearly: Marina gave a short reply (I am used to these from her), saying (the entire message): "the card holder has been tried, try to push the zip,unfortunately we can not do anything.
> I'm sorry."
> At the urging of everyone here, I wrote to Colette, who replied within the hour that Marina had indeed shown the pictures to Marco but that basically Marco "can see no manufacturing problems with the zipper on your MM Card Holder." So a zipper that doesn't close all the way is apparently not a problem. Should be easy for me to sell on eBay then, right?
> Any many good points from you all about the language issues, etc. I buy a lot from Japanese sellers on eBay and I write clearly and simply. But maybe we've been too challenging with our customizations, and maybe they have stopped caring.



OMG! I feel even more sad after reading this whole story.  I’m really sorry they can’t fix your problem.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 3888332
> View attachment 3888334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much brighter (literally!) note, my Halloween SLG haul included the very last deep violet merinos item that the workshop had - a Penny midi! I didn't really plan on this particular style, but I am so smitten with the color and the price was very reasonable, so I went for it . It's actually a really handy little clutch, fits a lot and the color is still simply incredible. When the opportunity arises, I will take a picture of this Midi compared to my mom's new purple Merinos. The new purple is more dusty and subdued color, with more pronounced texture, very beautiful, but it doesn't glow like the OG violet does . Both pictures are taken in direct sunlight, with the Little Penny in Deep Blue Africa by its side. Happy Thanksgiving everyone


I’m also having a problem see your pics but certainly hope to!!

Lucky you getting that violet!!! It is a unique color and the penny midi is a perfect bag for it.


----------



## pdxhb

Reading back through everyone's experiences, I do wonder if the workshop has new funding/management influences or is going through some behind the scenes re-organization as part of their growth. It's inconsistent with my experiences in the earlier days of the MM brand, and disappointing. I think I was pretty spoiled / the bar was raised high for individually-focused service.

Not to detract *at all* from our lovely TPF sister @TotinScience getting her penny midi which I hope graces her with nothing but happy wears and good times: Hearing about her successful but surprising order completion makes me wonder what is going on that customer service follow through is getting lost. I never heard back on my request to be notified should a piece of that leather for a smaller bag (penny midi or messenger) become available, and that was after my order had been sitting in limbo for quite awhile when many of us started being notified that it wasn't probably going to be available. Even if the response is 'maybe has now become definitely never' is better than not hearing back. I know I may have been behind about 20 other orders, so it's not about stomping my feet and saying 'where's mine' - it's really about the thorough follow through I had come to expect.

I do still think the quality for price on Massaccesi bags is excellent, and I really love the clean styles Marco does. But I will probably be ok with hanging out on pause peninsula for a few minutes given their service hiccups to let the workshop settle into their new size and volume.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 3888332
> View attachment 3888334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a much brighter (literally!) note, my Halloween SLG haul included the very last deep violet merinos item that the workshop had - a Penny midi! I didn't really plan on this particular style, but I am so smitten with the color and the price was very reasonable, so I went for it . It's actually a really handy little clutch, fits a lot and the color is still simply incredible. When the opportunity arises, I will take a picture of this Midi compared to my mom's new purple Merinos. The new purple is more dusty and subdued color, with more pronounced texture, very beautiful, but it doesn't glow like the OG violet does . Both pictures are taken in direct sunlight, with the Little Penny in Deep Blue Africa by its side. Happy Thanksgiving everyone [/QUOTE


----------



## southernbelle43

Well this website is quirky today. Love your penny.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> I do still think the quality for price on Massaccesi bags is excellent, and I really love the clean styles Marco does. But I will probably be ok with hanging out on pause peninsula for a few minutes given their service hiccups to let the workshop settle into their new size and volume.


 I think your thoughtful post was quite perfectly stated, and what many here seem to be feeling.  There’s no lack of enthusiasm for the special leathers or the styles from anyone on this thread, for sure. However, making the customer feel valued and important to the business was a big part of the MM experience and was driving much of the enthusiasm/confidence for shopping online for the bags, sight unseen.  If the company drops the ball on that part of the equation then it doesn’t seem like a wise business move, but I’m not a business owner.  Maybe they are going for volume instead of passionate repeat customers, and maybe that is the more profitable move for them. I don’t know how important the enthusiastic support here on TPFs is to them.  I would imagine not insignificant, but it does not seem to be shining through their actions at the moment.  Maybe in a few months they will hire more staff, perhaps raise their prices again,and hit a sweet spot with volume/CS aftercare.


----------



## Sickgrl13

All these tales of woe with CS are making me really think hard about ordering another since I typically get bags with complicated customizations.   Is it really worth my hassle to potentially have to deal with a bag not made to my specs?  [emoji53]


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> Reading back through everyone's experiences, I do wonder if the workshop has new funding/management influences or is going through some behind the scenes re-organization as part of their growth. It's inconsistent with my experiences in the earlier days of the MM brand, and disappointing. I think I was pretty spoiled / the bar was raised high for individually-focused service.
> 
> Not to detract *at all* from our lovely TPF sister @TotinScience getting her penny midi which I hope graces her with nothing but happy wears and good times: Hearing about her successful but surprising order completion makes me wonder what is going on that customer service follow through is getting lost. I never heard back on my request to be notified should a piece of that leather for a smaller bag (penny midi or messenger) become available, and that was after my order had been sitting in limbo for quite awhile when many of us started being notified that it wasn't probably going to be available. Even if the response is 'maybe has now become definitely never' is better than not hearing back. I know I may have been behind about 20 other orders, so it's not about stomping my feet and saying 'where's mine' - it's really about the thorough follow through I had come to expect.
> 
> I do still think the quality for price on Massaccesi bags is excellent, and I really love the clean styles Marco does. But I will probably be ok with hanging out on pause peninsula for a few minutes given their service hiccups to let the workshop settle into their new size and volume.


I am really sorry you are not getting an update on your leather of choice, that is very frustrating . Just to clarify my case - I just asked Marina if they had anything left at all in Deep Violet Merinos, and this midi was the only item (maybe made for testing/promo purposes). So they didn't actually make it for me, just sold as is, which I was fine with. 
Also, in all fairness, Marina did respond very sweetly to my inquiry about order errors, hopefully I will get a successful follow up with a strap for my Mom's Phoebe. 
But altogether, I agree that increasing number of errors in customers' orders suggests some impairments in comminication from customers to the workshop and back. I hope it will gets resolved soon. 
Meanwhile, now I wonder if there is going to be a sale after all!


----------



## ajamy

Just thinking it’s looking a bit unlikely there will be a Black Friday proper sale.  Meanwhile, I’m now wondering if my early Black Friday order will be what I asked for ....


----------



## musicmom

Just adding my 2c worth of frustration with MM.  I received a gorgeous Granite Tuscania Midi Zip Selene in one of the spring sales.  Never having had a bag in a distressed leather before, I didn’t know what to expect, except the gorgeous color and the bag design. I noticed what appeared to be a weakness in the already fine leather but attributed it to the distressing process. Less than 2 months of very light use later, that weakness had turned into a crack. I contacted Colette with photos immediately: those I had taken when I got the bag and then with the crack.  After a bit of back and forth, it was agreed that I should send the bag back for a replacement, even though “all sales are final”.  This message came the day before I was leaving for vacation, so I boxed the bag up, ready to ship via USPS on my return. Yes, I was even happy to do it at my own expense!

Long story short, on our return we discovered that long-awaited renovation work on our home was about to begin, and the box was buried amongst the items from the now-vacated rooms.  As we now dig out from the process, I discovered the box and contacted Colette - as she had arranged for the exchange - but now hear it is too late to return it.  I think this is a completely unacceptable treatment of a loyal and regular customer. The bag was made with faulty leather, the resulting damage was recorded and reported months ago, and an agreement was in place. I’m rather sickened by this, and even the offer of a future discount doesn’t help when I just want the issue with the bag itself addressed.

One of my first MM bags was sent out without the requested and paid for customizations (messenger  strap and top zipper on another MIdi Zip Selene), but they fixed that for me. I put it down to Valentina being an adorable but possibly ditzy assistant.

But during this last sale, Marina firstly didn’t respond for more than a day, and then didn’t address my questions.  Among those questions, she wouldn’t give me prices on requested customized designs, nor send a photo of 2 leathers next to each other (for a color-blocked bag), because they were closed for the weekend. Well, don’t have a sale on the weekend then!!!  When the pics finally arrived, it was Tuesday, and I simply didn’t trust them to give me the sale price for a delayed order.  Too bad for them, as they missed an order for 2 bags.  Whether I’ll be using that discount in the future remains to be seen.  Too bad because I really love my Arianna, my MIdi Zip Selenes and my Penny Messenger (and I like my others a lot too), and the leathers and workmanship in general are wonderful.

I’m sad to see this rather rapid decline in the business. On top of all these reports of poor service, the premature unveiling of the new website in “beta” serves neither current nor potential customers well at all.


----------



## bonniekir

Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!

Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!

Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!




Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!




I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!

Some close ups:

This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny







Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..


----------



## bonniekir

As I mentioned earlier I recieved my 3 Veronas!! I love this leather, because it is light and because it is hardwesring. .. got two very curious dogs poking around


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
> I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!
> 
> Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!
> 
> Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!
> 
> View attachment 3888824
> 
> 
> Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!
> 
> View attachment 3888829
> 
> 
> I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!
> 
> Some close ups:
> 
> This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny
> 
> View attachment 3888831
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888832
> 
> 
> Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..[emoji3]


Congrats on your new bags!  That plum looks really yummy!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
> I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!
> 
> Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!
> 
> Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!
> 
> View attachment 3888824
> 
> 
> Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!
> 
> View attachment 3888829
> 
> 
> I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!
> 
> Some close ups:
> 
> This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny
> 
> View attachment 3888831
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888832
> 
> 
> Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..


What beautiful bags! I’m in love with that mud Modena.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
> I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!
> 
> Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!
> 
> Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!
> 
> View attachment 3888824
> 
> 
> Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!
> 
> View attachment 3888829
> 
> 
> I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!
> 
> Some close ups:
> 
> This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny
> 
> View attachment 3888831
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888832
> 
> 
> Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..


Wow those bags are really pretty!! Enjoy. I bought a Cassandra, a truly beautiful bag, but it was too big for me.  My daughter who is 5’ 11” ended up with it and she is thrilled beyond words.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
> I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!
> 
> Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!
> 
> Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!
> 
> View attachment 3888824
> 
> 
> Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!
> 
> View attachment 3888829
> 
> 
> I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!
> 
> Some close ups:
> 
> This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny
> 
> View attachment 3888831
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888832
> 
> 
> Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..



Aw... your Verona all look beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Well, I recieved my 3 Veronas in the new Modena in Mud, a fav of mine the Cassandra in Plum and who can do without a Black Penny .. also in Verona !!
> I love this leather especially for two reasons; it is lightweight and also hardy!!
> 
> Somehow the Plum turned out a bit too bright with the cam on the iPhone, I can’t reach my real camera, which without doubt will give far better pics, this will wait until I can get upstairs again.. lol!!
> 
> Here the Cassandra and the Modena!! I think I will like this one too ! The Modena has a zippered top plus two front pockets and I added a messenger! I forgot to order this at first, but Marco remembered, that I must have this feature.. super memory of him!!
> 
> View attachment 3888824
> 
> 
> Here the Mud Modena ( mud it is really not to me, it is beigey with a slight hint of purple, very slight) and the always useful Penny!
> 
> View attachment 3888829
> 
> 
> I had asked Marco to pick a suitable lining for Mud and his choise: the Bordeaux , looks really good.. the Wine has Purple lining and the Black ‘s dark grey!
> 
> Some close ups:
> 
> This plum pic is more like in real life.. not too bright and shiny
> 
> View attachment 3888831
> 
> 
> View attachment 3888832
> 
> 
> Don’t ask me why a pic turned up twice.. mysteries of the site..


Bonnie I love the mud it is such a great color. The plum is one of my favorite colors I absolutely love that color. You got some great bags. Enjoy them.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> What beautiful bags! I’m in love with that mud Modena.


Me too I love the mud Modena. Although like Bonnie I think it looks more beige than mud to me. Whatever it is I love the color just gorgeous.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FB BST trade resulted in a new-to-me MM aura in dark chocolate merinos and dark gunmetal hardware, my first in this style and I really love how it is small but holds my ipad + essentials. 
Nagging works!!!!!!!!  (Especially with such a good natured TPFer like @tenKrat )


----------



## TotinScience

is anyone else kind of bummed about no actual Black Friday sale, despite all the recent woes?


----------



## musicmom

TotinScience said:


> is anyone else kind of bummed about no actual Black Friday sale, despite all the recent woes?


Yes!  Fewer immediate reasons to dream and to enjoy everyone else's dreams and indecision!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow those bags are really pretty!! Enjoy. I bought a Cassandra, a truly beautiful bag, but it was too big for me.  My daughter who is 5’ 11” ended up with it and she is thrilled beyond words.


I also looked closely at the Cassandra but decided at 5'4" and a small frame that I just could not carry a bag as large as that. I have learned from my first mistake when I ordered a Divina and found out it was way too big for me. I asked Marco to please make a midi Divina as well as a midi Soulmate and Selene. I loved all the styles but they were all way too big for me. He indicated that a lot more work goes into making a smaller version and a smaller bag. Fortunately he understood there were a lot of ladies who wanted smaller versions of the styles he had made. I love the midi versions of the Soulmate, Selene and Minerva. I have purchased all of these midi versions. I decided against the Divina. One of these days I will unpack all my bags and take a photo of all of them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Modena..  I think is next


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also looked closely at the Cassandra but decided at 5'4" and a small frame that I just could not carry a bag as large as that. I have learned from my first mistake when I ordered a Divina and found out it was way too big for me. I asked Marco to please make a midi Divina as well as a midi Soulmate and Selene. I loved all the styles but they were all way too big for me. He indicated that a lot more work goes into making a smaller version and a smaller bag. Fortunately he understood there were a lot of ladies who wanted smaller versions of the styles he had made. I love the midi versions of the Soulmate, Selene and Minerva. I have purchased all of these midi versions. I decided against the Divina. One of these days I will unpack all my bags and take a photo of all of them.



It was really funny when I received the Cassandra.  I opened the box and pulled it out and went, "WHOA."  I don't know if I failed to check the dimensions or what, but that thing is HUGE. And I carry large bags all the time. I felt like I had a briefcase on my shoulder.  It is truly a beautiful bag and the style of it suits me perfectly, but I simply could not pull that one off without looking a little strange.  I too have mostly midi's so thank you for getting that started for us.


----------



## lenie

Just got an email about their Cyber Monday promo. 20% off new leather, Trinity, which is similar to Verona but more textured and slightly thicker. Pretty colors!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lenie said:


> Just got an email about their Cyber Monday promo. 20% off new leather, Trinity, which is similar to Verona but more textured and slightly thicker. Pretty colors!


A larger grain than Verona sounds intriguing! They should have included side by side shots of Trinity and Verona so we could compare the grains.

The grain on one section of my Verona bag is noticeably larger. I wonder if that's what Trinity looks like.
Here's a photo of the seam of my Calista. The right side, facing you, has a larger grain. I really like it. It's not like that anywhere else on my bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> A larger grain than Verona sounds intriguing! They should have included side by side shots of Trinity and Verona so we could compare the grains.
> 
> The grain on one section of my Verona bag is noticeably larger. I wonder if that's what Trinity looks like.
> Here's a photo of the seam of my Calista. The right side, facing you, has a larger grain. I really like it. It's not like that anywhere else on my bag.
> View attachment 3889694
> View attachment 3889695


It really is bigger, isn't it!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> A larger grain than Verona sounds intriguing! They should have included side by side shots of Trinity and Verona so we could compare the grains.
> 
> The grain on one section of my Verona bag is noticeably larger. I wonder if that's what Trinity looks like.
> Here's a photo of the seam of my Calista. The right side, facing you, has a larger grain. I really like it. It's not like that anywhere else on my bag.
> View attachment 3889694
> View attachment 3889695



These are really nice close up of the color. Chocolate?


----------



## vink

I checked the cyber Monday promotion. No.... can’t have another dark blue. But from the screen, it look exactly the same as my dark blue Verona. 

Beige, dark green, and cuoio are nice contender to me. But I don’t think I need another Selene right now. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> I checked the cyber Monday promotion. No.... can’t have another dark blue. But from the screen, it look exactly the same as my dark blue Verona.
> 
> Beige, dark green, and cuoio are nice contender to me. But I don’t think I need another Selene right now. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


I was wondering if the blue would be the same, but didn’t care to inquire since I won’t be making a purchase. And yes, to answer your question, my Calista is chocolate Verona.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also looked closely at the Cassandra but decided at 5'4" and a small frame that I just could not carry a bag as large as that. I have learned from my first mistake when I ordered a Divina and found out it was way too big for me. I asked Marco to please make a midi Divina as well as a midi Soulmate and Selene. I loved all the styles but they were all way too big for me. He indicated that a lot more work goes into making a smaller version and a smaller bag. Fortunately he understood there were a lot of ladies who wanted smaller versions of the styles he had made. I love the midi versions of the Soulmate, Selene and Minerva. I have purchased all of these midi versions. I decided against the Divina. One of these days I will unpack all my bags and take a photo of all of them.


I hear ya on the sizes!  I asked about a smaller Calista as soon as it came out and was told a firm, no there won't be a smaller one. [emoji45]  I DREAM of a small version of this bag. [emoji5]  Oh well..


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Just got an email about their Cyber Monday promo. 20% off new leather, Trinity, which is similar to Verona but more textured and slightly thicker. Pretty colors!


The green is so pretty!  [emoji7]  I need a $ tree. [emoji28]


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3889365
> 
> FB BST trade resulted in a new-to-me MM aura in dark chocolate merinos and dark gunmetal hardware, my first in this style and I really love how it is small but holds my ipad + essentials.
> Nagging works!!!!!!!!  (Especially with such a good natured TPFer like @tenKrat )



That really looks like dark taupe Vacchetta, are you sure it is Merinos? If so, hmm interesting possibilities there...


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Just got an email about their Cyber Monday promo. 20% off new leather, Trinity, which is similar to Verona but more textured and slightly thicker. Pretty colors!



The new leather seems to take dye very well. Colours look very saturated and even. The black is very black. An alternative to Vacchetta for the ladies looking for that inky black!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> That really looks like dark taupe Vacchetta, are you sure it is Merinos? If so, hmm interesting possibilities there...



I’m sure. I could take photos of it next to my dark taupe vachetta arianna if you want to be convinced.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish they would have taken natural light photos of these swatches next to the most similar verona versions.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> The green is so pretty!  [emoji7]  I need a $ tree. [emoji28]


I love that green it is such a pretty color.
I also need a money [emoji268]!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like the beige.  I’m a sucker for nice beige leathers.  I wonder how many shades lighter than mud it is.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dark taupe vachetta

Vs
Dark Chocolate Merinos


Totally opposite ends of the spectrum in terms of weight and stiffness but the color is very close. Dark chocolate is just a few shades deeper, along a similar spectrum, but more saturated and deep, getting quite close to black. Dark taupe is never close to black in any light, it’s a medium tone if I think of bags as either light, medium, or dark.  Dark chocolate looks black in some lights, it’s definitely one of my darkest bags.


----------



## mleleigh

Interesting! I always thought that dark chocolate Merinos was very saturated... like dark brown vacchetta. It looks much lighter in your pic. Maybe it’s the lighting?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I disagree, I think it *is* very dark.  Darker than the dark brown vachetta if I compare to the swatch in the folder (because dark brown vachetta is so warm and red-toned that it doesn’t seem as close to black as this dark chocolate merinos does).
These photos were taken in the middle of an overcast day, outdoors.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Interesting! I always thought that dark chocolate Merinos was very saturated... like dark brown vacchetta. It looks much lighter in your pic. Maybe it’s the lighting?


I can confirm that the dark brown merinos is much darker IRL than in the pics.  The lighting is distorting the color.


----------



## tenKrat

I really, really like the new dark green Trinity leather.  If I'm counting correctly, this is the fourth shade of dark green that Marco has introduced.  (I recall forest merinos, dark green vachetta, and dark green Verona.)  I have forest merinos, which ended up being a lighter shade than I had hoped.  This new dark green looks like the shade I've been waiting for, more saturated.  And I love the larger grain on the Trinity leather.


----------



## tenKrat

@soramillay,

Just want to say that you wrote an excellent introduction for the new Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference thread.  Thank you for initiating it.


----------



## Bagmedic

tenKrat said:


> I really, really like the new dark green Trinity leather.  If I'm counting correctly, this is the fourth shade of dark green that Marco has introduced.  (I recall forest merinos, dark green vachetta, and dark green Verona.)  I have forest merinos, which ended up being a lighter shade than I had hoped.  This new dark green looks like the shade I've been waiting for, more saturated.  And I love the larger grain on the Trinity leather.


Where are you all seeing this new leather???  I don't see anything on their website or on Facebook.  Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Bagmedic said:


> Where are you all seeing this new leather???  I don't see anything on their website or on Facebook.  Thank you!


There will be a Cyber Monday sale. 20% off on the new Trinity leathers only. Information on the Massaccesi blog.
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/11/cyber-monday-one-day-promotion.html?m=1


----------



## tenKrat

I bought a Longchamp bag strap on Black Friday that matches nicely with my neutral colored bags.  I like how bag straps add visual interest. 

Zhoe in black vachetta:




Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta:


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I really, really like the new dark green Trinity leather.  If I'm counting correctly, this is the fourth shade of dark green that Marco has introduced.  (I recall forest merinos, dark green vachetta, and dark green Verona.)  I have forest merinos, which ended up being a lighter shade than I had hoped.  This new dark green looks like the shade I've been waiting for, more saturated.  And I love the larger grain on the Trinity leather.


I hope this is what you really want. Can't wait to see what you get. [emoji106]


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I bought a Longchamp bag strap on Black Friday that matches nicely with my neutral colored bags.  I like how bag straps add visual interest.
> 
> Zhoe in black vachetta:
> View attachment 3890517
> 
> 
> 
> Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta:
> View attachment 3890518



Fantastic syle! I really like this a lot and it definitely adds to/gives options beyond the stock design.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I really, really like the new dark green Trinity leather.  If I'm counting correctly, this is the fourth shade of dark green that Marco has introduced.  (I recall forest merinos, dark green vachetta, and dark green Verona.)  I have forest merinos, which ended up being a lighter shade than I had hoped.  This new dark green looks like the shade I've been waiting for, more saturated.  And I love the larger grain on the Trinity leather.


There is also a dark green nappa which is a foresty green - just slightly more on the green than the blue side compared to the forest merinos. Both those have a sheen which I think lightens the appearance a little. The Trinity does seem like it’s got the potential to read a little darker.


----------



## msd_bags

What a happy coincidence that I have a Longchamp strap on my MM bag too! My strap is in Amethyst, I think tenKrat's is Khaki?


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> What a happy coincidence that I have a Longchamp strap on my MM bag too! My strap is in Amethyst, I think tenKrat's is Khaki?
> View attachment 3890570


I was looking at this as well as the red colorway - is this with the blue verona?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> I really, really like the new dark green Trinity leather.  If I'm counting correctly, this is the fourth shade of dark green that Marco has introduced.  (I recall forest merinos, dark green vachetta, and dark green Verona.)  I have forest merinos, which ended up being a lighter shade than I had hoped.  This new dark green looks like the shade I've been waiting for, more saturated.  And I love the larger grain on the Trinity leather.


Agree! I'm lusting hard-core after a rich green bag, and that looks beautiful.


----------



## soramillay

Good news for Canadians! Because of the recent treaty with the EU, Canada customs is no longer charging duties on leather goods made in the EU. You will however still have to pay the sales tax in your province. This change took effect in September 2017. I wish I could have benefited from this back when I was paying 1/3 the price of the bag in duties!


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> I was looking at this as well as the red colorway - is this with the blue verona?



Yes the bag is in Verona. This leather is so fragrant!! 

If I may add, I can't figure out how I feel about this bag. One moment I sooo love it, the next not so much because of the wave/slouch. It doesn't have the structure I love but sometimes the combination of the style and the leather smell drives me head over heels for it!!


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Good news for Canadians! Because of the recent treaty with the EU, Canada customs is no longer charging duties on leather goods made in the EU. You will however still have to pay the sales tax in your province. This change took effect in September 2017. I wish I could have benefited from this back when I was paying 1/3 the price of the bag in duties!



In my country, they changed the de minimis (minimum taxable value) to roughly the equivalent of US$195-200 (depending on exchange rate) in October 2016. But if your item exceeds that threshold, it will still be charged for the whole amount, not just for the excess over the de minimis.


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> What a happy coincidence that I have a Longchamp strap on my MM bag too! My strap is in Amethyst, I think tenKrat's is Khaki?
> View attachment 3890570



I love these Longchamp straps you and tenKrat have been discussing.  Where can they be found?


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Yes the bag is in Verona. This leather is so fragrant!!
> 
> If I may add, I can't figure out how I feel about this bag. One moment I sooo love it, the next not so much because of the wave/slouch. It doesn't have the structure I love but sometimes the combination of the style and the leather smell drives me head over heels for it!!


What’s funny is that I recently received my rua angelica in blue verona and am surprisingly ambivalent about it. I love the leather - that smell is incredible!! - but am not settled on the style with it either. I adore the color and surface texture but shape/slouch aren’t completely in harmony yet. Sometimes it takes me awhile to get comfortable with a style, so I’m giving it time. And also picked up the op art strap in red to try with it (and a few other bags in my collection).


----------



## pdxhb

Tankgirl said:


> I love these Longchamp straps you and tenKrat have been discussing.  Where can they be found?


Bloomingdales as well as Longchamp both have them online. Not all colors are available that I could see.


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> Bloomingdales as well as Longchamp both have them online. Not all colors are available that I could see.



Thank you for that information.  I will check it out now.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> What’s funny is that I recently received my rua angelica in blue verona and am surprisingly ambivalent about it. I love the leather - that smell is incredible!! - but am not settled on the style with it either. I adore the color and surface texture but shape/slouch aren’t completely in harmony yet. Sometimes it takes me awhile to get comfortable with a style, so I’m giving it time. And also picked up the op art strap in red to try with it (and a few other bags in my collection).


So I'm not alone. [emoji4] I think the Verona is better suited for unstructured bags.



Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for that information.  I will check it out now.


I see that you've already received a reply. I got mine in our local Longchamp store. I'm not sure if there are more, but I've seen 3 colors in all.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Yes the bag is in Verona. This leather is so fragrant!!
> 
> If I may add, I can't figure out how I feel about this bag. One moment I sooo love it, the next not so much because of the wave/slouch. It doesn't have the structure I love but sometimes the combination of the style and the leather smell drives me head over heels for it!!



But you remember who is first in line for that bag should it go on the chopping block, riiiiiiight?  *devious smile*


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here is the dark green Verona Calista. It’s showing up a little grey in the pics, probably from the lighting. I have also included comparison shots with the dark green vachetta Siena so you can see the difference in tones. As mentioned earlier, the Verona is more of an evergreen with undertones of blue/teal. The vachetta is a true deep green.
> View attachment 3884389
> 
> View attachment 3884392
> 
> View attachment 3884393
> 
> View attachment 3884394



Lenie, I like green, and think both seem to have the bottle green I like! 
Perhaps the bit toned down green in the Verona is more me! Congrats with both your bags!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Yes the bag is in Verona. This leather is so fragrant!!
> 
> If I may add, I can't figure out how I feel about this bag. One moment I sooo love it, the next not so much because of the wave/slouch. It doesn't have the structure I love but sometimes the combination of the style and the leather smell drives me head over heels for it!!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> But you remember who is first in line for that bag should it go on the chopping block, riiiiiiight?  *devious smile*



Oh... but I thought the AEC Group got the first cut.  


I agree with you, MSD. Verona suits the slouchy style more. That’s why I ordered the good bye lot in Selene Midi. Hence, I think I’m already overload in this department. I like the new trinity, but can’t see it in any other style that’s slouchy and not too big. All Marco’s design are so big I think if I’m not careful enough in my choosing, it’ll end up wear me instead of me wear them. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Lenie, I like green, and think both seem to have the bottle green I like!
> Perhaps the bit toned down green in the Verona is more me! Congrats with both your bags!!



Oh... you’re evil!!! I’m about to forget Lenie ‘s post. How can I resist the temptation!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> What’s funny is that I recently received my rua angelica in blue verona and am surprisingly ambivalent about it. I love the leather - that smell is incredible!! - but am not settled on the style with it either. I adore the color and surface texture but shape/slouch aren’t completely in harmony yet. Sometimes it takes me awhile to get comfortable with a style, so I’m giving it time. And also picked up the op art strap in red to try with it (and a few other bags in my collection).



I would love mod shots! Or any pictures!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love mod shots! Or any pictures!


I promise that I will do so!!
Am on a crushing deadline at the moment, so digging out appropriate-for-view outfit and bag to photograph in anything resembling daylight has been challenging!
Lately, I've been reverting to my black vachetta midi selene, even further limiting my photo opportunities - it's such a workhorse.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I hope this is what you really want. Can't wait to see what you get. [emoji106]


I’ll have to see what it looks like on bags others will order. I’m buying new tires for my vehicle instead.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I love these Longchamp straps you and tenKrat have been discussing.  Where can they be found?


I got mine from the Nordstrom web site.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Lenie, I like green, and think both seem to have the bottle green I like!
> Perhaps the bit toned down green in the Verona is more me! Congrats with both your bags!!


I have a Forest Green aura and I find the color to be perfect. It is a deep rich and saturated true green. I love the leather and the bag it is gorgeous. I get lots of compliments when I wear it.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Oh... but I thought the AEC Group got the first cut.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, MSD. Verona suits the slouchy style more. That’s why I ordered the good bye lot in Selene Midi. Hence, I think I’m already overload in this department. I like the new trinity, but can’t see it in any other style that’s slouchy and not too big. All Marco’s design are so big I think if I’m not careful enough in my choosing, it’ll end up wear me instead of me wear them. [emoji28]



Vink I have the same problem with having to be really careful and not having the bag wear me instead of the other way around. I am not sure what it is because some people can carry big bags and they are not that big but I just cannot get away with carrying a large bag. Although now that I am not working full time and I work part time from home I do not need a really large bag. Previously I wanted to carry a small laptop in my bag instead of having to carry a briefcase and a bag. Now I only carry a bag. I find that I change my bags all the time. Some times I will use 3 different bags in a week. I am determined to use my bags on a regular basis. Although I have to admit I have a couple that I have not used yet but that is going to change I am planning to use them in the near future.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Vink.. me too.  I just got a daphne via BST and I think it’s a great size.   I’d love to see something just a wee bit bigger than the Penelope messenger with the organization that it has.    Ah... it’s always something.  MM probably thinks we are all like Goldilocks.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink.. me too.  I just got a daphne via BST and I think it’s a great size.   I’d love to see something just a wee bit bigger than the Penelope messenger with the organization that it has.    Ah... it’s always something.  MM probably thinks we are all like Goldilocks.


Lol!  So true! [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Oh... but I thought the AEC Group got the first cut.
> 
> 
> I agree with you, MSD. Verona suits the slouchy style more. That’s why I ordered the good bye lot in Selene Midi. Hence, I think I’m already overload in this department. I like the new trinity, but can’t see it in any other style that’s slouchy and not too big. All Marco’s design are so big I think if I’m not careful enough in my choosing, it’ll end up wear me instead of me wear them. [emoji28]


What is the AEC Group?


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> What is the AEC Group?



Oh... it’s a small joke.  A couple of the members in this thread are from AEC countries (Asian Economic Community), MSD and I included. Since it’ll be much cheaper and probably easier to ship among us, Sora said we should get the first dibs if anyone decides to get rid of our bags. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink.. me too.  I just got a daphne via BST and I think it’s a great size.   I’d love to see something just a wee bit bigger than the Penelope messenger with the organization that it has.    Ah... it’s always something.  MM probably thinks we are all like Goldilocks.


Enjoy your new Daphne one of my favorite styles. I have one in crystal pink leather and love love love it. It is the perfect bag for your trip to Florida such a good size - not too big and not too small.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Oh... it’s a small joke.  A couple of the members in this thread are from AEC countries (Asian Economic Community), MSD and I included. Since it’ll be much cheaper and probably easier to ship among us, Sora said we should get the first dibs if anyone decides to get rid of our bags. [emoji4]


Oh I see. [emoji106] 
Makes complete sense that ypu would try to keep it within your region. I can't imagine how expensive it would be to send it to other parts of the world.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay so my chocolate verona midi selene zip 1071g/2lb6oz is no longer so heavy (haven’t weighed it yet) because I cut out the zip pocket linings and then went in and cut out all the ‘extra backing’ I requested to give the bag a bit more structure.  It was suede!  The same suede as their bag organizers!  Enough suede for an entire bag organizer for sure.  Two full size panels front and back and four more smaller panels here and there.  
I had no idea they would use suede for ‘extra backing for stiffness’.  I would have thought some kind of stiff but lightweight textile material, like felt, or some kind of really light but starched for stiffness canvas, or I don’t know. Something light and stiff.  But they went for something not light and not stiff, like suede.  That is just so interesting.  I have sewn a hundred bags myself and I have used all kinds of craft materials to add a bit of structure to the linings, and I never in a million years would have chosen something without any stiffness and with tons of dense weight like suede.  
It would make a really nice lining material though, sooooo soft.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3891375
> 
> Okay so my chocolate verona midi selene zip 1071g/2lb6oz is no longer so heavy (haven’t weighed it yet) because I cut out the zip pocket linings and then went in and cut out all the ‘extra backing’ I requested to give the bag a bit more structure.  It was suede!  The same suede as their bag organizers!  Enough suede for an entire bag organizer for sure.  Two full size panels front and back and four more smaller panels here and there.
> I had no idea they would use suede for ‘extra backing for stiffness’.  I would have thought some kind of stiff but lightweight textile material, like felt, or some kind of really light but starched for stiffness canvas, or I don’t know. Something light and stiff.  But they went for something not light and not stiff, like suede.  That is just so interesting.  I have sewn a hundred bags myself and I have used all kinds of craft materials to add a bit of structure to the linings, and I never in a million years would have chosen something without any stiffness and with tons of dense weight like suede.
> It would make a really nice lining material though, sooooo soft.



You have a heart of steel. I’d have gotten a heart attack when just the thought of cutting open the lining. 

Maybe you can use those “extra” suede for some project?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I threw it out.  Mama ain’t got time to sew these...years.... maybe when this masters thesis is done but not in the next year!  I have about one entire room full of fabric waiting for my attention at my sewing table in my sewing room, neglected for over 2 years since #4 was born...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Rocking Arianna today!


----------



## bblonde

How do you take a picture from gallery (iPad) and drop it here?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bblonde said:


> How do you take a picture from gallery (iPad) and drop it here?


I use the upload a file button next to the post reply button on this page. I then choose "photo library" option.


----------



## bblonde




----------



## bblonde

Ooo! Thanks, Devyn.
Bordeaux Tuscania Angelica, dark gunmetal hardware, dark grey lining, no extra modifications.


----------



## mleleigh

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892835



Gorgeous - love it!


----------



## bblonde

Olive Africa, with pink lining, silver hardware what is this called? Midi Penelope? And the mini in the new Iris Merino, silver lining and hardware.


----------



## bblonde




----------



## bblonde

It's harder than I thought to get the right light, esp. If you're in a hurry!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892835


Obsessed with this leather! I emailed marina asking if it were still available but she seemed to imply that they couldn't make anymore bags in it!


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Africa, with pink lining, silver hardware what is this called? Midi Penelope? And the mini in the new Iris Merino, silver lining and hardware.



Oh... thanks for the pix! Iris is another color I have on radar. It’s so pretty! I’m just not good with purple. But this look more pastel. Maybe I can pull it off? [emoji848]


----------



## msd_bags

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892841



Siena is growing on me!! Beautiful!


----------



## bblonde

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Obsessed with this leather! I emailed marina asking if it were still available but she seemed to imply that they couldn't make anymore bags in it!



Really... Huh. I just got this Monday. Sad to say, belle, it's really gorgeous! 



vink said:


> Oh... thanks for the pix! Iris is another color I have on radar. It’s so pretty! I’m just not good with purple. But this look more pastel. Maybe I can pull it off? [emoji848]



 Vink, this picture makes it darker and warmer than it is in real life. It is a true, clear, lilac color. It is waaaay nicer than I imagined, because I'm also not good with purples,  and my first thought was, oh! I could wear that! It's definitely pastel.  And it's a very 'plouffy' leather. I love merino and this is a nice one. The Olive Africa and the light pink lining are also much lighter and paler than that pic makes them. I was surprised how light because they definite photograph darker, warmer. Very pleased with olive, pink and iris.



msd_bags said:


> Siena is growing on me!! Beautiful!


 
I took a chance with this one, but I love the strap detail, and I've always wanted Aegean pebbled since Angel first came out. This is a briefcase or travel tote style for me. I love the two zippered halves, plenty big enough for a notebook, iPad, and tons more. And that's on one side! Got this with silver lining/hardware. The pebbled is substantial and I think suits the style.


----------



## bblonde

msd_bags said:


> Siena is growing on me!! Beautiful!



And also, it doesn't 'read big' on. I'm 5'3" and impatient with large, heavy bags. I could wear this as a simple bag and be happy. It wouldn't be close to being full, though. Something about this style is just very right for me. I would get another in a different color, don't know which leather. Vachetta, probably, or pebbled, or something new in future.


----------



## msd_bags

bblonde said:


> And also, it doesn't 'read big' on. I'm 5'3" and impatient with large, heavy bags. I could wear this as a simple bag and be happy. It wouldn't be close to being full, though. Something about this style is just very right for me. I would get another in a different color, don't know which leather. Vachetta, probably, or pebbled, or something new in future.



Thanks for the review! I cannot buy anymore bags this year. But this will be a consideration for next year! Generally I prefer feminine bags but I could really use this for business travels and meetings.


----------



## bblonde

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the review! I cannot buy anymore bags this year. But this will be a consideration for next year! Generally I prefer feminine bags but I could really use this for business travels and meetings.



I hear you. As a business bag this could be ultra unique and feminine. I'm reimagining it.


----------



## soramillay

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Obsessed with this leather! I emailed marina asking if it were still available but she seemed to imply that they couldn't make anymore bags in it!



I wonder whether they’re phasing out Tuscania because of the reported problems. Or maybe they just ran out of the color and can’t make any more.



vink said:


> Oh... thanks for the pix! Iris is another color I have on radar. It’s so pretty! I’m just not good with purple. But this look more pastel. Maybe I can pull it off? [emoji848]



Vink, go look at the swatches I uploaded on the Customization thread. I think the Iris is quite true to color. It is what I would call a bright pastel. It’s one of my favorite new colors... but I have no idea what kind of bag I would order in it. Maybe Marco will design a soft modern shoulder bag, or something like the Coach duffle bag.


----------



## ajamy

Got my shipping notice for my Black Friday order last night, not sure about the TNT tracking though, it’s saying my bags were in Italy last night and will be delivered to me today in the UK I used to be able to see exactly where it was with the previous courier, adding to the anticipation.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I wonder whether they’re phasing out Tuscania because of the reported problems. Or maybe they just ran out of the color and can’t make any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Vink, go look at the swatches I uploaded on the Customization thread. I think the Iris is quite true to color. It is what I would call a bright pastel. It’s one of my favorite new colors... but I have no idea what kind of bag I would order in it. Maybe Marco will design a soft modern shoulder bag, or something like the Coach duffle bag.



I agree. It’s bright. I think a crossbody bag would be nice. Um... from what in his stock, I’m thinking Theia. But I’m not impressed with this in the midi size. I’m thinking about full size now and this isn’t the color I would want in a full size bag and I don’t want another midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 

Maybe he’ll come out with something suitable later. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> That marine lining looks great in just about every color bag.  I have it in one and love it!  I also have a Penelope Messenger that I put my things in one time and then took them out... I cannot decide if I want to keep it or not.  It really is beautiful in Royal Blue Venezia but I could be talked out of it if someone was really eager.  Hope you enjoy yours!!!


(Bringing this from the reference thread)

Thanks, *southernbelle43*! I am quite liking my Penelope Messenger so far, it's just the right size for when I downsize to my strict necessities but don't want to switch from using my full-sized long wallet. I do think a slightly larger version of the Penelope Messenger would be just about perfect, though, like *Coastal jewel *mentioned a couple pages back, but until then, this is pretty great for a grab and go crossbody!


----------



## pdxhb

ajamy said:


> Got my shipping notice for my Black Friday order last night, not sure about the TNT tracking though, it’s saying my bags were in Italy last night and will be delivered to me today in the UK I used to be able to see exactly where it was with the previous courier, adding to the anticipation.


Even with out the detail, crossing fingers for you that your order comes quickly!
I think TNT has quick for shipping times but their tracking is less-than detailed. I preferred it when they used DHL but in the end I did get my bags, so it ended well!


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> (Bringing this from the reference thread)
> 
> Thanks, *southernbelle43*! I am quite liking my Penelope Messenger so far, it's just the right size for when I downsize to my strict necessities but don't want to switch from using my full-sized long wallet. I do think a slightly larger version of the Penelope Messenger would be just about perfect, though, like *Coastal jewel *mentioned a couple pages back, but until then, this is pretty great for a grab and go crossbody!


I have done this about three times _posted in the reference thread.-  I start looking and just forget where I am.  Can I help it...the bags are so lovely and I get carried away!!


----------



## mleleigh

After reviewing the customization reference thread, I was just thinking that it would be great to have some lighter color vacchetta options - like a grey, nude or light taupe. 

Has anyone requested specific colors before? How I would love a grey vacchetta Siena!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mleleigh said:


> After reviewing the customization reference thread, I was just thinking that it would be great to have some lighter color vacchetta options - like a grey, nude or light taupe.
> 
> Has anyone requested specific colors before? How I would love a grey vacchetta Siena!


I just asked about red Athene! If they couldn't do it (they couldn't do red venezia or red Tuscania) it would cost me an extra €100 to order it!


----------



## mleleigh

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I just asked about red Athene! If they couldn't do it (they couldn't do red venezia or red Tuscania) it would cost me an extra €100 to order it!



€100?? Yikes!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Nude/beige or light taupe vachetta would send me over the moon!  That is my JAM, baby.  Champagne pebbled and taupe nabuk is so far the only light neutrals I have from MM and they just are so versatile with my wardrobe and tastes.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Nude/beige or light taupe vachetta would send me over the moon!  That is my JAM, baby.  Champagne pebbled and taupe nabuk is so far the only light neutrals I have from MM and they just are so versatile with my wardrobe and tastes.


As much as I am not a big light colors person, THIS would get my attention! I love the way vachetta wears and keeps its luster/sheen/surface quality. I would not feel shy abt using a beige or cream vachetta bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> As much as I am not a big light colors person, THIS would get my attention! I love the way vachetta wears and keeps its luster/sheen/surface quality. I would not feel shy abt using a beige or cream vachetta bag.



There was an ecru limited edition vachetta that was pretty light, about 18 months ago. Nothing since.


----------



## ajamy

pdxhb said:


> Even with out the detail, crossing fingers for you that your order comes quickly!
> I think TNT has quick for shipping times but their tracking is less-than detailed. I preferred it when they used DHL but in the end I did get my bags, so it ended well!


Amazingly when I got home from work this evening, my parcel was waiting for me in the porch, less than 24 hours from when I got the email.  A Midi Theia in forest green merinos, with gun metal hardware, and a phoebe in the dark brown tuscania.  Love the tuscania leather, it really makes a simple bag like the phoebe look something really special.  First thought on the theia is that it will be better when the  leather softens and slouches a bit.  Will try and take some photos at the weekend.


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> I really like the added zipper for the center compartment.


Thanks, Tankgirl! I normally prefer the added security of a zipper closure, especially for a crossbody like Penelope Messenger (eg sometimes I swing my crossbody behind me when I'm bending down or stretching forward for something). Thought it was worth a shot to add one in, and I like how the look of it turned out too!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Nude/beige or light taupe vachetta would send me over the moon!  That is my JAM, baby.  Champagne pebbled and taupe nabuk is so far the only light neutrals I have from MM and they just are so versatile with my wardrobe and tastes.



But Vacchetta will patina, right? Then, the color won’t be as light at the end. Can you handle that?


----------



## mleleigh

starkfan said:


> Thanks, Tankgirl! I normally prefer the added security of a zipper closure, especially for a crossbody like Penelope Messenger (eg sometimes I swing my crossbody behind me when I'm bending down or stretching forward for something). Thought it was worth a shot to add one in, and I like how the look of it turned out too!



I love the triple zip - it reminds me of the Coach Borough bag. Good idea!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mleleigh said:


> €100?? Yikes!


I felt the same yikes LOL! I’ve been looking at other leather options ever since


----------



## starkfan

mleleigh said:


> I love the triple zip - it reminds me of the Coach Borough bag. Good idea!


Thanks, mleleigh!


----------



## lenie

mleleigh said:


> After reviewing the customization reference thread, I was just thinking that it would be great to have some lighter color vacchetta options - like a grey, nude or light taupe.
> 
> Has anyone requested specific colors before? How I would love a grey vacchetta Siena!



I requested the dark green vachetta and tenkrat asked for the oxblood vachetta. I think Marco tries to listen to our requests when he can.


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> I requested the dark green vachetta and tenkrat asked for the oxblood vachetta. I think Marco tries to listen to our requests when he can.



Also, I asked for a taupe vachetta a long time ago and he brought it in- it was quite popular!


----------



## vink

Now that I’m home, Marina will send me my Selene Midi soon. Hopefully it’ll reach me before my leave. 

I requested for extended strap drop since the original length makes the hardware dig into my underarm. I’ll see how this will work. Hope that it’ll be perfect. Not too long if I choose to hold it in my hands.


----------



## msd_bags

My early Black Friday order has arrived at my sister's place in the US.  But she has not unboxed it.  It's the natural black calf Angelica. Can't wait to see it.  And much more, can't wait to get it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lenie said:


> Also, I asked for a taupe vachetta a long time ago and he brought it in- it was quite popular!



Where are these bags??  They are not on the reference thread.  I want ecru vachetta (is that what it was called) pics!!!!  Better still, I want these bags for sale in our BST!  Hahaha


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

For all you plum pebbled lovers and midi selene zip lovers, here is a combo sure to get appreciation!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894772
> 
> For all you plum pebbled lovers and midi selene zip lovers, here is a combo sure to get appreciation!



How do you find the crossbody strap working so far? Is it solid? Can it handle lots of weight?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Fine but I’ve only carried this bag twice.  I don’t put bricks in there, so I am not exactly sure how much weight it can handle, but it’s all constructed very sturdily and the pebbled is incredibly durable so yeah, I would consider this bag a workhorse and very sturdy and not think twice about putting stereo equipment in there and spinning it around.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894772
> 
> For all you plum pebbled lovers and midi selene zip lovers, here is a combo sure to get appreciation!


Very nice and cute outfit!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Same bag in chocolate verona!


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Ooo! Thanks, Devyn.
> Bordeaux Tuscania Angelica, dark gunmetal hardware, dark grey lining, no extra modifications.


Your bag is just gorgeous. I love the leather color and I really like it with dark gunmetal hardware. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892841


I love blue leather bags. I never thought I did and then counted how many blue bags I have 7 MM blue bags. This one is stunning.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I love blue leather bags. I never thought I did and then counted how many blue bags I have 7 MM blue bags. This one is stunning.



I have 4 plus a blue flora! So, 5!  I had another but sold it to a local girlfriend who admired it.  Still trying to replace that river vachetta....
I can’t decide if I like blue leather bags as much as I love brown leather bags, but it’s close.  If brown is just brown/cognac/tan maybe it’s a toss up, but if brown is also beige and taupe then I guess blue is #2.
But every other color bag is a distant third choice compared to all shades of earth and sky.


----------



## VanBod1525

I need to do surgery on my Minerva midi and my Minerva. Possible also my midi Soulmate. They all have the central pocket. The Minervas keep falling over (makes me want to scream) and the inner compartment on the Soulmate midi makes it seem so much smaller inside.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> Amazingly when I got home from work this evening, my parcel was waiting for me in the porch, less than 24 hours from when I got the email.  A Midi Theia in forest green merinos, with gun metal hardware, and a phoebe in the dark brown tuscania.  Love the tuscania leather, it really makes a simple bag like the phoebe look something really special.  First thought on the theia is that it will be better when the  leather softens and slouches a bit.  Will try and take some photos at the weekend.



I love green it is one of my favorite colors so I cannot wait to see your bags. They all sound wonderful.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> My early Black Friday order has arrived at my sister's place in the US.  But she has not unboxed it.  It's the natural black calf Angelica. Can't wait to see it.  And much more, can't wait to get it!


I love my Angelica I have it in navy pebbled and it is such a great bag and so versatile. I think you natural black calf Angelica will be amazing.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I need to do surgery on my Minerva midi and my Minerva. Possible also my midi Soulmate. They all have the central pocket. The Minervas keep falling over (makes me want to scream) and the inner compartment on the Soulmate midi makes it seem so much smaller inside.


Vannie I find this so interesting that we all have different likes and dislikes. I personally love the inner compartment on my midi Soulmates that is where I keep my wallet. I only have one midi Minerva as my daughter wanted the other one so I gave it to her. I have a taupe Midi Minerva and I like it although it is not one of my favorite styles. I love the midi Soulmate, midi Selene and all the Zhoes and Auras that I have. I always say that but quite honestly I do not have an MM bag that I don't like using. As I love my Daphne and my Angelica oh and I forgot also my Aphrodite.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3894772
> 
> For all you plum pebbled lovers and midi selene zip lovers, here is a combo sure to get appreciation!


Such a pretty color leather I really like it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I need to do surgery on my Minerva midi and my Minerva. Possible also my midi Soulmate. They all have the central pocket. The Minervas keep falling over (makes me want to scream) and the inner compartment on the Soulmate midi makes it seem so much smaller inside.



See I knew I wasn’t the only one who went totally batty when the minerva midi was falling backwards.  I cannot deal with that.  Reverse swan dive off a counter?  I DO NOT THINK SO.  I immediately cut out the center divider and placed my felt bag shaper/organizer and the problem was solved.  Stability.  HOWEVER.  Without the right size shaper and with only taking out the central compartment, it still will fall over.  FYI.  The soulmate midi I have doesn’t fall over, and it never had the central compartment.  But it does not at all feel small inside.  The magnet snap placement being a few inches down into the bag makes it feel a bit smaller though, since it makes so much of the height unusable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Vannie I find this so interesting that we all have different likes and dislikes. I personally love the inner compartment on my midi Soulmates that is where I keep my wallet. I only have one midi Minerva as my daughter wanted the other one so I gave it to her. I have a taupe Midi Minerva and I like it although it is not one of my favorite styles. I love the midi Soulmate, midi Selene and all the Zhoes and Auras that I have. I always say that but quite honestly I do not have an MM bag that I don't like using. As I love my Daphne and my Angelica oh and I forgot also my Aphrodite.



I have a taupe midi minerva, too!  What leather do you have have?  Mine is nabuk, from the BST of course!


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a taupe midi minerva, too!  What leather do you have have?  Mine is nabuk, from the BST of course!


Mine is Taupe pebbled leather with a light gold hardware and grey lining.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Vannie I find this so interesting that we all have different likes and dislikes. I personally love the inner compartment on my midi Soulmates that is where I keep my wallet. I only have one midi Minerva as my daughter wanted the other one so I gave it to her. I have a taupe Midi Minerva and I like it although it is not one of my favorite styles. I love the midi Soulmate, midi Selene and all the Zhoes and Auras that I have. I always say that but quite honestly I do not have an MM bag that I don't like using. As I love my Daphne and my Angelica oh and I forgot also my Aphrodite.


Di, normally I can take a central compartment or leave it. But on the Minervas especially, it is just making me crazy. I have a Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi and that leather is LUSH but I don't reach for it as much as I should because when I put the bag down on a desk, it falls over. Same with my Dark Teal Pebbled in full size. I love the Soulmate Midi a lot but I do find the entrance to the bag can be a little narrow. This is not an issue on my Sauro Tan bag (stiffer leather makes the opening stand open a bit more and no central compartment) but with how squishy the Port Merinos is, it can be annoying. Boy, when I took that bag out today was I reminded how much I adore this leather! I started stroking it and dreaming of a Calista in it...when I'm trying my utmost best to rehome about 10 bags because I have space issues. I need a slap.


----------



## msd_bags

Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, normally I can take a central compartment or leave it. But on the Minervas especially, it is just making me crazy. I have a Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi and that leather is LUSH but I don't reach for it as much as I should because when I put the bag down on a desk, it falls over. Same with my Dark Teal Pebbled in full size. I love the Soulmate Midi a lot but I do find the entrance to the bag can be a little narrow. This is not an issue on my Sauro Tan bag (stiffer leather makes the opening stand open a bit more and no central compartment) but with how squishy the Port Merinos is, it can be annoying. Boy, when I took that bag out today was I reminded how much I adore this leather! I started stroking it and dreaming of a Calista in it...when I'm trying my utmost best to rehome about 10 bags because I have space issues. I need a slap.



I observed the same toppling over on my first midi Minerva (rehomed now) with center compartment. For my next one, I ordered it without the center compartment (and with top zipper closure) and I am so much happier. I don't use an insert and everything is fine for me. But maybe I will give the insert a try on this bag one day.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!
> View attachment 3896511
> 
> View attachment 3896512


Very pretty! Please update later on about the corners. I’d love to have a bag in calf since it’s a stiff leather, but I’m concerned about corner wear.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Very pretty! Please update later on about the corners. I’d love to have a bag in calf since it’s a stiff leather, but I’m concerned about corner wear.



Will do!


----------



## TotinScience

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, normally I can take a central compartment or leave it. But on the Minervas especially, it is just making me crazy. I have a Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi and that leather is LUSH but I don't reach for it as much as I should because when I put the bag down on a desk, it falls over. Same with my Dark Teal Pebbled in full size. I love the Soulmate Midi a lot but I do find the entrance to the bag can be a little narrow. This is not an issue on my Sauro Tan bag (stiffer leather makes the opening stand open a bit more and no central compartment) but with how squishy the Port Merinos is, it can be annoying. Boy, when I took that bag out today was I reminded how much I adore this leather! I started stroking it and dreaming of a Calista in it...when I'm trying my utmost best to rehome about 10 bags because I have space issues. I need a slap.


It is really fascinating how everyone has their preference and things that do or don't work for them. I have a stunningly beautiful Tory Burch bag I got as a gift some years ago, design and size-wise very similar to a full size Soulmate with no center compartment. Finding things in it drives me OFF THE WALL - it "sacks up", things actually move away from you as you try to reach them, to the point that I don't really use it much how much it frustrates me . Meanwhile, compartmentalized Soulmate Midi, while definitely with some loss of real estate, is nowhere near is aggravating. yay for customization !


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!
> View attachment 3896511
> 
> View attachment 3896512



Ooohhhh exciting!! It looks lovely - nice and structured.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!
> View attachment 3896511
> 
> View attachment 3896512



Oooh, it’s perfect! It looks really stiff and structured, great decision, msd!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!
> View attachment 3896511
> 
> View attachment 3896512



Wow! That’s one sharp looking bag!


----------



## vink

All the talk about Midi Minerva without the center compartment makes me want to do the surgery on mine. Like I declared here some time ago that it hangs too low on me and I find the bag too shallow for stuff I usually put in. Um... I plan to give it to a colleague since it doesn’t sell on the BST, but maybe I should try it on again for one last time? I always love the look of it. Maybe I should try it on again tonight.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Oooh, it’s perfect! It looks really stiff and structured, great decision, msd!


I just hope it will withstand the rigors of travel! I hope the other sister bringing it home will really make sure it will not be squished.



vink said:


> Wow! That’s one sharp looking bag!


Thanks Vink!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Soramillay I would love to know the weight of your modena!


----------



## mleleigh

Has anyone ever seen a Miss M or Little Miss M in a leather other than flat calf? I was just on the website and noticed that you could select nappa, athene and vacchetta. Interesting thought!


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Soramillay I would love to know the weight of your modena!



Let me see if I can find my kitchen scale. I know I put it somewhere...?



mleleigh said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Miss M or Little Miss M in a leather other than flat calf? I was just on the website and noticed that you could select nappa, athene and vacchetta. Interesting thought!



I think someone showcased a beautiful colorblocked Miss M here... TotinScience perhaps? It was black, green and cream nappa, wasn’t it? My next dream MM bag is black vachetta. 

Athene I would be a bit concerned with as imo the leather scratches more easily than the others, so I am not sure how the corners will wear. My flat calf little M is doing well after a few years with me.


----------



## TotinScience

@soramillay , I wish it was me , that bag was GORGEOUS!!

*Minerva midi lovers* - thoughts on this bag with no central compartment but top zipper closure as a potential work bag ?


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> @soramillay , I wish it was me , that bag was GORGEOUS!!
> 
> *Minerva midi lovers* - thoughts on this bag with no central compartment but top zipper closure as a potential work bag ?


It might just fit files or a computer in height - if someone has one with a zipper, it would be great to know the interior capacity.


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> @soramillay , I wish it was me , that bag was GORGEOUS!!
> 
> *Minerva midi lovers* - thoughts on this bag with no central compartment but top zipper closure as a potential work bag ?


I know I tried putting my 13" laptop in mine before (with neoprene sleeve), but I think it was a tight squeeze.  Particularly, the top is less wider (given the shape of the bag) and the top zipper placement eats maybe an inch of that opening.  I can take a look later.  It's morning here and I'm at work.  I can try tonight.  And I think I didn't like it then because of the total weight.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Ooohhhh exciting!! It looks lovely - nice and structured.


I hope it will stay structured with use!


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Has anyone ever seen a Miss M or Little Miss M in a leather other than flat calf? I was just on the website and noticed that you could select nappa, athene and vacchetta. Interesting thought!


I asked Marina about making it in nappa and she said it would be fine because they reinforce it. I'm thinking about it.  [emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> I know I tried putting my 13" laptop in mine before (with neoprene sleeve), but I think it was a tight squeeze.  Particularly, the top is less wider (given the shape of the bag) and the top zipper placement eats maybe an inch of that opening.  I can take a look later.  It's morning here and I'm at work.  I can try tonight.  And I think I didn't like it then because of the total weight.



What leather is it in?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> Let me see if I can find my kitchen scale. I know I put it somewhere...?.


Thanks Sora. 
I was thinking for a lightweight summer tote with plenty of room for packed lunches, water bottle, sunscreen, etc, either a Barrington Gifts savannah zipped tote in nylon (less than a pound, but then I need to get attachments added for a crossbody strap that I already own), or a Modena in midnight tuscania with long strap.  Although I already have several bags that are almost just right for such purposes, but....not quite.  I have a great jujube diaper bag backpack but I need to wear my 2 year old on my back often and then a backpack is awful to have if your back real estate is already occupied.  I have a great hello kitty Kipling nylon tote but the crossbody strap broke off and it doesn’t quite hold enough and is too N/S.  I have a mz wallace Frankie in cobalt blue color that would be perfect but it is super heavy, 2.5 pounds. Same with my MZWwallace Kate diaper bag  So no.  I need a zip top carryall for next summer. Lightweight.  Nothing in my collection is light enough or big enough or has a zip top.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> What leather is it in?


It's in nappa.  Cherry red color.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks Sora.
> I was thinking for a lightweight summer tote with plenty of room for packed lunches, water bottle, sunscreen, etc, either a Barrington Gifts savannah zipped tote in nylon (less than a pound, but then I need to get attachments added for a crossbody strap that I already own), or a Modena in midnight tuscania with long strap.  Although I already have several bags that are almost just right for such purposes, but....not quite.  I have a great jujube diaper bag backpack but I need to wear my 2 year old on my back often and then a backpack is awful to have if your back real estate is already occupied.  I have a great hello kitty Kipling nylon tote but the crossbody strap broke off and it doesn’t quite hold enough and is too N/S.  I have a mz wallace Frankie in cobalt blue color that would be perfect but it is super heavy, 2.5 pounds. Same with my MZWwallace Kate diaper bag  So no.  I need a zip top carryall for next summer. Lightweight.  Nothing in my collection is light enough or big enough or has a zip top.



Does it have to be leather? Seriously, from what you said, I’d say you should look into nylon bags. Le sport sac?


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks Sora.
> I was thinking for a lightweight summer tote with plenty of room for packed lunches, water bottle, sunscreen, etc, either a Barrington Gifts savannah zipped tote in nylon (less than a pound, but then I need to get attachments added for a crossbody strap that I already own), or a Modena in midnight tuscania with long strap.  Although I already have several bags that are almost just right for such purposes, but....not quite.  I have a great jujube diaper bag backpack but I need to wear my 2 year old on my back often and then a backpack is awful to have if your back real estate is already occupied.  I have a great hello kitty Kipling nylon tote but the crossbody strap broke off and it doesn’t quite hold enough and is too N/S.  I have a mz wallace Frankie in cobalt blue color that would be perfect but it is super heavy, 2.5 pounds. Same with my MZWwallace Kate diaper bag  So no.  I need a zip top carryall for next summer. Lightweight.  Nothing in my collection is light enough or big enough or has a zip top.


I was thinking the same thing that @vink just posted - nylon? Not sure of the dimensions that are the best for your needs, but was just looking at Le Pliage totes myself. There are some great colors on sale right now.


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> @soramillay , I wish it was me , that bag was GORGEOUS!!
> 
> *Minerva midi lovers* - thoughts on this bag with no central compartment but top zipper closure as a potential work bag ?





pdxhb said:


> It might just fit files or a computer in height - if someone has one with a zipper, it would be great to know the interior capacity.



Here are pics of mine with 13" laptop inside. The last 2 photos have the laptop with its neoprene case. There are plenty of space remaining inside, sorry forgot to take a photo to show that. Depth is still great even with the laptop in there. And sorry for the poor pic quality because it's night time here. As you may see in the last picture, there is no slouch at the top because the laptop is just right below the top zipper.








No issue on space I think. But the bag could definitely get heavy with all stuff you might put in.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah the barrington totes are nylon.
I like Kipling and Tumi as well....
But I figured if the bag could double as a year round piece that’s money even better spent.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah the barrington totes are nylon.
> I like Kipling and Tumi as well....
> But I figured if the bag could double as a year round piece that’s money even better spent.



I don’t see why nylon can’t be a year round piece. I have no problem carrying Kipling or Le sport sac during my trip to a heavy snowy country, or even when I lived abroad in a very cold area. If you’re worried about getting stuff inside wet, get the waterproof type. There’re so many bags that now is waterproof or at least water repellent or have coating of some sort. Leather bags are heavy no matter how “light” they claim or try to be. And sound like you already have a hefty load to carry around. But that’s just me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just bought my sixth MZ Wallace nylon bag today, so yeah, I do carry nylon year round!  
I think what I meant was that the nylon totes that I’m eyeing for summer will complement nicely with my summer wardrobe, and when weight matters because I’m with kids 24/7 and can’t deal with a leather bag.  The rest of the year I generally prefer a leather bag.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks Sora.
> I was thinking for a lightweight summer tote with plenty of room for packed lunches, water bottle, sunscreen, etc, either a Barrington Gifts savannah zipped tote in nylon (less than a pound, but then I need to get attachments added for a crossbody strap that I already own), or a Modena in midnight tuscania with long strap.  Although I already have several bags that are almost just right for such purposes, but....not quite.  I have a great jujube diaper bag backpack but I need to wear my 2 year old on my back often and then a backpack is awful to have if your back real estate is already occupied.  I have a great hello kitty Kipling nylon tote but the crossbody strap broke off and it doesn’t quite hold enough and is too N/S.  I have a mz wallace Frankie in cobalt blue color that would be perfect but it is super heavy, 2.5 pounds. Same with my MZWwallace Kate diaper bag  So no.  I need a zip top carryall for next summer. Lightweight.  Nothing in my collection is light enough or big enough or has a zip top.



I just weighed my Modena. 740 grams  

No one’s asking me, I know, but I’m probably the most anti-nylon person around since I don’t have a single nylon bag. I didn’t like nylon even when Prada nylon was all the rage. My choice when I need to schwlep a lot is canvas or cloth. Hmmm... I think I finally understand why I never bought a Le Pliage bag. I like the Néo material though.


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> I just weighed my Modena. 740 grams
> 
> No one’s asking me, I know, but I’m probably the most anti-nylon person around since I don’t have a single nylon bag. I didn’t like nylon even when Prada nylon was all the rage. My choice when I need to schwlep a lot is canvas or cloth. Hmmm... I think I finally understand why I never bought a Le Pliage bag. I like the Néo material though.


my schlep around bag is a Landsend Canvas Tote. Sturdy but quite heavy.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I just weighed my Modena. 740 grams
> 
> No one’s asking me, I know, but I’m probably the most anti-nylon person around since I don’t have a single nylon bag. I didn’t like nylon even when Prada nylon was all the rage. My choice when I need to schwlep a lot is canvas or cloth. Hmmm... I think I finally understand why I never bought a Le Pliage bag. I like the Néo material though.



[emoji4] haha. That’s ok. [emoji4] I guess no one really specifically ask me. Just chiming in opinion. [emoji4] I’m generally a leather and canvas girl, too. [emoji4] (I love myself heavy canvas bags. I find them very charming.) I wasn’t a fan of Kipling until my mom converts me years ago.  I find them useful when I’m on trips, but I don’t really wear them on a day to day basis. [emoji848] She’s also the one who got me the LP crossbody. I don’t even know the name of the style and it’s the only LC that I have so far. [emoji4] But I like the whimsical prints from Le sport sac. I just think in HBG’s case, with her younger kid, stuff she has to tote around, and the way she maybe toting them, nylon maybe more suitable for her. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I realize I have a le pillage , a cute little purple one, in my car, filled with stuff to handle ‘if a kid pukes all over the backseat’ situations.
Of course I made this bag all up after such an event happened and I had nothing in the car to clean up, and it was a nightmare.
Has a kid puked in the 2 years since then?  No.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also have an adorable n/s Kipling hello kitty print tote in nylon that I used as my beach bag last year. But it’s crossbody strap broke off.  HOweve,r the attachments are good, and I can put a different strap on it.  I think I’ll use that for NOT going to the beach next summer, or then the le pliage if I can get attachments put on a the cobblers so I can put a strap on it.  And then the jujube Super Be for sixty dollars, which is a giant 300 gram machine washable antimicrobial teflon treated bag with thinsulated water bottle compartments in the front.  I have a great jujube backpack that is so great, but I really need different wearing options.  I think when my kids are older and never need to be worn on my back, I can sometimes use my backpack. And not worry about lugging it around by hand if a kid is sleeping on my back in the carrier.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay so that issue is solved.  THe Kipling hello kitty bag and this le pliage with added crossbody strap (my cobbler only charged me ten euros for fixing torn strap and adding the rings for this strap. Yay!).
Whew, I was almost going to buy a Modena or something similarly expensive for a summer carefree bag!  Now I’m using my noggin and not stretching my creativity for more excuses for more MM bags.
Then again, I just arranged a trade on the MM BST in the last 24 hours for a lightweight midnight tuscania tote in exchange for a bag of mine that was too big and heavy, so ..... maybe I AM hopeless~!


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> Here are pics of mine with 13" laptop inside. The last 2 photos have the laptop with its neoprene case. There are plenty of space remaining inside, sorry forgot to take a photo to show that. Depth is still great even with the laptop in there. And sorry for the poor pic quality because it's night time here. As you may see in the last picture, there is no slouch at the top because the laptop is just right below the top zipper.
> View attachment 3897835
> 
> View attachment 3897836
> 
> View attachment 3897837
> 
> View attachment 3897838
> 
> No issue on space I think. But the bag could definitely get heavy with all stuff you might put in.


Super helpful, thank you! Thats a beautiful bag too!


----------



## musicmom

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, normally I can take a central compartment or leave it. But on the Minervas especially, it is just making me crazy. I have a Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi and that leather is LUSH but I don't reach for it as much as I should because when I put the bag down on a desk, it falls over. Same with my Dark Teal Pebbled in full size. I love the Soulmate Midi a lot but I do find the entrance to the bag can be a little narrow. This is not an issue on my Sauro Tan bag (stiffer leather makes the opening stand open a bit more and no central compartment) but with how squishy the Port Merinos is, it can be annoying. Boy, when I took that bag out today was I reminded how much I adore this leather! I started stroking it and dreaming of a Calista in it...when I'm trying my utmost best to rehome about 10 bags because I have space issues. I need a slap.


Which MM bags are you trying to rehome?


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I realize I have a le pillage , a cute little purple one, in my car, filled with stuff to handle ‘if a kid pukes all over the backseat’ situations.
> Of course I made this bag all up after such an event happened and I had nothing in the car to clean up, and it was a nightmare.
> Has a kid puked in the 2 years since then?  No.


Yeap. Been there.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3898901
> 
> Okay so that issue is solved.  THe Kipling hello kitty bag and this le pliage with added crossbody strap (my cobbler only charged me ten euros for fixing torn strap and adding the rings for this strap. Yay!).
> Whew, I was almost going to buy a Modena or something similarly expensive for a summer carefree bag!  Now I’m using my noggin and not stretching my creativity for more excuses for more MM bags.
> Then again, I just arranged a trade on the MM BST in the last 24 hours for a lightweight midnight tuscania tote in exchange for a bag of mine that was too big and heavy, so ..... maybe I AM hopeless~!



That’s too pretty a pliage to be sitting in your boot for two years. Glad she is being put to work now with some nice new upgrades!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> That’s too pretty a pliage to be sitting in your boot for two years. Glad she is being put to work now with some nice new upgrades!



Yeah me too!  This is fun to plot my summer in paradise.  Better than dealing with the darkness of this time of year.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I just weighed my Modena. 740 grams
> 
> No one’s asking me, I know, but I’m probably the most anti-nylon person around since I don’t have a single nylon bag. I didn’t like nylon even when Prada nylon was all the rage. My choice when I need to schwlep a lot is canvas or cloth. Hmmm... I think I finally understand why I never bought a Le Pliage bag. I like the Néo material though.



I am also the most anti-nylon person as well. I do not have a single nylon bag. I was gifted a Prada nylon bag and I gave it away. I am into canvas or cloth as well for carrying stuff. So I really get it when you say nylon is not for you!!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3898901
> 
> Okay so that issue is solved.  THe Kipling hello kitty bag and this le pliage with added crossbody strap (my cobbler only charged me ten euros for fixing torn strap and adding the rings for this strap. Yay!).
> Whew, I was almost going to buy a Modena or something similarly expensive for a summer carefree bag!  Now I’m using my noggin and not stretching my creativity for more excuses for more MM bags.
> Then again, I just arranged a trade on the MM BST in the last 24 hours for a lightweight midnight tuscania tote in exchange for a bag of mine that was too big and heavy, so ..... maybe I AM hopeless~!


What a great color! Looks like a perfect choice for your summer haul-everything bag. 
I’m hopeless too, by the way. It’s starting to extend to my newest wishlist for LP cuir - with the perforation monogramming.


----------



## clu0984

Been using my Venus nonstop.  Really love it as an everyday bag


----------



## bellebellebelle19

clu0984 said:


> Been using my Venus nonstop.  Really love it as an everyday bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899667


Omgggggg that color. Such gorgeous leather and in my favorite new bag shape!! Which color is this??


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omgggggg that color. Such gorgeous leather and in my favorite new bag shape!! Which color is this??





clu0984 said:


> Been using my Venus nonstop.  Really love it as an everyday bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899667


Clu this is gorgeous. I also want to know what color this leather is. It is absolutely stunning I love it.


----------



## pdxhb

clu0984 said:


> Been using my Venus nonstop.  Really love it as an everyday bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899667


This is really beautiful! Stunning color, is it the brownrose nappa?


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> This is really beautiful! Stunning color, is it the brownrose nappa?


I love this design so much!!! Big holiday sale please!!


----------



## clu0984

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omgggggg that color. Such gorgeous leather and in my favorite new bag shape!! Which color is this??



Brown rose Napa.  Yes, this style may not look like much but it’s really a great bag for everyday use due to long straps and the compartments.  Only flaw in the design is that I think corners are subject to a beating as they stick out due to the rectangular shape.  But I don’t mind that


----------



## tenKrat

I recently bought a Coach bag strap to go primarily with my black vachetta Zhoe. It has really amped up her look. 

I believe someone here also has this same strap?



OOTD




One last shot. There’s an adorable little T-Rex charm attached to the strap.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> I recently bought a Coach bag strap to go primarily with my black vachetta Zhoe. It has really amped up her look.
> 
> I believe someone here also has this same strap?
> View attachment 3900106
> 
> 
> OOTD
> View attachment 3900107
> 
> 
> 
> One last shot. There’s an adorable little T-Rex charm attached to the strap.
> View attachment 3900108


An amazing match! And I adore bag & strap with your OOTD!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I recently bought a Coach bag strap to go primarily with my black vachetta Zhoe. It has really amped up her look.
> 
> I believe someone here also has this same strap?
> View attachment 3900106
> 
> 
> OOTD
> View attachment 3900107
> 
> 
> 
> One last shot. There’s an adorable little T-Rex charm attached to the strap.
> View attachment 3900108



They look like they came together! The t-rex is adorable. Congrats!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I recently bought a Coach bag strap to go primarily with my black vachetta Zhoe. It has really amped up her look.
> 
> I believe someone here also has this same strap?
> View attachment 3900106
> 
> 
> OOTD
> View attachment 3900107
> 
> 
> 
> One last shot. There’s an adorable little T-Rex charm attached to the strap.
> View attachment 3900108


Fantastic styling! I love that strap and it’s perfect on Zhoe.


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> I recently bought a Coach bag strap to go primarily with my black vachetta Zhoe. It has really amped up her look.
> 
> I believe someone here also has this same strap?
> View attachment 3900106
> 
> 
> OOTD
> View attachment 3900107
> 
> 
> 
> One last shot. There’s an adorable little T-Rex charm attached to the strap.
> View attachment 3900108



Yay! I have that strap on my black vacchetta Angelica. It looks great on your Zhoe. 

Coach's black pebbled is an excellent match to MM black vacchetta. I'm tempted to buy multiple MM bags in the black vacchetta and use this strap on all of them


----------



## vink

My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch! 

So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray! 




I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me. 
All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4] 

Dark blue with jade 




Mud with burgundy 




And medium gray with dark blue.




I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

Forgot to add, I order the dark blue with dark gunmetal hardware, mud with light gunmetal, and medium gray with silver hardware. Separately, light gunmetal and silver look similar, but believe me, they give off different vibe and color to the leather. Silver is more white, while light gunmetal is a shade darker, like the cast will always be there. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch!
> 
> So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray!
> 
> View attachment 3900496
> 
> 
> I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me.
> All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4]
> 
> Dark blue with jade
> 
> View attachment 3900498
> 
> 
> Mud with burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3900499
> 
> 
> And medium gray with dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 3900500
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Oh Vink, these are gorgeous!!! I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch!
> 
> So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray!
> 
> View attachment 3900496
> 
> 
> I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me.
> All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4]
> 
> Dark blue with jade
> 
> View attachment 3900498
> 
> 
> Mud with burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3900499
> 
> 
> And medium gray with dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 3900500
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Wow I am jealous.  I love the midi Selene and especially that mud Verona.  Enjoy.


----------



## clu0984

vink said:


> My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch!
> 
> So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray!
> 
> View attachment 3900496
> 
> 
> I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me.
> All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4]
> 
> Dark blue with jade
> 
> View attachment 3900498
> 
> 
> Mud with burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3900499
> 
> 
> And medium gray with dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 3900500
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Leather looks fabulous on them.  Beautiful!


----------



## soramillay

At first, I thought you forgot to choose the coloured linings and went with all grey! Then I look and see you did indeed pick some nice colours, just not the pop ones. They are all really lovely and each one is a nice contrast with its leather. Good move to extend the straps! Comfortable bags get carried the most


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Oh Vink, these are gorgeous!!! I'm so happy for you!!!



Thank you very much! It took me quite long to receive the package due to all the traveling. I wasn't home long enough to be there to pay the tax and duty.  But now that they're home, I'm so happy. I know I went a bit crazy with this order, but so far, this is hands down my favorite leather and I just can't let the event pass by doing nothing.  This year Marco and his gang really tempt me so bad and I cave. Almost everytime! 




southernbelle43 said:


> Wow I am jealous.  I love the midi Selene and especially that mud Verona.  Enjoy.



Thank you! I'm sure I will!  




clu0984 said:


> Leather looks fabulous on them.  Beautiful!



Thank you! Verona is my favorite leather due to its texture and everything. 




soramillay said:


> At first, I thought you forgot to choose the coloured linings and went with all grey! Then I look and see you did indeed pick some nice colours, just not the pop ones. They are all really lovely and each one is a nice contrast with its leather. Good move to extend the straps! Comfortable bags get carried the most



I do!  So far, I haven't had any bags without the color lining, yet, but I do have one coming.  It's ordered long time ago, but since I wasn't always home long enough to receive it, I have to tell them to put them aside and wait for me to be here. I was struggling with picking up the color for the lining this time. I don't feel like choosing pop color like usual. I don't know why. Maybe it's the mood at the moment? Maybe it's the leather color? I don't know why. My heart does go inflated a bit when I peeked into the bag and see that they are all quite a humble colors, but then, after admiring them for a couple minutes, my heart perked up again. I think they're not the color that will strike you at the first moment, but the color that will eventually grow on you and they're growing fast on me.   And yes! I really do hope to carry them when I'm out of my comfort zone, too, hence the zip top.  I know I will probably leave them open on a daily basis, but when I go anywhere else besides my usual routine of work, school, and home, they can go with me, too! (The original strap drop, although is very good for hand carry, cannot fit comfortably on my shoulders. The hardware digs into my arms and it hurts. As much as I like carrying it in my hands, having option of toting it on the shoulders is always a good thing. So, at the end, I decided to try with the request and I'm glad it works.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You should put Artik on the BST now that you have realized it hurts you and you have an entire new selene family!
Great bags!!!!!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You should put Artik on the BST now that you have realized it hurts you and you have an entire new selene family!
> Great bags!!!!!


 Oh..... nice try! sneaky sneaky you!  No. I'm not letting that one go.  It has a special place in my heart.  I'm actually, for a while, debating ordering a new strap from Marco or just leave it as it is. (Getting a new strap means that I'll have to brave up and cut the original one out before attaching the new one in. I can't make up my mind on this yet. )


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Maybe you just need a messenger strap.  Have a local cobbler add on some rings to attach one, and get a fun shoulder strap to carry it.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Maybe you just need a messenger strap.  Have a local cobbler add on some rings to attach one, and get a fun shoulder strap to carry it.



That bag has a messenger strap. My shoulders just hurt so bad that I rarely can handle big and heavy crossbody bags now. [emoji29] I never use the crossbody strap on that one and that’s why I never order that add on anymore. [emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Goodies came!


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> I'm tempted to buy multiple MM bags in the black vacchetta and use this strap on all of them



Ha ha!  I think you can order different colored bags and still be able to use the black Coach strap with it. The Zhoe/Zhoe Legends are excellent styles to combine it with.


----------



## tenKrat

Quick hello!  I just had to wear Zhoe with her new strap again.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901117
> View attachment 3901118
> View attachment 3901119
> View attachment 3901120
> View attachment 3901121
> 
> 
> Goodies came!


Congrats! They're so yummy! What color is the Aura?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901117
> View attachment 3901118
> View attachment 3901119
> View attachment 3901120
> View attachment 3901121
> 
> 
> Goodies came!


The grain of the trinity leather on the Aura is gorgeous!


----------



## renza

Did you all see that the Pantone color of 2018 is "ultra violet"? Massaccessi needs to get more of their original ultraviolet leather!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901117
> View attachment 3901118
> View attachment 3901119
> View attachment 3901120
> View attachment 3901121
> 
> 
> Goodies came!


Gorgeous!!
That Trinity texture is really wonderful - perfect in the beige too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Congrats! They're so yummy! What color is the Aura?



Beige trinity


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Beige trinity


No wonder.  Very pretty!  Love the pebbling.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like it.  It feels a little plasticky though.  I like a less coated leather.
Aquila matte is really papery and powdery.  
I just slathered it with moisturizer and I’m liking it much better.
Oh well, you try a new leather and it might not be your fave.  I am surprised though because I love verona, merinos, vachetta....  But I would not buy these again.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I like it.  It feels a little plasticky though.  I like a less coated leather.
> Aquila matte is really papery and powdery.
> I just slathered it with moisturizer and I’m liking it much better.
> Oh well, you try a new leather and it might not be your fave.  I am surprised though because I love verona, merinos, vachetta....  But I would not buy these again.


Thanks for your review. That's disappointing that the Trinity doesn't feel like the Verona.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch!
> 
> So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray!
> 
> View attachment 3900496
> 
> 
> I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me.
> All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4]
> 
> Dark blue with jade
> 
> View attachment 3900498
> 
> 
> Mud with burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3900499
> 
> 
> And medium gray with dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 3900500
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Vink these are gorgeous. I love this style and the leather colors are really nice. I love them all. Enjoy.


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, what a great little Verona Selene family you have!  It really is a
very nice leather. Good that you were able to get it before it became extinct.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I like it.  It feels a little plasticky though.  I like a less coated leather.
> Aquila matte is really papery and powdery.
> I just slathered it with moisturizer and I’m liking it much better.
> Oh well, you try a new leather and it might not be your fave.  I am surprised though because I love verona, merinos, vachetta....  But I would not buy these again.


Oh dear. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What did I tell ya’ll.....? (On the BST.  This hopelessgal is prescient)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

For the first time I think I am content with MM bags.  I have 14 of them and 3 penny messengers and a flora with matching card holder to use as a WOC in my larger bags (and card holder only to go into auras and penny messengers).
I wouldn’t mind more auras in cuoio or river, but I have 2 auras and a third bag that’s from another maker that is very much like an aura.  I need to use these 3 for awhile to see if a 4th would be a good addition or excessive....and I think about a penny messenger in bronze africa would be a reallllly versatile color for such a versatile little bag.  But I have 3 of those so it feels excessive to get a 4th. 
I love tangerine and amaranto, sangria, Aegean blue and denim, but don’t NEED anything in those pretty colors and most of them are pebbled which is not my favorite for a larger bag, so it would be a smaller bag, and right now I have a good amount of little bags. I love the mental picture of an angelica in sangria, little athena in amaranto, and anything in Aegean, but don’t need any of those.

I do think a dark green angelica would be such a nice bag , or dark green vachetta in basically anything. But I just got new bags last night so I am feeling content.  I will admire your guys’ bags!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This is after I put more leather conditioner on it than I would need to cover my own body head to toe.  I really slathered it on with my hands and enjoyed nice hands after (all organic ingredients in it, so nice for human skin too).  This is the next day, and the bag has totally drunk up all the goop, whereas it was nearly wet last night, it’s back to being quite dry to the touch.  Very thirsty leather!!!!! Kind of rubbery and papery to the touch at the same time, strange.
I like the color so much better with the wet look right after conditioning, but here it is slightly deeper and more moist than when I got it, when it looked almost powdery dry and the color was likewise washed out.  I will probably rub conditioner in often to get a deeper blue and moisturize my hands.
I still like the bag despite being not a fan of Aquila matte.  I would like it even better if it was navy merinos which does not exist. The way the bottom of the front pockets wrinkle is not my favorite thing.
But love pale gold with dark blue and love this style, so I’m happy with the bag, I really am.  Just want to give a balanced opinion of the leather since no one else said anything but glowing reviews of it and we are all so different in our tastes so its’ good to be honest.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

1lb 11oz, 755 g

Surprisingly heavy for a little bag.  Very thick leather. Feels like if I tried to rub leather conditioner on it it would not absorb whatsoever and I would end up having it just sit on top of the coating of the leather that’s already there, unable to penetrate, but I haven’t tried.  To be fair I haven’t conditioned my verona or pebbled leather either and I don’t know if they would ‘accept’ conditioner to penetrate much better since they are not naked feeling leathers either. 
But it’s a very pretty bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay the Aquila matte midi minerva is 2lb 8oz, 1134 grams.  It is my second heaviest bag after my choc verona midi selene zip that is 2lb 12 oz or 1250 g.  Which is after I performed surgery on it and took out the hidden suede. I don’t know how heavy it was before, over 3pounds for sure.
That’s heavier than a vachetta arianna by 2oz.  I think merinos will be y ONLY choice for a midi minerva in the future.  That extended flap is a heavy style feature!


----------



## TotinScience

I think I’ll be sitting out this sale too. 25% is a good deal, but not good enough to persuade me into taking a dive to get a new Venus


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think I’m spoiled by the BST and getting pristine like new bags for a third to a half the price of a new one.  25% off doesn’t seem as tempting unless there was some leather I absolutely felt I could not live without and a need for a certain style bag that fits perfectly with it. I’m patient enough to find gems on the FB BST.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901865
> View attachment 3901866
> View attachment 3901867
> 
> 
> This is after I put more leather conditioner on it than I would need to cover my own body head to toe.  I really slathered it on with my hands and enjoyed nice hands after (all organic ingredients in it, so nice for human skin too).  This is the next day, and the bag has totally drunk up all the goop, whereas it was nearly wet last night, it’s back to being quite dry to the touch.  Very thirsty leather!!!!! Kind of rubbery and papery to the touch at the same time, strange.
> I like the color so much better with the wet look right after conditioning, but here it is slightly deeper and more moist than when I got it, when it looked almost powdery dry and the color was likewise washed out.  I will probably rub conditioner in often to get a deeper blue and moisturize my hands.
> I still like the bag despite being not a fan of Aquila matte.  I would like it even better if it was navy merinos which does not exist. The way the bottom of the front pockets wrinkle is not my favorite thing.
> But love pale gold with dark blue and love this style, so I’m happy with the bag, I really am.  Just want to give a balanced opinion of the leather since no one else said anything but glowing reviews of it and we are all so different in our tastes so its’ good to be honest.



Good to know your thoughts! I think the color is really nice on this. WIll be very interested to hear how it wears.
I had some similar ones about the Tuscania - understanding it's the perfect leather for some. The surface texture was not quite the right thing for me without intervention and while it draped OK, the hand wasn't quite what I wanted for shape resilience. I re-homed that bag and the person who now has it is unafraid to slather on the moisturizer which makes a big difference.


----------



## southernbelle43

i am likewise sitting this one out.  25% is nice, but I have quite a few of these bags and it will take a better deal, like free lining, etc., for me to add any.


----------



## vink

I’m sitting this one out, too. Already went too crazy and buying too many bags in such a short time doesn’t feel too healthy.


----------



## starkfan

I think I'll also be sitting this one out. Like southernbelle43, it'll take a better deal (e.g. free lining, or free hardware upgrade) for me to succumb to adding the bag that I have in mind, and I'm still waiting for my Trinity order too (a second Penelope Messenger (barely a month after getting my first! ) and a Penelope Midi)... I'm also trying hard not to add any further small leather goods too, as there are only so many SLGs that I need/use in my collection.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Is anyone ordering during this sale?

Are we all grinches?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But yeah I agree, a better sale it would take to get me to pull the trigger on the green vachetta or another small bag or really anything. I alreadyhave so many....!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

I am sitting this out as well. I have 25 MM bags and although I would like another midi Sabrina I cannot really justify it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I am sitting this out as well. I have 25 MM bags and although I would like another midi Sabrina I cannot really justify it.



Have you posted a family photo in the other thread? 
I will next week!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Skipping this sale. I have a purse on order from Laurel Dasso, and my daughter’s college tuition is due this month.


----------



## TotinScience

Look at us all, being responsible .


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Look at us all, being responsible .



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I don’t know. But for me, frankly speaking, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I got my Verona bunch on Wednesday and the Early Thanksgiving order on Friday. I’m very busy this weekend so all I could do was to pick it up from the delivery house and left it at the condo before straight back home. I was very busy on Friday with meetings, DD’s school party and everything. I’ll open it on Monday when I’m back at the condo again. That box contains 2 bags and I now know I have one left to be delivered (also from another special sale) I already told Marina I’m leaving for a trip again soon so if she think she couldn’t get it delivered before I left, just wait until the second week of January. With this kind of stuff waiting in line, I don’t think I’m being responsible. I’m just trying to be sane. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] 

I think they try to pace the sale out like once a month or once every 2 months, but with my crazy schedule, I just have to have them delivered almost at the same time. And it’s all too crazy. Very very crazy. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I don’t know. But for me, frankly speaking, I feel a bit overwhelmed. I got my Verona bunch on Wednesday and the Early Thanksgiving order on Friday. I’m very busy this weekend so all I could do was to pick it up from the delivery house and left it at the condo before straight back home. I was very busy on Friday with meetings, DD’s school party and everything. I’ll open it on Monday when I’m back at the condo again. That box contains 2 bags and I now know I have one left to be delivered (also from another special sale) I already told Marina I’m leaving for a trip again soon so if she think she couldn’t get it delivered before I left, just wait until the second week of January. With this kind of stuff waiting in line, I don’t think I’m being responsible. I’m just trying to be sane. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> I think they try to pace the sale out like once a month or once every 2 months, but with my crazy schedule, I just have to have them delivered almost at the same time. And it’s all too crazy. Very very crazy. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Vink you are being sane and responsible. I bought a new bike recently and not a bag. I really needed to replace my 25 year old bike. I am trying to be responsible as well. I also want a Stand up Paddle board so that will be my next purchase and not another bag. As much as I really want another midi Sabrina I just cannot justify it. I am waiting until sometime next year and perhaps I will get a midi Sabrina. As I said with 25 MM bags and I have given my daughter 4 MM bags and a friend one is well. I have purchased 30 MM bags and have scaled back to 25 which  is plenty. I keep saying to myself enough is enough!!!! Now to keep to that!!!


----------



## Taimi

I just ordered my first Massaccesi bag, I just couldn’t resist the sale as I love purple/lilac bags. [emoji171] It’s a pebbled leather amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining. Can’t wait it to arrive!


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi bag, I just couldn’t resist the sale as I love purple/lilac bags. [emoji171] It’s a pebbled leather amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining. Can’t wait it to arrive!


Welcome to the group Taimi. I love your choice of bag and leather. I am rather partial to the Zhoe style. I have 5 of them 1 mini, 2 regular and 2 Legend. Amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining sounds perfect.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Skipping this sale. I have a purse on order from Laurel Dasso, and my daughter’s college tuition is due this month.



Me too! A purse and a WOC coming from Laurel!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My purchase in these next days will be to order canvas prints and greeting cards of the new family portraits we posed for a week ago. Haven't gotten the digital versions yet but I'm ordering up a storm as soon as I can. I love giant group portraits of my family on the wall. 
And phone cases and mugs and keychains and t-shirts..... I just love the faces of my 5 family members! Especially all smooshed cheek to cheek the six of us in a huddle all cuddled up. Sigh. I'm a braggy mom, I like to show my gorgeous kids and husband to everyone around me when I'm out in the world without them....


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink you are being sane and responsible. I bought a new bike recently and not a bag. I really needed to replace my 25 year old bike. I am trying to be responsible as well. I also want a Stand up Paddle board so that will be my next purchase and not another bag. As much as I really want another midi Sabrina I just cannot justify it. I am waiting until sometime next year and perhaps I will get a midi Sabrina. As I said with 25 MM bags and I have given my daughter 4 MM bags and a friend one is well. I have purchased 30 MM bags and have scaled back to 25 which  is plenty. I keep saying to myself enough is enough!!!! Now to keep to that!!!



Thank you for the support. [emoji4] Your priorities sounds awesome though. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My purchase in these next days will be to order canvas prints and greeting cards of the new family portraits we posed for a week ago. Haven't gotten the digital versions yet but I'm ordering up a storm as soon as I can. I love giant group portraits of my family on the wall.
> And phone cases and mugs and keychains and t-shirts..... I just love the faces of my 5 family members! Especially all smooshed cheek to cheek the six of us in a huddle all cuddled up. Sigh. I'm a braggy mom, I like to show my gorgeous kids and husband to everyone around me when I'm out in the world without them....



You’re not the only bragging mom. I’ll admit that I am, too. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Some Zhoe Legend mod shots. This bag is the right size for me. Not sure why Marco left it out of the website. It's a great design!


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> For the first time I think I am content with MM bags.  I have 14 of them and 3 penny messengers and a flora with matching card holder to use as a WOC in my larger bags (and card holder only to go into auras and penny messengers).
> I wouldn’t mind more auras in cuoio or river, but I have 2 auras and a third bag that’s from another maker that is very much like an aura.  I need to use these 3 for awhile to see if a 4th would be a good addition or excessive....and I think about a penny messenger in bronze africa would be a reallllly versatile color for such a versatile little bag.  But I have 3 of those so it feels excessive to get a 4th.
> I love tangerine and amaranto, sangria, Aegean blue and denim, but don’t NEED anything in those pretty colors and most of them are pebbled which is not my favorite for a larger bag, so it would be a smaller bag, and right now I have a good amount of little bags. I love the mental picture of an angelica in sangria, little athena in amaranto, and anything in Aegean, but don’t need any of those.
> 
> I do think a dark green angelica would be such a nice bag , or dark green vachetta in basically anything. But I just got new bags last night so I am feeling content.  I will admire your guys’ bags!


You have achieved Handbag Nirvana.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Some Zhoe Legend mod shots. This bag is the right size for me. Not sure why Marco left it out of the website. It's a great design!
> View attachment 3903483



I agree!  Zhoe Legend is my favorite MM design. The Aura is my other fave.


----------



## tenKrat

Taimi said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi bag, I just couldn’t resist the sale as I love purple/lilac bags. [emoji171] It’s a pebbled leather amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining. Can’t wait it to arrive!



Welcome!  Please share a pic of your new bag with us. [emoji846]


----------



## vink

Ok. I’m back to the condo and finally get to open my box. They’re beautiful and really make me happy. The overwhelming feeling is still here, but I love what I see and I think I’ve made the right decision on ordering them before the leathers were gone. [emoji4] 

The first one is 




A full-size Selene in dark brown Aquila matte with silver hardware and dark blue  lining. 




I really want to have a piece of Aquila matte so when the opportunity arise, I pounce. Tobacco was my first choice based on so many photo here that I can see, but I guess it’s a very popular color coz when I decided to cave in, Marina told me they run out of it and will need at least 5 orders to be enough to order the new lot of leather. New lot of leather? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] What if they’re not as wonderful as the first lot? So, I change my mind to the dark brown. I don’t think I really have many dark brown bag anyway. Most of my brown bags tend to be medium to light. Dark brown should fit in nicely and I’m not disappointed. The color is more beautiful IRL. The touch is indeed a bit powdery just like HBG said, but I find it oddly charming. I think it’ll patina beautifully after years and usage. I think this leather in dark color may show wear easily though since mine already has white corners out of the box. 




It may due to dryness and may go with moisturizer or not, I don’t know, but like I said, I find it oddly charming. I think this is the type of leather that’ll give you the look of a well-loved bag if you’re into that kind of look. But if you want your bag to look pristine all the time after years, I don’t think this is a leather for you. Skip it. Whatever it’s been through will show in the leather. But I personally love it at first sight. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] It almost beats the Verona right out of the park [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13] 

I can only say that I’m glad I decided to pull the trigger. [emoji4] 

Oh! This leather had grains. Slightly like Merino. Not as smooth, but not as prominent as the pebble. And the grain isn’t all equally uniform. Some part can be more grainy than another. They did a great job placing leather on mine.


----------



## vink

The second one is the style that I’d been so curious about since the release. It look so boxy and very structured/shaped in the promo shot, plus, it look huge! But it should be good, right? So, I kept asking questions again and again to anyone who ordered this bag here. (Thank you all for all the feedback I’ve received.) I even tried the mock-up method. Still, I’m not so convinced. Until one day, someone (I’m sorry I forget your name at the moment, but your bag inspire me greatly) posted her Juliet in some unstructured leather draping just to show the lining, I think, and it hit me then that I can actually order this bag in a leather that won’t hold the shape so it’ll look slouchy just like I want. It shouldn’t be awkward, right? I’m not into big structured bags. And since I’d been eyeing Tuscania for quite some time, I think it should be a good match. And Thank you so much for TenKrat’s cobblestone Angelica, I just can’t help but to pick that color. (I was actually eyeing the burgundy when it was released, but didn’t have any style to go with it, so I hold out.) 

So, here’s my Tuscania cobblestone Juliet with light gold hardware and burgundy lining. 







I was so set with the burgundy lining in this match, but when I see how well the dark blue goes so well with the dark brown, I can’t help but wonder if I made the right match or not. [emoji848] But this is also nice, right? [emoji4] 

Anyway, the bag slouchy nicely just like I hope. The leather has this sort of papery thin sound when I crush it. It’s thinner than Aquila matte and probably thinner than Merino. It’s not exactly like Bal’s leather. The look, maybe. But the touch isn’t the same. The surface feel is also more powdery than Aquila matte, but not really dreadful. Seriously, the swatch that I got with my Verona Lot is more powdery my heart sank. [emoji28] I don’t know how well this leather will fare in the long term though. [emoji848] Gotta wait and see. [emoji848]

All in all, I like these two I got. No disappointment at all. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

We are twins getting our first Aquila matte in the same week and my first tuscania is coming in 4 days so that’s pretty close too. 
These are two Leathers I am going to be constantly moisturizing.  I do not like a dusty or papery look/feel.  I like a well moisturized leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In comparison I’ve never felt the urge or need to moisturize merinos, pebbled or verona.
I did moisturize my celeste athene arianna yesterday and it cut the dusty look way down.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> We are twins getting our first Aquila matte in the same week and my first tuscania is coming in 4 days so that’s pretty close too.
> These are two Leathers I am going to be constantly moisturizing.  I do not like a dusty or papery look/feel.  I like a well moisturized leather.



Oh... dear HBG [emoji4] Believe me, your review worry me greatly. [emoji28] And the swatch I got with the Verona Lot doesn’t help at all. [emoji28] I was preparing for the worst. [emoji28] I actually ordered these bags about a month apart, I believe, but due to my crazy travel schedule, I have to have them delivered just now and only a couple days apart. So, it’s like I order them sight unseen which isn’t what I’m really comfortable with. [emoji28] 

I’m not saying you’re wrong coz the leather does have powdery slip to the touch. But like I said. They’re oddly charming and I like them, as they are. Besides, I’m not really fond of applying any products on my leather. (A Colonil  water stop spray is quite an exception on the Bal when I first have them. But that’s all.) So, when I find them to be just like this, I’m happy. [emoji4] I even have a fleeting thought of ordering the Aquila matte in Aura or Zhoe legend which is another style that I’m very curious about. But that’ll have to wait until I get to spend enough time with my recent housemates first. [emoji16] I don’t know. I just really don’t like applying products to my bags. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> The second one is the style that I’d been so curious about since the release. It look so boxy and very structured/shaped in the promo shot, plus, it look huge! But it should be good, right? So, I kept asking questions again and again to anyone who ordered this bag here. (Thank you all for all the feedback I’ve received.) I even tried the mock-up method. Still, I’m not so convinced. Until one day, someone (I’m sorry I forget your name at the moment, but your bag inspire me greatly) posted her Juliet in some unstructured leather draping just to show the lining, I think, and it hit me then that I can actually order this bag in a leather that won’t hold the shape so it’ll look slouchy just like I want. It shouldn’t be awkward, right? I’m not into big structured bags. And since I’d been eyeing Tuscania for quite some time, I think it should be a good match. And Thank you so much for TenKrat’s cobblestone Angelica, I just can’t help but to pick that color. (I was actually eyeing the burgundy when it was released, but didn’t have any style to go with it, so I hold out.)
> 
> So, here’s my Tuscania cobblestone Juliet with light gold hardware and burgundy lining.
> 
> View attachment 3903767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903768
> 
> 
> I was so set with the burgundy lining in this match, but when I see how well the dark blue goes so well with the dark brown, I can’t help but wonder if I made the right match or not. [emoji848] But this is also nice, right? [emoji4]
> 
> Anyway, the bag slouchy nicely just like I hope. The leather has this sort of papery thin sound when I crush it. It’s thinner than Aquila matte and probably thinner than Merino. It’s not exactly like Bal’s leather. The look, maybe. But the touch isn’t the same. The surface feel is also more powdery than Aquila matte, but not really dreadful. Seriously, the swatch that I got with my Verona Lot is more powdery my heart sank. [emoji28] I don’t know how well this leather will fare in the long term though. [emoji848] Gotta wait and see. [emoji848]
> 
> All in all, I like these two I got. No disappointment at all. [emoji4]


Vink I love this bag the leather looks amazing and your choice of lining is perfect. What a great looking bag and the lining in my opinion is perfect. Love the contrast. I also like the dark blue with the dark brown great choice. I think your choice of burgundy on the Juliet was definitely the right choice. These bags are both gorgeous enjoy!!!


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group Taimi. I love your choice of bag and leather. I am rather partial to the Zhoe style. I have 5 of them 1 mini, 2 regular and 2 Legend. Amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining sounds perfect.





tenKrat said:


> Welcome!  Please share a pic of your new bag with us. [emoji846]



Thank you both for the nice welcoming. [emoji4] I will definitely share a pic when the bag arrives! [emoji171]


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> So, here’s my Tuscania cobblestone Juliet with light gold hardware and burgundy lining.
> 
> View attachment 3903767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903768
> 
> 
> I was so set with the burgundy lining in this match, but when I see how well the dark blue goes so well with the dark brown, I can’t help but wonder if I made the right match or not. [emoji848] But this is also nice, right? [emoji4]


The burgundy lining looks great with Cobblestone Tuscania, which is a nice choice for a slouchy satchel. The distressed look and feel of Tuscania leather appeals to fewer people than the more universally liked leathers such as merinos and pebbled. I like your slouchy, distressed Juliet, @vink.


----------



## tenKrat

Sorry, I’m posting my Zhoe with the awesome Coach strap again.  She was the best choice for my second outfit of the day. (It is quite chilly today, so I had to change.)


----------



## msd_bags

Vink, I'm glad you like your new bags!!


----------



## bblonde

Is mud Verona a pale hot cocoa color, or a beige?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink I love this bag the leather looks amazing and your choice of lining is perfect. What a great looking bag and the lining in my opinion is perfect. Love the contrast. I also like the dark blue with the dark brown great choice. I think your choice of burgundy on the Juliet was definitely the right choice. These bags are both gorgeous enjoy!!!



Thank you! I think they match nicely, too. Just that I often prefer blue therefore the doubt. [emoji4] 




tenKrat said:


> The burgundy lining looks great with Cobblestone Tuscania, which is a nice choice for a slouchy satchel. The distressed look and feel of Tuscania leather appeals to fewer people than the more universally liked leathers such as merinos and pebbled. I like your slouchy, distressed Juliet, @vink.



Thank you! Your Angelica inspires me. [emoji4] I was looking into Juliet, but didn’t have the leather to go with it. I like the Tuscania and the burgundy caught my eye since I’m also looking for a red bag, but they don’t match. I can’t handle red in big pieces. [emoji28] And I really love the color of your Angelica the first time I see it, so this is just perfect. [emoji4] 




msd_bags said:


> Vink, I'm glad you like your new bags!!



I’m glad I love them, too! I was so nervous. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Is mud Verona a pale hot cocoa color, or a beige?



Hot Ovaltine with lots of milk in it. [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

bblonde said:


> View attachment 3892835


Your bordeaux is gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

I would like to chime in here with perhaps a bit long post! Because of the words about Tuscania..
While with BE there was a leather that just sat there! Years past and I had recieved a swatch of a cardboard like and with not very appealling feel.. it was called ’croc’ because of the print. My DIL saw it and wish for a Cream coloured for her B-day, so I ordered a large one for her to use as a work bag, I was hesitant, because of it’s hard and inflexible touch. But... something amazing happened! She used this bag every single day in a month, no lotion .. nothing at all.. and this bag morphed into the softest bag ever due to the natural oils slowly seeping from the leather!
I posted a pic of the bag from new till the very used version. I perhaps had little regrets, because it was a very limited type, and I was lucky to secure one in each of the five colours..and it was gone! A similar thing happened with another leather just sitting for years! The ‘thick matte’ .. again it turned out that the leathers natural oils made the leather softer with usage! And suddenly it was gone!! Of course I got exited and posted my newfound experience, so puff..Well, I am glad I was not so greedy and other Belenistas got a chance to experience these wonderful leathers..
I have a similar experience with both the Tuscania and Aquila..Patience and usage is the word! I have not  put lotion on either of these leathers and could never dream of doing this, because I wish them to develop naturally! ..and now the oils are softening the Tuscania and giving the Aquila a lovely shine from the natural oils! (The matte leathers from BE are known to develop a wonderful softness even if they can look dry when new! ) And I notice the very same happen with these two leathers!
The Merino is ‘born’ soft, and is very lovely, and will remain the same.. more or less depending on usage..Nappa too will soften up , so you ladies wanting a more stiff bag need to have it reinforced, and this is a pure guess.. I think the Nappa is the better.. but ask Marco.. he is the most experienced and he knows his leathers! 
I have kept a few Tuscania new, borrowed others to my DIL and can see a change in them already because she uses bags intensely due to work.. I will post the difference soon, I notice the oils already, but can imagine a lot more change in them .. So let’s see!!


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Been using my Venus nonstop.  Really love it as an everyday bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3899667



I just fell in love with this colour!! I dont know the model, but the colour!! Wow! Congrats


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> My three Verona musketeers have arrived! Since I’m the stick-to-what-works type, in the frenzy of the moment, I decided to go with only Selene Midi. I ask for a lengthen strap drop to 11”. That was before I got my full sized Selene though. I think the length works great for me. The original is too small for my abysmally big arms the strap’s hardware always crush and leave mark on my underarm. Ouch!
> 
> So, presented to you here, the dark blue, the mud, and the medium gray!
> 
> View attachment 3900496
> 
> 
> I didn’t choose any fancy lining this time. I don’t know why. Guess that I ran out of the idea at that moment. I feel a little bit sad coz I’m usually all out for the cheery lining, but I know that these will be such a versatile combination for me.
> All of them but the gray got an add on top zipper this time. [emoji4]
> 
> Dark blue with jade
> 
> View attachment 3900498
> 
> 
> Mud with burgundy
> 
> View attachment 3900499
> 
> 
> And medium gray with dark blue.
> 
> View attachment 3900500
> 
> 
> I’m so happy with my lot I want to jump! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Such beautiful and hardy bags you recieved!! Big congrats 
The Selene is a lovely model and the Verona a wonderful leather.. no wonder you want to jump!! If I could , I would join you


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901117
> View attachment 3901118
> View attachment 3901119
> View attachment 3901120
> View attachment 3901121
> 
> 
> Goodies came!



Lovely goodies too!!! Congrats with your new bags!! 
I do like you colours!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I am sitting this out as well. I have 25 MM bags and although I would like another midi Sabrina I cannot really justify it.


Di, you certainly got a bunch of MMs.. Lol!!!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> The second one is the style that I’d been so curious about since the release. It look so boxy and very structured/shaped in the promo shot, plus, it look huge! But it should be good, right? So, I kept asking questions again and again to anyone who ordered this bag here. (Thank you all for all the feedback I’ve received.) I even tried the mock-up method. Still, I’m not so convinced. Until one day, someone (I’m sorry I forget your name at the moment, but your bag inspire me greatly) posted her Juliet in some unstructured leather draping just to show the lining, I think, and it hit me then that I can actually order this bag in a leather that won’t hold the shape so it’ll look slouchy just like I want. It shouldn’t be awkward, right? I’m not into big structured bags. And since I’d been eyeing Tuscania for quite some time, I think it should be a good match. And Thank you so much for TenKrat’s cobblestone Angelica, I just can’t help but to pick that color. (I was actually eyeing the burgundy when it was released, but didn’t have any style to go with it, so I hold out.)
> 
> So, here’s my Tuscania cobblestone Juliet with light gold hardware and burgundy lining.
> 
> View attachment 3903767
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903768
> 
> 
> I was so set with the burgundy lining in this match, but when I see how well the dark blue goes so well with the dark brown, I can’t help but wonder if I made the right match or not. [emoji848] But this is also nice, right? [emoji4]
> 
> Anyway, the bag slouchy nicely just like I hope. The leather has this sort of papery thin sound when I crush it. It’s thinner than Aquila matte and probably thinner than Merino. It’s not exactly like Bal’s leather. The look, maybe. But the touch isn’t the same. The surface feel is also more powdery than Aquila matte, but not really dreadful. Seriously, the swatch that I got with my Verona Lot is more powdery my heart sank. [emoji28] I don’t know how well this leather will fare in the long term though. [emoji848] Gotta wait and see. [emoji848]
> 
> All in all, I like these two I got. No disappointment at all. [emoji4]



I love these teo leathers...So big Congratulations  to you 
The lining looks great on you Tuscania!! I  have the  Cobblestone and like it very much!!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I would like to chime in here with perhaps a bit long post! Because of the words about Tuscania..
> While with BE there was a leather that just sat there! Years past and I had recieved a swatch of a cardboard like and with not very appealling feel.. it was called ’croc’ because of the print. My DIL saw it and wish for a Cream coloured for her B-day, so I ordered a large one for her to use as a work bag, I was hesitant, because of it’s hard and inflexible touch. But... something amazing happened! She used this bag every single day in a month, no lotion .. nothing at all.. and this bag morphed into the softest bag ever due to the natural oils slowly seeping from the leather!
> I posted a pic of the bag from new till the very used version. I perhaps had little regrets, because it was a very limited type, and I was lucky to secure one in each of the five colours..and it was gone! A similar thing happened with another leather just sitting for years! The ‘thick matte’ .. again it turned out that the leathers natural oils made the leather softer with usage! And suddenly it was gone!! Of course I got exited and posted my newfound experience, so puff..Well, I am glad I was not so greedy and other Belenistas got a chance to experience these wonderful leathers..
> I have a similar experience with both the Tuscania and Aquila..Patience and usage is the word! I have not  put lotion on either of these leathers and could never dream of doing this, because I wish them to develop naturally! ..and now the oils are softening the Tuscania and giving the Aquila a lovely shine from the natural oils! (The matte leathers from BE are known to develop a wonderful softness even if they can look dry when new! ) And I notice the very same happen with these two leathers!
> The Merino is ‘born’ soft, and is very lovely, and will remain the same.. more or less depending on usage..Nappa too will soften up , so you ladies wanting a more stiff bag need to have it reinforced, and this is a pure guess.. I think the Nappa is the better.. but ask Marco.. he is the most experienced and he knows his leathers!
> I have kept a few Tuscania new, borrowed others to my DIL and can see a change in them already because she uses bags intensely due to work.. I will post the difference soon, I notice the oils already, but can imagine a lot more change in them .. So let’s see!!



Yes. I completely understand what you mean. These thought came to me when I get to touch the Aquila matte. Like I said. It’s the leather that will develop character greatly. The swatch is a bad representation of this leather. 

I don’t know much about Tuscania, but if it’ll turn out to be in the same league as Aquila matte in term of character development, I think I just hit a jackpot! On both style and color that I got. I can’t imagine myself choosing any better. But that’s just me and my style at the moment. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Such beautiful and hardy bags you recieved!! Big congrats
> The Selene is a lovely model and the Verona a wonderful leather.. no wonder you want to jump!! If I could , I would join you



Yes, it’s my most favorite leather, but now that I get to touch Aquila matte, the position may change a bit. [emoji16] We’ll see. [emoji4] But no regret in pouncing on them. If my budget allow, I may even get them full-sized. But midi also works well. Easier on my shoulders, too, hence the justification. [emoji4] I have one trinity coming. I’ll see what it look like. Maybe later on, you can get the trinity instead. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I love these teo leathers...So big Congratulations  to you
> The lining looks great on you Tuscania!! I  have the  Cobblestone and like it very much!!



Thank you! I give all the credit for picking the cobblestone to the inspiration from TenKrat’s Angelica. I wasn’t paying attention to cobblestone at all before I saw that bag of hers. It really is a lovely color. [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Yes, it sure is! Got the Penny mes in this and perhaps the Theia..lol..
The leather on the Penny is getting so soft! No papery feeling nor dryness..just soft!!


----------



## bblonde

vink said:


> Hot Ovaltine with lots of milk in it. [emoji4]



 That description made me laugh, for some reason!  What a great description. Actually I saw a Calista on a car seat (don't remember whose, sorry about that) when I was researching mud that looked like that, but then recently saw a new Modena in this that looked more like dark Merino sand! Very confused. I was looking at your new bag, Vink, and decided it looks more like ovaltine, but wasn't sure. Thanks!



bonniekir said:


> Your bordeaux is gorgeous!! Congrats!!



Thank you, I really love the look of it. Bordeaux is out of my usual color range, but I like Tuscania and had an impulse, which I'm glad I went with. I wanted something that might soften up after wearing awhile. Angelica is a lovely bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Taimi said:


> I just ordered my first Massaccesi bag, I just couldn’t resist the sale as I love purple/lilac bags. [emoji171] It’s a pebbled leather amethyst Zhoe with lilac lining. Can’t wait it to arrive!



Sounds lovely.

Anyone else order during the Christmas sale?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Got my midnight tuscania midi divina from the bst! I am gonna moisturize this puppy up immediately!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So my new to me bag in midnight Tuscania.
I added some chains& tassel in blue Africa.
Heavily moisturized but dry to the touch now. Let's see if it is dusty again later so I can do it again! My hands get so soft when using organic leather cream! I enjoy the ritual thoroughly.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So far my favorite Leathers to moisturize are athene, Aquila matte, and tuscania.  I love how marks ‘heal’ with rubbing the moisturizer in, and the color gets a refresh. Since merinos and pebbled seem quite impervious to any such thing I’m just not motivated to use up my nice local leather product on them, so they stay naked.  
I totally respect bonniekir’s approach to letting them be, and I usually do as well, but with these papery powdery scuffy leathers I just can’t resist seeing their look intensify and freshen, instantly. I’m an instant gratification gal.  No patience whatsoever!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sounds lovely.
> 
> Anyone else order during the Christmas sale?



After saying I was going to sit this one out,  I changed my mind, mainly because I sold a bag and my DH is spending money on golf!! He actually wants me to buy one and offered to pay for it out of his hobby  money.  How sweet is that. After lusting over the dark green vacchetta for months and  months I ordered a BLACK vacchetta Zhoe, silver lining, silver HW.  Hey a girl can change her mind right.  I have not found the bag I want in the dark green yet.  But when I do, I will get  my wish.  So Merry Christmas to me (DH and I stopped exchanging gifts a few years ago).


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3905711
> View attachment 3905712
> 
> So my new to me bag in midnight Tuscania.
> I added some chains& tassel in blue Africa.
> Heavily moisturized but dry to the touch now. Let's see if it is dusty again later so I can do it again! My hands get so soft when using organic leather cream! I enjoy the ritual thoroughly.


That is a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> After saying I was going to sit this one out,  I changed my mind, mainly because I sold a bag and my DH is spending money on golf!! He actually wants me to buy one and offered to pay for it out of his hobby  money.  How sweet is that. After lusting over the dark green vacchetta for months and  months I ordered a BLACK vacchetta Zhoe, silver lining, silver HW.  Hey a girl can change her mind right.  I have not found the bag I want in the dark green yet.  But when I do, I will get  my wish.  So Merry Christmas to me (DH and I stopped exchanging gifts a few years ago).



We’ll be bag twins. I also have a Zhoe in Black vachetta with silver lining and silver hardware. I ordered the extra shorter strap so I can use it for dressier occasions. I love the versatility of two different straps- it changes the look and feel of the bag with just a simple switch.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> We’ll be bag twins. I also have a Zhoe in Black vachetta with silver lining and silver hardware. I ordered the extra shorter strap so I can use it for dressier occasions. I love the versatility of two different straps- it changes the look and feel of the bag with just a simple switch.


I saw yours  and that is one of the reasons I ordered one.  I went through all of the threads looking for Zhoe's and yours in black is so very elegant. I have so many slouchy bags, which I love, but I needed at least one more structured and dressy.  And I cannot wait to see that inky black color!! so excited.


----------



## bblonde

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So far my favorite Leathers to moisturize are athene, Aquila matte, and tuscania.  I love how marks ‘heal’ with rubbing the moisturizer in, and the color gets a refresh. Since merinos and pebbled seem quite impervious to any such thing I’m just not motivated to use up my nice local leather product on them, so they stay naked.
> I totally respect bonniekir’s approach to letting them be, and I usually do as well, but with these papery powdery scuffy leathers I just can’t resist seeing their look intensify and freshen, instantly. I’m an instant gratification gal.  No patience whatsoever!



What products do you use?


----------



## bblonde

msd_bags said:


> Finally received 2 photos of my natural calf Angelica (pink lining and top zipper closure)!
> View attachment 3896511
> 
> View attachment 3896512



I've been meaning to say, this is so strikingly elegant. Classic!


----------



## musicmom

I ordered a Penny Messenger in Ruby Red Merinos as a companion to my beloved Penny Messenger in Bluette Merinos. I love this bag - it’s simply perfect for running errands!  And with these two colors, I think I have my entire wardrobe coordinated with.  I must say I’m looking forward to a whole purse in Ruby Red rather than just a swatch - I have a feeling it’s going to be one of those amazing chameleon colors, like Octane, that seems to change based on what’s nearby. 

I almost ordered a color-blocked Aphrodite with the main body in Ruby Red Merinos, the end panels in Coral Merinos, the handles in Mahogany Vacchetta, with Ruby Red edge-paint and Coral stitching.  I only chickened out because I’m not sure the Aphrodite, as a North-South bag, will work for me, a dedicated East-West girl.  But the idea of these colors together in one bag simply thrills me!


----------



## msd_bags

bblonde said:


> I've been meaning to say, this is so strikingly elegant. Classic!


Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I agree that a collection of pennys  is a great idea.  I have octane, plum, and terra cotta, and that pretty much covers every situation and I LOVE THEM!
I want bronze africa too, at some point.


----------



## pdxhb

musicmom said:


> I ordered a Penny Messenger in Ruby Red Merinos as a companion to my beloved Penny Messenger in Bluette Merinos. I love this bag - it’s simply perfect for running errands!  And with these two colors, I think I have my entire wardrobe coordinated with.  I must say I’m looking forward to a whole purse in Ruby Red rather than just a swatch - I have a feeling it’s going to be one of those amazing chameleon colors, like Octane, that seems to change based on what’s nearby.
> 
> I almost ordered a color-blocked Aphrodite with the main body in Ruby Red Merinos, the end panels in Coral Merinos, the handles in Mahogany Vacchetta, with Ruby Red edge-paint and Coral stitching.  I only chickened out because I’m not sure the Aphrodite, as a North-South bag, will work for me, a dedicated East-West girl.  But the idea of these colors together in one bag simply thrills me!


This palette for blocking sounds like a beautiful color combination!!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3905711
> View attachment 3905712
> 
> So my new to me bag in midnight Tuscania.
> I added some chains& tassel in blue Africa.
> Heavily moisturized but dry to the touch now. Let's see if it is dusty again later so I can do it again! My hands get so soft when using organic leather cream! I enjoy the ritual thoroughly.


Beautiful, just beautiful!
Love the addition of that blue Africa tassel too.


----------



## starkfan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I agree that a collection of pennys  is a great idea.  I have octane, plum, and terra cotta, and that pretty much covers every situation and I LOVE THEM!
> I want bronze africa too, at some point.


I second this! Penelope messengers sure are addictive, and it's hard to say no to such a convenient size and style... I'm down two already (chocolate Verona and dark green Trinity on its way) and planning a third (in dark taupe), which should cover enough situations and go with everything, yet I still can't help thinking of more in other colours...


----------



## vink

I notice something interesting on the blog. Many of the old posts are deleted. I notice this because I was looking up some info on Verona and Trinity. I can understand that since they don’t carry Verona anymore, they may not want it to be there just so people will not send the inquiries regarding that leather. But does this mean that the Trinity is gone, too? [emoji848]


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> I notice something interesting on the blog. Many of the old posts are deleted. I notice this because I was looking up some info on Verona and Trinity. I can understand that since they don’t carry Verona anymore, they may not want it to be there just so people will not send the inquiries regarding that leather. But does this mean that the Trinity is gone, too? [emoji848]


This is very weird.  And maybe it was always like this, but I've just noticed there are now multiple options for the format to view/explore the blog.  I do wonder if Collette is just cleaning it up, and removing all evidence of the multiple sales they've had.  Too many sales purchases = not enough regular purchases.


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> This is very weird.  And maybe it was always like this, but I've just noticed there are now multiple options for the format to view/explore the blog.  I do wonder if Collette is just cleaning it up, and removing all evidence of the multiple sales they've had.  Too many sales purchases = not enough regular purchases.



Before the “many sales”strategy, they didn’t delete the old posts. I go there quite often looking at photo of colors, leathers, and styles. 

Just recently after the revamp of the blog that I notice they delete info regarding the sale. Not a big deal for me since I kind of understand that in term of marketing, but deleting info on leather offering is another thing. Does it mean that the leather is 100% discontinued? I get it for the Verona since they stated that clearly. But they didn’t say anything about the Trinity.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think it was pretty clear that the Trinity was not being added to the regular available leather selections and it was a limited run.  I got the gist that it was very limited, like 3-day sale period limited.  But I didn’t think that hard about it, and it was not 100% clear, for sure.

I think we all need to flood Colette’s inbox (not me, as she’s made it clear she never wants to hear from me again) with the strong input of your earlier point, vink, that she needs one sample of EVERY STYLE, and needs to do an extensive blog post about EVERY STYLE, not just the bags she chooses to purchase.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think it was pretty clear that the Trinity was not being added to the regular available leather selections and it was a limited run.  I got the gist that it was very limited, like 3-day sale period limited.  But I didn’t think that hard about it, and it was not 100% clear, for sure.
> 
> I think we all need to flood Colette’s inbox (not me, as she’s made it clear she never wants to hear from me again) with the strong input of your earlier point, vink, that she needs one sample of EVERY STYLE, and needs to do an extensive blog post about EVERY STYLE, not just the bags she chooses to purchase.


I guess they just don’t see that as important which is perplexing. I made a FAcebook plea a couple of months ago to get reviews of the Hera and Juliet up on the blog. They said they would try to do that as soon as possible. I will be surprised if it ever happens. A fully functional website along with the reviews would go a long way to helping us make informed decisions. The fact that they don’t understand that or worst just don’t care is really unfortunate.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> I second this! Penelope messengers sure are addictive, and it's hard to say no to such a convenient size and style... I'm down two already (chocolate Verona and dark green Trinity on its way) and planning a third (in dark taupe), which should cover enough situations and go with everything, yet I still can't help thinking of more in other colours...



Can somene tell me how to delete a post when you start to reply and type a few words but then change your mind.  Like this one.   I decided not to reply but cannot figure out how to delete it. It is probably somethng obvious and I will feel like an idiot...


----------



## TotinScience

I mostly feel bad for potential new customers, especially those who may not speak much English or Italian. Based on the website still being in beta version for a lot of styles/colors and less detailed answers from the new CR, it would be really hard to make an informed decision about a bag that takes awhile to be made and then cannot be returned.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah, without the information from here on TPF in the various reference threads, I don’t think a really picky customer on any kind of a budget could really risk it.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think it was pretty clear that the Trinity was not being added to the regular available leather selections and it was a limited run.  I got the gist that it was very limited, like 3-day sale period limited.  But I didn’t think that hard about it, and it was not 100% clear, for sure.
> 
> I think we all need to flood Colette’s inbox (not me, as she’s made it clear she never wants to hear from me again) with the strong input of your earlier point, vink, that she needs one sample of EVERY STYLE, and needs to do an extensive blog post about EVERY STYLE, not just the bags she chooses to purchase.



I actually told Colette that it’d be a better strategy if she’ll have the review of every style in at least one type of leather out on the blog. They have to make at least one of that bag anyway and that bag can actually be used for the review, not just the photo shoot, and be sold in a sample sale later, if it’s not really used, but she refused. She said MM is a family company and she feels better about ordering bags and pay for them out of her own pocket just so she can support them, too. I didn’t ask though what sort of perk she gets from working with them then. Maybe discount? At first, I simply assume that since she now “works” with a handbag company, the least she can get is at least one bag in every style since she’ll be the one doing the review of those bags for them anyway. She can even return what she doesn’t want back to them later (which later can be sold as a sample) coz like I said, at least one bag has to be made of every style anyway. But then she said she also pays for everything out of her own pocket, I just stop with my pestering.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Can somene tell me how to delete a post when you start to reply and type a few words but then change your mind.  Like this one.   I decided not to reply but cannot figure out how to delete it. It is probably somethng obvious and I will feel like an idiot...



You can’t delete the post that you already posted. TPF is designed to be that way. I read about this somewhere long time ago. Although, you can edit it, which means if you decide to not reply to the quote, you can simply erase the quote out from your post. But the post stays.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> You can’t delete the post that you already posted. TPF is designed to be that way. I read about this somewhere long time ago. Although, you can edit it, which means if you decide to not reply to the quote, you can simply erase the quote out from your post. But the post stays.


Thank you.  I did not communcate it well.  I have not posted it, just typed it and decided not to post.  SO I back space and delete what I wrote but cannot get rid of the reply box.  Does that make sense.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I did not communcate it well.  I have not posted it, just typed it and decided not to post.  SO I back space and delete what I wrote but cannot get rid of the reply box.  Does that make sense.


Isn't that annoying? I'm not sure if there is a way around it other then posting something. That happens to me on another forum i frequent as well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> I actually told Colette that it’d be a better strategy if she’ll have the review of every style in at least one type of leather out on the blog. They have to make at least one of that bag anyway and that bag can actually be used for the review, not just the photo shoot, and be sold in a sample sale later, if it’s not really used, but she refused. She said MM is a family company and she feels better about ordering bags and pay for them out of her own pocket just so she can support them, too. I didn’t ask though what sort of perk she gets from working with them then. Maybe discount? At first, I simply assume that since she now “works” with a handbag company, the least she can get is at least one bag in every style since she’ll be the one doing the review of those bags for them anyway. She can even return what she doesn’t want back to them later (which later can be sold as a sample) coz like I said, at least one bag has to be made of every style anyway. But then she said she also pays for everything out of her own pocket, I just stop with my pestering.



I do get the feeling that their business strategy has very little to do with paying much attention to our little groups’ opinions.    Intensity of affection does not seem to carry much weight, but that does make sense from a purely economic perspective.  They are doing what they need to do to maximize revenue, I assume.  They are a business and not a nonprofit leather purse enthusiasm collective or party.   Even if that’s the side we are coming from as fans.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I did not communcate it well.  I have not posted it, just typed it and decided not to post.  SO I back space and delete what I wrote but cannot get rid of the reply box.  Does that make sense.



Oh! I see. I’m sorry. English is my second language so maybe it’s also my fault. [emoji28] I’m usually on the app so I don’t encounter that problem really often. I just click a cancel button. [emoji28]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Oh! I see. I’m sorry. English is my second language so maybe it’s also my fault. [emoji28] I’m usually on the app so I don’t encounter that problem really often. I just click a cancel button. [emoji28]


Your Englsh is just fine!!!!! It is Better than a lot of first language Englsh speakers. And I do not have a second language much to my embarrassment.  That is a serious regret when I look back at what I wish I had done differently.  So never apologize!!  I admire you.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do get the feeling that their business strategy has very little to do with paying much attention to our little groups’ opinions.    Intensity of affection does not seem to carry much weight, but that does make sense from a purely economic perspective.  They are doing what they need to do to maximize revenue, I assume.  They are a business and not a nonprofit leather purse enthusiasm collective or party.   Even if that’s the side we are coming from as fans.



I understand that they’re are business unit and need to make profit, but I wouldn’t buy anything without as much information as I need to know before I commit. If they choose to promote only the models that Colette seems worthy of her attention, then fine. But that means they’re putting limits on information for customers who don’t know TPF. Also, their selected information can backfire. I can choose not to order those bags she reviews coz I don’t like it from the information I saw on her blog. There’re many models that I changed my mind not to get them because of her review. I just don’t like what I see. Even with my recent buy, Juliet, which I have my eyes on since her release. I don’t dare to order because it looks huge on the blog and there’s no way to know about it because Colette refuses to order that bag. And there’re not many review about it here. I only ordered it after I saw a lady here showed a photo of hers in the way that I like. 

All in all, I think their decision in limiting information to their customers is a very bad one. It means they’re pushing their potential customers to rely on their hunch or outside information (such as TPF) which I wonder how far we can keep going. 

I think they overlook many details that customers need to know. Having to email back and forth with the rep can be very tiring and frustrated. If they choose to make info be known, they can eliminate lots of crap regarding basic questions and can focus more on getting/pushing/pulling orders. But then again, it’s their decision. I’m only a customer and I can only buy what I’m willing to commit my hard-earned money to.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Your Englsh is just fine!!!!! It is Better than a lot of first language Englsh speakers. And I do not have a second language much to my embarrassment.  That is a serious regret when I look back at what I wish I had done differently.  So never apologize!!  I admire you.



Oh! Thank you! You’re so sweet! [emoji4]

And actually, it’s never too late to learn.  I’m actually looking into the 3rd now. [emoji28] But it’s partly because my line of work. [emoji28]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Oh! Thank you! You’re so sweet! [emoji4]
> 
> And actually, it’s never too late to learn.  I’m actually looking into the 3rd now. [emoji28] But it’s partly because my line of work. [emoji28]


I agree that it is never too late....however, I started out as a nurse, practiced many years then went to law school in my 40's.  I fear I am studied out!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree that it is never too late....however, I started out as a nurse, practiced many years then went to law school in my 40's.  I fear I am studied out!!



Ah... I get that. But I really want to nail this issue. That’s why I have to start doing it. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> I would like to chime in here with perhaps a bit long post! Because of the words about Tuscania..
> While with BE there was a leather that just sat there! Years past and I had recieved a swatch of a cardboard like and with not very appealling feel.. it was called ’croc’ because of the print. My DIL saw it and wish for a Cream coloured for her B-day, so I ordered a large one for her to use as a work bag, I was hesitant, because of it’s hard and inflexible touch. But... something amazing happened! She used this bag every single day in a month, no lotion .. nothing at all.. and this bag morphed into the softest bag ever due to the natural oils slowly seeping from the leather!
> I posted a pic of the bag from new till the very used version. I perhaps had little regrets, because it was a very limited type, and I was lucky to secure one in each of the five colours..and it was gone! A similar thing happened with another leather just sitting for years! The ‘thick matte’ .. again it turned out that the leathers natural oils made the leather softer with usage! And suddenly it was gone!! Of course I got exited and posted my newfound experience, so puff..Well, I am glad I was not so greedy and other Belenistas got a chance to experience these wonderful leathers..
> I have a similar experience with both the Tuscania and Aquila..Patience and usage is the word! I have not  put lotion on either of these leathers and could never dream of doing this, because I wish them to develop naturally! ..and now the oils are softening the Tuscania and giving the Aquila a lovely shine from the natural oils! (The matte leathers from BE are known to develop a wonderful softness even if they can look dry when new! ) And I notice the very same happen with these two leathers!
> The Merino is ‘born’ soft, and is very lovely, and will remain the same.. more or less depending on usage..Nappa too will soften up , so you ladies wanting a more stiff bag need to have it reinforced, and this is a pure guess.. I think the Nappa is the better.. but ask Marco.. he is the most experienced and he knows his leathers!
> I have kept a few Tuscania new, borrowed others to my DIL and can see a change in them already because she uses bags intensely due to work.. I will post the difference soon, I notice the oils already, but can imagine a lot more change in them .. So let’s see!!


Bon, completely agree. My Tuscania Penny messenger in the dark blue is starting to get that shine on the side that I wear against me and I can feel the oils coming to the surface. Same with the dark brown. I spray with Collonil waterstop and that's it. I used to put cream on my leathers but now I just use the bag and wait it out!


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> I understand that they’re are business unit and need to make profit, but I wouldn’t buy anything without as much information as I need to know before I commit. If they choose to promote only the models that Colette seems worthy of her attention, then fine. But that means they’re putting limits on information for customers who don’t know TPF. Also, their selected information can backfire. I can choose not to order those bags she reviews coz I don’t like it from the information I saw on her blog. There’re many models that I changed my mind not to get them because of her review. I just don’t like what I see. Even with my recent buy, Juliet, which I have my eyes on since her release. I don’t dare to order because it looks huge on the blog and there’s no way to know about it because Colette refuses to order that bag. And there’re not many review about it here. I only ordered it after I saw a lady here showed a photo of hers in the way that I like.
> 
> All in all, I think their decision in limiting information to their customers is a very bad one. It means they’re pushing their potential customers to rely on their hunch or outside information (such as TPF) which I wonder how far we can keep going.
> 
> I think they overlook many details that customers need to know. Having to email back and forth with the rep can be very tiring and frustrated. If they choose to make info be known, they can eliminate lots of crap regarding basic questions and can focus more on getting/pushing/pulling orders. But then again, it’s their decision. I’m only a customer and I can only buy what I’m willing to commit my hard-earned money to.



@vink, you absolutely nailed it. To me personally the biggest issue is that with no other company one takes such as risk as with MM ordering-wise. With brick and mortar store companies, while you pay for the markup they have to charge to maintain them, you can try the bag on many times before you buy. With direct-to-consumer which theoretically eliminates the markup, if you don't like it, you can return it either for free or for a small fee. With MM, you basically have to prepare to take a 100 +++++  Euro hit with no possibility of return in most cases. So exhaustive information - pictures, reviews, mod shots, etc etc are KEY. I know I sound like Cap'n Obvious, but it's strange that MM withhold information in a rather counterintuitive way.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> @vink, you absolutely nailed it. To me personally the biggest issue is that with no other company one takes such as risk as with MM ordering-wise. With brick and mortar store companies, while you pay for the markup they have to charge to maintain them, you can try the bag on many times before you buy. With direct-to-consumer which theoretically eliminates the markup, if you don't like it, you can return it either for free or for a small fee. With MM, you basically have to prepare to take a 100 +++++  Euro hit with no possibility of return in most cases. So exhaustive information - pictures, reviews, mod shots, etc etc are KEY. I know I sound like Cap'n Obvious, but it's strange that MM withhold information in a rather counterintuitive way.



Yes. Even with the lining colors. One day, I was tired of asking for the lining colors specifically when I try to picture it with a potential leather and the swatch on their website is off, so I asked Colette why didn’t she put all the lining colors out there for us to see. It seems like it’s something they never thought off before. I mean having a rep acting like butler to fetch things at request is nice and very personal, but it can be time consuming and frustrating, too. There’re things that buyers can easily decide on their own and just contact the rep with their final order when they’re ready to buy. (Yes. A week later, the lining promotion happened, which I’m so glad. My life is much easier, too, when I find a new leather that I like. I now have that lining swatches photo saved so I can dream of my next bag.) 

I don’t know if MM has anyone scout this forum for feedback, which they actually should, because we’re active with our criticism. But I hope they know this flaw in their marketing plan.


----------



## msd_bags

My Zhoe Legend has a new strap! Well it's just an el cheapo faux leather strap, but this length really works for me.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> My Zhoe Legend has a new strap! Well it's just an el cheapo faux leather strap, but this length really works for me.
> View attachment 3909617



It looks pretty on you! Zhoe legend is another style I’d like to try, but I can’t make up my mind on the leather yet. 
Great pairing! [emoji4][emoji1360]


----------



## southernbelle43

I was browsing through the MM site amd note that the Theia is no longer on there?  Did I  miss that it has been discontinued?


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I was browsing through the MM site amd note that the Theia is no longer on there?  Did I  miss that it has been discontinued?


It hasn't been there for a while. I don't know how long. I asked Marina about it when I was inquiring about bags in late October and it was still available.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> It hasn't been there for a while. I don't know how long. I asked Marina about it when I was inquiring about bags in late October and it was still available.



Why did they do that then? Very strange. [emoji848] because then, who’ll know this bag exist? On website? But the blog has a much better info that can help with the decision. Or are they making a revamp like turning that front seam into a real pocket? Coz that’d be awesome! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Why did they do that then? Very strange. [emoji848] because then, who’ll know this bag exist? On website? But the blog has a much better info that can help with the decision. Or are they making a revamp like turning that front seam into a real pocket? Coz that’d be awesome! [emoji4]


I have no idea. The Zhoe legend, to my knowledge has never been on the website, but it's available. I  do wish everything were on the website too. And that we could test all the colors of all the leathers on each bag.  Fortunately for us, we have this forum.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> I was browsing through the MM site amd note that the Theia is no longer on there?  Did I  miss that it has been discontinued?


It is strange that it has gone from the site, I ordered a midi theia in the early Black Friday sale, but went directly to  Marina, not the website.   By the way, I’m loving it, perfect size shoulder bag for me and stays in place beautifully.  Such a shame if it was discontinued.  Another of those strange things about MM that if you are in the know, there are bag styles and leather options available that someone looking only on the website won’t see.  Also agree about the lack of information on the site, if it wasn’t for PF and all the info here, doubt I would take a risk ordering a bag online.


----------



## Taimi

My amethyst Zhoe arrived today! [emoji171] I love it! The lilac lining matches the colour just perfectly. I’m so so happy! And for my surprise, I received leather samples too.

Thank you ladies for the information about the brand, I wouldn’t know anything about it without you all. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3910432
> View attachment 3910433
> 
> 
> My amethyst Zhoe arrived today! [emoji171] I love it! The lilac lining matches the colour just perfectly. I’m so so happy! And for my surprise, I received leather samples too.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the information about the brand, I wouldn’t know anything about it without you all. [emoji4]



So pretty!!! Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3910432
> View attachment 3910433
> 
> 
> My amethyst Zhoe arrived today! [emoji171] I love it! The lilac lining matches the colour just perfectly. I’m so so happy! And for my surprise, I received leather samples too.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the information about the brand, I wouldn’t know anything about it without you all. [emoji4]


Gorgeous love the color and style it is amazing. Enjoy it's such a stunning bag!!!


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3910432
> View attachment 3910433
> 
> 
> My amethyst Zhoe arrived today! [emoji171] I love it! The lilac lining matches the colour just perfectly. I’m so so happy! And for my surprise, I received leather samples too.
> 
> Thank you ladies for the information about the brand, I wouldn’t know anything about it without you all. [emoji4]



That’s really pretty! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Taimi

msd_bags said:


> So pretty!!! Congrats!



Thank you so much! [emoji4]



djfmn said:


> Gorgeous love the color and style it is amazing. Enjoy it's such a stunning bag!!!



Thank you! [emoji4] I love the colour too and the style is definitely pretty and practical.



vink said:


> That’s really pretty! Enjoy your new bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji4] I’m going to use it tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, my Cassandra has had hardware problems...both sides have come loose and the pins won't stay in. So I told Marina and she said she would send a new pin. I never heard back from her.  So this morning I sent her a new email asking why.  

I just got a very sweet personal email from Marco. He says they are no longer working with Marina and he apologized profusely for this situation.  He says he is personally handling customer service now and will have my new hardware shipped to me within two days and will make every effort to see that this does not happen again.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, my Cassandra has had hardware problems...both sides have come loose and the pins won't stay in. So I told Marina and she said she would send a new pin. I never heard back from her.  So this morning I sent her a new email asking why.
> 
> I just got a very sweet personal email from Marco. He says they are no longer working with Marina and he apologized profusely for this situation.  He says he is personally handling customer service now and will have my new hardware shipped to me within two days and will make every effort to see that this does not happen again.


That’s a big deal! On the one hand, I am excited that MM are paying attention to some less happy rumblings from the customers (and maybe even read TPF ) and taking steps towards making things right. On the other, I hope it’s a temporary solution, as I imagine Marco is very busy... well, making our bag dreams come true and thus customer communication will probably be on the slower side. Plus, I wouldn’t want to distract him from work by asking a million questions about colorblocking options .


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, my Cassandra has had hardware problems...both sides have come loose and the pins won't stay in. So I told Marina and she said she would send a new pin. I never heard back from her.  So this morning I sent her a new email asking why.
> 
> I just got a very sweet personal email from Marco. He says they are no longer working with Marina and he apologized profusely for this situation.  He says he is personally handling customer service now and will have my new hardware shipped to me within two days and will make every effort to see that this does not happen again.


That's interesting.... I recently got my order - with some mistakes which... I can live with. I am more hung up on the swatch I asked Marina to send with my stuff, but wasn't sent. I was about to email her and ask her if maybe Colette has a sample as I'm really wanting to see it, and I don't expect them to mail me one little swatch from Italy. Anyway, I had asked Marina about a hot or bright pink in flat calf and it does exist!!! Woot!!! She sent me a pic, but there is a mark up to use this leather because it is not part of their regular stock. I definitely understand and am willing to pay the mark up for the right color, IF I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON.  I guess we should wait and see who the contact person is now.

I'll post pics of my goodies later tonight!  [emoji7]


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> That's interesting.... I recently got my order - with some mistakes which... I can live with. I am more hung up on the swatch I asked Marina to send with my stuff, but wasn't sent. I was about to email her and ask her if maybe Colette has a sample as I'm really wanting to see it, and I don't expect them to mail me one little swatch from Italy. Anyway, I had asked Marina about a hot or bright pink in flat calf and it does exist!!! Woot!!! She sent me a pic, but there is a mark up to use this leather because it is not part of their regular stock. I definitely understand and am willing to pay the mark up for the right color, IF I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON.  I guess we should wait and see who the contact person is now.
> 
> I'll post pics of my goodies later tonight!  [emoji7]


O. M. G. Hot pink flat calf????  Can you post the pic???


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> O. M. G. Hot pink flat calf????  Can you post the pic???


Riiiight? I  dream of a Zhoe in hot pink! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Here you go. It's very pretty, but doesn't look as bright or dark as I would like. But it's hard to go by a picture. I reeeeeally want to see it irl.


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Riiiight? I  dream of a Zhoe in hot pink! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Here you go. It's very pretty, but doesn't look as bright or dark as I would like. But it's hard to go by a picture. I reeeeeally want to see it irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910783


Lol. I was thinking a mini Zhoe in hot pink, maybe with black color blocking. Sigh.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Riiiight? I  dream of a Zhoe in hot pink! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Here you go. It's very pretty, but doesn't look as bright or dark as I would like. But it's hard to go by a picture. I reeeeeally want to see it irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910783


Oh, there is promise here!! Hope you get that swatch,  And so we can also take a look!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Lol. I was thinking a mini Zhoe in hot pink, maybe with black color blocking. Sigh.


That sounds so pretty!


msd_bags said:


> Oh, there is promise here!! Hope you get that swatch,  And so we can also take a look!


Yes! That's what I thought. I'll follow up with them after the holiday craziness.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, my Cassandra has had hardware problems...both sides have come loose and the pins won't stay in. So I told Marina and she said she would send a new pin. I never heard back from her.  So this morning I sent her a new email asking why.
> 
> I just got a very sweet personal email from Marco. He says they are no longer working with Marina and he apologized profusely for this situation.  He says he is personally handling customer service now and will have my new hardware shipped to me within two days and will make every effort to see that this does not happen again.


Oh my - that is interesting!
I'm glad to hear you received a message from Marco and are getting your hardware concern addressed.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Riiiight? I  dream of a Zhoe in hot pink! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> 
> Here you go. It's very pretty, but doesn't look as bright or dark as I would like. But it's hard to go by a picture. I reeeeeally want to see it irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910783



Ooh.... I’d want to see it IRL if I were you, too! This is exciting! [emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, my Cassandra has had hardware problems...both sides have come loose and the pins won't stay in. So I told Marina and she said she would send a new pin. I never heard back from her.  So this morning I sent her a new email asking why.
> 
> I just got a very sweet personal email from Marco. He says they are no longer working with Marina and he apologized profusely for this situation.  He says he is personally handling customer service now and will have my new hardware shipped to me within two days and will make every effort to see that this does not happen again.


Marina was let go?


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> That's interesting.... I recently got my order - with some mistakes which... I can live with. I am more hung up on the swatch I asked Marina to send with my stuff, but wasn't sent. I was about to email her and ask her if maybe Colette has a sample as I'm really wanting to see it, and I don't expect them to mail me one little swatch from Italy. Anyway, I had asked Marina about a hot or bright pink in flat calf and it does exist!!! Woot!!! She sent me a pic, but there is a mark up to use this leather because it is not part of their regular stock. I definitely understand and am willing to pay the mark up for the right color, IF I CAN SEE IT IN PERSON.  I guess we should wait and see who the contact person is now.
> 
> I'll post pics of my goodies later tonight!  [emoji7]


a hot pink flat calf? yummy!


----------



## Taimi

How often Massaccesi has sales? I’m already looking for another bag.. And of course it would be nice to have some discount. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Every 2-4 weeks


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thank goodness marina was let go! 

(Cmon you were all thinking it!)


----------



## carterazo

Hi ladies! Last night got crazy for me so I couldn't post. Here are my goodies. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





There were a couple errors,  but I can live with them. The lining for the Selene midi should have been pink. I asked about apple green or pink and Marco recommend pink. I was initially disappointed, but I actually love this combination. It's such a fun color inside. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The other mistake was the Penelope in green ray nappa. It was supposed to be midi per my email. Marina listed it without the midi in the confirmation and I agreed. That was my mistake for not noticing the difference. My only regret is I can't use it as often as I would have the midi because of the size. I'm trying to figure out how I can turn it into a into a crossbody.  [emoji4] 
Overall, I'm very happy with my purchases. I love the versatility of the Selene midi and the denim is practically a neutral in my book. [emoji106] The other colors are bring more fun in different sizes. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

I wanted to share some color  comparison shots for anyone who might wonder. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here up close next to the window.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And the one Iwas so curious about. You might remember me asking about dark violet merinos versus purple merinos. Well, wonder no more. Here they are together. Zhoe is in dark violet next to purple merinos above her. I'm loving the purple merinos a lot! Now I'm thinking of what else I can get in that color... [emoji28]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thank goodness marina was let go!
> 
> (Cmon you were all thinking it!)



No, I’m not thinking it. But I wonder why it happen so fast like she didn’t even make it through the trial period and no good bye whatsoever. Actually, changing the rep often also isn’t a good thing since details or communication can be left hanging in the mid air. I think Marina is ok, but her answer sounds curt because the language barrier. 

Now, I wonder if Colette will be back or if anyone will take over the coordinator job. I hope that Marco doesn’t have to do it himself.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies! Last night got crazy for me so I couldn't post. Here are my goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911259
> View attachment 3911260
> View attachment 3911261
> 
> There were a couple errors,  but I can live with them. The lining for the Selene midi should have been pink. I asked about apple green or pink and Marco recommend pink. I was initially disappointed, but I actually love this combination. It's such a fun color inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3911262
> 
> The other mistake was the Penelope in green ray nappa. It was supposed to be midi per my email. Marina listed it without the midi in the confirmation and I agreed. That was my mistake for not noticing the difference. My only regret is I can't use it as often as I would have the midi because of the size. I'm trying to figure out how I can turn it into a into a crossbody.  [emoji4]
> Overall, I'm very happy with my purchases. I love the versatility of the Selene midi and the denim is practically a neutral in my book. [emoji106] The other colors are bring more fun in different sizes. [emoji7]



No, it’s not a mistake. I like your Selene midi. [emoji4] So, it is denim pebble? I think I may need something in it. [emoji28] it’s on my radar since it came out and that photo of it in Calista on the blog is super lovely. Now, I think I may need to put it on my list. [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> No, it’s not a mistake. I like your Selene midi. [emoji4] So, it is denim pebble? I think I may need something in it. [emoji28] it’s on my radar since it came out and that photo of it in Calista on the blog is super lovely. Now, I think I may need to put it on my list. [emoji848]


Yes, denim pebbled. I've loved it since I first saw it on with the Calista. It's a yummy leather/color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vink said:


> No, I’m not thinking it. But I wonder why it happen so fast like she didn’t even make it through the trial period and no good bye whatsoever. Actually, changing the rep often also isn’t a good thing since details or communication can be left hanging in the mid air. I think Marina is ok, but her answer sounds curt because the language barrier.
> 
> Now, I wonder if Colette will be back or if anyone will take over the coordinator job. I hope that Marco doesn’t have to do it himself.



Okay I'm the only nasty person. 
I just have had unsatisfying experiences with her not replying when promising to reply and then getting lining and hardware colors wrong. And I'm not the only one, so it's typical for her. 
NOTHING against her as a person or her English at all actually. If the order shows up exactly as confirmed that it will in her spreadsheets and she doesn't ghost in the middle of an email exchange then that's perfect in my book. I don't need to find her charming or anything. I'm fine with bare bones delivery of information and placing of order.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Yes, denim pebbled. I've loved it since I first saw it on with the Calista. It's a yummy leather/color.



Yes. I think we’re talking about the same photo. [emoji4] It’d be quite some time though until I can find a match between style and the leather. I think I should be done with Selene for now. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay I'm the only nasty person.
> I just have had unsatisfying experiences with her not replying when promising to reply and then getting lining and hardware colors wrong. And I'm not the only one, so it's typical for her.
> NOTHING against her as a person or her English at all actually. If the order shows up exactly as confirmed that it will in her spreadsheets and she doesn't ghost in the middle of an email exchange then that's perfect in my book. I don't need to find her charming or anything. I'm fine with bare bones delivery of information and placing of order.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] No, you’re not nasty. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My dealing with her so far has been fine. So, maybe that’s why my opinion toward her is different from yours. Don’t overthink it. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Marina was let go?


The email said "they are no longer working with her" whatever that means.  I received another email from Marco this morning, reiterating his apologies for any trouble with his bags.  

He is really sincere in wanting to address these issues and get them corrected.  And it behooves us to remember that he is one small leather artist in Italy and I imagine he stays really busy designing and overseeing his employees.  But it is worth it with his luscious leather and customization.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Yes. I think we’re talking about the same photo. [emoji4] It’d be quite some time though until I can find a match between style and the leather. I think I should be done with Selene for now. [emoji28]


How many Selenes do you have?  This is my first. [emoji5]


----------



## TotinScience

carterazo said:


> How many Selenes do you have?  This is my first. [emoji5]


@carterazo , your bag haul is beautiful! So sorry I failed you in my promise to upload a comparison pic between the new and old violet merinos - I couldn't get a hold of my Mom's new bag. But now you have your own and it's so lovely!


----------



## Shelby33

Was looking at his site.. I love the Minerva Midi, does anyone have that one? Beautiful bags


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> How many Selenes do you have?  This is my first. [emoji5]



4 midi and 2 full-size. I know it’s a great bag, but also denim is very close to Arctic Nappa that I have, therefore I think I want it in other style. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Shelby33 said:


> Was looking at his site.. I love the Minerva Midi, does anyone have that one? Beautiful bags



It is a very beautiful bag. [emoji4] One of his earlier models. Many of us here have it. You can see more of it in the reference thread! [emoji4]


----------



## Shelby33

msd_bags said:


> Some Zhoe Legend mod shots. This bag is the right size for me. Not sure why Marco left it out of the website. It's a great design!
> View attachment 3903483





vink said:


> It is a very beautiful bag. [emoji4] One of his earlier models. Many of us here have it. You can see more of it in the reference thread! [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## soramillay

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you!



You can also join our Massaccesi BST Group on Facebook. That’s a good way to dip your toes into the MM pool by buying a preloved one from one of us!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got my first midi Minerva this autumn from the FB BST and just had to get another one with the extended flap in a lighter and darker color leather.
It's a fabulous bag; love that single shoulder strap. However, keep in mind that the flap and side pleats creates a lot of weight even in a lightweight leather. I don't mind too much because the strap is so comfy, but it was surprisingly heavy on the scale, like my second heaviest bag. I didn't even weigh the nabuk one; I'm sure it's even heavier, so that would make the one in the lightweight Aquila matte leather my third heaviest bag I suppose! The design just accumulates weight with the flap needing to be a full double layer of leather, especially an extended flap. 
I still think it is one of my favorite MM bags! So functional and easy to use and the strap is super comfy and stays put so well. 
That and the midi Selene (capacity! Pretty hardware!) and the Aura (light and streamlined and elegant!) are, I think, my tippy top favorites.


----------



## Taimi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Every 2-4 weeks



Wow, that’s quite often! I’ll just have to wait for the next sale then. [emoji4] 

How is payment made when you order via email? There’s no (lighter) violet nappa in online store, but Marco kindly answered my email that the leather is in stock.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You get a PayPal invoice.


----------



## Shelby33

soramillay said:


> You can also join our Massaccesi BST Group on Facebook. That’s a good way to dip your toes into the MM pool by buying a preloved one from one of us!


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Shelby33

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my first midi Minerva this autumn from the FB BST and just had to get another one with the extended flap in a lighter and darker color leather.
> It's a fabulous bag; love that single shoulder strap. However, keep in mind that the flap and side pleats creates a lot of weight even in a lightweight leather. I don't mind too much because the strap is so comfy, but it was surprisingly heavy on the scale, like my second heaviest bag. I didn't even weigh the nabuk one; I'm sure it's even heavier, so that would make the one in the lightweight Aquila matte leather my third heaviest bag I suppose! The design just accumulates weight with the flap needing to be a full double layer of leather, especially an extended flap.
> I still think it is one of my favorite MM bags! So functional and easy to use and the strap is super comfy and stays put so well.
> That and the midi Selene (capacity! Pretty hardware!) and the Aura (light and streamlined and elegant!) are, I think, my tippy top favorites.


I'm not afraid of heavy bags, I have some old Koobas that are really heavy so that's OK. I just think the design is beautiful. Thank you so much for replying!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Shelby33 said:


> I'm not afraid of heavy bags, I have some old Koobas that are really heavy so that's OK. I just think the design is beautiful. Thank you so much for replying!!



No problem.  This style is one of the most popular here, so I think you best jump on it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have to say that now after using a combo deep blue africa flora and cardholder as my wallet/WOC wristlet-o-necessities, I’m really happy with it. I have the 3 slots in the flora plus ten on the cardholder, and I can manage with those 13 although half of the slots have multiple cards in them.  The slot for bills in the flora is awesome and all the coins go of course in the cardholder zipper compartment which thankfully opens and shuts.
I can put my lippie, headphones, phone, and keys with room to spare in the flora with the cardholder inside.  It’s a really nice grab and go item, with wristlet attachment or strap, or then it’s my wallet with the strap detached and tucked into it (or I just allow the strap to be loose/ everywhere inside my bag).


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> 4 midi and 2 full-size. I know it’s a great bag, but also denim is very close to Arctic Nappa that I have, therefore I think I want it in other style. [emoji4]


Oh wow! That is definitely your style! 
Hmmm, denim and artic nappa are several shades apart....[emoji56] 
I agree with you about finding a different style for the color, though.  Calista is perfect in the denim,  but it's huge! I dream of a small or even mini Calista.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Lol. I was thinking a mini Zhoe in hot pink, maybe with black color blocking. Sigh.


Did you get that beautiful color blocked Zhoe? I am trying to remember the colors all I know is that I absolutely loved it. Out of all the color blocked bags I loved that one the most. I was never sure I would like or do any color blocked bag but that Zhoe was amazing.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Oh wow! That is definitely your style!
> Hmmm, denim and artic nappa are several shades apart....[emoji56]
> I agree with you about finding a different style for the color, though.  Calista is perfect in the denim,  but it's huge! I dream of a small or even mini Calista.



It is. [emoji4] It’s cold today so I have my heavy cardigan on and with the 11” extended strap drop, it fits nicely. I just love everything about it. [emoji4] The organizing system is also awesome. There’s place for everything. [emoji4] 

I already have 2 blues for Selene midi so, I don’t think I can handle a denim Selene midi. [emoji28] it really has to be something else. [emoji28] 

I like the Calista and actually own one, but it doesn’t stay on my super sloped shoulders well. Nothing stay on them anyway. I just have to find the model that fits. Sounds easy, but not really. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Question to anyone who own a Zhoe Legend; 

Do your bag have wings? 

I’m not much of a wings on smaller bag type of person. That’s why I can resist the Zhoe. [emoji4] But I don’t know about Zhoe Legend. The side of the bag look straight to me, but I’m not sure. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Question to anyone who own a Zhoe Legend;
> 
> Do your bag have wings?
> 
> I’m not much of a wings on smaller bag type of person. That’s why I can resist the Zhoe. [emoji4] But I don’t know about Zhoe Legend. The side of the bag look straight to me, but I’m not sure. [emoji28]


I have both regular and legend Zhoes. I would say the legend doesn't have wings (the sides that stick out a lot at the top, right?). It is quite boxy to my eyes.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Did you get that beautiful color blocked Zhoe? I am trying to remember the colors all I know is that I absolutely loved it. Out of all the color blocked bags I loved that one the most. I was never sure I would like or do any color blocked bag but that Zhoe was amazing.


I did get the color blocked Zhoe earlier this year.  Enjoy!

Here she is: Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa, turquoise stitching and edge paint.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did get the color blocked Zhoe earlier this year.  Enjoy!
> 
> Here she is: Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa, turquoise stitching and edge paint.


OMG I love this bag. It is the only color blocked bag I have ever liked no actually loved!!!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I still really want a bag in dark violet merinos [emoji24]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I have both regular and legend Zhoes. I would say the legend doesn't have wings (the sides that stick out a lot at the top, right?). It is quite boxy to my eyes.



Yes. Thank you very much! [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Those who have the croc embossed, how do you like it? Thinking about a Stella in the croc.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Yes. Thank you very much! [emoji4]


I second what carterazo said, no wings!  It's actually what drew me to the Zhoe Legend instead of the Zhoe.  Though I love my mini Zhoe just the same!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> OMG I love this bag. It is the only color blocked bag I have ever liked no actually loved!!!!!


I'm also not a huge color blocked bag fan, but this is really pretty!!  And I also love the Miss M in color blocked nappa that was posted before.  Sorry I forgot who posted it, but I surely have not forgotten that beautiful bag!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Those who have the croc embossed, how do you like it? Thinking about a Stella in the croc.


I have a Stella in Cobalt blue embossed croc and I really like it a lot. I previously had a saffiano leather bag and really disliked it. To me it felt and looked like plastic. I sold it within a month or two of getting it. I was apprehensive about getting the embossed croc based on my negative experience with saffiano leather. As I said I love my Cobalt blue Stella it is so versatile a great leather such a fun bag. I get compliments every time I wear it.


----------



## clu0984

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did get the color blocked Zhoe earlier this year.  Enjoy!
> 
> Here she is: Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa, turquoise stitching and edge paint.



Wow, just stunning


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to say that now after using a combo deep blue africa flora and cardholder as my wallet/WOC wristlet-o-necessities, I’m really happy with it. I have the 3 slots in the flora plus ten on the cardholder, and I can manage with those 13 although half of the slots have multiple cards in them.  The slot for bills in the flora is awesome and all the coins go of course in the cardholder zipper compartment which thankfully opens and shuts.
> I can put my lippie, headphones, phone, and keys with room to spare in the flora with the cardholder inside.  It’s a really nice grab and go item, with wristlet attachment or strap, or then it’s my wallet with the strap detached and tucked into it (or I just allow the strap to be loose/ everywhere inside my bag).


Both my girls love my Floras so I now no longer own any Flora.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> It is. [emoji4] It’s cold today so I have my heavy cardigan on and with the 11” extended strap drop, it fits nicely. I just love everything about it. [emoji4] The organizing system is also awesome. There’s place for everything. [emoji4]
> 
> I already have 2 blues for Selene midi so, I don’t think I can handle a denim Selene midi. [emoji28] it really has to be something else. [emoji28]
> 
> I like the Calista and actually own one, but it doesn’t stay on my super sloped shoulders well. Nothing stay on them anyway. I just have to find the model that fits. Sounds easy, but not really. [emoji28]


I have the same problem. Sloppy Shoulders that none of my bags stays put on my shoulder.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Question to anyone who own a Zhoe Legend;
> 
> Do your bag have wings?
> 
> I’m not much of a wings on smaller bag type of person. That’s why I can resist the Zhoe. [emoji4] But I don’t know about Zhoe Legend. The side of the bag look straight to me, but I’m not sure. [emoji28]


no, it doesn't have wings like the Zhoe


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to say that now after using a combo deep blue africa flora and cardholder as my wallet/WOC wristlet-o-necessities, I’m really happy with it. I have the 3 slots in the flora plus ten on the cardholder, and I can manage with those 13 although half of the slots have multiple cards in them.  The slot for bills in the flora is awesome and all the coins go of course in the cardholder zipper compartment which thankfully opens and shuts.
> I can put my lippie, headphones, phone, and keys with room to spare in the flora with the cardholder inside.  It’s a really nice grab and go item, with wristlet attachment or strap, or then it’s my wallet with the strap detached and tucked into it (or I just allow the strap to be loose/ everywhere inside my bag).


Thanks for this review!  I just got my first floras and was wondering how else I could use them. I love your idea of combining a Flora with the card case. I had no idea one fit inside the other!  One more thing for my MM wish list. [emoji6] [emoji28]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> I have the same problem. Sloppy Shoulders that none of my bags stays put on my shoulder.



Yay! I’m not alone! It’s so frustrated, right? Especially when my tailor suggested that I should add shoulder pads on to make it less sloped. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Thanks for this review!  I just got my first floras and was wondering how else I could use them. I love your idea of combining a Flora with the card case. I had no idea one fit inside the other!  One more thing for my MM wish list. [emoji6] [emoji28]



You are welcome!~
Yes the cardholder fits with plenty of room to spare.  It is really svelte and compact.  I like it in the flora as a full wallet/essentials kit inside larger bags, and then if I switch into a smaller bag, like an aura, I can take just the cardholder into it, and I can grab the cash/cards out of the flora if I think I’ll need them, and stick them into the zippered compartment of the card case. All the little ‘essentials’ like headphones, lip balm, keys, can easily fit into the interior zippered compartment of an aura so I know where they are. It’s handy for me as these days I am alternating between small crossbody like an aura or penny messenger pretty regularly, and then often going into a bigger bag, so being able to have the big WOC/wristlet that is easily found in a large bag is nice, but then getting to shrink the arrangement by downsizing to just the card holder for the  occasional use of small bags is great.


----------



## Taimi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You get a PayPal invoice.



Thank you for your help! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Taimi said:


> Thank you for your help! [emoji4]



No problemo~ welcome to this little group and join us on the FB BST!


----------



## VanBod1525

Since we are talking Zhoe Legend, how long is the strap? I want to be able to wear it crossbody but not have it come too high up on my hip. Would Merinos be a good leather? Part of me wants oxblood or dark brown vachetta, the other part is whispering that I love Merinos leathers more. Help.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Since we are talking Zhoe Legend, how long is the strap? I want to be able to wear it crossbody but not have it come too high up on my hip. Would Merinos be a good leather? Part of me wants oxblood or dark brown vachetta, the other part is whispering that I love Merinos leathers more. Help.



I can't measure now but I seem to recall it fell a bit higher than I would like. I'm almost 5'4". This is with the all leather strap I requested.

I have no experience with Merinos in structured bag and I'm curious as well.


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> Since we are talking Zhoe Legend, how long is the strap? I want to be able to wear it crossbody but not have it come too high up on my hip. Would Merinos be a good leather? Part of me wants oxblood or dark brown vachetta, the other part is whispering that I love Merinos leathers more. Help.


I'm only 5 feet, so I had to adjust the strap for it not to be too low on me for crossbody. Sorry I cant measure right now. I prefer to just cross the strap under the flap so that I get a short strap to carry on my shoulder. [emoji5] 

My legend is in merinos. I think Marco put backing in it because it feels sturdy and "stiff". I don't see it softening at all.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> Those who have the croc embossed, how do you like it? Thinking about a Stella in the croc.



I own a Zhoe in brown croco and I like the leather.  I enjoy the embossed texture because I feel it gives something interesting, something extra, something kapow to the design without being blingy.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did get the color blocked Zhoe earlier this year.  Enjoy!
> 
> Here she is: Deep violet merinos with turquoise nappa, turquoise stitching and edge paint.



Exquisite.  Is the leather of the side gussets also turquoise?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Exquisite.  Is the leather of the side gussets also turquoise?


Yes the side gussets are turquiose nappa.


----------



## anitalilac

VanBod1525 said:


> Since we are talking Zhoe Legend, how long is the strap? I want to be able to wear it crossbody but not have it come too high up on my hip. Would Merinos be a good leather? Part of me wants oxblood or dark brown vachetta, the other part is whispering that I love Merinos leathers more. Help.


Mine sits higher then I like. I wish I had added the extra 3 in. I definitely wouldn't be able to wear it with thick winter jacket. The same goes for the Zhoe


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are welcome!~
> Yes the cardholder fits with plenty of room to spare.  It is really svelte and compact.  I like it in the flora as a full wallet/essentials kit inside larger bags, and then if I switch into a smaller bag, like an aura, I can take just the cardholder into it, and I can grab the cash/cards out of the flora if I think I’ll need them, and stick them into the zippered compartment of the card case. All the little ‘essentials’ like headphones, lip balm, keys, can easily fit into the interior zippered compartment of an aura so I know where they are. It’s handy for me as these days I am alternating between small crossbody like an aura or penny messenger pretty regularly, and then often going into a bigger bag, so being able to have the big WOC/wristlet that is easily found in a large bag is nice, but then getting to shrink the arrangement by downsizing to just the card holder for the  occasional use of small bags is great.


Tell me about your overall thoughts on the Aura. what you wish is added etc. I am holding off purchasing it until mid next year.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are welcome!~
> Yes the cardholder fits with plenty of room to spare.  It is really svelte and compact.  I like it in the flora as a full wallet/essentials kit inside larger bags, and then if I switch into a smaller bag, like an aura, I can take just the cardholder into it, and I can grab the cash/cards out of the flora if I think I’ll need them, and stick them into the zippered compartment of the card case. All the little ‘essentials’ like headphones, lip balm, keys, can easily fit into the interior zippered compartment of an aura so I know where they are. It’s handy for me as these days I am alternating between small crossbody like an aura or penny messenger pretty regularly, and then often going into a bigger bag, so being able to have the big WOC/wristlet that is easily found in a large bag is nice, but then getting to shrink the arrangement by downsizing to just the card holder for the  occasional use of small bags is great.


Well I just realized I didn't get Floras. I got Phoebes! [emoji50] I'm dense some days... Now I will go and check the difference in dimensions to see if things fit in the Phoebe just as nicely as in the Flora. [emoji28] [emoji12]


----------



## ajamy

anitalilac said:


> Tell me about your overall thoughts on the Aura. what you wish is added etc. I am holding off purchasing it until mid next year.


I love my Aura and use it a lot for social occasions. I’m 5’2” with a short torso and the strap length is perfect for me as a shoulder bag.  For cross body wear you might want it longer.  I added an external slip pocket which works really well in this style.  Mine is in the Verona leather but has kept its shape well even as the leather softened.


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Tell me about your overall thoughts on the Aura. what you wish is added etc. I am holding off purchasing it until mid next year.



I’m 5’4” and I wear my bags crossbody so I ordered mine with an extended strap length and I keep it on the middle hole on both side and they’re good and I feel like I have options on days that I want it to be longer. I also add a back slip pocket on mine, too, just so I can get my mobile easily.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Yes the side gussets are turquiose nappa.


Can you please show a photo of the sides of the bag so we can see the different colors. I really love your bag it's the only Color blocked bag that I would consider purchasing. I really love the color choice you made and the style of the bag it's perfect.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Can you please show a photo of the sides of the bag so we can see the different colors. I really love your bag it's the only Color blocked bag that I would consider purchasing. I really love the color choice you made and the style of the bag it's perfect.


I will try to get some pics tomorrow in daylight, as the violet merinos looks so much better in natural light than under incandescent light.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anitalilac said:


> Tell me about your overall thoughts on the Aura. what you wish is added etc. I am holding off purchasing it until mid next year.



I like cramming my cardholder and makeup bag and ipad in there as a day to day bag!
It would definitely work as an evening bag or special event bag when you don’t need as much.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

carterazo said:


> Well I just realized I didn't get Floras. I got Phoebes! [emoji50] I'm dense some days... Now I will go and check the difference in dimensions to see if things fit in the Phoebe just as nicely as in the Flora. [emoji28] [emoji12]



Carterazo, was this a mistake by the company?  Did they send you Phoebes when you ordered Floras?  Or did you intend to order Floras but mistakenly ordered Phoebes instead?


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Carterazo, was this a mistake by the company?  Did they send you Phoebes when you ordered Floras?  Or did you intend to order Floras but mistakenly ordered Phoebes instead?


No, I ordered Phoebes and got Phoebes.  [emoji5]  
What happened is that when you talked about your Floras, my mind went, oh that's great, that's what I just got! There's something else I can do with them. Completely forgetting what I had actually bought. [emoji15] [emoji12] [emoji28] I got my cables completely crossed! [emoji44]


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> No, I ordered Phoebes and got Phoebes.  [emoji5]
> What happened is that when you talked about your Floras, my mind went, oh that's great, that's what I just got! There's something else I can do with them. Completely forgetting what I had actually bought. [emoji15] [emoji12] [emoji28] I got my cables completely crossed! [emoji44]


I always confused Phoebe and Flora too


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Using my flora and card holder as wallet/wristlet/bag.


----------



## starkfan

My Trinity order has arrived! I placed an order for a Dark Green Trinity Penelope Messenger (silver hardware and dark grey lining, and customised with a removable shoulder strap, no change to the default length), and a Dark Blue Trinity Penelope Midi (silver hardware, added accessory strap, and lilac lining). The Penny Messenger is also customised with a D-ring inserted in the main compartment for an accessory strap -- I wanted this for added security for any small items that I place in the main compartment (so I can "leash" these items to the bag), since I went with the default magnetic closure this time, instead of adding the zipper closure for the main compartment.

Comparison pics of the Dark Green Trinity Penelope Messenger, Dark Blue Trinity Penelope Midi, and my Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger -- the first two pics are under white fluorescent lighting only, while the next two pics are under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting (pics are fairly colour accurate in tone, although it may be a bit darker IRL with less bright lighting):





Now, one thing that I observed with the Penelope Midi is that the grain is a lot smaller than on the Dark Green Trinity, and overall, the leather looks and feels a lot more like my Chocolate Verona leather than the Dark Green Trinity -- very soft and supple to the touch, with the sheen to it not being overwhelming, and feels quite thin too (although the construction of Penny Midi obviously differs from the Penny Messengers). The Dark Green Trinity, on the other hand, is similar to how HopelessBagGirl described her Beige Trinity Aura -- fairly plasticky in feel, with more of a thicker coating than the bit of sheen on the Verona leather. I actually suspect that they may have made my Penny Midi with Verona leather instead of Trinity (although the tag does say Trinity), although I haven't raised this with MM to confirm. If this was the case, I'm actually quite happy with what I got instead!

Another thing with the Dark Green Trinity is that the colour of the dye doesn't seem to penetrate too far into the leather. There are a few spots where the leather is folded, where the top layer almost looks like it has cracked, and the light leather under it shows through -- and since the colour of the top layer is so dark, this does make it quite noticeable. I also notice this with parts of the leather/strap that bend -- e.g. when I have to bend the strap at the buckle when adjusting the length, etc. I've emailed MM about this already, and will basically KIV updating MM if this gets worse with use.


----------



## starkfan

A few other reference pictures:

The D-ring inserted in the main compartment of the Penelope Messenger:


Lilac lining in the Dark Blue Trinity (Verona?) Penelope Midi:


Comparisons of Dark Green Trinity with Forest Merinos and Dark Green Vachetta -- taken under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, fairly colour accurate, I think:




And for those who own or have seen MZ Wallace's Mallard Oxford material, here's a comparison for good measure too (under fluorescent lighting, but still fairly colour accurate, I think) -- the Mallard is more of an evergreen-ish dark green (with more pronounced blue tones to the green), whereas the Dark Green Trinity definitely has less of those blue tones.


Will cross-post this to the reference thread too!


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> I always confused Phoebe and Flora too


Me too! All the time. [emoji23]


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> A few other reference pictures:
> 
> The D-ring inserted in the main compartment of the Penelope Messenger:
> View attachment 3914046
> 
> Lilac lining in the Dark Blue Trinity (Verona?) Penelope Midi:
> View attachment 3914051
> 
> Comparisons of Dark Green Trinity with Forest Merinos and Dark Green Vachetta -- taken under a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, fairly colour accurate, I think:
> View attachment 3914048
> View attachment 3914049
> View attachment 3914050
> 
> And for those who own or have seen MZ Wallace's Mallard Oxford material, here's a comparison for good measure too (under fluorescent lighting, but still fairly colour accurate, I think) -- the Mallard is more of an evergreen-ish dark green (with more pronounced blue tones to the green), whereas the Dark Green Trinity definitely has less of those blue tones.
> View attachment 3914047
> 
> Will cross-post this to the reference thread too!



Ah... I ordered the dark green trinity as well since I didn’t get to order the dark green Verona. You’re making my heart throb a bit here since the color isn’t really what I expect from seeing the dark green Verona here. [emoji20] I hope it look better IRL and that I’ll like it when I get mine. [emoji17]


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Ah... I ordered the dark green trinity as well since I didn’t get to order the dark green Verona. You’re making my heart throb a bit here since the color isn’t really what I expect from seeing the dark green Verona here. [emoji20] I hope it look better IRL and that I’ll like it when I get mine. [emoji17]


 Oh no, I'm so sorry that this may not be what you're expecting, vink... I think I did go in with Dark Green Trinity expecting a tonal difference with Dark Green Verona (I had saved pics of all the Verona swatches when I was making my decision on my Verona Penny Messenger, and also seen someone's Dark Green Verona comparison with Vachetta here), but looking back even at the swatch colour for Dark Green Trinity from the email, the leather still is a bit different IRL from what I expected from the swatch pic, to my eye at least.

It still is a lovely dark green in person, though, just with more of that pure green / emerald/leafy-green tone to it than the evergreen/bluish tone that DG Verona seems to have. It _is_ darker than how it appears on my screen from my pics, though (since the lighting in my pics is overall really kinda bright), so I hope this helps a bit! If you have swatches of Dark Green Vachetta, I'd say it is a touch lighter than that, but otherwise fairly similar in tone. (It's _so_ difficult trying to judge these colours off of just a few online pictures, especially when they offer the leathers only for a limited time / sales promo. )

I've attached a few more pics of the DG Trinity with the MZ Wallace Mallard Oxford, Balenciaga's Poker Fonce from F/W 2012*, comparisons with the Dark Green Vachetta and Forest Merinos swatches, and a MZ Wallace market purse in (I think) Forest Bedford (with rose gold hardware) thrown in for good measure (definitely more of an olivey-toned green). Pics are all taken with a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, so it's coming up bright again (though the first pic turns up darker and a bit closer to IRL as a result).

* - Poker Fonce was actually the colour I was hoping DG Trinity would emulate, but Poker Fonce has a touch more blue in it -- it's coming up more evergreen-ish in these pics than it does IRL, though, and it actually lands somewhere in between Dark Green Vachetta and MZW's Mallard Oxford.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry that this may not be what you're expecting, vink... I think I did go in with Dark Green Trinity expecting a tonal difference with Dark Green Verona (I had saved pics of all the Verona swatches when I was making my decision on my Verona Penny Messenger, and also seen someone's Dark Green Verona comparison with Vachetta here), but looking back even at the swatch colour for Dark Green Trinity from the email, the leather still is a bit different IRL from what I expected from the swatch pic, to my eye at least.
> 
> It still is a lovely dark green in person, though, just with more of that pure green / emerald/leafy-green tone to it than the evergreen/bluish tone that DG Verona seems to have. It _is_ darker than how it appears on my screen from my pics, though (since the lighting in my pics is overall really kinda bright), so I hope this helps a bit! If you have swatches of Dark Green Vachetta, I'd say it is a touch lighter than that, but otherwise fairly similar in tone. (It's _so_ difficult trying to judge these colours off of just a few online pictures, especially when they offer the leathers only for a limited time / sales promo. )
> 
> I've attached a few more pics of the DG Trinity with the MZ Wallace Mallard Oxford, Balenciaga's Poker Fonce from F/W 2012*, comparisons with the Dark Green Vachetta and Forest Merinos swatches, and a MZ Wallace market purse in (I think) Forest Bedford (with rose gold hardware) thrown in for good measure (definitely more of an olivey-toned green). Pics are all taken with a mix of daylight and white fluorescent lighting, so it's coming up bright again (though the first pic turns up darker and a bit closer to IRL as a result).
> 
> * - Poker Fonce was actually the colour I was hoping DG Trinity would emulate, but Poker Fonce has a touch more blue in it -- it's coming up more evergreen-ish in these pics than it does IRL, though, and it actually lands somewhere in between Dark Green Vachetta and MZW's Mallard Oxford.
> View attachment 3914647
> View attachment 3914648
> View attachment 3914649
> View attachment 3914650



Thank you very much for your help and all the comparison work. I guess I’ll have to wait and see. [emoji20] (It’s kind of really bad that I’m into bluish green. [emoji21]) But normally, MM always exceed my expectation so I hope it keeps up this time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am also a die hard blue-undertones-in-my-dark-greens kind of person, so I can understand your disappointment.  It really is hard to order online with only a guess.
I ordered the trinity in beige with only a tiny icon on the blog about the color but I was not too worried since I am into basically every variation of beige, as long as it’s not TOO light and into ivory/cream territory.   I was definitely disappointed with the feel of the leather, too plasticky and not enough of that natural leather feel, for my hands to enjoy petting it, like I do with the verona.  BUT my bag is beautiful, it will work beautifully in my wardrobe, and I think the quality and the bag are very much in line with the price I paid, and I am happy to keep it maybe forever.
I wish there was less guesswork with choosing a leather color by keeping leathers in their standard collection longer term and not ‘2-days-only-then-gone’ so you have time to order swatches and look at them in real life.


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Thank you very much for your help and all the comparison work. I guess I’ll have to wait and see. [emoji20] (It’s kind of really bad that I’m into bluish green. [emoji21]) But normally, MM always exceed my expectation so I hope it keeps up this time.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, vink!  It's totally not a bad thing to be into bluish-greens -- I realised in taking out my Poker Fonce and comparing it to the swatches and MZW Mallard that even this HG green of mine has a tad more blue in it than I previously thought! With the new leathers that Marco always sources, even if Dark Green Trinity isn't quite it for you, I'm sure another bluish-green will come along soon... (Might it even be worth checking with MM if they still have any Dark Green Verona left??)



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am also a die hard blue-undertones-in-my-dark-greens kind of person, so I can understand your disappointment.  *It really is hard to order online with only a guess.*
> I ordered the trinity in beige with only a tiny icon on the blog about the color but I was not too worried since I am into basically every variation of beige, as long as it’s not TOO light and into ivory/cream territory.   I was definitely disappointed with the feel of the leather, too plasticky and not enough of that natural leather feel, for my hands to enjoy petting it, like I do with the verona.  BUT my bag is beautiful, it will work beautifully in my wardrobe, and I think the quality and the bag are very much in line with the price I paid, and I am happy to keep it maybe forever.
> *I wish there was less guesswork with choosing a leather color by keeping leathers in their standard collection longer term and not ‘2-days-only-then-gone’ so you have time to order swatches and look at them in real life.*


Totally agree! When the new Verona colours came out, I was really tempted to try some of the new colours, but hesitant to pull the trigger since no one else had seen them before and there was no way of knowing exactly what tone/shade they would have, or if they had the same characteristics as the original batches of Verona... Hence how I wound up with Chocolate Verona in the end. It really would be great if they offered these leathers for longer, so there's more of a chance to find out more information / get swatch samples etc, before committing to the purchase. 

Speaking of, should we also update the description for Trinity in the leather reference thread? Has anyone else ordered and received their Trinity leathers yet? 

Based on beige and dark green so far, at least, it certainly seems like the leather generally isn't as soft and natural-feeling as Verona, with a thicker coating that gives it more of a plasticky feel at first... I've been handling my Dark Green Penny Messenger a bit more with the comparison pics I've been taking, and brought it out today for its first use, and either I'm getting used to the feeling or the plasticky feel goes away a bit with use/handling. Would be great to hear more from others on how Trinity has been for them!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't think many of us ordered it as it was just a cyber Monday limited offer. :/ 

Maybe we need to rethink things. 

Perhaps we should think of MM making generally amazing quality bags at an insanely good price point SO THAT WE CAN TAKE RISKS and if even if half the bags are not a hit and we aren't in love with the color or leather, remember these bags could easily be twice the retail price that they are, so think of every bag as getting a 50% discount so that you can take chances and be happy (at least!) half the time, and the other half should just be considered collateral damage, to be expected with this sight unseen format! And now with our FB BST we can swap our collateral damage bags amongst ourselves, and better yet, get new leathers and colors secondhand first to see how we like it before ordering a new bag with it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't think many of us ordered it as it was just a cyber Monday limited offer. :/
> 
> Maybe we need to rethink things.
> 
> Perhaps we should think of MM making generally amazing quality bags at an insanely good price point SO THAT WE CAN TAKE RISKS and if even if half the bags are not a hit and we aren't in love with the color or leather, remember these bags could easily be twice the retail price that they are, so think of every bag as getting a 50% discount so that you can take chances and be happy (at least!) half the time, and the other half should just be considered collateral damage, to be expected with this sight unseen format! And now with our FB BST we can swap our collateral damage bags amongst ourselves, and better yet, get new leathers and colors secondhand first to see how we like it before ordering a new bag with it.



I’m with you!  I’ve resold my mistakes, and I’ve picked up some absolutely perfect bags that I probably would not have ordered without the FB BST.   Happy holidays to all!


----------



## vink

Christmas morning finally arrive here. Merry Christmas everyone! [emoji4] 

I will get my trinity after new year when I’m home. I’ll see from there. Maybe I’ll like it, which I so hope. We’ll see. [emoji28]


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> Christmas morning finally arrive here. Merry Christmas everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> I will get my trinity after new year when I’m home. I’ll see from there. Maybe I’ll like it, which I so hope. We’ll see. [emoji28]


And it’s Christmas here in England now, happy Christmas everyone


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas fellow Islanders!  I’ve moved into the Epi speedy for the day !


----------



## starkfan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't think many of us ordered it as it was just a cyber Monday limited offer. :/
> 
> Maybe we need to rethink things.
> 
> Perhaps we should think of MM making generally amazing quality bags at an insanely good price point SO THAT WE CAN TAKE RISKS and if even if half the bags are not a hit and we aren't in love with the color or leather, remember these bags could easily be twice the retail price that they are, so think of every bag as getting a 50% discount so that you can take chances and be happy (at least!) half the time, and the other half should just be considered collateral damage, to be expected with this sight unseen format! And now with our FB BST we can swap our collateral damage bags amongst ourselves, and better yet, get new leathers and colors secondhand first to see how we like it before ordering a new bag with it.





Coastal jewel said:


> I’m with you!  I’ve resold my mistakes, and I’ve picked up some absolutely perfect bags that I probably would not have ordered without the FB BST.   Happy holidays to all!



This is true -- as I was reviewing and updating my list of styles, leather/lining/hardware combos, and modifications that I'm interested in trying, I realised that even my Trinity Penelope Messenger was meant as a bit of a test -- whether I like the original magnetic closure main compartment enough to go with this (instead of a zipper closure) in the leather/lining/hardware combo that I _really_ want in my next Penny Messenger, and whether the default strap length works for me or if I should go with a slightly-shortened one instead! So while the colour and the leather quality/feel of the Trinity leather may not quite be what I hoped for, the bright side is that I should have a better idea of the specs to ask for in the next Penny Messenger, in order to make that as close to perfect as possible... (Especially when I have swatches on hand, and a better sense of the colours etc.)

Now, I'm not sure that I'd place the value of the bags as high as twice of what we're getting them for, but the discounts and free upgrades that they throw in do bring the price down to a more palatable level to accept the occasional mistake in choice of leather/style/combination! And the FB BST definitely helps in being able to resell the mistakes that really don't work out for you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay maybe the penny messenger is a poor example of a bag worth twice the retail, but anyways the prices are low relative to the purse joy you get---when it all works out. So you have to consider the mistakes just the price to pay in the long game.


----------



## vink

Um... I’m not sure I wholeheartedly agree with the assessment. Maybe coz the exchange rate and cost of living in my country also play the factor, couple with the tax and tariff I have to pay on top of that, so MM isn’t really that cheap for me, but of course, it’s much cheaper compare to Chanel and Balenciaga and offers a much better quality than Kate Spade. (I only bring up those brands coz they’re what I used to be “into”.) And the design and quality are practical compare to many local brands I tried. 

All in all, I don’t like making mistakes. I usually scrutinize my choices quite a lot before I decide to place any order. That’s why I can say that the only mistake that I made myself happened during the frenzy of a sale that I didn’t have enough time to study about the style, especially the size and how it hang. It was also a newly released then. It’s a bag I consider a mistake, but I can live with it. It just won’t get lots of used. That’s all. 

Another mistake is what I got from the BST, but I’m glad I made it coz I want to learn about the style more, but don’t want to fully commit through the whole ordering process because I’m not sure I’ll really really like it. Turn out, I don’t like it at all and the desire for the real order is killed. So, I guess it’s not really a mistake, but a lesson learned?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well if I compare to what contemporary crap I see at the department store at the same price level, it seems good. Add a sale and it's a steal. But I don't have to pay import duties,  and enjoy low shipping. Take what I said with a grain of salt. I'm overall happy with the MMs I've bought, even if some of the mistakes were disappointing in the moment.  Adding the BST to the picture adds a ton of value & mitigates risk.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The ladies that resell their purses internationally, do you ship through your local post office or use something like DHL?


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Um... I’m not sure I wholeheartedly agree with the assessment. Maybe coz the exchange rate and cost of living in my country also play the factor, couple with the tax and tariff I have to pay on top of that, so MM isn’t really that cheap for me, but of course, it’s much cheaper compare to Chanel and Balenciaga and offers a much better quality than Kate Spade. (I only bring up those brands coz they’re what I used to be “into”.) And the design and quality are practical compare to many local brands I tried.
> 
> All in all, I don’t like making mistakes. I usually scrutinize my choices quite a lot before I decide to place any order. That’s why I can say that the only mistake that I made myself happened during the frenzy of a sale that I didn’t have enough time to study about the style, especially the size and how it hang. It was also a newly released then. It’s a bag I consider a mistake, but I can live with it. It just won’t get lots of used. That’s all.
> 
> Another mistake is what I got from the BST, but I’m glad I made it coz I want to learn about the style more, but don’t want to fully commit through the whole ordering process because I’m not sure I’ll really really like it. Turn out, I don’t like it at all and the desire for the real order is killed. So, I guess it’s not really a mistake, but a lesson learned?


I do get where you're coming from, vink... Where I am, I have to account for the exchange rate and import taxes too (and that EUR 40 shipping fee ). I also totally get you regarding making mistakes, as I've made some pricier (designer) ones in my earlier days of bag shopping when I hadn't learnt my lessons yet, and more than a fair share of contemporary mistakes too. (I'm getting better at it in recent years, but I wish I've always had that kind of discipline you do!)

My last post probably could've been better caveated and my point made clearer -- I do believe in learning lessons from my mistakes made, which is why I see truth to the earlier sentiments, but at the same time, I definitely think the mistake rate should be as low as possible, which is why I wouldn't look at the bag value as 2x of the actual price, in trying to "price in" the mistakes (if that makes sense??). The FB BST does mitigate the risk (as HBG put it) since that's a fixed community of MM bag lovers more likely to take an interest in your own mistakes (unlike on eBay etc), but I do stand by my earlier post that it'd be better if the limited leathers were offered for longer, so there's more time to find out more information, and keep that mistake rate as low as possible! (That's definitely one lesson for me too, with Trinity -- stick to the tried and true leathers, or even better, those where I've had a chance to see swatches in person!)

On the mistakes that do get made, my personal philosophy (after the pricier lessons I've learnt before!) is to still use it for what it is, and "extract" some value from that. So while I probably wouldn't purchase Trinity again, my DG Penny Messenger will definitely still get used, since the style is so functional!

(If I'm remembering correctly from older posts when I was lurking, are you in SEA too, vink? If so, hi there, fellow SEAsian here! )


Devyn Danielle said:


> The ladies that resell their purses internationally, do you ship through your local post office or use something like DHL?


It's been awhile since I've sold a purse internationally, but I used to use my local post office -- they offer a courier-esque service that is cheaper than DHL/FedEx etc, but still has some tracking details (more than registered post). That could still get pretty pricey (US$40-50, if I recall correctly, and depending on the exchange rate and package weight), which makes reselling contemporary bags pretty tough (especially when the resale market is bad) -- either you get fewer potential buyers thanks to the shipping costs, or you absorb the cost and take the hit on what you get back. I've given up and donated some of my contemporary purses to charity in the past...


----------



## starkfan

On a separate note, does anyone else find themselves getting "stuck" on only a few MM styles, and not venturing out much beyond those styles? Ever since I got the folder of swatches with my first order, I've been shortlisting various leathers/colours that I might want in a bag, and trying to work out lining/hardware combos that would look nice, but in terms of bag styles, I'm finding it tough to venture outside of Penny Messenger!  Some of the other MM styles _have_ caught my eye (e.g. Modena, Minerva Midi, Aura, Selene Zip), but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger... 

For the bigger bag styles, at least, I think it's because I don't see many gaps in my current collection that these styles could fill, and for the one gap I _have_ identified (a work bag that can hold a large laptop in a padded sleeve), I'm not certain if the MM styles are the best fit, or if I should try to use other bags I currently have to fill this gap...

And for Aura, I've been loving the look, and I think I still have space in my collection for such smaller-sized bags for the weekends. However, I'm a T-shirt-and-jeans/denim-skirt kind of casual dresser 99% of the time during the weekends. For the ladies here that own Aura, would you say it can be dressed down this way (perhaps in particular leather/hardware combos)?


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Can you please show a photo of the sides of the bag so we can see the different colors. I really love your bag it's the only Color blocked bag that I would consider purchasing. I really love the color choice you made and the style of the bag it's perfect.



Apologies for the delay but several dark and dreary days added up to no pics. 

Here are the sides of the color blocked Zhoe.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Aura can definitely look great with jeans! Maybe certain super casual t-shirts might not be a fit though. 
I use my local post office. 

The only source I know of for a really nice purse that doesn't conflict with my aesthetic preferences or brand affinities for under €400 is Cathy Roels in Belgium (indie bag maker) and perhaps furla at the department store.
So for me MM is a rare option for price quality ratio.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Apologies for the delay but several dark and dreary days added up to no pics.
> 
> Here are the sides of the color blocked Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916801


This is beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> And for Aura, I've been loving the look, and I think I still have space in my collection for such smaller-sized bags for the weekends. However, I'm a T-shirt-and-jeans/denim-skirt kind of casual dresser 99% of the time during the weekends. For the ladies here that own Aura, would you say it can be dressed down this way (perhaps in particular leather/hardware combos)?


I say you can wear Aura in any leather/hardware combo that you love with your casual as well as dressier wardrobes. I will also say that I’m more open to mixing hardware colors with casual and dressier clothes. If you want to be hard-and-fast with the “rules”, then silver hardware would be slightly better with casual wear. 

For Aura, I prefer vachetta because I think her shape looks best in a stiffer leather. Also, vachetta is more manageable in a smaller bag like Aura, at least for me.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> The ladies that resell their purses internationally, do you ship through your local post office or use something like DHL?


I ship internationally via U.S. Postal Service. Haven’t had a problem.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I haven't gotten too stuck with styles. Haven't yet tried Athena or little Athena but would. Calista, theia, demetra and Hera --- not my thing,  too big and floppy. Sabrina too fashion forward.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> On a separate note, does anyone else find themselves getting "stuck" on only a few MM styles, and not venturing out much beyond those styles? Ever since I got the folder of swatches with my first order, I've been shortlisting various leathers/colours that I might want in a bag, and trying to work out lining/hardware combos that would look nice, but in terms of bag styles, I'm finding it tough to venture outside of Penny Messenger!  Some of the other MM styles _have_ caught my eye (e.g. Modena, Minerva Midi, Aura, Selene Zip), but I'm not sure I'm ready to pull the trigger...
> 
> For the bigger bag styles, at least, I think it's because I don't see many gaps in my current collection that these styles could fill, and for the one gap I _have_ identified (a work bag that can hold a large laptop in a padded sleeve), I'm not certain if the MM styles are the best fit, or if I should try to use other bags I currently have to fill this gap...
> 
> And for Aura, I've been loving the look, and I think I still have space in my collection for such smaller-sized bags for the weekends. However, I'm a T-shirt-and-jeans/denim-skirt kind of casual dresser 99% of the time during the weekends. For the ladies here that own Aura, would you say it can be dressed down this way (perhaps in particular leather/hardware combos)?


I have 2 Aura's and love Both of them. I have a burgundy with gunmetal hardware and a forest green with gold hardware. I use them for casual and dressy and everything in between. I no longer have any rules at all. I used to have rules and decided to toss them all out. I wear and use my MM bags whenever I want to with whatever I want to. I just enjoy them that is my only rule. I wear my Stella Cobalt blue embossed croc with jeans or for going out. I find having no rules is perfect for me. Means I never limit my options on when I can use a bag.[emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I have 2 Aura's and love Both of them. I have a burgundy with gunmetal hardware and a forest green with gold hardware. I use them for casual and dressy and everything in between. I no longer have any rules at all. I used to have rules and decided to toss them all out. I wear and use my MM bags whenever I want to with whatever I want to. I just enjoy them that is my only rule. I wear my Stella Cobalt blue embossed croc with jeans or for going out. I find having no rules is perfect for me. Means I never limit my options on when I can use a bag.[emoji3]


Yeap, me too. Although lately I have been wanting my bags to be lighter then before.


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> Apologies for the delay but several dark and dreary days added up to no pics.
> 
> Here are the sides of the color blocked Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916801


The bag changesa lot with the colourblocking! 
Congrats !


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> Yeap, me too. Although lately I have been wanting my bags to be lighter then before.


Me too! So this is another reason to go for the Tuscany, Verona and Merinos.. though I toy with the idea of a small Vachetta.. lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Verona is not light in my experience. Tuscania and merinos and athene definitely. And I hear nappa is.


----------



## starkfan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Aura can definitely look great with jeans! Maybe certain super casual t-shirts might not be a fit though.





tenKrat said:


> I say you can wear Aura in any leather/hardware combo that you love with your casual as well as dressier wardrobes. I will also say that I’m more open to mixing hardware colors with casual and dressier clothes. If you want to be hard-and-fast with the “rules”, then silver hardware would be slightly better with casual wear.
> 
> For Aura, I prefer vachetta because I think her shape looks best in a stiffer leather. Also, vachetta is more manageable in a smaller bag like Aura, at least for me.





djfmn said:


> I have 2 Aura's and love Both of them. I have a burgundy with gunmetal hardware and a forest green with gold hardware. I use them for casual and dressy and everything in between. I no longer have any rules at all. I used to have rules and decided to toss them all out. I wear and use my MM bags whenever I want to with whatever I want to. I just enjoy them that is my only rule. I wear my Stella Cobalt blue embossed croc with jeans or for going out. I find having no rules is perfect for me. Means I never limit my options on when I can use a bag.[emoji3]





anitalilac said:


> Yeap, me too. Although lately I have been wanting my bags to be lighter then before.


Thank you for all the inputs, ladies, it's much appreciated!

I'm not much of a rule-follower when it comes to my dressing (I definitely don't have issues in mixing hardware colours, for instance), but my casual T-shirts _do_ run super-casual probably at least 50% of the time, haha... Think T-shirts with graphic/comic prints on the front, very often something geeky like this. So that tends to make me pause a bit in pairing a super-casual outfit with a very structured bag style -- for instance, if I'm using my Givenchy Antigonas for work and get too lazy to switch bags for the weekend, I usually pick a plain tee instead of a graphic print one. But you've all given me some food for thought!

Vachetta is definitely one of the leathers I'm considering (tenKrat, I saw some of your older posts where you said something similar about Vachetta when I was searching through this thread for Aura-related info, and I definitely like how it sounds!) Now I'm thinking an Aura in something like River Blue Vachetta with light gunmetal hardware might be versatile enough to dress up as well as down...


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Thank you for all the inputs, ladies, it's much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Vachetta is definitely one of the leathers I'm considering.  Now I'm thinking an Aura in something like *River Blue Vachetta with light gunmetal hardware* might be versatile enough to dress up as well as down...


That would work wonderfully. I dreamt up almost the same bag myself, although mine would have dark gunmetal.  Light or dark gunmetal would work, just whichever is your preference. I must say that the silver and light gunmetal are not much different. Something else to think about.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think there may be a dark blue Verona aura with dark gunmetal hardware available on the fb BST if you ask around nicely. (Not from me)


----------



## piosavsfan

I think I've decided that MM is not for me. I just prefer my Balenciaga bags and MM doesn't get used. But it has been hard to sell the MM bags I have, even through BST.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I think I've decided that MM is not for me. I just prefer my Balenciaga bags and MM doesn't get used. But it has been hard to sell the MM bags I have, even through BST.


It's good you know what works for you. Sorry you are having a hard time selling your MM bags. I had a number of Balenciaga bags and sold them all about 6 or 7 years. I have not sold any MM bags. I use most all of my MM bags. Hopefully you will be able to sell your MM bags eventually.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

piosavsfan said:


> I think I've decided that MM is not for me. I just prefer my Balenciaga bags and MM doesn't get used. But it has been hard to sell the MM bags I have, even through BST.



They'll sell if you price them aggressively enough but if you want to hold out for 2/3 of retail then it might take awhile. Depends on how bad you want them gone and how much a loss you can take. Used purses are not a liquid investment any more than a used blouse is! Especially if the designer label doesn't have a huge popular following. So even if you can recoup a nice bit of cash reselling it is still a $commitment to buy custom made purses that are little known out in the world outside a hundred fans in a niche FB group.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They'll sell if you price them aggressively enough but if you want to hold out for 2/3 of retail then it might take awhile. Depends on how bad you want them gone and how much a loss you can take. Used purses are not a liquid investment any more than a used blouse is! Especially if the designer label doesn't have a huge popular following. So even if you can recoup a nice bit of cash reselling it is still a $commitment to buy custom made purses that are little known out in the world outside a hundred fans in a niche FB group.



Agreed, but I admit that part of the appeal of Massaccesi for me is that it's currently sort of a special secret for aficionados.  I enjoy the smallness of our little club that values atelier workmanship, understated branding, and customized designs.  If MM became better known and widely carried, I would be happy for Marco and those trying to resell bags on the BST, but I would also feel a loss.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here are the sides of the color blocked Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916801



Oh Sickgirl.  What I wouldn't give for your artistic eye, imagination, and courage.  Love all the colorblocked creations.


----------



## piosavsfan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> They'll sell if you price them aggressively enough but if you want to hold out for 2/3 of retail then it might take awhile. Depends on how bad you want them gone and how much a loss you can take. Used purses are not a liquid investment any more than a used blouse is! Especially if the designer label doesn't have a huge popular following. So even if you can recoup a nice bit of cash reselling it is still a $commitment to buy custom made purses that are little known out in the world outside a hundred fans in a niche FB group.


True. I just feel bad selling them for less than 50% after paying full price and they are in mint condition. But that's the problem with resale...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hate paying for purse mistakes too. The loss feels like a punch in the gut. Luckily I feel it balances out by the steals I've enjoyed secondhand, so what goes around comes around ....


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Verona is not light in my experience. Tuscania and merinos and athene definitely. And I hear nappa is.


Haha. There you go  I consider Verona much lighter than the reg pebbled!


----------



## bonniekir

piosavsfan said:


> I think I've decided that MM is not for me. I just prefer my Balenciaga bags and MM doesn't get used. But it has been hard to sell the MM bags I have, even through BST.



Good luck there are so many brands to choose from. I had 10 bal day bags (pre change of leather), and I could not take the way they sat on my shoulder, so I added the men’s messenger bags.. nope either.. and now I have none! Only one coin purse have survived lol.. and because it is hsndy and carried in the hand .. alas no space for ohine, I stick with it during travels. 
Hope you can sell your bags the fb


----------



## bonniekir

bonniekir said:


> Good luck there are so many brands to choose from. I had 10 bal day bags (pre change of leather), and I could not take the way they sat on my shoulder, so I added the men’s messenger bags.. nope either.. and now I have none! Only one coin purse have survived lol.. and because it is hsndy and carried in the hand .. alas no space for phone, I stick with it during travels.
> Hope you can sell your bags the fb


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> Haha. There you go  I consider Verona much lighter than the reg pebbled!



My verona is much heavier than my pebbled.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My Trinity aura 

U can love a bag without liking the leather!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

and the Aura even fits my cardholder and essentials plus the girls' insulated water bottles.


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3920575
> 
> My Trinity aura
> 
> U can love a bag without liking the leather!


Sorry if you have already explained but why don't you like this leather?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's very plasticky. Too much coating; can't feel the actual leather anymore.


----------



## anabg

I see. I haven't been around much so i am not familiar with this leather.. Such a shame. His leathers are fantastic. At least the ones I have tried..


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3920575
> 
> My Trinity aura
> 
> U can love a bag without liking the leather!


She’s beautiful. I’m willing to bet that with more use, the leather would gradually lose the plasticky feel that you described.


----------



## carterazo

Hmmm, based on your other pics, I thought it was a light beige or ivory bag. Here it looks like definitely taupe or dark taupe in my monitor. What is the actual color?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> She’s beautiful. I’m willing to bet that with more use, the leather would gradually lose the plasticky feel that you described.



Yeah maybe! I will definitely find out; this bag is a keeper!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Hmmm, based on your other pics, I thought it was a light beige or ivory bag. Here it looks like definitely taupe or dark taupe in my monitor. What is the actual color?



Beige!


----------



## anabg

Happy New Year, MM peeps.  Fiance and I drove from NJ to DC just for tonight.  It's so cold here but we still walked around a bit.  We are out to dinner now with my pewter flora.


----------



## vink

Happy new year girls!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Happy new years!
I love that pewter flora! I think I need another flora in a statement leather like that (even more than my deep blue Africa that is), and I definitely need a Phoebe at some point. Perfect mini evening bags!!!


----------



## djfmn

Happy new year to everyone, Wishing you all a happy healthy new year. May all your bag wishes and wants come true!!


----------



## starkfan

Happy new year, everyone!


tenKrat said:


> That would work wonderfully. I dreamt up almost the same bag myself, although mine would have dark gunmetal.  Light or dark gunmetal would work, just whichever is your preference. *I must say that the silver and light gunmetal are not much different. *Something else to think about.


Thanks for that reminder, tenKrat! I've read that here before, but I do feel like I would like river blue vachetta with light gunmetal best (something more muted than silver/light gold, but not as dark on the bag overall as dark gunmetal)... But on the other hand, there is that EUR 30 upcharge for the hardware!  I'm definitely quite interested in adding on the back slip pocket too, so that's quite a bit more to add on to the price... Well, this is definitely something to think about further! 

Thanks again to you ladies here for all your inputs!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> Happy new year, everyone!
> 
> Thanks for that reminder, tenKrat! I've read that here before, but I do feel like I would like river blue vachetta with light gunmetal best (something more muted than silver/light gold, but not as dark on the bag overall as dark gunmetal)... But on the other hand, there is that EUR 30 upcharge for the hardware!  I'm definitely quite interested in adding on the back slip pocket too, so that's quite a bit more to add on to the price... Well, this is definitely something to think about further!
> 
> Thanks again to you ladies here for all your inputs!


Maybe he will do another 40% off end of season sale! That’s what made me finally get the River Blue with gunmetal.


----------



## TotinScience

I imagine there is definitely going to be another sale as a New Year start! Hopefully 40% . 
Happy New Year everyone!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Maybe he will do another 40% off end of season sale! That’s what made me finally get the River Blue with gunmetal.



Pics or it didn't happen! (Sorry if you have already shared & I forget)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pics or it didn't happen! (Sorry if you have already shared & I forget)


Lol. I actually returned it as the leather was defective(weird leather discoloration), ended up getting my Verona Calista in it's place.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??


A dark green vacchetta Zhoe!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just have to brag on myself and my incredible self discipline.  I have not bought ONE handbag this year!!


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??



Oxblood vachetta Sienna, brown rose Nappa Aphrodite, or cherry red Nappa Midi Minerva


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??


Either a black vachetta Aura or Jade Merinos Venus with dark gunmetal HW and cappuccino lining


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Happy new year, everyone!
> 
> Thanks for that reminder, tenKrat! I've read that here before, but I do feel like I would like river blue vachetta with light gunmetal best (something more muted than silver/light gold, but not as dark on the bag overall as dark gunmetal)... But on the other hand, there is that EUR 30 upcharge for the hardware!  I'm definitely quite interested in adding on the back slip pocket too, so that's quite a bit more to add on to the price... Well, this is definitely something to think about further!
> 
> Thanks again to you ladies here for all your inputs!



I like your combo. The silver hardware will make the hardware bright and on the “white-ish” light, while the light gunmetal will give it a grayish cast. I have tried and own all the hardware colors and I’d say light gunmetal is different from the silver hardware enough to make a different. I think you’ll get the effect you want with light gunmetal hardware. 

A back slip pocket is a must in my Aura as well as extended strap. I’m 5’4” and wear it crossbody. I have it put on the middle holes on both sides. I believe if it were standard length, I’d have to put it on the last hole on both sides, which I don’t like the look or it may even be a tad too short (?). 

Upgrade lining is something I deem unnecessary in Aura since the bag is rigid and deep so after you put stuff in, you won’t be able to see it anyway. I have mine with upgrade lining so this is from the experience. Stuff I put in will just block the view.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I just have to brag on myself and my incredible self discipline.  I have not bought ONE handbag this year!!



You’re very good! I saw you around in so many threads about amazing bags. Great discipline and self-control! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## soramillay

Happy New Year! I want to thank our lovely Cowumbut for trusting me and sending me two beautiful Angels all the way by surface. They arrived just before New Year and were so beautifully packed. I really like the full size Angel a lot, so much so I may sell my Midi Angel now. My mom chose the Emerald Pebbled Leather with silver hardware and I kept the Turquoise nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. Planning to move into it for today.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Happy New Year! I want to thank our lovely Cowumbut for trusting me and sending me two beautiful Angels all the way by surface. They arrived just before New Year and were so beautifully packed. I really like the full size Angel a lot, so much so I may sell my Midi Angel now. My mom chose the Emerald Pebbled Leather with silver hardware and I kept the Turquoise nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. Planning to move into it for today.
> 
> View attachment 3921965



I might be interested in your midi Angel. [emoji6] Just please keep in mind. [emoji3]


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Happy New Year! I want to thank our lovely Cowumbut for trusting me and sending me two beautiful Angels all the way by surface. They arrived just before New Year and were so beautifully packed. I really like the full size Angel a lot, so much so I may sell my Midi Angel now. My mom chose the Emerald Pebbled Leather with silver hardware and I kept the Turquoise nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. Planning to move into it for today.
> 
> View attachment 3921965



Ooh.... pretty! It looks great on you!


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> I like your combo. The silver hardware will make the hardware bright and on the “white-ish” light, while the light gunmetal will give it a grayish cast. I have tried and own all the hardware colors and I’d say light gunmetal is different from the silver hardware enough to make a different. I think you’ll get the effect you want with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> A back slip pocket is a must in my Aura as well as extended strap. I’m 5’4” and wear it crossbody. I have it put on the middle holes on both sides. I believe if it were standard length, I’d have to put it on the last hole on both sides, which I don’t like the look or it may even be a tad too short (?).
> 
> Upgrade lining is something I deem unnecessary in Aura since the bag is rigid and deep so after you put stuff in, you won’t be able to see it anyway. I have mine with upgrade lining so this is from the experience. Stuff I put in will just block the view.


Thanks for the tips, vink! An extended strap is something on my list too, I'm close to your height (about 5' 5"), and definitely want the flexibility of crossbody wear. 

As for lining, thanks for sharing your experience! I was definitely toying with getting a fun contrasting lining, but I probably would end up stuffing Aura pretty full with my things... Sounds like it definitely differs from Penelope Messenger (since Penny Messenger is softer, and I don't always fill the front and back zip compartments, I still normally get a peek of the contrasting lining, in addition to that sliver that peeks up at the top!). Upgraded lining probably won't be something I'll spring for in Aura, unless they have a free lining upgrade promo again!


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> She’s beautiful. I’m willing to bet that with more use, the leather would gradually lose the plasticky feel that you described.


Just chiming in from the 3 or so times I've used my Trinity Penny Messenger* (and the additional handling when I was taking those comparison pics), I do think it's beginning to lose the initial super-plasticky feel that it had, though overall, it's still noticeably more coated-feeling than the Verona and most of the other leathers in the swatch folder. Hopefully, it'll progress further in this direction. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, @HopelessBagGirl, that your Trinity Aura starts to feel less plasticky!

(* - I _am_ still monitoring the Dark Green Trinity leather specifically for how it wears overall, though, given how the colour/dye doesn't seem to penetrate the leather, and seems to sit on top as a coating... Initial comments here, for ease of reference, in case anyone stumbles upon this post whilst searching. As it's just been used a few times, I'm still reserving judgment, but I'm a bit concerned how this will hold up in the longer run... )


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Just chiming in from the 3 or so times I've used my Trinity Penny Messenger* (and the additional handling when I was taking those comparison pics), I do think it's beginning to lose the initial super-plasticky feel that it had, though overall, it's still noticeably more coated-feeling than the Verona and most of the other leathers in the swatch folder. Hopefully, it'll progress further in this direction. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, @HopelessBagGirl, that your Trinity Aura starts to feel less plasticky!
> 
> (* - I _am_ still monitoring the Dark Green Trinity leather specifically for how it wears overall, though, given how the colour/dye doesn't seem to penetrate the leather, and seems to sit on top as a coating... Initial comments here, for ease of reference, in case anyone stumbles upon this post whilst searching. As it's just been used a few times, I'm still reserving judgment, but I'm a bit concerned how this will hold up in the longer run... )



Marco will ship mine on Jan 9th. I can’t wait to get it since I’m super curious. I’m on my 2 Verona Selene Midi since mid December (mostly the dark blue) so I’m very curious to see how the dark green trinity will fare out since I’m a Verona fan and the fact that they took trinity info out of the website is very strange.


----------



## Taimi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??



I’m so in love with my Zhoe [emoji1] so I’d buy another (or two..) one. It would be either in violet nappa or brownrose or bronze.. I’m quite surprised how easy the Zhoe is to use! I can double up the strap for shorter shoulder bag style as I always do with my Alexas, it’s so practical! [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

And happy New Year for everyone!! [emoji173]️


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> Happy New Year! I want to thank our lovely Cowumbut for trusting me and sending me two beautiful Angels all the way by surface. They arrived just before New Year and were so beautifully packed. I really like the full size Angel a lot, so much so I may sell my Midi Angel now. My mom chose the Emerald Pebbled Leather with silver hardware and I kept the Turquoise nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. Planning to move into it for today.
> 
> View attachment 3921965


Wow that looks so good on you. I love the color of the leather and the Angel style is such a pretty bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I’m so in love with my Zhoe [emoji1] so I’d buy another (or two..) one. It would be either in violet nappa or brownrose or bronze.. I’m quite surprised how easy the Zhoe is to use! I can double up the strap for shorter shoulder bag style as I always do with my Alexas, it’s so practical! [emoji4]


Glad to hear this. I am awaiting my black Vacchetta Zhoe and hope that it will work for me!!!


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If there was a flash 40% sale today only what would you get??


Definitely Aura in Oxblood Vachetta with GHW and a Flora in Crystal Pink Merinos


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I just have to brag on myself and my incredible self discipline.  I have not bought ONE handbag this year!!  [emoji3][emoji3]


Me neither!  Aren't we doing great? [emoji23] [emoji12] [emoji56]


----------



## tenKrat

My mother returned this Aphrodite in Black Africa leather to me because it was heavy for her. (She’s only 4’11”.) I’m wearing her today because it’s cold and rainy.


----------



## Odebdo

Hey MM ladies!!

Just popping in to say hi and happy new year!!! I am going to be settling into a year of less purchases and USING what I have! So will live through your purchases!


----------



## anitalilac

Odebdo said:


> Hey MM ladies!!
> 
> Just popping in to say hi and happy new year!!! I am going to be settling into a year of less purchases and USING what I have! So will live through your purchases!


I miss your modeling pics of your bags! please please grace us with your lovely MM.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My mother returned this Aphrodite in Black Africa leather to me because it was heavy for her. (She’s only 4’11”.) I’m wearing her today because it’s cold and rainy.
> View attachment 3923221
> 
> View attachment 3923222


Tenkrat I love your Aphrodite in black Africa leather. Love this style. So classy looking.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I’m so in love with my Zhoe [emoji1] so I’d buy another (or two..) one. It would be either in violet nappa or brownrose or bronze.. I’m quite surprised how easy the Zhoe is to use! I can double up the strap for shorter shoulder bag style as I always do with my Alexas, it’s so practical! [emoji4]


I also love the Zhoe style. I have 1 mini Zhoe, 2 regular, and 2 Zhoe Legends. Such a great style so easy to wear.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Glad to hear this. I am awaiting my black Vacchetta Zhoe and hope that it will work for me!!!



I’m sure you’ll love it! [emoji4]



djfmn said:


> I also love the Zhoe style. I have 1 mini Zhoe, 2 regular, and 2 Zhoe Legends. Such a great style so easy to wear.



I’m sure your Zhoes are gorgeous! Have you any group pic of them? [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I’m sure you’ll love it! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure your Zhoes are gorgeous! Have you any group pic of them? [emoji4]


I am not the best at photos I must say but I have been promising for ages that I will repack my closet as I want to move my MM bags to a lower easier access shelf and when I do that I will take some photos. I will take groups of the various bags I have and one of all the MM bags. That is definitely on my to do list.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I also love the Zhoe style. I have 1 mini Zhoe, 2 regular, and 2 Zhoe Legends. Such a great style so easy to wear.



I love the Zhoes as the perfect size, shape, and configuration for many of my needs.  I have three regular Zhoes and one mini.  Two of them are joyful rehomings from our BST.

I don't have any Legends, though.  I don't know if I would like the accordion-like side view if I put anything in the front and back compartments.  I do like how he front view of the Zhoe Legend is more square, without the wings (or I think of them as ears!) of the regular.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> My mother returned this Aphrodite in Black Africa leather to me because it was heavy for her. (She’s only 4’11”.) I’m wearing her today because it’s cold and rainy.
> View attachment 3923221
> 
> View attachment 3923222


I enjoy this style! Never saw it in the Black Africa, which is gorgeous!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

More deep violet merinos love. This color is so saturated and gorgeous. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> I love the Zhoes as the perfect size, shape, and configuration for many of my needs.  I have three regular Zhoes and one mini.  Two of them are joyful rehomings from our BST.
> 
> I don't have any Legends, though.  I don't know if I would like the accordion-like side view if I put anything in the front and back compartments.  I do like how he front view of the Zhoe Legend is more square, without the wings (or I think of them as ears!) of the regular.



I’m with you on the wings of Zhoe. It’s the only factor that I just can’t make up my mind to like it. I do have a Céline micro luggage tote which I love dearly, but I’m very so so about it on the Zhoe and other bags. I like Zhoe Legend though.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> I love the Zhoes as the perfect size, shape, and configuration for many of my needs.  I have three regular Zhoes and one mini.  Two of them are joyful rehomings from our BST.
> 
> I don't have any Legends, though.  I don't know if I would like the accordion-like side view if I put anything in the front and back compartments.  I do like how he front view of the Zhoe Legend is more square, without the wings (or I think of them as ears!) of the regular.



I agree that the Zhoe is the perfect size. Much more roomy than an Aura. I can fit my card case, coin purse, two cell phones, gloves, sunglasses, my Kindle, and Bluetooth headset. And there’s still room to spare. That same amount of stuff is tight in an Aura.   The wings (ears) don’t bother me since they are not very pronounced.   I am not sure I would like the accordion pockets of the Legend.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I agree that the Zhoe is the perfect size. Much more roomy than an Aura. I can fit my card case, coin purse, two cell phones, gloves, sunglasses, my Kindle, and Bluetooth headset. And there’s still room to spare. That same amount of stuff is tight in an Aura.   The wings (ears) don’t bother me since they are not very pronounced.   I am not sure I would like the accordion pockets of the Legend.


I love the Zhoe too! I particularly love the wings. I think it's what makes the bag. Lol! I wish there were more flat calf colors for more Zhoes.


----------



## msd_bags

And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.

Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:



Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.


Really gorgeous! Thanks for the photos - the flat calf is a beautiful selection for this style and I love your lining and zipper selection.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Really gorgeous! Thanks for the photos - the flat calf is a beautiful selection for this style and I love your lining and zipper selection.



Thanks!! Same with Carterazo, I wish there were more colors for flat calf. [emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.



MSD love your Angelica and your leather and lining is gorgeous. Also really like your updates with the zipper and no center compartment. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I love the Zhoe too! I particularly love the wings. I think it's what makes the bag. Lol! I wish there were more flat calf colors for more Zhoes.


Carterazo I also love the wings it makes it fun and different from a regular square bag. I have an orange Zhoe my very first one and it is such a great bag. I use it often.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!! Same with Carterazo, I wish there were more colors for flat calf. [emoji3]


I agree I love the flat calf. Initially I thought it would show wear and scratch but I have not found that to be the case at all. I wonder if there is a way to ask for more colors in a flat calf.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I love the Zhoe too! I particularly love the wings. I think it's what makes the bag. Lol! I wish there were more flat calf colors for more Zhoes.



When I ordered my Zhoe I was not even aware that it had "wings."  They are quite subtle.  The Celene bags have wings, that is for sure.  And on the Zhoe note, my bag did not come yesterday, sigh.  I am sure it has something to do with weather in the East, so i don't know when I will get it. But anticipation is wonderful also.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.


That is a lovely handbag!! I love all the color choices we have with MM bags, but for ME, the bottom line is that a black purse has a special quality that no other color can match.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I agree I love the flat calf. Initially I thought it would show wear and scratch but I have not found that to be the case at all. I wonder if there is a way to ask for more colors in a flat calf.


I asked about hot pink and was told it existed, but there is a 50 euro mark up as it is not part of the MM leathers. Now I want to see it irl.

* I did get a sample of a "dark beige" which I loved. It is not dark at all. I will take a picture and share later.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Carterazo I also love the wings it makes it fun and different from a regular square bag. I have an orange Zhoe my very first one and it is such a great bag. I use it often.


Exactly!  Fun,  yet classic.  [emoji106]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.


Oooh, I love the modifications you got! I think this is what I will do with my next Angelica.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> MSD love your Angelica and your leather and lining is gorgeous. Also really like your updates with the zipper and no center compartment. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.





southernbelle43 said:


> That is a lovely handbag!! I love all the color choices we have with MM bags, but for ME, the bottom line is that a black purse has a special quality that no other color can match.





carterazo said:


> Oooh, I love the modifications you got! I think this is what I will do with my next Angelica.



Thanks so much ladies!! I am happy with the no center divided and top zipper closure!




carterazo said:


> I asked about hot pink and was told it existed, but there is a 50 euro mark up as it is not part of the MM leathers. Now I want to see it irl.
> 
> * I did get a sample of a "dark beige" which I loved. It is not dark at all. I will take a picture and share later.


Hot pink sounds lovely!!!


----------



## mleleigh

I was just thinking about how the Venus handles would be interesting on a Daphne - since they both have the sides that raise up along either side of the top zip, it should be feasible if Marco would want to do it since there would be space for the grommets.

If not, hopefully he’ll repeat the aesthetic in future bags - those handles are so different from any other MM bags!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.


Your new bag is very classic and stylish!! I like the top zipper 
Congrats with your new bag!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> And more about flat calf, I finally received my black natural calf Angelica! She is beautiful with a nice structure! Time will tell if this firmness would hold up. I'm not very good at describing but the leather /bag seems to have a bit of crispiness to her, so I hope I don't get creases/depression in the leather fast. I noticed a new clasp for the hardware. Like this better.
> 
> Some pics here and will post more at the reference thread:
> View attachment 3925911
> View attachment 3925912
> 
> Asked for top zipper closure and no center compartment.



That’s a very nice combo you pick. They compliment each other very well. Serious and sweet at the same time. [emoji4] The clasps look bigger than the old one? Or I’m just thinking?


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> When I ordered my Zhoe I was not even aware that it had "wings."  They are quite subtle.  The Celene bags have wings, that is for sure.  And on the Zhoe note, my bag did not come yesterday, sigh.  I am sure it has something to do with weather in the East, so i don't know when I will get it. But anticipation is wonderful also.



I hope you get your bag soon.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I asked about hot pink and was told it existed, but there is a 50 euro mark up as it is not part of the MM leathers. Now I want to see it irl.
> 
> * I did get a sample of a "dark beige" which I loved. It is not dark at all. I will take a picture and share later.



Can you put the swatches up? Maybe... I think last time I asked, they said to order a new leather, they need 5 or 6 orders of the same leather to keep the price the same so maybe... we can do a group order? Like a special color? In this case, you won’t have to pay the extra 50?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Can you put the swatches up? Maybe... I think last time I asked, they said to order a new leather, they need 5 or 6 orders of the same leather to keep the price the same so maybe... we can do a group order? Like a special color? In this case, you won’t have to pay the extra 50?



It’s been a while since there was a group bespoke! Personally, I’d be quite interested in an angelica or a zhoe in hot pink flat calf.


----------



## vink

What’s the nature of flat calf?


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Your new bag is very classic and stylish!! I like the top zipper
> Congrats with your new bag!!


Thanks Bonnie!!



vink said:


> That’s a very nice combo you pick. They compliment each other very well. Serious and sweet at the same time. [emoji4] The clasps look bigger than the old one? Or I’m just thinking?


I like serious and sweet!! Thanks! I think clasp is not bigger. I prefer this actually, though I hope Marco would use smaller clasps even for wider straps. He needs to introduce some shaping for this to work.



vink said:


> What’s the nature of flat calf?


It is thicker than nappa and has more shine. Very smooth. It has a bit of a crisp (not too good a description) but not really rigid.



pdxhb said:


> It’s been a while since there was a group bespoke! Personally, I’d be quite interested in an angelica or a zhoe in hot pink flat calf.


Maybe a Zhoe for me in this leather and color! [emoji7]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Thanks Bonnie!!
> 
> 
> I like serious and sweet!! Thanks! I think clasp is not bigger. I prefer this actually, though I hope Marco would use smaller clasps even for wider straps. He needs to introduce some shaping for this to work.
> 
> 
> It is thicker than nappa and has more shine. Very smooth. It has a bit of a crisp (not too good a description) but not really rigid.
> 
> 
> Maybe a Zhoe for me in this leather and color! [emoji7]



Thanks! That’s an interesting description. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

We went to the mall today. [emoji7]


----------



## Sickgrl13

pdxhb said:


> It’s been a while since there was a group bespoke! Personally, I’d be quite interested in an angelica or a zhoe in hot pink flat calf.


For hot pink calf, I'd definitely  consider joining a group bespoke for a Zhoe. Depending on what the color looks like. The one pic shown previously looks promising but I'd like to see the swatch in better lighting.  Would I be allowed to do a color blocked bag as part of a group bespoke?


----------



## djfmn

I might also be interested in a hot pink Zhoe depending on what the color is like. I love love love pink. I have a Crystal Pink Daphne and a Peachy Pink midi Soulmate. This is very tempting I must say.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea.  I finally got through to TNT Global which is Fed Ex once it hits the US and learned my black vacchetta Zhoe will be here in the morning. So my Christmas gift to myself is coming!!!  So excited.


----------



## vink

Depending on what the color look like, a Zhoe Legend is tempting to me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

More love for my Miss Teddy Aura. It was so cold this weekend even my purse needed a fur coat! (apologies for the crappy office background).


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> We went to the mall today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3926894



Sooo pretty and the structure is great! The hang tag suits it very well. To me it is quite distinct from your Mulberry which has a warm tone from the oxblood and gold. This one is cooler in tone. You could also carry this bag without worry on a rainy day.



Sickgrl13 said:


> For hot pink calf, I'd definitely  consider joining a group bespoke for a Zhoe. Depending on what the color looks like. The one pic shown previously looks promising but I'd like to see the swatch in better lighting.  Would I be allowed to do a color blocked bag as part of a group bespoke?



Can you tell us what kind of colorblocking you plan to do? Your bags always turn out so amazing, we might all pop on your bandwagon! 



Sickgrl13 said:


> More love for my Miss Teddy Aura. It was so cold this weekend even my purse needed a fur coat! (apologies for the crappy office background).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3928048



Perfect bag for this type of weather!


----------



## Sickgrl13

soramillay said:


> Sooo pretty and the structure is great! The hang tag suits it very well. To me it is quite distinct from your Mulberry which has a warm tone from the oxblood and gold. This one is cooler in tone. You could also carry this bag without worry on a rainy day.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what kind of colorblocking you plan to do? Your bags always turn out so amazing, we might all pop on your bandwagon!
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect bag for this type of weather!


I was thinking initially thinking of black and pink but I would have to consult my swatches for any other potential combos but there are only limited flat calf colors.  Black/pink is a safe combination.


----------



## southernbelle43

Total frustration.  Call last night to Fed Ex says purse will be here today before 10:30 am.  It did not arrive.  I called Fed Ex just now and after talking to two separate people they told me the purse is still with the shipper!!!! Marco
So I go on line and pull up Fed Ex tracking info which plainly shows that the package arrived at the Fed Ex headquarters in Memphis, TN Friday and is coming today.  Arggggg.  Sure wish they were still using DSL.


----------



## mleleigh

25% off - details on the blog:

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/cin-cin-and-happy-new-year-to-everyone.html


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> 25% off - details on the blog:
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/cin-cin-and-happy-new-year-to-everyone.html


Thanks!! It's too early in the year but I'm tempted.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Sooo pretty and the structure is great! The hang tag suits it very well. To me it is quite distinct from your Mulberry which has a warm tone from the oxblood and gold. This one is cooler in tone. You could also carry this bag without worry on a rainy day.


I've began to use her for work and I've warmed up to her a lot!!  The Mulb has been given its much needed rest for now. And, thanks for vouching for this leather! Great structure!


----------



## TotinScience

ahhhhh, another sale! But alas, not a 40% off our dreams


----------



## Sickgrl13

25% is a smidge tempting but no MM bags for me at this time.  No shopping of any kind really.  This evening I got a HUGE vet bill for the 1 fur child.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Total frustration.  Call last night to Fed Ex says purse will be here today before 10:30 am.  It did not arrive.  I called Fed Ex just now and after talking to two separate people they told me the purse is still with the shipper!!!! Marco
> So I go on line and pull up Fed Ex tracking info which plainly shows that the package arrived at the Fed Ex headquarters in Memphis, TN Friday and is coming today.  Arggggg.  Sure wish they were still using DSL.



I loved having the bags shipped by DSL.  They kept customers informed and offered the option to deliver even if you weren’t going to be there to receive it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> I loved having the bags shipped by DSL.  They kept customers informed and offered the option to deliver even if you weren’t going to be there to receive it.


Yes I miss them!!!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Can you put the swatches up? Maybe... I think last time I asked, they said to order a new leather, they need 5 or 6 orders of the same leather to keep the price the same so maybe... we can do a group order? Like a special color? In this case, you won’t have to pay the extra 50?





djfmn said:


> I might also be interested in a hot pink Zhoe depending on what the color is like. I love love love pink. I have a Crystal Pink Daphne and a Peachy Pink midi Soulmate. This is very tempting I must say.


This is a picture of the hot pink in flat calf I got a while ago from Marina. I was hoping she would send me a sample with my bag as requested,  but it didn't happen. I reached out to Colette just in case she might have one, but she doesn't.  She's passing my request for a swatch on to Marco. Here's hoping I get it. I am excited for this color, but don't want to rush into a desicion. Creating a group bespoke for a Zhoe would be awesome!  I'll definitely share pics when I get it. (Fingers crossed!  [emoji28])


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> This is a picture of the hot pink in flat calf I got a while ago from Marina. I was hoping she would send me a sample with my bag as requested,  but it didn't happen. I reached out to Colette just in case she might have one, but she doesn't.  She's passing my request for a swatch on to Marco. Here's hoping I get it. I am excited for this color, but don't want to rush into a desicion. Creating a group bespoke for a Zhoe would be awesome!  I'll definitely share pics when I get it. (Fingers crossed!  [emoji28])
> 
> View attachment 3928779


I hope you get a swatch soon!  I'm interested.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m not tempted for new bags at all.


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope and Penelope Midi this morning


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> This is a picture of the hot pink in flat calf I got a while ago from Marina. I was hoping she would send me a sample with my bag as requested,  but it didn't happen. I reached out to Colette just in case she might have one, but she doesn't.  She's passing my request for a swatch on to Marco. Here's hoping I get it. I am excited for this color, but don't want to rush into a desicion. Creating a group bespoke for a Zhoe would be awesome!  I'll definitely share pics when I get it. (Fingers crossed!  [emoji28])
> 
> View attachment 3928779


I love this color. I wish we could have got the Zhoe in this pink on the 25% off sale that would have been nice!!!


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> 25% off - details on the blog:
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/cin-cin-and-happy-new-year-to-everyone.html



I’m recovering from some recent excesses so no bags for me! I’m on a six month ban.


----------



## Taimi

Well, someone may have placed an order for two Zhoes.. [emoji56] I was waiting the sale but I was going to buy only one Zhoe in violet nappa. That didn’t go well as I ordered two! The other one is in brownrose nappa. No regrets though, I’m sure they are both pretty! And I would have order the brownrose nappa in the future anyways. I can’t wait them to arrive! [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Well, someone may have placed an order for two Zhoes.. [emoji56] I was waiting the sale but I was going to buy only one Zhoe in violet nappa. That didn’t go well as I ordered two! The other one is in brownrose nappa. No regrets though, I’m sure they are both pretty! And I would have order the brownrose nappa in the future anyways. I can’t wait them to arrive! [emoji4]


A Zhoe in brown rose nappa is so classy!!!! I still have a Zhoe in customs so won’t be ordering during the sale.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I  am trying to find the MM reference stuff some of you set up here on TPF...  but I can’t find it!


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> Penelope and Penelope Midi this morning
> View attachment 3929056


I love how these look! What colours are they, tenKrat?


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> I  am trying to find the MM reference stuff some of you set up here on TPF...  but I can’t find it!


Coastal Jewel, was it this thread you're looking for? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> A Zhoe in brown rose nappa is so classy!!!! I still have a Zhoe in customs so won’t be ordering during the sale.



Hopefully you’ll get your bag soon! [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> I love how these look! What colours are they, tenKrat?


Navy pebbled and dark brown pebbled.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

TotinScience said:


> ahhhhh, another sale! But alas, not a 40% off our dreams



Agreed.  I was ready to pounce at 40% off, but 25% off is not enough to tempt me.  Oh well, this does not qualify as a problem in the big picture of my life.


----------



## Coastal jewel

starkfan said:


> Coastal Jewel, was it this thread you're looking for? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/



Yes!  Thanks..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I kind of wish the sales thing hadn't gone to such a frequency because when they are every two weeks it feels like those who ever buy during non sale times are paying an artificially high price for not knowing to wait a tiny while. I think I would have preferred no price hike last year and very few sales. Or raise prices but do away with all the nickel and dime customization charges that can really add up and sometimes nearly double the cost of the bag. 

I don't know maybe the real thing is that I have enough MM!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I kind of wish the sales thing hadn't gone to such a frequency because when they are every two weeks it feels like those who ever buy during non sale times are paying an artificially high price for not knowing to wait a tiny while. I think I would have preferred no price hike last year and very few sales. Or raise prices but do away with all the nickel and dime customization charges that can really add up and sometimes nearly double the cost of the bag.
> 
> I don't know maybe the real thing is that I have enough MM!



Enough?!?!? Say it isn't so! I get it, though.
I'm sitting this one out, too. At the moment, I need to enjoy what I own and decide which are the really good fits and which are so-so. And I don't need to duplicate styles while I am figuring that out. The only imaginable missing piece at the moment would be another Angelica (love!!) or perhaps a Zhoe.

Re: the sales - I have wondered, too. The 40% thing seemed like a complete anomaly to me; I've never seen a pricing structure where that would be a typical or frequent promotion unless styles were discontinued, and we haven't seen that. Nor are they closing up shop. But all in all, waiting for the next 20% or so one, be it in spring or early summer, is OK while the dust settles. The 25% discount is enough to offset my preference for ordering a wide strap and special lining, or just to push me over the edge to purchase if I am already thinking about it. But, like you, I'm not - for whatever (weird) reason!


----------



## msd_bags

For me I didn't feel there were too much sale events.  Because some of those last year involved special leathers or one time offering.  I remember last year I was waiting for a Valentine sale on the regular stuff but there was none.  Then I waited for an Easter sale and I think there was none also (please correct me if I'm wrong).  There was a sample sale at some point.  But for the regular items, I think they were spaced out well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> For me I didn't feel there were too much sale events.  Because some of those last year involved special leathers or one time offering.  I remember last year I was waiting for a Valentine sale on the regular stuff but there was none.  Then I waited for an Easter sale and I think there was none also (please correct me if I'm wrong).  There was a sample sale at some point.  But for the regular items, I think they were spaced out well.



It's just been this last half year that there have been so many.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Out with Aura


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Trying again


----------



## carterazo

I recently traveled with one of Marco's bags. This is my designated travel bag because of color and size - the dark taupe goes with everything and it fits a lot. Belen Echandia Hug Me in dark grey glossy.  I also carried several MM slg's in combination with a little Coach.  [emoji4] 








Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I recently traveled with one of Marco's bags. This is my designated travel bag because of color and size - the dark taupe goes with everything and it fits a lot. Belen Echandia Hug Me in dark grey glossy.  I also carried several MM slg's in combination with a little Coach.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I love the glossy leather on this bag! Lovely! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ajamy

eleanors36 said:


> I love the glossy leather on this bag! Lovely!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app


Me too, I Wish Marco could get more colours in the Athene leather: it’s the nearest thing to the BE glossy


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> I recently traveled with one of Marco's bags. This is my designated travel bag because of color and size - the dark taupe goes with everything and it fits a lot. Belen Echandia Hug Me in dark grey glossy.  I also carried several MM slg's in combination with a little Coach.  [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



The grey glossy is one of a kind!! It is a very hardy leather .. I have it in the Charm me and the Stroke me..  At this moment it is the Stroke me ..easy to get stuff in and out due to all the rain..
Cute collection of smaller bags too..


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I love the glossy leather on this bag! Lovely!
> Thanks!  It's shiny without being too fussy.
> Sent from my SM-N950U using PurseForum mobile app





ajamy said:


> Me too, I Wish Marco could get more colours in the Athene leather: it’s the nearest thing to the BE glossy


True! That's why I just had to order one item in Athene.  I feel like the glossy is sturdier, though.


bonniekir said:


> The grey glossy is one of a kind!! It is a very hardy leather .. I have it in the Charm me and the Stroke me..  At this moment it is the Stroke me ..easy to get stuff in and out due to all the rain..
> Cute collection of smaller bags too..


You're so right!  I have loaded this bag to the max every time I travel, dropped it, put it on the floor (gasp!), bumped it against all kinds of things and it's still looking great.  No scratches! This leather can take a licking!  Perfect for travel.   And the rain just slides right off of it, too!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> True! That's why I just had to order one item in Athene.  I feel like the glossy is sturdier, though.
> 
> You're so right!  I have loaded this bag to the max every time I travel, dropped it, put it on the floor (gasp!), bumped it against all kinds of things and it's still looking great.  No scratches! This leather can take a licking!  Perfect for travel.   And the rain just slides right off of it, too!



If Marco should find more of this type of leather , I am so busted! I think this Stroke me has been used either by me or family more than 4-500 times.. and still super good!!
Just could not resist filling her up and take a pic.. she was right 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in front of me .. lol ( dark blue lining) and with some extra light on her .. here it is sort of dark outside already!


----------



## VanBod1525

I think Athene is closest to the sheen leather that he used to use at Belen Echandia. Glossy was tougher. I'm sitting out the sale as I am trying to not buy clothes/shoes/bags for at least 6 months. Taking it month by month. Trying to declutter and live with less crap. There will be other bags but the bag I bought last year is delivering on Saturday to tide me over  Dark Grey Merinos Soulmate!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hi... Penelope messenger vs. Zhoe?  I’ve got several Pennie messengers and am thinking of a zhoe.  Capacity?  Any customizations that people like.  ( it took me three purses to get the perfect strap length and versatility on my PM strap!  )  thanks.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> If Marco should find more of this type of leather , I am so busted! I think this Stroke me has been used either by me or family more than 4-500 times.. and still super good!!
> Just could not resist filling her up and take a pic.. she was right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in front of me .. lol ( dark blue lining) and with some extra light on her .. here it is sort of dark outside already!


Still looking great! I bet she fits a lot too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Hi... Penelope messenger vs. Zhoe?  I’ve got several Pennie messengers and am thinking of a zhoe.  Capacity?  Any customizations that people like.  ( it took me three purses to get the perfect strap length and versatility on my PM strap!  )  thanks.


I'm partial to the Zhoe. (I don't have a penny.) The Zhoe fits a full size wallet, cell, pencil case, and a mini Penelope.  I'm short - 5 1 - the strap is perfect for me in the middle hole.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> I'm partial to the Zhoe. (I don't have a penny.) The Zhoe fits a full size wallet, cell, pencil case, and a mini Penelope.  I'm short - 5 1 - the strap is perfect for me in the middle hole.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I don’t have the Zhoe only the Penny M. What I like with the PM are the zippers. But I got lost with the 3 compartments, and have made a fullproof system, so it works for me now.

Anyone here with both the regular Zhoe and the Penny M ?
If so is it possible to post a comparing picture?
This would be


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie and other lovely ladies who got Sienna in Vachetta - how heavy is she compared to, say Midi Soulmate in Africa? I keep coming back that super classy combination of style/leather, but I tend to stuff my bags up to the gills, and if she's super heavy, it might be a bit of a hassle.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I'm partial to the Zhoe. (I don't have a penny.) The Zhoe fits a full size wallet, cell, pencil case, and a mini Penelope.  I'm short - 5 1 - the strap is perfect for me in the middle hole.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I am also partial to the Zhoe. I have 5 of them. A mini, 2 regular and 2 Legends. I do not have a Penny Messenger. I have a Penny but not the messenger. I find Zhoe to be such a good size. Fits my wallet, cell, pencil case, and small makeup bag. Love love this bag.


----------



## carterazo

I finally pulled out my new Midi Selene in denim. DH had recommended I take it on our trip, but I was taking quite a bit of blue pieces of clothing so I decided to leave it.
I really enjoyed carrying her. She's light weight and just the right size for me. I don't carry a lot, so I have plenty of space left should I need it. I look forward to enjoying her a lot more in the near future. [emoji106] 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I finally pulled out my new Midi Selene in denim. DH had recommended I take it on our trip, but I was taking quite a bit of blue pieces of clothing so I decided to leave it.
> I really enjoyed carrying her. She's light weight and just the right size for me. I don't carry a lot, so I have plenty of space left should I need it. I look forward to enjoying her a lot more in the near future. [emoji106]
> View attachment 3932728
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


So pretty. I love the midi Selene I have 3 of them so easy to carry. This is such a great color. I love it.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> So pretty. I love the midi Selene I have 3 of them so easy to carry. This is such a great color. I love it.


Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I finally pulled out my new Midi Selene in denim. DH had recommended I take it on our trip, but I was taking quite a bit of blue pieces of clothing so I decided to leave it.
> I really enjoyed carrying her. She's light weight and just the right size for me. I don't carry a lot, so I have plenty of space left should I need it. I look forward to enjoying her a lot more in the near future. [emoji106]
> View attachment 3932728
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Such a pretty color and I love this style, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> True! That's why I just had to order one item in Athene.  I feel like the glossy is sturdier, though.
> 
> You're so right!  I have loaded this bag to the max every time I travel, dropped it, put it on the floor (gasp!), bumped it against all kinds of things and it's still looking great.  No scratches! This leather can take a licking!  Perfect for travel.   And the rain just slides right off of it, too!



Wow.  I would love a leather that could withstand rain well.


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> Wow.  I would love a leather that could withstand rain well.


It's a really great leather - quite shiny but not as much as patent. Who knows, you might find a Belen Echandia selling for peanuts on the bay. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> @lenie and other lovely ladies who got Sienna in Vachetta - how heavy is she compared to, say Midi Soulmate in Africa? I keep coming back that super classy combination of style/leather, but I tend to stuff my bags up to the gills, and if she's super heavy, it might be a bit of a hassle.



I don’t have a Midi Soulmate to compare. I think it is a little heavier than a Selene in pebbled leather, but not a deal breaker. Because I usually hold my Sienna by hand or carry in the crook of my elbow, I don’t find it too heavy at all. When I use the shoulder strap, it is usually for only short periods of time and it’s not uncomfortable.


----------



## southernbelle43

Rats, my black vachetta Zhoe seems to be lost according to Federal Express!  I suppose we start all over again as soon as they reimburse the money.  They are still trying to locate it.  Oh well, anticipation is half of the fun I suppose.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Rats, my black vachetta Zhoe seems to be lost according to Federal Express!  I suppose we start all over again as soon as they reimburse the money.  They are still trying to locate it.  Oh well, anticipation is half of the fun I suppose.



Oh my! I hope they get the issue solved for you fast. This shouldn’t happen.


----------



## vink

On another note, my dark green trinity arrived and I just picked it up from TNT office. The box is cut open by custom as usual (the tape has a custom stamp all over it as a sign that they’re the one who did this) and it seems to be deep this time. I have to pray the bag inside is safe. 

I still have a lot to do today so I’ll report my opinion on this Trinity later when I get home. I feel like I’m dying inside a little bit though.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Rats, my black vachetta Zhoe seems to be lost according to Federal Express!  I suppose we start all over again as soon as they reimburse the money.  They are still trying to locate it.  Oh well, anticipation is half of the fun I suppose.


Hope they locate it soon for you!



vink said:


> On another note, my dark green trinity arrived and I just picked it up from TNT office. The box is cut open by custom as usual (the tape has a custom stamp all over it as a sign that they’re the one who did this) and it seems to be deep this time. I have to pray the bag inside is safe.
> 
> I still have a lot to do today so I’ll report my opinion on this Trinity later when I get home. I feel like I’m dying inside a little bit though.


Hope your bag is safe inside the box!


----------



## southernbelle43

Vink, that is scary.  I hope it is not cut.  Marco has been wonderful about the lost bag; he jumped right on it and has contacted me several times to say they will know shortly if it is really lost and will immediately make another one and ship it free.  Many apologies, even though it is not their fault it is lost.  He really meant it when he said they were going to assure that their customer service was the best it could be.


----------



## bonniekir

So sorry about the lost bag , souternbelle43, and of course Marco will replace it! Their customer service is fine and fair! Just such a dissapoitment that the delivery is not to be trusted!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> So sorry about the lost bag , souternbelle43, and of course Marco will replace it! Their customer service is fine and fair! Just such a dissapoitment that the delivery is not to be trusted!


Thank you Bonniekir. It has been quite a wait.... I placed the order on Dec 12.


----------



## vink

Report on my dark green trinity. 

First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter. 

The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight. 

The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage. 

The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually. 

The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather. 

And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging. 

I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts. 

All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496


It is a lovely color.  I hope it holds up for you.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely color.  I hope it holds up for you.



Thank you! I hope so.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Thank you! I hope so.


I also think it's lovely Vink!! Hope the leather will turn out fine long term.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also think it's lovely Vink!! Hope the leather will turn out fine long term.



I think it will. I don’t think it’ll be subjected to so much force by usage as much as when it was sewed up. I think it should be fine. I’m just very surprised to find it’s very light. But come to think about it, this might show wear easily around the corner. I don’t know. It’s hard to pinpoint anything now with this leather since lately, I’m not in the mood for green (I’m enjoying a black backpack now.) I guess it’ll be some time until I find out more about it. [emoji28]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496



This is a really nice looking leather! I hope the color wears well. Interesting about the weight.


----------



## bonniekir

Vink , I think this green is lovely! Interesting fact re the weight. Very curious how usage will effect the leather, but I am confident in the choises Marco makes!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> This is a really nice looking leather! I hope the color wears well. Interesting about the weight.



Thank you! I think it’s nice, too. [emoji4] If you’re looking for light leather, this is it. I compare it with Verona with all the same feather and it’s noticeably lighter. I hope it wears well, too. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Vink , I think this green is lovely! Interesting fact re the weight. Very curious how usage will effect the leather, but I am confident in the choises Marco makes!



Thanks! It’s much more lovely IRL. [emoji4] I think Marco usually makes a great choices when it comes to leather so I’m very curious how this one will fare out, too. It may take quite some time though coz I did quite a lot of damage last year. [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

Vink! I do believe a lot of us did much damage last year! Rotfl!! I for one still have 8 unused bags!! Not that I don’t want to, but I now have so little space , I just can’t find them!!!! I need to take out ALL my bags. Spread them on the floor and consider which to keep for later .. depending weather, use, offer to family or sell.. phew..


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Vink! I do believe a lot of us did much damage last year! Rotfl!! I for one still have 8 unused bags!! Not that I don’t want to, but I now have so little space , I just can’t find them!!!! I need to take out ALL my bags. Spread them on the floor and consider which to keep for later .. depending weather, use, offer to family or sell.. phew..


8 unused! Wow! Better find them or we'll steal them away from you!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496


Nice, love the saturation! I think after reading a few comments on Trinity, I probably won't jump on any limited time, new leather sales.  I want too see how an unknown leather holds up before taking the plunge. I hope this leather works for you!


----------



## bonniekir

Msd, lol.. most likely many more.. hahaha. I went through a tough surgery this year and the year past due to an accident, and still not completely recovered,need a third one  on my right wrist...so I wanted some eye candy!! I am hopeless in watching tv and books are not so easy , when in pain. Luckily I have great friends , so everyday , I can spend some time through the different types of media..plus recieve visits ..
Hopefully I can get out more this year, so I can use my lovely bags!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nice, love the saturation! I think after reading a few comments on Trinity, I probably won't jump on any limited time, new leather sales.  I want too see how an unknown leather holds up before taking the plunge. I hope this leather works for you!



I hope so. [emoji4] I like to try new leathers so it’s kinda fit my taste. [emoji28] Most of the time, I’d say it never disappoints me. This is a rare case that I’m still fickle about it. But I like it just fine. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Msd, lol.. most likely many more.. hahaha. I went through a tough surgery this year and the year past due to an accident, and still not completely recovered,need a third one  on my right wrist...so I wanted some eye candy!! I am hopeless in watching tv and books are not so easy , when in pain. Luckily I have great friends , so everyday , I can spend some time through the different types of media..plus recieve visits ..
> Hopefully I can get out more this year, so I can use my lovely bags!


I am sorry about your accident.  Having all of those lovely bags stored away would be like Christmas or your birthday.  You can always go and get a new one to admire and cheer yourself up!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Vink! I do believe a lot of us did much damage last year! Rotfl!! I for one still have 8 unused bags!! Not that I don’t want to, but I now have so little space , I just can’t find them!!!! I need to take out ALL my bags. Spread them on the floor and consider which to keep for later .. depending weather, use, offer to family or sell.. phew..





bonniekir said:


> Msd, lol.. most likely many more.. hahaha. I went through a tough surgery this year and the year past due to an accident, and still not completely recovered,need a third one  on my right wrist...so I wanted some eye candy!! I am hopeless in watching tv and books are not so easy , when in pain. Luckily I have great friends , so everyday , I can spend some time through the different types of media..plus recieve visits ..
> Hopefully I can get out more this year, so I can use my lovely bags!



You have to do that! Spread them out and use them all. [emoji4] And I hope you recover soon. [emoji4] (I have my fair share of the unuse as well. [emoji28] It’s just never the right opportunity. [emoji28])


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496


Such a beautiful green!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496


I love the color of this bag. Also it happens to be one of my favorite styles. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Msd, lol.. most likely many more.. hahaha. I went through a tough surgery this year and the year past due to an accident, and still not completely recovered,need a third one  on my right wrist...so I wanted some eye candy!! I am hopeless in watching tv and books are not so easy , when in pain. Luckily I have great friends , so everyday , I can spend some time through the different types of media..plus recieve visits ..
> Hopefully I can get out more this year, so I can use my lovely bags!


I hope your healing goes successfully! Glad to hear you have good friends to help you through the journey.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Such a beautiful green!



Thank you! [emoji4] 




djfmn said:


> I love the color of this bag. Also it happens to be one of my favorite styles. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.



Thank you! [emoji4] I unexpectedly like the color, too. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> Msd, lol.. most likely many more.. hahaha. I went through a tough surgery this year and the year past due to an accident, and still not completely recovered,need a third one  on my right wrist...so I wanted some eye candy!! I am hopeless in watching tv and books are not so easy , when in pain. Luckily I have great friends , so everyday , I can spend some time through the different types of media..plus recieve visits ..
> Hopefully I can get out more this year, so I can use my lovely bags!


Sending best wishes on your recovery!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Facebook page shows something coming soon. A new style perhaps?


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> Facebook page shows something coming soon. A new style perhaps?



Interesting! I spy different thread colors. What could it be???


----------



## southernbelle43

_Looks like a new leather to me?  Fun to speculate though._


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Oh my! I hope they get the issue solved for you fast. This shouldn’t happen.



Yea, the Zhoe finally arrived.  This is one very classy handbag and it holds everything that I carry.  But I do travel lightly.  I will attach a picture for anyone who wonders how much it can carry.  It is shallow ,so it is very easy to flip up the flap and grab your phone while it is on your shoulder. This is a keeper for sure.
It is not heavy per se, but it does have some "heft" to it if that makes sense.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, the Zhoe finally arrived.  This is one very classy handbag and it holds everything that I carry.  But I do travel lightly.  I will attach a picture for anyone who wonders how much it can carry.  It is shallow ,so it is very easy to flip up the flap and grab your phone while it is on your shoulder. This is a keeper for sure.
> It is not heavy per se, but it does have some "heft" to it if that makes sense.
> View attachment 3938234
> 
> View attachment 3938235


Congrats on your Zhoe! Isn't she just great? [emoji7] 
It's  favorite of Marco's designs - in a perfect size to boot!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, the Zhoe finally arrived.  This is one very classy handbag and it holds everything that I carry.  But I do travel lightly.  I will attach a picture for anyone who wonders how much it can carry.  It is shallow ,so it is very easy to flip up the flap and grab your phone while it is on your shoulder. This is a keeper for sure.
> It is not heavy per se, but it does have some "heft" to it if that makes sense.
> View attachment 3938234
> 
> View attachment 3938235



So pretty!! Sorry I forgot if you mentioned it, what leather is this?


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> So pretty!! Sorry I forgot if you mentioned it, what leather is this?


Vachetta, the queen of leathers!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your Zhoe! Isn't she just great? [emoji7]
> It's  favorite of Marco's designs - in a perfect size to boot!


It is truly a classic piece.


----------



## TotinScience

Is it just me or the new style looks like a structured bag in brownrose Nappa ? Or is it a new color?


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> Is it just me or the new style looks like a structured bag in brownrose Nappa ? Or is it a new color?



Yes, definitely looks like brownrose!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, the Zhoe finally arrived.  This is one very classy handbag and it holds everything that I carry.  But I do travel lightly.  I will attach a picture for anyone who wonders how much it can carry.  It is shallow ,so it is very easy to flip up the flap and grab your phone while it is on your shoulder. This is a keeper for sure.
> It is not heavy per se, but it does have some "heft" to it if that makes sense.
> View attachment 3938234
> 
> View attachment 3938235


Love your Zhoe. So rich and classy looking. Enjoy it looks like it was worth the wait.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Is it just me or the new style looks like a structured bag in brownrose Nappa ? Or is it a new color?


i am loving that brown rose nappa!


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, the Zhoe finally arrived.  This is one very classy handbag and it holds everything that I carry.  But I do travel lightly.  I will attach a picture for anyone who wonders how much it can carry.  It is shallow ,so it is very easy to flip up the flap and grab your phone while it is on your shoulder. This is a keeper for sure.
> It is not heavy per se, but it does have some "heft" to it if that makes sense.
> View attachment 3938234
> 
> View attachment 3938235



It looks just lovely and as you write very classy!!Congrats!!!


----------



## Taimi

Is it just me or why I can’t add pics with app anymore? My Zhoes arrived today but I can’t add photos of them. [emoji53] The brownrose is just gorgeous! It really exceeded my expecatations. The violet nappa is also very pretty. I’m so so happy with them. [emoji4] I’ll add pics if I can figure out how..


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Is it just me or why I can’t add pics with app anymore? My Zhoes arrived today but I can’t add photos of them. [emoji53] The brownrose is just gorgeous! It really exceeded my expecatations. The violet nappa is also very pretty. I’m so so happy with them. [emoji4] I’ll add pics if I can figure out how..


Oh you have got to figure it out because I must see that brown rose Nappa Zhoe!!!


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> Is it just me or why I can’t add pics with app anymore? My Zhoes arrived today but I can’t add photos of them. [emoji53] The brownrose is just gorgeous! It really exceeded my expecatations. The violet nappa is also very pretty. I’m so so happy with them. [emoji4] I’ll add pics if I can figure out how..


Oooh, your bags sound so lovely!

I've been having trouble with the app as well.  Never know when I can post a pic. Sometimes I have to try multiple times. [emoji19]


----------



## Taimi

Yes, it worked again! [emoji4] I had to try several times.


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3939438
> View attachment 3939439
> View attachment 3939440
> View attachment 3939441
> 
> 
> Yes, it worked again! [emoji4] I had to try several times.


Sooo pretty!  Congrats! [emoji257]


----------



## TotinScience

All of this convinces me that I might just have to get something in brownrose nappa! Such a beautiful leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi those are really lovely, especially the brown rose...just gorgeous.  My new Zhoe in the black vachetta  is the first MM that I have purchased that  I am  hesitant to carry!  I usually immediately transfer my things into a new one and carry it  for a few days. But this Zhoe is just so perfect and elegant, it does not seem like an every day bag to me.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3939438
> View attachment 3939439
> View attachment 3939440
> View attachment 3939441
> 
> 
> Yes, it worked again! [emoji4] I had to try several times.


I love the brown rose nappa leather it is just gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Taimi those are really lovely, especially the brown rose...just gorgeous.  My new Zhoe in the black vachetta  is the first MM that I have purchased that  I am  hesitant to carry!  I usually immediately transfer my things into a new one and carry it  for a few days. But this Zhoe is just so perfect and elegant, it does not seem like an every day bag to me.


When I saw your black vachetta I thought it was the most versatile black bag great for day and perfect for evening. It is such a classic bag just stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> When I saw your black vachetta I thought it was the most versatile black bag great for day and perfect for evening. It is such a classic bag just stunning.


Thank you.  It also stays on my shoulder well and is the perfect weight.  When another sale hits I may have tp have one in brown rose nappa!


----------



## djfmn

I sold my taupe midi Minerva so I am definitely in on the pink nappa Zhoe that was discussed a little while ago. Pink is one of the colors for spring and there were lots of bags in pink for this spring. I have a crystal pink Daphne and a cameo rose midi Sabrina I am definitely in for another bright pink nappa bag and I love the Zhoe.


----------



## Taimi

Thank you ladies! I can highly recommend the brownrose nappa! It’s gorgeous, even more pretty than I expected. And very versatile too! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3939438
> View attachment 3939439
> View attachment 3939440
> View attachment 3939441
> 
> 
> Yes, it worked again! [emoji4] I had to try several times.



Very lovely!


----------



## djfmn

I was looking at some old leather swatch sheets that I have from Fall Winter Collection 2014/2015. There is a Bespoke Nappa Leather sheet and the last swatch on the sheet is called Pink. It is a vibrant pink in Nappa and it is really pretty. Does anyone have this sheet because it might be an option to the Pink flat calf that some of the ladies were looking at. I personally love Nappa and have a couple of bags in this leather. The first color on the sheet is Orchid followed by Green Ray, Purple, Smoke Gray, Yellow, Dark Green, Bluette, Dark Blue and finally Pink.


----------



## Summer_J

Does Zhoe has a zipper for the main compartment or is it customized?


----------



## djfmn

Summer_J said:


> Does Zhoe has a zipper for the main compartment or is it customized?


The Zhoe comes standard with a zipper for the main compartment. It is a really great bag. I have 5 of them a mini, 2 regular and 2 Zhoe Legends.


----------



## Summer_J

djfmn said:


> The Zhoe comes standard with a zipper for the main compartment. It is a really great bag. I have 5 of them a mini, 2 regular and 2 Zhoe Legends.


Thanks! What about Phoebe? Does it come with zipper for main compartment ? I might have been confused between the two.


----------



## Taimi

vink said:


> Very lovely!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Summer_J said:


> Thanks! What about Phoebe? Does it come with zipper for main compartment ? I might have been confused between the two.


No the Phoebe does not have a zipper for the main compartment. I have two Phoebe's is just has a flap closure. I find it quite secure and did not add a zip closure to my Phoebe's or the two I bought for my daughter.


----------



## msd_bags

The Zhoe Legend and the mini Zhoe don’t have zipper closure for the standard specification, only the regular Zhoe size.


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Report on my dark green trinity.
> 
> First impression, it’s light! Very light! Much lighter than a Verona. I haven’t weighted it coz I don’t have a scale, but I can really tell by holding one in each side and trinity is obviously much lighter.
> 
> The leather is significantly thinner than a pebble. Maybe about Merino level or could be even a bit thinner. Maybe this is the reason why it’s light weight.
> 
> The color is nice like a dark leafy green. It’s definitely the color of a dark green leaves. Pure green. No blue undertone. May lean toward yellow, but not so obvious. It’s a leaf that if we leave it there longer it’ll turn yellowed during the fall foliage.
> 
> The texture is not as deep as the Verona. I mean the lines on Verona are very deep and it’s definitely more prominent. This one is much more shallow. Like pebble’s, actually.
> 
> The smell is different from Verona. I do notice some oil smell. Maybe the coating? But it doesn’t feel plastic. It still feels like leather.
> 
> And I agree with another girl that this leather is treated differently from Verona in the term of dyeing . The color seems to only sit on top since I can see the real leather color through some  very bending area. It’s like this leather got treated the way Vacchetta got dyed, the color sit on top. I don’t hate it, but it makes me curious how it’ll look aging.
> 
> I think this bag will do great with structured bags. I haven’t used it yet so I can’t tell if it’ll slouch more over time, although it can bend well enough, but at least, structured bag will help the color with all the less bendy parts.
> 
> All in all, I don’t dislike the bag, but I kinda curious how it’ll look after lots of use. Will the creases show? Etc.
> 
> View attachment 3935496



The bag is lovely, Vink! The colour is beautiful, like a dark green jade or a leaf like you said. It might be a nice thing to have a lighter Selene, so if you have heavy things to carry, you can reach for this one. If I remember correctly, all your Selenes are slightly different, so this is a nice addition.


----------



## soramillay

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  It also stays on my shoulder well and is the perfect weight.  When another sale hits I may have tp have one in brown rose nappa!



Love the black vachetta! I'm glad it wasn't lost after all!


----------



## soramillay

Taimi said:


> View attachment 3939438
> View attachment 3939439
> View attachment 3939440
> View attachment 3939441
> 
> 
> Yes, it worked again! [emoji4] I had to try several times.



I adore the violet nappa! And your choice of linings is perfect for each bag


----------



## carterazo

Summer_J said:


> Does Zhoe has a zipper for the main compartment or is it customized?





msd_bags said:


> The Zhoe Legend and the mini Zhoe don’t have zipper closure for the standard specification, only the regular Zhoe size.


Just fyi, I had my Zhoe legend customized with a zipper for an additional  30 euro. It was worth it. Not sure if they would do it on the mini.


----------



## carterazo

Carried Daphne with rolled handles in green ray nappa today. Also (finally!) switched out of dark teal to deep fuchsia merinos mini Penelope.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Carried Daphne with rolled handles in green ray nappa today. Also (finally!) switched out of dark teal to deep fuchsia merinos mini Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943052


Wow is that a stunning bag! I love the rolled handles - and Daphne is really great in nappa.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Wow is that a stunning bag! I love the rolled handles - and Daphne is really great in nappa.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Carried Daphne with rolled handles in green ray nappa today. Also (finally!) switched out of dark teal to deep fuchsia merinos mini Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943052


Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## mleleigh

New style on the blog!

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/muse-discoverthe-enchantment-of-muse.html


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> New style on the blog!
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/muse-discoverthe-enchantment-of-muse.html


More wishlist! I really like the lines of the Muse - looks like a great shopper / work bag without being overwhelming in scale.


----------



## Taimi

soramillay said:


> I adore the violet nappa! And your choice of linings is perfect for each bag



Thank you! 



carterazo said:


> Carried Daphne with rolled handles in green ray nappa today. Also (finally!) switched out of dark teal to deep fuchsia merinos mini Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943052



What a pretty bag!


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> What a pretty bag! [emoji2]


Thanks!


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> Carried Daphne with rolled handles in green ray nappa today. Also (finally!) switched out of dark teal to deep fuchsia merinos mini Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943052



Lovely! Your avatar always makes me imagine Frida carrying your bags... and this is a bag that I could definitely imagine Frida carrying


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> New style on the blog!
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/01/muse-discoverthe-enchantment-of-muse.html


Another beauty that's just too big! Sigh!  Here's hoping Marco will agree to a midi version.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Lovely! Your avatar always makes me imagine Frida carrying your bags... and this is a bag that I could definitely imagine Frida carrying


Yeah! Now I want to go look at pictures of Frida to see if she had purses in any of them. What ever she used was probably fabulous and colorful. Or maybe she didn't even use a purse. Hmmm....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> More wishlist! I really like the lines of the Muse - looks like a great shopper / work bag without being overwhelming in scale.


I agree! I think I might actually like this in a vachetta or flat calf for a little structure, and a merinos for a casual look. I would ask for the stitching around Massaccesi to be the same as the rest of the bag though.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

If anyone is interested, Marco has said a center zip compartment can be added to the Muse, like the Angelica's,  for 30 euros(24 euros during the 20% promotion).


----------



## TotinScience

The new style is pretty but not for me  - will continue to await for a good deal on Venus


----------



## msd_bags

I like the Muse a lot! Though I'm wondering if it's a bit on the big side for me.  I checked a similar styled Prada bag circa 2011 or thereabouts which I have (which I find a bit big given the small bag trend now) - it has the same height but the Muse's base width is smaller.  So, maybe? And that tapered part near the bottom probably makes the Muse look smaller.  But I would like to be on a bag buying pause a little longer.  And which leather if/when I do order??


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I agree! I think I might actually like this in a vachetta or flat calf for a little structure, and a merinos for a casual look. I would ask for the stitching around Massaccesi to be the same as the rest of the bag though.


I on the other hand don't prefer contrast stitching in general.  So I would ask for the reverse, I would like the Massaccesi part to be stitched similarly as the others (tone on tone stitching, is that what it's called?).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> I on the other hand don't prefer contrast stitching in general.  So I would ask for the reverse, I would like the Massaccesi part to be stitched similarly as the others (tone on tone stitching, is that what it's called?).


I think we're saying the same thing LOL! I dont like the contrast.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I think we're saying the same thing LOL! I dont like the contrast.


I re-read your post, and yeah, we've the same idea!! Lol!


----------



## vink

I find this Muse very nice. I don’t think it’ll be too big though. MM’s models are small. I think they’re size 00 or 0. No way they’re bigger than a 2, coz even the Angelica looks big on them and it’s actually a medium size IRL. But after a big Selene binge at the end of last year, I’m off all kind of tote for a while. It’s just too much. But I can see myself ordering it as a gift for someone.


----------



## clu0984

I love the muse and would order it right away except for my concern that the handles would stick straight up and dig into my armpits if I carried it by it’s shoulder strap. I had a Prada in a similar style and that’s what happened


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> I love the muse and would order it right away except for my concern that the handles would stick straight up and dig into my armpits if I carried it by it’s shoulder strap. I had a Prada in a similar style and that’s what happened


It might not be a problem. In the pic, the handles are far enough away from the model’s armpit. It looks like the shoulder strap could be adjusted to prevent the handles from reaching too far up.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am also not digging the contrast stitching.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I like the Muse a lot! Though I'm wondering if it's a bit on the big side for me.  I checked a similar styled Prada bag circa 2011 or thereabouts which I have (which I find a bit big given the small bag trend now) - it has the same height but the Muse's base width is smaller.  So, maybe? And that tapered part near the bottom probably makes the Muse look smaller.  But I would like to be on a bag buying pause a little longer.  And which leather if/when I do order??


I love the style but I also think it is too big for me. I know that I cannot carry big bags I have tried but they overpower me completely. I remember trying the Divina when it first came out and I looked like I was carrying and overnight bag. I exchanged it for an Aphrodite and I was much happier. I bought the Aphrodite in the same purple leather which I love. I wonder if Marco will come out with a midi Muse.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I love the style but I also think it is too big for me. I know that I cannot carry big bags I have tried but they overpower me completely. I remember trying the Divina when it first came out and I looked like I was carrying and overnight bag. I exchanged it for an Aphrodite and I was much happier. I bought the Aphrodite in the same purple leather which I love. I wonder if Marco will come out with a midi Muse.


I like the look and shape of the Muse but I already have WAY too many large bags that I don't carry much anymore thanks to my wretchedly bad back.   I've streamlined what I carry and an Aura or Penny Messenger is more my speed these days. And like previously posted, also not a fan of the contrast stitching in this instance.   It just looks out of place IMHO.


----------



## tenKrat

Not Massaccesi but a cousin, my Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather that Marco made for me in 2010. I think she was my last BE bag purchase before the company folded.  I carried her yesterday as well as today. 

I now carry only half of what I carried back then, so the bag is much lighter. It helps a lot when children grow older, lol.

I just realized that I’ve known Marco for ten years now. He and his work are amazing and tried-and-true, as one can see.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Not Massaccesi but a cousin, my Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather that Marco made for me in 2010. I think she was my last BE bag purchase before the company folded.  I carried her yesterday as well as today.
> 
> I now carry only half of what I carried back then, so the bag is much lighter. It helps a lot when children grow older, lol.
> 
> I just realized that I’ve known Marco for ten years now. He and his work are amazing and tried-
> and-true, as one can see.
> View attachment 3945816


Wow that is gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

I like the Muse a lot, though I am not ready to order at this time.  In any case, I have been thinking a lot about which leather would probably best suit it for me.  I've discovered sometime ago that I don't like MM's pebbled.  I prefer matte pebbled leathers.  I also prefer nappa over merinos.  But shouldn't I branch out from nappa?  It's actually my go to MM leather.  I also like my Angelica in natural calf so much, but will that leather suit a big bag like the Muse?  And there are limited leather colors, though I 'need' a grey bag and there is a nice flat calf grey.  So basically, my dilemma is, which leather suits this big handheld (mostly for me) bag?  And the reality is, I have a lot of bags and I really don't know what colors I still NEED (maybe except grey).


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Not Massaccesi but a cousin, my Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather that Marco made for me in 2010. I think she was my last BE bag purchase before the company folded.  I carried her yesterday as well as today.
> 
> I now carry only half of what I carried back then, so the bag is much lighter. It helps a lot when children grow older, lol.
> 
> I just realized that I’ve known Marco for ten years now. He and his work are amazing and tried-and-true, as one can see.
> View attachment 3945816


I hope Marco offers this exact leather. It's truly beautiful.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Not Massaccesi but a cousin, my Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather that Marco made for me in 2010. I think she was my last BE bag purchase before the company folded.  I carried her yesterday as well as today.
> 
> I now carry only half of what I carried back then, so the bag is much lighter. It helps a lot when children grow older, lol.
> 
> I just realized that I’ve known Marco for ten years now. He and his work are amazing and tried-and-true, as one can see.
> View attachment 3945816



It is gorgeous! This leather is similar to the grey glossy , and as far as I remember they were the only ones. The red, yellow, orange and purple glossies were a bit different.
I too have known Marco and his bags now for more than ten yrs, and yes, his work and dedikation is amazing!!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Not Massaccesi but a cousin, my Belen Echandia I’m Beautiful in midnight blue glossy leather that Marco made for me in 2010. I think she was my last BE bag purchase before the company folded.  I carried her yesterday as well as today.
> 
> I now carry only half of what I carried back then, so the bag is much lighter. It helps a lot when children grow older, lol.
> 
> I just realized that I’ve known Marco for ten years now. He and his work are amazing and tried-and-true, as one can see.
> View attachment 3945816



I actually like this bag of yours. I wonder if Marco will release something similar to this. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I like the Muse a lot, though I am not ready to order at this time.  In any case, I have been thinking a lot about which leather would probably best suit it for me.  I've discovered sometime ago that I don't like MM's pebbled.  I prefer matte pebbled leathers.  I also prefer nappa over merinos.  But shouldn't I branch out from nappa?  It's actually my go to MM leather.  I also like my Angelica in natural calf so much, but will that leather suit a big bag like the Muse?  And there are limited leather colors, though I 'need' a grey bag and there is a nice flat calf grey.  So basically, my dilemma is, which leather suits this big handheld (mostly for me) bag?  And the reality is, I have a lot of bags and I really don't know what colors I still NEED (maybe except grey).



I’d say Nappa. I think this bag will look good with its shape in place, not slouchy. I have no experience with flat calf, but among those I’ve tried, I’d say Nappa.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> I hope Marco offers this exact leather. It's truly beautiful.


I was thinking the same thing. I would have to have a bag in that leather and that color!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I actually like this bag of yours. I wonder if Marco will release something similar to this. [emoji848]


Thanks. The Siena is somewhat similar, except my bag has longer handles that can be worn over the shoulder if you have slim arms. It has two zippered compartments like the Siena. 


southernbelle43 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I would have to have a bag in that leather and that color!


The glossy leather is special; it makes the dark navy color really saturated and beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thanks. The Siena is somewhat similar, except my bag has longer handles that can be worn over the shoulder if you have slim arms. It has two zippered compartments like the Siena.
> 
> The glossy leather is special; it makes the dark navy color really saturated and beautiful.


It looks like a shiny athene leather with that crinkled look.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks like a shiny athene leather with that crinkled look.


Yes, it's very similar to the Athene. Although, I feel like the glossy leather was/is a little thicker.


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Yes, it's very similar to the Athene. Although, I feel like the glossy leather was/is a little thicker.


And sturdier too. My  BE  Sheen leather has worn out so bad I got rid of it ( donate to family and friends) , I regret choosing sheen over glossy. I still hang on to the pebbled and matte ones though. Still love them!


----------



## msd_bags

Just received a new-to-me midi Angel from a lovely South East Asia neighbor tpfer.  This style is really beautiful!! If I may say so, Angel is not very photogenic, but she is lovely IRL!  Thanks Sora!!




Some of you who own this bag have commented that you would want a longer strap drop. Even if my climate here will not have me wearing a coat, my preference is also for a longer one. I have a faux leather wide strap that I received from my Secret Santa in the office and I tried it on, the length and style are right! It’s shown in the 2nd photo, but I will look for one that matches the color better. The default long strap is the right length for me.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Yes, it's very similar to the Athene. Although, I feel like the glossy leather was/is a little thicker.



Yes, All the glossies are thicker! The ones holding the best are the midnight blue, petrol ( it looks like sheen petrol but is a glossy)and grey.The others got small tiny corner wears after a while.. at least mine did!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3947953



@MsD! I think this is your leather!


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## Barefootgirl

I purchased a lovely used Selene in black Merinos. It's in good shape, but I think it can be restored to look almost like new with a little work...mostly a light cleaning followed by some polishing to bring back the shine. Which products would you use to lightly clean & add shine to Merinos leather? Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

Barefootgirl said:


> I purchased a lovely used Selene in black Merinos. It's in good shape, but I think it can be restored to look almost like new with a little work...mostly a light cleaning followed by some polishing to bring back the shine. Which products would you use to lightly clean & add shine to Merinos leather? Thank you.


I like and use the lovinmybags products. They have a website with all their products. I have been using their products for years on all my MM bags.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> @MsD! I think this is your leather!



I think so too Vink! I just wish there was a better photo of the swatches; and dark grey instead of light grey color. I like how the finished Muse looks!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Thanks. The Siena is somewhat similar, except my bag has longer handles that can be worn over the shoulder if you have slim arms. It has two zippered compartments like the Siena.
> 
> The glossy leather is special; it makes the dark navy color really saturated and beautiful.



Um... I think Siena has too many stitch-line to make it slouchy? Um... [emoji848] But your bag seems to drape beautifully. I’ll have to work my mind on this. [emoji848]


----------



## TotinScience

Modena, Sienna, or Selene in eggplant Pompei will make a killer workhorse bag!!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Modena, Sienna, or Selene in eggplant Pompei will make a killer workhorse bag!!


You make an excellent point!
How did I *not* notice that eggplant color until now?!?!


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> You make an excellent point!
> How did I *not* notice that eggplant color until now?!?!


Just in case anybody is interested in the Eggplant Pompei, I asked Marco for more info and this is what he sent - Port Merinos (left) and Brown Rose Nappa (right) on top of Eggplant.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Just in case anybody is interested in the Eggplant Pompei, I asked Marco for more info and this is what he sent - Port Merinos (left) and Brown Rose Nappa (right) on top of Eggplant.
> View attachment 3950781


The eggplant is so pretty!


----------



## Tankgirl

I was just going to check out the Modena and the Sienna, but MM’s website was not accessible.  The URL was not found.  Perhaps the website is down for maintenance or being updated.


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> Just in case anybody is interested in the Eggplant Pompei, I asked Marco for more info and this is what he sent - Port Merinos (left) and Brown Rose Nappa (right) on top of Eggplant.
> View attachment 3950781


Hate the vegetable, LOVE the color!


----------



## anitalilac

I hope they offer more colors in Pompeii. The leather sound perfect!


----------



## mleleigh

Looks like it’s back up now:
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/

+ they added Muse and Pompei and the option to add the center zip compartment directly from the website


----------



## TotinScience

Mr. Colorblocked Soulmate Midi came to work with me on the weekend the other day. I’m a hopeless Africa fan and enjoy the shiny


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Mr. Colorblocked Soulmate Midi came to work with me on the weekend the other day. I’m a hopeless Africa fan and enjoy the shiny


That is just yummy!  I love my blue Africa Selene also and it is the one bag that strangers have commented on.


----------



## djfmn

For anyone buying anything on Paypal from another country where there is a currency conversion I found out that Paypals conversion rate vs your bank or credit cards conversion rate is much higher.  I found a Paypal setting that you can allow your credit card or bank to do the conversion instead of Paypal. When I researched this on google I found lots of information saying do not use Paypals conversion rate it is much higher than either your banks or your credit card company. If I used paypal's conversion rate it was close to $25 more on a bag I just purchased vs using my credit card conversion rate. I am not sure if anyone else uses Paypal or knows about this but I thought I would let you know.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Yes, I found that out with my first Massaccesi order. Thankfully Paypal now makes it relatively easy to allow your credit card co.to do the conversion. It used to be a hassle.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> For anyone buying anything on Paypal from another country where there is a currency conversion I found out that Paypals conversion rate vs your bank or credit cards conversion rate is much higher.  I found a Paypal setting that you can allow your credit card or bank to do the conversion instead of Paypal. When I researched this on google I found lots of information saying do not use Paypals conversion rate it is much higher than either your banks or your credit card company. If I used paypal's conversion rate it was close to $25 more on a bag I just purchased vs using my credit card conversion rate. I am not sure if anyone else uses Paypal or knows about this but I thought I would let you know.



Thank you so much for sharing this information. I’ll have to look into finding that setting.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> For anyone buying anything on Paypal from another country where there is a currency conversion I found out that Paypals conversion rate vs your bank or credit cards conversion rate is much higher.  I found a Paypal setting that you can allow your credit card or bank to do the conversion instead of Paypal. When I researched this on google I found lots of information saying do not use Paypals conversion rate it is much higher than either your banks or your credit card company. If I used paypal's conversion rate it was close to $25 more on a bag I just purchased vs using my credit card conversion rate. I am not sure if anyone else uses Paypal or knows about this but I thought I would let you know.



I couldn’t find the setting you mentioned on PayPal. Is it only available when you are paying the invoice or does it allow you to preset it?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lenie said:


> I couldn’t find the setting you mentioned on PayPal. Is it only available when you are paying the invoice or does it allow you to preset it?


Here's a step by step link to help you find it http://mommypoints.boardingarea.com...hanging-paypal-currency-setting-for-invoices/


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Here's a step by step link to help you find it http://mommypoints.boardingarea.com...hanging-paypal-currency-setting-for-invoices/


Thank you!!
This was perfect timing - I just ordered a Muse in aubergine Pompei - and saved a good 425 US!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!
> This was perfect timing - I just ordered a Muse in aubergine Pompei - and saved a good 425 US!!


Oooh, can’t wait to see it! If you’re able please do a comparison with other Massaccesi bags. Still wondering about the size


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I couldn’t find the setting you mentioned on PayPal. Is it only available when you are paying the invoice or does it allow you to preset it?


I checked my PayPal account and it does not have a conversion option listed for American Express which is what I use. However, I checked the bags that I have ordered from MM and the amount listed in PayPal was always in euros, so the bank was converting.  Thank you for this information!!!


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooh, can’t wait to see it! If you’re able please do a comparison with other Massaccesi bags. Still wondering about the size


I will!
I've been on an endless series of deadlines and as a result am super behind on updates I have wanted to post. In making this selection I did a bunch of measuring and thinking - I determined that Muse will be similar to Rua Angelica with the added shaping taking in the overall width at the base. She's also about an inch slimmer, which is good for me. Full disclosure - I have been carrying my Rua Angelia nonstop since receiving her after the Verona sale.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> I will!
> I've been on an endless series of deadlines and as a result am super behind on updates I have wanted to post. In making this selection I did a bunch of measuring and thinking - I determined that Muse will be similar to Rua Angelica with the added shaping taking in the overall width at the base. She's also about an inch slimmer, which is good for me. Full disclosure - I have been carrying my Rua Angelia nonstop since receiving her after the Verona sale.


Did you do the center zippered compartment?


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you do the center zippered compartment?


No, I kept the interior open - I use pouches so tend not to include a center compartment. After much trial and error, I learned that I typically lose things in center compartments; also I don't change bags as often unless I keep everything in pouches. For security, I usually clip a wristlet leash from one of the zipped pouches with my most essential items to the bag interior.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I couldn’t find the setting you mentioned on PayPal. Is it only available when you are paying the invoice or does it allow you to preset it?


Lenie I think that setting is only available when you are paying a transaction. The link mommypoints below shows you how to do it. That is what I used but this was during a transaction and when I go back into paypal I cannot find it as a standard setting.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I checked my PayPal account and it does not have a conversion option listed for American Express which is what I use. However, I checked the bags that I have ordered from MM and the amount listed in PayPal was always in euros, so the bank was converting.  Thank you for this information!!!


Well I thought the bank was converting as well but unless you specifically check the option during a transaction it is automatically set for a Paypal currency conversion. From what I can tell you have to select the option you want. This is what the research that I did indicated.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Well I thought the bank was converting as well but unless you specifically check the option during a transaction it is automatically set for a Paypal currency conversion. From what I can tell you have to select the option you want. This is what the research that I did indicated.


Thanks.  I will check it again the next time I order.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Lenie I think that setting is only available when you are paying a transaction. The link mommypoints below shows you how to do it. That is what I used but this was during a transaction and when I go back into paypal I cannot find it as a standard setting.


You have to go into settings, payments and then I think it is manage approved payments to set it up the option to have the bank do the conversion


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks.  I will check it again the next time I order.


I read somewhere that Amex  does the conversion automatically for it’s customers. If true, kudos to Amex, and Visa and MasterCard should follow their example!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I read somewhere that Amex  does the conversion automatically for it’s customers. If true, kudos to Amex, and Visa and MasterCard should follow their example!



I LOVE AMEX.  Everything about it...the customer service, the money back for using it (got over $1000 last year).  So I would not be surprised if this is true.


----------



## mleleigh

I think I want something in the light grey Pompei - just can’t decide what!


----------



## djfmn

I ordered a pink nappa (bespoke leather) Zhoe with silver hardware and light blue lining.


----------



## djfmn

I would check if about Amex this is what I found relative to conversion rates  and Paypal as stated by Paypal in their terms and conditions. "By default Paypal performs its own currency conversion and charges you up to 3.5% on top of the exchange rates".


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I couldn’t find the setting you mentioned on PayPal. Is it only available when you are paying the invoice or does it allow you to preset it?


I do it on a per transaction basis.  I have a few credit cards enrolled in Paypal.  And they differ in foreign exchange charges/surcharges.  So I do not choose Paypal conversion and opt for the credit card with the best forex total fee, which is currently at 2% here (others I think are at 4%).


pdxhb said:


> I will!
> I've been on an endless series of deadlines and as a result am super behind on updates I have wanted to post. In making this selection I did a bunch of measuring and thinking - I determined that Muse will be similar to Rua Angelica with the added shaping taking in the overall width at the base. She's also about an inch slimmer, which is good for me. Full disclosure - I have been carrying my Rua Angelia nonstop since receiving her after the Verona sale.


Please post your Rua Angelica!  And I ordered a Muse too!  I also did a lot of thinking on the size.  It is close to a Prada bag I have (BN2423).  I think Muse is a little smaller, I just hope she doesn't flatten on the side.  I hope she retains that curved portion below (I'm thinking of using a Samorga bag insert if needed).  That's my issue with my Prada, the sides have flattened which makes the bag even bigger.



mleleigh said:


> I think I want something in the light grey Pompei - just can’t decide what!


I ordered my Muse in this leather!  Marco said he will try to ship by Friday, so hopefully early next week I'll get it.  I don't know what shipping company Marco uses now, but DHL has great service in my country.  I don't know from which courier I'll get my bag now.


----------



## msd_bags

oops, I was supposed to edit earlier post


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I ordered a pink nappa (bespoke leather) Zhoe with silver hardware and light blue lining.


I didn't know there is a pink nappa. Your bag sounds so pretty. Can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> Here's a step by step link to help you find it http://mommypoints.boardingarea.com...hanging-paypal-currency-setting-for-invoices/



Thank you so much!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> For anyone buying anything on Paypal from another country where there is a currency conversion I found out that Paypals conversion rate vs your bank or credit cards conversion rate is much higher.  I found a Paypal setting that you can allow your credit card or bank to do the conversion instead of Paypal. When I researched this on google I found lots of information saying do not use Paypals conversion rate it is much higher than either your banks or your credit card company. If I used paypal's conversion rate it was close to $25 more on a bag I just purchased vs using my credit card conversion rate. I am not sure if anyone else uses Paypal or knows about this but I thought I would let you know.


I did not know this at all. Thanks for all the information. I will certainly check it out when I get my bag...not for a while though.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I didn't know there is a pink nappa. Your bag sounds so pretty. Can't wait to see it. [emoji4]


It is a bespoke leather. I asked Marco to get it for me. Previously I requested the peachy pink leather which he got from the tannery for me. There is a charge for bespoke leather.


----------



## djfmn

I also requested a darker pink stitching on the bag to make it a little different. I am hoping it looks good.


----------



## mleleigh

Colette reviewed Muse on the blog!
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/amore-massaccesi-muse-amore-ohmy-heart.html


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Colette reviewed Muse on the blog!
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/amore-massaccesi-muse-amore-ohmy-heart.html


Thanks for the heads up. I love this bag!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also requested a darker pink stitching on the bag to make it a little different. I am hoping it looks good.





djfmn said:


> It is a bespoke leather. I asked Marco to get it for me. Previously I requested the peachy pink leather which he got from the tannery for me. There is a charge for bespoke leather.


It sounds really pretty!


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I love this bag!


It's interesting because in pictures Muse looks about the same size as Soulmate Midi (which isn't all that big), but in Colette's mod shots it looks a lot wider than I imagined. But then again I have to remind myself that Colette is petite, despite looking so willowy . The bag is not my style, but it's definitely a looker!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> It's interesting because in pictures Muse looks about the same size as Soulmate Midi (which isn't all that big), but in Colette's mod shots it looks a lot wider than I imagined. But then again I have to remind myself that Colette is petite, despite looking so willowy . The bag is not my style, but it's definitely a looker!


That’s what I was thinking when I saw the Soulmate midi. I now have a much better idea of the size.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Friends, I am equal parts panicked and livid.  I have a beautiful dark brown vacchetta Massaccesi that I fear I just ruined.  I knew the corners were showing wear.  That's ok.  I don't consider myself hard on my bags, but neither do I baby them to the point that they're not functional for my everyday life.

But yesterday I unthinkingly stuck a reminder to myself on my bag with scotch tape.  On my way out the door, I pulled the reminder off the bag... and dark brown leather dye came off with it, leaving a visible light spot in the middle front of my bag.

Doubtless I never should have scotch taped anything to my Massaccesi.  I own my part.  But I never imagined that such an expensive, finely made bag would be so noticeably marred by something so minor as scotch tape.  Is this a common characteristic of vacchetta?  Of all dyed leathers?  Or did I miss the memo banning scotch tape from within 100 feet of my Massaccesis and the blame's all on me?

And most importantly... do you think there's anything I can do to remedy the spot and the corners?


----------



## mleleigh

Claudia Herzog said:


> Friends, I am equal parts panicked and livid.  I have a beautiful dark brown vacchetta Massaccesi that I fear I just ruined.  I knew the corners were showing wear.  That's ok.  I don't consider myself hard on my bags, but neither do I baby them to the point that they're not functional for my everyday life.
> 
> But yesterday I unthinkingly stuck a reminder to myself on my bag with scotch tape.  On my way out the door, I pulled the reminder off the bag... and dark brown leather dye came off with it, leaving a visible light spot in the middle front of my bag.
> 
> Doubtless I never should have scotch taped anything to my Massaccesi.  I own my part.  But I never imagined that such an expensive, finely made bag would be so noticeably marred by something so minor as scotch tape.  Is this a common characteristic of vacchetta?  Of all dyed leathers?  Or did I miss the memo banning scotch tape from within 100 feet of my Massaccesis and the blame's all on me?
> 
> And most importantly... do you think there's anything I can do to remedy the spot and the corners?
> 
> View attachment 3956724
> View attachment 3956725



A leather dye would fix that right up. I like the brand Fiebing’s. You could apply it with a tiny brush where the scotch tape damage is and fix the corners with a wool dauber. The important part is getting a good color match. You can also buy multiple colors and mix them. 
Not sure where you’re located, but I’ve purchased this at Tandy leather shop locally. You can also buy it online.
I’ve died a beige purse black and repaired a stained leather couch when my cat slept on it after getting a flea treatment. This should be a really straightforward repair! There’s also YouTube videos on it. Good luck!


----------



## soramillay

Claudia Herzog said:


> Friends, I am equal parts panicked and livid.  I have a beautiful dark brown vacchetta Massaccesi that I fear I just ruined.  I knew the corners were showing wear.  That's ok.  I don't consider myself hard on my bags, but neither do I baby them to the point that they're not functional for my everyday life.
> 
> But yesterday I unthinkingly stuck a reminder to myself on my bag with scotch tape.  On my way out the door, I pulled the reminder off the bag... and dark brown leather dye came off with it, leaving a visible light spot in the middle front of my bag.
> 
> Doubtless I never should have scotch taped anything to my Massaccesi.  I own my part.  But I never imagined that such an expensive, finely made bag would be so noticeably marred by something so minor as scotch tape.  Is this a common characteristic of vacchetta?  Of all dyed leathers?  Or did I miss the memo banning scotch tape from within 100 feet of my Massaccesis and the blame's all on me?
> 
> And most importantly... do you think there's anything I can do to remedy the spot and the corners?
> 
> View attachment 3956724
> View attachment 3956725



Scotch tape is surprisingly deadly, even on varnished wood. But have you tried regular brown shoe polish? I restored a brown leather wallet this way. Applied the polish, then Apple conditioner, and it’s been great ever since. Dark brown is very forgiving, look at the silver lining that it didn’t happen to a lighter bag!


----------



## djfmn

I have a midi Sabrina which I love. I was thinking I would love a MINI Sabrina. Is anyone else think a Mini Sabrina would be something they would be interested in?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I haven’t thought about it, but it would be really cute! Maybe the size of Stella or Phoebe.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Sabrina which I love. I was thinking I would love a MINI Sabrina. Is anyone else think a Mini Sabrina would be something they would be interested in?


I think Sabrina's size would be limited by the..."handle-holes", as they have to be able to accomodate someone's arm. Unless they can be made small so that i cannot be worn as a shoulder bag that way, just with a strap or handheld. 
@Claudia Herzog, so sorry that happened to your bag  - it doesn't actually look that bad considering how big of a closeup your image is! It should be fixable with leather dye given its color, like others said.  I recently scratched a fairly new bag's corner over a stupid stone pillar and now it drives me crazy. I'll try that Fiebing’s brand, hopefully the color would match!


----------



## TotinScience

http://www.aliwaychoff.com/2018/02/massaccesi-designs-whats-in-my-bag.html

" By having teamed up with Marco Massaccesi, we have *activated a code, "ALI20" *for all my viewers to get *20 percent off the entire site from today February 3, until February 6!* Just use the code at checkout when ordering!"
Not sure how many times this code will be honored, but it works now (I checked on the site). A stealthy sale!


----------



## msd_bags

My bag was shipped out on Friday via TNT.  This is my first time through them (shipping to my country) and I know in the US, the package eventually gets delivered by Fedex.  So here in my country, after some research and even a call to Fedex, I learned that there is TNT service here! And my bag will be delivered by TNT itself.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> My bag was shipped out on Friday via TNT.  This is my first time through them (shipping to my country) and I know in the US, the package eventually gets delivered by Fedex.  So here in my country, after some research and even a call to Fedex, I learned that there is TNT service here! And my bag will be delivered by TNT itself.



They delivered to me by themselves, too, and I like their service. They even called in advance and one time, I was out of my office and they agreed to meet half way by the road just so I can get my bag before the end of the day. Their staff here are very nice.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> They delivered to me by themselves, too, and I like their service. They even called in advance and one time, I was out of my office and they agreed to meet half way by the road just so I can get my bag before the end of the day. Their staff here are very nice.


Was the time from shipped to receiving comparable to DHL?


----------



## southernbelle43

Glad you had a good experience. I never heard a word from them about shipping, then bag was completely lost.  Fed Ex finally found it several weeks later and I did get it.  I have to say DHL did a much better job.  I will reserve final judgment until I get this next shipment.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am definitely waiting for the spring releases. I might take a pause from ban island at that point as it will be about 3 months on ban island when the spring styles are introduced. Unfortunately the styles haven't been my thing in so long (2 years almost?), all way too big and also usually unstructured. So I'm not holding my breath about theMarch/April release. 
Would love to be wrong because I could go for one new bag in the first half of 2018 and still feel like I'm being good.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> They delivered to me by themselves, too, and I like their service. They even called in advance and one time, I was out of my office and they agreed to meet half way by the road just so I can get my bag before the end of the day. Their staff here are very nice.


Nice to hear! I hope I will have the same nice experience as you. 


Devyn Danielle said:


> Was the time from shipped to receiving comparable to DHL?


Just chiming in, DHL is quite efficient here.  I really hoped Marco stayed with DHL, though I have yet to find out how it is with TNT.


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am definitely waiting for the spring releases. I might take a pause from ban island at that point as it will be about 3 months on ban island when the spring styles are introduced. Unfortunately the styles haven't been my thing in so long (2 years almost?), all way too big and also usually unstructured. So I'm not holding my breath about theMarch/April release.
> Would love to be wrong because I could go for one new bag in the first half of 2018 and still feel like I'm being good.


A midi Muse would be nice.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Nice to hear! I hope I will have the same nice experience as you.
> 
> Just chiming in, DHL is quite efficient here.  I really hoped Marco stayed with DHL, though I have yet to find out how it is with TNT.
> 
> A midi Muse would be nice.


Marco said if there were enough midi requests  “we’ll see”.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco said if there were enough midi requests  “we’ll see”.


Hehe, I saw that in FB.  During my order process for the regular size, I told him I would have preferred a smaller one.  Hopefully that counts as a vote.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Was the time from shipped to receiving comparable to DHL?



Yes. [emoji4]


----------



## Juliemvis

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am definitely waiting for the spring releases. I might take a pause from ban island at that point as it will be about 3 months on ban island when the spring styles are introduced. Unfortunately the styles haven't been my thing in so long (2 years almost?), all way too big and also usually unstructured. So I'm not holding my breath about theMarch/April release.
> Would love to be wrong because I could go for one new bag in the first half of 2018 and still feel like I'm being good.



I feel the same HeopelessBagGirl , I also haven’t bought a MM. Bag in two years as the styles are just so big , I would love a Gucci Disco bag shape , or a smaller bag the constant larger bags are so off putting.
I do have a Phoebe and Flora so something bigger than those two would be nice


----------



## TotinScience

Re: big bags. In the past few years that I have been a handbag fan, I adopted a new rule for myself: determine if I should buy a bag I like based on which device it fits . Ie if a bag is tiny, it should be roomy enough to fit my phone; a medium bag should fit up to an ipad 10 inch; and a large bag must fit my laptop (and obviously still have room for a few other things). A lot of MM bags, also by the virtue of their amazing leather you do not want to stretch, are somewhere in beteween medium in large by this categorization, which rules them out for me. So I admire them from afar .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Re: big bags. In the past few years that I have been a handbag fan, I adopted a new rule for myself: determine if I should buy a bag I like based on which device it fits . Ie if a bag is tiny, it should be roomy enough to fit my phone; a medium bag should fit up to an ipad 10 inch; and a large bag must fit my laptop (and obviously still have room for a few other things). A lot of MM bags, also by the virtue of their amazing leather you do not want to stretch, are somewhere in beteween medium in large by this categorization, which rules them out for me. So I admire them from afar .


How smart of you.  These are great rules.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Re: big bags. In the past few years that I have been a handbag fan, I adopted a new rule for myself: determine if I should buy a bag I like based on which device it fits . Ie if a bag is tiny, it should be roomy enough to fit my phone; a medium bag should fit up to an ipad 10 inch; and a large bag must fit my laptop (and obviously still have room for a few other things). A lot of MM bags, also by the virtue of their amazing leather you do not want to stretch, are somewhere in beteween medium in large by this categorization, which rules them out for me. So I admire them from afar .



My only rule is that the bag does not look too big on me which is often an issue with larger bags. 
I am not a big bag person. The biggest MM bags I have are 3 Midi Selene's which I love and 5 midi Soulmates (about to go down to 4 selling one) which is another favorite bag along with an Aphrodite my first MM bag ever. I have way more smaller MM bags. I have a midi Zhoe, 2 regular Zhoes - about to be 3 just ordered a pink nappa and 2 Zhoe Legends, 2 Phoebe's, 1 Stella, 1 Daphne, 1 Angelica, 1 midi Sabrina, 1 Diva, 2 Auras. Sold my midi Minerva in taupe never used it just too big for me. 

The only thing I am looking for is that it fits my essentials, phone, kindle, makeup bag, medium pouch, keys, pen/pencil holder.


----------



## southernbelle43

I like larger bags, (but I consider the Selene midi a large bag) and only have three small ones. I have a  lovely blue Venezia Penny Messenger that I would like to sell and  I just received my black vachetta Zhoe after hesitating to buy one for a year! 

I have been carrying it for several days now and have found that it is the perfect size for everything I carry in a purse.  I am so glad that I bought it.  I will still carry all of the others, but at least now I know that smaller bags work for me as well.

Plus I started out this handbag journey convinced that the slouchier the bag, the softer the leather, the more I liked it.  Now I appreciate the structured ones as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

You can tell that I am not that busy today!! I have what I hope is not a totally silly question.  MM calls his leather vacchetta which until today I thought was the same as vachetta, i.e., what is used on the LV and some others.  But strictly speaking vachetta is undyed, untreated leather, pale in color that develops a patina with age.  Does anyone know the difference?  I looked at his description and it does not really say, just that it is a nice thick leather with natural variations and I am assuming that it is a full grain leather.  I suppose I could ask him but thought one of you could enlighten me,


----------



## mleleigh

I don’t have an answer on the definition of vacchetta but just wanted to mention that the Italian spelling is with two Cs, so they are referring to the same thing.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I don’t have an answer on the definition of vacchetta but just wanted to mention that the Italian spelling is with two Cs, so they are referring to the same thing.


I am guessing that it is a process, not a type of leather which begs the question why MM calls it vacchetta?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I like larger bags, (but I consider the Selene midi a large bag) and only have three small ones. I have a  lovely blue Venezia Penny Messenger that I would like to sell and  I just received my black vachetta Zhoe after hesitating to buy one for a year!
> 
> I have been carrying it for several days now and have found that it is the perfect size for everything I carry in a purse.  I am so glad that I bought it.  I will still carry all of the others, but at least now I know that smaller bags work for me as well.
> 
> Plus I started out this handbag journey convinced that the slouchier the bag, the softer the leather, the more I liked it.  Now I appreciate the structured ones as well.


So pleased to hear you like the Zhoe and it works for you. My pink Nappa Zhoe is on its way and I cannot wait for it to arrive. 
I also consider the midi Selene a large bag but it is so easy to carry and so practical as a tote. I use all 3 of mine midi Selene's on a regular basis. The midi Soulmate is also a large bag for me. It has more than enough space for what I need to carry even when I carry a water bottle and a sweater.


----------



## djfmn

My pink Nappa Zhoe shipped and should be here on Monday or Tuesday. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## msd_bags

My Muse has been delivered yesterday but I’m on a trip. 24 hours more then I’ll get to see her!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Midi soulmate is also a large bag for me, and midi selene is the largest bag I consider to be a good daily bag for me.  Arianna starts to be a carryon size for me.


----------



## msd_bags

Here’s my Muse in Light Grey Pompei! She’s very pretty, though on the big side. Will be posting more photos in the reference thread.




Pompei is very smooth. Not as shiny as nappa but not matte either. I think the blog describes her well.


----------



## msd_bags

Posted some swatch pics in the Leather reference thread.

And, the bag weighs 2.2-2.4lbs. (The reading settles at 2.2, but shows 2.4 before that. So not really so sure on exact weight.) The bag feels light even if it is big.


----------



## TotinScience

It looks like it is made out of marble! Super pretty!! A midi version would be such an incredibly feminine structured bag too


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> It looks like it is made out of marble! Super pretty!! A midi version would be such an incredibly feminine structured bag too



Thanks! And agree that a midi version will be a great option. [emoji3]


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my Muse in Light Grey Pompei! She’s very pretty, though on the big side. Will be posting more photos in the reference thread.
> View attachment 3963097
> 
> View attachment 3963098
> 
> Pompei is very smooth. Not as shiny as nappa but not matte either. I think the blog describes her well.



Gorgeous! This leather really complements the style and showcases the lines of the bag beautifully.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my Muse in Light Grey Pompei! She’s very pretty, though on the big side. Will be posting more photos in the reference thread.
> View attachment 3963097
> 
> View attachment 3963098
> 
> Pompei is very smooth. Not as shiny as nappa but not matte either. I think the blog describes her well.


That is elegant!!!


----------



## silvertigger

I wish MM would make Muse in a mini version....with long shoilder/crossbody straps I can definitely see myself carrying it. The original is also very beautiful but I have too many large bags to justify the purchase........for now.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my Muse in Light Grey Pompei! She’s very pretty, though on the big side. Will be posting more photos in the reference thread.
> View attachment 3963097
> 
> View attachment 3963098
> 
> Pompei is very smooth. Not as shiny as nappa but not matte either. I think the blog describes her well.


Gorgeous!  Perfect leather and color for this style. Congrats!


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my Muse in Light Grey Pompei! She’s very pretty, though on the big side. Will be posting more photos in the reference thread.
> View attachment 3963097
> 
> View attachment 3963098
> 
> Pompei is very smooth. Not as shiny as nappa but not matte either. I think the blog describes her well.


Really beautiful!! Glad to hear this about the sheen on the leather - I did wonder a little but believed I'd be OK in the range of something less shiny than nappa. (I like nappa too, but for smaller bags, or those with more exterior detail)
Now I am even more excited for the aubergine muse on its way to me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

silvertigger said:


> I wish MM would make Muse in a mini version....with long shoilder/crossbody straps I can definitely see myself carrying it. The original is also very beautiful but I have too many large bags to justify the purchase........for now.


Let him know! He’s said if there are enough requests he’ll consider it


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Really beautiful!! Glad to hear this about the sheen on the leather - I did wonder a little but believed I'd be OK in the range of something less shiny than nappa. (I like nappa too, but for smaller bags, or those with more exterior detail)
> Now I am even more excited for the aubergine muse on its way to me.


Thanks!
I’m excited to see Eggplant too! I like it in the swatch. [emoji3]


Devyn Danielle said:


> Let him know! He’s said if there are enough requests he’ll consider it


That’s why when I sent hin an email letting him know that I got the bag, I said to him that the style would really be nice in a midi size too! [emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

@msd_bags,  on my monitors, your bag looks like a beautiful light taupe or greige - not just grey.  How would you describe the color?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> @msd_bags,  on my monitors, your bag looks like a beautiful light taupe or greige - not just grey.  How would you describe the color?



When I asked Marco prior to ordering if this has an ivory undertone, he said yes. But now in person I cannot see the ivory.  I think it is light light grey with slight blue undertone (could even be leaning towards green undertone??). And then you see some taupe. But to my eyes it is not taupe-ish. Haha, I’m getting confused too. [emoji3] 

Took a pic together with the light grey pebbles. Pompei light grey is lighter.


----------



## msd_bags

More modshots in the reference thread.


----------



## ajamy

silvertigger said:


> I wish MM would make Muse in a mini version....with long shoilder/crossbody straps I can definitely see myself carrying it. The original is also very beautiful but I have too many large bags to justify the purchase........for now.


Me too, I’d like a small hand held bag but mini Athena doesn’t appeal.  A mini muse would look very chic.


----------



## djfmn

I love the Muse style. Such an elegant and classy looking bag. Way too big for me I would love a mini Muse.


----------



## TotinScience

My kingdom for a small Muse in dark green vacchetta .


----------



## mleleigh

I’m going to email Marco and submit my vote for a midi Muse as well


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My kingdom for a small Muse in dark green vacchetta .


Oh no.    Do not even put that thought into my head you devil!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ajamy said:


> Me too, I’d like a small hand held bag but mini Athena doesn’t appeal.  A mini muse would look very chic.


I hadn't really thought about it, but you're right. Something about the architectural lines and the opening of the muse would look really chic and unique in a handbag size, rather than a work tote size.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> When I asked Marco prior to ordering if this has an ivory undertone, he said yes. But now in person I cannot see the ivory.  I think it is light light grey with slight blue undertone (could even be leaning towards green undertone??). And then you see some taupe. But to my eyes it is not taupe-ish. Haha, I’m getting confused too. [emoji3]
> 
> Took a pic together with the light grey pebbles. Pompei light grey is lighter.
> View attachment 3964338


Thanks for the description. The color is very pretty!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Sabrina which I love. I was thinking I would love a MINI Sabrina. Is anyone else think a Mini Sabrina would be something they would be interested in?





TotinScience said:


> I think Sabrina's size would be limited by the..."handle-holes", as they have to be able to accomodate someone's arm. Unless they can be made small so that i cannot be worn as a shoulder bag that way, just with a strap or handheld.
> [/Hopefully
> 
> I actually think this would be really adorable! The handle hole things could just become like wrist holes.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks for the description. The color is very pretty!


Pompei looks so smooth, does it scratch easily?


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Pompei looks so smooth, does it scratch easily?


I'd like to know about this too. How does it compare to flat calf? Will it hold it's shape like flat calf?


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> When I asked Marco prior to ordering if this has an ivory undertone, he said yes. But now in person I cannot see the ivory.  I think it is light light grey with slight blue undertone (could even be leaning towards green undertone??). And then you see some taupe. But to my eyes it is not taupe-ish. Haha, I’m getting confused too. [emoji3]
> 
> Took a pic together with the light grey pebbles. Pompei light grey is lighter.
> View attachment 3964338



What is the leather and color?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh dear I want a midi muse too!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I'd like to know about this too. How does it compare to flat calf? Will it hold it's shape like flat calf?


Flat calf is stiffer and thicker. Pompei sways/has give (in the Muse style) when you lightly give it a tap on its body, but maintains its shape. I think it will not slouch.



Coastal jewel said:


> What is the leather and color?


Pompei in light grey.


On the question if it will scratch easily, I’m afraid to test, lol. But I think not. [emoji3] I’m in the office (Monday almost noon here). Will check later after work.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Flat calf is stiffer and thicker. Pompei sways/has give (in the Muse style) when you lightly give it a tap on its body, but maintains its shape. I think it will not slouch.
> 
> 
> Pompei in light grey.
> 
> 
> On the question if it will scratch easily, I’m afraid to test, lol. But I think not. [emoji3] I’m in the office (Monday almost noon here). Will check later after work.


Lol I don’t want you to try!!!! It is too pretty to scratch..


----------



## djfmn

My new pink nappa Zhoe with light blue lining I love it. I think this pink nappa has a lavender undertone at least that is what I am seeing. I took some photos but the color is so way off I do not want to post them. I will try again and see if I can get a better photo that shows the real color of the leather.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My new pink nappa Zhoe with light blue lining I love it. I think this pink nappa has a lavender undertone at least that is what I am seeing. I took some photos but the color is so way off I do not want to post them. I will try again and see if I can get a better photo that shows the real color of the leather.


Can't wait to see the pictures!  [emoji41]


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> My new pink nappa Zhoe with light blue lining I love it. I think this pink nappa has a lavender undertone at least that is what I am seeing. I took some photos but the color is so way off I do not want to post them. I will try again and see if I can get a better photo that shows the real color of the leather.


I want to see too!


----------



## msd_bags

Marco said in his reply to stay tuned for new things that will be revealed!  I wonder if this is a smaller Muse?   I told him in my original email that I believe a smaller Muse will be popular.  And I also asked if there will be more Pompei colors later on.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Marco said in his reply to stay tuned for new things that will be revealed!  I wonder if this is a smaller Muse?   I told him in my original email that I believe a smaller Muse will be popular.  And I also asked if there will be more Pompei colors later on.


I hope so! I planned to get a Muse either way, but if a midi comes out I will try that size first.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I don’t want you to try!!!! It is too pretty to scratch..


Lol!  I tried (ever so lightly), there is no mark!  I think this leather will not scratch easily.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Lol!  I tried (ever so lightly), there is no mark!  I think this leather will not scratch easily.


This leather sounds like a dream, and  more colors would be great.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Lol!  I tried (ever so lightly), there is no mark!  I think this leather will not scratch easily.


Do you think it is a little firmer than Nappa even though it has more give than flat calf?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Do you think it is a little firmer than Nappa even though it has more give than flat calf?


I have a midi Selene and a midi Minerva in nappa and in these styles, nappa slouches.  I assume there is no backing.  For the Pompei Muse, I think there is no backing or maybe just a light one (maybe you can confirm also with Marco) but it stands.  Not exactly sure, but I think Pompei is thinner but firmer than nappa.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I have a midi Selene and a midi Minerva in nappa and in these styles, nappa slouches.  I assume there is no backing.  For the Pompei Muse, I think there is no backing or maybe just a light one (maybe you can confirm also with Marco) but it stands.  Not exactly sure, but I think Pompei is thinner but firmer than nappa.


I like that. Sounds like a perfect replacement leather for flat calf for bags like the Zhoe. Would you agree? 
I hope Marco brings more colors for this leather.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I like that. Sounds like a perfect replacement leather for flat calf for bags like the Zhoe. Would you agree?
> I hope Marco brings more colors for this leather.


IMO a bag made from flat calf looks very polished and lady like. One from Pompei is not as formal/stiff.

I just have this feeling that nappa is more luxe than Pompei. I had an Athena in nappa before. I didn’t like the backing on the sides and I came to the conclusion (for myself, a personal preference) that nappa is better for unstructured styles. JMHO.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> IMO a bag made from flat calf looks very polished and lady like. One from Pompei is not as formal/stiff.
> 
> I just have this feeling that nappa is more luxe than Pompei. I had an Athena in nappa before. I didn’t like the backing on the sides and I came to the conclusion (for myself, a personal preference) that nappa is better for unstructured styles. JMHO.


Hmmm, I didn't think you'd say that. I only have nappa in structured styles and feel they'll eventually soften a lot. Somehow I thought the pompei would do better with structured styles.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Hmmm, I didn't think you'd say that. I only have nappa in structured styles and feel they'll eventually soften a lot. Somehow I thought the pompei would do better with structured styles.


We are agreed on Pompei, I also think it is great for structured styles.  Our difference in opinion is on nappa.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> We are agreed on Pompei, I also think it is great for structured styles.  Our difference in opinion is on nappa. [emoji2]


Oops! I neglected to mention that I was surprised that the pompei didn't seem luxe - or more luxe than Nappa. [emoji5]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Oops! I neglected to mention that I was surprised that the pompei didn't seem luxe - or more luxe than Nappa. [emoji5]



Oh I see, lol. I hope somebody else would chime in for another opinion. [emoji3] Sorry I forgot who ordered the Eggplant, hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Oh I see, lol. I hope somebody else would chime in for another opinion. [emoji3] Sorry I forgot who ordered the Eggplant, hope you get your bag soon!


The aubergine is for me! Am currently waiting - and WATCHING the tracking info. Hopefully my Muse will get here by Wednesday evening.

Good conversation about nappa - I own two midi divinas in nappa and just love them, which goes a little contrary to the structured forms not being suited, but I only know that I love love love the nappa. The best part of those divinas is the side pockets, just because you can really feel how pliable and wonderful the leather is. And not too heavy. Nappa's a butter soft leather, for sure, with a little body and a gorgeous sheen. Maybe the hand is more about drape than puddle, if that makes any sense. I've been thinking about a sabrina in nappa - I think that style would really show off how gorgeous the leather is.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> The aubergine is for me! Am currently waiting - and WATCHING the tracking info. Hopefully my Muse will get here by Wednesday evening.
> 
> Good conversation about nappa - I own two midi divinas in nappa and just love them, which goes a little contrary to the structured forms not being suited, but I only know that I love love love the nappa. The best part of those divinas is the side pockets, just because you can really feel how pliable and wonderful the leather is. And not too heavy. Nappa's a butter soft leather, for sure, with a little body and a gorgeous sheen. Maybe the hand is more about drape than puddle, if that makes any sense. I've been thinking about a sabrina in nappa - I think that style would really show off how gorgeous the leather is.


Can't wait to see your Muse!!  I have a feeling my Muse also comes through as very large because of the light color, would love to see your bag in a dark shade.    And maybe you can help describe the Pompei leather too.  I'm not very good at describing textures, colors, etc. 

Nappa is my favorite MM leather.   But I like flat calf and Pompei too.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> My new pink nappa Zhoe with light blue lining I love it. I think this pink nappa has a lavender undertone at least that is what I am seeing. I took some photos but the color is so way off I do not want to post them. I will try again and see if I can get a better photo that shows the real color of the leather.



Yes, pics please! [emoji4] The pink with lavender undertone sounds divine!


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Yes, pics please! [emoji4] The pink with lavender undertone sounds divine!


It is such a gorgeous color leather I really like it a lot. I have the crystal pink in a Daphne and I have a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate and I have a midi Sabrina in cameo rose also a gorgeous color leather. I am seeing that lavender is the new leather color for spring. I am not a true lavender person it is not a great color on me but this pink with a lavender undertone is just amazing. I tried to take some photos today but it is raining, foggy and miserable and the light does not show the leather color at all. Oh well I will take another photo tomorrow when the light is better.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New Verona leathers and new style on blog http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/victoria-in-pearl-grey-pebbled-victoria.html?m=1


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I’m disappointed there’s no muse midi(sigh). The Victoria is too big for me, but I would definitely consider getting a Selene midi and swapping out the straps for the Victoria straps.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> New Verona leathers and new style on blog http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/victoria-in-pearl-grey-pebbled-victoria.html?m=1



*Sigh*. Another large bag. [emoji17]


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> New Verona leathers and new style on blog http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/victoria-in-pearl-grey-pebbled-victoria.html?m=1


I like the look of Victoria.  But I am in no rush, I just received my Muse.


----------



## TotinScience

Another day, another GIANT bag . Definitely not my style, but Veronas look lovely. I also hope SS collection will include more Pompei colors.


----------



## msd_bags

First day out, and Valentine’s Day. [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

I think I could use a Verona Amethyst midi Angel. But I can’t order now. I hope Verona leathers stay. [emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Sigh*. Another large bag. [emoji17]


My sentiments too


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like the dark beige Verona as much as I liked the mud. 
But the Victoria is definitely not for me. 
I have realized that I'm so much happier with a zippered top because my bag just always always always ends up upside down in the car. Always. 
And I can manage between Aura size and midi angel/Angelica size without feeling like my bag is a big black hole. Midi Selene/divina is for my big bag needs and I have too many bags that are in this camp. I need more smaller ones which are perfect for most days. 
Arianna midi would get me to buy in dark beige Verona!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> First day out, and Valentine’s Day. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3967563


That is one elegant classy handbag!!


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I like the dark beige Verona as much as I liked the mud.
> But the Victoria is definitely not for me.
> I have realized that I'm so much happier with a zippered top because my bag just always always always ends up upside down in the car. Always.
> And I can manage between Aura size and midi angel/Angelica size without feeling like my bag is a big black hole. Midi Selene/divina is for my big bag needs and I have too many bags that are in this camp. I need more smaller ones which are perfect for most days.
> Arianna midi would get me to buy in dark beige Verona!


100% with you on zipper tops, HBG. I always worry about losing something when putting a bag through airport security/things falling out when it's under a front seat on a train/plane and the car of course, if the top is not zippered. I find Soulmate midi, when she's not packed to the gills, however, surprisingly secure with the magnets and pleats.


----------



## Juliemvis

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Sigh*. Another large bag. [emoji17]



+1 big bag again [emoji33]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm also frustrated at the consistent big size of every offering since Demetra! At least it seems like the last small and medium bags offered were aura and Angelica in 2016.... 
I just get the feeling that MM is all about the book/laptop/work bags, carry on pieces, overnight/weekend bags, (but still very rarely with a zippered top standard), and regular everyday purses are not a priority. But I don't need anymore big bags that can hold a ton and I definitely don't need them open at the top to spill all that stuff with my clumsy ways.... I am into a variety for day to day purses .... So my ban is safe and seems like it will be safe for a long time from Marco's designs....


----------



## clu0984

I guess I’m the lone dissenter.  I like  the sizes that he offers as they hold what I need without looking stuffed.  I use them both as work bags and everyday bags.  Just ordered the Victoria in amethyst verina


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> I guess I’m the lone dissenter.  I like  the sizes that he offers as they hold what I need without looking stuffed.  I use them both as work bags and everyday bags.  Just ordered the Victoria in amethyst verina


I don't think Victoria is for me but I'm with Clue. I like most of the regular sizes of the bags. All a matter of style and taste. There are plenty of bags he does that are a tad too small for me - midi Angel, midi Athena, Daphne - they all look great on other ladies. The only small bag he does that I have and like is the Penny Messenger.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> *Sigh*. Another large bag. [emoji17]



Agreed.  But I do not believe we've seen the entire new spring line yet.  Perhaps there is a smaller bag yet to be revealed.


----------



## vink

I love this full sized Selene as much as the midi ones. I also love his Aura and Angelica just fine. Some of his bags are meh to me and I guess it’s a mix just like any other brands. There’ll be some that one will like and not like. I, though, with my bad shoulders, long for him to offer variety on a small to medium sized ones. His midi Selene is quite my perfect everyday size for me.


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Agreed.  But I do not believe we've seen the entire new spring line yet.  Perhaps there is a smaller bag yet to be revealed.



I hope a midi Muse will also be revealed! [emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

I also like the midi Selene and midi Soulmate as my bigger as well as the Aphrodite. The other MM bags I really like are all the Zhoes, mini, regular and Legend, the Aura, the Daphne and Angelica. I also love my Diva the perfect size bucket bag and the smaller bags like the Penelope, Stella and Phoebes. The bigger bags are just not for me. I like looking at them and love some of the styles but I cannot wear them they look strange on me. I really know which MM bags work for me and I have not made many incorrect purchases with the exception of the midi Minerva which did not work for me. I gave one to my daughter and she loves it and sold the other one for close to what  I paid for it. I have tried to make sure all the bags I get work for me and I am very careful in selecting bags. I only made one huge mistake the Divina which did not work for me at all. This was one of the first MM bags I bought and it definitely did not work for me. Fortunately I knew immediately it was the wrong bag for me and I took advantage of the 10 day return policy and I decided to exchange it for an all purple Aphrodite.


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> I guess I’m the lone dissenter.  I like  the sizes that he offers as they hold what I need without looking stuffed.  I use them both as work bags and everyday bags.  Just ordered the Victoria in amethyst verina


You are not alone. I also like the large bags but I like smaller ones as well and wish he would gve us more options  in the  mid size.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Muse midi AND little Muse added to the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/our-massaccesi-muse-family-keeps.html?m=1


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> Muse midi AND little Muse added to the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/our-massaccesi-muse-family-keeps.html?m=1



Wahoo!!


----------



## TotinScience

Oh my heart! Baby Muse is SO CUTE


----------



## mleleigh

I just asked if Muse Midi can be ordered with both a center zip compartment and a top zip. I’m a compartment freak and I find that combination in my Angelica works perfectly for me.


----------



## djfmn

Looks like the Little Muse is somewhat comparable to the mini Zhoe and midi Muse looks as though it is similar in size to the Daphne from what I can tell.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I just asked if Muse Midi can be ordered with both a center zip compartment and a top zip. I’m a compartment freak and I find that combination in my Angelica works perfectly for me.


I am also a compartment freak. Love midi Soulmate and Angelica because of the middle compartment.


----------



## mleleigh

mleleigh said:


> I just asked if Muse Midi can be ordered with both a center zip compartment and a top zip. I’m a compartment freak and I find that combination in my Angelica works perfectly for me.



For anyone wondering - yes, it can be ordered with both a center zip compartment and a top zip. The center zip will just be a little shorter to accommodate the top zip closure.

I see a Muse Midi in my future!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Oooh.  Tempting.  I am thinking a Little Muse in vachetta is a possibility.


----------



## Odebdo

Hello Massaccesi lovers!!

I have been MIA while trying to behave. I also had the flu hit our house...6 days of running a fever and then a dog illness that ended with us getting a doggie MRI, and yes that is as expensive as it sounds. 

All that to say it has been a crazy 2018 so far and while trying to be good...the midi and mini Muse made me come out of hiding!! I will go back in soon with hopes of being good again, but super cute style but the large was a bit too big, but the midi and mini...swoon!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Hello Massaccesi lovers!!
> 
> I have been MIA while trying to behave. I also had the flu hit our house...6 days of running a fever and then a dog illness that ended with us getting a doggie MRI, and yes that is as expensive as it sounds.
> 
> All that to say it has been a crazy 2018 so far and while trying to be good...the midi and mini Muse made me come out of hiding!! I will go back in soon with hopes of being good again, but super cute style but the large was a bit too big, but the midi and mini...swoon!!!



Sorry you also had the flu.. I am still struggling.. meh.. and sorry about your dog! 

Me too re the smaller Muses!!


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Muse midi AND little Muse added to the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/our-massaccesi-muse-family-keeps.html?m=1



Marco listened! Yay!![emoji3]


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> Marco listened! Yay!![emoji3]


I am really excited that he listened to both those of us who wished for a little Muse, and those who liked the big one, but just wished she was a bit smaller . Once I am ready, Green vachetta Baby Muse will be my investment purchase - I feel like it will be with me for many years of husband dates .


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> I am really excited that he listened to both those of us who wished for a little Muse, and those who liked the big one, but just wished she was a bit smaller . Once I am ready, Green vachetta Baby Muse will be my investment purchase - I feel like it will be with me for many years of husband dates .



The style of the Muse is tall, so I think it cannot be made really small. I can’t wait to see modshots of these 2 new sizes!

I think Muse in vacchetta will be lovely!!


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> The style of the Muse is tall, so I think it cannot be made really small. I can’t wait to see modshots of these 2 new sizes!
> 
> I think Muse in vacchetta will be lovely!!


Haha, i keep calling the Little Muse "Baby Muse" for no reason - it's definitely a perfect small bag size it seems. I definitely would like to see some mod shots of all of them. I can be totally off, but I think Magdalena (the Muse and Sabrina girl in Marco's pictures) is very petite height and size-wise, so the big Muse looks BIG on her. Would be cool to see how other sizes look.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Haha, i keep calling the Little Muse "Baby Muse" for no reason - it's definitely a perfect small bag size it seems. I definitely would like to see some mod shots of all of them. I can be totally off, but I think Magdalena (the Muse and Sabrina girl in Marco's pictures) is very petite height and size-wise, so the big Muse looks BIG on her. Would be cool to see how other sizes look.


Mod shots would be great!  I wonder how little muse compares to little Athena. Hmmm...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Soooooo excited to hear about the two new smaller Muse sizes from TPFers! Sounds like this bag in vachetta could be a major win……


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@msd_bags
I'm wondering how the silhouette changes when the bag is unsnapped.
Would you be so kind as to show a picture of the Muse unsnapped?


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> @msd_bags
> I wonder how the silhouette changes when the bag is unsnapped.
> Would you be so kind as to show a picture of the Muse unsnapped?



I think it’s not pretty on the big Muse as it looks like a basket. And the sides do not look flattering IMO. Maybe better in the smaller sizes??
These are night time photos and the TV reflected some colors.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> I think it’s not pretty on the big Muse as it looks like a basket. And the sides do not look flattering IMO. Maybe better in the smaller sizes??
> These are night time photos and the TV reflected some colors.
> View attachment 3972487
> 
> View attachment 3972488
> 
> View attachment 3972489
> 
> View attachment 3972490


 It reminds me more of a shopping tote with the sides out. I probably would not like the snaps exposed on a day to day basis. It definitely looks better snapped. Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Haha, i keep calling the Little Muse "Baby Muse" for no reason - it's definitely a perfect small bag size it seems. I definitely would like to see some mod shots of all of them. I can be totally off, but I think Magdalena (the Muse and Sabrina girl in Marco's pictures) is very petite height and size-wise, so the big Muse looks BIG on her. Would be cool to see how other sizes look.


It would be nice to know the height and size of the model. I can then get an idea of how the bag will look on me.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Mod shots would be great!  I wonder how little muse compares to little Athena. Hmmm...


I asked about the size of Little Muse in comparison to other bags and the response I got from Marco was "We don't have an extremely similar style in size. In terms of interior space the Zhoe is the closest style."


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I asked about the size of Little Muse in comparison to other bags and the response I got from Marco was "We don't have an extremely similar style in size. In terms of interior space the Zhoe is the closest style."


That's good info. Thanks!


----------



## mleleigh

Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?

I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).

When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard. 

The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?
> 
> I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).
> 
> When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard.
> 
> The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.


im skipping this sale, maybe the next one. I have a black slouchy bag that I want to replace, so I'm thinking Muse midi in black Verona with a center zip compartment. I don't want to wait too long though, and miss out on black Verona again.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?
> 
> I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).
> 
> When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard.
> 
> The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.



I sprung for a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta with apple green lining. I’ve been wanting to get an Aura in river blue vacchetta since Colette showcased hers and was happy with the size of the Little Muse.   Plus, for once I didn’t do a lot of customization so didn’t have to wait for a larger promotion discount.   Can’t wait to receive this little cutie!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I sprung for a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta with apple green lining. I’ve been wanting to get an Aura in river blue vacchetta since Colette showcased hers and was happy with the size of the Little Muse.   Plus, for once I didn’t do a lot of customization so didn’t have to wait for a larger promotion discount.   Can’t wait to receive this little cutie!


That will be so cute. My newest bag(different company) is a dark blue crossbody with mint green lining, such a great combo! Can't wait to see your new bag.


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?
> 
> I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).
> 
> When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard.
> 
> The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.


Happy to have showcased the light grey beauty!


----------



## msd_bags

I didn't order a midi Muse as it is too soon from my last order.  But I have saved a photo of that Bluette Pompei midi Muse for future reference!! Just beautiful!  But I already have a blue bag with a similar silhouette...


----------



## starkfan

mleleigh said:


> Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?
> 
> I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).
> 
> When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard.
> 
> The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.


I haven't ordered from the Muse sale, but I did place an order from the Verona / Valentine's Day sale! I'm still completely in love with my Chocolate Verona (in the Penny Messenger), so I'm hoping that the new Veronas I ordered are as supple and pliable as the Chocolate Verona. I ordered Dark Amethyst in a Zhoe Legend, and Blue Iris in a Penelope.


----------



## Odebdo

mleleigh said:


> Anyone order a Midi or Little Muse this weekend?
> 
> I think I’m going to try and be good for now and wait for a better sale later this spring. The good thing with MM’s is that you know they can always be made how you want later on (with the exception of some limited availability leathers).
> 
> When I do order, I think I’ve decided on a Muse Midi in light Pompei leather with silver hardware, central zip compartment and top zip closure. I’m debating on whether to get red lining or go standard.
> 
> The eggplant is very tempting as well, but @msd_bags’s beautiful bag has sold me the on the light grey. I’m imagining it will be my everyday bag this spring /summer.



Yep! I came out of hiding for these!  The Muse midi in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in the sky Verona! Super excited for these!


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> I sprung for a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta with apple green lining. I’ve been wanting to get an Aura in river blue vacchetta since Colette showcased hers and was happy with the size of the Little Muse.   Plus, for once I didn’t do a lot of customization so didn’t have to wait for a larger promotion discount.   Can’t wait to receive this little cutie!





Odebdo said:


> Yep! I came out of hiding for these!  The Muse midi in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in the sky Verona! Super excited for these!



Can’t wait to see these beauties!!


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> Can’t wait to see these beauties!!


Ditto!


----------



## carterazo

starkfan said:


> I haven't ordered from the Muse sale, but I did place an order from the Verona / Valentine's Day sale! I'm still completely in love with my Chocolate Verona (in the Penny Messenger), so I'm hoping that the new Veronas I ordered are as supple and pliable as the Chocolate Verona. I ordered Dark Amethyst in a Zhoe Legend, and Blue Iris in a Penelope.





Odebdo said:


> Yep! I came out of hiding for these!  The Muse midi in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in the sky Verona! Super excited for these!


All these bags sound so lovely! Can't wait for your reveals.


----------



## carterazo

MM travels beautifully. Had these with me all weekend. Oh the delightful smell of mm leather! [emoji7]


----------



## Odebdo

Just as an example and follow up to Di’s post about letting the bank or your credit card do the currency conversion vs paypal doing it. 

For my Muse order, I selected to allow the credit card conversion. It saved me $15.93 as I wrote down what the paypal conversion was set for.

It makes me sad to think of how much extra I have paid for my MM bags allowing PP to do the conversion!


----------



## southernbelle43

Odebdo said:


> Just as an example and follow up to Di’s post about letting the bank or your credit card do the currency conversion vs paypal doing it.
> 
> For my Muse order, I selected to allow the credit card conversion. It saved me $15.93 as I wrote down what the paypal conversion was set for.
> 
> It makes me sad to think of how much extra I have paid for my MM bags allowing PP to do the conversion!


Thanks.  I am so sorry so many spent more than they had to.  Knowledge is power.  I checked mine and apparently there is not a problem with this if you use American Express.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> MM travels beautifully. Had these with me all weekend. Oh the delightful smell of mm leather! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3974528


That is so true.  I wonder why MM leathers smell so good and others do not???? When I opened up the box of the first one I ever ordered I was so surprised and excited about the smell before I even looked at the bag!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> That is so true.  I wonder why MM leathers smell so good and others do not???? When I opened up the box of the first one I ever ordered I was so surprised and excited about the smell before I even looked at the bag!


Yes! Every time I receive and open  an MM order, I smell it first, then look at the bag, and then smell it again. [emoji12]


----------



## southernbelle43

One of my favorite bags, my blue Africa Selene midi,  FINALLY decided to soften up.  Now it is my favorite.  No wait,  that is the Aphrodite....the Selene?  The Daphne?  Along with the mystery of why MM leathers smell so good, you have the enigma of how every style you take out of your bag is instantly your favorite.  Ah, sweet mysteries of life as I wax philosophical today.

Also here is more info from Marco.


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> Just as an example and follow up to Di’s post about letting the bank or your credit card do the currency conversion vs paypal doing it.
> 
> For my Muse order, I selected to allow the credit card conversion. It saved me $15.93 as I wrote down what the paypal conversion was set for.
> 
> It makes me sad to think of how much extra I have paid for my MM bags allowing PP to do the conversion!


This was such great advice - so glad to be armed with this knowledge, even while I wonder at the extra $$ paid on all my earlier MM orders.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> That is so true.  I wonder why MM leathers smell so good and others do not???? When I opened up the box of the first one I ever ordered I was so surprised and excited about the smell before I even looked at the bag!


I'm a sniffer and I love MM leathers!  I think the best smell for me was Verona.  Followed by Nappa.


----------



## pdxhb

Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.

The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.

Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.

Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.


----------



## mleleigh

pdxhb said:


> Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.
> 
> The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.
> 
> Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.
> 
> Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.
> 
> View attachment 3976875
> View attachment 3976876
> View attachment 3976877
> View attachment 3976878



Gorgeous! I’m loving the Pompei and this color is so rich. It really suits the Muse. I keep thinking that Daphne and Angelica would look great in it too. Sigh... decisions lol


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Gorgeous! I’m loving the Pompei and this color is so rich. It really suits the Muse. I keep thinking that Daphne and Angelica would look great in it too. Sigh... decisions lol


I agree! Daphne would be particularly nice IMO. I also think a Zhoe would be gorgeous in it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.
> 
> The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.
> 
> Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.
> 
> Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.
> 
> View attachment 3976875
> View attachment 3976876
> View attachment 3976877
> View attachment 3976878


It’s gorgeous! You have the Rua Angelica, right? How do you feel about the size compared to your Rua Angelica?


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.
> 
> The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.
> 
> Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.
> 
> Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.
> 
> View attachment 3976875
> View attachment 3976876
> View attachment 3976877
> View attachment 3976878


That is one classy bag.  I wish that I did not have so many totes....I would be sorely tempted.  Thank you for the review.  This type of post is imvaluable to us...we cannot see or feel these bags, but by reading everyone’s reviews it makes us  feel more comfortable ordering.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> It’s gorgeous! You have the Rua Angelica, right? How do you feel about the size compared to your Rua Angelica?


I do have a Rua Angelica in the blue Verona (gorgeous). I compared the measurements and convinced myself to order the Muse with that in mind. Muse is taller but a bit narrower at the bottom.
Here are a couple comparison shots - excuse the terrible lighting! Rua Angelica is much more open at the top. The side snaps on Muse make for a little more shape-retention, together with the leather choice of course.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That is one classy bag.  I wish that I did not have so many totes....I would be sorely tempted.  Thank you for the review.  This type of post is imvaluable to us...we cannot see or feel these bags, but by reading everyone’s reviews it makes us  feel more comfortable ordering.


I admit that I am now reviewing my totes and seeing if I can edit my collection a little. Time for some curating!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I admit that I am now reviewing my totes and seeing if I can edit my collection a little. Time for some curating!


Get thee behind me girl....do not plant ideas in my head!!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Get thee behind me girl....do not plant ideas in my head!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I had a light colored leather chair with serious denim dye transfer.  By the time  I discovered it, it had been there a while.   I ordered a Leather Masters leather care kit on MM’s recommendation. It came with three bottles, a leather dye transfer cleaner, a conditioner, and a barrier product (stated to be for light colored leathers that would show dye transfer).  The dye transfer lotion worked like a charm.  It took three applications, but it removed all of the dye.  Then I put the barrier product on it which states that it will prevent dye transfer.  I am very pleased with the product and will using them on my purses.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I had a light colored leather chair with serious denim dye transfer.  By the time  I discovered it, it had been there a while.   I ordered a Leather Masters leather care kit on MM’s recommendation. It came with three bottles, a leather dye transfer cleaner, a conditioner, and a barrier product (stated to be for light colored leathers that would show dye transfer).  The dye transfer lotion worked like a charm.  It took three applications, but it removed all of the dye.  Then I put the barrier product on it which states that it will prevent dye transfer.  I am very pleased with the product and will using them on my purses.


Thanks for this. I need this for my car.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@southernbelle43 will you post a link to the kit?


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> @southernbelle43 will you post a link to the kit?




http://www.amazon.com


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> http://www.amazon.com
> 
> View attachment 3977252


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you!



I got that wrong.  It is a soft cleaner, a dye transfer cleaner and a barrier product.  I use a Cadillac conditioner and I just ordered the Apple spray,  I think I have all the bases covered for heavens sake.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.
> 
> The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.
> 
> Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.
> 
> Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.
> 
> View attachment 3976875
> View attachment 3976876
> View attachment 3976877
> View attachment 3976878


Yay!! Finally you got your Muse!  You described the leather so well!


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Yay!! Finally you got your Muse!  You described the leather so well!


It’s such a beautiful leather and I just love this style! I hope it helps others who are interested to add to their wardrobe - I think the leather and this style offer very good value, especially with the potential midi or mini Muses.


----------



## anitalilac

Oooh! the leather is gorgeous ❤️!
I see a Diva in this leather...


----------



## msd_bags

My own thoughts - I think these bags will be great in Pompei leather: Daphne, Angelica, Miss M/Little Miss M, Athena, Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.  Of course, Muse and all its other sizes included.


----------



## TotinScience

Thank you, @southernbelle43 , for recommendation of the product! I will get one as well, my favorite medium brown bag occasionally feels the wrath of the dark jean dye transfer . For general leather maintenance/moisturizing, I really like Bick 4 product - leather drinks it up and brightens right away. For black leathers, leather honey is awesome, it gets so saturated! 
@pdxhb, your Muse is incredible! I was all mentally set on the little one in Dark Green Vacchetta in the future, but your eggplant pompei just looks so amazing .


----------



## clu0984

pdxhb said:


> Muse in Aubergine Pompei is finally here! After much delay on my part due to snowstorms and deadlines, I got to pick her up from FedEx last night.
> 
> The Aubergine color is incredibly difficult to capture in photos. The second image showing the outside of the bag with the Massaccesi brand is the best representation to my eye. It is a lovely warm purple.
> 
> Some use notes - I was SUPER excited that I could 1) fit my work laptop in and then, 2) snap the sides shut! The snaps are really secure and so the beautiful lines of the Muse are intact even though I've loaded all my work stuff in there: 13" laptop and mouse and power supply, notebook, small wallet, eyeglasses in hard case, and a zipped pouch with personal items and a warm hat.
> 
> Also, last but not at all least: Pompei has a lot of body - more resistance to bending and creasing, by far, than nappa. I'd say it's closer to flat calf with less surface shine. The texture is slightly matte with a rich sheen. It is VERY durable. I took the plunge and scratched the side with my fingernails, knowing that she'd get scratched as soon as I leave the house today. There was an ever-so-slight visible impact which immediately buffed out when I burnished the area with a soft cloth.
> 
> View attachment 3976875
> View attachment 3976876
> View attachment 3976877
> View attachment 3976878



Just gorgeous.  Love the leather on this style


----------



## djfmn

I sold my midi Sabrina in Cameo Rose to my neighbor who has wanted it ever since I bought it. I loved the cameo rose leather also loved the fashion forward design and style but because it was not getting much use I decided I wanted a different style Cameo Rose bag. I bought an Angelica in cameo rose from a lovely tpf lady a style that I love and I know I will use more frequently than the midi Sabrina. Can't wait to get my new to me Angelica.


----------



## starkfan

My order in the new Verona leathers has arrived! I actually got the bags in the middle of the week (_super_ fast work and shipping by MM!), but have only just been able to get some decent photos with natural lighting earlier today.

The new Verona leathers feel just like the old ones -- super soft and pliable, the Dark Amethyst in particular. Blue Iris feels a _tiny_ bit less puddly than Dark Amethyst does, though I'm not sure if that is due to the extra lining panels for the pockets in the Penelope adding some "stiffness" to how soft/puddly the leather feels.

Of the two, Dark Amethyst is definitely the knockout to me, though Blue Iris is still a lovely colour! Dark Amethyst is a warm purple (with reddish vs. blue undertones), and reminds me of Balenciaga's Raisin from FW 2009 (though I can't do a direct comparison as I sold that some time ago). Blue Iris is a lovely medium dusty blue with some purple undertones, a pretty unique colour/tone!

All pics below are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting (unless otherwise noted), will cross-post this to the reference thread too.

Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. Customised to add a zipper closure to the main compartment, strap length unchanged. There was a mistake with the strap type that I received, but the replacement strap is already on its way to me (great response time by MM).



These pics were taken after a full day using the bag (loaded up with my essentials as well as a mini iPad), and the leather is softening up a bit already, as you can see from the side shown below. This pic below also appears to be the most colour-accurate on my screens, btw.



Penelope in Blue Iris Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. No customisations. I also realise I forgot to take a solo pic of this little beauty! So here she is with her big sis Zhoe Legend instead (and a bonus comparison with my Penelope Midi which I'm 99.9% sure is Dark Blue Verona rather than Dark Blue Trinity). It's hard to capture the colour of Blue Iris more accurately, as the purple undertone doesn't always show up. The fourth pic, taken under fluorescent lighting only, is the closest to colour-accurate that I was able to get (although Dark Amethyst is better captured with the other pics). The MM blog's swatch pic is fairly accurate too, if that helps anyone considering this leather.


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> My order in the new Verona leathers has arrived! I actually got the bags in the middle of the week (_super_ fast work and shipping by MM!), but have only just been able to get some decent photos with natural lighting earlier today.
> 
> The new Verona leathers feel just like the old ones -- super soft and pliable, the Dark Amethyst in particular. Blue Iris feels a _tiny_ bit less puddly than Dark Amethyst does, though I'm not sure if that is due to the extra lining panels for the pockets in the Penelope adding some "stiffness" to how soft/puddly the leather feels.
> 
> Of the two, Dark Amethyst is definitely the knockout to me, though Blue Iris is still a lovely colour! Dark Amethyst is a warm purple (with reddish vs. blue undertones), and reminds me of Balenciaga's Raisin from FW 2009 (though I can't do a direct comparison as I sold that some time ago). Blue Iris is a lovely medium dusty blue with some purple undertones, a pretty unique colour/tone!
> 
> All pics below are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting (unless otherwise noted), will cross-post this to the reference thread too.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. Customised to add a zipper closure to the main compartment, strap length unchanged. There was a mistake with the strap type that I received, but the replacement strap is already on its way to me (great response time by MM).
> View attachment 3978752
> View attachment 3978758
> 
> These pics were taken after a full day using the bag (loaded up with my essentials as well as a mini iPad), and the leather is softening up a bit already, as you can see from the side shown below. This pic below also appears to be the most colour-accurate on my screens, btw.
> View attachment 3978753
> 
> 
> Penelope in Blue Iris Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. No customisations. I also realise I forgot to take a solo pic of this little beauty! So here she is with her big sis Zhoe Legend instead (and a bonus comparison with my Penelope Midi which I'm 99.9% sure is Dark Blue Verona rather than Dark Blue Trinity). It's hard to capture the colour of Blue Iris more accurately, as the purple undertone doesn't always show up. The fourth pic, taken under fluorescent lighting only, is the closest to colour-accurate that I was able to get (although Dark Amethyst is better captured with the other pics). The MM blog's swatch pic is fairly accurate too, if that helps anyone considering this leather.
> View attachment 3978754
> View attachment 3978755
> View attachment 3978756
> View attachment 3978751
> View attachment 3978757


Great photos! Thanks for the review - isn’t Verona lovely?! I have the midnight blue from the earlier release and just love it.


----------



## TotinScience

Marco is KILLING it with the pink/purple/wine colors, in so many leather types! That amethyst is amazing.


----------



## pdxhb

Some nice pieces in the sample sale they just posted on the blog!


----------



## TotinScience

I feel personally offended that nothing for Venus or Sienna is offered


----------



## djfmn

If I am not mistaken I thought someone said that they were waiting for the Sea Green Juliet to be available on an MM sample sale.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I feel personally offended that nothing for Venus or Sienna is offered


I admit that I was wondering, especially, if a Venus would appear!!! I managed to snag the black nappa midi Sabrina - am super excited about that.


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> I admit that I was wondering, especially, if a Venus would appear!!! I managed to snag the black nappa midi Sabrina - am super excited about that.


I am so glad you did! Black nappa is THE leather for Sabrina midi, and for that price it's an amazing deal!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> I admit that I was wondering, especially, if a Venus would appear!!! I managed to snag the black nappa midi Sabrina - am super excited about that.


I  ❤️ My black Nappa midi Sabrina!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I am so glad you did! Black nappa is THE leather for Sabrina midi, and for that price it's an amazing deal!





Devyn Danielle said:


> I  ❤️ My black Nappa midi Sabrina!



I have been thinking and thinking about a black Nappa Sabrina midi for ages - it's so elegant and the edgier lines of that style just drew me in. @Devyn Danielle I am pretty sure it's your black Nappa Sabrina that caught my eye!


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> My order in the new Verona leathers has arrived! I actually got the bags in the middle of the week (_super_ fast work and shipping by MM!), but have only just been able to get some decent photos with natural lighting earlier today.
> 
> The new Verona leathers feel just like the old ones -- super soft and pliable, the Dark Amethyst in particular. Blue Iris feels a _tiny_ bit less puddly than Dark Amethyst does, though I'm not sure if that is due to the extra lining panels for the pockets in the Penelope adding some "stiffness" to how soft/puddly the leather feels.
> 
> Of the two, Dark Amethyst is definitely the knockout to me, though Blue Iris is still a lovely colour! Dark Amethyst is a warm purple (with reddish vs. blue undertones), and reminds me of Balenciaga's Raisin from FW 2009 (though I can't do a direct comparison as I sold that some time ago). Blue Iris is a lovely medium dusty blue with some purple undertones, a pretty unique colour/tone!
> 
> All pics below are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting (unless otherwise noted), will cross-post this to the reference thread too.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. Customised to add a zipper closure to the main compartment, strap length unchanged. There was a mistake with the strap type that I received, but the replacement strap is already on its way to me (great response time by MM).
> View attachment 3978752
> View attachment 3978758
> 
> These pics were taken after a full day using the bag (loaded up with my essentials as well as a mini iPad), and the leather is softening up a bit already, as you can see from the side shown below. This pic below also appears to be the most colour-accurate on my screens, btw.
> View attachment 3978753
> 
> 
> Penelope in Blue Iris Verona with silver hardware and silver lining. No customisations. I also realise I forgot to take a solo pic of this little beauty! So here she is with her big sis Zhoe Legend instead (and a bonus comparison with my Penelope Midi which I'm 99.9% sure is Dark Blue Verona rather than Dark Blue Trinity). It's hard to capture the colour of Blue Iris more accurately, as the purple undertone doesn't always show up. The fourth pic, taken under fluorescent lighting only, is the closest to colour-accurate that I was able to get (although Dark Amethyst is better captured with the other pics). The MM blog's swatch pic is fairly accurate too, if that helps anyone considering this leather.
> View attachment 3978754
> View attachment 3978755
> View attachment 3978756
> View attachment 3978751
> View attachment 3978757



Love Verona in dark amethyst!!


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Great photos! Thanks for the review - isn’t Verona lovely?! I have the midnight blue from the earlier release and just love it.





TotinScience said:


> Marco is KILLING it with the pink/purple/wine colors, in so many leather types! That amethyst is amazing.





msd_bags said:


> Love Verona in dark amethyst!!


Thanks, ladies! @pdxhb, Verona is definitely one of my favourites, if not the outright fave, out of Massaccesi's leathers -- at least, based off what I can tell from the swatches for all the others! I'm still a little sad that I've missed out on all the earlier colours, but glad I at least have small pieces of them in my Chocolate Penelope Messenger and Dark Blue Penelope Midi... That dark blue / midnight blue is definitely TDF! 

I realise that I also forgot to give a shoutout to this thread and the wonderful ladies on it -- Zhoe Legend wasn't a style I was considering until some recent posts in the past couple months or so that talked about it. I'm not too fond of the wings on the regular Zhoe, so it was those recent posts that got the Legend on my radar, and I'm glad, because the size works pretty well for me! This thread really is an incredibly useful resource!


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> Thanks, ladies! @pdxhb, Verona is definitely one of my favourites, if not the outright fave, out of Massaccesi's leathers -- at least, based off what I can tell from the swatches for all the others! I'm still a little sad that I've missed out on all the earlier colours, but glad I at least have small pieces of them in my Chocolate Penelope Messenger and Dark Blue Penelope Midi... That dark blue / midnight blue is definitely TDF!
> 
> I realise that I also forgot to give a shoutout to this thread and the wonderful ladies on it -- Zhoe Legend wasn't a style I was considering until some recent posts in the past couple months or so that talked about it. I'm not too fond of the wings on the regular Zhoe, so it was those recent posts that got the Legend on my radar, and I'm glad, because the size works pretty well for me! This thread really is an incredibly useful resource!


I hope this Amethyst Verona will still be available when I am ready to purchase several months from now.

Zhoe Legend just works for me and it's really a beautiful bag.  Enjoy wearing yours!!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I hope this Amethyst Verona will still be available when I am ready to purchase several months from now.
> 
> Zhoe Legend just works for me and it's really a beautiful bag.  Enjoy wearing yours!!



If you don’t mind sharing, what is the difference in price between the Zhoe and the Zhoe legend?


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> If you don’t mind sharing, what is the difference in price between the Zhoe and the Zhoe legend?


I think I bought my Zhoe Legend in third quarter of 2015 and I can't remember if there was a promotion running then.  Got mine below 300 euros then.  If I recall correctly, Zhoe Legend is priced a little higher than Zhoe.  No idea about current pricing, sorry.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I think I bought my Zhoe Legend in third quarter of 2015 and I can't remember if there was a promotion running then.  Got mine below 300 euros then.  If I recall correctly, Zhoe Legend is priced a little higher than Zhoe.  No idea about current pricing, sorry.


When I bought my Zhoe Legend sometime second half of 2016 I paid 325 Euros about $400 and the Zhoe at that time was 305 euros about $375. I am not sure of the price now. I like both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend. Some people do not like the wings on Zhoe but I personally love that added design which makes it less boxy looking. Not that I do not like the boxy look as well I do because I have some Zhoe Legends and some Aura's which are both square and boxy. I find the wings add a different look to the bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexia-alexia-midi-yourstyle-your-grace.html?m=1


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexia-alexia-midi-yourstyle-your-grace.html?m=1
> View attachment 3980952



That’s one nice bag. Not my style at the moment, but I can totally appreciate the beauty.


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> If you don’t mind sharing, what is the difference in price between the Zhoe and the Zhoe legend?


I got my Zhoe Legend in Verona at EUR 345 (before the cost of the added zipper closure and before the Valentine's discount promo). I'm not sure what the cost of Zhoe is in the Verona leathers, but I think Verona is typically priced the same as Merinos, and Merinos Zhoe currently turns up on the website at EUR 325.


----------



## starkfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexia-alexia-midi-yourstyle-your-grace.html?m=1
> View attachment 3980952


Dayum! This reminds me a lot of Ignes' Gabrielle bag (which I had back in the day), and the top part of Foley + Corinna's City totes too (which came in various sizes, and which I also lusted after back in the day). I might need to see more pics of this one (especially in less structured leathers, and how the zipper closure looks in this style), and hopefully Colette will review this bag too, but this might very well be a future MM bag for me...


----------



## TotinScience

starkfan said:


> Dayum! This reminds me a lot of Ignes' Gabrielle bag (which I had back in the day), and the top part of Foley + Corinna's City totes too (which came in various sizes, and which I also lusted after back in the day). I might need to see more pics of this one (especially in less structured leathers, and how the zipper closure looks in this style), and hopefully Colette will review this bag too, but this might very well be a future MM bag for me...


You totally beat me to it - I was about to say it looks like a bit like F&C city tote, but BETTER. I see Alexia midi in my future...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> Dayum! This reminds me a lot of Ignes' Gabrielle bag (which I had back in the day), and the top part of Foley + Corinna's City totes too (which came in various sizes, and which I also lusted after back in the day). I might need to see more pics of this one (especially in less structured leathers, and how the zipper closure looks in this style), and hopefully Colette will review this bag too, but this might very well be a future MM bag for me...


I'm thinking it might be nice a little less structured too.


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> You totally beat me to it - I was about to say it looks like a bit like F&C city tote, but BETTER. I see Alexia midi in my future...


 It's the added depth that F+C's City tote never had (and the lack of that foldover closure, which I always thought looked like it could get cumbersome in the F+C City) -- the added depth and a zipper closure were also the features that the Ignes Gabrielle had, which drew me to it as a surrogate for the F+C City tote.


Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm thinking it might be nice a little less structured too.


 x 2 -- the Ignes Gabrielle that I had was in a soft, unstructured leather too (Ignes's tinted leather -- which has the same suppleness and hardiness that Verona has, come to think of it! ) -- and it looked fabulous with a little slouch!

Let me see if I can dig up any old threads that I may have posted my Ignes Gabrielle in...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> It's the added depth that F+C's City tote never had (and the lack of that foldover closure, which I always thought looked like it could get cumbersome in the F+C City) -- the added depth and a zipper closure were also the features that the Ignes Gabrielle had, which drew me to it as a surrogate for the F+C City tote.
> 
> x 2 -- the Ignes Gabrielle that I had was in a soft, unstructured leather too (Ignes's tinted leather -- which has the same suppleness and hardiness that Verona has, come to think of it! ) -- and it looked fabulous with a little slouch!
> 
> Let me see if I can dig up any old threads that I may have posted my Ignes Gabrielle in...


Ooh pictures would be nice. I did a quick search on the Gabrielle bag but all I saw were Chanel bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@starkfan 

I think i found it. I love the slouch!


----------



## starkfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> Ooh pictures would be nice. I did a quick search on the Gabrielle bag but all I saw were Chanel bags.


It took me a bit to figure out how to find my old threads, but here it is! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pics-are-here-update-reveal-on-page-2.456425/ Looking back at those old photos, I remember now that Ignes' Gabrielle was also designed to have a bit of drapiness on the front and back panels -- IIRC, even when some of the ladies in TPF requested for this style to be reinforced, it still had that bit of pleating at the top to give the "drapey" look overall. My Gabrielle in that thread was definitely unreinforced, though, so it was super drapey/soft.

The Alexia in a softer/unstructured leather probably won't look quite as drapey/unstructured as the Ignes Gabrielle, but it might still gain a bit of a smoosh the way Balenciaga Cities do!


----------



## starkfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3981038
> @starkfan
> 
> I think i found it. I love the slouch!


Yup, that's the one!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> It took me a bit to figure out how to find my old threads, but here it is! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pics-are-here-update-reveal-on-page-2.456425/ Looking back at those old photos, I remember now that Ignes' Gabrielle was also designed to have a bit of drapiness on the front and back panels -- IIRC, even when some of the ladies in TPF requested for this style to be reinforced, it still had that bit of pleating at the top to give the "drapey" look overall. My Gabrielle in that thread was definitely unreinforced, though, so it was super drapey/soft.
> 
> The Alexia in a softer/unstructured leather probably won't look quite as drapey/unstructured as the Ignes Gabrielle, but it might still gain a bit of a smoosh the way Balenciaga Cities do!


Very pretty bag! What made you get rid of it?


----------



## starkfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> Very pretty bag! What made you get rid of it?


It was a few (small) cumulative factors that added up over time -- the red fabric lining I chose started rubbing off onto light-coloured fabric pouches I had in my bag, the shoulder strap that I was using with the bag started to stretch oddly at the ends (possibly due to the weight of what I typically lug around with me), mould started to affect the leather strap too (though I must caveat that I live in a tropical climate, and the house I was living in at the time also seemed to have a particular humidity issue that affected another contemporary designer bag I had), and around that time I also started moving on to higher-end designer brands like Balenciaga (which checks a lot of the same boxes that my Gabrielle did) -- so I eventually started falling out of love with it, and I also needed to make space for my growing Balenciaga addiction.

Looking back at those pics, I'm almost starting to kick myself for letting it go!  Although I did save a wristlet that was made in that lovely leather, which I take out every now and then to fondle...


----------



## mleleigh

All these midi structured bags are making my dreams come true


----------



## TotinScience

I think in softer leather it would be reminiscent of Hermes Evelyn, but for a FAR less money and without a giant H


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexia-alexia-midi-yourstyle-your-grace.html?m=1
> View attachment 3980952


I really like Alexia but.....  am I crazy to dream of a mini size?  With a bad back I have become very conscious of not dragging around the contents of my entire house in my bag, mini bags are the way to go for me from now on. 

And I know it's only been 7 days since ordering, but I am getting antsy about receiving my Little Muse in vacchetta.   I can't wait--I keep obsessively checked my emails for a shipping notification.  Sad.....


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> I got my Zhoe Legend in Verona at EUR 345 (before the cost of the added zipper closure and before the Valentine's discount promo). I'm not sure what the cost of Zhoe is in the Verona leathers, but I think Verona is typically priced the same as Merinos, and Merinos Zhoe currently turns up on the website at EUR 325.


Thank you for sharing this.  I appreciate it.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I think I bought my Zhoe Legend in third quarter of 2015 and I can't remember if there was a promotion running then.  Got mine below 300 euros then.  If I recall correctly, Zhoe Legend is priced a little higher than Zhoe.  No idea about current pricing, sorry.


Thank you so much.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> When I bought my Zhoe Legend sometime second half of 2016 I paid 325 Euros about $400 and the Zhoe at that time was 305 euros about $375. I am not sure of the price now. I like both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend. Some people do not like the wings on Zhoe but I personally love that added design which makes it less boxy looking. Not that I do not like the boxy look as well I do because I have some Zhoe Legends and some Aura's which are both square and boxy. I find the wings add a different look to the bag.


I have a Zhoe and I really like it.  To me it does not have "wings".  When I think of wings I think of Celene.  Now those puppies have wings!!


----------



## southernbelle43

This newest bag would work for me!!! The lovely curves combined with the simplistic style is simply gorgeous.  Hubby just surprised me with a gift of extra money, so I am very very tempted!!!!!

How do you think it would look in that dark green vacchetta which I have been craving for six months, but waiting for the right style?


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> This newest bag would work for me!!! The lovely curves combined with the simplistic style is simply gorgeous.  Hubby just surprised me with a gift of extra money, so I am very very tempted!!!!!
> 
> How do you think it would look in that dark green vacchetta which I have been craving for six months, but waiting for the right style?



It would look great in the dark green vacchetta!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> When I bought my Zhoe Legend sometime second half of 2016 I paid 325 Euros about $400 and the Zhoe at that time was 305 euros about $375. I am not sure of the price now. I like both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend. Some people do not like the wings on Zhoe but I personally love that added design which makes it less boxy looking. Not that I do not like the boxy look as well I do because I have some Zhoe Legends and some Aura's which are both square and boxy. I find the wings add a different look to the bag.


Hehe, I'm one of those who do not like the "wings", though I must say that I enjoy my mini Zhoe and I think the wings are not that prominent.  I just prefer boxy somehow.



Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/alexia-alexia-midi-yourstyle-your-grace.html?m=1
> View attachment 3980952


I love this! Not my usual style but it will be a welcome addition!  I find it really pretty!

ETA:  I hope Marco shows pics of the  inside.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3981038
> @starkfan
> 
> I think i found it. I love the slouch!


I so wanted this bag back then! I just never got around to buying one.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> This newest bag would work for me!!! The lovely curves combined with the simplistic style is simply gorgeous.  Hubby just surprised me with a gift of extra money, so I am very very tempted!!!!!
> 
> How do you think it would look in that dark green vacchetta which I have been craving for six months, but waiting for the right style?


I think the Alexa would be beautiful in the dark green vachetta! Just enough shape to be interesting and simple enough lines to really show off that leather.


----------



## lenie

I really like the Alexia! It’s different from my other MM bags and I like the elegant, simple lines. I ordered the full size in the Tan Pompei.


----------



## Taimi

I really like the new Alexia (and its name is almost the same as my all time favorite’s, Mulberry Alexa [emoji1]). I’ve decided that I just have to have an orange bag to cheer me up. I was considering a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, but now I started to think that maybe I should go for an Alexia in orange nappa.. Decisions, decisions.. [emoji4] Have anyone already ordered one? I’d love to see some mod shots! I’d go for the midi size.


----------



## TotinScience

Taimi said:


> I really like the new Alexia (and its name is almost the same as my all time favorite’s, Mulberry Alexa [emoji1]). I’ve decided that I just have to have an orange bag to cheer me up. I was considering a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, but now I started to think that maybe I should go for an Alexia in orange nappa.. Decisions, decisions.. [emoji4] Have anyone already ordered one? I’d love to see some mod shots! I’d go for the midi size.


Tangerine Nappa is also an amazing choice, just sayin' 
I think this might be THE eggplant pompei bag for me (in midi). Amazingly, I think I like it even more than Muse (just personal preference, I love flatter bags)


----------



## mleleigh

All of the Muses have been added to the website!

This is bad ladies... I now want both a Muse Midi and an Alexia.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I really like the new Alexia (and its name is almost the same as my all time favorite’s, Mulberry Alexa [emoji1]). I’ve decided that I just have to have an orange bag to cheer me up. I was considering a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, but now I started to think that maybe I should go for an Alexia in orange nappa.. Decisions, decisions.. [emoji4] Have anyone already ordered one? I’d love to see some mod shots! I’d go for the midi size.


I have a Zhoe in orange Nappa it was my 3rd MM bag that I bought and I absolutely love the leather. It is such a great color and such a lovely leather. Odebdo was the lovely lady who convinced me that orange was the new black and that I should get an orange nappa bag. I was not disappointed a fabulous color and a fabulous leather.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> All of the Muses have been added to the website!
> 
> This is bad ladies... I now want both a Muse Midi and an Alexia.


I am in the same boat! 
Must wait, though. Some clearing out needs to happen first. But that Alexia is totally calling to me.


----------



## fashionista1984

Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

fashionista1984 said:


> Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!


Congrats! Can’t wait to see it. I’m on the east coast of the US. The longest it’s taken to receive a bag is about 2 weeks. The shortest, about a week.


----------



## lenie

fashionista1984 said:


> Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!



That is going to be beautiful! I was thinking of getting that same color but I was concerned about the handles getting dirty. The marine lining will look great with the blush. 
The length of time to make and ship the bag depends upon how many orders he is getting. I think the Alexia was a hit and he is getting quite a few orders. Once it ships, it usually takes about a week to receive. Congratulations on a gorgeous bag- what a great first MM choice!


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!


That is going to be gorgeous! Please please post mod shots, lovely ladies who got Alexias big and small, plus also what fits! I am wondering how much real estate these bags have due to the invard handle curves


----------



## fashionista1984

Devyn Danielle said:


> Congrats! Can’t wait to see it. I’m on the east coast of the US. The longest it’s taken to receive a bag is about 2 weeks. The shortest, about a week.



Oh WOW. THAT is fast! I’m in NY. 2 weeks or even a month is a pleasant surprise. Lol. I thought it would be much longer than that. 



lenie said:


> That is going to be beautiful! I was thinking of getting that same color but I was concerned about the handles getting dirty. The marine lining will look great with the blush.
> The length of time to make and ship the bag depends upon how many orders he is getting. I think the Alexia was a hit and he is getting quite a few orders. Once it ships, it usually takes about a week to receive. Congratulations on a gorgeous bag- what a great first MM choice!



Yes, I had the handles cross my mind but I’ve got some Twillies I plan to wrap on the handle part and i think it will give it a nice pop of color too. I went with the marine lining bc I thought it gave it a bit of that almost “Tiffany blue” feminine compliment to the already feminine pink exterior. 



TotinScience said:


> That is going to be gorgeous! Please please post mod shots, lovely ladies who got Alexias big and small, plus also what fits! I am wondering how much real estate these bags have due to the invard handle curves



I most certainly will! I am so excited!!! I know what I want next but idk if it’s possible to create. Id love a Calista hobo in the deep blue Africa leather with a stripe of the flirt red pebbled on the sides and maybe even the handle. Lol!


----------



## pdxhb

fashionista1984 said:


> Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!


I can't wait to see this!!
Orders are usually pretty quick, given that they are made individually. I have waited up to a month to receive a shipment - I live on the west coast of the US.


----------



## lenie

I most certainly will! I am so excited!!! I know what I want next but idk if it’s possible to create. Id love a Calista hobo in the deep blue Africa leather with a stripe of the flirt red pebbled on the sides and maybe even the handle. Lol![/QUOTE]

The Calista is one of my favorite styles. That is an interesting idea. You can always ask Marco. However, the front and back sections of the bag are one piece of leather each, so putting a color on the sides may mean extra seams on the sides of the bag. The handle is a separate piece of leather so that could be a different color.


----------



## Odebdo

These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!

So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.

Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei




Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.




And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Odebdo said:


> These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!
> 
> So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.
> 
> Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei
> 
> View attachment 3983424
> 
> 
> Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 3983429
> 
> 
> And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!


Wow! The more I see eggplant, the more I love it. I’m
not a big fan of many shades of purple, but this shade would work for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> Well, I just did it! My first purchase from MM! I went with the full size Alexia in Blush Pompei leather, marine lining, and light gold hardware. I am so excited! Can anyone shine a light on how long it takes to make and arrive? I’m hoping not longer than 60 days but I can happily wait longer if needed!


Well now you have gone and done it!  There is no stopping... When you open the box, then the cover and that handbag just takes your breath away you will be plotting how to get the next one.  But you are not alone, we are here and can share your agony at not having as much money as you need to buy them ALL.


----------



## southernbelle43

Odebdo said:


> These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!
> 
> So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.
> 
> Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei
> 
> View attachment 3983424
> 
> 
> Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 3983429
> 
> 
> And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!


My goodness, that eggplant color is awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

OK ladies here is some more good information from Marco.  I has written and asked him to explain why all of his leathers smell so good.  I received this in response.  He is so nice to take the time to write such a long note.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> OK ladies here is some more good information from Marco.  I has written and asked him to explain why all of his leathers smell so good.  I received this in response.  He is so nice to take the time to write such a long note.
> View attachment 3983572
> View attachment 3983573



Wonderful piece! I’m proud to be an owner of his bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Wonderful piece! I’m proud to be an owner of his bags!


Me too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> OK ladies here is some more good information from Marco.  I has written and asked him to explain why all of his leathers smell so good.  I received this in response.  He is so nice to take the time to write such a long note.
> View attachment 3983572
> View attachment 3983573


So wonderful! I've been reading this thread for a year and have yet to make a purchase, yet somehow I'm a loyal fan! I really must get my first MM bag soon!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> OK ladies here is some more good information from Marco.  I has written and asked him to explain why all of his leathers smell so good.  I received this in response.  He is so nice to take the time to write such a long note.
> View attachment 3983572
> View attachment 3983573


Lol just noticed my grammar is a little lax in this post i.e., HAD written would be correct


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.


Me three!  I enjoy carrying my MM bags more than the majority of my premiere designer bags.


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!
> 
> So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.
> 
> Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei
> 
> View attachment 3983424
> 
> 
> Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 3983429
> 
> 
> And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!


That Mini Muse is adorable!!!!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...better pictures of mini Muse because well, she matched my outfit lol!

She holds more than I would have thought. Midi Penelope, mini Penelope, a card case (not MM), and some odds and ends. 

I like the secure top of this little guy...will be perfect for crossbody if you want. I could see this in Black for a date night bag!


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> Ok...better pictures of mini Muse because well, she matched my outfit lol!
> 
> She holds more than I would have thought. Midi Penelope, mini Penelope, a card case (not MM), and some odds and ends.
> 
> I like the secure top of this little guy...will be perfect for crossbody if you want. I could see this in Black for a date night bag!
> 
> View attachment 3984425
> 
> View attachment 3984426
> 
> View attachment 3984428


So pretty!


----------



## Odebdo

Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18

On shoulder (strap shortest setting)




Handheld




Crossbody (strap shortest setting)




So this is a small bag. But it is super cute


----------



## dcooney4

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute


It looks adorable on you. Such a pretty bag.


----------



## TotinScience

@Odebdo, it actually looks super cute on you! It is bigger than I thought based on capacity (since Penny Midi is actually not THAT small) and how it looks on you. So adorable 
For those who care about this sort of thing - the website now has a top view of the Alexia - she looks mighty thin. This style would be good for carrying some files I imagine, not sure about a laptop capacity


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute



Wow Odebbie, this bag is not as small as I first imagined!! It has a wonderful size ! I might be tempted, but allthough I have gone down in bagsizes until I can carry my larger ones, I tend to go towards the midi Muse..or should I .. lol !


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Ok, so I definitely want a little Muse after seeing those Mod shots. Midi Muse first, then a little Muse in one of the stiffer leathers.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.


I am also proud to be an owner of his bags. In fact I think Bonnie and I are the owners of the first 2 bags produced by Marco for his MM line.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Ok...better pictures of mini Muse because well, she matched my outfit lol!
> 
> She holds more than I would have thought. Midi Penelope, mini Penelope, a card case (not MM), and some odds and ends.
> 
> I like the secure top of this little guy...will be perfect for crossbody if you want. I could see this in Black for a date night bag!
> 
> View attachment 3984425
> 
> View attachment 3984426
> 
> View attachment 3984428


Odebdo this bag is just amazing. Holds much more than I thought it would. I am in love with it. Sigh where is that money tree when you need it. I also love Alexia!!!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute



I also do not like doing modeling shots so I get it but you and the bag look fabulous!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> My new pink nappa Zhoe with light blue lining I love it. I think this pink nappa has a lavender undertone at least that is what I am seeing. I took some photos but the color is so way off I do not want to post them. I will try again and see if I can get a better photo that shows the real color of the leather.


Did you ever post pics of the pink nappa Zhoe?  I am curious to see what it looks like IRL and if I want to take the plunge.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute


Sooo cute!! Hope you could also post modshots of the midi Muse.


----------



## pdxhb

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute



Thank you for these! I really like this Mini - super cute plus it looks just great on you!


----------



## ajamy

Odebdo said:


> Ok...so do not like doing modeling shots, but I did. I am not petite...5’4 and size 16/18
> 
> On shoulder (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984693
> 
> 
> Handheld
> 
> View attachment 3984694
> 
> 
> Crossbody (strap shortest setting)
> 
> View attachment 3984695
> 
> 
> So this is a small bag. But it is super cute


Thank you for these, I was not sure about the mini at first but seeing it modelled has sold it to me.  And the sky Verona is a gorgeous colour.  Now just have to decide on leather and colour for me,  (and wait for a sale maybe!)


----------



## bonniekir

Odebdo said:


> These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!
> 
> So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.
> 
> Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei
> 
> View attachment 3983424
> 
> 
> Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 3983429
> 
> 
> And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!



Lol!! Mr. Italy 
Well, my hubby does not share my interest in bags or dogs at all! So I have stopped showing him new bags.. only response will be without even looking away from his papers: it’s nice, hope you will enjoy it


----------



## Sickgrl13

White box has arrived from Italy!!!!!!  Here is a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta. Love love love this bag. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] More than ample room to carry a card case, key case, change purse, and two phones.  (And please excuse any and all cat hair.)


Here is the Little Muse next to a Penelope Midi for size comparison.


And finally a wrap bracelet in the original deep violet merinos. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I can definitely see getting more of those.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> White box has arrived from Italy!!!!!!  Here is a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta. Love love love this bag. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] More than ample room to carry a card case, key case, change purse, and two phones.  (And please excuse any and all cat hair.)
> View attachment 3985384
> 
> Here is the Little Muse next to a Penelope Midi for size comparison.
> View attachment 3985385
> 
> And finally a wrap bracelet in the original deep violet merinos. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I can definitely see getting more of those.
> View attachment 3985387


Wow!!! Muse is so beautiful in vachetta - thanks for sharing


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> White box has arrived from Italy!!!!!!  Here is a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta. Love love love this bag. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] More than ample room to carry a card case, key case, change purse, and two phones.  (And please excuse any and all cat hair.)
> View attachment 3985384
> 
> Here is the Little Muse next to a Penelope Midi for size comparison.
> View attachment 3985385
> 
> And finally a wrap bracelet in the original deep violet merinos. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I can definitely see getting more of those.
> View attachment 3985387


Omg it's so cute!
I didn't know you can get a wrap bracelet! Now I definitely want one     
Do you mind sharing how much it was?


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow!!! Muse is so beautiful in vachetta - thanks for sharing


Thank you!  The smell of vacchetta is beyond scrumptious!


TotinScience said:


> Omg it's so cute!
> I didn't know you can get a wrap bracelet! Now I definitely want one
> Do you mind sharing how much it was?


  The bracelet was €30.


----------



## djfmn

Here is my pink Zhoe I finally have some photos that are reasonably accurate in color. I upgraded to the new version of Windows 10 recently and it does not have the photo editor that I used to resize my photos. I have had to find something else to install and resize my photos which also took some time.  The photo of the Zhoe hanging on the door is the most accurate color. It is a pink with a lilac undertone. It is really pretty and I find that it goes with a lot.


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> White box has arrived from Italy!!!!!!  Here is a Little Muse in river blue vacchetta. Love love love this bag. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] More than ample room to carry a card case, key case, change purse, and two phones.  (And please excuse any and all cat hair.)
> View attachment 3985384
> 
> Here is the Little Muse next to a Penelope Midi for size comparison.
> View attachment 3985385
> 
> And finally a wrap bracelet in the original deep violet merinos. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] I can definitely see getting more of those.
> View attachment 3985387


Absolutely stunning!! Thank you for the photos.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> View attachment 3985802
> View attachment 3985806
> View attachment 3985809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pink Zhoe I finally have some photos that are reasonably accurate in color. I upgraded to the new version of Windows 10 recently and it does not have the photo editor that I used to resize my photos. I have had to find something else to install and resize my photos which also took some time.  The photo of the Zhoe hanging on the door is the most accurate color. It is a pink with a lilac undertone. It is really pretty and I find that it goes with a lot.


Really lovely color! It looks like you could wear this across seasons.


----------



## pdxhb

Midi Sabrina in black Nappa from the sample sale arrived!
Here she is with a coach chain/leather strap for increased edge / rocker aesthetic.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> View attachment 3985802
> View attachment 3985806
> View attachment 3985809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pink Zhoe I finally have some photos that are reasonably accurate in color. I upgraded to the new version of Windows 10 recently and it does not have the photo editor that I used to resize my photos. I have had to find something else to install and resize my photos which also took some time.  The photo of the Zhoe hanging on the door is the most accurate color. It is a pink with a lilac undertone. It is really pretty and I find that it goes with a lot.



Thank you for posting!!!  Very pretty pink Zhoe. I hope Marco decides to stock this color at some point.  Or do I dare to wish for hot pink?  Gah!!!!


----------



## mleleigh

Anyone order a Muse Midi with a zip top? I'll be curious to see how exactly the zipper attaches given the inverted sides.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> View attachment 3985802
> View attachment 3985806
> View attachment 3985809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pink Zhoe I finally have some photos that are reasonably accurate in color. I upgraded to the new version of Windows 10 recently and it does not have the photo editor that I used to resize my photos. I have had to find something else to install and resize my photos which also took some time.  The photo of the Zhoe hanging on the door is the most accurate color. It is a pink with a lilac undertone. It is really pretty and I find that it goes with a lot.



I think the little undertone in the pink makes rhe difference! Now it is not just pink pink.. I am not a pinkish person, but with this tone , I could easily see a penny of some tyoe or a Flora or Phoebe.. and together with the new wrap bracelet.. this will be gorgeous for summer!!
Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> Midi Sabrina in black Nappa from the sample sale arrived!
> Here she is with a coach chain/leather strap for increased edge / rocker aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 3985849



Congrats with the lovely black Sabrina.. the bag does change look with the wider strap!! 
Makes it more visable !!


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I have a Zhoe in orange Nappa it was my 3rd MM bag that I bought and I absolutely love the leather. It is such a great color and such a lovely leather. Odebdo was the lovely lady who convinced me that orange was the new black and that I should get an orange nappa bag. I was not disappointed a fabulous color and a fabulous leather.



Your orange nappa Zhoe is gorgeous! I love the colour. It’s just the perfect orange for me. [emoji4] Now I’ll just have to decide the model of the bag..



djfmn said:


> View attachment 3985802
> View attachment 3985806
> View attachment 3985809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my pink Zhoe I finally have some photos that are reasonably accurate in color. I upgraded to the new version of Windows 10 recently and it does not have the photo editor that I used to resize my photos. I have had to find something else to install and resize my photos which also took some time.  The photo of the Zhoe hanging on the door is the most accurate color. It is a pink with a lilac undertone. It is really pretty and I find that it goes with a lot.



Thank you for these pics! I love the colour! It’s just the perfect pink which goes with everything and every season. [emoji5]

What do you ladies think about the grande Aura? Could it be perfect in orange nappa? [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

clearly I have an addiction to blue bags from Marco. There is a nylon mz Wallace in the back but 7 out of 8 of my blues are MM.


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3986549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearly I have an addiction to blue bags from Marco. There is a nylon mz Wallace in the back but 7 out of 8 of my blues are MM.



Lovely collection of blue bags!! I personally like the Africa a lot and it looks great in your model!


----------



## Juliemvis

Odebdo said:


> These are SUPER bad pictures....late at night and bad lighting to boot....but I got the midi Muse in eggplant Pompei and the mini Muse in Sky Verona...and the mini really IS mini. I can take pictures of it in comparison to the Little Athena and Daphne etc later, but it is small but oh so cute! The midi is a great size and I love the Pompei leather more than I thought I would!
> 
> So I will post better pictures later but wanted to put these out there since other than the blog post, there does not seem to be any on the midi and mini Muse.
> 
> Midi Muse in Eggplant Pompei
> 
> View attachment 3983424
> 
> 
> Mini Muse in sky Verona, in front of midi Muse in eggplant Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 3983429
> 
> 
> And as a funny after story...I had not expected these so quickly, but I ordered right by my birthday and am facebook friends with Marco as I have been buying bags from him for 10 or more years, and I think he rushed my order due to my birthday lol. So I had not warned/prepared my husband about the box. He said nothing until we were going to sleep...and then he said “What was in the box from Mr. Italy?” Which cracked me up!!



Great bags , I would love to see mod pics of the MIDI Muse when you have time x [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Your orange nappa Zhoe is gorgeous! I love the colour. It’s just the perfect orange for me. [emoji4] Now I’ll just have to decide the model of the bag..
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for these pics! I love the colour! It’s just the perfect pink which goes with everything and every season. [emoji5]
> 
> What do you ladies think about the grande Aura? Could it be perfect in orange nappa? [emoji4]


The grande Aura would be gorgeous in orange nappa.


----------



## Sickgrl13

So I carried Little Muse today for some errands and I love it.  Perfect size, easy to get in an out of.  I can see myself using this bag as much as my Penny messenger and definitely predict getting more of these cuties.
Just a head's up for all of you with gigantic phones, be aware that the slip pockets are very small and fit a iPhone 4 comfortably or iPhone 6 just barely.  Which is fine for me, as that is all I own but other may not be so happy.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> So I carried Little Muse today for some errands and I love it.  Perfect size, easy to get in an out of.  I can see myself using this bag as much as my Penny messenger and definitely predict getting more of these cuties.
> Just a head's up for all of you with gigantic phones, be aware that the slip pockets are very small and fit a iPhone 4 comfortably or iPhone 6 just barely.  Which is fine for me, as that is all I own but other may not be so happy.


@Sickgrl13 , thanks for sharing! 
On a related note, as a fellow (albeit a lot less creative) colorblocking fiend, I was thinking that Alexia can be color-blocked in some truly stunning way. She has so many cool surfaces to mix and match


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Really lovely color! It looks like you could wear this across seasons.


I think it is definitely a pink that can be worn all year round. I did not get a sample of the leather I went with Marco's description that he emailed to me. I trust his judgement I told him what I was looking for and he thought I would like this pink and he felt it was a versatile color. I was pleased with the color and I think it goes with lots of different outfits in my closet. This is the second pink leather bag I have requested as a special bespoke leather and I have not been disappointed.
I am attaching photos of what I called the peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. I believe Marco did have some of this leather available after I had my bag made. It is the most gorgeous color and I get lots of compliments when I wear it. I asked Marco to find a peachy pink leather and I think I sent him the Pantone color I was wanting. He went to the tannery and selected this leather which was exactly what I was after. I also love the brown strap contrast I think it really shows up the peachy pink leather.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I think it is definitely a pink that can be worn all year round. I did not get a sample of the leather I went with Marco's description that he emailed to me. I trust his judgement I told him what I was looking for and he thought I would like this pink and he felt it was a versatile color. I was pleased with the color and I think it goes with lots of different outfits in my closet. This is the second pink leather bag I have requested as a special bespoke leather and I have not been disappointed.
> I am attaching photos of what I called the peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. I believe Marco did have some of this leather available after I had my bag made. It is the most gorgeous color and I get lots of compliments when I wear it. I asked Marco to find a peachy pink leather and I think I sent him the Pantone color I was wanting. He went to the tannery and selected this leather which was exactly what I was after. I also love the brown strap contrast I think it really shows up the peachy pink leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986931
> View attachment 3986932
> View attachment 3986933


That peachy pink is absolutely perfect!
Your example is inspiring me to consider a special request - I have actually been thinking about a pink / peach color blocked bag for summer. Like perhaps a Sabrina midi....


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Congrats with the lovely black Sabrina.. the bag does change look with the wider strap!!
> Makes it more visable !!


Thanks!
It's amazingly comfortable to wear. I took her out last night - will probably keep wearing her for another week.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> That peachy pink is absolutely perfect!
> Your example is inspiring me to consider a special request - I have actually been thinking about a pink / peach color blocked bag for summer. Like perhaps a Sabrina midi....


I think MM might still have this leather available. It is such a great color you won't be sorry with this leather.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I think it is definitely a pink that can be worn all year round. I did not get a sample of the leather I went with Marco's description that he emailed to me. I trust his judgement I told him what I was looking for and he thought I would like this pink and he felt it was a versatile color. I was pleased with the color and I think it goes with lots of different outfits in my closet. This is the second pink leather bag I have requested as a special bespoke leather and I have not been disappointed.
> I am attaching photos of what I called the peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. I believe Marco did have some of this leather available after I had my bag made. It is the most gorgeous color and I get lots of compliments when I wear it. I asked Marco to find a peachy pink leather and I think I sent him the Pantone color I was wanting. He went to the tannery and selected this leather which was exactly what I was after. I also love the brown strap contrast I think it really shows up the peachy pink leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986931
> View attachment 3986932
> View attachment 3986933



If this isn’t the most gorgeous bag on the planet, I don’t know what is (except for Beloved Ocean, of course).


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
New colors and promo
Hot pink nappa lovers, today is your day . I am VERY interested in glitter Pompei!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> New colors and promo
> Hot pink nappa lovers, today is your day . I am VERY interested in glitter Pompei!


Wow, Spring has sprung!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I wish there were “real” leather sample pics...  I torture myself!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> New colors and promo
> Hot pink nappa lovers, today is your day . I am VERY interested in glitter Pompei!


That glitter everose Pompei looks like it has the potential to be super gorgeous


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That glitter everose Pompei looks like it has the potential to be super gorgeous


I want to see the real swatches of Silver Pompei and...everything else


----------



## Taimi

Oh no, I wanna see real leather samples! The new colours seem to be gorgeous! [emoji3]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I am confused about the Flamingo merinos. I would expect it to be pink.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/
> New colors and promo
> Hot pink nappa lovers, today is your day . I am VERY interested in glitter Pompei!


I wonder if it will be similar to the glitter nabuk. Those swatches are pretty.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> I wish there were “real” leather sample pics...  I torture myself!


Same here!!  Wondering about cyber yellow pebbled, hot pink nappa and silver Pompei.


----------



## TotinScience

So if Silver Pompei is what I envision it to be, I am plotting 3 versions of a bag, but can't decide which one 
Alexia midi colorblocked with silver pompei front and back, but  sides, handles, and bottom in either:
-lead Africa with silver hardware - a perfect light bag for summer and a winter wonderland kind of bag for colder time
-OR a dark blue leather (maybe river vacchetta or deep blue Africa?) with light gold HW  for a nautical look (90% of my summer clothes are navy )
OR with hot pink nappa with dark gunmetal as a pop of color type of bag!
Decisions, decisions


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> So if Silver Pompei is what I envision it to be, I am plotting 3 versions of a bag, but can't decide which one
> Alexia midi colorblocked with silver pompei front and back, but  sides, handles, and bottom in either:
> -lead Africa with silver hardware - a perfect light bag for summer and a winter wonderland kind of bag for colder time
> -OR a dark blue leather (maybe river vacchetta or deep blue Africa?) with light gold HW  for a nautical look (90% of my summer clothes are navy )
> OR with hot pink nappa with dark gunmetal as a pop of color type of bag!
> Decisions, decisions


These ALL sound gorgeous!
I admit to being partial to your silver and blue idea - especially if you went with the deep blue africa.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

You know you are a Massaccesi fan when Marco's work starts showing up in dreams.  Last night, I dreamed I was at a vast cafeteria where I'd never been before.  I left my bag--which was a Sauro Tan Selene (which I do not own in real life, but if I remember correctly, something similar sorely tempted me on the BST recently)--with my friend and went off to look at all the different food stations before choosing what to have for lunch.  It was a huge cafeteria so it took me a long time to get my food, and when I got back to the table, my friend and my Sauro Tan Selene were gone.  I remember thinking to myself that I should have never left my Massaccesi with her, of course she would want to keep it for herself.  Maybe what I had was a nightmare!


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> You know you are a Massaccesi fan when Marco's work starts showing up in dreams.  Last night, I dreamed I was at a vast cafeteria where I'd never been before.  I left my bag--which was a Sauro Tan Selene (which I do not own in real life, but if I remember correctly, something similar sorely tempted me on the BST recently)--with my friend and went off to look at all the different food stations before choosing what to have for lunch.  It was a huge cafeteria so it took me a long time to get my food, and when I got back to the table, my friend and my Sauro Tan Selene were gone.  I remember thinking to myself that I should have never left my Massaccesi with her, of course she would want to keep it for herself.  Maybe what I had was a nightmare!  [emoji38]


Tooo funny!  [emoji23]


----------



## TotinScience

Swatch pics are updated!


----------



## Taimi

Now I’m in trouble! [emoji4] I’d love to have a bag in pink athene leather too! I sent an email to Marco last evening and he told me that the flamingo is lighter and more matte orange than orange nappa, perfect for spring! I just can’t make up my mind with the orange yet so maybe I should go for the pink athene now. I’ve admired the athene leather for some time now and I’m sure it’d be gorgeous in pink! [emoji4]

(I tried to add a pic of colour comparison of orange nappa and flamingo, which Marco sent me, but it didn’t work.. I’ve had issues with attaching photos earlier too.)


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here!!  Wondering about cyber yellow pebbled, hot pink nappa and silver Pompei.



I am wondering if the hot pink Nappa is the same leather as my pink Zhoe. I sent Marco and email and asked him if it is I have not had a reply yet. I will let you know if it is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes let us know.. I really like your pink zhoe


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I am wondering if the hot pink Nappa is the same leather as my pink Zhoe. I sent Marco and email and asked him if it is I have not had a reply yet. I will let you know if it is.



I thought that maybe the light pink nappa could be the same leather as your lovely Zhoe. It’s really pretty! If it is, I’m even more in trouble as I love so many of the new colours.

What do you ladies think about the everose pompei? I just wonder could it be the same colour as the Mulberry’s dark blush some years ago. I just love the colour! I’d like to see better swatches of the new colours though. I find it quite difficult to make a decisions based on those pics. And the sale ends tomorrow.


----------



## pdxhb

Here are a few photos of my new balck Nappa Midi Sabrina next to the full size Muse in Aubergine Pompei. I have included a couple looks at what fits inside in case that helps anyone who is considering the Midi Sabrina - I am in love with her!! The contents shown are: Midi Penelope in purple Merinos, a trifold Coach wallet, my big bunch of keys on a jade pebbled leash from another MM bag, my ipod, and some tickets from my outing on Friday. I was pleasantly surprised at how well the contents fit (with a bit of room to soare) and still let the bag form comfortably to my side. For security, I use the interior zip pocket for my wallet. My phone fits in one of the interior slip pockets. 
On color, the last photo is the best representation.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Swatch pics are updated!


If you click on the swatch image, it opens up a larger image.  That sort of helps a little, but still in a quandary on what to choose!


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I am wondering if the hot pink Nappa is the same leather as my pink Zhoe. I sent Marco and email and asked him if it is I have not had a reply yet. I will let you know if it is.


FYI I got a response from Marco he said my pink nappa Zhoe is not the same leather as the hot pink nappa. The new Hot Pink Nappa is slightly darker and more saturated than the pink nappa used to produce my Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I thought that maybe the light pink nappa could be the same leather as your lovely Zhoe. It’s really pretty! If it is, I’m even more in trouble as I love so many of the new colours.
> 
> What do you ladies think about the everose pompei? I just wonder could it be the same colour as the Mulberry’s dark blush some years ago. I just love the colour! I’d like to see better swatches of the new colours though. I find it quite difficult to make a decisions based on those pics. And the sale ends tomorrow.



I heard back from Marco my pink nappa Zhoe is not the hot pink Nappa. He said the Hot Pink Nappa is slightly darker and more saturated than pink used to produce my pink nappa Zhoe.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> FYI I got a response from Marco he said my pink nappa Zhoe is not the same leather as the hot pink nappa. The new Hot Pink Nappa is slightly darker and more saturated than the pink nappa used to produce my Zhoe.


Really love the color of your pink bag. 
I am taking the plunge with the new hot pink in a coloblocked bag (my first!) - together with tangerine nappa.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I heard back from Marco my pink nappa Zhoe is not the hot pink Nappa. He said the Hot Pink Nappa is slightly darker and more saturated than pink used to produce my pink nappa Zhoe.



Thank you for the info! [emoji4] Your bag is so lovely so maybe the leather will be available later.

Well, I took the plunge and placed an order.. And quite exciting one, at least in my opinion. [emoji4] I ordered a grande Aura in everose glitter pompei with gold hardware and pink lining. I can’t wait it to arrive! I love dusky pink colours so I’m sure I’ll love it!


----------



## anitalilac

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the info! [emoji4] Your bag is so lovely so maybe the leather will be available later.
> 
> Well, I took the plunge and placed an order.. And quite exciting one, at least in my opinion. [emoji4] I ordered a grande Aura in everose glitter pompei with gold hardware and pink lining. I can’t wait it to arrive! I love dusky pink colours so I’m sure I’ll love it!


I can't wait to see, I am eyeing that leather in that color too. Maybe a Theia or a Diva....


----------



## Taimi

anitalilac said:


> I can't wait to see, I am eyeing that leather in that color too. Maybe a Theia or a Diva....



I’ll definitely post a pic, if I can.. I’d love to have a Diva, I haven’t any bucket bag. It would look gorgeous in pink Athene. Well, maybe someday. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

They haven't posted actual swatch photos have they?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the info! [emoji4] Your bag is so lovely so maybe the leather will be available later.
> 
> Well, I took the plunge and placed an order.. And quite exciting one, at least in my opinion. [emoji4] I ordered a grande Aura in everose glitter pompei with gold hardware and pink lining. I can’t wait it to arrive! I love dusky pink colours so I’m sure I’ll love it!


Looking forward to seeing it. I've been thinking about a Stella for a while. I think the silver glitter Pompeii may add a certain glitz to the Stella making it a really pretty bag for dressy events.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Looking forward to seeing it. I've been thinking about a Stella for a while. I think the silver glitter Pompeii may add a certain glitz to the Stella making it a really pretty bag for dressy events.


I think a Stella in silver glitter Pompeii will be amazing. I have one in Cobalt blue Croco print and it is such a great bag. I find that I am able to use it during the day and at night. Such a fun bag.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I think a Stella in silver glitter Pompeii will be amazing. I have one in Cobalt blue Croco print and it is such a great bag. I find that I am able to use it during the day and at night. Such a fun bag.


I am dying to see glitter silver Pompei IRL.  I am thinking of another mini Muse or Penny messenger.


----------



## pdxhb

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the info! [emoji4] Your bag is so lovely so maybe the leather will be available later.
> 
> Well, I took the plunge and placed an order.. And quite exciting one, at least in my opinion. [emoji4] I ordered a grande Aura in everose glitter pompei with gold hardware and pink lining. I can’t wait it to arrive! I love dusky pink colours so I’m sure I’ll love it!


Can’t wait to see this pink! I am sure this will be a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Anyone had an issue with cracking edge paint on a Calista? I have several different leathers from Marco, and this is the first time I've had this issue. I'm not sure if it's the design of Calista or what, but disappointed that a purse from Last October has cracking issues. I did contact Marco concerning edge paint brands, and I've read here that Vernis edge paint is really good. We will see. The pictures show the worse of the cracking, but there are cracks by the magnetic closure as well.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> So pretty!



How do you like the color?  It looks a little bit blue... a little cream and a little grey.  I always go crazy w tiny samples and all the pinks  in the new summer 18 are confusing me...  so I’m checking out sky!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Coastal jewel said:


> How do you like the color?  It looks a little bit blue... a little cream and a little grey.  I always go crazy w tiny samples and all the pinks  in the new summer 18 are confusing me...  so I’m checking out sky!



This is a question about the SKY Verona from the little Muse


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone had an issue with cracking edge paint on a Calista? I have several different leathers from Marco, and this is the first time I've had this issue. I'm not sure if it's the design of Calista or what, but disappointed that a purse from Last October has cracking issues. I did contact Marco concerning edge paint brands, and I've read here that Vernis edge paint is really good. We will see. The pictures show the worse of the cracking, but there are cracks by the magnetic closure as well.
> 
> View attachment 3990017
> View attachment 3990018
> View attachment 3990016


I have had no issue with my Calista but I did purchase a Demetra from a nice tPF lady and the edge paint on the handles is a little distressed - I've seen that on a couple other Demetras in the resale world. 
Curious to hear what Marco suggests - I have some MM bags that have soft, flat handles (Selene) which get worn to death and show no issues with the edge paint. I wonder if these slouchier styles with less reinforcing put strain on the edges or something?


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone had an issue with cracking edge paint on a Calista? I have several different leathers from Marco, and this is the first time I've had this issue. I'm not sure if it's the design of Calista or what, but disappointed that a purse from Last October has cracking issues. I did contact Marco concerning edge paint brands, and I've read here that Vernis edge paint is really good. We will see. The pictures show the worse of the cracking, but there are cracks by the magnetic closure as well.
> 
> View attachment 3990017
> View attachment 3990018
> View attachment 3990016



Oh! I’m sorry your bag got a problem. I hope Marco can help you. Mine is still fine, but then again I wore it less than a handful of time. But the handles of my Selene which I wear to death has nothing wrong. They still look very great.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> I have had no issue with my Calista but I did purchase a Demetra from a nice tPF lady and the edge paint on the handles is a little distressed - I've seen that on a couple other Demetras in the resale world.
> Curious to hear what Marco suggests - I have some MM bags that have soft, flat handles (Selene) which get worn to death and show no issues with the edge paint. I wonder if these slouchier styles with less reinforcing put strain on the edges or something?


That's interesting about Demetra. Are these the flat or rolled handles version you've noticed it on? Marco gave paint suggestions of Leather Max and Tarrago. He also said some customers have had success with Tandy Leather Eco-Flo Leather Dye. I read here about Vernis Edge Paint which is supposed to be good (used by Louis Vuitton and Hermes). So, we will see.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> That's interesting about Demetra. Are these the flat or rolled handles version you've noticed it on? Marco gave paint suggestions of Leather Max and Tarrago. He also said some customers have had success with Tandy Leather Eco-Flo Leather Dye. I read here about Vernis Edge Paint which is supposed to be good (used by Louis Vuitton and Hermes). So, we will see.


They're the flat handles. I haven't yet gotten up the courage to try re-paining them.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone had an issue with cracking edge paint on a Calista? I have several different leathers from Marco, and this is the first time I've had this issue. I'm not sure if it's the design of Calista or what, but disappointed that a purse from Last October has cracking issues. I did contact Marco concerning edge paint brands, and I've read here that Vernis edge paint is really good. We will see. The pictures show the worse of the cracking, but there are cracks by the magnetic closure as well.
> 
> View attachment 3990017
> View attachment 3990018
> View attachment 3990016



Ohh, sorry this happened! I never had this problem, and since I only now the past 9 months have used the same Callista , Penny m, Demetra and aNother bag , nothing..Hope you can fix this!!


----------



## mleleigh

I’m looking forward to Alexia modshots, size comparisons, and a thorough review. I hope Colette is able to do one soon.


----------



## southernbelle43

I asked Marco about the “bling”of the new glitter Pompei and he sent this. It takes your breath away.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3990919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Marco about the “bling”of the new glitter Pompei and he sent this. It takes your breath away.
> View attachment 3990919


Wow, that's gorgeous, absolutely stunning !! I find it odd that real swatches are only avail by request.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3990919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Marco about the “bling”of the new glitter Pompei and he sent this. It takes your breath away.
> View attachment 3990919


That is stunning!!! Is this the rose (or whatever that color name is)?


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> That is stunning!!! Is this the rose (or whatever that color name is)?


Everose.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous, absolutely stunning !! I find it odd that real swatches are only avail by request.


I got the impression they were working on the photography to publish it?


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Everose.


Thanks!
It really is beautiful. I’m eyeing the Platunum - maybe for a Stella.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Omg, what a dream. I hope this leather isn't super limited because it's sooooo pretty


----------



## lenie

mleleigh said:


> I’m looking forward to Alexia modshots, size comparisons, and a thorough review. I hope Colette is able to do one soon.



My Alexia in tan pompei just shipped. That was really fast!


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> Thanks!
> It really is beautiful. I’m eyeing the Platunum - maybe for a Stella.



I like the platinum too. I would love to see a picture of the platinum. The everose is so beautiful. I really like the shimmer of this new leather.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3990919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Marco about the “bling”of the new glitter Pompei and he sent this. It takes your breath away.
> View attachment 3990919



Wow, this is super gorgeous! Now I’m so happy that I ordered a grande Aura in this leather. I didn’t get a real swatch so I ordered it a little bit ”blindly”, but now I’m super happy I did! [emoji4] Thank you for sharing the pics!


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> My Alexia in tan pompei just shipped. That was really fast!


Yay! 
Please please post comparison shots to other bags and what fits! I’m pretty set on getting Alexia colorblocked in silver Pompei and blue Africa, now just need to see which size to get and await for a sale because I’m cheap


----------



## southernbelle43

And I ordered the Alexia midi in silver glitter Pompei, silver HW and marine lining.  I usually do not order special linings but that leather is so blingy it needs a bright lining.  I hope mine ships fast.


----------



## anabg

I wish he would have a camera bag available. I am on the market for one..


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> I wish he would have a camera bag available. I am on the market for one..



I agree. Something small/medium, compact, simple and soft that would showcase his great leather well.


----------



## fashionista1984

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 3990919
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Marco about the “bling”of the new glitter Pompei and he sent this. It takes your breath away.
> View attachment 3990919



Wow wow wow. I wish I hadn’t seen this. I just emailed him to order the Muse in this!


----------



## TotinScience

Happy International Women's Day, everyone! Perhaps a celebratory sale is in order ?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Marco sent me comparison shots of the Pompeii in different lighting.


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 3993853
> View attachment 3993854
> View attachment 3993855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco sent me comparison shots of the Pompeii in different lighting.



What is the color next to the blue-silver or platinum?


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## lenie

It seems it’s the silver next to the blue (sugarcane) swatch. The platinum looks more gold toned than grey toned. All are so pretty.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Agree Lenie.. and they weren’t marked in the photos.  Lovely... I want a sale with ALL leathers so I can pick my favorites from all my sample boards.  It’s torture to pick and not have the sample.  At least it is for me!


----------



## fashionista1984

What are your thoughts on Angel in Pompei leather but with handles like the Muse or Angelica? I like the idea of that style and it’s pockets in a stiff structured leather to use as a professional bag for work.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sounds awesome...  it is a great style.  Midi is as big as I can go... different handles would change it up and pompei would make it more structured.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Another successful morning of errands with Little Muse.  I LOVE this bag.  I definitely want one in silver glitter Pompei.....Now where's that sale when you need it?????


----------



## starkfan

Little Muse review by Colette, and a bonus promo on the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/2018/03/little-muse-bigheart.html

Whichever Massaccesi style is your favorite, this reveal arrives with a *promo!  *A little something for everyone!!!!  *Sunday 3/11 and Monday 3/12* receive *10%* off any MM style but if the style appears in any of the pictures below receive *20% off and a free lining upgrade!*



Coastal jewel said:


> Agree Lenie.. and they weren’t marked in the photos.  Lovely... I want a sale with ALL leathers so I can pick my favorites from all my sample boards.  It’s torture to pick and not have the sample.  At least it is for me!





Sickgrl13 said:


> Another successful morning of errands with Little Muse.  I LOVE this bag.  I definitely want one in silver glitter Pompei.....Now where's that sale when you need it?????


Marco must've heard you both, Coastal jewel and Sickgrl...  The latest promo is definitely tempting me, because I've had a Penelope Messenger in one of the older pebbled leathers on my "to-do" list for awhile... Gonna have to decide quickly if the 20% off is tempting enough for me, but that free lining upgrade is definitely a bonus!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I know!  I can get out my happy book of leather swatches and play!  I’ve been eying a Zhoe  or Little Athena.  Some say the little Athena is really small.  So now I have to go back and review all the comments.  .


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry, new to this brand. How would I go about taking advantage of this sale? I'm looking at the Aura Grande online. Do I just email what color and features I want?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Sorry, new to this brand. How would I go about taking advantage of this sale? I'm looking at the Aura Grande online. Do I just email what color and features I want?


Yes, email your order to the email address listed on the sale posting.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Sorry, new to this brand. How would I go about taking advantage of this sale? I'm looking at the Aura Grande online. Do I just email what color and features I want?



HI there. Welcome to Massacchesi world. I am excited for you to get an MM purse.  When you first open the box and then the bag and see and smell that leather, you will be hooked. The quality and especially the leather are unsurpassed.  Keep us informed about what you order and show us some pictures when it arrives. We love to share your excitement. And feel free to ask any questions. Also, if you have time go back through the posts...there is a wealth of information in there. I spent a couple of months reading hundreds of posts which enabled me to purchase my first bag feeling very confident about it even though I had never seen or touched the leathers.  And when it arrived it was everything I had hoped for and more!!!  The only mistake I ever made was not paying attention to sizes.  I ordered one that was absolutely HUGE and am still laughing about it. Gave it to my daughter.  And I ordered another that was too small for what I carry.  As another poster on here reminded me, I feel in love with the leather and did not pay attention to the size.  Have fun!!


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading but still not clear on the pros and cons of the leathers. It also seems that not all colors come in all leathers. My perfect bag doesn't puddle but isn't stiff either. I prefer it to weigh no more than 2.5lbs so it's not to heavy when I put in what I need to carry all day. Prefer shoulder or crossbody to hand carry. Best size is usually 12-14 "W x 9" H x 5-6" D. Should I just email that to Marco?


----------



## mleleigh

Kylacove said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading but still not clear on the pros and cons of the leathers. It also seems that not all colors come in all leathers. My perfect bag doesn't puddle but isn't stiff either. I prefer it to weigh no more than 2.5lbs so it's not to heavy when I put in what I need to carry all day. Prefer shoulder or crossbody to hand carry. Best size is usually 12-14 "W x 9" H x 5-6" D. Should I just email that to Marco?



Angelica or Divina Midi would be a good style for you based on those dimensions. If you want a structured, but lightweight leather I would recommend Pompei or flat calf. Pompei is more matte whereas flat calf is more glossy depending on your preference. Both are good for structure without puddling and lightweight.

Also, each leather does come in different colors so you’ll notice the swatch names are different depending on leather selection. The website does not list every leather as available for every bag, even though you can order most of them in any leather with a few exceptions (e.g. vacchetta is not available on some of the small bags due to its thickness).

You can check out our leather customization thread which has a lot of info, although some of the recent leathers that came out aren’t on there yet (like glitter Pompei):
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## Coastal jewel

Daphne is a wonderful bag too.  Marco will be very helpful if you email as a new customer ( or old) he will help you to make good decisions.  And yes, just wait until you get that first box with a lovely bag designed for you.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3995133



This photo actually makes my heart skip. I really want a platinum. Time to think of the model.


----------



## TotinScience

I am feeling constrained by this sale . 20% is great but none of the styles are currently on my radar - I realized that mini Muse is adorable, but just not for me.  At the same time, 10% off the styles I want is not really worth it. Most first world problem ever, I know.


----------



## starkfan

Ladies, if you have dark gunmetal hardware (especially any of the bag styles with removable straps), how has your hardware held up? Have you had any chipping / scratching / flaking / peeling of the hardware, etc? I know it can be a common problem with dark gunmetal / black hardwares generally, and I'm wondering how MM's dark gunmetal wears?

I'm considering getting dark gunmetal with one of the Penelope Messenger combinations I've been thinking of, but I prefer to make the strap on the Penny M removable -- so I'd really appreciate hearing from anyone who has dark gunmetal in a style with a removable strap, that is regularly used! The regular contact that the strap clips will have with the D-rings/hardware on the bag seems like a higher risk factor for wear, so I'm really curious to hear your experiences with MM's dark gunmetal...

TIA!


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> I am feeling constrained by this sale . 20% is great but none of the styles are currently on my radar - I realized that mini Muse is adorable, but just not for me.  At the same time, 10% off the styles I want is not really worth it. Most first world problem ever, I know.


Totally understandable!  I'm only being tempted because I had already been contemplating some of the styles that qualify for the 20% off (plus with the free lining upgrade) -- if it was 10% off instead, I'd pretty easily sit this one out, I think... Especially when the general sales do still come around, albeit that maybe we have to wait a bit longer!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading but still not clear on the pros and cons of the leathers. It also seems that not all colors come in all leathers. My perfect bag doesn't puddle but isn't stiff either. I prefer it to weigh no more than 2.5lbs so it's not to heavy when I put in what I need to carry all day. Prefer shoulder or crossbody to hand carry. Best size is usually 12-14 "W x 9" H x 5-6" D. Should I just email that to Marco?


Sure.. He will answer.  That is how I bought my first bag.  I told Collette (who does not take orders now) now that I liked the look of the Selene but had to have a leather that was lightweight and sturdy.  She recommended Merinos leather which I bought and I still love it. But to be honest I love MM bags so much now I do not care how much they weigh,  I will drag them around


----------



## Kylacove

Sent an email.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Coastal jewel

starkfan said:


> Ladies, if you have dark gunmetal hardware (especially any of the bag styles with removable straps), how has your hardware held up? Have you had any chipping / scratching / flaking / peeling of the hardware, etc? I know it can be a common problem with dark gunmetal / black hardwares generally, and I'm wondering how MM's dark gunmetal wears?
> 
> I'm considering getting dark gunmetal with one of the Penelope Messenger combinations I've been thinking of, but I prefer to make the strap on the Penny M removable -- so I'd really appreciate hearing from anyone who has dark gunmetal in a style with a removable strap, that is regularly used! The regular contact that the strap clips will have with the D-rings/hardware on the bag seems like a higher risk factor for wear, so I'm really curious to hear your experiences with MM's dark gunmetal...
> 
> TIA!


----------



## Coastal jewel

starkfan. I have  a penny messenger with a detachable strap and dark gunmetal.  After I read your post I looked at it, and it is in excellent shape.  I am only 5’2 and asked for a shorter and adjustable strap so MM made it totally customized and I can use the longer strap for shoulder or crossbody, or shorter one to carry at my wrist.  I have two other penny’s but this modification makes this one perfect.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little muse or little Athena?


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse or little Athena?


Oo - tough question! I admit to loving the front pocket on my midi Divinas - which is similar to the pocket on Athena, if my memory is correct. Would that be a good feature for you or not needed?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse or little Athena?



Little Muse.


----------



## vink

Angelica isn’t on the list. As much as I’m so itchy for the glitter Platinum, I’d sit this one out. My wallet hasn’t recovered from my splurge from last month anyway. But as soon as I’m ready, I’m sure I’d order one.


----------



## fashionista1984

So after much back and forth , hemming, hawing, trying to figure out what i need  and with Marco’s help- I finally put in the right order for me. Instead of the Muse in everose, I went with the regular Divina in everose , gold hardware, marine lining, with quite a few customization. I’m doing a zip pocket in the back (to hold my flats), a water bottle holder inside, along with padded laptop compartment and then a credit card holder inside the front pocket (ease of access for ID card). I also added on a matching tassel key ring and accessory strap. It’s only 10% off but I’m so desperate for a proper work bag that I can take to court but isn’t the same boring black tumi, mz Wallace, longchamp nylon stuff.

I’m also getting a plum pebbled card holder and tangerine Nappa little Penelope.

I will post pics of it all when i get it. My Alexia in blush pompei is due to arrive tomm!

I’m a sucker for “millennial pink” type of shades


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.


----------



## fashionista1984

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.



Disclaimer- I’ve not owned either. However, if i were to buy, it would be Little Athena for me personally...I like having the pocket and zipper closure. For me, those are almost must haves.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Zipper closure is a must for me on all future bags. Amen.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.


Little Muse gets my vote!


----------



## Kylacove

Port vs dark fuscia in Merinos leather?  Or is there a deep red ruby color?


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> starkfan. I have  a penny messenger with a detachable strap and dark gunmetal.  After I read your post I looked at it, and it is in excellent shape.  I am only 5’2 and asked for a shorter and adjustable strap so MM made it totally customized and I can use the longer strap for shoulder or crossbody, or shorter one to carry at my wrist.  I have two other penny’s but this modification makes this one perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3996953
> View attachment 3996954


Thanks for the info, Coastal jewel! That's good to know that your dark gunmetal is holding up well... I'm gonna have to decide quickly on whether the 20% off is good enough to help with the cost of the hardware upgrade and other customisations I'm thinking of... 



Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse or little Athena?


I say Little Muse! It's a more unique look and design than Little Athena, IMO...


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.



I would do little Muse with a top zip closure instead of the magnet.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse or little Athena?


Little Muse.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Sent an email.  Fingers crossed.


Which of MM's styles appeals to you?


----------



## Kylacove

I'm interested in the Grande Aura. Marco said the port is more classic while the dark fuscia is more bold. On the website when "building" the bag the colors look very close. There is no rich red listed as being available in the merinos leather. I would probably reach for the port bag more anyway as it would work with most of my clothes. I just don't have an outstanding red bag.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.


I don't own a little Athena, so I'd vote little Muse!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wanted to buy a bag today after my successful 3 month ban , because I think one bag for spring would be quite mindful...but no matter how much i tried to think about how I could use this discount and buy a MM, I just couldn't figure out a combination of sale styles and leathers that I wanted. 
If Angelica would have been in the sale I would have gone for dark green vachetta with zipper closure and light blue lining. A midi Selene zip would have tempted me...
So I bought another luxe expandable tote from Laurel Dasso on Etsy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> I'm interested in the Grande Aura. Marco said the port is more classic while the dark fuscia is more bold. On the website when "building" the bag the colors look very close. There is no rich red listed as being available in the merinos leather. I would probably reach for the port bag more anyway as it would work with most of my clothes. I just don't have an outstanding red bag.



There was a ruby red Merinos, at least I have one in my samples and on the website under Merinos leathers.  Nappa and pebbled also have some “true red”.  I have a Penelope messenger in Port Merinos and it is, well.. kind of like port wine!  Rich deep red burgundy.  If that makes sense...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3997777


----------



## Kylacove

Can't see your attachment.  I ordered the Grande Aura in Port with light fuscia lining, light gold hardware  rear zip pocket,  and longer strap. Can't wait to see it IRL.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I'm interested in the Grande Aura. Marco said the port is more classic while the dark fuscia is more bold. On the website when "building" the bag the colors look very close. There is no rich red listed as being available in the merinos leather. I would probably reach for the port bag more anyway as it would work with most of my clothes. I just don't have an outstanding red bag.


Port is also a wonderful color.  I had an Aphrodite in that color but gifted it because I had three of the same style.  But I loved the color.  You chose a wonderful combination and you will be thrilled with it.


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> Your Zhoe Legend was my inspiration for taking advantage of the current promotion.  I decided to get a Penelope Messenger in the same leather/lining combination and a matching card holder; I also ordered card holders in Navy Pebbled/Green and Black Pebbled/Marine.


Glad my pics could be of help!  I was just using my Zhoe Legend again over the weekend, and that leather is so lovely that I'm contemplating getting it again in a Penelope Messenger too, but with a different lining colour so I can justify the "duplication" to myself  Just waiting to hear back from Marco with his views on some of the leathers I'm considering, and what leather/lining combinations would work and what he would recommend, as I still can't quite decide on some of these combos! 

Speaking of which, has anyone received replies from Marco or anyone at MM via the orders@marcomassaccesi.it email address since the sale post went up? I emailed with my questions on leathers and linings etc earlier (at a time that was early morning on Sunday in Italy if I'm not mistaken), but I haven't received a reply yet (and it would now be late Sunday night in Italy)... Getting a little anxious as to whether I can place my order in time to take advantage of the promo!


----------



## Kylacove

I received replies to my questions and placed my order this afternoon. Also completed the transaction thru PayPal,  I hope lol.


----------



## Kylacove

starkfan said:


> Glad my pics could be of help!  I was just using my Zhoe Legend again over the weekend, and that leather is so lovely that I'm contemplating getting it again in a Penelope Messenger too, but with a different lining colour so I can justify the "duplication" to myself  Just waiting to hear back from Marco with his views on some of the leathers I'm considering, and what leather/lining combinations would work and what he would recommend, as I still can't quite decide on some of these combos!
> 
> Speaking of which, has anyone received replies from Marco or anyone at MM via the orders@marcomassaccesi.it email address since the sale post went up? I emailed with my questions on leathers and linings etc earlier (at a time that was early morning on Sunday in Italy if I'm not mistaken), but I haven't received a reply yet (and it would now be late Sunday night in Italy)... Getting a little anxious as to whether I can place my order in time to take advantage of the promo!


I looked at the Zhoe Legend too but it seemed smaller than the Grande Aura.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> I received replies to my questions and placed my order this afternoon. Also completed the transaction thru PayPal,  I hope lol.


Thanks for the info! Hmm, perhaps I should send a follow-up email soon, then...


Kylacove said:


> I looked at the Zhoe Legend too but it seemed smaller than the Grande Aura.


Yup, the Grande Aura definitely should be much larger -- Zhoe Legend is around the same width/length as Zhoe and regular-sized Aura, if I'm not mistaken, so Grande Aura is definitely a much more spacious bag! Though Zhoe Legend fits a good amount for a bag its size too, thanks to the extra front and back compartments that the regular Zhoe doesn't have... I'm definitely glad I 'discovered' its usefulness through the posts on Zhoe Legend here!


----------



## Tankgirl

Kylacove said:


> I received replies to my questions and placed my order this afternoon. Also completed the transaction thru PayPal,  I hope lol.



I also received a reply from Marco confirming my order.

Does anyone else get confused by pricing?  It was difficult for me to confirm if I got the discount for each item ordered (one Penelope Messenger and three card holders).


----------



## Sickgrl13

Tankgirl said:


> I also received a reply from Marco confirming my order.
> 
> Does anyone else get confused by pricing?  It was difficult for me to confirm if I got the discount for each item ordered (one Penelope Messenger and three card holders).



For me the PayPal statement breaks down the costs and discounts applied. I did not get a very complicated order though (for once!).


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tankgirl said:


> I also received a reply from Marco confirming my order.
> 
> Does anyone else get confused by pricing?  It was difficult for me to confirm if I got the discount for each item ordered (one Penelope Messenger and three card holders).


----------



## TotinScience

I am sitting out this sale after all. I secretly hope Colette will do a review of Alexia and a similar promo would follow that I will definitely jump on .


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok ladies this a a cry for help seriously.  I’m a smaller bag person.  Even sulfate midi tends to overwhelm me although I have several (note to self... don’t buy more). Daphne is a great satchel and I have plenty of room.  I can also function well with the size of the Penelope messenger.  So. Little muse or Little Athena.  I shall not dither away a 20 percent off w lining upgrade!  Thank you.


Maybe this reply is late, but between the 2 I would probably go for Little Athena.  I like both aesthetics.  They are different.  But it is Little Athena in terms of what I can put in (btw, I don't have any of these 2 models).  I have the regular Muse and even if it is big, it's not that spacious if you use a bag insert at the center.  I am not able to utilize the side areas.  But I know this is just because I prefer to use it this way.  In any case, I still think the space on the little Muse will be that - little. 


Kylacove said:


> I'm interested in the Grande Aura. Marco said the port is more classic while the dark fuscia is more bold. On the website when "building" the bag the colors look very close. There is no rich red listed as being available in the merinos leather. I would probably reach for the port bag more anyway as it would work with most of my clothes. I just don't have an outstanding red bag.


I just wanted to say that the nappa in Cherry Red is such a beautiful saturated red.  Maybe for your next order?   Can't wait to see your Grande Aura!


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> Maybe this reply is late, but between the 2 I would probably go for Little Athena.  I like both aesthetics.  They are different.  But it is Little Athena in terms of what I can put in (btw, I don't have any of these 2 models).  I have the regular Muse and even if it is big, it's not that spacious if you use a bag insert at the center.  I am not able to utilize the side areas.  But I know this is just because I prefer to use it this way.  In any case, I still think the space on the little Muse will be that - little.
> 
> I just wanted to say that the nappa in Cherry Red is such a beautiful saturated red.  Maybe for your next order?   Can't wait to see your Grande Aura!



Not too late and my lean is toward little Athena.  Like the zipper and front pocket.


----------



## fashionista1984

It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.

Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!

Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:






Down to the last bits but still modest:





Alexia in her full glory:





Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):





Other side:





Back view:





Interior (marine lining):





Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:





What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
What is here?
- Large Cosmetic Case
-Medium Cosmetic Case
-Sunglasses with Case
-Lanyard with keys
-2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
-Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
-MacBook Air 13”
-Bottle of water 16.9oz
-Large Moleskine Notebook
-Medium personal size ring bound planner
-Large Jeweled Pen
-iPad Air
-Kindle Paperwhite





Configuration 1: 
Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water 





Configuration 2:
Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside. 





Configuration 3:
Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water





Some initial thoughts: 
This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught. 

A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut. 

Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.  

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Congrats and thanks for the wonderful reveal


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the last bits but still modest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexia in her full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior (marine lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
> What is here?
> - Large Cosmetic Case
> -Medium Cosmetic Case
> -Sunglasses with Case
> -Lanyard with keys
> -2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
> -Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
> -MacBook Air 13”
> -Bottle of water 16.9oz
> -Large Moleskine Notebook
> -Medium personal size ring bound planner
> -Large Jeweled Pen
> -iPad Air
> -Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 1:
> Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 2:
> Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
> Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 3:
> Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Thank you for the reveal.  Now I am REALLY excited to get my Alexia midi in silver glitter Pompei.  And from what you have shown above I should have no trouble getting everything I carry in the midi size.  I travel light. And that blush color is just yummy!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

fashonista1984.. what a lovely reveal!! She is a gorgeous bag!!! Enjoy..


----------



## mleleigh

fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the last bits but still modest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexia in her full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior (marine lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
> What is here?
> - Large Cosmetic Case
> -Medium Cosmetic Case
> -Sunglasses with Case
> -Lanyard with keys
> -2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
> -Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
> -MacBook Air 13”
> -Bottle of water 16.9oz
> -Large Moleskine Notebook
> -Medium personal size ring bound planner
> -Large Jeweled Pen
> -iPad Air
> -Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 1:
> Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 2:
> Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
> Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 3:
> Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!



This is a great reveal, thanks so much for posting! 

I do have a random question - are you able to elbow carry by the handle or is it too short?


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> I also received a reply from Marco confirming my order.
> 
> Does anyone else get confused by pricing?  It was difficult for me to confirm if I got the discount for each item ordered (one Penelope Messenger and three card holders).


Thanks for the reply also, Tankgirl! I emailed Marco again, and it turns out it may have been that spam filter issue again... Luckily I managed to get the re-sent emails this time, and just in time to take advantage of the sale too! 



fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the last bits but still modest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexia in her full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior (marine lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
> What is here?
> - Large Cosmetic Case
> -Medium Cosmetic Case
> -Sunglasses with Case
> -Lanyard with keys
> -2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
> -Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
> -MacBook Air 13”
> -Bottle of water 16.9oz
> -Large Moleskine Notebook
> -Medium personal size ring bound planner
> -Large Jeweled Pen
> -iPad Air
> -Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 1:
> Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 2:
> Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
> Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 3:
> Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Congrats fashionista1984, that's a great bag! Thanks for the detailed review of the bag too! 

On that zipper issue, I've noticed it too on my bags that I customised with a zipper closure (Penelope Messenger, Zhoe Legend). Whether you're able to pull the zipper pull back out after it slips down the corner depends very much on the leather and amount of space in the opening, I think -- both my bags are in Verona, so when the zipper pull does slip down, I'm able to still wriggle it back out without too much hassle (perhaps due to the Verona leather being much softer than Pompei). I normally reach one hand inside the opening to pull on the end tab of the zipper tape from the inside, and pull from the outside on the zipper pull itself. Zhoe Legend also gives me more space to work with when I do this than the Penny M does, because of the difference in space in the opening.


----------



## fashionista1984

mleleigh said:


> This is a great reveal, thanks so much for posting!
> 
> I do have a random question - are you able to elbow carry by the handle or is it too short?



When you say elbow carry, do you mean the crook of my arm? If so, yes definitely. I wonder though if I would be able to with a big puffy winter coat. I will have to check and let you know! I think this makes for a perfect feminine briefcase. The strap is nice with it on the shoulder as well! It doesn’t look like an afterthought , like he added a strap just to have the option. It actually looks nice with the bag and it’s overall aesthetic.


----------



## Barefootgirl

I have an ignorant question. I want to find out about the sales and new bags asap - I cannot figure out how to subscribe to the For the Love of Massaccesi blog. Anyone?


----------



## mleleigh

fashionista1984 said:


> When you say elbow carry, do you mean the crook of my arm? If so, yes definitely. I wonder though if I would be able to with a big puffy winter coat. I will have to check and let you know! I think this makes for a perfect feminine briefcase. The strap is nice with it on the shoulder as well! It doesn’t look like an afterthought , like he added a strap just to have the option. It actually looks nice with the bag and it’s overall aesthetic.



Great - thanks! You picked a very nice combo of leather.


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> When you say elbow carry, do you mean the crook of my arm? If so, yes definitely. I wonder though if I would be able to with a big puffy winter coat. I will have to check and let you know! I think this makes for a perfect feminine briefcase. The strap is nice with it on the shoulder as well! It doesn’t look like an afterthought , like he added a strap just to have the option. It actually looks nice with the bag and it’s overall aesthetic.


Thanks so much for this reveal!  The bag is SO GORGEOUS and fits way more than I thought it would  Do you think it would fit a 13 inch Pro which is a bit thicker?


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Fashionista1984*, I love your bag!  Soooooo gorgeous. You selected TDF colors!  Is the Pompei leather the same as Merino leather?


----------



## DesigningStyle

A couple questions:
1.  Is Colette still with MM?
2.  Are there other Merino leathers that are not showing on their shopping site?  (I am looking for a neutral color--like a tan or taupe.)  Help!  I am trying to order before the end of the day to get the discount.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Barefootgirl said:


> I have an ignorant question. I want to find out about the sales and new bags asap - I cannot figure out how to subscribe to the For the Love of Massaccesi blog. Anyone?



I follow the Facebook page but am also
On the email list for sales.  I would Email to
The general address and ask to be added.  Sometimes Facebook decides I do not need to see posts..


----------



## Coastal jewel

There is a taupe merinos.  Also a beige and sand.  I think they are all listed not in shopping but in the leathers tab  on MM website


----------



## fashionista1984

TotinScience said:


> Thanks so much for this reveal!  The bag is SO GORGEOUS and fits way more than I thought it would  Do you think it would fit a 13 inch Pro which is a bit thicker?



So my case is quite thick itself and I also have a keyboard cover and screen protector. I think it would but you might have slightly less room for a notebook that’s the same size as the MacBook. I hope that made sense! I like the laptop in the middle of the bag acting as a divider. I feel like this way, it’s protected more. 



DesigningStyle said:


> *Fashionista1984*, I love your bag!  Soooooo gorgeous. You selected TDF colors!  Is the Pompei leather the same as Merino leather?



Thank youuuu ❤️❤️❤️ I don’t think it’s the same. Pompei is a new leather (correct me if I’m wrong everyone bc I myself am new to MM) and from my understanding it’s a perfect option for structured bags that are larger since it is lightweight. 

There is a gorgeous tan Pompei color too. I was really going between the both but I have tan bags and I’m a sucker for blush pinks!!


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> So my case is quite thick itself and I also have a keyboard cover and screen protector. I think it would but you might have slightly less room for a notebook that’s the same size as the MacBook. I hope that made sense! I like the laptop in the middle of the bag acting as a divider. I feel like this way, it’s protected more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youuuu ❤️❤️❤️ I don’t think it’s the same. Pompei is a new leather (correct me if I’m wrong everyone bc I myself am new to MM) and from my understanding it’s a perfect option for structured bags that are larger since it is lightweight.
> 
> There is a gorgeous tan Pompei color too. I was really going between the both but I have tan bags and I’m a sucker for blush pinks!!


Any chance we can convince you to take a quick mod shot ? I still have a hard time picturing how that bag looks like on a person  (only if you are comfortable, of course!!! )


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Barefootgirl said:


> I have an ignorant question. I want to find out about the sales and new bags asap - I cannot figure out how to subscribe to the For the Love of Massaccesi blog. Anyone?


http://www.marcomassaccesi.it  using this link,scroll down to the bottom to subscribe to the newsletter


----------



## southernbelle43

Barefootgirl said:


> I have an ignorant question. I want to find out about the sales and new bags asap - I cannot figure out how to subscribe to the For the Love of Massaccesi blog. Anyone?


Not ignorant at all, because I cannot for the life of me remember how I got on it????  Hopefully someone will.


----------



## fashionista1984

TotinScience said:


> Any chance we can convince you to take a quick mod shot ? I still have a hard time picturing how that bag looks like on a person  (only if you are comfortable, of course!!! )



 LOL, maybe tomm? It’s already dark here! I’ll have to put on real pants for this (vs leggings lol).


----------



## msd_bags

fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Congrats!! This is a pretty pretty bag!  I am also looking forward to the modshot. 

I know what you mean about the zipper/zipper pull as I have several zippered MM bags so I noticed that too.  And it is actually not unique to MM bags.  A friend explained to me that the stiffness of the leather is a factor.  Case in point - my natural calf Angelica.  I am able to pull up the zipper even if it has gone down to the fold because the stiff leather holds still.


----------



## vink

fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the last bits but still modest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexia in her full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior (marine lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
> What is here?
> - Large Cosmetic Case
> -Medium Cosmetic Case
> -Sunglasses with Case
> -Lanyard with keys
> -2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
> -Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
> -MacBook Air 13”
> -Bottle of water 16.9oz
> -Large Moleskine Notebook
> -Medium personal size ring bound planner
> -Large Jeweled Pen
> -iPad Air
> -Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 1:
> Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 2:
> Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
> Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 3:
> Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!



Wow! It’s so pretty! Now, I have something on my wishlist. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> A couple questions:
> 1.  Is Colette still with MM?
> 2.  Are there other Merino leathers that are not showing on their shopping site?  (I am looking for a neutral color--like a tan or taupe.)  Help!  I am trying to order before the end of the day to get the discount.



I don’t know if it’s in time or not (I live in different time zone). Colette is still with MM, but do not take orders anymore. If you want to order, you have to email it directly to Marco. 
I’m not sure if they put everything on the website yet, but the blog has the most selection, including the newly released Glistening Pompei.


----------



## msd_bags

DesigningStyle said:


> *Fashionista1984*, I love your bag!  Soooooo gorgeous. You selected TDF colors!  Is the Pompei leather the same as Merino leather?


You may also look at the leather reference thread:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## Gabichka

Ladies, I am confused about how to place an order with a promo. Is there a promo code or do I have to email them with my request? 
Thank you!


----------



## Kylacove

I was confused too as I'm new to the brand. You have to email your specs (style, leather, hardware, etc) and Marco will price it for you. If approved he will send a request for payment through PayPal . Look at the website to see your options are available but don't order from there for the sale. At least that is what Marco told me yesterday.


----------



## Gabichka

Kylacove said:


> I was confused too as I'm new to the brand. You have to email your specs (style, leather, hardware, etc) and Marco will price it for you. If approved he will send a request for payment through PayPal . Look at the website to see your options are available but don't order from there for the sale. At least that is what Marco told me yesterday.


Gotcha! Thanks so much for answering  . Well since it's 4AM in Italy I was worried that I'll miss the promo and placed the order through his website. I emailed him with my order number, hopefully he can issue me a refund or something .


----------



## lenie

I received my full size Alexia in tan pompei today too. I like the full size- it holds everything I usually carry( full size zip around wallet, check book, business card holder, cosmetic bag, Maui Jim sunglasses/case, keys x 2, phones x 2, pens, and mints. I had the same issue with the zipper- I unzipped it all the way open and had a lot of trouble getting one side to zip close. Don’t unzip all the way as previously mentioned. Even holding the zipper tab at the end didn’t make it easier to zip. 
The leather is beautiful!  It is a cross between vachetta and Nappa. It has the structure of vachetta without the weight and the smoothness of Nappa. 
Pictures to come this weekend.


----------



## ajamy

fashionista1984 said:


> It is here! My first MM purchase! Alexia (regular size) in Blush Pompei leather with light gold hardware and marine lining. Here is my teaser unboxing along with me playing around with what can fit inside in various configurations. Please keep in mind, with my various items, I always prefer some wiggle room for ease of access (so no playing handbag Tetris) and it must zip and unzip easily.
> 
> Without further ado, Blush Alexia!!
> 
> Fresh out of the box, but still fully dressed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Down to the last bits but still modest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexia in her full glory:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view (the tabs are fastened permanently, i.e., not snaps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior (marine lining):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior with my Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM Organizer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I will attempt to fit in the Alexia:
> What is here?
> - Large Cosmetic Case
> -Medium Cosmetic Case
> -Sunglasses with Case
> -Lanyard with keys
> -2 card cases (blue and pink, pink is not visible)
> -Wallet (this is a trifold wallet, filled to capacity)
> -MacBook Air 13”
> -Bottle of water 16.9oz
> -Large Moleskine Notebook
> -Medium personal size ring bound planner
> -Large Jeweled Pen
> -iPad Air
> -Kindle Paperwhite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 1:
> Everything but the MacBook Air, Personal size planner, and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 2:
> Everything except the MacBook Air and Personal size planner
> Please note, it looks like the bag is bowing out, but I assure you it zipped easily and had no bulges on the outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Configuration 3:
> Everything except the 2 Cosmetic pouches and bottle of water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some initial thoughts:
> This leather does not scratch! I was not delicate inserting and removing items. Also, at first glance, I thought, oh no. My hand is going to be destroyed like it is when I would try to use my Lady Dior. This is not true. When it is unzipped, it opens nice and wide. Your watches, jewelry, nothing will get caught.
> 
> A negative thought: if you open the zipper all the way, it is near impossible to zip it shut with items inside. What I mean is, there is a portion of the zipper on both ends that folds into the sides of the bags. Do not zip it into the folded part, just keep it right at the edge. It won’t accidentally go further since there is a fold. However if you pull that folded portion up to unzip it all the way, good luck getting it shut.
> 
> Ok, I think that’s everything for now! I’m so impressed with the quality and workmanship that I rushed right here to give you ladies and gents an honest first impression.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Thanks for posting such good pictures.  I love that combination of blush with the marine lining!


----------



## fashionista1984

TotinScience said:


> Any chance we can convince you to take a quick mod shot ? I still have a hard time picturing how that bag looks like on a person  (only if you are comfortable, of course!!! )





msd_bags said:


> Congrats!! This is a pretty pretty bag!  I am also looking forward to the modshot.
> 
> I know what you mean about the zipper/zipper pull as I have several zippered MM bags so I noticed that too.  And it is actually not unique to MM bags.  A friend explained to me that the stiffness of the leather is a factor.  Case in point - my natural calf Angelica.  I am able to pull up the zipper even if it has gone down to the fold because the stiff leather holds still.



Here are some mod shots:

I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here. 
















Shortest strap setting:





How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:





How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


----------



## pdxhb

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


Lovely on you!


----------



## mleleigh

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that



This looks great! Love the blush Pompei with your gray suit.


----------



## DesigningStyle

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


Spectacular on you!  I cannot even begin to put into words how beautiful this bag looks!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Right now my closet doesn’t have any MM!  I have owned a couple styles but have since let them go.  

My first purchase was the Soulmate Midi in Deep Blue Africa leather but sold it since I had it made with the center compartment that I just could not tolerate.  Then I bought the Minerva Midi in olive pebbled leather and found that bag to be a bit too heavy.  

So now, I have placed an order for Calista in Caramel Merino with the exterior pocket and removal of the interior slip pockets--let's hope it is everything I am dreaming it will be!  

So what MM is on order for you?


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


Thanks so much for these! Your power suit/bag/shoes combo is killer and the bag looks perfect on you! It doesn't look boxy or suitcasey at all, a really great feminine briefcase, just like you described! Now if I only had a professional occupation that would justify getting one like that..


----------



## southernbelle43

Wow with that gray suit you are Vogue ready gal!!! Lovely


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Right now my closet doesn’t have any MM!  I have owned a couple styles but have since let them go.
> 
> My first purchase was the Soulmate Midi in Deep Blue Africa leather but sold it since I had it made with the center compartment that I just could not tolerate.  Then I bought the Minerva Midi in olive pebbled leather and found that bag to be a bit too heavy.
> 
> So now, I have placed an order for Calista in Caramel Merino with the exterior pocket and removal of the interior slip pockets--let's hope it is everything I am dreaming it will be!
> 
> So what MM is on order for you?



My silver glitter Pompei Alexia midi. Sorry you have not found your style!  Unfortunately I have and now have nine of these bags!! Or is that fortunately!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can someone please private message me Marco’s PayPal ID.  He sent me the link to pay and I am getting this message.  I spent time on the phone with PayPal and they say they are having issues.


----------



## DesigningStyle

^The beautiful *fashionista1984 *helped me out with the PayPal info!  Thanks all!


----------



## VanBod1525

DesigningStyle said:


> Right now my closet doesn’t have any MM!  I have owned a couple styles but have since let them go.
> 
> My first purchase was the Soulmate Midi in Deep Blue Africa leather but sold it since I had it made with the center compartment that I just could not tolerate.  Then I bought the Minerva Midi in olive pebbled leather and found that bag to be a bit too heavy.
> 
> So now, I have placed an order for Calista in Caramel Merino with the exterior pocket and removal of the interior slip pockets--let's hope it is everything I am dreaming it will be!
> 
> So what MM is on order for you?


Octane Merinos Theia Midi, gunmetal hardware, navy lining and wide messenger.


----------



## msd_bags

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


Wow, beautiful bag and great modshots!!! This is a very stylish professional bag!


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Theia Midi, gunmetal hardware, navy lining and wide messenger.


Lately I've been thinking a lot about Theia (not for ordering soon though).  But I can't decide between midi and regular size.  I think you have both?  I'm not sure you have a midi Minerva, if so, could you compare the size of the regular Theia vs. the midi Minerva? How do the size feel when carried?  I have the midi Minerva so a comparison would be very helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## Gabichka

Thanks for the mod shots! 
I just ordered the midi version, and I'm glad I did,  because  your pictures confirmed that the full size is just way too huge on me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Can any Pompei owners share their thoughts on how Pompei leather would do on a slouchy style such as the Selene or Soulmate? Is it like merinos and would get slouchy and soft or would stay structured like vachetta? TIA!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

This thread is a life saver.. and when mistakes are made there is always BST


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I agree. It’s bright. I think a crossbody bag would be nice. Um... from what in his stock, I’m thinking Theia. But I’m not impressed with this in the midi size. I’m thinking about full size now and this isn’t the color I would want in a full size bag and I don’t want another midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Maybe he’ll come out with something suitable later. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Hi Vink, I'm researching the Thea.  What don't you like about the midi size?  And could you also compare with the midi Minerva (you had (have?) one, right?).  Thanks!!


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Can any Pompei owners share their thoughts on how Pompei leather would do on a slouchy style such as the Selene or Soulmate? Is it like merinos and would get slouchy and soft or would stay structured like vachetta? TIA!!


It is a structured leather. I have bags in both and would say that Pompei is even a little more structured than vachetta. Merinos is on the opposite end of the slouch scale IMO.


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Can any Pompei owners share their thoughts on how Pompei leather would do on a slouchy style such as the Selene or Soulmate? Is it like merinos and would get slouchy and soft or would stay structured like vachetta? TIA!!


I don't think Pompei will slouch for these styles.  I don't have vachetta so I can't really say, but my guess is Pompei will behave similarly as vachetta.  I don't know how to describe it, but Pompei has some 'crispness' to it so I don't think it will bend/slouch.


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Can someone please private message me Marco’s PayPal ID.  He sent me the link to pay and I am getting this message.  I spent time on the phone with PayPal and they say they are having issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999894



Email Marco back. Happened to me once and once I notify them, he sent me a new link and it worked beautifully.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Hi Vink, I'm researching the Thea.  What don't you like about the midi size?  And could you also compare with the midi Minerva (you had (have?) one, right?).  Thanks!!



The size is good. I just wish I had it made with outside pocket so I have easier access to my mobile. It’s much lighter than midi Minerva. (I let it go to a happy colleague. Green is her favorite color. [emoji4]) it’s a bit smaller than Midi Minerva, but I think it holds more due to the shape of the bag. I actually contemplating getting a full size, but wonder if it’d look good on me crossbody. Aquila matte should be perfect for it since I’d love it to drape and the leather is seriously scrumptious. [emoji16]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> The size is good. I just wish I had it made with outside pocket so I have easier access to my mobile. It’s much lighter than midi Minerva. (I let it go to a happy colleague. Green is her favorite color. [emoji4]) it’s a bit smaller than Midi Minerva, but I think it holds more due to the shape of the bag. I actually contemplating getting a full size, but wonder if it’d look good on me crossbody. Aquila matte should be perfect for it since I’d love it to drape and the leather is seriously scrumptious. [emoji16]


Thanks for this Vink! I'm thinking I might want the regular size more.  I intend to use it mainly as a shoulder bag and not crossbody.  I'm surprised that the midi could hold more than the midi Minerva.

I'm considering Merinos (for slouch and being lightweight) or Verona (really love this leather in a slouchy style, not in ructured as my previous Angelica).  The con for Verona is the weight.  And I love the new colors too!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this Vink! I'm thinking I might want the regular size more.  I intend to use it mainly as a shoulder bag and not crossbody.  I'm surprised that the midi could hold more than the midi Minerva.
> 
> I'm considering Merinos (for slouch and being lightweight) or Verona (really love this leather in a slouchy style, not in ructured as my previous Angelica).  The con for Verona is the weight.  And I love the new colors too!



Both leather will do amazingly for Thia.  Great choices you have there. [emoji1360][emoji1360] I think a full size will be very pretty coz the strap is a very neat trick for shoulder bags. Verona will make it a hardy bag while Merino will just make you want to pet or keep your hands on it all day long. [emoji16]


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> The size is good. I just wish I had it made with outside pocket so I have easier access to my mobile. It’s much lighter than midi Minerva. (I let it go to a happy colleague. Green is her favorite color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it’s a bit smaller than Midi Minerva, but I think it holds more due to the shape of the bag. I actually contemplating getting a full size, but wonder if it’d look good on me crossbody. Aquila matte should be perfect for it since I’d love it to drape and the leather is seriously scrumptious.





vink said:


> The size is good. I just wish I had it made with outside pocket so I have easier access to my mobile. It’s much lighter than midi Minerva. (I let it go to a happy colleague. Green is her favorite color. [emoji4]) it’s a bit smaller than Midi Minerva, but I think it holds more due to the shape of the bag. I actually contemplating getting a full size, but wonder if   look good on me crossbody. Aquila matte should be perfect for it since I’d love it to drape and the leather is seriously scrumptious. [emoji16]


Does anyone have the exterior slip pocket on a theia? I have two midi size and it’s probably my favourite MM style.  I wear mine as shoulder bags and  added external zip pockets to both as I thought the slip pocket might gape in a soft drapey leather.  However I’m always wondering if I could have saved a few euros!


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Thanks for the info, Coastal jewel! That's good to know that your dark gunmetal is holding up well... I'm gonna have to decide quickly on whether the 20% off is good enough to help with the cost of the hardware upgrade and other customisations I'm thinking of...
> 
> I have a burgundy Aura with gunmetal hardware and it is wearing really well with no problems. I really like the gunmetal with the burgundy such a great combination.


----------



## Kylacove

Can you change dimensions of a bag? For example, say  I like the Athena but want it wider or thinner,  etc? Not sure how much customization is possible.


----------



## VanBod1525

msd_bags said:


> Lately I've been thinking a lot about Theia (not for ordering soon though).  But I can't decide between midi and regular size.  I think you have both?  I'm not sure you have a midi Minerva, if so, could you compare the size of the regular Theia vs. the midi Minerva? How do the size feel when carried?  I have the midi Minerva so a comparison would be very helpful.  Thanks!


I have three full size Theias (Athene, Verona, Merinos) but this will be my first Theia midi. I've got a Minerva Midi so can compare regular Theia with midi Minerva for you. I love the full size Theia - I don't find it heavy at all and love to wear it crossbody or on the shoulder.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Can you change dimensions of a bag? For example, say  I like the Athena but want it wider or thinner,  etc? Not sure how much customization is possible.


I have read of the Flora being made to the same size as the Phoebe, but I'm not sure about doing that with other models.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Coastal jewel said:


> This thread is a life saver.. and when mistakes are made there is always BST



What is BST?


----------



## southernbelle43

Yep, Merinos does slouch beautifully.  I have only carried this Selene maybe 10 times.


DesigningStyle said:


> What is BST?


ON Facebook we have a Buy, Sell or Trade group that you can join. I have picked up a couple of nice bags by trading and buying.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Can you change dimensions of a bag? For example, say  I like the Athena but want it wider or thinner,  etc? Not sure how much customization is possible.


From my experiences, Marco is not very keen on changing his "style." I have never heard of him doing this.


----------



## Kylacove

Just curious. It would be so fun to have a bag made to exact specs as many bags are 'almost' right and a tweak here or there would make them perfect.


----------



## Coastal jewel

DesigningStyle said:


> What is BST?



There is a Facebook page for MM Buy Sell Trade!  It’s a great place to sell or trade those “oops”purchases.. and a wonderful place to get new styles.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Just curious. It would be so fun to have a bag made to exact specs as many bags are 'almost' right and a tweak here or there would make them perfect.



I think that does not work. MM will customize but is also very particular about his creations.  If he thinks a style will work in a smaller size he will make a midi or little model..  and yes I wish some were just a little bigger smaller, shorter taller... [emoji4][emoji4]. And the amount of customization we can do with handles, zippers, pockets, leathers and lining is pretty awesome at this price point.


----------



## Kylacove

I agree.  Not complaining,  just dreaming.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I think that does not work. MM will customize but is also very particular about his creations.  If he thinks a style will work in a smaller size he will make a midi or little model..  and yes I wish some were just a little bigger smaller, shorter taller... [emoji4][emoji4]. And the amount of customization we can do with handles, zippers, pockets, leathers and lining is pretty awesome at this price point.


I just liked this, but decided to add more.  What we get for the price is almost hard to believe.  To be able to "talk" directly with the designer, ask his opinion on leathers for each style or simply describe our style and have him make suggestions....priceless.  And to have him listen to us and make midi sized bags. Where else can you get this. I am a "brand ambassador" for MM and proud to be.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I agree.  Not complaining,  just dreaming.


Perfectly all right.  We would never have gotten our midi sizes if there had not been dreamers on here.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Yep, Merinos does slouch beautifully.  I have only carried this Selene maybe 10 times.
> 
> ON Facebook we have a Buy, Sell or Trade group that you can join. I have picked up a couple of nice bags by trading and buying.



Yes one of my favorites daphne that I got on BST Facebook page.  She’s ready for an overnight flight tonight and is a perfect, hardy traveler.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> I have three full size Theias (Athene, Verona, Merinos) but this will be my first Theia midi. I've got a Minerva Midi so can compare regular Theia with midi Minerva for you. I love the full size Theia - I don't find it heavy at all and love to wear it crossbody or on the shoulder.


Oh yes, I would like to hear/see comparison of the regular Theia with the midi Minerva!! Thanks! And I hope you could squeeze in some modshots of the Theia carried on the shoulder.    Thanks!!  Btw, I'm most interested in the Merinos and Verona for Theia.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes one of my favorites daphne that I got on BST Facebook page.  She’s ready for an overnight flight tonight and is a perfect, hardy traveler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001416
> View attachment 4001417


I also like the style of the Daphne!  I rehomed mine in pebbled leather (because I want a more saturated color), but someday I plan to get one in a more structured leather, possibly Pompei.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Off on my trip to Miami with just my flora! 
(And a roller carry on size suitcase).


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes one of my favorites daphne that I got on BST Facebook page.  She’s ready for an overnight flight tonight and is a perfect, hardy traveler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4001416
> View attachment 4001417


I also picked up a Daphne on BST, not because of the style, but  of the vacchetta leather which I had been wanting to see.   To my surprise, I really like the Daphne.  It  is not a big bag but holds a lot.  And the leather.... be still my heart. I always wondered why so many people made so much over vachetta or vacchetta as it is spelled in Italy, now I know.  Maybe when my new glitter Pompei comes, I will have a new love.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sure hope that silver glitter Pompei midi Alexia MM just posted on Facebook is the one I ordered last week.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure hope that silver glitter Pompei midi Alexia MM just posted on Facebook is the one I ordered last week.


I’m really hoping that the glitter Pompei is as hardwearing as the regular Pompei seems to be.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m really hoping that the glitter Pompei is as hardwearing as the regular Pompei seems to be.


ditto!!


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> Thank you for the welcome. I've been reading but still not clear on the pros and cons of the leathers. It also seems that not all colors come in all leathers. My perfect bag doesn't puddle but isn't stiff either. I prefer it to weigh no more than 2.5lbs so it's not to heavy when I put in what I need to carry all day. Prefer shoulder or crossbody to hand carry. Best size is usually 12-14 "W x 9" H x 5-6" D. Should I just email that to Marco?


I’m excited to know what Maro would suggest to you. Seems like my ideal parameters for a bag.


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> Maybe this reply is late, but between the 2 I would probably go for Little Athena.  I like both aesthetics.  They are different.  But it is Little Athena in terms of what I can put in (btw, I don't have any of these 2 models).  I have the regular Muse and even if it is big, it's not that spacious if you use a bag insert at the center.  I am not able to utilize the side areas.  But I know this is just because I prefer to use it this way.  In any case, I still think the space on the little Muse will be that - little.
> 
> I just wanted to say that the nappa in Cherry Red is such a beautiful saturated red.  Maybe for your next order?   Can't wait to see your Grande Aura!


Yes! Cherry Napa is my favorite red! My sister helped herself to my Red Cherry Napa Zhoe. Oh Well, I should have known better then to show her. I can’t say no to my baby sister..


----------



## anitalilac

fashionista1984 said:


> Here are some mod shots:
> 
> I am 5’4” 160lbs. Size 8-10 pant. Size 12/Large top. I’m wearing 2.5” heels here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shortest strap setting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you were commuting and it was on your lap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How it would look if you had to put it down next to you -but we would NEVER do that


I’m distracted by your gorgeous hair! Anyway the bag is a beautiful and a wonderful feminine alternative to the boring and boring and very boring briefcase.


----------



## anitalilac

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Theia Midi, gunmetal hardware, navy lining and wide messenger.


Theia is on my wish list too! Can’t wait for you to get yours.


----------



## anitalilac

ajamy said:


> Does anyone have the exterior slip pocket on a theia? I have two midi size and it’s probably my favourite MM style.  I wear mine as shoulder bags and  added external zip pockets to both as I thought the slip pocket might gape in a soft drapey leather.  However I’m always wondering if I could have saved a few euros!


Can you share pictures of your Theia? I’m wanting to add a back pocket too but I am not sure to make it zippered or slip because of gaps. Thanks


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> Yes! Cherry Napa is my favorite red! My sister helped herself to my Red Cherry Napa Zhoe. Oh Well, I should have known better then to show her. I can’t say no to my baby sister..



Speaking of cherry red, I was wearing my midi Minerva yesterday.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of cherry red, I was wearing my midi Minerva yesterday.
> View attachment 4004342



Such a nice red. If I’m brave enough, one day, I may step up and get something small in this stunning red.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I also picked up a Daphne on BST, not because of the style, but  of the vacchetta leather which I had been wanting to see.   To my surprise, I really like the Daphne.  It  is not a big bag but holds a lot.  And the leather.... be still my heart. I always wondered why so many people made so much over vachetta or vacchetta as it is spelled in Italy, now I know.  Maybe when my new glitter Pompei comes, I will have a new love.



I also picked up a Daphne on the BST because of the leather which is the Crystal Pink merino which I absolutely love. I also was surprised but I really love the Daphne style a lot as well. I have looked at Vachetta but the weight is an issue for me even though the leather looks gorgeous. I am learning not to purchase anything I will regret. I have made a couple of mistakes in the past but fortunately was able to either gift the purchases or sell them at a great price which I consider very lucky. The midi Minerva did not work for me just too heavy and big I gave one to my daughter and sold the other for the price I paid for it. I had never used it. I also sold my midi Sabrina loved the style and the leather decided to replace it with a cameo rose Angelica from the BST which is far more practical. Other than those 2 bags I have loved all my purchased. I must say I loved the midi Sabrina but I needed a more practical style so the Angelica fit the bill.  I am loving the two new styles the midi Muse and the Alexia but with all the MM bags I have I am not rushing to purchase one.


----------



## mleleigh

If anyone has a Muse Midi or Alexia Midi and wouldn’t mind sharing mod shots, I’d love to see them 

It looks like Muse Midi is very similar in size to Daphne.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also picked up a Daphne on the BST because of the leather which is the Crystal Pink merino which I absolutely love. I also was surprised but I really love the Daphne style a lot as well. I have looked at Vachetta but the weight is an issue for me even though the leather looks gorgeous. I am learning not to purchase anything I will regret. I have made a couple of mistakes in the past but fortunately was able to either gift the purchases or sell them at a great price which I consider very lucky. The midi Minerva did not work for me just too heavy and big I gave one to my daughter and sold the other for the price I paid for it. I had never used it. I also sold my midi Sabrina loved the style and the leather decided to replace it with a cameo rose Angelica from the BST which is far more practical. Other than those 2 bags I have loved all my purchased. I must say I loved the midi Sabrina but I needed a more practical style so the Angelica fit the bill.  I am loving the two new styles the midi Muse and the Alexia but with all the MM bags I have I am not rushing to purchase one.


\

I saw that daphne and it is lovely!!!
We have all made mistakes ordering that is for sure.  I have swapped one, sold one bought one on BST and given two to my daughter.  Regarding  vacchetta... initially I was concerned about the weight but  the Daphne is such a small bag, it does not seem heavy.  And my vacchetta Zhoe feels light as can be.  From my experiences I would only shy away from vacchetta in the larger sized bags.  In fact, if no styles come out in the next six months or so that blow me away, my next purchase will be another Zhoe in that dark green vacchetta. I have been looking for a dark green bag for over a year!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> \
> 
> I saw that daphne and it is lovely!!!
> We have all made mistakes ordering that is for sure.  I have swapped one, sold one bought one on BST and given two to my daughter.  Regarding  vacchetta... initially I was concerned about the weight but  the Daphne is such a small bag, it does not seem heavy.  And my vacchetta Zhoe feels light as can be.  From my experiences I would only shy away from vacchetta in the larger sized bags.  In fact, if no styles come out in the next six months or so that blow me away, my next purchase will be another Zhoe in that dark green vacchetta. I have been looking for a dark green bag for over a year!



I have a dark green Aura in merino and it is such a great bag. In fact I used it this evening when I went out for St Patricks day for dinner. I think a Zhoe in dark green vacchetta would be gorgeous. I love the Zhoe it was the second or third bag I purchased from MM. I bought an orange nappa which I really love. Since then I have bought an Africa blue Zhoe and recently a pink nappa bespoke leather and I have a mini Zhoe in sunflower yellow and two Zhoe Legends one in aqua nappa and one in celeste merino. I love the Zhoe style in all the different sizes. I must because I have 6 of them!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I have a dark green Aura in merino and it is such a great bag. In fact I used it this evening when I went out for St Patricks day for dinner. I think a Zhoe in dark green vacchetta would be gorgeous. I love the Zhoe it was the second or third bag I purchased from MM. I bought an orange nappa which I really love. Since then I have bought an Africa blue Zhoe and recently a pink nappa bespoke leather and I have a mini Zhoe in sunflower yellow and two Zhoe Legends one in aqua nappa and one in celeste merino. I love the Zhoe style in all the different sizes. I must because I have 6 of them!!



I swear ( unless I change my mind !) that my next bag is a zhoe legend.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a dark green Aura in merino and it is such a great bag. In fact I used it this evening when I went out for St Patricks day for dinner. I think a Zhoe in dark green vacchetta would be gorgeous. I love the Zhoe it was the second or third bag I purchased from MM. I bought an orange nappa which I really love. Since then I have bought an Africa blue Zhoe and recently a pink nappa bespoke leather and I have a mini Zhoe in sunflower yellow and two Zhoe Legends one in aqua nappa and one in celeste merino. I love the Zhoe style in all the different sizes. I must because I have 6 of them!!


Wow you do like Zhoes. I can see why. It is a very practical and elegant bag. It is just big enough to carry everything I want to carry and it is lightweight and sits close to the body.  All in all the Zhoe is a bag that works for a lot of people.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I swear ( unless I change my mind !) that my next bag is a zhoe legend.



Me, too. I keep postponing it coz I can’t find the leather and color that fits.


----------



## ajamy

anitalilac said:


> Can you share pictures of your Theia? I’m wanting to add a back pocket too but I am not sure to make it zippered or slip because of gaps. Thanks


Hi there 
There are some pictures of  of my Forest Merinos one on the reference thread which show the zip pocket.


----------



## anitalilac

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3898067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midi theia, forest green merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, burgundy lining,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3898065
> View attachment 3898066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> external zip pocket


It’s gorgeous! I think I will add the back pocket exactly like this .


----------



## vink

ajamy said:


> Hi there
> There are some pictures of  of my Forest Merinos one on the reference thread which show the zip pocket.



That’s just cool and useful! I wish I added the back pocket on mine. I like the way it’s put there.


----------



## TotinScience

Super cute!


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4006413
> 
> 
> Super cute!



Beautiful!!


----------



## Kylacove

Any more Alexias out there? Would love to see the other colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Any more Alexias out there? Would love to see the other colors.


Mine was shipped today.  Will post lots of pix when it gets here.


----------



## Kylacove

Great. How long does shipping usually take and are there duties , etc you have to worry about? My first order hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Great. How long does shipping usually take and are there duties , etc you have to worry about? My first order hasn't shipped yet.


No duty when shipping from Europe to the US if it is less than I think $700. I have never had to pay anything.  "Usually" it will be here in a week. I have had one come quicker than that and one that got lost for weeks. It used to be faster when he used DHL. Sadly he changed carriers.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks for the info. I couldn't find the answers when reading through the threads. If I like my first bag I could be tempted to order another.


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> Great. How long does shipping usually take and are there duties , etc you have to worry about? My first order hasn't shipped yet.



I ordered a bag from the Sample Sale a couple weeks ago. Marco shipped it on Monday and I received it on Thursday. It was originally scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, but there was a one-day delay because of a shipping delay. I live in North Carolina. It was delivered by FedEx. (Signature was required, FYI). It was faster for me than when he used DHL.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I ordered a bag from the Sample Sale a couple weeks ago. Marco shipped it on Monday and I received it on Thursday. It was originally scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, but there was a one-day delay because of a shipping delay. I live in North Carolina. It was delivered by FedEx. (Signature was required, FYI). It was faster for me than when he used DHL.


Yea. That gives me hope that maybe they have improved!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> No duty when shipping from Europe to the US if it is less than I think $700. I have never had to pay anything.  "Usually" it will be here in a week. I have had one come quicker than that and one that got lost for weeks. It used to be faster when he used DHL. Sadly he changed carriers.


I believe in the US it’s $800


----------



## Devyn Danielle

coach943 said:


> I ordered a bag from the Sample Sale a couple weeks ago. Marco shipped it on Monday and I received it on Thursday. It was originally scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, but there was a one-day delay because of a shipping delay. I live in North Carolina. It was delivered by FedEx. (Signature was required, FYI). It was faster for me than when he used DHL.


Hmmm I guess these shipping delays happen more then occasionally. My bag was shipped Friday, supposed to be delivered to me today in Florida, but shipping delays. Hopefully I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## Sickgrl13

coach943 said:


> I ordered a bag from the Sample Sale a couple weeks ago. Marco shipped it on Monday and I received it on Thursday. It was originally scheduled to arrive on Wednesday, but there was a one-day delay because of a shipping delay. I live in North Carolina. It was delivered by FedEx. (Signature was required, FYI). It was faster for me than when he used DHL.


For me DHL was also WAAAY faster.  If the bag would left Italy on Monday, I would have it by Tuesday morning.  I live in NJ.  With TNT, it takes about 5 days... Never thought I'd give kudos to DHL as I lived in Germany for 2 years and DHL service there was extraordinariliy beyond TERRIBLE.  Lost packages, boxes left at neighbor's without telling me where, never showing up at all and then claiming I wasn't home even though I worked from home just to be there to sign.  Ugh.  It was so bad that I would pay extra for UPS or FedEx rather than free shipping with DHL.

Can't wait to get the shipping email from Marco for the silver glitter Pompeii Little Muse I ordered.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I believe in the US it’s $800


I could not remember exactly how much.  Thank you Belle!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> For me DHL was also WAAAY faster.  If the bag would left Italy on Monday, I would have it by Tuesday morning.  I live in NJ.  With TNT, it takes about 5 days... Never thought I'd give kudos to DHL as I lived in Germany for 2 years and DHL service there was extraordinariliy beyond TERRIBLE.  Lost packages, boxes left at neighbor's without telling me where, never showing up at all and then claiming I wasn't home even though I worked from home just to be there to sign.  Ugh.  It was so bad that I would pay extra for UPS or FedEx rather than free shipping with DHL.
> 
> Can't wait to get the shipping email from Marco for the silver glitter Pompeii Little Muse I ordered.



And all of my experiences with DHL were great.  They called , emailed and let me know exactly where the package was at all times.


----------



## msd_bags

In my case here in South East Asia, DHL is relatively more efficient than other providers. Although I've had good experiences also with UPS (for Amazon Global shipping).  With DHL, each move shows in the tracking.  With TNT, I thought the package already arrived in the country but when I called them I learned my package was still in transit.  Their tracking is a bit confusing.  And would you believe that I got the customer service phone number of TNT here only through Fedex.  I called Fedex if they would be the one delivering my package (being sister companies with TNT).  The agent was very helpful, but upon checking in their system, I was told it would be TNT, so I asked for the local contact number of TNT, which was not listed anywhere.

Btw, when I also checked their (TNT's) invoice (I have to pay custom duties/taxes), I think they have an add-on charge.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> In my case here in South East Asia, DHL is relatively more efficient than other providers. Although I've had good experiences also with UPS (for Amazon Global shipping).  With DHL, each move shows in the tracking.  With TNT, I thought the package already arrived in the country but when I called them I learned my package was still in transit.  Their tracking is a bit confusing.  And would you believe that I got the customer service phone number of TNT here only through Fedex.  I called Fedex if they would be the one delivering my package (being sister companies with TNT).  The agent was very helpful, but upon checking in their system, I was told it would be TNT, so I asked for the local contact number of TNT, which was not listed anywhere.
> 
> Btw, when I also checked their (TNT's) invoice (I have to pay custom duties/taxes), I think they have an add-on charge.


Interesting!


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> And all of my experiences with DHL were great.  They called , emailed and let me know exactly where the package was at all times.


Here in the UK I also found DHL was a better service.  I could track my parcel and the options to manage my delivery were better.  With the new courier it’s been a bit unpredictable, I don’t seem to get an email notifying me until just before the parcel arrives.  Luckily so far my neighbor has signed for them.


----------



## djfmn

I had to pay duty when MM used DHL this was about 3 years ago. MM used DHL for a while and then changed carriers. I paid about $60 when I had spent about $600. The second time I paid about $65 when I had spent about $650. Then MM changed to another carrier and I have not paid any duty since then. I remember someone posting that they had to pay duty when it was sent via the USPS which I was amazed to hear. She indicated that it only happened one time. It seems as though it has been very inconsistent when it comes to duty charges on lower amount purchases below the normal threshold amount of around $800. The last bag I ordered which was the Bespoke pink leather Zhoe was shipped via TNT and took about 3 or 4 days to arrive. Currently I think with all the bad weather on the east coast there has been a slight delay with shipping.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Black midi muse with center zippered compartment. I think the zipper compartment doesn't allow the sides to go in as much as the standard version. Or is it just my imagination lol. Since it's Verona, though, I think it will be okay since it will get slouchy over time. As far as the mod shots,I’m 5’2”. There was a surprise in my box, got the new Spring Summer colors swatches. Yay! I’ve already tried scratching up the Pompei glitter swatches. I can only see scratches on the blue one.


----------



## TotinScience

super nice! Is it Verona?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> super nice! Is it Verona?


Thanks! Yes, it is Verona.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black midi muse with center zippered compartment. I think the zipper compartment doesn't allow the sides to go in as much as the standard version. Or is it just my imagination lol. Since it's Verona, though, I think it will be okay since it will get slouchy over time. As far as the mod shots,I’m 5’2”. There was a surprise in my box, got the new Spring Summer colors swatches. Yay! I’ve already tried scratching up the Pompei glitter swatches. I can only see scratches on the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 4009323
> 
> View attachment 4009320
> View attachment 4009319
> View attachment 4009318
> View attachment 4009317



Very beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black midi muse with center zippered compartment. I think the zipper compartment doesn't allow the sides to go in as much as the standard version. Or is it just my imagination lol. Since it's Verona, though, I think it will be okay since it will get slouchy over time. As far as the mod shots,I’m 5’2”. There was a surprise in my box, got the new Spring Summer colors swatches. Yay! I’ve already tried scratching up the Pompei glitter swatches. I can only see scratches on the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 4009323
> 
> View attachment 4009320
> View attachment 4009319
> View attachment 4009318
> View attachment 4009317


This is beautiful!! And I think the right size for everyday carry!!  Totally love it!  

I will get a midi sister for my regular Muse when the money tree has spit out cash.   Hope this is soon.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Black midi muse with center zippered compartment. I think the zipper compartment doesn't allow the sides to go in as much as the standard version. Or is it just my imagination lol. Since it's Verona, though, I think it will be okay since it will get slouchy over time. As far as the mod shots,I’m 5’2”. There was a surprise in my box, got the new Spring Summer colors swatches. Yay! I’ve already tried scratching up the Pompei glitter swatches. I can only see scratches on the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 4009323
> 
> View attachment 4009320
> View attachment 4009319
> View attachment 4009318
> View attachment 4009317



Really lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## lenie

Can you post pictures of the new leather swatches?


----------



## Taimi

I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]








And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.




Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

This is a better pic of the hot pink nappa. [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


After seeing that hot pink when I opened my package I was almost swayed to get a pink purse, and I’m not a huge fan of pink. It is so pretty though. I may end up getting a pouch in the hot pink.


----------



## msd_bags

Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


This Aura is beautiful!!
And this Hot Pink nappa is dangerous...to my wallet!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


Aaahhhh!! Your new bag is soooo pretty! Everose Pompei is everything I love/need/want!!! I wish I could touch it. Does the texture of the leather feel soft to the touch or grainy from the sparkles? Is it smooth? Thanks so much for sharing!

*Does anyone know how limited this leather is??*


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aaahhhh!! Your new bag is soooo pretty! Everose Pompei is everything I love/need/want!!! I wish I could touch it. Does the texture of the leather feel soft to the touch or grainy from the sparkles? Is it smooth? Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> *Does anyone know how limited this leather is??*



It is a very smooth texture, and my guess is that MM has a standard supply of this leather since it was released as a SS18 leather. The leathers that are more limited are usually introduced between the seasons.


----------



## southernbelle43

And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.


----------



## Taimi

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aaahhhh!! Your new bag is soooo pretty! Everose Pompei is everything I love/need/want!!! I wish I could touch it. Does the texture of the leather feel soft to the touch or grainy from the sparkles? Is it smooth? Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> *Does anyone know how limited this leather is??*



Yes, it’s very smooth and lovely. I suppose it’s quite hardwearing too, but of course I haven’t used it yet. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
> Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.
> View attachment 4010460
> View attachment 4010462
> View attachment 4010464
> View attachment 4010461



Wow, this is so gorgeous! [emoji4] Have anyone ordered a bag in platinum pompei? I would love to see that too!


----------



## mleleigh

I’m loving all these reveals ladies!



southernbelle43 said:


> And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
> Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.
> View attachment 4010460
> View attachment 4010462
> View attachment 4010464
> View attachment 4010461



Lovely! I take it this is the Midi? How do you think capacity compares to Daphne?


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]



Were you surprised at how structured it is? I was.  I am not complaining. I am just used to MM's bags, even the Zhoe in vacchetta being a little bit soft and this Alexia is rigid for a better word.  That said I LOVE IT.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aaahhhh!! Your new bag is soooo pretty! Everose Pompei is everything I love/need/want!!! I wish I could touch it. Does the texture of the leather feel soft to the touch or grainy from the sparkles? Is it smooth? Thanks so much for sharing!
> 
> *Does anyone know how limited this leather is??*


It is very very silky to the touch,more so than any other leather I have.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I’m loving all these reveals ladies!
> Lovely! I take it this is the Midi? How do you think capacity compares to Daphne?



It is the midi.  Here is what I carry daily.  The yellow is a Penny midi used as a wallet, the silver is a long pencil case for makeup and also I carry the phone I am using to take this picture. It is the large iPhone.


Here is the Alexia loaded. The first thing I notice is how it looks with the phone and my keys in the outside pockets. The bulges might bother some, it does not bother me.  Also I like for my phone to stick up and others might not like this, especially if you commute or do things daily that would make it easy for someone to snatch it out of the pocket.  I had to remove the fox puff though.



Everything fits nicely, no room to spare, but easy to get things out.
Next is the Daphne, however, it has an added outside pocket and an extra inside zippered pocket, so it is not a fair comparison to a regular Daphne and it is soft so it has more give.


i have the phone in sideways, but it would also stick up if I had it upright.  And the fox tail key hold is there as well.


So I would say they are comparable in what they carry.
I just received this Alexia a couple of hours ago and just now had time to load it up and really look at it.  This bag in the silver glitter and the one posted earlier in the lovely everose are incredibly unique and beautiful. I don't think you will see anything like them with any other brand.  They are truly "one of a kind."

PS I am on an official bag ban having received one yesterday and one today BUT I may have to have a small leather item, like another Penny midi, in the Athene lipstick color which is the most beautiful pure red I have ever seen.


----------



## mleleigh

Thanks so much for posting! These pics and your review are super useful. Your bags are beautiful and I love how smooshy the vacchetta has gotten and how nice and structured the Pompei is.

I’m also thinking about an SLG in lipstick to go with my next bag purchase. Sigh... decisions, decisions!


----------



## Kylacove

Lovely reveals. Marco said my Aura is finished but we're having problems getting PayPal to release the funds. Everything show fine on my end but the payment is on hold on his end. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Continuing to sing the praises of Little Muse, running out for some errands and then the gym. The silver glitter Pompeii I ordered is arriving tomorrow!!!


----------



## TotinScience

@southernbelle43 , LOVE this Alexia midi  !


----------



## Kylacove

Never mind,  we worked out the glitch. Looking forward to my new MM.

QUOTE="Kylacove, post: 32148860, member: 270098"]Lovely reveals. Marco said my Aura is finished but we're having problems getting PayPal to release the funds. Everything show fine on my end but the payment is on hold on his end. Anyone else had this problem?[/QUOTE]


----------



## obscurity7

Taimi said:


> This is a better pic of the hot pink nappa. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010194


And I'm in love with that China Blue Athene...


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
> Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.
> View attachment 4010460
> View attachment 4010462
> View attachment 4010464
> View attachment 4010461


Looks great!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
> Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.
> View attachment 4010460
> View attachment 4010462
> View attachment 4010464
> View attachment 4010461



This glitter Pompeii is going to be the death of my wallet.


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> This Aura is beautiful!!
> And this Hot Pink nappa is dangerous...to my wallet!!


me too! now I am thinking  A Midi Alexia? or a Diva? I need to think again...
And the Mauve Pebbled is calling my name!


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> It is the midi.  Here is what I carry daily.  The yellow is a Penny midi used as a wallet, the silver is a long pencil case for makeup and also I carry the phone I am using to take this picture. It is the large iPhone.
> View attachment 4010699
> 
> Here is the Alexia loaded. The first thing I notice is how it looks with the phone and my keys in the outside pockets. The bulges might bother some, it does not bother me.  Also I like for my phone to stick up and others might not like this, especially if you commute or do things daily that would make it easy for someone to snatch it out of the pocket.  I had to remove the fox puff though.
> View attachment 4010702
> View attachment 4010705
> 
> Everything fits nicely, no room to spare, but easy to get things out.
> Next is the Daphne, however, it has an added outside pocket and an extra inside zippered pocket, so it is not a fair comparison to a regular Daphne and it is soft so it has more give.
> View attachment 4010708
> 
> i have the phone in sideways, but it would also stick up if I had it upright.  And the fox tail key hold is there as well.
> View attachment 4010711
> 
> So I would say they are comparable in what they carry.
> I just received this Alexia a couple of hours ago and just now had time to load it up and really look at it.  This bag in the silver glitter and the one posted earlier in the lovely everose are incredibly unique and beautiful. I don't think you will see anything like them with any other brand.  They are truly "one of a kind."
> 
> PS I am on an official bag ban having received one yesterday and one today BUT I may have to have a small leather item, like another Penny midi, in the Athene lipstick color which is the most beautiful pure red I have ever seen.


I'm interested in the Penny Midi as a wallet. Did you add any pockets? To make it more wallet like?


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> I'm interested in the Penny Midi as a wallet. Did you add any pockets? To make it more wallet like?


No, just put in money, couple of blank checks, a few rarely used credit cards. I carry my debit card, credit cards, i.d.’s etc., in the green metal RFID blocking metal case you see in the picture.  I was not sure it would work for me bcause I always carried a big accordian style wallet. But It works great.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> And here is the silver glitter Alexia in all her glory.  I discovered that I have nowhere in this whole house with good lighting or a good backdrop, believe me I hunted. So I used touch up to make the shot a little better.  my first thought upon seeing the bag is RIGID. It is truly rigid.  I foresee it being my dress up bag, not an every day one. The leather is indeed way more blingy than lead Africa, as Marco, told me. It really is stunning.  For info, I am 5'6" and weigh 149.
> Also, for comparison, it is almost exactly the same size as the midi Sabrina although the Sabrina is soft and does not stand up so it looks smaller.  And the swatches he sent are wonderful.
> View attachment 4010460
> View attachment 4010462
> View attachment 4010464
> View attachment 4010461


Gorgeous!
Thank you for the photos - really show off the leather.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Were you surprised at how structured it is? I was.  I am not complaining. I am just used to MM's bags, even the Zhoe in vacchetta being a little bit soft and this Alexia is rigid for a better word.  That said I LOVE IT.



Yes I was! Actually I thought it’s because of the bag design, but maybe it’s at least partly depending on leather. That said, I love mine too! I think the Aura is a very classic bag and glitter pompei is definitely very special and unique leather. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

Your pictures are making me want something in one of the glitter pompei leathers and I haven't even received my first bag yet. I can see my wallet is going to get a workout.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Yes I was! Actually I thought it’s because of the bag design, but maybe it’s at least partly depending on leather. That said, I love mine too! I think the Aura is a very classic bag and glitter pompei is definitely very special and unique leather. [emoji4]


Agree.  He said from the first posting it was good for structured styles so it have to be mostly the leather.  I love that it does not scratch though.  To look at it one would think it is very fragile!  Enjoy yours!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Your pictures are making me want something in one of the glitter pompei leathers and I haven't even received my first bag yet. I can see my wallet is going to get a workout.


Totally understand.  We have all been there and done that.  They are like potato chips, you cannot have just one!  A word of advice though that I got from my dear friend on TPF, TotinScience, who has much more control over her buying than I do.  Be careful not to fall in love with the leather without considering the style as well and if it will work for you. If in doubt, don't.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks for the advice.  That is why I'm waiting until the Grande Aura gets here.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> No, just put in money, couple of blank checks, a few rarely used credit cards. I carry my debit card, credit cards, i.d.’s etc., in the green metal RFID blocking metal case you see in the picture.  I was not sure it would work for me bcause I always carried a big accordian style wallet. But It works great.



That’s quite a great idea! The mini Penelope is too small for me and I don’t like the card case they offer. [emoji848] This could work great. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Totally understand.  We have all been there and done that.  They are like potato chips, you cannot have just one!  A word of advice though that I got from my dear friend on TPF, TotinScience, who has much more control over her buying than I do.  Be careful not to fall in love with the leather without considering the style as well and if it will work for you. If in doubt, don't.



I seriously agree with you here. Leather and style have to come together otherwise, it won’t work.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I seriously agree with you here. Leather and style have to come together otherwise, it won’t work.



I learned the hard way.  I fell in love with the look of a stunning Penelope Messenger in blue Venezia.  Some of you may have seen it for sale on BST.  I still look at the leather and just drool.  But the messenger is just way too small for me.  I am going to sell it or trade it.  So when the mud Verona came out, I spotted it on the Calista in the picture thread. I was smitten, but I had never been enthused about the Calista style. I came so close to buying it until TotinScience wisely told me the above advice. I am so glad that I listened to her.  I know very well what styles I like so I am thankful I did not do am impulse buy.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> That’s quite a great idea! The mini Penelope is too small for me and I don’t like the card case they offer. [emoji848] This could work great. [emoji848]



I cannot believe I did not try it before.  It is soft so it will squish down into most every bag you have.  And I love the pop of color when I open the purse.

And I do advocate putting your Credit cards that you use all of the time in a RFID blocking metal case.  They cost about $11-19 and provide great protection.  This is especially important for those of you who live in the big cities.  Can you tell my son is a cybersecurity expert.  He gets paid to hack into private and government websites to identify vulnerabilities.  Fun job and he keeps hubby and me as safe as it is possible to be in this cyber world.  My, I am gabby today!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Darn it, looks like my bag will not be delivered today.  Tracking shows it sitting at FedEx/Charles de Gaulle since 3:30 AM local time and that's it.   Confirms how much I detest that particular airport.  Delivery "estimate" is 3:00 PM today.  Yeah, right. I wish Marco would go back to DHL Express.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Darn it, looks like my bag will not be delivered today.  Tracking shows it sitting at FedEx/Charles de Gaulle since 3:30 AM local time and that's it.   Confirms how much I detest that particular airport.  Delivery "estimate" is 3:00 PM today.  Yeah, right. I wish Marco would go back to DHL Express.


That is so frustrating I know. Hopefully by tomorrow the lovely will be in your hands.


----------



## southernbelle43

Vink, here is the card holder I use. It is so much easier to grab this, open it up and get what you want than it is to use a wallet.  And for those of us who need cheerful things, they come in lots of colors. LOL


----------



## TotinScience

@southernbelle43 makes me sound a lot wiser than I actually am . But yes, @vink  said it best about leather, style AND color having to be what you want!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> @southernbelle43 makes me sound a lot wiser than I actually am . But yes, @vink  said it best about leather, style AND color having to be what you want!



No you are wise and have saved me a lot of money with your logical thinking. Of course you are not perfect and have one time made an impulse buy which makes me feel better.  Hugs


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, here is the card holder I use. It is so much easier to grab this, open it up and get what you want than it is to use a wallet.  And for those of us who need cheerful things, they come in lots of colors. LOL
> View attachment 4011794
> View attachment 4011795


This is awesome! What company did you get this from? I have been thinking about adding this level of security.


----------



## Monica Mays

bonniekir said:


> I have noticed a new brand on FB ..
> 
> The 'teaser' pictures show very promising new designs and the bags are handmade, and opening will be on August 25th!!
> 
> 
> I'm not that great on copying pics from FB, so better check for yourselves !!
> 
> I'm looking so forward to see all the new designs and colours
> 
> 
> There is a website, but nothing there yet till opening :
> 
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/



Wow, seems like a tol of a good stuff is going to be there!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, here is the card holder I use. It is so much easier to grab this, open it up and get what you want than it is to use a wallet.  And for those of us who need cheerful things, they come in lots of colors. LOL
> View attachment 4011794
> View attachment 4011795



I have one of these!  I like it but I’ve since cut down on what I carry, it is now too big. Plus if you drop it, all the cards go flying every which way. I splurged on a RFID card case from Tumi that is perfect for my driver’s license, student Id, 2 credit cards, car registration and insurance.   And you get free monogramming.  Only minus is that it only comes in boring colors.  
https://www.tumi.com/p/tumi-id-lock-gusseted-card-case-0119856DID


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> This is awesome! What company did you get this from? I have been thinking about adding this level of security.


  I have never had this one pop open. It has a very secure latch on it. But I don’t think I have dropped it. It is a Shell D case. Got it on Amazon for $8.99. Did not remember it was so inexpensive. I bought two because inside the first one I purchased which was not this brand the plastic pockets tore. I have used this one for six months or so and am in and out of it at least once a day and it is fine.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, here is the card holder I use. It is so much easier to grab this, open it up and get what you want than it is to use a wallet.  And for those of us who need cheerful things, they come in lots of colors. LOL
> View attachment 4011794
> View attachment 4011795


Where to get this ? I love the color! I currently live in a big city so I probably should go through that route.

Edit: just saw your answer.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Where to get this ? I love the color! I currently live in a big city so I probably should go through that route.


Amazon.  The Shell D. See above post. And yes you should.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, here is the card holder I use. It is so much easier to grab this, open it up and get what you want than it is to use a wallet.  And for those of us who need cheerful things, they come in lots of colors. LOL
> View attachment 4011794
> View attachment 4011795



I use a RFID case, too! DH often make fun of me for being too paranoid. Glad to know I’m not the only one. [emoji16] I only use the RFID wallet when I go on a trip though. I forgot the brand, but I can take a photo for you later. On a daily basis, I use a RFID plate that I bought from a stationary store in Japan in my usual wallet.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> Continuing to sing the praises of Little Muse, running out for some errands and then the gym. The silver glitter Pompeii I ordered is arriving tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4010830


I just saw my friends little muse in eggplant... And it is little but it seems to hold a lot.   kicking my rear and waiting for... the...next ...sale!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I have never had this one pop open. It has a very secure latch on it. But I don’t think I have dropped it. It is a Shell D case. Got it on Amazon for $8.99. Did not remember it was so inexpensive. I bought two because inside the first one I purchased which was not this brand the plastic pockets tore. I have used this one for six months or so and am in and out of it at least once a day and it is fine.


My problem is I am a complete klutz and dropped it while it was open.  Cards went flying everywhere.


Coastal jewel said:


> I just saw my friends little muse in eggplant... And it is little but it seems to hold a lot.   kicking my rear and waiting for... the...next ...sale!


  Its size is very deceptive and holds quite a bit more than I expected.  Little Muse has replaced Aura or Penny messenger as my new favorite style.  Also crossing my fingers for another sale.  Everrose glitter Pompeii is next on the list!


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> I just saw my friends little muse in eggplant... And it is little but it seems to hold a lot.   kicking my rear and waiting for... the...next ...sale!





Sickgrl13 said:


> Its size is very deceptive and holds quite a bit more than I expected.  Little Muse has replaced Aura or Penny messenger as my new favorite style.  Also crossing my fingers for another sale.  Everrose glitter Pompeii is next on the list!


Y'all are making me excited for my Little Muse from the most recent sale!  I got it in Everose glitter Pompei too, and the recent pics of the leather really have me looking forward to it!


----------



## mleleigh

I'm feeling indecisive. I know that I want something in the light grey Pompei, but the dark grey flat calf is also tempting me.

Maybe a Muse Midi in the light grey Pompei and a Daphne in the dark grey flat calf. I keep thinking that Angelica would be super nice in Pompei, but my everyday bag now is a black vacchetta Angelica and I normally try not repeat styles, although I'm seriously considering it. An Angelica in light grey Pompei would be lovely as well.

It's times like these where I wish could get my hands on the bags for the sake of comparison.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> I'm feeling indecisive. I know that I want something in the light grey Pompei, but the dark grey flat calf is also tempting me.
> 
> Maybe a Muse Midi in the light grey Pompei and a Daphne in the dark grey flat calf. I keep thinking that Angelica would be super nice in Pompei, but my everyday bag now is a black vacchetta Angelica and I normally try not repeat styles, although I'm seriously considering it. An Angelica in light grey Pompei would be lovely as well.
> 
> It's times like these where I wish could get my hands on the bags for the sake of comparison.



I agree with you. Angelica in Pompei should be amazing. If it’s lighter than Vacchetta but can retain the shape very well.


----------



## Kylacove

I think I played it too safe and should have ordered this color Aura. It's a WOW.




Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I'm feeling indecisive. I know that I want something in the light grey Pompei, but the dark grey flat calf is also tempting me.
> 
> Maybe a Muse Midi in the light grey Pompei and a Daphne in the dark grey flat calf. I keep thinking that Angelica would be super nice in Pompei, but my everyday bag now is a black vacchetta Angelica and I normally try not repeat styles, although I'm seriously considering it. An Angelica in light grey Pompei would be lovely as well.
> 
> It's times like these where I wish could get my hands on the bags for the sake of comparison.



Hi.  We have all been there.  Something that I learned is that when I “think *maybe* an xxxxxxxx” then I know my heart is not in it.  When I see a new style and my heart says “gotta have one”. Then that is a wise decision and I am usually happy with the choice.  Sorry if this  makes your decision harder.  We feel your pain.


----------



## Kylacove

It's even hard when working with pictures rather than have the bag in front of you. For example the mod shots of the Alexia make the regular size seem big, but it has the same dimensions as a bag I've been carrying every day for a month and consider it a medium sized bag. Based on that I think the midi would be too small even though in pictures it looks perfect. Colors also look so different from picture to picture. Hope my order comes with swatches.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> It's even hard when working with pictures rather than have the bag in front of you. For example the mod shots of the Alexia make the regular size seem big, but it has the same dimensions as a bag I've been carrying every day for a month and consider it a medium sized bag. Based on that I think the midi would be too small even though in pictures it looks perfect. Colors also look so different from picture to picture. Hope my order comes with swatches.


You are correct... the midi is NOT that big.  I carry far less than most people do and it is full.  And its rigid structure does not have any give to it.  Perhaps the stand up handles make


vink said:


> I use a RFID case, too! DH often make fun of me for being too paranoid. Glad to know I’m not the only one. [emoji16] I only use the RFID wallet when I go on a trip though. I forgot the brand, but I can take a photo for you later. On a daily basis, I use a RFID plate that I bought from a stationary store in Japan in my usual wallet.



That is very wise of you.  It is truly sad that we have to try to stay ahead of the thieves in this world.   For $8.99 it is worth the effort!!


----------



## mleleigh

This is random, but I wanted to mention in case it’s helpful to someone. I remember reading a couple pages back that the Alexia was difficult to zip and unzip to the edge due to the zipper extending down into the bag. 

Here’s what I did with my Angelica that has an added top zip. I took a small safety pin and attached it from underneath so that the safety pin wire interrupts the zipper track. You can see it in this pic:



I can now quickly open and close as the safety pin serves as a zipper stop. I don’t have to be careful with how far I open it like before. If anyone is frustrated with their zipper doing this, I highly recommend seeing if you have a safety pin laying around and giving it a try.


----------



## lenie

Great idea with the safety pins. I'll have to go e it a try. The zipper getting stuck is the most frustrating thing about the Alexia. If I were to order this style again, I would ask for a snap closure instead of a zipper.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Great idea with the safety pins. I'll have to go e it a try. The zipper getting stuck is the most frustrating thing about the Alexia. If I were to order this style again, I would ask for a snap closure instead of a zipper.


Agree will try the safety pin.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Agree will try the safety pin.


Well it took me a while to get the zipper up out of the bag to be able to do this. I  have not carried it yet so,  I did not know how hard it is to zip when you open it all the way.  I also tried to push the sides together and I don’t think a magnet is strong enough to hold it closed. Unless the magnet is attached to the cloth closure, not the sides of the bag, if that makes sense.  Thanks, the pin works well but MM may want to tweak this method of closing so it won’t be so frustrating.  Otherwise it is a killer bag!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> This is random, but I wanted to mention in case it’s helpful to someone. I remember reading a couple pages back that the Alexia was difficult to zip and unzip to the edge due to the zipper extending down into the bag.
> 
> Here’s what I did with my Angelica that has an added top zip. I took a small safety pin and attached it from underneath so that the safety pin wire interrupts the zipper track. You can see it in this pic:
> 
> View attachment 4012808
> 
> I can now quickly open and close as the safety pin serves as a zipper stop. I don’t have to be careful with how far I open it like before. If anyone is frustrated with their zipper doing this, I highly recommend seeing if you have a safety pin laying around and giving it a try.
> 
> View attachment 4012809



This is a very smart idea! Thanks! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## lenie

The magnets would have to be attached to a leather piece that sticks out a little, like what he has in other bags. The magnet wouldn't work if they were directly attached to the sides of the Alexia


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> You are correct... the midi is NOT that big.  I carry far less than most people do and it is full.  And its rigid structure does not have any give to it.  Perhaps the stand up handles make
> 
> 
> That is very wise of you.  It is truly sad that we have to try to stay ahead of the thieves in this world.   For $8.99 it is worth the effort!!



I’m just super paranoid. I only use one credit card (I do have a back up) and check the statement religiously. I even google myself sometimes. [emoji28]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I’m just super paranoid. I only use one credit card (I do have a back up) and check the statement religiously. I even google myself sometimes. [emoji28]


Good for you.  I check my bank account and American Express daily  I am not paranoid, just married to a federal law enforcement guy!


----------



## Taimi

Kylacove said:


> I think I played it too safe and should have ordered this color Aura. It's a WOW.



Thank you! [emoji4] It’s a lovely colour and very easy to wear, at least in my opinion. The grande Aura is also a great bag! It’s quite big, but not too big, yet still lightweight, at least in pompei leather. I can highly recommend it! [emoji4] 

I love the bag so much that I’d love to have it in another colour.. It would be gorgeous in new mauve leather! But now it’s time to save some money.. [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

Taimi said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] It’s a lovely colour and very easy to wear, at least in my opinion. The grande Aura is also a great bag! It’s quite big, but not too big, yet still lightweight, at least in pompei leather. I can highly recommend it! [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag so much that I’d love to have it in another colour.. It would be gorgeous in new mauve leather! But now it’s time to save some money.. [emoji6]


You have the Grande Aura too?  Can we see please.


----------



## Taimi

msd_bags said:


> You have the Grande Aura too?  Can we see please.



I revealed my new grande Aura in everose pompei couple of pages ago. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Taimi said:


> I revealed my new grande Aura in everose pompei couple of pages ago. [emoji4]


Oh, I thought that was a regular Aura. Sorry about that.


----------



## Kylacove

What color is the lining? It goes well with the leather. 



Taimi said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] It’s a lovely colour and very easy to wear, at least in my opinion. The grande Aura is also a great bag! It’s quite big, but not too big, yet still lightweight, at least in pompei leather. I can highly recommend it! [emoji4]
> 
> I love the bag so much that I’d love to have it in another colour.. It would be gorgeous in new mauve leather! But now it’s time to save some money.. [emoji6]


----------



## southernbelle43

Off the the Palm Sunday service with Alexia.  She can use some spiritual uplifting along with us!!
LOL.  Whoops can you tell we have a dog?  Notice the dog toys by the door.


----------



## Taimi

msd_bags said:


> Oh, I thought that was a regular Aura. Sorry about that.



No worries at all. [emoji4]



Kylacove said:


> What color is the lining? It goes well with the leather.



It’s the (light) pink lining. [emoji4] And thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## VanBod1525

Octane Merinos Theia midi from the recent Muse promo just arrived. Love it. I think I owe some pics of Theia versus midi Minerva to someone here, Will include this midi version of Theia for reference too. Bit dark here at the moment.


----------



## msd_bags

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Theia midi from the recent Muse promo just arrived. Love it. I think I owe some pics of Theia versus midi Minerva to someone here, Will include this midi version of Theia for reference too. Bit dark here at the moment.


Yes please, would also love to see Theia vs. midi Theia.  Thanks!


----------



## Sickgrl13

It’s here!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ And Little Muse came with the swatch sheet. I have colorblocking PLANS for that hot pink nappa.  And the Lipstick Athene and yellow merinos is gorgy too.


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> It’s here!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ And Little Muse came with the swatch sheet. I have colorblocking PLANS for that hot pink nappa.  And the Lipstick Athene and yellow merinos is gorgy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014480



Wow!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Does anyone own a Juliet? I've only seen 1 picture. Is it not a popular style? Is it too big or too floppy, etc. Looking forward to your feedback.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone own a Juliet? I've only seen 1 picture. Is it not a popular style? Is it too big or too floppy, etc. Looking forward to your feedback.


ANd I wonder the same thing about the Victoria, which is quite striking.  Of course, sometimes I think that only TPF'ers  buy MM's which is silly of me of course.


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone own a Juliet? I've only seen 1 picture. Is it not a popular style? Is it too big or too floppy, etc. Looking forward to your feedback.



I have two Juliet’s in Red Cherry Nappa and river blue vachetta. It’s a great doctor satchel style. It holds a lot but slouches ever so slightly when you have your things in it so it doesn’t look as big as the pictures.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I really wish the Juliet had been made with the handles placed the way they would traditionally be placed on a satchel. Every time I consider a Juliet I pause, because of  how much I dislike the handles.


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> I really wish the Juliet had been made with the handles placed the way they would traditionally be placed on a satchel. Every time I consider a Juliet I pause, because of  how much I dislike the handles.



I thought the same initially. After using the Juliet, I actually find the handles quite unique. They are comfortable to hold and sets the bag apart from other satchels. The bag slouches just a little under the handles so there is more room to hold and carry the bag than pictured.


----------



## Kylacove

I think I would like how the handles are attached rather than the usual floppy way. That and the dimensions make me think it would be a good everyday bag.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone own a Juliet? I've only seen 1 picture. Is it not a popular style? Is it too big or too floppy, etc. Looking forward to your feedback.



I’m a proud owner of a Juliet in cobblestone Tuscania. [emoji4] It’s light and although not as big as it’s shown with the model, it’s not a small bag. I haven’t worn mine yet, but I think it’ll be a good carryon (short plane trip) or briefcase. 

I hesitate so much and took the longest time to decide on how should I order my Juliet. I like the style since it came out, but don’t like how boxy it was in the photo on the website and the blog. Then, one day, another TPFer ordered hers in Tuscania, I think, or one of the floppy leather and that did it for me. It’s a bag that morph with the leather it’s made in. Of course, every bag will do that, but the simple line of Juliet and the fact that it doesn’t have any structure besides the 4 walls of the bag showcase that best. So, if you like your bag floppy, like me, pick one of the bendy leather. But if you want it to keep the shape, pick one of the rigid leather. [emoji4] 

One thing that struck me the most when I first got it is that it’s not as deep as I thought it would be. It’s quite a slim bag, IMO, consider its width. And definitely not as big as the photo. (I don’t mind the look of Marco’s model, but they must be size 00 and petite. Or I’m just super big. [emoji28]) So, pick your leather carefully since I think that’s the key to make the main character of this bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> It’s here!!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ And Little Muse came with the swatch sheet. I have colorblocking PLANS for that hot pink nappa.  And the Lipstick Athene and yellow merinos is gorgy too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014480


I want a bag in that hot pink nappa too! But NOT yet now, maybe by the 2nd half of the year as I'm trying to give my wallet a rest.

Since the color is bright, I don't want a big bag for it.  I want the Thea but maybe not in this color since the style is big.  I'm thinking another Zhoe Legend, but I'm not really a long shoulder strap wearing kind of girl so it might not be used a lot. Maybe a Penelope crossbody, but then again, I want an everyday bag (size/style).  So also no on the midi Muse no matter how cute she is.  Haha, what a dilemma!!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I want a bag in that hot pink nappa too! But NOT yet now, maybe by the 2nd half of the year as I'm trying to give my wallet a rest.
> 
> Since the color is bright, I don't want a big bag for it.  I want the Thea but maybe not in this color since the style is big.  I'm thinking another Zhoe Legend, but I'm not really a long shoulder strap wearing kind of girl so it might not be used a lot. Maybe a Penelope crossbody, but then again, I want an everyday bag (size/style).  So also no on the midi Muse no matter how cute she is.  Haha, what a dilemma!!



May I suggest Midi Penelope? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Or even the mini Penelope? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] They maybe small, but you can use them everyday. [emoji4] I love mine. [emoji6]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> May I suggest Midi Penelope? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Or even the mini Penelope? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] They maybe small, but you can use them everyday. [emoji4] I love mine. [emoji6]


Thanks, these are great considerations.   Although these are something that will be kept inside the bag.  I also want something to show off.


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> I want a bag in that hot pink nappa too! But NOT yet now, maybe by the 2nd half of the year as I'm trying to give my wallet a rest.
> 
> Since the color is bright, I don't want a big bag for it.  I want the Thea but maybe not in this color since the style is big.  I'm thinking another Zhoe Legend, but I'm not really a long shoulder strap wearing kind of girl so it might not be used a lot. Maybe a Penelope crossbody, but then again, I want an everyday bag (size/style).  So also no on the midi Muse no matter how cute she is.  Haha, what a dilemma!!


Let's wait for the new seasonal release, that is what I am doing now.  I want a hot pink Napa and a Pebbled Mauve too. I realized The Oxblood Vachetta leather is too similar with my Mahogany Vachetta.


----------



## ajamy

VanBod1525 said:


> Octane Merinos Theia midi from the recent Muse promo just arrived. Love it. I think I owe some pics of Theia versus midi Minerva to someone here, Will include this midi version of Theia for reference too. Bit dark here at the moment.


What a great choice,  the softness of merinos is just right for the theia, and octane is a gorgeous colour.  What lining did you choose?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anitalilac said:


> Let's wait for the new seasonal release, that is what I am doing now.  I want a hot pink Napa and a Pebbled Mauve too. I realized The Oxblood Vachetta leather is too similar with my Mahogany Vachetta.


More SS18? I didn't realise the collection was not done.


----------



## southernbelle43

This has nothing to do with MM, but I wanted to share because I see so many comments in all of the forums and threads about how handbags wear over time.  People lamenting over a loose thread, lose of color, etc.  I am not a sentimental person by nature, but I have held on to this handbag for many many years. It belonged to my mother.  Real alligator.  Check it out, with the exception of the hardware it looks like it did 59 years ago!!! I bet I could send it to a bag rehab place for hardware work and it would be good as new. Inside there is one loose thread. That is all the wear you can see.  Is there a lesson for us in this anywhere?


----------



## Kylacove

Waiting for delivery is hard. I was scheduled for delivery yesterday but tracking stopped on Monday. Do all orders need to be signed for? It's hard to know what to do when you don't know when it's coming.


----------



## mleleigh

20% off and free cuff bracelet - details on the blog: https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/03/ciaomm-cuff-bracelet-it-is-time-for.html?m=1


----------



## VanBod1525

ajamy said:


> What a great choice,  the softness of merinos is just right for the theia, and octane is a gorgeous colour.  What lining did you choose?


Dark blue


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Where is minerva and selene on the site?


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Where is minerva and selene on the site?



I’m not seeing them.


----------



## obscurity7

The penelope midi is gone, too.  And the options are ... weirdly harder to figure out.


----------



## southernbelle43

This site has always had missing items, but I believe everyone has gotten what they ordered even though it does not show up. I just ordered a lipstick Athene Penny midi so we shall see.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco just told me the web site is being updated (thank goodness, it looks so much better) and the other styles will be added.  My Penny midi is in the making. I have been craving something in that  lipstick leather ever since I got the swatch.  I am such a red person.


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco just told me the web site is being updated (thank goodness, it looks so much better) and the other styles will be added.  My Penny midi is in the making. I have been craving something in that  lipstick leather ever since I got the swatch.  I am such a red person.



I think I might go for the China Blue then!


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco just told me the web site is being updated (thank goodness, it looks so much better) and the other styles will be added.  My Penny midi is in the making. I have been craving something in that  lipstick leather ever since I got the swatch.  I am such a red person.





obscurity7 said:


> I think I might go for the China Blue then!



China Blue and Lipstick were the two colors that popped right out at me - both are so gorgeous!

@obscurity7 - what do you think you'll get in the China Blue?


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> China Blue and Lipstick were the two colors that popped right out at me - both are so gorgeous!
> 
> @obscurity7 - what do you think you'll get in the China Blue?


Same as @southernbelle43, a Penelope midi.  Though I did throw a curveball and say that if they have any scraps left over of the bordeau tuscania, I would happily take them off their hands.  So... it might be blue... it might be red!  No one knows!


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> Same as @southernbelle43, a Penelope midi.  Though I did throw a curveball and say that if they have any scraps left over of the bordeau tuscania, I would happily take them off their hands.  So... it might be blue... it might be red!  No one knows!



I loved that bordeau tuscania from the first time I ever saw it.  Whatever you get will be perfect. That is the beauty of MM bags!!  And I love my other Penny midi, use it as a wallet! I will use this one as a make up bag.  You can squish them down into almost any size bag.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> 20% off and free cuff bracelet - details on the blog: https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/03/ciaomm-cuff-bracelet-it-is-time-for.html?m=1


GAH!!!!   My wallet is going to have to sit this one out although the hot pink nappa and lipstick Athene are soooooo tempting!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And where is the angel?


----------



## msd_bags

And Zhoe Legend is still not there. [emoji20]


----------



## ajamy

Kylacove said:


> Waiting for delivery is hard. I was scheduled for delivery yesterday but tracking stopped on Monday. Do all orders need to be signed for? It's hard to know what to do when you don't know when it's coming.


My shipping notice email from the last sale appeared yesterday evening (little muse in sage Athene), expected delivery for today!  Which I can’t quite believe will happen but nobody at home today and the link doesn’t let me leave instructions.  TNT service definitely not as user friendly as DHL even if they are faster.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So much is not there!  So annoying.
Not that I need any full sized bag from MM anyways.... there just isn’t anything that needs to happen for me.  I have too many bags. But I want that bracelet too. I’m thinking about getting a couple of small items, like a phoebe in platinum glitter Pompei and a penelope in blue africa and maybe another phoebe in sky verona....  because I just love me a little purse and I have so many penny messengers and auras but no phoebes or penelope wristlets.  Plus at 20 percent off those small items are such an affordable price!  Does anyone know if there’s a minimum order requirement to get the bracelet?  It looks so pretty.


----------



## obscurity7

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So much is not there!  So annoying.
> Not that I need any full sized bag from MM anyways.... there just isn’t anything that needs to happen for me.  I have too many bags. But I want that bracelet too. I’m thinking about getting a couple of small items, like a phoebe in platinum glitter Pompei and a penelope in blue africa and maybe another phoebe in sky verona....  because I just love me a little purse and I have so many penny messengers and auras but no phoebes or penelope wristlets.  Plus at 20 percent off those small items are such an affordable price!  Does anyone know if there’s a minimum order requirement to get the bracelet?  It looks so pretty.


Two of us ordered Penny midis and got the bracelet, so it sounds as though they're being fairly lenient about what qualifies.  For me, it's my very first MM order, so I wanted to start small (and said so in the email).


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And where is the angel?


See previous post .  Mm says the rest will be there in ten 10 days or so.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But after the sale.... :/


----------



## Coastal jewel

But we can find the specs!  I always find something not on the website!!!  I saw little muse in person and it actually looks like it would carry my essentials.


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> I loved that bordeau tuscania from the first time I ever saw it.  Whatever you get will be perfect. That is the beauty of MM bags!!  And I love my other Penny midi, use it as a wallet! I will use this one as a make up bag.  You can squish them down into almost any size bag.


Whee!  He still has some bordeaux tuscania, so if anyone else was always tempted by that leather, go ahead and put in an order!


----------



## scrpo83

Hello all..last february (or was it january) i was tempted to order a demetra during MM's sale event but unexpected financial obligation popped up and i changed my mind..now though i'm kinda want to treat myself with a new bag and lo and behold MM is having a sale again.. i did a search at the photo thread and didn't find much reference for demetra..so just want to have a general review of the style, is it a comfortable style to lug around everyday essential?would nappa be a good leather for that particular style?Sadly demetra is still missing from the new website..


----------



## ajamy




----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4018322


Oops!  Posted too quickly- Here is my little muse brightening up a dull wet good Friday


----------



## starkfan

Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei has arrived, and she's a stunner! I got her with silver hardware and red lining (from the free upgraded lining promo), and the contrast works out really well!



She is also surprisingly spacious, thanks to that added depth and the sides that are wider than the base. I wasn't sure from the dimensions, and even all the pics both here and on MM's blog, whether my long continental wallet would fit comfortably, but I'm happy to report that it does! My wallet has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.


Despite the lack of a zipper closure, the opening also feels pretty secure to me, primarily because of the Little Muse's small size, and the sides that fold in. I've taken another picture from the top when the magnetic closure is secured but the side buttons left unsnapped -- this is how I imagine I'll carry it most of the time. It's easy enough to open up the bag and reach in for stuff once you unsnap the magnetic closure, but when the magnetic closure is secured, the stiffness of the Pompei leather sides doesn't let you (or stray hands!) reach in too easily.


I also got the strap shortened, by the way -- it measures 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). At the longest setting, the strap length is perfect for crossbody carrying on me, hitting just below the waist or at the hip (I'm around 5' 5", or 1.65m tall). The shortest setting feels nicest for carrying the bag on the shoulder, though the longest setting still works for this too.

Strangely, and unlike the pictures on MM's blog, I realised that the feet I got on my Little Muse don't have the "M" stamp/engraving in it -- is this typical? Just wondering, because this is my first MM bag with feet!


There was also a mistake made with the interior, as I had requested for one interior open slip pocket instead of the standard two, like how Colette's Little Muse had come, in her blog post. It's not a big issue, but a bit disappointing as I had wanted a single slip pocket so that it could fit my cardholder comfortably. Mine is one of those flat cardholders that fits 3 cards on each side, so it's slightly taller than other variants of this style. Unfortunately, it's too large to fit into the standard interior slip pockets in the Little Muse, since they're really pretty narrow -- I'd either have to remove my cards from the cardholder to keep them separately in the slip pockets, or find another spot for the cardholder.

Some additional pics below, comparing the Little Muse to the Zhoe Legend -- Zhoe Legend is probably still more spacious, but Little Muse will give it a run for its money, I think! The side-by-side pic is almost deceptive because of how Little Muse's top and bottom taper in, but at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements).




Will post these to the reference thread too! All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


----------



## starkfan

Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it. 

The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:







The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).

Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?

I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape... 

The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also... 



Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too


Your new acquisitions are stunning!
Thank you for such thorough reviews. On the stitching and zipper tape color that you did not request, of you are at all un-thrilled with it, I would contact Marco immediately and ask for a remake. After all, it's not your selection that was a surprise but a production error.


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too



Personally I’m not a fan of contrast stitching. That said, I prefer how MM did your Zhoe Legend. Some people will be happy with your Penny messenger as it is still beautiful I must say. But I think you should reach out to Marco on the options, in case the look does not grow on you.

A long time ago, I received an amaretto Flora that was not done very well. Marco sent a replacement, and this time everything was right! The edge paint on the first one was darker. The replacement had tone on tone edging - much prettier!

I also wished that he used a midnight blue thread on my dark blue Verona. He used a teeny bit lighter thread that bothered me a little, but I let it be since it didn’t look bad, mine was just a preference.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4018322


I love this bag. Beautiful leather amazing style just gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## Sickgrl13

starkfan said:


> Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei has arrived, and she's a stunner! I got her with silver hardware and red lining (from the free upgraded lining promo), and the contrast works out really well!
> View attachment 4018329
> View attachment 4018331
> 
> She is also surprisingly spacious, thanks to that added depth and the sides that are wider than the base. I wasn't sure from the dimensions, and even all the pics both here and on MM's blog, whether my long continental wallet would fit comfortably, but I'm happy to report that it does! My wallet has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.
> View attachment 4018332
> 
> Despite the lack of a zipper closure, the opening also feels pretty secure to me, primarily because of the Little Muse's small size, and the sides that fold in. I've taken another picture from the top when the magnetic closure is secured but the side buttons left unsnapped -- this is how I imagine I'll carry it most of the time. It's easy enough to open up the bag and reach in for stuff once you unsnap the magnetic closure, but when the magnetic closure is secured, the stiffness of the Pompei leather sides doesn't let you (or stray hands!) reach in too easily.
> View attachment 4018333
> 
> I also got the strap shortened, by the way -- it measures 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). At the longest setting, the strap length is perfect for crossbody carrying on me, hitting just below the waist or at the hip (I'm around 5' 5", or 1.65m tall). The shortest setting feels nicest for carrying the bag on the shoulder, though the longest setting still works for this too.
> 
> Strangely, and unlike the pictures on MM's blog, I realised that the feet I got on my Little Muse don't have the "M" stamp/engraving in it -- is this typical? Just wondering, because this is my first MM bag with feet!
> View attachment 4018330
> 
> There was also a mistake made with the interior, as I had requested for one interior open slip pocket instead of the standard two, like how Colette's Little Muse had come, in her blog post. It's not a big issue, but a bit disappointing as I had wanted a single slip pocket so that it could fit my cardholder comfortably. Mine is one of those flat cardholders that fits 3 cards on each side, so it's slightly taller than other variants of this style. Unfortunately, it's too large to fit into the standard interior slip pockets in the Little Muse, since they're really pretty narrow -- I'd either have to remove my cards from the cardholder to keep them separately in the slip pockets, or find another spot for the cardholder.
> 
> Some additional pics below, comparing the Little Muse to the Zhoe Legend -- Zhoe Legend is probably still more spacious, but Little Muse will give it a run for its money, I think! The side-by-side pic is almost deceptive because of how Little Muse's top and bottom taper in, but at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements).
> View attachment 4018334
> View attachment 4018335
> View attachment 4018336
> 
> Will post these to the reference thread too! All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


Both my Little Muses have no M on the feet.  I only noticed the difference when I saw Colette's blog posting and that her bag does have them.  It doesn't bother me, but it is a nice design element.


starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too


    I seem to remember somewhere in the thread someone posted the same issue, that the zipper tape did not match the leather.  I can't recall the outcome or when it was.  Personally, the contrast doesn't bother me but I would reach out to MM for some help.


----------



## obscurity7

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4018322


Is this the new sage Athene leather?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Your new acquisitions are stunning!
> Thank you for such thorough reviews. On the stitching and zipper tape color that you did not request, of you are at all un-thrilled with it, I would contact Marco immediately and ask for a remake. After all, it's not your selection that was a surprise but a production error.


I also would contact him.


----------



## lenie

For those who have the Muse or little Muse for a little while, do the side snaps open easily(I.e. Unsnaps on their own) when you have your things in them? I like the look of the style but just worried that the snaps will unsnap when you have the bag filled.


----------



## Kylacove

Is the current sale only for bags showing up on the new website and not ones that were previously posted? Guess I will have to wait in my Juliet .


----------



## mleleigh

Kylacove said:


> Is the current sale only for bags showing up on the new website and not ones that were previously posted? Guess I will have to wait in my Juliet .



No, it applies to email orders too - just email orders@marcomassaccesi.it to place your order.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too



My last Zhoe that I recently had Marco make the bespoke pink nappa leather.  I spoke to him about contrast stitching or something a little different. He recommended that I go with stitching that was a little darker and not a contrast. He said it was a more classic look which he felt was more my style. I absolutely love the darker stitching. I have attached the photos that I posted when I did the reveal to show the darker stitching. Now to answer your question if you do not love how it looks speak to Marco especially if that is not what your ordered. I happen to like the look of a contrast stitch not for all my MM bags but for one or two it gives it a completely different look.


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> I’m a proud owner of a Juliet in cobblestone Tuscania. [emoji4] It’s light and although not as big as it’s shown with the model, it’s not a small bag. I haven’t worn mine yet, but I think it’ll be a good carryon (short plane trip) or briefcase.
> 
> I hesitate so much and took the longest time to decide on how should I order my Juliet. I like the style since it came out, but don’t like how boxy it was in the photo on the website and the blog. Then, one day, another TPFer ordered hers in Tuscania, I think, or one of the floppy leather and that did it for me. It’s a bag that morph with the leather it’s made in. Of course, every bag will do that, but the simple line of Juliet and the fact that it doesn’t have any structure besides the 4 walls of the bag showcase that best. So, if you like your bag floppy, like me, pick one of the bendy leather. But if you want it to keep the shape, pick one of the rigid leather. [emoji4]
> 
> One thing that struck me the most when I first got it is that it’s not as deep as I thought it would be. It’s quite a slim bag, IMO, consider its width. And definitely not as big as the photo. (I don’t mind the look of Marco’s model, but they must be size 00 and petite. Or I’m just super big. [emoji28]) So, pick your leather carefully since I think that’s the key to make the main character of this bag.


Do you think the size would make it too much bling in a bright color or glitter leather? If it's a carry on size I think it's too big for me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Do you think the size would make it too much bling in a bright color or glitter leather? If it's a carry on size I think it's too big for me.


The Juliet is about 13 1/2 inches wide and nearly 9 inches tall. I don’t consider that anywhere near carry on size.


----------



## Kylacove

Good. Someone mentioned using it as a small carry on and it made me question the size.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Good. Someone mentioned using it as a small carry on and it made me question the size.


It’s actually a tad bit smaller then the black muse midi I posted last week, because the Muse Midi is 14.4 inches at it’s widest, and nearly 11 inches tall.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei has arrived, and she's a stunner! I got her with silver hardware and red lining (from the free upgraded lining promo), and the contrast works out really well!
> View attachment 4018329
> View attachment 4018331
> 
> She is also surprisingly spacious, thanks to that added depth and the sides that are wider than the base. I wasn't sure from the dimensions, and even all the pics both here and on MM's blog, whether my long continental wallet would fit comfortably, but I'm happy to report that it does! My wallet has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.
> View attachment 4018332
> 
> Despite the lack of a zipper closure, the opening also feels pretty secure to me, primarily because of the Little Muse's small size, and the sides that fold in. I've taken another picture from the top when the magnetic closure is secured but the side buttons left unsnapped -- this is how I imagine I'll carry it most of the time. It's easy enough to open up the bag and reach in for stuff once you unsnap the magnetic closure, but when the magnetic closure is secured, the stiffness of the Pompei leather sides doesn't let you (or stray hands!) reach in too easily.
> View attachment 4018333
> 
> I also got the strap shortened, by the way -- it measures 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). At the longest setting, the strap length is perfect for crossbody carrying on me, hitting just below the waist or at the hip (I'm around 5' 5", or 1.65m tall). The shortest setting feels nicest for carrying the bag on the shoulder, though the longest setting still works for this too.
> 
> Strangely, and unlike the pictures on MM's blog, I realised that the feet I got on my Little Muse don't have the "M" stamp/engraving in it -- is this typical? Just wondering, because this is my first MM bag with feet!
> View attachment 4018330
> 
> There was also a mistake made with the interior, as I had requested for one interior open slip pocket instead of the standard two, like how Colette's Little Muse had come, in her blog post. It's not a big issue, but a bit disappointing as I had wanted a single slip pocket so that it could fit my cardholder comfortably. Mine is one of those flat cardholders that fits 3 cards on each side, so it's slightly taller than other variants of this style. Unfortunately, it's too large to fit into the standard interior slip pockets in the Little Muse, since they're really pretty narrow -- I'd either have to remove my cards from the cardholder to keep them separately in the slip pockets, or find another spot for the cardholder.
> 
> Some additional pics below, comparing the Little Muse to the Zhoe Legend -- Zhoe Legend is probably still more spacious, but Little Muse will give it a run for its money, I think! The side-by-side pic is almost deceptive because of how Little Muse's top and bottom taper in, but at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements).
> View attachment 4018334
> View attachment 4018335
> View attachment 4018336
> 
> Will post these to the reference thread too! All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


I am truly amazed at how much that little thing holds.  Wow.  That is one that you will enjoy for years.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Any updates on how Pompei leathers “wear”?  Any scratches?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too


I think the contrast looks very beautiful! But as others have said, it's personal preference. You could try selling it as well!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4018322


Beautiful color and the Athene texture is so


----------



## Gabichka

I received my Alexia Midi in tan Pompei leather (with light gold hardware) today and decided to share with everyone.
This is my first MM bag and I'm having mixed feelings about it. I was looking for a structured satchel type of bag and this did fit the bill. It  has a nice shape, very contemporary and the color is great for the Spring/Summer season. The mixed feelings I have are about the size. The Alexia is way too big for me and I was worried that the Alexia Midi would be just a tad bit too small. Currently, I have the MK Jet Set medium tote and, being a bit of a pack rat, I can comfortably fit quite a bit into it. I like the front pockets, although I probably should have asked for a bacl pocket to keep my card case in. I live in NYC so having easy access to a MetroCard is key.  In the pictures below I've included the things I would normally have in my bag for work: notebook, book, sunglasses, water bottle.
I think that had the bag been even half an inch wider, it could be more comfortable.
Forgot to add, the actual usable height is only 7"


----------



## TotinScience

Gabichka said:


> I received my Alexia Midi in tan Pompei leather (with light gold hardware) today and decided to share with everyone.
> This is my first MM bag and I'm having mixed feelings about it. I was looking for a structured satchel type of bag and this did fit the bill. It  has a nice shape, very contemporary and the color is great for the Spring/Summer season. The mixed feelings I have are about the size. The Alexia is way too big for me and I was worried that the Alexia Midi would be just a tad bit too small. Currently, I have the MK Jet Set medium tote and, being a bit of a pack rat, I can comfortably fit quite a bit into it. I like the front pockets, although I probably should have asked for a bacl pocket to keep my card case in. I live in NYC so having easy access to a MetroCard is key.  In the pictures below I've included the things I would normally have in my bag for work: notebook, book, sunglasses, water bottle.
> I think that had the bag been even half an inch wider, it could be more comfortable.
> Forgot to add, the actual usable height is only 7"
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018858
> View attachment 4018859
> View attachment 4018860
> View attachment 4018861
> View attachment 4018862


Thanks so much for this helpful and honest review. The bag looks lovely, but I am getting less and less inclined on getting one. As a practical person, I am all about no wasted space


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Any updates on how Pompei leathers “wear”?  Any scratches?


Mine is wearing like iron!  Not a mark of any kind


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My last Zhoe that I recently had Marco make the bespoke pink nappa leather.  I spoke to him about contrast stitching or something a little different. He recommended that I go with stitching that was a little darker and not a contrast. He said it was a more classic look which he felt was more my style. I absolutely love the darker stitching. I have attached the photos that I posted when I did the reveal to show the darker stitching. Now to answer your question if you do not love how it looks speak to Marco especially if that is not what your ordered. I happen to like the look of a contrast stitch not for all my MM bags but for one or two it gives it a completely different look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018537
> View attachment 4018538


The stitching does up the look.  I love it.  I am the proud owner of a Zhoe and it is so darn elegant in almost any leather.  A classic for sure.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> For those who have the Muse or little Muse for a little while, do the side snaps open easily(I.e. Unsnaps on their own) when you have your things in them? I like the look of the style but just worried that the snaps will unsnap when you have the bag filled.


Lenie, I have had a Little Muse for almost 2 months, being used as my daily bag.  The snaps don't come undone easily but I have rarely unsnapped them.  I just don't carry much stuff, nothing heavy, and never handheld.  That being said, could they wear out over time?  Don't know but for the Little Muse, I don't think you can fit enough things in there for it to happen.  But just a guess.   Maybe Marco can make it with no snaps and just sewn at the ends?  Regardless, I highly recommend this cutie.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> For those who have the Muse or little Muse for a little while, do the side snaps open easily(I.e. Unsnaps on their own) when you have your things in them? I like the look of the style but just worried that the snaps will unsnap when you have the bag filled.



I’ve had my regular Muse since mid Feb but I’ve used it maybe 4 times to date (have a lot of bags to rotate). I don’t think the snaps will get undone easily.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Any updates on how Pompei leathers “wear”?  Any scratches?



No scratches! I think the possible issue with the leather is it developing some lumps/hollows if not stored properly. I stored mine fully stuffed, but maybe there were areas with less stuffing and I had another bag on top of it (storage space limitation) so there was maybe 2 areas with very light wavy depressions.

I’m talking of my big Muse so that’s a lot of tall space. It may not matter much for smaller bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> Both my Little Muses have no M on the feet.  I only noticed the difference when I saw Colette's blog posting and that her bag does have them.  It doesn't bother me, but it is a nice design element.
> I seem to remember somewhere in the thread someone posted the same issue, that the zipper tape did not match the leather.  I can't recall the outcome or when it was.  Personally, the contrast doesn't bother me but I would reach out to MM for some help.



This has happened to me on Penelope Messenger but it had more to do w lining contrast.  For me, I just prefer if it is going to show as it does on Pennie Messenger, to be similar or same.  My favorite Penelope messenger is grey merinos with the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  Ha.. now that I write that, it sounds pretty boring.    I think your messenger looks great, but agree.. contact Marco if you aren’t happy.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> For those who have the Muse or little Muse for a little while, do the side snaps open easily(I.e. Unsnaps on their own) when you have your things in them? I like the look of the style but just worried that the snaps will unsnap when you have the bag filled.


I have used my Muse a LOT since I received it. The snaps can come undone when I use the cross body strap and am lugging around my (heavy) work computer with peripherals, a notebook, a pouch and a wristlet. Oh and glasses. If I am not packing that much weight, no issues with the snaps whatsoever. The Pompei leather also helps it retain shape in general. 



Kylacove said:


> Is the current sale only for bags showing up on the new website and not ones that were previously posted? Guess I will have to wait in my Juliet .


It's always worth emailing Marco! If you know what you'd like to order, he can finalize it for you. Their focus is on the workshop and making beautiful bags, so the website tends to lag behind, so it should not be taken literally.



Coastal jewel said:


> Any updates on how Pompei leathers “wear”?  Any scratches?


I second "like iron"! I have used and abused my Pompei Muse and it looks new. Including the handles and strap, which is notable because I am using it as a work bag.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Good. Someone mentioned using it as a small carry on and it made me question the size.



It’s not that huge bag. I’m sorry if I confuse you. I pack very little when I’m on a plane.


----------



## vink

I really like Zhoe Legend, but I can’t find a suitable leather and color for “the one” yet. One day.....


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> I have used my Muse a LOT since I received it. The snaps can come undone when I use the cross body strap and am lugging around my (heavy) work computer with peripherals, a notebook, a pouch and a wristlet. Oh and glasses. If I am not packing that much weight, no issues with the snaps whatsoever. The Pompei leather also helps it retain shape in general.
> 
> 
> It's always worth emailing Marco! If you know what you'd like to order, he can finalize it for you. Their focus is on the workshop and making beautiful bags, so the website tends to lag behind, so it should not be taken literally.
> 
> 
> I second "like iron"! I have used and abused my Pompei Muse and it looks new. Including the handles and strap, which is notable because I am using it as a work bag.



Oh lord.  Like iron is very appealing to me!  What color did you get [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh lord.  Like iron is very appealing to me!  What color did you get [emoji4]


Aubergine!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1127#post-32068701


----------



## emmaAr

vink said:


> I really like Zhoe Legend, but I can’t find a suitable leather and color for “the one” yet. One day.....


Loving all the reveals! I’ve also been thinking about a Zhoe Legend for some time. I wonder if this style would work best in Vacchetta leather - to hold the shape, or if Nappa or Pebbled leather would work. I am considering Teal Nappa or turquoise Pebbled. China Blue is also on my radar but not sure Zhoe Legend is the right style. I remember seeing the Arianna in the Athene leather and it was a showstopper. Any Zhoe Legend reviews would be helpful.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> No scratches! I think the possible issue with the leather is it developing some lumps/hollows if not stored properly. I stored mine fully stuffed, but maybe there were areas with less stuffing and I had another bag on top of it (storage space limitation) so there was maybe 2 areas with very light wavy depressions.
> 
> I’m talking of my big Muse so that’s a lot of tall space. It may not matter much for smaller bags.



Just my opinion but I would like for mine to get some waves, relaxing, etc.  i hope it will relax a little!  It just feels too stiff right now.


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> Loving all the reveals! I’ve also been thinking about a Zhoe Legend for some time. I wonder if this style would work best in Vacchetta leather - to hold the shape, or if Nappa or Pebbled leather would work. I am considering Teal Nappa or turquoise Pebbled. China Blue is also on my radar but not sure Zhoe Legend is the right style. I remember seeing the Arianna in the Athene leather and it was a showstopper. Any Zhoe Legend reviews would be helpful.


Mine is  Vacchetta ( black) which I think is the leather for a Zhoe. The Zhoe is so classic  in its simplicity and it showcases the “queen” of leathers. Vacchetta. IMHO OF COURSE.


----------



## vink

emmaAr said:


> Loving all the reveals! I’ve also been thinking about a Zhoe Legend for some time. I wonder if this style would work best in Vacchetta leather - to hold the shape, or if Nappa or Pebbled leather would work. I am considering Teal Nappa or turquoise Pebbled. China Blue is also on my radar but not sure Zhoe Legend is the right style. I remember seeing the Arianna in the Athene leather and it was a showstopper. Any Zhoe Legend reviews would be helpful.



When it first came out, some girls here got it in Vacchetta. Tenkrat has one in tan, I think and it aged nicely from the photo I saw on the thread. [emoji4] But I don’t know anything beyond that. I agree that some leathers that hold its shape would be nice.


----------



## emmaAr

southernbelle43 said:


> Mine is  Vacchetta ( black) which I think is the leather for a Zhoe. The Zhoe is so classic  in its simplicity and it showcases the “queen” of leathers. Vacchetta. IMHO OF COURSE.





vink said:


> When it first came out, some girls here got it in Vacchetta. Tenkrat has one in tan, I think and it aged nicely from the photo I saw on the thread. [emoji4] But I don’t know anything beyond that. I agree that some leathers that hold its shape would be nice.



Agreed, Zhoe in Black vacchetta is a classic beauty! I have just discovered this style and love it. I’m considering Zhoe Legend for a summer trip but unsure about the leather.


----------



## msd_bags

I prefer the Zhoe Legend over the Zhoe because of the boxy shape. My Legend is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco’s usual leathers, but it really suits the style. My mini Zhoe is in pebbled leather and looks great too.

I think Pompei and nappa would also suit the style. There’s a tendency for the side of the Legend to develop a wave at about the half way point, hopefully these leathers would retain the shape more.


----------



## msd_bags

Any comparison pics of the Grande Aura with Zhoe/Zhoe Legend please?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Kylacove said:


> Do you think the size would make it too much bling in a bright color or glitter leather? If it's a carry on size I think it's too big for me.



::cocks head in 'baroo' gesture:: You mean there's any such thing as too much bling?

I'm so enchanted by the blingy Glitter Pompeiis that I just placed an order for a Penelope in Titanium, a Midi Penelope in Everose, and a cuff bracelet in Silver.  And another cuff bracelet in Dark Brown Tuscania because I'm in love with that leather too, but didn't need a bag in it.  

I'm really excited.  This is only the third time I've placed an order for brand new Massaccesis!


----------



## pdxhb

Claudia Herzog said:


> ::cocks head in 'baroo' gesture:: You mean there's any such thing as too much bling?



LOL Understanding we all have different tastes, my first thought was that Juliet would be beautiful in one of the Africa leathers!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh for crying out loud!  Your decisiveness shames me.    I torture myself.. light color, dark color, pink, grey. Beige? Give me strength to hit send on my order!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh for crying out loud!  Your decisiveness shames me.    I torture myself.. light color, dark color, pink, grey. Beige? Give me strength to hit send on my order!


What are you considering? If nothing, I am a FABULOUS bag enabler.


----------



## msd_bags

DesigningStyle said:


> Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.
> 
> View attachment 4019382
> View attachment 4019383
> View attachment 4019385
> View attachment 4019386
> View attachment 4019387
> View attachment 4019388
> View attachment 4019389



Beautiful and looks good on you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little muse. Sky Verona, light grey pebbled, eggplant pompei, dark amethyst Verona..  oh and to throw in confusion maybe a sauro tan Vacchetta!  So vote!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse. Sky Verona, light grey pebbled, eggplant pompei, dark amethyst Verona..  oh and to throw in confusion maybe a sauro tan Vacchetta!  So vote!


ooooo!
My all-time favorite leather is actually the Verona, it has a beautiful sheen and hand. So I admit to some bias but....

First choice off your list, thinking about your wardrobe - the eggplant pompei IF it's not a duplicate of anything in your closet?
However, the Sky Verona - swoon! I love it and could see it being beautiful for your spring-summer work wear. So fresh and such a gorgeous color!
Third choice for a Little Muse would be the Dark Amethyst for the same general reason and also a love of the color.

Not sure that I have a personal take on the Sauro Tan Vachetta either way for you, even though I know many love it and it makes up beautifully in so many styles. I would probably lean toward a Daphne in the Vachetta more than the Little Muse, just knowing how well it wears and shows off that style.


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Your new acquisitions are stunning!
> Thank you for such thorough reviews. On the stitching and zipper tape color that you did not request, of you are at all un-thrilled with it, I would contact Marco immediately and ask for a remake. After all, it's not your selection that was a surprise but a production error.





msd_bags said:


> Personally I’m not a fan of contrast stitching. That said, I prefer how MM did your Zhoe Legend. Some people will be happy with your Penny messenger as it is still beautiful I must say. But I think you should reach out to Marco on the options, in case the look does not grow on you.
> 
> A long time ago, I received an amaretto Flora that was not done very well. Marco sent a replacement, and this time everything was right! The edge paint on the first one was darker. The replacement had tone on tone edging - much prettier!
> 
> I also wished that he used a midnight blue thread on my dark blue Verona. He used a teeny bit lighter thread that bothered me a little, but I let it be since it didn’t look bad, mine was just a preference.





Sickgrl13 said:


> I seem to remember somewhere in the thread someone posted the same issue, that the zipper tape did not match the leather.  I can't recall the outcome or when it was.  Personally, the contrast doesn't bother me but I would reach out to MM for some help.





Devyn Danielle said:


> I also would contact him.





djfmn said:


> My last Zhoe that I recently had Marco make the bespoke pink nappa leather.  I spoke to him about contrast stitching or something a little different. He recommended that I go with stitching that was a little darker and not a contrast. He said it was a more classic look which he felt was more my style. I absolutely love the darker stitching. I have attached the photos that I posted when I did the reveal to show the darker stitching. Now to answer your question if you do not love how it looks speak to Marco especially if that is not what your ordered. I happen to like the look of a contrast stitch not for all my MM bags but for one or two it gives it a completely different look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018537
> View attachment 4018538





Coastal jewel said:


> This has happened to me on Penelope Messenger but it had more to do w lining contrast.  For me, I just prefer if it is going to show as it does on Pennie Messenger, to be similar or same.  My favorite Penelope messenger is grey merinos with the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  Ha.. now that I write that, it sounds pretty boring.    I think your messenger looks great, but agree.. contact Marco if you aren’t happy.



Thanks for all your replies and views on this, ladies!  I've contacted Marco to see what the options are, as you all have suggested. The Penelope Messenger is really well-made, but I've also had the bag out of its dustbag for over a day now, and whenever I glance over, the contrast stitching and zipper tape/fabric still do seem a little jarring...  I'll see what Marco says when he replies...



Sickgrl13 said:


> Both my Little Muses have no M on the feet.  I only noticed the difference when I saw Colette's blog posting and that her bag does have them.  It doesn't bother me, but it is a nice design element.



Thanks for letting me know, Sickgrl13! That's interesting to know that your Little Muses also don't have the M on the feet, I was curious if this was typical since this is my first MM style that comes with feet! I agree that the M's are a nice design element, but it's not something I think I'll notice too much since it's on the bottom of the bag after all!


----------



## Kylacove

Where can I find all the different leather choices? Can't find more than a few on the website


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Where can I find all the different leather choices? Can't find more than a few on the website



Go to the reference thread that was set up by the fab MM TPFers.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> Where can I find all the different leather choices? Can't find more than a few on the website


See this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

Also, check out their blog which has some detailed photos and reviews.

The website is currently being updated which means many of the styles and leathers are not showing.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> Where can I find all the different leather choices? Can't find more than a few on the website


The helpful ladies here have previously created a leather reference thread, which should contain all the swatch pictures for the different leather choices -- https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

Hope this helps!


----------



## starkfan

emmaAr said:


> Loving all the reveals! I’ve also been thinking about a Zhoe Legend for some time. I wonder if this style would work best in Vacchetta leather - to hold the shape, or if Nappa or Pebbled leather would work. I am considering Teal Nappa or turquoise Pebbled. China Blue is also on my radar but not sure Zhoe Legend is the right style. I remember seeing the Arianna in the Athene leather and it was a showstopper. Any Zhoe Legend reviews would be helpful.



I've only had mine for a month or so, and it's in a softer leather, Verona. Personally I do like the Zhoe Legend shape in a softer leather like Verona, but as @msd_bags mentioned, the side of the bag does start to develop a 'wave'. I noticed it in mine just after one full day of using the bag. From the pics I've seen on TPF (especially @tenKrat's Vacchetta Zhoe Legends), Vacchetta does work wonderfully in the Zhoe Legend! 

If you want the Zhoe Legend to keep its shape, I second @msd_bags's suggestion of Pompei -- it reminds me of Givenchy's shiny calfskin leather that is used in their Antigonas, and should keep the shape quite well! (I've never seen nappa outside of the swatches, so can't comment personally on it).


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse. Sky Verona, light grey pebbled, eggplant pompei, dark amethyst Verona..  oh and to throw in confusion maybe a sauro tan Vacchetta!  So vote!



Hmm, what colours work best with your wardrobe? Do any of these colours also overlap with existing colours/styles that you have among your bags?

If all of these options work with your wardrobe, and there is no duplication, I would say start off with one of the more structured leathers like Pompei or Vacchetta! It feels like the Muse shape, with its folds, would keep its shape best in a more structured leather, while with a softer leather, I'm wondering whether the snaps would have to stay closed most of the time for the bag not to lose its shape. (I'd actually be interested to hear reviews on that, from the ladies who have had this style in an unstructured leather for awhile...)

If you're likely to keep the snaps shut most of the time, though (for example, if most of your items are smaller in size than my gigantic continental wallet ), then I would personally go for one of the Veronas! Dark Amethyst is definitely a knock-out, while Sky looks so pretty too (perfect for spring/summer!). I just tried pulling smaller items in and out of my Little Muse when the sides are snapped closed, and it still works easily enough for things like a compact wallet (around 4.5" x 3.75" in size) -- just not for a long continental wallet that's always stuffed to the gills!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse. Sky Verona, light grey pebbled, eggplant pompei, dark amethyst Verona..  oh and to throw in confusion maybe a sauro tan Vacchetta!  So vote!



Sky Verona!


----------



## lenie

I ordered the Aphrodite in the Everose glitter pompei and a Zhoe in Tan pompei for the sale. I have Zhoe’s in vachetta and Nappa. I think the pompei would be great in the Zhoe and I really like the tan color-such a great medium, neutral brown. I have the tan pompei in the Alexia and it such a pan awesome leather.


----------



## vink

I think Nappa will hold its shape somewhat. Definitely more than Verona, but not sure if as much as Vacchetta. I have a Nappa Selene Midi. It has give, but can hold its shape alright. I think it’s like a moderate in term of holding shape. Definitely more than Verona and Merino. But less than Vacchetta.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

lenie said:


> I ordered the Aphrodite in the Everose glitter pompei and a Zhoe in Tan pompei for the sale. I have Zhoe’s in vachetta and Nappa. I think the pompei would be great in the Zhoe and I really like the tan color-such a great medium, neutral brown. I have the tan pompei in the Alexia and it such a pan awesome leather.



Lenie, I love your taste.  Can't wait for the reveal photos!


----------



## VanBod1525

DesigningStyle said:


> Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.
> 
> View attachment 4019382
> View attachment 4019383
> View attachment 4019385
> View attachment 4019386
> View attachment 4019387
> View attachment 4019388
> View attachment 4019389


Beautiful. I love this style, both in the standard version and the messenger.


----------



## ajamy

obscurity7 said:


> Is this the new sage Athene leather?


Yes it is, colour wise it’s a close match to my swatch of green sea merinos but a little less saturated.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Very strongly considering the everose Pompei in a slouchy style - the full sized Selene! Any one who owns Pompei have any idea how the leather might "behave" in a non-structured bag?


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Beautiful. I love this style, both in the standard version and the messenger.



Wow, it is lovely!! I also like this style a lot!! And the caramel is gorgeous!!! I could so want to be a copycat.. lol But Ihave the Tuscania and I forgot in a light brown and a dark brown ..and another light brown..in this style already..plus six others I really have not used yet, because my closets are like bottomless pits..and I need to check what I furthermore have.. 
Congrats with this beauty...


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very strongly considering the everose Pompei in a slouchy style - the full sized Selene! Any one who owns Pompei have any idea how the leather might "behave" in a non-structured bag?


I would check with Marco - he told me Pompei is so stiff it would not work in Venus.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I would check with Marco - he told me Pompei is so stiff it would not work in Venus.



Sounds like it’s going to be a good candidate for Zhoe Legend. [emoji848]


----------



## obscurity7

ajamy said:


> Yes it is, colour wise it’s a close match to my swatch of green sea merinos but a little less saturated.


That's exactly what I like about it.  A good muted green can read as a neutral.  If you're inclined to post more pictures of it, I would gladly oogle them all.  It might end up neck and neck with the China Blue for my next purchase, since I got the bordeaux tuscania this time around.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But after the sale.... :/


you
I ordered one not shown on the web site during the sale. I think you can order even if not yet shown.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.
> 
> View attachment 4019382
> View attachment 4019383
> View attachment 4019385
> View attachment 4019386
> View attachment 4019387
> View attachment 4019388
> View attachment 4019389


That is yummy. I have admired the Calista ever since it was introduced and came close to ordering one.  But I know the style won’t work for me.  Yours looks good!!! Enjoy


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Little muse. Sky Verona, light grey pebbled, eggplant pompei, dark amethyst Verona..  oh and to throw in confusion maybe a sauro tan Vacchetta!  So vote!


Eggplant Pompei!! It is so different.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very strongly considering the everose Pompei in a slouchy style - the full sized Selene! Any one who owns Pompei have any idea how the leather might "behave" in a non-structured bag?


I have no clue but I can tell you that my Pompei is as stiff as a board.   I cannot see it ever softening up much!!!  I would ask MM for sure before ordering.  The Selene is not huge in a soft leather but in Pompei......It might look way too big.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I prefer the Zhoe Legend over the Zhoe because of the boxy shape. My Legend is in a calf leather that is not part of Marco’s usual leathers, but it really suits the style. My mini Zhoe is in pebbled leather and looks great too.
> 
> I think Pompei and nappa would also suit the style. There’s a tendency for the side of the Legend to develop a wave at about the half way point, hopefully these leathers would retain the shape more.


I have always wondered how the legend looks if you carry a lot in it?  Does it become a large triangle shape?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Kylacove said:


> Where can I find all the different leather choices? Can't find more than a few on the website


I would look here http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers.php  Here you can read how Marco describes each leather and then look at the swatches.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 3747034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black nappa Sabrina midi with dark gunmetal hardware


I love this!  I just ordered the same bag in Black Merinos with the dark gunmetal! 
Devyn are you still enjoying your bag?


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.
> 
> View attachment 4019382
> View attachment 4019383
> View attachment 4019385
> View attachment 4019386
> View attachment 4019387
> View attachment 4019388
> View attachment 4019389



Its so luscious!


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you ladies for all your help. Does anyone have any experience with Aquila matte? I saw a picture on the forum of a bag in blue jean Aquila matte and really liked the look.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> I love this!  I just ordered the same bag in Black Merinos with the dark gunmetal!
> Devyn are you still enjoying your bag?


I haven't worn her in a while, but she is still a favorite.i had an ugh moment a few weeks ago. I store it flat with both folds on one side. I had put a sweatshirt on top, and then my empty Calista on top of that. Well, I took her out, and I guess the pressure of the sweatshirt, and the Calista was enough to create marks on the bag in the shape of the folded sides AND the thread! I'd read that nappa can crease over time. I just didn't think something as lightweight as a sweatshirt, and empty Calista would cause that. Fortunately the bag flaps cover the imprint, but like I said, UGH! I have since removed the chain strap and placed that in another bag to avoid any imprints from the chain. I also placed some of the packing paper in between the flap and the body of the bag.


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> Thank you ladies for all your help. Does anyone have any experience with Aquila matte? I saw a picture on the forum of a bag in blue jean Aquila matte and really liked the look.



I have the Aquila matte in the Calista. The leather is thick and supple. It has a nice texture and feel. It is a really nice leather. What style bag are you thinking of?


----------



## Kylacove

I was thinking Juliet, but don't know if it will be too floppy in this leather.


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> I was thinking Juliet, but don't know if it will be too floppy in this leather.



The Aquila in Juliet would be a pretty, classic look. It will slouch well when you put your things in it. It depends if you want a more structured, formal look, then I would suggest vachetta or pompei. I have the Juliette in Nappa and vachetta and the leather type and structure really changes the look of the bag.


Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa ( this one slouches nicely when things are put in)


Juliette in River Blue vachetta( this one has a slight slouch when things are out in).

Please know that both bags are fully stuffed with paper in the photos.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> ooooo!
> My all-time favorite leather is actually the Verona, it has a beautiful sheen and hand. So I admit to some bias but....
> 
> First choice off your list, thinking about your wardrobe - the eggplant pompei IF it's not a duplicate of anything in your closet?
> However, the Sky Verona - swoon! I love it and could see it being beautiful for your spring-summer work wear. So fresh and such a gorgeous color!
> Third choice for a Little Muse would be the Dark Amethyst for the same general reason and also a love of the color.
> 
> Not sure that I have a personal take on the Sauro Tan Vachetta either way for you, even though I know many love it and it makes up beautifully in so many styles. I would probably lean toward a Daphne in the Vachetta more than the Little Muse, just knowing how well it wears and shows off that style.


Wardrobe  pink, blues, purples for color but black and white a lot....  I (ouch) have several blue MM bags and burgundy darker bags with blue undertones... So Dark Amethyst or maybe lilac veronas.   
Yikes.  Time is ticking.  Maybe I should ask Marco to choose!


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> The Aquila in Juliet would be a pretty, classic look. It will slouch well when you put your things in it. It depends if you want a more structured, formal look, then I would suggest vachetta or pompei. I have the Juliette in Nappa and vachetta and the leather type and structure really changes the look of the bag.
> View attachment 4020177
> 
> Juliette in Red Cherry Nappa ( this one slouches nicely when things are put in)
> View attachment 4020178
> 
> Juliette in River Blue vachetta( this one has a slight slouch when things are out in).
> 
> Please know that both bags are fully stuffed with paper in the photos.


lovely...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> I would check with Marco - he told me Pompei is so stiff it would not work in Venus.





southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue but I can tell you that my Pompei is as stiff as a board.   I cannot see it ever softening up much!!!  I would ask MM for sure before ordering.  The Selene is not huge in a soft leather but in Pompei......It might look way too big.



Thanks for the advice!! I just sent a message via the website. I quite like the idea of a more structured tote (like this YSL Shopper) but I definitely want to hear what the leather expert and designer himself would say about it. I'd hate to get a bag that didn't work because of the leather (for example, not being able to cinch the Selene shut because of the stiffness). I'll keep you updated when he responds!


----------



## obscurity7

lenie said:


> I have the Aquila matte in the Calista. The leather is thick and supple. It has a nice texture and feel. It is a really nice leather. What style bag are you thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 4020137
> 
> View attachment 4020138


Man that leather looks AMAZING.


----------



## Kylacove

Maybe I could go with bluette in pompeii? I wish I could find the blue jean aquila again to decide. I would like a shade between bluette and navy that is somewhat structured. I may be too late anyway as Marco hasn't answered my email from this morning.


----------



## lenie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I just sent a message via the website. I quite like the idea of a more structured tote (like this YSL Shopper) but I definitely want to hear what the leather expert and designer himself would say about it. I'd hate to get a bag that didn't work because of the leather (for example, not being able to cinch the Selene shut because of the stiffness). I'll keep you updated when he responds!



What about the Divina or Arianna in the pompei? One TPF lady has the Divina in the Everose pompei and it I stunning. She has a picture of it on the FB BST group.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I just sent a message via the website. I quite like the idea of a more structured tote (like this YSL Shopper) but I definitely want to hear what the leather expert and designer himself would say about it. I'd hate to get a bag that didn't work because of the leather (for example, not being able to cinch the Selene shut because of the stiffness). I'll keep you updated when he responds!



I don't mean to belabor the point and I love all of my MM bags, but stiff does not get it in describing this leather.  It goes past stiff. And I hope I don't scare people away from it.  It is just such a difference from all of the other MM's leathers that I have...vacchetta, nappa, merinos, Africa, nubuk, etc.  It took me by surprise.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok. I did it...  the ditherer ordered.  Little muse Pearl Grey pebbled with blue lining, gold hardware.  I just love the gold.  And special strap that Marco has done for me on my Pennie messengers.  Decided I really have no light neutral summer purses.  I loved the little muse in pebbled denim on the blog and I think pompei is just too stiff for me...


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok. I did it...  the ditherer ordered.  Little muse Pearl Grey pebbled with blue lining, gold hardware.  I just love the gold.  And special strap that Marco has done for me on my Pennie messengers.  Decided I really have no light neutral summer purses.  I loved the little muse in pebbled denim on the blog and I think pompei is just too stiff for me...


That sounds lovely.  I  hope I did not scare you off, I seem to be the only one saying this, but I have to be honest.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh no!  You didn’t.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That sounds lovely.  I  hope I did not scare you off, I seem to be the only one saying this, but I have to be honest.


I agree it's a distinctly different leather than the other MM selections. IMO there is some similarity with the flat calf, but Pompei has a lower sheen. Still, definitely HOLDS its shape!



Coastal jewel said:


> Ok. I did it...  the ditherer ordered.  Little muse Pearl Grey pebbled with blue lining, gold hardware.  I just love the gold.  And special strap that Marco has done for me on my Pennie messengers.  Decided I really have no light neutral summer purses.  I loved the little muse in pebbled denim on the blog and I think pompei is just too stiff for me...


Oh this will be beautiful! I didn't even go to light neutral, for some reason thinking about the colors I have seen / know of in your collection. The combination will be absolutely timeless.


----------



## emmaAr

Kylacove said:


> Maybe I could go with bluette in pompeii? I wish I could find the blue jean aquila again to decide. I would like a shade between bluette and navy that is somewhat structured. I may be too late anyway as Marco hasn't answered my email from this morning.


Did you find the photos? I posted my Modena in blue jean Aquila on the reference thread, page 25.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I have the Aquila matte in the Calista. The leather is thick and supple. It has a nice texture and feel. It is a really nice leather. What style bag are you thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 4020137
> 
> View attachment 4020138


Great photos, thank you. Now I am thinking about this leather!!


----------



## Kylacove

emmaAr said:


> Did you find the photos? I posted my Modena in blue jean Aquila on the reference thread, page 25.


Thank you. I like the color in this picture but odebdo's Calista looks darker than I want. Marco suggested iris Verona


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> Thank you. I like the color in this picture but odebdo's Calista looks darker than I want. Marco suggested iris Verona


Blue Iris Verona would be lovely! It's a nice medium blue, not too dark but not too light either. I posted pics of my Penelope in Blue Iris Verona in the reference thread not long ago. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-26#post-32073476

Are you looking for this in a structured style, though, as I remember from a few posts/pages back? If so, Verona is actually a pretty puddly leather, FYI... If you're considering a less structured style instead, though, I say go for it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lenie said:


> What about the Divina or Arianna in the pompei? One TPF lady has the Divina in the Everose pompei and it I stunning. She has a picture of it on the FB BST group.


I think my heart is set on the Selene! I’ve been thinking of buying it for a year but other bags have gotten in the way, but I’m at last finding myself in need of a big tote. I think one day I’d love to own everose Pompei in one bag…


southernbelle43 said:


> I don't mean to belabor the point and I love all of my MM bags, but stiff does not get it in describing this leather.  It goes past stiff. And I hope I don't scare people away from it.  It is just such a difference from all of the other MM's leathers that I have...vacchetta, nappa, merinos, Africa, nubuk, etc.  It took me by surprise.


Your comment has me so curious what this leather feels like!! I really can’t imagine it. Marco has responded to my email and said pretty much the same thing, so a “no” it is to the glitter Selene! I think I’ll stick to my original Venezia plan. He sent me a sweet and helpful email, which I’ll attach here. I think I’m finally going to buckle down and focus my attention on saving for this bag!


----------



## yellow_tulip

So many beautiful bags here. I'm such a sucker I got the 20% off email and placed my first ever order (after looking at it for ages). I just ordered the Penelope messenger in lion brown pebbled leather and the phoebe in taupe. I'm so excited! I was after a casual small cross body bag and these two seems to fit the bill. 
Still the 40€ for shipping to Australia was a bit hard to swallow but even then it's such a good deal for an all leather bag!


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Thank you ladies for all your help. Does anyone have any experience with Aquila matte? I saw a picture on the forum of a bag in blue jean Aquila matte and really liked the look.



I have a dark brown Selene. The leather is truly amazing. It’s thick and silky to touch. It just hug and drape luxuriously. It’s also seems to absorb oil and element very well though so I’m varied with the light color because I don’t know if by absorbing oil, will the color turn darker or not. But I think that it’ll be a leather that age amazingly well. Aside from Verona, this is another one that I like the most.


----------



## Kylacove

Funny,  Marco recommended the Verona . Does anyone have bluette in pompei?


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Funny,  Marco recommended the Verona . Does anyone have bluette in pompei?



Which bag model you’re looking for? His leather recommendation can also based on the bag. Verona will slouch nicely, too, but Pompeii will be stiff and hold the shape. Verona also has a recent released that’s between blue and purple.


----------



## Kylacove

I told him I wanted a Juliet that didn't puddle into a pancake. I prefer a deep blue that isn't a blue / black .


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I told him I wanted a Juliet that didn't puddle into a pancake. I prefer a deep blue that isn't a blue / black .



I see. Verona has a deep blue that’s truly amazing. It’ll flop a bit, but won’t puddle like a pancake. Aquila matte will puddle like that though. If you want a stiff style, maybe ask for his suggestion more?


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> I told him I wanted a Juliet that didn't puddle into a pancake. I prefer a deep blue that isn't a blue / black .



If you like metallics, the deep blue Africa is really pretty.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think my heart is set on the Selene! I’ve been thinking of buying it for a year but other bags have gotten in the way, but I’m at last finding myself in need of a big tote. I think one day I’d love to own everose Pompei in one bag…
> 
> Your comment has me so curious what this leather feels like!! I really can’t imagine it. Marco has responded to my email and said pretty much the same thing, so a “no” it is to the glitter Selene! I think I’ll stick to my original Venezia plan. He sent me a sweet and helpful email, which I’ll attach here. I think I’m finally going to buckle down and focus my attention on saving for this bag!


A Selene in red Venezia would be absolutely outstanding.  I sold my Penny messenger  in blue Venezia because of the style, but the leather is not like any other.  It took me months to have nerve enough to sell it because I did not want to part with that leather.  You won’t be sorry.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Caramel merinos look yummy.  Pun intended.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't mean to belabor the point and I love all of my MM bags, but stiff does not get it in describing this leather.  It goes past stiff. And I hope I don't scare people away from it.  It is just such a difference from all of the other MM's leathers that I have...vacchetta, nappa, merinos, Africa, nubuk, etc.  It took me by surprise.



What leather are you referencing here?


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I have always wondered how the legend looks if you carry a lot in it?  Does it become a large triangle shape?



You mean triangle-ish from the side? I can’t recall now (bag is sleeping in the closet[emoji6]), but as far as I remember, I have not been bothered by how it looks full. I actually didn’t think that the 2 thinner compartments would hold a lot, but surprise surprise, they do!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't mean to belabor the point and I love all of my MM bags, but stiff does not get it in describing this leather.  It goes past stiff. And I hope I don't scare people away from it.  It is just such a difference from all of the other MM's leathers that I have...vacchetta, nappa, merinos, Africa, nubuk, etc.  It took me by surprise.



I think the flat calf is slightly thicker and stiffer than Pompei. But the Pompei has much less sheen (I think somebody said this too.) I don’t have vachetta so I cannot cross compare further.

The Pompei is not that stiff IMHO in the Muse style. Maybe for Alexia there is backing that makes it seem stiffer? Just thinking.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> What leather are you referencing here?


Pompei


----------



## Kylacove

lenie said:


> If you like metallics, the deep blue Africa is really pretty.


You convinced me.  I ordered the Juliet in deep blue Africa.


----------



## mleleigh

Just an fyi - I just saw on Facebook that they’re extending the 20% off sale + free cuff bracelet through tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Introducing my Calista in Caramel Merino.
> 
> View attachment 4019382
> View attachment 4019383
> View attachment 4019385
> View attachment 4019386
> View attachment 4019387
> View attachment 4019388
> View attachment 4019389


This bag is just stunning. I love love love the leather such a beautiful color. It looks fabulous on you. Enjoy!!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> You convinced me.  I ordered the Juliet in deep blue Africa.


I love the deep blue Africa leather. I had a midi Soulmate but gave it to a friend because she loved it so much. I have a blue Africa Zhoe which I use regularly. Love the leather.


----------



## TotinScience

Does anyone own both regular and midi Theia? How big of a difference is between the two in terms of size and what they fit? Modshots of lovely ladies carrying each one don't seem to reveal much difference , but it could be due to heights of said respective lovely ladies


----------



## southernbelle43

Darn,  his extension of the sale did me in.  I have loved mud verona ever since I saw it on a calista that someone posted last year, and I have been seeking a “plain” tote.  So I ordered a mud Verona Theia midi, gold hardware, red lining and outside zipper pocket.  Now does anyone know where my local Purse Anonymous Meetings are held???


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn,  his extension of the sale did me in.  I have loved mud verona ever since I saw it on a calista that someone posted last year, and I have been seeking a “plain” tote.  So I ordered a mud Verona Theia midi, gold hardware, red lining and outside zipper pocket.  Now does anyone know where my local Purse Anonymous Meetings are held???



I was so happy when midnight came as I thought the temptation was over. I had even started to type up an email order but deleted it at 11:50. Going to hold strong. I am going to wait for my tax refund before treating myself to another MM bag.  If you find a MM Anonymous meeting, please let me know.


----------



## SilverFilly

I can't wait to see what everyone ordered!  I couldn't resist and chose a caramel merinos soulmate midi, with dark brown nappa handles (extended), gold hardware with a marine lining.  So excited!  I just love a great sale!


----------



## Coastal jewel

SilverFilly and SouthernBelle. Good choices.


----------



## Kylacove

Sign me up for the handbag anonymous meetings. All the sales lately have really done me in. At least I filled what I considered gaps in my collection, except I really didn't NEED the Juliet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Sign me up for the handbag anonymous meetings. All the sales lately have really done me in. At least I filled what I considered gaps in my collection, except I really didn't NEED the Juliet.


Never use the word “ need” here in Purseville.  Not allowed by order of the Mayor, MM.


----------



## Kylacove

You are correct. Need has little to do with it. I've realized I'm a collector. I want med/lg bags for work, dressier bags for church, crossbodies for outdoor activities. I want to have a woven leather bag, metallic bags, exotic look embossed leather bags, quilted bags, ie 1 to fit every look. Luckily I get most of them on good sales over the past 10 yrs.  Now I've found out I want customized leather bags. Heaven help me.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Purseville... I love it


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> You are correct. Need has little to do with it. I've realized I'm a collector. I want med/lg bags for work, dressier bags for church, crossbodies for outdoor activities. I want to have a woven leather bag, metallic bags, exotic look embossed leather bags, quilted bags, ie 1 to fit every look. Luckily I get most of them on good sales over the past 10 yrs.  Now I've found out I want customized leather bags. Heaven help me.


Aha, but as they say at Purses Anonymous, you recognize your problem!!!
Here is my thinking. I worked hard all my life, had one career as an RN, went to law school in my 40’s at night while working in the day for four years and worked as a lawyer.  Now I am blessed to not have to work and can have this hobby.  So that is my story and I am sticking to it.  I enjoy all of you young ladies on here as we share our fun.


----------



## VanBod1525

TotinScience said:


> Does anyone own both regular and midi Theia? How big of a difference is between the two in terms of size and what they fit? Modshots of lovely ladies carrying each one don't seem to reveal much difference , but it could be due to heights of said respective lovely ladies


I do. Lighting is just awful at the moment but I will try snap some pics. I owe someone else here photos too.


----------



## Farfelue63

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn,  his extension of the sale did me in.  I have loved mud verona ever since I saw it on a calista that someone posted last year, and I have been seeking a “plain” tote.  So I ordered a mud Verona Theia midi, gold hardware, red lining and outside zipper pocket.  Now does anyone know where my local Purse Anonymous Meetings are held???


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Can an ipad 9.7” fit into a penelope?  I was thinking of it as an ipad case.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Can an ipad 9.7” fit into a penelope?  I was thinking of it as an ipad case.



Should be? I think Tenkrat said something like that. What’s the dimension?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

10x8. The only question is the zipper opening


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> 10x8. The only question is the zipper opening


Don't think so, just measured mine and it is about 10 wide but less than 8 tall.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The width is the issue. The iPad is 9.7" by less than 7".


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The width is the issue. The iPad is 9.7" by less than 7".


I thought you said 10x8 above?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The Penelope reads as 10"x8" in size on the website


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The Penelope reads as 10"x8" in size on the website


Aha, understood.


----------



## TotinScience

VanBod1525 said:


> I do. Lighting is just awful at the moment but I will try snap some pics. I owe someone else here photos too.


Thank you!


----------



## anitalilac

I am thinking of an Angel Midi in Mauve Pebbled for summer.
Anybody wants to share their love/hate about Angel Midi? 
I decided that instead of Aura. My Zhoe Legend is good enough as a nice crossbody.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Don’t have an angel midi but I think it’s probably a great purse and “practical” it’s on my list...


----------



## anitalilac

Coastal jewel said:


> Don’t have and angel midi but I think it’s probably a great purse and “practical” it’s on my list...


I agree, it's slowly growing on me, it's not like 'WOW' I am so in love when I first saw this. 
I still want a Diva but I think I gonna wait for more colors for Flat Calf leather...the right Navy Blue...


----------



## DesigningStyle

piosavsfan said:


> My violet nappa Calista with marine lining! [emoji171][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3828720



Interesting, I noticed that on my Calista that I just received, Marco has modified the design to have the magnetic closure hidden on the exterior pocket.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> I agree, it's slowly growing on me, it's not like 'WOW' I am so in love when I first saw this.
> I still want a Diva but I think I gonna wait for more colors for Flat Calf leather...the right Navy Blue...



Sort of like the Daphne.  I did not give it a second glance.  Then I saw one for sale or trade,  I cannot remember now,  in Vacchetta so I got it because of the leather.  Now I love that little purse and  carry it a lot.  It grew on me for sure.


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> I am thinking of an Angel Midi in Mauve Pebbled for summer.
> Anybody wants to share their love/hate about Angel Midi?
> I decided that instead of Aura. My Zhoe Legend is good enough as a nice crossbody.


I just received my pre-loved midi Angel in January or February.  I didn't expect to fall in love with it but I did.  I said it before and I will say it again, it is a lot prettier IRL than in photos.  Mine is the blue Africa leather, so it has weight.  Not sure if one in Merinos for instance will weigh (or at least feel) significantly less.  Plus it has great organization.  I do not attach the tassels because they are too blingy (in the metallic leather) for my personal preference.

Other points.  It could use a longer strap drop (which Marco allows as an option).  From the looks, you might think that the straps are long, but since they do not start from/end at the top of the bag, the strap drop could be a little longer.  And maybe, because the ends of the straps are near each other horizontally, the hole for your arm to go in is not that wide.  (But I think the longer strap drop can also address this.)  I think it was @HopelessBagGirl who also commented before that she could use a wider opening at the top of the bag.  But if you don't carry a lot, then this would not be an issue I think.

The size of the midi is perfect for me too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Angel midi is a completely functional bag, great crossbody, shoulder by the long strap or carried by hand or in crook by straps. Holds enough, looks perfectly medium sized.
However it holds less than it looks like it does because of the pleats. The opening is narrow. I am really partial towards bags that hold way more than they seem like they can so that's a flaw to me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think I’m going to do it! I’m going to commit myself to stop my other shopping and focus on saving for my dream Selene!! I actually do need a big tote more than any other bag, so really hoping I don’t stray AGAIN…

Can anyone share how much they paid for shipping to the US (specifically the northeast is possible)? I saw an earlier post saying an Australian customer paid €40, but the search function is broken on the app so I couldn’t find any other prices! Much appreciated  Wish me luck on staying on this MM path…


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think I’m going to do it! I’m going to commit myself to stop my other shopping and focus on saving for my dream Selene!! I actually do need a big tote more than any other bag, so really hoping I don’t stray AGAIN…
> 
> Can anyone share how much they paid for shipping to the US (specifically the northeast is possible)? I saw an earlier post saying an Australian customer paid €40, but the search function is broken on the app so I couldn’t find any other prices! Much appreciated  Wish me luck on staying on this MM path…


25 euros


----------



## Tankgirl

DesigningStyle said:


> Interesting, I noticed that on my Calista that I just received, Marco has modified the design to have the magnetic closure hidden on the exterior pocket.



Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Interesting, I noticed that on my Calista that I just received, Marco has modified the design to have the magnetic closure hidden on the exterior pocket.



That’s actually a great improvement!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think I’m going to do it! I’m going to commit myself to stop my other shopping and focus on saving for my dream Selene!! I actually do need a big tote more than any other bag, so really hoping I don’t stray AGAIN…
> 
> Can anyone share how much they paid for shipping to the US (specifically the northeast is possible)? I saw an earlier post saying an Australian customer paid €40, but the search function is broken on the app so I couldn’t find any other prices! Much appreciated  Wish me luck on staying on this MM path…


Like @southernbelle43 said, it's 25 euro for the US (I live on the East Coast) and while it is an obvious thing, but to remember - discount never applies to shipping . I think one time Marco had a sale where shipping was free on 2+ bags but I don't recall anything like that in recent sale cycles.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Sort of like the Daphne.  I did not give it a second glance.  Then I saw one for sale or trade,  I cannot remember now,  in Vacchetta so I got it because of the leather.  Now I love that little purse and  carry it a lot.  It grew on me for sure.


Luckily my indecisiveness is holding me back from jumping into all the wonderful sales MM has been offering lately.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Well, my sale order is placed and now the waiting begins.  Will I get kicked out of Purseville for admitting I'm most looking forward to the bracelets?  I ordered cuffs in silver Pompei and dark brown Tuscania.  Are they here yet?


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Sort of like the Daphne.  I did not give it a second glance.  Then I saw one for sale or trade,  I cannot remember now,  in Vacchetta so I got it because of the leather.  Now I love that little purse and  carry it a lot.  It grew on me for sure.



One of my faves is Daphne and I got it in a Trade too.  It’s navy pebbled, perfect size for me, and I can carry everything.  This is probably the biggest bag I really “need”.  HA.  (Does “need” really have anything to do with this?)


----------



## DesigningStyle

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, my sale order is placed and now the waiting begins.  Will I get kicked out of Purseville for admitting I'm most looking forward to the bracelets?  I ordered cuffs in silver Pompei and dark brown Tuscania.  Are they here yet?


I am excited for my cuff too!  I ordered Platinum Pompei Glitter!


----------



## VanBod1525

I have two full size Angels and an Angel Midi. The full size really works for me for all my work stuff - laptop, cables, etc. The midi size is great for everyday or weekends. I would like a longer strap on it but that's because I usually go crossbody and like my bags to ride a little low. Super and underrated style!


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> Well, my sale order is placed and now the waiting begins.  Will I get kicked out of Purseville for admitting I'm most looking forward to the bracelets?  I ordered cuffs in silver Pompei and dark brown Tuscania.  Are they here yet?


Once a member, always a member dear!!  I too am eager for the cuffs.  I am letting MM chose one for me.  The other one I got in Lead Africa.  I love bracelets and can see using mine as a stack for my watch!!


----------



## TotinScience

while I exercised great control and didn't order anything in this sale, my Mom did and since she didn't want the bracelet, I got to pick one - settled on a Sugarcane Pompei as I wear blue and navy a lot. Very excited


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> One of my faves is Daphne and I got it in a Trade too.  It’s navy pebbled, perfect size for me, and I can carry everything.  This is probably the biggest bag I really “need”.  HA.  (Does “need” really have anything to do with this?)


It carries a lot to be as small as it actually is.  And the vacchetta on mine looks like chocolate ice cream!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

China blue Athene cuff.  (Was afraid pompei would be too stiff)..


----------



## Kylacove

Bra


TotinScience said:


> while I exercised great control and didn't order anything in this sale, my Mom did and since she didn't want the bracelet, I got to pick one - settled on a Sugarcane Pompei as I wear blue and navy a lot. Very excited


Bracelet twins. I ordered sugarcane pompei and Ruby red merinos.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Bra
> 
> Bracelet twins. I ordered sugarcane pompei and Ruby red merinos.


I suspect a lot of bracelets in my future, what with the cuff and the beautiful wrap bracelet Marco made for @Sickgrl13  - it will be either a budget solution for various leather cravings and/or the gateway drug for getting bags in said leathers


----------



## Kylacove

I was trying out different leathers myself for future reference .


----------



## obscurity7

Coastal jewel said:


> China blue Athene cuff.  (Was afraid pompei would be too stiff)..


I lovelovelove that leather!  Must post pics when it arrives!


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> I suspect a lot of bracelets in my future, what with the cuff and the beautiful wrap bracelet Marco made for @Sickgrl13  - it will be either a budget solution for various leather cravings and/or the gateway drug for getting bags in said leathers


Yeah, I'm afraid it's going to veer into gateway drug territory..


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> I was trying out different leathers myself for future reference .


good idea because I love the Merino colors!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

No more Africa?!


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No more Africa?!


I am legitimately sad, I love Africa leather (


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HopelessBagGirl said:


> No more Africa?!



I was wondering if this was going to happen when I saw the Glitter Pompei line.    I use metallics as a neutral and so appreciated the Africa leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am SO glad I have my blue Africa Selene!  It is one of my favorites.  And this is coming from someone who, when I first joined TPF, HATED textured leathers. Boy have I changed.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I am SO glad I have my blue Africa Selene!  It is one of my favorites.  And this is coming from someone who, when I first joined TPF, HATED textured leathers. Boy have I changed.



My first experience with the Africa leather was in a Full Soulmate with 2” extended handles.  Since I am petite, the extended handles (which I chose) did not work well for me, and so, much later, I donated the bag.  What I did want in Blue Africa was a Zhoe, and when I emailed Colette about Blue Africa availability, I was told there was none.  Fortunately, Blue Africa did come back in stock, and I got my Blue Africa Zhoe after all!


----------



## vink

I have only one Africa, an iced Taupe. I like everything about it, the color, level of shimmery, texture, etc. 
Now, I wonder if I should get a piece more just for farewell. [emoji848]


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> My first experience with the Africa leather was in a Full Soulmate with 2” extended handles.  Since I am petite, the extended handles (which I chose) did not work well for me, and so, much later, I donated the bag.  What I did want in Blue Africa was a Zhoe, and when I emailed Colette about Blue Africa availability, I was told there was none.  Fortunately, Blue Africa did come back in stock, and I got my Blue Africa Zhoe after all!


Did you ever post a picture of tnat Zhoe?  That sounds so yummy!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I have only one Africa, an iced Taupe. I like everything about it, the color, level of shimmery, texture, etc.
> Now, I wonder if I should get a piece more just for farewell. [emoji848]


I think several people are wondering the same thing!!!  One of my cuff bracelets is in lead Africa.  I wanted to see what lead looked like.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Did you ever post a picture of tnat Zhoe?  That sounds so yummy!!!



No, but for a while a Blue Africa Zhoe was on the MM homepage.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I think several people are wondering the same thing!!!  One of my cuff bracelets is in lead Africa.  I wanted to see what lead looked like.


I personally like the lead Africa leather the most of all the Africa leathers. It has such depth without being blingy. It changes color in different lights. I have a lead midi Selene and also a Phoebe. I also have an blue Africa Zhoe and I gave my blue Africa midi Soulmate to my friend for her birthday and my bronze midi Soulmate to my daughter for her birthday. 
I was tempted to get a baby Muse as I call it in the Africa bronze but I decided that I do not need another bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I personally like the lead Africa leather the most of all the Africa leathers. It has such depth without being blingy. It changes color in different lights. I have a lead midi Selene and also a Phoebe. I also have an blue Africa Zhoe and I gave my blue Africa midi Soulmate to my friend for her birthday and my bronze midi Soulmate to my daughter for her birthday.
> I was tempted to get a baby Muse as I call it in the Africa bronze but I decided that I do not need another bag.


I can't talk myself into a new bag either right now. Just not needed.

Lead Africa Selene Midi was one of the bags in my first MM order and the one I have used the most - by a long shot. It really is a chameleon of a color and works across seasons / with all parts of my wardrobe. I wondered if Trinity would have a similar hand and surface feel, but unless a color came along which is as compelling as the Lead, I'm OK wearing the heck out of this one. I haven't found another metallic I like as much.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh my gosh Trinity does not feel the same. It's much less leather feeling.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm thrilled with my blue Africa midi angel but I use the heck out of my card holder and Flora so I'm thinking I do want more blue Africa SLGs. Hmmmm


----------



## soramillay

Oh man, I am so upset about this! The Africa is one of my favorite MM leathers and the number one in terms of uniqueness. I am tempted to get something in bronze now,  but truth is, I’m really happy with my current bag collection and there isn’t anything I need atm.


----------



## Taimi

Oh no, that’s not good news! I was going to buy a bag either in gold or bronze Africa, but I was going to do that later. Well, I’m not going to buy a bag in a rush, so obviously I’m not going to buy it at all. [emoji853] Africa leathers are definitely unique, I wish they wouldn’t be discontinued.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also just can't imagine what I would order in blue Africa besides maybe a Penelope and a Phoebe. There aren't many MMs on my mental list that I need and don't have. A bronze Africa penny messenger would be nice but I have 3 already...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

To contribute my encomium to Africa: My first Massaccesi was a bronze Africa Midi Selene.  It was the first bag for which I ever received a compliment from a stranger, and it is doubly special because of how it came about. I had lost out on a sample sale and literally wept over it.  My husband took pity on me, and offered to pay for a third of a new custom MM out of his pocket money fund because I didn't have enough in mine.  When Lucy, the name of my bronze Africa beauty, finally arrived from Italy, at the same time I was taking photos for the reveal, my sweet and funny husband also posed for a picture wearing the bag because he was the one-third shareholder of it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone know if Africa will be available by special order later? MM still offered to make my bag in Venezia even though it's technically not an option anymore!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know if Africa will be available by special order later? MM still offered to make my bag in Venezia even though it's technically not an option anymore!


According to Marco, no. He will probably have small pieces here and there to make a cuff, but no more for an actual bag, as tanneries will no longer make them.


----------



## Kylacove

For us newbies, what makes Africa leather so desirable? I'm waiting on a bag in blue Africa but have never seen it in person .


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know if Africa will be available by special order later? MM still offered to make my bag in Venezia even though it's technically not an option anymore!


He sometimes has a little leather left and will make bags upon request. But I get the impression that he has just enough Africa to make the list that he published and no more.


----------



## Tankgirl

starkfan said:


> Now, I also got a Dark Amethyst Verona Penelope Messenger (with silver hardware, lilac lining, and an added zipper closure for the main compartment) in the same order as my Little Muse, but... I'm not too sure what to make of it.
> 
> The specs should've all worked out great, since this is a style I've ordered before, in a leather I've ordered / seen in person before, and with a lining (lilac) that I've also ordered / seen in person before, so that I could compare the lining colour with the leather to know if it worked well together. But when I opened up the dustbag and wrappings, I was kind of bewildered to see it come with much lighter stitching and zipper tape/fabric than I had gotten in my Dark Amethyst Verona Zhoe Legend:
> 
> View attachment 4018348
> View attachment 4018351
> View attachment 4018352
> View attachment 4018354
> 
> 
> The above pics were all taken under a mix of natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting. The leather therefore appears brighter in some parts of the pictures where the lighting on it was stronger, but the second pic shows the contrasting stitching quite true-to-life, as does the right-hand side of the third pic comparing the stitching with the Zhoe Legend's stitching (the natural lighting hits stronger on the left side in that pic).
> 
> Has anyone had this happen before? Getting contrasting stitching and zipper tape/fabric without having asked for it?
> 
> I'm still not sure how I feel about it, so I haven't contacted Marco about this yet. Part of me is wondering whether I can get used to it enough (and mindful also that MM are a family-run company, so business costs must certainly be a more important factor for them than a bigger designer/company), but another part of me still feels that bewilderment/disappointment when I first saw the contrast stitching and zipper tape...
> 
> The lilac lining does work well with the Dark Amethyst Verona leather, though -- a nice slight pop/contrast with the darker purple. I was just expecting to have that contrast only when you see the interior (or that sliver of the lining that peeks out at the ends of the front and back zipper compartments of the Penny Messenger), not with the exterior stitching and zipper tape/fabric also...
> View attachment 4018355
> 
> 
> Would love to hear any thoughts from you ladies on the contrast stitching, or any past similar experiences too



Just wanted to thank you for your post re: the issue of contrast stitching.  When I first read it, I was somewhat concerned since I also didn’t want lighter contrast stitching on the Penelope Messenger that I had ordered in the same leather (your bag was my inspiration to place the order, and the promotion made the decision an easy one).  I opened the package from MM and discovered the lighter contrast stitching as well as lighter colored zippers (I had customized the Messenger with a zipped center compartment, so the effect was even more pronounced).  As I looked at the bag, I remembered what I’d learned in modeling class: Never wear shoes lighter than your outfit; if you do, the attention goes to your shoes, and not to you — and looking at this bag, it was true: what stood out for me were the zippers and the stitching, not the bag itself.  I ordered it, so I’ll live with it, but the next time I place an order, I will request no contrast stitching or zippers.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> For us newbies, what makes Africa leather so desirable? I'm waiting on a bag in blue Africa but have never seen it in person .


 Very textured, but yet supple with a glorious sheen to it.  It softens beautifully but does not collapse.  And it almost has an iridescent quality in different lighting.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tankgirl said:


> Just wanted to thank you for your post re: the issue of contrast stitching.  When I first read it, I was somewhat concerned since I also didn’t want lighter contrast stitching on the Penelope Messenger that I had ordered in the same leather (your bag was my inspiration to place the order, and the promotion made the decision an easy one).  I opened the package from MM and discovered the lighter contrast stitching as well as lighter colored zippers (I had customized the Messenger with a zipped center compartment, so the effect was even more pronounced).  As I looked at the bag, I remembered what I’d learned in modeling class: Never wear shoes lighter than your outfit; if you do, the attention goes to your shoes, and not to you — and looking at this bag, it was true: what stood out for me were the zippers and the stitching, not the bag itself.  I ordered it, so I’ll live with it, but the next time I place an order, I will request no contrast stitching or zippers.



It’s unfortunate you didn’t get what you expected. I honestly don’t understand some of the things the workshop does.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. Makes me sorry to Africa go. These sales are tempting but I need to pause for now.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I’m probably the only one who does not like the Africas. Blue Africa was the first leather that caught my eye when I was new to Massaccesi. After requesting a sample, I knew it wouldn’t work for me. I’m not sure why. I like texture, and I have no problem with sheen.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Very textured, but yet supple with a glorious sheen to it.  It softens beautifully but does not collapse.  And it almost has an iridescent quality in different lighting.


Exactly what @southernbelle43  said, plus amazingly, the bling is not flashy,  but can elevate both your daytime and nighttime looks just the same. In addition, it wears quite well, is low maintenance (rain kind of just bounces off it unless it's a massive pour), and doesn't experience much dye transfer. With that being said, just like @Devyn Danielle said, it doesn't mean it's for everyone, which is awesome that Marco has all kinds of leathers out there!  I know most people adore merinos, but of the the four Marco's leathers I got to see close and personal in bags it's probably my least favorite. Go figure


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Exactly what @southernbelle43  said, plus amazingly, the bling is not flashy,  but can elevate both your daytime and nighttime looks just the same. In addition, it wears quite well, is low maintenance (rain kind of just bounces off it unless it's a massive pour), and doesn't experience much dye transfer. With that being said, just like @Devyn Danielle said, it doesn't mean it's for everyone, which is awesome that Marco has all kinds of leathers out there!  I know most people adore merinos, but of the the four Marco's leathers I got to see close and personal in bags it's probably my least favorite. Go figure


MM has such a variety of leathers and is always on the lookout for more. He offers something for everyone.  His family for several generations is steeped in fine leather, its look, its feel, its durability, its character. And it shows in his work. I feel so fortunate to have stumbled across Massachesi bags.


----------



## mleleigh

Speaking of leather selection... I wonder if we’ll see more regular Pompei colors in the future. It seems like it’s been pretty popular thus far.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m probably the only one who does not like the Africas. Blue Africa was the first leather that caught my eye when I was new to Massaccesi. After requesting a sample, I knew it wouldn’t work for me. I’m not sure why. I like texture, and I have no problem with sheen.


Yeap. I’m in the minority too. Got the swatch and was like ‘ meh’ .


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Yeap. I’m in the minority too. Got the swatch and was like ‘ meh’ .


Lol.   When I got the first swatches,  Africa did not stand out for me either. Then I started seeing posters put pix of bags in Africa on the site and I ordered the Selene in blue Africa.  When it arrived I was surprised how much I did like it.  Ever time I carry it now, I like it more and it is the only bag I have ever had that strangers comment on.


----------



## DesigningStyle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh my gosh Trinity does not feel the same. It's much less leather feeling.


What is Trinity?  A type of leather?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Was there an announcement about Africa?


----------



## DesigningStyle

I think I answered my own question.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Kylacove said:


> Thanks. Makes me sorry to Africa go. These sales are tempting but I need to pause for now.


What sales do you speak of?


----------



## Kylacove

Marco posted when his current stock is gone there will not be more available.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Was there an announcement about Africa?


Yes on the blog.


----------



## starkfan

DesigningStyle said:


> What is Trinity?  A type of leather?


Trinity was a limited leather that they had towards the end of last year, that was described by them on their blog as being similar to Verona, but which (in my experience at least, for one of the colours) wound up being quite drastically different. You can read a bit more about it in the leather reference thread the fab ladies here have previously compiled (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/), or by searching this thread. I've also previously posted links to my review of the leather, in my posts to the main reference thread too (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/)


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> Just wanted to thank you for your post re: the issue of contrast stitching.  When I first read it, I was somewhat concerned since I also didn’t want lighter contrast stitching on the Penelope Messenger that I had ordered in the same leather (your bag was my inspiration to place the order, and the promotion made the decision an easy one).  I opened the package from MM and discovered the lighter contrast stitching as well as lighter colored zippers (I had customized the Messenger with a zipped center compartment, so the effect was even more pronounced).  As I looked at the bag, I remembered what I’d learned in modeling class: Never wear shoes lighter than your outfit; if you do, the attention goes to your shoes, and not to you — and looking at this bag, it was true: what stood out for me were the zippers and the stitching, not the bag itself.  I ordered it, so I’ll live with it, but the next time I place an order, I will request no contrast stitching or zippers.


So sorry to hear that you had the same contrast stitching and zippers on your Penelope Messenger, Tankgirl...  I was gonna update once I had Marco's reply on what his production side had to say about the issue after the Easter break, but still haven't received that yet (will update here once I do have the final word). 

In short, though, it does sound like moving forward, if you want well-matching stitching and zippers, you have to specify that in your order, as they may otherwise use just the thread/zippers that they have on hand in their workshop (rather than waiting for new supplies of the thread/zippers that match better). That's what I gather from Marco's replies so far, but subject to his production side's reply on the issue.

I can appreciate the issues of not having stock of the right thread/zippers on hand, but it's still disappointing (and frankly kind of bewildering) to me that this happened in bags that got produced and sent out, though -- especially because I remember the comments here about the contrast stitching in the first Muse sample/production piece when it was first launched, and seeing Marco's reply to someone on Facebook that the contrast stitching is by request, but the _default/regular feature _is matching stitching.  If the closest-matching thread/zippers aren't in stock in the workshop, shouldn't the production side liaise with the customer-facing side so they can alert the customer and see if they're agreeable to the difference, or otherwise willing to wait for new supplies to arrive instead? 

So, to me at least, the contrast stitching and zippers on my Penelope Messenger still aren't what I ordered (because unless specified, shouldn't the features/specs all be the default), but it's something that I'll still have to live with or try to get used to too, unless I sell off the bag without even using it (at likely a significant loss). And for any new bags moving forward, I definitely will have to specify that the zippers and thread should match as closely as possible, because each bag still costs a good chunk of change (even if still some way from high-end designer prices)... C'est la vie, I suppose...


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> Just wanted to thank you for your post re: the issue of contrast stitching.  When I first read it, I was somewhat concerned since I also didn’t want lighter contrast stitching on the Penelope Messenger that I had ordered in the same leather (your bag was my inspiration to place the order, and the promotion made the decision an easy one).  I opened the package from MM and discovered the lighter contrast stitching as well as lighter colored zippers *(I had customized the Messenger with a zipped center compartment*, so the effect was even more pronounced).  As I looked at the bag, I remembered what I’d learned in modeling class: Never wear shoes lighter than your outfit; if you do, the attention goes to your shoes, and not to you — and looking at this bag, it was true: what stood out for me were the zippers and the stitching, not the bag itself.  I ordered it, so I’ll live with it, but the next time I place an order, I will request no contrast stitching or zippers.


On a brighter note (I almost used "lighter" ), are we bag twins, Tankgirl? What colour lining did you get in yours, silver like in my Zhoe Legend, or a coloured lining instead? Would love to hear how you get on with the third zip in the middle compartment, since I think you're the only other one who's also done that in the Penelope Messenger!


----------



## Tankgirl

starkfan said:


> On a brighter note (I almost used "lighter" ), are we bag twins, Tankgirl? What colour lining did you get in yours, silver like in my Zhoe Legend, or a coloured lining instead? Would love to hear how you get on with the third zip in the middle compartment, since I think you're the only other one who's also done that in the Penelope Messenger!



I chose the light silver lining for the Penelope Messenger.  Regarding the center zipper, I can’t take credit for that idea.  Another tPF member had posted photos of her Messenger customized like that, and I jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> I chose the light silver lining for the Penelope Messenger.  Regarding the center zipper, I can’t take credit for that idea.  Another tPF member had posted photos of her Messenger customized like that, and I jumped on the bandwagon.


Was it the Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger with Marine lining that you saw? If so, that was actually mine too!  My first MM that's started off a bit of an addiction so far... I'm still pretty happy with how the third zipper worked out, both in that one and my Dark Amethyst Verona (contrast issues notwithstanding). I hope you like it too in yours (again, contrast issues notwithstanding)... 

And ending off with a bit of eyecandy... My Verona mini-family (sans the SLGs)! With the Everose Little Muse in the background too...


----------



## ETenebris

Does anyone know when the recent sale orders will ship? I ordered two MM bracelets but have no idea what the lead time is on those right now. Has anyone received a bracelet yet?


----------



## obscurity7

ETenebris said:


> Does anyone know when the recent sale orders will ship? I ordered two MM bracelets but have no idea what the lead time is on those right now. Has anyone received a bracelet yet?


I just got an email with shipment information, and I was relatively quick on the draw.  But I also ordered a small Penny midi.  I'd wager we should see more shipments going out this week.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mine arrives today, yea!!!!


----------



## lenie

Just received notification that my sale order just shipped. That was fast!


----------



## Kylacove

lenie said:


> Just received notification that my sale order just shipped. That was fast!


When did you order? Hoping mine ships soon


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> When did you order? Hoping mine ships soon


I ordered on the 2nd.


----------



## Kylacove

I ordered on the 28th and on the 2nd.  Sounds promising for this week.


----------



## mleleigh

Can’t wait to see the new reveals!


----------



## obscurity7

Whee!  Wednesday delivery for mine!


----------



## Farfelue63

I ordered a Penny messenger in Terra Cota Mérinos on the 2nd, for my mother's birthday (5/4) and no notification yet, but I'm not in a hurry!
And I fell in love with the Soulmate midi, could someone tell me what is the weight of this bag in Mérinos(or Nappa) and in Pebbled.
Thank you in advance 
I think I'm totally addicted now )


----------



## TotinScience

Farfelue63 said:


> I ordered a Penny messenger in Terra Cota Mérinos on the 2nd, for my mother's birthday (5/4) and no notification yet, but I'm not in a hurry!
> And I fell in love with the Soulmate midi, could someone tell me what is the weight of this bag in Mérinos(or Nappa) and in Pebbled.
> Thank you in advance
> I think I'm totally addicted now )


In general, if there is a big occasion (ie Birthday, graduation, going out of town etc) and you ask Marco a bit in advance, he will do his best to get the item out for you before it happens - for example, I had 2 bags made for myself and my Mom for my wedding day and they got delivered perfectly on time. The workshop has no control over things like customs and shipping delays, of course. 
As for the soulmate midi, I don't have one in the leathers that you listed (other ladies will help!), but I can tell you it is NOT a light bag in Africa (which I if I recall correctly was between nappa and pebbled weight-wise). As a shoulder carry it feels totally fine, but as a handheld or crossbody it's definitely a hefty friend due to all those magnificent pleats and straps . It's a gorgeous, gorgeous bag, an absolute classic


----------



## Farfelue63

TotinScience said:


> In general, if there is a big occasion (ie Birthday, graduation, going out of town etc) and you ask Marco a bit in advance, he will do his best to get the item out for you before it happens - for example, I had 2 bags made for myself and my Mom for my wedding day and they got delivered perfectly on time. The workshop has no control over things like customs and shipping delays, of course.
> As for the soulmate midi, I don't have one in the leathers that you listed (other ladies will help!), but I can tell you it is NOT a light bag in Africa (which I if I recall correctly was between nappa and pebbled weight-wise). As a shoulder carry it feels totally fine, but as a handheld or crossbody it's definitely a hefty friend due to all those magnificent pleats and straps . It's a gorgeous, gorgeous bag, an absolute classic


----------



## Farfelue63

Ahhh I made a mistake with my fingers )
Thank you very much for your advice @TotinScience , and for the Soulmate I want to carry it mostly on my shoulder, so I think it will be fine (and probably with extended straps )
And sorry for my poor english !


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> Ahhh I made a mistake with my fingers )
> Thank you very much for your advice @TotinScience , and for the Soulmate I want to carry it mostly on my shoulder, so I think it will be fine (and probably with extended straps )
> And sorry for my poor english !


I have a midi Soulmate in Africa bronze which I just gave to my daughter. I carried it on my shoulder and did not have a problem with the weight. I also have a midi Soulmate in a bespoke nappa leather and two midi Soulmates in nubuck. I carry all these bags on my shoulder and the weight is fine. I carry a zip around wallet, a check book, a makeup bag, a small pennelope, sunglasses, a Vera Bradley pencil bag, a Kindle and a cell phone.


----------



## southernbelle43

Farfelue63 said:


> Ahhh I made a mistake with my fingers )
> Thank you very much for your advice @TotinScience , and for the Soulmate I want to carry it mostly on my shoulder, so I think it will be fine (and probably with extended straps )
> And sorry for my poor english !



And I have one in Nubuk which does not seem that heavy either.  It sits very close to the body when you carry it which makes it feel lighter and is easier on your shoulder.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My last Zhoe that I recently had Marco make the bespoke pink nappa leather.  I spoke to him about contrast stitching or something a little different. He recommended that I go with stitching that was a little darker and not a contrast. He said it was a more classic look which he felt was more my style. I absolutely love the darker stitching. I have attached the photos that I posted when I did the reveal to show the darker stitching. Now to answer your question if you do not love how it looks speak to Marco especially if that is not what your ordered. I happen to like the look of a contrast stitch not for all my MM bags but for one or two it gives it a completely different look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4018537
> View attachment 4018538


I love that stitching!!


----------



## msd_bags

Just a belated post on how I feel about Africa leathers.  At first I did not like it.  I ordered one for a friend in deep blue and maybe it was the stiffness or something, but I was "just okay" about it.  Then I received my midi Angel in the same leather early this year, pre-loved and already softer, I loved it!! I would have wanted the chance to order one in Lead in the future, but I guess it is not meant to be.  I'm glad I have one though before MM discontinued this leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

One of my first MM people purchases was a Bronze Africa Selene midi w zips.  I just got her out again.  To say that she’s been a little workhorse is an understatement.  She was my go to flight bag for a year and a half.  In a packing frenzy... and hoping that my new little muse will arrive at my work destination, she’s heading to florida again.  She’s tough.. may have a little wear, but it’s well deserved!


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> When did you order? Hoping mine ships soon



During the sale.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Farfelue63 said:


> I ordered a Penny messenger in Terra Cota Mérinos on the 2nd, for my mother's birthday (5/4) and no notification yet, but I'm not in a hurry!
> And I fell in love with the Soulmate midi, could someone tell me what is the weight of this bag in Mérinos(or Nappa) and in Pebbled.
> Thank you in advance
> I think I'm totally addicted now )



I have the same pennymessenger!  I love it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Anyone else suffer from the issue that they have a list of MM leathers they really want, but there are too few styles that work for them?  I’m pretty much maxed out with multiples in the few styles that work for me and not eager to get more in the same style, but I have a long list of leathers that speak to me.  4-5 months until new autumn/winter styles!  I’m hoping!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone else suffer from the issue that they have a list of MM leathers they really want, but there are too few styles that work for them?  I’m pretty much maxed out with multiples in the few styles that work for me and not eager to get more in the same style, but I have a long list of leathers that speak to me.  4-5 months until new autumn/winter styles!  I’m hoping!



I have a similar issue. I have 3 leathers now that I really want to have. (My list changes from time to time since I constantly edit them, but these 3 remain so I know I really want them.) But no styles to match and the only style that I see will work well for them is Selene. But I already have 2 full sizes, 4 midis, and 1 Midi zip. I may cave in on another full size Selene for one of the leathers though, but the rest on the list will have to wait until I find something suitable for them. 

I actually like Angelica and Theia, too, but feel like I already chose the perfect leather and color for them, Aegean blue and ice Taupe. So, I doubt that if I repeat the style I will love the new pieces as much as the one that I already have. (Not that I don’t like Selene that I already have, but she’s such an easy going model. That’s why I feel like it’s easier to make a repeat on her.) 

So, yes. I’m waiting.


----------



## Farfelue63

southernbelle43 said:


> And I have one in Nubuk which does not seem that heavy either.  It sits very close to the body when you carry it which makes it feel lighter and is easier on your shoulder.


Thank you very muchas,  ladies, for share your experiences and advices, all I need to do now is choose , love the Aegean blue but it's Pebbled, so heavy, or maybe Santorini Nappa ,or finally something else )


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone else suffer from the issue that they have a list of MM leathers they really want, but there are too few styles that work for them?  I’m pretty much maxed out with multiples in the few styles that work for me and not eager to get more in the same style, but I have a long list of leathers that speak to me.  4-5 months until new autumn/winter styles!  I’m hoping!


ME too! There’s 4 or 5 leather that’s haunting me but not so much the current styles...


----------



## mleleigh

I'm curious - what leathers are you ladies coveting?

Structured bags are my jam - so for me, it's currently:

Light Grey Pompei
Dark Grey Flat Calf
Dark Brown Vacchetta (had a bag in this leather previously but sold it - still love the leather and would repurchase in a different style)
I tend to buy an MM bag and everyday carry it for months at a time, so I always lean toward neutrals to better go with my wardrobe.


----------



## anitalilac

Mine would be
1. Mauve pebbled 
2. Hot Pink Napa
3. Flat calf ( black or grey)
4. Iris Merino
5. Grey Pompei


----------



## vink

I love Verona, but since I already have 3, I’m going to stop for a while. I want more of Aquila matte. I already have one, but crave for more. 
I want to try Athene, but can’t find the right color just yet. There’re some that I like, but not enough. 
And I like Tuscania. I want a bag in Granite Tuscania, but can’t decide on the style.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I’ll play along. I am loving:
1) hot pink nappa
2) oxblood vacchetta
3) green vacchetta

Do I get more Zhoes, Little Muses, or Auras?  Or do I wait for new styles??


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> I’ll play along. I am loving:
> 1) hot pink nappa
> 2) oxblood vacchetta
> 3) green vacchetta
> 
> Do I get more Zhoes, Little Muses, or Auras?  Or do I wait for new styles??



Oooh! I forgot about the oxblood and green vacchetta - love both of those!


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am just craving more Calistas!  I just received this gorgeous Dark Teal Pebbled Leather beauty from one of our very own!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Let me talk leather weight for a moment.  I own the Calista in Merinos Leather and it weighs in at 1 lb. 5 oz.  The Calista in Pebbled Leather weighs 3 1/2 ounces more.  That's it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm craving most of the vachettas, everything except the browns. 
Sky Verona. Dark beige Verona. 

I would love a navy pompei if it comes out. Even better a navy or forest shimmer pompei.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I would love a navy pompei if it comes out. Even better a navy or forest shimmer pompei.



I would love a navy Pompeii too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh my gosh. It was like Christmas at my house. I LOVE the Theia. It is so elegant in its simplicity. And the details are wonderful. The Mud color is absolutely the perfect neutral. I have wanted something in that color for year and it does not disappoint.  It does not photograph well regarding color. The photo has a rosy tint and the bag is not rosy at all. The outside zipper pocket holds my iPhone 6s plus in the upright position and still zips.
 The wide strap is really comfortable and the three options for the strap, short, long and messenger are genius. I am truly not disappointed in the leather, the style or the color. 

The bag is NOT small to me.  I am 5' 6" and weigh 149.  I cannot imagine how big the regular size is. 

The Athene in lipstick is just happy. What else can I say. It does have a "plastic" look compared to the other leathers, but it is still beautiful. I will let you know how it holds up being used as a make up bag. 

Oh and I love the red lining!  And the cuff bracelets. One is lead Africa and the other MM chose for me is the Everose Pompei.  Fun, fun, fun.





I am just on cloud nine with these purchases.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I’ll play along. I am loving:
> 1) hot pink nappa
> 2) oxblood vacchetta
> 3) green vacchetta
> 
> Do I get more Zhoes, Little Muses, or Auras?  Or do I wait for new styles??


I get lots of the same styles in different leathers. I love all my Zhoe's, midi Soulmates and midi Selenes. If the style works for me I don't mind having the same style in different leathers.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I have a similar issue. I have 3 leathers now that I really want to have. (My list changes from time to time since I constantly edit them, but these 3 remain so I know I really want them.) But no styles to match and the only style that I see will work well for them is Selene. But I already have 2 full sizes, 4 midis, and 1 Midi zip. I may cave in on another full size Selene for one of the leathers though, but the rest on the list will have to wait until I find something suitable for them.
> 
> I actually like Angelica and Theia, too, but feel like I already chose the perfect leather and color for them, Aegean blue and ice Taupe. So, I doubt that if I repeat the style I will love the new pieces as much as the one that I already have. (Not that I don’t like Selene that I already have, but she’s such an easy going model. That’s why I feel like it’s easier to make a repeat on her.)
> 
> So, yes. I’m waiting.


I missed the picture of your Angelica in aegean blue. How long ago did you post it? I'd love to see it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well just noticed the strange color of the bag in the Mod shot?? Whatever?  I told you I am no good at that. Lol


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It was like Christmas at my house. I LOVE the Theia. It is so elegant in its simplicity. And the details are wonderful. The Mud color is absolutely the perfect neutral. I have wanted something in that color for year and it does not disappoint.  It does not photograph well regarding color. The photo has a rosy tint and the bag is not rosy at all. The outside zipper pocket holds my iPhone 6s plus in the upright position and still zips.
> The wide strap is really comfortable and the three options for the strap, short, long and messenger are genius. I am truly not disappointed in the leather, the style or the color.
> 
> The bag is NOT small to me.  I am 5' 6" and weigh 149.  I cannot imagine how big the regular size is.
> 
> The Athene in lipstick is just happy. What else can I say. It does have a "plastic" look compared to the other leathers, but it is still beautiful. I will let you know how it holds up being used as a make up bag.
> 
> Oh and I love the red lining!  And the cuff bracelets. One is lead Africa and the other MM chose for me is the Everose Pompei.  Fun, fun, fun.
> View attachment 4031408
> View attachment 4031409
> View attachment 4031410
> View attachment 4031411
> 
> I am just on cloud nine with these purchases.


Lipstick Athene!!!  [emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168]  Love love it.   I need a Penny in this!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Lipstick Athene!!!  [emoji168][emoji168][emoji168][emoji168]  Love love it.   I need a Penny in this!!!!!


It is a fabulous red!


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It was like Christmas at my house. I LOVE the Theia. It is so elegant in its simplicity. And the details are wonderful. The Mud color is absolutely the perfect neutral. I have wanted something in that color for year and it does not disappoint.  It does not photograph well regarding color. The photo has a rosy tint and the bag is not rosy at all. The outside zipper pocket holds my iPhone 6s plus in the upright position and still zips.
> The wide strap is really comfortable and the three options for the strap, short, long and messenger are genius. I am truly not disappointed in the leather, the style or the color.
> 
> The bag is NOT small to me.  I am 5' 6" and weigh 149.  I cannot imagine how big the regular size is.
> 
> The Athene in lipstick is just happy. What else can I say. It does have a "plastic" look compared to the other leathers, but it is still beautiful. I will let you know how it holds up being used as a make up bag.
> 
> Oh and I love the red lining!  And the cuff bracelets. One is lead Africa and the other MM chose for me is the Everose Pompei.  Fun, fun, fun.
> View attachment 4031408
> View attachment 4031409
> View attachment 4031410
> View attachment 4031411
> 
> I am just on cloud nine with these purchases.


LOVE all of these!  How much is the midi Theia and what are the dimensions, since I still don't see it on the site?  Would love to see close ups of the other items as well!  Congrats on so many wonderful goodies!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Well just noticed the strange color of the bag in the Mod shot?? Whatever?  I told you I am no good at that. Lol



That was the Thea midi right?


----------



## TotinScience

Loving Theia in @southernbelle43 photos! It's definitely one of the underrated styles it seems like. I see one in my future ;D
As far as leathers go, my wishlist is currently:
1) Hot Pink Nappa
2) Oxblood vachetta
3) Dark Green Vacchetta
4) a combination of dark grey with yellow nappas, for some reason it just speaks to me 
5) one of glitter Pompei's
6) Octane merinos 
Now where is that money tree...


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> That was the Thea midi right?


Yes it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> LOVE all of these!  How much is the midi Theia and what are the dimensions, since I still don't see it on the site?  Would love to see close ups of the other items as well!  Congrats on so many wonderful goodies!!


the Theia in Verona was 350 euros. Plus I added the red lining and the external pocket.  I am not sure how they measure these things, but here is a photo with my measuring tape.  Plus close ups of the other items.
It looks like it is about 10 high by 13 wide overall.
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is the Athene Penny midi in Lipstick.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The lead Africa cuff


The Pompei everose cuff


I hope this helps. I am the worse photo taker.  I never can find a place with enough light!


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I'm curious - what leathers are you ladies coveting?
> 
> Structured bags are my jam - so for me, it's currently:
> 
> Light Grey Pompei
> Dark Grey Flat Calf
> Dark Brown Vacchetta (had a bag in this leather previously but sold it - still love the leather and would repurchase in a different style)
> I tend to buy an MM bag and everyday carry it for months at a time, so I always lean toward neutrals to better go with my wardrobe.


The only one that is on my radar is the dark green vacchetta!!  I just cannot decide on a style!  However, after receiving the Theia today, I may have decided!!


----------



## christinemliu

Hi everyone! Thank you all always for your posts and photos, I love MM, and much credit goes to everyone here. I just wanted to mention that i noticed the Soulmate is not offered on the revamped website? I do remember reading that if you request they would probably make an older style, but I am surprised they would retire it from the ones they actively offer!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you all always for your posts and photos, I love MM, and much credit goes to everyone here. I just wanted to mention that i noticed the Soulmate is not offered on the revamped website? I do remember reading that if you request they would probably make an older style, but I am surprised they would retire it from the ones they actively offer!



I do not think Marco has retired any of his styles. I got an email from him a week or so ago that they are still working on the web site.  He gave me the impression that they would be adding back all of the styles.


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm craving most of the vachettas, everything except the browns.
> Sky Verona. Dark beige Verona.
> 
> I would love a navy pompei if it comes out. Even better a navy or forest shimmer pompei.


yes, a navy Pompeii with purple undertones. Is that consider navy or Indigo?


----------



## pdxhb

So much fun reading everyone's lists!

1) My ongoing obsession is the green vachetta. Not sure whether I would do better with an Angelica or a Daphne with rolled handles, but that's the core of my wishlist at the moment.
2) Verona is a close second but as pretty as they are, none of the new colors are pulling at me as strongly. If there were a silver verona, I'd drop everything and purchase at least one if not two different styles in it.
3) Pompei glitters are all gorgeous but I have yet to make up my mind which would be the best for my wardrobe. An argument is to be made for the sugarcane in a Stella or Zhoe but the other colors are lovely as well.

So many ideas!!


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> the Theia in Verona was 350 euros. Plus I added the red lining and the external pocket.  I am not sure how they measure these things, but here is a photo with my measuring tape.  Plus close ups of the other items.
> It looks like it is about 10 high by 13 wide overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031685
> View attachment 4031686
> 
> 
> This is the Athene Penny midi in Lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031689
> 
> The lead Africa cuff
> View attachment 4031692
> 
> The Pompei everose cuff
> View attachment 4031693
> 
> I hope this helps. I am the worse photo taker.  I never can find a place with enough light!



That lipstick red is AMAZING.  Your comment about it feeling a bit plastic, is that all Athene leathers?  The Africa leather cuff is especially lovely! Here's hoping he'll have just enough to maybe make another cuff when I inevitably buy another MM at the next sale. [emoji23]


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> the Theia in Verona was 350 euros. Plus I added the red lining and the external pocket.  I am not sure how they measure these things, but here is a photo with my measuring tape.  Plus close ups of the other items.
> It looks like it is about 10 high by 13 wide overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031685
> View attachment 4031686
> 
> 
> This is the Athene Penny midi in Lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031689
> 
> The lead Africa cuff
> View attachment 4031692
> 
> The Pompei everose cuff
> View attachment 4031693
> 
> I hope this helps. I am the worse photo taker.  I never can find a place with enough light!


Thank you for these beautiful photos! I am biased, but think that the Verona is a perfect leather for Theia. 
Curious to hear how you feel about the Athene as you use your Lipstick Penny midi. The colors in that leather are really compelling.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

christinemliu said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you all always for your posts and photos, I love MM, and much credit goes to everyone here. I just wanted to mention that i noticed the Soulmate is not offered on the revamped website? I do remember reading that if you request they would probably make an older style, but I am surprised they would retire it from the ones they actively offer!



I’m still able to access the link, for some reason! In case anyone’s looking to read up the details on these older styles…I also can still reach the Selene link, but that’s cause I bookmarked it a long time ago hehe http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/63-soulmate.html

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/58-selene.html


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I missed the picture of your Angelica in aegean blue. How long ago did you post it? I'd love to see it.



Oh... it’s last year, I think, when the Aegean blue just came out. It’s the most beautiful happiest blue I’ve ever seen. [emoji4] I’m not home now. I can take a photo for you when I’m back. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Because if we’re listing leather that we like, I’m contemplating designing my next bag. [emoji16] 

With a dark blue leather, which color do you prefer as a lining among light pink, lilac, and light fuchsia?  Normally, I’d go with sage, but I think I want a change and can’t decide. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Oh... it’s last year, I think, when the Aegean blue just came out. It’s the most beautiful happiest blue I’ve ever seen. [emoji4] I’m not home now. I can take a photo for you when I’m back. [emoji4]


Oh, ok. Thanks! 
I'll look further back in the picture only thread.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Because if we’re listing leather that we like, I’m contemplating designing my next bag. [emoji16]
> 
> With a dark blue leather, which color do you prefer as a lining among light pink, lilac, and light fuchsia?  Normally, I’d go with sage, but I think I want a change and can’t decide. [emoji28]


Light pink! [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Because if we’re listing leather that we like, I’m contemplating designing my next bag. [emoji16]
> 
> With a dark blue leather, which color do you prefer as a lining among light pink, lilac, and light fuchsia?  Normally, I’d go with sage, but I think I want a change and can’t decide. [emoji28]


Fuchsia!


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It was like Christmas at my house. I LOVE the Theia. It is so elegant in its simplicity. And the details are wonderful. The Mud color is absolutely the perfect neutral. I have wanted something in that color for year and it does not disappoint.  It does not photograph well regarding color. The photo has a rosy tint and the bag is not rosy at all. The outside zipper pocket holds my iPhone 6s plus in the upright position and still zips.
> The wide strap is really comfortable and the three options for the strap, short, long and messenger are genius. I am truly not disappointed in the leather, the style or the color.
> 
> The bag is NOT small to me.  I am 5' 6" and weigh 149.  I cannot imagine how big the regular size is.
> 
> The Athene in lipstick is just happy. What else can I say. It does have a "plastic" look compared to the other leathers, but it is still beautiful. I will let you know how it holds up being used as a make up bag.
> 
> Oh and I love the red lining!  And the cuff bracelets. One is lead Africa and the other MM chose for me is the Everose Pompei.  Fun, fun, fun.
> View attachment 4031408
> View attachment 4031409
> View attachment 4031410
> View attachment 4031411
> 
> I am just on cloud nine with these purchases.


I'm loving the Theia more and more! You have one lovely bag!!! I can't decide if I should go with midi or regular size when I do order.  I'm shorter than you at almost 5'4". But if the leather will be slouchy, then I think I would prefer the bigger size since I want to carry it as a hobo and I want it to be a nice size when it slouches at the top middle part.  On the other hand, I was thinking if the style can be made in Pompei that is a more structured leather, maybe I would prefer the midi. I don't know, so confusing!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> Because if we’re listing leather that we like, I’m contemplating designing my next bag. [emoji16]
> 
> With a dark blue leather, which color do you prefer as a lining among light pink, lilac, and light fuchsia?  Normally, I’d go with sage, but I think I want a change and can’t decide. [emoji28]


Fuchsia


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> That lipstick red is AMAZING.  Your comment about it feeling a bit plastic, is that all Athene leathers?  The Africa leather cuff is especially lovely! Here's hoping he'll have just enough to maybe make another cuff when I inevitably buy another MM at the next sale. [emoji23]



I don't know because this is the first one I have had.  I really was quoting some other posters who used that term.  It is rather a negative term and I don't mean it in that way at all.  And now that I see the lead Africa I wish I had listened to TotinScience and ordered something in that leather. It is special.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Thank you for these beautiful photos! I am biased, but think that the Verona is a perfect leather for Theia.
> Curious to hear how you feel about the Athene as you use your Lipstick Penny midi. The colors in that leather are really compelling.



I agree with you about the Theia and Verona.  It does seem to be a match made in heaven!!
Yesterday I went back through this thread and the pictures only thread looking at mud Verona.  I cannot find even one picture that shows its true color.  It photographs a whole lot lighter and more beige than it is.  One poster even said that it has a very very faint purple undertone and I can see that.  It is an unusual color and I love it!!  In the picture below you can see the purple undertone coming out, but it is not that purple.  Argggg.  Cannot capture that color.


And is this not the coolest strap ever!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I'm loving the Theia more and more! You have one lovely bag!!! I can't decide if I should go with midi or regular size when I do order.  I'm shorter than you at almost 5'4". But if the leather will be slouchy, then I think I would prefer the bigger size since I want to carry it as a hobo and I want it to be a nice size when it slouches at the top middle part.  On the other hand, I was thinking if the style can be made in Pompei that is a more structured leather, maybe I would prefer the midi. I don't know, so confusing!!!


It is hard to decide.  I carry very little in my bags, so getting regular sizes would be a total waste of space. On the MM blog it states that the regular size Theia is 20% bigger.  I don't know if that helps you at all.  As for height I encourage you to use whatever size you love. Who cares.  i honestly can say I have never seen anyone in the wild and thought well that purse is too big or too small for her??  Life is too short to worry about things like that.


----------



## soramillay

obscurity7 said:


> That lipstick red is AMAZING.  Your comment about it feeling a bit plastic, is that all Athene leathers?  The Africa leather cuff is especially lovely! Here's hoping he'll have just enough to maybe make another cuff when I inevitably buy another MM at the next sale. [emoji23]





southernbelle43 said:


> I don't know because this is the first one I have had.  I really was quoting some other posters who used that term.  It is rather a negative term and I don't mean it in that way at all.  And now that I see the lead Africa I wish I had listened to TotinScience and ordered something in that leather. It is special.



As a lover of glazed leather and owner of an Athene bag, just wanted to say that the Athene is a classic glazed leather, at once glossy and smooshy. It will break in nicely and be distressed (think Balenciaga), which differentiates it from the glossy stiff leathers like flat calf. My favorite bags are in glazed leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> As a lover of glazed leather and owner of an Athene bag, just wanted to say that the Athene is a classic glazed leather, at once glossy and smooshy. It will break in nicely and be distressed (think Balenciaga), which differentiates it from the glossy stiff leathers like flat calf. My favorite bags are in glazed leather.


Perfectly described. Thank you.


----------



## obscurity7

soramillay said:


> As a lover of glazed leather and owner of an Athene bag, just wanted to say that the Athene is a classic glazed leather, at once glossy and smooshy. It will break in nicely and be distressed (think Balenciaga), which differentiates it from the glossy stiff leathers like flat calf. My favorite bags are in glazed leather.


Oooh, and now the thoughts of getting a smooshy bag in Athene comes back into the ring.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*southernbelle43* on your Theia in Verona, is this a popped stitch?


----------



## obscurity7

My shipment just came! Love the Bordeaux Tuscania leather, and the fact that the Penny midi is somehow larger than I thought. The only annoying bit is that the zipper won't close all the way. Could that be because it's new and stiff?



The tangerine nappa cuff is perfection! It's fantastically bright, just in time for spring and summer!


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> *southernbelle43* on your Theia in Verona, is this a popped stitch?
> View attachment 4032271


No just a shadow. SHe is perfect!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

My Penny midi zipper did the same thing.  I opened amd closed it a few times and  it is fine now.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> No just a shadow. SHe is perfect!!!


I couldn't imagine it was, but then I saw it in two of the photos and got worried!


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> I couldn't imagine it was, but then I saw it in two of the photos and got worried!


That is weird.  It has to be something on the desk or overhead on the shelf casting the shadow.  I looked and there is not a mark or stitch out of place.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> *southernbelle43* on your Theia in Verona, is this a popped stitch?
> View attachment 4032271


Took another one in kitchen lighting so you can see is nothing there.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. It was like Christmas at my house. I LOVE the Theia. It is so elegant in its simplicity. And the details are wonderful. The Mud color is absolutely the perfect neutral. I have wanted something in that color for year and it does not disappoint.  It does not photograph well regarding color. The photo has a rosy tint and the bag is not rosy at all. The outside zipper pocket holds my iPhone 6s plus in the upright position and still zips.
> The wide strap is really comfortable and the three options for the strap, short, long and messenger are genius. I am truly not disappointed in the leather, the style or the color.
> 
> The bag is NOT small to me.  I am 5' 6" and weigh 149.  I cannot imagine how big the regular size is.
> 
> The Athene in lipstick is just happy. What else can I say. It does have a "plastic" look compared to the other leathers, but it is still beautiful. I will let you know how it holds up being used as a make up bag.
> 
> Oh and I love the red lining!  And the cuff bracelets. One is lead Africa and the other MM chose for me is the Everose Pompei.  Fun, fun, fun.
> View attachment 4031408
> View attachment 4031409
> View attachment 4031410
> View attachment 4031411
> 
> I am just on cloud nine with these purchases.


Congrats! You got a lovely haul! I'm especially drooling after your penny midi and lead Africa cuff. [emoji7]


----------



## Kylacove

I'm envious of those of you getting your orders so quickly. Just kidding . Got shipping notice yesterday but scheduled for Friday delivery.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Congrats! You got a lovely haul! I'm especially drooling after your penny midi and lead Africa cuff. [emoji7]


Thank you. I am really enjoying using the Penny’s for a wallet and a make up holder.  They  look so cute when I  open the bag to get something out.  And they fit almost every size bag because they are soft.  And boy do I regret not getting a lead Africa purse


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> And is this not the coolest strap ever!!!



I do really like the Theia strap. Because I can’t help myself, I keep thinking about putting it on one of the more structured  bags - Arianna? Angelica? Cassandra?

Although it may be need to be lengthened if put on Angelica so that the short handles don’t jab your pits.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Man I wish I wasn't in tiny bag land. I remember a year ago and especially two years ago wishing the smaller bags were bigger and now I'm wishing the bigger bags were smaller. I just don't carry anything anymore and hate rifling through big empty cavernous sacks so I'm just about fine with a flora or penny messengers and auras and once in when I really have something bulky like the girls' sippy cups and want room for their hoodies too, then my angel midi. But my Arianna or Modena? Forget about it, it's comical when I put my things in there, they roll around in the bottom. My Angelica is just about the max I feel I can use. My Selene midi zips aren't getting used but they are so so pretty. Just so big. I should rotate into them  sometimes just to fondle.
I'm wishing for more small and smallish medium structured styles and there's just a sea of huge bags. 
I think I'm just too busy to have a shoulder bag under my arm. I need my bag to be light and crossbody and out of my way when I'm carrying tons of groceries, switching the car seats from one car to another, carrying the kids' backpacks when they cry and refuse, and sometimes them as well. If my bag doesn't 'disappear' from my radar it gets left in the car, I can't deal. These days it's crossbody smalls and that's it. 
Plus I stopped carrying makeup, just a gloss with me now. I never ever touched up my makeup anyways. It's phone and card holder and that's it. Keys and headphones are sometimes in there and cheap sunglasses that I don't bother with a case because I lose them so often. But really an aura is more than enough. A Penny messenger even is.
Funny how I used to carry so much and now so little.


----------



## Kylacove

If you rarely leave home you probably don't have to carry your life with you and can get by with smaller bags. I can go smaller on short weekend excursions . During the week I'm away from home at least 11 hrs so I need bigger bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh gosh I do spend the days at the university; I'm a graduate student. But I even fit my iPad with keyboard case and water bottle in my aura and that's all I need. I don't know, I just stopped carrying tons of stuff. 
On weekends I spend many hours out and about with the kids but they leave a bunch of stuff in the car just in case or bring their own little back packs or then I just put sippy cups in my little purse and take only phone and card case otherwise and I still manage with just a small purse.
I definitely do not rarely leave my house; I am an extrovert and would go nuts.


----------



## Kylacove

No judgements meant. I'm just a pack rat and take everything I think I could need during the day and most of the time I do. That said, I have a beautiful Coach bag that is really too big for my comfort and no external pocket so I've tried a purse insert to make it work. I can empathize with wanting a smaller bag.


----------



## christinemliu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I’m still able to access the link, for some reason! In case anyone’s looking to read up the details on these older styles…I also can still reach the Selene link, but that’s cause I bookmarked it a long time ago hehe http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/63-soulmate.html
> 
> http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/58-selene.html


Thank you so much! Do you happen to also have the midi Soulmate link?


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I do really like the Theia strap. Because I can’t help myself, I keep thinking about putting it on one of the more structured  bags - Arianna? Angelica? Cassandra?
> 
> Although it may be need to be lengthened if put on Angelica so that the short handles don’t jab your pits.


When you unhook it, it expands from something like 10 inches to 19 inches!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> No judgements meant. I'm just a pack rat and take everything I think I could need during the day and most of the time I do. That said, I have a beautiful Coach bag that is really too big for my comfort and no external pocket so I've tried a purse insert to make it work. I can empathize with wanting a smaller bag.



No problem. 
It's just that I used to be like that and since gradually taking out the pouches and seeing if I missed them I found I don't. Downsizing to a card holder from a continental wallet was a big deal too. I'm just in a phase where I'm enjoying just not hauling stuff around. Lord knows the groceries to feed six of us is enough.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Kylacove said:


> I'm envious of those of you getting your orders so quickly. Just kidding . Got shipping notice yesterday but scheduled for Friday delivery.



If you don't mind me asking when did you put through your order? 
I ordered on the 1st of April and the only notification I have was payment received on the 4th. Wondering if I should be worried.


----------



## TotinScience

I am currently in the life phase when large structured bags are not for me. I admire them from afar and have great respect for the ladies who rock them, but I either have no patience to play handbag tetris and fit everything I need perfectly, or get annoyed at wasted space in a large bag with little in it. So I generally got for medium-large soft bags that can stand on their own, but also can be compressed when they are not fully stuffed. Picky, thy name is Totinscience


----------



## Kylacove

yellow_tulip said:


> If you don't mind me asking when did you put through your order?
> I ordered on the 1st of April and the only notification I have was payment received on the 4th. Wondering if I should be worried.


The first bag was ordered Mar 29th and the 2nd on 4/1 taking advantage of 2 different sales. Not sure which bag or bags are coming.


----------



## ETenebris

I am excited to see the bracelets! I received a shipping notice yesterday. How long does it usually take for an item to arrive in the U.S.?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Kylacove said:


> The first bag was ordered Mar 29th and the 2nd on 4/1 taking advantage of 2 different sales. Not sure which bag or bags are coming.


Thank u!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Man I wish I wasn't in tiny bag land. I remember a year ago and especially two years ago wishing the smaller bags were bigger and now I'm wishing the bigger bags were smaller. I just don't carry anything anymore and hate rifling through big empty cavernous sacks so I'm just about fine with a flora or penny messengers and auras and once in when I really have something bulky like the girls' sippy cups and want room for their hoodies too, then my angel midi. But my Arianna or Modena? Forget about it, it's comical when I put my things in there, they roll around in the bottom. My Angelica is just about the max I feel I can use. My Selene midi zips aren't getting used but they are so so pretty. Just so big. I should rotate into them  sometimes just to fondle.
> I'm wishing for more small and smallish medium structured styles and there's just a sea of huge bags.
> I think I'm just too busy to have a shoulder bag under my arm. I need my bag to be light and crossbody and out of my way when I'm carrying tons of groceries, switching the car seats from one car to another, carrying the kids' backpacks when they cry and refuse, and sometimes them as well. If my bag doesn't 'disappear' from my radar it gets left in the car, I can't deal. These days it's crossbody smalls and that's it.
> Plus I stopped carrying makeup, just a gloss with me now. I never ever touched up my makeup anyways. It's phone and card holder and that's it. Keys and headphones are sometimes in there and cheap sunglasses that I don't bother with a case because I lose them so often. But really an aura is more than enough. A Penny messenger even is.
> Funny how I used to carry so much and now so little.



I wish I could cut down that much. I don’t carry makeup, just a tinted lip balm, but I have my notebook and planner. Nowadays, DD’s school security badge with a bulky cord (Should I get a slimmer cord for it? [emoji848]) and an extra battery.  I carry a headphone on a good day, too. I need to find my minimalist again. [emoji29]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> If you rarely leave home you probably don't have to carry your life with you and can get by with smaller bags. I can go smaller on short weekend excursions . During the week I'm away from home at least 11 hrs so I need bigger bags.



Even when I leave home for half a day, I need extra space. [emoji16] I like to have something just in case sometimes. [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

obscurity7 said:


> My shipment just came! Love the Bordeaux Tuscania leather, and the fact that the Penny midi is somehow larger than I thought. The only annoying bit is that the zipper won't close all the way. Could that be because it's new and stiff?
> View attachment 4032296
> 
> 
> The tangerine nappa cuff is perfection! It's fantastically bright, just in time for spring and summer!
> View attachment 4032298


This cuff is so gorgeous!!! Last summer, I got besotted with the idea of combining lead Africa and Tangerine Nappa, which resulted in a colorblocked Sabrina to die for. Now if only spring were to finally start, so my bag can join me in daily adventures


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> This cuff is so gorgeous!!! Last summer, I got besotted with the idea of combining lead Africa and Tangerine Nappa, which resulted in a colorblocked Sabrina to die for. Now if only spring were to finally start, so my bag can join me in daily adventures


Who says you have to wait for Spring.


----------



## lenie

Just received my Aphrodite in Everose and Zhoe in Tan pompei. I ordered an extra shorter strap for the Zhoe so I can carry it by hand or elbow for dressier occasions. Pictures to come this weekend.  The Everose is stunning! My next bag in Everose will be the Sienna. Just waiting for another sale...


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> This cuff is so gorgeous!!! Last summer, I got besotted with the idea of combining lead Africa and Tangerine Nappa, which resulted in a colorblocked Sabrina to die for. Now if only spring were to finally start, so my bag can join me in daily adventures


I think I remember seeing that Sabrina!  It was SO COOL.  The cuffs might become a dangerous addiction.  God help me if they start coming in different metals, too.


----------



## obscurity7

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much! Do you happen to also have the midi Soulmate link?


I found that if you google the bag, you can find barebones links to all of them.  It at least gives you some dimensions and options to help with making decisions.  Useful for those of us who are still relatively knew and don't know the ins and outs of each bag yet.  

Soulmate midi: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/64-soulmate-midi.html
Selene zip: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/57-selene-zip-midi.html


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> Just received my Aphrodite in Everose and Zhoe in Tan pompei. I ordered an extra shorter strap for the Zhoe so I can carry it by hand or elbow for dressier occasions. Pictures to come this weekend.  The Everose is stunning! My next bag in Everose will be the Sienna. Just waiting for another sale...



Can’t wait to see!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Just received my Aphrodite in Everose and Zhoe in Tan pompei. I ordered an extra shorter strap for the Zhoe so I can carry it by hand or elbow for dressier occasions. Pictures to come this weekend.  The Everose is stunning! My next bag in Everose will be the Sienna. Just waiting for another sale...





lenie said:


> Just received my Aphrodite in Everose and Zhoe in Tan pompei. I ordered an extra shorter strap for the Zhoe so I can carry it by hand or elbow for dressier occasions. Pictures to come this weekend.  The Everose is stunning! My next bag in Everose will be the Sienna. Just waiting for another sale...


Photos, Lenie, photos.  Not fair to describe those beauties and not show them!!!


----------



## mleleigh

New limited edition metallic leather! Promo + details on the blog:
https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/massaccesis-diamond-prepare-thyself.html


----------



## TotinScience

OH MY GOD I HAVE NO MONEY FOR THIS


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Gorgeous! Question for the ladies that have purchased other Massaccesi metallics(other than Africas)...does the dye come off easily?

Eta: Nevermind! I see this is only for this weekend. I've promised myself not to buy any new varieties of leathers that are only around for a few days. They are so pretty though!


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Gorgeous! Question for the ladies that have purchased other Massaccesi metallics(other than Africas)...does the dye come off easily?
> 
> Eta: Nevermind! I see this is only for this weekend only. I've promised myself not to buy any new varieties of leathers that are only around for a few days. They are so pretty though!


I also promised myself not to buy anything but...so sparkly...and free HW and lining upgrade? It might just be the time to get those smaller bags I've been "depriving" myself of


----------



## Kylacove

Wondering if this leather is stiff or smooshy.


----------



## obscurity7

Kylacove said:


> Wondering if this leather is stiff or smooshy.


That's a really valid question.  My _guess _is that it's on the stiffer side if they're advertising it on the Alexia.  But that's just a guess.


----------



## lenie

I asked Marco about the Diamond leather and this is his response:”Diamond leather isn't stiff, it is quite thin and if has a great soft effect so it can be used to produce any of our styles. It is perfect for soft bags and it gives a fantastic look to structured bags.”


----------



## obscurity7

lenie said:


> I asked Marco about the Diamond leather and this is his response:”Diamond leather isn't stiff, it is quite thin and if has a great soft effect so it can be used to produce any of our styles. It is perfect for soft bags and it gives a fantastic look to structured bags.”


That very much expands the horizons!  Thanks for asking!


----------



## clu0984

I agree, I asked Marco and he said it was smoosh you so I’m guessing more similar to Africa?  Trying to decide between real Minerva midi vs pewter alexia midi


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wonder how it would look on a Calista?  Maybe too blingy!


----------



## TotinScience

Totally unrelared but I am tickled by how pliable my Nappa Sabrina has become


----------



## Kylacove

Would Alexia be better in pompei or diamond as it needs to be somewhat structured IMO. It also bothers me that Marco said it's thin.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the teal and copper leathers for a Phoebe or zhoe.  Or a Daphne!
The pewter would be great for a penny messenger.


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> I agree, I asked Marco and he said it was smoosh you so I’m guessing more similar to Africa?  Trying to decide between real Minerva midi vs pewter alexia midi


That pewter color is spectacular!!!!  If I had not just bought an Alexia I would be all over that one.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Totally unrelared but I am tickled by how pliable my Nappa Sabrina has become


 I WANT that bag!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

I think I can be good by focusing on the blue Africa coming next week. I need to pace myself even if the bags are on sale.


----------



## tenKrat

I recently received the Alexia handbags I had ordered a while ago. 

Alexia in tan Pompei



I plan to carry this bag by hand only since it’s a bit large on me. This bag would make a very nice work bag. The leather is thick and supple.


----------



## tenKrat

Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta. I’ve wanted this particular leather for a long time, and I was relieved it was still available when the right style finally came along. 



Vacchetta is an optimal leather for the Alexia style.


----------



## tenKrat

Alexia Midi in everose glitter Pompei



What fits inside:


----------



## tenKrat

What fits inside the regular size Alexia. I put the same items I had in the Alexia Midi. There is plenty of room left for other items. 

I will use my Alexia as a more stylish alternative to my standard travel nylon totes.


----------



## tenKrat

And, the bag I actually wore today, Angelica in cobblestone Tuscania leather. I call her my distressed satchel.


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> I recently received the Alexia handbags I had ordered a while ago.
> 
> Alexia in tan Pompei
> View attachment 4034669
> 
> 
> I plan to carry this bag by hand only since it’s a bit large on me. This bag would make a very nice work bag. The leather is thick and supple.
> View attachment 4034670





tenKrat said:


> Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta. I’ve wanted this particular leather for a long time, and I was relieved it was still available when the right style finally came along.
> View attachment 4034671
> 
> 
> Vacchetta is an optimal leather for the Alexia style.
> View attachment 4034672





tenKrat said:


> Alexia Midi in everose glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4034675
> 
> 
> What fits inside:
> View attachment 4034676
> 
> View attachment 4034677





tenKrat said:


> What fits inside the regular size Alexia. I put the same items I had in the Alexia Midi. There is plenty of room left for other items.
> 
> I will use my Alexia as a more stylish alternative to my standard travel nylon totes.
> View attachment 4034679



Wow - gorgeous bags!! I especially love your dark green vacchetta Alexia Midi - stunning!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@mleleigh im assuming you didn't mean to quote that donut post here. Lol


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> @mleleigh im assuming you didn't mean to quote that donut post here. Lol



LOL


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots of Alexia Midi:


----------



## southernbelle43

Followup on durability of the glitter Pompei leather. I accidentally raked a fingernail really really hard on my silver Pompei. It did leave a mark but it is minor considering how hard I did this. It is a very sturdy leather.   If it is going to do anything I think it will be “bulging” of the pocket leather from carrying items in them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the teal and copper leathers for a Phoebe or zhoe.  Or a Daphne!
> The pewter would be great for a penny messenger.



Now I have to go look at “models” again.  Phoebe... I don’t remember phoebe but I’m thinking if I bite, it needs to be a small purchase... well maybe not.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh yes.. I have a phoebe. That would be a perfect little treat!


----------



## clu0984

Tenkrat your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Just received my Aphrodite in Everose and Zhoe in Tan pompei. I ordered an extra shorter strap for the Zhoe so I can carry it by hand or elbow for dressier occasions. Pictures to come this weekend.  The Everose is stunning! My next bag in Everose will be the Sienna. Just waiting for another sale...


Lenie I cannot wait to see these bags. They sound gorgeous. I love both the Aphrodite and Zhoe styles. The first MM bag I ever bought was the pearl grey Aphrodite which I gave to my daughter for her birthday. I bought another one in all purple including the straps. Such a great looking bag. I have 6 Zhoes one mini, 2 Legends and 3 regular one of my all time favorite bag styles.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I recently received the Alexia handbags I had ordered a while ago.
> 
> Alexia in tan Pompei
> View attachment 4034669
> 
> 
> I plan to carry this bag by hand only since it’s a bit large on me. This bag would make a very nice work bag. The leather is thick and supple.
> View attachment 4034670


Tenkrat your bag is gorgeous. Love the color and style. Looks great on you. I love all your new bags. Especially the midi Alexia in green vachetta. Actually I love them all!!!


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta. I’ve wanted this particular leather for a long time, and I was relieved it was still available when the right style finally came along.
> View attachment 4034671
> 
> 
> Vacchetta is an optimal leather for the Alexia style.
> View attachment 4034672


@tenKrat, if for some reason you decide to part with this dark green beauty, DIBS!!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> I recently received the Alexia handbags I had ordered a while ago.
> 
> Alexia in tan Pompei
> 
> We’re bag twins! I really like the tan color and the structure of the Pompei leather.
> 
> Of course I love the dark green vachetta. I was so happy that Marco was able to fulfill my request for this color.
> 
> The Alexia is a very modern design. It’s really different from my other bags. Like you, I mostly carry it hand held and only use the shoulder strap when I temporarily need to be hands free.
> 
> I really like the Everose pompei. Very pretty but not glittery or obnoxiously flashy. I’m planning on getting a Sienna in Everose for the next sale.


----------



## lenie

Got home from work a little early so got a chance to take pictures of my new bags.

Here is the Everose Aphrodite. This is one of my most favorite styles. I love north-south totes.





This is my Zhoe in Tan pompei. I also ordered the shorter strap shown in second picture. The shorter handle is adjustable so I can carry it by hand, on the elbow, or on the shoulder. The bag looks dressier with the shorter handle.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Got home from work a little early so got a chance to take pictures of my new bags.
> 
> Here is the Everose Aphrodite. This is one of my most favorite styles. I love north-south totes.
> View attachment 4034998
> 
> View attachment 4034999
> 
> 
> This is my Zhoe in Tan pompei. I also ordered the shorter strap shown in second picture. The shorter handle is adjustable so I can carry it by hand, on the elbow, or on the shoulder. The bag looks dressier with the shorter handle.
> View attachment 4035000
> 
> View attachment 4035001


Lenie you have the most incredible bags!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Got home from work a little early so got a chance to take pictures of my new bags.
> 
> Here is the Everose Aphrodite. This is one of my most favorite styles. I love north-south totes.
> View attachment 4034998
> 
> View attachment 4034999
> 
> 
> This is my Zhoe in Tan pompei. I also ordered the shorter strap shown in second picture. The shorter handle is adjustable so I can carry it by hand, on the elbow, or on the shoulder. The bag looks dressier with the shorter handle.
> View attachment 4035000
> 
> View attachment 4035001


These are both gorgeous - the Everose Aphrodite is drop dead elegant!!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta. I’ve wanted this particular leather for a long time, and I was relieved it was still available when the right style finally came along.
> View attachment 4034671
> 
> 
> Vacchetta is an optimal leather for the Alexia style.
> View attachment 4034672


Your new Alexias are beautiful, thanks so much for the photos - it's fantastic to see this dark green vachetta in the midi. Perfect way to display the qualities of vachetta!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> What fits inside the regular size Alexia. I put the same items I had in the Alexia Midi. There is plenty of room left for other items.
> 
> I will use my Alexia as a more stylish alternative to my standard travel nylon totes.
> View attachment 4034679



Wow! Thank you so much for the comparison shot! This shows so well how much different the sizes are.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> And, the bag I actually wore today, Angelica in cobblestone Tuscania leather. I call her my distressed satchel.
> View attachment 4034692



I’m glad you still keep her. She’s the reason I fall in love with cobblestone. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots of Alexia Midi:
> View attachment 4034719
> View attachment 4034720



I like it with the shoulder strap on you. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Maybe it’ll work as a crossbody? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I broke down for the tiny bags.... 
Phoebe and Penelope in sparkly colors.....
(Teal and pewter, respectively, & added a tassel to the Penelope).

What cinched it was that I've been thinking of a bronze or pewter small bag for awhile and I stopped into a nice boutique today where they had a bag similar to a Penelope messenger in a metallic shade like a pewter and it was €235. But not as nice quality as MM. 
Then I browsed and saw a few other metallic small bags and the quality/price ratio was nuts. There was a really really nice one that was maybe close to a mini zhoe in.... Something like a copper or dark gold diamond leather. But it was €395. Okay it was woven leather like a Bottega look, so maybe given the high end hardware on the strap (just like a zhoe strap) it was quite reasonable. But still, it just made me think that for something nicer and cheaper I'll be happier ordering this diamond promo for little metallic purses.

There was a guess one at the department store, something very much like a platinum diamond Penny messenger in okay quality for €139 I think, but it wasn't special and I would rather die than buy a guess bag.... Hahahaha


----------



## Taimi

I placed an order too, even though I should have been on a ban island.. Oh well! [emoji56] I have admired a Givenchy mini Antigona in rose gold, but it costs over 1400 euros so it’a no go. When I saw this promo I just couldn’t resist! I don’t have any metallic bag in my collection either. 

I ordered an everose Zhoe with pink lining and light gunmetal hardware and a bracelet in the same leather. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

Is the leather softening with use? My bracelet was very stiff at first but after working with it then wearing it, it's becoming more pliable .



southernbelle43 said:


> Followup on durability of the glitter Pompei leather. I accidentally raked a fingernail really really hard on my silver Pompei. It did leave a mark but it is minor considering how hard I did this. It is a very sturdy leather.   If it is going to do anything I think it will be “bulging” of the pocket leather from carrying items in them.


----------



## Odebdo

So....this is NOT the same as the diamond leather....but it is very similar per Marco....a while back he had a limited leather run of leathers some of us familiar with his work in another brand before he launched Massaccesi used...crash leathers. I loved them, and loved the idea of getting the leather in a favorite MM style...I got it out today as rain is in the forecast and I am contemplating my diamond order...

Do not be afraid of what you think is “blingy” Leather...it can work super well even in larger styles!!

My midi soulmate in pewter leather...again, NOT diamond but same family of leathers!




And just the MM pretties inside, chocolate pebbles flora as a wallet and little Penelope in plum Verona as a key pouch.


----------



## ajamy

Odebdo said:


> So....this is NOT the same as the diamond leather....but it is very similar per Marco....a while back he had a limited leather run of leathers some of us familiar with his work in another brand before he launched Massaccesi used...crash leathers. I loved them, and loved the idea of getting the leather in a favorite MM style...I got it out today as rain is in the forecast and I am contemplating my diamond order...
> 
> Do not be afraid of what you think is “blingy” Leather...it can work super well even in larger styles!!
> 
> My midi soulmate in pewter leather...again, NOT diamond but same family of leathers!
> 
> View attachment 4035462
> 
> 
> And just the MM pretties inside, chocolate pebbles flora as a wallet and little Penelope in plum Verona as a key pouch.
> View attachment 4035464


I agree, Don’t be afraid!  I have a mid sized bag in the pewter crash leather Odebdo refers to and find it is a very versatile colour, not blingy at all.
However I’m restricting myself to little bags this time, platinum Stella and teal phoebe - trying to save a few pennies!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ajamy said:


> I agree, Don’t be afraid!  I have a mid sized bag in the pewter crash leather Odebdo refers to and find it is a very versatile colour, not blingy at all.
> However I’m restricting myself to little bags this time, platinum Stella and teal phoebe - trying to save a few pennies!



Teal Phoebe twins


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Odebdo said:


> So....this is NOT the same as the diamond leather....but it is very similar per Marco....a while back he had a limited leather run of leathers some of us familiar with his work in another brand before he launched Massaccesi used...crash leathers. I loved them, and loved the idea of getting the leather in a favorite MM style...I got it out today as rain is in the forecast and I am contemplating my diamond order...
> 
> Do not be afraid of what you think is “blingy” Leather...it can work super well even in larger styles!!
> 
> My midi soulmate in pewter leather...again, NOT diamond but same family of leathers!
> 
> View attachment 4035462
> 
> 
> And just the MM pretties inside, chocolate pebbles flora as a wallet and little Penelope in plum Verona as a key pouch.
> View attachment 4035464


Wow it's a super gorgeous leather. Thanks for sharing that pic!! It's verrrry tempting especially with the sale, but I think I'm going to stick with my original plan of ordering a bag in Venezia. I'm almost completely saved up for my Selene! I'll probably order it some time in the next week or two!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I placed an order too, even though I should have been on a ban island.. Oh well! [emoji56] I have admired a Givenchy mini Antigona in rose gold, but it costs over 1400 euros so it’a no go. When I saw this promo I just couldn’t resist! I don’t have any metallic bag in my collection either.
> 
> I ordered an everose Zhoe with pink lining and light gunmetal hardware and a bracelet in the same leather. [emoji4]


And that will be way more gorgeous than the Givenchy !! And quality is as good if not better.  Please post pictures of that beauty when you get it.


----------



## TotinScience

It’s a Sabrina kind of week!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> It’s a Sabrina kind of week!


Love the combination with your shoes!  Is this the beautiful orange and lead Sabrina???


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Is the leather softening with use? My bracelet was very stiff at first but after working with it then wearing it, it's becoming more pliable .


I have only carried it once. I scratched the darn thing gettng it out to look at it. I have to be honest and say my silver glitter Alexia is not my favorite MM bag.  I am debating sellng it if anyone is interested. The style which I think is really unique and lovely may not work for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> It’s a Sabrina kind of week!


When they look as gorgeous as yours do, any week is a Sabrina week.  You are so very creative with your designs.
PS love the shoes!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only carried it once. I scratched the darn thing gettng it out to look at it. I have to be honest and say my silver glitter Alexia is not my favorite MM bag.  I am debating sellng it if anyone is interested. The style which I think is really unique and lovely may not work for me.


What don't you like about it? Too small, too stiff, etc ? I go back and forth about it. It would definitely be a different style for me. I wonder if it would slouch and look smaller in the diamond leather vs pompei. The small is too small but I think the regular is slightly too big.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> What don't you like about it? Too small, too stiff, etc ? I go back and forth about it. It would definitely be a different style for me. I wonder if it would slouch and look smaller in the diamond leather vs pompei. The small is too small but I think the regular is slightly too big.


I think it is the stiffness of it that bothers me. The size is perfect for what I carry.  I don’t know if MM added structure to it?  I suppose you could ask.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm hoping my everose Grande Aura softens up. It may as I could barely clasp my pompei cuff bracelet at first but since bending and working the leather it's fine. Maybe your Alexia will soften with use.


----------



## tenKrat

I like Alexia for its modern look, too, @lenie. I really like your Everose Pompei Aphrodite, very pretty. Aphrodite is the only north-south bag I like.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I like it with the shoulder strap on you. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Maybe it’ll work as a crossbody? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


It looks fine worn crossbody. I’ll try to take a pic sometime this weekend for you.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> What don't you like about it? Too small, too stiff, etc ? I go back and forth about it. It would definitely be a different style for me. I wonder if it would slouch and look smaller in the diamond leather vs pompei. The small is too small but I think the regular is slightly too big.


Pompei is quite stiff. I don’t know yet if it will soften, but I suspect not to a similar degree that other types of leather would.  I like Pompei because I foresee that it will maintain the shape of a structured bag quite well. 

An Alexia with any degree of slouch will not look as good in my opinion. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I think it is the stiffness of it that bothers me. The size is perfect for what I carry.  I don’t know if MM added structure to it?  I suppose you could ask.


Sorry to hear that your Alexia Midi isn’t a home run for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I'm hoping my everose Grande Aura softens up. It may as I could barely clasp my pompei cuff bracelet at first but since bending and working the leather it's fine. Maybe your Alexia will soften with use.


If it does I will like it. I should carry it more and see.


----------



## Kylacove

Marco said he could use a softer backing to make the Alexia slouch a bit. It would still be structured but not as boxy. That may make it work better for me.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Got home from work a little early so got a chance to take pictures of my new bags.
> 
> Here is the Everose Aphrodite. This is one of my most favorite styles. I love north-south totes.
> View attachment 4034998
> 
> View attachment 4034999
> 
> 
> This is my Zhoe in Tan pompei. I also ordered the shorter strap shown in second picture. The shorter handle is adjustable so I can carry it by hand, on the elbow, or on the shoulder. The bag looks dressier with the shorter handle.
> View attachment 4035000
> 
> View attachment 4035001


Lenie they are stunning. I love both of them. As I said my very first MM bag was an Aphrodite. The leather is gorgeous on both bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Pompei is quite stiff. I don’t know yet if it will soften, but I suspect not to a similar degree that other types of leather would.  I like Pompei because I foresee that it will maintain the shape of a structured bag quite well.
> 
> An Alexia with any degree of slouch will not look as good in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your Alexia Midi isn’t a home run for you.


Thank you.  It was going to happen at some point when I buy


tenKrat said:


> Pompei is quite stiff. I don’t know yet if it will soften, but I suspect not to a similar degree that other types of leather would.  I like Pompei because I foresee that it will maintain the shape of a structured bag quite well.
> 
> An Alexia with any degree of slouch will not look as good in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that your Alexia Midi isn’t a home run for you.


Thank you.  I suppose it was inevitable when I buy without being able to see and hold a bag.  I have 9 MM’s and love them all so it is worth it to take the chance.  And I must remember that when I first joined TPF I did not like textured leather at all.. I love my Africa and Verona bags.  I did not like any structured bags...I love my Zhoe...the list goes on. So it is clear that I don’t know what I like half of the time, so I won't make any rash decisions.
And I agree the Alexia style calls for structure.


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> Love the combination with your shoes!  Is this the beautiful orange and lead Sabrina???


Thank you! Yes it is! Tangerine Nappa and now "extinct" lead Africa. IMO, Sabrina midi is underrated as a great casual-to-nighttime messenger/shoulder bag. I don't have a penny messenger or any other Marco's smaller bags so can't vouch for its relative capacity, but it definitely fits all the essentials+ Ipad or a book if needed, and for a night out makes a fabulous thin clutch if made in a slightly stiff leather. I suppose the price tag is kind of a big factor there - I was lucky to get mine on that fabled 40% sale


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I like Alexia for its modern look, too, @lenie. I really like your Everose Pompei Aphrodite, very pretty. Aphrodite is the only north-south bag I like.


Me too. Aphrodite is one of my favorites to carry.


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> So....this is NOT the same as the diamond leather....but it is very similar per Marco....a while back he had a limited leather run of leathers some of us familiar with his work in another brand before he launched Massaccesi used...crash leathers. I loved them, and loved the idea of getting the leather in a favorite MM style...I got it out today as rain is in the forecast and I am contemplating my diamond order...
> 
> Do not be afraid of what you think is “blingy” Leather...it can work super well even in larger styles!!
> 
> My midi soulmate in pewter leather...again, NOT diamond but same family of leathers!
> 
> View attachment 4035462
> 
> 
> And just the MM pretties inside, chocolate pebbles flora as a wallet and little Penelope in plum Verona as a key pouch.
> View attachment 4035464
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Odebdo I absolutely love this bag and this leather. I have a pewter BE bag the Supernova in pewter and it is my favorite small clutch date bag. Occasionally I use it when I am wearing jeans as well. Such a fun leather.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I agree, Don’t be afraid!  I have a mid sized bag in the pewter crash leather Odebdo refers to and find it is a very versatile colour, not blingy at all.
> However I’m restricting myself to little bags this time, platinum Stella and teal phoebe - trying to save a few pennies!


I love my Stella I have one in cobalt blue embossed croc leather and it is such a fun bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Marco said he could use a softer backing to make the Alexia slouch a bit. It would still be structured but not as boxy. That may make it work better for me.


That would be perfect.  It is such a modern, unique style!!!!  And the silver glitter Pompei is really striking.


----------



## Kylacove

Taimi said:


> I placed an order too, even though I should have been on a ban island.. Oh well! [emoji56] I have admired a Givenchy mini Antigona in rose gold, but it costs over 1400 euros so it’a no go. When I saw this promo I just couldn’t resist! I don’t have any metallic bag in my collection either.
> 
> I ordered an everose Zhoe with pink lining and light gunmetal hardware and a bracelet in the same leather. [emoji4]


Your everose Grande Aura inspired me to get one. Are you keeping the Aura and getting the Zhoe in a different hardware? Or replacing the Aura?   I'm torn which leather I like better. I can see how these bags can be like potato chips. How much does a Zhoe legend hold ? Gaaah!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

These arrived yesterday, my beautiful new platinum glitter pompei Penelope, and everose glitter pompei Midi Penelope.  Both bags are larger than I anticipated, but that just means more gorgeous leather to enjoy.  

I did not have such great luck with the cuff bracelets.  I was on a brief vacation when I placed the order, so without a tape measure available I guessed incorrectly on the size.  They're going up on the BST as soon as possible, and I just placed another order for some cuff bracelets made out of the new diamond leather.  And this time I actually measured my wrist!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Claudia Herzog said:


> These arrived yesterday, my beautiful new platinum glitter pompei Penelope, and everose glitter pompei Midi Penelope.  Both bags are larger than I anticipated, but that just means more gorgeous leather to enjoy.
> 
> I did not have such great luck with the cuff bracelets.  I was on a brief vacation when I placed the order, so without a tape measure available I guessed incorrectly on the size.  They're going up on the BST as soon as possible, and I just placed another order for some cuff bracelets made out of the new diamond leather.  And this time I actually measured my wrist!


Such pretty bags!  What size bracelets did you order?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

DesigningStyle said:


> Such pretty bags!  What size bracelets did you order?



Funny story.  I ordered the large size cuff because I just assumed I would need the nine inch circumference.  But my mental image of my body hasn't caught up yet to the fact that I'm six jeans sizes smaller now.  Instead of the large, I should've ordered the seven-inch size small cuff.


----------



## pdxhb

Claudia Herzog said:


> These arrived yesterday, my beautiful new platinum glitter pompei Penelope, and everose glitter pompei Midi Penelope.  Both bags are larger than I anticipated, but that just means more gorgeous leather to enjoy.
> 
> I did not have such great luck with the cuff bracelets.  I was on a brief vacation when I placed the order, so without a tape measure available I guessed incorrectly on the size.  They're going up on the BST as soon as possible, and I just placed another order for some cuff bracelets made out of the new diamond leather.  And this time I actually measured my wrist!


Goodness these are beautiful!
Sorry to hear abt the guesstimated size not working out - hope you get your perfect fit ones soon!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Claudia Herzog said:


> Funny story.  I ordered the large size cuff because I just assumed I would need the nine inch circumference.  But my mental image of my body hasn't caught up yet to the fact that I'm six jeans sizes smaller now.  Instead of the large, I should've ordered the seven-inch size small cuff.


Oh no!  I know you so looked forward to them.  I ordered a Small.  I got out my LV Nano Bracelet in size 17 and measured it.  It measures 7".  Even though the bracelets didn't fit, how do you like them?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

DesigningStyle said:


> Oh no!  I know you so looked forward to them.  I ordered a Small.  I got out my LV Nano Bracelet in size 17 and measured it.  It measures 7".  Even though the bracelets didn't fit, how do you like them?



I thought the bracelets were beautiful and was sad I couldn't wear the ones I ordered.  Tonight I placed another order for cuffs in teal and pewter diamond, so I am hoping this time the size will be just as perfect as the leathers.  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy the leathers and try the colors without committing to a bag.  I am hoping the cuff bracelets will become popular enough that Marco can offer hardware choices for them -- I held back on getting the red and chocolate cuffs I'd like to have because for my needs, they really would be better with gold hardware.


----------



## lenie

Claudia Herzog said:


> These arrived yesterday, my beautiful new platinum glitter pompei Penelope, and everose glitter pompei Midi Penelope.  Both bags are larger than I anticipated, but that just means more gorgeous leather to enjoy.
> 
> I love your Penelope’s! So pretty. I asked Marco if the Pompei leather could be used for Flora, but he said it wouldn’t work for the Flora. I’m surprised he could do the Penelope and Midi Penelope. Might have to consider these since the Flora is unavailable in Pompei.


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> So....this is NOT the same as the diamond leather....but it is very similar per Marco....a while back he had a limited leather run of leathers some of us familiar with his work in another brand before he launched Massaccesi used...crash leathers.
> 
> Do not be afraid of what you think is “blingy” Leather...it can work super well even in larger styles!!
> View attachment 4035462



Your pewter Soulmate Midi is fabulous, @Odebdo. I have a Stella in the same leather from Marco’s limited leather promotion as well. The leather is even more fantastic in a larger bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> These arrived yesterday, my beautiful new platinum glitter pompei Penelope, and everose glitter pompei Midi Penelope.  Both bags are larger than I anticipated, but that just means more gorgeous leather to enjoy.
> !


Beautiful


----------



## starkfan

lenie said:


> I love your Penelope’s! So pretty. I asked Marco if the Pompei leather could be used for Flora, but he said it wouldn’t work for the Flora. I’m surprised he could do the Penelope and Midi Penelope. Might have to consider these since the Flora is unavailable in Pompei.


I got the same reply from Marco about Pompei in Flora and Phoebe. He said these sizes were too small for the Pompei leather to be overturned after it is sewn, without risking a crease in the leather... Glad to see it worked in Claudia's Penelopes, though!


----------



## starkfan

starkfan said:


> So sorry to hear that you had the same contrast stitching and zippers on your Penelope Messenger, Tankgirl...  I was gonna update once I had Marco's reply on what his production side had to say about the issue after the Easter break, but still haven't received that yet (will update here once I do have the final word).
> 
> In short, though, it does sound like moving forward, if you want well-matching stitching and zippers, you have to specify that in your order, as they may otherwise use just the thread/zippers that they have on hand in their workshop (rather than waiting for new supplies of the thread/zippers that match better). That's what I gather from Marco's replies so far, but subject to his production side's reply on the issue.
> 
> I can appreciate the issues of not having stock of the right thread/zippers on hand, but it's still disappointing (and frankly kind of bewildering) to me that this happened in bags that got produced and sent out, though -- especially because I remember the comments here about the contrast stitching in the first Muse sample/production piece when it was first launched, and seeing Marco's reply to someone on Facebook that the contrast stitching is by request, but the _default/regular feature _is matching stitching.  If the closest-matching thread/zippers aren't in stock in the workshop, shouldn't the production side liaise with the customer-facing side so they can alert the customer and see if they're agreeable to the difference, or otherwise willing to wait for new supplies to arrive instead?
> 
> So, to me at least, the contrast stitching and zippers on my Penelope Messenger still aren't what I ordered (because unless specified, shouldn't the features/specs all be the default), but it's something that I'll still have to live with or try to get used to too, unless I sell off the bag without even using it (at likely a significant loss). And for any new bags moving forward, I definitely will have to specify that the zippers and thread should match as closely as possible, because each bag still costs a good chunk of change (even if still some way from high-end designer prices)... C'est la vie, I suppose...


To update on the issue with the contrast stitching and zipper fabric on my Penelope Messenger, I heard back from Marco earlier this week (been too busy at work to post any earlier!) -- I'm glad to report that, after re-looking at the pictures I had previously sent them showing the contrast stitching and zipper fabric, they agree that the contrast seems a bit too much considering their typical choices in thread/zippers.

I'm not too sure what this means as to whether, moving forward, it is still better to specify that you want stitching and zippers that match as closely as possible in your orders (which was what I gathered from Marco's earlier replies before they re-looked at my pictures) -- since in this case, they did acknowledge in the end that the contrast was a bit too much, and they are making good on it.

On the other hand, for myself at least, I may want to play it safer and specify such a request in order to avoid repeats of this situation, with the uncertainty about the outcome and whether I was stuck having to try getting used to the contrast stitching on the bag...

I hope this update still helps anyone out there, in particular if you have a stronger preference for matching thread/zippers!  I'm glad that I'm able to report a more positive outcome in the end than the earlier replies I received, though, and that MM are making good on it...


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> And that will be way more gorgeous than the Givenchy !! And quality is as good if not better.  Please post pictures of that beauty when you get it.



Yes, I’m sure it is and I’m definitely posting pics when they arrive. [emoji4]



Kylacove said:


> Your everose Grande Aura inspired me to get one. Are you keeping the Aura and getting the Zhoe in a different hardware? Or replacing the Aura?   I'm torn which leather I like better. I can see how these bags can be like potato chips. How much does a Zhoe legend hold ? Gaaah!



Oh yes, I’ll keep both of them! I love my grande Aura and I think that the new diamond leather is quite different from the pompei, even though the colours are the same. They don’t look like the same imo, as the everose diamond is clearly a rose gold colour and very metallic. I wasn’t sure about the hardware colour at first but I thought that the light gunmetal could be a little different and go well with the rose gold. Actually, I always google Chanel bags when I choose the MM hardwares. [emoji1] Chanel has made flap bags in every single colour possible and in every hardware too, so I just google what combinations I could like. 

I don’t know about the Zhoe legend as I have only regural Zhoes. I can fit everything I need in them, which means a 6 key holder, a long wallet, a makeup pouch, a smaller pouch, a little hair brush, my phone and a protein bar. There is no room left after, but these fit nicely. [emoji4] Zhoes are so practical! I thought I could use the diamond one in parties too, with the bracelet of course. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Your everose Grande Aura inspired me to get one. Are you keeping the Aura and getting the Zhoe in a different hardware? Or replacing the Aura?   I'm torn which leather I like better. I can see how these bags can be like potato chips. How much does a Zhoe legend hold ? Gaaah!



Zhoe Legend surprisingly holds a lot. I’m posting a side view photo of mine. There are 3 compartments. The 2 smaller ones (front and back) though thin looking can still hold a few items (tissues, scarf, etc). The middle is one open space. I don’t have Aura or Grande Aura to compare with but I guess the size of Zhoe Legend is somewhere in between. The snap button stays shut even when full.


(Excuse the non matching colors in the room. [emoji16])


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I love my Stella I have one in cobalt blue embossed croc leather and it is such a fun bag.



Stella is a model I like to try. But I’m partial to the zipper opening on a clutch bag. How is it working for you?


----------



## vink

Ok. Im torn. I want to order this bag with a custom lining and Marco said he has leather left only for one bag. Should I just place the order or should I wait for the sale? 

The leather isn’t my first choice though. [emoji20] My first choice is out of stock. If it’s my first choice leather, I wouldn’t be asking this question. But it’s something he recommend saying it should give the same feeling, but I’m hesitating. 

Should I or shouldn’t I? 

I know his suggestion is sound and should be awesome. But I’m kinda sad coz I really love the first choice.


----------



## tenKrat

Delete.  Edited below.


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, if I were in your shoes, I would hold off because of my hesitation. I know that Marco would suggest a lovely alternative worthy of consideration. However, I would listen to my gut and not settle. I know, that kind of stinks when your first choice is not available. I’ve passed on bags a few times because the color or the leather wasn’t right. I don’t settle on a second choice.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I hope I have not angered Marco. I emailed him earlier this week about the possibility of him sourcing a color of nappa that is not carried.  I haven’t heard back so I am hoping that it just got lost in his Inbox.  I know I have a lot of special requests, but it is so exciting to work with the designer and be able to customize a bag.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> @vink, if I were in your shoes, I would hold off because of my hesitation. I know that Marco would suggest a lovely alternative worthy of consideration. However, I would listen to my gut and not settle. I know, that kind of stinks when your first choice is not available. I’ve passed on bags a few times because the color or the leather wasn’t right. I don’t settle on a second choice.



Thank you so much for your encouragement. I’m so sad when I heard that it’s all gone. His alternative isn’t bad. It’s just not what I dream of. Maybe one day, something more right will come along.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement. I’m so sad when I heard that it’s all gone. His alternative isn’t bad. It’s just not what I dream of. Maybe one day, something more right will come along.


Oh, vink, something more right will certainly come along!  It always does.


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Thank you so much for your encouragement. I’m so sad when I heard that it’s all gone. His alternative isn’t bad. It’s just not what I dream of. Maybe one day, something more right will come along.


What was your first choice and what was suggested?


----------



## Kylacove

Seems like we have the same taste. Marco said the diamond everose is the same color as the pompei but with a different finish. I'm tempted to get a bag in it with silver or light gunmetal hardware too.



Taimi said:


> Yes, I’m sure it is and I’m definitely posting pics when they arrive. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, I’ll keep both of them! I love my grande Aura and I think that the new diamond leather is quite different from the pompei, even though the colours are the same. They don’t look like the same imo, as the everose diamond is clearly a rose gold colour and very metallic. I wasn’t sure about the hardware colour at first but I thought that the light gunmetal could be a little different and go well with the rose gold. Actually, I always google Chanel bags when I choose the MM hardwares. [emoji1] Chanel has made flap bags in every single colour possible and in every hardware too, so I just google what combinations I could like.
> 
> I don’t know about the Zhoe legend as I have only regural Zhoes. I can fit everything I need in them, which means a 6 key holder, a long wallet, a makeup pouch, a smaller pouch, a little hair brush, my phone and a protein bar. There is no room left after, but these fit nicely. [emoji4] Zhoes are so practical! I thought I could use the diamond one in parties too, with the bracelet of course. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> What was your first choice and what was suggested?



I inquired for Aquila matte. I love mine since I got it, but just get the chance to take it out a couple days ago and I just He said it’s out now. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] He suggest Tuscania instead.  Not that I don’t like Tuscania, but it’s a little bit unexpected. Will it be as chewy?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> I inquired for Aquila matte. I love mine since I got it, but just get the chance to take it out a couple days ago and I just He said it’s out now. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] He suggest Tuscania instead.  Not that I don’t like Tuscania, but it’s a little bit unexpected. Will it be as chewy?


Are all the Aquilas sold out? I don't think I would settle for Tuscania if you were wanting Aquila. I don't have either, but they seem quite different.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I inquired for Aquila matte. I love mine since I got it, but just get the chance to take it out a couple days ago and I just He said it’s out now. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] He suggest Tuscania instead.  Not that I don’t like Tuscania, but it’s a little bit unexpected. Will it be as chewy?



I agree with tenKrat, better to hold off when what you desire is not available.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Are all the Aquilas sold out? I don't think I would settle for Tuscania if you were wanting Aquila. I don't have either, but they seem quite different.



I don’t know. I inquired about the navy blue Aquila matte, which he said is sold out. He then suggested Tuscania instead. He said “Tuscania and Aquila are extremely similar items” 

I believe he suggested based on color? But I doubt that they’re similar in term of the feeling I’ll get when using. [emoji848] 

I really love my Aquila matte and now I’m very sad I got on the wagon so late that when I realize I want more of it, it’s now sold out.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I hope I have not angered Marco. I emailed him earlier this week about the possibility of him sourcing a color of nappa that is not carried.  I haven’t heard back so I am hoping that it just got lost in his Inbox.  I know I have a lot of special requests, but it is so exciting to work with the designer and be able to customize a bag.



I think he’s just busy. They have a promo this weekend and he’ll probably have to answer all the inquiries regarding those first since there maybe lots of questions about those, too.


----------



## tenKrat

@Taimi, I will post pics of my Auras (both sizes), my Zhoes (both sizes), and various comparison pics on the Massaccesi Reference Pic thread later on today.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I don’t know. I inquired about the navy blue Aquila matte, which he said is sold out. He then suggested Tuscania instead. He said “Tuscania and Aquila are extremely similar items”
> 
> I believe he suggested based on color? But I doubt that they’re similar in term of the feeling I’ll get when using. [emoji848]
> 
> I really love my Aquila matte and now I’m very sad I got on the wagon so late that when I realize I want more of it, it’s now sold out.



I understand.  But if it were me, I would wait.  As you know, he always seems to come up with something better.  I missed out on lead Africa despite my friend, TotinScience, encouraging me to try it. I should have listened! But not to worry, on the horizon is some new leather that will be spectacular,  I am sure!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Tuscania and Aquila matte are nothing alike


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> I don’t know. I inquired about the navy blue Aquila matte, which he said is sold out. He then suggested Tuscania instead. He said “Tuscania and Aquila are extremely similar items”
> 
> I believe he suggested based on color? But I doubt that they’re similar in term of the feeling I’ll get when using. [emoji848]
> 
> I really love my Aquila matte and now I’m very sad I got on the wagon so late that when I realize I want more of it, it’s now sold out.


That's a real bummer, vink...  I do think you should wait for something else, though -- Marco may very well come up with something better! From the pics here and how the ladies here have described Aquila matte vs. Tuscania, they really don't look to be that similar, other than perhaps colour... Don't settle for something that your heart isn't fully into!


----------



## tenKrat

@vink, here’s the mod shot of Alexia Midi worn crossbody. I’m 5’4”, and the strap is on the longest setting.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Has anyone seen a Victoria bag in person?


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> I think he’s just busy. They have a promo this weekend and he’ll probably have to answer all the inquiries regarding those first since there maybe lots of questions about those, too.



Marco did reply earlier this week but the email never got to me and he indicated server issues. He is going to have samples for me early next week. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @vink, if I were in your shoes, I would hold off because of my hesitation. I know that Marco would suggest a lovely alternative worthy of consideration. However, I would listen to my gut and not settle. I know, that kind of stinks when your first choice is not available. I’ve passed on bags a few times because the color or the leather wasn’t right. I don’t settle on a second choice.



Very wise advice.  Every time I go with a second choice, I regret it.

One question for you: if you compare the Calista with the full Soulmate, which holds more?


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Very wise advice.  Every time I go with a second choice, I regret it.
> 
> One question for you: if you compare the Calista with the full Soulmate, which holds more?


Definitely full size Soulmate. If you maxed out on what you can carry in the Soulmate and put the same contents in the Calista, I don’t doubt that they would more noticeably bulge in the Calista.


----------



## tenKrat

Have I ever disclosed that I absolutely love metallic leather (that doesn’t hurt the eyes, of course)?  

I was torn between a Zhoe Legend and a Theia Midi. Because Diamond leather is thin, it seems it would be better suited to a style in which the leather hangs. The Zhoe Legend and Zhoe styles look magnificent in thicker, sturdier leathers.  When I envision them in a thinner leather, the overall look I’m aiming for falls short.

So, I ordered a Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond, dark gunmetal hardware, and yellow lining.  I requested a wider messenger strap. 

I also ordered a Penelope Midi in Everose Diamond with dark gunmetal hardware and light pink lining. I remembered this time around to ask for the accessory strap, which is critical for wearing PM as a comfortable clutch at dressier events. 

Did I tell you I adore metallic bags?


----------



## mleleigh

Question for those of you with Theias:

Does the strap come off completely? It looks like the o-ring does on one side but it’s hard to tell if it does on the other side.

I’m wondering if the Theia strap could be “sold separately” and clipped on to another bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does the strap turn it into a wristlet?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I mean the Accessory strap on the PM.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> Have I ever disclosed that I absolutely love metallic leather (that doesn’t hurt the eyes, of course)?
> 
> I was torn between a Zhoe Legend and a Theia Midi. Because Diamond leather is thin, it seems it would be better suited to a style in which the leather hangs. The Zhoe Legend and Zhoe styles look magnificent in thicker, sturdier leathers.  When I envision them in a thinner leather, the overall look I’m aiming for falls short.
> 
> So, I ordered a Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond, dark gunmetal hardware, and yellow lining.  I requested a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in Everose Diamond with dark gunmetal hardware and light pink lining. I remembered this time around to ask for the accessory strap, which is critical for wearing PM as a comfortable clutch at dressier events.
> 
> Did I tell you I adore metallic bags?


How often does Marco offer metallic leathers?  If this is rare maybe it is worth it to jump in now.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sabrina would look so gorgeous in two-tone diamond leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Have I ever disclosed that I absolutely love metallic leather (that doesn’t hurt the eyes, of course)?
> 
> I was torn between a Zhoe Legend and a Theia Midi. Because Diamond leather is thin, it seems it would be better suited to a style in which the leather hangs. The Zhoe Legend and Zhoe styles look magnificent in thicker, sturdier leathers.  When I envision them in a thinner leather, the overall look I’m aiming for falls short.
> 
> So, I ordered a Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond, dark gunmetal hardware, and yellow lining.  I requested a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in Everose Diamond with dark gunmetal hardware and light pink lining. I remembered this time around to ask for the accessory strap, which is critical for wearing PM as a comfortable clutch at dressier events.
> 
> Did I tell you I adore metallic bags?


I was just going to post that I think the Theia is way under appreciated.  I don‘t think it is the prettiest of MM’s bags, but ever since I got mine in Verona I don’t want to change purses.  It may be because Verona is so lovely but it does not feel  like I need to baby it at all.   I feel “comfortable” carrying it.  It will be awesome in the metallic leather.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just going to post that I think the Theia is way under appreciated.  I don‘t think it is the prettiest of MM’s bags, but ever since I got mine in Verona I don’t want to change purses.  It may be because Verona is so lovely but it does not feel  like I need to baby it at all.   I feel “comfortable” carrying it.  It will be awesome in the metallic leather.


Does it hold more than your midi Alexia?


----------



## clu0984

Barefootgirl said:


> Has anyone seen a Victoria bag in person?



I have the Victoria.  I love it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Does it hold more than your midi Alexia?


Oh yes, lots more.


----------



## vixnkitten

HI ladies,
I have gone through the thread with all of Marco's bags and thought I would pop in here.  I see some familiar faces from other threads! 
So, I have many many of Marco's BE bags but none since he has had his own label.  I love his workmanship and there are a couple of bags that caught my attention.  I have a few questions and would love some input!
I saw a couple of Juliet (Juliette?) bags and LOVE that style.  It is similar to the YSL bag that I am stalking but can't quite justify the price of with DH! I know that it is no longer available on the website but does anyone know how I might go about finding one??? 
Another bag that I like the looks of is the Celeste.  I would love to see it carried crossbody.  I didn't see any pictures on the reference thread but perhaps I missed it.  Another little accessory I like is the cardholder with the zip pocket.  Not sure what the name is.  Those are also not on the site!
So here are my other questions....does Marco offer swatches to interested buyers? I do not know anything about the different leathers that he uses and there seem to be SOOOO many options. How often does he add new styles?   I need a wallet like immediately and I love the look of the cardholder that I saw on the reference page. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mleleigh

vixnkitten said:


> HI ladies,
> I have gone through the thread with all of Marco's bags and thought I would pop in here.  I see some familiar faces from other threads!
> So, I have many many of Marco's BE bags but none since he has had his own label.  I love his workmanship and there are a couple of bags that caught my attention.  I have a few questions and would love some input!
> I saw a couple of Juliet (Juliette?) bags and LOVE that style.  It is similar to the YSL bag that I am stalking but can't quite justify the price of with DH! I know that it is no longer available on the website but does anyone know how I might go about finding one???
> Another bag that I like the looks of is the Celeste.  I would love to see it carried crossbody.  I didn't see any pictures on the reference thread but perhaps I missed it.  Another little accessory I like is the cardholder with the zip pocket.  Not sure what the name is.  Those are also not on the site!
> So here are my other questions....does Marco offer swatches to interested buyers? I do not know anything about the different leathers that he uses and there seem to be SOOOO many options. How often does he add new styles?   I need a wallet like immediately and I love the look of the cardholder that I saw on the reference page.
> Thanks in advance!



Marco is in the process of updating his website to include more of the styles, but you can always submit your order by emailing
orders@marcomassaccesi.it. Just an FYI - not all customization / leather options are available on the website - even for the styles listed. Marco adds new styles every season so there are LOTS of options. They do still make the cardholder too.

Also, I believe that Celeste is a color not a style - maybe you mean Calista? That could be why you’re having trouble finding pics.

Edit: I wanted to drop a link to our Customization & Reference thread in case you haven’t seen it - there are good pics of leather swatches and linings, as well as info about the various leathers:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> How often does Marco offer metallic leathers?  If this is rare maybe it is worth it to jump in now.


I think this is the first time that a group of metallic leathers has been offered. There was only one or two times that I recall that a select one or two metallic leathers were offered as a one-time deal only. Anybody else, please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I mean the Accessory strap on the PM.


Yes, the accessory strap can function as a wristlet strap on the Penelope Midi, like so:


Arctic nappa


----------



## vixnkitten

mleleigh said:


> Also, I believe that Celeste is a color not a style - maybe you mean Calista? That could be why you’re having trouble finding pics.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to drop a link to our Customization & Reference thread in case you haven’t seen it - there are good pics of leather swatches and linings, as well as info about the various leathers:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/



Awesome....Thank you so much for your help!!! And yes, you were correct.  I looked at the wrong description....it is the Minerva that I like the looks of!
So, since the cardholder is still being manufactured, but not on the site, do I just write to him directly? Also, it seems that there are a lot of sales.  Does anyone know when the next one might be? Thank you all!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

vixnkitten said:


> Awesome....Thank you so much for your help!!! And yes, you were correct.  I looked at the wrong description....it is the Minerva that I like the looks of!
> So, since the cardholder is still being manufactured, but not on the site, do I just write to him directly? Also, it seems that there are a lot of sales.  Does anyone know when the next one might be? Thank you all!



If it's Minerva that you like, there's one for sale on our Massaccesi Buy-Sell-Trade group. (not my sale).  Make sure you request us to add you to the BST on Facebook.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Stella is a model I like to try. But I’m partial to the zipper opening on a clutch bag. How is it working for you?


Here’s my Stella in pewter metallic. It’s surprisingly roomy for its size; it has a nice depth. The secure zipper closure makes it my favorite clutch. Most clutches have only a clasp. 

What fits inside:




Some room left for tissues and a lip gloss:


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I think this is the first time that a group of metallic leathers has been offered. There was only one or two times that I recall that a select one or two metallic leathers were offered as a one-time deal only. Anybody else, please correct me if I’m wrong.


I think you are correct. This is the first time that I remember a group of metallic leathers being offered.


----------



## vixnkitten

Claudia Herzog said:


> If it's Minerva that you like, there's one for sale on our Massaccesi Buy-Sell-Trade group. (not my sale). Make sure you request us to add you to the BST on Facebook.


 I am not on Facebook.  I saw some bags for sale on eBay, but I would prefer to buy from a tPFer.  Hmmm.....


----------



## Kylacove

The glitter pompei leathers read as metallics to me, then with these diamond leathers also being more metallic I didn't know how often they were available. I'm a sucker for a good metallic.



tenKrat said:


> I think this is the first time that a group of metallic leathers has been offered. There was only one or two times that I recall that a select one or two metallic leathers were offered as a one-time deal only. Anybody else, please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Stella in pewter metallic. It’s surprisingly roomy for its size; it has a nice depth. The secure zipper closure makes it my favorite clutch. Most clutches have only a clasp.
> 
> What fits inside:
> View attachment 4036775
> 
> View attachment 4036776
> 
> Some room left for tissues and a lip gloss:
> View attachment 4036777


Wow this is beautiful! Thanks for the photos - very helpful.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> HI ladies,
> I have gone through the thread with all of Marco's bags and thought I would pop in here.  I see some familiar faces from other threads!
> So, I have many many of Marco's BE bags but none since he has had his own label.  I love his workmanship and there are a couple of bags that caught my attention.  I have a few questions and would love some input!
> I saw a couple of Juliet (Juliette?) bags and LOVE that style.  It is similar to the YSL bag that I am stalking but can't quite justify the price of with DH! I know that it is no longer available on the website but does anyone know how I might go about finding one???
> Another bag that I like the looks of is the Celeste.  I would love to see it carried crossbody.  I didn't see any pictures on the reference thread but perhaps I missed it.  Another little accessory I like is the cardholder with the zip pocket.  Not sure what the name is.  Those are also not on the site!
> So here are my other questions....does Marco offer swatches to interested buyers? I do not know anything about the different leathers that he uses and there seem to be SOOOO many options. How often does he add new styles?   I need a wallet like immediately and I love the look of the cardholder that I saw on the reference page.
> Thanks in advance!



Hi welcome to my favorite designer site!!!  I have nine of his bags and have gifted several more.  
First, Marco has someone still working on his web site.  He told me five minutes ago that ALL of his styles are available and will be added to the web site very soon. The web site is a work in progress. It is so much better than it was, but still needs to be completed.  

It is VERY confusing, there are styles not listed, leathers not listed.  You have to "know" what is out there.   For example, the leather Verona has been gone for a while now, but I sent him a request and he had enough left of the color that  I wanted and I received that bag last week!  There is another thread that describes his leathers, have you checked that one as well.  Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread,  and go through the posts if you have time in both threads and you will see lots of options and reviews of the styles, leather qualities, etc.  There is a wealth of information out there. 

There is no style called Celeste that I know of?? but there is a leather color in Merinos named Celeste though.

Yes, he certainly will send you samples.  Many of us have received a whole book of samples that he gave away with one promotion.  All of these have been photographed and put on the above thread.    

He adds new styles with each season.  

The best thing is he will answer you directly and you can ask him about these things. I have never ordered a card holder, but others have and he will make them for you.  His email is 
orders@marcomassaccesi.it

Again welcome.  I think I have told you I am a Massaccesi girl!!! And Arayla as well. Between the two of them we have such incredible sources.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> I am not on Facebook.  I saw some bags for sale on eBay, but I would prefer to buy from a tPFer.  Hmmm.....


You need to get on it.  Most folks offer really great prices to other TPF'ers.  I have bought, sold and traded for bags on there. Sometimes we just want to try a new style and will swap to try it.  I saw a brand new Alexia in the new Pompei leather on there almost as soon as it came out (it just did not work for that person) for a very low price!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Awesome....Thank you so much for your help!!! And yes, you were correct.  I looked at the wrong description....it is the Minerva that I like the looks of!
> So, since the cardholder is still being manufactured, but not on the site, do I just write to him directly? Also, it seems that there are a lot of sales.  Does anyone know when the next one might be? Thank you all!


The great thing is that his products are not "manufactured".  You order and they hand make them for you!!!  I love MM as you can tell!! I have two more lined up to order just as soon as my money tree here in Purseville blooms

Also, he goes out of his way to keep you happy. I had a Penny midi come in last week and it have a leather problem.  I contacted him and he was truly upset. I sent photos and he apologized profusely.  Even though I told him that I did not want a new one because I intended to use this inside another purse and the leather was going to take a beating.... I received a notice today that a new one is being shipped. He just could not stand for me not to have a perfect one.


----------



## Kylacove

The money tree doesn't grow fast enough to cover all these sales. I'm going broke "saving" money. LOL.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> The money tree doesn't grow fast enough to cover all these sales. I'm going broke "saving" money. LOL.



Well said. That is hilarious.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> @Taimi, I will post pics of my Auras (both sizes), my Zhoes (both sizes), and various comparison pics on the Massaccesi Reference Pic thread later on today.


Saw the comparison pics in the reference thread and they are very helpful! Thanks!  But can I bother you more?  When you have time, could you please post comparison mod shots of the Grande Aura and the Zhoe Legend?  Thanks thanks!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

vixnkitten said:


> I am not on Facebook.  I saw some bags for sale on eBay, but I would prefer to buy from a tPFer.  Hmmm.....



You are welcome to do whatever is comfortable for you, but I would say that most of the Massaccesi bags I have seen for sale on eBay were offered on the BST first, and often at a lower price.


----------



## msd_bags

vixnkitten said:


> I am not on Facebook.  I saw some bags for sale on eBay, but I would prefer to buy from a tPFer.  Hmmm.....


I also don't have my FB account, but luckily a sister of mine has given me access to hers for me to see family posts/photos and stuff.  And she also gave me permission to join the MM BST.   The downside, I cannot just make inquiries on the bags because I don't want my sister to know the extent of my bag addiction, lol.  And for PMs, I would have to ask her to read me messages as I don't take a look myself.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just going to post that I think the Theia is way under appreciated.  I don‘t think it is the prettiest of MM’s bags, but ever since I got mine in Verona I don’t want to change purses.  It may be because Verona is so lovely but it does not feel  like I need to baby it at all.   I feel “comfortable” carrying it.  It will be awesome in the metallic leather.


Based on your review I ordered the midi Theia in everose diamond  with dark gunmetal hardware, zipper pocket, and light fuscia lining. I just had to see it in person and wanted to branch out from the Grande Aura style.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I understand.  But if it were me, I would wait.  As you know, he always seems to come up with something better.  I missed out on lead Africa despite my friend, TotinScience, encouraging me to try it. I should have listened! But not to worry, on the horizon is some new leather that will be spectacular,  I am sure!!



I’ll wait. I hope he’ll one day find leather as chewy as Aquila Matte. I’m sad I miss out on the blue, but I’m so happy I, at least, get my dark brown and it’s perfect. [emoji4] 




HopelessBagGirl said:


> Tuscania and Aquila matte are nothing alike



I think so. The texture on the leather look different so I guess he recommended it based on the color. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 




starkfan said:


> That's a real bummer, vink...  I do think you should wait for something else, though -- Marco may very well come up with something better! From the pics here and how the ladies here have described Aquila matte vs. Tuscania, they really don't look to be that similar, other than perhaps colour... Don't settle for something that your heart isn't fully into!



I’ll wait. I agree that his suggestion may based on color. I hope he’ll find something similar one day. 




tenKrat said:


> @vink, here’s the mod shot of Alexia Midi worn crossbody. I’m 5’4”, and the strap is on the longest setting.
> View attachment 4036357



Thank you very much! I like it on you. I now think this can make a nice fashionable crossbody, which make it more interesting for me. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 




Sickgrl13 said:


> Marco did reply earlier this week but the email never got to me and he indicated server issues. He is going to have samples for me early next week. Yay!!!!!!



Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




tenKrat said:


> Have I ever disclosed that I absolutely love metallic leather (that doesn’t hurt the eyes, of course)?
> 
> I was torn between a Zhoe Legend and a Theia Midi. Because Diamond leather is thin, it seems it would be better suited to a style in which the leather hangs. The Zhoe Legend and Zhoe styles look magnificent in thicker, sturdier leathers.  When I envision them in a thinner leather, the overall look I’m aiming for falls short.
> 
> So, I ordered a Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond, dark gunmetal hardware, and yellow lining.  I requested a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in Everose Diamond with dark gunmetal hardware and light pink lining. I remembered this time around to ask for the accessory strap, which is critical for wearing PM as a comfortable clutch at dressier events.
> 
> Did I tell you I adore metallic bags?



Sounds awesome! I’d love to see both! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Very true my dear!!





msd_bags said:


> I also don't have my FB account, but luckily a sister of mine has given me access to hers for me to see family posts/photos and stuff.  And she also gave me permission to join the MM BST.   The downside, I cannot just make inquiries on the bags because I don't want my sister to know the extent of my bag addiction, lol.  And for PMs, I would have to ask her to read me messages as I don't take a look myself.



i am sure one of us can help you hide your addiction.  We have all developed our little tricks.  I have mastered how to get to the UPS/TNT and Fed Ex trucks before hubby knows they are here.  (Little smiley devil face). Others are skilled in different areas!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just going to post that I think the Theia is way under appreciated.  I don‘t think it is the prettiest of MM’s bags, but ever since I got mine in Verona I don’t want to change purses.  It may be because Verona is so lovely but it does not feel  like I need to baby it at all.   I feel “comfortable” carrying it.  It will be awesome in the metallic leather.



I don’t have a full-size Theia, but that bag is in my radar. I wish more people order it or Colette does an in-depth review on it. I notice that lately, her review on the bags aren’t detailed as it used to be, which really take away any info I want to know before making my decision. So, I now rely more on the feedback here than her blog. [emoji20] 

And of course, as a Verona fan, that leather is totally awesome! Beautiful and carefree!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I don’t have a full-size Theia, but that bag is in my radar. I wish more people order it or Colette does an in-depth review on it. I notice that lately, her review on the bags aren’t detailed as it used to be, which really take away any info I want to know before making my decision. So, I now rely more on the feedback here than her blog. [emoji20]
> 
> And of course, as a Verona fan, that leather is totally awesome! Beautiful and carefree!


I would also like to see a size comparison of Theia and midi Theia, plus modshots!  I am thinking the midi Theia is similar to the size of the Furla Club (medium) I just let go, if so, I would like something bigger, but slouchy.  

I think Colette has only reviewed the regular size?  I also wish she could do a comparative review.


----------



## anitalilac

clu0984 said:


> I have the Victoria.  I love it!!



Oooh! Do share please, pics and your thoughts. It looks like a lovely bag.



southernbelle43 said:


> i am sure one of us can help you hide your addiction.  We have all developed our little tricks.  I have mastered how to get to the UPS/TNT and Fed Ex trucks before hubby knows they are here.  (Little smiley devil face). Others are skilled in different areas!


the struggle is real! same here...
You ladies here are my tribe.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Based on your review I ordered the midi Theia in everose diamond  with dark gunmetal hardware, zipper pocket, and light fuscia lining. I just had to see it in person and wanted to branch out from the Grande Aura style.


I think you are going to love it.  It is simple, comfortable, perfect in size, the strap is genius..


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi welcome to my favorite designer site!!!  I have nine of his bags and have gifted several more.
> First, Marco has someone still working on his web site.  He told me five minutes ago that ALL of his styles are available and will be added to the web site very soon. The web site is a work in progress. It is so much better than it was, but still needs to be completed.
> 
> It is VERY confusing, there are styles not listed, leathers not listed.  You have to "know" what is out there.   For example, the leather Verona has been gone for a while now, but I sent him a request and he had enough left of the color that  I wanted and I received that bag last week!  There is another thread that describes his leathers, have you checked that one as well.  Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread,  and go through the posts if you have time in both threads and you will see lots of options and reviews of the styles, leather qualities, etc.  There is a wealth of information out there.
> 
> There is no style called Celeste that I know of?? but there is a leather color in Merinos named Celeste though.
> 
> Yes, he certainly will send you samples.  Many of us have received a whole book of samples that he gave away with one promotion.  All of these have been photographed and put on the above thread.
> 
> He adds new styles with each season.
> 
> The best thing is he will answer you directly and you can ask him about these things. I have never ordered a card holder, but others have and he will make them for you.  His email is
> orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Again welcome.  I think I have told you I am a Massaccesi girl!!! And Arayla as well. Between the two of them we have such incredible sources.


WOW...thank you so much for all of the information.....so this is payback for starting the Arayla thread you fell into??  Well, I appreciate it.  I am off to look at leather swatches and email about the card holder.  I am DYING for a metallic blue something or other......I don't think Arayla is going to come out with a blue metallic fast enough for me to scratch my itch!!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> You need to get on it. Most folks offer really great prices to other TPF'ers. I have bought, sold and traded for bags on there. Sometimes we just want to try a new style and will swap to try it. I saw a brand new Alexia in the new Pompei leather on there almost as soon as it came out (it just did not work for that person) for a very low price!!


Ugh....I have put it off for so long and I probably won't join just to buy bags....BUT, I might find a friend who will let me borrow them for bag buying purposes...hmmm....off to see what I can do about this dilemma  (total first world problem...need to join the most popular social media site so that I can buy handbags that I don't need! )


----------



## southernbelle43

And to those of you who like Verona, a little bird told me that Marco is working to source more of it in more colors.  I only ordered it because I liked the mud color, but now that I have my Verona Theia I have fallen totally in love with it.  If he gets more, it will definitely be a choice  for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> WOW...thank you so much for all of the information.....so this is payback for starting the Arayla thread you fell into??  Well, I appreciate it.  I am off to look at leather swatches and email about the card holder.  I am DYING for a metallic blue something or other......I don't think Arayla is going to come out with a blue metallic fast enough for me to scratch my itch!!


Hee hee hee.  It is payback!!!  Not that I regret my Arayla buys.  And I appreciate your extensive info on that thread.  You helped me make a decision.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Ugh....I have put it off for so long and I probably won't join just to buy bags....BUT, I might find a friend who will let me borrow them for bag buying purposes...hmmm....off to see what I can do about this dilemma  (total first world problem...need to join the most popular social media site so that I can buy handbags that I don't need! )


That is pretty ironic.   I justify my buys by telling my hubby every time he plays 10 rounds of golf.  I get to buy a purse.

Funny story.  A couple of days ago I happened to mention that I had 19 total purses (some are quite old).  Hubby says “Oh, so that's how many you are up to.”  I replied, “No, that is how many I am DOWN to.”


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> That is pretty ironic. I justify my buys by telling my hubby every time he plays 10 rounds of golf. I get to buy a purse.
> 
> Funny story. A couple of days ago I happened to mention that I had 19 total purses (some are quite old). Hubby says “Oh, so that's how many you are up to.” I replied, “No, that is how many I am DOWN to.”



Hahahaha.....Good idea....golf around our neck of the woods is quite pricey so I could probably make it like 5 rounds of golf per bag!!  I love that you are your ideas and your hubby's ideas are on opposite ends of the scale!  I used to have guilt-free Tiffany's purchases when my husband had a lot of work-related functions that I had to attend.....that was the easiest spending that I ever did!


----------



## lenie

vixnkitten said:


> WOW...thank you so much for all of the information.....so this is payback for starting the Arayla thread you fell into??  Well, I appreciate it.  I am off to look at leather swatches and email about the card holder.  I am DYING for a metallic blue something or other......I don't think Arayla is going to come out with a blue metallic fast enough for me to scratch my itch!!



There is a metallic blue Midi Soulmate for sale on ebay(not my listing). The deep blue Africa is no longer available but it was a gorgeous blue metallic, pebbled leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Hahahaha.....Good idea....golf around our neck of the woods is quite pricey so I could probably make it like 5 rounds of golf per bag!!  I love that you are your ideas and your hubby's ideas are on opposite ends of the scale!  I used to have guilt-free Tiffany's purchases when my husband had a lot of work-related functions that I had to attend.....that was the easiest spending that I ever did!


I kid about him but he is totally supporttive of my purse hobby.  But we are older, retired and have no kid, college,  etc expenses.


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> There is a metallic blue Midi Soulmate for sale on eBay(not my listing). The deep blue Africa is no longer available but it was a gorgeous blue metallic, pebbled leather.


Oh great....I have 2 enablers????   I have seen that bag and considered it in the past but do not know anything about Marco's bags and the value of them.  Are the Africa leathers available at all anymore?  I love each of those from the swatches that I see!!!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> I kid about him but he is totally supporttive of my purse hobby. But we are older, retired and have no kid, college, etc expenses.


Happy wife = happy life!!!


----------



## lenie

vixnkitten said:


> Oh great....I have 2 enablers????   I have seen that bag and considered it in the past but do not know anything about Marco's bags and the value of them.  Are the Africa leathers available at all anymore?  I love each of those from the swatches that I see!!!



Unfortunately, the Africa leathers are no longer available☹️.
The other blue metallic is the Sugarcane Pompei, but that is a lighter blue. The deep blue Africa is a rich, deep blue metallic.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> There is a metallic blue Midi Soulmate for sale on ebay(not my listing). The deep blue Africa is no longer available but it was a gorgeous blue metallic, pebbled leather.


I saw that but forgot about it.  Vixnkitten that might be right up your alley.  I have a Blue africa selene and it is beautiful!


vixnkitten said:


> Oh great....I have 2 enablers????   I have seen that bag and considered it in the past but do not know anything about Marco's bags and the value of them.  Are the Africa leathers available at all anymore?  I love each of those from the swatches that I see!!!


i think they are all gone, sadly.  But email him and ask.


----------



## obscurity7

I can do a search and find the shell pages for MM's "hidden" bags.  All but the Angel midi.  Can someone who has it give me some rough dimensions, especially the handle drop?  I'm forever looking for bags that have pockets on the outside that I can put my phone into so I'm not rooting around every time I need to get it out.  Which is embarrassingly often, if I'm being honest.


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, the Africa leathers are no longer available☹️.
> The other blue metallic is the Sugarcane Pompei, but that is a lighter blue. The deep blue Africa is a rich, deep blue metallic.


Bummer.....are there swatches for the new leathers?  They are not on the thread that was referenced.  I have sent him an email so we will see what happens!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw that but forgot about it. Vixnkitten that might be right up your alley. I have a Blue africa selene and it is beautiful!



I think, at one point, there were two of these on eBay and I wrote to the seller to see if the bag was heavy or not.  I don't remember the response.  How do these bags compare to the BE bags?? Weight was my biggest complaint about the BE bags.  From what it looks like, there is not as much hardware on these bags as there was on the BE bags.  I would love some input on this issue as it often deters me from buying bags!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Stella in pewter metallic. It’s surprisingly roomy for its size; it has a nice depth. The secure zipper closure makes it my favorite clutch. Most clutches have only a clasp.
> 
> What fits inside:
> View attachment 4036775
> 
> View attachment 4036776
> 
> Some room left for tissues and a lip gloss:
> View attachment 4036777



Thank you very much! I requested to see a comparison photo between pewter and silver diamond leather. He said he’ll take them soon. I hope he gets back to me soon.


----------



## anitalilac

vixnkitten said:


> Ugh....I have put it off for so long and I probably won't join just to buy bags....BUT, I might find a friend who will let me borrow them for bag buying purposes...hmmm....off to see what I can do about this dilemma  (total first world problem...need to join the most popular social media site so that I can buy handbags that I don't need! )






southernbelle43 said:


> That is pretty ironic.   I justify my buys by telling my hubby every time he plays 10 rounds of golf.  I get to buy a purse.
> 
> Funny story.  A couple of days ago I happened to mention that I had 19 total purses (some are quite old).  Hubby says “Oh, so that's how many you are up to.”  I replied, “No, that is how many I am DOWN to.”






obscurity7 said:


> I can do a search and find the shell pages for MM's "hidden" bags.  All but the Angel midi.  Can someone who has it give me some rough dimensions, especially the handle drop?  I'm forever looking for bags that have pockets on the outside that I can put my phone into so I'm not rooting around every time I need to get it out.  Which is embarrassingly often, if I'm being honest.


I'm thinking of getting one too, the reference thread has some pictures. And you might want to scroll through this thread because there are discussions about Angel Midi. I think it's a classic like the Selene.


----------



## vixnkitten

Hmmphhh.....I just looked at my ebay messages and the seller responded (way back in December) that this is a "large and heavy bag".  

Oh wait...there are two, a midi and a full-size and it was the full size that I had enquired about.  Is the midi a good size bag?? I should measure my Hepburn and see what the dimensions are.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Hmmphhh.....I just looked at my ebay messages and the seller responded (way back in December) that this is a "large and heavy bag".
> 
> Oh wait...there are two, a midi and a full-size and it was the full size that I had enquired about.  Is the midi a good size bag?? I should measure my Hepburn and see what the dimensions are.


Yes it is plenty big!


----------



## Kylacove

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, the Africa leathers are no longer available☹️.
> The other blue metallic is the Sugarcane Pompei, but that is a lighter blue. The deep blue Africa is a rich, deep blue metallic.


The teal diamond is a blue / green metallic. It is only available this weekend according to the blog.


----------



## Kylacove

mleleigh said:


> New limited edition metallic leather! Promo + details on the blog:
> https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/massaccesis-diamond-prepare-thyself.html
> 
> View attachment 4033713


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> I think, at one point, there were two of these on eBay and I wrote to the seller to see if the bag was heavy or not.  I don't remember the response.  How do these bags compare to the BE bags?? Weight was my biggest complaint about the BE bags.  From what it looks like, there is not as much hardware on these bags as there was on the BE bags.  I would love some input on this issue as it often deters me from buying bags!


You can use the search function and do “ weight”. I think several posters have commented on this regarding different bags. Also I posted a list of the leathers from lightest weight to heaviest at some point in time.


----------



## msd_bags

obscurity7 said:


> I can do a search and find the shell pages for MM's "hidden" bags.  All but the Angel midi.  Can someone who has it give me some rough dimensions, especially the handle drop?  I'm forever looking for bags that have pockets on the outside that I can put my phone into so I'm not rooting around every time I need to get it out.  Which is embarrassingly often, if I'm being honest.


I looked at a previous post I made on another thread regarding my Angel midi.  I said there that the strap drop is 8".  If I recalled the previous MM webpage correctly, I think a 2" longer strap drop was an available option for this bag (or was it for the regular Angel).  If you ask me, I prefer a longer drop.  This bag is just right as it is now.  But the longer drop is preferable for me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Very sad. The edge paint on my Little Muse in River Blue vachetta is cracking and peeling on the handles and sides.  I wonder if vachetta is not meant for this small style.  This bag has been used several times a week since I got it and I rarely unsnap the sides.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Best 20 I've ever spent. 
My local cobbler just beautifully added a zippered closure to my Angelica using the inner leather edges as the gusset. Perfect. No one would guess it wasn't always this way.


----------



## JenniferPM

vixnkitten said:


> I am not on Facebook.  I saw some bags for sale on eBay, but I would prefer to buy from a tPFer.  Hmmm.....


I can't find the BST group.  What is the exact name?


----------



## mleleigh

JenniferPM said:


> I can't find the BST group.  What is the exact name?



Massaccesi BST


----------



## pdxhb

JenniferPM said:


> I can't find the BST group.  What is the exact name?


Massaccessi BST


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very sad. The edge paint on my Little Muse in River Blue vachetta is cracking and peeling on the handles and sides.  I wonder if vachetta is not meant for this small style.  This bag has been used several times a week since I got it and I rarely unsnap the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037164
> View attachment 4037165


I posted a few weeks ago about the edge paint cracking on my Calista that I got in October. I feel your pain. Someone else said they'd seen peeling edge paint on the Demetria.


----------



## Taimi

tenKrat said:


> @Taimi, I will post pics of my Auras (both sizes), my Zhoes (both sizes), and various comparison pics on the Massaccesi Reference Pic thread later on today.



I saw your pics, thank you! They are very helpful. [emoji4]



Kylacove said:


> Seems like we have the same taste. Marco said the diamond everose is the same color as the pompei but with a different finish. I'm tempted to get a bag in it with silver or light gunmetal hardware too.



Yes, we have definitely the same taste! [emoji4]

I have the leather samples of the summer collection but when I received it, it didn’t have the lavender merinos in it. Can anyone with the new sample sheet take a close up photo of the lavender merinos? It would be great! [emoji4]


----------



## obscurity7

msd_bags said:


> I looked at a previous post I made on another thread regarding my Angel midi.  I said there that the strap drop is 8".  If I recalled the previous MM webpage correctly, I think a 2" longer strap drop was an available option for this bag (or was it for the regular Angel).  If you ask me, I prefer a longer drop.  This bag is just right as it is now.  But the longer drop is preferable for me.


Oh, 8" would be perfect for me!  I have a satchel with a 7" drop that just fits as a shoulder bag in a pinch, so an extra inch of wiggle room beyond that would be great.  Thanks so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very sad. The edge paint on my Little Muse in River Blue vachetta is cracking and peeling on the handles and sides.  I wonder if vachetta is not meant for this small style.  This bag has been used several times a week since I got it and I rarely unsnap the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037164
> View attachment 4037165


so sorry.  That is very unusual on an MM bag.  Please let Marco know.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I saw your pics, thank you! They are very helpful. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we have definitely the same taste! [emoji4]
> 
> I have the leather samples of the summer collection but when I received it, it didn’t have the lavender merinos in it. Can anyone with the new sample sheet take a close up photo of the lavender merinos? It would be great! [emoji4]


The first one is in bright sunlight. The second one indoors.  I think the one in sunlight is not really accurate. It is not that light.  Inside I would almost call it a dusty rose.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenniferPM said:


> I can't find the BST group.  What is the exact name?


Massaccesi BST


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about the edge paint cracking on my Calista that I got in October. I feel your pain. Someone else said they'd seen peeling edge paint on the Demetria.


Gosh, I have nine of his bags and none have that. I wonder if he has some bad paint??


----------



## southernbelle43

Good morning ladies.  I feel so much better this morning.  Although I think the silver glitter Pompei bag that I bought is one of his most beautiful designs, I knew that it was just not going to work for me.  I like structure and I like slouch but this one was just too structured.  My  dear daughter came to visit. It was her birthday and she absolutely loved this bag... which she is not proudly carrying.  I am so relieved that it found a good home.   Anyway, all is well. She is delighted and I am also.  Have a great day.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> The first one is in bright sunlight. The second one indoors.  I think the one in sunlight is not really accurate. It is not that light.  Inside I would almost call it a dusty rose.
> View attachment 4037302
> View attachment 4037304



Thank you so much! It was very helpful. [emoji4] The colour is so pretty, oh why oh why I’m so hooked in every pink/dusty pink/lilac/purple/mauve/lavender colours! [emoji1]


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Thank you so much! It was very helpful. [emoji4] The colour is so pretty, oh why oh why I’m so hooked in every pink/dusty pink/lilac/purple/mauve/lavender colours! [emoji1]


Ah we all have our "soul" colors. Mine are be reds, blacks, very bright colors.  Although recently the lush saturated browns are really appealing to me.  We do change don't we?


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Good morning ladies.  I feel so much better this morning.  Although I think the silver glitter Pompei bag that I bought is one of his most beautiful designs, I knew that it was just not going to work for me.  I like structure and I like slouch but this one was just too structured.  My  dear daughter came to visit. It was her birthday and she absolutely loved this bag... which she is not proudly carrying.  I am so relieved that it found a good home.   Anyway, all is well. She is delighted and I am also.  Have a great day.


Keep your fingers crossed. After much back and forth with Marco I ordered an Alexia in colorblocked teal and silver diamond with the softer backing .He said it would make the bag look less boxy and look smaller while still being structured. The midi is too small so I hope this tweek works.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Ah we all have our "soul" colors. Mine are be reds, blacks, very bright colors.  Although recently the lush saturated browns are really appealing to me.  We do change don't we?



Yes, that’s true! When I was younger my favorite colour was blue. I had everything in blue. [emoji4] I still like it, but it’s not my number one colour anymore.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about the edge paint cracking on my Calista that I got in October. I feel your pain. Someone else said they'd seen peeling edge paint on the Demetria.





southernbelle43 said:


> so sorry.  That is very unusual on an MM bag.  Please let Marco know.


Corresponding with him now.  It looks to be peeling/curling in places where the strap and strap hardware touch the top of the sides.  The handle paint is just curling away from the bottom of the handles.  Very sad, I love this little bag!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Keep your fingers crossed. After much back and forth with Marco I ordered an Alexia in colorblocked teal and silver diamond with the softer backing .He said it would make the bag look less boxy and look smaller while still being structured. The midi is too small so I hope this tweek works.


We are handbag color cousins. I ALMOST ordered a Phoebe in teal and pewter coloblock with Dark Gunmetal HW but for financial reasons backed out. I will live vicariously through your gorgeous bag


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Corresponding with him now.  It looks to be peeling/curling in places where the strap and strap hardware touch the top of the sides.  The handle paint is just curling away from the bottom of the handles.  Very sad, I love this little bag!!!


He will make it right....at least that is my experience.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Good morning ladies.  I feel so much better this morning.  Although I think the silver glitter Pompei bag that I bought is one of his most beautiful designs, I knew that it was just not going to work for me.  I like structure and I like slouch but this one was just too structured.  My  dear daughter came to visit. It was her birthday and she absolutely loved this bag... which she is not proudly carrying.  I am so relieved that it found a good home.   Anyway, all is well. She is delighted and I am also.  Have a great day.


Well of course I meant she is NOW PROUDLY CARRYING.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Keep your fingers crossed. After much back and forth with Marco I ordered an Alexia in colorblocked teal and silver diamond with the softer backing .He said it would make the bag look less boxy and look smaller while still being structured. The midi is too small so I hope this tweek works.


That is going to be gorgeous.  I cannot wait to see it.  If I had gotten it in a softer version I would have loved it.


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> We are handbag color cousins. I ALMOST ordered a Phoebe in teal and pewter coloblock with Dark Gunmetal HW but for financial reasons backed out. I will live vicariously through your gorgeous bag





southernbelle43 said:


> That is going to be gorgeous.  I cannot wait to see it.  If I had gotten it in a softer version I would have loved it.


Your feed back helped me out. By the dimensions the Alexia should work but all the pictures and reviews made it look too big and stiff. The diamond promo made me wonder about another leather working better so I started asking Marco. As the diamond seems like a limited edition leather I felt I had to go ahead and get it now. Now it's really time for a purchasing pause.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, be aware that your cuff bracelet will more than likely turn on your wrist so that the heavy clasp is on the bottom.  When you place your arm on a counter or hit it on your side, etc., it opens.   Twice I had it fall off while I was out shopping.  Fortunately i was aware of it and did not lose it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Your feed back helped me out. By the dimensions the Alexia should work but all the pictures and reviews made it look too big and stiff. The diamond promo made me wonder about another leather working better so I started asking Marco. As the diamond seems like a limited edition leather I felt I had to go ahead and get it now. Now it's really time for a purchasing pause.


I am so glad it helped.  TPF Is such a fabulous resource for us, so we can evaluate the styles, the leathers, the colors, how the bags wear etc., and make a decision.


----------



## obscurity7

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, be aware that your cuff bracelet will more than likely turn on your wrist so that the heavy clasp is on the bottom.  When you place your arm on a counter or hit it on your side, etc., it opens.   Twice I had it fall off while I was out shopping.  Fortunately i was aware of it and did not lose it.


Mine is a perfectly snug fit, so it stays in place.  I considered going a size larger, but this is a valid concern, so I'll stick with the small.  Because there's no way I won't be ordering more.

Secondly, I'm obsessed with the idea of a tangerine nappa mini bucket bag, and would love to see Marco's take on that style.  The orange is so awesomely obnoxious, and would be a great shot of color in a mini bucket style.  Le sigh.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The lavender merinos is really lovely, I agree!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> Good morning ladies. I feel so much better this morning. Although I think the silver glitter Pompei bag that I bought is one of his most beautiful designs, I knew that it was just not going to work for me. I like structure and I like slouch but this one was just too structured. My dear daughter came to visit. It was her birthday and she absolutely loved this bag... which she is not proudly carrying. I am so relieved that it found a good home. Anyway, all is well. She is delighted and I am also. Have a great day.


Oooo....do you have pix??? I would love to see the glitter Pompei leather.  How  does it look/feel??


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Oooo....do you have pix??? I would love to see the glitter Pompei leather.  How  does it look/feel??


THere are several other photos of glitter in the Massaccesi photos only thread. Here is mine, or rather daughter's.  It is not a close up, but some of the other' have posted closeups. It is truly a dynamite bag,


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, be aware that your cuff bracelet will more than likely turn on your wrist so that the heavy clasp is on the bottom.  When you place your arm on a counter or hit it on your side, etc., it opens.   Twice I had it fall off while I was out shopping.  Fortunately i was aware of it and did not lose it.


What size bracelet did you buy and what is the measurement of your wrist?


----------



## DesigningStyle

obscurity7 said:


> Mine is a perfectly snug fit, so it stays in place.  I considered going a size larger, but this is a valid concern, so I'll stick with the small.  Because there's no way I won't be ordering more.
> 
> Secondly, I'm obsessed with the idea of a tangerine nappa mini bucket bag, and would love to see Marco's take on that style.  The orange is so awesomely obnoxious, and would be a great shot of color in a mini bucket style.  Le sigh.


Photos of your bracelet on please!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> What size bracelet did you buy and what is the measurement of your wrist?


I bought the smallest size and it fits pretty tighlty.  But it still turns around.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei has arrived, and she's a stunner! I got her with silver hardware and red lining (from the free upgraded lining promo), and the contrast works out really well!
> View attachment 4018329
> View attachment 4018331
> 
> She is also surprisingly spacious, thanks to that added depth and the sides that are wider than the base. I wasn't sure from the dimensions, and even all the pics both here and on MM's blog, whether my long continental wallet would fit comfortably, but I'm happy to report that it does! My wallet has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.
> View attachment 4018332
> 
> Despite the lack of a zipper closure, the opening also feels pretty secure to me, primarily because of the Little Muse's small size, and the sides that fold in. I've taken another picture from the top when the magnetic closure is secured but the side buttons left unsnapped -- this is how I imagine I'll carry it most of the time. It's easy enough to open up the bag and reach in for stuff once you unsnap the magnetic closure, but when the magnetic closure is secured, the stiffness of the Pompei leather sides doesn't let you (or stray hands!) reach in too easily.
> View attachment 4018333
> 
> I also got the strap shortened, by the way -- it measures 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). At the longest setting, the strap length is perfect for crossbody carrying on me, hitting just below the waist or at the hip (I'm around 5' 5", or 1.65m tall). The shortest setting feels nicest for carrying the bag on the shoulder, though the longest setting still works for this too.
> 
> Strangely, and unlike the pictures on MM's blog, I realised that the feet I got on my Little Muse don't have the "M" stamp/engraving in it -- is this typical? Just wondering, because this is my first MM bag with feet!
> View attachment 4018330
> 
> There was also a mistake made with the interior, as I had requested for one interior open slip pocket instead of the standard two, like how Colette's Little Muse had come, in her blog post. It's not a big issue, but a bit disappointing as I had wanted a single slip pocket so that it could fit my cardholder comfortably. Mine is one of those flat cardholders that fits 3 cards on each side, so it's slightly taller than other variants of this style. Unfortunately, it's too large to fit into the standard interior slip pockets in the Little Muse, since they're really pretty narrow -- I'd either have to remove my cards from the cardholder to keep them separately in the slip pockets, or find another spot for the cardholder.
> 
> Some additional pics below, comparing the Little Muse to the Zhoe Legend -- Zhoe Legend is probably still more spacious, but Little Muse will give it a run for its money, I think! The side-by-side pic is almost deceptive because of how Little Muse's top and bottom taper in, but at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements).
> View attachment 4018334
> View attachment 4018335
> View attachment 4018336
> 
> Will post these to the reference thread too! All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


Thank you for the nicely done review.  It helps so much in making decisions about bags you have never seen.  I had no idea that the little Muse would hold that much. It looks like a really nice smaller sized bag.


----------



## mleleigh

obscurity7 said:


> Secondly, I'm obsessed with the idea of a tangerine nappa mini bucket bag, and would love to see Marco's take on that style.  The orange is so awesomely obnoxious, and would be a great shot of color in a mini bucket style.  Le sigh.



Have you seen the Diva bag? A mini Diva would be super cute.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Corresponding with him now.  It looks to be peeling/curling in places where the strap and strap hardware touch the top of the sides.  The handle paint is just curling away from the bottom of the handles.  Very sad, I love this little bag!!!



I hope he can help you fix it.


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> Have you seen the Diva bag? A mini Diva would be super cute.



I had forgotten about the Diva! Yes yes yes! A mini version would be FAB in a bright color, or evening ready in one of the glittery leathers!


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Keep your fingers crossed. After much back and forth with Marco I ordered an Alexia in colorblocked teal and silver diamond with the softer backing .He said it would make the bag look less boxy and look smaller while still being structured. The midi is too small so I hope this tweek works.



That sounds gorgeous and unusual! Please post photo when you receive it. I’m a plain person and don’t think I can do well with designing the color block, so when I hear about a beautiful color block you girls dream of, I really want to see them. [emoji4]


----------



## obscurity7

DesigningStyle said:


> Photos of your bracelet on please!!!!



[emoji2]


----------



## obscurity7

Kylacove said:


> Keep your fingers crossed. After much back and forth with Marco I ordered an Alexia in colorblocked teal and silver diamond with the softer backing .He said it would make the bag look less boxy and look smaller while still being structured. The midi is too small so I hope this tweek works.



That sounds really amazing and I'm sure we're all curious what a softer Alexia looks and feels like. [emoji173]️


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for the nicely done review.  It helps so much in making decisions about bags you have never seen.  I had no idea that the little Muse would hold that much. It looks like a really nice smaller sized bag.


Glad I could be of help! I have to thank the ladies here who attested to its size/capacity too, which helped me before I took the plunge too... Little Muse is definitely a great smaller-sized bag!


----------



## starkfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> Very sad. The edge paint on my Little Muse in River Blue vachetta is cracking and peeling on the handles and sides.  I wonder if vachetta is not meant for this small style.  This bag has been used several times a week since I got it and I rarely unsnap the sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4037164
> View attachment 4037165





Sickgrl13 said:


> Corresponding with him now.  It looks to be peeling/curling in places where the strap and strap hardware touch the top of the sides.  The handle paint is just curling away from the bottom of the handles.  Very sad, I love this little bag!!!


Yikes, so sorry to hear this is happening, Sickgrl! Your Little Muse helped nudge me towards trying this style, and I've definitely been considering it in a vacchetta leather like yours...  Do let us know how Marco is able to make this right, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Devyn Danielle said:


> I posted a few weeks ago about the edge paint cracking on my Calista that I got in October. I feel your pain. Someone else said they'd seen peeling edge paint on the Demetria.


Devyn Danielle, did you contact Marco about your Calista too? I hope he's been able to make it right for your bag too...


----------



## Kylacove

Edit below


----------



## Sickgrl13

starkfan said:


> Yikes, so sorry to hear this is happening, Sickgrl! Your Little Muse helped nudge me towards trying this style, and I've definitely been considering it in a vacchetta leather like yours...  Do let us know how Marco is able to make this right, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Devyn Danielle, did you contact Marco about your Calista too? I hope he's been able to make it right for your bag too...


I will definitely let you know.  I checked the other Little Muse I have in Silver Pompeii and it so far, it is fine.  Maybe vachetta is not compatible with Little Muse.  This is the only vachetta bag I have, all others are nappa or merinos.


----------



## Kylacove

I've been eying the Alexia since it came out as it's such a different design and falls within the size I usually like for work bags except the height. The mod shots made it seem to wear big and pompei is a stiff leather. The diamond leather promo got me wondering about a softer look and Marco said it was possible. The body is the dark teal and the sides, bottom,  handles,  and messenger strap are silver.  That should make it look less boxy too. Hoping this works out and open up other possibilities for others wanting an Alexia .


----------



## anitalilac

obscurity7 said:


> Mine is a perfectly snug fit, so it stays in place.  I considered going a size larger, but this is a valid concern, so I'll stick with the small.  Because there's no way I won't be ordering more.
> 
> Secondly, I'm obsessed with the idea of a tangerine nappa mini bucket bag, and would love to see Marco's take on that style.  The orange is so awesomely obnoxious, and would be a great shot of color in a mini bucket style.  Le sigh.


agree, a smaller version of the DIVA  bucket bag would be great. I think that is why I've been hesitant, the size bothers me. I think it is too big for my liking and for sure will be heavy because I am planning it in Flat Calf Leather or Pompeii. I want it to be structured and shiny.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> I bought the smallest size and it fits pretty tighlty.  But it still turns around.


Can you tell me the measurement of your wrist please?


----------



## vixnkitten

Oh Geez.....why does Marco have to be so nice.  I sent an email last night (and several since) and have gotten replies to all.  Does the man sleep? 
Currently trying to decide on leather for 2 pieces.....I want something pewter and it looks like my only option is the diamond leather...to me it looks like the old BE crash leather if anyone remembers that.....I also like the plum pebbled but it is a different color in every picture that I see so I can’t tell what it really looks like.  My last option is the Bordeaux Tuscania.....love the veins and the color but want to know how it feels.  And...just to throw this out there...what do you all think of the everose diamond leather??? I live in a world of Rose gold Mickey ears and have a love/hate relationship with that color


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> THere are several other photos of glitter in the Massaccesi photos only thread. Here is mine, or rather daughter's.  It is not a close up, but some of the other' have posted closeups. It is truly a dynamite bag,
> View attachment 4037510


That is SO cute!!!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Stella in pewter metallic. It’s surprisingly roomy for its size; it has a nice depth. The secure zipper closure makes it my favorite clutch. Most clutches have only a clasp.
> 
> What fits inside:
> View attachment 4036775
> 
> View attachment 4036776
> 
> Some room left for tissues and a lip gloss:
> View attachment 4036777


I agree completely with the clutch having a zipper makes it my favorite clutch as well. It also is pretty roomy and fits everything I need. It is one of my favorite clutches.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Can you tell me the measurement of your wrist please?


Right at 7 inches.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Oh Geez.....why does Marco have to be so nice.  I sent an email last night (and several since) and have gotten replies to all.  Does the man sleep?
> Currently trying to decide on leather for 2 pieces.....I want something pewter and it looks like my only option is the diamond leather...to me it looks like the old BE crash leather if anyone remembers that.....I also like the plum pebbled but it is a different color in every picture that I see so I can’t tell what it really looks like.  My last option is the Bordeaux Tuscania.....love the veins and the color but want to know how it feels.  And...just to throw this out there...what do you all think of the everose diamond leather??? I live in a world of Rose gold Mickey ears and have a love/hate relationship with that color


I don’t have anythng in that bordeaux tuscania but every picture I have seen makes it look fabulous.  SO different from the other colors and texture.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh, I have nine of his bags and none have that. I wonder if he has some bad paint??


I have 27 of his bags and have never had a paint edge issue either.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have 27 of his bags and have never had a paint edge issue either.


I thnk he just got a bad batch of paint. I am  sure it happens..


----------



## vixnkitten

djfmn said:


> I have 27 of his bags and have never had a paint edge issue either.


 WOW!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> WOW!!


I am jealous!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

obscurity7 said:


> [emoji2]
> View attachment 4037741


Oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> Right at 7 inches.


Thank you.  I just changed my bracelet size to XS.  My wrist is about 5.75”.


----------



## vixnkitten

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Stella in pewter metallic. It’s surprisingly roomy for its size; it has a nice depth. The secure zipper closure makes it my favorite clutch. Most clutches have only a clasp.
> 
> What fits inside:
> View attachment 4036775
> 
> View attachment 4036776
> 
> Some room left for tissues and a lip gloss:
> View attachment 4036777


Such a cute bag.  Metallic bags are my favorite!! Which leather is this?  Is it one currently offered? I looked through the reference thread and all I saw was the Africa which is not available anymore.  Is this the pewter diamond? I want to order a Flora in pewter and your bag caught my eye!


----------



## lenie

vixnkitten said:


> Such a cute bag.  Metallic bags are my favorite!! Which leather is this?  Is it one currently offered? I looked through the reference thread and all I saw was the Africa which is not available anymore.  Is this the pewter diamond? I want to order a Flora in pewter and your bag caught my eye!



Unfortunately, this was a limited edition leather. Marco was able to get a few pieces in limited quantities. It is similar to BE crash leather. I was able to get this leather in black( similar to BE black crash leather).


----------



## lenie

Darn, I saw that the diamond leather promotion was extended. I put in an order for a Flora in pewter diamond, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware; a mini Penelope in pewter diamond, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and a card holder in pewter diamond with extra 5 card slots on the back. If I made the order in time, yippee! If not, I guess it wasn’t meant to be.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh, I have nine of his bags and none have that. I wonder if he has some bad paint??


It does sound like a bit of a problem, even if the bags have been carried quite a lot.  I wouldn’t expect this on bags that are only a few months old at most.
The edge paint on my Vacchetta divina did crack a bit but only after 9 months of hard labour as my work tote being used 5 days a week, and there was no flaking.


----------



## obscurity7

vixnkitten said:


> Oh Geez.....why does Marco have to be so nice.  I sent an email last night (and several since) and have gotten replies to all.  Does the man sleep?
> Currently trying to decide on leather for 2 pieces.....I want something pewter and it looks like my only option is the diamond leather...to me it looks like the old BE crash leather if anyone remembers that.....I also like the plum pebbled but it is a different color in every picture that I see so I can’t tell what it really looks like.  My last option is the Bordeaux Tuscania.....love the veins and the color but want to know how it feels.  And...just to throw this out there...what do you all think of the everose diamond leather??? I live in a world of Rose gold Mickey ears and have a love/hate relationship with that color



I just got a Penny midi (smaller version of the Penelope) in Bordeaux Tuscania, and it's best described as a matte version of a glazed leather.  It's quite light, feels thinner than a pebbled, with wonderful veining and texture.  This picture shows off the color and texture as well as anything can.


----------



## yellow_tulip

My first order arrived today and I love it. I ordered the Penelope in pebbled leather lion brown and phoebe also in pebbled leather in taupe. Since it was my first order I chose safe colours and small orders. The leather is so smooshy and the zipper so smooth. It reminds me of the leather on the Marc by Marc Jacobs groove bags which was what made me fall in love with bags! 

Sorry the light is a bit orangey it's night time here.


----------



## obscurity7

yellow_tulip said:


> My first order arrived today and I love it. I ordered the Penelope in pebbled leather lion brown and phoebe also in pebbled leather in taupe. Since it was my first order I chose safe colours and small orders. The leather is so smooshy and the zipper so smooth. It reminds me of the leather on the Marc by Marc Jacobs groove bags which was what made me fall in love with bags!
> 
> Sorry the light is a bit orangey it's night time here.


Congrats!  The whole haul is great!!  I almost got the Phoebe, myself, and it's making me wish I had.  Which leather is the cuff?


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Saw the comparison pics in the reference thread and they are very helpful! Thanks!  But can I bother you more?  When you have time, could you please post comparison mod shots of the Grande Aura and the Zhoe Legend?  Thanks thanks!


Grande Aura in beige merinos vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vacchetta:


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shots:


----------



## yellow_tulip

obscurity7 said:


> Congrats!  The whole haul is great!!  I almost got the Phoebe, myself, and it's making me wish I had.  Which leather is the cuff?


Thank you! I'm so bad already making a list of what I want to order next

The cuff is in everose in glitter pompeii


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots:
> View attachment 4038258
> 
> View attachment 4038259
> 
> View attachment 4038260



I truly admire your kindness in posting all these photo. I know it’s such a hard work. Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## southernbelle43

I would like to share info on the durability of pebbled leather.  My daughter is an entertainer and is constantly  on the move. She has dragged her Cassandra in pebbled leather for months, using it as a pillow while stuck n airports, stuffed to the gills at all times.  Trust me she is as hard on a purse as it is possible to be.  Her bag does not have one mark on it.  I was shocked.  The leather is like iron.


----------



## fashionista1984

My Calista in whiskey tuscania was just delivered and I want to run home to look at it. I also ordered a deep blue Africa calista and placed one final order today for a phoebe which is colorblocked with a red Nappa flap, black Nappa body, pewter diamond sides, dark gunmetal hardware, pewter wristlet strap, and red lining. I can’t wait to get it.


----------



## obscurity7

fashionista1984 said:


> My Calista in whiskey tuscania was just delivered and I want to run home to look at it. I also ordered a deep blue Africa calista and placed one final order today for a phoebe which is colorblocked with a red Nappa flap, black Nappa body, pewter diamond sides, dark gunmetal hardware, pewter wristlet strap, and red lining. I can’t wait to get it.


Oh I am SO looking forward to these pictures!!  Any color described as caramel or whiskey or rust is on my radar.  And that colorblocking sounds super bold and awesome!


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> I put in an order for a Flora in pewter diamond, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware


Ummm....really??? That is EXACTLY what I am ordering.  Did you get a crossbody chain or strap to go with it???
Also doing the card holder in the Everose.....interested to see what that will turn out to look like!


----------



## vixnkitten

obscurity7 said:


> I just got a Penny midi (smaller version of the Penelope) in Bordeaux Tuscania, and it's best described as a matte version of a glazed leather.  It's quite light, feels thinner than a pebbled, with wonderful veining and texture.  This picture shows off the color and texture as well as anything can.
> View attachment 4038240


Thanks obscurity....that is amazing leather.  I love the saturation of color!!! I may need something in this leather!


----------



## vixnkitten

vixnkitten said:


> Thanks obscurity....that is amazing leather.  I love the saturation of color!!! I may need something in this leather!


ACK....NVM....Marco responded yesterday that it was not longer available!  Grrrr!


----------



## tenKrat

vixnkitten said:


> Such a cute bag.  Metallic bags are my favorite!! Which leather is this?  Is it one currently offered? I looked through the reference thread and all I saw was the Africa which is not available anymore.  Is this the pewter diamond? I want to order a Flora in pewter and your bag caught my eye!


Adding to lenie’s reply [hi, @lenie! ], the pewter diamond is very similar. You have until midnight today to snag it.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I truly admire your kindness in posting all these photo. I know it’s such a hard work. Thanks for doing this for us.


You’re welcome, @vink. I appreciate your sweet comment.


----------



## lenie

vixnkitten said:


> Ummm....really??? That is EXACTLY what I am ordering.  Did you get a crossbody chain or strap to go with it???
> Also doing the card holder in the Everose.....interested to see what that will turn out to look like!



I asked the crossbody strap to be done in all leather. We have really similar tastes-Arayla and MM. I’m planning on using it as a wallet.


----------



## obscurity7

vixnkitten said:


> ACK....NVM....Marco responded yesterday that it was not longer available!  Grrrr!


I suspect he didn't have much left.  I was surprised there was enough for my penny.  I can't wait to see the whiskey color, because if there's more of that, then I might be seriously tempted.


----------



## tenKrat

Another comparison mod shot that I hope will be helpful to someone. 

I’ve always wondered about the size difference between the Grande Aura and Aura. Now I know, thanks to one of our more charismatic TPF ladies on this thread.  I traded an Aura for her Grande Aura. 


The beige merinos looks more yellow than it actually is because of the bad lighting in the room. The color is pretty in natural light. 

Grande Aura is big. And she looks even bigger on petite me. She would make an excellent work bag because she has a very roomy interior. She would be stunning in black or taupe nappa and a lot sharper looking than a boring briefcase at the office.


----------



## DesigningStyle

tenKrat said:


> Another comparison mod shot that I hope will be helpful to someone.
> 
> I’ve always wondered about the size difference between the Grande Aura and Aura. Now I know, thanks to one of our more charismatic TPF ladies on this thread.  I traded an Aura for her Grande Aura.
> View attachment 4038414
> 
> The beige merinos looks more yellow than it actually is because of the bad lighting in the room. The color is pretty in natural light.
> 
> Grande Aura is big. And she looks even bigger on petite me. She would make an excellent work bag because she has a very roomy interior. She would be stunning in black or taupe nappa and a lot sharper looking than a boring briefcase at the office.


These bags look great on you.  Can you please share your height with me and maybe dress size if that isn't too personal?  Thank you for all the photos.


----------



## tenKrat

DesigningStyle said:


> These bags look great on you.  Can you please share your height with me and maybe dress size if that isn't too personal?  Thank you for all the photos.


You’re welcome. I’m 5’4”, size 6.


----------



## DesigningStyle

tenKrat said:


> You’re welcome. I’m 5’4”, size 6.


I was hoping you would say you were 5-2 like me!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm 5'2" and love the Grande Aura for an every day bag.


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> I asked the crossbody strap to be done in all leather. We have really similar tastes-Arayla and MM. I’m planning on using it as a wallet.


Me too....to all you said!!!  Love that we share the same ideas and preferences.  I know I can come to you for bag guidance!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Another comparison mod shot that I hope will be helpful to someone.
> 
> I’ve always wondered about the size difference between the Grande Aura and Aura. Now I know, thanks to one of our more charismatic TPF ladies on this thread.  I traded an Aura for her Grande Aura.
> View attachment 4038414
> 
> The beige merinos looks more yellow than it actually is because of the bad lighting in the room. The color is pretty in natural light.
> 
> Grande Aura is big. And she looks even bigger on petite me. She would make an excellent work bag because she has a very roomy interior. She would be stunning in black or taupe nappa and a lot sharper looking than a boring briefcase at the office.


Wow that is some difference. MM has a thing about making big bags!  It would make a great work bag. I appreciate this because I am searching for a bag to get in vacchetta and cannot make up my mind on style.  I had thought about the grand aura,  but see now that it would be way too big for the small number of things I carry.


----------



## Kylacove

Maybe a regular Aura or a Zhoe legend? I can't decide if the Zhoe legend is big enough for every day. It would be a great size for going out.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you.  I just changed my bracelet size to XS.  My wrist is about 5.75”.


I am sooo sorry. I just remeasured and mine is also 5 and ¾. I don’t know what I was thinking about. I hope I did not mess you up.  The bracelet size is 7 inches!!! BUt if it were any smaller I would not be able to get it closed.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots:
> View attachment 4038258
> 
> View attachment 4038259
> 
> View attachment 4038260


Tenkrat is this the new fashion carrying one bag on each arm so you can use more bags on a regular basis!!!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Maybe a regular Aura or a Zhoe legend? I can't decide if the Zhoe legend is big enough for every day. It would be a great size for going out.


I have two Zhoe Legends and I find them pretty roomy and I can use them as an every day bag. I think it fits more than my Aura's.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sooo sorry. I just remeasured and mine is also 5 and ¾. I don’t know what I was thinking about. I hope I did not mess you up.  The bracelet size is 7 inches!!! BUt if it were any smaller I would not be able to get it closed.


Darn it.  I did contact Marco and have him change my size.  Now mine won't fit me.    You had noted you bought the "smallest size" which would have been the size XS and then stated that your wrist was 7" and it was tight...so I changed mine from S to XS.  And, I was so looking forward to this cuff...more than the bag!


----------



## vixnkitten

Hi all,
I need opinions....what color lining and HW would go best with the Everose diamond leather?? I am having a hard time imagining the best combination!
TIA


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Darn it.  I did contact Marco and have him change my size.  Now mine won't fit me.    You had noted you bought the "smallest size" which would have been the size XS and then stated that your wrist was 7" and it was tight...so I changed mine from S to XS.  And, I was so looking forward to this cuff...more than the bag!


I am so sorry.  is it too late to change it back?  He may not have made it yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I am so sorry.  is it too late to change it back?  He may not have made it yet.


If he has I will buy it from you.  It was the cuff that was 7 inches.  I just made a mistake. i will reinburse you for it


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Darn it.  I did contact Marco and have him change my size.  Now mine won't fit me.    You had noted you bought the "smallest size" which would have been the size XS and then stated that your wrist was 7" and it was tight...so I changed mine from S to XS.  And, I was so looking forward to this cuff...more than the bag!


Whoops , I meant to reply to this post. I am so sorry, I will buy the cuff from you if he has already made it.  I just made a mistake.  PLease let me know what he says and I will make it right.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Darn it.  I did contact Marco and have him change my size.  Now mine won't fit me.    You had noted you bought the "smallest size" which would have been the size XS and then stated that your wrist was 7" and it was tight...so I changed mine from S to XS.  And, I was so looking forward to this cuff...more than the bag!


I sent an email to Marco. I don't know your name but I told you that you sent him a change order last night so he may be able to identify who you are. I asked him to let me know if he has made it yet.  Again I apologize.


----------



## fashionista1984

Quick shot of calista in whiskey tuscania with cuff in blue tuscania


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Darn it.  I did contact Marco and have him change my size.  Now mine won't fit me.    You had noted you bought the "smallest size" which would have been the size XS and then stated that your wrist was 7" and it was tight...so I changed mine from S to XS.  And, I was so looking forward to this cuff...more than the bag!



Thank goodness, Marco said you sent him an email and that it would be the correct size!!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Tenkrat is this the new fashion carrying one bag on each arm so you can use more bags on a regular basis!!!


Why yes it is!  Ha ha.   Next time, I’ll wear a Penelope Messenger instead with the Grande Aura—-a better combination.


----------



## Kylacove

vixnkitten said:


> Hi all,
> I need opinions....what color lining and HW would go best with the Everose diamond leather?? I am having a hard time imagining the best combination!
> TIA


Lilac, purple, sage, cappuccino, deep blue,  light fuscia lining. Light gold or dark gunmetal hardware. I could see all of those working.


----------



## tenKrat

vixnkitten said:


> Hi all,
> I need opinions....what color lining and HW would go best with the Everose diamond leather?? I am having a hard time imagining the best combination!
> TIA


I’ll just tell you what I chose for my Everose Diamond Penelope Midi—-dark gunmetal hw and light pink lining.

If you want contrast, then maybe apple green (a little daring) or sage lining since green is opposite pink on the color wheel.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Mod shots:
> View attachment 4038258
> 
> View attachment 4038259
> 
> View attachment 4038260



Thanks so much tenKrat!!! Really appreciate this. So Grande Aura is really big! I have the Zhoe Legend and it can hold my daily stuff, and then the Grande Aura is much bigger.


----------



## fashionista1984

Can’t remember if I shared these. This was the everose pompei divina and then tangerine Nappa and plum pebbled card case


----------



## obscurity7

fashionista1984 said:


> Quick shot of calista in whiskey tuscania with cuff in blue tuscania



All The Tuscania. [emoji7]

That whiskey especially! So so stunning!

Would love to see an up close shot of the cuff, too. [emoji2]


----------



## fashionista1984

obscurity7 said:


> All The Tuscania. [emoji7]
> 
> That whiskey especially! So so stunning!
> 
> Would love to see an up close shot of the cuff, too. [emoji2]


 Here you go


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Another comparison mod shot that I hope will be helpful to someone.
> 
> I’ve always wondered about the size difference between the Grande Aura and Aura. Now I know, thanks to one of our more charismatic TPF ladies on this thread.  I traded an Aura for her Grande Aura.
> View attachment 4038414
> 
> The beige merinos looks more yellow than it actually is because of the bad lighting in the room. The color is pretty in natural light.
> 
> Grande Aura is big. And she looks even bigger on petite me. She would make an excellent work bag because she has a very roomy interior. She would be stunning in black or taupe nappa and a lot sharper looking than a boring briefcase at the office.


Grande aura looks gorgeous on you!! Your  modshots always tempt me. MM should pay you commission for how useful they are 

Do you think a regular-sized folder would fit into the grande? If so it would really make a fab work bag!


----------



## obscurity7

fashionista1984 said:


> Here you go



Oh I see a matching blue Tuscania penny midi in my future...

That color is so good!


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> Can’t remember if I shared these. This was the everose pompei divina and then tangerine Nappa and plum pebbled card case


Lovely.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> You’re welcome. I’m 5’4”, size 6.


my dream size....


----------



## Kylacove

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Grande aura looks gorgeous on you!! Your  modshots always tempt me. MM should pay you commission for how useful they are
> 
> Do you think a regular-sized folder would fit into the grande? If so it would really make a fab work bag!


The Grande Aura is 12.4 x 4.7 x 9.45 h. I'm not sure folders would fit without bending. It looks big in pictures but in real life I think it is more of a med/lg bag, especially in a softer leather.


----------



## vixnkitten

Kylacove said:


> Lilac, purple, sage, cappuccino, deep blue, light fuscia lining. Light gold or dark gunmetal hardware. I could see all of those working.


Thanks for the suggestion.....Marco suggested light gold and marine blue .  I am not a gold person and the marine looks to me like it would clash!!! I am thinking deep blue and the dark gunmetal....but still debating!


tenKrat said:


> I’ll just tell you what I chose for my Everose Diamond Penelope Midi—-dark gunmetal hw and light pink lining.
> 
> If you want contrast, then maybe apple green (a little daring) or sage lining since green is opposite pink on the color wheel.


Yup....dark gunmetal for sure....and probably dark blue since it is also on the opposite side of the color wheel.  The light pink would be pretty too....


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> I sent an email to Marco. I don't know your name but I told you that you sent him a change order last night so he may be able to identify who you are. I asked him to let me know if he has made it yet.  Again I apologize.


Please no need to apologize.  I should have left well enough alone.  I did message Marco and he is going to send me the 7" one.  He must be irritated with me.  I am a bit embarrassed.


----------



## DesigningStyle

fashionista1984 said:


> Quick shot of calista in whiskey tuscania with cuff in blue tuscania


I want that bag!!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks so much tenKrat!!! Really appreciate this. So Grande Aura is really big! I have the Zhoe Legend and it can hold my daily stuff, and then the Grande Aura is much bigger.


You’re welcome.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Grande aura looks gorgeous on you!! Your  modshots always tempt me. MM should pay you commission for how useful they are
> 
> Do you think a regular-sized folder would fit into the grande? If so it would really make a fab work bag!


Yes, regular size folders and magazines fit. I included my case for chargers, extra battery, and earphones. The bag closes all the way no problem with no funny looking bulging at the top.


----------



## Kylacove

Good to know. I thought the flap might bend them, but it bows up over them.  Shows we shouldn't assume. I never thought of using it as a briefcase. Thanks for all your mod work tenKrat.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Please no need to apologize.  I should have left well enough alone.  I did message Marco and he is going to send me the 7" one.  He must be irritated with me.  I am a bit embarrassed.


No he is not. He assured me that this happens occasionally and it is no problem whatsoever. He is really sweet. But I learned  my lesson. I will let others help out who are not prone to making mistakes.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> No he is not. He assured me that this happens occasionally and it is no problem whatsoever. He is really sweet. But I learned  my lesson. I will let others help out who are not prone to making mistakes.


Thank you.  And, please your posts are always very helpful, please, please do not stop helping!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> Yes, regular size folders and magazines fit. I included my case for chargers, extra battery, and earphones. The bag closes all the way no problem with no funny looking bulging at the top.
> View attachment 4039289
> 
> View attachment 4039290
> 
> View attachment 4039291


Amazing photos!!! I think grande aura might be next on my wishlist :OO


----------



## Taimi

The grande Aura is a great bag! And not too big in my opinion. And I’m short, but a little chubby.. [emoji6] I’ts quite deep and I think that’s the reason why it looks quite big in some pics. The width and the height of the bag are medium size imo and it weight next to nothing in glitter pompei leather. I can highly recommend it! [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

The Grande Aura was the bag that convinced me to try this brand and I love it with the added rear pocket.


----------



## vink

fashionista1984 said:


> My Calista in whiskey tuscania was just delivered and I want to run home to look at it. I also ordered a deep blue Africa calista and placed one final order today for a phoebe which is colorblocked with a red Nappa flap, black Nappa body, pewter diamond sides, dark gunmetal hardware, pewter wristlet strap, and red lining. I can’t wait to get it.



Wow! That phoebe will be one grand little bag.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Wow! That phoebe will be one grand little bag.


OMG how did I miss this Phoebe colorblocking! That will be so fierce


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Maybe a regular Aura or a Zhoe legend? I can't decide if the Zhoe legend is big enough for every day. It would be a great size for going out.


The aura looks similar to the Zhoe which I have in black vacchetta, so I guess I will keep looking for the perfect style for my dark green vacchetta. However, having been one who did not like textured leather, I have just gone crazy over my Verona Theia.  I cannot figure out why this leather has grabbed me so.  If MM comes up with other colors, which he is searching for, I know I want something else in Verona.  I LOVE it.


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> Quick shot of calista in whiskey tuscania with cuff in blue tuscania


That leather is just perfect!!!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks so much tenKrat!!! Really appreciate this. So Grande Aura is really big! I have the Zhoe Legend and it can hold my daily stuff, and then the Grande Aura is much bigger.


You’re welcome.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> *The aura looks similar to the Zhoe *which I have in black vacchetta, so I guess I will keep looking for the perfect style for my dark green vacchetta.


Interesting...I don’t think Aura and Zhoe look similar at all. Aura is boxy and Zhoe less so with the “wings”.  Aura’s buckle straps and metal plate/lock closure are different enough. 

I would have liked an Aura in the dark green vacchetta, but I already have one in forest merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Interesting...I don’t think Aura and Zhoe look similar at all. Aura is boxy and Zhoe less so with the “wings”.  Aura’s buckle straps and metal plate/lock closure are different enough.
> 
> I would have liked an Aura in the dark green vacchetta, but I already have one in forest merinos.


It is just the basic style that i find similar, the fold over flap, etc.


----------



## TotinScience

I am totally onboard with an idea of a medium-small, soft bucket like shoulder bag from Marco that will showcase leather draping beautifully (with an option of a zipper closure).  Like maybe even a smaller Soulmate-like bag? Calista is just NOT my jam at all as far as bags like that go.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am totally onboard with an idea of a medium-small, soft bucket like shoulder bag from Marco that will showcase leather draping beautifully (with an option of a zipper closure).  Like maybe even a smaller Soulmate-like bag? Calista is just NOT my jam at all as far as bags like that go.


And I would love a school bag satchel style. Which a little bird told me is one of MM’s favorite styles. He has done  a couple of these in hs shop  but has not received enough interest to produce them. Anyone else interested.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> And I would love a school bag satchel style. Which a little bird told me is one of MM’s favorite styles. He has done  a couple of these in hs shop  but has not received enough interest to produce them. Anyone else interested.


What does a school bag satchel look like?


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> And I would love a school bag satchel style. Which a little bird told me is one of MM’s favorite styles. He has done  a couple of these in hs shop  but has not received enough interest to produce them. Anyone else interested.



I am!! I LOVE a school bag satchel!! If Marco makes it, I will absolutely be there!



Devyn Danielle said:


> What does a school bag satchel look like?



It's along the lines of a PS1, or a Cambridge satchel, or a Coach Willis (vintage).


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> And I would love a school bag satchel style. Which a little bird told me is one of MM’s favorite styles. He has done  a couple of these in hs shop  but has not received enough interest to produce them. Anyone else interested.



Satchels are my favorite - I would be interested! Out of curiosity, I would love to see pics of the ones he’s made.


----------



## Taimi

I’m definitely in if Marco decides to produce a school satchel! It would look gorgeous in his leathers! [emoji7] The Mulberry Alexa is my favorite of all time. [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> It is just the basic style that i find similar, the fold over flap, etc.


Oh, I see.


----------



## Ludmilla

mleleigh said:


> Satchels are my favorite - I would be interested! Out of curiosity, I would love to see pics of the ones he’s made.





Taimi said:


> I’m definitely in if Marco decides to produce a school satchel! It would look gorgeous in his leathers! [emoji7] The Mulberry Alexa is my favorite of all time. [emoji4]


Ooooh. I would not say no to a school bag satchel, too. Mulb Alexa is my HG.


----------



## DesigningStyle

All I want are more Calistas.  Yes, it is an obsession!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I would love a bit busier bag with some details and hardware. Would be such a change.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Grande aura looks gorgeous on you!! Your  modshots always tempt me. MM should pay you commission for how useful they are
> 
> Do you think a regular-sized folder would fit into the grande? If so it would really make a fab work bag!


I agree Tenkrat does the best modshots of MM bags. I always find her shots to be the most accurate of how a bag is going to look. I am also 5'4" and a size 4 so perhaps I identify with how the bag will look on me as well.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Interesting...I don’t think Aura and Zhoe look similar at all. Aura is boxy and Zhoe less so with the “wings”.  Aura’s buckle straps and metal plate/lock closure are different enough.
> 
> I would have liked an Aura in the dark green vacchetta, but I already have one in forest merinos.


I agree I have both the Aura and the Zhoe and to me they are very different looking bags. I also have an Aura in forest merino and love it.


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> Satchels are my favorite - I would be interested! Out of curiosity, I would love to see pics of the ones he’s made.



Same, would love to see the ones he made for his shop.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Me too


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I am!! I LOVE a school bag satchel!! If Marco makes it, I will absolutely be there!
> 
> 
> 
> It's along the lines of a PS1, or a Cambridge satchel, or a Coach Willis (vintage).


Yes the PS1 which I have and adore!


----------



## southernbelle43

I will let him know.  I don’t know how much interest he would need in order to go forward.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes the PS1 which I have and adore!


I'd also love to see what satchels Marco has.  While I despise my PS1 tote, I love my Mulberry Alexia.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'd love to see it just to see it, because I am a crazy bag lady  But, I likely wouldn't get it for myself. I think the Grande Aura has already caught my eye, and it's a similar flap bag and more my style than a school satchel


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I am!! I LOVE a school bag satchel!! If Marco makes it, I will absolutely be there!
> 
> 
> 
> It's along the lines of a PS1, or a Cambridge satchel, or a Coach Willis (vintage).


Here is my PS1


----------



## TotinScience

I am game for a smaller schoolbag type bag  - I have a Henri Bendel West 57th street schoolbag and I love it. It's so preppy but fun!


----------



## fashionista1984

I’m 100% on board with a school bag satchel. I love the PS1 so much and the Alexa and Cambridge satchel bags!!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

But I also love and adore hobos is so the calista is perfection for me


----------



## mleleigh

Dreaming of a schoolbag satchel in dark green vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware...


----------



## pdxhb

fashionista1984 said:


> But I also love and adore hobos is so the calista is perfection for me


I really enjoy my Calista - it's in merinos which is just a perfect leather for the style.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Dreaming of a schoolbag satchel in dark green vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware...


That sounds gorgeous. I love seeing all these different ideas and what people like. I am not a schoolbag satchel lover myself but I thoroughly enjoy seeing what everyone is looking for in a new style bag. I think I am just bag crazy and even if I do not want it personally I love seeing others get excited about a bag style. It is so much fun it just fuels my bag passion even more.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'd love to see it just to see it, because I am a crazy bag lady  But, I likely wouldn't get it for myself. I think the Grande Aura has already caught my eye, and it's a similar flap bag and more my style than a school satchel


You and me I would love to see it but it is not for me. I am also a crazy bag lady and I love seeing what other ladies are looking for in a new style. It just adds to my bag passion.


----------



## djfmn

I used my midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa yesterday when I went out and I have to say it is one of my favorite MM bags. The leather is just amazing I had 2 ladies ask me where I got it because of the gorgeous leather color.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I used my midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa yesterday when I went out and I have to say it is one of my favorite MM bags. The leather is just amazing I had 2 ladies ask me where I got it because of the gorgeous leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040792



That is a really gorgeous color.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I used my midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa yesterday when I went out and I have to say it is one of my favorite MM bags. The leather is just amazing I had 2 ladies ask me where I got it because of the gorgeous leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040792


This is one of the prettiest colors I have ever seen! After you first posted about this I was so inspired that I messaged Marco about the process of sourcing a custom color.


----------



## Kylacove

Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen


----------



## Sickgrl13

pdxhb said:


> This is one of the prettiest colors I have ever seen! After you first posted about this I was so inspired that I messaged Marco about the process of sourcing a custom color.



LOL. I am working with Marco right now to get a custom color. I am waiting to see how it matches up with another color for a color blocked Zhoe.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen


Actually I don't.  I love each and every one for its own uniqueness.  BUT as I have posted on here recently,  I wished that I had known how much I love Verona leather; I would have bought more of that.  But since Marco is trying to get more, i will have another chance.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Just in case someone is curious about shipping and delivery.
Once your item has shipped, you will receive and email that looks like this:


You need to click the word link (the big red arrow is pointing to it).  That will bring back your tracking info.

The expected delivery date will display like this.  The big red arrow is pointing to when you can expect delivery.


----------



## Kylacove

Since I only recently found this brand I don't know about all the leathers yet, even with the reference thread. Not all pictures are still available either. Sometimes I don't even know I would want a customization until someone posts about it. I could see wishing I had colorblocked here or silver would have gone much better than the dark gunmetal, etc, and wondered if it happens to anyone else. There aren't a lot of Massaccesi bags for sale out there so maybe not so much, lol.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen


I have never had the same bag remade, but I have sold a couple since I wish I did something different!  But, let's be real here...I have probably sold hundreds and hundreds of my designer bags.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen



This happened to me with the Angelica. I realized I so love the style, but I didn’t like mine in Verona because it was soft and I wanted a structured one. So finally I decided to order again in natural calf, and it was perfect for me!! I then gifted the Verona to a dear friend.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen



I usually order my bag with outer pocket, but forgot to do it with my midi Theia. I kind of not so sure how he’ll put it there so I decided against it. (I saw him put it on from end of one side to another and I hate that look. Later on, I saw him put it on in the middle and so pretty. Just the way I like.) I regret my decision. But I still love my bag. It’s just less convenient than having the outer pocket. I don’t hear my mobile ringing if I keep the zipper close, but I hate leaving it open. 

And I don’t like the yellow lining with my dark blue Verona. The shade isn’t what I thought it would be. I’m glad I told Colette that they should put out all the Guess work away and just simply put all the lining sample up online and they listen. I still feel the color is off with the dark blue, but since it’s kind of almost hidden in Aura anyway, I’ll settle for that. 

I don’t like a zipper closure on my Selene midi. I prefer it with original open top. Too bad, I ordered 3 of them with zippered top in a good bye Verona sale without trying it first. (I wish I’d ordered at least one with the original open top.) The zipper top is secure and make me feel safe, but somehow, I feel like the original is much more beautiful. I now know that I’ll always order my full size Selene with original open top. However, with the midi Selene, I may switch to zipper sometimes if I want security for that bag. 

Aside from these nagging thoughts, I love all the bags I ordered.


----------



## Kylacove

Yes it would be nice to see all of the options on the website. Sometimes color names don't match how I see the color . Then again all monitors show color differently and the lining maybe doesn't really match the leather. For now I'm asking a lot of questions and enjoying all your reveals.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The thing with this brand is that you do have to do a lot of guess work and look at a lot of other people's photos to make decisions and it's still not guaranteed to be correct. It's just not the same as handling the bag in a store and trying it on in front of the mirror. But the price quality ratio makes up for this frustration.
I like making mistakes with the BST at lower cost and then being wiser with full price items.


----------



## Taimi

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. I would not say no to a school bag satchel, too. Mulb Alexa is my HG.



Hi dear Mulberry friend! [emoji847]



djfmn said:


> I used my midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa yesterday when I went out and I have to say it is one of my favorite MM bags. The leather is just amazing I had 2 ladies ask me where I got it because of the gorgeous leather color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4040792



 This colour is so gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## TotinScience

I have received my cuff in sugarcane Pompei! It's really lovely - the color is a perfect neutral and I actually really like this brushed steel hardware, I hope Marco will be able to offer it in handbags as well! My wrists are 6.5 inches and small size bracelet fits me perfectly - probably partly due to the shape of my wrist, but I don't experience much of the lock turning yet. The only thing I would say is that this bracelet does look a little bit like a fitness tracker   , but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I'll post my picture tomorrow


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I have received my cuff in sugarcane Pompei! It's really lovely - the color is a perfect neutral and I actually really like this brushed steel hardware, I hope Marco will be able to offer it in handbags as well! My wrists are 6.5 inches and small size bracelet fits me perfectly - probably partly due to the shape of my wrist, but I don't experience much of the lock turning yet. The only thing I would say is that this bracelet does look a little bit like a fitness tracker   , but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I'll post my picture tomorrow


You are right about the tracker.  LOL. I had not thought of that!


----------



## mleleigh

I was thinking a larger cuff may be cute as an anklet - especially in one of the bright or metallic leathers with some heeled sandals.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies ever 2nd guess your creations? For instance , love the style but wish you had picked a different lining or hardware? Or maybe found out a more perfect leather from someone's reveal? Do you "remake" your bag and sell the 1st , or just decide there will always be new choices and love your creation. This is just a hypothetical for now. I can see with all the customization that it could happen


I often think I have perhaps made a mistake in my choice but if I second guess my decision all the time I would never be happy with the bags I select and decide on. I never remake my bag because it would drive me crazy I love my creation. I have made very few mistakes with the exception of a full size Divina that looked like I was carrying an overnight case it just overwhelmed me. I loved the leather but I knew never to buy a full size bag again. I always always go for midi sizes. I also ask a lot of questions from tpf ladies who have tons of MM bags and often know the different leathers and I discuss with them what I am thinking. Unfortunately it means I have purchased close to 30 MM bags not all for me. I have bought some for my daughter and a couple for my very good girlfriends when they are celebrating a special birthday. The other thing I have to admit it takes me a long time to decide what bag to select. I am not a spur of the moment kind of decision maker when it comes to selecting a bag. Also when I love a style I get it in lots of different leathers. I love color and I live in Florida so I wear lots of summer colors all the time. This was not always the case I was in Minneapolis for a long time and only moved to Florida 3 years ago. I used to only have black and brown bags but Odebdo helped me with that when I purchased my first Zhoe when MM first started his own line of bags. She told me to go with orange nappa and it was the best advice I ever received. I wear it with everything and my motto was "orange is the new black". I am not afraid of color when it comes to my bags at all and I have zero rules I wear what I want as long as it is tasteful and does not look obnoxious. Once Odebdo introduced me to color there was no stopping me. I am now thinking of a mini Muse in plum pebbled as my next bag. 
Enjoy what you buy and don't second guess your choice unless it does not work for you at all - like the Divina not working for me at all. Jeez I am long winded today!!!


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/introducingthe-mm-pendant-doyou-long-to.html
Yet another promo - now with free bling .


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/introducingthe-mm-pendant-doyou-long-to.html
> Yet another promo - now with free bling .



Pic attached:



I’m liking MM’s further venture into accessories!


----------



## TotinScience

Although it's probably because my area is saturated with Michael Kors bags, this M looks a little bit like the ubiquitous MK charm.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> Although it's probably because my area is saturated with Michael Kors bags, this M looks a little bit like the ubiquitous MK charm.


I thought the same.


----------



## lenie

TotinScience said:


> Although it's probably because my area is saturated with Michael Kors bags, this M looks a little bit like the ubiquitous MK charm.



I thought the same thing too!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Although it's probably because my area is saturated with Michael Kors bags, this M looks a little bit like the ubiquitous MK charm.



I agree.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> Although it's probably because my area is saturated with Michael Kors bags, this M looks a little bit like the ubiquitous MK charm.



Completely. What a shame; it's a great idea. Darn darn darn, I would never hang this on my bag for the knee jerk assumption everyone would make at a glance that it's Michael kors.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also have to ask you guys if 10% off tempts any of you guys at all? With the frequency of 20% off sales this just feels underwhelming. I jumped on a 10 percent sale in September 2016 but sales were less frequent then.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also have to ask you guys if 10% off tempts any of you guys at all? With the frequency of 20% off sales this just feels underwhelming. I jumped on a 10 percent sale in September 2016 but sales were less frequent then.



If you have the exact bag in mind, I’d say order it. I’d order mine if I have any. After all, I suspect that some of the leathers won’t be available forever and sometimes, it’ll take a significant amount of order for him to order the new batch. This happened to me 5 times already. Sometimes, they can source you a new batch easily, but sometimes, they can’t do it. 

So, if I have some leather in mind already, I’d say order it. Their customers aren’t only us and they’re ordering those leather, too.


----------



## starkfan

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I also have to ask you guys if 10% off tempts any of you guys at all? With the frequency of 20% off sales this just feels underwhelming. I jumped on a 10 percent sale in September 2016 but sales were less frequent then.


To be honest, not really... My first order was with just a 10% discount (although with free upgraded lining), when MM had the sale for the last of the Verona leathers from the first batch. Because I really wanted something in Chocolate Verona (with that lovely variegation in the leather colour! ), I went for it, but the sales that I saw they had after that were mostly 20-25% off, if I recall correctly (this was not too long before Black Friday, so the larger discounts were linked to Black Friday too). Ever since then, 10% off also doesn't feel that tempting to me...



vink said:


> If you have the exact bag in mind, I’d say order it. I’d order mine if I have any. After all, I suspect that some of the leathers won’t be available forever and sometimes, it’ll take a significant amount of order for him to order the new batch. *This happened to me 5 times already. *Sometimes, they can source you a new batch easily, but sometimes, they can’t do it.
> 
> So, if I have some leather in mind already, I’d say order it. Their customers aren’t only us and they’re ordering those leather, too.


Yikes, that's a lot of times!  So sorry to hear that... It's food for thought for sure, weighing the discount vs how much you want a particular leather/colour. But whilst I do have some bags with specific leathers in mind, I also have specific customisations in mind, and the added cost is something that usually has me still holding out for a larger discount...


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> If you have the exact bag in mind, I’d say order it. I’d order mine if I have any. After all, I suspect that some of the leathers won’t be available forever and sometimes, it’ll take a significant amount of order for him to order the new batch. This happened to me 5 times already. Sometimes, they can source you a new batch easily, but sometimes, they can’t do it.
> 
> So, if I have some leather in mind already, I’d say order it. Their customers aren’t only us and they’re ordering those leather, too.


5 times? wow..what leather? I was too late for the Rust VAchetta..but just as happy with Mahogany VAchetta..


----------



## Ludmilla

Taimi said:


> Hi dear Mulberry friend! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> This colour is so gorgeous!! [emoji7]


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> If you have the exact bag in mind, I’d say order it. I’d order mine if I have any. After all, I suspect that some of the leathers won’t be available forever and sometimes, it’ll take a significant amount of order for him to order the new batch. This happened to me 5 times already. Sometimes, they can source you a new batch easily, but sometimes, they can’t do it.
> 
> So, if I have some leather in mind already, I’d say order it. Their customers aren’t only us and they’re ordering those leather, too.


@vink  nails it, as usual. I think if there is a chance leather is running low, it's a good idea to order the bag that you want even on a smaller sale. I have a bag in mind, but the leather is brand new, so I hope I'll be able to save up and get it with the next 20% off promo


----------



## TotinScience

Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw . I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day . In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I also agree that it's a great price for a big bag!! Adding the fees for zipper and flat handles though do add to it. What's the price in Africa (which is the same as merinos and nappa) with those mods? Before and after the 20%?
I think if I was in the market for a carry-on bag or work/laptop bag it would be tempting but only if it came out to be significantly cheaper than the Selene midi with zipper closure and crossbody strap because that is also quite big, or the midi Minerva with zippered closure. Which it probably would be. 
I wonder if this bag could be made with pompei? It would be really nice in a shimmer pompei.


----------



## TotinScience

@HopelessBagGirl, to my understanding flat handles don't add to the price. Without any promos in Africa it was 255 euro + 42 for zipper, so I'd say quite a bit cheaper than Selene and I think it's a bit bigger too, although I could be wrong.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I remember Selene midi was 265 and midi zip 315 but that was before the price increases.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Because I really wanted something in Chocolate Verona (with that lovely variegation in the leather colour!


I really like the  chocolate Verona!!  I think I asked you about the weight of it when you first posted a picture last year, and then decided to go with Merinos.  Knowng what I know now about MM leathers I truly regret not gettng something in that leather!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw . I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day . In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows



That is such an unusual leather color....and in Africa it is perfect for the minimalistic style of the bag. Great choice!


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw . I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day . In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows



This is really lovely!!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw [emoji3]. I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day [emoji3]. In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows


Fabulous bag and such amazing modshots. The leather is gorgeous. Love love love your new bag. Enjoy [emoji3]

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> 5 times? wow..what leather? I was too late for the Rust VAchetta..but just as happy with Mahogany VAchetta..



1. First batch of dark Taupe Vacchetta. I got an offer to change the leather, but I waited and well, they’re just very different.  
2. Some brown Tuscania. I don’t remember the color’s name anymore. I got a cobblestone instead. I like what I got, too. 
3. Burgundy Tuscania. This was during some promo. I ended up didn’t order that bag. Maybe they have it now since I just saw a Penelope Midi, but I was informed back then that they don’t have it enough for a whole bag. 
4. Tobacco Aquila matte. I replace it with dark brown and am very happy. [emoji4] 
5. Blue Aquila matte.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw . I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day . In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows



Wow! It’s really pretty and doesn’t look bulky at all! And it look great on you! Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Fabulous bag and such amazing modshots. The leather is gorgeous. Love love love your new bag. Enjoy [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


She does mod shots so well.  Of course it helps when you are 5'9" and a size 6.  How can you not look great!!!  I am jealous!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Thank you, ladies! I find mod shots to be the most helpful resource on this forum, so I try to contribute however I can!


----------



## vink

.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> She does mod shots so well.  Of course it helps when you are 5'9" and a size 6.  How can you not look great!!!  I am jealous!!![/QUOTES
> 
> So true. I cannot take modshots at all just look so bad. No one would buy the bag if they saw my modshots (5' 4" and size 4). Perhaps if I was another 4 inches taller I would also look that good.


----------



## southernbelle43

I hear that. I am vertically challenged as well at 5 5 1/2 (for my weight that is).


----------



## Taimi

Please, don’t put yourself down ladies! [emoji4] I’m sure you all look lovely and I can only talk about myself, but I love to be short. I can still ride ponies. [emoji1] Well, I should and could lose some weight, but I don’t want to be hard on myself in that either.


----------



## obscurity7

vink said:


> 1. First batch of dark Taupe Vacchetta. I got an offer to change the leather, but I waited and well, they’re just very different.
> 2. Some brown Tuscania. I don’t remember the color’s name anymore. I got a cobblestone instead. I like what I got, too.
> 3. Burgundy Tuscania. This was during some promo. I ended up didn’t order that bag. Maybe they have it now since I just saw a Penelope Midi, but I was informed back then that they don’t have it enough for a whole bag.
> 4. Tobacco Aquila matte. I replace it with dark brown and am very happy. [emoji4]
> 5. Blue Aquila matte.


I suspect that he had just enough of the bordeaux tuscania for something small like a penny midi, because when someone else inquired about a bag in it a couple weeks later, he said he didn't have any.  I think I was lucky in terms of the size of the item I ordered, and they were able to find enough scraps to make it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Please, don’t put yourself down ladies! [emoji4] I’m sure you all look lovely and I can only talk about myself, but I love to be short. I can still ride ponies. [emoji1] Well, I should and could lose some weight, but I don’t want to be hard on myself in that either.


You are absolutely right!  It took many years for me to learn to love myself, warts and all. I was really just kidding. BUT TotinScience does look fabulous!!!


----------



## lenie

I really like the wine Africa. I have two bags in that co,or and leather-an Aphrodite and a Soulmate. The color is such a chameleon!


----------



## Kylacove

The blue Africa Juliet arrived.


----------



## Kylacove

Rear slip pocket added .


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> The blue Africa Juliet arrived.


Beautiful choice! The blue Africa really elevates the Juliet. Congratulations!


----------



## Kylacove

Beautiful color and leather,  but a bit large for what I normally carry. Will probably use a purse organizer just to keep my items from rolling around. Thought we could use more Juliet pictures in this thread .
Compared to the Aura Grande.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Ugh. I'd like to order another color blocked bag but technology is conspiring to save me money.  I seem to be unable to receive messages from Marco from either my personal or work email addresses, so I suspect the issue is on his end.


----------



## Kylacove

Another view .


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> The blue Africa Juliet arrived.


Wow I think that is the prettiest Juliet I have seen.  I had no idea that Africa would look that good on it.  Great selection!!!!!  It is so interesting how different leathers change the whole persona of the styles.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> The blue Africa Juliet arrived.


I love this. I love Blue Africa and this Juliet is so pretty. Great bag enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow I think that is the prettiest Juliet I have seen.  I had no idea that Africa would look that good on it.  Great selection!!!!!  It is so interesting how different leathers change the whole persona of the styles.


Me to. Best Juliet I have seen as well.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> The blue Africa Juliet arrived.


What a fabulous way to showcase this style! Congrats on getting in on the blue africa. Wear this lovely Juliet in good health!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks all. Someone here suggested blue Africa when I wanted a deep blue. Sorry to hear Africa is discontinued now and glad I jumped on it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pearl grey little muse   Gold hardware 

Marine Lining  I am smitten


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4043249
> View attachment 4043251
> 
> 
> Pearl grey little muse   Gold hardware
> 
> Marine Lining  I am smitten


Oh this is beautiful! I love the marine lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4043249
> View attachment 4043251
> 
> 
> Pearl grey little muse   Gold hardware
> 
> Marine Lining  I am smitten


That is one CUTE bag!!!  Marine is my favorite. . It looks good with so many colors.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4043249
> View attachment 4043251
> 
> 
> Pearl grey little muse   Gold hardware
> 
> Marine Lining  I am smitten


I love this bag it is gorgeous. The leather is stunning and the lining is perfect. This is my next bag for sure. I am planning to get this in Plum pebbled.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Another view .


This is gorgeous - blue Africa was truly special in every way, so glad you got this bag before it was gone for good. I was telling @southernbelle43 that in my (totally biased) opinion, Africa was a more beautiful sister of pebbled . 
All heights are good heights, ladies, and your modshots are always welcome


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ugh. I'd like to order another color blocked bag but technology is conspiring to save me money.  I seem to be unable to receive messages from Marco from either my personal or work email addresses, so I suspect the issue is on his end.



I hope the issue get solved for you soon.


----------



## Kylacove

I asked Marco a question and he responded today. Are you still having issues ,Sickgrl?


----------



## DesigningStyle

I hope Marco redesigns his bag charm.  Many will pass on it since it looks so much like MK's.  Yikes!


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> I hope Marco redesigns his bag charm.  Many will pass on it since it looks so much like MK's.  Yikes!



This is sad. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] 

No offense to MK, but they’re really Too similar. 

I wish he can design one that will make people know it’s his work. It’s a way to get his brand recognition it deserve.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I did it! I placed the order for my Selene!!!  I'm not particularly excited for the charm (I don't wany anyone to mistake my bag for a MK bag; I want it to be known as a custom MM bag!) but the 10% was the push I needed  I just know a 20% is around the corner but I'm willing to pay the 10% difference to order now  And I'll share pics of my charm when I get it!


----------



## VanBod1525

Did anyone order anything in the teal metallic? Or has anyone seen a swatch? Curious about this leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I ordered a Phoebe


----------



## Farfelue63

I finally ordered a Soulmate Midi, and not a blue one! Orange Merino, extended straps in Dark Brown Nappa, gold HW, Yellow lining.
And a messenger strap for a non-MM bag in Flirt Red Pebbled, gold HW
Thanks to all the ladies who answered at my questions about the Soulmate)


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> I hope the issue get solved for you soon.





Kylacove said:


> I asked Marco a question and he responded today. Are you still having issues ,Sickgrl?


We figured out a workaround. Let the draining of my bank account continue.  [emoji23]

Sent from my SM-T310 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Did anyone order anything in the teal metallic? Or has anyone seen a swatch? Curious about this leather.


I think Odebdo ordered something in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> I finally ordered a Soulmate Midi, and not a blue one! Orange Merino, extended straps in Dark Brown Nappa, gold HW, Yellow lining.
> And a messenger strap for a non-MM bag in Flirt Red Pebbled, gold HW
> Thanks to all the ladies who answered at my questions about the Soulmate)


What a fabulous bag. Love the orange merino and of course love the midi Soulmate. Gorgeous can't wait to see it.


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> Did anyone order anything in the teal metallic? Or has anyone seen a swatch? Curious about this leather.



Ordered a teal midi Minerva- letting Marco pick lining and hardware


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> What a fabulous bag. Love the orange merino and of course love the midi Soulmate. Gorgeous can't wait to see it.


Thank you very much, but I have to warn you that I am as gifted to post a pic than I am to write and speak English )
I promise I will try !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

clu0984 said:


> Ordered a teal midi Minerva- letting Marco pick lining and hardware



Ooooooh, perfecto


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I ordered a Phoebe


What leather?


----------



## Kylacove

VanBod1525 said:


> Did anyone order anything in the teal metallic? Or has anyone seen a swatch? Curious about this leather.


I ordered an Alexia in teal and silver diamond leathers. Anxiously waiting for the shipping notice .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> What leather?



Teal.

A penelope in pewter.


----------



## djfmn

Just wanted to let everyone know that along with Massaccesi very reasonable prices they also only charge us half of their cost of shipping to both Europe, USA and Canada not sure about other countries. It costs them 50 Euros for shipping and we only get charged 25 Euros. I think this is very generous of them to do that to keep the cost as low as possible. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that along with Massaccesi very reasonable prices they also only charge us half of their cost of shipping to both Europe, USA and Canada not sure about other countries. It costs them 50 Euros for shipping and we only get charged 25 Euros. I think this is very generous of them to do that to keep the cost as low as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I agree…I paid €80 for a bag from France, and was quoted £40 for one from the UK. It's amazing that €25 is their price!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

clu0984 said:


> Ordered a teal midi Minerva- letting Marco pick lining and hardware


Excited to see this! No one on the forum has ordered a Minerva in a while, and I recently saw the midi on Instagram and re-captured my interest


----------



## TotinScience

Sugarcane Pompei cuff goes well with a turtle pendant


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Sugarcane Pompei cuff goes well with a turtle pendant


All right!  That looks great. It really is a lovely color!!  Do you have the problem of it twisting around a lot?

PS as an RN I could stick that vein very easily and probably not even hurt you!!  lol


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Sugarcane Pompei cuff goes well with a turtle pendant



Wow! It goes so well with your skin tone!


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Wow! It goes so well with your skin tone!


Thanks, @vink! The phone actually did a really decent job capturing the sugarcane color, it basically looks almost exactly like that in person.
@southernbelle43 , I was told by many a medical professional that my veins are a phlebotomist dream


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Sugarcane Pompei cuff goes well with a turtle pendant


Wow this is really pretty on you. I am not a leather cuff person myself but I really like it on you.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Thanks, @vink! The phone actually did a really decent job capturing the sugarcane color, it basically looks almost exactly like that in person.
> @southernbelle43 , I was told by many a medical professional that my veins are a phlebotomist dream


They are!!!!!!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Thanks, @vink! The phone actually did a really decent job capturing the sugarcane color, it basically looks almost exactly like that in person.
> @southernbelle43 , I was told by many a medical professional that my veins are a phlebotomist dream





southernbelle43 said:


> They are!!!!!!



Ha ha and I’m their nightmare. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] My first blood donation took 3 time longer than the next bed. It just didn’t want to show up. [emoji28] I was so nervous and the fact that the nurses kept whispering to each other that it didn’t come up didn’t help. [emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> All right!  That looks great. It really is a lovely color!!  Do you have the problem of it twisting around a lot?
> 
> PS as an RN I could stick that vein very easily and probably not even hurt you!!  lol


hahaha! love the randomness!


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> Since Africa unfortunately is no more, I finally got the bag I wanted for awhile now as a large workhorse kind of carrier - Demetra in Wine Africa! I figured I'll share some snaps with you here. Demetra is definitely one of the least popular Marco's styles it seems like, which is a shame because she's awesome for several reasons: 1) She's BIG (for scale in the image below you can see my dainty 13 inch Macbook Pro in there 2) she's very light, as there is little hardware 3) she is by far one of the more affordable large bags in Marco's collection.  My customizations were top zipper, flat handles (instead of rolled, thanks to researching helpful ladies here I realized those should stay on the shoulder better), light gold HW, and dark grey lining. Color is the most accurate in the bag photo against the green throw . I am just shy of 5 ft 9, size 6 on an average day . In the modshots the bag only has a laptop in it, so pretty empty. Right now it's quite stiff and can almost stay upright on its own, but I suspect she will soften with time, as was my Africa experience so far. I apologize that the mod shots are kind of dark, my living room is backlit with windows




I love the Demetra!! This is a flat bag that really can hold lots! All depending howmuch you stuff it! So if one only carry files the bag remains flat, butI can stuff it with really a lot before it bulges to much.. plus I can have it in my hands.. and I am 1.62 and can have it in my hands in spite of long arms.. without dragging the bag on the ground!
 Oh, congrats with your new bag in Wine Africa!


----------



## mleleigh

Has anyone ordered any of the Muses with a top zip?


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Has anyone ordered any of the Muses with a top zip?


I am also interested in finding out if anyone has ordered a Muse with a top zip.


----------



## soramillay

Kylacove said:


> Another view .


The two metallic bags look so pretty together. And that blue Africa Juliet will be a perfect weekend getaway bag. If you ever tire of her, remember us on the BST group


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> hahaha! love the randomness!


Never let it be said we are a dull group!


----------



## Kylacove

soramillay said:


> The two metallic bags look so pretty together. And that blue Africa Juliet will be a perfect weekend getaway bag. If you ever tire of her, remember us on the BST group


Marco tempted me with all the beautiful metallics and I didn't want to keep ordering Grande Auras. I have a couple more metallic bags on order. Waiting impatiently.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Never let it be said we are a dull group!



Okay, I’ll be the boring one.  Lately I’ve been obsessed with classic, minimalist black bags.  So, without a sale to goad me, I ordered a Calista in black Aquila Matte with (of course) marine lining.  The Aquila Matte leathers are so supple, and I didn’t want to regret missing out on a Calista in black Aquila Matte, the last color available in that leather.


----------



## lignecpq

Hi everyone! It's been a long time since my last post. I've been on a mini-ban, but have been here lurking and admiring everyone else's beautiful bags. Well, my birthday is coming again, and I'm going to order my husband's birthday gift to me.  

I'm wavering between a Victoria (in Light Ocher Verona if Marco is able to locate more at the tannery...if he can't get anymore, then I'd order the bag in dark taupe pebbled), or a grande Aura in a yet-to-be-determined color/leather.  I would only want the grande Aura if I could shorten the shoulder strap a bit and add a single Juliette-type handle on the top of the bag. This would allow me to carry by the bag hand if need be. Do you think this would work? I usually carry large totes (hence my attraction to Victoria), but I'm starting a new job that calls for me to carry less on a daily basis.

Thanks for your insights everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Okay, I’ll be the boring one.  Lately I’ve been obsessed with classic, minimalist black bags.  So, without a sale to goad me, I ordered a Calista in black Aquila Matte with (of course) marine lining.  The Aquila Matte leathers are so supple, and I didn’t want to regret missing out on a Calista in black Aquila Matte, the last color available in that leather.


i rather think that you are the "classic" one. I have three black bags and another on my radar screen that I would buy in a second if the money tree would bloom!!!   Love those black bags!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since my last post. I've been on a mini-ban, but have been here lurking and admiring everyone else's beautiful bags. Well, my birthday is coming again, and I'm going to order my husband's birthday gift to me.
> 
> I'm wavering between a Victoria (in Light Ocher Verona if Marco is able to locate more at the tannery...if he can't get anymore, then I'd order the bag in dark taupe pebbled), or a grande Aura in a yet-to-be-determined color/leather.  I would only want the grande Aura if I could shorten the shoulder strap a bit and add a single Juliette-type handle on the top of the bag. This would allow me to carry by the bag hand if need be. Do you think this would work? I usually carry large totes (hence my attraction to Victoria), but I'm starting a new job that calls for me to carry less on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks for your insights everyone!


I’d love to see that Grande Aura customization  as I’ve thought for a while now that it would look so nice with a top handle!


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> i rather think that you are the "classic" one. I have three black bags and another on my radar screen that I would buy in a second if the money tree would bloom!!!   Love those black bags!!



Ah, yes, the money tree.  I suffer from its lack of fruit also.  It’s a busy time for me, but it’s last call for the Aquila Matte leather, so I did it!


----------



## Kylacove

I would love a top handle on the Grande Aura.


----------



## ETenebris

Sigh. I ordered two MM cuffs when Marco did the promotion but did not order a bag, so I had to pay for both AND pay the 25 Euros express shipping fee. My cuffs were scheduled to arrive on the 13th and are still not here. Marco contacted TNT who said they got stuck in customs and would be here two days later. That was early last week. When they did not arrive by Saturday, I opened an investigation with FedEx. All their tracking shows is that the package was released on April 13th in Memphis, TN, and “No scheduled delivery date [is] available at this time.” FedEx was supposed to contact me today, since the Memphis facility was closed when they got back to me on Saturday. So far no call and no update on the tracking information. I assume it is lost at this point.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lignecpq said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since my last post. I've been on a mini-ban, but have been here lurking and admiring everyone else's beautiful bags. Well, my birthday is coming again, and I'm going to order my husband's birthday gift to me.
> 
> I'm wavering between a Victoria (in Light Ocher Verona if Marco is able to locate more at the tannery...if he can't get anymore, then I'd order the bag in dark taupe pebbled), or a grande Aura in a yet-to-be-determined color/leather.  I would only want the grande Aura if I could shorten the shoulder strap a bit and add a single Juliette-type handle on the top of the bag. This would allow me to carry by the bag hand if need be. Do you think this would work? I usually carry large totes (hence my attraction to Victoria), but I'm starting a new job that calls for me to carry less on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks for your insights everyone!


I'm no bag maker, but I'm wondering if a top handle on the grande aura would cause the bag to fold in on itself due to its large size and the weight distribution? Perhaps a strap that goes across most of the top, like in this attached photo of a ferragamo bag? Or maybe even a very short detachable shoulder strap that's short enough to act as a top handle. If the short strap were a chain it would also act a pretty accent! Either way, Marco would be the one to know the best way of constructing  Can't wait to see what you order!


----------



## msd_bags

lignecpq said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a long time since my last post. I've been on a mini-ban, but have been here lurking and admiring everyone else's beautiful bags. Well, my birthday is coming again, and I'm going to order my husband's birthday gift to me.
> 
> I'm wavering between a Victoria (in Light Ocher Verona if Marco is able to locate more at the tannery...if he can't get anymore, then I'd order the bag in dark taupe pebbled), or a grande Aura in a yet-to-be-determined color/leather.  I would only want the grande Aura if I could shorten the shoulder strap a bit and add a single Juliette-type handle on the top of the bag. This would allow me to carry by the bag hand if need be. Do you think this would work? I usually carry large totes (hence my attraction to Victoria), but I'm starting a new job that calls for me to carry less on a daily basis.
> 
> Thanks for your insights everyone!


I'm curious to know if Marco will agree to the top handle.  I would be interested too.


----------



## msd_bags

ETenebris said:


> Sigh. I ordered two MM cuffs when Marco did the promotion but did not order a bag, so I had to pay for both AND pay the 25 Euros express shipping fee. My cuffs were scheduled to arrive on the 13th and are still not here. Marco contacted TNT who said they got stuck in customs and would be here two days later. That was early last week. When they did not arrive by Saturday, I opened an investigation with FedEx. All their tracking shows is that the package was released on April 13th in Memphis, TN, and “No scheduled delivery date [is] available at this time.” FedEx was supposed to contact me today, since the Memphis facility was closed when they got back to me on Saturday. So far no call and no update on the tracking information. I assume it is lost at this point.


I hope your order is not lost after all!


----------



## TotinScience

ETenebris said:


> Sigh. I ordered two MM cuffs when Marco did the promotion but did not order a bag, so I had to pay for both AND pay the 25 Euros express shipping fee. My cuffs were scheduled to arrive on the 13th and are still not here. Marco contacted TNT who said they got stuck in customs and would be here two days later. That was early last week. When they did not arrive by Saturday, I opened an investigation with FedEx. All their tracking shows is that the package was released on April 13th in Memphis, TN, and “No scheduled delivery date [is] available at this time.” FedEx was supposed to contact me today, since the Memphis facility was closed when they got back to me on Saturday. So far no call and no update on the tracking information. I assume it is lost at this point.


Really sorry for your struggle! However, @southernbelle43 recently had a similar experience (also with a Memphis  Fedex) and Marco's bag, and it ultimately made its way to her safe and sound! 
I had a minor scare with delivery of my Demetra - the Fedex driver accidentally delivered it at a house of identical number, just one street down, which happens to be an HQ of a major local newspaper . Luckily, it was resolved the following morning - but it is so frustrating when one of a kind and potentially irreplaceable item gets lost in transit


----------



## yellow_tulip

Took the Penelope messenger on holidays with me..loving how much it can fit. 
I forgot to add the two passport and the husband's stuff like wallet and sunnies.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Really sorry for your struggle! However, @southernbelle43 recently had a similar experience (also with a Memphis  Fedex) and Marco's bag, and it ultimately made its way to her safe and sound!
> I had a minor scare with delivery of my Demetra - the Fedex driver accidentally delivered it at a house of identical number, just one street down, which happens to be an HQ of a major local newspaper . Luckily, it was resolved the following morning - but it is so frustrating when one of a kind and potentially irreplaceable item gets lost in transit


AND I have something that was shipped on the 16th and is still not here!  I lost the trackng number,  so I am having Marco send it to me again so I can track the darn thing down.  Sure wish he would go back to DSL.  Sigh.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Call Sabrina owners!  

Today I received my Sabrina Midi and I have concerns regarding the edge glazing/sealant.

I am attaching two photos showing the edges of the flaps of my Sabrina Midi.  The two pieces of leather that are sandwiched together are not sealed and finished.  The edges are notably rough and course to the touch.  I can see the raw leather on the edge. Is this how it is supposed to be?

The inside edge of the circle cut-out are finished and sealed nicely.  I would have thought all the edges would be like this. 

Please look at your Sabrina and tell me if yours is like this.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Here is how the inside edge of the circle cut out is finished and sealed for a comparison.


----------



## DesigningStyle

The purse strap (where two pieces of leather are sandwiched together) are sealed/glazed seamlessly.


----------



## DesigningStyle

ETenebris said:


> Sigh. I ordered two MM cuffs when Marco did the promotion but did not order a bag, so I had to pay for both AND pay the 25 Euros express shipping fee. My cuffs were scheduled to arrive on the 13th and are still not here. Marco contacted TNT who said they got stuck in customs and would be here two days later. That was early last week. When they did not arrive by Saturday, I opened an investigation with FedEx. All their tracking shows is that the package was released on April 13th in Memphis, TN, and “No scheduled delivery date [is] available at this time.” FedEx was supposed to contact me today, since the Memphis facility was closed when they got back to me on Saturday. So far no call and no update on the tracking information. I assume it is lost at this point.


So sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## Aminu

I'm new to MM and have been poring over all your photos and learning what I can about the leathers and styles, as I'm looking to get a medium-sized, structured tote in a hardwearing leather (well, more that one probably!) I contacted MM with my queries and Marco replied saying that all the styles are still available, even if they're not on the website - which is great, but sort of unhelpful for a newbie. I haven't been able to find the dimensions of the Midi Divina or Little Miss M, can someone help? He also suggested Pompei or Flat Calf for a more structured bag, can you tell me the differences between these two? I want a bag that won't collapse and crease, but also won't mark and scratch easily and was thinking the Merinos was a happy medium. Not a fan of anything super textured, or too smooth and shiny! I'll get this all figured out eventually!


----------



## vink

yellow_tulip said:


> Took the Penelope messenger on holidays with me..loving how much it can fit.
> I forgot to add the two passport and the husband's stuff like wallet and sunnies.



Wow! This bag can hold This Much?!?!? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] It’s amazing! The leather is pretty, too! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> I'm new to MM and have been poring over all your photos and learning what I can about the leathers and styles, as I'm looking to get a medium-sized, structured tote in a hardwearing leather (well, more that one probably!) I contacted MM with my queries and Marco replied saying that all the styles are still available, even if they're not on the website - which is great, but sort of unhelpful for a newbie. I haven't been able to find the dimensions of the Midi Divina or Little Miss M, can someone help? He also suggested Pompei or Flat Calf for a more structured bag, can you tell me the differences between these two? I want a bag that won't collapse and crease, but also won't mark and scratch easily and was thinking the Merinos was a happy medium. Not a fan of anything super textured, or too smooth and shiny! I'll get this all figured out eventually!



If you want structured, I’d go with Marco on Pompeii and Flat calf. Also, I’d like to chim in on Vacchetta, but I don’t know about marking on them. I only have one Vacchetta and it’s fine. No marking so far. Merino is soft and bendy. You may need backing for it to be structured and even with that, it could still flop. [emoji848]

And for style, try this thread. [emoji4] 

Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.p...erence-Pictures-Only-***no-chatter***.908113/


----------



## TotinScience

@DesigningStyle , can confirm, my Sabrinas are both like that.


----------



## msd_bags

Aminu said:


> I'm new to MM and have been poring over all your photos and learning what I can about the leathers and styles, as I'm looking to get a medium-sized, structured tote in a hardwearing leather (well, more that one probably!) I contacted MM with my queries and Marco replied saying that all the styles are still available, even if they're not on the website - which is great, but sort of unhelpful for a newbie. I haven't been able to find the dimensions of the Midi Divina or Little Miss M, can someone help? He also suggested Pompei or Flat Calf for a more structured bag, can you tell me the differences between these two? I want a bag that won't collapse and crease, but also won't mark and scratch easily and was thinking the Merinos was a happy medium. Not a fan of anything super textured, or too smooth and shiny! I'll get this all figured out eventually!


I have both the Pompei and Flat calf and they really do well for structured styles. The Pompei is on the matte side while Flat calf is shiny.  My bags are Angelica and Muse. If you need handheld totes (with long strap for shoulder carry) then I recommend these styles. The Muse is quite a big bag so maybe you can also look at the midi Muse.


----------



## DesigningStyle

TotinScience said:


> @DesigningStyle , can confirm, my Sabrinas are both like that.


 Thank you Tot.  It is curious as to why those edges aren't sealed and fully glazed.  I mean why finish the inside edges of the cutout and the edges of the strap but leave those unfinished.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Aminu said:


> I'm new to MM and have been poring over all your photos and learning what I can about the leathers and styles, as I'm looking to get a medium-sized, structured tote in a hardwearing leather (well, more that one probably!) I contacted MM with my queries and Marco replied saying that all the styles are still available, even if they're not on the website - which is great, but sort of unhelpful for a newbie. I haven't been able to find the dimensions of the Midi Divina or Little Miss M, can someone help? He also suggested Pompei or Flat Calf for a more structured bag, can you tell me the differences between these two? I want a bag that won't collapse and crease, but also won't mark and scratch easily and was thinking the Merinos was a happy medium. Not a fan of anything super textured, or too smooth and shiny! I'll get this all figured out eventually!


Merinos is too smooshy.  It is on par with your favorite smooshy leather jacket.


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Merinos is too smooshy.  It is on par with your favorite smooshy leather jacket.



Now, you make me wonder if Marco will ever release an outer wear line. A leather coat in merino would be dreamy. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## yellow_tulip

vink said:


> Wow! This bag can hold This Much?!?!? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] It’s amazing! The leather is pretty, too! [emoji4]


Yes! I didn't really check the dimensions when ordering this bag so it was a nice suprise and perfect for travelling!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Marco was kind enough to find me the exact color of leather to special order.  Little Zhoe reveal to come!  I would love to have a peek into the workshop and all the leather, fabric, and thread colors stored there.


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you Tot.  It is curious as to why those edges aren't sealed and fully glazed.  I mean why finish the inside edges of the cutout and the edges of the strap but leave those unfinished.



Don’t have a Sabrina but I wonder if it has something to do with how the bag drapes? Are those edges where the bag is meant to fold? I wonder if the glazing there could crack due to being one single edge.


----------



## Aminu

vink said:


> If you want structured, I’d go with Marco on Pompeii and Flat calf. Also, I’d like to chim in on Vacchetta, but I don’t know about marking on them. I only have one Vacchetta and it’s fine. No marking so far. Merino is soft and bendy. You may need backing for it to be structured and even with that, it could still flop. [emoji848]





msd_bags said:


> I have both the Pompei and Flat calf and they really do well for structured styles. The Pompei is on the matte side while Flat calf is shiny.  My bags are Angelica and Muse. If you need handheld totes (with long strap for shoulder carry) then I recommend these styles. The Muse is quite a big bag so maybe you can also look at the midi Muse.





DesigningStyle said:


> Merinos is too smooshy.  It is on par with your favorite smooshy leather jacket.



Thank you all! It's hard to know without seeing and feeling the leathers in person. I believe Marco is going to send me samples, which will help. In any case,  from all the photos I've seen, the Pompei and Flat Calf are too smooth. I like a bit of texture, something like Saffiano. Shame about the Merinos. I actually love the look of the Pebbled, but perhaps it will be too soft and collapsable too.  Perhaps the Vacchetta then... I'm most interested in the Midi Divina, Little Miss M and Modena styles. If anyone has all three, it would be great to see a side-by-side comparison so I can gauge the sizes.


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> Thank you all! It's hard to know without seeing and feeling the leathers in person. I believe Marco is going to send me samples, which will help. In any case,  from all the photos I've seen, the Pompei and Flat Calf are too smooth. I like a bit of texture, something like Saffiano. Shame about the Merinos. I actually love the look of the Pebbled, but perhaps it will be too soft and collapsable too.  Perhaps the Vacchetta then... I'm most interested in the Midi Divina, Little Miss M and Modena styles. If anyone has all three, it would be great to see a side-by-side comparison so I can gauge the sizes.


You can never go wrong with vacchetta which I consider to be the gold standard of leathers!!


----------



## Kylacove

What makes vacchetta the gold standard ? Honest question. People say that but also that it is high maintenance and heavy. Why would you pick vacchetta over other leather?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> What makes vacchetta the gold standard ? Honest question. People say that but also that it is high maintenance and heavy. Why would you pick vacchetta over other leather?


I like high maintenance leathers because I love patina!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It's my first order ever! How long does it usually take for an order to be shipped? I think Marco had to special order my leather, so there might be even more of a wait. I'm super excited though, and a little bit nervous!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm fairly new also, but I have been getting shipping notices about 2 weeks after placing the orders and takes another 3 days to be delivered. You have to sign for the delivery. Hope that helps. Two weeks feels like a long time when I'm waiting for a new treasure but it's really not for what we are getting.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> What makes vacchetta the gold standard ? Honest question. People say that but also that it is high maintenance and heavy. Why would you pick vacchetta over other leather?


I am not sure why you think it is high maintenance?  To me it looks and feels luxurious. In the same pelt you can have varying textures as well. I have bags in 7 different MM leathers and vacchetta looks more expensive. It is hard to describe.


----------



## Kylacove

Some forums talk about vacchetta showing marks and scratches until it finally develops a patina. And keep away from any rain until the patina is there. Just sounded high maintenance until it ages.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I like high maintenance leathers because I love patina!



I have brought this up before but still really do not understand.  I think vacchetta means that the leather itself is undyed, untreated, etc., like the handles on an LV.  It is a process, not a type of leather. And they do patina. Clearly MM's leathers are dyed and his "vacchetta" has some type of protectant on it according to Collette. So is it really vacchetta?  If you google it you get this definition:
"Vachetta is untreated Italian leather generally used on luggage and luxury handbags such as Coach and Louis Vuitton.  When first purchased Vachetta leather is a light beige colour, but it is designed to age (a process called Patina), so it will go a dark brown shade over the years and with use. Patina is an unavoidable process as Vachetta is susceptible to water, stains and exposure to sunlight." 

Does anyone know any more about this?  I suppose we could ask MM.


----------



## Kylacove

I think Dooneys florentine leathers are similar,  at least their descriptions. That's what I think of anyway.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's my first order ever! How long does it usually take for an order to be shipped? I think Marco had to special order my leather, so there might be even more of a wait. I'm super excited though, and a little bit nervous!


My shortest ever order turnaround was a Saturday order and Friday delivery (when they were with DHL).  The longest was over 2 months - BUT, that was 1) the 40% off sale which was massively popular 2) my order was in leather they ran out of and 3) they had to wait to hear from the tannery that was on vacation to see if the leather would ever come back AFTER the workshop itself were to return from its vacation. So overall, I'd say a 1-2 weeks + shipping time is about right on average.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's my first order ever! How long does it usually take for an order to be shipped? I think Marco had to special order my leather, so there might be even more of a wait. I'm super excited though, and a little bit nervous!


Belle, I am not sure how long it will take,  but it will seem like a year!!!   But when you open that bag....happiness !!!!!


----------



## soramillay

Sickgrl13 said:


> Marco was kind enough to find me the exact color of leather to special order.  Little Zhoe reveal to come!  I would love to have a peek into the workshop and all the leather, fabric, and thread colors stored there.



Have you read the blog posts about the workshop? They’re a fun read! Fun fact: my little Miss M was the one being made in the photos.



Aminu said:


> Thank you all! It's hard to know without seeing and feeling the leathers in person. I believe Marco is going to send me samples, which will help. In any case,  from all the photos I've seen, the Pompei and Flat Calf are too smooth. I like a bit of texture, something like Saffiano. Shame about the Merinos. I actually love the look of the Pebbled, but perhaps it will be too soft and collapsable too.  Perhaps the Vacchetta then... I'm most interested in the Midi Divina, Little Miss M and Modena styles. If anyone has all three, it would be great to see a side-by-side comparison so I can gauge the sizes.



The blog is a useful resource for information, especially measurements and size comparisons.
Colette reviews the Little Miss M here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/?q=Miss+m

“Approximate measurements are:  Width: cm. 30 (11.8”), Height: cm. 22,5 (8.8”), Depth: cm. 10 (3.9”) and Strap drop: from cm. 27 to cm. 33 (from 10.6” min. to 13” max).  I made no customization requests with this style.”

There is a large version of the Miss M, which I do not have, but you can find pictures of it in the photo gallery.

Colette didn’t review the Midi Divina, unfortunately. I sold mine a while back, so I can’t help there. I hope one of the other ladies can measure theirs for you. I think Hopeless Bag Girl has one?

About leathers, nappa can be stiff too as Marco will reinforce it. It has a luxe texture and isn’t shiny smooth. Croc and Venezia are stiff and textured leathers. I don’t know if Venezia is still being offered.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Marco was kind enough to find me the exact color of leather to special order.  Little Zhoe reveal to come!  I would love to have a peek into the workshop and all the leather, fabric, and thread colors stored there.


I am excited to see your special order leather Little Zhoe. My last bag was a special order leather Zhoe. It is so exciting getting a special order. I have ordered two special order leather bags from MM. My peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate and the pink with mauve undertone nappa Zhoe. I can't wait to see your new bag. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> Have you read the blog posts about the workshop? They’re a fun read! Fun fact: my little Miss M was the one being made in the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The blog is a useful resource for information, especially measurements and size comparisons.
> Colette reviews the Little Miss M here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/?q=Miss+m
> 
> “Approximate measurements are:  Width: cm. 30 (11.8”), Height: cm. 22,5 (8.8”), Depth: cm. 10 (3.9”) and Strap drop: from cm. 27 to cm. 33 (from 10.6” min. to 13” max).  I made no customization requests with this style.”
> 
> There is a large version of the Miss M, which I do not have, but you can find pictures of it in the photo gallery.
> 
> Colette didn’t review the Midi Divina, unfortunately. I sold mine a while back, so I can’t help there. I hope one of the other ladies can measure theirs for you. I think Hopeless Bag Girl has one?
> 
> About leathers, nappa can be stiff too as Marco will reinforce it. It has a luxe texture and isn’t shiny smooth. Croc and Venezia are stiff and textured leathers. I don’t know if Venezia is still being offered.


for me, my absolute favorite is Napa followed by Vachetta.


----------



## DesigningStyle

soramillay said:


> Don’t have a Sabrina but I wonder if it has something to do with how the bag drapes? Are those edges where the bag is meant to fold? I wonder if the glazing there could crack due to being one single edge.


It doesn't seem like that would be the case.


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> Have you read the blog posts about the workshop? They’re a fun read! Fun fact: my little Miss M was the one being made in the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The blog is a useful resource for information, especially measurements and size comparisons.
> Colette reviews the Little Miss M here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/?q=Miss+m
> 
> “Approximate measurements are:  Width: cm. 30 (11.8”), Height: cm. 22,5 (8.8”), Depth: cm. 10 (3.9”) and Strap drop: from cm. 27 to cm. 33 (from 10.6” min. to 13” max).  I made no customization requests with this style.”
> 
> There is a large version of the Miss M, which I do not have, but you can find pictures of it in the photo gallery.
> 
> Colette didn’t review the Midi Divina, unfortunately. I sold mine a while back, so I can’t help there. I hope one of the other ladies can measure theirs for you. I think Hopeless Bag Girl has one?
> 
> About leathers, nappa can be stiff too as Marco will reinforce it. It has a luxe texture and isn’t shiny smooth. Croc and Venezia are stiff and textured leathers. I don’t know if Venezia is still being offered.



Hopeless just sold the midi divina to me!  It’s in transit though.  I’m a Goldilocks with bags... don’t want too big or too small. But I do love little muse.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

soramillay said:


> Croc and Venezia are stiff and textured leathers. I don’t know if Venezia is still being offered.



I purchased a black Venezia Zhoe last June.  So if Venezia has been discontinued, it must have been within the last year.  Love my Venezia Zhoe, it feels timeless but interesting in its texture, and durable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Hopeless just sold the midi divina to me!  It’s in transit though.  I’m a Goldilocks with bags... don’t want too big or too small. But I do love little muse.



Yes and I sold the black vachetta one to emmAr


----------



## Aminu

Coastal jewel said:


> Hopeless just sold the midi divina to me!  It’s in transit though.  I’m a Goldilocks with bags... don’t want too big or too small. But I do love little muse.



Please post a photo when it arrives, with the dimensions. Thank you!


----------



## soramillay

Aminu said:


> Please post a photo when it arrives, with the dimensions. Thank you!



I googled and found it: http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/shop/home/72-divina-midi.html

Probably from the old version of the website.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so looking forward to the new satchel to be released soon. At least Marco told me to stay tuned when I asked him.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so looking forward to the new satchel to be released soon. At least Marco told me to stay tuned when I asked him.



Is this the school-bag one?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think so but not sure. I asked about a school satchel and he answered: "A new style that I adore is finally ready to debut. Stay tuned."


----------



## soramillay

Aminu said:


> Thank you all! It's hard to know without seeing and feeling the leathers in person. I believe Marco is going to send me samples, which will help. In any case,  from all the photos I've seen, the Pompei and Flat Calf are too smooth. I like a bit of texture, something like Saffiano. Shame about the Merinos. I actually love the look of the Pebbled, but perhaps it will be too soft and collapsable too.  Perhaps the Vacchetta then... I'm most interested in the Midi Divina, Little Miss M and Modena styles. If anyone has all three, it would be great to see a side-by-side comparison so I can gauge the sizes.



About the nature of leather, it really depends on the bag too. You will see structured bags like the Zhoe and Aura made with merinos and pebbled and they keep their structure. So it depends on the bag. Midi Divina and Miss M are very structured designs, and will likely keep their shapes no matter what leather you choose. Modena is a wonderful tote (just carried it today) but will soften unless made with a very stiff leather like Pompeii. Yup, it’s confusing! After a few bags, you get the feel of it... 

Also, if you’re wondering where all the bag trading is taking place, it’s our Facebook group, Massaccesi BST.


----------



## emmaAr

Aminu said:


> Thank you all! It's hard to know without seeing and feeling the leathers in person. I believe Marco is going to send me samples, which will help. In any case,  from all the photos I've seen, the Pompei and Flat Calf are too smooth. I like a bit of texture, something like Saffiano. Shame about the Merinos. I actually love the look of the Pebbled, but perhaps it will be too soft and collapsable too.  Perhaps the Vacchetta then... I'm most interested in the Midi Divina, Little Miss M and Modena styles. If anyone has all three, it would be great to see a side-by-side comparison so I can gauge the sizes.


I don’t have the Little Miss M but hope these photos of the Modena and Midi Divina (with Selene straps) will help.

@HopelessBagGirl I love this bag - definitely one of my favourites!


----------



## Sickgrl13

soramillay said:


> Have you read the blog posts about the workshop? They’re a fun read! Fun fact: my little Miss M was the one being made in the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> The blog is a useful resource for information, especially measurements and size comparisons.
> Colette reviews the Little Miss M here: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.sg/?q=Miss+m
> 
> “Approximate measurements are:  Width: cm. 30 (11.8”), Height: cm. 22,5 (8.8”), Depth: cm. 10 (3.9”) and Strap drop: from cm. 27 to cm. 33 (from 10.6” min. to 13” max).  I made no customization requests with this style.”
> 
> There is a large version of the Miss M, which I do not have, but you can find pictures of it in the photo gallery.
> 
> Colette didn’t review the Midi Divina, unfortunately. I sold mine a while back, so I can’t help there. I hope one of the other ladies can measure theirs for you. I think Hopeless Bag Girl has one?
> 
> About leathers, nappa can be stiff too as Marco will reinforce it. It has a luxe texture and isn’t shiny smooth. Croc and Venezia are stiff and textured leathers. I don’t know if Venezia is still being offered.


I have read the workshop posts but I still would love to see the workshop area were he stores all the materials.  I can't imagine what a riot of color it must be.   How cool your Miss Miss M was the one featured.  I wish Marco or Colette would do more of those things.  Hey, if Marco needs a volunteer guest blogger/content marketer, I am game for a trip to Italy! 


djfmn said:


> I am excited to see your special order leather Little Zhoe. My last bag was a special order leather Zhoe. It is so exciting getting a special order. I have ordered two special order leather bags from MM. My peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate and the pink with mauve undertone nappa Zhoe. I can't wait to see your new bag.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


  Thank you dear!  I am so Marco is able to make all our handbag dreams a reality.  That peachy pink nappa is TDF.  I know I was gung ho about hot pink and he delivered, but I got side tracked with this special order color.  There is no doubt I am still thinking of a hot pink Little Zhoe as my next bag.


----------



## soramillay

emmaAr said:


> I don’t have the Little Miss M but hope these photos of the Modena and Midi Divina (with Selene straps) will help.
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl I love this bag - definitely one of my favourites!



Gorgeous! I love the Modena in Aquila Matte! And I don’t know if I said this before, but HBG, it was pretty genius to put the Selene straps on the Divina so they fold down for crossbody wear.



Sickgrl13 said:


> I have read the workshop posts but I still would love to see the workshop area were he stores all the materials.  I can't imagine what a riot of color it must be.   How cool your Miss Miss M was the one featured.  I wish Marco or Colette would do more of those things.  Hey, if Marco needs a volunteer guest blogger/content marketer, I am game for a trip to Italy!
> Thank you dear!  I am so Marco is able to make all our handbag dreams a reality.  That peachy pink nappa is TDF.  I know I was gung ho about hot pink and he delivered, but I got side tracked with this special order color.  There is no doubt I am still thinking of a hot pink Little Zhoe as my next bag.



It would be so fun to visit the tanneries and leather warehouse. I imagine it would be like Project Runway when the designers go to Mood. And +1 on that peachy pink nappa! Ever since I saw djfmn’s bag, i’ve been trying to figure out what bag I could make in that color. But of course, I also feel the same about the China Blue Athene and a bunch of other leathers. Maybe the aforementioned new satchel design will spark inspiration. Like when the Modena came out, I knew immediately what leathers I would use for it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think so but not sure. I asked about a school satchel and he answered: "A new style that I adore is finally ready to debut. Stay tuned."


Sounds interesting, hopefully there are different sizes!


----------



## Taimi

My new Zhoe in everose diamond leather arrived today! The light gunmetal hardware goes well with the leather. 







And I’m really looking forward to a school satchel style! [emoji3]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beautiful!


----------



## obscurity7

Taimi said:


> My new Zhoe in everose diamond leather arrived today! The light gunmetal hardware goes well with the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4047552
> 
> View attachment 4047553
> View attachment 4047554
> 
> 
> And I’m really looking forward to a school satchel style! [emoji3]


That diamond leather is really special.  I love that you went bold with a sizable bag in a metallic!  (In general, I've noticed the MM ladies are not shy about color or texture!)  Can't wait to see some mod shots.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Lobster rock strap from Etsy


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tulipano! How cute! According to the blog there appears to be more Pompei colors too.



http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/tulipano-glorious-tulipano-lovely.html?m=1


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think so but not sure. I asked about a school satchel and he answered: "A new style that I adore is finally ready to debut. Stay tuned."


Yes it is.   I am so excited!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh goodness... must I say Midi on this?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oh gee I love black bags, will have to get a little muse in black Pompei, but now there's a dark gray Pompei too! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 4047678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulipano! How cute! According to the blog there appears to be more Pompei colors too.
> 
> 
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/tulipano-glorious-tulipano-lovely.html?m=1


OMG!!!!   Color blocking options galore!!!!!!!

And amethyst Pompeii.  

And the draining of my bank account continues....


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh goodness... must I say Midi on this?


That I do not know.  Just that he loves ths style and told me last week there was one coming!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I love the Tulipano!! I like that it's raw, and I love that he's thinking about his customers who like to customize! And I think the style itself is quite bold, cute, and original


----------



## fashionista1984

I think I’m going to order Tulipano with amethyst and Ocher exterior and Black Interior. Idk how I feel about raw so I may add the lining option....hmmm


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love the Tulipano!! I like that it's raw, and I love that he's thinking about his customers who like to customize! And I think the style itself is quite bold, cute, and original


It is really clever. And those of you who love colorblocking are going to have a blast with this one.


----------



## mleleigh

What a creative design! I’m also liking the white natural flat calf. 

Not sure if this shape / size will fit my needs right now, but I always love seeing the new designs.


----------



## vink

emmaAr said:


> I don’t have the Little Miss M but hope these photos of the Modena and Midi Divina (with Selene straps) will help.
> 
> @HopelessBagGirl I love this bag - definitely one of my favourites!



Your Modena is really lovely!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] May I know the color and leather name?


----------



## Kylacove

I love how the designs are becoming more daring since the simpler styles of a couple years ago. This is really unique and beauriful but my money tree has been plucked empty.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> I love how the designs are becoming more daring since the simpler styles of a couple years ago.


Same here. I’m enjoying the evolution of the brand.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I love how the designs are becoming more daring since the simpler styles of a couple years ago. This is really unique and beauriful but my money tree has been plucked empty.


Mine too BUT I have money put back for the satchel style!  And wow the special pricing he put on the Tulipano is awesome. MM just keeps on raising the bar.  I may have to get a part time job


----------



## Kylacove

I do wonder about the weight of 3 layers of leather on the Tulipano.


----------



## obscurity7

A combination of platinum and everose glitter pompei would be stunning.  Or light grey flat calf and sugarcane glitter pompei.  Or... yeah, no, I need to just stop and really consider what I want in a bag.

Speaking of, for those who have made modifications to existing models, at what point does Marco say "no, you're trying to design your own bag, that's too much"?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So when are we getting a school style satchel?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Love raw leather interiors.  It hearkens back to to the day of Coach being made in NYC.  So I am guessing that you could slip papers, keys, phone in the exterior part?  Is that the idea that the exterior functions as a slip pocket?  If so, are those two snaps strong enough to hold it?  Or is there a chance it will unsnap?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Tulipano!  Wow that's a stunner!  If I'm being honest, I would say there haven't been a lot of the newer MM designs that have appealed to me, but this one, especially if it were to be offered in a Midi size, would be on my must-have list.

It will be a while before I can order a Tulipano for myself, but that just gives me the chance to think long and hard about the color combination.


----------



## mleleigh

obscurity7 said:


> Speaking of, for those who have made modifications to existing models, at what point does Marco say "no, you're trying to design your own bag, that's too much"?



It mostly depends on if the mod strays too far from his original design. For example, I asked if the Venus straps could be put on a Daphne (replacing the existing straps) and he said that was too far removed from the original design.

However, I’ve had other mods done such as an exterior flat pocket added to a Daphne and the Arianna external messenger straps added to an Angelica (@msd_bags inspo) without issue.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So when are we getting a school style satchel?


I don’t know but he said soon.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> Tulipano!  Wow that's a stunner!  If I'm being honest, I would say there haven't been a lot of the newer MM designs that have appealed to me, but this one, especially if it were to be offered in a Midi size, would be on my must-have list.
> 
> It will be a while before I can order a Tulipano for myself, but that just gives me the chance to think long and hard about the color combination.


Which will not be an easy decision considering all of the options. But what fun!


----------



## Kylacove

Claudia Herzog said:


> Tulipano!  Wow that's a stunner!  If I'm being honest, I would say there haven't been a lot of the newer MM designs that have appealed to me, but this one, especially if it were to be offered in a Midi size, would be on my must-have list.
> 
> It will be a while before I can order a Tulipano for myself, but that just gives me the chance to think long and hard about the color combination.


What size do you consider midi? The outer bag is 12.5 in so the inner bags have to be smaller to fit. It's not mini but I consider it mid sized.


----------



## obscurity7

mleleigh said:


> It mostly depends on if the mod strays too far from his original design. For example, I asked if the Venus straps could be put on a Daphne (replacing the existing straps) and he said that was too far removed from the original design.
> 
> However, I’ve had other mods done such as an exterior flat pocket added to a Daphne and the Arianna external messenger straps added to an Angelica (@msd_bags inspo) without issue.


I should probably wait, then.  If someone crossed the midi Angel with the Siena, they'd have it just about right.  Maybe this school satchel will be my answer.  ::fingers crossed::


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Since Emma was so pleased with her bag from me I needed to say how pleased I am with my bag from her.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm carrying it now. Taupe goes with everything! And I love the nabuk. And the midi Minerva in this leather. I didn't love it in a different leather funnily enough. I can't figure out why. I think I maybe love the slight thick/stiffness of the nabuk combined with the teddy bear softness and mold-to-your-body style? In a floppier leather it just puddles but nabuk has enough body to stand up a little bit.


----------



## obscurity7

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Since Emma was so pleased with her bag from me I needed to say how pleased I am with my bag from her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4047858
> 
> I'm carrying it now. Taupe goes with everything! And I love the nabuk. And the midi Minerva in this leather. I didn't love it in a different leather funnily enough. I can't figure out why. I think I maybe love the slight thick/stiffness of the nabuk combined with the teddy bear softness and mold-to-your-body style? In a floppier leather it just puddles but nabuk has enough body to stand up a little bit.


I haven't seen too many pictures of the nabuk out in real life.  This is really stunning, and I agree that it appears to have just the right amount of puddliness.  (totally a word)


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> I haven't seen too many pictures of the nabuk out in real life.  This is really stunning, and I agree that it appears to have just the right amount of puddliness.  (totally a word)


I have a preloved nabuk midi Soulmate from another pooster, and it is a luscious leather.  Plus,  if you get a smudge on it, some very very fine sandpaper and a light touch  and presto,  It is gone, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I do wonder about the weight of 3 layers of leather on the Tulipano.


Good point..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

obscurity7 said:


> I haven't seen too many pictures of the nabuk out in real life.  This is really stunning, and I agree that it appears to have just the right amount of puddliness.  (totally a word)



It really has a nice body, it's very thick but doesn't feel heavy and heaven to touch. I am really a fan even though I never thought I would be.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It really has a nice body, it's very thick but doesn't feel heavy and heaven to touch. I am really a fan even though I never thought I would be.


I agree.  It was never on my radar but I wanted to try a Soulmate without a center compartment.  I like the leather but still have not decided if the Soulmate style will work for me.  I have not carried it enough yet.


----------



## Aminu

soramillay said:


> About the nature of leather, it really depends on the bag too. You will see structured bags like the Zhoe and Aura made with merinos and pebbled and they keep their structure. So it depends on the bag. Midi Divina and Miss M are very structured designs, and will likely keep their shapes no matter what leather you choose. Modena is a wonderful tote (just carried it today) but will soften unless made with a very stiff leather like Pompeii. Yup, it’s confusing! After a few bags, you get the feel of it...
> 
> Also, if you’re wondering where all the bag trading is taking place, it’s our Facebook group, Massaccesi BST.



Yes, I did wonder whether the more structured bags would still hold their shape in the softer leathers. I love how the Midi Divina looks in pebbled. Hmmm....  I really don't want to make an expensive mistake! I've already joined the BST page, seen some tempting offers already!



emmaAr said:


> I don’t have the Little Miss M but hope these photos of the Modena and Midi Divina (with Selene straps) will help.



Thank you for the photos! Please can you tell me how you chose the leathers and how they're holding up?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

For those who don't read the MM emails....Didn't see this one on the blog, but it's in the email.


----------



## Coastal jewel

MM responded....

I've already created a "Little Tulipano" since I knew we'd surely have received that kind of request. We've already booked some Little Tulipano for some customers. Size is similar to Little Muse.

All the best,
Marco


I love little muse.. so I’m in.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> MM responded....
> 
> I've already created a "Little Tulipano" since I knew we'd surely have received that kind of request. We've already booked some Little Tulipano for some customers. Size is similar to Little Muse.
> 
> All the best,
> Marco
> 
> 
> I love little muse.. so I’m in.


I got the same email!! Little Tulipiano! How fun is that


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> MM responded....
> 
> I've already created a "Little Tulipano" since I knew we'd surely have received that kind of request. We've already booked some Little Tulipano for some customers. Size is similar to Little Muse.
> 
> All the best,
> Marco
> 
> 
> I love little muse.. so I’m in.



Gah!  I need to unsee this news about a Little Tulipano.   Just take all my money, why don’t you?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> MM responded....
> 
> I've already created a "Little Tulipano" since I knew we'd surely have received that kind of request. We've already booked some Little Tulipano for some customers. Size is similar to Little Muse.
> 
> All the best,
> Marco
> 
> 
> I love little muse.. so I’m in.


Lol! That's too funny.


----------



## Coastal jewel

No just haul out the samples and design away.

Black cherry and black Napa? 
Black  and eggplant Pompeii? 

Artik and ??? 

I love the glitter Pompeii in blue w the white but white scares me...

Tan and ????


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> I haven't seen too many pictures of the nabuk out in real life.  This is really stunning, and I agree that it appears to have just the right amount of puddliness.  (totally a word)


Perfectly good word!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> No just haul out the samples and design away.



I can’t right now. I just spent a pretty penny on a color blocked Little Zhoe with a special order leather. AND a lipstick Athene Penelope.   I am on ban island until July at least.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I bought two bags off the BST instead.  (And sold 3!) So a busy MM day, in addition to petting that taupe nabuk midi minerva all day....
But no brand new bag in my near future.  Unless that school satchel comes out....
I also asked about gold hardware on the cuff bracelets and he said that was in the works!


----------



## fashionista1984

My new arrivals!


----------



## TotinScience

that Phoebe is SEXY!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

fashionista1984 said:


> My new arrivals!



Awesome color blocking!  [emoji1303]


----------



## southernbelle43

Creative idea on the Phoebe!!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a preloved nabuk midi Soulmate from another pooster, and it is a luscious leather.  Plus,  if you get a smudge on it, some very very fine sandpaper and a light touch  and presto,  It is gone, lol.


I guess that would be poster and not a pooster...hilarious!


----------



## Tankgirl

fashionista1984 said:


> My new arrivals!



Is that Demetra in Blue Africa?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> Awesome color blocking!  [emoji1303]



Oh my gosh.  That phoebe is great.


----------



## fashionista1984

Tankgirl said:


> Is that Demetra in Blue Africa?



No it’s a Calista


----------



## Tankgirl

fashionista1984 said:


> No it’s a Calista



Is it in Blue Africa?


----------



## msd_bags

Wow, I love that there are now more Pompeii color options!! And Tulipano is just genius!


----------



## vink

And now, phoebe is back on my list.


----------



## fashionista1984

Tankgirl said:


> Is it in Blue Africa?



Yep


----------



## msd_bags

fashionista1984 said:


> My new arrivals!


Wow, that Phoebe is such a beauty!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@fashionista1984 Ive thought about colorblocking a Phoebe, so thanks for sharing. Now I have a much better idea of how it will look!


----------



## Coastal jewel

fashionista1984 said:


> My new arrivals!



What leathers did you use on the phoebe?  and what is the color lock charge on this?


----------



## vink

I can’t wait to see More of the diamond leather!


----------



## Taimi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! [emoji4]



obscurity7 said:


> That diamond leather is really special.  I love that you went bold with a sizable bag in a metallic!  (In general, I've noticed the MM ladies are not shy about color or texture!)  Can't wait to see some mod shots.



Thank you! [emoji4] I love the everose colour overall. I tried to take a comparison pic of the everose diamond Zhoe and the everose pompei grande Aura, but the lighting was so bad so I’ll just have to try it later in another room when I have more time. I don’t do mod shots, I’m sorry. I do appreciate everyone who takes them as they are very helpful. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

I was also thinking that the smaller Tulipano would be better for me. Then I read the post that it already exists! Have to stay put and save money, have to stay put and save money... I’d love to have a orange bag. It could be the Tulipano! The outer bag could be in orange pompei and the inner bag in flamingo merinos! Oh no, have to save some money first. [emoji56]


----------



## fashionista1984

Coastal jewel said:


> What leathers did you use on the phoebe?  and what is the color lock charge on this?



Cherry red Nappa, black Nappa, pewter diamond. 30 euro for the colorblocking


----------



## southernbelle43

Do I have the sweetest hubby in the whole world!  He told me he moved my bag (the Theia) from the kitchen counter top because it was close to my indoor herb garden lights and it might fade the color. Swoon.  I think I will keep him.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm 


Taimi said:


> I was also thinking that the smaller Tulipano would be better for me. Then I read the post that it already exists! Have to stay put and save money, have to stay put and save money... I’d love to have a orange bag. It could be the Tulipano! The outer bag could be in orange pompei and the inner bag in flamingo merinos! Oh no, have to save some money first. [emoji56]


I'm rather confused about the inner bag and shell configuration. The description seems to say the inner bag fits into the shell and another place is says the shell is the innermost layer. I'm also wondering if the gap between the outer and inner bag would create a pocket for phone and keys, or would they get lost.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I'm
> 
> I'm rather confused about the inner bag and shell configuration. The description seems to say the inner bag fits into the shell and another place is says the shell is the innermost layer. I'm also wondering if the gap between the outer and inner bag would create a pocket for phone and keys, or would they get lost.


The email from  Collette shows the shell and the inner bag from all different angles. Did you get that one? Here are the pictures she posted.


----------



## DesigningStyle

fashionista1984 said:


> My new arrivals!


They are both so fabulous!


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> The email from  Collette shows the shell and the inner bag from all different angles. Did you get that one? Here are the pictures she posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049187
> View attachment 4049189
> View attachment 4049190
> View attachment 4049192
> View attachment 4049193



I had to read through it again.  I think the shell is the inner part of the outside bag.  (If that makes sense)

Now... the special is 2 colors.. one leather, so I assume that means picking either Pompeii of Flat calf but you can pick two colors within that leather group?


----------



## Kylacove

NVM I now think there are only 2 layers to this bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Now I am confused. From Collette’s post it looks to me that there are only two pieces,  the inner removable bag and the shell that holds it which is composed of two leathers?.


----------



## Kylacove

You could be right that the picture of the shell is of the outer colorblocked part. I actually like that better than the 3 pieces I first thought.  The snaps can be undone to exchange the inner bag for another color bag if you want. In other words this style allows mixing outer leather shells with inner bags to give multiple combos.


----------



## lignecpq

Oooh! Good to know. Hearing this makes me want to wait to see the satchel bag before trying to modify the Grande Aura with a top handle. The satchel may be just what I need. Thanks for the information and your advice everyone!! 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think so but not sure. I asked about a school satchel and he answered: "A new style that I adore is finally ready to debut. Stay tuned."


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> You could be right that the picture of the shell is of the outer colorblocked part. I actually like that better than the 3 pieces I first thought.  The snaps can be undone to exchange the inner bag for another color bag if you want. In other words this style allows mixing outer leather shells with inner bags to give multiple combos.


It does which means choosing leathers and colors to use to leave multiple options open just got more complicated.  Lol
My savings are intact waiting for the satchel!  Hurry Marco!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> You could be right that the picture of the shell is of the outer colorblocked part. I actually like that better than the 3 pieces I first thought.  The snaps can be undone to exchange the inner bag for another color bag if you want. In other words this style allows mixing outer leather shells with inner bags to give multiple combos.



Yes. I think two pieces...  the outside can be color blocked (or not)  and the inside can be the same leather or different.  The outside has to be Pompeii or Flat Calf and the inner bag can be any leather buy vachetta.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Just had a browse on the website and noticed some of the older styles are now appearing and the Africa leather is also back. Makes me want to put an order through for something anything ha! 

Just a question for you guys with multiple of Marcos bags;
What is your favourite big and small bag? In what colour /leather combo? Are they lightweight? 

My favourite styles of bags are the neverfull for work and pochette metis/celine trio for everything else. 

I'm now waiting patiently for the next sale
Looking forward to hear what your answers are! I am looking to add a large tote style bag and another cross body in fun colours.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I can't figure out how to edit my post but I forgot to mention the two bags I already have are the Penelope messenger in lion brown and phoebe in taupe both in pebbled leather.


----------



## msd_bags

yellow_tulip said:


> Just had a browse on the website and noticed some of the older styles are now appearing and the Africa leather is also back. Makes me want to put an order through for something anything ha!
> 
> Just a question for you guys with multiple of Marcos bags;
> What is your favourite big and small bag? In what colour /leather combo? Are they lightweight?
> 
> My favourite styles of bags are the neverfull for work and pochette metis/celine trio for everything else.
> 
> I'm now waiting patiently for the next sale
> Looking forward to hear what your answers are! I am looking to add a large tote style bag and another cross body in fun colours.


I have (had) nappa, merinos, africa, pebbled, pompei, verona, natural calf, and here are my faves:
   for structured bags - pompei/natural calf   (Angelica, Muse)
   bags that allow slouch - nappa   (midi Minerva, midi Selene)

Sorry, I may not have answered your big/small bag question.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lol. You are going to get opinions that are completely opposing!
This is sort of akin to asking which of your children you love  the most!  I have selene, Daphne, Zhoe, Aphrodite, soulmate, sabrina, theia, penelope and penelope midis. . Right now my favorite is the Theia in Verona. Tomorrow,  well.....
Here is my list (purely subjective of course)
Best tote is the selene. Easy to get into, holds a lot.  In merinos it  is fairly lightweight BUT it will slouch a lot in that leather.  I also have it in Africa but it is a little heavier. Holds its shape better. 
Best small bag is the Penelope.  Do not do crossbody so others can help you with that
Most elegant leather is Vacchetta, most elegant bag is Zhoe
Best everyday leathers are Verona and Africa.  Easy to maintain and wear well  Pebbled does too, but not my favorite
Smoothest, silkiest is nappa
Athene is pretty cool....shiny and slick. 

I am not good at descriptions but some others are great at it.  I really should have stayed out of this and let them do it. 

In summary there are no bad leathers or styles.


----------



## yellow_tulip

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol. You are going to get opinions that are completely opposing!
> This is sort of akin to asking which of your children you love  the most!  I have selene, Daphne, Zhoe, Aphrodite, soulmate, sabrina, theia, penelope and penelope midis. . Right now my favorite is the Theia in Verona. Tomorrow,  well.....
> Here is my list (purely subjective of course)
> Best tote is the selene. Easy to get into, holds a lot.  In merinos it  is fairly lightweight BUT it will slouch a lot in that leather.  I also have it in Africa but it is a little heavier. Holds its shape better.
> Best small bag is the Penelope.  Do not do crossbody so others can help you with that
> Most elegant leather is Vacchetta, most elegant bag is Zhoe
> Best everyday leathers are Verona and Africa.  Easy to maintain and wear well  Pebbled does too, but not my favorite
> Smoothest, silkiest is nappa
> Athene is pretty cool....shiny and slick.
> 
> I am not good at descriptions but some others are great at it.  I really should have stayed out of this and let them do it.
> 
> In summary there are no bad leathers or styles.



Hahah I love it your comment about picking which is your fave child! Sorry should've known better lol. 

Thank you both for the inspiration. I was actually admiring the Selene.


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> Hahah I love it your comment about picking which is your fave child! Sorry should've known better lol.
> 
> Thank you both for the inspiration. I was actually admiring the Selene.





yellow_tulip said:


> Hahah I love it your comment about picking which is your fave child! Sorry should've known better lol.
> 
> Thank you both for the inspiration. I was actually admiring the Selene.


whoops... I forgot to tell you that I have NO full size MM bags which are huge!  I only have midi sizes.


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> Just had a browse on the website and noticed some of the older styles are now appearing and the Africa leather is also back. Makes me want to put an order through for something anything ha!
> 
> Just a question for you guys with multiple of Marcos bags;
> What is your favourite big and small bag? In what colour /leather combo? Are they lightweight?
> 
> My favourite styles of bags are the neverfull for work and pochette metis/celine trio for everything else.
> 
> I'm now waiting patiently for the next sale
> Looking forward to hear what your answers are! I am looking to add a large tote style bag and another cross body in fun colours.


My favorite is definitely the Zhoe. It's elegant and practical at the same time. It is not big or tiny and it fits all my essentials. I can't wait to see how it could look in pompei. I really wish there were more flat calf colors.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

yellow_tulip said:


> Just had a browse on the website and noticed some of the older styles are now appearing and the Africa leather is also back. Makes me want to put an order through for something anything ha!
> 
> Just a question for you guys with multiple of Marcos bags;
> What is your favourite big and small bag? In what colour /leather combo? Are they lightweight?
> 
> My favourite styles of bags are the neverfull for work and pochette metis/celine trio for everything else.
> 
> I'm now waiting patiently for the next sale
> Looking forward to hear what your answers are! I am looking to add a large tote style bag and another cross body in fun colours.



I love Selene. Both full size and midi. It’s a tote that’s just great. You have to try it to know the difference. I prefer the original open top, but I have the midi with customized zipper top as well. I have huge arms and need to lengthen the straps for midi, but the full size is just perfect. And for plain leather, Selene zip make it even more special with those zippers along the side. 

And for crossbody, I like Theia midi. It’s cute. 

I’m all for slouchy bags so my favorite leathers are Verona, Aquila Matte, and Merino. I like pebble, too, but that’ll depends on the color.  They weight ok, but will never be as light as LV coated canvas. 

Someone compiled this list long time ago so some leathers maybe missing. 

From the lightest weight to the heaviest 
Merinos
Athene
Africa
Nappa
Nabuk
Pebbled calf
Vacchetta


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yellow tulip...  my favorites right now are the daphne, little muse (new) and Penelope messenger.  I have several soulmate midis and use occasionally.  They are a little bit big on me.  I traded something for an Arianna but it’s just too big for me... so It is on the chopping block.  

My personal favorites for leather are Merinos and then pebbled-  I had a vachetta but traded or sold.  I did like the leather but ordered dark brown and I’m so not a dark brown person.    I have an Athene leather but I’m a little harder on my purses...  and athene does tend to show wear  on the corners.

And this group of crazy ladies has found a great way to re home our personal booboos on the Massaccesi Buy Sell Trade Facebook page.  

Good luck!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I love Selene. Both full size and midi. It’s a tote that’s just great. You have to try it to know the difference. I prefer the original open top, but I have the midi with customized zipper top as well. I have huge arms and need to lengthen the straps for midi, but the full size is just perfect. And for plain leather, Selene zip make it even more special with those zippers along the side.
> 
> And for crossbody, I like Theia midi. It’s cute.
> 
> I’m all for slouchy bags so my favorite leathers are Verona, Aquila Matte, and Merino. I like pebble, too, but that’ll depends on the color.  They weight ok, but will never be as light as LV coated canvas.
> 
> Someone compiled this list long time ago so some leathers maybe missing.
> 
> From the lightest weight to the heaviest
> Merinos
> Athene
> Africa
> Nappa
> Nabuk
> Pebbled calf
> Vacchetta


The list was sent to me by Collette.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Yellow tulip...  my favorites right now are the daphne, little muse (new) and Penelope messenger.  I have several soulmate midis and use occasionally.  They are a little bit big on me.  I traded something for an Arianna but it’s just too big for me... so It is on the chopping block.
> 
> My personal favorites for leather are Merinos and then pebbled-  I had a vachetta but traded or sold.  I did like the leather but ordered dark brown and I’m so not a dark brown person.    I have an Athene leather but I’m a little harder on my purses...  and athene does tend to show wear  on the corners.
> 
> And this group of crazy ladies has found a great way to re home our personal booboos on the Massaccesi Buy Sell Trade Facebook page.
> 
> Good luck!


I agree, the BST site on Facebook is priceless. I have bought, sold and traded.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> My favorite is definitely the Zhoe. It's elegant and practical at the same time. It is not big or tiny and it fits all my essentials. I can't wait to see how it could look in pompei. I really wish there were more flat calf colors.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I have a Zhoe in the Tan pompei. I had an extra short strap made. The pompei is a great leather for the Zhoe.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> I have a Zhoe in the Tan pompei. I had an extra short strap made. The pompei is a great leather for the Zhoe.
> View attachment 4049511
> 
> View attachment 4049513



Lenie, what do you think about the Tulipano?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I have a Zhoe in the Tan pompei. I had an extra short strap made. The pompei is a great leather for the Zhoe.
> View attachment 4049511
> 
> View attachment 4049513


That is gorgeous. It suits the Zhoe.


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Lenie, what do you think about the Tulipano?



I like the unique design. I’m thinking about colors-so far Everose and  silver glitter pompei are possible. I would get it with the lining and pockets.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> That is gorgeous. It suits the Zhoe.



I get my bags w this strap now, too, Lenie.  I think you and TenKrat both have done it...


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I get my bags w this strap now, too, Lenie.  I think you and TenKrat both have done it...



Me, too.  I always order a shorter messenger strap.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So I’m thinking  black Napa and caramel.  Wait. It’s summer... light pink Nappa and horizon grey...  OR maybe light grey Pompeii and sugar cane.  Platinum Pompeii looks  nice too. And it will be the little one..  I love you who decide quickly!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> So I’m thinking  black Napa and caramel.  Wait. It’s summer... light pink Nappa and horizon grey...  OR maybe light grey Pompeii and sugar cane.  Platinum Pompeii looks  nice too. And it will be the little one..  I love you who decide quickly!



Initially, I didn’t even read the email — I had just placed an order for a Calista in black Aquila Matte, and didn’t want to order anything more for a while.  Then I relented and read it, and immediately realized that the Tulipano, with its “raw” center tote, was exactly what I was hoping MM would offer.  Coincidentally, I had just returned an Everlane Day Tote because it was too large (and too raw) for me.  That’s a long winded lead up to what l’m considering: black Pompei tote (customized with a key holder ring, one slip pocket, and shorter messenger strap) with an outer shell of Sugar Cane Pompei / Black Pompei.


----------



## Kylacove

Marco seems to be really good at releasing tempting new designs and leathers just when you've (universal you ) decided you're stopping for a while. Guess that is what notebooks and wishlists are for.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Initially, I didn’t even read the email — I had just placed an order for a Calista in black Aquila Matte, and didn’t want to order anything more for a while.  Then I relented and read it, and immediately realized that the Tulipano, with its “raw” center tote, was exactly what I was hoping MM would offer.  Coincidentally, I had just returned an Everlane Day Tote because it was too large (and too raw) for me.  That’s a long winded lead up to what l’m considering: black Pompei tote (customized with a key holder ring, one slip pocket, and shorter messenger strap) with an outer shell of Sugar Cane Pompei / Black Pompei.


I like the concept of the bag in a bag with Tulipano, but when I order (wallet not yet ready), I would surely go for the edge glazing.  This feature (tone on tone edge glazing) is one of the main points why I love MM bags!


----------



## lenie

I bit the bullet and put an order in for the tulipano in Everose and silver glitter pompei, Everose inner bag with lining, zip pocket, cell phone pockets in the inner bag, and edgecoat painting on all edges. I hope it comes out as I have imagined.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I bit the bullet and put an order in for the tulipano in Everose and silver glitter pompei, Everose inner bag with lining, zip pocket, cell phone pockets in the inner bag, and edgecoat painting on all edges. I hope it comes out as I have imagined.


Sounds lovely!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> From the lightest weight to the heaviest
> Merinos
> Athene
> Africa
> Nappa
> Nabuk
> Pebbled calf
> Vacchetta


This list is timely for the question I have.  This is not addressed to anyone in particular, but hopefully there will be inputs.

After seeing HBG's beautiful nabuk midi Minerva, I am suddenly interested in nabuk for the Theia (full size)!  My concern is the weight.  Is nabuk really lighter than pebbled in your experience, anyone please?  Does a bag in nabuk feel weightier than the same bag in a different leather?  Any additional thoughts about nabuk leather?  Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

with beige Trinity Aura today


----------



## yellow_tulip

lenie said:


> I have a Zhoe in the Tan pompei. I had an extra short strap made. The pompei is a great leather for the Zhoe.
> View attachment 4049511
> 
> View attachment 4049513


Beautiful!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Thank you all for the suggestions. My wish list is definitely growing. I love this forum for this reason everyone is so helpful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So ....I'm pathetic and ordered a little tulipano in pewter and platinum diamond leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But I’m super excited about it because the price was right (215 euros and will be shipped along with my diamond order so no additional shipping charges) and I love the look of mixed warm and cool metallic colors, like silver/gold together, and this pewter/platinum will satisfy my enjoyment of ‘mixed metals’ that end up matching EVERYTHING in your wardrobe no matter what color jewelry you are wearing or if your clothes are in warm colors or cool.  Versatility bliss!!!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What happened to my feeling that blingy leathers are best for a smaller bag?  Well, this will be aura sized so not so big.  But still usually I prefer this type of ‘loud’ leather on even smaller.  But I’m just changing my ways totally and am on board with bigger blingy leather bags!!!!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I have a Zhoe in the Tan pompei. I had an extra short strap made. The pompei is a great leather for the Zhoe.
> View attachment 4049511
> 
> View attachment 4049513


Your Zhoe is beautiful. Thanks for confirming what I thought. Now I have to decide what color. [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylacove

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But I’m super excited about it because the price was right (215 euros and will be shipped along with my diamond order so no additional shipping charges) and I love the look of mixed warm and cool metallic colors, like silver/gold together, and this pewter/platinum will satisfy my enjoyment of ‘mixed metals’ that end up matching EVERYTHING in your wardrobe no matter what color jewelry you are wearing or if your clothes are in warm colors or cool.  Versatility bliss!!!!!!


So your diamond order hasn't shipped yet? Has it been made yet? There haven't been many reveals from that promotion.


----------



## obscurity7

Between the diamond leather and the Tulipanos, I'm super excited to see more reveals and RL pictures!  I'm always a second gen type of person.  Cell phones, new gadgets, cars, bags... I wait until the reviews and impressions of the brave first wave buyers start rolling in, and then make my decision.  

Also, I might be a hair indecisive.  Maybe a big hair.  Like an afro.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm almost afraid I will like the Tulipano more than the diamond Alexia I ordered. It always seems like a new leather or style comes out before my last order arrives so I second guess myself.


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> I'm almost afraid I will like the Tulipano more than the diamond Alexia I ordered. It always seems like a new leather or style comes out before my last order arrives so I second guess myself.



The Alexia and Tulipano are so different from each other that I am sure you like them both for different reasons. It will give you variety and unique styles for your handbag collection.


----------



## Kylacove

lenie said:


> The Alexia and Tulipano are so different from each other that I am sure you like them both for different reasons. It will give you variety and unique styles for your handbag collection.


Thanks lenie. That makes sense. Better to have variety


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But I’m super excited about it because the price was right (215 euros and will be shipped along with my diamond order so no additional shipping charges) and I love the look of mixed warm and cool metallic colors, like silver/gold together, and this pewter/platinum will satisfy my enjoyment of ‘mixed metals’ that end up matching EVERYTHING in your wardrobe no matter what color jewelry you are wearing or if your clothes are in warm colors or cool.  Versatility bliss!!!!!!



Uh ho... I didn’t even think about the diamond leathers...  for little Tupi!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> So your diamond order hasn't shipped yet? Has it been made yet? There haven't been many reveals from that promotion.



It has been. They were about to ship it but I asked them to hold it and add a little tulipano to my order in the same box to save on shipping.


----------



## TotinScience

Marco should get on this    D


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It has been. They were about to ship it but I asked them to hold it and add a little tulipano to my order in the same box to save on shipping.


I did that a couple of times and I think it's a great idea, since as someone said earlier on the board, they ship at a loss.


----------



## Kylacove

If you have several bags shipped at once will it trigger duties for the increased value if now over the limit? I'm all for saving shipping unless that happens.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> If you have several bags shipped at once will it trigger duties for the increased value if now over the limit? I'm all for saving shipping unless that happens.


That is actually a really good point that I wondered about. As US customs limit is about 800 USD if I remember correctly, I never had anything exceeding that amount, but I would imagine they would have to declare everything in the package so if it adds up past the customs value, it may not be worth it anymore to ship together?


----------



## Kylacove

I think 2 bags will be safe but maybe not 3, especially more expensive ones.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> My new Zhoe in everose diamond leather arrived today! The light gunmetal hardware goes well with the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4047552
> 
> View attachment 4047553
> View attachment 4047554
> 
> 
> And I’m really looking forward to a school satchel style! [emoji3]


I love this bag. The leather is gorgeous and the gunmetal hardware is perfect. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

Does anyone have the pricing for the Little Tulipano including the various options?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Does anyone have the pricing for the Little Tulipano including the various options?



€185 unless you go outside the pompei and flat calf leathers, then you need to add€30.
I imagine all the other extras are likewise the same as for the regular one.


----------



## DesigningStyle

And her sexy car shot!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ooh what leather is that?


----------



## DesigningStyle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Ooh what leather is that?


Black Merinos. The light just hit it in a gorgeous way on this overcast day!


----------



## vixnkitten

DesigningStyle said:


> Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.


This bag looks amazing on you.  How does it feel to carry? How much can you carry in it without it looking stuffed?  It has such a slim looking profile that I wonder if it would look like a stuffed sausage with the arsenal of stuff I tote around!
Gorgeous!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> Black Merinos. The light just hit it in a gorgeous way on this overcast day!



Oh obviously now that I see your mod shots. I somehow didn't see those the first time!


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4050076
> View attachment 4050077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.


Looking good!!!


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4050079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her sexy car shot!


Gorgeous.


----------



## DesigningStyle

vixnkitten said:


> This bag looks amazing on you.  How does it feel to carry? How much can you carry in it without it looking stuffed?  It has such a slim looking profile that I wonder if it would look like a stuffed sausage with the arsenal of stuff I tote around!
> Gorgeous!!



Thank you for your kind words.  It feels comfy on my shoulder.  Totally.  I generally do not carry much.  Here is what I carry:

Phone in exterior slip pocket
LV Zippy Coin in interior zip pocket
Envelope with coupons
Mini hairspray (yes I am a girl from the 80's!)
LV small makeup bag
LV pouch with odds and ends
LV 4 key holder


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Marco should get on this    D


Now that is a good idea!,,


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4050076
> View attachment 4050077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.


Great mod shot. Great bag. I have a midi in dark brown Merinos and every time I carry it I feel “ dressed up.”  The first time I saw it on the site I thought it was the weirdest thing I had ever seen. It is now one of my favorites.  Go figure.


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> Great mod shot. Great bag. I have a midi in dark brown Merinos and every time I carry it I feel “ dressed up.”  The first time I saw it on the site I thought it was the weirdest thing I had ever seen. It is now one of my favorites.  Go figure.


Thank you.  The first time I saw it I thought "so chic and so stylish, but is it functional?"  The black Merinos leather with the dark hardware gives it an edgy feel.   I for sure am going to need another!  Does anyone know if Marco offers a tortoise lucite chain?


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you.  The first time I saw it I thought "so chic and so stylish, but is it functional?"  The black Merinos leather with the dark hardware gives it an edgy feel.   I for sure am going to need another!  Does anyone know if Marco offers a tortoise lucite chain?


I really like the dark HW.  Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## anabg

Loving Tulipano. I might just break and order one. I better hurry, I guess. Can a pocket be added to the outer shell or did I misread the blog? How would that work? 

By the way, I am using my first MM bag for work this week, a black pebbled midi Selene. I love this bag. So simple and easy to use. My favorite of MM bags in terms of function. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> Initially, I didn’t even read the email — I had just placed an order for a Calista in black Aquila Matte, and didn’t want to order anything more for a while.  Then I relented and read it, and immediately realized that the Tulipano, with its “raw” center tote, was exactly what I was hoping MM would offer.  Coincidentally, I had just returned an Everlane Day Tote because it was too large (and too raw) for me.  That’s a long winded lead up to what l’m considering: black Pompei tote (customized with a key holder ring, one slip pocket, and shorter messenger strap) with an outer shell of Sugar Cane Pompei / Black Pompei.



I just ordered the Tulipano.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you.  The first time I saw it I thought "so chic and so stylish, but is it functional?"  The black Merinos leather with the dark hardware gives it an edgy feel.   I for sure am going to need another!  Does anyone know if Marco offers a tortoise lucite chain?


You clearly are more in tune with what is chic than I am.  I should ask your opinion before buyng!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tankgirl said:


> I just ordered the Tulipano.



What did you order.


----------



## Kylacove

anabg said:


> Loving Tulipano. I might just break and order one. I better hurry, I guess. Can a pocket be added to the outer shell or did I misread the blog? How would that work?
> 
> By the way, I am using my first MM bag for work this week, a black pebbled midi Selene. I love this bag. So simple and easy to use. My favorite of MM bags in terms of function.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Marco said there is enough of a gap between the outer shell and the inner bag that you could put something flat like a phone in front or back. Otherwise I don't think you could add an external pocket. You can pay extra for the lining with pockets for inside.  Hope that helps.


----------



## anabg

Kylacove said:


> Marco said there is enough of a gap between the outer shell and the inner bag that you could put something flat like a phone in front or back. Otherwise I don't think you could add an external pocket. You can pay extra for the lining with pockets for inside.  Hope that helps.


Thanks. Is that what the $80 are for? To add lining and pockets to the insert? I am dumb. I thought the 200 euros was for the shell only and the 80 euros was to add the insert and it comes with lining, pockets... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastal jewel

Well it works out that way!  Whatever would be do without this board?    I’m printing all the little sample pictures to mix and match . It’s not midnight yet where I live [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

Don't feel bad. At first I thought the bag came in 3 pieces and  was confused how they fit together. I think the $80 is to add the lining to the inner bag.


----------



## Kylacove

I almost wish it did come in 3 pieces with no way for an external pocket. Then I could cross it off my wish list. ​


----------



## anabg

Do you think he will extend it? I haven't bought anything since the fall of 2016. I am very unfamiliar with the new leathers and of course, i want to try something new. I already have bags in pebbled, merinos, calf and natural calf.

Any nice new leathers anyone could recommend?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> You clearly are more in tune with what is chic than I am.  I should ask your opinion before buyng!!!


I am a graphic designer and artist so I really fall in love with design aesthetic.  I just love original design.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Do you think he will extend it? I haven't bought anything since the fall of 2016. I am very unfamiliar with the new leathers and of course, i want to try something new. I already have bags in pebbled, merinos, calf and natural calf.
> 
> Any nice new leathers anyone could recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I wish he would extend it because there is not enough information on Little Tulepano for me to decide between that and Little Muse. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> What did you order.



A Tulipano in black pompei/sugar cane pompei; the interior bag is black pompei.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I wish he would extend it because there is not enough information on Little Tulepano for me to decide between that and Little Muse.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Send an email to Colette or Marco asking for more information.


----------



## Kylacove

He has extended the last 2 or 3 promos so there is a good chance. The Tulipano is made for colorblocking options if that is your style. I think the Muse looks more formal.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> I am a graphic designer and artist so I really fall in love with design aesthetic.  I just love original design.


Aha no wonder. I am a retired attorney.  No imagination at all. Lol


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you.  The first time I saw it I thought "so chic and so stylish, but is it functional?"  The black Merinos leather with the dark hardware gives it an edgy feel.   I for sure am going to need another!  Does anyone know if Marco offers a tortoise lucite chain?


LOVE the idea of a tortoise lucite chain!


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4050076
> View attachment 4050077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.


Looks absolutely gorgeous on you! Sabrina Midi is one of my favorite bags these days.


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  It feels comfy on my shoulder.  Totally.  I generally do not carry much.  Here is what I carry:
> 
> Phone in exterior slip pocket
> LV Zippy Coin in interior zip pocket
> Envelope with coupons
> Mini hairspray (yes I am a girl from the 80's!)
> LV small makeup bag
> LV pouch with odds and ends
> LV 4 key holder



The bag looks amazing on you. Love the gunmetal chain. Did Marco ever get back to you about the edge painting and why it’s done that way?



anabg said:


> Do you think he will extend it? I haven't bought anything since the fall of 2016. I am very unfamiliar with the new leathers and of course, i want to try something new. I already have bags in pebbled, merinos, calf and natural calf.
> 
> Any nice new leathers anyone could recommend?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk



The big new leather is pompei. But I think aquila matte is very beautiful. 



djfmn said:


> I wish he would extend it because there is not enough information on Little Tulepano for me to decide between that and Little Muse.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk



Tulipano is so clever but it gives me massive decision paralysis so I better sit back and wait. I think I would also prefer it made as a tote but I can’t be sure until I see someone mod it, Meanwhile I just bought some bags on the BST that I know I will love so I’m in no hurry to order anything new!


----------



## Coastal jewel

But bags on BST don’t really “count”. Especially trades.  MM rationalization of the day


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> If you have several bags shipped at once will it trigger duties for the increased value if now over the limit? I'm all for saving shipping unless that happens.



I did this. They asked me once if they should combine my shipment together and I said to separate them because otherwise, the duty will be so sky high I may cry instead of enjoying my bags. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> That is actually a really good point that I wondered about. As US customs limit is about 800 USD if I remember correctly, I never had anything exceeding that amount, but I would imagine they would have to declare everything in the package so if it adds up past the customs value, it may not be worth it anymore to ship together?



They declare “everything” on the package and receipt for custom to see. They’ll know what’s inside and how much it is, if they peek in that clear envelope that stick outside the box for more details. Otherwise, the shipping code will already tell them inside the box is “leather goods” with the value of such and such. I asked my shipping guy this before and he told me. And if custom doesn’t believe what’s on the tag, they’ll open your package and see it for themselves. I had my boxes opened and taped back by custom before, too. I live in Asia, it maybe diff, but I don’t think much different.


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4050076
> View attachment 4050077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Sabrina Midi in Black Merinos.



Wow! I Love Sabrina like this! You looks so cool!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> But bags on BST don’t really “count”. Especially trades.  MM rationalization of the day


Totally agree Jewel!


----------



## lignecpq

Does anyone have the Victoria? I'm finding it difficult to find mod shots.


----------



## soramillay

Coastal jewel said:


> But bags on BST don’t really “count”. Especially trades.  MM rationalization of the day



Trades definitely don’t count, that’s for sure! 



lignecpq said:


> Does anyone have the Victoria? I'm finding it difficult to find mod shots.



I don’t believe anyone has shared a reveal of Victoria here. It is a beautiful bag(reminds me of the new Céline Big Bag) but for me the price point is a bit above what I want to spend, especially when the Modena is more attractively priced and very functional for me.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> The bag looks amazing on you. Love the gunmetal chain. Did Marco ever get back to you about the edge painting and why it’s done that way?
> 
> 
> 
> The big new leather is pompei. But I think aquila matte is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Tulipano is so clever but it gives me massive decision paralysis so I better sit back and wait. I think I would also prefer it made as a tote but I can’t be sure until I see someone mod it, Meanwhile I just bought some bags on the BST that I know I will love so I’m in no hurry to order anything new!



Curious to see what you got!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In case anyone wonders about the dimensions of the little tulipano they are almost exactly Aura sized.


----------



## soramillay

msd_bags said:


> Curious to see what you got!!



Will do new-2-me reviews here when they get here!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In case anyone wonders about the dimensions of the little tulipano they are almost exactly Aura sized.



You mean the inside of the tulip or the whole tulip? That’s equal to Aura, I mean. (Excuse my broken English. [emoji28])


----------



## anabg

I didn't know there was a small tulipano.  Anyway, the offer was not extended, right? And I didn't order anything because I would have had to rush thru a lot of the decisions like type of leather, whether to get edge coating, whether to get lining or a leather pocket, etc.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastal jewel

What colors are there in flat calf... I thought NAPPA was flat calf.... and made my selections based on that but I’m considering revising my order (because I’m cheap)


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> What colors are there in flat calf... I thought NAPPA was flat calf.... and made my selections based on that but I’m considering revising my order (because I’m cheap)


Here's the link to the reference thread post on it. A classic, if not extensive, selection of colors. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zation-reference-thread.975530/#post-31855536


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> Here's the link to the reference thread post on it. A classic, if not extensive, selection of colors. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zation-reference-thread.975530/#post-31855536



Alert!  Tulipano promotion extended!  Please see Colette’s FB post for details on little Tulipano!


----------



## Kylacove

Marco confirmed that US custom fees are triggered over $799. I am still waiting for the diamond leather order and wanted to make sure my 2 bags wouldn't go over the limit.


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> What colors are there in flat calf... I thought NAPPA was flat calf.... and made my selections based on that but I’m considering revising my order (because I’m cheap)


I think you can use nappa at least for 1 of the colors. Why don't you email the specs of the bag you want and have Marco price it for you. If too much you can always change.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I did get it priced. That’s when I realized I made a boo boo.  And special says 2 colors one leather.  So it’s all good i have plan B


----------



## mleleigh

Does anyone have a list of all the new Pompei / flat calf colors? If not, I can compile one based on the Tulipano blog post.

It would be nice if we had updated swatch sheet pics for comparison!


----------



## mleleigh

Okay, I think these are all the new leathers - let me know if I missed anything!

NEW POMPEI COLORS
Dark Grey Pompei
Black Pompei
Amethyst Pompei
Ocher Pompei 
Red Pompei
Orange Pompei

NEW FLAT CALF COLORS
White Natural Flat Calf


----------



## southernbelle43

Rats, MM is sure making it hard to resist the Tulipano.  I must be strong.  I will wait for the school bag satchel!!!! I will be strong.....


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Okay, I think these are all the new leathers - let me know if I missed anything!
> 
> NEW POMPEI COLORS
> Dark Grey Pompei
> Black Pompei
> Amethyst Pompei
> Ocher Pompei
> Red Pompei
> Orange Pompei
> 
> NEW FLAT CALF COLORS
> White Natural Flat Calf



Images from the MM promotion email:

Tulipano in Sugarcane Glitter Pompei and White Natural Calf:





Tulipano in Everose Glitter and Bluette Pompei:



Tulipano in Dark Grey and Black Pompei:



Tulipano in Red and Orange Pompei:



Tulipano in Black and Amethyst Pompei:




Tulipano in Ochre and Black Pompei:



Tulipano in Silver Glitter and Black Pompei:


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Okay, I think these are all the new leathers - let me know if I missed anything!
> 
> NEW POMPEI COLORS
> Dark Grey Pompei
> Black Pompei
> Amethyst Pompei
> Ocher Pompei
> Red Pompei
> Orange Pompei
> 
> NEW FLAT CALF COLORS
> White Natural Flat Calf


Are there any photos of the Amethyst Pompei? I am thinking a Little Tulepano in Amethyst.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Are there any photos of the Amethyst Pompei? I am thinking a Little Tulepano in Amethyst.


I just posted the photos from the promotion email right when you probably posted this. It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## vixnkitten

pdxhb said:


> Tulipano in Black and Amethyst Pompei:


OMG....there is no jaw-drop emoji....this is stunning!!! Wonder if the color is truly that bold IRL!!!


----------



## pdxhb

vixnkitten said:


> OMG....there is no jaw-drop emoji....this is stunning!!! Wonder if the color is truly that bold IRL!!!


It's unreal isn't it!?!?
I suspect it's pretty saturated - might have more sheen IRL which can lighten the overall appearance. Even with that in mind, it's really beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

This amethyst Pompei might just be the replacement to the OG deep violet merinos for the truly bold purple family member!


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> This amethyst Pompei might just be the replacement to the OG deep violet merinos for the truly bold purple family member!



Resistance is futile.


----------



## TotinScience

Tankgirl said:


> Resistance is futile.


So true. I want to see if Marco makes a small satchel and then I can get one in this amethyst Pompei. If the satchel is anything similar to that Ferragamo someone posted earlier or my beloved West 57th street schoolbag from Bendel, I will swoon.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Comparison of regular vs little on Blog 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Measurement for little Tupi also on blog


----------



## Coastal jewel

Done.  Black & Tan  pompei.


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Done.  Black & Tan  pompei.



Regular or Little?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little... and thanks to who ever posted about pay pal conversion fees being higher than CC rates!  PP doesn’t make it real easy to find the option though.


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Little... and thanks to who ever posted about pay pal conversion fees being higher than CC rates!  PP doesn’t make it real easy to find the option though.



Yes, my thanks to the person who posted about the conversion fees, too.  I also had trouble finding the way to change the conversion option.


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> The bag looks amazing on you. Love the gunmetal chain. Did Marco ever get back to you about the edge painting and why it’s done that way?
> 
> 
> 
> The big new leather is pompei. But I think aquila matte is very beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> Tulipano is so clever but it gives me massive decision paralysis so I better sit back and wait. I think I would also prefer it made as a tote but I can’t be sure until I see someone mod it, Meanwhile I just bought some bags on the BST that I know I will love so I’m in no hurry to order anything new!


what did you get at the BST? lots of wonderful deals.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Done.  Black & Tan  pompei.


That is going to be lovely.  TotinScience did a black and brown Sabrina which I crave but she will not sell it to me, darn her!!!


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> what did you get at the BST? lots of wonderful deals.



I have 3 bags in-coming, two purchases and one trade. Will post a reveal when they get here!


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> I have 3 bags in-coming, two purchases and one trade. Will post a reveal when they get here!



I may have to put some of my MM bags up on the BST since i just bought two and need to make room for them.  One will probably be a Full Soulmate in black mérinos with gray lining.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Little... and thanks to who ever posted about pay pal conversion fees being higher than CC rates!  PP doesn’t make it real easy to find the option though.


That was me who posted about PayPal conversions and you are right it is not easy to find.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DesigningStyle

soramillay said:


> The bag looks amazing on you. Love the gunmetal chain. Did Marco ever get back to you about the edge painting and why it’s done that way?



I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
"Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
> "Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
> I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.



Maybe send him the photo of the questionable area? Language can really be a barrier. [emoji28]

It took me a while to understand what you mean about this until I saw your photo so it become clear. [emoji28]


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle said:


> I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
> "Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
> I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.





vink said:


> Maybe send him the photo of the questionable area? Language can really be a barrier. [emoji28]
> 
> It took me a while to understand what you mean about this until I saw your photo so it become clear. [emoji28]



I agree with Vink. Photos are much clearer. I mean, you already have the answer that they are intentionally finished that way since you have confirmation other Sabrinas have the same features. Maybe it would be better to ask why it’s done this way. He might answer, he might not, I suppose. If it is really bugging you, try having a cobbler seal the edges for you so you can fully enjoy your bag.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I love this bag. The leather is gorgeous and the gunmetal hardware is perfect. Enjoy.



Thank you! [emoji4] I love the bag! It’s so shimmery and yet quite neutral at the same time.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My first Daphne in first batch octane merinos. I'm loving it!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm an utter and complete Daphne convert.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I Asked Marco for a comparison picture since I already have the dark grey Merinos swatch. I’m pretty sure I’m going to get something  in dark grey Pompei at some point. I really like this particular grey as an alternative to black


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a bag in that dark dark charcoal gray color. Definitely a versatile black alternative!

Anyone thinking about what leather they want to get the school satchel bag in, if they love the design? 

I've decided if there is a significant amount of hardware to add a little bling, caramel nappa or cuoio vachetta with gold hardware and marine lining.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
> "Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
> I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.


I do not have a language barrier and I am not quite sure I understand what you are trying to find out. So I agree a photo is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Taimi

I’d love to see samples of the new pompei leathers. Amethyst is surely gorgeous! I love colourblocked bags on others but for myself I prefer single coloured ones. Maybe I’ll order the Tulipano bag in either yellow or orange leather, it would a great spring bag! I love tulips, especially in spring time. [emoji255]

I love my new Grande Aura and I def want more of them! The new amethyst pompei could look gorgeous in Grande Aura! I’m on a ban for a while but I really enjoy the planning of new bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Barefootgirl

Checking in...sorry if I am late to the party, but are the Africa leathers discontinued? and not available for ordering at all? Thanks


----------



## soramillay

Devyn Danielle said:


> I Asked Marco for a comparison picture since I already have the dark grey Merinos swatch. I’m pretty sure I’m going to get something  in dark grey Pompei at some point. I really like this particular grey as an alternative to black
> View attachment 4051749



Very nice! Can you post this in the leather reference thread?



Barefootgirl said:


> Checking in...sorry if I am late to the party, but are the Africa leathers discontinued? and not available for ordering at all? Thanks



They are discontinued but you should try emailing Marco, there may be a little left.


----------



## Kylacove

DesigningStyle said:


> I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
> "Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
> I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.


I think others have told you their bags are finished that way so it is normal. You have the answer.  Now if you don't like the handles that way you could ask Marco to seal them together on future bags.


----------



## soramillay

DesigningStyle, I hope I didn’t come across harsh. It is hard ordering bags sight unseen. I have ordered a bag (from an indie desisgner) before that came with some of the edges raw and unpainted. I was definitely unhappy as it was not what I expected. I ended up getting a bottle of Fiebings edge kote and painting it myself. So I definitely understand. The Sabrina is very beautiful on you.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4051734
> 
> 
> I'm an utter and complete Daphne convert.


 I love mine as well. A very unappreciated style I think.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Southernbelle what color is your Daphne?
Give us a mod shot!


----------



## TotinScience

@DesigningStyle , I am totally speculating, but I think leaving edges with no glazing is a decision workshop makes when the said edges are a subject to a lot of draping and bending. As an example - I just realized that the edges of my soulmate midi top are not glazed either, and that's probably a good thing because the bag stretches and drapes in and out whenever you wear it, and that would inevitably lead to some cracking. Similar with Sabrina - as you probably discovered yourself, a big part of the fun carrying that bag is that you can be out and about and wear it multiple ways, flopping the sides in different way or shoulder carry. I suspect the arm hole is glazed because it's a decorative element. I think Marco's been extremely busy lately (I haven't heard from him on several occasions lately either) and perhaps when you order you next Sabrina, you can communicate your desire to have edges painted as a part of your order and see what he says. Personally, unglazed edges don't bother me in the slightest - I actually noticed mine only because I was bored waiting at a Dr' appointment and was inspecting my bag to entertain myself


----------



## EGBDF

I am really liking the Tulipano! I understand right now you have to email to order? How do you actually pay for it then?

I was thinking the larger one in pompeii dark blue for the contrast on the outer shell and  the other color I'm not sure. Any suggestions for someone who is not a big color block fan? Sugar cane maybe or silver glitter?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@TotinScience I noticed the same thing just last week with my Soulmate midi. Lol


----------



## Devyn Danielle

EGBDF said:


> I am really liking the Tulipano! I understand right now you have to email to order? How do you actually pay for it then?
> 
> I was thinking the larger one in pompeii dark blue for the contrast on the outer shell and  the other color I'm not sure. Any suggestions for someone who is not a big color block fan? Sugar cane maybe or silver glitter?


Marco will send you a PayPal invoice. If you don’t want to color block your Tulipano you don’t have to. Dark blue Pompei??? I don’t recall a dark blue.


----------



## EGBDF

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco will send you a PayPal invoice. If you don’t want to color block your Tulipano you don’t have to. Dark blue Pompei??? I don’t recall a dark blue.



Ok, thanks. I like some color blocks (for example, in the same color family) and I like the way they look but I notice that I end up selling my color block bags after a few uses lol.

I'm confused about the color choices for this bag (and in general lol). I've looked at the color reference thread, and the website, but on fb someone asked what calf colors the Tulipano could be ordered in and the response was "flat calf and Pompei can be ordered in any basic color (black, dark grey, white, off-white, bluette, dark blue, red, orange, ocher yellow, tan, blush pink, eggplant and dark green)".


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I’d love to see samples of the new pompei leathers. Amethyst is surely gorgeous! I love colourblocked bags on others but for myself I prefer single coloured ones. Maybe I’ll order the Tulipano bag in either yellow or orange leather, it would a great spring bag! I love tulips, especially in spring time. [emoji255]
> 
> I love my new Grande Aura and I def want more of them! The new amethyst pompei could look gorgeous in Grande Aura! I’m on a ban for a while but I really enjoy the planning of new bags. [emoji4]


I too love colorblocked bags on others but not for myself. I prefer a single color bag. I am also thinking of a Litttle Tulipano in a single color leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I too love colorblocked bags on others but not for myself. I prefer a single color bag. I am also thinking of a Litttle Tulipano in a single color leather.



I don't think colorblock would work for me because I don't dress in simple solid colors. I dress like a peacock with a riot of colors and patterns. So my bags need to be very versatile to not get on my nerves (because they can match max one ensemble I can put together from my closet with tons of effort. ) 

Monochrome Beige, taupe, caramel, navy and gold are my go to neutrals that really work with nearly everything.


So dark blue pompei!!! That's awesome. I would be interested in a structured bag in it, like a little athena or Daphne. I already know my second Angelica will be black vachetta, and I have a marine blue Angelica on the way to me from the BST, otherwise that would be a stunning choice, dark blue pompei Angelica.

I wish every leather came in a navy/midnight blue shade. To me it's so so basic.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I ordered color blocked, but could see one color, or having the shell as one with complimentary as interior bag.  This bag has way too many options.   I love black and caramel/brown/tan combo on other people...  so I hope that the versatility of being able to have the little bag all black will get me over my “browns” issue! Everything else I’ve ordered with brown tones ends up on BST..


----------



## DesigningStyle

vink said:


> Maybe send him the photo of the questionable area? Language can really be a barrier. [emoji28]
> 
> It took me a while to understand what you mean about this until I saw your photo so it become clear. [emoji28]


He was given photos when I messaged him the first time.  A few photos.


----------



## DesigningStyle

soramillay said:


> I agree with Vink. Photos are much clearer. I mean, you already have the answer that they are intentionally finished that way since you have confirmation other Sabrinas have the same features. Maybe it would be better to ask why it’s done this way. He might answer, he might not, I suppose. If it is really bugging you, try having a cobbler seal the edges for you so you can fully enjoy your bag.


No disrespect, but I only heard back from one member and that to me is not enough to confirm that is the way the bag is made.  It could be that hers also missed a step.


----------



## DesigningStyle

djfmn said:


> I do not have a language barrier and I am not quite sure I understand what you are trying to find out. So I agree a photo is worth a thousand words.


Photos were provided at the time of my question.


----------



## DesigningStyle

TotinScience said:


> @DesigningStyle , I am totally speculating, but I think leaving edges with no glazing is a decision workshop makes when the said edges are a subject to a lot of draping and bending. As an example - I just realized that the edges of my soulmate midi top are not glazed either, and that's probably a good thing because the bag stretches and drapes in and out whenever you wear it, and that would inevitably lead to some cracking. Similar with Sabrina - as you probably discovered yourself, a big part of the fun carrying that bag is that you can be out and about and wear it multiple ways, flopping the sides in different way or shoulder carry. I suspect the arm hole is glazed because it's a decorative element. I think Marco's been extremely busy lately (I haven't heard from him on several occasions lately either) and perhaps when you order you next Sabrina, you can communicate your desire to have edges painted as a part of your order and see what he says. Personally, unglazed edges don't bother me in the slightest - I actually noticed mine only because I was bored waiting at a Dr' appointment and was inspecting my bag to entertain myself


I am fine with it if it is indeed not a missed step in manufacturing.  I plan to order another!  I love it that much!


----------



## mleleigh

For those who aren’t big on colorblocking, I was thinking it would be interesting to do both Pompei and flat calf in the same color so the contrast would just be with surface shine. Like matte white (Pompei) and gloss white (flat calf)... or matte blue and gloss blue... etc. This would be dependent on the tone being close between the two leathers though.


----------



## EGBDF

mleleigh said:


> For those who aren’t big on colorblocking, I was thinking it would be interesting to do both Pompei and flat calf in the same color so the contrast would just be with surface shine. Like matte white (Pompei) and gloss white (flat calf)... or matte blue and gloss blue... etc. This would be dependent on the tone being close between the two leathers though.


That's such a good idea! I think this bag also appealed to my color-block love/hate because you could have the shell color blocked, and then the inside bag w/o color block could be carried separately.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I just thought....Tan and black pompei would be an amazing AND versatile colorblock. Because it would match your brown shoes and coats AND your black ones.  Assuming you aren't wearing a print in your outfit. 

But I'm excited about my pewter/platinum colorblock because to me that just means it goes with any jewelry metal tone and definitely with any textile in any color or print.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> I am fine with it if it is indeed not a missed step in manufacturing.  I plan to order another!  I love it that much!


Mine is the same way as yours. I never noticed it before, but I do believe it was intended to be that way.


----------



## djfmn

I ordered a Little Tulipano in amethyst with a slip pocket. I had been deciding about a Little Muse vs a Little Tulipano. I live near the beach and thought the artisan look and feel of the Little Tulipano would be a fun bag in a fun bright color. Something different. Also chose silver hardware.


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone thinking about what leather they want to get the school satchel bag in, if they love the design?
> 
> I've decided if there is a significant amount of hardware to add a little bling, caramel nappa or cuoio vachetta with gold hardware and marine lining.



Those would be lovely combos! I’m mulling over these possibilities:
- dark green vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware, probably standard silver lining
- oxblood vacchetta (not sure if still available) with silver hardware, maybe cappuccino lining
- dark gray flat calf with silver hardware and red lining
- light grey Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware and red lining

I’m trying not to be impatient but I’m wondering how long we’ll have to wait for the unveiling of the schoolbag satchel!


----------



## Coastal jewel

DJFMN. You did it!


----------



## TotinScience

I will only go for the satchel is if its relatively small (ie not the business briefcase type of thing, like Siena). In that case: 
Also dark green vacchetta with dark gunmetal, apple or cappucino lining
But most likely, amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal and marine lining


----------



## lignecpq

Venus owners, how do you like this bag? I searched the thread and saw some early reviews both pro and con. Now that you've owned yours for a while, what do you think? Apologies for all the questions....


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I will only go for the satchel is if its relatively small (ie not the business briefcase type of thing, like Siena).



Agreed! Marco has been very accommodating with offering styles in multiple sizes (especially recently), so I’m feeling hopeful on this front. Something around the Daphne size or a little smaller would be perfect for my current capacity needs. Fingers crossed!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> DJFMN. You did it!


Yes I did. Thanks Coastal jewel. I decided we had to do this together!!! Nothing like enablers and helpers!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Southernbelle what color is your Daphne?
> Give us a mod shot!


Maybe later on the mod shot.  Came home from church and changed into my grubby's. It is either dark brown or mahogany vachetta which is why I got it. i wanted to see what vacchetta was like.  I think the lady who sold it to me, or traded, I cannot remember now, said it was dark brown.  But it looks much more like my mahogany swatch.  It is lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I ordered color blocked, but could see one color, or having the shell as one with complimentary as interior bag.  This bag has way too many options.   I love black and caramel/brown/tan combo on other people...  so I hope that the versatility of being able to have the little bag all black will get me over my “browns” issue! Everything else I’ve ordered with brown tones ends up on BST..


i like the thought of the outer bag being in one color and the inner one being another as well. I am not a color block person, although every time TotinScience does one I want it!!  She has the eye for that.


----------



## Kylacove

mleleigh said:


> Those would be lovely combos! I’m mulling over these possibilities:
> - dark green vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware, probably standard silver lining
> - oxblood vacchetta (not sure if still available) with silver hardware, maybe cappuccino lining
> - dark gray flat calf with silver hardware and red lining
> - light grey Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware and red lining
> 
> I’m trying not to be impatient but I’m wondering how long we’ll have to wait for the unveiling of the schoolbag satchel!


At the rate these new styles and leathers are coming out  we'll probably see the satchel promo next weekend, lol.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Maybe later on the mod shot.  Came home from church and changed into my grubby's. It is either dark brown or mahogany vachetta which is why I got it. i wanted to see what vacchetta was like.  I think the lady who sold it to me, or traded, I cannot remember now, said it was dark brown.  But it looks much more like my mahogany swatch.  It is lovely.



It’s dark brown


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> i like the thought of the outer bag being in one color and the inner one being another as well. I am not a color block person, although every time TotinScience does one I want it!!  She has the eye for that.


That would be a way to ease into colorblocking. If you look there isn't much of the inner bag peeking out of the shell. Just a small triangle and the straps.


----------



## Farfelue63

DesigningStyle said:


> I am fine with it if it is indeed not a missed step in manufacturing.  I plan to order another!  I love it that much!


Don't worry, mine is the same way as yours.


----------



## djfmn

I asked about other leathers for the Tulipano style bag because the special was for pompei or flat calf. Specifically about plum pebbled as an option for Tulipano and here is the response I got from Marco - Pebbled (as well as any other leather) can be used to produce a Tulipano but it has to be reinforced so there's an extra cost to do that. He said the Tulipano in these two leathers is very light as there is no lining and also I am guessing because the leather does not require a backing which would also probably make it heavier. 

I asked about the Amethyst pompei in comparison the the pebbled amethyst and the plum pebbled. 
He said that the Pebbled Amethyst was darker and the Pompei amethyst is more saturated and it has a bit more fuchsia than the pebbled amethyst version. Amethyst pompei is a bit brighter than plum pebbled and JUST a bit lighter. Below is a photo he sent me of the Pompei amethyst.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I asked about other leathers for the Tulipano style bag because the special was for pompei or flat calf. Specifically about plum pebbled as an option for Tulipano and here is the response I got from Marco - Pebbled (as well as any other leather) can be used to produce a Tulipano but it has to be reinforced so there's an extra cost to do that. He said the Tulipano in these two leathers is very light as there is no lining and also I am guessing because the leather does not require a backing which would also probably make it heavier.
> 
> I asked about the Amethyst pompei in comparison the the pebbled amethyst and the plum pebbled.
> He said that the Pebbled Amethyst was darker and the Pompei amethyst is more saturated and it has a bit more fuchsia than the pebbled amethyst version. Amethyst pompei is a bit brighter than plum pebbled and JUST a bit lighter. Below is a photo he sent me of the Pompei amethyst.



I’m curious about amethyst pompei too! Could you repost the photo please, it doesn’t show up. Thanks!


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> I’m curious about amethyst pompei too! Could you repost the photo please, it doesn’t show up. Thanks!


I can see the photo!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> I can see the photo!


I can see it too!


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> I can see the photo!



Hmm, I’ll check later in my desktop. I’m not seeing it in the phone app.


----------



## Kylacove

Taimi said:


> I haven’t been on the forum for a while but today my grande Aura in everose pompei arrived so of course I just have to reveal it to you lovely ladies. [emoji4] And, it’s gorgeous! [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 4010163
> 
> View attachment 4010164
> 
> View attachment 4010165
> 
> 
> And here are the swatches! I’m so happy I got them as now I know I’ll just have to have something in hot pink nappa! First I thought to go for a pink Athene, but I changed my mind. Even though it’s very pretty too.
> 
> View attachment 4010166
> 
> 
> Edit. Actually, the hot pink nappa is irl more muted than in this pic, and even more lovely. [emoji4]


As you seem to like pink do you think the everose color goes with light pinks? I like it against darker pinks / fuscia  but not sure how I feel about light pink. What colors do you wear with your bags.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I asked about other leathers for the Tulipano style bag because the special was for pompei or flat calf. Specifically about plum pebbled as an option for Tulipano and here is the response I got from Marco - Pebbled (as well as any other leather) can be used to produce a Tulipano but it has to be reinforced so there's an extra cost to do that. He said the Tulipano in these two leathers is very light as there is no lining and also I am guessing because the leather does not require a backing which would also probably make it heavier.
> 
> I asked about the Amethyst pompei in comparison the the pebbled amethyst and the plum pebbled.
> He said that the Pebbled Amethyst was darker and the Pompei amethyst is more saturated and it has a bit more fuchsia than the pebbled amethyst version. Amethyst pompei is a bit brighter than plum pebbled and JUST a bit lighter. Below is a photo he sent me of the Pompei amethyst.


Thank you for the photo! This swatch doesn't seem like what the color was in the Tulipano picture, it seems similar to brownrose nappa almost whereas the description suggest s amore vivid color.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.

1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.



2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.



3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality. 



4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa. 



5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.  



6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.



7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!  

Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


----------



## obscurity7

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


LOVE THESE!!

After running into a silver satchel/tote this afternoon, I'm convinced that a Daphne in Diamond leather would be AMAZING.


----------



## TotinScience

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


Thanks so much for these! I am now even more excited about my Teal/Pewter SLGs on their way after seeing these . I actually really like the eggplant one as well - I am a sucker for a pretty purple


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Hmm, I’ll check later in my desktop. I’m not seeing it in the phone app.


I'm on my desktop and I see it now! But is it just me, I don't feel that the color is saturated.  Maybe it's the lighting?


----------



## pdxhb

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


That teal diamond leather is a knock-out!!! Easy to imagine it in a Phoebe. 
I shared photos of my Muse in eggplant Pompei - it's lovely but I agree with your thoughts on the cuff. I think the color really benefits from seeing a little more of it at once than we get on a bracelet.


----------



## msd_bags

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


Wow wow wow on the teal diamond!!!


----------



## anitalilac

DesigningStyle said:


> I am fine with it if it is indeed not a missed step in manufacturing.  I plan to order another!  I love it that much!


You look gorgeous with it. Did you ever asked Marco about that  Tortoise design for the handle? That would certainly elevate the Sabrina to a whole new level...


----------



## anitalilac

mleleigh said:


> For those who aren’t big on colorblocking, I was thinking it would be interesting to do both Pompei and flat calf in the same color so the contrast would just be with surface shine. Like matte white (Pompei) and gloss white (flat calf)... or matte blue and gloss blue... etc. This would be dependent on the tone being close between the two leathers though.


Brilliant! I'm loving the Tulipano too but not into color blocking at all.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I ordered a Little Tulipano in amethyst with a slip pocket. I had been deciding about a Little Muse vs a Little Tulipano. I live near the beach and thought the artisan look and feel of the Little Tulipano would be a fun bag in a fun bright color. Something different. Also chose silver hardware.


Can't wait to see this bag!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks Claudia for posting the pic of teal diamond! I'm super excited now about my teal Phoebe that will be shipped soon with my little tulipano.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Thank you for the photo! This swatch doesn't seem like what the color was in the Tulipano picture, it seems similar to brownrose nappa almost whereas the description suggest s amore vivid color.


You can never really tell from photos but I went with the description. Also I have bought close to 30 of Marco's bags and he knows what I like so if he says to me I will like the leather color especially if he knows I was looking at the plum pebbled I can trust his judgement. The photo is of the swatch the Tulipano picture is more than likely computer generated and I would think that the photo might be closer to the actual color. He took a really quick photo of it to give me an idea of what it was like along with the description. I think it sounds like a fun color and something I was looking for.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> You can never really tell from photos but I went with the description. Also I have bought close to 30 of Marco's bags and he knows what I like so if he says to me I will like the leather color especially if he knows I was looking at the plum pebbled I can trust his judgement. The photo is of the swatch the Tulipano picture is more than likely computer generated and I would think that the photo might be closer to the actual color. He took a really quick photo of it to give me an idea of what it was like along with the description. I think it sounds like a fun color and something I was looking for.


Thank you for the reply! I agree that the Tulipano image may not really be accurate/modeled, I was just so excited to see a saturated color like that! I LOVE pebbled plum color, so I cannot wait to see photos of your bag in amethyst Pompei when you get it


----------



## vixnkitten

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm super excited now about my teal Phoebe that will be shipped soon with my little tulipano.


Oh my goodness....I CAN NOT wait to see these!!!  What color HW did you choose for the Phoebe?


----------



## Kylacove

Looking forward to reveals of the diamond leather goodies.  Based on the limited pictures so far I bet they are much prettier in person than the stock pictures.


----------



## msd_bags

Can’t resist posting my Muse that I’m wearing today.


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4051707
> 
> 
> My first Daphne in first batch octane merinos. I'm loving it!!!



It looks so fabulous on you. I see why you’re in love!



DesigningStyle said:


> No disrespect, but I only heard back from one member and that to me is not enough to confirm that is the way the bag is made.  It could be that hers also missed a step.



None taken at all. I hope you hear back and it would be interesting to know, that’s why I thought to check in.



Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.



Wow what a collection! Amazing, and yes, great way to collect the leathers in a non-bag form. I hope DH takes the tuscania, I agree it is perfectly suited to a man’s wrist.


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Coastal jewel. I decided we had to do this together!!! Nothing like enablers and helpers!



Looking forward to the reveals! Hey, since you both live in Florida, have you ever done a meet up? Doesn’t tenKrat live there now?


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> I messaged him again.  He is not answering what I am asking.  So I asked again:
> "Can you please tell me if the outer edges of the flap where the two pieces of leather are sandwiched together and stitched are supposed to be sealed as one? When I say "as one", I want to know if they are to be sealed like for example how the inside of the circle is where the bag is carried."
> I am not sure if there is a language barrier, but I cannot seem to get a response to this.


I checked my black Sabrina Midi earlier today and observed that you can see the two edges of leather on the outer part, as well. The edges are painted, just not sealed together the way the interior of the 'handle' is finished. I can get myself organized to provide a photo tomorrow when there is some light available.


----------



## DesigningStyle

pdxhb said:


> I checked my black Sabrina Midi earlier today and observed that you can see the two edges of leather on the outer part, as well. The edges are painted, just not sealed together the way the interior of the 'handle' is finished. I can get myself organized to provide a photo tomorrow when there is some light available.


No need for that.  Marco just got back to me and said that is how it is designed.  All good.


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> No need for that.  Marco just got back to me and said that is how it is designed.  All good.


Ah - OK!
I'm glad you heard back from him - I had figured you would but it's always tough sitting out a time zone difference, especially when he's busy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just learned we were both in FL.. at least I am part time..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vixnkitten said:


> Oh my goodness....I CAN NOT wait to see these!!!  What color HW did you choose for the Phoebe?



Dark gunmetal!

There pewter Penelope has the same with tassel and strap.


----------



## Taimi

Kylacove said:


> As you seem to like pink do you think the everose color goes with light pinks? I like it against darker pinks / fuscia  but not sure how I feel about light pink. What colors do you wear with your bags.



Hmm, honestly I don’t know! I don’t wear a lot of pinks, except in bags and some shoes (sneakers). I do have a dusky pink wool coat though. I mostly wear black, navy, greys and purples, some greens and reds too. Actually I’m a quite colourful what it comes to clothes and bags of course, but I don’t have anything in light pink in my wardrobe. Maybe the everose goes better with darker pinks though.. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.



What a gorgeous collection! The teal diamond is so gorgeous! Oh no, another leather in my wishlist.. [emoji56]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

A teal midi Minerva would be amazing. Who ordered that? 

A demetra in this leather would be really gorgeous too!


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.



Wow! I can see a Tuscania suit a guy perfectly and you got a great selection of cuff here. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

After seeing all the cuff, I kind of regret that I don’t like wearing them. I can stand bracelets, but not cuff. [emoji29] I don’t know why.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> After seeing all the cuff, I kind of regret that I don’t like wearing them. I can stand bracelets, but not cuff. [emoji29] I don’t know why.


I am interested in them, but I'm not sure how I will wear them when I already have my Fitbit.  Somebody commented before that the cuffs remind them of these fitness trackers. Incidentally, I'm wondering if the Amethyst Pompei is close in color to my Fitbit (visible in my earlier modshot).


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I am interested in them, but I'm not sure how I will wear them when I already have my Fitbit.  Somebody commented before that the cuffs remind them of these fitness trackers. Incidentally, I'm wondering if the Amethyst Pompei is close in color to my Fitbit (visible in my earlier modshot).



Maybe... can you ask Marco to configure the cuff into Fitbit strap? I don’t know how it works though. [emoji848] But Will it be possible.


----------



## TotinScience

ladies, has anyone else have been having a little bit of trouble hearing back from MM on both info@ and order@? I imagine he's extraordinary busy though with the wall of amazing promos coming out lately.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> ladies, has anyone else have been having a little bit of trouble hearing back from MM on both info@ and order@? I imagine he's extraordinary busy though with the wall of amazing promos coming out lately.


He is incredibly busy at the moment. He does respond especially later on in the evening. It took a couple of tries to get hold of him. When I did he was swamped with the promo going on and responding to all our questions.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> ladies, has anyone else have been having a little bit of trouble hearing back from MM on both info@ and order@? I imagine he's extraordinary busy though with the wall of amazing promos coming out lately.


No, I sent an email Sat. Night and heard back Sunday morning.


----------



## vixnkitten

TotinScience said:


> ladies, has anyone else have been having a little bit of trouble hearing back from MM on both info@ and order@? I imagine he's extraordinary busy though with the wall of amazing promos coming out lately.


No, he has responded to me promptly on all of my numerous emails.


----------



## Kylacove

He has responded to me sometimes right away and sometimes hours later . With all the emails he is receiving along with the promotions, and making our bags he's probably swamped. I did find out to order separate shells and inner bags in the future would be 150 euros for inner bag in 1 color and 100 euros for a shell in 2 colors with messenger strap.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Calista kaleidoscope!


----------



## TotinScience

Thank you for your quick responses, ladies! I went to that gmail account that I use and it seems like it's been having trouble with having messages delivered from it in general, Marco including. I tried a different account, hope to get a response in a bit


----------



## Kylacove

Taimi said:


> Hmm, honestly I don’t know! I don’t wear a lot of pinks, except in bags and some shoes (sneakers). I do have a dusky pink wool coat though. I mostly wear black, navy, greys and purples, some greens and reds too. Actually I’m a quite colourful what it comes to clothes and bags of course, but I don’t have anything in light pink in my wardrobe. Maybe the everose goes better with darker pinks though.. [emoji4]


Thanks for confirming my impression. Loved the pink metallic of the glitter rose pompei against richer colors but didn't really like it with pastel colors.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Thank you for your quick responses, ladies! I went to that gmail account that I use and it seems like it's been having trouble with having messages delivered from it in general, Marco including. I tried a different account, hope to get a response in a bit



I was having issues receiving email from Marco with both my Hotmail and my work email. As soon as Marco switched to using the Outlook web app I’ve had no issues getting mail from him.


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> It looks so fabulous on you. I see why you’re in love!
> 
> 
> 
> None taken at all. I hope you hear back and it would be interesting to know, that’s why I thought to check in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what a collection! Amazing, and yes, great way to collect the leathers in a non-bag form. I hope DH takes the tuscania, I agree it is perfectly suited to a man’s wrist.



I can’t find the blog on the bracelets.  I ordered 6 inch but it’s it just a wee bit small.  What are the sizes?


----------



## lignecpq

I also couldn't find the blog post on the bracelets when I looked last night. I thought it was just me...


Coastal jewel said:


> I can’t find the blog on the bracelets.  I ordered 6 inch but it’s it just a wee bit small.  What are the sizes?


----------



## DesigningStyle

lignecpq said:


> I also couldn't find the blog post on the bracelets when I looked last night. I thought it was just me...


XS 6"
S 7"
M 8"
L 9"

And, yes, that page regarding the MM Cuff Bracelet went poof!


----------



## vink

lignecpq said:


> I also couldn't find the blog post on the bracelets when I looked last night. I thought it was just me...



I couldn’t find it, too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hope they are adding gold hardware


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I hope they are adding gold hardware



I suspect this is coming.  I commented to Marco when I ordered my second round of cuffs that I would happily buy more colors if they came with gold hardware.  He hinted there were plans afoot, to be revealed in the future.


----------



## Kylacove

Claudia Herzog said:


> Proudly presenting... my family of Massaccesi cuff bracelets!  The cuffs are a great way to enjoy owning the beautiful leathers in a more affordable way that purchasing a bag.  And they're also a great way to sample the leathers to help decide which ones are bag-worthy.
> 
> 1) Silver glitter pompei.  I love how this turned out, and if it had fit, I would probably wear it every day I had on cool-toned clothing.  I hope some day to order a Phoebe in silver glitter pompei.
> View attachment 4052438
> 
> 
> 2) Dark brown tuscania.  Since this one doesn't fit me and it didn't sell on the BST, my husband has been eyeing it.  The combination of the color, distressing, and steel clasp make it masculine enough.
> View attachment 4052439
> 
> 
> 3) Pewter diamond.  This one was difficult to photograph. The pic came out slightly more bronze-ish than reality.
> View attachment 4052440
> 
> 
> 4) Turquoise nappa.  I think this color is stunning, and would love to see more pictures of MM bags in turquoise nappa.
> View attachment 4052441
> 
> 
> 5) Eggplant pompei.  I am underwhelmed with this one.  I think there was a Little Muse made in eggplant pompei I really liked, but for my taste in jewelry, the leather is uninteresting.  I am wondering if a comparable color in vacchetta might have been a better choice for this bracelet.  But due to the stiffness, I don't know if Marco would've made a cuff for me out of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4052442
> 
> 
> 6) And here is my favorite: teal diamond!  Seeing this leather in person, I DEFINITELY want a teal diamond bag in the future.  Again, I'm thinking Phoebe.
> View attachment 4052443
> 
> 
> 7) Coming soon to a future post once it arrives in the mail: a new-to-me platinum glitter pompei bracelet from the BST!
> 
> Have I gone cuff crazy?  Why yes I have.


Love the teal diamond.  Can't wait for my teal / silver diamond bag. Marco said it might ship midweek.


----------



## coach943

Since Spring has finally made an appearance, I broke out my Calista in Violet Nappa that I picked up from the sample sale. I love this color.


----------



## soramillay

coach943 said:


> Since Spring has finally made an appearance, I broke out my Calista in Violet Nappa that I picked up from the sample sale. I love this color.
> View attachment 4054111



So gorgeous, and the color is beautifully saturated. Someone needs to buy the violet Calista on the BST right now, it’s so tempting but the style won’t work for me.


----------



## Tankgirl

coach943 said:


> Since Spring has finally made an appearance, I broke out my Calista in Violet Nappa that I picked up from the sample sale. I love this color.
> View attachment 4054111



Wow!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My 3 goodies ship tomorrow or Monday. Yay for reveals early next week! 
I'm on full on ban now so I'm not going to be able to buy the satchel.   Poop. I can't decide if I hope I love it (for someday) or hate it (no FOMO).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got my first little athena off the BST!
Thank you deb! 



I needed to add photos since there are SO FEW photos of little athena on TPF.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Initial impressions as well, since this is a generally ignored model:

I adore everything about it and think I may like it more than Angelica! Standard top zipper and exterior pocket that my phone fits in. Yay!! And it fits everything I carry. I just love the nappa, my first nappa bag, and love the tangerine color.

Sigh! A home run! Now I'm dreaming about how yum it would be in river vachetta.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my first little athena off the BST!
> Thank you deb!
> View attachment 4055827
> View attachment 4055828
> 
> I needed to add photos since there are SO FEW photos of little athena on TPF.



Beautiful!! Nappa is my fave leather, I’m glad you like it! I like the Athena too but this little one may be small for me.

Btw, did you reveal that pretty Selene zip??


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Initial impressions as well, since this is a generally ignored model:
> 
> I adore everything about it and think I may like it more than Angelica! Standard top zipper and exterior pocket that my phone fits in. Yay!! And it fits everything I carry. I just love the nappa, my first nappa bag, and love the tangerine color.
> 
> Sigh! A home run! Now I'm dreaming about how yum it would be in river vachetta.


I adore nappa! Little Athena is such a nice style, too - thank you for sharing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Btw, did you reveal that pretty Selene zip??



I haven't! I bought it off the BST from cowumbut in the autumn. I really should take a dedicated photo!


----------



## the_baglover

Hi, I've been away for a while and just saw the variety of leathers on offer on the MM site. So I need your advice please.

Which leather is both light and durable? I'm thinking of adding another MM bag to my collection but there are so many choices now!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Btw, did you reveal that pretty Selene zip??



I haven't! I bought it off the BST from cowumbut in the autumn. 


I'm carrying it right now with the littles at a party at their daycare! Such a gorgeous color and I love the dark gunmetal hardware with it!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I haven't! I bought it off the BST from cowumbut in the autumn.
> View attachment 4055863
> 
> I'm carrying it right now with the littles at a party at their daycare! Such a gorgeous color and I love the dark gunmetal hardware with it!!!!


Soulmate handles too - very cool!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Soulmate handles too - very cool!



Thanks! Michelle thought it helps to stay on the shoulders. I think she's right; regular Selene handles aren't so great at staying on shoulders.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Waiting for my special order leather Zhoe is killing me....  I need more reveals to keep me going!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Initial impressions as well, since this is a generally ignored model:
> 
> I adore everything about it and think I may like it more than Angelica! Standard top zipper and exterior pocket that my phone fits in. Yay!! And it fits everything I carry. I just love the nappa, my first nappa bag, and love the tangerine color.
> 
> Sigh! A home run! Now I'm dreaming about how yum it would be in river vachetta.


I love Little Athena. She is lovely in nappa (mine is beige nappa).  That tangerine color is very pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

My Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond with dark gunmetal and yellow lining. This leather is very similar to Belen Echandia’s crash leather. Loved that leather. 

This gold is shiny and luminous. Note: It is *not* a muted gold.  

I love it!  I can wear this color only in a small/medium handbag. It looks especially good with dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Theia Midi mod shot, I’m 5’4”


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Theia Midi mod shot, I’m 5’4”
> View attachment 4056090


You and the bag look amazing. You take the best modshots. I love this bag on you perfect!!


----------



## vink

the_baglover said:


> Hi, I've been away for a while and just saw the variety of leathers on offer on the MM site. So I need your advice please.
> 
> Which leather is both light and durable? I'm thinking of adding another MM bag to my collection but there are so many choices now!



I’d say Merino.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Theia Midi mod shot, I’m 5’4”
> View attachment 4056090



Oh! Wow! That’s a real gold foil bag for me. [emoji15] 

I actually placed 2 orders on diamond. Now, I can’t wait to see when they arrive. [emoji848]


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> My Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond with dark gunmetal and yellow lining. This leather is very similar to Belen Echandia’s crash leather. Loved that leather.
> 
> This gold is shiny and luminous. Note: It is *not* a muted gold.
> 
> I love it!  I can wear this color only in a small/medium handbag. It looks especially good with dark gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 4056086
> 
> View attachment 4056088
> 
> View attachment 4056089





tenKrat said:


> Theia Midi mod shot, I’m 5’4”
> View attachment 4056090


Wow, the mod shot really shows how bright that gold is! I like how it goes with the yellow lining and dark gunmetal hardware too. Congrats! I ordered a few small pieces in Diamond leather (all matched with dark gunmetal), can't wait to receive mine too!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> You and the bag look amazing. You take the best modshots. I love this bag on you perfect!!


Thanks, D!


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope Midi in Everose Diamond, light pink lining, and dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## tenKrat

Platinum Diamond Theia Midi with navy pebbled Penelope and everose Diamond Penelope Midi


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> My Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond with dark gunmetal and yellow lining. This leather is very similar to Belen Echandia’s crash leather. Loved that leather.
> 
> This gold is shiny and luminous. Note: It is *not* a muted gold.
> 
> I love it!  I can wear this color only in a small/medium handbag. It looks especially good with dark gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 4056086
> 
> View attachment 4056088
> 
> View attachment 4056089



Wow that is fun!  Do you love this style (is it a new one for you?)?


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wow that is fun!  Do you love this style (is it a new one for you?)?


I bought a Theia Midi in Aegean Blue pebbled a while ago as a graduation gift for my cousin. I will finally give it to her in two weeks. I only tried it on once and liked the size. 

My first impression is that the Theia style is comfortable to wear on the shoulder.  I like that the strap can be shortened so that the bag hangs higher and closer to the body. I haven’t yet worn the bag crossbody with the messenger strap, but I bet it will wear very nicely. I will report back later on that. 

Capacity is great for a medium size bag. I love the hardware on the strap.


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Wow, the mod shot really shows how bright that gold is! I like how it goes with the yellow lining and dark gunmetal hardware too. Congrats! I ordered a few small pieces in Diamond leather (all matched with dark gunmetal), can't wait to receive mine too!


I'll be looking out for your Diamond pieces.


----------



## TotinScience

@tenKrat , that Theia is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My Theia Midi in Platinum Diamond with dark gunmetal and yellow lining. This leather is very similar to Belen Echandia’s crash leather. Loved that leather.
> 
> This gold is shiny and luminous. Note: It is *not* a muted gold.
> 
> I love it!  I can wear this color only in a small/medium handbag. It looks especially good with dark gunmetal hardware.  I recently bought a Theia and out of all of my MM bags, it has become my favorite and I carry it all of the time.
> View attachment 4056086
> 
> View attachment 4056088
> 
> View attachment 4056089


OMG that is gorgeous!!!  I must resist. I must resist.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I got my first little athena off the BST!
> Thank you deb!
> View attachment 4055827
> View attachment 4055828
> 
> I needed to add photos since there are SO FEW photos of little athena on TPF.


Oh man! I didn't even see her listed! This is the color in which I wanted tl rry it. Congrats on this little beauty! [emoji7]


----------



## the_baglover

vink said:


> I’d say Merino.


Thank you


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> I’d say Merino.


yes Merino, I love the color selections for that leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Oh man! I didn't even see her listed! This is the color in which I wanted tl rry it. Congrats on this little beauty! [emoji7]



It wasn't. I am pushy and bug you ladies for purses before you list them. Like your marine Angelica which is in my lap right now being petted and welcomed into my home!!! That was not listed either, but I beg and you guys humor me. I nagged tenKrat for six months about her dark chocolate aura and eventually it was mine....  Bwahahahaaaa


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Using color therapy to combat gray, cold, wet weather


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It wasn't. I am pushy and bug you ladies for purses before you list them. Like your marine Angelica which is in my lap right now being petted and welcomed into my home!!! That was not listed either, but I beg and you guys humor me. I nagged tenKrat for six months about her dark chocolate aura and eventually it was mine....  Bwahahahaaaa


You need to post your updated collection ! Your acquisitions Sounds lovely .


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> @tenKrat , that Theia is GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks. Here are some more pics, taken in morning sunlight, of the glorious veining in this leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Theia Midi in platinum diamond, empty, weighs 15.4 oz. It is a light leather. This bag is going on vacation with me next month for sure.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Using color therapy to combat gray, cold, wet weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057023


Gorgeous!!! I love this outfit. That shawl is amazing!


----------



## Barefootgirl

Good morning! I have a couple of crazy questions. I need (want!) to place an MM order...hoping to catch the next sale. (Any guesses as to when that might be?). I have looked all over the "for the love of Massaccesi" blog - but cannot seem to find a way to click so that I get all the blog updates sent to my email. How do you all find out about sales as soon as they are announced? Thanks so much!


----------



## TotinScience

http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/contatti.php
Bottom of the page for newsletter subscription 
Sales have been really frequent lately, but it's impossible to tell when the next one might be - a lot of times, there are promos for a specific style or leather, but not on everything 
Also, if you are on facebook and like their page,  you can also see their promo posts pretty quickly.


----------



## vixnkitten

tenKrat said:


> Platinum Diamond Theia Midi with navy pebbled Penelope and everose Diamond Penelope Midi


Gorgeous trio!!! Can you possibly measure the Penelopes for me?? I went to Marco's site and there are no dimensions listed there!
Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vixnkitten said:


> Gorgeous trio!!! Can you possibly measure the Penelopes for me?? I went to Marco's site and there are no dimensions listed there!
> Thanks!


The dimensions are there. Once you choose a material and then one of the colors, you’ll see all the specs if you scroll down past order options to “more information “


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous!!! I love this outfit. That shawl is amazing!



Thank you! Vintage oversized wool silk blend from Etsy for twenty bucks. It's so heavenly soft


----------



## Kylacove

It's Friday. Do you think we'll get another promo, especially as Mothers Day is next weekend? Can you tell that waiting for my last order is driving me crazy, lol?


----------



## Kylacove

I also have a question about modifications. I like the shape of the angel midi. Can it be made without the front pockets? The 1 on the back is sufficient for me. Has anyone done that?


----------



## vixnkitten

Devyn Danielle said:


> The dimensions are there. Once you choose a material and then one of the colors, you’ll see all the specs if you scroll down past order options to “more information “


Ha.....OK. I stopped when I saw the leather options!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I also have a question about modifications. I like the shape of the angel midi. Can it be made without the front pockets? The 1 on the back is sufficient for me. Has anyone done that?


I would send an email to MM and ask if that is an option. Marco will always tell you if he is able to make a modification or not.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> It's Friday. Do you think we'll get another promo, especially as Mothers Day is next weekend? Can you tell that waiting for my last order is driving me crazy, lol?



Me too! 
But I got a shipping notification so Monday or Tuesday!!!


----------



## tenKrat

I wore my Theia Midi crossbody all day today. I like the extra wide messenger strap. I wear it on the shortest setting.  So, the standard length messenger strap should be fine for taller people. 

The bag was comfortable to wear crossbody. It is a wonderful casual bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Gorgeous trio!!! Can you possibly measure the Penelopes for me?? I went to Marco's site and there are no dimensions listed there!
> Thanks!


Sure .  9.4 wide by 4.7 high. Depth is 2.1. But it is so squishy you can cram it most purses.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I wore my Theia Midi crossbody all day today. I like the extra wide messenger strap. I wear it on the shortest setting.  So, the standard length messenger strap should be fine for taller people.
> 
> The bag was comfortable to wear crossbody. It is a wonderful casual bag.
> View attachment 4057369


It is a wonderful bag.  Right now it is my favorite MM style.  I cannot stop carrying it.  It is very much under appreciated.   I love yours.  The simple style showcases that phenomenal leather.  Outstanding choice.  If you tire of it or see a style you like better, I will buy it.  Name your price, lol.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It wasn't. I am pushy and bug you ladies for purses before you list them. Like your marine Angelica which is in my lap right now being petted and welcomed into my home!!! That was not listed either, but I beg and you guys humor me. I nagged tenKrat for six months about her dark chocolate aura and eventually it was mine....  Bwahahahaaaa


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Good for you! [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Using color therapy to combat gray, cold, wet weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057023


Love all the color! [emoji7]


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Thanks. Here are some more pics, taken in morning sunlight, of the glorious veining in this leather.
> View attachment 4057056
> 
> View attachment 4057057


TenKrat - this looks amazing. The leather looks a lot like the old pewter crash from BE. I have a couple of full size Theias but recently bought a midi in Octane Merinos. LOVE IT. It went with me to Singapore and Australia and was the perfect size for travelling. Easily held passport/tickets/guidebook/light cardigan. Now I'm thinking of one in Teal Diamond!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My little tulipano was the first they made for any customer! And it's en route!


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> TenKrat - this looks amazing. The leather looks a lot like the old pewter crash from BE. I have a couple of full size Theias but recently bought a midi in Octane Merinos. LOVE IT. It went with me to Singapore and Australia and was the perfect size for travelling. Easily held passport/tickets/guidebook/light cardigan. Now I'm thinking of one in Teal Diamond!!



If it’s possible, could you please do a comparison shot between the full size and the midi? I have a midi, but keep wondering about full size and I just can’t get that picture up in my head. I’d love to have one in Merino. But can’t think of the color. Maybe one day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Odebdo

People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!

I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.

Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...








I also did smalls in 3 other colors for this shipment...platinum and pewter diamond Phoebes, and a silver diamond flora.


----------



## Odebdo

Ok....here are my smalls...

Platinum diamond phoebe has gold hardware and sage lining




Pewter diamond phoebe has silver hardware and purple lining




Silver diamond flora has a fun apple green lining and additional credit card slots as I plan to use this as a wallet.




And again, all 4 colors I have at the moment. Teal is gorgeous! Platinum is a bit more gold than I expected but lovely...pewter is stunning, and silver is bright...I love them all!!


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> TenKrat - this looks amazing. The leather looks a lot like the old pewter crash from BE. I have a couple of full size Theias but recently bought a midi in Octane Merinos. LOVE IT. It went with me to Singapore and Australia and was the perfect size for travelling. Easily held passport/tickets/guidebook/light cardigan. Now I'm thinking of one in Teal Diamond!!


@VanBod1525, yes, I do recall that you love teal.  

Glad to hear that you find the Midi size to be perfect for travel.  You have confirmed that I definitely should take it on my upcoming trip. Thanks for your input!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!
> 
> I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.
> 
> Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4058192
> 
> View attachment 4058195
> 
> View attachment 4058196
> 
> 
> I also did smalls in 3 other colors for this shipment...platinum and pewter diamond Phoebes, and a silver diamond flora.
> 
> View attachment 4058198
> 
> View attachment 4058200


OMG, OMG!!  Yes!!  You have almost all the colors!  (Why did you not get the Everose?)

I love the pewter diamond.  Now why did I not get it???  Because I am trying not to be too greedy, ha ha. 

Beautiful, just beautiful, Deb!


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> TenKrat - this looks amazing. The leather looks a lot like the old pewter crash from BE. I have a couple of full size Theias but recently bought a midi in Octane Merinos. LOVE IT. It went with me to Singapore and Australia and was the perfect size for travelling. Easily held passport/tickets/guidebook/light cardigan. Now I'm thinking of one in Teal Diamond!!


Would you kindly STOP posting pix of this glorious bag.  You are killing me!!!  I wonder if there is any of this leather left?


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Ok....here are my smalls...
> 
> Platinum diamond phoebe has gold hardware and sage lining
> 
> View attachment 4058203
> 
> 
> Pewter diamond phoebe has silver hardware and purple lining
> 
> View attachment 4058204
> 
> 
> Silver diamond flora has a fun apple green lining and additional credit card slots as I plan to use this as a wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4058205
> 
> 
> Gosh
> 
> And again, all 4 colors I have at the moment. Teal is gorgeous! Platinum is a bit more gold than I expected but lovely...pewter is stunning, and silver is bright...I love them all!!
> 
> View attachment 4058202



Gosh Odebdo these are just gorgeous. I love all of them You are right just like the old BE crash. What a haul of gorgeous diamond leathers. Amazing.


----------



## Odebdo

tenKrat said:


> OMG, OMG!!  Yes!!  You have almost all the colors!  (Why did you not get the Everose?)
> 
> I love the pewter diamond.  Now why did I not get it???  Because I am trying not to be too greedy, ha ha.
> 
> Beautiful, just beautiful, Deb!



I did say this was shipment #1...I will have ALL the colors of diamond leather once shipment #2 comes! I could not resist! So Everose is coming in that one


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Gosh Odebdo these are just gorgeous. I love all of them You are right just like the old BE crash. What a haul of gorgeous diamond leathers. Amazing.


stunning and I love your lining choices!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oops wrong thread


Cute outfit!


----------



## southernbelle43

Someone on this thread just may have ANOTHER Theia in the works. Wonder who?


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone on this thread just may have ANOTHER Theia in the works. Wonder who?


I'll bite. What color and size did you order?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I'll bite. What color and size did you order?


Hate to do this to you but have MM looking for something specific which he may or may not be able to find.  So it is not ordered yet but in the planning phase!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Ohh, a special order. That should be interesting.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Oh man! I didn't even see her listed! This is the color in which I wanted tl rry it. Congrats on this little beauty! [emoji7]



Great to see little Athena mod shots.   It looks like a perfect size.


----------



## vixnkitten

Odebdo said:


> People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!
> 
> I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.
> 
> Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...



These are crazy gorgeous!!! Makes me want to go pull out all of the crash leather bags I have!!

I need something in the teal.  I need expert advice!!! I ordered a Flora in the pewter and am wanting a Penelope.  Does the full-size one fit wall in larger bags or is the midi better for a cosmetic bag? I tend to use my cosmetic bag as a catch-all for odds and ends so I am thinking the larger size.  Just don't want something that will be too big to fit in my bags. BTW I tend to carry larger size bags.  How similar in size are the midi Penelope and the Flora?
TIA!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> These are crazy gorgeous!!! Makes me want to go pull out all of the crash leather bags I have!!
> 
> I need something in the teal.  I need expert advice!!! I ordered a Flora in the pewter and am wanting a Penelope.  Does the full-size one fit wall in larger bags or is the midi better for a cosmetic bag? I tend to use my cosmetic bag as a catch-all for odds and ends so I am thinking the larger size.  Just don't want something that will be too big to fit in my bags. BTW I tend to carry larger size bags.  How similar in size are the midi Penelope and the Flora?
> TIA!!



Penny midi definitely compared to the Penelope.   Major difference in size! And the midi holds a ton.  Mine is not ¼ full with two compacts, three lipsticks, nail clippers and tissues.


----------



## coach943

vixnkitten said:


> These are crazy gorgeous!!! Makes me want to go pull out all of the crash leather bags I have!!
> 
> I need something in the teal.  I need expert advice!!! I ordered a Flora in the pewter and am wanting a Penelope.  Does the full-size one fit wall in larger bags or is the midi better for a cosmetic bag? I tend to use my cosmetic bag as a catch-all for odds and ends so I am thinking the larger size.  Just don't want something that will be too big to fit in my bags. BTW I tend to carry larger size bags.  How similar in size are the midi Penelope and the Flora?
> TIA!!


I have a full-sized Penelope that I love. I use it to carry all my catch-all stuff, like my migraine medicine, small hairbrush, even a very small wristlet I tote around. I usually carry medium/large bags, and it works great inside them. It is relatively flat, so it fits inside my bags well. I especially like it for my Calistas because it doesn't look bulky inside.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I am LIVING for all these reveals. I am in love with the diamond leather. It's been two weeks since I placed my order, and I know it'll take a while because I special ordered Venezia, but I'm just so excited! This thread is the only thing sating my hunger for my MM bag!


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!
> 
> I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.
> 
> Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4058192
> 
> View attachment 4058195
> 
> View attachment 4058196
> 
> 
> I also did smalls in 3 other colors for this shipment...platinum and pewter diamond Phoebes, and a silver diamond flora.
> 
> View attachment 4058198
> 
> View attachment 4058200



May I know the size of your Theia? 

How would you describe pewter? I actually order a Stella hoping it’d be gray-ish which kinda look like that from the photo Marco sent me, but it look copper and reddish on yours. [emoji28] I’m getting confused. [emoji848]


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> Penny midi definitely compared to the Penelope. Major difference in size! And the midi holds a ton. Mine is not ¼ full with two compacts, three lipsticks, nail clippers and tissues.


Thanks for the pix Southernbelle.  I love the idea of the midi.  Marco sent me a price list and he gave me a price for an accessory strap and a wristlet strap.  What is the difference? There is a price difference so I am wondering which I need, if either.


coach943 said:


> I have a full-sized Penelope that I love. I use it to carry all my catch-all stuff, like my migraine medicine, small hairbrush, even a very small wristlet I tote around. I usually carry medium/large bags, and it works great inside them. It is relatively flat, so it fits inside my bags well. I especially like it for my Calistas because it doesn't look bulky inside.


Hmmmm...your reply makes me think that I would find a use for both sizes.  I tend to carry my life with me so perhaps I should find the funds for a regular size and a midi!

Thanks so much for the help ladies!


----------



## Taimi

Odebdo said:


> People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!
> 
> I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.
> 
> Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4058192
> 
> View attachment 4058195
> 
> View attachment 4058196
> 
> 
> I also did smalls in 3 other colors for this shipment...platinum and pewter diamond Phoebes, and a silver diamond flora.
> 
> View attachment 4058198
> 
> View attachment 4058200



The teal diamond is just gorgeous! [emoji170][emoji172] And I don’t have anything in teal.. [emoji56] Well, I’m on a ban for a while so I’ll just have to admire all these lovely reveals here.


----------



## Odebdo

vink said:


> May I know the size of your Theia?
> 
> How would you describe pewter? I actually order a Stella hoping it’d be gray-ish which kinda look like that from the photo Marco sent me, but it look copper and reddish on yours. [emoji28] I’m getting confused. [emoji848]



Pewter is grey....it is picking up the platinum next to it in the pictures. And that is indoor lighting, so not the best.

Theia is full size.


----------



## msd_bags

Odebdo said:


> Pewter is grey....it is picking up the platinum next to it in the pictures. And that is indoor lighting, so not the best.
> 
> Theia is full size.



When you have time hopefully you could do a modshot of your Theia please? [emoji4] Thanks!!


----------



## tenKrat

Odebdo said:


> *I did say this was shipment #1*...I will have ALL the colors of diamond leather once shipment #2 comes! I could not resist! So Everose is coming in that one


Ah ha, and so you did. Waiting for your next surprise.


----------



## vink

Odebdo said:


> Pewter is grey....it is picking up the platinum next to it in the pictures. And that is indoor lighting, so not the best.
> 
> Theia is full size.



Thank you so much! Yay! And seriously, your info may have made my life a bit in trouble. [emoji28]


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Thank you so much! Yay! And seriously, your info may have made my life a bit in trouble. [emoji28]



All of you are such enablers!  HELP!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Tell me about it. I ordered my first MM on March 22 and have ordered a bag every promotion since then.


----------



## clu0984

Odebdo said:


> People...especially us old BE customers...buy ALL the diamond leather...seriously!
> 
> I went a little, ok, a LOT nuts for this...my first shipment has arrived and no regrets...none.
> 
> Teal Diamond Theia, gunmetal hardware, fuchsia lining, added exterior zip pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4058192
> 
> View attachment 4058195
> 
> View attachment 4058196
> 
> 
> I also did smalls in 3 other colors for this shipment...platinum and pewter diamond Phoebes, and a silver diamond flora.
> 
> View attachment 4058198
> 
> View attachment 4058200



These are just gorgeous!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Tell me about it. I ordered my first MM on March 22 and have ordered a bag every promotion since then.


Girl you are behind. I found this darn site a year ago and am not going to confess how many bags I have bought.


----------



## mleleigh

Contest to win a bluette Alexia Midi - details on the blog:
https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/05/mm-is-giving-youthe-chance-to-win.html?m=1


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Girl you are behind. I found this darn site a year ago and am not going to confess how many bags I have bought.


TotinScience.  You keep quiet because you know how many I have bought!!!


----------



## vixnkitten

southernbelle43 said:


> TotinScience. You keep quiet because you know how many I have bought!!!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> TotinScience.  You keep quiet because you know how many I have bought!!!


People, glass houses, you know the drill


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

First little tulipano ever made for a customer! 




Penelope and Phoebe with it



Comparison to little athena


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060040
> 
> First little tulipano ever made for a customer!
> 
> View attachment 4060042
> 
> 
> Penelope and Phoebe with it
> 
> View attachment 4060043
> 
> Comparison to little athena



Little Tulipano is so cute!! Looks like it’s a great size too. What do you think about it?


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060040
> 
> First little tulipano ever made for a customer!
> 
> View attachment 4060042
> 
> 
> Penelope and Phoebe with it
> 
> View attachment 4060043
> 
> Comparison to little athena


Wow those are all lovely!


----------



## lignecpq

Those are so gorgeous! Wow. You make me regret I didn't order Tulipano during the promotion. I had my heart set on Victoria, but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## Kylacove

The Tulipano is made for colorblocking. Can't wait to see the other lovely bags coming.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This bag is so much bigger than the dimensions (which are the same as aura on paper or a hair smaller...?!) Led me to think. It's nearly Angelica sized, a bit bigger than Daphne. Probably holds the same amount as Daphne and definitely more than little athena.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Inner bag


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060924
> View attachment 4060925
> 
> Inner bag


Thanks for all these shots, very helpful!! And great outfit!

I like the size.  I don't do really small bags so I think this is a good size for me.


----------



## Taimi

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060924
> View attachment 4060925
> 
> Inner bag



Thank you for the pics! The bag looks gorgeous on you! [emoji4] I love the size of the bag. I was a little hesitant that it could be too small for me but I’m happy to see that it’s not the case at all! It’s just a perfect size. I’m still considering one in orange..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for all these shots, very helpful!! And great outfit!
> 
> I like the size.  I don't do really small bags so I think this is a good size for me.


The size works great for me as well, I was just surprised how big it is. 


The weight is not exactly light. Kitchen scale time!!

800g or 1lb 13oz

Penny messenger in pebbled is 517g or 1lb 2oz
With significantly less capacity

Little athena in nappa is 1lb 10 oz or 746g with sightly less capacity

Merinos Daphne is 839g or 1lb 13.5oz so almost exactly the same weight but Daphne has significantly more capacity.

Merinos Angelica is 1lb 14 oz or 861g and has way more capacity than little tulipano and noticeably more capacity than Daphne for only half an ounce/20g increase in weight. If I cut out the center compartment it would weigh less than Daphne!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

One more! Merinos aura is 650g with similar capacity to little Athena.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060040
> 
> First little tulipano ever made for a customer!
> 
> View attachment 4060042
> 
> 
> Penelope and Phoebe with it
> 
> View attachment 4060043
> 
> Comparison to little athena


I think I stop breathing a bit.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060040
> 
> First little tulipano ever made for a customer!
> 
> View attachment 4060042
> 
> 
> Penelope and Phoebe with it
> 
> View attachment 4060043
> 
> Comparison to little athena


And I think I see phoebe. A bit more on them? [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Nice mod shots @HopelessBagGirl    How tall are you?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

5'7" 130lb, about a size 4.
I'll go get the Phoebe and Penelope.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pewter is way less gray and more brown than I expected. I thought it would be like silver but darker but it's closer to bronze. I still really like it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and the strap and tassel on the Phoebe is deep blue Africa.


----------



## msd_bags

After the Little Tulipano posts of @HopelessBagGirl I’m thinking of Amethyst Pompei as the external body and fuchsia Merinos for the internal bag. I hope to see pics of the Amethyst Pompei!


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060907
> View attachment 4060908
> View attachment 4060909
> View attachment 4060910
> View attachment 4060911
> View attachment 4060913



Looks terrific on you


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

clu0984 said:


> Looks terrific on you



Oh thank you!!!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060907
> View attachment 4060908
> View attachment 4060909
> View attachment 4060910
> View attachment 4060911
> View attachment 4060913


Nice mod shots!  Of course I love your color choices for Little Tulipano.


----------



## Sickgrl13

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060907
> View attachment 4060908
> View attachment 4060909
> View attachment 4060910
> View attachment 4060911
> View attachment 4060913



Thanks for the mod shots.  Is it bad that I am secretly glad Little Tulipano is bigger than I expected?  This means I can resist getting one-me who loves color blocking. [emoji38]


----------



## tenKrat

Someone had a question about the accessory and wristlet straps for Penelope/Penelope Midi. Accessory strap is longer and more plain (no buckle).
Top - accessory strap
Bottom - wristlet strap


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Nice mod shots!  Of course I love your color choices for Little Tulipano.



Oh thank you! I am a fan of the color as well but now thinking that I may need even more shells and inner bags to swap between! Brownrose nappa inner bag and teal/pewter diamond shell are right now calling to me and I would mix and match with this set as well! If there's a mother's day sale I might not be able to resist that!


----------



## ajamy

One more diamond reveal, platinum Stella and teal phoebe airing outside after scotch guarding the linings


----------



## ajamy

I picked marine lining for both:


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4061070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more diamond reveal, platinum Stella and teal phoebe airing outside after scotch guarding the linings


Nice! Love that Stella so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060907
> View attachment 4060908
> View attachment 4060909
> View attachment 4060910
> View attachment 4060911
> View attachment 4060913


You look so so stylish!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060924
> View attachment 4060925
> 
> Inner bag


Thank you for all the mod shots - really helpful to see and you look fantastic!! I like how this style wears, including the inner tote. 
Your leather selections are just beautiful. Including the tassels you paired with the smaller bags. Just love those!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> You look so so stylish!!!!



Oh thank you thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Thank you for all the mod shots - really helpful to see and you look fantastic!! I like how this style wears, including the inner tote.
> Your leather selections are just beautiful. Including the tassels you paired with the smaller bags. Just love those!


Thank you! You guys are great for my self esteem!
I love tassels and blingy adornment. 
This bag is fodder for so much daydreaming about different options.


----------



## Kylacove

I think the small Tulipano is a good choice for the blingy leathers. I was tempted to order a silver / platinum glitter pompei but didn't pull the trigger, yet. You have some lovely bags.


----------



## vixnkitten

tenKrat said:


> Someone had a question about the accessory and wristlet straps for Penelope/Penelope Midi. Accessory strap is longer and more plain (no buckle).
> Top - accessory strap
> Bottom - wristlet strap


That was me!! Thank you so much for those pictures.  They are very helpful.  Now to decide which, if either, I need!


----------



## vixnkitten

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pewter is way less gray and more brown than I expected. I thought it would be like silver but darker but it's closer to bronze. I still really like it.


These shots are AMAZING and the bags look fabulous on you!!! Also, thank you for the mod shots of the Tulipano.  I didn't realize that the color blocking was the same on both sides.  It helps to see from your pictures that the sides are identical.  Does that make sense? I thought that say, the pewter pieces were sewn together on the sides so that the blocking had the pewter on the right on one side and then when turned around it was on the opposite side of the bag....does that even make any sense at all??


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4061070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more diamond reveal, platinum Stella and teal phoebe airing outside after scotch guarding the linings


Love your Stella.


----------



## tenKrat

vixnkitten said:


> That was me!! Thank you so much for those pictures.  They are very helpful.  Now to decide which, if either, I need!


I recommend getting a strap. It will make your Penelope much more versatile. You can carry either size Penelope as a clutch, which I’ve done  frequently lately (bridal shower, wedding, graduation). 

My dark brown pebbled Penelope Midi is solely for trips to the gym.  One of the most used pieces of my collection. And, the accessory strap is essential.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Penelope comes with a wristlet strap! Penelope midi does not but you can buy one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

vixnkitten said:


> These shots are AMAZING and the bags look fabulous on you!!! Also, thank you for the mod shots of the Tulipano.  I didn't realize that the color blocking was the same on both sides.  It helps to see from your pictures that the sides are identical.  Does that make sense? I thought that say, the pewter pieces were sewn together on the sides so that the blocking had the pewter on the right on one side and then when turned around it was on the opposite side of the bag....does that even make any sense at all??



Thanks and yes it does make sense!


----------



## vixnkitten

tenKrat said:


> I recommend getting a strap. It will make your Penelope much more versatile. You can carry either size Penelope as a clutch, which I’ve done frequently lately (bridal shower, wedding, graduation).
> 
> My dark brown pebbled Penelope Midi is solely for trips to the gym. One of the most used pieces of my collection. And, the accessory strap is essential.


Thanks for the advice!! I am still debating about what size to get!  Do I get the regular size and get an accessory strap?? Do I have to ask Marco to put a D ring on both sides of the bag so that I can wear it crossbody as Hopelessbaggirl has done?? (Love the look of this BTW)!!  I ordered a Flora so I will have the crossbody chain.


----------



## vixnkitten

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Penelope comes with a wristlet strap! Penelope midi does not but you can buy one.


That's so good to know!!  Are you going to use your Penelope primarily by itself or as a bag inside a bag??


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By itself, with a long (Phoebe) strap. I took the wristlet strap off and put it on my keys and I'm loving having my keys on my wrist sometimes when I want to be hands free! 
I only have a ring attached on one side, for the tassel. The other side of the bag I hooked the strap to the zipper pull! I can always get my local cobbler to add an extra hardware link if this annoys me long term.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> I think the small Tulipano is a good choice for the blingy leathers. I was tempted to order a silver / platinum glitter pompei but didn't pull the trigger, yet. You have some lovely bags.



Thank you! I agree. I love small splashes of bling. 
That being said the giant wine Africa Demetra posted recently was incredible! So never say never.


----------



## vixnkitten

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By itself, with a long (Phoebe) strap. I took the wristlet strap off and put it on my keys and I'm loving having my keys on my wrist sometimes when I want to be hands free!
> I only have a ring attached on one side, for the tassel. The other side of the bag I hooked the strap to the zipper pull! I can always get my local cobbler to add an extra hardware link if this annoys me long term.


So the D ring and the zipper pull (when closed) are on opposite sides of the bag?? Thank you so much for all of the clarifications!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes they are. I asked him to attach the tassel on the other side. So there's a d ring there. And on the side where the zipper pull is when closed I can also attach the Phoebe strap.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I asked over a year ago for d ring attachments on a bag for the option to use a strap I already had and was told that the workshop only sells straps-& attachment hardware as a set, for €30. That's why this time around with my Penelope I didn't ask him to add d rings for a strap and instead just asked the tassel attached to the other side and am kind of life hacking my way into having a crossbody strap from another bag attached. Just to scrimp and save on the bag so I have enough funds for multiple bags.


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060992
> View attachment 4060993
> View attachment 4060994
> View attachment 4060995
> View attachment 4060996
> 
> 
> Pewter is way less gray and more brown than I expected. I thought it would be like silver but darker but it's closer to bronze. I still really like it.



Ah... I also want pewter to be gray, but so far, I think it’s kind of brown.  [emoji848]


----------



## soramillay

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4060907
> View attachment 4060908
> View attachment 4060909
> View attachment 4060910
> View attachment 4060911
> View attachment 4060913



The little T looks amazing on you! Just the right size, I think. And your colorblocking turned out perfect. The inner bag looks like a light mini version of the Angelica. Question: do the raw edges bother you? 



ajamy said:


> View attachment 4061070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more diamond reveal, platinum Stella and teal phoebe airing outside after scotch guarding the linings



Wow, the diamond leather really makes the Stella jump out as a luxurious clutch! Great choice. 



vixnkitten said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I am still debating about what size to get!  Do I get the regular size and get an accessory strap?? Do I have to ask Marco to put a D ring on both sides of the bag so that I can wear it crossbody as Hopelessbaggirl has done?? (Love the look of this BTW)!!  I ordered a Flora so I will have the crossbody chain.



I am a big fan of the accessory strap. It makes it so easy to secure your Penelope to any bag you’re carrying. When I wear a big open tote (Neverfull style), I put my valuables in my Penelope midi and just attach it to one of the inner tote handles— instantly safe from pickpockets!


----------



## soramillay

Here is my promised reveal of my new to me bags from the BST! In three different leathers! Thanks to HopelessBagGirl and Coastal Jewel for sending these beauties all the way to Singapore! I am looking forward to taking each bag out for its first outing.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4061960
> 
> Here is my promised reveal of my new to me bags from the BST! In three different leathers! Thanks to HopelessBagGirl and Coastal Jewel for sending these beauties all the way to Singapore! I am looking forward to taking each bag out for its first outing.


Oh yay!! 3 really different styles.  Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Someone had a question about the accessory and wristlet straps for Penelope/Penelope Midi. Accessory strap is longer and more plain (no buckle).
> Top - accessory strap
> Bottom - wristlet strap
> View attachment 4061043


A question on the strap for the Penelope Midi.  I looked at the site and there is a default strap with the Midi, isn't this the one pictured on the light blue Penelope Midi on your photo?  If so, anybody knows what the optional strap is that is available as an extra for 15 euros?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4061960
> 
> Here is my promised reveal of my new to me bags from the BST! In three different leathers! Thanks to HopelessBagGirl and Coastal Jewel for sending these beauties all the way to Singapore! I am looking forward to taking each bag out for its first outing.



You are very welcome! 

The raw edges are not my favorite because of how they feel (they look fine to my eyes) but the price point makes it worth it to me. I may get some edge paint and do them myself as you have once mentioned doing (I think it was you.) My cobbler sells awesome leather spray paint so I bet he could sell me good edge paint as well.


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> The raw edges are not my favorite because of how they feel (they look fine to my eyes) but the price point makes it worth it to me. I may get some edge paint and do them myself as you have once mentioned doing (I think it was you.) My cobbler sells awesome leather spray paint so I bet he could sell me good edge paint as well.


If (when) I get a little Tulipano, I will go for edge painting because I have been pampered by MM and tone on tone edge paint is a must for me nowadays with all bags.  But of course, it comes with a cost, so I need to wait for a sale.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This bag is so much bigger than the dimensions (which are the same as aura on paper or a hair smaller...?!) Led me to think. It's nearly Angelica sized, a bit bigger than Daphne. Probably holds the same amount as Daphne and definitely more than little athena.



Wow!  That’s a perfect size for me..


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you! I am a fan of the color as well but now thinking that I may need even more shells and inner bags to swap between! Brownrose nappa inner bag and teal/pewter diamond shell are right now calling to me and I would mix and match with this set as well! If there's a mother's day sale I might not be able to resist that!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vixnkitten said:


> That was me!! Thank you so much for those pictures.  They are very helpful.  Now to decide which, if either, I need!


The accessory strap would come in handy if you want


HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are very welcome!
> 
> The raw edges are not my favorite because of how they feel (they look fine to my eyes) but the price point makes it worth it to me. I may get some edge paint and do them myself as you have once mentioned doing (I think it was you.) My cobbler sells awesome leather spray paint so I bet he could sell me good edge paint as well.


Can you show a close up of the raw edge?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4062223
> View attachment 4062224
> View attachment 4062225


Thank you! I think I'd need to get the edge paint to be completely happy with this style.


----------



## Kylacove

The Alexia has arrived!  Love the colors.


----------



## Kylacove

Marine lining


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you! I think I'd need to get the edge paint to be completely happy with this style.



I ordered my Tulipano with the edge coat painting and lining on the inner bag. I think it will look more finished with the edge coat paint.


----------



## Kylacove

Is there a durability issue with not using edge paint?  If there is no edge paint to crack will bag look nice longer?  Trying to figure out why Marco did the Tulipano without when his other bags have coated edges.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Laurel Dasso is really concerned with how bags hold up after hundreds of uses and prefers waxing edges. She offers free refurbishment and had one client send in her bag after 9 years of constant use to be refreshed. That's amazing to me.  So some think edge paint is a bit of a liability after long term use.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Laurel Dasso is really concerned with how bags hold up after hundreds of uses and prefers waxing edges. She offers free refurbishment and had one client send in her bag after 9 years of constant use to be refreshed. That's amazing to me.  So some think edge paint is a bit of a liability after long term use.


I did not know she offers free refurbishment. I have a couple of her bags, so I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Kylacove

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Laurel Dasso is really concerned with how bags hold up after hundreds of uses and prefers waxing edges. She offers free refurbishment and had one client send in her bag after 9 years of constant use to be refreshed. That's amazing to me.  So some think edge paint is a bit of a liability after long term use.


Thanks. That's what I was wondering, if the edge coat could actually be a liability in a flexible style. Maybe the first bag I order should be "raw" before I can really decide.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Marine lining



Wow! Teal is more chameleon than I thought. It looks black in the first photo. I’m liking this color and you pair them very well. I like the way you put them together.


----------



## Kylacove

Teal is definitely teal, just bad lighting I guess. I love how the softer backing and breaking up the design with texture and color makes the style feel less boxy. Just what I was hoping for.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Teal is definitely teal, just bad lighting I guess. I love how the softer backing and breaking up the design with texture and color makes the style feel less boxy. Just what I was hoping for.


we almost ended up as reverse bag twins - I came very close to ordering Alexia midi in light grey Pompei with deep blue africa sides, handles, and a strap. However, super helpful mod shots of the ladies here made me realize the bag is not quite for me, so I decided against it . Yours looks so cool though, enjoy!


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> we almost ended up as reverse bag twins - I came very close to ordering Alexia midi in light grey Pompei with deep blue africa sides, handles, and a strap. However, super helpful mod shots of the ladies here made me realize the bag is not quite for me, so I decided against it . Yours looks so cool though, enjoy!


Great minds think alike, lol. I'm happy with how the Alexia turned out in the diamond leathers. Then Marco came up with the Tulipano,  darn it , which is closer to my style. It's all Marco's fault if I place another order.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> After the Little Tulipano posts of @HopelessBagGirl I’m thinking of Amethyst Pompei as the external body and fuchsia Merinos for the internal bag. I hope to see pics of the Amethyst Pompei!


I ordered the Little Tulipano on Amethyst Pompei. As I mentioned I love color block on other peoples bags but not for me. I will be able to show you Amethyst Pompei.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I ordered the Little Tulipano on Amethyst Pompei. As I mentioned I love color block on other peoples bags but not for me. I will be able to show you Amethyst Pompei.



Can’t wait to see!! I also don’t like colorblocking on me.


----------



## lenie

I received my orders for the Flora, little Penelope, and card holder in pewter diamond and my Tulipano. Unfortunately, there were a couple of mistakes with my orders. The card holder was supposed to have an additional 5 card slots on the back, but only had card slots on one side. I was planning on using the pewter diamond SLG as my wallet.

My Tulipano was supposed to be made in Everose and silver glitter pompei but instead it was made in Everose and Sugarcane. 

I am sure these were accidents and I can see how they can happen with the number of orders he must be getting. I emailed Marco so I am hoping he can remake the card holder and the outer bag of the Tulipano.


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> I received my orders for the Flora, little Penelope, and card holder in pewter diamond and my Tulipano. Unfortunately, there were a couple of mistakes with my orders. The card holder was supposed to have an additional 5 card slots on the back, but only had card slots on one side. I was planning on using the pewter diamond SLG as my wallet.
> 
> My Tulipano was supposed to be made in Everose and silver glitter pompei but instead it was made in Everose and Sugarcane.
> 
> I am sure these were accidents and I can see how they can happen with the number of orders he must be getting. I emailed Marco so I am hoping he can remake the card holder and the outer bag of the Tulipano.



Just heard back from Marco( he responded so quickly!).  He is going to fix the mistakes on the order and send them in the next few days. Such excellent customer care!


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Just heard back from Marco( he responded so quickly!).  He is going to fix the mistakes on the order and send them in the next few days. Such excellent customer care!



Another advantage to the tulipano, I suppose, is he only needed to remake the outer layer instead of the whole bag  Hope you get the corrected order soon!


----------



## vink

I'm wondering about Pompeii and Flat calf. Aside from Pompeii has a shimmering surface,  how would you describe them?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Just heard back from Marco( he responded so quickly!).  He is going to fix the mistakes on the order and send them in the next few days. Such excellent customer care!


Sorry this happened, but as always he will make it right.  Certainly the mistakes do not make me shy away.  I would rather have a Massaccesi mistake that WILL be corrected than other brands where you find a flaw and good luck even hearing back from them!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I'm wondering about Pompeii and Flat calf. Aside from Pompeii has a shimmering surface,  how would you describe them?


I think that some of the pompei does not have a shimmery surface. The pink nude and the amethyst I am getting is a flat color with no shimmer if I am not mistaken.


----------



## djfmn

In the pompei leather there is also an eggplant, bluette, blush, light grey and tan that are non glitter and are a flat leather.


----------



## clu0984

I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona


----------



## lignecpq

clu0984 said:


> I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064114


Love it! I just ordered Victoria in Light Ocher Verona. I'm into larger, unstructured comfy bags so I'm so happy to hear you like yours!


----------



## clu0984

What I really like about the Victoria are the straps.  I have thin sloped shoulders so straps are forever falling off of me which is a pain and this stays on!


----------



## clu0984

Might as well show some other bags i received several months ago.  Dark green Modena in trinity leather.  This is super light!


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064114


I really liked this style when it came out.  Glad to know it's comfy.  My MM wish list is growing.


----------



## Kylacove

With all these bags ordered in Verona it would be nice if there were pictures of Verona either here or on Marco Massaccesi website. Is it only available by special order?


----------



## lignecpq

Kylacove said:


> With all these bags ordered in Verona it would be nice if there were pictures of Verona either here or on Marco Massaccesi website. Is it only available by special order?


I go by the pictures on the Blog. 

That's where I saw the Light Ocher Verona and loved how happy it made me feel!


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064114


And I am not sure why. It is a lovely style and in Verona it is really beautiful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

clu0984 said:


> I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064114



Verona Is so lovely.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> And I am not sure why. It is a lovely style and in Verona it is really beautiful.


I was scared away from this bag by seeing that fully opened it's 19 inches. Too much handbag for me!


----------



## Ludmilla

clu0984 said:


> Might as well show some other bags i received several months ago.  Dark green Modena in trinity leather.  This is super light!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064119


This style is really growing on me. Lovely colour!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was scared away from this bag by seeing that fully opened it's 19 inches. Too much handbag for me!


I also love the style but like you it is way too much bag for me as well. I am into much smaller bags these days. When I was still working and traveling all the time I loved big bags as I was carrying so much stuff. Now that I am no longer working and living near the beach I find I need less stuff. I have downsized to smaller bags. Got rid of both my midi Minerva's. Given away a couple of midi Soulmates. Although the midi Soulmate and midi Selene are still two of my favorite styles. I still have 3 of each of those styles. I have lots of Zhoe's and some Aura's and Daphne and Angelica's. I am also super excited to get a Little Tulipano but I was hoping it was smaller than the photos posted by HPG. Based on the measurements I assumed it was smaller than it looks. Next bag I am planning to get is a Little Muse.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the little tulipano slot between bags for my iPad.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I also love the style but like you it is way too much bag for me as well. I am into much smaller bags these days. When I was still working and traveling all the time I loved big bags as I was carrying so much stuff. Now that I am no longer working and living near the beach I find I need less stuff. I have downsized to smaller bags. Got rid of both my midi Minerva's. Given away a couple of midi Soulmates. Although the midi Soulmate and midi Selene are still two of my favorite styles. I still have 3 of each of those styles. I have lots of Zhoe's and some Aura's and Daphne and Angelica's. I am also super excited to get a Little Tulipano but I was hoping it was smaller than the photos posted by HPG. Based on the measurements I assumed it was smaller than it looks. Next bag I am planning to get is a Little Muse.



I was also ready to love the Little Tulipano but it is too large for my lifestyle. Even my regular sized Zhoe is not getting a lot of use as it is too big for me.   I carry a laptop bag for work and anything huge like a sunglasses case fits in there. No need for a big bag. Little Muse is just perfect for my needs.   That said I still want a Siena in black vacchetta at some point to replace my laptop bag as I don’t travel much anymore.


----------



## Kylacove

Little Tulipano looks so cute on you but it would be too small for me as an everyday bag.  It might work as a going out bag though. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Sabrina Midi love is real.

View attachment 4064776


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Penelope HOW I love you!


----------



## Kylacove

Odebdo said:


> I did say this was shipment #1...I will have ALL the colors of diamond leather once shipment #2 comes! I could not resist! So Everose is coming in that one


Has shipment #2 made it to you yet?


----------



## TotinScience

Intrigue


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4065243
> 
> 
> Intrigue



I wonder how long he'll keep us in suspense!


----------



## Coastal jewel

clu0984 said:


> I know this isn’t a popular style but wanted to show the Victoria which I find very understated and comfortable.  Got it a while ago in dark amethyst verona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064114



One person gets... posts, and  something becomes popular.  There are j my choices.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4065243
> 
> 
> Intrigue



Do I spy a satchel?


----------



## Coastal jewel

New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....


----------



## southernbelle43

Its my satchel!!! I know it is, be still my heart. I am so glad I asked him if he was ever going to do one!! I have my leather, my HW and my lining picked out!! YEA.


----------



## Kylacove

Where was this posted?


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Where was this posted?


Facebook . I wonder if tomorrow is the big reveal maybe? Fingers crossed for different sizes!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> With all these bags ordered in Verona it would be nice if there were pictures of Verona either here or on Marco Massaccesi website. Is it only available by special order?


Marco is working hard with his tannery to secure more Verona. RIght now there is not any; well maybe a few scraps that he had lef


Coastal jewel said:


> New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065306
> View attachment 4065307
> 
> View attachment 4065309
> View attachment 4065310


Really lovely bag!


----------



## clu0984

Coastal jewel said:


> New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065306
> View attachment 4065307
> 
> View attachment 4065309
> View attachment 4065310



This is beautiful


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Facebook . I wonder if tomorrow is the big reveal maybe? Fingers crossed for different sizes!


And a sale to celebrate the new style would be awesome, or free lining or something.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065306
> View attachment 4065307
> 
> View attachment 4065309
> View attachment 4065310



Looks great on you!!! I love terra cotta. I wish it went with my wardrobe.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes terra cotta not rust [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Barefootgirl

Good morning Ladies!

I want to add a Taupe bag to my collection of MM bags....which leather would you recommend for durability, one that will stand up to wear and tear? Vacchetta, Nappa, Pebbled Calf? other suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

All of those! But I would go for taupe or caramel Nappa myself.


----------



## TotinScience

Barefootgirl said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> 
> I want to add a Taupe bag to my collection of MM bags....which leather would you recommend for durability, one that will stand up to wear and tear? Vacchetta, Nappa, Pebbled Calf? other suggestions? Thank you!


While I don't own any, to my understanding, Pebbled is nigh indestructible (I think the very first bag of Colette's with MM was taupe Pebbled actually!)


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065306
> View attachment 4065307
> 
> View attachment 4065309
> View attachment 4065310


So glad you snagged this one! I was definitely tempted but have been trying to edit a little. 
I love the Divina Midi so much - it's really comfortable to carry and has an extremely practical arrangement of pockets with the zip top. That color is gorgeous, too!


----------



## obscurity7

I would like to get a small summer bag, and I'm looking at the Mini Zhoe and Phoebe.  The price difference is significant, even though the sizes and styles are quite similar.  Can someone who has one or both explain to me why one is better than the other?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> New to me.  Divina Midi In Rust merinos.  She reminds me size wise a bit like the soulmate midi.  And I Love front  pocket, and  pockets on the sides.  I think this may also be one of those “under- known” styles.  For me, this is a “big” as I’m comfortable with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065306
> View attachment 4065307
> 
> View attachment 4065309
> View attachment 4065310


Love your new bag. When Marco first introduced the Divina I bought one of the first ones he made in purple leather. When I received it I felt it was way too big for me. I told Marco he needed to make a midi version of the Divina at this time he had no midi versions of his bags. I worked with him on what size I felt a midi Divina would be a good size. We spoke for about an hour on what he felt was a good size vs what I felt was a good size. I told him that there were people like me that could not carry a large bag because it overwhelmed us. He agreed to the size I suggested which I felt made the most sense. After having had all the input about a midi Divina I never purchased one myself. There are just too many bags to choose from and if I got one of all the ones I like I would have even more bags.


----------



## djfmn

obscurity7 said:


> I would like to get a small summer bag, and I'm looking at the Mini Zhoe and Phoebe.  The price difference is significant, even though the sizes and styles are quite similar.  Can someone who has one or both explain to me why one is better than the other?


I have both the midi Zhoe and the Phoebe. I don't find one better than the other just different. I have 2 Phoebes that when I am going to the stores and do not need to carry that much I will use a Phoebe when I need to carry a little more I will take the mini Zhoe. Also the Phoebe I will put into a larger bag like a midi Selene and often just take the Phoebe if I am wanting to carry a little less and put the midi Selene into the trunk of my car. The Zhoe to me is more of a handbag and I hope you understand what I mean by that but as I mentioned it holds more and I do not put the mini Zhoe inside a larger bag ever. I have an Africa lead Phoebe which I use as an evening bag I purchased an additional all leather strap for my Phoebes along with the chain strap that comes with the bag makes it very versatile. The mini Zhoe is my fun bag because it is in sunflower yellow and living in Florida I use it quite often. Zhoe is such a great bag but  understand I have 6 Zhoe's a mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends so maybe I am the wrong person to give an opinion on a Zhoe vs a Phoebe. I am particularly partial to the Zhoe of all sizes because I find it to be a very versatile style.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Valerie and little Valerie Satchel up on the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/05/the-valerie-littlevalerie-satchels.html?m=1


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm thinking a little Valerie in river


----------



## obscurity7

djfmn said:


> I have both the midi Zhoe and the Phoebe. I don't find one better than the other just different. I have 2 Phoebes that when I am going to the stores and do not need to carry that much I will use a Phoebe when I need to carry a little more I will take the mini Zhoe. Also the Phoebe I will put into a larger bag like a midi Selene and often just take the Phoebe if I am wanting to carry a little less and put the midi Selene into the trunk of my car. The Zhoe to me is more of a handbag and I hope you understand what I mean by that but as I mentioned it holds more and I do not put the mini Zhoe inside a larger bag ever. I have an Africa lead Phoebe which I use as an evening bag I purchased an additional all leather strap for my Phoebes along with the chain strap that comes with the bag makes it very versatile. The mini Zhoe is my fun bag because it is in sunflower yellow and living in Florida I use it quite often. Zhoe is such a great bag but  understand I have 6 Zhoe's a mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends so maybe I am the wrong person to give an opinion on a Zhoe vs a Phoebe. I am particularly partial to the Zhoe of all sizes because I find it to be a very versatile style.



That's really helpful. And as much as I LOVE the new satchel, this sounds like the right opportunity to get the mini Zhoe in a fun summer color because that's the bag I need. Thanks for taking the time to explain!


----------



## djfmn

Barefootgirl said:


> Good morning Ladies!
> 
> I want to add a Taupe bag to my collection of MM bags....which leather would you recommend for durability, one that will stand up to wear and tear? Vacchetta, Nappa, Pebbled Calf? other suggestions? Thank you!



When I asked Marco this question very recently he said to me that Nappa is a little more delicate. Not delicate but "a little more delicate". Hope that helps.


----------



## lenie

The Valerie satchel is classic and beautiful. I love the picture of it in Taupe pompei! 

My only hesitation is a little frustration I have had with other bags where the handle is attached to the flap. I can’t open the bag while holding it unless I put it down or use the shoulder strap. The satchel doesn’t have a back pocket so I imagine having to open the bag frequently to get to my cell phone.  Has anyone else felt this way?  Would you pass on this style due to the inconvenience of having to set the bag down to open it?


----------



## mleleigh

lenie said:


> The Valerie satchel is classic and beautiful. I love the picture of it in Taupe pompei!
> 
> My only hesitation is a little frustration I have had with other bags where the handle is attached to the flap. I can’t open the bag while holding it unless I put it down or use the shoulder strap. The satchel doesn’t have a back pocket so I imagine having to open the bag frequently to get to my cell phone.  Has anyone else felt this way?  Would you pass on this style due to the inconvenience of having to set the bag down to open it?



I was thinking the same thing - a pocket on the back for a cell phone would make it so much more usable.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm sure a slip pocket could be added for €40, or even a zippered pocket, for €50. Although I'm not big on fussy openings in general that I can't get quickly into and out of so the buckles are maybe not my thing. Looks good, but I'm just not for sure I would want to mess with it all the time.


----------



## Kylacove

I think I can pass on the satchel this go around. But if you read the whole promo email there is 20% off any orders. Nothing to enable or anything.


----------



## TotinScience

lenie said:


> The Valerie satchel is classic and beautiful. I love the picture of it in Taupe pompei!
> 
> My only hesitation is a little frustration I have had with other bags where the handle is attached to the flap. I can’t open the bag while holding it unless I put it down or use the shoulder strap. The satchel doesn’t have a back pocket so I imagine having to open the bag frequently to get to my cell phone.  Has anyone else felt this way?  Would you pass on this style due to the inconvenience of having to set the bag down to open it?


So my little Bendel schoolbag is somewhat similar (handle attached to the flap, 2 turnlock closures) - for a smaller bag it's not that big of a deal, since the flap is quite short, so you can get in and out fairly quickly. For the big one, however, I can see it being kind of a hassle. As for the back pocket, it seems like it would have to be wedged in between the strap/hardware design, not sure how pretty that would turn out. But definitely worth asking!
I swoon over the Little Valerie - I might just have to sell my Bendel and get me one of those instead in Marco's infinitely better leathers


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> My new Zhoe in everose diamond leather arrived today! The light gunmetal hardware goes well with the leather.
> 
> View attachment 4047552
> 
> View attachment 4047553
> View attachment 4047554
> 
> 
> And I’m really looking forward to a school satchel style! [emoji3]


@Taimi Which is the more accurate photo of the leather. The outside of the bag or the inside where you show the pink lining?
I am busy deciding on a Little Muse and I leaning towards Everose diamond but want to be sure of the color of the leather.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> I think I can pass on the satchel this go around. But if you read the whole promo email there is 20% off any orders. Nothing to enable or anything.



Noticed the 20%off on other orders too!! [emoji3] The school bag satchel is not my style but there are others that I’m eyeing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well duh, after watching this site and MM's blog for DAYS waiting for the satchel, I missed the posting!  I was catching up on this thread and started seeing you talk about a "Valerie" and thought you meant the Victoria!  
I love the satchel style, it is ME. I know it is not for everyone, but he has managed to create the traditional school bag style that is also very modern and elegant.  Have placed my order already!! I told you I had everything picked out.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@southernbelle43 What leather, color and hardware?


----------



## djfmn

I ordered a Little Muse in Pompei everose glitter. I was going to go with an everose Diamond Little Muse but when I sent an email asking Marco if there was any everose Diamond available for a Little Muse. He said there was but that the diamond leather was not substantial enough for a Little Muse. He indicated Little Muse is a structured bag and it needs a leather that is substantial enough for the style. He told me that he felt that diamond was not a good leather for that style. I always listen to his recommendations as he knows the leathers and the styles so pompei Everose Glitter is what I ordered.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> @southernbelle43 What leather, color and hardware?


Dark green vacchetta, gold hardware, apple green lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I ordered a Little Muse in Pompei everose glitter. I was going to go with an everose Diamond Little Muse but when I sent an email asking Marco if there was any everose Diamond available for a Little Muse. He said there was but that the diamond leather was not substantial enough for a Little Muse. He indicated Little Muse is a structured bag and it needs a leather that is substantial enough for the style. He told me that he felt that diamond was not a good leather for that style. I always listen to his recommendations as he knows the leathers and the styles so pompei Everose Glitter is what I ordered.


That will be beautiful! I always listen as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @Taimi Which is the more accurate photo of the leather. The outside of the bag or the inside where you show the pink lining?
> I am busy deciding on a Little Muse and I leaning towards Everose diamond but want to be sure of the color of the leather.
> Thanks for the help.


Oh my,  that is really striking. I love the Zhoe and it is perfect for that leather.


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I ordered a Little Muse in Pompei everose glitter. I was going to go with an everose Diamond Little Muse but when I sent an email asking Marco if there was any everose Diamond available for a Little Muse. He said there was but that the diamond leather was not substantial enough for a Little Muse. He indicated Little Muse is a structured bag and it needs a leather that is substantial enough for the style. He told me that he felt that diamond was not a good leather for that style. I always listen to his recommendations as he knows the leathers and the styles so pompei Everose Glitter is what I ordered.


My diamond rose midi Theia looks more like a shiny new penny, not as attractive as Tami 's picture. Love the style but not sure I like the color. Like the everose glitter pompei better.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Well duh, after watching this site and MM's blog for DAYS waiting for the satchel, I missed the posting!  I was catching up on this thread and started seeing you talk about a "Valerie" and thought you meant the Victoria!
> I love the satchel style, it is ME. I know it is not for everyone, but he has managed to create the traditional school bag style that is also very modern and elegant.  Have placed my order already!! I told you I had everything picked out.



So which leather and color did you pick?


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> So which leather and color did you pick?


Dark green vacchetta, gold hardware, apple green lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lenie, as soon as my dark green vacchetta bag gets here, you can stop worrying about me stealing your Aphrodite which I still think is one of the best bags on this thread!!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My diamond rose midi Theia looks more like a shiny new penny, not as attractive as Tami 's picture. Love the style but not sure I like the color. Like the everose glitter pompei better.


I am pleased to hear that because I just ordered a Little Muse in everose Glitter pompei as I was leaning towards the Everose Diamond. Marco indicated that diamond leather was not substantial enough for a structured bag like Little Muse. So I went with the glitter Pompei.


----------



## vink

OMG! I went to the page and my heart stop there a minute! It’s beautiful! I mean I like satchel and think the school satchel style is beautiful and cool to have, but never own one coz I think it look too “student-ly”. (Is there such a thing?) But this time, I want one! He really design them so well. 

Off to imagine my perfect bag now, but seriously, the one on the page s already stealing my heart. Here goes my imagination. I think I’ll simply order that one.


----------



## Kylacove

From the online pictures the diamond leathers looked darker than they turned out in real life. The teal/ silver combo I love, but the rose is really more coppery to me.  Wonder what the "copper" looks like. I still have a question if the pewter is grey or brownish. Two different posters described the color differently.


----------



## vink

Quick question! 

Any of you who has Pompeii, how much give a leather has? I mean if I put bulky stuff inside, will it let me or it’ll just stay super stiff and won’t?


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Quick question!
> 
> Any of you who has Pompeii, how much give a leather has? I mean if I put bulky stuff inside, will it let me or it’ll just stay super stiff and won’t?



It has give, much more than the natural calf I should say.


----------



## djfmn

Oh I forgot to mention that Marco suggested a dark grey lining and light gunmetal HW for the Little Muse in everose glitter pompei.


----------



## Kylacove

Mine has some give but I don't think it will ever be smooshy.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> It has give, much more than the natural calf I should say.


Thank you for that information. I ordered a Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei and today ordered a Little Muse in everose glitter pompei. I am so pleased to hear it has give. Marco recommended pompei for both the LIttle Tulipano and the Little Muse as he indicated they are structured styles and if you requested other leathers than the suggested leather for the Little Tulipano it would require a backing which he said was an additional cost. I went with his recommendations for leathers for both these styles.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Gah. 20% off is sooo tempting.  Is it bad to place another order when I still haven’t received an earlier one?  Hehe.


----------



## Tankgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> Gah. 20% off is sooo tempting.  Is it bad to place another order when I still haven’t received an earlier one?  Hehe.



I’ve done it.  Then I asked Marco to delay shipping until the second order was completed so he could ship both bags together.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Gah. 20% off is sooo tempting.  Is it bad to place another order when I still haven’t received an earlier one?  Hehe.


Join me I did!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Tankgirl said:


> I’ve done it.  Then I asked Marco to delay shipping until the second order was completed so he could ship both bags together.


Me too - these days it's probably rather common, what with all the fabulous (and budget busting) sales he's been running back-to-back .


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I’ve done it.  Then I asked Marco to delay shipping until the second order was completed so he could ship both bags together.


Join the club I did the same thing. I ordered a Little Tulipano which has not been made yet and I decided to get the Little Muse I really wanted as well. Could not pass up getting a second bag as I have wanted the Little Muse ever since it came out. I also had him delay and ship both bags together.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Me too - these days it's probably rather common, what with all the fabulous (and budget busting) sales he's been running back-to-back .





djfmn said:


> Join the club I did the same thing. I ordered a Little Tulipano which has not been made yet and I decided to get the Little Muse I really wanted as well. Could not pass up getting a second bag as I have wanted the Little Muse ever since it came out. I also had him delay and ship both bags together.


 Enablement at its finest!    Unfortunately, I can't combine shipping since both orders together will top over $799 and I don't want to take the chance on customs duties.  And TBH, I can't wait for my custom leather Little Zhoe to get to me anyway.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Enablement at its finest!    Unfortunately, I can't combine shipping since both orders together will top over $799 and I don't want to take the chance on customs duties.  And TBH, I can't wait for my custom leather Little Zhoe to get to me anyway.


Custom Little Zhoe I cannot wait to see it. My last bag was my custom Zhoe in a pink nappa which has a lilac undertone. I have purchased two bespoke leather bags and they have both been amazing. It is really special getting a bespoke leather at least I think so. It adds to getting a bespoke leather bag having the leather bespoke as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Gah. 20% off is sooo tempting.  Is it bad to place another order when I still haven’t received an earlier one?  Hehe.


I will make all of you feel better.  I confess I ordered two bags,    In addition to the Valerie in the dark green vacchetta I also ordered another Theia in dark chocolate Verona.  There were only small pieces of those leather left and I was afraid they would be gone. 
These two leathers have been on my wish list for over a year. When they arrive I have no other styles or leathers on my wish list which is a good thing because my money tree is bare.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Custom Little Zhoe I cannot wait to see it. My last bag was my custom Zhoe in a pink nappa which has a lilac undertone. I have purchased two bespoke leather bags and they have both been amazing. It is really special getting a bespoke leather at least I think so. It adds to getting a bespoke leather bag having the leather bespoke as well.


So I have a dilemma.  I want a Siena to use as my work/laptop bag.  But which black leather: vachetta, Pompeii, flat calf or pebbled?  I know pebbled is indestructible but not a fan of texture.    I love structure and how black vachetta is so saturated.  But how does it hold up against a little rain?  Choices, choices, choices.


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> So I have a dilemma.  I want a Siena to use as my work/laptop bag.  But which black leather: vachetta, Pompeii, flat calf or pebbled?  I know pebbled is indestructible but not a fan of texture.    I love structure and how black vachetta is so saturated.  But how does it hold up against a little rain?  Choices, choices, choices.



For a work bag, I would totally go with vacchetta. Siena in black vacchetta would be elegant. Since the leather has a slight sheen, rain doesn’t really saturate the leather - the drops sit on the surface and can wipe right off.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> So I have a dilemma.  I want a Siena to use as my work/laptop bag.  But which black leather: vachetta, Pompeii, flat calf or pebbled?  I know pebbled is indestructible but not a fan of texture.    I love structure and how black vachetta is so saturated.  But how does it hold up against a little rain?  Choices, choices, choices.


I only have black pebbled in a midi Selene. The vachetta is too heavy for me. I love the black pebbled texture for my midi Selene but a more structured bag I would probably want a flat calf or Pompei.


----------



## vixnkitten

lenie said:


> My only hesitation is a little frustration I have had with other bags where the handle is attached to the flap. I can’t open the bag while holding it unless I put it down or use the shoulder strap. The satchel doesn’t have a back pocket so I imagine having to open the bag frequently to get to my cell phone. Has anyone else felt this way? Would you pass on this style due to the inconvenience of having to set the bag down to open it?


Funny Lenie, you mirrored my initial thoughts exactly!  I am interested to hear what the thoughts are of the bag after someone has carried it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> So I have a dilemma.  I want a Siena to use as my work/laptop bag.  But which black leather: vachetta, Pompeii, flat calf or pebbled?  I know pebbled is indestructible but not a fan of texture.    I love structure and how black vachetta is so saturated.  But how does it hold up against a little rain?  Choices, choices, choices.


I would ask Marco!


----------



## southernbelle43

vixnkitten said:


> Funny Lenie, you mirrored my initial thoughts exactly!  I am interested to hear what the thoughts are of the bag after someone has carried it.


Will let you know lol.  Since discovering MM and Arayla I have become much more laid back about things like this. I have several bags now, for example, my lovely black vacchetta Zhoe, my Harlow, etc with no outside pockets.  If my phone rings I always manage to get to it. I find that the beauty and fun of the bags far outweigh any minor inconvenience. So maybe I am not a good one to review it for you, lol.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Lenie, as soon as my dark green vacchetta bag gets here, you can stop worrying about me stealing your Aphrodite which I still think is one of the best bags on this thread!!



You are going to love the dark green vachetta. It is my favorite vachetta!  I love my Aphrodite and Sienna in this leather. I am sure the Valerie will be amazing in Dark green vachetta.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Will let you know lol.  Since discovering MM and Arayla I have become much more laid back about things like this. I have several bags now, for example, my lovely black vacchetta Zhoe, my Harlow, etc with no outside pockets.  If my phone rings I always manage to get to it. I find that the beauty and fun of the bags far outweigh any minor inconvenience. So maybe I am not a good one to review it for you, lol.



I don’t need an external pocket if the bag is easy to get into. The Valerie has double locks and the handle is built into the flap so it may take a little more time to access the bag contents. 
I would love to know your thoughts on ease of access.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Gah. 20% off is sooo tempting.  Is it bad to place another order when I still haven’t received an earlier one?  Hehe.



Oh... I’ve been there. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> @Taimi Which is the more accurate photo of the leather. The outside of the bag or the inside where you show the pink lining?
> I am busy deciding on a Little Muse and I leaning towards Everose diamond but want to be sure of the color of the leather.
> Thanks for the help.



The photo of the outside of the bag is more accurate! It’s a super lovely colour in my opinion! [emoji4]

And yes, it’s not as dark as in the photos, but personally I love it! [emoji4] It goes with everything, it’s shiny but work as a neutral and I love the pink hue in it.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> From the online pictures the diamond leathers looked darker than they turned out in real life. The teal/ silver combo I love, but the rose is really more coppery to me.  Wonder what the "copper" looks like. I still have a question if the pewter is grey or brownish. Two different posters described the color differently.



I have that feeling about pewter, too. But the carrier just called. I can pick mine up at the center on Monday. [emoji4]

Yes, I went bad with the diamond promotion and ordered some pieces. [emoji16] I’ll see them soon and that’ll end my suspicions. [emoji16]


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I have both the midi Zhoe and the Phoebe. I don't find one better than the other just different. I have 2 Phoebes that when I am going to the stores and do not need to carry that much I will use a Phoebe when I need to carry a little more I will take the mini Zhoe. Also the Phoebe I will put into a larger bag like a midi Selene and often just take the Phoebe if I am wanting to carry a little less and put the midi Selene into the trunk of my car. The Zhoe to me is more of a handbag and I hope you understand what I mean by that but as I mentioned it holds more and I do not put the mini Zhoe inside a larger bag ever. I have an Africa lead Phoebe which I use as an evening bag I purchased an additional all leather strap for my Phoebes along with the chain strap that comes with the bag makes it very versatile. The mini Zhoe is my fun bag because it is in sunflower yellow and living in Florida I use it quite often. Zhoe is such a great bag but  understand I have 6 Zhoe's a mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends so maybe I am the wrong person to give an opinion on a Zhoe vs a Phoebe. I am particularly partial to the Zhoe of all sizes because I find it to be a very versatile style.


Mini zhoe is one of my favourite styles and I have three.  It’s definitely a more substantial style than the phoebe.  I take a zhoe when the dress code is smart, the phoebe is more casual, I also carry one in my work bag for when I only need money, keys and my phone (which is just about all I can fit in a phoebe.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> The photo of the outside of the bag is more accurate! It’s a super lovely colour in my opinion! [emoji4]
> 
> And yes, it’s not as dark as in the photos, but personally I love it! [emoji4] It goes with everything, it’s shiny but work as a neutral and I love the pink hue in it.


I was planning to get a Little Muse in this leather but Marco told me it would not work as the bag is structured and requires a more substantial leather. I went with Everose Pompei shimmer.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> You are going to love the dark green vachetta. It is my favorite vachetta!  I love my Aphrodite and Sienna in this leather. I am sure the Valerie will be amazing in Dark green vachetta.


I think it will be!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I don’t need an external pocket if the bag is easy to get into. The Valerie has double locks and the handle is built into the flap so it may take a little more time to access the bag contents.
> I would love to know your thoughts on ease of access.


I will probably do it like I do my Proenza Schouler PS1. I carry it with the shoulder strap and leave the lock undone.  It has an outside pocket but I still like to be able to get into without fooling with the lock.


----------



## TotinScience

I did a little math and realized that I can hold off with buying Little Valerie till another 20% off sale - even in Vacchetta, the current promo clocks it in at around 22% which isn't that much of a difference. In other leathers discount is even lower (not accounting for free lining, of course).  However, if you, like @southernbelle43 , wish for a regular size Valerie in Vacchetta, now would be the best time to buy, as you will be saving almost 100 euro!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> I did a little math and realized that I can hold off with buying Little Valerie till another 20% off sale - even in Vacchetta, the current promo clocks it in at around 22% which isn't that much of a difference. In other leathers discount is even lower (not accounting for free lining, of course).  However, if you, like @southernbelle43 , wish for a regular size Valerie in Vacchetta, now would be the best time to buy, as you will be saving almost 100 euro!



I figured out the same thing! It's not a once in a lifetime offer for sure. And I just got the little tulipano!!! And I have 3 bags to be made by Laurel Dasso in the pipeline, 2 Etsy bags en route, & 2 other Etsy bags shipping soon. So I really don't need to order another bag before these seven settle in my collection.
Not to mention my husband would NOT be happy! Not at all. So I am in ban mode for months.... Maybe for my September birthday, when the new fall models are released I could get a birthday gift. *Maybe*


----------



## Sickgrl13

I have decided to sit this one out.  I need to wait for my earlier order and I did other shopping damage this week at Hermes, Zappos, MyTheresa and Le Creuset.  Time to put the halo on.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?
> 
> View attachment 4066883


Great minds think alike . I was plotting to get this bag either in ocher pompei with dark grey pompei straps, or in light grey with dark grey . 
I think gold HW will work really well in your design, although dark GM will give it a slightly more edgy look.


----------



## TotinScience

Mod shot of a regular Valerie!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?
> 
> View attachment 4066883



Gold!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4066904
> 
> 
> Mod shot of a regular Valerie!


That’s very pretty!


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Gold!



Agree with vink, gold would look perfect


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4066904
> 
> 
> Mod shot of a regular Valerie!


It's actually more reasonable as a crossbody than I would have thought given the size.  It's making me rethink which size I want.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?
> 
> View attachment 4066883


I think gold HW will be perfect with this leather. Also MM gold is a very pretty soft gold and not at all brassy.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I wonder if I could get an Aura with the long strap attachment of the Little Valerie. I have always liked the Aura, but not the way the strap attaches to the bag.I will have to ask Marco about this.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I think gold HW will be perfect with this leather. Also MM gold is a very pretty soft gold and not at all brassy.


My one and only gold hardware MM is my very first order, port Soulmate midi. I do like the fact that it’s not brassy.


----------



## Kylacove

In sunlight, the difference between glitter pompei and diamond everose.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> In sunlight, the difference between glitter pompei and diamond everose.



Aw.... don’t you do this! Don’t tempt me even more!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I did a little math and realized that I can hold off with buying Little Valerie till another 20% off sale - even in Vacchetta, the current promo clocks it in at around 22% which isn't that much of a difference. In other leathers discount is even lower (not accounting for free lining, of course).  However, if you, like @southernbelle43 , wish for a regular size Valerie in Vacchetta, now would be the best time to buy, as you will be saving almost 100 euro!


Well look at you girl!  I would never have thought of checking that.   Great information friend.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm hoping someone will post a similar picture with the pewter. Hint hint. For me it's sometimes hard to visualize the colors without an actual swatch so I thought it might help. Sorry if it tempts also. I understand that too . Why do you think FedEx has been to my door too many times lately.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> In sunlight, the difference between glitter pompei and diamond everose.


OMG those are just gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?
> 
> View attachment 4066883


Gold  would be my preference with the brown leathers. I hope TotinScience will chime in.  She helps me pick my linings because she has a creative mind and as an attorney I have no imagination whatsoever or fashion taste!   Lol


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Gold  would be my preference with the brown leathers. I hope TotinScience will chime in.  She helps me pick my linings because she has a creative mind and as an attorney I have no imagination whatsoever or fashion taste!   Lol


I already did , I think @Devyn Danielle will get a stunning bag no matter what, but gold would be my preference here as well .


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I was planning to get a Little Muse in this leather but Marco told me it would not work as the bag is structured and requires a more substantial leather. I went with Everose Pompei shimmer.



I have a grande Aura in everose pompei, so I can highly recommend that leather too! It’s really lovely. [emoji4]



TotinScience said:


> View attachment 4066904
> 
> 
> Mod shot of a regular Valerie!



This looks gorgeous! [emoji4] I was a little afraid that the regular size could be too big (as I think the small one is a little too small for my liking), but actually it looks just perfect! [emoji3] I’m also going to pass this sale as I have to do a little saving first but I’m pretty sure I’m going to buy a Valerie in flamingo merinos this summer.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I already did , I think @Devyn Danielle will get a stunning bag no matter what, but gold would be my preference here as well .


I missed it. Yea for me, right.  I am getting better!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> In sunlight, the difference between glitter pompei and diamond everose.


The grande aura is just drool worthy!!!


----------



## TotinScience

My only wish for the Valerie satchel is that the top handle was on hinges/rings/whatever, so that when it's not engaged, it could flatten against the top of the bag slightly, instead of sticking out. For some reason I am not a fan or rigid handles - one of the reasons I decided to pass on all things Muse, despite how gorgeous it is otherwise. Valerie's handle doesn't seem to stick up too much though, so I am just being overly picky .


----------



## starkfan

Finally posting pics of my Diamond leather SLGs that arrived earlier this week! I ordered a Teal Diamond leather Flora with marine lining, Copper Diamond leather cardholder with red lining, and tassels in Teal and Pewter Diamond leather, all with dark gunmetal hardware (first two pics under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; third pic under artificial lighting only):




Red lining in the Copper Diamond leather cardholder (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):



Marine lining in the Teal Diamond leather Flora (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):




The Diamond leathers are very nice and soft, especially for metallics! I love how pliable and almost smooshy the Flora feels in this leather... Hoping these will wear well, though I'm always wary of metallics and wear generally... The Teal is truly a teal colour, and a bit difficult to capture accurately in my pics (I feel like I'm getting too much blue in them?). My pics of Copper under the mix of natural and artificial lighting, and the close-up under artificial lighting, look fairly colour accurate on my screens I think. Someone asked about whether Copper is as dark as in the pics of it that were posted on the MM blog before -- I would say it's a _tad_ lighter? (By just a smidge!) As for Pewter, I see the slight brown tones to the colour, definitely warmer than what was shown on the MM blog before, though I would still characterise it as a grey-based metallic, and not as a bronze or anything.

There was a problem with one of the lobster clasps on the chain strap of the Flora, as the clasp mechanism is completely stuck/immovable, so I've not been able to put on the chain strap properly. Marco has already shipped a replacement chain to me, though, so I can't wait to try out the Flora as a crossbody.

Also, I had been hoping to potentially use the cardholder with a lanyard too and had requested for a D-ring to be sewn into the side of it, but unfortunately it came without it, as you can see. Overall it's not a biggie and I decided not to highlight that to Marco when I emailed him about the Flora chain strap clasp, but hopefully they can keep a handle on these slip-ups occurring... (I wonder if it might've occurred because of increased demand from all the sales/promotions they run or something?) I also find the card slots to be pretty tight (it kind of feels like there's still some excess glue or something along the inside edges of the card slots that are making them still kind of tight?), so I've not really started using it yet, and will have to keep working to loosen the slots more. The Copper leather is quite pretty though (though it doesn't sound like too many other ladies ordered it during the promo), I'm kind of wishing I had got it in a larger SLG like the Penelope Midi or another Flora!


----------



## anitalilac

i


Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been wanting a sauro tan and brown Nappa bag for a long time. So if I get a little Valerie at some point I’m thinking Sauro tan with brown Nappa handle, vertical and horizontal straps. What hardware would be best, gold or gunmetal?
> 
> View attachment 4066883


I'm a diehard GHW, so obviously I'm gonna pick that.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carrying a new to me marine merinos Angelica for the first time today!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4067599


----------



## vink

My diamond orders are here! There're a bit of a confusion,  but Marco sort it right already. I'll take photo once I got home. [emoji16]


----------



## Sickgrl13

starkfan said:


> Finally posting pics of my Diamond leather SLGs that arrived earlier this week! I ordered a Teal Diamond leather Flora with marine lining, Copper Diamond leather cardholder with red lining, and tassels in Teal and Pewter Diamond leather, all with dark gunmetal hardware (first two pics under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; third pic under artificial lighting only):
> View attachment 4067202
> View attachment 4067201
> View attachment 4067198
> 
> Red lining in the Copper Diamond leather cardholder (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):
> View attachment 4067203
> View attachment 4067199
> 
> Marine lining in the Teal Diamond leather Flora (first pic under a mix of weak indirect natural lighting and artificial lighting; second pic under artificial lighting only):
> View attachment 4067205
> View attachment 4067200
> 
> 
> The Diamond leathers are very nice and soft, especially for metallics! I love how pliable and almost smooshy the Flora feels in this leather... Hoping these will wear well, though I'm always wary of metallics and wear generally... The Teal is truly a teal colour, and a bit difficult to capture accurately in my pics (I feel like I'm getting too much blue in them?). My pics of Copper under the mix of natural and artificial lighting, and the close-up under artificial lighting, look fairly colour accurate on my screens I think. Someone asked about whether Copper is as dark as in the pics of it that were posted on the MM blog before -- I would say it's a _tad_ lighter? (By just a smidge!) As for Pewter, I see the slight brown tones to the colour, definitely warmer than what was shown on the MM blog before, though I would still characterise it as a grey-based metallic, and not as a bronze or anything.
> 
> There was a problem with one of the lobster clasps on the chain strap of the Flora, as the clasp mechanism is completely stuck/immovable, so I've not been able to put on the chain strap properly. Marco has already shipped a replacement chain to me, though, so I can't wait to try out the Flora as a crossbody.
> 
> Also, I had been hoping to potentially use the cardholder with a lanyard too and had requested for a D-ring to be sewn into the side of it, but unfortunately it came without it, as you can see. Overall it's not a biggie and I decided not to highlight that to Marco when I emailed him about the Flora chain strap clasp, but hopefully they can keep a handle on these slip-ups occurring... (I wonder if it might've occurred because of increased demand from all the sales/promotions they run or something?) I also find the card slots to be pretty tight (it kind of feels like there's still some excess glue or something along the inside edges of the card slots that are making them still kind of tight?), so I've not really started using it yet, and will have to keep working to loosen the slots more. The Copper leather is quite pretty though (though it doesn't sound like too many other ladies ordered it during the promo), I'm kind of wishing I had got it in a larger SLG like the Penelope Midi or another Flora!



Copper is gorgy. It reminds me of what dragons would look like. 

Wonder if all these slip up are the result of being really busy, Marco having take orders AND run a business.   I think he needs to hire another assistant. Pick me, pick me, pick me!!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Carrying a new to me marine merinos Angelica for the first time today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067599


Why can't I see your picture?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

better?


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Copper is gorgy. It reminds me of what dragons would look like.
> 
> Wonder if all these slip up are the result of being really busy, Marco having take orders AND run a business.   I think he needs to hire another assistant. Pick me, pick me, pick me!!!!!


Talk about an awesome job!


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4067766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better?


The color is beautiful. It'll make a nice summer bag. How are you liking the bag so far?


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Why can't I see your picture?


I cannot either. It keeps saying I do not have permission.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anitalilac said:


> The color is beautiful. It'll make a nice summer bag. How are you liking the bag so far?



I absolutely love it. I'm really loving the color and aesthetic, but ....I'm finding that I'm happiest with a smaller bag. Aura and little Athena for example, shoulder and crossbody bliss!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

like today with aura


----------



## vink

Here's my contribution for the diamond leather. I'm looking for a substantial sized clutch for some time and with the colors looking so good,  I jumped in. (I'll admit here I don't like the "tail" of the zipper pull,  but I want to give it a try and they're not disappoint me. 

A Stella in teal diamond with light gunmetal hardware. 



And a Stella in pewter diamond with light gunmetal hardware. 



They're both under artificial light since it's almost midnight here. The light gunmetal look light gray to me and compliment them nicely and pewter is definitely gray with a tinge of brown overcast. It actually match the light gunmetal hardware perfectly. 

I have both made with burgundy lining.


----------



## vink

Now,  seriously,  I wish Marco can find us a diamond leather in black. It'll make a killing clutch! 

Oh! BTW,  sorry about the order of photo on the previous post. I now have to carry a second phone and it's an Android and I don't know how to work them. [emoji28]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Three weeks after placing my order, my dream tote has finally shipped!!! SO EXCITING! 

I'm a little nervous that there will be mistakes since I have made a good amount of customizations, so fingers crossed that all works out when I finally get her!


----------



## Kylacove

I think every diamond order included teal, even mine. It's a beautiful color. Wonder how much is left.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Copper is gorgy. It reminds me of what dragons would look like.
> 
> Wonder if all these slip up are the result of being really busy, Marco having take orders AND run a business.   I think he needs to hire another assistant. Pick me, pick me, pick me!!!!!


I have a similar susupcion - there have been so many promos and new designs their order volume must be crazy. I was not spared either - a handle on my new Demetra had stitches come out in a rather dangeorous fashion after just one wear . Of course, Marco continues being lovely and will refund me for repair (which is very affordable anyway), but I worry if the shop is spread too thin with increased volume of orders, leathers, and handbag models. Fingers crossed my diamond order comes in perfect.


----------



## Kylacove

Was your repair done locally? You don't have to send it back to Marco do you?


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Was your repair done locally? You don't have to send it back to Marco do you?


I took it to a local cobbler, it’s being fixed as we speak - hopefully it will go smoothly. It’s not a big damage, but if left unattended, it can probably lead to the handle dislocating from the body of the bag entirely on one side, which is.. not good.


----------



## Kylacove

I wonder how many bags he can realistically make in a day.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> I wonder how many bags he can realistically make in a day.



Obviously he has a workshop of craftsmen/women and not making them all himself, at least not from start to finish all alone.


----------



## Kylacove

I meant his workshop. Just curious how many workers and how long it takes to finish each bag so how many can be produced each day/ week, etc. Just an idle question. We are obviously keeping him busy just on this forum.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Here's my contribution for the diamond leather. I'm looking for a substantial sized clutch for some time and with the colors looking so good,  I jumped in. (I'll admit here I don't like the "tail" of the zipper pull,  but I want to give it a try and they're not disappoint me.
> 
> A Stella in teal diamond with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> And a Stella in pewter diamond with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both under artificial light since it's almost midnight here. The light gunmetal look light gray to me and compliment them nicely and pewter is definitely gray with a tinge of brown overcast. It actually match the light gunmetal hardware perfectly.
> 
> I have both made with burgundy lining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067904
> View attachment 4067906
> View attachment 4067913
> View attachment 4067914



Vink these bags are gorgeous. I bought a Stella when they first came out in a cobalt blue croc embossed leather it is such a great bag. I find it very versatile I use it both during the day and at night. I love yours in the diamond leathers just stunning both of them.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> I meant his workshop. Just curious how many workers and how long it takes to finish each bag so how many can be produced each day/ week, etc. Just an idle question. We are obviously keeping him busy just on this forum.



Oh sorry to sound like a clever-cogs/know-it-all! I didn't mean to imply you were being obtuse. Sorry!


----------



## Kylacove

That's ok. My wording wasn't really clear. Hermes just touts how many working hours it takes an artisan to complete 1 bag so I wondered about Massaccessi .


----------



## djfmn

Finalized my Little Muse order it is everose pompei shimmer with a light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Finalized my Little Muse order it is everose pompei shimmer with a light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware.


That will be really lovely. Like your lining and hardware choices.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm realizing I have very few color holes anymore so I'm looking forward to later in the year and next year getting to slowly indulge in less versatile colors, too. Like ocher and Terra cotta in autumn and yellow and coral next summer, dark green next winter and mauve(brownrose) and slate (denim pebbled) anytime...


----------



## Kylacove

Be careful. Once you visualize it , Marco will find the perfect limited edition leather and offer a 20% promo. Then it will be "oops I did it again ".  Speaking from experience. I was stopping 2 bags ago, lol.


----------



## djfmn

I just read that the color for this season is blush. Sperry introduced an entire range of shoes and sandals including customizable shoes in blush. I love the blush pompei leather I think it is stunning. If I did not have a Daphne in Crystal pink I probably would have gone with blush for my Little Muse. I decided it was too similar in color and I wanted something a little different. Thanks to Kylacoves beautiful photo of her Everose Pompei Shimmer bag and her Everose Diamond bag I knew that everose Pompei shimmer was the perfect color. It is also a very different leather than I currently have in any of my MM bags.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Little Muse in Everose glitter Pompei has arrived, and she's a stunner! I got her with silver hardware and red lining (from the free upgraded lining promo), and the contrast works out really well!
> View attachment 4018329
> View attachment 4018331
> 
> She is also surprisingly spacious, thanks to that added depth and the sides that are wider than the base. I wasn't sure from the dimensions, and even all the pics both here and on MM's blog, whether my long continental wallet would fit comfortably, but I'm happy to report that it does! My wallet has to sit along either the front or back half of the interior, as the folds of the Muse shape take up space in the middle, but it's a comfortable fit regardless.
> View attachment 4018332
> 
> Despite the lack of a zipper closure, the opening also feels pretty secure to me, primarily because of the Little Muse's small size, and the sides that fold in. I've taken another picture from the top when the magnetic closure is secured but the side buttons left unsnapped -- this is how I imagine I'll carry it most of the time. It's easy enough to open up the bag and reach in for stuff once you unsnap the magnetic closure, but when the magnetic closure is secured, the stiffness of the Pompei leather sides doesn't let you (or stray hands!) reach in too easily.
> View attachment 4018333
> 
> I also got the strap shortened, by the way -- it measures 45" to 49" (115cm to 125cm), instead of the standard 51.2" to 55.2" (130cm to 140cm) (according to the website). At the longest setting, the strap length is perfect for crossbody carrying on me, hitting just below the waist or at the hip (I'm around 5' 5", or 1.65m tall). The shortest setting feels nicest for carrying the bag on the shoulder, though the longest setting still works for this too.
> 
> Strangely, and unlike the pictures on MM's blog, I realised that the feet I got on my Little Muse don't have the "M" stamp/engraving in it -- is this typical? Just wondering, because this is my first MM bag with feet!
> View attachment 4018330
> 
> There was also a mistake made with the interior, as I had requested for one interior open slip pocket instead of the standard two, like how Colette's Little Muse had come, in her blog post. It's not a big issue, but a bit disappointing as I had wanted a single slip pocket so that it could fit my cardholder comfortably. Mine is one of those flat cardholders that fits 3 cards on each side, so it's slightly taller than other variants of this style. Unfortunately, it's too large to fit into the standard interior slip pockets in the Little Muse, since they're really pretty narrow -- I'd either have to remove my cards from the cardholder to keep them separately in the slip pockets, or find another spot for the cardholder.
> 
> Some additional pics below, comparing the Little Muse to the Zhoe Legend -- Zhoe Legend is probably still more spacious, but Little Muse will give it a run for its money, I think! The side-by-side pic is almost deceptive because of how Little Muse's top and bottom taper in, but at its widest point, Little Muse is only half an inch smaller than Zhoe Legend (10.5" vs. 11", by my measurements).
> View attachment 4018334
> View attachment 4018335
> View attachment 4018336
> 
> Will post these to the reference thread too! All pics are taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and white fluorescent lighting.


We are going to be bag twins I ordered a Little Muse in everose Shimmer Pompei with a light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware. So excited to have ordered this bag. I love the everose color and the shimmer adds a little something to the leather. I already have a crystal pink Daphne and thought the shimmer would be a little different. I love your bags gorgeous.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Here's my contribution for the diamond leather. I'm looking for a substantial sized clutch for some time and with the colors looking so good,  I jumped in. (I'll admit here I don't like the "tail" of the zipper pull,  but I want to give it a try and they're not disappoint me.
> 
> A Stella in teal diamond with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> And a Stella in pewter diamond with light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> They're both under artificial light since it's almost midnight here. The light gunmetal look light gray to me and compliment them nicely and pewter is definitely gray with a tinge of brown overcast. It actually match the light gunmetal hardware perfectly.
> 
> I have both made with burgundy lining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067904
> View attachment 4067906
> View attachment 4067913
> View attachment 4067914


Your Stellas are beautiful!!  And I like the burgundy lining!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink these bags are gorgeous. I bought a Stella when they first came out in a cobalt blue croc embossed leather it is such a great bag. I find it very versatile I use it both during the day and at night. I love yours in the diamond leathers just stunning both of them.


Thank you very much! I actually keep reading your post before deciding on them. I don't like the zipper tail much,  but your feedback on them sway me and I think diamond will be perfect.  Now,  I see why you love it. It's really a day to night size and has so much potential.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Your Stellas are beautiful!!  And I like the burgundy lining!


Thank you! [emoji4]  I don't know why but everytime I order,  I tend to go with burgundy,  dark blue,  or sage. They're like the usual favorite. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

I read a few pages ago that someone's lobster clasp on their chain strap won't move.  I have a trick.  Dip a tip of small cottonbud in baby oil and try to put the oil around and inside the clasp where the metal has space.  I'm not sure how to put this in English.  After a while, it'll move. Then,  you can just tissue off the excess oil. 
One of mine came stuck.  I think it's a combo of the tip of the clasp being out a bit too much and when they molded them with the chain,  sometimes it just make it all dry and stuck. After less than one minute,  it works fabulously.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot either. It keeps saying I do not have permission.



I get the same response.


----------



## carterazo

Does anyone have both little Athena and little Muse? I would love to hear your thoughts on how similar or different they are. I would also love to see comparison pictures.


----------



## starkfan

djfmn said:


> We are going to be bag twins I ordered a Little Muse in everose Shimmer Pompei with a light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware. So excited to have ordered this bag. I love the everose color and the shimmer adds a little something to the leather. I already have a crystal pink Daphne and thought the shimmer would be a little different. I love your bags gorgeous.


Congrats, djfmn, that'll be a lovely bag for sure! Do post pics when you get yours, I'd love to see how your Little Muse looks with the light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware! 


vink said:


> I read a few pages ago that someone's lobster clasp on their chain strap won't move.  I have a trick.  Dip a tip of small cottonbud in baby oil and try to put the oil around and inside the clasp where the metal has space.  I'm not sure how to put this in English.  After a while, it'll move. Then,  you can just tissue off the excess oil.
> One of mine came stuck.  I think it's a combo of the tip of the clasp being out a bit too much and when they molded them with the chain,  sometimes it just make it all dry and stuck. After less than one minute,  it works fabulously.


Thanks for the tip, vink! Marco has already sent me a replacement chain with both clasps that work beautifully, though... But if I can find some baby oil, I'll give this a go and see if I can get the original chain working! (It is _really_ stuck though, will have to see if baby oil can work! )


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Does anyone have both little Athena and little Muse? I would love to hear your thoughts on how similar or different they are. I would also love to see comparison pictures.



I don't think anyone does, my lovely bag bequeathing fairy!  
Because I remember this exact model comparison discussion on here a few weeks ago and taking an informal poll about choosing one to order. Don't remember who. I now have the little athena and I would only order this for the handy external pocket instead of the little Muse. However I'm also not a huge fan of the muse design aesthetic with the rectangle of leather covering the handle attachments, in general. It just doesn't do it for me and thus I'm cured of any Muse lust in any size. So I'm the wrong person to ask but I am head over heels for little athena, for me it's like a smaller Angelica with handy external pocket and zipper closure standard (double bonus) that still holds everything and is perfect crossbody but still looks suitably formal/chic and is great hand held. It's just a slam dunk for me. Little Muse has open top and no pocket and the panel of leather on the front I don't love so I would personally never get it over the little athena. 

Sorry to ramble when I had very little to say per your actual question!


----------



## Kylacove

Anyone else order Tulipano  besides HBG? Looking forward to more reveals of this new style and seeing what creative combos you ladies have come up with.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Congrats, djfmn, that'll be a lovely bag for sure! Do post pics when you get yours, I'd love to see how your Little Muse looks with the light blue lining and light gunmetal hardware!
> 
> Thanks for the tip, vink! Marco has already sent me a replacement chain with both clasps that work beautifully, though... But if I can find some baby oil, I'll give this a go and see if I can get the original chain working! (It is _really_ stuck though, will have to see if baby oil can work! )



That’s ok. Actually, all kind of vegetable oil that you use for cooking works, too.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't think anyone does, my lovely bag bequeathing fairy!
> Because I remember this exact model comparison discussion on here a few weeks ago and taking an informal poll about choosing one to order. Don't remember who. I now have the little athena and I would only order this for the handy external pocket instead of the little Muse. However I'm also not a huge fan of the muse design aesthetic with the rectangle of leather covering the handle attachments, in general. It just doesn't do it for me and thus I'm cured of any Muse lust in any size. So I'm the wrong person to ask but I am head over heels for little athena, for me it's like a smaller Angelica with handy external pocket and zipper closure standard (double bonus) that still holds everything and is perfect crossbody but still looks suitably formal/chic and is great hand held. It's just a slam dunk for me. Little Muse has open top and no pocket and the panel of leather on the front I don't love so I would personally never get it over the little athena.
> 
> Sorry to ramble when I had very little to say per your actual question!


Oooh, thanks for highlighting the zipper and outside pocket part. That can make a big difference.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Anyone else order Tulipano  besides HBG? Looking forward to more reveals of this new style and seeing what creative combos you ladies have come up with.


I did but I am not creative when it comes to combos for me. I am not a color block person. I love the color block bags that other ladies have made but I am just not a color block person myself. I went with a single color amethyst pompei which is perfect for me.


----------



## Kylacove

Should be pretty djfmn. I may try a solid color too. It's been a week or so since HBGs reveal so I was wondering if any others had arrived. Also I wondered how many people try new styles as not too many people revealed Alexias and a couple that did rehomed them. Didn't know if we were an early adopter group or do we tend to play it safe until we see examples. I've decided some styles are one is enough and other styles I would like multiples.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Should be pretty djfmn. It's been a week or so since HBGs reveal so I was wondering if any others had arrived. Also I wondered how many people try new styles as not too many people revealed Alexias and a couple that did rehomed them. Did know if we were an early adopter group or do we tend to play it safe until we see examples


Sometimes I am an early adopter sometimes not. If I absolutely love the style when I first see which does not happen very often I will buy one immediately. Little Tulipano was one of those that I fell in love with immediately, so was the Zhoe, midi Selene and the midi Soulmate. The other styles that I have purchased I have waited to hear what other tpf ladies thought about them. Some styles do not appeal to me at all and although I often love them on other people but they would not work well for me. I love the look of midi Alexia but felt Little Muse was more my style. It is interesting to see how midi Alexia has been well liked by some of the ladies and some of them sold them just about immediately. Oh well it is good that we have all this choice from MM so that we can find something that works for us. I am super excited about Little Tulipano and Little Muse. Now that I am not working full time I find that I do not need large bags and that I prefer smaller bags.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I did but I am not creative when it comes to combos for me. I am not a color block person. I love the color block bags that other ladies have made but I am just not a color block person myself. I went with a single color amethyst pompei which is perfect for me.


I'm not color blocking person. It's already very hard for me to decide for the lining. [emoji28] But I do like some pieces of other people.

I think yours sounds just fine.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Should be pretty djfmn. I may try a solid color too. It's been a week or so since HBGs reveal so I was wondering if any others had arrived. Also I wondered how many people try new styles as not too many people revealed Alexias and a couple that did rehomed them. Didn't know if we were an early adopter group or do we tend to play it safe until we see examples. I've decided some styles are one is enough and other styles I would like multiples.


I think we're quite a mix,  but I notice that some of the early adopter members now post less. I believe they still order since when they post,  it'll be a big lot or the newly released style,  but for the chatting and everything else,  they post less. 

For me,  personally,  many of the newer style such as Alexia, Victoria, Modena, and Muse are just not my style so I didn't order anything at all. 

Anyway, to add in the fun, I did place orders for little Valerie (S) [emoji16] With the number of orders they're receiving, I hope they get here before my trip in July. I want something a bit bigger than a Chanel WOC and I've been lusting after one leather for the longest, not to mention I love a couple of the newly released leathers, so this will be quite a big order for me. 

I just hope Marco get enough order to keep his business running for a long time.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Sometimes I am an early adopter sometimes not. If I absolutely love the style when I first see which does not happen very often I will buy one immediately. Little Tulipano was one of those that I fell in love with immediately, so was the Zhoe, midi Selene and the midi Soulmate. The other styles that I have purchased I have waited to hear what other tpf ladies thought about them. Some styles do not appeal to me at all and although I often love them on other people but they would not work well for me. I love the look of midi Alexia but felt Little Muse was more my style. It is interesting to see how midi Alexia has been well liked by some of the ladies and some of them sold them just about immediately. Oh well it is good that we have all this choice from MM so that we can find something that works for us. I am super excited about Little Tulipano and Little Muse. Now that I am not working full time I find that I do not need large bags and that I prefer smaller bags.


I agree.


----------



## Kylacove

I think Marco must be getting alot of orders because it seems to take longer to receive bags. My first order was in my hands in 2 weeks. My last order was 3 weeks ago and still hasn't shipped. I hope that means Marco's business is growing. That's good news/ bad news as the more popular brand becomes the longer we will have to wait for our treasures .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Oh, boy, you all are in for something BIG AND BOLD! My baby is here and she's LOUD!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh, boy, you all are in for something BIG AND BOLD! My baby is here and she's LOUD!



Come back!!!!! Don’t keep us hanging!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

????


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh, boy, you all are in for something BIG AND BOLD! My baby is here and she's LOUD!


I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ruby red Venezia leather, gold hardware, dark gray lining and a studded pattern of my choosing, plus the charm! I also added soulmate handles and the wider messenger strap for maximum versatility  Here's the pricing breakdown:
SELENE in ruby red Venezia (light gold hw, DARK GRAY lining): € 305,00

EXTRA - Soulmate handles: € 15,00

EXTRA - Messenger strap (wider version): € 32,00

EXTRA - Front and back studs: € 52,00

TOTAL: € 404,00
+ €25 to ship to the northeastern US!

I was so nervous to open her in case I didn't love her - i even dreamt about it! That's how you know I'm a crazy TPFer!! And at first I was SHOCKED by her bright red and how bag she is!!! But she puddles nicely even in Venezia, and she seems very hardy and with her size and color she fills a gap in my wardrobe so I'm very excited to keep and use her  Why am I calling my bag a "her"??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Some detail shots of her studs, hardware, lining, and leather texture! Plus the free charm, which I don't think I'll be using very much, sorry Marco!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

And the swatch sheet he sent me (colors are fairly accurate but not all, so if anyone's curious please don't hesitate to ask about a specific swatch!)

And that's all unless anyone has questions! I'll post modshots when it's not my day off and I have real clothes on : Selene is REALLY big! Thanks all for joining and aiding me on the journey to my first MM bag!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!


Love the studs!


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!


Congrats!  The color is POW red--I love it!


----------



## the_baglover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Some detail shots of her studs, hardware, lining, and leather texture! Plus the free charm, which I don't think I'll be using very much, sorry Marco!!


Do you have a picture of the whole bag? I'd really like to see the whole effect.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think it's an amazing bag. Love the swatch sheet, want caramel nappa!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!


SHE is gorgeous.  I am a red freak! So if you don't like it..... 

Seriously the Venezia, the style and your customizations made a truly unique bag,; no one else will have one like it.  Wear it with pride.  It is a keeper!!


----------



## TotinScience

@bellebellebelle19, congrats - you had a vision, didn't give in to temptation of other leathers/styles and saved up to get exactly what you want! That it wonderful, enjoy!


----------



## Kylacove

You went big and bold for your first order. Beautiful bag. I'm going to have to try a red bag when I find the perfect shade.


----------



## southernbelle43

I reiterate.  That is gorgeous!!!  I totally forgot about the purse charm.  I think I will wear mine if he sends one.  People may think it is an MK; however, no one has ever heard of MM around here anyway, so it really makes no difference.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Devyn Danielle said:


> Love the studs!


I didn't specify what kind of studs I wanted and just let Marco pick it out - they are a really shape. Adds edge and bling!


Sickgrl13 said:


> Congrats!  The color is POW red--I love it!


It's a really shocking, bold red!! Thank you 


the_baglover said:


> Do you have a picture of the whole bag? I'd really like to see the whole effect.


I'll attach another photo below!!


HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think it's an amazing bag. Love the swatch sheet, want caramel nappa!!


I know, my next bag is going to be a smooth leather and neutral, and that pretty caramel nappa is a strong contender…!!


southernbelle43 said:


> SHE is gorgeous.  I am a red freak! So if you don't like it.....
> 
> Seriously the Venezia, the style and your customizations made a truly unique bag,; no one else will have one like it.  Wear it with pride.  It is a keeper!!


If I ever consider selling I'll let you know!! Thanks so much for both your sweet posts!!


TotinScience said:


> @bellebellebelle19, congrats - you had a vision, didn't give in to temptation of other leathers/styles and saved up to get exactly what you want! That it wonderful, enjoy!


Thank you!! It's very very satisfying to have the bag after two years of stalking this thread!!


Kylacove said:


> You went big and bold for your first order. Beautiful bag. I'm going to have to try a red bag when I find the perfect shade.


Excited to see your growing collection  Thank you!!


Thanks all for the comments and likes!! Appreciate the enabling for this silly but fun MM love! Here's the photo of her:


----------



## msd_bags

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I didn't specify what kind of studs I wanted and just let Marco pick it out - they are a really shape. Adds edge and bling!
> 
> It's a really shocking, bold red!! Thank you
> 
> I'll attach another photo below!!
> 
> I know, my next bag is going to be a smooth leather and neutral, and that pretty caramel nappa is a strong contender…!!
> 
> If I ever consider selling I'll let you know!! Thanks so much for both your sweet posts!!
> 
> Thank you!! It's very very satisfying to have the bag after two years of stalking this thread!!
> 
> Excited to see your growing collection  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the comments and likes!! Appreciate the enabling for this silly but fun MM love! Here's the photo of her:


She is bright!! And pretty!!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!



That’s one fierce bag! I love the round rivets way. Ore than the usual square he normally use. Great pick! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## lenie

As mentioned earlier, there were a few mistakes with a couple of my orders. I emailed Marco and he responded immediately with profuse apologies. He quickly expedited the corrections and I received them today.
My order for the Tulipano was supposed to be with Everose glitter pompei and silver glitter pompei. The outer bag was incorrectly made with Everose and Sugarcane glitter pompei. I just received the correct outer bag today. I even asked Marco to consider selling the outer and inner bags of the Tulipano separately so we can do our own mixing and matching. If he could do this, I would get an outerbag of all Everose and an inner bag of silver glitter pompei. I could interchange them with what I currently have for more bags. Wouldn’t this be fun?!

He also redid the cardholder in pewter diamond. It was ordered to have card slots on both sides but the first one he sent had slots only on one side. I also bought the Flora and little Penelope in the same pewter diamond to use as a wallet.
I’ll take pictures of everything this weekend.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> As mentioned earlier, there were a few mistakes with a couple of my orders. I emailed Marco and he responded immediately with profuse apologies. He quickly expedited the corrections and I received them today.
> My order for the Tulipano was supposed to be with Everose glitter pompei and silver glitter pompei. The outer bag was incorrectly made with Everose and Sugarcane glitter pompei. I just received the correct outer bag today. I even asked Marco to consider selling the outer and inner bags of the Tulipano separately so we can do our own mixing and matching. If he could do this, I would get an outerbag of all Everose and an inner bag of silver glitter pompei. I could interchange them with what I currently have for more bags. Wouldn’t this be fun?!
> 
> He also redid the cardholder in pewter diamond. It was ordered to have card slots on both sides but the first one he sent had slots only on one side. I also bought the Flora and little Penelope in the same pewter diamond to use as a wallet.
> I’ll take pictures of everything this weekend.



Can’t wait to see!! Mixing and matching will be fun!!


----------



## msd_bags

I hope members here would still post older bags so we can see how MM bags age. (I was wondering if a separate thread for this will be better for reference purposes.)

Here is my midi Selene in dark grey nappa, with top zipper closure. Isn’t she puddly?! She’s more than 2 years old now.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I hope members here would still post older bags so we can see how MM bags age. (I was wondering if a separate thread for this will be better for reference purposes.)
> 
> Here is my midi Selene in dark grey nappa, with top zipper closure. Isn’t she puddly?! She’s more than 2 years old now.
> View attachment 4070728



Such a pretty and peaceful bag.


----------



## Kylacove

Kylacove said:


> He has responded to me sometimes right away and sometimes hours later . With all the emails he is receiving along with the promotions, and making our bags he's probably swamped. I did find out to order separate shells and inner bags in the future would be 150 euros for inner bag in 1 color and 100 euros for a shell in 2 colors with messenger strap.



We can order shells and inner bags to mix and match.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> We can order shells and inner bags to mix and match.



Yes but I emailed and asked two weeks ago about the price for little tulipano pieces and haven't heard back. I assume something like €85 shell/€130 inner bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Point being I could definitely see myself ordering different pieces!


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I didn't specify what kind of studs I wanted and just let Marco pick it out - they are a really shape. Adds edge and bling!
> 
> It's a really shocking, bold red!! Thank you
> 
> I'll attach another photo below!!
> 
> I know, my next bag is going to be a smooth leather and neutral, and that pretty caramel nappa is a strong contender…!!
> 
> If I ever consider selling I'll let you know!! Thanks so much for both your sweet posts!!
> 
> Thank you!! It's very very satisfying to have the bag after two years of stalking this thread!!
> 
> Excited to see your growing collection  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the comments and likes!! Appreciate the enabling for this silly but fun MM love! Here's the photo of her:


This is a very special bag!


----------



## Kylacove

[QUOTE="asked two weeks ago about the price for little tulipano pieces and haven't heard back. I assume something like €85 shell/€130 inner bag.[/QUOTE]
Sound about right as the larger is 150 for inner bag and 100 for shell.


----------



## Tankgirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I didn't specify what kind of studs I wanted and just let Marco pick it out - they are a really shape. Adds edge and bling!
> 
> It's a really shocking, bold red!! Thank you
> 
> I'll attach another photo below!!
> 
> I know, my next bag is going to be a smooth leather and neutral, and that pretty caramel nappa is a strong contender…!!
> 
> If I ever consider selling I'll let you know!! Thanks so much for both your sweet posts!!
> 
> Thank you!! It's very very satisfying to have the bag after two years of stalking this thread!!
> 
> Excited to see your growing collection  Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thanks all for the comments and likes!! Appreciate the enabling for this silly but fun MM love! Here's the photo of her:



Wow, wow, wow!  You had a vision, and you and MM turned it into reality!  No one will have a bag like it.  She needs a name!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Some detail shots of her studs, hardware, lining, and leather texture! Plus the free charm, which I don't think I'll be using very much, sorry Marco!!


I love your bag. I have always loved red bags but yours is stunning. I happen to love the venezia leather it is gorgeous. Enjoy your lovely new bag it is amazing.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've not done many reveals before - hope this wasn't hanging too long!



Ohhh, this is daring and unique.  I thought I was the only one who liked Venezia.  My black Venezia Zhoe is just perfect for me.  I am glad to learn there are more Venezia fans out there.


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> I hope members here would still post older bags so we can see how MM bags age. (I was wondering if a separate thread for this will be better for reference purposes.)
> 
> Here is my midi Selene in dark grey nappa, with top zipper closure. Isn’t she puddly?! She’s more than 2 years old now.
> View attachment 4070728


I'd post pics of my bags (Athena, Selene, Minerva) but they still look like new. People don't believe they're a couple years old.

My midi Minerva in pebbled leather is practically indestructible. I'm so happy with the quality that I'm going to order another one in this leather.


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> I'd post pics of my bags (Athena, Selene, Minerva) but they still look like new. People don't believe they're a couple years old.
> 
> My midi Minerva in pebbled leather is practically indestructible. I'm so happy with the quality that I'm going to order another one in this leather.


Wow, that's great to hear!!


----------



## carterazo

the_baglover said:


> I'd post pics of my bags (Athena, Selene, Minerva) but they still look like new. People don't believe they're a couple years old.
> 
> My midi Minerva in pebbled leather is practically indestructible. I'm so happy with the quality that I'm going to order another one in this leather.


My Zhoe is my oldest and still looks practically new as well. The others are newer and look like they haven't been carried.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Claudia Herzog said:


> Ohhh, this is daring and unique.  I thought I was the only one who liked Venezia.  My black Venezia Zhoe is just perfect for me.  I am glad to learn there are more Venezia fans out there.


Thanks so much! And thanks to all the others for the compliments too!!  I apologize for not replying to all - I don’t want to clog the thread but really appreciate your thoughts and compliments! 

I really like the Venezia - I love the imprinted texture of it, almost like lizard! I love how hardy it seems, and I like that even though it’s a textured leather (and I really dislike saffiano leather), it still puddles!


----------



## Ludmilla

the_baglover said:


> I'd post pics of my bags (Athena, Selene, Minerva) but they still look like new. People don't believe they're a couple years old.
> 
> My midi Minerva in pebbled leather is practically indestructible. I'm so happy with the quality that I'm going to order another one in this leather.





msd_bags said:


> Wow, that's great to hear!!





carterazo said:


> My Zhoe is my oldest and still looks practically new as well. The others are newer and look like they haven't been carried.


My both Selenes (choc Verona and plum Pebbled) do show wear at the corners and the inking at the handles is cracking. But, both bags are my absolute workhorses and I guess it is normal wear and tear.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ludmilla said:


> My both Selenes (choc Verona and plum Pebbled) do show wear at the corners and the inking at the handles is cracking. But, both bags are my absolute workhorses and I guess it is normal wear and tear.



I have a plum pebbled Selene too ; show yours!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh come to think of it I have two & my other one is chocolate Verona too! What a coincidence.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> Ohhh, this is daring and unique.  I thought I was the only one who liked Venezia.  My black Venezia Zhoe is just perfect for me.  I am glad to learn there are more Venezia fans out there.


I also love Venezia.  I parted with my only bag in that leather because it was too small for me. But it took many months for me to decide to sell it because I love the leather so much.  Your black Venezia Zhoe is so so elegant, just beautiful!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla and HBG, I love your chocolates Verona bags and I am eagerly awaiting my first bag in that leather. I have craved it ever since I saw yours.  I even copied the marine lining. LOL  Mine is being made now, yea.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Ludmilla and HBG, I love your chocolates Verona bags and I am eagerly awaiting my first bag in that leather. I have craved it ever since I saw yours.  I even copied the marine lining. LOL  Mine is being made now, yea.


Is that your midi Theia? I don't know about you, but even though I have many bags to wear I still have a hard time waiting when I know a new one is coming. It helps to drool over other ladies' beauties.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Is that your midi Theia? I don't know about you, but even though I have many bags to wear I still have a hard time waiting when I know a new one is coming. It helps to drool over other ladies' beauties.


It is indeed.  And it never gets old, no matter how many you have.


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/05/valerie-and-little-valerie-have-joined.html
Another (smaller) sale celebrating Valeries going on the website. Can't stop won't stop seems to be the Marco's shop motto these days


----------



## Kylacove

I wonder if he is trying to get to a certain volume of orders in order to expand his business. I love sales, but I need my outstanding orders to come in before I place any more.


----------



## mleleigh

It would be nice if they added all possible leathers to the website for each style.


----------



## Kylacove

mleleigh said:


> It would be nice if they added all possible leathers to the website for each style.





Especially for newbies that don't know about earlier leathers. Maybe if members here could post in the reference thread about leathers not listed on the website they have ordered. Many of the pictures posted in the early days are not accessible on that thread anymore.[/QUOTE]


----------



## vink

I think he’s trying to push the bag out and to maybe really break into the market. This style seems to be popular right off the bat and maybe he hope the sale will keep the momentum going. 

I can only wish him the best. But since I already a lot from the Valerie release promo, I think I’m going to sit this one out. 

But actually, for anyone who want to order a smaller bags or SLG, I think this is a prime opportunity coz he said it include everything, right? [emoji848] Come to think again..... I kind of have a Phoebe on my wishlist. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> But actually, for anyone who want to order a smaller bags or SLG, I think this is a prime opportunity coz he said it include everything, right?


If your desired combination is available through the website, then yes! Sale applies to website orders only.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> If your desired combination is available through the website, then yes! Sale applies to website orders only.



Really? Normally, even though they stated that somehow, they take it when we order via email anyway? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## mleleigh

I didn’t ask MM to confirm that - just repeating what the sale announcement said. I tend to be a bit literal in that regard.

At this point, I’m sure he’s trying to at least encourage people to use the website. He’s great at responsive customer service but I imagine it’s taking up a good chunk of his time since he’s answering emails himself.


----------



## Kylacove

An improved website could lessen the burden on Marco of taking orders, but not totally take away the need to email.  My last couple of orders required back and forth with pictures and specs that a website alone couldn't handle . Some styles only have 1 leather choice listed when others are available if you ask.


----------



## TotinScience

Marco mentioned to me that the website soon will have an option for customer uploaded images of the bags! That's is  BRILLIANT idea, considering that this forum is about the only source for any newbie out there. It certainly was for me, as I learned about MM from googling for good quality but not "label" bags and stumbling upon this wealth


----------



## Kylacove

Do you mean we can upload images of the bags we receive from MM? That would be cool and we can see all the creativity of the ladies here.


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> Marco mentioned to me that the website soon will have an option for customer uploaded images of the bags! That's is  BRILLIANT idea, considering that this forum is about the only source for any newbie out there. It certainly was for me, as I learned about MM from googling for good quality but not "label" bags and stumbling upon this wealth


That would be great!  Especially since they don't have images for many of the leathers/colors, so it can be hard for folks to imagine what the bag actually looks like.  My China Blue Athene mini Zhoe is less of a gamble because I've seen other Athene bags here and have a swatch I could touch.  But a new person?  It would be impossible!


----------



## lenie

Here is my regular Tulipano in Everose and Silver glitter Pompei. You can put items between the outer and inner bag to help keep things organized. I am so glad that we can purchase each part separately for endless possibilities.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here is my regular Tulipano in Everose and Silver glitter Pompei. You can put items between the outer and inner bag to help keep things organized. I am so glad that we can purchase each part separately for endless possibilities.
> View attachment 4074532
> 
> View attachment 4074533


That is one elegant handbag!  I love everything about it.  it is too dressy for my life style or I would have one.  I am waiting for my dark green vacchetta satchel which is more in keeping with what I wear.  Plus another Theia!


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie , love it! It's so elegant and unique! I think with this glitter leather you made the right choice of having painted edges and lining, otherwise it would not be as polished.


----------



## Kylacove

I think the Tulipano hits the sweet spot of being dressy enough for work but not too dressy to carry on the weekend. Some bags are just too obviously rustic / casual or fancy dinner dressy that limits their use. That is a pretty combo lenie.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sneaked a photo in the airport with Selene. Not very glamorous, but she is really huge and can be absolutely STUFFED! She is heavy, but the adjustable shoulder strap options and the wider messenger strap make her comfortable when I have to lug around my life. I’m I am 5’6”/167cm for reference and roughly a US size 6  

I will take more modshots with her in her many forms another time. Really had to take this one quick so no one would be wondering why I was taking mirror selfies in the airport!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have posted that every time my hubby plays xxxx games of golf, it equals one bag.  He has taken nine  guys on a four day golf trip....I believe that takes care of the two bags being made.


----------



## jaspearl

Hi to everyone. 
This is my first time posting. I have been lurking here and finally put in an order for a Theia midi in everose diamond leather and  Calista in port merinos. 

Now that i am waiting for them to arrive, i am itchy and thinking of a Soulmate midi or Selene zip midi. 

Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags weigh? I like leather but if these are particularly heavy, i guess i will look for nylon instead.


----------



## Kylacove

My midi Theia in diamond everose seems light to me.


----------



## TotinScience

jaspearl said:


> Hi to everyone.
> This is my first time posting. I have been lurking here and finally put in an order for a Theia midi in everose diamond leather and  Calista in port merinos.
> 
> Now that i am waiting for them to arrive, i am itchy and thinking of a Soulmate midi or Selene zip midi.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags weigh? I like leather but if these are particularly heavy, i guess i will look for nylon instead.



Hey, welcome! 
Theia midi certainly seems to be making a comeback, great choice  
As for your question, I own a Soulmate midi in Africa (now "extinct' leather, about middle of the pack weight-wise as far as Marco's leathers go). While as a shoulder carry it is wonderful and comfortable, I personally find it to be one of my heaviest bags in this leather as a handheld or a crossbody - something about all the pleats and nappa straps and buckles just adds to up a hefty chunk of a bag. However, in lighter leathers such as merinos or diamond and perhaps without the middle compartment it should be much lighter. I think Selene midi is a bit similar in a sense that as she's engineered, you don't feel the weight while shoulder carry. Others will definitely help you more, as those two are very popular styles .


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> Hi to everyone.
> This is my first time posting. I have been lurking here and finally put in an order for a Theia midi in everose diamond leather and  Calista in port merinos.
> 
> Now that i am waiting for them to arrive, i am itchy and thinking of a Soulmate midi or Selene zip midi.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags weigh? I like leather but if these are particularly heavy, i guess i will look for nylon instead.


My first bag was the Selene midi in Merinos which is not that heavy at all.  That is his lightest leather. I agree thst the Soulmate has a lot of leather in it.  Even in Merinos it was not really lightweight.


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> Hi to everyone.
> This is my first time posting. I have been lurking here and finally put in an order for a Theia midi in everose diamond leather and  Calista in port merinos.
> 
> Now that i am waiting for them to arrive, i am itchy and thinking of a Soulmate midi or Selene zip midi.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what these 2 bags weigh? I like leather but if these are particularly heavy, i guess i will look for nylon instead.


Welcome to the MM group we are so pleased to have you join us. I love what you have selected for your first MM bag. I am looking forward to seeing them. 

I happen to really like the midi Soulmate style. I had 6 of them. 2 in Africa leather, 3 in nubuck and 1 in nappa. I gave 3 of them away as gifts to friends and my daughter. My daughter wanted the bronze Africa midi Soulmate. My friend loved the blue Africa midi Soulmate so I gave it to her. Another close friend wanted the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate so I gave it to her. I now have a nubuck Ochre midi Soulmate, a cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate and a peachy pink nappa (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate. The cobalt blue nubuck I have never used not because I do not like it I think because I have too many MM bags. (I have bought about 33 MM bags some as gifts but mainly for me. I now have 24 MM bags - Yikes did I admit to that many bags!!) . The peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate I use all the time and also the ochre nubuck midi Soulmate. I do not find the bag heavy to carry. Although I have to admit that I do not stuff my bags with lots of stuff. I have a wallet, check book, kindle, makeup bag, pencil/pen pouch, cell phone, car keys and a small Penelope from MM for odds and ends. I sometimes carry a small water bottle. I also have 3 midi Selenes but not the zip version. I have a Africa lead midi Selene which I absolutely love and do not find heavy at all, a black pebbled leather midi Selene and an amaranto pebbled leather midi Selene. I use all of them on a regular basis. I will weigh my midi Soulmates tomorrow as I have a scale for measuring postal packages which is very accurate.


----------



## clu0984

New tulipano- amethyst and gray


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> New tulipano- amethyst and gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075783


Wow! Such a classy combo!


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> New tulipano- amethyst and gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075783


My jaw literally dropped!! Beautiful!  Are the leathers both Pompeii?  If so, does the gray Pompei have brown undertone?


----------



## clu0984

msd_bags said:


> My jaw literally dropped!! Beautiful!  Are the leathers both Pompeii?



Yes both Pompeii.  Super light bag


----------



## lenie

clu0984 said:


> New tulipano- amethyst and gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075783



Gorgeous combination! Is this in the Pompei leather?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

This amethyst looks just like the eggplant pompei on my monitor. Interesting.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group we are so pleased to have you join us. I love what you have selected for your first MM bag. I am looking forward to seeing them.
> 
> I happen to really like the midi Soulmate style. I had 6 of them. 2 in Africa leather, 3 in nubuck and 1 in nappa. I gave 3 of them away as gifts to friends and my daughter. My daughter wanted the bronze Africa midi Soulmate. My friend loved the blue Africa midi Soulmate so I gave it to her. Another close friend wanted the cream shimmer nubuck midi Soulmate so I gave it to her. I now have a nubuck Ochre midi Soulmate, a cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate and a peachy pink nappa (bespoke leather) midi Soulmate. The cobalt blue nubuck I have never used not because I do not like it I think because I have too many MM bags. (I have bought about 33 MM bags some as gifts but mainly for me. I now have 24 MM bags - Yikes did I admit to that many bags!!) . The peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate I use all the time and also the ochre nubuck midi Soulmate. I do not find the bag heavy to carry. Although I have to admit that I do not stuff my bags with lots of stuff. I have a wallet, check book, kindle, makeup bag, pencil/pen pouch, cell phone, car keys and a small Penelope from MM for odds and ends. I sometimes carry a small water bottle. I also have 3 midi Selenes but not the zip version. I have a Africa lead midi Selene which I absolutely love and do not find heavy at all, a black pebbled leather midi Selene and an amaranto pebbled leather midi Selene. I use all of them on a regular basis. I will weigh my midi Soulmates tomorrow as I have a scale for measuring postal packages which is very accurate.



Didn't you tell me that you gave the cobalt one to a friend as well? Wasn't it you that put it on the BST for trade for a smaller bag or was that someone else and I'm having a brain fart?


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> This amethyst looks just like the eggplant pompei on my monitor. Interesting.



I’m not sure as Marco was using both terms. Will double check when i gethome


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> New tulipano- amethyst and gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075783


Clu what leather is this? I am guessing pompei. The reason I am asking is because I got a Tulipano in a single color. I am getting the amethyst. It is gorgeous. I am in love with this. I am getting the little Tulipano is this the full size?


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> Clu what leather is this? I am guessing pompei. The reason I am asking is because I got a Tulipano in a single color. I am getting the amethyst. It is gorgeous. I am in love with this. I am getting the little Tulipano is this the full size?



It’s amethyst Pompeii.  Full size.  Like it better than I thought I would


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Didn't you tell me that you gave the cobalt one to a friend as well? Wasn't it you that put it on the BST for trade for a smaller bag or was that someone else and I'm having a brain fart?


I did put it on BST for a trade. The friend I was gifting it to indicated she preferred purple and so I gifted her my purple Aphrodite. She indicated that she would use a purple bag more often. So I still have the cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> It’s amethyst Pompeii.  Full size.  Like it better than I thought I would


Interested in what you like the amethyst pompeii leather or the Full size Tulipano or perhaps both.


----------



## jaspearl

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome. 

I must thank all of you for always posting such detailed information. All your photos helped me a lot. 

I really like the Soulmate design, but i always carry a waterbottle plus umbrella so i guess that might be too much added weight. Perhaps one day Marco might do a mini! 

I have to say his service is excellent and far above what i would expect considering he is so busy.


----------



## djfmn

I asked for a photo of the amethyst pompei and this is what I got. It is a lovely color.


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> Thank you everyone for the warm welcome.
> 
> I must thank all of you for always posting such detailed information. All your photos helped me a lot.
> 
> I really like the Soulmate design, but i always carry a waterbottle plus umbrella so i guess that might be too much added weight. Perhaps one day Marco might do a mini!
> 
> I have to say his service is excellent and far above what i would expect considering he is so busy.


Oops I forgot to add I always carry a small umbrella in my midi Soulmate and half the time a water bottle as well.
It is not that much heavier and as I said I will weigh it as soon as I am finished with this work project I am doing. I will weigh both the nubuck and the nappa midi Soulmate empty. I will also weigh my midi Selene in black pebbled empty to give a comparison for you. As I said I love the midi Soulmate such a fun bag to carry.


----------



## TotinScience

Clu's bag is super stunning - however, this amethyst is definitely not at all like the neon bright color that was in the computer generated image of Tulipano in the promo. I will revert back to coveting hot pink nappa as my obnoxiously bright color of choice


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> Clu's bag is super stunning - however, this amethyst is definitely not at all like the neon bright color that was in the computer generated image of Tulipano in the promo. I will revert back to coveting hot pink nappa as my obnoxiously bright color of choice


Keep your fingers crossed the shipping notice comes soon for my hot pink nappa Tulipano.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I asked for a photo of the amethyst pompei and this is what I got. It is a lovely color.


I also asked for a description and this is what I was emailed 
" The Pebbled Amethyst was darker than the Pompeii Amethyst. 
The amethyst pompeii is more saturated and it has a bit more fuchsia than pebbled version".


----------



## clu0984

Ok, ladies before I stick my foot in my mouth, let me confirm the colors


----------



## clu0984

I am a complete liar.  This is eggplant with dark grey. He had used amethyst in one email but I found my confirmation email and this is EGGPLANT.  I’m so sorry for the confusion [emoji5][emoji4][emoji15]


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I asked for a photo of the amethyst pompei and this is what I got. It is a lovely color.



Di, I can’t see your picture!


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> I am a complete liar.  This is eggplant with dark grey. He had used amethyst in one email but I found my confirmation email and this is EGGPLANT.  I’m so sorry for the confusion [emoji5][emoji4][emoji15]


I thought it was a little different from the photo I was sent for Amethyst. I was looking for a brighter color than the eggplant which I still think is very pretty. I probably would be happy with either color but I really am hoping I get the amethyst and that it is brighter in color in comparison to the eggplant which is definitely a darker color. Your bag is gorgeous. I cannot wait to get my Little Pompei in amethyst.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Di, I can’t see your picture!


Bonnie if you check further back in the original post you will see it.


----------



## djfmn

@bonniekir Here it is I will post it again. 
Let me know if you can see it.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> I am a complete liar.  This is eggplant with dark grey. He had used amethyst in one email but I found my confirmation email and this is EGGPLANT.  I’m so sorry for the confusion [emoji5][emoji4][emoji15]


Definitely not a liar but an honest mistake especially as these colors are probably pretty close!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Clu0984 your Tulopano is beautiful. Don't feel bad about mixing up color names.  I'm sure it's happened or will happen to most of us.


----------



## clu0984

Honestly, this bag is such a pleasant surprise.  I wasn’t sure about color blocking but this is subtle enough and size is not too big but big enough for my junk.  I like how you can use space between shell and inner bag as pockets


----------



## mleleigh

If anyone would be willing to post size comparisons of Tulipano or Little Tulipano to other MM styles, it would greatly appreciated.  Not sure if Colette is going to review it at this point.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there. 
In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.


----------



## clu0984

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.



Beautiful.  Agree the Venus is an under rated style.  I really enjoyed mine


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.


Gorgeous. Love the color the leather and the style.


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Honestly, this bag is such a pleasant surprise.  I wasn’t sure about color blocking but this is subtle enough and size is not too big but big enough for my junk.  I like how you can use space between shell and inner bag as pockets


Hope you could do a modshot when you have the chance.  Thanks!!

Btw, I am confused now.  Just to clarify, there are both Eggplant and Amethyst Pompei? Anyone who has swatch/leather comparison?


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.


Beautiful! Are there 3 compartments inside?


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful! Are there 3 compartments inside?


This bag is a dream for someone who loves pockets and organization lol. There are 3 compartments, but spaces between them are sewn at the bottom, so those are like mini pockets of all leather, PLUS there are Marco's traditional zippered pocket and 2 open ones inside lol. So while I think having a zippered outside pocket like Clu had on hers is a gorgeous add on, I figured I will never find anything ever in this bag, because I am NOT an organized person.
In bag terms, I'd say Venus is  to Soulmate is like Kelly is to Birkin . One is very classy and polished, the other more carefree and casual, both amazing.


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.


Gorgeous bag, TotinScience!  You've captured Blue Iris Verona really nicely in your picture too, I had a tough time getting a decent pic of my Penelope in the same leather that represented the colour well! I hope you're loving that leather as well as the style (I'm _drooling_ thinking of the inner "mini" leather pockets in that luscious Verona leather! )

When I got my Blue Iris Penelope together with my Dark Amethyst Zhoe Legend, I think I mentioned here that Dark Amethyst was the knockout Verona leather in comparison to Blue Iris -- I should update, though, that Blue Iris has since really grown on me too! The leather has softened up really nicely from when I first got it, and it's now just as soft and pliable as my other Verona pieces. Definitely a colour and leather I would recommend!


----------



## TotinScience

starkfan said:


> Gorgeous bag, TotinScience!  You've captured Blue Iris Verona really nicely in your picture too, I had a tough time getting a decent pic of my Penelope in the same leather that represented the colour well! I hope you're loving that leather as well as the style (I'm _drooling_ thinking of the inner "mini" leather pockets in that luscious Verona leather! )
> 
> When I got my Blue Iris Penelope together with my Dark Amethyst Zhoe Legend, I think I mentioned here that Dark Amethyst was the knockout Verona leather in comparison to Blue Iris -- I should update, though, that Blue Iris has since really grown on me too! The leather has softened up really nicely from when I first got it, and it's now just as soft and pliable as my other Verona pieces. Definitely a colour and leather I would recommend!


Thanks, @starkfan! I am grateful for your reference shots of Iris vs Amethyst. While Amethyst took my breath away as well, I already have 2 bags in that color family (more berry/wine kind of purple), whereas Iris is a very unique leather! I was actually amazed by how perfectly the purple undertone came up in my picture, it looks a little more muted in person as you know.
Also, while I am a die hard silver-tone metallics kind of gal, Marco's light gold is really growing on me. It is such a beautiful hue!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Blue iris Verona is [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Thanks, @starkfan! I am grateful for your reference shots of Iris vs Amethyst. While Amethyst took my breath away as well, I already have 2 bags in that color family (more berry/wine kind of purple), whereas Iris is a very unique leather! I was actually amazed by how perfectly the purple undertone came up in my picture, it looks a little more muted in person as you know.
> Also, while I am a die hard silver-tone metallics kind of gal, Marco's light gold is really growing on me. It is such a beautiful hue!


The gold hw on that bag is perfect,  This is one of the prettiest bags I have seen lately. I like the simplicity of the design on the outside and the complexity of the inside. And the blue iris verona.... priceless!!!  Good job Totinscience.​


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> @bonniekir Here it is I will post it again.
> Let me know if you can see it.



Thanks, yes now it is there [emoji1]


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.



Seeing this is dangerous. I love Verona and I love blue. Don’t you make me go searching for style just to put this leather in use. I love my Selene midis but I also need a break from them. I wish Marco design some bags of a similar vibe like it again. Simple, slouchy, with moderate amount of hardware, and just easy to grab and go.


----------



## the_baglover

clu0984 said:


> New tulipano- amethyst and gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075783


Wow. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kylacove

Should I be worried that my order that, according to Marco , should ship a week and half ago still had no tracking?  I emailed on Monday and he said it would go out the next AM, but still no tracking. Do you think something happened to my order or is Marco just too busy with all the orders he's getting?


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! While I don't have good pictures yet, I just have to share one snap with you of my new greatest possession from Marco - Venus in Blue Iris Verona. As many of you know, I've been coveting Venus ever since it came out back in the Fall and I finally caved during one of the sales. I got her in Verona, as I wanted a sturdier leather but still not crazy thick and Marco reassured me it should look good. Boy was he right - this photo doesn't do this bag justice. It is not the style that became popular, but I hope Marco will keep her around. It is such a gorgeous take on a N/S tote, there isn't anything quite like it out there.
> In the same haul I also got a copper  diamond Penelope (red lining) with a longer strap and a colorblocked Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and longer strap (marine lining) - both dark GM. Both are super cute and feather light! Ill post pics when I get any daylight.


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Should I be worried that my order that, according to Marco , should ship a week and half ago still had no tracking?  I emailed on Monday and he said it would go out the next AM, but still no tracking. Do you think something happened to my order or is Marco just too busy with all the orders he's getting?



Maybe it’s still at his workshop? My tassels got misunderstood, too and are supposed to come with my diamond shipment, but stuck at the workshop due to misunderstanding on hardware. They’ll be here with the next shipment. I’m so excited about this new comers. The Valerie released got me very excited and now I’m waiting for my order. I think it’s been a long time since I feel this way with the new design. Normally, it’s all slowly growing.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm trying not to bug him, but when he writes that my order should ship in the morning and hasn't shipped 2 days later, I think it's natural to be a bit impatient. As the holiday is coming up it will probably delay my order even more.


----------



## mleleigh

vink said:


> The Valerie released got me very excited and now I’m waiting for my order. I think it’s been a long time since I feel this way with the new design. Normally, it’s all slowly growing.



Pardon me if you’ve already said, but what leather / color / hardware did you order for your Valerie? Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Maybe it’s still at his workshop? My tassels got misunderstood, too and are supposed to come with my diamond shipment, but stuck at the workshop due to misunderstanding on hardware. They’ll be here with the next shipment. I’m so excited about this new comers. The Valerie released got me very excited and now I’m waiting for my order. I think it’s been a long time since I feel this way with the new design. Normally, it’s all slowly growing.


Looking forward to seeing your Valerie. I liked the style but had to be good.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> I'm trying not to bug him, but when he writes that my order should ship in the morning and hasn't shipped 2 days later, I think it's natural to be a bit impatient. As the holiday is coming up it will probably delay my order even more.


I would email him to double-check -- the initial delay could've been due to the workshop being busy, and heck, the second delay could very well be due to that too, though yeah, if he said it should ship in the morning then it should have. Maybe check with him if you might have for some reason not received the email with the tracking information, or if he can otherwise give you a further update on the shipping timeframe?

My last order shipped out later than he said it would, although when I followed up and he gave me an updated timeframe, I did in fact get the shipping email on time. They seem to be getting busier, but I think it's fair enough to check with him again given what you've said.


----------



## Kylacove

Since it's 11:30 pm in Italy , I think, I'll follow up tomorrow. This has just been the longest time waiting for an order, but maybe I just got spoiled by the fast turn around times previously.


----------



## starkfan

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.co.uk/2018/05/new-massaccesi-2018-aquila-matte-colors.html

Whoa, another promo -- and new Aquila matte leathers!

@vink, there's also this mentioned in the blog post -- were you after one of the previous Aquila matte colours before?


> Side note: For those of you who didn’t get the chance to order SS17 Aquila Matte, the colors tobacco, jeans blue and black are available for purchase.  (Tan and chocolate are sold out.)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.co.uk/2018/05/new-massaccesi-2018-aquila-matte-colors.html
> 
> Whoa, another promo -- and new Aquila matte leathers!
> 
> @vink, there's also this mentioned in the blog post -- were you after one of the previous Aquila matte colours before?


Ooh, I missed that little side note! I may have to get something since blue and tobacco are back!


----------



## Creativelyswank

First time buyer. Inspired by the sale inquired about a full size Selene in Aquila Matte Orange with Dark Blue interior, gold hw, exterior pocket,  and an added tassel. Not sure if I need longer straps? I'm 5'8".


----------



## pdxhb

Creativelyswank said:


> First time buyer. Inspired by the sale inquired about a full size Selene in Aquila Matte Orange with Dark Blue interior, gold hw, exterior pocket,  and an added tassel. Not sure if I need longer straps? I'm 5'8".


Depending on what strap drop typically works for you, the standard might be OK. Do you have a shoulder bag that has a comfortable strap drop?


----------



## pdxhb

It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.

A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.

Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.
> 
> A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.
> 
> Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
> This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.
> View attachment 4077839
> 
> View attachment 4077838


Great service from Marco!!
And another great bag you have there! I have a Flora in Amaranto and I know how wonderful that leather/color combo is!


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> Great service from Marco!!
> And another great bag you have there! I have a Flora in Amaranto and I know how wonderful that leather/combo is!


I am completely in love with this leather! I also have an Amaranto Demetra that I purchased from a forum member - and still think there is another bag I'd like to have made of this leather.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Speaking of amaranto, I am having a dome bag made in a leather that, comparison of swatches at least, is nearly exactly the same as amaranto pebbled. My first RED bag. Another leather I chose seems to be almost precisely the dark grey merinos that Marco uses. So my viewing of MM bags in these two leathers greatly impacted my choice of leather with Laurel Dasso (I bought a custom order with her in March and it's finally my turn soon to start sewing! Much longer wait than with Marco for sure) , who sent me twenty swatches to choose from.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Pardon me if you’ve already said, but what leather / color / hardware did you order for your Valerie? Can’t wait to see!


No, I haven't said anything about them. I'm waiting for them to arrive. Quite a big purchase for me coz I'm falling in love at first sight with the little Valerie I did quite a splurge and kinda feel guilty a lot coz I'm supposed to "not spend so much until the trip in July". One will be in Sugarcane Pompeii, Another will be in Blush Pompeii, and the last one will be in Cherry Red Nappa. I've been eyeing the last color for quite a while and think this could be a perfect fierce red for me. I also took a benefit of the sale and order a full-size Theia in forest which I've been eyeing since forever, but never quite sure how to make it real. I request a strap to be lengthen just so I can wear it crossbody comfortably. This is the shipment that although I feel so so so guilty to order them, I feel so giddy and can't wait to get them. Hopefully I'll get them before I leave in early July.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Looking forward to seeing your Valerie. I liked the style but had to be good.


I can't wait to get them, too. I so went all out this time I think I should ban myself until end of the year.......... only to see it this morning that Aquila matte is coming back. Life is never easy.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.co.uk/2018/05/new-massaccesi-2018-aquila-matte-colors.html
> 
> Whoa, another promo -- and new Aquila matte leathers!
> 
> @vink, there's also this mentioned in the blog post -- were you after one of the previous Aquila matte colours before?


Yes! I saw it first on the group! Arg! When I'm supposed to be good. Why Marco has to do this to me! I have a trip waiting! And I need a full-size Selene Aquila matte in my life since a month ago!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.
> 
> A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.
> 
> Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
> This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.
> View attachment 4077839
> 
> View attachment 4077838


Wow! That's great service and your Modena is wonderful!


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> Thanks, @starkfan! I am grateful for your reference shots of Iris vs Amethyst. While Amethyst took my breath away as well, I already have 2 bags in that color family (more berry/wine kind of purple), whereas Iris is a very unique leather! I was actually amazed by how perfectly the purple undertone came up in my picture, it looks a little more muted in person as you know.
> Also, while I am a die hard silver-tone metallics kind of gal, Marco's light gold is really growing on me. It is such a beautiful hue!


Glad to hear my reference pics helped, @TotinScience! All the wonderful pics in this main thread and the reference thread have definitely helped me a lot when it comes to styles and leather colours, so I'm always happy to pay it back to the ladies here too! 



pdxhb said:


> It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.
> 
> A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.
> 
> Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
> This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.
> View attachment 4077839
> 
> View attachment 4077838


Eek, sorry to hear about your broken ankle @pdxhb, and I'm glad to hear you're getting out and about a bit more! I can completely empathise (I broke a metatarsal in my foot last year, took awhile to recover fully from that too), the healing process can really keep your mind and attention on it a lot... All the best in your recovery! 

Thanks also so much for sharing about your Muse and Marco's replies -- that is indeed great customer service! I also really appreciate that Marco takes the time to explain things too, it gives us a better understanding of his business and our bags -- like the 10kg weight used to test their bags! Definitely good information to know, and thanks again for sharing about your experience!

Also, I love your Modena, it's gorgeous! This style has always piqued my interest since I first saw it, so it's always great to see more pics/reviews of it... Now it's really beginning to tempt me!


----------



## Petruspus

tenKrat said:


> Wore Penelope Midi in red cherry nappa to dinner this evening. This nappa is so soft. I forgot to order the wristlet strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3811267



Such a beatiful bag. Is it still good?


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Speaking of amaranto, I am having a dome bag made in a leather that, comparison of swatches at least, is nearly exactly the same as amaranto pebbled. My first RED bag. Another leather I chose seems to be almost precisely the dark grey merinos that Marco uses. So my viewing of MM bags in these two leathers greatly impacted my choice of leather with Laurel Dasso (I bought a custom order with her in March and it's finally my turn soon to start sewing! Much longer wait than with Marco for sure) , who sent me twenty swatches to choose from.


I am consistently drawn to this color red - and Laurel does an amazing job of finding the right materials for your vision. Can't wait to see your reveal over on that thread!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> I am consistently drawn to this color red - and Laurel does an amazing job of finding the right materials for your vision. Can't wait to see your reveal over on that thread!



I will absolutely do that on the Dalle die Mani thread. Just gotta shout out here in the MM thread that at a similar price point; the much much much shorter wait is part of the reason why I have five times as many MM bags as bags from Laurel! It's so fun to order from Marco and not need to wait months. They really do have an amazing turnaround in Italy!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Wow! That's great service and your Modena is wonderful!



Thank you!! I really love this bag. 



starkfan said:


> Glad to hear my reference pics helped, @TotinScience! All the wonderful pics in this main thread and the reference thread have definitely helped me a lot when it comes to styles and leather colours, so I'm always happy to pay it back to the ladies here too!
> 
> 
> Eek, sorry to hear about your broken ankle @pdxhb, and I'm glad to hear you're getting out and about a bit more! I can completely empathise (I broke a metatarsal in my foot last year, took awhile to recover fully from that too), the healing process can really keep your mind and attention on it a lot... All the best in your recovery!
> 
> Thanks also so much for sharing about your Muse and Marco's replies -- that is indeed great customer service! I also really appreciate that Marco takes the time to explain things too, it gives us a better understanding of his business and our bags -- like the 10kg weight used to test their bags! Definitely good information to know, and thanks again for sharing about your experience!
> 
> Also, I love your Modena, it's gorgeous! This style has always piqued my interest since I first saw it, so it's always great to see more pics/reviews of it... Now it's really beginning to tempt me!



Thank you kindly for your well wishes! It's really unbelievable how much of my attention this has taken.

I'm so glad you enjoyed the photos of my Modena. It's a really great style that hasn't gotten as many reviews here as I'd expect. It is super lightweight but also has enough structure just from the design that it is easy to carry, and the hardware adds a nice accent. I have been eyeing it, thinking that the panels on it really lend themselves to color-blocking.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So tempted by this beaaaautiful mauve Aquila matte


----------



## djfmn

I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  I love both of them.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.
> 
> A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.
> 
> Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
> This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.
> View attachment 4077839
> 
> View attachment 4077838



I love your bag. I have an Amaranto Pebbled midi Selene. It is the most amazing red. I love the color. Enjoy your fabulous bag.


----------



## TotinScience

@djfmn that amethyst !!!!!!


----------



## baroke

HELLOOOOOO EVERYONE long time no post, my life fell apart and I'm only just beginning to attempt to pull things together. I'm carrying black BE whisper to me midi today. I haven't carried my pretty green Minerva recently because I can't find it. I KNOW RIGHT???!!?????  Please don't kick me off the island.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> @djfmn that amethyst !!!!!!


@totinscience isn't that the most gorgeous color leather. I am in love with it.


----------



## djfmn

The amethyst pompei leather is nearly as bright and vibrant as the photos on the blog of the Tulipano in Amethyst and black Pompei. It is such a fun color I really am pleased I picked that leather. I was wanting a Plum pebbled Little Tulipano and Marco indicated that it would need a backing if I did not use the Pompei leather which would make the bag heavy. I told him I really love the Plum pebbled and have been wanting a bag in that leather for ages. He told me that knowing my taste he would suggest the amethyst Pompeii. He was absolutely correct it is exactly what I was looking for. I no longer feel the need to get a plum pebbled bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

I caved for the new promo. Penny Messenger in Tobacco Aquila Matte, free cuff in the mauve and then I bought two other cuffs in Teal Diamond and Sugar Cane Pompeii. 

Di, absolutely love your two new bags!!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I caved for the new promo. Penny Messenger in Tobacco Aquila Matte, free cuff in the mauve and then I bought two other cuffs in Teal Diamond and Sugar Cane Pompeii.
> 
> Di, absolutely love your two new bags!!


Thanks Vannie I love them as well. The Little Muse is the perfect date bag small and cute and fun. The Little Tulipano is amazing I was worried that I did not go with edge paint but I am pleased I did not. It makes it a little edgy and updated and fun. I did add a slip pocket and I am pleased I did that. We are off to a neighborhood party this evening and I have selected my dress to make sure that I can use the Amethyst Little Tulipano. Super excited. 

I think the Penny Messenger in tobacco Aquila Matte will be amazing such a gorgeous leather. The cuffs sounds great I love the Teal Diamond and the Sugar Cane Pompeii is stunning. I know because in my box were some leather samples and that was one of them. It is such a great color.


----------



## starkfan

djfmn said:


> I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078168
> View attachment 4078169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them.





djfmn said:


> Thanks Vannie I love them as well. The Little Muse is the perfect date bag small and cute and fun. The Little Tulipano is amazing I was worried that I did not go with edge paint but I am pleased I did not. It makes it a little edgy and updated and fun. I did add a slip pocket and I am pleased I did that. We are off to a neighborhood party this evening and I have selected my dress to make sure that I can use the Amethyst Little Tulipano. Super excited.
> 
> I think the Penny Messenger in tobacco Aquila Matte will be amazing such a gorgeous leather. The cuffs sounds great I love the Teal Diamond and the Sugar Cane Pompeii is stunning. I know because in my box were some leather samples and that was one of them. It is such a great color.


Wow, that Amethyst Pompei leather really is a stunner!  I'm glad to also hear your thoughts on the raw edges, it's interesting to hear the different views on this vs. the finished edges in the Tulipano styles, I'm not entirely sure where I myself land with them yet... Enjoy your lovely bags!


----------



## Creativelyswank

pdxhb said:


> Depending on what strap drop typically works for you, the standard might be OK. Do you have a shoulder bag that has a comfortable strap drop?


I'm looking for a replacement for my LV Delightful GM. I am satisfied with it's strap length.


----------



## Kylacove

starkfan said:


> Wow, that Amethyst Pompei leather really is a stunner!  I'm glad to also hear your thoughts on the raw edges, it's interesting to hear the different views on this vs. the finished edges in the Tulipano styles, I'm not entirely sure where I myself land with them yet... Enjoy your lovely bags!


Glad you love your bags, djfmn  
I ordered without the edge paint at first, then changed my mind and added it. I used the glitter pompei for my Tulipanos and was afraid the raw edges wouldn't look right. I sure would have liked to save the money though.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> Glad you love your bags, djfmn
> I ordered without the edge paint at first, then changed my mind and added it. I used the glitter pompei for my Tulipanos and was afraid the raw edges wouldn't look right. I sure would have liked to save the money though.


I hope yours works out! lenie's Glitter Pompei Tulipano with the finished edges did turn out very nicely too...

On a completely separate note, I was just madly searching the blog and this forum for pics of the earlier batch of Aquila Matte leathers (seems like the post was deleted off the blog again?) -- finally found this link on the MM website, and thought I'd post it here for anyone else who might also be looking for the other colours! http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/articolo.php?id=22


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> I hope yours works out! lenie's Glitter Pompei Tulipano with the finished edges did turn out very nicely too...
> 
> On a completely separate note, I was just madly searching the blog and this forum for pics of the earlier batch of Aquila Matte leathers (seems like the post was deleted off the blog again?) -- finally found this link on the MM website, and thought I'd post it here for anyone else who might also be looking for the other colours! http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/articolo.php?id=22


Thank you. That is very helpful.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078168
> View attachment 4078169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them.



Wow, the amethyst is stunning and love the little muse


----------



## clu0984

pdxhb said:


> It's been great to follow along with everyone's beautiful reveals. I have held off from further purchases this season in order to be economically wise(ish). I've also been healing from a broken ankle which has really taken all of my attention. Now that I am getting out and about a bit more, I have been able to use more than a wristlet/ask my husband to carry my wallet.
> 
> A recent mishap turned good: my aubergine muse had one of the handles detach from the bag. I emailed Marco asking whether I could send it for repair, and he responded to me in well under 24 hours. He apologized profusely and explained that, because of shipping costs and the tax on items coming into Italy, along with the length of time the process would take, a repair would be a long wait and also cost too much money. Instead, he is making a replacement bag for me. Talk about nice customer service! He also let me know that they test their bags with a 10kg weight - good to know! That means a typical work computer and various accessories/personal items are well within the weight capacity of MM bags. I'm confident that it really was an anomaly - the highlight of the story is the level of service Marco provides.
> 
> Since my muse is waiting for it's next incarnation, I finally started using my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Marine lining. These photos were taken in the dappled morning light in our living room (that's what that lighter splotch is on the front of the bag); please excuse the linty backdrop.
> This is a really comfortable bag to carry and is excellent for carrying a computer, my bag of computer and phone accessories, and a notebook. I use the interior zipped pocket for my wallet and security badge, and the slip pockets for a small lotion and a couple other items. My phone fits easily in one of the front zipped pockets.
> View attachment 4077839
> 
> View attachment 4077838



Don’t you love the Modena?  So under rated


----------



## clu0984

Some one asked for modeling of the full size tupilano?  Sorry about mess in closet (hubbys fault)


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Some one asked for modeling of the full size tupilano?  Sorry about mess in closet (hubbys fault)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078658
> View attachment 4078659



Seriously you pick the best color combo. I really really love it.


----------



## msd_bags

clu0984 said:


> Some one asked for modeling of the full size tupilano?  Sorry about mess in closet (hubbys fault)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078658
> View attachment 4078659


Thanks for these modshots!! I agree that the size is just right, not too big!  Sometimes I just need to see on a "real person" than on a model.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078168
> View attachment 4078169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them.


Beautiful bags!!

I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078168
> View attachment 4078169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them.


Amethyst is gorgeous!  Wowza.   And Little Muse is just one of my all time faves.  Congrats.


----------



## Sickgrl13

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!
> 
> I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)


I think it will look great.  Bright pink and purple together?  What's not to love????


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!
> 
> I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)


I have some of the sample leathers and tomorrow in the sunlight I will take a look at the hot pink nappa with the Amethyst. The only thing I can tell you about trying different leathers is you need to speak to Marco first. Some of the leathers require a backing which will add some cost and also weight. I originally wanted the Little Tulipano in plum pebbled and Marco emailed and let me know that the pebbled would require a backing and make the bag heavy. He indicated that the Pompeii and if I remember correctly the calf leathers were ideal for Tulipano. I am not sure what other leathers are suitable. Now that I have sample of the Pompeii leathers I might have done a color combination although I am not a color block person. As I have mentioned before I love all the color block combos that I see posted here but I prefer a single color. Having said that I might add a different inner or outer bag for my Little Tulipano in one of the other Pompeii leathers. Let me know if there are any color combinations you would like me to photograph with the Amethyst Little Tulipano to give you an idea of what the colors look like together.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!
> 
> I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)





Sickgrl13 said:


> I think it will look great.  Bright pink and purple together?  What's not to love????


Totally agree with Sickgrl on that one!! Pink and purple is to die for IMHO!!


----------



## clu0984

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!
> 
> I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)



I think that would look very fresh but agree with the comment to get Marcos opinion first


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I have some of the sample leathers and tomorrow in the sunlight I will take a look at the hot pink nappa with the Amethyst. The only thing I can tell you about trying different leathers is you need to speak to Marco first. Some of the leathers require a backing which will add some cost and also weight. I originally wanted the Little Tulipano in plum pebbled and Marco emailed and let me know that the pebbled would require a backing and make the bag heavy. He indicated that the Pompeii and if I remember correctly the calf leathers were ideal for Tulipano. I am not sure what other leathers are suitable. Now that I have sample of the Pompeii leathers I might have done a color combination although I am not a color block person. As I have mentioned before I love all the color block combos that I see posted here but I prefer a single color. Having said that I might add a different inner or outer bag for my Little Tulipano in one of the other Pompeii leathers. Let me know if there are any color combinations you would like me to photograph with the Amethyst Little Tulipano to give you an idea of what the colors look like together.


Additional photos are much appreciated D! 

I think the leathers for the external body of the Tulipano are really limited to Pompei and natural calf.  But any will do for the internal bag I think.


----------



## Kylacove

Mine aren't here yet to show pictures, but my Tulipanos are platinum glitter pompei /deep purple nappa and silver glitter pompei / hot pink nappa. Neither required extra backing. I think other leathers will work as long as most of the outer shell is pompei or Flat calf. As always run your ideas by Marco and he will tell you if it will work.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Mine aren't here yet to show pictures, but my Tulipanos are platinum glitter pompei /deep purple nappa and silver glitter pompei / hot pink nappa. Neither required extra backing. I think other leathers will work as long as most of the outer shell is pompei or Flat calf. As always run your ideas by Marco and he will tell you if it will work.


Can't wait to see your bags!!


----------



## Kylacove

Finally got a tracking email today after I emailed Marco. Don't know if they will arrive before next week. I just had to get those two combinations so I could mix and match them.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I just received my Everose Pompei glitter little Muse and the Amethyst Little Tulipano. I took two quick photos because I am heading out so no time to take a lot of different photos. The amethyst pompei is absolutely stunning the color is very vibrant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078168
> View attachment 4078169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love both of them.


WOW - that amethyst is simply amazing!! These are both just lovely selections - wear them in good health!


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So tempted by this beaaaautiful mauve Aquila matte


I am consoling myself about my bare money tree - this leather is yummy!


----------



## pdxhb

clu0984 said:


> Some one asked for modeling of the full size tupilano?  Sorry about mess in closet (hubbys fault)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078658
> View attachment 4078659


Really beautiful on you - thanks for the mod shots! It's great to see how the proportions work.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> Additional photos are much appreciated D!
> 
> I think the leathers for the external body of the Tulipano are really limited to Pompei and natural calf.  But any will do for the internal bag I think.



No, my shell is diamond with backing... so it's possible.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!
> 
> I am thinking amethyst pompei for the external body and maybe the fuchsia pink merinos for the inside or maybe hot pink nappa.  What do you think?  (I am not a color block person.)


The color sounds good,  but I doubt about the leather. You may need lots of backing for Nappa and Merino.


----------



## Kylacove

According to Marco the inner bag can be any leather. It's the outer shell that needs to be stiffer. My shells are pompei and nappa and Marco didn't say they needed extra backing   I'm guessing because the larger part of the shells are the stiffer pompei.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> The amethyst pompei leather is nearly as bright and vibrant as the photos on the blog of the Tulipano in Amethyst and black Pompei. It is such a fun color I really am pleased I picked that leather. I was wanting a Plum pebbled Little Tulipano and Marco indicated that it would need a backing if I did not use the Pompei leather which would make the bag heavy. I told him I really love the Plum pebbled and have been wanting a bag in that leather for ages. He told me that knowing my taste he would suggest the amethyst Pompeii. He was absolutely correct it is exactly what I was looking for. I no longer feel the need to get a plum pebbled bag.



I really liked the colour, so I am ordering one aswell..just the larger size [emoji1]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Creativelyswank said:


> First time buyer. Inspired by the sale inquired about a full size Selene in Aquila Matte Orange with Dark Blue interior, gold hw, exterior pocket,  and an added tassel. Not sure if I need longer straps? I'm 5'8".


The full size has a 9.8 inch strap drop. I'm 5'2", and like 10 or 11 inches for the drop.


----------



## vink

Marco is not answering my email. It’s been 2 days and I resend it already. Anyone have a problem with the email? Normally he answer with in a day so I wonder.


----------



## vink

Creativelyswank said:


> First time buyer. Inspired by the sale inquired about a full size Selene in Aquila Matte Orange with Dark Blue interior, gold hw, exterior pocket,  and an added tassel. Not sure if I need longer straps? I'm 5'8".



The drop for fully size is 10.5” Midi has a smaller than that. About 8 or 9” Your choice sounds lovely. I love Aquila matte. You won’t be disappointed. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

Yes it's taking longer than normal for responses . When I got hold of him yesterday he said he has tons of emails to go through. That's why I waited a couple of days between my emails. FYI he said FedEx has bought TNT and it's messed up their notification system. He could see my package on his end but FedEx couldn't see it.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> According to Marco the inner bag can be any leather. It's the outer shell that needs to be stiffer. My shells are pompei and nappa and Marco didn't say they needed extra backing   I'm guessing because the larger part of the shells are the stiffer pompei.


He told me he can do other leathers as you said for the outer bag you will then need backing which he indicated would make the bag heavier. That is why I opted to stick with a pompeii leather. Especially as it is already the weight of two bags I decided not to get anything that would require backing. I also spoke to him about lining and he indicated that would make the bag heavier as well. Seeing as I wanted to make sure I kept the bag light I decided to go with all pompeii leather for my bag. I am thrilled with the amethyst. It is such a statement on its own a wow color.


----------



## Kylacove

Your bag is beautiful. I just wanted other ladies to know it's possible to use other leathers if your heart is set in a certain combo.


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Marco is not answering my email. It’s been 2 days and I resend it already. Anyone have a problem with the email? Normally he answer with in a day so I wonder.


Vink, I've had issues in the past.  The first email gets to Marco and he responds.  Then I reply and get nothing back.  I tried this with a hotmail account and my work account and same problem.  For some reason, Marco figured that if he uses Outlook on the web, it works.  Strange.  Try sending a new message with a new subject.   I think he is also really busy and the days of direct contact with him may be numbered.  Which makes me sad.  But happy his business is taking off.  But still sad.  He is so great to work with.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So the measurements on the website are wrong then. I thought the drop, as listed, was kind of short for the full size.


vink said:


> The drop for fully size is 10.5” Midi has a smaller than that. About 8 or 9” Your choice sounds lovely. I love Aquila matte. You won’t be disappointed. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I just wanted other ladies to know it's possible to use other leathers if your heart is set in a certain combo.


Absolutely I think other combos will be beautiful. The pink nappa and amethyst will be an amazing combo.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Devyn Danielle said:


> The full size has a 9.8 inch strap drop. I'm 5'2", and like 10 or 11 inches for the drop.





vink said:


> The drop for fully size is 10.5” Midi has a smaller than that. About 8 or 9” Your choice sounds lovely. I love Aquila matte. You won’t be disappointed. [emoji4]



Thank you ladies for the feedback! I haven't heard back yet, but that's okay I need time to come to terms with the expense giving that I'm unexpectedly facing buying a new car and have a trip on the horizon. But damn it, this semester was a bi*ch and I feel I deserve it lol. There are so many beautiful bags in his repertoire, I see this as the beginning of an addiction.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> Thank you ladies for the feedback! I haven't heard back yet, but that's okay I need time to come to terms with the expense giving that I'm unexpectedly facing buying a new car and have a trip on the horizon. But damn it, this semester was a bi*ch and I feel I deserve it lol. There are so many beautiful bags in his repertoire, I see this as the beginning of an addiction.


Be careful I have this addiction and each time he comes out with a new fabulous design I buckle and get one. Even though I say to myself "you have enough bags - how many more do you need".  Although I must say I do know what suits me and what I like. He has lots of styles that are not for me which is good for 2 reasons first of all he is making sure that he has enough different styles to please everyone and secondly I would then have even more bags which would not be good for my bank account or my closet. I am good about giving bags away to friends. I given away bags as gifts to my close girlfriends. I just sent a bag to my dearest friend in South Africa she has a serious illness in her immediate family and needed some cheering up. Her daughter lives in London and was going to visit so I shipped the bag to her and asked her to hand deliver it to her mom. Unfortunately you cannot ship anything to South Africa as most of it gets stolen or goes missing. It arrived this morning and she is thrilled to have this new bag.


----------



## djfmn

I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her daughter in London from the US and even though the bag was only in transit and was there for 5 days I still had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds. It arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her in London I had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds but it arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
> Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079328


Look at the smile on her face!  You are a special lady. The happiness you gave her has no price!!!!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her daughter in London from the US and even though the bag was only in transit and was there for 5 days I still had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds. It arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
> Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079328


She looks so happy! That was very thoughtful of you. Bags- the universal love language


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her daughter in London from the US and even though the bag was only in transit and was there for 5 days I still had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds. It arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
> Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079328



What a lovely gift! And it suits her really well.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish I had a friend I could gift a bag to that would appreciate it. I have one who kinda likes purses but she only has one at a time, a purse for two years at a time and that's it and she has a ton more money than me so it feels a bit weird to gift her a bag when she could afford anything she wants. 

I give my mom and mother in law a lot but they rarely use any bag besides a shleppy one they don't need to worry about. And my sister in laws just turn them down, I've tried several times. My best local girlfriend also wouldn't take any but a couple of mom friends through the daycare while visiting at my house for a playdate have taken a bag or two home and seemed happy. No idea if they were, honestly. 
My bestie is so so much more bohemian than I am! So she wouldn't be into any of them. I have given her two in the last 15 years to show you my restraint. If she was a bag person I would have given her a dozen by now. 

Yeah no one in my real life gets my bag obsession so that's kind of a dead end to clear out my shelves when they get too full!


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wish I had a friend I could gift a bag to that would appreciate it. I have one who kinda likes purses but she only has one at a time, a purse for two years at a time and that's it and she has a ton more money than me so it feels a bit weird to gift her a bag when she could afford anything she wants.
> 
> I give my mom and mother in law a lot but they rarely use any bag besides a shleppy one they don't need to worry about. And my sister in laws just turn them down, I've tried several times. My best local girlfriend also wouldn't take any but a couple of mom friends through the daycare while visiting at my house for a playdate have taken a bag or two home and seemed happy. No idea if they were, honestly.
> My bestie is so so much more bohemian than I am! So she wouldn't be into any of them. I have given her two in the last 15 years to show you my restraint. If she was a bag person I would have given her a dozen by now.
> 
> Yeah no one in my real life gets my bag obsession so that's kind of a dead end to clear out my shelves when they get too full!



I have gifted about 15 bags to various friends and family. They might not quite have or understand my bag obsession, besides my daughter who inherited it from me constantly giving her beautiful bags including MM's bags that he made for BE. She has been gifted beautiful bags from me from the time she was in college. I have also gifted bags to various friends who have commented at times on all my beautiful bags. I gift bags that I have bought but for some reason (Probably because I have too many!!!) I have never used. I love giving my friends bags that they would probably never buy for themselves. It is so nice to see the joy and happiness they get from having a lovely handmade bag as the photo of my dearest friend shows. My philosophy is if I am not using them then give them to a friend who will get great pleasure and enjoyment from having a lovely MM bag. I think as my mom would always tell me "pay it forward in life the payback to you is tenfold". It sure is I think I get more out of seeing how happy they are with a lovely gift then they get out of having a lovely new bag. I will probably continue to gift most of my unused bags rather than sell them. I have sold one bag to a neighbor in all the years I have been buying MM bags and immediately purchased another more suitable MM bag.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her daughter in London from the US and even though the bag was only in transit and was there for 5 days I still had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds. It arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
> Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079328



That is so lovely of you.  Hope your friend enjoys her for a long time


----------



## TotinScience

Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself.  Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag . And last but not least  - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Venus straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself.  Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag . And last but not least  - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Iris straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!


Wow TotinScience these are just gorgeous. I am in love with that teal diamond it is such an amazing color. I think the small bags in diamond are perfect great statement pieces. I also love the Africa leather it was such a subtle amazing leather but I really do love your diamond pieces. The Blue Iris Verona is a great bag such a pretty leather. You got some amazing bags. Enjoy!!!


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Wow TotinScience these are just gorgeous. I am in love with that teal diamond it is such an amazing color. I think the small bags in diamond are perfect great statement pieces. I also love the Africa leather it was such a subtle amazing leather but I really do love your diamond pieces. The Blue Iris Verona is a great bag such a pretty leather. You got some amazing bags. Enjoy!!!


Thank you! Teal Diamond really is special. Other diamonds are a joyful sparkle and I love them, but I've seen those colors elsewhere. Teal of this shade with this texture and bling is not something you come by everyday . Same goes for blue Iris - it truly is a unique color. I suspect if the tannery runs out of a current batch, it would be hard to reproduce the color, much like the OG deep violet merinos.


----------



## clu0984

TotinScience said:


> Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself.  Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag . And last but not least  - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Venus straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!



Love them!  I got a teal diamond midi Minerva and agree the color is spectacular.  It is very similar to BE crash leather


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself.  Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag . And last but not least  - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Venus straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!


Wow,  these are beautiful.  All three of the leathers are so unique.  I cannot decide which of the two, teal or copper, are the prettiest.  And the Verona in iris,  be still my heart. The weight is worth it.


----------



## TotinScience

clu0984 said:


> Love them!  I got a teal diamond midi Minerva and agree the color is spectacular.  It is very similar to BE crash leather


Can you please post a photo when you get a chance (unless you already did and I missed it)? Teal is so pretty and with all the pleats Minerva will be so stunning!


----------



## vixnkitten

clu0984 said:


> Love them! I got a teal diamond midi Minerva and agree the color is spectacular. It is very similar to BE crash leather


It is so funny that you mentioned this.  I have been MIA for a few days and was just reading through all of the posts that I have missed.  I was going to post pix of the pieces that I received from Marco. 
Here they are....pewter diamond Flora and everose diamond card holder.
View attachment 4079754

As soon as I opened the box, I had to pull out this other lady that you all might recognize.  She is a BE pewter crash Whisper to Me.
View attachment 4079755


----------



## vixnkitten

clu0984 said:


> Love them! I got a teal diamond midi Minerva and agree the color is spectacular. It is very similar to BE crash leather


It is so funny that you mentioned this.  I have been MIA for a few days and was just reading through all of the posts that I have missed.  I was going to post pix of the pieces that I received from Marco.
Here they are....pewter diamond Flora and everose diamond card holder.


As soon as I opened the box, I had to pull out this other lady that you all might recognize.  She is a BE pewter crash Whisper to Me.


The colors are almost identical.  Not sure what is going on with my post but I had to edit it so excuse the choppiness.  The pewter diamond leather is the same as the crash leather with the exception of the "drops" as Marco called them.  There are larger areas of smooth spots (umm..drops).  They probably come from the same tannery, I would guess.  The other picture that I posted has a small card holder from Starbucks that is almost exactly the same as the everose but it is maybe a tad darker.  The color of the everose is very hard to capture.


----------



## vixnkitten

I need some help from those of you who have this card holder.  I love the color of it and think it will go perfectly in the Flora for a minimal bag day.  However, today when I finally got a chance to switch out my cards, I was met with frustration trying to get my cards into the slots.  There was SO much glue used in creating this piece that I had to put my fingers into them and try to pry the sides apart. I then attempted to put my cards in and they would only go in about halfway.  I then took a blunt-ended letter opener and pushed it deep into the pocket.  I felt horrible doing this to a brand new, out of the box piece.  Even this didn't work.  I then put my debit card into one of the slots and pushed with all my might and nearly snapped my card in half. 

The slots are not the only issue.  The zipper is difficult to open and close and the zipper pull does not lie flat at all.  If I was not familiar with the quality of Marco's work from his BE days, I would never buy one of his bags again.  I know that my pieces are small, inexpensive ones, but this experience may hinder my decisions to purchase in the future.  I know you ladies love your bags as I see one beautiful bag after another posted here.  I love the attention to detail with the customized tags that were attached to each of my pieces and I love Marco's personal correspondence with me.  Maybe my card holder is just a fluke.  You ladies would know better than I do so I would love some feedback.  I have not even packed up and carried the Flora around so I can't comment on that.  The only thing that I did was open and close it and check out the chain strap.  The zipper did not feel smooth (maybe this comes with use?) and the chain, while gorgeous, felt like it also might loosen up (around the D rings) after some use.

HELP!  Thank you all!


----------



## lenie

vixnkitten said:


> I need some help from those of you who have this card holder.  I love the color of it and think it will go perfectly in the Flora for a minimal bag day.  However, today when I finally got a chance to switch out my cards, I was met with frustration trying to get my cards into the slots.  There was SO much glue used in creating this piece that I had to put my fingers into them and try to pry the sides apart. I then attempted to put my cards in and they would only go in about halfway.  I then took a blunt-ended letter opener and pushed it deep into the pocket.  I felt horrible doing this to a brand new, out of the box piece.  Even this didn't work.  I then put my debit card into one of the slots and pushed with all my might and nearly snapped my card in half.
> 
> The slots are not the only issue.  The zipper is difficult to open and close and the zipper pull does not lie flat at all.  If I was not familiar with the quality of Marco's work from his BE days, I would never buy one of his bags again.  I know that my pieces are small, inexpensive ones, but this experience may hinder my decisions to purchase in the future.  I know you ladies love your bags as I see one beautiful bag after another posted here.  I love the attention to detail with the customized tags that were attached to each of my pieces and I love Marco's personal correspondence with me.  Maybe my card holder is just a fluke.  You ladies would know better than I do so I would love some feedback.  I have not even packed up and carried the Flora around so I can't comment on that.  The only thing that I did was open and close it and check out the chain strap.  The zipper did not feel smooth (maybe this comes with use?) and the chain, while gorgeous, felt like it also might loosen up (around the D rings) after some use.
> 
> HELP!  Thank you all!



I bought the Flora,small Penelope, and a card holder with extra card slots on both sides in pewter to use as a wallet. I had the same probably with putting my cards in when I first got it. I used an expired card to “stretch” the card slots a bit. A couple of slots were pretty tight so I had to do this a few more times before my cards would fit. It is a bit difficult to get my cards out, but I think it will soften and stretch with time.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Am I the only one that wishes Marco would run his sales with a promo code so we could just order our bag and be done with it?  Doing it all through emails is so time consuming.


----------



## vixnkitten

TotinScience said:


> Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself. Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag . And last but not least - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Venus straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!


Your bags are amazing.  I love the teal diamond and am considering getting a Penelope like yours in this leather.  My  question is, did you have Marco add a D ring to both sides of the bag?  I would want the option to carry the bag crossbody.  Thanks!


----------



## Pautinka

I have been lurking here for a while now (sorry) and have finally made the jump into MM bags. I have always been a huge Longchamp fan but am not so keen on recent changes with their branding and image so have been looking elsewhere for similar quality bags. MM seems to do the trick and so I am now happily awaiting delivery of a bluette Merinos Sabrina Midi and silver HW. Can't wait to get it! Thank you to all those who have posted photos of all their bags - it really helped to get an understanding of the leathers.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> Am I the only one that wishes Marco would run his sales with a promo code so we could just order our bag and be done with it?  Doing it all through emails is so time consuming.



Sometimes he does. But the website isn't complete so you can't really get everything done through it unless you explicitly say everything in the memo box and wait for a follow up PayPal invoice to cover additional costs.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> So the measurements on the website are wrong then. I thought the drop, as listed, was kind of short for the full size.


I haven't gotten the chance to check the site yet,  but with the leather may cave when you hold it,  it's very comfortable for a huge arm person like me.  I have to extend the handles on midi,  but it's perfect for full size. That's I can tell you.  [emoji4]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I sent my dearest friend in South Africa a handbag to cheer her up as she has an immediate family member who is seriously ill. It was also her birthday recently. She wears a lot of purple and it looks good on her. Her daughter is visiting from London and hand delivered it for me. I sent it to her daughter in London from the US and even though the bag was only in transit and was there for 5 days I still had to pay VAT of 45 British Pounds. It arrived today courtesy of her daughter who hand carried it for me. For those of you that are not aware it is impossible to ship anything to South Africa it gets stolen or goes missing.
> Attached is a photo of my dearest friend carrying her lovely new Aphrodite in purple pebble leather.  Doesn't she look fabulous with her new MM bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4079328


She looks so happy with her new bag. That smile is so lovely.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Sharing my small bag pics with you! I couldn't commit to a large bag in diamond, which i do not regret. I love metallics, but more subtle ones, like Africa was - so diamond is perfect for a smaller statement bag for me! Out of all three leathers I've acquired, teal is hands down the prettiest to me - it's like octane merinos but with a sparkle. Phoebe in teal diamond with pewter sides and strap, marine lining, dark gunmetal HW. Teal color is most true in a photo where the bag is by itself.  Penelope with a messenger strap in copper diamond with dark GM HW, red lining. I am cheap and never get a colorful lining, but it was included in this promo and now I understand the fun of a colorful inside of a bag [emoji3]. And last but not least  - a 3/4 shot of my Venus in Blue Iris Verona. Venus straps are probably the prettiest of all in the entire MM family, IMO. It is NOT a light bag, however, but so comfortable as a shoulder carry!


I have a thing for phoebe but never get to pull the trigger. You did it so well and I love that messenger strap.


----------



## TotinScience

vixnkitten said:


> Your bags are amazing.  I love the teal diamond and am considering getting a Penelope like yours in this leather.  My  question is, did you have Marco add a D ring to both sides of the bag?  I would want the option to carry the bag crossbody.  Thanks!


I did! I was, however, a stupid person and did not tell Marco correct strap length for a full crossbody (as it is, it is too short for me when worn this way). The strop is modular, so I will just order a longer middle piece from him for a crossbody. But! In the meantime I hooked in the wristlet strap to the shoulder strap and the bag and now the length is pretty good! Penelope is amazing - she is so small and flat but actually fits an almost unreasonable amount of stuff. I think with a messenger strap it is a wonderful budget alrternative to the penny messenger . 
As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/. 
@Pautinka (love the name, by the way , it will be super gorgeous! Bluette is such a gorgeous summer blue!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Pautinka said:


> I have been lurking here for a while now (sorry) and have finally made the jump into MM bags. I have always been a huge Longchamp fan but am not so keen on recent changes with their branding and image so have been looking elsewhere for similar quality bags. MM seems to do the trick and so I am now happily awaiting delivery of a bluette Merinos Sabrina Midi and silver HW. Can't wait to get it! Thank you to all those who have posted photos of all their bags - it really helped to get an understanding of the leathers.


Hi Pautinka, nice to see you here!  Welcome to MM. Just like H, it is a slippery slope.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> I did! I was, however, a stupid person and did not tell Marco correct strap length for a full crossbody (as it is, it is too short for me when worn this way). The strop is modular, so I will just order a longer middle piece from him for a crossbody. But! In the meantime I hooked in the wristlet strap to the shoulder strap and the bag and now the length is pretty good! Penelope is amazing - she is so small and flat but actually fits an almost unreasonable amount of stuff. I think with a messenger strap it is a wonderful budget alrternative to the penny messenger .
> As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/.
> @Pautinka (love the name, by the way , it will be super gorgeous! Bluette is such a gorgeous summer blue!



What's the cost for the messenger strap to Penelope?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

chocolate Verona and marine is such a nice combo today


----------



## Pautinka

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hi Pautinka, nice to see you here!  Welcome to MM. Just like H, it is a slippery slope.


Hi Sickgrl13! Nice to see you too!! Oh, don't say that - one addiction is plenty! [emoji23]


----------



## Pautinka

TotinScience said:


> I did! I was, however, a stupid person and did not tell Marco correct strap length for a full crossbody (as it is, it is too short for me when worn this way). The strop is modular, so I will just order a longer middle piece from him for a crossbody. But! In the meantime I hooked in the wristlet strap to the shoulder strap and the bag and now the length is pretty good! Penelope is amazing - she is so small and flat but actually fits an almost unreasonable amount of stuff. I think with a messenger strap it is a wonderful budget alrternative to the penny messenger .
> As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/.
> @Pautinka (love the name, by the way , it will be super gorgeous! Bluette is such a gorgeous summer blue!


Thank you Totinscience! I can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Pautinka said:


> Hi Sickgrl13! Nice to see you too!! Oh, don't say that - one addiction is plenty! [emoji23]



Heh heh. I warned you!  [emoji38]. The customizations and colors are TDF. Since I will never get offered an H SO, this is the perfect outlet.  And the quality is amazing for the price.  I’ve put away a lot of my premiere bags and only use MM now, they are that great.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

midi Selene action shot


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> Am I the only one that wishes Marco would run his sales with a promo code so we could just order our bag and be done with it?  Doing it all through emails is so time consuming.


If I recall correctly he has done it a few times. I agree, though, it would be so much easier if everything was able to be done through the website. My first purchase was in 2016, and at that time they were working on improving the website. I don’t understand why their website is always a work in progress.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> I did! I was, however, a stupid person and did not tell Marco correct strap length for a full crossbody (as it is, it is too short for me when worn this way). The strop is modular, so I will just order a longer middle piece from him for a crossbody. But! In the meantime I hooked in the wristlet strap to the shoulder strap and the bag and now the length is pretty good! Penelope is amazing - she is so small and flat but actually fits an almost unreasonable amount of stuff. I think with a messenger strap it is a wonderful budget alrternative to the penny messenger .
> As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/.
> @Pautinka (love the name, by the way , it will be super gorgeous! Bluette is such a gorgeous summer blue!


You are so right about the Penny. I was thinking that my next order would be a little muse and penny messenger, but now that I’ve seen your penny I may just add a strap to it, and get that instead, How much was that? I wonder why they didn’t do one piece. I had the length of my Phoebe extended to 50 inches for crossbody wear, and it’s just one adjustable buckle, not two.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vixnkitten said:


> I need some help from those of you who have this card holder.  I love the color of it and think it will go perfectly in the Flora for a minimal bag day.  However, today when I finally got a chance to switch out my cards, I was met with frustration trying to get my cards into the slots.  There was SO much glue used in creating this piece that I had to put my fingers into them and try to pry the sides apart. I then attempted to put my cards in and they would only go in about halfway.  I then took a blunt-ended letter opener and pushed it deep into the pocket.  I felt horrible doing this to a brand new, out of the box piece.  Even this didn't work.  I then put my debit card into one of the slots and pushed with all my might and nearly snapped my card in half.
> 
> The slots are not the only issue.  The zipper is difficult to open and close and the zipper pull does not lie flat at all.  If I was not familiar with the quality of Marco's work from his BE days, I would never buy one of his bags again.  I know that my pieces are small, inexpensive ones, but this experience may hinder my decisions to purchase in the future.  I know you ladies love your bags as I see one beautiful bag after another posted here.  I love the attention to detail with the customized tags that were attached to each of my pieces and I love Marco's personal correspondence with me.  Maybe my card holder is just a fluke.  You ladies would know better than I do so I would love some feedback.  I have not even packed up and carried the Flora around so I can't comment on that.  The only thing that I did was open and close it and check out the chain strap.  The zipper did not feel smooth (maybe this comes with use?) and the chain, while gorgeous, felt like it also might loosen up (around the D rings) after some use.
> 
> HELP!  Thank you all!


I don't have a card holder, but I have read several posts here of issues with tight card slots, and I've also read of at least one issue with the zipper. Their definitely appears to be an issue with the way they are made.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Pautinka said:


> I have been lurking here for a while now (sorry) and have finally made the jump into MM bags. I have always been a huge Longchamp fan but am not so keen on recent changes with their branding and image so have been looking elsewhere for similar quality bags. MM seems to do the trick and so I am now happily awaiting delivery of a bluette Merinos Sabrina Midi and silver HW. Can't wait to get it! Thank you to all those who have posted photos of all their bags - it really helped to get an understanding of the leathers.


I love my Sabrina midi, and merinos is my all time favorite leather from MM.


----------



## pdxhb

Pautinka said:


> I have been lurking here for a while now (sorry) and have finally made the jump into MM bags. I have always been a huge Longchamp fan but am not so keen on recent changes with their branding and image so have been looking elsewhere for similar quality bags. MM seems to do the trick and so I am now happily awaiting delivery of a bluette Merinos Sabrina Midi and silver HW. Can't wait to get it! Thank you to all those who have posted photos of all their bags - it really helped to get an understanding of the leathers.


Welcome to MM!!! It really is a slippery slope, but oh so enjoyable!
You combined two of my favorite things in your order - Merinos is such a gorgeous leather and the Sabrina Midi is a very easy to wear bag with great style. Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## djfmn

vixnkitten said:


> It is so funny that you mentioned this.  I have been MIA for a few days and was just reading through all of the posts that I have missed.  I was going to post pix of the pieces that I received from Marco.
> Here they are....pewter diamond Flora and everose diamond card holder.
> View attachment 4079754
> 
> As soon as I opened the box, I had to pull out this other lady that you all might recognize.  She is a BE pewter crash Whisper to Me.
> View attachment 4079755
> 
> The colors are almost identical.  Not sure what is going on with my post but I had to edit it so excuse the choppiness.  The pewter diamond leather is the same as the crash leather with the exception of the "drops" as Marco called them.  There are larger areas of smooth spots (umm..drops).  They probably come from the same tannery, I would guess.  The other picture that I posted has a small card holder from Starbucks that is almost exactly the same as the everose but it is maybe a tad darker.  The color of the everose is very hard to capture.


These leathers are just so gorgeous. I love all them. So pretty I have BE pewter crash in a Supernova clutch and it is one of my favorite leathers. I am in love with all these bags. The everose is amazing.


----------



## VanBod1525

I just received a new to me Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Gorgeous leather - love it!!


----------



## Tankgirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I just received a new to me Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Gorgeous leather - love it!!



There’s nothing like a MM Soulmate!  Enjoy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

VanBod1525 said:


> I just received a new to me Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Gorgeous leather - love it!!



Action shot pleeeeeez?


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4079907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate Verona and marine is such a nice combo today


And this is one of the bags that I have coveted since I first saw it!  Thus I am awaiting  my Theia midi in Chocolate Verona with marine lining.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!!! (Early 18th century phrase).


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> And this is one of the bags that I have coveted since I first saw it!  Thus I am awaiting  my Theia midi in Chocolate Verona with marine lining.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!!! (Early 18th century phrase).



Marine lining!  My favorite.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I did! I was, however, a stupid person and did not tell Marco correct strap length for a full crossbody (as it is, it is too short for me when worn this way). The strop is modular, so I will just order a longer middle piece from him for a crossbody. But! In the meantime I hooked in the wristlet strap to the shoulder strap and the bag and now the length is pretty good! Penelope is amazing - she is so small and flat but actually fits an almost unreasonable amount of stuff. I think with a messenger strap it is a wonderful budget alrternative to the penny messenger .
> As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/.
> @Pautinka (love the name, by the way , it will be super gorgeous! Bluette is such a gorgeous summer blue!


Like you I have been shocked at how much I can get in Penelope!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Marine lining!  My favorite.


Mine too!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> And this is one of the bags that I have coveted since I first saw it!  Thus I am awaiting  my Theia midi in Chocolate Verona with marine lining.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery!!! (Early 18th century phrase).



Love the phrase.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I just received a new to me Deep Blue Africa Soulmate Midi. Gorgeous leather - love it!!


Enjoy Vannie. I had a Deep Blue Africa Midi Soulmate but my friend in Minneapolis told me it was her favorite bag of mine so I gifted it to her as a birthday gift. It looked brand new because that leather is indestructible and I have so many MM bags that in rotating all my bags it was not used that much. She loved the Africa leather and I have a Zhoe in  blue Africa leather I thought she would get lots of enjoyment out of the bag. I must say it is one all of my all time favorite leathers. I know you will love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

Is anyone taking advantage of the 20% promo? I am thinking of getting an outer bag for my amethyst Tulipano. I am deciding between Sugar Cane Pompei or Silver Pompei. I am leaning towards Sugar Cane.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the 20% promo? I am thinking of getting an outer bag for my amethyst Tulipano. I am deciding between Sugar Cane Pompei or Silver Pompei. I am leaning towards Sugar Cane.



What a good idea!  How much does an outer Tulipano cost?


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the 20% promo? I am thinking of getting an outer bag for my amethyst Tulipano. I am deciding between Sugar Cane Pompei or Silver Pompei. I am leaning towards Sugar Cane.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yep, tobacco Penny messenger and two cuffs. Sugar cane and teal diamond. Free cuff will be mauve aquila matte.


----------



## vixnkitten

djfmn said:


> Is anyone taking advantage of the 20% promo? I am thinking of getting an outer bag for my amethyst Tulipano. I am deciding between Sugar Cane Pompei or Silver Pompei. I am leaning towards Sugar Cane.


I am entertaining the thought of a big slouch bag for the summer.  During summer I carry a bag that will literally hold everything from water bottles to a light sweater, sunscreen, iPad.... beach essentials.  Which do you ladies recommend? I would love to see a mod shot of the Calista carried crossbody.  Demetra and full size Soul Mate also fit the bill.  However, I am concerned with weight.  The bag must be able to be worn crossbody. 

Suggestions??


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> What a good idea!  How much does an outer Tulipano cost?


I am not sure about the Tulipano but this is what I got in an email when I asked about Little Tulipano.  "I can let you know that a Little Tulipano extra shell (no paint on borders) is € 90,00 while Little Tulipano extra inner bag is € 140,00 (no paint on borders)."

I have decided to go with an extra shell!!!


----------



## Taimi

Ok ladies, I didn’t realise that the promo includes all the leathers! [emoji4] Now I’m in trouble. I really really love the amethyst pompei, it looks so gorgeous, it’s definitely my colour as I love purples and violets. But, I love my grande Aura, it’s my most used bag at the moment, but I’d also love to have a new Valerie satchel. So, which one I should buy?? [emoji171] Actually I should be on a ban island but I’m afraid the gorgeous amethyst leather will sell out.. (Is that even possible when it comes to new leathers?)


----------



## djfmn

vixnkitten said:


> I am entertaining the thought of a big slouch bag for the summer.  During summer I carry a bag that will literally hold everything from water bottles to a light sweater, sunscreen, iPad.... beach essentials.  Which do you ladies recommend? I would love to see a mod shot of the Calista carried crossbody.  Demetra and full size Soul Mate also fit the bill.  However, I am concerned with weight.  The bag must be able to be worn crossbody.
> 
> Suggestions??


I am not the person to be able to answer this question there are other ladies that are much more able to respond to your question. Having said that I see lots of ladies who love the Calista because it seems to hold a lot and is light possibly because there is not a lot of hardware. It has a cross body strap and I have seen some of the ladies have customized the length of the strap and made it longer. I have heard the Soulmate is heavy I have the midi Soulmate but do not find it too heavy. Demetra because there is minimal hardware is also not that heavy from what I have read and can be worn cross body. I think there a number of ladies who have these styles. I probably have not been much help but others will add to this with probably better information.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Ok ladies, I didn’t realise that the promo includes all the leathers! [emoji4] Now I’m in trouble. I really really love the amethyst pompei, it looks so gorgeous, it’s definitely my colour as I love purples and violets. But, I love my grande Aura, it’s my most used bag at the moment, but I’d also love to have a new Valerie satchel. So, which one I should buy?? [emoji171] Actually I should be on a ban island but I’m afraid the gorgeous amethyst leather will sell out.. (Is that even possible when it comes to new leathers?)


You cannot go wrong with the Amethyst pompei leather I am in love with it. I am so pleased I decided to get my Little Tulipano in one leather the amethyst Pompei it is such an amazing leather. When it comes to choosing the bag I like the Grande Aura and the Valerie satchel. They are both amazing styles. I don't think you can go wrong with either one they will both be amazing in Amethyst pompei.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> You cannot go wrong with the Amethyst pompei leather I am in love with it. I am so pleased I decided to get my Little Tulipano in one leather the amethyst Pompei it is such an amazing leather. When it comes to choosing the bag I like the Grande Aura and the Valerie satchel. They are both amazing styles. I don't think you can go wrong with either one they will both be amazing in Amethyst pompei.



Thank you dear, you convinced me to place an order. [emoji4] I went for a Valerie satchel, of course in amethyst pompei leather [emoji171] and with silver hardware and lilac lining. [emoji4] Can’t wait!!


----------



## VanBod1525

vixnkitten said:


> I am entertaining the thought of a big slouch bag for the summer.  During summer I carry a bag that will literally hold everything from water bottles to a light sweater, sunscreen, iPad.... beach essentials.  Which do you ladies recommend? I would love to see a mod shot of the Calista carried crossbody.  Demetra and full size Soul Mate also fit the bill.  However, I am concerned with weight.  The bag must be able to be worn crossbody.
> 
> Suggestions??


Calista holds loads. I have a couple and I have two in the messenger style which I wear crossbody. It will hold everything you list above and I just love the look of it. Mine are in Whiskey Tuscania and Granite Grey Tuscania - makes for a super light bag.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista holds loads. I have a couple and I have two in the messenger style which I wear crossbody. It will hold everything you list above and I just love the look of it. Mine are in Whiskey Tuscania and Granite Grey Tuscania - makes for a super light bag.


I knew you were the right person to talk about Calista because I have read your posts saying they are easy to carry, light and you can fill them with lots and lots of stuff!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Did anyone order anything in red pompei? It was only pictured on 1 email when Tulipano was introduced. I'm curious about how it compares to the Aquila red.


----------



## lignecpq

Just when I thought I was done, I got sucked back in again...I ordered a Calista in Dark Brown Aquila Matte during this promo. Requested the complimentary Polsino cuff in Brown Rose Nappa with silver hardware. 

My second order this month! (Victoria in Light Ocher Verona and Flora in Octane Merinos arrived yesterday). Boarding the ferry to Ban Island tout de suite!


----------



## lignecpq

Just in case this is helpful to folks, Marco sent me a photo of three swatches of Pompei: Dark Grey, Dark Blue, and Bluette. I didn't end up ordering anything in either of these leather, but have added them all to my wishlist!


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> You are so right about the Penny. I was thinking that my next order would be a little muse and penny messenger, but now that I’ve seen your penny I may just add a strap to it, and get that instead, How much was that? I wonder why they didn’t do one piece. I had the length of my Phoebe extended to 50 inches for crossbody wear, and it’s just one adjustable buckle, not two.


I'm thinking of a penny with a crossbody strap too! . Can anybody tell me if 2 Passports and an iPhone 6+ fit into a Penny? I am currently using this Hello Kitty Small Pouch (sling bag I got from Korea ) for that when I travel and a TUMI backpack and  a carryon. My Teenage girls find it embarrassing with the Hello Kitty sparkly small crossbody.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Just in case this is helpful to folks, Marco sent me a photo of three swatches of Pompei: Dark Grey, Dark Blue, and Bluette. I didn't end up ordering anything in either of these leather, but have added them all to my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080685


Oh my, I didn't know there was a dark blue!!! I think this is the first dark blue pic. Can you post it in the leather reference thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## msd_bags

lignecpq said:


> Just in case this is helpful to folks, Marco sent me a photo of three swatches of Pompei: Dark Grey, Dark Blue, and Bluette. I didn't end up ordering anything in either of these leather, but have added them all to my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080685



Thanks for this!! Somehow I missed that there’s a dark blue Pompei!


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh my, I didn't know there was a dark blue!!! I think this is the first dark blue pic. Can you post it in the leather reference thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/



I didn’t know too!


----------



## Pautinka

Sickgrl13 said:


> Heh heh. I warned you!  [emoji38]. The customizations and colors are TDF. Since I will never get offered an H SO, this is the perfect outlet.  And the quality is amazing for the price.  I’ve put away a lot of my premiere bags and only use MM now, they are that great.


Sounds like I have made the right move! [emoji8]


----------



## Pautinka

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love my Sabrina midi, and merinos is my all time favorite leather from MM.


Thank you Devyn Danielle. I am excited to be getting a Sabrina. It looks like an ideal dress-me-up-dress-me-down bag! 





pdxhb said:


> Welcome to MM!!! It really is a slippery slope, but oh so enjoyable!
> You combined two of my favorite things in your order - Merinos is such a gorgeous leather and the Sabrina Midi is a very easy to wear bag with great style. Can't wait to see your reveal!


Thanks pdxhb. Sounds like Merinos was the right choice. I literally took days to decide which leather to go for! Will definitely post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## mleleigh

Pics of swatch sheets with all currently available Pompei and flat calf colors would be very useful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Speaking of gifts, a TPFer gifted me this teal leather cuff. Thanks EmmaR!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

and another wilder action shot with Massaccesi cuff and midi Selene.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I have some of the sample leathers and tomorrow in the sunlight I will take a look at the hot pink nappa with the Amethyst. The only thing I can tell you about trying different leathers is you need to speak to Marco first. Some of the leathers require a backing which will add some cost and also weight. I originally wanted the Little Tulipano in plum pebbled and Marco emailed and let me know that the pebbled would require a backing and make the bag heavy. He indicated that the Pompeii and if I remember correctly the calf leathers were ideal for Tulipano. I am not sure what other leathers are suitable. Now that I have sample of the Pompeii leathers I might have done a color combination although I am not a color block person. As I have mentioned before I love all the color block combos that I see posted here but I prefer a single color. Having said that I might add a different inner or outer bag for my Little Tulipano in one of the other Pompeii leathers. Let me know if there are any color combinations you would like me to photograph with the Amethyst Little Tulipano to give you an idea of what the colors look like together.


@msd_bags it is still pouring with rain here but I looked at the amethyst and put the hot pink nappa next to it and it clashes pretty badly. I will look for my fuschia pink sample and see how that looks but definitely not the hot pink nappa it does not go at all. I am pretty good with colors and I have just selected another outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano and I chose sugar cane so I am not afraid of color. Having said that the two colors fight each other and do not complement each other.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> @msd_bags it is still pouring with rain here but I looked at the amethyst and put the hot pink nappa next to it and it clashes pretty badly. I will look for my fuschia pink sample and see how that looks but definitely not the hot pink nappa it does not go at all. I am pretty good with colors and I have just selected another outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano and I chose sugar cane so I am not afraid of color. Having said that the two colors fight each other and do not complement each other.


Thanks for this tip D!! May be a while before I order, so lots of time to think!   Can't wait to see your sugar cane shell!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Additional photos are much appreciated D!
> 
> I think the leathers for the external body of the Tulipano are really limited to Pompei and natural calf.  But any will do for the internal bag I think.


It is still pouring with rain here a tropical depression we have so much rain for the past 2 weeks and we are expecting rain for the next 4 days. As I mentioned the hot pink nappa and the amethyst fight a little with each other. They are both vivid colors and are both dominant colors. In looking at them together for a second time you could probably get away with it if you want something very bright. I am adding two photos but I do not think the amethyst color is accurate in the photos it has the hot pink nappa sample next to the Little Tulipano in amethyst. As I said the amethyst to me has a pink cast to it. Unfortunately the weather is not cooperating it is dark, grey and dreary. The second photo on my computer screen does not accurately show the amethyst. I 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I would definitely speak to Marco before you make this decision. I mentioned this color combination to him this morning when I placed my outer Little Tulipano order. He felt it was not a good match and that there were other pink leathers that would be a much better choice. 
Hope this has been helpful. Let me know if you have any more questions.

I went with a sugar cane Pompei shimmer for my new and different outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano. I was between the silver and the sugar cane the silver would be the safe choice but I wanted something fun and edgy so I decided on sugar cane.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pautinka said:


> I have been lurking here for a while now (sorry) and have finally made the jump into MM bags. I have always been a huge Longchamp fan but am not so keen on recent changes with their branding and image so have been looking elsewhere for similar quality bags. MM seems to do the trick and so I am now happily awaiting delivery of a bluette Merinos Sabrina Midi and silver HW. Can't wait to get it! Thank you to all those who have posted photos of all their bags - it really helped to get an understanding of the leathers.


I have owned a few MM styles and currently my two favorites are Calista and Sabrina Midi!  With the last sale, I ordered a second Sabrina in Taupe Merinos with Silver HW.  I know you will love your new bag!  Can’t wait to see photos of it!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> It is still pouring with rain here a tropical depression we have so much rain for the past 2 weeks and we are expecting rain for the next 4 days. As I mentioned the hot pink nappa and the amethyst fight a little with each other. They are both vivid colors and are both dominant colors. In looking at them together for a second time you could probably get away with it if you want something very bright. I am adding two photos but I do not think the amethyst color is accurate in the photos it has the hot pink nappa sample next to the Little Tulipano in amethyst. As I said the amethyst to me has a pink cast to it. Unfortunately the weather is not cooperating it is dark, grey and dreary. The second photo on my computer screen does not accurately show the amethyst. I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080872
> View attachment 4080873
> 
> 
> I would definitely speak to Marco before you make this decision. I mentioned this color combination to him this morning when I placed my outer Little Tulipano order. He felt it was not a good match and that there were other pink leathers that would be a much better choice.
> Hope this has been helpful. Let me know if you have any more questions.
> 
> I went with a sugar cane Pompei shimmer for my new and different outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano. I was between the silver and the sugar cane the silver would be the safe choice but I wanted something fun and edgy so I decided on sugar cane.



Thanks again!! I really want a hot pink bag, maybe the Tulipano is not it. [emoji3]


----------



## lignecpq

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh my, I didn't know there was a dark blue!!! I think this is the first dark blue pic. Can you post it in the leather reference thread. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


Just posted it! Marco also sent me a photo of the Verona swatch sheets from previous seasons. I think of the colors on the sheet, only Chocolate is still in stock. Would it be helpful to post those? I was afraid it might be confusing because most are not available. What do you think?


----------



## lignecpq

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this!! Somehow I missed that there’s a dark blue Pompei!



I was surprised too! I don't think it was mentioned in any email or on the blog. I emailed Marco about Bluette and Dark Grey for a cuff a couple of weeks back, and he also sent the photo of the Dark Blue swatch since it is (kind of) in the same color family.


----------



## Kylacove

msd_bags said:


> Thanks again!! I really want a hot pink bag, maybe the Tulipano is not it. [emoji3]


Don't give up yet. My hot pink Tulipano is coming this week. I also don't think the above picture of the amethyst  and hot pink nappa clashes at all. Maybe in person they do, but on my monitor they look fine if you want a bright bag.


----------



## Pautinka

DesigningStyle said:


> I have owned a few MM styles and currently my two favorites are Calista and Sabrina Midi!  With the last sale, I ordered a second Sabrina in Taupe Merinos with Silver HW.  I know you will love your new bag!  Can’t wait to see photos of it!


Good to hear the Sabrina is well-loved! Taupe sounds lovely. I am tempted by black Nappa as a more formal colour but am waiting to see how I get on with the bluette.


----------



## Kylacove

lignecpq said:


> I was surprised too! I don't think it was mentioned in any email or on the blog. I emailed Marco about Bluette and Dark Grey for a cuff a couple of weeks back, and he also sent the photo of the Dark Blue swatch since it is (kind of) in the same color family.


I've been wanting to use sugarcane for a bag but didn't see another blue that would go with it until the dark blue pompei . Great, another temptation .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Pautinka said:


> Good to hear the Sabrina is well-loved! Taupe sounds lovely. I am tempted by black Nappa as a more formal colour but am waiting to see how I get on with the bluette.


Mine is black nappa. I actually couldn't decide between black nappa, and black merinos, so I was able to have swatches of the two sent to me. Thinking that I would go with the merinos, I placed my order for the merinos version. Imagine my surprise when I received the swatches, and preferred the nappa. As I've said, merinos is my favorite leather, but for the look I was going for (edgy date nite bag with black gunmetal)the slight sheen of the black nappa won me over.


----------



## djfmn

lignecpq said:


> Just posted it! Marco also sent me a photo of the Verona swatch sheets from previous seasons. I think of the colors on the sheet, only Chocolate is still in stock. Would it be helpful to post those? I was afraid it might be confusing because most are not available. What do you think?


Actually Tulipano is great in hot pink. My suggestion is if you want a hot pink bag go with a single color Tulipano you can always add a second outer shell for a different color like I am doing. I love the hot pink nappa it would make an amazing Tulipano or Little Tulipano. Later on you can add another color. I looked at the glitter pompei leathers with the hot pink nappa are amazing. I know most people have gone 2 colors for Tulipano but when you go with a vibrant color it looks amazing in a single color leather. I used my Little Tulipano when we went out on Thursday evening and I had so many ladies comment on the beautiful leather and lovely style of the Little Tulipano.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Just posted it! Marco also sent me a photo of the Verona swatch sheets from previous seasons. I think of the colors on the sheet, only Chocolate is still in stock. Would it be helpful to post those? I was afraid it might be confusing because most are not available. What do you think?


I think it's helpful just want to see what it looks like. Who knows, maybe some of the other colors will come back. I'm hoping the gray comes back. I would probably just include a notation that they were limited in availability when released last year or something  to that effect.


----------



## Kylacove

lignecpq said:


> Just posted it! Marco also sent me a photo of the Verona swatch sheets from previous seasons. I think of the colors on the sheet, only Chocolate is still in stock. Would it be helpful to post those? I was afraid it might be confusing because most are not available. What do you think?


I think it would be helpful because people have special ordered Verona and I didn't even know that was an option.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The grey was amazeballs. I am sad I didn't get anything in it.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I thought I'd post an update on my cuff bracelet saga.  You might remember that back in March, I ordered two of Marco's bracelets during the promotion.  It didn't even occur to me to measure my wrist--of course I would need the largest size, as I have always needed the largest size in everything.  When the 9-inch cuffs arrived, they were so large I couldn't even wear them as bangles for fear they might slip off.  What I didn't consider when I placed that order is that my body has changed dramatically (my husband making the same changes is down 86 pounds; scales are evil so I don't weigh myself, but I know I am down seven jeans sizes), but my mental self-concept hasn't kept up with the changes.

When my too-large cuff bracelets didn't sell for months on the BST (probably for the same reason, too large for anybody's wrist), I took them down.  I thought about either trying to sell them on eBay to a wider audience, or just gifting them to a couple of men in my life.  Either of those options would've been ok, but finally I decided to consult my trusted local cobbler.  He inspected the construction of the bracelets and said it would be possible for him to shorten the leather and re-glue it back into the clasp.  They're in his shop right now for the alteration.

I cannot wait to get them back.  Wearing those bracelets will be a happy experience, both as an appreciation of Marco's beautiful leathers, and a reminder of how different my body is now.


----------



## Pautinka

Devyn Danielle said:


> Mine is black nappa. I actually couldn't decide between black nappa, and black merinos, so I was able to have swatches of the two sent to me. Thinking that I would go with the merinos, I placed my order for the merinos version. Imagine my surprise when I received the swatches, and preferred the nappa. As I've said, merinos is my favorite leather, but for the look I was going for (edgy date nite bag with black gunmetal)the slight sheen of the black nappa won me over.


That's really helpful as it is an evening bag I am considering in the black nappa! [emoji16]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Claudia Herzog said:


> I thought I'd post an update on my cuff bracelet saga.  You might remember that back in March, I ordered two of Marco's bracelets during the promotion.  It didn't even occur to me to measure my wrist--of course I would need the largest size, as I have always needed the largest size in everything.  When the 9-inch cuffs arrived, they were so large I couldn't even wear them as bangles for fear they might slip off.  What I didn't consider when I placed that order is that my body has changed dramatically (my husband making the same changes is down 86 pounds; scales are evil so I don't weigh myself, but I know I am down seven jeans sizes), but my mental self-concept hasn't kept up with the changes.
> 
> When my too-large cuff bracelets didn't sell for months on the BST (probably for the same reason, too large for anybody's wrist), I took them down.  I thought about either trying to sell them on eBay to a wider audience, or just gifting them to a couple of men in my life.  Either of those options would've been ok, but finally I decided to consult my trusted local cobbler.  He inspected the construction of the bracelets and said it would be possible for him to shorten the leather and re-glue it back into the clasp.  They're in his shop right now for the alteration.
> 
> I cannot wait to get them back.  Wearing those bracelets will be a happy experience, both as an appreciation of Marco's beautiful leathers, and a reminder of how different my body is now.


Thanks for your sharing your story!! That's lovely. Congratulations on going down 7 jeans sizes - that's incredible!!!


----------



## pdxhb

OK, remember how I said something about a bare money tree? I had one of those days yesterday where I was thinking about the Aquila Matte leather pictures and anticipating another grey Verona moment of kicking myself for not jumping on this leather....I do love some texture, after all!

So I sent an email to Marco telling him my order wishlist and asking whether I had squeaked in under the promotion deadline. We shall see if my timing was OK or not. My order/wishlist includes Angelica in Orange Aquila Matte with Silver Hardware and a Purple or Lilac lining (depending on how the Mauve AM looks with it) and a wider messenger strap; a Penelope Midi in the Mauve Aquila Matte with Silver Hardware and Lining; and a Red Aquila Matte Phoebe with Dark Blue Lining and an all-leather strap (probably Silver HW, but I am still pondering). 

Regardless of the answer, I need to take a hard look at the bags that have not gotten enough love from me and should go to better homes. One that may need to find a new home is my unused green Verona Selene Midi and I am also casting a sideways glance at my Arianna in Blue Vachetta - she's gorgeous but doesn't get enough wear.  Pretty sure there are at least one or two others living in my closet that need to be given the opportunity for some wear.


----------



## TotinScience

Sorry was away and didn’t respond! 
Messenger leather strap for a Penny was 15 euro extra!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

For anyone interested, the Aura can be made with the Valerie strap attachment for 25€.


----------



## paintednightsky

Rose Diamond Victoria that I bought during their diamond leather sale.  Have been wearing it for a few weeks and love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

paintednightsky said:


> View attachment 4081119
> View attachment 4081120
> View attachment 4081121
> 
> 
> Rose Diamond Victoria that I bought during their diamond leather sale.  Have been wearing it for a few weeks and love it!


My goodness, that is luscious!!!


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> I thought I'd post an update on my cuff bracelet saga.  You might remember that back in March, I ordered two of Marco's bracelets during the promotion.  It didn't even occur to me to measure my wrist--of course I would need the largest size, as I have always needed the largest size in everything.  When the 9-inch cuffs arrived, they were so large I couldn't even wear them as bangles for fear they might slip off.  What I didn't consider when I placed that order is that my body has changed dramatically (my husband making the same changes is down 86 pounds; scales are evil so I don't weigh myself, but I know I am down seven jeans sizes), but my mental self-concept hasn't kept up with the changes.
> 
> When my too-large cuff bracelets didn't sell for months on the BST (probably for the same reason, too large for anybody's wrist), I took them down.  I thought about either trying to sell them on eBay to a wider audience, or just gifting them to a couple of men in my life.  Either of those options would've been ok, but finally I decided to consult my trusted local cobbler.  He inspected the construction of the bracelets and said it would be possible for him to shorten the leather and re-glue it back into the clasp.  They're in his shop right now for the alteration.
> 
> I cannot wait to get them back.  Wearing those bracelets will be a happy experience, both as an appreciation of Marco's beautiful leathers, and a reminder of how different my body is now.


7 jeans sizes is amazing! Congratulations! [emoji259] [emoji258] [emoji257] [emoji256] 
Can't wait to see your new cuffs.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I thought I'd post an update on my cuff bracelet saga.  You might remember that back in March, I ordered two of Marco's bracelets during the promotion.  It didn't even occur to me to measure my wrist--of course I would need the largest size, as I have always needed the largest size in everything.  When the 9-inch cuffs arrived, they were so large I couldn't even wear them as bangles for fear they might slip off.  What I didn't consider when I placed that order is that my body has changed dramatically (my husband making the same changes is down 86 pounds; scales are evil so I don't weigh myself, but I know I am down seven jeans sizes), but my mental self-concept hasn't kept up with the changes.
> 
> When my too-large cuff bracelets didn't sell for months on the BST (probably for the same reason, too large for anybody's wrist), I took them down.  I thought about either trying to sell them on eBay to a wider audience, or just gifting them to a couple of men in my life.  Either of those options would've been ok, but finally I decided to consult my trusted local cobbler.  He inspected the construction of the bracelets and said it would be possible for him to shorten the leather and re-glue it back into the clasp.  They're in his shop right now for the alteration.
> 
> I cannot wait to get them back.  Wearing those bracelets will be a happy experience, both as an appreciation of Marco's beautiful leathers, and a reminder of how different my body is now.


CONGRATULATIONS! That is an incredible success story for both of you.  Every time you look at the bracelet, it will be a validation of your ability to succeed.


----------



## lignecpq

Devyn Danielle said:


> For anyone interested, the Aura can be made with the Valerie strap attachment for 25€.



Thanks for the info!! This is now at the top of my wish list! A while back before the Valerie was released, I was asking about a top handle on the Aura. OMG. Hopefully my return trip from ban island is sooner rather than later!!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Thanks for the info!! This is now at the top of my wish list! A while back before the Valerie was released, I was asking about a top handle on the Aura. OMG. Hopefully my return trip from ban island is sooner rather than later!!!!


There may be a misunderstanding. I’m referring to the long strap. Sorry I didn’t make that clear.


----------



## Kylacove

What would be the best leather for a midi Theia -  Aquila matte , nappa  or merinos?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> What would be the best leather for a midi Theia -  Aquila matte , nappa  or merinos?


 My Selene in Merinos now slouches into a big puddle.. no structure at all. If that appeals to you and you want a light weight bag it would do well.   My Theias have been in Verona which is soft and silky but holds its shape too.  Nappa is, to me, one of the dressier leathers and the Theia, to me, is casual. So using “scientific deduction”  LOL, that leaves Aquila matte which I think would be perfect.


----------



## lignecpq

Devyn Danielle said:


> There may be a misunderstanding. I’m referring to the long strap. Sorry I didn’t make that clear.



Oh, ok! Now I understand what you mean.  Apologies for the confusion!


----------



## clu0984

paintednightsky said:


> View attachment 4081119
> View attachment 4081120
> View attachment 4081121
> 
> 
> Rose Diamond Victoria that I bought during their diamond leather sale.  Have been wearing it for a few weeks and love it!



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> My Selene in Merinos now slouches into a big puddle.. no structure at all. If that appeals to you and you want a light weight bag it would do well.   My Theias have been in Verona which is soft and silky but holds its shape too.  Nappa is, to me, one of the dressier leathers and the Theia, to me, is casual. So using “scientific deduction”  LOL, that leaves Aquila matte which I think would be perfect.


That's what I've been debating during this promo and now Marco has extended it. The swatches of the cherry red nappa and the red Aquila matte looked so close, and the red nappa was on my maybe list for a red bag. It's so hard to know exact colors from pictures alone, and I am very picky about red. Most shades I don't like, but the right one I love. Maybe a sign I should ask for more swatches first and order my red bag for the next promo.


----------



## clu0984

I’m intrigued by the Athene leather.  What style works best with this?


----------



## Coastal jewel

What did you order for a second “shell”?


----------



## Coastal jewel

The promo is extended???  Well dang that’s a sign that I should order!!!


----------



## anitalilac

lignecpq said:


> Thanks for the info!! This is now at the top of my wish list! A while back before the Valerie was released, I was asking about a top handle on the Aura. OMG. Hopefully my return trip from ban island is sooner rather than later!!!!


The top Handle on the Aura can be done.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> What did you order for a second “shell”?


I ordered the sucar cane Pompei for a second shell. Not sure if you were asking me or someone else.


----------



## vink

lignecpq said:


> Just posted it! Marco also sent me a photo of the Verona swatch sheets from previous seasons. I think of the colors on the sheet, only Chocolate is still in stock. Would it be helpful to post those? I was afraid it might be confusing because most are not available. What do you think?


Please...  Feel free to post them.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I've been wanting to use sugarcane for a bag but didn't see another blue that would go with it until the dark blue pompei . Great, another temptation .


Dark blue Pompeii would go smoothly with either sugarcane or silver. [emoji16] That's JMHO.


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> I thought I'd post an update on my cuff bracelet saga.  You might remember that back in March, I ordered two of Marco's bracelets during the promotion.  It didn't even occur to me to measure my wrist--of course I would need the largest size, as I have always needed the largest size in everything.  When the 9-inch cuffs arrived, they were so large I couldn't even wear them as bangles for fear they might slip off.  What I didn't consider when I placed that order is that my body has changed dramatically (my husband making the same changes is down 86 pounds; scales are evil so I don't weigh myself, but I know I am down seven jeans sizes), but my mental self-concept hasn't kept up with the changes.
> 
> When my too-large cuff bracelets didn't sell for months on the BST (probably for the same reason, too large for anybody's wrist), I took them down.  I thought about either trying to sell them on eBay to a wider audience, or just gifting them to a couple of men in my life.  Either of those options would've been ok, but finally I decided to consult my trusted local cobbler.  He inspected the construction of the bracelets and said it would be possible for him to shorten the leather and re-glue it back into the clasp.  They're in his shop right now for the alteration.
> 
> I cannot wait to get them back.  Wearing those bracelets will be a happy experience, both as an appreciation of Marco's beautiful leathers, and a reminder of how different my body is now.


Wow! That'd be amazing! Congrats so much on the body change!  And yay that your cobler can fix it!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> OK, remember how I said something about a bare money tree? I had one of those days yesterday where I was thinking about the Aquila Matte leather pictures and anticipating another grey Verona moment of kicking myself for not jumping on this leather....I do love some texture, after all!
> 
> So I sent an email to Marco telling him my order wishlist and asking whether I had squeaked in under the promotion deadline. We shall see if my timing was OK or not. My order/wishlist includes Angelica in Orange Aquila Matte with Silver Hardware and a Purple or Lilac lining (depending on how the Mauve AM looks with it) and a wider messenger strap; a Penelope Midi in the Mauve Aquila Matte with Silver Hardware and Lining; and a Red Aquila Matte Phoebe with Dark Blue Lining and an all-leather strap (probably Silver HW, but I am still pondering).
> 
> Regardless of the answer, I need to take a hard look at the bags that have not gotten enough love from me and should go to better homes. One that may need to find a new home is my unused green Verona Selene Midi and I am also casting a sideways glance at my Arianna in Blue Vachetta - she's gorgeous but doesn't get enough wear.  Pretty sure there are at least one or two others living in my closet that need to be given the opportunity for some wear.


Why!?!?  Why couldn't this happen any earlier.   I'd love to adopt that green Verona,  but I already own a green trinity. I'm so sad and really wish it goes to a good home.


----------



## vink

paintednightsky said:


> View attachment 4081119
> View attachment 4081120
> View attachment 4081121
> 
> 
> Rose Diamond Victoria that I bought during their diamond leather sale.  Have been wearing it for a few weeks and love it!


Wow!  Never know the Victoria can change the shape with its wing out.  I like this look much better. Such an eye catching bag!


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Dark blue Pompeii would go smoothly with either sugarcane or silver. [emoji16] That's JMHO.


You're not helping me stay good, lol.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> What would be the best leather for a midi Theia -  Aquila matte , nappa  or merinos?


Both Aquila matte and merino will do fine if you love slouchy look.  Nappa has a bit of structure compare to these two.  I personally prefer Aquila matte so I may be bias. Aquila matte has a bit of velvety feel to it and it feels heavenly to me. But if counter any oil or scratches,  Aquila matte may show coz it can absorb those things. You can rub the scruff off,  but it's the leather that will show the life it's been through in the most beautiful way. 
If you want your bag to always be pristine,  pick merino.  But if you want some wear on it, pick Aquila matte. But if you prefer it to hold it's shape along the seam area with sheen, pick Nappa.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> You're not helping me stay good, lol.


I'm bad and I know it.  [emoji16]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Why!?!?  Why couldn't this happen any earlier.   I'd love to adopt that green Verona,  but I already own a green trinity. I'm so sad and really wish it goes to a good home.


You have some lovely bags! This is a really nice one, too - who knows, maybe there will be other bags of mine that find new homes and the green verona hangs around awhile...


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Both Aquila matte and merino will do fine if you love slouchy look.  Nappa has a bit of structure compare to these two.  I personally prefer Aquila matte so I may be bias. Aquila matte has a bit of velvety feel to it and it feels heavenly to me. But if counter any oil or scratches,  Aquila matte may show coz it can absorb those things. You can rub the scruff off,  but it's the leather that will show the life it's been through in the most beautiful way.
> If you want your bag to always be pristine,  pick merino.  But if you want some wear on it, pick Aquila matte. But if you prefer it to hold it's shape along the seam area with sheen, pick Nappa.


This is a really helpful description.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Both Aquila matte and merino will do fine if you love slouchy look.  Nappa has a bit of structure compare to these two.  I personally prefer Aquila matte so I may be bias. Aquila matte has a bit of velvety feel to it and it feels heavenly to me. But if counter any oil or scratches,  Aquila matte may show coz it can absorb those things. You can rub the scruff off,  but it's the leather that will show the life it's been through in the most beautiful way.
> If you want your bag to always be pristine,  pick merino.  But if you want some wear on it, pick Aquila matte. But if you prefer it to hold it's shape along the seam area with sheen, pick Nappa.


I'm thinking that if I get the regular sized Theia, merinos will be a good choice since the leather will slouch and the bag won't look too big.  And if I get the midi Theia, then maybe nappa would do.  I don't have any experience with the aquila matte leathers so I'm not considering that at the moment.  

I actually love the nappa a lot but sometimes I wish there is a version that is matte.  The same with pebbled, I don't like the sheen.  On the other hand, the only time I had a merinos, I wish it had a little more sheen.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> I'm thinking that if I get the regular sized Theia, merinos will be a good choice since the leather will slouch and the bag won't look too big.  And if I get the midi Theia, then maybe nappa would do.  I don't have any experience with the aquila matte leathers so I'm not considering that at the moment.
> 
> I actually love the nappa a lot but sometimes I wish there is a version that is matte.  The same with pebbled, I don't like the sheen.  On the other hand, the only time I had a merinos, I wish it had a little more sheen.



The grass is always greener! 

I'm the only one who does not like Aquila matte at all! Feels like rubber to me. But that turquoise is my favorite color ever!


----------



## djfmn

paintednightsky said:


> View attachment 4081119
> View attachment 4081120
> View attachment 4081121
> 
> 
> Rose Diamond Victoria that I bought during their diamond leather sale.  Have been wearing it for a few weeks and love it!


Paintednightsky I haven't seen you around since we were all on the BE forum. Welcome to the MM group your bag is absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> That's what I've been debating during this promo and now Marco has extended it. The swatches of the cherry red nappa and the red Aquila matte looked so close, and the red nappa was on my maybe list for a red bag. It's so hard to know exact colors from pictures alone, and I am very picky about red. Most shades I don't like, but the right one I love. Maybe a sign I should ask for more swatches first and order my red bag for the next promo.


I love red bags and it took me a long time to decide which red I liked. I am also wanted the exact red I was looking for. I eventually selected amaranto because that was the exact shade of red I wanted. It was not the leather that determined my red bag selection it was definitely the color. I absolutely get it when it comes to a red bag!!


----------



## paintednightsky

vink said:


> Wow!  Never know the Victoria can change the shape with its wing out.  I like this look much better. Such an eye catching bag!


  Yes Marco had mentioned it is basically the Selene which is a style I love except it has that structured side flap to give it shape to cinch in or out   It is a very lightweight bag with this leather and has become my new MM favorite!


----------



## paintednightsky

djfmn said:


> Paintednightsky I haven't seen you around since we were all on the BE forum. Welcome to the MM group your bag is absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy.


Thank you!    I've posted on this group before sporadically, but I just don't post as much anymore on forums.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Both Aquila matte and merino will do fine if you love slouchy look.  Nappa has a bit of structure compare to these two.  I personally prefer Aquila matte so I may be bias. Aquila matte has a bit of velvety feel to it and it feels heavenly to me. But if counter any oil or scratches,  Aquila matte may show coz it can absorb those things. You can rub the scruff off,  but it's the leather that will show the life it's been through in the most beautiful way.
> If you want your bag to always be pristine,  pick merino.  But if you want some wear on it, pick Aquila matte. But if you prefer it to hold it's shape along the seam area with sheen, pick Nappa.



I agree with you re the description of the leathers, I will just add that my Aquila ( dark blue but could be any colour) became like new again after a mishap. I had a car sick dog , who barfed all over the bag! I washed it, let it dry and then smothered it with a conditioner.. now it almost looks new again! So when/ if you think it looks tired, or too much rain has washed out some of the natural oils, conditioning will do lots! I like the bags to look used a bit, and I alsolike the smoothness of the merinos.. so it is up to your choise [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The grass is always greener!
> 
> I'm the only one who does not like Aquila matte at all! Feels like rubber to me. But that turquoise is my favorite color ever!


No you are not I do not like Aquila matte either. I don't like vachetta either it is too heavy for me. I like the look of Athene but it is not a good leather for me either. There are a number of leathers that are not for me but that is what is so nice about MM. He provides so many leather choices that there is always something I find that I like. I love nappa, nubuck, merino, Africa leathers, pebbled and pompei lots for me to choose different bags in different leathers.


----------



## djfmn

I promised myself no more bags after the Little Muse and the Little Tulipano so I got half a bag!!! That doesn't count does it? I always knew that I would add a different outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano. I caved and got an outer shell in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei I decided why not add something different and edgy to my already bright bag. I know the silver pompei would have been the safe choice but heck when you already have a fun bright colored amethyst bag why not add some additional unusual combination. I think the combination will be so much fun to wear.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I promised myself no more bags after the Little Muse and the Little Tulipano so I got half a bag!!! That doesn't count does it? I always knew that I would add a different outer shell for my amethyst Little Tulipano. I caved and got an outer shell in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei I decided why not add something different and edgy to my already bright bag. I know the silver pompei would have been the safe choice but heck when you already have a fun bright colored amethyst bag why not add some additional unusual combination. I think the combination will be so much fun to wear.


I like your reasoning. I agree that half a bag does NOT count, lol.


----------



## christinemliu

anitalilac said:


> The top Handle on the Aura can be done.


Oh... this is awesome... Does anyone have a picture of one?? Or on a Zhoe?


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> I agree with you re the description of the leathers, I will just add that my Aquila ( dark blue but could be any colour) became like new again after a mishap. I had a car sick dog , who barfed all over the bag! I washed it, let it dry and then smothered it with a conditioner.. now it almost looks new again! So when/ if you think it looks tired, or too much rain has washed out some of the natural oils, conditioning will do lots! I like the bags to look used a bit, and I alsolike the smoothness of the merinos.. so it is up to your choise [emoji6]



Well, that’s reassuring!  How did you wash it?


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Well, that’s reassuring!  How did you wash it?



With lukewarm water, a tiny drop of liquid woolsoap and a sponge! Put a pillow in the bag in order to retain shape, let it dry very well.. no smell detected, so I continued with the conditioner and let it dry overnight! 

But I have experienced this a couple of times with my BE bags, so I am getting rather proffi.. lol !!
My doggie girl hates the car, so normally she has an empty stomach and laying her head on my bag will keep her quiet...


----------



## Tankgirl

Thank you, bonniekir.  Your Aquila Matte Calistas were such an inspiration — I now have three, probably in the same colors as yours.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@djfmn Did your strap on the little muse come with the standard two pieces attached with a buckle? I’m just wondering because I saw @TotinScience new bags and saw the three pieces attached with two buckles. Just hoping they haven’t switched things up, and we have to specify if we prefer two pieces.


----------



## lenie

paintednightsky said:


> Yes Marco had mentioned it is basically the Selene which is a style I love except it has that structured side flap to give it shape to cinch in or out   It is a very lightweight bag with this leather and has become my new MM favorite!



How does the size of the Victoria compare to the regular Selene or Midi Selene? Do the snaps that hold the sides in stay fastened or do they easily open ( inadvertently) when you put things I the bag?
Thank you!


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Both Aquila matte and merino will do fine if you love slouchy look.  Nappa has a bit of structure compare to these two.  I personally prefer Aquila matte so I may be bias. Aquila matte has a bit of velvety feel to it and it feels heavenly to me. But if counter any oil or scratches,  Aquila matte may show coz it can absorb those things. You can rub the scruff off,  but it's the leather that will show the life it's been through in the most beautiful way.
> If you want your bag to always be pristine,  pick merino.  But if you want some wear on it, pick Aquila matte. But if you prefer it to hold it's shape along the seam area with sheen, pick Nappa.


Thank you for the detailed review of the leathers. Aquila matte isn't for me if it shows scratches easily. Drives me crazy. Was going to pass on this promo until the perfect combination popped into my head. So another bag is in the works.


----------



## TotinScience

For anyone who is interested - Demetra can fit a mountain of stuff. I've taken her on a couple of trips as a travel "carryall" and she handled it like a champ! Gadgets, travel essentials, snacks, water bottles - you name it, she carried it! And even on a train floor, she continued looking fabulous (normally, I prefer bags to travel next to me, but there truly was no space, and I trust Africa and bottom feet to withstand such an arrangement ). Sorry for the hideous action shot - I was trying to capture how her beauty shines even in a rather homely circumstance .


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> For anyone who is interested - Demetra can fit a mountain of stuff. I've taken her on a couple of trips as a travel "carryall" and she handled it like a champ! Gadgets, travel essentials, snacks, water bottles - you name it, she carried it! And even on a train floor, she continued looking fabulous (normally, I prefer bags to travel next to me, but there truly was no space, and I trust Africa and bottom feet to withstand such an arrangement ). Sorry for the hideous action shot - I was trying to capture how her beauty shines even in a rather homely circumstance .



Did you customize it with flat handles?


----------



## TotinScience

Tankgirl said:


> Did you customize it with flat handles?


I did! It is a free alteration


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> I did! It is a free alteration



Now that would definitely be tempting (with the flat handles).


----------



## anitalilac

christinemliu said:


> Oh... this is awesome... Does anyone have a picture of one?? Or on a Zhoe?


I just asked when I thought I wanted an Aura . Marco said yes. I have decided not to get an Aura after all.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Mini rant here: I wish Marco would go back to DHL or TNT would become FedEx faster.... DHL was super fast once the box left Italy.  TNT tracking now says there is a delivery delay (whatever that means) and no other info.  Other MM packages I got would update with a FedEx tracking number as soon as it entered the US.  Grrrr.  I've been waiting for this special order bag for what seems like forever.  Rant over.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## Kylacove

My packages never get a FedEx tracking number so it is a pain to get any info out of FedEx if tracking stops. I have to keep emphasizing my tracking # is a TNT # and the rep may finally go check something besides what's on their computer. Very frustrating.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> @djfmn Did your strap on the little muse come with the standard two pieces attached with a buckle? I’m just wondering because I saw @TotinScience new bags and saw the three pieces attached with two buckles. Just hoping they haven’t switched things up, and we have to specify if we prefer two pieces.


My Little Muse came with the standard two pieces attached with a buckle which I consider the normal strap on MM bags. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Mini rant here: I wish Marco would go back to DHL or TNT would become FedEx faster.... DHL was super fast once the box left Italy.  TNT tracking now says there is a delivery delay (whatever that means) and no other info.  Other MM packages I got would update with a FedEx tracking number as soon as it entered the US.  Grrrr.  I've been waiting for this special order bag for what seems like forever.  Rant over.  Thanks for listening.


This is strange my MM package was delivered via TNT which was bought by FEDEX. The bags I received last week via TNT the package information was really good. I went to TNT.com and entered the package number and it gave me all the details. Even told me that it would be delivered before noon on Thursday and it was delivered at 11.00am.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My packages never get a FedEx tracking number so it is a pain to get any info out of FedEx if tracking stops. I have to keep emphasizing my tracking # is a TNT # and the rep may finally go check something besides what's on their computer. Very frustrating.


Kylacove if you use the following URL to track your package it gives you all the tracking in detail https://www.tnt.com/express/en_us/site/tracking.html
Try it and see if it works for you. I used it last week and it gave me complete tracking details.
I have attached what my tracking looked like from the URL I posted.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> View attachment 4082754
> 
> Kylacove if you use the following URL to track your package it gives you all the tracking in detail https://www.tnt.com/express/en_us/site/tracking.html
> Try it and see if it works for you. I used it last week and it gave me complete tracking details.
> I have attached what my tracking looked like from the URL I posted.


My tracking looks similar except the last line, when I says delivery delay.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> My packages never get a FedEx tracking number so it is a pain to get any info out of FedEx if tracking stops. I have to keep emphasizing my tracking # is a TNT # and the rep may finally go check something besides what's on their computer. Very frustrating.


My packages used to get assigned a FedEx tracking number when it got the the US.  Not this time.....  I am dreading calling FedEx and getting the run around and pretty much the same info I can pull from the website.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Little muse owners, do the small straps rub against you when wearing crossbody?


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> My tracking looks similar except the last line, when I says delivery delay.


Oh Oh that is not good. Hopefully it will arrive soon. FYI mine was also delayed originally it said something about a customs issue. Then they updated it. Originally it should have arrived on Tuesday by 6pm. Then it had a delayed message on Tuesday saying there was a customs issue. They then updated and said it would be there on Wednesday between 8am and Noon.


----------



## Kylacove

Do you think a thin leather like athene or the diamond would show less wear on a slouchy style or a structured style? I have diamond in a midi Theia and in an Alexia  but haven't owned long enough to know about the wear.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Do you think a thin leather like athene or the diamond would show less wear on a slouchy style or a structured style? I have diamond in a midi Theia and in an Alexia  but haven't owned long enough to know about the wear.



I have slouchy styles in merinos and find that’s a great leather.  My Athene shows wear much more than merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I have slouchy styles in merinos and find that’s a great leather.  My Athene shows wear much more than merinos.


Agree with this.  My Merinos wear so well! My only Athene is a Penny midi that I use inside my purse, so I cannot be of any help on that.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Agree with this.  My Merinos wear so well! My only Athene is a Penny midi that I use inside my purse, so I cannot be of any help on that.


I think items tumbling around inside our purses get more wear than the outside. Anyway, I was trying to decide what style would suit the diamond leather best as it is thin. Otherwise I've heard merinos is good for about everything.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Oh Oh that is not good. Hopefully it will arrive soon. FYI mine was also delayed originally it said something about a customs issue. Then they updated it. Originally it should have arrived on Tuesday by 6pm. Then it had a delayed message on Tuesday saying there was a customs issue. They then updated and said it would be there on Wednesday between 8am and Noon.


The plot thickens......It cleared customs..... yay!  Called TNT, there was no FedEx number assigned, which usually happens before it leaves Europe.  Agent thought it might have gone on a commercial flight rather a FedEx flight.  Now TNT needs to send out a trace to find the package and get it FedEx tracking number.  Sigh.


----------



## mleleigh

Was just perusing FB and saw this photo that was uploaded yesterday! Link to post below pic.



Alexia Midi in Everose Diamond - pic from Facebook


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Little muse owners, do the small straps rub against you when wearing crossbody?


Devyn I only got my Little Muse last week and I am not a cross body bag person. I bought mine to use as a hand held bag. I don't think I have ever used any of the cross body straps for any of my MM bags. Most of the bags I have can fit on my shoulder using the regular straps and the ones that don't I have never bothered to use the cross body strap I am not sure why but I just don't ever bother. I think Odebdo has a Little Muse perhaps she has used the cross body strap. I really got mine as a date bag and I always hand carry my date bags.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Was just perusing FB and saw this photo that was uploaded yesterday! Link to post below pic.
> 
> View attachment 4082971
> 
> Alexia Midi in Everose Diamond - pic from Facebook


This is a friend and blogger that I introduced to MM about 6 months ago her name is Ali Waychoff. She wrote about 3 articles on her blog about MM bags. She is an up and coming blogger in the social media world. She is such a nice young lady just graduated from the University of Cincinnati with a degree in Journalism.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Little muse owners, do the small straps rub against you when wearing crossbody?



I wear mine crossbody all the time with no issues—mine are in Pompeii and Vacchetta. Are you worried the strap will dig in?  The strap width is the same as the Penny messenger and that is super comfy.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> This is a friend and blogger that I introduced to MM about 6 months ago her name is Ali Waychoff. She wrote about 3 articles on her blog about MM bags. She is an up and coming blogger in the social media world. She is such a nice young lady just graduated from the University of Cincinnati with a degree in Journalism.



That’s awesome! I checked out her website and don’t see any recent posts about MM since she revealed her Daphne. I’ll be curious to see what she thinks of the Alexia Midi.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I wear mine crossbody all the time with no issues—mine are in Pompeii and Vacchetta. Are you worried the strap will dig in?  The strap width is the same as the Penny messenger and that is super comfy.


I'm concerned about the short hand handles. I shouldn't have called them straps. Do the handles rub against you when wearing crossbody? Are you the poster who had an issue with the edge paint on a little Muse? Was that ever Resolved?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I think items tumbling around inside our purses get more wear than the outside. Anyway, I was trying to decide what style would suit the diamond leather best as it is thin. Otherwise I've heard merinos is good for about everything.


You are probably correct. The penny midi in Athene has no marks on it except a couple of spots that were there when I got it that turned out to be a bad batch of leather.


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm concerned about the short hand handles. I shouldn't have called them straps. Do the handles rub against you when wearing crossbody? Are you the poster who had an issue with the edge paint on a little Muse? Was that ever Resolved?


I kind of want to ask Marco if it’s possible to put handles on hinges/buckles. Perpetually upright handles are really not my jam and deter me from both Little Athena and Little Muse.


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I kind of want to ask Marco if it’s possible to put handles on hinges/buckles. Perpetually upright handles are really not my jam and deter me from both Little Athena and Little Muse.



If you do, please share with the class what he says! I think the best example for a hinge for those styles would be Arianna since it also has rolled handles.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> I'm concerned about the short hand handles. I shouldn't have called them straps. Do the handles rub against you when wearing crossbody? Are you the poster who had an issue with the edge paint on a little Muse? Was that ever Resolved?



Ah!  Okay, the bag handles don’t bother me since I get the strap lengthened by 3 inches.   I know the Little Muse strap length is pretty long to start with but I am large busted and straps usually end up too short.   With the additional length the bag sits on my hip. 

Yes I was the one with the cracking edge paint. Marco and I worked out it out. I would take the bag to a local cobbler to fix and he would reimburse me as shipping the bag back would’ve been cost prohibitive.


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Was just perusing FB and saw this photo that was uploaded yesterday! Link to post below pic.
> 
> View attachment 4082971
> 
> Alexia Midi in Everose Diamond - pic from Facebook



That’s just beautiful.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I think items tumbling around inside our purses get more wear than the outside. Anyway, I was trying to decide what style would suit the diamond leather best as it is thin. Otherwise I've heard merinos is good for about everything.



May I suggest Stella?  That metallic makes great clutch. [emoji4] (I tend to go for smaller piece in metallic myself, too, hence the idea.)

Otherwise, Theia midi should be good. It’s not too big and has a front seam to help keep a bit of the structure.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> This is a friend and blogger that I introduced to MM about 6 months ago her name is Ali Waychoff. She wrote about 3 articles on her blog about MM bags. She is an up and coming blogger in the social media world. She is such a nice young lady just graduated from the University of Cincinnati with a degree in Journalism.



I shouldn’t say never in my life I’d check out a blog just because I want to read her thoughts on the bag. (I did this with other bag that I was very obsess with before. [emoji16]) I couldn’t find a post on that Alexia midi, but found a couple on Daphne and she did make a good choice on color and leather. Kudos for Marco on picking sage lining.

On a personal note, I think she’s a pretty girl, but I don’t like her over-posed facial expressions at all. It makes me think of a VS catalog or probably it’s the outfit. [emoji848] Or it’s simply me getting old. [emoji28]


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> That’s awesome! I checked out her website and don’t see any recent posts about MM since she revealed her Daphne. I’ll be curious to see what she thinks of the Alexia Midi.


If I remember correctly, a few months ago I posted a link to her blog where Marco gave her a sale code to share with her readers. Another stealthy source of sales for us, perhaps


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pautinka said:


> Good to hear the Sabrina is well-loved! Taupe sounds lovely. I am tempted by black Nappa as a more formal colour but am waiting to see how I get on with the bluette.


Seems it is a love/hate relationship with this style...no in between!  I hope you love it!  The bag does not have a formal feel to it at all--to me it is very chic and a bit rock and roll!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Devyn Danielle said:


> Mine is black nappa. I actually couldn't decide between black nappa, and black merinos, so I was able to have swatches of the two sent to me. Thinking that I would go with the merinos, I placed my order for the merinos version. Imagine my surprise when I received the swatches, and preferred the nappa. As I've said, merinos is my favorite leather, but for the look I was going for (edgy date nite bag with black gunmetal)the slight sheen of the black nappa won me over.


Devyn, I fell in love with yours and got the dark gunmetal but in black merinos!  (I thought you scored yours from a sample sale?)


----------



## Claudia Herzog

TotinScience said:


> I kind of want to ask Marco if it’s possible to put handles on hinges/buckles. Perpetually upright handles are really not my jam and deter me from both Little Athena and Little Muse.



Yes!  I am a crossbody wearer almost exclusively, so I have never ordered a Massaccesi with stiff, upright handles, despite being otherwise interested in those bags.  Handles on hinges would make such a positive difference.


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> Yes!  I am a crossbody wearer almost exclusively, so I have never ordered a Massaccesi with stiff, upright handles, despite being otherwise interested in those bags.  Handles on hinges would make such a positive difference.


Agree. That’s why I haven’t ordered anything yet.. I don’t like handles that stick up.. Arianna handles are perfect but it’s too big for what I want.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It has been asked before, about the Angelica and no. I've asked multiple times about a midi Arianna and no. So.... I'm glad more people are asking so maybe he will consider Arianna handles on future models or as an option.
I have just come around to not minding them on my little athena , Angelica and Daphne. After all it is faster to pick up since the handles are waiting to be grabbed. I wear those bags on my shoulder with the long strap more so than crossbody so the handles don't poke me. I rarely do actually do the seatbelt strap across the chest look with full on crossbody carry unless it's a special situation where I need to be more active. Regular life goes OK with bag hanging by my side with long Strap hanging on my shoulder.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> Devyn, I fell in love with yours and got the dark gunmetal but in black merinos!  (I thought you scored yours from a sample sale?)


No, the sample sale bag belongs to someone else. Are you planning on another one? I think I want one in Merinos, perhaps terracotta.


----------



## Kylacove

My Tulipanos are here. There was a little confusion because I thought the metallic parts were going to be pompei .  Hot pink nappa /silver diamond and deep purple nappa/platinum diamond.


----------



## Kylacove

See why I had to order two?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> See why I had to order two?


I love it!!!  What's not to love about hot pink and purple?  Bravo!


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> See why I had to order two?


OMG I LOVE THESE SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> OMG I LOVE THESE SO MUCH!!!


Thanks.  I started out with asking Marco to find the perfect purple, then I thought one of the features of the Tulipano is being able to mix and match inner bags and shells. Why not order two colors that should go together. If I didn't like the effect I would still have 2 bags I loved. Well, mixing and matching is too fun. I see more combos in my future .


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My Tulipanos are here. There was a little confusion because I thought the metallic parts were going to be pompei .  Hot pink nappa /silver diamond and deep purple nappa/platinum diamond.


Wow and wow. I love these they are just stunning.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> My Tulipanos are here. There was a little confusion because I thought the metallic parts were going to be pompei .  Hot pink nappa /silver diamond and deep purple nappa/platinum diamond.


Wow! The style is seriously a structured and color blocking dream!


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> My Tulipanos are here. There was a little confusion because I thought the metallic parts were going to be pompei .  Hot pink nappa /silver diamond and deep purple nappa/platinum diamond.


So beautiful!!  Did Marco use some backing since these are non-Pompei and non-flat calf leathers for the outer shell?


----------



## Kylacove

See below


----------



## Kylacove

msd_bags said:


> So beautiful!!  Did Marco use some backing since these are non-Pompei and non-flat calf leathers for the outer shell?


I don't know.  I originally asked for pompei /nappa shells and that's why I thought Marco never mentioned them needing a backing. I was surprised when they arrive in nappa/diamond. Somewhere in the process the specs were changed and I didn't catch it. Marco is remaking the purple /platinum pompei shell for me as I think it will look better. The hot pink looks good with the diamond. More than you wanted to know   eh? I will have to ask Marco.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> I don't know.  I originally asked for pompei /nappa shells and that's why I thought Marco never mentioned them needing a backing. I was surprised when they arrive in nappa/diamond. Somewhere in the process the specs were changed and I didn't catch it. Marco is remaking the purple /platinum pompei shell for me as I think it will look better. The hot pink looks good with the diamond. More than you wanted to know   eh? I will have to ask Marco.


More info is appreciated!


----------



## vixnkitten

VanBod1525 said:


> Calista holds loads. I have a couple and I have two in the messenger style which I wear crossbody. It will hold everything you list above and I just love the look of it. Mine are in Whiskey Tuscania and Granite Grey Tuscania - makes for a super light bag.


Thanks so much for the info.  I just want something simple, both wear and style, for the summer.  Perhaps this is it,  Are there any mod shots of it being worn crossbody??


----------



## obscurity7

For those who ordered the Valerie during the first promotion, have you gotten shipping notices?  I ordered my mini Zhoe at the same time, and it's arriving on Friday.  . . . . but I'm most anxiously awaiting pictures of the satchel!


----------



## djfmn

I have a question for the ladies who have a midi Alexia and the zipper top. I believe the midi Alexia has a single pull and the full size Alexia has a double pull zipper. Is the double pull zipper as finicky as the single pull zipper is on the midi Alexia?


----------



## Kylacove

msd_bags said:


> So beautiful!!  Did Marco use some backing since these are non-Pompei and non-flat calf leathers for the outer shell?


Marco confirmed he did use a backing to get the structure needed for this style . My Tulipanos are the regular size and the weight doesn't seem more than other purses this size. My scale needs a new battery so I don't know the exact weight.


----------



## Sickgrl13

New arrivals!  Or course it is dark and rainy here so no pics. Here’s a preview though. This was a special order leather: acid nappa. Please excuse any cat hair that appears in the photo.


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> New arrivals!  Or course it is dark and rainy here so no pics. Here’s a preview though. This was a special order leather: acid nappa. Please excuse any cat hair that appears in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084912



That’s a happy bright color! What else was in your order?


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I have a question for the ladies who have a midi Alexia and the zipper top. I believe the midi Alexia has a single pull and the full size Alexia has a double pull zipper. Is the double pull zipper as finicky as the single pull zipper is on the midi Alexia?



I only ave a regular Alexia and the zippers are difficult to get out of the ends. Once I can get them away from the ends, they work fine.


----------



## vink

obscurity7 said:


> For those who ordered the Valerie during the first promotion, have you gotten shipping notices?  I ordered my mini Zhoe at the same time, and it's arriving on Friday.  . . . . but I'm most anxiously awaiting pictures of the satchel! [emoji38]


I got my shipping notice yesterday. It should be here soon.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> New arrivals!  Or course it is dark and rainy here so no pics. Here’s a preview though. This was a special order leather: acid nappa. Please excuse any cat hair that appears in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084912


OMG! That's awesome!  I Love The Color!


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> That’s a happy bright color! What else was in your order?


A colorblocked mini Zhoe in acid nappa and marine merinos.  And a Penny in Lipstick Athene.  Talk about a riot of color!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That's a nice nappa color. Similar to the cyber yellow color pebbled I've been looking at as a yellow I could pair with at least one favorite outfit. In general yellow and orange is totally unworkable with my wardrobe but this kind of light yellow maybe can work.


----------



## Kylacove

Your colors are bolder than mine, lol. Can't wait to see


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I only ave a regular Alexia and the zippers are difficult to get out of the ends. Once I can get them away from the ends, they work fine.


Is the zipper issue just a frustration or would it stop you from getting another Alexia? I am looking at getting a midi Alexia.


----------



## southernbelle43

obscurity7 said:


> For those who ordered the Valerie during the first promotion, have you gotten shipping notices?  I ordered my mini Zhoe at the same time, and it's arriving on Friday.  . . . . but I'm most anxiously awaiting pictures of the satchel!


I have not, but I also ordered a Theia, so I would expect mine to be delayed.


----------



## djfmn

I know there are more pompei colors than I have on my sheet that was sent to me. I am looking at non shimmer pompei leather for a midi Alexia. I like the tan but it is a bit too conservative a color. I love color in my bags although I must say the Tan pompei is tempting as a neutral that will go with everything. I love the teal nappa and I might go with a nappa. I love the pompei leathers and so far I know besides the shimmer there is a tan, blush, bluette, eggplant, ochre, light grey and the amethyst. I know there are some others but they are not on the MM website. Are there any other colors that I have missed?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I know there are more pompei colors than I have on my sheet that was sent to me. I am looking at non shimmer pompei leather for a midi Alexia. I like the tan but it is a bit too conservative a color. I love color in my bags although I must say the Tan pompei is tempting as a neutral that will go with everything. I love the teal nappa and I might go with a nappa. I love the pompei leathers and so far I know besides the shimmer there is a tan, blush, bluette, eggplant, ochre, light grey and the amethyst. I know there are some others but they are not on the MM website. Are there any other colors that I have missed?


Off the top of my head, dark blue, dark grey, red, and orange.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Off the top of my head, dark blue, dark grey, red, and orange.


Thanks


----------



## Kylacove

There is a cherry red pompei that looks really close to the cherry red nappa.  Marco sent me a swatch.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Off the top of my head, dark blue, dark grey, red, and orange.


I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


Well my Alexia is teal/silver diamond and it goes with almost all my clothes. Teal.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?



If you love the teal, get the teal!


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


Teal nappa, Di. Teal nappa. Every day of the week and twice on Sunday!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


Teal


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> I got my shipping notice yesterday. It should be here soon.



Re: Midi Valerie satchel
I got my shipping notice today!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


I have a dark, but very bright,  coral,bag that always looks great when I am wearing boring neutral colors!
sounds to me like you need a teal nappa!!


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> I know there are more pompei colors than I have on my sheet that was sent to me. I am looking at non shimmer pompei leather for a midi Alexia. I like the tan but it is a bit too conservative a color. I love color in my bags although I must say the Tan pompei is tempting as a neutral that will go with everything. I love the teal nappa and I might go with a nappa. I love the pompei leathers and so far I know besides the shimmer there is a tan, blush, bluette, eggplant, ochre, light grey and the amethyst. I know there are some others but they are not on the MM website. Are there any other colors that I have missed?


I received some swatches (right word? ) with my Soulmate Midi last week, of Pompei : eggplant, blush, dark grey, taupe, black and white 
Glitter Pompei : the 4 colors
Nappa :Light Pink, Hot Pink, Caramel and Teal
Verona :Blue iris, Dark beige, Chocolate and Amethyst 
I'll try to post some pics very soon)
And the Teal is gorgeous !


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> I received some swatches (right word? ) with my Soulmate Midi last week, of Pompei : eggplant, blush, dark grey, taupe, black and white
> Glitter Pompei : the 4 colors
> Nappa :Light Pink, Hot Pink, Caramel and Teal
> Verona :Blue iris, Dark beige, Chocolate and Amethyst
> I'll try to post some pics very soon)
> And the Teal is gorgeous !


Thanks I am leaning towards the Teal Nappa midi Alexia. 99% sure I will go with the Teal nappa. I love the color. I think if I was more practical and selected a neutral color I would go with a tan. I am not pragmatic and practical when it comes to selecting leathers I selected bright colors and nothing very neutral ever. I have just decided throw out all the rules and wear all the colors I like when it comes to handbags. The brighter the better is my new motto. So Teal it is.


----------



## Kylacove

I think you made a good choice. Not to offend anyone,  but all the pics of the Alexia in safe neutral colors have been blah to me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Thanks I am leaning towards the Teal Nappa midi Alexia. 99% sure I will go with the Teal nappa. I love the color. I think if I was more practical and selected a neutral color I would go with a tan. I am not pragmatic and practical when it comes to selecting leathers I selected bright colors and nothing very neutral ever. I have just decided throw out all the rules and wear all the colors I like when it comes to handbags. The brighter the better is my new motto. So Teal it is.


Excellent choice!  Teal is gorgeous and I second the brighter is better motto.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Here’s my Little Zhoe in special order acid nappa with stock marine blue merinos. The red seat covers making the blue look purple. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> Thanks I am leaning towards the Teal Nappa midi Alexia. 99% sure I will go with the Teal nappa. I love the color. I think if I was more practical and selected a neutral color I would go with a tan. I am not pragmatic and practical when it comes to selecting leathers I selected bright colors and nothing very neutral ever. I have just decided throw out all the rules and wear all the colors I like when it comes to handbags. The brighter the better is my new motto. So Teal it is.


Ha ha ! I am like you, I love bright colors ...and your new motto )
I look forward to seeing your Teal Alexia!


----------



## obscurity7

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my Little Zhoe in special order acid nappa with stock marine blue merinos. The red seat covers making the blue look purple. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085374


The acid nappa on the mini Zhoe looks AMAZING!  Oh I can't wait to see more pictures.  The whole thing feels very beachy, with the blue grounding the brightness of the acid.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my Little Zhoe in special order acid nappa with stock marine blue merinos. The red seat covers making the blue look purple. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085374


Omg, this color combo. Truly amazing!!!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?



That teal Nappa is so beautiful it’s on my list, too. So, I’m bias. [emoji16] Go for the teal! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my Little Zhoe in special order acid nappa with stock marine blue merinos. The red seat covers making the blue look purple. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085374



Wow! Stunning contrast indeed. That blue look electric blue here and the acid kinda look mint green on my scale. But still very beautiful combo. Great job!


----------



## msd_bags

Another vote for teal midi Alexia!


----------



## Sickgrl13

obscurity7 said:


> The acid nappa on the mini Zhoe looks AMAZING!  Oh I can't wait to see more pictures.  The whole thing feels very beachy, with the blue grounding the brightness of the acid.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg, this color combo. Truly amazing!!!





vink said:


> Wow! Stunning contrast indeed. That blue look electric blue here and the acid kinda look mint green on my scale. But still very beautiful combo. Great job!



Thank you!  I will take better pics when the sun comes out and not against a red backdrop.   This was the color inspo for the bag: an LV Eden I saw on Yoogi’s. I hesitated because I’m not an LV fan normally and it obviously wasn’t cheap either. By the time I made up my mind to buy, it was sold but I couldn’t get that combo out of my mind. So I asked Marco if he could find a comparable color and voila!  

Photo belongs to Yoogi’s.com.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you!  I will take better pics when the sun comes out and not against a red backdrop.   This was the color inspo for the bag: an LV Eden I saw on Yoogi’s. I hesitated because I’m not an LV fan normally and it obviously wasn’t cheap either. By the time I made up my mind to buy, it was sold but I couldn’t get that combo out of my mind. So I asked Marco if he could find a comparable color and voila!
> 
> Photo belongs to Yoogi’s.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085519


Yours is so much cooler


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I am wanting a midi Alexia as my next bag and I love the teal nappa or the tan Pompei. I know I should think about getting a neutral like tan but I love that teal a lot. I am having a hard time deciding to go neutral or stick with getting a brighter color. I know it would be nice to have a neutral bag that I could just grab and go instead of looking for a bag in one of the bright colors that I gravitate towards. I have even surprised myself I use to only have bags in brown and black and my first colored bag as an orange Zhoe. I was told by a lovely tpf lady odebdo that orange is the new black and that I should get a brightly colored bag. Well since that day I have only bought MM bags in lots of different colored leathers - nothing subdued or neutral for me. Now that I love in Florida in a summer climate I love wearing all these bright colors. So is it neutral tan or a nice teal nappa?


Teal Napa ( I love Napa more the Pompeii)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> Teal Napa ( I love Napa more the Pompeii)


I don't have anything in Pompei yet, but I do have Nappa. Why do you prefer it?


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don't have anything in Pompei yet, but I do have Nappa. Why do you prefer it?


I think it has just enough wrinkles and veins while still making a structural bag,  as for Pompeii I find it too smooth for my taste.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my Little Zhoe in special order acid nappa with stock marine blue merinos. The red seat covers making the blue look purple. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085374


I love this combination it is such a great bag. You pick such great leather colors I love seeing your selections so much fun.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you!  I will take better pics when the sun comes out and not against a red backdrop.   This was the color inspo for the bag: an LV Eden I saw on Yoogi’s. I hesitated because I’m not an LV fan normally and it obviously wasn’t cheap either. By the time I made up my mind to buy, it was sold but I couldn’t get that combo out of my mind. So I asked Marco if he could find a comparable color and voila!
> 
> Photo belongs to Yoogi’s.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085519


I have to say I think your color combo is way nicer than this bag. I love your choice.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you!  I will take better pics when the sun comes out and not against a red backdrop.   This was the color inspo for the bag: an LV Eden I saw on Yoogi’s. I hesitated because I’m not an LV fan normally and it obviously wasn’t cheap either. By the time I made up my mind to buy, it was sold but I couldn’t get that combo out of my mind. So I asked Marco if he could find a comparable color and voila!
> 
> Photo belongs to Yoogi’s.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085519


Aw....  Think of this in Valerie. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]

I know I'm bad, but it love how your creation is done.  [emoji4]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> I think it has just enough wrinkles and veins while still making a structural bag,  as for Pompeii I find it too smooth for my taste.


Hmmm that’s something to think about. If I think about the bags I have in my closet, I don’t believe I have any that are as smooth as Pompei. Actually Nappa is probably the smoothest leather I have.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don't have anything in Pompei yet, but I do have Nappa. Why do you prefer it?


I am also going to chime in here nappa is my favorite leather. My first Zhoe and second MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe it is such a great leather. I also have a midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa which was a bespoke leather.  I also have a Zhoe Legend in artic nappa and a Zhoe mini in yellow nappa. I recently got another Zhoe it is a bespoke pink nappa that has a slightly lilac tinge to it. MM has added some nappa leathers in such great colors. The nappa selection has really grown over the years. Having said that I recently got 2 Pompei leather bags a Little Tulipano in amethyst and a Little Muse in Everose shimmer Pompei and I like both of them. The amethyst is such an amazing color and I love the shimmer of the everose. I love nappa but I have to say I do like the Pompei as well.


----------



## djfmn

If anyone is interested in seeing the pompei leather colors they are on the MM website if you look at the Valerie most of them are listed. The Pompei shimmer are listed under the Midi Alexia on the site.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> If anyone is interested in seeing the pompei leather colors they are on the MM website if you look at the Valerie most of them are listed. The Pompei shimmer are listed under the Midi Alexia on the site.


Thanks! The only color not listed on the website Is dark blue. So, I'm guessing the dark blue swatch posted here is actually the marine blue that is listed. That's good to know, at least now I have a good idea of what it looks like.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> I have a question for the ladies who have a midi Alexia and the zipper top. I believe the midi Alexia has a single pull and the full size Alexia has a double pull zipper. Is the double pull zipper as finicky as the single pull zipper is on the midi Alexia?



The zipper is tricky- I have the full size with double pull and it’s hard to get started when zipping.  If I use one hand to tack down the zipper hand it works pretty smoothly


----------



## clu0984

Hanging out  at the airport


----------



## obscurity7

My China Blue Athene mini Zhoe arrived this morning! It's darker than I thought it would be, but the color is so saturated that I think it will still work for summer. The leather is both soft and structured, and super light! It came with two straps, and the shorter one on the longest notch was perfect for me (I'm 5'2"). All in all, I'm very very pleased with the bag, and can't wait to take her out this weekend!


----------



## vink

I finally broke my Juliet out yesterday. I have her in cobblestone tascania with gold hardware and really love how it looks. It holds so much! And being made in tascania, it also slouches so nicely I just can't stop smiling at it. And it's so light! I have too many craps in it today and it don't feel that heavy even.  The size is medium/large for me though so if anyone is looking for a small bag,  this isn't it. (definitely bigger than a speedy 30) But if you're looking for briefcase or a carryall bag, I highly recommend this style. With light leather,  it'll take you so far you don't have to look back. It's only my day 2 with this bag,  but I know this can be another love in my closet. I'm so glad I order this bag, especially in this leather. 

View attachment 4085902


----------



## vink

Trying to upload the photo again because it said I need permission to see my own photo. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Kylacove

Does the Zhoe legend hold more than the regular Zhoe ? I'm looking for something a little smaller than Grande Aura but not a lot smaller.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Does the Zhoe legend hold more than the regular Zhoe ? I'm looking for something a little smaller than Grande Aura but not a lot smaller.



From what I heard, because I’m obsess with Zhoe Legend [emoji28], yes. It holds more than Zhoe and even more than the regular Aura while looking about the same size.


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> From what I heard, because I’m obsess with Zhoe Legend [emoji28], yes. It holds more than Zhoe and even more than the regular Aura while looking about the same size.


Great. I've been tempted to order but was afraid it was too small. I wish it was on the website to be able to research it better.
Do you have Zhoe legends, vink?


----------



## Tankgirl

Kylacove said:


> Great. I've been tempted to order but was afraid it was too small. I wish it was on the website to be able to research it better.
> Do you have Zhoe legends, vink?



TenKrat has some gorgeous Zhoe Legends.  I think she’s posted photos of them in the Pictures Only thread.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4085827
> 
> 
> Hanging out  at the airport


Love the bag. Is it a full size or midi Alexia? Also what leather it looks like blush? Really pretty. Hope you are going somewhere fun.


----------



## djfmn

obscurity7 said:


> My China Blue Athene mini Zhoe arrived this morning! It's darker than I thought it would be, but the color is so saturated that I think it will still work for summer. The leather is both soft and structured, and super light! It came with two straps, and the shorter one on the longest notch was perfect for me (I'm 5'2"). All in all, I'm very very pleased with the bag, and can't wait to take her out this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4085882


I love this leather the color is amazing. If that is the true color that I am seeing on my screen it is definitely a great all year round color. It is so beautifully saturated. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Trying to upload the photo again because it said I need permission to see my own photo. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 4085903


Vink this leather is amazing. I love the leather and the style. I think the Juliet is definitely growing on me.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Does the Zhoe legend hold more than the regular Zhoe ? I'm looking for something a little smaller than Grande Aura but not a lot smaller.


I have two Zhoe Legends and it is such a great size. It definitely holds more than the regular Zhoe. It has two extra pockets which I love one at the front and one at the back both inside the flap if you know what I mean. It is great to put a phone in one of the extra pockets. I think it is a really well designed bag not too big but not too small. I have all three Zhoe's the mini, regular and the Legend. I think you will find the Legend to be the perfect size. There is a photo of the Zhoe Legend. I have this exact bag in fact it is probably a photo of my bag because my Zhoe Legend in Artic nappa was from the sample sale. I have a regular size Aura but not the grande Aura and the Zhoe Legend is larger than my regular Aura but not by a lot. So I would say it is between the regular Aura and the Grande Aura in size.


----------



## obscurity7

djfmn said:


> I love this leather the color is amazing. If that is the true color that I am seeing on my screen it is definitely a great all year round color. It is so beautifully saturated. Gorgeous bag.


It's a deeply saturated blue that once had a fling with turquoise a long time ago.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


----------



## djfmn

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


Welcome to the MM group we are pleased you joined us. Unfortunately I am not the right person to give you information based on your needs because I am semi retired and do not carry a bag around with a laptop and all the things you would but I know there are plenty of MM tpf members who would probably give you some great advice. Having said that if I were to guess the Divina style is probably a good fit for what you are looking for. As I said there are ladies on this forum that will probably give you some really good advice from their experience using MM bags for travel.  I purchased the first MM bag that was made when Marco started his own line which is around Sept 2014. The bag still looks like it is new and I have used it a ton. The leathers are amazing the workmanship excellent and the fact that I can customize the bag to my liking is perfect. I have added zipper closures on bags that come with hidden magnetic closures added extra outside pockets. The price point is amazing and the bags wear really well.


----------



## TotinScience

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


Hey, welcome!
I think the following bags might fit your needs: Full size Selene, full size Soulmate, Victoria, full size Muse, Demetra, maybe full size Angel? Of these, I own Demetra and I got her pretty much exactly for the same reasons you are looking for a tote. She very easily fits a laptop and other stuff, not very heavy due to limited hardware, and comes with a crossbody strap. For an additional charge, you can have her be made with a top zipper closure instead of a snap. Of other bags, Selene (especially Midi) is one of the most popular Marco's bags, but I don't own one, so other ladies will be much better help 
Happy hunting!


----------



## djfmn

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


@Cloudburst2000 I went back to an old email discussion I had with Marco about this type of bag for a friend of mine. I asked him if Divina was the best choice for her wanting a bag for travel and laptops etc. Here is his response to my email:
" Divina has lots of space, pockets, etc. It depends on what your friend prefers between structured or slouchy bags.
If she prefers a structured bag she can also consider MISS M (along with the Divina), lots of interior space, long straps, a messenger can be added and weight is more than right.
If she prefers something softer I'd  would suggest Selene Zip she can add a top zipper and a messenger strap as an extra.
Selene Zip has really so much space." I then asked him about the weight of the Selene zip if it was heavy with the extra zippers. His response "Not heavy especially if she selects a leather like nappa". He also suggested she look at a Victoria. 
My friend was looking for a less structured bag and she went with the Selene zip and added a top zipper and a messenger strap. I might add she also came back and bought a Divina also for travel for her daughter as a gift who was looking for a more structured bag for overseas business travel. 

Hope that helps let me know if you have any more questions. You never know what email history I might have sitting in my collection of 10000 emails that I am too lazy to clean up and delete!!! Although it sometimes comes in handy to answer a question like this.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> Love the bag. Is it a full size or midi Alexia? Also what leather it looks like blush? Really pretty. Hope you are going somewhere fun.



It’s full size carrying laptop, iPad mini and all of my other stuff including Penelope midi, notebook, wallet, sunglasses case, and balenciaga make up bag .  Color is glitter ever rose Pompei.  I wasn’t enthralled with this at first but more I use it the more I really like it.  Great classic work bag.  I had several people stop me in the airport and on the plane to admire and inquire about the bag

(On a work trip but due to delays and missed connections and traffic, I missed all of my meetings)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


Regular Selene is perfect! She's really big and fits absolutely everything. I brought her traveling too and I think you could fit all those things, if the clothes are packed well. 
You can request a top zipper for Selene, but it won't be able to be cinched shut anymore and that limits stuffing capacity. That might be fine because it's a big bag anyway! I feel safe enough myself with the snap closure and the cinching mechanism, which I prefer because I love the look of a cinched tote.
You can also request a crossbody strap and request for it to be wider and longer.
I find regular Selene to be quite heavy when stuffed, but if you are flying I can't imagine you will be doing much walking and carrying it around. I found the weight tolerable while going through the airport but was definitely glad to put her down when I could. 
I find Venezia to be super hard wearing and I wanted that textured leather look so I'm happy with it, but I'd recommend choosing a lighter leather like merinos or nappa. 
Here's a photo of mine:


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> It’s full size carrying laptop, iPad mini and all of my other stuff including Penelope midi, notebook, wallet, sunglasses case, and balenciaga make up bag .  Color is glitter ever rose Pompei.  I wasn’t enthralled with this at first but more I use it the more I really like it.  Great classic work bag.  I had several people stop me in the airport and on the plane to admire and inquire about the bag
> 
> (On a work trip but due to delays and missed connections and traffic, I missed all of my meetings)


Clu your bag is gorgeous so pleased to hear that this bag is growing on you. I have an everose glitter Pompei Little Muse and I love the leather and I must say I love the style. 
Yay you are a walking ad for MM I am sure he will appreciate that. I have had a couple of people stop me in the Denver airport and ask me about an MM bags I was carrying. Isn't travel fun when you miss connections. When I was working for HP and IBM they requested that we took direct flights whenever we could for this reason.


----------



## carterazo

obscurity7 said:


> My China Blue Athene mini Zhoe arrived this morning! It's darker than I thought it would be, but the color is so saturated that I think it will still work for summer. The leather is both soft and structured, and super light! It came with two straps, and the shorter one on the longest notch was perfect for me (I'm 5'2"). All in all, I'm very very pleased with the bag, and can't wait to take her out this weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4085882


Very pretty,  congrats! I so want to see this color irl! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Does the Zhoe legend hold more than the regular Zhoe ? I'm looking for something a little smaller than Grande Aura but not a lot smaller.


Yes, but not a whole lot.


----------



## carterazo

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


Welcome to MM! I also vote for the full size Selene. I would recommend it in pebbled leather as it wears like iron. Athene or merinos leathers are lighter. Of these two, I would go for athene beacuse of its "wrinkly" looking variations would mask wear an tear very well. I have travel bag made by Marco for another company in a leather very much like athene and it still looks great after 10 years. It's been on all kinds of surfaces on long and short trips. 
Marco can make the Selene for you with a zipper closure and a crossbody strap for extra cost. You van email Marco ans ask him about the different leathers ask well as request samples. He sends those for free and it can help you decide on color and type of leather.

Hope you find somerhing great here! We think you will. [emoji41]


----------



## Sickgrl13

Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Tankgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471



WOW!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Regular Selene is perfect! She's really big and fits absolutely everything. I brought her traveling too and I think you could fit all those things, if the clothes are packed well.
> You can request a top zipper for Selene, but it won't be able to be cinched shut anymore and that limits stuffing capacity. That might be fine because it's a big bag anyway! I feel safe enough myself with the snap closure and the cinching mechanism, which I prefer because I love the look of a cinched tote.
> You can also request a crossbody strap and request for it to be wider and longer.
> I find regular Selene to be quite heavy when stuffed, but if you are flying I can't imagine you will be doing much walking and carrying it around. I found the weight tolerable while going through the airport but was definitely glad to put her down when I could.
> I find Venezia to be super hard wearing and I wanted that textured leather look so I'm happy with it, but I'd recommend choosing a lighter leather like merinos or nappa.
> Here's a photo of mine:


This is so pretty! I'd talked myself out of the studs fearing they may fall off over time, but hmmm maybe a studded Selene is back on the table.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471


Wowser just gorgeous. Love this combination.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Great. I've been tempted to order but was afraid it was too small. I wish it was on the website to be able to research it better.
> Do you have Zhoe legends, vink?


I don't have it yet.   I'm still waiting for the right leather and color. But therere quite a post on it scattered in this thread.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink this leather is amazing. I love the leather and the style. I think the Juliet is definitely growing on me.


It's true.  I'm glad I saw someone order it in this leather last year and it definitely gives me idea how different leather can change the look of the bag.  I really like Juliet since the release, but hold out because of the boxy look on the web. This leather gives it the slouchy and relax look that I prefer. It definitely put Juliet in different light for me, too.  [emoji4] And the compartments inside is just right for me.  2 slip pockets on one side and zipped pocket on another. It's a great bag especially if you carry a lot. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?


They do.  You can ordered a full size Selene customized with additional removable strap (can choose to have it attach inside or outside (Arianna style) of the opening of the bag so it'll show or not) and instead of the original open top, can choose to have it zipped up. 

I recommend Selene coz I like slouchy style. But you can also go with Arianna which will fit what you said even with no customization. I'm not sure if it'd be big enough for all that though, but a full size Selene can.  

If you're open for satchel, Juliet is perfect.  I have one and just posted my thought on her yesterday. 

Did a search on Selene. It's a very popular style.  You will find lots of photo of it both here and the reference thread. [emoji4]

Also, the leather you may choose will affect the weight. Think about how much weight at the start you can handle. Then, probably consult Marco.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471



It’s indeed amazing!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Regular Selene is perfect! She's really big and fits absolutely everything. I brought her traveling too and I think you could fit all those things, if the clothes are packed well.
> You can request a top zipper for Selene, but it won't be able to be cinched shut anymore and that limits stuffing capacity. That might be fine because it's a big bag anyway! I feel safe enough myself with the snap closure and the cinching mechanism, which I prefer because I love the look of a cinched tote.
> You can also request a crossbody strap and request for it to be wider and longer.
> I find regular Selene to be quite heavy when stuffed, but if you are flying I can't imagine you will be doing much walking and carrying it around. I found the weight tolerable while going through the airport but was definitely glad to put her down when I could.
> I find Venezia to be super hard wearing and I wanted that textured leather look so I'm happy with it, but I'd recommend choosing a lighter leather like merinos or nappa.
> Here's a photo of mine:


Oh my gosh that is gorgeous!!! Love Venezia leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471


I have not been into colorblocking but I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471


Such a fun bag. [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

taking pewter Penelope out this evening to the top rated restaurant in the country


----------



## Sickgrl13

Took big sister Zhoe out today as I found the only minus on Little Zhoe: the external slip pocket on the back does not fit an iPhone 8 Plus comfortably. It’s tight. I don’t want to stretch the leather so big sis is keeping me company on errands.


----------



## obscurity7

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471


I'm seriously starting to wonder if I don't need something in that acid nappa.  Your bag is pretty killer (in every light).


----------



## Sickgrl13

obscurity7 said:


> I'm seriously starting to wonder if I don't need something in that acid nappa.  Your bag is pretty killer (in every light).


Maybe if enough people ask, Marco will be convinced to stock this color!  Hint hint!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Maybe if enough people ask, Marco will be convinced to stock this color!  Hint hint!


I would email and ask Marco how many people need to order a bag in this leather for him to purchase a skin.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Anyone notice any chipping of their dark gunmetal? I took my chain from my Sabrina out to compare MM gunmetal to another bag I have, and noticed the chips. Now, I don't use the chain often, but I will admit my hands do gravitate towards it when I do use it on my bag. Maybe that's what happened lol. Too much playing around with it, not doing that anymore. Thankfully it's only one link.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone notice any chipping of their dark gunmetal? I took my chain from my Sabrina out to compare MM gunmetal to another bag I have, and noticed the chips. Now, I don't use the chain often, but I will admit my hands do gravitate towards it when I do use it on my bag. Maybe that's what happened lol. Too much playing around with it, not doing that anymore. Thankfully it's only one link.
> 
> View attachment 4087119



The only bag I have in dark gunmetal is an Aura and it only has hairline scratch, I think. No chipping so far.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone notice any chipping of their dark gunmetal? I took my chain from my Sabrina out to compare MM gunmetal to another bag I have, and noticed the chips. Now, I don't use the chain often, but I will admit my hands do gravitate towards it when I do use it on my bag. Maybe that's what happened lol. Too much playing around with it, not doing that anymore. Thankfully it's only one link.
> 
> View attachment 4087119



The only bag I have in dark gunmetal is an Aura and it only has hairline scratch, I think. No chipping so far.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone notice any chipping of their dark gunmetal? I took my chain from my Sabrina out to compare MM gunmetal to another bag I have, and noticed the chips. Now, I don't use the chain often, but I will admit my hands do gravitate towards it when I do use it on my bag. Maybe that's what happened lol. Too much playing around with it, not doing that anymore. Thankfully it's only one link.
> 
> View attachment 4087119


I also have dark gunmetal on if I remember correctly both my Aura's and I have not seen any chipping on it.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies!
Marco told me that one thing he can do about stiff handles on the Little Muse is to basically make them like Sienna's handles - he puts tubes in LM handles, but does not in Sienna's. So they are not floppy per se, but not stiff and would fold a bit when not engaged.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Regular Selene is perfect! She's really big and fits absolutely everything. I brought her traveling too and I think you could fit all those things, if the clothes are packed well.
> You can request a top zipper for Selene, but it won't be able to be cinched shut anymore and that limits stuffing capacity. That might be fine because it's a big bag anyway! I feel safe enough myself with the snap closure and the cinching mechanism, which I prefer because I love the look of a cinched tote.
> You can also request a crossbody strap and request for it to be wider and longer.
> I find regular Selene to be quite heavy when stuffed, but if you are flying I can't imagine you will be doing much walking and carrying it around. I found the weight tolerable while going through the airport but was definitely glad to put her down when I could.
> I find Venezia to be super hard wearing and I wanted that textured leather look so I'm happy with it, but I'd recommend choosing a lighter leather like merinos or nappa.
> Here's a photo of mine:


That is a pretty bag.  What does it look like 'cinched shut'?  Is that kind of like what the Neverful does where the sides can be cinched in?  And what color s that?  It's is purty


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Anyone notice any chipping of their dark gunmetal? I took my chain from my Sabrina out to compare MM gunmetal to another bag I have, and noticed the chips. Now, I don't use the chain often, but I will admit my hands do gravitate towards it when I do use it on my bag. Maybe that's what happened lol. Too much playing around with it, not doing that anymore. Thankfully it's only one link.
> 
> View attachment 4087119


I have 2 Auras and a Zhoe with gunmetal hardware and no chipping, just some small scratches on the Aura closure.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Took big sister Zhoe out today as I found the only minus on Little Zhoe: the external slip pocket on the back does not fit an iPhone 8 Plus comfortably. It’s tight. I don’t want to stretch the leather so big sis is keeping me company on errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086935


Can you please post a family photo of your colorblocked creations at some point? They are so unique and daring and awesome


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Can you please post a family photo of your colorblocked creations at some point? They are so unique and daring and awesome


I will try tomorrow once I clean all the cat hair off the couch!  My creations consist of: Aura, Aphrodite, Zhoe, and Mini Zhoe.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cloudburst2000 said:


> That is a pretty bag.  What does it look like 'cinched shut'?  Is that kind of like what the Neverful does where the sides can be cinched in?  And what color s that?  It's is purty


Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it! I've been dreaming it up for over a year 

I'll attach photos of my bag's cinching mechanism, what it looks like from the front cinched, what it looks like from the top cinched, and my hand slipping inside to help you gauge security 

It's "Ruby Red" in the Venezia leather! Here's a link to an older post of mine that shows the vibrancy of the color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1251#post-32288637

I'll also attach a photo of the swatch I originally got, which was much more Burgundy, but may better suit subtler tastes. I'm not sure what color name Marco labels this swatch - it's definitely different from the "Ruby red" of my bag!

Hope this helps you make your decision  Personally, for putting any bags under airplane seats, I like to carry around a reusable/machine-washable nylon bag to protect my bags from the elements (I'm a crazy TPFer). My favorite company is Baggu. The largest size fits my Selene and I put it in the Baggu and then feel much better about putting her on the ground


----------



## jaspearl

I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.

I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me. 

I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!


----------



## jaspearl

This is my first time posting photos and i never realised just how difficult it is to take good modelling shots! 
Thanks to everyone here whose detailed posts have helped me very much!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it! I've been dreaming it up for over a year
> 
> I'll attach photos of my bag's cinching mechanism, what it looks like from the front cinched, what it looks like from the top cinched, and my hand slipping inside to help you gauge security
> 
> It's "Ruby Red" in the Venezia leather! Here's a link to an older post of mine that shows the vibrancy of the color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1251#post-32288637
> 
> I'll also attach a photo of the swatch I originally got, which was much more Burgundy, but may better suit subtler tastes. I'm not sure what color name Marco labels this swatch - it's definitely different from the "Ruby red" of my bag!
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision  Personally, for putting any bags under airplane seats, I like to carry around a reusable/machine-washable nylon bag to protect my bags from the elements (I'm a crazy TPFer). My favorite company is Baggu. The largest size fits my Selene and I put it in the Baggu and then feel much better about putting her on the ground



It is truely a lovely Red! I hope you don’t mind a bit of relax / softness in the leather, when worn a lot.. my granddaugter got a Penny messenger in Dark blue , and it has for sure becom softer without collapsing . She keeps it  in her schoolbag with her ’important’ items. Like her colouring pencils, food and phone. Books and files in her reg school bag. She will also use it for school outings, so you see this bag is really getting used [emoji1]


----------



## bonniekir

jaspearl said:


> This is my first time posting photos and i never realised just how difficult it is to take good modelling shots!
> Thanks to everyone here whose detailed posts have helped me very much!



Congratulations with your new bags!! Funny enough two of my fav models[emoji6]

They look really lovely and they will last you a long time... ’sadly’ one become addicted and my bags have quite a few ’cousins’ lol!!
You make a great model showing the bags wonderfully [emoji106]


----------



## clu0984

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940



Looks terrific on you


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940


They look great on you! My first MM bag was in port merinos  Was there a charge to shorten the drop? I'm putting my ideas together for another bag, and may need to shorten the straps a little.


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940



Nice bags!! And they look great on you!!


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940


These bags are stunning. I love the Theia midi in Everose Diamond such a beautiful leather and the port merino is lovely. Enjoy these great new bags.


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here another pic of Little Zhoe in the sun, the acid color is less minty here and truer to life. The blue still reads a little purply, but who cares!  This bag is [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4086471


This is so gorgeous! On my screen, BTW, the blue is perfectly balanced with the acid.


----------



## vink

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940


I think you did a fantastic job! Congrats on owning two beautiful bags! I have port merino on my list since the release, but can't seem to match it with any style at all.  You are luckier than I am.  [emoji4] You wear them well,  too.  [emoji106]


----------



## pdxhb

Cloudburst2000 said:


> I am on the lookout for a tote-style bag to use for traveling...air travel, car travel, etc.  My regular every day bags tend to be high end, but I cannot fathom paying high end prices for a bag that might have to get placed on the floor of an airplane under the seat in front of me.  Currently, I have been using  a Longchamp Le Pliage in nylon   I really want a leather bag though.  I have seen so many people talk about the quality of Massaccesi bags on this forum that I thought I would check out the thread for some recommendations.  My requirements for a travel tote are a leather and the bag must fully close (zipper preferred but a flap or some other type of closure might be considered).  I would prefer a bag that is not too heavy if I have to carry it through airports.  Needs to be roomy enough to put a laptop, change of clothes, toiletries, magazines, books, etc.  Also, I prefer a bag that can easily be worn on the shoulder (strap drop length similar to LV Neverfull).  Bonus points if in addition to the shoulder strap it also has a longer crossbody strap.  Does Massaccesi make anything like this?



Hello and welcome to MM! 
Adding to everyone's fantastic recommendations: The Selene or Selene Midi would probably serve you quite well with an added zip top and cross-body strap. One thing to note is the shoulder strap drop. IMO it's worth comparing to other bags you know and love to see if you would like what the standard drop is on this style; for me it's right on the line. For leathers, Merinos is surprisingly light and very durable, but I'll always suggest the Pebbled for a can't-go-wrong durable leather. Many of us have had bags in Pebbled since the beginning of the MM line years and used them for travel or work with no complaints whatsoever. Swatches, though, will certainly help you make your decision as there's nothing like seeing a leather in person.

Another style I'd suggest is the Rua Angelica. It comes with a central zip compartment which I omitted on mine so that it would be wide open for my computer and various pouches. You could retain the central compartment or add a zip top on the wide open bag for security. It's a lovely style, very elegant and also practical without looking utilitarian. The only deviation from your comparison style, the neverfull, is that it's a shopper tote with a combo of short-drop handles and a crossbody strap. I have this style in Verona, of which I believe there are a few seasonal colors available. It's extremely lightweight and has just the right slouch for my taste.

The Divina Midi is another bag that works really well for work and light travel - I have two of them in Nappa. They are gorgeous and fit a computer with additional items nicely. If you also need to carry a change of clothing, the Divina might be a better size. One of mine has an added cross body strap which I recommend for flexibility, but the shoulder carry with the standard handles is really comfortable.

Last but not least: Demetra is a super lightweight, soft, generous style. It comes with a crossbody strap, standard. The handles can slip off of some people's shoulders and Marco has made these with flat, as opposed to rolled, handles for some which seems to fix that concern. One modification that is beautiful is the addition of an external pocket. The strap drop is a little tight for my shoulder wear but the crossbody strap makes up for that. 



vink said:


> I recommend Selene coz I like slouchy style. But you can also go with Arianna which will fit what you said even with no customization. I'm not sure if it'd be big enough for all that though, but a full size Selene can.



Arianna is a great work bag, but because it's a narrow profile, I am not sure it would serve very well to carry a computer along with a change of clothing or very many travel essentials.  My personal recommendation would be one of the Selenes, Divinas, or a Victoria.


----------



## pdxhb

jaspearl said:


> I received my Calista in Port Merinos and Theia Midi in Everose Diamond a few days ago.
> 
> I absolutely love the leathers. I customised the leather drops to 8.5 inches and they work very well for me.
> 
> I'm a total convert. I don't think I'll ever buy leather bags elsewhere. The price plus customisation options is fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087939
> View attachment 4087940


These are both so lovely on you! Thanks for the excellent mod shots. 
Now I am off to dream of another Calista...


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> These are both so lovely on you! Thanks for the excellent mod shots.
> Now I am off to dream of another Calista...


is that the full size Theia.  I am a Theia addict and I love this!!!  If it should go missing......


----------



## jaspearl

Devyn Danielle said:


> They look great on you! My first MM bag was in port merinos  Was there a charge to shorten the drop? I'm putting my ideas together for another bag, and may need to shorten the straps a little.


I believe it cost €15 to shorten the strap. 
Strap drops are always a problem for me. If too short, i need to use my right hand to sling the bag onto my left shoulder. If too long, the bag sits at the widest point of my hip and that's when it slips off my shoulder easily!


----------



## jaspearl

southernbelle43 said:


> is that the full size Theia.  I am a Theia addict and I love this!!!  If it should go missing......


It's the midi Theia. I realised that the midi wasn't on the website so i emailed to ask for it. That's when i found out it was available in diamond leather and then i saw tenkrat's post on her diamond leather bag and i decided i needed a shiny bright bag! 

So it's really thanks to tenkrat that i took the plunge!


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies, question for anyone who owns bags in either dark taupe or taupe pebbled - is color transfer an issue (especially on taupe)? Or is Pebbled a magical repel-all kind of leather ?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies, question for anyone who owns bags in either dark taupe or taupe pebbled - is color transfer an issue (especially on taupe)? Or is Pebbled a magical repel-all kind of leather ?


I cannot speak to that, but MM recommended a color transfer protector after I had a problem with hubby's jeans on a taupe leather chair. It seems to have worked.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot speak to that, but MM recommended a color transfer protector after I had a problem with hubby's jeans on a taupe leather chair. It seems to have worked.



What did Marco recommend?  I am curious with acid nappa being so light.  I typically avoid light bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> What did Marco recommend?  I am curious with acid nappa being so light.  I typically avoid light bags.


Leatherman leather products.  There was a three bottle kit on Amazon containing a stain remover, a stain transfer protector and one other that escapes me right now, lol.


----------



## Shelby33

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it! I've been dreaming it up for over a year
> 
> I'll attach photos of my bag's cinching mechanism, what it looks like from the front cinched, what it looks like from the top cinched, and my hand slipping inside to help you gauge security
> 
> It's "Ruby Red" in the Venezia leather! Here's a link to an older post of mine that shows the vibrancy of the color: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1251#post-32288637
> 
> I'll also attach a photo of the swatch I originally got, which was much more Burgundy, but may better suit subtler tastes. I'm not sure what color name Marco labels this swatch - it's definitely different from the "Ruby red" of my bag!
> 
> Hope this helps you make your decision  Personally, for putting any bags under airplane seats, I like to carry around a reusable/machine-washable nylon bag to protect my bags from the elements (I'm a crazy TPFer). My favorite company is Baggu. The largest size fits my Selene and I put it in the Baggu and then feel much better about putting her on the ground


That bag is SO BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bonniekir said:


> It is truely a lovely Red! I hope you don’t mind a bit of relax / softness in the leather, when worn a lot.. my granddaugter got a Penny messenger in Dark blue , and it has for sure becom softer without collapsing . She keeps it  in her schoolbag with her ’important’ items. Like her colouring pencils, food and phone. Books and files in her reg school bag. She will also use it for school outings, so you see this bag is really getting used [emoji1]


Ooh, thanks for sharing!! I very much look forward to seeing this beauty age! I love a good slouch and adore the flexibility of Venezia 


Shelby33 said:


> That bag is SO BEAUTIFUL!!


Thank you so much!!  Really appreciate it, since I feel like I had a (very small) hand in the design with all my requests. It's my pretty baby, plus it's functionality really fits the bill. I've looked and been tempted by other brands for years, but there is really not a single tote on the market that does everything that this tote does - crossbody, top handle, adjusts to shoulder carry, and cinching!


----------



## Kylacove

Do most people wait for promos, or do you go ahead and order when you come up with a perfect leather and style you want?  The smart thing to do would be to order with a sale, but do leathers run out very often? I'm just thinking about a bag and don't know if I should wait on a possible future sale.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Do most people wait for promos, or do you go ahead and order when you come up with a perfect leather and style you want?  The smart thing to do would be to order with a sale, but do leathers run out very often? I'm just thinking about a bag and don't know if I should wait on a possible future sale.


If I want a specific bag I usually do not wait on a promo. If I wasn't planning to buy a bag and there is a promo it often is the catalyst for me buying a bag. When I wanted my bespoke leather Zhoe I ordered it without a promo and if I want a specific leather I will go ahead and place an order in case the leather is not available at a later date. So sometimes I buy when there is a promo but definitely not when I am after a specific leather. I have made that mistake once and did not get a bag in the leather I was after because MM no longer had the leather available.


----------



## Kylacove

On a somewhat related note , I saw an MK Whitney satchel this weekend that has a similar shape to a Zhoe. I liked the size, the colors, and the external pocket. It's also less expensive . Then I felt the leather . It had a good enough texture but I could tell it was thin with a stiff backing. It didn't feel as luxurious as my MM bags. In the past I would have purchased it. Now I would create a similar MM.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> On a somewhat related note , I saw an MK Whitney satchel this weekend that has a similar shape to a Zhoe. I liked the size, the colors, and the external pocket. It's also less expensive . Then I felt the leather . It had a good enough texture but I could tell it was thin with a stiff backing. It didn't feel as luxurious as my MM bags. In the past I would have purchased it. Now I would create a similar MM.


I received a gift recently of a Coach bag from a friend who knows I love bags. I found the same issue thin leather with stiff backing fortunately it came with a gift receipt and although I felt awful returning it I knew I would never use it because I have become really spoiled by MM quality. Having said that I have some Coach bags from the 1980's when they were made in the USA from beautiful thick leather which I still have. The patina on them is amazing and the still look great. The money from the Coach return when towards another MM bag!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Do most people wait for promos, or do you go ahead and order when you come up with a perfect leather and style you want?  The smart thing to do would be to order with a sale, but do leathers run out very often? I'm just thinking about a bag and don't know if I should wait on a possible future sale.



I typically wait for a promo as I heavily customize my bags and those extras add up to over €150 more than the base cost. That being said, I am sooooo tempted to order a Siena in vachetta as a laptop bag but the cost plus extras is it not pretty.   And I worry about durability as I am really hard on my  current laptop bag.   It is nylon and I got it from the Container Store. Super durable, just not pretty looking.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Do most people wait for promos, or do you go ahead and order when you come up with a perfect leather and style you want?  The smart thing to do would be to order with a sale, but do leathers run out very often? I'm just thinking about a bag and don't know if I should wait on a possible future sale.



Just like other girls. Depends on the leather and colors for me, too. If it’s a limited/special leather, I tend not to wait. If I can find anything that’ll match it, I pounce. Otherwise, I wait, too.


----------



## Kylacove

I've only ordered during sales so far, but there are some bags I'm creating in my head for the future. Maybe a promo will come around when I'm ready to buy. Luckily the sales have applied to all leathers and styles so far.


----------



## TotinScience

I am most definitely a sales buyer. It does make me feel bad because Marco probably doesn't make much off of sales bags, but full price for most of the bags is out of my budget (come think of it, so are most sales prices, but it's a SALE AND PRETTY   )


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> On a somewhat related note , I saw an MK Whitney satchel this weekend that has a similar shape to a Zhoe. I liked the size, the colors, and the external pocket. It's also less expensive . Then I felt the leather . It had a good enough texture but I could tell it was thin with a stiff backing. It didn't feel as luxurious as my MM bags. In the past I would have purchased it. Now I would create a similar MM.


The Zhoe has never been on my radar, but I would love this combination  on a Zhoe, and I’d add the top handle too! I wish Marco would offer navy Nappa again.


----------



## Kylacove

Isn't it pretty. The pink / tan combo is nice too. This is filed away for the next promo. Or before if I can't stand it anymore , lol.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Zhoe has never been on my radar, but I would love this combination  on a Zhoe, and I’d add the top handle too! I wish Marco would offer navy Nappa again.
> View attachment 4089334


I love love love the Zhoe I have 6 of them all different sizes. One of my favorites [emoji3]. Always ask Marco if he has a leather like navy nappa. He might not offer it but he just might have enough left over for one bag especially if it is a smaller bag.


----------



## carterazo

Cloudburst2000 said:


> That is a pretty bag.  What does it look like 'cinched shut'?  Is that kind of like what the Neverful does where the sides can be cinched in?  And what color s that?  It's is purty[emoji813]


Here is an example of the same bag in the simple original design. I love how it looks cinched. Not as pretty as the red, but still lovely.  This is the midi in pebbled leather. (Denim)


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> Do most people wait for promos, or do you go ahead and order when you come up with a perfect leather and style you want?  The smart thing to do would be to order with a sale, but do leathers run out very often? I'm just thinking about a bag and don't know if I should wait on a possible future sale.


I waited too long and by the time I wanted to buy the rust vachetta has gone...


----------



## lignecpq

If it’s limited edition leather, I will just go ahead and not wait for a promo. I missed out on a couple of bags trying to wait for a sale, so I’ve learned my lesson!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love love love the Zhoe I have 6 of them all different sizes. One of my favorites [emoji3]. Always ask Marco if he has a leather like navy nappa. He might not offer it but he just might have enough left over for one bag especially if it is a smaller bag.


That is very true.  Always ask.  I have gotten two leathers that were “gone” for general sales but he was able to find just enough.


----------



## pdxhb

lignecpq said:


> If it’s limited edition leather, I will just go ahead and not wait for a promo. I missed out on a couple of bags trying to wait for a sale, so I’ve learned my lesson!


Ditto!
*sigh* Grey Verona.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Ditto!
> *sigh* Grey Verona.



Ditto

Grey and mud Verona are the two leathers I long for.


----------



## TotinScience

OG violet merinos..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh! OG dark taupe vachetta! That one for sure...


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Zhoe has never been on my radar, but I would love this combination  on a Zhoe, and I’d add the top handle too! I wish Marco would offer navy Nappa again.
> View attachment 4089334


I love love this combination. I think in a Zhoe it would be stunning. I have an artic nappa Zhoe Legend. I think Artic nappa with navy nappa would be amazing. Normally for myself I do not like leather combinations although I love all the combinations other people have chosen. This bag is a totally different story I would do this in a heart beat it is stunning.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I love love this combination. I think in a Zhoe it would be stunning. I have an artic nappa Zhoe Legend. I think Artic nappa with navy nappa would be amazing. Normally for myself I do not like leather combinations although I love all the combinations other people have chosen. This bag is a totally different story I would do this in a heart beat it is stunning.


Arctic is exactly the color I had in mind for the body, along with the navy of course. Maybe one day.....


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Arctic is exactly the color I had in mind for the body, along with the navy of course. Maybe one day.....


I think that will make an amazing bag. If I did not already have an Artic Zhoe I definitely would have had this bag made. I like it so much I might consider it in another color combination.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Arctic is exactly the color I had in mind for the body, along with the navy of course. Maybe one day.....


@Devyn Danielle I asked Marco if he has some navy nappa and although it is not on the list he does have some in stock. Not that I am enabler but as I thought he might have a little navy nappa in his workroom which he does.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> @Devyn Danielle I asked Marco if he has some navy nappa and although it is not on the list he does have some in stock. Not that I am enabler but as I thought he might have a little navy nappa in his workroom which he does.


Oh, this info about navy nappa is dangerous!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> @Devyn Danielle I asked Marco if he has some navy nappa and although it is not on the list he does have some in stock. Not that I am enabler but as I thought he might have a little navy nappa in his workroom which he does.


Oh my! Thank you for that info!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Just an FYI to the ladies with Tulipanos. I wore mine this weekend and used the gap between the inner bag and shell for my cell phone. It seemed the shell ballooned out to make the bag seem bigger when I did that. For a while I was afraid I ordered the wrong size, but the inner bag is perfect.  I used some of the purse key finders to hook over the outer shell and basically "clip" the shell to the inner bag. That makes the entire bag fit better to me. A stiffer leather might not do that, but the nappa/ diamond does. it's dark here, but I may try to add some pictures.


----------



## Kylacove




----------



## Kylacove

Available on Amazon


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4090595


Clever.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Got this from Marco. He said they just received this navy nappa a few days ago.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got this from Marco. He said they just received this navy nappa a few days ago.
> View attachment 4090879


I love the navy nappa it is such a saturated color leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got this from Marco. He said they just received this navy nappa a few days ago.
> View attachment 4090879


That vacchetta is to die for!  I am such a vacchetta fan.


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got this from Marco. He said they just received this navy nappa a few days ago.
> View attachment 4090879



I would love to see these swatches with the dark blue pompei.


----------



## msd_bags

Anybody who can compare hot pink nappa and deep fuchsia merinos please? Photos would be appreciated.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> That vacchetta is to die for!  I am such a vacchetta fan.


I love the look of vacchetta but I do not like the weight. I know Tenkrat has said some of the smaller bags are not that heavy in Vacchetta. I just do not want a heavy bag so have never taken the plunge and bought one.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> That vacchetta is to die for!  I am such a vacchetta fan.


I love the look of vacchetta but I do not like the weight. I know Tenkrat has said some of the smaller bags are not that heavy in Vacchetta. I just do not want a heavy bag so have never taken the plunge and bought one.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I love the look of vacchetta but I do not like the weight. I know Tenkrat has said some of the smaller bags are not that heavy in Vacchetta. I just do not want a heavy bag so have never taken the plunge and bought one.


I am typically not a fan of leather with texture but I love me some vachetta.  I have a Little Muse in the river blue and adore it, dont find it heavy at all.  Now if it was a full size Muse, that would probably be a different story.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am typically not a fan of leather with texture but I love me some vachetta.  I have a Little Muse in the river blue and adore it, dont find it heavy at all.


So many ladies really like vacchetta somehow it does not appeal to me. I am not sure why.  My favorite leather is definitely nappa. I love the look and feel of nappa. I also love the new pompei leather as it reminds me somewhat of nappa. Nice that Marco has all these choices so that everyone finds something to their liking.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> So many ladies really like vacchetta somehow it does not appeal to me. I am not sure why.  My favorite leather is definitely nappa. I love the look and feel of nappa. I also love the new pompei leather as it reminds me somewhat of nappa. Nice that Marco has all these choices so that everyone finds something to their liking.



I think our leather preference is the same!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love the look of vacchetta but I do not like the weight. I know Tenkrat has said some of the smaller bags are not that heavy in Vacchetta. I just do not want a heavy bag so have never taken the plunge and bought one.


I used to worry about weight, but found  with top handles plus shoulders straps I  can swap how I carry a bag so it doesn’t bother me any more. If I am going out and will be walking a long way I take a small light one. I decided I was willing to put up with the weight because of the beauty. My full size Valerie is in vacchetta so  I may  eat these words.  lol.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> So many ladies really like vacchetta somehow it does not appeal to me. I am not sure why.  My favorite leather is definitely nappa. I love the look and feel of nappa. I also love the new pompei leather as it reminds me somewhat of nappa. Nice that Marco has all these choices so that everyone finds something to their liking.


I am with you on the nappa love. While my favorite Marco's leather is still probably Africa (such a rare combo of durability and statement!), but Nappa is definitely a close second or a co-first. It's just so classic in the best way possible!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I used to worry about weight, but found  with top handles plus shoulders straps I  can swap how I carry a bag so it doesn’t bother me any more. If I am going out and will be walking a long way I take a small light one. I decided I was willing to put up with the weight because of the beauty. My full size Valerie is in vacchetta so  I may  eat these words.  lol.


I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THAT VALERIE AND MARVEL IN HER BEAUTY!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> So many ladies really like vacchetta somehow it does not appeal to me. I am not sure why.  My favorite leather is definitely nappa. I love the look and feel of nappa. I also love the new pompei leather as it reminds me somewhat of nappa. Nice that Marco has all these choices so that everyone finds something to their liking.


Vacchetta is my one exception as I also typically pick nappa, Pompeii, and flat calf first.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is strange ....


Sickgrl13 said:


> Vacchetta is my one exception as I also typically pick nappa, Pompeii, and flat calf first.


when I first found this site I was totally into all of the smooth leathers like those you listed.  Then I discovered Africa, vacchetta and my beloved Verona.  I am a convert to texture now!!!!  Especially my Verona.  I have a Theia coming in it and cannot wait!   As someone said earlier MM has something for everyone.


----------



## clu0984

Love the diversity.  I love the nappa colors but just am not a fan of the texture.  So far I prefer merino, pebbles, and Verona leather


----------



## Sickgrl13

Mini Zhoe posing with my Hermès scarf of the day. Under the fluorescent lights is the most true representation of the marine blue nappa. Please excuse the desk clutter.


----------



## thedseer

Merinos is my favorite, though I've only had bags in that, pebbled, africa, and Vachetta. And the special Valentine's special leather. I also prefer the Merinos on some of my bags to the Merinos on others (I have 4 pieces in Merinos). My favorite is the black, though it may also be that the style (full size soulmate) works the best with the leather type. It is one of my most used bags, though not as much in the summer.


----------



## vink

I’m a texture/slouchy girl. Verona is hands down my favorite with Aquila Matte being a very close second for its scrumptious and very nice feeling when get touched. 

I’m so so about the rest. Merino is nice and like a pillow, pebble has many stunning colors and so is Nappa. But I like Verona and Aquila Matte the best.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Mini Zhoe posing with my Hermès scarf of the day. Under the fluorescent lights is the most true representation of the marine blue nappa. Please excuse the desk clutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092131


That is a really lovely bag!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a really lovely bag!



Thank you. Marco is a super star for being able to make my purse wishes come true.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> I CANNOT WAIT TO SEE THAT VALERIE AND MARVEL IN HER BEAUTY!!!



I dying for a Valerie reveal!  Probably won’t get one as I have Mulberry Alexa’s but I completely reserve the right to change my mind. [emoji16]


----------



## lignecpq

Sickgrl13 said:


> I dying for a Valerie reveal!  Probably won’t get one as I have Mulberry Alexa’s but I completely reserve the right to change my mind. [emoji16]



Me too! I’m holding out until I see some mod shots.


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you. Marco is a super star for being able to make my purse wishes come true.


I love how Marco can make the visions in our head come true.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I dying for a Valerie reveal!  Probably won’t get one as I have Mulberry Alexa’s but I completely reserve the right to change my mind. [emoji16]



You make me think... [emoji848] Valerie look like a structured bag and I do order it with structured leather. But if I order it with slouchy leather? Will it slouch and look like Alexa? [emoji848]


----------



## Kylacove

msd_bags said:


> Anybody who can compare hot pink nappa and deep fuchsia merinos please? Photos would be appreciated.


Here you go


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4092844


Much appreciated!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> You make me think... [emoji848] Valerie look like a structured bag and I do order it with structured leather. But if I order it with slouchy leather? Will it slouch and look like Alexa? [emoji848]


That is an excellent question.  I wonder.  I am not a slouchy bag person but the Alexa has a perfect balance of slouch and structure so that it doesn't end up a trash bag.  It sits nicely on the hip during cross body wear.  My only gripe is the closure and the straps flapping around when I walk, which is why the Valerie is quite tempting as it doesn't have that construction.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Anyone out there with OG dark violet merinos find it scratches pretty easily?  The leather texture is quite different from other merinos MM bags: very smooth and powdery. I have not used it heavily and the scratches don’t rub out with a finger.   I will ask Marco’s opinion but I would ask here too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> That is an excellent question.  I wonder.  I am not a slouchy bag person but the Alexa has a perfect balance of slouch and structure so that it doesn't end up a trash bag.  It sits nicely on the hip during cross body wear.  My only gripe is the closure and the straps flapping around when I walk, which is why the Valerie is quite tempting as it doesn't have that construction.



I actually had a conversation with Marco about a less structured leather for my Valerie, Verona versus Vacchetta.  He replied that the satchel style by its very nature calls for a structured leather. Just passing this on for whatever use it might be.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I actually had a conversation with Marco about a less structured leather for my Valerie, Verona versus Vacchetta.  He replied that the satchel style by its very nature calls for a structured leather. Just passing this on for whatever use it might be.


That's interesting considering many school bag satchels are slouchy. Maybe he's just speaking of his own design.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> That's interesting considering many school bag satchels are slouchy. Maybe he's just speaking of his own design.


Lol I am sure he was speaking from his creative design perspective for sure.  HIS bag.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Much appreciated!! Thanks so much!


OMG I Love that hot pink Nappa.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I am sure he was speaking from his creative design perspective for sure.  HIS bag.


 Then again on his blog post he says all of his leathers are perfect for Valerie lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Probably he reinforces the slouchy leathers to get them stiff which makes a heavy bag. He probably prefers the stiffer leathers for the style so there isn't dead weight in the purse, which is never a plus. If my purse is weighty it better be a vachetta or Verona bag that captures my heart with the variegation. If it's a normal nappa, pebbled or merinos I wouldn't be happy with it feeling like a weighty leather. I guess that's one reason I don't like pebbled even though the colors are the best! Especially lively pink, cyber yellow and agean blue. The weight feels unfair given the average quality of the leather. I'm only willing to deal with non lightweight leathers for vachetta or Verona. Otherwise they better be light like merinos or nappa. But that's just me! 
I do have a plum pebbled midi Selene that's a bit heavy but so pretty I just deal.


----------



## lignecpq

I’ve searched the thread about Dark Taupe Vacchetta, and read mixed reviews. From what I understand, the most recent batch is not the same as the first one. What are your opinions about this color? 

I considering a neutral (not black) Grande Aura or Valerie. 

Also do any of you have a bag in Turbulence pebbled leather? I asked Marco to send a picture of the swatch. He said it’s a dark warm grey.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Anyone out there with OG dark violet merinos find it scratches pretty easily?  The leather texture is quite different from other merinos MM bags: very smooth and powdery. I have not used it heavily and the scratches don’t rub out with a finger.   I will ask Marco’s opinion but I would ask here too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093062


@Sickgrl13, my Penny midi in this leather behaves in the exact same way. I use her everyday as an an essentials bag/purse organizer inside my work bags, and she acquires and loses some new scratches and spots almost daily . I have a lambskin bag from Rough & Tumble and  interestingly, that leather behaves in the same way. Something about this silky powdery texture that makes it prone to scratches, but also makes it roll with them all the same. Enjoy this one of a kind item


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New glitter pompei colors added, Bordeaux, blue, and pewter....plus a sale on Pompei leathers!

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/eureka-three-new-glitter-pompei-colors.html


----------



## mleleigh

I find that glitter pewter intriguing, I wonder how color accurate the rendering is.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I find that glitter pewter intriguing, I wonder how color accurate the rendering is.


I love the pewter glitter Pompei.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> @Sickgrl13, my Penny midi in this leather behaves in the exact same way. I use her everyday as an an essentials bag/purse organizer inside my work bags, and she acquires and loses some new scratches and spots almost daily . I have a lambskin bag from Rough & Tumble and  interestingly, that leather behaves in the same way. Something about this silky powdery texture that makes it prone to scratches, but also makes it roll with them all the same. Enjoy this one of a kind item


Thank you, good to know that it is normal.  I am hoping that the scratches will blend back into the patina.


----------



## Bagwis

Hi ladies wanted to ask if pompei is heavier than say a Nappa or a pebbled? I only have this two leathers to compare it with. Haven't been in this forum for awhile but Valerie made me interested again. Advice much appreciated.


----------



## mleleigh

Bagwis said:


> Hi ladies wanted to ask if pompei is heavier than say a Nappa or a pebbled? I only have this two leathers to compare it with. Haven't been in this forum for awhile but Valerie made me interested again. Advice much appreciated.



Marco said that Pompei is lighter than pebbled. Here’s his full quote from the blog:

_“Pompei is perfect to create quite structured bags. It is thicker than Merinos and Nappa but the weight is less than Pebbled. It creates an effect similar to Natural Flat Calf. It is a long lasting leather, ideal for daily stress. The surface has stunning light, not glossy but not matte, just beautiful light!”_


----------



## vink

lignecpq said:


> I’ve searched the thread about Dark Taupe Vacchetta, and read mixed reviews. From what I understand, the most recent batch is not the same as the first one. What are your opinions about this color?
> 
> I considering a neutral (not black) Grande Aura or Valerie.
> 
> Also do any of you have a bag in Turbulence pebbled leather? I asked Marco to send a picture of the swatch. He said it’s a dark warm grey.


I have the second batch of dark taupe vacchetta and it's smooth.  The color is still very nice and I think is similar to the first batch,  but the texture is different.  From the photo,  it seems like the first batch has some texture to it, while my second batch is very smooth and has no texture at all.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> New glitter pompei colors added, Bordeaux, blue, and pewter....plus a sale on Pompei leathers!
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/eureka-three-new-glitter-pompei-colors.html
> 
> View attachment 4093709
> View attachment 4093710


They're all gorgeous!


----------



## vink

My little Valeries arrive. I haven't had time to take photo of them yet, but I promise I'll this week. 

I actually ordered 3. One in blush pink Pompeii, one in sugarcane Pompeii, and one in cherry red Nappa. 

Seeing them in different leather,  I think I can understand why Marco would recommend a more structured leather for this style.  

It has so many line created by leather and seams and almost all the seams are outside seams. If the leather is soft,  very likely it can be crushed and try to slouch while the outside seems will try to hold on and keep it structures.  I already see this image coming with my Nappa little Valerie. So,  I think this is why Marco prefer structured leather for this style. 

Mulberry Alexa has an inside seams which I think the slouchiness won't disturb it or even the edge of it.  

Anyway,  since I haven't used mine, I'll have to see how the slouchiness is she will play out.  

Anyway,  little Valerie is a small bag for me. Small to medium, perhaps.  Look like it'll fit the daily essential just fine, but it's definitely not a big bag.  

I'll report more when I get to be home again.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

You are killing us by not taking pics immediately!


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> My little Valeries arrive. I haven't had time to take photo of them yet, but I promise I'll this week.
> 
> I actually ordered 3. One in blush pink Pompeii, one in sugarcane Pompeii, and one in cherry red Nappa.
> 
> Seeing them in different leather,  I think I can understand why Marco would recommend a more structured leather for this style.
> 
> It has so many line created by leather and seams and almost all the seams are outside seams. If the leather is soft,  very likely it can be crushed and try to slouch while the outside seems will try to hold on and keep it structures.  I already see this image coming with my Nappa little Valerie. So,  I think this is why Marco prefer structured leather for this style.
> 
> Mulberry Alexa has an inside seams which I think the slouchiness won't disturb it or even the edge of it.
> 
> Anyway,  since I haven't used mine, I'll have to see how the slouchiness is she will play out.
> 
> Anyway,  little Valerie is a small bag for me. Small to medium, perhaps.  Look like it'll fit the daily essential just fine, but it's definitely not a big bag.
> 
> I'll report more when I get to be home again.


please please post pics!! I can't decide if I want to order one for this sale, but I am reluctant with no mod or reference shots of any kind to go by!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> please please post pics!! I can't decide if I want to order one for this sale, but I am reluctant with no mod or reference shots of any kind to go by!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are killing us by not taking pics immediately!


Don't meant to be mean,  but I'm now away for the family camp and will go back tomorrow. So, for another 24 hrs,  please  [emoji28]  I promise it'll be up in time if you want to order during the sale.  My time zone is earlier here.  [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> My little Valeries arrive. I haven't had time to take photo of them yet, but I promise I'll this week.
> 
> I actually ordered 3. One in blush pink Pompeii, one in sugarcane Pompeii, and one in cherry red Nappa.
> 
> Seeing them in different leather,  I think I can understand why Marco would recommend a more structured leather for this style.
> 
> It has so many line created by leather and seams and almost all the seams are outside seams. If the leather is soft,  very likely it can be crushed and try to slouch while the outside seems will try to hold on and keep it structures.  I already see this image coming with my Nappa little Valerie. So,  I think this is why Marco prefer structured leather for this style.
> 
> Mulberry Alexa has an inside seams which I think the slouchiness won't disturb it or even the edge of it.
> 
> Anyway,  since I haven't used mine, I'll have to see how the slouchiness is she will play out.
> 
> Anyway,  little Valerie is a small bag for me. Small to medium, perhaps.  Look like it'll fit the daily essential just fine, but it's definitely not a big bag.
> 
> I'll report more when I get to be home again.


I cannot wait to see your lovely new bags. I was so tempted by the blush Pompeii and the only reason I did not get it was because I have a crystal pink Daphne but when I spoke to Marco he said it was a very different color. Perhaps I will get a blush Pompeii bag as my next bag.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Don't meant to be mean,  but I'm now away for the family camp and will go back tomorrow. So, for another 24 hrs,  please  [emoji28]  I promise it'll be up in time if you want to order during the sale.  My time zone is earlier here.  [emoji4]


Enjoy the time away with your family and hopefully the wonderful camping.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Don't meant to be mean,  but I'm now away for the family camp and will go back tomorrow. So, for another 24 hrs,  please  [emoji28]  I promise it'll be up in time if you want to order during the sale.  My time zone is earlier here.  [emoji4]


haha it's all in good jest . I am just so excited to see the Little Valerie in the wild ! Enjoy your wonderful time!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> New glitter pompei colors added, Bordeaux, blue, and pewter....plus a sale on Pompei leathers!
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/eureka-three-new-glitter-pompei-colors.html
> 
> View attachment 4093709
> View attachment 4093710


I like the look of Bordeaux and pewter but for the life of me, I can't see where it would fit in my warderobe.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I like the look of Bordeaux and pewter but for the life of me, I can't see where it would fit in my warderobe.


I also love the pewter. I have a pewter bag from BE and I use it all the time. I find it to be a very versatile. I use it during the day at night. I find pewter to be a more neutral shiny leather. Not sure if I am explaining myself well. I also find the lead Africa to be a neutral shiny leather another leather that I use all the time. Some of the shiny leathers I feel are not as versatile as pewter or the lead. That is just a personal opinion. Although I have thrown out all the rules when it comes to what bags I use and when. I used to follow all the so called rules now I where what I want when I want. Having said that pewter I find to be very versatile it goes with everything. I love love love this pewter Pompeii.


----------



## djfmn

Anyone taking advantage of the Pompeii sale this weekend? I really like Pompeii leathers it reminds me a lot of nappa. I just cannot buy another bag as tempted as I am especially with the new glitter Pompeii leathers. The pewter is so tempting!!!


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Pompeii sale this weekend? I really like Pompeii leathers it reminds me a lot of nappa. I just cannot buy another bag as tempted as I am especially with the new glitter Pompeii leathers. The pewter is so tempting!!!



I’m seriously considering it! I just asked Marco for a pic of dark grey Pompei next to pewter glitter. I’m hoping that picture will give me a good idea of if pewter leans more toward brown or grey.


----------



## bonniekir

mleleigh said:


> I’m seriously considering it! I just asked Marco for a pic of dark grey Pompei next to pewter glitter. I’m hoping that picture will give me a good idea of if pewter leans more toward brown or grey.



Lol.. me too!


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I’m seriously considering it! I just asked Marco for a pic of dark grey Pompei next to pewter glitter. I’m hoping that picture will give me a good idea of if pewter leans more toward brown or grey.


You are tempting me I love the pewter glitter Pompeii. Please post the photo when you get it.


----------



## Kylacove

I can't wait to see Vink's sugar can Valerie. I don't think I've seen a reveal of the sugar cane color.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Pompeii sale this weekend? I really like Pompeii leathers it reminds me a lot of nappa. I just cannot buy another bag as tempted as I am especially with the new glitter Pompeii leathers. The pewter is so tempting!!!


I have done enough purchasing that I should hold off. The pewter is really nice though! I’m addit it to my wishlist - thinking either a Stella or Zhoe with light gunmetal HW.
Can’t wait to see photos of the leather for further dreaming!!!!!


----------



## mleleigh

If I can make a color decision, I already know which style I want - a Muse Midi with central zip compartment + top zip and red lining.

I also love the light grey Pompei, however I have a busy 12 month old and it probably would not be the most forgiving choice at this point.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I have done enough purchasing that I should hold off. The pewter is really nice though! I’m addit it to my wishlist - thinking either a Stella or Zhoe with light gunmetal HW.
> Can’t wait to see photos of the leather for further dreaming!!!!!


I love both those choices although I know I would probably pick the Zhoe because of its versatility and size.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I also love the pewter. I have a pewter bag from BE and I use it all the time. I find it to be a very versatile. I use it during the day at night. I find pewter to be a more neutral shiny leather. Not sure if I am explaining myself well. I also find the lead Africa to be a neutral shiny leather another leather that I use all the time. Some of the shiny leathers I feel are not as versatile as pewter or the lead. That is just a personal opinion. Although I have thrown out all the rules when it comes to what bags I use and when. I used to follow all the so called rules now I where what I want when I want. Having said that pewter I find to be very versatile it goes with everything. I love love love this pewter Pompeii.


Maybe because I have a Little Muse in silver glitter Pompei that I am struggling with the usefulness of pewter?  Although pewter and Bordeaux would look lovely as a colorblock combo!


djfmn said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Pompeii sale this weekend? I really like Pompeii leathers it reminds me a lot of nappa. I just cannot buy another bag as tempted as I am especially with the new glitter Pompeii leathers. The pewter is so tempting!!!


  Alas, I am going to behave.


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> You are tempting me I love the pewter glitter Pompeii. Please post the photo when you get it.


Did you get your sugar cane Tulipano shell?


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Did you get your sugar cane Tulipano shell?


Not yet.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco how accurate the picture of the pewter glitter Pompei leather is. He responded very accurate especially on a good pic screen.


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I love both those choices although I know I would probably pick the Zhoe because of its versatility and size.


Do you add a zipper closure to your Zhoe Legends or is the closure secure enough with just the flap?


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Do you add a zipper closure to your Zhoe Legends or is the closure secure enough with just the flap?



Mine doesn’t have zipper closure and it’s secure enough. I have not had episodes of accidental opening. The snap button closes tight.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also love the pewter. I have a pewter bag from BE and I use it all the time. I find it to be a very versatile. I use it during the day at night. I find pewter to be a more neutral shiny leather. Not sure if I am explaining myself well. I also find the lead Africa to be a neutral shiny leather another leather that I use all the time. Some of the shiny leathers I feel are not as versatile as pewter or the lead. That is just a personal opinion. Although I have thrown out all the rules when it comes to what bags I use and when. I used to follow all the so called rules now I where what I want when I want. Having said that pewter I find to be very versatile it goes with everything. I love love love this pewter Pompeii.


I also carry a pewter bag all the time and it goes with most everything I wear. The one I have which is not an MM is a subtle metallic though, not really glitzy or shiny. The pewter Pompeii looks subtle to me and would probably be very versatile.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Do you add a zipper closure to your Zhoe Legends or is the closure secure enough with just the flap?


I have not added a zipper closure to my Zhoe legends. I have it completely secure with just the flap. I have never had it open accidentally. I personally would not feel the need to add a zipper closure.


----------



## Kylacove

Good to know. Some ladies have added a zipper so I was curious.  I have had flap bags of other brands open on me.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Anyone taking advantage of the Pompeii sale this weekend? I really like Pompeii leathers it reminds me a lot of nappa. I just cannot buy another bag as tempted as I am especially with the new glitter Pompeii leathers. The pewter is so tempting!!!



I’m not. I just got my big shipment. But from what I only got to touch mine, the Pompei is really for structured bag which is rarely my thing. But I may change my mind for a full size Valerie in Bordeaux. But that will have to wait until I get home and try on all my Little Valerie first. 

The sugarcane surprised me since it does not exactly reflect light as crazy as the diamond leather and so super smooth. I think this leather could be  prefect for any structured day-time bag. It also may actually make a neat and sophisticated clutch. I like the shine and sheen that I saw when I unpack the box. It made good impression on me. But it’s definitely structured compare to the Nappa I ordered, too. The Nappa already soften a bit and I know it’ll get even more soften with time. I may even have to go back and check the tag to see if it’s really Nappa, not Merino. But that’ll have to wait until tonight


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I can't wait to see Vink's sugar can Valerie. I don't think I've seen a reveal of the sugar cane color.



I can tell you right now it’s definitely a light pastel pastel blue. I tried to find the exact shade on the color chart, but afraid my memory may quite be fuzzy so.... [emoji28] But the photo on the blog is quite accurate. That’s what I can tell. [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> I can tell you right now it’s definitely a light pastel pastel blue. I tried to find the exact shade on the color chart, but afraid my memory may quite be fuzzy so.... [emoji28] But the photo on the blog is quite accurate. That’s what I can tell. [emoji4]


I posted a picture of a sugarcane Pompei cuff some pages ago which I think reflected the color pretty well. @vink is dead on with her description.


----------



## Kylacove

I have a swatch of the sugar cane . Just wondering how an entire bag in it would look.


----------



## Bagwis

mleleigh said:


> Marco said that Pompei is lighter than pebbled. Here’s his full quote from the blog:
> 
> _“Pompei is perfect to create quite structured bags. It is thicker than Merinos and Nappa but the weight is less than Pebbled. It creates an effect similar to Natural Flat Calf. It is a long lasting leather, ideal for daily stress. The surface has stunning light, not glossy but not matte, just beautiful light!”_


Thank you.


----------



## lignecpq

vink said:


> I have the second batch of dark taupe vacchetta and it's smooth.  The color is still very nice and I think is similar to the first batch,  but the texture is different.  From the photo,  it seems like the first batch has some texture to it, while my second batch is very smooth and has no texture at all.



Thanks so much for the info. I really want a dark taupe bag, but am afraid Valerie in vachetta would be very heavy....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

lignecpq said:


> Thanks so much for the info. I really want a dark taupe bag, but am afraid Valerie in vachetta would be very heavy....



The dark taupe nappa looks very much like the dark taupe vachetta second batch. That would be a lightweight option.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I have a swatch of the sugar cane . Just wondering how an entire bag in it would look.


I will let you know as soon as I get my outer Little Tulipano bag in Sugar cane. I can't wait as I think it will be such a lovely contrast with the amethyst Pompeii. The amethyst Pompeii is such a stunning vibrant color.


----------



## vink

Sorry to keep you girls waiting! 

I find this is the best photo of mine to represent sugarcane Glitter Pompei.


----------



## vink

There’re other photos, too, according to the light.


----------



## vink

Little Valerie is no way a big bag. I’d call it small even. But some people may call it medium so, I’ll settle for small-medium. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Inside of the Little Valerie has a zipper on one side and a double slip pocket on another side.

My lining for the sugarcane is sage, in case you wonder. [emoji4] I seems to pick only a usual favorite from their dozen lineups. [emoji28] 

View attachment 4095558


View attachment 4095559


----------



## vink

The photo doesn’t show up. I’ll upload them again. 







With “Wonder” inside, there’re a bit more than half of the space left. 




Since I’m a big bag girl, I’d consider Little Valerie a play bag for me. It’s cute and seems to hold stuff enough for the day just fine. 

IHMO, Glitter Pompei is not hard. It can bend, but it holds structure well. This means if you want to stuff it a bit, that should be ok. And it won’t soften up easily so after getting stuffed, it’d still look like new. And consider all the hardware visible on this bag, the leather is light. I can see why Marco would recommend this leather for this style the most.


----------



## vink

And yes. Sugarcane is quite a blue chameleon. In some light or corner of the eye, even with same lighting, it’ll look like some blue, but when that angle changes, the blue will turn into another blue.  

I hope my review is in time for anyone who want to take the benefit of the Pompei sale. [emoji28]


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you vink. I think sugar cane would look great paired with a darker blue. Just need to decide on a style.


----------



## TotinScience

Thanks so much, @vink! This bag seems like a perfect size!


----------



## VanBod1525

My Penelope Messenger and Polsino cuffs are going to be delivered tomorrow. Super excited!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Sorry to keep you girls waiting!
> 
> I find this is the best photo of mine to represent sugarcane Glitter Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 4095516


OMG, that is so cute. I love it and it makes me want mine to GET HERE!!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> There’re other photos, too, according to the light.
> 
> View attachment 4095520
> 
> 
> View attachment 4095525


Just gorgeous Vink. I love your new bag. This style is not normally my favorite but I am loving yours and could be tempted!!!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Thank you vink. I think sugar cane would look great paired with a darker blue. Just need to decide on a style.


Kylacove that combination would be stunning. Of course my vote goes to a Zhoe or an Aura in those colors - more towards the Zhoe!! The sugar cane pompei with the navy nappa amazing.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Thank you vink. I think sugar cane would look great paired with a darker blue. Just need to decide on a style.



I wonder how glitter blue and sugar cane Pompei would look together!


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> I wonder how glitter blue and sugar cane Pompei would look together!


Marco said it would look gorgeous. Middle section and front frames in dark blue and front and back flaps in sugar cane for Zhoe Legend.  Placed my order today.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Thank you vink. I think sugar cane would look great paired with a darker blue. Just need to decide on a style.


How about the new pompei blue shown in the most recent blog? I would love to see a pic of those two together.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Marco said it would look gorgeous. Middle section and front frames in dark blue and front and back flaps in sugar cane for Zhoe Legend.  Placed my order today.


Oooh! I can't wait to see your bag!


----------



## Kylacove

I've been tempted by the sugarcane since it came out but didn't think I wanted an entire bag with it. The bluette pompei really didn't strike me as the correct color to go with it. When this new darker blue came out and a promo to go with it, I couldn't resist creating my first Zhoe Legend. Now for the agony of waiting. I'll distract myself with all the Valerie reveals that seem to be coming up.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I wonder how glitter blue and sugar cane Pompei would look together!


I think it would look really good. I love that combination it would make an amazing bag.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I've been tempted by the sugarcane since it came out but didn't think I wanted an entire bag with it. The bluette pompei really didn't strike me as the correct color to go with it. When this new darker blue came out and a promo to go with it, I couldn't resist creating my first Zhoe Legend. Now for the agony of waiting. I'll distract myself with all the Valerie reveals that seem to be coming up.


I cannot wait to see your Zhoe Legend it is such a great combination.


----------



## Taimi

Hello ladies! [emoji3] I’m eagerly waiting for my amethyst Valerie satchel to arrive, but the waiting continues as it hasn’t even shipped yet. Does anyone have a swatch sheet of the all pompei colours? I find it quite difficult to search all colours available. I’d love to see some proper pics of the orange pompei. I’m still lusting for an orange bag..


----------



## TotinScience

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji3] I’m eagerly waiting for my amethyst Valerie satchel to arrive, but the waiting continues as it hasn’t even shipped yet. Does anyone have a swatch sheet of the all pompei colours? I find it quite difficult to search all colours available. I’d love to see some proper pics of the orange pompei. I’m still lusting for an orange bag..


@Taimi, you and I are on the same wavelength! The bag you ordered is exactly what I am on the fence about at the moment - amethyst L Valerie with dark gunmetal hw! And the other day I saw one of those obnoxiously orange cars and thought to myself that I want a bag in that color .


----------



## mleleigh

dark grey Pompei vs. pewter glitter swatch comparison over on the reference thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.975530/page-3#post-32345441


----------



## Taimi

TotinScience said:


> @Taimi, you and I are on the same wavelength! The bag you ordered is exactly what I am on the fence about at the moment - amethyst L Valerie with dark gunmetal hw! And the other day I saw one of those obnoxiously orange cars and thought to myself that I want a bag in that color .



Ha ha, we really are on the same wavelength then. [emoji1]


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> @Taimi, you and I are on the same wavelength! The bag you ordered is exactly what I am on the fence about at the moment - amethyst L Valerie with dark gunmetal hw! And the other day I saw one of those obnoxiously orange cars and thought to myself that I want a bag in that color .


I have an obnoxiously orange Reed Krakoff boxer and I love it!  I highly recommend getting an orange bag.

Has anyone asked Marco about  making a mini Diva (bucket) bag?  I like the look of a bucket bag, but I don't need such a large size.  Plus, a bucket is notorious for being a trash bag, and a mini one would make navigating the contents easier.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji3] I’m eagerly waiting for my amethyst Valerie satchel to arrive, but the waiting continues as it hasn’t even shipped yet. Does anyone have a swatch sheet of the all pompei colours? I find it quite difficult to search all colours available. I’d love to see some proper pics of the orange pompei. I’m still lusting for an orange bag..


I have not seen a swatch with the orange or any of the newer Pompei colors. All I have is the swatch with the sugar cane, pewter, everose and silver. I have a bag in Amethyst Pompei. I have an orange nappa Zhoe and I love it. I find it very easy to wear and although I was concerned when I first ordered it that it was not a practical color I have found that not to be the case. I bought my orange Zhoe in October of 2014 when Marco first started his line and it still looks new. It has worn really well as I use it quite often. Although I must admit I do look after my bags. I pack them with tissue paper and store them in their dustbag. I also clean them and moisturize them periodically.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am still wishing he would do an Arianna midi but I don't know if he does midi versions years after a style's release... :/


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have an obnoxiously orange Reed Krakoff boxer and I love it!  I highly recommend getting an orange bag.
> 
> Has anyone asked Marco about  making a mini Diva (bucket) bag?  I like the look of a bucket bag, but I don't need such a large size.  Plus, a bucket is notorious for being a trash bag, and a mini one would make navigating the contents easier.


Yes, I love orange and find it works for most of my wardrobe!! 

I'm dreaming of a small slouchy bag to get in that amazing purple Verona. The Sabrina midi might be right but I'm not sure yet! A little bucket bag would be an adorable slouchy style too. Am I being greedy in wanting to see the autumn styles already, LOL?

P.S. @vink your new bag just exudes quality!! Congrats on a gorgeous choice


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, I love orange and find it works for most of my wardrobe!!
> 
> I'm dreaming of a small slouchy bag to get in that amazing purple Verona. The Sabrina midi might be right but I'm not sure yet! A little bucket bag would be an adorable slouchy style too. Am I being greedy in wanting to see the autumn styles already, LOL?
> 
> P.S. @vink your new bag just exudes quality!! Congrats on a gorgeous choice



Thanks! I’m loving them, too. I promise someone I’ll start wearing them today and give them feedback on how I like it. Although I’m still not feel like changing out from Juliet, I think I’ll have to. But it’ll be such a tremendous downsizing for me. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji3] I’m eagerly waiting for my amethyst Valerie satchel to arrive, but the waiting continues as it hasn’t even shipped yet. Does anyone have a swatch sheet of the all pompei colours? I find it quite difficult to search all colours available. I’d love to see some proper pics of the orange pompei. I’m still lusting for an orange bag..


I love love the amethyst Pompei leather Little Muse I have been using. Can't wait to see your Valerie in amethyst.


----------



## Pautinka

My Sabrina Midi arrived today. It is the perfect colour and smells amazing. Marco was great at staying in touch and even custom cut the free cuff without me asking so that it wouldn't be too big. The leather is beautiful and the leather strap is perfect. I am not too sure about the quality of the metal chain (the bolts seem rather tinny) and am a little disappointed that one side doesn't seem as attentively stitched as the other. All in all though, I am pretty pleased. The leather and general quality is certainly as good as my Longchamp bags which cost over double what this bag cost. I am also attaching a photo of the swatch card I received. I would definitely consider using Marco again.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Show the cuff!


----------



## Pautinka

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Show the cuff!


It's in the first photo to the right of the bag, but here's a close-up for you! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ok. This is a little musing which feel free to call me crazy. 

Like I said, I think the little Valerie feels more like a play bag for me since I usually carry a ton everyday. But am I nuts when I started to change into this bag in blush Pompei thinking how good it could be if I have another one in full size Merino? 

I know the softness of Merino will probably make the edge on the outside stitches prone to cracking, but suddenly I just can’t stop thinking. I think I must be crazy. Please don’t tell me I’m the only one that have this crazy idea like this. It never happen to me before. Normally I just settle with what I have very fast and never start dreaming right away. I think I’m a little insane now. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## vink

Pautinka said:


> It's in the first photo to the right of the bag, but here's a close-up for you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096500



The color is gorgeous! Bluette Pompei?


----------



## Pautinka

vink said:


> The color is gorgeous! Bluette Pompei?


No, it's Bluette Merinos! The colour is fab - vibrant but without being too electric.


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Ok. This is a little musing which feel free to call me crazy.
> 
> Like I said, I think the little Valerie feels more like a play bag for me since I usually carry a ton everyday. But am I nuts when I started to change into this bag in blush Pompei thinking how good it could be if I have another one in full size Merino?
> 
> I know the softness of Merino will probably make the edge on the outside stitches prone to cracking, but suddenly I just can’t stop thinking. I think I must be crazy. Please don’t tell me I’m the only one that have this crazy idea like this. It never happen to me before. Normally I just settle with what I have very fast and never start dreaming right away. I think I’m a little insane now. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


I create more bags than my wallet can stand. I try to narrow my creations to 1 or 2 have to haves and make note of the rest. It helps control the "insanity" part even though I have purchased more bags than I thought I would.


----------



## Kylacove

All of the above was just to say, vink, you are not alone.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Ok. This is a little musing which feel free to call me crazy.
> 
> Like I said, I think the little Valerie feels more like a play bag for me since I usually carry a ton everyday. But am I nuts when I started to change into this bag in blush Pompei thinking how good it could be if I have another one in full size Merino?
> 
> I know the softness of Merino will probably make the edge on the outside stitches prone to cracking, but suddenly I just can’t stop thinking. I think I must be crazy. Please don’t tell me I’m the only one that have this crazy idea like this. It never happen to me before. Normally I just settle with what I have very fast and never start dreaming right away. I think I’m a little insane now. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


Well, I personally never do anything like that. I am totally disciplined and buy only what I need and what is always on sale.
Anyone believe this?


----------



## TotinScience

Has anyone ordered anything in Flamingo yet? That color speaks to me


----------



## Rikireads

Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️


----------



## TotinScience

Rikireads said:


> Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4096894
> View attachment 4096895
> View attachment 4096896


It is so very lovely!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Rikireads said:


> Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4096894
> View attachment 4096895
> View attachment 4096896


Love it!!!!!  Cannot wait to get mine but MM is having a hardware problem...his hw supplier let themselves run out of rivets so mine has been delayed for a week or so.  But MM is on top of it and will speed things along as much as he can! As usual he is apologetic when it is not even his fault.  Such a sweetie.  So I will enjoy looking at yours! !!


----------



## djfmn

Rikireads said:


> Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4096894
> View attachment 4096895
> View attachment 4096896


OMG love it the lining is amazing. Love the leather and the bag just gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> OMG love it the lining is amazing. Love the leather and the bag just gorgeous.


I agree about the lining; it is perfect.


----------



## Rikireads

Thanks, Ladies! I was on a girlfriends' trip when it arrived and I couldn't wait to open it! I am in love and happy to have a forum  where I can share that love with others!


----------



## TotinScience

Rikireads said:


> Thanks, Ladies! I was on a girlfriends' trip when it arrived and I couldn't wait to open it! I am in love and happy to have a forum  where I can share that love with others!


any chance we can convince you of a quick mod shot ? Is it it a Little one? I am just dying to see what it looks like on a person!


----------



## Rikireads

She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.


----------



## TotinScience

Thank you! While I am still not a massive fan of the "standing up" top handle when the bag is suspended, as a handheld it's so incredibly elegant!


----------



## mleleigh

Rikireads said:


> She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.
> View attachment 4096922
> View attachment 4096924
> View attachment 4096926



Such a cute bag!! and it really suits you


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Rikireads said:


> She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.
> View attachment 4096922
> View attachment 4096924
> View attachment 4096926


That is adorable! Is it annoying trying to get into the bag?


----------



## christinemliu

Rikireads said:


> She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.
> View attachment 4096922
> View attachment 4096924
> View attachment 4096926


Oh... Wow...thank you for the mod shots. Beautiful! I think "she" actually looks better in action.


----------



## Rikireads

Devyn Danielle said:


> That is adorable! Is it annoying trying to get into the bag?



That was a concern for me; however, the hardware was a breeze to open and close.


----------



## vink

Rikireads said:


> Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4096894
> View attachment 4096895
> View attachment 4096896



That’s so beautiful!


----------



## djfmn

Rikireads said:


> She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.
> View attachment 4096922
> View attachment 4096924
> View attachment 4096926


Amazing great bag and such good mod shots.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Rikireads said:


> She’s a Little Valerie. Here are pictures: on shoulder, crossbody and hand held.  I am 5’7” tall.
> View attachment 4096922
> View attachment 4096924
> View attachment 4096926


Thank you for posting mods shots.  Little Valerie is soooooo tempting.  The bag straps just scream for color blocking.


----------



## vink

My bag of choice today. Little Valerie in blush Pompei with GHW. 




As much as I love blue as a color and sugarcane is such a sweet sweet color, I feel that pairing it with little Valerie makes it too young for me. I decide to gift it to my niece who turn 15 last week. She’ll come pick it up this evening. Finger crossed that she’ll like it as much as I do. [emoji4] 

I also have another one in Cherry red Nappa which I’m on the fence between gifting it to another niece for simply keep it for myself. But I’ll make a decision on that later. [emoji4] 

The Pompei is surprisingly light and bendy. I mean it can bend while holding its shape very well. And it’s super smooth like a nice skating rink or fine china. I’m surprised I like touching it. This may become my choice of leather if I want to order a structured bags from Marco again.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> I have not seen a swatch with the orange or any of the newer Pompei colors. All I have is the swatch with the sugar cane, pewter, everose and silver. I have a bag in Amethyst Pompei. I have an orange nappa Zhoe and I love it. I find it very easy to wear and although I was concerned when I first ordered it that it was not a practical color I have found that not to be the case. I bought my orange Zhoe in October of 2014 when Marco first started his line and it still looks new. It has worn really well as I use it quite often. Although I must admit I do look after my bags. I pack them with tissue paper and store them in their dustbag. I also clean them and moisturize them periodically.





djfmn said:


> I love love the amethyst Pompei leather Little Muse I have been using. Can't wait to see your Valerie in amethyst.



I’ve seen photos of your lovely orange Zhoe and it’s gorgeous!  Lovely to hear that it has worn well too. [emoji4] I can’t stop thinking about an orange bag so I really have to go for it. Yesterday I played with an idea of ordering it now from the sale, a Valerie satchel or grande Aura in orange pompei leather, but I decided to wait until my first Valerie arrives, because then I know which one I prefer more.


----------



## Cloudburst2000

carterazo said:


> Here is an example of the same bag in the simple original design. I love how it looks cinched. Not as pretty as the red, but still lovely.  This is the midi in pebbled leather. (Denim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089385


Thanks for the photo!  I don't think I would mind loosing the 'cinched' feature.  I would rather have the extra zipper protection during travel (especially with crowded airports).  I think the 'cinched' look would matter more if I were planning on using this bag as a regular day-to-day bag, but this bag would only be used for travel.  I HATE carrying big bags on the daily.  All of my bags for regular use are small/mini.  So losing that 'cinched' look won't bother me at all.


----------



## jaspearl

I've been using my Calista in merinos, i really love this texture. So light and the bag is super floppy and nice to hug! 

I find that this bag is huge and fits way more than what i usually carry, which actually results in me throwing in more things than i actually need to carry! 

All in all, a great bag although i do feel like the leather is the thin sort and might accumulate scratches easily since i don't pamper my bags.


----------



## jaspearl

Just wondering, if i live in Singapore and it's super humid here, do i need to moisturise my bags? Or should i be buying a dehumidifier instead? 

I've never really thought much about bag care. 

I just pack with the tissue the bags come it and that's it...


----------



## mleleigh

Sauro Tan Vacchetta group bespoke - 20%  off + complimentary luggage sleeve if desired. Minimum 5 orders. Details on the blog:
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/soulmate-in-sauro-tan-vacchetta.html?m=1


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jaspearl said:


> Just wondering, if i live in Singapore and it's super humid here, do i need to moisturise my bags? Or should i be buying a dehumidifier instead?
> 
> I've never really thought much about bag care.
> 
> I just pack with the tissue the bags come it and that's it...


I live in So Fl so I understand humidity lol. That being said I don’t think moisturizing is necessary, but I do it a few times a year with an all in one cleaner/moisturizer . I used to have issues with mildew on bags, but after buying a small dehumidifier a few years ago, no issues. I bought one of the Eva-dry  models off Amazon.


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Sauro Tan Vacchetta group bespoke - 20%  off + complimentary luggage sleeve if desired. Minimum 5 orders. Details on the blog:
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/soulmate-in-sauro-tan-vacchetta.html?m=1


@Devyn Danielle , didn't you wish for a sauro tan Valerie with dark brown nappa straps ?


----------



## the_baglover

Rikireads said:


> Loved carrying this today! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4096894
> View attachment 4096895
> View attachment 4096896


Gorgeous! What is this colour called?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> @Devyn Danielle , didn't you wish for a sauro tan Valerie with dark brown nappa straps ?


Yep, it was me.  I’m not 100% sold on whether Valerie will work for me though.


----------



## southernbelle43

I really like sauro tan vacchetta; it is so classic and classy,  I wonder if it would make the Valerie look too much like a brief case, not a handbag??? Thoughts?


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like sauro tan vacchetta; it is so classic and classy,  I wonder if it would make the Valerie look too much like a brief case, not a handbag??? Thoughts?


While it probably will look a bit briefcasey at a first glance, it has enough feminine elements (the top handle, studs etc) that it probably won't veer 100% into a brief category.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I live in So Fl so I understand humidity lol. That being said I don’t think moisturizing is necessary, but I do it a few times a year with an all in one cleaner/moisturizer . I used to have issues with mildew on bags, but after buying a small dehumidifier a few years ago, no issues. I bought one of the Eva-dry  models off Amazon.


I am in North East Florida and fortunately we have an entire house dehumidifier which is great. I also clean/moisturize my bags a few times a year.


----------



## VanBod1525

Tobacco Aquila Matte Penelope Messenger arrived - absolutely gorgeous. With this I received 3 Polsino cuffs. The Mauve Aquila Matte is just gorgeous - my favourite of the three. Dark Teal Diamond is great as is Sugarcane Pompei. My only comment is that the cuff seems a bit wide (maybe wearing them will smoosh them down) and that the medium seems a bit big. I will take them to a cobbler to have an extra hole punched so that I can make them slightly tighter.


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> My bag of choice today. Little Valerie in blush Pompei with GHW.
> 
> View attachment 4097147
> 
> 
> As much as I love blue as a color and sugarcane is such a sweet sweet color, I feel that pairing it with little Valerie makes it too young for me. I decide to gift it to my niece who turn 15 last week. She’ll come pick it up this evening. Finger crossed that she’ll like it as much as I do. [emoji4]
> 
> I also have another one in Cherry red Nappa which I’m on the fence between gifting it to another niece for simply keep it for myself. But I’ll make a decision on that later. [emoji4]
> 
> The Pompei is surprisingly light and bendy. I mean it can bend while holding its shape very well. And it’s super smooth like a nice skating rink or fine china. I’m surprised I like touching it. This may become my choice of leather if I want to order a structured bags from Marco again.



 Beautiful color! [emoji173]️


----------



## Rikireads

the_baglover said:


> Gorgeous! What is this colour called?



Thanks so much!  Taupe (Pompei leather).


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pautinka said:


> View attachment 4096491


Gorgeous bag!  Is that a fuzzy stitch you are showing us?  It looks like the leather is torn.


----------



## soramillay

jaspearl said:


> Just wondering, if i live in Singapore and it's super humid here, do i need to moisturise my bags? Or should i be buying a dehumidifier instead?
> 
> I've never really thought much about bag care.
> 
> I just pack with the tissue the bags come it and that's it...



Hey Jaspearl, I’m in Singapore too! Me, msd and Vink have an informal SEA swap group, it’s good to have more members! About the humidity issue, mold is a big problem in Singapore but if you put those dehumidifier tubs like Hungry Hippo in your closet, you’ll be fine. I personally buy the charcoal ones from Watsons and they work well for me. Just be careful to put them in a corner where they can’t be knocked over since they fill up with liquid.


----------



## djfmn

Did anyone order anything during the Vacchetta promo? I love the color of that leather it is such a classic.


----------



## Kylacove

I didn't but I think it is still open as a group bespoke.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Did anyone order anything during the Vacchetta promo? I love the color of that leather it is such a classic.


I didn't because I have two bags coming, but love that leather and that color.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Did anyone order anything during the Vacchetta promo? I love the color of that leather it is such a classic.



If it had been for any other vacchetta color, I would have been tempted! Just not a fan of classic tan personally.


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> If it had been for any other vacchetta color, I would have been tempted! Just not a fan of classic tan personally.



Same here. If black had been included I would’ve finally ordered the Siena I’ve been dreaming about.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Did anyone order anything during the Vacchetta promo? I love the color of that leather it is such a classic.



I’m not a fan of Vacchetta so, I didn’t.


----------



## jaspearl

soramillay said:


> Hey Jaspearl, I’m in Singapore too! Me, msd and Vink have an informal SEA swap group, it’s good to have more members! About the humidity issue, mold is a big problem in Singapore but if you put those dehumidifier tubs like Hungry Hippo in your closet, you’ll be fine. I personally buy the charcoal ones from Watsons and they work well for me. Just be careful to put them in a corner where they can’t be knocked over since they fill up with liquid.


Hi Soramillay! What a coincidence! 
Ok, i better get Thirsty Hippo. I saw them selling on Qoo10. Easier to get a delivery.


----------



## jaspearl

I have always thought of Vacchetta as a heavy leather? Is that right? It's almost like untreated on the surface so it's not so water resistant?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Posted in the reference thread: today’s bag is Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled, mahogany vacchetta handles, geranio stitching and plum edge paint. Thought about putting her up on the BST since I’ve downsized the stuff I carry, but nope, I’ve changed my mind. I’m keeping her!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Posted in the reference thread: today’s bag is Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled, mahogany vacchetta handles, geranio stitching and plum edge paint. Thought about putting her up on the BST since I’ve downsized the stuff I carry, but nope, I’ve changed my mind. I’m keeping her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099358


It's super pretty! Don't let her go!


----------



## mleleigh

jaspearl said:


> I have always thought of Vacchetta as a heavy leather? Is that right? It's almost like untreated on the surface so it's not so water resistant?



Vacchetta is the heaviest MM leather, that being said it's not much heavier than pebbled. Also, MM vacchetta is treated so it is definitely water resistant - nothing at all like LV handles.

Everyone must weigh their pros and cons for themselves. For me, the beautiful depth of color and variation in the texture is worth a few more ounces


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Posted in the reference thread: today’s bag is Aphrodite in plum and geranio pebbled, mahogany vacchetta handles, geranio stitching and plum edge paint. Thought about putting her up on the BST since I’ve downsized the stuff I carry, but nope, I’ve changed my mind. I’m keeping her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099358


I love this bag! Such a gorgeous combination.
Funny, but I have been contemplating an Aphrodite for the group bespoke. Going off to ponder that idea a bit...


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> I have always thought of Vacchetta as a heavy leather? Is that right? It's almost like untreated on the surface so it's not so water resistant?


It is the heaviest of Marco’s leather, but it is not “vachetta” in the sense of the untreated, undyed leather used by LV for the handles of their bags.  It is dyed and lightly treated.  So you can wipe water spots off as soon as they happen with no problem.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, I just received notice that my full size Valerie and my chocolate Theia have shipped!!!!


----------



## jaspearl

mleleigh  and southernbelle43, 

Thanks for your replies. I was actually thinking of Vacchetta as like LV handles and couldn't understand the offered colours. 

I guess i will stick to Merinos. The softness and lightness is better for me since i don't drive and have to lug my bag everywhere.


----------



## TotinScience

@Sickgrl13, if you ever decide to let her go, I am your gal


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> mleleigh  and southernbelle43,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I was actually thinking of Vacchetta as like LV handles and couldn't understand the offered colours.
> 
> I guess i will stick to Merinos. The softness and lightness is better for me since i don't drive and have to lug my bag everywhere.


Lol I did not see mleleigh’s reply or would not have repeated it!! Lol. That is what I get for not checking first. But at least we agreed!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> @Sickgrl13, if you ever decide to let her go, I am your gal


I will keep that in mind but for now, the love continues!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> @Sickgrl13, if you ever decide to let her go, I am your gal


I knew you were going to love that bag TotinScience!!


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> I will keep that in mind but for now, the love continues!


As well it should! As much as I like it, I want you to enjoy this beauty you created


----------



## DesigningStyle

Received my Taupe Merinos Sabrina Midi today along with a Taupe Merinos MM Cuff and the Polsino Bracelet in Jade Merinos.  Here is the cuff.  See how nicely it plays with Hermes and Tiffany!  I will be adding the Polsino to the BST group since it is too big for me.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Changed my mind--not letting this beauty go!  I was initially putting the Polcino on by centering the hardware.  Wearing it with the hardware to the side it fits beautifully.  I love the color!  Love the fit!


----------



## Sickgrl13

DesigningStyle said:


> Changed my mind--not letting this beauty go!  I was initially putting the Polcino on by centering the hardware.  Wearing it with the hardware to the side it fits beautifully.  I love the color!  Love the fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099962



I am really digging Polsino. It was hard to tell what the size was since there was nothing to put it into perspective. But seeing it worn, I love the oversized hardware!


----------



## Kylacove

I wasn't a fan of the Polsino until you modeled it. Now looking forward to receiving mine.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Sickgrl *and *Kyla*, glad you like it too!  I can't wait to see yours!  What leather did you get?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

DesigningStyle said:


> Received my Taupe Merinos Sabrina Midi today along with a Taupe Merinos MM Cuff and the Polsino Bracelet in Jade Merinos.  Here is the cuff.  See how nicely it plays with Hermes and Tiffany!  I will be adding the Polsino to the BST group since it is too big for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099737


Your  jewelry is so beautiful! Both MM bracelets are perfect! Can you also share pics of your Sabrina please?


----------



## Sickgrl13

DesigningStyle said:


> *Sickgrl *and *Kyla*, glad you like it too!  I can't wait to see yours!  What leather did you get?



I did not get one. But you have effectively enabled me to get one now!  [emoji16]


----------



## Kylacove

Teal diamond.


----------



## DesigningStyle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your  jewelry is so beautiful! Both MM bracelets are perfect! Can you also share pics of your Sabrina please?


I sure will.  I tucked her away in my purse closet but will most likely change into her tomorrow!


----------



## lignecpq

Barefootgirl: your dark taupe pebbled Selene midi on the picture thread is gorgeous!! What color hardware is that?


----------



## soramillay

jaspearl said:


> Hi Soramillay! What a coincidence!
> Ok, i better get Thirsty Hippo. I saw them selling on Qoo10. Easier to get a delivery.



Did I really say Hungry Hippo, lol? This is what happens when I spend too much time picking up toys.


----------



## DesigningStyle

For you *bellebellebelle19 *and all the MM fans!  Here she is, my Sabrina Midi in Taupe Merinos with SHW.  Her brother Black Merinos with DGMHW worked his way into a few photos too!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Off to an event at a Country Club this evening and Sabrina ready to go!


----------



## Taimi

My Valerie satchel had been shipped today, yay! It should be here next week, finally! [emoji3]


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Off to an event at a Country Club this evening and Sabrina ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100363


Wow what a great outfit. You will be the Belle of the Ball!


----------



## Pautinka

DesigningStyle said:


> Gorgeous bag!  Is that a fuzzy stitch you are showing us?  It looks like the leather is torn.


The stitching is a loose end and the leather is where the bonding has not been taken to the end of the edge . I am just keeping my fingers crossed that neither of these weaken the integrity of the bag itself. I love it and I love the colour.... but the magnet doesn't seem to work well either. If I put anything in the bag and use it with the chain over my shoulder it gapes wide open, making it easy prey for pickpockets. If I ever order another one I will make sure to pay extra for a zip instead.
Anyway, she goes perfectly with the scarf I wore today and she certainly has brightened up my days since I bought her!


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> For you *bellebellebelle19 *and all the MM fans!  Here she is, my Sabrina Midi in Taupe Merinos with SHW.  Her brother Black Merinos with DGMHW worked his way into a few photos too!
> View attachment 4100341
> View attachment 4100342


OMG DesigningStyle these are amazing. I love the taupe midi Sabrina and have always loved the classy black merino Midi Sabrina. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## djfmn

Pautinka said:


> The stitching is a loose end and the leather is where the bonding has not been taken to the end of the edge . I am just keeping my fingers crossed that neither of these weaken the integrity of the bag itself. I love it and I love the colour.... but the magnet doesn't seem to work well either. If I put anything in the bag and use it with the chain over my shoulder it gapes wide open, making it easy prey for pickpockets. If I ever order another one I will make sure to pay extra for a zip instead.
> Anyway, she goes perfectly with the scarf I wore today and she certainly has brightened up my days since I bought her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100518


This is gorgeous. Love the bag and the scarf.


----------



## Pautinka

djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. Love the bag and the scarf.


Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

Pautinka said:


> The stitching is a loose end and the leather is where the bonding has not been taken to the end of the edge . I am just keeping my fingers crossed that neither of these weaken the integrity of the bag itself. I love it and I love the colour.... but the magnet doesn't seem to work well either. If I put anything in the bag and use it with the chain over my shoulder it gapes wide open, making it easy prey for pickpockets. If I ever order another one I will make sure to pay extra for a zip instead.
> Anyway, she goes perfectly with the scarf I wore today and she certainly has brightened up my days since I bought her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100518


You should definitely tell Marco about the stitching - he takes great pride in the shop's work and responds very seriously to this kind of issues. I had a strap stitches come loose on one of my bags on its first use, and Marco reimbursed me for the cost of local cobbler fixing it here (which was only 12 bucks anyways, thankfully).


----------



## Pautinka

TotinScience said:


> You should definitely tell Marco about the stitching - he takes great pride in the shop's work and responds very seriously to this kind of issues. I had a strap stitches come loose on one of my bags on its first use, and Marco reimbursed me for the cost of local cobbler fixing it here (which was only 12 bucks anyways, thankfully).


Thank you Totinscience - that's useful to know. I will see how it goes and if it gets worse I will get in touch with him.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Pautinka said:


> Thank you Totinscience - that's useful to know. I will see how it goes and if it gets worse I will get in touch with him.


I definitely think you should just drop him a quick email just as a heads up on the condition in which your bag arrived, and not wait to see if it gets worse. I don't know if it's just because it's a close up, but that would definitely bother me. That's unfortunate that your first experience wasn't completely satisfying.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> For you *bellebellebelle19 *and all the MM fans!  Here she is, my Sabrina Midi in Taupe Merinos with SHW.  Her brother Black Merinos with DGMHW worked his way into a few photos too!
> View attachment 4100341
> View attachment 4100342


The silver HW on that taupe color is outstanding. I would have thought gold with that color, but the silver is perfect. That just shows I have no taste at all!  Lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> mleleigh  and southernbelle43,
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I was actually thinking of Vacchetta as like LV handles and couldn't understand the offered colours.
> 
> I guess i will stick to Merinos. The softness and lightness is better for me since i don't drive and have to lug my bag everywhere.


That is a great choice. Also, my Merinos wear like iron!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@DesigningStyle thanks so much for all the beautiful pictures and eye candy!!!  Beautiful bags and the leather looks so good!


----------



## Kylacove

My first MM was in Merinos based on the reference thread. I thought it would be my go to leather. So far it's my only Merinos bag as other leathers grabbed my attention. One of these days I'll go back to Merinos .


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My first MM was in Merinos based on the reference thread. I thought it would be my go to leather. So far it's my only Merinos bag as other leathers grabbed my attention. One of these days I'll go back to Merinos .


While I consider vacchetta the queen of leathers and pebbled the work horses, merinos is the shy, beautiful and soft wall flower. She does not dazzle,  but once chosen, she blooms!  Feeling poetic today, lol.


----------



## Kylacove

Nappa colors have snagged me lately.  It feels so good to the hand too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Nappa colors have snagged me lately.  It feels so good to the hand too.


It feels wonderful for sure!


----------



## Tankgirl

DesigningStyle said:


> For you *bellebellebelle19 *and all the MM fans!  Here she is, my Sabrina Midi in Taupe Merinos with SHW.  Her brother Black Merinos with DGMHW worked his way into a few photos too!
> View attachment 4100341
> View attachment 4100342



Wow!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Saturday June 16th only..30% off Victoria plus free hardware and lining upgrade. It’s way too much bag for me, so why am I tempted.

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/asaturday-victoria-extravaganza-sale.html?m=1


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> Saturday June 16th only..30% off Victoria plus free hardware and lining upgrade. It’s way too much bag for me, so why am I tempted.
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/asaturday-victoria-extravaganza-sale.html?m=1



Way too much bag for me too, although it would make a good travel tote


----------



## TotinScience

it sure is a killer deal, but I have no interest in Victoria, so whatever is left of my money after participating in Sauro Tan Bespoke is safe


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> Way too much bag for me too, although it would make a good travel tote



Same here.  Too much bag and then some!

I am deciding if I want another Aura or go with a Zhoe legend.  Color blocked, of course.


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here.  Too much bag and then some!
> 
> I am deciding if I want another Aura or go with a Zhoe legend.  Color blocked, of course.



I was just thinking that Daphne would look super cute colorblocked. Mocked these up today while I was procrastiworking...


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My first MM was in Merinos based on the reference thread. I thought it would be my go to leather. So far it's my only Merinos bag as other leathers grabbed my attention. One of these days I'll go back to Merinos .


I love the MM Merino leather I have bags in Dark Grey, Forest Green, Taupe, Cameo Rose, Celeste, Purple, Crystal Pink and Sunflower. - Yikes I did not realize I had this many different color bags in Merino. I really must like it a lot.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> While I consider vacchetta the queen of leathers and pebbled the work horses, merinos is the shy, beautiful and soft wall flower. She does not dazzle,  but once chosen, she blooms!  Feeling poetic today, lol.


Very well put and maybe now I know why I have so many merino leather MM bags at least 8 of them.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Nappa colors have snagged me lately.  It feels so good to the hand too.


I love love love nappa I wish there were more colors. I definitely love nappa a lot.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Saturday June 16th only..30% off Victoria plus free hardware and lining upgrade. It’s way too much bag for me, so why am I tempted.
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/asaturday-victoria-extravaganza-sale.html?m=1


I am also tempted and it is way too much bag for me as well.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Off to an event at a Country Club this evening and Sabrina ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100363


You will look amazing what a stylish put together outfit with a stunning bag!!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here.  Too much bag and then some!
> 
> I am deciding if I want another Aura or go with a Zhoe legend.  Color blocked, of course.


I have all 3 sizes of Zhoe's including 2 Zhoe Legends which I love. I also have 2 Aura's and I have finally found out the difference between the two in the way they look or at least I should say in the way I see them. The Aura because of its front lock clasp closure makes it more dressy. It is just that small detail in the Aura that I find makes it slightly more dressy and sophisticated than the Zhoe Legend. Although the Legend is very stylish with its clean lines.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, I just received notice that my full size Valerie and my chocolate Theia have shipped!!!!



 Can’t wait to see the full sized!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> I was just thinking that Daphne would look super cute colorblocked. Mocked these up today while I was procrastiworking...
> 
> View attachment 4101040
> View attachment 4101042
> View attachment 4101041



Go with the first one. [emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## clu0984

I have the Victoria and I seriously think it’s an under rated bag.  Thinking of getting another one- maybe Terra cotta? Blue iris?


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Can’t wait to see the full sized!


I think I am the only one who ordered one.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> I have the Victoria and I seriously think it’s an under rated bag.  Thinking of getting another one- maybe Terra cotta? Blue iris?


@clu0984  please elaborate on why you think it is an underrated bag. My vote is is blue iris. Also will you compare the Victoria with another of your MM bags that are a similar size? I am wondering how big it is. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> I have the Victoria and I seriously think it’s an under rated bag.  Thinking of getting another one- maybe Terra cotta? Blue iris?



My vote goes to blue iris, too! [emoji4] Terra cotta just isn’t the color on my spectrum.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I think I am the only one who ordered one.



As an owner of a little-sized one, I think a normal size will be a perfect day bag. [emoji4] Which leather that you ordered it in?


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> @clu0984  please elaborate on why you think it is an underrated bag. My vote is is blue iris. Also will you compare the Victoria with another of your MM bags that are a similar size? I am wondering how big it is. Thanks in advance.



Good question.  I think it’s one of those bags that look smaller than it is when carried.  It fits a lot but is no where as big as my full sized selene. I would say it’s probably closer to my tulipano.  Maybe a little bigger than selene midi.  I don carry it with the wings out so I think it helps the look by not being overwhelming.  I love the straps- thin enough not to fall off shoulders and good drop


----------



## clu0984

I can try to post modeling shot tomorrow


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Good question.  I think it’s one of those bags that look smaller than it is when carried.  It fits a lot but is no where as big as my full sized selene. I would say it’s probably closer to my tulipano.  Maybe a little bigger than selene midi.  I don carry it with the wings out so I think it helps the look by not being overwhelming.  I love the straps- thin enough not to fall off shoulders and good drop



Wow! It’s smaller than a full-size Selene?!?! It looks humongous on the blog! Even if you can do a modeling shot, a comparable shot would be nice.


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> I was just thinking that Daphne would look super cute colorblocked. Mocked these up today while I was procrastiworking...
> 
> View attachment 4101040
> View attachment 4101042
> View attachment 4101041



THIS!!!!! ---> *procrastiworking
*


clu0984 said:


> I can try to post modeling shot tomorrow



It would be great to see a modeling shot. I've been curious about this style, as it seems a little more polished for something that I could also use as a work bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

DesigningStyle said:


> Changed my mind--not letting this beauty go!  I was initially putting the Polcino on by centering the hardware.  Wearing it with the hardware to the side it fits beautifully.  I love the color!  Love the fit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4099962


Maybe that is the mistake I am making! thanks for the tip.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> I think I am the only one who ordered one.



No, you’re not. My Valerie satchel, which will arrive next week, is full size too, in amethyst pompei. [emoji3]


----------



## Taimi

Actually, I’ve never thought that Victoria would be that big when the wings are in. It’s bottom width is only 31 cm and I’m sure it’s much more narrow on the top too, when the sides are in. It doesn’t even look that big on models, in my opinion, and they are skinny! It would be lovely to see modshots though! I think it’s very classy looking bag. And I need a tote.. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

Folded and ordered a Victoria in Jeans Blue Aquila Matte, dark gunmetal hardware. Lining colour still undecided - I asked Marco if Marine will clash with the Jeans Blue. If it will look odd, I'll go with Sage lining


----------



## TotinScience

clu0984 said:


> I can try to post modeling shot tomorrow


I will obviously vote for Blue Iris


----------



## clu0984

Quick shots


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Folded and ordered a Victoria in Jeans Blue Aquila Matte, dark gunmetal hardware. Lining colour still undecided - I asked Marco if Marine will clash with the Jeans Blue. If it will look odd, I'll go with Sage lining



Oh... you won’t disappointed. I love Aquila Matte and Although I’m not sure about marine, sage will make it soft and lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I ordered a bag with jeans blue Aquila matte and marine lining and it was gorgeous


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Good question.  I think it’s one of those bags that look smaller than it is when carried.  It fits a lot but is no where as big as my full sized selene. I would say it’s probably closer to my tulipano.  Maybe a little bigger than selene midi.  I don carry it with the wings out so I think it helps the look by not being overwhelming.  I love the straps- thin enough not to fall off shoulders and good drop


Thank you so much for responding to my questions. This really helps give me a better idea of what size it is and why you like it so much. When the wings are out it the shape reminds me a little of the BE London tote which was one of my favorite BE styles. If there was a midi Victoria I would be all over this for sure. Now that I no longer work full time and I am semi retired and living at the coast I find I use smaller bags. Although when I travel out come the big bags.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I ordered a bag with jeans blue Aquila matte and marine lining and it was gorgeous


@HopelessBagGirl    What bag did you order the Victoria?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> it sure is a killer deal, but I have no interest in Victoria, so whatever is left of my money after participating in Sauro Tan Bespoke is safe


What did you get?


----------



## clu0984

Okay, ordered blue iris Victoria


----------



## DesigningStyle

Pautinka said:


> The stitching is a loose end and the leather is where the bonding has not been taken to the end of the edge . I am just keeping my fingers crossed that neither of these weaken the integrity of the bag itself. I love it and I love the colour.... but the magnet doesn't seem to work well either. If I put anything in the bag and use it with the chain over my shoulder it gapes wide open, making it easy prey for pickpockets. If I ever order another one I will make sure to pay extra for a zip instead.
> Anyway, she goes perfectly with the scarf I wore today and she certainly has brightened up my days since I bought her!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100518


Paultinka, I noticed on this Sabrina Midi Marco used a different magnet than my first one a few months back...my black one has very strong magnets--almost too strong, this not so much.  I carry mine using the hole and let the chain drape so I don't experience that issue.


----------



## DesigningStyle

djfmn said:


> I love the MM Merino leather I have bags in Dark Grey, Forest Green, Taupe, Cameo Rose, Celeste, Purple, Crystal Pink and Sunflower. - Yikes I did not realize I had this many different color bags in Merino. I really must like it a lot.


Take a family photo please...even if it is just all the leathers side by side!!!!!  I would love to see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Take a family photo please...even if it is just all the leathers side by side!!!!!  I would love to see!!!!!!!!!!


I have been meaning to do this for ages. I promise that some time this week I will sort out my handbags and rearrange them in my closet. They are too high up and the shelf below has sweaters and winter scarves which I only use in Florida for a couple of months. It really does not make sense to have my sweaters accessible and my handbags not as accessible. I am planning a change but I have to get the small step ladder and repack everything. When I do that I will take all the bags out and photograph them. Unfortunately some of the merino bags I have given to my daughter so I don't have them to photograph but I have about 24 or 25 MM bags that I will photograph.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Okay, ordered blue iris Victoria


Yay  I love that leather. I would definitely have bought a midi Victoria in blue iris if he had a midi Victoria available.


----------



## pdxhb

clu0984 said:


> Okay, ordered blue iris Victoria


This will be stunning!


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> No, you’re not. My Valerie satchel, which will arrive next week, is full size too, in amethyst pompei. [emoji3]


Yea, I am eager to see it!! Mine is dark green vacchetta with gold HW and a bright apple green lining!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Actually, I’ve never thought that Victoria would be that big when the wings are in. It’s bottom width is only 31 cm and I’m sure it’s much more narrow on the top too, when the sides are in. It doesn’t even look that big on models, in my opinion, and they are skinny! It would be lovely to see modshots though! I think it’s very classy looking bag. And I need a tote.. [emoji4]


It is a very classy bag but I have too many totes or I would be jumping on  this.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> As an owner of a little-sized one, I think a normal size will be a perfect day bag. [emoji4] Which leather that you ordered it in?


dark green vacchetta, gold HW and a bright apple green lining, lol.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Last year I bought a midi Minerva in blue Aquila matte and marine lining but I sold it to lenie


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4101619
> View attachment 4101621
> View attachment 4101622
> 
> 
> Quick shots


Thanks so much for the mod shots. I too thought the Victoria was really big. I have two Selene midis and do not consider them big at all!  Comparison shots help so much.


----------



## pdxhb

I managed to sit out the sauro tan bespoke, telling myself that I already have a couple different bags in that general color range, so didn't *need* to jump.
But 30% off with free lining and hardware upgrades for the Victoria promo might just snag me. The question is Which Leather????? I'm leaning toward either verona or merinos. 

Does anyone here happen to have a swatch or a bag in either blue iris or amethyst verona that you could photograph next to a swatch of dark blue verona? I don't have swatches of this season's colors but do own the dark blue from last year and am curious how close the blues are in terms of overall appearance. I'm also emailing Marco with this question to see if he can help out.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Folded and ordered a Victoria in Jeans Blue Aquila Matte, dark gunmetal hardware. Lining colour still undecided - I asked Marco if Marine will clash with the Jeans Blue. If it will look odd, I'll go with Sage lining


Sounds stunning. I love the leather you have selected. Gorgeous. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks so much for the mod shots. I too thought the Victoria was really big. I have two Selene midis and do not consider them big at all!  Comparison shots help so much.


I agree comparison shots are incredibly helpful. Unfortunately I just cannot carry off a large bag. This is too large for me. The midi Selene is the biggest bag I can carry.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, I am eager to see it!! Mine is dark green vacchetta with gold HW and a bright apple green lining!!



Your bag sounds so gorgeous! [emoji4] Can’t wait our bags to arrive! [emoji3]

I’m still considering the Victoria now. The offer is very generous indeed.. I’m a little curious about aquila matte leather and the mauve colour could be perfect for me. But, I really can’t comprehend what kind of leather the aquila matte is and would I love it. Obviously it shows marks easily(?), but in the other hand it could form a lovely patina and character to a bag. Hmm..


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taimi said:


> Your bag sounds so gorgeous! [emoji4] Can’t wait our bags to arrive! [emoji3]
> 
> I’m still considering the Victoria now. The offer is very generous indeed.. I’m a little curious about aquila matte leather and the mauve colour could be perfect for me. But, I really can’t comprehend what kind of leather the aquila matte is and would I love it. Obviously it shows marks easily(?), but in the other hand it could form a lovely patina and character to a bag. Hmm..


I had the same thoughts on Aquila, but it helped a lot that somewhere said it reminded them of rubber, and someone else said the surface feels somewhat like velvet.


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Does anyone here happen to have a swatch or a bag in either blue iris or amethyst verona that you could photograph next to a swatch of dark blue verona? I don't have swatches of this season's colors but do own the dark blue from last year and am curious how close the blues are in terms of overall appearance. I'm also emailing Marco with this question to see if he can help out.


I have previously posted pics of Blue Iris and Dark Amethyst Verona next to Dark Blue Verona in the reference thread, over here! Blue Iris is definitely very different from Dark Blue Verona, you wouldn't mistake the two at all...


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> I have previously posted pics of Blue Iris and Dark Amethyst Verona next to Dark Blue Verona in the reference thread, over here! Blue Iris is definitely very different from Dark Blue Verona, you wouldn't mistake the two at all...


Oh thank you!!! I *knew* I had seen the colors side by side somewhere and just couldn't make it show up in my searches.


----------



## pdxhb

OK, taking the plunge - Blue Iris Verona Victoria with light gunmetal HW. I'm asking Marco about yellow lining and whether it's a good compliment to the leather. I *think* it will be but don't have an example here to see in person.


----------



## starkfan

vixnkitten said:


> I need some help from those of you who have this card holder.  I love the color of it and think it will go perfectly in the Flora for a minimal bag day.  However, today when I finally got a chance to switch out my cards, I was met with frustration trying to get my cards into the slots.  There was SO much glue used in creating this piece that I had to put my fingers into them and try to pry the sides apart. I then attempted to put my cards in and they would only go in about halfway.  I then took a blunt-ended letter opener and pushed it deep into the pocket.  I felt horrible doing this to a brand new, out of the box piece.  Even this didn't work.  I then put my debit card into one of the slots and pushed with all my might and nearly snapped my card in half.
> 
> The slots are not the only issue.  The zipper is difficult to open and close and the zipper pull does not lie flat at all.  If I was not familiar with the quality of Marco's work from his BE days, I would never buy one of his bags again.  I know that my pieces are small, inexpensive ones, but this experience may hinder my decisions to purchase in the future.  I know you ladies love your bags as I see one beautiful bag after another posted here.  I love the attention to detail with the customized tags that were attached to each of my pieces and I love Marco's personal correspondence with me.  Maybe my card holder is just a fluke.  You ladies would know better than I do so I would love some feedback.  I have not even packed up and carried the Flora around so I can't comment on that.  The only thing that I did was open and close it and check out the chain strap.  The zipper did not feel smooth (maybe this comes with use?) and the chain, while gorgeous, felt like it also might loosen up (around the D rings) after some use.
> 
> HELP!  Thank you all!





TotinScience said:


> As for the card holder, I personally do not own one, but my mom likes hers. She got it in merinos, so maybe it is softer there. I recall someone else besides @lenie having a similar problem to yours :/.



Catching up on some earlier posts as I was travelling when these were posted -- @vixnkitten, I also had some issues with my cardholder and the tightness of the slots. Mine is in Copper Diamond (ordered during the Diamond promo), and likewise, the issue seems to be excessive glue used in making the card slots. I've yet to loosen mine up, unfortunately, although to be fair I've not tried too much yet beyond just sticking my fingers into the slots to try to pry the sides further open. 

It's not affected my use of the cardholder too much yet, but only because my main use of it so far has been as a mini wallet for cash and coins, which I just stashed in the zip compartment -- my cards stayed in another small wallet that held the main foreign currency for my trip, while the cardholder held cash and coins in a secondary currency that I was using for only a few days in that trip. I'm hoping that I'll have some luck working the card slots loose soon though, as I may try to use it as my main "wallet" for a short trip in a couple of months... Will post updates if I manage to get the card slots looser!


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Your bag sounds so gorgeous! [emoji4] Can’t wait our bags to arrive! [emoji3]
> 
> I’m still considering the Victoria now. The offer is very generous indeed.. I’m a little curious about aquila matte leather and the mauve colour could be perfect for me. But, I really can’t comprehend what kind of leather the aquila matte is and would I love it. Obviously it shows marks easily(?), but in the other hand it could form a lovely patina and character to a bag. Hmm..


I also have wondered what it is like?


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> OK, taking the plunge - Blue Iris Verona Victoria with light gunmetal HW. I'm asking Marco about yellow lining and whether it's a good compliment to the leather. I *think* it will be but don't have an example here to see in person.


I am so happy Blue Iris is getting on people's radar! It is such a gorgeous color/leather combo! Yellow should look stunning - Mother Nature herself made that flower that way


----------



## Kylacove

clu0984 said:


> Okay, ordered blue iris Victoria


Do the magnets stay closed on the Victoria?  Is it heavy. Is it hard to get in and out of unless you open it all the way up? I'm trying to stick to smaller bags but this one looks like it could be a chameleon .


----------



## clu0984

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks so much for the mod shots. I too thought the Victoria was really big. I have two Selene midis and do not consider them big at all!  Comparison shots help so much.



To clarify- the Selene in the picture is full size


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Do the magnets stay closed on the Victoria?  Is it heavy. Is it hard to get in and out of unless you open it all the way up? I'm trying to stick to smaller bags but this one looks like it could be a chameleon .


I am so tempted.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I am so tempted.


Ha ha! I’ve been debating all day on this deal.


----------



## Kylacove

Me too if you can't tell. I don't like big heavy bags so this was never on my radar before now. The mod shot made me rethink too.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> OK, taking the plunge - Blue Iris Verona Victoria with light gunmetal HW. I'm asking Marco about yellow lining and whether it's a good compliment to the leather. I *think* it will be but don't have an example here to see in person.



I think that combination will be stunning just like the flowers Iris color with a little yellow - perfect.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Me too if you can't tell. I don't like big heavy bags so this was never on my radar before now. The mod shot made me rethink too.


Me neither it was not on my radar but Clu has really tempted me to take a serious look.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> OK, taking the plunge - Blue Iris Verona Victoria with light gunmetal HW. I'm asking Marco about yellow lining and whether it's a good compliment to the leather. I *think* it will be but don't have an example here to see in person.


I did not fully appreciate the color blue iris until TotinScience got her bag.  When I saw it on the bag, it blew me away.  It is a lovely color!  And a yellow lining is perfect.


clu0984 said:


> To clarify- the Selene in the picture is full size


AHA, that does make a difference!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I had the same thoughts on Aquila, but it helped a lot that somewhere said it reminded them of rubber, and someone else said the surface feels somewhat like velvet.



Yes, it was me who said I think it feels like rubber.  Sort of like an eraser, one of those pink ones that are about the size of a thumb with writing on one side, you know?  It kind of feels like rubber and velvet at the same time, they are silky but also squeaky/catch-y depending on how you stroke it.  That is how Aquila matte feels to me.  

I think a Victoria in nappa or merinos with colorblocking with caramel, dark brown, and black (or maybe taupe or grey in there if one is not into the warm tan look of the caramel) would be amazing, as the style would easily lend itself to colroblocking.


----------



## paintednightsky

I love my ever rose victoria which is my favorite M bag so far.  Lightweight but very spacious.  I am thinking of another in purple merinos, lavender merinos, or dark amethyst verona.  I have a taupe merinos that I do know I love, but am curious how the verona leather compares.


----------



## lenie

paintednightsky said:


> I love my ever rose victoria which is my favorite M bag so far.  Lightweight but very spacious.  I am thinking of another in purple merinos, lavender merinos, or dark amethyst verona.  I have a taupe merinos that I do know I love, but am curious how the verona leather compares.



Do you have a picture of your Victoria? How does the stiffer leather of the glitter pompei work with that style?


----------



## paintednightsky

lenie said:


> Do you have a picture of your Victoria? How does the stiffer leather of the glitter pompei work with that style?


  I posted a couple pics awhile ago, but here is a pic again.  It is actually the diamond, not pompei.  The diamond is very lightweight and flexible.  The pompei looks a lot stiffer so it probably wouldn't slouch as much like my pic.


----------



## lenie

paintednightsky said:


> I posted a couple pics awhile ago, but here is a pic again.  It is actually the diamond, not pompei.  The diamond is very lightweight and flexible.  The pompei looks a lot stiffer so it probably wouldn't slouch as much like my pic.



Thank you! I do remember seeing the pictures earlier. I thought it was the Everose glitter pompei in your previous post.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I think that combination will be stunning just like the flowers Iris color with a little yellow - perfect.



I couldn't escape the thought of the yellow - of course! Irises are some of my very favorite flowers.



southernbelle43 said:


> I did not fully appreciate the color blue iris until TotinScience got her bag.  When I saw it on the bag, it blew me away.  It is a lovely color!  And a yellow lining is perfect.



The color is just so beautiful - even in photos it really reads well. Verona is one of my favorite leathers because of how much depth you see in person. I cannot wait for this bag!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> dark green vacchetta, gold HW and a bright apple green lining, lol.



Wow! That’d be wonderful! Reminding me of forest, big trees, and light. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> dark green vacchetta, gold HW and a bright apple green lining, lol.



I have the Sienna in dark green vachetta and gold hardware. It is an amazing look. Can’t wait to see your new bag!


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I had the same thoughts on Aquila, but it helped a lot that somewhere said it reminded them of rubber, and someone else said the surface feels somewhat like velvet.



I’m the one who said it feels like velvet. [emoji4] I Love gliding my hands on mine. [emoji4] It’s a really lovely leather. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I have the Sienna in dark green vachetta and gold hardware. It is an amazing look. Can’t wait to see your new bag!


Yes I saved the picture of your Sienna to look at until I get mine!!!


----------



## jaspearl

paintednightsky said:


> I love my ever rose victoria which is my favorite M bag so far.  Lightweight but very spacious.  I am thinking of another in purple merinos, lavender merinos, or dark amethyst verona.  I have a taupe merinos that I do know I love, but am curious how the verona leather compares.


Thanks for your pic! 

I really like my everose diamond theia midi, and i was wondering whether a bigger bag in the same colour would be too shiny. 

I like your bag!


----------



## jaspearl

I thought i would share some thoughts on my theia midi. 

It is a very good size for me, the colour alone makes me smile! I like the fact that my Samsung Note 8 fits in both the inner zipped pocket and the bespoke outer zipped pocket.

The only drawback for me is that the bag doesn't look good unzipped and on the shoulder. But i guess this is minor! If i were to reorder, I'd ask if the end of the zipper could be fixed to the side of the bag (wonder if it's possible) just so i don't need 2 hands to zip it.


----------



## jaspearl

My usual stuff, small wallets, pouch, 500ml bottle and umbrella.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mleleigh said:


> I was just thinking that Daphne would look super cute colorblocked. Mocked these up today while I was procrastiworking...
> 
> View attachment 4101040
> View attachment 4101042
> View attachment 4101041



I have never been interested in the Daphne until I saw these colorblocking ideas.  More temptation!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> I have never been interested in the Daphne until I saw these colorblocking ideas.  More temptation!


I love the Daphne style. A favorite of mine. I also love the color blocking ideas. My list is getting longer and longer. The money tree needs to be replenished to be able to get some of the bags on my want list.


----------



## paintednightsky

I ended up ordering the VICTORIA in lavender Merinos, gunmetal hw, marine lining, and with no flap this time so it is more similar to the Selene


----------



## Ludmilla

paintednightsky said:


> I ended up ordering the VICTORIA in lavender Merinos, gunmetal hw, marine lining, and with no flap this time so it is more similar to the Selene


Love your leather/hardware choice. Thinking about getting a Midi Selene like this.


----------



## Barefootgirl

I want to order a blue bag - not too light, not too dark...the blue iris looks dark in photos?
I've been trying to find a photo of a bag in the China Blue and more photos of the Blue Jeans Aquila Matte...and Celeste Blue Athene....for a Victoria. Suggestions appreciated!


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> I want to order a blue bag - not too light, not too dark...the blue iris looks dark in photos?
> I've been trying to find a photo of a bag in the China Blue and more photos of the Blue Jeans Aquila Matte...and Celeste Blue Athene....for a Victoria. Suggestions appreciated!



Blue octane?


----------



## pdxhb

Barefootgirl said:


> I want to order a blue bag - not too light, not too dark...the blue iris looks dark in photos?
> I've been trying to find a photo of a bag in the China Blue and more photos of the Blue Jeans Aquila Matte...and Celeste Blue Athene....for a Victoria. Suggestions appreciated!


My take on the Blue Iris is that it's a medium blue - and probably not as bright as the China Blue.  
This is the photo that Marco sent to me to explain the Blue Iris in comparison to two other Verona colors. Even though the photo is a little dark, I can say that the Dark Blue Verona is like a very deep but also very vibrant indigo. Hope that helps...a little?





Picking up on what @vink suggested with Octane, Bluette Merinos is a beautiful blue that can transition from cooler to warmer seasons, IMO. The photos on the reference thread here are a good approximation of the real Merinos colors - maybe just a tiny bit darker than in real life, at least as far as what my monitor wants to show me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

paintednightsky said:


> I ended up ordering the VICTORIA in lavender Merinos, gunmetal hw, marine lining, and with no flap this time so it is more similar to the Selene


Ok now I’m kicking myself!  I almost emailed Marco to ask if the flap at the top could be left off. It’s good to know that it can be done. IM guessing he just puts a magnet there like the Selene. Is that correct? What is the cost for that change?@paintednightsky


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Sounds stunning. I love the leather you have selected. Gorgeous. Can't wait to see it.


Thanks Di. Marco advised Sage would look better so that's what I've gone with.


----------



## Taimi

Devyn Danielle said:


> I had the same thoughts on Aquila, but it helped a lot that somewhere said it reminded them of rubber, and someone else said the surface feels somewhat like velvet.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes, it was me who said I think it feels like rubber.  Sort of like an eraser, one of those pink ones that are about the size of a thumb with writing on one side, you know?  It kind of feels like rubber and velvet at the same time, they are silky but also squeaky/catch-y depending on how you stroke it.  That is how Aquila matte feels to me.
> 
> I think a Victoria in nappa or merinos with colorblocking with caramel, dark brown, and black (or maybe taupe or grey in there if one is not into the warm tan look of the caramel) would be amazing, as the style would easily lend itself to colroblocking.



Thanks ladies! That was very helpful. I skipped the offer now, I didn’t have enough time to think. [emoji28] But I’m eagerly waiting everyone’s Victorias to arrive and to see how gorgeous they are! [emoji4]


----------



## starkfan

Barefootgirl said:


> I want to order a blue bag - not too light, not too dark...the blue iris looks dark in photos?
> I've been trying to find a photo of a bag in the China Blue and more photos of the Blue Jeans Aquila Matte...and Celeste Blue Athene....for a Victoria. Suggestions appreciated!


I have Blue Iris, and definitely think of it as a medium blue, not too dark at all.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Thank you all so much. I think I suffer from Goldilocks syndrome! Always looking for a leather that is "just right".....and photos can be deceiving sometimes.
I think the Celeste Blue Athene is too shiny. I think the Merinos blue might be too bright. I like "dusty blues" if that makes any sense....so Iris does catch my eye. I did find one set of photos for the Denim Blue Aquila Matte - has anyone else seen that in person? The only shot of that China Blue is apparently the one little swatch we have here. I never guessed I would fall in love with a line of bags without a catalog, yet here I am, in love


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Barefootgirl said:


> Thank you all so much. I think I suffer from Goldilocks syndrome! Always looking for a leather that is "just right".....and photos can be deceiving sometimes.
> I think the Celeste Blue Athene is too shiny. I think the Merinos blue might be too bright. I like "dusty blues" if that makes any sense....so Iris does catch my eye. I did find one set of photos for the Denim Blue Aquila Matte - has anyone else seen that in person? The only shot of that China Blue is apparently the one little swatch we have here. I never guessed I would fall in love with a line of bags without a catalog, yet here I am, in love


Did you see this China blue bag? Massaccesi Handbags


----------



## southernbelle43

Barefootgirl said:


> Thank you all so much. I think I suffer from Goldilocks syndrome! Always looking for a leather that is "just right".....and photos can be deceiving sometimes.
> I think the Celeste Blue Athene is too shiny. I think the Merinos blue might be too bright. I like "dusty blues" if that makes any sense....so Iris does catch my eye. I did find one set of photos for the Denim Blue Aquila Matte - has anyone else seen that in person? The only shot of that China Blue is apparently the one little swatch we have here. I never guessed I would fall in love with a line of bags without a catalog, yet here I am, in love



LOL, not purse related but I laughed at your Goldilocks statement.  Several of my family members have been touting the virtues of the darn My Pillow.  So I ordered the smaller, flat one which they said to do if you are used to sleeping on a down pillow. It was way too flat. I sent it back. Then I got the medium one which was way too high.  Not wanting to stop until I conquered this thing, I got one that was supposed to be medium "fill." It was still too high. So I opened the cover and dragged out about a pound of that darn shredded foam, sewed it back up and now it is just right.  don't ask me why I thought I had to do this in the first place.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you see this China blue bag? Massaccesi Handbags


Did you see this China blue bag? Massaccesi Handbags

Somehow I missed that one! thanks!


----------



## Barefootgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL, not purse related but I laughed at your Goldilocks statement. Several of my family members have been touting the virtues of the darn My Pillow. So I ordered the smaller, flat one which they said to do if you are used to sleeping on a down pillow. It was way too flat. I sent it back. Then I got the medium one which was way too high. Not wanting to stop until I conquered this thing, I got one that was supposed to be medium "fill." It was still too high. So I opened the cover and dragged out about a pound of that darn shredded foam, sewed it back up and now it is just right. don't ask me why I thought I had to do this in the first place.



Oh don't get me started on pillows!! (or shoes even worse!)....lol. i tend to keep things a long time because I really need to take my time making a decision! lol


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL, not purse related but I laughed at your Goldilocks statement.  Several of my family members have been touting the virtues of the darn My Pillow.  So I ordered the smaller, flat one which they said to do if you are used to sleeping on a down pillow. It was way too flat. I sent it back. Then I got the medium one which was way too high.  Not wanting to stop until I conquered this thing, I got one that was supposed to be medium "fill." It was still too high. So I opened the cover and dragged out about a pound of that darn shredded foam, sewed it back up and now it is just right.  don't ask me why I thought I had to do this in the first place.


I so get this. You should see the pillow structure I mess around with depending on my sleeping position.


----------



## Barefootgirl

lignecpq said:


> Barefootgirl: your dark taupe pebbled Selene midi on the picture thread is gorgeous!! What color hardware is that?


Just saw this note,.....light gunmetal....and wanted to mention here that in person, the dark taupe has a touch of grey and it's about two shades lighter than what came out in the photo - I love it, it goes in the workhorse category for sure!


----------



## TotinScience

I was saddened to realize this weekend that my Venus in Blue Verona might just be the first ever Marco bag that I will have to let go before even using it. ;(. I was packing her up for a daytime city trip and came to a conclusion that she is just not the kind of bag for my needs there l, and she is much too beautiful to be carried to work for me :/. I’ll put her on BST. If anyone craved blue iris Verona, it may be your chance


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I was saddened to realize this weekend that my Venus in Blue Verona might just be the first ever Marco bag that I will have to let go before even using it. ;(. I was packing her up for a daytime city trip and came to a conclusion that she is just not the kind of bag for my needs there l, and she is much too beautiful to be carried to work for me :/. I’ll put her on BST. If anyone craved blue iris Verona, it may be your chance



Are the compartments too much?


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> Are the compartments too much?


I like the compartments a lot, but the bag, IMO, is best suited for being filled with thin rectangular items (think a tablet, a file folder, a book, a flattened Penelope, just like in Colette’s review). However, if the items are of various sizes (water bottle, umbrella, a cardigan, snacks, etc), she behaves like an accordion and fans out at the bottom, making for a awkward shape (at least to me).


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I like the compartments a lot, but the bag, IMO, is best suited for being filled with thin rectangular items (think a tablet, a file folder, a book, a flattened Penelope, just like in Colette’s review). However, if the items are of various sizes (water bottle, umbrella, a cardigan, snacks, etc), she behaves like an accordion and fans out at the bottom, making for a awkward shape (at least to me).



Thanks for the explanation. I had a feeling it may do that. It could be more useable if the compartments had maybe a 1” gusset and perhaps only 2 “pouches” sewn together instead of 3 to allow for more bulky items.


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry your lovely Venus isn't working out for you. Your pictures made me fall in love with the blue iris Verona. Have you tried packing and reshuffling the contents of each compartment. Sometimes the way I want to organize my items is not the way the bag needs to be loaded KWIM.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Sorry your lovely Venus isn't working out for you. Your pictures made me fall in love with the blue iris Verona. Have you tried packing and reshuffling the contents of each compartment. Sometimes the way I want to organize my items is not the way the bag needs to be loaded KWIM.


I did, but alas it’s just the nature of the things I like to take with me is not 100% compatible with her. She’s still the most beautiful bag I own and with a lighter and flatter fare she’s elegance itself in leather form . But I think she will probably find a better home with someone who will use her more often.


----------



## Kylacove

It is always a worry when I try a new style that it might not work out, but it's also a shame to have 10 of the same style because of fear of trying something new. Someone will get a beautiful bag. Victoria is a bit out of my comfort zone,  but Marco assured me it weighs only 1.9 lbs in Verona. The blue iris color is right up my alley. I'll be on pins and needles until it arrives.


----------



## vink

Barefootgirl said:


> Just saw this note,.....light gunmetal....and wanted to mention here that in person, the dark taupe has a touch of grey and it's about two shades lighter than what came out in the photo - I love it, it goes in the workhorse category for sure!


Your dark taupe is very dreamy.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I like the compartments a lot, but the bag, IMO, is best suited for being filled with thin rectangular items (think a tablet, a file folder, a book, a flattened Penelope, just like in Colette’s review). However, if the items are of various sizes (water bottle, umbrella, a cardigan, snacks, etc), she behaves like an accordion and fans out at the bottom, making for a awkward shape (at least to me).


That's my concern toward this style,  too.


----------



## vixnkitten

starkfan said:


> Catching up on some earlier posts as I was travelling when these were posted -- @vixnkitten, I also had some issues with my cardholder and the tightness of the slots. Mine is in Copper Diamond (ordered during the Diamond promo), and likewise, the issue seems to be excessive glue used in making the card slots. I've yet to loosen mine up, unfortunately, although to be fair I've not tried too much yet beyond just sticking my fingers into the slots to try to pry the sides further open.
> 
> It's not affected my use of the cardholder too much yet, but only because my main use of it so far has been as a mini wallet for cash and coins, which I just stashed in the zip compartment -- my cards stayed in another small wallet that held the main foreign currency for my trip, while the cardholder held cash and coins in a secondary currency that I was using for only a few days in that trip. I'm hoping that I'll have some luck working the card slots loose soon though, as I may try to use it as my main "wallet" for a short trip in a couple of months... Will post updates if I manage to get the card slots looser!


Thanks Starkfan,
I used my card holder with the Flora as my wallet for about a month.  The slots on the card holder are still stiff and sticky.  I have given up and gone to another wallet.  When I have patience, perhaps I will try a little harder to break it in.  But, even through daily use, it didn't seem to give at all and it just ended up frustrating me!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My cardholder in blue Africa was fine from the beginning and the only problem is that the slots are too deep and the cards get swallowed and need to be fished out.


----------



## Barefootgirl

vink said:


> Your dark taupe is very dreamy.



Confession is good for the soul, right? It is my 5th Selene. 

I have one Arianna I rarely use, but am loathe to let her go.

And now a Victoria coming, have joined the blue Iris club here.

My bag life was a little sad before MM came into my life  lol
Am a fan of MZ Wallace and a few of the Brahmins, but that was it. I had no idea what I was missing.


----------



## carterazo

Barefootgirl said:


> Thank you all so much. I think I suffer from Goldilocks syndrome! Always looking for a leather that is "just right".....and photos can be deceiving sometimes.
> I think the Celeste Blue Athene is too shiny. I think the Merinos blue might be too bright. I like "dusty blues" if that makes any sense....so Iris does catch my eye. I did find one set of photos for the Denim Blue Aquila Matte - has anyone else seen that in person? The only shot of that China Blue is apparently the one little swatch we have here. I never guessed I would fall in love with a line of bags without a catalog, yet here I am, in love


You are not alone. A lot of us ask for pictures of swatches and bags and agonize about colors and hues. [emoji28] 

Have you seen the denim in pebbled leather? Or is that shade too light for you? There are quite a few bags on the mod thread and blog in this color.


----------



## carterazo

Does anyone have both little Muse and Daphne? I would love to see comparison pics with those two. TIA!


----------



## Pautinka

Devyn Danielle said:


> I definitely think you should just drop him a quick email just as a heads up on the condition in which your bag arrived, and not wait to see if it gets worse. I don't know if it's just because it's a close up, but that would definitely bother me. That's unfortunate that your first experience wasn't completely satisfying.


Thanks DevynDanielle. I think I may contact him. I need my bag to close, if nothing else!


----------



## southernbelle43

It seems like Christmas at my house.  These came today.  The full size Valerie in dark green vacchetta with gold HW and an apple green lining.  A Theia midi in dark chocolate Verona with gold HW and a marine lining.  The penny midi is lipstick Athene, a replacement bag for one that had faulty leather from the tannery.




First my thoughts on the Valerie.  This bag is stunning.  It is not too big, the vacchetta is perfect for this style and the color is a beautifully saturated dark green.  TotinScience picked out the lining and I LOVE IT. When I look inside it makes me smile!

It does not feel heavy to me at all, even in vacchetta. I have not loaded it up yet, but I travel light.
The only thing that is not perfect are the latches.  I am embarrassed to admit that it took me a few minutes to figure out how they worked, lol. This is probably a good thing.  They were very secure and the pieces fit together so perfectly that it was not apparent how they worked.
You have to push down on the lower part of the latch which then slides under the upper part to open.  There is no way I can do this while it is on my shoulder. I had to put it down and it was still a little hard to push down and slide it open. I believe another poster, who ordered the small one, said she had no problem at all. So maybe mine is just stiff and will loosen up.
All in all this is one spectacular handbag. I can see me using it more as a handheld  than a shoulder bag, but it will take time for me to figure this out.  All in all I am totally pleased with this bag.  The dark green vacchetta is everything I thought it would be.  i had to take it outside to get the color right.




I am not going into detail on the Theia because there are so many posts on that style. I adore the Theia and the dark chocolate Verona has been on my wish list for a year, as I have stated so many times before.  I immediately put everything into it for the day!!!
I am 5 ft 5½ inches tall and weigh 148.


Honestly the bag looks big in this picture, but it is not that big!! Here is a comparison shot with my Selene midi.


OK I am off to play with my goodies which just arrived an hour ago.
I will be glad to do other comparisons if any of you want it. I can compare to a midi soulmate, a daphne, a midi Sabrina.


----------



## paintednightsky

Devyn Danielle said:


> Ok now I’m kicking myself!  I almost emailed Marco to ask if the flap at the top could be left off. It’s good to know that it can be done. IM guessing he just puts a magnet there like the Selene. Is that correct? What is the cost for that change?@paintednightsky


Yes I asked for a magnet like the regular Selene.  It is no extra cost since I am sure it is less work/material for them.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> It seems like Christmas at my house.  These came today.  The full size Valerie in dark green vacchetta with gold HW and an apple green lining.  A Theia midi in dark chocolate Verona with gold HW and a marine lining.  The penny midi is lipstick Athene, a replacement bag for one that had faulty leather from the tannery.
> 
> View attachment 4103860
> 
> 
> First my thoughts on the Valerie.  This bag is stunning.  It is not too big, the vacchetta is perfect for this style and the color is a beautifully saturated dark green.  TotinScience picked out the lining and I LOVE IT. When I look inside it makes me smile!
> 
> It does not feel heavy to me at all, even in vacchetta. I have not loaded it up yet, but I travel light.
> The only thing that is not perfect are the latches.  I am embarrassed to admit that it took me a few minutes to figure out how they worked, lol. This is probably a good thing.  They were very secure and the pieces fit together so perfectly that it was not apparent how they worked.
> You have to push down on the lower part of the latch which then slides under the upper part to open.  There is no way I can do this while it is on my shoulder. I had to put it down and it was still a little hard to push down and slide it open. I believe another poster, who ordered the small one, said she had no problem at all. So maybe mine is just stiff and will loosen up.
> All in all this is one spectacular handbag. I can see me using it more as a handheld  than a shoulder bag, but it will take time for me to figure this out.  All in all I am totally pleased with this bag.  The dark green vacchetta is everything I thought it would be.  i had to take it outside to get the color right.
> View attachment 4103862
> View attachment 4103863
> 
> 
> I am not going into detail on the Theia because there are so many posts on that style. I adore the Theia and the dark chocolate Verona has been on my wish list for a year, as I have stated so many times before.  I immediately put everything into it for the day!!!
> I am 5 ft 5½ inches tall and weigh 148.
> View attachment 4103866
> 
> Honestly the bag looks big in this picture, but it is not that big!! Here is a comparison shot with my Selene midi.
> View attachment 4103868
> 
> OK I am off to play with my goodies which just arrived an hour ago.
> I will be glad to do other comparisons if any of you want it. I can compare to a midi soulmate, a daphne, a midi Sabrina.


WOW!!
Beautiful! Thank you for the review - this looks like a great satchel.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> It seems like Christmas at my house.  These came today.  The full size Valerie in dark green vacchetta with gold HW and an apple green lining.  A Theia midi in dark chocolate Verona with gold HW and a marine lining.  The penny midi is lipstick Athene, a replacement bag for one that had faulty leather from the tannery.
> 
> View attachment 4103860
> 
> 
> First my thoughts on the Valerie.  This bag is stunning.  It is not too big, the vacchetta is perfect for this style and the color is a beautifully saturated dark green.  TotinScience picked out the lining and I LOVE IT. When I look inside it makes me smile!
> 
> It does not feel heavy to me at all, even in vacchetta. I have not loaded it up yet, but I travel light.
> The only thing that is not perfect are the latches.  I am embarrassed to admit that it took me a few minutes to figure out how they worked, lol. This is probably a good thing.  They were very secure and the pieces fit together so perfectly that it was not apparent how they worked.
> You have to push down on the lower part of the latch which then slides under the upper part to open.  There is no way I can do this while it is on my shoulder. I had to put it down and it was still a little hard to push down and slide it open. I believe another poster, who ordered the small one, said she had no problem at all. So maybe mine is just stiff and will loosen up.
> All in all this is one spectacular handbag. I can see me using it more as a handheld  than a shoulder bag, but it will take time for me to figure this out.  All in all I am totally pleased with this bag.  The dark green vacchetta is everything I thought it would be.  i had to take it outside to get the color right.
> View attachment 4103862
> View attachment 4103863
> 
> 
> I am not going into detail on the Theia because there are so many posts on that style. I adore the Theia and the dark chocolate Verona has been on my wish list for a year, as I have stated so many times before.  I immediately put everything into it for the day!!!
> I am 5 ft 5½ inches tall and weigh 148.
> View attachment 4103866
> 
> Honestly the bag looks big in this picture, but it is not that big!! Here is a comparison shot with my Selene midi.
> View attachment 4103868
> 
> OK I am off to play with my goodies which just arrived an hour ago.
> I will be glad to do other comparisons if any of you want it. I can compare to a midi soulmate, a daphne, a midi Sabrina.



What I have in mind right now is a full sized Valerie with leather that will slouch like crazy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Update on the full size Valerie.  I put in the few things that I carry with me on a daily basis and chubby in vacchetta weighs in at 4.6 lbs.  I will not be wearing this as a shoulder bag. As a hand carry it is perfectly fine.  I worked with the latches a bit and they are loosening up, so that is great.  This bag is not one you would want to carry around with you on a long day of shopping. She is strictly eye candy, as are several of my other bags.   I have very lightweight bags, medium sized and couple of heavy bags.  
But she is "purdy" isn't she, lol?


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> What I have in mind right now is a full sized Valerie with leather that will slouch like crazy.


I am not sure this style would slouch much even in another leather.  I could be wrong, but the straps going over and around the bag in my opinion would not allow it to slouch much.  MM could certainly tell you.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

paintednightsky said:


> Yes I asked for a magnet like the regular Selene.  It is no extra cost since I am sure it is less work/material for them.


I ended up ordering one without the flap also, so glad you mentioned that modification.  I'm looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## southernbelle43

I could not resist taking a picture of my new dark chocolate Verona Theia. She has a marine lining and a zipped pocket on the back.   She looks like dark dutch chocolate ice cream. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh is that a new color, dark chocolate? Gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh is that a new color, dark chocolate? Gorgeous!


Isn't that what yours is?  It is the color that I thought both you and Ludmilla had in the pictures you posted last year.
That is where I got the idea and asked him if he had any left and he did.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't that what yours is?  It is the color that I thought both you and Ludmilla had in the pictures you posted last year.
> That is where I got the idea and asked him if he had any left and he did.



Oh ours is chocolate. I thought maybe there was a darker version now available!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh ours is chocolate. I thought maybe there was a darker version now available!


It was my error, I thought It was called dark chocolate which is what I ordered and what he said he sent, lol. But it looks just like yours.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Does anyone have both little Muse and Daphne? I would love to see comparison pics with those two. TIA!


I have both. I will take a comparison photo tomorrow.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> It was my error, I thought It was called dark chocolate which is what I ordered and what he said he sent, lol. But it looks just like yours.



Oh no worries I was just getting lusty for a dark brown Verona bag when you said that. Your photo is kind of in shadows so I thought it might have been darker.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Itching for a tri color bag.....but I cannot find a style.  Little Muse would be perfect but there are not enough pieces/surfaces to do handles, sides, and body in 3 different colors.  Aphrodite is perfect surface wise but too big for me.  What to do......?  Maybe I'll ask Marco his opinion.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Itching for a tri color bag.....but I cannot find a style.  Little Muse would be perfect but there are not enough pieces/surfaces to do handles, sides, and body in 3 different colors.  Aphrodite is perfect surface wise but too big for me.  What to do......?  Maybe I'll ask Marco his opinion.


Little Valerie with different sides or flap and straps?


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Little Valerie with different sides or flap and straps?


Little Valerie is a possibility, but might be too busy with the straps and 3 colors.  Maybe a Little Athena?  Too bad there isn't a little little Miss M--that would be perfect.  I need to make mockups of possibilities.....Project time!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> Little Valerie is a possibility, but might be too busy with the straps and 3 colors.  Maybe a Little Athena?  Too bad there isn't a little little Miss M--that would be perfect.  I need to make mockups of possibilities.....Project time!


I was going to suggest little Athena! That would look so cute colorblocked!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Update on the full size Valerie.  I put in the few things that I carry with me on a daily basis and chubby in vacchetta weighs in at 4.6 lbs.  I will not be wearing this as a shoulder bag. As a hand carry it is perfectly fine.  I worked with the latches a bit and they are loosening up, so that is great.  This bag is not one you would want to carry around with you on a long day of shopping. She is strictly eye candy, as are several of my other bags.   I have very lightweight bags, medium sized and couple of heavy bags.
> But she is "purdy" isn't she, lol?


Um....  My little Valerie in Pompei is light even when I stuff her and carrying her crossbody is fine for me.  Maybe the size and type of leather also play a part? I'm still dreaming of a full size one in merino.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure this style would slouch much even in another leather.  I could be wrong, but the straps going over and around the bag in my opinion would not allow it to slouch much.  MM could certainly tell you.


I know. All those pegs and straps. Still the little one I ordered in Nappa seems to be noticeably soften than the Pompei. Maybe with merino,  it'll just slouch? I kinda like that look I'm my head. [emoji13]


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was going to suggest little Athena! That would look so cute colorblocked!


I think the Little Athena is the winner.   Too bad I don't have Photoshop to make the mockups.  I just make basic shape drawings in PowerPoint instead.  It works but is no where near as pretty as Photoshop results.


----------



## Taimi

My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]




With lilac lining. 




And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


POW!  What a bag!  The color is TDF.  Congrats.  I'd love to see a side-by-side with an Alexa.


----------



## Taimi

Sickgrl13 said:


> POW!  What a bag!  The color is TDF.  Congrats.  I'd love to see a side-by-side with an Alexa.



Thank you! [emoji4] I’ll do a side by side pic later. 

Now I’m thinking about getting a mauve aquila matte Valerie satchel, I’m sure it would be lovely..


----------



## TotinScience

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


OMG I am 100% sold. Next sale I am going in on the little valerie in this color. This is perfection!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



That color just glows. I'll consider this leather for sure in an autumn style if they release one I love.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


Your bag is gorgeous. I am so pleased you like the amethyst pompei I have a Little Tulipano in the same leather and I love it. Such a stunning color leather. I also love the pompei leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## pdxhb

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



Stunning color and an absolutely gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Little Valerie is a possibility, but might be too busy with the straps and 3 colors.  Maybe a Little Athena?  Too bad there isn't a little little Miss M--that would be perfect.  I need to make mockups of possibilities.....Project time!


There is a little Miss M! She's not as small as little Athena or the others. I've had my eye on her for a while. I think she would be great with short rolled handles. Marco said it can be done. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


What a stunning color! Congratulations on your new beauty! [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171]


----------



## Taimi

TotinScience said:


> OMG I am 100% sold. Next sale I am going in on the little valerie in this color. This is perfection!



Thank you! Yes, a little Valerie would be also gorgeous in this colour. [emoji4]



HopelessBagGirl said:


> That color just glows. I'll consider this leather for sure in an autumn style if they release one I love.



Thank you! [emoji4] This colour works really well in autumn! It’s quite versatile I think, it goes quite well in every season imo. [emoji4]



djfmn said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. I am so pleased you like the amethyst pompei I have a Little Tulipano in the same leather and I love it. Such a stunning color leather. I also love the pompei leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.



Thank you! [emoji4] Your bag is so gorgeous so I just had to order this when I saw your Tulipano. [emoji3]



pdxhb said:


> Stunning color and an absolutely gorgeous bag!



Thank you! [emoji3]



carterazo said:


> What a stunning color! Congratulations on your new beauty! [emoji171] [emoji171] [emoji171]



Thank you! [emoji4] I really love this colour so much!  [emoji171]


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> There is a little Miss M! She's not as small as little Athena or the others. I've had my eye on her for a while. I think she would be great with short rolled handles. Marco said it can be done. [emoji41]



I was hoping for a smaller version of Little Miss M. A mini Miss M, same size class as a Little Muse or Mini Zhoe.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I know. All those pegs and straps. Still the little one I ordered in Nappa seems to be noticeably soften than the Pompei. Maybe with merino,  it'll just slouch? I kinda like that look I'm my head. [emoji13]



The vacchetta is already slouching.... I do love that leather.  This is after less than 24 hours of use.  By  use I only opened and closed it a dozen times.  There is some relaxing in the front,  but it does not show up in a picture.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


Wow that is so pretty!!!


----------



## Bagwis

Can you do what fits inside your large Valerie? Thank you.


----------



## the_baglover

Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.

I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



Wow! Gorgeous indeed! Now, I feel like I need one in my closet! And the lilac lining you pair with it is just perfect!


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagwis said:


> Can you do what fits inside your large Valerie? Thank you.





iPad mini 4, two Penny midis, fox tail key ring, small tissue box of altoids and the big iPhone 



And there is room for plenty more. I don't usually carry an iPad, but just put it in there for you so you could see how much room there is. Hope this helps.


----------



## clu0984

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



Gorgeous!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> There is a little Miss M! She's not as small as little Athena or the others. I've had my eye on her for a while. I think she would be great with short rolled handles. Marco said it can be done. [emoji41]


A little Miss M colorblocked with short handles would also be soooooo cute and fun! I'm more of a hand carry kind of girl so this would actually work for me


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.


Absolutely to die for!! If you get it in mauve Aquila matte that would be amazing!! My absolute favorite leather and color!! Anxiously waiting for fall bag styles to see what slouchy bags I could get in that color hehehehe!


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow that is so pretty!!!



Thank you! [emoji4]



vink said:


> Wow! Gorgeous indeed! Now, I feel like I need one in my closet! And the lilac lining you pair with it is just perfect!



Thank you! [emoji4] And yes, you definitely need this in your closet! [emoji56]



clu0984 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

the_baglover said:


> Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.
> 
> I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.


Would you be able to post photos? I would love to see it!


----------



## Taimi

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Absolutely to die for!! If you get it in mauve Aquila matte that would be amazing!! My absolute favorite leather and color!! Anxiously waiting for fall bag styles to see what slouchy bags I could get in that color hehehehe!



Thank you! [emoji4] I’m sure it would be lovely in aquila matte! [emoji171] It’s definitely on my list now, along with a grande Aura in mauve merinos. I need a moneytree asap! [emoji6]


----------



## Rikireads

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



Stunning!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> A little Miss M colorblocked with short handles would also be soooooo cute and fun! I'm more of a hand carry kind of girl so this would actually work for me


I need to to do some measuring of a Little Miss M's dimension's.  Rolled handles would be awesome.  It is perfect for a tricolor bag.


----------



## mleleigh

Sickgrl13 said:


> I need to to do some measuring of a Little Miss M's dimension's.  Rolled handles would be awesome.  It is perfect for a tricolor bag.



I remember seeing a regular size colorblock Miss M on this thread a while back which turned out nicely.

What colors are you thinking?


----------



## Creativelyswank

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> .



WOW! That is stunning. Love the lining too, great choices!  I definitely need this color in my life.


----------



## lignecpq

Taimi said:


> My amethyst pompei Valerie satchel arrived today and it’s gorgeous! I can’t believe how gorgeous the colour is [emoji171] and the bag is just perfect! It’s definitely not too big, although it’s way more structured than Mulberry Alexa. (I can take a side by side pic later with one of my Alexas.) I’m sure this bag would be gorgeous in any other leather too. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4104722
> 
> 
> With lilac lining.
> 
> View attachment 4104723
> 
> 
> And on a side note, I doubled up the strap like I do with my Alexas so it’s more convenient as a shoulder bag for me.



This is gorgeous! It’s so vibrant and the lining choice is just perfect!

When you have time can you post a picture of how the doubled up shoulder strap looks?


----------



## Sickgrl13

mleleigh said:


> I remember seeing a regular size colorblock Miss M on this thread a while back which turned out nicely.
> 
> What colors are you thinking?



I am thinking of blues and pinks. Haven’t decided which just yet as the colors available in merinos and nappa are not matching up as I like. Marco said he would see what else he has stashed away in the workshop. If all else fails, I need to get another special order leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

the_baglover said:


> Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.
> 
> I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.


A black pebbled Selene is a lovely bag!! Very sleek and expensive looking. Enjoy!!!


----------



## vink

the_baglover said:


> Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.
> 
> I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.



Selene is my favorite style! And the full size is divine! I’m sure you’ll get a lot of use out of it. Enjoy your bag! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

the_baglover said:


> Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.
> 
> I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.


I have a black pebbled midi Selene and it is such a classic. Whenever I need a bag and I am in a hurry I grab my black pebbled midi Selene. Such an easy bag to carry and it always looks good. Perfect MM bag. I change my bags all the time whenever I go anywhere I grab a different bag. This one I use on a regular basis.


----------



## Bagwis

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4105019
> 
> iPad mini 4, two Penny midis, fox tail key ring, small tissue box of altoids and the big iPhone
> View attachment 4105020
> View attachment 4105021
> 
> And there is room for plenty more. I don't usually carry an iPad, but just put it in there for you so you could see how much room there is. Hope this helps.


Thank you this definitely helps!!! [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

the_baglover said:


> Loved seeing everyone's bags. My order just arrived today. Nothing as exciting as you, it's a black pebbled leather Selene with a top zipper closure. That top zipper makes all the difference. It definitely has more structure because the sides don't slouch.
> 
> I needed a good bag for travel and this Selene will be perfect. Love MM's quality construction. His bags look more expensive than they really are.


Congrats on your new bag! You got great classic.


----------



## christinemliu

Hi! I love how informative and helpful you all are, as well as your passion for Massaccesi. The full size Soulmate was a little heavy for me, would anyone happen to know how much a midi Soulmate in merinos weighs?
Thank you in advance!!


----------



## Farfelue63

christinemliu said:


> Hi! I love how informative and helpful you all are, as well as your passion for Massaccesi. The full size Soulmate was a little heavy for me, would anyone happen to know how much a midi Soulmate in merinos weighs?
> Thank you in advance!!


You are right, when I asked for some informations, ladies here were very nice and helpful )
It weighs 1100g, but I don't find it heavy on my shoulder.


----------



## Taimi

Rikireads said:


> Stunning!!! [emoji7]





Creativelyswank said:


> WOW! That is stunning. Love the lining too, great choices!  I definitely need this color in my life.





lignecpq said:


> This is gorgeous! It’s so vibrant and the lining choice is just perfect!
> 
> When you have time can you post a picture of how the doubled up shoulder strap looks?



Thank you all! [emoji4] 

Here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-shorten-up-the-alexa-shoulder-strap.715218/  is the link to youtube video which shows how to shorten up the strap, I’ll try to post pics later today. Valerie’s strap becomes quite short when doubled up, but it works with the summer clothes. I’ll add some extra holes though so I can shorten it up and use it with wintercoats too. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

1kg is my limit for bags so I let the midi soulmate in merinos go. It didn't feel light to me.


----------



## christinemliu

Farfelue63 said:


> You are right, when I asked for some informations, ladies here were very nice and helpful )
> It weighs 1100g, but I don't find it heavy on my shoulder.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Happy dance! My very first MM bag is shipping and will be here to welcome me home when I return from vacation next week.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Creativelyswank said:


> Happy dance! My very first MM bag is shipping and will be here to welcome me home when I return from vacation next week.


Congrats!  Please post a reveal when you get it


----------



## Taimi

Here is the Valerie satchel with the grape Alexa. They are quite the same width, but the Valerie is higher.







And here is the strap doubled up. [emoji4]


----------



## Petruspus

I want to order a phoebe as my first mm bag. Which leather do you recommend? Tia


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> Here is the Valerie satchel with the grape Alexa. They are quite the same width, but the Valerie is higher.
> 
> View attachment 4106182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106183
> 
> 
> And here is the strap doubled up. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4106184



I love the color of your grape Alexa.


----------



## lenie

Petruspus said:


> I want to order a phoebe as my first mm bag. Which leather do you recommend? Tia



The Phoebe is great in any leather. However, Marco doesn’t make the smaller items in the more structured leathers like vachetta or pompei. If you are thinking of using it as a wallet, you might consider one of the textured leathers like pebbled or Verona as they will handle being tossed in a bag without showing signs of wear.  If you are just thinking of using it as a wristlet or small shoulder bag, any leather will be great. What color did you have in mind? Knowing how you think you might use it( dressy or casual), your color preference, and what you like/don’t like will us us give you better guidance.


----------



## Taimi

vink said:


> I love the color of your grape Alexa.



Thank you! [emoji4] I love purple/violet, as you all may have already noticed.. [emoji6]


----------



## Sickgrl13

Taimi said:


> Here is the Valerie satchel with the grape Alexa. They are quite the same width, but the Valerie is higher.
> 
> View attachment 4106182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106183
> 
> 
> And here is the strap doubled up. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4106184



Valerie looks so much bigger as there is no slouch.   On a side note, I wish I discovered Mulberry Alexa’s sooner.....I only have 2 but always on the lookout for more in the secondhand market.


----------



## Petruspus

lenie said:


> The Phoebe is great in any leather. However, Marco doesn’t make the smaller items in the more structured leathers like vachetta or pompei. If you are thinking of using it as a wallet, you might consider one of the textured leathers like pebbled or Verona as they will handle being tossed in a bag without showing signs of wear.  If you are just thinking of using it as a wristlet or small shoulder bag, any leather will be great. What color did you have in mind? Knowing how you think you might use it( dressy or casual), your color preference, and what you like/don’t like will us us give you better guidance.


Thank you. Due to problems with my neck and back, I need to have light bags. Inget Also need to be a bag i do not need to baby. I like peppled, but i an afraid of the weight. (I love pictures of the bag in Africa, butbit is not listed as an alternativ.) Do: light, durable and an eyecatcher in teal, red or more neutral colours.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sickgrl13 said:


> Congrats!  Please post a reveal when you get it


Absolutely! I really hope I made good color choices, if not I'll have to try again


----------



## lenie

Petruspus said:


> Thank you. Due to problems with my neck and back, I need to have light bags. Inget Also need to be a bag i do not need to baby. I like peppled, but i an afraid of the weight. (I love pictures of the bag in Africa, butbit is not listed as an alternativ.) Do: light, durable and an eyecatcher in teal, red or more neutral colours.



The Africa leathers are no longer available. You could email Marco to see if he might have any left for a Phoebe since it’s small.


----------



## Taimi

Sickgrl13 said:


> Valerie looks so much bigger as there is no slouch.   On a side note, I wish I discovered Mulberry Alexa’s sooner.....I only have 2 but always on the lookout for more in the secondhand market.



Alexas are great! [emoji4] I hope you’ll find the ones you want. It shouldn’t have been discontinued.. It’s a classic imo.


----------



## the_baglover

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would you be able to post photos? I would love to see it!


Sure. Let me take some pics once I get back from work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Taimi said:


> Alexas are great! [emoji4] I hope you’ll find the ones you want. It shouldn’t have been discontinued.. It’s a classic imo.


True!
But, it seems like the Small Bayswater Satchel is gone, too. Not looking much at Mulb these days. Alexa was the bag that introduced me to that brand. Still dreaming of the OS. 
(Sorry for the derailing - back to Massaccesi!)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I traded my midi angel for the small bayswater and adore it. Thanks emmaR


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's in my avatar by the way.


----------



## djfmn

@carterazo Here are the photos of Daphne in Crystal Pink and Little Muse in Everose pompei Shimmer.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo Here are the photos of Daphne in Crystal Pink and Little Muse in Everose pompei Shimmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4107231
> View attachment 4107232
> View attachment 4107233
> View attachment 4107234


Thank you sooo much!  This is a very helpful visual.  Would you mind comparing how things fit inside both as well as how functional the little Muse is? I love the bag, but wonder if it is too small.  Do the handles annoy you when you wear it crossbody.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you sooo much!  This is a very helpful visual.  Would you mind comparing how things fit inside both as well as how functional the little Muse is? I love the bag, but wonder if it is too small.  Do the handles annoy you when you wear it crossbody.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


@carterazo  I don't ever wear my bags cross body unless I am traveling by airplane and have luggage etc. Also when I travel I use a big bag usually my BE Stockholm tote in cognac perfect bag for traveling. It is a small bag but it fits quite a lot because it is wide at the base. I have a small wallet and my phone and a makeup bag Vera Bradley, a small Penelope, and sometimes my Kindle. I find it is large enough to carry what I need but if you are wanting to put a water bottle or larger items then it is too small for that. It is a small bag as I said but it carries quite a bit.  I am heading out for lunch with some GF's and to run some errands but will photograph all the items when I have a chance later today or sometime tomorrow. I also like the handles I find handles like this are easy to carry. Although I have to say I am pretty laid back so I am not a good judge of small details as not much bugs me. The only thing that is a big issue for me is the larger sized bags I cannot wear MM full size bags they are just way too big on me they overpower me completely. Not that I don't like them I do I purchased a full size Divina and it really looked weird on me. Once I found out that I could not carry MM large bags I have stayed away from ordering any. Also now that I am not working full time smaller bags suit my lifestyle. The only two larger bags that I have are the Midi Selene - one of my favorites and the midi Soulmate another bag that I really like a lot. The rest of my MM bags are smaller bags, Angelica, Diva, midi Zhoe, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend, Aura, Phoebe, Little Tulipano. I have to end by saying I love the LIttle Muse such a great style and such a fun bag.


----------



## the_baglover

Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

the_baglover said:


> View attachment 4107320
> View attachment 4107315
> 
> 
> Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.
> 
> View attachment 4107318


So pretty and classic, looks perfect for what you need it to do!!


----------



## TotinScience

the_baglover said:


> View attachment 4107320
> View attachment 4107315
> 
> 
> Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.
> 
> View attachment 4107318


Love it! A gorgeous classic that will serve you for years


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo  I don't ever wear my bags cross body unless I am traveling by airplane and have luggage etc. Also when I travel I use a big bag usually my BE Stockholm tote in cognac perfect bag for traveling. It is a small bag but it fits quite a lot because it is wide at the base. I have a small wallet and my phone and a makeup bag Vera Bradley, a small Penelope, and sometimes my Kindle. I find it is large enough to carry what I need but if you are wanting to put a water bottle or larger items then it is too small for that. It is a small bag as I said but it carries quite a bit.  I am heading out for lunch with some GF's and to run some errands but will photograph all the items when I have a chance later today or sometime tomorrow. I also like the handles I find handles like this are easy to carry. Although I have to say I am pretty laid back so I am not a good judge of small details as not much bugs me. The only thing that is a big issue for me is the larger sized bags I cannot wear MM full size bags they are just way too big on me they overpower me completely. Not that I don't like them I do I purchased a full size Divina and it really looked weird on me. Once I found out that I could not carry MM large bags I have stayed away from ordering any. Also now that I am not working full time smaller bags suit my lifestyle. The only two larger bags that I have are the Midi Selene - one of my favorites and the midi Soulmate another bag that I really like a lot. The rest of my MM bags are smaller bags, Angelica, Diva, midi Zhoe, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend, Aura, Phoebe, Little Tulipano. I have to end by saying I love the LIttle Muse such a great style and such a fun bag.


Thanks for all the great info! I don't do big bags either. My biggest is Selene midi. I love the size of the Daphne and Zhoe. I don't carry a lot. At the same time, I don't know if little Muse will look cutesy on me. It's hard without looking in the mirror and checking out what the bag really looks like. [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

the_baglover said:


> View attachment 4107320
> View attachment 4107315
> 
> 
> Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.
> 
> View attachment 4107318


Gorgeous combination,  congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thanks for all the great info! I don't do big bags either. My biggest is Selene midi. I love the size of the Daphne and Zhoe. I don't carry a lot. At the same time, I don't know if little Muse will look cutesy on me. It's hard without looking in the mirror and checking out what the bag really looks like. [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was also worried about it looking cutesy on me but because the design and style is fairly classic it does not look too cutesy to me. If the design was not as simple and sophisticated I would not have liked it but because it is not over designed it does not look cutesy at all. I really like the style and I do not carry a lot my favorite bags are all the Zhoe's, Aura and Daphne and Angelica for smaller bags. I really like the Little Tulipano and the Little Muse they are both great bags.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I was also worried about it looking cutesy on me but because the design and style is fairly classic it does not look too cutesy to me. If the design was not as simple and sophisticated I would not have liked it but because it is not over designed it does not look cutesy at all. I really like the style and I do not carry a lot my favorite bags are all the Zhoe's, Aura and Daphne and Angelica for smaller bags. I really like the Little Tulipano and the Little Muse they are both great bags.


I'm so glad you said that!  It makes me feel better about the size. [emoji41] 
I am considering this bag in denim or orangle pebbled. Maybe even taupe. [emoji12]  I don't know yet. I keep thinking about it and thinking about it. [emoji28] 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad you said that!  It makes me feel better about the size. [emoji41]
> I am considering this bag in denim or orangle pebbled. Maybe even taupe. [emoji12]  I don't know yet. I keep thinking about it and thinking about it. [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I think it would be lovely in all of those leathers. I love the denim and I have orange nappa in a Zhoe and it is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I think it would be lovely in all of those leathers. I love the denim and I have orange nappa in a Zhoe and it is one of my favorite bags.


@carterazo There is a Little Muse in denim of the blog and it is exactly what drew me to the style. I seriously considered the denim pebbled but I have too many blue bags.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo There is a Little Muse in denim of the blog and it is exactly what drew me to the style. I seriously considered the denim pebbled but I have too many blue bags.


Yes! That is exactly the one that made me want it in denim! Except, I already have a Selene in that color plus multiple other shades of blue. O have too many blue bags. I need to branch out.  I [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Yes! That is exactly the one that made me want it in denim! Except, I already have a Selene in that color plus multiple other shades of blue. O have too many blue bags. I need to branch out.  I [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I laughed when I read your response. I really wanted that denim pebbled Little Muse when I saw it. I kept coming back to look at it on the blog and I then counted how many blue bags I have and decided that I just could not get another blue bag. I then decided that I would get the everose shimmer pompei. I am not very blingy at all so I was concerned it might be too blingy for me but was really pleased with the everose Little Muse when it arrived. I love the shimmer pompei leather. It is such a fun leather.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I laughed when I read your response. I really wanted that denim pebbled Little Muse when I saw it. I kept coming back to look at it on the blog and I then counted how many blue bags I have and decided that I just could not get another blue bag. I then decided that I would get the everose shimmer pompei. I am not very blingy at all so I was concerned it might be too blingy for me but was really pleased with the everose Little Muse when it arrived. I love the shimmer pompei leather. It is such a fun leather.


Great minds think alike. [emoji2] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

My outer Little Tulipano  in sugar cane Pompei shimmer arrived today. Attached is a quick photo showing the sugar cane outer and the amethyst inner. It is a really fun combination and very eye catching.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My outer Little Tulipano  in sugar cane Pompei shimmer arrived today. Attached is a quick photo showing the sugar cane outer and the amethyst inner. It is a really fun combination and very eye catching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109157


That's really pretty!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Well, I personally never do anything like that. I am totally disciplined and buy only what I need and what is always on sale.
> Anyone believe this?


----------



## djfmn

I have decided I am going to get an inner Little Tulipano bag in Sugar cane. I like the leather a lot and want to be able to have a complete Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane.


----------



## southernbelle43

the_baglover said:


> View attachment 4107320
> View attachment 4107315
> 
> 
> Selene in black pebbled leather, red lining, and top zipper closure.
> 
> View attachment 4107318


A bag that you will enjoy for years...


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My outer Little Tulipano  in sugar cane Pompei shimmer arrived today. Attached is a quick photo showing the sugar cane outer and the amethyst inner. It is a really fun combination and very eye catching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109157


NICE!!!!!!}


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Does anyone have both little Muse and Daphne? I would love to see comparison pics with those two. TIA!



Yes...  I do! I will get them out.  It’s funny because we just moved and the only two purses I used for the move were those. I used daphne for the cross country car part! 

And I have serious Goldilocks Issues
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4109240
View attachment 4109241
View attachment 4109243


The daphne is bigger but I find I can do daily stuff easily in little muse.  Wallet, sunglasses, receipts for stuff to return, and stuff!  I keep it cinched usually but if need arises, it can be unsnapped.  Third pic is of little muse opened up.  

I received Daphne via BST and she is one of my favorite styles.  I think it’s navy pebbled.  Little muse is in a light grey pebbled.  These are my first two pebbled and I like both. If you need more pics let me know


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes...  I do! I will get them out.  It’s funny because we just moved and the only two purses I used for the move were those. I used daphne for the cross country car part!
> 
> And I have serious Goldilocks Issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109240
> View attachment 4109241
> View attachment 4109243
> 
> 
> The daphne is bigger but I find I can do daily stuff easily in little muse.  Wallet, sunglasses, receipts for stuff to return, and stuff!  I keep it cinched usually but if need arises, it can be unsnapped.  Third pic is of little muse opened up.
> 
> I received Daphne via BST and she is one of my favorite styles.  I think it’s navy pebbled.  Little muse is in a light grey pebbled.  These are my first two pebbled and I like both. If you need more pics let me know


Can’t see your pictures


----------



## djfmn

@carterazo Having said I have enough blue bags I have decided to get a complete Little Tulipano in sugar cane Pompei shimmer. I convinced myself that a blue shimmer was different enough from all the other blue leathers I have!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Can’t see your pictures


@Coastal jewel nor can I see the photos.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> @carterazo  I don't ever wear my bags cross body unless I am traveling by airplane and have luggage etc. Also when I travel I use a big bag usually my BE Stockholm tote in cognac perfect bag for traveling. It is a small bag but it fits quite a lot because it is wide at the base. I have a small wallet and my phone and a makeup bag Vera Bradley, a small Penelope, and sometimes my Kindle. I find it is large enough to carry what I need but if you are wanting to put a water bottle or larger items then it is too small for that. It is a small bag as I said but it carries quite a bit.  I am heading out for lunch with some GF's and to run some errands but will photograph all the items when I have a chance later today or sometime tomorrow. I also like the handles I find handles like this are easy to carry. Although I have to say I am pretty laid back so I am not a good judge of small details as not much bugs me. The only thing that is a big issue for me is the larger sized bags I cannot wear MM full size bags they are just way too big on me they overpower me completely. Not that I don't like them I do I purchased a full size Divina and it really looked weird on me. Once I found out that I could not carry MM large bags I have stayed away from ordering any. Also now that I am not working full time smaller bags suit my lifestyle. The only two larger bags that I have are the Midi Selene - one of my favorites and the midi Soulmate another bag that I really like a lot. The rest of my MM bags are smaller bags, Angelica, Diva, midi Zhoe, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend, Aura, Phoebe, Little Tulipano. I have to end by saying I love the LIttle Muse such a great style and such a fun bag.



Great Job explaining the two.  I thought little muse would be cutesy, but a friend had one, and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would be good.  I too, look overwhelmed w larger bags, and the largest I have is Selene midi.  They even seem a little big now.    Carterazo. If you are comfortable w smaller bags, little muse should be great.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes...  I do! I will get them out.  It’s funny because we just moved and the only two purses I used for the move were those. I used daphne for the cross country car part!
> 
> And I have serious Goldilocks Issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109240
> View attachment 4109241
> View attachment 4109243
> 
> 
> The daphne is bigger but I find I can do daily stuff easily in little muse.  Wallet, sunglasses, receipts for stuff to return, and stuff!  I keep it cinched usually but if need arises, it can be unsnapped.  Third pic is of little muse opened up.
> 
> I received Daphne via BST and she is one of my favorite styles.  I think it’s navy pebbled.  Little muse is in a light grey pebbled.  These are my first two pebbled and I like both. If you need more pics let me know


Thank you for the review and pics! [emoji56]  Little Muse looks so much bigger when fully open. I really like it light grey. I need to take a second look at my swatch. 

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo Having said I have enough blue bags I have decided to get a complete Little Tulipano in sugar cane Pompei shimmer. I convinced myself that a blue shimmer was different enough from all the other blue leathers I have!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Oooh, you're a girl after my own heart. [emoji41] [emoji1] 
I just received a new blue Coach bag I ordered. I thought it might be too similar to MM's denim, but nope. It's different.  So, totally justifiable, right? [emoji2] 
There are so many beautiful shades of blue, it's hard to pass them up. [emoji7] [emoji56] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Great Job explaining the two.  I thought little muse would be cutesy, but a friend had one, and as soon as I saw it, I knew it would be good.  I too, look overwhelmed w larger bags, and the largest I have is Selene midi.  They even seem a little big now.    Carterazo. If you are comfortable w smaller bags, little muse should be great.


You both have convinced me that this bag will work. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> You both have convinced me that this bag will work. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Convince?  Enable?  . Always here to help!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Convince?  Enable?  . Always here to help!


[emoji23] thank you! [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> @carterazo Having said I have enough blue bags I have decided to get a complete Little Tulipano in sugar cane Pompei shimmer. I convinced myself that a blue shimmer was different enough from all the other blue leathers I have!!!!



Oh... it’s so different. Although I already gave mine away to my niece, I still think about the color. Such a pretty and sweet blue.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes...  I do! I will get them out.  It’s funny because we just moved and the only two purses I used for the move were those. I used daphne for the cross country car part!
> 
> And I have serious Goldilocks Issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109240
> View attachment 4109241
> View attachment 4109243
> 
> 
> The daphne is bigger but I find I can do daily stuff easily in little muse.  Wallet, sunglasses, receipts for stuff to return, and stuff!  I keep it cinched usually but if need arises, it can be unsnapped.  Third pic is of little muse opened up.
> 
> I received Daphne via BST and she is one of my favorite styles.  I think it’s navy pebbled.  Little muse is in a light grey pebbled.  These are my first two pebbled and I like both. If you need more pics let me know



I can’t see your photo, too. [emoji20] Would you mind uploading them again?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @carterazo Having said I have enough blue bags I have decided to get a complete Little Tulipano in sugar cane Pompei shimmer. I convinced myself that a blue shimmer was different enough from all the other blue leathers I have!!!!


I like your thinking!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Oh... it’s so different. Although I already gave mine away to my niece, I still think about the color. Such a pretty and sweet blue.


Vink I know you said the bag was too young for you if I remember it was a Little Valerie. I love the Little Tulipano it is such a fun style. I think a single color Little Tulipano in sugar cane will be perfect. I did get the outer Little Tulipano to go with the inner amethyst Little Tulipano but I have decided a single color Little Tulipano in Sugar cane will be such a great bag. Also I did not get mine with lining or edge paint and I was hesitant especially with regards the edge paint but it looks fine without the edge paint because it is unlined. I think if I had it lined I would definitely have put on edge paint. I asked Marco about the lining and he indicated it would make the bag heavy. It is a different look from the normal MM bags I have but that wants makes it more interesting.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> I can’t see your photo, too. [emoji20] Would you mind uploading them again?



I’ll try!  I can’t see them either,  it says I don’t have permission [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	






The last one has the little muse opened and not snapped. I am Pretty smitten with both of these.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That's one slouchy Daphne! I didn't even know the handles could stay down! Lovely and smooshy.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/the-massaccesi-summer-mini-sample-sale.html
Mini sample sale!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sample sale just opened on the Massaccesi blog.  I won't be buying, but I need you all to snap up those beauties now so I can get a shot at them later closer to my price range on the BST!


----------



## djfmn

I am surprised the Tulipano's are not going on the sample sale. It is such a great bag. I am planning to get another one.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I am surprised the Tulipano's are not going on the sample sale. It is such a great bag. I am planning to get another one.



Which ones were you expecting? There are a few on there.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Which ones were you expecting? There are a few on there.


The sugarcane and white. I thought that would definitely go quickly. Also the white and blue. I love both of those. I think once more ladies try Tulipano they will find out what a great bag it is.


----------



## djfmn

Yay the Tulipano in white and blue has sold. Saved me some money. Now someone please buy the sugarcane and white one.


----------



## soramillay

I took the bordeaux glitter and dark grey one. Tbh I have fallen so far behind on all the new leathers, I didn’t even realise there was a bordeaux glitter! I thought it was eggplant and remembered liking @clu0984’s eggplant/grey tulipano very much. Now that I know it is a glitter, I am even more excited 

Also, painted edges is exactly what I would have added. So I couldn’t say no.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I’ll try!  I can’t see them either,  it says I don’t have permission [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4109358
> View attachment 4109362
> View attachment 4109363
> 
> 
> The last one has the little muse opened and not snapped. I am Pretty smitten with both of these.



Yay! Thank you so much! I can see it now. [emoji4] 

The permission thing used to happen to me, too. I don’t even know what it’s about.

I like how your Daphne slouch. I used to like it a lot when it first came out, but always put it behind other bags thinking it’s too basic and common. How do you like yours? How is the compartment system? Is there only one main compartment or two more on the side? And how’s the inside? [emoji4]


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I took the bordeaux glitter and dark grey one. Tbh I have fallen so far behind on all the new leathers, I didn’t even realise there was a bordeaux glitter! I thought it was eggplant and remembered liking @clu0984’s eggplant/grey tulipano very much. Now that I know it is a glitter, I am even more excited
> 
> Also, painted edges is exactly what I would have added. So I couldn’t say no.



The Bordeaux glitter is gorgeous, I think, judging from the photo on its release. I think you got a good one. [emoji4] 


And to whoever that got the blue and white, congrats! That bag is very nice! I like the combo!


----------



## TotinScience

somebody please get the Siena before I make a mistake


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> somebody please get the Siena before I make a mistake


I thought about you the minute I saw it! And it is a lovely color to go  with all of your PURPLE!  Lol


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I thought about you the minute I saw it! And it is a lovely color to go  with all of your PURPLE!  Lol


Ha! I think you are referring to the Sabrina, not Siena . Although I'd wear purple with forest green all the same


----------



## vink

My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining. 




Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> View attachment 4110630
> 
> 
> My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 4110646
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.


This is beautiful!! I hope you wear this in good health!

I recently received my Angelica in orange Aquila Matte - it's like the leather on a pair of perfectly worn-in boots with all the variations. Definitely understand that the leather is not fore everyone, but I also love mine.  Will post pics soon.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> View attachment 4110630
> 
> 
> My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 4110646
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.


That’s very pretty! These color variations drive me crazy though. You never know what you’re going to get. I’m hoping the octane bag I ordered is close to the swatch I have, because that is what I have my heart set on.


----------



## clu0984

vink said:


> View attachment 4110630
> 
> 
> My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 4110646
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.



I really think this is a fabulous blue.  Perfect for the selene style


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> View attachment 4110630
> 
> 
> My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 4110646
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.


Vink this bag is gorgeous. I think this is the best color in this leather I have seen so far. Perfect leather and perfect style. I love this bag.


----------



## Barefootgirl

love your Selene! that shade is unique!
I have been looking today at my Selene collection, all lined up on the bed....just a row of beautiful leathers...due to the design, they scream out for a little decor!

I'd like fobs/charms/hang tags that are classy and not cheapie looking...so Coach, Kate Spade (oh rip  )
any other designers of brands of hang tags/charms I should go look for?
Thanks


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@vink If you have the denim blue pebbled swatch would you mind sharing a picture of it next to your new blue jeans Aquila Selene? Your new bag has almost convinced me to try Aquila, even knowing that it shows scratches.


----------



## southernbelle43

I find that after giving a beloved family member my Theia in mud Verona that I really miss the mud Verona. ( I have another Theia).  So I am thinking a mud Verona Modena. I checked with Marco and he has none, but if enough show interest in this color he will approach the tannery. So speak up if you like this leather and think you might order something in it at some time.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> View attachment 4110630
> 
> 
> My full size Selene blue jeans Aquila Matte arrived and I think it’s different from the original batch that he had since most of the photo I saw look darker, but this is really a color of a blue jeans complete with the variation in leather color that make it more realistic. I Iove it. It’s different from the blues I usually pick and I ordered it with GHW and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 4110646
> 
> 
> Now that I have 2 Aquila Matte in my most used colors, dark brown and blue, and in the style I feel best suit the leather, I feel like I’m a happy camper and very content with this leather.


Oh, I like this a lot.  To me all of these leathers have their own unique characteristics which I find fascinating. However, I completely understand those who order a color because you really want THAT color and may be disappointed if the new batch is not the same. It might pay to send MM a photo of the swatch color you want and ask if the latest batch is close to it or really different.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I find that after giving a beloved family member my Theia in mud Verona that I really miss the mud Verona. ( I have another Theia).  So I am thinking a mud Verona Modena. I checked with Marco and he has none, but if enough show interest in this color he will approach the tannery. So speak up if you like this leather and think you might order something in it at some time.


Good to know!
I asked him about Mud Verona for a Calista recently, on the off chance there was some still around.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I find that after giving a beloved family member my Theia in mud Verona that I really miss the mud Verona. ( I have another Theia).  So I am thinking a mud Verona Modena. I checked with Marco and he has none, but if enough show interest in this color he will approach the tannery. So speak up if you like this leather and think you might order something in it at some time.


Can we also include a request for a dark grey Verona?? That dark grey was the best of his greys, imo  WANT!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Can we also include a request for a dark grey Verona?? That dark grey was the best of his greys, imo  WANT!


I just need some idea about how many are interested in these colors.  Apparently it doesn't take many because there were only about seven of us who wanted the satchel and we got that.


----------



## mleleigh

Grey Verona would tempt me for sure!


----------



## TotinScience

TotinScience said:


> Can we also include a request for a dark grey Verona?? That dark grey was the best of his greys, imo  WANT!


As @southernbelle43  rightfully pointed out, I meant medium grey Verona . There so many colors and names for them, hard to keep track


----------



## anitalilac

Barefootgirl said:


> love your Selene! that shade is unique!
> I have been looking today at my Selene collection, all lined up on the bed....just a row of beautiful leathers...due to the design, they scream out for a little decor!
> 
> I'd like fobs/charms/hang tags that are classy and not cheapie looking...so Coach, Kate Spade (oh rip  )
> any other designers of brands of hang tags/charms I should go look for?
> Thanks


maybe Etsy? LeatherPrince has animals in Leather.  I love Coach charms although a bit pricey for my taste. HopelessBagGirl will have great suggestions since all her bags are beautifully decorated with charms.


----------



## soramillay

Vink, your new Aquila Matte Selene is beautiful! It's the perfect amount of worn-in easiness, just like a good pair of jeans.

Djfmn, I'm surprised the sugarcane/white Tulipano hasn't sold yet! It's only 150 euro!!! If I weren't incapable of keeping white leather clean, I'll nab that for sure too.


----------



## Kylacove

^^
That could be why it's not sold-fear of white. I'm waiting on another bag in sugarcane and dark blue pompei so it would be too similar even though the price is good.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> ^^
> That could be why it's not sold-fear of white. I'm waiting on another bag in sugarcane and dark blue pompei so it would be too similar even though the price is good.


I have the sugar cane Little Tulipano outer bag and I am ordering the inner bag in Sugar cane. I love the sugar cane and want a single color Little Tulipano.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Yay! Thank you so much! I can see it now. [emoji4]
> 
> The permission thing used to happen to me, too. I don’t even know what it’s about.
> 
> I like how your Daphne slouch. I used to like it a lot when it first came out, but always put it behind other bags thinking it’s too basic and common. How do you like yours? How is the compartment system? Is there only one main compartment or two more on the side? And how’s the inside? [emoji4]


You didn't ask me, but I have one. [emoji4] 
It is only one compartment with a zippered pocket and two other pockets.  It runs or feels small. The opening isn't very wide, which is an issue for some. It fits all the basics. If you don't carry a lot, it'll work great. Otherwise, you'll have to pile things on top of each other.  I love mine. [emoji15] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> You didn't ask me, but I have one. [emoji4]
> It is only one compartment with a zippered pocket and two other pockets.  It runs or feels small. The opening isn't very wide, which is an issue for some. It fits all the basics. If you don't carry a lot, it'll work great. Otherwise, you'll have to pile things on top of each other.  I love mine. [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What she just said.  Love mine as well.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> This is beautiful!! I hope you wear this in good health!
> 
> I recently received my Angelica in orange Aquila Matte - it's like the leather on a pair of perfectly worn-in boots with all the variations. Definitely understand that the leather is not fore everyone, but I also love mine.  Will post pics soon.



You need to put the photo on here! I need to see that orange! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I’m not big with hot shades, but I love Aquila Matte so anything in it’ll be gladly appreciate. Please.... [emoji4] 




Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s very pretty! These color variations drive me crazy though. You never know what you’re going to get. I’m hoping the octane bag I ordered is close to the swatch I have, because that is what I have my heart set on.



You’ll be fine. Octane is Merino. I have a penny midi from the second or third batch and it looks the same compare the the swatch from first batch. Merino, pebble, Nappa, Africa, Verona, and Nabuk are more consistent than Aquila Matte and Vacchetta. 




clu0984 said:


> I really think this is a fabulous blue.  Perfect for the selene style



Thank you! [emoji4] 




djfmn said:


> Vink this bag is gorgeous. I think this is the best color in this leather I have seen so far. Perfect leather and perfect style. I love this bag.



Thank you! I love it, too! I’m so glad I decided to shake up this order a bit from my usual choices. [emoji4] 




Barefootgirl said:


> love your Selene! that shade is unique!
> I have been looking today at my Selene collection, all lined up on the bed....just a row of beautiful leathers...due to the design, they scream out for a little decor!
> 
> I'd like fobs/charms/hang tags that are classy and not cheapie looking...so Coach, Kate Spade (oh rip  )
> any other designers of brands of hang tags/charms I should go look for?
> Thanks



Thanks! [emoji4] Did a search on eBay? I like the fur ball type. [emoji16] I know it’s not for everyone though. [emoji28] 




Devyn Danielle said:


> @vink If you have the denim blue pebbled swatch would you mind sharing a picture of it next to your new blue jeans Aquila Selene? Your new bag has almost convinced me to try Aquila, even knowing that it shows scratches.



I have. I’ll do it tomorrow. [emoji4] Aquila Matte is amazing leather. It has so much character. I don’t know, but it’s my favorite leather. My most favorite, I think. And I think it’s so perfect in darker colors and just Live. [emoji4] 




southernbelle43 said:


> I find that after giving a beloved family member my Theia in mud Verona that I really miss the mud Verona. ( I have another Theia).  So I am thinking a mud Verona Modena. I checked with Marco and he has none, but if enough show interest in this color he will approach the tannery. So speak up if you like this leather and think you might order something in it at some time.



Oh... you’re lucky! I hope you get enough people to get the new batch come in. [emoji4] (I already have mine so I’ll send me best wishes to you.  ) 




southernbelle43 said:


> Oh, I like this a lot.  To me all of these leathers have their own unique characteristics which I find fascinating. However, I completely understand those who order a color because you really want THAT color and may be disappointed if the new batch is not the same. It might pay to send MM a photo of the swatch color you want and ask if the latest batch is close to it or really different.



I love it, too! [emoji4] It’s just that I was expecting a darker jeans, but this jeans is Perfect! I love it very much and it suits the GHW even more. Normally, I’m a SHW girl. I don’t know why I picked out the GHW, but it’s definitely perform above my expectation. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> You didn't ask me, but I have one. [emoji4]
> It is only one compartment with a zippered pocket and two other pockets.  It runs or feels small. The opening isn't very wide, which is an issue for some. It fits all the basics. If you don't carry a lot, it'll work great. Otherwise, you'll have to pile things on top of each other.  I love mine. [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





southernbelle43 said:


> What she just said.  Love mine as well.



Thank you so much for the feedback! [emoji4] I have a couple leathers that I like and maybe I can dream up something. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! [emoji4] I have a couple leathers that I like and maybe I can dream up something. [emoji4]


What leathers are you thinking? I've seen pebbled and merinos - I think. Mine is in Nappa. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Thank you so much for the feedback! [emoji4] I have a couple leathers that I like and maybe I can dream up something. [emoji4]


I also have a Daphne which I really like. Although it only has one compartment I find that it has ample space for what I carry. I normally have a small wallet, Vera Bradley makeup bag, BE coin purse, sunglasses, Android phone, small Penelope, a checkbook, sometimes my Kindle and a small water bottle. Everything fits without a problem. Love the style.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> What leathers are you thinking? I've seen pebbled and merinos - I think. Mine is in Nappa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


@vink Mine is merino in crystal pink.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also have a Daphne which I really like. Although it only has one compartment I find that it has ample space for what I carry. I normally have a small wallet, Vera Bradley makeup bag, BE coin purse, sunglasses, Android phone, small Penelope, a checkbook, sometimes my Kindle and a small water bottle. Everything fits without a problem. Love the style.


There was a BE coin purse? I don't remember it at all. Only the Angel- which would be a bit big for coins? Could you share a pic, please?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> There was a BE coin purse? I don't remember it at all. Only the Angel- which would be a bit big for coins? Could you share a pic, please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Here is a photo of the BE purse. It is pretty old now and if I remember correctly it is a pewter leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> You didn't ask me, but I have one. [emoji4]
> It is only one compartment with a zippered pocket and two other pockets.  It runs or feels small. The opening isn't very wide, which is an issue for some. It fits all the basics. If you don't carry a lot, it'll work great. Otherwise, you'll have to pile things on top of each other.  I love mine. [emoji15]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Vink.  Same  as Carterazo.    To me, it’s a great size and bag when I’m carrying more stuff.  It is one of my favs and yes. It is slouchy.  I got it on BST.  

I have several Selene midis and  they seem big, like a black hole in my purse world.  Watch out BST board... they are going to be there soon.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink.  Same  as Carterazo.    To me, it’s a great size and bag when I’m carrying more stuff.  It is one of my favs and yes. It is slouchy.  I got it on BST.
> 
> I have several Selene midis and  they seem big, like a black hole in my purse world.  Watch out BST board... they are going to be there soon.


I have several Selene midis I have to say even though they are larger than a lot of my other MM bags I really like them and don't find them too big along with the midi Soulmate. These are the only two larger style bags that I have. The Angelica is a little bigger but not too big for me it is a mid size bag. I also love love love the Daphne. Although I have to say I am loving the Little Tulipano such a great size not too small and not too big. Perfection.


----------



## msd_bags

Chiming in on the Daphne.

The size was right for me too but the opening was not.  It felt constricted.

I wanted the Daphne to be structured.  It's a great shape and to me instantly it fit the bill for a structured style.  I had extra backing for pebbled, but weight did not work for me so my Daphne had been rehomed some time ago.  Maybe now with the Pompei I could have my structure and lighter weight at the same time.  I would also likely do away with the side magnets that hold the zipper ends in place.  I feel it is them that make the opening a bit constricted.  Plus, I also would probably go for rolled handles.  The creases on the flat handles with use did not make me happy then.  But from some photos before, to me the rolled handles were a bit long, I will have to measure the strap drop on another bag that works perfectly for me and maybe ask for that strap drop as well.


----------



## msd_bags

Could those with midi Theia help me on the strap drop when the strap is doubled.  What is the standard strap drop when the strap is doubled?  Shoulder bags with about 10" strap drop work fine for me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

msd_bags said:


> Chiming in on the Daphne.
> 
> The size was right for me too but the opening was not.  It felt constricted.
> 
> I wanted the Daphne to be structured.  It's a great shape and to me instantly it fit the bill for a structured style.  I had extra backing for pebbled, but weight did not work for me so my Daphne had been rehomed some time ago.  Maybe now with the Pompei I could have my structure and lighter weight at the same time.  I would also likely do away with the side magnets that hold the zipper ends in place.  I feel it is them that make the opening a bit constricted.  Plus, I also would probably go for rolled handles.  The creases on the flat handles with use did not make me happy then.  But from some photos before, to me the rolled handles were a bit long, I will have to measure the strap drop on another bag that works perfectly for me and maybe ask for that strap drop as well.



I just asked Marco about rolled handles on a Daphne!!   I have narrowed my choices down for a tricolor bag but I have the same reservations about the Daphne style. I like structure but not sure if extra backing will cut it with nappa. And the zipper opening looks kind of annoying.   I didn’t know about magnets holding the zipper ends in place. I kind of wish to get rid of the zipper entirely but I don’t want the bag to be open either.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of the BE purse. It is pretty old now and if I remember correctly it is a pewter leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112182


So cute. Thanks for sharing! Is it crash leather?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I have several Selene midis I have to say even though they are larger than a lot of my other MM bags I really like them and don't find them too big along with the midi Soulmate. These are the only two larger style bags that I have. The Angelica is a little bigger but not too big for me it is a mid size bag. I also love love love the Daphne. Although I have to say I am loving the Little Tulipano such a great size not too small and not too big. Perfection.


Hmmm, I like your description of little Tilipano. Not too big, not too small. [emoji848]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Chiming in on the Daphne.
> 
> The size was right for me too but the opening was not.  It felt constricted.
> 
> I wanted the Daphne to be structured.  It's a great shape and to me instantly it fit the bill for a structured style.  I had extra backing for pebbled, but weight did not work for me so my Daphne had been rehomed some time ago.  Maybe now with the Pompei I could have my structure and lighter weight at the same time.  I would also likely do away with the side magnets that hold the zipper ends in place.  I feel it is them that make the opening a bit constricted.  Plus, I also would probably go for rolled handles.  The creases on the flat handles with use did not make me happy then.  But from some photos before, to me the rolled handles were a bit long, I will have to measure the strap drop on another bag that works perfectly for me and maybe ask for that strap drop as well.


I love the rolled handles on mine. Definitely recommend!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I just asked Marco about rolled handles on a Daphne!!   I have narrowed my choices down for a tricolor bag but I have the same reservations about the Daphne style. I like structure but not sure if extra backing will cut it with nappa. And the zipper opening looks kind of annoying.   I didn’t know about magnets holding the zipper ends in place. I kind of wish to get rid of the zipper entirely but I don’t want the bag to be open either.


Maybe ask Marco not to use the magnet for the sides. I think Daphne would be great in flat calf or pompei.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> I just asked Marco about rolled handles on a Daphne!!   I have narrowed my choices down for a tricolor bag but I have the same reservations about the Daphne style. I like structure but not sure if extra backing will cut it with nappa. And the zipper opening looks kind of annoying.   I didn’t know about magnets holding the zipper ends in place. I kind of wish to get rid of the zipper entirely but I don’t want the bag to be open either.


I felt the magnets added to the weight, but maybe they are really there to keep the sides neat.  Not sure about a structured (with extra backing) nappa long term.  But same as @carterazo I feel the flat calf or pompei would work very well for structure.

What about an inside flap closure?  Like a Victoria but the flap goes inside.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> What leathers are you thinking? I've seen pebbled and merinos - I think. Mine is in Nappa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Right now, I have a couple of Merino and Nappa on my wish list. I have to think if it’ll suit the bag the way I like.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Chiming in on the Daphne.
> 
> The size was right for me too but the opening was not.  It felt constricted.
> 
> I wanted the Daphne to be structured.  It's a great shape and to me instantly it fit the bill for a structured style.  I had extra backing for pebbled, but weight did not work for me so my Daphne had been rehomed some time ago.  Maybe now with the Pompei I could have my structure and lighter weight at the same time.  I would also likely do away with the side magnets that hold the zipper ends in place.  I feel it is them that make the opening a bit constricted.  Plus, I also would probably go for rolled handles.  The creases on the flat handles with use did not make me happy then.  But from some photos before, to me the rolled handles were a bit long, I will have to measure the strap drop on another bag that works perfectly for me and maybe ask for that strap drop as well.



Pompei would be perfect for structured but light. You should ask Marco for other modifications. I think it can work out.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I felt the magnets added to the weight, but maybe they are really there to keep the sides neat.  Not sure about a structured (with extra backing) nappa long term.  But same as @carterazo I feel the flat calf or pompei would work very well for structure.
> 
> What about an inside flap closure?  Like a Victoria but the flap goes inside.



Like a mini lady Dior?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> So cute. Thanks for sharing! Is it crash leather?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes it is crash pewter if I remember correctly. It is really old.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Like a mini lady Dior?
> 
> View attachment 4112278


I heard about the new closure of LD but just saw it here.  I'm not sure how I feel about it aesthetically but it's okay for security.


----------



## mleleigh

I was thinking that a zipper like Venus might work for Daphne since the setup is similar (raised sides where the leather attaches to the handle). In that case, the zipper could be open on one end.


----------



## Sickgrl13

msd_bags said:


> I felt the magnets added to the weight, but maybe they are really there to keep the sides neat.  Not sure about a structured (with extra backing) nappa long term.  But same as @carterazo I feel the flat calf or pompei would work very well for structure.
> 
> What about an inside flap closure?  Like a Victoria but the flap goes inside.


I was thinking about a little magnetic tab like in Little Muse.  But I am not feeling the Daphne or any of the choices really.  Normally I would be raring to go.  I've already chosen what colors and leather I want, but I just can't get excited about any of the styles that would be suitable for a 3 color bag.  I think that tells me not to get it and make an expensive mistake I will regret later.


----------



## ajamy

msd_bags said:


> Could those with midi Theia help me on the strap drop when the strap is doubled.  What is the standard strap drop when the strap is doubled?  Shoulder bags with about 10" strap drop work fine for me.


The drop on a midi theia measured with the bag flat is probably less than 10 inches however both mine are in slouchy leathers so when you carry one, the bag folds in the middle, creating a bigger drop.  The heavier the contents, the bigger the drop if that makes sense!


----------



## msd_bags

ajamy said:


> The drop on a midi theia measured with the bag flat is probably less than 10 inches however both mine are in slouchy leathers so when you carry one, the bag folds in the middle, creating a bigger drop.  The heavier the contents, the bigger the drop if that makes sense!


Definitely makes sense!  And I think it will work for me too.  Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> The drop on a midi theia measured with the bag flat is probably less than 10 inches however both mine are in slouchy leathers so when you carry one, the bag folds in the middle, creating a bigger drop.  The heavier the contents, the bigger the drop if that makes sense!


I likewise find shoulder carrying very easy and comfortable. I am 5’5 ½ “


----------



## southernbelle43

Is anyone else interested in mud Verona?  So far there are only three of us.  MM is pretty sure he can get more of the mud,  but with only three who might order there can be no discounts.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Is anyone else interested in mud Verona?  So far there are only three of us.  MM is pretty sure he can get more of the mud,  but with only three who might order there can be no discounts.



I already have a Selene midi from the original batch so I’m content on the color. 

I hope you can make it though.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I already have a Selene midi from the original batch so I’m content on the color.
> 
> I hope you can make it though.


Thank you for the reply.


----------



## southernbelle43

Related to the mud verona, MM assured me that it will be the same color as the last pelts he used. I fell in love with that color, so I wanted it to be the same.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Could those with midi Theia help me on the strap drop when the strap is doubled.  What is the standard strap drop when the strap is doubled?  Shoulder bags with about 10" strap drop work fine for me.



As several have said, the Theia strap drop is less than 10 inches, but the way it droops makes it more than 10 inches.  Maybe this photo will help.  Loving my Theia!!!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> As several have said, the Theia strap drop is less than 10 inches, but the way it droops makes it more than 10 inches.  Maybe this photo will help.  Loving my Theia!!!
> 
> View attachment 4113006


What leather/color Theia is yours? This might be my favorite yet. [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> What leather/color Theia is yours? This might be my favorite yet. [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It is the yummy chocolate Verona. It is a little darker shade than it appears in this photo.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It is the yummy chocolate Verona. It is a little darker shade than it appears in this photo.


Thanks! I'm not normally into browns, but this really caught my eye. She's lovely!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks! I'm not normally into browns, but this really caught my eye. She's lovely!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Post 19573 shows a much truer picture if the color.


----------



## clu0984

Can I tell you how much I like tulipano?  Such a useful, light, great bag.  Hanging out with me at the kids’ piano lesson


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Post 19573 shows a much truer picture if the color.


Thanks@

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> As several have said, the Theia strap drop is less than 10 inches, but the way it droops makes it more than 10 inches.  Maybe this photo will help.  Loving my Theia!!!
> 
> View attachment 4113006


Thanks for this photo, very helpful.  I'm thinking of either nappa or merino, so I'm sure that bag will have the same droop.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Is anyone else interested in mud Verona?  So far there are only three of us.  MM is pretty sure he can get more of the mud,  but with only three who might order there can be no discounts.


I'm interested!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this photo, very helpful.  I'm thinking of either nappa or merino, so I'm sure that bag will have the same droop.



I just got a full-size Theia in forest green Merino. I can check the drop for you this weekend. But Merino is droopy with stuff inside as well. I think it’ll be quite the same.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I just got a full-size Theia in forest green Merino. I can check the drop for you this weekend. But Merino is droopy with stuff inside as well. I think it’ll be quite the same.


You've not posted this Theia, I wanna see too!    And if you still have your midi Theia, maybe a side by side comparison please (many photos if possible ? )  Thanks!!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> You've not posted this Theia, I wanna see too!    And if you still have your midi Theia, maybe a side by side comparison please (many photos if possible ? )  Thanks!!


Yes please on the side by side!!!,


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> Can I tell you how much I like tulipano?  Such a useful, light, great bag.  Hanging out with me at the kids’ piano lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113174
> View attachment 4113178


It is so unique! Beautiful!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> You've not posted this Theia, I wanna see too!    And if you still have your midi Theia, maybe a side by side comparison please (many photos if possible ? )  Thanks!!



Yes. I haven’t. [emoji4] It arrived with The Valerie and I was busy. It’s at my house and I rarely go home this month. I’m crazy about the color I just gave the dark green trinity Selene Midi to my sister in law because I never get to use it. I just have too many Selene Midi now. Plus, I think I may prefer to have a full size Selene in forest Merino. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> You've not posted this Theia, I wanna see too!    And if you still have your midi Theia, maybe a side by side comparison please (many photos if possible ? )  Thanks!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Yes please on the side by side!!!,



Within mid July. I promise. The end of school is coming and I’m clearing out work load preparing for the holiday. The midi is with me, but the full size is at another house. I’ll get them together and do the shoot for you when I get to be home. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Hey gang.  MM went to the tannery this morning and managed to get some mud Verona for my bag.  He says he has not heard from anyone else, so if you want him to order some you need to send him an email and let him know.  Otherwise it does not sound  like he will press them for more.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of the BE purse. It is pretty old now and if I remember correctly it is a pewter leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112182


Di, its Anthracite crinkle


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey gang.  MM went to the tannery this morning and managed to get some mud Verona for my bag.  He says he has not heard from anyone else, so if you want him to order some you need to send him an email and let him know.  Otherwise it does not sound  like he will press them for more.


Not for me thanks for doing this.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Di, its Anthracite crinkle


Heck I knew that!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, just ordered my Modena with gold hardware and a yellow lining in mud Verona!  And laughing at myself about posting last year that I liked the look of the Modena but it is "too large for me."  Let me see, 1 and ½ years ago, I hated textured leather, now own every texture you can think of.  After that hated hobo bags.  Now one of my favorites is the Arayla Harlow which is as hobo as you can get.  And most recently ordered the bag that was entirely too big for me last year.  Can you see a pattern here.


----------



## clu0984

Is there any discounts/promos going on for the mud Verona?


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> Is there any discounts/promos going on for the mud Verona?


Not that I know.


----------



## soramillay

clu0984 said:


> Can I tell you how much I like tulipano?  Such a useful, light, great bag.  Hanging out with me at the kids’ piano lesson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4113174
> View attachment 4113178


It was this bag and your helpful mod pics that helped me pull the trigger at the sample sale! I am terrible at colorblocking and can never imagine how the bag would actually look and feel, but thanks to you, I know this approximate combination would be great for me.

Also devil's advocate: the sugarcane/white one didn't sell at the sample sale, so I bet you could snatch it up. It would look so elegant on you


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Yes. I haven’t. [emoji4] It arrived with The Valerie and I was busy. It’s at my house and I rarely go home this month. I’m crazy about the color I just gave the dark green trinity Selene Midi to my sister in law because I never get to use it. I just have too many Selene Midi now. Plus, I think I may prefer to have a full size Selene in forest Merino. [emoji4]



But Vink, what about dark green Verona? Isn't there a chance it might come back?


----------



## soramillay

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, just ordered my Modena with gold hardware and a yellow lining in mud Verona!  And laughing at myself about posting last year that I liked the look of the Modena but it is "too large for me."  Let me see, 1 and ½ years ago, I hated textured leather, now own every texture you can think of.  After that hated hobo bags.  Now one of my favorites is the Arayla Harlow which is as hobo as you can get.  And most recently ordered the bag that was entirely too big for me last year.  Can you see a pattern here.



I adore the Modena. At first I thought it was kinda boxy but it's rapidly risen up the ranks to being my favourite and most used MM bag.


----------



## clu0984

soramillay said:


> It was this bag and your helpful mod pics that helped me pull the trigger at the sample sale! I am terrible at colorblocking and can never imagine how the bag would actually look and feel, but thanks to you, I know this approximate combination would be great for me.
> 
> Also devil's advocate: the sugarcane/white one didn't sell at the sample sale, so I bet you could snatch it up. It would look so elegant on you



Aww... thanks.  I purposefully avoided the sample sale so I won’t be tempted!!!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> But Vink, what about dark green Verona? Isn't there a chance it might come back?



I don’t know. I didn’t ask. But I love the forest green IRL so much I don’t think I need any other green bag. If I may, I may order this forest Merino in a full-size Selene even. The shade is just so perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> I adore the Modena. At first I thought it was kinda boxy but it's rapidly risen up the ranks to being my favourite and most used MM bag.


 I think I will like that it tapers at the top (from the side view) so that it looks like it will fit close to the body when carried.  And I have had mud verona, so I know I love that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I saw this on Facebook a minute ago and cannot resist sharing with you to see if you agree with me on the fallacy of one little bitty part of it .


----------



## Kylacove

I agree that material things don't guarantee happiness,  but nice things and good relationships with friends and family aren't mutually exclusive. The people living in the $100,000 house could be much more miserable than the family in the $300,000 house. It depends on what a person's priorities are. I love being able to buy nice bags, but would give my bag money to a family member in need.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4115183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies I saw this on Facebook a minute ago and cannot resist sharing with you to see if you agree with me on the fallacy of one little bitty part of it .  [emoji3]


I have found if I purchase items that are cheaper and have an inferior quality I have to replace them more often. If I buy a better quality it lasts longer. I cannot tell you how many cheap wallets I have bought and replaced. Eventually I land up paying the same amount of money for all the cheap ones instead of buying the better one in the first place. Although I agree material goods don't buy you happiness.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylacove

I agree. I'm a value shopper rather than a price shopper, within limits of course.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, I meant this as a joke and the only part I was referring to is the expensive bag versus the $30 one.  Those of us on TPF are a very small minority of people who appreciate fine leather, fine workmanship, etc.  Very few people understand our interest in and money spent on handbags.  The rest of it I, of course, agree with.  Friends, family, good health, a beautiful flower, an act of kindness, helping someone in need....all of these are more important than material things.  My hubby plays lots of golf, LOTS.  That is his hobby.  Mine is handbags and we spend about the same amount. so it is all in your perspective.  
A poor joke on my part I suppose, mea culpa!


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, I meant this as a joke and the only part I was referring to is the expensive bag versus the $30 one.  Those of us on TPF are a very small minority of people who appreciate fine leather, fine workmanship, etc.  Very few people understand our interest in and money spent on handbags.  The rest of it I, of course, agree with.  Friends, family, good health, a beautiful flower, an act of kindness, helping someone in need....all of these are more important than material things.  My hubby plays lots of golf, LOTS.  That is his hobby.  Mine is handbags and we spend about the same amount. so it is all in your perspective.
> A poor joke on my part I suppose, mea culpa!



I understood what you meant. [emoji1] Of course material things are secondary to more important ones, but in my opinion it’s nothing wrong to appreciate them too, just on a different level. I’m sure most of the people here   on TPF enjoy a life little more with beautiful handbag instead of the ugly one (which, of course, is a matter of taste too). [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, I meant this as a joke and the only part I was referring to is the expensive bag versus the $30 one.  Those of us on TPF are a very small minority of people who appreciate fine leather, fine workmanship, etc.  Very few people understand our interest in and money spent on handbags.  The rest of it I, of course, agree with.  Friends, family, good health, a beautiful flower, an act of kindness, helping someone in need....all of these are more important than material things.  My hubby plays lots of golf, LOTS.  That is his hobby.  Mine is handbags and we spend about the same amount. so it is all in your perspective.
> A poor joke on my part I suppose, mea culpa!


I actually loved the discussion around this I feel it provided some good thoughts. Even if it was meant to be a joke and boy I got it when it came to leather handbags. My husband rolls his eyes at the arrival of handbags from Italy. His passion is tools and equipment for his workshop, all kinds of stuff so whenever he wants to buy another power tool I am more than happy to oblige his passion knowing that he loves all these different tools and pieces of equipment. He has spent the last 8 weeks building a beautiful summer kitchen as we live in Florida. It is so nice to see him building stuff and enjoying his hobby and interest and I will definitely enjoy the fruits of his labor. As I will enjoy carrying my lovely MM handbags.


----------



## soramillay

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4115183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies I saw this on Facebook a minute ago and cannot resist sharing with you to see if you agree with me on the fallacy of one little bitty part of it .



The last thing is of course true, that lasting happiness comes from good relationships. Of course, your basic Maslow tiers must be complete too: shelter, safety, and all that. The rest of it, I don’t think I agree with. My Citizen Eco watch tells the same time as a $30 watch, sure, but it also doesn’t need its batteries changed every year. Beat that! A good car will keep you safer in an accident than junk on wheels. There is a reason German cars command a premium around the world. And you’ll be happier in a nice house in a safe neighborhood than a $100k house in a bad neighborhood, where you’re worried your car will be stolen or there will be street violence. The biggest premium for real estate in the end is location, and location has a lot to do with happiness.

I think most people grow to appreciate quality and luxury more as they grow older, not the opposite. For those of us here, for example, it’s not about brand name we care about but the quality of leather and customer service. And everyone has their vice (skipping the misers). For some people, it’s traveling. I travelled a lot in my college days and 20s and am honestly satisfied. I don’t crave exotic places anymore. Now I rather have handbags and jewelry  My DH has always hated travel. Give him electronics. Some people love fine dining. Others like entertaining and parties. Whatever sparks your joy!

Also, don’t worry about your joke! We like discussions!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4115183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies I saw this on Facebook a minute ago and cannot resist sharing with you to see if you agree with me on the fallacy of one little bitty part of it .  [emoji3]


I like myself some nice things. I don't care for Bentley and love my Toyota. But sure I prefer to pay more for something that will make my heart sing. 

All but one of my close friends live abroad. I need to travel if I want to see them in person. I need money for such good time,  too. I mostly fly economy, but if it's a long haul, I do upgrade some time.  It's OK to be materialistic to make your life easier and more pleasant. I don't care much as long as we know what we're doing, keep ourselves in check, and don't create problem or hurt anyone else. 

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, I meant this as a joke and the only part I was referring to is the expensive bag versus the $30 one.  Those of us on TPF are a very small minority of people who appreciate fine leather, fine workmanship, etc.  Very few people understand our interest in and money spent on handbags.  The rest of it I, of course, agree with.  Friends, family, good health, a beautiful flower, an act of kindness, helping someone in need....all of these are more important than material things.  My hubby plays lots of golf, LOTS.  That is his hobby.  Mine is handbags and we spend about the same amount. so it is all in your perspective.
> A poor joke on my part I suppose, mea culpa!


I just post my reply right after I saw your first post and don't know if I get your joke right. I guess I do, but let's hope I didn't offend anyone.   

I think it's a nice way to remind people of what we should also think about. Because everyday we get bombarded with the idea of buy and buy and so much temptation. 

Well,  I think everyone should just make it at their comfort level and stay out of trouble.  

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I just post my reply right after I saw your first post and don't know if I get your joke right. I guess I do, but let's hope I didn't offend anyone.
> 
> I think it's a nice way to remind people of what we should also think about. Because everyday we get bombarded with the idea of buy and buy and so much temptation.
> 
> Well,  I think everyone should just make it at their comfort level and stay out of trouble.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


Vink, you never offend!  You are always sweet.


----------



## pdxhb

This is an awesome discussion! Just speaking for myself, I have to constantly question whether I *think* something is worth spending my money or if it actually is with respect to my health and well-being. I've noticed that, as an outlet for stress or generalized anxiety, it's easy to fall prey to the exposure to marketing of whatever sort and think I need to have a certain possession. Sometimes I will spend and regret it or not know how I made that decision so easily when it really wasn't the right one.

At the same time, I am firmly in the camp of quality when I can afford it/where it's appropriate for the ease of being that can bring. Good food, a safe house and car, a decent work place are all things I currently enjoy for the most part. I am grateful for that every single day, as it hasn't always been the case. 

None of that means that I don't adore gorgeous things in their own right! We all share our different taste and the joy we have in realizing it through MM bags (among other things). I might have an unreasonable love for beautiful handbags  - it's also something that comes with me every where I go even on the most mundane of days.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey gang.  MM went to the tannery this morning and managed to get some mud Verona for my bag.  He says he has not heard from anyone else, so if you want him to order some you need to send him an email and let him know.  Otherwise it does not sound  like he will press them for more.



Speaking of my unreasonable love for handbags, I ordered a Mud Verona Calista today. It's been on my wish list for a very long time. I requested as much color modulation as possible, within Marcos' supply. We shall see what he comes up with but the variation in the Verona leather is one of the things that consistently attracts me to it.


----------



## soramillay

My sample sale Tulipano arrived today and I love it! It's interesting as I wasn't initially sure what to think of it. But mine has painted edges, which is pleasing to me, so maybe that's why, and I don't mind the raw interior at all, it feels like suede. Also, it is really quite big. I feel like it's about the size of Angelica but it fits a lot more, even my A4 folders. Photos when it's not a wet and gloomy day!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Speaking of my unreasonable love for handbags, I ordered a Mud Verona Calista today. It's been on my wish list for a very long time. I requested as much color modulation as possible, within Marcos' supply. We shall see what he comes up with but the variation in the Verona leather is one of the things that consistently attracts me to it.


Yea for you. I am not sure what it is about that mud color that is so lovely to me.  And I like the color variations too. I don’t remember my mud Theia having much but my chocolate Theia  has a lot.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, you never offend!  You are always sweet.



Aw... thank you! [emoji5][emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> My sample sale Tulipano arrived today and I love it! It's interesting as I wasn't initially sure what to think of it. But mine has painted edges, which is pleasing to me, so maybe that's why, and I don't mind the raw interior at all, it feels like suede. Also, it is really quite big. I feel like it's about the size of Angelica but it fits a lot more, even my A4 folders. Photos when it's not a wet and gloomy day!



Yay! I’ll wait for your photo! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Yay! I’ll wait for your photo! [emoji4]


I will also wait for your photo. I think Tulipano is a great unusual style. I am loving my Little Tulipano. Definitely going to order the Sugar Cane Shimmer pompei inner bag to go with the outer. I think I will definitely love having a single color Sugar Cane Little Tulipano.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea for you. I am not sure what it is about that mud color that is so lovely to me.  And I like the color variations too. I don’t remember my mud Theia having much but my chocolate Theia  has a lot.


This is why I love chocolate Verona so much. I love Verona in general, but I’d be very happy with additional Verona leathers with the color variation of the chocolate.


----------



## vink

I have some silly thought. [emoji4] 

I have an announcement. 

At the moment, my cobblestone Tuscania Juliet is my official favorite bag! It holds files like no other bags while still looking polish and cool at the same time. I love it casual vibe the combo gives out. And it also look great as a casual big bag. I’m so glad one of the girl here posted her photo. If it’s not for her, I wouldn’t get this idea about the combo. I have to change out tomorrow, but I really don’t. I feel like I can’t wait for Monday when I’ll get to change back again and I haven’t even changed out yet. I like this feeling I’m having which is rarely happen. And I like that the other day, someone drop a syrup on it and I just wipe it off with water. And after a couple minute, it dried up and look like nothing ever happen. No watermark or whatever. I’m very happy. And the color goes so well with my wardrobe. [emoji16] 

I hope Marco can source more Tuscania after August.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I have some silly thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an announcement.
> 
> At the moment, my cobblestone Tuscania Juliet is my official favorite bag! It holds files like no other bags while still looking polish and cool at the same time. I love it casual vibe the combo gives out. And it also look great as a casual big bag. I’m so glad one of the girl here posted her photo. If it’s not for her, I wouldn’t get this idea about the combo. I have to change out tomorrow, but I really don’t. I feel like I can’t wait for Monday when I’ll get to change back again and I haven’t even changed out yet. I like this feeling I’m having which is rarely happen. And I like that the other day, someone drop a syrup on it and I just wipe it off with water. And after a couple minute, it dried up and look like nothing ever happen. No watermark or whatever. I’m very happy. And the color goes so well with my wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Marco can source more Tuscania after August.



I loved the photos that Tenkrat posted of her Angelica in cobblestone Tuscania. Tuscania was never on my radar but her Angelica I could definitely go for.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I have some silly thought. [emoji4]
> 
> I have an announcement.
> 
> At the moment, my cobblestone Tuscania Juliet is my official favorite bag! It holds files like no other bags while still looking polish and cool at the same time. I love it casual vibe the combo gives out. And it also look great as a casual big bag. I’m so glad one of the girl here posted her photo. If it’s not for her, I wouldn’t get this idea about the combo. I have to change out tomorrow, but I really don’t. I feel like I can’t wait for Monday when I’ll get to change back again and I haven’t even changed out yet. I like this feeling I’m having which is rarely happen. And I like that the other day, someone drop a syrup on it and I just wipe it off with water. And after a couple minute, it dried up and look like nothing ever happen. No watermark or whatever. I’m very happy. And the color goes so well with my wardrobe. [emoji16]
> 
> I hope Marco can source more Tuscania after August.


Isn’t it fun when you find a bag that works so well for you.  I find that every time I take one out of ots dust cover it becomes my favorite!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn’t it fun when you find a bag that works so well for you.  I find that every time I take one out of ots dust cover it becomes my favorite!


Yay someone else like me. I use a different MM bag and that is definitely my favorite style. Then I change MM bags and that is definitely my MM style. Last night we went out for dinner with friends and I used my midi Selene in Lead Africa and I decided that is definitely my all time favorite MM bag. The day before I was with some GF's for the afternoon and I used my orange nappa Zhoe and thought that I like this style the most. Heck I give up I like all the MM bag styles I have bought. The only one that did not work for me was a full size Divina and I still love the style except it was just too big for me. I must say I am loving Little Tulipano and Little Muse such great fun MM bags.


----------



## mleleigh

Looks like the website has been updated! Shop is currently down, but it does look good so far.
http://www.marcomassaccesi.it/

Check out the "We are MM" tab - it has customer photos and a place to upload.

EDIT: looks like they fixed the Shop link


----------



## Creativelyswank

My first MM bag arrived this week and welcomed me home from vacation - Selene in Aquilla Matte orange, I'm absolutely in love with it. It is the perfect replacement for my LV Delightful GM, just smidge smaller, but so much nicer. The orange is exactly the shade I was hoping it would be and the leather smells heavenly. I'll try to get some pictures soon.


----------



## mleleigh

Creativelyswank said:


> My first MM bag arrived this week and welcomed me home from vacation - Selene in Aquilla Matte orange, I'm absolutely in love with it. It is the perfect replacement for my LV Delightful GM, just smidge smaller, but so much nicer. The orange is exactly the shade I was hoping it would be and the leather smells heavenly. I'll try to get some pictures soon.



Ooooh exciting! The Aquilla Matte orange is gorgeous - can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## Devyn Danielle

I asked Marco if I could,for example, order something in black Nappa through the website, but include a note saying I wanted dark blue Nappa. He said yes, and the "note" field can be used to specify any request, since it's hard to have all available combinations on the website, but at least you can choose a leather, and then specify a different color. Hope that helps(enables) someone.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just wonder if the mud Verona could be included in the sale!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mleleigh

I'm loving how Muse Midi looks in these pics!




_pics from the Spring / Summer 2018 lookbook_


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I'm loving how Muse Midi looks in these pics!
> View attachment 4116528
> 
> View attachment 4116529
> 
> _pics from the Spring / Summer 2018 lookbook_


It is a lovely bag, but if that is the midi how big is the regualr size.  Wow.  Or is the model just a tiny stick!


----------



## djfmn

I found out that Verona, Tuscania and Diamond  leathers are not part of the promo/sale.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely bag, but if that is the midi how big is the regualr size.  Wow.  Or is the model just a tiny stick!


I was about to say that full size Alexia looks like a bookshelf size-wise . I think this model is just very petite.


----------



## djfmn

I can't say no to a sale especially 25% off. I am definitely getting an inner Little Tulipano in sugar cane pompei to go with my outer in Little Tulipano.
I also want to get another bag I am deciding a Little Alexia or another Little Muse - decisions decisions. I am thinking Teal Nappa for a Little Alexia or another pompei Little Muse.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely bag, but if that is the midi how big is the regualr size.  Wow.  Or is the model just a tiny stick!



She is small - here's a pic of her with Daphne for comparison. I think Daphne and Muse Midi are about the same size although I've never seen comparison pics.


----------



## djfmn

I love the blush pompei but I cannot get another pink Little Muse I already have the everose shimmer Little Muse.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely bag, but if that is the midi how big is the regualr size.  Wow.  Or is the model just a tiny stick!


The midi is a great medium sized bag. I'm 5'2" and posted a few mod shots here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1150#post-32145686


----------



## EGBDF

I had been contemplating the suede bag organizers for so long and I'm excited because I finally decided to place an order. I ordered both sizes in Avio. Is that going to be a grayish blue color?


----------



## kitten24

I so enjoy seeing all the new additions here...one day I'll have my own, but it's getting harder to know which to start with now! So many gorgeous leathers, colours and styles...


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> She is small - here's a pic of her with Daphne for comparison. I think Daphne and Muse Midi are about the same size although I've never seen comparison pics.
> 
> View attachment 4116578


Thanks that really helps. I  have a Daphne so that puts it in perspective for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

EGBDF said:


> I had been contemplating the suede bag organizers for so long and I'm excited because I finally decided to place an order. I ordered both sizes in Avio. Is that going to be a grayish blue color?


Yes it is.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> She is small - here's a pic of her with Daphne for comparison. I think Daphne and Muse Midi are about the same size although I've never seen comparison pics.
> 
> View attachment 4116578


I have not seen a comparison photo of the Daphne and Muse midi but I think the Muse midi is bigger than the Daphne. As I said I am not sure though. It would be a good question to post.


----------



## VanBod1525

EGBDF said:


> I had been contemplating the suede bag organizers for so long and I'm excited because I finally decided to place an order. I ordered both sizes in Avio. Is that going to be a grayish blue color?


Yes, I love it


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Creativelyswank said:


> My first MM bag arrived this week and welcomed me home from vacation - Selene in Aquilla Matte orange, I'm absolutely in love with it. It is the perfect replacement for my LV Delightful GM, just smidge smaller, but so much nicer. The orange is exactly the shade I was hoping it would be and the leather smells heavenly. I'll try to get some pictures soon.


Ahhhh, orange bags and Aquila Matte!! A few of my favorite things!! Can't wait to see your pics. I really love my Selene too, I think it's the perfect tote and it's so perfect for my needs, and more of a standout than the standard Neverfull  


EGBDF said:


> I had been contemplating the suede bag organizers for so long and I'm excited because I finally decided to place an order. I ordered both sizes in Avio. Is that going to be a grayish blue color?


Ooh, please share your thoughts and pics when you get it! I've also been contemplating an organizer but not sure if the weight would be worth it. I'm sure MM's would be great  quality.


Really have to resist the summer sale. Dying for something in Aquila matte but none of the bags are exactly what I need to fit in my collection, so I have no excuse! Can't wait to see reveals though


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> My first MM bag arrived this week and welcomed me home from vacation - Selene in Aquilla Matte orange, I'm absolutely in love with it. It is the perfect replacement for my LV Delightful GM, just smidge smaller, but so much nicer. The orange is exactly the shade I was hoping it would be and the leather smells heavenly. I'll try to get some pictures soon.


One of my all time favorite styles. Love the Selene and love the Aquilla Matte orange. My 3rd MM bag was a Zhoe in orange nappa that was 4 years ago and lots and lots of MM bags later I still love this bag. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

kitten24 said:


> I so enjoy seeing all the new additions here...one day I'll have my own, but it's getting harder to know which to start with now! So many gorgeous leathers, colours and styles...


Well with 25% off now is an ideal time to try one out. Not that I am an enabler!!!


----------



## djfmn

Whose Grande Aura in Pewter Diamond and Platinum glitter pompei is on the new website? It is gorgeous.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I have not seen a comparison photo of the Daphne and Muse midi but I think the Muse midi is bigger than the Daphne. As I said I am not sure though. It would be a good question to post.



Their dimensions are pretty similar actually. Daphne is an inch wider than Muse Midi closed, but Muse Midi is an inch taller. Depth is about the same.

DAPHNE
Width: 11.8' (cm. 30)
Height: 9.45” (cm. 24)
Depth: 4.7” (cm. 12)

MUSE MIDI
Bottom width: 10.8' (cm. 27,5) | Max. width (fully open bag): 14.4' (cm. 36,5)
Height: 10.6' (cm. 27)
Depth: 4.9' (cm. 12,5)


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Their dimensions are pretty similar actually. Daphne is an inch wider than Muse Midi closed, but Muse Midi is an inch taller. Depth is about the same.
> 
> DAPHNE
> Width: 11.8' (cm. 30)
> Height: 9.45” (cm. 24)
> Depth: 4.7” (cm. 12)
> 
> MUSE MIDI
> Bottom width: 10.8' (cm. 27,5) | Max. width (fully open bag): 14.4' (cm. 36,5)
> Height: 10.6' (cm. 27)
> Depth: 4.9' (cm. 12,5)


I love my Daphne such a great bag but I also have a Little Muse and knowing it is the same size to Daphne I am really tempted to try a midi Muse.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Whose Grande Aura in Pewter Diamond and Platinum glitter pompei is on the new website? It is gorgeous.


That bag is amazing!!! Makes me want go get one myself  That fringed Minerva midi is so amazing too, even though I'm definitely not a fringe girl. It's so fun to look through the "We Are MM" section; can't wait to upload my own!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn’t it fun when you find a bag that works so well for you.  I find that every time I take one out of ots dust cover it becomes my favorite!



Definitely! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Too bad sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn’t. Most of the time, it’ll be ok, but when I get giddy like this, I just feel very happy I decided to go for it. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Creativelyswank said:


> My first MM bag arrived this week and welcomed me home from vacation - Selene in Aquilla Matte orange, I'm absolutely in love with it. It is the perfect replacement for my LV Delightful GM, just smidge smaller, but so much nicer. The orange is exactly the shade I was hoping it would be and the leather smells heavenly. I'll try to get some pictures soon.



Aquila matte is my favorite leather! It has Big character. Enjoy your bag! Please upload the photo if you can. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a lovely bag, but if that is the midi how big is the regualr size.  Wow.  Or is the model just a tiny stick!



To be frank, I think most of Marco’s models are tiny like size 00 - 2 and not too tall. The Angelica looks big on them and IRL, it’s just a medium size bag. Check out dimension, too, although myself, too, rely on the model quite a lot when I want to picture something, but I have to remind myself this lesson everytime.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> To be frank, I think most of Marco’s models are tiny like size 00 - 2 and not too tall. The Angelica looks big on them and IRL, it’s just a medium size bag. Check out dimension, too, although myself, too, rely on the model quite a lot when I want to picture something, but I have to remind myself this lesson everytime.


That is just not right.  I have not been that size  since I was 8 years old.  We need some models who work 8-10 hours a day, don’t have time to get their hair styled and have bags under their eyes from staying up with  sick kids!  Then we could tell if a bag is going to make us look better.  Who’s with me????


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> I'm loving how Muse Midi looks in these pics!
> View attachment 4116528
> 
> View attachment 4116529
> 
> _pics from the Spring / Summer 2018 lookbook_


Midi? This looks huge! [emoji32] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> That is just not right.  I have not been that size  since I was 8 years old.  We need some models who work 8-10 hours a day, don’t have time to get their hair styled and have bags under their eyes from staying up with  sick kids!  Then we could tell if a bag is going to make us look better.  Who’s with me????


[emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]  Agreed!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> Midi? This looks huge! [emoji32]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



DISCLAIMER: Objects on MM model are smaller than they appear


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> DISCLAIMER: Objects on MM model are smaller than they appear


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> DISCLAIMER: Objects on MM model are smaller than they appear [emoji38]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> That is just not right.  I have not been that size  since I was 8 years old.  We need some models who work 8-10 hours a day, don’t have time to get their hair styled and have bags under their eyes from staying up with  sick kids!  Then we could tell if a bag is going to make us look better.  Who’s with me????



Me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just wonder if the mud Verona could be included in the sale!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I asked and it isn’t


----------



## TotinScience

Little Tulipano inner bag in river blue Vacchetta under customer provided photos is LOVE


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Lol this is hilarious!


TotinScience said:


> Little Tulipano inner bag in river blue Vacchetta under customer provided photos is LOVE


Agree.  I have had my eye on that river blue Vacchetta for a while now.


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> Little Tulipano inner bag in river blue Vacchetta under customer provided photos is LOVE



I wonder what she got for the outer shell (assuming she got one).


----------



## clu0984

Does anyone have a list of available Verona colors?


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> Does anyone have a list of available Verona colors?


MM I think is out of Verona except for some small pieces.  He is trying to get more. You can ask him for what you want and he might have some partial  left over pelts.


----------



## lenie

Tulipano and mini Tulipano are not on the website so I guess they are not part of the sale?


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Tulipano and mini Tulipano are not on the website so I guess they are not part of the sale?


@lenie yes they are part of the sale. I ordered a Little Tulipano via email. I was told by Marco that any order can be placed by email if you prefer that instead of using the website to order.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyn Danielle

clu0984 said:


> Does anyone have a list of available Verona colors?


Here are the newest  Veronas offered https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.975530/page-2#post-32229205
I’m not sure what is still available. Also, that thread lists shows some of the older Veronas here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.975530/page-2#post-32312430. Considering chocolate Verona was still available to purchase recently, you may have success with getting a bag in one of those older ones too.


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm wondering whether to get a Muse. I flip flop on the upright handles. Does anyone have aubergine Pompeii? I don't want black or another blue bag but this would very much be a work bag as opposed to something casual that I wear on the weekend. Hit me up with suggestions!


----------



## VanBod1525

Anyone have black cherry nappa?


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> DISCLAIMER: Objects on MM model are smaller than they appear


Honestly this is the best posting I have seen on here.  Every time I read it, I laugh out loud.


----------



## Taimi

mleleigh said:


> DISCLAIMER: Objects on MM model are smaller than they appear



This is SO true! [emoji1] Well, I couldn’t resist the sale, but from now on, I’m on a ban island for a while! [emoji56] My wishlist included a grande Aura in mauve pebbled calf and that’s the one I ordered too, with silver hardware and yellow lining. For some reason I have lusted for a lilac tone bag with yellow lining and now I’m hopefully getting it. I placed the order via email so I hope it gets through. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> Whose Grande Aura in Pewter Diamond and Platinum glitter pompei is on the new website? It is gorgeous.


Thank you. She's mine.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm wondering whether to get a Muse. I flip flop on the upright handles. Does anyone have aubergine Pompeii? I don't want black or another blue bag but this would very much be a work bag as opposed to something casual that I wear on the weekend. Hit me up with suggestions!


I have amethyst pompeii in my Little Tulipano and it is the most amazing color. Vibrant and every time I have used it people have said what a stunning color handbag. Having said that you have to like color and I absolutely love color. I also have the Little Muse in everose shimmer Pompeii and it is such a great style I am seriously considering getting a midi Muse. I don't like full size on me and seeing as I work from home only with no need to carry a work bag any more I do not need the larger bag. I think it is such a fun bag and I happen to like the handles they are easy to carry and I do not mind that they stand up as I mentioned that is my preference. I think @tenKrat or @lenie might have a full size Muse but I am guessing on that.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> This is SO true! [emoji1] Well, I couldn’t resist the sale, but from now on, I’m on a ban island for a while! [emoji56] My wishlist included a grande Aura in mauve pebbled calf and that’s the one I ordered too, with silver hardware and yellow lining. For some reason I have lusted for a lilac tone bag with yellow lining and now I’m hopefully getting it. I placed the order via email so I hope it gets through. [emoji4]


@Taimi The way I knew mine went through was I received a Paypal notice for payment.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> This is SO true! [emoji1] Well, I couldn’t resist the sale, but from now on, I’m on a ban island for a while! [emoji56] My wishlist included a grande Aura in mauve pebbled calf and that’s the one I ordered too, with silver hardware and yellow lining. For some reason I have lusted for a lilac tone bag with yellow lining and now I’m hopefully getting it. I placed the order via email so I hope it gets through. [emoji4]


I think that sounds stunning I love the color you have chosen and the lining together that sounds amazing.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Anyone have black cherry nappa?


I have not seen anyone post a bag that has black cherry nappa although there were a number of ladies looking at that leather.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I have amethyst pompeii in my Little Tulipano and it is the most amazing color. Vibrant and every time I have used it people have said what a stunning color handbag. Having said that you have to like color and I absolutely love color. I also have the Little Muse in everose shimmer Pompeii and it is such a great style I am seriously considering getting a midi Muse. I don't like full size on me and seeing as I work from home only with no need to carry a work bag any more I do not need the larger bag. I think it is such a fun bag and I happen to like the handles they are easy to carry and I do not mind that they stand up as I mentioned that is my preference. I think @tenKrat or @lenie might have a full size Muse but I am guessing on that.



Sorry-I don’t have the Muse.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Here she is [emoji173]️ I ordered a navy pebbled tassel and Flora today to go with. Absolutely head over heels. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Added an exterior pocket: 


Navy lining: 


Mod shot- I’m 5’8” and 130lbs. 


Compared to my delightful gm: 



Requisite car shot: 



I’m think about a red Zhoe or purple Sabrina next.


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm wondering whether to get a Muse. I flip flop on the upright handles. Does anyone have aubergine Pompeii? I don't want black or another blue bag but this would very much be a work bag as opposed to something casual that I wear on the weekend. Hit me up with suggestions!


Here's my post re: Aubergine Pompei Muse - the lighting is not great, but the color is surprisingly true in spite of that. It's a warm deep purple. The Pompei leather really wears well - I use my Muse as a work bag exclusively. It's big!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1127#post-32068780


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> Here she is [emoji173]️ I ordered a navy pebbled tassel and Flora today to go with. Absolutely head over heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117252
> 
> Added an exterior pocket:
> View attachment 4117253
> 
> Navy lining:
> View attachment 4117254
> 
> Mod shot- I’m 5’8” and 130lbs.
> View attachment 4117255
> 
> Compared to my delightful gm:
> View attachment 4117256
> View attachment 4117257
> 
> Requisite car shot:
> View attachment 4117259
> 
> 
> I’m think about a red Zhoe or purple Sabrina next.


OMG you look amazing with that bag. These modshots are terrific. I love the leather and the lining. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I love both those styles although I have to say I am more partial towards the Zhoe. I have a mini Zhoe, 3 regular size Zhoe's and two Zhoe Legends. I love love love the Zhoe such a great bag.


----------



## lenie

Creativelyswank said:


> Here she is [emoji173]️ I ordered a navy pebbled tassel and Flora today to go with. Absolutely head over heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117252
> 
> Added an exterior pocket:
> View attachment 4117253
> 
> Navy lining:
> View attachment 4117254
> 
> Mod shot- I’m 5’8” and 130lbs.
> View attachment 4117255
> 
> Compared to my delightful gm:
> View attachment 4117256
> View attachment 4117257
> 
> Requisite car shot:
> View attachment 4117259
> 
> 
> I’m think about a red Zhoe or purple Sabrina next.



Beautiful bag- the color is gorgeous. I have a Red Cherry Nappa Zhoe and love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> This is SO true! [emoji1] Well, I couldn’t resist the sale, but from now on, I’m on a ban island for a while! [emoji56] My wishlist included a grande Aura in mauve pebbled calf and that’s the one I ordered too, with silver hardware and yellow lining. For some reason I have lusted for a lilac tone bag with yellow lining and now I’m hopefully getting it. I placed the order via email so I hope it gets through. [emoji4]


I have been tempted by the Grande Aura several times.  And MM recommended a yellow lining for my latest bag as well.   Have never had a yellow one.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> OMG you look amazing with that bag. These modshots are terrific. I love the leather and the lining. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I love both those styles although I have to say I am more partial towards the Zhoe. I have a mini Zhoe, 3 regular size Zhoe's and two Zhoe Legends. I love love love the Zhoe such a great bag.


Would you mind telling me the approximate difference in price between the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend.  The Legend is. Not on the web site.


----------



## HermesHope

I may not be ready in time to catch the sale, but really need your collective advice. I bought my one and only MM bag in November 2016 and would really like another. I have a midi zip Selene in the dark blue Africa, which still looks as good as new!

My bag needs are:

Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
Shoulder carry in the main.
A bit of bling!
Colour - either bright blue (I have lots of bright blue clothes and accessories), or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.
Here is me modelling the scarf...

...sorry that the images are so huge!

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> @Taimi The way I knew mine went through was I received a Paypal notice for payment.





djfmn said:


> I think that sounds stunning I love the color you have chosen and the lining together that sounds amazing.



Thank you! [emoji4] I’ve been thinking about that mauve pebbled calf after I got the swatch sheet with my order in spring. And I love the grande Aura in everose pompei I have, it’s so practical bag. I’m sure it’ll be lovely in mauve too! [emoji847] I got the Paypal notice too, so my order is safely in process. [emoji4]



southernbelle43 said:


> I have been tempted by the Grande Aura several times.  And MM recommended a yellow lining for my latest bag as well.   Have never had a yellow one.



This is the first time for me to choose a contrast lining! I’ve always been on the safe side. But I’m quite sure mauve and yellow goes well together, at least I hope so! [emoji3] I can highly recommend the grande Aura! It’s gorgeous bag, classy too. And not that big. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been tempted by the Grande Aura several times.  And MM recommended a yellow lining for my latest bag as well.   Have never had a yellow one.


I love the idea of yellow lining I think it will be amazing.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I may not be ready in time to catch the sale, but really need your collective advice. I bought my one and only MM bag in November 2016 and would really like another. I have a midi zip Selene in the dark blue Africa, which still looks as good as new!
> 
> My bag needs are:
> 
> Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
> Shoulder carry in the main.
> A bit of bling!
> Colour - either bright blue or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
> Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.
> Here is me modelling the scarf...
> 
> ...sorry that the images are so huge!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4117309
> View attachment 4117310


Wow that scarf is amazing. It really suits you perfect colors. I have to give the bag some thought. The midi Selene is one of my favorite MM styles I have 3 of them and I use them all the time great size and easy to carry.


----------



## clu0984

Devyn Danielle said:


> Here are the newest  Veronas offered https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.975530/page-2#post-32229205
> I’m not sure what is still available. Also, that thread lists shows some of the older Veronas here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-reference-thread.975530/page-2#post-32312430. Considering chocolate Verona was still available to purchase recently, you may have success with getting a bag in one of those older ones too.



Thanks!  Marco told me that the special leathers like Verona, tuscania, Venezia, Aquila matte were not included in the sale


----------



## Coastal jewel

HermesHope said:


> I may not be ready in time to catch the sale, but really need your collective advice. I bought my one and only MM bag in November 2016 and would really like another. I have a midi zip Selene in the dark blue Africa, which still looks as good as new!
> 
> My bag needs are:
> 
> Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
> Shoulder carry in the main.
> A bit of bling!
> Colour - either bright blue (I have lots of bright blue clothes and accessories), or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
> Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.
> Here is me modelling the scarf...
> 
> ...sorry that the images are so huge!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4117309
> View attachment 4117310



If you like Selene midi get another...  if weight is an issue, stay w a merinos.  Celeste or perhaps iris...   you are spot on for your color choices...  I have three (well maybe it’s 4) Selene midis...  I’ve started going towards smaller bags but Selene midi is a go to for me if I have “stuff”.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> If you like Selene midi get another...  if weight is an issue, stay w a merinos.  Celeste or perhaps iris...   you are spot on for your color choices...  I have three (well maybe it’s 4) Selene midis...  I’ve started going towards smaller bags but Selene midi is a go to for me if I have “stuff”.


Totally agree with this.  If it works for you and you want a light bag, Merinos is the way to go and there are some beautiful colors!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> Thank you. She's mine.


I won't be buying the Grande Aura I am lusting after for a while, but your bag has totally inspired me. I was already set on the platinum pompei, but never thought to combine it with diamond! I think I would love to have it similar to yours, except with platinum Pompei for the body and platinum diamond for the trim. Still blingy, but subtle enough for work!! 


Creativelyswank said:


> Here she is [emoji173]️ I ordered a navy pebbled tassel and Flora today to go with. Absolutely head over heels.


Yes!!! Thank you for all the pictures!!! Oh no, now I realllyyyy realllyyyy want something in aquila matte!! 


HermesHope said:


> My bag needs are:
> 
> Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
> Shoulder carry in the main.
> A bit of bling!
> Colour - either bright blue (I have lots of bright blue clothes and accessories), or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
> Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.


I think Victoria would be a nice alternative to the midi Selene! And if you want bling you could add studs to it the way I added studs to my Selene (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1251#post-32287866).

For lightness and bright blue, perhaps bluette merinos (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-920#post-31338260) would be good, or celeste merinos. I don't know any of the lilac colors unfortunately, but I love your scarf!


----------



## vink

Creativelyswank said:


> Here she is [emoji173]️ I ordered a navy pebbled tassel and Flora today to go with. Absolutely head over heels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117252
> 
> Added an exterior pocket:
> View attachment 4117253
> 
> Navy lining:
> View attachment 4117254
> 
> Mod shot- I’m 5’8” and 130lbs.
> View attachment 4117255
> 
> Compared to my delightful gm:
> View attachment 4117256
> View attachment 4117257
> 
> Requisite car shot:
> View attachment 4117259
> 
> 
> I’m think about a red Zhoe or purple Sabrina next.


That is super pretty! I love how you add tassel to it, too! Orange has never been on my radar, but this is just lovely! 

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

HermesHope said:


> I may not be ready in time to catch the sale, but really need your collective advice. I bought my one and only MM bag in November 2016 and would really like another. I have a midi zip Selene in the dark blue Africa, which still looks as good as new!
> 
> My bag needs are:
> 
> Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
> Shoulder carry in the main.
> A bit of bling!
> Colour - either bright blue (I have lots of bright blue clothes and accessories), or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
> Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.
> Here is me modelling the scarf...
> 
> ...sorry that the images are so huge!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4117309
> View attachment 4117310


Do you mind going for another Selene midi if it works well for you? Do you want it slouchy or structured this time? MM just released a new leather called Pompei. It's light and structured. If you can't shoulder carried the midi you have, you can also ask to get the handle lengthen.  

Calista is also a great shoulder bag and carry a lot despite the look.  And Hera. And Modena. [emoji4]

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] I’ve been thinking about that mauve pebbled calf after I got the swatch sheet with my order in spring. And I love the grande Aura in everose pompei I have, it’s so practical bag. I’m sure it’ll be lovely in mauve too! [emoji847] I got the Paypal notice too, so my order is safely in process. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time for me to choose a contrast lining! I’ve always been on the safe side. But I’m quite sure mauve and yellow goes well together, at least I hope so! [emoji3] I can highly recommend the grande Aura! It’s gorgeous bag, classy too. And not that big. [emoji4]


I'm with you on the contrast lining. Normally, I go very soft on mine. Just had my first one and I'm in love.  

Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coastal jewel

Flat calf colors...  what are they?  Thinking on a little tulipana.  Thanks


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Flat calf colors...  what are they?  Thinking on a little tulipana.  Thanks


I think they are still the same as in previous seasons - maybe someone else has more current info? I can speak to the cobalt blue - it's a gorgeous, vibrant blue. (I had a bag in it that I gifted to a friend.)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zation-reference-thread.975530/#post-31855536


----------



## Sickgrl13

I caved for the sale and got a Little Valerie. [emoji51]


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Flat calf colors...  what are they?  Thinking on a little tulipana.  Thanks


@coastal jewel I asked Marco a little while ago about flat calf here is his response: "We are dismissing Flat Calf. In fact it's ages we don't offer it anymore. Now we use Pompei that is to me 10 times better.
Anyway we have some Flat Calf in cobalt, black and brown". I went with Pompeii instead of flat calf.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> That is super pretty! I love how you add tassel to it, too! Orange has never been on my radar, but this is just lovely!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


Orange was never on my radar either until Odebdo told me that Orange is the new Black. I took her advice and bought an orange Zhoe and it has been such a versatile bag. I use it all the time. Originally I was planning to get a brown or black one. I am so pleased I got an orange. Mine is orange nappa and it has worn well and still looks brand new.


----------



## soramillay

HermesHope said:


> I may not be ready in time to catch the sale, but really need your collective advice. I bought my one and only MM bag in November 2016 and would really like another. I have a midi zip Selene in the dark blue Africa, which still looks as good as new!
> 
> My bag needs are:
> 
> Large enough to carry the usual stuff (purse, phone, glasses, pouches, book) plus my medical needs and a water bottle. The midi Selene has been perfect.
> Shoulder carry in the main.
> A bit of bling!
> Colour - either bright blue (I have lots of bright blue clothes and accessories), or a mauve/lilac to match the scarf below (Hermès Jaguar Quetzal). Not dark purple as I already have another bag in that colour.
> Leather - don’t really mind, but nothing that would be too heavy as I have a set of nasty chronic conditions that make me very weak.
> Here is me modelling the scarf...
> 
> ...sorry that the images are so huge!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 4117309
> View attachment 4117310



You look wonderful in purple! It’s really your color! Have you seen our leather reference thread?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

I think for bright blue, the nicest is Aegean Pebbled, followed by bluette Merinos.

There are many purples, Marco must love purple too, and I would suggest looking at Iris merinos, amethyst (there also also a lighter mauve) pebbled and violet nappa. 

Style-wise, Selene is the most popular style but you can also look at the Modena, which is also a very easy, light, and comfortable style. There is also the Victoria but I am not sure how heavy it is.


----------



## Kylacove

I was worried about the weight of the Victoria and Marco told me a Victoria in verona leather is 1.9 lbs .


----------



## VanBod1525

I caved in the sale and got a Muse in Black Cherry Nappa. Marco said it is quite dark and resembles Bordeaux. I've never had a nappa bag before so I'm really hoping I like it!


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> I caved in the sale and got a Muse in Black Cherry Nappa. Marco said it is quite dark and resembles Bordeaux. I've never had a nappa bag before so I'm really hoping I like it!


 Nappa is really nice,  silky and smooth to the touch.  I carried my Nappa Aphrodite today and was marveling once again at how nice the leather is.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

VanBod1525 said:


> I caved in the sale and got a Muse in Black Cherry Nappa. Marco said it is quite dark and resembles Bordeaux. I've never had a nappa bag before so I'm really hoping I like it!


It didn’t look that dark in pictures, so this is good to know. Please share pics when you get it.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I caved in the sale and got a Muse in Black Cherry Nappa. Marco said it is quite dark and resembles Bordeaux. I've never had a nappa bag before so I'm really hoping I like it!


Vannie nappa is my favorite MM leather. I absolute love nappa. I think that is also why I love Pompei to me it is similar to nappa. My second MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe which I use all the time. It wears beautifully is silky soft and always looks good. I have the orange Nappa Zhoe a pink nappa Zhoe and a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. I am also planning to purchase a teal nappa midi Alexia. You will not regret going with nappa.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Vannie nappa is my favorite MM leather. I absolute love nappa. I think that is also why I love Pompei to me it is similar to nappa. My second MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe which I use all the time. It wears beautifully is silky soft and always looks good. I have the orange Nappa Zhoe a pink nappa Zhoe and a peachy pink nappa midi Soulmate. I am also planning to purchase a teal nappa midi Alexia. You will not regret going with nappa.


That teal Nappa is gorgeous!


----------



## pdxhb

VanBod1525 said:


> I caved in the sale and got a Muse in Black Cherry Nappa. Marco said it is quite dark and resembles Bordeaux. I've never had a nappa bag before so I'm really hoping I like it!


My guess is that you will really like it. I am constantly surprised at how wonderful Nappa is to the touch, and the colors are wonderfully saturated. Can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## soramillay

The weather has been gloomy lately so this is the best I can do with with pictures of my Tulipano. Bordeaux is a very dark shimmer pompeii, you might not even be able to tell unless you look closely. Also, to correct myself, the raw interior is rather rough, so not suede-like, but something perfect I had for it was my dark blue suede MM organizer that was homeless and living in a bag. Popped it in and, voila, I now have interior pockets, which I think the Tulipano needs, having none (and I wouldn’t put anything heavy or valuable in the outside layer due to the button fastening.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> The weather has been gloomy lately so this is the best I can do with with pictures of my Tulipano. Bordeaux is a very dark shimmer pompeii, you might not even be able to tell unless you look closely. Also, to correct myself, the raw interior is rather rough, so not suede-like, but something perfect I had for it was my dark blue suede MM organizer that was homeless and living in a bag. Popped it in and, voila, I now have interior pockets, which I think the Tulipano needs, having none (and I wouldn’t put anything heavy or valuable in the outside layer due to the button fastening.
> 
> View attachment 4118884
> 
> View attachment 4118885


Wow, beautiful!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> The weather has been gloomy lately so this is the best I can do with with pictures of my Tulipano. Bordeaux is a very dark shimmer pompeii, you might not even be able to tell unless you look closely. Also, to correct myself, the raw interior is rather rough, so not suede-like, but something perfect I had for it was my dark blue suede MM organizer that was homeless and living in a bag. Popped it in and, voila, I now have interior pockets, which I think the Tulipano needs, having none (and I wouldn’t put anything heavy or valuable in the outside layer due to the button fastening.
> 
> View attachment 4118884
> 
> View attachment 4118885



OMG! I have a bag ordered in Bordeaux glitter Pompei waiting to be delivered in September! Now, I can’t wait to see it. It’s going to be great! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

And your combo is very beautiful! I think it’s a very classy one. Glad to hear you get to use the organizer, too.  I think it couldn’t get any better. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Orange was never on my radar either until Odebdo told me that Orange is the new Black. I took her advice and bought an orange Zhoe and it has been such a versatile bag. I use it all the time. Originally I was planning to get a brown or black one. I am so pleased I got an orange. Mine is orange nappa and it has worn well and still looks brand new.



Arg! Don’t tempt me. It’s so tempting. But I don’t think orange will go well with my wardrobe consist mostly of cool tone color. [emoji848] won’t it?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

That glitter is gorgeous! @soramillay    I’m looking forward to receiving my blue glitter Penelope midi!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> OMG! I have a bag ordered in Bordeaux glitter Pompei waiting to be delivered in September! Now, I can’t wait to see it. It’s going to be great! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> And your combo is very beautiful! I think it’s a very classy one. Glad to hear you get to use the organizer, too.  I think it couldn’t get any better. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


What style bag?


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Arg! Don’t tempt me. It’s so tempting. But I don’t think orange will go well with my wardrobe consist mostly of cool tone color. [emoji848] won’t it?


I use my orange bag with cool tone clothing. I lived in Minnesota for many years before I moved to Florida. Minnesota is a mainly winter climate with a very short summer so my wardrobe was mainly winter clothes in cool tone colors. I wore the orange nappa Zhoe with cool tones all the time and I think it went well. I loved black with orange and also grey and orange looked really good. As odebdo said orange is the new black[emoji1] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

*PROMO EXTENDED!!!!! *The MM promo of 25% off has been extended through the end of today Monday July 2nd. If anyone missed the promo you still have time. Darn it I am thinking of another bag to order.


----------



## HermesHope

Thanks to all of you who gave me help and suggestions. In the end, I was wandering around the site and decided to have a look at the Victoria. Then I saw that there was a sale on for the pebbled leather. Now, I know that it is supposed to be heavier. But, I noticed the amethyst colour, researched it further, then fell for it. Clicked to buy and then had a lovely surprise when it was included in the weekend sale too. Amazing!

Anyway, I have ordered the Victoria in amethyst pebbled with a lilac lining and light gold hardware. Now to choose a twilly or small scarf to “dress” it with...


----------



## pdxhb

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to all of you who gave me help and suggestions. In the end, I was wandering around the site and decided to have a look at the Victoria. Then I saw that there was a sale on for the pebbled leather. Now, I know that it is supposed to be heavier. But, I noticed the amethyst colour, researched it further, then fell for it. Clicked to buy and then had a lovely surprise when it was included in the weekend sale too. Amazing!
> 
> Anyway, I have ordered the Victoria in amethyst pebbled with a lilac lining and light gold hardware. Now to choose a twilly or small scarf to “dress” it with...


This is going to be beautiful! Can’t wait to see what you select to go with it.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> *PROMO EXTENDED!!!!! *The MM promo of 25% off has been extended through the end of today Monday July 2nd. If anyone missed the promo you still have time. Darn it I am thinking of another bag to order.


Do you think this includes the lining and hardware upgrades as well? I'm debating a bag...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylacove

Marco has always discounted upgrades for me.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Do you think this includes the lining and hardware upgrades as well? I'm debating a bag...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I think lining and hardware is part of the 25/% off.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I think lining and hardware is part of the 25/% off.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk





Kylacove said:


> Marco has always discounted upgrades for me.


Sooo tempting, but I'm not sure what to get... [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Sooo tempting, but I'm not sure what to get... [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Which styles do you like ?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Sooo tempting, but I'm not sure what to get... [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like midi Selene, Zhoe's, Angelica,  little and midi Muse, love the little Tulipano. I am wanting to try the midi Alexia. My problem is I like so many of the MM styles preferably the smaller bags.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Sooo tempting, but I'm not sure what to get... [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I like midi Selene, Zhoe's, Angelica,  little and midi Muse, love the little Tulipano. I am wanting to try the midi Alexia. My problem is I like so many of the MM styles preferably the smaller bags.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## clu0984

I really love the Bordeaux glitter!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Which styles do you like ?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I'm been considering a little Muse for a while now. Buuut a while back, I created my version of little Miss M. I want her in flat calf ivory with very short, rolled handles.  Problem is, I don't see that color in either flat calf or pompei.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I like midi Selene, Zhoe's, Angelica,  little and midi Muse, love the little Tulipano. I am wanting to try the midi Alexia. My problem is I like so many of the MM styles preferably the smaller bags.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I have a Selene midi - I'm not much a tote gal, so I'm not looking for another. I love my Zhoe and want another but in flat calf or pompei. I don't like or want any of the other colors in flat calf and I  haven't seen the pompei colors i like irl. [emoji28]  Don't want to make an expensive mistake. I think Angelica would be fabulous in pompei,  but what color? Argh!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Arg! Don’t tempt me. It’s so tempting. But I don’t think orange will go well with my wardrobe consist mostly of cool tone color. [emoji848] won’t it?


Orange would be great with cool tones! I love orange with grey (any shade) and white. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## djfmn

I love the Bordeaux glitter, the amethyst Pompei is gorgeous if you like color, I also love my everose Pompei bag. Hmmm I also love my sugar cane shimmer Pompei. As I mentioned nappa is one of my favorite leathers and I think Pompei leather is somewhat similar. I like a lot of the Pompei leathers.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> I'm been considering a little Muse for a while now. Buuut a while back, I created my version of little Miss M. I want her in flat calf ivory with very short, rolled handles.  Problem is, I don't see that color in either flat calf or pompei.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I saw this response on FB a while back. MM said that Pompei could be ordered in “off-white.”


----------



## msd_bags

mleleigh said:


> I saw this response on FB a while back. MM said that Pompei could be ordered in “off-white.”
> 
> View attachment 4119652


Dark blue sounds enticing to me!!


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> I saw this response on FB a while back. MM said that Pompei could be ordered in “off-white.”
> 
> View attachment 4119652


Thank you!!!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love the Bordeaux glitter, the amethyst Pompei is gorgeous if you like color, I also love my everose Pompei bag. Hmmm I also love my sugar cane shimmer Pompei. As I mentioned nappa is one of my favorite leathers and I think Pompei leather is somewhat similar. I like a lot of the Pompei leathers.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I worry about the glitter part. I'm not into sparkly leather although I love the sheen of the flat calf.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I worry about the glitter part. I'm not into sparkly leather although I love the sheen of the flat calf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Amethyst pompei Angelica for sure.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Amethyst pompei Angelica for sure.


I so want to see this color irl before making a desicion. [emoji7] [emoji28] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I so want to see this color irl before making a desicion. [emoji7] [emoji28]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I'll buy it off you if you don't like it so you won't lose very much!


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'll buy it off you if you don't like it so you won't lose very much!


[emoji23] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Just sayin.... [emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> What style bag?



It’s an adaptation of the Angelica. I have this in my head since the time Colette still received orders, but back then I didn’t see any leather that may go well with what I want. Now that Pompei appears, I decided to go with it. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I worry about the glitter part. I'm not into sparkly leather although I love the sheen of the flat calf.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I am not a shimmer person for the most part. Although I love Africa lead and blue Africa. I was very hesitant to get the shimmer Pompei leathers but I was pleasantly surprised it is a very subtle shimmer. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> It’s an adaptation of the Angelica. I have this in my head since the time Colette still received orders, but back then I didn’t see any leather that may go well with what I want. Now that Pompei appears, I decided to go with it. [emoji4]


That's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I am not a shimmer person for the most part. Although I love Africa lead and blue Africa. I was very hesitant to get the shimmer Pompei leathers but I was pleasantly surprised it is a very subtle shimmer.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


While the metallics are gorgeous, for me personally, I prefer something a little more subtle. I love the glitter swatches, and pics I've seen, so I'm hoping I love my glitter item when it arrives. My plan is to get all of the darker glitters!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Dark blue sounds enticing to me!!


Me too! It's a gorgeous blue.


----------



## Kylacove

Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


----------



## EGBDF

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


Beautiful!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


You had it made?! It's  gorgeous! Is that dark blue Pompei? It looks very dark, is it just the lighting or is that the color irl?


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> It’s an adaptation of the Angelica. I have this in my head since the time Colette still received orders, but back then I didn’t see any leather that may go well with what I want. Now that Pompei appears, I decided to go with it. [emoji4]


I'm curious about the modifications!!


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


Just gorgeous!! Oh, and that blue is soooo tempting!


----------



## Kylacove

I'll try to find better light. The dark blue is definitely blue not blackish. It really contrasts well with the sugar cane.  Just unboxed it 30 min ago.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


OMG that is gorgeous. I love sugar cane can't wait to get my little tulipano inner bag so that I have a one color little tulipano in sugar cane. I love your Zhoe legend.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am not a shimmer person for the most part. Although I love Africa lead and blue Africa. I was very hesitant to get the shimmer Pompei leathers but I was pleasantly surprised it is a very subtle shimmer.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I got samples of all the Africa leathers way back when and they were too much for me. The only one I would have considered was the blue, but on nothing bigger than a Phoebe. How come I really want to see the shimmer leathers irl before ordering a bag in one of them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry gals, now it says the picture is too big. I think if you love pompei and blue you can't go wrong. The shimmer is very subtle.


----------



## anitalilac

dar


mleleigh said:


> I saw this response on FB a while back. MM said that Pompei could be ordered in “off-white.”
> 
> View attachment 4119652


Dark blue Flat Calf? oh my....that would make a stunning and elegant Midi Muse or Midi Diva ( if MM decides to make it)


----------



## Kylacove

Dark blue pompei is beautiful.


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> OMG you look amazing with that bag. These modshots are terrific. I love the leather and the lining. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I love both those styles although I have to say I am more partial towards the Zhoe. I have a mini Zhoe, 3 regular size Zhoe's and two Zhoe Legends. I love love love the Zhoe such a great bag.


Thank you! I am really enjoying using it so far. I'd love to see your Zhoe collection! 



lenie said:


> Beautiful bag- the color is gorgeous. I have a Red Cherry Nappa Zhoe and love it.


Thanks! Ooh I bet that is gorgeous! 



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes!!! Thank you for all the pictures!!! Oh no, now I realllyyyy realllyyyy want something in aquila matte!!


YW  It is a stunning leather, light but with the more rugged natural look I wanted. 



vink said:


> That is super pretty! I love how you add tassel to it, too! Orange has never been on my radar, but this is just lovely!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1801 using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's such a great shade of orange too, not too bright but definitely noticeable. I think everyone needs an orange purse. 



djfmn said:


> Orange was never on my radar either until Odebdo told me that Orange is the new Black. I took her advice and bought an orange Zhoe and it has been such a versatile bag. I use it all the time. Originally I was planning to get a brown or black one. I am so pleased I got an orange. Mine is orange nappa and it has worn well and still looks brand new.


Have you posted pics? I would love to see it. I used to have a pretty good orange bag collection but I've sold or donated most, perhaps it's time to start a new one


----------



## Creativelyswank

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


Why yes you can! Absolutely stunning! I love color blocking on Zhoe.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> Dark blue pompei is beautiful.


Is this just dark blue pompei or is it dark blue SHIMMER pompei?


----------



## Kylacove

The tag says glitter pompei .


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> That's going to be gorgeous!



I hope. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?



Wow! I love sugarcane and this makes it look so grown up!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I'm curious about the modifications!!



It looks good in my head. I hope it looks good IRL. [emoji4] Sometimes, my imagination runs too wild. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> The tag says glitter pompei .


Thanks!!


----------



## the_baglover

mleleigh said:


> I saw this response on FB a while back. MM said that Pompei could be ordered in “off-white.”
> 
> View attachment 4119652


Eggplant sounds interesting!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


Love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Can I tempt you with dark blue / sugar cane Zhoe Legend?


This is really beautiful!!!  Would you mind sharing the difference in price of the Zhoe versus the Legend.


----------



## Kylacove

The base price of the Zhoe Legend was 345 eu and there was s 35 eu charge for colorblocking.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> The base price of the Zhoe Legend was 345 eu and there was s 35 eu charge for colorblocking.


Thank you dear!


----------



## VanBod1525

My Blue Jeans Aquila Matte Victoria arrived! This is a really nice bag, bigger than the midi Selene but not as big as the full size. Gorgeous leather and the sage lining Marco advised on is just perfect


----------



## Creativelyswank

VanBod1525 said:


> My Blue Jeans Aquila Matte Victoria arrived! This is a really nice bag, bigger than the midi Selene but not as big as the full size. Gorgeous leather and the sage lining Marco advised on is just perfect


Yay! Please share pics! I am thinking about this bag in the future, I bet the blue jean color is divine.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> My Blue Jeans Aquila Matte Victoria arrived! This is a really nice bag, bigger than the midi Selene but not as big as the full size. Gorgeous leather and the sage lining Marco advised on is just perfect


Do not tell us how beautiful something is without a picture!  That  is just mean!!


----------



## fashionista1984

My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

fashionista1984 said:


> My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


Pretty! You can always pair it with something "safe" like a white tee and blue jeans. That would be so cute!


----------



## djfmn

I love the acid nappa what a gorgeous color leather. Your new bag is stujstun.


----------



## Sickgrl13

fashionista1984 said:


> My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


Keep it!  Keep it!  (I may be biased though!)  I kind of wish I had gotten a regular sized Zhoe rather than a Mini, but oh well.  I still love the bag.


----------



## pdxhb

fashionista1984 said:


> My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


OMG I love this so much!!!!! 
I am betting that the sunshine it brings when you wear it will provide any comfort needed.


----------



## fashionista1984

I traded it in the BST for much safer colors lol. Congrats to the new momma of this gorgeous bag!!! I’m plotting a purchase in the same combo in a card case


----------



## Devyn Danielle

fashionista1984 said:


> I traded it in the BST for much safer colors lol. Congrats to the new momma of this gorgeous bag!!! I’m plotting a purchase in the same combo in a card case


Just a heads, up the card case tends to have very tight slots.


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> I traded it in the BST for much safer colors lol. Congrats to the new momma of this gorgeous bag!!! I’m plotting a purchase in the same combo in a card case


As soon as I saw your bag I decided that I definitely want a bag in acid nappa. I am in love with it. [emoji1] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> As soon as I saw your bag I decided that I definitely want a bag in acid nappa. I am in love with it. [emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Me too.  Should we ask Marco to do a bespoke special with acid nappa?  How many are interested?


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> dar
> 
> Dark blue Flat Calf? oh my....that would make a stunning and elegant Midi Muse or Midi Diva ( if MM decides to make it)


Could this flat calf dark blue be the cobalt blue? It's gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

fashionista1984 said:


> I traded it in the BST for much safer colors lol. Congrats to the new momma of this gorgeous bag!!! I’m plotting a purchase in the same combo in a card case


I wonder how similar it is to apple green? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Could this be the cobalt blue? It's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s most likely Bluette Pompei.

ETA: never mind I thought you were talking about the blue muse posted earlier @carterazo


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s most likely Bluette Pompei.
> 
> ETA: never mind I thought you were talking about the blue muse posted earlier @carterazo


Blue muse? That sounds so pretty! I need to go look at it! With the app failure, I missed lots of posts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> I wonder how similar it is to apple green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



They are radically different. The lighting is terrible here but HTH.  Apple green pebbled is like a Granny Smith Apple while acid nappa is more like a golden delicious.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.  Should we ask Marco to do a bespoke special with acid nappa?  How many are interested?



I started a trend! [emoji2]. Acid nappa is fabulous for summer, if anyone needs further enabling.


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


While I put myself on a "wait list" in the event if the new owner of this amazingness decides it is not for her ,  it made me seriously contemplate something in this leather. A mini Muse, perhaps, or Penelope, or go bold and get another Demetra. Such a statement color, love it! I would be game for bespoke


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> They are radically different. The lighting is terrible here but HTH.  Apple green pebbled is like a Granny Smith Apple while acid nappa is more like a golden delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121320


OK I am confused. From the posting of the Victoria in acid nappa I thought it was a neon or lime green!  But you are sayng it is yellow?


----------



## Sickgrl13

More acid nappa enabling!  [emoji51]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> They are radically different. The lighting is terrible here but HTH.  Apple green pebbled is like a Granny Smith Apple while acid nappa is more like a golden delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121320


Wow this looks very different from the picture with the Victoria. So it's like an acid yellow instead of an acid yellow/green?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I am confused. From the posting of the Victoria in acid nappa I thought it was a neon or lime green!  But you are sayng it is yellow?


I'm confused too! [emoji3] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I am confused. From the posting of the Victoria in acid nappa I thought it was a neon or lime green!  But you are sayng it is yellow?


It is not an easy color to photograph.  Acid is not neon like cyber yellow pebbled and it is not lime green, unless is is like the greenish yellow of the INSIDE of a lime.  Although, it is similar to the Hermes lime color, which is not really lime in my eyes, more like yellow with a tiny smidge of green.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sickgrl13 said:


> More acid nappa enabling!  [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4121355
> View attachment 4121357


So the first photo is under fluorescent light and the second one, natural light.  I think the natural light photo is closest to a true representation of the color.


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Wow this looks very different from the picture with the Victoria. So it's like an acid yellow instead of an acid yellow/green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Keep in mind the poster used a filter on the her photo of the Victoria.  That photo is a bit brighter than IRL.  Or maybe Marco used a different skin and/or from a different batch and the colors vary between the two bags significantly!!!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Keep in mind the poster used a filter on the her photo of the Victoria.  That photo is a bit brighter than IRL.  Or maybe Marco used a different skin and/or from a different batch and the colors vary between the two bags significantly!!!


I see your point! Thanks for the pics!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle43

I am going to get a swatch of acid nappa before I decide to get anything.  The color I fell in love with was the Victoria posting which I thought was a true neon or bright lime green. However the above posting of the Zhoe in natural light  is a gorgeous color as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ok don’t laugh Sickgrl13, but which of these Hermes bags would you say is the closest to the acid color.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I am going to get a swatch of acid nappa before I decide to get anything.  The color I fell in love with was the Victoria posting which I thought was a true neon or bright lime green. However the above posting of the Zhoe in natural light  is a gorgeous color as well.



If you are interested in similar colors, Marco was able to source swatches of other leathers. One was a true acid green in Tuscania that was pretty but I am not a fan of texture. There was also a pebbled I think. He may still have them—I don’t as I deleted the email with the images.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> If you are interested in similar colors, Marco was able to source swatches of other leathers. One was a true acid green in Tuscania that was pretty but I am not a fan of texture. There was also a pebbled I think. He may still have them—I don’t as I deleted the email with the images.


Thank you! And your Zhoe is really pretty!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4121416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok don’t laugh Sickgrl13, but which of these Hermes bags would you say is the closest to the acid color.



Either third from the left on the top row or second from the left In the middle row are closest. Those look like H lime or soufre.


----------



## vink

fashionista1984 said:


> My Victoria in acid nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and fuschia lining arrived. I edited the photos to reflect the true color because my camera wasn’t picking up on it. Love this style. Not sure if this color is for me. I was feeling bright and summery when I ordered it and it definitely is that but I might be too chicken to wear it. Keep an eye out for it in the BST if I decide I’m not brave enough!


It's gorgeous! Use it!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.  Should we ask Marco to do a bespoke special with acid nappa?  How many are interested?


I'm in! I actually asked for a swatch, too. But can't decide yet on model. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I wonder how similar it is to apple green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It has yellow to it. More like golden delicious.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> It has yellow to it. More like golden delicious.


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fashionista1984

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4121416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok don’t laugh Sickgrl13, but which of these Hermes bags would you say is the closest to the acid color.



I would say second from left middle row or second from right top row. It’s not neon but it’s a bright yellow-green. It’s like the Alexander wang Rockie in this same color. Let me find a pic.


----------



## fashionista1984

carterazo said:


> Wow this looks very different from the picture with the Victoria. So it's like an acid yellow instead of an acid yellow/green?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



No, it’s def a yellow-green


----------



## fashionista1984

I’d say acid is very similar in color to this Henri bendel “primrose”

It’s a bright yellow green. Not neon but bright like for summer time. Neon I think I would associate with more juvenile of a color. Imagine a bright pink vs a neon pink? It’s so hard to describe colors that don’t photograph well. I tried to edit the photo so the screen of my phone matched the leather of the bag exactly. Otherwise my phone camera registers all  most colors as just shades of white. I took a pic today of something blush pink and it came out white. Lol.


----------



## Sickgrl13

fashionista1984 said:


> I’d say acid is very similar in color to this Henri bendel “primrose”
> 
> It’s a bright yellow green. Not neon but bright like for summer time. Neon I think I would associate with more juvenile of a color. Imagine a bright pink vs a neon pink? It’s so hard to describe colors that don’t photograph well. I tried to edit the photo so the screen of my phone matched the leather of the bag exactly. Otherwise my phone camera registers all  most colors as just shades of white. I took a pic today of something blush pink and it came out white. Lol.


It is amazing how we all see things differently.  To me acid nappa is not as bright as this wallet.....The wallet is the right hue, but it needs to be dialed down with some white to be closer to acid nappa.  Here is a pic Marco sent me: I think it is pretty true to color.

Hopefully this won't devolve into the blue or gold dress saga!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> It is amazing how we all see things differently.  To me acid nappa is not as bright as this wallet.....The wallet is the right hue, but it needs to be dialed down with some white to be closer to acid nappa.  Here is a pic Marco sent me: I think it is pretty true to color.
> 
> Hopefully this won't devolve into the blue or gold dress saga!  [emoji3]


I have a swatch with me. I'd say your photo is just right.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I did not delete the images Marco sent me.  Here they are, for special order with an upchage of something like 80 Euros.

It was a tough choice between these. I loved lemon but typically not a fan of Athene: too plasticky.  Although I have a lipstick Athene Penelope and love it.  I reserve the right to change my mind!


----------



## Sickgrl13

It’s going to be a slow day at the office so decided to play around and have a photo shoot with Aphrodite and some H accessories. Getting things posed just right so harder than it looks!   The deep violet merinos MM wrap bracelet matches perfectly with the shawl’s borders.


----------



## fashionista1984

Sickgrl13 said:


> It is amazing how we all see things differently.  To me acid nappa is not as bright as this wallet.....The wallet is the right hue, but it needs to be dialed down with some white to be closer to acid nappa.  Here is a pic Marco sent me: I think it is pretty true to color.
> 
> Hopefully this won't devolve into the blue or gold dress saga!





Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not delete the images Marco sent me.  Here they are, for special order with an upchage of something like 80 Euros.
> 
> It was a tough choice between these. I loved lemon but typically not a fan of Athene: too plasticky.  Although I have a lipstick Athene Penelope and love it.  I reserve the right to change my mind!




LOL I feel like a crazy person and this will be the last comment I make on this hahaha 

So I see it like the one with the blue swatch next to it (which I think looks like the HB wallet). And the one with all the yellows I think looks nothing like it! It looks super washed out and almost white and pastel and Easter colors. I feel crazy lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> I would say second from left middle row or second from right top row. It’s not neon but it’s a bright yellow-green. It’s like the Alexander wang Rockie in this same color. Let me find a pic.


Thank you.  I am gettng a better picture of the color!


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> I’d say acid is very similar in color to this Henri bendel “primrose”
> 
> It’s a bright yellow green. Not neon but bright like for summer time. Neon I think I would associate with more juvenile of a color. Imagine a bright pink vs a neon pink? It’s so hard to describe colors that don’t photograph well. I tried to edit the photo so the screen of my phone matched the leather of the bag exactly. Otherwise my phone camera registers all  most colors as just shades of white. I took a pic today of something blush pink and it came out white. Lol.


Thank you.  It is so hard for everyone to describe the same color!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I have a swatch with me. I'd say your photo is just right.


Yea!!! Putting it with the blue helps a lot.  Thanks to all of you ladies for helping to clarify this color.  what fun!!!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not delete the images Marco sent me.  Here they are, for special order with an upchage of something like 80 Euros.
> 
> It was a tough choice between these. I loved lemon but typically not a fan of Athene: too plasticky.  Although I have a lipstick Athene Penelope and love it.  I reserve the right to change my mind!



I think you pick the right one. Even though I’m a texture girl, I think acid is the best.


----------



## bubbastatta

Ladies, I need some help. I am a huge fan of SoulMate Midi (I have 3) I am looking for something a bit bigger. I purchased SoulMate in Pebbled and am struggling with how much heavier it is than the Midi. So my question for all of you is would having one in Merinos {or one of the other lighter leathers} make a big difference?


----------



## soramillay

Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?


----------



## soramillay

bubbastatta said:


> Ladies, I need some help. I am a huge fan of SoulMate Midi (I have 3) I am looking for something a bit bigger. I purchased SoulMate in Pebbled and am struggling with how much heavier it is than the Midi. So my question for all of you is would having one in Merinos {or one of the other lighter leathers} make a big difference?



If you order it without the divider compartment, it will be lighter. Also a thinner leather like the Athene will be very light.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?


Sorry to hear about your experience.  I don't have a Penny, but I hope Marco will be able to address your concern.


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?



Sorry you had this happen . No, I have not experienced this with mine. Neither my granddaughters, who also use theirs very often .. theirs are also filled with ‘stuff’
I am sure Marco can sort it out for you.


----------



## Sickgrl13

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?


 No issues here and that bag gets used quite often, and I am not careful about it either.  I am also paranoid about checking hardware periodically as I have a PS1 that I despise since the strap falls apart all the time.  I am sure MM will come through--unlike Proenza Schouler.


----------



## soramillay

So for anyone this happens to, this is what the screw looks like. Marco advises screwing it back with a drop of glue (you need a tiny precision screwdriver though) and it shouldn’t happen again. If you lose the screw, they will send you a couple of new ones.

I kinda wish this bag just had the regular dog leash clips...


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?


My daughters Cassandra strap came loose.  We screwed it back in with some “”Locktite” which is made for glasses screws.  No problem since then.  These small screws sometimes do this. It is so easy to strip them when tightening.


----------



## southernbelle43

On other forums I often see the question, “Is this bag too big, too small for me”?  I am tempted to post this but have not.  What say you MM friends?
I think regardless of your height or weight, if you stand tall and confidently, you can wear what you want.  Everything is subjective.  I will gve you an example.  Get your boyfriend/husband/friend to stand back to back with you. Then each of you describe what you SEE.  You are both in the same place, so which one of you is “wrong” describing what you see?

We all see things differently, so no matter how much you try to find the perfect size, the perfect color, the perfect style...someone will think it is wrong.  If you love It, wear it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4123224
> 
> So for anyone this happens to, this is what the screw looks like. Marco advises screwing it back with a drop of glue (you need a tiny precision screwdriver though) and it shouldn’t happen again. If you lose the screw, they will send you a couple of new ones.
> 
> I kinda wish this bag just had the regular dog leash clips...



This happened to me with Arianna and a drop of superglue on the ends when pushed back in solved it.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4123224
> 
> So for anyone this happens to, this is what the screw looks like. Marco advises screwing it back with a drop of glue (you need a tiny precision screwdriver though) and it shouldn’t happen again. If you lose the screw, they will send you a couple of new ones.
> 
> I kinda wish this bag just had the regular dog leash clips...



Yes. This is what happened to my Bally zipper last year. Use the screw driver that’s used for eyeglasses. 

I think I agree with you on the clip. But the effect on the bag may look different than the buckles. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

bubbastatta said:


> Ladies, I need some help. I am a huge fan of SoulMate Midi (I have 3) I am looking for something a bit bigger. I purchased SoulMate in Pebbled and am struggling with how much heavier it is than the Midi. So my question for all of you is would having one in Merinos {or one of the other lighter leathers} make a big difference?



Maybe. Long time ago, someone weighted a swatch and even for the swatch, the weight is significantly different. Imagine if it’s a bigger piece like a bag. For a piece, a gram or two may not be much, but when we think about it by percentage, that’s definitely something.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4123286
> View attachment 4123287
> View attachment 4123288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?


Absolutely perfect!!!!


----------



## starkfan

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?





soramillay said:


> View attachment 4123224
> 
> So for anyone this happens to, this is what the screw looks like. Marco advises screwing it back with a drop of glue (you need a tiny precision screwdriver though) and it shouldn’t happen again. If you lose the screw, they will send you a couple of new ones.
> 
> I kinda wish this bag just had the regular dog leash clips...


Yikes! So sorry to hear this happened, soramillay... I recall seeing a post a long time ago about this also happening to someone's Penelope Messenger. It seems like a risk with this kind of rectangular-shaped hardware due to the screw being where the hardware bears the weight of the bag / strap.

I've actually customised all of my Penelope Messengers so far with a removable strap because of that old post I remember seeing... It's an extra 15 euros charge, but it's also a "one-off" charge if you request for the strap length to be changed too (at least for shortening the strap, which is what I've done so far). So I see it as worth the 15 euros cost not only to have the strap made removable, but also shortened a few inches to a length that works better on me.



vink said:


> Yes. This is what happened to my Bally zipper last year. Use the screw driver that’s used for eyeglasses.
> 
> I think I agree with you on the clip. But the effect on the bag may look different than the buckles. [emoji848]


So far, I don't think it makes a significant difference to the look of the bag! They've used a slightly smaller clasp on my Penelope Messengers, which doesn't look too chunky or anything on the bag. It's visible in these pics of my Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger, and also partly visible in other pics of my Penelope Messengers further down on that page of the reference thread.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4123224
> 
> So for anyone this happens to, this is what the screw looks like. Marco advises screwing it back with a drop of glue (you need a tiny precision screwdriver though) and it shouldn’t happen again. If you lose the screw, they will send you a couple of new ones.
> 
> I kinda wish this bag just had the regular dog leash clips...


I had this happen on my Arianna. I put it back together with no glue and it didn’t work itself loose again. I also didn’t have a special screwdriver- I improvised with a paring knife. I don’t recommend that because you could scratch the hardware. 
Of note I have had this happen on non-MM bags too.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4123286
> View attachment 4123287
> View attachment 4123288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?


Too much? No way! Perfect on you!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> Too much? No way! Perfect on you!!



I was actually hinting around to see who loves it most for Christmas in July purposes....


----------



## TotinScience

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I was actually hinting around to see who loves it most for Christmas in July purposes....


I've done some soul searching and realized that besides teal, diamond is just a tad too blingy for me in general. I was able to find the best home with @southernbelle43 for my copper Penny and am very content with just the pewter/teal Phoebe .


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I've done some soul searching and realized that besides teal, diamond is just a tad too blingy for me in general. I was able to find the best home with @southernbelle43 for my copper Penny and am very content with just the pewter/teal Phoebe [emoji2].


Same with me. I'm glad I ordered mine in Stella and intended to use it for night time function. I only have teal and pewter, too. I don't think I can handle anything more than that.  I'm just not good with metallic or bling.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Same with me. I'm glad I ordered mine in Stella and intended to use it for night time function. I only have teal and pewter, too. I don't think I can handle anything more than that.  I'm just not good with metallic or bling.


And Southernbelle is thrilled to death to have  th e “copper penny.”


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> And Southernbelle is thrilled to death to have  th e “copper penny.”


And yay for Southern belle! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> Hey, has anyone had a problem with the screws coming out on their penelope messenger? Was getting off a taxi today when my strap detached, and the screw fell off. Fortunately, I was able to pick it up but when i checked the other strap, the pin/screw was halfway out. I jammed them back in but am wondering when it’ll happen again. Have emailed Marco but wanted to check with the other Penny owners if this has happened before?



Yes. That did happen w one of mine.  It was a blue jean Aquila I think..  anyhoo..  Marco recommending using superglue in the little screw hole ( seriously) and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4123286
> View attachment 4123287
> View attachment 4123288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?



It is NOT too“bling-y”


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> It is NOT too“bling-y”



It's your bag, baby.  I certainly hope you like it!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Or maybe coastal jewel is set on tulipanos after all.... Is there someone else who loves the diamond leather look and thinks the little tulipano is the bomb.... Anyone anyone...?


----------



## bonniekir

starkfan said:


> Yikes! So sorry to hear this happened, soramillay... I recall seeing a post a long time ago about this also happening to someone's Penelope Messenger. It seems like a risk with this kind of rectangular-shaped hardware due to the screw being where the hardware bears the weight of the bag / strap.
> 
> I've actually customised all of my Penelope Messengers so far with a removable strap because of that old post I remember seeing... It's an extra 15 euros charge, but it's also a "one-off" charge if you request for the strap length to be changed too (at least for shortening the strap, which is what I've done so far). So I see it as worth the 15 euros cost not only to have the strap made removable, but also shortened a few inches to a length that works better on me.
> 
> 
> So far, I don't think it makes a significant difference to the look of the bag! They've used a slightly smaller clasp on my Penelope Messengers, which doesn't look too chunky or anything on the bag. It's visible in these pics of my Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger, and also partly visible in other pics of my Penelope Messengers further down on that page of the reference thread.



The first penny mess I recieved had the fixed strap. I really disliked not being able to put it into a larger bag or use it handheld.
Since then all my pennies have the removable strap. The clasp is smaller and really works well with the looks of the bag as well. I ordered extra straps with clasps and removed the fixed ones [emoji41]


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4123286
> View attachment 4123287
> View attachment 4123288
> 
> 
> What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?



There is no such thing as too blingy.  If you love it (which of course you should, it's gorgeous), then wear it with great pride, and screw any fashion rule that tells you otherwise.  Life is too damn short to listen to any voice but your heart's.  Surely this bag sings in yours!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Claudia Herzog said:


> There is no such thing as too blingy.  If you love it (which of course you should, it's gorgeous), then wear it with great pride, and screw any fashion rule that tells you otherwise.  Life is too damn short to listen to any voice but your heart's.  Surely this bag sings in yours!



It's not me; I'm seeking it's rightful home


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Or maybe coastal jewel is set on tulipanos after all.... Is there someone else who loves the diamond leather look and thinks the little tulipano is the bomb.... Anyone anyone...?


I do not like blingy for the most part. But I have to say I love love love this bag. I also love the Little Tulipano I have two of them and I am thinking that I might get another one. I would even be tempted by this combination in this style. I really like it a lot.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's not me; I'm seeking it's rightful home


Curious to know why it is not you. It really looks lovely in those mod shots you posted.


----------



## Kylacove

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's not me; I'm seeking it's rightful home


Is it too blingy for you? Or is the size not good for you? Just wondering why it's not a keeper.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah the platinum diamond is too loud for me.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Just discovered these beautiful bags! I have my eye set on an Alexia as a work tote. Does anyone know if it fits a 13 inch MacBook Pro? Thank you!


----------



## Kylacove

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yeah the platinum diamond is too loud for me.


Just a thought, have Marco make an inner bag in pewter and that would really tone down the amount of platinum.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Just discovered these beautiful bags! I have my eye set on an Alexia as a work tote. Does anyone know if it fits a 13 inch MacBook Pro? Thank you!


Welcome! This post may help you! 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1142#post-32120156


----------



## southernbelle43

I guess nothing is too blingy for me. I am thrilled with my Copper Penny from my friend, TotinScience.  She was meant to be mine!! And I have discovered that I was trying to use huge bags as cross-bodies which is why I never could make them work.  This is perfect. So unfortunately i have a whole new body of styles to spend money on, yikes.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Welcome! This post may help you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1142#post-32120156


Thank you so much! It looks like a MacBook does fit!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you so much! It looks like a MacBook does fit!


You’re welcome. What leather and color are you considering?


----------



## djfmn

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you so much! It looks like a MacBook does fit!


@tenKrat I think you have a full size Alexia and if I remember a Mac book as well. Does it fit in a full size Alexia?


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Devyn Danielle said:


> You’re welcome. What leather and color are you considering?



I am thinking Pompei in the Eggplant color, I love purple, the Eggplant looks like a nice and rich color, it will match with a lot in my wardrobe. 
Oh, another question, I have never ordered a bag from the outside of the US before. Will I have to pay customs on it?


----------



## southernbelle43

HandbagM0mmy said:


> I am thinking Pompei in the Eggplant color, I love purple, the Eggplant looks like a nice and rich color, it will match with a lot in my wardrobe.
> Oh, another question, I have never ordered a bag from the outside of the US before. Will I have to pay customs on it?


Not unless it is over $799.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

southernbelle43 said:


> Not unless it is over $799.



Thanks so much! That is good to know! I will have to stick to ordering one bag at a time, which is not a bad thing


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HandbagM0mmy said:


> I am thinking Pompei in the Eggplant color, I love purple, the Eggplant looks like a nice and rich color, it will match with a lot in my wardrobe.
> Oh, another question, I have never ordered a bag from the outside of the US before. Will I have to pay customs on it?


That will be gorgeous. I would like something in the eggplant eventually. There are sales every few weeks or so. Some are for all leathers, and all styles and some aren't. So, if you're not in a rush, you might want to see what comes up next to save a few bucks.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's not me; I'm seeking it's rightful home


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Devyn Danielle said:


> That will be gorgeous. I would like something in the eggplant eventually. There are sales every few weeks or so. Some are for all leathers, and all styles and some aren't. So, if you're not in a rush, you might want to see what comes up next to save a few bucks.



Thank you! I just signed up for their emails and found their blog. I will wait until they have a good sale. 
Which bags do you have, in which leathers?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I just signed up for their emails and found their blog. I will wait until they have a good sale.
> Which bags do you have, in which leathers?


Merinos soulmate midi, Vacchetta Aphrodite, pebbled Phoebe, Nappa Sabrina, Verona Calista ( replaced Vacchetta Selene midi that was defective), Verona muse midi, on order I have Merinos Victoria and Pompei Penelope midi


----------



## starkfan

New leather, and promo on Tulipano / Little Tulipano up on the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/07/helloliberty-ciaoto-our-new-woven.html


> Ciao to our new woven embossed calf leather!!!  Hand selected by Marco, Liberty is extremely light in weight just like Merinos!  Very soft and pliable to the touch, it is exactly the type of versatile leather that our customers have grown to love as it suits both structured and slouchy styles beautifully!
> 
> Available in 3 stunning colors: platinum, bronze and silver.


The bronze sure looks pretty, I wonder how close it is to the copper Diamond leather? For the ladies who like colour blocking, I'm thinking that the woven look would make a nice trim for some styles too! 

(The OCD part of me kind of thinks the woven embossing would also look better aligned (perhaps along the diagonal?), though that might entail a bit more work and probably make cutting and selecting the leather from each hide trickier! )


----------



## mleleigh

starkfan said:


> New leather, and promo on Tulipano / Little Tulipano up on the blog! http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/07/helloliberty-ciaoto-our-new-woven.html



I love the texture of this leather! Because I’m boring, I wish black was available.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've never been a fan of woven embossed. Or any kind of embossed leather. I'm a dufus.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And how funny that the stock photo of the promo bag is very similar to the bag I've been trying so hard to gift away for days now!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I just signed up for their emails and found their blog. I will wait until they have a good sale.
> Which bags do you have, in which leathers?



Handbag Mommy.. work on your list.  I made mistakes when I first started ordering because of size.  If this may be an issue for you, find a purse size you love that you carry now.... and find that general size in the MM lineup.  Welcome!


----------



## Kylacove

HopelessBagGirl said:


> And how funny that the stock photo of the promo bag is very similar to the bag I've been trying so hard to gift away for days now!


Actually the diamond leather looks more blingy than the liberty to me.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Merinos soulmate midi, Vacchetta Aphrodite, pebbled Phoebe, Nappa Sabrina, Verona Calista ( replaced Vacchetta Selene midi that was defective), Verona muse midi, on order I have Merinos Victoria and Pompei Penelope midi



Oh wow! So envious, what a beautiful collection of handbags. You must love shopping your own collection! I am contemplating the Muse also, there are so many bags that I want...


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Coastal jewel said:


> Handbag Mommy.. work on your list.  I made mistakes when I first started ordering because of size.  If this may be an issue for you, find a purse size you love that you carry now.... and find that general size in the MM lineup.  Welcome!


Thank you! I am looking for a work tote, considering the Alexia or the Muse. I also  need a small handbag for everyday, and thinking the little Muse might be good. I love how small it is, but it can expand and has top handles and a crossbody strap. Decisions, decisions....


----------



## southernbelle43

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I am looking for a work tote, considering the Alexia or the Muse. I also  need a small handbag for everyday, and thinking the little Muse might be good. I love how small it is, but it can expand and has top handles and a crossbody strap. Decisions, decisions....


Ah but what fun!!


----------



## djfmn

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I am looking for a work tote, considering the Alexia or the Muse. I also  need a small handbag for everyday, and thinking the little Muse might be good. I love how small it is, but it can expand and has top handles and a crossbody strap. Decisions, decisions....


I have a Little Muse in Pompei everose shimmer. It is a great bag one of my favorites. Who am I kidding I have 3 midi Selene, 3 midi Soulmates, 2 Phoebe's, 6 Zhoe's (1 mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends), 2 Auras, 2 Angelica's, 1 Diva, 2 Little Tulipanos, a Stella, 2 Penelope's, Little Muse. See a trend here[emoji3]. Everytime I use a different bag it's my favorite. Hmm I like them all.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I am looking for a work tote, considering the Alexia or the Muse. I also  need a small handbag for everyday, and thinking the little Muse might be good. I love how small it is, but it can expand and has top handles and a crossbody strap. Decisions, decisions....


It's possible to add a strap to nearly all of MM's styles, if not all! When coming up with a bag, I'd decide what features are an absolute must for you and from there break it down. And I'd dream up everything you'd possibly want in a bag and ask Marco about it, before assuming it's not possible! He and his team are so wonderful and make bags so fun. He has literally given me my dream tote that does everything I need it to!


----------



## southernbelle43

You ladies with the little muse.  I know it can be expanded (unsnapped), but does it look strange carried like that?  I don’t think I have seen anyone modelng it open.  It is small and people say you can expand it,  but if it looks really funny I would not use it that way.  This is what keeps me from looking at it as a serious purchase.  I would love to have one in eggplant Pompei.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

djfmn said:


> I have a Little Muse in Pompei everose shimmer. It is a great bag one of my favorites. Who am I kidding I have 3 midi Selene, 3 midi Soulmates, 2 Phoebe's, 6 Zhoe's (1 mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends), 2 Auras, 2 Angelica's, 1 Diva, 2 Little Tulipanos, a Stella, 2 Penelope's, Little Muse. See a trend here[emoji3]. Everytime I use a different bag it's my favorite. Hmm I like them all.


 Oh wow that is quite the collection! Do you have pics posted of your bags in this thread or is there a picture thread somewhere?


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's possible to add a strap to nearly all of MM's styles, if not all! When coming up with a bag, I'd decide what features are an absolute must for you and from there break it down. And I'd dream up everything you'd possibly want in a bag and ask Marco about it, before assuming it's not possible! He and his team are so wonderful and make bags so fun. He has literally given me my dream tote that does everything I need it to!


I love having all these options! It’s a completely different way of handbag shopping.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

southernbelle43 said:


> You ladies with the little muse.  I know it can be expanded (unsnapped), but does it look strange carried like that?  I don’t think I have seen anyone modelng it open.  It is small and people say you can expand it,  but if it looks really funny I would not use it that way.  This is what keeps me from looking at it as a serious purchase.  I would love to have one in eggplant Pompei.


I would love to see this also! I am wondering what it looks like when it’s fully unsnapped. 
I also am eyeing the eggplant color, love how it looks.


----------



## Kylacove

It's also very addicting. Sometimes I'm tempted to order a bag that I've put together in my head just because I want to see how it looks IRL. LOL. Then Marco keeps finding all these beautiful leathers and has a sale.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> You ladies with the little muse.  I know it can be expanded (unsnapped), but does it look strange carried like that?  I don’t think I have seen anyone modelng it open.  It is small and people say you can expand it,  but if it looks really funny I would not use it that way.  This is what keeps me from looking at it as a serious purchase.  I would love to have one in eggplant Pompei.



I have 2 and don’t carry them unsnapped. One is vacchetta and one is Pompeii. As both leathers are particularly stiff, they don’t completely unfold and look strange unsnapped.  I don’t carry enough to merit carrying them unsnapped.


----------



## djfmn

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Oh wow that is quite the collection! Do you have pics posted of your bags in this thread or is there a picture thread somewhere?


There is a Massaccesi reference thread with photos only. I will have to get on my laptop to post the link for you.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

djfmn said:


> There is a Massaccesi reference thread with photos only. I will have to get on my laptop to post the link for you.


Thank you! I just found the thread!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> There is a Massaccesi reference thread with photos only. I will have to get on my laptop to post the link for you.


Shame on you. You are leading this poor lady down the road to total MM addiction.   Hope you can sleep tonight. Of course she will have lots of good company and we all have great bags!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Shame on you. You are leading this poor lady down the road to total MM addiction.   Hope you can sleep tonight. Of course she will have lots of good company and we all have great bags!


Guilty as charged with leading her to MM addiction. Why should I suffer on my own when I can have all of you for company. I will not sleep well tonight as I will be dreaming about my next MM bag[emoji3] and hoping that I am not the only one doing that.[emoji6]


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Guilty as charged with leading her to MM addiction. Why should I suffer on my own when I can have all of you for company. I will not sleep well tonight as I will be dreaming about my next MM bag[emoji3] and hoping that I am not the only one doing that.[emoji6]



At least you are honest.  That is the first step to a cure!  I, on the other hand, when counting how many bags I have refuse to count any the size of the Penelope and below!  I think they call that “denial.”


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4123286
> View attachment 4123287
> View attachment 4123288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think, too blingy or just the right amount of bling?



Not sure if this is helpful but I think you look fabulous with this on


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Shame on you. You are leading this poor lady down the road to total MM addiction.   Hope you can sleep tonight. Of course she will have lots of good company and we all have great bags!





djfmn said:


> Guilty as charged with leading her to MM addiction. Why should I suffer on my own when I can have all of you for company. I will not sleep well tonight as I will be dreaming about my next MM bag[emoji3] and hoping that I am not the only one doing that.[emoji6]





southernbelle43 said:


> At least you are honest.  That is the first step to a cure!  I, on the other hand, when counting how many bags I have refuse to count any the size of the Penelope and below!  I think they call that “denial.”


You guys are hilarious! [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! I just found the thread!


Have you considered the Zhoe? It is my favorite MM style. It's not too small and certainly not big. It can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody, or as a clutch. It can be dressed up or down. Such a fabulous bag!

Here's mine.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little Muse. 

Here are some pictures of the little Muse opened and closed.  I have on occasion had her out with snaps undone, but I do prefer that the middle snap still close when carrying.    For reference, she is pearl grey pebbled.  I like smooshy leather and wanted a bag for summer.  I like this style in pebbled.  My Wallet has a ton of stuff, plus sunglasses case. Biz cards, makeup etc in purse.  I also customize my strap and there is a shorter leather strap that I can use.  On little muse I don’t know if it’s necessary, but it’s one of the customizations that others have done and that works well for me,  Muse is a favorite of mine.  I’m still dreaming of a Zhoe Legend.    Because that’s what we do!


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

djfmn said:


> Guilty as charged with leading her to MM addiction. Why should I suffer on my own when I can have all of you for company. I will not sleep well tonight as I will be dreaming about my next MM bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and hoping that I am not the only one doing that.


No worries! I am enjoying the addiction. I look forward to some sweet MM bag dreams!


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

carterazo said:


> Have you considered the Zhoe? It is my favorite MM style. It's not too small and certainly not big. It can be worn on the shoulder, crossbody, or as a clutch. It can be dressed up or down. Such a fabulous bag!
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125827



Oh I love that! Such beautiful color! I will look into the Zhoe as well.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Muse.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the little Muse opened and closed.  I have on occasion had her out with snaps undone, but I do prefer that the middle snap still close when carrying.    For reference, she is pearl grey pebbled.  I like smooshy leather and wanted a bag for summer.  I like this style in pebbled.  My Wallet has a ton of stuff, plus sunglasses case. Biz cards, makeup etc in purse.  I also customize my strap and there is a shorter leather strap that I can use.  On little muse I don’t know if it’s necessary, but it’s one of the customizations that others have done and that works well for me,  Muse is a favorite of mine.  I’m still dreaming of a Zhoe Legend.    Because that’s what we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125835
> View attachment 4125836
> View attachment 4125840
> View attachment 4125841
> View attachment 4125843
> View attachment 4125844



Such a gorgeous bag! Beautiful leather. Thank you for showing what it looks like fully opened! Looks like a very versatile bag. 
So do you order the shorter strap? I am 5’4” would the shorter strap be better for me?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Muse.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the little Muse opened and closed.  I have on occasion had her out with snaps undone, but I do prefer that the middle snap still close when carrying.    For reference, she is pearl grey pebbled.  I like smooshy leather and wanted a bag for summer.  I like this style in pebbled.  My Wallet has a ton of stuff, plus sunglasses case. Biz cards, makeup etc in purse.  I also customize my strap and there is a shorter leather strap that I can use.  On little muse I don’t know if it’s necessary, but it’s one of the customizations that others have done and that works well for me,  Muse is a favorite of mine.  I’m still dreaming of a Zhoe Legend.    Because that’s what we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125835
> View attachment 4125836
> View attachment 4125840
> View attachment 4125841
> View attachment 4125843
> View attachment 4125844


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’m 5’2 and Marcos regular Messenger straps are too long.  A few others before me ( I think 10Krat and some others) have had straps made with two buckles, and the. You can take the longer leather off for a shorter hand carry if needed.  Not really necessary with Muse as it has handles, but I hate when I figure out that I wanted some modification after I already have the purse.  So yes, I’d say it might be a something you’d want,  depending on what you order.  Even if I don’t get the second strap, I have to shorten the messenger.


----------



## vink

Normally, I’m not all for embossed leather as well as metallic. Since I fell into this deep MM hole, I’ve had a Taupe Africa Theia Midi and 2 Stella diamonds. I’m not sure if I should like this new leather or not, but the way he paired it with Tulipano Is really good. Kinda make Tulipano look like a basket which suits for spring. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Question to those who own a full-size Theia out there. 

I’m 5’4” and the “real” aka super cool strap is too long on me. I actually ordered an extra strap which is also too long and needed to be punched a few holes in. However, since it’s a big bag, I tend to stuff it. (Last weekend, I wore it the first time and stuff it too much my shoulder hitter from all the weight.) 

Should I 
A) order a shoulder pad? I saw someone have it on their bag and it looks good? But does it help? 

B) Give up the strap I have and just order the whole new set of strap. And if I choose to walk this way, which strap should I order? 
1) just a simple strap, but make it wider to accommodate the weight 
2) get the cool original strap! It’s Theia! But tell Marco to shorten it. (My concern is how good it can stand a substantial weight since someday I can carry tons of stuff. Can the ring and mechanic be fine?) 

I’ve been contemplating this since last weekend. Please help me think. [emoji28]


----------



## Barefootgirl

I received the shipping notice on July 3rd that my sweet Victoria on her way....now it's a day by day anticipation....like waiting for Christmas when I was a kid. Hoping to see the other Victoria cousins that were recently ordered


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Question to those who own a full-size Theia out there.
> 
> I’m 5’4” and the “real” aka super cool strap is too long on me. I actually ordered an extra strap which is also too long and needed to be punched a few holes in. However, since it’s a big bag, I tend to stuff it. (Last weekend, I wore it the first time and stuff it too much my shoulder hitter from all the weight.)
> 
> Should I
> A) order a shoulder pad? I saw someone have it on their bag and it looks good? But does it help?
> 
> B) Give up the strap I have and just order the whole new set of strap. And if I choose to walk this way, which strap should I order?
> 1) just a simple strap, but make it wider to accommodate the weight
> 2) get the cool original strap! It’s Theia! But tell Marco to shorten it. (My concern is how good it can stand a substantial weight since someday I can carry tons of stuff. Can the ring and mechanic be fine?)
> 
> I’ve been contemplating this since last weekend. Please help me think. [emoji28]



I am as tall as you are, and funny enough the only thing I could have wished a bit different is a wider messenger strap, but it is still ok by me even if the bag is stuffed..so no 1 from my point of view..I always wear my bags crossbody, so yes to a bit wider strap, 
Wonder what other responses you might recieve [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I am as tall as you are, and funny enough the only thing I could have wished a bit different is a wider messenger strap, but it is still ok by me even if the bag is stuffed..so no 1 from my point of view..I always wear my bags crossbody, so yes to a bit wider strap,
> Wonder what other responses you might recieve [emoji4]



Yes. The extra strap would be great if it’s wider. I wear mine crossbody, too. Do you think the original one is too long for you? Or you simply use the extra one?


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> You ladies with the little muse.  I know it can be expanded (unsnapped), but does it look strange carried like that?  I don’t think I have seen anyone modelng it open.  It is small and people say you can expand it,  but if it looks really funny I would not use it that way.  This is what keeps me from looking at it as a serious purchase.  I would love to have one in eggplant Pompei.



I don't carry my Little Muse (in Everose Glitter Pompei) expanded either. I _do_ keep it unsnapped when carrying it (as in, the side buttons are undone), but I don't fold out the shape -- unsnapping the buttons makes it easier for me to access the contents, but I personally prefer the folded shape vs. expanding out the sides. Pompei is stiff, so the folds aren't prone to expanding out if the buttons aren't snapped, at least from my usage of the bag so far.



Coastal jewel said:


> Little Muse.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the little Muse opened and closed.  I have on occasion had her out with snaps undone, but I do prefer that the middle snap still close when carrying.    For reference, she is pearl grey pebbled.  I like smooshy leather and wanted a bag for summer.  I like this style in pebbled.  My Wallet has a ton of stuff, plus sunglasses case. Biz cards, makeup etc in purse.  I also customize my strap and there is a shorter leather strap that I can use.  On little muse I don’t know if it’s necessary, but it’s one of the customizations that others have done and that works well for me,  Muse is a favorite of mine.  I’m still dreaming of a Zhoe Legend.    Because that’s what we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125835
> View attachment 4125836
> View attachment 4125840
> View attachment 4125841
> View attachment 4125843
> View attachment 4125844



Wow, very interesting to see how your Little Muse has broken in so far, Coastal jewel! From what I can tell in your pics with the sides folded in, is there a bit of slouch at the bottom even when the side snaps are buttoned in? If so, very interesting, and thanks so much for sharing how your Little Muse looks now!  

I've actually shortlisted Little Muse as a possible style for one of the pebbled leathers that I want to order, but I'm not sure whether I would want something smooshy in a shape like Little Muse... (Though I quite like how my Zhoe Legend in Verona is so soft, even though other ladies here prefer Zhoe Legend in a structured leather!) Something for me to think about, then. Thanks again for the very helpful pics of your bag!


----------



## starkfan

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! Beautiful leather. Thank you for showing what it looks like fully opened! Looks like a very versatile bag.
> So do you order the shorter strap? I am 5’4” would the shorter strap be better for me?





Coastal jewel said:


> I’m 5’2 and Marcos regular Messenger straps are too long.  A few others before me ( I think 10Krat and some others) have had straps made with two buckles, and the. You can take the longer leather off for a shorter hand carry if needed.  Not really necessary with Muse as it has handles, but I hate when I figure out that I wanted some modification after I already have the purse.  So yes, I’d say it might be a something you’d want,  depending on what you order.  Even if I don’t get the second strap, I have to shorten the messenger.



@HandbagM0mmy, I'm about 5'5", and I usually also do shorten my messenger straps in Marco's bags (Little Muse, Penelope Messenger) -- and that's for crossbody wear, not shorter shoulder wear or anything. In Penelope Messenger, I typically shorten the strap by about 2"-3" or so to get it to a crossbody length that doesn't leave too long a "tail" of leather when it's buckled (since there isn't a second strap keeper for the remaining length of the strap). In Little Muse, I had to shorten the messenger strap by 15cm (or 6"), in order not to have an excessively long crossbody -- with the adjustment, at the longest length the bag is perfect worn crossbody, whilst at the shortest length it works great as a long shoulder bag.

One thing I've realised when trying to work out a strap length for Massaccesi bags, is that a tailor's tape measure is a very useful tool! I've used it to try to approximate what kind of messenger strap length I'd need, accounting also for the approximate size of the bag (and the presence of top handles like in the Little Muse), and because I can just drape the tape measure to sit where a messenger strap would sit, it works super well. (This was a lesson I learned after I just picked a length for my first Massaccesi (Penny Messenger), without checking it against anything, and the strap wound up a tad too short!)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starkfan said:


> I've actually shortlisted Little Muse as a possible style for one of the pebbled leathers that I want to order, but I'm not sure whether I would want something smooshy in a shape like Little Muse...



I have a midi Muse in Verona. While I'm not going to sell my bag or stop using it, going forward I will only purchase the Muse style in a stiffer leather for this very reason.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Yes. The extra strap would be great if it’s wider. I wear mine crossbody, too. Do you think the original one is too long for you? Or you simply use the extra one?



I use a regular messenger strap the ’special’ only at times on the shoulder. I think you mean the original? I always order a messenger with all my bags.


----------



## Kylacove

It's funny I'm 5'2 and have my straps on my Grande Auras lengthened. My Tulipanos work on the shortest hole.


----------



## pdxhb

Barefootgirl said:


> I received the shipping notice on July 3rd that my sweet Victoria on her way....now it's a day by day anticipation....like waiting for Christmas when I was a kid. Hoping to see the other Victoria cousins that were recently ordered


I am hoping to receive mine today - er, at least I *think* that's what the shipping notice was for. There is both a Victoria and a Calista on order. Ideally they will both arrive in the same box.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Muse.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the little Muse opened and closed.  I have on occasion had her out  with snaps undone, but I do prefer that the middle snap still close when carrying.    For reference, she is pearl grey pebbled.  I like smooshy leather and wanted a bag for summer.  I like this style in pebbled.  My Wallet has a ton of stuff, plus sunglasses case. Biz cards, makeup etc in purse.  I also customize my strap and there is a shorter leather strap that I can use.  On little muse I don’t know if it’s necessary, but it’s one of the customizations that others have done and that works well for me,  Muse is a favorite of mine.  I’m still dreaming of a Zhoe Legend.    Because that’s what we do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125835
> View attachment 4125836
> View attachment 4125840
> View attachment 4125841
> View attachment 4125843
> View attachment 4125844


Thank you So much for the photos. And I LOVE that style much more in the softer leather. It looks great and really tempts me now.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Question to those who own a full-size Theia out there.
> 
> I’m 5’4” and the “real” aka super cool strap is too long on me. I actually ordered an extra strap which is also too long and needed to be punched a few holes in. However, since it’s a big bag, I tend to stuff it. (Last weekend, I wore it the first time and stuff it too much my shoulder hitter from all the weight.)
> 
> Should I
> A) order a shoulder pad? I saw someone have it on their bag and it looks good? But does it help?
> 
> B) Give up the strap I have and just order the whole new set of strap. And if I choose to walk this way, which strap should I order?
> 1) just a simple strap, but make it wider to accommodate the weight
> 2) get the cool original strap! It’s Theia! But tell Marco to shorten it. (My concern is how good it can stand a substantial weight since someday I can carry tons of stuff. Can the ring and mechanic be fine?)
> 
> I’ve been contemplating this since last weekend. Please help me think. [emoji28]



Have you considered putting a knot in the strap.  Some of the premier designers, notably Proenza Schouler PS1 bags, come with the knot and are usually worn that way. I have a hobo bag that is too long and I put a knot in it near the hook.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I must be the only one who lengthens most MM straps. I am 5’4” and large busted and the Little Muse strap is the perfect length for cross body/at the hip wear.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you So much for the photos. And I LOVE that style much more in the softer leather. It looks great and really tempts me now.



Now I’m thinking it is too smooshy!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Now I’m thinking it is too smooshy!!!


Oh dear, hope I did not influence you.  I am just not a fan of rigid leather which is why I love vacchetta.  It keeps it shape so well while “softening” enough to feel good.  I know many love the Pompei leathers,  but it felt lkke carryng a metal bucket to me. Lol .    But remember who is writing here and how wishy washy I am.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Now I’m thinking it is too smooshy!!!


Oh dear, hope I did not influence you.  I am just not a fan of rigid leather which is why I love vacchetta.  It keeps it shape so well while “softening” enough to feel good.  I know many love the Pompei leathers,  but it felt like carrying a metal bucket to me. Lol .    But remember who is writing here and how wishy washy I am. I may love it in six months.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear, hope I did not influence you.  I am just not a fan of rigid leather which is why I love vacchetta.  It keeps it shape so well while “softening” enough to feel good.  I know many love the Pompei leathers,  but it felt like carrying a metal bucket to me. Lol .    But remember who is writing here and how wishy washy I am. I may love it in six months.


It always amazes how different ladies prefer different leather and how they look and wear. I personally love the pompei leather because it holds it shape so well and has a great feel to it. I am not a fan of vacchetta because of the weight of it. My favorite leathers are nappa and also the pompei because it is so similar to the nappa. It is good that Marco gives us all these choices so that we are all happy with what we purchase and how it wears after use.


----------



## djfmn

I have a question I did not have the edges painted on my Little Tulipanos. I think I am going to regret not doing this. Does anyone know if there is some way to get this done locally in the USA? I am looking to have the edges finished not necessarily with edge paint but with something to make them look more finished.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It always amazes how different ladies prefer different leather and how they look and wear. I personally love the pompei leather because it holds it shape so well and has a great feel to it. I am not a fan of vacchetta because of the weight of it. My favorite leathers are nappa and also the pompei because it is so similar to the nappa. It is good that Marco gives us all these choices so that we are all happy with what we purchase and how it wears after use.



Amen to that.  My all time favorite is Verona and I have no clue why.  It is not silky or soft or shiny.  In fact it just feels pudgy and durable which sort of describes ME so mabe that is why I like it.


----------



## pdxhb

Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
My initial thoughts:

I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request. 
The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote. 
Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles. 
Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721



Congrats on this beautiful bag!! I’ve always been drawn to the Victoria.


----------



## TotinScience

Gorgeous! I wanted to part with my Iris in this Verona but then decided against it . Some things are just too beautiful to let go


----------



## msd_bags

I want to post a comparison photo following the discussion on the slouchy and structured bag. 

On the left was my Angelica in dark blue Verona. I tried to love it, but to me this style is supposed to be structured but this bag wasn’t. So I semi-gifted/semi-sold it to a friend. 

Then I ordered the Angelica in flat calf, and it’s love!!! Right structure for me! And I think my Gigi NY luggage tag charm (turned back on this photo because it has my initial) works very well with it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721


Very cute!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721


Gorgeous bag and great review. Enjoy I love the lining contrast perfect.


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Ok, so I think want the standard Muse as a work bag, but I really need to be able to wear it on my shoulder as a tote. Are the straps long enough for that? It says they are 5.2 inch drop on the website. I have a bag that is a 5 inch drop but it’s a bit tight but doable. But I guess it also depends on the actual width of the straps also. Has anyone worn the Muse on the shoulder by the handles? Thanks! 
I wish there was a showroom for these bags that I could go and try them out!


----------



## msd_bags

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Ok, so I think want the standard Muse as a work bag, but I really need to be able to wear it on my shoulder as a tote. Are the straps long enough for that? It says they are 5.2 inch drop on the website. I have a bag that is a 5 inch drop but it’s a bit tight but doable. But I guess it also depends on the actual width of the straps also. Has anyone worn the Muse on the shoulder by the handles? Thanks!
> I wish there was a showroom for these bags that I could go and try them out!


I don't think the strap drop will work as is.  The bag is quite big, you would not want it very close to your armpit.  Maybe you can ask for a longer handle drop?


----------



## Sickgrl13

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721


Congrats!  Iris is a gorgeous color, especially with the yellow lining.


msd_bags said:


> I want to post a comparison photo following the discussion on the slouchy and structured bag.
> 
> On the left was my Angelica in dark blue Verona. I tried to love it, but to me this style is supposed to be structured but this bag wasn’t. So I semi-gifted/semi-sold it to a friend.
> 
> Then I ordered the Angelica in flat calf, and it’s love!!! Right structure for me! And I think my Gigi NY luggage tag charm (turned back on this photo because it has my initial) works very well with it.
> 
> View attachment 4126727


  Wow, what a difference....The change in texture and structure is amazing.  I love smooth, glossy leathers like flat calf.  Excellent choice!


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

msd_bags said:


> I don't think the strap drop will work as is.  The bag is quite big, you would not want it very close to your armpit.  Maybe you can ask for a longer handle drop?


Thank you! How much do they charge for extending the handles? I think a 7 or 8 inch drop would be good.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721


Love that Verona leather and it is perfect on that bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Congrats!  Iris is a gorgeous color, especially with the yellow lining.
> Wow, what a difference....The change in texture and structure is amazing.  I love smooth, glossy leathers like flat calf.  Excellent choice!


it does look much better in the black calf. Very classy.


----------



## djfmn

HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! How much do they charge for extending the handles? I think a 7 or 8 inch drop would be good.


If you go to the website and look at the bag you will see what it costs to lengthen straps or handles. If it is not there send an email to Marco and ask what it will cost. He is very responsive. Let me know if you need his email address.


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> Congrats!  Iris is a gorgeous color, especially with the yellow lining.
> Wow, what a difference....The change in texture and structure is amazing.  I love smooth, glossy leathers like flat calf.  Excellent choice!


Thanks!!

I got to thinking, I hope there will be more posts on bag-leather comparison!!  Will be very useful.



HandbagM0mmy said:


> Thank you! How much do they charge for extending the handles? I think a 7 or 8 inch drop would be good.


Sorry I have no idea.  But you may inquire from Marco.  I think he manages the "orders" email?


----------



## the_baglover

msd_bags said:


> I want to post a comparison photo following the discussion on the slouchy and structured bag.
> 
> On the left was my Angelica in dark blue Verona. I tried to love it, but to me this style is supposed to be structured but this bag wasn’t. So I semi-gifted/semi-sold it to a friend.
> 
> Then I ordered the Angelica in flat calf, and it’s love!!! Right structure for me! And I think my Gigi NY luggage tag charm (turned back on this photo because it has my initial) works very well with it.
> 
> View attachment 4126727


The black calf looks great on this style. Is the bag heavy?


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I use a regular messenger strap the ’special’ only at times on the shoulder. I think you mean the original? I always order a messenger with all my bags.



Sorry for the misunderstanding, to clarify it, I have 2 straps for my full size Theia; the original cool Theia strap and an extra strap I order just to wear it crossbody. 

The extra is too long and too narrow on me, but I guess that’s the standard width for this style since Marco just said he’ll make it longer for me when I ask for extra strap. 

I throw the original cool Theia strap into a drawer since it’s no use for me. Too long and non-adjustable. 

Now, I’m thinking whether I should; 
A) get the shoulder pad since I already have my extra strap punched in extra holes
B) order the wider extra strap like Juliet to guarantee comfort
C) get the real Theia strap to wear it messenger style only but afraid it can’t handle much weight.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Have you considered putting a knot in the strap.  Some of the premier designers, notably Proenza Schouler PS1 bags, come with the knot and are usually worn that way. I have a hobo bag that is too long and I put a knot in it near the hook.
> View attachment 4126450


I never think of that before  [emoji54] I actually have PS1 and took the knot out because it makes the strap too short. How's the leather at the knot area? Is it stretch out or wrinkle or what? Maybe I can try this technique with the original strap? I'll see. 

Thanks for the idea!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I must be the only one who lengthens most MM straps. I am 5’4” and large busted and the Little Muse strap is the perfect length for cross body/at the hip wear.


No.  [emoji16] I'm pretty flat chested, but meaty with large upper arms. I have my Aura and Selene midi strap lengthen, too.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Now I’m thinking it is too smooshy!!!


I think it's prettier like this.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I have a question I did not have the edges painted on my Little Tulipanos. I think I am going to regret not doing this. Does anyone know if there is some way to get this done locally in the USA? I am looking to have the edges finished not necessarily with edge paint but with something to make them look more finished.


I think Tarrago (I'm not sure I get their name written right)  have this and you can get a kit from eBay or from them to do at home. (Used go experiment a lot during my Bal time)


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721


Oh! I'm glad to see the sharp edges on the hardware are gone. Maybe he'll be open to use it on other bags, too?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Oh! I'm glad to see the sharp edges on the hardware are gone. Maybe he'll be open to use it on other bags, too?


I was wondering that same thing!
The geometric hardware is very distinct, but the corners definitely scratch. This is much easier to wear.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, to clarify it, I have 2 straps for my full size Theia; the original cool Theia strap and an extra strap I order just to wear it crossbody.
> 
> The extra is too long and too narrow on me, but I guess that’s the standard width for this style since Marco just said he’ll make it longer for me when I ask for extra strap.
> 
> I throw the original cool Theia strap into a drawer since it’s no use for me. Too long and non-adjustable.
> 
> Now, I’m thinking whether I should;
> A) get the shoulder pad since I already have my extra strap punched in extra holes
> B) order the wider extra strap like Juliet to guarantee comfort
> C) get the real Theia strap to wear it messenger style only but afraid it can’t handle much weight.



I understood you very well, because I allways order the extra messengerstrap!
Mine is the reg narrow type, and wearing the bag crossbody, it can hold 3 watermelons.. lol..
But a wider strap could be what you need for more comfort..


----------



## msd_bags

the_baglover said:


> The black calf looks great on this style. Is the bag heavy?



I just measured the bag and it’s about 2.2 lbs (1kg) on my luggage scale. To me it weighs just right. [emoji3]


----------



## TotinScience

Demetra to the rescue for when the day requires carrying EVERYTHING


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I never think of that before  [emoji54] I actually have PS1 and took the knot out because it makes the strap too short. How's the leather at the knot area? Is it stretch out or wrinkle or what? Maybe I can try this technique with the original strap? I'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the idea!


You are welcome. I am sorry I cannot help you on the knot in the leather.  Both of my PS1 bags were preowned.  I do not know how quickly the original owners took the knot out, but the straps had no sign of ever being knotted.  But leather for the most part is very pliable and with some leather conditioner and massage you might get any wrinkles out?  I will not be taking the knot out of the hobo and I am not a good one to ask because things like that don’t bother me, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Demetra to the rescue for when the day requires carrying EVERYTHING


Indeed. That thing is gorgeous.


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> Demetra to the rescue for when the day requires carrying EVERYTHING



This looks lovely! Demetra is one of my fav models as Calista, Theia and Cassandra [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Demetra to the rescue for when the day requires carrying EVERYTHING


----------



## Coastal jewel

the_baglover said:


> The black calf looks great on this style. Is the bag heavy?



Oh geez.. I must try black calf.  Maybe I’m smooshy because I’ve not tried anything else!  I love it...


----------



## Coastal jewel

And then there is the little purse that can... Penny messenger is at the airport, and has all my travel essentials!


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> And then there is the little purse that can... Penny messenger is at the airport, and has all my travel essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127214



Lovely bag to carry !


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> And then there is the little purse that can... Penny messenger is at the airport, and has all my travel essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127214


What color and leather is that?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Grey Merinos. I haven’t used a penny messenger in a while and forgot that I’m in love!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I have a midi Muse in Verona. While I'm not going to sell my bag or stop using it, going forward I will only purchase the Muse style in a stiffer leather for this very reason.


If you do decide to part with it, I would be interested.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I understood you very well, because I allways order the extra messengerstrap!
> Mine is the reg narrow type, and wearing the bag crossbody, it can hold 3 watermelons.. lol..
> But a wider strap could be what you need for more comfort..



Thanks! [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] Maybe I can try with the Juliet strap that I have [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] It’s comfortable enough. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> And then there is the little purse that can... Penny messenger is at the airport, and has all my travel essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127214


Love that outside pocket. I might have kept mine if I had added an outside pocket.  Hummmm, I might order another one!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> You are welcome. I am sorry I cannot help you on the knot in the leather.  Both of my PS1 bags were preowned.  I do not know how quickly the original owners took the knot out, but the straps had no sign of ever being knotted.  But leather for the most part is very pliable and with some leather conditioner and massage you might get any wrinkles out?  I will not be taking the knot out of the hobo and I am not a good one to ask because things like that don’t bother me, lol.



Come to think about it, I have a knot on one of my hobo bags. But it’s made of fabric so the knot is never a concern for me. But how will the leather around the knot look like or react to the pull they will get with the knot when worn and the bag is filled? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 
Very interesting though. I may look into this.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Love that outside pocket. I might have kept mine if I had added an outside pocket.  Hummmm, I might order another one!!


I thought the outside pocket was standard on the penny messenger.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> And then there is the little purse that can... Penny messenger is at the airport, and has all my travel essentials!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127214



Such a pretty bag! I like the color and that outside pocket!


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> I thought the outside pocket was standard on the penny messenger.



Yes, the outside pocket is standard..


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Love that outside pocket. I might have kept mine if I had added an outside pocket.  Hummmm, I might order another one!!


I just checked on the MM site and it appears the Penny messenger comes with that outside pocket. I promise I do not remember the sample sale one I bought having that.  Maybe it did not???


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Yes, the outside pocket is standard..



Never know this before.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes outside is standard...  because of the style, the zipper tape is prominent and I’m kind of  a matchy match girl.  I try to get lining that is a close match to the leather.   I love this one because lining and hardware all blend,  I also prefer detached straps


----------



## bubbastatta

msd_bags said:


> I don't think the strap drop will work as is.  The bag is quite big, you would not want it very close to your armpit.  Maybe you can ask for a longer handle drop?



I’ve been extending the straps on my Soulmates. Feels so much better.


----------



## bubbastatta

TotinScience said:


> Demetra to the rescue for when the day requires carrying EVERYTHING



Beautiful color!


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> It's funny I'm 5'2 and have my straps on my Grande Auras lengthened. My Tulipanos work on the shortest hole.



Oh, for Grande Aura and Aura, that strap definitely needs to be lengthened!  Especially if you intend to wear it crossbody... When I measure out the length indicated on the website, the default strap length definitely looks like it's purely a shoulder bag... Even if the shape is on the boxier side that it may not work crossbody, I'd always rather have the flexibility to wear it both ways...


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> Now I’m thinking it is too smooshy!!!





djfmn said:


> It always amazes how different ladies prefer different leather and how they look and wear. _<snip>_ It is good that Marco gives us all these choices so that we are all happy with what we purchase and how it wears after use.





msd_bags said:


> I want to post a comparison photo following the discussion on the slouchy and structured bag.
> 
> On the left was my Angelica in dark blue Verona. I tried to love it, but to me this style is supposed to be structured but this bag wasn’t. So I semi-gifted/semi-sold it to a friend.
> 
> Then I ordered the Angelica in flat calf, and it’s love!!! Right structure for me! And I think my Gigi NY luggage tag charm (turned back on this photo because it has my initial) works very well with it.
> 
> View attachment 4126727



_Word_ to your post, @djfmn! This discussion, and @msd_bags's post of her former and current Angelicas, really just highlights how much our tastes can vary, and what type of leathers and styles speak to us... With @msd_bags's Angelicas, for example, the structured look in flat calf is definitely gorgeous (can't beat a structured look on black bag, like the Givenchy Antigona), yet despite that, I actually really love how it looks in dark blue Verona too! (I love a good slouchy leather, and there are definitely some shapes that lend themselves to both a structured and gently slouchy look too, at least to me...)

So with that being said, @Coastal jewel, I hope you're still loving the level of smoosh in your Little Muse! Different strokes for different folks, after all!


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Super quick reveal of the gorgeous Blue Iris from the Victoria promo. Light gunmetal hardware and yellow lining.
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> I love the strap drop on the Victoria and, if I order another Selene Midi, the Victoria strap will serve as the basis for a special request.
> The size of Victoria wears smaller than I thought, just going on measurements. This is partly due to how soft the leather is.
> It's a beautiful shape and the sculpted detail is more subtle than I thought it would be. It makes for an elegant shoulder bag that just happens to be a tote.
> Verona is really one of my all-time favorite leathers. It is quite soft - note the slouching already.
> Blue Iris is a perfect trans-seasonal color. Maybe not a mid-winter color but Spring-Summer-Fall, no problem!
> The snaps on the sides which create the shaping seem very light-duty; at least one of them easily opened when I was just pulling the tissue out. I may put a little piece of something in each snap to see if I can get them to grip a little more strongly. If I order another Victoria, I will ask Marco about alternative approaches to make a strong fastener there. The cinch strap on Selene is a more fool-proof approach to creating this sort of shape, however the pleating on the sides of Victoria are softer and this is due to the detail provided by the four points which snap. I'll test different ways of loading the bag - it may be worth asking for those points to be stitched instead of snapped.
> The flap/snap closure works well - the magnet makes it functional. That said, I am a vintage Coach lover and an expressed fastener like those turnlocks would work better for my daily use. That is a minor point, however. Along with the sculpted detail, the flap's sculpting makes for a really nice aesthetic.
> The hardware which connects the handles to the bag is different than that used on the Selene and other styles.
> 
> Quick pics. For reference, I am 5'4", abt 145#, and wearing a stupidly voluminous caftan and poncho. All photos are taken in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 4126718
> View attachment 4126719
> View attachment 4126720
> View attachment 4126721



Great review, pdxhb, and super helpful! I'm really liking that hardware for the handles, and your review and pics are opening my mind towards the Victoria... How does the size compare to Selene Midi and/or Selene (if you have the full-size one too)?

I also love your combination of hardware and lining with the Blue Iris! Congrats on a really gorgeous bag!


----------



## Coastal jewel

starkfan said:


> _Word_ to your post, @djfmn! This discussion, and @msd_bags's post of her former and current Angelicas, really just highlights how much our tastes can vary, and what type of leathers and styles speak to us... With @msd_bags's Angelicas, for example, the structured look in flat calf is definitely gorgeous (can't beat a structured look on black bag, like the Givenchy Antigona), yet despite that, I actually really love how it looks in dark blue Verona too! (I love a good slouchy leather, and there are definitely some shapes that lend themselves to both a structured and gently slouchy look too, at least to me...)
> 
> So with that being said, @Coastal jewel, I hope you're still loving the level of smoosh in your Little Muse! Different strokes for different folks, after all!



I never noticed is was smooshy til I looked at the photos .  One of my girlfriends has little muse in Pompeii and I’m not sure that works for me.  But the eggplant is gorgeous.


----------



## Kylacove

Does the Penelope crossbody hold more or less than the Zhoe Legend ?


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> Great review, pdxhb, and super helpful! I'm really liking that hardware for the handles, and your review and pics are opening my mind towards the Victoria... How does the size compare to Selene Midi and/or Selene (if you have the full-size one too)?
> 
> I also love your combination of hardware and lining with the Blue Iris! Congrats on a really gorgeous bag!



Thank you!!

I will dig out my Midi Selenes tomorrow and do a couple comparison photos for you. Just going off of how the Victoria feels on my shoulder, it's in the same category size-wise.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> _Word_ to your post, @djfmn! This discussion, and @msd_bags's post of her former and current Angelicas, really just highlights how much our tastes can vary, and what type of leathers and styles speak to us... With @msd_bags's Angelicas, for example, the structured look in flat calf is definitely gorgeous (can't beat a structured look on black bag, like the Givenchy Antigona), yet despite that, I actually really love how it looks in dark blue Verona too! (I love a good slouchy leather, and there are definitely some shapes that lend themselves to both a structured and gently slouchy look too, at least to me...)
> 
> So with that being said, @Coastal jewel, I hope you're still loving the level of smoosh in your Little Muse! Different strokes for different folks, after all!


I totally agree. And I think that is why MM is successful.  To have all  of these options at the prices he charges is such a treat!!!


----------



## djfmn

I will be the new owner of HBG's diamond leather Little Tulipano and she will be the owner of my new never used Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I will be the new owner of HBG's diamond leather Little Tulipano and she will be the owner of my new never used Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate.


All right. Isn’t it fun to share with each other.  I just sold one and bought one from fellow TPF friends.


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> _Word_ to your post, @djfmn! This discussion, and @msd_bags's post of her former and current Angelicas, really just highlights how much our tastes can vary, and what type of leathers and styles speak to us... With @msd_bags's Angelicas, for example, the structured look in flat calf is definitely gorgeous (can't beat a structured look on black bag, like the Givenchy Antigona), yet despite that, I actually really love how it looks in dark blue Verona too! (I love a good slouchy leather, and there are definitely some shapes that lend themselves to both a structured and gently slouchy look too, at least to me...)
> 
> So with that being said, @Coastal jewel, I hope you're still loving the level of smoosh in your Little Muse! Different strokes for different folks, after all!


As @djfmn said, it's good that Marco has different options to cater to our varied tastes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I will be the new owner of HBG's diamond leather Little Tulipano and she will be the owner of my new never used Cobalt blue nubuck midi Soulmate.



[emoji106][emoji106]definitely a great trade! I still wish you would have taken the diamond tulipano as a gift though!! [emoji12]

[emoji8]


----------



## TotinScience

ladies with Diamond bags! How is the leather holding up for you? One of my smaller Diamond bags developed a minor scuffing on the corners pretty quickly, which made me worry if this is a fragile leather. I am used to Africa which wears incredibly strongly, but Marco told me that the scuffing I got was rather unusual and should not happen. I am curious what you've seen, especially with larger bags that hold up against one's body (ie Theia, Victoria)


----------



## jaspearl

TotinScience said:


> ladies with Diamond bags! How is the leather holding up for you? One of my smaller Diamond bags developed a minor scuffing on the corners pretty quickly, which made me worry if this is a fragile leather. I am used to Africa which wears incredibly strongly, but Marco told me that the scuffing I got was rather unusual and should not happen. I am curious what you've seen, especially with larger bags that hold up against one's body (ie Theia, Victoria)


I have been using my Theia midi in diamond for the past month, about 5 days a week. I sort of throw it around in my house, my 2 yr old carries it, she has stepped on it twice, so far so good, phew. But then maybe everose does not show scuffing as much as teal or copper might coz they are darker?

I want another diamond leather bag...


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> Does the Penelope crossbody hold more or less than the Zhoe Legend ?


Definitely less. Zhoe Legend's base is wider than Penelope Messenger once you account for the front and back slip pockets in Zhoe Legend -- these also give you more space to work with, although the bag does "accordion" out as a result if you keep a lot in there. By my measurements, Zhoe Legend is also slightly longer across than Penelope Messenger too.

I've snapped a couple of quick comparison pics, showing the widths of the two bags, and length (from the bottom) -- both bags are fully stuffed with paper, so you can see Zhoe Legend's "accordioning" at a bit of an extreme (she doesn't accordion out so much when emptier!) The colour representation may not be the best, though, as these are taken under artificial light only


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I will dig out my Midi Selenes tomorrow and do a couple comparison photos for you. Just going off of how the Victoria feels on my shoulder, it's in the same category size-wise.


Thanks a lot, pdxhb, that'd be much appreciated!  Good to know also that Victoria doesn't feel that much bigger than Midi Selene when carried... Especially when MM's models don't provide the best sense of scale sometimes, and Victoria almost looks overwhelming on some of them! XD


----------



## Kylacove

starkfan said:


> Definitely less. Zhoe Legend's base is wider than Penelope Messenger once you account for the front and back slip pockets in Zhoe Legend -- these also give you more space to work with, although the bag does "accordion" out as a result if you keep a lot in there. By my measurements, Zhoe Legend is also slightly longer across than Penelope Messenger too.
> 
> I've snapped a couple of quick comparison pics, showing the widths of the two bags, and length (from the bottom) -- both bags are fully stuffed with paper, so you can see Zhoe Legend's "accordioning" at a bit of an extreme (she doesn't accordion out so much when emptier!) The colour representation may not be the best, though, as these are taken under artificial light only
> 
> View attachment 4128720
> 
> View attachment 4128721



Thank you so much. I've been trying to branch out to different MM styles but it sounds like the Penelope is too small. I'm still on the fence about the Zhoe Legend being an everyday bag and don't want to go with less capacity.


----------



## Barefootgirl

Got my Victoria today (pics posted on the pics thread) - I would definitely put her in the same size category as the Midi Selene (which I have 4 of)...so they are all about the same size.


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> Thanks a lot, pdxhb, that'd be much appreciated!  Good to know also that Victoria doesn't feel that much bigger than Midi Selene when carried... Especially when MM's models don't provide the best sense of scale sometimes, and Victoria almost looks overwhelming on some of them! XD



Here are some comparison shots. This is the Victoria in Acid Nappa and Dark Gunmetal HW that I happily adopted  with the Midi Selene in Lead Africa with Light Gunmetal HW and a messenger strap (it's tucked inside the bag in these images).

In all images, both bags are fully stuffed with tissue.

The only way the Victoria is larger is when the snaps are open and the top is flared out. Otherwise, it really is just about the same dimension with a longer strap drop.

Here is the slouchy Midi Selene, un-cinched in front of Victoria with the snaps attached:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Side by side comparison - Victoria is a little bit taller, Midi Selene looks deeper front-to-back, but I think that is more from slouch than anything:




Midi Selene cinched with Victoria:



Base panels of each bag - they are the same size but detailed differently:



View from above with Victoria's snaps undone and the top flared out (this works really well in the nappa, BTW):



Last but not at all least, here is Victoria with the snaps undone behind Selene Midi un-cinched:


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Here are some comparison shots. This is the Victoria in Acid Nappa and Dark Gunmetal HW that I happily adopted  with the Midi Selene in Lead Africa with Light Gunmetal HW and a messenger strap (it's tucked inside the bag in these images).
> 
> In all images, both bags are fully stuffed with tissue.
> 
> The only way the Victoria is larger is when the snaps are open and the top is flared out. Otherwise, it really is just about the same dimension with a longer strap drop.
> 
> Here is the slouchy Midi Selene, un-cinched in front of Victoria with the snaps attached:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128837
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison - Victoria is a little bit taller, Midi Selene looks deeper front-to-back, but I think that is more from slouch than anything:
> View attachment 4128838
> 
> 
> 
> Midi Selene cinched with Victoria:
> View attachment 4128839
> 
> 
> Base panels of each bag - they are the same size but detailed differently:
> View attachment 4128840
> 
> 
> View from above with Victoria's snaps undone and the top flared out (this works really well in the nappa, BTW):
> View attachment 4128841
> 
> 
> Last but not at all least, here is Victoria with the snaps undone behind Selene Midi un-cinched:
> View attachment 4128842


Thank you! When you have time would you do a mod shot of the Victoria with the "wings" out?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!


Oh my!!!! This is awesome!! I think! 

@HandbagM0mmy
Here’s your sale!!


----------



## Taimi

Coastal jewel said:


> Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!



Oh no, I should be on a ban! I am..am I? This could be the moment of my first orange bag. Two days time to think. [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagM0mmy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh my!!!! This is awesome!! I think!
> 
> @HandbagM0mmy
> Here’s your sale!!


Awesome sale!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Taimi said:


> Oh no, I should be on a ban! I am..am I? This could be the moment of my first orange bag. Two days time to think. [emoji4]


I’m looking at purchasing my first orange bag too from reading this thread. 

I’m looking at the Mini Zhoe in orange nappa but scared of branching out from my usual black and brown!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Crap crap crap 

I shouldn't be tempted but I am!!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!



Argh!  Time to break out the swatches!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Zhoe legend will be great, J! What leathers are you thinking?


----------



## TotinScience




----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you! When you have time would you do a mod shot of the Victoria with the "wings" out?



Here you go!
Ignore the crazy croocked photo framing. 
I’ve included a shot of the Selene Midi un-cinched too.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!


Given how structured it is, you have a lot of freedom - a good thing?
Pondering your wardrobe for you, what abt a  blue? Like maybe the Bluette Pompei?


----------



## coach943

Why is the model on Marco's website in Cincinnati? Does anyone else find that weird? Fountain Square isn't the place to advertise an Italian brand. (It's where you eat Graeter's ice cream, for the record.)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Here you go!
> Ignore the crazy croocked photo framing.
> I’ve included a shot of the Selene Midi un-cinched too.
> 
> View attachment 4128992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128993
> View attachment 4128994


Thanks so much!


----------



## mleleigh

coach943 said:


> Why is the model on Marco's website in Cincinnati? Does anyone else find that weird? Fountain Square isn't the place to advertise an Italian brand. (It's where you eat Graeter's ice cream, for the record.)


----------



## Coastal jewel

Maybe black vachetta


----------



## pdxhb

coach943 said:


> Why is the model on Marco's website in Cincinnati? Does anyone else find that weird? Fountain Square isn't the place to advertise an Italian brand. (It's where you eat Graeter's ice cream, for the record.)


It's a blogger that has been working with him: https://www.instagram.com/alwaychoff/


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe black vachetta


I'm always in support of a vachetta bag - so very classic!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe black vachetta



Yes! That's a decision I doubt you would ever regret.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's next to impossible for me to concoct a hypothetical bag in my mind and justify it's addition to my life. Even given the discount. 

I'm so very annoyed about this.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's next to impossible for me to concoct a hypothetical bag in my mind and justify it's addition to my life. Even given the discount.
> 
> I'm so very annoyed about this.


Me too but there will be another sale!!!


----------



## anitalilac

Coastal jewel said:


> Kids...  35% off two day sale.. Woo hoot...  Help me plan my Zhoe Legend.  Seriously!


Napa or Pompeii or Pebbled! 



Taimi said:


> Oh no, I should be on a ban! I am..am I? This could be the moment of my first orange bag. Two days time to think. [emoji4]


Napa Orange is beautiful but I think Aguilla Orange makes a nice subdue orange to ease into it.



yellow_tulip said:


> I’m looking at purchasing my first orange bag too from reading this thread.
> 
> I’m looking at the Mini Zhoe in orange nappa but scared of branching out from my usual black and brown!


As someone who don't care for black bags and loves color, I say go for it..



HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's next to impossible for me to concoct a hypothetical bag in my mind and justify it's addition to my life. Even given the discount.
> 
> I'm so very annoyed about this.


hahaha! I'm stuck with my kids tuition fees for a while, no new bags for me...


----------



## coach943

My birthday is next week, so I'm treating myself to a new bag. 

I hope silver diamond leather is still in stock. I just ordered an Aphrodite with silver diamond main panels and red cherry Nappa for the sides/bottom/handles. I'm a Ohio State fan, so I tend to wear lots of scarlet and gray in the fall, and i have lots for red fall/winter coats. This bag will be perfect for me.


----------



## msd_bags

35% is such a wonderful offer, but why now???!!!! Haha, I hope there will be another one (or even higher) in the last quarter of the year!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> hahaha! I'm stuck with my kids tuition fees for a while, no new bags for me...



Me too! I will have two in college this upcoming fall semester, still thinking about another bag though lol!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Just in case it wasn't clear to someone else.....the sale says the style must be over 200€. You can buy less expensive items and get the discount as long as one item in your order is over 200€.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Yay!  I wanted to order an SLG in dark green vacchetta in addition to a bag


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> Yay!  I wanted to order an SLG in dark green vacchetta in addition to a bag


I didn't think SLGs were available in vachetta. Which one are you ordering?


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's next to impossible for me to concoct a hypothetical bag in my mind and justify it's addition to my life. Even given the discount.
> 
> I'm so very annoyed about this.


I'm sure you can come up with something if you give it a little time. [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> I’m looking at purchasing my first orange bag too from reading this thread.
> 
> I’m looking at the Mini Zhoe in orange nappa but scared of branching out from my usual black and brown!


Mini Zhoe in orange nappa will be gorgeous! I say go for it. [emoji7]


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> I didn't think SLGs were available in vachetta. Which one are you ordering?



I didn’t consider that!  I guess in my mind I don’t consider a Penelope an SLG.   I will check with Marco.


----------



## carterazo

Has anyone ordered directly from Marco for this sale? I want to do modifications not available on the website.


----------



## coach943

carterazo said:


> Has anyone ordered directly from Marco for this sale? I want to do modifications not available on the website.


I sent an email instead of ordering off the website because I also had modifications. I haven't heard back yet, but it is the middle of the night in Italy so that isn't surprising.


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I sent an email instead of ordering off the website because I also had modifications. I haven't heard back yet, but it is the middle of the night in Italy so that isn't surprising.


Thanks, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Coastal jewel

SLG?  What is S L G ?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Zhoe legend has finally made it to the website... only one leather but at least she’s there!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> SLG?  What is S L G ?



Small leather good, dahhhhling!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Zhoe legend has finally made it to the website... only one leather but at least she’s there!



I noticed all the leathers are the same price on the website. Strange.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I noticed all the leathers are the same price on the website. Strange.



I thought you weren’t looking.... [emoji4][emoji4]and dahhh...Ling I may need to snap up an SLG or two


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I thought you weren’t looking.... [emoji4][emoji4]and dahhh...Ling I may need to snap up an SLG or two



Oh I can't help but look!


----------



## Kylacove

Devyn Danielle said:


> Just in case it wasn't clear to someone else.....the sale says the style must be over 200€. You can buy less expensive items and get the discount as long as one item in your order is over 200€.


Are you sure? The ad says the sale is for any style over 200 euros not any order over 200 euros.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Just in case it wasn't clear to someone else.....the sale says the style must be over 200€. You can buy less expensive items and get the discount as long as one item in your order is over 200€.


Hmmm that is not how I interpreted it. I thought you only got the discount on bags that cost 200 euros or more.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Are you sure? The ad says the sale is for any style over 200 euros not any order over 200 euros.


I asked Marco about ordering two items, and only one is over 200€. He said as long as one item is over 200 € both items will be a part of current promo.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Hmmm that is not how I interpreted it. I thought you only got the discount on bags that cost 200 euros or more.


That is what I thought too, so I decided to email him about two items I was thinking about purchasing. In my case, he said as long as one item is over 200€, the promo will apply to the entire order.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

This 35% off sale is killing me.  I am considering a structured, tri-color-blocked bag, but am wracked with indecision.

OPTION 1: If two of your colors were Bordeaux Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (haven't decided which), what would your third color be?

OPTION 2: If two of your colors were Platinum Glitter Pompei (which reads to me as a subtle gold) and one of the dark brown leathers (I may be one of the only people on the planet for whom espresso brown is genuinely my favorite color), what would your third color be?

OPTION 3: If two of your colors were Copper Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (are you sensing a trend here?), what would your third color be?

Sickgrl, queen of the colorblock, I'm looking at you!  But all input welcome, please help me decide.  Aaaaaagh, damn you, Marco!


----------



## vink

Claudia Herzog said:


> This 35% off sale is killing me.  I am considering a structured, tri-color-blocked bag, but am wracked with indecision.
> 
> OPTION 1: If two of your colors were Bordeaux Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (haven't decided which), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 2: If two of your colors were Platinum Glitter Pompei (which reads to me as a subtle gold) and one of the dark brown leathers (I may be one of the only people on the planet for whom espresso brown is genuinely my favorite color), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 3: If two of your colors were Copper Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (are you sensing a trend here?), what would your third color be?
> 
> Sickgrl, queen of the colorblock, I'm looking at you!  But all input welcome, please help me decide.  Aaaaaagh, damn you, Marco!



Just my opinion. 
Option one : ivory 
Option two: navy blue or dark blue
Option three: you mean copper diamond? Dark green


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> This 35% off sale is killing me.  I am considering a structured, tri-color-blocked bag, but am wracked with indecision.
> 
> OPTION 1: If two of your colors were Bordeaux Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (haven't decided which), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 2: If two of your colors were Platinum Glitter Pompei (which reads to me as a subtle gold) and one of the dark brown leathers (I may be one of the only people on the planet for whom espresso brown is genuinely my favorite color), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 3: If two of your colors were Copper Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (are you sensing a trend here?), what would your third color be?
> 
> Sickgrl, queen of the colorblock, I'm looking at you!  But all input welcome, please help me decide.  Aaaaaagh, damn you, Marco!


This is a tricky one since I gravitate to bright colors.....I also don't have swatches in front of me so I HTH.
1) Blush
2) Bordeaux
3) Blush


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> I didn't think SLGs were available in vachetta. Which one are you ordering?


Bummer, a Penelope is also too small for vachetta.    I'd love something in dark green vachetta but can't justify getting a bag since I have an Alexa in green already.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Bummer, a Penelope is also too small for vachetta.    I'd love something in dark green vachetta but can't justify getting a bag since I have an Alexa in green already.



Even the largest size of Penelope? I thought that one is ok. How about a cuff?


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Even the largest size of Penelope? I thought that one is ok. How about a cuff?


Yes, even the largest size.  He said it is possible but there will be wrinkles and creases.  Maybe I can live with it since it will be going from bag to bag and end up not being pristine in the end.  I knew the Penny messenger was not possible but I figured it was due to all the folding/compartments.  A Penelope is pretty simple construction in comparison.


----------



## vink

Anyone will order from this promo? My first and second choice of leathers aren’t stocked. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] They’re just simple Merino! I’m so sad. But the third and forth which I asked just in case are available though and if I really want to take the discount, I’ll have to think what model I’ll need to order this in. Arg!


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Anyone will order from this promo? My first and second choice of leathers aren’t stocked. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] They’re just simple Merino! I’m so sad. But the third and forth which I asked just in case are available though and if I really want to take the discount, I’ll have to think what model I’ll need to order this in. Arg!


Oh no!  Which ones are out of stock?


----------



## EGBDF

How long does it usually take for orders to be shipped?


----------



## southernbelle43

EGBDF said:


> How long does it usually take for orders to be shipped?


It varies from a couple of weeks to three or four based upon several factors.  How busy they are, whether the leather is inhouse or available from the tannery, whether the hardware is available.


----------



## EGBDF

southernbelle43 said:


> It varies from a couple of weeks to three or four based upon several factors.  How busy they are, whether the leather is inhouse or available from the tannery, whether the hardware is available.


OK, thanks...I will be patient then!


----------



## mleleigh

I was just thinking that I would love to see another backpack option from Marco. Something more structured than Star - with zipper closures instead of a drawstring. 

How I would love a zipped backpack in his leathers!!


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Here are some comparison shots. This is the Victoria in Acid Nappa and Dark Gunmetal HW that I happily adopted  with the Midi Selene in Lead Africa with Light Gunmetal HW and a messenger strap (it's tucked inside the bag in these images).
> 
> In all images, both bags are fully stuffed with tissue.
> 
> The only way the Victoria is larger is when the snaps are open and the top is flared out. Otherwise, it really is just about the same dimension with a longer strap drop.
> 
> Here is the slouchy Midi Selene, un-cinched in front of Victoria with the snaps attached:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4128837
> 
> 
> Side by side comparison - Victoria is a little bit taller, Midi Selene looks deeper front-to-back, but I think that is more from slouch than anything:
> View attachment 4128838
> 
> 
> 
> Midi Selene cinched with Victoria:
> View attachment 4128839
> 
> 
> Base panels of each bag - they are the same size but detailed differently:
> View attachment 4128840
> 
> 
> View from above with Victoria's snaps undone and the top flared out (this works really well in the nappa, BTW):
> View attachment 4128841
> 
> 
> Last but not at all least, here is Victoria with the snaps undone behind Selene Midi un-cinched:
> View attachment 4128842


Thanks pdxhb, these are very helpful!


----------



## starkfan

Claudia Herzog said:


> This 35% off sale is killing me.  I am considering a structured, tri-color-blocked bag, but am wracked with indecision.
> 
> OPTION 1: If two of your colors were Bordeaux Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (haven't decided which), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 2: If two of your colors were Platinum Glitter Pompei (which reads to me as a subtle gold) and one of the dark brown leathers (I may be one of the only people on the planet for whom espresso brown is genuinely my favorite color), what would your third color be?
> 
> OPTION 3: If two of your colors were Copper Glitter Pompei and one of the dark brown leathers (are you sensing a trend here?), what would your third color be?
> 
> Sickgrl, queen of the colorblock, I'm looking at you!  But all input welcome, please help me decide.



Option 1: Hmm, I think a blush or cream colour would look nice with this combination
Option 2: A dark red / bordeaux might work well with this
option 3: If you're thinking of Copper Diamond, similarly, I think a dark red (in particular, one similar to the red lining that Marco uses) might be nice



Claudia Herzog said:


> Aaaaaagh, damn you, Marco!



I second this! 



msd_bags said:


> 35% is such a wonderful offer, but why now???!!!! Haha, I hope there will be another one (or even higher) in the last quarter of the year!



Marco's timing is truly impeccable... (Well, for him at least, not my wallet!) Even though I just made a fairly big purchase about a month and a half ago, and also ordered something during the 25% off website sale, I also _just_ (like, literally no more than a few days ago) was reviewing my list of MM leathers/styles that I want to eventually get, and firmed up my top 2 that were next on my "to-do" list -- and despite a number of customisations I was planning, the 35% off convinced me to go for it!  So yeah, I now have 3 bags that will be coming my way soon! (Details for the 2 I'm ordering with this sale are still TBC, though, as I asked for some pics to compare the lining/hardware choices...)


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe black vachetta



That would be a great classic looking bag in Zhoe Legend!



vink said:


> Anyone will order from this promo? My first and second choice of leathers aren’t stocked. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] They’re just simple Merino! I’m so sad. But the third and forth which I asked just in case are available though and if I really want to take the discount, I’ll have to think what model I’ll need to order this in. Arg!


Oh no! That's a bummer, vink...  Which leathers are they?

I asked Marco about the availability of Verona leathers too, and the colours still available are black, mud, chocolate and dark ocher... I'm a little bummed that it looks like blue iris is now gone, though, as I was contemplating possibly getting a proper bag in it...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Thanks to everyone who offered their ideas on my colorblocking.  My portfolio of swatches was sent before blush Pompei existed, so thank you for putting it on my radar.  I'm not even sure if I'm going to pull the trigger on this sale.  If I'm so indecisive, maybe I'm not ready to spend the money.  Maybe I would find a colorblocked bag beautiful, but wear it with what?  On the other hand, I've seen Marco run out of leathers I've loved before I took my shot.  Aaaaaagh, Marco!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mleleigh said:


> I was just thinking that I would love to see another backpack option from Marco. Something more structured than Star - with zipper closures instead of a drawstring.
> 
> How I would love a zipped backpack in his leathers!!



I was just looking at the Star last night and wishing it were more structured.


----------



## starkfan

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thanks to everyone who offered their ideas on my colorblocking.  My portfolio of swatches was sent before blush Pompei existed, so thank you for putting it on my radar.  *I'm not even sure if I'm going to pull the trigger on this sale.  If I'm so indecisive, maybe I'm not ready to spend the money.  *Maybe I would find a colorblocked bag beautiful, but wear it with what?  On the other hand, I've seen Marco run out of leathers I've loved before I took my shot.


Putting on my "rational" hat (and please do ignore what I just mentioned about succumbing to buy 2 bags in this sale ), what you've said here _is_ true enough -- if you've thought it through already and you're pretty set on what you want, then a 35% sale is a good deal. But if you're still not sure what you want and you're trying to force yourself to decide now, just because of the sale, the odds are you might end up regretting or second-guessing your choices, IMHO... 

You mention that there are leathers you love -- is there any style you'd love these leathers in, if you got them as a solid colour and not colour-blocked? 

And finally...


> Aaaaaagh, Marco!


I really can't say enough how much I agree with this!!  (In the best of ways, of course  )


----------



## Kylacove

Has anyone put a back slip pocket on a Zhoe Legend? Does it make the back bulge out and look odd?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone put a back slip pocket on a Zhoe Legend? Does it make the back bulge out and look odd?


I too would love to know.  I ordered a Legend with one but am having second thoughts about the back slip pocket


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I was just thinking that I would love to see another backpack option from Marco. Something more structured than Star - with zipper closures instead of a drawstring.
> 
> How I would love a zipped backpack in his leathers!!


I would ask him if he can do a zipper on the Star.


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> I too would love to know.  I ordered a Legend with one but am having second thoughts about the back slip pocket


I'm only going to use it for my phone so I guess it should stay flat.


----------



## coach943

Has anyone who ordered via email received a confirmation? I sent an email last night with my order, but I haven't received a response yet.


----------



## bubbastatta

coach943 said:


> Has anyone who ordered via email received a confirmation? I sent an email last night with my order, but I haven't received a response yet.



I haven’t either. I sent my email about 8 am this morning.


----------



## coach943

bubbastatta said:


> I haven’t either. I sent my email about 8 am this morning.


Thanks. I usually hear back very quickly. They may be flooded with questions and orders at the moment.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone put a back slip pocket on a Zhoe Legend? Does it make the back bulge out and look odd?


I have 2 Zhoe legends and do not have back slip pockets on either one. The reason I decided not is because the legend  has a front pocket a back pocket and a main compartment. I put my phone in the front pocket/compartment and it is really easy to access. Because of that I felt I did not need an extra slip pocket. Jmho.


----------



## Sickgrl13

coach943 said:


> Thanks. I usually hear back very quickly. They may be flooded with questions and orders at the moment.



I also have not heard anything all day. Marco was answering emails early this morning and I sent him my order at 10 AM and haven’t heard anything. I’ll check with him tomorrow if I haven’t heard back.


----------



## Kylacove

Since Marco isn't answering, what do you ladies think about colorblocking teal nappa and jade merinos. The swatches look good to me but I'm open to feedback.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Since Marco isn't answering, what do you ladies think about colorblocking teal nappa and jade merinos. The swatches look good to me but I'm open to feedback.



I think it will be a great combo but I might be biased as my first MM bag was very similar: jade and octane merinos.


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone put a back slip pocket on a Zhoe Legend? Does it make the back bulge out and look odd?


Mine has zipper back pocket, and I think it doesn't bulge. I like the convenience of it



Sickgrl13 said:


> I too would love to know.  I ordered a Legend with one but am having second thoughts about the back slip pocket


But if I were to do it again, maybe I just add a slip back pocket. The zippered is an overkill to me and adds unnecessary weight .


Kylacove said:


> Since Marco isn't answering, what do you ladies think about colorblocking teal nappa and jade merinos. The swatches look good to me but I'm open to feedback.


Oh my, those two are saturated and stunning! But as far as color blocking goes , if you like it then just do it. I'm not a color block person.


----------



## starkfan

coach943 said:


> Has anyone who ordered via email received a confirmation? I sent an email last night with my order, but I haven't received a response yet.





Sickgrl13 said:


> I also have not heard anything all day. Marco was answering emails early this morning and I sent him my order at 10 AM and haven’t heard anything. I’ll check with him tomorrow if I haven’t heard back.


Ditto -- I did receive emails back from him earlier, but I had some additional questions and haven't heard further from him yet. He's probably got too many emails/orders right now...


----------



## carterazo

Anyone have both Phoebe and Flora? I have Phoebe and love it, but it's a bit big to use as an slg. I've been wanting something small in athene lipstick and I'm debating the two. Any pro/con info is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Anyone have both Phoebe and Flora? I have Phoebe and love it, but it's a bit big to use as an slg. I've been wanting something small in athene lipstick and I'm debating the two. Any pro/con info is appreciated. TIA!


I have 2 of the Floras. I wish I would have bought something bigger. I bought them because I like the top zip, long strap, and size. The Flora is too small to fit my iPhone, sunglasses, and a very small wallet or coin purse. I was wanting something small and light for summer music and arts festivals, vacations, concerts, etc... I thought the Flora would be good for this. I hope this helps you! Of course the leather is the best!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lulu212121 said:


> I have 2 of the Floras. I wish I would have bought something bigger. I bought them because I like the top zip, long strap, and size. The Flora is too small to fit my iPhone, sunglasses, and a very small wallet or coin purse. I was wanting something small and light for summer music and arts festivals, vacations, concerts, etc... I thought the Flora would be good for this. I hope this helps you! Of course the leather is the best!!!


 I could have sworn someone here had their Flora made the same size as Phoebe. I though I read that a few years ago. Just a thought for the future.


----------



## lignecpq

Hi ladies! Is it possible to get Victoria in Pompei leather? 

I like the look of the muse, but like shoulder carrying totes using two straps. Since the silhouette is kind of similar, I thought Victoria in pompei might be what I’ve been seeking. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! Is it possible to get Victoria in Pompei leather?
> 
> I like the look of the muse, but like shoulder carrying totes using two straps. Since the silhouette is kind of similar, I thought Victoria in pompei might be what I’ve been seeking.
> 
> Thoughts?


I know someone posted that Marco didn’t recommend Pompei for Selene because it would be too stiff. I wonder if he feels the same about Victoria.


----------



## pdxhb

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! Is it possible to get Victoria in Pompei leather?
> 
> I like the look of the muse, but like shoulder carrying totes using two straps. Since the silhouette is kind of similar, I thought Victoria in pompei might be what I’ve been seeking.
> 
> Thoughts?





Devyn Danielle said:


> I know someone posted that Marco didn’t recommend Pompei for Selene because it would be too stiff. I wonder if he feels the same about Victoria.



My take on it, based on the two Victorias I have (one in Verona and one in nappa) is that the nappa is probably the firmest/stiffest leather that would feel good to carry in that style. I have the full size Muse in Pompei which is lovely but the bag is definitely not ever going to slouch; in addition I recently received a Penelope Midi in Everose Pompei and it’s pretty stiff. All my opinion, only - I am curious to hear what others think.

PS: wouldn’t Africa be a fantastic leather for Victoria?!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> My take on it, based on the two Victorias I have (one in Verona and one in nappa) is that the nappa is probably the firmest/stiffest leather that would feel good to carry in that style. I have the full size Muse in Pompei which is lovely but the bag is definitely not ever going to slouch; in addition I recently received a Penelope Midi in Everose Pompei and it’s pretty stiff. All my opinion, only - I am curious to hear what others think.
> 
> PS: wouldn’t Africa be a fantastic leather for Victoria?!


Interesting perspective. I guess I just figured since Vacchetta is stiff, and Marco didn’t rule out Vacchetta what’s the difference? Reading your perspective, though, I understand a little bit better. At least Vacchetta softens with use, but it doesn’t seem that Pompei does.


----------



## clu0984

Ok- need opinion. Should I get an alexia midi in glitter Bordeaux or tulipano all in glitter bordeaux


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I have 2 of the Floras. I wish I would have bought something bigger. I bought them because I like the top zip, long strap, and size. The Flora is too small to fit my iPhone, sunglasses, and a very small wallet or coin purse. I was wanting something small and light for summer music and arts festivals, vacations, concerts, etc... I thought the Flora would be good for this. I hope this helps you! Of course the leather is the best!!![emoji813][emoji3]


Your info helps. Thanks!

The Phoebe is perfect for what you want if your sunnies aren't bulky! It even has two or three card slots. I fit my Samsung, regular glasses and a small slg from Coach (a mini skinny- with cards and a lipstick. )


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Oh no!  Which ones are out of stock?



Forest green and port Merino.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> That would be a great classic looking bag in Zhoe Legend!
> 
> 
> Oh no! That's a bummer, vink...  Which leathers are they?
> 
> I asked Marco about the availability of Verona leathers too, and the colours still available are black, mud, chocolate and dark ocher... I'm a little bummed that it looks like blue iris is now gone, though, as I was contemplating possibly getting a proper bag in it...



Forest and port Merino are gone. 

Mud is pretty. I recommend the color.


----------



## lignecpq

That's helpful. Thanks for your thoughts. I may just get my Sabrina in Acid nappa during this sale then. There's nothing else really calling my name.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

clu0984 said:


> Ok- need opinion. Should I get an alexia midi in glitter Bordeaux or tulipano all in glitter bordeaux


I prefer Tulipano. I don’t really care for the Alexia unless it’s used as a briefcase/laptop bag.


----------



## vink

Anyone have citrus Tuscania? What do you think of color?


----------



## msd_bags

lignecpq said:


> Hi ladies! Is it possible to get Victoria in Pompei leather?
> 
> I like the look of the muse, but like shoulder carrying totes using two straps. Since the silhouette is kind of similar, I thought Victoria in pompei might be what I’ve been seeking.
> 
> Thoughts?



I think pompei might work for Victoria since you want the look of the Muse but with longer strap. But note that your Victoria will not slouch, which I personally think will look good.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok. What is the difference between Nappa and Flat calf?  Just working on a plan B...


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Interesting perspective. I guess I just figured since Vacchetta is stiff, and Marco didn’t rule out Vacchetta what’s the difference? Reading your perspective, though, I understand a little bit better. At least Vacchetta softens with use, but it doesn’t seem that Pompei does.


Vachetta does relax a bit with use. The Pompei feels more permanently springy to me, if that makes any sense. I admit that the nappa colors are so saturated that it just appeals to me, so I am biased in that direction.
I am curious what Marco will advise. So far it seems he really likes the Pompei, so perhaps he will steer you that way?


----------



## starkfan

clu0984 said:


> Ok- need opinion. Should I get an alexia midi in glitter Bordeaux or tulipano all in glitter bordeaux


Hmm, I think the two styles look different enough that it really might just come down to personal taste/preference... My vote would go to Alexia Midi, although if the two styles are close enough in how much you like them, then I'd next consider how functional they are for your needs. Alexia Midi does seem like it might have less space than Tulipano (and possibly less than Little Tulipano too), especially given the recessed top zipper, so perhaps that's something to take into consideration too!

Whilst full-size Alexia does look too much like a briefcase, Midi seems to work well as a handbag (especially as a crossbody), from the mod shots ladies here have posted before!


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Forest and port Merino are gone.
> 
> Mud is pretty. I recommend the color.


Oh man, that's a real bummer  I remember you posting before that you were really after Forest as a dark green... Has Marco indicated whether it might be possible to find a similar shade in Merinos?

Thanks for the recommendation on Mud Verona! It definitely looks drool-worthy from the pics I've seen here, although I'm not entirely sure how well it would fit in with my wardrobe... And I haven't even started to form much of an idea of what bag I would want this colour in. I might just skip it for this sale, especially since I'm already getting 2 other bags with this promo!


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> Vachetta does relax a bit with use. The Pompei feels more permanently springy to me, if that makes any sense. I admit that the nappa colors are so saturated that it just apprals to me, so I am biased in that direction.
> I am curious what Marco will advise. So far it seems he really likes the Pompei, so perhaps he will steer you that way?


I've still not seen/felt Vacchetta in person beyond the swatches in the portfolio, but I agree that Pompei feels more permanently springy. It strikes me as a leather that will keep its shape and won't be prone to slouching, and seems similar to Givenchy's smooth calfskin that they use in their Antigonas. (I have a medium Antigona in that leather, and even though the back of that bag sometimes "dents" inwards when I carry it against my body, it usually pops right back out after!)


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Forest and port Merino are gone.
> 
> Mud is pretty. I recommend the color.


 Mud is wonderful. It is a really different neutral color.  I have a mud Theia and a Modena being made in mud.  People really notice the color and comment on it.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok. What is the difference between Nappa and Flat calf?  Just working on a plan B...



Flat calf is stiffer than nappa. Both of them have sheen. Flat calf seems to be more opaque in terms of reflecting light, hope that makes sense.


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> ....It strikes me as a leather that will keep its shape and won't be prone to slouching, and seems similar to Givenchy's smooth calfskin that they use in their Antigonas. (I have a medium Antigona in that leather, and even though the back of that bag sometimes "dents" inwards when I carry it against my body, it usually pops right back out after!)



That perfectly describes how the Pompei behaves on my Muse!


----------



## anitalilac

clu0984 said:


> Ok- need opinion. Should I get an alexia midi in glitter Bordeaux or tulipano all in glitter bordeaux


Tulipano! just because I like it better..


----------



## anitalilac

lulu212121 said:


> I have 2 of the Floras. I wish I would have bought something bigger. I bought them because I like the top zip, long strap, and size. The Flora is too small to fit my iPhone, sunglasses, and a very small wallet or coin purse. I was wanting something small and light for summer music and arts festivals, vacations, concerts, etc... I thought the Flora would be good for this. I hope this helps you! Of course the leather is the best!!!


maybe get a Penelop and add Straps? I saw a few ladies did it and I think it is perfect! I am considering doing that for my daughters...


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> I've still not seen/felt Vacchetta in person beyond the swatches in the portfolio, but I agree that Pompei feels more permanently springy. It strikes me as a leather that will keep its shape and won't be prone to slouching, and seems similar to Givenchy's smooth calfskin that they use in their Antigonas. (I have a medium Antigona in that leather, and even though the back of that bag sometimes "dents" inwards when I carry it against my body, it usually pops right back out after!)


That's what I feel about Pompei, too! 
If you're thinkning it's too much, perhaps it is. (I'm telling me myself this as well, I think. But be damn, 35% is soooooo tempting.)


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok. What is the difference between Nappa and Flat calf?  Just working on a plan B...


I asked Marco about flat calf a little while ago here is his response:  "We are dismissing Flat Calf. In fact it's ages we don't offer it anymore. Now we use Pompei that is to me 10 times better. Anyway we have some Flat Calf in cobalt, black and brown".


----------



## starkfan

anitalilac said:


> maybe get a Penelop and add Straps? I saw a few ladies did it and I think it is perfect! I am considering doing that for my daughters...


This has given me an idea, and I'm asking Marco if adding straps to a Penelope Midi is also possible. 

I have a Flora too, and like @lulu212121, I do find it a bit small to use as a little bag for concerts and the like. Penelope Midi could be a nice size for such a little crossbody too, something in between Flora and Penelope / Penelope Messenger, that can still be quite small and lightweight. Fingers crossed that Marco says this can be done!


----------



## Taimi

I’m still contemplating with this sale.. And I’m intrigued by different bag options too. What do you ladies think about the Little Miss M? And is Soulmate Midi still in production? It’s not on the website. If I’ll cave in this sale, I’m going for my first orange bag, either in orange nappa or flamingo merinos. The Little Miss M could be more suitable as it’s smaller bag. I’ve considered a Zhoe Legend too, but I have four regural Zhoes so something more different would be nice. [emoji4]


----------



## coach943

Taimi said:


> I’m still contemplating with this sale.. And I’m intrigued by different bag options too. What do you ladies think about the Little Miss M? And is Soulmate Midi still in production? It’s not on the website. If I’ll cave in this sale, I’m going for my first orange bag, either in orange nappa or flamingo merinos. The Little Miss M could be more suitable as it’s smaller bag. I’ve considered a Zhoe Legend too, but I have four regural Zhoes so something more different would be nice. [emoji4]



Soulmate Midi is still in production. I got one in the diamond leather sale. It's still on the website here: http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/56-soulmate-midi


----------



## Taimi

coach943 said:


> Soulmate Midi is still in production. I got one in the diamond leather sale. It's still on the website here: http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/56-soulmate-midi



Oh, I’m so sorry, I meant the Angel midi, not the Soulmate. My head was obviously still sleeping..


----------



## Sickgrl13

Hmmm. Nothing from Marco in the overnight. Wonder if he’s having email issues again. [emoji848]


----------



## obscurity7

Taimi said:


> Oh, I’m so sorry, I meant the Angel midi, not the Soulmate. My head was obviously still sleeping..


I asked him about the Angel midi and he can absolutely still make them.  I have to sit this round out, but if you're interested in the Angel midi, put in an order!  He said the retail cost is 335Euro.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Taimi said:


> I’m still contemplating with this sale.. And I’m intrigued by different bag options too. What do you ladies think about the Little Miss M? And is Soulmate Midi still in production? It’s not on the website. If I’ll cave in this sale, I’m going for my first orange bag, either in orange nappa or flamingo merinos. The Little Miss M could be more suitable as it’s smaller bag. I’ve considered a Zhoe Legend too, but I have four regural Zhoes so something more different would be nice. [emoji4]



The Little Miss M has a reputation for being dressy and elegant, and easily amenable to colorblocking if you're into that.  There are several reveals and mod shots of Little Miss M in this thread, especially from the early days several years ago when Little Miss M first came out.  All the posters reported loving this model.  As it is a structured bag that Marco originally made in Flat Calf, no doubt he will now counsel you that the best choice for a leather is Pompei or Glitter Pompei.

I know all this because I spent the last few days re-reading it all.  It was Little Miss M I was considering for this sale.  I need to sit this one out, unfortunately, so I hope you will order one and post here about it when it arrives so I can enjoy it vicariously, Taimi.  Carry it in good health!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hmmm. Nothing from Marco in the overnight. Wonder if he’s having email issues again. [emoji848]


That's strange. I woke up to an email in response to my order from late last night. I literally just received a second email with a picture I requested this morning. Did you double check the sent email? I would consider sending a fb message asking if your email was received.


----------



## coach943

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hmmm. Nothing from Marco in the overnight. Wonder if he’s having email issues again. [emoji848]


I haven't heard back either. I used the same gmail account I've used in the past to connect with him.

ETA: I'll try sending a Facebook message.


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> I’m still contemplating with this sale.. And I’m intrigued by different bag options too. What do you ladies think about the Little Miss M? And is Soulmate Midi still in production? It’s not on the website. If I’ll cave in this sale, I’m going for my first orange bag, either in orange nappa or flamingo merinos. The Little Miss M could be more suitable as it’s smaller bag. I’ve considered a Zhoe Legend too, but I have four regural Zhoes so something more different would be nice. [emoji4]


I oredered a Little Miss M! I have been in love with the style for a looong time! I finally took the plunge. I think it is so classy. I modified it and asked for short rolled handles. I can't wait to see it. I say, go for it! [emoji41]


----------



## Kylacove

obscurity7 said:


> I asked him about the Angel midi and he can absolutely still make them.  I have to sit this round out, but if you're interested in the Angel midi, put in an order!  He said the retail cost is 335Euro.



I'm tempted by the angel midi but some posters said it didn't carry as much as it looks and is hard to get in and out of.  Angel midi owners, is that true?


----------



## clu0984

Kylacove said:


> I'm tempted by the angel midi but some posters said it didn't carry as much as it looks and is hard to get in and out of.  Angel midi owners, is that true?



I love the angel and the angel midi.  The midi is a handbag, not a work bag but I haven’t had issues getting things in and out.  The key is you should ask for length of straps to be increased by 2 inches if you want to shoulder carry


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> I oredered a Little Miss M! I have been in love with the style for a looong time! I finally took the plunge. I think it is so classy. I modified it and asked for short rolled handles. I can't wait to see it. I say, go for it! [emoji41]



I can’t wait to see how this turns out! What leather / color did you choose?


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> I oredered a Little Miss M! I have been in love with the style for a looong time! I finally took the plunge. I think it is so classy. I modified it and asked for short rolled handles. I can't wait to see it. I say, go for it! [emoji41]



Color?  Leather?  Do tell!


----------



## obscurity7

clu0984 said:


> I love the angel and the angel midi.  The midi is a handbag, not a work bag but I haven’t had issues getting things in and out.  The key is you should ask for length of straps to be increased by 2 inches if you want to shoulder carry


Whereas I will probably ask him to shorten them for more of a hand carry/crook of the arm approach.  I wear bags in pretty much every form EXCEPT shoulder carry.  I have one hobo that I love, but I don't wear it as often as I should because the shoulder thing still annoys me.


----------



## coach943

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hmmm. Nothing from Marco in the overnight. Wonder if he’s having email issues again. [emoji848]


I got a response back from Marco via Facebook. He hadn't received my email. There must be some problem with emails going through again.


----------



## Sickgrl13

coach943 said:


> I got a response back from Marco via Facebook. He hadn't received my email. There must be some problem with emails going through again.


I found out that my email went to spam!   Order is placed.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> I can’t wait to see how this turns out! What leather / color did you choose?





Coastal jewel said:


> Color?  Leather?  Do tell!


It will be off white pompei with marine lining and light gold hardware. I asked for a 4 inch drop in the rolled handles. [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

obscurity7 said:


> I asked him about the Angel midi and he can absolutely still make them.  I have to sit this round out, but if you're interested in the Angel midi, put in an order!  He said the retail cost is 335Euro.



That’s great to hear, thank you! [emoji4]



Claudia Herzog said:


> The Little Miss M has a reputation for being dressy and elegant, and easily amenable to colorblocking if you're into that.  There are several reveals and mod shots of Little Miss M in this thread, especially from the early days several years ago when Little Miss M first came out.  All the posters reported loving this model.  As it is a structured bag that Marco originally made in Flat Calf, no doubt he will now counsel you that the best choice for a leather is Pompei or Glitter Pompei.
> 
> I know all this because I spent the last few days re-reading it all.  It was Little Miss M I was considering for this sale.  I need to sit this one out, unfortunately, so I hope you will order one and post here about it when it arrives so I can enjoy it vicariously, Taimi.  Carry it in good health!



Thank you for the info. I have to start to read older posts obviously. [emoji4] I’d love to have an orange bag in softer leather, so maybe the Little Miss M isn’t the best choice for it.. [emoji848] But I do love the look of it, so it definitely is now on my (forever growing..) wishlist. [emoji4]



carterazo said:


> I oredered a Little Miss M! I have been in love with the style for a looong time! I finally took the plunge. I think it is so classy. I modified it and asked for short rolled handles. I can't wait to see it. I say, go for it! [emoji41]



That’s great! [emoji4] I can’t wait to see it! It sure is such a classy bag, I’m sure you will love it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> I oredered a Little Miss M! I have been in love with the style for a looong time! I finally took the plunge. I think it is so classy. I modified it and asked for short rolled handles. I can't wait to see it. I say, go for it! [emoji41]


Gah, I can't wait to see this one!! It's such a pretty bag. I thought I'd like the Grande Aura, but truth is I really don't like shoulder carry, so this might be my next MM bag  Can't wait to see yours with its short handles!!


----------



## lignecpq

So Marco doesn’t recommend Pompei for Victoria. He said he would do if I really wanted him to, but I could tell it would run afoul of his vision of how Victoria should fall while wearing her. 

So, because I love Victoria I will get another in a blue hue. I’m thinking Marine Blue or Bluette merinos.


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> That’s great to hear, thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. I have to start to read older posts obviously. [emoji4] I’d love to have an orange bag in softer leather, so maybe the Little Miss M isn’t the best choice for it.. [emoji848] But I do love the look of it, so it definitely is now on my (forever growing..) wishlist. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great! [emoji4] I can’t wait to see it! It sure is such a classy bag, I’m sure you will love it!


Thank you! 

I got an orange as well. I've been wanting a small MM bag in orange for a while as well. I went with Little Muse in orange pebbled. It promises to be bright and pretty. [emoji7]   I hope you discover your orange fix soon. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> That’s great to hear, thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the info. I have to start to read older posts obviously. [emoji4] I’d love to have an orange bag in softer leather, so maybe the Little Miss M isn’t the best choice for it.. [emoji848] But I do love the look of it, so it definitely is now on my (forever growing..) wishlist. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great! [emoji4] I can’t wait to see it! It sure is such a classy bag, I’m sure you will love it!


Thank you! 

I got an orange as well. I've been wanting a small MM bag in orange for a while as well. I went with Little Muse in orange pebbled. It promises to be bright and pretty. [emoji7]   I hope you discover your orange fix soon. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gah, I can't wait to see this one!! It's such a pretty bag. I thought I'd like the Grande Aura, but truth is I really don't like shoulder carry, so this might be my next MM bag  Can't wait to see yours with its short handles!!


Thank you! I am trying to be patient by telling myself I won't get anything until September. [emoji28]


----------



## Kylacove

Could someone explain what Marco means by "wings" on the angel midi ? He asked if I wanted them or not.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Could someone explain what Marco means by "wings" on the angel midi ? He asked if I wanted them or not.



Does he mean the tassels on the side?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got an orange as well. I've been wanting a small MM bag in orange for a while as well. I went with Little Muse in orange pebbled. It promises to be bright and pretty. [emoji7]   I hope you discover your orange fix soon. [emoji41]


I love orange bags. I think an orange Little Muse will be amazing.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love orange bags. I think an orange Little Muse will be amazing.


Thank you!


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> Does he mean the tassels on the side?


No this is something else.  I said no tassel and he asked if I wanted the wings or not. I asked for examples but haven't seen any yet.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The side pleats, "Italian hip."


----------



## Kylacove

Got pics from Marco.  The wing is where the leather crosses over at the top of the bag and makes the pleat higher. I actually think that dresses up the bag more.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my gosh.. I don’t do orange but a little muse in orange just sounds. Quirky and fun!


----------



## Taimi

Well ladies, I placed an order after all! And I ordered a Little Miss M in orange pompei with silver hardware and light fuchsia lining. The bag could have been made in flamingo merinos too, but the leather was out of stock until August and Marco told me that orange pompei was quite similar in colour and sent a pic too where it is next to orange nappa. Here it is





[emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I got an orange as well. I've been wanting a small MM bag in orange for a while as well. I went with Little Muse in orange pebbled. It promises to be bright and pretty. [emoji7]   I hope you discover your orange fix soon. [emoji41]



Carterazo, that sounds so cute. I cannot wait to see it.  To me the Little Muse is made for bright cheery colors like the orange or that nappa hot  pink.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Well ladies, I placed an order after all! And I ordered a Little Miss M in orange pompei with silver hardware and light fuchsia lining. The bag could have been made in flamingo merinos too, but the leather was out of stock until August and Marco told me that orange pompei was quite similar in colour and sent a pic too where it is next to orange nappa. Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4131305
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


The Little Miss M in that color will be so unique. I bet you will get a ton of  comments on it.  All positive of course, lol


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> The Little Miss M in that color will be so unique. I bet you will get a ton of  comments on it.  All positive of course, lol



Ha ha! I’m sure I will. This bag cheers me up already. [emoji1]


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh.. I don’t do orange but a little muse in orange just sounds. Quirky and fun!


I didn't do orange until Odebdo convinced me that it was a very versatile color leather.  I bought the regular Zhoe in orange nappa and I have found that she was right. I use an orange bag on a regular basis.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Maybe next time!  But I did finally order the black vachetta Zhoe Legend.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I couldn’t help myself when I checked it’s passed midnight Italy time and the code still worked lol! 
I’ve ordered two bags- mini zhoe nappa in orange and little muse in pompei blush. So excited for my summer bags even though it’s still winter here. Just realised I’ve ordered four bags from mm this year eek so much for ban!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh.. I don’t do orange but a little muse in orange just sounds. Quirky and fun!


Thanks, that's what I'm hoping for. [emoji3] 





Taimi said:


> Well ladies, I placed an order after all! And I ordered a Little Miss M in orange pompei with silver hardware and light fuchsia lining. The bag could have been made in flamingo merinos too, but the leather was out of stock until August and Marco told me that orange pompei was quite similar in colour and sent a pic too where it is next to orange nappa. Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4131305
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


Can't wait to see your orange beauty!





southernbelle43 said:


> Carterazo, that sounds so cute. I cannot wait to see it.  To me the Little Muse is made for bright cheery colors like the orange or that nappa hot  pink.


My thoughts, exactly! [emoji41] 





djfmn said:


> I didn't do orange until Odebdo convinced me that it was a very versatile color leather.  I bought the regular Zhoe in orange nappa and I have found that she was right. I use an orange bag on a regular basis.


It is your orange Zhoe that has had me wanting a small orange bag! She's so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe next time!  But I did finally order the black vachetta Zhoe Legend.



Ooh I love how many zhoes in black vachetta exist in this MM family because I will someday buy one and I prefer preloved!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really wanted to try a new style, zhoe or Aphrodite. But I didn't. I just don't "know" those bags yet so I think I'll wait  and someday one of you will pass along well loved ones and I'll get to know those styles better and how I like them in certain leathers....


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Maybe next time!  But I did finally order the black vachetta Zhoe Legend.



Yay! This will be gorgeous!! I keep thinking abt a Zhoe in Vachetta so will live vicariously for a bit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I keep thinking about black or rust vachetta zhoes, thanks to all the photos from tenkrat over the years! Luckily or depressingly, rust is out of the picture so I don't need to crave that anymore but the black.... Yes!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

at the airport, headed to Las Vegas to see my bestie from college, with this dark taupe vachetta Angelica!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dark taupe looks so much better in natural light, here in my Dallas layover, than the previous florescent lights!


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4132058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark taupe looks so much better in natural light, here in my Dallas layover, than the previous florescent lights!


This is such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4131747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the airport, headed to Las Vegas to see my bestie from college, with this dark taupe vachetta Angelica!
> 
> View attachment 4131748


That is elegant !!!!!  I so often overlook a particular color of leather because it is low key, but then I see it and it knocks me over.  Lovely.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

even fits nicely under the seat in front of me!


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4132058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark taupe looks so much better in natural light, here in my Dallas layover, than the previous florescent lights!



Do you find dark taupe to be a lot smoother in texture than the other vacchettas?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mleleigh said:


> Do you find dark taupe to be a lot smoother in texture than the other vacchettas?



It is very smooth!!


----------



## Kylacove

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gah, I can't wait to see this one!! It's such a pretty bag. I thought I'd like the Grande Aura, but truth is I really don't like shoulder carry, so this might be my next MM bag  Can't wait to see yours with its short handles!!


I always lengthen the strap on the Grande Aura for crossbody wear.  You can add a top handle too.


----------



## jaspearl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4132058
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark taupe looks so much better in natural light, here in my Dallas layover, than the previous florescent lights!


Oooh i like your Angelica! Nice! 
I just ordered one during the sale, in pewter diamond coz i really really really want another blingy bag.


----------



## jaspearl

I am actually suffering from a bit of bag fatigue! Anyone else feeling the same? 

I wanted another diamond leather bag, then was looking at all the designs, then thinking about modifications...i think i literally spent hours on Thurs/Fri trying to make a decision! 

Now I'm sorta tired out!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hear ya! I ended up making a list for future use with all the colors I have and what colors are missing and made a list of bags in priority order that I would like to someday order when there's ever a great sale again.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

$60 coach outlet strap purchase


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4131747
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the airport, headed to Las Vegas to see my bestie from college, with this dark taupe vachetta Angelica!
> 
> View attachment 4131748



This is just gorgeous


----------



## Kylacove

Do you ladies with everose glitter pompei bags think it is a spring / summer color or year round? Was just wondering if I should put it away in the fall.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies with everose glitter pompei bags think it is a spring / summer color or year round? Was just wondering if I should put it away in the fall.


Year round is my opinion. Because I think it will look wonderful with winter colors. Great with black or grey and even burgundy and brown. What colors do you wear in winter?


----------



## Kylacove

jaspearl said:


> I am actually suffering from a bit of bag fatigue! Anyone else feeling the same?
> 
> I wanted another diamond leather bag, then was looking at all the designs, then thinking about modifications...i think i literally spent hours on Thurs/Fri trying to make a decision!
> 
> Now I'm sorta tired out!


I also try to not create a bag too similar to what I have. I'm not quite ready to replace all my bags with MM so that affects the colors and combos I can order.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Year round is my opinion. Because I think it will look wonderful with winter colors. Great with black or grey and even burgundy and brown. What colors do you wear in winter?


IMHO one can wear any color all year round.  The old “rules”about no white after Labor Day, never wear white to a wedding, etc., are gone if you look at the fashion mags.


----------



## msd_bags

I know the question was directed to ladies from countries with 4 seasons.  But I just want to add that in my tropical country, where we only have the wet and dry season, all colors are year round!  It's only in tpf that it hit me that there are colors for this or that season.  In fact, I might have committed some fashion blunders during my travels abroad because I knew nothing of the colors.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I dunno I love enjoying certain colors during certain seasons and then putting them away for a bit when I'm fatigued of looking at it or it just doesn't go with my outfits in the following season or is simply a good option and not a jaw dropping amazing pairing with the vibe I'm enjoying. Both in my outfit colors and in my state of mind. I love white in summer and very dark tones in November-february, and autumnal colors when the leaves are changing, and earth tones year round. Bright or pop colors in my favorite shades of pink/purple/blue/red could work year round if my outfit is completely neutral, but it rarely is... So that's just me!


----------



## Kylacove

That's in line with my thinking. At some point in the year it is time to put up the rose and get out the burgundy. Part of the issue is that at my job I'm uncomfortable changing purses frequently.  There are already comments when I change seasonally. I try to pick a work appropriate bag to wear long term and carry my others on my off time.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I know the question was directed to ladies from countries with 4 seasons.  But I just want to add that in my tropical country, where we only have the wet and dry season, all colors are year round!  It's only in tpf that it hit me that there are colors for this or that season.  In fact, I might have committed some fashion blunders during my travels abroad because I knew nothing of the colors.





southernbelle43 said:


> IMHO one can wear any color all year round.  The old “rules”about no white after Labor Day, never wear white to a wedding, etc., are gone if you look at the fashion mags.


I live in an area with 4 seasons and I wear whatever color suits my needs. Life's too short. Use what makes you happy. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> That's in line with my thinking. At some point in the year it is time to put up the rose and get out the burgundy. Part of the issue is that at my job I'm uncomfortable changing purses frequently.  There are already comments when I change seasonally. I try to pick a work appropriate bag to wear long term and carry my others on my off time.


That sucks that people feel the need to comment on your bags and how many they think you have. [emoji19]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I live in an area with 4 seasons and I wear whatever color suits my needs. Life's too short. Use what makes you happy. [emoji7]


I am with you. I previously lived in Minnesota northern USA which has 4 seasons with a very long winter. I decided out go all the rules I wear whatever I want whenever I want. I definitely wore what made me happy. Now I am in northern Florida and there are seasons summer being the longest I still wear whatever color goes and I definitely have next to no rules. I wear whatever makes me happy and I love color. Previously I only had black and brown handbags now I have lots of colored handbags. I love love love color which is the result of Odebdo convincing me to buy an orange nappa Zhoe. Since then I have embraced color because it makes me happy.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am with you. I previously lived in Minnesota northern USA which has 4 seasons with a very long winter. I decided out go all the rules I wear whatever I want whenever I want. I definitely wore what made me happy. Now I am in northern Florida and there are seasons summer being the longest I still wear whatever color goes and I definitely have next to no rules. I wear whatever makes me happy and I love color. Previously I only had black and brown handbags now I have lots of colored handbags. I love love love color which is the result of Odebdo convincing me to buy an orange nappa Zhoe. Since then I have embraced color because it makes me happy.


You're my fellow color lover and rule breaker. [emoji41] [emoji7] [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I hear ya! I ended up making a list for future use with all the colors I have and what colors are missing and made a list of bags in priority order that I would like to someday order when there's ever a great sale again.


I can't wait to see what you come up with. You have some fabulous bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I can't wait to see what you come up with. You have some fabulous bags.



My leathers list is 
brownrose nappa, Blue Aquila matte, Jade merinos , terra cotta merinos, cyber yellow, lively pink pebbled
And styles are zhoe, Aphrodite,maybe anothermidi Minerva, and maybe a new future style....
That's what I've got earmarked!


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My leathers list is
> brownrose nappa, Blue Aquila matte, Jade merinos , terra cotta merinos, cyber yellow, lively pink pebbled
> And styles are zhoe, Aphrodite,maybe anothermidi Minerva, and maybe a new future style....
> That's what I've got earmarked!


Sounds lovely!


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> That's in line with my thinking. At some point in the year it is time to put up the rose and get out the burgundy. Part of the issue is that at my job I'm uncomfortable changing purses frequently.  There are already comments when I change seasonally. I try to pick a work appropriate bag to wear long term and carry my others on my off time.


That is terrible. You shouldn't be made to feel bad for changing your purse. I've changed my purse when I went home for lunch.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> That is terrible. You shouldn't be made to feel bad for changing your purse. I've changed my purse when I went home for lunch.


YOu go girl. I have changed twice a day as well.  It is no one's business! Ignore and go on.


----------



## Kylacove

My co workers aren't catty about it, but I just feel uncomfortable when people comment about "did you get a new purse "? There is also a difference in pay level between professional and support staff that I don't want to seem like I'm flaunting. I just try not to change too often what I carry to work where it's sitting on an open shelf all day. I wouldn't carry my high end bags there anyway.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My co workers aren't catty about it, but I just feel uncomfortable when people comment about "did you get a new purse "? There is also a difference in pay level between professional and support staff that I don't want to seem like I'm flaunting. I just try not to change too often what I carry to work where it's sitting on an open shelf all day. I wouldn't carry my high end bags there anyway.


Well your other option is the one I use when my husband asks me this question. I reply, "What, this old thing."


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well your other option is the one I use when my husband asks me this question. I reply, "What, this old thing."[emoji3][emoji3]


My favorite reply as well[emoji3][emoji3][emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> My favorite reply as well[emoji3][emoji3][emoji4]


It doesn't work with my 6 yr old boy. He has ratted me out numerous times with anything new, shoes, clothing and accessories to Mr Hubby. Luckily he can't tell the difference for when I wear new blushers or lipstick...


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> It doesn't work with my 6 yr old boy. He has ratted me out numerous times with anything new, shoes, clothing and accessories to Mr Hubby. Luckily he can't tell the difference for when I wear new blushers or lipstick...[emoji3]


Kids notice everything! [emoji28]


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> My favorite reply as well[emoji3][emoji3][emoji4]



Mine too!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Well your other option is the one I use when my husband asks me this question. I reply, "What, this old thing."



Ha ha.. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] me, too! One day, I’ve got a witness to back me up on MJ Stella, which is like already more than 10 years old at the time so from then on, people simply stop commenting. They just think I have lots of old bags that I routinely take turn using them. [emoji28] I also put something that I already worn back in the cycle so they comment less.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My octane Merinos Victoria arrived today! It’s everything that I wanted the Selene to be, but wasn’t. I prefer the straps of the Victoria, and I prefer the more obvious difference in the bottom and top width of this bag. I love it! Thanks to @clu0984 for posting your Victoria a while ago, because it was never on my radar before that.

I also received a blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi, and this color is amazing! I must get a bag in this color!

Octane Victoria, no flap with cappuccino interior and light gunmetal hardware.  Blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi. I am 5’2”.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Here are a couple of shots of blue glitter and pewter glitter. Based solely on the pictures shared here, the pewter glitter is less brown, and more gray than the diamond pewter. I wanted to purchase something in pewter glitter during the last sale, but just couldn't pull the trigger because I wasn't sure how much brown it had. Now, I can order in confidence. Pewter is hard to photograph accurately though.

Blue glitter compared to blue Africa




Blue glitter compared to navy pebbled




Pewter compared to lead Africa


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Devyn Danielle said:


> My octane Merinos Victoria arrived today! It’s everything that I wanted the Selene to be, but wasn’t. I prefer the straps of the Victoria, and I prefer the more obvious difference in the bottom and top width of this bag. I love it! Thanks to @clu0984 for posting your Victoria a while ago, because it was never on my radar before that.
> 
> I also received a blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi, and this color is amazing! I must get a bag in this color!
> 
> Octane Victoria, no flap with cappuccino interior and light gunmetal hardware.  Blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi. I am 5’2”.
> View attachment 4137548
> 
> View attachment 4137547
> 
> View attachment 4137549
> 
> View attachment 4137545
> 
> View attachment 4137546


Aaaaaahhhhhh this bag is amazing!!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> My octane Merinos Victoria arrived today! It’s everything that I wanted the Selene to be, but wasn’t. I prefer the straps of the Victoria, and I prefer the more obvious difference in the bottom and top width of this bag. I love it! Thanks to @clu0984 for posting your Victoria a while ago, because it was never on my radar before that.
> 
> I also received a blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi, and this color is amazing! I must get a bag in this color!
> 
> Octane Victoria, no flap with cappuccino interior and light gunmetal hardware.  Blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi. I am 5’2”.
> View attachment 4137548
> 
> View attachment 4137547
> 
> View attachment 4137549
> 
> View attachment 4137545
> 
> View attachment 4137546



Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!!
I love your selections! Taking the flap off is a really good idea. I'm with you on preferring much of the style differences between Victoria and Selene. It's funny - I really couldn't tell in photos nearly as much as in person.


----------



## EGBDF

I received the suede bag organizers!
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'll have to use these a bit before I can really give a good opinion on how functional they are. My initial thoughts are:
Very nice feeling suede, nice construction. They each came with a nice dustbag and nicely wrapped.
My main concern is that they are so floppy. And the suede makes it hard to just slip some items in, especially on the smaller one. (Though the floppiness looks better in an unstructured bag because you don't see the 'shape' of the insert)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Aaaaaahhhhhh this bag is amazing!!!!!



Thank you, I really like it!



pdxhb said:


> Beautiful beautiful beautiful!!!!
> I love your selections! Taking the flap off is a really good idea. I'm with you on preferring much of the style differences between Victoria and Selene. It's funny - I really couldn't tell in photos nearly as much as in person.



Thanks. When MM had the big Victoria sale I kept going back and forth on ordering. I wanted to try it, but didn't necessarily want the flap. I thought about asking Marco if the flap could be removed, but I never sent the email. When someone posted that they ordered without the flap I went for it. I'm so glad I decided to try this style.


----------



## southernbelle43

EGBDF said:


> I received the suede bag organizers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4137666
> View attachment 4137667
> View attachment 4137668
> 
> 
> I'll have to use these a bit before I can really give a good opinion on how functional they are. My initial thoughts are:
> Very nice feeling suede, nice construction. They each came with a nice dustbag and nicely wrapped.
> My main concern is that they are so floppy. And the suede makes it hard to just slip some items in, especially on the smaller one. (Though the floppiness looks better in an unstructured bag because you don't see the 'shape' of the insert)


I have the smaller one and once you get things in it, the floppiness does not seem to be a problem.  And, as you noted, it conforms to the shape of the bag which is a real plus in my book. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## southernbelle43

I wish I were better at taking pictures, so just bear with me. I received my mud Verona Modena. It is everything I hoped it would be.  The color is exactly the same as the first batch ( I believe MM said it came from the same lot). I already have one in mud and wanted another.  The color is nearly impossible to get using a cell phone.

It is bigger than I pictured it from the dimensions.  I seem to be totally unable to accurately figure out what size a bag is until I get it in my hands. This is not a problem for me because I am a "big bag lady."  You never know when you will need that extra space, lol.  The yellow lining that MM picked is absolute perfection with this color.  So here are the pictures, excuse the kitchen backgrounds.  PS.  The strap length is perfect for shoulder carry, very comfortable.  I am gong to carry this one a lot.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish I were better at taking pictures, so just bear with me. I received my mud Verona Modena. It is everything I hoped it would be.  The color is exactly the same as the first batch ( I believe MM said it came from the same lot). I already have one in mud and wanted another.  The color is nearly impossible to get using a cell phone.
> 
> It is bigger than I pictured it from the dimensions.  I seem to be totally unable to accurately figure out what size a bag is until I get it in my hands. This is not a problem for me because I am a "big bag lady."  You never know when you will need that extra space, lol.  The yellow lining that MM picked is absolute perfection with this color.  So here are the pictures, excuse the kitchen backgrounds.  PS.  The strap length is perfect for shoulder carry, very comfortable.  I am gong to carry this one a lot.
> View attachment 4137714
> 
> View attachment 4137715
> 
> View attachment 4137716


Lovely! My Mud Verona delivery is waiting for me as soon as I am back from vacation. 
I am a fan of Modena - it’s very comfortable to carry and so lightweight. I’m also a fan of big bags: I’d rather have some room to spare than having to play bag tetris.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Riding shotgun


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> My octane Merinos Victoria arrived today! It’s everything that I wanted the Selene to be, but wasn’t. I prefer the straps of the Victoria, and I prefer the more obvious difference in the bottom and top width of this bag. I love it! Thanks to @clu0984 for posting your Victoria a while ago, because it was never on my radar before that.
> 
> I also received a blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi, and this color is amazing! I must get a bag in this color!
> 
> Octane Victoria, no flap with cappuccino interior and light gunmetal hardware.  Blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi. I am 5’2”.
> View attachment 4137548
> 
> View attachment 4137547
> 
> View attachment 4137549
> 
> View attachment 4137545
> 
> View attachment 4137546



Ooh... I like it with no flap on. Good job! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji1360]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish I were better at taking pictures, so just bear with me. I received my mud Verona Modena. It is everything I hoped it would be.  The color is exactly the same as the first batch ( I believe MM said it came from the same lot). I already have one in mud and wanted another.  The color is nearly impossible to get using a cell phone.
> 
> It is bigger than I pictured it from the dimensions.  I seem to be totally unable to accurately figure out what size a bag is until I get it in my hands. This is not a problem for me because I am a "big bag lady."  You never know when you will need that extra space, lol.  The yellow lining that MM picked is absolute perfection with this color.  So here are the pictures, excuse the kitchen backgrounds.  PS.  The strap length is perfect for shoulder carry, very comfortable.  I am gong to carry this one a lot.
> View attachment 4137714
> 
> View attachment 4137715
> 
> View attachment 4137716



This is another style that I’m curious about and you took great photo. I’m a big bag girl, too. [emoji4] Those extra space never hurts. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> This is another style that I’m curious about and you took great photo. I’m a big bag girl, too. [emoji4] Those extra space never hurts. [emoji4]


Vink, it is so easy to carry.  It sits close to the body and is very comfortable. I am not a yellow person at all, but this lining is outstanding.  It brightens up the inside of the bag so much.  I wish I  had chosen it for more of my styles!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, it is so easy to carry.  It sits close to the body and is very comfortable. I am not a yellow person at all, but this lining is outstanding.  It brightens up the inside of the bag so much.  I wish I  had chosen it for more of my styles!



I agree with you. The yellow looks happy and cheerful here. [emoji4]


----------



## soramillay

Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.



Oh no! Sorry about this. I was just wearing my midi Selene yesterday and today too. And I’m happy that it’s held up very well despite it being a “carefree” bag for me. Hope Marco fixes the issue with you.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.


I am so sorry this happened to you! I agree - it is surprising. 
it is definitely worth getting in touch with him to ask abt a repair.


----------



## TotinScience

It may be an unpopular opinion, but I wish Marco found a different hardware manufacturer. While his leathers are the best there is and designs are beautiful, hardware quality both functionally and by feel is not up there with similarly price more mainstream designers. It scratches easily, doesn't work sometimes, and just does not do leathers justice. I am really sorry, @soramillay, about what happened to you - definitely drop a word with Marco, he will likely reimburse you for local cobbler expenses to fix this.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow that’s terrible! I hope you’re able to get this sorted out with him.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.



I hope you get a positive response from him.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.



That's really shocking! I would be livid.


----------



## Kylacove

Disappointed ,yes. Livid? It looks like some stitches came loose and can be repaired by a local cobbler with Marco covering the cost. Sorry it happened soramillay but I think it will turn out ok.


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.



Oh, I am so sorry this happened! I wonder if it could be a batch mistake on the hw? I often overburden my bags andcross fingers nothing goes wrong, and till now .. nothing! 
Sorry your mother got the impression about the quality due to this, but this can happen to any bag. 
I am sure Marco will do what he possibly can to make it good again, so your mother can enjoy her bag!


----------



## Kylacove

The last sale has disappeared from the blog. Interesting that some promos stay and others vanish. Does Marco shut down in August like much of Europe? I think Aug is vacation time for many countries.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4139418
> 
> Ladies, I’m starting to think that MM hardware and I are not meant to be. A few weeks ago, I posted about the screw falling out of my plum penny. I fixed that... and then today this happens to my amethyst Arianna. We were all shocked when this happened. My mother asked why the bag was of so poor quality to suddenly break this way, and I had no words. I hope this does not happen to the Angel that I gifted her as a work bag.


Wow, the only bag that the handle has ever ripped out from like this for me was a $70 bag from Steve Madden! Good luck and keep us updated *fingers crossed*


----------



## soramillay

Hi everyone, Marco has responded and he is as shocked as I am. He has asked me to send it back to his workshop for repair at his cost. I hope he will discover the flaw that led to the handle joint breaking. This has never happened to me before also, and I have over 50 different types of bags. I do think totes are put under more strain than other bags due to their capacity as workhorses and the tendency we have to open up the bag for rummaging while on the shoulder, putting the weight on the inside strap.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Kylacove said:


> Disappointed ,yes. Livid? It looks like some stitches came loose and can be repaired by a local cobbler with Marco covering the cost. Sorry it happened soramillay but I think it will turn out ok.



I guess I'm a sensitive soul but yeah I would be angry that a bag that cost hundreds of dollars would break at the seams with normal use. Obviously if you are hauling boulders in it then anything is possible but with just typical purse usage, that kind of thing should be prevented by choosing heavy duty threads & construction technique designed to keep everything put --unless a boulder hauling project is underway.


----------



## starkfan

soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, Marco has responded and he is as shocked as I am. He has asked me to send it back to his workshop for repair at his cost. I hope he will discover the flaw that led to the handle joint breaking. This has never happened to me before also, and I have over 50 different types of bags. I do think totes are put under more strain than other bags due to their capacity as workhorses and the tendency we have to open up the bag for rummaging while on the shoulder, putting the weight on the inside strap.


So sorry to hear what happened to your bag, soramillay, but I'm glad to hear that Marco is taking it back directly to assess and repair. I remember someone mentioning before that, for other smaller repairs, he has asked the customer to get the repair done locally (to be reimbursed by MM) due to the cost and commercial import taxes involved in sending the bag back to Italy. I'm glad that he's taken this route of taking it back directly for repairs in this case, though, and hopefully he will find the flaw too, so that he can rectify it moving forward. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> The last sale has disappeared from the blog. Interesting that some promos stay and others vanish. Does Marco shut down in August like much of Europe? I think Aug is vacation time for many countries.


I noticed the last sale being deleted off the blog too. I suppose they don't want to keep around _all_ the sale posts as it otherwise may give new customers who just stumble onto the website/blog the expectation of frequent (and occasionally heavy) discounts? Although they seem to have at least started keeping around the sale posts that also contain useful reference information, like info on new models, types/colours of leathers, comparisons with other styles, etc! It was even more frustrating when they kept deleting those posts too, since obviously you'd expect the blog to be one of the best reference sources for the brand...


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> The last sale has disappeared from the blog. Interesting that some promos stay and others vanish. Does Marco shut down in August like much of Europe? I think Aug is vacation time for many countries.



I noticed that, too. Maybe so info on sale won’t appear to be that often? [emoji848]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I noticed that, too. Maybe so info on sale won’t appear to be that often?





soramillay said:


> Hi everyone, Marco has responded and he is as shocked as I am. He has asked me to send it back to his workshop for repair at his cost. I hope he will discover the flaw that led to the handle joint breaking. This has never happened to me before also, and I have over 50 different types of bags. I do think totes are put under more strain than other bags due to their capacity as workhorses and the tendency we have to open up the bag for rummaging while on the shoulder, putting the weight on the inside strap.


I must say I am also a little shocked by what happened to your bag. I have been buying his bags for well over 10 years now. I think Bonnie and I purchased the first bags he made under the MM brand and previously we were buying BE bags that were made by Marco. In all that time I have never had an issue with any of his bags. Although I must say that the hardware that was used on the BE bags was of a much lower quality than Marco uses on his MM bags. Many of us who bought BE bags complained to Jackie about the quality of the hardware the gold was not only an awful color but it went brassy and often peeled and scratched. I have not had problems with MM hw scratching or tarnishing. I never bought anything but silver HW on BE bags because the gold was so bad in my opinion. I often purchase MM bags with gold HW as it is a lovely soft gold and as I previously mentioned I have never had a problem with any of his HW. I also tend to use my MM totes as workhorses carrying quite a bit of stuff in them. I am pleased to hear Marco is taking care of this but I knew he would his customer service has always been excellent. I will be curious to hear what he says happened to you bag. It is such a pretty bag such a great color leather.


----------



## TotinScience

starkfan said:


> So sorry to hear what happened to your bag, soramillay, but I'm glad to hear that Marco is taking it back directly to assess and repair. I remember someone mentioning before that, for other smaller repairs, he has asked the customer to get the repair done locally (to be reimbursed by MM) due to the cost and commercial import taxes involved in sending the bag back to Italy. I'm glad that he's taken this route of taking it back directly for repairs in this case, though, and hopefully he will find the flaw too, so that he can rectify it moving forward. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


I was one of those customers . Awhile back a handle on my brand new Demetra ripped open and Marco was very sad. However, since there was no hardware involved, my local cobbler shop fixed it quickly. They didn't do the prettiest job, but it's really really hard to see anyway and Wine Africa is an extremely forgiving leather color, with dark stitches getting lost in its reflective shine and texture .
I am glad, @soramillay, that he's taking it very seriously!


----------



## bonniekir

I recieved the Dark Grey Pompei Tulipano .. all in one colour and what a perfectly made bag! 
I really like the raw leather, allthough it doesn’t seem raw.
The Dark Grey looks like wet Elephant skin according to a granddaughter.. and true, it does. A wonderful dark grey colour !!
The Silver hw suits the leather, but I could imagine any type ofhw would match. The idea of being able to switch the inner bag into another colour is perfect, and I believe almost any colour would match here too. I think it is a very neat feature , this way one can use the inner bag alone ..very innovative and useful .
The Pompei makes the bag look very posh. Also the Pompei seems very hardy, so I am looking forward to check out the other colours..It is most certainly doggy proof.. Yes, my Bali took ownership over this bag as she does with all my bags.. so I try to get hardy leathers.. lol..



Inner bag




How an added tag can transfer the messengerstrap to the inner bag


----------



## bonniekir

Also a favorite style of mine the Phoebe:
Here in the Glitter Bordeaux Pompei w silver hw:


----------



## bonniekir

...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.



And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I noticed that, too. Maybe so info on sale won’t appear to be that often?


I think you are right about this.


bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551


Bonnie this is just gorgeous. I love the style and the Mauve Aquila is amazing. I am in love with this bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551


Gorgeous! I like this style so much now. I will definitely get another one.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Also a favorite style of mine the Phoebe:
> Here in the Glitter Bordeaux Pompei w silver hw:
> 
> View attachment 4141525


I love this leather it is so pretty.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I recieved the Dark Grey Pompei Tulipano .. all in one colour and what a perfectly made bag!
> I really like the raw leather, allthough it doesn’t seem raw.
> The Dark Grey looks like wet Elephant skin according to a granddaughter.. and true, it does. A wonderful dark grey colour !!
> The Silver hw suits the leather, but I could imagine any type ofhw would match. The idea of being able to switch the inner bag into another colour is perfect, and I believe almost any colour would match here too. I think it is a very neat feature , this way one can use the inner bag alone ..very innovative and useful .
> The Pompei makes the bag look very posh. Also the Pompei seems very hardy, so I am looking forward to check out the other colours..It is most certainly doggy proof.. Yes, my Bali took ownership over this bag as she does with all my bags.. so I try to get hardy leathers.. lol..
> View attachment 4141507
> 
> 
> Inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141508
> 
> 
> How an added tag can transfer the messengerstrap to the inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141509


I love the Tulipano style it is such a great bag. I have 3 now one in everose pompei, one in sugar cane pompei and the diamond leather one that I just traded the midi Soulmate for. It is such a nice design.


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Also a favorite style of mine the Phoebe:
> Here in the Glitter Bordeaux Pompei w silver hw:
> 
> View attachment 4141525



It’s great to know that Pompei leather can be used to make SLGs. I had asked Marco before and he said the stiffer leathers would make it difficult to do the SLGs. That is a beautiful color.


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551


Love that Mauve Aquila! I am wearing my Blue Jeans Aquila Victoria today - what a super style. Carries so easily on the shoulder.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Gorgeous! I like this style so much now. I will definitely get another one.



I totally understand you! The style is easy and relaxed.. and with the multible choises we get in leathers as well as in colours.. well, I will put forward that we are pampered! Lol ..not to forget we can add zippers, straps, pockets etc!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I love the Tulipano style it is such a great bag. I have 3 now one in everose pompei, one in sugar cane pompei and the diamond leather one that I just traded the midi Soulmate for. It is such a nice design.



Thanks Dj! I so understand your oohing and ahing over this model .. lol
This model is superb!!
Now my problem is just a delux problem.. I def want another or two in Pompei! ... but also a relaxed version of the model.. the Merino, the Tuscania or what.. ?? Pebbled, Verona?? Too many choises, but we have known eachother for over ten yrs, so I think you know I will find a solution ! Lol!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> It’s great to know that Pompei leather can be used to make SLGs. I had asked Marco before and he said the stiffer leathers would make it difficult to do the SLGs. That is a beautiful color.



Thank you lenie, The Pompei ... for me, living now in a very rural area, seems to be a leather I would wear in a more formal setting, but of course this is rather silly ! I just went shopping with a Divina and my new SLG Flora.. and it was perfect!! 
I think the Pompei goes well with smallerbags.. so I want one in the Penny .. lol.. and colour? Bah .. don’t know yet ..


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Love that Mauve Aquila! I am wearing my Blue Jeans Aquila Victoria today - what a super style. Carries so easily on the shoulder.



Oh , VanB .. you have the Blue jeans in this style? Great! Got the Blue in Calista.. 
As I wrote to dj , we too have also known eachother since ’07 and more or less like the similar leathers as styles.
Def the Aquila is great in the Victoria !!

My ’problem’ would for sure be what Marco could come up with after the holidays.. 

It is his fault I have many bags as well as this has spread to at least 7 family members!! But I like his faults.. lol


----------



## bonniekir

Just to let newcomers know.. in ’14 I suffered from an accident. Needed a knee replacement, hip replacement plus other issues.. and now the stupid doctors want a go on my wrist.. steel, wires etc. 
So pls excuse me if I don’t respond at once, I don’t show all my new bags and my spelling mistakes are just terrible!! But I am still here enjoying my bags.. actually the hospital staff ladies only notice my bags .. lol .. and me? More lol..


----------



## TotinScience

new leathers on the blog!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

@bonniekir your mauve Victoria is soooooo gorgeous!!! Wow, the Victoria had become somewhat of a sleeper hit, and all your reveals are making me want one  Especially that mauve  thanks for sharing!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> new leathers on the blog!


I am loving the shades of purple and green, and I'm dying to see new styles!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The new colors are gorgeous! Looking forward to seeing bags with these colors.


----------



## clu0984

bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551



I am in love with your Victoria- may need to request a twin to be made for me


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> I am in love with your Victoria- may need to request a twin to be made for me



Thanks clu , it is realliy a beautiful colour!!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551


This is just stunning! The Aquila is an excellent leather for Victoria. I hope you get to wear her in good health!



bonniekir said:


> Just to let newcomers know.. in ’14 I suffered from an accident. Needed a knee replacement, hip replacement plus other issues.. and now the stupid doctors want a go on my wrist.. steel, wires etc.
> So pls excuse me if I don’t respond at once, I don’t show all my new bags and my spelling mistakes are just terrible!! But I am still here enjoying my bags.. actually the hospital staff ladies only notice my bags .. lol .. and me? More lol..



I had surmised that you were negotiating injuries and am so sorry to hear that you have these obstacles to deal with. Hope you are getting the best care possible and able to enjoy your lovely bag collection. And it seems that also means you get to spread the MM love to the hospital staff?


----------



## Taimi

Hello ladies! [emoji4] I didn’t get any notice of shipping, but yesterday my mauve grande Aura arrived. It’s pretty, I’m not sure how well the colour shows in pics, but here it is


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> This is just stunning! The Aquila is an excellent leather for Victoria. I hope you get to wear her in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> I had surmised that you were negotiating injuries and am so sorry to hear that you have these obstacles to deal with. Hope you are getting the best care possible and able to enjoy your lovely bag collection. And it seems that also means you get to spread the MM love to the hospital staff?



Thank you pdxhb, True  the Aquila is a lovely chewy leather and great in this style. 
Re health and enjoying my bags is another matter.. lol.. I am not yet great with stairs, so I ask my husband to take some out of the closet, and pick from those.. haha.. I mean if I asked him to take a Theia out in dark brown Tuscania.. it will be very quiet for some time and he will look like I said something in Chinese! He has patience and can go up anddown a couple of times...But yes, staff and local store ladies notice!!


----------



## bonniekir

bellebellebelle19 said:


> @bonniekir your mauve Victoria is soooooo gorgeous!!! Wow, the Victoria had become somewhat of a sleeper hit, and all your reveals are making me want one  Especially that mauve  thanks for sharing!!



Thank you! The Mauve is even better IRL .. colours with violet undertones are difficult to capture even with a good camera.. so with an iPhone..?! Lol!


----------



## bonniekir

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji4] I didn’t get any notice of shipping, but yesterday my mauve grande Aura arrived. It’s pretty, I’m not sure how well the colour shows in pics, but here it is
> 
> View attachment 4142590
> View attachment 4142591



It is hard to capture the violent tones!! Is your bag made in the pebbled? Can’t remember I saw a Mauve in the leather choises?
And the bag itself looks great! Congrats with your new bag !


----------



## Taimi

bonniekir said:


> It is hard to capture the violent tones!! Is your bag made in the pebbled? Can’t remember I saw a Mauve in the leather choises?
> And the bag itself looks great! Congrats with your new bag !



Thank you! [emoji4] Yes it is the pebbled mauve leather from the spring-summer leathers. [emoji4] It’s more lilac irl than in the pic. Very pretty!


----------



## Taimi

I would love to see the new autumn colours in real leather samples, and the sooner the better! [emoji1]


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji4] I didn’t get any notice of shipping, but yesterday my mauve grande Aura arrived. It’s pretty, I’m not sure how well the colour shows in pics, but here it is
> 
> View attachment 4142590
> View attachment 4142591


Taimi this is such a gorgeous bag. I love the Aura style I have 2 regular. Great leather and lining choice. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I recieved the Dark Grey Pompei Tulipano .. all in one colour and what a perfectly made bag!
> I really like the raw leather, allthough it doesn’t seem raw.
> The Dark Grey looks like wet Elephant skin according to a granddaughter.. and true, it does. A wonderful dark grey colour !!
> The Silver hw suits the leather, but I could imagine any type ofhw would match. The idea of being able to switch the inner bag into another colour is perfect, and I believe almost any colour would match here too. I think it is a very neat feature , this way one can use the inner bag alone ..very innovative and useful .
> The Pompei makes the bag look very posh. Also the Pompei seems very hardy, so I am looking forward to check out the other colours..It is most certainly doggy proof.. Yes, my Bali took ownership over this bag as she does with all my bags.. so I try to get hardy leathers.. lol..
> View attachment 4141507
> 
> 
> Inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141508
> 
> 
> How an added tag can transfer the messengerstrap to the inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141509


I think I really like this bag best all in one color.  It makes it look very classy.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Also a favorite style of mine the Phoebe:
> Here in the Glitter Bordeaux Pompei w silver hw:
> 
> View attachment 4141525


Wow great photo that actually shows the glitter!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I recieved the Dark Grey Pompei Tulipano .. all in one colour and what a perfectly made bag!
> I really like the raw leather, allthough it doesn’t seem raw.
> The Dark Grey looks like wet Elephant skin according to a granddaughter.. and true, it does. A wonderful dark grey colour !!
> The Silver hw suits the leather, but I could imagine any type ofhw would match. The idea of being able to switch the inner bag into another colour is perfect, and I believe almost any colour would match here too. I think it is a very neat feature , this way one can use the inner bag alone ..very innovative and useful .
> The Pompei makes the bag look very posh. Also the Pompei seems very hardy, so I am looking forward to check out the other colours..It is most certainly doggy proof.. Yes, my Bali took ownership over this bag as she does with all my bags.. so I try to get hardy leathers.. lol..
> View attachment 4141507
> 
> 
> Inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141508
> 
> 
> How an added tag can transfer the messengerstrap to the inner bag
> 
> View attachment 4141509





bonniekir said:


> ...and the last bag from this order is the Victoria in Mauve Aquila!
> I think it a lovely colour and the style I liked initially! Def not the last Victoria..
> It reminded me of the le Pliage, which I bought in leather back in ’12 then called ’large’ and I thought they could be useful extra bags when travelling. Nope, never used them, because of the leather and dogs were not a match.. lol.. But sizewise these two models can be compared.
> The Aquila leather I know, so I just needed to confirm the look as well as the sizeing. This time I did not add the strap due to the shapeof the bag and also the fact, I have bags with mess-straps already.
> View attachment 4141542
> 
> 
> And a Pliage cuir under the Victoria
> 
> View attachment 4141551





bonniekir said:


> Also a favorite style of mine the Phoebe:
> Here in the Glitter Bordeaux Pompei w silver hw:
> 
> View attachment 4141525


Great bags, Bon! 
The Tulipano is growing on me. I really like it in one color! I might get a little one in the future. Enjoy your bags! [emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Just to let newcomers know.. in ’14 I suffered from an accident. Needed a knee replacement, hip replacement plus other issues.. and now the stupid doctors want a go on my wrist.. steel, wires etc.
> So pls excuse me if I don’t respond at once, I don’t show all my new bags and my spelling mistakes are just terrible!! But I am still here enjoying my bags.. actually the hospital staff ladies only notice my bags .. lol .. and me? More lol..


I hope things get resolved quickly and well soon and most of all, no pain! Or the least bit possible. Hang in there trooper! Hope your beautiful MM's bring you extra joy.  [emoji258]


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji4] I didn’t get any notice of shipping, but yesterday my mauve grande Aura arrived. It’s pretty, I’m not sure how well the colour shows in pics, but here it is
> 
> View attachment 4142590
> View attachment 4142591


What a great surprise! Is it from the last sale?

Your Aura is lovely! [emoji7]  On my screen it looks almost beige. Could you share more pics, please? [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow great photo that actually shows the glitter!



Thank you southernbelle43, Yes, the one coloured Tulipano does look very classy, and I do like the feature of turning the bag inti two!
I am pleased you notice the shimmer on te Phoebe, hard to capture .. lol


----------



## soramillay

Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.

Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.

Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!

Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504


Oh yes, the meetup was today!! I'm really sad not be able to fly in there.  But happy to see that you had fun and so many things to talk about!!  I'm sure your MM bags were happy to unite for a while with each other too!!  (Hopefully you could post also in the pocketfriends travel thread.)


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I think I really like this bag best all in one color.  It makes it look very classy.


I have a LIttle Tulipano in Amethyst pompei all one color and I also have a Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. I got them so that I can mix and match the two colors. I actually prefer using them in a single color. The amethyst pompei is such a statement color on its own and looks great as a single color Little Tulipano. The sugar cane pompei is a softer look but I love it on its own as well. I also have the diamond leather Little Tulipano that I traded a cobalt blue midi Soulmate. In the diamond leather the combination is perfect for the Little Tulipano which is in platinum and pewter. I find the pewter tones down the platinum. I have never owned a gold leather bag as I am not a gold person at all. Having said that the platinum (gold) along with the pewter is stunning. I used the bag yesterday and the ladies all asked me about the bag. It is such a great leather and a wonderful combination. I love the Tulipano style it is such a fun bag.


----------



## TotinScience

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504


That is SO CUTE


----------



## jaspearl

We certainly had a fun time! 
I'm bad at figuring out the bag sizes even though the dimensions are all available on the website! So seeing the bags is really great!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> I have a LIttle Tulipano in Amethyst pompei all one color and I also have a Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. I got them so that I can mix and match the two colors. I actually prefer using them in a single color. The amethyst pompei is such a statement color on its own and looks great as a single color Little Tulipano. The sugar cane pompei is a softer look but I love it on its own as well. I also have the diamond leather Little Tulipano that I traded a cobalt blue midi Soulmate. In the diamond leather the combination is perfect for the Little Tulipano which is in platinum and pewter. I find the pewter tones down the platinum. I have never owned a gold leather bag as I am not a gold person at all. Having said that the platinum (gold) along with the pewter is stunning. I used the bag yesterday and the ladies all asked me about the bag. It is such a great leather and a wonderful combination. I love the Tulipano style it is such a fun bag.



I'm so glad to hear that! 

And Sora I feel like I was there in a way because a bag I originally ordered was there!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a LIttle Tulipano in Amethyst pompei all one color and I also have a Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. I got them so that I can mix and match the two colors. I actually prefer using them in a single color. The amethyst pompei is such a statement color on its own and looks great as a single color Little Tulipano. The sugar cane pompei is a softer look but I love it on its own as well. I also have the diamond leather Little Tulipano that I traded a cobalt blue midi Soulmate. In the diamond leather the combination is perfect for the Little Tulipano which is in platinum and pewter. I find the pewter tones down the platinum. I have never owned a gold leather bag as I am not a gold person at all. Having said that the platinum (gold) along with the pewter is stunning. I used the bag yesterday and the ladies all asked me about the bag. It is such a great leather and a wonderful combination. I love the Tulipano style it is such a fun bag.


Gosh, you have a great selection, all of which sound lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504


Well how fun is that!  I fear I am the only one in my state who is a bag fanatic.  But thankfully I have all of you to share with.


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> We certainly had a fun time!
> I'm bad at figuring out the bag sizes even though the dimensions are all available on the website! So seeing the bags is really great!


Ditto for me.  I am always surprised at the size of every bag, which is  fun except for one that truly was huge (to me at least).


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504



Now this was a wonderful idea! Great you got to meet as well as showing your bags!!


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> We certainly had a fun time!
> I'm bad at figuring out the bag sizes even though the dimensions are all available on the website! So seeing the bags is really great!


It looked like you had a great time together and being able to see all the bags is an added bonus. I also have problems with bag sizes. I sometimes make the bags out of paper to see the actual size. I cut all the pieces out and stick them together. I found if I did not do that I had a problem with knowing how big or small the bag is. My first Zhoe I made a paper bag and it was really helpful. I am not a big bag person so I am sure with the larger bags it would be more difficult making a paper bag. I wish I could have joined you in Singapore I will someday make a visit to Singapore as my husband is friends with people he used to work with that are in Singapore. Perhaps we should all do a trip to visit MM in Italy wouldn't that be fun.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Oh yes, the meetup was today!! I'm really sad not be able to fly in there.  But happy to see that you had fun and so many things to talk about!!  I'm sure your MM bags were happy to unite for a while with each other too!!  (Hopefully you could post also in the pocketfriends travel thread.)



OMG! It’s so much fun. I have to admit I went a food crazy since I was kinda starving and everything looks so nice. I’ve been busy everyday and this is my first decent meal during the trip so far so not only we get to talk bags and stuff, DD and I also get to have a decent meal. (Not that food at museums and attractions aren’t bad, come on! You know what they’re like! [emoji28])


----------



## vink

jaspearl said:


> We certainly had a fun time!
> I'm bad at figuring out the bag sizes even though the dimensions are all available on the website! So seeing the bags is really great!



And seriously, I don’t know if I told you this, but seeing you with your eve rose Theia makes me think maybe a metallic bag in something bigger than a clutch isn’t really that scary. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji4][emoji4][emoji28]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> It looked like you had a great time together and being able to see all the bags is an added bonus. I also have problems with bag sizes. I sometimes make the bags out of paper to see the actual size. I cut all the pieces out and stick them together. I found if I did not do that I had a problem with knowing how big or small the bag is. My first Zhoe I made a paper bag and it was really helpful. I am not a big bag person so I am sure with the larger bags it would be more difficult making a paper bag. I wish I could have joined you in Singapore I will someday make a visit to Singapore as my husband is friends with people he used to work with that are in Singapore. Perhaps we should all do a trip to visit MM in Italy wouldn't that be fun.



I'm totally meeting you guys in Italy if you go


----------



## VanBod1525

I missed a delivery from FedEx. I wonder if this is my Black Cherry Nappa Muse?


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I missed a delivery from FedEx. I wonder if this is my Black Cherry Nappa Muse?


I hate when I miss a Fedex delivery it is so frustrating. When I was working I missed the Fedex shipments all the time. Now that I am no longer working full time and the projects I work on I do from home makes it a lot easier to make sure I am around for Fedex deliveries. I cannot wait to see your Black Cherry Nappa Muse.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> Taimi this is such a gorgeous bag. I love the Aura style I have 2 regular. Great leather and lining choice. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I love it.



Thank you so much! [emoji4]



carterazo said:


> What a great surprise! Is it from the last sale?
> 
> Your Aura is lovely! [emoji7]  On my screen it looks almost beige. Could you share more pics, please? [emoji4]



Thank you! [emoji4] This is from the sale over a month ago. I tried to take more pics, but the colour just doesn’t show right. [emoji53] It’s not beige, it’s like a light, warm, lavender colour, very pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4] This is from the sale over a month ago. I tried to take more pics, but the colour just doesn’t show right. [emoji53] It’s not beige, it’s like a light, warm, lavender colour, very pretty. [emoji4]


Taimi, if you have Photoshop or iPhoto on your computer you can play around with it and get the color closer to reality.  I have done that with several bag photos that simply did not come out even close to the actual color.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I hate when I miss a Fedex delivery it is so frustrating. When I was working I missed the Fedex shipments all the time. Now that I am no longer working full time and the projects I work on I do from home makes it a lot easier to make sure I am around for Fedex deliveries. I cannot wait to see your Black Cherry Nappa Muse.


Yep, it was the Black Cherry. LOVE it. Will post some pics in a bit


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> Taimi, if you have Photoshop or iPhoto on your computer you can play around with it and get the color closer to reality.  I have done that with several bag photos that simply did not come out even close to the actual color.



I just installed iPhoto in my phone! [emoji3] So I’ll try it later. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

Black Cherry Nappa Muse. The colour is very close to Port Merinos (but I haven't put them side by side yet).


----------



## VanBod1525

Size comparison with Victoria in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Cherry Nappa Muse. The colour is very close to Port Merinos (but I haven't put them side by side yet).


Vannie this is gorgeous. I love the style and the leather is stunning. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504


How wonderful that you were able to meet each other in person!  Friends made through this forum are special indeed. Love the handbags. (@lenie, I miss our get-together lunches  )


----------



## tenKrat

The new fall colors are awesome.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Watching “Devil Wears Prada” and I spy a bag that looks just like Sabrina. The bag was “designed” by the fictional James Holt.


----------



## starkfan

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4143502
> 
> Behold, these are the attendees at the first ever Asian MM meetup! 7 classic MM styles congregated at a restaurant in Singapore to discuss the latest fashions and their favorite luscious leathers. It was quite the discussion.
> 
> Their owners, @vink, @jaspearl and @soramillay, escorted them but most of the time they were talking about kids, food and travel instead.
> 
> Ok, seriously, it was so much fun meeting both of you and geeking out over each other’s bags: “Oh this is what light gunmetal looks like!”, “The phoebe is bigger than I expected!” and “Aquila matte feels so nice!” I hope we will have another gathering again in the near future! Perhaps @msd_bags can join us next time!
> 
> Here is our headless group photo with the handbags.
> View attachment 4143504


Very cool to see an Asian MM meetup! Great pics, sounds like you ladies had a blast!


----------



## starkfan

My Dark Green Vacchetta Alexia Midi from the website sale arrived last week! Just had the chance to take some pics...

I was looking for a cross-body that was larger than the Penelope Messenger, but that wouldn't be as wide as the Zhoe Legend or Little Muse when carried that way (since the Little Muse's base is quite deep, and Zhoe Legend tends to "accordion" out). So far, Alexia Midi is looking like it fits the bill quite nicely! Albeit that it does still have a boxy shape and isn't as soft/squishy as Penelope Messenger... Alexia Midi is closer in size to the MZ Wallace Paige than the other MM bags I've mentioned, though Paige still has a magical ability to fit a tonne more than it looks like it should, which I don't think Alexia Midi has...

I had also been lusting after Dark Green Vacchetta for awhile now (been hoping for an MM leather that's close in colour to Balenciaga's Poker Fonce!), so I decided to take the plunge with it in Alexia Midi. Credit goes to @tenKrat and her Dark Green Vacchetta Alexia Midi, and @southernbelle43 and her Valerie in the same leather and Apple Green lining, from whom I basically cribbed all my choices for this bag! 




I did add a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, as I thought that would be useful for keeping my phone within easy reach. I was expecting it to be a simple straight-line slip pocket that sits closer to the top of the bag (like how the back slip pockets are done in the Aura etc), but made the mistake of not specifying exactly how I envisaged it. What I got was a curved-line pocket symmetrical to the pockets in the front (so I can understand why the workshop ended up doing it that way, aesthetics-wise), just not sewn into two parts, and with the magnetic snap in the middle. It does still fit my phone (a Samsung Galaxy S7), though it can be a tight fit -- just barely snaps properly if the bag itself also isn't too full, but if I fill the interior more, it may not snap shut properly (demoed in the pic below with a phone case, since I was using my phone to take the pics!). If I get this customisation in an Alexia Midi again, I'll probably specify exactly how I want the pocket done.





The above photos were taken under my usual mix of natural and fluorescent white lining, though colour representation of the Dark Green Vacchetta isn't quite the best... It definitely isn't as blue-toned as these pics appear on my computer. Interestingly, though, I did find that the batch of Dark Green Vacchetta I got was lighter than the swatch in the swatch portfolio I previously received. So it still isn't as close to Balenciaga's Poker Fonce as I was hoping for, though it's a lovely colour and has some nice colour variation!


----------



## starkfan

After I used my Alexia Midi for the first time last weekend after receiving it, I was also curious as to exactly how it compared in size and capacity to the other MM styles I have, so I thought I'd try comparing them all at the same time!

First up, size comparisons with the Penelope Messenger, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse:








Then, this is what I attempted to fit into the Alexia Midi, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse (skipped the what-fits comparison with Penelope Messenger, because I knew that would definitely fit the least):



Items pictured: Bose wireless earbuds in their charging case (mine is fairly chunky, definitely larger than the AirPods case); LeSportsac pouch that contains a phone-sized Belkin charger and iPod touch, along with charging cables; long continental wallet; reusable shopping bag (folded into a flat pouch); card case; pouch containing car and house keys; phone (proxied by my phone case, since my phone was taking these pics!); wet wipes; tissues; and a foldable umbrella

Alexia Midi has the largest capacity, I think (though it's a close call), fitting everything but the foldable umbrella quite comfortably. Phone goes in the back pocket, and card case and tissues go in the front pockets. The foldable umbrella can still fit in laid on top of everything (or alternatively, below everything at the very bottom), though that's not 100% ideal to me since it restricts access to the other items.


----------



## starkfan

Zhoe Legend fits the same items as Alexia Midi, though because it's slightly shorter in length, it's a slightly tighter fit -- the LeSportsac pouch has to go in lengthwise, though the bag can still (just) zip up. (I had my Zhoe Legend customised to add the zip closure, though, so this wouldn't matter for a standard Zhoe Legend!) The foldable umbrella can _maybe_ still fit on top of or below everything, though it'll definitely be a much tighter fit than in Alexia Midi. That said, the front and back pockets do have more room than Alexia Midi (eg I've previously used the back pocket for an iPad mini before, and it fits comfortably), so it's possible that Zhoe Legend could carry a bit more, depending on the size/combination of things you carry.





With Little Muse, I had to leave out the reusable shopping bag to get everything else (except the foldable umbrella) to fit, and even then, it was a tight fit -- eg the phone case is partially 'perched' on the side of the LeSportsac pouch, not sitting at the bottom of the bag. Perhaps the reusable shopping bag could still sit on top of everything, though again, that's not 100% ideal for me.



Alternatively, if I carry just the Belkin charger (and phone charging cable) without the LeSportsac pouch (and also leaving out the iPod touch and the Bose wireless earbuds), there's room for the reusable shopping bag again, and everything is also a more comfortable fit. The foldable umbrella definitely can't go into Little Muse, though, at least not without sticking out!


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> My Dark Green Vacchetta Alexia Midi from the website sale arrived last week! Just had the chance to take some pics...
> 
> I was looking for a cross-body that was larger than the Penelope Messenger, but that wouldn't be as wide as the Zhoe Legend or Little Muse when carried that way (since the Little Muse's base is quite deep, and Zhoe Legend tends to "accordion" out). So far, Alexia Midi is looking like it fits the bill quite nicely! Albeit that it does still have a boxy shape and isn't as soft/squishy as Penelope Messenger... Alexia Midi is closer in size to the MZ Wallace Paige than the other MM bags I've mentioned, though Paige still has a magical ability to fit a tonne more than it looks like it should, which I don't think Alexia Midi has...
> 
> I had also been lusting after Dark Green Vacchetta for awhile now (been hoping for an MM leather that's close in colour to Balenciaga's Poker Fonce!), so I decided to take the plunge with it in Alexia Midi. Credit goes to @tenKrat and her Dark Green Vacchetta Alexia Midi, and @southernbelle43 and her Valerie in the same leather and Apple Green lining, from whom I basically cribbed all my choices for this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4146870
> View attachment 4146872
> 
> I did add a back slip pocket with a magnetic snap, as I thought that would be useful for keeping my phone within easy reach. I was expecting it to be a simple straight-line slip pocket that sits closer to the top of the bag (like how the back slip pockets are done in the Aura etc), but made the mistake of not specifying exactly how I envisaged it. What I got was a curved-line pocket symmetrical to the pockets in the front (so I can understand why the workshop ended up doing it that way, aesthetics-wise), just not sewn into two parts, and with the magnetic snap in the middle. It does still fit my phone (a Samsung Galaxy S7), though it can be a tight fit -- just barely snaps properly if the bag itself also isn't too full, but if I fill the interior more, it may not snap shut properly (demoed in the pic below with a phone case, since I was using my phone to take the pics!). If I get this customisation in an Alexia Midi again, I'll probably specify exactly how I want the pocket done.
> 
> View attachment 4146871
> View attachment 4146873
> View attachment 4146874
> 
> The above photos were taken under my usual mix of natural and fluorescent white lining, though colour representation of the Dark Green Vacchetta isn't quite the best... It definitely isn't as blue-toned as these pics appear on my computer. Interestingly, though, I did find that the batch of Dark Green Vacchetta I got was lighter than the swatch in the swatch portfolio I previously received. So it still isn't as close to Balenciaga's Poker Fonce as I was hoping for, though it's a lovely colour and has some nice colour variation!


You put a lot of thought into this bag.  Maybe when it ages, like vacchetta does so beautifully, and softens a little everything will fit as you want it.  I am in awe of the leather and the color of my Valerie.  It turned out to be larger than I envisioned it.  And I am one who prefers big bags.  I think it strikes me as being bigger because it is so structured.  I think as the leather ages and softens it will not seem overly large.  Every time I take it out of its bag I am so impressed with its beauty.  I hope you will enjoy your too.  We will probably be impressed with these years from now.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Size comparison with Victoria in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte



VanB, both colours look very rich!! I did not realise the reg Muse was that large.. might consider it .. 
Both bags look lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> You put a lot of thought into this bag.  Maybe when it ages, like vacchetta does so beautifully, and softens a little everything will fit as you want it.  I am in awe of the leather and the color of my Valerie.  It turned out to be larger than I envisioned it.  And I am one who prefers big bags.  I think it strikes me as being bigger because it is so structured.  I think as the leather ages and softens it will not seem overly large.  Every time I take it out of its bag I am so impressed with its beauty.  I hope you will enjoy your too.  We will probably be impressed with these years from now.


Thanks, southernbelle43! This is my first MM in vacchetta, so I'm intrigued to see how it wears!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Miss Selene with a Coach unicorn pouch/bag charm  Mismatched hardware and debatable color matching, but I love it!


----------



## bonniekir

starkfan said:


> After I used my Alexia Midi for the first time last weekend after receiving it, I was also curious as to exactly how it compared in size and capacity to the other MM styles I have, so I thought I'd try comparing them all at the same time!
> 
> First up, size comparisons with the Penelope Messenger, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse:
> 
> View attachment 4146875
> View attachment 4146876
> View attachment 4146877
> View attachment 4146878
> View attachment 4146879
> View attachment 4146880
> 
> Then, this is what I attempted to fit into the Alexia Midi, Zhoe Legend and Little Muse (skipped the what-fits comparison with Penelope Messenger, because I knew that would definitely fit the least):
> 
> View attachment 4146881
> 
> Items pictured: Bose wireless earbuds in their charging case (mine is fairly chunky, definitely larger than the AirPods case); LeSportsac pouch that contains a phone-sized Belkin charger and iPod touch, along with charging cables; long continental wallet; reusable shopping bag (folded into a flat pouch); card case; pouch containing car and house keys; phone (proxied by my phone case, since my phone was taking these pics!); wet wipes; tissues; and a foldable umbrella
> 
> Alexia Midi has the largest capacity, I think (though it's a close call), fitting everything but the foldable umbrella quite comfortably. Phone goes in the back pocket, and card case and tissues go in the front pockets. The foldable umbrella can still fit in laid on top of everything (or alternatively, below everything at the very bottom), though that's not 100% ideal to me since it restricts access to the other items.
> 
> View attachment 4146882
> View attachment 4146883
> View attachment 4146884



I think it is a wonderful green, and had the leather not been so heavy, I would love to have the Vachetta! It surprises me that the midi size can hold so many items!  It looks very slim, and obviously I thought it was smaller.. lol
Great you tookthe time to compare with other smallish bags.. good to know.
Congrats with this new bag of yours!!


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Zhoe Legend fits the same items as Alexia Midi, though because it's slightly shorter in length, it's a slightly tighter fit -- the LeSportsac pouch has to go in lengthwise, though the bag can still (just) zip up. (I had my Zhoe Legend customised to add the zip closure, though, so this wouldn't matter for a standard Zhoe Legend!) The foldable umbrella can _maybe_ still fit on top of or below everything, though it'll definitely be a much tighter fit than in Alexia Midi. That said, the front and back pockets do have more room than Alexia Midi (eg I've previously used the back pocket for an iPad mini before, and it fits comfortably), so it's possible that Zhoe Legend could carry a bit more, depending on the size/combination of things you carry.
> 
> View attachment 4146889
> View attachment 4146890
> View attachment 4146891
> 
> With Little Muse, I had to leave out the reusable shopping bag to get everything else (except the foldable umbrella) to fit, and even then, it was a tight fit -- eg the phone case is partially 'perched' on the side of the LeSportsac pouch, not sitting at the bottom of the bag. Perhaps the reusable shopping bag could still sit on top of everything, though again, that's not 100% ideal for me.
> 
> View attachment 4146893
> 
> Alternatively, if I carry just the Belkin charger (and phone charging cable) without the LeSportsac pouch (and also leaving out the iPod touch and the Bose wireless earbuds), there's room for the reusable shopping bag again, and everything is also a more comfortable fit. The foldable umbrella definitely can't go into Little Muse, though, at least not without sticking out!
> 
> View attachment 4146892


Thank you so much for these comparisons. I have been looking at getting a Midi Alexia and the size comparisons are extremely helpful. Your new bag is gorgeous. I love the style and the leather - enjoy.


----------



## starkfan

bonniekir said:


> I think it is a wonderful green, and had the leather not been so heavy, I would love to have the Vachetta! It surprises me that the midi size can hold so many items!  It looks very slim, and obviously I thought it was smaller.. lol
> Great you tookthe time to compare with other smallish bags.. good to know.
> Congrats with this new bag of yours!!


Thanks, bonniekir! The past comments here about the weight of vacchetta in larger bags had me concerned about trying it in too large a bag, but Alexia Midi seems to work nicely so far! Although it is slimmer near the top of the bag (around 2" according to the MM blog), it's still around 3.5" deep at the base (by my measurements), which is what really helps with the capacity, I think. 3.5" is deeper than the Zhoe Legend's main compartment (I measure that at around 2.5", excluding the front and back pockets), so that and the extra 0.5"-1" in length that Alexia Midi has on Zhoe Legend also helps make it feel more spacious.



djfmn said:


> Thank you so much for these comparisons. I have been looking at getting a Midi Alexia and the size comparisons are extremely helpful. Your new bag is gorgeous. I love the style and the leather - enjoy.


Thanks, djfmn! And I'm glad to hear the comparisons help! A lot of the reference posts here have helped me a tonne when I've been considering different styles/leathers, so I'm happy to pay it back to the MM family here, in whatever way I can!


----------



## Taimi

I love the new fall colours! [emoji7] I’d love to have a midi Angel in either carmin nappa or iris athene. Which one you ladies prefer? The athene leather scratches quite easily, doesn’t it? I’m not in any rush, probably I go for it later in the fall. I love nappa though, I’m using my violet nappa Zhoe today, but I also think that athene is pretty and a little different too.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taimi said:


> I love the new fall colours! [emoji7] I’d love to have a midi Angel in either carmin nappa or iris athene. Which one you ladies prefer? The athene leather scratches quite easily, doesn’t it? I’m not in any rush, probably I go for it later in the fall. I love nappa though, I’m using my violet nappa Zhoe today, but I also think that athene is pretty and a little different too.
> 
> View attachment 4148602


The Carmen Nappa is gorgeous. My vote would be the Nappa just because the comments here lead me to believe Athene shows corner wear rather quickly.


----------



## Taimi

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Carmen Nappa is gorgeous. My vote would be the Nappa just because the comments here lead me to believe Athene shows corner wear rather quickly.



I suppose that too.. I have tested to scratch the athene leather samples with my fingernails and they scratch very easily compared to other leathers.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taimi said:


> I suppose that too.. I have tested to scratch the athene leather samples with my fingernails and they scratch very easily compared to other leathers.


The premature wear and the fact that it scratches easily are deal breakers for me, so I will never purchase a full size bag in athene. I am still open to purchasing a Penelope midi in athene though.


----------



## VanBod1525

I love athene but it is not a hard wearing leather IMO. It can scratch, gets corner wear and when the 'glazing' on the surface goes, it can get a little faded and dusty looking. It is lovely and light, and if you are not hard on your bags or have quite a few so that it can stay out of rotation for a while, it could be for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I suppose that too.. I have tested to scratch the athene leather samples with my fingernails and they scratch very easily compared to other leathers.


It is definitely more fragile than some of the other leathers. However, I have used one inside my purse for make up for at least two months, which means it is constantly being rubbed by other pouches, a tin of Altoids, iPhone, and whatever else I throw into the bag.  It has been treated probably as badly as a leather bag can be.  It has no actual "wear" except for the corners.  It does have some "marks" but I don't consider that wear, as such.  But then I am not one who is bothered about scratches or marks which are just natural leather use  to me.  
I certainly can understand though it it does bother you...you might not want to get that leather. Isn't it wonderful that we can all get what we like!!! Yea!!!

Here is my Penny midi in lipstick Athene.  I think it has held up pretty good.  Hope this helps you.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> It is definitely more fragile than some of the other leathers. However, I have used one inside my purse for make up for at least two months, which means it is constantly being rubbed by other pouches, a tin of Altoids, iPhone, and whatever else I throw into the bag.  It has been treated probably as badly as a leather bag can be.  It has no actual "wear" except for the corners.  It does have some "marks" but I don't consider that wear, as such.  But then I am not one who is bothered about scratches or marks which are just natural leather use  to me.
> I certainly can understand though it it does bother you...you might not want to get that leather. Isn't it wonderful that we can all get what we like!!! Yea!!!
> 
> Here is my Penny midi in lipstick Athene.  I think it has held up pretty good.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> View attachment 4148753
> View attachment 4148754



Thank you for the info, I think your Penny looks just gorgeous! [emoji4] I don’t mind a little wear here and there, as long as it’s not excessive. Your Penny looks still fabulous, so the leather doesn’t seem to be as prone to wear as I thought it would be. Hopefully I’ll get a leather sample sheet of the fall colours along with my orange little Miss M, that would help a lot. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the info, I think your Penny looks just gorgeous! [emoji4] I don’t mind a little wear here and there, as long as it’s not excessive. Your Penny looks still fabulous, so the leather doesn’t seem to be as prone to wear as I thought it would be. Hopefully I’ll get a leather sample sheet of the fall colours along with my orange little Miss M, that would help a lot. [emoji4]


Yes it always helps to have it in hand!!


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> Thank you for the info, I think your Penny looks just gorgeous! [emoji4] I don’t mind a little wear here and there, as long as it’s not excessive. Your Penny looks still fabulous, so the leather doesn’t seem to be as prone to wear as I thought it would be. Hopefully I’ll get a leather sample sheet of the fall colours along with my orange little Miss M, that would help a lot. [emoji4]


I have a Phoebe in avio athene and I throw it around, not careful to put it away. It doesn't really show wear. The "crackly" nature of the leather hides wear imo. I like this leather, but you need the right color. I am waiting for a sample in china blue with my order.


----------



## bonniekir

Taimi said:


> I love the new fall colours! [emoji7] I’d love to have a midi Angel in either carmin nappa or iris athene. Which one you ladies prefer? The athene leather scratches quite easily, doesn’t it? I’m not in any rush, probably I go for it later in the fall. I love nappa though, I’m using my violet nappa Zhoe today, but I also think that athene is pretty and a little different too.
> 
> View attachment 4148602



The Athene becomes softer with usage. I have 3 or 2 Calistas in Athene and once the shine wears off, it gets soft. The Calista model itself prevents very careful  use..it is meant to be a mulebag! But I don’t seem to find it at all prone to scratches at all. Could be signs of some wears ar the base, but mine are also placed on the floor at home. Now that the glaze is slowly wearing  off, I rub some leather lotion on it and buff it up.. this renews the bag when I feel like.. or if I have nothing else to do! 
I personally see it like to chose a more stiffer leather or a more relaxed leather. I know that Marco likes leathers holding well.. and so does the Athene and it ages well..imho ..


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I love athene but it is not a hard wearing leather IMO. It can scratch, gets corner wear and when the 'glazing' on the surface goes, it can get a little faded and dusty looking. It is lovely and light, and if you are not hard on your bags or have quite a few so that it can stay out of rotation for a while, it could be for you.



Yes, the glazing does wear off, but do you then use leather lotion? I remember in the BE days, how much this was done.. lol


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> It is definitely more fragile than some of the other leathers. However, I have used one inside my purse for make up for at least two months, which means it is constantly being rubbed by other pouches, a tin of Altoids, iPhone, and whatever else I throw into the bag.  It has been treated probably as badly as a leather bag can be.  It has no actual "wear" except for the corners.  It does have some "marks" but I don't consider that wear, as such.  But then I am not one who is bothered about scratches or marks which are just natural leather use  to me.
> I certainly can understand though it it does bother you...you might not want to get that leather. Isn't it wonderful that we can all get what we like!!! Yea!!!
> 
> Here is my Penny midi in lipstick Athene.  I think it has held up pretty good.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> View attachment 4148753
> View attachment 4148754



Now this is Red!! What a wonderful red too.. yes, it holds up really well, considering the usage! And still got the shine! 
It looks great!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> It is definitely more fragile than some of the other leathers. However, I have used one inside my purse for make up for at least two months, which means it is constantly being rubbed by other pouches, a tin of Altoids, iPhone, and whatever else I throw into the bag.  It has been treated probably as badly as a leather bag can be.  It has no actual "wear" except for the corners.  It does have some "marks" but I don't consider that wear, as such.  But then I am not one who is bothered about scratches or marks which are just natural leather use  to me.
> I certainly can understand though it it does bother you...you might not want to get that leather. Isn't it wonderful that we can all get what we like!!! Yea!!!
> 
> Here is my Penny midi in lipstick Athene.  I think it has held up pretty good.  Hope this helps you.
> 
> View attachment 4148753
> View attachment 4148754


I have a full size Penelope also in Lipstick Athene and use it as a wristlet/pouch when I go to the gym.  No issues so far--I've had it about 4 months and it got soaked in a sudden thunderstorm while walking back from the grocery store.  Dried out perfectly.   And isn't that red just POW?  I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Now this is Red!! What a wonderful red too.. yes, it holds up really well, considering the usage! And still got the shine!
> It looks great!



It IS indeed red, my favorite color.  i have not noticed any of the shine coming off; I. did not know that it  does.  But that is fine.

The beauty of these different leathers is how they age... some get softer, some change in color a little, some retain their shapes, others lose them, some lose their shine.  Like people they all have their different characteristics.  But the fact remains that they all change in some way.  Anyone expecting a leather bag to remain exactly as it was on the day they got it, will be disappointed. So I encourage everyone who posts that they are worried about a scratch or a mark to relax and enjoy their bags.  BTW, every time I look into the mirror I see a new "mark." I have learned to celebrate these signs of a life lived.

Hugs


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have a full size Penelope also in Lipstick Athene and use it as a wristlet/pouch when I go to the gym.  No issues so far--I've had it about 4 months and it got soaked in a sudden thunderstorm while walking back from the grocery store.  Dried out perfectly.   And isn't that red just POW?  I love it.


I do as well.  It is a true lipstick red.  The first one I bought had a defective leather issue, so sweet MM made that right ,as he always does, and sent me a new one. I offered to return the old one, but he said to keep it. So I have two of these red lovelies.  One is in a bag in the closet so when this one wears out, I have a back up, lol.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Anyone expecting a leather bag to remain exactly as it was on the day they got it, will be disappointed. So I encourage everyone who posts that they are worried about a scratch or a mark to relax and enjoy their bags.



I don't think anyone said they expect a bag to remain exactly the same over time, but different leathers have different qualities. If it scratches easily, and you don't like scratches then it's probably not the best leather for you. If it's a stiffer leather, and you like slouchiness then, maybe that won't work. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some qualities work for some, and others do not.  I'm glad there are so many choices offered, so everyone is happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don't think anyone said they expect a bag to remain exactly the same over time, but different leathers have different qualities. If it scratches easily, and you don't like scratches then it's probably not the best leather for you. If it's a stiffer leather, and you like slouchiness then, maybe that won't work. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some qualities work for some, and others do not.  I'm glad there are so many choices offered, so everyone is happy.


I agree totally.  I am referring to some posters in other forums who posted that they have really nice bags that have never been out of their dust bags because they are terrified that they will get a mark on them.  I totally understand if a certain leather does not work for someone. I did not express myself very well which happens often, lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think Athene looks like balenciaga leathers - they get better with age and look cooler with wear! There are also protectors for leather finishes available to buy if you're worried about corners!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Yes, the glazing does wear off, but do you then use leather lotion? I remember in the BE days, how much this was done.. lol


I haven't had to use leather lotion yet. My MM bags are all holding up too well, lol. I only have the one Athene. The rest are all leather that I know can take a bashing. My current two favourite loves are the Tuscania and the Aquila Matte. Got a new to me Dark Brown Calista - sweet heaven it is a lovely bag!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I haven't had to use leather lotion yet. My MM bags are all holding up too well, lol. I only have the one Athene. The rest are all leather that I know can take a bashing. My current two favourite loves are the Tuscania and the Aquila Matte. Got a new to me Dark Brown Calista - sweet heaven it is a lovely bag!!



Lol.. mine as well! Tuscania and Aquila are so hardy!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

bonniekir said:


> Lol.. mine as well! Tuscania and Aquila are so hardy!!



I am not careful with my merinos Penny messenger at all. I’ve had it for about 1.5 hrs, use it 3-4 times a week, and it looks almost pristine. And I’ve done no treatment to the leather.   Merinos feels so soft and smooshy but it’s hardy.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think Athene looks like balenciaga leathers - they get better with age and look cooler with wear! There are also protectors for leather finishes available to buy if you're worried about corners!



I think Tuscania looks and feel more like Bal’s leather, JMHO.


----------



## vink

My favorite leathers are Aquila Matte and Tuscania, too.


----------



## Taimi

Thank you all so much for your help! [emoji4] I have quite a few bags in rotation, so I suppose it doesn’t really matter if the athene leather would be a little more prone to wear, and obviously it isn’t as much as I thought it would be. So at this point I’ll make my decision when I see the leather samples which I hopefully get with my order. [emoji4]


----------



## VanBod1525

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am not careful with my merinos Penny messenger at all. I’ve had it for about 1.5 hrs, use it 3-4 times a week, and it looks almost pristine. And I’ve done no treatment to the leather.   Merinos feels so soft and smooshy but it’s hardy.


Totally agree, Merinos is amazing. I have several bags in this leather. It was my top fave but has dropped down a bit after the other two. Definitely these are my top 3.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> I think Tuscania looks and feel more like Bal’s leather, JMHO.


Ah, I never got a swatch of tuscania! It looks amazing based on this thread though!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ah, I never got a swatch of tuscania! It looks amazing based on this thread though!



It is. Ask for the swatches. I’m sure Marco will be willing. If you like Bal leather, you must try this leather.


----------



## Kylacove

I have a dilemma I hope you ladies can help me with. On a Grande Aura I ordered I didn't get the longer strap I requested. As I added a top handle I thought the longer strap needed to be messenger length. Marco was a dear and sent a replacement strap, but the ends have clips that won't work on the Aura . Should I just re-order the correct strap or use bag as is ? Sell the extra strap on BSM? I almost hate to tell Marco .


----------



## Taimi

Kylacove said:


> I have a dilemma I hope you ladies can help me with. On a Grande Aura I ordered I didn't get the longer strap I requested. As I added a top handle I thought the longer strap needed to be messenger length. Marco was a dear and sent a replacement strap, but the ends have clips that won't work on the Aura . Should I just re-order the correct strap or use bag as is ? Sell the extra strap on BSM? I almost hate to tell Marco .



I think you should tell Marco and get the longer strap you ordered and paid for. I wonder why he sent you the wrong strap with clips, maybe he didn’t remember you had a grande Aura? He so busy. But you should get what you ordered so I would contact him again. It’s not your fault that you received the wrong ones. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have cracked the code on heavy vachetta bags! These little tulipano inner bags in dark green and river vachetta are so not heavy. (800g? 1.7lb if kitchen scale memory serves) And I can fit as much in as a Daphne.  I love them with charms and decorative novelty straps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

also check out this amazing match! Got the strap from the coach outlet North of the strip in Vegas, and it goes so perfectly with taupe nabuk midi Minerva. Sigh.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also check out this amazing match! Got the strap from the coach outlet North of the strip in Vegas, and it goes so perfectly with taupe nabuk midi Minerva. Sigh.


Wow, truly a perfect match!


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151115
> 
> 
> I have cracked the code on heavy vachetta bags! These little tulipano inner bags in dark green and river vachetta are so not heavy. (800g? 1.7lb if kitchen scale memory serves) And I can fit as much in as a Daphne.  I love them with charms and decorative novelty straps.


Did you order just the inner bag? I didnt know you could do that. [emoji848]


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also check out this amazing match! Got the strap from the coach outlet North of the strip in Vegas, and it goes so perfectly with taupe nabuk midi Minerva. Sigh.


That looks great!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151115
> 
> 
> I have cracked the code on heavy vachetta bags! These little tulipano inner bags in dark green and river vachetta are so not heavy. (800g? 1.7lb if kitchen scale memory serves) And I can fit as much in as a Daphne.  I love them with charms and decorative novelty straps.


Cute!


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Did you order just the inner bag? I didnt know you could do that. [emoji848]



Yes, you can order the outer and inner bags for the Tulipano separately. It’s a great way to mix and match!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yes and so affordable.  135 for little tulipano inner I believe, and 150 for the full size tulipano inner bag.  That’s barely more than a phoebe and you get the full proper handbag experience.  The inner bag is a great little basic purse that works as a small bag, even more than fine crossbody, but tons more room than penny messenger, for example.  Since I’m moving more towards wanting very simplistic, classic purses in great leather with the potential to change up the look with different straps and charms, it’s a great option for me if I can’t afford at that moment to buy a little tulipano, for example.  Plus a fraction (half?) of the weight of a little tulipano.  Okay maybe not half the weight but significantly lighter.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So 400 g without charm and strap, but 600g or 1lb 5oz all dressed up. 1lb 7oz for the blue one because the strap is wide leather.

824g for the little tulipano in nappa, so yeah they are half the weight, even in vachetta.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Here’s how you can see the size similarity.  Wider at the top but narrower at the bottom.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Yes, you can order the outer and inner bags for the Tulipano separately. It’s a great way to mix and match!


I had no idea! That's a good thing or I might have gone over board during the last sale. [emoji28] 





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes and so affordable.  135 for little tulipano inner I believe, and 150 for the full size tulipano inner bag.  That’s barely more than a phoebe and you get the full proper handbag experience.  The inner bag is a great little basic purse that works as a small bag, even more than fine crossbody, but tons more room than penny messenger, for example.  Since I’m moving more towards wanting very simplistic, classic purses in great leather with the potential to change up the look with different straps and charms, it’s a great option for me if I can’t afford at that moment to buy a little tulipano, for example.  Plus a fraction (half?) of the weight of a little tulipano.  Okay maybe not half the weight but significantly lighter.


Those are really great prices! How big is the full size Tulipano inner?  With the little tulipano, I may actually try a bag in vachetta. Now to think of a possible color. [emoji848]


----------



## DesigningStyle

Is this coming from Marco?   Is he using FedEx and is this his shipping location?  
I just got a voice mail message regarding an Italy deliver via FedEx.  I am rather sure my MM handbag is the only item I have coming from Italy.


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Is this coming from Marco?   Is he using FedEx and is this his shipping location?
> I just got a voice mail message regarding an Italy deliver via FedEx.  I am rather sure my MM handbag is the only item I have coming from Italy.
> 
> View attachment 4151368


This is exactlly what I got with my last MM bag.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> I have a dilemma I hope you ladies can help me with. On a Grande Aura I ordered I didn't get the longer strap I requested. As I added a top handle I thought the longer strap needed to be messenger length. Marco was a dear and sent a replacement strap, but the ends have clips that won't work on the Aura . Should I just re-order the correct strap or use bag as is ? Sell the extra strap on BSM? I almost hate to tell Marco .


I agree with Taimi, do contact Marco again -- they must've just forgotten or mistaken what bag you had ordered, and since they sent you a wrong strap again, you should contact them to get it corrected. It's not your fault after all, as Taimi pointed out, and I'm sure Marco will make it right.


----------



## starkfan

DesigningStyle said:


> Is this coming from Marco?   Is he using FedEx and is this his shipping location?
> I just got a voice mail message regarding an Italy deliver via FedEx.  I am rather sure my MM handbag is the only item I have coming from Italy.
> 
> View attachment 4151368


I got the same shipping origin location with my last MM delivery too -- my tracking number came via text message and not voicemail, though, although that could be because I'm located in Asia, not the US.


----------



## Kylacove

I did contact Marco and explained in detail what strap and what length I wanted . He's making it right. I just felt bad because this is the 2nd time he had to remake the straps. He told me once he had too many purses in his head, lol. I was just surprised when my Grande Aura straps showed up with snap hooks in the end.


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> Is this coming from Marco?   Is he using FedEx and is this his shipping location?
> I just got a voice mail message regarding an Italy deliver via FedEx.  I am rather sure my MM handbag is the only item I have coming from Italy.
> 
> View attachment 4151368


Is this an order from the last sale already? [emoji41]


----------



## mleleigh

Who else is dreaming of Autumn / Winter styles? 

Marco really spoils us with frequent style releases! I am now jaded - most other brands release new styles sooooo slowly (in comparison).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Where the beep are they? Seriously!! I have no purchasing power in the coming weeks but I wanna see!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Fall collections are trickling out across all brands!! I'm sure it's coming soon and I'm so excited!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> My favorite leathers are Aquila Matte and Tuscania, too.



Uh oh... now I have to try these!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Uh oh... now I have to try these!!!


Yep, two leathers that I have nothing in, lol.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Uh oh... now I have to try these!!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Yep, two leathers that I have nothing in, lol.



Then you two really should try them. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Then you two really should try them. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Vink you are a bad influence!!!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink you are a bad influence!!!






[emoji41][emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4151115
> 
> 
> I have cracked the code on heavy vachetta bags! These little tulipano inner bags in dark green and river vachetta are so not heavy. (800g? 1.7lb if kitchen scale memory serves) And I can fit as much in as a Daphne.  I love them with charms and decorative novelty straps.



I am totally inspired by this! Over the last year I have snagged a couple wide straps and have really liked the extra options for styling. The inner tulipano is exactly what I need for a basic bag, too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> I am totally inspired by this! Over the last year I have snagged a couple wide straps and have really liked the extra options for styling. The inner tulipano is exactly what I need for a basic bag, too.



You are so welcome!! I mean roomy vachetta purse at under one pound/half a kilo??? It's pretty much a game changer right? 

I painted the edges with nail polish.


----------



## DesigningStyle

carterazo said:


> Is this an order from the last sale already? [emoji41]


I ordered July 12.  So I believe that was the last sale...but not sure!


----------



## DesigningStyle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I painted the edges with nail polish.



The edges of the leather?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> The edges of the leather?



Yes the raw edges of the leather.


----------



## DesigningStyle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes the raw edges of the leather.


I am not sure how safe it is to use nail polish on leather. Either way it is done.  You might want to consider edge paint next time.  https://www.rmleathersupply.com/products/vernis-edge-paint-made-in-france
Here is a guide:  http://www.goldbarkleather.com/sourceblog/how-to-use-edge-paint


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

DesigningStyle said:


> I am not sure how safe it is to use nail polish on leather. Either way it is done.  You might want to consider edge paint next time.  https://www.rmleathersupply.com/products/vernis-edge-paint-made-in-france
> Here is a guide:  http://www.goldbarkleather.com/sourceblog/how-to-use-edge-paint



Probably you are right but I really liked the colors I had handy so I just went for it. If it doesn't go well I can always remove it and do regular edge paint.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> I am totally inspired by this! Over the last year I have snagged a couple wide straps and have really liked the extra options for styling. The inner tulipano is exactly what I need for a basic bag, too.



Do you like the zipper on the tupilano inside?  This is an insanely great idea for a “little hauler” esp. w the heavier leather, like vachetta


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Do you like the zipper on the tupilano inside?  This is an insanely great idea for a “little hauler” esp. w the heavier leather, like vachetta



I know; I'm a genius. [emoji12]

The zipper is fine for me.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You are so welcome!! I mean roomy vachetta purse at under one pound/half a kilo??? It's pretty much a game changer right?
> 
> I painted the edges with nail polish.



I love your edge painting!
Really this is a great idea. I have been gazing at the green vachetta for ages trying to figure out what bag it would be best in - this might just be it.


----------



## southernbelle43

I could not resist posting after all of the comments on the green vacchetta.  This bag is hard to get into when you are carrying it, it is heavy and it has no outside pocket.  You would think these things would be deal breakers.  BUT it is so gorgeous that these things do not bother me.  I would not take it on a long walking or shopping trip, but for all other times, I really enjoy it.  Sometimes I get out of my comfort zone and just go for it. LOL


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vachetta really is awesome!  And it REALLY kicks ass when the purse is only a pound.  Although my taupe vachetta angelica rocks too, even at double or triple the weight.


----------



## HermesHope

My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life
> 
> View attachment 4152660


Really pretty, both the scarf and the bag.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4152660


OMG I love this bag. Gorgeous leather. I hope Marco introduces smaller versions of this bag.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies!! I think I found my The One. Sauro tan bespoke group order finally came and was she worth the wait. Siena with extended handles for shoulder carry in taupe pebbled and gold HW. She’s so amazing


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!! I think I found my The One. Sauro tan bespoke group order finally came and was she worth the wait. Siena with extended handles for shoulder carry in taupe pebbled and gold HW. She’s so amazing


Wow that came out perfect. You have such a talent for bespoke bags!  I love it.  Hope you will post a picture of that on the MM site.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life
> 
> View attachment 4152660


Omg, so beautiful, both bag and scarf. And the color of that leather!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!! I think I found my The One. Sauro tan bespoke group order finally came and was she worth the wait. Siena with extended handles for shoulder carry in taupe pebbled and gold HW. She’s so amazing


So cool!! The taupe and sauro tan look awesome together. Do you find the handles bother you when wearing with the strap?


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cool!! The taupe and sauro tan look awesome together. Do you find the handles bother you when wearing with the strap?


Thank you! They do stick out a bit but two things make me not worry much: 1) I asked for longer straps precisely because I am 100% shoulder bag kind of gal so I will probably just have a strap for decoration and 2) even though it's Vacchetta, they should relax with time, since they staying upright due to leather, there is no piping. 
I am actually seriously amazed by how light and compact this bag is - I tested her with a laptop, books, etc, and she still didn't feel super heavy. And that's despite those two being the heaviest leathers in Marco's collection, she's probably so light in Merinos! 
The only thing I wished for, but now realize I didn't communicate to Marco efficiently was to have the strap/band element that wraps around the bag also be in Sauro Tan. But that's a minor thing, and the bag, if anything, looks more streamlined as is.


----------



## vink

HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life
> 
> View attachment 4152660



That’s such a perfect match! I’m glad you like the end result.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Who is waiting for a sale order! Post the exact bag you are waiting to arrive here:


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> I could not resist posting after all of the comments on the green vacchetta.  This bag is hard to get into when you are carrying it, it is heavy and it has no outside pocket.  You would think these things would be deal breakers.  BUT it is so gorgeous that these things do not bother me.  I would not take it on a long walking or shopping trip, but for all other times, I really enjoy it.  Sometimes I get out of my comfort zone and just go for it. LOL
> View attachment 4152341


Gorgeous!  I'm definitely glad I managed to get my bag in green vacchetta too! Re: the weight, have you considered using a different wider strap with it? That can definitely help with weight distribution and making a bag more comfortable for longer walking days...



HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life
> 
> View attachment 4152660


Great bag and nice match with your scarf! Sorry to hear there's been a bit of a saga behind it, but I'm glad it's all worked out! 



TotinScience said:


> Ladies!! I think I found my The One. Sauro tan bespoke group order finally came and was she worth the wait. Siena with extended handles for shoulder carry in taupe pebbled and gold HW. She’s so amazing


Lovely combination! That's a great idea to extend the handles too, I somehow find that shoulder carrying a bag makes it so much easier to get into when you're on the go...


----------



## TotinScience

Finally got to wear Teal Diamond/pewter phoebe for a date with the husband


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm definitely glad I managed to get my bag in green vacchetta too! Re: the weight, have you considered using a different wider strap with it? That can definitely help with weight distribution and making a bag more comfortable for longer walking days...


Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## djfmn

My gorgeous new Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei. I have 3 Little Tulipanos one in amethyst, the new one in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei and the trade of the diamond leather mixed one in pewter and platinum. I really love the single color Little Tulipanos although having said that I really do like the diamond leather in two colors. I highly recommend the Little Tulipano it is a great style.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My gorgeous new Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei. I have 3 Little Tulipanos one in amethyst, the new one in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei and the trade of the diamond leather mixed one in pewter and platinum. I really love the single color Little Tulipanos although having said that I really do like the diamond leather in two colors. I highly recommend the Little Tulipano it is a great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154537


This is so pretty! [emoji7] 
I wish I had requested a sample of this leather with my order.


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> Ladies!! I think I found my The One. Sauro tan bespoke group order finally came and was she worth the wait. Siena with extended handles for shoulder carry in taupe pebbled and gold HW. She’s so amazing



This combos really  suits eachother well. It is great with the extended handles , so shoulder wear is possible. I understand why you are excited over the outcome of the bag. Congratulation!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> My gorgeous new Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei. I have 3 Little Tulipanos one in amethyst, the new one in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei and the trade of the diamond leather mixed one in pewter and platinum. I really love the single color Little Tulipanos although having said that I really do like the diamond leather in two colors. I highly recommend the Little Tulipano it is a great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154537



This looks super cute!! I also find the Tulipano style gorgeous and at the same time practical with the two in one style! My oldest son is househunting, so I had the chance just to bring out the inner bag with me.. for a difference. Or else I would have used the penelope messenger. But the Tulipano worked out very well ! 
Congrats with your lovely bags!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi I received my orders today! 

Noticed one of my order the little muse one corner isn’t glued/stitched down compared to the other corners. Are you guys able to tell me whether this is something I should be worried about?


----------



## yellow_tulip

And this is my other order the mini zhoe in orange nappa leather. Thank you to those that helped push me to order an ‘out there’ colour, at least for me! I can’t wait for summer now.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Me again sorry for the photo bombing! I figured I’ll post a group photo of my mm bags


----------



## Farfelue63

I received my Diva 10 days ago (at work, but I was on vacation) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 in Bluette Merino, silver HW, Light Blue lining, wider messenger strap


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

That bluette is so stunning


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I actually put all my purses up on shelves and in the main area with  more than half of my collection, there are 22 bags and 11 of them are Massaccesi. Here they are. Also my little clutches are here and again half are Massaccesi:



BUT I'm waiting for amethyst pompei Angelica and mud Verona midi soulmate so my count will increase to 13 and 2 clutches. 13 out of 40 total is by far the most of a single brand!  Second most represented bag brand would be Laurel Dasso, I'll have 5 of hers soon. Plus two WOCs. 

Sorry the group photo doesn't show off each bag very well but I do not have enough shelf space! I'm getting my handy friend to come help me plan the wall space in my walk in closet to include more bag display shelf space than I have now. I want to be able to admire each one! 

I think I'm really complete on MM  for a long time assuming that there's nothing in the new collections in small/med size with soft structure that I adore. 

I do have room for one more midi Selene zip one day in the far future and I have in my mind's eye white nappa or midnight Tuscania ... And lively pink pebbled in a zhoe or similar (little tulipano inner bag?) would really work for me because I have a wide strap from Michael kors in that color that has no bag to mate with. 

But those things can totally wait -even an entire year -until the next major sale, and a slew of new models come out.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> OMG I love this bag. Gorgeous leather. I hope Marco introduces smaller versions of this bag.


A midi or even mini Victoria would definitely be on my wish list.  Love the style but it’s just too big for me


----------



## Devyn Danielle

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi I received my orders today!
> 
> Noticed one of my order the little muse one corner isn’t glued/stitched down compared to the other corners. Are you guys able to tell me whether this is something I should be worried about?


All of my Muse corners are stitched down. I'd let him know. I know with small things like that, he may just say take it to a local repair shop, and send him a copy of the bill for reimbursement.


----------



## starkfan

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi I received my orders today!
> 
> Noticed one of my order the little muse one corner isn’t glued/stitched down compared to the other corners. Are you guys able to tell me whether this is something I should be worried about?


I just checked my Little Muse (also in Everose Glitter Pompei), and most of my corners look like the other 3 -- 1 corner does have a _smidge_ of the folded leather peeking out, but I think less so than in the pic you have circled.

I would assume that the stitching of the base has still gone through the pieces of leather that have been folded at the bottom, but I would email Marco just to get that confirmation / peace of mind. If he says take it to a local repair shop (as Devyn has mentioned), then you'd have that certainty too. Do check in with Marco to see what he says!


----------



## bonniekir

yellow_tulip said:


> Me again sorry for the photo bombing! I figured I’ll post a group photo of my mm bags



You have lovely group of bags in different colours!  All very nice.. Congrats!!


----------



## bonniekir

Farfelue63 said:


> I received my Diva 10 days ago (at work, but I was on vacation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Bluette Merino, silver HW, Light Blue lining, wider messenger strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155011



A beatiful blue.. and the style is great and timeless.. congrats!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Farfelue63 said:


> I received my Diva 10 days ago (at work, but I was on vacation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Bluette Merino, silver HW, Light Blue lining, wider messenger strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155011


I am glad to see this. It is really pretty.  We have had few reviews on the Diva and I have always been interested in how much it holds, how it carries, etc.  I would love to hear more about it after you have carried it!  The color is awesome.


----------



## yellow_tulip

bonniekir said:


> You have lovely group of bags in different colours!  All very nice.. Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## TotinScience

bonniekir said:


> This combos really  suits eachother well. It is great with the extended handles , so shoulder wear is possible. I understand why you are excited over the outcome of the bag. Congratulation!!


Thank you! Funny story - I got inspired to get longer straps on this Siena by a... 20 dollar duffel bag I use for swimming. It is shaped very much like Siena - a rectangular bag with 2 zippered compartments meant to keep wet and dry items separate and it has straps of about 10 inch drop. It's very comfortable to carry and things stay organized. So I took a chance with that approach and am very happy with a result of a... much more expensive Siena  .


----------



## yellow_tulip

Thank you @Devyn Danielle and @starkfan i will email Marco and see what he says.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4155028
> 
> So I actually put all my purses up on shelves and in the main area with  more than half of my collection, there are 22 bags and 11 of them are Massaccesi. Here they are. Also my little clutches are here and again half are Massaccesi:
> View attachment 4155034
> 
> 
> BUT I'm waiting for amethyst pompei Angelica and mud Verona midi soulmate so my count will increase to 13 and 2 clutches. 13 out of 40 total is by far the most of a single brand!  Second most represented bag brand would be Laurel Dasso, I'll have 5 of hers soon. Plus two WOCs.
> 
> Sorry the group photo doesn't show off each bag very well but I do not have enough shelf space! I'm getting my handy friend to come help me plan the wall space in my walk in closet to include more bag display shelf space than I have now. I want to be able to admire each one!
> 
> I think I'm really complete on MM  for a long time assuming that there's nothing in the new collections in small/med size with soft structure that I adore.
> 
> I do have room for one more midi Selene zip one day in the far future and I have in my mind's eye white nappa or midnight Tuscania ... And lively pink pebbled in a zhoe or similar (little tulipano inner bag?) would really work for me because I have a wide strap from Michael kors in that color that has no bag to mate with.
> 
> But those things can totally wait -even an entire year -until the next major sale, and a slew of new models come out.



What the sweet shiny little clutch in the photo.???


----------



## Coastal jewel

I so.... do not “need” another purse..  Black vachetta Zhoe legend should be making her way across the pond soon...  but... there is the perfectly sweet Selene midi zip in some gorgeous plum color with gunmetal on EBay...  ok.  I.  Will.  Stop.. looking.  Someone Please buy this!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> What the sweet shiny little clutch in the photo.???



There's a Tumi flight bag, a Laurel Dasso WOC, a vintage crocodile WOC I painted pale gold, a metallic blue Phoebe and a pewter diamond Penelope.


----------



## Coastal jewel

It’s the pewter phoebe...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s the pewter phoebe...



Yes that is a stunning little bag!!


----------



## Farfelue63

HopelessBagGirl said:


> That bluette is so stunning





bonniekir said:


> A beatiful blue.. and the style is great and timeless.. congrats!!





southernbelle43 said:


> I am glad to see this. It is really pretty.  We have had few reviews on the Diva and I have always been interested in how much it holds, how it carries, etc.  I would love to hear more about it after you have carried it!  The color is awesome.


Thank you ladies 
Not 100% sure about the light blue lining!
I haven't carried it yet, but I'll let you know @southernbelle43


----------



## southernbelle43

Farfelue63 said:


> Thank you ladies
> Not 100% sure about the light blue lining!
> I haven't carried it yet, but I'll let you know @southernbelle43


i love the lining!  It is bright and cheerful looking.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> i love the lining!  It is bright and cheerful looking.



I agree. The light blue lining looks amazing next to bluette.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love the reveals!  Are people getting bags from the “big sale” yet?  I’m not patient!  And I totally love the taupe pebbled w Sauron tan vachetta.


----------



## Farfelue63

southernbelle43 said:


> i love the lining!  It is bright and cheerful looking.





Sickgrl13 said:


> I agree. The light blue lining looks amazing next to bluette.


Ha ha, thank you, you reassure me! 
Maybe it's because I expected a very light blue , more like a sky blue , but this one works 


Coastal jewel said:


> Love the reveals!  Are people getting bags from the “big sale” yet?  I’m not patient!  And I totally love the taupe pebbled w Sauron tan vachetta.


My Diva is from the big sale , I received it 2 weeks after the order by FedEx without any tracking information ( sms, mail, call... nothing!). Fortunately I had given my work address because I was not at home this week!


----------



## Farfelue63

southernbelle43 said:


> i love the lining!  It is bright and cheerful looking.





Sickgrl13 said:


> I agree. The light blue lining looks amazing next to bluette.


Ha ha, thank you, you reassure me! 
Maybe it's because I expected a very light blue , more like a sky blue , but this one works 


Coastal jewel said:


> Love the reveals!  Are people getting bags from the “big sale” yet?  I’m not patient!  And I totally love the taupe pebbled w Sauron tan vachetta.


My Diva is from the big sale , I received it 2 weeks after the order by FedEx without any tracking information ( sms, mail, call... nothing!). Fortunately I had given my work address because I was not at home this week!


----------



## Farfelue63

Ooopss, sorry for the multiples posts


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Me again sorry for the photo bombing! I figured I’ll post a group photo of my mm bags


I love this photo. What color is the little Muse.


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> I received my Diva 10 days ago (at work, but I was on vacation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Bluette Merino, silver HW, Light Blue lining, wider messenger strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155011


I love this Diva the leather is amazing and I love the lining. I have a dark grey Diva it is such a great style. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## carterazo

Farfelue63 said:


> I received my Diva 10 days ago (at work, but I was on vacation)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in Bluette Merino, silver HW, Light Blue lining, wider messenger strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155011


What a stunning color!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Congrats in such a beauty! [emoji253] 

 If you got it ten days ago, that means my order should show up soon... [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4155028
> 
> So I actually put all my purses up on shelves and in the main area with  more than half of my collection, there are 22 bags and 11 of them are Massaccesi. Here they are. Also my little clutches are here and again half are Massaccesi:
> View attachment 4155034
> 
> 
> BUT I'm waiting for amethyst pompei Angelica and mud Verona midi soulmate so my count will increase to 13 and 2 clutches. 13 out of 40 total is by far the most of a single brand!  Second most represented bag brand would be Laurel Dasso, I'll have 5 of hers soon. Plus two WOCs.
> 
> Sorry the group photo doesn't show off each bag very well but I do not have enough shelf space! I'm getting my handy friend to come help me plan the wall space in my walk in closet to include more bag display shelf space than I have now. I want to be able to admire each one!
> 
> I think I'm really complete on MM  for a long time assuming that there's nothing in the new collections in small/med size with soft structure that I adore.
> 
> I do have room for one more midi Selene zip one day in the far future and I have in my mind's eye white nappa or midnight Tuscania ... And lively pink pebbled in a zhoe or similar (little tulipano inner bag?) would really work for me because I have a wide strap from Michael kors in that color that has no bag to mate with.
> 
> But those things can totally wait -even an entire year -until the next major sale, and a slew of new models come out.


Great collection!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> I love this photo. What color is the little Muse.


It is the blush pompei.


----------



## yellow_tulip

yellow_tulip said:


> Thank you @Devyn Danielle and @starkfan i will email Marco and see what he says.


So I emailed Marco and he replied saying don’t worry about it, the leather will soften overtime and that gap will disappear. I’ll just enjoy it


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> So I emailed Marco and he replied saying don’t worry about it, the leather will soften overtime and that gap will disappear. I’ll just enjoy it



Is it cool or what to be able to email the designer of your quality bag and get a personal response!Contrast this with Hermes who makes a customer crawl and beg for a bag and then tells you they do not have the style you want or the color you want, take it or leave it. And just to clarify, I don’t have an Hermes bag, I just enjoy reading the forum and am astonished at how the customers are treated.


----------



## yellow_tulip

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it cool or what to be able to email the designer of your quality bag and get a personal response!Contrast this with Hermes who makes a customer crawl and beg for a bag and then tells you they do not have the style you want or the color you want, take it or leave it. And just to clarify, I don’t have an Hermes bag, I just enjoy reading the forum and am astonished at how the customers are treated.


Definitely cool especially when I receive a reply within a couple of hours of contacting him! I too can’t believe how hard Hermès makes it for customers to BUY their bags. I mean c’mon they aren’t exactly giving it away for free ‍♀️


----------



## Sickgrl13

Farfelue63 said:


> Ha ha, thank you, you reassure me!
> Maybe it's because I expected a very light blue , more like a sky blue , but this one works
> 
> My Diva is from the big sale , I received it 2 weeks after the order by FedEx without any tracking information ( sms, mail, call... nothing!). Fortunately I had given my work address because I was not at home this week!


I noticed that the last two shipments I've received from Marco have not provided any heads up of the tracking number and shipping date.  Its nice to try and coordinate when I am home to receive the package and not suffer through 24 hours of waiting for redelivery!


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> I noticed that the last two shipments I've received from Marco have not provided any heads up of the tracking number and shipping date.  Its nice to try and coordinate when I am home to receive the package and not suffer through 24 hours of waiting for redelivery!


Marco told me it's the Fedex, he's been trying to get them to provide customers that is not happening for some reason. He's being his sweet self and is trying to fix it


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> Marco told me it's the Fedex, he's been trying to get them to provide customers that is not happening for some reason. He's being his sweet self and is trying to fix it



Yes, fedex is terrible in updating tracking info once the parcel enters the destination country. 
While sent by regular postal service the tracking number is updated with a new one after entering, so it fits with the destination country.


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> Yes, fedex is terrible in updating tracking info once the parcel enters the destination country.
> While sent by regular postal service the tracking number is updated with a new one after entering, so it fits with the destination country.


In the UK I always seem to to get the tracking notice just a  day before or on the actual day it’s due for delivery, which can be frustrating to manage! However Marco does use a premium service so the parcel arrives very quickly after he’s sent it.


----------



## carterazo

Has anyone been notified by MM that the bags are on their way, but have no idea when they will show up? In the past, MM has always sent a notification with a link for tracking. I get the impression that this time none have been sent. Is this correct?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> In the UK I always seem to to get the tracking notice just a  day before or on the actual day it’s due for delivery, which can be frustrating to manage! However Marco does use a premium service so the parcel arrives very quickly after he’s sent it.


This happened with my last order. I’m in the US, and received a text saying my order would be delivered the next day. That was a nice surprise!


----------



## djfmn

I am hoping for some smaller bags in the MM fall collection. I find that I am using smaller bags now that I am not working full time in an office. The exception being my midi Selenes which are the most usable easy to carry totes IMHO. I love love love the midi Selenes whenever I am in a hurry and need a bag I grab a midi Selene. I have a lead Africa a black pebbled and an amaranto red one. They are extremely versatile a great all round bag. I now only have one midi Soulmate out of 6 - my peachy pink one which I absolute love.  My daughter wanted the bronze one and another friend wanted the Africa blue one and also the cream one. I traded the cobalt blue for a diamond leather Little Tulipano which I love and I recently sold the ochre nubuck midi Soulmate to a lovely lady in Canada and I know she will enjoy it. I like the midi Soulmate as a style but I seem to prefer carrying my Zhoes, Auras, Angelicas, Daphne., Litte Muse and Little Tulipanos. After this long winded post I have convinced myself that I will wait to see if there are any new Little bags introduced otherwise I might just have to get another Little Muse in one of the great new fall leathers or possibly the Teal nappa which is still calling to me.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> I am hoping for some smaller bags in the MM fall collection. I find that I am using smaller bags now that I am not working full time in an office. The exception being my midi Selenes which are the most usable easy to carry totes IMHO. I love love love the midi Selenes whenever I am in a hurry and need a bag I grab a midi Selene. I have a lead Africa a black pebbled and an amaranto red one. They are extremely versatile a great all round bag. I now only have one midi Soulmate out of 6 - my peachy pink one which I absolute love.  My daughter wanted the bronze one and another friend wanted the Africa blue one and also the cream one. I traded the cobalt blue for a diamond leather Little Tulipano which I love and I recently sold the ochre nubuck midi Soulmate to a lovely lady in Canada and I know she will enjoy it. I like the midi Soulmate as a style but I seem to prefer carrying my Zhoes, Auras, Angelicas, Daphne., Litte Muse and Little Tulipanos. After this long winded post I have convinced myself that I will wait to see if there are any new Little bags introduced otherwise I might just have to get another Little Muse in one of the great new fall leathers or possibly the Teal nappa which is still calling to me.


I look forward to some smaller slouchy bags! I think Penelope messenger and midi Sabrina are the only smaller bags that slouch. Most are quite structured!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I look forward to some smaller slouchy bags! I think Penelope messenger and midi Sabrina are the only smaller bags that slouch. Most are quite structured!


I agree although I will take structured or unstructured smaller bags. I love the Little Tulipano it is structured and so is the Zhoe and Aura and I like all of them. All I want is small!!!


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> I love this Diva the leather is amazing and I love the lining. I have a dark grey Diva it is such a great style. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.





carterazo said:


> What a stunning color!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Congrats in such a beauty! [emoji253]
> 
> If you got it ten days ago, that means my order should show up soon... [emoji28]


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

Farfelue63 said:


> Thank you


Hey I am in for small and slouchy too!


----------



## coach943

carterazo said:


> Has anyone been notified by MM that the bags are on their way, but have no idea when they will show up? In the past, MM has always sent a notification with a link for tracking. I get the impression that this time none have been sent. Is this correct?


I got a phone call from FedEx with the tracking number and delivery information.

ETA: The FedEx website also let me pre-sign for the package. I previously didn't have that option when I got a shipment from MM.


----------



## bonniekir

HermesHope said:


> My new Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather wearing my favourite scarf - Hermès Jaguar Quetzal. This has been a bit of a saga, but Marco sorted everything out and it arrived today at last! The matching and blending between the bag and the scarf are perfect in real life
> 
> View attachment 4152660



I am liking this model more and more! Your scarf suits your new bag so well!! What lovely colours!!
Congratulations with your new addition!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> My gorgeous new Little Tulipano in Sugar Cane Shimmer Pompei. I have 3 Little Tulipanos one in amethyst, the new one in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei and the trade of the diamond leather mixed one in pewter and platinum. I really love the single color Little Tulipanos although having said that I really do like the diamond leather in two colors. I highly recommend the Little Tulipano it is a great style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4154537



Dj, Now that youhave the more structured version of the Tulipano and a more ‘floppy’ type.. can you feel the difference in wearing the two?
Do you feel a huge difference?


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I am hoping for some smaller bags in the MM fall collection. I find that I am using smaller bags now that I am not working full time in an office. The exception being my midi Selenes which are the most usable easy to carry totes IMHO. I love love love the midi Selenes whenever I am in a hurry and need a bag I grab a midi Selene. I have a lead Africa a black pebbled and an amaranto red one. They are extremely versatile a great all round bag. I now only have one midi Soulmate out of 6 - my peachy pink one which I absolute love.  My daughter wanted the bronze one and another friend wanted the Africa blue one and also the cream one. I traded the cobalt blue for a diamond leather Little Tulipano which I love and I recently sold the ochre nubuck midi Soulmate to a lovely lady in Canada and I know she will enjoy it. I like the midi Soulmate as a style but I seem to prefer carrying my Zhoes, Auras, Angelicas, Daphne., Litte Muse and Little Tulipanos. After this long winded post I have convinced myself that I will wait to see if there are any new Little bags introduced otherwise I might just have to get another Little Muse in one of the great new fall leathers or possibly the Teal nappa which is still calling to me.


I am dreaming of a midi Diva in Pompeii Leather and a Midi Victoria in whatever leather. hahaha!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I got a phone call from FedEx with the tracking number and delivery information.
> 
> ETA: The FedEx website also let me pre-sign for the package. I previously didn't have that option when I got a shipment from MM.


I see. But did you get notified by Marco that your order had been shipped?


----------



## TotinScience

I might be the only person but I kind of wish for a smaller Demetra-like style. A softer hobo type bag to throw things in and not worry about it being big or doing a handbag tetris. There are of course the Midi Angel, Midi Theia, and Calista, but I wish for something even simpler and more affordable, but in Marco's amazing leathers to showcase their drape.


----------



## mleleigh

I’m really looking forward to the new season’s styles. Marco has been very creative with the last few releases, so I’m curious to see what he’ll do next.


----------



## coach943

carterazo said:


> I see. But did you get notified by Marco that your order had been shipped?



No, but I've never been notified by Marco. I've ordered three or four times from him. I've never gotten a notification directly from him, just a tracking notification from the shipping company.


----------



## starkfan

coach943 said:


> No, but I've never been notified by Marco. I've ordered three or four times from him. I've never gotten a notification directly from him, just a tracking notification from the shipping company.


@carterazo -- Same here, I've never actually received a notification directly from MM, in my shipments so far (more than 6, including some straps/parts that have been sent separately). When Marco has shipped via TNT, the notifications came via email, whilst my one shipment so far since the recent change to Fedex has been notified to me via text message.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> I look forward to some smaller slouchy bags! I think Penelope messenger and midi Sabrina are the only smaller bags that slouch. Most are quite structured!





southernbelle43 said:


> Hey I am in for small and slouchy too!


Agreed! I love a good slouchy/squishy bag and leather, and whilst getting a softer leather in a more structured style sometimes still has the desired effect (eg my Verona Zhoe Legend is nicely squishy/pliable feeling), I would also like a few more options, given that there's a good range of silhouettes for the structured small bags. Something in the size of Theia Midi would be nice (although the Theia personally doesn't speak to me -- which is why a bit more variety on the small and slouchy styles would be great!)


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I might be the only person but I kind of wish for a smaller Demetra-like style. A softer hobo type bag to throw things in and not worry about it being big or doing a handbag tetris. There are of course the Midi Angel, Midi Theia, and Calista, but I wish for something even simpler and more affordable, but in Marco's amazing leathers to showcase their drape.


I have never ordered one because they are too big for me, so I would like to see a smaller one also.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

coach943 said:


> No, but I've never been notified by Marco. I've ordered three or four times from him. I've never gotten a notification directly from him, just a tracking notification from the shipping company.


I think I was notified the one time I ordered, because he was looking for my phone number for shipping! If he hadn't needed my info though I'm not sure he would've contacted me.


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think I was notified the one time I ordered, because he was looking for my phone number for shipping! If he hadn't needed my info though I'm not sure he would've contacted me.





starkfan said:


> @carterazo -- Same here, I've never actually received a notification directly from MM, in my shipments so far (more than 6, including some straps/parts that have been sent separately). When Marco has shipped via TNT, the notifications came via email, whilst my one shipment so far since the recent change to Fedex has been notified to me via text message.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! I love a good slouchy/squishy bag and leather, and whilst getting a softer leather in a more structured style sometimes still has the desired effect (eg my Verona Zhoe Legend is nicely squishy/pliable feeling), I would also like a few more options, given that there's a good range of silhouettes for the structured small bags. Something in the size of Theia Midi would be nice (although the Theia personally doesn't speak to me -- which is why a bit more variety on the small and slouchy styles would be great!)





coach943 said:


> No, but I've never been notified by Marco. I've ordered three or four times from him. I've never gotten a notification directly from him, just a tracking notification from the shipping company.


I have been notfied in the past and provided a link to TNT.  Not every single time, though.

I got a text from fedex this morning that my package is coming tomorrow! [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126]


----------



## coach943

I got my custom bag from the sale today. I wanted something to wear with my Ohio State scarlet and gray clothes this fall. It's an Aphrodite with Silver Diamond and Red Cherry Nappa. Interior is red and handles are two inches longer. It is kind of amazingly perfect for how I plan to wear it. It's not quite as bright red as the picture shows.  I love the red edge paint at the top.


----------



## coach943

I don't think I posted this one when I received it. It is from the diamond sale -- Midi Soulmate in Silver Diamond. I love the Silver Diamond leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey I am in for small and slouchy too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey I am in for small and slouchy too!


----------



## vink

coach943 said:


> I got my custom bag from the sale today. I wanted something to wear with my Ohio State scarlet and gray clothes this fall. It's an Aphrodite with Silver Diamond and Red Cherry Nappa. Interior is red and handles are two inches longer. It is kind of amazingly perfect for how I plan to wear it. It's not quite as bright red as the picture shows.  I love the red edge paint at the top.
> 
> View attachment 4157226
> View attachment 4157227



Wow!


----------



## bonniekir

coach943 said:


> I got my custom bag from the sale today. I wanted something to wear with my Ohio State scarlet and gray clothes this fall. It's an Aphrodite with Silver Diamond and Red Cherry Nappa. Interior is red and handles are two inches longer. It is kind of amazingly perfect for how I plan to wear it. It's not quite as bright red as the picture shows.  I love the red edge paint at the top.
> 
> View attachment 4157226
> View attachment 4157227



You recieved 2 very different but bold bags!!
Yes, the painted edges, does give a little extra to the bag!! I am not sure if I would dare any bag with red, but the outcome is fascinating..the silver one yes, this I will carry.
Congrats with the two new additions..


----------



## Sickgrl13

Mini Zhoe today. Love this bag except I wish it were a tiny bit larger.


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> Mini Zhoe today. Love this bag except I wish it were a tiny bit larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157902
> View attachment 4157903



They look great together! The scarf and bag!!
Ok, next time you might get the reg Zhoe, but this one looks really nice!!


----------



## coach943

Sickgrl13 said:


> Mini Zhoe today. Love this bag except I wish it were a tiny bit larger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4157902
> View attachment 4157903


I got an Ohio State bag, and you got a Michigan(ish) bag.


----------



## TotinScience

coach943 said:


> I got an Ohio State bag, and you got a Michigan(ish) bag.


I was about to say that your red bag is inspiring my Wolverine school spirit to design something in “maize and blue”  
I wonder if MM is taking a vacation once the big sale orders are shipped. They should - the workshop seemed crazy busy this year with all the promos and styles and colors!


----------



## Sickgrl13

coach943 said:


> I got an Ohio State bag, and you got a Michigan(ish) bag.


More like Pitt than Michigan actually!


----------



## TotinScience

Sometimes, one just wants to gaze upon layers upon layers of Verona


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> I was about to say that your red bag is inspiring my Wolverine school spirit to design something in “maize and blue”
> I wonder if MM is taking a vacation once the big sale orders are shipped. They should - the workshop seemed crazy busy this year with all the promos and styles and colors!



Hmmm.. now what could  in do in Gold and Black... always the underdog.  Go hawks!


----------



## djfmn

I decided after having bought some of the Little Tulipanos without painted edges (from my perspective a big mistake) I decided to paint the edges myself. I have edge paint for the platinum and pewter diamond leather and the amethyst leather. Yesterday I did part of the diamond leather bag and today I started on the amethyst pompei leather Little Tulipano. It is slow going because I am somewhat of a perfectionist and I am doing the edge paint really carefully. I am absolutely thrilled with the results so far. The sugar cane shimmer pompei Little Tulipano I bought with painted edges and I much prefer it. I think when I am finally done with the painted edges I will much prefer the way the Little Tulipanos look. Oh well I think not having painted edges is one of very few mistakes/incorrect choices I have made. Fortunately it has been one that I can correct myself thank goodness.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Sometimes, one just wants to gaze upon layers upon layers of Verona


Ah Verona!!! Love that leather. And that iris color, yum!!!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

. Good morning Ladies!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4160243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good morning Ladies!


Hahaha!!!!
I am with you on this!
Going to carry a vintage bag today for a nice walk to the street fair a few blocks from my house.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4160243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good morning Ladies!


Is this going in your front yard!!!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/08/mia-dream-little-dream-of-mia-aw-201819.html?m=1


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Very cute. I'm a sucker for wings and I like that the body is more square. I'm sure it'll be gorgeous in Marco's leathers, and it would be especially fun in Venezia I think.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I like it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The Zhoes are not my style, but the wings work on this bag for me.*adds to wishlist*


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/08/mia-dream-little-dream-of-mia-aw-201819.html?m=1
> View attachment 4160398



Remind me of Aura with handheld on the flap. Especially if you add the wings. I guess someone’s wish here has been granted. [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

My size!!!  Woo hoo


----------



## djfmn

I really like Mia such great styling. Pleased to see a smaller bag. I am definitely leaning towards smaller and smaller bags. Also a great price with the promo.


----------



## TotinScience

Not a big wing fan - might stick with saving for the Little Valerie. But very cute!


----------



## southernbelle43

Not for me.  Looks like Aura and Zhoe had a baby?? So my money tree is safe.


----------



## djfmn

Marco indicated that customers were asking for a small cross body bag with some interior space. He said that Mia was created with that in mind having had a number of requests. I agree it looks like a mix of Aura and Zhoe and I really like it a lot. Valerie was not my style but this one definitely is. Pleased that Marco creates all these different styles because I know that I will definitely find something I like.


----------



## lenie

I like the classic style of the Mia, but I think I would have the same issues as with the Valerie when trying to get into the bag-I would have to set the bag down or cradle it to open the flap since the handles are attached to the front flap.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/08/mia-dream-little-dream-of-mia-aw-201819.html?m=1
> View attachment 4160398



I love it!  I wish I had seen this before I placed my last order as I think this shape would suit the colors I choose better.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love it!  I wish I had seen this before I placed my last order as I think this shape would suit the colors I choose better.


Is it possible they haven’t started, and you can switch your order?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Is it possible they haven’t started, and you can switch your order?



I can ask but I think they already started it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So cute!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love it!  I wish I had seen this before I placed my last order as I think this shape would suit the colors I choose better.


What did you order previously I am curious?


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> So cute!
> 
> View attachment 4160612
> 
> View attachment 4160613
> 
> View attachment 4160614


I like the acid nappa. Every time I see it I am drawn to it. Although I have been wanting a teal nappa. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> What did you order previously I am curious?



A tricolor Zhoe Legend.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> A tricolor Zhoe Legend.


I love the Zhoe Legend I have 2 of that I use often. I think Mia really lends itself towards color blocking.


----------



## Kylacove

Mia is cute but way too small for me.  The bottom width has to be at least be 11 inches.


----------



## carterazo

I love the look of the Mia, I just wish sge were a bit bigger.  9 or 10 inches at the bottom would allow a full size wallet to fit comfortably.


----------



## clu0984

I love the look of Mia but I agree it’s too small for me.  Wish it was a few inches longer. But happy he has made a small bag for those who had been waiting for one


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I can ask but I think they already started it.



Go ask!


----------



## starkfan

Hmm, I think I'm also not quite personally sold on the wings on Mia, although I do think that they work well with the squarish shape that Marco has chosen for the Mia. 

As for the bottom length of the Mia, I wonder whether the measurement is taken from the exact outer base of the bag, or from the usable interior space? (I noticed from the side angle pics that the side panels start maybe a quarter inch or so inwards from the base panel.) Looking at the Mia's dimensions vs. the Little Muse's (1 inch shorter at the base than the Mia), I'm wondering whether the Mia could still fit a long continental wallet across the bottom of the bag, the same way the Little Muse does -- LM manages it due to the base flaring outwards, so I'm curious as to whether Mia could too, given its flared-out wings. It'll be interesting to see whether Mia is one of the bags that Colette reviews, and what it could therefore fit / how it compares in size to other MM bags.

On a separate note, I wonder if Colette is in fact still doing any MM bag reviews moving forward? Looking at the blog, it seems like the last one was (incidentally) for the Little Muse, back in March. It's a good thing that some of the new styles released since then have also been reviewed here in this thread, or else we wouldn't have any more information than what is on the website and the blog posts that introduce these new styles!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My new to me cobalt nabuk midi soulmate with almost matching polsino cuff in turquoise Aquila matte.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4162019
> View attachment 4162021
> 
> My new to me cobalt nabuk midi soulmate with almost matching polsino cuff in turquoise Aquila matte.


Looking good!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Yes, you can order the outer and inner bags for the Tulipano separately. It’s a great way to mix and match!



Lenie, have you mixed and matched a Tulipano bag with different Tulipano shells?


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea I am so excited. Thanks to one of our lovely members I am finally getting a Zhoe Legend. And it is the leather, the color and the strap modification that I would have chosen had I designed it myself. So it surely was meant to be mine.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea I am so excited. Thanks to one of our lovely members I am finally getting a Zhoe Legend. And it is the leather, the color and the strap modification that I would have chosen had I designed it myself. So it surely was meant to be mine.


Thank you so much for saving me some money. Had it been any other style in this leather I would have definitely gone after it. I want teal nappa really badly but because I have 6 Zhoes including 2 Zhoe Legends I decided not to get it. I am definitely thanking you for saving my wallet. It is such a fabulous bag I know you will love it. I am still wanting a teal nappa bag. A little Muse or a  midi Alexia.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Thank you so much for saving me some money. Had it been any other style in this leather I would have definitely gone after it. I want teal nappa really badly but because I have 6 Zhoes including 2 Zhoe Legends I decided not to get it. I am definitely thanking you for saving my wallet. It is such a fabulous bag I know you will love it. I am still wanting a teal nappa bag. A little Muse or a  midi Alexia.


Oh you are most welcome!


----------



## TotinScience

Ever since getting a Phoebe in Teal Diamond I've been coveting a larger bag in this leather because it truly is a showstopper - plus, I wished for something that would further showcase its beauty with draping. Thanks to an amazing BST/TPF lady, I am now a super happy owner of a Teal Diamond Minerva Midi!! It's a new to me style, and I can easily see now how it is one of Marco's classics. This one is a keeper - the photo does very little justice to the beauty of the bag itself, although it does reflect how teal looks indoors pretty accurately .


----------



## lenie

Tankgirl said:


> Lenie, have you mixed and matched a Tulipano bag with different Tulipano shells?



I have an outer shell in Everose and silver. I ordered a separate outer shell in Everose so I can have a one color Tulipano. Not very creative but I think I like the all one color Everose best so far.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

[emoji173]️nabuk


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I have an outer shell in Everose and silver. I ordered a separate outer shell in Everose so I can have a one color Tulipano. Not very creative but I think I like the all one color Everose best so far.


Lenie I also prefer my single color little Tulipanos. I have a single color little Tulipano in sugar cane Pompei leather and one in amethyst Pompeii leather. I really like the single color although having said that I also have the diamond leather Little Tulipano in pewter and platinum and I like the combination as the pewter tones down the platinum. I am not a blingy person and usually I don't like gold leather at all but I really like this bag a lot. I use it all the time.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4162812
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]️nabuk


This is a beautiful combination! [emoji7]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> This is a beautiful combination! [emoji7]



Thank you! I'm kind of obsessed with it. Thank you to my lovely tpf friend in Scotland!


----------



## ajamy

lenie said:


> I like the classic style of the Mia, but I think I would have the same issues as with the Valerie when trying to get into the bag-I would have to set the bag down or cradle it to open the flap since the handles are attached to the front flap.


Thanks Lenie, I like the size and shape of Mia but hadn’t thought of this drawback until you mentioned it.  For me, it would be a big drawback if the bag isn’t easy to get into whilst carrying it.   I will save my pennies for now and wait to see how other people feel about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

little athena today


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

blue therapy today


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4165736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue therapy today


*adore*!
Love your scarf!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> *adore*!
> Love your scarf!!



Why thank you! Henri bendel pashmina


----------



## djfmn

Really curious to know if anyone ordered a MIA.


----------



## scrpo83

My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..


----------



## pdxhb

scrpo83 said:


> My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..


Lovely selection! That merinos will just get more smooshy and welcoming as you wear it. Enjoy!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

scrpo83 said:


> My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..



Congratulations! Demetra is a great style for showcasing glorious leather with wonderful drape that would smoosh under your arm beautifully and make a pettable pillow on the train.
I would try a Demetra midi in brownrose nappa or sunflower merinos.


----------



## TotinScience

scrpo83 said:


> My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..


Yay, love Demetra! Mine in Africa with a zippered top is THE go to travel bag - fits an elephant and is not heavy


----------



## jaspearl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Congratulations! Demetra is a great style for showcasing glorious leather with wonderful drape that would smoosh under your arm beautifully and make a pettable pillow on the train.
> I would try a Demetra midi in brownrose nappa or sunflower merinos.


Oh! Is the Demetra available in midi? I actually asked MM during the last sale and he said no. I guess no longer in production? 
I would love a demetra midi, i assume it would be quite light.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jaspearl said:


> Oh! Is the Demetra available in midi? I actually asked MM during the last sale and he said no. I guess no longer in production?
> I would love a demetra midi, i assume it would be quite light.


There has never been a Demetra midi in production.


----------



## southernbelle43

scrpo83 said:


> My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..


Yummy. It looks like chocolate ice cream!!


----------



## djfmn

scrpo83 said:


> My first Massacessi..got it last week and carrying it for the first time..initial thought, it's one big bag with lots of leather....the leather smells delicious..Demetra in Dark Choc Merinos..


This is gorgeous. I love the dark chocolate merino leather. It is stunning - enjoy and welcome to the group.


----------



## TotinScience

jaspearl said:


> Oh! Is the Demetra available in midi? I actually asked MM during the last sale and he said no. I guess no longer in production?
> I would love a demetra midi, i assume it would be quite light.


Sadly, no - I also inquired at some point, and (back then) Colette said it's not in the plans. But perhaps if enough of us express interest, it may happen ?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Yeah no I was just dreaming!


----------



## scrpo83

pdxhb said:


> Lovely selection! That merinos will just get more smooshy and welcoming as you wear it. Enjoy!!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Congratulations! Demetra is a great style for showcasing glorious leather with wonderful drape that would smoosh under your arm beautifully and make a pettable pillow on the train.
> I would try a Demetra midi in brownrose nappa or sunflower merinos.





TotinScience said:


> Yay, love Demetra! Mine in Africa with a zippered top is THE go to travel bag - fits an elephant and is not heavy





southernbelle43 said:


> Yummy. It looks like chocolate ice cream!!





djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love the dark chocolate merino leather. It is stunning - enjoy and welcome to the group.


thank you for the kind words..


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> Oh! Is the Demetra available in midi? I actually asked MM during the last sale and he said no. I guess no longer in production?
> I would love a demetra midi, i assume it would be quite light.


MM told me that when he puts out a design it will always be available even if not listed on his site. So there never was a midi size. But like you it would be nice to see one.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Finally decided to carry this new one. Received the wrong strap but I can still hand carry while I wait for the right one. Little Valerie in dark blue nappa, celeste and dark fuchsia merinos.


----------



## obscurity7

TotinScience said:


> Sadly, no - I also inquired at some point, and (back then) Colette said it's not in the plans. But perhaps if enough of us express interest, it may happen ?


I like the aesthetic of the Demetra, but the size is far too big for my needs.  I agree we should all start asking!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> Finally decided to carry this new one. Received the wrong strap but I can still hand carry while I wait for the right one. Little Valerie in dark blue nappa, celeste and dark fuchsia merinos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4169541
> View attachment 4169543


That’s so cute! The blue looks so dark, like a midnight blue. What I remember from the swatch picture was that it was pretty close to navy pebbled. What is your opinion? Do you have any other blue MM bags you can compare it too?


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> Ever since getting a Phoebe in Teal Diamond I've been coveting a larger bag in this leather because it truly is a showstopper - plus, I wished for something that would further showcase its beauty with draping. Thanks to an amazing BST/TPF lady, I am now a super happy owner of a Teal Diamond Minerva Midi!! It's a new to me style, and I can easily see now how it is one of Marco's classics. This one is a keeper - the photo does very little justice to the beauty of the bag itself, although it does reflect how teal looks indoors pretty accurately .


I've been thinking about this bag.  It looks lovely.  Can you access the front pockets easily?


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s so cute! The blue looks so dark, like a midnight blue. What I remember from the swatch picture was that it was pretty close to navy pebbled. What is your opinion? Do you have any other blue MM bags you can compare it too?


I don't own navy pebbled but I do have river blue vachetta.  Dark blue nappa is definitely darker than river blue vachetta.  Dark blue nappa reminds me of Hermes Indigo Barenia.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I don't own navy pebbled but I do have river blue vachetta.  Dark blue nappa is definitely darker than river blue vachetta.  Dark blue nappa reminds me of Hermes Indigo Barenia.


Oooh sounds promising! River blue was a little lighter than I thought it would be. Maybe this would work. This is the picture I was referencing by the way. It looks like navy Nappa and dark
Blue Nappa are two different colors. I will make sure to ask for dark blue if I order.


----------



## TotinScience

eleanors36 said:


> I've been thinking about this bag.  It looks lovely.  Can you access the front pockets easily?


It is a great bag! The only thing I wish for is the top zipper closure - if it's relatively empty or your items are flat, it's pretty secure the way it hangs under the arm, but if you stuff it (like I do), the magnet is just not strong enough to keep it securely closed. Fortunately, it is more about things falling out, as the middle zippered compartment, zippered pocket, and the outside pockets under flaps keep most valuables away from prying eyes.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooh sounds promising! River blue was a little lighter than I thought it would be. Maybe this would work. This is the picture I was referencing by the way. It looks like navy Nappa and dark
> Blue Nappa are two different colors. I will make sure to ask for dark blue if I order.
> View attachment 4169839


Here's an image Marco sent me with the dark blue nappa and navy pebbled comparison.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here's an image Marco sent me with the dark blue nappa and navy pebbled comparison.


I love it! That helps a lot. Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> It is a great bag! The only thing I wish for is the top zipper closure - if it's relatively empty or your items are flat, it's pretty secure the way it hangs under the arm, but if you stuff it (like I do), the magnet is just not strong enough to keep it securely closed. Fortunately, it is more about things falling out, as the middle zippered compartment, zippered pocket, and the outside pockets under flaps keep most valuables away from prying eyes.


I loved Coach's Phoebe and now Edie, so this bag looks somewhat similar.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three... 

I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.  

My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Good to see you back, TenKrat! I missed all your posts. It looks like we both drove long distantes without DH. I  was glad to get away.
Congrats on your forever home! How are you coming along in the painting and decorating? It's quite the process, no? But so much fun!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973



Glad to see you again! 
For a person on the go like me, the word “forever home” is like heaven. Biggest congratulations on that. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Congrats on your forever home! That has got to feel great. 
I love Calista for casual days.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973



So nice to see you!!  Can I ask if the forever home is in Florida ?  A simple yes or no is fine, you don’t have to say where.


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Glad to see you back!  How nice it is to have found your forever home.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Love this leather - I have it in a Penny Messenger. Recently bought a Calista in the Dark Brown Aquila and it is gorgeous too.


----------



## TotinScience

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/08/miais-now-available-on-our-website.html?m=1
A Mia promo and a mod shot. ::nasally:: still not a fan of that upright top handle


----------



## mleleigh

Mia does look cute in the mod shot!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Love how cute and small Mia is, and I love that the strap isn't awkwardly attached or attached in a way that damages the bag. Too many designers get such a small but important detail wrong!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love how cute and small Mia is, and I love that the strap isn't awkwardly attached or attached in a way that damages the bag. Too many designers get such a small but important detail wrong!


I agree I love this style. If my bag fund was not as depleted as it is. I think I would definitely consider this style. I know the leather I want teal nappa but I am wavering on the style between midi Alexia  a Little Muse or the Mia.


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Nice to see you back, tenKrat, and congratulations on your forever home! Travelling and reading sure sounds like a great way to spend the summer too!



mleleigh said:


> Mia does look cute in the mod shot!
> 
> View attachment 4171983


That is a cute look indeed! Someone commented earlier on how the strap attaches to the top of the flap, and looking at this pic, it does look like it might be a bit fussy to get in and out of the bag when it's on the shoulder or worn crossbody... (Kind of like the H Kelly and other similar styles) Aesthetically speaking, though, it does look great the way it's currently designed!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Lol.. Marco says when first customers see their  MIAs, they will love it!!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm holding out for a Grande Mia, lol.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973


Hi lovely to see you and your gorgeous bag. I’m very lapsed on TPF but getting back to it after some fairly drastic life changes - divorce, moving house and teenage girls,,

Wishing you luck and much happiness in your new home


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

Hi all
Just to say I will be lurking on this forum from time to time, after rehoming VanBods teal Minerva. It’s my first M bag and I have been browsing the website for ages but because of house move etc new bags were not in the agenda,, love the Minerva and will see how the style works for me and will hopefully order sthg else in vachetta direct from the website. Nice to see so many familiar ( not old) names on here from the Hermes and BE old threads xxx


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm glad you bought that, I was admiring it all summer. Enjoy!


----------



## vink

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Hi all
> Just to say I will be lurking on this forum from time to time, after rehoming VanBods teal Minerva. It’s my first M bag and I have been browsing the website for ages but because of house move etc new bags were not in the agenda,, love the Minerva and will see how the style works for me and will hopefully order sthg else in vachetta direct from the website. Nice to see so many familiar ( not old) names on here from the Hermes and BE old threads xxx



Hi! [emoji4] Welcome to MM! [emoji4]


----------



## Cheryldc

I’m interested I ordering a zhoe in dark taupe pebbles leather with gold hardware, with possibly a gold hardware piece on the front of the bag.  First, does anyone have a zhoe in this color with gold hardware?( I’ve looked on purse forum but didn’t see this combo).  Also, what’s the best first step to discuss this customization- should I just email Mario?


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Hi ladies!  I hope your summer entailed some relaxation, fun, travel, me time, any activity that gives you joy, and of course, purchase of a bag or two or three...
> 
> I traveled some this summer.  On one trip, I drove over 1,400 miles by myself (DH was not on this trip with me).  Read a bunch of books and the biggie—-moved into our forever home.
> 
> My BOTD is my tobacco Calista, one of my favorite casual bags for days when I dress down.
> View attachment 4169973



tenkrat.. glad you moved into your home! The Tobacco. Calista I have too, just with the crossover strap.. great model to carry books [emoji23]


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm glad you bought that, I was admiring it all summer. Enjoy!


Thanks, lovely bag but sooo heavy compared to my LV species that I’ve been carrying for last few months, won’t need to think about arm exercises tho,


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

vink said:


> Hi! [emoji4] Welcome to MM! [emoji4]


Thanks when I moved House I tried really hard to declutter my wardrobe and bag collection to get everything to fit into built in closets and one large under stairs cupboard. So I was holding out buying any more bags but couldn’t resist the Minerva ( I was a sucker for the BE Enchant me and had it at one stage in Port and Root pebbled leathers). I got rid of a lot of my expensive /occasional bags which didn’t really fit in with my lifestyle anymore and tried to focus on stuff I will wear and use. Love the Massaccesi leathers as the pebbled seems very sturdy and wear on my bags is a pet hate. Plus the teal colour of the leather will go really well with many of my Hermés scarves and cashmere’s


----------



## djfmn

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Hi lovely to see you and your gorgeous bag. I’m very lapsed on TPF but getting back to it after some fairly drastic life changes - divorce, moving house and teenage girls,,
> 
> Wishing you luck and much happiness in your new home


Welcome back to tpf. I remember seeing lots of your posts in the BE forum. Pleased you are back with us after all these big changes in your life.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

djfmn said:


> Welcome back to tpf. I remember seeing lots of your posts in the BE forum. Pleased you are back with us after all these big changes in your life.



Thanks,, sometimes i think i must need my head read with 2 teenage girls, 2 rabbits, a new Chihauaha puppy plus a new job ( havent worked until now for 12years -not lazy or unemployed just being  a stay at home mum lol,).  Im thinking about ordering a bag from Marco when i can summin up the nerve and probably a Selene , love classic colours and the vachetta leather as already have a pebbled minerva and several pebbled Mulberry bags... i just need to be sure what i want as although i can afford a new bag in theory, in practice feel guilty about spending that much money on myself as  oppose to the house /kids....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Cheryldc said:


> I’m interested I ordering a zhoe in dark taupe pebbles leather with gold hardware, with possibly a gold hardware piece on the front of the bag.  First, does anyone have a zhoe in this color with gold hardware?( I’ve looked on purse forum but didn’t see this combo).  Also, what’s the best first step to discuss this customization- should I just email Mario?


Emailing him is definitely the best way! He'll be able to answer your questions and he'll have great suggestions. I'm very curious to say what hardware you'll put on your bag! I love some bling, like chains and studs.


----------



## TotinScience

Cheryldc said:


> I’m interested I ordering a zhoe in dark taupe pebbles leather with gold hardware, with possibly a gold hardware piece on the front of the bag.  First, does anyone have a zhoe in this color with gold hardware?( I’ve looked on purse forum but didn’t see this combo).  Also, what’s the best first step to discuss this customization- should I just email Mario?


Not the most helpful info, but I have a Sienna in taupe pebbled with gold hardware and it's a SUPER elegant combo. I am sure you can't go wrong with darker shade and gold hw


----------



## Cheryldc

TotinScience said:


> Not the most helpful info, but I have a Sienna in taupe pebbled with gold hardware and it's a SUPER elegant combo. I am sure you can't go wrong with darker shade and gold hw


Do you by chance have a picture you can share?


----------



## Coastal jewel

So.. I’m quite liking this combo but need a smaller bag..
	

		
			
		

		
	




I kinda sorta set myself up for another order by having Marco hold my current order..  Black Zhoe legend.  I think.. it’s been so long since I ordered... so ladies, help me pick the next one.  Selene midi is as big as I go... soulmate  midi? But I have one I don’t use much.   Smaller...  hmmm.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I’m quite liking this combo but need a smaller bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173853
> 
> 
> I kinda sorta set myself up for another order by having Marco hold my current order..  Black Zhoe legend.  I think.. it’s been so long since I ordered... so ladies, help me pick the next one.  Selene midi is as big as I go... soulmate  midi? But I have one I don’t use much.   Smaller...  hmmm.


What do you think abt the latest style?
(I may have missed an earlier comment if you already said...)


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I’m quite liking this combo but need a smaller bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173853
> 
> 
> I kinda sorta set myself up for another order by having Marco hold my current order..  Black Zhoe legend.  I think.. it’s been so long since I ordered... so ladies, help me pick the next one.  Selene midi is as big as I go... soulmate  midi? But I have one I don’t use much.   Smaller...  hmmm.


@Cheryldc, that's my bag  , thanks @Coastal jewel , i am glad you like the combo. It's super elegant and timeless, as that was my intention 
Maybe you can get an Aphrodite in this combo? She's not very big based on everyone's feedback?


----------



## djfmn

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Thanks,, sometimes i think i must need my head read with 2 teenage girls, 2 rabbits, a new Chihauaha puppy plus a new job ( havent worked until now for 12years -not lazy or unemployed just being  a stay at home mum lol,).  Im thinking about ordering a bag from Marco when i can summin up the nerve and probably a Selene , love classic colours and the vachetta leather as already have a pebbled minerva and several pebbled Mulberry bags... i just need to be sure what i want as although i can afford a new bag in theory, in practice feel guilty about spending that much money on myself as  oppose to the house /kids....


I absolutely get the guilt feeling. Occasionally you have to spoil yourself though even though you feel you should be spending it on the house or kids. Go ahead you have my permission to treat yourself to a new bag you deserve it juggling a job, house and kids.


----------



## VanBod1525

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I’m quite liking this combo but need a smaller bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173853
> 
> 
> I kinda sorta set myself up for another order by having Marco hold my current order..  Black Zhoe legend.  I think.. it’s been so long since I ordered... so ladies, help me pick the next one.  Selene midi is as big as I go... soulmate  midi? But I have one I don’t use much.   Smaller...  hmmm.


Woah! This is a lovely bag. What's the combo?


----------



## VanBod1525

TotinScience said:


> @Cheryldc, that's my bag  , thanks @Coastal jewel , i am glad you like the combo. It's super elegant and timeless, as that was my intention
> Maybe you can get an Aphrodite in this combo? She's not very big based on everyone's feedback?


Tot, what is the leather combo?


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

djfmn said:


> I absolutely get the guilt feeling. Occasionally you have to spoil yourself though even though you feel you should be spending it on the house or kids. Go ahead you have my permission to treat yourself to a new bag you deserve it juggling a job, house and kids.


Thanks darling,, was faffing around about getting a new sofa as the one I inherited in this house was cream leather and a bit battered, not really practical with kids and a puppy. But then I thought err, new sofa and the kids/dog will wreck it in how long exactly??? Or for same price a very nice M bag which will be kept out of way of kids/dog !!! the new sofa can wait till the puppy is past the chewing phase and the kids are past the “wearing dark denim on a pale leather sofa “phase grrrr


----------



## TotinScience

VanBod1525 said:


> Tot, what is the leather combo?


Taupe Pebbled and Sauro Tan Vacchetta - I got her as a part of a group bespoke


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> @Cheryldc, that's my bag  , thanks @Coastal jewel , i am glad you like the combo. It's super elegant and timeless, as that was my intention
> Maybe you can get an Aphrodite in this combo? She's not very big based on everyone's feedback?



Had an Aphrodite but she’s just too tall or I’m too short.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I’m quite liking this combo but need a smaller bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173853
> 
> 
> I kinda sorta set myself up for another order by having Marco hold my current order..  Black Zhoe legend.  I think.. it’s been so long since I ordered... so ladies, help me pick the next one.  Selene midi is as big as I go... soulmate  midi? But I have one I don’t use much.   Smaller...  hmmm.


Sounds like the Daphne would be perfect. And it lends itself beautifully to color blocking. It would be gorgeous.  Someone posted a mockup of the Daphne colorblocked and it looked great.  And it is the perfect size...bigger than the Zhoe but smaller than the Selene.
I found the post by Mleleigh. #19461.  I have a Daphne and love it and at some future time may try to colorblock one. (Or rather get my friend Totinscience to choose the colors.  She is a genius at that and I have no talent for it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have a daphne and was just thinking... Daphne. Perfect!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I have a daphne and was just thinking... Daphne. Perfect!


Great minds


----------



## Mayfly285

TotinScience said:


> Taupe Pebbled and Sauro Tan Vacchetta - I got her as a part of a group bespoke



What a gorgeous combination! [emoji7]


----------



## VanBod1525

Coastal jewel said:


> Had an Aphrodite but she’s just too tall or I’m too short.


For me too, sadly. Loved the look of the bag, just didn't feel great carrying it. Happily, the one I had is winging itself to someone who will hopefully appreciate & rock it more than I did!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> For me too, sadly. Loved the look of the bag, just didn't feel great carrying it. Happily, the one I had is winging itself to someone who will hopefully appreciate & rock it more than I did!


My daughter loves the Pearl grey Aphrodite I gave her. She is 5'2" and tiny but has no problem carrying bigger bags. I gave the purple Aphrodite to a friend of mine in South Africa who loves it. I have gone towards smaller bags. Although I do love my 3 midi selenes and my only midi Soulmate in peachy pink.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Aphrodite is one of my all time favorites. It is a long bag, but the way it hangs so close to my body and so flat makes it seem smaller to me.  But if it it not right for you, it is not right.  Vanilla and chocolate right!!!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Good to see you back, TenKrat! I missed all your posts. It looks like we both drove long distantes without DH. I  was glad to get away.
> Congrats on your forever home! How are you coming along in the painting and decorating? It's quite the process, no? But so much fun!


Setting up house is a slow process, but I'm in no rush.  Right now, I feel like I'm throwing money into a fire.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Love this leather - I have it in a Penny Messenger. Recently bought a Calista in the Dark Brown Aquila and it is gorgeous too.


People either love or hate Aquila matte leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Hi lovely to see you and your gorgeous bag. I’m very lapsed on TPF but getting back to it after some fairly drastic life changes - divorce, moving house and teenage girls,,
> 
> Wishing you luck and much happiness in your new home


Hi, nice to see you here again.  I remember you from 9-10 years ago.  I was gone for a few years, too, raising small children.  I have one teenager and a tween now.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> tenkrat.. glad you moved into your home! The Tobacco. Calista I have too, just with the crossover strap.. great model to carry books [emoji23]


Hi Bonnie, I like my Calista so much that I do not feel I have to get another one.  I'm much better at resisting my bag-buying impulses nowadays.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> Setting up house is a slow process, but I'm in no rush.  Right now, I feel like I'm throwing money into a fire.


I hear you. I'm combining households with my mother and deciding for 2 people what stays and what goes into storage and what is sold or donated is driving me crazy. Money to fix things up is also draining my bank accounts. Most of my purses are now in storage. But looking forward to being there more for Mom.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it cool or what to be able to email the designer of your quality bag and get a personal response!Contrast this with Hermes who makes a customer crawl and beg for a bag and then tells you they do not have the style you want or the color you want, take it or leave it. And just to clarify, I don’t have an Hermes bag, I just enjoy reading the forum and am astonished at how the customers are treated.



Me too... I think it’s brilliant. You create a product as the most expensive in the world and you make people beg for it. I think it is part of the consumerism era where the thirst is never over... so easy to buy a massaccessi handbag, you just go and do it. But oh with Hermes, your crave can’t be satisfied just like that... and so the hunt begins... you want this leather, this hardware, this size... and you spend months, even years trying to satisfy this obsession. In an era where you can just buy everything , hermes offers you this experience where you feel fullfilled by the hunt. And when you finally have it, after you fought for it... well. There’s this other leather, this other hardware, this other size...


----------



## southernbelle43

susanagonzc said:


> Me too... I think it’s brilliant. You create a product as the most expensive in the world and you make people beg for it. I think it is part of the consumerism era where the thirst is never over... so easy to buy a massaccessi handbag, you just go and do it. But oh with Hermes, your crave can’t be satisfied just like that... and so the hunt begins... you want this leather, this hardware, this size... and you spend months, even years trying to satisfy this obsession. In an era where you can just buy everything , hermes offers you this experience where you feel fullfilled by the hunt. And when you finally have it, after you fought for it... well. There’s this other leather, this other hardware, this other size...


I have to agree that the marketing is nothing short of brilliant.


----------



## southernbelle43

Thanks to a lovely TPF poster I am the proud new owner of this lovely bag. I have wondered about a Zhoe Legend for a while and now that I have it, I am a happy camper.  The teal Nappa color is really awesome. And it is the perfect size for me because I do not carry a lot in my bags. I also worried how the profile would look. It works fine because I carry several flat items, e.g., a large iPhone, that fit well in the front and back pocket areas.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF poster I am the proud new owner of this lovely bag. I have wondered about a Zhoe Legend for a while and now that I have it, I am a happy camper.  The teal Nappa color is really awesome. And it is the perfect size for me because I do not carry a lot in my bags. I also worried how the profile would look. It works fine because I carry several flat items, e.g., a large iPhone, that fit well in the front and back pocket areas.
> View attachment 4175498
> 
> View attachment 4175499


I have 2 Zhoe Legends one in Artic nappa and one in Celeste. The artic nappa was from a sample sale and the Celeste was from the lovely Tenkrat. I really like the clean lines and size of the Zhoe Legend. The teal nappa is gorgeous. So pleased you like this style as do I.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks to a lovely TPF poster I am the proud new owner of this lovely bag. I have wondered about a Zhoe Legend for a while and now that I have it, I am a happy camper.
> View attachment 4175498
> 
> View attachment 4175499


You have a lovely bag.

I’m happy with all of my MM bags, so it used to be hard to pick my most favorite. I can now say that it is the Zhoe Legend because the size is just right, and I love its simple, classic shape.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> You have a lovely bag.
> 
> I’m happy with all of my MM bags, so it used to be hard to pick my most favorite. I can now say that it is the Zhoe Legend because the size is just right, and I love its simple, classic shape.


I made a trip to the grocery using it and was impressed.  The length is perfect and with a simple one hand flip of the top everything is right there and accessible while on my shoulder.  It  may become one of my favorites as well.   It is nice to have you back on the site.  I remember you from the beginning of my TPF experience and always enjoyed your posts


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have 2 Zhoe Legends one in Artic nappa and one in Celeste. The artic nappa was from a sample sale and the Celeste was from the lovely Tenkrat. I really like the clean lines and size of the Zhoe Legend. The teal nappa is gorgeous. So pleased you like this style as do I.


Wow Artic nappa is so beautiful.  Yes I am really pleased and think it will be used a lot.


----------



## Pradameinhofgang

tenKrat said:


> Setting up house is a slow process, but I'm in no rush.  Right now, I feel like I'm throwing money into a fire.


Agreed, I moved six months ago and although the house was 3years old and I thought lots would be fine discovered lots of extra jobs costing time and money and I’m still catching up,, in my case previous owners had put fairy lights up in the house, but attached to door frames/ceilings with scotch tape (who does that), then inherited a garden where lawn not mowed in 3 years and they very kindly left a lawnmower with a severed electrical cable,,


----------



## southernbelle43

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Agreed, I moved six months ago and although the house was 3years old and I thought lots would be fine discovered lots of extra jobs costing time and money and I’m still catching up,, in my case previous owners had put fairy lights up in the house, but attached to door frames/ceilings with scotch tape (who does that), then inherited a garden where lawn not mowed in 3 years and they very kindly left a lawnmower with a severed electrical cable,,


Ah, the joys of home ownership. BUT when you get it like you want it, it is wonderful!  (Until something breaks).


----------



## tenKrat

Pradameinhofgang said:


> Agreed, I moved six months ago and although the house was 3years old and I thought lots would be fine discovered lots of extra jobs costing time and money and I’m still catching up,, in my case previous owners had put fairy lights up in the house, but attached to door frames/ceilings with scotch tape (who does that), then inherited a garden where lawn not mowed in 3 years and they very kindly left a lawnmower with a severed electrical cable,,


Yikes.  Were you able to clear the forest in your back yard?

Speaking of yards, I’m having our landscaping re-done, mainly because someone planted an ugly ground cover-type plant that looks like a weed and is taking over the plant beds. My bag budget is no more.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Yikes.  Were you able to clear the forest in your back yard?
> 
> Speaking of yards, I’m having our landscaping re-done, mainly because someone planted an ugly ground cover-type plant that looks like a weed and is taking over the plant beds. My bag budget is no more.


Welcome to the club.  We had a leak under the floor, a slow one so insurance would not pay....$5000.  Talk about no bag money, lol


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Setting up house is a slow process, but I'm in no rush.  Right now, I feel like I'm throwing money into a fire.


I hear ya! I don't know how many times I've called our house the money pit! [emoji58]  (Among other things... [emoji87])


----------



## southernbelle43

But I am open for trades!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

A question for those of you who have been handbag purchasers much longer than me.   I started this journey a little over a year ago and am still tryng to identify the style or styles that  I keep.  I started out loving only soft  totes, progressed to the “different” e.g., the Sabrina, tried and liked hobos which really surprised me, added more structured bags and am now into the smaller ones.  I find that I am not using the Selenes much now; I keep reaching for  Zhoes. Have you reached a point that you only have a few styles now?  Or do you still use all of the different ones?


----------



## Kylacove

I've been collecting about 9 years , and I have narrowed down my criteria of size, weight, external pockets,  etc that makes a bag a keeper. That being said I do go through phases of which bag suites me better. As no bag I've found yet is perfect for every occasion I do switch when something starts to irritate me about my current carry. Only if I never see myself wearing it again do I get rid of a bag as I've rediscovered the love when pulling out a former workhorse. Sticking to a single style would be too limiting to me so hobos, crossbody satchels, and totes fill my closet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I've been collecting about 9 years , and I have narrowed down my criteria of size, weight, external pockets,  etc that makes a bag a keeper. That being said I do go through phases of which bag suites me better. As no bag I've found yet is perfect for every occasion I do switch when something starts to irritate me about my current carry. Only if I never see myself wearing it again do I get rid of a bag as I've rediscovered the love when pulling out a former workhorse. Sticking to a single style would be too limiting to me so hobos, crossbody satchels, and totes fill my closet.



Thank you, that is really what I was looking for. I would hate to trade/gift/sell all of my totes and then get tired of the smaller bags. I do note that you have three basic styles you have settled on.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for those of you who have been handbag purchasers much longer than me.   I started this journey a little over a year ago and am still tryng to identify the style or styles that  I keep.  I started out loving only soft  totes, progressed to the “different” e.g., the Sabrina, tried and liked hobos which really surprised me, added more structured bags and am now into the smaller ones.  I find that I am not using the Selenes much now; I keep reaching for  Zhoes. Have you reached a point that you only have a few styles now?  Or do you still use all of the different ones?


I found after I semi retired that I was leaning towards smaller bags. Having said that I have 3 midi Selenes and a midi Soulmate. I use the Selenes whenever I need a tote it is the easiest tote to carry. Also I love the midi Soulmate leather it is a bespoke peachy pink. I also have 6 Zhoe's 1 mini Zhoe 3 regular and 2 Legends. Use them all the time. Along with 2 Auras, 3 little Tulipanos, 2 Angelicas, a Diva, a Daphne, a Stella, 2 Penelope's and 2 Phoebe's and a Little Muse. I like them all for different reasons. I change bags all the time whatever I feel like using I use. Big bags small bags and everything in between. I just love great leather in different colors and well constructed bags. I cannot carry very large bags I have tried they just look strange when I carry them. I know what bag styles I prefer I am not a hobo bag person or a satchel style. Other than that I'm not too fussy about pockets or anything so can most styles work for me. Pretty long winded response but if there anything I have learned on my bag journey is if I like a bag when I am using it if I don't use it for a while when I do use it again I enjoy it again.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I found after I semi retired that I was leaning towards smaller bags. Having said that I have 3 midi Selenes and a midi Soulmate. I use the Selenes whenever I need a tote it is the easiest tote to carry. Also I love the midi Soulmate leather it is a bespoke peachy pink. I also have 6 Zhoe's 1 mini Zhoe 3 regular and 2 Legends. Use them all the time. Along with 2 Auras, 3 little Tulipanos, 2 Angelicas, a Diva, a Daphne, a Stella, 2 Penelope's and 2 Phoebe's and a Little Muse. I like them all for different reasons. I change bags all the time whatever I feel like using I use. Big bags small bags and everything in between. I just love great leather in different colors and well constructed bags. I cannot carry very large bags I have tried they just look strange when I carry them. I know what bag styles I prefer I am not a hobo bag person or a satchel style. Other than that I'm not too fussy about pockets or anything so can most styles work for me. Pretty long winded response but if there anything I have learned on my bag journey is if I like a bag when I am using it if I don't use it for a while when I do use it again I enjoy it again.


 Wow what a wonderful collection of MM’s.  This sounds like me.  Every time I use one I think it is my favorite. 
I was curious about how many folks keep multiple styles or end up with only  a few. Thank you for sharing.

LOL. A friend on TPF and I talk about how many bags we have.  I told her I refuse to count anything smaller than a Penelope as a a bag.  That is my story and I am sticking to it.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for those of you who have been handbag purchasers much longer than me.   I started this journey a little over a year ago and am still tryng to identify the style or styles that  I keep.  I started out loving only soft  totes, progressed to the “different” e.g., the Sabrina, tried and liked hobos which really surprised me, added more structured bags and am now into the smaller ones.  I find that I am not using the Selenes much now; I keep reaching for  Zhoes. Have you reached a point that you only have a few styles now?  Or do you still use all of the different ones?


I am definitely a satchel girl, but through the years, I've como to appreciate small hobos. A couple years ago, I started delving in to crossbodies and love them. All three styles work well for me for different reasons in different situations.  I'm very fortunate and glad to have a variety.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I am definitely a satchel girl, but through the years, I've como to appreciate small hobos. A couple years ago, I started delving in to crossbodies and love them. All three styles work well for me for different reasons in different situations.  I'm very fortunate and glad to have a variety.


Great cross section of styles. Thank you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have 8 bags that are auras or similar to the aura.
I also have more than three times as many larger 2-way bags that I can hand carry or shoulder/crossbody carry hands free. Some are only a bit larger (5?) some are significantly larger (12?) and some are midi Selene size haulers or even slightly bigger (10).
And six mini bags. 

I think I have enough bags!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have 8 bags that are auras or similar to the aura.
> I also have more than three times as many larger 2-way bags that I can hand carry or shoulder/crossbody carry hands free. Some are only a bit larger (5?) some are significantly larger (12?) and some are midi Selene size haulers or even slightly bigger (10).
> And six mini bags.
> 
> I think I have enough bags!!!!


YOU CAN HAVE ENOUGH BAGS?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> YOU CAN HAVE ENOUGH BAGS?


Haha, I'm getting close to that!! Don't get me wrong; I'm still a crazy bag lady and have a wishlist that's like 15 bags long, but my purchases are slowing waaayyy down. I need to take time to enjoy the many that I already have, which is why it's been so hard for me to commit to another MM even with tempting sales. I need to love it AND it needs to fill a space in my collection!


----------



## southernbelle43

I


bellebellebelle19 said:


> Haha, I'm getting close to that!! Don't get me wrong; I'm still a crazy bag lady and have a wishlist that's like 15 bags long, but my purchases are slowing waaayyy down. I need to take time to enjoy the many that I already have, which is why it's been so hard for me to commit to another MM even with tempting sales. I need to love it AND it needs to fill a space in my collection!


 I hear that.  Me too.  I have been gifting to ,y daughter who is so thrilled to get  nice bags.  And I still have plenty.


----------



## vink

I started out as a cross body girl. Then, I got introduced to hobo and tote. I found out that my shoulder can't handle any hobo coz it's too sloped, still, I have one Calista coz it's just gorgeous. [emoji4] Then, I thought I'm a satchel girl coz it gives me options until I find I feel too old and too fussy with a strap sometimes. I tried handheld during my shoulder's injury and found out it isn't too bad. But at the end of the day,  I like my hands free and any tote that can go over my shoulders are the best because I take everything with me. I still have a soft spot for crossbody, but just can't in bigger size anymore. 

My Marco's design favorites are 
- Selene with the open top. I like the easy access and has been carrying this full size in blue jean Aquila matte for 2 months straight.
- Juliet in tascania is another favorite because I like slouchy bag and it's super light. I'm so afraid that this bag with other leather will be too heavy and too structured. 
- Selene midi. I can't decide if I like it with zip top for security reason or open top for easy  access coz it's a smaller bag which is very strange because I prefer the open top hands down for the full size. 
- Angelica. I still have a soft spot for satchel and this is another one I like. The size isn't as big and hold as much as Juliet, but I find it a good size to remind me not to carry too much. 

I have a couple other of his styles, but feel so so about them. Maybe one day I may let them go or even get that leather replaced in other style that I prefer. 

There's one more style that I want to try it in slouchy leather, but like many of you here,  I'm moving into a new house and it needs lots of furnishing and making it look nice, especially for DD 'S room since it'll be her first own room. Not to mention at least 2 trips toward November. My bag money is now definitely be allocated to something else at the moment, too.


----------



## mleleigh

I wonder when we’ll be seeing the next AW release


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I wonder when we’ll be seeing the next AW release


One of the suggestions I made was a midi Victoria I thought that would be a good bag. I wonder if perhaps we might see a midi Victoria with the AW collection.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> One of the suggestions I made was a midi Victoria I thought that would be a good bag. I wonder if perhaps we might see a midi Victoria with the AW collection.


What did he say in response? The Victoria would probably already be considered midi size since it’s close in size to the Selene midi. Maybe a Little Victoria like the little Miss M would be more to your liking.  He hasn’t made anymore totes in the Little Miss M size, so I wonder if there’s not enough demand for a tote in that size.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> What did he say in response? The Victoria would probably already be considered midi size since it’s close in size to the Selene midi. Maybe a Little Victoria like the little Miss M would be more to your liking.  He hasn’t made anymore totes in the Little Miss M size, so I wonder if there’s not enough demand for a tote in that size.


Actually he said the measurements were closer to a full size Selene when the Victoria is fully open. He indicated that a midi Victoria was a possibility but did not confirm either way.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> A question for those of you who have been handbag purchasers much longer than me.   I started this journey a little over a year ago and am still tryng to identify the style or styles that  I keep.  I started out loving only soft  totes, progressed to the “different” e.g., the Sabrina, tried and liked hobos which really surprised me, added more structured bags and am now into the smaller ones.  I find that I am not using the Selenes much now; I keep reaching for  Zhoes. Have you reached a point that you only have a few styles now?  Or do you still use all of the different ones?


I’ve dabbled in all styles of handbags. It’s taken years and just living life at its various stages for me to figure out what kind of bag works for me and when.

I have a variety of styles, except totes. I do not carry a tote as my personal handbag, ever. I don’t own any nice leather ones because I just don’t like totes.  Well, wait a minute...I guess I do own two handbags (Bottega Veneta) that are probably technically totes. But, they are more elegant, in my eyes, than totes from other brands. BV’s intrecciato design plus the drape of its softened leather make its totes look less like totes, if that makes any sense. Anyhow...

I use nylon and canvas totes only for travel or for carrying miscellaneous items for day-to-day.

I tend to choose small bags most of the time. My medium bags continue to get some attention and my large bags the least. But I won’t let them go because there will always be a use for them.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’ve dabbled in all styles of handbags. It’s taken years and just living life at its various stages for me to figure out what kind of bag works for me and when.
> 
> I have a variety of styles, except totes. I do not carry a tote as my personal handbag, ever. I don’t own any nice leather ones because I just don’t like totes.  Well, wait a minute...I guess I do own two handbags (Bottega Veneta) that are probably technically totes. But, they are more elegant, in my eyes, than totes from other brands. (BV’s intrecciato design plus the drape of its softened leather make its totes look less like totes, if that makes any sense.) Anyhow...
> 
> I use nylon and canvas totes only for travel or for carrying miscellaneous items for day-to-day.
> 
> I tend to choose small bags most of the time. My medium bags continue to get some attention and my large bags the least. But I won’t let them go because there will always be a use for them.


Thank you tenKrat.  It is really interesting how all of us find our own niche in this handbag world.  I probably have more totes that any other styles, lol.  If you call Selene type bags totes. I only have one actual open top actual tote bag. Lately I have been getting smaller and smaller in what I use too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you tenKrat.  It is really interesting how all of us find our own niche in this handbag world.  I probably have more totes that any other styles, lol.  If you call Selene type bags totes. I only have one actual open top actual tote bag. Lately I have been getting smaller and smaller in what I use too. Thank you for sharing.


You’re welcome. Maybe Marco will have a new small style in his AW collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> You’re welcome. Maybe Marco will have a new small style in his AW collection.


Yes and hopefully not gigantic or teeny tiny.  Bless him he loves those huge bags.  And apparently I do as well since I have so many, lol.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes and hopefully not gigantic or teeny tiny.  Bless him he loves those huge bags.  And apparently I do as well since I have so many, lol.


I love those huge bags to look at and on everyone else but I have learned they are not for me. I must say I love a somewhere in between size bag. The Little Tulipano is a really good size. So is the Daphne and the Angelica and I love the Aura and Zhoe Legend and also the Zhoe. All great sizes for me. Having said that I do like my Little Muse. Hmm there is a theme here I think I like smaller and medium size bags. I always say that but I love my midi Selenes perfect dressy tote.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love those huge bags to look at and on everyone else but I have learned they are not for me. I must say I love a somewhere in between size bag. The Little Tulipano is a really good size. So is the Daphne and the Angelica and I love the Aura and Zhoe Legend and also the Zhoe. All great sizes for me. Having said that I do like my Little Muse. Hmm there is a theme here I think I like smaller and medium size bags. I always say that but I love my midi Selenes perfect dressy tote.



I keep thinking I am heading towards smaller bags and I use them.   But when I want something easy to use, easy to get into and less “fussy”  I reach for my Theias, Selenes and the Modena.  I guess I am a big bag lady by nature and a small bag lady by choice.


----------



## djfmn

Went out to a neighborhood party tonight and used my platinum and pewter diamond leather Little Tulipano. Got so many compliments. I had not used it for a couple of weeks while I painted all the edges. What a lot of work painting the edges in two different colors using both a platinum and pewter edge paint. Took me hours to do it but it looks amazing. I also painted the  edges of the amethyst Pompei leather Little Tulipano which was a lot easier as it was a single color and took about half the amount of time. Big lesson learned I do not like unpainted edges so the last Little Tulipano that I ordered in sugar cane Pompei leather I made sure I got it with painted edges.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

djfmn said:


> Went out to a neighborhood party tonight and used my platinum and pewter diamond leather Little Tulipano. Got so many compliments. I had not used it for a couple of weeks while I painted all the edges. What a lot of work painting the edges in two different colors using both a platinum and pewter edge paint. Took me hours to do it but it looks amazing. I also painted the  edges of the amethyst Pompei leather Little Tulipano which was a lot easier as it was a single color and took about half the amount of time. Big lesson learned I do not like unpainted edges so the last Little Tulipano that I ordered in sugar cane Pompei leather I made sure I got it with painted edges.



Show photos!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Got home from work a little early so got a chance to take pictures of my new bags.
> 
> Here is the Everose Aphrodite. This is one of my most favorite styles. I love north-south totes.
> View attachment 4034998
> 
> View attachment 4034999
> 
> 
> This is my Zhoe in Tan pompei. I also ordered the shorter strap shown in second picture. The shorter handle is adjustable so I can carry it by hand, on the elbow, or on the shoulder. The bag looks dressier with the shorter handle.
> View attachment 4035000
> 
> View attachment 4035001


Going back through some posts.  That Aphrodite takes my breath away!!!


----------



## TotinScience

no no no no no NO ((
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/09/toall-our-wonderful-customers-it-is.html


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> no no no no no NO ((
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/09/toall-our-wonderful-customers-it-is.html


I just saw this too! I can't believe it!  I'm sure it's tough to survive long term in the world of handbags.


----------



## clu0984

They are closing??


----------



## Devyn Danielle

clu0984 said:


> They are closing??


Yes.


----------



## clu0984

I can’t believe it. I wasn’t expecting this!


----------



## jaspearl

I can't believe it! I just discovered MM! 

I think it must be very difficult for small businesses to survive nowadays. 

I really think it's such a pity though.


----------



## Kylacove

I am so sad. I feel like I just discovered Massaccesi and now it's gone. Perhaps it was just too good to be true and he couldn't survive charging reasonable prices.


----------



## pdxhb

Such sad news! I hope that Marco re-invents his vision in another business - he's such a good bag designer.

Now, off to recalculate my wishlist one last time.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What is going on?  I mean Marco just got his Fall Winter leathers...and the last post on the MM FB page on August 26 was "MASSACCESI: Style, forever!" 

I guess forever is 8 days!


----------



## lenie

This is so sad! Marco is an incredible artisan and I have been so happy with his products. His customer service has been unparalleled. I wish him well and much success in his future endeavors.


----------



## anitalilac

clu0984 said:


> I can’t believe it. I wasn’t expecting this!


me too!


----------



## djfmn

I only support small businesses in the hopes they survive. This is so disappointing to here. I was not planning on another bag but I might just have to buy that teal nappa bag. Either a midi Alexia or a Little Muse. I am thinking Little Muse.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Posting a screenshot in case the link goes away:


----------



## vink

OMG! I can’t believe it! And I need to go list out my last order, too. This is really sad. [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am so sad.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm so sad! I was so looking forward to Marco's future designs. It was such a pleasure talking and ordering from him, and I absolutely adore my MM bag and now I will never be able to part from it! I think he had a very special thing going on, with his bespoke services and his affordable pricing…how long were they open? 2-3 years? I don't know when we'll be able to find something like this again! I suppose this would explain why they've had so many sales the past year. What will we talk about on this lovely thread now?


----------



## djfmn

I bought my first MM bag in Aug/Sept 2014. I really hoped he was going to survive in this tough business where it seems as though mass produced lower quality thrives.


----------



## carterazo

Oh no!!!! [emoji30] This is so sad! Now off to see what I can come up with - and if I can control myself. [emoji26]


----------



## TotinScience

While I did make a personal decision to not buy MM bags for awhile, I might just get one in this last sale to support him and show my gratitude. It has only been a bit over a year since i discovered this wonderful brand and community, and it saddens me so much to learn about the shop closure ((.


----------



## msd_bags

Oh no, I am in shock!! Why?????

I have been putting off ordering until November, but I think I will place my final order now.  So sad.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Isn't my avatar just so pretty.  That bag is a work of art.


----------



## vink

I was thinking about letting go 2 of the MM that don’t work well for me. Now, I’m rethinking them. Should I or shouldn’t I? 
But I’ll definitely place order this last time.


----------



## thedseer

So, so sad and unexpected. I bought my first in early 2015 and my last order was a little over a year ago - slowed down purchases after having kids. Was not planning to make another order for a bit, but now I feel like I should get in one last one. Was always interested in Zhoe/Mini Zhoe/Zhoe Legend - not sure what I would prefer. I've also been wanting a new work bag.


----------



## thedseer

vink said:


> I was thinking about letting go 2 of the MM that don’t work well for me. Now, I’m rethinking them. Should I or shouldn’t I?
> But I’ll definitely place order this last time.


Same. I'm going to hold on to mine now I think.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> I was thinking about letting go 2 of the MM that don’t work well for me. Now, I’m rethinking them. Should I or shouldn’t I?
> But I’ll definitely place order this last time.


@vink, how are you liking your Little Valeries? Debating between that one and a Little Tulipano as my last order


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> @vink, how are you liking your Little Valeries? Debating between that one and a Little Tulipano as my last order



I like it fine. But it’s a small bag which isn’t really my day-to-day preference. I can show you how much it holds tonight. But as mine is a first order of this style, the inside pocket was small which I recommended him to expand it so it can fit a bigger phone and he took my feedback graciously. (He’s even the one who asked for the feedback in the first place.) I’ll miss exchanging opinion on the design with him greatly.


----------



## scrpo83

That's a shame about them closing shop ..just got my first Massaccesi last month after putting off ordering for almost a year..


----------



## southernbelle43

I am really depressed.  I hope our dear Marco is OK.  I know many of us have spent hours looking at other brands  and keep coming back to MM.  Guess this will be the end of my purse buying! 
I am  thankful that I was able to acquire quite a few of his creations.
I emailed him and hopefully he will let us know that he himself is OK which is the most important thing.


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really depressed.  I hope our dear Marco is OK.  I know many of us have spent hours looking at other brands  and keep coming back to MM.  Guess this will be the end of my purse buying!



Mine, too.  Nothing else can ever come close.  My thoughts are with MM, Colette, and the talented people who work with them.  The news leaves me feeling like I’ve been punched in the gut.


----------



## msd_bags

Tankgirl said:


> Mine, too.  Nothing else can ever come close.  My thoughts are with MM, Colette, and the talented people who work with them.  The news leaves me feeling like I’ve been punched in the gut.


Same feeling here!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Mine, too.  Nothing else can ever come close.  My thoughts are with MM, Colette, and the talented people who work with them.  The news leaves me feeling like I’ve been punched in the gut.


Me too. I felt like I knew Marco after getting so many sweet emails from him.


----------



## paculina

I hadn't ordered yet but I will now. I'm torn between getting the first thing I wanted on the site, which is probably not very practical for me, or something that will be more practical. I just feel like if I don't get that original want, I'll regret it.


----------



## lenie

paculina said:


> I hadn't ordered yet but I will now. I'm torn between getting the first thing I wanted on the site, which is probably not very practical for me, or something that will be more practical. I just feel like if I don't get that original want, I'll regret it.



Or get both-the one that first caught your eye and one that is practical.


----------



## musicmom

So sad here....


----------



## vink

paculina said:


> I hadn't ordered yet but I will now. I'm torn between getting the first thing I wanted on the site, which is probably not very practical for me, or something that will be more practical. I just feel like if I don't get that original want, I'll regret it.



How much use you’ll get out of that “first sight” bag? I’m leaning toward a practical bag, but I can understand the nagging and yearning that’ll still be there if we miss out on things that we long for.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> How much use you’ll get out of that “first sight” bag? I’m leaning toward a practical bag, but I can understand the nagging and yearning that’ll still be there if we miss out on things that we long for.


I am torn between trying a new bag for me the midi Alexia vs a style I already have and really like the Little Muse. I have looked and looked at the midi Alexia but all the posts about it been difficult to get into has made me somewhat hesitant. I would hate to get my last MM bag and love the leather and not the style. Although I love the look of the midi Alexia. I will definitely have to research on this thread all the posts about the midi Alexia. At least I have a little time to decide. I know the leather definitely the teal nappa.


----------



## paculina

vink said:


> How much use you’ll get out of that “first sight” bag? I’m leaning toward a practical bag, but I can understand the nagging and yearning that’ll still be there if we miss out on things that we long for.


Yeah, I don't know. I wanted a Calista in sunflower, but I think it's just because I like the name of the color. I don't know if I'll actually like that hobo style, and I don't know that I have a lot of need for that kind of bright yellow. And I'm not really sure how I got the Calista in my brain. The one that would be practical for me would be something like a Penelope messenger. Maybe in teal. I do love that teal Zhoe Legend that has been the cover shot for a few days here. A neutral would be the most practical of course, but I'm not feeling that.


----------



## vink

paculina said:


> Yeah, I don't know. I wanted a Calista in sunflower, but I think it's just because I like the name of the color. I don't know if I'll actually like that hobo style, and I don't know that I have a lot of need for that kind of bright yellow. And I'm not really sure how I got the Calista in my brain. The one that would be practical for me would be something like a Penelope messenger. Maybe in teal. I do love that teal Zhoe Legend that has been the cover shot for a few days here. A neutral would be the most practical of course, but I'm not feeling that.



Get the sunflower in SLG such as Penelope midi or mini. And get the Penelope messenger in the color you’ll use. 

If I really love the color but find it impractical for me, Penelope midi is a way to go for me. I love it every much. A truly good size bag.


----------



## Taimi

I’m shocked. What have happened? Something must have happened as this came so quickly after the releases of fall leathers and a new bag model. I really hope everything is fine with Marco.


----------



## vink

Taimi said:


> I’m shocked. What have happened? Something must have happened as this came so quickly after the releases of fall leathers and a new bag model. I really hope everything is fine with Marco.



I wonder about that, too.


----------



## mleleigh

Sigh... I keep thinking about a Juliet with an added flat pocket on the back panel. No idea about what color or leather, I need to study my swatches tomorrow. This pic from their Instagram has stuck with me.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I viscerally felt the thud of my heart plummeting when I read the news.  Massaccesi has meant so much to me.  What a privilege to own a small family of exquisite custom leather bags made by an Italian master--a privilege made even more so by its ephemerality.

I feel genuine grief.


----------



## anitalilac

Taimi said:


> I’m shocked. What have happened? Something must have happened as this came so quickly after the releases of fall leathers and a new bag model. I really hope everything is fine with Marco.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> Sigh... I keep thinking about a Juliet with an added flat pocket on the back panel. No idea about what color or leather, I need to study my swatches tomorrow. This pic from their Instagram has stuck with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182001



I love mine! Tuscania is my recommendation.


----------



## Tankgirl

Claudia Herzog said:


> I viscerally felt the thud of my heart plummeting when I read the news.  Massaccesi has meant so much to me.  What a privilege to own a small family of exquisite custom leather bags made by an Italian master--a privilege made even more so by its ephemerality.
> 
> I feel genuine grief.



That is exactly how I feel.


----------



## jaspearl

Just to show the Angelica i received during the last sale. Flat handles with 8.5inch drop and pewter diamond leather.


----------



## jaspearl

I really like my 3 MM bags very much, i have been rotating amongst the 3, Calista, Theia midi and Angelica. 

I will miss Marco's designs and workmanship!


----------



## jaspearl

In case anyone wanted to have a look at the everose diamond leather... Theia midi.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> no no no no no NO ((
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/09/toall-our-wonderful-customers-it-is.html


No!!!!!!   Firstly, I hope everything is okay with Marco as this is rather sudden.  I am so sad as I've only been with MM for 2 years.  I think he had a great business model and is of course, a great craftsman.  It will be very hard/impossible to go back to non-custom bags.

Oddly enough I was going order a Loup Noir bag this weekend but something held me back..... Now the analysis paralysis comes.  Do I get a Mia?  Black vacchetta?  Another Mini Zhoe?  Gah!!!!


----------



## vink

jaspearl said:


> Just to show the Angelica i received during the last sale. Flat handles with 8.5inch drop and pewter diamond leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182062


That's a very hot bag!


----------



## jaspearl

Yes, i agree. It will be very hard to go back to buying bags off the shelf! 
Marco has great customer service and you can tell his passion from his emails.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> No!!!!!!   Firstly, I hope everything is okay with Marco as this is rather sudden.  I am so sad as I've only been with MM for 2 years.  I think he had a great business model and is of course, a great craftsman.  It will be very hard/impossible to go back to non-custom bags.
> 
> Oddly enough I was going order a Loup Noir bag this weekend but something held me back..... Now the analysis paralysis comes.  Do I get a Mia?  Black vacchetta?  Another Mini Zhoe?  Gah!!!!


I’m planning to get a Mia.


----------



## Coastal jewel

jaspearl said:


> Just to show the Angelica i received during the last sale. Flat handles with 8.5inch drop and pewter diamond leather.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182062



This is lovely..  added pocket too?


----------



## thedseer

Today's bags. Was pleased to discover that my laptop fits in my Star.


----------



## coach943

Has anyone sent an order and gotten a confirmation yet? I sent an email late last night and haven't heard back yet. I had this problem last time I ordered, too.


----------



## djfmn

It is hard in this day and age to compete against mass produced bags. I love the quality of MM bags and the beautiful leather. I know that each bag that was made for me was made with years of experience and knowledge passed down from generation to generation. Marco is a true craftsman and a wonderful designer. I try whenever possible to support small businesses in the hopes to keep them going. I am going to cherish and look after all my MM bags and I am fortunate enough to have 25 of them. About to increase to 26. I am sad to see a small business have to close up shop. I will treasure my bags and enjoy using them and definitely look after them. I don't think I will be able to find another bag company that has treated me as a customer with such service and genuine caring.


----------



## djfmn

It is hard in this day and age to compete against mass produced bags. I love the quality of MM bags and the beautiful leather. I know that each bag that was made for me was made with years of experience and knowledge passed down from generation to generation. Marco is a true craftsman and a wonderful designer. I try whenever possible to support small businesses in the hopes to keep them going. I am going to cherish and look after all my MM bags and I am fortunate enough to have 25 of them. About to increase to 26. I am sad to see a small business have to close up shop. I will treasure my bags and enjoy using them and definitely look after them. I don't think I will be able to find another bag company that has treated me as a customer with such service and genuine caring.


----------



## pdxhb

coach943 said:


> Has anyone sent an order and gotten a confirmation yet? I sent an email late last night and haven't heard back yet. I had this problem last time I ordered, too.



I emailed late yesterday and haven't received a response yet. The sale is officially starting today (Tuesday Sept 4) so I don't necessarily expect any message from them until later in the day or early tomorrow, accounting for the time zone difference.


----------



## lenie

coach943 said:


> Has anyone sent an order and gotten a confirmation yet? I sent an email late last night and haven't heard back yet. I had this problem last time I ordered, too.



I got a confirmation and invoice but I was charged extra for the lining. Sent an email back because lining and hardware upgrade was supposed to be free.


----------



## mleleigh

Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share


----------



## pdxhb

mleleigh said:


> Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share



Depending on leather availability - Modena in vachetta, either Green or River Blue with dark gunmetal HW; Victoria with modified closure (no flap) in either Octane or Coral Merinos.

Would also love to hear about everyone's orders!


----------



## leechiyong

paculina said:


> I hadn't ordered yet but I will now. I'm torn between getting the first thing I wanted on the site, which is probably not very practical for me, or something that will be more practical. I just feel like if I don't get that original want, I'll regret it.


Get the first one you wanted.  There will be opportunities to use it, even if not frequent, and you'll be able to cherish it for a long time.  I still remember the bags I wished I'd bought.  With so many other bags out there, you'll find one that's practical and you can't get out of your head.


----------



## coach943

mleleigh said:


> Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share



I decided to get everything on my wish list. I ordered a Midi Minerva with the fringe like the one in this picture. I am hoping they can still do it. I also ordered a full-size Selene Zip in black vachetta and Flora in Fuchsia Pebbled.


----------



## lenie

mleleigh said:


> Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share



Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, light gunmetal hardware  and a Penelope in Everose glitter pompei, same lining and hardware.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share


Well I just found out there's not enough black Verona for a Victoria  so I will probably do a black pebbled Victoria with Selene closure and marine lining. Also, a pewter glitter Pompeii Mia with burgundy lining. Ugh I'm so disappointed about the black Verona!


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Well I just found out there's not enough black Verona for a Victoria  so I will probably do a black pebbled Victoria with Selene closure and marine lining. Also, a pewter glitter Pompeii Mia with burgundy lining. Ugh I'm so disappointed about the black Verona!


Verona is such a special leather! I understand, but your alternate will be gorgeous and a true classic.


----------



## DesigningStyle

My sadness over this is overshadowed only by my wondering.


----------



## thedseer

What is everyone's favorite work bag? Leaning towards the Siena in vachetta. 

I've always wanted something from the Zhoe family but I don't think it would get much use at this point in my life and I could use a new work bag. I figure I can probably always track down a Zhoe second hand in the future.


----------



## Aminu

I only have one solitary MM bag to date, a gorgeous Divina Midi in gold laminato lamb with Victoria handles. Finding such wonderful quality, custom-made handbags in such an array of delicious colours and leathers was a dream come true! I had already planned to buy several more, thinking I could grow my collection gradually. I can't believe this news...  
I placed an order for another Divina Midi in bluette Merinos with Victoria handles, a Modena in white Pebbled and a Modena in Dark Brown Nappa. Still waiting for confirmation. No doubt they'll be inundated with orders...


----------



## TotinScience

thedseer said:


> What is everyone's favorite work bag? Leaning towards the Siena in vachetta.
> 
> I've always wanted something from the Zhoe family but I don't think it would get much use at this point in my life and I could use a new work bag. I figure I can probably always track down a Zhoe second hand in the future.



Siena is a GREAT work bag - it is compact but fits a laptop like a champ  and with 2 compartments one can stay pretty organized (not a supermassive black hole type of situation). I have her in Pebbled and Vacchetta, which are the two heaviest leathers, but it doesn't feel all that heavy (to be fair I have her modified for shoulder carry with longer straps). 
I emailed Marco last night but have not heard back. I am debating between the following:
Aphrodite in hot pink nappa with Amethyst Pompei straps/handles and sides 
hot pink nappa Theia midi and a an amethyst pompei Polzino cuff 
Little Tulipano with an outer bag in amethyst pompei and inner in the hot pink nappa
Little Valerie in Amethyst Pompei 
I also wish for something in Flamingo nappa, but not sure if they got it back in stock now that the shop is no more .


----------



## jaspearl

Coastal jewel said:


> This is lovely..  added pocket too?


Yes, the joke's on me. I asked for a zip external pocket. When the bag came with the pocket, i realised it looked so much better than it would have with a zip! 
Marco gave me a 10 euro credit for the mistake. I did tell him the bag looked better! 
I'm glad the mistake happened, it looks good without the external hardware!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies I'm in love with Athene China blue.  It is a color I was considering for sometime in the future.  Now with the rush to order, I can't think of a bag for it.  I would love recommendations.  I prefer small to medium bags.

midi Sabrina? little tulipano? argh!  I can't think of anything!  I want it to be perfect for this soft leather.

Thanks!


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Ladies I'm in love with Athene China blue.  It is a color I was considering for sometime in the future.  Now with the rush to order, I can't think of a bag for it.  I would love recommendations.  I prefer small to medium bags.
> 
> midi Sabrina? little tulipano? argh!  I can't think of anything!  I want it to be perfect for this soft leather.
> 
> Thanks!


In a small to medium size, the Midi Sabrina is one of my favorites. It's so easy to use and feels great in a soft leather.


----------



## obscurity7

carterazo said:


> Ladies I'm in love with Athene China blue.  It is a color I was considering for sometime in the future.  Now with the rush to order, I can't think of a bag for it.  I would love recommendations.  I prefer small to medium bags.
> 
> midi Sabrina? little tulipano? argh!  I can't think of anything!  I want it to be perfect for this soft leather.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a mini Zhoe in this leather and LOVE it.  But that does not sound like the kind of bag you're going for.  The color is truly stunning though.


----------



## DesigningStyle

*Carterazo*, Oh yes!  As *pdxhb *suggested get the Midi Sabrina!  I have three and LOVE them.


----------



## thedseer

TotinScience said:


> Siena is a GREAT work bag - it is compact but fits a laptop like a champ  and with 2 compartments one can stay pretty organized (not a supermassive black hole type of situation). I have her in Pebbled and Vacchetta, which are the two heaviest leathers, but it doesn't feel all that heavy (to be fair I have her modified for shoulder carry with longer straps).
> I emailed Marco last night but have not heard back. I am debating between the following:
> Aphrodite in hot pink nappa with Amethyst Pompei straps/handles and sides
> hot pink nappa Theia midi and a an amethyst pompei Polzino cuff
> Little Tulipano with an outer bag in amethyst pompei and inner in the hot pink nappa
> Little Valerie in Amethyst Pompei
> I also wish for something in Flamingo nappa, but not sure if they got it back in stock now that the shop is no more .


Thank you! I think that seals it for me.  Do you prefer it in vachetta or pebbled?


----------



## Fendilover5

This is really sad news! I've been following this thread for a while and finally decided to try a Flora to see what the hype is about. It came in last month and I was pleasantly surprised of the craftsmanship and materials used! Even the quality of the chain is incredible!
I've had my eye on the Rue Angelica for a travel and hauling all the kids stuff for days I want to look more put together, as I have nothing this size that is not beatup. 
Any reviews from anyone who has it? 
Also, any thoughts between the navy pebble and Marino marine blue as far as color and leather.
TIA


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Well I just found out there's not enough black Verona for a Victoria  so I will probably do a black pebbled Victoria with Selene closure and marine lining. Also, a pewter glitter Pompeii Mia with burgundy lining. Ugh I'm so disappointed about the black Verona!


Did you hear directly from Marco or someone else?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Did you hear directly from Marco or someone else?


Marco


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> What is everyone's favorite work bag? Leaning towards the Siena in vachetta.
> 
> I've always wanted something from the Zhoe family but I don't think it would get much use at this point in my life and I could use a new work bag. I figure I can probably always track down a Zhoe second hand in the future.


I like Juliet. It's so underrated.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fendilover5 said:


> This is really sad news! I've been following this thread for a while and finally decided to try a Flora to see what the hype is about. It came in last month and I was pleasantly surprised of the craftsmanship and materials used! Even the quality of the chain is incredible!
> I've had my eye on the Rue Angelica for a travel and hauling all the kids stuff for days I want to look more put together, as I have nothing this size that is not beatup.
> Any reviews from anyone who has it?
> Also, any thoughts between the navy pebble and Marino marine blue as far as color and leather.
> TIA


Merino is going to be slouch quite a bit from the beginning. Pebbled will be a little bit stiffer initially , but will definitely be quite slouchy as you break it in. Will you be happy with a slouchy Angelica? You can do a search for pics to see what a slouchy Daphne Looks like. Maybe that would help you make up your mind on the Angelica. I’d prefer marine blue over navy pebbled.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco


Yea that  means he is well then. I was worried.


----------



## TotinScience

thedseer said:


> Thank you! I think that seals it for me.  Do you prefer it in vachetta or pebbled?


Sorry for the confusion - mine is one bag, colorblocked with pebbled and Vacchetta, not two separate bags


----------



## christinemliu

Besides the sadness, I am also grateful for MM because I got to read and interact with you all. What a wonderful community here and on the BST group. I ordered a Soulmate Midi and a Little Penelope. Thank you all!


----------



## vink

I order a Valerie and Selene, both full size, and some Juliet bag straps. I know I can use his bag straps on some of my other bags. It’s very comfortable strap.


----------



## thedseer

TotinScience said:


> Sorry for the confusion - mine is one bag, colorblocked with pebbled and Vacchetta, not two separate bags


Oh, what a neat idea!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> In a small to medium size, the Midi Sabrina is one of my favorites. It's so easy to use and feels great in a soft leather.


Thank you!  I'm thinking a lot about the style. 



obscurity7 said:


> I have a mini Zhoe in this leather and LOVE it.  But that does not sound like the kind of bag you're going for.  The color is truly stunning though.


   I already have a Zhoe in cobalt blue, how come I'm not considering the mini.  Although I did consider it in Phoebe.  I'm so glad to hear you love the color! Isn't it just gorgeous? 



DesigningStyle said:


> *Carterazo*, Oh yes!  As *pdxhb *suggested get the Midi Sabrina!  I have three and LOVE them.



Thank you!  I am leaning heavily in that direction.


----------



## Aminu

I've just heard back from Marco regarding my order. Apparently, the bluette Merinos is no longer in stock, so he suggested the china blue Pebbled. I haven't seen anyone post any photos of it here, but the small swatch on the website looks like a bright navy, so I think it's a good substitute.


----------



## starkfan

So shocked to hear the news!  I'll definitely miss the brand and the incredible standards of customer service that they set... Like TotinScience's post below, I also only just took the plunge with my first MM bag less than a year ago (though I'd been lurking on this thread and checking out leathers and styles for awhile before that), and I'm sad that this is now going to be the last of MM... I'm still waiting for my order from the flash sale in July, but also decided to get one last bag (and a couple of SLGs) to show my support and gratitude to Marco and the MM family.



TotinScience said:


> While I did make a personal decision to not buy MM bags for awhile, I might just get one in this last sale to support him and show my gratitude. It has only been a bit over a year since i discovered this wonderful brand and community, and it saddens me so much to learn about the shop closure ((.





mleleigh said:


> Would love to hear what you ladies have ordered if you'd like to share


I've placed an order for a Modena in Butterscotch pebbled leather, a Penelope in Chocolate Verona (my Blue Iris Verona Penelope works superbly well as a grab-and-go wristlet in a hardy and super pettable leather, so I figured I'd add one more for the road!), and a Little Penelope in China blue pebbled leather (_love_ how that leather looks in the swatches, but just can't figure out a bag to get in this leather!)

The Modena is a style I've been liking for some time now, and will actually be my first larger-sized MM bag -- all my other purchases so far have been smaller styles (ranging from the Penny Messenger to Alexia Midi), as I've got a number of other larger-sized bags already that it's been hard to find a gap in my bag collection that still needed to be filled! The Modena was more or less next on my MM wishlist, so it's pretty much a now-or-never situation, even though I still need to do a bit of a purge on my bag collection...


----------



## TotinScience

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I'm thinking a lot about the style.
> 
> I already have a Zhoe in cobalt blue, how come I'm not considering the mini.  Although I did consider it in Phoebe.  I'm so glad to hear you love the color! Isn't it just gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I am leaning heavily in that direction.


I second all the Sabrina love. My very first Marco's bag was a full size Sabrina coloblocked with Chocolate and Black Nappas and to this day it's one of the most striking bags in my collection. Size-wise, I do prefer the midi one though (mine is tangerine Nappa/Lead Africa), as it can double as a casual out and about errands bag and can be glammed up for a date. The full size Sabrina is kind of neither here nor there capacity-wise, but it does make a hell of a statement bag on a taller person  - on someone more petite it can end up looking like a...sail. Because Sabrinas are so flat, they travel very well - just stick them at the bottom of your suitcase and voila, you have an extra bag for your next trip .


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> I've just heard back from Marco regarding my order. Apparently, the bluette Merinos is no longer in stock, so he suggested the china blue Pebbled. I haven't seen anyone post any photos of it here, but the small swatch on the website looks like a bright navy, so I think it's a good substitute.



I have a Bluette Merinos bag and recently received thet china blue Pebbled and agree it’s got a very similar vibrancy and appeal.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I second all the Sabrina love. My very first Marco's bag was a full size Sabrina coloblocked with Chocolate and Black Nappas and to this day it's one of the most striking bags in my collection. Size-wise, I do prefer the midi one though (mine is tangerine Nappa/Lead Africa), as it can double as a casual out and about errands bag and can be glammed up for a date. The full size Sabrina is kind of neither here nor there capacity-wise, but it does make a hell of a statement bag on a taller person  - on someone more petite it can end up looking like a...sail. Because Sabrinas are so flat, they travel very well - just stick them at the bottom of your suitcase and voila, you have an extra bag for your next trip .



Thank you!  It is your Sabrinas that inspired me!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Besides the sadness, I am also grateful for MM because I got to read and interact with you all. What a wonderful community here and on the BST group. I ordered a Soulmate Midi and a Little Penelope. Thank you all!


That is what makes me sad as well. I feel like we have a little virtual family and I will miss that.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies I'm in love with Athene China blue.  It is a color I was considering for sometime in the future.  Now with the rush to order, I can't think of a bag for it.  I would love recommendations.  I prefer small to medium bags.
> 
> midi Sabrina? little tulipano? argh!  I can't think of anything!  I want it to be perfect for this soft leather.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a midi Sabrina which I sold to my neighbor and replaced with an Angelica in the same pink leather. I have 3 Little Tulipano and it is one of my favorite styles hands down. I love everything about it. Easy to carry fun style and fits everything I need with ease. I would recommend an inside pocket which I did and also painted edges. When I spoke to Marco about lining he told me it makes it heavier and suggested that I do not line my Little Tulipanos. I do not mind it unlined at all but I definitely did not like the unpainted edges. I did not find the midi Sabrina very practical - it is a fun style and design and very unique and unusual but I personally prefer the Little Tulipano.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I had a midi Sabrina which I sold to my neighbor and replaced with an Angelica in the same pink leather. I have 3 Little Tulipano and it is one of my favorite styles hands down. I love everything about it. Easy to carry fun style and fits everything I need with ease. I would recommend an inside pocket which I did and also painted edges. When I spoke to Marco about lining he told me it makes it heavier and suggested that I do not line my Little Tulipanos. I do not mind it unlined at all but I definitely did not like the unpainted edges. I did not find the midi Sabrina very practical - it is a fun style and design and very unique and unusual but I personally prefer the Little Tulipano.


Thanks for all the info! I admire your collection and all your knowledge about MM bags! I placed my order about an hour ago in the hopes that what I want isn't sold out.

I've been intrigued by the Sabrina for a while and figured this is my last chance to try one in a color I love. I got the midi size. I hope to use it once in a while. If nothing else, it's a really cool looking bag. [emoji4]  Did you get the complete little Tulipano? I ordered just the inside in amethyst pompei. I went back and forth on whether to get the whole thing or just the inside. I did ask for painted edges based on what you shared not long ago.  I also ordered a Zhoe in hot pink nappa. I wish I could have ordered more. I hope I don't regret not getting an Aphrodite in all red nappa like I wanted long ago. Or a little Athena in a sweet color. Sigh! [emoji26]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks for all the info! I admire your collection and all your knowledge about MM bags! I placed my order about an hour ago in the hopes that what I want isn't sold out.
> 
> I've been intrigued by the Sabrina for a while and figured this is my last chance to try one in a color I love. I got the midi size. I hope to use it once in a while. If nothing else, it's a really cool looking bag. [emoji4]  Did you get the complete little Tulipano? I ordered just the inside in amethyst pompei. I went back and forth on whether to get the whole thing or just the inside. I did ask for painted edges based on what you shared not long ago.  I also ordered a Zhoe in hot pink nappa. I wish I could have ordered more. I hope I don't regret not getting an Aphrodite in all red nappa like I wanted long ago. Or a little Athena in a sweet color. Sigh! [emoji26]


The Sabrina is probably my least used bag BUT it is so special and I am thankful t have it.  The times I do use it, it looks great and I get comments on how unique it is. You made some great choices. I have decided not to order anything using my mature adult reasoning that I have 11 MM bags BUT there are a couple of days left and I am nor sure how long my adult behavior can last.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I had a midi Sabrina which I sold to my neighbor and replaced with an Angelica in the same pink leather. I have 3 Little Tulipano and it is one of my favorite styles hands down. I love everything about it. Easy to carry fun style and fits everything I need with ease. I would recommend an inside pocket which I did and also painted edges. When I spoke to Marco about lining he told me it makes it heavier and suggested that I do not line my Little Tulipanos. I do not mind it unlined at all but I definitely did not like the unpainted edges. I did not find the midi Sabrina very practical - it is a fun style and design and very unique and unusual but I personally prefer the Little Tulipano.


My money tree is so bare right now! Otherwise I would be all over getting a Little Tulipano. It looks like a great style.


----------



## VanBod1525

So sad tonight. I ordered a Muse in Eggplant Pompeii - love the style more than I though and the black cherry nappa one I have is awesome. Also got a Penny Messenger in Teal Diamond, a Penny Midi in Mauve Aquila Matte and a cardholder in Cameo Rose Merinos. Let's hope all those leathers are in stock.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thanks for all the info! I admire your collection and all your knowledge about MM bags! I placed my order about an hour ago in the hopes that what I want isn't sold out.
> 
> I've been intrigued by the Sabrina for a while and figured this is my last chance to try one in a color I love. I got the midi size. I hope to use it once in a while. If nothing else, it's a really cool looking bag. [emoji4]  Did you get the complete little Tulipano? I ordered just the inside in amethyst pompei. I went back and forth on whether to get the whole thing or just the inside. I did ask for painted edges based on what you shared not long ago.  I also ordered a Zhoe in hot pink nappa. I wish I could have ordered more. I hope I don't regret not getting an Aphrodite in all red nappa like I wanted long ago. Or a little Athena in a sweet color. Sigh! [emoji26]



Caterazo I got the entire Little Tulipano in Amethyst and it is amazing. I like both because I slip things between the inner and outer bag. I put my phone in there and various other things. It is a great outside pocket on both front and back of the bag. I highly recommend the whole bag. Here is my amethyst Little Tulipano. I think I had the hot pink nappa leather sample to show someone the difference in the color. So ignore that.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Whyy is mm closing??!?!?!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> My money tree is so bare right now! Otherwise I would be all over getting a Little Tulipano. It looks like a great style.


I am in the same boat my bag fund is completely depleted. But I am getting one last bag. I can promise you that the Little Tulipano is a great bag. I love the style and the size. I bought my daughter a midi Tulipano and it was a little bit big for me but she loved the size. It is such a fun bag. I am getting one more bag in teal nappa and if I did not have 3 Little Tulipanos I think I would get one more but I have decided to try something else.


----------



## HermesHope

As I have only just bought my second bag, Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather, I wasn’t planning on getting another. But DH approved me buying my last: Muse Midi in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a dark blue lining. I have also ordered a Polsino bracelet in teal diamond leather. Eek!


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> Whyy is mm closing??!?!?!


No one knows so far.  It seems so strange that he would come out with fall and winter leathers and then close?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Caterazo I got the entire Little Tulipano in Amethyst and it is amazing. I like both because I slip things between the inner and outer bag. I put my phone in there and various other things. It is a great outside pocket on both front and back of the bag. I highly recommend the whole bag. Here is my amethyst Little Tulipano. I think I had the hot pink nappa leather sample to show someone the difference in the color. So ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182620


OK I posted that I was not ordering a bag, nope.  Not going to do it......until you put this picture on here. It stole my heart and I ordered one just like it. I have only two small bags and very few dressy ones because I live a casual life style.  So it will fill a gap.  I also got the painted edges, no lining and a zipped pocket based on three other posters recommendations.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> The Sabrina is probably my least used bag BUT it is so special and I am thankful t have it.  The times I do use it, it looks great and I get comments on how unique it is. You made some great choices. I have decided not to order anything using my mature adult reasoning that I have 11 MM bags BUT there are a couple of days left and I am nor sure how long my adult behavior can last.


Thank you!  You are really strong!  I was a total wuss and went beyond  what I originally intended.  I even asked about a bag that did not sell during the summer sample sale and it's available!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  You are really strong!  I was a total wuss and went beyond  what I originally intended.  I even asked about a bag that did not sell during the summer sample sale and it's available!


Uh, you had better read my latest post, lol


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Caterazo I got the entire Little Tulipano in Amethyst and it is amazing. I like both because I slip things between the inner and outer bag. I put my phone in there and various other things. It is a great outside pocket on both front and back of the bag. I highly recommend the whole bag. Here is my amethyst Little Tulipano. I think I had the hot pink nappa leather sample to show someone the difference in the color. So ignore that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182620


  I had not been able to pull up your picture in my search for the color. Oh my! Drool! I think I will change my order....


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> As I have only just bought my second bag, Victoria in amethyst pebbled leather, I wasn’t planning on getting another. But DH approved me buying my last: Muse Midi in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a dark blue lining. I have also ordered a Polsino bracelet in teal diamond leather. Eek!


This sounds lovely!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I posted that I was not ordering a bag, nope.  Not going to do it......until you put this picture on here. It stole my heart and I ordered one just like it. I have only two small bags and very few dressy ones because I live a casual life style.  So it will fill a gap.  I also got the painted edges, no lining and a zipped pocket based on three other posters recommendations.





southernbelle43 said:


> Uh, you had better read my latest post, lol



I just did!    Good for you!


----------



## 2cello

Would someone be able to tell me how one pays?  Can you use PayPal or do you have to give your cc number to a person? 

I’d like to get a bag while I can but not loving the thought of giving cc number via email or phone.


----------



## coach943

2cello said:


> Would someone be able to tell me how one pays?  Can you use PayPal or do you have to give your cc number to a person?
> 
> I’d like to get a bag while I can but not living the though of giving cc number via email or phone.


You will get an invoice through PayPal. You don't have to give your credit card number to anyone.


----------



## southernbelle43

2cello said:


> Would someone be able to tell me how one pays?  Can you use PayPal or do you have to give your cc number to a person?
> 
> I’d like to get a bag while I can but not living the though of giving cc number via email or phone.


PayPal


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I had not been able to pull up your picture in my search for the color. Oh my! Drool! I think I will change my order....


I went to a neighborhood BBQ yesterday. Huge one 200 people fantastic band lots of dancing. I took my amethyst little Tulipano it was sitting on the table. I had so many ladies ask about my bag. The consensus was that the leather was amazing and the style was so unusual. I love the Tulipano style.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I went to a neighborhood BBQ yesterday. Huge one 200 people fantastic band lots of dancing. I took my amethyst little Tulipano it was sitting on the table. I had so many ladies ask about my bag. The consensus was that the leather was amazing and the style was so unusual. I love the Tulipano style.


Yea, I am really excited to get it. So many of us have ordered it may be Christmas before it arrives, lol.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am in the same boat my bag fund is completely depleted. But I am getting one last bag. I can promise you that the Little Tulipano is a great bag. I love the style and the size. I bought my daughter a midi Tulipano and it was a little bit big for me but she loved the size. It is such a fun bag. I am getting one more bag in teal nappa and if I did not have 3 Little Tulipanos I think I would get one more but I have decided to try something else.



What are you getting? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I went to a neighborhood BBQ yesterday. Huge one 200 people fantastic band lots of dancing. I took my amethyst little Tulipano it was sitting on the table. I had so many ladies ask about my bag. The consensus was that the leather was amazing and the style was so unusual. I love the Tulipano style.


Does the little Tulipano have a zipper like the regular size?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

2cello said:


> Would someone be able to tell me how one pays?  Can you use PayPal or do you have to give your cc number to a person?
> 
> I’d like to get a bag while I can but not loving the thought of giving cc number via email or phone.


What were you thinking of ordering? I hope you enjoy your first MM bag!

I'm glad that so many final orders are being placed for Marco's sake. It will be so sad to see the last of the Massaccesi reveals  I really hope he continues on somewhere…I love his designs and want to support him again for all the fun he has provided the past two years I've been looking at his bags. I wish I had more of a money tree to buy out all his bags right now!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, in my greediness, I went over the amount $$$ that triggers paying for customs.  Do you think it would be inappropriate to ask Marco to charge me for twice the shipping so that he can send my order in two separate boxes? That way, hopefully, I don't pay import charges?  I don't want to ask him to do anything remotely inappropriate.  This possibility just occurred to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

This is so so sad.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Ladies, in my greediness, I went over the amount $$$ that triggers paying for customs.  Do you think it would be inappropriate to ask Marco to charge me for twice the shipping so that he can send my order in two separate boxes? That way, hopefully, I don't pay import charges?  I don't want to ask him to do anything remotely inappropriate.  This possibility just occurred to me.


I think others have done that.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Does the little Tulipano have a zipper like the regular size?


Yes it does have a zipper.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> What are you getting? Inquiring minds want to know... [emoji3]


I know the leather teal nappa. The style either a midi Alexia or a little Muse.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, in my greediness, I went over the amount $$$ that triggers paying for customs.  Do you think it would be inappropriate to ask Marco to charge me for twice the shipping so that he can send my order in two separate boxes? That way, hopefully, I don't pay import charges?  I don't want to ask him to do anything remotely inappropriate.  This possibility just occurred to me.


I am sure he will be willing to do that. Just ask him.


----------



## 2cello

Either a Modena - great work bag!  Thinking the stone gray Athene with silver HW.   Or a Selene midi zip.  Someone here has a plum Selene with dark gunmetal hardware - TDF.  That’s not a bag you are ever going to buy anywhere else.  



bellebellebelle19 said:


> What were you thinking of ordering? I hope you enjoy your first MM bag!
> 
> I'm glad that so many final orders are being placed for Marco's sake. It will be so sad to see the last of the Massaccesi reveals  I really hope he continues on somewhere…I love his designs and want to support him again for all the fun he has provided the past two years I've been looking at his bags. I wish I had more of a money tree to buy out all his bags right now!


----------



## paculina

I ordered a Penelope midi in sunflower with the sage green lining and silver hardware, and a Penelope messenger in cameo pink with silver lining and silver hardware. He sent an email confirming he has both leathers in stock, so yay! Waiting for my invoice! 

I hadn't thought about customs charges. What's the threshold for that?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

paculina said:


> I ordered a Penelope midi in sunflower with the sage green lining and silver hardware, and a Penelope messenger in cameo pink with silver lining and silver hardware. He sent an email confirming he has both leathers in stock, so yay! Waiting for my invoice!
> 
> I hadn't thought about customs charges. What's the threshold for that?



If you live in the US, all international online orders under $800 are duty free.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I am so broke, but I have been looking for a WOC so I'm considering a showstopping Flora. What do you think would be the nicest loud & proud colorblocked combo: platinum with silver diamond leather, platinum with copper diamond leather, or platinum diamond with tuscan yellow nappa? I'll attach some MM pics of the colors for reference!


----------



## musicmom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am so broke, but I have been looking for a WOC so I'm considering a showstopping Flora. What do you think would be the nicest loud & proud colorblocked combo: platinum with silver diamond leather, platinum with copper diamond leather, or platinum diamond with tuscan yellow nappa? I'll attach some MM pics of the colors for reference!


Oooh, the platinum and copper would be AMAZING!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am so broke, but I have been looking for a WOC so I'm considering a showstopping Flora. What do you think would be the nicest loud & proud colorblocked combo: platinum with silver diamond leather, platinum with copper diamond leather, or platinum diamond with tuscan yellow nappa? I'll attach some MM pics of the colors for reference!


I have a little Tulipano in platinum and pewter that I got in a trade. I never thought I would like it but I love the combo. I am not a gold person at all ever. I absolutely love love love this combo. The pewter tones down the platinum. I never thought I would love gold but I use this bag all the time.


----------



## fashionista1984

My last order- I told Marco to surprise me. Any bag, any leather, any extras, any lining and any hardware. He seemed so happy at this suggestion it made me even more sad. I can’t wait to see what he sends me. 

I’m just so so sad about this.


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> My last order- I told Marco to surprise me. Any bag, any leather, any extras, any lining and any hardware. He seemed so happy at this suggestion it made me even more sad. I can’t wait to see what he sends me.
> 
> I’m just so so sad about this.


That is really sweet of you...an act of kindness  for a fellow human being who is hurting.  Bless you.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I think others have done that.





djfmn said:


> I am sure he will be willing to do that. Just ask him.



Thanks, ladies, I will ask him.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Yes it does have a zipper.


Thank you!  for some reason, I thought it was wide open at the top.  Silly me!


----------



## vink

fashionista1984 said:


> My last order- I told Marco to surprise me. Any bag, any leather, any extras, any lining and any hardware. He seemed so happy at this suggestion it made me even more sad. I can’t wait to see what he sends me.
> 
> I’m just so so sad about this.



I love your idea. If I can allocate my budget, maybe I’ll do the same.


----------



## thedseer

Since I am having trouble deciding on a last bag, maybe I'll give Marco my choices and let him pick style and leather. I wish I could swing more than one.


----------



## mleleigh

This is totally selfish thinking, but I'm really sad about the timing of this... I'm having to drop significant $$$$ on not-fun home repairs this week and am having a really tough time justifying a bag purchase. 
I may just have to wait for a beauty to pop up on the BST later on, so choose wisely ladies


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> This is totally selfish thinking, but I'm really sad about the timing of this... I'm having to drop significant $$$$ on not-fun home repairs this week and am having a really tough time justifying a bag purchase.
> I may just have to wait for a beauty to pop up on the BST later on, so choose wisely ladies


I'm waiting until tomorrow to pay the invoice, that way I can be 100% certain that my purchase will not be included on the current credit card statement. I will have until November to pay for my handbags lol. I told DH I was making a big purchase, he didn't ask how much, and I'm not volunteering that information.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I am so broke, but I have been looking for a WOC so I'm considering a showstopping Flora. What do you think would be the nicest loud & proud colorblocked combo: platinum with silver diamond leather, platinum with copper diamond leather, or platinum diamond with tuscan yellow nappa? I'll attach some MM pics of the colors for reference!


I will be completely not helpful and vote for pewter with tuscan yellow nappa or teal diamond with pewter diamond . Pewter is a lovely stormy grey metallic that will offset the yellow tuscan beautifully, and teal diamond is the most gorgeous diamond of them all


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> My last order- I told Marco to surprise me. Any bag, any leather, any extras, any lining and any hardware. He seemed so happy at this suggestion it made me even more sad. I can’t wait to see what he sends me.
> 
> I’m just so so sad about this.


That is an incredible idea! I am too OCD to trust even MM with a bag order, but the payoff will be incredible!


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> This is totally selfish thinking, but I'm really sad about the timing of this... I'm having to drop significant $$$$ on not-fun home repairs this week and am having a really tough time justifying a bag purchase.
> I may just have to wait for a beauty to pop up on the BST later on, so choose wisely ladies [emoji38]


I am also totally bag fund broke and thought about finding a BST bag. My concern is that ladies will hold onto their MM bags knowing they can't buy new MM bags. So I broke down and I am getting one last bag.


----------



## msd_bags

Marco has not confirmed my order since he is yet to check on the availability of Port merinos.

My bag fund was also not ready, but, well, this is a last hurrah, so I had to bite the bullet!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am also totally bag fund broke and thought about finding a BST bag. My concern is that ladies will hold onto their MM bags knowing they can't buy new MM bags. So I broke down and I am getting one last bag.


I think at first we will be likely to hold our MM’s, but some will want trades after a while.  Life does move on.


----------



## thedseer

I emailed to place a blind order. The only guidelines I gave were that I wanted to try a style that I don't have and that I preferred no metallics. And I did put it in the context of debating between a suitable work bag and a fun weekend bag. Excited to see what I end up with!


----------



## baroke

☹️


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Marco has not confirmed my order since he is yet to check on the availability of Port merinos.
> 
> My bag fund was also not ready, but, well, this is a last hurrah, so I had to bite the bullet!



Oh! Maybe that’s why he hasn’t yet answered my request.  I ask for port merino, too. If I can’t get it, I’m kicking myself badly coz I’ve been longing for this leather for so long. I just don’t know which bag to match it with.


----------



## paculina

After he confirms the order, how long does it take to get an invoice?


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Oh! Maybe that’s why he hasn’t yet answered my request.  I ask for port merino, too. If I can’t get it, I’m kicking myself badly coz I’ve been longing for this leather for so long. I just don’t know which bag to match it with.


You and I are more or less on the same time zone (1 hour difference).  I sent my order at around noon time yesterday.  I only received his reply this morning around 7am my time.  I was worried before then because some ladies here had said that Marco already responded to them.  But I'm glad I received that response saying that he will check in the morning (Italy time) if the leather is available.

I have delayed my order of Port thinking that it will always be available.  Hope he has enough for us!


----------



## Taimi

I asked for iris athene leather and it’s not available either. [emoji853] My other choices are indigo or carmin nappa, I really hope either one is available, otherwise I may not place an order as they are the colours I’m tempted to. This is just so sad, although I’m quite sure Marco will start to produce bags eventually again, at least I hope so. [emoji4]


----------



## anitalilac

Taimi said:


> I asked for iris athene leather and it’s not available either. [emoji853] My other choices are indigo or carmin nappa, I really hope either one is available, otherwise I may not place an order as they are the colours I’m tempted to. This is just so sad, although I’m quite sure Marco will start to produce bags eventually again, at least I hope so. [emoji4]


I hope so too, like a phoenix rising from the ashes. ( feeling melodramatic about this, as I have no funds until December)


----------



## Taimi

Yay, there is enough carmin nappa for my midi Angel! I’m so happy! [emoji4] Maybe I’ll order a tassel in indigo nappa, as there isn’t enough that for an Angel.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

paculina said:


> After he confirms the order, how long does it take to get an invoice?


My invoice, which included the details of my order, was my only confirmation. I received my invoice about 9 hours after ordering.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Okay, I may have gone a little crazy.  Just ordered 2 Mias.  And may order another bag in black vachetta.  My money tree is DEAD!


----------



## thedseer

Marco accepted my blind order with a nice note and sent an invoice right away. Excited for the surprise!


----------



## vink

paculina said:


> After he confirms the order, how long does it take to get an invoice?



Normally, within a day or two.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> You and I are more or less on the same time zone (1 hour difference).  I sent my order at around noon time yesterday.  I only received his reply this morning around 7am my time.  I was worried before then because some ladies here had said that Marco already responded to them.  But I'm glad I received that response saying that he will check in the morning (Italy time) if the leather is available.
> 
> I have delayed my order of Port thinking that it will always be available.  Hope he has enough for us!



I sent my order in at 9 am yesterday my time zone and even now still not get my reply yet. I contacted him today and he said he’s trying to sort all the massive amount of email he’s receiving out. Oh,... I’m getting worried again.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Okay, I may have gone a little crazy.  Just ordered 2 Mias.  And may order another bag in black vachetta.  My money tree is DEAD!



Mine, too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Got my invoice very quickly.  .  It sounds like he is answering the ones that he knows the answer to,  but delaying the ones  he has to research  to see if there is leather  to fulfill the order.  At least that it is what I would do if I were in his shoes getting so many emails.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Got my invoice very quickly.  .  It sounds like he is answering the ones that he knows the answer to,  but delaying the ones  he has to research  to see if there is leather  to fulfill the order.  At least that it is what I would do if I were in his shoes getting so many emails.



Yes. Probably. I’m now afraid coz port doesn’t seem to be in stock and forest (another in my list) was out during last sale. I’m not sure if he restocked it. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Yes. Probably. I’m now afraid coz port doesn’t seem to be in stock and forest (another in my list) was out during last sale. I’m not sure if he restocked it. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


I just heard back from him.  Sadly, his Port merinos stock is not available for a midi Theia.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I just heard back from him.  Sadly, his Port merinos stock is not available for a midi Theia.


Sorry ladies, I know you are disappointed.


----------



## starkfan

fashionista1984 said:


> My last order- I told Marco to surprise me. Any bag, any leather, any extras, any lining and any hardware. He seemed so happy at this suggestion it made me even more sad. I can’t wait to see what he sends me.
> 
> I’m just so so sad about this.


This really is an incredible idea! To you and the other ladies who placed blind orders, I can imagine it really would be so special to have such a bag picked out by Marco at his liberty... Like TotinScience, I'm also OCD enough with my bag collection and preferences (especially trying not to have too many "overlaps" within my collection) that I can't quite bring myself to place such an order, as special as it would be! Looking forward to see what you ladies get from these blind orders...


----------



## lenie

Red Cherry Nappa is almost out too-only enough for a small leather good.


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> I just heard back from him.  Sadly, his Port merinos stock is not available for a midi Theia.


So sorry to hear this, @msd_bags and @vink -- would Marco perhaps have enough Port merinos left for some SLGs, at least?


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I just heard back from him.  Sadly, his Port merinos stock is not available for a midi Theia.



Oh no! [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> So sorry to hear this, @msd_bags and @vink -- would Marco perhaps have enough Port merinos left for some SLGs, at least?



I don’t know. He hasn’t replied me yet. But my bag only consist of smaller pieces. Maybe it’ll make the cut? I hope... I hope....


----------



## DesigningStyle

Will someone wake me up from this bad dream?  Please tell me that Marco is not leaving us!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> Will someone wake me up from this bad dream?  Please tell me that Marco is not leaving us!!!


It is really sad.  And he is heartbroken as well, as his email shows.  He has such a passion for his craft...to find the best leather, to create new designs, to be able to pay his workers a fair wage, to make a quality product and to offer it to us at a fair price.  I am not optimistic that we will be able to find another Marco.


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> Red Cherry Nappa is almost out too-only enough for a small leather good.


Oh no!  I emailed Marco about a Mia red cherry nappa this morning and I have not heard back.


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> I just heard back from him.  Sadly, his Port merinos stock is not available for a midi Theia.


Not sure how you feel about pebbled, but I'm looking at my swatches and Burgundy pebbled is a lovely rich color like Port and would make a lovely Theia.


----------



## tenKrat

My heart hurts. I will miss Marco and his talented staff. They are very, very special artisans in this big, crazy handbag industry. There is no bespoke service now like Massaccesi’s and there never will be. I am grateful to have experienced the Massaccesi magic and to own the gorgeous handbags that came from that. 

Thank you, Marco and the rest of the MM team, for giving me so much joy!  

XO


----------



## carterazo

Anyone familiar with the cyber yellow from the spring leather collection?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Anyone familiar with the cyber yellow from the spring leather collection?



No but I have wanted it ever since I saw it.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> My heart hurts. I will miss Marco and his talented staff. They are very, very special artisans in this big, crazy handbag industry. There is no bespoke service now like Massaccesi’s and there never will be. I am grateful to have experienced the Massaccesi magic and to own the gorgeous handbags that came from that.
> 
> Thank you, Marco and the rest of the MM team, for giving me so much joy!
> 
> XO



You’ve captured my thoughts better than I ever could.


----------



## ajamy

Well, I’ve placed my last order (sigh):  a midi Muse in the orange Tuscania and a phoebe in eggplant Pompei(for my mother).  I will so miss the massaccesi leathers:  Athene, merinos and Verona were other favourites, and too late now to get Aquila matte


----------



## VanBod1525

VanBod1525 said:


> So sad tonight. I ordered a Muse in Eggplant Pompeii - love the style more than I though and the black cherry nappa one I have is awesome. Also got a Penny Messenger in Teal Diamond, a Penny Midi in Mauve Aquila Matte and a cardholder in Cameo Rose Merinos. Let's hope all those leathers are in stock.


So Eggplant Pompeii, Mauve Aquila Matte and Cameo Rose were all in stock. Not enough Teal Diamond for a Penny Messenger so I switched to Denim Pebbled. If he has enough Teal for a cardholder or a mini Penny, I'll take that. Everose and silver Pompeii is still available.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My heart hurts. I will miss Marco and his talented staff. They are very, very special artisans in this big, crazy handbag industry. There is no bespoke service now like Massaccesi’s and there never will be. I am grateful to have experienced the Massaccesi magic and to own the gorgeous handbags that came from that.
> 
> Thank you, Marco and the rest of the MM team, for giving me so much joy!
> 
> XO


I feel the same way!  So sad!


----------



## mkpurselover

My heart is broken!  I've not been able to purchase a new MM since last year, but I scraped together enough credit for  2 bags, hope the leather is available!  I ordered 2 Moderas, one in Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  I wanted to order so many bags, but had to go for a style that works best for me.  [emoji24]


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> My heart is broken!  I've not been able to purchase a new MM since last year, but I scraped together enough credit for  2 bags, hope the leather is available!  I ordered 2 Moderas, one in Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  I wanted to order so many bags, but had to go for a style that works best for me.  [emoji24]


I have this style and it is one of my very favorites.  I planned to get another in white later, but when we suddenly had to make a snap decision I decided to go with something I don't have, a little Tulipano.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies, 
I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there  
I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining 
3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff. 
Halp!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


And please hurry to help my friend, so that color won't be gone!!


----------



## paculina

I paid my invoice!


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> I have this style and it is one of my very favorites.  I planned to get another in white later, but when we suddenly had to make a snap decision I decided to go with something I don't have, a little Tulipano.


Thanks for that info!  I also ordered messenger straps for both just in case I need them!  I wanted to order a Tulipano also , they are so pretty, but needed something more practical.  Also, I wanted to get 2 bags and had to go least expensive.  Plus I'm not going to be buying anymore bags [emoji34] 'cause  where on Earth would I be able to find bags like MM!


----------



## ajamy

VanBod1525 said:


> So Eggplant Pompeii, Mauve Aquila Matte and Cameo Rose were all in stock. Not enough Teal Diamond for a Penny Messenger so I switched to Denim Pebbled. If he has enough Teal for a cardholder or a mini Penny, I'll take that. Everose and silver Pompeii is still available.[/QUOTE
> From Marco’s reply to me this afternoon about leathers for a midi Muse:
> “Tuscania is availablle in midnight blue, cedar, orange and grey.
> Verona is available in dark beige, dark blue, dark ocher, iris blue and amethyst.”
> I think cedar should be citrus


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


My vote is for all amethyst little Valerie.  [emoji7]


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


Knowing your instincts for color-blocking, the combination for either the Aphrodite or the Little Tulipano sounds amazing. Of course it all does.


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> Thanks for that info!  I also ordered messenger straps for both just in case I need them!  I wanted to order a Tulipano also , they are so pretty, but needed something more practical.  Also, I wanted to get 2 bags and had to go least expensive.  Plus I'm not going to be buying anymore bags [emoji34] 'cause  where on Earth would I be able to find bags like MM!


I hear that.  You cannot go wrong with the Modena.  If I had any money at all left in my bag stash I would get a white pebbled one.


----------



## southernbelle43

Some regrets now that MM is no more. 
I regret selling my Venezia Penelope messenger
I regret selling/trading my port merinos Aphrodite
I wish I had gotten something in lead Africa.
OH well.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


#2


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Knowing your instincts for color-blocking, the combination for either the Aphrodite or the Little Tulipano sounds amazing. Of course it all does.



She is the QUEEN of colorblocking.  And she is not bad at picking really cool linings and HW for me!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> She is the QUEEN of colorblocking.  And she is not bad at picking really cool linings and HW for me!


I humbly disagree - I might be like, a duchess of colorblocking, but the queen and goddess of it is @Sickgrl13


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I humbly disagree - I might be like, a duchess of colorblocking, but the queen and goddess of it is @Sickgrl13


I put you both in the same category!


----------



## pdxhb

Hands-down impressive, no matter what!



southernbelle43 said:


> She is the QUEEN of colorblocking.  And she is not bad at picking really cool linings and HW for me!





TotinScience said:


> I humbly disagree - I might be like, a duchess of colorblocking, but the queen and goddess of it is @Sickgrl13


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> I humbly disagree - I might be like, a duchess of colorblocking, but the queen and goddess of it is @Sickgrl13



Awww shucks, thanks. 

And speaking of color blocking, it is VERY bittersweet that today I received the tricolor Zhoe Legend from the 35% sale.   All in pebbled: bluette, flirt red and apple green. Turquoise edge paint and apple green lining. Sorry the lighting sucks right now—more pics tomorrow. 

I don’t know what I am going to do without MM bags. [emoji22]


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!



Top choice would be 1, of course!  [emoji16]


----------



## DesigningStyle

southernbelle43 said:


> Some regrets now that MM is no more.
> I regret selling my Venezia Penelope messenger
> I regret selling/trading my port merinos Aphrodite
> I wish I had gotten something in lead Africa.
> OH well.


I think many will be regretting the ones they let go.


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> Some regrets now that MM is no more.
> I regret selling my Venezia Penelope messenger
> I regret selling/trading my port merinos Aphrodite
> I wish I had gotten something in lead Africa.
> OH well.


I'm so glad I got a lead Africa Angel from a lovely TPF gal last year.  Keep an eye on bst mm on Facebook and eBay.  I'm going to be watching too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

It’s funny that the bags I love the most are ones I got on BST.  Probably because I tend to be “frugal” and so I got both a daphne and an Angelina on BST...  I will RE home or trade for those that I really really want to try.  But I’m still dithering and wondering what is left.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s funny that the bags I love the most are ones I got on BST.  Probably because I tend to be “frugal” and so I got both a daphne and an Angelina on BST...  I will RE home or trade for those that I really really want to try.  But I’m still dithering and wondering what is left.



And the ones I now like the best are the ones I bought last because I had run out of the ones that attracted me...the Theia, Modena, And like you I bought a Daphne from BSTnot for the style but because I wanted to get something in Vacchetta.  I really like the style now.  This shows we should never rule things out or get too set in our ways.
Gosh we sound like we are at a funeral telling stories about someone who died.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Awww shucks, thanks.
> 
> And speaking of color blocking, it is VERY bittersweet that today I received the tricolor Zhoe Legend from the 35% sale.   All in pebbled: bluette, flirt red and apple green. Turquoise edge paint and apple green lining. Sorry the lighting sucks right now—more pics tomorrow.
> 
> I don’t know what I am going to do without MM bags. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4183735


I love your bag! Such fun colors! [emoji7]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


I think I might be too late by now, but I really like the idea of a colorblocked so I vote for the amethyst and hot pink nappa options  That's why I chose a colorblocked Flora - I wanted to commemorate my last bag with MM as a bag that I chose the custom colors for myself, because it's such a signature of our orders with him


----------



## Flowergeek

Ordered a muse midi in pompei bluette. I’ve been wanting to order for a long time, but had decided to wait given some unexpected medical bills of late. Excited but sad this maybe the only one I get


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


My vote is for the amethyst Little Valerie - that would be amazing. I love love love my amethyst bag.


----------



## pdxhb

I dithered forever on my final selections. Bag #1 I never questioned - Modena in green vachetta with apple green lining and dark gunmetal HW. Bag #2 was a tough decision, as I really wanted both a Divina Midi and another Victoria. I finally landed on a Victoria in either Sangria pebbled or Terracotta merinos - depending on what stock is left. Since I decided on a Victoria over a Divina Midi, I used the balance of the budget to add a Penelope Midi in Octane merinos.
Talk about a dead money tree!


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Awww shucks, thanks.
> 
> And speaking of color blocking, it is VERY bittersweet that today I received the tricolor Zhoe Legend from the 35% sale.   All in pebbled: bluette, flirt red and apple green. Turquoise edge paint and apple green lining. Sorry the lighting sucks right now—more pics tomorrow.
> 
> I don’t know what I am going to do without MM bags. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4183735


This is just so stunning!
I love your sense of color!!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Some regrets now that MM is no more.
> I regret selling my Venezia Penelope messenger
> I regret selling/trading my port merinos Aphrodite
> I wish I had gotten something in lead Africa.
> OH well.


I understand having this kind of regret.

Mine include not adding iced Taupe Africa or Iced Berry Africa to my collection. Also not getting more into Aquila Matte - it's become one of my favorites. Lastly, not adding a Divina Midi and an Aphrodite in vachetta to my collection - they were both just that much more with my preferred customizations that I never did it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m glad I didn’t sell my beige aura recently.  Dodged a bullet there, that bag goes with everything and serves 99% of my purposes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m in an interesting position.  I have 500 euros of paypal funds from ebay sales that are frozen on my account for weeks now because I’m a new seller and ebay has a policy about that.  They should be unfrozen any moment, but no way to know if they will be unfrozen before the sale is up.
I’m checking my paypal all the time to see if I get to play in this last order or not!  I could not fall asleep last night, going over what leathers would I be sad if I never had a bag in, and what styles really would work to get another one, or what I haven’t tried and would I risk trying and not loving....

I’m sort of thinking I would play it safe and go for selene midi in black vachetta with zipper lining and dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining.  I think it would be a really awesome and luxe workhorse  for whatever purpose, go with anything, just a bag I would never not find frequent use for.  That black vachetta is amazing and I only have one selene midi at the moment.

Or a first zhoe! In black vachetta perhaps, or then I’m really drawn to brownrose nappa.

I think similar to the first idea, an aphrodite in river vachetta with gold hardware would be something really versatile, roomy, workhorse, but luxe and gorgeous. I wear a ton of dark blue jeans so this bag would always coordinate with that, and hold a lot, if I find that my little tulipano inner bag in river blue vachetta is not spacious enough for the moment.


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> My heart is broken!  I've not been able to purchase a new MM since last year, but I scraped together enough credit for  2 bags, hope the leather is available!  I ordered 2 Moderas, one in Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  I wanted to order so many bags, but had to go for a style that works best for me.  [emoji24]



Welcome back! Haven’t seen you in a while. Sometimes I wonder if you’re doing well.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!



I’m sorry for being late and don’t even know if it’s you who asked. If you carry a lot, don’t get the little Valerie. It’s a very cute bag and I love mine, bu it doesn’t hold much. I have my 2 mobile, a wallet, my slim schedule book and a pen and that’s all. Unless you’re willing to stack stuff up. Otherwise, order it in some leather that has more give than Pompeii. Pompeii is very structured and doesn’t give much.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Awww shucks, thanks.
> 
> And speaking of color blocking, it is VERY bittersweet that today I received the tricolor Zhoe Legend from the 35% sale.   All in pebbled: bluette, flirt red and apple green. Turquoise edge paint and apple green lining. Sorry the lighting sucks right now—more pics tomorrow.
> 
> I don’t know what I am going to do without MM bags. [emoji22]
> 
> View attachment 4183735



I feel like crying. I never try color blocking or different edge paint and now I’ll never get a chance.

And your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## vink

Anyone ever see gray Tuscania? I’ve never seen or heard of it before.


----------



## emmaAr

My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Beautiful zhoe!


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> So sorry to hear this, @msd_bags and @vink -- would Marco perhaps have enough Port merinos left for some SLGs, at least?





vink said:


> I don’t know. He hasn’t replied me yet. But my bag only consist of smaller pieces. Maybe it’ll make the cut? I hope... I hope....



He might have Port for smaller pieces.  I have not heard back from him, from maybe 20 hours ago.


----------



## msd_bags

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


BEautiful!!


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> Anyone ever see gray Tuscania? I’ve never seen or heard of it before.


There is a picture on the


vink said:


> Anyone ever see gray Tuscania? I’ve never seen or heard of it before.



It’s a granite grey, here is the picture off the blog, though it looks a bit blue on my screen.  


	

		
			
		

		
	
E p


----------



## Sickgrl13

Here’s my tricolor Zhoe Legend in better lightening. Please excuse my yucky office chair.


----------



## tenKrat

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


The Liberty leather and tassel on your Penelope messenger kick its look up a notch, very nice. 

Your Zhoe is gorgeous.  Love it with the dark gunmetal hardware. I think you picked the best leather for that style. Vachetta Zhoes are the best.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my tricolor Zhoe Legend in better lightening. Please excuse my yucky office chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184188
> View attachment 4184189


That is a fantastic bag!  I love it!  My most favorite MM style, and the colors are excellent together. I never would have thought of a fourth color for the edge paint. You have a great eye for colors and putting them together. Are you an artist?


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> Ladies,
> I realize that you are more than busy with designing your own orders, but...can anyone help the indecisive TotinScience please? @southernbelle43 wasn't much help there
> I know for sure I want something in amethyst Pompei (doesn't have to be the whole bag, I just want that incredible leather color in my life). So I am stuck between the following:
> 1. Aphrodite in hot pink nappa, colorblocked with sides and straps in amethyst pompei, dark gunmetal HW, marine lining
> 2. All amethyst pompei little Valerie, dark gunmetal, marine lining
> 3. Little Tulipano with an inner bag in hot pink nappa and the outer in amethyst pompei, no lining, silver HW
> 4. Dark Green Vacchetta Little Valerie, and just get an Amethyst Polzino cuff.
> Halp!


The colorblocked Aphrodite or Little Tulipano.


----------



## yellow_tulip

So many styles that I want but so hard to make up my mind! Would you say Selene is better in merinos or vachetta? And i dont know what colour to go for argh dont want more tan or black bags!


----------



## Farfelue63

I am so sad for Marco, his team and workers (and us, of course !!) ,hope it is not a health problem, maybe he is going to work exclusively for a "big" brand.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Anyone ever see gray Tuscania? I’ve never seen or heard of it before.



Here is my Grey tuscania Calista with Cobblestone Theia

There is some blue in the Grey
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4184202


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> He might have Port for smaller pieces.  I have not heard back from him, from maybe 20 hours ago.



He never replied my email and it’s been 3 days!


----------



## vink

ajamy said:


> There is a picture on the
> 
> 
> It’s a granite grey, here is the picture off the blog, though it looks a bit blue on my screen.
> View attachment 4184178
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E p



Thanks!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Here is my Grey tuscania Calista with Cobblestone Theia
> 
> There is some blue in the Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184202



Thank you!


----------



## Taimi

I just placed my last (so sad!)Massaccesi order. It’s a midi Angel in carmin nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and purple lining. And a indigo tassel too.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> That is a fantastic bag!  I love it!  My most favorite MM style, and the colors are excellent together. I never would have thought of a fourth color for the edge paint. You have a great eye for colors and putting them together. Are you an artist?


Thank you, I am an amateur artist and love color theory.  And color theory is one of the reasons why I adore H scarves-they make it look so effortless.  But lest everyone think I am a genius this bag color scheme is copied from a D&G Miss Sicily bag, all the way down to the turquoise edge paint.


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> He never replied my email and it’s been 3 days!


I am also waiting.  I heard from him Wed morning and then nothing.  I dropped him a quick line early Wed evening and he replied he will send me an invoice in the morning but so far nothing.  It is now afternoon in Italy.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> He never replied my email and it’s been 3 days!





Sickgrl13 said:


> I am also waiting.  I heard from him Wed morning and then nothing.  I dropped him a quick line early Wed evening and he replied he will send me an invoice in the morning but so far nothing.  It is now afternoon in Italy.



He must be swamped. I’m also still waiting.


----------



## carterazo

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


Congrats on your new bags! The platinum liberty really elevates the Penelope messenger. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my tricolor Zhoe Legend in better lightening. Please excuse my yucky office chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184188
> View attachment 4184189


Fabulous combo! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## DesigningStyle

My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.


----------



## DesigningStyle

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


That platinum liberty steals the show!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Black vachetta Zhoe Legend ( marine lining) gold HW arrived!  Space is perfect... still trying to figure out if I like vachetta!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> Black vachetta Zhoe Legend ( marine lining) gold HW arrived!  Space is perfect... still trying to figure out if I like vachetta!!! [emoji4][emoji4]



How can one not like MM black vacchetta!?!?! It's glorious.


----------



## Coastal jewel

mleleigh said:


> How can one not like MM black vacchetta!?!?! It's glorious.



I’m a smooshy leather girl.. it is gorgeous... and if I don’t love her, I know I can rehome


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Black vachetta Zhoe Legend ( marine lining) gold HW arrived!  Space is perfect... still trying to figure out if I like vachetta!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


The leather does soften! It’s never squishy in the same way of to really soft leathers but it will definitely slouch and develop a nice hand. And, well, I can always be convinced to break it in for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I dithered forever on my final selections. Bag #1 I never questioned - Modena in green vachetta with apple green lining and dark gunmetal HW. Bag #2 was a tough decision, as I really wanted both a Divina Midi and another Victoria. I finally landed on a Victoria in either Sangria pebbled or Terracotta merinos - depending on what stock is left. Since I decided on a Victoria over a Divina Midi, I used the balance of the budget to add a Penelope Midi in Octane merinos.
> Talk about a dead money tree!


Hey we all have trees with no leaves so we are in the same boat, no orchard!!! Lol


----------



## pdxhb

Just posted to facebook:


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


Wow both are great!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> So many styles that I want but so hard to make up my mind! Would you say Selene is better in merinos or vachetta? And i dont know what colour to go for argh dont want more tan or black bags!


To me the Selene lends itself to a softer leather, like merinos,  whch is what mine is.  But it will slouchy A LOT.  I have posted a picture of how much mine puddles which you can find wih a search.   
Vacchetta is very rigid.  I don’t remember anyone ever getting one in that?


----------



## southernbelle43

DesigningStyle said:


> My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184240
> View attachment 4184241
> 
> View attachment 4184239


That's beautiful.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> To me the Selene lends itself to a softer leather, like merinos,  whch is what mine is.  But it will slouchy A LOT.  I have posted a picture of how much mine puddles which you can find wih a search.
> Vacchetta is very rigid.  I don’t remember anyone ever getting one in that?


I have a Selene Midi in Black Vachetta  It's a gorgeous bag. Also, an even more slouchy style - the Soulmate - Colette has it in Sauro Tan Vachetta and it has definitely developed a slouch and softness. I think she has posted to their blog as well as to FB.


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh my gosh, everyone is posting all of these  bags and it is making me even more sad.  For example, I was not attracted to the embossed leather until I saw it on a smaller bag which is perfect.The Jade merinos on the Sabrina is the prettiest color on that style that I have seen.  So many options, now all gone.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I have a Selene Midi in Black Vachetta  It's a gorgeous bag. Also, an even more slouchy style - the Soulmate - Colette has it in Sauro Tan Vachetta and it has definitely developed a slouch and softness. I think she has posted to their blog as well as to FB.


Yea, I had forgotten.  I will go back and look.  I love vacchetta.  I have  frequently called it the queen of leathers. I would love to see a picture of yours as it has softened a little.


----------



## Kylacove

If I have 13 MM bags I have to order 1 more to keep away bad luck, right? I'm really torn as I have no money right now, but it's now or never.


----------



## lenie

Does anyone remember how much the little Tulipano costs? I don’t see it on their website. Thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, I had forgotten.  I will go back and look.  I love vacchetta.  I have  frequently called it the queen of leathers. I would love to see a picture of yours as it has softened a little.


I will need to pull her out of storage later!  She's kind of a winter bag and I have been solidly in my summer mode of late.
I found Colette's most recent post which shows how slouchy her soulmate is: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/soulmate-in-sauro-tan-vacchetta.html


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> Does anyone remember how much the little Tulipano costs? I don’t see it on their website. Thank you!



Lenie.. it’s on the blog somewhere.  I looked last night.  I think it’s just over 200 EU


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> To me the Selene lends itself to a softer leather, like merinos,  whch is what mine is.  But it will slouchy A LOT.  I have posted a picture of how much mine puddles which you can find wih a search.
> Vacchetta is very rigid.  I don’t remember anyone ever getting one in that?


There have been a lot of Vacchetta Selene(midis) posted. I had one for a brief time. I would agree, that for me, I would prefer a selene in merinos out of the two choices.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think Selene midi in vachetta is perfect. No exterior pocket, no zips, to not add weight. I love how it holds its shape.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Does anyone remember how much the little Tulipano costs? I don’t see it on their website. Thank you!


215 euros


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> Lenie.. it’s on the blog somewhere.  I looked last night.  I think it’s just over 200 EU



Thank you! I forgot about looking on the blog.


----------



## starkfan

emmaAr said:


> My bags from the 35% off sale arrived this morning - Zhoe in Dark Taupe vacchetta and Penelope messenger in platinum liberty


Gorgeous bags! I love how the platinum liberty leather and the tassel make the Penelope Messenger pop a lot more as a small standout piece!


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184240
> View attachment 4184241
> 
> View attachment 4184239



this is beautiful!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I will need to pull her out of storage later!  She's kind of a winter bag and I have been solidly in my summer mode of late.
> I found Colette's most recent post which shows how slouchy her soulmate is: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/06/soulmate-in-sauro-tan-vacchetta.html


That bag in vacchetta is gorgeous and does have a little slouch.  Here is what I meant by floppy.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Black vachetta Zhoe Legend ( marine lining) gold HW arrived!  Space is perfect... still trying to figure out if I like vachetta!!! [emoji4][emoji4]





mleleigh said:


> How can one not like MM black vacchetta!?!?! It's glorious.



I never tried the vachetta.  always wanted to, but couldn't think of a bag or color in which to order.  Now I'm sad I won't get to try it....


----------



## starkfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> Here’s my tricolor Zhoe Legend in better lightening. Please excuse my yucky office chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184188
> View attachment 4184189


That's truly a great combination! It's awesome that you managed to get colours that so closely match the D&G bag too... Did you choose the specific colours/leathers yourself, or did Marco advise on that? You must have one of the _best_ colourblocked bag collections!

Is that also a back slip pocket I spy on the back of your bag?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Camper is so comfy!


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m a smooshy leather girl.. it is gorgeous... and if I don’t love her, I know I can rehome


I love my puddly/smooshy leathers too, so I know what you mean... But it may be worth giving it more time and a chance to soften up! Vacchetta seems to usually have some gorgeous variegation in the colour/texture too (although black Vacchetta seems to be more consistent/saturated colour-wise?), which give it some personality, so if I were you, I'd wait and see if it grows on you over time, especially as you wear it... I've had some bags that definitely started off stiffer, and once they got more give as the leather broke in, I've really enjoyed those too...


----------



## TotinScience

Marco also told me he will process my order in the morning, but I haven't heard from him yet. Hopefully he has someone helping him with keeping all these orders straight! 
Liberty leather looks so much prettier on that Penny Messenger than in the promo shots! The texture looks awesome.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m in an interesting position.  I have 500 euros of paypal funds from ebay sales that are frozen on my account for weeks now because I’m a new seller and ebay has a policy about that.  They should be unfrozen any moment, but no way to know if they will be unfrozen before the sale is up.
> I’m checking my paypal all the time to see if I get to play in this last order or not!  I could not fall asleep last night, going over what leathers would I be sad if I never had a bag in, and what styles really would work to get another one, or what I haven’t tried and would I risk trying and not loving....
> 
> I’m sort of thinking I would play it safe and go for selene midi in black vachetta with zipper lining and dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining.  I think it would be a really awesome and luxe workhorse  for whatever purpose, go with anything, just a bag I would never not find frequent use for.  That black vachetta is amazing and I only have one selene midi at the moment.
> 
> Or a first zhoe! In black vachetta perhaps, or then I’m really drawn to brownrose nappa.
> 
> I think similar to the first idea, an aphrodite in river vachetta with gold hardware would be something really versatile, roomy, workhorse, but luxe and gorgeous. I wear a ton of dark blue jeans so this bag would always coordinate with that, and hold a lot, if I find that my little tulipano inner bag in river blue vachetta is not spacious enough for the moment.



I think the Zhoe in black vachetta with a pretty lining would be more special.  I wonder if there is any vachetta left...  I hope your funds are released today!


----------



## polkadots55

I'm vising from another thread, "2018 Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread." Lots of helpful/exciting things I'm learning here. 

Someone (from that board) encouraged me to take advantage of his closing sale if possible (I literally just discovered this brand). I visited the website, blog, & facebook page. Would anyone happen to know if the website is updated with the color options? For example, the bag I was immediately drawn to is the Angel. I was scrolling through Instagram & facebook and happened to notice that every picture I clicked on was of this bag. So, if it is available, I would be interested in ordering. I did see that someone ordered an Angel midi (but I couldn't find this to compare what the size difference is to the regular Angel). Anyways, on their website, under the Angel bag, if I click on 'Merinos', it appears it is unavailable. However, if I click on 'Nubuck', it appears it is available in different colors. So, would this be accurate of what colors/types of leathers are left? Or is everyone just sending their wish list to the orders@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## Devyn Danielle

polkadots55 said:


> I'm vising from another thread, "2018 Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread." Lots of helpful/exciting things I'm learning here.
> 
> Someone (from that board) encouraged me to take advantage of his closing sale if possible (I literally just discovered this brand). I visited the website, blog, & facebook page. Would anyone happen to know if the website is updated with the color options? For example, the bag I was immediately drawn to is the Angel. I was scrolling through Instagram & facebook and happened to notice that every picture I clicked on was of this bag. So, if it is available, I would be interested in ordering. I did see that someone ordered an Angel midi (but I couldn't find this to compare what the size difference is to the regular Angel). Anyways, on their website, under the Angel bag, if I click on 'Merinos', it appears it is unavailable. However, if I click on 'Nubuck', it appears it is available in different colors. So, would this be accurate of what colors/types of leathers are left? Or is everyone just sending their wish list to the orders@marcomassaccesi.it


Send your wishEs to orders. If you back two or three pages ( maybe more!)and start readingthere have been a few comments about some leathers that are definitely not available. He will let you know if the leather is available. Merinos, Verona, pebbled and nappa would be great for the Angel if you like slouchy bags.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> I think the Zhoe in black vachetta with a pretty lining would be more special.  I wonder if there is any vachetta left...  I hope your funds are released today!



Doesn't look good!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Polkadots55 you got it, just email your choices, the website is so limited


----------



## TotinScience

Dear ladies,
Thank you all very much for finding the time to give me your suggestions on my order!! Like you you said, all of those choices would have been amazing, but I ultimately decided to go with a Little Valerie in Amethyst Pompei, dark gunmetal, marine lining. I sold my schoolbag from Bendel specifically to free up space in my bag collection for a petite "briefcase", and Little Valerie is exactly that.  @vink is 100% correct that it's a smaller bag and doesn't fit much, but I don't intend it to anyway - it would be strictly a date and small errand kind of bag. While I still wish for an Aphrodite, having a Venus in Iris Verona made that option a little redundant. Tulipano is awesome, but I just don't see myself using it that often for some reason.
The last and most important reason is that I revisited @Taimi 's incredible photo of a full size Valerie in Amethyst Pompei and that sealed the deal. Order approved and processed, and now the wait (the last one (), begins


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag in vacchetta is gorgeous and does have a little slouch.  Here is what I meant by floppy.
> View attachment 4184401


That is squishy heaven!


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> I love my puddly/smooshy leathers too, so I know what you mean... But it may be worth giving it more time and a chance to soften up! Vacchetta seems to usually have some gorgeous variegation in the colour/texture too (although black Vacchetta seems to be more consistent/saturated colour-wise?), which give it some personality, so if I were you, I'd wait and see if it grows on you over time, especially as you wear it... I've had some bags that definitely started off stiffer, and once they got more give as the leather broke in, I've really enjoyed those too...


I have not had my vacchetta bags long enough....but it is my understanding that over the years this leather grows in beauty as it ages.  My first one, a preowned Daphne, Is mch softer than my new Valerie  and is really lovely.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Camper is so comfy!



Camper?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Camper?



Whoops.  It was meant for a different thread regarding brands of shoes.


----------



## Sickgrl13

starkfan said:


> That's truly a great combination! It's awesome that you managed to get colours that so closely match the D&G bag too... Did you choose the specific colours/leathers yourself, or did Marco advise on that? You must have one of the _best_ colourblocked bag collections!
> 
> Is that also a back slip pocket I spy on the back of your bag?


I knew Marco had apple green and flirt red to match.  I sent him the mock up and he let me know that bluette would be the best match for blue.  I am so going to miss being able to get bags with this level of customization at this price point.

I will have to try an post a pic at some point of all my color blocked MM bags.

And yes, I did get a slip pocket on the back of the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just paid for my second and final MM order  I've been a fan and following for two years ever since I got interested in bags, even though I only managed to squeeze in one (now two) MM bags. The end of an era! Ladies, if you ever find out an alternative to the amazing work Marco has done with his brand, let us know!

I ordered one small thing that I miraculously squeezed into my budget: a Flora with platinum diamond front and back, silver diamond sides and strap, light gold hardware and silver lining. If I had more time I would have loved to order a bold color combo like TotinScience and SickGirl, but while I wanted my last bag to go out with a bang, I -"/9 wanted to be able to use it all the time with any of my outfits, for dates and going out, or lunch at work and runs to the grocery. Thanks all for your input! It was super hard to decide! Can't wait to show you all and see everyone else's bags.

Note, it seems like platinum diamond leather is out - Marco said he only had silver leather to be able to make the leather strap!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Sickgrl13 said:


> I knew Marco had apple green and flirt red to match.  I sent him the mock up and me let me know that bluette would be the best match for blue.  I am so going to miss being able to get bags with this level of customization at this price point.
> 
> I will have to try an post a pic at some point of all my color blocked MM bags.
> 
> And yes, I did get a slip pocket on the back of the Zhoe Legend.



It’s absolutely stunning! 

Inspired by you I just placed my final order for a black and red color blocked Zhoe legend. I’m so sad about the news. I just discovered MM and had started what I hoped to be the beginning of a collection. I have a Selene in orange aquilla and a navy pebbled flora I ordered from him. Plus a Sabrina in port merinos that I purchased on the bst, it’s absolutely divine. I had so many bags planned in that leather. Lastly is my favorite-a midi Selene zip in tan(?) vachetta that I have used non stop since purchasing it on eBay. I wish I had the funds to order more today. [emoji22]


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Black vachetta Zhoe Legend ( marine lining) gold HW arrived!  Space is perfect... still trying to figure out if I like vachetta!!! [emoji4][emoji4]


Please post a pic when you have time.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184240
> View attachment 4184241
> 
> View attachment 4184239


OMG I love this bag. I have always loved the jade merino. This is stunning.


----------



## Creativelyswank

DesigningStyle said:


> My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184240
> View attachment 4184241
> 
> View attachment 4184239



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Dear ladies,
> Thank you all very much for finding the time to give me your suggestions on my order!! Like you you said, all of those choices would have been amazing, but I ultimately decided to go with a Little Valerie in Amethyst Pompei, dark gunmetal, marine lining. I sold my schoolbag from Bendel specifically to free up space in my bag collection for a petite "briefcase", and Little Valerie is exactly that.  @vink is 100% correct that it's a smaller bag and doesn't fit much, but I don't intend it to anyway - it would be strictly a date and small errand kind of bag. While I still wish for an Aphrodite, having a Venus in Iris Verona made that option a little redundant. Tulipano is awesome, but I just don't see myself using it that often for some reason.
> The last and most important reason is that I revisited @Taimi 's incredible photo of a full size Valerie in Amethyst Pompei and that sealed the deal. Order approved and processed, and now the wait (the last one (), begins


Yay that was my choice as well. I love love love the amethyst pompei best color ever. You will love this leather and I think the Little Valerie is perfect in that leather.


----------



## djfmn

I have placed my order I am getting a Little Muse in teal nappa with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I wish I had more funds to swing another bag because it definitely would have been a midi Alexia. I know that I will definitely want one of those in the future so perhaps I will have to wait and get one on BST.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I knew Marco had apple green and flirt red to match.  I sent him the mock up and he let me know that bluette would be the best match for blue.  I am so going to miss being able to get bags with this level of customization at this price point.
> 
> I will have to try an post a pic at some point of all my color blocked MM bags.
> 
> And yes, I did get a slip pocket on the back of the Zhoe Legend.


I've always admired colorblocked bags from a distance usually thinking, that's pretty, but it's not me. Until this one. It is sooo me! I have fallen hard for a colorblock bag just when I can no longer get it. My money tree is fully stripped after my order. [emoji26]  What a beauty you and Marco created. Thank you for the inspiration! Please, please post pics every time  you carry it. [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Here are two of my vacchetta handbags, Divina Midi and Zhoe Legend. They are about three years old. Both are in rust vacchetta. This leather has so much character. It’s the polar opposite of nappa, which to me is smooth and bland. And, that’s fine for other bag styles, e.g., the classic satchel or flap bags.  I have two nappa Massaccesi bags as well in the more conservative styles (Athena and Little Athena).

On the other hand, vacchetta is more captivating to me. It more obviously gets better and better with use. The leather was naturally stiff at first; it softens a little over time yet maintains structure. 

My Zhoe Legend has been places, and it shows. That’s why I love it so much.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I have placed my order I am getting a Little Muse in teal nappa with light fuchsia lining and silver hardware. I wish I had more funds to swing another bag because it definitely would have been a midi Alexia. I know that I will definitely want one of those in the future so perhaps I will have to wait and get one on BST.


Wonderful choice.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I've always admired colorblocked bags from a distance usually thinking, that's pretty, but it's not me. Until this one. It is sooo me! I have fallen hard for a colorblock bag just when I can no longer get it. My money tree is fully stripped after my order. [emoji26]  What a beauty you and Marco created. Thank you for the inspiration! Please, please post pics every time  you carry it. [emoji7]


So, do I understand correctly that you ordered a colorblocked bag?  More fun if there will be a surprise reveal...


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> So, do I understand correctly that you ordered a colorblocked bag?  More fun if there will be a surprise reveal... [emoji2]


I wish! I had already placed my order when I saw this beauty.    Technically, I could still change it, but Marco has enough headaches already, plus I really can't spend any more and I can't think of giving up a bag in my order. If I weren't rushed, I'm sure I could think things better. I hope I don't regret anything down the line.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I wish! I had already placed my order when I saw this beauty.    Technically, I could still change it, but Marco has enough headaches already, plus I really can't spend any more and I can't think of giving up a bag in my order. If I weren't rushed, I'm sure I could think things better. I hope I don't regret anything down the line.


Don’t be timid, please change it if you’ve fallen in love with something else!  Marco will not mind at all. He wants to give you the bag of your dreams. There is plenty of time to change your order because I am sure there are many orders in front of you.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Here are two of my vacchetta handbags, Divina Midi and Zhoe Legend. They are about three years old. Both are in rust vacchetta. This leather has so much character. It’s the polar opposite of nappa, which to me is smooth and bland. And, that’s fine for other bag styles, e.g., the classic satchel or flap bags.  I have two nappa Massaccesi bags as well in the more conservative styles (Athena and Little Athena).
> 
> On the other hand, vacchetta is more captivating to me. It more obviously gets better and better with use. The leather was naturally stiff at first; it softens a little over time yet maintains structure.
> 
> My Zhoe Legend has been places, and it shows. That’s why I love it so much.
> View attachment 4184627



Ten k. These are an inspiration... I think that vachetta will work for me..


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Wonderful choice.


Thanks @tenKrat. The only issue is I am still so tempted by the midi Alexia. I know I will regret not getting one. But in the last 6 weeks I have bought 2 Little Tulipanos, a regular Tulipano and a Little Muse. As much as I wanted to order 2 bags only 1 bag was in the budget. So perhaps one day I will see a midi Alexia on BST and get it.


----------



## tenKrat

Or, you can ask Marco to bump your order further back in line to give you time to think about the colors for your order. He will probably gladly assist you with that as well.  @carterazo


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Ten k. These are an inspiration... I think that vachetta will work for me..


Yes, give vacchetta a chance!  You will be happy you did.  I have a black vacchetta Zhoe, too, with red lining. I bet your marine lining makes it look really cool.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Thanks @tenKrat. The only issue is I am still so tempted by the midi Alexia. I know I will regret not getting one. But in the last 6 weeks I have bought 2 Little Tulipanos, a regular Tulipano and a Little Muse. As much as I wanted to order 2 bags only 1 bag was in the budget. So perhaps one day I will see a midi Alexia on BST and get it.


Well, at least we know for sure that you will love your teal nappa Little Muse. No regrets with that order.


----------



## Kylacove

Can't decide if I want something in carmin or black cherry nappa. What color would go with the carmin to colorblock an angel midi?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Don’t be timid, please change it if you’ve fallen in love with something else!  Marco will not mind at all. He wants to give you the bag of your dreams. There is plenty of time to change your order because I am sure there are many orders in front of you.





tenKrat said:


> Or, you can ask Marco to bump your order further back in line to give you time to think about the colors for your order. He will probably gladly assist you with that as well.  @carterazo


Thanks tenKrat. It's really more about the $ and my unwillingness to give up something else. I already spent my anniversary gift $ + more. (Anniversary is next month. ) I guess it doesn't hurt to ask and see if I decide to spend Christmas gift $. [emoji33] [emoji28]


----------



## tenKrat

@Coastal jewel, I just took some pics of my 3 year old black vacchetta Zhoe for you, to help ease your mind. The leather is soft to the touch and has a little give, but it retains structure as is the nature of vacchetta.

It has light gunmetal hw. Marco didn’t have the dark gunmetal hw, my favorite, at the time.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Not sure how long Marco will keep his site up, but I think it would be a nice tribute to his craftsmanship and artistry to add photos of your bags here https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/we-are-mm


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @Coastal jewel, I just took some pics of my 3 year old black vacchetta Zhoe for you, to help ease your mind. The leather is soft to the touch and has a little give, but it retains structure as is the nature of vacchetta.
> 
> It has light gunmetal hw. Marco didn’t have the dark gunmetal hw, my favorite, at the time.
> View attachment 4184716
> 
> View attachment 4184717


I’ve always admired your Vachetta Zhoes.


----------



## MissSeptember

Do you know if there is any mud verona left? And what would you say the difference is between mud and taupe pebbled or taupe merinos? I already ordered a Selene Zip Midi in taupe merinos, but the mud verona looks really nice from the pictures I have seen in the thread. I'm thinking of maybe ordering another bag...the Tulipano inner bag, but I can't decide which color. I prefer neutrals so I was thinking of either mud verona, some kind of chocolate brown or black pebbled. I've been looking for a simple quite slouchy tote bag for a while but I haven't thought of the inner bag until now when it's only a few hours left to order... I can't really figure out the size of the normal Tulipano inner bag, on the blog it says 32 cm, but is it the top or the bottom of the bag? Does anyone have a picture of only the inner bag so I could see the proportions?


----------



## bblonde

I think mud Verona is gone from a season or two ago.

Where can I see a pic of amethyst Pompeii?


----------



## bblonde

Is it similar to amethyst pebbled?


----------



## mleleigh

Kylacove said:


> Can't decide if I want something in carmin or black cherry nappa. What color would go with the carmin to colorblock an angel midi?



Do you mean caramel nappa by chance? I haven't heard of carmin.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> I think mud Verona is gone from a season or two ago.
> 
> Where can I see a pic of amethyst Pompeii?


Search this thread and you should pull up at least two bags in this color.


----------



## Kylacove

mleleigh said:


> Do you mean caramel nappa by chance? I haven't heard of carmin.


It is one of the new fall colors.


----------



## mkpurselover

vink said:


> Welcome back! Haven’t seen you in a while. Sometimes I wonder if you’re doing well.


You're so sweet!  I read this thread consistently, but should put my 2 cents in more often, but I've not been able to buy much lately.  I'm kinda older than most of the great MM gals and not as exciting in my energy, so I don't respond as often !  But thank you for inquiring [emoji5] 

Got my bill from PayPal today, so my last two bags are a go!


----------



## TotinScience

I have a practical thought. So Marco has been super supportive and helpful if there were any issues with the bags - ie broken hardware, ripped stitches, that sort of thing. Once the workshop ceases to exist, so will, presumably, his ability to help. So I suppose all of us buying the bags now just have to hope nothing happens, and if it does, we fix it on our own accord?


----------



## polkadots55

polkadots55 said:


> I'm vising from another thread, "2018 Good Quality Fair Price but Little Known Recommendation Thread." Lots of helpful/exciting things I'm learning here.
> 
> Someone (from that board) encouraged me to take advantage of his closing sale if possible (I literally just discovered this brand). I visited the website, blog, & facebook page. Would anyone happen to know if the website is updated with the color options? For example, the bag I was immediately drawn to is the Angel. I was scrolling through Instagram & facebook and happened to notice that every picture I clicked on was of this bag. So, if it is available, I would be interested in ordering. I did see that someone ordered an Angel midi (but I couldn't find this to compare what the size difference is to the regular Angel). Anyways, on their website, under the Angel bag, if I click on 'Merinos', it appears it is unavailable. However, if I click on 'Nubuck', it appears it is available in different colors. So, would this be accurate of what colors/types of leathers are left? Or is everyone just sending their wish list to the orders@marcomassaccesi.it



An update:
I was trying to explain all of this to my husband (as well as the purse forum site in general). Thought some of you might find this funny. His theory is that everyone on the site is probably fake and works for the company (or various companies) and that for all I know, all of the posts here might be fake. lol (I think he was sorta serious, sorta joking). But, he was suspicious about me ordering something right when it closed and also because I have to make a payment through paypal. However, strangely though, he was like can't you just order a used one from ebay?? So - looks like I'm going to have to pass on this. Though I will be stocking ebay for angel midi bags.

Congrats on your final orders. I have bookmarked probably 10 different companies or so that look interesting from the 2018 good quality thread. Though many folks seem loyal to some of the brands there so I sort of doubt I would be able to buy preloved on ebay or others sites.


----------



## TotinScience

polkadots55 said:


> An update:
> I was trying to explain all of this to my husband (as well as the purse forum site in general). Thought some of you might find this funny. His theory is that everyone on the site is probably fake and works for the company (or various companies) and that for all I know, all of the posts here might be fake. lol (I think he was sorta serious, sorta joking). But, he was suspicious about me ordering something right when it closed and also because I have to make a payment through paypal. However, strangely though, he was like can't you just order a used one from ebay?? So - looks like I'm going to have to pass on this. Though I will be stocking ebay for angel midi bags.
> 
> Congrats on your final orders. I have bookmarked probably 10 different companies or so that look interesting from the 2018 good quality thread. Though many folks seem loyal to some of the brands there so I sort of doubt I would be able to buy preloved on ebay or others sites.


There is a MM BST group on Facebook that is wonderful and is THE place to scout for MM bags, sometimes brand new! I know it is exactly what a fake person would say, but at least I can assure that I have zero affiliation with any brand . There was a user on this particular TPF who eventually started working for MM a few years ago, but as soon as she got the gig, she no longer participated in discussion because that would not be ethical.


----------



## mleleigh

polkadots55 said:


> An update:
> I was trying to explain all of this to my husband (as well as the purse forum site in general). Thought some of you might find this funny. His theory is that everyone on the site is probably fake and works for the company (or various companies) and that for all I know, all of the posts here might be fake. lol (I think he was sorta serious, sorta joking). But, he was suspicious about me ordering something right when it closed and also because I have to make a payment through paypal. However, strangely though, he was like can't you just order a used one from ebay?? So - looks like I'm going to have to pass on this. Though I will be stocking ebay for angel midi bags.
> 
> Congrats on your final orders. I have bookmarked probably 10 different companies or so that look interesting from the 2018 good quality thread. Though many folks seem loyal to some of the brands there so I sort of doubt I would be able to buy preloved on ebay or others sites.



There is 1 Angel Midi currently on the UK eBay (not my listing) in Africa leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Haha. We are actually all real crazy women.  I’ve gotten to know many thru this and through trades.  There is an angel midi in the MM BST on Facebook.  You need to join as it is a closed group.  Just so your husband knows, used purses don’t count.  Heck new purses don’t count, and sales absolutely do not.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

With an ache in my heart, I placed my order for a Bordeaux Glitter Pompei Aphrodite.  

If nothing else, I will look forward to the last round of reveal photos to be posted here when this avalanche of last orders are fulfilled.


----------



## anitalilac

Ladies, need your opinions here
What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos? 
I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.

thanks!


----------



## TotinScience

anitalilac said:


> Ladies, need your opinions here
> What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos?
> I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.
> 
> thanks!


Maybe burgundy to stay in the same color scheme or a Marine or light Blue for a cool contrast?


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> I think mud Verona is gone from a season or two ago.
> 
> Where can I see a pic of amethyst Pompeii?


Here is my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. Not a great photo let me see if I have another one.


----------



## pdxhb

polkadots55 said:


> An update:
> I was trying to explain all of this to my husband (as well as the purse forum site in general). Thought some of you might find this funny. His theory is that everyone on the site is probably fake and works for the company (or various companies) and that for all I know, all of the posts here might be fake. lol (I think he was sorta serious, sorta joking). But, he was suspicious about me ordering something right when it closed and also because I have to make a payment through paypal. However, strangely though, he was like can't you just order a used one from ebay?? So - looks like I'm going to have to pass on this. Though I will be stocking ebay for angel midi bags.
> 
> Congrats on your final orders. I have bookmarked probably 10 different companies or so that look interesting from the 2018 good quality thread. Though many folks seem loyal to some of the brands there so I sort of doubt I would be able to buy preloved on ebay or others sites.


Ok this is funny!
Yep - all are real crazy bag ladies!! With really bare money trees.


----------



## bblonde

Thanks Carterazo. Is there a Tucson pompeii? where would i see swatches?


----------



## Sickgrl13

anitalilac said:


> Ladies, need your opinions here
> What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos?
> I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.
> 
> thanks!





TotinScience said:


> Maybe burgundy to stay in the same color scheme or a Marine or light Blue for a cool contrast?



I agree that burgundy would be lovely. Maybe sunflower also?


----------



## bblonde

I want a Modena, am thinking vacchetta, pompeii, or, Verona, if there is any left. Day Brown or Dark grey. Im on the fence about dark ocher Verona... any suggestions, thoughts, welcome. Dark Beige Verona?  Obviously the time is counting down.


----------



## bblonde

Holy grails of leather?


----------



## bblonde

Pompeii vs vacchetta for a Modena or a Victoria? I know the vacchetta has weight, I'm thinking about looks.


----------



## bblonde

Ha ha, this is so funny. 


Coastal jewel said:


> Haha. We are actually all real crazy women.  I’ve gotten to know many thru this and through trades.  There is an angel midi in the MM BST on Facebook.  You need to join as it is a closed group.  Just so your husband knows, used purses don’t count.  Heck new purses don’t count, and sales absolutely do not.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey we all have trees with no leaves so we are in the same boat, no orchard!!! Lol



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes. I think I’ll have to leave my cards at home and carry only cash for my trip! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bblonde

Agree with these, also. silver is clean, light, neutral if you have cool-toned


Sickgrl13 said:


> I agree that burgundy would be lovely. Maybe sunflower also?


hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] yes. I think I’ll have to leave my cards at home and carry only cash for my trip! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Lol


----------



## bblonde

Well, that was weird. Meant to quote the whole post.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bblonde said:


> Pompeii vs vacchetta for a Modena or a Victoria? I know the vacchetta has weight, I'm thinking about looks.


Marco doesn't recommend Pompeii for Victoria. Are you going for a more dressed up look or casual? Vachetta is a more casual leather for lack of a better word, and will probably slouch more over time compared to Pompeii. Take a look through the leather thread for a better idea of what you may like. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## Coastal jewel

Done.  After all my whining about vachetta, I ordered the daphne in taupe vachetta ( nuts.. i just love the looks...) dark gunmetal and asked Marco to pick a fun lining.  Also a copper diamond flora... and I ordered the inside half of a little tupilano since I was gifted an exterior.  China blue, which was my exterior was gone, so I ordered the black Pompeii.    Done.  Broke.  ......  wait... Maybe  a sample sale....


----------



## Coastal jewel

And I will add shots of the vachetta  zhoe legend.


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> An update:
> I was trying to explain all of this to my husband (as well as the purse forum site in general). Thought some of you might find this funny. His theory is that everyone on the site is probably fake and works for the company (or various companies) and that for all I know, all of the posts here might be fake. lol (I think he was sorta serious, sorta joking). But, he was suspicious about me ordering something right when it closed and also because I have to make a payment through paypal. However, strangely though, he was like can't you just order a used one from ebay?? So - looks like I'm going to have to pass on this. Though I will be stocking ebay for angel midi bags.
> 
> Congrats on your final orders. I have bookmarked probably 10 different companies or so that look interesting from the 2018 good quality thread. Though many folks seem loyal to some of the brands there so I sort of doubt I would be able to buy preloved on ebay or others sites.



I can totally understand how he would think that. I have been on here 1.5 years and if anyone is working for him I do not know who it would be. And , lol, they have spent all their money buying his  bags.  I personally have 11 , 12 when my new one gets here.  And we all had enough confidence in him to give him money when he is closing!  So sorry you did not get one, maybe you will find a pre loved one.


----------



## bblonde

I never come on here except to read your posts every once in awhile, but I've been around since early BE days. i trust your judgement. Help me design a Modena..


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Done.  After all my whining about vachetta, I ordered the daphne in taupe vachetta ( nuts.. i just love the looks...) dark gunmetal and asked Marco to pick a fun lining.  Also a copper diamond flora... and I ordered the inside half of a little tupilano since I was gifted an exterior.  China blue, which was my exterior was gone, so I ordered the black Pompeii.    Done.  Broke.  ......  wait... Maybe  a sample sale....


The Little Tulipano is Sugar Cane it is not China Blue.


----------



## bblonde

Is Nappa appropriate for a Victoria? Or better for an Alexia midi or little?


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Ladies, need your opinions here
> What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos?
> I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.
> 
> thanks!


Marine


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> The Little Tulipano is Sugar Cane it is not China Blue.



Yes and he’s out of sugar cane too [emoji22]


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> I want a Modena, am thinking vacchetta, pompeii, or, Verona, if there is any left. Day Brown or Dark grey. Im on the fence about dark ocher Verona... any suggestions, thoughts, welcome. Dark Beige Verona?  Obviously the time is counting down.


I haven’t seen dark beige Verona in a good pic or IRL, but dark taupe vacchetta would be a home run. It’s a very lovely neutral shade. 

I have a tan Pompei Alexia and that is a beautiful, smooth leather that I think would also look great in a Modena.


----------



## bblonde

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco doesn't recommend Pompeii for Victoria. Are you going for a more dressed up look or casual? Vachetta is a more casual leather for lack of a better word, and will probably slouch more over time compared to Pompeii. Take a look through the leather thread for a better idea of what you may like. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


Thanks, Devyn, good to know. Could Pompeii be used for a Penelope messenger?


----------



## bblonde

tenkrat, thanks. Have really adored looking at your bags over time!


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> Holy grails of leather?


Massaccesi’s vacchetta is outstanding. I don’t own any Verona, but it was highly sought after whenever it was available.  All the ladies who own it have sung its praises.


----------



## bblonde

I ordered a pewter glitter pompeii Penny messenger, wondering if pompeii is too stiff?


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> Pompeii vs vacchetta for a Modena or a Victoria? I know the vacchetta has weight, I'm thinking about looks.


Both Pompei and vacchetta would work well for Modena. On Victoria, I’m not so sure. Victoria seems it would look best in a less structured leather like Verona, pebbled, or merinos.


----------



## bblonde

Thanks, tenKrat.


----------



## bblonde

Can Pompeii work well on smaller bags? Little Alexia, Penelope messenger?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Done.  After all my whining about vachetta, I ordered the daphne in taupe vachetta ( nuts.. i just love the looks...) dark gunmetal and asked Marco to pick a fun lining.  ...


I love taupe vacchetta and dark gunmetal hw. Excellent choices.


----------



## bblonde

A few months ago I ordered a black Verona Modena. Love it. Very polished for work.
Didn't think I'd have to think about a new one so soon.


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes and he’s out of sugar cane too [emoji22]



OMG!  Out of Sugar Cane!  Thank God I previously bought a Black Pompei Tulipano with a Sugar Cane/Black shell.  For my last order, I got two Tulipano shells — Red/Black and Brown/Black — both in Pompei.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bblonde said:


> Thanks, Devyn, good to know. Could Pompeii be used for a Penelope messenger?


I asked Marco about that weeks ago. He said it's not a good fit for the messenger because Pompei is stiff. Actually he said that about all the Penelopes, because there is a chance of undesirable creasing. I did go ahead and get a Penny midi in a Pompei and I love it. Someone else got a Flora in a Pompeii, and it's gorgeous! Those are both more like pouches though, so maybe that's why he was willing to do it.


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> Can Pompeii work well on smaller bags? Little Alexia, Penelope messenger?


I have an Alexia Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei, so, yes.

I’m thinking maybe not on a Penelope messenger because I imagine it would be a little difficult to work the stiff leather on a much smaller bag. Marco will let you know.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!  Out of Sugar Cane!  Thank God I previously bought a Black Pompei Tulipano with a Sugar Cane/Black shell.  For my last order, I got two Tulipano shells — Red/Black and Brown/Black — both in Pompei.


Did you share a picture? Sounds pretty!


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you share a picture? Sounds pretty!



Not yet, but I will soon.  I’ve had major home renovations, which required that I move out for a month, so I haven’t even opened the package yet!  Too busy unpacking and settling back in.  I, too, have money tree with no leaves on it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bblonde said:


> Is Nappa appropriate for a Victoria? Or better for an Alexia midi or little?


Nappa was a consideration for my second Victoria. I ended up going with pebbled though. Nappa has a nice sheen. It would definitely work.


----------



## bblonde

tenKrat said:


> I have an Alexia Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei, so, yes.
> 
> I’m thinking maybe not on a Penelope messenger because I imagine it would be a little difficult to work the stiff leather on a much smaller bag. Marco will let you know.


Oh, good, I'm glad he'll let me know. I should think of an alternative.

I've thought nappa is too thin/pliable for Penelope Messengers. I've never had nappa before, so I don't know.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Ladies, need your opinions here
> What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos?
> I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.
> 
> thanks!


Hot pink


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> Thanks Carterazo. Is there a Tucson pompeii? where would i see swatches?


You're welcome!

I don't know about the other colors, sorry.


----------



## bblonde

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nappa was a consideration for my second Victoria. I ended up going with pebbled though. Nappa has a nice sheen. It would definitely work.


Thanks, Devyn, good to know. I could use another day or two! This has been a shock.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> Is Nappa appropriate for a Victoria? Or better for an Alexia midi or little?


I think nappa would work for both. I love nappa leather.


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> A few months ago I ordered a black Verona Modena. Love it. Very polished for work.
> Didn't think I'd have to think about a new one so soon.



Modena in taupe vacchetta or taupe Pompei (is there one??) or dark grey Pompei (I think it exists) with dark gunmetal hw. Sorry, I’m not up to date on the most current leathers. 

-OR-

Tan Pompei with light gold hw

Some options to consider since you already have a dark colored one.


----------



## Tankgirl

bblonde said:


> Thanks, Devyn, good to know. I could use another day or two! This has been a shock.



Indeed, it has been a shock.  To know MM was there, with his gorgeous, handmade custom creations, was a great comfort to me.  Just knowing that I could order a one of a kind bag was a privilege.


----------



## tenKrat

bblonde said:


> Oh, good, I'm glad he'll let me know. I should think of an alternative.
> 
> I've thought nappa is too thin/pliable for Penelope Messengers. I've never had nappa before, so I don't know.


Nappa will work for Penelope messengers.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> Oh, good, I'm glad he'll let me know. I should think of an alternative.
> 
> I've thought nappa is too thin/pliable for Penelope Messengers. I've never had nappa before, so I don't know.


I don't find nappa to be that thin and pliable - merinos is. Nappa is nice and chewy and will hold a shape even when it softens. I came really close to getting an Angelica in nappa, but went for the little tulipano instead. I do wish I could have gotten an Angelica. I just couldn't find a color I was 100% sure of for the bag. Oh well.


----------



## soramillay

Hey mavens, I found out the news right when it broke and have been wrestling with myself over whether to order a few final bags. However, I needed to separate grieving MM's closing with my actual need for bags. I have way too many bags. So instead, I wrote Marco an email thanking him for all the joy and wonderful memories he has brought us with his creations and promised to take good care of the MM bags I have now. He replied that he will try to continue his passion, even if it will be hard. I can feel his heartbreak.


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> Hey mavens, I found out the news right when it broke and have been wrestling with myself over whether to order a few final bags. However, I needed to separate grieving MM's closing with my actual need for bags. I have way too many bags. So instead, I wrote Marco an email thanking him for all the joy and wonderful memories he has brought us with his creations and promised to take good care of the MM bags I have now. He replied that he will try to continue his passion, even if it will be hard. I can feel his heartbreak.


I admire your self control. (I had none [emoji17] )  I am sure Marco appreciated your kind words.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Hey mavens, I found out the news right when it broke and have been wrestling with myself over whether to order a few final bags. However, I needed to separate grieving MM's closing with my actual need for bags. I have way too many bags. So instead, I wrote Marco an email thanking him for all the joy and wonderful memories he has brought us with his creations and promised to take good care of the MM bags I have now. He replied that he will try to continue his passion, even if it will be hard. I can feel his heartbreak.


That was very kind of you. I really wish him well and hope he finds a way of continuing his beautiful work. 
Also - your self-control is admirable! I just added two more bags to my final order.


----------



## pdxhb

bblonde said:


> Is Nappa appropriate for a Victoria? Or better for an Alexia midi or little?


Adding to the chorus - nappa is a wonderful leather. Smooth but has some character. I have it in a Victoria, Midi Divina, and Sabrina Midi - all feel wonderful and retain enough shape without feeling stiff. The Sabrina Midi really proves how much it is soft without being puddly like Merinos. It holds its color very nicely too.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I now have €650 of disposable funds and I had a birthday on Tuesday and this is my last chance to design a bag but yet I cannot! The money is frozen because of my new seller status on eBay and their policy to hang on to the money for weeks after the sale just in case. I do appreciate the policy but tracking shows one purse is out for delivery so if she posts positive feedback in time maybe a third of it will be released. I keep checking the tracking of the sold items and checking my PayPal.... Will I get any funds released in time?


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag in vacchetta is gorgeous and does have a little slouch.  Here is what I meant by floppy.
> View attachment 4184401



That Is So Pretty! Vacchetta can be that slouch?!?!?!? My! I never imagine! Should I? Last chance! [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Ladies, need your opinions here
> What lining would you chose with Crystal Pink Merinos?
> I love colors but I am at loss with what lining to pair it with.
> 
> thanks!



I’m a plain Jane. It’s silver for me. [emoji28] Otherwise, lilac?


----------



## vink

bblonde said:


> Holy grails of leather?



Different for each person. Mine is Aquila matte.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Hey mavens, I found out the news right when it broke and have been wrestling with myself over whether to order a few final bags. However, I needed to separate grieving MM's closing with my actual need for bags. I have way too many bags. So instead, I wrote Marco an email thanking him for all the joy and wonderful memories he has brought us with his creations and promised to take good care of the MM bags I have now. He replied that he will try to continue his passion, even if it will be hard. I can feel his heartbreak.



That’s sad. Now, I think there must be something else as a reason why he suddenly close down his shop.


----------



## vink

Girls! Please help me decide! 

Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania? 

I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both. 

What’s your vote?


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> That Is So Pretty! Vacchetta can be that slouch?!?!?!? My! I never imagine! Should I? Last chance! [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Oh, no!  Vacchetta won’t ever slouch like that. That is a pic of @southernbelle43’s bag in merinos, I believe. The vacchetta she was referring to was Colette’s Sauro tan Soulmate on the blog.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?


I like midnight blue Tuscania better, more saturated in color if I remember correctly. The grey looks a little too dusty for my taste, but it would look good on a slouchy bag, just like bonniekir’s Theia in that exact leather several posts back, if you’re  shooting for that kind of bohemian, carefree look.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?


Midnight blue!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Still nothing from Marco.....I don’t want to bug him but it has been three days. Hmmmm


----------



## Sickgrl13

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?



Midnight blue!


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Is Nappa appropriate for a Victoria? Or better for an Alexia midi or little?


I have a nappa midi Soulmate which is some what similar to a Victoria. I will look for a photo to post.


----------



## tenKrat

Several ladies have ordered bags in various purple/pink shades. I hope to see pics of all the amethyst, bordeaux, hot pink, carmin, etc., MMs on here later. 

No bags for me, but I ordered two Penelopes: black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw; and, hot pink nappa with green lining and light gold hw. I’ve been recently using my Penelope and Penelope Midis frequently as clutches. Simple, easy, and just very pretty in nappa especially. 

I hope the leathers are still available when Marco gets around to my order.


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Can Pompeii work well on smaller bags? Little Alexia, Penelope messenger?


I have 2 Little Tulipanos in Pompei and a Little Muse in Pompei.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?


Midnight blue!


----------



## jaspearl

Marco replied me to say that he had run out of deep fuschia merinos, but that was 2 days ago and i haven't heard from him since too. 

I guess he's super busy and hopefully all our bag orders will come through.


----------



## jaspearl

I wonder if there's any chance that he can hold off closing since there's an avalanche of orders? 

I know I can't get any such well made bags with such great customer service and customisation anywhere else. 

I'm really hoping he will reopen!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Several ladies have ordered bags in various purple/pink shades. I hope to see pics of all the amethyst, bordeaux, hot pink, carmin, etc., MMs on here later.
> 
> No bags for me, but I ordered two Penelopes: black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw; and, hot pink nappa with green lining and light gold hw. I’ve been recently using my Penelope and Penelope Midis frequently as clutches. Simple, easy, and just very pretty in nappa especially.
> 
> I hope the leathers are still available when Marco gets around to my order.


These are both lovely selections!
I've also been using Penelope Midis, in particular, as clutches. Very easy to carry and just enough for when I am running errands or going out socially.


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Anyone ever see gray Tuscania? I’ve never seen or heard of it before.



I have it! It's gorgeous, but a crack developed.  This Tuscania at least needs leather care!  I think I've posted photos (about 18 months ago).  It's a great addition to the "family"!


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> I’m a plain Jane. It’s silver for me. [emoji28] Otherwise, lilac?


I’d choose sage green, but that is my favourite!


----------



## musicmom

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?



The grey is a lovely mid to light clear grey while the midnight blue is a rich dark blue.  Both are lovely.  The grey has more of a casual vibe, I think, so it depends what you are after.  Either way, this leather type NEEDS leather care product, as the distressing process means it tends towards dryness, especially at the beginning.  Ask me how I know... (Slit-like crack developed on one of distressed creases.  )


----------



## eleanors36

I just paid for a Minerva in pebbled olive with gold hardware.  I'm so excited!  In my email exchange with MM, he mentioned a possibility of coming back in a few months, so we can hope, right?  I haven't been this excited about getting a bag in a while.


----------



## tenKrat

eleanors36 said:


> I just paid for a Minerva in pebbled olive with gold hardware.  I'm so excited!  In my email exchange with MM, he mentioned a possibility of coming back in a few months, so we can hope, right?  I haven't been this excited about getting a bag in a while.


I’m excited for you, too!  Pebbled leather makes Minerva fuss-free. I love my Minerva Midi in pearl grey. Even though it’s light colored, it’s easy to toss around (but I don’t really do that) and clean if it gets a little dirt. Magic Eraser works wonders.


----------



## tenKrat

musicmom said:


> The grey is a lovely mid to light clear grey while the midnight blue is a rich dark blue.  Both are lovely.  The grey has more of a casual vibe, I think, so it depends what you are after.  Either way, this leather type NEEDS leather care product, as the distressing process means it tends towards dryness, especially at the beginning.  Ask me how I know... (Slit-like crack developed on one of distressed creases.  )


I actually chose my one bag in Tuscania leather to wear today. You are right about having to moisturize it occasionally. Which reminds me to put some Cadillac lotion on mine today.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I’m excited for you, too!  Pebbled leather makes Minerva fuss-free. I love my Minerva Midi in pearl grey. Even though it’s light colored, it’s easy to toss around (but I don’t really do that) and clean if it gets a little dirt. Magic Eraser works wonders.



A beautiful bag.  You sold me on pearl gray.


----------



## tenKrat

My Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. It’s my only distressed leather bag. I wanted one very casual-looking satchel, and this one is wonderful. The one negative is that the handles look worn quickly with frequent use. But like I said before, moisturizing the leather will perk it up nicely, not to perfection but to being more presentable. 

I don’t get flustered by imperfections in leather, except obviously man-made scratches and such. My philosophy is leather should look a little worn, at the least, and not perfect. Then you’d always be worried about keeping it looking perfect and that ain’t possible.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> A beautiful bag.  You sold me on pearl gray.


Oh, really?  

What did you get it in?  I must have missed your post about it, if you had posted.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Oh, really?
> 
> What did you get it in?  I must have missed your post about it, if you had posted.



 I got it in a Phoebe with marine lining.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

eleanors36 said:


> I just paid for a Minerva in pebbled olive with gold hardware.  I'm so excited!  In my email exchange with MM, he mentioned a possibility of coming back in a few months, so we can hope, right?  I haven't been this excited about getting a bag in a while.


Oh wow! That would be awesome. I've been thinking about that since he made the announcement. Maybe he needs to reorganize, make changes for the financial health of the business.


----------



## tenKrat

I meant to post my Angelica mentioned above. I’m a little scatterbrained this morning, but it’s FRIDAY!!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I meant to post my Angelica mentioned above. I’m a little scatterbrained this morning, but it’s FRIDAY!!
> View attachment 4185387



TenKrat, what do you use to condition your bags?


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> TenKrat, what do you use to condition your bags?


Cadillac lotion. The website is a little touchy this morning. It’s been making me work hard just to post.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Cadillac lotion. The website is a little touchy this morning. It’s been making me work hard just to post.



Thank you.  BTW, your rug is stunning.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I got it in a Phoebe with marine lining.


Nice. Well, you were the one who got me into the marine lining, your favorite, right?


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you.  BTW, your rug is stunning.


Thank you very much. One of my BFs got DH and me into Persian rugs twenty years ago. I blame her for our habit.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Nice. Well, you were the one who got me into the marine lining, your favorite, right?



Yes, it is.  When Marco found the leather for Beloved Ocean, I asked him to pick the lining for it.  Marine is what he chose.  The rest is history.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, it is.  When Marco found the leather for Beloved Ocean, I asked him to pick the lining for it.  Marine is what he chose.  The rest is history.


Oh, man, yes!  Your gorgeous blue Soulmate!  Marco was a genius with that bag of yours.


----------



## tenKrat

See ya, @Tankgirl!  Best of luck on those renovations. My father just went through that himself. But, after six weeks of reno, he is so thrilled and happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> That Is So Pretty! Vacchetta can be that slouch?!?!?!? My! I never imagine! Should I? Last chance! [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


No, no this is merinos.  I was answering some sweet posters who said that vacchetta does slouch some.  I was being silly and defining what I meant by slouching with this picture of my merinos bag.  Lol


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> See ya, @Tankgirl!  Best of luck on those renovations. My father just went through that himself. But, after six weeks of reno, he is so thrilled and happy.



I’m happy, too.  It’s 97% done, everything is in place, and I’ve decluttered!

Though I have donated a few MM bags, I did not declutter from my beloved MM collection.  Here is a photo of it in the armoire:


----------



## southernbelle43

bblonde said:


> Holy grails of leather?


Verona


----------



## lenie

My final, final order. I kept adding to it!
1. Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware ( I asked for ligh gunmetal but he must be out)
2. Penelope in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, Silver hardware
3. Penelope in Cherry red Nappa, silver lining ( I forgot which lining I selected)
4. Small Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, edge coat paint

I usually like medium to large bags, but I thought the little Tulipano would be nice for dinner or running around when I don’t need much.


----------



## starkfan

bblonde said:


> Holy grails of leather?


Verona for sure, for me! I love leather that has character and smoosh (I'm a big Balenciaga fan, although I've not been fond of their past few years' colours/leathers), and Verona definitely has that, with the natural and varying texture, and varying colour for some of the leathers too (e.g. Chocolate Verona, which was my first MM). I'm definitely gonna hang on to what I can from amongst my Veronas...


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Oh, no!  Vacchetta won’t ever slouch like that. That is a pic of @southernbelle43’s bag in merinos, I believe. The vacchetta she was referring to was Colette’s Sauro tan Soulmate on the blog.



Arg! And I miss out on port merino. I’m super sad. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## starkfan

soramillay said:


> Hey mavens, I found out the news right when it broke and have been wrestling with myself over whether to order a few final bags. However, I needed to separate grieving MM's closing with my actual need for bags. I have way too many bags. So instead, I wrote Marco an email thanking him for all the joy and wonderful memories he has brought us with his creations and promised to take good care of the MM bags I have now. He replied that he will try to continue his passion, even if it will be hard. I can feel his heartbreak.


I emailed him to send him my thanks too, and completely agree that I can feel his heartbreak from his replies 

Your self-control is admirable, by the way! Even though I've gone pretty overboard with buying over the past year, I couldn't help placing one last order, including at least one style / leather that I've been thinking of for awhile...


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?


Midnight blue gets my vote! (If it's not too late for you to decide on your leather)


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> Still nothing from Marco.....I don’t want to bug him but it has been three days. Hmmmm



Took him 3 days to reply me, too. I think he’s taking stock on leather if what you ask for is kinda on demand?


----------



## vink

musicmom said:


> The grey is a lovely mid to light clear grey while the midnight blue is a rich dark blue.  Both are lovely.  The grey has more of a casual vibe, I think, so it depends what you are after.  Either way, this leather type NEEDS leather care product, as the distressing process means it tends towards dryness, especially at the beginning.  Ask me how I know... (Slit-like crack developed on one of distressed creases.  )



I have one in cobblestone and I love it so much so I want to grab another one as a last chance for me. I don’t mind the crack. [emoji4] I love those texture. [emoji4] I think it has so much character and I live my life casual so it fits me nicely. [emoji4]


----------



## starkfan

jaspearl said:


> Marco replied me to say that he had run out of deep fuschia merinos, but that was 2 days ago and i haven't heard from him since too.
> 
> I guess he's super busy and hopefully all our bag orders will come through.


I think he's really been inundated, and it must be pretty tough keeping track of all the orders whilst also checking for remaining stock availability of the leathers. They did post on their Facebook page that they'd honour all the orders that are emailed during the sale period even if they haven't replied to them yet, so I'm sure they'll do their best! (albeit subject to stock availability)


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> Several ladies have ordered bags in various purple/pink shades. I hope to see pics of all the amethyst, bordeaux, hot pink, carmin, etc., MMs on here later.
> 
> No bags for me, but I ordered two Penelopes: black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw; and, hot pink nappa with green lining and light gold hw. I’ve been recently using my Penelope and Penelope Midis frequently as clutches. Simple, easy, and just very pretty in nappa especially.
> 
> I hope the leathers are still available when Marco gets around to my order.





pdxhb said:


> These are both lovely selections!
> I've also been using Penelope Midis, in particular, as clutches. Very easy to carry and just enough for when I am running errands or going out socially.


Those combinations sound like knockouts, tenKrat!

Penelope is definitely a super useful clutch! It works so well for me as I'm able to dump in my essentials (long wallet, keys, handphone, etc), and especially because it fits my long wallet easily. I've just received my second Penelope Midi, and hope to get more use out of them, although it's a tight squeeze for my long wallet...


----------



## djfmn

I keep on going back and looking at a midi Alexia. To the Alexia owners on tpf I have seen a number of posts about the difficulty of getting into the bag with the top zipper being an issue. Please let me know if you still find it difficult to open the zipper or as you have used the bag has it got easier. I love the style and although I have decided on a Little Muse as my final order I am still wondering if I should get a Little Alexia. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Several ladies have ordered bags in various purple/pink shades. I hope to see pics of all the amethyst, bordeaux, hot pink, carmin, etc., MMs on here later.
> 
> No bags for me, but I ordered two Penelopes: black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw; and, hot pink nappa with green lining and light gold hw. I’ve been recently using my Penelope and Penelope Midis frequently as clutches. Simple, easy, and just very pretty in nappa especially.
> 
> I hope the leathers are still available when Marco gets around to my order.


Agreed about the functionality of the Penelope. I love that it will easily fit my full size wallet, cell, mini penelope, and keys with no problem. I wish I had gotten more through the years.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I just paid for a Minerva in pebbled olive with gold hardware.  I'm so excited!  In my email exchange with MM, he mentioned a possibility of coming back in a few months, so we can hope, right?  I haven't been this excited about getting a bag in a while.


That is so exciting e! I hope you love it! It's comforting to hear that Marco said there's a possibility of coming back!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Agreed about the functionality of the Penelope. I love that it will easily fit my full size wallet, cell, mini penelope, and keys with no problem. I wish I had gotten more through the years.


I’m having this same thought about the Penelope midi. I only have one, and last night was really thinking of adding another to my order. I just don’t want to spend anymore money. Now hearing Marco may reopen the shop in a few months....hmmm all hope is not lost! There may be more Pennys in my future.


----------



## starkfan

djfmn said:


> I keep on going back and looking at a midi Alexia. To the Alexia owners on tpf I have seen a number of posts about the difficulty of getting into the bag with the top zipper being an issue. Please let me know if you still find it difficult to open the zipper or as you have used the bag has it got easier. I love the style and although I have decided on a Little Muse as my final order I am still wondering if I should get a Little Alexia. Any help would be appreciated.


Sorry, djfmn, I have an Alexia Midi but I only received it not too long ago, and have only used it once (it's a weekend bag for me), so I don't really have much of a sense of the zipper opening giving me any issue. The time I did use it, I didn't find the zipper opening to be too small or narrow or anything, as I believe I was still able to get in and out of it easily enough -- was that the problem you've seen posts on?

I remember the other issue being mentioned of how the zipper pulls can sometimes "fall" into the tiny gap at the ends, because of the excess zipper tape that is tucked into the bag. I don't find this to be too much of an issue, though, as I'm usually able to zip the bag closed again easily enough, if I tug on the end of the excess zipper tape from inside the bag. (My Penelope Messengers that have the zipper added to the centre compartment are similarly constructed, so I've gotten used to this zipper issue from this style.)

Overall, I do think my Alexia Midi can be quite functional and good to use, even though I've not actually used it much yet. I may even switch one of the items in my final order to another Alexia Midi instead of a triple-zip Penelope Messenger (although I'm waiting to hear back from Marco on his views about the leather/style combination I have in mind).

In terms of Little Muse vs. Alexia Midi, the other key differentiator to me is the zipper closure that Alexia Midi has -- although I enjoy my Little Muse, I generally prefer bag styles with a zipper closure for better security, so Alexia Midi is something I think I'd use in more situations than Little Muse. This is totally a preference issue, though!

Hope this helps!


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> I keep on going back and looking at a midi Alexia. To the Alexia owners on tpf I have seen a number of posts about the difficulty of getting into the bag with the top zipper being an issue. Please let me know if you still find it difficult to open the zipper or as you have used the bag has it got easier. I love the style and although I have decided on a Little Muse as my final order I am still wondering if I should get a Little Alexia. Any help would be appreciated.



I got my Alexia Midi pre-loved recently and I don't struggle with the zipper much.  The only problem I can see with the zipper is that the pulls can sometimes get wedged into the ends of the zips where it folds up.  I've learned to stop unzipping before it reaches that curled up section.    It's a small price to pay for such a distinctive looking bag and no regrets purchasing it at all!


----------



## dignatius

FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
- Black
- Dark Taupe
- Tangerine
- River Blue
- Mahogany

I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.


----------



## starkfan

dignatius said:


> FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
> - Black
> - Dark Taupe
> - Tangerine
> - River Blue
> - Mahogany
> 
> I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.


I just got my Zhoe Legend in Mahogany, and that leather is a real stunner, IMHO... To anyone who's thinking of it, I say go for it! River Blue is another one I've wanted for awhile, but can't pick a style for it... It would look gorgeous in your Selene Zip Midi!

Will try to post pics of the Zhoe Legend and the rest of my order from the 35% off sale soon!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I keep on going back and looking at a midi Alexia. To the Alexia owners on tpf I have seen a number of posts about the difficulty of getting into the bag with the top zipper being an issue. Please let me know if you still find it difficult to open the zipper or as you have used the bag has it got easier. I love the style and although I have decided on a Little Muse as my final order I am still wondering if I should get a Little Alexia. Any help would be appreciated.



Do it!! Just do it.  I went a bit wild and stayed just under customs..


----------



## mleleigh

starkfan said:


> In terms of Little Muse vs. Alexia Midi, the other key differentiator to me is the zipper closure that Alexia Midi has -- although I enjoy my Little Muse, I generally prefer bag styles with a zipper closure for better security, so Alexia Midi is something I think I'd use in more situations than Little Muse. This is totally a preference issue, though!



May be a moot point today, but just wanted to note that you can order any of the Muses with a top zipper instead of a flap and magnet.


----------



## bonniekir

musicmom said:


> I have it! It's gorgeous, but a crack developed.  This Tuscania at least needs leather care!  I think I've posted photos (about 18 months ago).  It's a great addition to the "family"!



I am sorry you experienced this, I have 11 Tuscanias( Theias, Calistas and Penny messengers ) and never cracks nor leather lotion.. yet... and rain , snow and sun have not done any damages yet!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, it is.  When Marco found the leather for Beloved Ocean, I asked him to pick the lining for it.  Marine is what he chose.  The rest is history.


Yep you  got me started on marine which to this day is still my favorite!! I also like the one that MM picked out for me for my mud verona bag.  He picked yellow which I would never have selected... I am not a yellow wearer.  But that color was perfect and every time I open the bag I notice how cheery it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I am sorry you experienced this, I have 11 Tuscanias( Theias, Calistas and Penny messengers ) and never cracks nor leather lotion.. yet... and rain , snow and sun have not done any damages yet!


I guess each batch of leather is different.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Girls! Please help me decide!
> 
> Gray Tuscania or midnight blue Tuscania?
> 
> I can’t decide. I’m not sure if I can get both.
> 
> What’s your vote?



For allround use and if you like blue.. the midnight!
I prefer when it summer a lighter coloured bag so I picked the lime/ lemon , orange and the greyblu


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Yep you  got me started on marine which to this day is still my favorite!! I also like the one that MM picked out for me for my mud verona bag.  He picked yellow which I would never have selected... I am not a yellow wearer.  But that color was perfect and every time I open the bag I notice how cheery it is.



. I remember emailing Colette to remind me never to order a bag without marine lining!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Agreed about the functionality of the Penelope. I love that it will easily fit my full size wallet, cell, mini penelope, and keys with no problem. I wish I had gotten more through the years.


Ditto for me.  The Penelope was the bag that made me realize that I can also use a smaller bag instead of my gigantic totes which I love. I carry the Penelopes more than any other bag because I keep it in the kitchen and every time I go to the grocery or to get gas, etc., I throw three things in it  ..phone, card case and keys and off I go.  I had never used, nor wanted, any small bags prior to the Penelope. I am not a clutch person.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Verona for sure, for me! I love leather that has character and smoosh (I'm a big Balenciaga fan, although I've not been fond of their past few years' colours/leathers), and Verona definitely has that, with the natural and varying texture, and varying colour for some of the leathers too (e.g. Chocolate Verona, which was my first MM). I'm definitely gonna hang on to what I can from amongst my Veronas...


And the first few orders for chocolate Verona haunted me for nearly a year until I finally broke down and ordered one. I am carrying it today and just a few minutes ago thinking how much I love the color variation. I also have two mud Verona bags!  Verona is awesome, chewy, sturdy but soft, etc.  I for sure will not be parting with my Verona bags!!! I wish I had discovered it earlier and ordered more.  But that is being greedy and I have a nice varied selection of leathers.


----------



## Sickgrl13

dignatius said:


> FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
> - Black
> - Dark Taupe
> - Tangerine
> - River Blue
> - Mahogany
> 
> I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.



Darn. I wanted a little Valerie in dark green vacchetta. ☹️


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Those combinations sound like knockouts, tenKrat!
> 
> Penelope is definitely a super useful clutch! It works so well for me as I'm able to dump in my essentials (long wallet, keys, handphone, etc), and especially because it fits my long wallet easily. I've just received my second Penelope Midi, and hope to get more use out of them, although it's a tight squeeze for my long wallet...


Being able to fit my long wallet is exactly the main reason why I ordered more Penelopes. The one I currently have mainly stores my Kindle. Then one day I stuck my long wallet in there, too, and it was a magic moment.


----------



## mkpurselover

dignatius said:


> FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
> - Black
> - Dark Taupe
> - Tangerine
> - River Blue
> - Mahogany
> 
> I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.


I have a River blue midi zip Selene with silver hardware, and it is a definite favorite fall winter bag of mine.  It's heavy, but beautiful [emoji5]


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> I got my Alexia Midi pre-loved recently and I don't struggle with the zipper much.  The only problem I can see with the zipper is that the pulls can sometimes get wedged into the ends of the zips where it folds up.  I've learned to stop unzipping before it reaches that curled up section.    *It's a small price to pay for such a distinctive looking bag and no regrets purchasing it at all!*


Thanks, @dignatius, for your input. I switched into my Alexia Midi (Everose glitter Pompei) this afternoon after it had been in storage for a while. I experienced the same thing with the zipper. Not a big negative for me either. I love the look of the Alexia, so I am willing to pay this small price, too.


----------



## dignatius

@mkpurselover , we may be bag twins then    I asked Marco to pick out the lining color for me.
I do have a couple of wear-related questions for you:
1) Has your River Blue developed a patina or does it look the same as when you received it?
2) Has it developed much of a slouch or has it just softened up a little without losing structure?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh geez. I wish I’d ordered a couple of Penelope’s!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dignatius said:


> @mkpurselover , we may be bag twins then    I asked Marco to pick out the lining color for me.
> I do have a couple of wear-related questions for you:
> 1) Has your River Blue developed a patina or does it look the same as when you received it?
> 2) Has it developed much of a slouch or has it just softened up a little without losing structure?


@dignatius

While you’re waiting for mk to respond I thought I’d share pics of my vachetta MM bag. . This is the slouch on my nearly 2 yr old dark brown vachetta Aphrodite when empty.  I’ve used it maybe 5 times since I got it. So even with hardly any use, and stuffed with paper the last two years it has started to slouch!


----------



## mkpurselover

dignatius said:


> @mkpurselover , we may be bag twins then [emoji2]   I asked Marco to pick out the lining color for me.
> I do have a couple of wear-related questions for you:
> 1) Has your River Blue developed a patina or does it look the same as when you received it?
> 2) Has it developed much of a slouch or has it just softened up a little without losing structure?


I'm sorry, I will have to check back with you next week on your questions.  I won't be home until Tuesday. I'll post an updated picture then [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Ditto for me.  The Penelope was the bag that made me realize that I can also use a smaller bag instead of my gigantic totes which I love. I carry the Penelopes more than any other bag because I keep it in the kitchen and every time I go to the grocery or to get gas, etc., I throw three things in it  ..phone, card case and keys and off I go.  I had never used, nor wanted, any small bags prior to the Penelope. I am not a clutch person.


Exactly! I also love to use them for travel. So handy! plus I end up having additional "purses" for different looks during my trip. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Darn. I wanted a little Valerie in dark green vacchetta. [emoji852]️


Oooh! a bag that I love the thought of in vachetta! Of course, I didn't think of it until you mentioned it. And now it's too late. Bummer!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dignatius
> 
> While you’re waiting for mk to respond I thought I’d share pics of my vachetta MM bag. . This is the slouch on my nearly 2 yr old dark brown vachetta Aphrodite when empty.  I’ve used it maybe 5 times since I got it. So even with hardly any use, and stuffed with paper the last two years it has started to slouch!
> View attachment 4185751
> View attachment 4185752


Looks so yummy! [emoji7]


----------



## thedseer

dignatius said:


> FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
> - Black
> - Dark Taupe
> - Tangerine
> - River Blue
> - Mahogany
> 
> I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.


I posted a picture of my dark taupe Vachetta Star a few pages back. Can't remember if the new batch is different but it is a gorgeous leather. I also have a swatch of River Blue and always thought about getting a bag in it but didn't get a chance. But the swatch is beautiful.


----------



## anabg

I may have to rely on the FB group now to land the Zhoe I always wanted. I lost my chance to order last night.


----------



## Tankgirl

anabg said:


> I may have to rely on the FB group now to land the Zhoe I always wanted. I lost my chance to order last night.



How unfortunate.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Help! I was asking Marco about work bag


----------



## anabg

Tankgirl said:


> How unfortunate.


What's sadder is I don't think people will be letting go of their MMs now. I know I won't.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! Those of you who own both Marco's and Bottega Veneta's bags - how does Marco's Nappa hold up against the Nappa BV uses for their itrecciato bags in terms of durability and quality? I adore Marco's leathers and am always curious if the tanneries he sourced his materials from were going head to toe with the big guns.


----------



## TotinScience

anabg said:


> What's sadder is I don't think people will be letting go of their MMs now. I know I won't.


I think we all will be sad for awhile, but like @southernbelle43 said, life goes on, and eventually people will part with the bags that aren't getting much use for whatever reason


----------



## yellow_tulip

yellow_tulip said:


> Help! I was asking Marco about work bag


I ended up ordering the terracotta Merinos after seeing @HopelessBagGirl bags in this colour a few hundred pages back. Been emailing Marco back and forth even though it’s passed midnight where he is  

Plus ordered phoebe (I’ve already got the taupe pebbled) in nappa in red cherry - a colour I’ve always wanted to try but scared of something loud. It’s now or never! 

And also orders the Penelope midi in Santorini blue to put inside the tote.

;( ;( ;(


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have a terra cotta midi divina from HBG!  I haven’t put it in rotation yet.  I think we ( me) will be open to trades and sales..  I’ve met the best group of ladies here and on BST..  I’ve gotten bags from Singapore and Finland... I’ve sent bags to Oregon, Scotland... Maine.. to name a few.  What stories our sales and trades could tell.


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> I ended up ordering the terracotta Merinos after seeing @HopelessBagGirl bags in this colour a few hundred pages back. Been emailing Marco back and forth even though it’s passed midnight where he is
> 
> Plus ordered phoebe (I’ve already got the taupe pebbled) in nappa in red cherry - a colour I’ve always wanted to try but scared of something loud. It’s now or never!
> 
> And also orders the Penelope midi in Santorini blue to put inside the tote.
> 
> ;( ;( ;(


Terracotta is one that I planned to buy and just kept puttng it off. I think it is a beautiful color so I truly hope someone will part with one on BST in the future.


----------



## nanaimo75

Does anyone know why Massaccesi is closing?


----------



## mleleigh

nanaimo75 said:


> Does anyone know why Massaccesi is closing?



My first guess is the simplest reason that any business may close - $$

I’m really hoping we do get notification in a few months that he’s reopening.


----------



## jaspearl

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! Those of you who own both Marco's and Bottega Veneta's bags - how does Marco's Nappa hold up against the Nappa BV uses for their itrecciato bags in terms of durability and quality? I adore Marco's leathers and am always curious if the tanneries he sourced his materials from were going head to toe with the big guns.


I have a few BV medium venetas, oldest is from 2012. I used to alternate amongst them daily till just a few months ago when i started on MM. 
The newer BV venetas hold up very well as they are more puffy and the shoulder handle is more comfy. The older ones become slouchy much faster. But for my high level of usage, the leather and colours still look very good. My Calista is Merinos so it's thinner and i would think it will wear faster. 
The thing is that intrecciato bags may in theory catch on something unlike MM's smooth bags.
I don't own a cervo as i find it heavy. Whereas MM's Merinos is fine to me. 

I'm not sure if i answered your question or i just gushed over BV!


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> What's sadder is I don't think people will be letting go of their MMs now. I know I won't.



I actually have a couple bags I considered letting go before this news broke. I’m still actually considering that coz I never reach for them and not sure if I will. But yeah... maybe give me some time and maybe I’ll post them on the group.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> I may have to rely on the FB group now to land the Zhoe I always wanted. I lost my chance to order last night.



Try and ask anyway?!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I actually have a couple bags I considered letting go before this news broke. I’m still actually considering that coz I never reach for them and not sure if I will. But yeah... maybe give me some time and maybe I’ll post them on the group.


Me too.


----------



## bonniekir

jaspearl said:


> I have a few BV medium venetas, oldest is from 2012. I used to alternate amongst them daily till just a few months ago when i started on MM.
> The newer BV venetas hold up very well as they are more puffy and the shoulder handle is more comfy. The older ones become slouchy much faster. But for my high level of usage, the leather and colours still look very good. My Calista is Merinos so it's thinner and i would think it will wear faster.
> The thing is that intrecciato bags may in theory catch on something unlike MM's smooth bags.
> I don't own a cervo as i find it heavy. Whereas MM's Merinos is fine to me.
> 
> I'm not sure if i answered your question or i just gushed over BV!



I have had quite a few BVs! Loved them and still do! Unfortunately not at all suitable for my lifestyle..so all are gone exept for a small  purse and some shoes..and it is ok! Some family is happy


----------



## lulu212121

I am so sad to hear that Marco is closing shop. I was on vacation all week. I would loved to have been able to grab a Zhoe and a Penelope. I hope he has a 2nd chance sale after he goes through all the orders.


----------



## anitalilac

anabg said:


> I may have to rely on the FB group now to land the Zhoe I always wanted. I lost my chance to order last night.


Like Bonnie said, just try and ask anyway. His email to me was sad, he said he hoped and prayed that he gets to continue to make and create beautiful bags. I hope so too.


----------



## anitalilac

lulu212121 said:


> I am so sad to hear that Marco is closing shop. I was on vacation all week. I would loved to have been able to grab a Zhoe and a Penelope. I hope he has a 2nd chance sale after he goes through all the orders.


just email him and ask anyway. never hurts to try. good luck !


----------



## yellow_tulip

lulu212121 said:


> I am so sad to hear that Marco is closing shop. I was on vacation all week. I would loved to have been able to grab a Zhoe and a Penelope. I hope he has a 2nd chance sale after he goes through all the orders.


Hi, just wanted let you know that I emailed Marco to see whether I’m too late to put an order through and he mentioned that he will be taking orders still this weekend. Hope that helps.


----------



## anabg

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi, just wanted let you know that I emailed Marco to see whether I’m too late to put an order through and he mentioned that he will be taking orders still this weekend. Hope that helps.



[emoji44]   Will he extend the 20% off, too?


----------



## anabg

I am going to email him. Do you guys know from emailing him your orders if there is black vachetta or brownrose nappa left? I was thinking of one of these 2 for my Zhoe?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Black vachetta is available. Those are the bags I'm dreaming about! Black vachetta or Brownrose zhoes.


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Black vachetta is available. Those are the bags I'm dreaming about! Black vachetta or Brownrose zhoes.



Great choices.  What would your hardware of choice be?  I think light gunmetal for me..


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! Those of you who own both Marco's and Bottega Veneta's bags - how does Marco's Nappa hold up against the Nappa BV uses for their itrecciato bags in terms of durability and quality? I adore Marco's leathers and am always curious if the tanneries he sourced his materials from were going head to toe with the big guns.


I know nothing about the tannery business and not that much more about leather. My input has no factual basis. 

In my personal experience, Massaccesi’s nappa and Bottega Veneta’s nappa are both durable and beautiful.  Both brands work very well for me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

anabg said:


> Great choices.  What would your hardware of choice be?  I think light gunmetal for me..



Dark gunmetal


----------



## anabg

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Dark gunmetal



[emoji1360]   That was my 2nd choice in case light is not available anymore.  I sent the email. I hope he’s not offended I waited so long and takes my order. I left the lining up to him. Whatever is left that will look good.


----------



## yellow_tulip

H


anabg said:


> [emoji44]   Will he extend the 20% off, too?


He did honour me the 20% off!


----------



## anabg

yellow_tulip said:


> H
> 
> He did honour me the 20% off!



Great! Even better. I emailed him either way but that was nice of him.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I am so sad to hear that Marco is closing shop. I was on vacation all week. I would loved to have been able to grab a Zhoe and a Penelope. I hope he has a 2nd chance sale after he goes through all the orders.


I would email him and ask him as he probably will let you still place your order. Especially if you explain that you were away on vacation.


----------



## yellow_tulip

anabg said:


> Great! Even better. I emailed him either way but that was nice of him.


Yes that was great of him.
Good luck to you I hope you are able to order a bag in your choice of colour/leather. I initially asked for octane Merinos but that was out but oh well! 

Ps I’ve calculated how much I’ve spent this year on mm... six bags and one pouch (in customised order!) that cost one Neverfull that’s not even leather eeek!!


----------



## Taimi

TotinScience said:


> Dear ladies,
> Thank you all very much for finding the time to give me your suggestions on my order!! Like you you said, all of those choices would have been amazing, but I ultimately decided to go with a Little Valerie in Amethyst Pompei, dark gunmetal, marine lining. I sold my schoolbag from Bendel specifically to free up space in my bag collection for a petite "briefcase", and Little Valerie is exactly that.  @vink is 100% correct that it's a smaller bag and doesn't fit much, but I don't intend it to anyway - it would be strictly a date and small errand kind of bag. While I still wish for an Aphrodite, having a Venus in Iris Verona made that option a little redundant. Tulipano is awesome, but I just don't see myself using it that often for some reason.
> The last and most important reason is that I revisited @Taimi 's incredible photo of a full size Valerie in Amethyst Pompei and that sealed the deal. Order approved and processed, and now the wait (the last one (), begins



Thank you dear, it’s just great that my photo was of help! [emoji4] I’m sure you’ll love the amethyst pompei, the colour is just stunning. 

I didn’t receive any notification of my order and I emailed Marco again, obviously it was lost somewhere but Marco sent me a bill right away and now my last ([emoji17]) order is in process. I really hope Marco will be able to start again and according to his emails, he hopes that too.


----------



## anabg

yellow_tulip said:


> Yes that was great of him.
> Good luck to you I hope you are able to order a bag in your choice of colour/leather. I initially asked for octane Merinos but that was out but oh well!
> 
> Ps I’ve calculated how much I’ve spent this year on mm... six bags and one pouch (in customised order!) that cost one Neverfull that’s not even leather eeek!!



I mean I own a Neverfull, lol. It’s 7 years old by now and still looks great.  But I know what you mean because this will be my 11th MM bag.


----------



## anabg

I also wanted to ask him for a few replacement screws for my penelope messenger.  I haven’t used the bag for fear of losing a screw.  They loosen up sometimes and I almost lost one once. Do you guys think he would do it? I don’t mind paying for them. It’s the screw at the base of each strap.


----------



## anabg

He took my order! I asked about the screws... We will see if he can accommodate me.


----------



## VanBod1525

dignatius said:


> FYI for those of you considering Vachetta.   Heard from Marco this morning and this is what is still available in Vachetta:
> - Black
> - Dark Taupe
> - Tangerine
> - River Blue
> - Mahogany
> 
> I just placed my order for my first Selene Midi Zip and I chose River Blue.


I could kick myself for not getting the oxblood vachetta. But I emailed Marco to ask if I could order a Zhoe Legend in the Mahogany and he said yes! He picked silver hardware and light fuschia lining for me. I'm leaning heavily toward the wine shades. I have Bordeaux, Port and Black Cherry and Wine Africa. These won't be leaving me for a long while.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> Here are two of my vacchetta handbags, Divina Midi and Zhoe Legend. They are about three years old. Both are in rust vacchetta. This leather has so much character. It’s the polar opposite of nappa, which to me is smooth and bland. And, that’s fine for other bag styles, e.g., the classic satchel or flap bags.  I have two nappa Massaccesi bags as well in the more conservative styles (Athena and Little Athena).
> 
> On the other hand, vacchetta is more captivating to me. It more obviously gets better and better with use. The leather was naturally stiff at first; it softens a little over time yet maintains structure.
> 
> My Zhoe Legend has been places, and it shows. That’s why I love it so much.
> View attachment 4184627


Love this leather so much. I am so glad I snapped up a midi Minerva in rust vachetta from another tpf lady before it sold out. I'm waiting patiently for my Sauro Tan to soften. Your Zhoe Legend inspired me to order one in Mahogany today.


----------



## starkfan

VanBod1525 said:


> I could kick myself for not getting the oxblood vachetta. But I emailed Marco to ask if I could order a Zhoe Legend in the Mahogany and he said yes! He picked silver hardware and light fuschia lining for me. I'm leaning heavily toward the wine shades. I have Bordeaux, Port and Black Cherry and Wine Africa. These won't be leaving me for a long while.


Your Zhoe Legend in Mahogany Vacchetta will be incredible! I received mine just yesterday, and I love the texture of the leather... I had mine made with light gold hardware and red lining, it's interesting to hear Marco's choices for yours!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Taimi said:


> Thank you dear, it’s just great that my photo was of help! [emoji4] I’m sure you’ll love the amethyst pompei, the colour is just stunning.
> 
> I didn’t receive any notification of my order and I emailed Marco again, obviously it was lost somewhere but Marco sent me a bill right away and now my last ([emoji17]) order is in process. I really hope Marco will be able to start again and according to his emails, he hopes that too.



I hope he is able to restart too.  If it wasn’t enough business I wonder if he could use a marketing manager.....[emoji2]. Marketing fashion is the same as biotech, no?  [emoji16]


----------



## Kylacove

VanBod1525 said:


> I could kick myself for not getting the oxblood vachetta. But I emailed Marco to ask if I could order a Zhoe Legend in the Mahogany and he said yes! He picked silver hardware and light fuschia lining for me. I'm leaning heavily toward the wine shades. I have Bordeaux, Port and Black Cherry and Wine Africa. These won't be leaving me for a long while.



Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with black cherry nappa for my last order. Marco said it would be close to the port Merinos Grande Aura I have, so I went with light and dark taupe colorblock midi Angel instead. So many possibilites, so little money and time.


----------



## VanBod1525

Kylacove said:


> Now I'm wondering if I should have gone with black cherry nappa for my last order. Marco said it would be close to the port Merinos Grande Aura I have, so I went with light and dark taupe colorblock midi Angel instead. So many possibilites, so little money and time.


Port Merinos and Black Cherry Nappa are very close in colour. I think the taupe combination will be awesome!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thanks, @dignatius, for your input. I switched into my Alexia Midi (Everose glitter Pompei) this afternoon after it had been in storage for a while. I experienced the same thing with the zipper. Not a big negative for me either. I love the look of the Alexia, so I am willing to pay this small price, too.
> View attachment 4185645


That is just lovely!!!!  When I first got my full size Valerie the latches drove me batty. I had to put the bag down to open it. Now I use the shoulder strap and leave the latches open while carrying and it is fully accessible. The dark green Vacchetta is to die for.  And YES it is heavy.  But the beauty of it is worth it.  I am sure it is the same with your lovely bags.


----------



## bblonde

What is the color of the leather in the pink Mia on the facebook page?

I'm trying to come up with alternatives on leather colors incase my orders nee to be changed.


----------



## bblonde

Sorry about the typos! I hope he can get the business running again, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

ignore


----------



## southernbelle43

bblonde said:


> What is the color of the leather in the pink Mia on the facebook page?
> 
> I'm trying to come up with alternatives on leather colors incase my orders nee to be changed.


indigo nappa


----------



## southernbelle43

Since we are all reminiscing about our bags on here. I want to thank TotinScience for helping me in some of my choices.  My favorite one is the apple green lining she said to use on my dark green Vacchetta bag. It is so perfect and I would never have picked it.


----------



## bblonde

southernbelle43 said:


> indigo nappa


Indigo is pink?


----------



## bblonde

I was thinking it might be hot pink nappa, but it looks different than the swatch, so I couldn't figure out what it is.


----------



## mleleigh

bblonde said:


> I was thinking it might be hot pink nappa, but it looks different than the swatch, so I couldn't figure out what it is.



Definitely hot pink - pic is from here:
http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/nappa/3243-mia-hot-pink.html

(Remember that renderings can look different than the swatch in real life.)


----------



## southernbelle43

bblonde said:


> Indigo is pink?


No I was looking at the wrong blog section.  Sorry.  i need to take a break, I have posted wrong three times this morning.LOL My mind is clearly somewhere else.


----------



## anabg

Paid my invoice. I got the 20% and he is sending me the screws. [emoji7]

I picked a Zhoe in black vachetta with light gunmetal and light pink lining. No other modifications.


----------



## anabg

I hope all the business he has received in the last few days helps him.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Paid my invoice. I got the 20% and he is sending me the screws. [emoji7]
> 
> I picked a Zhoe in black vachetta with light gunmetal and light pink lining. No other modifications.


You will love your vacchetta Zhoe. I have a black one and it is a really awesome style that was made for vacchetta (or so MM told me, lol.)


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> You will love your vacchetta Zhoe. I have a black one and it is a really awesome style that was made for vacchetta (or so MM told me, lol.)



I have a mini zhoe and love it. It’s in a leather called calf or natural calf, I think. I can’t wait to have something in vachetta. I wish now I would have tried more of his leathers... There are many I never tried. I hope he decides to keep doing orders on the side...


----------



## bblonde

anabg said:


> I have a mini zhoe and love it. It’s in a leather called calf or natural calf, I think. I can’t wait to have something in vachetta. I wish now I would have tried more of his leathers... There are many I never tried. I hope he decides to keep doing orders on the side...


No prob! I feel fried from thinking about all this.

Thanks, meleleigh, good to know.


----------



## bblonde

southernbelle43 said:


> No I was looking at the wrong blog section.  Sorry.  i need to take a break, I have posted wrong three times this morning.LOL My mind is clearly somewhere else.


Lol! See?i meant reply to *you,* Southernbelle!


----------



## bblonde

Gah, meant to reply to you. All I see in front of me are bags and leathers, and wondering how Marco and co are doing with it all....


----------



## bblonde

Does anyone have any new leather news on availability? I saw the post on Vacchetta.


----------



## yellow_tulip

anabg said:


> I mean I own a Neverfull, lol. It’s 7 years old by now and still looks great.  But I know what you mean because this will be my 11th MM bag.


Lol the Neverfull has been my work tote for the passed three years so I shouldn’t complain!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Massaccesi’s vacchetta is outstanding. I don’t own any Verona, but it was highly sought after whenever it was available.  All the ladies who own it have sung its praises.


Thank you tenKrat for your vachetta recommendation and all your informative posts and modshots! I am hoping to squeeze in a vachetta Little Tulipano order!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I cannot add to my order.. anymore.  Just added a Penelope in taupe Nappa ..  Marco said he had just enough.  I’m not even sure if it is the light or dark. But it will be perfect.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Thank you tenKrat for your vachetta recommendation and all your informative posts and modshots! I am hoping to squeeze in a vachetta Little Tulipano order!


Little Tulipano one of my favorite MM styles. You will love it.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Since we are all reminiscing about our bags on here. I want to thank TotinScience for helping me in some of my choices.  My favorite one is the apple green lining she said to use on my dark green Vacchetta bag. It is so perfect and I would never have picked it.


I should say thanks tot TotonScience as well! I love that combination and copied it for my Modena order.


----------



## TotinScience

pdxhb said:


> I should say thanks tot TotonScience as well! I love that combination and copied it for my Modena order.


Ladies, you are giving me an inflated sense of creative self for a suggestion to combine green with....another green .
In all seriousness, not getting enough fun colored linings is one regret I have about a couple of my MM bags. Dark grey lining is fantastic - durable, goes with most colors, overall great. But just how fun it is to open the bag and see a lovely different color!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies, you are giving me an inflated sense of creative self for a suggestion to combine green with....another green .
> In all seriousness, not getting enough fun colored linings is one regret I have about a couple of my MM bags. Dark grey lining is fantastic - durable, goes with most colors, overall great. But just how fun it is to open the bag and see a lovely different color!


You underestimate yourself. And you encouraged me to try something different. That apple green is very bright, so I overlooked it. But inside the bag it is the light and bright touch of fun that is needed!


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Little Tulipano one of my favorite MM styles. You will love it.


Thank you! I was able to add it in, taupe vachetta.

Side discussion, I just noticed that I couldn't find any YouTube videos reviewing a MM bag. If he does reopen, I wonder if that would be a nice form of advertising. I know I totally bought a couple of bags after seeing a review on YouTube!


----------



## christinemliu

bblonde said:


> Does anyone have any new leather news on availability? I saw the post on Vacchetta.


Dark taupe vachetta is still available, at least enough for my order, and Tuscan brown Pompeii is still in stock. Taupe Pompeii is sold out.


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> I cannot add to my order.. anymore.  Just added a Penelope in taupe Nappa ..  Marco said he had just enough.  I’m not even sure if it is the light or dark. But it will be perfect.


Glad I left you enough, lol. I dithered around a long time deciding on my last bag. Received the 35% sale items on Wed and decided I really liked the midi angel. Had to get another before Marco closed up shop. Finally about midnight I decided on colorblocked light/dark taupe nappa with burgundy lining. Luckily it was still available so no more unlucky 13 bags.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! I was able to add it in, taupe vachetta.
> 
> Side discussion, I just noticed that I couldn't find any YouTube videos reviewing a MM bag. If he does reopen, I wonder if that would be a nice form of advertising. I know I totally bought a couple of bags after seeing a review on YouTube!


One of us NON camera shy ladies needs to make them. I'm very camera shy.  [emoji28]


----------



## yellow_tulip

carterazo said:


> One of us NON camera shy ladies needs to make them. I'm very camera shy.  [emoji28]


Omg yes please!! Lol I would be in so much trouble


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> Since we are all reminiscing about our bags on here. I want to thank TotinScience for helping me in some of my choices.  My favorite one is the apple green lining she said to use on my dark green Vacchetta bag. It is so perfect and I would never have picked it.





pdxhb said:


> I should say thanks tot TotonScience as well! I love that combination and copied it for my Modena order.


I also copied southernbelle43's combination from her Valerie in my Alexia Midi, so I also should thank TotinScience too! 



TotinScience said:


> Ladies, you are giving me an inflated sense of creative self for a suggestion to combine green with....another green .
> In all seriousness, not getting enough fun colored linings is one regret I have about a couple of my MM bags. Dark grey lining is fantastic - durable, goes with most colors, overall great. But just how fun it is to open the bag and see a lovely different color!


southernbelle43 is right, don't underestimate yourself! The tones of Dark Green Vacchetta and the Apple Green lining match really well with each other! I previously contemplated getting the Apple Green lining in my Dark Green Trinity Penelope Messenger, but Marina advised me otherwise -- and comparing the two in real life, the Dark Green Trinity (which has less undertones of blue compared to Dark Green Vacchetta) would look a little off if I had really ended up pairing it with Apple Green lining... So you definitely deserve the thanks for suggesting the combination, you had the right colour instincts there!


----------



## Coastal jewel

The money tree has been chopped down, cut into pieces and is on its way to Italy.  Can’t wait to see everyone’s reveals.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> One of us NON camera shy ladies needs to make them. I'm very camera shy.  [emoji28]


I don't know how to do this, and the bag I ordered is the first MM bag I purchased.  But YouTube videos would be very helpful, I'm sure. I suspect part of his problem is publicity.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> The money tree has been chopped down, cut into pieces and is on its way to Italy.  Can’t wait to see everyone’s reveals.


I believe we all are looking out over plowed under orchards!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> The money tree has been chopped down, cut into pieces and is on its way to Italy.  Can’t wait to see everyone’s reveals.


Just paid my invoice so I am in the same boat.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe we all are looking out over plowed under orchards!


That's for sure!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just paid my invoice so I am in the same boat.


Glad he finally got back to you! Did you share what you ordered? I think I missed it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Glad he finally got back to you! Did you share what you ordered? I think I missed it.



I did not share. I got two Mia’s. One in black flat calf with red cherry goatskin lining and a second color block in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not share. I got two Mia’s. One in black flat calf with red cherry goatskin lining and a second color block in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.


Oooh, both sound so pretty! Can't wait to see another of your delightful colorblock creations!


----------



## Coastal jewel

The final for me.  Daphne taupe vachetta dark gunmetal and Marco will pick a bright lovely lining; little tulipano inside only.. black Pompeii with lilac lining, silver hardware. I was gifted an exterior and needed an inside.  Phoebe in copper diamond, red lining, and gunmetal,  taupe nappa penelope, burgundy lining and dark gunmetal.  No regrets..


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> The final for me.  Daphne taupe vachetta dark gunmetal and Marco will pick a bright lovely lining; little tulipano inside only.. black Pompeii with lilac lining, silver hardware. I was gifted an exterior and needed an inside.  Phoebe in copper diamond, red lining, and gunmetal,  taupe nappa penelope, burgundy lining and dark gunmetal.  No regrets..


Stunning, all of these! Cannot wait to see your Daphne, in particular.


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not share. I got two Mia’s. One in black flat calf with red cherry goatskin lining and a second color block in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.


WOW! These are lovely!


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Sorry, djfmn, I have an Alexia Midi but I only received it not too long ago, and have only used it once (it's a weekend bag for me), so I don't really have much of a sense of the zipper opening giving me any issue. The time I did use it, I didn't find the zipper opening to be too small or narrow or anything, as I believe I was still able to get in and out of it easily enough -- was that the problem you've seen posts on?
> 
> I remember the other issue being mentioned of how the zipper pulls can sometimes "fall" into the tiny gap at the ends, because of the excess zipper tape that is tucked into the bag. I don't find this to be too much of an issue, though, as I'm usually able to zip the bag closed again easily enough, if I tug on the end of the excess zipper tape from inside the bag. (My Penelope Messengers that have the zipper added to the centre compartment are similarly constructed, so I've gotten used to this zipper issue from this style.)
> 
> Overall, I do think my Alexia Midi can be quite functional and good to use, even though I've not actually used it much yet. I may even switch one of the items in my final order to another Alexia Midi instead of a triple-zip Penelope Messenger (although I'm waiting to hear back from Marco on his views about the leather/style combination I have in mind).
> 
> In terms of Little Muse vs. Alexia Midi, the other key differentiator to me is the zipper closure that Alexia Midi has -- although I enjoy my Little Muse, I generally prefer bag styles with a zipper closure for better security, so Alexia Midi is something I think I'd use in more situations than Little Muse. This is totally a preference issue, though!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks so much Starkfan. After lots of wondering whether I should get a second bag having purchased the Little Muse in teal nappa I decided I would get a midi Alexia. 
Normally I prefer a bag with a zipper closure but I am ok with the Little Muse being open. I just absolutely love the midi Alexia style it is just so different and so unique. I talked myself into getting one.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> I got my Alexia Midi pre-loved recently and I don't struggle with the zipper much.  The only problem I can see with the zipper is that the pulls can sometimes get wedged into the ends of the zips where it folds up.  I've learned to stop unzipping before it reaches that curled up section.    It's a small price to pay for such a distinctive looking bag and no regrets purchasing it at all!


Thanks dignatius I have caved and decided to add a second bag to my order as much as the money tree is pretty empty I know in the long run I will be upset that I did not get a midi Alexia. I have wanted one for so long I know it is the right decision. What color do you have?


----------



## pdxhb

pdxhb said:


> I dithered forever on my final selections. Bag #1 I never questioned - Modena in green vachetta with apple green lining and dark gunmetal HW. Bag #2 was a tough decision, as I really wanted both a Divina Midi and another Victoria. I finally landed on a Victoria in either Sangria pebbled or Terracotta merinos - depending on what stock is left. Since I decided on a Victoria over a Divina Midi, I used the balance of the budget to add a Penelope Midi in Octane merinos.
> Talk about a dead money tree!



Soooo, speaking of plowed-under orchards! I received a payment for work in August that was better than expected so had room.  Added two dream bags to my final order and my money tree is solidly dead, not to come back until maybe October sometime. I had notes scribbled all over post-its at my desk for "forever bag" and "classic MM" to sort out leather and style selections, and I could not get away from these additions as ones that really burned a hole in my wishlist:
     Midi Divina in Red Vachetta with added cross body strap, purple lining and dark gunmetal HW.
     Midi Selene in Mauve Aquila Matte with added cross body strap, pink lining and silver HW. 

Honestly, this is bag nirvana. I have checked off everything on my current wishlist except a tan vachetta tote which I know is findable at some point in the future.


----------



## southernbelle43

At least we will continue to have sharing of the photos of all the new bags for months!! We know it is going to take forever for all of us to get them with his small shop and limited craftsmen/women working for him.


----------



## VanBod1525

starkfan said:


> Your Zhoe Legend in Mahogany Vacchetta will be incredible! I received mine just yesterday, and I love the texture of the leather... I had mine made with light gold hardware and red lining, it's interesting to hear Marco's choices for yours!


Hah! He checked the hardware and said he thought light gold would work better with the mahogany, so we switched.


----------



## southernbelle43

Warning!  Use at your own risk.
I want to share, but I am not recommending you do it on yours. Use your own judgment.  
My Vacchetta Valerie is, as TotinScience says, stupidly gorgeous. I love that phase, it cracks me up.
BUT having to put it down and use both hands to open the latches was driving me batty.

Yesterday I decided to condition it and used a product called Leather CPR which I have used on lots of bags.  I generously applied it and let it soak for a couple of minutes and rubbed off the excess.
This morning, that bag had softened so much I was shocked.  I can actually open both latches with it hanging on my shoulder!
The rag I used to apply it had a little more green dye on it than I am used to seeing from my other bags. Maybe it is the dye used to make green, I don't know. Anyway the bag is perfectly fine and I  am thrilled.  Yes it would have ultimately soften up with multiple uses, but I switch bags so often it would have been a long time and I might have been tempted to sell it,

  Is it still heavy? OH YES, LIKE a BRICK, LOL.  But worth it.  I cup my hand around the bottom of my bags if they are heavy to keep a little of the weight off my shoulder.
I wanted to share that if you have a bag that is just ridiculously stiff, you may want to try it.
Just do a test spot where it doesn't show.


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> Thanks dignatius I have caved and decided to add a second bag to my order as much as the money tree is pretty empty I know in the long run I will be upset that I did not get a midi Alexia. I have wanted one for so long I know it is the right decision. What color do you have?



I have it in the Tan Pompeii.   Glad you went for it!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Warning!  Use at your own risk.
> I want to share, but I am not recommending you do it on yours. Use your own judgment.
> My Vacchetta Valerie is, as TotinScience says, stupidly gorgeous. I love that phase, it cracks me up.
> BUT having to put it down and use both hands to open the latches was driving me batty.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to condition it and used a product called Leather CPR which I have used on lots of bags.  I generously applied it and let it soak for a couple of minutes and rubbed off the excess.
> This morning, that bag had softened so much I was shocked.  I can actually open both latches with it hanging on my shoulder!
> The rag I used to apply it had a little more green dye on it than I am used to seeing from my other bags. Maybe it is the dye used to make green, I don't know. Anyway the bag is perfectly fine and I  am thrilled.  Yes it would have ultimately soften up with multiple uses, but I switch bags so often it would have been a long time and I might have been tempted to sell it,
> 
> Is it still heavy? OH YES, LIKE a BRICK, LOL.  But worth it.  I cup my hand around the bottom of my bags if they are heavy to keep a little of the weight off my shoulder.
> I wanted to share that if you have a bag that is just ridiculously stiff, you may want to try it.
> Just do a test spot where it doesn't show.



Interesting!
I recently used Leather CPR on a nappa bag that was looking/feeling a little dry and it responded beautifully. I did not get any dye transfer and it relieved that feeling of a slightly stiff surface. My nappa bags do seem to get a little thirsty as a general characteristic of that leather (and probably because I use them a lot). I think Marco has recommended Lexol in the past for protecting bags, which I have yet to use.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Interesting!
> I recently used Leather CPR on a nappa bag that was looking/feeling a little dry and it responded beautifully. I did not get any dye transfer and it relieved that feeling of a slightly stiff surface. My nappa bags do seem to get a little thirsty as a general characteristic of that leather (and probably because I use them a lot). I think Marco has recommended Lexol in the past for protecting bags, which I have yet to use.


I use mostly Cadillac leather care, but bought  Leather CPR for a project...restoring a 75 year old piece of leather for my hubby.  I reached into my bag of leather care products and meant to get the Cadillac, but got the CPR so I used that. I still cannot believe how much it softened!! It is lIke a totally different bag.


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> I have it in the Tan Pompeii.   Glad you went for it!


Tan pompei looks like the perfect color for Alexia. To me it looks like the color "natural leather" is. Could you describe the color? Is it a medium or dark brown?


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Love this leather so much. I am so glad I snapped up a midi Minerva in rust vachetta from another tpf lady before it sold out. I'm waiting patiently for my Sauro Tan to soften. Your Zhoe Legend inspired me to order one in Mahogany today.


Happy to have been a good influence on you, lol.


----------



## dignatius

carterazo said:


> Tan pompei looks like the perfect color for Alexia. To me it looks like the color "natural leather" is. Could you describe the color? Is it a medium or dark brown?



Definitely not dark brown.  To me, it looks light brown with a strong yellow undertone but indoors, the yellow recedes and it looks like a taupe or clay color.  Attaching a pic taken in natural daylight.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> That is just lovely!!!!  When I first got my full size Valerie the latches drove me batty. I had to put the bag down to open it. Now I use the shoulder strap and leave the latches open while carrying and it is fully accessible. The dark green Vacchetta is to die for.  And YES it is heavy.  But the beauty of it is worth it.  I am sure it is the same with your lovely bags.


Thank you. I will suffer for the beauty of bags only. I don’t suffer foolish shoes or clothes.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Thank you tenKrat for your vachetta recommendation and all your informative posts and modshots! I am hoping to squeeze in a vachetta Little Tulipano order!


No problem.


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> Definitely not dark brown.  To me, it looks light brown with a strong yellow undertone but indoors, the yellow recedes and it looks like a taupe or clay color.  Attaching a pic taken in natural daylight.


Thank you! It's gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not share. I got two Mia’s. One in black flat calf with red cherry goatskin lining and a second color block in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.


Those will be so pretty. Looking forward to seeing the pink and tangerine Mia especially.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> The final for me.  Daphne taupe vachetta dark gunmetal and Marco will pick a bright lovely lining; little tulipano inside only.. black Pompeii with lilac lining, silver hardware. I was gifted an exterior and needed an inside.  Phoebe in copper diamond, red lining, and gunmetal,  taupe nappa penelope, burgundy lining and dark gunmetal.  No regrets..


All of these are lovely. It’s like Christmas.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> I received a payment for work in August that was better than expected so had room.  Added two dream bags to my final order and my money tree is solidly dead, not to come back until maybe October sometime.


Yay for serendipity!  I love the sound of your Divina Midi in red vachetta. It’s another style, besides the Zhoes and Auras, that looks fabulous in vacchetta.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Tan pompei looks like the perfect color for Alexia. To me it looks like the color "natural leather" is. Could you describe the color? Is it a medium or dark brown?





dignatius said:


> Definitely not dark brown.  To me, it looks light brown with a strong yellow undertone but indoors, the yellow recedes and it looks like a taupe or clay color.  Attaching a pic taken in natural daylight.


@carterazo, ditto everything @dignatius said. I went to take a pic of my tan pompei Alexia (regular size) outside when I read your post. So, here’s another pic for you. I know we all like lots of bag pics.


----------



## tenKrat

My white pebbled Flora pulled double duty today. 

Went to church in the morning:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Then to the movie theater in the afternoon:


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, ditto everything @dignatius said. I went to take a pic of my tan pompei Alexia (regular size) outside when I read your post. So, here’s another pic for you. I know we all like lots of bag pics.
> View attachment 4188015


Thank you,  tenKrat! Love your picture. 
How do you like the Alexia in tan versus the dark green vachetta?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> My white pebbled Flora pulled double duty today.
> 
> Went to church in the morning:
> View attachment 4188021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then to the movie theater in the afternoon:
> View attachment 4188022


Ooh, thanks for sharing, tenKrat!! There are not enough Flora modshots out there. I am so excited to get mine.

Also @southernbelle43, I would love to see your softened Valerie when you have a chance!! I can't even picture what that might look like since it's so structured in the official pics!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Thank you,  tenKrat! Love your picture.
> How do you like the Alexia in tan versus the dark green vachetta?


I like both about the same. The dark green vacchetta is in the smaller Alexia Midi.  I like carrying the regular size bag by the handle. I usually wear the Alexia Midi with the shoulder strap.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I like both about the same. The dark green vacchetta is in the smaller Alexia Midi.  I like carrying the regular size bag by the handle. I usually wear the Alexia Midi with the shoulder strap.


How about the color? Do you prefer one over the other? In your eyes does one color look better for the bag than another?


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> My white pebbled Flora pulled double duty today.
> 
> Went to church in the morning:
> View attachment 4188021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then to the movie theater in the afternoon:
> View attachment 4188022


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, thanks for sharing, tenKrat!! There are not enough Flora modshots out there. I am so excited to get mine.
> 
> Also @southernbelle43, I would love to see your softened Valerie when you have a chance!! I can't even picture what that might look like since it's so structured in the official pics!


Will try to capture it in some photos.  I wish we could upload a video and I could really show you.  Bear in mind that it is not slouchy or droopy, just incredibly soft and flexible.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thank you. I will suffer for the beauty of bags only. I don’t suffer foolish shoes or clothes.


LOL I hear that.  Clothes or shoes that are too tight....off to the Goodwill.


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> I did not share. I got two Mia’s. One in black flat calf with red cherry goatskin lining and a second color block in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.



Wow! In my head, these are superb choices!


----------



## djfmn

Unfortunately there is no more tan Pompei left. I was after light grey pompei - guess what there is none left. I asked about any grey leather and was told nothing left except for a small piece of pebbled enough for a SLG. Pompei there is blush and dark grey, dark green, Tuscan brown and orange. So back to looking at MM FB photos, MM website and of course tpf. I am not really a brown or black bag person thanks to Odebdo who convinced me many years ago to go with an orange nappa zhoe and not a black Zhoe. Ever since then its been all about color color and more color. After a lot of thought and discussion I am 99% sure I am going with caramel nappa. Although I am not a brown bag person the lovely Tenkrat told me caramel is not brown it is a warm lovely rich color and in looking at her tan pompei Alexia alongside a photo of the caramel nappa I decided that I have nothing in that color range and seeing as there is no light grey pompei available caramel nappa it is. Then the lining choice I told Marco to go ahead and select the lining. I am completely bag money depleted. Who I am kidding I am bag broke for the next 6 months. My last 2 bags the teal Little Muse and a midi Alexia in caramel nappa. Super excited.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> How about the color? Do you prefer one over the other? In your eyes does one color look better for the bag than another?


I like the tan and dark green equally. They both match much of my wardrobe. I don’t think any color is better than another because it really comes down to personal preference, right?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Unfortunately there is no more tan Pompei left. I was after light grey pompei - guess what there is none left. I asked about any grey leather and was told nothing left except for a small piece of pebbled enough for a SLG. Pompei there is blush and dark grey, dark green, Tuscan brown and orange. So back to looking at MM FB photos, MM website and of course tpf. I am not really a brown or black bag person thanks to Odebdo who convinced me many years ago to go with an orange nappa zhoe and not a black Zhoe. Ever since then its been all about color color and more color. After a lot of thought and discussion I am 99% sure I am going with caramel nappa. Although I am not a brown bag person the lovely Tenkrat told me caramel is not brown it is a warm lovely rich color and in looking at her tan pompei Alexia alongside a photo of the caramel nappa I decided that I have nothing in that color range and seeing as there is no light grey pompei available caramel nappa it is. Then the lining choice I told Marco to go ahead and select the lining. I am completely bag money depleted. Who I am kidding I am bag broke for the next 6 months. My last 2 bags the teal Little Muse and a midi Alexia in caramel nappa. Super excited.


I’m curious about which color lining
Marco chooses for your Alexia Midi. If he tells you, then it should be your little secret. You should surprise us. I like surprises.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Unfortunately there is no more tan Pompei left. I was after light grey pompei - guess what there is none left. I asked about any grey leather and was told nothing left except for a small piece of pebbled enough for a SLG. Pompei there is blush and dark grey, dark green, Tuscan brown and orange. So back to looking at MM FB photos, MM website and of course tpf. I am not really a brown or black bag person thanks to Odebdo who convinced me many years ago to go with an orange nappa zhoe and not a black Zhoe. Ever since then its been all about color color and more color. After a lot of thought and discussion I am 99% sure I am going with caramel nappa. Although I am not a brown bag person the lovely Tenkrat told me caramel is not brown it is a warm lovely rich color and in looking at her tan pompei Alexia alongside a photo of the caramel nappa I decided that I have nothing in that color range and seeing as there is no light grey pompei available caramel nappa it is. Then the lining choice I told Marco to go ahead and select the lining. I am completely bag money depleted. Who I am kidding I am bag broke for the next 6 months. My last 2 bags the teal Little Muse and a midi Alexia in caramel nappa. Super excited.



After all our hard work!  Nappa I’m caramel is lovely


----------



## carterazo

Help me choose ladies! 
Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


Tough one! The character of each leather is so distinct - do you have a preference or perhaps a wardrobe hole that either nappa or vachetta would fill more readily? Nappa can be more dressy, depending on your personal aesthetic.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Tough one! The character of each leather is so distinct - do you have a preference or perhaps a wardrobe hole that either nappa or vachetta would fill more readily? Nappa can be more dressy, depending on your personal aesthetic.


I'm not familiar with vachetta at all - although from pictures, the black looks like it could be dressed up or down. I have a couple items in nappa and it works well with my style. I wear jeans on the weekends, but my daily wardrobe is business casual/classic with a twist.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


My preference is vacchetta.  I know as it ages it just gets more and more beautiful. I have no experience with nappa over a long time. I have nappa bags and that leather is really lovely, but it does not have the same persona as vacchetta. I don't know how to describe it.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> My preference is vacchetta.  I know as it ages it just gets more and more beautiful. I have no experience with nappa over a long time. I have nappa bags and that leather is really lovely, but it does not have the same persona as vacchetta. I don't know how to describe it.



I also think the Nappa will remain almost the same as from new.. at least this is what I see with my four yr old Phoebes. Whereas the Aquila, Vachetta, the Tuscania will age very nicely!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, thanks for sharing, tenKrat!! There are not enough Flora modshots out there. I am so excited to get mine.
> 
> Also @southernbelle43, I would love to see your softened Valerie when you have a chance!! I can't even picture what that might look like since it's so structured in the official pics!



Belle, I tried to capture the texture, but there is just no way to show how flexible it is now in a still shot.  Sorry.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> I'm not familiar with vachetta at all - although from pictures, the black looks like it could be dressed up or down. I have a couple items in nappa and it works well with my style. I wear jeans on the weekends, but my daily wardrobe is business casual/classic with a twist.


The nice thing about black vachetta is that it is so dark and rich. The texture varies across each hide which I, personally, love. Depending on how you feel about texture it could either dress up/down or just be more on the business casual-to-casual side of the spectrum. IMO it's a classic and one of the truest black leathers out there - very luxe looking but not super formal. If this fills a hole in your black bag options, I think it would be gorgeous. The nappa would also be lovely - more buttery (of course) and quite classic. IMO nappa is a bit more tailored, especially in a structured bag, but not limiting - since your style is your own. 

I realize, that may be no help!

As far as MM bags and what Marco's special talents are for procuring beautiful leathers: I used this sale as an opportunity to add two vachetta bags to my collection because the leather is just that nice and I don't see a similar option, for the most part, in bags from other makers.


----------



## starkfan

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


If either nappa or vacchetta would suit your wardrobe/style similarly well, and especially if you like some texture to your leathers, my vote is for vacchetta! I don't have black vacchetta, but I did just get my second vacchetta bag (in Mahogany), and if black is similarly textured (as it looks to be from the pics here), then it really does have a special character / personality to it that would beat out nappa hands down any day, IMHO... There's just something about a leather that has more natural texture and variation (whether in colour depth or surface texture), that gives it a lot more personality.

I must say, though, that some MM vacchettas do seem to be a lot smoother / less textured -- dark green for instance, and dark taupe 2.0 from the pics I've seen here. It also kind of seems like river blue vacchetta may be less textured too? (Though I've also not seen that one IRL) But from the pics I recall seeing of black vacchetta, it does seem to generally have more texture and personality, so that's where my vote goes


----------



## Kylacove

I prefer nappa as it feels so good to the hand, has enough structure to maintain a bag's shape, holds color well,  and wears well.


----------



## starkfan

Ladies, I need some help with one of the items in my final order too!

I'm looking to get something in China pebbled leather, and initially I placed an order for a Penelope Messenger with my typical third zip added to the main centre compartment.

I started thinking about Alexia Midi again, though, and can't get it out of my head, especially since it's such a unique shape. I emailed Marco late last week to get his thoughts on whether Alexia Midi would look good in a softer leather like pebbled, with softer or no backing, but am still waiting to hear back from him. (I generally do prefer softer/slouchier styles and leathers, and styles that eventually develop a slouch or even puddle from use -- the vast majority of bags in my collection are that way, although I do have a few structured bags like the Givenchy Antigona and my MM Little Muse.)

Even if he says that Alexia Midi wouldn't look good in a soft leather with softer/no backing, though, do you ladies think I should switch my order from the Penelope Messenger to the Alexia Midi (even with the typical amount of backing)? Does anyone have pebbled leather in the Alexia or Alexia Midi, or any of the other highly structured styles (with backing added), and what are your thoughts on it? How has it worn, etc? I do have an Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta at present, but it is definitely a boxy shape/style (either because of the vacchetta, or because of any extra backing that may have been used -- I asked for less backing, but honestly can't tell if that's what I got or not!)

Right now, the pros to switching my order from a Penelope Messenger to an Alexia Midi seem to outweigh the cons -- Alexia Midi has a better capacity and I could use it in more situations, whilst Penelope Messenger is almost exclusively a weekend/going-light bag for me. Even when I've used Penelope Messenger for travel, it's been for short city trips where I can get away with severely paring down what I carry, but much less suited for trips where I'm moving around more or have more activities planned throughout the day. On the other hand, Alexia Midi is, TBH, also untested in travel scenarios etc, and probably still has less capacity than one of my travel go-tos (MZ Wallace Paige).

I also have four (!!!) Penelope Messengers already, compared to the one Alexia Midi:
- Penelope Messenger: Chocolate Verona, Dark Amethyst Verona, Dark Taupe Pebbled (the first three all with the customisation of a third zip in the middle compartment), Dark Green Trinity
- Alexia Midi: Dark Green Vacchetta

Would love to hear what you ladies think!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


Now that I see this post, I have a feeling that you were trying to ask me a different question, as in nappa vs. vacchetta for Alexia Midi. 

I chose tan Pompei for my regular size Alexia because I wanted to try Pompei leather. I chose dark green vacchetta very intentionally for Alexia Midi because it was the right style bag that I had been waiting for to get that specific leather in. 

I find my Alexia Midi in vacchetta is more special than my Alexia in pompei leather.  Vacchetta is more compelling than nappa because unlike nappa, it is not flat and it improves as it changes with patina. Nappa generally looks the same over time in my experience. Also, the vacchetta is just stunning in the Alexia style. 

If you want to play it safe, the beige nappa would be pretty. However, since you do not have any vacchetta and if you’re willing to take a risk, then I say go for the vacchetta!! I think you might be pleasantly surprised.  Marco’s vacchetta is the best I’ve ever seen. I am just so thankful that I have this particular leather of his in several bags!  The very few others I’ve come across do not compare. 

I took pics of the beige nappa swatch and of my Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta outside on my lanai so that you can see the true colors. 

Nappa:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dark green vacchetta:


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo, other options you might consider are dark taupe vacchetta and red vacchetta. 

I agree with a previous post that black vacchetta can easily be dressed up or down.


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Ladies, I need some help with one of the items in my final order too!
> 
> I'm looking to get something in China pebbled leather, and initially I placed an order for a Penelope Messenger with my typical third zip added to the main centre compartment.
> 
> I started thinking about Alexia Midi again, though, and can't get it out of my head, especially since it's such a unique shape. I emailed Marco late last week to get his thoughts on whether Alexia Midi would look good in a softer leather like pebbled, with softer or no backing, but am still waiting to hear back from him. (I generally do prefer softer/slouchier styles and leathers, and styles that eventually develop a slouch or even puddle from use -- the vast majority of bags in my collection are that way, although I do have a few structured bags like the Givenchy Antigona and my MM Little Muse.)
> 
> Even if he says that Alexia Midi wouldn't look good in a soft leather with softer/no backing, though, do you ladies think I should switch my order from the Penelope Messenger to the Alexia Midi (even with the typical amount of backing)? Does anyone have pebbled leather in the Alexia or Alexia Midi, or any of the other highly structured styles (with backing added), and what are your thoughts on it? How has it worn, etc? I do have an Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta at present, but it is definitely a boxy shape/style (either because of the vacchetta, or because of any extra backing that may have been used -- I asked for less backing, but honestly can't tell if that's what I got or not!)
> 
> Right now, the pros to switching my order from a Penelope Messenger to an Alexia Midi seem to outweigh the cons -- Alexia Midi has a better capacity and I could use it in more situations, whilst Penelope Messenger is almost exclusively a weekend/going-light bag for me. Even when I've used Penelope Messenger for travel, it's been for short city trips where I can get away with severely paring down what I carry, but much less suited for trips where I'm moving around more or have more activities planned throughout the day. On the other hand, Alexia Midi is, TBH, also untested in travel scenarios etc, and probably still has less capacity than one of my travel go-tos (MZ Wallace Paige).
> 
> I also have four (!!!) Penelope Messengers already, compared to the one Alexia Midi:
> - Penelope Messenger: Chocolate Verona, Dark Amethyst Verona, Dark Taupe Pebbled (the first three all with the customisation of a third zip in the middle compartment), Dark Green Trinity
> - Alexia Midi: Dark Green Vacchetta
> 
> Would love to hear what you ladies think!


I would choose the Alexia Midi because you already have several Penelope messengers. I personally would stick to vacchetta, nappa, and flat calf for Alexia. It would be a nice and different addition to your collection of mostly slouchy bags.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I prefer nappa as it feels so good to the hand, has enough structure to maintain a bag's shape, holds color well,  and wears well.


I have to agree with Kylacove I prefer nappa as well. She is spot on it has such a lovely feel to. Keeps the structure without being too heavy and wears extremely well. I know there are lots of ladies who love vacchetta but it is just too heavy for me. Fortunately MM has always had plenty of different leathers to keep us all happy with our different likes and tastes.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Now that I see this post, I have a feeling that you were trying to ask me a different question, as in nappa vs. vacchetta for Alexia Midi.
> 
> I chose tan Pompei for my regular size Alexia because I wanted to try Pompei leather. I chose dark green vacchetta very intentionally for Alexia Midi because it was the right style bag that I had been waiting for to get that specific leather in.
> 
> I find my Alexia Midi in vacchetta is more special than my Alexia in pompei leather.  Vacchetta is more compelling than nappa because unlike nappa, it is not flat and it improves as it changes with patina. Nappa generally looks the same over time in my experience. Also, the vacchetta is just stunning in the Alexia style.
> 
> If you want to play it safe, the beige nappa would be pretty. However, since you do not have any vacchetta and if you’re willing to take a risk, then I say go for the vacchetta!! I think you might be pleasantly surprised.  Marco’s vacchetta is the best I’ve ever seen. I am just so thankful that I have this particular leather of his in several bags!  The very few others I’ve come across do not compare.
> 
> I took pics of the beige nappa swatch and of my Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta outside on my lanai so that you can see the true colors.
> 
> Nappa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188600
> 
> 
> Dark green vacchetta:
> View attachment 4188601


That dark green just takes my breath away and I have it in the Valerie, Yea!  I agree with everything that has been said about the beauty of vacchetta.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Ladies, I need some help with one of the items in my final order too!
> 
> I'm looking to get something in China pebbled leather, and initially I placed an order for a Penelope Messenger with my typical third zip added to the main centre compartment.
> 
> I started thinking about Alexia Midi again, though, and can't get it out of my head, especially since it's such a unique shape. I emailed Marco late last week to get his thoughts on whether Alexia Midi would look good in a softer leather like pebbled, with softer or no backing, but am still waiting to hear back from him. (I generally do prefer softer/slouchier styles and leathers, and styles that eventually develop a slouch or even puddle from use -- the vast majority of bags in my collection are that way, although I do have a few structured bags like the Givenchy Antigona and my MM Little Muse.)
> 
> Even if he says that Alexia Midi wouldn't look good in a soft leather with softer/no backing, though, do you ladies think I should switch my order from the Penelope Messenger to the Alexia Midi (even with the typical amount of backing)? Does anyone have pebbled leather in the Alexia or Alexia Midi, or any of the other highly structured styles (with backing added), and what are your thoughts on it? How has it worn, etc? I do have an Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta at present, but it is definitely a boxy shape/style (either because of the vacchetta, or because of any extra backing that may have been used -- I asked for less backing, but honestly can't tell if that's what I got or not!)
> 
> Right now, the pros to switching my order from a Penelope Messenger to an Alexia Midi seem to outweigh the cons -- Alexia Midi has a better capacity and I could use it in more situations, whilst Penelope Messenger is almost exclusively a weekend/going-light bag for me. Even when I've used Penelope Messenger for travel, it's been for short city trips where I can get away with severely paring down what I carry, but much less suited for trips where I'm moving around more or have more activities planned throughout the day. On the other hand, Alexia Midi is, TBH, also untested in travel scenarios etc, and probably still has less capacity than one of my travel go-tos (MZ Wallace Paige).
> 
> I also have four (!!!) Penelope Messengers already, compared to the one Alexia Midi:
> - Penelope Messenger: Chocolate Verona, Dark Amethyst Verona, Dark Taupe Pebbled (the first three all with the customisation of a third zip in the middle compartment), Dark Green Trinity
> - Alexia Midi: Dark Green Vacchetta
> 
> Would love to hear what you ladies think!


Starkfan I am so pleased I am not the only one who keeps are being drawn to the Alexia midi. I have looked at that bag and then bought a different style. Then looked again and of course bought a different style. I know I will regret it if I do not get one. So I pulled the plug and I am getting a midi Alexia. Super excited. I know exactly what you have been going through when it comes to this style.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I also think the Nappa will remain almost the same as from new.. at least this is what I see with my four yr old Phoebes. Whereas the Aquila, Vachetta, the Tuscania will age very nicely!


That is good to know.  My pretty black and red color blocked Aphrodite is nappa and I do love that bag.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> That dark green just takes my breath away and I have it in the Valerie, Yea!  I agree with everything that has been said about the beauty of vacchetta.


I am so sad I missed out on a green vachetta.  I would have gotten a mini Valerie in it.  But at least I got a Polsino cuff, so it takes some of the sting out.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> That is good to know.  My pretty black and red color blocked Aphrodite is nappa and I do love that bag.


I have a nappa midi Soulmate that is also 4 years old. Looks perfect. I use it all the time. I think it is the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a nappa midi Soulmate that is also 4 years old. Looks perfect. I use it all the time. I think it is the most beautiful peachy pink nappa leather.
> View attachment 4188843


It truly is.  Looks like a bowl of ice cream!!!  I wish that style worked for me. I have tried it twice but something is just not me.  Anyway yours is a keeper for sure.  And it is good news that this leather wears so well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am so sad I missed out on a green vachetta.  I would have gotten a mini Valerie in it.  But at least I got a Polsino cuff, so it takes some of the sting out.


I am sorry.  I almost did. I put off getting it for over a year because I could not decide on a style.  I finally got it in the Valerie and it is a good thing I did.  At that time he told me he had very little left and that was months ago.

If I had only had a hint that he might close back then I would have shared that he did not have much left with all of you.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It truly is.  Looks like a bowl of ice cream!!!  I wish that style worked for me. I have tried it twice but something is just not me.  Anyway yours is a keeper for sure.  And it is good news that this leather wears so well.


I also tried the midi Soulmate had 6 of them. I liked the style when I was working and carried a lot of stuff. After I semi retired and only work some projects from home I gave 2 to a girlfriend, 1 to my daughter, traded one for a Little Tulipano and sold one to a lovely tpf lade in Canada via the MM BST. This is the only one I have left and the reason I have kept it is because it is a bespoke leather that is just stunning. It is the only one I used so I kept it.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also tried the midi Soulmate had 6 of them. I liked the style when I was working and carried a lot of stuff. After I semi retired and only work some projects from home I gave 2 to a girlfriend, 1 to my daughter, traded one for a Little Tulipano and sold one to a lovely tpf lade in Canada via the MM BST. This is the only one I have left and the reason I have kept it is because it is a bespoke leather that is just stunning. It is the only one I used so I kept it.


Well I can see why, it is special in that leather and color!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry.  I almost did. I put off getting it for over a year because I could not decide on a style.  I finally got it in the Valerie and it is a good thing I did.  At that time he told me he had very little left and that was months ago.
> 
> If I had only had a hint that he might close back then I would have shared that he did not have much left with all of you.



I also kept putting it off and finding more “critical” bags to get.  Ah bag regrets, I’ve had a few....


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.


black vachetta!


----------



## Tankgirl

Sickgrl13 said:


> I also kept putting it off and finding more “critical” bags to get.  Ah bag regrets, I’ve had a few....



Too few to mention.  But then again ...


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Now that I see this post, I have a feeling that you were trying to ask me a different question, as in nappa vs. vacchetta for Alexia Midi.
> 
> I chose tan Pompei for my regular size Alexia because I wanted to try Pompei leather. I chose dark green vacchetta very intentionally for Alexia Midi because it was the right style bag that I had been waiting for to get that specific leather in.
> 
> I find my Alexia Midi in vacchetta is more special than my Alexia in pompei leather.  Vacchetta is more compelling than nappa because unlike nappa, it is not flat and it improves as it changes with patina. Nappa generally looks the same over time in my experience. Also, the vacchetta is just stunning in the Alexia style.
> 
> If you want to play it safe, the beige nappa would be pretty. However, since you do not have any vacchetta and if you’re willing to take a risk, then I say go for the vacchetta!! I think you might be pleasantly surprised.  Marco’s vacchetta is the best I’ve ever seen. I am just so thankful that I have this particular leather of his in several bags!  The very few others I’ve come across do not compare.
> 
> I took pics of the beige nappa swatch and of my Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta outside on my lanai so that you can see the true colors.
> 
> Nappa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188600
> 
> 
> Dark green vacchetta:
> View attachment 4188601



That dark green vachetta is TDF!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Help me choose ladies!
> Alexia midi in black vachetta or beige nappa?   I have both colors in my collection (other brands) I have other shades of beige. And of course I have a couple black bags. I don't have anything this unique in my collection. I think it would be fabulous in a classic color. But, which one????  Aaargh! This is hard.



Urg! That’s hard! Color blocking? You get both!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I'm not familiar with vachetta at all - although from pictures, the black looks like it could be dressed up or down. I have a couple items in nappa and it works well with my style. I wear jeans on the weekends, but my daily wardrobe is business casual/classic with a twist.



Oh.... with this, I’d say black Vacchetta.


----------



## polkadots55

Leather question:  I am browsing preloved bags (Massaccesi BST Facebook group, eBay, Poshmark, etc). I know that sometimes the texture & color can't be accurately reflected by pictures, but I was wondering if any of the leathers feel like plastic (no flame intended, sorry not sure how to describe). I was showing my husband bags in the Facebook group and he said the athene leather looked like vinyl. It did appear shiny to me, but I wasn't sure if that was just because of the reflection or not. I know it's very subjective and people have different preferences, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the different types of leather. Also, are there any types of leather that would be more likely to have clothing (i.e. denim) transfer to them? This is something I was wondering when I saw the aquila matte. Kind of nice to have choices though. I did see the Reference thread, but was keeping the chat here.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Ladies, I need some help with one of the items in my final order too!
> 
> I'm looking to get something in China pebbled leather, and initially I placed an order for a Penelope Messenger with my typical third zip added to the main centre compartment.
> 
> I started thinking about Alexia Midi again, though, and can't get it out of my head, especially since it's such a unique shape. I emailed Marco late last week to get his thoughts on whether Alexia Midi would look good in a softer leather like pebbled, with softer or no backing, but am still waiting to hear back from him. (I generally do prefer softer/slouchier styles and leathers, and styles that eventually develop a slouch or even puddle from use -- the vast majority of bags in my collection are that way, although I do have a few structured bags like the Givenchy Antigona and my MM Little Muse.)
> 
> Even if he says that Alexia Midi wouldn't look good in a soft leather with softer/no backing, though, do you ladies think I should switch my order from the Penelope Messenger to the Alexia Midi (even with the typical amount of backing)? Does anyone have pebbled leather in the Alexia or Alexia Midi, or any of the other highly structured styles (with backing added), and what are your thoughts on it? How has it worn, etc? I do have an Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta at present, but it is definitely a boxy shape/style (either because of the vacchetta, or because of any extra backing that may have been used -- I asked for less backing, but honestly can't tell if that's what I got or not!)
> 
> Right now, the pros to switching my order from a Penelope Messenger to an Alexia Midi seem to outweigh the cons -- Alexia Midi has a better capacity and I could use it in more situations, whilst Penelope Messenger is almost exclusively a weekend/going-light bag for me. Even when I've used Penelope Messenger for travel, it's been for short city trips where I can get away with severely paring down what I carry, but much less suited for trips where I'm moving around more or have more activities planned throughout the day. On the other hand, Alexia Midi is, TBH, also untested in travel scenarios etc, and probably still has less capacity than one of my travel go-tos (MZ Wallace Paige).
> 
> I also have four (!!!) Penelope Messengers already, compared to the one Alexia Midi:
> - Penelope Messenger: Chocolate Verona, Dark Amethyst Verona, Dark Taupe Pebbled (the first three all with the customisation of a third zip in the middle compartment), Dark Green Trinity
> - Alexia Midi: Dark Green Vacchetta
> 
> Would love to hear what you ladies think!



Alexia with floppy or slouchy leather, like pebble, after some time, it may look like a droopy plastic shopping bag. That’s JMHO. Can you handle that? A sack with a roll handle that may droop a bit. If you can handle it, go ahead. I like slouchy bags, too, and that’s how I picture Alexia with pebble leather in my head. I have an Angelica in pebble which I love dearly. But it now has lost its shape. It’s still holding on and I still love it, but it’s soften A LOT and some how I wish it to be a bit more structured. So, every time I use it now, it’s up to me to lay my stuff strategically to make it look structured with sharp line. If you can handle that with Alexia, I don’t see any problem. But if you can’t, don’t get it in slouchy leather.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I also tried the midi Soulmate had 6 of them. I liked the style when I was working and carried a lot of stuff. After I semi retired and only work some projects from home I gave 2 to a girlfriend, 1 to my daughter, traded one for a Little Tulipano and sold one to a lovely tpf lade in Canada via the MM BST. This is the only one I have left and the reason I have kept it is because it is a bespoke leather that is just stunning. It is the only one I used so I kept it.



I’ve actually been thinking about asking him to source me a dark deep blue Nabuk, but never get to ask. And now it’ll never be the chance. You’re very lucky. And that bag is such a happy color. I’m glad you keep it. Wear it often and show us photo some time.  I’d love to see more of it. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> Leather question:  I am browsing preloved bags (Massaccesi BST Facebook group, eBay, Poshmark, etc). I know that sometimes the texture & color can't be accurately reflected by pictures, but I was wondering if any of the leathers feel like plastic (no flame intended, sorry not sure how to describe). I was showing my husband bags in the Facebook group and he said the athene leather looked like vinyl. It did appear shiny to me, but I wasn't sure if that was just because of the reflection or not. I know it's very subjective and people have different preferences, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the different types of leather. Also, are there any types of leather that would be more likely to have clothing (i.e. denim) transfer to them? This is something I was wondering when I saw the aquila matte. Kind of nice to have choices though. I did see the Reference thread, but was keeping the chat here.


   I have two Penelope midi bags in athene leather.  It is a shiny leather but it does not feel like plastic, it feels like good leather which it is. I use mine inside my bags to hold make up, etc.  They have been  squished, pulled, shuffled and opened multiple times a day for several months and still look great.  I have bags in nappa, vacchetta, merinos, verona, diamond, pompei, nabuk. So I can honestly say that Marco’s leathers, which he hand picked himself are the best quality you can find in Italan leather.  Plus they smell divine, lol.  So do not be afraid to get one that appeals to you.  I personally am brokenhearted that he had to close his business.  His family has been making fine quality handbags using original old fashined methods for many years.
Another poster and I were sharing today MM spoiled us to good leather. When we see and handle handbags in the department stores, they just do not compare.  Of course I cannot speak about Hermes. Chanel ,etc. because I do not own them and never will.
PS I think any light colored leather bag could be subject to dye transfer.  I have not had it happen to me because my bags are all dark.


----------



## vink

polkadots55 said:


> Leather question:  I am browsing preloved bags (Massaccesi BST Facebook group, eBay, Poshmark, etc). I know that sometimes the texture & color can't be accurately reflected by pictures, but I was wondering if any of the leathers feel like plastic (no flame intended, sorry not sure how to describe). I was showing my husband bags in the Facebook group and he said the athene leather looked like vinyl. It did appear shiny to me, but I wasn't sure if that was just because of the reflection or not. I know it's very subjective and people have different preferences, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the different types of leather. Also, are there any types of leather that would be more likely to have clothing (i.e. denim) transfer to them? This is something I was wondering when I saw the aquila matte. Kind of nice to have choices though. I did see the Reference thread, but was keeping the chat here.



Athene has shine and coating on them. So as Trinity. I hope some of the owner will shim in later since I don’t get to experience Athene first hand and gift my Trinity to my sister-in-law NWT. 

But none of his leather feels like plastic. After some uses, they get softened and the character shows. 

I’m a huge fan of Aquila matte and wear my blue jean Selene for 2 months straight now with no color transfer. I accidentally sat it on top of water once and the soak spot was about the size of my hand. I left it in the sun to dry. No trace of water left and no water mark. It does retain scratches though which you can lighten it out with rubbing your fingers on them. Or moisturizer will do? I never put any product on mine though. But I Love the velvety feel of it and how it develop its character so I put it first on my favorite leather list instead of Verona which used to be a favorite before I found Aquila matte. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I’ve actually been thinking about asking him to source me a dark deep blue Nabuk, but never get to ask. And now it’ll never be the chance. You’re very lucky. And that bag is such a happy color. I’m glad you keep it. Wear it often and show us photo some time.  I’d love to see more of it. [emoji4]


Thanks Vink. It is such a happy bag. This bespoke leather is such a great story. I asked Marco through his customer service person at the time who is Italian and communicating with her was a lot of fun. Her English was a lot better than my Italian but we had some very interesting email exchanges. In one of the emails I told her I was looking for Marco to source a peachy pink nappa leather for a bag. It was hard trying to explain to someone the color I was wanting. The spring of 2015 the color for that season was peachy pink. Well after many email exchanges with Valentina MM's customer service person she sent me an email with the pantone color number for peachy pink and it was exactly what I was looking for. She showed Marco the pantone swatch and that is how I came to have this lovely bespoke leather MM bag. 
You can imagine the email discussions I had with her trying to explain what I was looking for it was quite the email string. Talk about great customer service.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Thanks Vink. It is such a happy bag. This bespoke leather is such a great story. I asked Marco through his customer service person at the time who is Italian and communicating with her was a lot of fun. Her English was a lot better than my Italian but we had some very interesting email exchanges. In one of the emails I told her I was looking for Marco to source a peachy pink nappa leather for a bag. It was hard trying to explain to someone the color I was wanting. The spring of 2015 the color for that season was peachy pink. Well after many email exchanges with Valentina MM's customer service person she sent me an email with the pantone color number for peachy pink and it was exactly what I was looking for. She showed Marco the pantone swatch and that is how I came to have this lovely bespoke leather MM bag.
> You can imagine the email discussions I had with her trying to explain what I was looking for it was quite the email string. Talk about great customer service.



Ah... that’s such a lovely story and I’m sure it’s indeed a delighted feeling getting to chat about sourcing leather color of your dream. I have this color in mind although I never check the Pantone swatch, but I think it’s too late to ask. I don’t even know if he still has any Nabuk left in stock, but I’m not really into those colors. I’ll live vivaciously through you and the photo of your bag. 

Now, I’m waiting for him to reply me on the availability of one last leather. I decide to pull the trigger on Phoebe. I don’t know why I always keep putting it off even though I like it for quite some time already. I hope he has enough to put together for this small bag and the crossbody strap. Otherwise, maybe it’s just not meant to be. [emoji17]


----------



## Coastal jewel

polkadots55 said:


> Leather question:  I am browsing preloved bags (Massaccesi BST Facebook group, eBay, Poshmark, etc). I know that sometimes the texture & color can't be accurately reflected by pictures, but I was wondering if any of the leathers feel like plastic (no flame intended, sorry not sure how to describe). I was showing my husband bags in the Facebook group and he said the athene leather looked like vinyl. It did appear shiny to me, but I wasn't sure if that was just because of the reflection or not. I know it's very subjective and people have different preferences, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the different types of leather. Also, are there any types of leather that would be more likely to have clothing (i.e. denim) transfer to them? This is something I was wondering when I saw the aquila matte. Kind of nice to have choices though. I did see the Reference thread, but was keeping the chat here.



I have one Selene midi in Celeste blue Athene.  It is lovely but I do find that for me, this athene leather takes more care and more easily shows wear.  I don’t think it looks plastic at all...just needs a little more TLC.  I have several MM bags and leathers.  ( well more than several, but no need to count).  Merinos is very soft yet sturdy, the Africa leathers ( discontinued but still can be found) are fun and hardy.  I’ve   a platinum Africa Selene as a travel companion that’s several years old. I also have several is pebbled.  

The Selene midi In the grayish athene on the BST looks very nice.


----------



## christinemliu

polkadots55 said:


> Leather question:  I am browsing preloved bags (Massaccesi BST Facebook group, eBay, Poshmark, etc). I know that sometimes the texture & color can't be accurately reflected by pictures, but I was wondering if any of the leathers feel like plastic (no flame intended, sorry not sure how to describe). I was showing my husband bags in the Facebook group and he said the athene leather looked like vinyl. It did appear shiny to me, but I wasn't sure if that was just because of the reflection or not. I know it's very subjective and people have different preferences, but I'm just trying to get an idea of the different types of leather. Also, are there any types of leather that would be more likely to have clothing (i.e. denim) transfer to them? This is something I was wondering when I saw the aquila matte. Kind of nice to have choices though. I did see the Reference thread, but was keeping the chat here.


Hi! Just a quick note that I was interested in that Avio Athene Selene Midi that I think you are referring to (on the BST), and the owner of that actually has already sold it, so it's not available. But I think the pic is because of the reflection of the light, the pic she has of the inside is probably a better sense of the leather.

From what I have read and seen, someone here can for sure correct me, but I think Athene is a bit like the leather Hobo International uses? It's silky feeling, thin, light, and softens over time, but starts with a glaze, so it does have a shine. That's probably why the pics have a reflective quality. But definitely none of Marco's leather feels like plastic, like saffiano can sometimes feel like.

Hope you find something you will love!


----------



## djfmn

I also have lots of MM leathers, nubuk, pebbled, nappa, merino, pompei, various metallics. All of these leathers are amazing and have different qualities. They soften with use and the smell is amazing. I cannot say that any of his leathers have a plastic feel to them. They are handpicked from incredible Italian leather tanneries. I love each and every bag he has made for me - about 40 bags and counting. I do not have all of them as I have gifted a number of them to my daughter and some of my best friends. I have traded a couple and sold a couple but the rest I have kept about 27 bags. I use all of them all the time and there is nothing better than carrying a wonderful handbag made specially for you with incredibly beautiful Italian leather.


----------



## polkadots55

Thanks all! I'm very eager to acquire a preloved MM bag soon. I'm just trying to be mindful of the color and leather type before I buy since there aren't many available. I've been told I'm a soft summer (for like wardrobe palette). Not that I follow it religiously, but I want to make sure I pick wisely. And of course, if you remember my earlier saga about my husband (who thought tpf was infiltrated with brand reps, etc), he is also a little cautious about buying over BST (facebook) vs. other sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. I'm not sure if it's because some sellers don't live in the same country as me (US) or because he was suggesting there's less protection (like they could take the $ but never send the purse). The other day he was even suggesting I use the Amazon wardrobe feature (where you send back what you don't want) & just order a bunch of purses those way. I think he is overly cautious because I had my credit card info stolen (but the bank caught right away & contacted me so no harm) when I tried ordering from the clothing website, Grana (which I learned through online forums like reddit, etc). This was like 2 years ago though, but I can see the cause for concern. I think I'm doing okay now though. I did order a vintage Coach purse (authenticated here) online & plan on a preloved MM next.


----------



## vink

polkadots55 said:


> Thanks all! I'm very eager to acquire a preloved MM bag soon. I'm just trying to be mindful of the color and leather type before I buy since there aren't many available. I've been told I'm a soft summer (for like wardrobe palette). Not that I follow it religiously, but I want to make sure I pick wisely. And of course, if you remember my earlier saga about my husband (who thought tpf was infiltrated with brand reps, etc), he is also a little cautious about buying over BST (facebook) vs. other sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. I'm not sure if it's because some sellers don't live in the same country as me (US) or because he was suggesting there's less protection (like they could take the $ but never send the purse). The other day he was even suggesting I use the Amazon wardrobe feature (where you send back what you don't want) & just order a bunch of purses those way. I think he is overly cautious because I had my credit card info stolen (but the bank caught right away & contacted me so no harm) when I tried ordering from the clothing website, Grana (which I learned through online forums like reddit, etc). This was like 2 years ago though, but I can see the cause for concern. I think I'm doing okay now though. I did order a vintage Coach purse (authenticated here) online & plan on a preloved MM next.



I think he’s just being cautious because he’s afraid you’ll get scammed which is reasonable. But I can vouch for myself and a couple ladies (Soramilley and Jaspearl) I’ve met IRL via our love and interest in the brand that we do not work for them and we’re just normal purse enthusiasts. [emoji4] Take your time and I hope you’ll find what you love. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> My preference is vacchetta.  I know as it ages it just gets more and more beautiful. I have no experience with nappa over a long time. I have nappa bags and that leather is really lovely, but it does not have the same persona as vacchetta. I don't know how to describe it.





bonniekir said:


> I also think the Nappa will remain almost the same as from new.. at least this is what I see with my four yr old Phoebes. Whereas the Aquila, Vachetta, the Tuscania will age very nicely!





pdxhb said:


> The nice thing about black vachetta is that it is so dark and rich. The texture varies across each hide which I, personally, love. Depending on how you feel about texture it could either dress up/down or just be more on the business casual-to-casual side of the spectrum. IMO it's a classic and one of the truest black leathers out there - very luxe looking but not super formal. If this fills a hole in your black bag options, I think it would be gorgeous. The nappa would also be lovely - more buttery (of course) and quite classic. IMO nappa is a bit more tailored, especially in a structured bag, but not limiting - since your style is your own.
> 
> I realize, that may be no help!
> 
> As far as MM bags and what Marco's special talents are for procuring beautiful leathers: I used this sale as an opportunity to add two vachetta bags to my collection because the leather is just that nice and I don't see a similar option, for the most part, in bags from other makers.





starkfan said:


> If either nappa or vacchetta would suit your wardrobe/style similarly well, and especially if you like some texture to your leathers, my vote is for vacchetta! I don't have black vacchetta, but I did just get my second vacchetta bag (in Mahogany), and if black is similarly textured (as it looks to be from the pics here), then it really does have a special character / personality to it that would beat out nappa hands down any day, IMHO... There's just something about a leather that has more natural texture and variation (whether in colour depth or surface texture), that gives it a lot more personality.
> 
> I must say, though, that some MM vacchettas do seem to be a lot smoother / less textured -- dark green for instance, and dark taupe 2.0 from the pics I've seen here. It also kind of seems like river blue vacchetta may be less textured too? (Though I've also not seen that one IRL) But from the pics I recall seeing of black vacchetta, it does seem to generally have more texture and personality, so that's where my vote goes





Kylacove said:


> I prefer nappa as it feels so good to the hand, has enough structure to maintain a bag's shape, holds color well,  and wears well.





tenKrat said:


> Now that I see this post, I have a feeling that you were trying to ask me a different question, as in nappa vs. vacchetta for Alexia Midi.
> 
> I chose tan Pompei for my regular size Alexia because I wanted to try Pompei leather. I chose dark green vacchetta very intentionally for Alexia Midi because it was the right style bag that I had been waiting for to get that specific leather in.
> 
> I find my Alexia Midi in vacchetta is more special than my Alexia in pompei leather.  Vacchetta is more compelling than nappa because unlike nappa, it is not flat and it improves as it changes with patina. Nappa generally looks the same over time in my experience. Also, the vacchetta is just stunning in the Alexia style.
> 
> If you want to play it safe, the beige nappa would be pretty. However, since you do not have any vacchetta and if you’re willing to take a risk, then I say go for the vacchetta!! I think you might be pleasantly surprised.  Marco’s vacchetta is the best I’ve ever seen. I am just so thankful that I have this particular leather of his in several bags!  The very few others I’ve come across do not compare.
> 
> I took pics of the beige nappa swatch and of my Alexia Midi in dark green vacchetta outside on my lanai so that you can see the true colors.
> 
> Nappa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188600
> 
> 
> Dark green vacchetta:
> View attachment 4188601





tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, other options you might consider are dark taupe vacchetta and red vacchetta.
> 
> I agree with a previous post that black vacchetta can easily be dressed up or down.





djfmn said:


> I have to agree with Kylacove I prefer nappa as well. She is spot on it has such a lovely feel to. Keeps the structure without being too heavy and wears extremely well. I know there are lots of ladies who love vacchetta but it is just too heavy for me. Fortunately MM has always had plenty of different leathers to keep us all happy with our different likes and tastes.





southernbelle43 said:


> That dark green just takes my breath away and I have it in the Valerie, Yea!  I agree with everything that has been said about the beauty of vacchetta.





anitalilac said:


> black vachetta!





vink said:


> Urg! That’s hard! Color blocking? You get both!





vink said:


> Oh.... with this, I’d say black Vacchetta.



*Ladies, thank you for the input! I really appreciate all the information you shared.  Most of you recommended vacchetta.  Only two preferred nappa.  I wonder who have both leathers. Hmm.....      @tenKrat, I know you have both.  Thank you so much for all the detailed information and pictures!*
*I realize I never mentioned that I am not one who loves a lot of variation in leather - how come I haven't gone for vacchetta in the past.  The lighter colors that show all the variations and change with time are not my cup of tea.  I prefer consistency in the leather even when there is texture.   i love texture.  However,  the dark green and black hardly show the variations and look stunning to me.  Hence my desire to try the leather.   (Yet somehow, I am ok with variation in Athene.  Go figure!     That being said, I love the simple elegance of the nappa leather.  I think it would pair well with the Alexia design, which to me, seems more dressy than casual.  I asked Marco about pompei taupe, and nappa taupe as well as the black vacchetta and beige nappa.  The last two are the only leathers remaining.  Here's hoping they still are, considering that almost whole day has gone by since getting a response from Marco.  Meanwhile, I still haven't made up my mind.   I am normally not that indecisive.  This hurry up situation has me mentally blocked.  I thought I had made up my mind a number of times, but keep flip flopping.   I have a few more minutes to ponder....   I can see the bag in both colors in my mind and both look lovely!*


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> *Ladies, thank you for the input! I really appreciate all the information you shared.  Most of you recommended vacchetta.  Only two preferred nappa.  I wonder who have both leathers. Hmm.....      @tenKrat, I know you have both.  Thank you so much for all the detailed information and pictures!*
> *I realize I never mentioned that I am not one who loves a lot of variation in leather - how come I haven't gone for vacchetta in the past.  The lighter colors that show all the variations and change with time are not my cup of tea.  I prefer consistency in the leather even when there is texture.   i love texture.  However,  the dark green and black hardly show the variations and look stunning to me.  Hence my desire to try the leather.   (Yet somehow, I am ok with variation in Athene.  Go figure!     That being said, I love the simple elegance of the nappa leather.  I think it would pair well with the Alexia design, which to me, seems more dressy than casual.  I asked Marco about pompei taupe, and nappa taupe as well as the black vacchetta and beige nappa.  The last two are the only leathers remaining.  Here's hoping they still are, considering that almost whole day has gone by since getting a response from Marco.  Meanwhile, I still haven't made up my mind.   I am normally not that indecisive.  This hurry up situation has me mentally blocked.  I thought I had made up my mind a number of times, but keep flip flopping.   I have a few more minutes to ponder....   I can see the bag in both colors in my mind and both look lovely!*



Get a color blocking. I see the black Vacchetta with pocket made with Nappa and it’s stunning. [emoji16] It’ll look sharp and you get the best of both world. The Nappa pocket will also help mask the variation if there’re any in the larger area of the bag so you don’t have to stand that. Think about it.


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> I would choose the Alexia Midi because you already have several Penelope messengers. I personally would stick to vacchetta, nappa, and flat calf for Alexia. It would be a nice and different addition to your collection of mostly slouchy bags.





djfmn said:


> Starkfan I am so pleased I am not the only one who keeps are being drawn to the Alexia midi. I have looked at that bag and then bought a different style. Then looked again and of course bought a different style. I know I will regret it if I do not get one. So I pulled the plug and I am getting a midi Alexia. Super excited. I know exactly what you have been going through when it comes to this style.





vink said:


> Alexia with floppy or slouchy leather, like pebble, after some time, it may look like a droopy plastic shopping bag. That’s JMHO. Can you handle that? A sack with a roll handle that may droop a bit. If you can handle it, go ahead. I like slouchy bags, too, and that’s how I picture Alexia with pebble leather in my head. I have an Angelica in pebble which I love dearly. But it now has lost its shape. It’s still holding on and I still love it, but it’s soften A LOT and some how I wish it to be a bit more structured. So, every time I use it now, it’s up to me to lay my stuff strategically to make it look structured with sharp line. If you can handle that with Alexia, I don’t see any problem. But if you can’t, don’t get it in slouchy leather.



Thanks for the replies, ladies! Hmm, I do think I needed to be nudged towards the Alexia Midi -- I had cost as well as familiarity with the style somewhat in mind when I went for the Penelope Messenger (I'm also ordering a Modena in my final order, and this follows on from another large order in the 35% off sale...!!), but if I had had more time to think about this, I think I might've gone straight for the Alexia Midi. It's definitely a shape I liked from the time it was released, and I think I'd regret not going for it again.

As for leather and potential slouchiness of the pebbled leather, I do have styles that flop over (Balenciagas, for instance!), and the first thing that struck me about the Alexia shape was also its resemblance to Ignes's Gabrielle, which was constructed much slouchier than Alexia... Because of that, I've not completely gotten a slouchy Alexia out of my head, but @tenKrat, @vink, you ladies might be right that Alexia is different and might need to be more structured, especially with the (stiff) rolled handle going across the entire top of the bag.

I've emailed Marco to change my order, I hope he sees it in time! (I've still been waiting for replies to other emails I sent late last week.) For leather choice, I'm checking with him about the availability of River Blue vacchetta (another leather I've been thinking of for awhile!), and seeking his views on which leather works better (River Blue vacchetta or China pebbled) -- and if I do get it in pebbled, I might still get it with the standard structured backing. Hopefully I'll hear back from him soon!


----------



## starkfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am so sad I missed out on a green vachetta.  I would have gotten a mini Valerie in it.  But at least I got a Polsino cuff, so it takes some of the sting out.



So sorry, @Sickgrl13, it's tough to miss out on a leather you like, though I'm glad you do have the Polsino cuff in it... I think when I ordered mine (in the website sale not too long after southernbelle43 revealed her Valerie -- that bag definitely pushed me to go for it), I might've already gotten some of the last pieces/skins of leather, as I did notice it seemed a bit different from the pictures of other dark green vacchetta bags posted here, plus the swatch in the swatch book. Hopefully it'll one day pop up on the BST or somewhere else!


----------



## anitalilac

I finally paid for my order, dear sister was kind enough to let me use  her money grass, not tree ( her description) 

So I got:
Angel Midi in Mauve Pebbled, GHW, Lilac Lining
Aura in Indigo Napa , Lilac Lining, GHW
Penelope in Crystal Merinos, GHW, Yellow Lining 
Flora in Hot Pink Napa, pink lining , GHW


----------



## starkfan

carterazo said:


> Ladies, thank you for the input! I really appreciate all the information you shared.  Most of you recommended vacchetta.  Only two preferred nappa.  I wonder who have both leathers. Hmm.....      @tenKrat, I know you have both.  Thank you so much for all the detailed information and pictures!
> I realize I never mentioned that I am not one who loves a lot of variation in leather - how come I haven't gone for vacchetta in the past.  The lighter colors that show all the variations and change with time are not my cup of tea.  I prefer consistency in the leather even when there is texture.   i love texture.  However,  the dark green and black hardly show the variations and look stunning to me.  Hence my desire to try the leather.   (Yet somehow, I am ok with variation in Athene.  Go figure!     That being said, I love the simple elegance of the nappa leather.  I think it would pair well with the Alexia design, which to me, seems more dressy than casual.  I asked Marco about pompei taupe, and nappa taupe as well as the black vacchetta and beige nappa.  The last two are the only leathers remaining.  Here's hoping they still are, considering that almost whole day has gone by since getting a response from Marco.  Meanwhile, I still haven't made up my mind.   I am normally not that indecisive.  This hurry up situation has me mentally blocked.  I thought I had made up my mind a number of times, but keep flip flopping.   I have a few more minutes to ponder....   I can see the bag in both colors in my mind and both look lovely!


I'll confess that I'm one of those who doesn't have nappa!  My leather preference is definitely for something textured and varied that ages and gets better as I use it... But of course mileages vary, which is what's fantastic about the extent of variety in leather choices that Marco offers. Since you do like texture but not colour variation, black vacchetta definitely still seems like it would suit your preferences -- all the pics that have been posted here show it as a consistently jet black colour, just with the natural texture!

A colour blocked bag like vink suggested might also be the solution! I totally know what you mean about not normally being this indecisive, though -- I'm encountering the same situation with my final order and the struggle of what to choose in China pebbled (with my latest flip-flop being to change the style but also potentially change the leather to River Blue vacchetta! ). This is definitely because of the seeming rush to finalise an order, knowing that MM may shutter for good, as I normally would've thought through and planned out my specs further in advance. I hope you're able to make a decision soon!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mud midi soulmate


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> *Ladies, thank you for the input! I really appreciate all the information you shared.  Most of you recommended vacchetta.  Only two preferred nappa.  I wonder who have both leathers. Hmm.....      @tenKrat, I know you have both.  Thank you so much for all the detailed information and pictures!*
> *I realize I never mentioned that I am not one who loves a lot of variation in leather - how come I haven't gone for vacchetta in the past.  The lighter colors that show all the variations and change with time are not my cup of tea.  I prefer consistency in the leather even when there is texture.   i love texture.  However,  the dark green and black hardly show the variations and look stunning to me.  Hence my desire to try the leather.   (Yet somehow, I am ok with variation in Athene.  Go figure!     That being said, I love the simple elegance of the nappa leather.  I think it would pair well with the Alexia design, which to me, seems more dressy than casual.  I asked Marco about pompei taupe, and nappa taupe as well as the black vacchetta and beige nappa.  The last two are the only leathers remaining.  Here's hoping they still are, considering that almost whole day has gone by since getting a response from Marco.  Meanwhile, I still haven't made up my mind.   I am normally not that indecisive.  This hurry up situation has me mentally blocked.  I thought I had made up my mind a number of times, but keep flip flopping.   I have a few more minutes to ponder....   I can see the bag in both colors in my mind and both look lovely!*


Carterazo, you are not alone.  I prefer nappa or any smooth leather to one with texture!  Hermes box and Chanel lambskin are two of my favorites.  And most of my MM bags are either nappa or merinos but I do have 1 vachetta bag, a little Muse in river blue.  At least with the portion of the skin that was used to make the bag, the texture is pretty consistent.  Some wrinkles but not much.  I love the color too!

I am dealing with the FOMO for black vachetta since green slipped through my fingers.  I can't get another Zhoe Legend out of my mind!


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> I finally paid for my order, dear sister was kind enough to let me use  her money grass, not tree ( her description)
> 
> So I got:
> Angel Midi in Mauve Pebbled, GHW, Lilac Lining
> Aura in Indigo Napa , Lilac Lining, GHW
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos, GHW, Yellow Lining
> Flora in Hot Pink Napa, pink lining , GHW


You sure do live up to your screen name!  

The Aura in indigo nappa with lilac lining is my favorite. Would love to see that when it comes.


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo, @starkfan, good luck with your missions!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4189387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mud midi soulmate


The leather and color are divine. Since we’re bringing up regrets, mine is that I didn’t get anything in Verona leather.


----------



## TotinScience

If we are talking regrets, mine are: 
- not getting fun color linings (like I said before) - a short term financial savings in exchange for a long-term (FIRST WORLD PROBLEM) longing  
- not getting an actual bag in Vacchetta - my Siena is colorblocked with Sauro tan and I adore it, definitely would have enjoyed having a bag in that leather. BST here I come!  
- not getting more deep blue Africa - I only have one little Penelope in that color and it is still one of my favorites!
- I definitely might find myself on the market for either Aphrodite or Theia midi at some point - those are two Marco's styles that I enjoyed from afar but just never pulled a trigger on since I others in similar style


----------



## djfmn

polkadots55 said:


> Thanks all! I'm very eager to acquire a preloved MM bag soon. I'm just trying to be mindful of the color and leather type before I buy since there aren't many available. I've been told I'm a soft summer (for like wardrobe palette). Not that I follow it religiously, but I want to make sure I pick wisely. And of course, if you remember my earlier saga about my husband (who thought tpf was infiltrated with brand reps, etc), he is also a little cautious about buying over BST (facebook) vs. other sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. I'm not sure if it's because some sellers don't live in the same country as me (US) or because he was suggesting there's less protection (like they could take the $ but never send the purse). The other day he was even suggesting I use the Amazon wardrobe feature (where you send back what you don't want) & just order a bunch of purses those way. I think he is overly cautious because I had my credit card info stolen (but the bank caught right away & contacted me so no harm) when I tried ordering from the clothing website, Grana (which I learned through online forums like reddit, etc). This was like 2 years ago though, but I can see the cause for concern. I think I'm doing okay now though. I did order a vintage Coach purse (authenticated here) online & plan on a preloved MM next.



I have bought off BST from people all over the world. It is a small group and we all know each other virtually from years of chatting to each other on tpf and the BST there is a trust between everyone. I have never been concerned about buying a bag off our BST and each and every transaction has been great. I have traded bags and that experience has been wonderful as well. The other thing if I am not mistaken tpf does not allow you to participate as a poster if you are in the business. They want this forum to be a discussion among people who enjoy discussing their favorite bag brands. I might be wrong but I think those are the guidelines. I hope you love your first MM bag.


----------



## tenKrat

My bag for today, Aura in taupe vacchetta. I think it was made from the first batch of hides. Very glad I have this one because I much prefer the more natural characteristics of this leather. Later batches have more uniformity in color and texture.


----------



## christinemliu

polkadots55 said:


> Thanks all! I'm very eager to acquire a preloved MM bag soon. I'm just trying to be mindful of the color and leather type before I buy since there aren't many available. I've been told I'm a soft summer (for like wardrobe palette). Not that I follow it religiously, but I want to make sure I pick wisely. And of course, if you remember my earlier saga about my husband (who thought tpf was infiltrated with brand reps, etc), he is also a little cautious about buying over BST (facebook) vs. other sites like ebay, Poshmark, etc. I'm not sure if it's because some sellers don't live in the same country as me (US) or because he was suggesting there's less protection (like they could take the $ but never send the purse). The other day he was even suggesting I use the Amazon wardrobe feature (where you send back what you don't want) & just order a bunch of purses those way. I think he is overly cautious because I had my credit card info stolen (but the bank caught right away & contacted me so no harm) when I tried ordering from the clothing website, Grana (which I learned through online forums like reddit, etc). This was like 2 years ago though, but I can see the cause for concern. I think I'm doing okay now though. I did order a vintage Coach purse (authenticated here) online & plan on a preloved MM next.


A couple of comments that someone could correct...There is a feedback doc on the BST so you can see it's real people. After a transaction, people leave comments. Also, you can research but someone pointed out at one time that if you pay on PayPal via "services and goods" (not friends and family), I think you pay a small percentage more (2%?), but you are covered under buyer protection.

I have also had completely positive transactions there. The ladies there and here are very wonderful. They actually attracted me to the brand first because of their passion, second, because of their super helpfulness, and then I experienced for myself what wonderful products MM makes.


----------



## vink

My regrets 
- I miss out on Port Merino. I love that color since the release, but always postpone on ordering it figure it’s a permanent leather. I was so wrong. 
- I forgot to add back slip pocket on my Theia Midi in Taupe Africa, otherwise, maybe I’ll reach for it more often. 
- I miss out on dark green Verona and Bordeaux Tuscania 
- I don’t dare to try an Angelica in Vacchetta. I think I have too many bags now and may not get to use it enough. 
- I miss out on a chance to ask Marco to source me the color of my dream, a deep blue Nabuk. 

That’s all.


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> My regrets
> - I miss out on Port Merino. I love that color since the release, but always postpone on ordering it figure it’s a permanent leather. I was so wrong.
> - I forgot to add back slip pocket on my Theia Midi in Taupe Africa, otherwise, maybe I’ll reach for it more often.
> - I miss out on dark green Verona and Bordeaux Tuscania
> - I don’t dare to try an Angelica in Vacchetta. I think I have too many bags now and may not get to use it enough.
> - I miss out on a chance to ask Marco to source me the color of my dream, a deep blue Nabuk.
> 
> That’s all.



A Soulmate in black Merinos with marine lining.


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, @starkfan, good luck with your missions!


Thanks, tenKrat! Marco replied to my latest email, and it's done -- switched my order to an Alexia Midi!  

I've kept the option of China pebbled open as a back-up to River Blue Vacchetta, but I'm really hoping that there's still enough River Blue Vacchetta to make my bag, and that it hasn't been snapped up in the meantime... I've also left the lining choice open to Marco, and he didn't indicate it in my Paypal invoice, so that'll be a surprise to look forward to when it arrives! (My OCD side might start to get anxious about that in the meantime , but I'm sure he'll make a great choice!)


----------



## starkfan

My regrets -- missing out on some of the earlier Verona leathers for sure, especially from the second batch (dark green, dark red). When that second batch was released and it was said that that would be the last time Verona would be offered (thankfully that hasn't turned out to stay the case!), I moved from lurking in the MM threads here to getting my first MM (Chocolate Verona Penelope Messenger), but because I was new to the brand, I didn't want to jump so far into the pool by getting multiple bags without having ever seen the quality of the leathers or workmanship. Both those colours very much look to be the shades of green and red that I love, so definitely bummed that I missed out on those...

Edited to add: Dark blue Verona is also another (semi-)regret, but thankfully I do have a small piece of that incredible colour, albeit accidentally -- the Penelope Midi that I ordered in dark blue Trinity, but I'm 99.9999% sure accidentally came in dark blue Verona instead. I've still yet to use it (because Penelope Midi doesn't fit my long wallet and cellphone etc as easily as Penelope does), but even if I don't, I think I'll always keep it as almost a collector's piece -- paired with lilac lining, it's a stunner for sure!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I too regret not getting more Verona bags. I have two. I also hate that I won't be able to get a bag in all the dark glitter Pompei colors .I love them so much, and am glad I was able to get something in the blue and pewter glitters.  I dreamed of a biscotti Tuscania Penelope messenger with marine lining for the longest. Unfortunately when I got around to inquiring about the availability, biscotti was all gone.


----------



## Kylacove

You ladies are tempting me to place more orders and I can't. I can think up more bags than I can wear now that it is final call, at least in the near future,  for MM bags.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I have one more MM regret: a Siena.   The Siena would have gotten major customization with a luggage sleeve, upgraded lining and hardware but I couldn't justify the bag with the functional but unattractive computer bag that I currently use.  I toyed with getting one during the 35% off sale but other bags took priority.  And now my money tree is burnt to a crisp....


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Belle, I tried to capture the texture, but there is just no way to show how flexible it is now in a still shot.  Sorry.



Belle I was able to capture how powerful Leather CPR is with another bag.  I have this Frye tote that I had hardly carried because it was too big and rigid.  So I decided to condition it with Leather CPR.  This stuff in unbelievable.  I wish I had taken a before picture, but I can tell you that this bag was standing up perfectly fine on it own before I used the CPR. Now look at it. The bag is a light dusty rose and the color was not affected at all.   It says on the label to use it to condition and soften leather but I had no idea that it would do this. I am so happy with the results.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> Belle I was able to capture how powerful Leather CPR is with another bag.  I have this Frye tote that I had hardly carried because it was too big and rigid.  So I decided to condition it with Leather CPR.  This stuff in unbelievable.  I wish I had taken a before picture, but I can tell you that this bag was standing up perfectly fine on it own before I used the CPR. Now look at it. The bag is a light dusty rose and the color was not affected at all.   It says on the label to use it to condition and soften leather but I had no idea that it would do this. I am so happy with the results.
> View attachment 4189750


Love that!! I used leather CPR on a bag with backing and didn't see nearly as strong a result, probably because of the backing.

My regrets are also not spending the €20 on a fun lining. I think it would've been nice to open my bright big Selene and see a happy yellow, orange, or pink, etc.

I also wish I had the money tree to try athene, tuscania, and Verona. Those all sound like leathers I would've LOVED.

Last regret is not joining the MM community sooner, but I'm glad that this thread alerted me to its existence when I got into bags and joined the forum


----------



## lignecpq

Well, I just paid for my last order: a Modena in black pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware and red lining. 

I was going to hold out because I’ve ordered so many bags from Marco this year, but I knew I would regret it if I didn’t get the Modena. It seems like the perfect work bag. 

I’m excited to receive it, but it will be bittersweet for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love that!! I used leather CPR on a bag with backing and didn't see nearly as strong a result, probably because of the backing.
> 
> My regrets are also not spending the €20 on a fun lining. I think it would've been nice to open my bright big Selene and see a happy yellow, orange, or pink, etc.
> 
> I also wish I had the money tree to try athene, tuscania, and Verona. Those all sound like leathers I would've LOVED.
> 
> Last regret is not joining the MM community sooner, but I'm glad that this thread alerted me to its existence when I got into bags and joined the forum


Lots of wishes by many of us.  But there will be trades and sales by the group.  For example, I had a beautiful mud Verona Theia that my niece loved, so I gifted it to her.  I could not stand not having Verona so I ordered a chocolate Verona Theia to replace it. (By this tme I had another mud Verona bag, a Modena).  My niece decided the bag was not going to work for her so I am getting it back. 
 I have not decided whether I will keep both Theias, but I may not.  My point is that are others who will make decisions about their bags and will let them go on BST.  So maybe you can still get the ones  you missed.


----------



## southernbelle43

lignecpq said:


> Well, I just paid for my last order: a Modena in black pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware and red lining.
> 
> I was going to hold out because I’ve ordered so many bags from Marco this year, but I knew I would regret it if I didn’t get the Modena. It seems like the perfect work bag.
> 
> I’m excited to receive it, but it will be bittersweet for sure.


Love my Modena.  I don't work outside the home now, but it is a perfect work bag.  You will enjoy it.


----------



## djfmn

The only regret I have is not choosing more fun bright linings. I have some with different linings but not enough. If I had to go back I think I would choose fun and different linings in a lot more of my MM bags. Not that I dislike any of the linings. Also when you have as many brightly colored bags as I do sometimes it was wiser to choose a more subtle lining. In some of the less brightly colored leathers I wish I had got more, different, fun, happy linings. Oh well I love the leather and the linings are an added enjoyment.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I too regret not getting more Verona bags. I have two. I also hate that I won't be able to get a bag in all the dark glitter Pompei colors .I love them so much, and am glad I was able to get something in the blue and pewter glitters.  I dreamed of a biscotti Tuscania Penelope messenger with marine lining for the longest. Unfortunately when I got around to inquiring about the availability, biscotti was all gone.



Deb has one that she will sell.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Regrets.. I’ve had a few [emoji4] I found you all when Marco had just opened.  I was looking to buy one “high end” bag.. a LV, Chanel, something.. and searched.  And then I found this group of women who had just “found” MM again and had purchased his creations at another company.  I remember Lovie, TenKrat, and our Colette was not yet an employee.  And I was clueless but attracted to a quality designer bag made for me with my specifications, and I could but two of them for one canvas designer bag... so it started.  I regret not trying Verona.  I will be up for a Verona Trade!  I have lovely bags, and some of my very favorites were pre-loved or just OOPS orders by someone else.  Made some good friends, have had my purses go worldwide, and I’ve received a bag from as far away as Singapore!    Let’s say a little prayer that Marco regroups and we can continue our journey.


----------



## nanaimo75

This looks like Marco’s Alexia!


----------



## anitalilac

nanaimo75 said:


> View attachment 4190142
> 
> 
> This looks like Marco’s Alexia!


oh wow! Marco knows his fashion stuff!


----------



## anabg

I have tons pf regrets. Too many to name. But I have so many bags already that I have to choose each new bag very carefully.


----------



## carterazo

My regrets are: 
-Athena or little Athena. I fell in love with the design instantly, but knew she was too big for me. I also felt that little Athena might be too cutesy and didn't get it.
- Angelica in flat calf or pompei without the middle compartment and a zipper at the top like one of you lovely ladies ordered. I fully intended to get one during the 35% off sale and this goodbye sale. But, I never found the prefect color for her in those leathers. A color I did not already have. How come I switched to little Tulipano.This is going to be my biggest regret. Although knowing that I wasn't sure about the color helps a lot.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> My regrets are:
> -Athena or little Athena. I fell in love with the design instantly, but knew she was too big for me. I also felt that little Athena might be too cutesy and didn't get it.
> - Angelica in flat calf or pompei without the middle compartment and a zipper at the top like one of you lovely ladies ordered. I fully intended to get one during the 35% off sale and this goodbye sale. But, I never found the prefect color for her in those leathers. A color I did not already have. How come I switched to little Tulipano.This is going to be my biggest regret. Although knowing that I wasn't sure about the color helps a lot.



That’s my Angelica in black calf!! Too bad that the flat calf/pompeii color offerings were limited. I love my bag!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> That’s my Angelica in black calf!! Too bad that the flat calf/pompeii color offerings were limited. I love my bag!


Thank you for the inspiration! You perfected this bag imo. I think it would be perfect in the cobalt blue or the bluette, but I already have a Zhoe I love in that color. Oh well. Maybe someday... A girl can dream. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

nanaimo75 said:


> View attachment 4190142
> 
> 
> This looks like Marco’s Alexia!


I am so excited to be getting a midi Alexia as part of my last order.


----------



## starkfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have one more MM regret: a Siena.   The Siena would have gotten major customization with a luggage sleeve, upgraded lining and hardware but I couldn't justify the bag with the functional but unattractive computer bag that I currently use.  I toyed with getting one during the 35% off sale but other bags took priority.  And now my money tree is burnt to a crisp....


Sickgrl13, I know what you mean -- Siena is one of the styles I've eyed, as well as others like Minerva Midi, Aura, and Juliet, but I've just not been able to justify them because of too much similarity with other bags I have (and for Aura, the Zhoe Legend ended up leapfrogging it because of the functionality and added capacity of the extra compartments, even though I love the look of the lock on Aura).

Modena was another one I had been putting off for the same reasons, but took the plunge only with this final closing sale -- my money tree has likewise been burnt to a crisp, and the land on which it grows salted and made barren, because I _so_ need to go on a major ban now, after accumulating a fairly sizeable MM collection in just under a year... 



lignecpq said:


> Well, I just paid for my last order: a Modena in black pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware and red lining.
> 
> I was going to hold out because I’ve ordered so many bags from Marco this year, but I knew I would regret it if I didn’t get the Modena. It seems like the perfect work bag.
> 
> I’m excited to receive it, but it will be bittersweet for sure.



This was totally me with my Modena that I ordered in the final sale too. I'm also looking forward to receiving my Modena, but it definitely is bittersweet...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm so in love with mud Verona. I'm also loving the organization of midi soulmate. I can put water bottle on one side, iPad on the other, snap those open compartments shut to the middle zip and put all my personal things in the middle zip for easy quick access and they aren't in the bottom. Plus keys and sunglasses go in the outside side zip compartments. Very functional this bag. In Verona it's also standing up and not slumping/puddling completely. This bag is a slam dunk.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Belle I was able to capture how powerful Leather CPR is with another bag.  I have this Frye tote that I had hardly carried because it was too big and rigid.  So I decided to condition it with Leather CPR.  This stuff in unbelievable.  I wish I had taken a before picture, but I can tell you that this bag was standing up perfectly fine on it own before I used the CPR. Now look at it. The bag is a light dusty rose and the color was not affected at all.   It says on the label to use it to condition and soften leather but I had no idea that it would do this. I am so happy with the results.
> View attachment 4189750



I like that slouch. Will a Vacchetta tote can be changed like this? [emoji848]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> That’s my Angelica in black calf!! Too bad that the flat calf/pompeii color offerings were limited. I love my bag!



Your Angelica is very pretty. It’s the one that tempt me to get another Angelica, but I now have too many bags I just can’t anymore. [emoji17]


----------



## anitalilac

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so in love with mud Verona. I'm also loving the organization of midi soulmate. I can put water bottle on one side, iPad on the other, snap those open compartments shut to the middle zip and put all my personal things in the middle zip for easy quick access and they aren't in the bottom. Plus keys and sunglasses go in the outside side zip compartments. Very functional this bag. In Verona it's also standing up and not slumping/puddling completely. This bag is a slam dunk.


Are you getting anything from this last sale?


----------



## anitalilac

msd_bags said:


> That’s my Angelica in black calf!! Too bad that the flat calf/pompeii color offerings were limited. I love my bag!


One of my regrets too, Angelica in Black Calf Leather. Since I am a stay at home mom with kids, I either need a shoulder or crossbody, but I thought one day when I enter the workforce again, I will definitely like to use this bag. 

LOL at me planning  a bag before planning my career move after not working for 14 years.


----------



## Taimi

I wish I had bought a Diva in pink athene leather.. I don’t have any bucket bag and in pink I suppose it would have been cute. If I had the money, I would still ask him if it still possible to order that too, but my money tree is also empty so no can do.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

autumn has arrived and I love mud Verona with marine lining!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I like that slouch. Will a Vacchetta tote can be changed like this? [emoji848]


Probably.  My Valerie in vacchetta is very structured, so it got soft and “flexible”but by its nature will not truly slouch.  But a tote more than likely would.  Be sure to test a spot for color security.  It has never bothered any of my bags but different dyes can react different ways.  In fact one should always spot check any product to be sure it does not discolor the bag.  That Frye bag had dark spots where I put the Leather CPR on heavily.  When it soaked in they disappeared.  


HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumn has arrived and I love mud Verona with marine lining!


My favorite color and my favorite leather.  YUM


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Your Angelica is very pretty. It’s the one that tempt me to get another Angelica, but I now have too many bags I just can’t anymore. [emoji17]


Vink I got a navy pebble Angelica and love the style so much I had to get another one. I got a cameo rose Angelica. In hind site I am pleased I made the decision to get another one. I use both of them all the time. The navy when I want a neutral color and the cameo rose when I want a pop of color.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so in love with mud Verona. I'm also loving the organization of midi soulmate. I can put water bottle on one side, iPad on the other, snap those open compartments shut to the middle zip and put all my personal things in the middle zip for easy quick access and they aren't in the bottom. Plus keys and sunglasses go in the outside side zip compartments. Very functional this bag. In Verona it's also standing up and not slumping/puddling completely. This bag is a slam dunk.


I think everyone knows that Verona is my favorite.  It is a good thing I discovered it late in the game or I might not have tried all the other leathers.  But I find it incredibly hard to describe?  The best I can do is to say if vacchetta is royalty, verona is the commoner...earthy, sturdy, comfortable, lol..


----------



## anitalilac

That would 


Taimi said:


> I wish I had bought a Diva in pink athene leather.. I don’t have any bucket bag and in pink I suppose it would have been cute. If I had the money, I would still ask him if it still possible to order that too, but my money tree is also empty so no can do.


That would be a stunning bag!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

amethyst pompei r


----------



## mleleigh

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190658
> View attachment 4190660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst pompei r



Pompei Angelica is nice and crispy. I keep thinking about a Pompei Daphne too.... sigh


----------



## Kylacove

I ordered this during the 35% sale and found out I really like this style. Angel midi in purple /violet nappa. Gold hardware, lilac lining. Zip pocket on back.


----------



## polkadots55

southernbelle43 said:


> I think everyone knows that Verona is my favorite.  It is a good thing I discovered it late in the game or I might not have tried all the other leathers.  But I find it incredibly hard to describe?  The best I can do is to say if vacchetta is royalty, verona is the commoner...earthy, sturdy, comfortable, lol..



Nice. I just found the blog post discussing the Verona leather. How cool - so the pebbled is man-made texture on the leather & the verona is a natural texture? Did I get that right?

The verona swatches were really beautiful. What all leathers have you tried & what other ones do you recommend? I realized I'm probably not the best candidate for nabuk since he mentioned you want to leave it at home on a rainy day. In contrast, the verona seemed like something you don't have to worry about with rain. I just bought a pair of shoes from a real Clarks store &  I fell in love with them in the store & they actually have like real leather on the inside (nabuk on outside). I've only had synthetic leather shoes, so these felt like an upgrade. And where I live, there had been no rain, then all of the sudden it has been raining non-stop so I haven't been able to wear them yet. 

And, for the purses, I think I'm drawn to angel, soulmate, & selene (not sure of the order yet or leather or color). The first purse that caught my eye was the angel because he posted it from the side view on facebook & I really like the side pleats on the side (also top zip & lots of pockets). Next, I realized that the soulmate has a pretty pleat design with how it appears (& I just like how it looks & am intrigued since many find the handles most comfortable or like the inside organizaiton) & even I think the selene (when adjusted at the top), is pretty as well. I'm guessing the midi sizes are probably more functional for me (but I would have to totally do draw it out on paper to see whether regular size is too big - I don't carry a laptop around so I don't need super big/luggage size). If I do carry a laptop, I'm more likely to carry it separately in a backpack (but I see lots of people using there purses for this). Not sure which is easier. I'm also job hunting at the moment & not sure if I would need a backpack or work tote.


----------



## Kylacove

Also teal nappa /jade merinos Zhoe Legend. 
With back pocket.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I ordered this during the 35% sale and found out I really like this style. Angel midi in purple /violet nappa. Gold hardware, lilac lining. Zip pocket on back.


That is lovely. I was attracted to that style from the beginning and almost ordered one several times.  But then I got sidetracked and never did. Lost opportunities, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> Nice. I just found the blog post discussing the Verona leather. How cool - so the pebbled is man-made texture on the leather & the verona is a natural texture? Did I get that right?
> 
> The verona swatches were really beautiful. What all leathers have you tried & what other ones do you recommend? I realized I'm probably not the best candidate for nabuk since he mentioned you want to leave it at home on a rainy day. In contrast, the verona seemed like something you don't have to worry about with rain. I just bought a pair of shoes from a real Clarks store &  I fell in love with them in the store & they actually have like real leather on the inside (nabuk on outside). I've only had synthetic leather shoes, so these felt like an upgrade. And where I live, there had been no rain, then all of the sudden it has been raining non-stop so I haven't been able to wear them yet.
> 
> And, for the purses, I think I'm drawn to angel, soulmate, & selene (not sure of the order yet or leather or color). The first purse that caught my eye was the angel because he posted it from the side view on facebook & I really like the side pleats on the side (also top zip & lots of pockets). Next, I realized that the soulmate has a pretty pleat design with how it appears (& I just like how it looks & am intrigued since many find the handles most comfortable or like the inside organizaiton) & even I think the selene (when adjusted at the top), is pretty as well. I'm guessing the midi sizes are probably more functional for me (but I would have to totally do draw it out on paper to see whether regular size is too big - I don't carry a laptop around so I don't need super big/luggage size). If I do carry a laptop, I'm more likely to carry it separately in a backpack (but I see lots of people using there purses for this). Not sure which is easier. I'm also job hunting at the moment & not sure if I would need a backpack or work tote.


PolkaDot, I sounds like you are not aware that Marco has gone out of business. I would be glad to answer your questions, but the only way you can get one of his bags would be to join the Facebook "Massaccesi Buy, Sell and trade" group and pick up whatever someone is willing to sell.


----------



## southernbelle43

I hope that we can keep this thread going at least to share all of the purchases that keep coming in.  I have enjoyed getting to "know" all of you.  A fun group with a common interest,


----------



## obscurity7

Kylacove said:


> I ordered this during the 35% sale and found out I really like this style. Angel midi in purple /violet nappa. Gold hardware, lilac lining. Zip pocket on back.


LOVE that colorblock!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> I ordered this during the 35% sale and found out I really like this style. Angel midi in purple /violet nappa. Gold hardware, lilac lining. Zip pocket on back.





Kylacove said:


> Also teal nappa /jade merinos Zhoe Legend.
> With back pocket.



Great color selections, particularly that purple combo!


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you.  Colorblocking helps a bag go with different shades of the same color, if you know what I mean. It also let's me try more colors, lol. I will miss creating fun combos.


----------



## polkadots55

southernbelle43 said:


> PolkaDot, I sounds like you are not aware that Marco has gone out of business. I would be glad to answer your questions, but the only way you can get one of his bags would be to join the Facebook "Massaccesi Buy, Sell and trade" group and pick up whatever someone is willing to sell.



Oh, sorry. I did know he was closing. I was just trying to keep things in mind when I see the preloved ones. I did get in the BST group & I've also seen bags listed on Poshmark & ebay. Of course, I'm sort of limited to what's available, but I did see a bag in the angel, soulmate, & selene style (listed across all 3 sites). And I saw bags in other styles, but was also paying attention to the different leathers (verona, africa leather, aquila matte, etc).  I'm thinking about what's available short term, but I also saved the searches so I can look a few to several months from now (not sure with the closing if that will reduce preloved inventory or increase it if people move on to other brands, etc). Regardless, I still want to see the final orders shared here. I remember some of you just asked him to pick out linings or even the entire bag, so I am kind of curious to see what is all created.


----------



## southernbelle43

polkadots55 said:


> Oh, sorry. I did know he was closing. I was just trying to keep things in mind when I see the preloved ones. I did get in the BST group & I've also seen bags listed on Poshmark & ebay. Of course, I'm sort of limited to what's available, but I did see a bag in the angel, soulmate, & selene style (listed across all 3 sites). And I saw bags in other styles, but was also paying attention to the different leathers (verona, africa leather, aquila matte, etc).  I'm thinking about what's available short term, but I also saved the searches so I can look a few to several months from now (not sure with the closing if that will reduce preloved inventory or increase it if people move on to other brands, etc). Regardless, I still want to see the final orders shared here. I remember some of you just asked him to pick out linings or even the entire bag, so I am kind of curious to see what is all created.


No problem.  Here are my thoughts on  the leathers I have.

Vacchetta-  the queen of leather, heavy, love it.  
Nappa - silky smooth and very elegant looking, does scratch, but not easily
Merinos - wears like iron, very lightweight and will puddle! 
I am not a fan of suede

You cannot go wrong with any of MM's leathers; they are all high quality.


----------



## Kylacove

DesigningStyle said:


> My decadent jade merinos Sabrina Midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184240
> View attachment 4184241
> 
> View attachment 4184239


Beautiful bag. How much does the Sabrina Midi hold? The dimensions don't seem very wide but it looks like it would expand to hold several pouches /wallets.


----------



## djfmn

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190658
> View attachment 4190660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst pompei r


I love amethyst pompei such a stunning color leather. As you probably know I have a Little Tulipano in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Also teal nappa /jade merinos Zhoe Legend.
> With back pocket.


This is gorgeous. I am getting a teal nappa Little Tulipano for one of my last bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Also teal nappa /jade merinos Zhoe Legend.
> With back pocket.


Love this.  I bought a pre loved Legend in teal nappa and it a great bag.  Love the outside pocket,


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190658
> View attachment 4190660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst pompei r


I am confused about the actual color of amethyst Pompei.  Would you say your photo or the MM blog promotional photo is closer to the real color?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> Thank you.  Colorblocking helps a bag go with different shades of the same color, if you know what I mean. It also let's me try more colors, lol. I will miss creating fun combos.


I really really love these same-color-family colorblocking! Beautiful bags. I wish I had a chance to do that!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am confused about the actual color of amethyst Pompei.  Would you say your photo or the MM blog promotional photo is closer to the real color?
> View attachment 4191008


The photo of the 2 color Tulipano is not amethyst pompei. I believe this is eggplant pompei if I remember correctly.
The photo I posted is of my Little Tulipano it is amethyst pompei and the color is very accurate.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190658
> View attachment 4190660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst pompei r


Stunning! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
(Why didn't I see this before. [emoji26] )


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I ordered this during the 35% sale and found out I really like this style. Angel midi in purple /violet nappa. Gold hardware, lilac lining. Zip pocket on back.





Kylacove said:


> Also teal nappa /jade merinos Zhoe Legend.
> With back pocket.


So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4190658
> View attachment 4190660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst pompei r


Love this!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> View attachment 4191143
> 
> The photo of the 2 color Tulipano is not amethyst pompei. I believe this is eggplant pompei if I remember correctly.
> The photo I posted is of my Little Tulipano it is amethyst pompei and the color is very accurate.



Mislabeled then???


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Some of my regrets:

--Not trying a Little Muse
--Not trying a Mia
--Not getting something in Berry or Wine Africa before the Africa leathers were discontinued 
--Not getting an epic  work bag
--Not pulling the trigger on a brown, gold, and burgundy colorblocked Little Miss M.  I dithered and dithered and dithered.  I finally concluded that if I couldn't commit, I shouldn't spend the money.  But that was when I thought I would always have the opportunity to place the order if I changed my mind.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Mislabeled then???
> 
> View attachment 4191164



That is likely a Photoshopped image - the colors would have been estimated... looks like it was a bit off based on actual pictures of Amethyst. 

Marco doesn’t make the bag in every color that he shows on the website or blog. I’m guessing that they photographed 1 actual version (probably the sugar cane / white in this case since that’s the one we saw in the model pics) and then made renderings for all the other colors based on that image.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hiya!! 
Just a question for those who paid via PayPal through emailing mm, did you get a confirmation at all from mm to say you’ve paid??  In the passed I’ve always ordered off the website so I’ve always receive payment details...and tracking..although it never says when an item is on it’s way just suddenly gets delivered home.


----------



## starkfan

yellow_tulip said:


> Hiya!!
> Just a question for those who paid via PayPal through emailing mm, did you get a confirmation at all from mm to say you’ve paid??  In the passed I’ve always ordered off the website so I’ve always receive payment details...and tracking..although it never says when an item is on it’s way just suddenly gets delivered home.


I receive the PayPal confirmation, but usually no further confirmation from MM on the receipt of the PayPal payment. 

As for tracking, I used to get email notices of the shipment and tracking number from TNT when MM were using them, although they've recently switched to FedEx -- with FedEx, I get text messages from FedEx with the tracking number, although I think other ladies in the US have received calls or voicemails with the tracking number instead. I usually don't receive the tracking number directly from MM (except for my most recent shipment, but that was because I had already been emailing with him just after MM announced their closure).


----------



## starkfan

Finally posting my haul from the 35% off sale! It arrived late last week, and wound up being kind of bittersweet given the news last week... (Unless he's really able to open up again!)

I went a little nuts with the sale, finally ordering two bags with assorted modifications/upgrades that I had been considering for some time (the Zhoe Legend in Mahogany vacchetta and the Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled), and two more Penelope SLGs (Penelope in Burgundy pebbled, Midi in Mud Verona).


First up, the Zhoe Legend in Mahogany vacchetta -- light gold hardware, red lining, and I got the additional modifications of a zipper closure for the main compartment, plus a longer and wider (1.2") all-leather shoulder strap. From my experience with my Zhoe Legend in Dark Amethyst Verona, I knew that this was a bag I could definitely load up quite a bit, plus with all the comments on vacchetta's weight, I knew this was a bag that could get heavy. Whilst I've also been recently getting more handbag straps (especially the guitar strap style that's usually 2" wide), I thought I'd definitely like one that matched the bag, hence springing for the wider strap.

This is also my second vacchetta bag, and I'm _definitely_ completely in love with this leather! I'm a fan of leathers that are textured and have variation/depth to the colour, as I tend to find they have so much character, and Mahogany vacchetta definitely completely fits the bill -- couldn't help taking extra pics of the leather to show the grained texture and depth of the colour! 






Secondly, the Penelope Messenger in Dark Taupe pebbled -- purple lining, light gunmetal hardware, third zipper added to the centre compartment, and a removable strap (though it's longer than what I specified). I've had this bag and combination on my MM wishlist ever since I got the swatch book with my first MM order, but the cost of the lining and hardware upgrades and additional modifications made me put this back several times.

_Love_ how soft the pebbled leather is, although it does seem like it might get indentations more easily than Verona, so I'm trying to be mindful of how I store these bags. Seeing the leather in a proper bag instead of a small swatch, the leather also somehow seems overall lighter in colour than I originally expected, though the bag does match the swatch! It's strange how these things work  I do like how it contrasts with the purple lining!


----------



## starkfan

I've raved recently about how useful Penelope is as a grab-and-go clutch/wristlet, so I definitely felt it was worth getting my second with the 35% off sale -- in Burgundy pebbled with silver hardware and a bright lining in Light Fuchsia! A nice change from the silver lining I have in my first Penelope, for sure!



Finally, after seeing the posts here on the customisations of adding a crossbody strap and extra D-rings to the Penelope to turn it into a little crossbody, I decided to check with Marco if this would be possible with the Penelope Midi (which I figured would be a good size for this -- a little larger than Phoebe (possibly) and Flora, but not too similar to my Penelope Messengers). He agreed that this could be done, so presenting my Penelope Midi in Mud Verona with a crossbody strap added!


I also got the accessory strap added to turn it into a wristlet, and I realise with the extra D-ring on the other side, I could even use it as a small carrying strap (like the leather strap on the LV Pochette Accessoires). I left the hardware and (standard) lining to Marco to choose, and he picked silver for both.



All pics posted taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting - colour tones generally accurate, although they may appear slightly lighter/brighter than IRL due to the bright lighting.


----------



## yellow_tulip

starkfan said:


> I receive the PayPal confirmation, but usually no further confirmation from MM on the receipt of the PayPal payment.
> 
> As for tracking, I used to get email notices of the shipment and tracking number from TNT when MM were using them, although they've recently switched to FedEx -- with FedEx, I get text messages from FedEx with the tracking number, although I think other ladies in the US have received calls or voicemails with the tracking number instead. I usually don't receive the tracking number directly from MM (except for my most recent shipment, but that was because I had already been emailing with him just after MM announced their closure).


Thanks!! I wasn’t worried cos I received an email from PayPal saying payment to mm but thought I’ll check with you guys!


----------



## Sickgrl13

I am so weak.  I just emailed Marco if I can sneak in an order for a Zhoe Legend in black vachetta.  Hoping he says yes!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am so weak.  I just emailed Marco if I can sneak in an order for a Zhoe Legend in black vachetta.  Hoping he says yes!


He said yes!  Zhoe Legend with black vachetta, marine lining!  Hooray!

I robbed the seeds that were supposed to replant my burnt to a crisp money tree.  I am sailing off to Ban Island--see you all the pool!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Mislabeled then???
> 
> View attachment 4191164


Might not be I think this is a computer graphic and not an actual bag. I do not think this color is anything like the amethyst pompei but I might be completely wrong. It often depends on your computer screen.


----------



## vink

Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground. 

I’ll have swatch soon. 
(Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


Oh boy. 
Um I could be game for a smaller bag. Or my zillionth Selene Midi. But timing is key since my money tree is so dead. PM me!


----------



## Kylacove

Keeping Maccassesi open, 4 bags at a time.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> I've raved recently about how useful Penelope is as a grab-and-go clutch/wristlet, so I definitely felt it was worth getting my second with the 35% off sale -- in Burgundy pebbled with silver hardware and a bright lining in Light Fuchsia! A nice change from the silver lining I have in my first Penelope, for sure!
> View attachment 4191334
> View attachment 4191335
> 
> Finally, after seeing the posts here on the customisations of adding a crossbody strap and extra D-rings to the Penelope to turn it into a little crossbody, I decided to check with Marco if this would be possible with the Penelope Midi (which I figured would be a good size for this -- a little larger than Phoebe (possibly) and Flora, but not too similar to my Penelope Messengers). He agreed that this could be done, so presenting my Penelope Midi in Mud Verona with a crossbody strap added!
> View attachment 4191336
> 
> I also got the accessory strap added to turn it into a wristlet, and I realise with the extra D-ring on the other side, I could even use it as a small carrying strap (like the leather strap on the LV Pochette Accessoires). I left the hardware and (standard) lining to Marco to choose, and he picked silver for both.
> View attachment 4191337
> View attachment 4191338
> 
> All pics posted taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting - colour tones generally accurate, although they may appear slightly lighter/brighter than IRL due to the bright lighting.


I like all of them but I must say I love the mud verona so pretty.


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


Er...yes


----------



## mkpurselover

dignatius said:


> @mkpurselover , we may be bag twins then [emoji2]   I asked Marco to pick out the lining color for me.
> I do have a couple of wear-related questions for you:
> 1) Has your River Blue developed a patina or does it look the same as when you received it?
> 2) Has it developed much of a slouch or has it just softened up a little without losing structure?


Hi, sorry it took so long to get back to you on this.  I think it looks just as good as when it was new. A little softening in the back, but a nice patina overall.  [emoji39]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4191968


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


what bag would be best in nbauck? is it a light leather?
Can't wait to see your Swatch!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> He said yes!  Zhoe Legend with black vachetta, marine lining!  Hooray!
> 
> I robbed the seeds that were supposed to replant my burnt to a crisp money tree.  I am sailing off to Ban Island--see you all the pool!


Congrats!


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> Congrats!



OMG!  That will be gorgeous!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


I would love to, but you know I just got a blue bag! 
And, I can't get that amethyst pompei Angelica of HBG off my mind.   Since I already have an Angelica, then a Daphne perhaps.  Problem is, the money tree is not yet productive!


----------



## dignatius

mkpurselover said:


> Hi, sorry it took so long to get back to you on this.  I think it looks just as good as when it was new. A little softening in the back, but a nice patina overall.  [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191968
> View attachment 4191970



Wow, that patina looks great!  Thanks so much for posting the picture!


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Keeping Maccassesi open, 4 bags at a time.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Maybe. But it’s a chance, right?  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Er...yes



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I agree. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> what bag would be best in nbauck? is it a light leather?
> Can't wait to see your Swatch!



I don’t know. I have in my mind a midi Theia with a back slip pocket. But I’ve seen Soulmate and Selene, I think. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]

I’ll put the photo of the swatch up as soon as I get one. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I would love to, but you know I just got a blue bag!
> And, I can't get that amethyst pompei Angelica of HBG off my mind.   Since I already have an Angelica, then a Daphne perhaps.  Problem is, the money tree is not yet productive!



That’s ok. We still have time. [emoji4] Your Angelica tempt me greatly, too! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## TotinScience

Miss Siena on her maiden voyage! The luggage sleeve is super handy. This bag might just quickly become my favorite of Marco’s! She is not all that much bigger than Minerva midi, but due to the two compartments being separate can fit an insane amount of stuff and not look too bulky. Pockets are awesome and it is really easy to remember where things are as well


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> I don’t know. I have in my mind a midi Theia with a back slip pocket. But I’ve seen Soulmate and Selene, I think. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> I’ll put the photo of the swatch up as soon as I get one. [emoji4]


Ooh. I have a Soulmate Midi in the cobalt, a full size Soulmate in the brown and a Selene in the ochre. A midi Theia or a Theia in dark blue would be awesome.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Miss Siena on her maiden voyage! The luggage sleeve is super handy. This bag might just quickly become my favorite of Marco’s! She is not all that much bigger than Minerva midi, but due to the two compartments being separate can fit an insane amount of stuff and not look too bulky. Pockets are awesome and it is really easy to remember where things are as well


Wow lady you are one classy traveler!! That is awesome.


----------



## lulu212121

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


 
Do you have the swatch yet?


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I would love to, but you know I just got a blue bag!
> And, I can't get that amethyst pompei Angelica of HBG off my mind.   Since I already have an Angelica, then a Daphne perhaps.  Problem is, the money tree is not yet productive!


I have the amethyst pompei in the Little Tulipano and every time I have used that bag I have had people come up and ask me where I got it. The comments have been it is the most gorgeous leather color absolutely stunning. I must say it is really a standout leather. I love it. You can't go wrong using it in any bag it is so gorgeous. Having said that it is not for a puddly style bag. It definitely has structure.


----------



## christinemliu

VanBod1525 said:


> Ooh. I have a Soulmate Midi in the cobalt, a full size Soulmate in the brown and a Selene in the ochre. A midi Theia or a Theia in dark blue would be awesome.


Hi, how has your experience been with the Nabuk? In my mind it's like a velvety suede, and I know Marco's nubuck is high quality, but I am always afraid this type of leather is easier to get dirty. Is that true with Nabuk? Thanks in advance!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I have the amethyst pompei in the Little Tulipano and every time I have used that bag I have had people come up and ask me where I got it. The comments have been it is the most gorgeous leather color absolutely stunning. I must say it is really a standout leather. I love it. You can't go wrong using it in any bag it is so gorgeous. Having said that it is not for a puddly style bag. It definitely has structure.



I’m all for structured bags! [emoji3] I have a Muse in light grey Pompei, but that amethyst is just beautiful.


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])



Interested! [emoji1494]


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Hi, how has your experience been with the Nabuk? In my mind it's like a velvety suede, and I know Marco's nubuck is high quality, but I am always afraid this type of leather is easier to get dirty. Is that true with Nabuk? Thanks in advance!


I have an ocher nabuk midi Soulmate that I traded for.  It had a small dirty area near the bottom. .  I took some very fine sandpaper and very lightly buffed it off, after researching how to care for this leather.  Then I gave  it a couple of light coats of leather protector.

Yes, you have to be a little more careful with it, but it isn’t really that delicate.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Anyone will be interested in joining me on a dark blue Nabuk journey? Marco said he needs 4 bags at least to get it off the ground.
> 
> I’ll have swatch soon.
> (Yes. I’m crazy [emoji13])



I’m crazy too... count me in.. or at least as a possible...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> He said yes!  Zhoe Legend with black vachetta, marine lining!  Hooray!
> 
> I robbed the seeds that were supposed to replant my burnt to a crisp money tree.  I am sailing off to Ban Island--see you all the pool!



That’s the same one I got in the 35 off sale!


----------



## vink

Rikireads said:


> Interested! [emoji1494]



Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m crazy too... count me in.. or at least as a possible...



Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## VanBod1525

christinemliu said:


> Hi, how has your experience been with the Nabuk? In my mind it's like a velvety suede, and I know Marco's nubuck is high quality, but I am always afraid this type of leather is easier to get dirty. Is that true with Nabuk? Thanks in advance!


His nabuk is exactly like velvety suede. You do have to be sensible and protect it up front, before you use it. Marco recommended a kit and I've sprayed all my bags.I did get a mark on my ochre bag but the cleaner that came with the kit removed that. Dark blue won't show denim transfer (my ultimate fear) and of course, you do need to watch the weather so that you don't get the bag soaking wet. I love it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

VanBod1525 said:


> His nabuk is exactly like velvety suede. You do have to be sensible and protect it up front, before you use it. Marco recommended a kit and I've sprayed all my bags.I did get a mark on my ochre bag but the cleaner that came with the kit removed that. Dark blue won't show denim transfer (my ultimate fear) and of course, you do need to watch the weather so that you don't get the bag soaking wet. I love it!


Ooh, I've just picked up a couple of suede bags! What's the kit called the Marco recommended?


----------



## anabg

Wearing my mini zhoe in cobalt today. I think the leather is natural calf?  It feels the same as my Miss M.  I can't wait to get my Zhoe in black vachetta.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Wearing my mini zhoe in cobalt today. I think the leather is natural calf?  It feels the same as my Miss M.  I can't wait to get my Zhoe in black vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193713


This is such a great color. I love the mini Zhoe I have one in yellow nappa. Of course I can't remember the name of the leather but it is a bright yellow such a happy color. I also find the mini Zhoe fits what I need when I am carrying things like a small wallet, Cell phone, small makeup pouch, pen pouch and sunglasses.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Wearing my mini zhoe in cobalt today. I think the leather is natural calf?  It feels the same as my Miss M.  I can't wait to get my Zhoe in black vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193713


[emoji7]   I have her big sister! It's flat calf leather, which I love! Cobalt Zhoe was my first MM bag. She still looks new years later.


----------



## Aminu

anabg said:


> Wearing my mini zhoe in cobalt today. I think the leather is natural calf?  It feels the same as my Miss M.  I can't wait to get my Zhoe in black vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193713


Beautiful!  I've ordered a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb to use as an evening bag. I have no idea how long it's going to take Marco to process all our orders, but I cannot wait!


----------



## anabg

Aminu said:


> Beautiful! [emoji813] I've ordered a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb to use as an evening bag. I have no idea how long it's going to take Marco to process all our orders, but I cannot wait!


I am not familiar with that leather. Make sure to post pictures!


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> [emoji7]   I have her big sister! It's flat calf leather, which I love! Cobalt Zhoe was my first MM bag. She still looks new years later.


Thanks. I knew it was calf something.[emoji2].  Do you know of that the same leather Miss Ms are made with?  Or did I confuse 2 different leathers?


----------



## Aminu

anabg said:


> I am not familiar with that leather. Make sure to post pictures!


It was a special leather Marco sourced for my Divina Midi earlier this year (see Reference Pictures thread). I can't really compare it any of his other leathers because it was my first MM bag. I was so glad he had enough left over for the Mini Zhoe. I'll be sure to post a reveal of my last order. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> This is such a great color. I love the mini Zhoe I have one in yellow nappa. Of course I can't remember the name of the leather but it is a bright yellow such a happy color. I also find the mini Zhoe fits what I need when I am carrying things like a small wallet, Cell phone, small makeup pouch, pen pouch and sunglasses.



I carried a small wallet, round coin purse, cell phone, glasses, small hand sanitizer and a lipstick. But nothing felt cramped and there was still room to put stuff in the pockets.  Makes me think I can probably make the regular zhoe work for a weekday bag.


----------



## anabg

This is what I carried today.


----------



## anabg

This was my workbag this past week. I have a problem with blue. I have to stop myself all the time from buying blue bags. Midi Selene zip in Turquoise pebbled.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Thanks. I knew it was calf something.[emoji2].  Do you know of that the same leather Miss Ms are made with?  Or did I confuse 2 different leathers?


I believe the Miss M is made with pompei. Last year I asked about getting a bag made with flat calf, and Marina told me that Marco was no longer using flat calf - that he was using pompei instead. I only have a tiny sample in pompei, but it feels just as sturdy as flat calf. I guess I will find out how similar they are when I get my little Tulipano. [emoji7]


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> I believe the Miss M is made with pompei. Last year I asked about getting a bag made with flat calf, and Marina told me that Marco was no longer using flat calf - that he was using pompei instead. I only have a tiny sample in pompei, but it feels just as sturdy as flat calf. I guess I will find out how similar they are when I get my little Tulipano. [emoji7]



Hmm. Pompei was not around 3 years ago when I bought it... I might go back to the website and check. Hopefully it’s still up.

Ok. Went to the website. It was called natural flat calf.  So Pompei replaced that?  Interesting. I wonder if they are really similar.  Not getting something in Pompei is one of my regrets.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Thanks. I knew it was calf something.[emoji2].  Do you know of that the same leather Miss Ms are made with?  Or did I confuse 2 different leathers?





anabg said:


> Hmm. Pompei was not around 3 years ago when I bought it... I might go back to the website and check. Hopefully it’s still up.
> 
> Ok. Went to the we site. It was called natural flat calf.  So Pompei replaced that?  Interesting. I wonder if they are really similar.  Not getting something in Pompei is one of my regrets.


Your'e absolutely right! You wrote Miss M and and some how my mind went to Muse.  [emoji854]  they're not even close! Sorry about that! [emoji5]


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Your'e absolutely right! You wrote Miss M and and some how my mind went to Muse.  [emoji854]  they're not even close! Sorry about that! [emoji5]



Oh yes.. I totally get flat calf confused w nappa.  And yes my understanding was that Pompeii would replace flat calf.  Now I wish I had gotten eggplant Pompeii.  My friend has a little muse and the color is STUNNING.  I cannot order anything else... I cannot order anything else...I cannot...


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> I carried a small wallet, round coin purse, cell phone, glasses, small hand sanitizer and a lipstick. But nothing felt cramped and there was still room to put stuff in the pockets.  Makes me think I can probably make the regular zhoe work for a weekday bag.


In my regular Zhoe, I can fit my full size wallet, a pencil case, sunglasses, mini Penelope, cell, and keys. I could still fit in a second Penelope if needed. [emoji41]


----------



## anabg

Is he still unofficially taking orders?


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> This was my workbag this past week. I have a problem with blue. I have to stop myself all the time from buying blue bags. Midi Selene zip in Turquoise pebbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193848


You and me both! There are just too many gorgeous shades of blue out there! [emoji7]   turquoise midi Selene is lovely!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh yes.. I totally get flat calf confused w nappa.  And yes my understanding was that Pompeii would replace flat calf.  Now I wish I had gotten eggplant Pompeii.  My friend has a little muse and the color is STUNNING.  I cannot order anything else... I cannot order anything else...I cannot...


[emoji23] [emoji28] [emoji56] 

Me neither.... [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Is he still unofficially taking orders?


If you're interested in anything, it is worth emailing him. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> This was my workbag this past week. I have a problem with blue. I have to stop myself all the time from buying blue bags. Midi Selene zip in Turquoise pebbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4193848


Goes well with your rug[emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Is he still unofficially taking orders?


Yes he is still taking orders.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Yes he is still taking orders.





carterazo said:


> If you're interested in anything, it is worth emailing him. It doesn't hurt to ask.



I am on the fence.  Not sure about which bag but there are a couple of leathers I regret not buying. Pompei is one.


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Is he still unofficially taking orders?



I haven’t gotten my invoice yet. He said he got so many inquiries he couldn’t keep up. But I also asked about some leather. He even forgot to replied me even after he checked. I think he’s very busy.


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> I am on the fence.  Not sure about which bag but there are a couple of leathers I regret not buying. Pompei is one.



Is he really out of it? Or just some colors?


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I am on the fence.  Not sure about which bag but there are a couple of leathers I regret not buying. Pompei is one.


I have 4  bags in Pompei and I absolutely love the leather just stunning. I have amethyst, everose shimmer, sugar cane shimmer and bought my daughter a Tulipano in everose and sugar cane Pompei. All of them are amazing.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Is he really out of it? Or just some colors?


Just some colors. If you want a specific color leather ask him. If he doesn't have it get a group together of 4 and he will get the skin.


----------



## anabg

vink said:


> I haven’t gotten my invoice yet. He said he got so many inquiries he couldn’t keep up. But I also asked about some leather. He even forgot to replied me even after he checked. I think he’s very busy.


I am glad to see him busy like that.


----------



## eleanors36

My final MM tally is a Minerva, Modena, and Zhoe Legend in olive, chocolate, and black pebbled leather in that order.  All have gold hardware.  I really, really hope he can come back.  What a delight to work with him!


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> I believe the Miss M is made with pompei. Last year I asked about getting a bag made with flat calf, and Marina told me that Marco was no longer using flat calf - that he was using pompei instead. I only have a tiny sample in pompei, but it feels just as sturdy as flat calf. I guess I will find out how similar they are when I get my little Tulipano. [emoji7]



The original Miss M was made wit flat calf. I have it in Taupe flat calf from many years ago.


----------



## anabg

I really can't email him until I decide which bag. I really don't want to waste his time.


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> I really can't email him until I decide which bag. I really don't want to waste his time.



You can ask if he has the leather enough for bags you’re considering. Each bags require different amount of leather. It may help you decide easier if some bags may not make a cut due to amount of leather he has left.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> My final MM tally is a Minerva, Modena, and Zhoe Legend in olive, chocolate, and black pebbled leather in that order.  All have gold hardware.  I really, really hope he can come back.  What a delight to work with him!


Wow those sound amazing. I love my Zhoe Legends I have 2 of them. I think in black pebbled it will be amazing. I have a midi Selene in black pebbled and it is a such a great bag. You are getting some really lovely bags. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Wow those sound amazing. I love my Zhoe Legends I have 2 of them. I think in black pebbled it will be amazing. I have a midi Selene in black pebbled and it is a such a great bag. You are getting some really lovely bags. Can't wait to see them.



I always wanted a Zhoe Legend in either Black Vachetta or Black Pebbled Leather (w/marine lining, of course).


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I really can't email him until I decide which bag. I really don't want to waste his time.


I emailed him and asked him to help me choose a bag. I just could not make up my mind what bag I knew that I wanted Teal nappa but boy did I struggle with the style. Marco was great he convinced me that I should go with a Little Muse which I did. Of course I then went back for a midi Alexia and could not find a leather but with his help I eventual settled on caramel nappa and left the lining choice up to him as well as the hardware.
I the past I went against his recommendation when I was choosing a Little Tulipano in two colors fortunately I was doing an inner bag in one color and an outer bag in another color. I did not like my choice at all. Eventually I ordered another outer bag and now have 2 Little Tulipanos in single colors one in sugar cane pompei shimmer and one in Amethyst pompei. I thought I could mix and match them. I did not like the combination at all. Marco recommended silver pomei shimmer with the amethyst and that would have been a much better combination. He knows his leathers and based on what you order he gets to know what your tastes are. He has been amazing in his recommendations to me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Tankgirl said:


> I always wanted a Zhoe Legend in either Black Vachetta or Black Pebbled Leather (w/marine lining, of course).



A Legend in black vachetta with marine lining is exactly what I ordered as my last, last MM bag. Join me!  [emoji2]


----------



## Fendilover5

Ladies, I've put my order in but still having a tough time trying to decide wether to get a Rua Angelica in port Marino or in the Marine blue? I always wanted a bright blue bag, but I'm worried wether to play it safe with the port.  Both colors work with my wardrobe. I was actually thinking of getting the marine blue in the Angelica and a small bag in the port, maybe a panelope. Port looks insanely rich and beautiful in the Marino leather.   Is the Marine blue too bright for such a large bag?


----------



## carterazo

Fendilover5 said:


> Ladies, I've put my order in but still having a tough time trying to decide wether to get a Rua Angelica in port Marino or in the Marine blue? I always wanted a bright blue bag, but I'm worried wether to play it safe with the port.  Both colors work with my wardrobe. I was actually thinking of getting the marine blue in the Angelica and a small bag in the port, maybe a panelope. Port looks insanely rich and beautiful in the Marino leather.   Is the Marine blue too bright for such a large bag?


Marine blue is perfect for Angelica! Get the color you really want in the larger bag. You won't regret it. 

Are you referring to marine blue merinos? Just keep in mind that this leather is quite soft for a rather structured bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fendilover5 said:


> Ladies, I've put my order in but still having a tough time trying to decide wether to get a Rua Angelica in port Marino or in the Marine blue? I always wanted a bright blue bag, but I'm worried wether to play it safe with the port.  Both colors work with my wardrobe. I was actually thinking of getting the marine blue in the Angelica and a small bag in the port, maybe a panelope. Port looks insanely rich and beautiful in the Marino leather.   Is the Marine blue too bright for such a large bag?


I think someone upthread said port is unavailable. As mentioned merinos is a very soft leather that will slouch. Is that the look you’re going for?


----------



## Fendilover5

carterazo said:


> Marine blue is perfect for Angelica! Get the color you really want in the larger bag. You won't regret it.
> 
> Are you referring to marine blue merinos? Just keep in mind that this leather is quite soft for a rather structured bag.


Thank you for confirming that Marine Blue in Merino is a good choice. I've needed a large unstructured bag like the diorissimo in the peppebled calf, but not as nice since I'm planning to use it for howling kids stuff for a day out and for traveling by car and airports and we travel a lot. I don't think a more structured bag will fit these needs?


----------



## Fendilover5

Devyn Danielle said:


> I think someone upthread said port is unavailable. As mentioned merinos is a very soft leather that will slouch. Is that the look you’re going for?


My actual order is in Port, I'm now 2nd guessing my choice as I fell for Marine blue the first time I saw a swatch of it somewhere on this thread.  Also, I've always wanted a bright blue (but not too bright) large bag. If funds were unlimited I would get both colors, the port would be in reg Angelica.
I don't mind a slouchy bag, how much will it slouch? Will the bag just flop over? What would you recommend instead?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fendilover5 said:


> My actual order is in Port, I'm now 2nd guessing my choice as I fell for Marine blue the first time I saw a swatch of it somewhere on this thread.  Also, I've always wanted a bright blue (but not too bright) large bag. If funds were unlimited I would get both colors, the port would be in reg Angelica.
> I don't mind a slouchy bag, how much will it slouch? Will the bag just flop over? What would you recommend instead?



Yes, your Merinos bag will flop over. That is the nature of Merinos.
Pompei is great for structured bags, but I'm not sure what colors are available. I know marine blue was available in Pompeii at one time.  Vachetta is another stiff leather. Depending on the color, it can be a little more casual than Pompeii(and nappa) because some colors scratch easily(makes it look more worn like Frye bags). The only blue in vachetta is River blue which is a lot darker.  Nappa is also one a lot of the ladies like for structured bags. My one and only nappa bag is not structured, so I have no personal experience in that regard. Nappa has a slight Sheen, but it's not shiny in the least. Nappa easily works with a suit for the office or Jeans and a Tshirt .  Let us know what you end of going with!


----------



## Fendilover5

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, your Merinos bag will flop over. That is the nature of Merinos.
> Pompei is great for structured bags, but I'm not sure what colors are available. I know marine blue was available in Pompeii at one time.  Vachetta is another stiff leather. Depending on the color, it can be a little more casual than Pompeii(and nappa) because some colors scratch easily(makes it look more worn like Frye bags). The only blue in vachetta is River blue which is a lot darker.  Nappa is also one a lot of the ladies like for structured bags. My one and only nappa bag is not structured, so I have no personal experience in that regard. Nappa has a slight Sheen, but it's not shiny in the least. Nappa easily works with a suit for the office or Jeans and a Tshirt .  Let us know what you end of going with!


Thank you so much Devyn Danielle for your response and recommendations. I thought Marino is stiffer than Nappa? Isn't Nappa lamb skin?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fendilover5 said:


> Thank you so much Devyn Danielle for your response and recommendations. I thought Marino is stiffer than Nappa? Isn't Nappa lamb skin?


You're welcome. I think Marco describes Nappa as calf leather on his site. In any case, Merinos is definitely not stiffer than Nappa. I think Merinos may slouch the most of all the leathers( with the possible exception of nabuk and Tuscania-- I don't own either of those though). I wouldn't call Nappa stiff, but it definitely will hold it's shape better in a structured style than Merinos. Hopefully some of the ladies with Nappa structured bags will chime in on how well it keeps its structure long term.


----------



## pdxhb

Fendilover5 said:


> Thank you so much Devyn Danielle for your response and recommendations. I thought Marino is stiffer than Nappa? Isn't Nappa lamb skin?



Edit:
There is additional backing in some of the styles. It's worth asking Marco how much backing is in a Merinos Angelica to better understand just how floppy it will get - I know others have ordered that leather in that style.

I have two Midi Divinas in Nappa - one of them was purchased secondhand and still stands up nicely. The Nappa leather has a silky surface feel and a rich looking sheen, but it's not so soft that it flops. It will slouch and can take on surface marks - in my experience any wear on the surface is minimal but it's a smooth leather so you will see evidence of use just because there isn't any texture to hide that. It's a lovely leather.

If you like texture, the pebbled leather is also lovely and super durable; while it slouches and even can puddle a little, it offers less floppiness than Merinos. Personally I love them all, it just depends on what you are looking for. If there is any Aegean Blue Pebbled remaining or Blue Reef Nappa, I imagine either one could be a gorgeous bag in the Angelica - the Aegean Blue might be too light for you but among the pebbled blue options, it's really beautiful and fresh.


----------



## pdxhb

pdxhb said:


> nm


----------



## carterazo

Fendilover5 said:


> My actual order is in Port, I'm now 2nd guessing my choice as I fell for Marine blue the first time I saw a swatch of it somewhere on this thread.  Also, I've always wanted a bright blue (but not too bright) large bag. If funds were unlimited I would get both colors, the port would be in reg Angelica.
> I don't mind a slouchy bag, how much will it slouch? Will the bag just flop over? What would you recommend instead?


I have both nappa and merinos. Nappa will hold it's shape way more than merinos but still be flexibe. Nappa would be good for a structured bag that you don't want to be stiff. I would pick nappa over merinos for Angelica if you don't want it to flop over. I don't know if Marco has a similar blue in nappa, though. Just ask him, and he will tell you what he still has left. 

* Since you want to use this bag for travel, may I suggest pebbled leather in bluette? Marco's pebbled leather wears like iron and it would make a flexible bag. I think bluette is a bright blue, though maybe not as bright as marine. I could be wrong. Marco could tell you how they compare in hue, of course. 

Good luck finding the right leather and color!


----------



## Fendilover5

Wow! Thanks so much for that info, that is really helpful! That Aegean Blue is so pretty. I'm sure the pebbeled will not work for me simply because of the weight, I can't stand heavy bags anymore. I never knew that the Pompeii came in Marine Blue.
I'll ask Marco about the backing, but I'm not even sure if I even like the idea of a backing, I'm sure that will be extra weight. 
I'm going to ask if he has it in Pompeii with my second choice as the Blue Reef Nappa, I already feel bad about wasting his time as he must be swamped!
Thanks again!


Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, your Merinos bag will flop over. That is the nature of Merinos.
> Pompei is great for structured bags, but I'm not sure what colors are available. I know marine blue was available in Pompeii at one time.  Vachetta is another stiff leather. Depending on the color, it can be a little more casual than Pompeii(and nappa) because some colors scratch easily(makes it look more worn like Frye bags). The only blue in vachetta is River blue which is a lot darker.  Nappa is also one a lot of the ladies like for structured bags. My one and only nappa bag is not structured, so I have no personal experience in that regard. Nappa has a slight Sheen, but it's not shiny in the least. Nappa easily works with a suit for the office or Jeans and a Tshirt .  Let us know what you end of going with!





pdxhb said:


> Edit:
> There is additional backing in some of the styles. It's worth asking Marco how much backing is in a Merinos Angelica to better understand just how floppy it will get - I know others have ordered that leather in that style.
> 
> I have two Midi Divinas in Nappa - one of them was purchased secondhand and still stands up nicely. The Nappa leather has a silky surface feel and a rich looking sheen, but it's not so soft that it flops. It will slouch and can take on surface marks - in my experience any wear on the surface is minimal but it's a smooth leather so you will see evidence of use just because there isn't any texture to hide that. It's a lovely leather.
> 
> If you like texture, the pebbled leather is also lovely and super durable; while it slouches and even can puddle a little, it offers less floppiness than Merinos. Personally I love them all, it just depends on what you are looking for. If there is any Aegean Blue Pebbled remaining or Blue Reef Nappa, I imagine either one could be a gorgeous bag in the Angelica - the Aegean Blue might be too light for you but among the pebbled blue options, it's really beautiful and fresh.





pdxhb said:


> Edit:
> There is additional backing in some of the styles. It's worth asking Marco how much backing is in a Merinos Angelica to better understand just how floppy it will get - I know others have ordered that leather in that style.
> 
> I have two Midi Divinas in Nappa - one of them was purchased secondhand and still stands up nicely. The Nappa leather has a silky surface feel and a rich looking sheen, but it's not so soft that it flops. It will slouch and can take on surface marks - in my experience any wear on the surface is minimal but it's a smooth leather so you will see evidence of use just because there isn't any texture to hide that. It's a lovely leather.
> 
> If you like texture, the pebbled leather is also lovely and super durable; while it slouches and even can puddle a little, it offers less floppiness than Merinos. Personally I love them all, it just depends on what you are looking for. If there is any Aegean Blue Pebbled remaining or Blue Reef Nappa, I imagine either one could be a gorgeous bag in the Angelica - the Aegean Blue might be too light for you but among the pebbled blue options, it's really beautiful and fresh.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fendilover5 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for that info, that is really helpful! That Aegean Blue is so pretty. I'm sure the pebbeled will not work for me simply because of the weight, I can't stand heavy bags anymore. I never knew that the Pompeii came in Marine Blue.
> I'll ask Marco about the backing, but I'm not even sure if I even like the idea of a backing, I'm sure that will be extra weight.
> I'm going to ask if he has it in Pompeii with my second choice as the Blue Reef Nappa, I already feel bad about wasting his time as he must be swamped!
> Thanks again!


You know I may be thinking of bluette for Pompeii, not marine blue.


----------



## vink

Fendilover5 said:


> Ladies, I've put my order in but still having a tough time trying to decide wether to get a Rua Angelica in port Marino or in the Marine blue? I always wanted a bright blue bag, but I'm worried wether to play it safe with the port.  Both colors work with my wardrobe. I was actually thinking of getting the marine blue in the Angelica and a small bag in the port, maybe a panelope. Port looks insanely rich and beautiful in the Marino leather.   Is the Marine blue too bright for such a large bag?



Port merino is out. So, marine blue?


----------



## vink

Fendilover5 said:


> Wow! Thanks so much for that info, that is really helpful! That Aegean Blue is so pretty. I'm sure the pebbeled will not work for me simply because of the weight, I can't stand heavy bags anymore. I never knew that the Pompeii came in Marine Blue.
> I'll ask Marco about the backing, but I'm not even sure if I even like the idea of a backing, I'm sure that will be extra weight.
> I'm going to ask if he has it in Pompeii with my second choice as the Blue Reef Nappa, I already feel bad about wasting his time as he must be swamped!
> Thanks again!



I have an Angelica in Aegean pebble and it’s such a happy bag. It’ll slouch over time and give you the effect similar to Diorissimo. The weight of the normal Angelica isn’t so much. I don’t know about the Rua though.


----------



## mkpurselover

I have an Arianna in Aegean blue - love the color for spring and summer!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> You're welcome. I think Marco describes Nappa as calf leather on his site. In any case, Merinos is definitely not stiffer than Nappa. I think Merinos may slouch the most of all the leathers( with the possible exception of nabuk and Tuscania-- I don't own either of those though). I wouldn't call Nappa stiff, but it definitely will hold it's shape better in a structured style than Merinos. Hopefully some of the ladies with Nappa structured bags will chime in on how well it keeps its structure long term.


I have a number of nappa bags and have had them for some time they definitely hold their structure and do not flop over. I have a Zhoe in nappa and it is 4 years old and it has not lost its shape at all. Having said that I treat my bags reasonably well. I always stuff them with tissue paper and put them in their dustbags to keep them in good shape. I also have a midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa that is also close to 4 years old. The photos of the midi Soulmate is included and as you can see it is a little slouchy because of the style of the bag but not much after 4 years of use.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> View attachment 4195635
> View attachment 4195636
> 
> I have a number of nappa bags and have had them for some time they definitely hold their structure and do not flop over. I have a Zhoe in nappa and it is 4 years old and it has not lost its shape at all. Having said that I treat my bags reasonably well. I always stuff them with tissue paper and put them in their dustbags to keep them in good shape. I also have a midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa that is also close to 4 years old. The photos of the midi Soulmate is included and as you can see it is a little slouchy because of the style of the bag but not much after 4 years of use.


That is such a cute color. Perfect for a Midi Soulmate!


----------



## Fendilover5

I


vink said:


> I have an Angelica in Aegean pebble and it’s such a happy bag. It’ll slouch over time and give you the effect similar to Diorissimo. The weight of the normal Angelica isn’t so much. I don’t know about the Rua though.



Your Angelica sounds gorgeous! 
I also think the pebbled is more like the leather on the Diorissimo. I love the style of the Angelica and the Diorissimo and I really need a that style in my rotation especially in an extra large size as I have to carry a lot for my kids, so I have to keep leather weight in mind.  I'm leaning more towards the Nappa as the Blue Reef to my eye is closest to Marine Blue.


----------



## Fendilover5

Ha! My kids stuff, not my actual kids in the bag  


vink said:


> I have an Angelica in Aegean pebble and it’s such a happy bag. It’ll slouch over time and give you the effect similar to Diorissimo. The weight of the normal Angelica isn’t so much. I don’t know about the Rua though.



Your Angelica sounds gorgeous!
I also think the pebbled is more like the leather on the Diorissimo. I love the style of the Angelica and the Diorissimo and I really need a that style in my rotation especially in an extra large size as I have to carry a lot for my kids, so I have to keep leather weight in mind.  I'm leaning more towards the Nappa as the Blue Reef to my eye is closest to Marine Blue.


Fendilover5 said:


> I
> 
> 
> Your Angelica sounds gorgeous!
> I also think the pebbled is more like the leather on the Diorissimo. I love the style of the Angelica and the Diorissimo and I really need a that style in my rotation especially in an extra large size as I have to carry a lot for my kids, so I have to keep leather weight in mind.  I'm leaning more towards the Nappa as the Blue Reef to my eye is closest to Marine Blue.


----------



## Fendilover5

I obviously have no idea how to reply. Sorry ladies, I'm still new at this....
Mods, please delete.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> That is such a cute color. Perfect for a Midi Soulmate!


My favorite nappa that was a bespoke leather that Marco got me for this bag. I had 6 midi Soulmates this is the only one left. I gifted 3 to my daughter and a friend. I traded one for a Little Tulipano and I sold another one. This one is special because I love the leather so much.


----------



## Fendilover5

djfmn said:


> View attachment 4195635
> View attachment 4195636
> 
> I have a number of nappa bags and have had them for some time they definitely hold their structure and do not flop over. I have a Zhoe in nappa and it is 4 years old and it has not lost its shape at all. Having said that I treat my bags reasonably well. I always stuff them with tissue paper and put them in their dustbags to keep them in good shape. I also have a midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa that is also close to 4 years old. The photos of the midi Soulmate is included and as you can see it is a little slouchy because of the style of the bag but not much after 4 years of use.


I love your bag, such a pretty color with those black handles.


----------



## djfmn

Fendilover5 said:


> I love your bag, such a pretty color with those black handles.


It is a pretty color the handles are a dark chocolate brown. Lovely contrast.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a marine blue merinos Angelica I bought from carterazo and it stands up.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my newest Angelica. 
I think I'm falling for her.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4196201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my newest Angelica.
> I think I'm falling for her.


Soo pretty! [emoji7] 

Did you get it with a zipper and no middle compartment?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

NOPE!	 Original specs.  I’m actually coming to like it this way, as the things I carry fit in the center zip compartment.  Except my water bottle, which stays nicely in the bottom on one side, and I put my ipad on the other side if I need to carry it and I like it that the water and the ipad are separated by the middle compartment.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4196196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a marine blue merinos Angelica I bought from carterazo and it stands up.


I'm thinking Marco reinforced it? I bought it when he introduced merinos, so I had no idea what the leather would really be like. In contrast my Penelope midi is squishy soft. [emoji41]


----------



## Kylacove

I wonder how many orders Marco has received. It seems like most people are ordering multiple bags. He may have enough work for 2-3 months.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I wonder how many orders Marco has received. It seems like most people are ordering multiple bags. He may have enough work for 2-3 months.


I wonder about that as well. I have put my order way in the back of my mind and think it will be a nice Yule tide gift.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder about that as well. I have put my order way in the back of my mind and think it will be a nice Yule tide gift.


That’s how I am thinking about it too. Would rather there be no rush - my whole order is special bags I’ll be happy to receive whenever they are ready.


----------



## Kylacove

Maybe in that time Marco can figure out a way to reopen. This outpouring of love for his work might convince him to try again. We can hope.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> That’s how I am thinking about it too. Would rather there be no rush - my whole order is special bags I’ll be happy to receive whenever they are ready.


I don't want him to rush because any mistakes, etc., we will just have to live with.


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> I wonder how many orders Marco has received. It seems like most people are ordering multiple bags. He may have enough work for 2-3 months.


Agree, I kinda expect to get my bags in December, figuring he has a massive order within a short time frame.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> That’s how I am thinking about it too. Would rather there be no rush - my whole order is special bags I’ll be happy to receive whenever they are ready.


Same for me!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't want him to rush because any mistakes, etc., we will just have to live with.


I told him not to rush with my bags whenever they get to me they get to me. I said I did not mind being last in the queue to get my bags.


----------



## HermesHope

So happy and yet a bit sad that my last order from Marco arrived today. It was part of this final sale, so I am pleased that it arrived so quickly. Midi Muse in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a Polsino cuff in teal diamond. There was one mistake: the lining should have been dark blue, rather than dark grey, but I don’t mind.


----------



## TotinScience

HermesHope said:


> So happy and yet a bit sad that my last order from Marco arrived today. It was part of this final sale, so I am pleased that it arrived so quickly. Midi Muse in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a Polsino cuff in teal diamond. There was one mistake: the lining should have been dark blue, rather than dark grey, but I don’t mind.
> 
> View attachment 4197326
> View attachment 4197327


your bag/scarf game is 150%!!! 
Question: did you get any notification about your order status or the box just showed up at your doorstep?


----------



## HermesHope

TotinScience said:


> your bag/scarf game is 150%!!!
> Question: did you get any notification about your order status or the box just showed up at your doorstep?



I only got a notification from the delivery company a few minutes before the parcel arrived. Nothing from Massaccesi.


----------



## bonniekir

With a heavy heart these are my final orders. I started this thread 4 yrs ago and have enjoyed every single bag from MM! I was as many of you anticipating new models and leathers this season.
So: Aquila Victoria in Dark Grey, Orange and Dark Brown.
Pompei Tulipano small in Dark Grey, Dark Orange ( one coloured bags) and there was just enough Pompei Black to produce an inner Tulipano. I think these 3 colours will mix well 
Cardholder in Carmine and Blue Iris Verona
Penny messenger in Amethyst Verona

So many more bags crossed my mind , which I would have loved to tried, but too little time to decide. So I went with models I knew except the Cardholder! I have been using the BE Pewter small  cardholder for yrs and yrs, time to try a new model..
I have had several brands of bags but the best dogproof bags have come from the workshop of MM!
I certainly hope and wish the best for Marco and perhaps MM will surface in the future! 
When these bags will arrive , I don’t know, but surely the atelier is swamped with orders...and this is fine by me!

PM Currently the Calista is my choise, but when the weather changes, I tend to use a bag that will keep out rain and snow!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

HermesHope said:


> I only got a notification from the delivery company a few minutes before the parcel arrived. Nothing from Massaccesi.


That’s different. Last time I got a text the day before. Hoping I get a heads up text this time. That’s awesome that you received it so quickly. I am impatiently waiting!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> your bag/scarf game is 150%!!!
> Question: did you get any notification about your order status or the box just showed up at your doorstep?



That’s so fast!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> With a heavy heart these are my final orders. I started this thread 4 yrs ago and have enjoyed every single bag from MM! I was as many of you anticipating new models and leathers this season.
> So: Aquila Victoria in Dark Grey, Orange and Dark Brown.
> Pompei Tulipano small in Dark Grey, Dark Orange ( one coloured bags) and there was just enough Pompei Black to produce an inner Tulipano. I think these 3 colours will mix well
> Cardholder in Carmine and Blue Iris Verona
> Penny messenger in Amethyst Verona
> 
> So many more bags crossed my mind , which I would have loved to tried, but too little time to decide. So I went with models I knew except the Cardholder! I have been using the BE Pewter small  cardholder for yrs and yrs, time to try a new model..
> I have had several brands of bags but the best dogproof bags have come from the workshop of MM!
> I certainly hope and wish the best for Marco and perhaps MM will surface in the future!
> When these bags will arrive , I don’t know, but surely the atelier is swamped with orders...and this is fine by me!
> 
> PM Currently the Calista is my choise, but when the weather changes, I tend to use a bag that will keep out rain and snow!


Oh bon,  I almost cried with your post! Thank you for starting this thread way back when. It is what alerted me to where the lovely BE ladies were and made me fall in love with Marco. 
You ordered some beautiful things. I almost got a cardholder myself, but I have spent way too much $ on this final sale. [emoji56] I'll wait patiently to see your last purchase. You have an amazing MM collection. I hope you continue posting pics of your bags. [emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> So happy and yet a bit sad that my last order from Marco arrived today. It was part of this final sale, so I am pleased that it arrived so quickly. Midi Muse in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a Polsino cuff in teal diamond. There was one mistake: the lining should have been dark blue, rather than dark grey, but I don’t mind.
> 
> View attachment 4197326
> View attachment 4197327


I'm drooling with your Muse/scarf combo. [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]   
You got two beautiful items from the final sale. Congrats!


----------



## vink

HermesHope said:


> I only got a notification from the delivery company a few minutes before the parcel arrived. Nothing from Massaccesi.



Is he still using TNT? Coz every time when he ship, I’ll get tracking from TNT and they’ll call me before delivery (since I’ll have to pay tax and duties), but this time, as I’m still waiting for bags from other sales which I asked him to hold until now that I’m back from my trips, there’s still no notification in my mail box.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> With a heavy heart these are my final orders. I started this thread 4 yrs ago and have enjoyed every single bag from MM! I was as many of you anticipating new models and leathers this season.
> So: Aquila Victoria in Dark Grey, Orange and Dark Brown.
> Pompei Tulipano small in Dark Grey, Dark Orange ( one coloured bags) and there was just enough Pompei Black to produce an inner Tulipano. I think these 3 colours will mix well
> Cardholder in Carmine and Blue Iris Verona
> Penny messenger in Amethyst Verona
> 
> So many more bags crossed my mind , which I would have loved to tried, but too little time to decide. So I went with models I knew except the Cardholder! I have been using the BE Pewter small  cardholder for yrs and yrs, time to try a new model..
> I have had several brands of bags but the best dogproof bags have come from the workshop of MM!
> I certainly hope and wish the best for Marco and perhaps MM will surface in the future!
> When these bags will arrive , I don’t know, but surely the atelier is swamped with orders...and this is fine by me!
> 
> PM Currently the Calista is my choise, but when the weather changes, I tend to use a bag that will keep out rain and snow!



Yes, your Calistas are an inspiration.  Thanks to you, I have three of them.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Oh bon,  I almost cried with your post! Thank you for starting this thread way back when. It is what alerted me to where the lovely BE ladies were and made me fall in love with Marco.
> You ordered some beautiful things. I almost got a cardholder myself, but I have spent way too much $ on this final sale. [emoji56] I'll wait patiently to see your last purchase. You have an amazing MM collection. I hope you continue posting pics of your bags. [emoji177]



Thank you carterazo! Yes, we did have a lot of fun in the BE days, and I was beginning to get a similar feeling here! Plus the MM bags are way more cheaper the the BE bags !! And no change in the great quality!!
I have more models, I would have loved to have tried...  I so wish I could have taken more pics of my MM bags, but need to wait till my hand has been operated.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> With a heavy heart these are my final orders. I started this thread 4 yrs ago and have enjoyed every single bag from MM! I was as many of you anticipating new models and leathers this season.
> So: Aquila Victoria in Dark Grey, Orange and Dark Brown.
> Pompei Tulipano small in Dark Grey, Dark Orange ( one coloured bags) and there was just enough Pompei Black to produce an inner Tulipano. I think these 3 colours will mix well
> Cardholder in Carmine and Blue Iris Verona
> Penny messenger in Amethyst Verona
> 
> So many more bags crossed my mind , which I would have loved to tried, but too little time to decide. So I went with models I knew except the Cardholder! I have been using the BE Pewter small  cardholder for yrs and yrs, time to try a new model..
> I have had several brands of bags but the best dogproof bags have come from the workshop of MM!
> I certainly hope and wish the best for Marco and perhaps MM will surface in the future!
> When these bags will arrive , I don’t know, but surely the atelier is swamped with orders...and this is fine by me!
> 
> PM Currently the Calista is my choise, but when the weather changes, I tend to use a bag that will keep out rain and snow!


What gorgeous selections! Can’t wait to see how these look. 

I’ve been along for the ride, reading this thread and participating from time to time - always enjoying so very much the kind community around Marco’s work. It really is unique in the world of handbags. There should be a lot to share for quite a while. At least I very much hope that’s the case.


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> What gorgeous selections! Can’t wait to see how these look.
> 
> I’ve been along for the ride, reading this thread and participating from time to time - always enjoying so very much the kind community around Marco’s work. It really is unique in the world of handbags. There should be a lot to share for quite a while. At least I very much hope that’s the case.



Thank you pdxhb! You are so right! This is something unique, and I so wish MM will relaunch


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> With a heavy heart these are my final orders. I started this thread 4 yrs ago and have enjoyed every single bag from MM! I was as many of you anticipating new models and leathers this season.
> So: Aquila Victoria in Dark Grey, Orange and Dark Brown.
> Pompei Tulipano small in Dark Grey, Dark Orange ( one coloured bags) and there was just enough Pompei Black to produce an inner Tulipano. I think these 3 colours will mix well
> Cardholder in Carmine and Blue Iris Verona
> Penny messenger in Amethyst Verona
> 
> So many more bags crossed my mind , which I would have loved to tried, but too little time to decide. So I went with models I knew except the Cardholder! I have been using the BE Pewter small  cardholder for yrs and yrs, time to try a new model..
> I have had several brands of bags but the best dogproof bags have come from the workshop of MM!
> I certainly hope and wish the best for Marco and perhaps MM will surface in the future!
> When these bags will arrive , I don’t know, but surely the atelier is swamped with orders...and this is fine by me!
> 
> PM Currently the Calista is my choise, but when the weather changes, I tend to use a bag that will keep out rain and snow!


And 1400+ pages later here we are.  I was one of those who bought a bag and carried it with every outfit until it fell apart. Now thanks to you (and TPF) I have some nice bag “friends” and have a beautiful selection of handbags in my closet.  Just for fun I am curiuos to see how many MM’s we all have in our closets.  I will start.  I now have 14 handbags, 2 Penny’s which I do not count as a full bag ( lol) and 3 Penny midis.  
I have gifted at least three to my daughter.  So I suppose my total count would be 21 total.


----------



## Kylacove

I missed out on BE so I was glad to find MM earlier this year. Will enjoy the lovely bags Marco made for me. It felt like true luxury to have interaction with the actual designer and have a bag made to your specifications.


----------



## starkfan

Talk about bittersweet -- I used my Alexia Midi recently when I met up with a group of girlfriends, and some of them complimented the colour (dark green vacchetta) and the shape. One of them even expressed interest in the larger sized Alexia for a future purchase, but that conversation got curtailed quickly enough when I broke the news that MM was closing shop... 

Using this bag again, I'm _definitely_ glad I switched my final order from another Penelope Messenger to my second Alexia Midi, though -- this style is definitely unique, and showcases the fabulous leathers so well!  (Thanks again to @tenKrat and @vink for that nudge that I needed to change my final order! )


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> And 1400+ pages later here we are.  I was one of those who bought a bag and carried it with every outfit until it fell apart. Now thanks to you (and TPF) I have some nice bag “friends” and have a beautiful selection of handbags in my closet.  Just for fun I am curiuos to see how many MM’s we all have in our closets.  I will start.  I now have 14 handbags, 2 Penny’s which I do not count as a full bag ( lol) and 3 Penny midis.
> I have gifted at least three to my daughter.  So I suppose my total count would be 21 total.


Once I receive my final order, my total MM tally will be:
- 4 Penelope Messengers
- 2 Zhoe Legends
- 2 Alexia Midis
- 1 Modena
- 1 Little Muse
- 3 Penelopes
- 2 Penelope Midis (1 modified to add a crossbody strap)
- 1 Flora
- 1 cardholder
- 2 tassels
Everything from the Penelopes and downwards, I consider as SLGs, though  So that's 10 MMs and an assortment of SLGs, which is quite a bit of damage done in just about a year...!!  But there have definitely been some really special bags and leathers in the past year of MM madness, and overall, I've definitely checked off some bag/leather wants from Marco's offerings...


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> your bag/scarf game is 150%!!!
> Question: did you get any notification about your order status or the box just showed up at your doorstep?


No notifications from MM for my past orders, although I do get notifications from the carrier (by email when it was TNT, by text message now that Marco has changed to using FedEx). The notifications usually come maybe 2 or 3 days before delivery (though it could be that it takes longer for them to ship to Asia than to the US).



vink said:


> Is he still using TNT? Coz every time when he ship, I’ll get tracking from TNT and they’ll call me before delivery (since I’ll have to pay tax and duties), but this time, as I’m still waiting for bags from other sales which I asked him to hold until now that I’m back from my trips, there’s still no notification in my mail box.


@vink, I think he switched to FedEx maybe 2 or 3 months ago, even for deliveries to SEA. I've been getting text message notifications from FedEx instead of email notifications when Marco ships. As for duties, FedEx doesn't seem to call the recipients before delivery like TNT sometimes did for me -- for my past two deliveries from FedEx, I've instead been getting a snail mail bill for the customs duties that are payable (usually arriving around a week after the package is actually delivered).


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> Once I receive my final order, my total MM tally will be:
> - 4 Penelope Messengers
> - 2 Zhoe Legends
> - 2 Alexia Midis
> - 1 Modena
> - 1 Little Muse
> - 3 Penelopes
> - 2 Penelope Midis (1 modified to add a crossbody strap)
> - 1 Flora
> - 1 cardholder
> - 2 tassels
> Everything from the Penelopes and downwards, I consider as SLGs, though  So that's 10 MMs and an assortment of SLGs, which is quite a bit of damage done in just about a year...!!  But there have definitely been some really special bags and leathers in the past year of MM madness, and overall, I've definitely checked off some bag/leather wants from Marco's offerings...


LOL I have always claimed that anything the size of a Penelope or smaller is NOT a bag!  And I did mine in 1.5 years which is rather sobering when written down, lol.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> I missed out on BE so I was glad to find MM earlier this year. Will enjoy the lovely bags Marco made for me. It felt like true luxury to have interaction with the actual designer and have a bag made to your specifications.


I was just thinking this - it's such a rare service. At this price point, I can only think of Laurel Dasso for interactions with the designer for a custom bag for the mid hundreds range. Custom LV, Goyard, etc are $xxxx+ and I don't think you get to talk to the house designer personally? Haute couture is another instance of custom + personal interaction and collaboration with the designer, but haute couture is for clothes and costs $x,xxx-$xx,xxx+. MM had a great unique business going on.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was just thinking this - it's such a rare service. At this price point, I can only think of Laurel Dasso for interactions with the designer for a custom bag for the mid hundreds range. Custom LV, Goyard, etc are $xxxx+ and I don't think you get to talk to the house designer personally? Haute couture is another instance of custom + personal interaction and collaboration with the designer, but haute couture is for clothes and costs $x,xxx-$xx,xxx+. MM had a great unique business going on.


He did indeed which may be why he is not in business, trying to give quality products at a reasonable price and doing it with limited employees. It was all to our benefit, but he on more than one occasion hinted to me in some emails that he was not making any money? I feel so bad for him.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> So happy and yet a bit sad that my last order from Marco arrived today. It was part of this final sale, so I am pleased that it arrived so quickly. Midi Muse in bluette pompei with light gold hardware and a Polsino cuff in teal diamond. There was one mistake: the lining should have been dark blue, rather than dark grey, but I don’t mind.
> 
> View attachment 4197326
> View attachment 4197327


Your bag is gorgeous. I love the leather perfect. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> And 1400+ pages later here we are.  I was one of those who bought a bag and carried it with every outfit until it fell apart. Now thanks to you (and TPF) I have some nice bag “friends” and have a beautiful selection of handbags in my closet.  Just for fun I am curiuos to see how many MM’s we all have in our closets.  I will start.  I now have 14 handbags, 2 Penny’s which I do not count as a full bag ( lol) and 3 Penny midis.
> I have gifted at least three to my daughter.  So I suppose my total count would be 21 total.


Oh I would love pictures too of everyone's collection...not sure if here or we should revive this thread? (the Che Famiglia pics of your MM family: https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/886161/

Oh, I both can't wait and am bittersweet about my final sale order...


----------



## djfmn

I was a BE bag person who switched over to MM with Bonnie along with many other ladies on this forum. I have bought about 40 MM bags over the past 4 years. 2 Aphrodites, 4 midi Selenes, 6 Midi Soulmates, 4 Phoebe's, 1 Stella, 1 Diva, 1 midi Sabrina, 1 Daphne, 2 Angelicas, 7 Zhoe's (2 mini, 3 regular and 2 Legends) 2 Penelope's, 3 Little Tulipanos, 2 Auras, 2 Little Muse, 1 Tulipano and a midi Alexia. I have gifted a number of them to my daughter and friends. Traded 1 and sold 2. I have kept 27 although I do have 2 Penelope's and 2 Phoebe's and those don't count as bags [emoji6] do they!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?


Not sure yet. I am hoping he reopens at some point. I have looked at Arayla and some of their bags look interesting. I know I am probably going to offend some of their supporters but I find their marketing/pricing somewhat deceptive. They have a base price but I have yet to see how you can purchase a bag at that price. Even if you select a standard bag. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong but whenever  I price a base bag it is much higher than the base with no bespoke add on. I have found this to be somewhat off putting. Maybe I have been spoiled but I know what MM bags are going to cost even with all the changes and additions.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Not sure yet. I am hoping he reopens at some point. I have looked at Arayla and some of their bags look interesting. I know I am probably going to offend some of their supporters but I find their marketing/pricing somewhat deceptive. They have a base price but I have yet to see how you can purchase a bag at that price. Even if you select a standard bag. I am not sure if I am doing something wrong but whenever  I price a base bag it is much higher than the base with no bespoke add on. I have found this to be somewhat off putting. Maybe I have been spoiled but I know what MM bags are going to cost even with all the changes and additions.



Yes several have complained about that. Apparently they are so small that if they have to purchase leather for only one bag, the material and the labor are more expensive.   Really strange marketing. I have only bought sample and sale bags. But the quality of the leather is really nice and the Harlows are so darn comfortable and easy to access your items from even though they are a puddle of leather. I who hated hobo bags have two Harlows ,lol.


----------



## carterazo

After all is said and done and I get my final order, I will have:
1 midi Sabrina
1 midi Selene
1 Daphne
2 Zhoes
1 Zhoe legend
1 Sienna
1 Little Miss M
1 Little Muse
1 midi Alexia
1 little Tulipano interior
4 Penelopes
2 midi Penelopes
5 little Penelopes
2 Phoebes
1 Flora
1 tassel
I also rehomed 1 Calista, 1 Angelica, and 1 Zhoe legend. I regret letting go one of them. [emoji45]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Which one do you regret?  If it’s the angelica, it might be on ebay now.



carterazo said:


> After all is said and done and I get my final order, I will have:
> 1 midi Sabrina
> 1 midi Selene
> 1 Daphne
> 2 Zhoes
> 1 Zhoe legend
> 1 Sienna
> 1 Little Miss M
> 1 Little Muse
> 1 midi Alexia
> 1 little Tulipano interior
> 4 Penelopes
> 2 midi Penelopes
> 5 little Penelopes
> 2 Phoebes
> 1 Flora
> 1 tassel
> I also rehomed 1 Calista, 1 Angelica, and 1 Zhoe legend. I regret letting go one of them. [emoji45]


----------



## jaspearl

I find that MM offers us a lot of bag designs and almost anything can be customised. I haven't seen any other shops that offer customisation to the degree that Marco does? 
I think there are some on Etsy but they don't have so many designs for me to alter. 
I can't design my own bag. But show me a bag and i can tell you what i would like to change about it! [emoji38]
I really hope Marco finds a way to resume his business! 
I only just discovered this thread in April!


----------



## starkfan

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?


TBH, before I started with my first Massaccesi, I was meant to be slowing _way_ down on buying handbags!  I have _faaaaar_ too many in my collection now after all the MMs, and am trying to get started on downsizing the total collection... (I think you posed a question earlier, before the news about MM closing, on our bag-buying 'journeys' too -- I may revive that question to add in my 2 cents on that!)

So there may not be many purchases in my future, but the brands/styles I've otherwise been shopping in the past year or two have largely been from the premier designers -- Loewe, BV, and Givenchy too... On the contemporary side, Polene has also been catching my eye, though I've yet to be able to justify adding a bag from them (see above re: gigantic collection! ). I'm hoping to consider myself bag content soon, but if I do get tempted to shop for anything else moving forward, the likely suspects are probably Polene, BV or Loewe... (I recently bought my second BV, in fact! Another reason why I'm beyond banned, lol) 

Arayla's leathers do make me curious about them, although the price point, and that the current styles don't really pique my interest too much, have prevented me from trying them out so far...


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?



I have worked myself through lots ofhighend designer brands. Hermes.. too heavy, Dior saddlebags also too heavy, Bal day bags and this just for their lovely colours, not enoughspace plus shoulder worn, Givenchy.. their models looked weird on me etc. and finally I settled with BV.. I thought.. lol.. but not in a household with multible dogs! The suede lining just got too nasty whendogs tried to figure out what was inside! So I found BE.. perfect! The liningswere easy to clean and the models offered were different enough to please me as well as the price. You just cannot imagine how much I spent on something as simple as bags 
And now finally MM..I could ask Marco to make mine just like I wanted!!
I know that Marco had in mind to reintroduce some perfect leathers , and perhaps in the future this will be possible. BE friends will know the leather  called sheen.. a DIL of mine still has only one in the model called Hold me in Fuchsia, but used every single day, and now for 11 yrs. Only the lining at the handles are a bit frayed, but the leather itself is perfect! I would look and check what models are offered in BE.

My edit: I do not wish to offend anybody with my remarks re bag brands..this note is only how I feel personally! When i started here on tpf I realised how expensive and sought after some bags were.. my grandmother left me bags in Hermes and Lanvin.. the Hermes were reptile bags!! I just could not take this in my mind, so I donated them to the homeless..lol


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I have worked myself through lots ofhighend designer brands. Hermes.. too heavy, Dior saddlebags also too heavy, Bal day bags and this just for their lovely colours, not enoughspace plus shoulder worn, Givenchy.. their models looked weird on me etc. and finally I settled with BV.. I thought.. lol.. but not in a household with multible dogs! The suede lining just got too nasty whendogs tried to figure out what was inside! So I found BE.. perfect! The liningswere easy to clean and the models offered were different enough to please me as well as the price. You just cannot imagine how much I spent on something as simple as bags
> And now finally MM..I could ask Marco to make mine just like I wanted!!
> I know that Marco had in mind to reintroduce some perfect leathers , and perhaps in the future this will be possible. BE friends will know the leather  called sheen.. a DIL of mine still has only one in the model called Hold me in Fuchsia, but used every single day, and now for 11 yrs. Only the lining at the handles are a bit frayed, but the leather itself is perfect! I would look and check what models are offered in BE.
> 
> My edit: I do not wish to offend anybody with my remarks re bag brands..this note is only how I feel personally! When i started here on tpf I realised how expensive and sought after some bags were.. my grandmother left me bags in Hermes and Lanvin.. the Hermes were reptile bags!! I just could not take this in my mind, so I donated them to the homeless..lol


Thanks Bonnie. The only “premier” bags I have are one  Proenza Schouler PS1 and the Bottega Veneta bag I got yesterday, both pre loved.  I am delighted with both of these (got them for good prices) but both are unique and I would not want duplcate styles. I have enough bags for  a lifetime thanks to Marco. But I know in a year I will want to trade or sell.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?



I've had my eye on Polene, Cellerini, and Pickett UK. One of my long-standing wishlist items is a BV Cervo Hobo, but it's definitely not a *need* if you know what I mean. 
I currently have two Arayla Hepburns - they are beautifully designed and made, but overall the line is too limited in variety of leather selections and styles to really captivate me.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I've had my eye on Polene, Cellerini, and Pickett UK. One of my long-standing wishlist items is a BV Cervo Hobo, but it's definitely not a *need* if you know what I mean.
> I currently have two Arayla Hepburns - they are beautifully designed and made, but overall the line is too limited in variety of leather selections and styles to really captivate me.


I likewise have eyed Polene. I was captivated by the Mansur lady bag but did not want to spend that much, which led me to the same bag by Polene, which led me to TPF which led me to MM.  A fun journey.  I love the Number 2 Polene but already have a Boston style bag.  Plus I read that it is pretty rigid and I don’t like a structured bag  bangng against my hip. I  have never mastered the elbow carry. I always feel like an old lady which is absurd because I am one! But my daughter tells me I have still got it, lol. She lies.


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> I find that MM offers us a lot of bag designs and almost anything can be customised. I haven't seen any other shops that offer customisation to the degree that Marco does?
> I think there are some on Etsy but they don't have so many designs for me to alter.
> I can't design my own bag. But show me a bag and i can tell you what i would like to change about it! [emoji38]
> I really hope Marco finds a way to resume his business!
> I only just discovered this thread in April!


We are all hoping that.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> No notifications from MM for my past orders, although I do get notifications from the carrier (by email when it was TNT, by text message now that Marco has changed to using FedEx). The notifications usually come maybe 2 or 3 days before delivery (though it could be that it takes longer for them to ship to Asia than to the US).
> 
> 
> @vink, I think he switched to FedEx maybe 2 or 3 months ago, even for deliveries to SEA. I've been getting text message notifications from FedEx instead of email notifications when Marco ships. As for duties, FedEx doesn't seem to call the recipients before delivery like TNT sometimes did for me -- for my past two deliveries from FedEx, I've instead been getting a snail mail bill for the customs duties that are payable (usually arriving around a week after the package is actually delivered).



Thanks! Um... I’ve never got Fedex before. It was DHL and TNT and they always call in advance because I always have to pay duties. [emoji28] I hope they let me know if they’re coming.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> He did indeed which may be why he is not in business, trying to give quality products at a reasonable price and doing it with limited employees. It was all to our benefit, but he on more than one occasion hinted to me in some emails that he was not making any money? I feel so bad for him.



Not enough orders to keep it afloat, I guess. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?



Normally, I’m a Chanel girl, but I’ve been buying from them less and less. (I hate their prices) I’m also into local designers. (https://vierabyragazze.com/ ,  https://www.theorem-style.com/bags  ,   https://m.facebook.com/someonesbag/ ,   https://www.mostory.co/   are my favorite local brands. Until then, perhaps my money will go to them.) I hope Marco will reopen his shop again though.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks Bonnie. The only “premier” bags I have are one  Proenza Schouler PS1 and the Bottega Veneta bag I got yesterday, both pre loved.  I am delighted with both of these (got them for good prices) but both are unique and I would not want duplcate styles. I have enough bags for  a lifetime thanks to Marco. But I know in a year I will want to trade or sell.



Well, this was what I felt comfortable with my BE bags.. they were not too expensive so the loss would be minimal! And with the MM bags, well the price already is so low, that I can’t imagine a huge loss! My Hermes and especiallyGivenchy bags the loss was rather high.. but bags are meant to be worn? Right? And not made of gold.. lol


----------



## vink

I take this out for today’s party. We are celebrating a birthday for two of our long-time staff and a departure of one. I don’t want to see her go, but she’s getting divorced from her abusive husband and can’t stay here for fear that he’ll keep coming around playing mind game with her so she’s moving back to her hometown to stay with her family. 

I take out the only Little Valerie I keep. A blush Pompeii with GHW and light fuchsia lining. I think it’s patina a bit, the leather is getting much better than when I first got it. When I placed this order, I also had a Sugarcane Pompeii and Cherry red Nappa which I gave them both away. I’m not sorry for doing that, but I hope both my nieces take good care of them.


----------



## vink

And here’re my stock for MM without the last order and everything between waiting for delivery. 

Bags 
2 Aura 
3 Selene 
3 Selene Midi 
1 Selene zip midi
1 Calista 
1 Angelica 
1 Theia Midi 
1 Theia 
1 little Valerie 
1 Juliet 
2 Stella 



SLG
2 Penelope midi
2 mini Penelope 
2 Tassels 
2 bags straps 


And I still have more waiting to be dispatched from Marco. [emoji23][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] I got it baaaaad.  [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## vink

Oh! I didn’t count that I also gave away 
1 Selene Midi and 
2 little Valerie. 

I got a Minerva mini from the BST and gave that one away, too. [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I take this out for today’s party. We are celebrating a birthday for two of our long-time staff and a departure of one. I don’t want to see her go, but she’s getting divorced from her abusive husband and can’t stay here for fear that he’ll keep coming around playing mind game with her so she’s moving back to her hometown to stay with her family.
> 
> I take out the only Little Valerie I keep. A blush Pompeii with GHW and light fuchsia lining. I think it’s patina a bit, the leather is getting much better than when I first got it. When I placed this order, I also had a Sugarcane Pompeii and Cherry red Nappa which I gave them both away. I’m not sorry for doing that, but I hope both my nieces take good care of them.
> 
> View attachment 4198306



The blush is gorgeous!! I am a bit sad re my hardheaded dogs, but hey.. they are part of my family so everything needs to be investigated!
And allthough the larger bags are used as a pillow, I can vouch the bags can take this .. lol Unfortunately too light coloured bags will show the closer inspection so I tend to chose 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the darker colours! This is my big baby boy..he will inspect everything!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Well, this was what I felt comfortable with my BE bags.. they were not too expensive so the loss would be minimal! And with the MM bags, well the price already is so low, that I can’t imagine a huge loss! My Hermes and especiallyGivenchy bags the loss was rather high.. but bags are meant to be worn? Right? And not made of gold.. lol


Absolutely.  I wear mine and am cognizant of where I put it down or if I have lotion on my hands, etc.  But other than being careful, I use them and enjoy them.  Yesterday I gifted a bag to one of my daughter's friends who will probably never be as blessed as I am in being able to purchase luxury items. She was absolutely thrilled beyond words. It humbled me and reminded me that these are material things, to be used, not worshiped.  So I enjoy mine to the max.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> The blush is gorgeous!! I am a bit sad re my hardheaded dogs, but hey.. they are part of my family so everything needs to be investigated!
> And allthough the larger bags are used as a pillow, I can vouch the bags can take this .. lol Unfortunately too light coloured bags will show the closer inspection so I tend to chose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the darker colours! This is my big baby boy..he will inspect everything!!


He is beautiful. I am such a dog lover, but mine weighs 9 pounds, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Normally, I’m a Chanel girl, but I’ve been buying from them less and less. (I hate their prices) I’m also into local designers. (https://vierabyragazze.com/ ,  https://www.theorem-style.com/bags  ,   https://m.facebook.com/someonesbag/ ,   https://www.mostory.co/   are my favorite local brands. Until then, perhaps my money will go to them.) I hope Marco will reopen his shop again though.


Thanks I will check this out!!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I take this out for today’s party. We are celebrating a birthday for two of our long-time staff and a departure of one. I don’t want to see her go, but she’s getting divorced from her abusive husband and can’t stay here for fear that he’ll keep coming around playing mind game with her so she’s moving back to her hometown to stay with her family.
> 
> I take out the only Little Valerie I keep. A blush Pompeii with GHW and light fuchsia lining. I think it’s patina a bit, the leather is getting much better than when I first got it. When I placed this order, I also had a Sugarcane Pompeii and Cherry red Nappa which I gave them both away. I’m not sorry for doing that, but I hope both my nieces take good care of them.
> 
> View attachment 4198306


Gosh, I love your bag. I got the large one. I think I felt obligated to because I was the one who initially approached him about doing a satchel type style. I wish I had gotten the small one.  

I keep thinking I will sell or trade it,  but it is just so darn beautiful in that dark green vacchetta I cannot pull the trigger. Maybe I should just keep it and not feel bad about only carrying it occasionally.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> He is beautiful. I am such a dog lover, but mine weighs 9 pounds, lol.



OMG! 9 pounds.. Bayo is 110 pounds and is rawfed with 3.7 pounds meat and offal a dayLol!!
Doyou have apic of your dog?


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Oh bon,  I almost cried with your post! Thank you for starting this thread way back when. It is what alerted me to where the lovely BE ladies were and made me fall in love with Marco.
> You ordered some beautiful things. I almost got a cardholder myself, but I have spent way too much $ on this final sale. [emoji56] I'll wait patiently to see your last purchase. You have an amazing MM collection. I hope you continue posting pics of your bags. [emoji177]



Agree 100 percent!  Your thread was what helped me find MM and all you wonderful ladies.  Spent too much too!


----------



## Kylacove

starkfan said:


> TBH, before I started with my first Massaccesi, I was meant to be slowing _way_ down on buying handbags!  I have _faaaaar_ too many in my collection now after all the MMs, and am trying to get started on downsizing the total collection... (I think you posed a question earlier, before the news about MM closing, on our bag-buying 'journeys' too -- I may revive that question to add in my 2 cents on that!)
> 
> So there may not be many purchases in my future, but the brands/styles I've otherwise been shopping in the past year or two have largely been from the premier designers -- Loewe, BV, and Givenchy too... On the contemporary side, Polene has also been catching my eye, though I've yet to be able to justify adding a bag from them (see above re: gigantic collection! ). I'm hoping to consider myself bag content soon, but if I do get tempted to shop for QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I was the same way. I was downsizing until I found MM. Now with over a dozen new bags I really have too many, but I couldn't resist trying new styles, leathers, and customized features. I'm still down sizing my collection but most of my MMs will be staying


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> OMG! 9 pounds.. Bayo is 110 pounds and is rawfed with 3.7 pounds meat and offal a dayLol!!
> Doyou have apic of your dog?


I do will send when I get home.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I do will send when I get home.


Here is Carter photo bombing my first attempt to get a pic of my new BV.  He is a maltipoo, spoiled rotten.  He eats about ½ cup of food every other day, seriously!!! If I had to feed Bayo I could not afford bags, yikes!


----------



## VanBod1525

Let's see...when all is shipped after this last order, I will have:

Denim blue Aquila matte Victoria
Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend
Black Cherry Nappa Muse
Aubergine Pompeii Muse
Terracotta merinos Calista
Octane merinos Calista
Cobblestone Tuscania Calista
Dark brown Aquila matte Calista
Whiskey Tuscania Calista (messenger)
Granite grey Tuscania Calista (messegner)
Avio Athene Theia
Dark Brown Tuscania Theia
Dark Grey Verona Theia
Stormy Sea Green Merinos Theia
Octane Merinos Theia Midi 
Taupe Pebbled Soulmate
Brown Nabuck Soulmate
Dark Grey Soulmate
Blue Africa Soulmate Midi
Cobalt Nabuck Soulmate Midi
Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi
Port Merinos Soulmate Midi
Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi
Deep Marine Merinos Demetra
Bordeaux Tuscania Demetra
Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra
Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra
Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra
Midnight Blue Tuscania Penelope Messenger
Tobacco Aquila Matte Penelope Messenger
Agean Blue Pebbled Penelope Messenger
Turquoise Pebbled Selene
Jade Merinos Selene
Plum pebbled Selene
Ochre Nabuck Selene
Aqua Pebbled Angel
Wine Africa Angel
Iced Olive Angel Midi

Celeste Merinos card holder
Cameo Rose Merinos card holder
Teal Diamond card holder
Orange Tuscania Penelope Midi
Stormy Sea Green Merinos Penelope Midi
Octane Merinos Penelope Midi

Mauve Aquila matte Polsino
Teal Diamond Polsino
Sugarcane Pompeii Polsino

I think that is it! Plus I still have a few of his bags from BE days.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Let's see...when all is shipped after this last order, I will have:
> 
> Denim blue Aquila matte Victoria
> Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend
> Black Cherry Nappa Muse
> Aubergine Pompeii Muse
> Terracotta merinos Calista
> Octane merinos Calista
> Cobblestone Tuscania Calista
> Dark brown Aquila matte Calista
> Whiskey Tuscania Calista (messenger)
> Granite grey Tuscania Calista (messegner)
> Avio Athene Theia
> Dark Brown Tuscania Theia
> Dark Grey Verona Theia
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Theia
> Octane Merinos Theia Midi
> Taupe Pebbled Soulmate
> Brown Nabuck Soulmate
> Dark Grey Soulmate
> Blue Africa Soulmate Midi
> Cobalt Nabuck Soulmate Midi
> Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi
> Port Merinos Soulmate Midi
> Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi
> Deep Marine Merinos Demetra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Demetra
> Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Penelope Messenger
> Tobacco Aquila Matte Penelope Messenger
> Agean Blue Pebbled Penelope Messenger
> Turquoise Pebbled Selene
> Jade Merinos Selene
> Plum pebbled Selene
> Ochre Nabuck Selene
> Aqua Pebbled Angel
> Wine Africa Angel
> Iced Olive Angel Midi
> 
> Celeste Merinos card holder
> Cameo Rose Merinos card holder
> Teal Diamond card holder
> Orange Tuscania Penelope Midi
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Penelope Midi
> Octane Merinos Penelope Midi
> 
> Mauve Aquila matte Polsino
> Teal Diamond Polsino
> Sugarcane Pompeii Polsino
> 
> I think that is it! Plus I still have a few of his bags from BE days.


Can we shop out of you closet!!!!!!!


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I was just thinking this - it's such a rare service. At this price point, I can only think of Laurel Dasso for interactions with the designer for a custom bag for the mid hundreds range. Custom LV, Goyard, etc are $xxxx+ and I don't think you get to talk to the house designer personally? Haute couture is another instance of custom + personal interaction and collaboration with the designer, but haute couture is for clothes and costs $x,xxx-$xx,xxx+. MM had a great unique business going on.


Rough&Tumble do offer relatively extensive customization options with leathers, colorblocking and lining in about the same price ballpark as Marco. However, they don't have anywhere near his style versatility, as most of their bags are a variation of a slouchy hobo. I love the one lambskin hobo pack I got from them, but unlike it was with MM, I have no desire to get anything else, as it would be more of the same anyway.


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Using this bag again, I'm _definitely_ glad I switched my final order from another Penelope Messenger to my second Alexia Midi, though -- this style is definitely unique, and showcases the fabulous leathers so well!  (Thanks again to @tenKrat and @vink for that nudge that I needed to change my final order! )


I want to see your Alexia Midi when you get it.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh, I love your bag. I got the large one. I think I felt obligated to because I was the one who initially approached him about doing a satchel type style. I wish I had gotten the small one.
> 
> I keep thinking I will sell or trade it,  but it is just so darn beautiful in that dark green vacchetta I cannot pull the trigger. Maybe I should just keep it and not feel bad about only carrying it occasionally.



Do that! Keep it and use it! I have a full-size coming in my final order. But in pebble though since I like slouchy. [emoji6]


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?


I’m putting handbag shopping on hold for a while because 1) I’m a homeowner again, and 2) I’m very satisfied with my collection, which consists mostly of Massaccesi, Bottega Veneta, and Louis Vuitton.   

Good thing you amassed your MM collection in just a year and a half, @southernbelle43!


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Do that! Keep it and use it! I have a full-size coming in my final order. But in pebble though since I like slouchy. [emoji6]


I probably will now that MM is no more, sigh.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> my grandmother left me bags in Hermes and Lanvin.. _*the Hermes were reptile bags!! I* *just could not take this in my mind, so I donated them to the homeless.*_*.l*ol


The ladies in the Hermès subforum would choke if they heard you had done that, @bonniekir.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> After all is said and done and I get my final order, I will have:
> 1 midi Sabrina
> 1 midi Selene
> 1 Daphne
> 2 Zhoes
> 1 Zhoe legend
> 1 Sienna
> 1 Little Miss M
> 1 Little Muse
> 1 midi Alexia
> 1 little Tulipano interior
> 4 Penelopes
> 2 midi Penelopes
> 5 little Penelopes
> 2 Phoebes
> 1 Flora
> 1 tassel
> I also rehomed 1 Calista, 1 Angelica, and 1 Zhoe legend. I regret letting go one of them. [emoji45]


Your green ray nappa Daphne is my favorite in your collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> The ladies in the Hermès subforum would choke if they heard you had done that, @bonniekir.


Hey I am with you.  Some of those bags are really beautiful, but snakes just creep me out. Lol


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Let's see...when all is shipped after this last order, I will have:
> 
> Denim blue Aquila matte Victoria
> Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend
> Black Cherry Nappa Muse
> Aubergine Pompeii Muse
> Terracotta merinos Calista
> Octane merinos Calista
> Cobblestone Tuscania Calista
> Dark brown Aquila matte Calista
> Whiskey Tuscania Calista (messenger)
> Granite grey Tuscania Calista (messegner)
> Avio Athene Theia
> Dark Brown Tuscania Theia
> Dark Grey Verona Theia
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Theia
> Octane Merinos Theia Midi
> Taupe Pebbled Soulmate
> Brown Nabuck Soulmate
> Dark Grey Soulmate
> Blue Africa Soulmate Midi
> Cobalt Nabuck Soulmate Midi
> Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi
> Port Merinos Soulmate Midi
> Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi
> Deep Marine Merinos Demetra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Demetra
> Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Penelope Messenger
> Tobacco Aquila Matte Penelope Messenger
> Agean Blue Pebbled Penelope Messenger
> Turquoise Pebbled Selene
> Jade Merinos Selene
> Plum pebbled Selene
> Ochre Nabuck Selene
> Aqua Pebbled Angel
> Wine Africa Angel
> Iced Olive Angel Midi
> 
> Celeste Merinos card holder
> Cameo Rose Merinos card holder
> Teal Diamond card holder
> Orange Tuscania Penelope Midi
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Penelope Midi
> Octane Merinos Penelope Midi
> 
> Mauve Aquila matte Polsino
> Teal Diamond Polsino
> Sugarcane Pompeii Polsino
> 
> I think that is it! Plus I still have a few of his bags from BE days.


I wish I had gotten something in the denim Aquila matte. What is your favorite, Vannie?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey I am with you.  Some of those bags are really beautiful, but snakes just creep me out. Lol


I am with you snakes creep me out as well!!


----------



## tenKrat

My handy dandy Penelope Midi in arctic nappa that I carried today.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> My handy dandy Penelope Midi in arctic nappa that I carried today.
> View attachment 4198814



Stunning.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Your green ray nappa Daphne is my favorite in your collection.


Thanks! You inspired me with your  beautiful green Athena. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> Let's see...when all is shipped after this last order, I will have:
> 
> Denim blue Aquila matte Victoria
> Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend
> Black Cherry Nappa Muse
> Aubergine Pompeii Muse
> Terracotta merinos Calista
> Octane merinos Calista
> Cobblestone Tuscania Calista
> Dark brown Aquila matte Calista
> Whiskey Tuscania Calista (messenger)
> Granite grey Tuscania Calista (messegner)
> Avio Athene Theia
> Dark Brown Tuscania Theia
> Dark Grey Verona Theia
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Theia
> Octane Merinos Theia Midi
> Taupe Pebbled Soulmate
> Brown Nabuck Soulmate
> Dark Grey Soulmate
> Blue Africa Soulmate Midi
> Cobalt Nabuck Soulmate Midi
> Sauro Tan Vachetta Soulmate Midi
> Port Merinos Soulmate Midi
> Rust Vachetta Minerva Midi
> Deep Marine Merinos Demetra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Demetra
> Crystal Pink Merinos Demetra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Cassandra
> Bordeaux Tuscania Cassandra
> Midnight Blue Tuscania Penelope Messenger
> Tobacco Aquila Matte Penelope Messenger
> Agean Blue Pebbled Penelope Messenger
> Turquoise Pebbled Selene
> Jade Merinos Selene
> Plum pebbled Selene
> Ochre Nabuck Selene
> Aqua Pebbled Angel
> Wine Africa Angel
> Iced Olive Angel Midi
> 
> Celeste Merinos card holder
> Cameo Rose Merinos card holder
> Teal Diamond card holder
> Orange Tuscania Penelope Midi
> Stormy Sea Green Merinos Penelope Midi
> Octane Merinos Penelope Midi
> 
> Mauve Aquila matte Polsino
> Teal Diamond Polsino
> Sugarcane Pompeii Polsino
> 
> I think that is it! Plus I still have a few of his bags from BE days.


I was waiting to see your list, dear Vannie! [emoji4] [emoji41] [emoji177]   I so want to sit in your closet and inhale the fabulous leather smells of MM. [emoji28]  It would give me such a high. [emoji7] [emoji253]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My handy dandy Penelope Midi in arctic nappa that I carried today.
> View attachment 4198814


So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I likewise have eyed Polene. I was captivated by the Mansur lady bag but did not want to spend that much, which led me to the same bag by Polene, which led me to TPF which led me to MM.  A fun journey.  I love the Number 2 Polene but already have a Boston style bag.  Plus I read that it is pretty rigid and I don’t like a structured bag  bangng against my hip. I  have never mastered the elbow carry. I always feel like an old lady which is absurd because I am one! But my daughter tells me I have still got it, lol. She lies.



A very fun journey! And I am sure your daughter does *not* lie and that you absolutely DO still have it. 

I landed here looking for something of good quality that was reminiscent of the il Bisonte bags an old roommate of mine used to carry, but with broader style options. A very short bit of searching led me to the MM threads here - in fact the Minerva bag is the first one that caught my eye.

I'm not a fan of too much structure in a bag I'm wearing either - even though I just love the look of many structured satchels and Boston bags.  For quite awhile I was interested in a Mansur lady bag - ended up purchasing a Schöneberg Augustina via ebay to try something in a very similar style for less $ and it turns out, it has been sitting in my closet because it's just too stiff a feel against my hip when I shoulder or crossbody carry it. Need to sell that one, I am pretty sure.

In short, because of my MM journey I have realized that the leather really makes all the difference. Here's a pic from this morning of my Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos - it's a big bag with some visual structure but the Merinos make it a very comfortable style to carry.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> The blush is gorgeous!! I am a bit sad re my hardheaded dogs, but hey.. they are part of my family so everything needs to be investigated!
> And allthough the larger bags are used as a pillow, I can vouch the bags can take this .. lol Unfortunately too light coloured bags will show the closer inspection so I tend to chose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the darker colours! This is my big baby boy..he will inspect everything!!



He is adorable!! I love the tangential stories of your dogs that we get to know about.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is Carter photo bombing my first attempt to get a pic of my new BV.  He is a maltipoo, spoiled rotten.  He eats about ½ cup of food every other day, seriously!!! If I had to feed Bayo I could not afford bags, yikes!
> View attachment 4198562



OH MY GOD. That color. WOW!!!!!   I know vink hates it when anyone talks about other brands in this thread but I love that you posted this because that is some serious eye candy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> The ladies in the Hermès subforum would choke if they heard you had done that, @bonniekir.



Seriously.  Would have maybe been wise to auction it off for cash and then donate the cash to a homeless shelter.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is Carter photo bombing my first attempt to get a pic of my new BV.  He is a maltipoo, spoiled rotten.  He eats about ½ cup of food every other day, seriously!!! If I had to feed Bayo I could not afford bags, yikes!
> View attachment 4198562



First of all your dog is very lovable !! And we do tend to spoil our dogs rotten, in my case they really need exercise! Lol

Sencondly yourBV has a wonderful colour, and looks marvelous!

Congrats with the two on the picture!!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> The ladies in the Hermès subforum would choke if they heard you had done that, @bonniekir.



More Lols..yes, it was first after joining tpf, I realised the bags ( plus all her fur coats.. )
could be valuable.. but I have no regrets!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> A very fun journey! And I am sure your daughter does *not* lie and that you absolutely DO still have it.
> 
> I landed here looking for something of good quality that was reminiscent of the il Bisonte bags an old roommate of mine used to carry, but with broader style options. A very short bit of searching led me to the MM threads here - in fact the Minerva bag is the first one that caught my eye.
> 
> I'm not a fan of too much structure in a bag I'm wearing either - even though I just love the look of many structured satchels and Boston bags.  For quite awhile I was interested in a Mansur lady bag - ended up purchasing a Schöneberg Augustina via ebay to try something in a very similar style for less $ and it turns out, it has been sitting in my closet because it's just too stiff a feel against my hip when I shoulder or crossbody carry it. Need to sell that one, I am pretty sure.
> 
> In short, because of my MM journey I have realized that the leather really makes all the difference. Here's a pic from this morning of my Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos - it's a big bag with some visual structure but the Merinos make it a very comfortable style to carry.
> View attachment 4198967



Yay! Juliet is such an under appreciated style, I think. I Love mine. Yours is so beautiful!


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> OH MY GOD. That color. WOW!!!!!   I know vink hates it when anyone talks about other brands in this thread but I love that you posted this because that is some serious eye candy.



I don’t hate it if the intention seems pure and just asking. Not advertising or anything. I can see why you get attracted to this bag. It’s pretty and the color is very similar to your bag in your recent post. Maybe this is your lucky color? I think you have scarf or wrap in this similar color?


----------



## vink

Anyone still waiting for his invoice or am I the only one left? [emoji28] The day seems to be getting longer and longer now for me. [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> A very fun journey! And I am sure your daughter does *not* lie and that you absolutely DO still have it.
> 
> I landed here looking for something of good quality that was reminiscent of the il Bisonte bags an old roommate of mine used to carry, but with broader style options. A very short bit of searching led me to the MM threads here - in fact the Minerva bag is the first one that caught my eye.
> 
> I'm not a fan of too much structure in a bag I'm wearing either - even though I just love the look of many structured satchels and Boston bags.  For quite awhile I was interested in a Mansur lady bag - ended up purchasing a Schöneberg Augustina via ebay to try something in a very similar style for less $ and it turns out, it has been sitting in my closet because it's just too stiff a feel against my hip when I shoulder or crossbody carry it. Need to sell that one, I am pretty sure.
> 
> In short, because of my MM journey I have realized that the leather really makes all the difference. Here's a pic from this morning of my Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos - it's a big bag with some visual structure but the Merinos make it a very comfortable style to carry.
> View attachment 4198967



It def looks very comfortable! The Dark grey merino is a colour , I also wanted! The leatheris really great. I had to chose between this or the Aquila, and the latter ’won’ because it was a limited leather..
Congrats with the Juliet!


----------



## vink

Ladies!!!!! 

Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco! 

I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



I am sorry I don’t wear blues! But it is in a leather I really like and the richness of the colour is wonderful!! I do wish you can gather enough so you all can get a bag in this colour!!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> It def looks very comfortable! The Dark grey merino is a colour , I also wanted! The leatheris really great. I had to chose between this or the Aquila, and the latter ’won’ because it was a limited leather..
> Congrats with the Juliet!


Thank you!!
I think Aqulia is a wonderful leather - really wish I had invested a little more in it.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



Oh YAY!
You know my answer.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113


This leather would be perfect in a Diva—slouchy, rich, and glam. I’ve only ever imagined a Diva looking really good in just either nabuk or merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> A very fun journey! And I am sure your daughter does *not* lie and that you absolutely DO still have it.
> 
> I landed here looking for something of good quality that was reminiscent of the il Bisonte bags an old roommate of mine used to carry, but with broader style options. A very short bit of searching led me to the MM threads here - in fact the Minerva bag is the first one that caught my eye.
> 
> I'm not a fan of too much structure in a bag I'm wearing either - even though I just love the look of many structured satchels and Boston bags.  For quite awhile I was interested in a Mansur lady bag - ended up purchasing a Schöneberg Augustina via ebay to try something in a very similar style for less $ and it turns out, it has been sitting in my closet because it's just too stiff a feel against my hip when I shoulder or crossbody carry it. Need to sell that one, I am pretty sure.
> 
> In short, because of my MM journey I have realized that the leather really makes all the difference. Here's a pic from this morning of my Juliet in Dark Grey Merinos - it's a big bag with some visual structure but the Merinos make it a very comfortable style to carry.
> View attachment 4198967


That Juliet is  the prettiest one I have seen. I always overlook grey colors.  Then  I am sorry when I see how classy a color it is on someone else’s bag.

I have the Boston bag offered by Arayla, the Nightingale, in what they call their “butter” leather. The bag is structured and retains its structure,  but when carried it is soft and collapses against your side.  And it comes in some nice colors.

I have looked at the Augustina many times and almost bought one.  I am glad you told me about it because I woukd not like it either.


----------



## southernbelle43

HopelessBagGirl said:


> OH MY GOD. That color. WOW!!!!!   I know vink hates it when anyone talks about other brands in this thread but I love that you posted this because that is some serious eye candy.


I  know and I don't usually,  but now that MM is no more it did not seem to be as serious a breach.  lol  Especially since it was the dog I was posting as requested.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> First of all your dog is very lovable !! And we do tend to spoil our dogs rotten, in my case they really need exercise! Lol
> 
> Sencondly yourBV has a wonderful colour, and looks marvelous!
> 
> Congrats with the two on the picture!!



I have a theory about dog ownership.  If you are not going to spoil it, don't get one!  LOL.  THey are such wonderful companions, I have had one around me all of my life.


----------



## MissSeptember

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



I normally don't wear blue bags, but now I'm imagining a Selene Zip Midi with gold hardware in dark blue Nabuk...I think it would look fantastic! Maybe I'm interested...but I've never seen Nabuk in real life, is it like normal suede? Is it durable or very sensitive?


----------



## starsong

Hi everyone, I'm late to the party, but I ordered from MM during the previous sale (5 bags!) and have been hooked ever since. I'm usually a lurker because I'm too shy/lazy to post (have been reading through this thread and the reference threads for my previous order) but the dark blue nabuk swatch has made me post because I do want to join in that custom order! As tenKrat has suggested, I think it would be really lovely in a Diva. and perhaps color block with the base in black vacchetta?


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113


That is just beautiful.  I wish I could join in,  but I am seriously deficient in purse buying savings.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> Hi everyone, I'm late to the party, but I ordered from MM during the previous sale (5 bags!) and have been hooked ever since. I'm usually a lurker because I'm too shy/lazy to post (have been reading through this thread and the reference threads for my previous order) but the dark blue nabuk swatch has made me post because I do want to join in that custom order! As tenKrat has suggested, I think it would be really lovely in a Diva. and perhaps color block with the base in black vacchetta?


Hello, @starsong!  Black vacchetta for the bottom is brilliant. Would you do the strap in vacchetta, too?


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113


That is a stunning blue!  How would this bespoke work? Does everyone have to get the same bag made? Asking for a friend whos says she has no money left... [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## starsong

Hi tenKrat! Yes I think black vacchetta for the handles too, and light gold hardware for sure.
Actually got my inspiration from the LV noe bag, once you suggested the Diva in that gorgeous dark blue nabuk.

I have no money left but will squeeze some out for this.... I think this leather just looks so special


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> Hi tenKrat! Yes I think black vacchetta for the handles too, and light gold hardware for sure.
> Actually got my inspiration from the LV noe bag, once you suggested the Diva in that gorgeous dark blue nabuk.
> 
> I have no money left but will squeeze some out for this.... I think this leather just looks so special


I agree that the leather is special. You would have to look high and low for a long time to find leather like that here.  Italian leather is one of the best.

Your Diva will be one of a kind for sure.

Edit:  Sorry, I shouldn’t assume you’re in the U.S. In any case, it would be hard to find such a leather in such a gorgeous shade of blue anywhere.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> That is a stunning blue!  How would this bespoke work? Does everyone have to get the same bag made? Asking for a friend whos says she has no money left... [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]



No. We just send email to him and let him know that we want to buy bag in this leather. He just have to make sure that we will finish this piece of leather he’s about to buy. It can be anything your heart desire.


----------



## djfmn

I did not list out all my bags and leathers so I will not be lazy and do it:
  Aphrodite in purple merino that I gifted to my friend
  Aphrodite in pearl grey pebbled that I gifted to my daughter
  Midi Selene in Africa lead gift for my daughter
  Midi Selene in Africa lead that I have for myself
  Midi Selene in Amaranto pebbled
  Midi Selene in Black pebbled
  Midi Soulmate in Africa Blue gifted to a friend
  Midi Soulmate in Africa Bronze gifted to my daughter
  Midi Soulmate in Cream shimmer nubuk  gifted to my friend
  Midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa
  Stella in cobalt blue embossed
  Phoebe in Africa lead
  Phoebe in turquoise pebbled
  Phoebe in purple pebbled
  Phoebe in taupe merino
  Angelica in navy pebbled
  Angelica in Cameo Rose merino
  Diva in dark grey merino
  Mini Zhoe in Tuscan Yellow Nappa
  Zhoe in orange nappa
  Zhoe in Africa blue
  Zhoe in pink nappa
  Zhoe Legend in Artik nappa
 Zhoe Legend in Celeste merino
 Mini Zhoe in plum pebbled gift for my daughter
 Midi Sabrina in cameo rose merino gifted to a friend
 Penelope in apple green merino
 Penelope in pink nappa
 Little Muse in Everose shimmer pompei
 Little Tulipano in Amethyst pompei
 LIttle Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei
 Tulipano in Sugar cane and everose shimmer pompei - Gift for my daughter
 Daphne in Crystal Pink merino
 Little Tulipano in Diamond leather 
Midi Minerva in purple merino gifted to my daughter
Midi Minerva in taupe merino gifted to a friend.
Aura in burgundy pebbled
Aura Forest green merino


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MissSeptember said:


> I normally don't wear blue bags, but now I'm imagining a Selene Zip Midi with gold hardware in dark blue Nabuk...I think it would look fantastic! Maybe I'm interested...but I've never seen Nabuk in real life, is it like normal suede? Is it durable or very sensitive?


I was thinking it would look nice in a tote too! It would be a waste of my money to have a suede-like purse down here in So FL though.


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was thinking it would look nice in a tote too! It would be a waste of money to have a suede-like purse down here in So FL though.



I hear you! I’m in NC and just had to deal with Hurricane Florence last week, so difficult to think about nabuk right now. It is a very beautiful color though!


----------



## pdxhb

starsong said:


> Hi tenKrat! Yes I think black vacchetta for the handles too, and light gold hardware for sure.
> Actually got my inspiration from the LV noe bag, once you suggested the Diva in that gorgeous dark blue nabuk.
> 
> I have no money left but will squeeze some out for this.... I think this leather just looks so special


I was thinking a similar idea but with black nappa for the bottom and straps. It’s such a lovely deep blue, isn’t it?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> I hear you! I’m in NC and just had to deal with Hurricane Florence last week, so difficult to think about nabuk right now. It is a very beautiful color though!


Oh wow! Are you and your family ok?


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh wow! Are you and your family ok?



Yes, thanks for asking - we were  forecasted to get hit directly but thankfully the storm turned and we just ended up getting about 5 inches of rain. We lost power a few times last Friday, but it came back on pretty quickly. Always an “exciting” time during hurricane season on the east coast! 

As far as MM - I wonder if he will continue to do these group bespoke orders or if this is just a last hurrah while he’s wrapping up the final sale orders.


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> Hi everyone, I'm late to the party, but I ordered from MM during the previous sale (5 bags!) and have been hooked ever since. I'm usually a lurker because I'm too shy/lazy to post (have been reading through this thread and the reference threads for my previous order) but the dark blue nabuk swatch has made me post because I do want to join in that custom order! As tenKrat has suggested, I think it would be really lovely in a Diva. and perhaps color block with the base in black vacchetta?


Welcome! So glad you decided to post. Hope you can share pics of your bags. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I did not list out all my bags and leathers so I will not be lazy and do it:
> Aphrodite in purple merino that I gifted to my friend
> Aphrodite in pearl grey pebbled that I gifted to my daughter
> Midi Selene in Africa lead gift for my daughter
> Midi Selene in Africa lead that I have for myself
> Midi Selene in Amaranto pebbled
> Midi Selene in Black pebbled
> Midi Soulmate in Africa Blue gifted to a friend
> Midi Soulmate in Africa Bronze gifted to my daughter
> Midi Soulmate in Cream shimmer nubuk  gifted to my friend
> Midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa
> Stella in cobalt blue embossed
> Phoebe in Africa lead
> Phoebe in turquoise pebbled
> Phoebe in purple pebbled
> Phoebe in taupe merino
> Angelica in navy pebbled
> Angelica in Cameo Rose merino
> Diva in dark grey merino
> Mini Zhoe in Tuscan Yellow Nappa
> Zhoe in orange nappa
> Zhoe in Africa blue
> Zhoe in pink nappa
> Zhoe Legend in Artik nappa
> Zhoe Legend in Celeste merino
> Mini Zhoe in plum pebbled gift for my daughter
> Midi Sabrina in cameo rose merino gifted to a friend
> Penelope in apple green merino
> Penelope in pink nappa
> Little Muse in Everose shimmer pompei
> Little Tulipano in Amethyst pompei
> LIttle Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei
> Tulipano in Sugar cane and everose shimmer pompei - Gift for my daughter
> Daphne in Crystal Pink merino
> Little Tulipano in Diamond leather
> Midi Minerva in purple merino gifted to my daughter
> Midi Minerva in taupe merino gifted to a friend.
> Aura in burgundy pebbled
> Aura Forest green merino


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

I need to find a way to sneak in to your bag closet and just sit there inhaling the wonderful smell. [emoji5]  Your MM collection is amazing, @djfmn.


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113


Oh yes! I'm torn between a Soulmate with black nappa handles or a Selene Zip or maybe a Calista. Argh!! Choices.


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> I wish I had gotten something in the denim Aquila matte. What is your favorite, Vannie?


Oh, that is so hard. I clearly like Merinos leather but the Aquila Matte has such a lovely texture to it - the Dark Brown is so lovely. I'm carrying my  brown nabuck Soulmate at the moment and that leather is just lush. If I had to pick a colour that really surprised me and is just what I wanted and more, it would be Cobblestone Tuscania. I've bought tan bags and they somehow were never quite right - usually too yellow but this caramel brown is just perfect.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Yes, thanks for asking - we were  forecasted to get hit directly but thankfully the storm turned and we just ended up getting about 5 inches of rain. We lost power a few times last Friday, but it came back on pretty quickly. Always an “exciting” time during hurricane season on the east coast!
> 
> As far as MM - I wonder if he will continue to do these group bespoke orders or if this is just a last hurrah while he’s wrapping up the final sale orders.


Glad to hear your'e ok and nothing major happened near you.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Oh, that is so hard. I clearly like Merinos leather but the Aquila Matte has such a lovely texture to it - the Dark Brown is so lovely. I'm carrying my  brown nabuck Soulmate at the moment and that leather is just lush. If I had to pick a colour that really surprised me and is just what I wanted and more, it would be Cobblestone Tuscania. I've bought tan bags and they somehow were never quite right - usually too yellow but this caramel brown is just perfect.



I understand you! I really like my Cobblestone Theia and omg, I forgot my second Cobblestone bag lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I hear you! I’m in NC and just had to deal with Hurricane Florence last week, so difficult to think about nabuk right now. It is a very beautiful color though!


Gosh I hope you did not  suffer damage from Florence.  Prayers for all those who  did.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My handy dandy Penelope Midi in arctic nappa that I carried today.
> View attachment 4198814


I love that bag. I have a Zhoe Legend in artic nappa and I use it all the time. Such a great color.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113


Vink that leather is absolutely beautiful. I wish I had a never ending money tree. I already have 7 blue bags so I am going to give this one a miss. But it is lovely I am very tempted.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> This leather would be perfect in a Diva—slouchy, rich, and glam. I’ve only ever imagined a Diva looking really good in just either nabuk or merinos.


I have a Diva in the grey merino and it is just the best bucket bag ever. I also had a tie instead of tassels. I am not a tassel person. Marco said he could accommodate that request. I love my Diva so easy to carry and use.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Hi tenKrat! Yes I think black vacchetta for the handles too, and light gold hardware for sure.
> Actually got my inspiration from the LV noe bag, once you suggested the Diva in that gorgeous dark blue nabuk.
> 
> I have no money left but will squeeze some out for this.... I think this leather just looks so special


I think this sounds amazing. I love my Diva such a fun bag. I think this combination will be perfect.


----------



## msd_bags

The blue nabuk is such a beautiful color! Very tempting but money tree has lost its magic!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



Vink. I’m a strong  possible.  Oh geez I can’t believe I’m saying this.  And yes, can do we all need o order same bag or will he accommodate all our wishes?  And I’d likely just copy someone who has far better ideas than me!!!


----------



## TotinScience

That blue is incredible - with light gold hardware it will be absolute killer! I love blues but sadly I am much too ocd to own anything in fussy leathers and my money tree has been trimmed so many times lately it is effectively a Bonsai at this point.


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



So beautiful! Yes, please!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink that leather is absolutely beautiful. I wish I had a never ending money tree. I already have 7 blue bags so I am going to give this one a miss. But it is lovely I am very tempted.



That’s ok. I think at this point, everyone is kind of drained. [emoji28] Marco said there’re now 2 orders already. Just two more and it’ll be off the ground. Wish me luck!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink. I’m a strong  possible.  Oh geez I can’t believe I’m saying this.  And yes, can do we all need o order same bag or will he accommodate all our wishes?  And I’d likely just copy someone who has far better ideas than me!!!



You can order anything you want. He just want to make sure there’ll be no leather left behind. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

@djfmn and other Diva owners, I have a question re: Diva strap attachment, and haven't been able to find anything on Colette's blog or our threads here, so here goes:

It looks like there is an adjustable strap with a stud which could allow for some adjustment in the shoulder strap drop. Also, it looks like it could allow me to change out the square strap and connector for a connector ring to attach a cross-body strap. Is that correct/am I making sense?


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> I was the same way. I was downsizing until I found MM. Now with over a dozen new bags I really have too many, but I couldn't resist trying new styles, leathers, and customized features. I'm still down sizing my collection but *most of my MMs will be staying*


Going through my list of bags, most of my MMs will be staying too! A lot of the bags I'm shortlisting for selling or donating were purchases earlier in my 'journey' of collecting handbags, or in expanding into certain styles. Because of this, I realise that a lot of them fall short of the 'standard' I try to maintain in my collection now -- eg functionality (for my needs), how well they actually fit into my lifestyle, quality of materials, and ultimately, am I truly _in love_ with the bag enough, or was it just a shorter-term infatuation or an impulse purchase.

I suppose it's also good that my MM buying has come later in my handbag 'journey' too, because I feel I've largely finetuned knowing what works for me / what I love -- not to say there haven't been at least some impulse MM buys along the way, though! The temptation of the different styles, leathers and customisations definitely got to me too!


----------



## starkfan

tenKrat said:


> I want to see your Alexia Midi when you get it.


I most definitely will post pics, as always! 



tenKrat said:


> My handy dandy Penelope Midi in arctic nappa that I carried today.
> View attachment 4198814


Such a pretty colour!


----------



## starkfan

pdxhb said:


> I landed here looking for something of good quality that was reminiscent of the il Bisonte bags an old roommate of mine used to carry, but with broader style options. A very short bit of searching led me to the MM threads here - in fact the Minerva bag is the first one that caught my eye.


Just chiming in to add that the Minerva was also the first MM style that caught my eye... I never pulled the trigger on one, though, because I've realised that only certain hobo styles truly work well enough for me -- zipper or other secure closures (eg flaps) are almost always a must for me in all bags, but I also didn't personally like how the Minerva looked with a zipper closure. It's interesting what we can realise in the course of our bag journeys!


----------



## starkfan

starsong said:


> Hi everyone, I'm late to the party, but I ordered from MM during the previous sale (5 bags!) and have been hooked ever since. I'm usually a lurker because I'm too shy/lazy to post (have been reading through this thread and the reference threads for my previous order) but the dark blue nabuk swatch has made me post because I do want to join in that custom order! As tenKrat has suggested, I think it would be really lovely in a Diva. and perhaps color block with the base in black vacchetta?


Welcome, starsong! Haha, I was once like you too, lurking in these threads and reading through the wealth of information that has been posted here, before I made my first MM purchase and finally de-lurked to share pics of what I got (and customised)!

Colour blocking would be fantastic for this leather! Black vacchetta looks like it would be great with this nabuk, though if Marco can find other dark blue leathers that match it well (the navy pebbled and river blue vacchettas look like they would go well too?), I think different leather textures in the same tone would look nice too!


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113





vink said:


> That’s ok. I think at this point, everyone is kind of drained. [emoji28] Marco said there’re now 2 orders already. Just two more and it’ll be off the ground. Wish me luck!



That _really_ is a stunning colour that Marco has managed to find for you, vink! I really hope you, and the other ladies who are keen, are able to get this going! Sadly, for me, my reply is pretty much a copy + paste of TotinScience's: 


TotinScience said:


> That blue is incredible - with light gold hardware it will be absolute killer! I love blues but sadly I am much too ocd to own anything in fussy leathers and my money tree has been trimmed so many times lately it is effectively a Bonsai at this point.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you, vink!


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> That’s ok. I think at this point, everyone is kind of drained. [emoji28] Marco said there’re now 2 orders already. Just two more and it’ll be off the ground. Wish me luck!


I just placed an order for a Selene Zip with dark gunmetal hardware. I'm nervous about nabuck handles so have asked Marco if he can do nappa handles and pick the lining colour for me.


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> That _really_ is a stunning colour that Marco has managed to find for you, vink! I really hope you, and the other ladies who are keen, are able to get this going! Sadly, for me, my reply is pretty much a copy + paste of TotinScience's:
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you, vink!



Thanks! No problem at all. Great mind think alike.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> I just placed an order for a Selene Zip with dark gunmetal hardware. I'm nervous about nabuck handles so have asked Marco if he can do nappa handles and pick the lining colour for me.



Yay! [emoji4] We’re getting there! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] He sure can! I have mine made with handles in other leather, too. Nappa and a bit of Pompeii that he still has left. It’s not a big piece. He said he has enough. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Farfelue63

pdxhb said:


> @djfmn and other Diva owners, I have a question re: Diva strap attachment, and haven't been able to find anything on Colette's blog or our threads here, so here goes:
> 
> It looks like there is an adjustable strap with a stud which could allow for some adjustment in the shoulder strap drop. Also, it looks like it could allow me to change out the square strap and connector for a connector ring to attach a cross-body strap. Is that correct/am I making sense?


The Diva comes with an extra crossbody strap (I asked for the wider one) . You can't remove the square connector (there is à stitching), the leather part with the stud is only decorative, but the shoulder strap is detachable.
And I agree with the idea of two textures in the same color )


----------



## starsong

tenKrat said:


> I agree that the leather is special. You would have to look high and low for a long time to find leather like that here.  Italian leather is one of the best.
> Edit:  Sorry, I shouldn’t assume you’re in the U.S. In any case, it would be hard to find such a leather in such a gorgeous shade of blue anywhere.



I'm based in Singapore, but definitely will be hard to find this leather anywhere. I actually wish MM had a camera case type of bag available which would look so great in this leather. I am not a fan of bucket bags as I prefer a zipped top but I think of the styles available, I picture the Diva as being the most suitable.

Your artik nappa penelope midi is gorgeous and makes me excited as I ordered an Aphrodite in artik nappa.


----------



## TotinScience

The one that started it all for me riding shotgun today


----------



## starsong

starkfan said:


> Welcome, starsong! Haha, I was once like you too, lurking in these threads and reading through the wealth of information that has been posted here, before I made my first MM purchase and finally de-lurked to share pics of what I got (and customised)!
> 
> Colour blocking would be fantastic for this leather! Black vacchetta looks like it would be great with this nabuk, though if Marco can find other dark blue leathers that match it well (the navy pebbled and river blue vacchettas look like they would go well too?), I think different leather textures in the same tone would look nice too!



Thanks for the welcome! Yes,  the photos and comments from all the ladies who have posted have helped tremendously, I don't think I would have dared to order online a bag sight unseen without all this. It's actually a pretty amazing community here and also cool how probably Marco gets most of his orders through here. 

 Someone posted around Page 13xx of a Dark blue nappa swatch, which looked a very dark blue black, which could go well with his nabuk. Indeed different leather textures in the same tone would look great as well!


----------



## starsong

Farfelue63 said:


> The Diva comes with an extra crossbody strap (I asked for the wider one) . You can't remove the square connector (there is à stitching), the leather part with the stud is only decorative, but the shoulder strap is detachable.
> And I agree with the idea of two textures in the same color )
> View attachment 4200125
> View attachment 4200126
> View attachment 4200127
> View attachment 4200128



thanks for the information! lovely color, is that bluette merinos?


----------



## pdxhb

Farfelue63 said:


> The Diva comes with an extra crossbody strap (I asked for the wider one) . You can't remove the square connector (there is à stitching), the leather part with the stud is only decorative, but the shoulder strap is detachable.
> And I agree with the idea of two textures in the same color )
> View attachment 4200125
> View attachment 4200126
> View attachment 4200127
> View attachment 4200128


Thank you!!!! This is super helpful.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Yay! [emoji4] We’re getting there! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] He sure can! I have mine made with handles in other leather, too. Nappa and a bit of Pompeii that he still has left. It’s not a big piece. He said he has enough. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



The group bespoke is a go! I received an email from Marco confirming it.
He said that he can accept up to three more orders after mine, so if anyone is still interested/has one more branch to cut off their money tree, there is room for you.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> thanks for the information! lovely color, is that bluette merinos?


Hi Starsong so nice to have you join the MM group. I think all your questions about the strap on the Diva has been answered. I am going to post the photo of my midi Soulmate to show you what contrasting straps look like on a midi Soulmate even though the leather is a light color in peachy pink it will give you an idea. The leather is peachy pink 
nappa and the straps are also nappa if I am not mistaken. .


----------



## TotinScience

starkfan said:


> Just chiming in to add that the Minerva was also the first MM style that caught my eye... I never pulled the trigger on one, though, because I've realised that only certain hobo styles truly work well enough for me -- zipper or other secure closures (eg flaps) are almost always a must for me in all bags, but I also didn't personally like how the Minerva looked with a zipper closure. It's interesting what we can realise in the course of our bag journeys!


I ended up a happy owner of two Minervas from BST in the past few months - one with a standard magnetic closure, and another with a zipper. The zippered version is definitely my preference, and it actually makes sense as far as the bag design goes - and like you, top closure security is one of my biggest points. The other Minerva, however, is just so beautiful I can't let her go, despite a fairly weak magnet - I bought some magnetic snap closures and will take her to a good cobbler to have a couple installed. That way, I can close her more securely and be happy . Overall, it is a wonderful style, elegant but also fairly practical.


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> Hi Starsong so nice to have you join the MM group. I think all your questions about the strap on the Diva has been answered. I am going to post the photo of my midi Soulmate to show you what contrasting straps look like on a midi Soulmate even though the leather is a light color in peachy pink it will give you an idea. The leather is peachy pink
> nappa and the straps are also nappa if I am not mistaken. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200273



Hello djfmn, thanks for the welcome! beautiful bag! 



pdxhb said:


> The group bespoke is a go! I received an email from Marco confirming it.
> He said that he can accept up to three more orders after mine, so if anyone is still interested/has one more branch to cut off their money tree, there is room for you.


I've sent in an email expressing my interest and asking his opinion on whether a Diva in dark blue nabuk would work together with the dark blue nappa / dark blue nabuk combination.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> Another mini survey. Massaccesi was my first designer handbag. Now that he is closing I am curious to see where others will be shopping.  I recently bought a woven  Bottega veneta sachel preowned which is really nice.  But there are not many other BV  styles that catch my eye right now. Arayla is an option, especially if they put out some smaller sizes of a couple of their bags.  What say you?



I am mainly a Coach and LV buyer. Although at the moment I own more MM bags than LV bags and about the same amount of MM as Coach.  LV quality and recent designs have turned me away a little and haven’t bought a bag since 2015, only slgs.

I have also dabbled a bit in Gucci, Ferragamo, Balenciaga, Cuyana, JW Hulme, Dooney. I own only one bag from each of these brands.

As for the future, I would like to add another Gucci and another LV if I could find a style I liked.


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Hi Starsong so nice to have you join the MM group. I think all your questions about the strap on the Diva has been answered. I am going to post the photo of my midi Soulmate to show you what contrasting straps look like on a midi Soulmate even though the leather is a light color in peachy pink it will give you an idea. The leather is peachy pink
> nappa and the straps are also nappa if I am not mistaken. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200273



God, I love, LOVE, LOOOVE this bag. Which leather and color is it?


----------



## Farfelue63

starsong said:


> thanks for the information! lovely color, is that bluette merinos?


Thank you, yes it is the Bluette Mérinos


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> God, I love, LOVE, LOOOVE this bag. Which leather and color is it?


It is peachy pink and I think Marco might still have some. It was a bespoke leather which he got for me. It is the most beautiful leather in nappa that I own. I have never used this bag without having people come up and ask me where I got it. It is an absolute show stopper. I use it all the time. I was so tempted to get another bag in this color it is such a great leather. I think he called it Salmon pink. Here is a photo of the leather on the blog post. I have never seen anyone else post about a bag in this leather so that is why I think he might still have some.

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2016/02/nappa-iknow-first-thing-that-should.html


----------



## Coastal jewel

VanBod1525 said:


> I just placed an order for a Selene Zip with dark gunmetal hardware. I'm nervous about nabuck handles so have asked Marco if he can do nappa handles and pick the lining colour for me.



That will be awesome!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hmmm so has anyone ever done a penny messenger in nubuck?


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> It is peachy pink and I think Marco might still have some. It was a bespoke leather which he got for me. It is the most beautiful leather in nappa that I own. I have never used this bag without having people come up and ask me where I got it. It is an absolute show stopper. I use it all the time. I was so tempted to get another bag in this color it is such a great leather. I think he called it Salmon pink.



I’d so love a full Soulmate with light grey lining in this leather.  Of course, I hardly need another Soulmate  (see photo below).


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> The one that started it all for me riding shotgun today


This style intrigued me so much my last MM order was for a midi Sabrina in dark blue Verona with silver hardware. Hope it turns out as great as I imagine.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> I’d so love a full Soulmate with light grey lining in this leather.  Of course, I hardly need another Soulmate  (see photo below).
> View attachment 4200443


Needing has never stopped me before. I don't need another MM bag and guess what I ordered 2 more. The teal Little Muse and the caramel nappa Midi Alexia. I have 6 midi Soulmates but gave a lot of them away. Not because I didn't like them I just had too many MM bags. Gave 4 away and sold one to a lovely lady on our BST group. My daughter has a couple of them a friend also has a couple of them. The only one I have left is the peachy pink one mainly because I went to smaller bags once I stopped working full time. The only larger bags I have besides the midi Soulmate are 3 midi Selenes that I use as totes. The rest are smaller bags which suit my lifestyle.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> The one that started it all for me riding shotgun today


One of my absolute favorites which you have promised I can buy when you get tired of it in 2039!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> This style intrigued me so much my last MM order was for a midi Sabrina in dark blue Verona with silver hardware. Hope it turns out as great as I imagine.


I can tell you right now that is going to be a killer bag. Great style and my favorite leather and HW, what is not to love, lol.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> This style intrigued me so much my last MM order was for a midi Sabrina in dark blue Verona with silver hardware. Hope it turns out as great as I imagine.


I recently rewatched the Devil Wears Prada on a plane and can confirm @Sickgrl13 eagle eye observation that the IT bag of that movie is basically Sabrina. However, it is still a very rare style that intrigues and delights people, the owner included. "Wait, so why are their holes in here? OOOh, you can wear it like that? and like this???"


----------



## DesigningStyle

TotinScience said:


> I recently rewatched the Devil Wears Prada on a plane and can confirm @Sickgrl13 eagle eye observation that the IT bag of that movie is basically Sabrina. However, it is still a very rare style that intrigues and delights people, the owner included. "Wait, so why are their holes in here? OOOh, you can wear it like that? and like this???"


I am confused.  Are you saying that this bag photo you share here is from the movie?  It is not an original MM design?


----------



## TotinScience

DesigningStyle said:


> I am confused.  Are you saying that this bag photo you share here is from the movie?  It is not an original MM design?


I believe this photo is of a bag from the movie or inspired by the movie. I have no idea if the movie bag was the first ever version of a foldover bag like that - there might have been versions before that as well.


----------



## yellow_tulip

It was a nice and sunny day yesterday so I took this out for the first time and it’s so fun and cheery! I wish I had bought it sooner so I could have tried it sooner I would’ve bought some more in various leathers/combo!


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> It was a nice and sunny day yesterday so I took this out for the first time and it’s so fun and cheery! I wish I had bought it sooner so I could have tried it sooner I would’ve bought some more in various leathers/combo!


You are my bag twin. The first MM bag I bought was the grey Aphrodite. I then purchased a purple Aphrodite and an orange Zhoe. I absolutely love my orange nappa Zhoe. Best bag ever!!!


----------



## Rikireads

[emoji1474]


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> Ladies!!!!!
> 
> Here’s the swatch photo of the dark blue Nabuk I requested from Marco!
> 
> I’m in love and definitely will order. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Will anyone join me? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 4199113



I contacted Marco! Fingers crossed that I will have a dark blue beauty.


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> You are my bag twin. The first MM bag I bought was the grey Aphrodite. I then purchased a purple Aphrodite and an orange Zhoe. I absolutely love my orange nappa Zhoe. Best bag ever!!!


I should thank you as your picture inspired me to try it out during the last mega sale!


----------



## DesigningStyle

TotinScience said:


> I believe this photo is of a bag from the movie or inspired by the movie. I have no idea if the movie bag was the first ever version of a foldover bag like that - there might have been versions before that as well.


So MM did not come up with this design since the movie came out in 2006.  
The original of this design is Patricia Field!  Wow what an eye opener.  I had no idea.


----------



## starsong

yellow_tulip said:


> It was a nice and sunny day yesterday so I took this out for the first time and it’s so fun and cheery! I wish I had bought it sooner so I could have tried it sooner I would’ve bought some more in various leathers/combo!


Beautiful color! Orange nappa looks much more versatile in your picture than in the swatch.

With my Light Pink Nappa Little Athena today. The light pink is much darker and more saturated than I expected, but matches the swatch exactly. I would describe it as a strong bubblegum pink. I did not like it initially as I was expecting a paler pink, but it's growing on me. I love nappa little athena, it holds my daily essentials well and the soft nappa feels so good when I touch it.  The front pouch is very handy and where I keep my phone (iphone 8) with the magnetic closure.


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> I did not list out all my bags and leathers so I will not be lazy and do it:
> Aphrodite in purple merino that I gifted to my friend
> Aphrodite in pearl grey pebbled that I gifted to my daughter
> Midi Selene in Africa lead gift for my daughter
> Midi Selene in Africa lead that I have for myself
> Midi Selene in Amaranto pebbled
> Midi Selene in Black pebbled
> Midi Soulmate in Africa Blue gifted to a friend
> Midi Soulmate in Africa Bronze gifted to my daughter
> Midi Soulmate in Cream shimmer nubuk  gifted to my friend
> Midi Soulmate in peachy pink nappa
> Stella in cobalt blue embossed
> Phoebe in Africa lead
> Phoebe in turquoise pebbled
> Phoebe in purple pebbled
> Phoebe in taupe merino
> Angelica in navy pebbled
> Angelica in Cameo Rose merino
> Diva in dark grey merino
> Mini Zhoe in Tuscan Yellow Nappa
> Zhoe in orange nappa
> Zhoe in Africa blue
> Zhoe in pink nappa
> Zhoe Legend in Artik nappa
> Zhoe Legend in Celeste merino
> Mini Zhoe in plum pebbled gift for my daughter
> Midi Sabrina in cameo rose merino gifted to a friend
> Penelope in apple green merino
> Penelope in pink nappa
> Little Muse in Everose shimmer pompei
> Little Tulipano in Amethyst pompei
> LIttle Tulipano in Sugar Cane shimmer pompei
> Tulipano in Sugar cane and everose shimmer pompei - Gift for my daughter
> Daphne in Crystal Pink merino
> Little Tulipano in Diamond leather
> Midi Minerva in purple merino gifted to my daughter
> Midi Minerva in taupe merino gifted to a friend.
> Aura in burgundy pebbled
> Aura Forest green merino



I would love love to see your closet full of mm bags! So many lovely bags that you’ve listed here that I wish I had tried namely the aura, midi minerva and soulmate. Oh and the Africa leather..


----------



## TotinScience

DesigningStyle said:


> So MM did not come up with this design since the movie came out in 2006.
> The original of this design is Patricia Field!  Wow what an eye opener.  I had no idea.


I honestly think it's entirely possible that MM came up with this design by themselves anyway  - I wouldn't worry about it too much


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> It was a nice and sunny day yesterday so I took this out for the first time and it’s so fun and cheery! I wish I had bought it sooner so I could have tried it sooner I would’ve bought some more in various leathers/combo!


Seeing as I already have the orange Zhoe I will definitely take the dessert!!!


----------



## starsong

I have a reply from Marco regarding Dark blue nabuk Diva with dark blue nappa base:
_
"As far as dark blue Nappa I'll find something closer to dark blue Nabuk since Nabuk is darker and match wouldn't be the top. We surely have a dark blue calf to match dark blue Nabuk on your Diva."_

I don't know how he will find dark blue calf but this is sounding like its going to be a really good combination!


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> I would love love to see your closet full of mm bags! So many lovely bags that you’ve listed here that I wish I had tried namely the aura, midi minerva and soulmate. Oh and the Africa leather..


I have given away both my midi Minerva's to a friend and my daughter. My daughter also has the Bronze Africa Midi Soulmate and I gave a friend the blue Africa midi Soulmate. Out of 40 or so bags I only have 26 myself. I have given quite a few to my daughter and to a couple of friends. I have only sold 2 bags. I mostly give them to my daughter and to any of my good friends who do not have well made great Italian made bags. I feel I have so many I like to spread them around to family and friends.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> I have a reply from Marco regarding Dark blue nabuk Diva with dark blue nappa base:
> _
> "As far as dark blue Nappa I'll find something closer to dark blue Nabuk since Nabuk is darker and match wouldn't be the top. We surely have a dark blue calf to match dark blue Nabuk on your Diva."_
> 
> I don't know how he will find dark blue calf but this is sounding like its going to be a really good combination!


If I am not mistaken he might have some dark blue calf. I thought he offered a dark blue calf some time ago.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> I would love love to see your closet full of mm bags! So many lovely bags that you’ve listed here that I wish I had tried namely the aura, midi minerva and soulmate. Oh and the Africa leather..


I absolutely love the Aura I use both of mine all the time. It is such a stylish bag and is the perfect size. One of my favorite bags. I love the burgundy and the dark green both rich color leathers that are gorgeous in the Aura style. The midi Minerva is a great style the only reason I gave both of mine away is as I have mentioned now that I am not working full time and doing tons of business travel I have downsized the size of my bags. I find I do not carry as much as I used to when I was working. When I need a large tote I reach for my midi Selenes which are the perfect size and weight. My all time favorite is the midi Selene in Africa lead. My all time favorite Africa leather is the lead.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Beautiful color! Orange nappa looks much more versatile in your picture than in the swatch.
> 
> With my Light Pink Nappa Little Athena today. The light pink is much darker and more saturated than I expected, but matches the swatch exactly. I would describe it as a strong bubblegum pink. I did not like it initially as I was expecting a paler pink, but it's growing on me. I love nappa little athena, it holds my daily essentials well and the soft nappa feels so good when I touch it.  The front pouch is very handy and where I keep my phone (iphone 8) with the magnetic closure.


OMG I love this bag. I love pink bags I have 7 of them in all different shades. This is amazing. I also am a big fan of nappa an absolute favorite leather. Enjoy - it is fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

Rikireads said:


> I contacted Marco! Fingers crossed that I will have a dark blue beauty.


I can't wait to see all these gorgeous dark blue bags. Such a great color and an amazing leather.


----------



## HermesHope

Could I ask a question about pompei leather? I bought my Midi Muse in this leather because it suited the style and I loved the colour. As I live in the UK, where we have such variable weather, could anyone tell me how pompei wears? Do I have to be especially careful and what do I do if it rains, as it surely will?

I only have two other bags, Africa leather and pebbled, and I believe I don’t need to worry about them.

TIA


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Pompei seems to be extremely durable, although I’ve only carried it twice!


----------



## pdxhb

HermesHope said:


> Could I ask a question about pompei leather? I bought my Midi Muse in this leather because it suited the style and I loved the colour. As I live in the UK, where we have such variable weather, could anyone tell me how pompei wears? Do I have to be especially careful and what do I do if it rains, as it surely will?
> 
> I only have two other bags, Africa leather and pebbled, and I believe I don’t need to worry about them.
> 
> TIA


I've definitely used my pompei muse in our rainy weather here - no issues at all, but I do wipe it off when I get home at the end of the day.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Could I ask a question about pompei leather? I bought my Midi Muse in this leather because it suited the style and I loved the colour. As I live in the UK, where we have such variable weather, could anyone tell me how pompei wears? Do I have to be especially careful and what do I do if it rains, as it surely will?
> 
> I only have two other bags, Africa leather and pebbled, and I believe I don’t need to worry about them.
> 
> TIA


I have 3 pompei bags and have been out in the rain with 2 of them without any issues. I also wipe my bag off when I get home. I find it to be a pretty hardy wearing.


----------



## djfmn

The one style I regret not getting is the Juliet in the seafoam green or the emerald green leather. The more I see that style the more I like it.


----------



## HermesHope

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Pompei seems to be extremely durable, although I’ve only carried it twice!





pdxhb said:


> I've definitely used my pompei muse in our rainy weather here - no issues at all, but I do wipe it off when I get home at the end of the day.





djfmn said:


> I have 3 pompei bags and have been out in the rain with 2 of them without any issues. I also wipe my bag off when I get home. I find it to be a pretty hardy wearing.



Thank you! I will now dare to venture out with my Midi Muse even if it is raining. Although, as it is a birthday present, I will have to wait until November. Can I get away with the bright blue colour in the Autumn/Winter or do I have to wait until Spring next year? Eek!


----------



## mleleigh

HermesHope said:


> Thank you! I will now dare to venture out with my Midi Muse even if it is raining. Although, as it is a birthday present, I will have to wait until November. Can I get away with the bright blue colour in the Autumn/Winter or do I have to wait until Spring next year? Eek!



You can absolutely use bright blue in A/W. I’m thinking of how beautiful it would look with a gray or black winter coat.


----------



## anabg

Did anyone start receiving their bags from the final sale, yet?


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> Beautiful color! Orange nappa looks much more versatile in your picture than in the swatch.
> 
> With my Light Pink Nappa Little Athena today. The light pink is much darker and more saturated than I expected, but matches the swatch exactly. I would describe it as a strong bubblegum pink. I did not like it initially as I was expecting a paler pink, but it's growing on me. I love nappa little athena, it holds my daily essentials well and the soft nappa feels so good when I touch it.  The front pouch is very handy and where I keep my phone (iphone 8) with the magnetic closure.


So cute! [emoji7]  
I'm into pink this year. I wish I had noticed it earlier - I would have gotten at least one of the Penelopes in this color. Bummer.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> Thank you! I will now dare to venture out with my Midi Muse even if it is raining. Although, as it is a birthday present, I will have to wait until November. Can I get away with the bright blue colour in the Autumn/Winter or do I have to wait until Spring next year? Eek!


Wear it whenever your heart desires! I am a huge fan of wearing bright colors during dreary weather. It brightens my day and serves as a pick-me-up. [emoji106]


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Thank you! I will now dare to venture out with my Midi Muse even if it is raining. Although, as it is a birthday present, I will have to wait until November. Can I get away with the bright blue colour in the Autumn/Winter or do I have to wait until Spring next year? Eek!


I do not have any rules when it comes to my bags. I use any color whenever I want to. It is such a great feeling to know that I go in and take any bag I want to use whenever I want to use it. No rules complete freedom. Once I made the decision I found I used all my bags and never worried if or whether it was the right time of the year to use them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.


----------



## yellow_tulip

What a cutie!


starsong said:


> Beautiful color! Orange nappa looks much more versatile in your picture than in the swatch.
> 
> With my Light Pink Nappa Little Athena today. The light pink is much darker and more saturated than I expected, but matches the swatch exactly. I would describe it as a strong bubblegum pink. I did not like it initially as I was expecting a paler pink, but it's growing on me. I love nappa little athena, it holds my daily essentials well and the soft nappa feels so good when I touch it.  The front pouch is very handy and where I keep my phone (iphone 8) with the magnetic closure.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4201745
> View attachment 4201746
> View attachment 4201747
> 
> 
> New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.


I am so glad she found a lovely new home with you


----------



## eleanors36

I'm considering one more bag and hope I can get some suggestions from some of you.  I'm thinking about getting another Zhoe Legend with dark green Verona on that back piece that forms the front flap and dark gray pebbled.  Had anyone here color blocked a Zhoe?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My second and last MM bag (Flora colorblocked diamond leather) is coming today  I also only got notified by email that it's being delivered today, no texts or other notifications so far. Based on the tracking info I received today, it looks like Marco shipped it on 9/20, and it's being delivered after just four days of transit from Italy to the northeastern US!

For the first time ever, I'm so sad that I'm staying at my boyfriend's from today until Thursday - this suspenseful four-day wait is going to kill me!


----------



## eleanors36

Here's the design Marco sent to me.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.


----------



## Coastal jewel

eleanors36 said:


> Here's the design Marco sent to me.



What leathers?


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I'm considering one more bag and hope I can get some suggestions from some of you.  I'm thinking about getting another Zhoe Legend with dark green Verona on that back piece that forms the front flap and dark gray pebbled.  Had anyone here color blocked a Zhoe?





eleanors36 said:


> Here's the design Marco sent to me.


I believe @TotinScience and @vink? have color block bags. Page 1398 of this thread (or close by) has one of those beauties.

Yours looks very nice! [emoji106]

Eta: That looks like a regular Zhoe in Marco's picture. Your Zhoe legend would be more square with less wings on the side for the contrast. Either one is a fabulous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4201745
> View attachment 4201746
> View attachment 4201747
> 
> 
> New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.


That's sweet bag!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


Lovely bag! That marine lining really is just a stunner, I kind of wish I had got more MMs with a lining in marine! I'll certainly miss some of the incredible, fun linings that MM offer, including this one...


----------



## starkfan

eleanors36 said:


> I'm considering one more bag and hope I can get some suggestions from some of you.  I'm thinking about getting another Zhoe Legend with dark green Verona on that back piece that forms the front flap and dark gray pebbled.  Had anyone here color blocked a Zhoe?





carterazo said:


> I believe @TotinScience and @vink? have color block bags. Page 1398 of this thread (or close by) has one of those beauties.
> 
> Yours looks very nice! [emoji106]
> 
> Eta: That looks like a regular Zhoe in Marco's picture. Your Zhoe legend would be more square with less wings on the side for the contrast. Either one is a fabulous bag!



I think @Sickgrl13 and @Kylacove also have some colour-blocked Zhoes/Zhoe Legends too -- if you search in this thread for posts by them, you might be able to find them by going a few pages back in the search results?


----------



## carterazo

starkfan said:


> I think @Sickgrl13 and @Kylacove also have some colour-blocked Zhoes/Zhoe Legends too -- if you search in this thread for posts by them, you might be able to find them by going a few pages back in the search results?


Yes,  @Sickgrl13!!! It's her bag I was thinking of! Got my cables crossed.  Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


That's beautiful!


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> What leathers?


Possibly Verona.  Any thoughts?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I believe @TotinScience and @vink? have color block bags. Page 1398 of this thread (or close by) has one of those beauties.
> 
> Yours looks very nice! [emoji106]
> 
> Eta: That looks like a regular Zhoe in Marco's picture. Your Zhoe legend would be more square with less wings on the side for the contrast. Either one is a fabulous bag!


You're right.  I just looked and I like these color blocks a lot.  I actually like the look with less wings, but that's just me.  They're all gorgeous, and how wonderful to design this!!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> You're right.  I just looked and I like these color blocks a lot.  I actually like the look with less wings, but that's just me.  They're all gorgeous, and how wonderful to design this!!


It's really special to design it, yes! I decided to go for it two weeks ago, and ordered a version of sickgrl13 colorblock. This is a last chance opportunity, sadly.


----------



## starkfan

eleanors36 said:


> Possibly Verona.  Any thoughts?


The Zhoe and Zhoe Legend, by their design, are more structured styles, but I do think it still has some character in Verona (at least for the Zhoe Legend)... I have a Legend all in Verona, and it's a nice, soft, almost squishy variant on the style (my second Legend is in vacchetta, which definitely keeps its shape more). The Legend in Verona does develop a hint of slouch at the sides (I have a pic kind of showing that starting to develop, over here), although based on how it's constructed, I doubt it'll ever get puddly or completely lose its shape.

That said, if you're after the regular Zhoe in Verona, I'm not sure if Verona would work as well for the "wings", as the "wings" likely won't look as good if they get soft. Regular Zhoe might work better in a leather less prone to puddling than Verona, IMHO.


----------



## eleanors36

starkfan said:


> The Zhoe and Zhoe Legend, by their design, are more structured styles, but I do think it still has some character in Verona (at least for the Zhoe Legend)... I have a Legend all in Verona, and it's a nice, soft, almost squishy variant on the style (my second Legend is in vacchetta, which definitely keeps its shape more). The Legend in Verona does develop a hint of slouch at the sides (I have a pic kind of showing that starting to develop, over here), although based on how it's constructed, I doubt it'll ever get puddly or completely lose its shape.
> 
> That said, if you're after the regular Zhoe in Verona, I'm not sure if Verona would work as well for the "wings", as the "wings" likely won't look as good if they get soft. Regular Zhoe might work better in a leather less prone to puddling than Verona, IMHO.


Thank you so much!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


This is just gorgeous. I love the leather and the lining perfect.


----------



## TotinScience

While the color did come out well at all in this photo, I am super happy with the new to me Minerva midi in Bordeaux Tuscania! Stars truly aligned for me to get this bag - the lovely tpfer who got it made customizations that are beyond 
perfect for me (top zipper, padded crossbody strap, light gunmetal, rings instead of hooks, longer flap) and she decided against keeping it. Now it is my perfect work to play bag and with top zipper closure I can be at peace that my belongings are safe and not falling out. I personally think this style should have been standard with a top zipper anyway, as it fits perfectly in there and does not interfere with how the bag handles in any way .


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> God, I love, LOVE, LOOOVE this bag. Which leather and color is it?


@Tankgirl I asked Marco if he had any of this leather left and he said he searched in the workroom and there is none left. He bought one skin and made my midi Soulmate and probably some other people might have ordered it when it was shown on the blog. I have never seen anyone post a bag in this leather besides me so not sure if anyone on tpf ordered a bag in this leather. He normally can make 3 or 4 bags out of a skin. I must say it is my all time favorite nappa leather out of all my MM bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


Love it.  WE are bag twins and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> While the color did come out well at all in this photo, I am super happy with the new to me Minerva midi in Bordeaux Tuscania! Stars truly aligned for me to get this bag - the lovely tpfer who got it made customizations that are beyond
> perfect for me (top zipper, padded crossbody strap, light gunmetal, rings instead of hooks, longer flap) and she decided against keeping it. Now it is my perfect work to play bag and with top zipper closure I can be at peace that my belongings are safe and not falling out. I personally think this style should have been standard with a top zipper anyway, as it fits perfectly in there and does not interfere with how the bag handles in any way .


That is a great looking bag!  Suits you perfectly.  Congrats on finding that, for more reasons than one, lol.  I believe I am profiting from this as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4201745
> View attachment 4201746
> View attachment 4201747
> 
> 
> New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.


OOOH, I like that combination.  Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> While the color did come out well at all in this photo, I am super happy with the new to me Minerva midi in Bordeaux Tuscania! Stars truly aligned for me to get this bag - the lovely tpfer who got it made customizations that are beyond
> perfect for me (top zipper, padded crossbody strap, light gunmetal, rings instead of hooks, longer flap) and she decided against keeping it. Now it is my perfect work to play bag and with top zipper closure I can be at peace that my belongings are safe and not falling out. I personally think this style should have been standard with a top zipper anyway, as it fits perfectly in there and does not interfere with how the bag handles in any way .


What a gorgeous bag! The leather looks so yummy!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi guys is Marco still taking last minute orders? Seeing as some of you guys are still putting orders through.. 

Also, if anyone can help and sorry if there’s already a comparison, but how much bigger is the zhoe legend from the mini zhoe? The mini is plenty big for me but like the compartments of the legend. 

TIA!


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys is Marco still taking last minute orders? Seeing as some of you guys are still putting orders through..
> 
> Also, if anyone can help and sorry if there’s already a comparison, but how much bigger is the zhoe legend from the mini zhoe? The mini is plenty big for me but like the compartments of the legend.
> 
> TIA!


Yes he is still taking last minute orders. I will photograph my mini Zhoe and my Zhoe Legend for you.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Final order just delivered!  Am I the first one to receive a final order package?


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Yes,  @Sickgrl13!!! It's her bag I was thinking of! Got my cables crossed.  Thanks!


I really need to do a family shot of all the color blocked beauties MM has made me.  Just no time since the semester started again.  Don't why I thought going back to school for an MBA at my age was a good idea.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


We will be twins when I get my last order (other than the gold hw).  I always get silver.


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> It's really special to design it, yes! I decided to go for it two weeks ago, and ordered a version of sickgrl13 colorblock. This is a last chance opportunity, sadly.



Are we going to be twins on this bag?? Yay!!!  I have started calling this my Blue’s Clues bag since the bright primary colors remind me of that show for some reason.


----------



## HermesHope

mleleigh said:


> You can absolutely use bright blue in A/W. I’m thinking of how beautiful it would look with a gray or black winter coat.





anabg said:


> Did anyone start receiving their bags from the final sale, yet?



Yes, this Midi Muse arrived last week.



carterazo said:


> Wear it whenever your heart desires! I am a huge fan of wearing bright colors during dreary weather. It brightens my day and serves as a pick-me-up. [emoji106]





djfmn said:


> I do not have any rules when it comes to my bags. I use any color whenever I want to. It is such a great feeling to know that I go in and take any bag I want to use whenever I want to use it. No rules complete freedom. Once I made the decision I found I used all my bags and never worried if or whether it was the right time of the year to use them.



Oh, thank you all! Yes, it would brighten up a typical English grey day. I now feel I can carry this bag any time xx


----------



## HermesHope

DesigningStyle said:


> Final order just delivered!  Am I the first one to receive a final order package?


Nope, I got mine last week


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> Yes he is still taking last minute orders. I will photograph my mini Zhoe and my Zhoe Legend for you.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> Final order just delivered!  Am I the first one to receive a final order package?


Was there a notification via email or text?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Devyn Danielle said:


> Was there a notification via email or text?


The notification arrived an hour AFTER it delivered!  Regarding timing, I believe I placed one of the first orders after the announcement.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Presenting my Sabrina Midi. Blue Reef Nappa, SHW, Light Fuchsia Lining.  I will be cruising the Western Caribbean soon and this beauty will look amazing on my arm!


----------



## dignatius

DesigningStyle said:


> The notification arrived an hour AFTER it delivered!  Regarding timing, I believe I placed one of the first orders after the announcement.



Was your package delivered by Fedex and did they require a signature?   I placed my order on Day 3 and the expectation set at that time was that it should arrive sometime this week...


----------



## dignatius

Does anybody here have a Soulmate Midi in Verona leather?   If so, do you find the weight of the bag problematic?  Any cons you can think of to using Verona on this particular design?  

If there is a picture that you can share, that would be particularly helpful.  I found a bunch of Verona Theias in the reference thread but no Soulmates...


----------



## TotinScience

I figured it may be useful for everyone who  ordered during the last sale - Marco told me they ship packages twice a week to consolidate the craziness. Another batch was supposed to go out today!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I really need to do a family shot of all the color blocked beauties MM has made me.  Just no time since the semester started again.  Don't why I thought going back to school for an MBA at my age was a good idea.


Congratulations on going back to school! It might be hard, but so worth it!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Are we going to be twins on this bag?? Yay!!!  I have started calling this my Blue’s Clues bag since the bright primary colors remind me of that show for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202489


[emoji7] 

We'll be fraternal twins! After much thought, and looking at pictures of swatches together multiple times a day, I decided to go with apple green/flirt red/denim with bluette edge paint. Marco said it would be a pretty combination too. I looove yours, but I kept going back to that combo for some reason. So, I followed my instinct. I hope I don't regret it. [emoji28] (i've wondered a couple times....)


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> Presenting my Sabrina Midi. Blue Reef Nappa, SHW, Light Fuchsia Lining.  I will be cruising the Western Caribbean soon and this beauty will look amazing on my arm!


All the emojis for this beauty!
[emoji33] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji55] [emoji54] [emoji7] [emoji108]


----------



## DesigningStyle

dignatius said:


> Was your package delivered by Fedex and did they require a signature?   I placed my order on Day 3 and the expectation set at that time was that it should arrive sometime this week...


Yes.  The email came from “Gruppo Poste Italiane”.


----------



## dignatius

All,

Marco told me that he can still keep taking orders for in-stock leathers but the wait time would be longer than usual.  Presumably he's trying to make back his investment in the leather.  Here is a listing of what he still has in-stock.  

VACCHETTA:
- black
- mahogany
- dark taupe
- dark green

NAPPA:
- black
- white
- caramel
- blue reef
- nut

POMPEI:
-terracotta
-tuscan brown
-dark green
-dark grey
-a bit of amethyst


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Congratulations on going back to school! It might be hard, but so worth it!





carterazo said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> We'll be fraternal twins! After much thought, and looking at pictures of swatches together multiple times a day, I decided to go with apple green/flirt red/denim with bluette edge paint. Marco said it would be a pretty combination too. I looove yours, but I kept going back to that combo for some reason. So, I followed my instinct. I hope I don't regret it. [emoji28] (i've wondered a couple times....)



Yay for fraternal twins!  I think the combo you chose will also be fabulous.  

And thanks for the congrats about school!  I guess the good thing is, an MBA will allow me to afford more bags!


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> All,
> 
> Marco told me that he can still keep taking orders for in-stock leathers but the wait time would be longer than usual.  Presumably he's trying to make back his investment in the leather.  Here is a listing of what he still has in-stock.
> 
> VACCHETTA:
> - black
> - mahogany
> - dark taupe
> - dark green
> 
> NAPPA:
> - black
> - white
> - caramel
> - blue reef
> - nut
> 
> POMPEI:
> -terracotta
> -tuscan brown
> -dark green
> -dark grey
> -a bit of amethyst


No more pebbled or merinos left. Bummer! Here I was thinking of adding something small like a Penelope or Penelope midi - or a mini...[emoji5]  Sigh!


----------



## dignatius

carterazo said:


> No more pebbled or merinos left. Bummer! Here I was thinking of adding something small like a Penelope or Penelope midi - or a mini...[emoji5]  Sigh!



Actually, I didn't ask about pebbled or merinos.  He might well have some left so it pays to ask!


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> Actually, I didn't ask about pebbled or merinos.  He might well have some left so it pays to ask!


Thanks!  I will ask.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Yay for fraternal twins!  I think the combo you chose will also be fabulous.
> 
> And thanks for the congrats about school!  I guess the good thing is, an MBA will allow me to afford more bags!


Thanks!  I have to hurry up and wait patiently. [emoji28]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dignatius said:


> All,
> 
> Marco told me that he can still keep taking orders for in-stock leathers but the wait time would be longer than usual.  Presumably he's trying to make back his investment in the leather.  Here is a listing of what he still has in-stock.
> 
> VACCHETTA:
> - black
> - mahogany
> - dark taupe
> - dark green
> 
> NAPPA:
> - black
> - white
> - caramel
> - blue reef
> - nut
> 
> POMPEI:
> -terracotta
> -tuscan brown
> -dark green
> -dark grey
> -a bit of amethyst


Do you know if it will be 20% off or not?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  I will ask.


I shouldn’t even care, but please report back.lol


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Thanks!  I will ask.



Please post what you find out...


----------



## yellow_tulip

dignatius said:


> All,
> 
> Marco told me that he can still keep taking orders for in-stock leathers but the wait time would be longer than usual.  Presumably he's trying to make back his investment in the leather.  Here is a listing of what he still has in-stock.
> 
> VACCHETTA:
> - black
> - mahogany
> - dark taupe
> - dark green
> 
> NAPPA:
> - black
> - white
> - caramel
> - blue reef
> - nut
> 
> POMPEI:
> -terracotta
> -tuscan brown
> -dark green
> -dark grey
> -a bit of amethyst


Thanks for the info! I haven’t even received my last order yet but here I am really considering another. 

Do you guys know if I will have to pay for a different shipping fee? Or would he just add it on the last order? But then it would go over rate for taxes lol


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dignatius said:


> Does anybody here have a Soulmate Midi in Verona leather?   If so, do you find the weight of the bag problematic?  Any cons you can think of to using Verona on this particular design?
> 
> If there is a picture that you can share, that would be particularly helpful.  I found a bunch of Verona Theias in the reference thread but no Soulmates...



Yes, no and no. 

Search for mud Verona midi soulmate in this thread and you'll see recent pics of mine.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Carrying it today actually


----------



## bonniekir

yellow_tulip said:


> It was a nice and sunny day yesterday so I took this out for the first time and it’s so fun and cheery! I wish I had bought it sooner so I could have tried it sooner I would’ve bought some more in various leathers/combo!



Oh yes, a very uplifting colour!! I have the Orange in a Phoebe, and I must admit, I truely love Orange bags!
Enjoy! : )


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4201745
> View attachment 4201746
> View attachment 4201747
> 
> 
> New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.



A really nice Phoebe! Good catch!! Enjoy..


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4203079
> 
> Carrying it today actually



What mods were done?  She is lovely..


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168



Such a besutiful and also classic bag with a twist!! The lining spikes it up!! Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

DesigningStyle said:


> Presenting my Sabrina Midi. Blue Reef Nappa, SHW, Light Fuchsia Lining.  I will be cruising the Western Caribbean soon and this beauty will look amazing on my arm!



Wow, a lovely bag for the sea!! Enjoy cruising with this beauty!!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is my summer sale Zhoe legend in Black vachetta, marine lining, gold hardware, and adjustable strap  with long and short extensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202165
> View attachment 4202167
> View attachment 4202168


What a classic! Really beautiful - great choice. and I imagine you'll be able to wear this a lot.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Blue reef Sabrina Midi out and about with me today!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4201745
> View attachment 4201746
> View attachment 4201747
> 
> 
> New to me Colorblocked Phoebe.  Thank you TotinScience.



DDG, isn’t it?


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> What a classic! Really beautiful - great choice. and I imagine you'll be able to wear this a lot.



That is gorgeous!


----------



## christinemliu

Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
Navy pebbled Little Penelope


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coastal jewel said:


> What mods were done?  She is lovely..



Side zips and marine lining, that's it.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope


Christine these are just gorgeous. I love all of them. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope


Is that your first  Little Tulipano? I have 3 and I think it is an underrated style.


----------



## Coastal jewel

love love love your pics..


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope



Vacchetta looks tasty on Little Tulipano - I love the textural variation with the raw edges. Great combo!


----------



## djfmn

Here is the list from Marco of all the leathers that he has available. If it says OK he has enough for at least one bag. If it says SLG he has enough at least one SLG maybe a couple. *NOTE THIS IS PART ONE I HAVE A PART 2* to post with the rest of the leathers. Could not get it all posted together.

VERONA             DARK BEIGE                     OK

VERONA             SKY (light turquoise)       OK

VERONA             DARK GREEN                   SLG

VERONA             LIGHT OCHER                   SLG

VERONA             DARK BLUE                       OK

VERONA             BLACK                                OK

TUSCANIA          BISCOTTI                          SLG

TUSCANIA          ORANGE                           OK

TUSCANIA          CITRUS                              SLG

TUSCANIA          GREY                                 OK

TUSCANIA          COBBLESTONE                SLG

VACCHETTA       MAHOGANY                    OK

VACCHETTA       BLACK                               OK

VACCHETTA       TANGERINE                      SLG

VACCHETTA       RIVER BLUE                      SLG

VACCHETTA       DARK GREEN                    OK

VACCHETTA       DARK TAUPE                    OK

POMPEI              AMETHYST                       SLG      

POMPEI              DARK GREY                      OK        

POMPEI              DARK GREEN                    OK        

POMPEI              BLUSH                               OK        

POMPEI              EGGPLANT                       SLG      

POMPEI              TERRACOTTA                   OK        

POMPEI              TUSCAN BROWN             OK        

GLITTER POMPEI             SILVER                OK

GLITTER POMPEI             DARK BLUE         SLG

GLITTER POMPEI             EVEROSE            SLG      

GLITTER POMPEI             PLATINUM         OK        



AQUILA MATTE   BLACK               OK        

AQUILA MATTE JEANS                 SLG      

AQUILA MATTE TAN                     SLG      

AQUILA MATTE TURQUOISE       OK        

AQUILA MATTE MAUVE A            SLG      

AQUILA MATTE ORANGE             OK        

ATHENE SAGE GREEN                   SLG      

ATHENE LIPSTICK                          SLG      

ATHENE CAMEO                            SLG      

Enjoy picking your final bag/SLG with the leather he has available.


----------



## djfmn

Here is part 2 of the leathers left from MM. If there is something else besides OK or SLG I am not sure what that means. I think tbc might mean to be decided. The OK means there is at least enough for one regular bag. SLG enough for at least one SMALL LEATHER GOOD.

PART 2. 

ATHENE              POWDER            SLG       
ATHENE              HAZEL TAN         SLG       


DIAMOND          PEWTER              SLG       
DIAMOND          SILVER                OK         
DIAMOND          EVEROSE            OK         



MERINOS           SUNFLOWER      OK         
MERINOS           DENIM                OK         
MERINOS           CORAL                SLG       
MERINOS           YELLOW              OK         
MERINOS           COGNAC             SLG
MERINOS           ORANGE             SLG       
MERINOS           SAND                  SLG       
MERINOS           CARAMEL           OK         
MERINOS           SEA GREEN         OK         
MERINOS           GREY                   SLG       

NAPPA  INDIGO                             SLG       
NAPPA  RUBY RED                         SLG       
NAPPA  PEACH PINK                     SLG       
NAPPA  ORANGE                           OK/SLG
NAPPA  YELLOW                            OK/SLG
NAPPA  CHOCOLATE                    OK/SLG
NAPPA  NAVY                                SLG       
NAPPA  WHITE                              OK         
NAPPA  BLACK                               OK
NAPPA  CARAMEL                         OK         
NAPPA  NUT                                   OK         
NAPPA  OFF-WHITE                      OK         
NAPPA  VIOLET                             SLG       
NAPPA  TUSCAN YELLOW             SLG       
NAPPA  TANGERINE                      SLG       
NAPPA  OCTANE                            OK         
NAPPA  BROWNROSE                   tbc         
NAPPA  BLUE REEF                        OK         

PEBBLED             BLUETTE             SLG       
PEBBLED             DENIM                OK         
PEBBLED             FLIRT RED           SLG       
PEBBLED             CIELO                  SLG       
PEBBLED             CYBER YELLOW SLG       
PEBBLED             DARK GREEN      OK         
PEBBLED             LIGHT GREEN     OK         
PEBBLED             EMERALD           OK         
PEBBLED             BURGUNDY        SLG       
PEBBLED             PURPLE               OK         
PEBBLED             DARK BROWN                 OK         
PEBBLED             SANGRIA                          OK         
PEBBLED             BLACK                               OK         
PEBBLED             AVIO BLUE                        OK         
PEBBLED             NUT BROWN                   SLG       
PEBBLED             LEAF GREEN                     SLG       
PEBBLED             ANANAS                           OK         
PEBBLED             AMARANTO                     SLG       
PEBBLED             LEMONCURD                   SLG       
PEBBLED             LION BROWN                  SLG       
PEBBLED             CHAMPAGNE                   OK         
PEBBLED             TURQUOISE                     SLG       
PEBBLED             NUDE                                SLG       
PEBBLED             DARK TEAL                       SLG       
PEBBLED             GERANIO                          SLG       
PEBBLED             CAPPUCCINO                   OK         
PEBBLED             LIGHT GREY                      SLG       
PEBBLED             LEAD GREY                       OK         
PEBBLED             FUCHSIA                           OK         
PEBBLED             OCHER                              OK


----------



## djfmn

Excuse the formatting but I was emailed a PDF with lots of information like where it is located on their shelf etc. I did my best to remove any of the stuff that was not necessary so I did a lot of reformatting to make it reasonably readable.


----------



## baroke

Is it dumb if I keep hoping this isn’t really happening?


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Is that your first  Little Tulipano? I have 3 and I think it is an underrated style.


Thank you again everyone! Yes, this is my first Little Tulipano and I love the unique style as well as the functionality! Someone had mentioned the side pockets are so handy, which they are, and the ability to downsize even further and just use the middle compartment is really modern. Jealous of you with 3, you get to mix and match!


----------



## djfmn

baroke said:


> Is it dumb if I keep hoping this isn’t really happening?


I keep hoping the same thing that he will remain open. The only way he can hope to stay open is for him to acquire a lot more customers. So I have been spreading the word as much as possible to everyone I know.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Thank you again everyone! Yes, this is my first Little Tulipano and I love the unique style as well as the functionality! Someone had mentioned the side pockets are so handy, which they are, and the ability to downsize even further and just use the middle compartment is really modern. Jealous of you with 3, you get to mix and match!


Well I just posted the list of all the leathers so you can get another one.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I keep hoping the same thing that he will remain open. The only way he can hope to stay open is for him to acquire a lot more customers. So I have been spreading the word as much as possible to everyone I know.


To help get the word out, I had mentioned to Marco my YouTube suggestion of someone making videos about his bags and he said: "We have a YouTube channel but we've never worked on it. Do you want to be the first MM customer to show MM items you just received? Maybe it's late but everything can help in this market!
Link to our YouTube channel is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDacWJSEu8kraDBSqZwjM_Q?view_as=public"

I am camera shy and actually I think someone who has more styles than me (I have 4) would be a better candidate to do this...I do know it's time consuming, but faced with the possible reward of perhaps MM reopening by him getting more customers, maybe someone would be willing to?


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> To help get the word out, I had mentioned to Marco my YouTube suggestion of someone making videos about his bags and he said: "We have a YouTube channel but we've never worked on it. Do you want to be the first MM customer to show MM items you just received? Maybe it's late but everything can help in this market!
> Link to our YouTube channel is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDacWJSEu8kraDBSqZwjM_Q?view_as=public"
> 
> I am camera shy and actually I think someone who has more styles than me (I have 4) would be a better candidate to do this...I do know it's time consuming, but faced with the possible reward of perhaps MM reopening by him getting more customers, maybe someone would be willing to?


I am not really good at it but I am going to see my daughter and she might be willing to do it. She is photogenic and not camera shy. I am taking her a new Tulipano in Everose and Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. Actually we should ask Ali Waychoff to do some utube reviews. 
I will send her an email and ask her.


----------



## dignatius

Devyn Danielle said:


> Do you know if it will be 20% off or not?



Yes, it will be 20% off.


----------



## HermesHope

I have posted about my bags frequently on my blog and can see that this has sent a little traffic Marco’s way. I wish I had been able to afford more bags as my three don’t amount to much!


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I have posted about my bags frequently on my blog and can see that this has sent a little traffic Marco’s way. I wish I had been able to afford more bags as my three don’t amount to much!


I am sure he appreciates all the business that comes his way. I love your blog especially all the book reviews. I have loaned some books from the library based on your reviews so thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope


I LOVE that dark taupe Little Tulipano!!!  Love the all one color bags; they speak to me.


----------



## DesigningStyle

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Side zips and marine lining, that's it.


Beautiful bags!  What a trifecta!


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I am not really good at it but I am going to see my daughter and she might be willing to do it. She is photogenic and not camera shy. I am taking her a new Tulipano in Everose and Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. Actually we should ask Ali Waychoff to do some utube reviews.
> I will send her an email and ask her.


I replied to him that we are working on someone would posting a video and he said: "This is simply amazing. You can't imagine how visibility is important even to attract a partner, an investor or to find any kind of support."


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope


Just stunning! Than you for sharing these beauties. Enjoy!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Excuse the formatting but I was emailed a PDF with lots of information like where it is located on their shelf etc. I did my best to remove any of the stuff that was not necessary so I did a lot of reformatting to make it reasonably readable.


Thank you for doing this!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I LOVE that dark taupe Little Tulipano!!!  Love the all one color bags; they speak to me.


All my Little Tulipanos that I ordered are one color. I traded a midi Soulmate that is a diamond leather two color which I really love as it is a pewter and platinum. The gold diamond leather is too much for me but along with the pewter it really tones it down and is perfect. I ordered the amethyst pompei as a single color Little Tulipano and also a Sugar cane pompei as a single color Little TUlipano. Originally I thought I would mix and match the Amethyst with the Sugar cane and it is too much for me. Of course thinking I knew what I was doing I decided to go with sugar cane pompei with the amethyst and Marco recommended the silver shimmer pompei with the Amethyst. I should have gone with his recommendation but I did not big mistake. Although I am seriously thinking I should get a silver pompei either or outer Little Tulipano to go with both the Amethyst and the sugar cane. Hmmm perhaps I should do that. Darn I keep talking myself into another bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I am not really good at it but I am going to see my daughter and she might be willing to do it. She is photogenic and not camera shy. I am taking her a new Tulipano in Everose and Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. Actually we should ask Ali Waychoff to do some utube reviews.
> I will send her an email and ask her.


This is so awesome!
A potential video idea would be to have interviews with customers and Marco. The blog posts about the leathers and process were amazing and unique in the way they offered a glimpse into the MM quality and process.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> This is so awesome!
> A potential video idea would be to have interviews with customers and Marco. The blog posts about the leathers and process were amazing and unique in the way they offered a glimpse into the MM quality and process.


Unfortunately the only people who knew about the blog were his customers. Perhaps youtube would have got him more visibility than the blog.


----------



## mleleigh

If anyone is willing to make a YouTube video, I think using Zappos as an example would be great. If you look at this video, I would even say that the camera-shy could start filming at the 0:06 mark (omitting the intro). See how starting at 0:06 the camera is stationary and the person's face is cut out? That way you're just sort of running through the features of the bag and people can see it in more detail. 

Off-topic video as an example:


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> All my Little Tulipanos that I ordered are one color. I traded a midi Soulmate that is a diamond leather two color which I really love as it is a pewter and platinum. The gold diamond leather is too much for me but along with the pewter it really tones it down and is perfect. I ordered the amethyst pompei as a single color Little Tulipano and also a Sugar cane pompei as a single color Little TUlipano. Originally I thought I would mix and match the Amethyst with the Sugar cane and it is too much for me. Of course thinking I knew what I was doing I decided to go with sugar cane pompei with the amethyst and Marco recommended the silver shimmer pompei with the Amethyst. I should have gone with his recommendation but I did not big mistake. Although I am seriously thinking I should get a silver pompei either or outer Little Tulipano to go with both the Amethyst and the sugar cane. Hmmm perhaps I should do that. Darn I keep talking myself into another bag.



Well look at all the choices you still have. That is a good thing, lol. My amethyst Pompei Little Tulipano is in the mail now.  It will be sad when it gets here knowing it is my last one from Marco.  So far I have resisted ordering any more.  I have a great variety of his bags in a variety of leathers, so I have convinced myself I would be ordering just because he will be gone...well plus the fact that my money tree is dead.    I must confess that every time someone mentions the possibility of another bag or mentions what leathers he has left I am sorely tempted though.  Hopefully over  the next year we can all trade or sell to each other when we decide whch ones are our favorites and which ones do not work as well for us.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well look at all the choices you still have. That is a good thing, lol. My amethyst Pompei Little Tulipano is in the mail now.  It will be sad when it gets here knowing it is my last one from Marco.  So far I have resisted ordering any more.  I have a great variety of his bags in a variety of leathers, so I have convinced myself I would be ordering just because he will be gone...well plus the fact that my money tree is dead.    I must confess that every time someone mentions the possibility of another bag or mentions what leathers he has left I am sorely tempted though.  Hopefully over  the next year we can all trade or sell to each other when we decide whch ones are our favorites and which ones do not work as well for us.


I am going to get what Marco suggested with the amethyst Little Tulipano the silver shimmer Little Tulipano inner bag lined. I will be able to use that with the amethyst outer and also the sugar cane outer. Although I love the single color Little Tulipanos I think have the option of the silver Little Tulipano either on its own or with the amethyst or the sugar cane will be a great way to be able to mix and match.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am going to get what Marco suggested with the amethyst Little Tulipano the silver shimmer Little Tulipano inner bag lined. I will be able to use that with the amethyst outer and also the sugar cane outer. Although I love the single color Little Tulipanos I think have the option of the silver Little Tulipano either on its own or with the amethyst or the sugar cane will be a great way to be able to mix and match.


Sounds like a great plan!!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Sounds like a great plan!!!!


It is a great plan now I have to find the funds for it!!!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Excuse the formatting but I was emailed a PDF with lots of information like where it is located on their shelf etc. I did my best to remove any of the stuff that was not necessary so I did a lot of reformatting to make it reasonably readable.


Thank you so much for all the info! I emailed him asking about pebbled and merinos, but didn't get a response. This takes care of all our questions! [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I keep hoping the same thing that he will remain open. The only way he can hope to stay open is for him to acquire a lot more customers. So I have been spreading the word as much as possible to everyone I know.


I really, really hope so! I wish I could buy all I have on my wish list, but I already overspent far beyond my comfort zone.


----------



## Sickgrl13

christinemliu said:


> To help get the word out, I had mentioned to Marco my YouTube suggestion of someone making videos about his bags and he said: "We have a YouTube channel but we've never worked on it. Do you want to be the first MM customer to show MM items you just received? Maybe it's late but everything can help in this market!
> Link to our YouTube channel is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDacWJSEu8kraDBSqZwjM_Q?view_as=public"
> 
> I am camera shy and actually I think someone who has more styles than me (I have 4) would be a better candidate to do this...I do know it's time consuming, but faced with the possible reward of perhaps MM reopening by him getting more customers, maybe someone would be willing to?





djfmn said:


> I am not really good at it but I am going to see my daughter and she might be willing to do it. She is photogenic and not camera shy. I am taking her a new Tulipano in Everose and Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. Actually we should ask Ali Waychoff to do some utube reviews.
> I will send her an email and ask her.



I love this idea!  Wish I wasn't camera shy either or I would totally do it.  I am in marketing (not fashion, I wish!) but am more of a behind-the-scenes person.


----------



## paculina

My order is at the post office!! I hope my friend will take me to pick it up at lunch tomorrow. If not, I might leave work a little early to get to the post office before they close. Yay!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope


So yummy! Congrats!


----------



## thedseer

So tempted to get something in Verona since it seems like I missed out by never trying something in this leather. But I also have a mystery final bag coming, so I hate to order anything else without knowing the color/style/leather I'm getting.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> So tempted to get something in Verona since it seems like I missed out by never trying something in this leather. But I also have a mystery final bag coming, so I hate to order anything else without knowing the color/style/leather I'm getting.


There are some nice verona leathers still available. I was looking on the blog to see what the different leathers look like. I am a person of habit and I find that I always go towards my favorite leathers. I wish I was a little more adventurous. I looked at the diamond leathers and thought they were too blingy for me. Then I traded for a bag in diamond leather and I absolutely love it. I have looked at verona and tuscania leathers time and time again but never bought a bag in these leathers. I always thought I would try them down the road. Now that there might not be a down the road I keep going back to the list of leathers and thinking perhaps I should try this leather or that leather. Hmmm I really wish I had a bigger money tree to try all the different leathers.


----------



## lulu212121

Could any of you ladies tell me if the pebbled leather for a Zhoe is any good? I am really wanting a red bag. Pebbled looks to be all I can see left in a shade of red on the updated list. I do see the nappa, but I am not sure that I am a nappa person.


----------



## djfmn

I did buy a Zhoe in pebbled plum for my daughter and she loves it. I have Zhoe's in nappa and merino.  I do have a midi Selene in Amaranto pebbled and that is a beautiful red bag. I love the color. I think you can definitely get a Zhoe in pebbled. Here is the blog post on the plum pebbled Zhoe's.

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2016/02/themassaccesi-workshop-chronicles-ooooh.html


----------



## southernbelle43

lulu212121 said:


> Could any of you ladies tell me if the pebbled leather for a Zhoe is any good? I am really wanting a red bag. Pebbled looks to be all I can see left in a shade of red on the updated list. I do see the nappa, but I am not sure that I am a nappa person.


Isn’t there a beautiful red Zhoe for sale on BST.  It has been on there for over a year at a great price and looks to be iin Excellent condition.


----------



## lulu212121

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn’t there a beautiful red Zhoe for sale on BST.  It has been on there for over a year at a great price and looks to be iin Excellent condition.


I'm not on Facebook. Any other way? EBay? 

I was not sure if the pebbled leather would be too soft. To me Zhoe looks best with it's structure. I have a couple of bags in the pebbled and they are pretty soft. I love them! Thanks for the link @djfmn


----------



## southernbelle43

lulu212121 said:


> I'm not on Facebook. Any other way? EBay?
> 
> I was not sure if the pebbled leather would be too soft. To me Zhoe looks best with it's structure. I have a couple of bags in the pebbled and they are pretty soft. I love them! Thanks for the link @djfmn


I have a vacchetta Zhoe and a nappa Zhoe legend and agree that those bags look best in a more structured leather.  However Marco can add backing to a bag to make it hold its shape.  It adds weight but the Zhoe is not that big so it probably would not be too heavy.  You can ask him and he will tell ypu the best thing to do.


----------



## HermesHope

djfmn said:


> I am sure he appreciates all the business that comes his way. I love your blog especially all the book reviews. I have loaned some books from the library based on your reviews so thank you.



Oh, that’s so nice to know! I am a retired librarian so it’s lovely to think my book recommendations are still having an effect.


----------



## bonniekir

Just recieved 2 Victorias in Aquila Drk Grey and Drk Orange plus a Penny mess in Drk Brown!
Such a lovely and snuggly leather!
The Drk Orange is a pleasant surprise.. it is a real drk colour! Nice!
Pics up later ..


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> Just recieved 2 Victorias in Aquila Drk Grey and Drk Orange plus a Penny mess in Drk Brown!
> Such a lovely and snuggly leather!
> The Drk Orange is a pleasant surprise.. it is a real drk colour! Nice!
> Pics up later ..


Oooh! Can't wait


----------



## bonniekir

Just a wee look !
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4203975






At first the Orange seemed Tan - nish, but compared with the Flat calf Orange

and the pebbled Orange from BE ( very muchlike this one, just darker) it is Orange.. lol


----------



## bonniekir

Hmm Drk Grey wants to be alone!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Just a wee look !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203975
> 
> View attachment 4203976
> 
> View attachment 4203977
> 
> 
> At first the Orange seemed Tan - nish, but compared with the Flat calf Orange
> 
> and the pebbled Orange from BE ( very muchlike this one, just darker) it is Orange.. lol





bonniekir said:


> Hmm Drk Grey wants to be alone!
> View attachment 4203979



Such gorgeous leathers! Enjoy.


----------



## Kylacove

Looks like people are receiving orders from the first round of orders (Sept 4-7). Beautiful bags so far.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mine was shipped Monday.  I am going out of town to the beach. YEA. It will be here when I return.  You may count the YEA as applying to both the beach and the bag, lol.


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> I am not really good at it but I am going to see my daughter and she might be willing to do it. She is photogenic and not camera shy. I am taking her a new Tulipano in Everose and Sugar Cane shimmer pompei. Actually we should ask Ali Waychoff to do some utube reviews.
> I will send her an email and ask her.



So did you ever hear back from Ali Waychoff about doing some reviews?


----------



## thedseer

Since I ordered and paid on the 5th I assume I will probably get my order soon and shouldn't add to it at this point since that would probably delay my order quite a bit. I am considering ordering something else (maybe a Midi Minerva in Verona? Or something small in Verona?) if he's still taking orders in a week or two, but I think I want to see what my surprise order is first.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> Such gorgeous leathers! Enjoy.



Bonnie. LOVE the orange..  aquila matte?  Dang I didn’t post in the right spot!


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Bonnie. LOVE the orange..  aquila matte?  Dang I didn’t post in the right spot!



Yes, Aquila matte, such an earthy colour! I had completely overlooked it, luckily Marco posted he had it !


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Yes, Aquila matte, such an earthy colour! I had completely overlooked it, luckily Marco posted he had it !


It's really yummy looking! Could you describe the leather? What is it like?


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> So did you ever hear back from Ali Waychoff about doing some reviews?


I am out of town town. Left today. I will try and get hold of her in the next couple of days.


----------



## dignatius

christinemliu said:


> To help get the word out, I had mentioned to Marco my YouTube suggestion of someone making videos about his bags and he said: "We have a YouTube channel but we've never worked on it. Do you want to be the first MM customer to show MM items you just received? Maybe it's late but everything can help in this market!
> Link to our YouTube channel is: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDacWJSEu8kraDBSqZwjM_Q?view_as=public"
> 
> I am camera shy and actually I think someone who has more styles than me (I have 4) would be a better candidate to do this...I do know it's time consuming, but faced with the possible reward of perhaps MM reopening by him getting more customers, maybe someone would be willing to?



OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...   

Alexia Midi Review = 
Aphrodite Review = 
Zhoe Review =


----------



## fashionista1984

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =




Wow!!!! You are a pro!!!!! I loved these videos!


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =


Great job on the videos! Very thorough in your descripitions. I really enjoyed them. Thanks! [emoji106] [emoji106] [emoji106]


----------



## lenie

I placed my final, final order. Didn’t think about ordering anything else until I saw the list of available leathers. I ordered a Miss M in dark green pompei ( Marco said it was a little deeper than dark green vachetta) with a matching tassel, a Midi Penelope in Everose glitter pompei, a Midi Selene ( Marco selected this style out of three I was thinking of) in Sky Verona and a Penelope in Sky Verona.  Even Marco asked if this was my final order.

I hope the Miss M in the dark green pompei will be as elegant and sophisticated as I envision. I have thought about the Sky Verona before but thought it was gone. Such a happy color!


----------



## clu0984

christinemliu said:


> Oh... my heart...Thank you everyone for all of your lovely comments, info, pics, and overall awesomeness. They arrived today and are beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203415
> 
> Dark blue lining and light gunmetal on the dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi
> Dark taupe vachetta Little Tulipano
> Navy pebbled Little Penelope



Love them


----------



## christinemliu

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =


You are totally, amazingly awesome!!! Thank you so much for taking the time to do this! Is there anyway to load copies of your videos onto the MM channel as well? Here I think: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDacWJSEu8kraDBSqZwjM_Q

And we should encourage tons of people to watch and "like" your videos!


----------



## msd_bags

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =




Love your reviews!


----------



## Coastal jewel

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =




I had this Aphrodite!


----------



## bonniekir

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =




Handled very proffesionally!! Beautifully presented!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> It's really yummy looking! Could you describe the leather? What is it like?



Sure, soft, durable and puddly. I have this leather in models like the Theia and Calista too. A warm feeling when touching it. Can be used all year ! This is another reason I love it!!


----------



## bonniekir

Anybody who knows how Fuchsia pebbled looks like?????


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Sure, soft, durable and puddly. I have this leather in models like the Theia and Calista too. A warm feeling when touching it. Can be used all year ! This is another reason I love it!!


Nice! Will it stain if you get caught in a sprinkle? 
Thanks!


----------



## 2cello

Would someone be able to post a link to the leathers Marco has left?

Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Nice! Will it stain if you get caught in a sprinkle?
> Thanks!



Nope! I spray it! And if in a heavy shower it dries up like new.. but this I only know with black, blue, light brown Aquilas.. my guess it cant be so different in mauve, dark brown, drk orange or drk grey


----------



## tenKrat

@dignatius, you did an excellent job reviewing your three bags!  You were also very brave to be the first.  I accepted your challenge and did a review of the Penelope and Penelope Midi today.  It is now up on YouTube.  Yikes.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Hmm Drk Grey wants to be alone!
> View attachment 4203979



There’s a dark gray Aquila matte? Oh... no... you just don’t do that! How can I finalize my orders?!?!? That’s plain mean!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Nope! I spray it! And if in a heavy shower it dries up like new.. but this I only know with black, blue, light brown Aquilas.. my guess it cant be so different in mauve, dark brown, drk orange or drk grey


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @dignatius, you did an excellent job reviewing your three bags!  You were also very brave to be the first.  I accepted your challenge and did a review of the Penelope and Penelope Midi today.  It is now up on YouTube.  Yikes.


I'm so glad you joined the club of reviewers, tenKrat!  You give us such good info here! 
Can you post a link to your reviews?


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad you joined the club of reviewers, tenKrat!  You give us such good info here!
> Can you post a link to your reviews?


Oh, boy, I have to figure that out.  Give me a few minutes.


----------



## tenKrat

I think this is it.


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> I think this is it.


And yes it is!


----------



## coach943

bonniekir said:


> Anybody who knows how Fuchsia pebbled looks like?????


I ordered a Flora in the Fuchsia pebbled leather in my final order. I haven't received it yet, but I can post a picture when it arrives.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> And yes it is!



Excellent!! I would love to buy bags from you both!
I will make a mess.. lol nobody would consider a MM ever should I try the video stuff!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> There’s a dark gray Aquila matte? Oh... no... you just don’t do that! How can I finalize my orders?!?!? That’s plain mean!



Yes, it is such a lovely soft drk Grey! I like .. lol


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I think this is it.




Very well done.  Kudos to you!


----------



## bonniekir

I must have recieved some of the last drk brown Aquila, but gosh this is plain gorgeous!! Love the variations in the leather, and for sure it will become even better




The. Drk Orange is a very Earthy.. it is like the Orange one find in India.. lol.. and beyond smoothe!




And the grey? I got side tracked by Vink, so I took  her out to pet har a bit, but forgot to take a picture.. haha


----------



## christinemliu

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =


Marco thanks you, I emailed him a link to what you did and he responded: "Wonderful! I've just seen those reviews, I LOVE thos videos!!! I don't know who posted them but she's great! Please thank her if you can.
I think that the only way to add those videos directly to Massaccesi Youtube channel is that she sends us those videos one by one, possibly via WeTransfer service.
Anyway, that's great! You made my day!!!"

@tenKrat, you should send him yours, or I can if you want?

Even if not much changes, you all make him happy!! That's so great.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat, you should send him yours, or I can if you want?
> 
> Even if not much changes, you all make him happy!! That's so great.


Thank you!  I emailed him the link soon after I posted on YouTube.


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> I must have recieved some of the last drk brown Aquila, but gosh this is plain gorgeous!! Love the variations in the leather, and for sure it will become even better
> 
> View attachment 4205108
> 
> 
> The. Drk Orange is a very Earthy.. it is like the Orange one find in India.. lol.. and beyond smoothe!
> 
> View attachment 4205115
> 
> 
> And the grey? I got side tracked by Vink, so I took  her out to pet har a bit, but forgot to take a picture.. haha


Wow, these are amazing!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Thank you!  I emailed him the link soon after I posted on YouTube.



Yay!  I knew MM would appreciate this!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I think this is it.


Thank you!  Great review!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I must have recieved some of the last drk brown Aquila, but gosh this is plain gorgeous!! Love the variations in the leather, and for sure it will become even better
> 
> View attachment 4205108
> 
> 
> The. Drk Orange is a very Earthy.. it is like the Orange one find in India.. lol.. and beyond smoothe!
> 
> View attachment 4205115
> 
> 
> And the grey? I got side tracked by Vink, so I took  her out to pet har a bit, but forgot to take a picture.. haha


Again, sooo yummy! [emoji3] Also looks soft and squishy. [emoji177]


----------



## eleanors36

bonniekir said:


> Just a wee look !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203975
> 
> View attachment 4203976
> 
> View attachment 4203977
> 
> 
> At first the Orange seemed Tan - nish, but compared with the Flat calf Orange
> 
> and the pebbled Orange from BE ( very muchlike this one, just darker) it is Orange.. lol



So gorgeous!  Wow.


----------



## DesigningStyle

You know I haven't stopped carrying my Blue Reef Sabrina Midi since she arrived on Monday!


----------



## djfmn

2cello said:


> Would someone be able to post a link to the leathers Marco has left?
> 
> Thank you!


The leathers are posted on tpf a couple of pages back. I posted the entire list on 2 separate posts.


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> You know I haven't stopped carrying my Blue Reef Sabrina Midi since she arrived on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205188



So beautiful!  Why don't you do a review of your Sabrinas on youtube.


----------



## fashionista1984

Looking at the available list makes me want to order another but I am still waiting for my surprise bag so I don't want to place an order until I get that


----------



## coach943

Does anyone have anything in the Sunflower Merinos? I've been thinking about ordering something in that leather before it is too late. Maybe a Soulmate?


----------



## bonniekir

coach943 said:


> Does anyone have anything in the Sunflower Merinos? I've been thinking about ordering something in that leather before it is too late. Maybe a Soulmate?



It is late here, but I havethe Sunflower.. actually the colourname is very precise.. like a bright Sunflower in the Sun! I’ll checktomorrow!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bonnie.  You are trouble...  I don’t like orange, really would not consider [emoji521] but.. I think I really like the orange!  Or maybe sunflower.  And the dark brown thank goodness it is gone.


----------



## thedseer

fashionista1984 said:


> Looking at the available list makes me want to order another but I am still waiting for my surprise bag so I don't want to place an order until I get that


Same boat. There are a couple of leathers and styles I'm still interested in, but there's a chance Marco picked out one of those for me,and I don't want to duplicate (or spoil the surprise).


----------



## thedseer

coach943 said:


> Does anyone have anything in the Sunflower Merinos? I've been thinking about ordering something in that leather before it is too late. Maybe a Soulmate?


I don't have a bag but I have a swatch. It is a really nice color.


----------



## dignatius

christinemliu said:


> Marco thanks you, I emailed him a link to what you did and he responded: "Wonderful! I've just seen those reviews, I LOVE thos videos!!! I don't know who posted them but she's great! Please thank her if you can.
> I think that the only way to add those videos directly to Massaccesi Youtube channel is that she sends us those videos one by one, possibly via WeTransfer service.
> Anyway, that's great! You made my day!!!"
> 
> @tenKrat, you should send him yours, or I can if you want?
> 
> Even if not much changes, you all make him happy!! That's so great.



Happy to help!   I put the videos on a public Google Drive folder and sent him the link so that he can download then.  Otherwise, he can always link to the videos from his channel by creating a Playlist on his channel and linking the URLs you provided him.


----------



## TotinScience

you guys are inspiring me to make a video review as well  - my collection features Siena, Venus, Soulmate, Demetra, Minerva midi and Sabrinas (large and small). Might try doing one of those this weekend.


----------



## coach943

thedseer said:


> I don't have a bag but I have a swatch. It is a really nice color.


I totally forgot I have some swatches -- I just looked and I have a swatch of the Sunflower, too. Now I _really_ want to order it.


----------



## thedseer

coach943 said:


> I totally forgot I have some swatches -- I just looked and I have a swatch of the Sunflower, too. Now I _really_ want to order it.


I'm a big fan of my Merinos soulmate so I think that would be a good option.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> you guys are inspiring me to make a video review as well  - my collection features Siena, Venus, Soulmate, Demetra, Minerva midi and Sabrinas (large and small). Might try doing one of those this weekend.


That would be great!


----------



## carterazo

I have a quick off topic question. Several of you like @djfmn @tenKrat, @bonniekir among others, have just below your user name: member & OG or another word or a phrase & OG.  What does OG stand for?  Just curious.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I have a quick off topic question. Several of you like @djfmn @tenKrat, @bonniekir among others, have just below your user name: member & OG or another word or a phrase & OG.  What does OG stand for?  Just curious.


OG = Original Gangsta

It’s a designation bestowed on you by Vlad when you reach your 10th anniversary of being a TPF member. There’s a subforum called “The O.G. Hangout” that is visible/accessible to OGs only. 

Something to look forward to!  Looks like your anniversary is soon, @carterazo!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> OG = Original Gangsta
> 
> It’s a designation bestowed on you by Vlad when you reach your 10th anniversary of being a TPF member. There’s a subforum called “The O.G. Hangout” that is visible/accessible to OGs only.
> 
> Something to look forward to!  Looks like your anniversary is soon, @carterazo!


Oh how fun! [emoji41] 

Yeah, my 10th is coming up soon. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> you guys are inspiring me to make a video review as well  - my collection features Siena, Venus, Soulmate, Demetra, Minerva midi and Sabrinas (large and small). Might try doing one of those this weekend.


I’ve been curious about the Sabrinas. I would love to see a review on them.


----------



## tenKrat

Review of the Aura
                 Review of the Aura handbag by Massaccesi


----------



## vink

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =




These are so awesome! It’s actually the first time I get to hear how Massaccesi is pronounced and just realized I pronounce it all wrong in my head for all these time. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] 
You did a great job! I’m sure Marco will be super happy!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Excellent!! I would love to buy bags from you both!
> I will make a mess.. lol nobody would consider a MM ever should I try the video stuff!



You should. [emoji16] (Frankly speaking, if I’m more confident in my speaking ability, I may try, too. English isn’t my native language so I’m afraid I’ll butcher it with my wrong pronunciation. [emoji29])


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I must have recieved some of the last drk brown Aquila, but gosh this is plain gorgeous!! Love the variations in the leather, and for sure it will become even better
> 
> View attachment 4205108
> 
> 
> The. Drk Orange is a very Earthy.. it is like the Orange one find in India.. lol.. and beyond smoothe!
> 
> View attachment 4205115
> 
> 
> And the grey? I got side tracked by Vink, so I took  her out to pet har a bit, but forgot to take a picture.. haha



Noooooooo........ please post photo! It’s never on the blog nor the website! You’re killing me! 

Your dark brown will be awesome! I Love mine very much and it’s the one that started the affair with Aquila matte for me. Verona used to be the favorite, but this simply replace her. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> You know I haven't stopped carrying my Blue Reef Sabrina Midi since she arrived on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205188



And you seriously rock it. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> You know I haven't stopped carrying my Blue Reef Sabrina Midi since she arrived on Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205188


This whole look is fantastic!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I totally forgot I have some swatches -- I just looked and I have a swatch of the Sunflower, too. Now I _really_ want to order it.


I have a mini Zhoe in sunflower it is a great shade of yellow. I call it my Happy bag. Such a great color.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I have a quick off topic question. Several of you like @djfmn @tenKrat, @bonniekir among others, have just below your user name: member & OG or another word or a phrase & OG.  What does OG stand for?  Just curious.


Stands for of all things Old Girl. Means you have been a tpf member for I think over 10 years. I personally think they could have chosen something better name wise. Perhaps if I was younger I would not find it as "offensive"[emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Stands for of all things Old Girl. Means you have been a tpf member for I think over 10 years. I personally think they could have chosen something better name wise. Perhaps if I was younger I would not find it as "offensive"[emoji6]


[emoji28] [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> You should. [emoji16] (Frankly speaking, if I’m more confident in my speaking ability, I may try, too. English isn’t my native language so I’m afraid I’ll butcher it with my wrong pronunciation. [emoji29])


Try it and have a dear friend give you honest feedback before you post it. You might surprise yourself. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Stands for of all things Old Girl. Means you have been a tpf member for I think over 10 years. I personally think they could have chosen something better name wise. Perhaps if I was younger I would not find it as "offensive"[emoji6]


Yikes I really blew it. Someone told me that it was old girl. I believed them and now I see I am wrong. Oh well thanks @tenKrat. I know now I am not an old Girl[emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Those of you with dark green vacchetta bags, how often do you carry it? What other colors do you pair it with? Would you consider it so dark it's a neutral?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Yikes I really blew it. Someone told me that it was old girl. I believed them and now I see I am wrong. Oh well thanks @tenKrat. I know now I am not an old Girl[emoji3]


OG is an urban slang term popularized by hip hop/rap musicians, used mostly by people younger than Gen Xers, which is my group cohort. Hence, Vlad’s and Megs’ use of it. 

Glad to have cleared that up for you, @djfmn.  I had to get clarification from another forum member a while back, too.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Those of you with dark green vacchetta bags, how often do you carry it? What other colors do you pair it with? Would you consider it so dark it's a neutral?


I think it’s dark enough to be considered a neutral. I pair it with most colors except red if it’s a dominant color I’m wearing so that I don’t look like I’m dressed for Christmas.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> OK, gave it a try with my 3 MM bags.  Took 2 hours end to end.  The trick is to do it when nobody is around so you're less self-conscious.   Will need reviews from more than one person though so that the brand looks credible...
> 
> Alexia Midi Review =
> Aphrodite Review =
> Zhoe Review =



Well done!!!! Thanks


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I think it’s dark enough to be considered a neutral. I pair it with most colors except red if it’s a dominant color I’m wearing so that I don’t look like I’m dressed for Christmas.


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Second and final MM bag, Flora in platinum diamond front and back panel, with silver diamond side panels and strap, plus light gold hardware and standard silver lining. The platinum and silver colors together and gorgeous. I can't wait to wear this beauty out! I'm going to get so much use out of her and it's exactly what I wanted. I'm going to buy a short chain so I can bling her up even more, like in this picture linked. 

What do you all think, should I get a silver chain to contrast the gold front, or should I get a gold chain to match the rest of the hardware?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Now I'm tempted to get a midi Sabrina in silver diamond and yellow nappa, inspired by @TotinScience's lead Africa Sabrina. My money tree and bag storage space will not be able to take it though, but I wish I could!! The Sabrina is a work of art and it definitely doesn't help that you ladies post such amazing pictures of it!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Second and final MM bag, Flora in platinum diamond front and back panel, with silver diamond side panels and strap, plus light gold hardware and standard silver lining. The platinum and silver colors together and gorgeous. I can't wait to wear this beauty out! I'm going to get so much use out of her and it's exactly what I wanted. I'm going to buy a short chain so I can bling her up even more, like in this picture linked.
> 
> What do you all think, should I get a silver chain to contrast the gold front, or should I get a gold chain to match the rest of the hardware?


Oops, I forgot I have a gold Massaccesi bag charm chain!! I was kind of leaning towards silver haha, but this looks great too!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Second and final MM bag, Flora in platinum diamond front and back panel, with silver diamond side panels and strap, plus light gold hardware and standard silver lining. The platinum and silver colors together and gorgeous. I can't wait to wear this beauty out! I'm going to get so much use out of her and it's exactly what I wanted. I'm going to buy a short chain so I can bling her up even more, like in this picture linked.
> 
> What do you all think, should I get a silver chain to contrast the gold front, or should I get a gold chain to match the rest of the hardware?



I’d go with gold.


----------



## starsong

tenKrat said:


> I think this is it.




Wow, great review of both Penelope and Penelope midi! I had some trouble picturing the sizes as I kept thinking of them as flat small pouches but they fit quite a good deal of stuff.

I ordered a Sunflower merinos Penelope and a white Nappa Penelope midi with a crossbody strap, and it looks like they will be as useful as I imagined.


----------



## vink

Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4205849



Is this a modified Angelica? Looks good!


----------



## starsong

vink said:


> Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4205849



Acid nappa! Such a beautiful color


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Second and final MM bag, Flora in platinum diamond front and back panel, with silver diamond side panels and strap, plus light gold hardware and standard silver lining. The platinum and silver colors together and gorgeous. I can't wait to wear this beauty out! I'm going to get so much use out of her and it's exactly what I wanted. I'm going to buy a short chain so I can bling her up even more, like in this picture linked.
> 
> What do you all think, should I get a silver chain to contrast the gold front, or should I get a gold chain to match the rest of the hardware?


What a beautiful little Flora!  I would get both chains, gold and silver.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

can't quit my mud midi soulmate 

The coat I made from upcycling leather and cashmere to line it. I painted red stripes in my hair and I painted stripes on the boots and the children's chair there. I'm a lady who likes color! But a neutral bag...


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Those of you with dark green vacchetta bags, how often do you carry it? What other colors do you pair it with? Would you consider it so dark it's a neutral?


I didn’t answer your first question earlier. I recently started using my dark green vacchetta Alexia Midi, and I plan to use it throughout the year. It will be especially appropriate this time of year.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> I ordered a Sunflower merinos Penelope and a white Nappa Penelope midi with a crossbody strap, and it looks like they will be as useful as I imagined.


Both are great choices. Glad to see you went for the white nappa. I have a white pebbled Flora, and because it’s small, I’m not so nervous about it being white. 

I also added long straps for the two Penelopes I recently ordered. Excited for these convertible mini bags.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4205849


Oh....!!!  Is that a modified Angelica?  It looks wonderful with the removable long strap. Now you can change out the strap with other straps. Brilliant, @vink!

It’s like a totally brand new model for the A/W collection.


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4205916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't quit my mud midi soulmate
> 
> The coat I made from upcycling leather and cashmere to line it.


You are a quite talented seamstress. The coat is pretty and definitely a unique leather look.


----------



## starsong

tenKrat said:


> Both are great choices. Glad to see you went for the white nappa. I have a white pebbled Flora, and because it’s small, I’m not so nervous about it being white.
> 
> I also added long straps for the two Penelopes I recently ordered. Excited for these convertible mini bags.



I ordered an arctic nappa aphrodite initially, and when I saw your earlier picture of your arctic penelope midi I thought it was such nice color, but I did not want to repeat leathers. 

Penelopes are such a good way to get some of Marco's nice leathers without buying a whole bag. I feel like I want to collect more different types and colors which is very dangerous.


----------



## starsong

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4205916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't quit my mud midi soulmate
> 
> The coat I made from upcycling leather and cashmere to line it. I painted red stripes in my hair and I painted stripes on the boots and the children's chair there. I'm a lady who likes color! But a neutral bag...



Thanks for the mod shot. The midi soulmate looks like a nice mid size bag. I like that you chose matching color strap.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> You are a quite talented seamstress. The coat is pretty and definitely a unique leather look.



Thanks! Oh the sewing I had time for before the 4th kid was born!!


----------



## dignatius

TotinScience said:


> you guys are inspiring me to make a video review as well  - my collection features Siena, Venus, Soulmate, Demetra, Minerva midi and Sabrinas (large and small). Might try doing one of those this weekend.



I'd be interested in seeing a video on the Venus and Minerva Midi.  Pretty sure that both are too big for me, but would be interested in seeing how they hang...


----------



## carterazo

Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.


----------



## christinemliu

2cello said:


> Would someone be able to post a link to the leathers Marco has left?
> 
> Thank you!


On Page 2178 of this thread, it's in 2 consecutive posts.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.



The dark Taupe has more grey in it and it is lighter in color. The mahogany is a darker brown. As far as a go with everything color, I think the dark Taupe is more neutral as it goes with both cool and warm toned clothes. It’s a little chameleon like- the grey tones are pulled out when you hold it against blues, pinks, purples. The brown tones are more apparent against orange, Browns, greens. The mahogany is richer in color because it is deeper, darker than dark Taupe. 
I know this probably didn’t help. They are both gorgeous colors so you can’t go wrong with either. If you tend to wear more warm colors and like a darker colored bag, go with mahogany. If you wear a lot of cool colors or lighter colors, the dark Taupe would be great. Or get both!!


----------



## lenie

Here’s a picture of my dark Taupe. It pulls more brown in the picture but you can definitely see the grey undertones in real life. I don’t think I took a picture of the mahogany.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> I ordered an arctic nappa aphrodite initially, and when I saw your earlier picture of your arctic penelope midi I thought it was such nice color, but I did not want to repeat leathers.


I hope to see a pic of your arctic nappa Aphrodite someday. I love to see the leather in a full size handbag. @vink has a gorgeous arctic nappa Selene Midi with apple green lining, so pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.


I saw the mahogany IRL a long time ago when my Zhoe Legend was mistakenly made in that leather. It is a saturated, rich brown. 

I also do not wear true brown or any shades close to it, so I think you might like taupe better. The current batch of taupe vacchetta looks to be more uniform in color and smoother in texture than my taupe vacchetta, which was from the first batch. Taupe is a more attractive and more versatile neutral than mahogany in my eyes.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.


Ha!  I am too.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4205849


I love this!!!! Great approach to showcasing the nappa and the changeable strap is fab.


----------



## pdxhb

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4205916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't quit my mud midi soulmate
> 
> The coat I made from upcycling leather and cashmere to line it. I painted red stripes in my hair and I painted stripes on the boots and the children's chair there. I'm a lady who likes color! But a neutral bag...


This soulmate is wonderful! Very nice with this outfit, too. Love your sewing and design work!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> The dark Taupe has more grey in it and it is lighter in color. The mahogany is a darker brown. As far as a go with everything color, I think the dark Taupe is more neutral as it goes with both cool and warm toned clothes. It’s a little chameleon like- the grey tones are pulled out when you hold it against blues, pinks, purples. The brown tones are more apparent against orange, Browns, greens. The mahogany is richer in color because it is deeper, darker than dark Taupe.
> I know this probably didn’t help. They are both gorgeous colors so you can’t go wrong with either. If you tend to wear more warm colors and like a darker colored bag, go with mahogany. If you wear a lot of cool colors or lighter colors, the dark Taupe would be great. Or get both!!


Thanks for the description. So helpful!





lenie said:


> Here’s a picture of my dark Taupe. It pulls more brown in the picture but you can definitely see the grey undertones in real life. I don’t think I took a picture of the mahogany.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206068


Beautiful! This doesn't seem to have much variation. I would love that for a bag.





tenKrat said:


> I saw the mahogany IRL a long time ago when my Zhoe Legend was mistakenly made in that leather. It is a saturated, rich brown.
> 
> I also do not wear true brown or any shades close to it, so I think you might like taupe better. The current batch of taupe vacchetta looks to be more uniform in color and smoother in texture than my taupe vacchetta, which was from the first batch. Taupe is a more attractive and more versatile neutral than mahogany in my eyes.


Thank you! Yes, I would love it if it had just a little variation. I guess I could just ask Marco. Or go with black vacchetta. [emoji28] 





eleanors36 said:


> Ha!  I am too.


It's now or never. I don't want to have regrets over 1 bag.  [emoji6]


----------



## gack

My heart can’t take another goodbye.


----------



## christinemliu

Oh, I just noticed he tweeted out the videos you ladies did! Cool! https://twitter.com/massaccesibags?s=09


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.



We are so bad.  I’m still looking at the lists.  I had the mahogany vachetta in a soulmate midi and ended up selling because I’m really not a brown person.  I ordered a daphne in taupe vachetta based on pics and comments that it’s a chameleon.  I haven’t  received yet.  I think I’m going to like it.    And yes, I’m still thinking about one more bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Just for teasing. I’ll be back with review later, but no more photo until Monday. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4205849



Vink what is this??


----------



## tenKrat

Heads up, especially to @TotinScience because she was planning to do a review also—I recorded a review of the Minerva Midi but do not have time to post it until later this weekend. It would be great if @TotinScience could do a review of a different style/s. Thanks. 

Happy FriYAY


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> We are so bad.  I’m still looking at the lists.  I had the mahogany vachetta in a soulmate midi and ended up selling because I’m really not a brown person.  I ordered a daphne in taupe vachetta based on pics and comments that it’s a chameleon.  I haven’t  received yet.  I think I’m going to like it.    And yes, I’m still thinking about one more bag.


A taupe vacchetta Daphne?!  
< drool >


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> My heart can’t take another goodbye.


@gack, how have you been?  Bought any Massaccesi bags lately?


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Heads up, especially to @TotinScience because she was planning to do a review also—I recorded a review of the Minerva Midi but do not have time to post it until later this weekend. It would be great if @TotinScience could do a review of a different style/s. Thanks.
> 
> Happy FriYAY


Thanks for the heads up! Your review was awesome! - I figured a lot of people have a Minerva midi, so I figured I might do either a more obscure style or compare Sabrinas (big vs med).


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> We are so bad.  I’m still looking at the lists.  I had the mahogany vachetta in a soulmate midi and ended up selling because I’m really not a brown person.  I ordered a daphne in taupe vachetta based on pics and comments that it’s a chameleon.  I haven’t  received yet.  I think I’m going to like it.    And yes, I’m still thinking about one more bag.


Oooh, Daphne! [emoji7]  Please post picks when you get it!

Yes, we're terrible. I'm cutting off pieces from the root of the money tree now... [emoji87] [emoji86] [emoji85]


----------



## carterazo

gack said:


> My heart can’t take another goodbye.


Good to see you here. [emoji112]


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> A taupe vacchetta Daphne?!
> < drool >



TenK. You have a taupe vachetta daphne, don’t you?  And what is vInks magical little modification??


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Oooh, Daphne! [emoji7]  Please post picks when you get it!
> 
> Yes, we're terrible. I'm cutting off pieces from the root of the money tree now... [emoji87] [emoji86] [emoji85]


YOU STILL HAVE TREE ROOTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> YOU STILL HAVE TREE ROOTS!!!!!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji28] [emoji28] 

Like one and a half or so. I hope to leave a little end so the tree can grow back eventually. [emoji27]

My fear is if Marco comes back soon, I won't be able to buy from him for a long time... [emoji33] [emoji45]


----------



## DesigningStyle

pdxhb said:


> This whole look is fantastic!


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## DesigningStyle

carterazo said:


> So beautiful!  Why don't you do a review of your Sabrinas on youtube.


Sorry I do not have experience with YouTube other than watching.


----------



## DesigningStyle

vink said:


> And you seriously rock it. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


Thank you sweet vink.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Is this a modified Angelica? Looks good!



Yes, it is! I love it a lot! [emoji4] 




starsong said:


> Acid nappa! Such a beautiful color



Yes! Even better than a swatch. A very cheery happy color. [emoji4] I have to thank the original girl (I’m sorry I get confused with the name and not so sure it’s Tot or who else that own the original Zhoe made out of this color. [emoji4]) 




tenKrat said:


> Oh....!!!  Is that a modified Angelica?  It looks wonderful with the removable long strap. Now you can change out the strap with other straps. Brilliant, @vink!
> 
> It’s like a totally brand new model for the A/W collection.



Yes. It’s indeed a modified Angelica! [emoji4] It’s very easy to use now and give me more mobility. I didn’t think of changing the straps when I ordered it (the straps are meant for my other bags), but I asked for Arianna attachment just to make it look more strong at the attachment point (although the original never have any problem, but since this one doesn’t have the handles anymore... [emoji848]) But now get you mention... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] May I borrow your idea? [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] 

Marco loves the idea when I asked if he can do it. He calls it “Angelica messenger”. [emoji4] 




pdxhb said:


> I love this!!!! Great approach to showcasing the nappa and the changeable strap is fab.



Thanks! I didn’t think of the interchangeable strap at first. Just to make it more secure in my head. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That credit for the idea goes to TenKrat. [emoji4] 




Coastal jewel said:


> Vink what is this??



It’s the Angelica, but I ask Marco to take out the handles and have the strap reattached Arianna style. [emoji4] It just arrived and I haven’t gotten to use it yet. But it has a potential to be one of my favorite models. [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Vink.  Brilliant.  Angelica messenger.  Did you do other mods?  I knew there was a reason why I waited to put in.... drum roll....one more order!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Yes, it is! I love it a lot! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Even better than a swatch. A very cheery happy color. [emoji4] I have to thank the original girl (I’m sorry I get confused with the name and not so sure it’s Tot or who else that own the original Zhoe made out of this color. [emoji4])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. It’s indeed a modified Angelica! [emoji4] It’s very easy to use now and give me more mobility. I didn’t think of changing the straps when I ordered it (the straps are meant for my other bags), but I asked for Arianna attachment just to make it look more strong at the attachment point (although the original never have any problem, but since this one doesn’t have the handles anymore... [emoji848]) But now get you mention... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] May I borrow your idea? [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> Marco loves the idea when I asked if he can do it. He calls it “Angelica messenger”. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I didn’t think of the interchangeable strap at first. Just to make it more secure in my head. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That credit for the idea goes to TenKrat. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the Angelica, but I ask Marco to take out the handles and have the strap reattached Arianna style. [emoji4] It just arrived and I haven’t gotten to use it yet. But it has a potential to be one of my favorite models. [emoji4]



Would you please stop tempting me!  This modified Angelica is TDF.  Could you list all of your modifications and the leather type and color?


----------



## djfmn

@vink that Angelica in acid nappa is tdf. I absolutely love that color. I am start to second think myself about the Little Muse in Teal nappa and wondering if I should change to acid nappa. Quick question how versatile do you think the acid nappa is as a color. I am wondering if I would get more use out of acid nappa vs teal nappa. I have looked at the acid nappa time and time again. Darn it. I keep changing my mind.


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.


I may have a swatch of mahogany - will check. Here is a picture of my dark taupe Star. The color seems pretty varied to me but not sure if you can tell from the picture. I love it.


----------



## thedseer

carterazo said:


> Ladies with vacchetta bags:  which is richer in color,  mahogany or dark taupe?  Which one really goes with everything? I imagine both are quite neutral.  I really should be looking at black, buuut... As an I-rarely-use-a-brown-bag person, I am attracted to these two colors. Do they show a lot of variation irl?  Sometimes pictures show more - or less of what is visible to the eye.   Yes, I'm thinking of another bag.


Mahogany swatch


----------



## thedseer

This one's a little better.


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> Sorry I do not have experience with YouTube other than watching.


Same here! [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Yes. It’s indeed a modified Angelica! [emoji4]
> 
> Marco loves the idea when I asked if he can do it. He calls it “Angelica messenger”. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> It just arrived and I haven’t gotten to use it yet. But it has a potential to be one of my favorite models. [emoji4]



Your Angelica messenger is fabulous! Love the design modifications and the color. [emoji7]   Here's hoping you can enjoy her over the weekend and report back to us. [emoji6] [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> I may have a swatch of mahogany - will check. Here is a picture of my dark taupe Star. The color seems pretty varied to me but not sure if you can tell from the picture. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206675


Your Star looks so yummy! [emoji41] 





thedseer said:


> Mahogany swatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206686





thedseer said:


> This one's a little better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206687


Thank you for the pictures! Very helpful. [emoji259] [emoji256] [emoji258]


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink.  Brilliant.  Angelica messenger.  Did you do other mods?  I knew there was a reason why I waited to put in.... drum roll....one more order!



Thank you. [emoji4] No. I only take out the handles and change the way the strap get attached. [emoji4] Go go go! [emoji16] This is a good reason to add one more. [emoji4] Since I own a softened pebble Angelica myself, this style will do well in both structured and slouchy leather. [emoji4] 




Tankgirl said:


> Would you please stop tempting me!  This modified Angelica is TDF.  Could you list all of your modifications and the leather type and color?



Allow me to be evil once in a while. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] It’s an Angelica without handles. Have the strap attached Arianna style. Original 3 compartments. That’s all. [emoji4] The leather is Acid Nappa. I pick the light blue to go with as a lining. [emoji4] 




djfmn said:


> @vink that Angelica in acid nappa is tdf. I absolutely love that color. I am start to second think myself about the Little Muse in Teal nappa and wondering if I should change to acid nappa. Quick question how versatile do you think the acid nappa is as a color. I am wondering if I would get more use out of acid nappa vs teal nappa. I have looked at the acid nappa time and time again. Darn it. I keep changing my mind.



Go for what your heart long for! I love Acid. It’s the color of a newly replenished leaf that’s just reappear for spring. It’ll do wonder for spring and summer. And will help revive your mood in winter. Autumn maybe a bit tough, but I’m sure it’ll pull through with the right combination. [emoji6]




thedseer said:


> I may have a swatch of mahogany - will check. Here is a picture of my dark taupe Star. The color seems pretty varied to me but not sure if you can tell from the picture. I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206675



That’s so pretty! I like how slouchy the leather gets. [emoji4] 




carterazo said:


> Your Angelica messenger is fabulous! Love the design modifications and the color. [emoji7]   Here's hoping you can enjoy her over the weekend and report back to us. [emoji6] [emoji41]



Thank you! I wish I could, but just can’t. It arrived before I had to leave for the weekend so all I could do was opened the box, took quick photo, and left the house. [emoji28] I’m sure I’ll report back next week. [emoji4] But my first impression is that it may have been more secure in a sense if I choose to go with the top zipper. However, I decided to go with original 3 compartments on this one so it may feels like an open tote in a sense. But I have another one coming (It’s from the glitter Pompeii released though. I had Marco withheld my shipment due to constant traveling so many bags I ordered just started to arrive now. [emoji28]) That one has a top zipper. [emoji4]


----------



## lignecpq

I love acid nappa too. I tend to rock neutral colors, but had to have something in acid, so I ordered a leather cuff. Not the Polsino, but the other one.


----------



## djfmn

Marco has 2 ladies ordering acid nappa bags. He needs one more before he can order the skin from the tannery.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Marco has 2 ladies ordering acid nappa bags. He needs one more before he can order the skin from the tannery.



I hope you can get to make it come true! The color is really refreshing! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I hope you can get to make it come true! The color is really refreshing! [emoji4]


I asked him about acid or teal and he said to stay with teal nappa for the little Muse.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I asked him about acid or teal and he said to stay with teal nappa for the little Muse.



Either will be nice in their own way. I had a hard time deciding, between navy blue and taupe in July , too. I picked navy blue at the end coz it’s just the safe bet for me and my friend said it’s more me and I trust her. I do have regret for a long while, but not anymore. I still think that taupe look very nice, but I think navy is something I’ll use more. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

pdxhb said:


> This soulmate is wonderful! Very nice with this outfit, too. Love your sewing and design work!



Thanks very much!


----------



## pdxhb

In case anyone else is like me and pondering just which leathers are left and whether there is something to slip into the last last last order, here's a link to the first of the series of lists that @djfmn so kindly put together:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1452#post-32598949


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Marco has 2 ladies ordering acid nappa bags. He needs one more before he can order the skin from the tannery.



So..djfmm. You could keep your little muse and order a little bobble in acid nappa.


----------



## mleleigh

@carterazo - did you ever get your modified Little Miss M with rolled handles? I was just wondering how that turned out.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Considering putting another order through seeing as there’s still some available. 

Zhoe Legend in Black nappa or black/dark taupe Vachetta??

I have the zhoe mini in nappa and I like the smoothness of th leather but the Vachetta is to die for from the photos I’ve seen. The only black crossbody in that shape in my collection is the lv alma bb in epi so I feel like I can justify another in that type..

Also considering little tulipano in dark grey pompeii after flicking through the pages in this forum.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> TenK. You have a taupe vachetta daphne, don’t you?


No; I have Daphnes in cappuccino pebbled, Sauro tan vacchetta, and dark brown vachetta. The latter I ordered for my mother, but it ended back with me (it was too heavy for her). I keep it even though I’m not a brown bag person. That particular vacchetta is heavily textured and the brown is an espresso and not a medium brown, which I don’t like.  I like to wear it once in a while with a few certain outfits.


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> Considering putting another order through seeing as there’s still some available.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in Black nappa or black/dark taupe Vachetta??
> 
> Also considering little tulipano in dark grey pompeii after flicking through the pages in this forum.


I like the idea of the black and dark taupe vacchetta on a Zhoe Legend best. If I had to choose a color block combination on a particular bag style, those would be my picks. It would be a very sharp-looking bag.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Marco has 2 ladies ordering acid nappa bags. He needs one more before he can order the skin from the tannery.


I raise my hand on this one; I’m one of the two or the third person. I succumbed like some of you who have added last-minute orders to your “last” order. 

@vink, I hope you don’t mind having a copycat, but I fell for your bag when I saw it.  I ordered the exact same leather/color and light blue lining color with light gold hw.  Did you ever say which hw you got? I can’t tell from your pic.  My collection will once again be infused with a bright, happy color.  That hasn’t happened in a long time. I’ve been acquiring mostly neutrals the last few years.

My modifications to the Angelica messenger are a top zipper closure, no standard middle zipped compartment, and an additional shorter shoulder strap just like the one that comes with the Minerva Midi.


----------



## yellow_tulip

tenKrat said:


> I like the idea of the black and dark taupe vacchetta on a Zhoe Legend best. If I had to choose a color block combination on a particular bag style, those would be my picks. It would be a very sharp-looking bag.


Thanks I’m leaning towards black vachetta.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] No. I only take out the handles and change the way the strap get attached. [emoji4] Go go go! [emoji16] This is a good reason to add one more. [emoji4] Since I own a softened pebble Angelica myself, this style will do well in both structured and slouchy leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be evil once in a while. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] It’s an Angelica without handles. Have the strap attached Arianna style. Original 3 compartments. That’s all. [emoji4] The leather is Acid Nappa. I pick the light blue to go with as a lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for what your heart long for! I love Acid. It’s the color of a newly replenished leaf that’s just reappear for spring. It’ll do wonder for spring and summer. And will help revive your mood in winter. Autumn maybe a bit tough, but I’m sure it’ll pull through with the right combination. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s so pretty! I like how slouchy the leather gets. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wish I could, but just can’t. It arrived before I had to leave for the weekend so all I could do was opened the box, took quick photo, and left the house. [emoji28] I’m sure I’ll report back next week. [emoji4] But my first impression is that it may have been more secure in a sense if I choose to go with the top zipper. However, I decided to go with original 3 compartments on this one so it may feels like an open tote in a sense. But I have another one coming (It’s from the glitter Pompeii released though. I had Marco withheld my shipment due to constant traveling so many bags I ordered just started to arrive now. [emoji28]) That one has a top zipper. [emoji4]


Enjoy your trip! 
Can't to see your goodies and hear your thoughts.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> @carterazo - did you ever get your modified Little Miss M with rolled handles? I was just wondering how that turned out.


Not yet. I ordered it during the summer sale, but Marco had to wait until the end of August when the tannery opened again to order the leather. It should be on it's way to me. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

yellow_tulip said:


> Thanks I’m leaning towards black vachetta.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok. I have a Pompeii question...  please tell me what you like about the leather.  I tend to lean toward Marino’s, pebbled.  I have had Athene and Tuscania but they seem to fragile ( Athene) or rustic (tuscania) .  I also liked Africa’s. I’ve never had Nappa.  Pros cons. Likes and dislikes


----------



## starsong

Ok, this is bad.

I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.

I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.

I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?


----------



## Coastal jewel

starsong said:


> Ok, this is bad.
> 
> I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.
> 
> I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.
> 
> I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?



Today I’m in a fall mood, so I’d say cappuccino.  Maybe I should go OUT of comfort zone and do green too!!!  Regarding my last post on potentially another “last” order...


----------



## starsong

Coastal jewel said:


> Today I’m in a fall mood, so I’d say cappuccino.  Maybe I should go OUT of comfort zone and do green too!!!  Regarding my last post on potentially another “last” order...



Yes, green is very trendy right now! It's the fall/winter 2018 color for a lot of designer houses. 
I think it can be a colourful 'neutral' like dark blue!


----------



## starsong

I see that you asked for opinions on Pompei leather. I read some pages back that people commented it is lightweight and hardy. I tried to scratch my swatch of pompei leather and it does not scratch. It also feels soft like nappa but a little firmer. The swatch piece does not bend easily, it is quite stiff. I love nappa and how smooth it is, and so I think pompei will be nice too as it is similar.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Ok, this is bad.
> 
> I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.
> 
> I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.
> 
> I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?


I have a forest green Aura which I use all year. I find it such a great neutral. I don't think fuschia will be gaudy with the dark green. But I always ask Marco when I am trying to make a lining choice. He will give his recommendation. More often than not I go with his recommendation.


----------



## MissSeptember

I got my last order a few days ago and I'm very happy with my choices, especially with the Selene Zip Midi, and if Marco had any black merinos left I think I would have ordered one in black also...

Selene Zip Midi in taupe merinos




Penelope Midi in dark beige verona with a long strap




It's hard to capture in the pictures, but the dark beige verona is definitely more beige than taupe. It's a great neutral colour!


----------



## djfmn

MissSeptember said:


> I got my last order a few days ago and I'm very happy with my choices, especially with the Selene Zip Midi, and if Marco had any black merinos left I think I would have ordered one in black also...
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in taupe merinos
> View attachment 4208242
> 
> View attachment 4208248
> 
> Penelope Midi in dark beige verona with a long strap
> View attachment 4208245
> 
> View attachment 4208246
> 
> It's hard to capture in the pictures, but the dark beige verona is definitely more beige than taupe. It's a great neutral colour!


He has black Verona, black nappa and black pebbled leather. I have a midi Selene in black pebble leather which I really like. I also have a midi Soulmate in a nappa. I initially was concerned doing a bag like a midi Soulmate in a nappa but it turned out pretty well.


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> Ok, this is bad.
> 
> I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.
> 
> I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.
> 
> I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?


I'll take pompei and nappa over merinos any day, especially if you want a structured bag. Pompei is very hardy and durable. It does not show wear easily. The issue for some (not me) is pompei's sheen. It is NOT shiny like patent, but does have a sheen. Personally, I love that sheen. I find it very classy. That dark green is gorgeous. I think it would be beautiful with the light fuchsia lining like Marco recommended.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starsong said:


> Ok, this is bad.
> 
> I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.
> 
> I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.
> 
> I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?


I’d say cappuccino. I did not think I would love cappuccino as much as I do. I absolutely love it. It will look great with the green Pompei . You can see a little of the cappuccino lining peeking out of my Octane(Teal) Merinos Victoria.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, do any of you have a Coach Rogue? The reason I ask is because I am seriously considering an Angelica in vacchetta. I just wonder if it would be a very heavy bag. Heavy like a Rogue.


----------



## MissSeptember

djfmn said:


> He has black Verona, black nappa and black pebbled leather. I have a midi Selene in black pebble leather which I really like. I also have a midi Soulmate in a nappa. I initially was concerned doing a bag like a midi Soulmate in a nappa but it turned out pretty well.



I've thought a lot about those options already  But I really like the matte and smooth feeling of the merinos, and that it's so light which is very important for me when I carry a bigger bag. I considered nappa but it most pictures it looks quite shiny. Unfortunately I won't have access to my swatches until November to see what black nappa looks like in reality. But I guess I'm hoping that someone will either sell their Selene in black merinos sooner or later or that Massaccesi will return somehow so I'll get another chance, but I know it's quite unlikely.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MissSeptember said:


> I've thought a lot about those options already  But I really like the matte and smooth feeling of the merinos, and that it's so light which is very important for me when I carry a bigger bag. I considered nappa but it most pictures it looks quite shiny. Unfortunately I won't have access to my swatches until November to see what black nappa looks like in reality. But I guess I'm hoping that someone will either sell their Selene in black merinos sooner or later or that Massaccesi will return somehow so I'll get another chance, but I know it's quite unlikely.


When I realized that Marco didn’t have enough black Verona for my last order(a tote), I went back and forth between black pebbled, and black nappa. I have a Sabrina Midi in black nappa and love it, but something about the nappa sheen just doesn’t speak to me in a larger bag, so I chose pebbled.


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> Ladies, do any of you have a Coach Rogue? The reason I ask is because I am seriously considering an Angelica in vacchetta. I just wonder if it would be a very heavy bag. Heavy like a Rogue.



I don’t have a Rogue but my Angelica is probably one of the heavier ones since it has the standard middle zip compartment + added top zip closure, Arianna strap connectors and it’s in Vacchetta. I could weigh it for you if that would be helpful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

carterazo said:


> Ladies, do any of you have a Coach Rogue? The reason I ask is because I am seriously considering an Angelica in vacchetta. I just wonder if it would be a very heavy bag. Heavy like a Rogue.



I have a taupe vachetta Angelica and it's not light but totally OK.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have a taupe vachetta Angelica and it's not light but totally OK.


Thanks! Would you mind sharing a pick? Or point me in the direction of one of your pictures. [emoji106]


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> When I realized that Marco didn’t have enough black Verona for my last order(a tote), I went back and forth between black pebbled, and black nappa. I have a Sabrina Midi in black nappa and love it, but something about the nappa sheen just doesn’t speak to me in a larger bag, so I chose pebbled.


I have a midi Selene in black pebbled leather and really like it a lot. It is easy to carry and extremely versatile.


----------



## djfmn

I know I have posted this before but here is a larger bag in nappa. It actually is a great leather for larger bags which surprised me.


----------



## djfmn

Here is what nappa looks like in a less constructed bag.


djfmn said:


> I know I have posted this before but here is a larger bag in nappa. It actually is a great leather for larger bags which surprised me.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, do any of you have a Coach Rogue? The reason I ask is because I am seriously considering an Angelica in vacchetta. I just wonder if it would be a very heavy bag. Heavy like a Rogue.


That's a good question.  I thought about this too.


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> I don’t have a Rogue but my Angelica is probably one of the heavier ones since it has the standard middle zip compartment + added top zip closure, Arianna strap connectors and it’s in Vacchetta. I could weigh it for you if that would be helpful.


Yes, that would be very helpful, thanks! [emoji258]


----------



## mleleigh

carterazo said:


> Yes, that would be very helpful, thanks! [emoji258]



I’ve included weight below. Again, this is for my vacchetta Angelica with these mods:
- External Arianna strap connectors
- Top zip closure (kept standard middle zip compartment)

Without long strap:
2lb 3.1oz (995g)

With long strap:
2lb 8oz (1132g)


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> I’ve included weight below. Again, this is for my vacchetta Angelica with these mods:
> - External Arianna strap connectors
> - Top zip closure (kept standard middle zip compartment)
> 
> Without long strap:
> 2lb 3.1oz (995g)
> 
> With long strap:
> 2lb 8oz (1132g)


Thank you so much!  [emoji56]  [emoji259] [emoji256]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I raise my hand on this one; I’m one of the two or the third person. I succumbed like some of you who have added last-minute orders to your “last” order.
> 
> @vink, I hope you don’t mind having a copycat, but I fell for your bag when I saw it.  I ordered the exact same leather/color and light blue lining color with light gold hw.  Did you ever say which hw you got? I can’t tell from your pic.  My collection will once again be infused with a bright, happy color.  That hasn’t happened in a long time. I’ve been acquiring mostly neutrals the last few years.
> 
> My modifications to the Angelica messenger are a top zipper closure, no standard middle zipped compartment, and an additional shorter shoulder strap just like the one that comes with the Minerva Midi.



I don’t mind at all. [emoji4] It’s your dark Taupe Vacchetta aura that inspires mine, too. [emoji4] I got mine with SHW but I’m sure GHW will make it more playful. [emoji4] I just got another one with the top zipper with a middle compartment and I think yours will work best. (I never actually study hard about Marco’s compartment system, but this one is in glitter Pompeii so the top zipper and middle compartment will definitely help it retain its shape even more afterward. That’s my consolation. [emoji4] And also very interesting. This will likely be a great traveling bag with all the organization and security. [emoji4])


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok. I have a Pompeii question...  please tell me what you like about the leather.  I tend to lean toward Marino’s, pebbled.  I have had Athene and Tuscania but they seem to fragile ( Athene) or rustic (tuscania) .  I also liked Africa’s. I’ve never had Nappa.  Pros cons. Likes and dislikes



For me;

Pro: structured but seriously very light. It’s bendable but will spring back. 

Con: too smooth. I like leather with some texture. It also has shine to it which I’m not sure if I like or dislike it. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

starsong said:


> Ok, this is bad.
> 
> I had been thinking of getting a Rua Angelica in pompei but I did not like any of the colors in the swatch folder I was sent (except bluette and ameythst, but I wanted a dark color for travel). So I made my order without a Rua Angelica, but in my mind I was always thinking about angelica.
> 
> I saw from @djfmn 's post of available leathers that dark green pompei was available.  Dark green pompei is one of the fall/winter 2018 colors and sounded promising as I have a lot of blue bags but no green bags. So I asked Marco about it and he sent me this photo.
> 
> I think dark green pompei looks like a dark green with blue undertones. I will be ordering my Rua Angelica in this dark green pompei, silver hardware, top zipper. Marco suggested for the lining, light fuchsia or cappuccino, I think fuchsia will be a nice pop of color, I already have fuchsia in 2 bags and I love it, but it may look a little gaudy perhaps with the dark green pompei? what does everyone think?



If you’re a girly girl and like pop of color or contrast, go for light fuchsia. But if you want something neutral, go with cappuccino. [emoji4]


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Unfortunately the only people who knew about the blog were his customers. Perhaps youtube would have got him more visibility than the blog.


He probably needs someone who really knows how to focus on social media.


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4209005


Thank you! She's so classy!


----------



## christinemliu

Because I had never seen any swatch or pic of sky Merinos, which was on the list he still had, I asked for a pic, here it is for people considering last, last, last orders:


----------



## carterazo

Anyone here see the octane nappa irl? Marco sent me a picture and it's gorgeous! Now I'm wondering if I should do Angelica in that color or vaccheta? [emoji32] 

What do you guys think about the color?


----------



## starsong

carterazo said:


> Anyone here see the octane nappa irl? Marco sent me a picture and it's gorgeous! Now I'm wondering if I should do Angelica in that color or vaccheta? [emoji32]
> 
> What do you guys think about the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209191



I'm not sure if this picture represents the color well, as it seems to be taken in bright light. I have a swatch of octane merinos and it looks much darker and a more saturated blue than this.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Because I had never seen any swatch or pic of sky Merinos, which was on the list he still had, I asked for a pic, here it is for people considering last, last, last orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209189



I don’t see Sky, but see the denim instead. I already have it on my list, which somehow, still not manage to get billed. [emoji37]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Anyone here see the octane nappa irl? Marco sent me a picture and it's gorgeous! Now I'm wondering if I should do Angelica in that color or vaccheta? [emoji32]
> 
> What do you guys think about the color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209191



I have an octane merino and I think it look washed out in this photo. Mine is darker so I have my hesitation to comment on the color since I’m not sure if it has too much direct light on the leather. [emoji28]


----------



## VanBod1525

My box of bags arrived. Swoon. Aegean Blue is super pretty IRL. I am blown away by how lovely the Eggplant Pompeii is on the Muse I ordered and I absolutely love the Mahogany vachetta.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> My box of bags arrived. Swoon. Aegean Blue is super pretty IRL. I am blown away by how lovely the Eggplant Pompeii is on the Muse I ordered and I absolutely love the Mahogany vachetta.



VanB .. you kow. Pics pls!


----------



## Aminu

My final order arrived today, only 3.5 weeks after I placed it. I wasn't expecting it so soon! 

Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)


----------



## thedseer

For those of you who received your orders already, what day did you order and did you get shipping notification?


----------



## eleanors36

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived today, only 3.5 weeks after I placed it. I wasn't expecting it so soon!
> 
> Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
> Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
> Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
> Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4209261


Beautiful!


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> VanB .. you kow. Pics pls!


Will do, light is going.


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> Will do, light is going.


It doesn't matter. We'll take night time pics today and day time pics tomorrow. [emoji41] [emoji12] [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I have an octane merino and I think it look washed out in this photo. Mine is darker so I have my hesitation to comment on the color since I’m not sure if it has too much direct light on the leather. [emoji28]


Agreed. The pic also shows more blue than I think all those colors are. It does help to understand the depth of color though. I think. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> I'm not sure if this picture represents the color well, as it seems to be taken in bright light. I have a swatch of octane merinos and it looks much darker and a more saturated blue than this.


Thank you! I am trying to use my dark teal mini P to gauge the shade of octane nappa.


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived today, only 3.5 weeks after I placed it. I wasn't expecting it so soon!
> 
> Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
> Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
> Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
> Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4209261


Beautiful bags!  I'm loving that blue. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> For those of you who received your orders already, what day did you order and did you get shipping notification?


I am wondering myself. Marco informed me on Tuesday that they had sent out a box. I am patiently waiting for it to show up at my door. I have my mom on high alert for a knock on the door. [emoji28]   I think he told me because I was asking about adding to my box. I haven't heard anything from fedex.  Last time (months ago?) fedex informed me the day before. Meanwhile I'm beginning to wonder if it is still at customs.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Because I had never seen any swatch or pic of sky Merinos, which was on the list he still had, I asked for a pic, here it is for people considering last, last, last orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209189


Oops, I meant to say denim!! Sorry!!


----------



## tenKrat

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4209005


I wouldn't ever sell this bag if I were you.  It's too beautiful to let go.


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
> Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
> Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
> Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4209261


The china blue pebbled is gorgeous.  But I love the Mini Zhoe in that stunning gold.


----------



## tenKrat

Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube


You are on a roll with these videos!! Great job... now I am kicking myself for passing on the Minerva Midi on the BST. And side note, I also use a LeSportSac for my makeup bag too [emoji3].

Marco said in an email that everyone's support is giving him great strength and he is working hard to find a solution to keep MM alive. If he can find a partner or an investor, he said everything could change and MM could move to the next level, the one he always had in mind... I don't know what that means, but I hope we get to find out!!!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> You are on a roll with these videos!! Great job... now I am kicking myself for passing on the Minerva Midi on the BST. And side note, I also use a LeSportSac for my makeup bag too [emoji3].
> 
> Marco said in an email that everyone's support is giving him great strength and he is working hard to find a solution to keep MM alive. If he can find a partner or an investor, he said everything could change and MM could move to the next level, the one he always had in mind... I don't know what that means, but I hope we get to find out!!!!!



Ok this might sound crazy but maybe what Marco needs is to go on the show Shark tank, an Australian show where a small business gets to present their ideas/items with a panel of people looking to invest!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

tenKrat said:


> I wouldn't ever sell this bag if I were you.  It's too beautiful to let go.



I definitely won't!!! Not only is it just such a great bag, It was a gift, so I would never ever sell.


----------



## Aminu

thedseer said:


> For those of you who received your orders already, what day did you order and did you get shipping notification?



I placed my order on 6th September. I received an email from *Gruppo Poste Italiane *on 30th September regarding delivery the following day. So the bags arrived today, in 2 boxes. (I wasn't home, so they were left with a neighbour!) I was honestly prepared to wait months, thinking they'd be a lovely Christmas gift to myself. I'm amazed they're here already!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> I don’t mind at all. [emoji4] It’s your dark Taupe Vacchetta aura that inspires mine, too. [emoji4] I got mine with SHW but I’m sure GHW will make it more playful. [emoji4] I just got another one with the top zipper with a middle compartment and I think yours will work best. (I never actually study hard about Marco’s compartment system, but this one is in glitter Pompeii so the top zipper and middle compartment will definitely help it retain its shape even more afterward. That’s my consolation. [emoji4] And also very interesting. This will likely be a great traveling bag with all the organization and security. [emoji4])



Vink so seriously you have made a new purse!  I’m loving zip top and compartments and the Angelica messenger.  I think this might be my next last bag.  Off to look at leathers again.


----------



## Coastal jewel

You totally rock these!!!  This was supposed to be a reply to the awesome You tube videos.


----------



## Coastal jewel

yellow_tulip said:


> Ok this might sound crazy but maybe what Marco needs is to go on the show Shark tank, an Australian show where a small business gets to present their ideas/items with a panel of people looking to invest!



Shark tank in USA too.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube



Very well done dear!


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube



Excellent!


----------



## dignatius

Coastal jewel said:


> Shark tank in USA too.



Guess what.  There is an Italian version as well...

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shark_Tank_Italia


----------



## gack

Coastal jewel said:


> I think this might be my next last bag.  Off to look at leathers again.



I resemble this remark!


----------



## TotinScience

She is here and she’s everything I wanted ! 
Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh she’s a little beauty!!


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


Oh, she's a beauty for sure. How's the weight?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink so seriously you have made a new purse!  I’m loving zip top and compartments and the Angelica messenger.  I think this might be my next last bag.  Off to look at leathers again.



Thank you so much! [emoji5]


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Oh, she's a beauty for sure. How's the weight?


It's super light! Rigid, but springy. The only complaint I have is that the closures are a little fussy. But who cares when SO PRETTY


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube


Great review!


----------



## lulu212121

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube



Very well done! That is not bag I liked, but your video has totally changed my mind! That pebbled leather on that bag is yummy! I never noticed the pleating on the side of the bag before. I really like the bags I have in that leather.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


She's a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Has anyone ever received just the invoice in an envelope? I never had before. It only had a local zipcode as a return address and there were two copies in English and two in Italian. The amount is far below the $799. (I'm surprised Marco didn't put more in that box.) Anyway, it is dated September 20. I still haven't gotten a delivery notice. I'm worried it's stuck in customs.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


Wow this is a gorgeous bag[emoji3]


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Wow this is a gorgeous bag[emoji3]


All credit to you for being the amethyst pioneer here - you are right, this color is one of a kind. Dark gunmetal gives it just the right touch of edge and elegance that I hoped for .


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Has anyone ever received just the invoice in an envelope? I never had before. It only had a local zipcode as a return address and there were two copies in English and two in Italian. The amount is far below the $799. (I'm surprised Marco didn't put more in that box.) Anyway, it is dated September 20. I still haven't gotten a delivery notice. I'm worried it's stuck in customs.



No.  What country?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> No.  What country?


U.S.


----------



## bonniekir

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived today, only 3.5 weeks after I placed it. I wasn't expecting it so soon!
> 
> Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
> Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
> Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
> Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4209261



Wow, a lovely group of bags!! The Cina blue is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Review of the Minerva Midi on YouTube




Love the review!


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!



It is a wonderful bright and at the same time a colour you can wear with lots of neutrals! Congrats!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> U.S.



Ouch hope it didn’t end customized... I’ve not gotten mine and I was just below $800 US


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> It's super light! Rigid, but springy. The only complaint I have is that the closures are a little fussy. But who cares when SO PRETTY


They get better with use. I can open my full sized Valerie a lot easier now that I have had it a while. The leather softens 
So it is not so tight against the latches. It is a beauty.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Has anyone ever received just the invoice in an envelope? I never had before. It only had a local zipcode as a return address and there were two copies in English and two in Italian. The amount is far below the $799. (I'm surprised Marco didn't put more in that box.) Anyway, it is dated September 20. I still haven't gotten a delivery notice. I'm worried it's stuck in customs.


I've never received just an invoice, but I have had an order from Marco stuck in customs for about a month! Shipping would not update when "stuck". I had no idea if it was in customs here or there. That box was in pretty rough shape, too.


----------



## bonniekir

lulu212121 said:


> I've never received just an invoice, but I have had an order from Marco stuck in customs for about a month! Shipping would not update when "stuck". I had no idea if it was in customs here or there. That box was in pretty rough shape, too.



It is always the customs in the recieving country that delays parcels! The shipping from one country goes fast.. then it arrives, have to change in a local number.. and the waiting begins!


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I've never received just an invoice, but I have had an order from Marco stuck in customs for about a month! Shipping would not update when "stuck". I had no idea if it was in customs here or there. That box was in pretty rough shape, too.


Wow, that's a really long time! Are you in the U.S.?  Looking at the envelope, it looks like the invoices came from a large regional Post office. I know I have tracked packages from other states processing through that office.  But there is nothing else in the envelope, no instructions, nothing. Plus, I haven't gotten a shipping or delivery notice from fedex or whomever will deliver the box.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> It is always the customs in the recieving country that delays parcels! The shipping from one country goes fast.. then it arrives, have to change in a local number.. and the waiting begins!


I've never had a delay that is not related to holiday shipping.  I guess it is my turn to hurry up and be patient! [emoji32] [emoji28]   The thing is, I wanted to make sure I received at least part of my order before putting in my last one. At this rate, I may never be able to if I wait. Argh! 1st world problems.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Ouch hope it didn’t end customized... I’ve not gotten mine and I was just below $800 US


Thanks! Here's hoping and praying. Got all fingers and toes crossed. [emoji18]


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Wow, that's a really long time! Are you in the U.S.?  Looking at the envelope, it looks like the invoices came from a large regional Post office. I know I have tracked packages from other states processing through that office.  But there is nothing else in the envelope, no instructions, nothing. Plus, I haven't gotten a shipping or delivery notice from fedex or whomever will deliver the box.


I'm in the U.S.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Valerie mod shots pleeease?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Vink. mod shots and more pics of Angelica messenger...  please. Pretty pretty please!!!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


My jaw just dropped at the sight of this bag. The combination of the leather color and dark gunmetal is superb.  Strangers are going to comment on this bag for sure.

The color reminds me of these berries I took a picture of today.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I'm in the U.S.


Did you end up having to pay any fees?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Vink. mod shots and more pics of Angelica messenger...  please. Pretty pretty please!!!



I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4] 

Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 










I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


I am DEAD over how pretty this bag is!!!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


Stunning just absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## lulu212121

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


I drool!  You ladies have some of the best tastes! I want one so bad now.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So pretty @vink. I wonder how it would look with a front zip like the Juliet. I am sad that I won’t be able to get bags in all of the darker Pompei glitters like I’d planned.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


She's beautiful!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]



I’m so in love... is she the same width as regular Angelica?  OMG. Glitter Pompeii.


----------



## bonniekir

Vink The Bordeaux glitter is lovely! I have it in a Flora and adore it!
Congrats!


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


This is amazing! Both because you dreamed this up and that it came out so beautiful. Wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


Vink that is really beautiful. So creative.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]



My jaw just dropped!! Stunning!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


Vink this is absolutely gorgeous. I love the[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  leather and I love the style.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


I have like 3 bags in some sort of Bordeaux/Burgundy color scheme, otherwise this Pompei would be in my life. Stunning, well done @vink


----------



## DesigningStyle

Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


[emoji7] [emoji41] [emoji177] 
Beautiful! Not just the bag, everything in the picture! Marco should use you as  a model.  This picture should be part of the lookbook! [emoji108]


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


Looking fantastic!! Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

*carterazo *and *pdxhb*, thank you kindly for your sweet words.


----------



## bonniekir

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.



Looks great on you!! The calista is just one of my fav models!!
Congrats!!


----------



## gack

It’s amazing how color can sway opinion. Once upon a time I thought this bag is way too small!  

Then I see this picture and wowza the vibrant color makes such a difference. I saw a glitter one I think in another post and now I regret all the times I didn’t give this little gem the attention she deserves. 



TotinScience said:


> She is here and she’s everything I wanted !
> Little Valerie in amethyst Pompei with dark gunmetal hw and marine lining. Oh the adventures we will have together!


----------



## HoneyLocks

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


Great bag, great hair, great picture!
But most of all: I am looking for a dress just like yours, could you please share details?


----------



## carterazo

A box from Italy has arrived at my house!!! [emoji126] [emoji126] [emoji126] 
I can't to be able to open it!


----------



## VanBod1525

Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend, light fuschia lining, soft gold hardware. This leather is just gorgeous. Not a flat brown at all - it has some delicious red undertones.


----------



## VanBod1525

Eggplant Pompeii Muse, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware. The colour in the photos is not accurate - its a bit too light. In real life, the colour is a much deeper, darker purple. Very true to eggplant.


----------



## VanBod1525

Aegean Pebbled Penny Messenger, dark grey lining, silver hardware


----------



## southernbelle43

Argggg. My Little Tulipano was delivered and I am out of town.  However, I am at the beach so I  cannot complain too much!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’ve not shipped yet. MM says between Friday and Monday... and I’m plotting an Angelica messenger in black Verona with dark taupe vachetta trim.  MM says it will be “ very [emoji1303] nice”... .  And oh gosh I have another black bag coming and the new black vachetta Zhoe legend.  ( that still intimidates me..). Maybe sangria pebbled?


----------



## christinemliu

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


This is the first pic of a Calista worn in a way that makes me think I could actually pull off this bag! You and everything in this pic is super lovely. Although, now I really, really want a Calista...


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]


Super lovely bag, @vink!


----------



## tenKrat

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


Great outfit!  The elevator mirrors give your photo a nice artistic effect.


----------



## tenKrat

VanBod1525 said:


> Eggplant Pompeii Muse, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware. The colour in the photos is not accurate - its a bit too light. In real life, the colour is a much deeper, darker purple. Very true to eggplant.


Beautiful!  Thanks for posting. Seeing the lilac lining made me change the lining in the Angelica messenger I ordered.  It’s very pretty, and I think it will look even better with the acid nappa than the light blue I initially chose.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> I’ve not shipped yet. MM says between Friday and Monday... and I’m plotting an *Angelica messenger in black Verona with dark taupe vachetta trim.  *MM says it will be “ very [emoji1303] nice”...


Another bag I look forward to seeing on here.


----------



## eleanors36

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.


Looks fantastic!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> This is the first pic of a Calista worn in a way that makes me think I could actually pull off this bag! You and everything in this pic is super lovely. Although, now I really, really want a Calista...


I felt the same way Christine.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My latest count of MM bags is 10 (plus a penny and a phoebe and a cardholder).  I think it will stay at this point unless I let the little tulipano inner bags go but I don’t think I will because the river and dark green vachetta leathers are so great.  
Other than that I have a midi soulmate in mud verona, a chocolate verona midi selene, a midi minerva in taupe nabuk, two auras, one in beige trinity and one in dark chocolate merinos, two Angelica’s, one in pompei amethyst and one in taupe vachetta, and a little athena in tangerine nappa.


----------



## TotinScience

Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones . 
It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
Hope this helps someone!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
> Hope this helps someone!


An absolutely helpful review, thank you!  Useful tip regarding the lower profile top handle. I can see a little that the top handle on your Valerie has some give to it. Thumbs up!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

my bag today, little tulipano inner in river vachetta


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Eggplant Pompeii Muse, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware. The colour in the photos is not accurate - its a bit too light. In real life, the colour is a much deeper, darker purple. Very true to eggplant.


OMG Vannie this is just so gorgeous. I love the eggplant Pompeii and the lining and HW is stunning. I love love love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
> Hope this helps someone!


What a fabulous review. I love your Little Valerie such a great bag in a wonderful leather. I am so pleased other ladies are getting MM bags in Amethyst Pompei. I have found it to be such an amazing leather. It is so striking and such a fun color but it also goes with so much. I find I wear it all the time it goes with so much. Your bag is stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
> Hope this helps someone!



Wonderful review TotinScience!!!!  You paint a picture of the bag characteristics that is really helpful.  I wish I were as creative in writing as you.  The bag is worth every penny....gorgeous. I cannot wait to get home Saturday and open my bag in the same color.  I wear a lot of black and it looks so good with that color in your picture.


----------



## gack

I renamed the angelica messenger 

on-the-go-lica

I crack myself up


----------



## tenKrat

gack said:


> I renamed the angelica messenger
> 
> on-the-go-lica
> 
> I crack myself up


Ha ha!  Your quips always crack ME up.


----------



## anitalilac

gack said:


> I renamed the angelica messenger
> 
> on-the-go-lica
> 
> I crack myself up


hahah! Girl ! I miss your tongue in cheek post!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7] 
First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!


----------



## carterazo

Little Tulipano went to work with me today. This picture shows her color better.  [emoji7]


----------



## DesigningStyle

*carterazo *what an amazing haul!  Love it all, but that Sabrina melts my heart.  I want!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> *carterazo *what an amazing haul!  Love it all, but that Sabrina melts my heart.  I want!!!!!


Thank you! You inspired me with YOUR Sabrinas!


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4212478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest count of MM bags is 10 (plus a penny and a phoebe and a cardholder).  I think it will stay at this point unless I let the little tulipano inner bags go but I don’t think I will because the river and dark green vachetta leathers are so great.
> Other than that I have a midi soulmate in mud verona, a chocolate verona midi selene, a midi minerva in taupe nabuk, two auras, one in beige trinity and one in dark chocolate merinos, two Angelica’s, one in pompei amethyst and one in taupe vachetta, and a little athena in tangerine nappa.


Great collection! You have a nice balance of neutrals and color. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class [emoji2]. I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag [emoji3]. As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise [emoji2].
> Hope this helps someone!


What a great review! Makes me wish I would have gotten a little Valerie instead of little Tulipano. [emoji28] I'm glad I got a bag in this amazing color!


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend, light fuschia lining, soft gold hardware. This leather is just gorgeous. Not a flat brown at all - it has some delicious red undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211942
> View attachment 4211943
> View attachment 4211944
> View attachment 4211945





VanBod1525 said:


> Eggplant Pompeii Muse, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware. The colour in the photos is not accurate - its a bit too light. In real life, the colour is a much deeper, darker purple. Very true to eggplant.





VanBod1525 said:


> Aegean Pebbled Penny Messenger, dark grey lining, silver hardware


Great haul, Van! That Muse looks fabulous!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> This is the first pic of a Calista worn in a way that makes me think I could actually pull off this bag! You and everything in this pic is super lovely. Although, now I really, really want a Calista...


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241


Such gorgeous colors!  Congratulations.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Such gorgeous colors!  Congratulations.


Thanks, e! Now I need to post them on the ban thread and get my nothots. [emoji51]


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241


These are all soooo fabulous... my fave of these is that China blue....wow. I definitely missed out. I love blues and that one looks so saturated and such a beautiful shade.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> These are all soooo fabulous... my fave of these is that China blue....wow. I definitely missed out. I love blues and that one looks so saturated and such a beautiful shade.


Thank you! It is a most gorgeous blue!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gah @carterazo !!!! It's all amazing!!! I'll chime in and see the China blue is my favorite too


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Gah @carterazo !!!! It's all amazing!!! I'll chime in and see the China blue is my favorite too


Thank you!


----------



## vink

gack said:


> I renamed the angelica messenger
> 
> on-the-go-lica
> 
> I crack myself up



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I like it. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. [emoji4] 

It’s about the size of the normal Angelica and fits the same. I had a run it with light rain yesterday and the leather came out unscathed. No water mark, nothing. The water drop just roll right off and I didn’t treat mine beforehand. 

It has fine glitter ingrained in the leather hence the name, I think. 

After a few days, I can say this is a great bag and ones in zip top will be great for traveling. [emoji4]


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241



Beautiful choices! I especially love the pebbled cyber yellow! I would have loved to get something in that colour, but I needed to cover all the neutrals first. Perhaps if Marco is able to continue...


----------



## yellow_tulip

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241


The yellow is stunning !


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241



Lovely bags/stunning colors!!! Congrats! My fave is the hot pink!


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> Beautiful choices! I especially love the pebbled cyber yellow! I would have loved to get something in that colour, but I needed to cover all the neutrals first. Perhaps if Marco is able to continue...





yellow_tulip said:


> The yellow is stunning !





msd_bags said:


> Lovely bags/stunning colors!!! Congrats! My fave is the hot pink!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241


Adore these colors! What lovely selections!!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Adore these colors! What lovely selections!!


Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thanks, e! Now I need to post them on the ban thread and get my nothots. [emoji51]


I'll be there with you soon.  Marco told me that he shipped my first two bags out of five.  I'd really like to buy another but eeks!


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
> Hope this helps someone!


Gorgeous bag. All of these shots are so helpful.  If Marco can find a way to remain open, some mod shots would really help his website.  So tough to really see how a bag works otherwise!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I'll be there with you soon.  Marco told me that he shipped my first two bags out of five.  I'd really like to buy another but eeks!


Oh yay, that's exciting! Hope it comes in soon with no issues.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Oh yay, that's exciting! Hope it comes in soon with no issues.


Your bags are gorgeous! That China Blue is jaw dropping!!!!

Did you have any customs issues?


----------



## bblonde

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241



Gorgeous! What lining did you pick for cyber yellow?


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Your bags are gorgeous! That China Blue is jaw dropping!!!!
> 
> Did you have any customs issues?


Thank you!

No issues with this box, but yes with the one that has my summer sale stuff. The USPS sent it back to Italy because of insufficient address!??! [emoji32] The same address on the box that came to my house no problem. [emoji58] 
They also had enough information to take out 4 copies of the invoice and send it to me in an envelope. [emoji36] Poor Marco has had to provide more paperwork for Italian customs to send it back.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> Gorgeous! What lining did you pick for cyber yellow?


Thank you!  I actually asked for silver. Yellow and light grey is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241


I love all these bags. Of course I love the Little Tulipano in Amethyst because we are bag twins!!! But I am drooling over the pink Zhoe. I love love love that leather. I have a pink Zhoe as well so I am pretty partial to Pink Zhoes!!!!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Lovely bags/stunning colors!!! Congrats! My fave is the hot pink!


Mine is also the hot pink although as I said having an amethyst Little Tulipano I love that as well.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love all these bags. Of course I love the Little Tulipano in Amethyst because we are bag twins!!! But I am drooling over the pink Zhoe. I love love love that leather. I have a pink Zhoe as well so I am pretty partial to Pink Zhoes!!!!


Thank you! Your collection is always an inspiration to me. [emoji41] 





djfmn said:


> Mine is also the hot pink although as I said having an amethyst Little Tulipano I love that as well.


Oooh, somehow I missed seeing yours. What color hardware did you pick for your hot pink Zhoe?


----------



## clu0984

DesigningStyle said:


> View attachment 4211740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Olive Africa Calista on my shoulder today.



You look fabulous!


----------



## clu0984

TotinScience said:


> Carrying the Little Valerie today and I figured I’ll share some notes with the class . I forgot to mention that I asked Marco for a slightly lower profile of the top handle, as I am not a big fan of rigid upright ones .
> It is definitely an “essentials plus” or “a lady is waiting” kind of bag . As you can see on what fits photos, it does the mandatory keys/wallet/cell phone well. If said wallet is small, then you can also fit a kindle and sunnies in a soft case. It can fit a large continental wallet on top of all this, but then it definitely becomes a handbag Tetris kind of situation. There is a little extra room for small items like a chapstick or earbuds, but not much else. She will get you through a summer outdoor wedding, a date, wait time for a doctor’s appointment, or will serve as a nice companion to a larger bag to contain the essentials. The snaps relaxed a bit and now are a lot easier to open and close.
> 2 small nit picky things that are worth mentioning about this style in Pompei specifically. Since it doesn’t have any backing, the bottom of the bag when it’s loaded rounds up a little, making it topple when placed on a table, if that tends to drive you nuts, might be worth asking Marco for a reinforced bottom. Another thing (can be sort of seen in mod shots) is when a bulky item is put into one or slip pockets, the leather on the front of the bag bends inward a bit, creating a little crater of sorts.
> Modshots are what fits with a standard kindle for scale, crossbody wear on the longest setting (I am just under 5 9’), and an outdoor color shot on an overcast morning. @tenKrat’s photo of a plant is dead on color-wise .
> Hope this helps someone!



Great review and looks great on you


----------



## clu0984

VanBod1525 said:


> Eggplant Pompeii Muse, lilac lining, dark gunmetal hardware. The colour in the photos is not accurate - its a bit too light. In real life, the colour is a much deeper, darker purple. Very true to eggplant.



Love this bag and color!


----------



## clu0984

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4212764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bag today, little tulipano inner in river vachetta



I like how you embellished it.  Great sense of style


----------



## clu0984

carterazo said:


> Little Tulipano went to work with me today. This picture shows her color better.  [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213245



I so wish I got something in this color.  Beautiful bag


----------



## carterazo

clu0984 said:


> I so wish I got something in this color.  Beautiful bag


Thank you!


----------



## clu0984

Dumb question but saw Massaccesi updated cover photo on Facebook?  Are they still in the game???[emoji848][emoji173]️[emoji1]


----------



## mleleigh

clu0984 said:


> Dumb question but saw Massaccesi updated cover photo on Facebook?  Are they still in the game???[emoji848][emoji173]️[emoji1]



I saw that - it gave me hope!


----------



## bblonde

mleleigh said:


> I saw that - it gave me hope!



Me as well- what is the strap color on that? What a beautiful combination.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you! Your collection is always an inspiration to me. [emoji41] Oooh, somehow I missed seeing yours. What color hardware did you pick for your hot pink Zhoe?


Silver and I didn't quite get a hot pink. Marco got me a bespoke pink nappa leather for my Zhoe. I will find the photo on my laptop and post it.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you! Your collection is always an inspiration to me. [emoji41] Oooh, somehow I missed seeing yours. What color hardware did you pick for your hot pink Zhoe?


Here is my pink Zhoe not quite hot pink. This is a bespoke leather Marco selected for me. I also asked Marco to do a contrast stitching he said that he thought a darker stitch would be a better way to go rather than a different color.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Silver and I didn't quite get a hot pink. Marco got me a bespoke pink nappa leather for my Zhoe. I will find the photo on my laptop and post it.


I went back and forth trying to decide what color hardware and was swayed by an old Cole Haan I have that is just a tinge darker and has gold hardware. It looks great, but it is more of a brushed rich gold. I now wish I had picked silver hardware. It think it would have complemented the bag better. Oh well. The more I look at the leather color, the more I love it.  [emoji7] 





djfmn said:


> Here is my pink Zhoe not quite hot pink. This is a bespoke leather Marco selected for me. I also asked Marco to do a contrast stitching he said that he thought a darker stitch would be a better way to go rather than a different color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214183
> View attachment 4214185
> View attachment 4214187


She's beautiful! The darker stitching is really complementary.  Do you recall the name of the leather color? [emoji177]  I love the contrast with the blue lining. Such a happy combo! (I went with light pink lining and it's a  sweet/tender combination. )

Thanks for sharing pics! [emoji56]


----------



## DesigningStyle

clu0984 said:


> Dumb question but saw Massaccesi updated cover photo on Facebook?  Are they still in the game???[emoji848][emoji173]️[emoji1]


I don't see an updated cover photo.  Would you mind PMing me his page?


----------



## clu0984

Here you go


----------



## TotinScience

Highly complicated facebook translation suggests that for the time being “they [bags] are still available”, as we all know here


----------



## djfmn

Marco needs lots of likes on his Facebook page. Investors look at those numbers. If we can get those numbers up for him it might help with getting an investor. I am going to ask all my FB friends to like his page. 
Trying to help him stay in business.


----------



## anabg

Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


----------



## yellow_tulip

anabg said:


> Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
> In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


Hi I placed my order on Sept 8th as well and Marco says he hasn’t sent mine yet. HTH!


----------



## coach943

anabg said:


> Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
> In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


I think I paid for mine on Sept 9th, and I haven't received it yet. The package should come via FedEx, not USPS.


----------



## anabg

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi I placed my order on Sept 8th as well and Marco says he hasn’t sent mine yet. HTH!


It does. Thanks!


----------



## anabg

coach943 said:


> I think I paid for mine on Sept 9th, and I haven't received it yet. The package should come via FedEx, not USPS.



Is it possible Fedex hands it over to usps in some areas? I have never received any of his packages via Fedex.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I think I paid for mine on Sept 9th, and I haven't received it yet. The package should come via FedEx, not USPS.


Mine came by USPS as well.


----------



## coach943

anabg said:


> Is it possible Fedex hands it over to usps in some areas? I have never received any of his packages via Fedex.


There are some cheaper-tier shipping options by FedEx that uses USPS for delivery, but Marco doesn't use that method. My shipments from Marco have always been via a high priority delivery. I don't think a FedEx package from Marco would be turned over to USPS.

ETA: Are you in a rural area? Maybe that would cause a switch to USPS?


----------



## starsong

Weekend with my Phoebe in deep blue Africa. Phoebe is a great size bag and deep blue Africa is so beautiful and versatile.


----------



## southernbelle43

I received my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. and It is the cutest bag ever. That is the best word I can think of to describe it.  CUTE.  It holds exactly what I carry everyday.  If it had been one inch smaller or did not have the spaces between the inner and outer bag for phone and some other things, it would have been too small. I am so glad I did not miss out on this style.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> There are some cheaper-tier shipping options by FedEx that uses USPS for delivery, but Marco doesn't use that method. My shipments from Marco have always been via a high priority delivery. I don't think a FedEx package from Marco would be turned over to USPS.
> 
> ETA: Are you in a rural area? Maybe that would cause a switch to USPS?


Marco seems to have changed to a totally different shipper for these last bags. NOt his usual ones.  I had no notice of a delivery until it appeared and I had asked to be updated as it traveled. I live in a large city and it came USPS.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco seems to have changed to a totally different shipper for these last bags. NOt his usual ones.  I had no notice of a delivery until it appeared and I had asked to be updated as it traveled. I live in a large city and it came USPS.


Crap. Now I'm going to have to pay attention to the mail.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco seems to have changed to a totally different shipper for these last bags. NOt his usual ones.  I had no notice of a delivery until it appeared and I had asked to be updated as it traveled. I live in a large city and it came USPS.


Interesting. Marco told me my box was being mailed last Tuesday and should arrive on Friday. I was waiting for a text from Fedex for delivery date, but nothing, and I did not receive my package. Now knowing it may come USPS, well at least I know what time of day I should expect it. I’ll give it until Wednesday before contacting him again.


----------



## anabg

coach943 said:


> There are some cheaper-tier shipping options by FedEx that uses USPS for delivery, but Marco doesn't use that method. My shipments from Marco have always been via a high priority delivery. I don't think a FedEx package from Marco would be turned over to USPS.
> 
> ETA: Are you in a rural area? Maybe that would cause a switch to USPS?


Not really. I am in NJ only about 15 minutes from NYC.


----------



## msd_bags

I now wonder how my bag will come to me here in SE Asia.


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> I now wonder how my bag will come to me here in SE Asia.


Mine arrived a few days ago via my local postal service (Singpost/Speedpost). I think Marco switched to using EMS (Express Mail Service), so it was shipped out on his end via Poste Italiane, the Italian postal service, and delivered here by my local postal service. According to the tracking at www.ems.post, the shipping from Italy to Singapore took about 4-5 days, although I had to end up picking it up from my local post office because no one was home during the 1st delivery attempt. (Didn't receive any tracking info ahead of time either!)

(Delurking for a hot second to reply to this; eep, I have a tonne of posts to catch up on, but still too busy right now! Pics of my "first" final order will come later too! And yeah, I'm one of the ones who also succumbed to a "second" final order )


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago via my local postal service (Singpost/Speedpost). I think Marco switched to using EMS (Express Mail Service), so it was shipped out on his end via Poste Italiane, the Italian postal service, and delivered here by my local postal service. According to the tracking at www.ems.post, the shipping from Italy to Singapore took about 4-5 days, although I had to end up picking it up from my local post office because no one was home during the 1st delivery attempt. (Didn't receive any tracking info ahead of time either!)
> 
> (Delurking for a hot second to reply to this; eep, I have a tonne of posts to catch up on, but still too busy right now! Pics of my "first" final order will come later too! And yeah, I'm one of the ones who also succumbed to a "second" final order )



Thanks for this info! If it’s via EMS here in Manila then I will have to pick it up from the post office an hour’s drive away (due to traffic)! They don’t deliver EMS here, only a registry notice. DHL was the most convenient for me of Marco’s shipping modes.

ETA:  I’m trying hard to put the thought of a second order off my mind! [emoji3]


----------



## anitalilac

starkfan said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago via my local postal service (Singpost/Speedpost). I think Marco switched to using EMS (Express Mail Service), so it was shipped out on his end via Poste Italiane, the Italian postal service, and delivered here by my local postal service. According to the tracking at www.ems.post, the shipping from Italy to Singapore took about 4-5 days, although I had to end up picking it up from my local post office because no one was home during the 1st delivery attempt. (Didn't receive any tracking info ahead of time either!)
> 
> (Delurking for a hot second to reply to this; eep, I have a tonne of posts to catch up on, but still too busy right now! Pics of my "first" final order will come later too! And yeah, I'm one of the ones who also succumbed to a "second" final order )


how much did you have to pay for Customs?


----------



## starkfan

anitalilac said:


> how much did you have to pay for Customs?


Our import tax rate here is 7% for purchases above SG$400, so that was about the rate that I had to pay on the total value of my shipment. They might have charged me an additional handling fee of about SG$10, though, similar to what FedEx charges when they pay for the customs duties first, as the total amount I had to pay seemed similar to what I've paid to FedEx before for similar-value shipments.


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this info! If it’s via EMS here in Manila then I will have to pick it up from the post office an hour’s drive away (due to traffic)! They don’t deliver EMS here, only a registry notice. DHL was the most convenient for me of Marco’s shipping modes.
> 
> ETA:  I’m trying hard to put the thought of a second order off my mind! [emoji3]


Oof, that's a bummer that they don't deliver it directly to you! 

I _really_ thought I was pretty content also with my first final order, until I saw here that Dark Green Verona was still available! Given my not-great experience with Dark Green Trinity and how much I've been hoping to find something in that perfect blue-undertoned dark green shade like Balenciaga's Poker Fonce, I really couldn't resist grabbing something in Dark Green Verona!


----------



## anitalilac

starkfan said:


> Oof, that's a bummer that they don't deliver it directly to you!
> 
> I _really_ thought I was pretty content also with my first final order, until I saw here that Dark Green Verona was still available! Given my not-great experience with Dark Green Trinity and how much I've been hoping to find something in that perfect blue-undertoned dark green shade like Balenciaga's Poker Fonce, I really couldn't resist grabbing something in Dark Green Verona!


oooh! what did you get in that leather? I love blue base Greens too , but in bright greens!


----------



## starkfan

anitalilac said:


> oooh! what did you get in that leather? I love blue base Greens too , but in bright greens!


A Juliet and a Penelope Midi! Marco surprised me by being able to find more of the leather, so I decided to get a matching Penelope Midi too! (He initially said there might have been enough for only 1 bag, depending also on the pattern for that bag, so I was prepared to consider smaller sizes like Aura or Penelope Messenger too...)


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago via my local postal service (Singpost/Speedpost). I think Marco switched to using EMS (Express Mail Service), so it was shipped out on his end via Poste Italiane, the Italian postal service, and delivered here by my local postal service. According to the tracking at www.ems.post, the shipping from Italy to Singapore took about 4-5 days, although I had to end up picking it up from my local post office because no one was home during the 1st delivery attempt. (Didn't receive any tracking info ahead of time either!)
> 
> (Delurking for a hot second to reply to this; eep, I have a tonne of posts to catch up on, but still too busy right now! Pics of my "first" final order will come later too! And yeah, I'm one of the ones who also succumbed to a "second" final order )



That’s what happened to my last 2 boxes, too.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Weekend outfits with Flora! She fits soooo much, perfect for a night out or for a minimal day of essentials!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Weekend outfits with Flora! She fits soooo much, perfect for a night out or for a minimal day of essentials!


You look amazing, great outfit and gorgeous bag. Stunning.


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Interesting. Marco told me my box was being mailed last Tuesday and should arrive on Friday. I was waiting for a text from Fedex for delivery date, but nothing, and I did not receive my package. Now knowing it may come USPS, well at least I know what time of day I should expect it. I’ll give it until Wednesday before contacting him again.


I live on the US East Coast and I got an email notification from Gruppo Poste Italiane the day the bag actually arrived - it seemed like the information got transmitted to me when the package cleared the US customs and was transferred to the next courier (not sure who it ultimately was, as packages get delivered to my apt building) .


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo, that China Blue Athene leather is soooo lovely!

I have a BE bag in a similar leather called Midnight glossy, a very saturated, rich dark navy color. It has very distinctive veining, which is a characteristic of leather that I am quite partial to. Here is the I’m Beautiful Midi bag that Marco made for me. She’s eight years old. I carried larger bags back then.  You get an idea of how beautifully our MM bags will age.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Weekend outfits with Flora! She fits soooo much, perfect for a night out or for a minimal day of essentials!


Very pretty ensemble!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, that China Blue Athene leather is soooo lovely!
> 
> I have a BE bag in a similar leather called Midnight glossy, a very saturated, rich dark navy color. It has very distinctive veining, which is a characteristic of leather that I am quite partial to. Here is the I’m Beautiful Midi bag that Marco made for me. She’s eight years old. I carried larger bags back then.  You get an idea of how beautifully our MM bags will age.
> View attachment 4215592
> 
> View attachment 4215593


lovely and great news for all of my MM bags!!!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, that China Blue Athene leather is soooo lovely!
> 
> I have a BE bag in a similar leather called Midnight glossy, a very saturated, rich dark navy color. It has very distinctive veining, which is a characteristic of leather that I am quite partial to. Here is the I’m Beautiful Midi bag that Marco made for me. She’s eight years old. I carried larger bags back then.  You get an idea of how beautifully our MM bags will age.
> View attachment 4215592
> 
> View attachment 4215593



This is soooo pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD - Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I love, LOVE this leather.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
> In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


I'm still waiting for my summer sale bags. I got other things first. For that I was notified the morning of. That email came from Italy. My mom couldn't tell me what kind of truck it was because it was blocked by a tree. She thinks it wasn't a big truck which makes me think USPS. I'm sure your bag will come soon!


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Weekend outfits with Flora! She fits soooo much, perfect for a night out or for a minimal day of essentials!


Beautiful outfit and bag!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo, that China Blue Athene leather is soooo lovely!
> 
> I have a BE bag in a similar leather called Midnight glossy, a very saturated, rich dark navy color. It has very distinctive veining, which is a characteristic of leather that I am quite partial to. Here is the I’m Beautiful Midi bag that Marco made for me. She’s eight years old. I carried larger bags back then.  You get an idea of how beautifully our MM bags will age.
> View attachment 4215592
> 
> View attachment 4215593


Thank you @@tenKrat ! Your bag is so beautiful! I remember wanting one, but felt it was too big. Yes, that glossy leather is lovely! I have a Hug Me in dark grey glossy. It's  10 years old and still going strong. Athene leather is very much like that. The veining and the gloss. I look forward to using this Sabrina for a long time. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> BOTD - Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I love, LOVE this leather.
> View attachment 4216467
> 
> View attachment 4216468


That leather looks yummy! That's how I think natural leather looks/should look. [emoji7]


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
> In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


I haven’t and I also paid on sept 8th. Of course I added “one more bag” to my order and always tell Marco not to rush.


----------



## bblonde

Any recent news on what leather is still available?


----------



## bblonde

tenKrat said:


> BOTD - Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I love, LOVE this leather.
> View attachment 4216467
> 
> View attachment 4216468



Beautiful.   The rust was one of the all-time best vacchettas.

Seeing China blue in a bag -in 2 bags, now- wow. I wasn't sure from the swatches, but it's a great color. The Athene has such richness!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> BOTD - Divina Midi in rust vacchetta. I love, LOVE this leather.
> View attachment 4216467
> 
> View attachment 4216468


I call it the Queen of leathers for good reason!


----------



## bblonde

a rare gem


----------



## bblonde

I missed it's run at MM. It hasn't been back since.


----------



## bblonde

carterazo said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag!



Carterazo, if the dark grey glossy is what I think it is, I have a TME (I think!) in this, and it is my most favorite bag, because of this leather.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> Carterazo, if the dark grey glossy is what I think it is, I have a TME (I think!) in this, and it is my most favorite bag, because of this leather.


It probably is the same. I love that the color can vary depending on the light - from steel grey to almost mud brown. It usually looks like a dark taupe and goes with almost everything.


----------



## bblonde

carterazo said:


> It probably is the same. I love that the color can vary depending on the light - from steel grey to almost mud brown. It usually looks like a dark taupe and goes with almost everything.



That's the one.   And so luscious feeling.


----------



## carterazo

bblonde said:


> That's the one. [emoji2]  And so luscious feeling.


Yes! [emoji41]


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Any recent news on what leather is still available?


@bblonde if you go to post number 21776 and 21777 there is a reasonably current list of available leathers.


----------



## bblonde

Thanks. djfmn. I've seen these. Anything newer?


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Thanks. djfmn. I've seen these. Anything newer?


Nothing that I am aware of. I will ask Marco for an updated list.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> Hi guys I paid for my bag on Sept 8th. Did everyone that buy around that time receive their bags? I am not in a hurry. I am more worried about having missed the usps notice or something..
> In my current town, they leave a notice and I have to go pick it up. If I don't, they send it back..


I paid September 5 and am still waiting.


----------



## thedseer

I'll be interested to see how the bags arrive. 2 years ago, the bag I ordered was shipped USPS and the box arrived soaking wet, like it fell in the ocean. The bag was damp and stinky. Marco was wonderful about remaking it as quickly as possible and I think after that he moved away from using USPS and started using DHL. But I only made one order after that (until this last one) and it was about a year ago so I may be misremembering... having babies slowed down my purchases.


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> I'll be interested to see how the bags arrive. 2 years ago, the bag I ordered was shipped USPS and the box arrived soaking wet, like it fell in the ocean. The bag was damp and stinky. Marco was wonderful about remaking it as quickly as possible and I think after that he moved away from using USPS and started using DHL. But I only made one order after that (until this last one) and it was about a year ago so I may be misremembering... having babies slowed down my purchases.


My box last week was crushed on one side. It affected one corner of my Zhoe. Fortunately it wasn't a whole lot, so I didn't say aything to Marco. The corner looks better now.


----------



## carterazo

So glad I got her even though I wasn't 100% sure of the shade  of pink. She is gorgeous! Carried her twice already!
(She is no where near as shiny irl.)


----------



## ajamy

thedseer said:


> I paid September 5 and am still waiting.


I paid September 6th and haven’t heard anything yet either.


----------



## msd_bags

I carried this yesterday. Muse in light grey Pompei.


----------



## starsong

msd_bags said:


> I carried this yesterday. Muse in light grey Pompei.
> View attachment 4217101


Beautiful!!!! Light grey Pompeii looks so elegant. Love the cool undertones. And of course Muse has a lovely shape.
Would you say your picture is an accurate representation of the color?


----------



## starsong

carterazo said:


> So glad I got her even though I wasn't 100% sure of the shade  of pink. She is gorgeous! Carried her twice already!
> (She is no where near as shiny irl.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216859


Wow! Truly a hot pink pop of color! Goes well with the the light gold hardware!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> So glad I got her even though I wasn't 100% sure of the shade  of pink. She is gorgeous! Carried her twice already!
> (She is no where near as shiny irl.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216859


I am in love with this bag. I think the gold gw is perfect. Love it.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I carried this yesterday. Muse in light grey Pompei.
> View attachment 4217101


So elegant!


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> Wow! Truly a hot pink pop of color! Goes well with the the light gold hardware!





djfmn said:


> I am in love with this bag. I think the gold gw is perfect. Love it.


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Taimi

Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.

My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.





And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


Beautiful!
Who made that cute dotted tassel?


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


Fabulous! I especially love your little Miss M.  Such a yummy color! I'm still waiting for mine. This waiting is good for my patience muscle. [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.
> View attachment 4217202
> View attachment 4217203
> View attachment 4217204
> View attachment 4217205


A new leather, um, is he closing or what?!  I really hope he stays open. That lamb sounds lovely!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.
> View attachment 4217202
> View attachment 4217203
> View attachment 4217204
> View attachment 4217205


Thank you!  Did he share any pricing info for the lamb leather? I would love to see pics. (Why am asking for this info??? After all the money I've spent... There isn't even any grass around my money tree. [emoji28] [emoji18] )


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I carried this yesterday. Muse in light grey Pompei.
> View attachment 4217101


I love this Muse in Light Grey pompei such a classy looking bag.


----------



## djfmn

bblonde said:


> Thanks. djfmn. I've seen these. Anything newer?


@bblonde I posted an updated as of Oct 9th leather inventory from Marco which included a new leather called Lamb.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


I love orange bags. My second MM bag is my orange nappa Zhoe. It is such a fabulous color. Your Little Miss M in orange pompei is amazing. I love it just perfections.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> A new leather, um, is he closing or what?!  I really hope he stays open. That lamb sounds lovely!


I think the Lamb sounds like an amazing leather. I will ask him for some photos of it to post here.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.
> View attachment 4217202
> View attachment 4217203
> View attachment 4217204
> View attachment 4217205



I wish he includes the swatch for the new leather.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> A new leather, um, is he closing or what?!  I really hope he stays open. That lamb sounds lovely!



I think perhaps he goes to the tannery and found some leather he likes and decide to put it up? If it’s really a lamb, maybe it’ll be much smaller than a cowhide? So he can finish up the leather easier than usual?


----------



## Taimi

pdxhb said:


> Beautiful!
> Who made that cute dotted tassel?


.

Thank you! [emoji4] It’s from PulpoCreations. 



carterazo said:


> Fabulous! I especially love your little Miss M.  Such a yummy color! I'm still waiting for mine. This waiting is good for my patience muscle. [emoji28]



Thank you! I can’t wait to see yours too, when it arrives. [emoji4]



djfmn said:


> I love orange bags. My second MM bag is my orange nappa Zhoe. It is such a fabulous color. Your Little Miss M in orange pompei is amazing. I love it just perfections.



Thank you! [emoji4] Orange is new the black, indeed.


----------



## Taimi

carterazo said:


> So glad I got her even though I wasn't 100% sure of the shade  of pink. She is gorgeous! Carried her twice already!
> (She is no where near as shiny irl.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216859



I love the colour, so gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Taimi said:


> I love the colour, so gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## bblonde

djfmn said:


> @bblonde I posted an updated as of Oct 9th leather inventory from Marco which included a new leather called Lamb.


 Hi, thanks! This is great. I haven't heard from Marco in reply to my last email. I ordered at the initial closing, and then created another order the next week when I realized I could. We talked through that order pretty thoroughly, although its been a several days and it hasn't been invoiced yet. I emailed about a lining change on this 2nd order a couple of days ago and haven't heard back. So I've been wondering what's up. Actually it was more than a few days ago, it was last week. I have been hoping he's busy meeting with financial people and maybe remaining open. It's good to see you are easily in touch.
______________
Love the light grey and orange pompeii leathers!


----------



## carterazo

A question ladies: for those of you who have both a Phoebe and a Flora? Which do you prefer and why?
How about between a Phoebe and a Penelope?
I ordered a Flora during the summer sale and wonder if I will like it half as much as the other two. [emoji4]


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.
> View attachment 4217202
> View attachment 4217203
> View attachment 4217204
> View attachment 4217205


Thank you for the list!!!! 

What is considered a small leather good? A Phoebe?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  Did he share any pricing info for the lamb leather? I would love to see pics. (Why am asking for this info??? After all the money I've spent... There isn't even any grass around my money tree. [emoji28] [emoji18] )


He is going to send me photos when he gets into his office tomorrow and additional information. I will post it once he sends it to me.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for the list!!!!
> 
> What is considered a small leather good? A Phoebe?


My understanding is the smaller items like a small Penelope or a Phoebe or a Flora vs regular size bags.


----------



## bblonde

if you want a smaller bag, ask. Marco may have enough of one leather to make one of the small bags, which are only slightly larger than Penelope.


----------



## TotinScience

bblonde said:


> Hi, thanks! This is great. I haven't heard from Marco in reply to my last email. I ordered at the initial closing, and then created another order the next week when I realized I could. We talked through that order pretty thoroughly, although its been a several days and it hasn't been invoiced yet. I emailed about a lining change on this 2nd order a couple of days ago and haven't heard back. So I've been wondering what's up. Actually it was more than a few days ago, it was last week. I have been hoping he's busy meeting with financial people and maybe remaining open. It's good to see you are easily in touch.
> ______________
> Love the light grey and orange pompeii leathers!


Marco responded to my email on Saturday pretty quickly at a totally unreasonable time (for his time zone) and said he will get back to me on Monday - I haven't heard from him yet. No big though, I can only imagine how swamped he must be with trying to keep it all together and fulfill all the orders .


----------



## djfmn

@caterazo Here is the response I received from Marco about the cost of the Lamb leather. I will post the photos of this leather tomorrow.
For people who like this type of leather sounds like you are getting a great deal.


*Lamb is extremely expensive, approx 40% more than a regular calf. Skins are also very small and waste is huge. These are materials we have to clean so we'll keep same price as Merinos. Always with 20% off. It's a great opportunity even if natural lamb is for "real leather lovers" only as I say. It's easy to create scratches and it will show color tones variations, it is perfect for a vintage effect but I don't suggest it to customers who like flat, uniform and extremely regular leather.*


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @caterazo Here is the response I received from Marco about the cost of the Lamb leather. I will post the photos of this leather tomorrow.
> For people who like this type of leather sounds like you are getting a great deal.
> 
> 
> *Lamb is extremely expensive, approx 40% more than a regular calf. Skins are also very small and waste is huge. These are materials we have to clean so we'll keep same price as Merinos. Always with 20% off. It's a great opportunity even if natural lamb is for "real leather lovers" only as I say. It's easy to create scratches and it will show color tones variations, it is perfect for a vintage effect but I don't suggest it to customers who like flat, uniform and extremely regular leather.*


Thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> @caterazo Here is the response I received from Marco about the cost of the Lamb leather. I will post the photos of this leather tomorrow.
> For people who like this type of leather sounds like you are getting a great deal.
> 
> 
> *Lamb is extremely expensive, approx 40% more than a regular calf. Skins are also very small and waste is huge. These are materials we have to clean so we'll keep same price as Merinos. Always with 20% off. It's a great opportunity even if natural lamb is for "real leather lovers" only as I say. It's easy to create scratches and it will show color tones variations, it is perfect for a vintage effect but I don't suggest it to customers who like flat, uniform and extremely regular leather.*


Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing


[emoji848] I  wonder what small item might be perfect in lamb??? Phoebe...? [emoji848]
Asking for a friend...


----------



## DesigningStyle

Ahhhh!  My beautiful Calista!


----------



## anitalilac

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


I want this leather orange Pompeii!! It's stunning....


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> UPDATED LEATHER INVENTORY AS OF OCTOBER 9th.  PLEASE NOTE THERE IS A NEW LEATHER CALLED LAMB AT THE END OF THE LIST. I tried to format so that it is readable from the PDF that Marco sent me. OK means there is enough leather for a bag - SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Goods.
> View attachment 4217202
> View attachment 4217203
> View attachment 4217204
> View attachment 4217205


Thank Djfmn for the update!
What a bummer, that Orange Pompeii is not on the list anymore...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Wow. Would love to see samples of lamb!


----------



## lulu212121

Looking forward to seeing the samples! 

Thanks for the reply about examples of small leather goods @djfmn


----------



## Devyn Danielle

It’s dark here so these pictures are not great. Mia is so cute! Oh my gosh! I want another one. She holds a full size wallet too! So here’s Mia in pewter glitter pompei with burgundy lining and Victoria in black pebbled with marine lining.





What fits inside Mia


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> It’s dark here so these pictures are not great. Mia is so cute! Oh my gosh! I want another one. She holds a full size wallet too! So here’s Mia in pewter glitter pompei with burgundy lining and Victoria in black pebbled with marine lining.
> 
> View attachment 4217703
> View attachment 4217704
> View attachment 4217705
> 
> What fits inside Mia
> View attachment 4217706


OMG I love both these bags. I love love love the MIA. I have been waiting to see a Mia adorable.[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


Both are beautiful, especially the orange Pompei.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> *Lamb is extremely expensive, approx 40% more than a regular calf. Skins are also very small and waste is huge. These are materials we have to clean so we'll keep same price as Merinos. Always with 20% off. It's a great opportunity even if natural lamb is for "real leather lovers" only as I say. It's easy to create scratches and it will show color tones variations, it is perfect for a vintage effect but I don't suggest it to customers who like flat, uniform and extremely regular leather.*


I did not need to know this.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> It’s dark here so these pictures are not great. Mia is so cute! Oh my gosh! I want another one. She holds a full size wallet too! So here’s Mia in pewter glitter pompei with burgundy lining and Victoria in black pebbled with marine lining.
> 
> View attachment 4217703
> View attachment 4217704
> View attachment 4217705
> 
> What fits inside Mia
> View attachment 4217706


Oh my, your Mia is fantastic in pewter glitter Pompei!


----------



## scrpo83

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141



That little Miss M is a stunner..


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> It’s dark here so these pictures are not great. Mia is so cute! Oh my gosh! I want another one. She holds a full size wallet too! So here’s Mia in pewter glitter pompei with burgundy lining and Victoria in black pebbled with marine lining.
> 
> View attachment 4217703
> View attachment 4217704
> View attachment 4217705
> 
> What fits inside Mia
> View attachment 4217706


Beautiful bags! Mia is adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

Can someone please share the measurements and price for the Theia midi? It's not on the website and I searched this thread for quite sometime,  but could not find the info.  @@tenKrat, @@vink  or anyone with a midi. TIA! [emoji56]


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I did not need to know this.


I am with you! Am over here symbolically covering my ears and saying "lalala" to drown out the siren's call of lamb leather.


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> I am with you! Am over here symbolically covering my ears and saying "lalala" to drown out the siren's call of lamb leather.



I ordered lamb.. hard to resist .. I have lamb bags from BE.. they are perfect!


----------



## nanaimo75

bonniekir said:


> I ordered lamb.. hard to resist .. I have lamb bags from BE.. they are perfect!



Pending a picture of a swatch, could I trouble you post a picture of one of your lamb bags?


----------



## bonniekir

nanaimo75 said:


> Pending a picture of a swatch, could I trouble you post a picture of one of your lamb bags?



I would have loved to but because of my operations, I cannot walk up the stairs and try to find any of the!! So sorry! I can just sat they get so soft over time! 
Just ordered two absolutely very very last bags!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want to know if dark plum is darker than eggplant pompei. I need to know!!!


----------



## msd_bags

starsong said:


> Beautiful!!!! Light grey Pompeii looks so elegant. Love the cool undertones. And of course Muse has a lovely shape.
> Would you say your picture is an accurate representation of the color?



Most of the time I see green undertone in this light grey pompei, but there are times the understone is bluish like this photo. So I’m a bit confused myself. Sorry if I’m not of much help.


----------



## bonniekir

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want to know if dark plum is darker than eggplant pompei. I need to know!!!



Here you go!



Taken in the Italian sun


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> I carried this yesterday. Muse in light grey Pompei.
> View attachment 4217101



It is lovely!! Enjoy!!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> So glad I got her even though I wasn't 100% sure of the shade  of pink. She is gorgeous! Carried her twice already!
> (She is no where near as shiny irl.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216859



Besutiful pink! I have pink as a fav colour lol!!


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Ladies, most of my "last order" came in! I got me some colorful goodies. [emoji7]
> First  up is the little Tulipano interior in amethyst pompei. She is little. But she fits the basics. Next is Sabrina midi in Athene China blue. Such a gorgeous color - hard to picture. Love her with dark gunmetal hardware. I finally got a hot pink Zhoe. I would have wanted a deeper pink, but this one is beautiful and I was not going to miss out on one last Zhoe. This picture  shows her lighter than irl. My camera and the lighting did not help.
> Last but not least is a sweet Penelope in pebbled cyber yellow. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213224
> View attachment 4213236
> View attachment 4213239
> View attachment 4213241



Oh yes, great colourful goodies!! Look wonderful ! That yelliw was in my mind too, but I had to make choise! And I do love Verona lesther so it was Ochre..lol!!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Aegean Pebbled Penny Messenger, dark grey lining, silver hardware



VanB.. you got yourself a lovely collection by now! I so widh , I could just carry the Vachetta, but my wrists are much too weak.. allthough I like the leather!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bonniekir said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4217976
> 
> 
> Taken in the Italian sun



Oh that's hot! 

But not the near black dark purple I've been searching years for so I'm safe.


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4217976
> 
> 
> Taken in the Italian sun


Oh dear, I love, love, love that texture, I think I am doomed!


----------



## bonniekir

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141



Gorgeous bags!

Ordered a Pompei Orange myself..yum!!

Congrats with the bags!!


----------



## msd_bags

DesigningStyle said:


> Ahhhh!  My beautiful Calista!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4217669
> View attachment 4217670


Beautiful bag and beautiful photo!


----------



## msd_bags

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! My midi Angel hasn’t arrived yet, but here are couple of photos of two other bags.
> 
> My Zhoe in everose diamond leather and with matching tassel from Etsy.
> 
> View attachment 4217139
> View attachment 4217140
> 
> 
> And this is the little Miss M in orange pompei from the summer sale. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4217141


Beautiful orange!


----------



## djfmn

Attached are the photos of the lamb leather from Marco. The file sizes that he sent me are around 15mb each. I had to resize them to be able to post them on tpf. If anyone wants the larger file sizes sent to them please PM me your email address.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Attached are the photos of the lamb leather from Marco. The file sizes that he sent me are around 15mb each. I had to resize them to be able to post them on tpf. If anyone wants the larger file sizes sent to them please PM me your email address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218026
> View attachment 4218027
> View attachment 4218028



Great Dj, thanks for posting! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> @caterazo Here is the response I received from Marco about the cost of the Lamb leather. I will post the photos of this leather tomorrow.
> For people who like this type of leather sounds like you are getting a great deal.
> 
> 
> *Lamb is extremely expensive, approx 40% more than a regular calf. Skins are also very small and waste is huge. These are materials we have to clean so we'll keep same price as Merinos. Always with 20% off. It's a great opportunity even if natural lamb is for "real leather lovers" only as I say. It's easy to create scratches and it will show color tones variations, it is perfect for a vintage effect but I don't suggest it to customers who like flat, uniform and extremely regular leather.*



Omg ‘same price as the Merinos’!!! I have lamb in light grey, brown and something else! My Granddaughter loves the backpack model in light grey and has ‘ borrowed’ it as her school outing bag several yrs now.. still looking great with no treatment !


----------



## Devyn Danielle

A few mod shots of Mia. The first long strap picture has it at shortest length. Crossbody is at longest length. I’m 5’2”.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> A few mod shots of Mia. The first long strap picture has it at shortest length. Crossbody is at longest length. I’m 5’2”.
> 
> View attachment 4218041
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218043
> View attachment 4218044



It is beautiful!!! Suits you well! I am sometimes so jealous when you ladies can wear smallish bsgs.. I need lots with me.. not that I will use it all, but ‘just in case’ I even carry my Penny messenger in my bag.. could be I just needed to pop in and get some gas or a bottle of water.. but then a CC would suffice!! hahaha!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Besutiful pink! I have pink as a fav colour lol!!


Thanks! This has been my pink year! [emoji3] 





bonniekir said:


> Oh yes, great colourful goodies!! Look wonderful ! That yelliw was in my mind too, but I had to make choise! And I do love Verona lesther so it was Ochre..lol!!


Thank you! I would love to see your ochre verona!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4217976
> 
> 
> Taken in the Italian sun


*swoon*


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] No. I only take out the handles and change the way the strap get attached. [emoji4] Go go go! [emoji16] This is a good reason to add one more. [emoji4] Since I own a softened pebble Angelica myself, this style will do well in both structured and slouchy leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be evil once in a while. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] It’s an Angelica without handles. Have the strap attached Arianna style. Original 3 compartments. That’s all. [emoji4] The leather is Acid Nappa. I pick the light blue to go with as a lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for what your heart long for! I love Acid. It’s the color of a newly replenished leaf that’s just reappear for spring. It’ll do wonder for spring and summer. And will help revive your mood in winter. Autumn maybe a bit tough, but I’m sure it’ll pull through with the right combination. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s so pretty! I like how slouchy the leather gets. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wish I could, but just can’t. It arrived before I had to leave for the weekend so all I could do was opened the box, took quick photo, and left the house. [emoji28] I’m sure I’ll report back next week. [emoji4] But my first impression is that it may have been more secure in a sense if I choose to go with the top zipper. However, I decided to go with original 3 compartments on this one so it may feels like an open tote in a sense. But I have another one coming (It’s from the glitter Pompeii released though. I had Marco withheld my shipment due to constant traveling so many bags I ordered just started to arrive now. [emoji28]) That one has a top zipper. [emoji4]




OMG!  Which leather / color is that DDG Calista made from?


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Omg ‘same price as the Merinos’!!! I have lamb in light grey, brown and something else! My Granddaughter loves the backpack model in light grey and has ‘ borrowed’ it as her school outing bag several yrs now.. still looking great with no treatment !



That sea green lamb is TDF.  I wonder how it would look in a Calista?  Your thoughts?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Tankgirl said:


> That sea green lamb is TDF.  I wonder how it would look in a Calista?  Your thoughts?


I was thinking earlier the lamb would look great on a Calista. I would love a Sabrina Midi in lamb.


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was thinking earlier the lamb would look great on a Calista. I would love a Sabrina Midi in lamb.



You, too!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I ordered lamb.. hard to resist .. I have lamb bags from BE.. they are perfect!


What did you order? I'm wonder which bags would be great in this leather...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bonnie. Please tell us more about your experience w lamb..


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> That sea green lamb is TDF.  I wonder how it would look in a Calista?  Your thoughts?


I think it would be great in  Calista! Sadly that bag is just too big for me. It overwhelms me. Sigh.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> I think it would be great in  Calista! Sadly that bag is just too big for me. It overwhelms me. Sigh.


I was wondering if the Angelica messenger would be good for this leather. Less volume, overall, but definitely a style that would showcase the leather.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> I was wondering if the Angelica messenger would be good for this leather. Less volume, overall, but definitely a style that would showcase the leather.


I agree with you! How much is an Angelica messenger?


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> What did you order? I'm wonder which bags would be great in this leather...



I ordered a Penny messenger in Dark Plum and a Sea Green Victoria. Puddly bags!


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was thinking earlier the lamb would look great on a Calista. I would love a Sabrina Midi in lamb.



A Sabrina would be a show-stopper in lamb!  Can you imagine it in sea green with dark hardware?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] No. I only take out the handles and change the way the strap get attached. [emoji4] Go go go! [emoji16] This is a good reason to add one more. [emoji4] Since I own a softened pebble Angelica myself, this style will do well in both structured and slouchy leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to be evil once in a while. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] It’s an Angelica without handles. Have the strap attached Arianna style. Original 3 compartments. That’s all. [emoji4] The leather is Acid Nappa. I pick the light blue to go with as a lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go for what your heart long for! I love Acid. It’s the color of a newly replenished leaf that’s just reappear for spring. It’ll do wonder for spring and summer. And will help revive your mood in winter. Autumn maybe a bit tough, but I’m sure it’ll pull through with the right combination. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s so pretty! I like how slouchy the leather gets. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wish I could, but just can’t. It arrived before I had to leave for the weekend so all I could do was opened the box, took quick photo, and left the house. [emoji28] I’m sure I’ll report back next week. [emoji4] But my first impression is that it may have been more secure in a sense if I choose to go with the top zipper. However, I decided to go with original 3 compartments on this one so it may feels like an open tote in a sense. But I have another one coming (It’s from the glitter Pompeii released though. I had Marco withheld my shipment due to constant traveling so many bags I ordered just started to arrive now. [emoji28]) That one has a top zipper. [emoji4]





carterazo said:


> I agree with you! How much is an Angelica messenger?



I couldn’t find price info on this thread but could have missed it. If @vink sees this maybe she can provide that info.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I ordered a Penny messenger in Dark Plum and a Sea Green Victoria. Puddly bags!


Oooh, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> I ordered a Penny messenger in Dark Plum and a Sea Green Victoria. Puddly bags!


These sound lovely!!
Can’t wait to see how they look.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Bonnie. Please tell us more about your experience w lamb..



Mmm.. not much to tell lol. It ages well, not uniform leather, because the leather is much smaller in size, so don’t expect a leather like Nappa nor Merino..There will be some variations. One bag hada stronger scent than the others, but vanished after some wear.


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> You, too!



Ladies, you are such enablers!  I just emailed MM re: availability of sea green lamb for a Calista.


----------



## pdxhb

Tankgirl said:


> Ladies, you are such enablers!  I just emailed MM re: availability of sea green lamb for a Calista.


That is going to be a gorgeous bag!
You know  what else would be beautiful in the lamb? A Juliet!
My money tree does not want to come back to life, unfortunately.


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> That is going to be a gorgeous bag!
> You know  what else would be beautiful in the lamb? A Juliet!
> My money tree does not want to come back to life, unfortunately.



Neither does mine.  The last thing I should be doing is thinking about another bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> That is going to be a gorgeous bag!
> You know  what else would be beautiful in the lamb? A Juliet!
> My money tree does not want to come back to life, unfortunately.


Haha! Thought of the Juliet too! Gee, I really want something in lamb I may be able to get something small like a Penelope midi with a long strap attached.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> Haha! Thought of the Juliet too! Gee, I really want something in lamb


I keep thinking abt those beautiful swatch photos. It’s really a stunning leather.


----------



## Kylacove

Love the feel of lamb, but every lamb bag I've purchased looks old and worn in a short period of time. It would work best on a special occasion bag and not a workhorse.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

So I know we’re getting the 20% off orders. But are we still getting free hardware and lining upgrades?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Love the feel of lamb, but every lamb bag I've purchased looks old and worn in a short period of time. It would work best on a special occasion bag and not a workhorse.


Tell me more, so I don’t want the lamb. How often would you say you used them?


----------



## fashionista1984

so is MM still going out of business or not? New leathers?


----------



## Kylacove

I used them as everyday bags for several months before noticing corner wear and fading colors. No holes or anything,  but it makes me hesitate to buy another lamb bag
Notice Marco says it is a good vintage look. Vintage / old.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> I used them as everyday bags for several months before noticing corner wear and fading colors. No holes or anything,  but it makes me hesitate to buy another lamb bag
> Notice Marco says it is a good vintage look. Vintage / old.


I think that's why it would be best for puddly bags! Corners would be the first to go with lambskin. That beings said, I have a lambskin bag that I've used twice (lol) without being particularly careful, and no scratches. I do quite enjoy the vintage, lived-in look and I'm a sucker for a smooth leather that gets scratches. I love love love the way lambskin feels and highly recommend.

I too would like a lambskin Calista, but I am just not quite ready to buy another shoulder bag, having just bought a hobo last month.


----------



## Kylacove

Marco may have better quality than the mid range bags I purchased. Dior and Chanel lamb is rumored to hold up well.


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> That sea green lamb is TDF.  I wonder how it would look in a Calista?  Your thoughts?


I think lamb would be perfect in a Calista!


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Marco may have better quality than the mid range bags I purchased. Dior and Chanel lamb is rumored to hold up well.


I have a R&T lambskin hobo and it definitely acquires and loses scuffs all the time  - some reviewer very accurately described it as a "your dad's favorite leather jacket", very lived in but in a good way. However, Bottega Veneta makes their intreccio bags from lambskin and they last years.


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.


----------



## mkpurselover

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


As always, the leathers are so beautiful irl!  I'm in love already with the Marine blue, it's such an all season color.  And the Iris is so me, although it doesn't match my hair, which is lavender and blond!


----------



## bblonde

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547



Iris!


----------



## bblonde

bonniekir said:


> I ordered a Penny messenger in Dark Plum and a Sea Green Victoria. Puddly bags!



What did you choose for h/w and lining?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thanks! This has been my pink year! [emoji3] Thank you! I would love to see your ochre verona!


It has been my pink year as well!!!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I keep thinking abt those beautiful swatch photos. It’s really a stunning leather.


I was so taken with the swatch photos that Marco sent me. I have the original photos which are amazing. As I indicated tpf doesn't allow large photos which I understand. The originals are 15mb I did my best when I resized them to make sure they still looked like the originals especially the color. I loved the leather. I am still drooling over it and wondering if I should get something in lamb. It is so tempting.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


MK this is just the most beautiful color. I love this bag such gorgeous leather and the HW is lovely. What a stunning bag.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


FYI Your photos are perfect!!!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Can someone please share the measurements and price for the Theia midi? It's not on the website and I searched this thread for quite sometime,  but could not find the info.  @@tenKrat, @@vink  or anyone with a midi. TIA! [emoji56]



In nabuk, it’ll be 360 euro. I can’t find my quote on Africa, yet. [emoji29]


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> MK this is just the most beautiful color. I love this bag such gorgeous leather and the HW is lovely. What a stunning bag.


Thanks, I can't wait to use it


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> MK this is just the most beautiful color. I love this bag such gorgeous leather and the HW is lovely. What a stunning bag.


Thanks, I'm looking forward to using it!


----------



## bblonde

On the dark plum, Bonnie,


----------



## carterazo

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


Such pretty colors! [emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> In nabuk, it’ll be 360 euro. I can’t find my quote on Africa, yet. [emoji29]


Thanks so much, vink! [emoji56]


----------



## bonniekir

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547



I really like the Modena! I have one myself, but guess it is a bit too ladylike for , coming with drooling dogs etc.
That said, I find it a very roomy bag and comfotable to carry!
Lovely choises of colours!!congrats!!


----------



## starsong

bonniekir said:


> Here you go!
> View attachment 4217976
> 
> 
> Taken in the Italian sun



Oh my, this colour!
I've still not confirmed my final final order, so I still can add one of these. 
oh dear...

Thinking of either Alexia Midi or Zhoe Legend in Lamb. Any thoughts ladies??


----------



## bonniekir

Regarding the lambskin! This is not a fragile leather, it is a leather that is not like nappa nor the pompei.This is a soft type!, which will devolop in time. If any of you know the Jerome Dreyfuss Billy model in lambskin, you will understand. It is a hardy type, I just find the quality better than the type used by Dreyfuss. Just my opinion..


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Oh my, this colour!
> I've still not confirmed my final final order, so I still can add one of these.
> oh dear...
> 
> Thinking of either Alexia Midi or Zhoe Legend in Lamb. Any thoughts ladies??


I am getting a midi Alexia and I had said to Marco I would go with caramel nappa. Now that I have seen the lamb in tan and orange tan I am rethinking what I should get. So I am interested to see the responses to your question about midi Alexia in lamb. What Marco did tell me is that it can be used for both unstructured and structured bags.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I am getting a midi Alexia and I had said to Marco I would go with caramel nappa. Now that I have seen the lamb in tan and orange tan I am rethinking what I should get. So I am interested to see the responses to your question about midi Alexia in lamb. *What Marco did tell me is that it can be used for both unstructured and structured bags.*


That is good to know! I think the lamb looks yummy! I am thinking the plum and the brown. Not sure what style I would go for yet. The Calista is too big for me. Thinking...thinking


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> I agree with you! How much is an Angelica messenger?



Marco said it was considered a customized Angelica so costs a little bit more than Angelica.  My CEO and CFO  ( me..BTW) are in consultation on how to justify said expense, so I’ve not had Marco work out price... yet.


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!  Which leather / color is that DDG Calista made from?



Um... I’m not sure if you asked me, but since you quote me, I’ll answer about my bag we’re referring to in the convo.  

It’s an Angelica with no handle and have the messenger strap attached Arianna style. The leather is Acid Nappa. The hardware is silver and the lining is light blue. [emoji4] HTH [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> That sea green lamb is TDF.  I wonder how it would look in a Calista?  Your thoughts?



It’ll be fabulous. I like that color, too!


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I was wondering if the Angelica messenger would be good for this leather. Less volume, overall, but definitely a style that would showcase the leather.



I think it depends if you like floppy Angelica. If you do, it’ll be fine. If you don’t, you won’t like it. Because to me, somehow, I feel like the Angelica should have a bit of structure to it to showcase the curve on top.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I agree with you! How much is an Angelica messenger?



I’m not so sure. I ordered mine during the summer sale and glitter Pompeii event. I think it’s about the same as Angelica?


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> That is going to be a gorgeous bag!
> You know  what else would be beautiful in the lamb? A Juliet!
> My money tree does not want to come back to life, unfortunately.



Yes! A Juliet would be fab! Arg! I kinda wish he make a Juliet midi.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Love the feel of lamb, but every lamb bag I've purchased looks old and worn in a short period of time. It would work best on a special occasion bag and not a workhorse.



Yeah, I can feel that. I have a lamb backpack I wore everywhere and as much as it’s still lovely, it gets so dirty I feel so sad and it look so tired. The color is light blue gray so it really show all the dirt, too. I’m still looking to find somewhere I can send to in for a spa.


----------



## vink

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547



These are so dreamy!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Marco said it was considered a customized Angelica so costs a little bit more than Angelica.  My CEO and CFO  ( me..BTW) are in consultation on how to justify said expense, so I’ve not had Marco work out price... yet.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 
My CEO & CFO are consulting as well... [emoji28] [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I’m not so sure. I ordered mine during the summer sale and glitter Pompeii event. I think it’s about the same as Angelica?


Thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I think it depends if you like floppy Angelica. If you do, it’ll be fine. If you don’t, you won’t like it. Because to me, somehow, I feel like the Angelica should have a bit of structure to it to showcase the curve on top.



Makes sense! I have a Rua Angelica in verona and like the softness of the bag, but I also like a soft bag, in general. It's a really versatile style - as you have proven with the messenger modifications. 



vink said:


> Yes! A Juliet would be fab! Arg! I kinda wish he make a Juliet midi.


If there was a Juliet midi I'd probably own five of them.


----------



## starsong

pdxhb said:


> Makes sense! I have a Rua Angelica in verona and like the softness of the bag, but I also like a soft bag, in general. It's a really versatile style - as you have proven with the messenger modifications.
> 
> 
> If there was a Juliet midi I'd probably own five of them.



Chiming in on Juliet midi. Someone should ask Marco since he doesn't seem to be closing anytime soon


----------



## Coastal jewel

Old pricing on theia and theia midi.  Measurements state 20 percent smaller.  Current pricing has theia at $380 in pebbled.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Yes! A Juliet would be fab! Arg! I kinda wish he make a Juliet midi.



I agree!!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Old pricing on theia and theia midi.  Measurements state 20 percent smaller.  Current pricing has theia at $380 in pebbled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218703
> View attachment 4218704


Thank you!!! Somehow I saw both blog posts yesterday, but only saw the pricing for the regular Theia. [emoji52]


----------



## Taimi

anitalilac said:


> I want this leather orange Pompeii!! It's stunning....





tenKrat said:


> Both are beautiful, especially the orange Pompei.





scrpo83 said:


> That little Miss M is a stunner..





bonniekir said:


> Gorgeous bags!
> 
> Ordered a Pompei Orange myself..yum!!
> 
> Congrats with the bags!!





msd_bags said:


> Beautiful orange!



Thanks ladies! [emoji4] I love the orange too! It’s not as bright I thought it would be, but very pretty and so suitable for fall (and for any season for that matter).


----------



## Taimi

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547



These are so gorgeous! [emoji4] I kind of regret I didn’t order anything in iris merinos, the colour is so me! And the blue one is gorgeous too.


----------



## Tankgirl

Taimi said:


> These are so gorgeous! [emoji4] I kind of regret I didn’t order anything in iris merinos, the colour is so me! And the blue one is gorgeous too.



Just got an email from Marco: Sea green lamb leather is completely booked.  All other colors in lamb are available.  Whew!  My money tree is safe!


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Just got an email from Marco: Sea green lamb leather is completely booked.  All other colors in lamb are available.  Whew!  My money tree is safe!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] just to let you know that it’s not because of me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anitalilac

vink said:


> Yeah, I can feel that. I have a lamb backpack I wore everywhere and as much as it’s still lovely, it gets so dirty I feel so sad and it look so tired. The color is light blue gray so it really show all the dirt, too. I’m still looking to find somewhere I can send to in for a spa.


Just get a Star Backpack in Lamb then


----------



## carterazo

Leaving this here for those who need a little color perspective.... [emoji56]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> Just get a Star Backpack in Lamb then



No. I’m still mourning mine and I don’t like drawstring backpack. [emoji28]


----------



## ajamy

Tankgirl said:


> Just got an email from Marco: Sea green lamb leather is completely booked.  All other colors in lamb are available.  Whew!  My money tree is safe!


I just got a similar message.  Fortunately I don’t do blues and pinks, and the tan and orange are too much like my whiskey Tuscania theia, so my tree is also safe to recover.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Marco said it was considered a customized Angelica so costs a little bit more than Angelica.  My CEO and CFO  ( me..BTW) are in consultation on how to justify said expense, so I’ve not had Marco work out price... yet.



Hahaha! Really funny!! I could convince both of them!! Lol..


----------



## djfmn

@bonniekir @vink @lulu212121 @carterazo @starsong @Coastal jewel @pdxhb 


MIDI JULIET IS A GO IF THERE ARE 3 ORDERS MINIMUM
All ladies interested in a midi Juliet I spoke to Marco and he said he would create a pattern if there are 3 or more ladies in a bespoke of that style. Any leather any hardware any lining. They do not have to be the same but to create the pattern he needs a minimum of 3 midi Juliet orders.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Just got an email from Marco: Sea green lamb leather is completely booked.  All other colors in lamb are available.  Whew!  My money tree is safe!


Your money is not safe!!! He is asking the tannery if there is any more sea green lamb available!!! I also asked him if there was any left. Also he is looking at creating a midi Juliet. If there are a minimum of 3 orders.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @bonniekir @vink @lulu212121 @carterazo @starsong @Coastal jewel @pdxhb
> 
> 
> MIDI JULIET IS A GO IF THERE ARE 3 ORDERS MINIMUM
> All ladies interested in a midi Juliet I spoke to Marco and he said he would create a pattern if there are 3 or more ladies in a bespoke of that style. Any leather any hardware any lining. They do not have to be the same but to create the pattern he needs a minimum of 3 midi Juliet orders.


What would be the dimensions for the Juliet midi?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> What would be the dimensions for the Juliet midi?


I am busy finding out and an approximate price.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> @bonniekir @vink @lulu212121 @carterazo @starsong @Coastal jewel @pdxhb
> 
> 
> MIDI JULIET IS A GO IF THERE ARE 3 ORDERS MINIMUM
> All ladies interested in a midi Juliet I spoke to Marco and he said he would create a pattern if there are 3 or more ladies in a bespoke of that style. Any leather any hardware any lining. They do not have to be the same but to create the pattern he needs a minimum of 3 midi Juliet orders.


What leather would be great in a mini Juliette? This is getting outta control! But then my other MM bags are with my sister and daughters soo...heh


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> What leather would be great in a mini Juliette? This is getting outta control! But then my other MM bags are with my sister and daughters soo...heh


I think that lamb would be a great leather for midi Juliet as well as other softer leathers. I would think merino, athene, pebbled, nappa and vachetta would all be good. I asked Marco about lamb for a midi Juliet and he said it would be good.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:

Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:

*Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*

*Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)

For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:
> 
> Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*
> 
> *Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)



I'm interested! I just emailed Marco.


----------



## starsong

oh my @djfmn! thanks for asking! 

i ordered a juliet in my first final order in vachetta, as I loved the look of @lenie 's river blue vachetta juliet as seen here:
Massaccesi Handbags

now i'm wondering if I should get a midi juliet, or a midi alexia, in lamb.
or maybe both and cancel my Rua Angelica which I was planning to get in pompei.
decisions, decisions......


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> oh my @djfmn! thanks for asking!
> 
> i ordered a juliet in my first final order in vachetta, as I loved the look of @lenie 's river blue vachetta juliet as seen here:
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> now i'm wondering if I should get a midi juliet, or a midi alexia, in lamb.
> or maybe both and cancel my Rua Angelica which I was planning to get in pompei.
> decisions, decisions......


I think the midi Juliet in lamb will be amazing. I am also interested in a midi Alexia in lamb. I think both of those in lamb will be gorgeous. Also Marco is checking in with the tannery to see if he can get some more sea green lamb leather. Although he told me the dark plum is stunning and so is the orange tan as well as the cobalt blue.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> oh my @djfmn! thanks for asking!
> 
> i ordered a juliet in my first final order in vachetta, as I loved the look of @lenie 's river blue vachetta juliet as seen here:
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> now i'm wondering if I should get a midi juliet, or a midi alexia, in lamb.
> or maybe both and cancel my Rua Angelica which I was planning to get in pompei.
> decisions, decisions......


Lenie's Juliet in blue vachetta is gorgeous.I always loved Juliet but wanted a smaller version. Pleased Marco will make a midi Juliet if there are enough ladies wanting one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

He will??? That would be interesting..... I'm definitely interested.


----------



## mleleigh

I've been eyeing the Juliet for a long time but thought it was just a little too big for me to use as an everyday bag. The midi size looks just right. Hoping there's enough interest that it gets made


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:
> 
> Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*
> 
> *Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


Sooo tempting! I must say that I still love Angelica more than Juliette, though. I think I will go with Angelica for my final order. Sorry.
I hope three girls sign up!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Sooo tempting! I must say that I still love Angelica more than Juliette, though. I think I will go with Angelica for my final order. Sorry.
> I hope three girls sign up!


Do you have both the Angelica and Juliet? I have 2 Angelicas but have always wanted a Juliet but it was too big. The midi Juliet sounds like a perfect size. I think it would be amazing in lamb.


----------



## Kylacove

Now I want a Mia Grande since we are doing custom orders now. Who's with me? Loved the design but too small.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Juliet seems similar in size to the LV Speedy 25, which is an awesome every day size! 

I am lusting hard after smooshy bag in lambskin, but now is not my time. Can't wait to see your bags and I hope the midi Juliet order goes through!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Do you have both the Angelica and Juliet? I have 2 Angelicas but have always wanted a Juliet but it was too big. The midi Juliet sounds like a perfect size. I think it would be amazing in lamb.


No, I don't have any of the two. I don't want to miss out on an Angelica with my specifications.  I can only do one of the two bags.  [emoji30]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> No, I don't have any of the two. I don't want to miss out on an Angelica with my specifications.  I can only do one of the two bags.  [emoji30]


I love both my Angelicas I have one in navy pebbled and one in Cameo Rose merino. Such great bags. Perfect size and very practical. But I am really wanting a midi Juliet.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Does anyone have the updated available leathers list?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love both my Angelicas I have one in navy pebbled and one in Cameo Rose merino. Such great bags. Perfect size and very practical. But I am really wanting a midi Juliet.


Did you modify any of your Angelicas? I  keep going back and forth on this.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Does anyone have the updated available leathers list?


I posted them a couple of pages ago on tpf. I got the list from Marco on Tuesday and posted it. I also have the list if you want me to email you.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Zhoe in hot pink nappa light gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219123


Really pretty.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Did you modify any of your Angelicas? I  keep going back and forth on this.


I did not modify either of them. I happen to really like bags that have a zipper middle compartment and two open pockets. I think it is really handy to have open pockets to put things in that do not need to be secured and then to have the zippered pocket to put my wallet and other items that I want secure. Also I am not a good person to ask about modifications I very rarely modify my bags. The straps are all standard and work for me on all his bags. The only one I ever changed was the regular Zhoe strap I asked Marco to add some more holes so that I could make it shorter. I never lengthened any straps on my midi Soulmates the straps were fine for me even when I wore a heavy winter coat when I lived in Minnesota.


----------



## Aminu

So I'm following all these posts with great interest. It doesn't seem like Marco will be closing any time soon with all these additional orders! I've already received my final order (4 bags) and won't be able to buy any more for quite some time. However, assuming he does continue, I have my eye on a few more styles. Can someone tell me whether the regular Juliet is big enough to use as a weekend bag?? And how does it compare to the Siena?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:
> 
> Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*
> 
> *Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


Too much information, @djfmn!  

Juliet was too big for my needs. The Midi is perfect.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Too much information, @djfmn!
> 
> Juliet was too big for my needs. The Midi is perfect.


Oops sorry if it is too much information. Juliet was way too big for me but Midi Juliet is a much better size. I think a number of ladies felt the same way and preferred a midi size Juliet. I have often wondered if Marco ever looked at the numbers of large bags ordered vs midi size bags ordered to see what was ordered more often or in greater numbers. If I were to guess or perhaps because I prefer smaller bags I would say smaller bags. Maybe I am biased because I prefer smaller bags!!!


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> So I'm following all these posts with great interest. It doesn't seem like Marco will be closing any time soon with all these additional orders! I've already received my final order (4 bags) and won't be able to buy any more for quite some time. However, assuming he does continue, I have my eye on a few more styles. Can someone tell me whether the regular Juliet is big enough to use as a weekend bag?? And how does it compare to the Siena?


@bonniekir I think Bonnie might have both of these styles. I have neither of them.


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> So I'm following all these posts with great interest. It doesn't seem like Marco will be closing any time soon with all these additional orders! I've already received my final order (4 bags) and won't be able to buy any more for quite some time. However, assuming he does continue, I have my eye on a few more styles. Can someone tell me whether the regular Juliet is big enough to use as a weekend bag?? And how does it compare to the Siena?


I have regular Juliet and would say it’s OK as a small weekender. But I carry a lot of stuff. It’s a fantastic work bag and also great for general carry.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:
> 
> Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*
> 
> *Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)



Interesting!
This will actually be too small for what I find looks good on me, proportionally. I had a smaller satchel/bauletto from another designer which I gifted away because it made me look rotund. 
For comparison here are Daphne measurements, which many know (and love):
Width: 11.8' (cm. 30)
Height: 9.45” (cm. 24)
Depth: 4.7” (cm. 12)
Top handle drop: 5.5″ (cm. 14)
Messenger strap max. length: 46.5” (cm. 118)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Interesting!
> This will actually be too small for what I find looks good on me, proportionally. I had a smaller satchel/bauletto from another designer which I gifted away because it made me look rotund.
> For comparison here are Daphne measurements, which many know (and love):
> Width: 11.8' (cm. 30)
> Height: 9.45” (cm. 24)
> Depth: 4.7” (cm. 12)
> Top handle drop: 5.5″ (cm. 14)
> Messenger strap max. length: 46.5” (cm. 118)


The Top width of my Mia is listed as 10.2 in. and the height is the same as the Juliet midi at 6.9 in. So, it is quite small for a midi version of a east-west satchel. I think MM usually refers to this size as Little. I’m interested in how it turns out.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Here is the information from Marco about midi Juliet:
> 
> Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*
> 
> *Price € 335,00* (no rebates since bag has to be created just for the bespoke group)
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


Wow, thank you djfmn for all your efforts, both with the updated leathers and this awesome bespoke! I just wanted to make sure when you said no rebates, this means there is not the additional 20% off the €335?

The Juliet Midi is sooo tempting. That size for a barrel bag is my sweet spot. It's similar to a Dooney Mini Satchel and a Coach Mini Bennett, and as someone said, a LV Speedy 25....I already was influenced by someone's YouTube video on the Aphrodite (thank you to those making them!!!) and ordered one of those...


----------



## bonniekir

Aminu said:


> So I'm following all these posts with great interest. It doesn't seem like Marco will be closing any time soon with all these additional orders! I've already received my final order (4 bags) and won't be able to buy any more for quite some time. However, assuming he does continue, I have my eye on a few more styles. Can someone tell me whether the regular Juliet is big enough to use as a weekend bag?? And how does it compare to the Siena?



None will be good as a reg weekender.. but great as work bags


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Oops sorry if it is too much information.


I hope you know that I was kidding!   More like, knowing all this information is not good for my resolve to not place another order.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Wow, thank you djfmn for all your efforts, both with the updated leathers and this awesome bespoke! I just wanted to make sure when you said no rebates, this means there is not the additional 20% off the €335?
> 
> The Juliet Midi is sooo tempting. That size for a barrel bag is my sweet spot. It's similar to a Dooney Mini Satchel and a Coach Mini Bennett, and as someone said, a LV Speedy 25....I already was influenced by someone's YouTube video on the Aphrodite (thank you to those making them!!!) and ordered one of those...


Christinemliu there is no 20% off on this bag because it is a special bespoke. I am also really tempted by the Juliet Midi. I am seriously considering changing my order of a Little Muse to the Midi Juliet.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I hope you know that I was kidding!   More like, knowing all this information is not good for my resolve to not place another order.


Of course I know you were kidding!!! Exactly my thoughts but I was teasing you as well!!! I knew I might break your resolve as I am breaking mine. Oh well.


----------



## mleleigh

pdxhb said:


> Interesting!
> This will actually be too small for what I find looks good on me, proportionally. I had a smaller satchel/bauletto from another designer which I gifted away because it made me look rotund.
> For comparison here are Daphne measurements, which many know (and love):
> Width: 11.8' (cm. 30)
> Height: 9.45” (cm. 24)
> Depth: 4.7” (cm. 12)
> Top handle drop: 5.5″ (cm. 14)
> Messenger strap max. length: 46.5” (cm. 118)



Daphne’s height is a bit deceiving though, there’s at least 1-2” at the top that isn’t actually usable space due to the design of the raised sides along either side of the zipper.

I sold my Daphne, but found that the vertical height was a bit too much... my things sort of hung out in the bottom half of the bag and the opening felt a bit constricted. 

Midi Juliet may just be a Goldilocks bag!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Of course I know you were kidding!!! Exactly my thoughts but I was teasing you as well!!! I knew I might break your resolve as I am breaking mine. Oh well.


hahah! I did. I emailed Marco about one  in Orange Tan Lamb. I missed my BE Hold Me in Orange and the fun we had doing the bespoke. This feels like it!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> hahah! I did. I emailed Marco about one  in Orange Tan Lamb. I missed my BE Hold Me in Orange and the fun we had doing the bespoke. This feels like it!


I had an orange Hold Me that I gave to a really good friend of mine. She still has it and loves it. I really want a midi Juliet but I wanted the sea green and he has none left. So now I have to decide. Too many pink bags too many blue bags. I am tempted with the tan or orange tan. But I really want the sea green.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What is this midi Juliet everyone is talking about?  A photo?


----------



## fashionista1984

Aminu said:


> So I'm following all these posts with great interest. It doesn't seem like Marco will be closing any time soon with all these additional orders! I've already received my final order (4 bags) and won't be able to buy any more for quite some time. However, assuming he does continue, I have my eye on a few more styles. Can someone tell me whether the regular Juliet is big enough to use as a weekend bag?? And how does it compare to the Siena?



Same here. Seems like there’s been a positive turnaround. New leather options and now a new style/bespoke seems promising about the future.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> What is this midi Juliet everyone is talking about?  A photo?


There is no photo he is making a smaller version of Juliet as a bespoke. I like the Juliet but not the regular one as it is too big for me. I think the Midi Juliet will be a really fun bag.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> That is good to know! I think the lamb looks yummy! I am thinking the plum and the brown. Not sure what style I would go for yet. The Calista is too big for me. Thinking...thinking


@lulu212121 Let me know what file sizes for the swatches the large ones or the small ones. Sent you a message about the file size.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Sooo tempting! I must say that I still love Angelica more than Juliette, though. I think I will go with Angelica for my final order. Sorry.
> I hope three girls sign up!



Do we all have to order the Midi Juliette in the same leather and color?


----------



## bonniekir

Oki Marco will kill me! Changed my final order the umteenth time:
3 Victorias in Sea green, Dark pink and Tan now all in lamb! Plus a Pink lamb Penny mess.. and the rest.. cardholders and Floras!
Now I am sure! Hahaha!
If I were Marco, I would quick as lightening send me an invoice!! Lol


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I have regular Juliet and would say it’s OK as a small weekender. But I carry a lot of stuff. It’s a fantastic work bag and also great for general carry.



I’d second this. 

If you pack light, Juliet can be your small weekender bag. 

For me, I prefer bigger bags and it’s a great everyday bag for me. I need a carryon even just for the weekend. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Oki Marco will kill me! Changed my final order the umteenth time:
> 3 Victorias in Sea green, Dark pink and Tan now all in lamb! Plus a Pink lamb Penny mess.. and the rest.. cardholders and Floras!
> Now I am sure! Hahaha!
> If I were Marco, I would quick as lightening send me an invoice!! Lol



Oh... he won’t. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I have half my order pinned and half that I’m still hesitated about. I told him to send me invoice for that half and he said he will. It’s been weeks and he still answer my questions, but no invoice. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Never in my life I just want to pay so badly. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

Would the Midi Juliette have a crossbody option? Can it be carried over the shoulder? I don't like carrying my bags at the crook of my arms...drives me nuts!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Oh... he won’t. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I have half my order pinned and half that I’m still hesitated about. I told him to send me invoice for that half and he said he will. It’s been weeks and he still answer my questions, but no invoice. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Never in my life I just want to pay so badly. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



Oh I can so relate! Because of the lambskin, I changed orders 3 times! I really like the way they develop, so I want the invoice now!! Once paid , I know it is final plus he can begin making the bags!


----------



## vink

After 2 weeks straight that I’ve been wearing my Angelica messenger, I’m happy to report that I like it a lot! It’s a good size for a day and the glitter Pompeii is very tough. It’s very smooth as silk, but wear like iron. I accidentally banged it in places at the beginning of wearing it and there’s nothing! Not even a tiny scratch! It rains everyday like crazy for the last 2 weeks and there’s no watermark. I just wipe it off and voila! As good as new. And the very fine shimmer in the coating makes it feels luxurious. The coating makes the leather feels like a fine porcelains. This leather is iron in disguise. If any of you are interested in this leather, get it while you can! It’s that great! And it holds its shape well. If you like structured bag, this will be awesome. I don’t find it too heavy. But then again, I’m used to heavy bags. [emoji28] 

But if you like slouchy bag, this isn’t for you. Look for some other leather. It may loosen up a bit after some use, but it’s definitely a leather that will hold its shape.


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> After 2 weeks straight that I’ve been wearing my Angelica messenger, I’m happy to report that I like it a lot! It’s a good size for a day and the glitter Pompeii is very tough. It’s very smooth as silk, but wear like iron. I accidentally banged it in places at the beginning of wearing it and there’s nothing! Not even a tiny scratch! It rains everyday like crazy for the last 2 weeks and there’s no watermark. I just wipe it off and voila! As good as new. And the very fine shimmer in the coating makes it feels luxurious. The coating makes the leather feels like a fine porcelains. This leather is iron in disguise. If any of you are interested in this leather, get it while you can! It’s that great! And it holds its shape well. If you like structured bag, this will be awesome. I don’t find it too heavy. But then again, I’m used to heavy bags. [emoji28]
> 
> But if you like slouchy bag, this isn’t for you. Look for some other leather. It may loosen up a bit after some use, but it’s definitely a leather that will hold its shape.



Good to know!! I could not imagine a relaxed Tulipano, so I also ordered in the Pompei. I had at first recieved it the regular size, but with the inner bag it was a bit heavy for me. Now I have ordered the exact same coloured bags in small!


----------



## TotinScience

Look, ma, I got an outfit


----------



## bonniekir

Paid!! No more changes!

But untill Marco says stooop , I am not safe yet....


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> Would the Midi Juliette have a crossbody option? Can it be carried over the shoulder? I don't like carrying my bags at the crook of my arms...drives me nuts!



I really dont know. I myself add a mess strap to the bags that does not come with one, because I feel the same!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Would the Midi Juliette have a crossbody option? Can it be carried over the shoulder? I don't like carrying my bags at the crook of my arms...drives me nuts!


I believe the Midi Juliet has a cross shoulder strap as the regular Juliet does if I am not mistaken. I will get clarification on midi Juliet messenger strap.


----------



## lulu212121

vink said:


> After 2 weeks straight that I’ve been wearing my Angelica messenger, I’m happy to report that I like it a lot! It’s a good size for a day and the glitter Pompeii is very tough. It’s very smooth as silk, but wear like iron. I accidentally banged it in places at the beginning of wearing it and there’s nothing! Not even a tiny scratch! It rains everyday like crazy for the last 2 weeks and there’s no watermark. I just wipe it off and voila! As good as new. And the very fine shimmer in the coating makes it feels luxurious. The coating makes the leather feels like a fine porcelains. This leather is iron in disguise. If any of you are interested in this leather, get it while you can! It’s that great! And it holds its shape well. If you like structured bag, this will be awesome. I don’t find it too heavy. But then again, I’m used to heavy bags. [emoji28]
> 
> But if you like slouchy bag, this isn’t for you. Look for some other leather. It may loosen up a bit after some use, but it’s definitely a leather that will hold its shape.



I really like your bag! How do I tell Marco I want one like yours? I like the Angelica as a messenger, it just works better for me. I've never ordered a bag that I wanted to change. Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I really like your bag! How do I tell Marco I want one like yours? I like the Angelica as a messenger, it just works better for me. I've never ordered a bag that I wanted to change. Thanks!


Send him an email requesting an Angelica Messenger refer to the bag you are wanting and perhaps Vink will send you a photo of her bag to attach. I think there are other ladies requesting this style.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> Send him an email requesting an Angelica Messenger refer to the bag you are wanting and perhaps Vink will send you a photo of her bag to attach. I think there are other ladies requesting this style.


Thank you!


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> Christinemliu there is no 20% off on this bag because it is a special bespoke. I am also really tempted by the Juliet Midi. I am seriously considering changing my order of a Little Muse to the Midi Juliet.



i have a little muse and I don't really like the handles that stick up. it also does not have a zip top which makes it less useful to me than I imagine a midi juliet would be. I think midi juliet holds a lot more as well.



msd_bags said:


> Most of the time I see green undertone in this light grey pompei, but there are times the understone is bluish like this photo. So I’m a bit confused myself. Sorry if I’m not of much help.



that's really helpful actually! I understood what you meant exactly, thanks!


----------



## starsong

TotinScience said:


> Look, ma, I got an outfit



great bag and outfit!


----------



## bonniekir

I am so looking foward for the Victoria, I justt needed to post the Seagreen and Tan again! So rich in variations ..a leather that is alive! Swoon! 
 I did get the Orange in Aquila another fav of mine plus the Orange Pompei or else the lamb Orange would have been mine too..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not to mention the price! This is really an expensive deluxe leather.. I am wondering why I cant do blues, but a blue lamb perhaps....


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> I had an orange Hold Me that I gave to a really good friend of mine. She still has it and loves it. I really want a midi Juliet but I wanted the sea green and he has none left. So now I have to decide. Too many pink bags too many blue bags. I am tempted with the tan or orange tan. But I really want the sea green.



agreed with too many pink bags and too many blue bags.
i like the plum and fuchsia, but they are very similar to bags I already have. terrible decision to make. 



mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547



Beautiful! I ordered 2 Modena's as well, one as a gift for someone, and I was a little worried that they would be too big, but your photo looks perfect. Great work bag and great choice of colors!


----------



## starsong

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 4220206
> 
> 
> I am so looking foward for the Victoria, I justt needed to post the Seagreen and Tan again! So rich in variations ..a leather that is alive! Swoon!
> I did get the Orange in Aquila another fav of mine plus the Orange Pompei or else the lamb Orange would have been mine too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220207
> 
> 
> Not to mention the price! This is really an expensive deluxe leather.. I am wondering why I cant do blues, but a blue lamb perhaps....



I decided I was not getting anything as I could not delete anything from my order.. but your photos are breaking my resolve! the juliet i ordered was in tangerine vachetta, i wonder if the orange lamb too similar. sea green is really lovely. dark plum also is calling me.


----------



## bonniekir

starsong said:


> I decided I was not getting anything as I could not delete anything from my order.. but your photos are breaking my resolve! the juliet i ordered was in tangerine vachetta, i wonder if the orange lamb too similar. sea green is really lovely. dark plum also is calling me.



Yes, I so understand you!


----------



## vink

lulu212121 said:


> I really like your bag! How do I tell Marco I want one like yours? I like the Angelica as a messenger, it just works better for me. I've never ordered a bag that I wanted to change. Thanks!



Not hard at all. Ask him for an Angelica with no handles, but has strap attached Arianna style. Specify the top you like; original open top, zip top, zip top with middle compartment. And that’s all. Wish you the best on your order! [emoji4]


----------



## DesigningStyle

Current leathers available as of today.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> agreed with too many pink bags and too many blue bags.
> i like the plum and fuchsia, but they are very similar to bags I already have. terrible decision to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! I ordered 2 Modena's as well, one as a gift for someone, and I was a little worried that they would be too big, but your photo looks perfect. Great work bag and great choice of colors!


Starsong I am in the same boat as you. I have looked at the swatches so many times I have finally made a choice. I am going with the orange tan lamb in a midi Juiet with sage lining and light gold HW. I let Marco select it for me.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> I decided I was not getting anything as I could not delete anything from my order.. but your photos are breaking my resolve! the juliet i ordered was in tangerine vachetta, i wonder if the orange lamb too similar. sea green is really lovely. dark plum also is calling me.


I spoke to Marco he is not able to get any more sea green in lamb. I also wanted to go with sea green for the midi Juliet. I decided to go with orange lamb for the midi Juliet instead. I believe I am order number 3 for a midi Juliet. So it is a go. I was tempted by the dark plum I think it is such a gorgeous color. The only reason I did not get it is because I have an amethyst pompei bag and I think it is pretty close in color. So orange lamb it is. Along with a caramel nappa midi Alexia.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Starsong I am in the same boat as you. I have looked at the swatches so many times I have finally made a choice. I am going with the orange tan lamb in a midi Juiet with sage lining and light gold HW. I let Marco select it for me.


You did it!!  You bought the bag!!  I’m excited for the beautiful bag you will be getting, @djfmn!  

And, she persisted...LOL


----------



## lenie

I asked Marco for his opinion on either the Hera or regular Juliet in orange lamb. He said the Hera would be perfect for the characteristics of lamb leather. So I will be adding to my  “final” order the Hera in orange lamb, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware.

I think I need to rewrite the definition of “final”[emoji1]


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I asked Marco for his opinion on either the Hera or regular Juliet in orange lamb. He said the Hera would be perfect for the characteristics of lamb leather. So I will be adding to my  “final” order the Hera in orange lamb, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware.
> 
> I think I need to rewrite the definition of “final”[emoji1]


Another nice combination of lining and hw for orange lamb.


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


Those are just stunning!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Look, ma, I got an outfit


Looking sharp lady!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I asked Marco for his opinion on either the Hera or regular Juliet in orange lamb. He said the Hera would be perfect for the characteristics of lamb leather. So I will be adding to my  “final” order the Hera in orange lamb, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware.
> 
> I think I need to rewrite the definition of “final”[emoji1]


You are too funny, but that is so true!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Based on your review I ordered the midi Theia in everose diamond  with dark gunmetal hardware, zipper pocket, and light fuscia lining. I just had to see it in person and wanted to branch out from the Grande Aura style.


I missed this post.  How are you liking it?  I will probably find the answer somewhere in here?


----------



## Coastal jewel




----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4220627



Well I disagree.  The word "final" is: 
"a noun meaning a temporary state of satisfaction which lasts only until spotting a new leather, new style or an old style in a NEW leather.. Commonly used to indicate a mild state of guilt which can be overcome easily with minimal effort"


----------



## Coastal jewel

So I’m gone for a day and a new option.. OMG.


----------



## lulu212121

vink said:


> Not hard at all. Ask him for an Angelica with no handles, but has strap attached Arianna style. Specify the top you like; original open top, zip top, zip top with middle compartment. And that’s all. Wish you the best on your order! [emoji4]


Thank you for this! I have family visiting, late tonight I am going to try to get an order ready!


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> I missed this post.  How are you liking it?  I will probably find the answer somewhere in here?


At first I thought it was too blingy but it grew on me. The midi Theia is so comfortable to wear.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> Oki Marco will kill me! Changed my final order the umteenth time:
> 3 Victorias in Sea green, Dark pink and Tan now all in lamb! Plus a Pink lamb Penny mess.. and the rest.. cardholders and Floras!
> Now I am sure! Hahaha!
> If I were Marco, I would quick as lightening send me an invoice!! Lol



So you’re the Sea Green Monster!  My bank account thanks you so much.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> I asked Marco for his opinion on either the Hera or regular Juliet in orange lamb. He said the Hera would be perfect for the characteristics of lamb leather. So I will be adding to my  “final” order the Hera in orange lamb, cappuccino lining, and light gold hardware.
> 
> I think I need to rewrite the definition of “final”[emoji1]



Lol!  And pre loved don’t count.  [emoji4][emoji4]ever.  I’m thinking of starting a new final final order


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> At first I thought it was too blingy but it grew on me. The midi Theia is so comfortable to wear.


It is for sure.  Just today I received a preloved teal diamond Minerva, an absolutely stunning bag. I love bling and plan to carry it a lot...with jeans, dresses, any where, any time.  Life is too short for ordinary purses!  (Paraphrased from a lovely  ad here in my city).  Lol


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4220627


How does almost final fit into this. The midi Juliet is my almost final bag I think. But gosh that acid nappa is calling my name. So perhaps Acid nappa is my final final final bag.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I disagree.  The word "final" is:
> "a noun meaning a temporary state of satisfaction which lasts only until spotting a new leather, new style or an old style in a NEW leather.. Commonly used to indicate a mild state of guilt which can be overcome easily with minimal effort"



LOL!!! Oh yes!!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> How does almost final fit into this. The midi Juliet is my almost final bag I think. But gosh that acid nappa is calling my name. So perhaps Acid nappa is my final final final bag.



I am so trying to resist! I feel Caramel and Sunflower is calling my name.. just for a final final final and final Demetra or Calista ...as if they were unknown bags to me [emoji1]

But where can I store them? Closet is full, so now I store them under my bed.. [emoji849]


----------



## MamaSleepy

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for this! I have family visiting, late tonight I am going to try to get an order ready!


Wait a darn minute!
I thought Massaccesi was no longer accepting orders? Or, has there been a delay in their closing shop? fingers crossed)


----------



## bonniekir

MamaSleepy said:


> Wait a darn minute!
> I thought Massaccesi was no longer accepting orders? Or, has there been a delay in their closing shop? fingers crossed)



Yes, due to extreme demands, Marco will accept orders a few days more..also with the 20% discount..and then it is over..


----------



## MamaSleepy

bonniekir said:


> Yes, due to extreme demands, Marco will accept orders a few days more..also with the 20% discount..and then it is over..


What! Wait a minute, I just checked out my window and nope, no snow, so I know it's not Christmas. Then I checked my calendar and nope, it's not April 1st. So next I'm going to have to check their website and figure out an order. Sometimes having a sleep disorder that disrupts one's night, pays off.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Ok, FOMO is getting stronger haha! I’ve been looking and looking at mm website trying to decide what to order argh!!


----------



## bonniekir

yellow_tulip said:


> Ok, FOMO is getting stronger haha! I’ve been looking and looking at mm website trying to decide what to order argh!!



Tough [emoji1]


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco he is not able to get any more sea green in lamb. I also wanted to go with sea green for the midi Juliet. I decided to go with orange lamb for the midi Juliet instead. I believe I am order number 3 for a midi Juliet. So it is a go. I was tempted by the dark plum I think it is such a gorgeous color. The only reason I did not get it is because I have an amethyst pompei bag and I think it is pretty close in color. So orange lamb it is. Along with a caramel nappa midi Alexia.



Orange lamb looks great!! I an sure in the sun it will look perfect! Good choise! [emoji39]
Drk Plum would have been another lovely Juliet as well...


----------



## yellow_tulip

bonniekir said:


> Tough [emoji1]


First world problem!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Soulmate midi or divina midi?? Which do you prefer and why? Divina midi just looks so ladylike whereas soulmate midi got style that’s so different..


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Soulmate midi or divina midi?? Which do you prefer and why? Divina midi just looks so ladylike whereas soulmate midi got style that’s so different..


I prefer the Soulmate midi because it is such an unusual style. I bought the first Divina that Marco made but it was way too big for me. I asked him to make a Divina midi and discussed the size with him. It was the first MM midi bag he made. I decided that Divina midi as nice as it is was not for me. I have purchased 6 midi Soulmates it is a great bag one of my favorites. I am sure you will find other ladies prefer the midi Divina. It's all about personal preference. That is why I like MM bags there is lots to choose from.


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> Mmm.. not much to tell lol. It ages well, not uniform leather, because the leather is much smaller in size, so don’t expect a leather like Nappa nor Merino..There will be some variations. One bag hada stronger scent than the others, but vanished after some wear.


Just throwing in, and I have no direct experience with Marco's lamb leather, but I have two lambskin leather bags, and the leather is like a somewhat silkier version of merinos. Lightweight as well, but like was said, not uniform looking but doesn't look distressed at all. Since it's super soft, it does scratch easier but often not noticeably.

Does Marco have a date for the last day he is taking orders? I am passed tempted and into the planning stages of a Juliet Midi hahaha...and this would be my encore finale final order [emoji3].


----------



## Coastal jewel

yellow_tulip said:


> Soulmate midi or divina midi?? Which do you prefer and why? Divina midi just looks so ladylike whereas soulmate midi got style that’s so different..



Divina Midi is big in my opinion.  But I’m a smaller bag girl.  I have a soulmate midi and can easily pull it off.  I have (well had.. it’s in its way to Hawaii!) a divina midi that I got in BST.  It is lovely but just too darn big for me.  It would be a perfect work bag.  Like real work.  I sell real estate in a resort environment so flip flops and casual attire is my work “uniform”.  Hope this helps...


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Just throwing in, and I have no direct experience with Marco's lamb leather, but I have two lambskin leather bags, and the leather is like a somewhat silkier version of merinos. Lightweight as well, but like was said, not uniform looking but doesn't look distressed at all. Since it's super soft, it does scratch easier but often not noticeably.
> 
> Does Marco have a date for the last day he is taking orders? I am passed tempted and into the planning stages of a Juliet Midi hahaha...and this would be my encore finale final order [emoji3].



Christine...  encore finale final... I like that!


----------



## pdxhb

IMO Divina Midi is a perfect work bag - just a hair on the small side for that, depending on what you need to carry. I haul around a laptop that is 12" wide as well as a couple pouches with assorted stuff and the midi is *just* big enough.  It's a really useful bag but leans toward wearing a little larger because the top flares out a bit. I adore the exterior slip and envelope flap pockets on the style. Full disclosure: I own 2 and have a third on order.

Sabrina midi is much softer and wears closer to the body, overall. It's the bag that made me understand how Marco designs for wearers to enjoy the leather, and for flattery to a woman's body. Really a gorgeous style. It's not really suited to carrying work items larger than a tablet or smaller book because the top opening would make it difficult to get in and out of, plus the width isn't right. Midi soulmate is a gorgeous shoulderbag with crossbody option - soft, and great for showing off special leathers like nabuk or....lamb! 



yellow_tulip said:


> Soulmate midi or divina midi?? Which do you prefer and why? Divina midi just looks so ladylike whereas soulmate midi got style that’s so different..





Coastal jewel said:


> Divina Midi is big in my opinion.  But I’m a smaller bag girl.  I have a soulmate midi and can easily pull it off.  I have (well had.. it’s in its way to Hawaii!) a divina midi that I got in BST.  It is lovely but just too darn big for me.  It would be a perfect work bag.  Like real work.  I sell real estate in a resort environment so flip flops and casual attire is my work “uniform”.  Hope this helps...


----------



## bonniekir

christinemliu said:


> Just throwing in, and I have no direct experience with Marco's lamb leather, but I have two lambskin leather bags, and the leather is like a somewhat silkier version of merinos. Lightweight as well, but like was said, not uniform looking but doesn't look distressed at all. Since it's super soft, it does scratch easier but often not noticeably.
> 
> Does Marco have a date for the last day he is taking orders? I am passed tempted and into the planning stages of a Juliet Midi hahaha...and this would be my encore finale final order [emoji3].



Encore finale final order!! 

Nice!![emoji1]
Nope, no last day from him! But he did write me it will be very soon.. that’s why I hurried. Did not not want to read ‘today’ is the last day! Then for sure I would have panicked!!!


----------



## djfmn

MamaSleepy said:


> Wait a darn minute!
> I thought Massaccesi was no longer accepting orders? Or, has there been a delay in their closing shop? fingers crossed)


You can still order bags at this time.


----------



## djfmn

MamaSleepy said:


> Wait a darn minute!
> I thought Massaccesi was no longer accepting orders? Or, has there been a delay in their closing shop? fingers crossed)


You better get in quickly he is only accepting orders for not much longer.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Just throwing in, and I have no direct experience with Marco's lamb leather, but I have two lambskin leather bags, and the leather is like a somewhat silkier version of merinos. Lightweight as well, but like was said, not uniform looking but doesn't look distressed at all. Since it's super soft, it does scratch easier but often not noticeably.
> 
> Does Marco have a date for the last day he is taking orders? I am passed tempted and into the planning stages of a Juliet Midi hahaha...and this would be my encore finale final order [emoji3].


You have a couple more days to place orders from what I am hearing. But you better get in soon.


----------



## pdxhb

My final finale order will include a sabrina midi in the plum lamb. I could not say no to that leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196


Gorgeous and fun bag with jeans!


----------



## Tankgirl

So I just emailed MM re: availability of Acid Nappa.  It would be so much fun to have Vink’s bag!


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196



Not blingy at all! [emoji1] us ‘oldies ‘ from  BE had this option too.. except the Everrose.. 

Goes good with jeans btw!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Not blingy at all! [emoji1] us ‘oldies ‘ from  BE had this option too.. except the Everrose..
> 
> Goes good with jeans btw!


Thank you dear!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous and fun bag with jeans!


Thank you!  It is a stunning color and I love the style.  I admired the Minerva midi for a long time, but did not like the short flap.  This one has the custom longer flap.  I am loving lucky that another lovely poster sold it to me.  I  would have missed out on a bag that suits me to a T ... the two outside pockets, magnet  closure, etc.  Happy camper here.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you!  It is a stunning color and I love the style.  I admired the Minerva midi for a long time, but did not like the short flap.  This one has the custom longer flap.  I am loving lucky that another lovely poster sold it to me.  I  would have missed out on a bag that suits me to a T ... the two outside pockets, magnet  closure, etc.  Happy camper here.


Thanks to the incredible TPF/BST community I ended up with two Minerva midis - this one clearly belonged with you more so than with me . You look fantastic, friend!


----------



## Aminu

yellow_tulip said:


> Soulmate midi or divina midi?? Which do you prefer and why? Divina midi just looks so ladylike whereas soulmate midi got style that’s so different..



I have two Divina Midis now and I love this style! It's the perfect medium size bag which suits my small frame (5'4", UK 8), sits perfectly under my elbow and fits all my essentials (including an umbrella and a stainless steel water bottle!) I do prefer a more structured bag that won't lose it's shape and continues to look smart over time. Whilst I love soft leather in theory, I've come to realise that I'm not a fan of bags that crease and collapse, or bulge revealing the lumps and bumps of their contents. I don't have a Soulmate midi, so can't compare them I'm afraid. I hope you're able to make a decision!


----------



## yellow_tulip

@djfmn , @Coastal jewel , @pdxhb thank you for sharing your thoughts on these two bags and yes I’m looking at you plum lamb soulmate midi


----------



## yellow_tulip

Aminu said:


> I have two Divina Midis now and I love this style! It's the perfect medium size bag which suits my small frame (5'4", UK 8), sits perfectly under my elbow and fits all my essentials (including an umbrella and a stainless steel water bottle!) I do prefer a more structured bag that won't lose it's shape and continues to look smart over time. Whilst I love soft leather in theory, I've come to realise that I'm not a fan of bags that crease and collapse, or bulge revealing the lumps and bumps of their contents. I don't have a Soulmate midi, so can't compare them I'm afraid. I hope you're able to make a decision!




Hi thanks for sharing your thoughts. You make a good point about the divina midis being a structured bag and that is what i usually prefer as well. Mm not taking orders soon is like a ticking time bomb suddenly i can’t think haha!!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you!  It is a stunning color and I love the style.  I admired the Minerva midi for a long time, but did not like the short flap.  This one has the custom longer flap.  I am loving lucky that another lovely poster sold it to me.  I  would have missed out on a bag that suits me to a T ... the two outside pockets, magnet  closure, etc.  Happy camper here.


I should proofread better!


----------



## lulu212121

yellow_tulip said:


> @djfmn , @Coastal jewel , @pdxhb thank you for sharing your thoughts on these two bags and yes I’m looking at you plum lamb soulmate midi


That sounds like a great choice! If I didn't have one already, I'd be so tempted to copy you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196



It is perfect w jeans


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> So I just emailed MM re: availability of Acid Nappa.  It would be so much fun to have Vink’s bag!


I sent him an email on Friday morning and asked him how much acid nappa he has left as I ordered a Little Muse in acid nappa. Hopefully he has enough for all these acid nappa bags. I am also going with the blue lining like vink. I left the HW choice up to Marco.


----------



## djfmn

I know I said I was getting orange lamb on Friday for my Midi Juliet but I changed my mind. I decided to go with Cobalt Blue Lamb instead of the orange Lamb. I apologized profusely to Marco about changing my lamb order again. He said it was ok to change my mind. I asked him to select the lining and hw. He selected light fuchsia and silver HW. Also on Friday when I was finalizing my order for the 10th time. I added a 3rd bag. I added an acid nappa Little Muse and I think I am going to have a zip topper and not the magnetic closure with the tab.  Based on @vink I am going with the light blue lining and I will leave the HW choice up to Marco. I normally do not make any changes but wanted a zip closure on this Little Muse. My other bag is a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa with marine lining selected by Marco and I cannot remember what HW he selected. This is my Final Final Final order. @Coastal jewel F-I-N-A-L whatever that is!!!!


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> @djfmn , @Coastal jewel , @pdxhb thank you for sharing your thoughts on these two bags and yes I’m looking at you plum lamb soulmate midi


This sounds amazing. I love the plum lamb and of course I love the midi Soulmate


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4220627


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I disagree.  The word "final" is:
> "a noun meaning a temporary state of satisfaction which lasts only until spotting a new leather, new style or an old style in a NEW leather.. Commonly used to indicate a mild state of guilt which can be overcome easily with minimal effort"


I like your dictionary. A lot! [emoji177]


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> Ok, FOMO is getting stronger haha! I’ve been looking and looking at mm website trying to decide what to order argh!!


FOMO is exactly why I'm placing a final final order. And i'm making it count. [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> IMO Divina Midi is a perfect work bag - just a hair on the small side for that, depending on what you need to carry. I haul around a laptop that is 12" wide as well as a couple pouches with assorted stuff and the midi is *just* big enough.  It's a really useful bag but leans toward wearing a little larger because the top flares out a bit. I adore the exterior slip and envelope flap pockets on the style. Full disclosure: I own 2 and have a third on order.
> 
> Sabrina midi is much softer and wears closer to the body, overall. It's the bag that made me understand how Marco designs for wearers to enjoy the leather, and for flattery to a woman's body. Really a gorgeous style. It's not really suited to carrying work items larger than a tablet or smaller book because the top opening would make it difficult to get in and out of, plus the width isn't right. Midi soulmate is a gorgeous shoulderbag with crossbody option - soft, and great for showing off special leathers like nabuk or....lamb!


And with your review I am off to reconsider that final order... [emoji12] [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I know I said I was getting orange lamb on Friday for my Midi Juliet but I changed my mind. I decided to go with Cobalt Blue Lamb instead of the orange Lamb. I apologized profusely to Marco about changing my lamb order again. He said it was ok to change my mind. I asked him to select the lining and hw. He selected light fuchsia and silver HW. Also on Friday when I was finalizing my order for the 10th time. I added a 3rd bag. I added an acid nappa Little Muse and I think I am going to have a zip topper and not the magnetic closure with the tab.  Based on @vink I am going with the light blue lining and I will leave the HW choice up to Marco. I normally do not make any changes but wanted a zip closure on this Little Muse. My other bag is a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa with marine lining selected by Marco and I cannot remember what HW he selected. This is my Final Final Final order. @Coastal jewel F-I-N-A-L whatever that is!!!!



Wow, you’ve been busy! Little Muse with the zip closure will be more practical, a good choise. 
The Caramel is a great colour and I am looking forward seeing this on the Alexia midi.
That you changed from Orange to Blue for the Juliet is just fine! Both colours are lovely, so all’s ok!
Hope there is enough Acid [emoji39]
All different colours in lovely models! 
As long you did not pay..you can still change[emoji23]


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I know I said I was getting orange lamb on Friday for my Midi Juliet but I changed my mind. I decided to go with Cobalt Blue Lamb instead of the orange Lamb. I apologized profusely to Marco about changing my lamb order again. He said it was ok to change my mind. I asked him to select the lining and hw. He selected light fuchsia and silver HW. Also on Friday when I was finalizing my order for the 10th time. I added a 3rd bag. I added an acid nappa Little Muse and I think I am going to have a zip topper and not the magnetic closure with the tab.  Based on @vink I am going with the light blue lining and I will leave the HW choice up to Marco. I normally do not make any changes but wanted a zip closure on this Little Muse. My other bag is a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa with marine lining selected by Marco and I cannot remember what HW he selected. This is my Final Final Final order. @Coastal jewel F-I-N-A-L whatever that is!!!!



Is light blue the same as marine?


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Is light blue the same as marine?



No

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-story-within-our-massaccesihandbags.html?m=1


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I know I said I was getting orange lamb on Friday for my Midi Juliet but I changed my mind. I decided to go with Cobalt Blue Lamb instead of the orange Lamb. I apologized profusely to Marco about changing my lamb order again. He said it was ok to change my mind. I asked him to select the lining and hw. He selected light fuchsia and silver HW. Also on Friday when I was finalizing my order for the 10th time. I added a 3rd bag. I added an acid nappa Little Muse and I think I am going to have a zip topper and not the magnetic closure with the tab.  Based on @vink I am going with the light blue lining and I will leave the HW choice up to Marco. I normally do not make any changes but wanted a zip closure on this Little Muse. My other bag is a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa with marine lining selected by Marco and I cannot remember what HW he selected. This is my Final Final Final order. @Coastal jewel F-I-N-A-L whatever that is!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## bonniekir

A lot of us seem to like the word final  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bonniekir

Linings

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/04/the-story-within-our-massaccesihandbags.html?m=1


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pdxhb said:


> My final finale order will include a sabrina midi in the plum lamb. I could not say no to that leather.


This is going to be gorgeous - I can't wait to see! I was *this* close to ordering a lamb midi Sabrina, but I could decide on a color and my money tree obviously begged me to spare its life 


southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196


This outfit is absolutely perfect!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is going to be gorgeous - I can't wait to see! I was *this* close to ordering a lamb midi Sabrina, but I could decide on a color and my money tree obviously begged me to spare its life
> 
> This outfit is absolutely perfect!!


Well how sweet of you!


----------



## pdxhb

yellow_tulip said:


> @djfmn , @Coastal jewel , @pdxhb thank you for sharing your thoughts on these two bags and yes I’m looking at you plum lamb soulmate midi


This would be perfection!!!



carterazo said:


> And with your review I am off to reconsider that final order... [emoji12] [emoji28]


One side note - I prefer adding a crossbody strap to my Midi Divinas.


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> This would be perfection!!!
> 
> 
> One side note - I prefer adding a crossbody strap to my Midi Divinas.



Me too!


----------



## starsong

After saying I would resist, I finally caved in and ordered a zhoe legend in tan lamb, and minerva midi in dark plum, penelope midi orange lamb and cardholder in fuchsia lamb. 

I really wanted midi juliet, but I ordered a full size one and have not received it. I wanted to see how I would go with the size of Juliet.

zhoe legend and minerva midi are both styles I have been eyeing for a while now, and I think they would be lovely in lamb. I was also thinking of soulmate, but I do better with EW bags compared to NS bags.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> You better get in quickly he is only accepting orders for not much longer.



I think so. He finally send me the invoice.


----------



## bonniekir

starsong said:


> After saying I would resist, I finally caved in and ordered a zhoe legend in tan lamb, and minerva midi in dark plum, penelope midi orange lamb and cardholder in fuchsia lamb.
> 
> I really wanted midi juliet, but I ordered a full size one and have not received it. I wanted to see how I would go with the size of Juliet.
> 
> zhoe legend and minerva midi are both styles I have been eyeing for a while now, and I think they would be lovely in lamb. I was also thinking of soulmate, but I do better with EW bags compared to NS bags.



Another lamblover [emoji106] I hope I wont regret not getting the orange lamb.. may it not suit me! Hahaha. But I have Tuscania Orange, Merino Orange, Aquila Orange and ordered lamb and Pompei Orange.. plus I have pebbled and flat calf Orange.. but I know I might regret...
Anyway.. lovely choises!!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I think so. He finally send me the invoice.



Good no more to consider [emoji6]


----------



## starkfan

Finally had the chance to snap some pics of the first of my "final" order from MM! This arrived slightly over a week ago, but haven't had the time to snap decent pics till today...

First up, Modena in Butterscotch Pebbled, Dark Blue lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware, no other modifications. I've liked this style since it first came out, but never quite knew if I should take the plunge on it... And other bags always had 'priority' over this one, like the ones I ordered in the 35% off sale, and it seemed a bit excessive to add that many bags to one order...! The closing sale was "now or never" with this bag, and I'm glad I took the plunge!

I've started using it already, and it's such a great work-sized / daily bag, fits all the junk I carry with me on a daily basis with plenty of space to spare, and has such a comfortable strap drop too. I really quite like the front pockets too, plenty of space for the items I need to grab easily. I've noticed that the front pockets fit things most comfortably when there is extra space in the main interior, though, directly behind the pockets, so that the front pockets can use up that interior space, if that makes sense... I also love how you can catch just the slightest glimpse of the interior lining from the front pockets, even when zipped up, although it's less obvious with the dark coloured lining and hardware I chose!

Butterscotch isn't as reddish as it appears in the first pic... I'd call it a dark burnt orange with reddish undertones, though not as red as in the first pic. The third pic is probably the most colour-accurate on my screens, I think. Gorgeous dark neutral colour!





Next up, Alexia Midi in River Blue Vacchetta, Light Fuchsia lining and Silver hardware! (Lining and hardware were Marco's choices, and I had no idea what lining he chose up until I received the bag.) I added on the back slip pocket again, this time specifying it to be a straight-line one so that it can fit more things depth-wise. I'm definitely glad I got this instead of another Penelope Messenger, can't wait to see how this leather ages as I carry it!





(Sorry this last pic isn't that great, I was finding it tough to get the interior well-lit enough to capture the colour nicely! This is definitely Light Fuchsia lining, though, contrasts beautifully with the dark blue...)

Finally, a little something that circles back to my very first MM order -- Penelope in Chocolate Verona, Marine lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware! With the closing sale, I knew I wanted one more Penelope (such a useful pouch to grab and go!), and with Chocolate Verona still being available, I couldn't help echoing the leather and lining choices that made me take the plunge with my first MM (Penelope Messenger) almost exactly a year ago! I left the hardware choice up to Marco, and I definitely like how the dark gunmetal adds a slightly different contrast to the pouch...





All pics taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, as usual...

It was definitely bittersweet going through this box of goodies, but like some others here, there's still the encore of my final order to come...


----------



## starsong

bonniekir said:


> Another lamblover [emoji106] I hope I wont regret not getting the orange lamb.. may it not suit me! Hahaha. But I have Tuscania Orange, Merino Orange, Aquila Orange and ordered lamb and Pompei Orange.. plus I have pebbled and flat calf Orange.. but I know I might regret...
> Anyway.. lovely choises!!



Thanks for your encouragement! I decided not to go with orange lamb in the end as I am picky about my oranges and it was a big risk. My final choices are: midi minerva in tan lamb, midi soulmate in dark plum, penelope midi in fuchsia. 

I'm hoping Marco does not come out with any more leathers as this is really my final final encore order by any definition...


----------



## bonniekir

starkfan said:


> Finally had the chance to snap some pics of the first of my "final" order from MM! This arrived slightly over a week ago, but haven't had the time to snap decent pics till today...
> 
> First up, Modena in Butterscotch Pebbled, Dark Blue lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware, no other modifications. I've liked this style since it first came out, but never quite knew if I should take the plunge on it... And other bags always had 'priority' over this one, like the ones I ordered in the 35% off sale, and it seemed a bit excessive to add that many bags to one order...! The closing sale was "now or never" with this bag, and I'm glad I took the plunge!
> 
> I've started using it already, and it's such a great work-sized / daily bag, fits all the junk I carry with me on a daily basis with plenty of space to spare, and has such a comfortable strap drop too. I really quite like the front pockets too, plenty of space for the items I need to grab easily. I've noticed that the front pockets fit things most comfortably when there is extra space in the main interior, though, directly behind the pockets, so that the front pockets can use up that interior space, if that makes sense... I also love how you can catch just the slightest glimpse of the interior lining from the front pockets, even when zipped up, although it's less obvious with the dark coloured lining and hardware I chose!
> 
> Butterscotch isn't as reddish as it appears in the first pic... I'd call it a dark burnt orange with reddish undertones, though not as red as in the first pic. The third pic is probably the most colour-accurate on my screens, I think. Gorgeous dark neutral colour!
> View attachment 4221865
> View attachment 4221866
> View attachment 4221867
> 
> 
> Next up, Alexia Midi in River Blue Vacchetta, Light Fuchsia lining and Silver hardware! (Lining and hardware were Marco's choices, and I had no idea what lining he chose up until I received the bag.) I added on the back slip pocket again, this time specifying it to be a straight-line one so that it can fit more things depth-wise. I'm definitely glad I got this instead of another Penelope Messenger, can't wait to see how this leather ages as I carry it!
> 
> View attachment 4221873
> View attachment 4221869
> View attachment 4221870
> 
> (Sorry this last pic isn't that great, I was finding it tough to get the interior well-lit enough to capture the colour nicely! This is definitely Light Fuchsia lining, though, contrasts beautifully with the dark blue...)
> 
> Finally, a little something that circles back to my very first MM order -- Penelope in Chocolate Verona, Marine lining, and Dark Gunmetal hardware! With the closing sale, I knew I wanted one more Penelope (such a useful pouch to grab and go!), and with Chocolate Verona still being available, I couldn't help echoing the leather and lining choices that made me take the plunge with my first MM (Penelope Messenger) almost exactly a year ago! I left the hardware choice up to Marco, and I definitely like how the dark gunmetal adds a slightly different contrast to the pouch...
> 
> View attachment 4221874
> View attachment 4221871
> 
> 
> All pics taken under a mix of indirect natural lighting and fluorescent white lighting, as usual...
> 
> It was definitely bittersweet going through this box of goodies, but like some others here, there's still the encore of my final order to come...



Lovely new bags. I had not seen the Butterscotch and it is very nice! I have a Modena too and def great with the front pockets ! The Vachetta looks very classy in this model, and the choco Verona I so like because of the variations. Nice bunch of very different bags!
Congratulations!


----------



## bonniekir

starsong said:


> Thanks for your encouragement! I decided not to go with orange lamb in the end as I am picky about my oranges and it was a big risk. My final choices are: midi minerva in tan lamb, midi soulmate in dark plum, penelope midi in fuchsia.
> 
> I'm hoping Marco does not come out with any more leathers as this is really my final final encore order by any definition...



Lol.. gosh no more new leathers!!! 
Love the colours as well as your choises in bags. A lot of the smaller bags , I dont know, now I will recieve the little Tulpano, so..
Personally I dont mind to watch aging in bags.. or else I would only have got pebbled . [emoji1]


----------



## Coastal jewel

starsong said:


> After saying I would resist, I finally caved in and ordered a zhoe legend in tan lamb, and minerva midi in dark plum, penelope midi orange lamb and cardholder in fuchsia lamb.
> 
> I really wanted midi juliet, but I ordered a full size one and have not received it. I wanted to see how I would go with the size of Juliet.
> 
> zhoe legend and minerva midi are both styles I have been eyeing for a while now, and I think they would be lovely in lamb. I was also thinking of soulmate, but I do better with EW bags compared to NS bags.



Now that’s a true cave in!!!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Look, ma, I got an outfit


And Ma doesnt she look great!!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Guys how heavy is divina midi in vachetta? Marco says vachetta better for this bag (I also asked about lamb) but told me not to go with vachetta if weight is going to be an issue with me.


----------



## yellow_tulip

yellow_tulip said:


> Guys how heavy is divina midi in vachetta? Marco says vachetta better for this bag (I also asked about lamb) but told me not to go with vachetta if weight is going to be an issue with me.


Actually I’ll answer my own mind lol I prefer the look of vachetta on this bag from photos here and knowing myself I know I won’t reach for a heavy bag!!! It’s soo pretty though ..‍♀️


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> At first I thought it was too blingy but it grew on me. The midi Theia is so comfortable to wear.


I have a Diamond Platinum Theia Midi, which is a hair blingier. I love it. The bag looks awesome with solid, dark colored clothes. I will echo that it is very comfortable to wear.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> So I just emailed MM re: availability of Acid Nappa.  It would be so much fun to have Vink’s bag!


@Tankgirl, are you joining vink and me on the acid nappa Angelica messenger?


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> My final choices are: midi minerva in tan lamb, midi soulmate in dark plum, penelope midi in fuchsia.


I think switching out the Zhoe Legend for the Minerva Midi in tan lamb was a good decision. It seems the lamb’s softness is best highlighted in bags with more drape and less structure.  

The dark plum Soulmate Midi will be so lovely—-soft and drapey.


----------



## tenKrat

starkfan said:


> Next up, Alexia Midi in River Blue Vacchetta, Light Fuchsia lining and Silver hardware! (Lining and hardware were Marco's choices, and I had no idea what lining he chose up until I received the bag.) I added on the back slip pocket again, this time specifying it to be a straight-line one so that it can fit more things depth-wise. I'm definitely glad I got this instead of another Penelope Messenger, can't wait to see how this leather ages as I carry it!
> View attachment 4221873
> View attachment 4221869
> View attachment 4221870


@starkfan, you will be delighted with your new Alexia Midi’s broken-in look after use. I’m working on my bag’s patina this fall/winter (same bag in dark green vacchetta).


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Actually I’ll answer my own mind lol I prefer the look of vachetta on this bag from photos here and knowing myself I know I won’t reach for a heavy bag!!! It’s soo pretty though ..‍♀️


I know there are lots of ladies here on MM tpf that love vachetta for me it is just too heavy. I am not a large person 5'4" and wear a US size 2/4 and I found that as much as I love vachetta I could not manage the weight. I prefer lighter leathers and Marco has lots of them. I have merino, nappa, pompei, pebbled, nubuk and a couple of others. After making a couple of mistakes I learned what worked for me but unfortunately because he is closing you have to make sure you are getting a leather you will like. I also like some of the other leathers from Marco I have had a couple of athene leather bags which is a leather you either love or you don't. Some people love it I was one of those. I also like the Tuscania leather although I never got one. I was planning to in the future. I personally love the look of vachetta but Marco advised me that if I was at all concerned about carrying a heavier bag to probably not consider vachetta. He gives great advice.


----------



## tenKrat

Time for confession—-I placed an order today. No real surprise since I am a member of this forum for handbag addicts. 

Marco’s pending closing prompted me to get one last bag in an almost metallic leather in my favorite MM style. I convinced myself that it would be nearly impossible to find leather like this again. 

I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Platinum Glitter Pompei, which I believe will make me swoon and my jaw drop. It will have yellow lining and dark gunmetal hw.  Modifications include:  zipper closure for the central compartment; a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap; and, a short strap for elbow or hand carry (just like the strap @lenie came up with for her Zhoes, a brilliant idea).  

I briefly considered a lamb bag, but I don’t want another slouchy or less structured style, which to me, lamb leather works best in.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Time for confession—-I placed an order today. No real surprise since I am a member of this forum for handbag addicts.
> 
> Marco’s pending closing prompted me to get one last bag in an almost metallic leather in my favorite MM style. I convinced myself that it would be nearly impossible to find leather like this again.
> 
> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Platinum Glitter Pompei, which I believe will make me swoon and my jaw drop. It will have yellow lining and dark gunmetal hw.  Modifications include:  zipper closure for the central compartment; a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap; and, a short strap for elbow or hand carry (just like the strap @lenie came up with for her Zhoes, a brilliant idea).
> 
> I briefly considered a lamb bag, but I don’t want another slouchy or less structured style, which to me, lamb leather works best in.


Hey if anyone understands it is a TPFer.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So... I'm in the same boat with you, TenK... My last, finale, encore order will be decided tonight or tomorrow at the latest.  I intend to look at the wishy-set wish list and go for it!


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> I know there are lots of ladies here on MM tpf that love vachetta for me it is just too heavy. I am not a large person 5'4" and wear a US size 2/4 and I found that as much as I love vachetta I could not manage the weight. I prefer lighter leathers and Marco has lots of them. I have merino, nappa, pompei, pebbled, nubuk and a couple of others. After making a couple of mistakes I learned what worked for me but unfortunately because he is closing you have to make sure you are getting a leather you will like. I also like some of the other leathers from Marco I have had a couple of athene leather bags which is a leather you either love or you don't. Some people love it I was one of those. I also like the Tuscania leather although I never got one. I was planning to in the future. I personally love the look of vachetta but Marco advised me that if I was at all concerned about carrying a heavier bag to probably not consider vachetta. He gives great advice.


Gotta agree with you re heavy bags. It’s the reason why I’ve given away or don’t reach for heavier bags though I love the look of them.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Time for confession—-I placed an order today. No real surprise since I am a member of this forum for handbag addicts.
> 
> Marco’s pending closing prompted me to get one last bag in an almost metallic leather in my favorite MM style. I convinced myself that it would be nearly impossible to find leather like this again.
> 
> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Platinum Glitter Pompei, which I believe will make me swoon and my jaw drop. It will have yellow lining and dark gunmetal hw.  Modifications include:  zipper closure for the central compartment; a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap; and, a short strap for elbow or hand carry (just like the strap @lenie came up with for her Zhoes, a brilliant idea).
> 
> I briefly considered a lamb bag, but I don’t want another slouchy or less structured style, which to me, lamb leather works best in.


Has Marco replied? He hasn’t replied at all when I mentioned I want a Midi Juliette ( that was a few days ago) , which I changed last night to Midi Theia. I know I would get more use since I love hobos and been eyeing the Theia Midi. But I haven’t found the right leather nor color until lamb came into the picture!❤️❤️


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Has Marco replied? He hasn’t replied at all when I mentioned I want a Midi Juliette ( that was a few days ago) , which I changed last night to Midi Theia. I know I would get more use since I love hobos and been eyeing the Theia Midi. But I haven’t found the right leather nor color until lamb came into the picture!❤️❤️


I sent in my order this morning, and Marco replied this afternoon.  I sent it directly to his email, “marco@marcomassaccesi.it” rather than to the general “orders@marcomassaccesi.it”. 

Theia Midi in lamb is a very good choice.


----------



## mleleigh

anitalilac said:


> Has Marco replied? He hasn’t replied at all when I mentioned I want a Midi Juliette ( that was a few days ago) , which I changed last night to Midi Theia. I know I would get more use since I love hobos and been eyeing the Theia Midi. But I haven’t found the right leather nor color until lamb came into the picture!❤️❤️



I haven’t heard back yet either about a Midi Juliet and I emailed him on Thursday.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes.. I love the Lenie Strap.


----------



## nanaimo75

Hi ladies! I received my Sabrina Midi last week. It’s a great bag, save that the magnetic clasp is weak. Do you have any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Time for confession—-I placed an order today. No real surprise since I am a member of this forum for handbag addicts.
> 
> Marco’s pending closing prompted me to get one last bag in an almost metallic leather in my favorite MM style. I convinced myself that it would be nearly impossible to find leather like this again.
> 
> I ordered a Zhoe Legend in Platinum Glitter Pompei, which I believe will make me swoon and my jaw drop. It will have yellow lining and dark gunmetal hw.  Modifications include:  zipper closure for the central compartment; a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap; and, a short strap for elbow or hand carry (just like the strap @lenie came up with for her Zhoes, a brilliant idea).
> 
> I briefly considered a lamb bag, but I don’t want another slouchy or less structured style, which to me, lamb leather works best in.




Glitter Pompeii is a structured leather. I’m sure it’ll be gorgeous and suit the style well. I don’t think a platinum will be too blingy though. My Bordeaux glitter Pompeii isn’t blingy at all. The shimmer is very very fine. 


Zhoe legend is something I’m contemplating. Still, in a time like this, I still can’t find the leather and color I like best to suit this model in my head. Seems like I may never get one.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Glitter Pompeii is a structured leather. I’m sure it’ll be gorgeous and suit the style well. I don’t think a platinum will be too blingy though. My Bordeaux glitter Pompeii isn’t blingy at all. The shimmer is very very fine.
> 
> 
> Zhoe legend is something I’m contemplating. Still, in a time like this, I still can’t find the leather and color I like best to suit this model in my head. Seems like I may never get one.


The thought of getting a final final order has been playing in my mind too.  One option is a Zhoe Legend.  I already have one and I love it.  But I have to get a shorter and wider and plainer strap for her (where the top of the bag falls more or less at the lower level of my breast) to make me wear her more.  But I am at a loss also for leather and color.


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> The thought of getting a final final order has been playing in my mind too.  One option is a Zhoe Legend.  I already have one and I love it.  But I have to get a shorter and wider and plainer strap for her (where the top of the bag falls more or less at the lower level of my breast) to make me wear her more.  But I am at a loss also for leather and color.



I would consult Marco!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Vachetta zhoe legend would be great.

I’m so tempted to get something in the grey verona.... or brown rose nappa..... or river/black vachetta.... such great leathers.  The tan lamb is yum.
But right now the secondary market is really poor on ebay, which means you can get amazing deals on bags in the preloved market so I’m having a hard time a) raising money for new purchases by selling excess bags (in the last month I’ve basically given away two like new MMs and did not raise any funds to buy a new one, and my premier bags can’t even get that much, maybe enough for one bag from Marco) and b) you can get some amazing preloved bags from premier designers for the same amount as a new MM, and they have already depreciated 90+% so they can’t really depreciate that much more in case you tire of it and want to sell it in the future to get a new bag.

So, I am super torn with dreams of buying a final bag from Marco knowing I will never get anything back from it if it somehow doesn’t work out, so I better be 10000% sure about my selections, or buying a high end preloved bag on ebay knowing that if somehow it doesn’t work I’ll get my money back.  I love supporting Marco but it’s so hard to buy a bag sight unseen online and my bank account struggles with just 100% eating mistakes without being able to recoup the money.  
I could just get another verona midi selene and I know I’d love it! (My chocolate verona midi selene zip is the bomb).  But I try to avoid duplicates.....


----------



## msd_bags

bonniekir said:


> I would consult Marco!


I'm still trying to resist, lol!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> The thought of getting a final final order has been playing in my mind too.  One option is a Zhoe Legend.  I already have one and I love it.  But I have to get a shorter and wider and plainer strap for her (where the top of the bag falls more or less at the lower level of my breast) to make me wear her more.  But I am at a loss also for leather and color.



Think it through. It’s not a mandatory to order. Or... you can only just the strap?


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> The thought of getting a final final order has been playing in my mind too.  One option is a Zhoe Legend.  I already have one and I love it.  But I have to get a shorter and wider and plainer strap for her (where the top of the bag falls more or less at the lower level of my breast) to make me wear her more.  But I am at a loss also for leather and color.



Check out the strap modification that Lenie and TenKrat do w Zhoe strap.  I do it w  many of my orders now.  Maybe order a new strap so you love your Zhoe???


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Think it through. It’s not a mandatory to order. Or... you can only just the strap?


My Zhoe Legend is in calf leather, not Marco's usual leather, so I'm not thinking of getting a strap for it as whatever of the leather is left might no longer be the same exact shade due to dirt or something.  I will take a look at the remaining leather list again.  But should I really? haha!


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Check out the strap modification that Lenie and TenKrat do w Zhoe strap.  I do it w  many of my orders now.  Maybe order a new strap so you love your Zhoe???


I got a pleather strap for it.  Much as I like the look, I'm not happy with the material. I remember Lenie's strap.  I want that without the metal buckles.  Thinking though if the money tree can support one more order.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> The thought of getting a final final order has been playing in my mind too.  One option is a Zhoe Legend.  I already have one and I love it.  But I have to get a shorter and wider and plainer strap for her (where the top of the bag falls more or less at the lower level of my breast) to make me wear her more.  But I am at a loss also for leather and color.


In terms of shorter strap, I just cross it underneath the flap before closing the bag and it is then the perfect shoulder lenght for me. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I haven’t heard back yet either about a Midi Juliet and I emailed him on Thursday.


I know he is swamped with work and orders. He will definitely get back to you.


----------



## christinemliu

I also added this pic to the reference thread, but here it is too for anyone considering some of the blue leathers remaining:


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I also added this pic to the reference thread, but here it is too for anyone considering some of the blue leathers remaining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222945


Thanks for posting this. I am even more pleased with my selection of the cobalt blue washed lamb. This photo really shows the color next to the other blue MM leathers. Perfect blue for my midi Juliet.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco about the 20% off for the midi Juliet he said that if he gets another 2 or 3 orders he will then give the 20% off.  Who has ordered a midi Juliet or is trying to order a midi Juliet PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST

1) DJFMN


----------



## starkfan

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived today, only 3.5 weeks after I placed it. I wasn't expecting it so soon!
> 
> Divina Midi in China Blue Pebbled, with dark blue lining and GHW. I had Victoria handles added (China Blue is a little bit more indigo than I was expecting, hard to tell in this pic)
> Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb with gold lining and GHW
> Modena in White Pebbled with silver lining and GHW
> Modena in Dark Brown Nappa with dark grey lining and GHW (it's not as dark as pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4209261


(Don't mind me, catching up on some older posts here!)

_Loving_ this China blue pebbled leather! Gorgeous set of bags, Modena is another great style too! (Is it a bit much if I'm still resisting temptation to get a second Modena, even though I've already placed my 2nd "final" order? )

I almost got my 2nd Alexia Midi in China pebbled leather too (ended up getting it in River Blue vacchetta instead), and this pic of your Divina Midi almost makes me regret it... That really is a stunning blue!  Thankfully Marco has just enough to make a tassel, though, so I'm glad I'll still get a small piece of this gorgeous blue!


----------



## starkfan

VanBod1525 said:


> Mahogany Vachetta Zhoe Legend, light fuschia lining, soft gold hardware. This leather is just gorgeous. Not a flat brown at all - it has some delicious red undertones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211942
> View attachment 4211943
> View attachment 4211944
> View attachment 4211945


Love your Mahogany Vacchetta Zhoe Legend, we're almost twins on this! (Mine has red lining instead of light fuchsia, and a couple extra mods...) It really is a stunning leather, isn't it?  I love a good brown bag but sometimes struggle with finding the right ones... Mahogany is definitely a stunner, though!

I also love your Eggplant Muse with the lilac lining! When Marco first suggested the purple-on-purple lining combination for me (Dark Amethyst Verona with lilac lining), I wasn't sure if that would be too much, but it's one of the most stunning leather/lining combinations I have, and it's also absolutely gorgeous in your Muse!


----------



## starkfan

vink said:


> I have with me today the one in Bordeaux glitter Pompeii. [emoji4]
> 
> Please excuse the messiness in the car. [emoji28] It’s a package deal with me and DD. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4211021
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211026
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211028
> 
> 
> I’m test driving this bag to see if it’ll fit for my upcoming trip. [emoji4] Today is her first day. [emoji4]



vink, chiming in a little late, but I just gotta say, your Angelica Messenger modifications are pure _genius_! Love how it looks! I seriously contemplated switching my 2nd "final" order (a Juliet) to this style, especially since it'd be such a great travel/organiser bag with the middle zip compartment and a main zip closure added... But the fact that I've got too many small/medium-sized MMs that overlap with each other too much in function, stopped me from emailing Marco with the change (and probably driving him nuts! ) I'm hoping I don't regret this... But in the meantime, would love to hear more of your thoughts on your Angelica Messengers as you use them!


----------



## starkfan

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, received a notice of attempt delivery on Friday from the Post office, but I couldn't get down to pick up until today.  My beautiful new Modena's!  Iris Merinos with gunmetal hardware, and Marine blue Merino with silver hardware.  Even though other linings where no extra, I decided not to hurt my head trying to make a choice!  Here are some so-so pics, sorry I am a terrible photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218546
> View attachment 4218547


Love your Modenas! Man, I'm also really loving that the Modena seems to have been getting some love with the last few MM sales... It's a style that I was drawn to from when it was first released, but never took the plunge until recently myself because I have too many other larger-sized bags for work/daily use... And it also made me pause, not having seen that many posts and reviews here about it, before someone's gorgeous red pebbled Modena was posted (I think it was @pdxhb ?) But I'm so glad to see this style get some love amongst the ladies here lately! Having used mine for the past few days, it's really such a functional and gorgeous bag!

Enjoy your lovelies!


----------



## coach943

I caved and did another "last" order today. I went with a Soulmate in the Fuchsia Lamb with black Nappa handles and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> I also added this pic to the reference thread, but here it is too for anyone considering some of the blue leathers remaining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222945


Such gorgeous colors! River blue vacchetta looks practically black, much darker than I imagined based on pictures of bags. And the pebbled avio looks just like my pebbled denim. I wonder how close they are in hue. 

So many beautiful leathers and colors, so little  $ AND time. [emoji17]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Such gorgeous colors! River blue vacchetta looks practically black, much darker than I imagined based on pictures of bags. And the pebbled avio looks just like my pebbled denim. I wonder how close they are in hue.
> 
> So many beautiful leathers and colors, so little  $ AND time. [emoji17]


River blue is not that dark. I Wish! I was a little disappointed with it.I was hoping for more of a midnight blue, not quite the case.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the 20% off for the midi Juliet he said that if he gets another 2 or 3 orders he will then give the 20% off.  Who has ordered a midi Juliet or is trying to order a midi Juliet PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST
> 
> 1) DJFMN



2) MLELEIGH


----------



## starkfan

bonniekir said:


> Lovely new bags. I had not seen the Butterscotch and it is very nice! I have a Modena too and def great with the front pockets ! The Vachetta looks very classy in this model, and the choco Verona I so like because of the variations. Nice bunch of very different bags!
> Congratulations!


Thank you, bonniekir! The MM swatch book was definitely a genius marketing tactic, because I received one with my first MM order, and might not have fallen for Butterscotch if I hadn't seen the swatch IRL!  I don't think I had ever seen posts about it here on TPF either, but it must've gotten fans somewhere, because Marco had to confirm that he had enough left for my bag... And thank you also for your comments on my Alexia Midi and Penelope! I'm trying very hard to stay MM-content, especially when I already have my "encore" final order still en route... 



tenKrat said:


> @starkfan, you will be delighted with your new Alexia Midi’s broken-in look after use. I’m working on my bag’s patina this fall/winter (same bag in dark green vacchetta).


Thank you, tenKrat, I'm definitely hoping I can use my Alexia Midi's often enough to get them to that patina'ed state! Seasons aren't so much of an issue for me here (we have tropical weather all year round), but it's more that these smaller-sized bags are more of a weekend bag for me... But I'm definitely trying to see if I can downsize the crap I carry around daily to make the Alexia Midi work as a daily/work bag for me!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> River blue is not that dark. I Wish! I was a little disappointed with it.I was hoping for more of a midnight blue, not quite the case.


Really? Would you mind describing it for me? I've been going back and forth on whether to change my last bag from black vacchetta to river blue vachetta.


----------



## mkpurselover

Thanks so much for your great words!  I am carrying the Iris this  week,  and there is plenty of room (which I need!) And I am liking this style a lot.   [emoji5]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Really? Would you mind describing it for me? I've been going back and forth on whether to change my last bag from black vacchetta to river blue vachetta.


I returned the bag because the leather was defective, and chose something completely different.  From what I remember, these pictures that I sent to Marco were pretty close to the real color. It’s a pretty blue, but I was hoping for something darker based on pictures posted here, and a swatch I had. It’s always possible he received a new batch that was darker.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> I returned the bag because the leather was defective, and chose something completely different.  From what I remember, these pictures that I sent to Marco were pretty close to the real color. It’s a pretty blue, but I was hoping for something darker based on pictures posted here, and a swatch I had. It’s always possible he received a new batch that was darker.
> View attachment 4223065
> 
> View attachment 4223066
> 
> View attachment 4223067


Thank you so much!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Thank you so much!


You’re welcome! Do you think that shade of River blue would work for your bag?


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> You’re welcome! Do you think that shade of River blue would work for your bag?


Yes it would, but I already have a bag I love (1 of my top 3) in this shade of blue- or very close. I think it's best if I stick to black. 
Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## eleanors36

Does anyone here have a Theia in Pompeii or another sort of stiff leather? Marco doesn't seem to think the Theia will work in Pompeii.  TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone here have a Theia in Pompeii or another sort of stiff leather? Marco doesn't seem to think the Theia will work in Pompeii.  TIA!


I have two Theias, but both are Verona.  IMHO you should listen to Marco.  I am looking at mine now and I cannot see it in a rigid leather.  Maybe someone else has one and can enlighten us.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I don’t want to bother Marco with this, so can someone help me out? Is Marco still doing free lining and hardware upgrades with the 20% off?


----------



## coach943

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don’t want to bother Marco with this, so can someone help me out? Is Marco still doing free lining and hardware upgrades with the 20% off?


Yes.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don’t want to bother Marco with this, so can someone help me out? Is Marco still doing free lining and hardware upgrades with the 20% off?


Yes, he is still honoring that offer. I got my last invoice today and there were no extra charges for non standard lining or hardware - only design modifications.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I have two Theias, but both are Verona.  IMHO you should listen to Marco.  I am looking at mine now and I cannot see it in a rigid leather.  Maybe someone else has one and can enlighten us.





eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone here have a Theia in Pompeii or another sort of stiff leather? Marco doesn't seem to think the Theia will work in Pompeii.  TIA!


I agree with southernbelle43, e.   If you want the bag to hold it's shape or at least not be too slouchy, I would suggest nappa or even vacchetta- although there are far more nappa colors left than vacchetta.  What color were you thinking of?


----------



## eleanors36

I liked the Terra Cotta. I was thinking about a bag in that color group.
BTW I received my first 2 MM bags and will post later! So happy!


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196


That's a beautiful bag!


----------



## eleanors36

So maybe nappa in caramel or nut brown?  Does nappa scratch at all?  I usually get pebbled leather.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> So maybe nappa in caramel or nut brown?  Does nappa scratch at all?  I usually get pebbled leather.


I have lots of MM Nappa bags. An orange Zhoe, yellow Zhoe, pink midi Soulmate, pink Zhoe, and a pink Penelope those are the ones I can remember. The orange Zhoe was my 3rd MM bag that I bought in 2014 when he first opened. I use it all the time there are no scratches on it. I have never had a problem with scratches on MM's nappa. I do look after my bags but I don't baby them. I use them often and as I said I have had no issues with the nappa leather. I have just ordered 2 more nappa bags a caramel nappa midi Alexia and an acid nappa Mia.  I also have bags in pebbled and merino and pompei and nubuk and diamond and Africa which is like a pebbled leather. I have not had any issues with any of these leathers.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> I have lots of MM Nappa bags. An orange Zhoe, yellow Zhoe, pink midi Soulmate, pink Zhoe, and a pink Penelope those are the ones I can remember. The orange Zhoe was my 3rd MM bag that I bought in 2014 when he first opened. I use it all the time there are no scratches on it. I have never had a problem with scratches on MM's nappa. I do look after my bags but I don't baby them. I use them often and as I said I have had no issues with the nappa leather. I have just ordered 2 more nappa bags a caramel nappa midi Alexia and an acid nappa Mia. I also have bags in pebbled and merino and pompei and nubuk and diamond and Africa which is like a pebbled leather. I have not had any issues with any of these leathers.


Thanks so much!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I liked the Terra Cotta. I was thinking about a bag in that color group.
> BTW I received my first 2 MM bags and will post later! So happy!


Oooh, how exciting! I can't wait to see your pics!





eleanors36 said:


> So maybe nappa in caramel or nut brown?  Does nappa scratch at all?  I usually get pebbled leather.


Nappa in caramel sounds yummy! I haven't seen any of the colors, so I don't really know what they look like. Do you have samples or pics?
I have several bags and slg's in nappa. It is my favorite of Marco's leathers. It definitely does not scratch easily and looks like new for years. It is not as shiny as it looks on pictures. It barely has a sheen, but for some reason reflects far more light than I expect. Think of the leather Coach used recently in the nomads or the Legacy line some years ago, but probably nicer.  [emoji41]


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> I also added this pic to the reference thread, but here it is too for anyone considering some of the blue leathers remaining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222945


So Christine... just torture those of us on the fence...  I'm halfway over... already.  These blues are amazing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Oooh, how exciting! I can't wait to see your pics!Nappa in caramel sounds yummy! I haven't seen any of the colors, so I don't really know what they look like. Do you have samples or pics?
> I have several bags and slg's in nappa. It is my favorite of Marco's leathers. It definitely does not scratch easily and looks like new for years. It is not as shiny as it looks on pictures. It barely has a sheen, but for some reason reflects far more light than I expect. Think of the leather Coach used recently in the nomads or the Legacy line some years ago, but probably nicer.  [emoji41]


nappa caramel and  merinos caramel were both new this summer..  they were on the summer sheet that was sent out....


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Oooh, how exciting! I can't wait to see your pics!Nappa in caramel sounds yummy! I haven't seen any of the colors, so I don't really know what they look like. Do you have samples or pics?
> I have several bags and slg's in nappa. It is my favorite of Marco's leathers. It definitely does not scratch easily and looks like new for years. It is not as shiny as it looks on pictures. It barely has a sheen, but for some reason reflects far more light than I expect. Think of the leather Coach used recently in the nomads or the Legacy line some years ago, but probably nicer.  [emoji41]


I thought about the comparison between nappa and the leather for the Nomad.  Thanks for the tips!  The caramel color is on the blog, and looks very nice.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> So Christine... just torture those of us on the fence...  I'm halfway over... already.  These blues are amazing.


Haha, sorry, but not sorry? I am torturing myself... Super close to adding myself to djfmn's Juliet Midi list... I just can't decide if I should go with the leather I most want or the color I most want... I love merinos and probably would love lamb, but I want a dark blue, similar to the river blue vacchetta, I actually liked Devyn's pics...


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Haha, sorry, but not sorry? I am torturing myself... Super close to adding myself to djfmn's Juliet Midi list... I just can't decide if I should go with the leather I most want or the color I most want... I love merinos and probably would love lamb, but I want a dark blue, similar to the river blue vacchetta, I actually liked Devyn's pics...


Last chance to get that river blue vacchetta... [emoji56]


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I thought about the comparison between nappa and the leather for the Nomad.  Thanks for the tips!  The caramel color is on the blog, and looks very nice.


It is a lovely color. I'm getting it for my midi Alexia.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Yes, he is still honoring that offer. I got my last invoice today and there were no extra charges for non standard lining or hardware - only design modifications.


and one leg is now over the fence....


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> and one leg is now over the fence....


Almost ready to jump... [emoji28]


----------



## anitalilac

christinemliu said:


> Haha, sorry, but not sorry? I am torturing myself... Super close to adding myself to djfmn's Juliet Midi list... I just can't decide if I should go with the leather I most want or the color I most want... I love merinos and probably would love lamb, but I want a dark blue, similar to the river blue vacchetta, I actually liked Devyn's pics...


My sister ordered the Diva in River Blue Vachetta...


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> On a lighter note (I get sad when I read about Marco), I do not care how blingy this teal diamond bag is, I am wearing it with jeans!!
> View attachment 4221202
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221196


It looks great with jeans!  Such a great color too!  Enjoy!


----------



## pdxhb

starkfan said:


> Love your Modenas! Man, I'm also really loving that the Modena seems to have been getting some love with the last few MM sales... It's a style that I was drawn to from when it was first released, but never took the plunge until recently myself because I have too many other larger-sized bags for work/daily use... And it also made me pause, not having seen that many posts and reviews here about it, before someone's gorgeous red pebbled Modena was posted (I think it was @pdxhb ?) But I'm so glad to see this style get some love amongst the ladies here lately! Having used mine for the past few days, it's really such a functional and gorgeous bag!
> 
> Enjoy your lovelies!



Yep - that's my Modena in Amaranto Pebbled! Funny thing is that it was an order error during the interim between Colette managing orders and Marco taking it back over. I had originally ordered plum pebbled which is gorgeous. But the Amaranto is really one of the best reds out there. In Modena it's just perfect.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> My Zhoe Legend is in calf leather, not Marco's usual leather, so I'm not thinking of getting a strap for it as whatever of the leather is left might no longer be the same exact shade due to dirt or something.  I will take a look at the remaining leather list again.  But should I really? haha!



Contrasting strap is in fashion right now. And I actually think it’s ok even when it’s not popular. Your Legend is in cream or off-white, right? I think it’s not hard to find something to make it look good. Could be other color entirely like black, blue, purple or anything that’ll make you use it more.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> I also added this pic to the reference thread, but here it is too for anyone considering some of the blue leathers remaining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222945



Your post is horrible and just mean!!! I love blue!


----------



## vink

starkfan said:


> vink, chiming in a little late, but I just gotta say, your Angelica Messenger modifications are pure _genius_! Love how it looks! I seriously contemplated switching my 2nd "final" order (a Juliet) to this style, especially since it'd be such a great travel/organiser bag with the middle zip compartment and a main zip closure added... But the fact that I've got too many small/medium-sized MMs that overlap with each other too much in function, stopped me from emailing Marco with the change (and probably driving him nuts! ) I'm hoping I don't regret this... But in the meantime, would love to hear more of your thoughts on your Angelica Messengers as you use them!



Oh... my.... what else I could say... [emoji848] I’m Loving mine! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] It holds just the right amount for me, right now and the leather isn’t fussy at all. It’s basically indestructible and holds the shape. I really really like it a lot. [emoji4] I think this construction pair with the leather is good. [emoji4] But if your other choice is Juliet, this hold much less than Juliet and gives out different vibe. Now, that’ll depends on which one you prefer. I also love my Juliet in Tuscania so I cant choose. [emoji28]


----------



## starsong

mleleigh said:


> I asked Marco about the 20% off for the midi Juliet he said that if he gets another 2 or 3 orders he will then give the 20% off. Who has ordered a midi Juliet or is trying to order a midi Juliet PLEASE ADD YOUR NAME TO THE LIST
> 1) DJFMN
> 2) MLELEIGH



ooh! I will join if there is a 20% off!
ok this will truly be my final bag order.  I know I keep saying this but this time for sure!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

My last last order contains midi soulmate in dark plum midi dark gunmetal hardware and Zhoe Legend in black vachetta. Took me ages to decide between zhoe and Zhoe Legend! Finally took the plunge with the legend but of course I can’t stop thinking about the zhoe!

My ‘last previous’ order that I’m still waiting for are the Selene zip midi in terracotta Merinos, Penelope midi and a phoebe. Phew!! I’ll be opening boxes like it’s Christmas!! I so cannot wait to see everyone’s goodies here. Should we do an updated family photos?? How fun would that be?!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Your post is horrible and just mean!!! I love blue!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## starsong

beautiful choices! I think you chose well with zhoe legend, the interior compartments make it an excellent small bag. It's one of the bags I wanted but could not decide what leather to get it in. 

We will be bag twins with midi soulmate dark plum lamb! going with silver hardware with mine and light pink lining as suggested by marco. I'm doing dark brown nappa straps.


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> I know I said I was getting orange lamb on Friday for my Midi Juliet but I changed my mind. I decided to go with Cobalt Blue Lamb instead of the orange Lamb. I apologized profusely to Marco about changing my lamb order again. He said it was ok to change my mind. I asked him to select the lining and hw. He selected light fuchsia and silver HW. Also on Friday when I was finalizing my order for the 10th time. I added a 3rd bag. I added an acid nappa Little Muse and I think I am going to have a zip topper and not the magnetic closure with the tab.  Based on @vink I am going with the light blue lining and I will leave the HW choice up to Marco. I normally do not make any changes but wanted a zip closure on this Little Muse. My other bag is a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa with marine lining selected by Marco and I cannot remember what HW he selected. This is my Final Final Final order. @Coastal jewel F-I-N-A-L whatever that is!!!!



Great selections for your final final final order!


----------



## mleleigh

I'm curious to try the Juliet Midi in a structured leather since the midi is a more manageable size, so I'm giving it a whirl in Pompei.


----------



## carterazo

Leaving this here for the pink lovers considering their encore final, final order. [emoji56] 

Hot pink nappa (like my Zhoe next to washed lamb fuchsia)


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Leaving this here for the pink lovers considering their encore final, final order. [emoji56]
> 
> Hot pink nappa (like my Zhoe next to washed lamb fuchsia)
> View attachment 4223721


Thank you!  Your picture really shows the nappa texture very well. I have been stuck with a choice of leather due to the limited colors and I just wasn't sure about nappa.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you!  Your picture really shows the nappa texture very well. I have been stuck with a choice of leather due to the limited colors and I just wasn't sure about nappa.


So glad I could help! Nappa is my favorite! [emoji41]


----------



## eleanors36

My first MM bags: Minerva in pebbled olive and Modena in pebbled chocolate. 
 So happy!


----------



## thriftstorelife

Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks


----------



## Kylacove

Would carmin nappa look better with indigo nappa or pebbled fuschia as a contrasting color?


----------



## bonniekir

eleanors36 said:


> My first MM bags: Minerva in pebbled olive and Modena in pebbled chocolate.
> So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223752
> View attachment 4223753



They look gorgeous!! Two fine models and lovely colors in an almost indestructable leather!! Congratulations!!


----------



## eleanors36

bonniekir said:


> They look gorgeous!! Two fine models and lovely colors in an almost indestructable leather!! Congratulations!!


Thank you!  I am just thrilled.  The details are amazing.  The tag with your name on it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks


For structure I’d either go with dark grey pompei or black vachetta. Here is the dark grey pompei swatch in case you Havent seen it. IRL it looks more like a brownish gray imo.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I have just ordered 2 more nappa bags a caramel nappa midi Alexia and an acid nappa Mia.


Acid nappa Mia!  

What color hardware?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Would carmin nappa look better with indigo nappa or pebbled fuschia as a contrasting color?


I prefer the contrast of carmin and indigo


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Acid nappa Mia!
> 
> What color hardware?



I recently ordered an Angelica Messenger in Acid Nappa with marine lining (of course); MM chose the HW.  So lucky there was enough acid nappa left.

TenKrat, did you order anything from the closing sale?


----------



## tenKrat

eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone here have a Theia in Pompeii or another sort of stiff leather? Marco doesn't seem to think the Theia will work in Pompeii.  TIA!


I don’t recall anyone ever posting a Theia in Pompei leather. I cannot imagine that style in a more structured leather at all. Those who have posted pics of their Theias, myself included, chose softer leathers with more give.


----------



## tenKrat

thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks


For Valerie, I’d stick with Pompei, vacchetta, or nappa.


----------



## thriftstorelife

Devyn Danielle said:


> For structure I’d either go with dark grey pompei or black vachetta. Here is the dark grey pompei swatch in case you Havent seen it. IRL it looks more like a brownish gray imo.
> View attachment 4223844


Thanks for the swatch, i had not seen it. I dont have much experience with vachetta, but the swatches ive seen are beautiful. Do you think it will hold its shape as well as pompei? Im kicking myself for not ordering sooner when the black pompei was available.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I recently ordered an Angelica Messenger in Acid Nappa with marine lining (of course); MM chose the HW.  So lucky there was enough acid nappa left.
> 
> TenKrat, did you order anything from the closing sale?


I did!  Same exact bag as yours, except with lilac lining and light gold hw. I also requested a short strap like the Minerva Midi one as well as a wider messenger strap.

I also ordered two Penelopes:  hot pink nappa with apple green lining and light gold hw, and black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw.  My latest order is a Zhoe Legend in platinum glitter pompei with yellow lining, dark gunmetal hw.

Excited to see all the upcoming reveals. Everyone who shared what they ordered has some very cool bags in the making.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

thriftstorelife said:


> Thanks for the swatch, i had not seen it. I dont have much experience with vachetta, but the swatches ive seen are beautiful. Do you think it will hold its shape as well as pompei? Im kicking myself for not ordering sooner when the black pompei was available.


Vachetta will soften over time, and if used everyday, while it will stand up on it’s own it may not retain the original shape as well as Pompei. Here’s a picture I posted a few weeks ago of my brown vachetta bag I got in 2016. I’ve used it only a handful of times since then, but it has obvious slouch. Maybe since the Valerie has the straps going down the body that will help.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> My first MM bags: Minerva in pebbled olive and Modena in pebbled chocolate.
> So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223752
> View attachment 4223753


Congratulations, e!!! So glad you're happy with your bags! I hope the green is the shade you were looking for. Which one will you be carrying first?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Congratulations, e!!! So glad you're happy with your bags! I hope the green is the shade you were looking for. Which one will you be carrying first?


That shade is exactly what I wanted!  I've been looking for a bag in that shade for years.  I will probably carry the Minerva first--just love the design, and it will work well for my job and traveling.


----------



## carterazo

thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks


If you love the dark grey, I would suggest sticking with pompei for the most structure. If you must have black, then I also suggest vacchetta or nappa. However, vacchetta can be on the heavy side. Nappa is light weight. Good luck deciding!


----------



## tenKrat

thriftstorelife said:


> Thanks for the swatch, i had not seen it. I dont have much experience with vachetta, but the swatches ive seen are beautiful. Do you think it will hold its shape as well as pompei? Im kicking myself for not ordering sooner when the black pompei was available.


Vacchetta will definitely hold its shape as well as pompei. I have bags in each type of leather. Vacchetta has more texture and veining, depending on the leather hide you get. The most recent batch of black vacchetta looks smoother than mine (a few years old) which is pebbled in texture. If you go with this leather, then you might want to ask Marco for a photo so you can see exactly what it looks like. 

Pompei is smooth throughout with no variation in texture.


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I did!  Same exact bag as yours, except with lilac lining and light gold hw. I also requested a short strap like the Minerva Midi one as well as a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I also ordered two Penelopes:  hot pink nappa with apple green lining and light gold hw, and black cherry nappa with marine lining and dark gunmetal hw.  My latest order is a Zhoe Legend in platinum glitter pompei with yellow lining, dark gunmetal hw.
> 
> Excited to see all the upcoming reveals. Everyone who shared what they ordered has some very cool bags in the making.



I forgot about that beautiful Apple Green lining.  Love your choices.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> How about dark gunmetal for some contrast? Or light gunmetal maybe?


Oh, I was asking @djfmn what color hw she chose for her Mia.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> That shade is exactly what I wanted!  I've been looking for a bag in that shade for years.  I will probably carry the Minerva first--just love the design, and it will work well for my job and traveling.


Yay! I'm so glad! [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Oh, I was asking @djfmn what color hw she chose for her Mia.


I realized it 2 seconds after posting.  Sorry! [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

thriftstorelife said:


> Thanks for the swatch, i had not seen it. I dont have much experience with vachetta, but the swatches ive seen are beautiful. Do you think it will hold its shape as well as pompei? Im kicking myself for not ordering sooner when the black pompei was available.



The Dark grey pompei is really drk grey, I have it in the Tulipano. Elephant grey. 
I personally would go with the vachetta, because this is a really strong leather. But if you prefer lighter bags the vachetta will be too heavy..the vahetta will relax some..


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> I realized it 2 seconds after posting.  Sorry! [emoji28]



Happy to see the carmin.. I had no idea how it looked, but the name sounded great!! So a carmin Cardholder is ordered.. thanks.. lol!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Leaving this here for the pink lovers considering their encore final, final order. [emoji56]
> 
> Hot pink nappa (like my Zhoe next to washed lamb fuchsia)
> View attachment 4223721


Do you have an amethyst pompei swatch because I would love to see what that is like next to these two leathers.


----------



## djfmn

thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks


Nappa is very similar I think to pompei. So if you like structured and want black I would say take a look at the black nappa as an option.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. I'm leaning that way myself. A way to get two colors I like.


Devyn Danielle said:


> I prefer the contrast of carmin and indigo
> View attachment 4223850


I hope I left enough for Bonnie.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Acid nappa Mia!
> 
> What color hardware?


I dont know I told Marco to select what ever he thought.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Oh, I was asking @djfmn what color hw she chose for her Mia.


I think a gunmetal would be nice.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Do you have an amethyst pompei swatch because I would love to see what that is like next to these two leathers.


Sorry, this is a picture Marco sent me. I have bags in the hot pink nappa and amethyst pompei, though. I can take a picture of them together in day light for you.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Sorry, this is a picture Marco sent me. I have bags in the hot pink nappa and amethyst pompei, though. I can take a picture of them together in day light for you.


Thanks I have amethyst pompei I am just wondering how close the plum is to the amethyst.


----------



## clu0984

Here’s my order:
Black pebbles demetra with zip closure and outer slip pocket
Dark green Pompeii tulipano, all one color
Sangria Angelica messenger

Trying to be content...


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Thanks I have amethyst pompei I am just wondering how close the plum is to the amethyst.


Ok. The plum? Let me repost another picture that Marco sent me.  HTH!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I got one more thing! I’ve admired the lead grey pebbled since first seeing it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I asked Marco if it was more of a blue-grey, which is what I was hoping. His response:
Absolutely yes, Lead grey Pebbled leather has a lot of blue on it. Under very cold lights it looks a dark denim in fact.

 Well that’s all I needed to hear, can’t wait to receive my lead grey Penny Messenger with marine lining.


----------



## thriftstorelife

Thanks to everyone for their input, i have it narrowed down somewhat.  Between the nappa and the vachetta, it sounds like the nappa will hold its shape better? And to anyone with a dark grey bag, what did you choose for hardware? I would think the silver would look best, but im a fan of gold too. Too many decisions!!!


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone have any pictures of Sangria? Pebbled Emerald, too? Some of the colors that are left I can't find swatches for.


----------



## Kylacove

I like gold hardware with grey bags as I feel they can be worn with gold or silver jewelry. But either color is fine.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> I got one more thing! I’ve admired the lead grey pebbled since first seeing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4224082
> 
> I asked Marco if it was more of a blue-grey, which is what I was hoping. His response:
> Absolutely yes, Lead grey Pebbled leather has a lot of blue on it. Under very cold lights it looks a dark denim in fact.
> 
> Well that’s all I needed to hear, can’t wait to receive my lead grey Penny Messenger with marine lining.[emoji813]


Looks like a beautiful color! I can picture an Angelica in this leather... oh well. I look forward to seeing your penny messenger! It will be gorgeous with the marine lining!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ok. The plum? Let me repost another picture that Marco sent me.  HTH!
> View attachment 4224068


That is really pretty. I love the plum.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Sangria? Pebbled Emerald, too? Some of the colors that are left I can't find swatches for.


I think a lot of them are on his website in the leathers section. I know that is where I saw Sangria.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I think a gunmetal would be nice.


I think so, too.


----------



## Kylacove

bonniekir said:


> Happy to see the carmin.. I had no idea how it looked, but the name sounded great!! So a carmin Cardholder is ordered.. thanks.. lol!


I hope carmin is the deep red purple I'm looking for.  Carmin was all booked when I placed my Sept 6 order. When I read many of the ladies here were changing orders I asked Marco if any had freed up. He said someone released enough for 1 bag on Friday so I jumped on it for my final finale encore order.


----------



## tenKrat

thriftstorelife said:


> Thanks to everyone for their input, i have it narrowed down somewhat.  Between the nappa and the vachetta, it sounds like the nappa will hold its shape better? And to anyone with a dark grey bag, what did you choose for hardware? I would think the silver would look best, but im a fan of gold too. Too many decisions!!!


Nappa has more give than vacchetta. 

I have a dark grey bag (different brand) with dark gunmetal hw, which is a great combination. Although, MM’s subtle, light gold hw will also look very nice with dark grey leather. (I like to mix silver/grey with gold; it makes for an alluring look.)

Sorry, I probably just made your indecision worse.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> I hope carmin is the deep red purple I'm looking for.  Carmin was all booked when I placed my Sept 6 order. When I read many of the ladies here were changing orders I asked Marco if any had freed up. He said someone released enough for 1 bag on Friday so I jumped on it for my final finale encore order.


Sometimes it pays to be patient and persistent!  Carmin is beautiful, and it looks like it has a red undertone on my screen. I hope you love it.


----------



## Kylacove

https://photos.app.goo.gl/yL3TAMRAZFzhp34D7
Mock up from Marco


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I think a lot of them are on his website in the leathers section. I know that is where I saw Sangria.


I saw that, too. I can't seem to find any of the greens except the olive.


----------



## vink

thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks



If you like your bag to be structured, I don’t recommend Verona, Nappa, and pebble. Out of all you listed, black Vacchetta and dark gray Pompeii are the best choice for structured Valerie. Pompeii is lighter than Vacchetta but it won’t change. It’ll stay the same. The color is all uniform through out. I’m not sure about black Vacchetta, but my dark taupe has slight variations of color. 

My favorite hardware from Marco is light gunmetal since it look almost silver but has a slight gray cast on it. His gold is light champagne. Silver is silver and dark gunmetal is black. It’ll depends on what you project your bag to be. 
HTH. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Would carmin nappa look better with indigo nappa or pebbled fuschia as a contrasting color?



I vote for indigo.


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> So glad I could help! Nappa is my favorite! [emoji41]


mine too!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> If you like your bag to be structured, I don’t recommend Verona, Nappa, and pebble. Out of all you listed, black Vacchetta and dark gray Pompeii are the best choice for structured Valerie. Pompeii is lighter than Vacchetta but it won’t change. It’ll stay the same. The color is all uniform through out. I’m not sure about black Vacchetta, but my dark taupe has slight variations of color.
> 
> My favorite hardware from Marco is light gunmetal since it look almost silver but has a slight gray cast on it. His gold is light champagne. Silver is silver and dark gunmetal is black. It’ll depends on what you project your bag to be.
> HTH. [emoji4]


I love the light gunmetal too! With My last four bags I have ordered light gunmetal.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Sangria? Pebbled Emerald, too? Some of the colors that are left I can't find swatches for.


The last leather listing that I was given showed that Sangria was not available.  Do you have other information?


----------



## Tankgirl

Tankgirl said:


> I recently ordered an Angelica Messenger in Acid Nappa with marine lining (of course); MM chose the HW.  So lucky there was enough acid nappa left.
> 
> TenKrat, did you order anything from the closing sale?



Vink, isn’t the Angelica Messenger your idea?


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/yL3TAMRAZFzhp34D7
> Mock up from Marco


Wow that is gorgeous. I love the color of that leather. Stunning so rich looking.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> The last leather listing that I was given showed that Sangria was not available.  Do you have other information?


Marco was going to send me an updated listing of leather. I spoke to him yesterday and he still had sangria available.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I saw that, too. I can't seem to find any of the greens except the olive.


Which color are you looking for? I will look if I might have a swatch and then I will photograph it.


----------



## lulu212121

I


djfmn said:


> Which color are you looking for? I will look if I might have a swatch and then I will photograph it.


 I am looking for the pebbled Dark Green. I found it in Nappa, but not pebbled. I found others combing through the blog!


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Evening All. Do you think it would be possible for me to order a Sabrina bag? I have admired this brand recently and I never got a chance to place an order?


----------



## anitalilac

SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All. Do you think it would be possible for me to order a Sabrina bag? I have admired this brand recently and I never got a chance to place an order?


Just go ahead, although there won't be much leather choice. But honestly, he has great selection and you'll never know what he'll pull out! Good Luck and I hope you get your dream bag!


----------



## SEWDimples

anitalilac said:


> Just go ahead, although there won't be much leather choice. But honestly, he has great selection and you'll never know what he'll pull out! Good Luck and I hope you get your dream bag!


Thank you for the quick response. What is the best way to place an order?


----------



## anitalilac

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for the quick response. What is the best way to place an order?


just email him at marco@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for the quick response. What is the best way to place an order?


What color(s) were you thinking for your leather, hardware, and lining? And were you looking at the midi or regular? Can't wait to see it; this is one of my favorite bags by him!


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you for the quick response. What is the best way to place an order?


@SEWDimples What leather are you looking for? I am waiting for him to email me the latest leather inventory.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> @SEWDimples What leather are you looking for? I am waiting for him to email me the latest leather inventory.


I'm not sure. I was thinking pebbled for Calista and Nappa for Sabrina midi. However, I say samples of the lamb leather and I love it. I think it might work for Calista. I've never ordered before, so I'm undecided and need some help.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not sure. I was thinking pebbled for Calista and Nappa for Sabrina midi. However, I say samples of the lamb leather and I love it. I think it might work for Calista. I've never ordered before, so I'm undecided and need some help.


The lamb leather is a good choice for the Calista so is the pebbled both of those would work. I think the Sabrina midi in nappa is also a great choice. Did you take a look at the latest leather inventory that was  posted earlier this week. I have requested an updated list but this was posted by Designing style. If it says OK there is enough for a bag if it says SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Good. 

.


----------



## starsong

SEWDimples said:


> I'm not sure. I was thinking pebbled for Calista and Nappa for Sabrina midi. However, I say samples of the lamb leather and I love it. I think it might work for Calista. I've never ordered before, so I'm undecided and need some help.



Both lamb and Pebbled leather would be great for calista. Pebbled is very durable, I have been using my light pearl pebbled grey Selene and it still looks brand new. I'm not especially careful with my bags.
Lamb will probably need a bit more care then pebbled.


Updates for ladies ordering midi juliet, I asked Marco and he replied:
As far as Midi Juliet your order would be the 6th, if we reach 8 it will be possible to apply a 20% off.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Both lamb and Pebbled leather would be great for calista. Pebbled is very durable, I have been using my light pearl pebbled grey Selene and it still looks brand new. I'm not especially careful with my bags.
> Lamb will probably need a bit more care then pebbled.
> 
> 
> Updates for ladies ordering midi juliet, I asked Marco and he replied:
> As far as Midi Juliet your order would be the 6th, if we reach 8 it will be possible to apply a 20% off.


@starsong Hmmm we need to recruit 2 more Midi Juliets and then there is 20% off. I think midi Juliet is going to be a great bag. I am super excited to get mine in cobalt blue lamb with light fuchsia lining and silver HW. Marco selected the lining and the HW.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> The lamb leather is a good choice for the Calista so is the pebbled both of those would work. I think the Sabrina midi in nappa is also a great choice. Did you take a look at the latest leather inventory that was  posted earlier this week. I have requested an updated list but this was posted by Designing style. If it says OK there is enough for a bag if it says SLG there is enough for a Small Leather Good.
> 
> .


Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I did look at the inventory and selected a few options. 



starsong said:


> Both lamb and Pebbled leather would be great for calista. Pebbled is very durable, I have been using my light pearl pebbled grey Selene and it still looks brand new. I'm not especially careful with my bags.
> Lamb will probably need a bit more care then pebbled.
> 
> 
> Updates for ladies ordering midi juliet, I asked Marco and he replied:
> As far as Midi Juliet your order would be the 6th, if we reach 8 it will be possible to apply a 20% off.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Would carmin nappa look better with indigo nappa or pebbled fuschia as a contrasting color?


Kylacove..Indigo!  But is there is still Carmin nappa????  I Love that color but thought it was gone..gone gone..


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Ok. The plum? Let me repost another picture that Marco sent me.  HTH!
> View attachment 4224068


you are killing me with these compare shots....


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Ok. The plum? Let me repost another picture that Marco sent me.  HTH!
> View attachment 4224068


dark plumb lamb makes my heart...bleat.  Im sorry I could not help it.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Ok. The plum? Let me repost another picture that Marco sent me.  HTH!
> View attachment 4224068


This Dark  Plum in Lamb is gorgeous.  I have it on my list.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> you are killing me with these compare shots....


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 





Coastal jewel said:


> dark plumb lamb makes my heart...bleat.  Im sorry I could not help it.


Just trying to be helpful... [emoji56]


----------



## pdxhb

eleanors36 said:


> My first MM bags: Minerva in pebbled olive and Modena in pebbled chocolate.
> So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223752
> View attachment 4223753


These are lovely! Wear them in good health!



thriftstorelife said:


> Hi ladies, im hoping some of you can help me. Im ording my first bag from Marco and need some help deciding on the right leather.  Ive been following this thread for months wanting to order and with the closing, its now or never! I know i want a full size Valerie as ill be using it daily for a work bag. I know black is a little boring, but i carry many different color handbags so i need my Valerie to go with anything and everything. I like my bags structured, i know pompei is best for this, but no black available. There is dark grey pompei as an option. My black options are verona, vachetta, nappa, and pebbled. Im open to hardware choices as i carry and wear all metals. Any advice would be so appreciated from you ladies who are experienced with the different leathers. Thanks



I'm a big fan of a grey bag for a neutral year-round work bag. The Pompei leather really is nice - durable and will keep its form, no question. That said, the vachetta would be my preference of these selections if you are set on a black bag in Valerie.



tenKrat said:


> Acid nappa Mia!
> 
> What color hardware?


I have an acid nappa bag with dark gunmetal hardware and love the combination. It's definitely more on the edgy side, though, because of the contrast. Maybe a second choice of silver for a different look overall.




SEWDimples said:


> Good Evening All. Do you think it would be possible for me to order a Sabrina bag? I have admired this brand recently and I never got a chance to place an order?


I hope you did email Marco! Sabrina is a beautiful style and I think you're still within the window to place an order.


----------



## SEWDimples

pdxhb said:


> These are lovely! Wear them in good health!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of a grey bag for a neutral year-round work bag. The Pompei leather really is nice - durable and will keep its form, no question. That said, the vachetta would be my preference of these selections if you are set on a black bag in Valerie.
> 
> 
> I have an acid nappa bag with dark gunmetal hardware and love the combination. It's definitely more on the edgy side, though, because of the contrast. Maybe a second choice of silver for a different look overall.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you did email Marco! Sabrina is a beautiful style and I think you're still within the window to place an order.


Yes, I sent my order for both bags this evening. I hope I'm able to purchase them both. Do you own any bags in Lamb leather? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## pdxhb

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I sent my order for both bags this evening. I hope I'm able to purchase them both. Do you own any bags in Lamb leather? If so, how do you like it?


I have two bags in lamb on order - it's a brand new/limited offering from Marco, so I didn't have the opportunity to purchase one sooner. That said, I am super excited - my lamb order includes a Midi Sabrina in dark plum and a Penelope in tan.


----------



## SEWDimples

pdxhb said:


> I have two bags in lamb on order - it's a brand new/limited offering from Marco, so I didn't have the opportunity to purchase one sooner. That said, I am super excited - my lamb order includes a Midi Sabrina in dark plum and a Penelope in tan.


Great! Thanks for the feedback. Is their an extra charge for lamb leather? Or is it priced slightly higher than other leathers?


----------



## Coastal jewel

So... if there are 6 midi Juliet’s and 8 needed for 20 percent off... is anyone else “in”.  I am thinking that there will only be that number bags in the world... hmmm.  I’m almost over fence.


----------



## pdxhb

SEWDimples said:


> Great! Thanks for the feedback. Is their an extra charge for lamb leather? Or is it priced slightly higher than other leathers?


Generally lamb is a much more expensive leather but this offer is pricing it on par with the Merinos leather.


----------



## SEWDimples

pdxhb said:


> Generally lamb is a much more expensive leather but this offer is pricing it on par with the Merinos leather.


Thank you. I like the Cobalt Blue or Dark Plum in Lamb for the Calista and I like Tangerine or Indigo in Nappa leather for Sabrina midi.


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> @starsong Hmmm we need to recruit 2 more Midi Juliets and then there is 20% off. I think midi Juliet is going to be a great bag. I am super excited to get mine in cobalt blue lamb with light fuchsia lining and silver HW. Marco selected the lining and the HW.



The Cobalt blue lamb will be stunning with the fuchsia and silver hardware for sure. I think midi Juliet will be a perfect every day bag for day to night.


----------



## starsong

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you. I like the Cobalt Blue or Dark Plum in Lamb for the Calista and I like Tangerine or Indigo in Nappa leather for Sabrina midi.



All beautiful choices. Is tangerine or indigo still available though as they are not on the list? I think gunmetal hardware will go beautifully with either


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Vink, isn’t the Angelica Messenger your idea?



I request Marco to remove the handles entirely and put the strap on the Arianna style. But it’s him who calls it “Angelica messenger” first. Why?


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> @starsong Hmmm we need to recruit 2 more Midi Juliets and then there is 20% off. I think midi Juliet is going to be a great bag. I am super excited to get mine in cobalt blue lamb with light fuchsia lining and silver HW. Marco selected the lining and the HW.



What’s the dimension of midi Juliet?


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> I have an acid nappa bag with dark gunmetal hardware and love the combination.


What?!  Did I miss your reveal post?  What style is your acid nappa bag?


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> What’s the dimension of midi Juliet?


----------



## MissSeptember

I'm really enjoying to read all your posts even if I haven't planned to order anything more. I'm only waiting for a Penelope Midi in black Verona as my last bag  But with all the new ideas about an Angelica Messenger and Juliet Midi I started fantasizing about a Selene Mini Messenger, imagine that, it would be so cute and useful  I really wish Marco can continue somehow so we will see more of his designs and wonderful leathers in the future.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> Great! Thanks for the feedback. Is their an extra charge for lamb leather? Or is it priced slightly higher than other leathers?


Lamb is more expensive, typically about 40% more than other leathers, according to Marco.  But, he is giving a pretty good deal and pricing it on par with his merinos leather.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MissSeptember said:


> I'm really enjoying to read all your posts even if I haven't planned to order anything more. I'm only waiting for a Penelope Midi in black Verona as my last bag  But with all the new ideas about an Angelica Messenger and Juliet Midi I started fantasizing about a Selene Mini Messenger, imagine that, it would be so cute and useful  I really wish Marco can continue somehow so we will see more of his designs and wonderful leathers in the future.


I think @bonniekir has a Selene midi, no top straps just messenger strap. I remember seeing a picture a long time ago. I bet a mini would be adorable!


----------



## SEWDimples

starsong said:


> All beautiful choices. Is tangerine or indigo still available though as they are not on the list? I think gunmetal hardware will go beautifully with either


Thanks. I saw it on the list in a few posts back. Both had quantity of SLG. Does that mean he can only make small leather goods and not a bag?


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Generally lamb is a much more expensive leather but this offer is pricing it on par with the Merinos leather.


@pdxhb, you and I are on the same wavelength. I posted a reply with almost the exact wording.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks. I saw it on the list in a few posts back. Both had quantity of SLG. Does that mean he can only make small leather goods and not a bag?


Correct


----------



## SEWDimples

starsong said:


> All beautiful choices. Is tangerine or indigo still available though as they are not on the list? I think gunmetal hardware will go beautifully with either


Never mind my previous question. I found the answer on a previous post.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> I think @bonniekir has a Selene midi, no top straps just messenger strap. I remember seeing a picture a long time ago. I bet a mini would be adorable!



I do .. somewhere upstairs! I like it because the straps dont into the way ! 
You have a good memory [emoji1]


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> What’s the dimension of midi Juliet?


@clu0984 Here are the measurements for the midi Juliet
Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12


----------



## christinemliu

I have jumped the fence with my encore finale final curtain call order haha. 


mleleigh said:


> 2) MLELEIGH


3) CHRISTINEMLIU

Though after @starsong's post, I guess I am order #7? I asked Marco for the darker part of the cobalt blue washed lamb leather if possible, if not, I will go with river blue vacchetta probably.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> What?!  Did I miss your reveal post?  What style is your acid nappa bag?


It was a bit of a stealth reveal! I posted a few shots to compare Victoia to Selene Midi - the Acid Nappa Victoria bag came to me in a trade. Here and here are my photos. The original reveal shots are here.



tenKrat said:


> @pdxhb, you and I are on the same wavelength. I posted a reply with almost the exact wording.


So funny! Love it.


----------



## thedseer

I am on a staycation this week after some tough work deadlines and have gone back to bed each day after I get my son off to school so I can catch up on sleep. I am expecting a couple of packages today, but not until later. Someone knocked on the door a few minutes ago, but we are having renovations done and I assumed it was the contractor being polite, even though I told him he could just let himself in. When I didn't hear anyone come in and heard someone drive off, I went down to look and found a missed delivery attempt from USPS for a package from Italy. Darn! It is a happy surprise because I haven't received an email with tracking, and I get USPS Informed Delivery emails, and there were no packages scheduled for today. The good news is that because I am off work, I will drive first thing tomorrow to get my bag. The style, leather, and color - everything - are all a surprise to me.

I've also had a hard time deciding if I want to make one more order, so depending on what my surprise is, I may make a final, final order.


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you. I like the Cobalt Blue or Dark Plum in Lamb for the Calista and I like Tangerine or Indigo in Nappa leather for Sabrina midi.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, I sent my order for both bags this evening. I hope I'm able to purchase them both. Do you own any bags in Lamb leather? If so, how do you like it?


@bonniekir Bonnie has a number of bags in lamb from MM if I am not mistaken. She might be the best person to respond to this question. I have ordered a midi Juliet in cobalt lamb. Welcome to the group we are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I have two bags in lamb on order - it's a brand new/limited offering from Marco, so I didn't have the opportunity to purchase one sooner. That said, I am super excited - my lamb order includes a Midi Sabrina in dark plum and a Penelope in tan.


These sound gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## SEWDimples

The Cobalt Blue washed lamb is out of stock, but dark plum is still available. Can someone post pictures of. A bag made in lamb and dark plum?


----------



## pdxhb

...imagine my distraction for the work day: I went to the post office to pick up my MM boxes which just arrived yesterday and then had to run home, toss them into the house, and promptly run off to work. Ack! I took a few minutes to open the boxes and peek. I can’t wait to properly enjoy my new goodies.


----------



## coach943

SEWDimples said:


> The Cobalt Blue washed lamb is out of stock, but dark plum is still available. Can someone post pictures of. A bag made in lamb and dark plum?


It is a new leather. I don't think anyone has a bag made in the lamb leather as of yet.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> I have jumped the fence with my encore finale final curtain call order haha.
> 
> 3) CHRISTINEMLIU
> 
> Though after @starsong's post, I guess I am order #7? I asked Marco for the darker part of the cobalt blue washed lamb leather if possible, if not, I will go with river blue vacchetta probably.


Sorry, I didn't mention this is for the Juliet Midi. I actually will be going for one of the pebbled leathers but hopefully getting an accessory strap in a lamb leather so I have something with lamb!


----------



## Coastal jewel

SEWDimples said:


> The Cobalt Blue washed lamb is out of stock, but dark plum is still available. Can someone post pictures of. A bag made in lamb and dark plum?


New leather so there are no pics of finished bags..


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> These sound gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing them.


Do you think you will receive an updated inventory list today?


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Sorry, I didn't mention this is for the Juliet Midi. I actually will be going for one of the pebbled leathers but hopefully getting an accessory strap in a lamb leather so I have something with lamb!


 brilliant idea  what pebbled leather did you order?


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> brilliant idea  what pebbled leather did you order?


I told Marco I wanted a darker shade of blue and he suggested the two in the pic below. It wasn't on the last list so I didn't even know it was an option, I went with turquoise pebbled, silver hardware, cappuccino lining!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> ...imagine my distraction for the work day: I went to the post office to pick up my MM boxes which just arrived yesterday and then had to run home, toss them into the house, and promptly run off to work. Ack! I took a few minutes to open the boxes and peek. I can’t wait to properly enjoy my new goodies.


And now you are torturing us! [emoji23] 
Can't wait to see pics of your goodies!


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> Kylacove..Indigo!  But is there is still Carmin nappa????  I Love that color but thought it was gone..gone gone..


I think it is gone gone now. Marco said he only had enough for 1 bag when I ordered. I only got that because an earlier order was changed to another leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’m in ... Juliet midi


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m in ... Juliet midi


Awesome!! Which combo of leather and hardware did you choose?


----------



## SEWDimples

pdxhb said:


> I have two bags in lamb on order - it's a brand new/limited offering from Marco, so I didn't have the opportunity to purchase one sooner. That said, I am super excited - my lamb order includes a Midi Sabrina in dark plum and a Penelope in tan.


Nice. I think i’m Going to order Calista in Turquoise pebbled leather and look at Sabrina is lamb leather.


----------



## bonniekir

coach943 said:


> It is a new leather. I don't think anyone has a bag made in the lamb leather as of yet.



Not in these colours, but BE had both lamb and goat leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I just got confirm from MM that with my order and that of one of my  friends and fellow "MM Follower"  (who never figured out how to get on TPF) we are a GO with 20 % off on our Juliet Midi Purses.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> I just got confirm from MM that with my order and that of one of my  friends and fellow "MM Follower"  (who never figured out how to get on TPF) we are a GO with 20 % off on our Juliet Midi Purses.


Awesome!!!! Hope I get my invoice soon. 

This is a random question, but going through old blog posts on fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com, I saw it is possible to add an interior water bottle pocket. Would anyone who added one post a pic? I am just curious what it looks like. Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Awesome!!!! Hope I get my invoice soon.
> 
> This is a random question, but going through old blog posts on fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com, I saw it is possible to add an interior water bottle pocket. Would anyone who added one post a pic? I am just curious what it looks like. Thanks!


I don’t think anyone here has posted a picture of a water bottle pocket. I imagine it would have elastic at the top, like what you see on backpacks. You can ask Marco for a description.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the latest leather inventory from Marco as of this morning Oct 17th


lulu212121 said:


> Do you think you will receive an updated inventory list today?


I got an update but I am having difficulty posting it. Will get it done later this evening. I am in the USA.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Help me pick my last MM leather.  I've jumped the fence; now I just have to pick the leather and I need your help on my Juliet Midi.  My cyber purse friends who understand, who "get" it.  I have several MM bags and have tried quite a  few leathers..  My favorite is the merinos, lightweight, friendly, low maintenance.  Loved Africa because it just is so durable...  Pebbled.. Two of my favs are pebbled that I got on BST.. Daphne in navy Pebbled, and Angelica in Light grey pebbled.  One celeste Athene, and she's my casually fancy selene midi. (might be a little too high mainentance for me..)   One Green Verona just received.. think I'm in love with the leather.. seriously.  I've ordered two vachetta, and so far am batting 0 for 2... both sold; maybe it's the weight, the stiffness, the presence..  Anyway.. just not a good fit for me (Although a third is in the pipeline, a daphne in taupe, and I really think she will be he one that works..)   So the last purse is the Juliet Midi.  I've narrowed the choices down to all existing leathers.. Just kidding almost.  Heres the top 3 or four.
I've never had nappa...  I like the remaining nappa colors.  Nappa works but is Nappa the "right" leather for me?  Is it too stiff?  Would it be OK in this style?  Would I Like nappa if I don't like vachetta? 
Merinos  Not thrilled w remaining colors but caramel is safe, unassuming..  works.  
Pebbled.. More colors... Safe
Medium Grey Verona.. Ho hum but safe.. Dare say  what could I do to fancy it up???
Lamb...  Lots of Juliet Midis in Lamb... Tan lamb???



I guess what I'd like is to hear more about nappa and have someone chime in that might have grey verona or caramel nappa...


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> Here is the latest leather inventory from Marco as of this morning Oct 17th
> 
> I got an update but I am having difficulty posting it. Will get it done later this evening. I am in the USA.


That's great! I am in the USA, too.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Help me pick my last MM leather.  I've jumped the fence; now I just have to pick the leather and I need your help on my Juliet Midi.  My cyber purse friends who understand, who "get" it.  I have several MM bags and have tried quite a  few leathers..  My favorite is the merinos, lightweight, friendly, low maintenance.  Loved Africa because it just is so durable...  Pebbled.. Two of my favs are pebbled that I got on BST.. Daphne in navy Pebbled, and Angelica in Light grey pebbled.  One celeste Athene, and she's my casually fancy selene midi. (might be a little too high mainentance for me..)   One Green Verona just received.. think I'm in love with the leather.. seriously.  I've ordered two vachetta, and so far am batting 0 for 2... both sold; maybe it's the weight, the stiffness, the presence..  Anyway.. just not a good fit for me (Although a third is in the pipeline, a daphne in taupe, and I really think she will be he one that works..)   So the last purse is the Juliet Midi.  I've narrowed the choices down to all existing leathers.. Just kidding almost.  Heres the top 3 or four.
> I've never had nappa...  I like the remaining nappa colors.  Nappa works but is Nappa the "right" leather for me?  Is it too stiff?  Would it be OK in this style?  Would I Like nappa if I don't like vachetta?
> Merinos  Not thrilled w remaining colors but caramel is safe, unassuming..  works.
> Pebbled.. More colors... Safe
> Medium Grey Verona.. Ho hum but safe.. Dare say  what could I do to fancy it up???
> Lamb...  Lots of Juliet Midis in Lamb... Tan lamb???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what I'd like is to hear more about nappa and have someone chime in that might have grey verona or caramel nappa...



Nappa is lovely! I don’t have caramel but can speak to the leather. Very different overall feel and appearance than vachetta, so no worries there. It is not heavy amd has almost a silky feel with a luxe low-level sheen. Nice durability. 

On another front, if the dark blue verona is still available it is gorgeous - very lightweight and durable plus that particular color is stunning. Some ladies here have the grey verona and I recall it being a good neutral.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the leather inventory sent to me by Marco on Oct 17th


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Help me pick my last MM leather.  I've jumped the fence; now I just have to pick the leather and I need your help on my Juliet Midi.  My cyber purse friends who understand, who "get" it.  I have several MM bags and have tried quite a  few leathers..  My favorite is the merinos, lightweight, friendly, low maintenance.  Loved Africa because it just is so durable...  Pebbled.. Two of my favs are pebbled that I got on BST.. Daphne in navy Pebbled, and Angelica in Light grey pebbled.  One celeste Athene, and she's my casually fancy selene midi. (might be a little too high mainentance for me..)   One Green Verona just received.. think I'm in love with the leather.. seriously.  I've ordered two vachetta, and so far am batting 0 for 2... both sold; maybe it's the weight, the stiffness, the presence..  Anyway.. just not a good fit for me (Although a third is in the pipeline, a daphne in taupe, and I really think she will be he one that works..)   So the last purse is the Juliet Midi.  I've narrowed the choices down to all existing leathers.. Just kidding almost.  Heres the top 3 or four.
> I've never had nappa...  I like the remaining nappa colors.  Nappa works but is Nappa the "right" leather for me?  Is it too stiff?  Would it be OK in this style?  Would I Like nappa if I don't like vachetta?
> Merinos  Not thrilled w remaining colors but caramel is safe, unassuming..  works.
> Pebbled.. More colors... Safe
> Medium Grey Verona.. Ho hum but safe.. Dare say  what could I do to fancy it up???
> Lamb...  Lots of Juliet Midis in Lamb... Tan lamb???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what I'd like is to hear more about nappa and have someone chime in that might have grey verona or caramel nappa...


I think you will like nappa because it’s not as stiff as vacchetta. It’s more pliable and softer in the hand, but at the same time, it maintains structure more so than pebbled.

One idea: 
If you’re looking to fancy up a Midi Juliet in medium grey Verona, then maybe try color blocking it with black or dark blue Verona as the accent color, say on the sides of the bag and the handles.  

You could do the same in nappa; maybe black and white or off-white, or black and caramel, etc. 

Midi Juliet seems to be a style in which color blocking would work very well.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Help me pick my last MM leather.  I've jumped the fence; now I just have to pick the leather and I need your help on my Juliet Midi.  My cyber purse friends who understand, who "get" it.  I have several MM bags and have tried quite a  few leathers..  My favorite is the merinos, lightweight, friendly, low maintenance.  Loved Africa because it just is so durable...  Pebbled.. Two of my favs are pebbled that I got on BST.. Daphne in navy Pebbled, and Angelica in Light grey pebbled.  One celeste Athene, and she's my casually fancy selene midi. (might be a little too high mainentance for me..)   One Green Verona just received.. think I'm in love with the leather.. seriously.  I've ordered two vachetta, and so far am batting 0 for 2... both sold; maybe it's the weight, the stiffness, the presence..  Anyway.. just not a good fit for me (Although a third is in the pipeline, a daphne in taupe, and I really think she will be he one that works..)   So the last purse is the Juliet Midi.  I've narrowed the choices down to all existing leathers.. Just kidding almost.  Heres the top 3 or four.
> I've never had nappa...  I like the remaining nappa colors.  Nappa works but is Nappa the "right" leather for me?  Is it too stiff?  Would it be OK in this style?  Would I Like nappa if I don't like vachetta?
> Merinos  Not thrilled w remaining colors but caramel is safe, unassuming..  works.
> Pebbled.. More colors... Safe
> Medium Grey Verona.. Ho hum but safe.. Dare say  what could I do to fancy it up???
> Lamb...  Lots of Juliet Midis in Lamb... Tan lamb???
> 
> 
> 
> I guess what I'd like is to hear more about nappa and have someone chime in that might have grey verona or caramel nappa...



I’d guess you like slouchy or pliable leather? Juliet in such leather will be great! 

Nappa is pliable, although in my personal opinion, a bit less than Verona. But definitely more than Vacchetta. 

Lamb will give it a vintage look. So, if you are not into a well-worn look, don’t get it. 

Don’t get Merino if you’re not thrilled with the color. 

Pebble is fine. It’s a safe one. 

But if I were you, I’d go with Verona. You can spice it up with Nappa color-block. Can be a good contrast in term of both texture and color. [emoji4]


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> I’d guess you like slouchy or pliable leather? Juliet in such leather will be great!
> 
> Nappa is pliable, although in my personal opinion, a bit less than Verona. But definitely more than Vacchetta.
> 
> Lamb will give it a vintage look. So, if you are not into a well-worn look, don’t get it.
> 
> Don’t get Merino if you’re not thrilled with the color.
> 
> Pebble is fine. It’s a safe one.
> 
> But if I were you, I’d go with Verona. You can spice it up with Nappa color-block. Can be a good contrast in term of both texture and color. [emoji4]


I consider myself a MM novice compared to the other ladies here, but my little vote is with a couple others that since you really like Merinos and Verona, I would go with Verona and you could color block Verona if you don't want ho hum. Nappa feels like a softer vacchetta, and so for you, that would be a bit of a risk. Verona is such a unique leather, and this may be your last opportunity...


----------



## SEWDimples

tenKrat said:


> @pdxhb,
> 
> I love my Vans, too, which are the classic checkered slip-ons.  Mine are 11 years old. They look better when they’re a little beat up looking, IMO. (My red Converses need more breaking-in.  They’re too clean and neat.)
> 
> To give you an idea of what you can wear with Vans, it doesn’t have to be just jeans, shorts, and sweats. They look really good with casual dresses, like the ones from Gap or Zara. (These are my favorite stores to get easy, comfortable dresses.)
> 
> Mixing prints are fun as long as the colors complement each other. Peanuts print would spice things up!
> 
> Bag - Calista in tobacco Aquila matte
> View attachment 3874232


How do you like your Calista in Aquila Matte leather? I think I like this leather in the color Turquoise for the Calista. Your bag looks amazing.


----------



## scrpo83

All this update about available leathers are really testing my resolve in not ordering a new bag..


----------



## djfmn

scrpo83 said:


> All this update about available leathers are really testing my resolve in not ordering a new bag..


You can thank me for testing your resolve by asking Marco for an updated leather list!!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I think you will like nappa because it’s not as stiff as vacchetta. It’s more pliable and softer in the hand, but at the same time, it maintains structure more so than pebbled.
> 
> One idea:
> If you’re looking to fancy up a Midi Juliet in medium grey Verona, then maybe try color blocking it with black or dark blue Verona as the accent color, say on the sides of the bag and the handles.
> 
> You could do the same in nappa; maybe black and white or off-white, or black and caramel, etc.
> 
> Midi Juliet seems to be a style in which color blocking would work very well.



I have always thought Juliet would be great colorblocked! Same wavelength.


----------



## pdxhb

So....speaking of resolve. Mine is thin.
I emailed Marco with my finale final encore this really is it order today. I am selling a black bag that I had purchased in the hopes it would be a  workhorse but turned out not to suit me. The money will go to a Juliet (full size) in black pebbled with red lining, zippers, and stitching if Marco agrees it will work. Included in my order is a request for an extra wide crossbody strap. I realized how much the pebbled leather he sources is well above the quality I generally see, so the idea all came together.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> So....speaking of resolve. Mine is thin.
> I emailed Marco with my finale final encore this really is it order today. I am selling a black bag that I had purchased in the hopes it would be a  workhorse but turned out not to suit me. The money will go to a Juliet (full size) in black pebbled with red lining, zippers, and stitching if Marco agrees it will work. Included in my order is a request for an extra wide crossbody strap. I realized how much the pebbled leather he sources is well above the quality I generally see, so the idea all came together.


Wow. That will be gorgeous. You are right about the quality of MM pebbled. I didn’t really think much of it with my phoebe, but I’m loving it in a bigger bag, my black pebbled Victoria.


----------



## ajamy

Anyone else still waiting for orders from the beginning of September?  Sent my payment for a midi muse and a phoebe on the 8th, and haven’t heard anything since .  I’m now a bit worried my order might have got forgotten in the rush.


----------



## jaspearl

ajamy said:


> Anyone else still waiting for orders from the beginning of September?  Sent my payment for a midi muse and a phoebe on the 8th, and haven’t heard anything since .  I’m now a bit worried my order might have got forgotten in the rush.


I'm still waiting for my orders, i paid on the 11th Sept. 
I haven't really given it much thought coz i figured he must be very busy. 

I hope he didn't forget!


----------



## vink

I don’t think he forget. He said he’s now flooded with orders he doesn’t know if he should “laugh or cry” [emoji28] Maybe we’ll have to wait a bit. But if you really want to know, perhaps you can drop him an email asking how your order is doing and you hope he doesn’t forget. It’s ok to wonder.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ajamy said:


> View attachment 3594734
> View attachment 3594735
> 
> Aura in medium grey Verona, light gunmetal hardware.



I'm sitting on the floor drooling over this leather but comparing my beloved box bag with it:




I think it's so close to the one I have that a medium bag in it would cannibalize my usage of the one I already have in that color. 

So the other option would be to think about an Aphrodite in it because that would be way roomier and serve a different purpose.....  Hmmmm .....

And then about the tan lamb.... I have a small, medium and large bag in that cognac/tan shade so I just can't justify another bag in that color unless it was a little bag, like a Penelope with long Strap. Or a Phoebe. Although I have seven mini bags and don't use them often enough to justify an eighth. Arghhhh. Trying to come up with an order that is also a MINDFUL PURCHASE. 

The one hole I see is deep navy or dark brown. River vachetta baby. I have only that little tulipano inner bag in that color and it is SUCH a useful color. An aura just like Colette's on the blog, would rock, but I have too many small flaps including two blue ones. 
I think dark brown vachetta is still available as well? But I would go River instead, for sure. It's actually more versatile for me. I think a midi Juliet would be great and more roomy than the the little tulipano inner bag and not too heavy. Although I think gold hardware and river vachetta are a match made in heaven so an Aphrodite in river with gold hardware would be stunning. But too heavy? Not sure. Lenie, how much does it weigh?


----------



## christinemliu

Just paid. The Juliet Midi, after 20% off, is €279. That's not including shipping.

So bittersweet with this last encore finale final order. I didn't get my first MM until last year. And the addiction is real haha, because the quality, customization, and the absolute joy when using his bags is amazing. 

I hope either he doesn't close or reopens very soon.


----------



## Coastal jewel

jaspearl said:


> I'm still waiting for my orders, i paid on the 11th Sept.
> I haven't really given it much thought coz i figured he must be very busy.
> 
> I hope he didn't forget!



Waiting and I am ok with that..


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Just paid. The Juliet Midi, after 20% off, is €279. That's not including shipping.
> 
> So bittersweet with this last encore finale final order. I didn't get my first MM until last year. And the addiction is real haha, because the quality, customization, and the absolute joy when using his bags is amazing.
> 
> I hope either he doesn't close or reopens very soon.


Was that a standard midi Juliet's with no extras?


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm sitting on the floor drooling over this leather but comparing my beloved box bag with it:
> View attachment 4225444
> View attachment 4225445
> 
> 
> I think it's so close to the one I have that a medium bag in it would cannibalize my usage of the one I already have in that color.
> 
> So the other option would be to think about an Aphrodite in it because that would be way roomier and serve a different purpose.....  Hmmmm .....
> 
> And then about the tan lamb.... I have a small, medium and large bag in that cognac/tan shade so I just can't justify another bag in that color unless it was a little bag, like a Penelope with long Strap. Or a Phoebe. Although I have seven mini bags and don't use them often enough to justify an eighth. Arghhhh. Trying to come up with an order that is also a MINDFUL PURCHASE.
> 
> The one hole I see is deep navy or dark brown. River vachetta baby. I have only that little tulipano inner bag in that color and it is SUCH a useful color. An aura just like Colette's on the blog, would rock, but I have too many small flaps including two blue ones.
> I think dark brown vachetta is still available as well? But I would go River instead, for sure. It's actually more versatile for me. I think a midi Juliet would be great and more roomy than the the little tulipano inner bag and not too heavy. Although I think gold hardware and river vachetta are a match made in heaven so an Aphrodite in river with gold hardware would be stunning. But too heavy? Not sure. Lenie, how much does it weigh?


  That medium grey verona, post like that, is lovely, and not at all "boring"...    I Over think sometimes... Seriously?  Really!


----------



## BigTexy

That lamb leather is gorgeous and has me tempted to try either a Soulmate Midi in tan with black straps or a Diva in tan, both with gold hardware. Any thoughts on that style/leather combo? I was also considering doing the zipper pockets on the sides of the Soulmate like a few others have tried.
I've never ordered from MM before, and would like to in case it's my last chance, but I want to get it right


----------



## djfmn

BigTexy said:


> That lamb leather is gorgeous and has me tempted to try either a Soulmate Midi in tan with black straps or a Diva in tan, both with gold hardware. Any thoughts on that style/leather combo? I was also considering doing the zipper pockets on the sides of the Soulmate like a few others have tried.
> I've never ordered from MM before, and would like to in case it's my last chance, but I want to get it right


Welcome to the group. The lamb is gorgeous I have both the midi Soulmate and the Diva. The Diva is definitely a more casual bag than the midi Soulmate. The midi Soulmate is more versatile both casual and dressy in my opinion. When I am wanting a casual bag over the weekends I grab my Diva but when I am going out somewhere I take the midi Soulmate. Depends on your lifestyle but I use my midi Soulmate more often.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Our dear Marco has once again completed his advise on my selection...  He says.. My Dear Julie, while color block is interesting, I think I prefer one color on the smaller Juliet.  Then of course, he went through the list of *five* leathers in my possible column, and picked the grey verona (and that is what I'd just decided because  HBG posted the bomb Aura in Grey Verona...  )
*Juliet Midi w Medium Grey Verona with Dark Gunmetal and Purple lining...  *


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Was that a standard midi Juliet's with no extras?


The hardware and lining upgrade choices were still free as has been the case, and I mentioned the messenger strap to make sure and those were all included in that price. So turquoise pebbled, I didn't upgrade the hardware, just picked silver, cappuccino lining, and messenger strap, with that price.


----------



## BigTexy

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group. The lamb is gorgeous I have both the midi Soulmate and the Diva. The Diva is definitely a more casual bag than the midi Soulmate. The midi Soulmate is more versatile both casual and dressy in my opinion. When I am wanting a casual bag over the weekends I grab my Diva but when I am going out somewhere I take the midi Soulmate. Depends on your lifestyle but I use my midi Soulmate more often.


Thank you for your opinion! So the midi Soulmate doesn't feel too simple, if you know what I mean. While I don't think I will be dressing up either of these bags, I do want to look put together when I go out with the kids. Both of these styles would allow me to carry a bit more stuff without having a large tote. For some reason I felt that the Diva was a bit more 'dressy' than the Soulmate, but that could just be the tassels, lol. I love tassels!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Our dear Marco has once again completed his advise on my selection...  He says.. My Dear Julie, while color block is interesting, I think I prefer one color on the smaller Juliet.  Then of course, he went through the list of *five* leathers in my possible column, and picked the grey verona (and that is what I'd just decided because  HBG posted the bomb Aura in Grey Verona...  )
> *Juliet Midi w Medium Grey Verona with Dark Gunmetal and Purple lining...  *


This combo rocks. I love it.


----------



## christinemliu

BigTexy said:


> Thank you for your opinion! So the midi Soulmate doesn't feel too simple, if you know what I mean. While I don't think I will be dressing up either of these bags, I do want to look put together when I go out with the kids. Both of these styles would allow me to carry a bit more stuff without having a large tote. For some reason I felt that the Diva was a bit more 'dressy' than the Soulmate, but that could just be the tassels, lol. I love tassels!


I don't have a Diva but the Soulmate Midi has become one of my favorite bags. It hugs the body and it is so  easy to use. When out with my kids, I love the crossbody option. You will want to consider if you want the center zippered divider compartment, depends on what you carry. It's standard but you can request not having it. The zippers on the outside are cool but I have had no issues accessing my phone from the interior side slip pockets. Also, depending on your height or how you like your strap drop, you may want to request extending the shoulder straps.

Have fun planning! Then it's a lesson on patience while waiting for your creation to be made, at least for me it is.


----------



## thedseer

ajamy said:


> Anyone else still waiting for orders from the beginning of September?  Sent my payment for a midi muse and a phoebe on the 8th, and haven’t heard anything since .  I’m now a bit worried my order might have got forgotten in the rush.


I paid 9/5 and just had attempted delivery on my order yesterday - going to go pick it up from USPS in a bit. I didn't get tracking via email so it was a nice surprise. So yours is probably coming soon, but I'm sure you could email to ask.


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> Anyone else still waiting for orders from the beginning of September?  Sent my payment for a midi muse and a phoebe on the 8th, and haven’t heard anything since .  I’m now a bit worried my order might have got forgotten in the rush.


I'm still waiting for part of my summer sale order. I think you're ok. Hang in there. (Yes, it's hard to wait! At least it is for me. [emoji5] )


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm sitting on the floor drooling over this leather but comparing my beloved box bag with it:
> View attachment 4225444
> View attachment 4225445
> 
> 
> I think it's so close to the one I have that a medium bag in it would cannibalize my usage of the one I already have in that color.
> 
> So the other option would be to think about an Aphrodite in it because that would be way roomier and serve a different purpose.....  Hmmmm .....
> 
> And then about the tan lamb.... I have a small, medium and large bag in that cognac/tan shade so I just can't justify another bag in that color unless it was a little bag, like a Penelope with long Strap. Or a Phoebe. Although I have seven mini bags and don't use them often enough to justify an eighth. Arghhhh. Trying to come up with an order that is also a MINDFUL PURCHASE.
> 
> The one hole I see is deep navy or dark brown. River vachetta baby. I have only that little tulipano inner bag in that color and it is SUCH a useful color. An aura just like Colette's on the blog, would rock, but I have too many small flaps including two blue ones.
> I think dark brown vachetta is still available as well? But I would go River instead, for sure. It's actually more versatile for me. I think a midi Juliet would be great and more roomy than the the little tulipano inner bag and not too heavy. Although I think gold hardware and river vachetta are a match made in heaven so an Aphrodite in river with gold hardware would be stunning. But too heavy? Not sure. Lenie, how much does it weigh?


Your mind is quite the jumble right now. [emoji3]  I know the feeling all too well. Good luck deciding!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Our dear Marco has once again completed his advise on my selection...  He says.. My Dear Julie, while color block is interesting, I think I prefer one color on the smaller Juliet.  Then of course, he went through the list of *five* leathers in my possible column, and picked the grey verona (and that is what I'd just decided because  HBG posted the bomb Aura in Grey Verona...  )
> *Juliet Midi w Medium Grey Verona with Dark Gunmetal and Purple lining...  *


That sounds gorgeous! Congrats on your encore final finale order. [emoji7] [emoji3]


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Our dear Marco has once again completed his advise on my selection...  He says.. My Dear Julie, while color block is interesting, I think I prefer one color on the smaller Juliet.  Then of course, he went through the list of *five* leathers in my possible column, and picked the grey verona (and that is what I'd just decided because  HBG posted the bomb Aura in Grey Verona...  )
> *Juliet Midi w Medium Grey Verona with Dark Gunmetal and Purple lining...  *



This will be beautiful!!! The purple lining is one of my favorites - even though it's a darker color it does not make the inside of your bag impossible to see into.
I only passed over the Grey Verona because I already have other grey bags, not that it was easy to make myself focus and develop a selection, I promise. Gorgeous leather!


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Our dear Marco has once again completed his advise on my selection...  He says.. My Dear Julie, while color block is interesting, I think I prefer one color on the smaller Juliet.  Then of course, he went through the list of *five* leathers in my possible column, and picked the grey verona (and that is what I'd just decided because  HBG posted the bomb Aura in Grey Verona...  )
> *Juliet Midi w Medium Grey Verona with Dark Gunmetal and Purple lining...  *



The grey verona is simply just wonderful! I have it in the Cassandra and rhe colour looks alive! Wonderful choise!! [emoji106]


----------



## thedseer

Had anyone else received mystery orders yet? I have mine in hand now - preparing to unbox!


----------



## mleleigh

thedseer said:


> Had anyone else received mystery orders yet? I have mine in hand now - preparing to unbox!



Oooh exciting, can’t wait to see!


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> Had anyone else received mystery orders yet? I have mine in hand now - preparing to unbox!


Waiting for pics! [emoji41]


----------



## thedseer

Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.

That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.

I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Beautiful


----------



## 2cello

I think the Modena is his most marketable bag.  If he picked one style to mass market, it should be that one.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836


This is one gorgeous bag. Love the leather love the style. I think you might have got a one off leather as I have never seen or heard of this leather before seeing your bag. Enjoy it is fabulous. 
Lamb is an amazing looking leather and normally is priced at about 40% then the other leathers like merino etc. I am getting a midi Juliet in cobalt blue lamb. I think that the midi Juliet lends itself towards lamb leather. Marco is making midi Juliets for a number of ladies previously he only had a full size Juliet which was too big for me.


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> This is one gorgeous bag. Love the leather love the style. Enjoy it is fabulous. Lamb is an amazing looking leather and normally is priced at about 40% then the other leathers like merino etc. I am getting a midi Juliet in cobalt blue lamb. I think that the midi Juliet lends itself towards lamb leather. Marco is making midi Juliets for a number of ladies previously he only had a full size Juliet which was too big for me.


I was intrigued by the midi Juliet but would have to look at the measurements and compare to other bags I have. I haven't ordered much over the past couple of years since I started having kids - aside from my diaper bag, the only other bags that seem to get any love are bags that are functional for work and sometimes small crossbodies (like the Penelope messenger).


----------



## christinemliu

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836



Whoa, that is gorgeous!!! Beautiful.


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836


What a gorgeous, gorgeous color! [emoji7] It looks like you got a special leather too! Congrats and enjoy! [emoji253]


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836



Wow!  Stunning!  How are we ever going to live without MM?


----------



## djfmn

BigTexy said:


> That lamb leather is gorgeous and has me tempted to try either a Soulmate Midi in tan with black straps or a Diva in tan, both with gold hardware. Any thoughts on that style/leather combo? I was also considering doing the zipper pockets on the sides of the Soulmate like a few others have tried.
> I've never ordered from MM before, and would like to in case it's my last chance, but I want to get it right


I spoke to Marco about the mid Soulmate vs the Diva and he said the Midi Soulmate has more interior space and I am now quoting him "a bigger overall volume". His recommendation between the two is the midi Soulmate. He said both styles will work well with lamb the straps he indicated will be better in a matching calf. But as always if you prefer one style over the other go with what you like.


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836



Oh wow!this must be a very lmd leather!! Never seen it before! A lovely shade!! ..big congrats!


----------



## BigTexy

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco about the mid Soulmate vs the Diva and he said the Midi Soulmate has more interior space and I am now quoting him "a bigger overall volume". His recommendation between the two is the midi Soulmate. He said both styles will work well with lamb the straps he indicated will be better in a matching calf. But as always if you prefer one style over the other go with what you like.


Thank you so much for finding this out for me! I was afraid to bombard him with emails since he surely sounds busy [emoji4] . I will have to really think it over because both bags would be fab!


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836


Amazing. I just love this combination!!


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I was intrigued by the midi Juliet but would have to look at the measurements and compare to other bags I have. I haven't ordered much over the past couple of years since I started having kids - aside from my diaper bag, the only other bags that seem to get any love are bags that are functional for work and sometimes small crossbodies (like the Penelope messenger).


Here are the measurements for the midi Juliet.
Approximately Juliet Midi will have these measurements:

*Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*

*Price € 335,00*  (20% off because there are 8 orders this is a brand new bag just offered previously there was on the regular Juliet)

For your reference here are regular Juliet details:

Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


----------



## lulu212121

Can the Midi Juliet be made with Pebbled leather?


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> I don't have a Diva but the Soulmate Midi has become one of my favorite bags. It hugs the body and it is so  easy to use. When out with my kids, I love the crossbody option. You will want to consider if you want the center zippered divider compartment, depends on what you carry. It's standard but you can request not having it. The zippers on the outside are cool but I have had no issues accessing my phone from the interior side slip pockets. Also, depending on your height or how you like your strap drop, you may want to request extending the shoulder straps.
> 
> Have fun planning! Then it's a lesson on patience while waiting for your creation to be made, at least for me it is.


Hi! I’ve just ordered the soulmate midi and now just patiently waiting lol. Regarding the shoulder strap, can the standard length be worn over the shoulder comfortably? I’m regular sized I guess 157cm/60kg I don’t want to ask the strap to be lengthened if it fits but I don’t want to have to shove the strap up like the mulberry Bayswater.


----------



## Tankgirl

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi! I’ve just ordered the soulmate midi and now just patiently waiting lol. Regarding the shoulder strap, can the standard length be worn over the shoulder comfortably? I’m regular sized I guess 157cm/60kg I don’t want to ask the strap to be lengthened if it fits but I don’t want to have to shove the strap up like the mulberry Bayswater.



That depends on your build, on what works for you.  Many people get the Soulmate with an extended strap.  I did that once, but it was too long for me.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lulu212121 said:


> Can the Midi Juliet be made with Pebbled leather?


Yes... absolutely.


----------



## anitalilac

BigTexy said:


> Thank you so much for finding this out for me! I was afraid to bombard him with emails since he surely sounds busy [emoji4] . I will have to really think it over because both bags would be fab!


I'm a Diva , not a Soulmate.


----------



## dignatius

ajamy said:


> Anyone else still waiting for orders from the beginning of September?  Sent my payment for a midi muse and a phoebe on the 8th, and haven’t heard anything since .  I’m now a bit worried my order might have got forgotten in the rush.



I placed my order on Sept 7th and he shipped it out yesterday.   I know what you are going through as I was sweating it too!


----------



## christinemliu

Tankgirl said:


> That depends on your build, on what works for you.  Many people get the Soulmate with an extended strap.  I did that once, but it was too long for me.


I have tried both, I like the standard because it hugs close to my body, like a Soulmate, haha. But if you like it to hang lower, perhaps while wearing a thick winter coat, or, you like easier clearance for your crooked elbow when bending it to put on the bag, I would pay the small extra to extend the handles.

Ah, the drape...and the cute butterfly shape created by the folds at the top...


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> I have tried both, I like the standard because it hugs close to my body, like a Soulmate, haha. But if you like it to hang lower, perhaps while wearing a thick winter coat, or, you like easier clearance for your crooked elbow when bending it to put on the bag, I would pay the small extra to extend the handles.
> 
> Ah, the drape...and the cute butterfly shape created by the folds at the top...


Thank you both I might just leave it alone I don’t want it to hang too low.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> How do you like your Calista in Aquila Matte leather? I think I like this leather in the color Turquoise for the Calista. Your bag looks amazing.


Thanks, I love it. Aquila matte leather is unique. It has quite a different texture and feel; it feels very slightly powdery-like when brand new. The feeling disappeared on my bag after using it a while. One person said the texture felt rubbery to her. It’s hard to describe the leather...Maybe others who have or had this leather will chime in. 

You’ll either love it or hate it. So, if you don’t want to take a chance on finding out which camp you’re in, then you should consider another type of leather.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836


That Modena is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## lulu212121

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes... absolutely.


Thanks! This thread moves so fast. I have a hard time searching to see if things were asked or posted so as to not repeat.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Can the Midi Juliet be made with Pebbled leather?


Yes it can be made with pebbled leather. I asked if it was suitable and Marco indicated it is.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Thank you both I might just leave it alone I don’t want it to hang too low.


I never lengthened the straps on my midi Soulmates and never had a problem. I used to live in a winter climate and wore very heavy coats and was still able to carry it without any problem. I thought the lengthened straps would make the bag hang too low for me.


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836


It's a beautiful bag!! The leather in your shot reminded me of my Prada Vitello Daino bag in bluette.  I was just conditioning this bag the other day.


----------



## SEWDimples

tenKrat said:


> Thanks, I love it. Aquila matte leather is unique. It has quite a different texture and feel; it feels very slightly powdery-like when brand new. The feeling disappeared on my bag after using it a while. One person said the texture felt rubbery to her. It’s hard to describe the leather...Maybe others who have or had this leather will chime in.
> 
> You’ll either love it or hate it. So, if you don’t want to take a chance on finding out which camp you’re in, then you should consider another type of leather.


Thanks for your honest feedback. I wanted to try a leather that is totally different than what I have in my current collection. I have a ton of Coach Pebbled leather. Your bag looks so good, plus I love the Turquoise color in Aquila Matte leather. I'm being very adventurous and buying bags in the Aquila Matte and Lamb leathers. I did a search and a lot of tpfers like the Aquila Matte leather. I did see one post that said you either love it or hate it. 

Also, I received my quote from Marco, but have not received an invoice to make a payment.


----------



## SEWDimples

bonniekir said:


> I must have recieved some of the last drk brown Aquila, but gosh this is plain gorgeous!! Love the variations in the leather, and for sure it will become even better
> 
> View attachment 4205108
> 
> 
> The. Drk Orange is a very Earthy.. it is like the Orange one find in India.. lol.. and beyond smoothe!
> 
> View attachment 4205115
> 
> 
> And the grey? I got side tracked by Vink, so I took  her out to pet har a bit, but forgot to take a picture.. haha


Your bags are gorgeous. What leather type is the dark orange bag? TIA.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> Here is my mystery bag! So everything was a surprise - style, leather, color, hardware, lining. I just told Marco what I already had, told him I wanted to try something new, told him I usually favored blues and neutrals but was open to anything, and left the rest up to him.
> 
> That said, I present my Modena with silver hardware and lilac lining in Prussian Blue Africa RT! I'm intrigued by the leather, because it definitely reminds me of the texture of my other Africa bags, but it's not metallic (at least it doesn't look metallic to me - maybe a subtle shimmer? Will have to take it outside). Plus I didn't think there was any  Africa left. Is this a one off leather perhaps, or is this a color/leather I missed? I've been a little out of the loop for about 2 years. The leather is nice and smooshy and I love how hard wearing my other Africa bags are, so I'm sure this will be great. The color reminds me of the dark turquoise (?) Midi Selene I used to have. The Modena is not a style I have really paid attention to, but it seems like the perfect size for work. I also only have one other with fun lining,so I'm digging the lilac.
> 
> I'm torn on whether or not to order a final final bag. My money tree has been pretty bare BUT I've done a really good job of closet cleaning/selling this week so I have the funds now for another. Thinking about a Minerva Midi in Verona. I also love the look of the lamb but can't decide what bag I would want in it...or maybe something small like a Penelope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4225833
> View attachment 4225835
> View attachment 4225836



Gorgeous bag! I think Marco did it right for you!


----------



## thedseer

For those of you who have Verona, how would you describe it? Do you think it would be a good choice for a Minerva Midi? If I can swing two more bags, I think I would like a Minerva Midi in Verona and either a Midi Juliet or Penelope Messenger in lamb. I will probably place another order next week after I return from a work trip - will give me plenty of time to think things over, and then I can see what's still available.


----------



## vink

SEWDimples said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. What leather type is the dark orange bag? TIA.



I believe it’s also an Aquila matte. [emoji4] 

This bag won’t stay the same forever. Aquila matte tends to develop texture and patina and it may hold deep scratches. Light scratches can be buffed out with finger rubbing. But it’s gorgeous and really has strong character. If you prefer your bag to stay the same, don’t get it. But if you love your bag to look well worn and has the story, it could be the right leather. It’s thick and chewy. One of my favorites.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> For those of you who have Verona, how would you describe it? Do you think it would be a good choice for a Minerva Midi? If I can swing two more bags, I think I would like a Minerva Midi in Verona and either a Midi Juliet or Penelope Messenger in lamb. I will probably place another order next week after I return from a work trip - will give me plenty of time to think things over, and then I can see what's still available.



Verona has deep texture and very pliable. It won’t hold structure. It’s hard to get scratches and I think it’s very durable. No corner wear on mine. The color is saturate and hold true to photo. What you see s what you get. If you like a slouchy bag with deep texture in the leather, you’ll like it. It’s not too heavy. I think it’s lighter than pebble, but have no idea about it compare to other. I think it’ll be a good choice for Minerva midi. [emoji4] I like to see that bag slouch. [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

vink said:


> I believe it’s also an Aquila matte. [emoji4]
> 
> This bag won’t stay the same forever. Aquila matte tends to develop texture and patina and it may hold deep scratches. Light scratches can be buffed out with finger rubbing. But it’s gorgeous and really has strong character. If you prefer your bag to stay the same, don’t get it. But if you love your bag to look well worn and has the story, it could be the right leather. It’s thick and chewy. One of my favorites.


Hi @vink. I appreciate your feedback.I really want to give it a try. I do not have any leather similar to this type. Also, I have a large bag collection, so I'm not sure it would get enough use to change drastically. I love the Turquoise color and the shape of the Calista bag.

I believe that Dark Orange bag is gorgeous.


----------



## vink

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @vink. I appreciate your feedback.I really want to give it a try. I do not have any leather similar to this type. Also, I have a large bag collection, so I'm not sure it would get enough use to change drastically. I love the Turquoise color and the shape of the Calista bag.
> 
> I believe that Dark Orange bag is gorgeous.



Give it a try then. [emoji4] I Love mine. But to tell you the truth, it’s not for everyone. It’s either love it or hate it. There’s no middle ground for this leather. Some people said it’s too dry. For me, I think that’s the ground for it to develop the character. A Calista in this leather will drape beautifully.


----------



## SEWDimples

vink said:


> Give it a try then. [emoji4] I Love mine. But to tell you the truth, it’s not for everyone. It’s either love it or hate it. There’s no middle ground for this leather. Some people said it’s too dry. For me, I think that’s the ground for it to develop the character. A Calista in this leather will drape beautifully.


I appreciate it. I saw pictures from @tenKrat with a Calista in Aquila matter leather and I love it. I wear similar comfy dresses and I think it would be a great addition to my collection. Also. I think the color is enough to make me really like it. I'm also trying a Sabrina Midi in Lamb. I'm so excited because these will be my first and possibly last Massaccesi bags.


----------



## SEWDimples

Quick question. I received my quote from Marco for my 2 bags and I provided him my Paypal Email address. How is payment made? Will he send me an invoice? I very pleased with his prices.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Usually mm says in the email, if the order is complete and acceptable, he will send invoice to complete order...  but maybe he only says that to me since I either so much!  I ok and I have a pay pal request for money that includes the order details.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coastal jewel said:


> Usually mm says in the email, if the order is complete and acceptable, he will send invoice to complete order...  but maybe he only says that to me since I either so much!  I ok and I have a pay pal request for money that includes the order details.


Thank you!


----------



## lenie

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm sitting on the floor drooling over this leather but comparing my beloved box bag with it:
> View attachment 4225444
> View attachment 4225445
> 
> 
> I think it's so close to the one I have that a medium bag in it would cannibalize my usage of the one I already have in that color.
> 
> So the other option would be to think about an Aphrodite in it because that would be way roomier and serve a different purpose.....  Hmmmm .....
> 
> And then about the tan lamb.... I have a small, medium and large bag in that cognac/tan shade so I just can't justify another bag in that color unless it was a little bag, like a Penelope with long Strap. Or a Phoebe. Although I have seven mini bags and don't use them often enough to justify an eighth. Arghhhh. Trying to come up with an order that is also a MINDFUL PURCHASE.
> 
> The one hole I see is deep navy or dark brown. River vachetta baby. I have only that little tulipano inner bag in that color and it is SUCH a useful color. An aura just like Colette's on the blog, would rock, but I have too many small flaps including two blue ones.
> I think dark brown vachetta is still available as well? But I would go River instead, for sure. It's actually more versatile for me. I think a midi Juliet would be great and more roomy than the the little tulipano inner bag and not too heavy. Although I think gold hardware and river vachetta are a match made in heaven so an Aphrodite in river with gold hardware would be stunning. But too heavy? Not sure. Lenie, how much does it weigh?



I don’t have a scale to weigh my regular Juliet in River blue vachetta.  I think a Midi Juliet would work well for you. Have you considered the Angelica Messenger that Vick created- that seems like it would be a good medium bag too.


----------



## bonniekir

SEWDimples said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. What leather type is the dark orange bag? TIA.



Orange Aquila!

Edit: spelling plus I adore this Orange!


----------



## bonniekir

thedseer said:


> For those of you who have Verona, how would you describe it? Do you think it would be a good choice for a Minerva Midi? If I can swing two more bags, I think I would like a Minerva Midi in Verona and either a Midi Juliet or Penelope Messenger in lamb. I will probably place another order next week after I return from a work trip - will give me plenty of time to think things over, and then I can see what's still available.



I am not the right person to respond, because I really like the two leathers! 

The Verona is a lighter bag ( somewhat a light version of the pebbled) plus slight inbuilt variations in the colours and ver hardy whereas allthough the lamb id hardy too , a bit more care re dirt needs to be taken and it is much softer than the Verona,

Your mentioned models would suit these leathertypes!


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Orange Aquila!
> 
> Edit: spelling plus I adore this Orange!



You have no idea how much trouble you got me in after you posted this orange of yours. You still owe me the gray. [emoji16]  

I really want to have this orange, but I’m out of bags to order. I don’t know what else I can put this leather in that it’ll fit and I’ll use it. I’m out of option. 

As for lambie, as much as I want one, can’t match her to anything in my head, too. Tough life.


----------



## ajamy

thedseer said:


> I paid 9/5 and just had attempted delivery on my order yesterday - going to go pick it up from USPS in a bit. I didn't get tracking via email so it was a nice surprise. So yours is probably coming soon, but I'm sure you could email to ask.





dignatius said:


> I placed my order on Sept 7th and he shipped it out yesterday.   I know what you are going through as I was sweating it too!



Thank you for your updates, the dates are getting nearer to mine, so hopefully soon I'll get my parcel.  Looks like the workshop is still working through the early orders.  They must have been inundated!


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> Verona has deep texture and very pliable. It won’t hold structure. It’s hard to get scratches and I think it’s very durable. No corner wear on mine. The color is saturate and hold true to photo. What you see s what you get. If you like a slouchy bag with deep texture in the leather, you’ll like it. It’s not too heavy. I think it’s lighter than pebble, but have no idea about it compare to other. I think it’ll be a good choice for Minerva midi. [emoji4] I like to see that bag slouch. [emoji4]


The grey Verona Aura that HBG posted is mine, and I can confirm its a hard wearing leather - absolutely no marks at all, and I've found the grey colour tones with lots of others.  It's also held it's shape well.  The flap and strap have become more supple but it's kept the boxy shape.  As so many people say its great for slouchy bags I'm thinking about a final verona midi theia, possibly in the dark beige, but haven't seen this colour on a real bag, only the pictures of the swatch.  Has anyone got one?


----------



## MissSeptember

ajamy said:


> The grey Verona Aura that HBG posted is mine, and I can confirm its a hard wearing leather - absolutely no marks at all, and I've found the grey colour tones with lots of others.  It's also held it's shape well.  The flap and strap have become more supple but it's kept the boxy shape.  As so many people say its great for slouchy bags I'm thinking about a final verona midi theia, possibly in the dark beige, but haven't seen this colour on a real bag, only the pictures of the swatch.  Has anyone got one?



I got a dark beige Penelope Midi and I love the colour and the leather! It's not very dark or light, like a medium beige maybe, and very versatile.This picture shows the colour quite accurately, maybe it's just a little bit lighter in reality


----------



## ajamy

Thank you!!


MissSeptember said:


> I got a dark beige Penelope Midi and I love the colour and the leather! It's not very dark or light, like a medium beige maybe, and very versatile.This picture shows the colour quite accurately, maybe it's just a little bit lighter in reality
> View attachment 4226639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @vink. I appreciate your feedback.I really want to give it a try. I do not have any leather similar to this type. Also, I have a large bag collection, so I'm not sure it would get enough use to change drastically. I love the Turquoise color and the shape of the Calista bag.



The turquoise color is really pretty I also love that leather.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @vink. I appreciate your feedback.I really want to give it a try. I do not have any leather similar to this type. Also, I have a large bag collection, so I'm not sure it would get enough use to change drastically. I love the Turquoise color and the shape of the Calista bag.
> 
> I believe that Dark Orange bag is gorgeous.


The orange bag I think you are referring to was posted by Bonniekir and I believe it is a Victoria. I am in love with that bag. Beautiful leather and lovely style. If Marco had made a midi Victoria I would definitely bought one. In fact I asked him before he introduced the fall bags if he was planning a midi Victoria and he said he was. Unfortunately because of the closing he did not. He has done a midi Juliet as a special though which I asked him if we had enough orders he would make.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> The orange bag I think you are referring to was posted by Bonniekir and I believe it is a Victoria. I am in love with that bag. Beautiful leather and lovely style. If Marco had made a midi Victoria I would definitely bought one. In fact I asked him before he introduced the fall bags if he was planning a midi Victoria and he said he was. Unfortunately because of the closing he did not. He has done a midi Juliet as a special though which I asked him if we had enough orders he would make.


I would have definitely gotten a Midi Victoria if he had made it. It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> You have no idea how much trouble you got me in after you posted this orange of yours. You still owe me the gray. [emoji16]
> 
> I really want to have this orange, but I’m out of bags to order. I don’t know what else I can put this leather in that it’ll fit and I’ll use it. I’m out of option.
> 
> As for lambie, as much as I want one, can’t match her to anything in my head, too. Tough life.


I think you should join me in a midi Juliet lambie!!!!!!!


----------



## mleleigh

I added a flat exterior pocket to the back of the Juliet Midi. I figured that could be my cell phone pocket and then I could use the standard front zip pocket for small essentials - chapstick, altoids, etc.


----------



## thriftstorelife

I placed my Valerie order this morning, thank you to all of you who gave me your advice and opinions. This is a large purchase for me so i couldn't afford to get it wrong! I can't wait to see it


----------



## djfmn

thriftstorelife said:


> I placed my Valerie order this morning, thank you to all of you who gave me your advice and opinions. This is a large purchase for me so i couldn't afford to get it wrong! I can't wait to see it


Yay I think it will be fabulous. Such a lovely style. I can't wait for photos of your new bag when it arrives. Welcome to the group.


----------



## djfmn

MissSeptember said:


> I got a dark beige Penelope Midi and I love the colour and the leather! It's not very dark or light, like a medium beige maybe, and very versatile.This picture shows the colour quite accurately, maybe it's just a little bit lighter in reality
> View attachment 4226639


What a really pretty and versatile leather. Penny midi is such a great style.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Alright so I’m done,done, done! To my lead grey Penny Messenger order I added two penny midis, dark blue Verona with fuschia lining, and carmin Nappa with purple lining. I’m not a huge fan of nappa, but that color is gorgeous!  I hope I like it.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi friends,

Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff. 

I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff.
> 
> I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


I think this will be really helpful for him. I know everyone is trying to get in their final orders and are making lots of changes - because I changed my mind about 10 times. This will allow him to keep all these order details straight. From all the posting on tpf and all the discussion around bags and orders he must be absolutely swamped with emails and orders. Thanks Tenkrat for posting this.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff.
> 
> I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


Agreed! I did that as well. I let him know where I had changed my mind and what my final choices were. Then I double checked it with the invoice he sent. (Learned my lesson with Marina.)


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> Alright so I’m done,done, done! To my lead grey Penny Messenger order I added two penny midis, dark blue Verona with fuschia lining, and carmin Nappa with purple lining. I’m not a huge fan of nappa, but that color is gorgeous!  I hope I like it.



I hope you reveal the lead grey penny! I was close to ordering a flora in that; I already ordered a dark grey merinos Aphrodite though so I decided to be content with that. So I need to live vicariously through you!


----------



## msd_bags

I joined the midi Juliet club!! Ordered it yesterday in dark blue Verona, light gunmetal hardware and red lining!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I joined the midi Juliet club!! Ordered it yesterday in dark blue Verona, light gunmetal hardware and red lining!


Wow love the leather lining and hw you selected. It will be gorgeous. Welcome to the midi Juliet club.


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff.
> 
> I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


Agree. I also suggest put in your title your last name and items ordered. I got fast response and very few emails from him because everything is in the title.


----------



## SEWDimples

tenKrat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff.
> 
> I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


Hi @tenKrat. I did the same thing. It made the transaction very smooth. I just sent him the payment this evening.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I think you should join me in a midi Juliet lambie!!!!!!!



I really want to, but I think it could be too small for me. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> I joined the midi Juliet club!! Ordered it yesterday in dark blue Verona, light gunmetal hardware and red lining!


Lovely!  The dark blue Verona is one of my favorites, although I didn’t order any. I know I’ll regret it, briefly, when you post a reveal of your bag!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I really want to, but I think it could be too small for me. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


@vink, but it probably has just a bit larger capacity than your Little Valerie. You could use the Juliet Midi for the same kind of purpose that you use the Little Valerie. Just a different look!  

I’m just awful, enabling you like this.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @tenKrat. I did the same thing. It made the transaction very smooth. I just sent him the payment this evening.


Hi @SEWDimples!  Congratulations on your order. MM Squad members are strongly encouraged to post reveals of their goodies and share their impressions. Looking forward to hearing yours.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Agree. I also suggest put in your title your last name and items ordered. I got fast response and very few emails from him because everything is in the title.


Excellent suggestion.  I always put my last name in the email subject title somewhere, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Alright so I’m done,done, done! To my lead grey Penny Messenger order I added two penny midis, dark blue Verona with fuschia lining, and carmin Nappa with purple lining. I’m not a huge fan of nappa, but that color is gorgeous!  I hope I like it.


Purple on purple is chic!  I love my Penelope Midis in nappa, which is soft but amazingly durable.


----------



## tenKrat

thriftstorelife said:


> I placed my Valerie order this morning, thank you to all of you who gave me your advice and opinions. This is a large purchase for me so i couldn't afford to get it wrong! I can't wait to see it


I can’t wait to see what you chose!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> @vink, but it probably has just a bit larger capacity than your Little Valerie. You could use the Juliet Midi for the same kind of purpose that you use the Little Valerie. Just a different look!
> 
> I’m just awful, enabling you like this.



Oh...[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] No, you’re not. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m just back from a board game cafe today taking only my Paul and Joe Sister clutch with me and all day long, I wonder about your beautiful navy blue pebble Penelope. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

I don’t think I’ll get the Juliet midi since I order another Little Valerie in slouchy leather already. They’ll be too much alike. [emoji6]


However, I actually have 2 models stuck in the back of my mind, a Phoebe and now, a Penelope. [emoji848] 

I already have 4 WOC. I think the Phoebe will be too redundant. But man! I love the space it can offer. 

How’s the Penelope working as a day clutch? I’m thinking about getting one in pebble just for the durability. I now carry the minimum of a very thick full-size wallet, 2 mobile phones, and clunky car remote. Would be nice if it can fit a slim extra battery and cable chargers, too. What do you think about this model? [emoji4]


----------



## anabg

Still waiting for my bag. [emoji24]. I know he must be swamped but I want to see my beauty..


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Several of us have placed orders and made changes to leather, hardware, etc., or requested add-on features over the course of several days after initially placing them.  If so, when you have informed Marco of your FINAL choices, PLEASE EMAIL HIM AGAIN A FINAL CONFIRMATION of all your order details. By doing so, you will help Marco immensely in keeping all your order information straight. Final confirmation will reduce mistakes being made due to multiple email exchanges that may confuse Marco and his staff.
> 
> I sent Marco an email this morning confirming one last time all my order details because I anticipated possible confusion on his part. Marco was very grateful that I sent him a final summary.


Thanks for the prompt to do this - I went and checked our messages and realized one bag had not been accounted for / invoiced.  Hoping the leather is still available.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Uh ho... I did not get carmin but I love the color... do a i see a little penny in my future??


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thanks for the prompt to do this - I went and checked our messages and realized one bag had not been accounted for / invoiced.  Hoping the leather is still available.


Which one and what leather? Let me know and I will be able to get an answer for you.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi Everyone. I made my order for Calista and Sabrina Midi, but now I want a structured bag. Any recommendations, so I can place a final order. I like Pompei and Vachetta leathers. What leathers do you like for structured bag?

I interested in the Alexia, Muse, Aura, Zhoe Legend and Mia.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi Everyone. I made my order for Calista and Sabrina Midi, but now I want a structured bag. Any recommendations, so I can place a final order. I like Pompei and Vachetta leathers. What leathers do you like for structured bag?


I have a number of bags in pompei but none in vachetta. I happen to love pompei. @tenKrat has both leathers. When it comes to structured I have all 3 different size Zhoe's and I love all of them. I also have 2 Auras another structured bag that I love. I just ordered a MIA which I think is a mix of the Zhoe style and the Aura so I cannot comment on it yet. I also have Angelicas which depending on which leather you choose can be structured this is a medium size bag whereas the Zhoes and Auras are smaller bags. I also have a Daphne and I would think in a pompei or Vachetta could be structured as well. I also have a Little Muse in pompei and that is structured because of the pompei leather and is a fun bag. Another structured bag I have is a Little Tulipano and that is pompei and is structured. I personally love the Little Tulipano and the Tulipano style in general such a great bag. I just ordered a Midi Alexia and that bag needs a structured leather based on the style. Oh boy there is so much to choose from. I am sure the other ladies will post their opinions as well.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I have a number of bags in pompei but none in vachetta. I happen to love pompei. @tenKrat has both leathers. When it comes to structured I have all 3 different size Zhoe's and I love all of them. I also have 2 Auras another structured bag that I love. I just ordered a MIA which I think is a mix of the Zhoe style and the Aura so I cannot comment on it yet. I also have Angelicas which depending on which leather you choose can be structured this is a medium size bag whereas the Zhoes and Auras are smaller bags. I also have a Daphne and I would think in a pompei or Vachetta could be structured as well. I also have a Little Muse in pompei and that is structured because of the pompei leather and is a fun bag. Another structured bag I have is a Little Tulipano and that is pompei and is structured. I personally love the Little Tulipano and the Tulipano style in general such a great bag. I just ordered a Midi Alexia and that bag needs a structured leather based on the style. Oh boy there is so much to choose from. I am sure the other ladies will post their opinions as well.


Hi @djfmn! Thanks for your feedback. I'm so torn. The Tulipano. Is it there an inside and outside compartment?


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Which one and what leather? Let me know and I will be able to get an answer for you.


  Thank you!!
I’m hoping my order for a Sabrina midi in Dark Plum Lamb with dark gunmetal HW, wide strap, and cappucino lining will be available.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @djfmn! Thanks for your feedback. I'm so torn. The Tulipano. Is it there an inside and outside compartment?


It is two bags an inner bag and an outer bag. Some ladies have just bought the inner bag. I have 2 Little Tulipanos both in Pompei. I did not ask for the add of lining in my inner bag because Marco said that makes it heavier and I did not want that. I did get a slip pocket in my inner bag and I also have the edges painted as I am not crazy about the unfinished look of unpainted edges - its all about taste and what you like. I love the 2 bags because I slip my phone and various things between the two bags which gives me easy access. It is one of the most fun designed. You can get them with two colors. I have 3 of them 2 in pompei leather single color and one I traded a bag for in Diamond leather which I thought I would never like but I love. That is a two colored bag. The pompei leather Little Tulipanos one is in amethyst and the other is in Sugar Cane shimmer both are stunning. This is the amethyst one and the sugar cane pompei blue one. I do not have a  photo of the diamond leather one. I will try and take some photos this weekend and size them to be able to post on


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> It is two bags an inner bag and an outer bag. Some ladies have just bought the inner bag. I have 2 Little Tulipanos both in Pompei. I did not ask for the add of lining in my inner bag because Marco said that makes it heavier and I did not want that. I did get a slip pocket in my inner bag and I also have the edges painted as I am not crazy about the unfinished look of unpainted edges - its all about taste and what you like. I love the 2 bags because I slip my phone and various things between the two bags which gives me easy access. It is one of the most fun designed. You can get them with two colors. I have 3 of them 2 in pompei leather single color and one I traded a bag for in Diamond leather which I thought I would never like but I love. That is a two colored bag. The pompei leather Little Tulipanos one is in amethyst and the other is in Sugar Cane shimmer both are stunning. This is the amethyst one and the sugar cane pompei blue one. I do not have a  photo of the diamond leather one. I will try and take some photos this weekend and size them to be able to post on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228026
> View attachment 4228030


Thanks for the feedback and pictures. It is really cute. The Amethyst is color beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!
> I’m hoping my order for a Sabrina midi in Dark Plum Lamb with dark gunmetal HW, wide strap, and cappucino lining will be available.


Just spoke to Marco he has dark plum lamb for a midi Sabrina.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback and pictures. It is really cute. The Amethyst is color beautiful.


Amethyst is stunning not sure there is any left though.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Just spoke to Marco he has dark plum lamb for a midi Sabrina.


Yay! 
Thank you. I sent an email order summary with that bag listed / requesting an invoice, so we should be covered.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> How’s the Penelope working as a day clutch? I’m thinking about getting one in pebble just for the durability. I now carry the minimum of a very thick full-size wallet, 2 mobile phones, and clunky car remote. Would be nice if it can fit a slim extra battery and cable chargers, too. What do you think about this model? [emoji4]


Poor Penelope will not be able to fit all that, @vink!  But Juliet Midi would.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Poor Penelope will not be able to fit all that, @vink!  But Juliet Midi would.


LOL


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Still waiting for my bag. [emoji24]. I know he must be swamped but I want to see my beauty..


Om...........Om...........Om.............


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> Hi Everyone. I made my order for Calista and Sabrina Midi, but now I want a structured bag. Any recommendations, so I can place a final order. I like Pompei and Vachetta leathers. What leathers do you like for structured bag?
> 
> I interested in the Alexia, Muse, Aura, Zhoe Legend and Mia.


I like vacchetta and Pompei best for structured bags, most definitely.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Amethyst is stunning not sure there is any left though.


I checked the leather list form 10/17 and it is not available for bags. Does anyone have samples of the remaining Pompei colors?



tenKrat said:


> I like vacchetta and Pompei best for structured bags, most definitely.


Thanks! I like them both, especially the Vacchetta in River Blue. I would like to see Pompei in Dark Green, Terracotta and Tuscon Brown and Glitter Pompei Silver and Platinum.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> I interested in the Alexia, Muse, Aura, Zhoe Legend and Mia.


I have the Alexia and Alexia Midi in Pompei; best leather for that style.  Oh, and I have one in vacchetta, too. Very nice as well. 

I have Auras in vacchetta and merinos. The vacchetta one is my favorite. Merinos is fine, but it doesn’t give Aura the sharp lines that vacchetta does.

My Zhoe Legend is also in vacchetta.  I had one in merinos, but to me, the leather wasn’t quite right for a structured bag.

I do not have a Muse or a Mia.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I checked the leather list form 10/17 and it is not available for bags. Does anyone have samples of the remaining Pompei colors?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like them both, especially the Vacchetta in River Blue. I would like to see Pompei in Dark Green, Terracotta and Tuscon Brown and Glitter Pompei Silver and Platinum.



I will try and take some photos tomorrow in the light of the pompei samples I have.


----------



## Coastal jewel

MIA is a smaller bag so may be perfect for vachetta if[emoji30]weight would be an issue.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I joined the midi Juliet club!! Ordered it yesterday in dark blue Verona, light gunmetal hardware and red lining!


That sounds so pretty!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> MIA is a smaller bag so may be perfect for vachetta if[emoji30]weight would be an issue.


I am getting a MIA in acid nappa Marco's recommendation. His words "I think Mia is perfect for acid nappa a great statement bag in that leather". He knows each and everyone of his many customers so well. Our likes and dislikes and his recommendations have been spot on in my experience.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Poor Penelope will not be able to fit all that, @vink!  But Juliet Midi would.



How much can it fit? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Perhaps I may willing to downsize. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anitalilac

tenKrat said:


> Poor Penelope will not be able to fit all that, @vink!  But Juliet Midi would.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> How much can it fit? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Perhaps I may willing to downsize. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I have put in a full size wallet, cell, keys, and lipstick in my Penelopes and it fits with some space to spare.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I will try and take some photos tomorrow in the light of the pompei samples I have.


Thanks @djfmn. I would like to purchase a structured bag and I want to use this leather if possible. I'll look at Nappa as well.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I have put in a full size wallet, cell, keys, and lipstick in my Penelopes and it fits with some space to spare.



Thanks! Can I fit an iPhone upright in it?


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> LOL



Did Marco have leather for your last, finale encore order?


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Thanks! Can I fit an iPhone upright in it?


If it's the regular (smaller) size, I would think so. I can put in my Samsung s7 upright with room to spare.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> How much can it fit? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Perhaps I may willing to downsize. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Watch my review on YouTube. 
Less than half the stuff you wanted to cram in!


----------



## carterazo

@SEWDimples  here are two pictures with nappa octane, a color still on the list.


----------



## SEWDimples

Thanks @carterazo! I purchased the Calista in the Aquila Matte Turquoise color. Nappa Octane is too similar.  I'll have to find something else.


----------



## tenKrat

Putting this out there for anyone who is considering a Mia...

My encore order is a Mia. There were two major issues with the style that prevented me from ordering it previously:  1) No top zipper closure; without a zipper, the open extended sides make it easier for smaller items to fall out of the bag should it fall on its side or overturn; and, 2) I do not like the strap attachments on the flap by the top handle. It makes for awkward handling when getting things out of the bag. 

Marco said he can make the changes I requested. I can get a top zipper closure underneath the flap. And, the strap attachments can be relocated to the interior sides, just like on the Zhoe Legend. 

Here are pics of the Mia and my Zhoe Legend that show how the long strap will now attach.  It should be easier to get in and out of the Mia when I wear it on the shoulder. 

MIA





ZHOE LEGEND - attachment for long strap on the Mia will look like this on the interior sides. Also, the top zipper closure will be the same under the flap, as shown below, on my revised Mia. Marco asked if I wanted to keep the rings (original strap attachment) by the top handle, and I said no. 




With these changes, I will finally have the classic small black handbag with a top handle and optional long strap that is perfect for me in the Mia.  I chose black vacchetta, red lining, and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## thedseer

So I am all over the place with my final final order and am now thinking about a little tulipano since they are fun bags and I could order a second outer shell to switch things up. Are the only leathers that work with this (without adding backing) Vachetta, pompei, glitter pompei, and diamond? Nothing's really jumping out at me as a combo that might work well together.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Putting this out there for anyone who is considering a Mia...
> 
> My encore order is a Mia. There were two major issues with the style that prevented me from ordering it previously:  1) No top zipper closure; without a zipper, the open extended sides make it easier for smaller items to fall out of the bag should it fall on its side or overturn; and, 2) I do not like the strap attachments on the flap by the top handle. It makes for awkward handling when getting things out of the bag.
> 
> Marco said he can make the changes I requested. I can get a top zipper closure underneath the flap. And, the strap attachments can be relocated to the interior sides, just like on the Zhoe Legend.
> 
> Here are pics of the Mia and my Zhoe Legend that show how the long strap will now attach.  It should be easier to get in and out of the Mia when I wear it on the shoulder.
> 
> MIA
> 
> View attachment 4228302
> 
> 
> 
> ZHOE LEGEND - attachment for long strap on the Mia will look like this on the interior sides. Also, the top zipper closure will be the same under the flap, as shown below, on my revised Mia. Marco asked if I wanted to keep the rings (original strap attachment) by the top handle, and I said no.
> 
> View attachment 4228303
> 
> 
> With these changes, I will finally have the classic small black handbag with a top handle and optional long strap that is perfect for me in the Mia.  I chose black vacchetta, red lining, and dark gunmetal hardware.



I always learn a lot from you, TenKrat — and that was before your enormously helpful YouTube videos.  

P.S. I’m looking forward to getting a Zhoe Legend soon.


----------



## starsong

SEWDimples said:


> I checked the leather list form 10/17 and it is not available for bags. Does anyone have samples of the remaining Pompei colors?
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like them both, especially the Vacchetta in River Blue. I would like to see Pompei in Dark Green, Terracotta and Tuscon Brown and Glitter Pompei Silver and Platinum.



Here are some swatches that Marco sent me. I was interested in the dark green pompei as well.
I ended up ordering my Rua Angelica in Silver glitter pompei. Silver glitter pompei looks almost exactly like my siler macbook air, but a little more bright.  I think its lovely.


----------



## SEWDimples

starsong said:


> Here are some swatches that Marco sent me. I was interested in the dark green pompei as well.
> I ended up ordering my Rua Angelica in Silver glitter pompei. Silver glitter pompei looks almost exactly like my siler macbook air, but a little more bright.  I think its lovely.


Thanks for the sample swatches @starsong. Dark Green Pompei is beautiful color. 
Do you have samples of Silver and Platinum Glitter Pompei?


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> So I am all over the place with my final final order and am now thinking about a little tulipano since they are fun bags and I could order a second outer shell to switch things up. Are the only leathers that work with this (without adding backing) Vachetta, pompei, glitter pompei, and diamond? Nothing's really jumping out at me as a combo that might work well together.


I have both my Little Tulipanos in a single color except for the Diamond which I got in a bag trade. The Diamond is in platinum and pewter. I love the mixed diamond. Having said that I really love my single color Little Tulipanos. I found the style so unusual and it looks great in a single color. Just an option although 2 colors are also fun.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Did Marco have leather for your last, finale encore order?


Yes!!
Dark plum is available for the Sabrina Midi I'm ordering! So glad.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I am getting a MIA in acid nappa Marco's recommendation. His words "I think Mia is perfect for acid nappa a great statement bag in that leather". He knows each and everyone of his many customers so well. Our likes and dislikes and his recommendations have been spot on in my experience.


Not 5 minutes before I read your post I was thinking how nice Mia would be in nappa. Can't wait to see how this turns out - it sounds absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## christinemliu

thedseer said:


> So I am all over the place with my final final order and am now thinking about a little tulipano since they are fun bags and I could order a second outer shell to switch things up. Are the only leathers that work with this (without adding backing) Vachetta, pompei, glitter pompei, and diamond? Nothing's really jumping out at me as a combo that might work well together.


When the Tulipano was announced, flat calf was also mentioned as a possible leather. You could also ask Marco about nappa, that seems like something that might work in a Tulipano, though that one wasn't mentioned.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Putting this out there for anyone who is considering a Mia...
> 
> My encore order is a Mia. There were two major issues with the style that prevented me from ordering it previously:  1) No top zipper closure; without a zipper, the open extended sides make it easier for smaller items to fall out of the bag should it fall on its side or overturn; and, 2) I do not like the strap attachments on the flap by the top handle. It makes for awkward handling when getting things out of the bag.
> 
> Marco said he can make the changes I requested. I can get a top zipper closure underneath the flap. And, the strap attachments can be relocated to the interior sides, just like on the Zhoe Legend.
> 
> Here are pics of the Mia and my Zhoe Legend that show how the long strap will now attach.  It should be easier to get in and out of the Mia when I wear it on the shoulder.
> 
> MIA
> 
> View attachment 4228302
> 
> 
> 
> ZHOE LEGEND - attachment for long strap on the Mia will look like this on the interior sides. Also, the top zipper closure will be the same under the flap, as shown below, on my revised Mia. Marco asked if I wanted to keep the rings (original strap attachment) by the top handle, and I said no.
> 
> View attachment 4228303
> 
> 
> With these changes, I will finally have the classic small black handbag with a top handle and optional long strap that is perfect for me in the Mia.  I chose black vacchetta, red lining, and dark gunmetal hardware.


Oh tenKrat... the quintessential enabler... those were my hangups with the Mia too... Would it be okay to ask you how much it cost after these additional modifications?

Oh man. It's past all the final, final, last, encore, finale..can I coin this a cliffhanger order?


----------



## Tankgirl

christinemliu said:


> Oh tenKrat... the quintessential enabler... those were my hangups with the Mia too... Would it be okay to ask you how much it cost after these additional modifications?
> 
> Oh man. It's past all the final, final, last, encore, finale..can I coin this a cliffhanger order?


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Not 5 minutes before I read your post I was thinking how nice Mia would be in nappa. Can't wait to see how this turns out - it sounds absolutely gorgeous.


I read about @tenKrat top zip and strap changes and I am definitely going to make the same changes. I think it will be such a great statement bag as Marco says it will.


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> I have both my Little Tulipanos in a single color except for the Diamond which I got in a bag trade. The Diamond is in platinum and pewter. I love the mixed diamond. Having said that I really love my single color Little Tulipanos. I found the style so unusual and it looks great in a single color. Just an option although 2 colors are also fun.


I really like single colors too. I was thinking of getting a solid neutral and then an extra outer shell either all in a second color or with the same neutral plus a second fun color so I could switch between the two outer shells. Maybe I will check to see if some of the leathers marked SLG can be used for part of a shell...or if he has anything else fun still available that's not enough for a full bag but enough for part of a shell.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Or overtime?  Sudden Death overtime.... The Mia with those changes??? Waiting for 10 K response too!!! oh ... dear....


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Oh tenKrat... the quintessential enabler... those were my hangups with the Mia too... Would it be okay to ask you how much it cost after these additional modifications?
> 
> Oh man. It's past all the final, final, last, encore, finale..can I coin this a cliffhanger order?


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> I really like single colors too. I was thinking of getting a solid neutral and then an extra outer shell either all in a second color or with the same neutral plus a second fun color so I could switch between the two outer shells. Maybe I will check to see if some of the leathers marked SLG can be used for part of a shell...or if he has anything else fun still available that's not enough for a full bag but enough for part of a shell.



What does SLG mean?


----------



## thedseer

Tankgirl said:


> What does SLG mean?


Small leather goods. In the leather list, there are some listed that say there is enough for an SLG only (not a full bag).


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> Small leather goods. In the leather list, there are some listed that say there is enough for an SLG only (not a full bag).



Thank you for that.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> What does SLG mean?


It means Small Leather Goods. Something like a Flora or Phoebe but not a full bag like a Selene or a Soulmate.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> I always learn a lot from you, TenKrat — and that was before your enormously helpful YouTube videos.
> 
> P.S. I’m looking forward to getting a Zhoe Legend soon.


@Tankgirl, thanks, I appreciate that!  Glad to be of some help.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Oh tenKrat... the quintessential enabler... those were my hangups with the Mia too... Would it be okay to ask you how much it cost after these additional modifications?
> 
> Oh man. It's past all the final, final, last, encore, finale..can I coin this a cliffhanger order?


LOL! 

Here is pricing information on Mia from Marco.

MIA price is
€ 320,00 in Nappa, Pebbled, Athene, Pompei
€ 330,00 in Merinos
€ 350,00 in Vacchetta

EXTRA for top zip closure is € 35,00
EXTRA to have strap attachments moved to the interior of the bag is € 25,00

I’m waiting for confirmation on whether 20% off applies, to be certain.


----------



## Bagmedic

Hard to follow the flurry of activity but is it too late to place an order?  I just find the leather hard to follow when looking at his website.  I see things on the available list but not shown on the website - besides the lamb which I believe if I read correctly is new.  Sad to see this line going away.  I just watched tenKrat's videos on YouTube and they looks like such quality bags!

I'm interested in 3 items but due to timing, may only order one.  I like the Calista, Minerva Midi and either Penelope or Penelope Midi.

Do you know if lamb is soft and think like the leather on Coach's quilted parkers?  I think that wouldn't be good.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Hard to follow the flurry of activity but is it too late to place an order?  I just find the leather hard to follow when looking at his website.  I see things on the available list but not shown on the website - besides the lamb which I believe if I read correctly is new.  Sad to see this line going away.  I just watched tenKrat's videos on YouTube and they looks like such quality bags!
> 
> I'm interested in 3 items but due to timing, may only order one.  I like the Calista, Minerva Midi and either Penelope or Penelope Midi.
> 
> Do you know if lamb is soft and think like the leather on Coach's quilted parkers?  I think that wouldn't be good.[/QUOTE
> Welcome to the group and no it is not too late to place an order. Marco is still taking orders. MM makes very high quality bags and I have along with many ladies on this forum bought bags from him for the last 10 years. The lamb according to what Marco told me is very soft and usually costs about 40% more than most the other leathers he stocks but is the same price now. His leathers come from Italian tanneries and are amazing. You won't be disappointed with any of his bags. It all depends on what styles you like and what suits your lifestyle.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Or overtime?  Sudden Death overtime.... The Mia with those changes??? Waiting for 10 K response too!!! oh ... dear....


That's awesome, I like that, sudden death overtime...with however many seconds (days MM is taking orders) ticking away and seeing how many baskets (bags) we can make (order)!!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

Bagmedic said:


> Hard to follow the flurry of activity but is it too late to place an order?  I just find the leather hard to follow when looking at his website.  I see things on the available list but not shown on the website - besides the lamb which I believe if I read correctly is new.  Sad to see this line going away.  I just watched tenKrat's videos on YouTube and they looks like such quality bags!
> 
> I'm interested in 3 items but due to timing, may only order one.  I like the Calista, Minerva Midi and either Penelope or Penelope Midi.
> 
> Do you know if lamb is soft and think like the leather on Coach's quilted parkers?  I think that wouldn't be good.


I'm with you, BM! I'm hoping to place a quickie order before it's too late. I'm thinking a Theia or Selene Zip Midi in an Athene if still available. ACK. Supposed to be on Ban Island BUT I could call this a Christmas present...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MooMooVT said:


> I'm with you, BM! I'm hoping to place a quickie order before it's too late. I'm thinking a Theia or Selene Zip Midi in an Athene if still available. ACK. Supposed to be on Ban Island BUT I could call this a Christmas present...


Some people have noted Athene leather is more susceptible to corner wear. Others haven’t  had this issue, just something to be aware of.


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> LOL!
> 
> Here is pricing information on Mia from Marco.
> 
> MIA price is
> € 320,00 in Nappa, Pebbled, Athene, Pompei
> € 330,00 in Merinos
> € 350,00 in Vacchetta
> 
> EXTRA for top zip closure is € 35,00
> EXTRA to have strap attachments moved to the interior of the bag is € 25,00
> 
> I’m waiting for confirmation on whether 20% off applies, to be certain.


Yes, 20% off applies to Mia as well as all other styles in any materials left in stock, per Marco.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> I'm with you, BM! I'm hoping to place a quickie order before it's too late. I'm thinking a Theia or Selene Zip Midi in an Athene if still available. ACK. Supposed to be on Ban Island BUT I could call this a Christmas present...


The last list of leathers showed that there is an athene leather in pink enough for a bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

Devyn Danielle said:


> Some people have noted Athene leather is more susceptible to corner wear. Others haven’t  had this issue, just something to be aware of.


Oh! Thanks for this. I love the look of the Athene. Anyone have any recommendations as to a nice leather with the Selene Zip Midi? This seems like it would look nice in a Verona. Though I am still considering the Athene... I don't usually love a "shine" to my bags but something about this leather is really appealing. TIA for any thoughts/recommendations!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Thanks for this. I love the look of the Athene. Anyone have any recommendations as to a nice leather with the Selene Zip Midi? This seems like it would look nice in a Verona. Though I am still considering the Athene... I don't usually love a "shine" to my bags but something about this leather is really appealing. TIA for any thoughts/recommendations!


Selene looks great in pretty much any leather. Verona is one of my personal favorites. It’s great for slouchy handbags, wears well, and   has nice color saturation and while it is textured, it’s not uniform like Pebbled. It  looks nice.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Thanks for this. I love the look of the Athene. Anyone have any recommendations as to a nice leather with the Selene Zip Midi? This seems like it would look nice in a Verona. Though I am still considering the Athene... I don't usually love a "shine" to my bags but something about this leather is really appealing. TIA for any thoughts/recommendations!


I think midi Selene zip looks nice in most of MMs leathers. It is a very forgiving style when it comes to leathers.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Thanks for this. I love the look of the Athene. Anyone have any recommendations as to a nice leather with the Selene Zip Midi? This seems like it would look nice in a Verona. Though I am still considering the Athene... I don't usually love a "shine" to my bags but something about this leather is really appealing. TIA for any thoughts/recommendations!


FYI Marco thinks Verona is one of the best leathers for the midi Selene zip.


----------



## bonniekir

Devyn Danielle said:


> Some people have noted Athene leather is more susceptible to corner wear. Others haven’t  had this issue, just something to be aware of.



Depends how much corner wear if you give the bag lotion more often. BE had a large variation in Athene leather and i often gave my bags a bagspa, so very little wear can be seen. On the other hand i like my bags to get this destressed look when worn [emoji6]


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> FYI Marco thinks Verona is one of the best leathers for the midi Selene zip.


Where do you view what Verona looks like?  I don't see that one listed on his website or is there somewhere else to view some of these.  This seems to be the hardest part of purchasing at the moment.  Do you just email Marco to see if what you want is still in stock or was there an updated list posted after 10/17?  Thanks so much tPFers!


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Oh! Thanks for this. I love the look of the Athene. Anyone have any recommendations as to a nice leather with the Selene Zip Midi? This seems like it would look nice in a Verona. Though I am still considering the Athene... I don't usually love a "shine" to my bags but something about this leather is really appealing. TIA for any thoughts/recommendations!


I have a Selene midi in pebbled leather and love it. MM's pebbled leather is really great. Plus, that is where there are more options in terms of remaining colors. That being said, I am one of those who love Athene leather. If you love the pink that's available and don't mind the crinkly/wrinkly nature of the leather,  I say go for it!


----------



## MooMooVT

bonniekir said:


> Depends how much corner wear if you give the bag lotion more often. BE had a large variation in Athene leather and i often gave my bags a bagspa, so very little wear can be seen. On the other hand i like my bags to get this destressed look when worn [emoji6]


I agree - in this bag/leather combo in particular - there's something to the "worn" look out of the gate (IMO) that is appealing. Probably because this is different than all my other bags that are more structured and glove tanned or pebbled. I've been looking for a slouchy hobo/tote. I was torn between the Theia and the Selene zip but think I'll end up with the Selene. I think I can get behind the Athene Pink if I can see a larger swatch. Bonus - I don't have a pink bag so this can tick two or three bag boxes for me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

There’s a lot of info in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

This is my Chocolate Verona Calista


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> I have a Selene midi in pebbled leather and love it. MM's pebbled leather is really great. Plus, that is where there are more options in terms of remaining colors. That being said, I am one of those who love Athene leather. If you love the pink that's available and don't mind the crinkly/wrinkly nature of the leather,  I say go for it!


UGH. It's the crinkly/wrinkly nature that I'm joneing for. And I think I can get behind the pink. I don't have any pink bags...


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Where do you view what Verona looks like?  I don't see that one listed on his website or is there somewhere else to view some of these.  This seems to be the hardest part of purchasing at the moment.  Do you just email Marco to see if what you want is still in stock or was there an updated list posted after 10/17?  Thanks so much tPFers!


On his website if you go to the blog section and search on verona there are a number of blogs showing different verona leathers. I find that the best place to look. Also I am not sure if the MM leather thread on tpf has verona posted. I would look there as well.


----------



## lulu212121

I am wanting to add a Juliet midi to my order. Does Marco recommend a leather for this style? I know pebbled is ok & lamb, too.

How much is it? I can't find the earlier post. Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I am wanting to add a Juliet midi to my order. Does Marco recommend a leather for this style? I know pebbled is ok & lamb, too.
> 
> How much is it? I can't find the earlier post. Thanks!


He have an estimate of around 335Euros but that was approximate. Once there were 8 orders he would give the 20% off. He also indicated that merino is good and aquila. Anything that is softer and less structured would probably be good.


----------



## tenKrat

MooMooVT said:


> I agree - in this bag/leather combo in particular - there's something to the "worn" look out of the gate (IMO) that is appealing. Probably because this is different than all my other bags that are more structured and glove tanned or pebbled. I've been looking for a slouchy hobo/tote. I was torn between the Theia and the Selene zip but think I'll end up with the Selene. I think I can get behind the Athene Pink if I can see a larger swatch. Bonus - I don't have a pink bag so this can tick two or three bag boxes for me.


Hi @MooMooVT, 
Here’s a pic of the pink Athene swatch in natural afternoon light. It is pretty true to color. It is a lovely pink!


----------



## MooMooVT

tenKrat said:


> Hi @MooMooVT,
> Here’s a pic of the pink Athene swatch in natural afternoon light. It is pretty true to color. It is a lovely pink!
> View attachment 4228972


Ohhh... Thanks, TenKrat! This is helpful - the smaller swatch was hard to read. As long as the pin is still available, I think I'm going to go for it. This will be my last bag of 2019 though - so I need to be sure. I've got some time to do more research while I wait for Marco to get back. It sounds like he's quite busy. Anyone have any thoughts on his usual response time? No hurry on my end besides being excited for another new bag


----------



## lulu212121

MooMooVT said:


> Ohhh... Thanks, TenKrat! This is helpful - the smaller swatch was hard to read. As long as the pin is still available, I think I'm going to go for it. This will be my last bag of 2019 though - so I need to be sure. I've got some time to do more research while I wait for Marco to get back. It sounds like he's quite busy. Anyone have any thoughts on his usual response time? No hurry on my end besides being excited for another new bag


His reply time for me has been within hours. I do have my name and the names of bags in the headline. That seems to really speed his response.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> He have an estimate of around 335Euros but that was approximate. Once there were 8 orders he would give the 20% off. He also indicated that merino is good and aquila. Anything that is softer and less structured would probably be good.


Thank you! I really appreciate everyone's replies and patience with repetitive questions.

Do you know how much more for lamb?


----------



## tenKrat

MooMooVT said:


> Ohhh... Thanks, TenKrat!
> 
> It sounds like he's quite busy. Anyone have any thoughts on his usual response time? No hurry on my end besides being excited for another new bag


No problem. 

Marco is quick to reply, but due to all the orders from his closing sale, it could take a little longer to receive a reply.


----------



## tenKrat

@MooMooVT, I think you mentioned interest in a Theia in pink Athene. I actually thought of that bag in the Midi size to order. (I didn’t, but it was hard to resist.) The leather would look great in that style. Here is a pic from the MM blog of a regular size Theia in hazel tan Athene to give you an idea.


----------



## MooMooVT

tenKrat said:


> @MooMooVT, I think you mentioned interest in a Theia in pink Athene. I actually thought of that bag in the Midi size to order. (I didn’t, but it was hard to resist.) The leather would look great in that style. Here is a pic from the MM blog of a regular size Theia in hazel tan Athene to give you an idea.
> View attachment 4228991


Ack! This makes me torn between the Theia and the Selene zip. Can I ask how you how tall you are? I'm 5'9" and the crossbody/shoulder combo is appealing. Thank you!!


----------



## djfmn

MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.


----------



## Bagmedic

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate everyone's replies and patience with repetitive questions.
> 
> Do you know how much more for lamb?


I thought I read that while the lamb is usually more expensive, he is doing it for the same price - but what same price, I can't advise.  I think best bet is to email Marco.  This is too confusing.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.


Nice. I’m very happy with my Victorias, look forward to seeing the reveals. 

You know earlier I was wondering if Marco would change his business model and just start taking small orders like this. I’m beginning to think that’s what he will do.


----------



## Bagmedic

Devyn Danielle said:


> There’s a lot of info in this thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/
> 
> This is my Chocolate Verona Calista
> 
> View attachment 4228953


I love the carefree style of this bag but it reminds me of my Coach Bandits a bit.  I think this has a better shoulder drape, though.  Coach strap drop could have been a little longer IMO.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MooMooVT said:


> Ack! This makes me torn between the Theia and the Selene zip. Can I ask how you how tall you are? I'm 5'9" and the crossbody/shoulder combo is appealing. Thank you!!


For the Selene, you can add a crossbody strap plus customize the strap width or length if you want that dual look/option! I love the way my Selene looks crossbody, and I have the full size one! You can tuck the shoulder straps back down into the bag to make a more streamlined, crossbody hobo look.

Thas's why Selene was my first MM bag, so versatile! It can be worn as a tote, crossbody, and I changed it to Soulmate handles so they could be short enough that I could arm/hand carry, on top of shoulder.

Here's a pic of HopelessBagGirl wearing  her Selene midi crossbody: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-806#post-31097829 I'm not sure what leather hers is, but mine is a flexible leather and it smooshes to my body very nicely  if you like the look of the Selene better, I say go for it! It's so versatile!


P.S. That modshot of the photo is not TenKrat; it's Colette who runs the blog! I'm not sure how tall Colette is but I think it's been mentioned before so other members might know. You can always customize the length of straps to suit your taste, if that's what you were wondering about!


----------



## tenKrat

MooMooVT said:


> Ack! This makes me torn between the Theia and the Selene zip. Can I ask how you how tall you are? I'm 5'9" and the crossbody/shoulder combo is appealing. Thank you!!


The pic is not of me but of Colette, who used to write the blog features. She’s 5’5”. Because you’re tall, I suggest the regular size Theia. Theia is a better crossbody/shoulder option than Selene, IMO.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.


Marco is just incredible. Who else would release a new bag as his business shutters?  This shows that he listens to his customers and loves them.


----------



## MooMooVT

bellebellebelle19 said:


> For the Selene, you can add a crossbody strap plus customize the strap width or length if you want that dual look/option! I love the way my Selene looks crossbody, and I have the full size one! You can tuck the shoulder straps back down into the bag to make a more streamlined, crossbody hobo look.
> 
> Thas's why Selene was my first MM bag, so versatile! It can be worn as a tote, crossbody, and I changed it to Soulmate handles so they could be short enough that I could arm/hand carry, on top of shoulder.
> 
> Here's a pic of HopelessBagGirl wearing  her Selene midi crossbody: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-806#post-31097829 I'm not sure what leather hers is, but mine is a flexible leather and it smooshes to my body very nicely  if you like the look of the Selene better, I say go for it! It's so versatile!
> 
> 
> P.S. That modshot of the photo is not TenKrat; it's Colette who runs the blog! I'm not sure how tall Colette is but I think it's been mentioned before so other members might know. You can always customize the length of straps to suit your taste, if that's what you were wondering about!





tenKrat said:


> The pic is not of me but of Colette, who used to write the blog features. She’s 5’5”. Because you’re tall, I suggest the regular size Theia. Theia is a better crossbody/shoulder option than Selene, IMO.



Thanks for all this help! Now I'm leaning toward the Theia with extra length on the strap to ensure easy crossbody wear. It was the Theia in the Athene leather that first enticed me - so I should go with my heart before I have FOMO.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I thought I read that while the lamb is usually more expensive, he is doing it for the same price - but what same price, I can't advise.  I think best bet is to email Marco.  This is too confusing.


He is not charging any extra for lamb. So if you look at the price on his website for the style you are wanting the cost of lamb will be the same cost as leathers like merino and pebbled and nappa. Send him an email. He will respond.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate everyone's replies and patience with repetitive questions.[emoji813]
> 
> Do you know how much more for lamb?


Marco has priced the lamb the same as merinos.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.


That's great news! And yet another special bag from Marco as he  closes down! [emoji177]


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.


oh no! I want  a midi Victoria for the longest time! but if there is no more leather that I am interested in, maybe I will not get it.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> MIDI VICTORIA all those interested Marco will send me details tomorrow on size and cost of a midi VICTORIA. He needs 8 orders to make it.



It took me some time to warm up to the Victoria, but once I saw ut opened up I liked it at once! The size is comparable to a large Pliage. A smaller version will be great for the smaller bag lovers! I appreciate the way one can open and close the bag sizewise..  either have it fully opened or minimised depending how muchthere is in the bag!
Crossing fingers for 8 orders!! Wonderful of Marco to do this!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> oh no! I want  a midi Victoria for the longest time! but if there is no more leather that I am interested in, maybe I will not get it.


Having seen @bonniekir Victoria in orange Aquila I am thinking that is the perfect leather for this bag. I think Vannie also has a Victoria in Aquila.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> oh no! I want  a midi Victoria for the longest time! but if there is no more leather that I am interested in, maybe I will not get it.


What leather are you interested in?


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> He is not charging any extra for lamb. So if you look at the price on his website for the style you are wanting the cost of lamb will be the same cost as leathers like merino and pebbled and nappa. Send him an email. He will respond.


That's what I did earlier this evening.  Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagmedic said:


> That's what I did earlier this evening.  Thanks for all your help!



Does anyone remember if MM made a bag that can slip over the handle of spinner luggage?


----------



## pdxhb

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone remember if MM made a bag that can slip over the handle of spinner luggage?


Yes, the Siena has this as an option. See Colette's blog post about the Siena.


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> Yes, the Siena has this as an option. See Colette's blog post about the Siena.



Thank you for that.  The Siena is beautiful, particularly in that shade of blue (on the blog), but it’s very practical, too.


----------



## Bagmedic

With so many lovely designs and leathers, why is Marco shutting the doors?  Wish I had tried an item sooner.  Nice to have something that isn't mainstream and customizable!  How many times have we said....if this bag had or didn't have.....it would be perfect!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> What leather are you interested in?


no idea! hahaha


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Does anyone remember if MM made a bag that can slip over the handle of spinner luggage?



It’s an option I saw offered on Siena and Juliet.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Would anyone know what colour/leather combo this is? Thanks


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> Would anyone know what colour/leather combo this is? Thanks


Looks like hazel tan Athene leather


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> It took me some time to warm up to the Victoria, but once I saw ut opened up I liked it at once! The size is comparable to a large Pliage. A smaller version will be great for the smaller bag lovers! I appreciate the way one can open and close the bag sizewise..  either have it fully opened or minimised depending how muchthere is in the bag!
> Crossing fingers for 8 orders!! Wonderful of Marco to do this!


Thank you for this post, this is helpful; because I haven't seen/owned a Victoria or a Selene. I had been wondering the differences between them besides the width and the middle closure tab (which I know you can request not to have one). So the depth then is another difference.

Anything else for those of us comparing?

Well, I might have just answered my own question, found pdxhb's post on a search:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32420798


----------



## yellow_tulip

tenKrat said:


> Looks like hazel tan Athene leather


Thanks!


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for this post, this is helpful; because I haven't seen/owned a Victoria or a Selene. I had been wondering the differences between them besides the width and the middle closure tab (which I know you can request not to have one). So the depth then is another difference.
> 
> Anything else for those of us comparing?
> 
> Well, I might have just answered my own question, found pdxhb's post on a search:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32420798



Adding to my own chatter about these two styles. The way the Victoria is designed with the snaps is really clever and makes for a pretty, soft shape. The cinch strap on the Selene serves that shape-changing purpose and I actually find it a little bit easier to use in my daily schlepping about. I love both styles. 

One thing worth noting on strap drop: I mentioned that the strap drop on the Victoria is longer than on the Selene. After using mine some more, it definitely hangs lower. That is noticeable to me because I have a very short torso. Victoria competes for space with my hips!

You can request a top zipper with the Selene which I believe eliminates that cinch strap feature. Of the two, the Selene is the one that can easily convert with a crossbody strap option. I would not order a Selene without the crossbody strap, personally.


----------



## djfmn

NEW VICTORIA MIDI INFORMATION:
I have included the Victoria information to give a size comparison. There needs to be 8 orders for Marco to make the midi Victoria and it is 20% off for all in stock leathers. Marco indicated that it is possible to order any current MM leather color but the 20% will not apply. Which means if there is a color that you want and it is no longer in stock Marco is still able to get it from the tannery but as I mentioned the 20% will not be applicable. 

*VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5) 
Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)

*VICTORIA*     € 370,00
Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)             
Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> NEW VICTORIA MIDI INFORMATION:
> I have included the Victoria information to give a size comparison. There needs to be 8 orders for Marco to make the midi Victoria and it is 20% off for all in stock leathers. Marco indicated that it is possible to order any current MM leather color but the 20% will not apply. Which means if there is a color that you want and it is no longer in stock Marco is still able to get it from the tannery but as I mentioned the 20% will not be applicable.
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)



This will be so sweet in the Midi! I can just see it with the top unsnapped - it will be a great shape in this smaller proportion.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> This will be so sweet in the Midi! I can just see it with the top unsnapped - it will be a great shape in this smaller proportion.


I asked Marco if he might have another leather hiding in his workshop, like the lamb, that he could make available for the midi Victoria. He is going to check and let me know.
That would be exciting a new midi Victoria in a special leather!!!!!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he might have another leather hiding in his workshop, like the lamb, that he could make available for the midi Victoria. He is going to check and let me know.
> That would be exciting a new midi Victoria in a special leather!!!!!


OH boy - lamb would be scrumptious! Among other ideas, too. Can't wait to hear what he finds!


----------



## bonniekir

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for this post, this is helpful; because I haven't seen/owned a Victoria or a Selene. I had been wondering the differences between them besides the width and the middle closure tab (which I know you can request not to have one). So the depth then is another difference.
> 
> Anything else for those of us comparing?
> 
> Well, I might have just answered my own question, found pdxhb's post on a search:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32420798



Yes, they are very much alike sizewise! But a bit different when the Victoria is complely open, but this is a great feature!


----------



## Coastal jewel

The big box from Italy arrived.   
	

		
			
		

		
	









Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.  

Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.  

Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?

Taupe Nappa Penelope.   

Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


Wow wow wow and Wow. These are gorgeous. Love all of these. Enjoy these fabulous bags. The Phoebe is such a fun looking bag. Daphne is such an underrated style. I have one and love it. Your bags and leather choices are amazing. Sell sell sell some real estate and perhaps if I get another work project I will also get a midi Victoria as well. Every time he introduces a new model I am tempted to add another bag to my final final final order. Oh yes what is FINAL again?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


Congrats! Daphne looks extra special in vacchetta. Enjoy your goodies! [emoji253]


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> This will be so sweet in the Midi! I can just see it with the top unsnapped - it will be a great shape in this smaller proportion.


I agree I think it will be a really great shape in the smaller size. We will need to recruit 8 ladies for him to make this bag.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


Wow!!!!!! 
All so beautiful!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229738
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.


I KNEW IT...!!!

I KNEW this bag was going to be out of this world!  Please snap a pic of the interior showing the lining when you have a free moment. I will swoon if it’s lilac.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!



Wonderful choises! I so wish I could just carry the Vachetta. But not! All different styles and leathers and colours!! Great! 

I so hope you are able to get the Victoria.. I am sure she belongs to your varied collection!
Congrats with your bags and choises!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Wow wow wow and Wow. These are gorgeous. Love all of these. Enjoy these fabulous bags. The Phoebe is such a fun looking bag. Daphne is such an underrated style. I have one and love it. Your bags and leather choices are amazing. Sell sell sell some real estate and perhaps if I get another work project I will also get a midi Victoria as well. Every time he introduces a new model I am tempted to add another bag to my final final final order. Oh yes what is FINAL again?



Mmmm.. I am conspiring with Marco on my final final and final order! Remember with BE there once was a craze to rip off the base of the Hold me? Of course Marco came with a perfect solution, so I en passant asked him about the ultimate final order. Of course I could! He is a dear..


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I KNEW IT...!!!
> 
> I KNEW this bag was going to be out of this world!  Please snap a pic of the interior showing the lining when you have a free moment. I will swoon if it’s lilac.


Right??? @Coastal jewel really picked the perfect idea with this one. I am coveting from afar.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Mmmm.. I am conspiring with Marco on my final final and final order! Remember with BE there once was a craze to rip of the base of the Hold me? Of course Marco came with a perfect solution, so I en passant asked him about the ultimate final order. Of course I could! He is a dear..


I remember. Now that you mention that, the MM Calista is like the BE Hold Me without the base.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> I remember. Now that you mention that, the MM Calista is like the BE Hold Me without the base.



Nice! I just like the simplicity of the C as well as the Demetra.. and at the same time they are exclusive!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## coach943

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


These are beautiful!


----------



## Coastal jewel

bonniekir said:


> Mmmm.. I am conspiring with Marco on my final final and final order! Remember with BE there once was a craze to rip off the base of the Hold me? Of course Marco came with a perfect solution, so I en passant asked him about the ultimate final order. Of course I could! He is a dear..



Bonnie... why are you conspiring on???


----------



## Kylacove

I wish my order would get here. I keep thinking I can go ahead and add another bag since my last order hasn't shipped yet and I really shouldn't.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Coastal jewel said:


> Bonnie... why are you conspiring on???


I meant what, not why...


----------



## Coastal jewel

I never considered mud verona.. but if he can get any leather... does he mean ANY???


----------



## MooMooVT

tenKrat said:


> Hi @MooMooVT,
> Here’s a pic of the pink Athene swatch in natural afternoon light. It is pretty true to color. It is a lovely pink!
> View attachment 4228972


Question TenKrat et al - would you go with Silver or Light Gunmetal hardware on this Athene Pink? Marco suggested Light Gold - but I don't really wear gold. I would lean toward Silver but Light Gunmetal is fine and I would be happiest with whichever goes better. Here are the lining colors. I'm leaning toward the light fuchsia which Marco also recommended.

Thoughts? This is my first (and realistically probably last) MM bag so I want it to be fab! TIA!

Edit: I finally decided on the Selene Zip Midi if that helps.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I never considered mud verona.. but if he can get any leather... does he mean ANY???


Yes I think so not sure if you need a couple of orders for him to order another leather.


----------



## coach943

MooMooVT said:


> Question TenKrat et al - would you go with Silver or Light Gunmetal hardware on this Athene Pink? Marco suggested Light Gold - but I don't really wear gold. I would lean toward Silver but Light Gunmetal is fine and I would be happiest with whichever goes better. Here are the lining colors. I'm leaning toward the light fuchsia which Marco also recommended.
> 
> Thoughts? This is my first (and realistically probably last) MM bag so I want it to be fab! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230145



Silver and Light Gunmetal are super close in color. I think you'd be fine with either one. I don't like gold either, and I think the silver would look good.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Yes I think so not sure if you need a couple of orders for him to order another leather.



Is he hunting for a new leather for you?..  as an aside, dark taupe vachetta is a perfect truly neutral neutral.. Grey tones, brown tones, she is quite beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Question TenKrat et al - would you go with Silver or Light Gunmetal hardware on this Athene Pink? Marco suggested Light Gold - but I don't really wear gold. I would lean toward Silver but Light Gunmetal is fine and I would be happiest with whichever goes better. Here are the lining colors. I'm leaning toward the light fuchsia which Marco also recommended.
> 
> Thoughts? This is my first (and realistically probably last) MM bag so I want it to be fab! TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230145


I am not a gold person either. Having said that MM gold HW is a very soft gold and I have a couple of his bags with this HW. I also have the silver which I love.  There is hardly any difference between the light Gunmetal and the silver. Most of my bags are the silver HW and I have a couple of regular Gunmetal but nothing in the light Gunmetal.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Is he hunting for a new leather for you?..


No if I decide on a midi Victoria I will probably go with the orange Aquila because I love Bonnie's Victoria in that leather.

But if you want the mud verona I will see if there are any other ladies in interested in that leather and perhaps you can get him to order a skin.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> No if I decide on a midi Victoria I will probably go with the orange Aquila because I love Bonnie's Victoria in that leather.
> 
> But if you want the mud verona I will see if there are any other ladies in interested in that leather and perhaps you can get him to order a skin.



No!  I have enough problems selecting from existing!


----------



## mleleigh

I disagree that silver and light gunmetal are basically the same. MM silver is a very bright, pure silver. To my eye, light gunmetal looks like it has a shadow cast on it in comparison... noticeably darker than silver.

It’s an edgier hardware look and would definitely be my pick to toughen up a pink bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

mleleigh said:


> I disagree that silver and light gunmetal are basically the same. MM silver is a very bright, pure silver. To my eye, light gunmetal looks like it has a shadow cast on it in comparison... noticeably darker than silver.
> 
> It’s an edgier hardware look and would definitely be my pick to toughen up a pink bag.


Interesting! I quickly cobbled together the leather, the lining options, and the hardware options. (I know these are all subject to the original photo quality - which could be off) 

I was skeptical of the light gold. But thanks to others suggestions that it's not "that gold" made me think of the light gold on my Chloe. I could live with that if it works best for this leather. Ditto the Light Fuchsia lining. It sounded like a nice suggestion but I was considering Dark Blue or Red. Now that I see these all together - I'm finding Marco's choice to be spot on (not really shocking). Thoughts? TIA!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> I disagree that silver and light gunmetal are basically the same. MM silver is a very bright, pure silver. To my eye, light gunmetal looks like it has a shadow cast on it in comparison... noticeably darker than silver.
> 
> It’s an edgier hardware look and would definitely be my pick to toughen up a pink bag.


My first thought was the light gunmetal as well.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Question TenKrat et al - would you go with Silver or Light Gunmetal hardware on this Athene Pink? Marco suggested Light Gold - but I don't really wear gold. I would lean toward Silver but Light Gunmetal is fine and I would be happiest with whichever goes better. Here are the lining colors. I'm leaning toward the light fuchsia which Marco also recommended.
> 
> Thoughts? This is my first (and realistically probably last) MM bag so I want it to be fab! TIA!
> 
> Edit: I finally decided on the Selene Zip Midi if that helps.
> View attachment 4230145


I would go with light gunmetal and the suggested lining color. The only other lining I would consider would be the dark blue for contrast.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Interesting! I quickly cobbled together the leather, the lining options, and the hardware options. (I know these are all subject to the original photo quality - which could be off)
> 
> I was skeptical of the light gold. But thanks to others suggestions that it's not "that gold" made me think of the light gold on my Chloe. I could live with that if it works best for this leather. Ditto the Light Fuchsia lining. It sounded like a nice suggestion but I was considering Dark Blue or Red. Now that I see these all together - I'm finding Marco's choice to be spot on (not really shocking). Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230176


What a lovely combination. I can tell you from my experience is that Marco recommended gold HW on an MM handbag where I had said I would prefer silver. He said I could pick which ever one I preferred even though he had suggested gold. I eventually decided to go with his recommendation and it was the right HW for the leather I had selected. After that most of the time I go with his recommendation and he knows my preference is more silver than gold. Having said that  make sure you pick something you will be happy with.


----------



## MooMooVT

djfmn said:


> What a lovely combination. I can tell you from my experience is that Marco recommended gold HW on an MM handbag where I had said I would prefer silver. He said I could pick which ever one I preferred even though he had suggested gold. I eventually decided to go with his recommendation and it was the right HW for the leather I had selected. After that most of the time I go with his recommendation and he knows my preference is more silver than gold. Having said that  make sure you pick something you will be happy with.


This is what I'm feeling - even more so now that I see my little franken-picture. He can see the tone of the leather and I specifically mentioned I liked silver or light gunmetal. He pushed back with the light gold and I think I'm going to do that. Still somewhat torn on lining but leaning toward his light fuchsia recommendation. I'll decide before the end of the night or I'll procrastinate too long!

Thanks for this any everyones thoughts. Very helpful.


----------



## MooMooVT

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


Oh! Could I bother you to see a pic of the rid lining in your copper phoebe? TIA, CJ!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!



Wow! I love your Daphne! Such a polished color! And your Penelope is so tempting.


----------



## vink

MooMooVT said:


> Question TenKrat et al - would you go with Silver or Light Gunmetal hardware on this Athene Pink? Marco suggested Light Gold - but I don't really wear gold. I would lean toward Silver but Light Gunmetal is fine and I would be happiest with whichever goes better. Here are the lining colors. I'm leaning toward the light fuchsia which Marco also recommended.
> 
> Thoughts? This is my first (and realistically probably last) MM bag so I want it to be fab! TIA!
> 
> Edit: I finally decided on the Selene Zip Midi if that helps.
> View attachment 4230145



Based on the combo you said, I’d pick silver.


----------



## thedseer

MooMooVT said:


> Interesting! I quickly cobbled together the leather, the lining options, and the hardware options. (I know these are all subject to the original photo quality - which could be off)
> 
> I was skeptical of the light gold. But thanks to others suggestions that it's not "that gold" made me think of the light gold on my Chloe. I could live with that if it works best for this leather. Ditto the Light Fuchsia lining. It sounded like a nice suggestion but I was considering Dark Blue or Red. Now that I see these all together - I'm finding Marco's choice to be spot on (not really shocking). Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230176


I am a silver person but like the gold with this leather. I would either do his lining recommendation or dark blue.


----------



## vink

MooMooVT said:


> Interesting! I quickly cobbled together the leather, the lining options, and the hardware options. (I know these are all subject to the original photo quality - which could be off)
> 
> I was skeptical of the light gold. But thanks to others suggestions that it's not "that gold" made me think of the light gold on my Chloe. I could live with that if it works best for this leather. Ditto the Light Fuchsia lining. It sounded like a nice suggestion but I was considering Dark Blue or Red. Now that I see these all together - I'm finding Marco's choice to be spot on (not really shocking). Thoughts? TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230176



The gold will make the combo look very sweet. Silver make it neutral and light gunmetal will add edge.


----------



## thedseer

If, hypothetically, you wanted to order a Midi Juliet and maybe also a Penelope Messenger, and also wanted one in Verona and one in lamb, which leather would you choose for which bag?

I really want something in both of these leathers. Penelope Messenger is a favorite style with a good price point but I do already have 2 (both in Merinos) - though I also want to choose a less expensive second item so I can order more than one thing. I'm not sure I want to go as small as an SLG though I've been curious about the Penelope Midi.

Of the other items I'm interested in, I'm going to wait on Minerva Mini and Zhoe since I think I could track these down second hand down the road. I also really love the Little Tulipano style but I would want a more structured leather for that and I think I want to prioritize getting something in lamb and Verona for now.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> If, hypothetically, you wanted to order a Midi Juliet and maybe also a Penelope Messenger, and also wanted one in Verona and one in lamb, which leather would you choose for which bag?
> 
> I really want something in both of these leathers. Penelope Messenger is a favorite style with a good price point but I do already have 2 (both in Merinos) - though I also want to choose a less expensive second item so I can order more than one thing. I'm not sure I want to go as small as an SLG though I've been curious about the Penelope Midi.
> 
> Of the other items I'm interested in, I'm going to wait on Minerva Mini and Zhoe since I think I could track these down second hand down the road. I also really love the Little Tulipano style but I would want a more structured leather for that and I think I want to prioritize getting something in lamb and Verona for now.


My choice would be lamb for the midi Juliet and Verona for the Penelope messenger.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Copper phoebe. Red lining..


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little tupilano black Pompeii lilac lining. Silver hardware.


----------



## Bagmedic

Marco sent me photos of the lamb - dark plum and tan - I think I actually saw these posted somewhere so nothing new to the thread.  But he didn't list the washed lamb as a leather for either the Calista or the Minerva Midi.  Has anyone had anything made in the lamb?  I'm going to write back and ask but I think the lamb is new so possibly no one has had something made from it yet.  And now that we've clarified that only the in-stock leathers are 20% off but others could be available, well....that makes it even more fun and difficult at the same time!  I'm leaning toward something safe and timeless for colors with these and maybe a fun wristlet.  I want to keep them a long time.


----------



## vink

thedseer said:


> If, hypothetically, you wanted to order a Midi Juliet and maybe also a Penelope Messenger, and also wanted one in Verona and one in lamb, which leather would you choose for which bag?
> 
> I really want something in both of these leathers. Penelope Messenger is a favorite style with a good price point but I do already have 2 (both in Merinos) - though I also want to choose a less expensive second item so I can order more than one thing. I'm not sure I want to go as small as an SLG though I've been curious about the Penelope Midi.
> 
> Of the other items I'm interested in, I'm going to wait on Minerva Mini and Zhoe since I think I could track these down second hand down the road. I also really love the Little Tulipano style but I would want a more structured leather for that and I think I want to prioritize getting something in lamb and Verona for now.



Penny messenger in Verona and Juliet midi in lamb.


----------



## Coastal jewel

And. Finally, for TenKrat, interior photos of the dark taupe vachetta daphne.  The lining is pink.  I do not take good lining, interior photos as evidenced in this and prior posts.  I decided to go w the original MM handles on this bag as I thought it was my “final” purchase.  Or is that finale, or is it not yet done, maybe a couple more encore bags... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
[/ATTACH]


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4230292
> View attachment 4230293
> View attachment 4230294
> 
> 
> Little tupilano black Pompeii lilac lining. Silver hardware.


These are jaw dropping...and I also drooled over the photos of your Daphne... and your penny... The combos are so well put together, really impressive!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> And. Finally, for TenKrat, interior photos of the dark taupe vachetta daphne.  The lining is pink.  I do not take good lining, interior photos as evidenced in this and prior posts.  I decided to go w the original MM handles on this bag as I thought it was my “final” purchase.  Or is that finale, or is it not yet done, maybe a couple more encore bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230312
> View attachment 4230314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230315
> View attachment 4230316


This is just stunning! I did ponder this leather for quite awhile - for good reason. Total classic and yet unique / not at all expected.


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> If, hypothetically, you wanted to order a Midi Juliet and maybe also a Penelope Messenger, and also wanted one in Verona and one in lamb, which leather would you choose for which bag?
> 
> I really want something in both of these leathers. Penelope Messenger is a favorite style with a good price point but I do already have 2 (both in Merinos) - though I also want to choose a less expensive second item so I can order more than one thing. I'm not sure I want to go as small as an SLG though I've been curious about the Penelope Midi.
> 
> Of the other items I'm interested in, I'm going to wait on Minerva Mini and Zhoe since I think I could track these down second hand down the road. I also really love the Little Tulipano style but I would want a more structured leather for that and I think I want to prioritize getting something in lamb and Verona for now.





djfmn said:


> My choice would be lamb for the midi Juliet and Verona for the Penelope messenger.





vink said:


> Penny messenger in Verona and Juliet midi in lamb.



+1 with enthusiasm!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> And. Finally, for TenKrat, interior photos of the dark taupe vachetta daphne.  The lining is pink.  I do not take good lining, interior photos as evidenced in this and prior posts.  I decided to go w the original MM handles on this bag as I thought it was my “final” purchase.  Or is that finale, or is it not yet done, maybe a couple more encore bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230312
> View attachment 4230314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230315
> View attachment 4230316



Such a beauty!


----------



## MooMooVT

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4230284
> View attachment 4230285
> 
> 
> Copper phoebe. Red lining..


Thank you!! Beautiful!


----------



## MooMooVT

I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
*
Selene Zip Midi* 
- Athene Pink
- Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended) 
- Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.

*Extras: *
- 50" messenger stap
- Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
*
Total:*
$415 USD

Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!


MoomooVT this will be absolutely stunning. If I had a choice of only one bag from MM I would have selected the Midi Selene. It is one of my all time favorite MM bags. It is functional and easy to carry you will not be disappointed. You have chosen a gorgeous leather. I have had numerous Athene leather bags from Marco and never had an issue with the leather. Every now and again I would clean and moisturize it and it would look  perfect. I love the colors and lining you selected. I cannot wait to see it. Worth coming off Ban Island. I also came off the island and ordered 3 bags a cobalt blue lamb midi Juliet, a midi Alexia in caramel nappa and a Mia in acid nappa. That is my final final final order. Although the possibility of a midi Victoria is very tempting and could possibly be my absolute final bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!



Going to be wonderful..  I will say that Marco usually gently recommends, and I find him to be spot on.   You will so enjoy..


----------



## MooMooVT

djfmn said:


> MoomooVT this will be absolutely stunning. If I had a choice of only one bag from MM I would have selected the Midi Selene. It is one of my all time favorite MM bags. It is functional and easy to carry you will not be disappointed. You have chosen a gorgeous leather. I have had numerous Athene leather bags from Marco and never had an issue with the leather. Every now and again I would clean and moisturize it and it would look  perfect. I love the colors and lining you selected. I cannot wait to see it. Worth coming off Ban Island. I also came off the island and ordered 3 bags a cobalt blue lamb midi Juliet, a midi Alexia in caramel nappa and a Mia in acid nappa. That is my final final final order. Although the possibility of a midi Victoria is very tempting and could possibly be my absolute final bag.





Coastal jewel said:


> Going to be wonderful..  I will say that Marco usually gently recommends, and I find him to be spot on.   You will so enjoy..



Thanks DJ & CJ! This makes me feel reassured! So excited. How long does it usually take for Marco to ship once paid/confirmed?  Not in a hurry since this is supposed to be a Christmas gift - just wondering.


----------



## vink

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!



I’m sure it’ll be wonderful. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks DJ & CJ! This makes me feel reassured! So excited. How long does it usually take for Marco to ship once paid/confirmed?  Not in a hurry since this is supposed to be a Christmas gift - just wondering.



Normally, it can range from 3 weeks to a month, but this isn’t a normal time. He told me he is now flooded with lots of orders so probably could take longer. Guessing from other ladies who already received their orders, probably about 6-9 weeks after you pay your invoice.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> If, hypothetically, you wanted to order a Midi Juliet and maybe also a Penelope Messenger, and also wanted one in Verona and one in lamb, which leather would you choose for which bag?
> 
> I really want something in both of these leathers. Penelope Messenger is a favorite style with a good price point but I do already have 2 (both in Merinos) - though I also want to choose a less expensive second item so I can order more than one thing. I'm not sure I want to go as small as an SLG though I've been curious about the Penelope Midi.
> 
> Of the other items I'm interested in, I'm going to wait on Minerva Mini and Zhoe since I think I could track these down second hand down the road. I also really love the Little Tulipano style but I would want a more structured leather for that and I think I want to prioritize getting something in lamb and Verona for now.


Juliet Midi in lamb and Penelope Messenger in Verona. Those are *my* hypothetical purchases, lol. And to be more specific, I would choose dark plum lamb and dark blue Verona.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> And. Finally, for TenKrat, interior photos of the dark taupe vachetta daphne.  The lining is pink.  I do not take good lining, interior photos as evidenced in this and prior posts.  I decided to go w the original MM handles on this bag as I thought it was my “final” purchase.  Or is that finale, or is it not yet done, maybe a couple more encore bags...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230312
> View attachment 4230314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230315
> View attachment 4230316


Thank you!  It is a little difficult to take pics of the Daphne interior, as I remember now. One of my favorite color combinations is taupe/pink. Now, is this vacchetta bag a keeper, @Coastal jewel?


----------



## tenKrat

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!


I agree with whatever Marco says, but I will say that without his input, I would have chosen the light gold hardware, too. Here’s why:


Taken outdoors—-the light gold complements this pink perfectly.


----------



## MooMooVT

tenKrat said:


> I agree with whatever Marco says, but I will say that without his input, I would have chosen the light gold hardware, too. Here’s why:
> View attachment 4230873
> 
> Taken outdoors—-the light gold complements this pink perfectly.


WOWZA!! Thanks for this TenK! This makes me feel not just better - but confident! I figured Marco knows best! Can’t wait to get My Pretty


----------



## djfmn

INTEREST IN MIDI VICTORIA
Please add your name if you are interested in a midi Victoria. Trying to get an idea if there is any interest in this style.


----------



## tenKrat

MooMooVT said:


> WOWZA!! Thanks for this TenK! This makes me feel not just better - but confident! I figured Marco knows best! Can’t wait to get My Pretty


You’re welcome. No worries for you then!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> INTEREST IN MIDI VICTORIA
> Please add your name if you are interested in a midi Victoria. Trying to get an idea if there is any interest in this style.


I’m definitely interested.  Will probably email Marco tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I’m definitely interested.  Will probably email Marco tomorrow.


Trying to get a count as he needs 8 before he will make this style.


----------



## BagMadness

djfmn said:


> Trying to get a count as he needs 8 before he will make this style.



I haven't posted in this forum before, but have admired MM bags for a while now. When I read that he was closing shop, I promptly ordered two Phoebes (Deep Fuchsia for me, and Port as a gift for my mother). Then I saw your posts about the Midi Victoria, and have e-mailed him that I too wish to order one. Thus you can count me in


----------



## djfmn

BagMadness said:


> I haven't posted in this forum before, but have admired MM bags for a while now. When I read that he was closing shop, I promptly ordered two Phoebes (Deep Fuchsia for me, and Port as a gift for my mother). Then I saw your posts about the Midi Victoria, and have e-mailed him that I too wish to order one. Thus you can count me in


Welcome to the group we are so pleased you joined  the MM ladies. I have a couple of Phoebes and bought my daughter a couple. I also ordered a leather strap with mine as it came with  a chain strap. It added to the versatility of the bag having both the leather and chain strap. The leather strap I use during the day and often change to the chain strap when I go out in the evening it makes it just a little bit more dressy.


----------



## BagMadness

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group we are so pleased you joined  the MM ladies. I have a couple of Phoebes and bought my daughter a couple. I also ordered a leather strap with mine as it came with  a chain strap. It added to the versatility of the bag having both the leather and chain strap. The leather strap I use during the day and often change to the chain strap when I go out in the evening it makes it just a little bit more dressy.


 Thank you for your kind words! Yes, I completely agree with the straps, I ordered both straps for both bags. I will try to convince my mother to at least try the chain strap , but she will definitely mostly be using the leather one. And for me it is as for you, which makes the bag very versatile.  Now I'm just hoping for that Midi Victoria... I think that would make for a gorgeous bag!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!


MooMooVT, I can NOT wait to see your bag!!! So gorgeous!!! I wish I had a chance to order something in Athene, as I love it based on my swatches.

Perhaps I missed your post, but lastiI saw you decided on Theia! What made you change your mind to midi Selene?


BagMadness said:


> Thank you for your kind words! Yes, I completely agree with the straps, I ordered both straps for both bags. I will try to convince my mother to at least try the chain strap , but she will definitely mostly be using the leather one. And for me it is as for you, which makes the bag very versatile.  Now I'm just hoping for that Midi Victoria... I think that would make for a gorgeous bag!


Just wanted to say that I love your icon, BagMadness!!


----------



## BagMadness

bellebellebelle19 said:


> MooMooVT, I can NOT wait to see your bag!!! So gorgeous!!! I wish I had a chance to order something in Athene, as I love it based on my swatches.
> 
> Perhaps I missed your post, but lastiI saw you decided on Theia! What made you change your mind to midi Selene?
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love your icon, BagMadness!!


Aaw, thank you belle , my son drew it a few years ago. I adore that he colored just the bag, whenever he draws me, there's always a bag. He knows his mummy!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Thank you!  It is a little difficult to take pics of the Daphne interior, as I remember now. One of my favorite color combinations is taupe/pink. Now, is this vacchetta bag a keeper, @Coastal jewel?


Yes.. She's a keeper.  Marco picked the lining for me...  Dark Taupe Vachetta is a chameleon.  Goes with grey, browns, and everything in between.  A truly neutral color.


----------



## MooMooVT

bellebellebelle19 said:


> MooMooVT, I can NOT wait to see your bag!!! So gorgeous!!! I wish I had a chance to order something in Athene, as I love it based on my swatches.
> 
> Perhaps I missed your post, but lastiI saw you decided on Theia! What made you change your mind to midi Selene?
> 
> Just wanted to say that I love your icon, BagMadness!!


I was torn between the Theia and the Selene. I wanted a Hobo style - and while the Selene is more of a tote - the zippers have it the funkier style I was looking for. It was that little something extra that made the bag pop for me. It really was a Sophie’s Choice though. I feel good about the Selene and the choices overall - mostly that’s to everyone here!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Trying to get a count as he needs 8 before he will make this style.


Me! I already emailed him


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> My choice would be lamb for the midi Juliet and Verona for the Penelope messenger.





vink said:


> Penny messenger in Verona and Juliet midi in lamb.





pdxhb said:


> +1 with enthusiasm!





tenKrat said:


> Juliet Midi in lamb and Penelope Messenger in Verona. Those are *my* hypothetical purchases, lol. And to be more specific, I would choose dark plum lamb and dark blue Verona.


Thank you, ladies, that is exactly what I was leaning towards! For colors, I like the tan and the plum Lamb and the grey and the dark blue Verona. The plum is a bit out of my normal comfort zone, but that's probably a good thing.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hello Everyone. Does anyone own an Alexia or Alexia Midi in Nappa leather? I really want this bag, but there is no Pompei color that I want to buy. Let me know your thoughts. TIA.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hello Everyone. Does anyone own an Alexia or Alexia Midi in Nappa leather? I really want this bag, but there is no Pompei color that I want to buy. Let me know your thoughts. TIA.


I have just ordered a midi Alexia in caramel nappa. You need to use a structured leather for this bag. I have seen Alexia's in nappa, pompei, and vachetta there might have been others as well.  I wanted a neutral color and thought the caramel would be a lovely nappa leather for this style. I also considered Brown/rose nappa as it is such a pretty color.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Hello Everyone. Does anyone own an Alexia or Alexia Midi in Nappa leather? I really want this bag, but there is no Pompei color that I want to buy. Let me know your thoughts. TIA.


I am waiting patiently (not! [emoji28] ) for an Alexia midi in beige nappa.  I missed the ones others posted in nappa. I've only seen the ones in pompei and vacchetta, but Marco felt nappa would be fine for Alexia.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I am waiting patiently (not! [emoji28] ) for an Alexia midi in beige nappa.  I missed the ones others posted in nappa. I've only seen the ones in pompei and vacchetta, but Marco felt nappa would be fine for Alexia.


The only one I saw in nappa was in tan. I also spoke to Marco and he told me that nappa would be fine for my midi Alexia. I think beige nappa will be stunning in this style. It is such a great design that I wanted a neutral leather color so that the style was not taken away by a vivid color leather. If you know what I mean.


----------



## thedseer

Are there 8 Midi Juliet orders to get the 20% off? Now that I know what my surprise bag was, it doesn't appear that I got 20% off. It seems silly to bring up at this point, but I want to make sure I get 20% off on Midi Juliet if there are enough orders.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Are there 8 Midi Juliet orders to get the 20% off? Now that I know what my surprise bag was, it doesn't appear that I got 20% off. It seems silly to bring up at this point, but I want to make sure I get 20% off on Midi Juliet if there are enough orders.


Yes there are 8 midi Juliet orders in fact I think last time I heard there were 8 confirmed and 2 pending. I know Marco has indicated that he has been sending refunds to people who paid the full amount on a midi Juliet. If you have paid the full amount email him and ask about the 20% refund.


----------



## ajamy

BagMadness said:


> I haven't posted in this forum before, but have admired MM bags for a while now. When I read that he was closing shop, I promptly ordered two Phoebes (Deep Fuchsia for me, and Port as a gift for my mother). Then I saw your posts about the Midi Victoria, and have e-mailed him that I too wish to order one. Thus you can count me in


Marco has replied that he has received 4 orders so far, that was at around 12.30 in Italy.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> The only one I saw in nappa was in tan. I also spoke to Marco and he told me that nappa would be fine for my midi Alexia. I think beige nappa will be stunning in this style. It is such a great design that I wanted a neutral leather color so that the style was not taken away by a vivid color leather. If you know what I mean.


Thank you! That's what I was thinking too! Although, I must confess that I was mainly visualizing this bag in black vacchetta... In the end I decided on the beige nappa because I didn't want another black bag. Only to turn around and order an Angelica In the black vacchetta. [emoji51] [emoji38]


----------



## thedseer

djfmn said:


> Yes there are 8 midi Juliet orders in fact I think last time I heard there were 8 confirmed and 2 pending. I know Marco has indicated that he has been sending refunds to people who paid the full amount on a midi Juliet. If you have paid the full amount email him and ask about the 20% refund.


Thanks! I haven't put in my order yet but was planning to do so today so I just wanted to make sure before I ordered. 

The bag I paid full price for was the Modena (my surprise order) but he also ended up using a special leather so maybe that's why it was full price.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I have just ordered a midi Alexia in caramel nappa. You need to use a structured leather for this bag. I have seen Alexia's in nappa, pompei, and vachetta there might have been others as well.  I wanted a neutral color and thought the caramel would be a lovely nappa leather for this style. I also considered Brown/rose nappa as it is such a pretty color.


Thanks for the feedback. Do you know if Carmel is still available? I saw Tan available. I want this bag in a neutral color as well.


----------



## djfmn

Midi Victoria Update
I just got an update from Marco there are 5 midi Victoria orders. Need another 3 more orders before he will make this style. Any more takers on Midi Victoria!!!!!


----------



## BagMadness

Phoebes arrived, they are, as expected, gorgeous


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BagMadness said:


> Phoebes arrived, they are, as expected, gorgeous
> View attachment 4231846


Pretty! What leathers and colors were they made from?


----------



## BagMadness

Devyn Danielle said:


> Pretty! What leathers and colors were they made from?


Thank you The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BagMadness said:


> Thank you The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.


I have a Port Merinos bag. Port is absolute gorgeous! Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## christinemliu

BagMadness said:


> Thank you[emoji2] The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.


Gorgeous! Congrats, didn't you just post this was your first order? Glad you love them!


----------



## BagMadness

christinemliu said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats, didn't you just post this was your first order? Glad you love them!


Thank you, they really are 
Indeed I did, just received them today, and am as happy with the quality as I hoped! Such a timeless design, and the leather smell is amazing. The Port is a gift for my mother, so happy they arrived in time for her birthday!


----------



## bonniekir

BagMadness said:


> Phoebes arrived, they are, as expected, gorgeous
> View attachment 4231846



Lovely bags and colours!! Congrats!


----------



## BagMadness

bonniekir said:


> Lovely bags and colours!! Congrats!


Thank you - and thank you for starting this thread, which made me discover MM bags


----------



## carterazo

BagMadness said:


> Phoebes arrived, they are, as expected, gorgeous
> View attachment 4231846


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

BagMadness said:


> Thank you, they really are [emoji2]
> Indeed I did, just received them today, and am as happy with the quality as I hoped! Such a timeless design, and the leather smell is amazing. The Port is a gift for my mother, so happy they arrived in time for her birthday!


Aaah, that leather smell! [emoji175] 
Whenever I get a box from MM, I always smell first then inspect the bag. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## BagMadness

carterazo said:


> So pretty! Congrats!





carterazo said:


> Aaah, that leather smell! [emoji175]
> Whenever I get a box from MM, I always smell first then inspect the bag. [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]



Thank you, I really like them! Yes, I can totally relate now, made my kiddies smell the bags too


----------



## MooMooVT

djfmn said:


> Midi Victoria Update
> I just got an update from Marco there are 5 midi Victoria orders. Need another 3 more orders before he will make this style. Any more takers on Midi Victoria!!!!!


Ack! I really want one but I just snuck off Ban Island for my Selene Zip Midi. I’ll try to rationalize another purchase tonight. 

On that note, does anyone have pics/feedback on the Tuscania Orange or Marino Yellow? These would be my two leather/color considerations for this bag.


----------



## bonniekir

MooMooVT said:


> Ack! I really want one but I just snuck off Ban Island for my Selene Zip Midi. I’ll try to rationalize another purchase tonight.
> 
> On that note, does anyone have pics/feedback on the Tuscania Orange or Marino Yellow? These would be my two leather/color considerations for this bag.



I think I put up a pic of my Tuscanis  Orange! This a strong and warm colour!

Ugh just saw it! A sabrina post nr 13 something from July last year


----------



## bonniekir

Tuscania Orange..taken in brightsunlight!
No red in  it, it is a strong
 orange!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Midi Victoria Update
> I just got an update from Marco there are 5 midi Victoria orders. Need another 3 more orders before he will make this style. Any more takers on Midi Victoria!!!!!



I hope youfind the last 3.. it is a great and versatile model. I personally added a wide messenger, but one can comfortably hand carry it


----------



## Coastal jewel

shotgun today.  Daphne makes her debut.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4232088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun today.  Daphne makes her debut.


Beautiful!


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Midi Victoria Update
> I just got an update from Marco there are 5 midi Victoria orders. Need another 3 more orders before he will make this style. Any more takers on Midi Victoria!!!!!


Come on ladies! Victoria Midi is a beautiful and unique design. A perfect daily bag. Let's get this off the design room and into the workshop and finally into our arms or shoulder..whichever you prefer...


----------



## Creativelyswank

My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]


----------



## Tankgirl

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109



Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Tankgirl said:


> Wow, wow, wow!



Gracias! 

With this bag and a pair of Loubs, I can take on the world [emoji6]


----------



## Bagmedic

BagMadness said:


> Thank you The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.


How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.  

Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.


----------



## christinemliu

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


Absolutely stunning. This bag is a work of art!


----------



## djfmn

BagMadness said:


> Thank you The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.



These are gorgeous. I love the leather you selected colors are amazing. So pleased you love them.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Do you know if Carmel is still available? I saw Tan available. I want this bag in a neutral color as well.


I do not know if there is any caramel nappa still available. I will try and find out tomorrow if Marco has any left. Last list of leathers it did not show any available.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4232088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shotgun today.  Daphne makes her debut.


Wow and wow what a debut. Love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


Creativekyswank this is a work of art. Love the colors of this Zhoe Legend amazing. Lining is gorgeous. I am drooling this is one stunning bag. Enjoy.


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.
> 
> Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.


Merinos is my favorite because I like a soft, pebbled, smooshy leather. The touch to me is like a heartier version of lambskin. For some reason I think of Hermès clemence leather, but I have never done a side by side touch comparison. Merinos is wonderful for the slouchy styles.

I haven't gotten my Verona Little Penny yet, which will be my first Verona piece, but from what I have gathered from the lovelies here is that Verona is like a lighter version of the pebbled leather, except it has a natural grain and texture, so it's not uniform like the pebbled is.

Hope this helps! Others can correct me for sure if I am wrong.

I don't think anyone except for those who have bags from BE has experience with the washed lamb yet, because that was a recent option.

I recently got a Calista, and I absolutely love the style. It is so functional, holds a ton comfortably, and easy to grab and go. Haven't owned a Minerva but that seems like a really useful and definitely unique looking bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.
> 
> Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.



Merinos is smooshy and resilient.   My first MM bag was merinos and she is still in great shape. Looks new.  It is light weight, colors are saturated, it is one of my favorite leathers.  I hope that helps some...I was considering ordering lamb for my “last” orders and Marco who loves lamb for many reasons did not think it would be right for me..  Others here have described it well.    I like merinos because it is lightweight and long wearing.  And a beautiful leather.. I just received a Verona, and it does seem to be what has been described.   More texture, but lightweight, wonderful color saturation, a little less “pebbly” than pebbled!


----------



## thedseer

Bagmedic said:


> How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.
> 
> Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.


I have 4 different Merinos bags - a black Soulmate, a Port Penelope Messenger, a Celeste Penelope Messenger, and a Bluette Phoebe. Merinos has been my favorite, though I've only had Merinos, Pebbled, Africa, Vachetta, and a metallic that is similar to Diamond (but they are all wonderful for different reasons). Merinos is lightweight and squishy but has been hard wearing. All 4 colors that I have are a little different. Celeste seems the most delicate for some reason, though I haven't had any issues with durability. Black is the squishiest, and my favorite. It has been such a workhorse bag for me too. I was worried when I got Merinos that it would be more delicate since it is lightweight and squishy, but I've found it to be very durable so far.


----------



## vink

BagMadness said:


> Thank you The darker one is Port, the lighter one is Deep Fuchsia, both Merinos leather. Picture doesn't really make the colors justice, both are sort of more saturated than it looks, completely love them.



You’re that person who got the last piece of port! Lucky you! Congrats! Both are truly beautiful pieces!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.
> 
> Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.


I have about 4 merino leather bags from MM and it is such a great leather. Light weight but wears well. It is soft and squishy and the colors are amazing. I love MM merino leathers. I have pebbled, Africa, nappa, merino, pompei, diamond and have recently ordered lamb and I am seriously considering ordering something in aquila. I love all these leathers for different reasons. The merino is one of my favorite MM leathers.


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> The big box from Italy arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229737
> View attachment 4229738
> View attachment 4229739
> View attachment 4229740
> View attachment 4229741
> View attachment 4229745
> 
> 
> Daphne dark taupe vachetta.  I love this.  Gunmetal hardware and MM selected a pink or lilac lining.
> 
> Inner tupilano.  I was gifted an outer shell..Black Pompeii, Silver Hardware to March shell, and lined.
> 
> Copper phoebe.  Red lining.  Is she not cute?
> 
> Taupe Nappa Penelope.
> 
> Mama’s gonna have to sell some more real estate if she wants the Midi Victoria!!!


Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## eleanors36

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


Beautiful!  Marco is making a color blocked Legend for me as well.  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Tankgirl

Creativelyswank said:


> Gracias!
> 
> With this bag and a pair of Loubs, I can take on the world [emoji6]



My thoughts exactly.  That bag is DDG!  And where else could one buy it except from MM.  And it does have marine lining, which makes it PERFECT in my book.  This bag is really a work of art, as others have noted.  It would be right at home in a museum, but then it wouldn’t fulfill its purpose.


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> I have about 4 merino leather bags from MM and it is such a great leather. Light weight but wears well. It is soft and squishy and the colors are amazing. I love MM merino leathers. I have pebbled, Africa, nappa, merino, pompei, diamond and have recently ordered lamb and I am seriously considering ordering something in aquila. I love all these leathers for different reasons. The merino is one of my favorite MM leathers.


Marco sent me images of the tan lamb in tan, orange and I think dark plum?  I can't remember the name of it.  What did you order in the lamb?  I want my Calista to be casually elegant.  Thinking neutral color.  Too bad we couldn't go to Italy and choose in person!


----------



## lulu212121

Is Marco still selling tassels? If so how much are they? I could not find them on the site. I also did not see any jewelry.
I did see leather cuffs.


----------



## lulu212121

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


That is gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!  Marco is making a color blocked Legend for me as well.  Can't wait to see it.


Nor can I.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Marco sent me images of the tan lamb in tan, orange and I think dark plum?  I can't remember the name of it.  What did you order in the lamb?  I want my Calista to be casually elegant.  Thinking neutral color.  Too bad we couldn't go to Italy and choose in person!


I ordered a midi Juliet in cobalt blue lamb. I think I got the last of the cobalt blue. I nearly got the orange and then changed my mind decided on a blue. I am thinking about orange Aquila for a midi Victoria. I am all for going to Italy and choosing in person!!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone have the Tuscania leather?  There's a photo of a bag I found on Pinterest by Marco and it is exactly what I'm looking for but it is in Bordeaux which isn't on the list.  I like that it is classic looking but the leather makes it unique.  Anyone have experience with this leather?


----------



## vink

lulu212121 said:


> Is Marco still selling tassels? If so how much are they? I could not find them on the site. I also did not see any jewelry.
> I did see leather cuffs.



You can ask. I think he still sells them coz I asked for a couple when I ordered my diamond Stella. I’ll see if I still keep invoice.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have the Tuscania leather?  There's a photo of a bag I found on Pinterest by Marco and it is exactly what I'm looking for but it is in Bordeaux which isn't on the list.  I like that it is classic looking but the leather makes it unique.  Anyone have experience with this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4232295


@bonniekir @tenKrat and @Vannie all these ladies have Tuscania leather and so does @Odebdo.


----------



## vink

lulu212121 said:


> Is Marco still selling tassels? If so how much are they? I could not find them on the site. I also did not see any jewelry.
> I did see leather cuffs.



The ones in diamond with light gunmetal hardware and Merino with gold hardware are 22 euro each.


----------



## msd_bags

I inquired from Marco if the Pompei will work for Midi Victoria.  He said "Pompei is not the ideal kind of leather for a Victoria".  So I have scratched that leather-bag style combo off my mind.

I have not made up my mind if I would order the midi Victoria because of budget constraints though.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh gosh.. I may have to add tassels to my “final” order...


----------



## christinemliu

lulu212121 said:


> Is Marco still selling tassels? If so how much are they? I could not find them on the site. I also did not see any jewelry.
> I did see leather cuffs.


Other ladies can correct me, but the only jewelry type item he sold was the MM pendant to decorate the bag, seen here:
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/introducingthe-mm-pendant-doyou-long-to.html?m=1

He also did/does a lobster key clip, accessory strap, wristlet, and of course chain straps...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have the Tuscania leather?  There's a photo of a bag I found on Pinterest by Marco and it is exactly what I'm looking for but it is in Bordeaux which isn't on the list.  I like that it is classic looking but the leather makes it unique.  Anyone have experience with this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4232295



I have a penelope Messenger  in deep blue Tuscania. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
. It is a very nice, light leather.  I do treat the leather with a leather conditioner  as it does seem to get a little thirsty.  The Bordeaux Looks wonderful in the photos.


----------



## lulu212121

vink said:


> The ones in diamond with light gunmetal hardware and Merino with gold hardware are 22 euro each.


Thank you!  I would like to add a couple to my order.


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have the Tuscania leather?  There's a photo of a bag I found on Pinterest by Marco and it is exactly what I'm looking for but it is in Bordeaux which isn't on the list.  I like that it is classic looking but the leather makes it unique.  Anyone have experience with this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4232295



I have several bags in this leather:
Gets very soft, hardwearing, very light, slightly embossed . Initially it is stffish then the leather relax lots! [emoji4]
Alltough I so like the vachetta my bad hands and shoulder find this too heavy, but ifyou have this you will find this Tuscany leather extremely light!


----------



## bonniekir

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109



Very classy and gorgeous combo!A pair of Loubs will for sure finnish this look![emoji1]

I am just a ’country’ girl but like your choise..super!


----------



## bonniekir

BagMadness said:


> Thank you - and thank you for starting this thread, which made me discover MM bags



You are wellcome, but we are sort of a comunity here, that knows his bags from a previous company...then he decided to go solo, and of course his work remained the same!! Now it was just me that began, but we are several here that could  have done it too! [emoji6]


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Penny messenger in Verona and Juliet midi in lamb.



I totally agree!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

So excited to add TotinScience's amazing colorblocked midi Sabrina to my collection!! So happy I get to experience Africa and nappa leathers, though I wish I could have them all. The Sabrina is a work of art and I feel like a million bucks when I wear her. Though the lamb was tempting, I couldn't have come up with a better combo and price than this. Thank you @TotinScience!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


The detail on that edge painting is out of this world! Marco's quality is amazing


----------



## BagMadness

vink said:


> You’re that person who got the last piece of port! Lucky you! Congrats! Both are truly beautiful pieces!


Oh, I didn't realize! That was lucky, I think for my mother it will be the ideal color, it goes very well with what she usually wears. And the Fuchsia is lovely too, bright but not overly so, it will work for me both with jeans and LBD, I think. Thank you


----------



## BagMadness

djfmn said:


> These are gorgeous. I love the leather you selected colors are amazing. So pleased you love them.


Thank you so much, I really, really do


----------



## BagMadness

Bagmedic said:


> How would you describe the merinos leather?  That's what is so hard to grasp.  I'm sure I'd like his pebbled leather but not sure what merinos or verona are like.
> 
> Has anyone received anything in the washed lamb?  It looks nice but he does't recommend it for the bags I want - Calista and Minerva Midi.


The others have described it excellently. I too find it lightweight, texture is halfway between grained and smooth. It seems to be a leather that will wear well. Since these are my first MMs I can't compare it to the other leathers, unfortunately.


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> Tuscania Orange..taken in brightsunlight!
> No red in  it, it is a strong
> orange!
> 
> View attachment 4232065


I’m waiting for a midi muse in this leather, I think it will be love at first sight


----------



## anitalilac

Marco sent me this picture. Colors available for Napa. I am not sure how accurate it is though.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> The plum is a bit out of my normal comfort zone, but that's probably a good thing.


If you can wear your Modena in Prussian Blue, then wearing a dark plum bag should be easy. Dark plum looks to be more subdued, less bright.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have the Tuscania leather?


I have an Angelica in Cobblestone Tuscania. Like someone else said,
it can become thirsty, so it requires moisturizing more so than other types of leathers.  It has a bit of a crinkly feel, at least the Cobblestone does. Tuscania is very lightweight and thin.


----------



## tenKrat

Creativelyswank said:


> My final order came when I was out of town. Such a delight to come home to. Marco exceeded my expectations. I’m over the moon for my new nappa color blocked legend [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232104
> View attachment 4232105
> View attachment 4232106
> View attachment 4232108
> View attachment 4232109


WOW!  Another one of my most favorite color combinations, black and red. The marine lining really ties it all together in a unique, unexpected way. Just beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

Midi Victoria UPDATE
Marco let me know this morning that there are 7 midi Victoria orders. One more order and then it is a GO!!!!! Who wants a midi Victoria??????


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have the Tuscania leather?  There's a photo of a bag I found on Pinterest by Marco and it is exactly what I'm looking for but it is in Bordeaux which isn't on the list.  I like that it is classic looking but the leather makes it unique.  Anyone have experience with this leather?
> 
> View attachment 4232295


Bought secondhand, my whiskey Tuscania Calista. Mine came with an exterior zippered pocket. Agree with others on the leather. It is distressed, worn soft, and so interesting. Someone on here had compared it to some of Balenciaga's leather.

I loved this style but didn't think I could pull it off, but DesigningStyle's posts convinced to try. So glad I did.


----------



## christinemliu

anitalilac said:


> Marco sent me this picture. Colors available for Napa. I am not sure how accurate it is though.


Ohhh...would anyone be so kind to upload a pic of something in that avio nappa? I am a sucker for blue...


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> NEW VICTORIA MIDI INFORMATION:
> I have included the Victoria information to give a size comparison. There needs to be 8 orders for Marco to make the midi Victoria and it is 20% off for all in stock leathers. Marco indicated that it is possible to order any current MM leather color but the 20% will not apply. Which means if there is a color that you want and it is no longer in stock Marco is still able to get it from the tannery but as I mentioned the 20% will not be applicable.
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)


Here's the Victoria Midi info again to tempt an eighth person...the availability of ALL the leather colors is crazy news...


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh...would anyone be so kind to upload a pic of something in that avio nappa? I am a sucker for blue...


Me to that is why I changed my midi Juliet order from tan to blue lamb. I just could not get that blue lamb out of my mind. I must have driven Marco crazy changing my mind but once I settled on the blue lamb I knew it was the right choice and I did not change my mind again.


----------



## MooMooVT

christinemliu said:


> Here's the Victoria Midi info again to tempt an eighth person...the availability of ALL the leather colors is crazy news...


Wait, what? All leathers are back in stock? UGH. Information I shouldn't have...


----------



## bonniekir

What leathers are back in stock? I am confused ???


----------



## Coastal jewel

bonniekir said:


> What leathers are back in stock? I am confused ???



If Bonnie is confused, we are all confused!!  And I must second the person who thanked Bonnie for starting the thread, that led so many of us to this wonderful brand.


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Wait, what? All leathers are back in stock? UGH. Information I shouldn't have...


@MooMooVT @bonniekir @Coastal jewel Here is the leather information and ordering of non in stock leathers. Marco  said is he is able to order current MM leathers from the tannery (if he does not have any in stock) there is no 20% off and no free lining or hardware upgrade on special orders of leather.  If you order a bag in Nappa, pompei or Athene one bag order is fine. For Pebbled, Verona and Vachetta he requires 2 bag orders in the same color to special order those leathers that are not in stock. Merinos that are not in stock and need to be ordered from the tannery requires a 4 bag order. Hope that is clear if not let me know.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So excited to add TotinScience's amazing colorblocked midi Sabrina to my collection!! So happy I get to experience Africa and nappa leathers, though I wish I could have them all. The Sabrina is a work of art and I feel like a million bucks when I wear her. Though the lamb was tempting, I couldn't have come up with a better combo and price than this. Thank you @TotinScience!!!


It belonged with you , so happy you love it!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> @MooMooVT @bonniekir @Coastal jewel Here is the leather information and ordering of non in stock leathers. Marco  said is he is able to order current MM leathers from the tannery (if he does not have any in stock) there is no 20% off and no free lining or hardware upgrade on special orders of leather.  If you order a bag in Nappa, pompei or Athene one bag order is fine. For Pebbled, Verona and Vachetta he requires 2 bag orders in the same color to special order those leathers that are not in stock. Merinos that are not in stock and need to be ordered from the tannery requires a 4 bag order. Hope that is clear if not let me know.



So leathers in stock are still with 20%, right? Has he come up with what he has in stock?


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> So leathers in stock are still with 20%, right? Has he come up with what he has in stock?


In stock leathers are still 20% off with free lining and HW upgrade. If he has to order leathers there is no 20% off or free lining and HW upgrade. I requested an updated leather inventory as soon as I get it I will post it.


----------



## djfmn

MM Latest Leather Inventory Oct 25:
OK means enough for a bag. SLG enough for a small leather good eg Phoebe.
Marco added a new pebbled leather in red - it is a medium red and it is called Santa Claus)


----------



## eleanors36

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So excited to add TotinScience's amazing colorblocked midi Sabrina to my collection!! So happy I get to experience Africa and nappa leathers, though I wish I could have them all. The Sabrina is a work of art and I feel like a million bucks when I wear her. Though the lamb was tempting, I couldn't have come up with a better combo and price than this. Thank you @TotinScience!!!


What a beautiful combination!


----------



## Coastal jewel

New goodies and new to me goodies...  a great fall line up! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






New daphne out for a ride.  Dark vachetta and dark gunmetal ( pink lining) 

New to me... Selene midi in dark green Verona, purple lining, and dark gunmetal.  Looks almost grey in some light.  It is a green w blue grey hint.  Perfect for me, and my first Verona.  

New and to me... vachetta midi sunflower nappa, marine lining, gold hardware 

Phoebe charming diamond colorblock courtesy or totinscience.  
Taupe nappa penelope.  Copper phoebe w red lining


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> New goodies and new to me goodies...  a great fall line up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232826
> View attachment 4232827
> View attachment 4232828
> 
> 
> New daphne out for a ride.  Dark vachetta and dark gunmetal ( pink lining)
> 
> New to me... Selene midi in dark green Verona, purple lining, and dark gunmetal.  Looks almost grey in some light.  It is a green w blue grey hint.  Perfect for me, and my first Verona.
> 
> New and to me... vachetta midi sunflower nappa, marine lining, gold hardware
> 
> Phoebe charming diamond colorblock courtesy or totinscience.
> Taupe nappa penelope.  Copper phoebe w red lining
> 
> View attachment 4232832
> View attachment 4232833


We are bag twins I also have the mini Zhoe in Sunflower nappa. What a fun bag I use it all the time.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I do not know if there is any caramel nappa still available. I will try and find out tomorrow if Marco has any left. Last list of leathers it did not show any available.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm really interested in 3 bags, but can really only afford one and I think that will be Muse in pebbled leather.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm really interested in 3 bags, but can really only afford one and I think that will be Muse in pebbled leather.


Marco indicated there is some caramel nappa available. Email him if you are interested.


----------



## Bagmedic

anitalilac said:


> Marco sent me this picture. Colors available for Napa. I am not sure how accurate it is though.


That tulip fuschia is so pretty!


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm really interested in 3 bags, but can really only afford one and I think that will be Muse in pebbled leather.


I love the Muse in the bluette color shown on his website.  I just know for me that I prefer bags with a more secure closure like a zipper.  But I love the look of this one.

Did you order the Sabrina or Sabrina Midi?  If you go to Marco's website and click on "We are MM", I saw a two toned Sabrina that I love!  Tan on the front and black on the back but when the flap is folded over, it looks so beautiful!  I want to do something like this but can't picture how big the bag would be.  It obviously has little depth so bigger may be better depending what I plan on carrying.  I wrote down a few bag measurements from Coach I have so I could use that to visualize sizes.


----------



## Coastal jewel

SEWDimples. Welcome to our world... want three, can afford one!


----------



## Bagmedic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3901122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue Aquila matte midi minerva with extended strap
> View attachment 3901123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue africa card case and phoebe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fits in great with plenty of room for phone, headphones, money, couple dozen cards, and keys
> View attachment 3901125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beige trinity aura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> large grain pattern on the back


I love your Minerva Midi in this blue aquila matte leather!  How has this bag worn for you?  Do you feel the extended strap was useful?  Was it the shoulder straps that were extended or the crossbody strap?  I love this and wish this color was available.  Just what I'm looking for!


----------



## Bagmedic

lenie said:


> I have the Aquila matte in the Calista. The leather is thick and supple. It has a nice texture and feel. It is a really nice leather. What style bag are you thinking of?
> 
> View attachment 4020137
> 
> View attachment 4020138


Do you remember this color name?  I'm loving the look of this leather!  Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone know what color Pebbled Ananas would be?  I'm imagining a banana color but could be way off!


----------



## Bagmedic

bonniekir said:


> Another lamblover [emoji106] I hope I wont regret not getting the orange lamb.. may it not suit me! Hahaha. But I have Tuscania Orange, Merino Orange, Aquila Orange and ordered lamb and Pompei Orange.. plus I have pebbled and flat calf Orange.. but I know I might regret...
> Anyway.. lovely choises!!


I'm debating between the aquila matte and the washed lamb for a Calista.  Any recommendation?


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone know what color Pebbled Ananas would be?  I'm imagining a banana color but could be way off!



I have somewhere a bag in ananas. I looks like a sliced pineapple just with a warmer tone. If I can take the stairs( fell down .. again ) I will take a pic tommrow.


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> I'm debating between the aquila matte and the washed lamb for a Calista.  Any recommendation?



The Aquila will be more hardwearing than the lamb, so all depends how you treat your bags. I have dogs so certainly the Aquila is more suitable. But even so I did order bags in the washed lamb...wonder how long these will last [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> Do you remember this color name?  I'm loving the look of this leather!  Thank you!



I have one.. if my memory does not fail me it was called tobacco or tan ? No it must be Tan!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I have somewhere a bag in ananas. I looks like a sliced pineapple just with a warmer tone. If I can take the stairs( fell down .. again ) I will take a pic tommrow.


Hope you didn't get hurt and are ok. [emoji46]


----------



## tenKrat

Bagmedic said:


> Do you remember this color name?  I'm loving the look of this leather!  Thank you!


Looks like my Calista!  It’s tobacco Aquila matte.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I have somewhere a bag in ananas. I looks like a sliced pineapple just with a warmer tone. If I can take the stairs( fell down .. again ) I will take a pic tommrow.



Oh my... I hope you get better soon.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> The Aquila will be more hardwearing than the lamb, so all depends how you treat your bags. I have dogs so certainly the Aquila is more suitable. But even so I did order bags in the washed lamb...wonder how long these will last [emoji4]



Um... from the feedback on my lamb backpack (Not by Massaccesi, of course) which is light blue, the leather will be very lovely, but if the color is light, it’ll look kinda dusty. But it’ll last just like any other leather. I’m hard on that backpack and it doesn’t have any wear at all. Just look dirty.


----------



## Bagmedic

bonniekir said:


> I have somewhere a bag in ananas. I looks like a sliced pineapple just with a warmer tone. If I can take the stairs( fell down .. again ) I will take a pic tommrow.


Oh, no!  Hope you are OK!


----------



## Bagmedic

bonniekir said:


> I have one.. if my memory does not fail me it was called tobacco or tan ? No it must be Tan!


Yes I saw it came in tan.  I have a photo of orange and it seems to have some brown undertones to it so thinking of that.


----------



## Bagmedic

I saw a Minerva Midi in a post from HopelessBagGirl but can't find her to DM her.  It was in nabuk and she used the Coach tea rose strap in Stone.  This is the look I like.  She also had one in aquila matte that looked dark blue in the photo but can't find it now....too many postings to get lost in and search feature not ideal.  

Anyone have feedback on using nabuk?  My guess is it is delicate like suede.  I see Marco has a comment on his site that it isn't good in the rain.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I love the Muse in the bluette color shown on his website.  I just know for me that I prefer bags with a more secure closure like a zipper.  But I love the look of this one.
> 
> Did you order the Sabrina or Sabrina Midi?  If you go to Marco's website and click on "We are MM", I saw a two toned Sabrina that I love!  Tan on the front and black on the back but when the flap is folded over, it looks so beautiful!  I want to do something like this but can't picture how big the bag would be.  It obviously has little depth so bigger may be better depending what I plan on carrying.  I wrote down a few bag measurements from Coach I have so I could use that to visualize sizes.


If you prefer a top Zipper you can always have a top zipper added to the Muse. I am getting a top zipper on the MIA I have order in acid nappa. I am so bag at knowing what the sizes are that I often make a paper version of the bag to get an idea of how big or small it will be.


----------



## djfmn

@bonniekir Yikes hope you are ok and did not get hurt falling. Big hugs.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> I have somewhere a bag in ananas. I looks like a sliced pineapple just with a warmer tone. If I can take the stairs( fell down .. again ) I will take a pic tommrow.


Hope you are OK!


----------



## lenie

Bagmedic said:


> Do you remember this color name?  I'm loving the look of this leather!  Thank you!



Tobacco Aquila. It came in both tan and tobacco at one time and I had Marco choose one of them for me. I think the tan is just a little lighter than tobacco.


----------



## TotinScience

Bagmedic said:


> I love the Muse in the bluette color shown on his website.  I just know for me that I prefer bags with a more secure closure like a zipper.  But I love the look of this one.
> 
> Did you order the Sabrina or Sabrina Midi?  If you go to Marco's website and click on "We are MM", I saw a two toned Sabrina that I love!  Tan on the front and black on the back but when the flap is folded over, it looks so beautiful!  I want to do something like this but can't picture how big the bag would be.  It obviously has little depth so bigger may be better depending what I plan on carrying.  I wrote down a few bag measurements from Coach I have so I could use that to visualize sizes.


The two-toned Sabrina you’re referring to is probably mine . Please see below for the description I made awhile back comparing midi and full size models 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-23#post-31666598


----------



## bonniekir

Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters ! 
But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


----------



## Coastal jewel

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol



Bionic Bonnie!   Glad you are pretty ok!


----------



## thedseer

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


Glad you are okay!


----------



## djfmn

Marco just let me know that there are 7 requests for the midi Victoria. 
One more needed before we can get this model made. 
Any more takers!!!!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Marco just let me know that there are 7 requests for the midi Victoria.
> One more needed before we can get this model made.
> Any more takers!!!!!!!



It is a wonderful model! I like the fact one can change the ‘look’ , and unforunately I love larger bags, or else I would have joined you in a jiffy!


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


Please be careful! No more falls. Omega 3 is awesome. Take care!


----------



## Creativelyswank

A big collective thanks for all the compliments on the color blocked Zhoe. I wish I had time to individually address each one but I’m buried studying for my qualifying exams. [emoji31]I might have to put in one more celebratory order if Marco is still accepting them if I pass. 
For a bit I was worried my choices would not translate into my vision, but of course he exceeded it. I’ll post mod shots when I have time to look presentable.


----------



## TotinScience

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


Hope you're OK!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


Oh my gosh, I am so sorry about your fall.  Please be careful and protect that hip and later your knee!!!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> @MooMooVT @bonniekir @Coastal jewel Here is the leather information and ordering of non in stock leathers. Marco  said is he is able to order current MM leathers from the tannery (if he does not have any in stock) there is no 20% off and no free lining or hardware upgrade on special orders of leather.  If you order a bag in Nappa, pompei or Athene one bag order is fine. For Pebbled, Verona and Vachetta he requires 2 bag orders in the same color to special order those leathers that are not in stock. Merinos that are not in stock and need to be ordered from the tannery requires a 4 bag order. Hope that is clear if not let me know.


How about aquilla matte or nabuk if color I want isn't available.  Is Marco able to obtain it?  TIA!


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> How about aquilla matte or nabuk if color I want isn't available.  Is Marco able to obtain it?  TIA!



Aquila belongs to the hard to get leathers. You might be lucky, but then there must be made more bags out of one hide.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol



Oh... but better be careful, ok? Wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## vink

Bagmedic said:


> How about aquilla matte or nabuk if color I want isn't available.  Is Marco able to obtain it?  TIA!



I requested a nabuk out of his list and he said 4 bags for one hide since nabuk is a big piece. I don’t know about Aquila matte though. I think probably about the same. Colette told me once long time ago.


----------



## bonniekir

Oki all MM lovers! Just ordered my super final finality bag.. while resting and listening to Madamme Butterfly.. sad opera and rather appropiate..and it is:

Victoria/ Black Verona/ silver lining and light gunmetal hw! 

Want a black bag that is super black! Would have liked a Vachetta as well, but it is too heavy for me..

Wish you peeps to find no 8 for the smaller Vicky [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> How about aquilla matte or nabuk if color I want isn't available.  Is Marco able to obtain it?  TIA!


I will find out about Aquila and nabuk and see if that is a possibility.


----------



## djfmn

I think there are 8 for midi Victoria. I heard a little bird say that Tenkrat might be order number 8!!!! I am checking with Marco.


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Oki all MM lovers! Just ordered my super final finality bag.. while resting and listening to Madamme Butterfly.. sad opera and rather appropiate..and it is:
> 
> Victoria/ Black Verona/ silver lining and light gunmetal hw!
> 
> Want a black bag that is super black! Would have liked a Vachetta as well, but it is too heavy for me..
> 
> Wish you peeps to find no 8 for the smaller Vicky [emoji6]



Beautiful!
Both that opera and the bag. 

Also, "finality" is an order I haven't placed...yet.


----------



## Bagmedic

Sharing some swatches I received:


----------



## VanBod1525

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for your kind wirds re my trip down the stairs [emoji23]
> Apart from some bruises and ribs little squished, my hip replacement stayed put! And since I am also having a knee replacement in Feb, i still can walk like Quasimodo! [emoji1] Wrist must wait, and I can write so-so and try hard to touch the right letters !
> But it’ll be fine.. I take omega3 ! Lol


You are a mad woman. Mad. And clumsy. We've never met but I know that I would love you to bits if we did because we have the same taste in bags, we both love dogs, your ride a scooter and...you are indestructible. 

Also, are you sure you know what 'final' means? After all, you were the woman who first told me that shoppers are not really bags, so they don't count when you are forced to total up your purchases.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Oki all MM lovers! Just ordered my super final finality bag.. while resting and listening to Madamme Butterfly.. sad opera and rather appropiate..and it is:
> 
> Victoria/ Black Verona/ silver lining and light gunmetal hw!
> 
> Want a black bag that is super black! Would have liked a Vachetta as well, but it is too heavy for me..
> 
> Wish you peeps to find no 8 for the smaller Vicky [emoji6]


Take it easy, Bonnie. That will be one classy black bag for one tough cookie.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I think there are 8 for midi Victoria. I heard a little bird say that Tenkrat might be order number 8!!!! I am checking with Marco.


I’m #8. Marco confirmed it in his reply to my request. Victoria Midi is official.


----------



## tenKrat

Thank you, @djfmn, for keeping us informed on the leather inventory as it changes. And also for brokering the production of Victoria Midi.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Other ladies can correct me, but the only jewelry type item he sold was the MM pendant to decorate the bag, seen here:
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/introducingthe-mm-pendant-doyou-long-to.html?m=1
> 
> He also did/does a lobster key clip, accessory strap, wristlet, and of course chain straps...


I correct myself, turns out Marco did/perhaps does still offer a necklace and a bracelet in addition to the bag charm. I see it in the blog post here:
https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2015/?view=sidebar&m=1


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I correct myself, turns out Marco did/perhaps does still offer a necklace and a bracelet in addition to the bag charm. I see it in the blog post here:
> https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2015/?view=sidebar&m=1


Yes! I was wondering about those. I could not find them on his website, I want to know how much they cost.


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> You are a mad woman. Mad. And clumsy. We've never met but I know that I would love you to bits if we did because we have the same taste in bags, we both love dogs, your ride a scooter and...you are indestructible.
> 
> Also, are you sure you know what 'final' means? After all, you were the woman who first told me that shoppers are not really bags, so they don't count when you are forced to total up your purchases.



You are right. I am clumsy. But I am real good in this [emoji1]!
We go a long way VanB, ever since we independently saw the lovely pic of the three Hold mes in matte green, tan, fuchsia in some advertisment ...this connected us !
Thanks for your concern and lovely words..You are sharp , witty and have a warm heart !
Btw.. final is never final .. there are degrees[emoji23]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> You are right. I am clumsy. But I am real good in this [emoji1]!
> We go a long way VanB, ever since we independently saw the lovely pic of the three Hold mes in matte green, tan, fuchsia in some advertisment ...this connected us !
> Thanks for your concern and lovely words..You are sharp , witty and have a warm heart !
> Btw.. final is never final .. there are degrees[emoji23]



I love your last sentence! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You ladies are adorably evil! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coastal jewel

So I’m thinking for my next final order ( if counting this would be my fourth final.. but who amongst us is counting...). An Angelica, little Athena, or midi Victoria... 

I’m finding that as big as I go is Angelica, daphne, Selene midi...  Pros
   Angelica:  love the middle compartment thingy ( that some hate)  in the Angelica..  so if I was designing this exactly like I want it, I would probably keep the handles, maybe not... do the Arianna style crossbody; this seems to be something others like, and zip top... but can a zip top be added and still keep the middle compartment w zip?   

So.. I think I already talked my self out of little Athena.    

Victoria Midi:  similar to Selene midi but just a tiny bit smaller..  hmmm...


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> Beautiful!
> Both that opera and the bag.
> 
> Also, "finality" is an order I haven't placed...yet.



Lol.. Don’t  worry, I believe with this little Vicky, Marco is over his head with orders!! He must have a deadline himself...


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> but can a zip top be added and still keep the middle compartment w zip



Yes, you can combine the middle compartment + top zip.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Lol.. Don’t  worry, I believe with this little Vicky, Marco is over his head with orders!! He must have a deadline himself...


You are right Marco is swamped with the Little Vicky and the Little Juliet orders. I think you can still place orders with 20% off with in stock leathers.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> How about aquilla matte or nabuk if color I want isn't available.  Is Marco able to obtain it?  TIA!


@Bagmedic to get a special non stock Aquila he needs 2 possibly 3 bags in that color to order the skin. Nabuk requires at least 4 bags sometimes 5. Remember special order non stock leathers there is no 20% off and no free upgrades on linings and HW.


----------



## Coastal jewel

mleleigh said:


> Yes, you can combine the middle compartment + top zip.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> 
> View attachment 4235625


Thanks!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

mleleigh said:


> Yes, you can combine the middle compartment + top zip.
> 
> View attachment 4235626
> 
> View attachment 4235625


Is that Vachetta?


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> @Bagmedic to get a special non stock Aquila he needs 2 possibly 3 bags in that color to order the skin. Nabuk requires at least 4 bags sometimes 5. Remember special order non stock leathers there is no 20% off and no free upgrades on linings and HW.


So sounds like it would be difficult and not knowing what others are ordering.  I may just ask him and if a no-go, have a Plan B ready!  Thanks for your input.  It must be hard for Marco with all of us asking questions so nice to have a liaison so he doesn't have to repeat responses.  I hope he finds another person to help fund him because seems like there is still a lot of interest in his bags and our desires should show to this potential new funder.  Crossing fingers for him!


----------



## Coastal jewel

He needs to stock some more Aquila and Verona!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> So sounds like it would be difficult and not knowing what others are ordering.  I may just ask him and if a no-go, have a Plan B ready!  Thanks for your input.  It must be hard for Marco with all of us asking questions so nice to have a liaison so he doesn't have to repeat responses.  I hope he finds another person to help fund him because seems like there is still a lot of interest in his bags and our desires should show to this potential new funder.  Crossing fingers for him!


@Bagmedic If you are looking for a special color ask on this forum if anyone else is interested especially for Aquila needing only 2 or 3 bags. Ladies have done this before in fact in the past there have been bespoke orders for a specific bag in a specific leather and there have been a minimum of 5 or 6 bags if I remember correctly. Ladies got a group together and got this bag made. One of them was plum Zhoes. If you are after a certain color ask if anyone else is interested. I know there are ladies interested in Aquila blue jeans leather for example. I would definitely put out a message on tpf and see if there are any other takers.


----------



## BittyMonkey

They are closed???? https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> Is that Vachetta?



Yes!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> @Bagmedic If you are looking for a special color ask on this forum if anyone else is interested especially for Aquila needing only 2 or 3 bags. Ladies have done this before in fact in the past there have been bespoke orders for a specific bag in a specific leather and there have been a minimum of 5 or 6 bags if I remember correctly. Ladies got a group together and got this bag made. One of them was plum Zhoes. If you are after a certain color ask if anyone else is interested. I know there are ladies interested in Aquila blue jeans leather for example. I would definitely put out a message on tpf and see if there are any other takers.


If I had more time....I'm a little overwhelmed with a sudden move and busy season at work so think I'm just going to play it safe and order something in stock and get the discount.  Wish he wasn't ending his run so I can have more time to enjoy his bags.  I'm going to order a few SLGs and one bag to see how they are and then if he happens to still be producing beautiful bags, I'll order then.  Timing is everything right?


----------



## christinemliu

Dear ladies who have touched both Merinos and Verona, comparatively is verona as soft as merinos? I have a verona SLG ordered but it hasn't come yet. I am considering adding a Flora to my recent order (I am avoiding words like last/final/finale haha) and so I am thinking which leather. Merinos is my favorite but I do love the other leathers I have (Pebbled, Vacchetta, Nappa, and Tuscania). I read Verona has more natural grain and texture, but how's the softness?


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> Dear ladies who have touched both Merinos and Verona, comparatively is verona as soft as merinos? I have a verona SLG ordered but it hasn't come yet. I am considering adding a Flora to my recent order (I am avoiding words like last/final/finale haha) and so I am thinking which leather. Merinos is my favorite but I do love the other leathers I have (Pebbled, Vacchetta, Nappa, and Tuscania). I read Verona has more natural grain and texture, but how's the softness?


Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but Merinos is definitely softer than Verona, maybe because Verona has grains?  I could be wrong because my encounter with Verona is with a relatively structured style (Angelica).


----------



## msd_bags

Speaking of leathers, I was at the mall yesterday and was in a shop carrying Loewe bags.  There was a Flamenco knot bag.  As I was touching it (more like caressing the leather), I was suddenly reminded of Marco's nappa.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Dear ladies who have touched both Merinos and Verona, comparatively is verona as soft as merinos? I have a verona SLG ordered but it hasn't come yet. I am considering adding a Flora to my recent order (I am avoiding words like last/final/finale haha) and so I am thinking which leather. Merinos is my favorite but I do love the other leathers I have (Pebbled, Vacchetta, Nappa, and Tuscania). I read Verona has more natural grain and texture, but how's the softness?


Pebbled and Verona feel about the same imo.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Christine. If confused buy one of each!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Christine. If confused buy one of each!


Coastal Jewel, the ultimate enabler [emoji23]!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Dear ladies who have touched both Merinos and Verona, comparatively is verona as soft as merinos? I have a verona SLG ordered but it hasn't come yet. I am considering adding a Flora to my recent order (I am avoiding words like last/final/finale haha) and so I am thinking which leather. Merinos is my favorite but I do love the other leathers I have (Pebbled, Vacchetta, Nappa, and Tuscania). I read Verona has more natural grain and texture, but how's the softness?


Merinos and Verona are very different.   Verona is much more “sturdy” and “chewy” for lack of a better word.  But it still slouches after some use.  I had bags in at least 4-5 different leathers before discovering Verona which immediately became my favorite.


----------



## djfmn

Well I was wavering between orange Aquila and dark beige Verona for my final final final bag the midi Victoria. I asked Marco to select which he thought would suit me. He selected orange aquila. I have no idea on the lining or hardware I told him to select it which I normally do most of the time. I very rarely choose a lining or HW I leave it up to the leather handbag maestro as I refer to him to do that. I have never been disappointed. Also it is fun to be surprised when the box arrives. Although you never know between now and when he makes this final final bag I could change my mind and go back to dark beige verona. I have been known to do this. But at this time it is orange Aquila thanks to the photo of Bonniekirs beautiful Victoria.


----------



## Kylacove

How often does Marco ship? I haven't received anything yet from my 9/6 order and am a bit worried as these new orders pile up.


----------



## Kylacove

Duplicate


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> How often does Marco ship? I haven't received anything yet from my 9/6 order and am a bit worried as these new orders pile up.


@Kylacove sent you a PM.


----------



## christinemliu

Deleted (post already addressed)


----------



## dignatius

For those of you who have received your orders from the final sale:  How long did it take to get from Italy to you?  My order was shipped on Oct 17th (almost 2 weeks ago) but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> How often does Marco ship? I haven't received anything yet from my 9/6 order and am a bit worried as these new orders pile up.


I also paid on 9/6 and he just sent out my order on October 22.  The package has just arrived in my country via EMS.  Maybe later today or tomorrow it's ready for pick up.  (EMS packages are not delivered to home address here because there is customs/duties assessment, that's why DHL was really more convenient for me.)

Btw, I asked Marco for tracking info due to sad state of postal system in my country.


----------



## lulu212121

dignatius said:


> For those of you who have received your orders from the final sale:  How long did it take to get from Italy to you?  My order was shipped on Oct 17th (almost 2 weeks ago) but it hasn't arrived yet.


Are you in the US? My orders have taken a month! My last order sat in customs for almost 4 weeks.


----------



## nanaimo75

dignatius said:


> For those of you who have received your orders from the final sale:  How long did it take to get from Italy to you?  My order was shipped on Oct 17th (almost 2 weeks ago) but it hasn't arrived yet.



Within 4 days.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @djfmn, for keeping us informed on the leather inventory as it changes. And also for brokering the production of Victoria Midi.


Yes, thank you both djfmn and tenKrat, for making the midi Victoria possible, djfmn for getting Marco to agree and tenKrat for placing that vital 8th order!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> Well I was wavering between orange Aquila and dark beige Verona for my final final final bag the midi Victoria. I asked Marco to select which he thought would suit me. He selected orange aquila. I have no idea on the lining or hardware I told him to select it which I normally do most of the time. I very rarely choose a lining or HW I leave it up to the leather handbag maestro as I refer to him to do that. I have never been disappointed. Also it is fun to be surprised when the box arrives. Although you never know between now and when he makes this final final bag I could change my mind and go back to dark beige verona. I have been known to do this. But at this time it is orange Aquila thanks to the photo of Bonniekirs beautiful Victoria.


Dark beige Verona was also one of my options for midi Victoria but instead I’ve opted for tan lamb as a leather I haven’t got already.


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> They are closed???? https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/



He’s closing down, but still taking orders until all his leather in stock run out while giving 20% discount. If you’re looking for something that’s not available, you’ll have to find someone to help you finish the leather. I don’t think you get 20% off on those leather though. [emoji848]


----------



## djfmn

@Kylacove Sent you a message.


----------



## djfmn

@carterazo sent you a message.


----------



## msd_bags

She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])

When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!

On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!

So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.



I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.


Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## bonniekir

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.



Congrats with your bag!  I like this model too, I just have it in the reg size..To me it looks like the port.. lol


----------



## ajamy

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.


Love that colour and the caramel lining is a great choice.  Merinos is perfect for a midi theia, it will slouch beautifully.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.



OMG! I got offered this leather as well and decided against it. Yours look pretty and make me second guess my decision!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Speaking of leathers, I was at the mall yesterday and was in a shop carrying Loewe bags.  There was a Flamenco knot bag.  As I was touching it (more like caressing the leather), I was suddenly reminded of Marco's nappa.



How? Could you please explain more?


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.


I have two Theias and it is a really unappreciated style!  Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.


Wow this is a just a gorgeous color. The caramel lining with it sounds amazing. Love your new bag.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> For those of you who have received your orders from the final sale:  How long did it take to get from Italy to you?  My order was shipped on Oct 17th (almost 2 weeks ago) but it hasn't arrived yet.


I have received orders in from as little as 4 days up to 3 weeks.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I have received orders in from as little as 4 days up to 3 weeks.


Thanks for this info. It's a good reminder for me. I need to be more patient! (I just don't want my bags to be held up by the crazy after-Thanksgiving-into-Christmas mailing situation. [emoji28]


----------



## msd_bags

More pics of my midi Thea. Really love the style and size! And I like the slouch with Merinos. Some of the photos show the purplish tint well. Mauve? Riding shotgun pic was taken in broad morning light.




I wanted to show the bottom of the bag.  I think it's one great point of this design!  Not your typical saddle hobo bottom.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks for the midi Theia love ladies!! She's very underrated, but delivers well!!



vink said:


> OMG! I got offered this leather as well and decided against it. Yours look pretty and make me second guess my decision!


But you have other beauties coming too!  Btw, I'm curious, was the blue nabuk order a go?  What style did you order in it?  I'm thinking the midi Theia will look very nice in blue nabuk.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> How? Could you please explain more?


I recently took out my MM red cherry nappa Midi Minerva so I have recent memory of the leather touch (I caressed the leather!).  So when I stroke the Flamenco, my immediate thought was, "this leather is the same as Marco's nappa!".  Same feel to me!  I'm just not sure about the thickness since I just stroke leather at the middle part of the body with the bag uprigt with stuffing.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> More pics of my midi Thea. Really love the style and size! And I like the slouch with Merinos. Some of the photos show the purplish tint well. Mauve? Riding shotgun pic was taken in broad morning light.
> View attachment 4238081
> 
> View attachment 4238082
> 
> I wanted to show the bottom of the bag.  I think it's one great point of this design!  Not your typical saddle hobo bottom.


Wow this is such a gorgeous looking bag. I love the style in this leather. I especially love the lining you picked with this leather. Drool. I missed out getting a Thea but every time I see a style I don't have I want one. I have to show some restraint but I really love your bag. Enjoy.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> Wow this is such a gorgeous looking bag. I love the style in this leather. I especially love the lining you picked with this leather. Drool. I missed out getting a Thea but *every time I see a style I don't have I want one. *I have to show some restraint but I really love your bag. Enjoy.


Me too!!!! Some bags don't grab me until I see you ladies wearing them or the colors you choose.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Wow this is such a gorgeous looking bag. I love the style in this leather. I especially love the lining you picked with this leather. Drool. I missed out getting a Thea but every time I see a style I don't have I want one. I have to show some restraint but I really love your bag. Enjoy.


Thanks!  You can still "not miss out", you know.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> More pics of my midi Thea. Really love the style and size! And I like the slouch with Merinos. Some of the photos show the purplish tint well. Mauve? Riding shotgun pic was taken in broad morning light.
> View attachment 4238081
> 
> View attachment 4238082
> 
> I wanted to show the bottom of the bag.  I think it's one great point of this design!  Not your typical saddle hobo bottom.


Gorgeous! It looks so good on you!

This is the one bag I did not get to try. Hopefully later I will still be able to find one on bst. (A girl can dream... [emoji4])


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Thanks!  You can still "not miss out", you know.


I never need much enabling but I have ordered 4 bags, a midi Juliet in cobalt blue lamb, midi Alexia in caramel nappa, MIA in acid nappa and a midi Victoria in orange Aquila.  As much as I love the look of the Theia in port the bag money tree is depleted. I usually order one maybe 2 bags at a time. Ordering 4 is not the norm for me. I always loved the Juliet style but it was too big for me so I asked Marco to make a midi version. He said for 8 orders he would and there were lots of other ladies who wanted a midi Juliet. I also loved Victoria but I wanted a midi version. Fortunately Marco is really accommodating and he is making the midi Victoria for all the ladies who wanted a smaller version. But I have to put the brakes on I cannot order a 5th bag. Not enough money and not enough room in the closet!!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous! It looks so good on you!
> 
> This is the one bag I did not get to try. Hopefully later I will still be able to find one on bst. (A girl can dream... [emoji4])



I love the color... and the strap.  Ah Midi Thea one I did not try.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the midi Theia love ladies!! She's very underrated, but delivers well!!
> 
> 
> But you have other beauties coming too!  Btw, I'm curious, was the blue nabuk order a go?  What style did you order in it?  I'm thinking the midi Theia will look very nice in blue nabuk.



It’s a go. At first, I considered ordering it in midi Theia, too, but change it to Valerie instead. [emoji4] Can’t wait for it to arrive. [emoji4]


----------



## starsong

vink said:


> It’s a go. At first, I considered ordering it in midi Theia, too, but change it to Valerie instead. [emoji4] Can’t wait for it to arrive. [emoji4]


wow! dark blue nabuk valerie will be beautiful indeed! I was tempted to change my dark blue nabuk diva order to valerie after seeing your post.


----------



## djfmn

@christinemliu Sent you a PM


----------



## djfmn

FYI Marco was away there is a holiday in Italy. He should be back tomorrow.


----------



## djfmn

FYI Marco was away there is a holiday in Italy. He should be back tomorrow.


----------



## anabg

Got my Zhoe! It's so pretty..


----------



## anabg

Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Coastal jewel

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917


----------



## dignatius

My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.


----------



## anabg

Is Marco's business still open?  I am considering another bag but have to wait a bit.


----------



## anabg

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020


Lovely leather. I think we picked the same lining for our bags!  [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917





dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020


Gorgeous bags, ladies! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

I got a box from Italy today too! I didn't get notified that it was coming like other times. Luckily I was working from home with a sick DS. I hope to get a chance to take pics soon!


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917


Wow that is gorgeous. Love the lining you selected. Enjoy


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. Love the lining you selected. Enjoy



Nice selection.. love I “think” I ordered light gunmetal..


----------



## dignatius

anabg said:


> Is Marco's business still open?  I am considering another bag but have to wait a bit.



Yes, it sounds like he has enough orders to stay open for the rest of this year, but no guarantee after that.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020


Stunning. Love midi Selene zip one of my favorites. Gorgeous leather and the lining is perfect. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## ajamy

carterazo said:


> I got a box from Italy today too! I didn't get notified that it was coming like other times. Luckily I was working from home with a sick DS. I hope to get a chance to take pics soon!





carterazo said:


> I got a box from Italy today too! I didn't get notified that it was coming like other times. Luckily I was working from home with a sick DS. I hope to get a chance to take pics soon!


I had an attempted delivery yesterday, but no-one was at home and my neighbours weren't in either.   I couldn't track my parcel after it left Italy but anyway ParcelForce don't seem to let you change delivery date or leave parcel in a safe place     Hopefully I'll get it today as DH home for at least part of the day.  This order was paid for on 8th September.


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917



The black vachetta is really lovely and the pink lining suits it well! Great choise.
Congrats [emoji39]


----------



## bonniekir

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> The drk blue vachetta is a very nice blue with the pink lining . Good you ordered the extended handles or it would have been difficult to wear on shoulders .. lol! When the model first came out not many thought about this option..Congrats with your new bag..[emoji1]


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917



What a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## msd_bags

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020



Love this!!


----------



## dignatius

Extended handles are a must for me (thick arms!).   The only concern I have with this bag is because the handles are vachetta, they feel thicker and more inflexible than Nappa handles.  They don't mold to my shoulder very well so they feel awkward as compared to my Aphrodite.  I'll probably get used to it but if I could do this bag again, I would probably opt for Nappa soulmate handles.  The scent of the leather is something else though!


----------



## bonniekir

dignatius said:


> Extended handles are a must for me (thick arms!).   The only concern I have with this bag is because the handles are vachetta, they feel thicker and more inflexible than Nappa handles.  They don't mold to my shoulder very well so they feel awkward as compared to my Aphrodite.  I'll probably get used to it but if I could do this bag again, I would probably opt for Nappa soulmate handles.  The scent of the leather is something else though!



I don’t think you should worry so much.. I understand from others having this leather it will soften up very well!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020


That is a good looking bag.  I love the style and the leather.  I have two, one in merinos is and one in Africa.  I prefer the Africa one because it is soft and slouches some. But the Merinos literally puddles.  In this style I like a little bit of structure.  In fact I may sell the red Merinos one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020



This was my exact second bag from mm except with gold hardware and lilac lining!


----------



## lulu212121

I absolutely love   your modified Little Miss M. I never thought to have short rolled handles. That makes the bag more appealing to me. I love satchels. Hmmm... I wonder if there is any pompei left. Would Nappa be ok for this bag? Did you add a shoulder strap? How much extra for the modified handles?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549


I love these bags. I really like the Little Miss M in off white pompei. Normally I am not fond of white bags but this off white is stunning. It is not a stark white which is normally why I am not partial to white bags. It adds dimension and sophistication plus I think it is much more versatile. The handles are such a great addition to the style perfect.  I also love the green Siena such a pretty color. Of course what is not to love about a cute Little Muse in orange - the new black.  Enjoy all your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I absolutely love   your modified Little Miss M. I never thought to have short rolled handles. That makes the bag more appealing to me. I love satchels. Hmmm... I wonder if there is any pompei left. Would Nappa be ok for this bag? Did you add a shoulder strap? How much extra for the modified handles?


I asked Marco to send me an updated leather inventory list. I will post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I love these bags. I really like the Little Miss M in off white pompei. Normally I am not fond of white bags but this off white is stunning. It is not a stark white which is normally why I am not partial to white bags. It add dimension and sophistication plus I think it is much more versatile. The handles are such a great addition to the style perfect.  I also love the green Siena such a pretty color. Of course what is not to love about a cute Little Muse in orange - the new black.  Enjoy all your fabulous new bags.


Thank you, dear djfmn!


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917


Very nice!!

I like the leather texture of your bag. My black vacchetta Zhoe from three years ago is similar but slightly more pebbled, which I prefer. One or two black vacchetta bags posted here from recent times look flatter/smoother. I hope my black vacchetta Mia is like our Zhoes.


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> Extended handles are a must for me (thick arms!).   The only concern I have with this bag is because the handles are vachetta, they feel thicker and more inflexible than Nappa handles.  They don't mold to my shoulder very well so they feel awkward as compared to my Aphrodite.  I'll probably get used to it but if I could do this bag again, I would probably opt for Nappa soulmate handles.  The scent of the leather is something else though!


It’ll be okay. The vacchetta straps will soften in time.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549


Little Miss M turned out wonderfully with the rolled handles!  I like her as a satchel much better than as a shoulder bag with the thin straps. I know you love richer, brighter colors; but, this off white color is sophisticated and makes for an elegant Little Miss M.


----------



## christinemliu

All these reveals are so gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases and wonderful creations. I wanted to pass on what Marco wrote me: "I think that if we'll keep receiving orders it will be possible to restart investing on MM with new styles, new products, etc. Cross fingers."

I suggested adding more to his website, and then he responded: "Investment I should do on the website would be huge and that has been one of the reasons that convinced me it was impossible to go ahead. Total investment I should do (mainly in the marketing area) is huge but, if we'll keep selling well as we recently did, that can maybe become possible. I'm also looking for a partner so there are hopes for MM!"

So in short, if we keep encore "final" orders going, maybe they will become "faux-final"!!

Special shout out to djfmn for everything she did and is doing!


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I absolutely love   your modified Little Miss M. I never thought to have short rolled handles. That makes the bag more appealing to me. I love satchels. Hmmm... I wonder if there is any pompei left. Would Nappa be ok for this bag? Did you add a shoulder strap? How much extra for the modified handles?


Thank you!  Yes, it's perfect with the rolled handles.  I did not add a shoulder strap.  The bag does have the D-rings to attach a strap.  I think this bag would be great in nappa!  I wish there had been more time and $ for me to get it in other colors as well.  The modified handles cost and additional $30 euro.  Well worth it, imo.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Little Miss M turned out wonderfully with the rolled handles!  I like her as a satchel much better than as a shoulder bag with the thin straps. I know you love richer, brighter colors; but, this off white color is sophisticated and makes for an elegant Little Miss M.



Thanks dear tenKrat!  I love how she turned out!  She is perfect with the rolled handles!  I think I am hung up on the color because it is a cold off white with a kind of translucent characteristic not visible in a picture.  Also, I did not realize the stitching and seams would contrast as much.  It may also be the artificial light that gives it a yellowish undertone.  I am waiting for nice sunlight so I can see it in good natural light.  I always dreamed of this bag in ivory or off white. I never considered other colors for it.  (I almost got it in ivory beige nappa...) I just missed the mark by a little.  A natural result of not being able to see the leather options irl .  I am sure I will get over my silliness soon!  . I think adding a pretty little fob or something might help me shift my focus.


----------



## djfmn

Latest MM Leather Inventory as of November 2nd
OK means there is enough for a normal size bag, SLG enough for a Small Leather Good.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I absolutely love   your modified Little Miss M. I never thought to have short rolled handles. That makes the bag more appealing to me. I love satchels. Hmmm... I wonder if there is any pompei left. Would Nappa be ok for this bag? Did you add a shoulder strap? How much extra for the modified handles?


@lulu212121 when I spoke to Marco about the updated leather inventory and mentioned a Little Miss M in pompei he said that the terracotta pompei would be beautiful in that style. Just a suggestion from him.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> @lulu212121 when I spoke to Marco about the updated leather inventory and mentioned a Little Miss M in pompei he said that the terracotta pompei would be beautiful in that style. Just a suggestion from him.


Thank you for the updated list! The suggestion from Marco is tempting. I'll have to check the terracotta color. I am combing through the leather list again. I see the Dark Green pebbled leather is still on the list. I am curious about the shade of the green. I am going to have to ask him for a swatch, because I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> All these reveals are so gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases and wonderful creations. I wanted to pass on what Marco wrote me: "I think that if we'll keep receiving orders it will be possible to restart investing on MM with new styles, new products, etc. Cross fingers."
> 
> I suggested adding more to his website, and then he responded: "Investment I should do on the website would be huge and that has been one of the reasons that convinced me it was impossible to go ahead. Total investment I should do (mainly in the marketing area) is huge but, if we'll keep selling well as we recently did, that can maybe become possible. I'm also looking for a partner so there are hopes for MM!"
> 
> So in short, if we keep encore "final" orders going, maybe they will become "faux-final"!!
> 
> Special shout out to djfmn for everything she did and is doing!


Thanks for sharing this. That's sad to read. He has such nice designs. I really hope that he can find a partner.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it's perfect with the rolled handles.  I did not add a shoulder strap.  The bag does have the D-rings to attach a strap.  I think this bag would be great in nappa!  I wish there had been more time and $ for me to get it in other colors as well.  The modified handles cost and additional $30 euro.  Well worth it, imo.


Thank you! This helps me so much. I am trying to see if I can squeeze in 1 more bag  in my budget.

Did you have to request the D-rings?


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! This helps me so much. I am trying to see if I can squeeze in 1 more bag  in my budget.
> 
> Did you have to request the D-rings?


You're welcome!  Nope, I didn't request the rings. They came with the bag. [emoji41]


----------



## anabg

christinemliu said:


> All these reveals are so gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases and wonderful creations. I wanted to pass on what Marco wrote me: "I think that if we'll keep receiving orders it will be possible to restart investing on MM with new styles, new products, etc. Cross fingers."
> 
> I suggested adding more to his website, and then he responded: "Investment I should do on the website would be huge and that has been one of the reasons that convinced me it was impossible to go ahead. Total investment I should do (mainly in the marketing area) is huge but, if we'll keep selling well as we recently did, that can maybe become possible. I'm also looking for a partner so there are hopes for MM!"
> 
> So in short, if we keep encore "final" orders going, maybe they will become "faux-final"!!
> 
> Special shout out to djfmn for everything she did and is doing!



Yes, I feel like this is where his brand is/was lacking. Exposure.  He has a great product, but if people don’t know about it...  That’s why the youtube videos idea was great.  It’s free advertisement for him.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> I like the leather texture of your bag. My black vacchetta Zhoe from three years ago is similar but slightly more pebbled, which I prefer. One or two black vacchetta bags posted here from recent times look flatter/smoother. I hope my black vacchetta Mia is like our Zhoes.



I like both but for this particular bag I was hoping for leather with character, and I got that.  I noticed vachetta can vary greatly.  For example, the river blue selene @dignatius just received has very smooth leather.  On the selene, it looks great.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  Yes, it's perfect with the rolled handles.  I did not add a shoulder strap.  The bag does have the D-rings to attach a strap.  I think this bag would be great in nappa!  I wish there had been more time and $ for me to get it in other colors as well.  The modified handles cost and additional $30 euro.  Well worth it, imo.



I like your modification on the Little Miss M a lot!! Congrats on your beautiful bags!!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I like your modification on the Little Miss M a lot!! Congrats on your beautiful bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Latest MM Leather Inventory as of November 2nd
> OK means there is enough for a normal size bag, SLG enough for a Small Leather Good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240869
> View attachment 4240870



I notice Port Merinos is listed as OK. Is it back or is it the lighter one like my midi Theia’s?


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I notice Port Merinos is listed as OK. Is it back or is it the lighter one like my midi Theia’s?


I will find out which one it is. I think it is the lighter one but I will check which one it is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I asked Marco about the lighter port after you posted your lovely Thea midi msd_bags..  He checked, had more so I switched my midi Juliet to your lovely color.  I assume that the port he is listing is that same one...  I have the “old” port penny messenger and can’t wait for one w just a little more purplish.  What would I do without you ladies??


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ok, I’m going to try and order. Is there a good email other than the general email on the website? 

I really want to support this company.


----------



## Bagmedic

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for the updated list! The suggestion from Marco is tempting. I'll have to check the terracotta color. I am combing through the leather list again. I see the Dark Green pebbled leather is still on the list. I am curious about the shade of the green. I am going to have to ask him for a swatch, because I can't find it anywhere.


Please share when you receive!  I almost ordered a Penelope in dark green pebbled but opted for something different.  I'd love a Penelope in a dark green that isn't too blue in undertones.


----------



## mleleigh

BittyMonkey said:


> Ok, I’m going to try and order. Is there a good email other than the general email on the website?
> 
> I really want to support this company.



Yes - marco@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> She’s here!! My FINAL order (...but wait! I have an encore order that will be coming later. [emoji16])
> 
> When I placed the final order, I asked for Port merinos. But Marco already ran out. So he offered this lighter port merinos. He sent a swatch side by side with Port. It’s a bit on the purplish side he said.  Btw, merinos leather did not work for me the first time I ordered in this leather for a midi Soulmate. In black. But this time around, I really like it a lot!
> 
> On the style, I should have made a go for the midi Theia earlier! I really love it!!
> 
> So here is my newly unboxed midi Theia in lighter Port merinos in cool daylight lighting.
> View attachment 4237600
> 
> 
> I got caramel lining. I will post pics later when I have better lighting.





msd_bags said:


> More pics of my midi Thea. Really love the style and size! And I like the slouch with Merinos. Some of the photos show the purplish tint well. Mauve? Riding shotgun pic was taken in broad morning light.
> View attachment 4238081
> 
> View attachment 4238082
> 
> I wanted to show the bottom of the bag.  I think it's one great point of this design!  Not your typical saddle hobo bottom.



This is a Beautiful color and the lining sounds absolutely perfect! Thanks for sharing such awesome photos of Theia's various sides. It's a really special design.



anabg said:


> Zhoe in Black Vachetta and pink interior.  I think I ordered light gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239916
> View attachment 4239917



What a classic! I love that pink interior as a nice contrast to the vachetta's strength. Wear her is good health!


----------



## pdxhb

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020





dignatius said:


> Extended handles are a must for me (thick arms!).   The only concern I have with this bag is because the handles are vachetta, they feel thicker and more inflexible than Nappa handles.  They don't mold to my shoulder very well so they feel awkward as compared to my Aphrodite.  I'll probably get used to it but if I could do this bag again, I would probably opt for Nappa soulmate handles.  The scent of the leather is something else though!



Stunning bag! 
As others have noted - the leather will soften with a little use. One of the things I enjoy about vachetta is how the handles form to the way the bag is used without losing their overall shape. And I am like you - needing a little more room around the shoulder carry strap to feel comfortable.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549





carterazo said:


> Thanks dear tenKrat!  I love how she turned out!  She is perfect with the rolled handles!  I think I am hung up on the color because it is a cold off white with a kind of translucent characteristic not visible in a picture.  Also, I did not realize the stitching and seams would contrast as much.  It may also be the artificial light that gives it a yellowish undertone.  I am waiting for nice sunlight so I can see it in good natural light.  I always dreamed of this bag in ivory or off white. I never considered other colors for it.  (I almost got it in ivory beige nappa...) I just missed the mark by a little.  A natural result of not being able to see the leather options irl .  I am sure I will get over my silliness soon!  . I think adding a pretty little fob or something might help me shift my focus.



Lovely selections, all. Plus you found a nice variety in your order!
The Little Miss M is quite classic, but lighting really can influence how MM leathers appear since they aren't overly treated or coated. Just to my eye the stitching and rolled handles add a lot to make this a very chic looking bag. And perfect to show off a favorite fob or charm.  I hope you enjoy!


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> All these reveals are so gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases and wonderful creations. I wanted to pass on what Marco wrote me: "I think that if we'll keep receiving orders it will be possible to restart investing on MM with new styles, new products, etc. Cross fingers."
> 
> I suggested adding more to his website, and then he responded: "Investment I should do on the website would be huge and that has been one of the reasons that convinced me it was impossible to go ahead. Total investment I should do (mainly in the marketing area) is huge but, if we'll keep selling well as we recently did, that can maybe become possible. I'm also looking for a partner so there are hopes for MM!"
> 
> So in short, if we keep encore "final" orders going, maybe they will become "faux-final"!!
> 
> Special shout out to djfmn for everything she did and is doing!



It would be so exciting to see Marco pair up with the right investment forces to get his web presence and overall marketing scheme to be as robust as his design quality and instinct for customer care. He's really one of a kind!


----------



## vink

dignatius said:


> My order placed on Sept 7th arrived today!  It took sightly more than 2 weeks to get to me in Georgia, USA.  It's a River Blue Vachetta Selene Midi Zip with light pink lining and silver HW.  The leather is a bit darker than I was expecting but it's a rainy day and maybe that's why I'm not seeing the variation in color.  The weight isn't bad at all.  The only customization I opted for was the extended Soulmate handles with a drop of 12 inches.
> View attachment 4240017
> View attachment 4240018
> View attachment 4240019
> View attachment 4240020



That’s such a sweet combination! Beautiful bag!


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Is Marco's business still open?  I am considering another bag but have to wait a bit.



He still hasn’t sent me the second half of my order, yet. I think you can ask.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549



Don’t you say something like that! I may a Siena and I don’t want to add another bag to my order! Arg!


----------



## vink

lulu212121 said:


> I absolutely love   your modified Little Miss M. I never thought to have short rolled handles. That makes the bag more appealing to me. I love satchels. Hmmm... I wonder if there is any pompei left. Would Nappa be ok for this bag? Did you add a shoulder strap? How much extra for the modified handles?



Little miss M with roll handles and long strap sounds very nice. And I like what I saw. Many of these good bye orders are so out of this world.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> All these reveals are so gorgeous! Congrats on your purchases and wonderful creations. I wanted to pass on what Marco wrote me: "I think that if we'll keep receiving orders it will be possible to restart investing on MM with new styles, new products, etc. Cross fingers."
> 
> I suggested adding more to his website, and then he responded: "Investment I should do on the website would be huge and that has been one of the reasons that convinced me it was impossible to go ahead. Total investment I should do (mainly in the marketing area) is huge but, if we'll keep selling well as we recently did, that can maybe become possible. I'm also looking for a partner so there are hopes for MM!"
> 
> So in short, if we keep encore "final" orders going, maybe they will become "faux-final"!!
> 
> Special shout out to djfmn for everything she did and is doing!



I wish I could support him more, but this the moment, my money tree is bare. I hope he can find great partner soon. I really want his business to stay and I want to support him more in the future.


----------



## BittyMonkey

mleleigh said:


> Yes - marco@marcomassaccesi.it


Thanks for your help everyone. I hope it works out, both for him and for myself! 

Email from the hubs sent! Fingers crossed!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I notice Port Merinos is listed as OK. Is it back or is it the lighter one like my midi Theia’s?


@msd_bags I asked Marco about the Port merinos and whether it is light or dark here is his response
" Port is port - if it is lighter port I will have that specified on the the Leather materials/inventory. I buy the port merino from the same tannery so the difference should be minimal"


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549


Your Little Miss M is just gorgeous!!! You definitely don't have to worry about the color.

Now I want a Miss M colorblocked with rolled handles and a shoulder strap……


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I adore my colorblocked midi Sabrina. It's silly, but it just feels awesome being the only gal in the world carrying a bag like mine! On top of the Sabrina being a unique style, the colorblock is an extra pop. Even in NYC, full of Chanels and Hermes bags, my baby got stares. Feeling very happy from picking this up from @TotinScience! Here's a recent picture taken by DBF while we were being tourists in NYC.


----------



## lenie

I haven’t received any of my orders from September. I hope this means that Marco has so many orders that he can stay open.


----------



## anabg

What I am carrying this weekend in the regular Zhoe.  Room for lots more but I only carry more during the week.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh. Goodie.. he’s buying more leathers...


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh. Goodie.. he’s buying more leathers...


Whoa what??? Wow. I wonder perhaps the blog and his Facebook page should make an announcement of that, so more orders would come in...


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh. Goodie.. he’s buying more leathers...



He is?


----------



## BittyMonkey

He took my order for my holiday gift from hubby!  Whoo hoo! Blue Glitter Alexia! So excited. I may even order an additional bag.


----------



## lulu212121

BittyMonkey said:


> He took my order for my holiday gift from hubby!  Whoo hoo! Blue Glitter Alexia! So excited. I may even order an additional bag.


It's hard not to!!!


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore my colorblocked midi Sabrina. It's silly, but it just feels awesome being the only gal in the world carrying a bag like mine! On top of the Sabrina being a unique style, the colorblock is an extra pop. Even in NYC, full of Chanels and Hermes bags, my baby got stares. Feeling very happy from picking this up from @TotinScience! Here's a recent picture taken by DBF while we were being tourists in NYC.


Fabulous outfit to go with a fabulous bag!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Lovely selections, all. Plus you found a nice variety in your order!
> The Little Miss M is quite classic, but lighting really can influence how MM leathers appear since they aren't overly treated or coated. Just to my eye the stitching and rolled handles add a lot to make this a very chic looking bag. And perfect to show off a favorite fob or charm.  I hope you enjoy!


Thank you!  I just need to find a little time to play with her. [emoji3] 





vink said:


> Don’t you say something like that! I may a Siena and I don’t want to add another bag to my order! Arg!


Ok, I won't tell you that Siena would be great for tavel. Oops! [emoji87] [emoji87] [emoji87] [emoji1] 





vink said:


> Little miss M with roll handles and long strap sounds very nice. And I like what I saw. Many of these good bye orders are so out of this world.


Thanks! That's so true - which makes it so tempting for the rest of us. [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87] 





bellebellebelle19 said:


> Your Little Miss M is just gorgeous!!! You definitely don't have to worry about the color.
> 
> Now I want a Miss M colorblocked with rolled handles and a shoulder strap……


Thank you!  A colorblocked Miss M would be fabulous! I think someone did it a while back but with the regular handles or straps. You might want to look at it for inspiration. [emoji6] [emoji56]


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> It would be so exciting to see Marco pair up with the right investment forces to get his web presence and overall marketing scheme to be as robust as his design quality and instinct for customer care. He's really one of a kind!


I


carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549


I think Little Miss M is fabulous the way you did it!  I had to go back to look at the stock photo but like your round handles better.  I think it looks very sophisticated!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  I just need to find a little time to play with her. [emoji3] Ok, I won't tell you that Siena would be great for tavel. Oops! [emoji87] [emoji87] [emoji87] [emoji1] Thanks! That's so true - which makes it so tempting for the rest of us. [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87] Thank you!  A colorblocked Miss M would be fabulous! I think someone did it a while back but with the regular handles or straps. You might want to look at it for inspiration. [emoji6] [emoji56]



You’re quite a meanie. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I cant order any until January. I hope Marco can stay and find a partner that’s willing to support him in his vision.


----------



## ajamy

Here’s my order from September, midi muse in orange Tuscania and phoebe on aubergine Pompei.  The Pompei leather has a much softer feel than I expected and I absolutely love the muse style, I find it quite large enough for me.  The orange colour is slightly washed out in the photo, IRL it’s a deep, saturated colour.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Loving my little athena today


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549



What a lovely bunch of different models and colours!  I dont have any of these models myself being a big bag person, but I do appriciate your choises! The white is great allthough I would not dare having such a light colour in this household and both the green and orange are wonderful and rich! [emoji106]


----------



## bonniekir

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4242548
> View attachment 4242549
> View attachment 4242550
> 
> Here’s my order from September, midi muse in orange Tuscania and phoebe on aubergine Pompei.  The Pompei leather has a much softer feel than I expected and I absolutely love the muse style, I find it quite large enough for me.  The orange colour is slightly washed out in the photo, IRL it’s a deep, saturated colour.



Yes, the Orange Tuscania is really a rich colour.. I love it! I myself recieved the Flora in the Aubergine and find it fitting with lots of outfits.. Enjoy your new lovlies [emoji1]


----------



## djfmn

New bag coming. Sneak peek info it is a larger MIA. Detailed information will be coming out later this week. *Who is Interested!!!!! *


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> New bag coming. Sneak peek info it is a larger MIA. Detailed information will be coming out later this week. *Who is Interested!!!!!*



I’m not sure. But I’ll wait and see. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

I would love a larger Mia.


----------



## lignecpq

djfmn said:


> New bag coming. Sneak peek info it is a larger MIA. Detailed information will be coming out later this week. *Who is Interested!!!!! *



Me! I would definitely order a larger Mia. I like big bags (and I cannot lie). Love the look of the original but it wouldn’t work for me.


----------



## djfmn

@Kylacove @lignecpq @vink Rumor is the larger MIA will be larger than a regular Zhoe and smaller than a Zhoe Legend. Somewhere between the size of the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Kylacove

Hope it is a little bigger than the Zhoe legend or it's still too small for me. Does midi Juliet hold more than Zhoe Legend?


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’m sorry if my post implied “New leathers”  I was responding only because he was out of Port Merinos then got the original port back in.  I am thrilled about a larger MIA


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> New bag coming. Sneak peek info it is a larger MIA. Detailed information will be coming out later this week. *Who is Interested!!!!! *


I am totally interested...especially with tenKrat's modifications...plus can an exterior back pocket be done?
It is to the point of laughable how fast I have acquired MM this year! But, since MM is now my favorite bag brand, I think I shouldn't stop until at least half my total number of handbags have black dust bags hahaha...


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> I am totally interested...especially with tenKrat's modifications...plus can an exterior back pocket be done?
> It is to the point of laughable how fast I have acquired MM this year! But, since MM is now my favorite bag brand, I think I shouldn't stop until at least half my total number of handbags have black dust bags hahaha...



What are TenK’s mods?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> What are TenK’s mods?


A zipper closure instead of being open with a flap, Also she moved the messenger strap so that it attaches on the side of the bag.


----------



## starsong

If larger Mia has less flared sides and can fit a 13" MacBook, I may be interested.....


----------



## starsong

carterazo said:


> Ladies, it's a yucky day, so it was impossible to get better pictures. Little Miss M in off white pompei modified to have short rolled handles, Siena in sea green merinos and Little Muse in pebbled orange. I'm still missing Flora from the summer sale. Hopefully, it will come with one of my final, finale orders. [emoji28]  Siena will be a very nice travel companion. I have never been so organized! [emoji12]. I love the modified Little Miss M, but I am second guessing my color choice. I think it would have been better in a warmer or richer color? [emoji136] I  absolutely adore the little Muse. She is so delighful in the orange. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4240530
> View attachment 4240531
> View attachment 4240532
> View attachment 4240533
> View attachment 4240543
> View attachment 4240549



miss M with rolled handles are genius! could you please take a mod shot? 
with an additional crossbody strap, Miss M with rolled handles could really work for me....


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I
> 
> I think Little Miss M is fabulous the way you did it!  I had to go back to look at the stock photo but like your round handles better.  I think it looks very sophisticated!


Thank you so much! 





vink said:


> You’re quite a meanie. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But I cant order any until January. I hope Marco can stay and find a partner that’s willing to support him in his vision.


Sorry! [emoji5]   I hope Marco remains open so you can order what you want! [emoji106] 





bonniekir said:


> What a lovely bunch of different models and colours!  I dont have any of these models myself being a big bag person, but I do appriciate your choises! The white is great allthough I would not dare having such a light colour in this household and both the green and orange are wonderful and rich! [emoji106]


Thank you, dear bonn!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Yes, the Orange Tuscania is really a rich colour.. I love it! I myself recieved the Flora in the Aubergine and find it fitting with lots of outfits.. Enjoy your new lovlies [emoji1]


Such gorgeous, rich colors. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> miss M with rolled handles are genius! could you please take a mod shot?
> with an additional crossbody strap, Miss M with rolled handles could really work for me....


Thank you! I will try later this week.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Purple on purple is chic!  I love my Penelope Midis in nappa, which is soft but amazingly durable.


I can't remember if I thanked you tenKrat, but your youtube video, , really convinced me to buy a Penelope midi! The videos you ladies do are definitely helpful.


----------



## TotinScience

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore my colorblocked midi Sabrina. It's silly, but it just feels awesome being the only gal in the world carrying a bag like mine! On top of the Sabrina being a unique style, the colorblock is an extra pop. Even in NYC, full of Chanels and Hermes bags, my baby got stares. Feeling very happy from picking this up from @TotinScience! Here's a recent picture taken by DBF while we were being tourists in NYC.


I am so glad you're taking her on adventures


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! Maybe someone already had that idea before, but what if one of us MM fans did a Closet confessional on the PurseBlog? Those are a lot of fun to read, but thus far they've been mostly that of ladies who love their LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. If a true MM fan were to do one of those, that might give a small but fun boost of visibility to our dear maestro


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! Maybe someone already had that idea before, but what if one of us MM fans did a Closet confessional on the PurseBlog? Those are a lot of fun to read, but thus far they've been mostly that of ladies who love their LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. If a true MM fan were to do one of those, that might give a small but fun boost of visibility to our dear maestro


That's a good idea. I also think he doesn't have an Instagram. Someone should tell him to make an account, and then we can tag him in our own selfies with the bag (if you are into that kind of thing).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> That's a good idea. I also think he doesn't have an Instagram. Someone should tell him to make an account, and then we can tag him in our own selfies with the bag (if you are into that kind of thing).


He has instagram


----------



## BittyMonkey

Devyn Danielle said:


> He has instagram


What's his handle? I couldn't find it yesterday in a search.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

https://www.instagram.com/massaccesihandbags/


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> I can't remember if I thanked you tenKrat, but your youtube video, , really convinced me to buy a Penelope midi! The videos you ladies do are definitely helpful.



You’ll want a Penelope Midi in different colors once you get your first one. She’s a very useful pouch tucked in another bag, but she also shines as a little superstar on her own. I would love to get one in every metallic color if I could because metallics are my very favorite.


----------



## Tankgirl

BittyMonkey said:


> That's a good idea. I also think he doesn't have an Instagram. Someone should tell him to make an account, and then we can tag him in our own selfies with the bag (if you are into that kind of thing).



MM does have an Instagram account.


----------



## christinemliu

I recently purchased this preloved Belen Echandia London Tote, the seller only called it a smooth navy leather, but it reminds me of river blue vacchetta. The patina and its excellent condition however many years later speaks so well of Marco's work:


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! Maybe someone already had that idea before, but what if one of us MM fans did a Closet confessional on the PurseBlog? Those are a lot of fun to read, but thus far they've been mostly that of ladies who love their LV, Chanel, Hermes, etc. If a true MM fan were to do one of those, that might give a small but fun boost of visibility to our dear maestro


This is a great idea!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

So really good news, I think...I emailed Marco and asked if I could order a Muse Midi, he said yes "although our waitlist is very long"....so...yay! That seems like very good news!!


----------



## BlueCherry

christinemliu said:


> I recently purchased this preloved Belen Echandia London Tote, the seller only called it a smooth navy leather, but it reminds me of river blue vacchetta. The patina and its excellent condition however many years later speaks so well of Marco's work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245851
> View attachment 4245852



I don’t follow this thread anymore but this pic jumped out at me from the unread list. This was one of my most coveted bags ever made by Marco and I wasn’t able to get any of the colour combos that I wanted except one. The grey snake print. I ruined it with water on it’s first outing, Marco had enough to replace that panel then my baby niece put butter fingers on the same spot and my Mum washed it in a panic [emoji85]. Devastated doesn’t even come close. If Marco made this bag now under the Massaccesi brand I’d buy loads of them...


----------



## Tankgirl

BlueCherry said:


> I don’t follow this thread anymore but this pic jumped out at me from the unread list. This was one of my most coveted bags ever made by Marco and I wasn’t able to get any of the colour combos that I wanted except one. The grey snake print. I ruined it with water on it’s first outing, Marco had enough to replace that panel then my baby niece put butter fingers on the same spot and my Mum washed it in a panic [emoji85]. Devastated doesn’t even come close. If Marco made this bag now under the Massaccesi brand I’d buy loads of them...



Why not ask him to make one for you?


----------



## BlueCherry

Tankgirl said:


> Why not ask him to make one for you?



I got the feeling he was keen to do his own designs rather than anything BE


----------



## bonniekir

BlueCherry said:


> I got the feeling he was keen to do his own designs rather than anything BE



I got the feeling a lot of his designs were BE [emoji6]


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> I got the feeling a lot of his designs were BE [emoji6]



Bonnie  I saw some similarities but the MM ones were definitely more minimalist and with less hardware


----------



## bonniekir

BlueCherry said:


> Bonnie  I saw some similarities but the MM ones were definitely more minimalist and with less hardware



Yes, and I guess this is to keep the price as low as possible [emoji4]


----------



## BlueCherry

bonniekir said:


> Yes, and I guess this is to keep the price as low as possible [emoji4]



True .... he was always very accommodating with my hardware extras but not with an out and out pattern change which is fair enough


----------



## anitalilac

I agree. 


BlueCherry said:


> Bonnie  I saw some similarities but the MM ones were definitely more minimalist and with less hardware


----------



## djfmn

BlueCherry said:


> I got the feeling he was keen to do his own designs rather than anything BE


I agree I asked if he could take a strap that was for a different BE bag and make it smaller/thinner for a different BE tin the same color leather. I got tvery polite letter saying he hopes I understand but that he no longer wanted to do anything BE related.


----------



## BlueCherry

djfmn said:


> I agree I asked if he could take a strap that was for a different BE bag and make it smaller/thinner for a different BE tin the same color leather. I got tvery polite letter saying he hopes I understand but that he no longer wanted to do anything BE related.



That’s a shame. On the one hand I understand, on the other he could have quietly done this for you as a genuine personal favour. I hope you found someone to do the adjustment


----------



## christinemliu

BlueCherry said:


> I got the feeling he was keen to do his own designs rather than anything BE


I was just thinking the other day how cool it is that many of his MM designs evoke the "M," like his Penelopes, Miss M, Zhoe, Athena, Minerva, etc. A truly thoughtful designer. And, although the BE London Tote still has a wonderful leather smell, the vacchetta Little Tulipano I have actually smells better heehee. 

By the way, hi BlueCherry! Sorry to hear about your London Tote! But nice to "meet" you!


----------



## BlueCherry

christinemliu said:


> I was just thinking the other day how cool it is that many of his MM designs evoke the "M," like his Penelopes, Miss M, Zhoe, Athena, Minerva, etc. A truly thoughtful designer. And, although the BE London Tote still has a wonderful leather smell, the vacchetta Little Tulipano I have actually smells better heehee.
> 
> By the way, hi BlueCherry! Sorry to hear about your London Tote! But nice to "meet" you!



Hi @christinemliu  nice to meet you too. Enjoy your London Tote, it’s a great bag. But imagine it with MM leathers ...


----------



## djfmn

BlueCherry said:


> That’s a shame. On the one hand I understand, on the other he could have quietly done this for you as a genuine personal favour. I hope you found someone to do the adjustment


I had  a cobbler do it. I actually did not understand why he did not want to do it. He had moved on from doing BE's bags and wanted to start fresh - I get it.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


----------



## christinemliu

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


I think every style is awesome haha. I love your purchases, and, I'd also like to say, you took some awesome shots with great lighting; I can see the texture of the leather so clearly! Wonderful colors.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Terra cotta merinos is lovely


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> I think every style is awesome haha. I love your purchases, and, I'd also like to say, you took some awesome shots with great lighting; I can see the texture of the leather so clearly! Wonderful colors.


Thanks! Just in my bedroom lol


----------



## MooMooVT

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


Love you collection! And agree with @christinemliu that the lighting really shows off the leathers. My bedroom has the best lighting too!


----------



## scrpo83

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X



I love the colour of your selene..


----------



## Sickgrl13

First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.


----------



## bonniekir

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X



A very lovely collection! From midi toSLG great way to be able to wear smaller bags should one want this option! Congrats! [emoji3]


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247388



Nice choise of colourings..classical  and colourblocked to match something specific! Enjoy!! [emoji847]


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too [emoji2] mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


Congrats love your bags. The terracotta leather is gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247388


OMG this is amazing. I love this Mia. Such a stunning combination. Love it with your H accessories.


----------



## Sickgrl13

bonniekir said:


> Nice choise of colourings..classical  and colourblocked to match something specific! Enjoy!! [emoji847]





djfmn said:


> OMG this is amazing. I love this Mia. Such a stunning combination. Love it with your H accessories.



Thank you, bonniekir and djfmn!


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


Nice stash!


----------



## pdxhb

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X



What beauties! Your photos of these colors are fantastic - thank you for sharing!



Sickgrl13 said:


> First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247388



Mia is such a sweet bag - you picked a beautiful color blocking combination, too! Gorgeous accessories.


----------



## yellow_tulip

bonniekir said:


> A very lovely collection! From midi toSLG great way to be able to wear smaller bags should one want this option! Congrats! [emoji3]





djfmn said:


> Congrats love your bags. The terracotta leather is gorgeous. Enjoy.





southernbelle43 said:


> Nice stash!


Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD is Zhoe Legend in rust vacchetta


----------



## Coastal jewel

How do you like MIA Sickgirl?  Also love the super pink colorblock.  Awesome combos.  You are so brave.  I’m totally smitten


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> How do you like MIA Sickgirl?  Also love the super pink colorblock.  Awesome combos.  You are so brave.  I’m totally smitten


I just got the bag yesterday and I've been sitting at my desk all day, so I haven't really carried the bag.  The strap is not long enough for crossbody on me, so I will hand carry for now.  I ordered new crossbody straps from Marco though,


----------



## christinemliu

Sickgrl13 said:


> First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247388


Your colorblocking is amazing. And MM is awesome in that you and him share the credit for the creation!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> You’ll want a Penelope Midi in different colors once you get your first one. She’s a very useful pouch tucked in another bag, but she also shines as a little superstar on her own. I would love to get one in every metallic color if I could because metallics are my very favorite.


If you ever have the time and inclination, I'd love to see a photo of all your MM SLGs. I saw your MM family photo in the other thread and I love all your bags!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I was going to share photos of my Massaccesi family on the family thread, but I ended up writing so much about my bags LOL. A true crazy bag lady! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ily-pictures-here.886161/page-6#post-32698985


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> BOTD is Zhoe Legend in rust vacchetta
> View attachment 4247533



Your favorite.  Beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Your favorite.  Beautiful.


What do you think of your new Zhoe Legend??


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


All lovely!  I really like your blue Penelope Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> First of my final sale bags arrived!!!!! Two Mia’s, one in black and carrying today hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa, with tangerine edge paint. A perfect match for my H accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247388


@Sickgrl13, that bag is sick (in a good way)!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

tenKrat said:


> All lovely!  I really like your blue Penelope Midi.


Thank you  I really like it too especially with the pink lining Marco chose it goes really well together. I was initially looking at artik nappa but of course it’s not available so I figured this is the next closest colour.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> What do you think of your new Zhoe Legend??



Love it!


----------



## Bagmedic

What is the difference between the Zoe Legend vs Zoe?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Date Night first time out...Mia


----------



## yellow_tulip

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 4247946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Night first time out...Mia


Wow classy!


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 4247946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Night first time out...Mia


Wow - gorgeous!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> New bag coming. Sneak peek info it is a larger MIA. Detailed information will be coming out later this week. *Who is Interested!!!!! *


Any more info?


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Any more info?


I hopefully will have something more early this week.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I decided after having bought some of the Little Tulipanos without painted edges (from my perspective a big mistake) I decided to paint the edges myself. I have edge paint for the platinum and pewter diamond leather and the amethyst leather. Yesterday I did part of the diamond leather bag and today I started on the amethyst pompei leather Little Tulipano. It is slow going because I am somewhat of a perfectionist and I am doing the edge paint really carefully. I am absolutely thrilled with the results so far. The sugar cane shimmer pompei Little Tulipano I bought with painted edges and I much prefer it. I think when I am finally done with the painted edges I will much prefer the way the Little Tulipanos look. Oh well I think not having painted edges is one of very few mistakes/incorrect choices I have made. Fortunately it has been one that I can correct myself thank goodness.


@djfmn I’m at the point now where I need to touch up the cracked handles on my Calista. I have some brands in mind, but what brand edge paint did you use? What did you use to apply it?


----------



## eleanors36

christinemliu said:


> I was just thinking the other day how cool it is that many of his MM designs evoke the "M," like his Penelopes, Miss M, Zhoe, Athena, Minerva, etc. A truly thoughtful designer. And, although the BE London Tote still has a wonderful leather smell, the vacchetta Little Tulipano I have actually smells better heehee.
> 
> By the way, hi BlueCherry! Sorry to hear about your London Tote! But nice to "meet" you!


Yes.  That's really lovely.


----------



## eleanors36

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too  mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


Just beautiful!  I love that terracotta.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the information on the Grande Aura. Marco indicated due to the number of orders he will not be able to deliver this style before Xmas. I will find out about pricing and when orders can be placed for Grande MIA. Who is interested!!!!!!!

*GRANDE MIA*

Bottom width: 9.35” (cm. 23,7)
Top width: 12.5" (cm. 31,7)
Height: 8.4” (cm. 21,4)
Depth at bottom: 4.3” (cm. 11,0)
Handle drop: 3.5" (cm. 9,0)
Messenger strap max. length: 45.2” (cm. 115)
Messenger strap width: 0.8″ (cm. 2,0)

*GRANDE AURA* (size for comparison)

Width : 12.4' (cm. 31,5)
Height: 9.45' (cm. 24)
Depth at base: 4.7' (cm. 12)
Top depth: 2.75' (cm. 7)
Strap drop: from 13.8″ to 17.7' (cm 35 to cm. 45)
Strap width: 1' (cm. 2,5)

*ZHOE* (Size for comparison)

Top width: 12.6” (cm. 32)
Base width: 9.9“ (cm. 25)
Height: 7.9” (cm. 20)
Depth: 3.1” (cm. 8)
Strap max. length: 44” (cm. 112)


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Here is the information on the Grande Aura. Marco indicated due to the number of orders he will not be able to deliver this style before Xmas. I will find out about pricing and when orders can be placed for Grande MIA. Who is interested!!!!!!![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> *GRANDE MIA*
> 
> Bottom width: 9.35” (cm. 23,7)
> Top width: 12.5" (cm. 31,7)
> Height: 8.4” (cm. 21,4)
> Depth at bottom: 4.3” (cm. 11,0)
> Handle drop: 3.5" (cm. 9,0)
> Messenger strap max. length: 45.2” (cm. 115)
> Messenger strap width: 0.8″ (cm. 2,0)
> 
> *GRANDE AURA* (size for comparison)
> 
> Width : 12.4' (cm. 31,5)
> Height: 9.45' (cm. 24)
> Depth at base: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Top depth: 2.75' (cm. 7)
> Strap drop: from 13.8″ to 17.7' (cm 35 to cm. 45)
> Strap width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> 
> *ZHOE* (Size for comparison)
> 
> Top width: 12.6” (cm. 32)
> Base width: 9.9“ (cm. 25)
> Height: 7.9” (cm. 20)
> Depth: 3.1” (cm. 8)
> Strap max. length: 44” (cm. 112)


Whoa, wow!!! Does this mean then that he won't be closing? I guess at least not this year...

Oh my, I am interested... but is there still a minimum of 8 orders?

Thanks for all the info!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> What is the difference between the Zoe Legend vs Zoe?


Zhoe Legend is the largest in the family of Zhoes. It also does not have the "wings" at the top of the bag. 
Zhoe size is:

Top width: 12.6” (cm. 32)
Base width: 9.9“ (cm. 25)
Height: 7.9” (cm. 20)
Depth: 3.1” (cm. 8)
Strap max. length: 44” (cm. 112)

I do not have the size of the Zhoe Legend that I could find. I am still looking for it.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, wow!!! Does this mean then that he won't be closing? I guess at least not this year...
> 
> Oh my, I am interested... but is there still a minimum of 8 orders?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!!!!


Yes there is a minimum of 8 orders. We will have to entice some more ladies to order a Grande Mia


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> Zhoe Legend is the largest in the family of Zhoes. It also does not have the "wings" at the top of the bag.
> Zhoe size is:
> It's on the MM website.
> Top width: 12.6” (cm. 32)
> Base width: 9.9“ (cm. 25)
> Height: 7.9” (cm. 20)
> Depth: 3.1” (cm. 8)
> Strap max. length: 44” (cm. 112)
> 
> I do not have the size of the Zhoe Legend that I could find. I am still looking for it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Yes there is a minimum of 8 orders. We will have to entice some more ladies to order a Grande Mia


I'd be interested in a Grande Mia if there was a chance to get the bag in eggplant Pompei.  Or another colorblocked one.


----------



## djfmn

Grande MIA price will be approximately 360 Euros.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm going to have to pass on the Grande Mia, ladies. It's too small for me.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I'd be interested in a Grande Mia if there was a chance to get the bag in eggplant Pompei.  Or another colorblocked one.


I love the way you do color blocking. You do the most amazing combinations.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I love the way you do color blocking. You do the most amazing combinations.


Thank you!  I have one more color block I would love to do.  But I am not sure Marco has any of the colors left that I'd need.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> @djfmn I’m at the point now where I need to touch up the cracked handles on my Calista. I have some brands in mind, but what brand edge paint did you use? What did you use to apply it?


I used Orly edge paint I believe it is made by Kenda Farben. www.kendafarben.it
I used a paint brush it is very precise work and you need to be able to keep your hand still to avoid smudges.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, wow!!! Does this mean then that he won't be closing? I guess at least not this year...
> 
> Oh my, I am interested... but is there still a minimum of 8 orders?
> 
> Thanks for all the info!!!!



He just sent me another one invoice for the second part of the final order. I think he’s very busy.


----------



## Kylacove

I hate to say this but I think he is too busy. My last order had several errors- not getting mods I paid for, sending wrong color strap, and mailing to wrong address even though he assured me more than once that he had written down the correct address. I'm sure Marco will make things right but just thought you ladies deserved a heads up.


----------



## 2cello

Someone up thread mentioned shark tank coming in to help Marco.  Well one of the things the sharks comment on is too many skus.  Marco probably has too many skus.  It is hard to make everything custom with lots of choices and run a successful business.  If he did get an investor, they would probably make him reduce the number of his offerings.


----------



## bonniekir

Marco is much too nice! He is closing but still wants us to recieve our bags! At least I am truely grateful and won’t push him further than the amount of orders I already have placed, and gave him space to complete whenever he chose. He is also so kind to personlise our orders! 
But should he find a way to continue, I would be so excited for him!

Btw, only one mistake from MM till now for me.. and it was partially my fault. I took for granted he knew I always want mess straps, so I did not specify this! But he of course sent me one with the next order.


----------



## bonniekir

Anyone with a leather update?


----------



## Kylacove

The bags I received were still very nice so if Marco finds a way to stay open I will order from him again. He is probably overwhelmed and short staffed so it is understandable that things happen.


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> The bags I received were still very nice so if Marco finds a way to stay open I will order from him again. He is probably overwhelmed and short staffed so it is understandable that things happen.


what did you get? can you share ?


----------



## Kylacove

Maybe tomorrow when it's light outside.


----------



## anitalilac

My haul
I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
Aura in Indigo Napa
Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
Hot Pink Napa flora
Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


----------



## christinemliu

anitalilac said:


> My haul[emoji813]
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


Wow, these are all gorgeous! I love that top handle on the Aura and the vacchetta on the diva and the sunflower merinos is so cheery and the mods on the Penelope pretty awesome... Anyway, you get the idea, love what you got!


----------



## TotinScience

I saw this beautiful photo of @OhHelloDoll's Coach Swagger and realized I accidentally copied the color scheme with my Siena


----------



## scrpo83

I r


anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


I really like your Diva and Angel..so pretty


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


That vachetta really takes the Diva up a notch. Lovely!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


These are all gorgeous. Love the Aura with the top handle. Love the hot pink. I love pink leather bags all shades. The sunflower is such a happy color. I am feasting my eyes on all these beautiful bags. The diva is such a great bucket bag. I have one in dark grey merino and I love it. Enjoy these fabulous bags.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I saw this beautiful photo of @OhHelloDoll's Coach Swagger and realized I accidentally copied the color scheme with my Siena


I love your Siena.


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos



Wow another gorgeous collection ! The Indigo nappa surprises me in colour in a good way! Also the different models you chose are great! 
Congrats with your new lovelies, I am really smitten! [emoji106]


----------



## bonniekir

TotinScience said:


> I saw this beautiful photo of @OhHelloDoll's Coach Swagger and realized I accidentally copied the color scheme with my Siena



Your Siena looks great with the colour scheme! Very proffi! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet. 




Inside 




These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]



OMG I love it!!!!! Juliet is amazing and this leather is stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## pdxhb

anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


What a great collection! That Indigo Nappa surprised me too - it's a lush color. Loving it all!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I saw this beautiful photo of @OhHelloDoll's Coach Swagger and realized I accidentally copied the color scheme with my Siena


Yours is so much prettier though!!!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]



I really like this fresh colour .. I have it in a Calista.. looks great in a Juliet too [emoji4]


----------



## clu0984

Taking my new Siena for a spin on a business trip


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]


OMG I love love love this bag. This is such a gorgeous color. It reminds me a little of the acid nappa. I love your bag.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Taking my new Siena for a spin on a business trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253042


I love this leather color. I never tried a Siena but I am so tempted when I see all the gorgeous reveals.


----------



## vink

Thank you for all the nice words! Here’s the shotgun shot this morning. It’s very funny coz now in the car, I find the color more matching the photo I took last night, but the shade came out more like what I saw last night. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]



OMG!  That is DDG — a bag for the ages.


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> I really like this fresh colour .. I have it in a Calista.. looks great in a Juliet too [emoji4]



You have it in a Calista?  Did you post photos of it?


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> You have it in a Calista?  Did you post photos of it?



Yes, I have and no I did not post pics [emoji4] I think some bags I recieved after my operation and I forgot about it.. lol. But I have used it in Summer. I ’ ll see if I can find it since it must be easy to find.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Yes, I have and no I did not post pics [emoji4] I think some bags I recieved after my operation and I forgot about it.. lol. But I have used it in Summer. I ’ ll see if I can find it since it must be easy to find.



Come on! Let’s join in and help spread love for this lively color. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

*Update from Marco on Pompei leathers and Grande MIA.*

He has found a tannery that produces Pompei at least through the end of the year. ANY POMPEI leather and colors can be ordered with the EXCEPTION of GLITTER POMPEI. 

Marco is taking orders for GRANDE MIA he does not need 8 orders. 

20% off only for in stock leathers.


----------



## Kylacove

Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware


----------



## Kylacove

Sabrina midi in dark blue Verona with silver hardware.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> My haul[emoji813]
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


Such a wonderful variety! I like how you modified the Aura. Congrats! 
Soooo, which did you carry first? [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]





vink said:


> Thank you for all the nice words! Here’s the shotgun shot this morning. It’s very funny coz now in the car, I find the color more matching the photo I took last night, but the shade came out more like what I saw last night. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4253153


Sooo fun! I love this shade of green! Too bad I hadn't noticed it before. I really love looking at your different Julias. Could you share the actual measurements of this bag? It doesn't look as big as I imagine it based on the info from the website.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Sabrina midi in dark blue Verona with silver hardware.





Kylacove said:


> Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware


Oooh,  these look so classy! [emoji7] 
Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

clu0984 said:


> Taking my new Siena for a spin on a business trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253042



Perfect neutral color for this bag! [emoji176]


----------



## eleanors36

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]


Wow. That's beautiful!


----------



## eleanors36

Kylacove said:


> Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware


That's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware


Both bags you posted are bags I would totally love, I am a big brown and blue fan. The colors on the angel midi go so well and I love the silver hardware contrast with the dark blue verona on the sabrina, wow!


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> Oooh,  these look so classy! [emoji7]
> Congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

MM Leather Inventory Nov 15th.
Attached is the latest leather inventory. SLG is small leather good. OK is enough for a full size bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @Tankgirl, are you joining vink and me on the acid nappa Angelica messenger?



YES!


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi guys I received my package from early September order. Selene zip midi in terracotta merinos Penelope midi in santorini blue nappa and phoebe in red cherry nappa.  I’ve been enjoying  using the Selene with pen midi inside for work for the passed week.
> I thought I’ll attach my family photo too [emoji2] mums taken my Penelope messenger cos she enjoys all the pockets - it’s cute she’s got something in every pocket and it fits her full sized wallet!
> I’m waiting for two more bags to come, soulmate midi and zhoe legend. If anyone thinks there’s a style I “should try” please let me know! X


Oh so pretty! [emoji7]  I especially love the colors of the slg's.


----------



## carterazo

Here you go @starsong! I'm all of 5 feet, so things look bigger on me than they would on the average sized woman.


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> Such a wonderful variety! I like how you modified the Aura. Congrats!
> Soooo, which did you carry first? [emoji1]





carterazo said:


> Such a wonderful variety! I like how you modified the Aura. Congrats!
> Soooo, which did you carry first? [emoji1]



I think I would rather add a top handle to the Grande Aura than order a Mia after seeing your picture.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh geez!  I’d love an angel midi ... and a zhoe and maybe a Mia!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware


Very very elegant.  Love it.


----------



## starsong

carterazo said:


> Here you go @starsong! I'm all of 5 feet, so things look bigger on me than they would on the average sized woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254054
> View attachment 4254055


Lovely! Thank you @carterazo for the mod shot, they are most helpful!


----------



## eleanors36

vink said:


> I notice there is still the citrus Tuscania available enough to make a bag. [emoji16] And I notice that there’re not many of the reveal or photo of this stunning (to me) color. So, this is my Citrus Tuscania Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4252519
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> View attachment 4252520
> 
> 
> These photo are taken under a fluorescent light and I think the color looks a bit too strong on my screen. I’ll use it tomorrow and take more photo in daylight. [emoji4]


What is this leather like?  I really like this color.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Here you go @starsong! I'm all of 5 feet, so things look bigger on me than they would on the average sized woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254054
> View attachment 4254055


Looking good, C!


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> MM Leather Inventory Nov 15th.
> Attached is the latest leather inventory. SLG is small leather good. OK is enough for a full size bag.
> View attachment 4253937
> View attachment 4253938
> View attachment 4253939


Thanks for doing this.  I am so tempted to buy another bag.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Thanks for doing this.  I am so tempted to buy another bag.


So am I especially after seeing the citrus Tuscania. I saw that Juliet in that leather and I love it.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Sabrina midi in dark blue Verona with silver hardware.



OMG! That’s such a gorgeous bag! You’re making me regret I pull out my dark blue Verona Angelica in the last minute. But my wallet need some rest and I already have one in Selene Midi, something has to sacrifice.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Sooo fun! I love this shade of green! Too bad I hadn't noticed it before. I really love looking at your different Julias. Could you share the actual measurements of this bag? It doesn't look as big as I imagine it based on the info from the website.



Thank you! I’ll measure it for you later when I can find a tape. [emoji4] But it’s not as big IRL. I think partly because it’s made of Tuscania and it’s a collapsible leather. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> What is this leather like?  I really like this color.



It’s Tuscania. It has wrinkles and textured all over. It’s not structured at all and my Juliet can collapse easily. But it can retain itself.... um... like a paper bag(?) It’s light and has a powdery touch. I got my cobblestone in the rain and after the wiping off and leaving out to dry, it has no watermark left at all. It’s one of my most favorite leathers. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> So am I especially after seeing the citrus Tuscania. I saw that Juliet in that leather and I love it.



Not to enable, but the color is refreshing. [emoji4]


----------



## Tankgirl

Can anyone describe the difference in color between the Acid Nappa and the Citrus Tuscania?


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> Lovely! Thank you @carterazo for the mod shot, they are most helpful!


You're welcome!





eleanors36 said:


> Looking good, C!


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Thank you! I’ll measure it for you later when I can find a tape. [emoji4] But it’s not as big IRL. I think partly because it’s made of Tuscania and it’s a collapsible leather. [emoji4]


Thank you! [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> It’s Tuscania. It has wrinkles and textured all over. It’s not structured at all and my Juliet can collapse easily. But it can retain itself.... um... like a paper bag(?) It’s light and has a powdery touch. I got my cobblestone in the rain and after the wiping off and leaving out to dry, it has no watermark left at all. It’s one of my most favorite leathers. [emoji4]


Of course I noticed this color after it is no longer available for a bag. Not that I can afford to get another bag from Marco. But it looks so pretty in the Juliet... I can also picture it in a Calista or a Theia... Sigh! [emoji17]


----------



## bonniekir

My Calista in Lemon even if I call it Lime! This bag has been used to carry a lot of stuff when shopping, and has become very soft. The good thing about Tuscania is the weight of leather. I think I bought it with all the other new released Tuscania leathers, because I was aware it was a limited leather




With pocket

The pics are not as good as I prefer, but unfortunately I had to sit down while taking the pics[emoji847]
But the colour is as close as can be!

The date was in April 2017 when my very thin DIL tried it in the evening and wanted it so badly..could happen.. cant upload [emoji37]


----------



## Tankgirl

bonniekir said:


> My Calista in Lemon even if I call it Lime! This bag has been used to carry a lot of stuff when shopping, and has become very soft. The good thing about Tuscania is the weight of leather. I think I bought it with all the other new released Tuscania leathers, because I was aware it was a limited leather
> View attachment 4254463
> View attachment 4254465
> 
> 
> With pocket
> 
> The pics are not as good as I prefer, but unfortunately I had to sit down while taking the pics[emoji847]
> But the colour is as close as can be!
> 
> The date was in April 2017 when my very thin DIL tried it in the evening and wanted it so badly..could happen ..
> I cant upload the pic[emoji34]



Thank you so much for sharing these photos.  Calista in this color is gorgeous!


----------



## bonniekir

My DIL .. gosh this iphone pics! [emoji15]
I recieved the bag back in April 2017!!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> My Calista in Lemon even if I call it Lime! This bag has been used to carry a lot of stuff when shopping, and has become very soft. The good thing about Tuscania is the weight of leather. I think I bought it with all the other new released Tuscania leathers, because I was aware it was a limited leather
> View attachment 4254463
> View attachment 4254465
> 
> 
> With pocket
> 
> The pics are not as good as I prefer, but unfortunately I had to sit down while taking the pics[emoji847]
> But the colour is as close as can be!
> 
> The date was in April 2017 when my very thin DIL tried it in the evening and wanted it so badly..could happen.. cant upload [emoji37]


Yummy! Although now I am confused about the color. Is this the citrus like @vink? Or a different color altogether? Vink's seems more green? Both are fun yummy colors - right up my alley. [emoji41]


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Can anyone describe the difference in color between the Acid Nappa and the Citrus Tuscania?


I would also like to know the difference. They look similar to me in color.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Yummy! Although now I am confused about the color. Is this the citrus like @vink? Or a different color altogether? Vink's seems more green? Both are fun yummy colors - right up my alley. [emoji41]



Well, this pic is taken in pure sunlight.. I guess that is why I sometimes call it lemon and sometimes lime. But it is the Tuscania Lemon. Perhaps another hide? I can’t tell, but I don’t think Marco bought that much of this colour, because it was very limited.

If you see the intro pic on the for the love of massaccesi , it looks more lime..


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Not to enable, but the color is refreshing. [emoji4]


Since when I have needed much enabling.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Well, this pic is taken in pure sunlight.. I guess that is why I sometimes call it lemon and sometimes lime. But it is the Tuscania Lemon. Perhaps another hide? I can’t tell, but I don’t think Marco bought that much of this colour, because it was very limited.
> 
> If you see the intro pic on the for the love of massaccesi , it looks more lime..


Thanks!

Hmmm, maybe it's two different colors. I found the citrus tuscania like Vink's on the blog. But no lemon tuscania. Both are very pretty!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> MM Leather Inventory Nov 15th.
> Attached is the latest leather inventory. SLG is small leather good. OK is enough for a full size bag.
> View attachment 4253937
> View attachment 4253938
> View attachment 4253939


Gah!  Eggplant Pompei is in stock.  No no no!!!! My wallet can't take it anymore!


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Can anyone describe the difference in color between the Acid Nappa and the Citrus Tuscania?



Overall, I think Nappa is thicker than Tuscania so the bag will be more structured (but definitely not like Vacchetta. Nappa is still Nappa. A bit more bendable.) But if you’re asking just for the comparison on color, citrus Tuscania is stronger than acid. It has more striking factor. Acid is softer. 

I’m not home now and won’t be back until Monday. I can do a comparison when I’m back. 

The dimensions of my Juliet from seam to seam 
Bottom Long 13.5”
Too long 12” 
Bottom Depth 6.25”
Top depth 5.5” 
Hight 9”


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Thank you! [emoji56]



Hi! I just measure it in the comment above. [emoji4] For me, I’d compare it to a taller speedy 30 that kind of bag. Slimmer and taller. Medium side and leaning toward big. But if it’s not stuffed and made in non-structured leather, it won’t look big at all.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Overall, I think Nappa is thicker than Tuscania so the bag will be more structured (but definitely not like Vacchetta. Nappa is still Nappa. A bit more bendable.) But if you’re asking just for the comparison on color, citrus Tuscania is stronger than acid. It has more striking factor. Acid is softer.
> 
> I’m not home now and won’t be back until Monday. I can do a comparison when I’m back.
> 
> The dimensions of my Juliet from seam to seam
> Bottom Long 13.5”
> Too long 12”
> Bottom Depth 6.25”
> Top depth 5.5”
> Hight 9”





vink said:


> Hi! I just measure it in the comment above. [emoji4] For me, I’d compare it to a taller speedy 30 that kind of bag. Slimmer and taller. Medium side and leaning toward big. But if it’s not stuffed and made in non-structured leather, it won’t look big at all.


Thank you so much, vink!!! [emoji56] 

Now I want a floppy Juliet...  [emoji26] [emoji55]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Yummy! Although now I am confused about the color. Is this the citrus like @vink? Or a different color altogether? Vink's seems more green? Both are fun yummy colors - right up my alley. [emoji41]



I think it’s due to lighting? Mine is definitely look just like my photo. I believe it’s the same leather. That’s why I suspect it’s the lighting.

***Edit - just read the comment and if Bonnie’s bag is Lemon Tuscania then it’s definitely a different leather coz mine is Citrus. [emoji28]***


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Thank you so much, vink!!! [emoji56]
> 
> Now I want a floppy Juliet...  [emoji26] [emoji55]



No problem. [emoji4] A floppy Juliet is great. I can guarantee you. [emoji16]


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hmmm, maybe it's two different colors. I found the citrus tuscania like Vink's on the blog. But no lemon tuscania. Both are very pretty!



I am confusing you ! My bag is called ‘citrus tuscania’ but it changes depending the light.. sometimes like lemon or lime


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I think it’s due to lighting? Mine is definitely look just like my photo. I believe it’s the same leather. That’s why I suspect it’s the lighting.
> 
> ***Edit - just read the comment and if Bonnie’s bag is Lemon Tuscania then it’s definitely a different leather coz mine is Citrus. [emoji28]***



No, as I just wrote, my bag is called Citrus.. but sometimes it looks like lemon or lime! I forget the names of the leathers if they are like something else.. lol


----------



## lignecpq

Does any one have a comparison photo of eggplant and dark grey Pompéi? Now that eggplant is back in stock, I am so tempted to order the grande Mia, even though it’s a bit smaller than what I was hoping for. But I also love dark grey as a neutral....


----------



## ipsum

What's the reason of closing? I thought they were super popular.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I want the eggplant pompei too!! 

Also been wanting a dark green for a while but I’m not sure which one to go for with which leather. 

Also because I love nappa so much, something in classic black. 

Hmmm I see a lot of ‘wants’ not ‘NEEDS’ lol!!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> No, as I just wrote, my bag is called Citrus.. but sometimes it looks like lemon or lime! I forget the names of the leathers if they are like something else.. lol





bonniekir said:


> I am confusing you ! My bag is called ‘citrus tuscania’ but it changes depending the light.. sometimes like lemon or lime


Oh I see! Thanks for clarifying. [emoji56] 
I love the effect of the light on this color.  Too late now.... oh well...


----------



## FireflyBlues

So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno? 

I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too! 

So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown. 

Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!

This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality. 

I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags! 

Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno?
> 
> I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too!
> 
> So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown.
> 
> Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!
> 
> This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality.
> 
> I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!


Welcome. You are going to be absolutely thrilled when you get your bags.  And make no mistake....you AREgetting a real designer bag!!!  Be sure and post pix when you get them.  I regret not getting something in terra cotta.  It is a spectacular color.


----------



## FireflyBlues

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome. You are going to be absolutely thrilled when you get your bags.  And make no mistake....you AREgetting a real designer bag!!!  Be sure and post pix when you get them.  I regret not getting something in terra cotta.  It is a spectacular color.



Oh, yes! Definitely a designer bag and bespoke at that. I do love the terra cotta too - in the pictures I’ve seen it looks so rich and I’ll most certainly post pics as they come in. I can’t wait!


----------



## vink

ipsum said:


> What's the reason of closing? I thought they were super popular.



I don’t think they get enough orders to sustain and keep the business run smoothly, especially when they keep it customized.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Oh I see! Thanks for clarifying. [emoji56]
> I love the effect of the light on this color.  Too late now.... oh well...



Penelope? [emoji16]


----------



## lulu212121

FireflyBlues said:


> Oh, yes! Definitely a designer bag and bespoke at that. I do love the terra cotta too - in the pictures I’ve seen it looks so rich and I’ll most certainly post pics as they come in. I can’t wait!


I can feel your excitement! His leathers are the best! He's so easy and great to work with.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Here you go @starsong! I'm all of 5 feet, so things look bigger on me than they would on the average sized woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4254054
> View attachment 4254055


 Be still my beating heart  How is the bag to carry? Looks fabulous!


----------



## carterazo

FireflyBlues said:


> So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno?
> 
> I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too!
> 
> So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown.
> 
> Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!
> 
> This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality.
> 
> I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!


Welcome to MM and our miles long thread! You're going to love your bags! The hard part is waiting for weeks and weeks. They are so worth it, though! Please post pics when you get them. We love seeing everyone's pictures!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Penelope? [emoji16]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] 

You're such an enabler! [emoji28]  I  would need to get something else to justify the shipping.... [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Be still my beating heart  How is the bag to carry? Looks fabulous!


I haven't carried it yet. It's been rainy and yucky here for too long. I didn't want the first outing to be in the rain. I know I can just wipe it off, but still! [emoji28]  I just pulled it out for the picture.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I love stories like Fireflyblues!  I too was a black bag, beige bag girl until I decided to splurge and get one “designer bag”.  After trolling the “majors” I found this devoted group of ladies shortly after Marco opened his own shop.  Many purses, colors, and styles later, I remain smitten.  My first last bag order arrived. And the second is in process... but I feel another order coming on.  Welcome to the group.  We all love and admire Marco, and I cannot believe I was so lucky to have found a true custom  artisan.


----------



## FireflyBlues

lulu212121 said:


> I can feel your excitement! His leathers are the best! He's so easy and great to work with.



I’m so impressed with his patience and willingness to sort through the options. I can’t wait to see them in person - they look so sumptuous in the pictures.



carterazo said:


> Welcome to MM and our miles long thread! You're going to love your bags! The hard part is waiting for weeks and weeks. They are so worth it, though! Please post pics when you get them. We love seeing everyone's pictures!



The thread is long but so incredibly helpful too and a lot of fun to read - sorta living vicariously through everyone’s collections! I’ll definately post pics - wouldn’t want my Penelopes, Phoebe, or Minerva to feel left out


----------



## FireflyBlues

Coastal jewel said:


> I love stories like Fireflyblues!  I too was a black bag, beige bag girl until I decided to splurge and get one “designer bag”.  After trolling the “majors” I found this devoted group of ladies shortly after Marco opened his own shop.  Many purses, colors, and styles later, I remain smitten.  My first last bag order arrived. And the second is in process... but I feel another order coming on.  Welcome to the group.  We all love and admire Marco, and I cannot believe I was so lucky to have found a true custom  artisan.



Ohhh - that’s it exactly. I’m sad that I’m late to the party but thrilled I have a chance to experience some of it. There’s such a sense of thoughtfulness and attention to detail in all his designs.


----------



## FireflyBlues

I have a Minerva Midi question. I love the look of the Merinos leathers and I’m good with a slouchy design but I wondered if the Merinos makes the bag too slouchy? I don’t want anything too stiff or structured or heavy but I have this vision of the bag pancaking if I don’t keep it full. I think this is because I haven’t actually seen or felt any of the leathers in real life yet. Am I letting my imagination run away with me?


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> I have a Minerva Midi question. I love the look of the Merinos leathers and I’m good with a slouchy design but I wondered if the Merinos makes the bag too slouchy? I don’t want anything too stiff or structured or heavy but I have this vision of the bag pancaking if I don’t keep it full. I think this is because I haven’t actually seen or felt any of the leathers in real life yet. Am I letting my imagination run away with me?


No you are not.  Merinos definitely becomes a puddle...at least my Selene midi did. Maybe in some other styles there is more structure or a different lining or something. Hopefully others will weigh in on this.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Ah, darn it! I have a sneaking suspicion others might say the same thing. I think it’s probably a case of how much slouch or puddling one expects but I’ll rethink my options because my current purse is very unstructured and even though it’s a hobo style the amount of puddling drives me nuts. 

Thanks for weighing in!


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno?
> 
> I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too!
> 
> So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown.
> 
> Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!
> 
> This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality.
> 
> I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!


Welcome to the group we are so pleased you joined us. We love new members. I to was a black and brown bag person. I also had 2 bags and replaced them as they wore out. I came across this group of ladies and MM bags. I threw caution to the wind and bought an orange Zhoe because I was told by some of the ladies on this forum that "Orange is the new Black". I have never looked back. I now own pink, blue, orange, yellow, burgundy, silver, amethyst - bright pink, cobalt blue, red, green and I am sure I have forgotten some. I am waiting for an acid green MIA, a mid Juliet in Cobalt blue lamb, a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa and a Midi Victoria in orange Aquila. These bags are addictive!!!
Can't wait to see photos of your lovely new MM bags.


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group we are so pleased you joined us. We love new members. I to was a black and brown bag person. I also had 2 bags and replaced them as they wore out. I came across this group of ladies and MM bags. I threw caution to the wind and bought an orange Zhoe because I was told by some of the ladies on this forum that "Orange is the new Black". I have never looked back. I now own pink, blue, orange, yellow, burgundy, silver, amethyst - bright pink, cobalt blue, red, green and I am sure I have forgotten some. I am waiting for an acid green MIA, a mid Juliet in Cobalt blue lamb, a Midi Alexia in caramel nappa and a Midi Victoria in orange Aquila. These bags are addictive!!!
> Can't wait to see photos of your lovely new MM bags.



You know, I have an idea that my bank account is gonna have apoplexy soon because all those colors and styles are truly intoxicating. I came here to buy one purse. Just one! Hah. 

Ohhh - there’s a Midi Victoria? _Must resist. Must resist._


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Hi! I just measure it in the comment above. [emoji4] For me, I’d compare it to a taller speedy 30 that kind of bag. Slimmer and taller. Medium side and leaning toward big. But if it’s not stuffed and made in non-structured leather, it won’t look big at all.





carterazo said:


> Thank you so much, vink!!! [emoji56]
> 
> Now I want a floppy Juliet...  [emoji26] [emoji55]



A big fan of floppy Juliet here - I say go for it! It's such a surprisingly versatile style in the softer leathers. A true joy to carry and just enough structure to the top handle details.


----------



## pdxhb

FireflyBlues said:


> So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno?
> 
> I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too!
> 
> So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown.
> 
> Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!
> 
> This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality.
> 
> I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!



Welcome!
I understand the fun of breaking out of the one bag style. It sounds like you've selected some great bags and just based on my own experience, you'll wear them and be so happy with the elegance of the designs.

On your merinos question - it does flop and is a deliciously squishy leather that wears extremely well. I actually have a Juliet in merinos and it softened enough to puddle if I don't have stuff in it. I had a Midi Minerva in pebbled which I sold - it stood up with a little slouch to it. (Great bag just not the right shape/size for what I carry most easily.)


----------



## FireflyBlues

pdxhb said:


> Welcome!
> I understand the fun of breaking out of the one bag style. It sounds like you've selected some great bags and just based on my own experience, you'll wear them and be so happy with the elegance of the designs.
> 
> On your merinos question - it does flop and is a deliciously squishy leather that wears extremely well. I actually have a Juliet in merinos and it softened enough to puddle if I don't have stuff in it. I had a Midi Minerva in pebbled which I sold - it stood up with a little slouch to it. (Great bag just not the right shape/size for what I carry most easily.)



Thank you for the welcome! I’m really looking forward to getting my first shipping notice!

I do adore the look of the Merinos but it does sound like I might need to go more structured for the Minerva, at least.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

FireflyBlues said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I’m really looking forward to getting my first shipping notice!
> 
> I do adore the look of the Merinos but it does sound like I might need to go more structured for the Minerva, at least.


If you get the Minerva in pebbled, I'd be wary of weight! I do believe I've read it was too heavy for some ladies here, but it all depends on what you're used to  Welcome to the group!!


----------



## christinemliu

FireflyBlues said:


> So...hello! New forum member here. I’ve been a one-purse woman for most of my life. Oh, occasionally I’d throw caution to the wind and have two - black and brown - but generally I stayed with one basic brownish bag and just replaced it when it got too shabby. Recently, though, I’ve started to realize that it’s perfectly all right to spend money on myself and I found this forum looking for ideas for a quality handbag that ‘spoke’ to me. I’m fairly minimalist, dress casually, live in a casual town and don’t go out much but I still wanted something nice, yanno?
> 
> I stumbled across this thread about a month ago and have been reading and admiring the pictures of all of your bags. I love love love this aesthetic. These bags are exactly what I was looking for. And then I realized this talented and lovely designer might be closing up shop soon. I poked around and mentally narrowed down my choice to one neutral brown bag, but those pictures ... so tempting  And I realized I don’t have to match my shoes. Or my clothes, even. I can incorporate color! And I can change my bag on a daily basis too!
> 
> So, I ordered a Penelope Messenger in Octane. And a Phoebe in black. I asked about ordering a Minerva Midi in terra cotta Merinos, and that’s when Marco emailed me back and we’re discussing options now - he suggested a caramel Merinos, and while I’m clarifying what the Caramel color is, I’m started to get super excited about the idea of having a large bag in something that’s not just dark brown.
> 
> Oh - I’m getting my Terra Cotta fix in because I just ordered another Penelope Messenger in that color!
> 
> This forum is amazing - so much helpful advice given so freely and without judgement. I’ll never be able to afford a luxury brand but I can still feel like I’m pampering myself by finding something designed with thought and made with such attention to quality.
> 
> I’m going from one beat up bag to soon-to-be four incredible handmade bags!
> 
> Heartfelt thanks to all you lovely people!


Your story is so sweet! Aren't these forum members wonderful, and the MM crew particularly are really lovely. I love it here too.

I was mainly a one purse person up until probably a decade ago. I usually though dabbled in different brands, maybe the most I had from one brand was 3 Coaches. But after my orders come in, I will own 7 MM haha! Everything draws you in; I took a long time to try MM and once I did, the leather, the customization, the customer service, the quality, the comparatively reasonable price point, and the camaraderie among MM lovers haha I realized is unparalleled in my limited experience.

Lastly, I know you don't need enabling, but I somewhat justify the need for multiple bags because: 1. You need a different size/style/color depending on the occasion and the need. 2. In the long run, your purses last longer because when you rotate, they aren't being worn down as quickly. 3. Properly taken care of, leather lasts, so I can hand them down to my daughters or others. [emoji3]

Welcome to MM!


----------



## eleanors36

I might get one more bag, so I wondered if all of you leather experts thought that Pompeii would work with a Penelope Messenger. Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

eleanors36 said:


> I might get one more bag, so I wondered if all of you leather experts thought that Pompeii would work with a Penelope Messenger. Thanks!


I asked Marco about this a few months ago. He didn’t recommend it. I really wanted a messenger in Pompei.


----------



## FireflyBlues

bellebellebelle19 said:


> If you get the Minerva in pebbled, I'd be wary of weight! I do believe I've read it was too heavy for some ladies here, but it all depends on what you're used to  Welcome to the group!!



Ah - good to know about the pebbled. Thank you! I’m starting to think that maybe the Minerva Midi might be too much purse for me. _Decisions, decisions..._



christinemliu said:


> Your story is so sweet! Aren't these forum members wonderful, and the MM crew particularly are really lovely. I love it here too.
> 
> I was mainly a one purse person up until probably a decade ago. I usually though dabbled in different brands, maybe the most I had from one brand was 3 Coaches. But after my orders come in, I will own 7 MM haha! Everything draws you in; I took a long time to try MM and once I did, the leather, the customization, the customer service, the quality, the comparatively reasonable price point, and the camaraderie among MM lovers haha I realized is unparalleled in my limited experience.
> 
> Lastly, I know you don't need enabling, but I somewhat justify the need for multiple bags because: 1. You need a different size/style/color depending on the occasion and the need. 2. In the long run, your purses last longer because when you rotate, they aren't being worn down as quickly. 3. Properly taken care of, leather lasts, so I can hand them down to my daughters or others. [emoji3]
> 
> Welcome to MM!



Ohhh good justifications!  Works for me . You ladies are wonderful.


----------



## Bagmedic

FireflyBlues said:


> Ohhh - that’s it exactly. I’m sad that I’m late to the party but thrilled I have a chance to experience some of it. There’s such a sense of thoughtfulness and attention to detail in all his designs.


I've been following this thread for a while, too, and finally placed an order - Calista, Penelope and Phoebe (if I remember correctly).  It is just nice to sense the craftsmanship that went in to it vs a mass produced item from a 3rd world country.  I agree that I am amazed at Marco's patience with us ladies!  I can't wait to receive mine....hopefully early Dec but I'm in no rush.


----------



## Bagmedic

FireflyBlues said:


> Ah, darn it! I have a sneaking suspicion others might say the same thing. I think it’s probably a case of how much slouch or puddling one expects but I’ll rethink my options because my current purse is very unstructured and even though it’s a hobo style the amount of puddling drives me nuts.
> 
> Thanks for weighing in!


Maybe you could use a purse organizer inside to give it some structure!  Too muchpuddling drives me crazy, too.  I need to get a purse organizer for a few bags but been buying bags instead!


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe you could use a purse organizer inside to give it some structure!  Too muchpuddling drives me crazy, too.  I need to get a purse organizer for a few bags but been buying bags instead!



Marco makes a purse organizer.


----------



## ipsum

vink said:


> I don’t think they get enough orders to sustain and keep the business run smoothly, especially when they keep it customized.


That's sad that excellent customerservice (what I've read) doesn't help enough.


----------



## Bagmedic

Tankgirl said:


> Marco makes a purse organizer.


Thank you!  I saw them but haven't spent much time at the details on them.  Been obsessed with the outer bag! LOL!  They do look nice!  I need one for a Coach duffle bag I just received so should look to see if it would fit that and maybe the Calista I ordered to give it a little structure at the bottom so it isn't a big pit.


----------



## vink

Devyn Danielle said:


> I asked Marco about this a few months ago. He didn’t recommend it. I really wanted a messenger in Pompei.



Then, may I suggest Angelica messenger or Aura or Zhoe legend? Pompei is structured. How big do you usually carry?


----------



## pdxhb

FireflyBlues said:


> Thank you for the welcome! I’m really looking forward to getting my first shipping notice!
> 
> I do adore the look of the Merinos but it does sound like I might need to go more structured for the Minerva, at least.



Nappa might be a great option for you if pebbled seems either too textured or potentially heavy. Nappa wears extremely well and looks wonderful in bags which have a little more softness or volume like the side pleats in the Minerva, but it also shows off more tailored details like those front pockets. Marco should be able to give you an idea of the relative weight/feel.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Bagmedic said:


> Maybe you could use a purse organizer inside to give it some structure!  Too muchpuddling drives me crazy, too.  I need to get a purse organizer for a few bags but been buying bags instead!



Oh - I like the idea of an organizer, but in the end I decided the Minerva just wouldn’t work for me  I’m ordering the Victoria Midi in Cielo instead. She was the other bag I was considering but opted against because I thought she was too big. But the Midi size is perfect for me and that soft green looks lovely.



Bagmedic said:


> I've been following this thread for a while, too, and finally placed an order - Calista, Penelope and Phoebe (if I remember correctly).  It is just nice to sense the craftsmanship that went in to it vs a mass produced item from a 3rd world country.  I agree that I am amazed at Marco's patience with us ladies!  I can't wait to receive mine....hopefully early Dec but I'm in no rush.



Totally agree. There’s something so special about the pride and care Marco shows. I originally set out to order one brown neutral bag and ended up seduced by color. I love it!


----------



## eleanors36

Devyn Danielle said:


> I asked Marco about this a few months ago. He didn’t recommend it. I really wanted a messenger in Pompei.


If he didn't recommend it, that means it won't work.  Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

vink said:


> Then, may I suggest Angelica messenger or Aura or Zhoe legend? Pompei is structured. How big do you usually carry?


Oh, now I wasn’t going to let the fact that Marco doesn’t recommend the messenger in Pompei stop me from getting a Pompei bag lol. I have a Mia and Penny Midi in Pompei. I actually went ahead and orederd a Penny Messenger in pebbled. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## FireflyBlues

pdxhb said:


> Nappa might be a great option for you if pebbled seems either too textured or potentially heavy. Nappa wears extremely well and looks wonderful in bags which have a little more softness or volume like the side pleats in the Minerva, but it also shows off more tailored details like those front pockets. Marco should be able to give you an idea of the relative weight/feel.



I have been looking at Nappa too, but in the end I switched to the Victoria Midi instead - just finalized it in the Cielo pebbled.

Although the Tuscan Yellow Nappa keeps whispering to me and I don’t even know if it’s available. I’m afraid to find out because I’ve gotta give my bank account a rest. For now. Argh! _The Phoebe in yellow..._


----------



## djfmn

@FireflyBlues     Not that I am an enabler. I requested Marco make a midi Victoria and he agreed to if there were 8 orders. There are 8 orders for midi Victoria so its a go. If you order one with the in stock leathers it is 20%. I ordered one in orange aquila matte.
Here are approx. dimensions and price of MM Victoria Midi (compared to regular Victoria)

*VICTORIA*     € 370,00
Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)            
Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)

*VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> I have been looking at Nappa too, but in the end I switched to the Victoria Midi instead - just finalized it in the Cielo pebbled.
> 
> Although the Tuscan Yellow Nappa keeps whispering to me and I don’t even know if it’s available. I’m afraid to find out because I’ve gotta give my bank account a rest. For now. Argh! _The Phoebe in yellow..._


I have a Tuscan yellow nappa Mini Zhoe it is such a happy color leather. I use it all the time.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Thank you! I love the smaller size and ordered it 



djfmn said:


> I have a Tuscan yellow nappa Mini Zhoe it is such a happy color leather. I use it all the time.



Ohhh - Is the yellow a lemony yellow or with more of an orangy-brown tone? I don’t think I’m describing it right but it looked more, I don’t know, saturated and less pale. 

And in the Zhoe mini - it sounds like it’s a really fun combination.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> @FireflyBlues     Not that I am an enabler. I requested Marco make a midi Victoria and he agreed to if there were 8 orders. There are 8 orders for midi Victoria so its a go. If you order one with the in stock leathers it is 20%. I ordered one in orange aquila matte.
> Here are approx. dimensions and price of MM Victoria Midi (compared to regular Victoria)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)



Hmmm.  What's aquila matte like?  I like the idea of this bag, but I don't want a leather than will puddle too much.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Victoria Midi May just be the perfect size.  I have resisted.... but this group knows what that means.    FireflyBlues.. I too looked long and hard at Victoria Midi, but the size and shape just is a bit overwhelming for me.  So it depends on what size you like and that works for you.  

I also received a Tuscan yellow Zhoe midi via BST and I would have never ordered a yellow bag... and I love it!   Uh oh off to look at leather list.   Orange Aquila Matt Victoria Midi??? Maybe


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Hmmm.  What's aquila matte like?  I like the idea of this bag, but I don't want a leather than will puddle too much.


I am trying to show you a post from Bonnie she has quite a few bags in Aquila. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1457#post-32603204


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> I am trying to show you a post from Bonnie she has quite a few bags in Aquila.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1457#post-32603204



That dark orange Aquila is breathtaking!


----------



## bonniekir

This is drk orange aquila


----------



## FireflyBlues

Oh, Bonnie, that is scrumptious! I reached out to Marco asking to switch my Cielo to that color -_crosses fingers and hopes- _


----------



## bonniekir

FireflyBlues said:


> Oh, Bonnie, that is scrumptious! I reached out to Marco asking to switch my Cielo to that color -_crosses fingers and hopes- _



Yes it is.. like a bit burnt Orange! Mine is the Aquila reg / large
But it not a hard leather it is soft.


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> That dark orange Aquila is breathtaking!


I agree it is stunning that is why I decided to get a midi Victoria in that leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagmedic said:


> Thank you!  I saw them but haven't spent much time at the details on them.  Been obsessed with the outer bag! LOL!  They do look nice!  I need one for a Coach duffle bag I just received so should look to see if it would fit that and maybe the Calista I ordered to give it a little structure at the bottom so it isn't a big pit.


I have  the small organizer and you need to know that it is suede, I.e., leather, so it does add weight.


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> Ah, darn it! I have a sneaking suspicion others might say the same thing. I think it’s probably a case of how much slouch or puddling one expects but I’ll rethink my options because my current purse is very unstructured and even though it’s a hobo style the amount of puddling drives me nuts.
> 
> Thanks for weighing in!


You are welcome.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> A big fan of floppy Juliet here - I say go for it! It's such a surprisingly versatile style in the softer leathers. A true joy to carry and just enough structure to the top handle details.


I'm picturing one in merinos... lucky for me, there isn't any color left in this leather that I like.... And then again, pebbled could get nice and soft. But maybe not floppy... [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> If he didn't recommend it, that means it won't work.  Thanks!


If you want a structured crossbody, maybe try it in vacchetta or nappa?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @FireflyBlues     Not that I am an enabler. I requested Marco make a midi Victoria and he agreed to if there were 8 orders. There are 8 orders for midi Victoria so its a go. If you order one with the in stock leathers it is 20%. I ordered one in orange aquila matte.
> Here are approx. dimensions and price of MM Victoria Midi (compared to regular Victoria)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)


I keep waiting (impatiently!) for someone to get this bag! I sooo want to see how it fits a real life person. [emoji4]


----------



## eleanors36

bonniekir said:


> This is drk orange aquila
> 
> View attachment 4255616


I love this shade.  Gorgeous color--a bit like a butterscotch.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> @FireflyBlues     Not that I am an enabler. I requested Marco make a midi Victoria and he agreed to if there were 8 orders. There are 8 orders for midi Victoria so its a go. If you order one with the in stock leathers it is 20%. I ordered one in orange aquila matte.
> Here are approx. dimensions and price of MM Victoria Midi (compared to regular Victoria)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)



Oh... it’ll be gorgeous in that leather! I love that leather, but just can’t match it with anything else that won’t make me feel overwhelm. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## christinemliu

Thinking about pompei since so many colors became available... could anyone give input to compare/contrast pompei and nappa? Is pompei more stiff so that's why it wouldn't work in a penny messenger? Thanks as always in advance!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Thinking about pompei since so many colors became available... could anyone give input to compare/contrast pompei and nappa? Is pompei more stiff so that's why it wouldn't work in a penny messenger? Thanks as always in advance!


Yes, pompei is more of a stiff leather. Definately stiffer than nappa.  At the same time, pompei is lighter than nappa. Not that nappa is a heavy leather - not to me at least. Pompei is the ideal leather for very structured bags. Nappa also works for them, but it will eventually give a little. I love my bags in both leathers.


----------



## bonniekir

These 3 Pompei colours are not seen on tpf a lot, why I cant say, these colors are stunning !
I have the large Tulipano in Grey ( called Elephant grey by my Granddaughter and it is true) I am getting one small Grey for myself

Plus the Tuscan Brown in Tulipano small and the Pompei Terracotta in a Flora.

( not to forget Tulipanos in Black and Orange.. but I am not mentioning this or you all may consider me greedy,) but with these four colours I can blend as I like 
( only excited if I find these bags large enough)but I really dont have any small bags, so...

I really like the tough surface and hard leather, so different from what I usually buy [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bonnie we love your collection[emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## FireflyBlues

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 4256078
> 
> 
> These 3 Pompei colours are not seen on tpf a lot, why I cant say, these colors are stunning !
> I have the large Tulipano in Grey ( called Elephant grey by my Granddaughter and it is true) I am getting one small Grey for myself
> 
> Plus the Tuscan Brown in Tulipano small and the Pompei Terracotta in a Flora.
> 
> ( not to forget Tulipanos in Black and Orange.. but I am not mentioning this or you all may consider me greedy,) but with these four colours I can blend as I like
> ( only excited if I find these bags large enough)but I really dont have any small bags, so...
> 
> I really like the tough surface and hard leather, so different from what I usually buy [emoji4]



Those are gorgeous, Bonniekir! That Pompei looks so smooth and I never was drawn to smooth leathers before for purses. I can’t wait to see pictures when they arrive!


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> View attachment 4256078
> 
> 
> These 3 Pompei colours are not seen on tpf a lot, why I cant say, these colors are stunning !
> I have the large Tulipano in Grey ( called Elephant grey by my Granddaughter and it is true) I am getting one small Grey for myself
> 
> Plus the Tuscan Brown in Tulipano small and the Pompei Terracotta in a Flora.
> 
> ( not to forget Tulipanos in Black and Orange.. but I am not mentioning this or you all may consider me greedy,) but with these four colours I can blend as I like
> ( only excited if I find these bags large enough)but I really dont have any small bags, so...
> 
> I really like the tough surface and hard leather, so different from what I usually buy [emoji4]


Such lovely colors, bon! That terracota is so pretty! Makes me think of a gorgeous dark burnt orange.  Can't wait to see your new bags!


----------



## djfmn

Marco is looking in his leather store room for some special leather for the Grande MIA promo. I will let you know what he comes up with!!!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Marco is looking in his leather store room for some special leather for the Grande MIA promo. I will let you know what he comes up with!!!



Um... I wonder what kind of leather he can find. And if he’ll let those who are interested in the leather order it in some other style. [emoji848]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Um... I wonder what kind of leather he can find. And if he’ll let those who are interested in the leather order it in some other style. [emoji848]


I would think so although the leather for Grande Mia is probably a structured type leather. I am waiting to see what he finds. I also asked him to look for a leather that might be good for a Christmas bag. Something metallic or shimmery or sparkly. Not sure what he has in his store room!! Hopefully he finds something really good.


----------



## djfmn

I just heard from Marco he is sending me photos of some leathers that are available. He said he has found a set of good leathers that in general is enough for 1 bag. It will also be 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. As soon as I have the information and photos I will post it here.


----------



## djfmn

He has found 19 different pieces of special leather. I will be posting them later this evening. I will be doing one post per piece of leather and letting everyone know what can be made. Most of them are for one bag only. This will mean if you want it you will have to get hold of Marco with your order. Any order placed for these special one off leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. These are considered in stock leathers. I have to resize all the photos as they are 10mb each so that will take some time once I receive them. I have seen a couple of them and there are some fabulous very unusual leathers as well as some leathers like merino and athene in some never before seen colors. AMAZING CHOICES!!!!

How about something called Python Lux silver and Python lux gold, and some nappa Lamb and Rust Sheen vachetta.


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> He has found 19 different pieces of special leather. I will be posting them later this evening. I will be doing one post per piece of leather and letting everyone know what can be made. Most of them are for one bag only. This will mean if you want it you will have to get hold of Marco with your order. Any order placed for these special one off leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. These are considered in stock leathers. I have to resize all the photos as they are 10mb each so that will take some time once I receive them. I have seen a couple of them and there are some fabulous very unusual leathers as well as some leathers like merino and athene in some never before seen colors. AMAZING CHOICES!!!!
> 
> How about something called Python Lux silver and Python lux gold, and some nappa Lamb and Rust Sheen vachetta.


Omg I CANNOT wait!!


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> He has found 19 different pieces of special leather. I will be posting them later this evening. I will be doing one post per piece of leather and letting everyone know what can be made. Most of them are for one bag only. This will mean if you want it you will have to get hold of Marco with your order. Any order placed for these special one off leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. These are considered in stock leathers. I have to resize all the photos as they are 10mb each so that will take some time once I receive them. I have seen a couple of them and there are some fabulous very unusual leathers as well as some leathers like merino and athene in some never before seen colors. AMAZING CHOICES!!!!
> 
> How about something called Python Lux silver and Python lux gold, and some nappa Lamb and Rust Sheen vachetta.


I' stalking!!!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> He has found 19 different pieces of special leather. I will be posting them later this evening. I will be doing one post per piece of leather and letting everyone know what can be made. Most of them are for one bag only. This will mean if you want it you will have to get hold of Marco with your order. Any order placed for these special one off leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. These are considered in stock leathers. I have to resize all the photos as they are 10mb each so that will take some time once I receive them. I have seen a couple of them and there are some fabulous very unusual leathers as well as some leathers like merino and athene in some never before seen colors. AMAZING CHOICES!!!!
> 
> How about something called Python Lux silver and Python lux gold, and some nappa Lamb and Rust Sheen vachetta.



Oh no!  My wallet is probably not safe.....  Where to hide, where to hide...


----------



## FireflyBlues

Oh noes! _Must resist ... must resist ... must re..._


----------



## djfmn

Here they come the new leathers 20% and a free HW upgrade and lining.

If you want any of these leathers contact Marco. Who ever orders first gets the leather. These are limited quantities. 

Deerskin Dark brown - leather for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Hairy calf baby leopard - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Lizard black beige - enough for Small leather goods.


----------



## djfmn

Nappa lamb powder - 1 medium size bag.


----------



## djfmn

Red Aquila matte - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Athene pear green - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Hairy calf black - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Hairy calf Bordeaux - enough for Small leather goods.


----------



## djfmn

Merino light orange - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Merinos sapphire blue - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Merino smoke grey  - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Nappa lamb cream - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Nappa lamb light tan - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Nappa lamb Prussian blue - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Python luxe Gold - enough for Small Leather Goods


----------



## djfmn

Python luxe
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Silver Pewter - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

Sheen vacchetta Rust - enough for one bag.


----------



## djfmn

I love the Athene pear green, nappa lamb Prussian blue, red aquilla matte, merino sapphire blue, nappa lamb cream, merinos smoke grey.  I love love love all these different leathers and especially the ones I have listed. I need other people to buy them so I don't go completely bag broke. Although I think that the Athene pear green is my favorite.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Thank you so much for posting all those! So many gorgeous colors. I’m with you on the pear green - one of my favorites. And that Prussian blue!


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> Thank you so much for posting all those! So many gorgeous colors. I’m with you on the pear green - one of my favorites. And that Prussian blue!


OMG I love the pear green and the Prussian blue. I think these leathers will go really quickly.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> OMG I love the pear green and the Prussian blue. I think these leathers will go really quickly.


Thank you so much for all your work to post these!! Wow... I was envisioning a Prussian blue Juliet ahhh... Smoke grey Midi Minerva whoo...light tan Soulmate...and to think, the person who orders will have the ONLY bag ever made in that leather by MM... Argh... my problem is I already have 2 MM orders in the works and 1 Dooney...


----------



## carterazo

Fabulous,  just fabulous! Rust vacchetta, oh my! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Thanks for all the work of reformatting and posting the pics of these wonderful offerings, djfmn! [emoji178][emoji255]


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much for all your work to post these!! Wow... I was envisioning a Prussian blue Juliet ahhh... Smoke grey Midi Minerva whoo...light tan Soulmate...and to think, the person who orders will have the ONLY bag ever made in that leather by MM... Argh... my problem is I already have 2 MM orders in the works and 1 Dooney...


My vote is for a Prussian blue Juliet. That would be stunning. I am also waiting for 2 orders with these leathers it could be 3[emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Here they come the new leathers 20% and a free HW upgrade and lining.
> 
> If you want any of these leathers contact Marco. Who ever orders first gets the leather. These are limited quantities.
> 
> Deerskin Dark brown - leather for one bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257581


All so very stunning! Thank you for all your work in getting these images uploaded. Some ladies are going to have some totally unique and gorgeous bags!


----------



## FireflyBlues

Well, since I’ve apparently embraced the idea of having more than one bag with gusto, I put in yet another request. I realized I was still missing a more neutral color and had been contemplating the Zhoe for a bit. So, as much as I loved the Prussian blue and the pear green, I requested the Zhoe in the Nappa lamb light tan. It whispered that it might not be as flashy as the green, or lush as the blue, but it still was quietly beautiful. 

Now I just have to see if someone else got there first!


----------



## yellow_tulip

yellow_tulip said:


> I want the eggplant pompei too!!
> 
> Also been wanting a dark green for a while but I’m not sure which one to go for with which leather.
> 
> Also because I love nappa so much, something in classic black.
> 
> Hmmm I see a lot of ‘wants’ not ‘NEEDS’ lol!!




Well this list went out the window!! Lol

I put an order through for the Prussian blue aura!


----------



## bonniekir

FYI I have some other of his ‘hairy calf’ bags from the BE time. 
They don’t shed! 
I have my winter clutch bag and two large Ones.. they hold shape and hairs.. lol


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bonniekir said:


> FYI I have some other of his ‘hairy calf’ bags from the BE time.
> They don’t shed!
> I have my winter clutch bag and two large Ones.. they hold shape and hairs.. lol


I love the hairy leopard, and have wondered if mm would ever offer something like this. Too bad this wasn’t offered before I placed my last order.


----------



## lenie

Marco just confirmed that I was able to get the sheen rust vachetta. Yippee!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

I had Marco set aside the leopard hair calf for me while I think about what bag to get. Usually I am very decisive and know exactly what I want but I am waffling with this skin.   I am concerned that with the very structured bags that I like, the hair will fall out or look funny with all the pieces and corners stitched together. I am not a fan of smooshy bags though.


----------



## starsong

I really like the sapphire blue merinos, pewter python, and hair calf. definitely can't get any more bags, my second final order is too long as it is.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Sickgrl13 said:


> I had Marco set aside the leopard hair calf for me while I think about what bag to get. Usually I am very decisive and know exactly what I want but I am waffling with this skin.   I am concerned that with the very structured bags that I like, the hair will fall out or look funny with all the pieces and corners stitched together. I am not a fan of smooshy bags though.


I’m sure it will be gorgeous. I have a serious leopard addiction. I have this cheapo leopard bag that’s about the size of Mia. I’ve held onto it for years just because. I never use it, just can’t bear to part with it! Lol


----------



## bonniekir

Sickgrl13 said:


> I had Marco set aside the leopard hair calf for me while I think about what bag to get. Usually I am very decisive and know exactly what I want but I am waffling with this skin.   I am concerned that with the very structured bags that I like, the hair will fall out or look funny with all the pieces and corners stitched together. I am not a fan of smooshy bags though.



As I wrote.. no hair falls out and the bag will be put nicely together so the direction of hairs will fit. This was done to my bags in hair.. and they still look great!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Marco just confirmed that I was able to get the sheen rust vachetta. Yippee!!


Congrats!!! What bag will you get with this beauty?


----------



## djfmn

ONE MORE PIECE OF LEATHER.
 I left one piece off the list my apologies.
Suede Goat Royal Blue - Enough for 1 bag


----------



## djfmn

The Suede Goat in ROYAL BLUE my absolute favorite!!!!!
Please someone take this before I break down and buy another bag.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> ONE MORE PIECE OF LEATHER.
> I left one piece off the list my apologies.
> Suede Goat Royal Blue - Enough for 1 bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258143





djfmn said:


> The Suede Goat in ROYAL BLUE my absolute favorite!!!!!
> Please someone take this before I break down and buy another bag.


What a stunning shade of blue!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
(Lucky for me, I can't do suede. [emoji28] )


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh crap. Crap crap crap!!!


----------



## eleanors36

Ok. I totally fell for that Pear Green.  I've been looking for something in that shade forever, and with an MM bag--perfection.  I probably won't buy many more bags for the next two years, but I can't resist that color!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am so tempted by the dark brown deerskin. The only thing holding me back is resale value... The last 3 bags I sold on eBay went for a pittance; like losing 85-90% of their value and after seller and PayPal fees I wished I had given them away to friends. Its so hard to buy sight unseen and be 100% sure I'll never want to sell it to fund a new bag as my tastes change over time.... But I'm so tempted!


----------



## christinemliu

FireflyBlues said:


> Well, since I’ve apparently embraced the idea of having more than one bag with gusto, I put in yet another request. I realized I was still missing a more neutral color and had been contemplating the Zhoe for a bit. So, as much as I loved the Prussian blue and the pear green, I requested the Zhoe in the Nappa lamb light tan. It whispered that it might not be as flashy as the green, or lush as the blue, but it still was quietly beautiful.
> 
> Now I just have to see if someone else got there first!


Did you get confirmation or did someone else get there first? That Zhoe sounds lovely... I am hoping to live vicariously through you haha!


----------



## FireflyBlues

eleanors36 said:


> Ok. I totally fell for that Pear Green.  I've been looking for something in that shade forever, and with an MM bag--perfection.  I probably won't buy many more bags for the next two years, but I can't resist that color!!



Oh, I can’t wait to see this made up! It’s such a pretty shade of green. Have you chosen the bag yet?



christinemliu said:


> Did you get confirmation or did someone else get there first? That Zhoe sounds lovely... I am hoping to live vicariously through you haha!



It’s ordered, paid for and in the queue! What makes it extra special for me is that once I selected it I feel that for now, at least, my bag collection is complete. It sort of filled that one last “hole” I could indulge myself to fill. Of course, that’s always subject to change but I’m going to have a lot of fun living vicariously right alongside you!


----------



## coach943

lenie said:


> Marco just confirmed that I was able to get the sheen rust vachetta. Yippee!!


I just saw these posts. You saved my bank account some more damage. I think I would ordered a bag in this leather. Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

FireflyBlues said:


> Oh, I can’t wait to see this made up! It’s such a pretty shade of green. Have you chosen the bag yet?
> 
> 
> 
> It’s ordered, paid for and in the queue! What makes it extra special for me is that once I selected it I feel that for now, at least, my bag collection is complete. It sort of filled that one last “hole” I could indulge myself to fill. Of course, that’s always subject to change but I’m going to have a lot of fun living vicariously right alongside you!


I ordered it for a Modena with purple lining.  I have one Modena and really love the design--simple but elegant.  Marco also told me that my two Zhoe Legends will be shipped tomorrow.  I ordered them around the third week of September.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Athene pear green - enough for one bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257587


Thanks so much for posting all of these.  I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## MooMooVT

djfmn said:


> Athene pear green - enough for one bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257587


Oh wow!! If I didn't already have a pink athene bag on order!


----------



## FireflyBlues

“I ordered it for a Modena with purple lining. I have one Modena and really love the design--simple but elegant. Marco also told me that my two Zhoe Legends will be shipped tomorrow. I ordered them around the third week of September.”

She is going to be a stunning bag! I love the green and purple combination. If you’re in the northern hemisphere that cheery green Modina will probably arrive just when you need a taste of spring. 

 Two Legends! I can’t wait to see pics!


----------



## MooMooVT

eleanors36 said:


> I ordered it for a Modena with purple lining.  I have one Modena and really love the design--simple but elegant.  Marco also told me that my two Zhoe Legends will be shipped tomorrow.  I ordered them around the third week of September.


Oh! Did you snag this beautiful Pear Green? I can't wait to see your bag if so! I have an Athene Pink Selene Zip Midi on order but I must admit I'm a little jealous of this beauty.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> You’ll want a Penelope Midi in different colors once you get your first one. She’s a very useful pouch tucked in another bag, but she also shines as a little superstar on her own. I would love to get one in every metallic color if I could because metallics are my very favorite.


So tenKrat hasn't steered me wrong yet... so I added "one last thing" hahaha (famous last purse words), an additional Penelope Midi to one of my orders...

Just thinking this as an idea for those who may have missed out on any of these specialty leathers, you could ask Marco if there's enough leftover for a slg...it's possible he may not know until he makes the person's bag, but it can't hurt to ask...

Quoting another person on here, I forgot who, "keeping MM open, one bag (slg) at a time"!


----------



## FireflyBlues

christinemliu said:


> So tenKrat hasn't steered me wrong yet... so I added "one last thing" hahaha (famous last purse words), an additional Penelope Midi to one of my orders...
> 
> Just thinking this as an idea for those who may have missed out on any of these specialty leathers, you could ask Marco if there's enough leftover for a slg...it's possible he may not know until he makes the person's bag, but it can't hurt to ask...
> 
> Quoting another person on here, I forgot who, "keeping MM open, one bag (slg) at a time"!



You read my mind! I’ve been thinking just that thing - a penny midi. I think I must have been asleep during Handbag 101 back in the day because until I started reading through the posts here and seeing how organized everyone is with tucking small things into pouches and then transferring the pouches between purses I always thought changing bags was a bother. I’ve already started my modular system by ordering a Penelope Mini, but was toying with a Midi too. And since slgs don’t count as a bonafide handbag purchase it’s all good, right?


----------



## Tankgirl

FireflyBlues said:


> You read my mind! I’ve been thinking just that thing - a penny midi. I think I must have been asleep during Handbag 101 back in the day because until I started reading through the posts here and seeing how organized everyone is with tucking small things into pouches and then transferring the pouches between purses I always thought changing bags was a bother. I’ve already started my modular system by ordering a Penelope Mini, but was toying with a Midi too. And since slgs don’t count as a bonafide handbag purchase it’s all good, right?



Okay, let me add myself to the “you read my mind” list.  I couldn’t get the Citrus Tuscania out of my mind, but the bank account held me back from ordering anything in it — until I thought of Penelope Midi, which I adore.  So I ordered it in Citrus Tuscania with Apple Green lining.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Congrats!!! What bag will you get with this beauty?



Marco suggested the Midi Selene so I took his recommendation. I love that style and it is so timeless.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I had Marco set aside the leopard hair calf for me while I think about what bag to get. Usually I am very decisive and know exactly what I want but I am waffling with this skin.   I am concerned that with the very structured bags that I like, the hair will fall out or look funny with all the pieces and corners stitched together. I am not a fan of smooshy bags though.


Ask @bonniekir about this she has this leather from Marco


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Ask @bonniekir about this she has this leather from Marco


I just noticed BlueCherry posted a MM Zhoe with, I am not sure the skin, maybe a sheepskin? (reminds me of those lovely rugs by the fire), something with hair for the flap, on the What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today thread. It's post #20725 and looks pretty awesome...


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I love the Athene pear green, nappa lamb Prussian blue, red aquilla matte, merino sapphire blue, nappa lamb cream, merinos smoke grey.  I love love love all these different leathers and especially the ones I have listed. I need other people to buy them so I don't go completely bag broke. Although I think that the Athene pear green is my favorite.



OMG! I was busy and didn’t check in and here they are! I’m so broke, but there’re pieces that caught my eyes! Argggggggg


----------



## Sickgrl13

bonniekir said:


> As I wrote.. no hair falls out and the bag will be put nicely together so the direction of hairs will fit. This was done to my bags in hair.. and they still look great!



Thank you for the info. I asked Marco and he said an Aura would be a good choice as they construction of the bag helps the hair lie flat.


----------



## lenie

Just added a silver/pewter python Flora and little Penelope to my sheen rust vachetta order. Marco says he has several of the silver/pewter python skins left.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Marco suggested the Midi Selene so I took his recommendation. I love that style and it is so timeless.


It will be a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Kylacove

lenie said:


> Just added a silver/pewter python Flora and little Penelope to my sheen rust vachetta order. Marco says he has several of the silver/pewter python skins left.


Is the python embossed calf or actual snakeskin?


----------



## Bagmedic

christinemliu said:


> I just noticed BlueCherry posted a MM Zhoe with, I am not sure the skin, maybe a sheepskin? (reminds me of those lovely rugs by the fire), something with hair for the flap, on the What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today thread. It's post #20725 and looks pretty awesome...


Do you have a link?  I can't seem to find it and this site is terrible for finding anything by using Search.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have a link?  I can't seem to find it and this site is terrible for finding anything by using Search.  Thank you!!!


Look at the pinned thread at the top of this forum, What handbag Are You Wearing.  It's post #20725.
.


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have a link?  I can't seem to find it and this site is terrible for finding anything by using Search.  Thank you!!!


See if this works:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/917840/

Then jump to page 2073, see post #20725


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> Is the python embossed calf or actual snakeskin?



I think it is python embossed leather.


----------



## mleleigh

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have a link?  I can't seem to find it and this site is terrible for finding anything by using Search.  Thank you!!!



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1382#post-32722281


----------



## Bagmedic

mleleigh said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...carrying-today.917840/page-1382#post-32722281


Thank you!  That is one hairy bag!


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> I just noticed BlueCherry posted a MM Zhoe with, I am not sure the skin, maybe a sheepskin? (reminds me of those lovely rugs by the fire), something with hair for the flap, on the What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today thread. It's post #20725 and looks pretty awesome...


I just adore that Zhoe! If I recall correctly it was shearling. Definitely pondered getting it but it was so far outside my typical wardrobe choices that I didn't. @BlueCherry definitely scored a gorgeous bag!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I think it is python embossed leather.


@Kylacove it is embossed leather according to the answer I received from Marco


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok... so I take a two day break and see what happens!  So many lovely and unique leathers.  I was actually contemplating one more bag in orange Aquila Matt and now this!  And to my US friends happy thanksgiving [emoji884]


----------



## djfmn

*Here is an update on the special leathers that I received from Marco on Tuesday Nov 20th. *
I know there have been some more orders placed. The leathers listed below are no longer available because some lucky ladies have placed a bag order using these lovely leathers. (PS So pleased someone bought the Prussian Blue Nappa lamb one of my favorites)
I will post an updated list as soon as I hear back from Marco.
*

LEATHER                                                        COLOR                                             *
SHEEN VACCHETTA                                     RUST
NAPPA LAMB                                                LIGHT TAN
NAPPA LAMB                                                PRUSSIAN BLUE


----------



## djfmn

Adding to the list of one off leathers that are taken
*LEATHER COLOR *
SHEEN VACCHETTA RUST
NAPPA LAMB LIGHT TAN
NAPPA LAMB PRUSSIAN BLUE
ATHENE PEAR GREEN


----------



## BittyMonkey

The baby furry leopard, she is mine


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> The baby furry leopard, she is mine


What bag did you order it in? I love that furry leopard was really tempted. I have leopard shoes and love them actually booties. Can't wait to see this bag. Should be amazing!!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> What bag did you order it in? I love that furry leopard was really tempted. I have leopard shoes and love them actually booties. Can't wait to see this bag. Should be amazing!!!!



Stella!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Stella!


I have a Stella in Cobalt blue embossed leather. Great bag. I use mine as a casual bag with jeans and also as an evening bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I have a Stella in Cobalt blue embossed leather. Great bag. I use mine as a casual bag with jeans and also as an evening bag.


That was exactly the plan! I also have leopard shoes and a hat. Probably can't wear it all at once or I'll look a little nuts.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> That was exactly the plan! I also have leopard shoes and a hat. Probably can't wear it all at once or I'll look a little nuts.


Yep I feel the same way. I could not wear a leopard bag and my leopard booties. I would definitely look a little crazy!!


----------



## pdxhb

I've been on a major reorganization / cleaning jag in order to get my home studio set up. It's a huge job and much of my personal routine gets eclipsed, including changing out what bag I am carrying. So I am excited that I made progress and got to spend a little time considering which MM will be the one for work tomorrow. I'll share pics in the AM if the light is any good of...my new Victoria in Terra Cotta Merinos. She's a beauty!


----------



## coach943

I think the bags from my first final order are stuck in customs. USPS informed delivery tells me the package was shipped Nov. 12. It has been sitting at a New York facility since Nov. 18. No anticipated delivery date. I'm sure Marco was losing money on his old shipping method, but I'm not a fan of the new one.


----------



## djfmn

I heard that some lucky lady ordered a Diva in leopard leather. Wow I cannot wait to see it. Who is that lucky lady!!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I heard that some lucky lady ordered a Diva in leopard leather. Wow I cannot wait to see it. Who is that lucky lady!!!!


That would be me!  I also got another Mia in eggplant Pompei.  This is "final" order number three.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> That would be me!  I also got another Mia in eggplant Pompei.  This is "final" order number three.



Yay there is someone else that did "final" order number three. So did I now I do not feel so guilty about 3 final orders!!! When you decide that the Diva in leopard is not for you - pass it onto me!!!! JUST KIDDING BUT THAT WILL BE ONE AMAZING BAG.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I heard that some lucky lady ordered a Diva in leopard leather. Wow I cannot wait to see it. Who is that lucky lady!!!!





Sickgrl13 said:


> That would be me!  I also got another Mia in eggplant Pompei.  This is "final" order number three.


That's going to be one gorgeous bag!!! I can't wait to see it! [emoji41]


----------



## pdxhb

Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4263172
> 
> 
> Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4263170


OMG just gorgeous. I love love love the Terra Cotta  also love the Penny midi.
Enjoy.


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> Python luxe Gold - enough for Small Leather Goods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4257600


I wonder how this feels to touch? Large grain pebbled?? I’m enjoying my Penelope midi so much I’m considering adding this to my final order.


----------



## yellow_tulip

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4263172
> 
> 
> Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4263170


Beautiful! I have to say I’m always tempted every time I see a picture of the Victoria.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4263172
> 
> 
> Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4263170


Gosh I like that terra Cotta color!


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> That was exactly the plan! I also have leopard shoes and a hat. Probably can't wear it all at once or I'll look a little nuts.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] no. You won’t. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

coach943 said:


> I think the bags from my first final order are stuck in customs. USPS informed delivery tells me the package was shipped Nov. 12. It has been sitting at a New York facility since Nov. 18. No anticipated delivery date. I'm sure Marco was losing money on his old shipping method, but I'm not a fan of the new one.



I don’t know, but I got charged separately for shipping and they are similar for what I paid each time. And with such a low limit for import, I have to pay tax and duty every time. [emoji29]


----------



## christinemliu

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4263172
> 
> 
> Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4263170


Gorgeous! Would you say the octane is coming through on the photo true to color? Because now I think I might want something in octane merinos...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Gorgeous! Would you say the octane is coming through on the photo true to color? Because now I think I might want something in octane merinos...


I’ll just say there are at least two versions of octane that I’ve seen here. The original octane was lighter then the octane I received this summer.


----------



## eleanors36

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4263172
> 
> 
> Here she is! From Part 1 of my final order - Victoria with modified clsure (no flap) in Terra Cotta Merinos with dark gunmetal hardware. The Penelope Midi is Octane Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4263170


I love that Terra Cotta!


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> I wonder how this feels to touch? Large grain pebbled?? I’m enjoying my Penelope midi so much I’m considering adding this to my final order.


I have no idea how it feels to touch. I am wondering if @bonniekir might know. I can always ask Marco tomorrow for you. It looks so amazing.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Beautiful! I have to say I’m always tempted every time I see a picture of the Victoria.


That is exactly why I asked Marco to make a midi Victoria. I love love love the style but I knew the full size was way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags. I can't wait to get my midi Victoria.


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> That is exactly why I asked Marco to make a midi Victoria. I love love love the style but I knew the full size was way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags. I can't wait to get my midi Victoria.


Thank you so much you are always so helpful!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> OMG just gorgeous. I love love love the Terra Cotta  also love the Penny midi.
> Enjoy.


These colors are so rich - I am in love with both! I am also super glad I managed to get something in the Terra Cotta - it's a completely unique color and kind of a chameleon depending on the light.



yellow_tulip said:


> Beautiful! I have to say I’m always tempted every time I see a picture of the Victoria.


Midi or full size? 



southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh I like that terra Cotta color!


For sure - it's a delicious color! Looks exactly like a new terra cotta pot.



christinemliu said:


> Gorgeous! Would you say the octane is coming through on the photo true to color? Because now I think I might want something in octane merinos...


It's true to color to my eye - I understand the batches all have run a little different. This is from last summer, so is part of the darker. I really like it quite a bit. 



eleanors36 said:


> I love that Terra Cotta!


Right?! It's really something. I am so taken with how rich it is!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@pdxhb How many Victorias do you have now? Which leather is your favorite for her? I am surprised that I love the Victoria in pebbled a bit more than the one I have in merinos.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> @pdxhb How many Victorias do you have now? Which leather is your favorite for her? I am surprised that I love the Victoria in pebbled a bit more than the one I have in merinos.


I have three - Merinos, Nappa, and Verona. I think my favorite at the moment is the Merinos. As much as I adore the Verona, it's a tiny bit too light/soft for the style IMO. Funny you mention pebbled because I have thought that I'd like to have either a Victoria or a Selene Midi in pebbled, as it's such a remarkable leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Is the pebbled soft(ish)? I had a vegetable tanned pebbled leather Mulberry Bays that was really stiff and I didn’t like it [emoji53]


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Is the pebbled soft(ish)? I had a vegetable tanned pebbled leather Mulberry Bays that was really stiff and I didn’t like it [emoji53]



The pebbled leather Marco uses is soft and thick - a chewy and very durable leather with none of the hard surface feel that some other textured, durable leathers have. It's a very nice option that I think gets overlooked sometimes. The relative thickness of it means that it's a little heavier than, for example Verona, however it also holds a shape while allowing for some slouching / puddling. It's less smooshy than Merinos.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Is the pebbled soft(ish)? I had a vegetable tanned pebbled leather Mulberry Bays that was really stiff and I didn’t like it [emoji53]


Marco's pebbled is not stiff at all. It's thick and chewy and very flexible when new. Later it puddles beautifully.


----------



## pdxhb

...speaking of pebbed, ahem, is there an updated leathers list available?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> I have three - Merinos, Nappa, and Verona. I think my favorite at the moment is the Merinos. As much as I adore the Verona, it's a tiny bit too light/soft for the style IMO. Funny you mention pebbled because I have thought that I'd like to have either a Victoria or a Selene Midi in pebbled, as it's such a remarkable leather.


While I love my merinos bag, I’ve never carried it with the “wings” in because I didn’t care for the look. For me, pebbled has the perfect amount of structure and thickness to wear “wings” in. So, my pebbled Victoria is carried both ways. Verona was the leather I wanted for my 2nd Victoria, but there wasn’t enough for it. Based on what you’ve said regarding Verona, I’m glad I got pebbled instead.


----------



## Kylacove

Love the feel of Verona but it is a bit floppy in the Victoria. I'm thinking of using an insert to add more structure.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> I wonder how this feels to touch? Large grain pebbled?? I’m enjoying my Penelope midi so much I’m considering adding this to my final order.


@yellow_tulip here is the response from Marco. "This leather is extremely soft and light. It is perfect for soft styles but it can be used to produce any MM bag. The finishing has a beautiful glitter effect. It is a wonderful and unusual and unique leather."

Sounds like an amazing leather from his explanation.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I love that Terra Cotta!


So do I. Kind of sorry I never got a terra cotta bag. I love my orange nappa I find the color so versatile and I know that terra cotta would be extremely versatile. Darn I cannot order another bag that would be final order number 4!!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> @yellow_tulip here is the response from Marco. "This leather is extremely soft and light. It is perfect for soft styles but it can be used to produce any MM bag. The finishing has a beautiful glitter effect. It is a wonderful and unusual and unique leather."
> 
> Sounds like an amazing leather from his explanation.


Thank you so much!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> ...speaking of pebbed, ahem, is there an updated leathers list available?


Oops I should have asked for one but Thanksgiving weekend got in the way. Let me ask for an updated list and I will post it.


----------



## djfmn

@pdxhb I asked Marco to send me the leather list. Here is the latest inventory list from MM. Marco said to note the Pompei leathers are not 20% and they do not have a free HW or lining upgrade if you select this leather. All other instock leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. Also the special leathers I posted a week or so ago have the 20% off and the free HW and lining upgrade.
OK means enough for a regular size bag. SLG is enough for a small leather good.
I am not looking at the list because if I do I know I will be tempted to order another bag.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## pdxhb

NM
Mods: sorry! Please delete. I am having connectivity issues and double posted.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco to send me the leather list. Here is the latest inventory list from MM. Marco said to note the Pompei leathers are not 20% and they do not have a free HW or lining upgrade if you select this leather. All other instock leathers are 20% off and free HW and lining upgrade. Also the special leathers I posted a week or so ago have the 20% off and the free HW and lining upgrade.
> OK means enough for a regular size bag. SLG is enough for a small leather good.
> I am not looking at the list because if I do I know I will be tempted to order another bag.
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263966
> View attachment 4263967
> View attachment 4263968


Thank you!!!! 
I’m still deciding how much I should look at the list.


----------



## lulu212121

That Red Cherry Pompei is calling me!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my... dark amethyst Verona.  Is ok on the last...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Look you chickens just look!


----------



## christinemliu

I peeked with one hand... but I can't really look... I have MM orders coming and I just bought a bag from the BST group (where there are still a few goodies... including a port merinos Minerva midi that someone really needs to buy before I cave on my resolution not to buy another bag until next year)...


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> That would be me!  I also got another Mia in eggplant Pompei.  This is "final" order number three.


I look forward to seeing the leopard Diva.  She will be one hot bag.


----------



## tenKrat

The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out. Modifications are a top zipper closure, no middle compartment, a wider messenger strap, and an additional strap—-the shorter shoulder strap from the Minerva Midi.  Another modification is the Arianna style buckle strap attachments on the sides. 


The Minerva shoulder strap makes her a very comfortable shoulder carry bag. I love, LOVE this modification.

Here’s the wider messenger strap:



I chose yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware:


Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Up next are Penelopes. I requested exterior D-rings and an additional adjustable long strap for each pouch. 

Penelope in black cherry nappa, marine lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope in hot pink nappa, apple green lining, and light gold hardware:


----------



## tenKrat

More pics of the Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei. The hardware looks and feels chunkier and heavier than previous versions. I really, really like this hardware. Again, this is the light gunmetal hw. 

I must also say that this platinum gold is not an in-your-face gold. It’s actually an elegant shade, IMO.


----------



## lulu212121

I like them all! Very nice. I love the pops of color the lining gives! I can't wait to get my Platinum Pompei!!!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out. Modifications are a top zipper closure, no middle compartment, a wider messenger strap, and an additional strap—-the shorter shoulder strap from the Minerva Midi.  Another modification is the Arianna style buckle strap attachments on the sides.
> View attachment 4264693
> 
> The Minerva shoulder strap makes her a very comfortable shoulder carry bag. I love, LOVE this modification.
> 
> Here’s the wider messenger strap:
> View attachment 4264694
> 
> 
> I chose yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4264695
> 
> Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag. [emoji2]


Wowee, these all turned out incredible. Your color combos are spot on. The yellow lining complements the platinum pompei perfectly! The Penelope messengers are lovely!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out. Modifications are a top zipper closure, no middle compartment, a wider messenger strap, and an additional strap—-the shorter shoulder strap from the Minerva Midi.  Another modification is the Arianna style buckle strap attachments on the sides.
> View attachment 4264693
> 
> The Minerva shoulder strap makes her a very comfortable shoulder carry bag. I love, LOVE this modification.
> 
> Here’s the wider messenger strap:
> View attachment 4264694
> 
> 
> I chose yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4264695
> 
> Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag.





tenKrat said:


> Penelope in hot pink nappa, apple green lining, and light gold hardware:
> View attachment 4264701
> 
> View attachment 4264702



Beautiful selections - these all look just wonderful!!
That Angelica Messinger is really lovely - I have it on my 'maybe an encore' order list.  Perfect in that Pompei.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Off to work we go!


----------



## Creativelyswank

tenKrat said:


> The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out.
> 
> Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag.



 Absolutely gorgeous! I love the modifications you made!


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Wowee, these all turned out incredible. Your color combos are spot on. The yellow lining complements the platinum pompei perfectly! The Penelope messengers are lovely!


Thanks. The Penelope messengers are actually Penelopes, the larger pouches.


----------



## tenKrat

Creativelyswank said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! I love the modifications you made!


Thanks. Credit for the messenger strap/Arianna strap attachment modification really goes to @vink with her same bag in acid nappa.


----------



## tenKrat

lulu212121 said:


> I like them all! Very nice. I love the pops of color the lining gives! I can't wait to get my Platinum Pompei!!!


Which bag did you order?


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> More pics of the Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei. The hardware looks and feels chunkier and heavier than previous versions. I really, really like this hardware. Again, this is the light gunmetal hw.
> 
> I must also say that this platinum gold is not an in-your-face gold. It’s actually an elegant shade, IMO.
> View attachment 4264704
> 
> View attachment 4264705



I love how you order a short strap to go with it. Great idea! Make it even more versatile!


----------



## coach943

My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!

Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:




Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.


----------



## pdxhb

coach943 said:


> My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!
> 
> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614
> 
> 
> 
> Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4265613


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!
> 
> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614
> 
> 
> 
> Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4265613


Love them all. Just stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Thanks. The Penelope messengers are actually Penelopes, the larger pouches.


Oh, that's brilliant!!


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!
> 
> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614
> 
> 
> 
> Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4265613


Wow, these are hot! The fringe is such a creative touch!


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614


That is one edgy, supercool Minerva Midi!  Very, very nice.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> I love how you order a short strap to go with it. Great idea! Make it even more versatile!



And I love the MM name on the side.  Of course, you taught me about the short strap option already, but I totally love the thicker option too.  [emoji257][emoji259]


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Thanks. Credit for the messenger strap/Arianna strap attachment modification really goes to @vink with her same bag in acid nappa.



Vink’s bag in acid Nappa did me in.  I was being so disciplined in response to MM’s final sale, even though it broke my heart.  Then I saw her acid Nappa bag and had to have it.  Of course, I called her out on it in a playful way — and her response was priceless: “Allow me to be evil once in a while ...”


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> That is one edgy, supercool Minerva Midi!  Very, very nice.



Wow!  That bag has vibes — and it’s timeless.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out. Modifications are a top zipper closure, no middle compartment, a wider messenger strap, and an additional strap—-the shorter shoulder strap from the Minerva Midi.  Another modification is the Arianna style buckle strap attachments on the sides.
> View attachment 4264693
> 
> The Minerva shoulder strap makes her a very comfortable shoulder carry bag. I love, LOVE this modification.
> 
> Here’s the wider messenger strap:
> View attachment 4264694
> 
> 
> I chose yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4264695
> 
> Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag.





tenKrat said:


> Up next are Penelopes. I requested exterior D-rings and an additional adjustable long strap for each pouch.
> 
> Penelope in black cherry nappa, marine lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4264699
> 
> View attachment 4264700





tenKrat said:


> Penelope in hot pink nappa, apple green lining, and light gold hardware:
> View attachment 4264701
> 
> View attachment 4264702



Great bags and modifications, tenKrat!  Hopefully you can share mod shots of the Angelica messenger!  . I considered the modification you made to the Penelope's multiple times, but never followed through.  I now regret it.  They are the perfect size for a crossbody or shoulder bag.  How much did the modification cost?

Congrats again on all your goodies!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!
> 
> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614
> 
> 
> 
> Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4265613


Gorgeous haul!!!  . Your fringed midi Minerva is rockin'  .  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


WOW!!!!!
Gorgeous!!!!!! 
Enjoy these beauties. Also, what a sweet idea to get that keyring for your brother!!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> WOW!!!!!
> Gorgeous!!!!!! [emoji813]
> Enjoy these beauties. Also, what a sweet idea to get that keyring for your brother!!


Thank you!


----------



## lulu212121

I'd be a little bummed about the pockets, too. The Alexia midi is such a great looking bag! I ordered one in Platinum Glitter Pompei


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


OMG I am in love with all your bags. Love the colorblock Zhoe Legend. Also love the Alexia midi in beige nappa.  Enjoy they are fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

*NEW LEATHERS COMING.* 

I just received a list of new leathers all 20% off as they are in stock leathers. Enough for one bag first come first serve. The quote from Marco "these leathers will be great for mid-winter holiday season". They are gorgeous. I am resizing the photos and will post them shortly.


----------



## djfmn

NEW LEATHERS FROM MARCO. ENOUGH FOR ONE FULL SIZE BAG.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Great bags and modifications, tenKrat!  Hopefully you can share mod shots of the Angelica messenger!  . I considered the modification you made to the Penelope's multiple times, but never followed through.  I now regret it.  They are the perfect size for a crossbody or shoulder bag.  How much did the modification cost?
> 
> Congrats again on all your goodies!


Thanks!  
I can’t think off the top of my head what the exact cost was to add the long strap. Let me get back to you on that.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> NEW LEATHERS FROM MARCO. ENOUGH FOR ONE FULL SIZE BAG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266558
> View attachment 4266560
> View attachment 4266561
> View attachment 4266562
> View attachment 4266563


Oh Gawd No!!! I can’t take this, D! I can’t unsee these!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Oh Gawd No!!! I can’t take this, D! I can’t unsee these!


Nor can I and I like them a lot!!!


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I'd be a little bummed about the pockets, too. The Alexia midi is such a great looking bag! I ordered one in Platinum Glitter Pompei


Thank you!  Your Alexia will be lovely! Can't wait see your pictures when you get it.





djfmn said:


> OMG I am in love with all your bags. Love the colorblock Zhoe Legend. Also love the Alexia midi in beige nappa.  Enjoy they are fabulous.


Thank you,  dear djfmn!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


Your colorblocked Zhoe Legend is spectacular!  I love the cheery colors. She will be fun to wear.

Your Alexia Midi is pretty in beige as well.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Your colorblocked Zhoe Legend is spectacular!  I love the cheery colors. She will be fun to wear.
> 
> Your Alexia Midi is pretty in beige as well.


Thank you! I am plotting my first outing. What to wear so I can let it shine. [emoji848][emoji28]


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Thank you! I am plotting my first outing. What to wear so I can let it shine. [emoji848][emoji28]


Fun!  All black or all navy or all camel??


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Fun!  All black or all navy or all camel??


That sounds good! I was in such a rush today, I did not change bags. Zhoe would've been perfect with my all beige I'm wearing. Oh well. 
Hmmm, you just gave me an idea! Alexia will be gorgeous with a navy dress I've been wanting to wear. [emoji41]


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


Smashing Zhoe Legend!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Smashing Zhoe Legend!  [emoji3]


Thank you!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> NEW LEATHERS FROM MARCO. ENOUGH FOR ONE FULL SIZE BAG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266558
> View attachment 4266560
> View attachment 4266561
> View attachment 4266562
> View attachment 4266563


That fuchsia glitter suede is TDF!  Okay, so maybe I am going for final order #4.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> That fuchsia glitter suede is TDF!  Okay, so maybe I am going for final order #4.


I have to say I agree with you. The fuschia glitter suede is TDF[emoji6][emoji6][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


Excellent items and that tassel is all sorts of cool! What a complement to the Zhoe.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I have to say I agree with you. The fuschia glitter suede is TDF[emoji6][emoji6][emoji3][emoji3]



I am weak, weak I say!  No restraint whatsoever. I asked Marco to set aside the fuchsia glitter suede for me.  I was thinking a Penelope since there’s only enough for a SLG.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Excellent items and that tassel is all sorts of cool! What a complement to the Zhoe.


Thank you!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> NEW LEATHERS FROM MARCO. ENOUGH FOR ONE FULL SIZE BAG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266558
> View attachment 4266560
> View attachment 4266561
> View attachment 4266562
> View attachment 4266563



OMG! I Want a pair of boots in these leathers! Especially those suedes.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I considered the modification you made to the Penelope's multiple times, but never followed through.  I now regret it.  They are the perfect size for a crossbody or shoulder bag.  How much did the modification cost?


The D rings and additional adjustable long strap for the Penelope cost 20€.


----------



## FireflyBlues

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396



What a nice surprise!

That Zhoe is delightful! 

Although the Alexia isn’t a bag for me, every time I see one I simply admire it - something about the handle curve and the pocket curve are just so pleasing to the eye. It looks wonderful and I don’t even notice the bulge - I just attribute it to leather movement.


----------



## carterazo

FireflyBlues said:


> What a nice surprise!
> 
> That Zhoe is delightful!
> 
> Although the Alexia isn’t a bag for me, every time I see one I simply admire it - something about the handle curve and the pocket curve are just so pleasing to the eye. It looks wonderful and I don’t even notice the bulge - I just attribute it to leather movement.


Thank you very much! [emoji258]


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> What a nice surprise!
> 
> That Zhoe is delightful!
> 
> Although the Alexia isn’t a bag for me, every time I see one I simply admire it - something about the handle curve and the pocket curve are just so pleasing to the eye. It looks wonderful and I don’t even notice the bulge - I just attribute it to leather movement.


I also thought the same thing about the Alexia but love the style so much I broke down and ordered one a couple of weeks ago. A midi Alexia in caramel nappa. I kept looking at the unusual style and design and thought I would regret it if I did not get one. Also seeing @tenKrat modshots sold me on getting one.[emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also thought the same thing about the Alexia but love the style so much I broke down and ordered one a couple of weeks ago. A midi Alexia in caramel nappa. I kept looking at the unusual style and design and thought I would regret it if I did not get one. Also seeing @tenKrat modshots sold me on getting one.[emoji1]


Yours will be lovely! [emoji7] 
@tenKrat gives the best reviews. She's helped me make up my mind with her pictures, too. [emoji5]


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> *NEW LEATHERS COMING.*
> 
> I just received a list of new leathers all 20% off as they are in stock leathers. Enough for one bag first come first serve. The quote from Marco "these leathers will be great for mid-winter holiday season". They are gorgeous. I am resizing the photos and will post them shortly.





djfmn said:


> NEW LEATHERS FROM MARCO. ENOUGH FOR ONE FULL SIZE BAG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266558
> View attachment 4266560
> View attachment 4266561
> View attachment 4266562
> View attachment 4266563



Wow these are all stunning!!! If some money falls out of a tree somewhere on my path, floppy Juliet continues to call my name. Can you just imagine in that gunmetal?


----------



## bonniekir

Gosh how many gorgeous new bags out the! Will comment later [emoji4]
Right now a question what are the main differences between the Sienna a nd the Juliet..?
Anyone with both?


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> That is exactly why I asked Marco to make a midi Victoria. I love love love the style but I knew the full size was way too big for me. I prefer smaller bags. I can't wait to get my midi Victoria.


I've been away for a few weeks - is Marco still open for business as usual? I had not planned any more orders, but sadly my new Modenas are a little large on me. Don't know whether to just keep them or replace them with Midi Victorias. Has anybody received one? I'd be interested to see a mod shot. Also considering Angelicas with a top zip, no middle compartment, and Victoria handles (but no messenger strap).


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I've been away for a few weeks - is Marco still open for business as usual? I had not planned any more orders, but sadly my new Modenas are a little large on me. Don't know whether to just keep them or replace them with Midi Victorias. Has anybody received one? I'd be interested to see a mod shot. Also considering Angelicas with a top zip, no middle compartment, and Victoria handles (but no messenger strap).


I don't have my midi Victoria but it was the last bag I ordered. Someone said midi Victoria is about the same size as midi Selene or just slightly smaller. I think it will be the perfect size for me. I find midi Selene to be a great size.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I've been away for a few weeks - is Marco still open for business as usual? I had not planned any more orders, but sadly my new Modenas are a little large on me. Don't know whether to just keep them or replace them with Midi Victorias. Has anybody received one? I'd be interested to see a mod shot. Also considering Angelicas with a top zip, no middle compartment, and Victoria handles (but no messenger strap).


Yes at this time he is still open for business and taking orders. I recently posted the latest leather inventory list. As well as photos of special limited leathers. One lot were different kinds and one lot are metallics.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Wow these are all stunning!!! If some money falls out of a tree somewhere on my path, floppy Juliet continues to call my name. Can you just imagine in that gunmetal?


Gunmetal Juliet would be absolutely amazing.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Gosh how many gorgeous new bags out the! Will comment later [emoji4]
> Right now a question what are the main differences between the Sienna a nd the Juliet..?
> Anyone with both?


@bonniekir I don't know anyone with both bags but I think perhaps one of the Christine's has both.


----------



## Aminu

As I contemplate another bag, I wonder if someone can help me out with something... I love the texture of the pebbled leather and have a beautiful Divina Midi in china blue pebbled. However, I notice that it's not as stiff/structured looking as my other Divina Midi in gold laminato lamb - which is surely a thinner/softer leather, meaning it must have some backing? Has anyone had backing added to thin leathers (like Merinos) to give them more structure?

Also, does anyone have a pebbled Angelica? If so, I'd love to know how well it's held its shape. Basically, I don't like bags to crease or collapse, I prefer them to retain their structure (but without being too heavy, so vachetta is out). In any case, I realise I'm limited by current stock, just pondering out loud!


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> As I contemplate another bag, I wonder if someone can help me out with something... I love the texture of the pebbled leather and have a beautiful Divina Midi in china blue pebbled. However, I notice that it's not as stiff/structured looking as my other Divina Midi in gold laminato lamb - which is surely a thinner/softer leather, meaning it must have some backing? Has anyone had backing added to thin leathers (like Merinos) to give them more structure?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a pebbled Angelica? If so, I'd love to know how well it's held its shape. Basically, I don't like bags to crease or collapse, I prefer them to retain their structure (but without being too heavy, so vachetta is out). In any case, I realise I'm limited by current stock, just pondering out loud!


@Aminu I have a navy pebbled Angelica have had it for a little over a year. I do not think it has collapsed. I will take a photo to show you. I do stuff my bags with tissue paper and store them in their dust bags. Not sure if that makes a difference or not. I have always done that though. The weather is not that great for photos but I will take it out my closet and photograph it for you. One photo is with stuffing one is without stuffing. I am not sure if there is backing to the leather in this bag I would ask Marco but as you can see after more than a year it has not collapsed. If it does have backing which it might it is not a heavy bag at all. The second photo there is nothing at all in the bag it is completely empty.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Aminu said:


> As I contemplate another bag, I wonder if someone can help me out with something... I love the texture of the pebbled leather and have a beautiful Divina Midi in china blue pebbled. However, I notice that it's not as stiff/structured looking as my other Divina Midi in gold laminato lamb - which is surely a thinner/softer leather, meaning it must have some backing? Has anyone had backing added to thin leathers (like Merinos) to give them more structure?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a pebbled Angelica? If so, I'd love to know how well it's held its shape. Basically, I don't like bags to crease or collapse, I prefer them to retain their structure (but without being too heavy, so vachetta is out). In any case, I realise I'm limited by current stock, just pondering out loud!



I have had Marco use additional backing on Aura’s in merinos. I am not a fan of puddly, smooshy bags. While it is not as upright as Pompeii or flat calf, a bag in merinos with extra backing holds itself up well. I can’t comment on the additional weight, since heavyish bags don’t bother me.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> View attachment 4267489
> View attachment 4267490
> 
> @Aminu I have a navy pebbled Angelica have had it for a little over a year. I do not think it has collapsed. I will take a photo to show you. I do stuff my bags with tissue paper and store them in their dust bags. Not sure if that makes a difference or not. I have always done that though. The weather is not that great for photos but I will take it out my closet and photograph it for you. One photo is with stuffing one is without stuffing. I am not sure if there is backing to the leather in this bag I would ask Marco but as you can see after more than a year it has not collapsed. If it does have backing which it might it is not a heavy bag at all. The second photo there is nothing at all in the bag it is completely empty.



Thank you, it's very helpful to see photos of your lovely pebbled Angelica! It has clearly retained it's upright stature, with very little 'rippling' of the leather.



Sickgrl13 said:


> I have had Marco use additional backing on Aura’s in merinos. I am not a fan of puddly, smooshy bags. While it is not as upright as Pompeii or flat calf, a bag in merinos with extra backing holds itself up well. I can’t comment on the additional weight, since heavyish bags don’t bother me.  Hope this helps!



It's good to know that merinos with backing holds up well. My decision will obviously be based on what colours and leathers are available...


----------



## djfmn

@Aminu I just spoke to Marco and he says the pebbled Angelica will not lose its structure as he always puts backing into the leather. His words "Angelica can't lose structure impossible, we always use backing on that style". Hopefully that answers your questions about using pebbled for an Angelica. As I mentioned my Angelica is not heavy at all. I do not buy vachetta because I do not like heavy bags. Pebbled is hard wearing, light and one of my favorite MM leathers. I have at least 8 MM pebbled leather bags. Fortunately pebbled there is a ton of colors still available.


----------



## Aminu

@djfmn Thank you so much for that! I was just composing an email to Marco to that effect. I obviously had no idea which styles have backing, so it's very reassuring to know that about the Angelica. Yes, pebbled is lovely! I will check availability now...


----------



## Sickgrl13

Placed my order with Marco for a Penelope in the fuchsia glitter suede and I am hoping he can make a wrap bracelet out of the leftovers.  I count this as final order #3.5 as SLGs don't count as a full order.    I can't recall who posted this earlier, but it is true: Keeping MM bags going, 1 order at a time!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Placed my order with Marco for a Penelope in the fuchsia glitter suede and I am hoping he can make a wrap bracelet out of the leftovers.  I count this as final order #3.5 as SLGs don't count as a full order.    I can't recall who posted this earlier, but it is true: Keeping MM bags going, 1 order at a time!


Thank you so much for taking the fuchsia glitter suede. I was so tempted by that leather. Now to decide which metallic leather I should get!!!! That will be final order number 5!!!


----------



## mleleigh

I remember seeing a light gray pebbled (maybe pearl?) Angelica on the BST that was actually quite smooshy and had collapsed a bit. Just an FYI.


----------



## msd_bags

I remember that light grey pebbled.  Here’s a comparison shot of a Verona and a natural calf (stiff leather) Angelica.  I posted this here some time back.  I am a fan of structured bags and I must say I didn’t like Verona/pebbled on the Angelica.  Just my opinion.  I no longer have this Verona bag.


----------



## Aminu

@msd_bags That's a very useful comparison. Angelica in verona does looks a bit more 'squishy'. Would pebbled create the same effect I wonder. I love the texture of pebbled (and verona looks very similar) but I do not want slouching!!


----------



## msd_bags

Aminu said:


> @msd_bags That's a very useful comparison. Angelica in verona does looks a bit more 'squishy'. Would pebbled create the same effect I wonder. I love the texture of pebbled (and verona looks very similar) but I do not want slouching!!



I think pebbled leather would have the same ageing look as Verona.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> @msd_bags That's a very useful comparison. Angelica in verona does looks a bit more 'squishy'. Would pebbled create the same effect I wonder. I love the texture of pebbled (and verona looks very similar) but I do not want slouching!!


 @Aminu You can always request extra backing in a pebbled Angelica to prevent any slouching. My pebbled Angelica shows very little slouching and I looked up when I purchased it April 2017.  My navy blue pebbled Angelica has not slouched like the Verona pebbled Angelica. If I don't want any slouching I ask Marco to put in stiffer backing.


----------



## christinemliu

mleleigh said:


> I remember seeing a light gray pebbled (maybe pearl?) Angelica on the BST that was actually quite smooshy and had collapsed a bit. Just an FYI.


Just a note that if this is the same one being referred to (not my listing): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Massaccesi...296772?hash=item1eed8a83c4:g:MFsAAOSwX6dbntWu

then just wanting to note that this is the Rua Angelica, the bigger size. So I would guess since the Rua is wider, probably the regular size wouldn't be as affected as this one because it's smaller and less wide.


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> @msd_bags That's a very useful comparison. Angelica in verona does looks a bit more 'squishy'. Would pebbled create the same effect I wonder. I love the texture of pebbled (and verona looks very similar) but I do not want slouching!!


I think Nappa would be great for what you want. I have had a Daphne for almost two years now (one month to go) and it has no slouching.


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> Just a note that if this is the same one being referred to (not my listing): https://www.ebay.com/itm/Massaccesi...296772?hash=item1eed8a83c4:g:MFsAAOSwX6dbntWu
> 
> then just wanting to note that this is the Rua Angelica, the bigger size. So I would guess since the Rua is wider, probably the regular size wouldn't be as affected as this one because it's smaller and less wide.



It was a regular sized Angelica. I believe it belonged to @soramillay if memory serves.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> @bonniekir I don't know anyone with both bags but I think perhaps one of the Christine's has both.



Sorry, I only have the siena


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> @bonniekir I don't know anyone with both bags but I think perhaps one of the Christine's has both.


And sorry, I don't have both either. I will own a Juliet Midi... but no Siena yet.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I think Nappa would be great for what you want. I have had a Daphne for almost two years now (one month to go) and it has no slouching.



Glad to hear nappa has held up.  I actually had a Daphne in pebbled leather with extra backing.  But it was on the heavy side for me so I rehomed it not a long time after I got it.  No idea on how it has been later.  

In any case, I’m still interested in a Daphne, maybe in Pompei and with rolled handles. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Glad to hear nappa has held up.  I actually had a Daphne in pebbled leather with extra backing.  But it was on the heavy side for me so I rehomed it not a long time after I got it.  No idea on how it has been later.
> 
> In any case, I’m still interested in a Daphne, maybe in Pompei and with rolled handles. [emoji3]


Daphne would be great in pompei with rolled handles! I love the rolled handles in mine. [emoji41]


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> I think Nappa would be great for what you want. I have had a Daphne for almost two years now (one month to go) and it has no slouching.



I like Nappa too, for it's lightweight structure more than anything else, but the colour I want is no longer available...


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I like Nappa too, for it's lightweight structure more than anything else, but the colour I want is no longer available...


I find Pompeii is similar to nappa and there are lots of colors available. I think one of the ladies has an Angelica in amethyst Pompeii.


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> As I contemplate another bag, I wonder if someone can help me out with something... I love the texture of the pebbled leather and have a beautiful Divina Midi in china blue pebbled. However, I notice that it's not as stiff/structured looking as my other Divina Midi in gold laminato lamb - which is surely a thinner/softer leather, meaning it must have some backing? Has anyone had backing added to thin leathers (like Merinos) to give them more structure?
> 
> Also, does anyone have a pebbled Angelica? If so, I'd love to know how well it's held its shape. Basically, I don't like bags to crease or collapse, I prefer them to retain their structure (but without being too heavy, so vachetta is out). In any case, I realise I'm limited by current stock, just pondering out loud!



I have a Aegean Angelica and after using it heavily for a while, it loosen up and lost it shape a bit. It goes softer and not as rigid. I wouldn’t say it lost its shape, but I wouldn’t say it holds its shape either. But it still stand and no creasing and not floppy. Just softer.and I don’t think it’s heavy.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> The first of my final sale bags (order placed in September) are here. I cannot get over how gorgeous my Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei leather turned out. Modifications are a top zipper closure, no middle compartment, a wider messenger strap, and an additional strap—-the shorter shoulder strap from the Minerva Midi.  Another modification is the Arianna style buckle strap attachments on the sides.
> View attachment 4264693
> 
> The Minerva shoulder strap makes her a very comfortable shoulder carry bag. I love, LOVE this modification.
> 
> Here’s the wider messenger strap:
> View attachment 4264694
> 
> 
> I chose yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4264695
> 
> Pompei leather is the perfect leather for the Angelica Messenger. I much prefer this stiffer, yet soft and pliable leather, for this particular style. I am very pleased with this bag.


So beautiful!


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> My bags from my September order arrived today. I love them!
> 
> Fringed version of the Minerva Midi in black pebbled leather and light gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 4265614
> 
> 
> 
> Black Vacchetta Selene Zip with adjustable Soulmate handles and silver hardware, along with Flora in Fuchsia pebbled leather.
> View attachment 4265613


So pretty!  That fringe looks terrific.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I got a box from Italy too! (Again no notification of any kind. Lucky for me I was working from home that day.) Presenting colorblock Zhoe legend. Thank you, @Sickgrl13 for all the inspiration! (The edge is not as bright irl) This might be my favorite MM bag!  The colors are denim, flirt red and apple green with apple green lining.
> Also presenting Alexia midi in beige nappa. I love the style and size. I'm a little bummed that one of the pockets bulges. I think I can live with it, though. I also got a tassel for the Zhoe and a key ring in black vachetta for my brother.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4266391
> View attachment 4266392
> View attachment 4266394
> View attachment 4266396


That Zhoe Legend is amazing.  I hope I receive my Zhoe soon.


----------



## djfmn

@Aminu here is the Angelica in pompei I mentioned. I have a Little Tulipano in this leather and love the color and it is very light. It is amethyst pompei. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1435#post-32581539


----------



## djfmn

Here is my Little Tulipano in the same leather.


----------



## Aminu

@djfmn That is a STUNNING colour! Angelica and Tulipano look so good in Pompei!  I hadn't realised that Pompei was light, it always looks like it must be quite heavy due to it's sturdy nature. Nappa and Pompei are so smooth, I worry about scratches. I also wonder whether they look best in bright colours (and I'm going for dark brown...)


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> @djfmn That is a STUNNING colour! Angelica and Tulipano look so good in Pompei!  I hadn't realised that Pompei was light, it always looks like it must be quite heavy due to it's sturdy nature. Nappa and Pompei are so smooth, I worry about scratches. I also wonder whether they look best in bright colours (and I'm going for dark brown...)


@Aminu I have had an orange nappa Zhoe for 4 years and there are no scratches on it at all. If it scratches slightly I just rub it with my finger and it seems to clear it up. These are not deep scratches but I will take a photo of my orange Zhoe which I use all the time. It was the second bag I bought from MM when he first started producing his line at the end of 2014. The first 2 photos are the bag after 4 years of use. The bottom photo is the bag when I first bought it in 2014. I use this bag at least once a week and have done for 4 years. Do I look after my bags - yes I do. I store them after I have used them in their dust bag and I stuff it with tissue paper. Every 4 to 6 months I try to clean and moisturize it - sometimes I only do it once a year.


----------



## Aminu

OMG! That exact bag is on my wish list!  (if Marco is still in business next year...) What lining did you choose?
Great to hear that nappa is so hardwearing. It is definitely my preferred leather for bright colours. But for now, I must focus on a replacement for my new Modena in dark brown nappa, which is sadly too big for me (the height in cm on the website is wrong, so I wasn't expecting it to be quite so tall!) I'm thinking a modified Angelica in dark brown pebbled, as there's no more dark brown nappa. (Unless the dark brown deerskin is still available - I've just emailed Marco to check.)


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> @djfmn That is a STUNNING colour! Angelica and Tulipano look so good in Pompei!  I hadn't realised that Pompei was light, it always looks like it must be quite heavy due to it's sturdy nature. Nappa and Pompei are so smooth, I worry about scratches. I also wonder whether they look best in bright colours (and I'm going for dark brown...)


@Aminu I just bought this from Clu it is a burgundy pompei Midi Alexia it might give you an idea of what a dark color looks like in Pompei.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @Aminu I just bought this from Clu it is a burgundy pompei Midi Alexia it might give you an idea of what a dark color looks like in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268291


This is stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> That Zhoe Legend is amazing.  I hope I receive my Zhoe soon.


Thank you! Fingers crossed for you, e!


----------



## djfmn

@Aminu  have you looked at the Brownrose nappa. It is a leather I have wanted for ages. It is such a stunning color brown. I love it. Let me see if I can find you a bag in brownrose nappa. Here is a photo of a brown rose nappa Aura. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1038#post-31785924


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> @Aminu  have you looked at the Brownrose nappa. It is a leather I have wanted for ages. It is such a stunning color brown. I love it. Let me see if I can find you a bag in brownrose nappa. Here is a photo of a brown rose nappa Aura. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1038#post-31785924



Brownrose is such a lovely subtle tone, but it's not for me - I follow the Dressing Your Truth style system and as a Type 1, I only wear tints! No black or grey. And my version of brown is a 'clean' dark chocolate. This is why finding MM handbags has been such a godsend, as I can select 'my' colours!


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Brownrose is such a lovely subtle tone, but it's not for me - I follow the Dressing Your Truth style system and as a Type 1, I only wear tints! No black or grey. And my version of brown is a 'clean' dark chocolate. This is why finding MM handbags has been such a godsend, as I can select 'my' colours!


@Aminu I took the Dressing your Truth Style and I am a type 3. I was surprised that I am pretty accurate at picking the right colors for my type even before I knew about it. 95% of the colors I pick are correct for that type even my handbags. Wow so interesting!!!


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> @Aminu I took the Dressing your Truth Style and I am a type 3. I was surprised that I am pretty accurate at picking the right colors for my type even before I knew about it. 95% of the colors I pick are correct for that type even my handbags. Wow so interesting!!!



Wow that's amazing! You have a great style sixth sense! It can be so easy to be swayed by trends, it's wonderful to have an innate understanding of what really suits you. I think that's what's so fantastic about MM bags and being able to customise them to suit our unique preferences.

I've noticed that Marco offers a lot of rich T3 shades, lucky for you! I was very fortunate that he sourced me a bright gold lamb leather for my Divina Midi that suits my T1 metal. (T3 metals are dark gold, copper, bronze). I highly recommend purchasing the Style Kits and joining the DYT Type 3 Facebook group - so much amazing content. And you could share your amazing MM collection with a whole new audience! I've already introduced all the T1 ladies to MM through reveals of my recent orders


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> @Aminu I just bought this from Clu it is a burgundy pompei Midi Alexia it might give you an idea of what a dark color looks like in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268291


 So pretty! If you find you no longer need it, let me know!!!


----------



## lulu212121

Is anyone receiving shipping notifications?


----------



## Rikireads

Not yet for me. Order was placed the last week in September. Excitedly waiting. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> OMG! That exact bag is on my wish list!  (if Marco is still in business next year...) What lining did you choose?
> Great to hear that nappa is so hardwearing. It is definitely my preferred leather for bright colours. But for now, I must focus on a replacement for my new Modena in dark brown nappa, which is sadly too big for me (the height in cm on the website is wrong, so I wasn't expecting it to be quite so tall!) I'm thinking a modified Angelica in dark brown pebbled, as there's no more dark brown nappa. (Unless the dark brown deerskin is still available - I've just emailed Marco to check.)


@Aminu I chose light grey lining with gold HW. for my orange nappa Zhoe. I bought this bag four years ago and at that time did not upgrade the lining. I am fine with the light grey lining but if I was going to get this bag now I would definitely get a fun lining as well. I love love love the orange nappa it has been the perfect bag. It was my first bag that I bought that was not a dark leather. Previously I had bought black and dark brown and much darker colors. Then I decided to get a brighter colored leather bag and I did not realise just how much use I would get out of an orange bag. Someone on this forum said to me "Orange is the new black" and they were so right about that. I wear it with lots of different colors. I always have ladies ask me where I got the bag it is a fun bag for sure.


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> I like Nappa too, for it's lightweight structure more than anything else, but the colour I want is no longer available...


If you don't mind paying full price, I think it was mentioned that Marco could get some of the leathers that are out of stock. It's possible there might be a bag order minimum, but anyway, just suggesting you could always ask...npt enabling or anything haha...


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> So pretty! If you find you no longer need it, let me know!!!


I will but I don't think I will let this one go.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Is anyone receiving shipping notifications?


Not I. I have received two boxes without any notification.


----------



## carterazo

Carried her this weekend. She looked fab with my navy blue dress. Also showing her pretty interior. She doesn't fit a lot, but I don't carry much. [emoji4]


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> @Aminu I just bought this from Clu it is a burgundy pompei Midi Alexia it might give you an idea of what a dark color looks like in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268291


I want this bag so much. I torn between Tan and a dark color. Thanks for the picture.



carterazo said:


> Carried her this weekend. She looked fab with my navy blue dress. Also showing her pretty interior. She doesn't fit a lot, but I don't carry much. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268592
> View attachment 4268593
> View attachment 4268594


I love the shape and details of this bag. It looks great in the light color too.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I want this bag so much. I torn between Tan and a dark color. Thanks for the picture.
> 
> 
> I love the shape and details of this bag. It looks great in the light color too.


I highly recommend it! It's so classy!


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I want this bag so much. I torn between Tan and a dark color. Thanks for the picture.
> 
> 
> I love the shape and details of this bag. It looks great in the light color too.


I was also torn between a light leather and a dark leather in the midi Alexia. Guess what I got both. I recently ordered one from MM in caramel nappa. I wanted tan but there was none left so I selected caramel with Marco's help. I believe that there is tan Pompei available now but when I ordered it was not available. So I now have the dark burgundy Pompei midi Alexia and the light caramel midi Alexia.[emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Not I. I have received two boxes without any notification.


Did you have to sign for them? My last package from Marco I think I had to sign.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Carried her this weekend. She looked fab with my navy blue dress. Also showing her pretty interior. She doesn't fit a lot, but I don't carry much. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4268592
> View attachment 4268593
> View attachment 4268594


Love this so much!
The lining coloand your tea rose are perfect together. 

Everyone’s Alexias are making me think....


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Did you have to sign for them? My last package from Marco I think I had to sign.


Yes, I had to sign for both of them. Luckily, I was working from home.


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Love this so much!
> The lining coloand your tea rose are perfect together.
> 
> Everyone’s Alexias are making me think....


Thank you! I highly recommend this style. If you love to hand carry a bag, this is perfect. (I did not attach the long strap for crossbody.) I love this style almost as much as Zhoe. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

Glad to hear that we will have to sign for them.  I had let Marco know I was moving and by the time my bag was ready, it could be shipped to the new address.  At least it is just across the street but they will focus on the address not the name.  What method of delivery is used in the US?  DHL, UPS, FedEx?  This way I can maybe get a heads up managing the delivery from online.


----------



## carterazo

USPS


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Thank you! I highly recommend this style. If you love to hand carry a bag, this is perfect. (I did not attach the long strap for crossbody.) I love this style almost as much as Zhoe. [emoji7] [emoji7]


Glad some of my phone typing/typos were intelligible. That's what I get for double-tasking.
I do hand carry with a cross body option fairly well. Good food for thought!


----------



## coach943

Bagmedic said:


> Glad to hear that we will have to sign for them.  I had let Marco know I was moving and by the time my bag was ready, it could be shipped to the new address.  At least it is just across the street but they will focus on the address not the name.  What method of delivery is used in the US?  DHL, UPS, FedEx?  This way I can maybe get a heads up managing the delivery from online.


I didn't get any tracking notifications, but the package showed up in my USPS Informed Delivery list of packages. (I think someone else said theirs didn't show up in Informed Delivery, so it may or may not show up.)


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I didn't get any tracking notifications, but the package showed up in my USPS Informed Delivery list of packages. (I think someone else said theirs didn't show up in Informed Delivery, so it may or may not show up.)


I didn't know about this usps service.  Thanks for this info!  I have enrolled.


----------



## Aminu

FYI, the dark brown deerskin is still available! I was contemplating whether or not to use that or pebbled for my Angelica. Marco said "If we'll use dark brown pebbled, total weight of the bag will be less than if we'd use dark brown deerskin (it's available in case). That would be the only difference. Both versions would be great, pebbled would be very elegant and deerskin would be very aggressive".

So I've decided to go with pebbled, as elegant and lighter weight suit me better. I love the texture of the deerskin, it will create a very characterful, edgy bag for the right person.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

mud verona today!


----------



## TotinScience

Is MM now kind of like the Laurel Dasso of Italy - ie a limited operation of amazing made to order handbags with a looooong waitlist ? I haven't been here in awhile, hope everyone is doing well


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

TotinScience said:


> Is MM now kind of like the Laurel Dasso of Italy - ie a limited operation of amazing made to order handbags with a looooong waitlist ? I haven't been here in awhile, hope everyone is doing well



I think you hit the nail on the head! 
I am over the moon with my latest Laurel Dasso bags by the way, just got them a week or so ago: 



I'm becoming quite the rainbow hardware junkie.


----------



## djfmn

Here is an update on the special leather inventory and what is still available. I asked Marco to send me an updated list. The qty is pretty self explanatory. Any questions let me know. I thought the gunmetal and pewter was already taken looks like there is enough for a bag in each of those colors. If anyone needs me to repost the photos of the actual leathers let me know. I posted one lot last week and the other about 2 weeks ago



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Is MM now kind of like the Laurel Dasso of Italy - ie a limited operation of amazing made to order handbags with a looooong waitlist ? I haven't been here in awhile, hope everyone is doing well


I know Marco is a 3rd generation handbag maker using Italian craftsmanship to make his bags. I think his bags are a classic and timeless kind of design with leathers from some very old established tanneries in Italy.  I am not sure about Laurel Dasso how long she has been around as I am not that familiar with her bags.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> Here is an update on the special leather inventory and what is still available. I asked Marco to send me an updated list. The qty is pretty self explanatory. Any questions let me know. I thought the gunmetal and pewter was already taken looks like there is enough for a bag in each of those colors. If anyone needs me to repost the photos of the actual leathers let me know. I posted one lot last week and the other about 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 4270115
> View attachment 4270116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Interesting, I am the one who ordered both the leopard hair calf and glitter fuchsia but they are still on the list.  Maybe Marco had more left than he thought?  If so, someone please join me in leopard and glitter fabulousness!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> Interesting, I am the one who ordered both the leopard hair calf and glitter fuchsia but they are still on the list.  Maybe Marco had more left than he thought?  If so, someone please join me in leopard and glitter fabulousness!


Did you combine the two leathers? That's the kind of colorblocking I'm all about, insane but awesome!!


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> FYI, the dark brown deerskin is still available! I was contemplating whether or not to use that or pebbled for my Angelica. Marco said "If we'll use dark brown pebbled, total weight of the bag will be less than if we'd use dark brown deerskin (it's available in case). That would be the only difference. Both versions would be great, pebbled would be very elegant and deerskin would be very aggressive".
> 
> So I've decided to go with pebbled, as elegant and lighter weight suit me better. I love the texture of the deerskin, it will create a very characterful, edgy bag for the right person.



Your message is very bad for me.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Interesting, I am the one who ordered both the leopard hair calf and glitter fuchsia but they are still on the list.  Maybe Marco had more left than he thought?  If so, someone please join me in leopard and glitter fabulousness!


I asked Marco for clarification. Perhaps the colors mean something.


----------



## Sickgrl13

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Did you combine the two leathers? That's the kind of colorblocking I'm all about, insane but awesome!!


LOL.  No two separate bags.  A Diva in the leopard and a Penelope in the glitter fuchsia.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Here is an update on the special leather inventory and what is still available. I asked Marco to send me an updated list. The qty is pretty self explanatory. Any questions let me know. I thought the gunmetal and pewter was already taken looks like there is enough for a bag in each of those colors. If anyone needs me to repost the photos of the actual leathers let me know. I posted one lot last week and the other about 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 4270115
> View attachment 4270116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I don’t think I’ve seen the raspberry goat suede before. Would you mind posting the swatch?


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I don’t think I’ve seen the raspberry goat suede before. Would you mind posting the swatch?


Here the raspberry goat is.


----------



## christinemliu

Sickgrl13 said:


> Interesting, I am the one who ordered both the leopard hair calf and glitter fuchsia but they are still on the list.  Maybe Marco had more left than he thought?  If so, someone please join me in leopard and glitter fabulousness!


Yes, I am wondering too, because I thought a lucky someone already claimed the Prussian blue...


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I am wondering too, because I thought a lucky someone already claimed the Prussian blue...


I am checking with Marco perhaps the red print means it is not available.


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I am wondering too, because I thought a lucky someone already claimed the Prussian blue...


Yep I ordered a bag in prussian blue! Seeing the list I assumed red means it’s not available anymore..


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Here the raspberry goat is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270378



Thanks!


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I know Marco is a 3rd generation handbag maker using Italian craftsmanship to make his bags. I think his bags are a classic and timeless kind of design with leathers from some very old established tanneries in Italy.  I am not sure about Laurel Dasso how long she has been around as I am not that familiar with her bags.


I mean more in terms of how the workshop operates these days


----------



## leechiyong

.


----------



## djfmn

FYI MARCO SAID HE FORGOT TO TELL ME ALL THE LEATHERS IN RED ARE TAKEN.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Yep I ordered a bag in prussian blue! Seeing the list I assumed red means it’s not available anymore..


Anything in red means it is no longer available.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Here is an update on the special leather inventory and what is still available. I asked Marco to send me an updated list. The qty is pretty self explanatory. Any questions let me know. I thought the gunmetal and pewter was already taken looks like there is enough for a bag in each of those colors. If anyone needs me to repost the photos of the actual leathers let me know. I posted one lot last week and the other about 2 weeks ago
> View attachment 4270115
> View attachment 4270116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ANYTHING IN RED MEANS IT IS NO LONGER AVAILABLE.


----------



## fashionista1984

So, is MM out of business or not? He keeps finding new leathers while some are still waiting on bags ordered in October. Djfmn are you the new Colette? Do you know the answers to these questions?


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> So, is MM out of business or not? He keeps finding new leathers while some are still waiting on bags ordered in October. Djfmn are you the new Colette? Do you know the answers to these questions?


I am not the new Colette. Whenever I get a list of the leathers I post them for everyone else to see. Previously I did not post them because Colette was doing that. Because there is no one doing that I decided instead of everyone sending emails asking about available leathers I would make it easier for all of us to get the information. I do not work for Marco I am just a customer like everyone else is who happens to really like his bags. I would like to see him remain in business that is the only reason I'm doing this so that I can keep buying his bags.
At this point in time he is still in business. Going forward I don't know what he is planning to do.


----------



## orchidmyst

First time posting here
Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures

Selene in Green Venezia




Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
(It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)



Juliet in Indigo Nappa



Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)



Aura in Taupe Venezia


----------



## Devyn Danielle

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4270836
> 
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270839
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270840
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270841
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270842


Can’t see your pics.


----------



## orchidmyst

Devyn Danielle said:


> Can’t see your pics.


I fixed the attachment links and posted on the reference thread too


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


Ooooh you did fabulous! What a great haul! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Do you have a favorite? Which one will you carry first? I bet the Zhoe in the amethyst is to die for! Congratulations! [emoji176]


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Ooooh you did fabulous! What a great haul! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Do you have a favorite? Which one will you carry first? Congratulations! [emoji176]


My fav is the Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei. That is the one I used first.
Anyone who is still thinking about whether to get the Amethyst Pompei must get it!
The color is so beautiful, my picture couldn't capture the true vibrance, sorry!


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> My fav is the Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei. That is the one I used first.
> Anyone who is still thinking about whether to get the Amethyst Pompei must get it!
> The color is so beautiful, my picture couldn't capture the true vibrance, sorry!


That is my favorite of your lot too! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] . I will forever regret getting a little tulipano in that color instead of the Zhoe. I was going by a tiny swatch and wasn't sure. I looove my little Tulipano in that color, but Zhoe would have been a special treat. Oh well, that's what I get for being afraid of color. (Me afraid of color? That's so crazy!)  I  will live vicariously through you! Please post more pics of your Zhoe when you can. We live mod shots too. [emoji41] [emoji259]


----------



## BittyMonkey

Any chance you could take an inside shot of the Juliet?


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> Any chance you could take an inside shot of the Juliet?


Sure I can do that but I put on leather protector today and it needs to dry, so tomorrow should be fine. The Juliet is a new style for me too, I will try to take pictures with my usual things in.


----------



## BittyMonkey

For those of you wondering about shipping:
Marco uses an Italian service with USPS taking over in the States. He is not happy with the speed or inability to track. However, given the financial challenges currently this is all that is available, unless people are willing to spend extra for shipping through another service. He considers it important to provide 'free shipping.' So USPS is the only thing that fits the bill, so to speak. Sometimes the Postal Service just lets the box sit in the warehouse before they get around to it. The only thing you can do here is sign up for Informed Delivery.

If you are willing to pay extra for shipping in order to have a tracking number and some semblance of accountability, maybe you can tell Marco you are willing to pay. It likely will range between 30-80 Euros depending on how much you are ordering.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> Sure I can do that but I put on leather protector today and it needs to dry, so tomorrow should be fine. The Juliet is a new style for me too, I will try to take pictures with my usual things in.


I love that bag and the color. Hmmmm


----------



## bellebellebelle19

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


So much Venezia; I'm in love!!!


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


Oh swoon!! All the color and such variety of styles. I personally love the Juliet and the Aura. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I am not the new Colette. Whenever I get a list of the leathers I post them for everyone else to see. Previously I did not post them because Colette was doing that. Because there is no one doing that I decided instead of everyone sending emails asking about available leathers I would make it easier for all of us to get the information. I do not work for Marco I am just a customer like everyone else is who happens to really like his bags. I would like to see him remain in business that is the only reason I'm doing this so that I can keep buying his bags.
> At this point in time he is still in business. Going forward I don't know what he is planning to do.



And we so thank you for your efforts...  oh geez raspberry goat!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Making a list checking it twice [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


OMG what a gorgeous load of bags. I love them all. I like the green Venezia especially in the style you chose. It looks amazing. Whats not to like about a pink bag. I have never seen a pink bag that I did not fall in love with. I love your Juliet such a classy looking bag. I can't wait to get my midi Juliet in cobalt blue lamb. I have a Little Tulipano in Amethyst Pompei I love the leather and each time I use my bag in this leather ladies ask me about it. I know you will get lots of use out of these gorgeous bags. Enjoy.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> FYI MARCO SAID HE FORGOT TO TELL ME ALL THE LEATHERS IN RED ARE TAKEN.



Ok... I don’t know whether I should be sad or happy. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## vink

fashionista1984 said:


> So, is MM out of business or not? He keeps finding new leathers while some are still waiting on bags ordered in October. Djfmn are you the new Colette? Do you know the answers to these questions?



I think he’s still trying to clear out the orders. He still have half of my order that I already send him for my final decision and he still has to bill me. 

Judging from the amount of leather he now offers like one bag for a piece of leather, I think perhaps these are sample leathers that he keeps in his storage and now it’s a chance to clear them out.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Oh swoon!! All the color and such variety of styles. I personally love the Juliet and the Aura. Thanks for sharing!



Those are my choices, too!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> That is my favorite of your lot too! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] . I will forever regret getting a little tulipano in that color instead of the Zhoe. I was going by a tiny swatch and wasn't sure. I looove my little Tulipano in that color, but Zhoe would have been a special treat. Oh well, that's what I get for being afraid of color. (Me afraid of color? That's so crazy!)  I  will live vicariously through you! Please post more pics of your Zhoe when you can. We live mod shots too. [emoji41] [emoji259]


You and me I also second guessed getting a Little Tulipano vs a Zhoe but went with the Little Tulipano in amethyst. I do not regret getting a Little Tulipano. I love love the style and as you know I love color.


----------



## vink

Someone please take the dark brown deer skin! Or I’ll be in deep deep deep trouble! 

And that lucky lady who got the raspberry goat suede, please show your bag once you get yours! I really really need to live vicariously through you!


----------



## carterazo

Carried Little Miss M today.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Carried Little Miss M today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4271634


Such a classy bag. I always loved this style but thought the straps looked uncomfortable. With your change of handles/straps it is perfect.


----------



## SEWDimples

BittyMonkey said:


> For those of you wondering about shipping:
> Marco uses an Italian service with USPS taking over in the States. He is not happy with the speed or inability to track. However, given the financial challenges currently this is all that is available, unless people are willing to spend extra for shipping through another service. He considers it important to provide 'free shipping.' So USPS is the only thing that fits the bill, so to speak. Sometimes the Postal Service just lets the box sit in the warehouse before they get around to it. The only thing you can do here is sign up for Informed Delivery.
> 
> If you are willing to pay extra for shipping in order to have a tracking number and some semblance of accountability, maybe you can tell Marco you are willing to pay. It likely will range between 30-80 Euros depending on how much you are ordering.


Thanks for this info. My bags were shipped today and I asked Marco for a tracking number. I will sign up for Informed Delivery.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Such a classy bag. I always loved this style but thought the straps looked uncomfortable. With your change of handles/straps it is perfect.


Thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> Someone please take the dark brown deer skin! Or I’ll be in deep deep deep trouble!
> 
> And that lucky lady who got the raspberry goat suede, please show your bag once you get yours! I really really need to live vicariously through you!


I keep thinking about that leather!!!
I have a deerskin bag from another maker and absolutely love it.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I keep thinking about that leather!!!
> I have a deerskin bag from another maker and absolutely love it.



It’s the type of leather I want to try for a long long time, but it’s never the right time. Maybe I’ll sit over it and see. Maybe I’ll cave. Arg! I think I already have too many brown bags. [emoji37][emoji37][emoji37]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My order I paid for mid/October is still waiting in que, so I made a change. One if the items was a blue Verona Penelope midi. I changed that to a hairy leopard Penelope with red lining, added d-rings and a strap. I. Am. So. Excited!!!!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I keep thinking about that leather!!!
> I have a deerskin bag from another maker and absolutely love it.


Normally deer skin costs significantly more than other leathers. I know someone bought a BE deerskin bag when Marco was still making bags for them and the price was  an additional 30 to 40%. He has been really nice about the pricing of the deerskin which includes the 20% off.


----------



## djfmn

*New Verona Leathers.*

Marco sent me a message letting me know about the possibility of some gorgeous new Verona leathers from the tannery.

Please let me know if there is interest in some new Verona leathers.
He is going to take some photos and email them to me. I will post them to see what interest and what colors everyone likes.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> *New Verona Leathers.*
> 
> Marco sent me a message letting me know about the possibility of some gorgeous new Verona leathers from the tannery.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in some new Verona leathers.
> He is going to take some photos and email them to me. I will post them to see what interest and what colors everyone likes.


Do you know if they would be at 20% off?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Devyn Danielle said:


> My order I paid for mid/October is still waiting in que, so I made a change. One if the items was a blue Verona Penelope midi. I changed that to a hairy leopard Penelope with red lining, added d-rings and a strap. I. Am. So. Excited!!!!


This is also what I asked Marco to do for my Penelope midi in gold python lux if there’s leftover enough to make a strap! Super excited too!


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> *New Verona Leathers.*
> 
> Marco sent me a message letting me know about the possibility of some gorgeous new Verona leathers from the tannery.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in some new Verona leathers.
> He is going to take some photos and email them to me. I will post them to see what interest and what colors everyone likes.


Would you say Verona is something in between pebbled and merinos?


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> My order I paid for mid/October is still waiting in que, so I made a change. One if the items was a blue Verona Penelope midi. I changed that to a hairy leopard Penelope with red lining, added d-rings and a strap. I. Am. So. Excited!!!![emoji813]


Whoa. That will be a show stopper for sure!!!


----------



## eleanors36

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> 
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


Just beautiful.  His colors are amazing.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Do you know if they would be at 20% off?


No they would not be at 20% off because they are new leathers from the tannery so they are not instock leathers. I believe he will give the free upgrade of HW and/or lining.


----------



## djfmn

OMG I just got the photos of the new Verona leathers. Mud, bluette, Bordeaux and fuschia are my favorite. Will resize and post them shortly.


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Would you say Verona is something in between pebbled and merinos?


@yellow_tulip this is the response I got from Marco to your question. " Surface is closer to Pebbled but it is lighter than Pebbled. Merinos is thinner and lighter than Verona.". Hope that answers your question.


----------



## djfmn

Marco said if you are interested in any of the Verona leathers to let him know by End of Day - Monday Dec 10th. After that these leathers cannot be guaranteed. 
These leathers are NOT 20% off. They do qualify for free HW and lining upgrade.

1) MUD VERONA


----------



## djfmn

2) BLUETTE VERONA


----------



## djfmn

3) BORDEAUX VERONA


----------



## djfmn

4) FUSCHIA VERONA


----------



## djfmn

5) BROWN VERONA


----------



## djfmn

6) OLIVE GREEN
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 VERONA


----------



## djfmn

7) DARK TAUPE VERONA


----------



## djfmn

8) SALMON VERONA


----------



## Rikireads

This beauty just arrived without shipping notification! Oh happy day!!!


----------



## lulu212121

Rikireads said:


> This beauty just arrived without shipping notification! Oh happy day!!!


Well done! Looks yummy!


----------



## Rikireads

lulu212121 said:


> Well done! Looks yummy!



Thank you! [emoji1494]


----------



## Bagmedic

Rikireads said:


> This beauty just arrived without shipping notification! Oh happy day!!!


What leather is this?  It looks lovely!


----------



## eleanors36

I received my Zhoe Legends today! Will try to post some photos tomorrow. I received an email from the Italian postal service that they had been delivered to the address I provided (not my home). So excited!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Rikireads said:


> This beauty just arrived without shipping notification! Oh happy day!!!


Wow, gorgeous! What leather?


----------



## Rikireads

Bagmedic said:


> What leather is this?  It looks lovely!



Leather listed as dark blue Nabuk calf . Thank you!


----------



## Rikireads

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, gorgeous! What leather?



The leather is listed as dark blue Nabuk calf .  Thank you!


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> @yellow_tulip this is the response I got from Marco to your question. " Surface is closer to Pebbled but it is lighter than Pebbled. Merinos is thinner and lighter than Verona.". Hope that answers your question.


Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

Rikireads said:


> Leather listed as dark blue Nabuk calf . Thank you!


Must be so soft! Very lovely. Is that red or pink interior? The contrast is nice!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> *New Verona Leathers.*
> 
> Marco sent me a message letting me know about the possibility of some gorgeous new Verona leathers from the tannery.
> 
> Please let me know if there is interest in some new Verona leathers.
> He is going to take some photos and email them to me. I will post them to see what interest and what colors everyone likes.



Arg! I have commitments, you know? And I just can’t keep changing or adding to my orders. You’re a very very bad influence. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Arg! I have commitments, you know? And I just can’t keep changing or adding to my orders. You’re a very very bad influence. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Hmm I shouldn't either but I love the mud, bluette and fuschia but definitely the mud[emoji3][emoji3][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## pdxhb

orchidmyst said:


> First time posting here
> Got the first of my 'final' order yesterday and hope I can help others with my pictures
> 
> Selene in Green Venezia
> View attachment 4270844
> 
> View attachment 4270845
> 
> Selene Midi in Lively Pink Pebbled
> (It looks more like a muted version of neon red instead of pink)
> View attachment 4270846
> 
> I keep coming back to your photos - these are all so gorgeous! Wear them in good health and enjoy!!
> Juliet in Indigo Nappa
> View attachment 4270847
> 
> 
> Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei (with short strap shown here)
> View attachment 4270848
> 
> 
> Aura in Taupe Venezia
> View attachment 4270849


----------



## msd_bags

I love the fuchsia Verona!


----------



## pdxhb

Huh - my internet connection is *really* bonkers this eve! 
I intended to post about how much I am gushing over @orchidmyst's gorgeous new bags!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> Someone please take the dark brown deer skin! Or I’ll be in deep deep deep trouble!
> 
> And that lucky lady who got the raspberry goat suede, please show your bag once you get yours! I really really need to live vicariously through you!



I got the raspberry suede. There were only four small pieces left in two shades . But Marco will put them together so it will become a lovely Poebe.
We are down to his last leathers, so the ones I consider a bit unusual, I try to figure out what is possible..


----------



## eleanors36

My second shipment from Marco.
Hera in dark green vachetta. 
Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
I am in love!


----------



## djfmn

So which one do I get I cannot make up my mind on Verona if I should get mud, bluette, dark taupe, olive or fuschia. I am in love with the fuschia but I cannot get another pink or blue bag. Oh and I also like the bordeaux. I am leaning towards the mud or olive. I love the mud but green is one of my favorite colors. Then I have to decide which bag and I am thinking a midi Juliet.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> My second shipment from Marco.
> Hera in dark green vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
> I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273131
> View attachment 4273132
> View attachment 4273133
> View attachment 4273135
> View attachment 4273136


These are stunning. I love the Hera it is amazing in that green leather. I also am in love with the color block Zhoe. It is gorgeous. What great bags. Enjoy!!!


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> These are stunning. I love the Hera it is amazing in that green leather. I also am in love with the color block Zhoe. It is gorgeous. What great bags. Enjoy!!!


I am so glad I started reading this thread about a year ago.  Of course, if I had ordered then, I wouldn't have so many coming in at once!  MM's bags are made so well that I know I'm going to get rid of about 5-7 other bags I have (mostly Coach but a couple others as well).  Thanks to all for the information and help!


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I am so glad I started reading this thread about a year ago.  Of course, if I had ordered then, I wouldn't have so many coming in at once!  MM's bags are made so well that I know I'm going to get rid of about 5-7 other bags I have (mostly Coach but a couple others as well).  Thanks to all for the information and help!


I did exactly what you are doing. I got rid of all my other brands and went solely with MM bags. I found his quality was amazing and the leathers gorgeous. Also I could customize to my liking at an incredibly low price point. I love his leathers and the styles are really nice. Timeless, well made but with the different leathers they are also incredibly stylish. Your color blocked Zhoe is a great example of a classic bag but it has such pzazz. (Not sure if I spelled that correctly!!). I am in love with that bag.


----------



## lulu212121

eleanors36 said:


> My second shipment from Marco.
> Hera in dark green vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
> I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273131
> View attachment 4273132
> View attachment 4273133
> View attachment 4273135
> View attachment 4273136


Your Hera is gorgeous! Not that the Zhoes aren't, but that Hera really stands out! Eye-catching!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my gosh I should just stop logging in... I keep getting more and better ideas.


----------



## eleanors36

lulu212121 said:


> Your Hera is gorgeous! Not that the Zhoes aren't, but that Hera really stands out! Eye-catching!


I love it too!  So many people talked about vachetta leather here, so I had to try it!  Glad I listened to them.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I love it too!  So many people talked about vachetta leather here, so I had to try it!  Glad I listened to them.


Quick question about the Hera and the weight of the vachetta. I have always stayed away from vachetta because of the weight. Is it heavy or not?


----------



## eleanors36

I haven't used it yet or put anything in it.  I put it on my shoulder, and it didn't seem heavy. It wasn't as heavy empty as my Coach Rogue if you're familiar with those.  I've always thought they were heavy bags.


----------



## christinemliu

eleanors36 said:


> I am so glad I started reading this thread about a year ago.  Of course, if I had ordered then, I wouldn't have so many coming in at once!  MM's bags are made so well that I know I'm going to get rid of about 5-7 other bags I have (mostly Coach but a couple others as well).  Thanks to all for the information and help!


Wow, I haven't seen a picture of a Hera in a long time, beautiful! Thank you for sharing! It's funny you both mention getting rid of Coach, because I just sold a Coach bag and a wristlet that just are not getting used because I am reaching for other bags, mainly MMs!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> So which one do I get I cannot make up my mind on Verona if I should get mud, bluette, dark taupe, olive or fuschia. I am in love with the fuschia but I cannot get another pink or blue bag. Oh and I also like the bordeaux. I am leaning towards the mud or olive. I love the mud but green is one of my favorite colors. Then I have to decide which bag and I am thinking a midi Juliet.


I was doing some organizing this eve and looked at my grey Merinos Juliet (which I love) and thought....Juliet would be great in another light-ish color. *like that Olive Verona*. 
If that helps any?


----------



## pdxhb

eleanors36 said:


> My second shipment from Marco.
> Hera in dark green vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
> I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273131
> View attachment 4273132
> View attachment 4273133
> View attachment 4273135
> View attachment 4273136


Gorgeous!!!
Of course now I have another bout of bag obsession - this time for Hera. What a fabulous way to show off the vachetta! If you are willing, we’d love to see a mod shot or two.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is a comparison of storage space of Selene Midi, Juliet, Selene, Muse and Theia:

What I carry:
Ipad, various pouches, wallets, keys (in pouch), wet wipe and a big bottle of water (24.5cm tall)


Selene Midi in Mauve Pebbbled with top zip and pocket at back panel




The bottle is a bit too tall to be zipped up in the Selene Midi



Juliet in Indigo Nappa


The water bottle is too tall but can be put sideways.
The Juliet is way more spacious compared to the Selene Midi.
The opening of the bag makes it easy to see everything.


----------



## orchidmyst

Selene in Green Venezia with top zip and pocket at back panel



Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei







Theia in Dark Blue Verona


The water bottle fits fine and doesn't block the zipper as the Theia has more height.


----------



## msd_bags

orchidmyst said:


> Selene in Green Venezia with top zip and pocket at back panel
> View attachment 4273564
> 
> 
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4273566
> 
> View attachment 4273567
> 
> View attachment 4273568
> 
> 
> Theia in Dark Blue Verona
> View attachment 4273569
> 
> The water bottle fits fine and doesn't block the zipper as the Theia has more height.
> View attachment 4273570



So many beauties!!!


----------



## Rikireads

christinemliu said:


> Must be so soft! Very lovely. Is that red or pink interior? The contrast is nice!



Fuschia interior. Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Selene in Green Venezia with top zip and pocket at back panel
> View attachment 4273564
> 
> 
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4273566
> 
> View attachment 4273567
> 
> View attachment 4273568
> 
> 
> Theia in Dark Blue Verona
> View attachment 4273569
> 
> The water bottle fits fine and doesn't block the zipper as the Theia has more height.
> View attachment 4273570


Wow, thank you for doing this. I am shocked that you fit so much in the Muse. I also love all the variety of your bag colors!

The water bottle reminds me that MM has offered a water bottle pocket for the interior at one point...


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I got the raspberry suede. There were only four small pieces left in two shades . But Marco will put them together so it will become a lovely Poebe.
> We are down to his last leathers, so the ones I consider a bit unusual, I try to figure out what is possible..



That sounds interesting! Please show us when you get them! I’d love to ogle over it! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> My second shipment from Marco.
> Hera in dark green vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
> I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273131
> View attachment 4273132
> View attachment 4273133
> View attachment 4273135
> View attachment 4273136



I love your color block Zhoe Legend!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my gosh I should just stop logging in... I keep getting more and better ideas.



Share share share! I need ideas to match the leather I’m falling for! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] please.......


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Quick question about the Hera and the weight of the vachetta. I have always stayed away from vachetta because of the weight. Is it heavy or not?


I'm going to move into her today and will let you know.  I know you posted an updated inventory list of special leathers.  I can't seem to find the latest list of available regular leathers.  Have you posted one?  Thanks so much!


----------



## dignatius

Does anybody know whether Verona leather is calfskin or goatskin?  I believe goatskin is naturally pebbled and is wears better than calf.


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Wow, thank you for doing this. I am shocked that you fit so much in the Muse. I also love all the variety of your bag colors!
> 
> The water bottle reminds me that MM has offered a water bottle pocket for the interior at one point...



The Muse is actually huge. There are snaps at the side in the middle and I still didn’t need to unsnap those to make the bag bigger. It’s also quite tall. If there’s a top zip added it wouldn’t affect the amount you carry, unlike the Selene Midi.


----------



## TotinScience

dignatius said:


> Does anybody know whether Verona leather is calfskin or goatskin?  I believe goatskin is naturally pebbled and is wears better than calf.


Pretty sure all Marco's leathers are calf unless explicitly stated otherwise (ie lambskin, deerskin etc)
Ladies, the Indigo Nappa Juliet and Green Vacchetta Hera are FIRE! Well done


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I'm going to move into her today and will let you know.  I know you posted an updated inventory list of special leathers.  I can't seem to find the latest list of available regular leathers.  Have you posted one?  Thanks so much!


@eleanor36 I just got one so I will post it today. The Verona leathers are not special leathers like the metallics and the leopard and the lamb that I posted over the past 2 or so weeks. The Verona is a standard leather but because Marco is ordering it from the tannery and it is not an in stock leather it does not get the 20% off but does get the free lining and HW upgrade.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the latest MM Inventory. OK means there is enough for a regular size bag. SLG there is enough for a small leather good. The Pompei is regular inventory so I believe does not qualify for the 20% off but does for the free lining and HW upgrade.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Here is the latest MM Inventory. OK means there is enough for a regular size bag. SLG there is enough for a small leather good. The Pompei is regular inventory so I believe does not qualify for the 20% off but does for the free lining and HW upgrade.
> 
> View attachment 4273925
> View attachment 4273926
> View attachment 4273927
> View attachment 4273928


I am so tempted to get a black nappa Muse...I love the aubergine pompeii and black cherry nappa I have in this model. Also...black Aquila Matte...but what style for that? Maybe a Victoria? Decisions.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> Does anybody know whether Verona leather is calfskin or goatskin?  I believe goatskin is naturally pebbled and is wears better than calf.


@dignatius the Verona is calf leather but Marco said the way these leathers wear depends entirely on the leather finishing from the tannery. He has used goat skins that were incredibly soft and because of the finishing did not wear well. He said often very soft deerskin or goatskin is used for things like gloves. It all depends on how a skin is tanned. He indicated he is very selective about the tanneries he uses and makes sure that his leathers are tanned correctly so that the bags he makes are long lasting and wear well. He indicated you have to know leather really well to know what you are buying from a tannery. Which he obviously does. He also said he has seen very soft nappa leathers which due to their tanning process were not long lasting. Hope that answers the questions.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> I am so tempted to get a black nappa Muse...I love the aubergine pompeii and black cherry nappa I have in this model. Also...black Aquila Matte...but what style for that? Maybe a Victoria? Decisions.


I like both of those styles. I am getting a midi Victoria in orange aquila matte. I have a Little Muse in pink shimmer pompei. I just received a brand new Midi Alexia in glitter burgundy which is gorgeous. Especially as the glitter pompei is not longer available. Fortunately one of the lovely ladies on the BST said the midi Alexia did not work for her at all it was too small. This meant I was able to get a brand new midi Alexia in a leather I love. Of course this is in addition to the other 4 bags I ordered from Marco. I am about to order my fifth as I just have to have a Verona bag. Just not sure what style I am going to get.


----------



## djfmn

@dignatius Marco said "Verona has a medium thickness as as a medium weight. It is a very long lasting leather. It is very versatile as it can be used to produce soft as well as structured bags. Compared to pebbled it is thinner and lighter. Compared to Merinos it is thicker and heavier." Hope that helps.


----------



## SEWDimples

VanBod1525 said:


> I am so tempted to get a black nappa Muse...I love the aubergine pompeii and black cherry nappa I have in this model. Also...black Aquila Matte...but what style for that? Maybe a Victoria? Decisions.


They all so tempting. Can you post pictures of your Muse? I want this bag and torn about leather and color. TIA.


----------



## lenie

I know Marco is swamped with orders but I haven’t received any of my orders. I really don’t want to bother him by asking. Are there any other ladies who have not received anything from their September orders? If there are others who are waiting, I won’t worry as much. I don’t need them by a specific date but it would be nice to know where they are in the queue.


----------



## dignatius

lenie said:


> I know Marco is swamped with orders but I haven’t received any of my orders. I really don’t want to bother him by asking. Are there any other ladies who have not received anything from their September orders? If there are others who are waiting, I won’t worry as much. I don’t need them by a specific date but it would be nice to know where they are in the queue.



I placed an order on Sept 28 and I received it last week.  So he's probably working on the late September orders as we speak...


----------



## vink

dignatius said:


> Does anybody know whether Verona leather is calfskin or goatskin?  I believe goatskin is naturally pebbled and is wears better than calf.



I think Verona is calf. The tag on my Verona bags always say “Verona calf”.


----------



## lenie

dignatius said:


> I placed an order on Sept 28 and I received it last week.  So he's probably working on the late September orders as we speak...



I placed my first final order when he announced he was closing. I think that was early September?


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I placed my first final order when he announced he was closing. I think that was early September?


Just email him and ask. I'm sure he won't mind.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> My second shipment from Marco.
> Hera in dark green vachetta.
> Zhoe Legend in color block green and gray pebbled.
> Zhoe Legend in black pebbled.
> I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273131
> View attachment 4273132
> View attachment 4273133
> View attachment 4273135
> View attachment 4273136


Congrats, e!!! Is green your favorite color? You've gotten three green bags from Marco. All so pretty! [emoji258]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I haven't used it yet or put anything in it.  I put it on my shoulder, and it didn't seem heavy. It wasn't as heavy empty as my Coach Rogue if you're familiar with those.  I've always thought they were heavy bags.


I'm so glad to hear this! I was a little concerned that my vacchetta Angelica might be too heavy. I think Hera is bigger than Angelica, so I feel better about it. [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I know Marco is swamped with orders but I haven’t received any of my orders. I really don’t want to bother him by asking. Are there any other ladies who have not received anything from their September orders? If there are others who are waiting, I won’t worry as much. I don’t need them by a specific date but it would be nice to know where they are in the queue.


I placed some of my orders in September and have not received them. let me know when you placed them and I will ask Marco about the status of your order.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I placed some of my orders in September and have not received them. let me know when you placed them and I will ask Marco about the status of your order.



I just sent him an email with a summary of everything I ordered. I have 10 items pending!! Yikes-how did I order so much?! I am definitely doing my part to help him stay in business.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> @dignatius Marco said "Verona has a medium thickness as as a medium weight. It is a very long lasting leather. It is very versatile as it can be used to produce soft as well as structured bags. Compared to pebbled it is thinner and lighter. Compared to Merinos it is thicker and heavier." Hope that helps.



BTW, I carried my Hera in vachetta today, and it's lighter than my regular Coach Rogues and MM's Minerva in pebbled with my same stuff: full wallet, two glass cases, Samsung Galaxy Note 8, brush, card case, two sets of keys, pens, gum, hard candy,Kleenex, lip gloss, and sanitizer.  That regular Minerva can be a heavy bag because it's big, but I love the pebbled olive so I'm fine.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad to hear this! I was a little concerned that my vacchetta Angelica might be too heavy. I think Hera is bigger than Angelica, so I feel better about it. [emoji4]


I think you will love it.  It's stiff, but I can see that it soften a bit with wear.  The sheen and variations are amazing.  A woman sat next to me tonight and told me later that she couldn't take her eyes off the green leather.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I think you will love it.  It's stiff, but I can see that it soften a bit with wear.  The sheen and variations are amazing.  A woman sat next to me tonight and told me later that she couldn't take her eyes off the green leather.


Love that! 
 I wanted it stiff so it will fully hold it's shape. I can't wait to get it now. (I'm not counting on it until well into the new year. [emoji28] )


----------



## jbags07

I’ve just found this thread and the bags are fabulous. How does one order and acertain pricing from the Website? I can’t seem to navigate it in order to find this info!  Thank u ☺️


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I just sent him an email with a summary of everything I ordered. I have 10 items pending!! Yikes-how did I order so much?! I am definitely doing my part to help him stay in business.



Me too and plus some slg ! I also ordered beg Sep, but told him I was in no hurry.. on the other hand Chirstmas will delay the. Arrival..got somthing to enjoy in Jan [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

Ookvintage said:


> I’ve just found this thread and the bags are fabulous. How does one order and acertain pricing from the Website? I can’t seem to navigate it in order to find this info!  Thank u ☺️


Welcome to the MM group. You can email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it.
He will respond to any of your questions on leathers, styles and pricing. Any help let me know. I do not work for him but I was one of his very first customers. Bonniekir and I ordered his first 2 bags when he started his own line in 2014.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Love that!
> I wanted it stiff so it will fully hold it's shape. I can't wait to get it now. (I'm not counting on it until well into the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )





carterazo said:


> Congrats, e!!! Is green your favorite color? You've gotten three green bags from Marco. All so pretty! [emoji258]


I love green!  I've narrowed my clothing to gray or green tops with an occasional black or rust color.  I always looked for bags with a green I liked and gold hardware, but I couldn't really find a bag that checked all of my needs.  MM has some gorgeous colors, and with the custom features, it's a no brainer to me.   I do have a Penelope Messenger in rust vachetta and a Theia midi in caramel nappa coming, but I stayed away from usual go-to black because I've got several that I probably won't try to sell.  It amazes me that I can get a custom bag with the features I want in great leathers for less than I spent on a Coach Rogue!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

eleanors36 said:


> I love green!  I've narrowed my clothing to gray or green tops with an occasional black or rust color.  I always looked for bags with a green I liked and gold hardware, but I couldn't really find a bag that checked all of my needs.  MM has some gorgeous colors, and with the custom features, it's a no brainer to me.   I do have a Penelope Messenger in rust vachetta and a Theia midi in caramel nappa coming, but I stayed away from usual go-to black because I've got several that I probably won't try to sell.  It amazes me that I can get a custom bag with the features I want in great leathers for less than I spent on a Coach Rogue!


I didn’t know Penny messengers could be made in vachetta! You’re making me rethink my pebbled messenger that I ordered. Hmmm, he hasn’t started making my bags yet. Let me see what vachettas are available.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I love green!  I've narrowed my clothing to gray or green tops with an occasional black or rust color.  I always looked for bags with a green I liked and gold hardware, but I couldn't really find a bag that checked all of my needs.  MM has some gorgeous colors, and with the custom features, it's a no brainer to me.   I do have a Penelope Messenger in rust vachetta and a Theia midi in caramel nappa coming, but I stayed away from usual go-to black because I've got several that I probably won't try to sell.  It amazes me that I can get a custom bag with the features I want in great leathers for less than I spent on a Coach Rogue!


Wonderful. Green is my favorite color too! Except I like the more vibrant ones with more yellow in them. [emoji7] 
 Yes, isn't the pricing incredible?! Theia midi is the one other bag I considered, but I got way too many final orders. In my head, MM was going to be around for a loooong time, so I was in no hurry. [emoji17]  Now I will miss out on that one. I will live vicariously through you and the others for this bag. I hope you post pics every time you carry yours.


----------



## djfmn

@carterazo I was just reading your "Bag Slap me" comment while I am contemplating buying a bag in Verona leather. Did it help me reading that of course not. I still decided that I am definitely getting a bag in verona!!!!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group. You can email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it.
> He will respond to any of your questions on leathers, styles and pricing. Any help let me know. I do not work for him but I was one of his very first customers. Bonniekir and I ordered his first 2 bags when he started his own line in 2014.


Thank you so much☺️  I will try to email him and will contact you if I need any help. I just love his bags after seeing them!  You are fortunate to have discovered him early☺️


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Wonderful. Green is my favorite color too! Except I like the more vibrant ones with more yellow in them. [emoji7]
> Yes, isn't the pricing incredible?! Theia midi is the one other bag I considered, but I got way too many final orders. In my head, MM was going to be around for a loooong time, so I was in no hurry. [emoji17]  Now I will miss out on that one. I will live vicariously through you and the others for this bag. I hope you post pics every time you carry yours.


I'm going to live vicariously through you and others for the Sabrina.  I love the look of this bag, but I just couldn't order add to my final orders.


----------



## lenie

Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.








Close up of the color:





I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


----------



## lenie

Also, I ordered the Miss M in the dark green pompei so I can do comparison pics between that color and dark green vachetta when it arrives.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Also, I ordered the Miss M in the dark green pompei so I can do comparison pics between that color and dark green vachetta when it arrives.


Thanks Lenie these are gorgeous. I love the comparison photos of the Juliet and the Siena. They are great. I am waiting for my midi Juliet. I think that will be the perfect size for me. Did you order the Miss M with the rolled handles? Hope your mom is doing ok.


----------



## Tankgirl

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.



Thank you, Lenie.  Best wishes for your mom.


----------



## Bagmedic

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


That Aphrodite is special!


----------



## eleanors36

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


First, I hope your mother is doing better.  Second, these photos really capture the sheen in vachetta.  When I took my Hera outside, the light revealed so many details in this leather.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo I was just reading your "Bag Slap me" comment while I am contemplating buying a bag in Verona leather. Did it help me reading that of course not. I still decided that I am definitely getting a bag in verona!!!!


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I know the feeling! It's so hard not to get another bag. Right now, I'm trying not to think of another possible bag myself.  I've had that signature there a long time and it did not keep me from getting multiple final finale orders from Marco. [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I'm going to live vicariously through you and others for the Sabrina.  I love the look of this bag, but I just couldn't order add to my final orders.


I would love another Sabrina myself. [emoji848] Wait,  I  can't! [emoji24] [emoji23]


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


@lenie, those are stunning! Just when I thought I really wouldn't be looking for any more possible MM bags! [emoji15] [emoji7] [emoji7] 

I really hope your mom gets better soon! [emoji257] [emoji257] [emoji257]  Thank you for taking the time to post pictures for us. ((Hugs))


----------



## VanBod1525

VanBod1525 said:


> I am so tempted to get a black nappa Muse...I love the aubergine pompeii and black cherry nappa I have in this model. Also...black Aquila Matte...but what style for that? Maybe a Victoria? Decisions.


So! Black Nappa Muse with extended handles and marine lining, dark gunmetal hardware is on order as is a Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware - told Marco to pick a lining - anything but dark grey. 

And, as it is #sentimentalsunday, I hauled out my anthracite crinkle Covet Me for a wander around the Winchester Christmas market. It' still in excellent condition despite being severely abused by me over the years. The Theia is close to it in style, but I will forever hold this style in my heart.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> So! Black Nappa Muse with extended handles and marine lining, dark gunmetal hardware is on order as is a Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware - told Marco to pick a lining - anything but dark grey.
> 
> And, as it is #sentimentalsunday, I hauled out my anthracite crinkle Covet Me for a wander around the Winchester Christmas market. It' still in excellent condition despite being severely abused by me over the years. The Theia is close to it in style, but I will forever hold this style in my heart.


Vannie I can't wait to see the black nappa Muse. I love my Little Muse. I think your Muse will be amazing especially with that lining. I ordered my first Aquila matte leather MM bag a midi Victoria in orange. Looking forward to seeing your Theia. Two classic bags wonder what lining Marco will choose.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Bought a Juliet. I've been wanting the doctor bag shape for a long time.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Bought a Juliet. I've been wanting the doctor bag shape for a long time.


Me to. Can't wait to get my midi Juliet.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group. You can email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it.
> He will respond to any of your questions on leathers, styles and pricing. Any help let me know. I do not work for him but I was one of his very first customers. Bonniekir and I ordered his first 2 bags when he started his own line in 2014.


Yes welcome! This thread might also be helpful to you for placing an order:
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/975530/


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


So sorry to hear about your mother! I hope she will be released from the hospital soon.

Your pics are not helping me be patient for my orders... 7 items... among them an Aphrodite and a Juliet Midi... Sigh... the vacchetta on your bags, wow...


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.


Thank you for the photos!

Wishing your mom excellent health. I hope you get some moments for yourself while you care for her.


----------



## lenie

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. I truly appreciate the support and kind thoughts. Checking in TPF and hearing from our MM sisters is a great welcome distraction.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lenie, sending up a healing prayer for your mother.  Hugs


----------



## BittyMonkey

Lenie, I know it is so hard. Both my parents have major health problems. I too come here to get away. [emoji847]


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.



Thank you Lenie,  So sorry about your mother, I wish her the best!
Thank you for taking time for comparing the two models, it is a great help for me!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Adding some pictures of my green vachetta bags to help anyone on the fence. It’s my favorite shade of green for leather goods. One is the Sienna and the other is Aphrodite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think someone ( Bonnie?) was asking about the Sienna vs. the Juliette. Here are some comparison pictures of the Sienna in dark green vachetta and the Juliette in red Cherry Nappa. I apologize for the delay in responding. My mom is in the hospital so I don’t have as much free time.



I hope your mom is fine.


----------



## lenie

Just heard back from Marco. He shipped out 4 items on September 19th and I still haven’t received them. He is going to file a claim. I am so glad that I checked with him. I just assumed he was busy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lenie said:


> Just heard back from Marco. He shipped out 4 items on September 19th and I still haven’t received them. He is going to file a claim. I am so glad that I checked with him. I just assumed he was busy.



Poor Marco. He's so busy and on top of that the postal system is failing him! hope you get your bags soon!!


----------



## Aminu

VanBod1525 said:


> And, as it is #sentimentalsunday, I hauled out my anthracite crinkle Covet Me for a wander around the Winchester Christmas market. It' still in excellent condition despite being severely abused by me over the years. The Theia is close to it in style, but I will forever hold this style in my heart.



Winchester, Hampshire? Hoping to move there next year - might spot you by your fab handbags!


----------



## lulu212121

lenie said:


> Just heard back from Marco. He shipped out 4 items on September 19th and I still haven’t received them. He is going to file a claim. I am so glad that I checked with him. I just assumed he was busy.


That stinks! I hope they are found. 

How much time is it taking now? When I placed my order it was a month wait. It's been about 2 months for my order.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> That stinks! I hope they are found.
> 
> How much time is it taking now? When I placed my order it was a month wait. It's been about 2 months for my order.


I got an order from mid September only  a few days ago.


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Poor Marco. He's so busy and on top of that the postal system is failing him! hope you get your bags soon!!


Too funny! I was chatting with you in another thread and mentioned MM to you , not realizing you are a part of this thread too!


----------



## jbags07

Unfortunately, I’ve just discovered Marcos gorgeous bags, when I happened upon this thread a couple of days ago. I hate to think his bags will soon be unavailable, and I am so hoping somehow he is able to continue producing these beautiful handbags. 

With much help from Diane, djfmn, I made my first (hopefully not last!) selection. I’ve emailed with Marco, and I will be ordering Little Muse in blush pompei, Daphne in sauro tan vachetta, and Flora in olive green pebbled. I am also hoping to add another Daphne, and 2 Phoebes. 

I can’t wait to join the MM club!  And I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely and helpful posts


----------



## VanBod1525

Aminu said:


> Winchester, Hampshire? Hoping to move there next year - might spot you by your fab handbags!


Yes, Winchester, Hampshire! Always great to find someone from the UK here.


----------



## dignatius

Ookvintage said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve just discovered Marcos gorgeous bags, when I happened upon this thread a couple of days ago. I hate to think his bags will soon be unavailable, and I am so hoping somehow he is able to continue producing these beautiful handbags.
> 
> With much help from Diane, djfmn, I made my first (hopefully not last!) selection. I’ve emailed with Marco, and I will be ordering Little Muse in blush pompei, Daphne in sauro tan vachetta, and Flora in olive green pebbled. I am also hoping to add another Daphne, and 2 Phoebes.
> 
> I can’t wait to join the MM club!  And I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely and helpful posts



Oh wow, is Sauro Tan Vachetta available again?   One of the bags I admired the most from MM's blog was the Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta.   I believe Sauro is lighter.  Does anybody with a Sauro Tan bag noticed if it has darkened in shade as it ages?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Holy...  sauro tan?? That’s on my woulda coulda shoulda list!!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Holy...  sauro tan?? That’s on my woulda coulda shoulda list!!


You and me both!


----------



## Bagmedic

I wish Marco would at least send an email letting us know our items shipped so we can be on the look out and then inquire after a reasonable time so a claim can be put in if needed.  I moved a few weeks ago and he has my new address but can't be sure the right one will be used.  We pay a lot of money for our bags to wonder where they may be.


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> Oh wow, is Sauro Tan Vachetta available again?   One of the bags I admired the most from MM's blog was the Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta.   I believe Sauro is lighter.  Does anybody with a Sauro Tan bag noticed if it has darkened in shade as it ages?



I asked him and it is not a stocked leather right now but he can get it at the tannery. So if anyone wants it, it should still be available!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I wish Marco would at least send an email letting us know our items shipped so we can be on the look out and then inquire after a reasonable time so a claim can be put in if needed.  I moved a few weeks ago and he has my new address but can't be sure the right one will be used.  We pay a lot of money for our bags to wonder where they may be.


I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi @djfmn. I appreciate your help. Marco actually provided me my tracking number, I'm just now sure how to track it with SDC. Also, I need to sign up for USPS informed delivery.


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.


Thank you so much!  I know Marco can't do it all.  I'm amazed he does as much as he does!


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Poor Marco. He's so busy and on top of that the postal system is failing him! hope you get your bags soon!!



I agree. This sounds so bad.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.


I’m trying to understand how this would work since you don’t have people’s real names.


----------



## mleleigh

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m trying to understand how this would work since you don’t have people’s real names.



I’m assuming she would just need each person’s email address which would be on record from the PayPal payment. She would then be able to email them directly with their tracking info.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> I’m assuming she would just need each person’s email address which would be on record from the PayPal payment. She would then be able to email them directly with their tracking info.


Thank you. That makes sense!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m trying to understand how this would work since you don’t have people’s real names.


I will ask Marco. Perhaps he will give me the email address associated with the shipment. Just trying to help everyone with their shipments.  Hopefully the tracking at SDC will soon be corrected.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I’m assuming she would just need each person’s email address which would be on record from the PayPal payment. She would then be able to email them directly with their tracking info.


That is my understanding.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi @djfmn. I appreciate your help. Marco actually provided me my tracking number, I'm just now sure how to track it with SDC. Also, I need to sign up for USPS informed delivery.


@SEWDimples Let me know if you need some help with SDC and how to track. Send me a PM with your tracking number.


----------



## Rikireads

Lenie,
Sending warm thoughts your way. I’ve been there with my parents. Hope your mom is home soon. Hugs!


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I will ask Marco. Perhaps he will give me the email address associated with the shipment. Just trying to help everyone with their shipments.  Hopefully the tracking at SDC will soon be corrected.


Thank you! I appreciate your attempts to help. I was just wondering if I needed to email him. I'll wait to see if he gives you anything. 

I would like to order another bag, but I want to know about this order 1st.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> That is my understanding.


 Not to step on any toes, because that is not my intent.  Since you’re not working with MM in an official capacity, it would be more prudent to ask who would like your assistance instead of asking Marco for everyone’s information.


----------



## carterazo

Ookvintage said:


> Unfortunately, I’ve just discovered Marcos gorgeous bags, when I happened upon this thread a couple of days ago. I hate to think his bags will soon be unavailable, and I am so hoping somehow he is able to continue producing these beautiful handbags.
> 
> With much help from Diane, djfmn, I made my first (hopefully not last!) selection. I’ve emailed with Marco, and I will be ordering Little Muse in blush pompei, Daphne in sauro tan vachetta, and Flora in olive green pebbled. I am also hoping to add another Daphne, and 2 Phoebes.
> 
> I can’t wait to join the MM club!  And I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely and helpful posts


You got some great bags, congrats!!! Little Muse is beyond adorable! I live mine. She fits all the essentials. Now the waiting beings. [emoji41]


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Holy...  sauro tan?? That’s on my woulda coulda shoulda list!!



Mine, too!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.



I think this is very thoughtful of you. Thanks. For those of you, who doesn’t want to know their current shipment status, you could pm Diane.
But pm’ing Marco would give him extra workload. 
I , in this  case, should you not wish the help of Diane, would just let him finish the bags and ship them out. 
I think some of you might forget this extended time he has provided is extremely generous of him considering his initial planning.


----------



## bonniekir

I don’t know how you outside Europe recieve news about shipping. But I recieve  shipment notice, can follow it to the border , then I will phone the Danish postal service and recieve the local code. Should it be a package from outside. Europe, I would phone the customs and recieve the local code, so I can track and trace.
Sometimes a package can just be stuck in customs ( from outside EU) Well, then they will make a search!


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> @SEWDimples Let me know if you need some help with SDC and how to track. Send me a PM with your tracking number.


Thanks. I sent you the information.


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> I don’t know how you outside Europe recieve news about shipping. But I recieve  shipment notice, can follow it to the border , then I will phone the Danish postal service and recieve the local code. Should it be a package from outside. Europe, I would phone the customs and recieve the local code, so I can track and trace.
> Sometimes a package can just be stuck in customs ( from outside EU) Well, then they will make a search!


It’s a  it easier in the UK, once I’d worked out that the handoff from the Italian postal service was to Parcelforce (the UK equivalent ) then I could  track my shipments using the original tracking reference from Marco.  But  I had to try the tracking links for all the other courier websites first in a process of elimination!


----------



## djfmn

*SHIPMENT HELP*.
Anyone who placed an order in September or October who has not received their package and is wanting assistance. Please PM me you paypal email  address and I will work with Marco to try and get a status on the shipping. I am one of those ladies waiting for a shipment as well. If you would prefer to contact Marco directly please do so.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Not to step on any toes, because that is not my intent.  Since you’re not working with MM in an official capacity, it would be more prudent to ask who would like your assistance instead of asking Marco for everyone’s information.


My apologies I was only offering to those who want help. Marco was going to send me only the list of people who were concerned about their package. If you would prefer to contact Marco directly you can do that as well. The offer was not to step on anyone's toes but just to try and help them. I know he is really busy trying to get the bags out and my offer was not to get in the way of the process but just to try and help out mainly because he no longer has someone assisting with some of these things like shipping and leathers and communication etc.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> My apologies I was only offering to those who want help. Marco was going to send me only the list of people who were concerned about their package. If you would prefer to contact Marco directly you can do that as well. The offer was not to step on anyone's toes but just to try and help them. I know he is really busy trying to get the bags out and my offer was not to get in the way of the process but just to try and help out mainly because he no longer has someone assisting with some of these things like shipping and leathers and communication etc.


No apology needed. You’ve been very helpful on this thread, and it is appreciated. I just wanted to offer a different viewpoint regarding the tracking info. Thanks for not being offended.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you!


@eleanors36 if you want help with your shipment or tracking PM me with your paypal email address and when you placed your order etc.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your attempts to help. I was just wondering if I needed to email him. I'll wait to see if he gives you anything.
> 
> I would like to order another bag, but I want to know about this order 1st.


@lulu212121 please PM me with the information of when you placed your order and your paypal email address and I will get a status on your order for you.


----------



## VanBod1525

My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip has shipped!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip has shipped!


I cannot wait to see this bag. I had a cobalt blue midi Soulmate that I traded for a Little Tulipano. I would have preferred a dark blue nabuck it is such a rich color. I think this bag will be amazing.


----------



## christinemliu

Hi all, So I needed to sign for my package today, which didn't happen before. But here are these treasures from Italy: my dark grey merinos Aphrodite with light blue lining and added exterior pocket, caramel merinos Penelope Midi, and dark blue verona Little Penelope! For reference, I paid for this order October 1.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Hi all, So I needed to sign for my package today, which didn't happen before. But here are these treasures from Italy: my dark grey merinos Aphrodite with light blue lining and added exterior pocket, caramel merinos Penelope Midi, and dark blue verona Little Penelope! For reference, I paid for this order October 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276607
> View attachment 4276609
> View attachment 4276611


Very nice haul!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have been absent here for the most part since MM announced his sad news. But I read it every day.  Today during a discussion on BST about what mud Verona color really looks like....I went back through a lot of posts on this thread. It made me sad all over again that MM may be out of business.  The huge variety of leathers that he made available plus the bespoke options for the price cannot be beat, anywhere.  I am so grateful to have so many of his bags.  Just reminiscing.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Patiently awaiting my October 12 order. It finally shipped on Friday. Marco was apologetic, but boy this is the longest I have ever had to wait.  Am I alone or does anyone else have an old order like this that they still have not received?


----------



## jbags07

pdxhb said:


> You and me both!





carterazo said:


> You got some great bags, congrats!!! Little Muse is beyond adorable! I live mine. She fits all the essentials. Now the waiting beings. [emoji41]


yes the waiting! The little muse is just darling. I would love to pick up another one , in a fun color!


----------



## DesigningStyle

djfmn said:


> I asked him to send me an entire list of all the shipments and I will try and send it out your individual shipments notices to all of you. Marco indicated he has been having a lot of issues with SDC and their tracking system is not working at the moment. I will try and help get this all sorted out with him. And NO I do not work for him I am just trying to help everyone track their bags/shipments as well as my own shipment.



Please tell me that my personal information is not being given out to strangers.  I mean I know y'all from tpf, PM and FB BST, but this is just wrong.  I am going to email Marco and tell him to stop providing my private details immediately.  My purchases are my business.  Sorry but this is just crossing the line.  

Not to lash out at you djfmn, but please think through what you are doing here.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> Patiently awaiting my October 12 order. It finally shipped on Friday. Marco was apologetic, but boy this is the longest I have ever had to wait.  Am I alone or does anyone else have an old order like this that they still have not received?



What did you order?
I paid for my order on Oct 17 and 18 I think. When I emailed last week they hadn’t even started. I don’t mind, I got to make a change that I really wanted. I’m not expecting it til January, so if it comes early it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> *SHIPMENT HELP*.
> Anyone who placed an order in September or October who has not received their package and is wanting assistance. Please PM me you paypal email  address and I will work with Marco to try and get a status on the shipping. I am one of those ladies waiting for a shipment as well. If you would prefer to contact Marco directly please do so.



I am new to this thread and to MM’s bags, but with the closing and website not really functioning, it’s been so incredibly helpful to have Diane’s assistance. Helping with everything from bag styles, types of leathers, and assisting with package tracking is above and beyond, and so generous and kind of her. Thank you Diane! You are very much appreciated


----------



## carterazo

Ookvintage said:


> yes the waiting! The little muse is just darling. I would love to pick up another one , in a fun color!


Yes, she would be darling in a fun color! Mine is in orange pebbled and I just smile every time I see her. [emoji7]


----------



## mleleigh

DesigningStyle said:


> Patiently awaiting my October 12 order. It finally shipped on Friday. Marco was apologetic, but boy this is the longest I have ever had to wait.  Am I alone or does anyone else have an old order like this that they still have not received?



I’m still waiting on my October 15th order.


----------



## MooMooVT

mleleigh said:


> I’m still waiting on my October 15th order.


Ditto. I ordered on 10/23. Not in a huge hurry but good to know others who ordered before are still waiting. I didn't want to bother Marco inquiring.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Very nice haul!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

DesigningStyle said:


> Please tell me that my personal information is not being given out to strangers.  I mean I know y'all from tpf, PM and FB BST, but this is just wrong.  I am going to email Marco and tell him to stop providing my private details immediately.  My purchases are my business.  Sorry but this is just crossing the line.
> 
> Not to lash out at you djfmn, but please think through what you are doing here.



I agree. I don’t want my information being given out to anyone who isn’t authorized to have it. Whether it’s a small business like MM or a large business like Chanel, if my bag hasn’t shipped, I don’t want MM or Chanel giving out my private details of my purchase to anyone other than me or an authorized agent of that business who has been authorized to give it to me. What an invasion of privacy. MM should know better as an experienced businessman. DJFMN it was kind of you to offer to take on such a tremendous task, but this falls outside of helping us pick a style or leather and crosses into invasion of privacy, especially since you’re not an employee. I feel extremely uncomfortable with how things have gone over the past few months regarding MM. I still don’t understand if he’s out of business or not and he hasn’t made any formal announcements but we are getting all our information on here through DJFMN who isn’t an employee but seems to be the only person who has information an employee would. I think I need a breather from MM.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Diane. I’ve sent you a PM.  I appreciate all that you have done in providing us leather updates and help along the way.  Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Patiently awaiting my October 12 order. It finally shipped on Friday. Marco was apologetic, but boy this is the longest I have ever had to wait.  Am I alone or does anyone else have an old order like this that they still have not received?


I am also waiting for my October order. He was inundated with orders. He is currently shipping out orders that were placed between Oct 10th and Oct 20th.


----------



## djfmn

DesigningStyle said:


> Please tell me that my personal information is not being given out to strangers.  I mean I know y'all from tpf, PM and FB BST, but this is just wrong.  I am going to email Marco and tell him to stop providing my private details immediately.  My purchases are my business.  Sorry but this is just crossing the line.
> 
> Not to lash out at you djfmn, but please think through what you are doing here.


My apologies. I only asked him for orders for people who requested help. I am not asking for any personal information at all. He is not passing on any personal information to me at all. Once again he is not sending me any personal information from anyone at all. If anyone wants me to help I indicated I would but he is not sending me a general list of shipments.


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> I agree. I don’t want my information being given out to anyone who isn’t authorized to have it. Whether it’s a small business like MM or a large business like Chanel, if my bag hasn’t shipped, I don’t want MM or Chanel giving out my private details of my purchase to anyone other than me or an authorized agent of that business who has been authorized to give it to me. What an invasion of privacy. MM should know better as an experienced businessman. DJFMN it was kind of you to offer to take on such a tremendous task, but this falls outside of helping us pick a style or leather and crosses into invasion of privacy, especially since you’re not an employee. I feel extremely uncomfortable with how things have gone over the past few months regarding MM. I still don’t understand if he’s out of business or not and he hasn’t made any formal announcements but we are getting all our information on here through DJFMN who isn’t an employee but seems to be the only person who has information an employee would. I think I need a breather from MM.


I apologise and I am not getting general information about anyone. I am only helping anyone who asks for help and all I am getting is their email address if they choose to give it to me and the tracking number nothing else at all. If you want to deal directly with Marco please email him. Only the people who have PMd me and asked for help I am getting their tracking number that is all nothing else. I have no ones private information nor would I ever ask for it. My apologies if this is not what I indicated.
I would never cross the line and ask for anyone's personal information.


----------



## pdxhb

My October orders just recently shipped. I actually changed my order 3 times during October so it required some extra coordination to get into production. 
In the past I have needed to wait up to 8 weeks for MM orders when the workshop is busy and I expected a similar wait on this round. As it is, my bags shipped a little sooner than I anticipated.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I apologise and I am not getting general information about anyone. I am only helping anyone who asks for help and all I am getting is their email address if they choose to give it to me and the tracking number nothing else at all. If you want to deal directly with Marco please email him. Only the people who have PMd me and asked for help I am getting their tracking number that is all nothing else. I have no one private information nor would I ever ask for it. My apologies if this is not what I indicated.
> I would never cross the line and ask for anyones personal information.


no need to apologize. you have been a wealth of information and tremendous help! Truly a wonderful TPfer. hugs to you


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> I am also waiting for my October order. He was inundated with orders. He is currently shipping out orders that were placed between Oct 10th and Oct 20th.


Since I don't celebrate Christmas, I told him that I can wait after that. I'm still enjoying the latest order!


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> I agree. I don’t want my information being given out to anyone who isn’t authorized to have it. Whether it’s a small business like MM or a large business like Chanel, if my bag hasn’t shipped, I don’t want MM or Chanel giving out my private details of my purchase to anyone other than me or an authorized agent of that business who has been authorized to give it to me. What an invasion of privacy. MM should know better as an experienced businessman. DJFMN it was kind of you to offer to take on such a tremendous task, but this falls outside of helping us pick a style or leather and crosses into invasion of privacy, especially since you’re not an employee. I feel extremely uncomfortable with how things have gone over the past few months regarding MM. I still don’t understand if he’s out of business or not and he hasn’t made any formal announcements but we are getting all our information on here through DJFMN who isn’t an employee but seems to be the only person who has information an employee would. I think I need a breather from MM.



My apologies as I have said I am not an employee and was only trying to be helpful. I posted the lists of leathers because I requested them for myself and have ordered from all the lists I received a number of bags. As I indicated I have received no personal information from MM and he would never send any personal information to a non employee.


----------



## pdxhb

anitalilac said:


> Since I don't celebrate Christmas, I told him that I can wait after that. I'm still enjoying the latest order!


That is wonderful to have something to look forward to!
I have figured that i will get a year’s worth of opening a new MM dustbag every so often with a treat inside based on what I added to my collection in this last set of orders.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I apologise and I am not getting general information about anyone. I am only helping anyone who asks for help and all I am getting is their email address if they choose to give it to me and the tracking number nothing else at all. If you want to deal directly with Marco please email him. Only the people who have PMd me and asked for help I am getting their tracking number that is all nothing else. I have no ones private information nor would I ever ask for it. My apologies if this is not what I indicated.
> I would never cross the line and ask for anyone's personal information.


Thank you so much for all your help here! I was just wanting know what the expected turnaround time is now. I know some here have said Marco is very busy, I thought someone here would know a timeline. I didn't need mine by a certain date.

My order was placed in October and it looks like he is shipping some October orders. I will wait a week more before I contact him.

I have been a little nervous that he may have ran out of the leather to make my bags, but I have not heard anyone having that problem.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help here! I was just wanting know what the expected turnaround time is now. I know some here have said Marco is very busy, I thought someone here would know a timeline. I didn't need mine by a certain date.
> 
> My order was placed in October and it looks like he is shipping some October orders. I will wait a week more before I contact him.
> 
> I have been a little nervous that he may have ran out of the leather to make my bags, but I have not heard anyone having that problem.


I was also concerned about him running out the leather I had ordered but what I was told is that he puts the leather aside as the order comes in. I had emailed him and said I was not in a hurry for my orders but I did not want him to run out of the leather I wanted for my bags. He indicated that once my order had been placed he set aside the amount of leather for that specific order. If I am not mistaken once you have paid for your order the leather is set aside for that order. I think he keeps a reasonably good inventory list. Each time I have contacted him to find out if he has a certain leather he indicates how much he has left and if there is enough available for a full size bag or a small leather good. He also emails his inventory leather list to anyone who asks for it. Each time I have asked for it to see if there was a leather available or not for a bag I wanted to order I have posted the list to tpf. I know if I am asking for it others are asking for it as well. 
Each time I add a bag I have asked if he has a certain leather still in stock. He would let me know and then indicate via email that the leather is only set aside once I am invoiced and have made my payment. At least that is my understanding of the process. I am not 100% sure but I think this is how it works.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I was also concerned about him running out the leather I had ordered but what I was told is that he puts the leather aside as the order comes in. I had emailed him and said I was not in a hurry for my orders but I did not want him to run out of the leather I wanted for my bags. He indicated that once my order had been placed he set aside the amount of leather for that specific order. If I am not mistaken once you have paid for your order the leather is set aside for that order. I think he keeps a reasonably good inventory list. Each time I have contacted him to find out if he has a certain leather he indicates how much he has left and if there is enough available for a full size bag or a small leather good. He also emails his inventory leather list to anyone who asks for it. Each time I have asked for it to see if there was a leather available or not for a bag I wanted to order I have posted the list to tpf. I know if I am asking for it others are asking for it as well.
> Each time I add a bag I have asked if he has a certain leather still in stock. He would let me know and then indicate via email that the leather is only set aside once I am invoiced and have made my payment. At least that is my understanding of the process. I am not 100% sure but I think this is how it works.



While I am  disappointed that Marco is closing shop, I am thrilled that he has been able to continue to create bags with his existing inventory and offer  occasional opportunities to obtain new leathers.  I have been incredibly blessed to find the  ladies on TPF which ultimately led me to the Massaccesi brand 3 plus years ago.     I want to thank everyone who has shared their bag ideas, creations, and favorite modifications with us.   I want to thank  Djfmn for getting leather updates and posting them for all of us.  Also for her communication w Marco which facilitated a couple of new midi options and a Grande MIA.    I’m  happy that she has offered to help Marco.      Djfmn has apologized and indicated she has not received personal information.   I have asked her to find out about my shipping as she is, to me, a trusted conduit.    So… with that said, I’m happily looking at leather options and plotting another final, final,  final order.   And I will need help on my current final order…. Hmm.. Angelica messenger?  Midi Victoria?   Or two?  MUD Verona is the leather… at least for  tonight.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> While I am  disappointed that Marco is closing shop, I am thrilled that he has been able to continue to create bags with his existing inventory and offer  occasional opportunities to obtain new leathers.  I have been incredibly blessed to find the  ladies on TPF which ultimately led me to the Massaccesi brand 3 plus years ago.     I want to thank everyone who has shared their bag ideas, creations, and favorite modifications with us.   I want to thank  Djfmn for getting leather updates and posting them for all of us.  Also for her communication w Marco which facilitated a couple of new midi options and a Grande MIA.    I’m  happy that she has offered to help Marco.      Djfmn has apologized and indicated she has not received personal information.   I have asked her to find out about my shipping as she is, to me, a trusted conduit.    So… with that said, I’m happily looking at leather options and plotting another final, final,  final order.   And I will need help on my current final order…. Hmm.. Angelica messenger?  Midi Victoria?   Or two?  MUD Verona is the leather… at least for  tonight.


Fantastic, lovely post! Also, thank you to everyone who liked or commented on the order I received today. So Coastal jewel, I don't have either style, but my little vote is that a Victoria Midi would look awesome in mud Verona!!!!


----------



## anabg

Available leathers is not information only an employee would know.  Anyone that emails him will get the same info.  @djfmn was only sharing with everyone else.  

Thanks for all your help @djfmn.  I am planning my next bag based on the last list you posted.  I am one of those that doesn’t mind waiting as long as I know the bag is not lost or anything.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm sorry some people are jumping on you djfmn and assuming the worst. I guess no good deed goes unpunished. Thanks for the help you gave me tracking my order.


----------



## anitalilac

Angela Midi in Mauve Pebbled ready for my son’s Dental Appointment. Love MM’s pebble leather. Silky and soft.
Aura is getting ready to go out with my eldest.
My 19 and 17 year old saw the Aura and decided it’s perfect for them. They take turns using it with the Star Backpack. They loved the Diva too but it’s too big .
My Hot Pink Flora goes to my youngest daughter. She says it’s perfect for her too
Hopefully the Midi Victoria won’t be perfect for them , but then I have sisters


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> Angela Midi in Mauve Pebbled ready for my son’s Dental Appointment. Love MM’s pebble leather. Silky and soft.[emoji813]
> Aura is getting ready to go out with my eldest.
> My 19 and 17 year old saw the Aura and decided it’s perfect for them. They take turns using it with the Star Backpack. They loved the Diva too but it’s too big .[emoji2]
> My Hot Pink Flora goes to my youngest daughter. She says it’s perfect for her too
> Hopefully the Midi Victoria won’t be perfect for them , but then I have sisters


Run! Hide your bags! You're not safe! [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]  Hopefully they let you borrow the bags too. [emoji2]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My 6 Massaccesis in my wall of bags, on display!  2 Auras up top in the center-ish, bottom left corner has my taupe angelica and mud midi soulmate, and you can’t miss the amethyst angelica and tangerine little athena.


----------



## bonniekir

DesigningStyle said:


> Patiently awaiting my October 12 order. It finally shipped on Friday. Marco was apologetic, but boy this is the longest I have ever had to wait.  Am I alone or does anyone else have an old order like this that they still have not received?



Wow that was fast! I was one of the first to order as soon as I read the announcement.. then again I ordered over 20 bags! And ordered some more and again some more. But I did inform Marco if there were a few clients with a couple of bags, he was wellcome to make them before mine. So actually you recieved your bag/ bags? one month after I ordered mine.
And this is fine by me, I am in no hurry! [emoji4]
Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## bonniekir

fashionista1984 said:


> I agree. I don’t want my information being given out to anyone who isn’t authorized to have it. Whether it’s a small business like MM or a large business like Chanel, if my bag hasn’t shipped, I don’t want MM or Chanel giving out my private details of my purchase to anyone other than me or an authorized agent of that business who has been authorized to give it to me. What an invasion of privacy. MM should know better as an experienced businessman. DJFMN it was kind of you to offer to take on such a tremendous task, but this falls outside of helping us pick a style or leather and crosses into invasion of privacy, especially since you’re not an employee. I feel extremely uncomfortable with how things have gone over the past few months regarding MM. I still don’t understand if he’s out of business or not and he hasn’t made any formal announcements but we are getting all our information on here through DJFMN who isn’t an employee but seems to be the only person who has information an employee would. I think I need a breather from MM.



I think you might have misunderstood Djfmn. I understod her help that instead of writing 20 mails to him, one could PM her if wanted, and get the info in one mail! You obviously wanted to mail him yourself, so I see nothing odd in this kind offer from Djfmn [emoji847]
Regarding him out of business the answer is yes, but since some of us were so greedy, he clearly could see, it would be an impossible task to finish all the orders within his timeframe, furthermore a lot of clients just wanted the’final’ bag, and so did I .. even twice! Of course he could have refused, but it is my feeling, he did not want to disappoint us, so he kept shop open a bit longer than first intended.I must admit to some extent this is also my fault, he is overworked, because I asked him just to have a look in his stash to see if he had overlooked some interesting leathers. I am sorry I did not inform you at once, but asked Djfmn to pass on the info. I have great difficulties with typing due to an accident. Actually this info is no secret, anybody can write and ask.


----------



## bonniekir

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help here! I was just wanting know what the expected turnaround time is now. I know some here have said Marco is very busy, I thought someone here would know a timeline. I didn't need mine by a certain date.
> 
> My order was placed in October and it looks like he is shipping some October orders. I will wait a week more before I contact him.
> 
> I have been a little nervous that he may have ran out of the leather to make my bags, but I have not heard anyone having that problem.



I ordered beg Sep and my order is huge, since family also ordered with me. I asked long ago how he could know the amount of leather he had left? Answer was simple.. once you pay, there is no going back. Marco will cut out the leather for the bag, so you can rest assure your order is safe!! I recall once from the BE time a client suddenly had a change of heart, but since she had paid, the bag almost ready, of course no refund was allowed! Terrible behavior! But this was discussed a lot on BE and the general consensus was that if one is not sure , one could reserve the leather till one had made one’s mind up! This is great service!


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> Wow that was fast! I was one of the first to order as soon as I read the announcement.. then again I ordered over 20 bags! And ordered some more and again some more. But I did inform Marco if there were a few clients with a couple of bags, he was wellcome to make them before mine. So actually you recieved your bag/ bags? one month after I ordered mine.
> And this is fine by me, I am in no hurry! [emoji4]
> Enjoy your purchase!



Bonnie, you are so sweet, but most of all, I hope you're able to post pics of your over 20 bag haul as they come in!!!! Wow! I think I am more excited for you than for my last order hahaha!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Has anyone posted any photos of midi Juliet?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

msd_bags said:


> I joined the midi Juliet club!! Ordered it yesterday in dark blue Verona, light gunmetal hardware and red lining!



I wanna see this when you get it!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I wanna see this when you get it!!!!



Of course I will willingly post! [emoji3] She’s already with US Customs according to tracking info (2 days already!). I had it shipped to my sister in the US since I will be there for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Wow that was fast! I was one of the first to order as soon as I read the announcement.. then again I ordered over 20 bags! And ordered some more and again some more. But I did inform Marco if there were a few clients with a couple of bags, he was wellcome to make them before mine. So actually you recieved your bag/ bags? one month after I ordered mine.
> And this is fine by me, I am in no hurry! [emoji4]
> Enjoy your purchase!


Wow, Bonnie! I hope you share pics with us of all 20 bags! [emoji7] [emoji41]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> I don’t know how you outside Europe recieve news about shipping. But I recieve  shipment notice, can follow it to the border , then I will phone the Danish postal service and recieve the local code. Should it be a package from outside. Europe, I would phone the customs and recieve the local code, so I can track and trace.
> Sometimes a package can just be stuck in customs ( from outside EU) Well, then they will make a search!



I’m in Asia. Most of the time, I’ll receive notifications from Postal Italia (I don’t know if it’s the same one you guys are using. But since I live in Asia, I’m always charged for shipping my bags here.) Sometimes, the notifications come fast. Sometimes, very late. But the tracking number works even after it’s in my country.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip has shipped!



OMG! Don’t forget to put up the photo!


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Hi all, So I needed to sign for my package today, which didn't happen before. But here are these treasures from Italy: my dark grey merinos Aphrodite with light blue lining and added exterior pocket, caramel merinos Penelope Midi, and dark blue verona Little Penelope! For reference, I paid for this order October 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276607
> View attachment 4276609
> View attachment 4276611



That light blue lining is so dreamy...


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I was also concerned about him running out the leather I had ordered but what I was told is that he puts the leather aside as the order comes in. I had emailed him and said I was not in a hurry for my orders but I did not want him to run out of the leather I wanted for my bags. He indicated that once my order had been placed he set aside the amount of leather for that specific order. If I am not mistaken once you have paid for your order the leather is set aside for that order. I think he keeps a reasonably good inventory list. Each time I have contacted him to find out if he has a certain leather he indicates how much he has left and if there is enough available for a full size bag or a small leather good. He also emails his inventory leather list to anyone who asks for it. Each time I have asked for it to see if there was a leather available or not for a bag I wanted to order I have posted the list to tpf. I know if I am asking for it others are asking for it as well.
> Each time I add a bag I have asked if he has a certain leather still in stock. He would let me know and then indicate via email that the leather is only set aside once I am invoiced and have made my payment. At least that is my understanding of the process. I am not 100% sure but I think this is how it works.



Yes. From dealing with him, as soon as we place the order, he set the leather aside. He let us make any changes until we’re satisfied while still hold that leather for us. Only when we decide later that we no longer want that leather anymore then he’ll release it and make it available for other people again. I took notice of this with some of the leather I was eyeing and it was gone and when I know someone changed their order, it becomes available again.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Of course I will willingly post! [emoji3] She’s already with US Customs according to tracking info (2 days already!). I had it shipped to my sister in the US since I will be there for the Christmas holidays.



May I scream with excitement?!?!? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I cant wait to see the photo! And modeling shot please.... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## jbags07

anitalilac said:


> Angela Midi in Mauve Pebbled ready for my son’s Dental Appointment. Love MM’s pebble leather. Silky and soft.
> Aura is getting ready to go out with my eldest.
> My 19 and 17 year old saw the Aura and decided it’s perfect for them. They take turns using it with the Star Backpack. They loved the Diva too but it’s too big .
> My Hot Pink Flora goes to my youngest daughter. She says it’s perfect for her too
> Hopefully the Midi Victoria won’t be perfect for them , but then I have sisters


Stunning bags!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Yes, she would be darling in a fun color! Mine is in orange pebbled and I just smile every time I see her. [emoji7]


Ohhh, that sounds yummy!  Any chance you have a pic handy you can post? Gosh I am hoping he will let me order a couple more bags in January . Orange pebbled sounds divine!


----------



## djfmn

Bonniekir just sent me the available metallic leathers that she received and asked me if I could post it. Here they are.

PYTHON LUX - Silver

GLITTER SUEDE - Silver

METALLIC LAMB - Gold

METALLIC LAMB - Silver

METALLIC CALF - Bronze


 Also a bit of pewter Metallic but only for a small to medium bag, not for a big size bag.


----------



## carterazo

Ookvintage said:


> Ohhh, that sounds yummy!  Any chance you have a pic handy you can post? Gosh I am hoping he will let me order a couple more bags in January . Orange pebbled sounds divine!


Here you go. This color is good for the soul. It lifts the spirit. [emoji175]


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Here you go. This color is good for the soul. It lifts the spirit. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277278



Oh, it’s divine!  I must have more of these bags . I hope this color is still an option!  Thank u for sharing


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Here you go. This color is good for the soul. It lifts the spirit. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277278


@carterazo
What color is this leather? It looks like tangerine pebbled.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @carterazo
> What color is this leather? It looks like tangerine pebbled.


It's orange pebbled. So yummy!


----------



## carterazo

Ookvintage said:


> Oh, it’s divine!  I must have more of these bags . I hope this color is still an option!  Thank u for sharing


You're welcome! I hope you can get it too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> May I scream with excitement?!?!? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I cant wait to see the photo! And modeling shot please.... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Me too!!!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> You're welcome! I hope you can get it too!


Diane emailed Marco to see if thevpebbled tangerine is still available. Cross fingers! Would love to have your little Muse. It looks darling in that combo!


----------



## carterazo

Ookvintage said:


> Diane emailed Marco to see if thevpebbled tangerine is still available. Cross fingers! Would love to have your little Muse. It looks darling in that combo!


Awesome! [emoji41] Just to clarify, it's pebbled orange.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Awesome! [emoji41] Just to clarify, it's pebbled orange.


Oh!  Thank u for clarifying!


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> That light blue lining is so dreamy...


Thank you! I love that light blue lining! So I am comparatively late to the party compared to many of the ladies here, but I want to keep adding to the MM accolades after using my Aphrodite for the first time today... This is the fifth bag style I have owned and I still am so impressed by the scrumptious leather, the thought put into the style, plus this is one of the most functional bag brands I have owned. It's true what ladies have said, somehow his design distributes the weight of the bag to feel so light and I also find the clips and pockets so useful. 
Lastly, it's super awesome that we get to contribute to the design and customize, with the end result of something that might not be perfect but uniquely ours. Though the wait to get made to order is so hard, especially in our fast fashion culture. 

MM: making bag dreams come true haha! Thank you to everyone for all of your very helpful and encouraging posts! Shout-out to djfmn, for continuing MM's and our dreams a bit longer by letting us know what leathers were still available!


----------



## southernbelle43

MooMooVT said:


> I just confirmed my final order with Marco. I'm a little nervous - this is my first bespoke bag. I'm always paranoid I'll regret my choice. Plus, I'm coming off Ban Island this one last time in 2018 so I want to make sure this bag is worth my escape! Final decision:
> *
> Selene Zip Midi*
> - Athene Pink
> - Hardware - Light Gold (Marco recommended)
> - Lining: Marco's choice - I was torn between red and light fuchsia (both Marco recommendations) and asked him to pick whichever he thinks works better with the Pink Athene since he can see the colors in person.
> 
> *Extras: *
> - 50" messenger stap
> - Back slip pocket (saw this on another tPF'ers Selene and added to mine at the last minute! Seems practical)
> *
> Total:*
> $415 USD
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help and enabling! I wasn't even planning on another bag in 2018 so I'll be sure to tell my DH it's all y'alls fault!


Lovely choices  and you will not be disappointed.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Awesome! [emoji41] Just to clarify, it's pebbled orange.


@Ookvintage I asked what orange pebbled leathers he has in stock. Either orange or tangerine etc. I requested orange aquila matte for my orange bag.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> @Ookvintage I asked what orange pebbled leathers he has in stock. Either orange or tangerine etc. I requested orange aquila matte for my orange bag.


Many thanks


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Of course I will willingly post! [emoji3] She’s already with US Customs according to tracking info (2 days already!). I had it shipped to my sister in the US since I will be there for the Christmas holidays.


My order has been delivered to my sister's yesterday (Dec 12), but she ignored my request for a picture!  Aaargh! Lol!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> @Ookvintage I asked what orange pebbled leathers he has in stock. Either orange or tangerine etc. I requested orange aquila matte for my orange bag.



Oh... it’ll be super lovely. I love Aquila matte and that orange is a really pretty shade.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> My order has been delivered to my sister's yesterday (Dec 12), but she ignored my request for a picture!  Aaargh! Lol!



At least, it’s there. A couple of weeks and you’ll be there. I can wait. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## southernbelle43

My last purchase from MM.  I am so glad that I bought it.  It holds all of my stuff and is so bright and cheerful on dreary winter days.  I was not a fan of it at first until I saw one posted that was only one color.  I am basically a boring person, lol. 



LOL, just saw that Magnum PI picture in the background.  My hubby met Tom Selleck and got an autographed one for me.


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> Angela Midi in Mauve Pebbled ready for my son’s Dental Appointment. Love MM’s pebble leather. Silky and soft.
> Aura is getting ready to go out with my eldest.
> My 19 and 17 year old saw the Aura and decided it’s perfect for them. They take turns using it with the Star Backpack. They loved the Diva too but it’s too big .
> My Hot Pink Flora goes to my youngest daughter. She says it’s perfect for her too
> Hopefully the Midi Victoria won’t be perfect for them , but then I have sisters



Lovely bags! I an an Angel fan (large) and love the large pockets!
Congrats!! [emoji7]


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> Here you go. This color is good for the soul. It lifts the spirit. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277278



Oh, this Orange brought me right back to old BE days!! Here we ordered in a group .. was it 16 or 17 large Hold mes in Orange!!! Exactly the same colour.. I still have mine!
Congrats!![emoji259]


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> My last purchase from MM.  I am so glad that I bought it.  It holds all of my stuff and is so bright and cheerful on dreary winter days.  I was not a fan of it at first until I saw one posted that was only one color.  I am basically a boring person, lol.
> View attachment 4278364
> 
> 
> LOL, just saw that Magnum PI picture in the background.  My hubby met Tom Selleck and got an autographed one for me.



It is beautiful!!!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> My last purchase from MM.  I am so glad that I bought it.  It holds all of my stuff and is so bright and cheerful on dreary winter days.  I was not a fan of it at first until I saw one posted that was only one color.  I am basically a boring person, lol.
> View attachment 4278364
> 
> 
> LOL, just saw that Magnum PI picture in the background.  My hubby met Tom Selleck and got an autographed one for me.


She's so gorgeous! Congrats!





bonniekir said:


> Oh, this Orange brought me right back to old BE days!! Here we ordered in a group .. was it 16 or 17 large Hold mes in Orange!!! Exactly the same colour.. I still have mine!
> Congrats!![emoji259]


Thank you!
 I had forgotten about the Hold Mes. So pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Speaking of tulipano there are several inner bags on eBay right now. I expect lots of folks will be listing things there now that so many new bags have been ordered, lol.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> My last purchase from MM.  I am so glad that I bought it.  It holds all of my stuff and is so bright and cheerful on dreary winter days.  I was not a fan of it at first until I saw one posted that was only one color.  I am basically a boring person, lol.
> View attachment 4278364
> 
> 
> LOL, just saw that Magnum PI picture in the background.  My hubby met Tom Selleck and got an autographed one for me.


Not boring at all!!! This is gorgeous- enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Also, there are FABULOUS bargains on the Facebook BST.  Really great condition bags for ridiculously low prices.  If I did not have so many I would be buying three or four of these!  (Well I did buy one of them, lol).  Also,  if anyone wants a bag in one of the unavailable leathers, like Africa, there is one on there.  Just trying to enable you!!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Also, there are FABULOUS bargains on the Facebook BST.  Really great condition bags for ridiculously low prices.  If I did not have so many I would be buying three or four of these!  (Well I did buy one of them, lol).  Also,  if anyone wants a bag in one of the unavailable leathers, like Africa, there is one on there.  Just trying to enable you!!!


Hi! What is the name of this Facebook page that has bags for Sale?  Thank you!


----------



## eleanors36

Ookvintage said:


> Hi! What is the name of this Facebook page that has bags for Sale?  Thank you!


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## mleleigh

Ookvintage said:


> Hi! What is the name of this Facebook page that has bags for Sale?  Thank you!





eleanors36 said:


> I'd like to know as well.



“Massaccesi BST”

Not sure if this direct link will work, but give it a whirl:
https://m.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983?tsid=0.32271406732186936&source=result


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Here you go. This color is good for the soul. It lifts the spirit. [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277278


I love all your colors!


----------



## christinemliu

Ookvintage said:


> Hi! What is the name of this Facebook page that has bags for Sale?  Thank you!


Search on Facebook for "Massaccesi BST" then I think you need to request to be added to the group. There's a Guidelines post that's worth a read, and then scroll to see the available bags! I tried a couple of styles I was iffy about through purchasing on the BST, and have had very positive experiences!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Also, there are FABULOUS bargains on the Facebook BST.  Really great condition bags for ridiculously low prices.  If I did not have so many I would be buying three or four of these!  (Well I did buy one of them, lol).  Also,  if anyone wants a bag in one of the unavailable leathers, like Africa, there is one on there.  Just trying to enable you!!!


Hi again! Never mind, I found it and requested to join. Thank you for mentioning it!


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Search on Facebook for "Massaccesi BST" then I think you need to request to be added to the group. There's a Guidelines post that's worth a read, and then scroll to see the available bags! I tried a couple of styles I was iffy about through purchasing on the BST, and have had very positive experiences!


Great, thank you! I just placed a join request!


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> “Massaccesi BST”
> 
> Not sure if this direct link will work, but give it a whirl:
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/231314987276983?tsid=0.32271406732186936&source=result


Thanks Mleleigh for answering ...I just saw this and I know people are eager to find these bargains.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Search on Facebook for "Massaccesi BST" then I think you need to request to be added to the group. There's a Guidelines post that's worth a read, and then scroll to see the available bags! I tried a couple of styles I was iffy about through purchasing on the BST, and have had very positive experiences!


Me too.  I have bought at least 4 bags from this site and all of the MM members have been great to deal with.  Merry Christmas!!!!

PS the lilac Siena is the one I bought so it is not available.  Thought I would save some of you from asking about it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> My last purchase from MM.  I am so glad that I bought it.  It holds all of my stuff and is so bright and cheerful on dreary winter days.  I was not a fan of it at first until I saw one posted that was only one color.  I am basically a boring person, lol.
> View attachment 4278364
> 
> 
> LOL, just saw that Magnum PI picture in the background.  My hubby met Tom Selleck and got an autographed one for me.


Yay we are bag twins. I have 3 Little TUlipanos 2 of them are single color. The amethyst pompei and the sugar cane pompei. I am also boring but I think the amethyst pompei in this style makes enough of a statement in a single color. If you are boring so am I but I love your bag.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> She's so gorgeous! Congrats!Thank you!
> I had forgotten about the Hold Mes. So pretty!


Guess what I had one of the orange Hold Me's but a real good friend was going through treatment and loved the bag. I gave her mine to cheer her up such a happy cheerful color. She still has it and uses it all the time.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Yay we are bag twins. I have 3 Little TUlipanos 2 of them are single color. The amethyst pompei and the sugar cane pompei. I am also boring but I think the amethyst pompei in this style makes enough of a statement in a single color. If you are boring so am I but I love your bag.


I would be boring too because my Little Tulipano is also one color! Mine is in dark taupe (the darker brown-ish batch) vacchetta and if MM remains open, I would totally go for another one color...I suppose then if I had 2 single color ones, I could mix and match between the 2...


----------



## Coastal jewel

My order is on its way... midi Juliet ( i think it will be the light port) but i changed it so it could be grey Verona.   Either will be fine.. And a Penelope w messenger strap.  So now I’m thinking should I try a Victoria midi or the angel midi that I never ordered?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Guess what I had one of the orange Hold Me's but a real good friend was going through treatment and loved the bag. I gave her mine to cheer her up such a happy cheerful color. She still has it and uses it all the time.


That's so sweet of you! [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yay we are bag twins. I have 3 Little TUlipanos 2 of them are single color. The amethyst pompei and the sugar cane pompei. I am also boring but I think the amethyst pompei in this style makes enough of a statement in a single color. If you are boring so am I but I love your bag.


Hey your amethyst one is why I bought mine!  And we are not really boring... just minimalistic which is all the rage.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am looking forward to seeing these midi Juliets!!


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Search on Facebook for "Massaccesi BST" then I think you need to request to be added to the group. There's a Guidelines post that's worth a read, and then scroll to see the available bags! I tried a couple of styles I was iffy about through purchasing on the BST, and have had very positive experiences!


I also bought and sold via BST with fantastic results in either direction - wonderful buyers and sellers . I wasn't ready to commit to Minerva midi (uncertain if style would suit me), but I was able to snatch 2 absolutely killer brand new ones on the BST in totally different colors and styles. While the Bordeaux Tuscanina remains with me as a favorite, the Teal Diamond one ended up with a certain @southernbelle43 because they were meant to be


----------



## anitalilac

bonniekir said:


> Oh, this Orange brought me right back to old BE days!! Here we ordered in a group .. was it 16 or 17 large Hold mes in Orange!!! Exactly the same colour.. I still have mine!
> Congrats!![emoji259]


I will always remember that moment fondly. I sold mine though. love the leather but not the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I also bought and sold via BST with fantastic results in either direction - wonderful buyers and sellers . I wasn't ready to commit to Minerva midi (uncertain if style would suit me), but I was able to snatch 2 absolutely killer brand new ones on the BST in totally different colors and styles. While the Bordeaux Tuscanina remains with me as a favorite, the Teal Diamond one ended up with a certain @southernbelle43 because they were meant to be


Yes we were!  However daughter arrives tomorrow and I fear the bag may go home with her if I dare to use it while she is here. So do I hide it or in true Christmas spirit let her have it?  Stay tuned.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> My order is on its way... midi Juliet ( i think it will be the light port) but i changed it so it could be grey Verona.   Either will be fine.. And a Penelope w messenger strap.  So now I’m thinking should I try a Victoria midi or the angel midi that I never ordered?



I’d love to see the midi Juliet! I’m on the fence between the full size and a midi. It’s my very final order. [emoji28]


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> I’d love to see the midi...It’s my very final order. [emoji28]



Haha [emoji23] you’re funny. 

My Juliet is full size but it’ll be a while.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Port merinos Penelope Messenger  shotgun... cold day needed my beanie too!


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> I also bought and sold via BST with fantastic results in either direction - wonderful buyers and sellers . I wasn't ready to commit to Minerva midi (uncertain if style would suit me), but I was able to snatch 2 absolutely killer brand new ones on the BST in totally different colors and styles. While the Bordeaux Tuscanina remains with me as a favorite, the Teal Diamond one ended up with a certain @southernbelle43 because they were meant to be


Good to know.  Thanks.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes we were!  However daughter arrives tomorrow and I fear the bag may go home with her if I dare to use it while she is here. So do I hide it or in true Christmas spirit let her have it?  Stay tuned.


I have the same thing happening each time my daughter sees a bag and wants it. I give it to her and also to my special friends who admire my beautiful MM bags. I give them an MM bags perhaps they might enjoy them so they become an MM customer you never know. I also love seeing how much pleasure it brings them to have a lovely leather bag and it gives me as much pleasure being able to give them away. Of course I enjoy having the excuse to replace them as well!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have the same thing happening each time my daughter sees a bag and wants it. I give it to her and also to my special friends who admire my beautiful MM bags. I give them an MM bags perhaps they might enjoy them so they become an MM customer you never know. I also love seeing how much pleasure it brings them to have a lovely leather bag and it gives me as much pleasure being able to give them away. Of course I enjoy having the excuse to replace them as well!!!!


Same here. I am blesssed to be able to afford to buy these and many of the people that I gift them to are not able to buy at this early point in their careers. We are kindred spirits. And my daughter, being an entertainer loves BLING. So I fear my blue diamond bag may be gone, sigh.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Just wondering out loud...my original order was put through in mid October, then I added an item in mid November, then another at the end of November. Does that make my order a November batch (all in one shipment) ? 
I’m really not in a hurry, just curious


----------



## pdxhb

yellow_tulip said:


> Just wondering out loud...my original order was put through in mid October, then I added an item in mid November, then another at the end of November. Does that make my order a November batch (all in one shipment) ?
> I’m really not in a hurry, just curious


It would depend on how you settled the shipping charges on your order, and if there was any additional request to break into two (or more) shipments. If you only paid for a single mailing, then items would be grouped. At least in my experience, MM doesn’t break into multiple shipments unless you request it.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi Everyone,

I finally picked up my shipment from the post office. This was my very first order from MM. I'm so very happy with my new bags. I love the bags I ordered and the color and type of leather. Also, I love all the little details. I put the bags in my living room until I take pictures and every time I walk by, there is a wonderful leather smell. I want to thank all of the Aquila matte owners who posted pictures of your bags and recommended this leather. I absolutely love it. I hope to order another bag in that leather type.

I'll post pictures soon of the the following bags I ordered:
Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW

A special thanks to @djfmn for answering my questions and helping me understand the shipping and delivery process. I appreciate the time you to took to check my shipment and explaining the Italian carriers tracking info. You really calmed my fears and help me enjoy the process. I'm very grateful.

Also, can someone tell me on what page I can find the most recent leather and colors available? TIA.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the list of available leathers as of last week. Not much change since then. If it says OK there is enough for a full size bag. SLG is enough for a Small Leather Good. Most of the are 20% off except the newly stocked leathers like the newly added pompei. 
If you want the special leathers information let me know.


----------



## djfmn

Here is an update on the metallic leather availability:

PYTHON LUX - Silver 
GLITTER SUEDE - Silver
METALLIC LAMB - Gold 
METALLIC LAMB - Silver 
METALLIC CALF - Bronze 
There is also a bit of pewter Metallic but only for a small to medium bag, not for a big size bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Here are the list of available leathers as of last week. Not much change since then.
> If you want the special leathers information let me know.
> View attachment 4280632
> View attachment 4280633
> View attachment 4280634
> View attachment 4280635


Thanks for posting this!
Possibly a foolish question, but is all the washed lamb spoken for? ( I expect yes, yet can't refrain from asking...)


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Here are the list of available leathers as of last week. Not much change since then.
> If you want the special leathers information let me know.
> View attachment 4280632
> View attachment 4280633
> View attachment 4280634
> View attachment 4280635


Thank you. Based on the colors I ordered for my first two bags, I think I have to stick with bright colors from Marco. They are truly amazing.


----------



## yellow_tulip

pdxhb said:


> It would depend on how you settled the shipping charges on your order, and if there was any additional request to break into two (or more) shipments. If you only paid for a single mailing, then items would be grouped. At least in my experience, MM doesn’t break into multiple shipments unless you request it.


Hi yes I only paid for one single shipment.


----------



## yellow_tulip

SEWDimples said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I finally picked up my shipment from the post office. This was my very first order from MM. I'm so very happy with my new bags. I love the bags I ordered and the color and type of leather. Also, I love all the little details. I put the bags in my living room until I take pictures and every time I walk by, there is a wonderful leather smell. I want to thank all of the Aquila matte owners who posted pictures of your bags and recommended this leather. I absolutely love it. I hope to order another bag in that leather type.
> 
> I'll post pictures soon of the the following bags I ordered:
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> A special thanks to @djfmn for answering my questions and helping me understand the shipping and delivery process. I appreciate the time you to took to check my shipment and explaining the Italian carriers tracking info. You really calmed my fears and help me enjoy the process. I'm very grateful.
> 
> Also, can someone tell me on what page I can find the most recent leather and colors available? TIA.



I can’t wait to see your bag is the dark plum washed leather cos I ordered a midi soulmate in that combo!


----------



## pdxhb

yellow_tulip said:


> Hi yes I only paid for one single shipment.


My guess is your production scheduling would put you in a later shipment, then.


----------



## SEWDimples

Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.

Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW


----------



## yellow_tulip

pdxhb said:


> My guess is your production scheduling would put you in a later shipment, then.


I thought so..but I’m ok with that! So really I only bought 8 mm items this year and the other 3 I’m waiting for is technically next year lolll


----------



## yellow_tulip

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Woweee the colours are striking! So beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

yellow_tulip said:


> Woweee the colours are striking! So beautiful!


Thank you!  Now I want to order more bags in beautiful leather colors.


----------



## pdxhb

yellow_tulip said:


> I thought so..but I’m ok with that! So really I only bought 8 mm items this year and the other 3 I’m waiting for is technically next year lolll


Ha! Good way to think about it.


----------



## pdxhb

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Love these! 
Enjoy!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you!  Now I want to order more bags in beautiful leather colors.


It’s addictive! Enjoy your beauties


----------



## TotinScience

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


This Sabrina is killer! 
Ladies, run, not walk, to get amethyst pompei while Marco still has it!


----------



## SEWDimples

TotinScience said:


> This Sabrina is killer!
> Ladies, run, not walk, to get amethyst pompei while Marco still has it!


I want that color in a structured bag. Not sure what bag. Alexia, Alexia Midi or Zhoe. Is Amethyst Pompie similar to my Sabrini Midi Dark Plum bag?


----------



## TotinScience

My companion for the rainy day today - Bordeaux Tuscania Minerva midi. Making the image darker and more contrasty renders color pretty true to life.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> Possibly a foolish question, but is all the washed lamb spoken for? ( I expect yes, yet can't refrain from asking...)


I dont think so but let me check.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I dont think so but let me check.


thanks


----------



## djfmn

*ANYTHING IN* *RED MEANS IT IS NOT AVAILABLE*


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I want that color in a structured bag. Not sure what bag. Alexia, Alexia Midi or Zhoe. Is Amethyst Pompie similar to my Sabrini Midi Dark Plum bag?


This is what amethyst pompei looks like. Here is my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. I was the first one to dive into amethyst pompei!!! I love this color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thanks for posting this!
> Possibly a foolish question, but is all the washed lamb spoken for? ( I expect yes, yet can't refrain from asking...)


@pdxhb just posted a list of all the available special leathers including washed lamb!!!


----------



## djfmn

*Here is an update on the washed lamb availability.* 
MM has enough washed lamb in plum for at least 2 full size bags. Email MM if you want a bag in this leather.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> @pdxhb just posted a list of all the available special leathers including washed lamb!!!


So exciting! Thanks for the help in consolidating emails/info for us. It's very appreciated!!
Now I am off to consider leathers...


----------



## emmaAr

The Sabrina in dark plum is gorgeous! Here’s my new Diva in Dark Blue Verona with Dark Gunmetal Hardware.


----------



## emmaAr

With photos this time!


----------



## djfmn

emmaAr said:


> With photos this time!


EmmaAR this is gorgeous. Love the color and the leather. I have a Diva in dark grey Merino and it is such a great bag. Easy to carry. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> So exciting! Thanks for the help in consolidating emails/info for us. It's very appreciated!!
> Now I am off to consider leathers...



Me too... another final order... [emoji51]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Beautiful! [emoji7] [emoji7]  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> I thought so..but I’m ok with that! So really I only bought 8 mm items this year and the other 3 I’m waiting for is technically next year lolll


[emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## christinemliu

SEWdimples and emmaAr, your new arrivals are beauti-fantastic! Wonderful. We need to do MM family pics for the holidays haha!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> This is what amethyst pompei looks like. Here is my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. I was the first one to dive into amethyst pompei!!! I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280692


Sorry if this was covered somewhere, but is this a discontinued style? I don't see it on his website and I love it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> My companion for the rainy day today - Bordeaux Tuscania Minerva midi. Making the image darker and more contrasty renders color pretty true to life.


That is a really stunning color. Does it really have that bronze undertone to it?


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Sorry if this was covered somewhere, but is this a discontinued style? I don't see it on his website and I love it.


On the blog there is a post with size and pricing information on the Tulipano and Little Tulipano from the spring. http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com
I think the style may have made it onto the site at one point, but am not sure and wouldn't take that as an indication of whether it's available, since so much is bespoke. If Marco is still taking orders, then the style would be available as far as I understand it. Worth an email if you are considering an order. There are some great colors available still in the pompei leather which is well suited to this style.


----------



## BittyMonkey

OMG stop me I swear I am out of control


----------



## SEWDimples

christinemliu said:


> SEWdimples and emmaAr, your new arrivals are beauti-fantastic! Wonderful. We need to do MM family pics for the holidays haha!


Thank you! I smitten with my new bags. I cannot wait to use them.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My companion for the rainy day today - Bordeaux Tuscania Minerva midi. Making the image darker and more contrasty renders color pretty true to life.


Really striking color!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> This is what amethyst pompei looks like. Here is my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. I was the first one to dive into amethyst pompei!!! I love this color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280692


[/QUOTE]
And I bought one just like yours djfmn and it  is one of my favorites!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Sorry if this was covered somewhere, but is this a discontinued style? I don't see it on his website and I love it.


No it is a new style that never was put on the website but it was in one of the blog posts. Let me see if I can find the blog and post the link. 
This is the blog post on Tulipano.
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/tulipano-glorious-tulipano-lovely.html?q=tulipano
This is the blog post for Little Tulipano.
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/hotoff-press-littletulipano-news.html?q=tulipano
This will give you some idea of this style. MM is still making both the Little Tulipano and the Tulipano. I have 3 Little Tulipanos and I bought my daughter a regular Tulipano. Such a great style and fun bag.


----------



## vink

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644



I love Aquila matte so your turquoise is my favorite! You’re lucky you get that leather! It’s a true beauty!


----------



## djfmn

And I bought one just like yours djfmn and it  is one of my favorites!!!!![/QUOTE]I love that we are bag twins[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## SEWDimples

vink said:


> I love Aquila matte so your turquoise is my favorite! You’re lucky you get that leather! It’s a true beauty!


Thank you.  It is my favorite so far. I'm considering something in the orange Aquila Matte leather.


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> That is a really stunning color. Does it really have that bronze undertone to it?


It is kind of a chameleon of a color, really changes with the light


----------



## Bagmedic

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Beautiful selections!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you! I smitten with my new bags. I cannot wait to use them.


Which one will you carry first? [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> It is kind of a chameleon of a color, really changes with the light


It's an amazing color leather stunning.


----------



## bonniekir

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644



Congrats with the new bag! They look lovely!!


----------



## bonniekir

emmaAr said:


> With photos this time!



I really like this model! Cograts!!


----------



## VanBod1525

My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip arrived. It's gorgeous! Dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining. I need better light for photos but will snap some soon.


----------



## Bagmedic

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip arrived. It's gorgeous! Dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining. I need better light for photos but will snap some soon.


Can't wait to see!  I love suedes and nubucks and thinking your bag will be gorgeous!!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Beautiful!!


----------



## tenKrat

I haven’t been around lately, but I’m popping in to post pics of my pewter Stella.  Fabulous clutch that comes with a chain strap that I removed.  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## mleleigh

Message from Marco posted on Facebook today:


----------



## lenie

Here is Marco’s message for those who don’t have FB:

THANK YOU to all MM Customers

I want to thank all MM customers who supported us so far, especially during last 3 months.

I decided to stop producing bespoke handbags by the end of last September. After my announcement we received an incredibly big quantity of orders from all around the world and that allowed the company to stay open and to keep accepting orders. In this period I've kept searching for a partner or an investor so to have the possibility to keep developing this project with new services, new collections, a new website, etc. together with a good marketing project that could give more visibility to the brand and to enlarge a lot including the total number of MM customers. That was the only possible way to turn this project into a profitable investment. 

I haven't reached that goal so I'm forced to stop accepting orders after January 15th, 2019. Until then it will still be possible to order any in stock material with the benefit of a 20% off and it will be possible to order any Pebbled, Nappa, Pompei or Verona color at full price (if color requested is still in production at the tannery). We'll do our best to deliver these last orders by the end of February / mid March.

In this period my last attempt will be to work on a crowdfunding project for MM. In case that will become a concrete and realistic opportunity I'll be more than happy to inform all of you.

Whatever the future holds for MM these years will remain unforgettable forever. Gratitude, joy, love and happiness you all shared with us made me and my team better people. Thanks to you we've had the possibility to do every day what we love the most and that's priceless. I will thank you for the rest of my life.

Happy holidays to all of you.

With gratitude,
Marco


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> Message from Marco posted on Facebook today:



Thanks for posting.  I hope he is able to find some way to stay in business.  God bless him.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Here is Marco’s message for those who don’t have FB:
> 
> THANK YOU to all MM Customers
> 
> I want to thank all MM customers who supported us so far, especially during last 3 months.
> 
> I decided to stop producing bespoke handbags by the end of last September. After my announcement we received an incredibly big quantity of orders from all around the world and that allowed the company to stay open and to keep accepting orders. In this period I've kept searching for a partner or an investor so to have the possibility to keep developing this project with new services, new collections, a new website, etc. together with a good marketing project that could give more visibility to the brand and to enlarge a lot including the total number of MM customers. That was the only possible way to turn this project into a profitable investment.
> 
> I haven't reached that goal so I'm forced to stop accepting orders after January 15th, 2019. Until then it will still be possible to order any in stock material with the benefit of a 20% off and it will be possible to order any Pebbled, Nappa, Pompei or Verona color at full price (if color requested is still in production at the tannery). We'll do our best to deliver these last orders by the end of February / mid March.
> 
> In this period my last attempt will be to work on a crowdfunding project for MM. In case that will become a concrete and realistic opportunity I'll be more than happy to inform all of you.
> 
> Whatever the future holds for MM these years will remain unforgettable forever. Gratitude, joy, love and happiness you all shared with us made me and my team better people. Thanks to you we've had the possibility to do every day what we love the most and that's priceless. I will thank you for the rest of my life.
> 
> Happy holidays to all of you.
> 
> With gratitude,
> Marco


I would be All Over a crowdfunding project. Would be wonderful to see Marco succeed with this.


----------



## Bagmedic

I really hope he can pull it off!  So sad to see how hard he works and how happy he makes us!  Now I need one more bag....


----------



## anabg

I hope something happens between now and Jan 15th. I guess I better hurry and order something.


----------



## MooMooVT

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip arrived. It's gorgeous! Dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining. I need better light for photos but will snap some soon.


When did you order? I ordered my Selene Midi at the end of October. Not in a hurry per se, just starting to get excited since others in mid October-ish are getting theirs!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! [emoji7] [emoji7]  Congrats!





Bagmedic said:


> Beautiful selections!





carterazo said:


> Which one will you carry first? [emoji6]





bonniekir said:


> Congrats with the new bag! They look lovely!!





eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks everyone. I'm really happy with my new MM handbags. I love the colors. I love the Turquoise, but I think I will carry the Dark Plum bag first.


----------



## Aminu

mleleigh said:


> Message from Marco posted on Facebook today:



 This makes me sad all over again. Somehow, I'd convinced myself it wasn't happening after all and that our avalanche of last orders would keep him in business. Is there anything else we can do?


----------



## Tankgirl

Aminu said:


> This makes me sad all over again. Somehow, I'd convinced myself it wasn't happening after all and that our avalanche of last orders would keep him in business. Is there anything else we can do?



You took the words right out of my heart.  I wish there was something else we could do.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kickstarter is a possibility. I wonder what other services he would want to provide. What would we want MM to become? What gifts for investing would we want/be possible?


----------



## Aminu

BittyMonkey said:


> Kickstarter is a possibility. I wonder what other services he would want to provide. What would we want MM to become? What gifts for investing would we want/be possible?


Well, I would love it if he were able to produce other leather goods (like gloves, belts, wallets) to match my handbags!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I agree with belts and wallets for sure. Unfortunately I don’t have much use for leather gloves although I love them as they remind me of when people actually dressed up. [emoji53]


----------



## Aminu

BittyMonkey said:


> I agree with belts and wallets for sure. Unfortunately I don’t have much use for leather gloves although I love them as they remind me of when people actually dressed up. [emoji53]


I wear leather gloves throughout the winter months, and I do so like it when my leathers match. Ideally, he'd make shoes and boots too!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I really hope he can pull it off!  So sad to see how hard he works and how happy he makes us!  Now I need one more bag....


Me too!


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> Port merinos Penelope Messenger  shotgun... cold day needed my beanie too!


Is the port merino showing true color in this photo?  I imagined it a bit darker. TIA!


----------



## Bagmedic

I want to order a Minerva Midi but can’t decide color. I don’t think I want black or brown. I want someone to say ....”who made this bag?” when they see it so to me, it needs to be a not so typical color. I’m thinking of orange Aquila matte or one of the pebbled leathers. Hard to find swatches in one place. Any ideas on color for my finale?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Orange, a beautiful blue or amethyst!


----------



## anitalilac

Bagmedic said:


> I want to order a Minerva Midi but can’t decide color. I don’t think I want black or brown. I want someone to say ....”who made this bag?” when they see it so to me, it needs to be a not so typical color. I’m thinking of orange Aquila matte or one of the pebbled leathers. Hard to find swatches in one place. Any ideas on color for my finale?


what about greens?


----------



## Bagmedic

bonniekir said:


> This is drk orange aquila
> 
> View attachment 4255616


I wonder if this is the same Aquila matte on the availability list. It isn’t listed as dark orange though


----------



## Bagmedic

anitalilac said:


> what about greens?


I am considering a green but the dk green vacchetta isnt available.


----------



## Bagmedic

I’ll have to reach out to Marco but I saw the raspberry goat suede and it made my heart sing.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> I am considering a green but the dk green vacchetta isnt available.


Perhaps email Marco? There are at least a couple greens on the pebbled list which could fill that void.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I want to order a Minerva Midi but can’t decide color. I don’t think I want black or brown. I want someone to say ....”who made this bag?” when they see it so to me, it needs to be a not so typical color. I’m thinking of orange Aquila matte or one of the pebbled leathers. Hard to find swatches in one place. Any ideas on color for my finale?


If you go to the Massaccesi customization and leather reference thread there are quite a few photos of the leather swatches.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I wonder if this is the same Aquila matte on the availability list. It isn’t listed as dark orange though


Yes this is the Aquila matte on the list. It is the orange Aquila matte. I ordered a midi Victoria in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I am considering a green but the dk green vacchetta isnt available.


MM has enough dark green vachetta for a small bag. I know because I asked if he did a couple of days ago. I thought about a little Muse in dark green vachetta. Decided on Verona instead.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> I want to order a Minerva Midi but can’t decide color. I don’t think I want black or brown. I want someone to say ....”who made this bag?” when they see it so to me, it needs to be a not so typical color. I’m thinking of orange Aquila matte or one of the pebbled leathers. Hard to find swatches in one place. Any ideas on color for my finale?


I love so many of the MM leathers but, when I really internalized the fact that Marco was closing, I went for another bag (encore final order) in pebbled. It ages beautifully becoming chewy / soft to the hand but still so very durable; and, just going on the compliments alone I get on the bags I have in it, it can be a real show-stopper. I think fuchsia as well as some of the greens, red, and some beautiful neutrals are still available. The saturation in the deeper colors might fit the bill for an unusual and stunning bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> Is the port merino showing true color in this photo?  I imagined it a bit darker. TIA!



it’s a sunny day and the car seats are a kind of of funky not Marco Caramel color... so she really looks purer and darker IRL.  Much more of a deep and saturated color.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> MM has enough dark green vachetta for a small bag. I know because I asked if he did a couple of days ago. I thought about a little Muse in dark green vachetta. Decided on Verona instead.



Did you order another little muse DJFMN?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Did you order another little muse DJFMN?


I am deciding between Midi Juliet and Little Muse for my verona bag. Have not decided yet. That will be my final encore final final order!!!


----------



## mattyt

Hi all!  Super late to the party, but I am loving the Tulipano & could really use some help! 
Can anyone compare the size of the large Tulipano to a Coach Rogue?  Is it larger or smaller?
I am also interested in the Terracotta Pompei, if anyone has a sample & could share a photo. 
Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

mattyt said:


> Hi all!  Super late to the party, but I am loving the Tulipano & could really use some help!
> Can anyone compare the size of the large Tulipano to a Coach Rogue?  Is it larger or smaller?
> I am also interested in the Terracotta Pompei, if anyone has a sample & could share a photo.
> Thanks!


Hi mattyt,
Welcome to the MM world! I don't have a large Tulipano, but I do have a little Tulipano interior and a Rogue. The little Tulipano interior is definitely smaller than a Rogue. I believe that even the complete little Tulipano is smaller than a Rogue. The regular size Tulipano would definitely be bigger than the regular size Rogue. Here are some pictures. (Ugh!  I don't know why it uploaded my picture sideways.  I can't rotate it for some reason.)


----------



## mattyt

Thank-you so much!!  I think I will go with the smaller one, as I didn't want anything larger than my rogue.  Now to decide on the color.... where can I find a color chart?


----------



## vink

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you.  It is my favorite so far. I'm considering something in the orange Aquila Matte leather.



I can’t get that out of my. I don’t, too! Only if I know what style to pair it with. I have too many Selene, otherwise, it’d be my first choice!


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> My dark blue nabuck Selene Zip arrived. It's gorgeous! Dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining. I need better light for photos but will snap some soon.



We almost have a twin! I order mine with sage lining, too! But not the Selene! Can’t wait to see your photo!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> I haven’t been around lately, but I’m popping in to post pics of my pewter Stella.  Fabulous clutch that comes with a chain strap that I removed.
> 
> Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 4281449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281450



We almost have the same bag! I think yours is in silver hardware? Mine is light gunmetal. [emoji4] It’s a gorgeous bag! So bright and really suit the season!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Here is Marco’s message for those who don’t have FB:
> 
> THANK YOU to all MM Customers
> 
> I want to thank all MM customers who supported us so far, especially during last 3 months.
> 
> I decided to stop producing bespoke handbags by the end of last September. After my announcement we received an incredibly big quantity of orders from all around the world and that allowed the company to stay open and to keep accepting orders. In this period I've kept searching for a partner or an investor so to have the possibility to keep developing this project with new services, new collections, a new website, etc. together with a good marketing project that could give more visibility to the brand and to enlarge a lot including the total number of MM customers. That was the only possible way to turn this project into a profitable investment.
> 
> I haven't reached that goal so I'm forced to stop accepting orders after January 15th, 2019. Until then it will still be possible to order any in stock material with the benefit of a 20% off and it will be possible to order any Pebbled, Nappa, Pompei or Verona color at full price (if color requested is still in production at the tannery). We'll do our best to deliver these last orders by the end of February / mid March.
> 
> In this period my last attempt will be to work on a crowdfunding project for MM. In case that will become a concrete and realistic opportunity I'll be more than happy to inform all of you.
> 
> Whatever the future holds for MM these years will remain unforgettable forever. Gratitude, joy, love and happiness you all shared with us made me and my team better people. Thanks to you we've had the possibility to do every day what we love the most and that's priceless. I will thank you for the rest of my life.
> 
> Happy holidays to all of you.
> 
> With gratitude,
> Marco



I couldn’t be more heart broken that this. His message is very very sad. I wish his crowd funding become successful. I’ve backed many projects on crowd funding before. I wish his will be one of those successful ones. 
Will he let us know if he decides to put it up and when? And in what kind of condition for the perk?


----------



## Flowergeek

Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size. 












I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


----------



## Kylacove

pdxhb said:


> I have three - Merinos, Nappa, and Verona. I think my favorite at the moment is the Merinos. As much as I adore the Verona, it's a tiny bit too light/soft for the style IMO. Funny you mention pebbled because I have thought that I'd like to have either a Victoria or a Selene Midi in pebbled, as it's such a remarkable leather.


I used an organizer/base shaper in my Verona Victoria and I love her now. It stands up better while still being soft and comfortable to carry. Just FYI.


----------



## eleanors36

Bagmedic said:


> I want to order a Minerva Midi but can’t decide color. I don’t think I want black or brown. I want someone to say ....”who made this bag?” when they see it so to me, it needs to be a not so typical color. I’m thinking of orange Aquila matte or one of the pebbled leathers. Hard to find swatches in one place. Any ideas on color for my finale?


I asked Marc to color black my Minerva Midi in pebbled dark green and black.  It hasn't arrived yet, but here's the design he sent to me.


----------



## carterazo

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


Congrats! What a lovely contrast! I don't know about putting anything on the leather.  I do know that Marco's smooth leather is sturdy and hard wearing. It does not scratch easily.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I asked Marc to color black my Minerva Midi in pebbled dark green and black.  It hasn't arrived yet, but here's the design he sent to me.


This will be fabulous, e! Another green bag! I love that Marco has had the green hues your hear desired. [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> This will be fabulous, e! Another green bag! I love that Marco has had the green hues your hear desired. [emoji7]


I do too!  My wallet doesn't, but as I said, I'm going to shop my closet for a while.   I love the combinations Marco makes with designs too.


----------



## djfmn

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


Wow that is gorgeous. Love the color and the lining is perfect. I have 5 leather pompei bags and I have not protected or conditioned any of them and they still look brand new. I will ask MM if he has a suggestion on how to protect and condition pompei.


----------



## christinemliu

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?



This combo is super lovely!!! Your pics are shot to showcase the bag so well too!

The MM bags I have owned have worn very well. I have accidentally rubbed up on walls or cars, scraped with my ring or key, children's sticky fingers, and even some yucky grocery cart residue on one, and the bags look great. However I have used Apple Care Leather Conditioner on a Tuscania leather MM bag because it was a little dry; it went well, but in general, I haven't had to use anything on the others. But if you opt to, that product should be fine.


----------



## djfmn

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


Here is what Marco told me about pompei leather does not require particular protection it already has a protective film on it. He said if you want to put a protector on just a basic protective spray for leather is enough. Hope that helps.
I have not put anything on my pompei leather bags at all. They look perfect still.


----------



## VanBod1525

My photos don't do it justice - the leather on this is so lush.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?



Stunning!!


----------



## FireflyBlues

SEWDimples said:


> Here's a quick picture of my two new bags. I'll take interior pictures later. The sun is not visible. It is raining again.
> 
> Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte leather with silver HW
> Sabrina Midi Dark Plum Washed Lamb leather with dark HW
> 
> View attachment 4280644


Those are both incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Stunning!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


Really pretty!  Love the hardware and the lining is perfect with it. I have found Pompei to be a very sturdy leather.  So use it and enjoy it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ignore, wrong posting by me.  Lol


----------



## Flowergeek

djfmn said:


> Here is what Marco told me about pompei leather does not require particular protection it already has a protective film on it. He said if you want to put a protector on just a basic protective spray for leather is enough. Hope that helps.
> I have not put anything on my pompei leather bags at all. They look perfect still.



Oh thank you so much for checking with Marco! Definitely puts my mind at ease. I had a small panic attack when it started to rain on her the other night. But I made sure to wipe the water off as soon as I got inside. Not a mark on her but thought I better make sure so I don’t ruin the leather.


----------



## Flowergeek

southernbelle43 said:


> Really pretty!  Love the hardware and the lining is perfect with it. I have found Pompei to be a very sturdy leather.  So use it and enjoy it.



I have been considering, like many others here, making a final order. So nice to know pompei is tough as that leather has lots of good color choices


----------



## Flowergeek

eleanors36 said:


> I asked Marc to color black my Minerva Midi in pebbled dark green and black.  It hasn't arrived yet, but here's the design he sent to me.



This is beautiful! I’ve been wanting a green Aura. I will have to research pebbled Aura’s


----------



## southernbelle43

Flowergeek said:


> I have been considering, like many others here, making a final order. So nice to know pompei is tough as that leather has lots of good color choices


i have six different MM leathers and all are holding up welll.  I  do put a light moisturizer on them evey once in a while.  Leatther is a natural material and will dry out over the years.


----------



## vink

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?



I didn’t put anything on my glitter Pompeii and it’s indestructible.


----------



## pdxhb

Flowergeek said:


> Got my muse midi in pompei dark grey! I opted for gunmetal hardware and pink lining. She definitely has a warm undertone of red to her leather. I love the matte with a subtle sheen. And the leather is not heavy given her size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never had a smooth leather purse. So a bit unsure how to protect and condition it . Any suggestions? Or can I use my Lexol?


I just love the color scheme! 
Pretty sure you already got your question answered regarding care of Pompei, but here's one more for you.  When I first received my Muse in Pompei, I got bold and scratched the leather to see how the surface would mark and respond to a soft cloth. Happy to report ZERO impact and it continues to wear so well! Here's my original post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1127#post-32068701

For a light moisturizing conditioner on my MM bags, I use Leather CPR, which has worked well on pebbled, nappa, and merinos so far. I have not moisturized my vachetta or verona leathers but they are much newer to my collection. I've yet to venture into any protective spray.


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone have something made in the calf metallic bronze?  Swatch attached.  I am considering for a Minerva Midi but wondering how it would look when blown up on to a large bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

When will we see midi Juliet.......????


----------



## msd_bags

HopelessBagGirl said:


> When will we see midi Juliet.......????


I think my sister is waiting until I get there in a few days and is no longer gonna give me a picture of midi Juliet.  Can't wait to see one myself!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have something made in the calf metallic bronze?  Swatch attached.  I am considering for a Minerva Midi but wondering how it would look when blown up on to a large bag.
> View attachment 4282689


I think @tenKrat might have one. Also @Odebdo might have one. As well as @Vannie I think she has one as well.


----------



## Bagmedic

I've "narrowed down" the colors I'm thinking of for my Minerva Midi.  I think a safe bet is the orange aquilla matte but the bronze metallic calf is interesting!  Also, maybe dark purple pebble but would need to see a better swatch to see if it is as dark as it shows.  I would prefer it to be almost black actually like it looks and not in your face purple on a relatively larger bag.

Other contenders are the brownrose nappa (top right middle swatch) and port merinos (bottom left swatch on right)
Opinions?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> I've "narrowed down" the colors I'm thinking of for my Minerva Midi.  I think a safe bet is the orange aquilla matte but the bronze metallic calf is interesting!  Also, maybe dark purple pebble but would need to see a better swatch to see if it is as dark as it shows.  I would prefer it to be almost black actually like it looks and not in your face purple on a relatively larger bag.
> 
> Other contenders are the brownrose nappa (top right middle swatch) and port merinos (bottom left swatch on right)
> Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 4282845
> View attachment 4282846


I say colorblock your favorites!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I just love the color scheme!
> Pretty sure you already got your question answered regarding care of Pompei, but here's one more for you.  When I first received my Muse in Pompei, I got bold and scratched the leather to see how the surface would mark and respond to a soft cloth. Happy to report ZERO impact and it continues to wear so well! Here's my original post: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1127#post-32068701
> 
> For a light moisturizing conditioner on my MM bags, I use Leather CPR, which has worked well on pebbled, nappa, and merinos so far. I have not moisturized my vachetta or verona leathers but they are much newer to my collection. I've yet to venture into any protective spray.


Leather CPR is awesome!!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I've "narrowed down" the colors I'm thinking of for my Minerva Midi.  I think a safe bet is the orange aquilla matte but the bronze metallic calf is interesting!  Also, maybe dark purple pebble but would need to see a better swatch to see if it is as dark as it shows.  I would prefer it to be almost black actually like it looks and not in your face purple on a relatively larger bag.
> 
> Other contenders are the brownrose nappa (top right middle swatch) and port merinos (bottom left swatch on right)
> Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 4282845
> View attachment 4282846



I do not have any purple pebbled... MM Facebook page has a pic of purple pebbled and it does not look real dark, but that may be the light.


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagmedic said:


> I've "narrowed down" the colors I'm thinking of for my Minerva Midi.  I think a safe bet is the orange aquilla matte but the bronze metallic calf is interesting!  Also, maybe dark purple pebble but would need to see a better swatch to see if it is as dark as it shows.  I would prefer it to be almost black actually like it looks and not in your face purple on a relatively larger bag.
> 
> Other contenders are the brownrose nappa (top right middle swatch) and port merinos (bottom left swatch on right)
> Opinions?
> 
> View attachment 4282845
> View attachment 4282846


The one you keep going back to look at.


----------



## bonniekir

https://scontent.fzgh1-1.fna.fbcdn....=0e04f4defa280932f843fdd441b5c4a2&oe=5C8EA3F9
This is the purple pebbled i know.. not my bag, i have a Diva in this colour! Ask Marco if it is similar


----------



## eleanors36

Does anyone here have a Venus or Aphrodite? If so, what do you like or dislike about it?


----------



## clu0984

Had the Venus.  The corners do show wear as they tend to jut out.  I also feel that it looked much better zipped as it showcased the silhouette.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone here have a Venus or Aphrodite? If so, what do you like or dislike about it?


I have an aphrodite that is one of my favorite bags.  It hangs really close to the body which makes it extremely comfortable to carry. It opens widely so  you can see everythng in it with no trouble.  Mine has an ouside pocket for phone, keys, etc.  But I also had one with no outside pocket and found that the inside pocket was high enough so  you can get to your phone in a hurry with no trouble. In my opinion this style is one of Marco’s best. It is the only  color blocked bag I have and I will not be sellng or trading it.


----------



## christinemliu

eleanors36 said:


> Does anyone here have a Venus or Aphrodite? If so, what do you like or dislike about it?


I think I recall someone having difficulty with the Venus because of the accordion structure of it; if most of your items are fairly flat, it's probably fine, but won't hold a lot that are bulky without bulging is my guess (because I haven't ever tried the Venus). I am echoing southernbelle43's praises because I also have an Aphrodite and feel the same. It's a fun bag to plan because so many parts can be customized (colorblock, messenger strap with chain or not and different leather, top straps are both adjustable and can be different leather, etc.). I also love the top zipper because sometimes you don't want an opening that's not completely secure. Even in a smooshy leather in merinos, it sits up so it's super easy to get your stuff inside, which I heard first from Tenkrat, who has a wonderful Youtube video that helped convince me to try this style!


----------



## eleanors36

clu0984 said:


> Had the Venus.  The corners do show wear as they tend to jut out.  I also feel that it looked much better zipped as it showcased the silhouette.


Thank you!  


southernbelle43 said:


> I have an aphrodite that is one of my favorite bags.  It hangs really close to the body which makes it extremely comfortable to carry. It opens widely so  you can see everythng in it with no trouble.  Mine has an ouside pocket for phone, keys, etc.  But I also had one with no outside pocket and found that the inside pocket was high enough so  you can get to your phone in a hurry with no trouble. In my opinion this style is one of Marco’s best. It is the only  color blocked bag I have and I will not be sellng or trading it.
> View attachment 4283339



That sounds great.  Thanks for the photo!


christinemliu said:


> I think I recall someone having difficulty with the Venus because of the accordion structure of it; if most of your items are fairly flat, it's probably fine, but won't hold a lot that are bulky without bulging is my guess (because I haven't ever tried the Venus). I am echoing southernbelle43's praises because I also have an Aphrodite and feel the same. It's a fun bag to plan because so many parts can be customized (colorblock, messenger strap with chain or not and different leather, top straps are both adjustable and can be different leather, etc.). I also love the top zipper because sometimes you don't want an opening that's not completely secure. Even in a smooshy leather in merinos, it sits up so it's super easy to get your stuff inside, which I heard first from Tenkrat, who has a wonderful Youtube video that helped convince me to try this style!



Thank you!  Thanks, everyone! This helps so much!


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> That sounds great.  Thanks for the photo!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Thanks, everyone! This helps so much!


The first MM bag I bought was a pearl grey Aphrodite. It is a great bag easy to get into holds quite a lot and I love the top zipper. This bag is in my avatar. My daughter really loved it so I gave it to her and replaced it with an all purple pebbled  leather (handles are purple nappa) Aphrodite. It is one of MM's underrated styles in my opinion.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> The first MM bag I bought was a pearl grey Aphrodite. It is a great bag easy to get into holds quite a lot and I love the top zipper. This bag is in my avatar. My daughter really loved it so I gave it to her and replaced it with an all purple pebbled  leather (handles are purple nappa) Aphrodite. It is one of MM's underrated styles in my opinion.


Djfmn, did you ever post a pic of your purple Aphrodite with the purple handles? I don't recall seeing it and would love to...I do remember the one you gave your friend though, but that one had black handles I thought.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh man.... $20-37 for MM bags on eBay just hurts my heart.  I hate being driven to only popular and well known designers because when i wish to sell at some point the second hand market is non existent.  It's a bummer. 

That being said, I'm really tempted to get something in lively pink to match this Michael kors strap:


I have the wrap bracelet in lively pink and it matches my UN-used strap which craves a bag. Maybe midi Juliet? Zhoe? Midi Selene? Yeah probably a midi Selene....


----------



## lenie

Update on my first order that was shipped in September and still not received- Marco contacted the shipping company and was assured it was not lost. The company said if the box was lost, he would have been notified sooner. He is now waiting to hear from USPS to see if they can locate the box. If he doesn’t hear from them by the end of the month, he is going to remake the bags in that box. Still waiting...


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> I think I recall someone having difficulty with the Venus because of the accordion structure of it; if most of your items are fairly flat, it's probably fine, but won't hold a lot that are bulky without bulging is my guess (because I haven't ever tried the Venus). I am echoing southernbelle43's praises because I also have an Aphrodite and feel the same. It's a fun bag to plan because so many parts can be customized (colorblock, messenger strap with chain or not and different leather, top straps are both adjustable and can be different leather, etc.). I also love the top zipper because sometimes you don't want an opening that's not completely secure. Even in a smooshy leather in merinos, it sits up so it's super easy to get your stuff inside, which I heard first from Tenkrat, who has a wonderful Youtube video that helped convince me to try this style!


Oops, sorry, I mixed it up, it was DIGNATIUS who did the Aphrodite review, here: 
She's also done an Alexia Midi and Zhoe reviews.
TenKrat's done Minerva Midi, Penelope and Penelope Midi, and the Aura, here: https://www.youtube.com/user/MizFrayedLaces
Love these!!! If MM does a crowdsource, I hope many people could refer to these videos...they have all helped me...


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Update on my first order that was shipped in September and still not received- Marco contacted the shipping company and was assured it was not lost. The company said if the box was lost, he would have been notified sooner. He is now waiting to hear from USPS to see if they can locate the box. If he doesn’t hear from them by the end of the month, he is going to remake the bags in that box. Still waiting...



I hope your bags get to you soon. He shipped my first lot last week. I’m crossing my fingers that it’ll arrive before the new year. I hope it reaches my country before Christmas coz we don’t really celebrate it here so it’s not a big deal and probably will get to me with no problem. New year is another issue though. [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Djfmn, did you ever post a pic of your purple Aphrodite with the purple handles? I don't recall seeing it and would love to...I do remember the one you gave your friend though, but that one had black handles I thought.


Actually it is the one and it was all purple. The purple looks a little darker on the handles because it is nappa leather vs the bag which is pebbled. I was considering replacing my Aphrodites that I gave away. But I sometimes borrow the one I gave to my daughter for a couple of months. So I get to use it when I want an Aphrodite to wear.


----------



## eleanors36

christinemliu said:


> Oops, sorry, I mixed it up, it was DIGNATIUS who did the Aphrodite review, here:
> She's also done an Alexia Midi and Zhoe reviews.
> TenKrat's done Minerva Midi, Penelope and Penelope Midi, and the Aura, here: https://www.youtube.com/user/MizFrayedLaces
> Love these!!! If MM does a crowdsource, I hope many people could refer to these videos...they have all helped me...



These are really good videos, too.


----------



## Kylacove

You all are making me want to order an Aphrodite. Or a Hera.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the photo of my friend in South Africa Heather, I sent her my purple Aphrodite. She loves the bag and told me she uses it all the time. I love that she is getting so much use and enjoyment out of her MM bag. Makes me happy to.


----------



## southernbelle43

All the talk about Aphrodite made me get mine out.  I forget how much I really like this bag!  I always chuckle because it is rather narrow on top with a fat bottom, which means it is shaped just like me!  Maybe that is why I like it so much.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Here is the photo of my friend in South Africa Heather, I sent her my purple Aphrodite. She loves the bag and told me she uses it all the time. I love that she is getting so much use and enjoyment out of her MM bag. Makes me happy to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283867


So sweet, thank you for sharing again! My memory is terrible, first mixing up YouTube ladies and now thinking I remembered black straps...or maybe i have been looking at too many bags because of companies closing plus holiday prices haha...or, what am I typing, we can never look at too many bags!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Taupe Penelope out for a little shopping.  Perfect for quick errands   I’m wondering about an exterior pocket add on ( and messenger strap). Yes the color changes w the light.


----------



## Coastal jewel

And I could so go w a Aphrodite midi... lol.  Now serious questions. Who has caramel Merinos? Cappuccino pebbled?  Like? Don’t like?  Dark brown?  Or a color Block w blue and black?


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> Taupe Penelope out for a little shopping.  Perfect for quick errands   I’m wondering about an exterior pocket add on ( and messenger strap). Yes the color changes w the light.


Is this nappa leather?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> Is this nappa leather?



Yes. It is taupe Nappa.  And I think this is my first Nappa from MM.    I like the leather.


----------



## ajamy

lenie said:


> Update on my first order that was shipped in September and still not received- Marco contacted the shipping company and was assured it was not lost. The company said if the box was lost, he would have been notified sooner. He is now waiting to hear from USPS to see if they can locate the box. If he doesn’t hear from them by the end of the month, he is going to remake the bags in that box. Still waiting...


I do hope your parcel turns up, both for you and for Marco who is busy enough already with all our orders!


----------



## djfmn

I have had a request from MM he is asking if the ladies can please post photos on their lovely MM bags on the "WE ARE MM" page of his website. I started posting photos of my bags this morning. A big thanks from MM for those who have posted and also to those who are going to post.


----------



## Coastal jewel

It’s here... Juliet midi in “light port” and panelope In Aquila Matt orange.  Alas I am (trying) to wait for Christmas   
	

		
			
		

		
	





Anticipation reveal


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s here... Juliet midi in “light port” and panelope In Aquila Matt orange.  Alas I am (trying) to wait for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284606
> View attachment 4284607
> 
> 
> Anticipation reveal



What a tease


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I have had a request from MM he is asking if the ladies can please post photos on their lovely MM bags on the "WE ARE MM" page of his website. I started posting photos of my bags this morning. A big thanks from MM for those who have posted and also to those who are going to post.



I’m about to be on the road again and won’t have most of my MM with me until mid January. Are there any deadline?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s here... Juliet midi in “light port” and panelope In Aquila Matt orange.  Alas I am (trying) to wait for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284606
> View attachment 4284607
> 
> 
> Anticipation reveal



My gosh! You Are Killing Me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I’m about to be on the road again and won’t have most of my MM with me until mid January. Are there any deadline?


No deadline but as soon as you are able to would be great.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s here... Juliet midi in “light port” and panelope In Aquila Matt orange.  Alas I am (trying) to wait for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284606
> View attachment 4284607
> 
> 
> Anticipation reveal


I got all excited thinking I would be able to see the bags, but no. You had to go and be the strongest girl on earth. [emoji1] [emoji2] [emoji3] [emoji38] . You have incredible will power! [emoji33] [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> My gosh! You Are Killing Me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Me too! [emoji23]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Did anyone see bagmedic post of the metallic leather...  oh geez...  it’s a Beauty.


----------



## Bagmedic

Here's what I posted in the reference thread for the bronze.


----------



## Bagmedic

Here's the other collage of pebbled leathers Marco sent me to get a better idea on a few colors:


----------



## Bagmedic

So my choices are the purple pebbled, bronze metallic or orange aquilla matte.  While I keep gravitating toward that bronze metallic, I'm afraid it will look too much on the Minerva Midi being a relatively larger bag.  I was thinking dark green but that is kind of a typical color and I have a Ralph Lauren hobo in a hunter green color.  I don't really have anything purple.  I'm going to sleep on it....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm excited to report I have found my first bit of wear on my Venezia Selene!! LOL! After 7 months of travel and work, she has at last developed some creases. 

I can't believe how the stitching and even the corners all look like brand new, even with the heavy wear this work horse goes through. Love love love this bag and MM's quality so much.


----------



## carterazo

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm excited to report I have found my first bit of wear on my Venezia Selene!! LOL! After 7 months of travel and work, she has at last developed some creases.
> 
> I can't believe how the stitching and even the corners all look like brand new, even with the heavy wear this work horse goes through. Love love love this bag and MM's quality so much.


That's MM quality, for ya! We're going to miss it. [emoji17] 
But yay for your bag! [emoji7]


----------



## orchidmyst

Ladies, I just asked Marco and he said you can order Venezia!
Here is the blog link to see the different colors:
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2016/10/massaccesiintroduces-venezia-ournew.html


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> We almost have the same bag! I think yours is in silver hardware? Mine is light gunmetal. [emoji4] It’s a gorgeous bag! So bright and really suit the season!


Yes, silver HW.  Thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I think @tenKrat might have one. Also @Odebdo might have one. As well as @Vannie I think she has one as well.


Would be great if I did.  @djfmn, you must be thinking of my BE Hug Me in dark brown crash leather. It looks similar.


----------



## Bagmedic

Bagmedic said:


> Here's what I posted in the reference thread for the bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285028


Has anyone ordered anything in the metallic leathers?  I'm wondering if they are best suited for small bags such as the pouches.


----------



## orchidmyst

I asked Marco if there are any new Venezia leather and he sent me this chart.
These are the Venezia leathers available for order.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh goodness..  He keeps making this harder.  I did not order it before because, while I love nice purses, they have a job to do. I feared it would be to fragile for me


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is part of my latest order with different purple and plum leathers.
Hope these pictures help whoever love purple and plum as well.

Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)




The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.


Side view
(I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)


Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap


Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps


----------



## orchidmyst

Hera in Purple Nappa with top zip closure


Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware


Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa with top zip closure.
The color is actually a bit more brown than it is in the picture


----------



## southernbelle43

Not a bag but...... I just had to post this for the dog  lovers on here.  It isn’t my dog.  Even if you are not a dog lover, if you can look at this without smiling....well I don’t know what is wrong, lol.


----------



## Aminu

Bagmedic said:


> Has anyone ordered anything in the metallic leathers?  I'm wondering if they are best suited for small bags such as the pouches.



I have a Divina Midi and a Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb. Marco used a stiffer backing with this leather - I love it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

orchidmyst said:


> Here is part of my latest order with different purple and plum leathers.
> Hope these pictures help whoever love purple and plum as well.
> 
> Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)
> View attachment 4285684
> 
> View attachment 4285685
> 
> The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.
> View attachment 4285686
> 
> Side view
> (I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)
> View attachment 4285687
> 
> Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap
> View attachment 4285688
> 
> Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps
> View attachment 4285689



I love the colors and it is so helpful to me as I love the plum colors.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I love plumb lamb


----------



## orchidmyst

Coastal jewel said:


> I love plumb lamb


Keep in mind that the washed lamb leather shows scratches and looks more distressed when compared to other leathers.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I have a Divina Midi and a Mini Zhoe in Gold Laminato Lamb. Marco used a stiffer backing with this leather - I love it!
> View attachment 4285700
> View attachment 4285701


These are amazing. Love love love the Zhoe


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Hera in Purple Nappa with top zip closure
> View attachment 4285693
> 
> Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4285694
> 
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa with top zip closure.
> The color is actually a bit more brown than it is in the picture
> View attachment 4285695
> 
> View attachment 4285696
> 
> View attachment 4285698


These are gorgeous. I love all the different leathers and styles. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## msd_bags

orchidmyst said:


> Hera in Purple Nappa with top zip closure
> View attachment 4285693
> 
> Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4285694
> 
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa with top zip closure.
> The color is actually a bit more brown than it is in the picture
> View attachment 4285695
> 
> View attachment 4285696
> 
> View attachment 4285698



You have great variety!!! Both colors and styles! Wonderful haul!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ugh - they tried to deliver my bag yesterday and I asked for redelivery today but it didn’t work! Hopefully it’s at the post office waiting...


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Hera in Purple Nappa with top zip closure
> View attachment 4285693
> 
> Theia in Fuchsia Pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4285694
> 
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa with top zip closure.
> The color is actually a bit more brown than it is in the picture
> View attachment 4285695
> 
> View attachment 4285696
> 
> View attachment 4285698


Whoa, you got an awesome haul! Love those purples and pinks...and I feel like we don't see that many Hera pics, yours is sweet! I think my favorite is your brownrose Muse...so lovely!


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco if there are any new Venezia leather and he sent me this chart.
> These are the Venezia leathers available for order.
> View attachment 4285593



Ouch! I386B is so beautiful!


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> Here is part of my latest order with different purple and plum leathers.
> Hope these pictures help whoever love purple and plum as well.
> 
> Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)
> View attachment 4285684
> 
> View attachment 4285685
> 
> The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.
> View attachment 4285686
> 
> Side view
> (I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)
> View attachment 4285687
> 
> Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap
> View attachment 4285688
> 
> Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps
> View attachment 4285689



Oh... my... I seriously love the texture of the washed lamb.


----------



## Bagmedic

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4285469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bag but...... I just had to post this for the dog  lovers on here.  It isn’t my dog.  Even if you are not a dog lover, if you can look at this without smiling....well I don’t know what is wrong, lol.


Can you say adorable???


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh goodness..  He keeps making this harder.  I did not order it before because, while I love nice purses, they have a job to do. I feared it would be to fragile for me


The colors are incredible, aren't they? Venezia is very forgiving and durable in my experience - I have a penny messenger in it and have actually scraped it against a parking garage wall by accident with NO DAMAGE for my foibles. Just in case that helps any.


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm excited to report I have found my first bit of wear on my Venezia Selene!! LOL! After 7 months of travel and work, she has at last developed some creases.
> 
> I can't believe how the stitching and even the corners all look like brand new, even with the heavy wear this work horse goes through. Love love love this bag and MM's quality so much.


I'm confused why you would say "wear" is good.  Do you mean this leather take a long time to break in?  I'm not familiar with this leather or expectations with it.  TIA


----------



## vink

Bagmedic said:


> I'm confused why you would say "wear" is good.  Do you mean this leather take a long time to break in?  I'm not familiar with this leather or expectations with it.  TIA



I think she means by it getting slouch or start to soften up.


----------



## orchidmyst

Bagmedic said:


> I'm confused why you would say "wear" is good.  Do you mean this leather take a long time to break in?  I'm not familiar with this leather or expectations with it.  TIA


I'm very rough with my bags and usually can see wear and tear at the corner of the bags, no matter how much I try to moisturize the bag or how expensive the bag is or how high quality the leather is.
I think this is what "wear" was being referred about
MM bags are really great because I don't see this happening.
Of course you still have to moisturize the bag regularly because all leather will dry up no matter what.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> I'm confused why you would say "wear" is good.  Do you mean this leather take a long time to break in?  I'm not familiar with this leather or expectations with it.  TIA


Haha, I was just joking around really! I was joking because I'm actually surprised that it took this long for any kind of marks to show up - despite its job as a workhorse, I haven't even had corner wear or edge paint issues! So while in truth I'm not necessarily excited that the bag got creased like I joked, I am pleased that it took 7 months of hard use to even see anything 

Oh, and I don't think Venezia really breaks in - it's a hard-wearing stamped leather, like saffiano, but I think a better texture and shine


----------



## bellebellebelle19

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco if there are any new Venezia leather and he sent me this chart.
> These are the Venezia leathers available for order.
> View attachment 4285593


Just gorgeous. I'm pretty sure I had a communication mix-up between Marco and Colette - I got a swatch of 1382B and was told it was ruby red so I ordered ruby red, but I ended up getting a bag in L317B, which is way louder! In the end I'm glad I got the bright red though, as it suits my style better.

I'm so tempted to get a colorblocked Miss M in Venezia……I'm on a serious bag ban though! Why does Massaccesi have to close


----------



## Kylacove

I hear you. My money tree is bare, but the thought of not being able to get another MM in the future is tempting me.


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just gorgeous. I'm pretty sure I had a communication mix-up between Marco and Colette - I got a swatch of 1382B and was told it was ruby red so I ordered ruby red, but I ended up getting a bag in L317B, which is way louder! In the end I'm glad I got the bright red though, as it suits my style better.
> 
> I'm so tempted to get a colorblocked Miss M in Venezia……I'm on a serious bag ban though! Why does Massaccesi have to close



I can totally understand you.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, I'm not going to totally lose hope yet as Marco is working on a Kickstarter project so *crosses fingers*.

But that didn't stop me from ordering. I need to be on ban island. For real.


----------



## vink

The more I look at the Venezia swatches, the more I like the white one. I mean the pure white bright one. But white bag is notorious for turning yellowed over time. Do you think this will turn, too? [emoji848]


----------



## vink

I asked and Marco said Venezia is treated and has some kind of protective film so it won’t turn yellow or change the color over time. I normally don’t like the scales and all things exotic looking leathers. But I like that real pure white color. Life is hard!


----------



## Bagmedic

orchidmyst said:


> Here is part of my latest order with different purple and plum leathers.
> Hope these pictures help whoever love purple and plum as well.
> 
> Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)
> View attachment 4285684
> 
> View attachment 4285685
> 
> The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.
> View attachment 4285686
> 
> Side view
> (I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)
> View attachment 4285687
> 
> Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap
> View attachment 4285688
> 
> Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps
> View attachment 4285689


I love both colors!  I was surprised the Carmin is not as dark as the swatch I've seen....or maybe the flash/lighting?  I'm still struggling with picking a color/leather for my Minerva Midi......


----------



## orchidmyst

Bagmedic said:


> I love both colors!  I was surprised the Carmin is not as dark as the swatch I've seen....or maybe the flash/lighting?  I'm still struggling with picking a color/leather for my Minerva Midi......



The Carmin in real life is slightly darker than it is in the picture.


----------



## lenie

Just got notice from USPS that my second shipment is in US. It should have the Miss M in dark green pompei, Hera in orange lamb, and Penelope in Sky Verona. First shipment is still MIA.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I got a notice that my items has been shipped yesterday but only contains partial order. Thought it’s strange as I asked for combined shipment therefore didn’t pay for two shipments.


----------



## christinemliu

While contemplating a last/finale/encore/final/concluding item, I thought it would be neat to see the different leathers in one photo. Here's verona, pebbled, vacchetta, nappa, merinos, and tuscania from left to right. I gave away an athene bag, so I am missing a seventh leather...I actually thought it'd be cool to see all the different black swatches lined up together in one photo to see the contrast/comparison between the leathers, but I don't own any...


----------



## BittyMonkey

My first MM~ (of several to follow)...after some USPS drama, here she is! Alexia in Pompei blue glitter! I added a zip top, red liner and made the strap wider (and added a bag charm).


----------



## DesigningStyle

I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So sorry that happened! That's not a fun discovery. Have you had a chance to reach out to them yet?


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> My first MM~ (of several to follow)...after some USPS drama, here she is! Alexia in Pompei blue glitter! I added a zip top, red liner and made the strap wider (and added a bag charm).


Oh she's striking! Beautiful.


----------



## BittyMonkey

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.


Oh, no! Definitely reach out.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My edge paint cracked on my Calista also. Same spots, plus others...not as soon as yours though . This happened to someone else too. I have about 9 MM bags, and the Calista is the only one that this happened to.

I put off buying edge paint, but a few months ago a chunk of paint just fell off, so now I definitely need to touch up the edges.

 I don’t know what it is about that style and the edge paint, but I knew after that happened I would never purchase another Calista as I didnt want to take the chance of it happening again.


----------



## Bagmedic

Oh, boy!  That's one of the bags I ordered in a washed lamb leather.  I haven't received it yet.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I have not had a moment to reach out to MM.  I am busy wrapping gifts and baking.  I will.


----------



## Tankgirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> My edge paint cracked on my Calista also. Same spots, plus others...not as soon as yours though . This happened to someone else too. I have about 9 MM bags, and the Calista is the only one that this happened to.
> 
> I put off buying edge paint, but a few months ago a chunk of paint just fell off, so now I definitely need to touch up the edges.
> 
> I don’t know what it is about that style and the edge paint, but I knew after that happened I would never purchase another Calista as I didnt want to take the chance of it happening again.



Bonniekir, has this ever happened to your Calistas?


----------



## jaspearl

I've had my Merinos Calista for 7 months and I've been throwing it around, so far no cracking, hopefully it will only happen much later!


----------



## bonniekir

Tankgirl said:


> Bonniekir, has this ever happened to your Calistas?



Nope. Never, I have 6 or 7!Calistas from very thin skin to the heaver ( Athene is the thinnest
 and Aqula the heaviet inbetween Tuscania and Merino) But never happened!
And I am not careful per se.. dogs sleep on them, grandkids fill them with toys etc) They just get softer. 

So honestly I don’t know what happened with yours


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> My first MM~ (of several to follow)...after some USPS drama, here she is! Alexia in Pompei blue glitter! I added a zip top, red liner and made the strap wider (and added a bag charm).



So beautiful!


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh... no....


----------



## bonniekir

BittyMonkey said:


> My first MM~ (of several to follow)...after some USPS drama, here she is! Alexia in Pompei blue glitter! I added a zip top, red liner and made the strap wider (and added a bag charm).



Congratulations! Your bag is beautiful!! [emoji106]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

butterfly hair clip hitchin’ a ride on my amethyst Pompei angelica today, with metallic navy Phoebe along as my ‘essentials clutch’.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I feel like his bag charm looks a little too much like Michael Kors's. Probably won't really use it much.


----------



## BittyMonkey

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4286864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly hair clip hitchin’ a ride on my amethyst Pompei angelica today, with metallic navy Phoebe along as my ‘essentials clutch’.


I love amethyst so much.


----------



## Coastal jewel

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4286864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly hair clip hitchin’ a ride on my amethyst Pompei angelica today, with metallic navy Phoebe along as my ‘essentials clutch’.



Beautiful Angelica...  she looks lovely in Pompei.  Love the metallic navy too.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Angelica “ messenger”. A few of you modified the Angelica into a messenger type bag.  No handles and revised messenger strap. Pretty please post pics!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just an FYI. There is a green Venezia new on MM BST on Facebook.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Angelica “ messenger”. A few of you modified the Angelica into a messenger type bag.  No handles and revised messenger strap. Pretty please post pics!!!


Oh seconding this request! Alongside this, would people post if we had a "What Massaccesi Are You Carrying Today?" thread? I know a few of us post on the general "What Handbag Are You..."...


----------



## TotinScience

Art comes in all forms and sizes.  This OG deep amethyst merinos Penny midi is my faithful Taos companion.


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> Oh seconding this request! Alongside this, would people post if we had a "What Massaccesi Are You Carrying Today?" thread? I know a few of us post on the general "What Handbag Are You..."...



Your post reminded me to share a couple photos over on the MM website for the 'we are MM' page. There have been a lot of uploads and it's great to see!

On your main question, though, I would! It could make me do a better job of photographing and sharing what I have. So far I have been too shy to share on the general thread.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Carrying my new Fuchsia Pebbled with light pink lined Calista today.  Will keep an eye on the edge glazing over the next week.


----------



## DesigningStyle

bonniekir said:


> Nope. Never, I have 6 or 7!Calistas from very thin skin to the heaver ( Athene is the thinnest
> and Aqula the heaviet inbetween Tuscania and Merino) But never happened!
> And I am not careful per se.. dogs sleep on them, grandkids fill them with toys etc) They just get softer.
> 
> So honestly I don’t know what happened with yours



I am an extremely gentle handbag user.  I assure you no abuse happened on my end.  I have also owned this style in this exact leather...carried it a bunch and sold it in perfect condition to repurchase it in the same leather with a different color lining.  The only reason I sold my first in Caramel leather was to get it remade with this teal lining.  This is disappointing.  

I currently own Calista in Dark Teal Pebbled, Iced Olive Africa, Fuchsia Pebbled and Caramel Merinos.  The Dark Teal and Iced Olive were bought from BST.  That being said, I am familiar with this bag.


----------



## pdxhb

Here's a round-up of Verona leather beauties.
Penelope Messenger in Dark Ochre Verona with dark gunmetal HW. The texture variations in this are amazingly beautiful to my eye.



Rua Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with silver HW and a custom 4cm wide strap - this is a stunning and perfect deep blue. It's got a hint of purple to it which reminds me of a celestial sky depicted in enamel. When I received it, for some reason I was ambivalent. This has become one of my favorite and most complimented-on bags.



Calista in Mud Verona. 
I missed out on Mud Verona during the first round and contacted Marco to see if there was some still available. Glad I did. You can see that I stuffed a macbook as well as some papers in it. This is not usually how I carry her but in a pinch, why not?


----------



## pdxhb

DesigningStyle said:


> I am an extremely gentle handbag user.  I assure you no abuse happened on my end.  I have also owned this style in this exact leather...carried it a bunch and sold it in perfect condition to repurchase it in the same leather with a different color lining.  The only reason I sold my first in Caramel leather was to get it remade with this teal lining.  This is disappointing.
> 
> I currently own Calista in Dark Teal Pebbled, Iced Olive Africa, Fuchsia Pebbled and Caramel Merinos.  The Dark Teal and Iced Olive were bought from BST.  That being said, I am familiar with this bag.


I hope you can sort out a fix!

I've been meaning to get my edgepainting skills up to speed - cracking or delaminating only happens occasionally but it definitely affects how I think about using a bag when it does.


----------



## BittyMonkey

DesigningStyle said:


> Carrying my new Fuchsia Pebbled with light pink lined Calista today.  Will keep an eye on the edge glazing over the next week.



Gorgeous[emoji3]


----------



## orchidmyst

Is anyone interested in Deep Fuchsia Merinos, Iris Merinos, Purple Merinos or Lavender Merinos?
I would like to get a bag in one of those Merinos colors but Marco needs one more bag to special order as Merinos skins are larger.

If anyone is interested in ordering Merinos, please post so we can make up the numbers needed for the leather order.
Thank you.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> Is anyone interested in Deep Fuchsia Merinos, Iris Merinos, Purple Merinos or Lavender Merinos?
> I would like to get a bag in one of those Merinos colors but Marco needs one more bag to special order as Merinos skins are larger.
> 
> If anyone is interested in ordering Merinos, please post so we can make up the numbers needed for the leather order.
> Thank you.


Does he have a pic of Iris vs. Lavender?


----------



## Bagmedic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4286864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly hair clip hitchin’ a ride on my amethyst Pompei angelica today, with metallic navy Phoebe along as my ‘essentials clutch’.


How do you find the metallic navy?  It seems to have a more matte finish in the photo.  Would you say this is accurate or is it shiny?  I am on the fence on ordering a metallic bronze bag.  Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

orchidmyst said:


> Is anyone interested in Deep Fuchsia Merinos, Iris Merinos, Purple Merinos or Lavender Merinos?
> I would like to get a bag in one of those Merinos colors but Marco needs one more bag to special order as Merinos skins are larger.
> 
> If anyone is interested in ordering Merinos, please post so we can make up the numbers needed for the leather order.
> Thank you.


If you can refer us to sample photos of these colors, it could help.  Hard to find in all these threads.


----------



## lulu212121

DesigningStyle said:


> Carrying my new Fuchsia Pebbled with light pink lined Calista today.  Will keep an eye on the edge glazing over the next week.


This is the "happiest"  color I think I have seen! I wonder how a Mia would work?


----------



## lulu212121

pdxhb said:


> Here's a round-up of Verona leather beauties.
> Penelope Messenger in Dark Ochre Verona with dark gunmetal HW. The texture variations in this are amazingly beautiful to my eye.
> View attachment 4287017
> 
> 
> Rua Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with silver HW and a custom 4cm wide strap - this is a stunning and perfect deep blue. I*t's got a hint of purple to it which reminds me of a celestial sky depicted in enamel. *When I received it, for some reason I was ambivalent. This has become one of my favorite and most complimented-on bags.
> View attachment 4287016
> 
> 
> Calista in Mud Verona.
> I missed out on Mud Verona during the first round and contacted Marco to see if there was some still available. Glad I did. You can see that I stuffed a macbook as well as some papers in it. This is not usually how I carry her but in a pinch, why not?
> View attachment 4287015


Celestial is a perfect color description. I see it, too! Very pretty!


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> This is the "happiest"  color I think I have seen! I wonder how a Mia would work?[emoji2]


I think it would be amazing in a MIA.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Bagmedic said:


> If you can refer us to sample photos of these colors, it could help.  Hard to find in all these threads.


Iris is on the MM website, but I can't find a lavender. Purple is also there.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> Iris is on the MM website, but I can't find a lavender. Purple is also there.


Lavender Merinos was part of the Spring-Summer 2018 collection.
Here is the blog post about it:
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/03/themassaccesi-springsummer-2018-leather.html

I have the actual leather swatches and personally think it looks more like the Mauve Aquila Matte.
I will try to take a picture tomorrow


----------



## anitalilac

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What a bummer! I hope you get a resolution soon. It’s a beautiful bag .


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Is anyone interested in Deep Fuchsia Merinos, Iris Merinos, Purple Merinos or Lavender Merinos?
> I would like to get a bag in one of those Merinos colors but Marco needs one more bag to special order as Merinos skins are larger.
> 
> If anyone is interested in ordering Merinos, please post so we can make up the numbers needed for the leather order.
> Thank you.


I am interested in Iris or Lavender Merinos as well. 
I wonder if they will both be very liggt colours...


----------



## anitalilac

BittyMonkey said:


> Iris is on the MM website, but I can't find a lavender. Purple is also there.


One of the lovely ladies here has an Iris Merino bag.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Iris is on the MM website, but I can't find a lavender. Purple is also there.



Here are two photos pulled from the blog - first shows Lavender Merinos and some other leathers with the Mauve Aquila Matte:



Here's a look at Iris Merinos with Amethyst Pebbled on the left and Iced Berry Africa on the right:


----------



## BittyMonkey

I think I only like the iris or purple. The lavender looks too mauve.


----------



## soramillay

Hey mavens, I’m back! Marco’s facebook post finally galvanized me to plan a final order. Previously in September, I didn’t think that ordering bags would do anything to prevent MM’s closure, and it hasn’t, but I can feel that the deluge of orders has been encouraging and comforting to Marco and also for ourselves. So I want to join in. @lenie, I’m excited to see your dark green pompei Miss M as I am planning to order its little sister!


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> Here's a round-up of Verona leather beauties.
> Penelope Messenger in Dark Ochre Verona with dark gunmetal HW. The texture variations in this are amazingly beautiful to my eye.
> View attachment 4287017
> 
> 
> Rua Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with silver HW and a custom 4cm wide strap - this is a stunning and perfect deep blue. It's got a hint of purple to it which reminds me of a celestial sky depicted in enamel. When I received it, for some reason I was ambivalent. This has become one of my favorite and most complimented-on bags.
> View attachment 4287016
> 
> 
> Calista in Mud Verona.
> I missed out on Mud Verona during the first round and contacted Marco to see if there was some still available. Glad I did. You can see that I stuffed a macbook as well as some papers in it. This is not usually how I carry her but in a pinch, why not?
> View attachment 4287015



Ok.. dark ochre is the bomb.  Dark blue Verona is stunning.  I see the hint of purple.  And mud..omg. I must decide!  Beautiful.


----------



## msd_bags

A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Teasing us... I need to open my package!!!


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!


Omg I adore this !!!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Teasing us... I need to open my package!!!


Ummm, YES!!!!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!


Oh wow this is everything I hoped for and more. I love it. What leather is your midi Juliet?


----------



## mleleigh

msd_bags said:


> A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!



It’s super cute!! I’m trying to be patient waiting for mine to come.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> Oh wow this is everything I hoped for and more. I love it. What leather is your midi Juliet?



It’s in Dark Blue Verona.  Lighting is not so good and I’m very tired from my long trip, hope to take better pics tomorrow. [emoji3]


----------



## christinemliu

mleleigh said:


> It’s super cute!! I’m trying to be patient waiting for mine to come.


Thinking exactly both these sentiments!


----------



## starkfan

DesigningStyle said:


> I am an extremely gentle handbag user.  I assure you no abuse happened on my end.  I have also owned this style in this exact leather...carried it a bunch and sold it in perfect condition to repurchase it in the same leather with a different color lining.  The only reason I sold my first in Caramel leather was to get it remade with this teal lining.  This is disappointing.
> 
> I currently own Calista in Dark Teal Pebbled, Iced Olive Africa, Fuchsia Pebbled and Caramel Merinos.  The Dark Teal and Iced Olive were bought from BST.  That being said, I am familiar with this bag.


I hope you hear back from Marco soon, and that you're able to sort it out! This is a real bummer, and I feel for your disappointment especially when you bought this bag to replace another one that didn't have this issue...  

(I have a vague recollection about the outcome from when other people had similar glazing issues previously, though I can't find the posts -- did Marco end up sending the affected customer(s) a small pot of glazing for a local cobbler to make the repairs, or something along those lines? Was that previous issue due to a bad batch of glaze or something? I kinda recall reading something about this, although admittedly I could be confusing it with something else!)


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!


Super cute bag, and that's a really useful comparison! That looks like a pretty great crossbody size, can't wait to see more reveals of this style from the ladies who have received theirs so far!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Hey mavens, I’m back! Marco’s facebook post finally galvanized me to plan a final order. Previously in September, I didn’t think that ordering bags would do anything to prevent MM’s closure, and it hasn’t, but I can feel that the deluge of orders has been encouraging and comforting to Marco and also for ourselves. So I want to join in. @lenie, I’m excited to see your dark green pompei Miss M as I am planning to order its little sister!



Glad to see you back. All the little help counts. At least, especially for leather he keeps on hand in his storage.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> A quick shot of the midi Juliet with a Longchamp Large Long Handle Le Pliage for size comparison.  I’m happy with the size of the midi Juliet!



Yay! I think it’s a good size, too!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Teasing us... I need to open my package!!!



You should. Christmas is coming. Do you want to use my time zone? I can lend you mine. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> It’s in Dark Blue Verona.  Lighting is not so good and I’m very tired from my long trip, hope to take better pics tomorrow. [emoji3]



Oh! That’s perfect bag! Super duper congrats!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Totally dumb and superfluous question for you ladies. I'm putting my Alexia in Stylebook. Would you say she is a 'handheld' or a 'crossbody' or 'tote'? 

And same for Juliet - I have one of those coming.


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> Totally dumb and superfluous question for you ladies. I'm putting my Alexia in Stylebook. Would you say she is a 'handheld' or a 'crossbody' or 'tote'?
> 
> And same for Juliet - I have one of those coming.



For me, Alexia will be handheld, while Juliet will be satchel. But that’s just me.


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> For me, Alexia will be handheld, while Juliet will be satchel. But that’s just me.


OK, well, now I have to add another category. Sigh.


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Is anyone interested in Deep Fuchsia Merinos, Iris Merinos, Purple Merinos or Lavender Merinos?
> I would like to get a bag in one of those Merinos colors but Marco needs one more bag to special order as Merinos skins are larger.
> 
> If anyone is interested in ordering Merinos, please post so we can make up the numbers needed for the leather order.
> Thank you.


I really like my Cameo Rose Angel Midi, and I want another in a different colour. 

I have emailed Marco expressing my interest in either a Purple or an Iris Angel Midi. 

I hope this helps! [emoji4]


----------



## jaspearl

I have to admit that I'm a bit worried about Iris as it is a light colour. I'm generally a pink or purple girl, so I figured, just take the plunge and see if wr manage to make up the numbers!


----------



## jaspearl

My Marine Blue Demetra with 9 inch drop and flat handles. 

It's a pretty big bag, can hold a lot! It still feels pretty light and I love the shade of blue. 

I find it much easier to reach inside this bag as compared to my Calista, but I love the Calista hobo shape. 

I have been using this bag when I'm out with kids and need to bring more stuff.


----------



## jaspearl

My Cameo Rose Angel Midi with 9 inch handle drop. 

This is generally the perfect size for me, holds everything i need plus a book. 

I like duplicates, I'm the sort who buys same style bags/shoes in different colours. So i really would like another Angel midi.


----------



## BittyMonkey

jaspearl said:


> My Cameo Rose Angel Midi with 9 inch handle drop.
> 
> This is generally the perfect size for me, holds everything i need plus a book.
> 
> I like duplicates, I'm the sort who buys same style bags/shoes in different colours. So i really would like another Angel midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287645


jaspearl, how tall are you? I'm wondering if the Angel I ordered is too big.

Is there someone about 5'4" that can pose with their Angel?


----------



## msd_bags

Here’s my midi Juliet in dark blue Verona and light gunmetal hardware. With red lining.  There’s no full length mirror here so bear with my modshot as I attempt to show the size of the bag.


----------



## lulu212121

That's a nice size!


----------



## mkpurselover

pdxhb said:


> Here are two photos pulled from the blog - first shows Lavender Merinos and some other leathers with the Mauve Aquila Matte:
> View attachment 4287251
> 
> 
> Here's a look at Iris Merinos with Amethyst Pebbled on the left and Iced Berry Africa on the right:
> View attachment 4287254


Here's a pic of my Iris modena with dark gunmetal hardware.  It's lighter in direct sunlight [emoji7]


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my midi Juliet in dark blue Verona and light gunmetal hardware. With red lining.  There’s no full length mirror here so bear with my modshot as I attempt to show the size of the bag.



It’s perfect!


----------



## vink

I feel a bit sad Marco release the Juliet midi quite late, but it’s better late than never anyway.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I feel a bit sad Marco release the Juliet midi quite late, but it’s better late than never anyway.


Yeah, it's a nice size and I think a nice overall bag.


----------



## jaspearl

BittyMonkey said:


> jaspearl, how tall are you? I'm wondering if the Angel I ordered is too big.
> 
> Is there someone about 5'4" that can pose with their Angel?


I'm 1.6m, think that's a little less than 5ft 3 inches?


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my midi Juliet in dark blue Verona and light gunmetal hardware. With red lining.  There’s no full length mirror here so bear with my modshot as I attempt to show the size of the bag.


That is a perfect size.  I really like it!!!  Do you mind telling me what he charged for it?  I have gotten totally lost on prices, leathers, sizes etc!!!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a perfect size.  I really like it!!!  Do you mind telling me what he charged for it?  I have gotten totally lost on prices, leathers, sizes etc!!!!!!


I was charged €279, that's after the 20% off, but not including shipping, and I didn't have any modifications...argh, and I already want another one after seeing the reveal...it's really an ideal size...can't wait for mine...


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I have had a request from MM he is asking if the ladies can please post photos on their lovely MM bags on the "WE ARE MM" page of his website. I started posting photos of my bags this morning. A big thanks from MM for those who have posted and also to those who are going to post.


I posted some photos over the weekend and just went over to visit the page - there are so many updates, it's fantastic to see. Keep posting, everyone!


----------



## christinemliu

jaspearl said:


> My Marine Blue Demetra with 9 inch drop and flat handles.
> 
> It's a pretty big bag, can hold a lot! It still feels pretty light and I love the shade of blue.
> 
> I find it much easier to reach inside this bag as compared to my Calista, but I love the Calista hobo shape.
> 
> I have been using this bag when I'm out with kids and need to bring more stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287642


That's a beautiful Demetra! Is that pebbled or merinos? I bought one off the BST to give to a friend, in athene, and I really liked the style but the color was one I knew she loved and not for me...now I want to order one for myself after seeing your lovely one...


----------



## BittyMonkey

jaspearl said:


> I'm 1.6m, think that's a little less than 5ft 3 inches?


Hm. I guess I'll leave it, I could go either way.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I was charged €279, that's after the 20% off, but not including shipping, and I didn't have any modifications...argh, and I already want another one after seeing the reveal...it's really an ideal size...can't wait for mine...


Thank you!!!! Enjoy it.....


----------



## carterazo

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4286864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly hair clip hitchin’ a ride on my amethyst Pompei angelica today, with metallic navy Phoebe along as my ‘essentials clutch’.


Two beauties! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> My first MM~ (of several to follow)...after some USPS drama, here she is! Alexia in Pompei blue glitter! I added a zip top, red liner and made the strap wider (and added a bag charm).


She is gorgeous! Congrats! [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> I waited over two months for my Calista in Caramel Merino with teal lining to deliver and after carrying her for FOUR days the edge glazing is peeling and has cracked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm so sorry this happened! I know you love your Calistas. I hope you get a good solution.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Art comes in all forms and sizes. [emoji2] This OG deep amethyst merinos Penny midi is my faithful Taos companion.


Such a pretty color!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Your post reminded me to share a couple photos over on the MM website for the 'we are MM' page. There have been a lot of uploads and it's great to see!
> 
> On your main question, though, I would! It could make me do a better job of photographing and sharing what I have. So far I have been too shy to share on the general thread.


Oh, no, please share! We love seeing each others bags!


----------



## carterazo

DesigningStyle said:


> Carrying my new Fuchsia Pebbled with light pink lined Calista today.  Will keep an eye on the edge glazing over the next week.


This color!!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Here's a round-up of Verona leather beauties.
> Penelope Messenger in Dark Ochre Verona with dark gunmetal HW. The texture variations in this are amazingly beautiful to my eye.
> View attachment 4287017
> 
> 
> Rua Angelica in Dark Blue Verona with silver HW and a custom 4cm wide strap - this is a stunning and perfect deep blue. It's got a hint of purple to it which reminds me of a celestial sky depicted in enamel. When I received it, for some reason I was ambivalent. This has become one of my favorite and most complimented-on bags.
> View attachment 4287016
> 
> 
> Calista in Mud Verona.
> I missed out on Mud Verona during the first round and contacted Marco to see if there was some still available. Glad I did. You can see that I stuffed a macbook as well as some papers in it. This is not usually how I carry her but in a pinch, why not?
> View attachment 4287015


I don't know why I never got a bag in this leather. It looks so good!


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> This is the "happiest"  color I think I have seen! I wonder how a Mia would work?[emoji2]


Mia would be gorgeous in this color!


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Totally dumb and superfluous question for you ladies. I'm putting my Alexia in Stylebook. Would you say she is a 'handheld' or a 'crossbody' or 'tote'?
> 
> And same for Juliet - I have one of those coming.


Handheld for sure


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> For me, Alexia will be handheld, while Juliet will be satchel. But that’s just me.





BittyMonkey said:


> OK, well, now I have to add another category. Sigh.


I thought satchels were meant to be hand held? [emoji848]


----------



## carterazo

jaspearl said:


> My Marine Blue Demetra with 9 inch drop and flat handles.
> 
> It's a pretty big bag, can hold a lot! It still feels pretty light and I love the shade of blue.
> 
> I find it much easier to reach inside this bag as compared to my Calista, but I love the Calista hobo shape.
> 
> I have been using this bag when I'm out with kids and need to bring more stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287642


Beautiful color! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> Here’s my midi Juliet in dark blue Verona and light gunmetal hardware. With red lining.  There’s no full length mirror here so bear with my modshot as I attempt to show the size of the bag.


Looks like a great size. Thanks for the pics! [emoji41]


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a perfect size.  I really like it!!!  Do you mind telling me what he charged for it?  I have gotten totally lost on prices, leathers, sizes etc!!!!!!





christinemliu said:


> I was charged €279, that's after the 20% off, but not including shipping, and I didn't have any modifications...argh, and I already want another one after seeing the reveal...it's really an ideal size...can't wait for mine...


I looked at my invoice and it's for €301 inclusive of shipping to the US.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I feel a bit sad Marco release the Juliet midi quite late, but it’s better late than never anyway.


He was not planning to release a midi Juliet or a midi Victoria. I wanted a Juliet style but I knew the regular one was too big for me. Even though he had announced he was closing I asked him to please make a midi Juliet. I know it takes time to make the pattern for a midi version. He is so customer oriented he said yes with a minimum of 6 orders. So pleased we we're able to get 6 orders. I think there were more than 6 ladies who ordered a midi Juliet. It looks like the perfect size. I can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## BittyMonkey

carterazo said:


> I thought satchels were meant to be hand held? [emoji848]


Good point, lol...


----------



## Coastal jewel

‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.  

Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona. 

She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
 Tomorrow.


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona.
> 
> She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
> Tomorrow.


Nice collection!  I'd love to see a closeup of the orange aquila matte!  I can't seem to enlarge the photo.  I'm debating to order this in a Minerva midi.  TIA!!!  Enjoy them!


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona.
> 
> She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
> Tomorrow.



All lovely!! At first I thought you got the regular Juliet. Yay for being sisters on the midi Juliet. [emoji3]


----------



## Coastal jewel

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS W PENELOPE


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona.
> 
> She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
> Tomorrow.


Lovely!!! Can't wait to see mod shots. 
Great to see these all next to each other for comparison.


----------



## Bagmedic

Thank you!  Orange aquila almost looks tan.  I don't think I'd call it orange.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I looked at my invoice and it's for €301 inclusive of shipping to the US.


Thank you!


----------



## clu0984

I really want a midi Juliet.  What leather....


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> I really want a midi Juliet.  What leather....


I ordered mine in Cobalt blue washed lamb. Having seen photos of the midi Juliet I am going to order one in Verona as my final final final final final order [emoji3]


----------



## lulu212121

Is there any current list of purse models available to purchase with prices? I know Marco has added some new sizes. 
I don't see all the prices online. 

I would like to squeeze 1 more order before the deadline!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I don't know why I never got a bag in this leather. It looks so good!



Verona is awesome leather especially in dark blue. You should try it.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I thought satchels were meant to be hand held? [emoji848]



For me, satchel is like a two-way carrying bag.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona.
> 
> She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
> Tomorrow.



I like the color of this new port. When will my wallet ever get rest? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## bonniekir

lulu212121 said:


> Is there any current list of purse models available to purchase with prices? I know Marco has added some new sizes.
> I don't see all the prices online.
> 
> I would like to squeeze 1 more order before the deadline!



Not what I know of. But write a mail and ask? [emoji6]


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Is there any current list of purse models available to purchase with prices? I know Marco has added some new sizes.
> I don't see all the prices online.
> 
> I would like to squeeze 1 more order before the deadline!


I asked MM to email a price list. Will post it as soon as I get it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

There are some posts with pricing on the Juliet midi some of the other modified styles.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> There are some posts with pricing on the Juliet midi some of the other modified styles.


I just received the price list. I will post it shortly.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the MM Price Lists. ALL PRICES ARE IN EUROS.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the rest of the MM Prices. PRICES ARE IN EUROS


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thank you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliet midi mod shots.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[emoji51]


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's the leather swatch for Iris Merinos and Lavender Merinos.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I haven't decided if I'm doing this yet, but if you all were going to do Iris, would you do a Diva or a Soulmate (or Soulmate midi)?


----------



## orchidmyst

To clarify about ordering Merinos:
Marco said he needed 2 bags to be able to order half a skin of Merinos because Merinos skins are larger than Pebbled/Nappa/Venezia leather. He only needs 1 bag to special order the other leathers.
Which is why I posted and asked if anyone else wanted Deep Fuchsia/Iris/Purple/Lavender Merinos because I am interested in these colors.
If there are other colors of Merinos you are interested, please email Marco and post to let us know.
Thank you.


----------



## Bagmedic

That iris color is pretty!


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> Here are the rest of the MM Prices. PRICES ARE IN EUROS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288536
> View attachment 4288537


Thank you so much for this! I have bookmarked this! The only one missing is the one I am contemplating, the Mia Grande. The search feature on this forum stinks! I will try to find it. If not I'll ask Marco. I was trying to remember if Marco needed a minimum order before he could make it.


----------



## pdxhb

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you so much for this! I have bookmarked this! The only one missing is the one I am contemplating, the Mia Grande. The search feature on this forum stinks! I will try to find it. If not I'll ask Marco. I was trying to remember if Marco needed a minimum order before he could make it.


Here are a couple posts about the Grande Mia:
Dimensions here - scroll to the next page, I think, to see price (it's appx, so good to email your inquiry to confirm)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1555#post-32704728


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1558#post-32711006


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Here's the leather swatch for Iris Merinos and Lavender Merinos.
> View attachment 4288604


Thank you for posting this! I really like the look of Iris. Lavender is pretty but i already have  Cameo Rose which seems like a brighter version of lavender.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I'd be interested in a Grande Mia if there was a chance to get the bag in eggplant Pompei.  Or another colorblocked one.  [emoji3]


MM said he did not require a 6 bag minimum for the Grande Mia. So if you want to order one you can.[emoji3]


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> MM said he did not require a 6 bag minimum for the Grande Mia. So if you want to order one you can.[emoji3]



Do you mind posting an updated list of colors including the lamb skins or special leathers?


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji51]


Thank you so much for these mod shots! Do I remember correctly that you are a very petite lady? The bag looks a wee but bigger than I imagined


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Thank you so much for these mod shots! Do I remember correctly that you are a very petite lady? The bag looks a wee but bigger than I imagined


You are correct she is a petite lady. I believe she is 5' 2".  I requested the midi Juliet because I am 5' 4" and petite and the regular Juliet was way too big for me. I think the midi is the right size for me. The perfect mid size bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> You are correct she is a petite lady. I believe she is 5' 2".  I requested the midi Juliet because I am 5' 4" and petite and the regular Juliet was way too big for me. I think the midi is the right size for me. The perfect mid size bag.



Yes 5’2.. I’m almost 130 pounds in this photo.  I added the MM small organizers midi Juliet is flying on her first trip. Wallet, sunglasses, lip gloss   I phone 8, IPad Mini and kindle.   So it’s working  well so far.  I would be swimming if I ordered the regular Juliet.


----------



## lulu212121

pdxhb said:


> Here are a couple posts about the Grande Mia:
> Dimensions here - scroll to the next page, I think, to see price (it's appx, so good to email your inquiry to confirm)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1555#post-32704728
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1558#post-32711006


Thanks for the links! I was able to go back a few pages and find the price, 360 euros.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Do you mind posting an updated list of colors including the lamb skins or special leathers?


Requested a new list will post as soon as I get it.


----------



## djfmn

*MM Leather Update*

Available *Washed Lamb* only* PLUM*.
Available* Metallics *- *Bronze and some Pewter*.
Metallic Calf can be ordered in any color
Nappa, Verona, Pompei and Pebbled can be ordered in any color 
ANY LEATHERS THAT ARE NOT IN STOCK AND NEED TO BE ORDERED DO NOT QUALIFY FOR THE 20% OFF - QUALIFIES FOR THE FREE LINING AND HW UPGRADE  .

Attached is the list of available leathers.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I must be bonkers. Considering a Arianna messenger in turbulence pebbled for my final encore act and last (I swear!!!) MM order.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I must be bonkers. Considering a Arianna messenger in turbulence pebbled for my final encore act and last (I swear!!!) MM order.


What's an Arianna messenger? I don't know that style.


----------



## VanBod1525

Any bag in 'Turbulence' is something I have to see. What colour is that?


Sickgrl13 said:


> I must be bonkers. Considering a Arianna messenger in turbulence pebbled for my final encore act and last (I swear!!!) MM order.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> What's an Arianna messenger? I don't know that style.



Oops, I meant Angelica!  Too many bags that start with A.


----------



## starkfan

clu0984 said:


> Taking my new Siena for a spin on a business trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253042


@clu0984, lovely bag! What colour is your Siena in? This is Pebbled, no? I tried searching this thread but couldn't find if you'd mentioned it before... TIA!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone know how soft and slouchy the bronze metallic is? Is it like Merino?


----------



## starkfan

To the ladies who have received their Juliet Midis so far, is anyone able to help measure the (default) messenger strap drop? Getting very tempted to add on a Juliet Midi to my encore final order, from the reveals of this style so far...


----------



## clu0984

starkfan said:


> @clu0984, lovely bag! What colour is your Siena in? This is Pebbled, no? I tried searching this thread but couldn't find if you'd mentioned it before... TIA!



Hi!  It’s the gray pebbled.  Love the Siena.


----------



## starkfan

clu0984 said:


> Hi!  It’s the gray pebbled.  Love the Siena.


Thanks!  It's an awesome colour and bag!


----------



## Sickgrl13

VanBod1525 said:


> Any bag in 'Turbulence' is something I have to see. What colour is that?


It is a light bluish grey color.  This is the swatch from the MM website.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi mod shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji51]



I could not find the page with all your new and lovely bags!! But anyway congrats!! I am looking forward to get my reg Juliet!! It looks really nice as a midi [emoji1]


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> To the ladies who have received their Juliet Midis so far, is anyone able to help measure the (default) messenger strap drop? Getting very tempted to add on a Juliet Midi to my encore final order, from the reveals of this style so far...



I don’t have access to a measuring tape right now, but at the longest setting, it sits just right or just a teeny tiny bit higher than my ideal crossbody look. I’m between 5’3.5” and 5’4”.


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> I don’t have access to a measuring tape right now, but at the longest setting, it sits just right or just a teeny tiny bit higher than my ideal crossbody look. I’m between 5’3.5” and 5’4”.


Thanks, @msd_bags , this helps a lot! I'm close to your height, around 5'5", so your modshot should be pretty close to where it would sit on me... In that pic, was the strap on the middle hole or longer?


----------



## msd_bags

starkfan said:


> Thanks, @msd_bags , this helps a lot! I'm close to your height, around 5'5", so your modshot should be pretty close to where it would sit on me... In that pic, was the strap on the middle hole or longer?



In the bathroom pic, the strap was at the middle hole.  

I had just been able to measure the strap drop at the longest setting.  It’s just a little short of 22.5 inches.


----------



## Kylacove

Does anyone have a Daphne and a Grande Aura? It looks like the measurements are similar and I was wondering if they hold the same amount. Yes, I'm contemplating a finale order.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> ‘‘Twas the night before Christmas and all through the house, she photo’d the purses for the lovely ladies on TPF board.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Light Port Merinos  & Penelope in Orange Aquila Matt.  I included photos of my port merinos Penelope messenger for comparison to the “light port”.   Additionally a photo of the Juliet Midi next to Selene Midi for sizing.  Selene Midi is in Green Verona.
> 
> She’s a perfect size for me.  Mod shots..
> Tomorrow.





Coastal jewel said:


> ADDITIONAL PHOTOS W PENELOPE


Beautiful! She seems bigger than I expected. [emoji7]


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> In the bathroom pic, the strap was at the middle hole.
> 
> I had just been able to measure the strap drop at the longest setting.  It’s just a little short of 22.5 inches.


Thanks a lot, @msd_bags !!  That definitely sounds like it's at my ideal length then... (Not too fond of having to wear a bag on the shortest strap setting, since that leaves the long 'tail' dangling and flapping about! ) Thanks so much again!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! She seems bigger than I expected. [emoji7]





starkfan said:


> Thanks a lot, @msd_bags !!  That definitely sounds like it's at my ideal length then... (Not too fond of having to wear a bag on the shortest strap setting, since that leaves the long 'tail' dangling and flapping about! ) Thanks so much again!



I forgot I have a photo of the midi Juliet worn crossbody (at the longest strap setting)!!  Btw, she photographs big at times, but she’s just right I would say.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I forgot I have a photo of the midi Juliet worn crossbody (at the longest strap setting)!!  Btw, she photographs big at times, but she’s just right I would say.


She looks like the perfect size! [emoji41]


----------



## pdxhb

msd_bags said:


> I forgot I have a photo of the midi Juliet worn crossbody (at the longest strap setting)!!  Btw, she photographs big at times, but she’s just right I would say.


Looks great on you!


----------



## msd_bags

pdxhb said:


> Looks great on you!



Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## coach943

I traveled over the holidays with my black vacchetta Selene Zip. It is such a great large tote bag. Now I really want another bag in vacchetta. I am thinking of an Aphrodite maybe. I wonder if Marco can source a rust vacchetta for me. Anyone have an Aphrodite in a vacchetta that they love?


----------



## dignatius

coach943 said:


> I traveled over the holidays with my black vacchetta Selene Zip. It is such a great large tote bag. Now I really want another bag in vacchetta. I am thinking of an Aphrodite maybe. I wonder if Marco can source a rust vacchetta for me. Anyone have an Aphrodite in a vacchetta that they love?



I can confirm that Marco can source Sauro, Cuoio and Rust Vachetta.  It would be full price, of course.  I just placed an order for a Cuoio Vachetta Angelica.  Last chance for everybody who missed out on the original releases of those leathers.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I traveled over the holidays with my black vacchetta Selene Zip. It is such a great large tote bag. Now I really want another bag in vacchetta. I am thinking of an Aphrodite maybe. I wonder if Marco can source a rust vacchetta for me. Anyone have an Aphrodite in a vacchetta that they love?


I also spoke to Marco about vachetta and here is his response. He can obtain cuoio, Sauro tan, dark green, dark brown and river blue. Black and mahogany are already in stock. Regarding the rust he has to check with the tannery since that color isn't always available. The tannery should restart production around Jan 3rd/4th. 

I wanted river blue for a little Tulipano outer. I bought an inner off eBay and wanted to get an outer little Tulipano in River Blue vachetta.


----------



## southernbelle43

I just ordered a dark green vacchetta little Tulipano yesterday.  After carrying the amethyst Little T over the holidays and liking it so much,  I joined the one last bag club.  But this is the only “last” one that I ordered, so I canno t join the other clubs, i.e, the final, the for sure last, the last, last etc., lol. DJFMN, I agree with you that the Little T is a perfect bag!

I craved the dark green vacchetta for over a year and ended up parting with my only other bag in that color.  So before it was too late,  I got another one.  It is by far the most beautiful of all of my MM leathers.


----------



## lenie

coach943 said:


> I traveled over the holidays with my black vacchetta Selene Zip. It is such a great large tote bag. Now I really want another bag in vacchetta. I am thinking of an Aphrodite maybe. I wonder if Marco can source a rust vacchetta for me. Anyone have an Aphrodite in a vacchetta that they love?



I have several Aphrodites in vachetta-rust, dark brown, dark green, red, tangerine. Love the style and the leather !


----------



## Creativelyswank

southernbelle43 said:


> I just ordered a dark green vacchetta little Tulipano yesterday.  After carrying the amethyst Little T over the holidays and liking it so much,  I joined the one last bag club.  But this is the only “last” one that I ordered, so I canno t join the other clubs, i.e, the final, the for sure last, the last, last etc., lol. DJFMN, I agree with you that the Little T is a perfect bag!
> 
> I craved the dark green vacchetta for over a year and ended up parting with my only other bag in that color.  So before it was too late,  I got another one.  It is by far the most beautiful of all of my MM leathers.



ooh, I’d love to see it when it arrives! 
I was thinking about getting the green vacchetta outer as well as a multi-metallic outer, with a black inner part for my final final order. Just not sure which leathers would work together for this.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> ooh, I’d love to see it when it arrives!
> I was thinking about getting the green vacchetta outer as well as a multi-metallic outer, with a black inner part for my final final order. Just not sure which leathers would work together for this.


I ordered a one color little Tulipano and then wanted a different color outer. I spoke to Marco about it and he made some recommendations. I decided to pick a different color outer and after I got it realized I had made a mistake and should have gone with Marco's recommendation. I think he can see the leathers together and he can tell what goes.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I just ordered a dark green vacchetta little Tulipano yesterday.  After carrying the amethyst Little T over the holidays and liking it so much,  I joined the one last bag club.  But this is the only “last” one that I ordered, so I canno t join the other clubs, i.e, the final, the for sure last, the last, last etc., lol. DJFMN, I agree with you that the Little T is a perfect bag!
> 
> I craved the dark green vacchetta for over a year and ended up parting with my only other bag in that color.  So before it was too late,  I got another one.  It is by far the most beautiful of all of my MM leathers.


I absolutely love that dark green vachetta Hera I bought.  I've carried it for weeks now, and I don't want to move out of it.  Congrats!


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I also spoke to Marco about vachetta and here is his response. He can obtain cuoio, Sauro tan, dark green, dark brown and river blue. Black and mahogany are already in stock. Regarding the rust he has to check with the tannery since that color isn't always available. The tannery should restart production around Jan 3rd/4th.
> 
> I wanted river blue for a little Tulipano outer. I bought an inner off eBay and wanted to get an outer little Tulipano in River Blue vachetta.



Thank you everyone! There are so many great colors! I'd still love to have a Selene Zip Midi in River Blue, too. 

Cuoio is another one I would love to have. I have a Soulmate in Sauro tan, which is beautiful. This is going to be a difficult choice. I may have to order two more bags instead of one . . .


----------



## southernbelle43

Creativelyswank said:


> ooh, I’d love to see it when it arrives!
> I was thinking about getting the green vacchetta outer as well as a multi-metallic outer, with a black inner part for my final final order. Just not sure which leathers would work together for this.


I will post it when it gets here.  I have no clue how long it will take.  Maybe by Easter, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Does anyone have a Daphne and a Grande Aura? It looks like the measurements are similar and I was wondering if they hold the same amount. Yes, I'm contemplating a finale order.


I have both, but I’m out of town this weekend, so cannot take any pics for you. Grande Aura holds way more.  I would categorize its capacity size as large. I’m almost certain that an iPad can fit. 

Daphne, on the other hand, will not fit an iPad. It has a medium size capacity, similar to a Zhoe.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. The measurements given on the website are almost identical so I thought they capacity might be similar. Good thing I asked.


----------



## Coastal jewel

starkfan said:


> To the ladies who have received their Juliet Midis so far, is anyone able to help measure the (default) messenger strap drop? Getting very tempted to add on a Juliet Midi to my encore final order, from the reveals of this style so far...



I could measure but MM always makes mine shorter as it’s my request.  I’m sure he will make the strap to your desired length.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliet midi has been in action since Dec 26.  I decided to make her my primary bag on a quick work trip.  I will usually travel w a Penelope messenger, or if I’m in a bigger bag mood, a selene midi.  

I like to know where stuff is at, and when traveling, I can “tell” by the weight if I’ve been a ditz and left something.  So.....Juliet midi is a winner.  I used my small MM organizer, it fits perfectly, and adds so much of needed organization for me.   I think I might get  one more Juliet in midi.  She seems to check all the boxes.  I haven’t used the outer zip pocket, and honestly would probably use it more if it was an open pocket.  

Sometimes when I take pics, the purse seems bigger than me.  Even my selene midis “look” big.  This style in midi seems to be darn near perfect.  

Juliet midi?  Angel midi?  Angelica?  That’s my new short list.  The. The vachetta drama.  I missed the Sauro and the Couio... trouble.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Thanks. The measurements given on the website are almost identical so I thought they capacity might be similar. Good thing I asked.



I don’t have grand aura, but I do have two Daphne’s.  I love daphne but she  looks bigger than she is.  I think the zipper entry makes it a little harder to access and get stuff in and out.  Hope that helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I don’t have grand aura, but I do have two Daphne’s.  I love daphne but she  looks bigger than she is.  I think the zipper entry makes it a little harder to access and get stuff in and out.  Hope that helps.


You are spot on.  It carries what I need, but it is not a big bag.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> You are spot on.  It carries what I need, but it is not a big bag.


I have a Daphne and it is a great size as the other ladies have indicated. It takes everything I need to carry but I would say it is between a small and a medium size bag. I really like the style and the size perfect for my needs.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> It is a light bluish grey color.  This is the swatch from the MM website.
> View attachment 4289762


This is a really gorgeous color. I love it.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone know how soft and slouchy the bronze metallic is? Is it like Merino?


@BittyMonkey  According to Marco the bronze metallic calf is thin and light. He says he would compare it to Athene leather in thickness and to nappa in softness. Hopefully this answers your question. It is such a pretty color leather.


----------



## anabg

Does anyone know what colors are still available in pompei and whether that's a good leather for Juliet or Juliet midi? 

Does anyone own both? 

The list of available leathers I found was from December 8th. Pompei was ok at the time.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have used a Penny midi as a wallet for a year now.   I kept my credit cards in an RFID secure metal case.  My favorite wallet maker  (Levenger) now makes an RFID wallet and had an expensive one on sale for a ridiculously low price.   I bought it.   I made one trip to the mall and could not wait to get home and get my Penny midi out again.  The midi will squeeze into any bag and  is still easy to access without taking it out of the bag.



So I have one nice Christmas gift (wallet) already bought for next year!

MM made a lot of beautiful bags and I  have a lot o f them, lol. But I also thoroughly enjoy his SLG’s as well. Bless you Marco.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Does anyone know what colors are still available in pompei and whether that's a good leather for Juliet or Juliet midi?
> 
> Does anyone own both?
> 
> The list of available leathers I found was from December 8th. Pompei was ok at the time.


@anabg The list of leathers has not changed since December 8th. I asked MM for an updated list and he indicated that all the leathers on the December 8th list are still available. When it comes to the special metallics I indicated what was still available in the last leather list I posted. Let me know if you have any questions when it comes to the available leathers.


----------



## mleleigh

anabg said:


> Does anyone know what colors are still available in pompei and whether that's a good leather for Juliet or Juliet midi?
> 
> Does anyone own both?
> 
> The list of available leathers I found was from December 8th. Pompei was ok at the time.



I'm currently waiting on a Juliet Midi in dark grey Pompei to arrive. 

When I asked Marco about it, he said that Pompei would make Juliet Midi a bit stiff and give it a structured effect. Since this is what I'm looking for, that sounded great to me, but if you prefer a softer look, you should probably consider a different leather.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> @anabg The list of leathers has not changed since December 8th. I asked MM for an updated list and he indicated that all the leathers on the December 8th list are still available. When it comes to the special metallics I indicated what was still available in the last leather list I posted. Let me know if you have any questions when it comes to the available leathers.



Thanks for the info.  I am considering dark green or any other dark color in pompei.  I just have to dig up any swatches that may have been posted.  Maybe in the reference thread?


----------



## anabg

mleleigh said:


> I'm currently waiting on a Juliet Midi in dark grey Pompei to arrive.
> 
> When I asked Marco about it, he said that Pompei would make Juliet Midi a bit stiff and give it a structured effect. Since this is what I'm looking for, that sounded great to me, but if you prefer a softer look, you should probably consider a different leather.



Hmm. I don’t own anything in pompei so I was not aware of that.  Definitely something to consider. Thanks. When do you get yours?  Did you just order it? Normally I would wait until someone else gives their thoughts but with Marco closing on Jan 15th..


----------



## mleleigh

anabg said:


> Hmm. I don’t own anything in pompei so I was not aware of that.  Definitely something to consider. Thanks. When do you get yours?  Did you just order it? Normally I would wait until someone else gives their thoughts but with Marco closing on Jan 15th..



I paid for it on October 15th, so should hopefully be receiving it soon.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Does anyone know what colors are still available in pompei and whether that's a good leather for Juliet or Juliet midi?
> 
> Does anyone own both?
> 
> The list of available leathers I found was from December 8th. Pompei was ok at the time.


@anabg I spoke to MM when I was ordering my midi Juliet about leathers that are good for this style as I happen to really love pompei leathers and wanted to know if it was a good leather for this style. Marco response was "Pompei can be used to produce a midi Juliet or a Juliet. Personally I don't consider it the best material for this style. I would recommend that it would be better with a softer leather like Nappa, Merinos or Verona". After his recommendation I went with the washed lamb in cobalt blue for my midi Juliet. My final final final order will be another midi Juliet in Verona.


----------



## lulu212121

mleleigh said:


> I paid for it on October 15th, so should hopefully be receiving it soon.


It may be shipped around the 1st week in January. I placed an order around the same time, and when I contacted him that was the dateline he gave me for shipping! 

It sounds like October orders are where he's at right now.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> @anabg I spoke to MM when I was ordering my midi Juliet about leathers that are good for this style as I happen to really love pompei leathers and wanted to know if it was a good leather for this style. Marco response was "Pompei can be used to produce a midi Juliet or a Juliet. Personally I don't consider it the best material for this style. I would recommend that it would be better with a softer leather like Nappa, Merinos or Verona". After his recommendation I went with the washed lamb in cobalt blue for my midi Juliet. My final final final order will be another midi Juliet in Verona.



Hmm. I would consider Nappa or Verona (I want to try a leather I don’t already own and I have 2 bags with Merinos leather), but not sure about the colors available. I like brownrose nappa, but not sure I would pick it for this bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

I ordered a bunch of wrap bracelets in September and finally got them yesterday.
The hardware has changed and Marco says there's light gold and silver to choose from.

Here it is in Emerald Pebbled and Cyber Yellow Pebbled



The wrap bracelets has a sliding lock-key mechanism with magnetic hold to 'close' the bracelet.
You can do this with one hand and it is also easy to take off. 
The magnetic hold keeps the bracelet locked and it won't come off easily.


The length of the wrap bracelet is customized. I had to measure my wrist and my favorite bracelets to determine whether tight or loose or just right was my preference. It is a bit of a tricky process but I would suggest having enough space for one to two finger underneath the wrap bracelet when ordering.


Please email Marco for more details and pricing and availability of leathers since the wrap bracelet really does not need much leather, the leather you want may be available even if it is not on the inventory list.


----------



## orchidmyst

I also have exciting news concerning metallic leather.
I asked Marco what colors were available and he said the usual colors available were silver, gold, light gold, bronze and pewter.
The tannery did produce some unusual colors (green, red, fuchsia, etc) a few weeks ago and he will be able to get some swatches once they open and restart production after the holidays.


----------



## lenie

I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.

Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.










Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!









And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.


----------



## lenie

Here are comparison pictures of dark green vachetta (Aphrodite) and dark green pompei ( Miss M).


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.
> 
> Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.


These are all so lovely!! 
Pompei is a great selection for Miss M. 
I hope you enjoy and wear them in good health!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here are comparison pictures of dark green vachetta (Aphrodite) and dark green pompei ( Miss M).


Both colors/leathers are really nice.


----------



## coach943

lenie said:


> Here are comparison pictures of dark green vachetta (Aphrodite) and dark green pompei ( Miss M).


I love your Miss M. It is so pretty!


----------



## anabg

Gasp. I love Miss M in this leather!!


----------



## anabg

I have a Miss M in taupe already but this makes me want another.


----------



## lenie

For my “final” order, I want one more bag in the dark green pompei. Rua Angelica? Midi Divina? I already have the dark green vachetta in the Aphrodite and Siena so don’t really want to duplicate those styles. 
I don’t like the snap sides of the muse or any styles where the handles are attached to the top flap so MIA and Valerie are out.


----------



## anabg

Is that orange washed lamb more like a caramel color?


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> For my “final” order, I want one more bag in the dark green pompei. Rua Angelica? Midi Divina? I already have the dark green vachetta in the Aphrodite and Siena so don’t really want to duplicate those styles.
> I don’t like the snap sides of the muse or any styles where the handles are attached to the top flap so MIA and Valerie are out.


I think the Alexia would be gorgeous in a dark green pompei and also the midi Victoria.


----------



## coach943

Anyone have a picture of eggplant pompeii? I am seriously thinking about a Miss M now.

ETA: Nevermind! I found it. Samples are here if anyone else is looking.


----------



## pdxhb

coach943 said:


> Anyone have a picture of eggplant pompeii? I am seriously thinking about a Miss M now.
> 
> ETA: Nevermind! I found it. Samples are here if anyone else is looking.


See here as well: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1127#post-32068701


----------



## MooMooVT

What order date are folks starting to receive? I finalized my order with payment on 10/23. I don't want to bother Marco as I'm not in need and it was never supposed to be a Christmas delivery. I just thought I'd get a ballpark feel from y'all as to what order dates are coming in generally. TIA!


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Is that orange washed lamb more like a caramel color?



It is more orange than caramel. It is more of a warm pumpkin color rather than Sunkist orange. Definitely has tones of terra cotta.


----------



## coach943

MooMooVT said:


> What order date are folks starting to receive? I finalized my order with payment on 10/23. I don't want to bother Marco as I'm not in need and it was never supposed to be a Christmas delivery. I just thought I'd get a ballpark feel from y'all as to what order dates are coming in generally. TIA!


I have an order I paid for on 10/18. I haven't received my shipment yet.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I think the Alexia would be gorgeous in a dark green pompei and also the midi Victoria.



I have the Alexia in the tan pompei. While I do like the style for its uniqueness, it is not my favorite style.


----------



## lulu212121

MooMooVT said:


> What order date are folks starting to receive? I finalized my order with payment on 10/23. I don't want to bother Marco as I'm not in need and it was never supposed to be a Christmas delivery. I just thought I'd get a ballpark feel from y'all as to what order dates are coming in generally. TIA!


I posted earlier today that Marco said my order the was placed around the same time as yours, was to be shipped the 1st week in January.


----------



## Coastal jewel

orchidmyst said:


> I ordered a bunch of wrap bracelets in September and finally got them yesterday.
> The hardware has changed and Marco says there's light gold and silver to choose from.
> 
> Here it is in Emerald Pebbled and Cyber Yellow Pebbled
> View attachment 4291396
> 
> 
> The wrap bracelets has a sliding lock-key mechanism with magnetic hold to 'close' the bracelet.
> You can do this with one hand and it is also easy to take off.
> The magnetic hold keeps the bracelet locked and it won't come off easily.
> View attachment 4291398
> 
> The length of the wrap bracelet is customized. I had to measure my wrist and my favorite bracelets to determine whether tight or loose or just right was my preference. It is a bit of a tricky process but I would suggest having enough space for one to two finger underneath the wrap bracelet when ordering.
> View attachment 4291399
> 
> Please email Marco for more details and pricing and availability of leathers since the wrap bracelet really does not need much leather, the leather you want may be available even if it is not on the inventory list.


Oh geez... more ways to spend $$$ They are lovely and the hardware looks fantastic.  I like the custom length.  I ordered one bracelet and its too small.. so I like to be able to measure...  Thanks for info


----------



## Coastal jewel

anabg said:


> Thanks for the info.  I am considering dark green or any other dark color in pompei.  I just have to dig up any swatches that may have been posted.  Maybe in the reference thread?


Someone just posted pics... Lenie I think!


----------



## DesigningStyle

carterazo said:


> I'm so sorry this happened! I know you love your Calistas. I hope you get a good solution.



Marco is sending me some Caramel edge paint.  I am rather crafty so I think I can fix the problem areas.


----------



## anabg

Coastal jewel said:


> Someone just posted pics... Lenie I think!


I saw that. Stunning color!


----------



## anabg

Maybe I should ask Marco instead to recommend a bag suitable for dark green pompei.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Maybe I should ask Marco instead to recommend a bag suitable for dark green pompei.


Great idea. He has never failed to please when asked questions like this.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So Juliet and Juliet Midi owners.. did you do any modifications?  I get the very best ideas from this board.  Im totally smitten with Juliet Midi and my final final final.. order I think will be another Juliet midi.  I may add a back slip pocket.  Just wondering if anyone has modified the handles.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> So Juliet and Juliet Midi owners.. did you do any modifications?  I get the very best ideas from this board.  Im totally smitten with Juliet Midi and my final final final.. order I think will be another Juliet midi.  I may add a back slip pocket.  Just wondering if anyone has modified the handles.


I only added a shorter, 4cm wide strap for shoulder wear but no mods to the bag itself. 
One idea I have thought about is a different leather or color for the handles but I have not pulled that trigger.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Maybe I should ask Marco instead to recommend a bag suitable for dark green pompei.



I asked him what he thought of the dark green pompei for a Rua Angelica or Midi Divina and he said the pompei is perfect for the Rua Angelica so that will be my last bag.


----------



## MooMooVT

lulu212121 said:


> I posted earlier today that Marco said my order the was placed around the same time as yours, was to be shipped the 1st week in January.


Oh dear! Thanks for this. Im starting to get excited!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> I only added a shorter, 4cm wide strap for shoulder wear but no mods to the bag itself.
> One idea I have thought about is a different leather or color for the handles but I have not pulled that trigger.



Shoulder strap great idea.  I’ve thought of changing leather handles on some styles  and of course, haven’t done it.   I thought about doing that if i ordered a Victoria midi.  But I’m not sure I’d do it w Juliet.  I think one thing I like is the height.  It’s shorter than,
Most  MM Bags but to me the scale is perfect and she still carries all essentials plus...


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I have used a Penny midi as a wallet for a year now.   I kept my credit cards in an RFID secure metal case.  My favorite wallet maker  (Levenger) now makes an RFID wallet and had an expensive one on sale for a ridiculously low price.   I bought it.   I made one trip to the mall and could not wait to get home and get my Penny midi out again.  The midi will squeeze into any bag and  is still easy to access without taking it out of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4291323
> 
> So I have one nice Christmas gift (wallet) already bought for next year!
> 
> MM made a lot of beautiful bags and I  have a lot o f them, lol. But I also thoroughly enjoy his SLG’s as well. Bless you Marco.



I Love your idea for this! Too bad it’s too late to order the color I want for my wallet. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Kylacove

So does the midi Juliet hold more than the Daphne? Because of the dimensions I thought it would be a small bag, but your mod shots are making me reconsider.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> So Juliet and Juliet Midi owners.. did you do any modifications?  I get the very best ideas from this board.  Im totally smitten with Juliet Midi and my final final final.. order I think will be another Juliet midi.  I may add a back slip pocket.  Just wondering if anyone has modified the handles.


No modifications for me. [emoji3] Btw, my iPhone 8 Plus does not fit on the default front zipped pocket.


Kylacove said:


> So does the midi Juliet hold more than the Daphne? Because of the dimensions I thought it would be a small bag, but your mod shots are making me reconsider.


I once had a Daphne, and from recall, I think the Juliet midi is more spacious because of the bigger depth.  HTH.


----------



## anabg

These are the styles Marco recommended for Pompei leather:
- Angelica
- Alexia
- Valerie
- Miss M
- Zhoe
- Mia
- Muse


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> These are the styles Marco recommended for Pompei leather:
> - Angelica
> - Alexia
> - Valerie
> - Miss M
> - Zhoe
> - Mia
> - Muse


He also told me Tulipano or little Tulipano is perfect in Pompei.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> He also told me Tulipano or little Tulipano is perfect in Pompei.


Yes, I have seen a few of those in the blog and here, as well! 
Now to decide whether I want a midi Juliet in a softer leather or a different style in dark green pompei.  The styles I would consider are Angelica, Alexia, Miss M, Zhoe and Tulipano.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Yes, I have seen a few of those in the blog and here, as well!
> Now to decide whether I want a midi Juliet in a softer leather or a different style in dark green pompei.  The styles I would consider are Angelica, Alexia, Miss M, Zhoe and Tulipano.


All of the people see will be really nice in dark green Pompei. I think Tenkrat has a dark green Alexia if I remember correctly. I know someone does and it was stunning.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I have the Alexia in the tan pompei. While I do like the style for its uniqueness, it is not my favorite style.


I am waiting for my midi Alexia in caramel nappa. I did buy an eggplant shimmer pompei midi Alexia as I also really like the uniqueness of the style. I have not used it enough to have an opinion on whether it is a good style for me or not. But so far I really like it. I absolutely love the look of it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliet Midi   My I phone XR (new version) fits in the default pocket but it's tight and not easy to get in and out.  I'd prefer it to be a slip pocket, I think...  I also find that the access to Juliet Midi's interior IS easier than daphne because of the top zip that goes down the sides and has ability o zip from either way.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> So does the midi Juliet hold more than the Daphne? Because of the dimensions I thought it would be a small bag, but your mod shots are making me reconsider.


Not sure if I answered you directly.  I think that the Juliet holds at least as much as the daphne, maybe more, and easier to get to.. again, I finally found a use for my small organizer and it works perfectly in the Juliet midi.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> All of the people see will be really nice in dark green Pompei. I think Tenkrat has a dark green Alexia if I remember correctly. I know someone does and it was stunning.


Well that came out wrong with spell checker. All those styles will be really nice is what I meant to say.


----------



## Taimi

Hi ladies,

Long time no see! I just asked Marco about the iris athene leather and it’s still possible to get that and I’m quite excited. [emoji4] Actually I haven’t even made a reveal of my latest order from September, a midi Angel. I should take some pics of it too. 

I was considering to get a midi Juliet in iris athene as I’ve wanted something in athene leather and iris seems to be just my colour. [emoji4]


----------



## coach943

I'm thinking about doing a colorblocked Miss M in Pompei as part of my last and final order. I'm thinking about black and red cherry for the front pieces. (Maybe black for the top V and handles, then red cherry for the bottom front piece). I'd like a third color for the sides. I'm thinking maybe the light grey, dark grey, or taupe. I'm going to ask Marco for his opinion, but I'd like to hear your thoughts as well. Anyone have any good ideas? I want something that looks nice with a black suit.


----------



## Kylacove

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about doing a colorblocked Miss M in Pompei as part of my last and final order. I'm thinking about black and red cherry for the front pieces. (Maybe black for the top V and handles, then red cherry for the bottom front piece). I'd like a third color for the sides. I'm thinking maybe the light grey, dark grey, or taupe. I'm going to ask Marco for his opinion, but I'd like to hear your thoughts as well. Anyone have any good ideas? I want something that looks nice with a black suit.


Light grey would be a good contrast for the sides. Gunmetal hardware!?


----------



## Bagmedic

I want to place another order but for some reason the leather/colors block me.  Too hard to visualize for me I guess and too much money if it doesn't turn out as expected.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I ordered a bunch of wrap bracelets in September and finally got them yesterday.
> The hardware has changed and Marco says there's light gold and silver to choose from.
> 
> Here it is in Emerald Pebbled and Cyber Yellow Pebbled
> View attachment 4291396
> 
> 
> The wrap bracelets has a sliding lock-key mechanism with magnetic hold to 'close' the bracelet.
> You can do this with one hand and it is also easy to take off.
> The magnetic hold keeps the bracelet locked and it won't come off easily.
> View attachment 4291398
> 
> The length of the wrap bracelet is customized. I had to measure my wrist and my favorite bracelets to determine whether tight or loose or just right was my preference. It is a bit of a tricky process but I would suggest having enough space for one to two finger underneath the wrap bracelet when ordering.
> View attachment 4291399
> 
> Please email Marco for more details and pricing and availability of leathers since the wrap bracelet really does not need much leather, the leather you want may be available even if it is not on the inventory list.


These are beautiful! [emoji7] 
Sooo tempting!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.
> 
> Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.





lenie said:


> Here are comparison pictures of dark green vachetta (Aphrodite) and dark green pompei ( Miss M).


Beautiful bags, lenie! [emoji7]  (although I must say that I am partial to your Aphrodite. [emoji4])
Here's hoping you hear about your first order soon.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I want to place another order but for some reason the leather/colors block me.  Too hard to visualize for me I guess and too much money if it doesn't turn out as expected.


Have you looked at the reference thread with all the pictures? You can always ask Marco for pictures of the sample next to a color you are familiar with to help with perspective. It's really hard when you haven't seen it irl, though.


----------



## vink

anabg said:


> Hmm. I don’t own anything in pompei so I was not aware of that.  Definitely something to consider. Thanks. When do you get yours?  Did you just order it? Normally I would wait until someone else gives their thoughts but with Marco closing on Jan 15th..



To me, Pompeii gives off a structure like a neoprene clothing. It’s structured and it’ll always bounce back. I don’t think it’ll soften up and lose the shape. If you prefer your Juliet to be soft or soften up at some level, don’t get it in Pompeii.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> So Juliet and Juliet Midi owners.. did you do any modifications?  I get the very best ideas from this board.  Im totally smitten with Juliet Midi and my final final final.. order I think will be another Juliet midi.  I may add a back slip pocket.  Just wondering if anyone has modified the handles.



I only have juliet and have never done any modifications on them. They’re so perfect as it is.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> I only added a shorter, 4cm wide strap for shoulder wear but no mods to the bag itself.
> One idea I have thought about is a different leather or color for the handles but I have not pulled that trigger.



That actually sounds interesting. Why not?


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> That actually sounds interesting. Why not?


Haha - the only reason I haven't done it is my sad, bare money tree!


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> Light grey would be a good contrast for the sides. Gunmetal hardware!?


Yes - I think I'd like light grey and gunmetal hardware. I hadn't really thought about the hardware yet.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about doing a colorblocked Miss M in Pompei as part of my last and final order. I'm thinking about black and red cherry for the front pieces. (Maybe black for the top V and handles, then red cherry for the bottom front piece). I'd like a third color for the sides. I'm thinking maybe the light grey, dark grey, or taupe. I'm going to ask Marco for his opinion, but I'd like to hear your thoughts as well. Anyone have any good ideas? I want something that looks nice with a black suit.


White would be bold and a pop against the black and red, and your black suit. Perhaps too bold. You may also disregard me because I am dying for a Miss M colorblocked with white so I may be projecting my desires onto your bag


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about doing a colorblocked Miss M in Pompei as part of my last and final order. I'm thinking about black and red cherry for the front pieces. (Maybe black for the top V and handles, then red cherry for the bottom front piece). I'd like a third color for the sides. I'm thinking maybe the light grey, dark grey, or taupe. I'm going to ask Marco for his opinion, but I'd like to hear your thoughts as well. Anyone have any good ideas? I want something that looks nice with a black suit.


In case you hadn't seen it yet, here's @lignecpq's colorblocked one to help you plan:


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> Haha - the only reason I haven't done it is my sad, bare money tree!



Oy..... I can totally feel you.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> In case you hadn't seen it yet, here's @lignecpq's colorblocked one to help you plan:
> View attachment 4292425



Oh... that’s one classy bag.


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> Have you looked at the reference thread with all the pictures? You can always ask Marco for pictures of the sample next to a color you are familiar with to help with perspective. It's really hard when you haven't seen it irl, though.


I've spent a lot of time on the threads looking at bags, watching YouTube reviews, etc.  Just hard when you can't see it IRL....at least for me.  It isn't like a Coach bag that I can return it if it isn't as I expected by ordering online.  

I guess I don't see a color I want and hard to take a gamble on that bronze metallic color for the bag I want.  I may consider one of the vachetta colors....The info just seems all over the place and colors on the list of available leathers not all in the reference thread.  So then I go surfing thru the threads and then spend too much time on it and give up.


----------



## lulu212121

Bagmedic said:


> I've spent a lot of time on the threads looking at bags, watching YouTube reviews, etc.  Just hard when you can't see it IRL....at least for me.  It isn't like a Coach bag that I can return it if it isn't as I expected by ordering online.
> 
> I guess I don't see a color I want and hard to take a gamble on that bronze metallic color for the bag I want.  I may consider one of the vachetta colors....The info just seems all over the place and colors on the list of available leathers not all in the reference thread.  So then I go surfing thru the threads and then spend too much time on it and give up.


I agree! It's very challenging. Time consuming as well. I had to make myself a spreadsheet for the leathers available, colors of leather, and then which worked best with what styles. I still have doubts, but I have always ended up loving what I have picked!


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> In case you hadn't seen it yet, here's @lignecpq's colorblocked one to help you plan:
> View attachment 4292425


I love the black/green/taupe look of this bag. I thought about going for this exact look. I'm a big fan of the dark green, too.


----------



## Taimi

I just placed my order of midi Juliet in iris athene leather. I thought that a Juliet would be the perfect match with athene leather, which has a little distressed, ”old school” look, in my opinion. I chose the light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and also added a tassel. 

Can’t wait it to arrive! [emoji4] It could take some time I guess, which I don’t mind actually, as long as my bag is as well made as before. 

I suppose Marco is getting a lot of last(?) orders from here. [emoji3]


----------



## Coastal jewel

The bronze leather looks wonderful... but I understand the hesitation. 

One of the first bags I ordered was a bronze Africa Selene Midi back when MM first opened.  I have to take a quick trip back to the midwest before returning to Florida.   Selene Midi was here at the condo.  She has been such a workhorse and since I don't have to take much back, she's my travel companion.  For a sight unseen... one of my first MM purchases ever, she just makes me happy.  And she has a little wear but has been a very well traveled purse.  It makes me realize that it's OK  to order just... one... more!  And that color block Miss M...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here she is


----------



## Bagmedic

Taimi said:


> I just placed my order of midi Juliet in iris athene leather. I thought that a Juliet would be the perfect match with athene leather, which has a little distressed, ”old school” look, in my opinion. I chose the light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and also added a tassel.
> 
> Can’t wait it to arrive! [emoji4] It could take some time I guess, which I don’t mind actually, as long as my bag is as well made as before.
> 
> I suppose Marco is getting a lot of last(?) orders from here. [emoji3]


Do you have a swatch to share?  I'm curious what this color looks like.  Thank you!


----------



## Taimi

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have a swatch to share?  I'm curious what this color looks like.  Thank you!



Here is the link for the blog post with the fall colours. [emoji4] I don’t have a better swatch. 

http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/07/yourmassaccesi-autumnwinter-2018-19.html?m=1


----------



## southernbelle43

Bagmedic said:


> I've spent a lot of time on the threads looking at bags, watching YouTube reviews, etc.  Just hard when you can't see it IRL....at least for me.  It isn't like a Coach bag that I can return it if it isn't as I expected by ordering online.
> 
> I guess I don't see a color I want and hard to take a gamble on that bronze metallic color for the bag I want.  I may consider one of the vachetta colors....The info just seems all over the place and colors on the list of available leathers not all in the reference thread.  So then I go surfing thru the threads and then spend too much time on it and give up.



I can imagine it is overwhelming.  My suggestion is to think about several things
What is your favorite or most used color?
What is your favorite style of bag? Shoulder, handbag, crossbody?
What is your favorite leather, smooth, soft structured, etc. 
What makes a bag perfect for you, e.g., an outside pocket. Two outside pockets?
Once you have identified these things, then make a selection.  Or ask Marco about the perfect bag for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Taimi said:


> I just placed my order of midi Juliet in iris athene leather. I thought that a Juliet would be the perfect match with athene leather, which has a little distressed, ”old school” look, in my opinion. I chose the light gold hardware and cappuccino lining and also added a tassel.
> 
> Can’t wait it to arrive! [emoji4] It could take some time I guess, which I don’t mind actually, as long as my bag is as well made as before.
> 
> I suppose Marco is getting a lot of last(?) orders from here. [emoji3]


That sounds really lovely!


----------



## anabg

I think I am going for a dark green pompei in either a Miss M, Angelica or Alexia. I already have a Miss M so the other 2 styles are higher on the list. I like trying new styles.  OR midi Juliet in an athene color.  I can't afford both, unfortunately. Not before he closes shop on Jan. 15th, anyway.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> I think I am going for a dark green pompei in either a Miss M, Angelica or Alexia. I already have a Miss M so the other 2 styles are higher on the list. I like trying new styles.  OR midi Juliet in an athene color.  I can't afford both, unfortunately. Not before he closes shop on Jan. 15th, anyway.


Both Angelica and Alexia will be fabulous for this leather! Do you like the size of one over the other?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Both Angelica and Alexia will be fabulous for this leather! Do you like the size of one over the other?


I agree both those styles in the dark green leather will be amazing.


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> Both Angelica and Alexia will be fabulous for this leather! Do you like the size of one over the other?


Is there a huge difference in size between them?  I haven't reviewed the dimensions of each one, yet.  As long as they hold as much as a midi Selene, I am ok.  I don't own any big bags from MM.  The larger bags I own are all midi size. Miss M is the only full size bag and the style itself is not that big.  It holds the same as my midi bags, imo.  I feel like Alexia is more unique but Angelica might be less fuzzy, hold more, etc.


----------



## Creativelyswank

This is so hard! I’ve flip flopped and inquired about an amethyst outer for the little tulipano now instead. Plus still the color blocked metallic outer, paired with a black inner. Interested to hear his suggestions. So many choices, such a bare money tree [emoji22]


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Is there a huge difference in size between them?  I haven't reviewed the dimensions of each one, yet.  As long as they hold as much as a midi Selene, I am ok.  I don't own any big bags from MM.  The larger bags I own are all midi size. Miss M is the only full size bag and the style itself is not that big.  It holds the same as my midi bags, imo.  I feel like Alexia is more unique but Angelica might be less fuzzy, hold more, etc.


I have an Angelica and a full size Alexia. The latter is narrower from top to bottom, so it may hold less and is less accommodating to bulky items. Also, the Alexia’s boxy shape seems to accentuate its full size even more. I’m 5’4” and Alexia looks like a big bag on me. I’m okay with that, but will you be?  If I recall correctly, you are petite??

I suspect that an Alexia Midi would be more to your liking based on your obvious preference for midi size bags.  Another reason to consider the Alexia Midi is your height/size, especially if you really like its unique style. I have this size, too, in dark green vacchetta, and I much prefer it for everyday use over the full size.

Angelica holds more because its depth is larger. I have an Angelica messenger in platinum glitter Pompei leather, and it is magnificent. Angelica is a real standout in Pompei leather.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> All of the people see will be really nice in dark green Pompei. I think Tenkrat has a dark green Alexia if I remember correctly. I know someone does and it was stunning.


Yes, that would be me, it’s a dark green vacchetta Alexia Midi. I also have a full size Alexia in tan Pompei.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.
> 
> Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.


Oh...!!  I really like your orange lamb Hera, @lenie. The leather looks perfect for the style, soft and soon to be drapey when the leather softens up. I love the pleats.  I’m glad I was able to see your beautiful blue Hera in person.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ladies help me!  I only have one thing in Pompeii  a tulipano black interior and a sugar cane exterior.   I even had interior lined thinking I would use it more.  I just don’t “feel” the love...  why do those who like it like it?  Yes I am serious!  There are great color choices


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.
> 
> Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.



Thanks Lenie for posting these! I absolutely love your Miss M in green dark Pompei and this confirms to me that I have made the right choice in ordering my little Miss M in this leather.

I was originally going to just order one Modena and one Little Miss M as those two are my favourite MM styles of all time. But I couldn’t stop at just one Little Miss M, so I ordered two. Given that this was my one and only order for Marco’s closing, I think I can permit myself an extra bag or two.

Here are my orders:
1) Modena in original port merino, gold hw, lilac lining: Port Merinos was one my HG leathers to get and I’m glad it is back in stock again.

2) Little Miss M in dark green pompei, gold hw, fuchsia lining: I’m thrilled with how Lenie’s Miss M turned out! I flirted with dark green vachetta over the last year but it was never quite right for me and this is.

3) Little Miss M in black vachetta, gold hw, light blue lining: I have no idea how this bag will turn out as I have never seen Miss M made with vachetta. But black vachetta was also a HG leather for me and I kept coming back to Little Miss M, so that was it for me.

I am really happy to see so many final orders for Miss M because I think that’s Marco’s classiest design, which is really underrated.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Ladies help me!  I only have one thing in Pompeii  a tulipano black interior and a sugar cane exterior.   I even had interior lined thinking I would use it more.  I just don’t “feel” the love...  why do those who like it like it?  Yes I am serious!  There are great color choices



I have the little one and love it for several reasons.  Between the two pieces on both sides is perfect for flat items and I carry several flat things, iPhone, tissues, key holder, any papers I have. The inside is so open and accessible.  And primarily because the design is so unique.  But I understand. When a style is not you...it is just not.  I went through two beautiful Soulmates trying to love it because of the rave reviews of others.  It just did not work for me.  And what makes no sense is that I have a Bottega Veneta hobo bag that I love.  We purse lovers can be strange.


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I have an Angelica and a full size Alexia. The latter is narrower from top to bottom, so it may hold less and is less accommodating to bulky items. Also, the Alexia’s boxy shape seems to accentuate its full size even more. I’m 5’4” and Alexia looks like a big bag on me. I’m okay with that, but will you be?  If I recall correctly, you are petite??
> 
> I suspect that an Alexia Midi would be more to your liking based on your obvious preference for midi size bags.  Another reason to consider the Alexia Midi is your height/size, especially if you really like its unique style. I have this size, too, in dark green vacchetta, and I much prefer it for everyday use over the full size.
> 
> Angelica holds more because its depth is larger. I have an Angelica messenger in platinum glitter Pompei leather, and it is magnificent. Angelica is a real standout in Pompei leather.



Thanks for chiming in. I am 5’-1”, maybe 1/2” taller.  I think based on your post full size Alexia is out.  It’s between Alexia Midi and Angelica now.  Angelica probably being ahead.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Thanks Lenie for posting these! I absolutely love your Miss M in green dark Pompei and this confirms to me that I have made the right choice in ordering my little Miss M in this leather.
> 
> I was originally going to just order one Modena and one Little Miss M as those two are my favourite MM styles of all time. But I couldn’t stop at just one Little Miss M, so I ordered two. Given that this was my one and only order for Marco’s closing, I think I can permit myself an extra bag or two.
> 
> Here are my orders:
> 1) Modena in original port merino, gold hw, lilac lining: Port Merinos was one my HG leathers to get and I’m glad it is back in stock again.
> 
> 2) Little Miss M in dark green pompei, gold hw, fuchsia lining: I’m thrilled with how Lenie’s Miss M turned out! I flirted with dark green vachetta over the last year but it was never quite right for me and this is.
> 
> 3) Little Miss M in black vachetta, gold hw, light blue lining: I have no idea how this bag will turn out as I have never seen Miss M made with vachetta. But black vachetta was also a HG leather for me and I kept coming back to Little Miss M, so that was it for me.
> 
> I am really happy to see so many final orders for Miss M because I think that’s Marco’s classiest design, which is really underrated.


These all sound just perfect! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Perfect!


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> Thanks Lenie for posting these! I absolutely love your Miss M in green dark Pompei and this confirms to me that I have made the right choice in ordering my little Miss M in this leather.
> 
> I was originally going to just order one Modena and one Little Miss M as those two are my favourite MM styles of all time. But I couldn’t stop at just one Little Miss M, so I ordered two. Given that this was my one and only order for Marco’s closing, I think I can permit myself an extra bag or two.
> 
> Here are my orders:
> 1) Modena in original port merino, gold hw, lilac lining: Port Merinos was one my HG leathers to get and I’m glad it is back in stock again.
> 
> 2) Little Miss M in dark green pompei, gold hw, fuchsia lining: I’m thrilled with how Lenie’s Miss M turned out! I flirted with dark green vachetta over the last year but it was never quite right for me and this is.
> 
> 3) Little Miss M in black vachetta, gold hw, light blue lining: I have no idea how this bag will turn out as I have never seen Miss M made with vachetta. But black vachetta was also a HG leather for me and I kept coming back to Little Miss M, so that was it for me.
> 
> I am really happy to see so many final orders for Miss M because I think that’s Marco’s classiest design, which is really underrated.



You have made some gorgeous selections! The port Merinos is such a great leather and color. I have not tried the Modena-maybe one day from BST. The black vachetta will be fabulous in little Miss M. Vachetta leathers are awesome and may give a slightly more casual feel to little Miss M as compared to Pompei leather. Can’t wait to see your reveal pictures!


----------



## lenie

Happy New Year to all MM sisters! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2019 and wishing that Marco finds what he needs to keep his business open.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> I have the little one and love it for several reasons.  Between the two pieces on both sides is perfect for flat items and I carry several flat things, iPhone, tissues, key holder, any papers I have. The inside is so open and accessible.  And primarily because the design is so unique.  But I understand. When a style is not you...it is just not.  I went through two beautiful Soulmates trying to love it because of the rave reviews of others.  It just did not work for me.  And what makes no sense is that I have a Bottega Veneta hobo bag that I love.  We purse lovers can be strange.



Southern Belle. I think it’s the Pompeii not the tupilano?


----------



## anitalilac

anabg said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I am 5’-1”, maybe 1/2” taller.  I think based on your post full size Alexia is out.  It’s between Alexia Midi and Angelica now.  Angelica probably being ahead.


I'm an Angelica fan myself, but it just doesn't suit my current lifestyle. I just enjoy watching all yours..


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Southern Belle. I think it’s the Pompeii not the tupilano?


Lol.  Of course. Read it too fast as usual.   I am really bad about speed reading.  OK so in the matter of Pompei.  I totally agree.  I bought an Alexia in Pompei, but gifted it to my daughter.  The only reason I got my Little T in  this leather was because of the  color.  I much prefer Merinos, Vacchetta and my favorite Verona. I do have to say it seems to wear well though.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Happy New Year to all MM sisters! Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2019 and wishing that Marco finds what he needs to keep his business open.



Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## Bagmedic

southernbelle43 said:


> I can imagine it is overwhelming.  My suggestion is to think about several things
> What is your favorite or most used color?
> What is your favorite style of bag? Shoulder, handbag, crossbody?
> What is your favorite leather, smooth, soft structured, etc.
> What makes a bag perfect for you, e.g., an outside pocket. Two outside pockets?
> Once you have identified these things, then make a selection.  Or ask Marco about the perfect bag for you.


I see some of the bags and know they are not for me.  I have a few styles in mind.  I've ordered a Calista and two I consider clutch bags like Penelope midi.  I haven't received them yet.  I have been thinking of the Minerva Midi after seeing tenKrat's video review.  I love a bag i can just sling over my shoulder and love the front pockets on it.  I'm not one that needs the outside phone pocket but the two in front look ideal.  I think it comes with a middle compartment which I would eliminate.  I like one big hole.  

For leather, I want something unique but not too out there.  I laughed when someone mentioned creating a spreadsheet because I am a huge spreadsheet person!  It helps me sort thru information.  I want the leather to be one I can't get other places.  I just haven't seen some of these like the iris athene someone just ordered.....or the bronze metallic.  

I'm going to spend some time tomorrow sorting thru some more and looking at my budget....that budget....gets in the way!  There are a few styles I'd like to try so hoping Marco gets to keep making us happy!  I hate to bother him with indecisiveness.  He has been helpful when I reach out to him with more direct questions.  

Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## Bagmedic

Taimi said:


> Here is the link for the blog post with the fall colours. [emoji4] I don’t have a better swatch.
> 
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/07/yourmassaccesi-autumnwinter-2018-19.html?m=1


That iris is a pretty color!


----------



## the_baglover

Happy New Year everyone!
I've been away but is MM back in business now?


----------



## lenie

the_baglover said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> I've been away but is MM back in business now?



Unfortunately, the shop is still closing. Marco is taking orders until 1/15.


----------



## Taimi

southernbelle43 said:


> That sounds really lovely!





Bagmedic said:


> That iris is a pretty color!



Iris athene was out of stock in the Fall and then I ordered a midi Angel in carmin nappa. I couldn’t resist the leather now when I read it’s available for order. I’m sure it’s pretty! [emoji4]

Happy New Year for everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pretty pretty please. Someone post mod shots w Angelica messenger.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Pretty pretty please. Someone post mod shots w Angelica messenger.



I second this!  I am hemming and hawing about my final final final order.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I am 5’-1”, maybe 1/2” taller.  I think based on your post full size Alexia is out.  It’s between Alexia Midi and Angelica now.  Angelica probably being ahead.





anabg said:


> Is there a huge difference in size between them?  I haven't reviewed the dimensions of each one, yet.  As long as they hold as much as a midi Selene, I am ok.  I don't own any big bags from MM.  The larger bags I own are all midi size. Miss M is the only full size bag and the style itself is not that big.  It holds the same as my midi bags, imo.  I feel like Alexia is more unique but Angelica might be less fuzzy, hold more, etc.


So, it seems we are very close in height. You may be a whole half inch taller. [emoji23] 
I agree with tenKrat that the Angelica holds more than the Alexia midi. But I would add that not a whole lot more. It definitely does not hold as much as the Selene midi. It's because of the middle compartment.  I ordered a second Angelica back in October and had it modified to no middle compartment so my things could fit better. I haven't received it yet, so I can't post pics. That being said, I found that Alexia midi fit all my essentials just fine. She's so elegant and different. You can't go wrong either way. [emoji41] Good luck deciding!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh geez. I never even had Alexis midi on radar but maybe she is... I’m one of the odd girls that actually likes the middle compartment in the Angelica.  It keeps me organized.  In theory.


----------



## mleleigh

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh geez. I never even had Alexis midi on radar but maybe she is... I’m one of the odd girls that actually likes the middle compartment in the Angelica.  It keeps me organized.  In theory.



Me too! I love middle compartments.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh geez. I never even had Alexis midi on radar but maybe she is... I’m one of the odd girls that actually likes the middle compartment in the Angelica.  It keeps me organized.  In theory.


I have an Alexia midi in eggplant shimmer and I ordered another one in caramel nappa which has not arrived. I love the midi Alexia.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> Ladies help me!  I only have one thing in Pompeii  a tulipano black interior and a sugar cane exterior.   I even had interior lined thinking I would use it more.  I just don’t “feel” the love...  why do those who like it like it?  Yes I am serious!  There are great color choices


I am wondering if perhaps you're not feeling the love that much is because Pompei is probably the least "leathery" of all Marco's leathers? It's so smooth and springy, it almost feels like a performance fabric of sorts, at least to me. I only have the little Valerie in this leather and I love it for this particular bag - it's a light, durable, polished, put together little thing that still never feels too formal . 
Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh geez. I never even had Alexis midi on radar but maybe she is... I’m one of the odd girls that actually likes the middle compartment in the Angelica.  It keeps me organized.  In theory.



I also like a middle compartment — one side for electronics, the other side for everything else.


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> Ladies help me!  I only have one thing in Pompeii  a tulipano black interior and a sugar cane exterior.   I even had interior lined thinking I would use it more.  I just don’t “feel” the love...  why do those who like it like it?  Yes I am serious!  There are great color choices



I like that the space between the 2 bags is a great slip pocket for phone and quick access items. It can be worn crossbody and has great short handles to grab. The inner bag can be taken out and worn separately especially if lined.. Can mix and match some combos to create different bags. I think it is also a striking bag for corblocking, but the outer bag needs to be colorblocked to have the best impact. The inner bag only shows a little bit if it is a totally different color than the outer shell. It could work with a really bold color for the inner bag, but I think 2 neutrals could come off blah .I do like the tulipanos in a single color too. Hope that helps.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Does anyone have sample photos of all the Pompei leathers?


----------



## pdxhb

I have looked and looked but can't seem to find a photo of cappucino pebbled. Does anyone have a swatch or bag photo they can share?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am wondering if perhaps you're not feeling the love that much is because Pompei is probably the least "leathery" of all Marco's leathers? It's so smooth and springy, it almost feels like a performance fabric of sorts, at least to me. I only have the little Valerie in this leather and I love it for this particular bag - it's a light, durable, polished, put together little thing that still never feels too formal .
> Happy New Year everyone!!!


You are such a master in describing things!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

pdxhb said:


> I have looked and looked but can't seem to find a photo of cappucino pebbled. Does anyone have a swatch or bag photo they can share?


https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers
Color Chart 1 has cappuccino

Marco sent me this when I was considering it.



If you look at the reference pictures thread, there are bags in cappuccino pebbled.


----------



## mleleigh

I haven’t received my first Juliet Midi yet but I keep imagining a sister for her in white pebbled (even though I know it’s not in-stock).


----------



## djfmn

I love my Pompei leather bags especially for bags that are a structured design/style. I have 2 little Tulipano, midi Alexia and a little Muse in Pompei leather. The Pompei leather is perfect for those bags. Having said that Pompei leather is a more structured leather and you have to be ok with that look and feel. I really like nappa leather so Pompei is something that I like as well because to me it is somewhat similar.. It is not for everyone. I also like merino and pebbled leather. Having said that I like most of Marco's leathers. I just like well made hand crafted Italian leather bags with nice Italian leather. The smell is intoxicating.[emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I like that the space between the 2 bags is a great slip pocket for phone and quick access items. It can be worn crossbody and has great short handles to grab. The inner bag can be taken out and worn separately especially if lined.. Can mix and match some combos to create different bags. I think it is also a striking bag for corblocking, but the outer bag needs to be colorblocked to have the best impact. The inner bag only shows a little bit if it is a totally different color than the outer shell. It could work with a really bold color for the inner bag, but I think 2 neutrals could come off blah .I do like the tulipanos in a single color too. Hope that helps.


I think you did the same thing that I did.  She was referring to the Pompei leather, not the style, lol.  I read it the same way and gave a nice long answer too.


----------



## clu0984

Ordered midi Juliet in bronze.  Took the gamble


----------



## Coastal jewel

clu0984 said:


> Ordered midi Juliet in bronze.  Took the gamble



But I actually like the complete explanation.  I’m now trying to see if II can find  all the colors in pompei.


And because I seem to be lost in the land of MM leathers on this  cold New Years Day, I would love a clim in and compare the colors cappuccino, champagne and mud.


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> So, it seems we are very close in height. You may be a whole half inch taller. [emoji23]
> I agree with tenKrat that the Angelica holds more than the Alexia midi. But I would add that not a whole lot more. It definitely does not hold as much as the Selene midi. It's because of the middle compartment.  I ordered a second Angelica back in October and had it modified to no middle compartment so my things could fit better. I haven't received it yet, so I can't post pics. That being said, I found that Alexia midi fit all my essentials just fine. She's so elegant and different. You can't go wrong either way. [emoji41] Good luck deciding!



Thanks! I would probably do away with the middle compartment of the Angelica. I have a midi Minerva and a midi Soulmate with a middle compartment and I don’t particularly enjoy it.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Thanks! I would probably do away with the middle compartment of the Angelica. I have a midi Minerva and a midi Soulmate with a middle compartment and I don’t particularly enjoy it.


It is great being able to customize bags to our liking. I personally love a zipped middle compartment. Nice that you are able to remove it if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Ordered midi Juliet in bronze.  Took the gamble


I think that combination of midi Juliet and bronze leather will be amazing. I can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> It is great being able to customize bags to our liking. I personally love a zipped middle compartment. Nice that you are able to remove it if it doesn't work for you.



Yes. It’s a great thing. I bought the midi Minerva preloved so not much I could do. Lol. But to be honest, I don’t completely dislike the middle compartment in the midi Minerva. The soulmate is so slouchy and has a somewhat narrower opening and I feel the middle compartment is in the way. I think it depends on the bag.  I have a Coach bag with a middle compartment and it works well, but it’s a really structured bag.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh geez. I never even had Alexis midi on radar but maybe she is... I’m one of the odd girls that actually likes the middle compartment in the Angelica.  It keeps me organized.  In theory.



I feel like the middle compartment makes Marco’s bag special. Otherwise, Angelica is just another good looking satchel. I feel like the middle compartment toughen it up with the element of briefcase and make it smarter.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> I am wondering if perhaps you're not feeling the love that much is because Pompei is probably the least "leathery" of all Marco's leathers? It's so smooth and springy, it almost feels like a performance fabric of sorts, at least to me. I only have the little Valerie in this leather and I love it for this particular bag - it's a light, durable, polished, put together little thing that still never feels too formal .
> Happy New Year everyone!!!



I agree. I feel like Pompeii feels like a neoprene leather. It’ll bounce back.


----------



## vink

With all these talk, it makes me want to have another Angelica in Pompeii. You girls are really bad enablers.


----------



## Bagmedic

lenie said:


> I received my second shipment today. Sadly, the first shipment is still MIA.
> 
> Here is the Miss M in dark green pompei. I love this color- it is a rich, elegant dark green. The pompei has a more matte finish so it looks a little dressier than the dark green vachetta which has more of a sheen. I may need to get one more bag in the dark green pompei before it’s too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Hera in orange washed lamb leather. It is so incredibly soft! The color is a beautiful orange with a slight hint of terra cotta and salmon in real life. So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, a Penelope in Sky Verona. It is actually a light blue-aqua color that is a little deeper than how it shows up in the picture.


Have you seen the Coach duffle bag in light turquoise?  I'm wondering if they are close in color.  I think the Coach bag is brighter on the website than in person.  Your bag may be a little lighter.  I love the color!


----------



## the_baglover

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, the shop is still closing. Marco is taking orders until 1/15.


Oh. That's really disappointing. I had hoped he'd be able to resolve the issue.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> With all these talk, it makes me want to have another Angelica in Pompeii. You girls are really bad enablers.


I think Angelica is fabulous in a structured leather. It's now or never... [emoji17]   (I've been thinking a lot about ordering another one....)


----------



## carterazo

Any of you ladies have both Angelica and Theia midi? Which one would you get a second one of? Why? 
Yes, I'm pondering a final, final, finale encore order. [emoji848][emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Any of you ladies have both Angelica and Theia midi? Which one would you get a second one of? Why?
> Yes, I'm pondering a final, final, finale encore order. [emoji848][emoji28]


I have only Angelica and I love the style. I thinking Angelica messenger is a great bag. That would be my vote.[emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Any of you ladies have both Angelica and Theia midi? Which one would you get a second one of? Why?
> Yes, I'm pondering a final, final, finale encore order. [emoji848][emoji28]



I have both.  I have what to me is my perfect Angelica - black natural calf and no center divider.  So I would order a Theia midi just because mine is not yet the ‘perfect’ one.  I know my reply is too subjective.  Another thing, as my Angelica is too structured, I feel a 2nd one would be too obvious a replication.  While the Theia midi drapes, so it has a different character. Plus, different leathers would give it different character.  I hope I make sense.


----------



## orchidmyst

I have both and got  a second one for both.
Angelica is more a hand held bag although it has a shoulder strap.
Theia Midi is an over-the-shoulder bag.
I think for both, which type of leather you pick does affect how rigid or floppy it can be.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Carterazo. Sounds like the vote is for one of both[emoji51]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I think Angelica is fabulous in a structured leather. It's now or never... [emoji17]   (I've been thinking a lot about ordering another one....)



I know. I have one in Aegean pebble. It’s soften up now so even though, I still love it a lot, I think maybe it’d be nice to get one in Pompeii.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Any of you ladies have both Angelica and Theia midi? Which one would you get a second one of? Why?
> Yes, I'm pondering a final, final, finale encore order. [emoji848][emoji28]



Angelica hands down. But because I don’t like the drop of Theia Midi on me. Otherwise, it’s a cute messenger bag.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Carterazo. Sounds like the vote is for one of both[emoji51]


Yikes! [emoji28]  Can you believe I'm considering that possibility??? [emoji85]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I have only Angelica and I love the style. I thinking Angelica messenger is a great bag. That would be my vote.[emoji6][emoji3]


I've thought about it, but think it might be a little too big on me for a messenger - I'm a shortie.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I have both.  I have what to me is my perfect Angelica - black natural calf and no center divider.  So I would order a Theia midi just because mine is not yet the ‘perfect’ one.  I know my reply is too subjective.  Another thing, as my Angelica is too structured, I feel a 2nd one would be too obvious a replication.  While the Theia midi drapes, so it has a different character. Plus, different leathers would give it different character.  I hope I make sense.


It is your gorgeous flat calf one that "made me" order one in black vacchetta. [emoji41]  I am still waiting patiently for it. [emoji28] 
What modifications would you make to the Theia midi? I think she would drape well. Her size is better for crossbody for me.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I have both and got  a second one for both.
> Angelica is more a hand held bag although it has a shoulder strap.
> Theia Midi is an over-the-shoulder bag.
> I think for both, which type of leather you pick does affect how rigid or floppy it can be.


I am drooling after the fuchsia pebbled after seeing designingstyle's fabulous Calista. I am considering either bag with this leather... or maybe a midi Juliet? Sigh! So little time, so little $[emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I know. I have one in Aegean pebble. It’s soften up now so even though, I still love it a lot, I think maybe it’d be nice to get one in Pompeii.


Is it too soft? Does it flop over completely? I an thinking it would be just gorgeous in the fuchsia pebbled....


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Angelica hands down. But because I don’t like the drop of Theia Midi on me. Otherwise, it’s a cute messenger bag.


Is it too long or too short?


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> Is it too soft? Does it flop over completely? I an thinking it would be just gorgeous in the fuchsia pebbled....



I ordered an Angelica in pebbled leather a few weeks ago and had the same dilemma since I prefer a structured bag. Marco assured me it would hold it's shape, since he uses a lightweight backing material. However, you can request extra backing for more structure, which is what I did. He said any additional weight would be more or less imperceptible. FYI, the microfibre backing material used to stiffen very thin leathers (like lamb) is called 'black 05'.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Do any of you lovely ladies have color blocked bags in metallic pompei you would be willing to share an image of? These are the options Marco presented for my little tulipano. I’m not sure I’ve seen laminato?!? I welcome input.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Yikes! [emoji28]  Can you believe I'm considering that possibility??? [emoji85]



I know...  I never got an angel midi but I love all the outside pockets..
 And I want another Angelica... and so it goes.


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> I ordered an Angelica in pebbled leather a few weeks ago and had the same dilemma since I prefer a structured bag. Marco assured me it would hold it's shape, since he uses a lightweight backing material. However, you can request extra backing for more structure, which is what I did. He said any additional weight would be more or less imperceptible. FYI, the microfibre backing material used to stiffen very thin leathers (like lamb) is called 'black 05'.


Thanks for the info! How much extra did you have to pay for the backing?


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> It is your gorgeous flat calf one that "made me" order one in black vacchetta. [emoji41]  I am still waiting patiently for it. [emoji28]
> What modifications would you make to the Theia midi? I think she would drape well. Her size is better for crossbody for me.


Theia midi is a very nice crossbody bag.  I guess as a modification I would order it in nappa or pebbled.  Mine is Merinos and it is a tiny bit *too* drapey and I would prefer something a little less drapey at the top.


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> Thanks for the info! How much extra did you have to pay for the backing?


There was no charge for the additional backing - it was not considered an EXTRA. (However, I did request some modifications that were EXTRAS - Top zip closure, Victoria handles and Victoria rings.)


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> It is your gorgeous flat calf one that "made me" order one in black vacchetta. [emoji41]  I am still waiting patiently for it. [emoji28]
> What modifications would you make to the Theia midi? I think she would drape well. Her size is better for crossbody for me.



You can customize the short strap handle drop to be shorter. I changed mine to 8”.
I also upgraded to the 1.2” messenger straps which is more comfortable.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> You can customize the short strap handle drop to be shorter. I changed mine to 8”.
> I also upgraded to the 1.2” messenger straps which is more comfortable.





Aminu said:


> There was no charge for the additional backing - it was not considered an EXTRA. (However, I did request some modifications that were EXTRAS - Top zip closure, Victoria handles and Victoria rings.)





msd_bags said:


> Theia midi is a very nice crossbody bag.  I guess as a modification I would order it in nappa or pebbled.  Mine is Merinos and it is a tiny bit *too* drapey and I would prefer something a little less drapey at the top.


Thanks so much for the info, ladies! So helpful. You are great enablers! [emoji258]


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> I've thought about it, but think it might be a little too big on me for a messenger - I'm a shortie.



You could always customize it with a shorter strap.  That’s what I always do.  In fact, I don’t even remember the length of the shorter strap, but MM knows what it is.

P.S. MM’s website is down now.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Aminu said:


> There was no charge for the additional backing - it was not considered an EXTRA. (However, I did request some modifications that were EXTRAS - Top zip closure, Victoria handles and Victoria rings.)



So... you changed Angelica handles to victoria handles?  Oops. You were talking about Thea. Website seems ok now


----------



## Aminu

Coastal jewel said:


> So... you changed Angelica handles to victoria handles?  Oops. You were talking about Thea. Website seems ok now



Yes, I changed Angelica handles to Victoria handles (and removed the crossbody strap.) I prefer a shoulder bag and have used the Victoria handles on my 2 Divina Midis because I like that little bit of hardware


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I am drooling after the fuchsia pebbled after seeing designingstyle's fabulous Calista. I am considering either bag with this leather... or maybe a midi Juliet? Sigh! So little time, so little $[emoji3]


Me too! I love bright colors.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Me too! I love bright colors.


I know that I have mentioned this before but it is still so mind boggling to me. I only used to have black and brown handbags and one metallic evening bag. No other colors at all. I personally cannot believe that those are the only bag colors I had in my closet. It all started with an orange nappa Zhoe. Now I have orange, yellow, pink in lots of different shades including a wonderful peachy pink, amethyst, burgundy, blue in lots of different shades, metallics all different shades. I absolutely love colored leather handbags and I love love love the fuchsia pebbled. Also cannot wait to get my MIA in acid nappa. Another color I absolutely love.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I know that I have mentioned this before but it is still so mind boggling to me. I only used to have black and brown handbags and one metallic evening bag. No other colors at all. I personally cannot believe that those are the only bag colors I had in my closet. It all started with an orange nappa Zhoe. Now I have orange, yellow, pink in lots of different shades including a wonderful peachy pink, amethyst, burgundy, blue in lots of different shades, metallics all different shades. I absolutely love colored leather handbags and I love love love the fuchsia pebbled. Also cannot wait to get my MIA in acid nappa. Another color I absolutely love.


Same here.  I have aqua, hot pink, coral, green.  And all of these years I have been so boring.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi All,

For those who own the Diva bag, what is the best leather? Merinos or Pebbled? TIA.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who own the Diva bag, what is the best leather? Merinos or Pebbled? TIA.


I have a Diva in storm grey merino which I really like. It is easy to carry not heavy and shows no sign of wear and I use it all the time. I also have a couple of pebbled leather midi Selene's. You can't go wrong with either of those leathers. It depends on the color you want. Both choices will be good for a Diva.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Is it too soft? Does it flop over completely? I an thinking it would be just gorgeous in the fuchsia pebbled....



It doesn’t flop. It still holds its shape, but I prefer Angelica with a sharp line.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Is it too long or too short?



I’m a 5’4” with belly. [emoji28] it’s too short for me. But I also like my bags hang a little bit lower.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I have a Diva in storm grey merino which I really like. It is easy to carry not heavy and shows no sign of wear and I use it all the time. I also have a couple of pebbled leather midi Selene's. You can't go wrong with either of those leathers. It depends on the color you want. Both choices will be good for a Diva.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## anitalilac

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who own the Diva bag, what is the best leather? Merinos or Pebbled? TIA.


I have mine in River VAchetta and added a final final final one in Verona taupe...


----------



## emmaAr

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All,
> 
> For those who own the Diva bag, what is the best leather? Merinos or Pebbled? TIA.


Either one would be great. I have Merinos and Verona and love both.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pretty pretty please post some pics of recent Angelica messengers.   I’ve seen TenKrats and it’s a beauty...  just want to to more!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Pretty pretty please post some pics of recent Angelica messengers.   I’ve seen TenKrats and it’s a beauty...  just want to to more!



I wish I could help, but I’m not home. I have some photo of mine in glitter Pompeii in this thread. I try to do the search and found it, but everytime I try to pull that post up, the app goes bonker. You can search for it. I have it under my name. That one has a top zipper and 3 compartments.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> I wish I could help, but I’m not home. I have some photo of mine in glitter Pompeii in this thread. I try to do the search and found it, but everytime I try to pull that post up, the app goes bonker. You can search for it. I have it under my name. That one has a top zipper and 3 compartments.



Top zipper and three compartments.. swoon!  I found the pics, do you mind if I repost?  Very hard to find things today and others were interested!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Top zipper and three compartments.. swoon!  I found the pics, do you mind if I repost?  Very hard to find things today and others were interested!



No problem at all. I also have another one in acid Nappa, but no detail photo of that one. Just one quick photo, I think.


----------



## vink

BTW, my dream dark navy blue nabuk arrives. [emoji4] It’s one of the two I ordered. (Yes. I ordered 2 bags in this leather just to speed up the process and to make sure it’ll come true. [emoji28]) This one is so cute I think I miff a little when I open the package and see it. But DD is asleep now and I don’t have good lighting here. To think this is a goodbye order from Marco, it makes me really really sad. It’s one of the exceptional pieces I have and look like it walks out of my dream. (If bag can really walk.) I really want to show you all the photo, but I don’t have the lighting. [emoji17]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Reposting from Vinks original post.  Angelica Messenger. Top zipper, three compartments.  I think it has an Arianna messenger strap?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Reposting from Vinks original post.  Angelica Messenger. Top zipper, three compartments.  I think it has an Arianna messenger strap?



Yes. It does. I ask for it to have the strap attached Arianna style. Angelica and Pompeii is a match made in heaven. It showcase the sharp line of the bag perfectly.


----------



## vink

Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet! 
















Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]


It's so, so beautiful! What a combo


----------



## Coastal jewel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so, so beautiful! What a combo



Vink  she' s beauty and so is the navy nubuck


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]



Oh, Apple Green lining!  I adore the combination of Navy leather with Apple Green!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Yes. It does. I ask for it to have the strap attached Arianna style. Angelica and Pompeii is a match made in heaven. It showcase the sharp line of the bag perfectly.


@vink What color leather is this.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tankgirl said:


> Oh, Apple Green lining!  I adore the combination of Navy leather with Apple Green!



What


----------



## Coastal jewel

What leather and purse style is this?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> @vink What color leather is this.



It’s a dark blue nabuk.


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> What leather and purse style is this?



I think that’s Penelope messenger. But mine is little Valerie.


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]


Gorgeous!!! [emoji7]   Love the contrast with the apple green.   That's my favorite color for lining.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Same here.  I have aqua, hot pink, coral, green.  And all of these years I have been so boring.





djfmn said:


> I know that I have mentioned this before but it is still so mind boggling to me. I only used to have black and brown handbags and one metallic evening bag. No other colors at all. I personally cannot believe that those are the only bag colors I had in my closet. It all started with an orange nappa Zhoe. Now I have orange, yellow, pink in lots of different shades including a wonderful peachy pink, amethyst, burgundy, blue in lots of different shades, metallics all different shades. I absolutely love colored leather handbags and I love love love the fuchsia pebbled. Also cannot wait to get my MIA in acid nappa. Another color I absolutely love.


Love hearing about all your colors! You ladies know I own a whole rainbow. [emoji23] [emoji304]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]


That is too cute and the apple green lining just makes it. TotinScience turned me on to the green lining and I love it!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> What leather and purse style is this?



It’s a Penelope Messenger in Navy Pebbled with Apple Green lining.


----------



## Creativelyswank

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]



Thus is absolutely stunning and so classy. [emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> It’s a dark blue nabuk.


@vink not the leather of the Valerie the leather of the Angelica Messenger.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]


@vink, this is one of my most favorite Little Valerie combos, hands down. What a lovely!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> @vink not the leather of the Valerie the leather of the Angelica Messenger.


I think it is glitter Bordeaux.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]



Lovely!!!  What’s the 2nd bag you got in this leather?


----------



## Flowergeek

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]



Soooo lovely! I wouldn’t have thought to get a Valerie in Nabuk. But I really love this. Can anyone share their experience on how this leather performs on corners?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> @vink not the leather of the Valerie the leather of the Angelica Messenger.



Oh! Sorry. That one is Bordeaux glitter Pompeii.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Lovely!!!  What’s the 2nd bag you got in this leather?



[emoji4] It’s coming. You’ll know soon. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Thank you everyone for the compliment on my bag. I’m so happy right now. It’s just better than I imagined when I put on a request. I hope all the other girls who join in on this navy Nabuk love your bags as well. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Flowergeek said:


> Soooo lovely! I wouldn’t have thought to get a Valerie in Nabuk. But I really love this. Can anyone share their experience on how this leather performs on corners?



I have no idea either. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] But Nabuk has been on my list for a long time and since it’s now or never, I went crazy. [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so, so beautiful! What a combo


Love this!!


----------



## starkfan

msd_bags said:


> I forgot I have a photo of the midi Juliet worn crossbody (at the longest strap setting)!!  Btw, she photographs big at times, but she’s just right I would say.


Thanks for posting this pic earlier, @msd_bags, the size and strap drop definitely looks like it should be just right! The size looks perfect on you too, you wear it well!


Coastal jewel said:


> I could measure but MM always makes mine shorter as it’s my request.  I’m sure he will make the strap to your desired length.





Coastal jewel said:


> So Juliet and Juliet Midi owners.. did you do any modifications?  I get the very best ideas from this board.  Im totally smitten with Juliet Midi and my final final final.. order I think will be another Juliet midi.  I may add a back slip pocket.  Just wondering if anyone has modified the handles.


Thanks, @Coastal jewel! I usually do shorten or lengthen the strap if the default length doesn't work for me, but I'm also hoping to avoid the extra cost if the default is close enough to my usual preference...  Plus, I'm _really_ tempted to add on the back slip pocket modification on a Juliet Midi too, and that's another chunk of change when I've gone pretty overboard on the MM's in the last 1 year plus! 

As for other modifications to the Juliet/Juliet Midi, I don't think I'd change the handles, as that's actually one of its more unique features, IMHO... Back slip pocket on the Midi definitely looks like it's worth adding on, for easier access to your phone and other items that don't fit in the front zip pocket!


----------



## jbags07

vink said:


> Finally! I think of the spot where I can take some photo for you guys. Please.... you need this in your life! It’ll be perfect for the day you want to go light. It’s a little Valerie in dark blue nabuk with light gunmetal hardware. I have it customized with black Nappa for all straps, back slip pocket and the lining is apple green, in case any of you wonder. I wish to see more love for this style because it’s so cute! It even comes with 4 feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, another choice for anyone who wants to go light? [emoji4]



Oh this is gorg!  I am trying to stay off this thread lol....I ordered 7 bags from Marco in Dec and every time I peek at this thread I want to order more . This bag tops the lust list!❤️


----------



## starkfan

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/we-are-mm

Looks like Marco has updated the "We Are MM" section of his website to add on more photo uploads (although they don't all appear at the top of the page). It's lovely seeing some of the latest MM additions there too, hopefully this will be a good showcase for his work in attracting potential partners/investors!

(I'm guessing/hoping showcasing some of the possible customisations might help? At least, that's how I selected some of the photos I uploaded, eg my Penelope Messengers with the added middle zip compartment... The customisability is definitely MM's most unique feature, although I do see how it can be a negative, in terms of keeping a business more streamlined and reducing costs...  )

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/video-on-making-a-speedy-like-bag.1000129/ -- Someone also posted this thread awhile ago with a video showing how a Speedy-esque bag is made. That channel has a whole bunch of videos like this, acting as a how-to tutorial for the bag/SLG patterns that the craftsman also sells on Etsy. The videos on his channel are fascinating to watch, and I wonder if this kind of behind-the-scenes video, showing how our MM bags are made, might also be a good marketing tool? (Though probably not disclosing all the pattern-related bits/secrets, I suppose! )


----------



## Kylacove

Do you ladies think taupe Venezia is too similar to platinum pompei in color? I'm trying to not duplicate too much and still get something that I know I will like.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies think taupe Venezia is too similar to platinum pompei in color? I'm trying to not duplicate too much and still get something that I know I will like.


IMO the character and texture are different enough that these would not duplicate each other.


----------



## Kylacove

That is what I'm telling myself, lol. Now I'm trying to decide if the midi Juliet will be big enough for me   The reg is too big, but I have to downsize for Zhoey Legend. The platinum pompei is a Grande Aura so don't know if I want to duplicate style even though I know it will work. I wish we had more time.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> Do you ladies think taupe Venezia is too similar to platinum pompei in color? I'm trying to not duplicate too much and still get something that I know I will like.



I have both leathers and they are completely different.


----------



## msd_bags

Does anybody have the dimension of the midi Victoria?  I might do a final order. [emoji3]


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> @FireflyBlues     Not that I am an enabler. I requested Marco make a midi Victoria and he agreed to if there were 8 orders. There are 8 orders for midi Victoria so its a go. If you order one with the in stock leathers it is 20%. I ordered one in orange aquila matte.
> Here are approx. dimensions and price of MM Victoria Midi (compared to regular Victoria)
> 
> *VICTORIA*     € 370,00
> Bottom width: 12.2' (cm. 31)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 19.2' (cm. 49)
> Height: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 12)
> Handle drop: 11.4' (cm. 29)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 39.3' to 43.3' (from cm. 100 to cm. 110)
> 
> *VICTORIA MIDI*     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Messenger strap available upon request (€ 32)
> Width: 1' (cm. 2,5)
> Length: from 43.3' to 47.2' (from cm. 110 to cm. 120)


I want a partner in my last minute order frenzy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh I will be ordering...right now it’s between another Juliet midi and the Victoria midi.


----------



## vink

jbags07 said:


> Oh this is gorg!  I am trying to stay off this thread lol....I ordered 7 bags from Marco in Dec and every time I peek at this thread I want to order more . This bag tops the lust list![emoji173]️



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> IMO the character and texture are different enough that these would not duplicate each other.



I’d second this. The thickness is about the same although I think Pompeii is a little bit thicker. It has bounce like neoprene. The coating is semi-matte. It’s super smooth. Venezia is like a hide with lizard print on and some shine glazing on top. It’s not smooth. The print gives its texture when you touch it.


----------



## vink

Can anyone tell me how many card slots are there for one card slots customization? 3 or 4 slots?


----------



## VanBod1525

vink said:


> Thank you everyone for the compliment on my bag. I’m so happy right now. It’s just better than I imagined when I put on a request. I hope all the other girls who join in on this navy Nabuk love your bags as well. [emoji4]


I absolutely do. My Selene Zip is my current work bag at the moment. Thanks for getting dark blue nabuk off the ground!


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> I absolutely do. My Selene Zip is my current work bag at the moment. Thanks for getting dark blue nabuk off the ground!



I have to thank all you girls for helping my dream comes true, too. [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> I want a partner in my last minute order frenzy.



Lol! Thanks!!


----------



## anabg

The Miss M reveal in dark green pompei the other day motivated me to carry mine for work this week. Such an easy bag to carry with a lot of pockets. Mine's in taupe flat calf, I believe.


----------



## pdxhb

Here is a not-fabulous photo taken at a cafe of my Modena in Green Vachetta - I carried her this week for work. This was part one of my final order.
Love this style!


----------



## anabg

If what I have read here is right, pompei sounds a lot like flat calf, just maybe with less sheen.


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> If what I have read here is right, pompei sounds a lot like flat calf, just maybe with less sheen.


I'd say it has slightly lower sheen/shine, overall. You are also right that the "spring" and feel is very similar. It bounces back/holds shape.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I want a partner in my last minute order frenzy.


Like I need any encouragement to order another bag[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Here is a not-fabulous photo taken at a cafe of my Modena in Green Vachetta - I carried her this week for work. This was part one of my final order.
> Love this style!
> View attachment 4296985


This bag is gorgeous. I love the leather and the style.


----------



## lucky&lazy

Hi.
Just discovered and fell hard for these beautiful bags! Reading through as many posts as I can these past few days . I would like to order a few before the anticipated closing date. I see the inventory spreadsheets, color swatches, etc in these threads, but i cannot figure out how to actually place an order? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
Thanks so much!


----------



## pdxhb

lucky&lazy said:


> Hi.
> Just discovered and fell hard for these beautiful bags! Reading through as many posts as I can these past few days . I would like to order a few before the anticipated closing date. I see the inventory spreadsheets, color swatches, etc in these threads, but i cannot figure out how to actually place an order? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> Thanks so much!


Welcome to the MM world! 
Send an email with your order request and any questions. Keep in mind that it’s the weekend and also that there may be a big time zone difference - Marco will respond to confirm and once you agree he will send a paypal money request.
What are you thinking about ordering?


----------



## lulu212121

lucky&lazy said:


> Hi.
> Just discovered and fell hard for these beautiful bags! Reading through as many posts as I can these past few days . I would like to order a few before the anticipated closing date. I see the inventory spreadsheets, color swatches, etc in these threads, but i cannot figure out how to actually place an order? Can anyone point me in the right direction?
> Thanks so much!


marco@marcomassaccesi.it email for your order or any questions. He is very nice, patient, and helpful!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Card holder is 5 or 10 slots


----------



## vink

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Card holder is 5 or 10 slots



Thank you! I actually ask for custom card slots on the lining though. From the photo it doesn’t look that much but if it’s it can go up to five then, I’m very happy. [emoji4]


----------



## lucky&lazy

pdxhb said:


> Welcome to the MM world!
> Send an email with your order request and any questions. Keep in mind that it’s the weekend and also that there may be a big time zone difference - Marco will respond to confirm and once you agree he will send a paypal money request.
> What are you thinking about ordering?



Fantastic! Thank you. I am insane over these bags. I'm just so late to the party Feeling the manic rush to get an order in.
I have been making lists of the styles and colors to try to narrow it all down. 
These are the ones I want for sure:
Rua Angelica
Penelope Messenger
Aura
Selene or maybe a different type tote

I have looked at only the colors you have on the recent inventory sheets and narrowed them down, but love so many!
Verona: Dark Blue, Amethyst
Pompeii: Amethyst, Bluette, Marine Blue
Pebbled: Lively pink, purple, fuschia
Merinos: sapphire
Nappa: carmin

And now I am going to look at the photo thread to try to figure out which combos will be best for me.
I hope I can send my email by tomorrow.
Thanks again!


----------



## anabg

pdxhb said:


> I'd say it has slightly lower sheen/shine, overall. You are also right that the "spring" and feel is very similar. It bounces back/holds shape.



Yes, I like that about flat calf. I have 2 bags with flat calf and I love the structure.


----------



## MooMooVT

I finalized my payment around 10/23. I don't want to bother Marco as I'm no in a hurry for my bag - but I'm wondering what order date folks are receiving orders. Starting to get excited more than anything...


----------



## mleleigh

MooMooVT said:


> I finalized my payment around 10/23. I don't want to bother Marco as I'm no in a hurry for my bag - but I'm wondering what order date folks are receiving orders. Starting to get excited more than anything...



I paid on 10/15 and just received my shipping notice on 01/03, so it should be soon for you - maybe next week?


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’ve been flirting all day with what to order... as many of you know, if I could get paid for this,I’d be able to buy lots more.  I found this old blog post... and it just speaks to the workmanship.  And it’s really easy to add a bit to the order... a flora? A penny ?  A tassel?   https://fortheloveofmassaccesi.wordpress.com/2016/02/05/105/


----------



## MooMooVT

mleleigh said:


> I paid on 10/15 and just received my shipping notice on 01/03, so it should be soon for you - maybe next week?


Oh yay! I asked Marco to pick what he thought would be the better lining between two - so I'm excited for the final reveal! I feel like it's been ages since I ordered (not in a bad way! I knew Marco's timing!)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a brilliant idea for a slightly modified Phoebe or slightly modified Penelope, or both.  I hope Marco will okay the idea, because then I will order one in blue verona and lively pink and brownrose and maybe washed plum and.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Where oh where is my money tree?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Dang. Not possible. Booooooooo!


----------



## BittyMonkey

OK my final final final order, a bronze calf Hera. I just couldn't resist that color.


----------



## lulu212121

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Dang. Not possible. Booooooooo!


What was your idea?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Just to make a Phoebe Penelope sized. Or Penelope with Penelope midi depth


----------



## Tankgirl

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Just to make a Phoebe Penelope sized. Or Penelope with Penelope midi depth



I would have loved that.


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> Selling my brand new white pebbled Modena on BST. I coveted this style from day one, and when Marco announced he was closing, I ordered two! Sadly, when they arrived they were too tall for me, I just couldn't make them work  The brown nappa is already sold. I hope the white one will go to another Modena lover. She's a beauty!
> View attachment 4298000


I just love Modena!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’m thinking angel midi... because I love the outer pockets.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m thinking angel midi... because I love the outer pockets.


I ordered a full Angel. I love the pockets too!


----------



## anitalilac

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m thinking angel midi... because I love the outer pockets.


I'm so in love with my Angel Midi! But I change to Victoria Straps instead.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Good idea...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I always thought Selene handles on a Selene midi would rock. And no side pleats.


----------



## orchidmyst

Metallic leather swatches that Marco just got from the tannery.
They're so beautiful!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my... he is not making this easy or like he is actually closing shop soon.  I love the dark blue and purple.  I have a navy Africa Selene midi w zips and she’s indestructible


----------



## carterazo

That dark blue metallic calf!!!


----------



## jaspearl

The metallics are truly beautiful! 
I actually like every single one!


----------



## Sickgrl13

orchidmyst said:


> Metallic leather swatches that Marco just got from the tannery.
> They're so beautiful!
> View attachment 4298604
> 
> View attachment 4298605



Omg these are gorgeous!  What is the pricing?


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> Metallic leather swatches that Marco just got from the tannery.
> They're so beautiful!
> View attachment 4298604
> 
> View attachment 4298605



My god! He’s killing me! I’m not into metallic, but my jaw dropped!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my... he is not making this easy or like he is actually closing shop soon.  I love the dark blue and purple.  I have a navy Africa Selene midi w zips and she’s indestructible



He’s seriously going out with a bang. (I’m sad, but I can’t help making a pun. [emoji28])


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Metallic leather swatches that Marco just got from the tannery.
> They're so beautiful!
> View attachment 4298604
> 
> View attachment 4298605


@tenkrat I know you love metallics. Aren't these gorgeous. Hmm a midi Juliet in a metallic.


----------



## orchidmyst

Ladies, metallic calf is the same price of Pebbled, Nappa and Athene!!!
Marco said the skin of metallic calves are small so there are no minimums, even 1 bag can be requested.
Order away!

Here are the pictures again:


----------



## Aminu

OMG that cobalt blue is killing my resolve! How can he spring these gorgeous leathers on us 1 week before he closes?!? Gargh!


----------



## orchidmyst

Aminu said:


> OMG that cobalt blue is killing my resolve! How can he spring these gorgeous leathers on us 1 week before he closes?!? Gargh!



Well to be honest, it was not intentional. 
I only asked Marco what metallic leather colors were available since he said any color apart from bronze, which he has in stock, could be ordered. He said he saw some unusual colors produced at the tannery recently and of course I asked for leather swatches. This was right before the New Year and the tannery just opened today so we have pictures. It’s all just bad timing and with MM closing, Marco probably never even thought about introducing new leather.


----------



## coach943

orchidmyst said:


> Ladies, metallic calf is the same price of Pebbled, Nappa and Athene!!!
> Marco said the skin of metallic calves are small so there are no minimums, even 1 bag can be requested.
> Order away!
> 
> Here are the pictures again:
> View attachment 4298626
> 
> View attachment 4298627


I love the green ones. Now I want another Soulmate Midi in one of the green metallic leathers.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Ugh, one last shake of the money tree!  A little Muse in amethyst Pompei, a Selene Midi in turbulence pebbled and two Phoebes in Persian green and cobalt metallic calf.


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone know if the available leather list has changed? Thanks!


----------



## lulu212121

Those metallics are making me so glad I am waiting on my daughter to make her choice!


----------



## coach943

I'm trying to narrow down my final order. It is too hard! I have four bags on my wishlist:
1. Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta
2. Colorblocked Miss M with black/red/grey
3. Aphrodite it a brown Vacchetta
4. Soulmate Midi in the Persian Green Metallic 

Gah. I was going to order two, but I am seriously thinking about ordering all four.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I'm trying to narrow down my final order. It is too hard! I have four bags on my wishlist:
> 1. Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta
> 2. Colorblocked Miss M with black/red/grey
> 3. Aphrodite it a brown Vacchetta
> 4. Soulmate Midi in the Persian Green Metallic
> 
> Gah. I was going to order two, but I am seriously thinking about ordering all four.


OMG these are amazing choices.[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## BittyMonkey

Wow. Those leathers are gorgeous. 

I ordered a Hera in bronze calf. Do you ladies think the dark amber would be better? The only other brown bag I have is a Mulberry Roxanne.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> Wow. Those leathers are gorgeous.
> 
> I ordered a Hera in bronze calf. Do you ladies think the dark amber would be better? The only other brown bag I have is a Mulberry Roxanne.



The bronze calf looks awesome.  The dark amber too.. but I think you are good with your initial choice.


----------



## Bagmedic

orchidmyst said:


> Ladies, metallic calf is the same price of Pebbled, Nappa and Athene!!!
> Marco said the skin of metallic calves are small so there are no minimums, even 1 bag can be requested.
> Order away!
> 
> Here are the pictures again:
> View attachment 4298626
> 
> View attachment 4298627


I'm liking that aqua color but wonder how it will be in a Minerva Midi?


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> The bronze calf looks awesome.  The dark amber too.. but I think you are good with your initial choice.


I agree.  The bronze has more of a wine tone to it to me.  I really need to decide what to do my Minerva Midi in.  I like the aqua metallic but it may be too much on a larger bag.  Metallics tend to look better in dark colors on larger bags IMO.


----------



## anitalilac

Good god no! I’m trying to unsee this


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ugh, one last shake of the money tree!  A little Muse in amethyst Pompei, a Selene Midi in turbulence pebbled and two Phoebes in Persian green and cobalt metallic calf.


All sound so beautiful!!! Cannot wait to see these.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I agree.  The bronze has more of a wine tone to it to me.  I really need to decide what to do my Minerva Midi in.  I like the aqua metallic but it may be too much on a larger bag.  Metallics tend to look better in dark colors on larger bags IMO.


I love the bronze metallic it looks more rich in the deeper tone.


----------



## Kylacove

Can anyone see my listing on BST for platinum liberty Tulipano?  It doesn't seem to get out of draft stage for me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I saw it earlier today.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kylacove said:


> Can anyone see my listing on BST for platinum liberty Tulipano?  It doesn't seem to get out of draft stage for me.


What is BST and how do I get there?


----------



## Tankgirl

Kylacove said:


> Can anyone see my listing on BST for platinum liberty Tulipano?  It doesn't seem to get out of draft stage for me.



Yes, I saw it.


----------



## mleleigh

My white box just arrived this morning!

Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.








I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.


----------



## Kylacove

Tankgirl said:


> Yes, I saw it.


Thanks. I posted a different way and it took.


----------



## starkfan

Bagmedic said:


> What is BST and how do I get there?


It's a buy/sell/trade group for MM bags on Facebook. If you have a Facebook account, you can find it by searching for "Massaccesi BST"


----------



## starkfan

mleleigh said:


> My white box just arrived this morning!
> 
> Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.
> 
> View attachment 4299693
> 
> View attachment 4299692
> 
> View attachment 4299694
> 
> 
> I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 4299697
> View attachment 4299698


Gorgeous bag! I've been wondering how a back slip pocket would be constructed on the Juliet Midi, and it looks fantastic... Wear her in good health!


----------



## Aminu

Kylacove Please tell us more about the platinum liberty - it's not a leather I've seen here before!


----------



## vink

mleleigh said:


> My white box just arrived this morning!
> 
> Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.
> 
> View attachment 4299693
> 
> View attachment 4299692
> 
> View attachment 4299694
> 
> 
> I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 4299697
> View attachment 4299698



OMG! This is just perfect! Beautiful bag you have here! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kylacove

Liberty is a basket weave embossed metallic leather. It was a one time promo leather. It is softer than pompei but still a bit structured.


----------



## Aminu

Kylacove said:


> Liberty is a basket weave embossed metallic leather. It was a one time promo leather. It is softer than pompei but still a bit structured.



It's stunning! Wonder how the weave wears over time (if there's any peeling)? Do you know whether anyone else ordered anything in this leather?

Also what's the reason for the sale?


----------



## Kylacove

Trying to raise funds for a new MM, lol.


----------



## Tankgirl

Kylacove said:


> Liberty is a basket weave embossed metallic leather. It was a one time promo leather. It is softer than pompei but still a bit structured.



Absolutely DDG!


----------



## christinemliu

mleleigh said:


> My white box just arrived this morning!
> 
> Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.
> 
> View attachment 4299693
> 
> View attachment 4299692
> 
> View attachment 4299694
> 
> 
> I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 4299697
> View attachment 4299698


Oh!!! Wonderful group of photos...made me lust after your bag and then I had to remind myself that I have one ordered coming to me hopefully soon haha. Great combo, the flat pocket is a brilliant idea!


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> My white box just arrived this morning!
> 
> Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.
> 
> View attachment 4299693
> 
> View attachment 4299692
> 
> View attachment 4299694
> 
> 
> I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 4299697
> View attachment 4299698


This midi Juliet is gorgeous. I am so pleased I convinced Marco that a midi version would be a great bag and he should introduce it. I always loved the Juliet style but wanted a smaller version. I love the leather and lining you selected what a great combination. Thank you so much for photographing alongside an Angelica that really shows the size of the midi Juliet perfectly seeing as I have an Angelica.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> This midi Juliet is gorgeous. I am so pleased I convinced Marco that a midi version would be a great bag and he should introduce it. I always loved the Juliet style but wanted a smaller version. I love the leather and lining you selected what a great combination. Thank you so much for photographing alongside an Angelica that really shows the size of the midi Juliet perfectly seeing as I have an Angelica.



I'm happy that you convinced Marco to make it too 

I felt the same way about Juliet - I always like the style, but found it to be too big. Juliet Midi is such a perfect sized little satchel.


----------



## Bagmedic

starkfan said:


> It's a buy/sell/trade group for MM bags on Facebook. If you have a Facebook account, you can find it by searching for "Massaccesi BST"


Oh, yes....now I understand.  I'm on it.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> This midi Juliet is gorgeous. I am so pleased I convinced Marco that a midi version would be a great bag and he should introduce it. I always loved the Juliet style but wanted a smaller version. I love the leather and lining you selected what a great combination. Thank you so much for photographing alongside an Angelica that really shows the size of the midi Juliet perfectly seeing as I have an Angelica.



While I’m thanking you so much, I think my wallet and my money tree are not. They’re digging a hole and planning for their funerals. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## soramillay

Those metallics really did me in...

I had been corresponding with Marco about making a Midi Victoria in Aegean Blue Pebbled for ONE final bag... and then I laid eyes on those electric metallic colours and everything changed.

So now I’m getting a Persian Green Metallic Zhoe, an Aegean Blue Penelope and a Cobalt Blue Metallic Penelope Midi. And I’m DONE!


----------



## soramillay

mleleigh said:


> My white box just arrived this morning!
> 
> Here’s dark grey Pompei Juliet Midi with dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining and a flat pocket on the back panel.
> 
> View attachment 4299693
> 
> View attachment 4299692
> 
> View attachment 4299694
> 
> 
> I’m very pleased with the back pocket - it’s perfect for my cell phone. Also, since Angelica is such a popular style, I thought it would be useful to include some size comparisons.
> 
> View attachment 4299697
> View attachment 4299698



Beautiful Juliet Midi and I am impressed with how Pompei looks here, not stiff at all, more gently structured! And what a good sized slip pocket, you can put a small tablet in there easily. The dimensions are perfect. The Juliet Midi will be Marco’s last minute bestseller.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Those metallics really did me in...
> 
> I had been corresponding with Marco about making a Midi Victoria in Aegean Blue Pebbled for ONE final bag... and then I laid eyes on those electric metallic colours and everything changed.
> 
> So now I’m getting a Persian Green Metallic Zhoe, an Aegean Blue Penelope and a Cobalt Blue Metallic Penelope Midi. And I’m DONE!



Wow, wow, WOW!!!


----------



## tenKrat

I’ve been wearing my platinum glitter Pompei Angelica messenger lately. I love it.  Easy to wear. I carry it exclusively as a shoulder bag. It has a modified shoulder strap. I requested a Minerva style strap. It’s perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

More pics.  Yellow lining, light gunmetal HW


----------



## tenKrat

@djfmn, I’m thinking of getting a smaller bag in one of those new metallic leathers. The blues are my favorite. Thinking on a Phoebe...


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> More pics.  Yellow lining, light gunmetal HW
> View attachment 4300225
> 
> View attachment 4300226


It looks great on you, tenKrat! The platinum glitter is a surprisingly good match with your camo jacket! That’s why you are always so stylish, cos I never would have imagined the combi. 

I think if Marco goes the Kickstarter route, the Angelica should definitely be one of the first bags he puts out, with customisable handles (shoulder, messenger, shopper, satchel). Really market that angle. It looks completely different when modified! Like when Vick posted her messenger Angelica, I didn’t even recognise it.


----------



## tenKrat

I like all the bags in the recent reveals.  The dark green vacchetta Hera someone posted is lovely. It prompted me to order one in royal blue suede goat:


It will have apple green lining and light gunmetal HW.  I figured I’d go bright and happy all the way.


----------



## tenKrat

soramillay said:


> It looks great on you, tenKrat! The platinum glitter is a surprisingly good match with your camo jacket! That’s why you are always so stylish, cos I never would have imagined the combi.
> 
> I think if Marco goes the Kickstarter route, the Angelica should definitely be one of the first bags he puts out, with customisable handles (shoulder, messenger, shopper, satchel). Really market that angle. It looks completely different when modified! Like when Vick posted her messenger Angelica, I didn’t even recognise it.


Thank you, @soramillay. 

I’m glad that @vink came up with the modifications.


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> It looks great on you, tenKrat! The platinum glitter is a surprisingly good match with your camo jacket! That’s why you are always so stylish, cos I never would have imagined the combi.
> 
> I think if Marco goes the Kickstarter route, the Angelica should definitely be one of the first bags he puts out, with customisable handles (shoulder, messenger, shopper, satchel). Really market that angle. It looks completely different when modified! Like when Vick posted her messenger Angelica, I didn’t even recognise it.



Agree and with rue Angelica..  keep it simple.  One template lots of options.  And this looks perfect. tenK


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> This midi Juliet is gorgeous. I am so pleased I convinced Marco that a midi version would be a great bag and he should introduce it. I always loved the Juliet style but wanted a smaller version. I love the leather and lining you selected what a great combination. Thank you so much for photographing alongside an Angelica that really shows the size of the midi Juliet perfectly seeing as I have an Angelica.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> More pics.  Yellow lining, light gunmetal HW
> View attachment 4300225
> 
> View attachment 4300226



This has got to be one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen.


----------



## pdxhb

vink said:


> While I’m thanking you so much, I think my wallet and my money tree are not. They’re digging a hole and planning for their funerals. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Same here!!!
And why does the new year / Q1 come with SO many bills? All of my credentialing fees are due and it's not yet known whether they will be covered by my new employer. So a four figure $$$$ *cough* sacrifice to the professional gods is my fun for the moment.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I’ve been wearing my platinum glitter Pompei Angelica messenger lately. I love it.  Easy to wear. I carry it exclusively as a shoulder bag. It has a modified shoulder strap. I requested a Minerva style strap. It’s perfect.
> View attachment 4300222
> 
> View attachment 4300223


Wonderful - that shoulder strap is absolute genius.

Love your whole outfit. You look fantastic!


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> Here is part of my latest order with different purple and plum leathers.
> Hope these pictures help whoever love purple and plum as well.
> 
> Athena in Carmin Nappa with the handles shortened to have the same handle drop as the Angelica (4.5 inches)
> View attachment 4285684
> 
> View attachment 4285685
> 
> The front pocket can fit an ipad with space to spare.
> View attachment 4285686
> 
> Side view
> (I spilled water yesterday on my first use so you can see some water marks. I am sure they will be gone after some leather lotion and more time to dry)
> View attachment 4285687
> 
> Penelope in Dark Plum Washed Lamb with additional long strap
> View attachment 4285688
> 
> Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona with removable straps
> View attachment 4285689



I came back to admire your beauties.  In particular your Athena in Carmin.  Would you say that the Carmin is like a rich plum?  On the blog it seems more like a deep purple.  Does it have red undertones or purple undertones?  I am really thinking about this color.  Can you please describe it in your own words?  TIA!


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> I came back to admire your beauties.  In particular your Athena in Carmin.  Would you say that the Carmin is like a rich plum?  On the blog it seems more like a deep purple.  Does it have red undertones or purple undertones?  I am really thinking about this color.  Can you please describe it in your own words?  TIA!



Carmin nappa is a rich plum. It has purple undertones. The color matches Plum Verona. It is a bit darker than Amethyst Pompei. Amethyst pompei is like one shade lighter. 
I tried to take a comparison picture but they all turned out lighter than the actual color. 
I would recommend it as Carmin looks very sophisticated.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> Carmin nappa is a rich plum. It has purple undertones. The color matches Plum Verona. It is a bit darker than Amethyst Pompei. Amethyst pompei is like one shade lighter.
> I tried to take a comparison picture but they all turned out lighter than the actual color.
> I would recommend it as Carmin looks very sophisticated.


Thank you for your description, it's so hlepful! It's so hard to understand a color you haven't seen. Oooh one shade darker than amethyst pompeii sounds lovely! [emoji7] 

If you don't mind posting the picture, I would love to see it! Even if the colors show lighter, it would give me a good perspective because I have the amethyst.  Thank you!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Thank you for your description, it's so hlepful! It's so hard to understand a color you haven't seen. Oooh one shade darker than amethyst pompeii sounds lovely! [emoji7]
> 
> If you don't mind posting the picture, I would love to see it! Even if the colors show lighter, it would give me a good perspective because I have the amethyst.  Thank you!!!



This picture was taken under sunlight.
Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.
The Plum Verona seems lighter but it's only due to the texture reflecting the light.



The next picture was taken under artificial light.
Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.



I hope this helps.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> This picture was taken under sunlight.
> Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.
> The Plum Verona seems lighter but it's only due to the texture reflecting the light.
> View attachment 4300808
> 
> 
> The next picture was taken under artificial light.
> Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.
> View attachment 4300809
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


Yes, it helps a lot!
Thanks so much! [emoji56]


----------



## djfmn

I am also planning a last buy. I think this is the last time we will probably be able to purchase at these prices. If MM reopens I am guessing the prices will be considerably more.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I am also planning a last buy. I think this is the last time we will probably be able to purchase at these prices. If MM reopens I am guessing the prices will be considerably more.


That’s what has been on my mind as well. One related idea is that I am wondering whether he will be doing crowdfunding at some point in the near-ish future. Since my money tree is so sad and dry I’d want to reserve my limited funds to support that.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Wonderful - that shoulder strap is absolute genius.
> 
> Love your whole outfit. You look fantastic!


Thank you, @pdxhb!


----------



## ajamy

My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


----------



## soramillay

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.



Oh Wow, it looks gorgeous! Can you please please do some mod shots please? There are a lot of us who are on the fence about ordering it because we are afraid it looks too small on the shoulder and the depth is too shallow. Seeing actual photos would really help with decision-making!


----------



## mleleigh

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.



Beautiful!


----------



## BittyMonkey

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


Oh that is gorgeous.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Please please pretty please mod shots!!!  That is lovely.


----------



## Bagmedic

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


I had a Calista made out of this.  Still awaiting her arrival but I like the color/leather!  Can't wait to touch it!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh that is gorgeous.


Stunning just stunning I love this. It took some convincing to get MM to do a midi Victoria. I love it. Can't wait to get mine[emoji7][emoji7] Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


Gorgeous thrilled midi Victoria turned out so well.


----------



## djfmn

Marco told me when I asked him to make a midi Victoria it would be about the same size as a midi Selene.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> That is so true. I think that vachetta might be the most versatile leather in Marco's collection. I can imagine every single MM style looking great in vachetta, from Miss M to Minerva to Stella. I told Colette that the Diva would look especially spectacular in black vachetta. She agreed that it would "have swagger".  I would choose other styles over Diva; however, I *would* choose Diva in vachetta someday.


What makes Marco's vacchetta so special? Love the pictures posted here, but I still wonder how it wears over time.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> What makes Marco's vacchetta so special? Love the pictures posted here, but I still wonder how it wears over time.


 I would ask @bonniekir she has had MM vachetta leather bags for a long time I believe.


----------



## ajamy

soramillay said:


> Oh Wow, it looks gorgeous! Can you please please do some mod shots please? There are a lot of us who are on the fence about ordering it because we are afraid it looks too small on the shoulder and the depth is too shallow. Seeing actual photos would really help with decision-making!


Will try and get mod shots posted over the weekend, however it is fair to say that because the strap attachments are quite close together, midi Victoria is a snuggish fit on the shoulder, especially over a thick coat.  I like to carry bags on my arm and it’s perfect for that.  I don’t have a Selene but Size wise it’s a smaller bag than my midi theia and midi muse.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sounds even more perfect to me...


----------



## MooMooVT

I just emailed Marco to check on my Oct 23rd order. I'm not in a hurry but I started to get nervous there was a shipping hang up as some point of entry. I feel bad bothering Marco given how busy it is. 

I'm starting to get excited. This is my first MM and first bespoke bag so I've gone through the emotions of excited, scared it will be all wrong, to excited again. I think I need another hobby!


----------



## pdxhb

MooMooVT said:


> I just emailed Marco to check on my Oct 23rd order. I'm not in a hurry but I started to get nervous there was a shipping hang up as some point of entry. I feel bad bothering Marco given how busy it is.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited. This is my first MM and first bespoke bag so I've gone through the emotions of excited, scared it will be all wrong, to excited again. I think I need another hobby!


My order date is 10/22 and still partly pending, as well. Which is OK! I also told him I was in no hurry.


----------



## Coastal jewel

The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?


Nappa and pebbled followed by athene. I really like flat calf as well. I am still waiting for vachetta. [emoji41]  Somehow I didn't quite click with merinos.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> I just emailed Marco to check on my Oct 23rd order. I'm not in a hurry but I started to get nervous there was a shipping hang up as some point of entry. I feel bad bothering Marco given how busy it is.
> 
> I'm starting to get excited. This is my first MM and first bespoke bag so I've gone through the emotions of excited, scared it will be all wrong, to excited again. I think I need another hobby!





pdxhb said:


> My order date is 10/22 and still partly pending, as well. Which is OK! I also told him I was in no hurry.


Mine is from earlier and I haven't gotten it either. We're all waiting anxiously. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


Yummy!!!


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> This picture was taken under sunlight.
> Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.
> The Plum Verona seems lighter but it's only due to the texture reflecting the light.
> View attachment 4300808
> 
> 
> The next picture was taken under artificial light.
> Plum Verona on left, Amethyst Pompei on top right, Carmin Nappa on bottom right.
> View attachment 4300809
> 
> 
> I hope this helps.


One last question. [emoji28] [emoji56] 

Would you call Carmin a vibrant or muted color? [emoji848][emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

Has anyone used sage lining? Would it pair well with hot pink or fuchsia?


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Has anyone used sage lining? Would it pair well with hot pink or fuchsia?



I haven’t because I’m chicken..  but it sounds great.  Good contrast.  I am very helpful w other people’s decisions..


----------



## MooMooVT

pdxhb said:


> My order date is 10/22 and still partly pending, as well. Which is OK! I also told him I was in no hurry.


I just heard back from Marco! He's so responsive. My bag is shipping Monday/Tuesday - so yours is likely going out at the same time??? I could see one or two big ship days a week - but I really don't know. Starting to get excited!! What did you order?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pdxhb.. what did you get?


----------



## Kylacove

I have used sage in 2 bags, platinum and teal colors.. To me it is a mix of green and grey. I think it would look good with pink or fuchsia.


----------



## Aminu

Bit the bullet and just ordered my last bag - Zhoe in tangerine nappa, with light fuchsia lining and gold HW. Marco will send it with the dark brown pebbled Angelica I ordered last month,  so they'll arrive together. It's my only bright coloured MM, as I wanted to cover all my neutrals first, but I couldn't resist a splash of colour!

(And when MM reopens - I _know_ it will, it has to - I fully intend to purchase a bag in every colour of the rainbow!)


----------



## christinemliu

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4301835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My midi Victoria in tan washed lamb arrived today, and it is probably my favourite ever Massaccesi style, how sad to get this just a week before he closes,  the size feels just right for me.


Argh, I knew I'd regret not buying something in this, this is more lovely than I could imagine...I bet it feels incredible!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?


Generally, in order from most favorite to least favorite (but not least appreciated haha) for me: merinos, pebbled a close second, nappa, vacchetta, tuscania, followed closely by verona, and athene. I haven't touched any of the other leathers. I love soft, smooshy leather with a matte finish, so that is where my tastes lie.. but once in awhile, tuscania or vacchetta take the cake for me...maybe depends on my mood...


----------



## djfmn

@Coastal jewel In order from favorite are: Nappa, merino, pompei, Africa leathers, pebbled, nubuck. I love vachetta but find it heavy but I am getting a River Blue Vachetta Little Tulipano bought the inner on ebay and I am waiting for the outer bag that I ordered. I am also waiting for some washed lamb and aquila matte. I think I am going to love the washed lamb and the aquila matte from what I have seen.


----------



## djfmn

If there is any MM bag you have always wanted I would suggest you place your order before MM stops accepting orders. We are all hoping that he either has a kickstarter/crowdfunding and after that an MM relaunch.  But as you all know nothing is guaranteed in life what is guaranteed, in my humble opinion, is that we will never have the opportunity to purchase bags made from beautiful Italian leather with unbelievable craftsmanship at this price point. 
I am definitely going to be placing an order before next Tuesday because I know that I will kick myself if I do not get the bags that I want in the leathers I want before I lose the opportunity.  
As I previously said this is purely my opinion nothing more.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> If there is any MM bag you have always wanted I would suggest you place your order before MM stops accepting orders. We are all hoping that he either has a kickstarter/crowdfunding and after that an MM relaunch.  But as you all know nothing is guaranteed in life what is guaranteed, in my humble opinion, is that we will never have the opportunity to purchase bags made from beautiful Italian leather with unbelievable craftsmanship at this price point.
> I am definitely going to be placing an order before next Tuesday because I know that I will kick myself if I do not get the bags that I want in the leathers I want before I lose the opportunity.
> As I previously said this is purely my opinion nothing more.



Lol!  I am surely doing just that.  My Marco email is Prepped in my drafts.  Alas, the leather keeps changing, the bags, and the number...   so far today it is a Victoria midi in Caramel Merinos with dark brown trim.  And some S L G in lamb and another couple of things.  But I really really love Juliet midi.... and so i go down the rabbit hole...


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> If there is any MM bag you have always wanted I would suggest you place your order before MM stops accepting orders. We are all hoping that he either has a kickstarter/crowdfunding and after that an MM relaunch.  But as you all know nothing is guaranteed in life what is guaranteed, in my humble opinion, is that we will never have the opportunity to purchase bags made from beautiful Italian leather with unbelievable craftsmanship at this price point.
> I am definitely going to be placing an order before next Tuesday because I know that I will kick myself if I do not get the bags that I want in the leathers I want before I lose the opportunity.
> As I previously said this is purely my opinion nothing more.


So true! How come I decided to dig up half of the last root of my money tree. My pocket is feeling it, but it's now or never. I already had a q & a session with Marco. I just need the last details and to make up my mind! [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I have used sage in 2 bags, platinum and teal colors.. To me it is a mix of green and grey. I think it would look good with pink or fuchsia.


Thanks! Is it on the pale side or is it saturated?


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> One last question. [emoji28] [emoji56]
> 
> Would you call Carmin a vibrant or muted color? [emoji848][emoji28]



I would consider Carmin a muted color. 
Like amethyst pompei is very vibrant but carmin is just a rich plum.


----------



## Kylacove

I consider it light. See post #24656 on this thread. It is a bit greener IRL but it is a lovely color.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I would consider Carmin a muted color.
> Like amethyst pompei is very vibrant but carmin is just a rich plum.


Thank you! I thought it might be that way but wasn't sure. It makes a difference in the size of bag I might consider.  





Kylacove said:


> I consider it light. See post #24656 on this thread. It is a bit greener IRL but it is a lovely color.


Thanks! Off to look at that post. [emoji125]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Penelope in orange Aquila matte.. lovely muted color.  Gold hardware.. and messenger strap.  
The struggle is real.  I can carry all necessities in s penny.


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4302901
> 
> Penelope in orange Aquila matte.. lovely muted color.  Gold hardware.. and messenger strap.
> The struggle is real.  I can carry all necessities in s penny.


I don't know why I can't enlarge your photos?  Most I can double click on to get a better view.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I don't know why I can't enlarge your photos?  Most I can double click on to get a better view.



It works for me w iPad and app...is it only my photos?


----------



## lulu212121

I received an email that my order has shipped! This order was placed on 10/20. I hope this will help some you who are waiting.

Now to place my final order


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> It works for me w iPad and app...is it only my photos?


I don't remember the ones I can't enlarge.  There were some with a bag by the fireplace, too.  I just tried on one I posted and can't enlarge that one either.  Hmm....technology!  I don't have an iPad and use my laptop and once in a while my phone which I should be able to enlarge using my fingers.  I'll try that!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4302901
> 
> Penelope in orange Aquila matte.. lovely muted color.  Gold hardware.. and messenger strap.
> The struggle is real.  I can carry all necessities in s penny.


This is one of my favorite of Marco's offerings. I have quite a few colors. Hmmm, should I be looking at another one for a last hurrah? [emoji848]
I never had mine modified to have the strap. How much more does that cost?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4302901
> 
> Penelope in orange Aquila matte.. lovely muted color.  Gold hardware.. and messenger strap.
> The struggle is real.  I can carry all necessities in s penny.


Love this. Good thing too, as I ordered an Angel in it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> This is one of my favorite of Marco's offerings. I have quite a few colors. Hmmm, should I be looking at another one for a last hurrah? [emoji848]
> I never had mine modified to have the strap. How much more does that cost?



It is the cost of a messenger strap, and I love it w that add on... list says E 32...hmmmm.. i wonder if I could add a slip pocket outside?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?



Tough for me. Before Verona, there’s no favorite, so when it’s released, Verona was easily become my favorite. 
After I get to have a bag in Aquila Matte, it’s a tie. 
Now that I have Tuscania and order all my Juliet in this leather, it’s my most favorite leather for the style and this style is my favorite. 

So, can I say 
Tuscania if it’s Juliet and a tie of Verona and Aquila matte for Selene? 

Not that I don’t like any other style or leather, I just love these the most especially when they’re matched together.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Has anyone used sage lining? Would it pair well with hot pink or fuchsia?



I have. I’m not sure. It may clash. Are you looking for contrast? Coz if you’re looking for contrast, then I think it may work. Imagine that bright fuchsia flower with light green with small dew drops leaves by the window.


----------



## ajamy

Some model shots of the Midi Victoria, apologies for the dim light, it’s a very grey day here in the uk.  I am 5ft 2, 9 stone.


----------



## dignatius

Have placed an order for an Angelica on Cuoio Vachetta without any modifications but now second-guessing myself. 
I normally keep the top of my bags unzipped because I like quick access  so I opted for the magnet top.   Would like to hear from the owner of the magnet top bags if they wish they had gone for the zip top instead?  Since Vachetta is a structured leather, I suspect magnet vs zip doesn't change much for the lines of the bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4303260
> View attachment 4303261
> 
> Some model shots of the Midi Victoria, apologies for the dim light, it’s a very grey day here in the uk.  I am 5ft 2, 9 stone.



Thank you!!  It looks great on you..


----------



## coach943

dignatius said:


> Have placed an order for an Angelica on Cuoio Vachetta without any modifications but now second-guessing myself.
> I normally keep the top of my bags unzipped because I like quick access  so I opted for the magnet top.   Would like to hear from the owner of the magnet top bags if they wish they had gone for the zip top instead?  Since Vachetta is a structured leather, I suspect magnet vs zip doesn't change much for the lines of the bag.



I don't have an Angelica, but I have several MM bags with magnets, including a vacchetta Selene Zip. I like the magnets. The magnets are strong enough to keep the bag closed. I think you'll be fine with the magnet.


----------



## Aminu

dignatius said:


> Have placed an order for an Angelica on Cuoio Vachetta without any modifications but now second-guessing myself.
> I normally keep the top of my bags unzipped because I like quick access  so I opted for the magnet top.   Would like to hear from the owner of the magnet top bags if they wish they had gone for the zip top instead?  Since Vachetta is a structured leather, I suspect magnet vs zip doesn't change much for the lines of the bag.



I ordered an Angelica modified with a zip. I also like the easy access of a magnet top, but so do thieves! And I don't want to worry about the rain getting inside either! If you don't happen to live in the pickpocketing capital of the world, where it rains ALL the time, it's probably not an issue!!


----------



## soramillay

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4303260
> View attachment 4303261
> 
> Some model shots of the Midi Victoria, apologies for the dim light, it’s a very grey day here in the uk.  I am 5ft 2, 9 stone.



Thank you so much for being such a great sport and taking mod shots for us! It looks wonderful on you! The strap drop in particular looks perfect and comfortable. In the end, I do think the Midi would be a smidge too small for me for my build. I hope more people will jump on board before the deadline though!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I love TenKRats use of the Minerva strap w the Angelica.  Stellar idea.


----------



## djfmn

I am thinking a Mia and another midi Juliet as my final final final final order. Possibly a black vachetta Mia and a metallic midi Juliet.[emoji3]


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> I am thinking a Mia and another midi Juliet as my final final final final order. Possibly a black vachetta Mia and a metallic midi Juliet.[emoji3]


Which metallic are you thinking of?  Marco suggested the dark blue metallic w/ dark gunmetal hardware and lt blue lining for my Minerva Midi.  Of the 3 closeups of the ones I recently posted in the reference thread, he said the dark blue one has the least metallic look if you know what I mean.  I was afraid the bronze would be too metallic looking.  I like the aqua but should learn from other's comments to listen to Marco!


----------



## msd_bags

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4303260
> View attachment 4303261
> 
> Some model shots of the Midi Victoria, apologies for the dim light, it’s a very grey day here in the uk.  I am 5ft 2, 9 stone.



Thanks very much!! I might place an order for this. [emoji3]


----------



## Kylacove

Would a Daphne in metallic leather be easier to get into than a structured leather ?


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I am thinking a Mia and another midi Juliet as my final final final final order. Possibly a black vachetta Mia and a metallic midi Juliet.[emoji3]



Mia wold be perfect for you in black vachetta . Stellar idea for those of us who struggle with the weight of vachetta .  
And even thugh you havent had a Juliet Midi yet, its a great bag and just perfect esp for more the petite.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> Would a Daphne in metallic leather be easier to get into than a structured leather ?



I have a daphne in vachetta ... and yes its stiffer but I am still I'm able to manage.  Its new and I've not used much yet.  I also have one in pebbled that is softer and very  easy to access. I prefer softer leathers so its fine and I love it.  I got it via  BST.   I do struggle deciding on the "model" I want and whether it "should" have a certain leather... but hey you all know my struggle is real...   so msny leathers so little time.


----------



## Kylacove

Love your Daphne, Coastal Jewel.
I can think of so many leathers and styles yet to try and such a bare money tree. How bold do I go and risk it not working out. They again, how boring to keep ordering "safe" bags. I know you ladies understand.


----------



## vink

dignatius said:


> Have placed an order for an Angelica on Cuoio Vachetta without any modifications but now second-guessing myself.
> I normally keep the top of my bags unzipped because I like quick access  so I opted for the magnet top.   Would like to hear from the owner of the magnet top bags if they wish they had gone for the zip top instead?  Since Vachetta is a structured leather, I suspect magnet vs zip doesn't change much for the lines of the bag.



I like to keep my bag open so I prefer the magnetic top as well. It has the middle zipper compartment to keep things safe. That’s where and I keep my wallet and card case which is bigger than the side zip and it’s the best.


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> I ordered an Angelica modified with a zip. I also like the easy access of a magnet top, but so do thieves! And I don't want to worry about the rain getting inside either! If you don't happen to live in the pickpocketing capital of the world, where it rains ALL the time, it's probably not an issue!!



My gosh! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] May I ask where do you live? [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco what metallics are still available and he indicated that he had the pewter lamb metallic as well as the gold and silver lamb metallic. I am thinking about a midi Juliet in either pewter metallic or silver metallic but I am leaning towards the pewter but the silver is a strong contender. I am 99% sure about the MIA in black vachetta and I am thinking gold HW and Marco can choose the lining but something fun.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco what metallics are still available and he indicated that he had the pewter lamb metallic as well as the gold and silver lamb metallic. I am thinking about a midi Juliet in either pewter metallic or silver metallic but I am leaning towards the pewter but the silver is a strong contender. I am 99% sure about the MIA in black vachetta and I am thinking gold HW and Marco can choose the lining but something fun.



Are  there samples of the pewter, gold and silver lamb Metallics? 

Me confused!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> I have. I’m not sure. It may clash. Are you looking for contrast? Coz if you’re looking for contrast, then I think it may work. Imagine that bright fuchsia flower with light green with small dew drops leaves by the window.


I am looking for some contrast. I don't want it to clash, though. I just want it to go well together. I do love a nice color when I open my bag.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I am looking for some contrast. I don't want it to clash, though. I just want it to go well together. I do love a nice color when I open my bag.



Sage isn’t a strong green. It’s green that lean toward gray. I find this quite true to color.


----------



## vink

The mood will probably look like this photo. Do you like it?


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Pdxhb.. what did you get?


I am waiting with bated breath for a black pebbled Juliet with red edge paint and zippers, and of course red lining.  Also a Midi Sabrina in plum lamb. 
Of course I am still wistfully pondering an encore order - I need to re-email Marco as we were corresponding about one of the unusual leathers (deer or ?) in a Juliet. I am also considering an Angelica messenger. Or possibly one. more, Modena. Oh boy, that money tree!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Are  there samples of the pewter, gold and silver lamb Metallics?
> 
> Me confused!


Back when the lamb photos were posted, I believe we saw those metallics. I think there were also photos on the BST page. Will go a-searching.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Found them...


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Found them...


You are faster than I am! 
Personally, I am swooning over that pewter.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I would ask @bonniekir she has had MM vachetta leather bags for a long time I believe.



Dj.. I think you mix me up with somebody else... I Vachetta is too heavy for me to wear.. I don’t have one bag in Vachett! [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Kylacove said:


> What makes Marco's vacchetta so special? Love the pictures posted here, but I still wonder how it wears over time.



Sorry, I have not one single bag in Vachetta.. too heavy for me to wear. Lenie has quite a few!!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Sage isn’t a strong green. It’s green that lean toward gray. I find this quite true to color.
> 
> View attachment 4303978


Thank you!  For some reason, my monitors are showing it as more on the yellow side.


vink said:


> The mood will probably look like this photo. Do you like it?
> View attachment 4303988


This is a really sweet combo!  .  I love it! Thanks!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Thank you!  For some reason, my monitors are showing it as more on the yellow side.
> 
> This is a really sweet combo!  .  I love it! Thanks!



You’re welcome. [emoji4]


----------



## starsong

I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!

I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).

Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)

I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


----------



## starsong

Another color blocked bag from my final order (I ordered 6! went a little crazy) 

This one I love:
Little valerie in dark blue nappa, ruby red merinos. ruby red merinos edge paint, gold hardware.
The dark blue nappa is exactly the same color as my lady dior in my avatar, a very beautiful and versatile muted blue almost black.

The light is a little warm, the red is a true dark red, very nice contrast with the dark blue nappa.


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> The mood will probably look like this photo. Do you like it?
> View attachment 4303988


That’s such a clever idea to use that picture! I would definitely put fuschia and sage together.


----------



## christinemliu

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


Whoa, this is a really cool design! I couldn't stop looking at your pics for awhile. Is the marine blue more true to the second pic or third? Because now I might regret ordering something in it if it's close to the second...

I too felt the Aphrodite was bigger than I thought when I got mine, but then I started using her...the bottom relaxes a bit so the height drops a little and I love how it stands up so it's easy to grab stuff inside. She's light but holds more than I would think...so would be a great travel bag.

I am definitely not a stylist by any means, but I think yours would look good with clothing colors like white, black, brown, navy, yellow, pink? Dark jeans?

I love your Valerie too! You are so creative to mix up the edge painting...


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> Have placed an order for an Angelica on Cuoio Vachetta without any modifications but now second-guessing myself.
> I normally keep the top of my bags unzipped because I like quick access  so I opted for the magnet top.   Would like to hear from the owner of the magnet top bags if they wish they had gone for the zip top instead?  Since Vachetta is a structured leather, I suspect magnet vs zip doesn't change much for the lines of the bag.


If you’re second guessing yourself, then you should probably listen and get the top zipper closure. In my experience, if I second guessed something and didn’t act on it, I always regret it.

I like the top zipper closure on my Angelica messenger very much. You won’t go wrong with more security features.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4303260
> View attachment 4303261
> 
> Some model shots of the Midi Victoria, apologies for the dim light, it’s a very grey day here in the uk.  I am 5ft 2, 9 stone.


Thank you for posting these pics. I’m quite satisfied with the size so look forward to my brownrose nappa Victoria Midi.


----------



## starsong

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, this is a really cool design! I couldn't stop looking at your pics for awhile. Is the marine blue more true to the second pic or third? Because now I might regret ordering something in it if it's close to the second...
> 
> I too felt the Aphrodite was bigger than I thought when I got mine, but then I started using her...the bottom relaxes a bit so the height drops a little and I love how it stands up so it's easy to grab stuff inside. She's light but holds more than I would think...so would be a great travel bag.
> 
> I am definitely not a stylist by any means, but I think yours would look good with clothing colors like white, black, brown, navy, yellow, pink? Dark jeans?
> 
> I love your Valerie too! You are so creative to mix up the edge painting...



It's closer to the second picture I'm afraid. A very saturated blue.
I'm looking forward to when she drops a little. I normally like fairly structured bags, but in this case I think it would look better shorter (and slimmer, but she's a stout one!)


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> What makes Marco's vacchetta so special? Love the pictures posted here, but I still wonder how it wears over time.


The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new. 

A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk. 

An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!



My black vacchetta:


----------



## Tankgirl

starsong said:


> Another color blocked bag from my final order (I ordered 6! went a little crazy)
> 
> This one I love:
> Little valerie in dark blue nappa, ruby red merinos. ruby red merinos edge paint, gold hardware.
> The dark blue nappa is exactly the same color as my lady dior in my avatar, a very beautiful and versatile muted blue almost black.
> 
> The light is a little warm, the red is a true dark red, very nice contrast with the dark blue nappa.



Absolutely DDG.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?


My two most favorite MM leathers are vacchetta and Pompei. Pompei is so different from any other leather. It has a soft, silky feel and a lovely muted sheen. It’s unique in that when bent just a little, it bounces back easily into shape. And it has an interesting almost neoprene, spongy look, which I happen to like. 

We Pompei lovers have Marco to thank for its existence. I sent him an email telling him how much I enjoy my Pompei bags. He replied that he was so happy to hear that because he helped the tannery over many hours to develop that particular leather. He did an excellent job!


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


I think this is the first bag I’ve seen on this thread with two faces!  The cool tone color combination is very pretty. I’d wear this bag with monotone outfits, the easiest to match. You could pair with a printed dress or printed top w/jeans, pants in complementary colors, e.g. burgundy, green, orange, yellow, red.


----------



## Coastal jewel

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!



I love the color block.  It is sensational.   Give your Aphrodite some time...  I had one but felt it was too NS for me.  Hence another lovely lady has it.  It was beautiful and I do have some regrets.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> My two most favorite MM leathers are vacchetta and Pompei. Pompei is so different from any other leather. It has a soft, silky feel and a lovely muted sheen. It’s unique in that when bent just a little, it bounces back easily into shape. And it has an interesting almost neoprene, spongy look, which I happen to like.
> 
> We Pompei lovers have Marco to thank for its existence. I sent him an email telling him how much I enjoy my Pompei bags. He replied that he was so happy to hear that because he helped the tannery over many hours to develop that particular leather. He did an excellent job!



You and ddfm have convinced me to look at the beautiful list of available Pompei “ one more time”...


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


This is stunning. I love how you did the color on this Aphrodite it is amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## soramillay

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?



My favourite leathers are Africa and Athene but I appreciate each of MM’s leather and am grateful for just how Marco has spoilt us rotten with choices when it comes to variety. 

Although I sold my Africa bag and only have a Flora now, Africa is on top of my list for being such a unique, unicorn leather that I have never seen anywhere else sold by any other brand. It’s rare to see a metallic that wears as well as Africa. Even though I have some metallics incoming, I expect they will need some care to maintain but Africa was incredibly carefree.

I have a weakness for glazed leather and Athene is a wonderful glazed leather, so smooshy and huggable.

Nappa is incredibly luxe and always feels expensive—I love to stroke my nappa! 

Shout out to pebbled and merinos for their incredible colors and saturation, they make up the majority of my “color regrets”. 

Flat calf and pompei are the kings of structured bags, and they own their thrones! My favourite bag is the Little Miss M and they show off her beauty the best.

It took me a long time to get on the Verona train but I finally did thanks to the famous mud verona! Mud Verona is everything, people.

Nabuk and Aquila matte are beautiful to the touch, and the texture is to die for.

Vachetta needs no praise, I am so glad I will finally have a vachetta bag as part of my final order.




starsong said:


> It's closer to the second picture I'm afraid. A very saturated blue.
> I'm looking forward to when she drops a little. I normally like fairly structured bags, but in this case I think it would look better shorter (and slimmer, but she's a stout one!)



Your two new bags are phenomenal! I think the Aphrodite is easy to wear as blue goes very well with most wardrobes. It looks amazing with white, think white tees and linen dresses. Also perfect for denim (I would turn the marine side inwards to protect against dye transfer). It’s also great with burgundy and black.



tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174



Your vachetta bags are a thing of beauty! I never could think of what to make in rust vachetta so I can only admire yours from a distance. I will treasure my black vachetta though, so glad to hear it gains a sheen over time!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174



What strap do you have on your Zhoe.  Amazing..  and all your vachettas are...


----------



## Kylacove

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


How tall are you? I was thinking of trying an Aphrodite but I'm only 5'2. Sounds like she might be too tall for me.


----------



## starsong

I'm 169cm which is roughly 5'6.
It's a NS tote style which I usually do not prefer for my bags, but height wise it just fits an A4 folder (cannot zip)


----------



## starsong

tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174



Beautiful, indeed the patina deepens and makes your vachetta bags stand out.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> How tall are you? I was thinking of trying an Aphrodite but I'm only 5'2. Sounds like she might be too tall for me.



I too am 5’2... and I felt a bit overwhelmed by the Aphrodite...


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> I too am 5’2... and I felt a bit overwhelmed by the Aphrodite...


My daughter is 5' 1 and a 1/2" and she loves the Aphrodite and is comfortable carrying it.


----------



## carterazo

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!





starsong said:


> Another color blocked bag from my final order (I ordered 6! went a little crazy)
> 
> This one I love:
> Little valerie in dark blue nappa, ruby red merinos. ruby red merinos edge paint, gold hardware.
> The dark blue nappa is exactly the same color as my lady dior in my avatar, a very beautiful and versatile muted blue almost black.
> 
> The light is a little warm, the red is a true dark red, very nice contrast with the dark blue nappa.


You got two stunners! I am particularly in love with your Aphrodite! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] that is a most gorgeous combination! I think it can go with practically everything: beige, white, tan, pink, greys, brown, black, etc. You have so many possible options. I hope you enjoy her fully. I always wanted one, but felt I might be too short. Your height seems perfect for it. Your other bag is a stunner too! It is so classy! You scored two goals! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174


Oh teKrat you are the queen of vacchettas!!! [emoji7]  I was hoping you would see kylacove's question. I have always salivated with your descriptions of vachetta. It's because of you that I took the plunge and got a bag in this special leather. I can't wait to receive it! Now that I read and see your pictures again, I wonder if I should include one more vachetta item in my final, final, finale, encore order. [emoji28]


----------



## Creativelyswank

Coastal jewel said:


> The road less traveled... at least by some.  Ok.  You all know that I can have selection paralysis.    So. What are your most favorite leather(s) from MM?



That’s exactly how I feel-paralyzed! With the new metallics, I just can’t decide!!! So many beautiful options.


----------



## carterazo

Creativelyswank said:


> That’s exactly how I feel-paralyzed! With the new metallics, I just can’t decide!!! So many beautiful options.


Meanwhile, I keep going back and forth between an Angelica or Sabrina in fucshia pebbled. I was sure I wanted an Angelica, but the more I think of it, the more I like the idea of another Sabrina midi. Argh!


----------



## Creativelyswank

carterazo said:


> Meanwhile, I keep going back and forth between an Angelica or Sabrina in fucshia pebbled. I was sure I wanted an Angelica, but the more I think of it, the more I like the idea of another Sabrina midi. Argh!



I was going to get a little tulipano but now I’m thinking the Sabrina midi as well. I have a full size one and I think it would look fabulous in the cobalt metallic.


----------



## carterazo

Creativelyswank said:


> I was going to get a little tulipano but now I’m thinking the Sabrina midi as well. I have a full size one and I think it would look fabulous in the cobalt metallic.


It would be stunning!


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> I was going to get a little tulipano but now I’m thinking the Sabrina midi as well. I have a full size one and I think it would look fabulous in the cobalt metallic.


I have 3 Little Tulipanos about to get a 4th, I also had a midi Sabrina which I gave to my friend because she really wanted it. It is a cameo rose midi Sabrina. I had so many people asking me about the midi Sabrina and I also find lots of ladies ask about Little Tulipano. I love both of those styles. My 4th Little Tulipano is in river blue vachetta.


----------



## lenie

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!



That is an interesting idea. You can wear a certain side facing out depending upon what you are wearing. I think it could bring out the shades of blue in a printed fabric, add a nice contrast while wearing solid colors, or goes great with denim. 
The Aphrodite is one of my top 3 favorite styles as I like the north south silhouette. I’m 5’2” and I don’t think it’s too low on me. I have never used the crossbody strap because I always shoulder carry it. You could take it to a local shoe repair and have them add extra holes to the strap to shorten them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> That is an interesting idea. You can wear a certain side facing out depending upon what you are wearing. I think it could bring out the shades of blue in a printed fabric, add a nice contrast while wearing solid colors, or goes great with denim.
> The Aphrodite is one of my top 3 favorite styles as I like the north south silhouette. I’m 5’2” and I don’t think it’s too low on me. I have never used the crossbody strap because I always shoulder carry it. You could take it to a local shoe repair and have them add extra holes to the strap to shorten them.



The aphrodite that you created is woderful  and your mods are so creative ...


----------



## dignatius

tenKrat said:


> If you’re second guessing yourself, then you should probably listen and get the top zipper closure. In my experience, if I second guessed something and didn’t act on it, I always regret it.
> 
> I like the top zipper closure on my Angelica messenger very much. You won’t go wrong with more security features.



After all the advice from the various TPFers, I decided to add the zipper option to my Angelica.  I think @tenKrat is right that my subconscious is trying to tell me something.  And @Aminu 's point about rain getting into the bag was something I hadn't considered at all.  I appreciate everyone's input and help!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Committed [emoji16]


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> How tall are you? I was thinking of trying an Aphrodite but I'm only 5'2. Sounds like she might be too tall for me.


I'm 5'1 (well, 5' and half an inch but I round up haha) and I don't find Aphrodite to be too tall for me but I like the north south tote vibe. Also, the straps are designed to be adjustable, so that also gives you some leeway on how it rests on your shoulders. It is about an inch taller though than my Selene Midi and slightly taller than my Soulmate Midi; the difference also is obvious since those are slouchy bags and Aphrodite is a more structured bag. I tried to take a comparison pic and the slouchy bags kept falling over haha.

Here's a review by one of our lovely ladies of the Aphrodite:


----------



## carterazo

Creativelyswank said:


> Committed [emoji16]


You did it!
Wow,  that was a fast response. I better get down to business and get my order in! [emoji125]


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Oh teKrat you are the queen of vacchettas!!! [emoji7]  I was hoping you would see kylacove's question. I have always salivated with your descriptions of vachetta. It's because of you that I took the plunge and got a bag in this special leather. I can't wait to receive it! Now that I read and see your pictures again, I wonder if I should include one more vachetta item in my final, final, finale, encore order. [emoji28]


TenKrat influences us all haha, she's also the reason for my vacchetta little Tulipano. And see her beautiful vacchetta Aura here:


----------



## coach943

I got some suggestions from Marco for my final order. I ended up ordering all four bags that I wanted. You only live once, and this is probably my last chance for these bags.

I ended up getting:
1. Persian Green Metallic Soulmate Midi with light pink lining and silver hardware.

2. River Blue Vacchetta Selene Zip Midi with light fuchsia lining, silver hardware and Soulmate adjustable handles.

3. Miss M color blocked in black and red cherry with dark gunmetal hardware. I was thinking about either dark or light grey as a third color, but Marco recommended black and red cherry over three colors. I'm going with his recommendation.

4. I thought about asking about rust vacchetta, but I think the rust needs gold hardware, and I tend not to carry my bags with gold hardware for whatever reason. So I went with an Aphrodite in mahogany vacchetta, silver hardware, and light fuchsia lining.


----------



## Kylacove

Does Venezia look like an exotic-i.e.lizard skin? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to narrow down my final, finale order and don't want to bother Marco more than I have to.
Also, does the Daphne have a slip pocket between the body of the bag and the outer panel? Some pictures make it look like there is even though it doesn't say in the description. That would be perfect and I wouldn't have to add an external pocket.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> Does Venezia look like an exotic-i.e.lizard skin? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to narrow down my final, finale order and don't want to bother Marco more than I have to.
> Also, does the Daphne have a slip pocket between the body of the bag and the outer panel? Some pictures make it look like there is even though it doesn't say in the description. That would be perfect and I wouldn't have to add an external pocket.


The stamping pattern definitely mimics the texture of an exotic skin. I had a Karung snake bag with a similar texture to my Venezia. I would say it doesn't look like a real exotic, just like a stamped leather.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174


What a perfect description of MM vachetta! It's got such resiliency and is so very interesting - one of my very favorites.


----------



## pdxhb

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!





starsong said:


> Another color blocked bag from my final order (I ordered 6! went a little crazy)
> 
> This one I love:
> Little valerie in dark blue nappa, ruby red merinos. ruby red merinos edge paint, gold hardware.
> The dark blue nappa is exactly the same color as my lady dior in my avatar, a very beautiful and versatile muted blue almost black.
> 
> The light is a little warm, the red is a true dark red, very nice contrast with the dark blue nappa.



Wow! Wow! Wow!
These are so beautiful!
I'm late in chiming in, but that colorblocked Aphrodite looks like a fabulous bag that can transition from a more business/polished look to casual. I see it equally well with a lovely little black dress or jeans and a crisp white shirt. I hope you wear both of these beauties in good health! Can't wait to see some mod shots.


----------



## pdxhb

As I craft my finale encore order, I searched but can't seem to find the price for the Angelica messenger. I am pretty sure is was a post here....

Does anyone happen to have it bookmarked?


----------



## lenie

I thought the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei would be my last order. With 2 days to go, I’m debating between a red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with longer front flap or Hera.  Which do you think?


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I thought the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei would be my last order. With 2 days to go, I’m debating between a red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with longer front flap or Hera.  Which do you think?


All are lovely bags but....If you know you like the Hera, I could just see it being fantastic in the Cherry Nappa. The Midi Minerva would also be wonderful, but you have to embrace those pockets and I think it is a little heavier to carry than the Hera. Would that tip your decision either way?


----------



## orchidmyst

lenie said:


> I thought the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei would be my last order. With 2 days to go, I’m debating between a red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with longer front flap or Hera.  Which do you think?



Mini MInerva would be more EW with a wide opening and Hera would be more NS with a narrow opening.
Both bags have a wide strap that would offload the weight so the bag would not be heavy.
I think you should decide on the style based on your favorite bags.


----------



## pdxhb

OK, I just emailed Marco!
Crazy but true. I realized that I have been selling my black bags because the styles I have been storing/not using simply don't fit my needs any longer. So to replace a couple that I am putting on the chopping block, I am ordering a Black Vachetta Angelica Messenger - with an added shoulder strap like the Minverva Midi. I am also asking about a Selene Midi in either Persian Green or Aqua metallic. This is my plagiarism order.  
I am also looking into getting replacement shoulder straps for my Soulmate Midi since with a longer drop I'd wear the heck out of that bag.


----------



## coach943

pdxhb said:


> OK, I just emailed Marco!
> Crazy but true. I realized that I have been selling my black bags because the styles I have been storing/not using simply don't fit my needs any longer. So to replace a couple that I am putting on the chopping block, I am ordering a Black Vachetta Angelica Messenger - with an added shoulder strap like the Minverva Midi. I am also asking about a Selene Midi in either Persian Green or Aqua metallic. This is my plagiarism order.
> I am also looking into getting replacement shoulder straps for my Soulmate Midi since with a longer drop I'd wear the heck out of that bag.



I think a Selene Midi would look great in the Persian Green. 

I've also gotten longer straps for Soulmate Midis. I find the Soulmate straps stay on my shoulder better, and I like a longer strap drop. I also like the Soulmate handles on Selene-style bags. They just work better for me.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> OK, I just emailed Marco!
> Crazy but true. I realized that I have been selling my black bags because the styles I have been storing/not using simply don't fit my needs any longer. So to replace a couple that I am putting on the chopping block, I am ordering a Black Vachetta Angelica Messenger - with an added shoulder strap like the Minverva Midi. I am also asking about a Selene Midi in either Persian Green or Aqua metallic. This is my plagiarism order.
> I am also looking into getting replacement shoulder straps for my Soulmate Midi since with a longer drop I'd wear the heck out of that bag.


RE your chopping block...
Please remember that I often like your mistakes!!!    

And holy.. that Angelica messenger will be awesome.  

And I always love your Selene midis.. lol..


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> RE your chopping block...
> Please remember that I often like your mistakes!!!
> 
> And holy.. that Angelica messenger will be awesome.
> 
> And I always love your Selene midis.. lol..


haha! Glad you like the ideas. 
I am telling myself that a metallic bag is not a repeat of my green bag "problem". Organizing today and definitely confirmed that ochre and reds are covered as are grey, green, and blue.


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> As I craft my finale encore order, I searched but can't seem to find the price for the Angelica messenger. I am pretty sure is was a post here....
> 
> Does anyone happen to have it bookmarked?


Post #24322 has all the prices.


----------



## Bagmedic

I decided I want an Aura as it closely resembles a Longchamp Mademoiselle bag I constantly watch on Instagram!  Would you recommend napa, pompei or vacchetta?  I am leaning toward nappa as it seems to more closely resemble the Longchamp bag but figured I would ask those who may have had experience with this bag and leathers.  I haven't received my initial order so I don't have any benchmark.  If I get the nappa, should I ask him to use more backing in it to keep it a little stiffer?  TIA!


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Post #24322 has all the prices.


Thank you! I feel blind!


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> Thank you! I feel blind!


I had to write it down because I'd lose it or forget!  I keep 3 windows open - one with the prices, one with the available leathers for the discount and the other is the reference thread!  That's the only way I can put it all together and not bother Marco too much!  He's been so good to us and patient!  Good luck!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I had to write it down because I'd lose it or forget!  I keep 3 windows open - one with the prices, one with the available leathers for the discount and the other is the reference thread!  That's the only way I can put it all together and not bother Marco too much!  He's been so good to us and patient!  Good luck!



I screen shot everything I want to see again.  I have all the prices and leathers saves in my photos...because my search function ( or rather my ability to properly use the search function) is limited.


----------



## soramillay

Bagmedic said:


> I decided I want an Aura as it closely resembles a Longchamp Mademoiselle bag I constantly watch on Instagram!  Would you recommend napa, pompei or vacchetta?  I am leaning toward nappa as it seems to more closely resemble the Longchamp bag but figured I would ask those who may have had experience with this bag and leathers.  I haven't received my initial order so I don't have any benchmark.  If I get the nappa, should I ask him to use more backing in it to keep it a little stiffer?  TIA!



If your inspiration is Longchamp, I would say nappa as it’s the closest to what Longchamp themselves use for the mademoiselle and cuir bags—a smooth glovetanned leather with a sheen. A nappa Aura will be structured but will feel slightly softer than Pompei (which is bouncy as others have said). I was choosing between nappa and pompei for my Little Miss M and went with pompei as structure is paramount but if I was going for a small bag like the Mia, then nappa for sure.


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> I screen shot everything I want to see again.  I have all the prices and leathers saves in my photos...because my search function ( or rather my ability to properly use the search function) is limited.


The search function is not great to find things.  I screen shot photos of bags/leathers I like so I can find them easily and enlarge, if needed.

Are the leathers in red font not available any longer?  I thought that was how it went.  Not much to choose from in the nappa but I want something classic so thinking either black or maybe brownrose to somewhat mimic the taupe Mademoiselle.  I know I'd be safe with black.  I like the black, grey, taupe, orange and cognac colors in Mademoiselle.  I think black, grey and taupe would be my top 3 choices.  I have a cognac type bag from another brand.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> The search function is not great to find things.  I screen shot photos of bags/leathers I like so I can find them easily and enlarge, if needed.
> 
> Are the leathers in red font not available any longer?  I thought that was how it went.  Not much to choose from in the nappa but I want something classic so thinking either black or maybe brownrose to somewhat mimic the taupe Mademoiselle.  I know I'd be safe with black.  I like the black, grey, taupe, orange and cognac colors in Mademoiselle.  I think black, grey and taupe would be my top 3 choices.  I have a cognac type bag from another brand.



Red means enough for small leather goods...    it’s my understanding that Marco CAN still get most leathers but they will not be 20 percent off.  20 percent off pertains only to in stock.  Some Pompei are considered  in Stock.    Need a spread sheet!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sauro tan vachetta...


----------



## soramillay

Bagmedic said:


> The search function is not great to find things.  I screen shot photos of bags/leathers I like so I can find them easily and enlarge, if needed.
> 
> Are the leathers in red font not available any longer?  I thought that was how it went.  Not much to choose from in the nappa but I want something classic so thinking either black or maybe brownrose to somewhat mimic the taupe Mademoiselle.  I know I'd be safe with black.  I like the black, grey, taupe, orange and cognac colors in Mademoiselle.  I think black, grey and taupe would be my top 3 choices.  I have a cognac type bag from another brand.



Black is classic. Brown rose is both neutral and also very unique. You almost never see a pink-brown.


----------



## anitalilac

Bagmedic said:


> I decided I want an Aura as it closely resembles a Longchamp Mademoiselle bag I constantly watch on Instagram!  Would you recommend napa, pompei or vacchetta?  I am leaning toward nappa as it seems to more closely resemble the Longchamp bag but figured I would ask those who may have had experience with this bag and leathers.  I haven't received my initial order so I don't have any benchmark.  If I get the nappa, should I ask him to use more backing in it to keep it a little stiffer?  TIA!


I love my Indigo Napa Aura, so far it hasn't sag. My daughters has use it continuously since I received it


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> Black is classic. Brown rose is both neutral and also very unique. You almost never see a pink-brown.


I keep trying to talk my budget into accommodating a third finale encore bag for this order - it would be brownrose.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> I keep trying to talk my budget into accommodating a third finale encore bag for this order - it would be brownrose.


Ooh what bag are you considering? Let us help talk you in or out of it! Your choice!


----------



## soramillay

anitalilac said:


> I love my Indigo Napa Aura, so far it hasn't sag. My daughters has use it continuously since I received it



I forgot to respond to this! Nappa will not sag. Especially not in Aura as it is a really structured style, so you don’t need extra backing.


----------



## pdxhb

pdxhb said:


> I keep trying to talk my budget into accommodating a third finale encore bag for this order - it would be brownrose.


I am up in the air but probably would want to order a Modena. Such a classic, tailored bag and I think it would be beautiful in the Brownrose Nappa.


----------



## vink

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!



Wow! I love how you pair them and both the colors! This is genius! Plus now I know where all the Arctic Nappa gone when I ask Marco if he has any left. [emoji4]

Congrats on the beautiful and unique bag!


----------



## vink

starsong said:


> Another color blocked bag from my final order (I ordered 6! went a little crazy)
> 
> This one I love:
> Little valerie in dark blue nappa, ruby red merinos. ruby red merinos edge paint, gold hardware.
> The dark blue nappa is exactly the same color as my lady dior in my avatar, a very beautiful and versatile muted blue almost black.
> 
> The light is a little warm, the red is a true dark red, very nice contrast with the dark blue nappa.



Great combo you have here. With all these color blocks, you makes me wonder if I’m wasting opportunity not to try it once in a life time. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

ajamy said:


> That’s such a clever idea to use that picture! I would definitely put fuschia and sage together.



Thanks! [emoji4] This is what I have in my head. I’m glad you like how it portray and I hope the real bag won’t disappoint anyone. [emoji28]


----------



## Bagmedic

soramillay said:


> Black is classic. Brown rose is both neutral and also very unique. You almost never see a pink-brown.


That's what I am thinking.  You can always find a black bag.  I was thinking light gold hardware but will let Marco choose since he can see them better.  

For my Minerva Midi, I'm debating between the dark blue metallic, bronze metallic and purple pebbled.....the bronze metallic called to me but I'm afraid it will be too shiny.  Marco said the blue isn't as reflective.  Purple pebbled would be safe and I don't have a dark purple bag.  Someone posted a purple Minerva on the We are MM part of his website and it looks dark like I would want it to be.  Decisions....


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Great combo you have here. With all these color blocks, you makes me wonder if I’m wasting opportunity not to try it once in a life time. [emoji848]


I have been thinking the same thing.
I have looked at color blocked so many times.[emoji1]


----------



## vink

Creativelyswank said:


> I was going to get a little tulipano but now I’m thinking the Sabrina midi as well. I have a full size one and I think it would look fabulous in the cobalt metallic.



That’d be such a killer.


----------



## vink

Creativelyswank said:


> Committed [emoji16]



That combo would be amazing!


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Does Venezia look like an exotic-i.e.lizard skin? Sorry for all the questions, but I'm trying to narrow down my final, finale order and don't want to bother Marco more than I have to.
> Also, does the Daphne have a slip pocket between the body of the bag and the outer panel? Some pictures make it look like there is even though it doesn't say in the description. That would be perfect and I wouldn't have to add an external pocket.



Venezia looks like lizard skin coz it has a stamp on and it has serious glaze on it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Venezia looks like lizard skin coz it has a stamp on and it has serious glaze on it.



And someone posted in past month or so...about how durable it is in reference to a red Selene... that was a knockout.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coastal jewel said:


> And someone posted in past month or so...about how durable it is in reference to a red Selene... that was a knockout.


That was me!  Yes, and way more durable than regular lizard/python skin. No need to worry about rising scales!


----------



## Bagmedic

anitalilac said:


> I love my Indigo Napa Aura, so far it hasn't sag. My daughters has use it continuously since I received it


Did you put feet on your Aura?  I saw tenKrat put feet on her's done in vacchetta.  The Mademoiselle doesn't have feet so I may leave them off but wondering if you did or regret that you didn't?


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Venezia looks like lizard skin coz it has a stamp on and it has serious glaze on it.


Marco said the name of the leather in Italian is translated "little lizard". I thought it looked like a nice neutral exotic look leather when someone posted her Aura in it. I ordered a taupe Venezia Daphne with a rear slip pocket. First time for a Daphne.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> I am up in the air but probably would want to order a Modena. Such a classic, tailored bag and I think it would be beautiful in the Brownrose Nappa.



I am a massive Modena fan so anything I say will be enabling all the way. If the budget doesn’t permit a new bag, have you seen the beautiful Blue Jean Aquila Matte Modena on the BST?


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> I am a massive Modena fan so anything I say will be enabling all the way. If the budget doesn’t permit, have you seen the beautiful Blue Jean Aquila Matte Modena on the BST?


Glad I am not alone in loving Modena! I have gazed lustfully at that one over on the BST!!!!
Finances might permit - but I need to wait a day to see where a negotiation for new work may lead. Such is life with very small problems. I did just sell a vintage bag so 10% of my current order is covered.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> Marco said the name of the leather in Italian is translated "little lizard". I thought it looked like a nice neutral exotic look leather when someone posted her Aura in it. I ordered a taupe Venezia Daphne with a rear slip pocket. First time for a Daphne.


That will be a gorgeous Daphne! the Taupe Venezia is a stunning leather.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> I thought the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei would be my last order. With 2 days to go, I’m debating between a red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with longer front flap or Hera.  Which do you think?



Tough choice here, but I love MSD’s one so I’d go with the Minnie. Plus, it’s like MM’s signature style.


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> OK, I just emailed Marco!
> Crazy but true. I realized that I have been selling my black bags because the styles I have been storing/not using simply don't fit my needs any longer. So to replace a couple that I am putting on the chopping block, I am ordering a Black Vachetta Angelica Messenger - with an added shoulder strap like the Minverva Midi. I am also asking about a Selene Midi in either Persian Green or Aqua metallic. This is my plagiarism order.
> I am also looking into getting replacement shoulder straps for my Soulmate Midi since with a longer drop I'd wear the heck out of that bag.



A Persian green Selene Midi would be super hot!


----------



## vink

Bagmedic said:


> I decided I want an Aura as it closely resembles a Longchamp Mademoiselle bag I constantly watch on Instagram!  Would you recommend napa, pompei or vacchetta?  I am leaning toward nappa as it seems to more closely resemble the Longchamp bag but figured I would ask those who may have had experience with this bag and leathers.  I haven't received my initial order so I don't have any benchmark.  If I get the nappa, should I ask him to use more backing in it to keep it a little stiffer?  TIA!



Vacchetta will make it hold the shape. You’ll get the feel of air hostess bag. Pompeii will be a bit softer look, but will still look the same while Vacchetta will patina and change. Nappa will slouch after uses. If you want it to stay stiff, you’ll need to ask for backing.


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> Tough choice here, but I love MSD’s one so I’d go with the Minnie. Plus, it’s like MM’s signature style.



Her bag was one that I have always liked. Now I am thinking of an Aphrodite in brownrose Nappa instead. Ugh!! Too many choices and so little time.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Her bag was one that I have always liked. Now I am thinking of an Aphrodite in brownrose Nappa instead. Ugh!! Too many choices and so little time.



Please don’t tell me this. [emoji29] I already placed my very very very ultimate finale order over the weekend, but visiting the thread this morning makes me think that maybe I was wrong. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Tough choice here, but I love MSD’s one so I’d go with the Minnie. Plus, it’s like MM’s signature style.





lenie said:


> Her bag was one that I have always liked. Now I am thinking of an Aphrodite in brownrose Nappa instead. Ugh!! Too many choices and so little time.



I think I need to give my cherry red bag some love! I’ve not worn it in 2 months maybe. [emoji3]


----------



## msd_bags

I just placed my last order for a midi Victoria in Yellow nappa.   The only modification is a longer handle drop the same as the regular Victoria’s.


----------



## starsong

vink said:


> Wow! I love how you pair them and both the colors! This is genius! Plus now I know where all the Arctic Nappa gone when I ask Marco if he has any left. [emoji4]
> 
> Congrats on the beautiful and unique bag!



haha! thanks!
sorry I took all that was left of the arctic. I had been wanting this leather ever since I saw a picture of someone's midi selene in arctic nappa. He didn't have enough for a full bag in it, and I wanted a bag in marine blue merinos as well, so this bag was born.


----------



## starsong

pdxhb said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow!
> These are so beautiful!
> I'm late in chiming in, but that colorblocked Aphrodite looks like a fabulous bag that can transition from a more business/polished look to casual. I see it equally well with a lovely little black dress or jeans and a crisp white shirt. I hope you wear both of these beauties in good health! Can't wait to see some mod shots.



Thank you! 
Thanks to everyone for the wardrobe matching suggestions, I will bring it out soon and take some mod shots to share.


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> My daughter is 5' 1 and a 1/2" and she loves the Aphrodite and is comfortable carrying it.



I remember your picture of your daughter carrying the Aphrodite, she carries it really well and it doesn't look large at all. 



lenie said:


> That is an interesting idea. You can wear a certain side facing out depending upon what you are wearing. I think it could bring out the shades of blue in a printed fabric, add a nice contrast while wearing solid colors, or goes great with denim.
> The Aphrodite is one of my top 3 favorite styles as I like the north south silhouette. I’m 5’2” and I don’t think it’s too low on me. I have never used the crossbody strap because I always shoulder carry it. You could take it to a local shoe repair and have them add extra holes to the strap to shorten them.



Yes, I think the Aphrodite works better shoulder carried than crossbody. 
As I like to carry bags with a shoulder strap, I shortened the drop by clipping the lobster clasp to the chain part of the crossbody strap and the drop is much better now.


----------



## starkfan

starsong said:


> haha! thanks!
> sorry I took all that was left of the arctic. I had been wanting this leather ever since I saw a picture of someone's midi selene in arctic nappa. *He didn't have enough for a full bag in it, and I wanted a bag in marine blue merinos as well, so this bag was born*.


So ingenious! Such a creative way of working around the limited leather, and you've got a unique and versatile bag out of it, IMHO...


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Thank you!
> Thanks to everyone for the wardrobe matching suggestions, I will bring it out soon and take some mod shots to share.


I have an article nappa Zhoe legend. Such a great color leather. I love your Aphrodite.


----------



## eleanors36

starsong said:


> I haven't been to this thread for a while due to the holidays. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> I received my first final shipment a couple of weeks ago, and this is my color blocked aphrodite with arctic nappa and marine blue merinos, rolled handles, light gunmetal hw.
> I went a little overboard with color blocking in my final order I think because I wanted too many leathers but couldn't buy a bag in every leather (I wish!).
> 
> Some thoughts on aphrodite - I felt it was a little large when I first got it. I tend to favor smaller bags, and selene zip is one of my largest bags I own. Aphrodite is taller and hangs a little low on me with the standard strap length. It is a good size inside, and I'm going to use it for my travel bag as I like NS bags for travel (more security!)
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of this, it is really well made and Marco definitely made it to my specifications, edge painted beautifully, but it's very different from what I usually carry and I'm not sure how to really match it with my wardrobe.  Tell me what you think!


Really beautiful bag!


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> The vacchetta wears like iron and becomes even better looking over time. This leather has the most beautiful life-like character because it changes as you use it. No other leather does that. If not black, the color darkens a little from your hands, the sun, your adventures with it.  A black vacchetta bag, although the color obviously doesn’t change, will form a gorgeous sheen or patina.  There is more visual depth to it than when it was brand new.
> 
> A vacchetta bag looks like it has a lot more fascinating things to say if it could talk.
> 
> An example of my rust vacchetta bags that are a few years old. When they were new, their color was flatter, more uniform. Not anymore!!
> View attachment 4304173
> 
> 
> My black vacchetta:
> View attachment 4304174


I would have loved a vachetta in that brown.  That's one of my favorite colors.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I have an article nappa Zhoe legend. Such a great color leather. I love your Aphrodite.


Meant artic and spell checker changed it[emoji3]


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> You and ddfm have convinced me to look at the beautiful list of available Pompei “ one more time”...


@Coastal jewel, Little Athena in Pompei!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> What strap do you have on your Zhoe.  Amazing..  and all your vachettas are...


It's a Coach bag strap.  I stole the idea from another lady here who posted her beautiful black Vacchetta Angelica with this strap (I believe it was @mleleigh?).


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Oh teKrat you are the queen of vacchettas!!! [emoji7]  I was hoping you would see kylacove's question. I have always salivated with your descriptions of vachetta. It's because of you that I took the plunge and got a bag in this special leather. I can't wait to receive it! Now that I read and see your pictures again, I wonder if I should include one more vachetta item in my final, final, finale, encore order. [emoji28]


You will be so glad you ordered some vacchetta!


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I got some suggestions from Marco for my final order. I ended up ordering all four bags that I wanted. You only live once, and this is probably my last chance for these bags.
> 
> 3. *Miss M color blocked in black and red cherry *with dark gunmetal hardware. I was thinking about either dark or light grey as a third color, *but Marco recommended black and red cherry *over three colors. I'm going with his recommendation.


I always followed Marco's recommendations.  I agree with him on just the black and red cherry---much more elegant.  A third color would have made it look a little busy, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I thought the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei would be my last order. With 2 days to go, I’m debating between a red Cherry Nappa Midi Minerva with longer front flap or Hera.  Which do you think?


@lenie, Hera!  Only because I ordered that exact bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, Hera!  Only because I ordered that exact bag.



In which color and lining?


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Her bag was one that I have always liked. Now I am thinking of an Aphrodite in brownrose Nappa instead. Ugh!! Too many choices and so little time.


So get both, @lenie.  
This is likely the last chance ever to buy Massaccesi bags at these current prices.  Frankly, the true value of quality and craftsmanship of Massaccesi handbags should command higher prices.  No one knows what will happen in the future, but I'm conjecturing that if Massaccesi goes back in business, we will most likely see higher prices.  There is no way that he can continue producing these bags without raising prices, in order to make some reasonable profit.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I would have loved a vachetta in that brown.  That's one of my favorite colors.


Me too! My only comfort is (if I remember correctly) that it was a special color or Marco offered it for a very short time. Or maybe it was my short attention span that made it feel that way. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I just placed my last order for a midi Victoria in Yellow nappa.   The only modification is a longer handle drop the same as the regular Victoria’s.


She sounds lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> In which color and lining?


Hera in red cherry nappa, light gunmetal hw, and yellow lining.  I also requested a Minerva style shoulder strap because I don't like the standard Hera strap with its little logs.


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> In which color and lining?


I think red will go beautifully with silver or dark grey. Very classy.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> So get both, @lenie.
> This is likely the last chance ever to buy Massaccesi bags at these current prices.  Frankly, the true value of quality and craftsmanship of Massaccesi handbags should command higher prices.  No one knows what will happen in the future, but I'm conjecturing that if Massaccesi goes back in business, we will most likely see higher prices.  There is no way that he can continue producing these bags without raising prices, in order to make some reasonable profit.


I agree.  I don't think anyone would offer financial support without higher prices for custom bags.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I keep trying to talk my budget into accommodating a third finale encore bag for this order - it would be brownrose.


I have looked at the brown rose nappa so many times. It was between brown rose nappa and caramel nappa for the midi Alexia that I ordered. I finally went with caramel but I had a difficult time deciding. I asked Marco which one he thought I would prefer and he indicated because I live in a summer climate the caramel would probably be a better all year color. Having said that he also indicated that the brown rose is also very versatile and that it would also work. I love the brown rose it is such an unusual color.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Does anyone else have problems w search.. I enter my keyword and find a post, I try to open it and it ends up taking me to the last page of comments!!!  Geez.  I need help today...


----------



## eleanors36

That rust or dark green vachetta from the tannery would be the regular price, right?


----------



## Bagmedic

eleanors36 said:


> That rust or dark green vachetta from the tannery would be the regular price, right?


I'm pretty sure you are correct.  Only the ones on the list would be 20% off.  Dark green would still get the upgraded hardware and lining options if wanted.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> That rust or dark green vachetta from the tannery would be the regular price, right?


That is my understanding.


----------



## vink

starsong said:


> haha! thanks!
> sorry I took all that was left of the arctic. I had been wanting this leather ever since I saw a picture of someone's midi selene in arctic nappa. He didn't have enough for a full bag in it, and I wanted a bag in marine blue merinos as well, so this bag was born.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That’s my bag! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You did great though. Very creative [emoji4][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## thedseer

I've been out of the loop for a while and didn't end up placing a second final order. While I should probably leave it at that (currently affected by the government shutdown and just had baby #2), I'm sad about tomorrow being the final day to order and have FOMO. Thinking about a Persian Green Phoebe for something small. Does that batch of metallic leathers count as in stock/eligible for the discount? 

My most used bag, Port Merinos Penelope Messenger, lost a piece of hardware that caused the strap to detach from the bag when I was at the grocery store a few weeks ago, and I wasn't able to find the part that detached. I'm going to find a local cobbler to take it to, but also hoping that Marco might be able to send me replacement hardware if I make a final final order.


----------



## anitalilac

Bagmedic said:


> Did you put feet on your Aura?  I saw tenKrat put feet on her's done in vacchetta.  The Mademoiselle doesn't have feet so I may leave them off but wondering if you did or regret that you didn't?


Mine does have feet. I think it's in the design


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while and didn't end up placing a second final order. While I should probably leave it at that (currently affected by the government shutdown and just had baby #2), I'm sad about tomorrow being the final day to order and have FOMO. Thinking about a Persian Green Phoebe for something small. Does that batch of metallic leathers count as in stock/eligible for the discount?
> 
> My most used bag, Port Merinos Penelope Messenger, lost a piece of hardware that caused the strap to detach from the bag when I was at the grocery store a few weeks ago, and I wasn't able to find the part that detached. I'm going to find a local cobbler to take it to, but also hoping that Marco might be able to send me replacement hardware if I make a final final order.



Congratulations on your new family member!! I am sorry to hear about the shutdown affecting you and hope you are able to weather the situation.

The metallic calf leathers don't qualify for the 20% as far as I understand it (I asked for a quote on a bag in one of these leathers and it did not show the discount while other items in my quote did).

Marco might be able to send you another hardware piece regardless of whether you order - it is worth asking. (unless you need a reason to place an order, in which case ignore me.)


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> It's a Coach bag strap.  I stole the idea from another lady here who posted her beautiful black Vacchetta Angelica with this strap (I believe it was @mleleigh?).


And I stole the idea from you!


----------



## soramillay

thedseer said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while and didn't end up placing a second final order. While I should probably leave it at that (currently affected by the government shutdown and just had baby #2), I'm sad about tomorrow being the final day to order and have FOMO. Thinking about a Persian Green Phoebe for something small. Does that batch of metallic leathers count as in stock/eligible for the discount?
> 
> My most used bag, Port Merinos Penelope Messenger, lost a piece of hardware that caused the strap to detach from the bag when I was at the grocery store a few weeks ago, and I wasn't able to find the part that detached. I'm going to find a local cobbler to take it to, but also hoping that Marco might be able to send me replacement hardware if I make a final final order.



Was it the screw? Happened to me before twice with my penny messenger. I screwed it back with a bit of glue the first time and it fell out again, so I put a glob of glue the second go round. 

The metallic leathers don’t count as in stock but the upside is you don’t need a minimum order so you can get SLGs. Congrats on your second baby! You should treat yourself to something nice!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I have looked at the brown rose nappa so many times. It was between brown rose nappa and caramel nappa for the midi Alexia that I ordered. I finally went with caramel but I had a difficult time deciding. I asked Marco which one he thought I would prefer and he indicated because I live in a summer climate the caramel would probably be a better all year color. Having said that he also indicated that the brown rose is also very versatile and that it would also work. I love the brown rose it is such an unusual color.


I let ideas percolate all day and need to email Marco. I decided that, as much as I love metallics, the bags I have had the most challenge finding for my wardrobe are in the brown range of neutrals. There was a leather lurking in the background aside from brownrose - the brown deerskin. It is still available and I think a Modena in it would be fantastic. While brownrose is unusual and lovely it is still in the lighter range compared to the saturated colors I typically carry, which makes me lean more toward the dark deerskin. My final order is shaping up to be less colorful than I would have expected, but include what I think are a couple rich and timeless selections - black vachetta being one of my all time favorite leathers and the brown deerskin.


----------



## Coastal jewel

thedseer said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while and didn't end up placing a second final order. While I should probably leave it at that (currently affected by the government shutdown and just had baby #2), I'm sad about tomorrow being the final day to order and have FOMO. Thinking about a Persian Green Phoebe for something small. Does that batch of metallic leathers count as in stock/eligible for the discount?
> 
> My most used bag, Port Merinos Penelope Messenger, lost a piece of hardware that caused the strap to detach from the bag when I was at the grocery store a few weeks ago, and I wasn't able to find the part that detached. I'm going to find a local cobbler to take it to, but also hoping that Marco might be able to send me replacement hardware if I make a final final order.



I also had the “pin” fall out of the messenger strap.  I was able to find it and, as I recall, Marco suggested that I reinsert and add a little superglue.  I’m sure, if it’s the same part, he can easily send to you or provide specs so you can obtain locally.... unless you need to make that final order.  

I also have a port Merinos messenger.  Great little purses, those penny messengers.  I did begin ordering w detachable strap, so I could use a longer and short strap.    Just in case you decide on...one more penny!


----------



## scrpo83

I'm so conflicted..i feel like i should order something because it's the last chance to get something new from MM..on the other hand I don't need a new bag and has already spent my monthly budget for frivolous activities/expenditures on a family trip earlier this month..plus anything extra has been put toward renewing my car insurance this week..arghh..


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> @lenie, Hera!  Only because I ordered that exact bag.



I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining. 

I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.

I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.


----------



## msd_bags

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining.
> 
> I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.
> 
> I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.


If I would be made to choose a signature MM style, I would also say the Minerva! Then maybe followed by the Aphrodite.


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining.
> 
> I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.
> 
> I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.



You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.

Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?


----------



## anitalilac

soramillay said:


> You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.
> 
> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?


Zhoe and Angela Midi


----------



## TotinScience

soramillay said:


> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?


I would be an odd one out and say Soulmate midi .


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.
> 
> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?



I’d say Minnie, even though I don’t have any. 

But if among the style I have, even though I only have one, I’d say Selene zip.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

soramillay said:


> You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.
> 
> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?



My personal choice is definitely the Victoria. It is my absolute favorite mm style. I fell in love immediately, and if Marco wasn’t closing I’d have more then the two I own.


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> My personal choice is definitely the Victoria. It is my absolute favorite mm style. I fell in love immediately, and if Marco wasn’t closing I’d have more then the two I own.


Victoria for me too, in midi size.  I’m so pleased with the one I just placed a final order for two more.


----------



## soramillay

TotinScience said:


> I would be an odd one out and say Soulmate midi .



Pretty sure you’re not the odd one out. The Soulmate was really popular. I bet @Tankgirl will back you up. I always think of her Ocean when she posts!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> Victoria for me too, in midi size.  I’m so pleased with the one I just placed a final order for two more.


 Isn’t it just perfect?   What leathers and colors did you order?


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining.
> 
> I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.
> 
> I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.


This will be a stunning bag! Can't wait to see it!

Marco's influence has grown such a great community, it's really unique. I hope he finds a way of re-visioning his business.

The first thing that I saw and drew me to MM was a photo of the front pockets and flap on the Minerva. Then of course my first order was for a Minerva Midi. It's so very pretty and versatile.


----------



## pdxhb

soramillay said:


> You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.
> 
> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?


As much as I think it's a gorgeous style, I also sold my Minnie - it didn't work on my frame for some reason. I always wondered about a mini version (mini minnie?!) which is unusual for me, but for carrying cross-body I thought it would work.

Signature style in my wardrobe is probably my Selene Midi Zip. Along with Midi Minerva, it was in my first order and remains one of my very favorite bags.


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Isn’t it just perfect?   What leathers and colors did you order?


Dark brown deerskin and aqua metallic calf, plus a matching tassel for each.  My money tree is cut down to the ground!


----------



## lenie

It is fun, and a little sad, to remember our very first MM order. My very first MM bag was the Minerva in Taupe pebbled, then regular Selene, and Soulmate. I didn’t get into the Aphrodite or Zhoe until I saw Tenkrat’s in real life. Then I was obsessed with the Aphrodite. I am glad my last MM is the little sister to my first MM.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Pretty sure you’re not the odd one out. The Soulmate was really popular. I bet @Tankgirl will back you up. I always think of her Ocean when she posts!



Absolutely.  The Soulmate all the way.






Beloved Ocean is in front.


----------



## Coastal jewel

My very first order was a black Merinos soulmate midi and a mahogany soulmate midi.  I still have the black Merinos soulmate.  Mahogany was rehomed.  Then I moved on to the Selene Midi....  my first one was bronze Africa...  still have, still use!  My final order will be a compilation of new and old.   I am going w a little Athena in platinum Pompeii with similar mods as the Angelica Messenger.  Then...  I was not... BUT I think I will regret if I do not order one Victoria Midi.  To be determined.   I will miss Marco and my friends here on TPF.  I hope he is able to continue or restart in the future.   I know that we found a true gem of quality, uniqueness, and customization that is not available at MM price point..  and realistically won’t be again...


----------



## vink

pdxhb said:


> As much as I think it's a gorgeous style, I also sold my Minnie - it didn't work on my frame for some reason. I always wondered about a mini version (mini minnie?!) which is unusual for me, but for carrying cross-body I thought it would work.
> 
> Signature style in my wardrobe is probably my Selene Midi Zip. Along with Midi Minerva, it was in my first order and remains one of my very favorite bags.



A mini Minnie with a crossbody strap would be more than cute. I’d love to have that. Why he has to choose today?


----------



## vink

My first MM is my Aura. I’m not sure it’s which one between the dark blue Verona and dark Taupe Vacchetta. They both arrived at about the same time. I don’t have my dark blue Verona anymore, but I’ll keep my dark Taupe. Although I rarely reach for her, she’s my only Aura now.


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> You’re making me almost regret selling my Minnie! Then again, I am the soon-to-be owner of 3 Little Misses M and Marco told me he thinks Miss M is one of the best bags he ever designed. And it has a M right on it, lol. So that is my signature MM bag. And I also have a Zhoe coming, which should be his signature bag in the small-medium category. I can’t believe it took me this long to finally order a Zhoe but I was waiting for the right leather, and it’s bittersweet that special leather showed up days before the closing.
> 
> Passing the question on to everyone else: What is your “signature Massaccesi”?



I hope you love your Zhoe!

Zhoe and the Miss M's -as well as Angelica are what I see as signature MM.  But then again, those are the ones I love.  I think it is so hard to pick and it depends on what we love to carry.  I the end, I never got as many Zhoes as I would have loved.


----------



## Tankgirl

soramillay said:


> Pretty sure you’re not the odd one out. The Soulmate was really popular. I bet @Tankgirl will back you up. I always think of her Ocean when she posts!



In the photo, there is a Black Merinos Soulmate, which, regrettably, I donated because it didn’t have marine lining.  I know, how stupid could I be, right?  Realizing that I don’t have a Black full Soulmate as a wardrobe essential, I just emailed Marco to ask if he has enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.  Due to the state of my money tree, I’m half hoping that:

a) the order is too late — past the deadline 
b) MM doesn’t have enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.

We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> In the photo, there is a Black Merinos Soulmate, which, regrettably, I donated because it didn’t have marine lining.  I know, how stupid could I be, right?  Realizing that I don’t have a Black full Soulmate as a wardrobe essential, I just emailed Marco to ask if he has enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.  Due to the state of my money tree, I’m half hoping that:
> 
> a) the order is too late — past the deadline
> b) MM doesn’t have enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.
> 
> We’ll see how it goes.



So funny!  But perfectly understandable.


----------



## soramillay

pdxhb said:


> This will be a stunning bag! Can't wait to see it!
> 
> Marco's influence has grown such a great community, it's really unique. I hope he finds a way of re-visioning his business.
> 
> The first thing that I saw and drew me to MM was a photo of the front pockets and flap on the Minerva. Then of course my first order was for a Minerva Midi. It's so very pretty and versatile.



Marco was so happy and proud when I sent him a photo from our Singapore meetup. If any of you mavens ever meet up in some corner of the world, be sure to send him a photo. It will make him so happy to see how he has connected strangers together with his creations.



carterazo said:


> I hope you love your Zhoe!
> 
> Zhoe and the Miss M's -as well as Angelica are what I see as signature MM.  But then again, those are the ones I love.  I think it is so hard to pick and it depends on what we love to carry.  I the end, I never got as many Zhoes as I would have loved.



I’m sure I will love her! We will never have as many of our favourite MM bags as we would like. 

My love for Miss M is known but I want to shine some light on my other first love, the Angel Midi in blue africa. She accompanied me on many travels but I rehomed her as her shoulder straps were a little too short. I then adopted a full size turquoise nappa Angel that I plan to keep forever.



Tankgirl said:


> In the photo, there is a Black Merinos Soulmate, which, regrettably, I donated because it didn’t have marine lining.  I know, how stupid could I be, right?  Realizing that I don’t have a Black full Soulmate as a wardrobe essential, I just emailed Marco to ask if he has enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.  Due to the state of my money tree, I’m half hoping that:
> 
> a) the order is too late — past the deadline
> b) MM doesn’t have enough Black Merinos left for a full Soulmate.
> 
> We’ll see how it goes.



Fingers crossed he has enough! Fate will decide!


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> So funny!  But perfectly understandable.



Thank you for understanding.  It’s the marine lining that creates magic for me.


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for understanding.  It’s the marine lining that creates magic for me.


The marine is so pretty! It makes you smile when you open your bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> So funny!  But perfectly understandable.



Rats!  MM does have enough Black Merinos left for a Full Soulmate!


----------



## Bagmedic

Tankgirl said:


> Rats!  MM does have enough Black Merinos left for a Full Soulmate!


I was on the blog last night looking at all the bags and while the Soulmate never intrigued me, it did once I saw it on someone.  I liked the full size one due to the drape and the midi looks hard to get in to.  Hoping Marco is able to reincarnate his business!


----------



## Kylacove

It isn't necessarily my favorite style (even though I have 3), but the Tulipano is such a uniquely customizable MM design. By changing out shells and inner bags one can create many different looks. The inner bag can even serve as a stand alone bag when I asked for an external pocket.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> Marco was so happy and proud when I sent him a photo from our Singapore meetup. If any of you mavens ever meet up in some corner of the world, be sure to send him a photo. It will make him so happy to see how he has connected strangers together with his creations.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sure I will love her! We will never have as many of our favourite MM bags as we would like.
> 
> My love for Miss M is known but I want to shine some light on my other first love, the Angel Midi in blue africa. She accompanied me on many travels but I rehomed her as her shoulder straps were a little too short. I then adopted a full size turquoise nappa Angel that I plan to keep forever.
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed he has enough! Fate will decide!



Oh! You sent the photo? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yes. I’m glad to hear it cheer him up. [emoji4]


----------



## Bagmedic

I wish I had gotten on the MM bandwagon a lot earlier as others have also commented.  I haven't received my initial order yet to see the quality but know you all are discriminating bag ladies so know it will be great!

I placed a final order of:
1.  Minerva Midi in dark blue metallic as recommended by Marco after describing my wardrobe and personal coloring.  Someone once told me that what bag color you choose also depends on your coloring and I agreed once we considered two bags that day.  I never thought about it that way until then.  My Minerva Midi will have light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware all recommended by Marco.  I had the middle compartment removed and replaced with a top zipper as wll as long flap.

2.  Aura in nappa brownrose which Marco is going to adjust the strap attachment to be more like the Longchamp Mademoiselle bag and add a shorter strap.  I let him choose the hardware and he chose what I was thinking would look good but can't really see the two as clearly as he can.  He chose the lt gold hardware and I chose dark grey lining.  I wanted it simple and sophisticated inside.  

3.  Tassel to go with my Penelope previously ordered in mauve aquila matte.

I was going to order a Penelope Midi but the metallic wasn't part of the promo so decided I will wait for him to start again!  I was thinking of one in orange nappa with pink lining to be fun or pompei glitter in platinum with a fun color inside.  For another time....

I can't wait to get my Minerva Midi as the flap and pocket on the front, size and drape of the bag spoke to me instantly along with Calista which I initially ordered in brown lamb leather.  I need to check with Marco when those shipped or may ship but will leave him alone for a few days to recover from our last few orders and changed minds!  He is so patient with us!


----------



## soramillay

vink said:


> Oh! You sent the photo? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Yes. I’m glad to hear it cheer him up. [emoji4]



I sent him a couple of pictures shortly after our meetup. It was months before he announced the closure. I think I shared his reply in our chat? If not, will post again


----------



## starkfan

Coastal jewel said:


> I also had the “pin” fall out of the messenger strap.  I was able to find it and, as I recall, Marco suggested that I reinsert and add a little superglue.  I’m sure, if it’s the same part, he can easily send to you or provide specs so you can obtain locally.... unless you need to make that final order.
> 
> I also have a port Merinos messenger.  Great little purses, those penny messengers.  *I did begin ordering w detachable strap, so I could use a longer and short strap.    *Just in case you decide on...one more penny!


Another benefit to having the detachable strap on the Penelope Messenger is that Marco uses a D-ring attachment on the bag, instead of the square hardware... And I think the D-ring doesn't have the same problem as the square hardware on the default Penny Messenger, because it's (or looks like!) a solid piece with no pin that can come loose. Perhaps a bit late to be mentioning this when the order deadline ends today, but something to throw out there!

It's a real bummer that the square hardware seems to have this recurrent problem, though... =/ @thedseer , I hope Marco is either able to send you the missing pin for the hardware, or you can find an alternative locally for the missing pin


----------



## starkfan

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, *which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. *They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining.
> 
> I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.
> 
> I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.


I think the Minerva is probably the signature Massaccesi design for me! _Waaaaaay_ back when I first started lurking in this thread (and before a _lot_ of his designs were subsequently launched), the Minerva design was probably the first one that caught my eye... Such a different and distinctive look! I never pulled the trigger on one, though (although the temptation was there!), because I've realised that very few hobos work for me, especially because I prefer a zipper closure and I always thought that the drape of Minerva's top line (and other similar hobos) works best with a magnetic closure...

Of the styles that I do own, I think the Zhoe line (including the Legend) is another MM signature! Its versatility is probably best illustrated through the colourblocked versions that have been dreamt up more recently... The Alexia shape is also really quite distinctive, though recent enough that it maybe hasn't reached "signature" status... My personal MM signature might very well be my Penelope Messengers with the middle zip closure, though, since that was my very first MM, and it's such a handy little bag too!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I sent him a couple of pictures shortly after our meetup. It was months before he announced the closure. I think I shared his reply in our chat? If not, will post again



Don’t worry. [emoji4] I’m just glad he knows how his work bring on a positive things besides making us become crazy bag ladies. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Soramillay. How do you respond to multiple posts in one??   I’m waiting to hear back from MM on my little Athena..  and other stuff.


----------



## christinemliu

Tankgirl said:


> Absolutely.  The Soulmate all the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beloved Ocean is in front.


I am on the Soulmate bandwagon, you can see the Midi in my avatar...it's MM Signature to me and was also my first MM bag. I first got a black merinos full size one on the BST from @clu, then my first direct MM order was the Midi in my avatar and will never leave my collection.

Thank you everyone for all your help, posts, communication; I too really love this community which to me was half the MM experience, the other half being the bags [emoji847]!!


----------



## eleanors36

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked him: between the Midi Minerva, Hera, and Aphrodite, which would he consider a “signature Massaccesi”. They are all great designs and Marco also had a difficult time deciding and he ultimately chose the Midi Minerva. I ended up ordering it in Red Cherry Nappa, extended front flap, no central compartment, light gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining.
> 
> I wish my money tree had enough for a Hera in brownrose Nappa.
> 
> I am so lucky and happy to have such a great collection of Massaccesi and truly hope Marco finds what he needs to rebuild his business.  Not only do I have such gorgeous, high quality bags, I have met such wonderful people through this forum. I am forever grateful to Marco and my fellow MM sisters for the love and support through the past few years.


That Minerva is a great style.  Love it!


----------



## eleanors36

Bagmedic said:


> I wish I had gotten on the MM bandwagon a lot earlier as others have also commented.  I haven't received my initial order yet to see the quality but know you all are discriminating bag ladies so know it will be great!
> 
> I placed a final order of:
> 1.  Minerva Midi in dark blue metallic as recommended by Marco after describing my wardrobe and personal coloring.  Someone once told me that what bag color you choose also depends on your coloring and I agreed once we considered two bags that day.  I never thought about it that way until then.  My Minerva Midi will have light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware all recommended by Marco.  I had the middle compartment removed and replaced with a top zipper as wll as long flap.
> 
> 2.  Aura in nappa brownrose which Marco is going to adjust the strap attachment to be more like the Longchamp Mademoiselle bag and add a shorter strap.  I let him choose the hardware and he chose what I was thinking would look good but can't really see the two as clearly as he can.  He chose the lt gold hardware and I chose dark grey lining.  I wanted it simple and sophisticated inside.
> 
> 3.  Tassel to go with my Penelope previously ordered in mauve aquila matte.
> 
> I was going to order a Penelope Midi but the metallic wasn't part of the promo so decided I will wait for him to start again!  I was thinking of one in orange nappa with pink lining to be fun or pompei glitter in platinum with a fun color inside.  For another time....
> 
> I can't wait to get my Minerva Midi as the flap and pocket on the front, size and drape of the bag spoke to me instantly along with Calista which I initially ordered in brown lamb leather.  I need to check with Marco when those shipped or may ship but will leave him alone for a few days to recover from our last few orders and changed minds!  He is so patient with us!


Sounds wonderful!  I have two Minerva Midis coming at some point and have a regular one.  The regular is BIG!


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I am on the Soulmate bandwagon, you can see the Midi in my avatar...it's MM Signature to me and was also my first MM bag. I first got a black merinos full size one on the BST from @clu, then my first direct MM order was the Midi in my avatar and will never leave my collection.
> 
> Thank you everyone for all your help, posts, communication; *I too really love this community which to me was half the MM experience, the other half being the bags *[emoji847]!!



I agree! Well said!


----------



## Tankgirl

So, I just placed my final order:

Black Merinos Full Soulmate 
HW: Silver 
Strap: Shorter
Lining: MARINE


----------



## lulu212121

I just received my package. I have to say I am pretty disappointed with my Alexia Midi. The handles are messed up. I'll post pictures in a bit.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My iconic MM is the Selene, which is the classic and timeless tote. It was what brought me to the brand - I was on a hunt for the perfect tote, and Marco was able to make it to my exact specifications. I have yet to see a tote that checks all the boxes, and for me being able to customize the bag as I wished is what MM bags were all about 

I really wish my wallet had it in me to buy a Miss M. It would be so nice to have an "M" bag to remember Massaccesi by, and one of my initials is M as well. However, I JUST paid off my holiday shopping, and my MM collection covers all the basics, so at this point I do feel like another bag would be frivolous (but fun!) collecting. It's so sad! Like others have said, I don't know when a company like MM at MM's price point will ever come by


----------



## Kylacove

You could be like me - many purses, no money.  Is that called purse poor?


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> Victoria for me too, in midi size.  I’m so pleased with the one I just placed a final order for two more.


I am so pleased to hear that. It took me some convincing Marco to please make a midi version. I had recently asked him to make a midi Juliet. Then a week later I was pleading with him to make a midi Victoria. I told him I thought it would be popular. I cannot wait to get my midi Victoria in orange Aquila matte[emoji7]


----------



## soramillay

Bagmedic said:


> I wish I had gotten on the MM bandwagon a lot earlier as others have also commented.  I haven't received my initial order yet to see the quality but know you all are discriminating bag ladies so know it will be great!
> 
> I placed a final order of:
> 1.  Minerva Midi in dark blue metallic as recommended by Marco after describing my wardrobe and personal coloring.  Someone once told me that what bag color you choose also depends on your coloring and I agreed once we considered two bags that day.  I never thought about it that way until then.  My Minerva Midi will have light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware all recommended by Marco.  I had the middle compartment removed and replaced with a top zipper as wll as long flap.
> 
> 2.  Aura in nappa brownrose which Marco is going to adjust the strap attachment to be more like the Longchamp Mademoiselle bag and add a shorter strap.  I let him choose the hardware and he chose what I was thinking would look good but can't really see the two as clearly as he can.  He chose the lt gold hardware and I chose dark grey lining.  I wanted it simple and sophisticated inside.
> 
> 3.  Tassel to go with my Penelope previously ordered in mauve aquila matte.
> 
> I was going to order a Penelope Midi but the metallic wasn't part of the promo so decided I will wait for him to start again!  I was thinking of one in orange nappa with pink lining to be fun or pompei glitter in platinum with a fun color inside.  For another time....
> 
> I can't wait to get my Minerva Midi as the flap and pocket on the front, size and drape of the bag spoke to me instantly along with Calista which I initially ordered in brown lamb leather.  I need to check with Marco when those shipped or may ship but will leave him alone for a few days to recover from our last few orders and changed minds!  He is so patient with us!



Your choices are inspired and will be beautiful! Your Minnie has all the right modifications. It will be one of a kind in that blue metallic!



Coastal jewel said:


> Soramillay. How do you respond to multiple posts in one??   I’m waiting to hear back from MM on my little Athena..  and other stuff.



Yes, to multi-quote, you click on the ‘quote’ button rather than ‘reply’. TPF adds that post to your multi quote and you can quote as many posts as you want over different pages. When you are ready to reply, click on ‘insert quotes’ where your text box is and all the quotes will be pasted in there.



lulu212121 said:


> I just received my package. I have to say I am pretty disappointed with my Alexia Midi. The handles are messed up. I'll post pictures in a bit.



Oh no! I am so sorry to hear that. That is my greatest fear, that the workshop would rush and mess up orders. Please do share the photos and contact Marco right away.



bellebellebelle19 said:


> My iconic MM is the Selene, which is the classic and timeless tote. It was what brought me to the brand - I was on a hunt for the perfect tote, and Marco was able to make it to my exact specifications. I have yet to see a tote that checks all the boxes, and for me being able to customize the bag as I wished is what MM bags were all about
> 
> I really wish my wallet had it in me to buy a Miss M. It would be so nice to have an "M" bag to remember Massaccesi by, and one of my initials is M as well. However, I JUST paid off my holiday shopping, and my MM collection covers all the basics, so at this point I do feel like another bag would be frivolous (but fun!) collecting. It's so sad! Like others have said, I don't know when a company like MM at MM's price point will ever come by



I’m sure at some point a Miss M will show up on the BST so you’ll still have an opportunity later on.


----------



## djfmn

Tankgirl said:


> Rats!  MM does have enough Black Merinos left for a Full Soulmate!


It was meant to be [emoji3][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Kylacove

I came close to ordering a midi Juliet , but went for a Daphne instead.


----------



## soramillay

djfmn said:


> I am so pleased to hear that. It took me some convincing Marco to please make a midi version. I had recently asked him to make a midi Juliet. Then a week later I was pleading with him to make a midi Victoria. I told him I thought it would be popular. I cannot wait to get my midi Victoria in orange Aquila matte[emoji7]



Djfmn, you truly are our Marco Whisperer!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> You could be like me - many purses, no money.  Is that called purse poor?


That sounds like me: purse poor. [emoji28]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Coastal jewel said:


> Soramillay. How do you respond to multiple posts in one??   I’m waiting to hear back from MM on my little Athena..  and other stuff.



This is why I love you girls... always learning something!


----------



## lulu212121

Here are some photos. The handles bow out. They don’t look or feel aligned when holding the bag. The handles definitely don’t look like pictures on the website or even here. Marco says all the handles are made the same and to give it a few days. I will try to wear it for a few days and see if the handles change. I am really sad about this. 

The bag is Platinum Pompeii. No sunshine here today. I had to take photos indoors.


----------



## SEWDimples

When is the last day to place an order?


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> When is the last day to place an order?


Today


----------



## SEWDimples

Does anyone have a list of the remaining leathers? Is pebbled leather fuchsia available? What about Nappa and Pompei leathers?


----------



## thedseer

pdxhb said:


> Congratulations on your new family member!! I am sorry to hear about the shutdown affecting you and hope you are able to weather the situation.
> 
> The metallic calf leathers don't qualify for the 20% as far as I understand it (I asked for a quote on a bag in one of these leathers and it did not show the discount while other items in my quote did).
> 
> Marco might be able to send you another hardware piece regardless of whether you order - it is worth asking. (unless you need a reason to place an order, in which case ignore me.)





soramillay said:


> Was it the screw? Happened to me before twice with my penny messenger. I screwed it back with a bit of glue the first time and it fell out again, so I put a glob of glue the second go round.
> 
> The metallic leathers don’t count as in stock but the upside is you don’t need a minimum order so you can get SLGs. Congrats on your second baby! You should treat yourself to something nice!





Coastal jewel said:


> I also had the “pin” fall out of the messenger strap.  I was able to find it and, as I recall, Marco suggested that I reinsert and add a little superglue.  I’m sure, if it’s the same part, he can easily send to you or provide specs so you can obtain locally.... unless you need to make that final order.
> 
> I also have a port Merinos messenger.  Great little purses, those penny messengers.  I did begin ordering w detachable strap, so I could use a longer and short strap.    Just in case you decide on...one more penny!


Thank you! It was the screw/pin that I lost. My other Penelope Messenger has the detachable strap - wish I had thought of that for my Port Merinos one. I emailed to see if I could get a replacement and also put in an order for a Persian Green Penelope. I love my Penelope Messengers but thought I would switch things up a bit.


----------



## thedseer

My favorite/most used Massaccesi bags are my black Merinos Soulmate and my Penelope Messengers, but I probably think of Minerva and Zhoe as most iconic. They are also two styles I wanted but never got a chance to purchase, but I assume I'll be able to find them secondhand later.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Does anyone have a list of the remaining leathers? Is pebbled leather fuchsia available? What about Nappa and Pompei leathers?


Let me check for you


----------



## soramillay

lulu212121 said:


> Here are some photos. The handles bow out. They don’t look or feel aligned when holding the bag. The handles definitely don’t look like pictures on the website or even here. Marco says all the handles are made the same and to give it a few days. I will try to wear it for a few days and see if the handles change. I am really sad about this.
> 
> The bag is Platinum Pompeii. No sunshine here today. I had to take photos indoors.
> 
> View attachment 4306714
> View attachment 4306715
> View attachment 4306716
> View attachment 4306717



First off, not to be an apologist or anything, since I have certainly had my share of MM strap problems, I think your bag looks beautiful. When you said your handles were messed up, I thought the seams were sewn wrong or they arrived creased, but I think they look good, just kind of bow-legged like you say. From the side, they look ok, so it’s just from the top view. I wonder if the handles are slightly too long, causing this effect? Do you think that as you carry the bag that the handles will eventually straighten up from the weight? I don’t have an Alexia so these are just thoughts. Hopefully, an Alexia owner will chime in.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Let me check for you


I appreciate it. I want to make one more order. I was going to pass, but I cannot.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Let me check for you





SEWDimples said:


> Does anyone have a list of the remaining leathers? Is pebbled leather fuchsia available? What about Nappa and Pompei leathers?


Pebbled fuchsia was available last night when I ordered something in that color. [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for understanding.  It’s the marine lining that creates magic for me.


I recently discovered that my magical lining is yellow.


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Pebbled fuchsia was available last night when I ordered something in that color. [emoji7]


It is so beautiful. I would like another Calista in that color, but I already own that bag. I want to try the Muse. It looks good in pebbled leathers, but I think the regular Muse might be too big for a bright color. I'm so torn. I want to order Amethyst as well, but I know that color is full price. I think it is worth it.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Does anyone have a list of the remaining leathers? Is pebbled leather fuchsia available? What about Nappa and Pompei leathers?


Yes fuschia pebbled is available from what I can tell. He can get most Pompei leathers. Not sure which are in stock and qualify for 20% off.
Here is a list of Pompei and nappa.

POMPEI AMETHYST  OK 
POMPEI RED CHERRY  OK 
POMPEI TAN OK 
POMPEI BLUETTE  OK 
POMPEI LIGHT GREY  OK 
POMPEI DARK GREY OK 
POMPEI BLACK OK 
POMPEI MARINE BLUE OK
POMPEI ORANGE  OK 
POMPEI DARK GREEN OK 
POMPEI OCHER YELLOW OK 
POMPEI TAUPE  OK 
POMPEI WHITE OK 
POMPEI TERRACOTTA OK
POMPEI BLUSH OK
POMPEI EGGPLANT  OK 
POMPEI TUSCAN BROWN  OK
NAPPA PEACH PINK  SLG 
NAPPA ORANGE OK/SLG 
NAPPA CARMIN OK 
NAPPA YELLOW OK/SLG 
NAPPA CHOCOLATE OK/SLG 
NAPPA NAVY Ok 
NAPPA WHITE  OK
NAPPA BLACK OK
NAPPA OFF-WHITE OK 
NAPPA TUSCAN YELLOW SLG
NAPPA TANGERINE SLG 
NAPPA BROWNROSE  OK

Slg is small leather good. OK is regular size bag.

Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I appreciate it. I want to make one more order. I was going to pass, but I cannot.


Nor can I.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> When is the last day to place an order?


I think Marco is still accepting orders. Because he knows we are all trying to get our orders placed. I am sure he will let us place our last final order.[emoji3]


----------



## soramillay

tenKrat said:


> I recently discovered that my magical lining is yellow.


I haven’t discovered what my magical lining is yet. I’ve had pink and marine... and in my final order, I have lilac, fuchsia, light blue, yellow and sage coming. Might be one of them!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> It is so beautiful. I would like another Calista in that color, but I already own that bag. I want to try the Muse. It looks good in pebbled leathers, but I think the regular Muse might be too big for a bright color. I'm so torn. I want to order Amethyst as well, but I know that color is full price. I think it is worth it.


I debated between an Angelica and a Sabrina midi for several days. In the end, I went for the Sabrina. I wish I could pull off the Calista. Yours is a stunner!


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Yes fuschia pebbled is available from what I can tell. He can get most Pompei leathers. Not sure which are in stock and qualify for 20% off.
> Here is a list of Pompei and nappa.
> 
> POMPEI AMETHYST  OK
> POMPEI RED CHERRY  OK
> POMPEI TAN OK
> POMPEI BLUETTE  OK
> POMPEI LIGHT GREY  OK
> POMPEI DARK GREY OK
> POMPEI BLACK OK
> POMPEI MARINE BLUE OK
> POMPEI ORANGE  OK
> POMPEI DARK GREEN OK
> POMPEI OCHER YELLOW OK
> POMPEI TAUPE  OK
> POMPEI WHITE OK
> POMPEI TERRACOTTA OK
> POMPEI BLUSH OK
> POMPEI EGGPLANT  OK
> POMPEI TUSCAN BROWN  OK
> NAPPA PEACH PINK  SLG
> NAPPA ORANGE OK/SLG
> NAPPA CARMIN OK
> NAPPA YELLOW OK/SLG
> NAPPA CHOCOLATE OK/SLG
> NAPPA NAVY Ok
> NAPPA WHITE  OK
> NAPPA BLACK OK
> NAPPA OFF-WHITE OK
> NAPPA TUSCAN YELLOW SLG
> NAPPA TANGERINE SLG
> NAPPA BROWNROSE  OK
> 
> Slg is small leather good. OK is regular size bag.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions.



Thank you so much. I've had my EMail written for weeks now. I'm tweeking it a bit.

I'm torn between Alexia and Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei leather. I'm ordering Muse in Fuchsia pebbled leather. What do you think?

Edit for Final order: I think I might get Zhoe in Orange or Yellow Nappa leather, Alexia in Amethyst Pompei and Muse in Fuchsia pebbled leather.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I wish I had gotten on the MM bandwagon a lot earlier as others have also commented.  I haven't received my initial order yet to see the quality but know you all are discriminating bag ladies so know it will be great!
> 
> I placed a final order of:
> 1.  Minerva Midi in dark blue metallic as recommended by Marco after describing my wardrobe and personal coloring.  Someone once told me that what bag color you choose also depends on your coloring and I agreed once we considered two bags that day.  I never thought about it that way until then.  My Minerva Midi will have light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware all recommended by Marco.  I had the middle compartment removed and replaced with a top zipper as wll as long flap.
> 
> 2.  Aura in nappa brownrose which Marco is going to adjust the strap attachment to be more like the Longchamp Mademoiselle bag and add a shorter strap.  I let him choose the hardware and he chose what I was thinking would look good but can't really see the two as clearly as he can.  He chose the lt gold hardware and I chose dark grey lining.  I wanted it simple and sophisticated inside.
> 
> 3.  Tassel to go with my Penelope previously ordered in mauve aquila matte.
> 
> I was going to order a Penelope Midi but the metallic wasn't part of the promo so decided I will wait for him to start again!  I was thinking of one in orange nappa with pink lining to be fun or pompei glitter in platinum with a fun color inside.  For another time....
> 
> I can't wait to get my Minerva Midi as the flap and pocket on the front, size and drape of the bag spoke to me instantly along with Calista which I initially ordered in brown lamb leather.  I need to check with Marco when those shipped or may ship but will leave him alone for a few days to recover from our last few orders and changed minds!  He is so patient with us!


Your bags will be gorgeous! I can't wait to see your blue metallic Minerva. It will be a stunner for sure!


----------



## christinemliu

soramillay said:


> I haven’t discovered what my magical lining is yet. I’ve had pink and marine... and in my final order, I have lilac, fuchsia, light blue, yellow and sage coming. Might be one of them!


Whoa, I am excited to see all of your combos, that is definitely an array of colors. I've had dark blue, light blue, cappucino, a surprise lining coming, and of course the dark grey and silver, I think my magical one is light blue!


----------



## anabg

thedseer said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while and didn't end up placing a second final order. While I should probably leave it at that (currently affected by the government shutdown and just had baby #2), I'm sad about tomorrow being the final day to order and have FOMO. Thinking about a Persian Green Phoebe for something small. Does that batch of metallic leathers count as in stock/eligible for the discount?
> 
> My most used bag, Port Merinos Penelope Messenger, lost a piece of hardware that caused the strap to detach from the bag when I was at the grocery store a few weeks ago, and I wasn't able to find the part that detached. I'm going to find a local cobbler to take it to, but also hoping that Marco might be able to send me replacement hardware if I make a final final order.



I had the same issue with my Penelope messenger. I found the part but wanted spares. Marco sent me a couple with my last order. Is it gold hardware? I can always send you one.


----------



## Tankgirl

thedseer said:


> My favorite/most used Massaccesi bags are my black Merinos Soulmate and my Penelope Messengers, but I probably think of Minerva and Zhoe as most iconic. They are also two styles I wanted but never got a chance to purchase, but I assume I'll be able to find them secondhand later.



Which size Soulmate are you referring to?


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I recently discovered that my magical lining is yellow.



Yellow!  I love that color.  I recall a photo you posted of an MM bag with yellow lining.  Do you have any other MM bags with yellow lining?


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Your bags will be gorgeous! I can't wait to see your blue metallic Minerva. It will be a stunner for sure!



Amazing choices...



soramillay said:


> I haven’t discovered what my magical lining is yet. I’ve had pink and marine... and in my final order, I have lilac, fuchsia, light blue, yellow and sage coming. Might be one of them!



I originally did not care about the lining..  now I love my colors..  I’m actually copying TenKrat with yellow on one of my  current final order.  



SEWDimples said:


> I appreciate it. I want to make one more order. I was going to pass, but I cannot.


. 
We are in Overtime.  

And I learned how to multi-respond!  Woohoo...


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Here are some photos. The handles bow out. They don’t look or feel aligned when holding the bag. The handles definitely don’t look like pictures on the website or even here. Marco says all the handles are made the same and to give it a few days. I will try to wear it for a few days and see if the handles change. I am really sad about this.
> 
> The bag is Platinum Pompeii. No sunshine here today. I had to take photos indoors.
> 
> View attachment 4306714
> View attachment 4306715
> View attachment 4306716
> View attachment 4306717


Mine is like that. I don't think it's an issue. It doesn't take away from it's beauty imo. Maybe give it a few days?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I recently discovered that my magical lining is yellow.


I wish had been able to see the yellow irl. How many colors did you try? 

My favorite lining is apple green. It makes me smile and brightens my day. My second favorite is marine. I tried a couple others, just to see. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I think Marco is still accepting orders. Because he knows we are all trying to get our orders placed. I am sure he will let us place our last final order.[emoji3]


It's not midnight everywhere yet. [emoji28]


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> I wish had been able to see the yellow irl. How many colors did you try?
> 
> My favorite lining is apple green. It makes me smile and brightens my day. My second favorite is marine. I tried a couple others, just to see. [emoji4]



I love Apple Green lining, too.


----------



## christinemliu

anabg said:


> I had the same issue with my Penelope messenger. I found the part but wanted spares. Marco sent me a couple with my last order. Is it gold hardware? I can always send you one.


THIS...THIS...is an example of exactly what I mean about this awesome community...how sweet is this response...Wow. You're a queen @anabg!


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Mine is like that. I don't think it's an issue. It doesn't take away from it's beauty imo. Maybe give it a few days?


Thanks! I am going to see if the "bow" will give more. I also hope the handle will curve better as I carry it. My handles do not look as nice as yours do on your Alexia or any others I have seen.


----------



## anabg

christinemliu said:


> THIS...THIS...is an example of exactly what I mean about this awesome community...how sweet is this response...Wow. You're a queen @anabg!



Thank you, you are too kind.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I haven’t discovered what my magical lining is yet. I’ve had pink and marine... and in my final order, I have lilac, fuchsia, light blue, yellow and sage coming. Might be one of them!



I’ve tried yellow, dark blue, sage, light fuchsia, burgundy, apply green, and marine. I think I pick them based on how well they’ll pair up with the leather, but I tend to lean toward sage, dark blue, and burgundy depends on color of the bag.


----------



## thedseer

anabg said:


> I had the same issue with my Penelope messenger. I found the part but wanted spares. Marco sent me a couple with my last order. Is it gold hardware? I can always send you one.


Thank you! That is so nice. It is silver hardware. Marco responded and said he would send spares.





Tankgirl said:


> Which size Soulmate are you referring to?


Full size! I assumed I would prefer midi (and my blue Africas one is a midi), but my full size in black Merinos has been such a workhorse.


----------



## Bagmedic

vink said:


> I’ve tried yellow, dark blue, sage, light fuchsia, burgundy, apply green, and marine. I think I pick them based on how well they’ll pair up with the leather, but I tend to lean toward sage, dark blue, and burgundy depends on color of the bag.


Wish there were a leopard or zebra print!  That could be fun!  I saw some of the Longchamp Mademoiselle bags had that lining and love it!


----------



## Bagmedic

carterazo said:


> It's not midnight everywhere yet. [emoji28]


I had to go out last night and was back online around 11:30 pm.  I saw your note and thought....she's right!  It is still Jan 15th somewhere!  I started looking at what else could I get and after spending time on Colette's blog the night before, like the Soulmate.  Online the style didn't speak to me but seeing the nabuk ones she had made me want one.  I looked at what leathers would work and still be available and was considering it in orange aquila matte.  Just as I was trying to look at the available merinos, my internet went down.  It sometimes does this around midnight but this was around 1:30 am.  I tried and tried to no avail....it must be down and they must be pushing some updates thru for something at Spectrum Cable.  I pulled out my phone to maybe email Marco from my phone but that wasn't working either even with not connecting to my wifi for some reason!  I said.....OK, God!  I get the message!  You know best! 

We all know Marco has to come back in some way so hoping I have other opportunities.  The voice of reason tells me to wait until I see the ones I've ordered as I haven't received my first order yet placed in October I think.  Not a problem but should wait.  I know you all have discriminating taste so know they will be awesome.  

So we sit and wait for Marco to find a way to come back to us!


----------



## Bagmedic

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks! I am going to see if the "bow" will give more. I also hope the handle will curve better as I carry it. My handles do not look as nice as yours do on your Alexia or any others I have seen.


I'm not sure the handles can go more inward because of how the middle is constructed and the leather.  I looked at an online photo in either the blog or Lookbook and I think they kind of stand up but a little more out and when you grab them that is what makes them come more inward.  But you can see the bag better than me and I don't have one.  I hope you enjoy it!  The leather and color is so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I had to go out last night and was back online around 11:30 pm.  I saw your note and thought....she's right!  It is still Jan 15th somewhere!  I started looking at what else could I get and after spending time on Colette's blog the night before, like the Soulmate.  Online the style didn't speak to me but seeing the nabuk ones she had made me want one.  I looked at what leathers would work and still be available and was considering it in orange aquila matte.  Just as I was trying to look at the available merinos, my internet went down.  It sometimes does this around midnight but this was around 1:30 am.  I tried and tried to no avail....it must be down and they must be pushing some updates thru for something at Spectrum Cable.  I pulled out my phone to maybe email Marco from my phone but that wasn't working either even with not connecting to my wifi for some reason!  I said.....OK, God!  I get the message!  You know best!
> 
> We all know Marco has to come back in some way so hoping I have other opportunities.  The voice of reason tells me to wait until I see the ones I've ordered as I haven't received my first order yet placed in October I think.  Not a problem but should wait.  I know you all have discriminating taste so know they will be awesome.
> 
> So we sit and wait for Marco to find a way to come back to us!


Oh no! [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28] 
Yup! I'd take it as a clear message too. Oh well. It's not like you didn't try. But man!  [emoji1]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I had to go out last night and was back online around 11:30 pm.  I saw your note and thought....she's right!  It is still Jan 15th somewhere!  I started looking at what else could I get and after spending time on Colette's blog the night before, like the Soulmate.  Online the style didn't speak to me but seeing the nabuk ones she had made me want one.  I looked at what leathers would work and still be available and was considering it in orange aquila matte.  Just as I was trying to look at the available merinos, my internet went down.  It sometimes does this around midnight but this was around 1:30 am.  I tried and tried to no avail....it must be down and they must be pushing some updates thru for something at Spectrum Cable.  I pulled out my phone to maybe email Marco from my phone but that wasn't working either even with not connecting to my wifi for some reason!  I said.....OK, God!  I get the message!  You know best!
> 
> We all know Marco has to come back in some way so hoping I have other opportunities.  The voice of reason tells me to wait until I see the ones I've ordered as I haven't received my first order yet placed in October I think.  Not a problem but should wait.  I know you all have discriminating taste so know they will be awesome.
> 
> So we sit and wait for Marco to find a way to come back to us!



So... The Voice off Reason wants you to wait.. or wants you to try harder and see if Marco will take your order??? Hmmm.. I could read the message either way.  Just saying...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tankgirl said:


> I love Apple Green lining, too.



Tank girl is this dark blue Verona?  I take this as a sign that i may need to add one more penny to my order....Lovely w green!


----------



## djfmn

Marco will accept orders through this weekend but definitely not next week. Sunday is the last day.


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> So... The Voice off Reason wants you to wait.. or wants you to try harder and see if Marco will take your order??? Hmmm.. I could read the message either way.  Just saying...


You little enabler you! ):  No, I'm going to wait.  I have enough expenses from moving and settling in and should really focus on that.  I have sooooo many handbags that they don't get used.  At the moment I don't know what is where so keep using the same one which isn't like me.  I had a hard time finding a leather I really wanted and it would have to be on the sale list and the orange aquila is somewhat similar to a few bags I already have.  It is OK!  We pray he comes back with more exciting things for us!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Marco will accept orders through this weekend but definitely not next week. Sunday is the last day.


And I was just patting myself on the back, for successfully resisting the urge to place another order. I really want that dark blue nappa. UGH!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

My bag shipped! 

Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> Marco will accept orders through this weekend but definitely not next week. Sunday is the last day.


So do you think the full sized Soulmate would work well in the orange aquila matte or the blue glitter nabuk???  Or I'd consider a merinos which others seem to like.  I thought I read someone likes the straps elongated like 2 or 3"?  It seems like a short drop especially if you may have on a winter coat.  How do people like the center zip section?  I'm usually not one for a center zip compartment but this bag is a bit big and slouchy so may not be a big deal.  I have several Coach Bandit bags with the bag insert inside and it doesn't bother me other than things fall under since it isn't attached but Marco's is attached at the sides/bottom.  Ugh....I think I will have to order!


----------



## Bagmedic

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


Has anyone had to pay duty tax?  Or is this not an issue?


----------



## pdxhb

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!



Customs is always a wildcard! I haven't had problems with the process other than one time when it just took awhile. Are you able to post a discreet sign to keep deliveries from being left unattended?



Bagmedic said:


> So do you think the full sized Soulmate would work well in the orange aquila matte or the blue glitter nabuk???  Or I'd consider a merinos which others seem to like.  I thought I read someone likes the straps elongated like 2 or 3"?  It seems like a short drop especially if you may have on a winter coat.  How do people like the center zip section?  I'm usually not one for a center zip compartment but this bag is a bit big and slouchy so may not be a big deal.  I have several Coach Bandit bags with the bag insert inside and it doesn't bother me other than things fall under since it isn't attached but Marco's is attached at the sides/bottom.  Ugh....I think I will have to order!


Everyone is different on the middle compartment question. I typically ask for none because it makes getting into the bag more difficult for me, but it does offer an extra security compartment. The strap drop is too short for me, and Marco is happy to extend the drop.
Leather, though - the real question! Depends on how you think you will wear it. For my climate, Merinos is a sure winner - super durable and also super soft and light. Glitter nabuk would be really beautiful, but you have to be OK with nabuk; it's only a fair weather leather for me as much as I love it. Aquila Matte is light and beautiful but will take on character, so you have to like that.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Has anyone had to pay duty tax?  Or is this not an issue?


If the total of the box is over the limit, yes.


----------



## Kylacove

If the value of your shipment is $799 or under you won't owe duties. If over I think you do. I sometimes ask for Marco to split orders for that reason.


----------



## thedseer

Bagmedic said:


> So do you think the full sized Soulmate would work well in the orange aquila matte or the blue glitter nabuk???  Or I'd consider a merinos which others seem to like.  I thought I read someone likes the straps elongated like 2 or 3"?  It seems like a short drop especially if you may have on a winter coat.  How do people like the center zip section?  I'm usually not one for a center zip compartment but this bag is a bit big and slouchy so may not be a big deal.  I have several Coach Bandit bags with the bag insert inside and it doesn't bother me other than things fall under since it isn't attached but Marco's is attached at the sides/bottom.  Ugh....I think I will have to order!


Haven't had the other leathers, but I love Merinos - soft and squishy yet durable. I prefer a couple of extra inches in the handles and I don't mind the center compartment.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


My last shipment took about 6 days to the East coast.


----------



## carterazo

I just got notice of shipment, too. How exciting! With the holiday coming up, I expect it to take a day longer. 
Now that I think of it, does the government shutdown impact customs??? [emoji848] [emoji46]


----------



## starkfan

lulu212121 said:


> Here are some photos. The handles bow out. They don’t look or feel aligned when holding the bag. The handles definitely don’t look like pictures on the website or even here. Marco says all the handles are made the same and to give it a few days. I will try to wear it for a few days and see if the handles change. I am really sad about this.
> 
> The bag is Platinum Pompeii. No sunshine here today. I had to take photos indoors.
> 
> View attachment 4306714
> View attachment 4306715
> View attachment 4306716
> View attachment 4306717





carterazo said:


> Mine is like that. I don't think it's an issue. It doesn't take away from it's beauty imo. Maybe give it a few days?





lulu212121 said:


> Thanks! I am going to see if the "bow" will give more. I also hope the handle will curve better as I carry it. My handles do not look as nice as yours do on your Alexia or any others I have seen.





Bagmedic said:


> I'm not sure the handles can go more inward because of how the middle is constructed and the leather.  I looked at an online photo in either the blog or Lookbook and I think they kind of stand up but a little more out and when you grab them that is what makes them come more inward.  But you can see the bag better than me and I don't have one.  I hope you enjoy it!  The leather and color is so pretty!



@lulu212121, I have a couple of Alexia Midis, both in vacchetta (dark green and river blue). My dark green doesn't really have that "bowing" issue, but the front handle of the river blue has that issue somewhat -- I've attached a pic that shows it from a "bird's eye" view. (My phone was maybe a foot and a half, or two feet, away from the bag?, and positioned directly over it.)


I'd say that the back handle on my river blue sits pretty flush with the back vertical wall of the bag (in particular when fully zipped), whilst the front handle does bow out somewhat, as shown in my pic. It's a little hard to tell from your top-view pics, but do both handles on your bag bow out that far? It seems like one of your handles might sit a little closer to flush with the vertical wall of the bag?

As can be seen from the top-view pics on MM's website, I think the front and back walls of the bag do bow out naturally somewhat when the bag is fully open (especially in more structured leathers), whilst the handles can look more flush when the bag is zipped up. This "bowing out" thing _might_ just be due to the design/construction of the bag, and maybe the materials used (the handle filler feels like a rubber tube?)... I'm not terribly sure.

I've previously posted some pics of both my dark green and river blue Alexia Midis in the reference thread, over here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rence-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/page-30 Even in the dark green, where I feel like the handles both sit very nicely and flush with the front and back walls of the bag, you can see that there's just some natural curvature from the side views too (so when I say "flush", it's not a very exact term either!).

But one thing for sure, though, both handles will definitely have to flex inwards when you grab them, because they will not come together "naturally" otherwise (and that definitely is part of the design, even when they both sit more flush with the vertical walls of the bag). Hopefully you'll see the effect lessen with some time and usage of your bag? I hope you'll enjoy it eventually!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> Tank girl is this dark blue Verona?  I take this as a sign that i may need to add one more penny to my order....Lovely w green!



No, it’s Navy Pebbled Leather with Apple Green lining.


----------



## starkfan

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you for understanding.  It’s the marine lining that creates magic for me.





tenKrat said:


> I recently discovered that my magical lining is yellow.





soramillay said:


> I haven’t discovered what my magical lining is yet. I’ve had pink and marine... and in my final order, I have lilac, fuchsia, light blue, yellow and sage coming. Might be one of them!


Hmm... Across bags and SLGs, so far I've had marine, lilac, red, apple green, purple, dark blue, fuchsia, yellow, and a mystery lining still to come, as well as dark grey and silver. Like vink, I mostly pick my linings based on what I think looks best with the leather (whilst usually aiming for a nice pop of colour or contrast), but I think the one that makes my heart sing the most is lilac! Red, marine, purple and apple green are all pretty magical to me too, but if one has to take the crown, it's probably lilac... Especially because it's still a very saturated lilac and not too pastel-y either.


----------



## Bagmedic

thedseer said:


> Haven't had the other leathers, but I love Merinos - soft and squishy yet durable. I prefer a couple of extra inches in the handles and I don't mind the center compartment.


I usually don't like them but on this size bag I may not.  I'll have to think on it.


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> Customs is always a wildcard! I haven't had problems with the process other than one time when it just took awhile. Are you able to post a discreet sign to keep deliveries from being left unattended?
> 
> 
> Everyone is different on the middle compartment question. I typically ask for none because it makes getting into the bag more difficult for me, but it does offer an extra security compartment. The strap drop is too short for me, and Marco is happy to extend the drop.
> Leather, though - the real question! Depends on how you think you will wear it. For my climate, Merinos is a sure winner - super durable and also super soft and light. Glitter nabuk would be really beautiful, but you have to be OK with nabuk; it's only a fair weather leather for me as much as I love it. Aquila Matte is light and beautiful but will take on character, so you have to like that.


I'm in a northern climate so I know suede/nabuk are delicate but I love them but they tend to sit idle more due to climate or even color transfer issues.  

Would anyone have a photo to share of their Soulmate with a view from the top looking in to see how that center compartment looks?  I may  not mind it on this bag because it is rather big and could help with organization rather than things falling to the bottom every which way.  I don't mind it in my Coach Bandits.


----------



## lulu212121

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


Mine took about a week from when I received the email. Much faster than I thought. My last order took over a month. Someone will have to sign for it. No customs hold up this time.


----------



## eleanors36

Bagmedic said:


> You little enabler you! ):  No, I'm going to wait.  I have enough expenses from moving and settling in and should really focus on that.  I have sooooo many handbags that they don't get used.  At the moment I don't know what is where so keep using the same one which isn't like me.  I had a hard time finding a leather I really wanted and it would have to be on the sale list and the orange aquila is somewhat similar to a few bags I already have.  It is OK!  We pray he comes back with more exciting things for us!


I know what you mean!  I'd love to order another bag from him, but we are moving in a few months, and I really need to focus on that.


----------



## lulu212121

starkfan said:


> @lulu212121, I have a couple of Alexia Midis, both in vacchetta (dark green and river blue). My dark green doesn't really have that "bowing" issue, but the front handle of the river blue has that issue somewhat -- I've attached a pic that shows it from a "bird's eye" view. (My phone was maybe a foot and a half, or two feet, away from the bag?, and positioned directly over it.)
> View attachment 4307218
> 
> I'd say that the back handle on my river blue sits pretty flush with the back vertical wall of the bag (in particular when fully zipped), whilst the front handle does bow out somewhat, as shown in my pic. It's a little hard to tell from your top-view pics, but do both handles on your bag bow out that far? It seems like one of your handles might sit a little closer to flush with the vertical wall of the bag?
> 
> As can be seen from the top-view pics on MM's website, I think the front and back walls of the bag do bow out naturally somewhat when the bag is fully open (especially in more structured leathers), whilst the handles can look more flush when the bag is zipped up. This "bowing out" thing _might_ just be due to the design/construction of the bag, and maybe the materials used (the handle filler feels like a rubber tube?)... I'm not terribly sure.
> 
> I've previously posted some pics of both my dark green and river blue Alexia Midis in the reference thread, over here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rence-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/page-30 Even in the dark green, where I feel like the handles both sit very nicely and flush with the front and back walls of the bag, you can see that there's just some natural curvature from the side views too (so when I say "flush", it's not a very exact term either!).
> 
> But one thing for sure, though, both handles will definitely have to flex inwards when you grab them, because they will not come together "naturally" otherwise (and that definitely is part of the design, even when they both sit more flush with the vertical walls of the bag). Hopefully you'll see the effect lessen with some time and usage of your bag? I hope you'll enjoy it eventually!


Thanks for taking the time to write all that! I noticed the bowing before I unzipped the bag. The handles don't have that beautiful curve that I have seen on many others. I trust Marco is right and the handles will curve more as the bag is carried. The bowing doesn't bother me as much as the lack of curve on the handles. Because of the handles, I just don't think it looks as nice when using the shoulder strap. I am using the bag without the strap for a few days to "mold" my handles.

I love the bag and I think the style is unique! The color is fabulous!


----------



## Bagmedic

lulu212121 said:


> Mine took about a week from when I received the email. Much faster than I thought. My last order took over a month. Someone will have to sign for it. No customs hold up this time.


Has anyone ever been charged tax?  I can't remember the total of my first order but know the second order is over $799.


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> I'm in a northern climate so I know suede/nabuk are delicate but I love them but they tend to sit idle more due to climate or even color transfer issues.
> 
> Would anyone have a photo to share of their Soulmate with a view from the top looking in to see how that center compartment looks?  I may  not mind it on this bag because it is rather big and could help with organization rather than things falling to the bottom every which way.  I don't mind it in my Coach Bandits.


I hope these two photos help! I go both ways: on the one hand, I do  like the center compartment because my stuff can be very organized and with the Soulmate, it is quick access to whatever you have in there...on the other, sometimes I am confused because I might mix up where the "Massaccesi" is while wearing the bag and I forget which side had which side compartment if that makes sense (one side has a side zipper and D ring, the other has 2 slip pockets), so I end up having to unsnap both sides. I have thought about if I ordered another one, this would be alleviated by adding an exterior pocket so I wouldn't get confused...

Overall though, I think I like having the center! The Demetra doesn't have a center compartment...


----------



## christinemliu

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to write all that! I noticed the bowing before I unzipped the bag. The handles don't have that beautiful curve that I have seen on many others. I trust Marco is right and the handles will curve more as the bag is carried. The bowing doesn't bother me as much as the lack of curve on the handles. Because of the handles, I just don't think it looks as nice when using the shoulder strap. I am using the bag without the strap for a few days to "mold" my handles.
> 
> I love the bag and I think the style is unique! The color is fabulous![emoji813]


I have no experience with this style or leather, definitely no expert here, but I just thought to add that maybe it could be from being cooped up with all its stuffing in a box for awhile and like you are already doing, just needs some molding while being free haha...I was thinking you could hang the handles on a round doorknob overnight with some stuff inside the bag to weigh it down a little bit..I actually did that while training a couple of my Coach bags' sides to doggy-ear down...
Just a random suggestion!


----------



## Bagmedic

christinemliu said:


> I hope these two photos help! I go both ways: on the one hand, I do  like the center compartment because my stuff can be very organized and with the Soulmate, it is quick access to whatever you have in there...on the other, sometimes I am confused because I might mix up where the "Massaccesi" is while wearing the bag and I forget which side had which side compartment if that makes sense (one side has a side zipper and D ring, the other has 2 slip pockets), so I end up having to unsnap both sides. I have thought about if I ordered another one, this would be alleviated by adding an exterior pocket so I wouldn't get confused...
> 
> Overall though, I think I like having the center! The Demetra doesn't have a center compartment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307280
> View attachment 4307281


Thank you for the photos! I was imagining the center zip to be more inside and not attached/connected to the overall magnetic closure.  Hmmm....I'd have to think about how I'd like that now...Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

christinemliu said:


> I hope these two photos help! I go both ways: on the one hand, I do  like the center compartment because my stuff can be very organized and with the Soulmate, it is quick access to whatever you have in there...on the other, sometimes I am confused because I might mix up where the "Massaccesi" is while wearing the bag and I forget which side had which side compartment if that makes sense (one side has a side zipper and D ring, the other has 2 slip pockets), so I end up having to unsnap both sides. I have thought about if I ordered another one, this would be alleviated by adding an exterior pocket so I wouldn't get confused...
> 
> Overall though, I think I like having the center! The Demetra doesn't have a center compartment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307280
> View attachment 4307281


May I ask what leather and color this is?


----------



## coach943

Bagmedic said:


> So do you think the full sized Soulmate would work well in the orange aquila matte or the blue glitter nabuk???  Or I'd consider a merinos which others seem to like.  I thought I read someone likes the straps elongated like 2 or 3"?  It seems like a short drop especially if you may have on a winter coat.  How do people like the center zip section?  I'm usually not one for a center zip compartment but this bag is a bit big and slouchy so may not be a big deal.  I have several Coach Bandit bags with the bag insert inside and it doesn't bother me other than things fall under since it isn't attached but Marco's is attached at the sides/bottom.  Ugh....I think I will have to order!


If you wear a winter coat, I'd get the straps elongated. I need them longer to wear comfortably over a coat. I have a Soulmate Midi with the center compartment and one without. I prefer no center compartment. I feel like the compartment takes up lots of room. (But I generally don't like compartments, however.)


----------



## coach943

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


I'm in North Carolina. My last order took about three weeks. It was stuck in customs for a very long time. It was in December, so the holiday rush may also have been a factor. It was delivered by USPS. I was able to track via Informed Delivery on the USPS website.


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> May I ask what leather and color this is?


It's dark chocolate merinos, light gunmetal hardware, with brown nappa straps, and dark blue lining. The color of the leather is closer to the pic where one side is unbuttoned; it's a deep, dark brown. One of my favorites of all time...


----------



## Bagmedic

coach943 said:


> If you wear a winter coat, I'd get the straps elongated. I need them longer to wear comfortably over a coat. I have a Soulmate Midi with the center compartment and one without. I prefer no center compartment. I feel like the compartment takes up lots of room. (But I generally don't like compartments, however.)


I don't tend to wear shoulder bags with winter coats and mostly hand carry with maybe a long xbody strap to sling over my shoulder when needed.  I'd probably go w/o the center compartment because they tend to drive me crazy and sometimes you put things in the middle and lose the room on the outsides so find them inefficient in most bags I've had them in.  I now avoid them like any Coach Mercer.  How long did you elongate?  I think a 10" drop is good so like 2"?  I think the site says the handles have an 8" drop which is short IMO.


----------



## mleleigh

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!





coach943 said:


> I'm in North Carolina. My last order took about three weeks. It was stuck in customs for a very long time. It was in December, so the holiday rush may also have been a factor. It was delivered by USPS. I was able to track via Informed Delivery on the USPS website.



I’m also in NC. My order shipped on January 3rd and I received it on January 8th. It was super quick.


----------



## coach943

Bagmedic said:


> I don't tend to wear shoulder bags with winter coats and mostly hand carry with maybe a long xbody strap to sling over my shoulder when needed.  I'd probably go w/o the center compartment because they tend to drive me crazy and sometimes you put things in the middle and lose the room on the outsides so find them inefficient in most bags I've had them in.  I now avoid them like any Coach Mercer.  How long did you elongate?  I think a 10" drop is good so like 2"?  I think the site says the handles have an 8" drop which is short IMO.


I did two inches longer for my Soulmate Midi. I have one that I bought on the BST that didn't have the longer handles. It is too short for me, so I ordered a set 2 inches longer for it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@ajamy

Do you have a Selene midi, Soulmate midi or Muse midi? I’m considering a Victoria midi instead of a Victoria to save a few bucks on a special leather order. I know the size is similar to a Selene Midi, but I’m still wondering how the Victoria midi looks next to these bags with the wings out and wings in.

I’d love to see a comparison pic if you’re able.


----------



## Coastal jewel

coach943 said:


> If you wear a winter coat, I'd get the straps elongated. I need them longer to wear comfortably over a coat. I have a Soulmate Midi with the center compartment and one without. I prefer no center compartment. I feel like the compartment takes up lots of room. (But I generally don't like compartments, however.)





coach943 said:


> I did two inches longer for my Soulmate Midi. I have one that I bought on the BST that didn't have the longer handles. It is too short for me, so I ordered a set 2 inches longer for it.



When I ordered my first ever bag from MM it was a soulmate midi.  At that time, it was suggested to lengthen the straps two inches.  I did so.  No regrets!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> @ajamy
> 
> Do you have a Selene midi, Soulmate midi or Muse midi? I’m considering a Victoria midi instead of a Victoria to save a few bucks on a special leather order. I know the size is similar to a Selene Midi, but I’m still wondering how the Victoria midi looks next to these bags with the wings out and wings in.
> 
> I’d love to see a comparison pic if you’re able.



What leather??


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> What leather??


If I buy it will be the Dark blue nappa.


----------



## lulu212121

Bagmedic said:


> Has anyone ever been charged tax?  I can't remember the total of my first order but know the second order is over $799.


I was not charges any tax or customs fee. My orders have always been under the limit. It would be cost beneficial to have the order split into 2 if over the amount. My order was delivered by USPS, but I did not receive any shipping info from USPS.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I have no experience with this style or leather, definitely no expert here, but I just thought to add that maybe it could be from being cooped up with all its stuffing in a box for awhile and like you are already doing, just needs some molding while being free haha...I was thinking you could hang the handles on a round doorknob overnight with some stuff inside the bag to weigh it down a little bit..I actually did that while training a couple of my Coach bags' sides to doggy-ear down...
> Just a random suggestion!


Thanks! I tried the door knob, but it was not deep enough for both handles. I am using something similar, though. I have to be careful to not crease them.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Yellow!  I love that color.  I recall a photo you posted of an MM bag with yellow lining.  Do you have any other MM bags with yellow lining?


Yes, my platinum diamond Theia Midi of which you saw a photo.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MooMooVT said:


> My bag shipped!
> 
> Anyone have a ballpark of how long it takes to ship to the East Coast? I though I'd read some folks had issues with their packages getting held up in customs. Was this an older issue or does this still happen at times? Just trying to get a ballpark of timing - we'll be out of town for a bit coming up. TIA!


Mine took a week as well! It was my first MM and I was sleepless all week worrying over whether or not I'd like my customizations!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I wish had been able to see the yellow irl. How many colors did you try?


1. Yellow
2. Cappuccino
3. Red
4. Marine
5. Lilac (in a pending order)
6. Burgundy
7. Apple green
8. Sage green


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I hope these two photos help! I go both ways: on the one hand, I do  like the center compartment because my stuff can be very organized and with the Soulmate, it is quick access to whatever you have in there...on the other, sometimes I am confused because I might mix up where the "Massaccesi" is while wearing the bag and I forget which side had which side compartment if that makes sense (one side has a side zipper and D ring, the other has 2 slip pockets), so I end up having to unsnap both sides. I have thought about if I ordered another one, this would be alleviated by adding an exterior pocket so I wouldn't get confused...
> 
> Overall though, I think I like having the center! The Demetra doesn't have a center compartment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4307280
> View attachment 4307281


I have to say the middle compartment drove me batty for just this reason...it got confusing.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> It isn't necessarily my favorite style (even though I have 3), but the Tulipano is such a uniquely customizable MM design. By changing out shells and inner bags one can create many different looks. The inner bag can even serve as a stand alone bag when I asked for an external pocket.


I love the LIttle Tulipano one of my favorite I have four of them. I say that about all my MM bags. I just love his bags and his leathers and his quality and especially the price point. It just can't be beat.


----------



## djfmn

I placed my final final order a midi Juliet in pewter metallic with pink lining and light Gunmetal HW. But I am thinking about a Penelope Messenger.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> I have to say the middle compartment drove me batty for just this reason...it got confusing.



Lol... I absolutely loved the middle.  I can put my wallet in there securely then decide on what goes on each side... that’s what I love about MM ... if you don’t like it you can remove it!


----------



## Flowergeek

djfmn said:


> Marco will accept orders through this weekend but definitely not next week. Sunday is the last day.



Yikes! I thought I had safely passed the window of opportunity. I’ve really been wanting both an Aura and a Valerie. But my money tree can’t do both so I decided not to decide. Soooo...which style would you choose? I have a zhoe and a midi Muse. I’ve been using the Zhoe more given the size has really suited my lifestyle lately


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Flowergeek said:


> Yikes! I thought I had safely passed the window of opportunity. I’ve really been wanting both an Aura and a Valerie. But my money tree can’t do both so I decided not to decide. Soooo...which style would you choose? I have a zhoe and a midi Muse. I’ve been using the Zhoe more given the size has really suited my lifestyle lately


Aura because it’s easier to get in and out of, more versatile( think it goes more easily between a casual event and something a little more dressy with the right leather) and I’m not really a fan of the school bag satchel look for myself. Valerie is really cute though!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Lol... I absolutely loved the middle.  I can put my wallet in there securely then decide on what goes on each side... that’s what I love about MM ... if you don’t like it you can remove it!


 I wanted to love that bag and I really tried, but, alas, it just did not work for me.  So I got another one without the middle and it still did not work for me.  You just never know until you try.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Lol... I absolutely loved the middle.  I can put my wallet in there securely then decide on what goes on each side... that’s what I love about MM ... if you don’t like it you can remove it!


I also love the middle compartment with a zipper. I like it keeps my wallet secure and I can put stuff for easy access on either side of the secure stuff. But as you all know you can always change the bag to suit your needs.


----------



## carterazo

Flowergeek said:


> Yikes! I thought I had safely passed the window of opportunity. I’ve really been wanting both an Aura and a Valerie. But my money tree can’t do both so I decided not to decide. Soooo...which style would you choose? I have a zhoe and a midi Muse. I’ve been using the Zhoe more given the size has really suited my lifestyle lately



It sounds like the Aura may be more useful to you.  At he same time, I remember others saying that the Zhoe fits more than the Aura.  (I don't recall if the person was referring to regular Zhoe or Zhoe legend, though.)   Maybe a regular Valerie will fit your needs better than the Aura?  Hard choice, and I'm no help.


----------



## djfmn

Flowergeek said:


> Yikes! I thought I had safely passed the window of opportunity. I’ve really been wanting both an Aura and a Valerie. But my money tree can’t do both so I decided not to decide. Soooo...which style would you choose? I have a zhoe and a midi Muse. I’ve been using the Zhoe more given the size has really suited my lifestyle lately


I do not have a Valerie as the satchel style is not my thing at all. I do have 2 Auras which I absolutely love. I find the Aura versatile and goes from casual to dressy has very easy access and I love the front closure adds some real flair and style to the Aura. My vote of course is for Aura.


----------



## soramillay

Flowergeek said:


> Yikes! I thought I had safely passed the window of opportunity. I’ve really been wanting both an Aura and a Valerie. But my money tree can’t do both so I decided not to decide. Soooo...which style would you choose? I have a zhoe and a midi Muse. I’ve been using the Zhoe more given the size has really suited my lifestyle lately



What leather? If you’re going for something classy with nappa or lamb, then Aura. If it’s anything bright or metallic, then Valerie. Valerie suits that kind of spunky style.


----------



## Flowergeek

Devyn Danielle said:


> Aura because it’s easier to get in and out of, more versatile( think it goes more easily between a casual event and something a little more dressy with the right leather) and I’m not really a fan of the school bag satchel look for myself. Valerie is really cute though!





carterazo said:


> It sounds like the Aura may be more useful to you.  At he same time, I remember others saying that the Zhoe fits more than the Aura.  (I don't recall if the person was referring to regular Zhoe or Zhoe legend, though.)   Maybe a regular Valerie will fit your needs better than the Aura?  Hard choice, and I'm no help.





djfmn said:


> I do not have a Valerie as the satchel style is not my thing at all. I do have 2 Auras which I absolutely love. I find the Aura versatile and goes from casual to dressy has very easy access and I love the front closure adds some real flair and style to the Aura. My vote of course is for Aura.





soramillay said:


> What leather? If you’re going for something classy with nappa or lamb, then Aura. If it’s anything bright or metallic, then Valerie. Valerie suits that kind of spunky style.



Yes, these are some really great considerations- accessibility and leather. Aura is likely the better choice for me. I have been wanting a green bag for so long or Vacchetta, just not sure I like the green Vacchetta...sigh. 

I did find in one of the reference threads where someone mentioned Zhoe holding more than Aura. Definitely something I need to go back and read up more on. Ok so I’ve made some progress at least..thanks ladies!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Flowergeek said:


> Yes, these are some really great considerations- accessibility and leather. Aura is likely the better choice for me. I have been wanting a green bag for so long or Vacchetta, just not sure I like the green Vacchetta...sigh.
> 
> I did find in one of the reference threads where someone mentioned Zhoe holding more than Aura. Definitely something I need to go back and read up more on. Ok so I’ve made some progress at least..thanks ladies!



Good progress... you haven’t added any additional styles... trust me.  That’s progress!


----------



## vink

Bagmedic said:


> I had to go out last night and was back online around 11:30 pm.  I saw your note and thought....she's right!  It is still Jan 15th somewhere!  I started looking at what else could I get and after spending time on Colette's blog the night before, like the Soulmate.  Online the style didn't speak to me but seeing the nabuk ones she had made me want one.  I looked at what leathers would work and still be available and was considering it in orange aquila matte.  Just as I was trying to look at the available merinos, my internet went down.  It sometimes does this around midnight but this was around 1:30 am.  I tried and tried to no avail....it must be down and they must be pushing some updates thru for something at Spectrum Cable.  I pulled out my phone to maybe email Marco from my phone but that wasn't working either even with not connecting to my wifi for some reason!  I said.....OK, God!  I get the message!  You know best!
> 
> We all know Marco has to come back in some way so hoping I have other opportunities.  The voice of reason tells me to wait until I see the ones I've ordered as I haven't received my first order yet placed in October I think.  Not a problem but should wait.  I know you all have discriminating taste so know they will be awesome.
> 
> So we sit and wait for Marco to find a way to come back to us!



You tried your best! [emoji4]


----------



## orchidmyst

Flowergeek said:


> Yes, these are some really great considerations- accessibility and leather. Aura is likely the better choice for me. I have been wanting a green bag for so long or Vacchetta, just not sure I like the green Vacchetta...sigh.
> 
> I did find in one of the reference threads where someone mentioned Zhoe holding more than Aura. Definitely something I need to go back and read up more on. Ok so I’ve made some progress at least..thanks ladies!



Zhoe definitely holds more than the Aura. You can fit an ipad in the Zhoe while the ipad does not fit in the Aura.
I think the Zhoe is more versatile because you can order a short strap and by removing the straps, it becomes a clutch, whereas the Aura has fixed buckle hooks on the side.
Since you have the Zhoe already and it works for you, why not order the same style in a different leather?


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> @ajamy
> 
> Do you have a Selene midi, Soulmate midi or Muse midi? I’m considering a Victoria midi instead of a Victoria to save a few bucks on a special leather order. I know the size is similar to a Selene Midi, but I’m still wondering how the Victoria midi looks next to these bags with the wings out and wings in.
> 
> I’d love to see a comparison pic if you’re able.


Only the muse midi.  I was always considering a Selene (love the handles) but somehow not sure if the cinch strap would work for me.  I’ll try and do some pictures these evening, however can say  that the muse midi feels bigger and roomier than the Victoria.


----------



## Bagmedic

orchidmyst said:


> Zhoe definitely holds more than the Aura. You can fit an ipad in the Zhoe while the ipad does not fit in the Aura.
> I think the Zhoe is more versatile because you can order a short strap and by removing the straps, it becomes a clutch, whereas the Aura has fixed buckle hooks on the side.
> Since you have the Zhoe already and it works for you, why not order the same style in a different leather?


Marco is going to modify my Aura but I'm not exactly sure how.  I want a shorter shoulder strap along with the crossbody strap and to have them on the bag at the same time like the Mademoiselle bag by Longchamp.  He said he can do that.  My guess is he will use the same attachment method as the Zhoe.  So there are options.  I think it cost me $40 Euros to do that.


----------



## Flowergeek

Bagmedic said:


> Marco is going to modify my Aura but I'm not exactly sure how.  I want a shorter shoulder strap along with the crossbody strap and to have them on the bag at the same time like the Mademoiselle bag by Longchamp.  He said he can do that.  My guess is he will use the same attachment method as the Zhoe.  So there are options.  I think it cost me $40 Euros to do that.



Yes, I read your post about the strap modification- which sounds lovely! I love being able to dress up a purse with a strap . The buckle strap on Aura has held me back before from purchasing this style. 

Thinking I’d ask for the strap modification and add a back pocket to the outside. This should alleviate space constraints by holding my large phone. 

Another Zhoe in a bright color is on my radar, but I feel like I might be able to score one on BST or eBay. Hint hint to anyone considering rehoming theirs [emoji5]


----------



## Bagmedic

Flowergeek said:


> Yes, I read your post about the strap modification- which sounds lovely! I love being able to dress up a purse with a strap . The buckle strap on Aura has held me back before from purchasing this style.
> 
> Thinking I’d ask for the strap modification and add a back pocket to the outside. This should alleviate space constraints by holding my large phone.
> 
> Another Zhoe in a bright color is on my radar, but I feel like I might be able to score one on BST or eBay. Hint hint to anyone considering rehoming theirs [emoji5]


I also added the outside back pocket more for convenience but I don't have to use it especially if it may stretch out.


----------



## ajamy

More pics as promised.  I included the Aura as there is a comparison shot of aura and midi Selene on Colette’s blog.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4313208
> View attachment 4313209
> View attachment 4313210
> 
> 
> More pics as promised.  I included the Aura as there is a comparison shot of aura and midi Selene on Colette’s blog.


Thank you so much!


----------



## tenKrat

This arrived yesterday. 

Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.  

I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)

Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday. [emoji813]
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


This is super regal!! @tenKrat, your first colorblock was a success, fit for royalty !


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


This is lovely.  Understated and classy to the max!!!!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday. [emoji813]
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


She's lovely, tenKrat! And that yellow lining looks so yummy!  I regret never giving it a try.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


How could I not love it? It is almost a mirror image of my pewter diamond /platinum Grande Aura.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Kylacove said:


> How could I not love it? It is almost a mirror image of my pewter diamond /platinum Grande Aura.



OMG!  Classic, classy, and DDG!  Yep, yellow is your lining color, and it’s tailor-made for this leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

STOP. You all are killing me... the  zhoe legend colorblock TDF. And the  lovely earth tones of the Victoria, aura, and Midi Muse.

Completing “final” order of an little Athena  in Platinum Glitter Pompei with mods that will make it similar to the Angelica Messenger.  YES. Yellow Lining! 
Imitation is the greatest form of flattery.  

Thanks TenKrat for the wonderful idea.  You ladies are special.. I’ve made friends and have had trades and re-homes around the world!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> STOP. You all are killing me... the  zhoe legend colorblock TDF. And the  lovely earth tones of the Victoria, aura, and Midi Muse.
> 
> Completing “final” order of an little Athena  in Platinum Glitter Pompei with mods that will make it similar to the Angelica Messenger.  YES. Yellow Lining!
> Imitation is the greatest form of flattery.
> 
> Thanks TenKrat for the wonderful idea.  You ladies are special.. I’ve made friends and have had trades and re-homes around the world!


What mods for Athena? Considering it for my final order. Are you getting rid of the short handles? Hmmm, I’m kinda liking that idea!


----------



## msd_bags

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4313208
> View attachment 4313209
> View attachment 4313210
> 
> 
> More pics as promised.  I included the Aura as there is a comparison shot of aura and midi Selene on Colette’s blog.


Thanks!  Can't wait to receive mine! Haha, that will likely be in April or May.


tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


Zhoe Legend is one other MM style that I consider to be his signature style.  Love yours!


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> STOP. You all are killing me... the  zhoe legend colorblock TDF. And the  lovely earth tones of the Victoria, aura, and Midi Muse.
> 
> Completing “final” order of an little Athena  in Platinum Glitter Pompei with mods that will make it similar to the Angelica Messenger.  YES. Yellow Lining!
> Imitation is the greatest form of flattery.
> 
> Thanks TenKrat for the wonderful idea.  You ladies are special.. I’ve made friends and have had trades and re-homes around the world!



And I’ve got my own Zhoe Legend in my favorite color combination: black leather (in this case, Vachetta) with MARINE lining, thanks to you, Coastal Jewel!


----------



## Bagmedic

This is a photo from Colette's blog.  Anyone know what leather this would be on a Soulmate she posted?  I want to say black pebbled or a dark navy pebbled but I noticed she liked the dark blue Africa a lot and this could also be that I think.  Very pretty whatever it is!


----------



## msd_bags

Bagmedic said:


> This is a photo from Colette's blog.  Anyone know what leather this would be on a Soulmate she posted?  I want to say black pebbled or a dark navy pebbled but I noticed she liked the dark blue Africa a lot and this could also be that I think.  Very pretty whatever it is!
> View attachment 4313665


It's the dark blue Africa.


----------



## Tankgirl

msd_bags said:


> It's the dark blue Africa.



That’s what it looks like to me.


----------



## Bagmedic

msd_bags said:


> It's the dark blue Africa.


If my metallic blue bag I just ordered is even close to this, I'm going to love it!


----------



## Kylacove

I wish the Africa leathers were still available. Or maybe I don't,  lol. It's hard enough to stop as it is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> What mods for Athena? Considering it for my final order. Are you getting rid of the short handles? Hmmm, I’m kinda liking that idea!



Little Athena.  Remove handles and change messenger hardware to Arianna.  I will will messenger strap and Add separate Minerva strap for shoulder carry.  Marco approves these changes and they are similar to the Angelica messenger.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Tankgirl said:


> And I’ve got my own Zhoe Legend in my favorite color combination: black leather (in this case, Vachetta) with MARINE lining, thanks to you, Coastal Jewel!



And I just realized this was you!  So glad she’s in good hands..


----------



## Bagmedic

Anyone have anything in the mauve aquila matte?  I see one photo uploaded on the website but it looks washed out.  I'm wondering how this would look for a Soulmate?  I ordered it in a Penelope but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Bagmedic

How do you think Tuscania would work on a Soulmate?  Maybe best suited for a Calista?


----------



## Bagmedic

How does the Little Tulipano work?  Are you getting the outer shell and the inside bag for $215 euros if you don't want lining and paint?  I'm guessing you get the lining but not sure what is painted, honestly.

I've ordered a Calista, a few SLGs, a Minerva Midi and an Aura.  I was thinking of adding a Soulmate (wouldn't we all!) but may get something more structured/satchel looking.  I need to compare sizes to some bags I already have to get a feel if they will work for me or not but curious about the Little Tulipano as it is a shape and bag that you don't see out of every maker.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> How does the Little Tulipano work?  Are you getting the outer shell and the inside bag for $215 euros if you don't want lining and paint?  I'm guessing you get the lining but not sure what is painted, honestly.
> 
> I've ordered a Calista, a few SLGs, a Minerva Midi and an Aura.  I was thinking of adding a Soulmate (wouldn't we all!) but may get something more structured/satchel looking.  I need to compare sizes to some bags I already have to get a feel if they will work for me or not but curious about the Little Tulipano as it is a shape and bag that you don't see out of every maker.



Bag medic..  Djfmm and a couple others have several little  tupilanos.  You get both unlined and without edge painting for $215.  They are fun because you can go solid or mix and match..  I have an inner black little tupilano which I opted to have lined w edge painting, and I was gifted an outer in sugar cane.  I’m trying to figure out “one more shell”   They are versatile..  hopefully the others will pipe in..


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> How do you think Tuscania would work on a Soulmate?  Maybe best suited for a Calista?


Tuscania works well on the slouchier styles like Calista, Soulmate, Juliet; though I think it also is fine on the structured styles...the pics of the Tuscania Penelopes have looked so good, I have one in the order coming my way...


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Athena.  Remove handles and change messenger hardware to Arianna.  I will will messenger strap and Add separate Minerva strap for shoulder carry.  Marco approves these changes and they are similar to the Angelica messenger.


I think this is going to be fantastic!


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> How does the Little Tulipano work?  Are you getting the outer shell and the inside bag for $215 euros if you don't want lining and paint?  I'm guessing you get the lining but not sure what is painted, honestly.
> 
> I've ordered a Calista, a few SLGs, a Minerva Midi and an Aura.  I was thinking of adding a Soulmate (wouldn't we all!) but may get something more structured/satchel looking.  I need to compare sizes to some bags I already have to get a feel if they will work for me or not but curious about the Little Tulipano as it is a shape and bag that you don't see out of every maker.


This post on the regular Tulipano when it was first released might help understand it a bit more: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/04/tulipano-glorious-tulipano-lovely.html?m=1

I have an unlined, unpainted (it's the leather edges that are painted) all one color vacchetta Little Tulipano...I don't mind "raw interior"...it's a cute, functional bag for me, and I do love the aesthetic of it as well. The exterior shell gives it two slim side compartments but just be aware tiny items could fall underneath the inner bag because the inner is attached by snaps on the sides. It's so cool too that you could just wear the inside.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Anyone have anything in the mauve aquila matte?  I see one photo uploaded on the website but it looks washed out.  I'm wondering how this would look for a Soulmate?  I ordered it in a Penelope but it hasn't arrived yet.


Yes!
It's a subdued color, for sure. Here are a few photos - I kept trying to capture the color. You can see that it changes character depending on the light quality. The first photo with the Calista in Mud Verona and a couple other items - metallic blue wallet and a grey and white Tracy Tanner pouch - is really the most accurate to the real feel of the color IMO.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


that is gorgeous, love the platinum and silver together.


----------



## ajamy

Bagmedic said:


> Marco is going to modify my Aura but I'm not exactly sure how.  I want a shorter shoulder strap along with the crossbody strap and to have them on the bag at the same time like the Mademoiselle bag by Longchamp.  He said he can do that.  My guess is he will use the same attachment method as the Zhoe.  So there are options.  I think it cost me $40 Euros to do that.


If you want to wear the Aura cross body, then you might need to ask for a longer strap - my "standard" Aura is perfect to wear as a shoulder bag, (with the bag just at hand level), but it would sit too high if I wore it cross-body, and I am not tall - just 5' 2 and short bodied!


----------



## Bagmedic

ajamy said:


> If you want to wear the Aura cross body, then you might need to ask for a longer strap - my "standard" Aura is perfect to wear as a shoulder bag, (with the bag just at hand level), but it would sit too high if I wore it cross-body, and I am not tall - just 5' 2 and short bodied!


I'm pretty sure I requested that based on feedback and seeing tenKrat's youtube review.  Thanks for advising.  Hard to find any suggested refinements when they get back deep in the thread so it is appreciated!


----------



## Bagmedic

I'm considering changing my Aura from the brownrose nappa to something else and getting the brownrose in the Muse.  Have you seen these photos from the blog?  It looks fab in this large silhouette!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I'm considering changing my Aura from the brownrose nappa to something else and getting the brownrose in the Muse.  Have you seen these photos from the blog?  It looks fab in this large silhouette!
> View attachment 4314082
> View attachment 4314083
> View attachment 4314084
> View attachment 4314085


Wow this is stunning. I love the leather on this muse.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> This arrived yesterday.
> 
> Zhoe Legend in colorblock platinum glitter Pompei + silver glitter Pompei, light gunmetal HW, and yellow lining.  I requested a short shoulder strap, which is a short piece of leather that is attached to the buckles on either end of the longer messenger strap that comes in three pieces. You take the longer leather piece in the middle out and replace it with the short piece to make the shorter shoulder strap.  I can post pics later to better show what I’m talking about.
> 
> I’m very pleased with how this bag turned out. My first colorblock bag. I kept it simple. The silver is just what you see. (The back is platinum.)
> 
> Other modifications: a top zipper closure on the central compartment and a wider messenger strap.
> View attachment 4313266
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313268


Beautiful!  I really love the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## tastangan

Has anyone had issue with the finish wearing off on their light gunmetal or dark gunmetal bags?


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> OMG!  Classic, classy, and DDG!  Yep, yellow is your lining color, and it’s tailor-made for this leather.


What does DDG mean?


----------



## pdxhb

tastangan said:


> Has anyone had issue with the finish wearing off on their light gunmetal or dark gunmetal bags?


I have not had any issues with the gunmetal hardware. I did have some plating loss on one bag with silver hardware but it was one I wore a LOT.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I'm considering changing my Aura from the brownrose nappa to something else and getting the brownrose in the Muse.  Have you seen these photos from the blog?  It looks fab in this large silhouette!
> View attachment 4314082
> View attachment 4314083
> View attachment 4314084
> View attachment 4314085


@Bagmedic I have 4 Little Tulipanos. The first one I got was the amethyst pompei and I did not get painted edges. I personally do not like the unfinished edges. I eventually asked Marco to sell me some edge paint which he graciously did. That was the last time I ordered a Little Tulipano without edge paint. I do not mind the unlined interior but I ordered all my other Little Tulipanos with edge paint. I absolutely love the style it is so practical. I love the pockets between the inner and outer bag. I put my phone in there and various other items. I have the amethyst one, another in sugar cane pompei and one in platinum and pewter diamond leather the only 2 color one. I prefer them in a single color although I love love love the diamond leather one. I bought a river vachetta inner Little Tulipano on ebay and Marco is making me an outer Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta. I will take some photos of the 3 that I have as I am still waiting for the the outer bag from Marco


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tastangan said:


> Has anyone had issue with the finish wearing off on their light gunmetal or dark gunmetal bags?


I had some very small chipping with the dark gunmetal chain on my Sabrina. I will say that my hands are drawn to that chain, so I have played with it quite a bit, rolling it back and forth in my hands, the parts rubbing against each other. So, maybe I was the culprit. I have had no issues with the light gunmetal, and my bags with light gunmetal are used pretty much weekly.


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> @Bagmedic I have 4 Little Tulipanos. The first one I got was the amethyst pompei and I did not get painted edges. I personally do not like the unfinished edges. I eventually asked Marco to sell me some edge paint which he graciously did. That was the last time I ordered a Little Tulipano without edge paint. I do not mind the unlined interior but I ordered all my other Little Tulipanos with edge paint. I absolutely love the style it is so practical. I love the pockets between the inner and outer bag. I put my phone in there and various other items. I have the amethyst one, another in sugar cane pompei and one in platinum and pewter diamond leather the only 2 color one. I prefer them in a single color although I love love love the diamond leather one. I bought a river vachetta inner Little Tulipano on ebay and Marco is making me an outer Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta. I will take some photos of the 3 that I have as I am still waiting for the the outer bag from Marco


Can you carry the outer bag on its own as a tote?  I'm not sure then of the purpose of having the two other than looks and that you can take the middle bag out but most my stuff will be in there any way.  The 2 color ones are interesting but not sure how I'd do that.  Looks like the price point for all leathers is the same on it but Vacchetta isn't listed.  When I decide what I want to do, I'll reach out to Marco on the pricing.  

Do you prefer the Little or regular size?  I know this is preference.  Little to me would be for weekend needs.


----------



## Tankgirl

carterazo said:


> What does DDG mean?



Drop Dead Gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

Tankgirl said:


> Drop Dead Gorgeous.


Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> What does DDG mean?



Drop dead gorgeous.  Yes I had to look it up !


----------



## tastangan

pdxhb said:


> I have not had any issues with the gunmetal hardware. I did have some plating loss on one bag with silver hardware but it was one I wore a LOT.





Devyn Danielle said:


> I had some very small chipping with the dark gunmetal chain on my Sabrina. I will say that my hands are drawn to that chain, so I have played with it quite a bit, rolling it back and forth in my hands, the parts rubbing against each other. So, maybe I was the culprit. I have had no issues with the light gunmetal, and my bags with light gunmetal are used pretty much weekly.



Thanks! I am getting a dark blue Verona Angel Midi and debating the hardware. Marco recommended silver but I’m kind of still leaning towards light gunmetal since I don’t have anything in that.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pdxhb

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I am getting a dark blue Verona Angel Midi and debating the hardware. Marco recommended silver but I’m kind of still leaning towards light gunmetal since I don’t have anything in that.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I selected light gunmetal for my Iris Verona Victoria and think it’s beautiful. That said, the difference is subtle.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I am getting a dark blue Verona Angel Midi and debating the hardware. Marco recommended silver but I’m kind of still leaning towards light gunmetal since I don’t have anything in that.
> 
> Any thoughts?


After trying the light gunmetal the first time I’ve e always picked it over silver( when it’s a free upgrade). It has a slight gray tinge to it that silver doesn’t have. It’s silver, but slightly muted. IT will look lovely with the dark blue Verona.


----------



## tastangan

pdxhb said:


> I selected light gunmetal for my Iris Verona Victoria and think it’s beautiful. That said, the difference is subtle.





Devyn Danielle said:


> After trying the light gunmetal the first time I’ve e always picked it over silver( when it’s a free upgrade). It has a slight gray tinge to it that silver doesn’t have. It’s silver, but slightly muted. IT will look lovely with the dark blue Verona.



Thank you. I think I’m going more for a subtle look. Light gunmetal it is.

Now that I have the specs for one bag down, I’m trying to justify another bag. Too many choices, too little time.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Alright final, final order has just been sent to Marco! Dark blue nappa Victoria, with red edge paint, red lining, and gold hardware. I’m excited to be adding another Victoria to my collection, and blue and red are my favorite colors.


----------



## christinemliu

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I am getting a dark blue Verona Angel Midi and debating the hardware. Marco recommended silver but I’m kind of still leaning towards light gunmetal since I don’t have anything in that.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I think you already decided, but if it helps, here's light gunmetal on the left and silver on the right, on top of a dark blue verona little penelope (second pic with flash): 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think both look good; my penelope actually has light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> She's lovely, tenKrat! And that yellow lining looks so yummy!  I regret never giving it a try.


There’s still time left.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Zhoe Legend is one other MM style that I consider to be his signature style.  Love yours!


Zhoe Legend is a Massaccesi signature bag for sure. My fave.


----------



## tenKrat

This was the other bag in my MM box that came this week. Mia in black vacchetta, dark gunmetal HW, red lining.

Modifications: top zipper closure underneath the flap; d-rings for long strap placed on the interior sides (called the Zhoe strap attachment) instead of on top of the flap; and, a wider 1.2” adjustable messenger strap.  I like the wider strap a lot because it is so much more comfortable. And, I like the look of it.


----------



## tenKrat

Mia is a small handbag. I would call it a mini bag. It fits a compact wallet, a small, smooshy makeup pouch, cellphone, coin purse, and small key pouch. Bare essentials, that’s it. I consider Mia a weekend/date bag if you generally carry more during the week.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the updated leather list of In Stock leathers. Marco indicated if it is not on the list and you want it he can still get most of the standard colors from the tannery. Email him and he will let you know if he is able to get it from the tannery.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Mia is a small handbag. I would call it a mini bag. It fits a compact wallet, a small, smooshy makeup pouch, cellphone, coin purse, and small key pouch. Bare essentials, that’s it. I consider Mia a weekend/date bag if you generally carry more during the week.
> View attachment 4314719


@tenKrat I love love love love love love this bag. OMG I am so drooling at this bag. I will have to get one of these for sure.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Here is the updated leather list of In Stock leathers. Marco indicated if it is not on the list and you want it he can still get most of the standard colors from the tannery. Email him and he will let you know if he is able to get it from the tannery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314723
> View attachment 4314724
> View attachment 4314725
> View attachment 4314726


Final date for final orders is Sunday, correct?  



djfmn said:


> @tenKrat I love love love love love love this bag. OMG I am so drooling at this bag. I will have to get one of these for sure.


Stop drooling in her bag. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] love the modifications.  So... is this your “one more” bag?


----------



## tenKrat

To recap an earlier post by @Coastal jewel, there is a modified Little Athena now available. Marco calls it the Little Athena Messenger.  Mods were @Coastal jewel’s idea. Basically, the look of the Angelica Messenger is duplicated on the smaller Little Athena.

Modifications are:
- Arianna style strap attachment (with the buckles)
- No rolled handles

Extras:
- Minerva Midi style shoulder strap
- Shorter strap for hand-carry and/or closer-to-the-shoulder carry option (a very short leather strap piece is included with the standard adjustable messenger strap, which Marco makes in three pieces. The longer middle piece can be replaced by the short extra piece for a different look)

I changed my amethyst Pompei leather order from a Mia to this new Little Athena Messenger.

Thanks to Marco for offering this new modified bag at the very last minute!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat I love love love love love love this bag. OMG I am so drooling at this bag. I will have to get one of these for sure.


I thought you did!  In acid nappa???


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Final date for final orders is Sunday, correct?
> 
> 
> Stop drooling in her bag. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] love the modifications.  So... is this your “one more” bag?


Final date for orders is Sunday. If there is a leather that is not on the list email Marco he will tell you if he can get it from the tannery and you can still order this weekend.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I thought you did!  In acid nappa???


I did do it in Acid nappa but I am wanting a black vachetta like yours as well. One of these means an identical one in the same leather.


----------



## djfmn

@tenKrat I just looked at the leather inventory and guess what Black Vachetta is in stock!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> Zhoe Legend is a Massaccesi signature bag for sure. My fave.



I had a hunch the Zhoe Legend was your favorite, just like the Soulmate is mine.  My first Massaccesi order was for two full Soulmates in Yellow Ochre Nabuk (suede) and Beige Nabuk.  My last order is for a full Soulmate in black merinos with MARINE lining.


----------



## tastangan

christinemliu said:


> I think you already decided, but if it helps, here's light gunmetal on the left and silver on the right, on top of a dark blue verona little penelope (second pic with flash):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314557
> View attachment 4314558
> 
> I think both look good; my penelope actually has light gunmetal hardware.



Thanks! That’s a great help!


----------



## Bagmedic

Tankgirl said:


> I had a hunch the Zhoe Legend was your favorite, just like the Soulmate is mine.  My first Massaccesi order was for two full Soulmates in Yellow Ochre Nabuk (suede) and Beige Nabuk.  My last order is for a full Soulmate in black merinos with MARINE lining.


Has the nabuk worn well or have you had color transfers like suede does?  I'm debating about ordering the Soulmate in the glitter cobalt blue nabuk as an option or possibly the orange aquila matte.  Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> Here is the updated leather list of In Stock leathers. Marco indicated if it is not on the list and you want it he can still get most of the standard colors from the tannery. Email him and he will let you know if he is able to get it from the tannery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4314723
> View attachment 4314724
> View attachment 4314725
> View attachment 4314726


Could you refresh my memory what the ones in red with "OK/SLG" mean?  TIA!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> This was the other bag in my MM box that came this week. Mia in black vacchetta, dark gunmetal HW, red lining.
> 
> Modifications: top zipper closure underneath the flap; d-rings for long strap placed on the interior sides (called the Zhoe strap attachment) instead of on top of the flap; and, a wider 1.2” adjustable messenger strap.  I like the wider strap a lot because it is so much more comfortable. And, I like the look of it.
> View attachment 4314714
> 
> View attachment 4314717
> 
> View attachment 4314718


Wow!!! This is a real beauty! I love black vachetta anyway and in this style - perfection. 
I’m also a fan of the wider straps; it’s a modification I request (unless I forget).


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagmedic said:


> Has the nabuk worn well or have you had color transfers like suede does?  I'm debating about ordering the Soulmate in the glitter cobalt blue nabuk as an option or possibly the orange aquila matte.  Thank you!



I’ve never had color transfer issues with Marco’s bags.


----------



## Bagmedic

Tankgirl said:


> I’ve never had color transfer issues with Marco’s bags.


Wonderful to hear!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Could you refresh my memory what the ones in red with "OK/SLG" mean?  TIA!


OK/SLG means there is enough for a regular bag and a small leather good.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tankgirl said:


> I’ve never had color transfer issues with Marco’s bags.


me either!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> OK/SLG means there is enough for a regular bag and a small leather good.


Oh!  Awesome!  I thought it meant in red that it wasn't avail.  i sent a note to Marco last night to get clarification.


----------



## djfmn

Thanks to @tenKrat I am getting a MIA in black vachetta. I think yellow lining but I am not sure what HW. I am leaning towards gold but I do love the dark gunmetal. I have so many pink and blue linings I decided on something different. I also have a caramel lining which is also really pretty. I love the yellow though will be a fun happy color to look at when I open my bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Thanks to @tenKrat I am getting a MIA in black vachetta. I think yellow lining but I am not sure what HW. I am leaning towards gold but I do love the dark gunmetal. I have so many pink and blue linings I decided on something different. I also have a caramel lining which is also really pretty. I love the yellow though will be a fun happy color to look at when I open my bag.



I vote for the bright. Fun.. green!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Thanks to @tenKrat I am getting a MIA in black vachetta. I think yellow lining but I am not sure what HW. I am leaning towards gold but I do love the dark gunmetal. I have so many pink and blue linings I decided on something different. I also have a caramel lining which is also really pretty. I love the yellow though will be a fun happy color to look at when I open my bag.


Marco picked a yellow lining for me on a bag.  I am not a yellow person ordinarily but this is now my favorite lining!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I vote for the bright. Fun.. green!


The apple green is fun!!!


----------



## djfmn

Apple green sounds like a great lining as well. I want something different. So perhaps a green or a yellow.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Apple green sounds like a great lining as well. I want something different. So perhaps a green or a yellow.


Well, you could color block your lining!


----------



## Bagmedic

For anyone with the Little Tulipano in vacchetta, any issues when wanting to attach the strap to the inner piece and carry xbody?  I'd be afraid it would come unsnapped.  Marco said it would have to be a light carry but vacchetta is a heavy leather to begin with.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Amaretto?  pebbled?  like ?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Amaretto?  pebbled?  like ?


I have an amaranto red pebble midi Selene. Don't know the amaretto though? I love my midi Selene it is a great red bag.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> There’s still time left.


I already paid for my final final finale encore order. The last time I tried to make a change in lining and hardware of a paid order it didn't work out. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Mia is a small handbag. I would call it a mini bag. It fits a compact wallet, a small, smooshy makeup pouch, cellphone, coin purse, and small key pouch. Bare essentials, that’s it. I consider Mia a weekend/date bag if you generally carry more during the week.
> View attachment 4314719





tenKrat said:


> This was the other bag in my MM box that came this week. Mia in black vacchetta, dark gunmetal HW, red lining.
> 
> Modifications: top zipper closure underneath the flap; d-rings for long strap placed on the interior sides (called the Zhoe strap attachment) instead of on top of the flap; and, a wider 1.2” adjustable messenger strap.  I like the wider strap a lot because it is so much more comfortable. And, I like the look of it.
> View attachment 4314714
> 
> View attachment 4314717
> 
> View attachment 4314718


Such great modifications, tenKrat! As always,  a great review! I love the shape of this bag. One I would have wanted to try with your modifications. Hopefully Marco will have it when he comes back.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I have an amaranto red pebble midi Selene. Don't know the amaretto though? I love my midi Selene it is a great red bag.



Yes it looks like a nice red a purple undertones...the struggle is real.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I have an amaranto red pebble midi Selene. Don't know the amaretto though? I love my midi Selene it is a great red bag.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> To recap an earlier post by @Coastal jewel, there is a modified Little Athena now available. Marco calls it the Little Athena Messenger.  Mods were @Coastal jewel’s idea. Basically, the look of the Angelica Messenger is duplicated on the smaller Little Athena.
> 
> Modifications are:
> - Arianna style strap attachment (with the buckles)
> - No rolled handles
> 
> Extras:
> - Minerva Midi style shoulder strap
> - Shorter strap for hand-carry and/or closer-to-the-shoulder carry option (a very short leather strap piece is included with the standard adjustable messenger strap, which Marco makes in three pieces. The longer middle piece can be replaced by the short extra piece for a different look)
> 
> I changed my amethyst Pompei leather order from a Mia to this new Little Athena Messenger.
> 
> Thanks to Marco for offering this new modified bag at the very last minute!


Darn! I missed out on this one! Ok, I can't have every bag, I can't have every bag, I can't... [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Penelope messenger dark grey merinos... out & about at the best oyster dive bar on the Florida Gulf Coast.  The only modification  was a revised “Zhoe strap” that provides a long messenger strap and a shorter piece that can allow you to hand carry.  One of my favorite purses...


----------



## vink

tastangan said:


> Has anyone had issue with the finish wearing off on their light gunmetal or dark gunmetal bags?



Most of my bags have light gunmetal hardware. None of them have any problem so far.


----------



## vink

tastangan said:


> Thanks! I am getting a dark blue Verona Angel Midi and debating the hardware. Marco recommended silver but I’m kind of still leaning towards light gunmetal since I don’t have anything in that.
> 
> Any thoughts?



I have a dark blue Verona. One with dark gunmetal which I sold, and another with light gunmetal. I prefer the one with light gunmetal.


----------



## VanBod1525

Patiently waiting for my black nappa Muse and my black aquila matte Theia. Well, I say patiently. But there's a hole in my hall carpet near the front door. The wait is killing me.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Thanks to @tenKrat I am getting a MIA in black vachetta. I think yellow lining but I am not sure what HW. I am leaning towards gold but I do love the dark gunmetal. I have so many pink and blue linings I decided on something different. I also have a caramel lining which is also really pretty. I love the yellow though will be a fun happy color to look at when I open my bag.


The yellow or apple green lining will give your Mia a happy vibe.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I already paid for my final final finale encore order. The last time I tried to make a change in lining and hardware of a paid order it didn't work out. [emoji28]


I totally get that.


----------



## djfmn

Of course I said that the midi Juliet was definitely my final order but because I knew I could order through the end of today I could not resist getting a MIA like Tenkrats in black vachetta. I am getting the regular MIA with no mods I happen to like the handle and the strap attachment in black vachetta with lilac lining and gold HW. I know I changed from yellow or green but I decided lilac would be a fun lining. I am hoping I do not break down and order one last last last bag this afternoon. That little Athena sounds really nice I have always wanted a Little Athena or a Penny Messenger. Dang it I am definitely going to be bag broke!!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Of course I said that the midi Juliet was definitely my final order but because I knew I could order through the end of today I could not resist getting a MIA like Tenkrats in black vachetta. I am getting the regular MIA with no mods I happen to like the handle and the strap attachment in black vachetta with lilac lining and gold HW. I know I changed from yellow or green but I decided lilac would be a fun lining. I am hoping I do not break down and order one last last last bag this afternoon. That little Athena sounds really nice I have always wanted a Little Athena or a Penny Messenger. Dang it I am definitely going to be bag broke!!


You and me both with being bag broke, purse poor, but also handbag happy!


----------



## Tankgirl

pdxhb said:


> You and me both with being bag broke, purse poor, but also handbag happy!



Well, here’s the thing: where else in the world are we going to have the opportunity to create customized (bespoke) handbags?  Nowhere.  At least we’re going out with a bang!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Of course I said that the midi Juliet was definitely my final order but because I knew I could order through the end of today I could not resist getting a MIA like Tenkrats in black vachetta. I am getting the regular MIA with no mods I happen to like the handle and the strap attachment in black vachetta with lilac lining and gold HW. I know I changed from yellow or green but I decided lilac would be a fun lining. I am hoping I do not break down and order one last last last bag this afternoon. That little Athena sounds really nice I have always wanted a Little Athena or a Penny Messenger. Dang it I am definitely going to be bag broke!!


Mia with lilac lining is perfect for you. 

Last chance...make it count.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> You and me both with being bag broke, purse poor, but also handbag happy!



Handbag happy...  I like that.  My swan song is the little Athena messenger in platinum glitter Pompei as TenKrat detailed before.  It’s like the Angelica messenger’s little sister.  Yellow lining and light gunmetal. (again, thank you TenKRat) Messenger, shoulder, and a special hand carry strap.  I think I will especially love it with the addition of the Minerva strap.   In much the same way of we don’t “count” trades I’ve decided to look at this as three purses for one!  Maybe one more???  What time is it in Italy?


----------



## Bagmedic

I wish I had the experience some of you have had with the styles and how to modify them to fit your needs.  Marco has been fantastic in answering questions and inquiries if something is possible.  I made my final order after a lot of deliberation.  I am happy with my final decision and was able to stay in a price point I wanted to even though I wasn't planning a final final order after last week!  I feel he will come back to us somehow and we will have other opportunities!

I ordered:
1.  Penelope Midi in yellow nappa with silver hardware and silver lining.  I don't have a lot of insight to how all the colors would look so I played it safe and wanted an edgy look.

2.  Little Tulipano in taupe pompei - This will fill a nice void for that small bag than can be used many ways and is good for our changing weather.  I thought of vacchetta but it would be one I would have to baby.  I have too many bags like that now!  I am letting Marco decide on hardware and getting it unlined.

3.  Sabrina Midi - i deliberated over a Soulmate but couldn't pull the trigger and I have several large hobo-ish bags already.  Maybe if I could have seen the leathers and bag it would be different but Sabrina will be something unique to add to my wardrobe.  I got it in the Port Merinos and will let Marco choose hardware/lining to create an edgy look for an edgy bag.

Although I often say....I wish they had done this or that with this bag and it would have been perfect, as someone said, it isn't as easy creating your own bag as you think it is especially not in person.  

My first order from October should be arriving the end of January so I'll finally get to see the craftsmanship and leathers!  I can't wait for the surprise!  I'm sure I'll kick myself over not getting in earlier but c'est la vie!


----------



## Bagmedic

I had contemplated a Soulmate in Glitter Cobalt Blue Nabuk.  Marco said it is the last hide in this so was willing to give 25% off.....in case anyone is thinking of this hide.  I just couldn't pull the trigger not really seeing the glitter part IRL.  I saw it on the Reference thread but still hard to get a feel for it. 

Good luck to whoever gets it!  I may regret it!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> For anyone with the Little Tulipano in vacchetta, any issues when wanting to attach the strap to the inner piece and carry xbody?  I'd be afraid it would come unsnapped.  Marco said it would have to be a light carry but vacchetta is a heavy leather to begin with.


I have an inner little Tulipano in River vachetta but have not got the outer I ordered in River Blue vachetta. When I ordered the outer Marco indicated that there were no issues with a little Tulipano in vachetta.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Handbag happy...  I like that.  My swan song is the little Athena messenger in platinum glitter Pompei as TenKrat detailed before.  It’s like the Angelica messenger’s little sister.  Yellow lining and light gunmetal. (again, thank you TenKRat) Messenger, shoulder, and a special hand carry strap.  I think I will especially love it with the addition of the Minerva strap.   In much the same way of we don’t “count” trades I’ve decided to look at this as three purses for one!  Maybe one more???  What time is it in Italy?


Doesn't matter what time it is in Italy. It matters what time today it is where you are. Has to be before midnight [emoji3]


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I have an inner little Tulipano in River vachetta but have not got the outer I ordered in River Blue vachetta. When I ordered the outer Marco indicated that there were no issues with a little Tulipano in vachetta.


I never thought about the longer straps coming unsnapped when using the inner Tulipano by itself. Has anyone had that problem? I planned on using them that way sometimes.


----------



## eleanors36

My third order from October 20 is shipping this week, and I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Doesn't matter what time it is in Italy. It matters what time today it is where you are. Has to be before midnight [emoji3]



Enabler...  you are..


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I wish I had the experience some of you have had with the styles and how to modify them to fit your needs.  Marco has been fantastic in answering questions and inquiries if something is possible.  I made my final order after a lot of deliberation.  I am happy with my final decision and was able to stay in a price point I wanted to even though I wasn't planning a final final order after last week!  I feel he will come back to us somehow and we will have other opportunities!
> 
> I ordered:
> 1.  Penelope Midi in yellow nappa with silver hardware and silver lining.  I don't have a lot of insight to how all the colors would look so I played it safe and wanted an edgy look.
> 
> 2.  Little Tulipano in taupe pompei - This will fill a nice void for that small bag than can be used many ways and is good for our changing weather.  I thought of vacchetta but it would be one I would have to baby.  I have too many bags like that now!  I am letting Marco decide on hardware and getting it unlined.
> 
> 3.  Sabrina Midi - i deliberated over a Soulmate but couldn't pull the trigger and I have several large hobo-ish bags already.  Maybe if I could have seen the leathers and bag it would be different but Sabrina will be something unique to add to my wardrobe.  I got it in the Port Merinos and will let Marco choose hardware/lining to create an edgy look for an edgy bag.
> 
> Although I often say....I wish they had done this or that with this bag and it would have been perfect, as someone said, it isn't as easy creating your own bag as you think it is especially not in person.
> 
> My first order from October should be arriving the end of January so I'll finally get to see the craftsmanship and leathers!  I can't wait for the surprise!  I'm sure I'll kick myself over not getting in earlier but c'est la vie!



It sounds like you did a wonderful job on your orders... and Marco only allows certain changes.  When I get confused about whether I should do something, I would fall back on what the standard was.  I recently ordered a daphne, was trying to decide whether to change the handles ( as Marco had allowed to an Angelica handle) and I ultimately decided to keep it they way he made it.  I’m very happy with it..  so.. I hope you will be happy... it sounds like you were very thoughtful... can’t wait for your reveal!


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> It sounds like you did a wonderful job on your orders... and Marco only allows certain changes.  When I get confused about whether I should do something, I would fall back on what the standard was.  I recently ordered a daphne, was trying to decide whether to change the handles ( as Marco had allowed to an Angelica handle) and I ultimately decided to keep it they way he made it.  I’m very happy with it..  so.. I hope you will be happy... it sounds like you were very thoughtful... can’t wait for your reveal!


That's good to know. I thought about changing the Daphne handles to fall down but kept them original as this was already the most expensive bag as the leather wasn't on sale and I added an external pocket. Hope I love the size. Marco said although the midi Juliet was easier to get into, the Daphne actually holds more.


----------



## Bagmedic

Kylacove said:


> I never thought about the longer straps coming unsnapped when using the inner Tulipano by itself. Has anyone had that problem? I planned on using them that way sometimes.


Marco said they tested it.  If your bag is heavy, then it might come lose but I guess that all depends on what you have in it.  I was thinking Little Tulipano so being a small bag I wasn't too worried about it.  I'm not sure how it would be with the regular size - depends what you carry.  I don't have any experience with the fastener either.  Just speculating....


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> It sounds like you did a wonderful job on your orders... and Marco only allows certain changes.  When I get confused about whether I should do something, I would fall back on what the standard was.  I recently ordered a daphne, was trying to decide whether to change the handles ( as Marco had allowed to an Angelica handle) and I ultimately decided to keep it they way he made it.  I’m very happy with it..  so.. I hope you will be happy... it sounds like you were very thoughtful... can’t wait for your reveal!


Thank you, Coastal Jewel, and for all your guidance/encouragement!  Marco was wonderful with any ideas of modifications and very accommodating!  I had asked if he could embed magnets on the Soulmate closure rather than the tab closure.....I'm not a fan of a tab closure.  He said he could for $10/magnet so $20.  I was also thinking of getting a Little Muse as they are soooo cute but it has that tab closure.  I looked at the pictures on the blog and couldn't see how he could use any other closure type but he said he could use a zipper.  I didn't ask him but I think that would wind up taking up room in an already small bag and may not aesthetically look good so I decided to nix that idea for now.  I am happy with my purchases and Marco's expertise/talent!


----------



## lulu212121

I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!


----------



## SEWDimples

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!


Glad yo hear your feedback. I've wanted an Alexia since day 1, but got a little concerned when I saw your post. Now I have to decide on a leather and color before midnight.


----------



## pdxhb

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!


I'm so glad to hear this! It's a beautiful bag. Enjoy!!


----------



## lulu212121

SEWDimples said:


> Glad yo hear your feedback. I've wanted an Alexia since day 1, but got a little concerned when I saw your post. Now I have to decide on a leather and color before midnight.


You should! It is such a unique bag. I have received many compliments this week! It's functional and beautiful!


----------



## MooMooVT

eleanors36 said:


> My third order from October 20 is shipping this week, and I can't wait to get it!


Mine too! My tracking ended in Milan on 1/17 so not sure where my pretty is. Hoping it comes this week.


----------



## southernbelle43

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!


I am really glad. I hated for you to be disappointed with your MM!


----------



## pdxhb

So now that we are down to the wire, I'll put in my plea for someone to order a bag in Brownrose Nappa! I will live vicariously. 
It's so lovely and my money tree has simply vanished. Apparently it just won't grow back until next season.


----------



## BittyMonkey

MooMooVT said:


> Mine too! My tracking ended in Milan on 1/17 so not sure where my pretty is. Hoping it comes this week.



It was about 4 days-ish once my bag got to Milan.  I’m on the West Coast US. 

I couldn’t take it, I fell in love with the Victoria posted and placed one more order in champagne pebbled with gold and lilac. [emoji58] my money tree is a stump.


----------



## MooMooVT

eleanors36 said:


> My third order from October 20 is shipping this week, and I can't wait to get it!


My 10/23 order shipped too! So excited! Marco sent tracking but it cut off as of 1/17 so not sure where it is. Hopefully she comes this week - though I'll be at work and unable to sign. At least I can redirect once I know it's local. 

Can't wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> So now that we are down to the wire, I'll put in my plea for someone to order a bag in Brownrose Nappa! I will live vicariously.
> It's so lovely and my money tree has simply vanished. Apparently it just won't grow back until next season.


I ordered the Aura in this leather with light gold hardware!  I wish I could get a larger bag in this color like the Muse in the blog!  It looks spectacular!


----------



## MooMooVT

Ack! So good to hear. Hopefully she comes this week. 

I hear you on the money stump! So many "final purchases" this year... 


BittyMonkey said:


> It was about 4 days-ish once my bag got to Milan.  I’m on the West Coast US.
> 
> I couldn’t take it, I fell in love with the Victoria posted and placed one more order in champagne pebbled with gold and lilac. [emoji58] my money tree is a stump.


----------



## jbags07

Well. I discovered this thread back in dec, falling in love with MM’s bags, and wound up ordering 7 bags in dec. 2 little Muses, 2 Phoebes, 1 Flora, and 2 Daphne’s. I then stayed off the thread a bit as it provided too much temptation. I wandered back last week...and Shazam! Tonight I pulled the trigger on a midi Sabrina, a midi Minerva, and 3 Floras. I just wish I had known about MM sooner so I could have purchased more bags, in various colors, leathers, and styles ....but I am very thankful that I did find this thread and Was able to purchase some of his gorgeous bags before he shut down. It will be awhile before I receive my orders, but I am very excited and wait in anticipation. Reading all of your lovely posts and looking at your gorgeous purse pictures has been wonderful. So happy that I will soon be a member of the MM club. And hoping and praying Marco finds a way to keep doing what he loves, that doors will open for him in 2019!


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> I ordered the Aura in this leather with light gold hardware!  I wish I could get a larger bag in this color like the Muse in the blog!  It looks spectacular!


Yay!!! That will be a stunning combination!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MooMooVT said:


> Mine too! My tracking ended in Milan on 1/17 so not sure where my pretty is. Hoping it comes this week.


Did you try plugging it in on usps? I got two tracking emails( one from Marco and one from the Italian Post). The one from Marco starts with a letter and that one will update on USPS tracking when it gets to the states( if you’re in the US)


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I wish I had the experience some of you have had with the styles and how to modify them to fit your needs.  Marco has been fantastic in answering questions and inquiries if something is possible.  I made my final order after a lot of deliberation.  I am happy with my final decision and was able to stay in a price point I wanted to even though I wasn't planning a final final order after last week!  I feel he will come back to us somehow and we will have other opportunities!
> 
> I ordered:
> 1.  Penelope Midi in yellow nappa with silver hardware and silver lining.  I don't have a lot of insight to how all the colors would look so I played it safe and wanted an edgy look.
> 
> 2.  Little Tulipano in taupe pompei - This will fill a nice void for that small bag than can be used many ways and is good for our changing weather.  I thought of vacchetta but it would be one I would have to baby.  I have too many bags like that now!  I am letting Marco decide on hardware and getting it unlined.
> 
> 3.  Sabrina Midi - i deliberated over a Soulmate but couldn't pull the trigger and I have several large hobo-ish bags already.  Maybe if I could have seen the leathers and bag it would be different but Sabrina will be something unique to add to my wardrobe.  I got it in the Port Merinos and will let Marco choose hardware/lining to create an edgy look for an edgy bag.
> 
> Although I often say....I wish they had done this or that with this bag and it would have been perfect, as someone said, it isn't as easy creating your own bag as you think it is especially not in person.
> 
> My first order from October should be arriving the end of January so I'll finally get to see the craftsmanship and leathers!  I can't wait for the surprise!  I'm sure I'll kick myself over not getting in earlier but c'est la vie!


*You ordered some beauties!  I think you will love them! *



Kylacove said:


> I never thought about the longer straps coming unsnapped when using the inner Tulipano by itself. Has anyone had that problem? I planned on using them that way sometimes.


*It happened to me a few times.  I didn't put that much in it.  Just a medium wallet a pencil case, keys, cell, and glasses.  It was frustrating.  I decided not to try carrying it crossbody, just handheld.*



lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!


*I'm so happy to hear that!  Enjoy your beautiful bag!*



MooMooVT said:


> Mine too! My tracking ended in Milan on 1/17 so not sure where my pretty is. Hoping it comes this week.


*Me too!  Tracking in Italy ended for me on 1.16.  It still isn't on usps.  I will be waiting impatiently this week!. *



jbags07 said:


> Well. I discovered this thread back in dec, falling in love with MM’s bags, and wound up ordering 7 bags in dec. 2 little Muses, 2 Phoebes, 1 Flora, and 2 Daphne’s. I then stayed off the thread a bit as it provided too much temptation. I wandered back last week...and Shazam! Tonight I pulled the trigger on a midi Sabrina, a midi Minerva, and 3 Floras. I just wish I had known about MM sooner so I could have purchased more bags, in various colors, leathers, and styles ....but I am very thankful that I did find this thread and Was able to purchase some of his gorgeous bags before he shut down. It will be awhile before I receive my orders, but I am very excited and wait in anticipation. Reading all of your lovely posts and looking at your gorgeous purse pictures has been wonderful. So happy that I will soon be a member of the MM club. And hoping and praying Marco finds a way to keep doing what he loves, that doors will open for him in 2019!


*Congratulations on ordering a wonderful variety of MM bags and goodies!  I am sure you will be delighted when you get your boxes. *


----------



## carterazo

*I just wanted to share with you ladies my last order.   Earlier I mentioned that I got a Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled.  It will have sage lining and light gunmetal hardware.  I also got *
*2.  Phoebe in dark blue metallic with apple green lining and light gold hardware (I almost got dark gunmetal...)*
*3. Phoebe in mahogany vacchetta with the modifications to wear crossbody, light blue lining and light gold hardware*
*4. Phoebe in emerald pebbled also modified to wear crossbody with marine lining and light gold hardware*
*5. Penelope midi in citrus tuscania with apple green lining and light gold hardware*

*I have to say Phoebe is one of Marco's most underrated bags/SLG's.  It can actually fit a full size wallet if needed.  This will be my fourth.  I may regret not getting more of these.  I also hope I don't regret changing from dark gunmetal to gold hardware.  I think both are beautiful and can be both dressy or casual.  I just had to have something in that dark blue metallic, though. *

*Any guesses as to when we will see this last batch of orders?  I'm thinking April.  I don't mind the wait.  *


----------



## vink

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right!



I’m glad to hear that.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that the handles on my Alexia Midi are looking so much better! I have been carrying it by the handles and hanging it on a thick rod in the evenings. That has really helped the handles to have that nice curve that is seen on the website pictures. Marco was right! [emoji813]


I am so pleased to hear that the handles are looking good on your midi Alexia. I have one midi Alexia and I am waiting for the second one. Such an unusual and fashion forward bag. I love it. Thanks to @tenKrat for helping me make a decision to get this style.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> *I just wanted to share with you ladies my last order.   Earlier I mentioned that I got a Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled.  It will have sage lining and light gunmetal hardware.  I also got *
> *2.  Phoebe in dark blue metallic with apple green lining and light gold hardware (I almost got dark gunmetal...)*
> *3. Phoebe in mahogany vacchetta with the modifications to wear crossbody, light blue lining and light gold hardware*
> *4. Phoebe in emerald pebbled also modified to wear crossbody with marine lining and light gold hardware*
> *5. Penelope midi in citrus tuscania with apple green lining and light gold hardware*
> 
> *I have to say Phoebe is one of Marco's most underrated bags/SLG's.  It can actually fit a full size wallet if needed.  This will be my fourth.  I may regret not getting more of these.  I also hope I don't regret changing from dark gunmetal to gold hardware.  I think both are beautiful and can be both dressy or casual.  I just had to have something in that dark blue metallic, though. *
> 
> *Any guesses as to when we will see this last batch of orders?  I'm thinking April.  I don't mind the wait.  *



Sounds like a lovely selection.  I wish I had done a couple of phoebes.  I personally found my mini nirvana in a Penelope, adding D rings and a messenger strap. Holds all my essential and is perfect.  But I also wanted one more Penelope messenger.   I expect we will see a few on BST..


----------



## lenie

Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.



Lenie. Oh no!  Hmmm...  pewter glitter Pompei..


----------



## MooMooVT

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you try plugging it in on usps? I got two tracking emails( one from Marco and one from the Italian Post). The one from Marco starts with a letter and that one will update on USPS tracking when it gets to the states( if you’re in the US)


Oh thanks! I'll see what I can find. Just getting excited more than anything.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So...  let’s post some new Pics!!


----------



## Muppet18

Hi-is it correct that Marco is currently shipping out the orders placed arrount  October 20th and younger?
I placed mine on 21st but don't want to ask as I think he has enough other things to do...
Thanks


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I have an inner little Tulipano in River vachetta but have not got the outer I ordered in River Blue vachetta. When I ordered the outer Marco indicated that there were no issues with a little Tulipano in vachetta.


I asked Marco because I ordered in inner Tulipano in mahogany vacchetta that I planned to use by itself most times. He said the weight of my purse + contents(usually 5 lbs) would be hold fine with the straps. Just FYI.


----------



## tastangan

I’m ordering two full sized bags. Should I ask for it to be shipped separately to avoid custom tax or does it not matter?


----------



## southernbelle43

tastangan said:


> I’m ordering two full sized bags. Should I ask for it to be shipped separately to avoid custom tax or does it not matter?


IF you are in the US you need to keep it below $800 for it to be duty free.


----------



## Bagmedic

Once we all start posting photos we'll be wanting more from Marco!  I can't wait to get my first order!  Soon I think...they are in production....


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> *I just wanted to share with you ladies my last order.   Earlier I mentioned that I got a Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled.  It will have sage lining and light gunmetal hardware.  I also got *
> *2.  Phoebe in dark blue metallic with apple green lining and light gold hardware (I almost got dark gunmetal...)*
> *3. Phoebe in mahogany vacchetta with the modifications to wear crossbody, light blue lining and light gold hardware*
> *4. Phoebe in emerald pebbled also modified to wear crossbody with marine lining and light gold hardware*
> *5. Penelope midi in citrus tuscania with apple green lining and light gold hardware*
> 
> *I have to say Phoebe is one of Marco's most underrated bags/SLG's.  It can actually fit a full size wallet if needed.  This will be my fourth.  I may regret not getting more of these.  I also hope I don't regret changing from dark gunmetal to gold hardware.  I think both are beautiful and can be both dressy or casual.  I just had to have something in that dark blue metallic, though. *
> 
> *Any guesses as to when we will see this last batch of orders?  I'm thinking April.  I don't mind the wait.  *


You made some wonderful selections. I ordered the Muse Midi in Fuchsia Pebbled leather. It is such a beautiful color. I thought about ordering a Phoebe in a different leather that I do not own or order, but had to stick to a budget. Looking forward to seeing your new items.  I'm hoping our bags will be delivered around mid April. They will be a perfect birthday present.


----------



## Bagmedic

This whole process now makes buying say a Coach or any other mass marketed retail brand so....well.....production line product....


----------



## Coastal jewel

Penelope w messenger strap in orange Aquila matte.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> This whole process now makes buying say a Coach or any other mass marketed retail brand so....well.....production line product....



Bagmedic.. yes and that’s why many of us are crazy fanatical!


----------



## Bagmedic

Coastal jewel said:


> Bagmedic.. yes and that’s why many of us are crazy fanatical!


Wish I could find someone to make other things like sundresses that aren't polyester and comfortable shoes for MY feet!  I keep saying I'm going to have to learn how to sew to make a sundress myself with the features I want!  I rarely go shopping now as all I see is poor quality out there.


----------



## tastangan

southernbelle43 said:


> IF you are in the US you need to keep it below $800 for it to be duty free.



Yes, I’m in the USA. So that’s USD800 after all the modifications and before shipping cost?


----------



## djfmn

tastangan said:


> I’m ordering two full sized bags. Should I ask for it to be shipped separately to avoid custom tax or does it not matter?



You want to make sure the amount is I believe $799 or less. If it is above that I would suggest you pay the extra $25 shipping. I have paid customs twice and that was when Marco was using DHL which was about 4 years ago. I paid about $60 to $70 for each package. After that I told Marco if the amount I was ordering was greater than $799 to please split the order into 2 boxes and bill me an additional $25 for shipping. I am in the USA I know the shipping cost depends on what part of the country you are in. When I was charged customs I was not happy as I felt I could have put that money towards another item like an MM SLG Flora or Phoebe or Penelope. I only made that mistake a couple of times and have not done that since then. The additional shipping charge is way less than the customs charges.


----------



## southernbelle43

tastangan said:


> Yes, I’m in the USA. So that’s USD800 after all the modifications and before shipping cost?


Yes, as long as the value of the item or items he puts on the custom slip is $799 or below you are fine.  I don’t think shipping costs matter but you can google and check this.


----------



## Aminu

Bagmedic said:


> Wish I could find someone to make other things like sundresses that aren't polyester and comfortable shoes for MY feet!  I keep saying I'm going to have to learn how to sew to make a sundress myself with the features I want!  I rarely go shopping now as all I see is poor quality out there.



I agree with wanting to get everything customised! Having beautiful customised MM bags makes you want that level of individuality, quality and service in every area of your life! I'm very particular about fit, fabric and colour.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> *I just wanted to share with you ladies my last order.   Earlier I mentioned that I got a Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled.  It will have sage lining and light gunmetal hardware.  I also got *
> *2.  Phoebe in dark blue metallic with apple green lining and light gold hardware (I almost got dark gunmetal...)*
> *3. Phoebe in mahogany vacchetta with the modifications to wear crossbody, light blue lining and light gold hardware*
> *4. Phoebe in emerald pebbled also modified to wear crossbody with marine lining and light gold hardware*
> *5. Penelope midi in citrus tuscania with apple green lining and light gold hardware*
> 
> *I have to say Phoebe is one of Marco's most underrated bags/SLG's.  It can actually fit a full size wallet if needed.  This will be my fourth.  I may regret not getting more of these.  I also hope I don't regret changing from dark gunmetal to gold hardware.  I think both are beautiful and can be both dressy or casual.  I just had to have something in that dark blue metallic, though. *
> 
> *Any guesses as to when we will see this last batch of orders?  I'm thinking April.  I don't mind the wait.  *


I love the two Phoebes I ordered.  Incredible bags and very practical.


----------



## eleanors36

Bagmedic said:


> This whole process now makes buying say a Coach or any other mass marketed retail brand so....well.....production line product....


This is exactly how I felt after I've received my first 6 MM bags, and I know I will love my next shipments too.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> This is exactly how I felt after I've received my first 6 MM bags, and I know I will love my next shipments too.


I have loved every single bag that I ever received  from MM..even the ones that did not work for me personally that I sold or traded.  Thankfully I have still ended up with 11-12 that I kept.  So, where do we go from here?  I am now addicted to the small independent brands whose owners source their own leathers and who still make quality products.  Arayla is one that I have gone back to.  They have limited styles, but hopefully, as they grow,they will create new lines.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Wish I could find someone to make other things like sundresses that aren't polyester and comfortable shoes for MY feet!  I keep saying I'm going to have to learn how to sew to make a sundress myself with the features I want!  I rarely go shopping now as all I see is poor quality out there.


Don't get me going on the sundress subject. On top of being polyester the cost is outrageous for terrible fabric. Why can't they be made out of cotton or a natural fiber. Here I am expected to pay over $100 for a polyester dress - ridiculous. When you can buy a natural fabric for about the same price per yard/meter. This is a real pet peeve for me.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I have loved every single bag that I ever received  from MM..even the ones that did not work for me personally that I sold or traded.  Thankfully I have still ended up with 11-12 that I kept.  So, where do we go from here?  I am now addicted to the small independent brands whose owners source their own leathers and who still make quality products.  Arayla is one that I have gone back to.  They have limited styles, but hopefully, as they grow,they will create new lines.


I am not sure where we go from here. I have looked at Arayla and I personally do not like the quality for the price. Also I don't like their marketing strategy they tell you the base price but you can't buy the bag at that price it always works out much higher. Unfortunately I don't think they are someone I will be supporting. I have been a little spoiled having bought bags from Marco in one form or another for the last 10 years.


----------



## MooMooVT

Muppet18 said:


> Hi-is it correct that Marco is currently shipping out the orders placed arrount  October 20th and younger?
> I placed mine on 21st but don't want to ask as I think he has enough other things to do...
> Thanks


I finalized my order on 10/23 and my bag shipped last Tuesday. Still waiting for it's arrival though! Marco will email with tracking and an invoice but it sounds like, given your date or order, it can't hurt to check in.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I am not sure where we go from here. I have looked at Arayla and I personally do not like the quality for the price. Also I don't like their marketing strategy they tell you the base price but you can't buy the bag at that price it always works out much higher. Unfortunately I don't think they are someone I will be supporting. I have been a little spoiled having bought bags from Marco in one form or another for the last 10 years.



It is great that we all have choices. I have found my Arayla bags to be of high quality and the leather wears well. Bespoke bags are more expensive-the cost of making one bag with customizations is a lot higher than making the stock bags. We have been so spoiled by Marco with the ability to choose the leathers, linings, and hardware. They have a great sale going on now. With MM closed, I will be getting more Arayla bags.


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I am not sure where we go from here. I have looked at Arayla and I personally do not like the quality for the price. Also I don't like their marketing strategy they tell you the base price but you can't buy the bag at that price it always works out much higher. Unfortunately I don't think they are someone I will be supporting. I have been a little spoiled having bought bags from Marco in one form or another for the last 10 years.


I'm not impressed with Araya either.  The designs only recently added external pockets, only a couple of bags are made in about 3 colors, so it's take it or leave it. I can't believe it costs $400 to make the same bag in a different color for bespoke. I know some ladies seem to like them so the quality must be good. They just don't call to me like MM and other brands.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am not sure where we go from here. I have looked at Arayla and I personally do not like the quality for the price. Also I don't like their marketing strategy they tell you the base price but you can't buy the bag at that price it always works out much higher. Unfortunately I don't think they are someone I will be supporting. I have been a little spoiled having bought bags from Marco in one form or another for the last 10 years.


I understand.  Their stock bags are one price and if you want the exact same bag and try to customize it, it costs way more. To me that is a very strange  marketing strategy.  I have been lucky to find stock bags that appealed to me and so far the leather, stitchng, hardware and lining have been great. I am attracted to the minimalistic styles. 

You  must be incredibly sad about MM,  having enjoyed his work for 10 years.   I envy you that long association.


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.



Oh... I feel so sad for both of you. Hope the remake get to you fine.


----------



## eleanors36

lenie said:


> Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.


I am so sorry!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> I am not sure where we go from here. I have looked at Arayla and I personally do not like the quality for the price. Also I don't like their marketing strategy they tell you the base price but you can't buy the bag at that price it always works out much higher. Unfortunately I don't think they are someone I will be supporting. I have been a little spoiled having bought bags from Marco in one form or another for the last 10 years.


I just went to the Arayla website and already feel a loss.  Marco was so personable and accommodating.  And I haven't even received any bags yet but can already sense the quality and pricepoint we were spoiled with....let's put out the energy to the universe that he find a way to keep going!


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.



I’m so sorry that happened. I hope Marco insured the bags and that he is fully compensated for the loss since he will have to make the bags again. I’m glad he still has enough leather to make them!



djfmn said:


> Don't get me going on the sundress subject. On top of being polyester the cost is outrageous for terrible fabric. Why can't they be made out of cotton or a natural fiber. Here I am expected to pay over $100 for a polyester dress - ridiculous. When you can buy a natural fabric for about the same price per yard/meter. This is a real pet peeve for me.



The cost of natural fabric is also extremely high these days. My friends who sew actually stopped sewing from patterns because the fabric cost too much, especially if you make mistakes. Now they prefer to go thrifting for quality clothing and to alter them instead.

I never wear polyester either but I absolutely love rayon. Although it’s synthetic, it’s extremely soft, light and breathable. I prefer it to cotton which tends to absorb sweat and takes longer to dry. Linen is very hit and miss with me, mostly miss because of the creasing.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Marco has to remake my first order since the box was lost in shipping. My Everose Siena, Everose Penelope, red Nappa Penelope, and little Tulipano in pewter glitter pompei are on their way. I hope they make it this time.



Oh wow, the wait for you must be killing you!!! I am looking forward to seeing pics of your purchases though.

I have tracking for my last order, but it's being processed at the International Trade Center (?) so I have no idea when I will receive the actual package...especially with the icy/snowy weather here on the east coast...

For those in MM withdrawal haha and if you like the Hera or the Star backpack, Rough & Tumble bags in Maine, www.roughandtumbledesign.com, offers a bespoke service on similar styles and some of their leather is pretty nice. I have a hobo pack in soft black lambskin and it reminds me of Marco's merinos. Her prices though are more expensive than Marco for sure, except for the items on sale and the card and glasses cases.

I hope we get word of a Kickstarter or something similar for MM soon...


----------



## Tankgirl

Bagmedic said:


> I just went to the Arayla website and already feel a loss.  Marco was so personable and accommodating.  And I haven't even received any bags yet but can already sense the quality and pricepoint we were spoiled with....let's put out the energy to the universe that he find a way to keep going!



What a lovely way to put it.  I will join you in that energy.


----------



## jbags07

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh man.... $20-37 for MM bags on eBay just hurts my heart.  I hate being driven to only popular and well known designers because when i wish to sell at some point the second hand market is non existent.  It's a bummer.
> 
> That being said, I'm really tempted to get something in lively pink to match this Michael kors strap:
> View attachment 4283430
> 
> I have the wrap bracelet in lively pink and it matches my UN-used strap which craves a bag. Maybe midi Juliet? Zhoe? Midi Selene? Yeah probably a midi Selene....


Hopelessbag girl, I saw this post and I am curious if this lively pink color is more red than pink? I ordered a midi Minerva  in this lively pink, hoping for a bright , hot pink colored bag, but this is looking kind of red to me. May I know your thoughts? Or anyone else who has a lively pink bag? Thank u!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Got my final order today. I decided not to go ahead with getting another Victoria, so this is it for me.

Lead grey Penelope messenger and fuzzy leopard Penelope with straps attached to the back. The lead grey Looks very similar to denim pebbled.  Lead grey is darker than how it photographs. The third picture is most accurate in terms of how dark it is I guess. It’s still not quite right.

Not pictured: I also received a blue Verona Penelope midi.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got my final order today. I decided not to go ahead with getting another Victoria, so this is it for me.
> 
> Lead grey Penelope messenger and fuzzy leopard Penelope with straps attached to the back. The lead grey Looks very similar to denim pebbled.  Lead grey is darker than how it photographs. The third picture is most accurate in terms of how dark it is I guess. It’s still not quite right.
> 
> Not pictured: I also received a blue Verona Penelope midi.
> View attachment 4318525
> 
> View attachment 4318528
> 
> View attachment 4318540
> 
> View attachment 4318524


Love the Penny messenger!  I can't wait for my Diva in fuzzy leopard to appear...hopefully soon since I must have ordered it around the same time.


----------



## soramillay

jbags07 said:


> Hopelessbag girl, I saw this post and I am curious if this lively pink color is more red than pink? I ordered a midi Minerva  in this lively pink, hoping for a bright , hot pink colored bag, but this is looking kind of red to me. May I know your thoughts? Or anyone else who has a lively pink bag? Thank u!



I have the lively pink swatch and it is like a hot coral pink, if that makes any sense. It’s not red but a very warm pink (compared to a Barbie pink which has more blue).


----------



## tastangan

jbags07 said:


> Hopelessbag girl, I saw this post and I am curious if this lively pink color is more red than pink? I ordered a midi Minerva  in this lively pink, hoping for a bright , hot pink colored bag, but this is looking kind of red to me. May I know your thoughts? Or anyone else who has a lively pink bag? Thank u!



I’m going to post a swatch of lively pink below. Which color hardware did you get?


----------



## tastangan

Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?


----------



## mleleigh

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?



What bag are you getting?


----------



## tastangan

mleleigh said:


> What bag are you getting?



Angel Midi


----------



## mleleigh

tastangan said:


> Angel Midi



That's a tough one! You really can't go wrong with any of them... it just depends on what kind of look you're going for. I love to toughen up pink bags with dark gunmetal, so that would probably be my personal choice, but if you want to go for something more subtle, I would probably lean toward silver.


----------



## jbags07

mleleigh said:


> What bag are you getting?


I am getting a midi Minerva!


----------



## jbags07

tastangan said:


> I’m going to post a swatch of lively pink below. Which color hardware did you get?


I actually did nit select hardware or linings, I left that to Marco! I trust his artists instinct, I’ve never chosen bags before so this is all new to me.


----------



## jbags07

mleleigh said:


> That's a tough one! You really can't go wrong with any of them... it just depends on what kind of look you're going for. I love to toughen up pink bags with dark gunmetal, so that would probably be my personal choice, but if you want to go for something more subtle, I would probably lean toward silver.


Hmmmm I still have time to make a choice I think, as he won’t get to this bag for awhile. Debating now If I let myself be surprised or do I choose!


----------



## jbags07

soramillay said:


> I have the lively pink swatch and it is like a hot coral pink, if that makes any sense. It’s not red but a very warm pink (compared to a Barbie pink which has more blue).


Thank you, yes that helps for sure


----------



## jbags07

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?


Thank you so much for posting the swatch and the hardware! There is a midi Selene posted on the pic thread in lively pink, but it looks very red in the light it was photographed in. The color looks very different here, and while I was aiming for a deeper, hot pink look, I think this color is gorgeous and the midi Minerva will look fab in it! 

Now the hardware...goodness! What a hard choice. I’ve never seen a MM bag in person, but from chatting and reading posts, it seems like Marco is such an artist he has great instincts. So for all 12 bags I ordered I told him to choose the hardware and linings. I am afraid to make a wrong choice lol as I’ve never ordered a bespoke bag before!  I can see how the different hardware here really changes the look of the bag. Do you all think I should choose, or go with my plan and let Marco choose!

Thank you all so much for helping me with this, for posting swatches and offering your advice! Such a lovely group. So happy I found you, even though it was late in the game


----------



## Coastal jewel

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got my final order today. I decided not to go ahead with getting another Victoria, so this is it for me.
> 
> Lead grey Penelope messenger and fuzzy leopard Penelope with straps attached to the back. The lead grey Looks very similar to denim pebbled.  Lead grey is darker than how it photographs. The third picture is most accurate in terms of how dark it is I guess. It’s still not quite right.
> 
> Not pictured: I also received a blue Verona Penelope midi.
> View attachment 4318525
> 
> View attachment 4318528
> 
> View attachment 4318540
> 
> View attachment 4318524



I absolutely love both of these.  The Penny messenger is a lovely color.. the denim is more blue.  I love the hue of the penny.  And Fuzzy Leopard..  fun! 



jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for posting the swatch and the hardware! There is a midi Selene posted on the pic thread in lively pink, but it looks very red in the light it was photographed in. The color looks very different here, and while I was aiming for a deeper, hot pink look, I think this color is gorgeous and the midi Minerva will look fab in it!
> 
> Now the hardware...goodness! What a hard choice. I’ve never seen a MM bag in person, but from chatting and reading posts, it seems like Marco is such an artist he has great instincts. So for all 12 bags I ordered I told him to choose the hardware and linings. I am afraid to make a wrong choice lol as I’ve never ordered a bespoke bag before!  I can see how the different hardware here really changes the look of the bag. Do you all think I should choose, or go with my plan and let Marco choose!
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping me with this, for posting swatches and offering your advice! Such a lovely group. So happy I found you, even though it was late in the game


. 12 bags..  wow!  I cannot wait for your reveal.  We all, in the group, hope it’s not the end... and that there will be a time when we can order again from our Marco.


----------



## soramillay

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?



I love how the light gunmetal looks with it! 



jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for posting the swatch and the hardware! There is a midi Selene posted on the pic thread in lively pink, but it looks very red in the light it was photographed in. The color looks very different here, and while I was aiming for a deeper, hot pink look, I think this color is gorgeous and the midi Minerva will look fab in it!
> 
> Now the hardware...goodness! What a hard choice. I’ve never seen a MM bag in person, but from chatting and reading posts, it seems like Marco is such an artist he has great instincts. So for all 12 bags I ordered I told him to choose the hardware and linings. I am afraid to make a wrong choice lol as I’ve never ordered a bespoke bag before!  I can see how the different hardware here really changes the look of the bag. Do you all think I should choose, or go with my plan and let Marco choose!
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping me with this, for posting swatches and offering your advice! Such a lovely group. So happy I found you, even though it was late in the game



I think if you wanted a true hot pink, hot pink nappa would have been the right shade for you. You can watch the bst to see if anything comes up! I was tempted to get a hot pink Mia but the blues won in the end,

About hw and linings, Marco cannot make an ugly bag so there’s that, but if he doesn’t know your tastes, I think he will stay on the classical side e.g. gold and silver hw. So if you see an edgy combi and think “I love that!”, you should definitely tell him. Or you should specify to him that you want all 4 types of hw and a good variety of linings but he should decide which bags to put them on. Something like that so he understands what you want.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for posting the swatch and the hardware! There is a midi Selene posted on the pic thread in lively pink, but it looks very red in the light it was photographed in. The color looks very different here, and while I was aiming for a deeper, hot pink look, I think this color is gorgeous and the midi Minerva will look fab in it!
> 
> Now the hardware...goodness! What a hard choice. I’ve never seen a MM bag in person, but from chatting and reading posts, it seems like Marco is such an artist he has great instincts. So for all 12 bags I ordered I told him to choose the hardware and linings. I am afraid to make a wrong choice lol as I’ve never ordered a bespoke bag before!  I can see how the different hardware here really changes the look of the bag. Do you all think I should choose, or go with my plan and let Marco choose!
> 
> Thank you all so much for helping me with this, for posting swatches and offering your advice! Such a lovely group. So happy I found you, even though it was late in the game


Do whatever makes you most comfortable. I have always chosen my own lining and hardware,  because no one knows what I like better than me lol. Maybe you could choose lining and hardware for a few of the bags, but leave the majority up to Marco.


----------



## soramillay

Sickgrl13 said:


> Love the Penny messenger!  I can't wait for my Diva in fuzzy leopard to appear...hopefully soon since I must have ordered it around the same time.



The fuzzy leopard is adorable! The diva will look awesome in it.


----------



## Tankgirl

Coastal jewel said:


> I absolutely love both of these.  The Penny messenger is a lovely color.. the denim is more blue.  I love the hue of the penny.  And Fuzzy Leopard..  fun!
> 
> . 12 bags..  wow!  I cannot wait for your reveal.  We all, in the group, hope it’s not the end... and that there will be a time when we can order again from our Marco.



Absolutely, Coastal Jewel.  In the meantime, MM Ladies, remember that we have the Massaccesi BST group on FB.  All of us are MM owners who know the craftsmanship and care that goes into an MM bag, so if you are ever considering rehoming MM bags, you might get a more valuable response from this group than from eBay, for example.


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> Do whatever makes you most comfortable. I have always chosen my own lining and hardware,  because no one knows what I like better than me lol. Maybe you could choose lining and hardware for a few of the bags, but leave the majority up to Marco.


Yes, that’s a good option! I just ordered so many bags I was overwhelmed . Too many choices!


----------



## jbags07

soramillay said:


> I love how the light gunmetal looks with it!
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you wanted a true hot pink, hot pink nappa would have been the right shade for you. You can watch the bst to see if anything comes up! I was tempted to get a hot pink Mia but the blues won in the end,
> 
> About hw and linings, Marco cannot make an ugly bag so there’s that, but if he doesn’t know your tastes, I think he will stay on the classical side e.g. gold and silver hw. So if you see an edgy combi and think “I love that!”, you should definitely tell him. Or you should specify to him that you want all 4 types of hw and a good variety of linings but he should decide which bags to put them on. Something like that so he understands what you want.



Hot pink Napa....yes, more of a true hot pink! ..I was focused on the pebbled cause I just love the pebbled Minerva’s! And there are t a lot of leather options left at this point lol. Great suggestion about using all the hardware, I would definitely love some variation. Have some edginess!  Thank you again, this has been so helpful


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Hot pink Napa....yes, more of a true hot pink! ..I was focused on the pebbled cause I just love the pebbled Minerva’s! And there are t a lot of leather options left at this point lol. Great suggestion about using all the hardware, I would definitely love some variation. Have some edginess!  Thank you again, this has been so helpful


Did you look at fucshia pebbled? It is a hot pink as well.


----------



## carterazo

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?


Light gunmetal gets my vote. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Got my final order today. I decided not to go ahead with getting another Victoria, so this is it for me.
> 
> Lead grey Penelope messenger and fuzzy leopard Penelope with straps attached to the back. The lead grey Looks very similar to denim pebbled.  Lead grey is darker than how it photographs. The third picture is most accurate in terms of how dark it is I guess. It’s still not quite right.
> 
> Not pictured: I also received a blue Verona Penelope midi.
> View attachment 4318525
> 
> View attachment 4318528
> 
> View attachment 4318540
> 
> View attachment 4318524


Sweet haul! Congrats!  Fuzzy leopard is perfect in a Penelope! It's a lovely clutch! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Why didn't I think of this??? [emoji85]


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Did you look at fucshia pebbled? It is a hot pink as well.


I don’t think he had any fushia pebbled left, was the problem!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Sweet haul! Congrats!  Fuzzy leopard is perfect in a Penelope! It's a lovely clutch! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]  Why didn't I think of this??? [emoji85]


Yes, great clutch. Another date night bag for me. It’s funny though, two of my girls touched it, and they both hated the way it felt. My youngest said you can get splinters from this lol. I said it’s not made of wood, so I don’t think so. It’s not all soft like my fake leopard bag. I guess calf hair is not as soft as I thought.   At least I think it’s real hair.  It feels quite coarse if you go against the grain. I still like it though.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, great clutch. Another date night bag for me. It’s funny though, two of my girls touched it, and they both hated the way it felt. My youngest said you can get splinters from this lol. I said it’s not made of wood, so I don’t think so. It’s not all soft like my fake leopard bag. I guess cow hair is not as soft as I thought. [emoji2]  At least I think it’s real hair.  It feels quite coarse if you go against the grain. I still like it though.


[emoji1] [emoji28] [emoji23] Your girls are funny! Interesting that the real stuff is not quite as imagined. Maybe it's good that they don't like it. That way they won't play with it or ask to use it. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I don’t think he had any fushia pebbled left, was the problem!


Bummer!


----------



## coach943

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, great clutch. Another date night bag for me. It’s funny though, two of my girls touched it, and they both hated the way it felt. My youngest said you can get splinters from this lol. I said it’s not made of wood, so I don’t think so. It’s not all soft like my fake leopard bag. I guess calf hair is not as soft as I thought.   At least I think it’s real hair.  It feels quite coarse if you go against the grain. I still like it though.


I have a hair calf Coach bag. I am super careful with mine. You can end up with bald spots if you rub the hair too much.


----------



## vink

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?



Light gold!


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Light gold!



I second this choice!


----------



## tenKrat

tastangan said:


> Help! Which hardware color should I get with lively pink?


Either of the classics, light gold and silver, would work fine.  

The dark gunmetal is a very harsh contrast. 

The light gunmetal would temper the girliness of this shade of pink. Its grey cast gives an edgier look than the traditional silver.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> So for all 12 bags I ordered I told him to choose the hardware and linings.


I hope you will share photos of your bags here.  Did you order a variety of styles?


----------



## djfmn

I think Bonniekir has a calfskin  hair bag made by Marco when he was making BE bags if I am not mistaken. But I have been mistaken before!! I wonder if she still uses it.


----------



## mleleigh

I wonder if Marco will wait until this last batch of orders is complete before launching his Kickstarter campaign .


----------



## BittyMonkey

mleleigh said:


> I wonder if Marco will wait until this last batch of orders is complete before launching his Kickstarter campaign .



Once you put together the campaign and post it, all there is to do is answer questions and cross your fingers you hit your target. So he is probably doing both in parallel. But he was right to stop taking new orders. 

For which I am grateful because I really overextended myself.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> I wonder if Marco will wait until this last batch of orders is complete before launching his Kickstarter campaign .


Did I miss some news? Has he announced a Kickstarter?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did I miss some news? Has he announced a Kickstarter?



Not officially announced but it seems he has told some people he is working on it. [emoji3]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> Not officially announced but it seems he has told some people he is working on it. [emoji3]


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Not officially announced but it seems he has told some people he is working on it.



He told me recently he was going to do it, also. I don’t really understand how this is going to help him. He sent a long email to me last year, that I think I posted on here, explaining that the prices of everything, materials and labor, keep going up. In order to stay in business many of the big designer companies had to use cheaper materials and outsource labor to those places where labor is cheap in order to keep the prices of their products reasonable. He said he will not do this. So, it seems that IF he does get enough money to keep going he will have no choice but to raise the prices of the bags significantly. 
I love MM and his products.  In fact this was the major attraction to MM...fantastic leathers, good quality and prices that made them accessible.
I confess that my background is in nursing and law (not business law) so if any of you out there are financial and/or marketing experts, please chime in.
I want him to succeed more than anything. He is so sweet so committed, so talented.


----------



## BittyMonkey

A cash infusion can be used to update operations and technology infrastructure, for instance, which make it possible to operate with lower overhead. We should wait and see when the project is posted. But I think we should all be honest with ourselves and be self-aware here. We have been underpaying him. He deserves to price at what they are worth. I will not leave just because he raises prices. 

Look at what a YSL costs these days, with the associated complaints about service. Marco doesn’t have the marketing machine to feed. Likely they will not be stratospheric changes but  prices will go up. And that is fine. We need to pay the artist what he is worth. 

Just my .02.


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> A cash infusion can be used to update operations and technology infrastructure, for instance, which make it possible to operate with lower overhead. We should wait and see when the project is posted. But I think we should all be honest with ourselves and be self-aware here. *We have been underpaying him. He deserves to price at what they are worth. I will not leave just because he raises prices. *
> 
> Look at what a YSL costs these days, with the associated complaints about service. Marco doesn’t have the marketing machine to feed. Likely they will not be stratospheric changes but  prices will go up. And that is fine. *We need to pay the artist what he is worth. *
> 
> Just my .02.


I agree.  I have no doubt that if Marco is able to relaunch his business, we WILL see higher prices.  To repeat what @djfmn and I have expressed before, we will very likely never see these prices again.  If we're lucky to see MM again, I will be quick and happy to pay the higher prices that Marco's artistry deserves.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Bagmedic said:


> Wish I could find someone to make other things like sundresses that aren't polyester and comfortable shoes for MY feet!  I keep saying I'm going to have to learn how to sew to make a sundress myself with the features I want!  I rarely go shopping now as all I see is poor quality out there.


Oh! I just received my first pair of shoes from SevillaSmith - simple, minimalist, handmade and very comfortable. Faye, the owner and shoemaker, is lovely to work with and very accommodating. Her website is https://sevillasmith.com/ and she also has a store on Etsy.

I’m pretty sure I got her name from another post on TPF, actually!


----------



## southernbelle43

Don't misunderstand me. I totally agree that his prices were too low for the handmade quality, styles, etc.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I agree.  I have no doubt that if Marco is able to relaunch his business, we WILL see higher prices.  To repeat what @djfmn and I have expressed before, we will very likely never see these prices again.  If we're lucky to see MM again, I will be quick and happy to pay the higher prices that Marco's artistry deserves.



Me, too.  I know the quality, and I will gladly pay for it.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> I hope you will share photos of your bags here.  Did you order a variety of styles?


Hello . Yes I will definitely share when they arrive...../ May I say you have an exquisite collection! I’ve looked at your pix on the pix thread in my research phase, you have such a broad and wonderful variety of colors, leathers, and styles!

 I tried to choose a variety. But some multiples...definitely wish I could have gotten more styles!  Hoping I can pick some up on the FB group over time, and hopefully Marco will be able to produce again in the future!  lets see...

2 Daphne, one in crystal pink merinos and one in sunflower merinos
1 midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled, front flap extended
1 midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf
2 midi Muse, one in blush Pompeii and 1 in orange pebbled
2 Phoebe, one in black pebbled one in gray pearl pebbled 
4 Floras, olive pebbled, pineapple pebbled, purple pebbled, Africa bronze


----------



## Bagmedic

I would definitely pay for quality and craftsmanship.  I'm tired of shopping and finding poor workmanship and prices are unreasonably high for it.  I'm big on quality work vs quantity.  I think the world has gone the way of we'll just buy a new one so quality has become less valued but I still value it highly.  I'd rather buy one thing than several cheaply, poorly made items


FireflyBlues said:


> Oh! I just received my first pair of shoes from SevillaSmith - simple, minimalist, handmade and very comfortable. Faye, the owner and shoemaker, is lovely to work with and very accommodating. Her website is https://sevillasmith.com/ and she also has a store on Etsy.
> 
> I’m pretty sure I got her name from another post on TPF, actually!


Is there a thread for things like this?  I'd love to see photos and read more but know it should be on another thread.


----------



## BlueCherry

I like looking in here once in a blue moon but it’s a seriously fast moving thread. I see Marco is definitely closing up and on the point of prices I would pay double if he would introduce some of the BE styles - God I loved those bags but was late to the game and missed out on so many. In fact I’d even invest [emoji16]


----------



## Bagmedic

BlueCherry said:


> I like looking in here once in a blue moon but it’s a seriously fast moving thread. I see Marco is definitely closing up and on the point of prices I would pay double if he would introduce some of the BE styles - God I loved those bags but was late to the game and missed out on so many. In fact I’d even invest [emoji16]


I'm a little late to the thread to know what BE styles are.  Can you give me a little more info on it?  Thank you!


----------



## BlueCherry

Bagmedic said:


> I'm a little late to the thread to know what BE styles are.  Can you give me a little more info on it?  Thank you!



Hi, sure, here’s a link to images of some bags. I can’t seem to find the sub forum any more. Just reminded myself how much I wanted a Cannes  

So lovely browsing through them, there were classic styles but also some edgier styles which were the ones I favoured. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...hUKQxUIHXRhC4gQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&biw=375&bih=553


----------



## ajamy

Me too, I regret not buying more BE when I could, I love the details like the laced handles.  However Marco has given me the opportunity to have bags in beautiful sp


BlueCherry said:


> I like looking in here once in a blue moon but it’s a seriously fast moving thread. I see Marco is definitely closing up and on the point of prices I would pay double if he would introduce some of the BE styles - God I loved those bags but was late to the game and missed out on so many. In fact I’d even invest


----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> Me too, I regret not buying more BE when I could, I love the details like the laced handles.  However Marco has given me the opportunity to have bags in beautiful sp


What I meant to post was - beautiful and unusual leathers like the BE ones!


----------



## BlueCherry

ajamy said:


> What I meant to post was - beautiful and unusual leathers like the BE ones!



The leathers are probably even better but the styles are just a little too classic for me. He does let me add my zips and studs everywhere but yes the laced handles etc were so nice. I think I sold you my medium love me in purple/aubergine - big regret lol.


----------



## MooMooVT

So my bag shipped from Italy on 1/16. I lost track of the shipping on 1/18 when it left Milan. I didn't get any USPS tracking info. But then I started to wonder - is there a chance of delays due to the government shutdown? Delays at customs? Anyone receive their bag(s) that were shipped in the same ballpark timing? TIA!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

MooMooVT said:


> So my bag shipped from Italy on 1/16. I lost track of the shipping on 1/18 when it left Milan. I didn't get any USPS tracking info. But then I started to wonder - is there a chance of delays due to the government shutdown? Delays at customs? Anyone receive their bag(s) that were shipped in the same ballpark timing? TIA!


My bags shipped on the 1/14, received 1/22. I tracked it the whole way. I’m surprised the tracking number Marco sent you isn’t pulling up information  on the USPS site.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I think Bonniekir has a calfskin  hair bag made by Marco when he was making BE bags if I am not mistaken. But I have been mistaken before!! I wonder if she still uses it.



True, I have/ had several but my DILs love them too. I have them in clutches, shopping bags and handbags. 
Not one lost hair and got bald spots! 
One of my largest one is used as a bag to keep grandkids books in, so the bag is indeed very much in circulation [emoji1]


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Hello . Yes I will definitely share when they arrive...../ May I say you have an exquisite collection! I’ve looked at your pix on the pix thread in my research phase, you have such a broad and wonderful variety of colors, leathers, and styles!
> 
> I tried to choose a variety. But some multiples...definitely wish I could have gotten more styles!  Hoping I can pick some up on the FB group over time, and hopefully Marco will be able to produce again in the future!  lets see...
> 
> 2 Daphne, one in crystal pink merinos and one in sunflower merinos
> 1 midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled, front flap extended
> 1 midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf
> 2 midi Muse, one in blush Pompeii and 1 in orange pebbled
> 2 Phoebe, one in black pebbled one in gray pearl pebbled
> 4 Floras, olive pebbled, pineapple pebbled, purple pebbled, Africa bronze


Thanks!

You have a nice rainbow of MMs.


----------



## christinemliu

So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.

Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:


----------



## lulu212121

MooMooVT said:


> So my bag shipped from Italy on 1/16. I lost track of the shipping on 1/18 when it left Milan. I didn't get any USPS tracking info. But then I started to wonder - is there a chance of delays due to the government shutdown? Delays at customs? Anyone receive their bag(s) that were shipped in the same ballpark timing? TIA!


My order never tracked through USPS. Came within a week of receiving email from Italian Post. I did have to sign for package.


Devyn Danielle said:


> My bags shipped on the 1/14, received 1/22. I tracked it the whole way. I’m surprised the tracking number Marco sent you isn’t pulling up information  on the USPS site.


Mine never tracked thru USPS. The package just showed up.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263


I love the turquoise pebble, always one of my favorites!


----------



## coach943

I got my shipping notice today. The shipping number I received from the Italian Post tracks on the USPS site. Last time, mine got stuck in customs for a few weeks. I am hoping it will get here faster this time.


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> So my bag shipped from Italy on 1/16. I lost track of the shipping on 1/18 when it left Milan. I didn't get any USPS tracking info. But then I started to wonder - is there a chance of delays due to the government shutdown? Delays at customs? Anyone receive their bag(s) that were shipped in the same ballpark timing? TIA!


My bag shipped on 1.15 and it left Milan on 1.16. Today's usps' informed delivery digest showed that I have a box coming in on Saturday. It had a link with a number - same number Marco gave me. When I clicked on it, I could track the package on it's way from the regional center to my local post office. I'm very excited even though I probably won't be home to sign for it. [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263


Lovely bags, congrats! Yes, bitter sweet to be getting our last items from Marco.  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263


I love seeing and hearing that ladies love the Juliet midi. I had looked at the Juliet so many times since Marco first introduced it and although I loved loved the style I knew it was way too big for me. It took a little convincing for Marco to make a midi version because he had already announced he was closing to introduce a new bag I knew was asking a lot. I had a feeling that I was not the only one who wanted a smaller Juliet. Your color and leather on your Juliet midi is absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy your fabulous new bags they are amazing.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I love seeing and hearing that ladies love the Juliet midi. I had looked at the Juliet so many times since Marco first introduced it and although I loved loved the style I knew it was way too big for me. It took a little convincing for Marco to make a midi version because he had already announced he was closing to introduce a new bag I knew was asking a lot. I had a feeling that I was not the only one who wanted a smaller Juliet. Your color and leather on your Juliet midi is absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy your fabulous new bags they are amazing.


@djfmn, Your lovely post reminded me that I owe you a big thanks for convincing Marco to make the Juliet Midi! THANK YOU! I also felt the regular Juliet was too big and this size is absolutely perfect for me. Thank you also for your compliment on the color which I can't stop staring at.

I love the two zippers in the middle, the outside zippered pocket, the ease of the handles, the crossbody strap which is super comfy in pebbled leather...And, I totally knew this would happen: I want to order another one in a different color and leather...but it won't happen anytime soon, both because I believe he is closed now and I am on a bag-buying ban for awhile...this bag checks all the boxes for me so I will definitely enjoy her!
Now I will have to live vicariously through everyone else who is still receiving orders...


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263


Gorgeous, all of them . That blue Juliet! Stunning....


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> I want to order another one in a different color and leather...



Ugh me too! I want one in white pebbled. It’s just the perfect everyday size.


----------



## MooMooVT

MooMooVT said:


> So my bag shipped from Italy on 1/16. I lost track of the shipping on 1/18 when it left Milan. I didn't get any USPS tracking info. But then I started to wonder - is there a chance of delays due to the government shutdown? Delays at customs? Anyone receive their bag(s) that were shipped in the same ballpark timing? TIA!





Devyn Danielle said:


> My bags shipped on the 1/14, received 1/22. I tracked it the whole way. I’m surprised the tracking number Marco sent you isn’t pulling up information  on the USPS site.





christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263





lulu212121 said:


> My order never tracked through USPS. Came within a week of receiving email from Italian Post. I did have to sign for package.
> 
> Mine never tracked thru USPS. The package just showed up.





coach943 said:


> I got my shipping notice today. The shipping number I received from the Italian Post tracks on the USPS site. Last time, mine got stuck in customs for a few weeks. I am hoping it will get here faster this time.





carterazo said:


> My bag shipped on 1.15 and it left Milan on 1.16. Today's usps' informed delivery digest showed that I have a box coming in on Saturday. It had a link with a number - same number Marco gave me. When I clicked on it, I could track the package on it's way from the regional center to my local post office. I'm very excited even though I probably won't be home to sign for it. [emoji1]



Thanks to all for the moral support and shipping updates! I came home today to a missed delivery (missed it by 15 minutes!! GRRRRR). Now to wait patiently for tomorrow.

Looking forward to everyone's reveals!


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Thanks to all for the moral support and shipping updates! I came home today to a missed delivery (missed it by 15 minutes!! GRRRRR). Now to wait patiently for tomorrow.
> 
> Looking forward to everyone's reveals!


Oh man, 15 minutes, that hurts!


----------



## MooMooVT

carterazo said:


> Oh man, 15 minutes, that hurts!


So painful! At least I know where she is. So excited


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I love seeing and hearing that ladies love the Juliet midi. I had looked at the Juliet so many times since Marco first introduced it and although I loved loved the style I knew it was way too big for me. It took a little convincing for Marco to make a midi version because he had already announced he was closing to introduce a new bag I knew was asking a lot. I had a feeling that I was not the only one who wanted a smaller Juliet. Your color and leather on your Juliet midi is absolutely gorgeous. Enjoy your fabulous new bags they are amazing.



Juliet midi is a wonderful size ( for me) and I love the turquoise pebbled.   And why did I never get cognac merinos!    Great choices!  And I want “ one more” in that blue!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone have modshots of the Juliet midi? I'd love to see how it looks on!


----------



## Kylacove

I would also love a pic of what fits inside. Although the regular Juliet is a bit too big for me, the midi measurements seem too small so I didn't order one.


----------



## mleleigh

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone have modshots of the Juliet midi? I'd love to see how it looks on!



Yes, @Coastal jewel and @msd_bags  were kind enough to post them, I’ll quote the posts below:



Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi mod shots.





msd_bags said:


> I forgot I have a photo of the midi Juliet worn crossbody (at the longest strap setting)!!  Btw, she photographs big at times, but she’s just right I would say.


----------



## Coastal jewel

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone have modshots of the Juliet midi? I'd love to see how it looks on!












Not great, but here are a couple more.


----------



## mleleigh

Kylacove said:


> I would also love a pic of what fits inside. Although the regular Juliet is a bit too big for me, the midi measurements seem too small so I didn't order one.



I’ll try to do this tomorrow! I actually find Juliet Midi more usable than Daphne because an E/W silhouette just seems to hold my stuff better... with Daphne, my stuff seemed to just hang out in the bottom half of the bag and the additional vertical space was wasted. Also, Juliet Midi feels like it has a lot more depth so it seems more roomy. I’ve since sold my Daphne so can’t compare the two directly.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. I hope I didn't make a mistake, but Marco assured me that Daphne had more internal volume than midi Juliet. On paper alone, Daphne is over an inch wider, and is taller, and deeper. He did say the midi Juliet was easier to access because of the zipper differences. It's too late to order now, but maybe one will show up on BST.


----------



## mleleigh

Kylacove said:


> Thanks. I hope I didn't make a mistake, but Marco assured me that Daphne had more internal volume than midi Juliet. On paper alone, Daphne is over an inch wider, and is taller, and deeper. He did say the midi Juliet was easier to access because of the zipper differences. It's too late to order now, but maybe one will show up on BST.



I hope that didn’t come across as a Daphne bash as I reread my last post - Daphne is a gorgeous bag. I everyday carried mine for over a year so clearly it didn’t bother me that much!


----------



## lenie

I just received the remake of my first order that got lost. So happy this arrived safely. 
In this shipment, I got the Siena in Everose pompei with marine lining, little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining and gunmetal hardware, Penelope in red Cherry Nappa, and Penelope in Everose pompei. 
This box arrived pretty quickly after shipping.


----------



## Kylacove

No offense taken. It was so hard to decide on what to order as there wouldn't be a chance to redo after MM closed. There were so many leathers and styles not yet tried but limited funds. I'm still tempted by the midi Juliet but wish it was a tad bigger. Bags less than 12 in wide rarely work for me without downsizing.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> I just received the remake of my first order that got lost. So happy this arrived safely.
> In this shipment, I got the Siena in Everose pompei with marine lining, little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining and gunmetal hardware, Penelope in red Cherry Nappa, and Penelope in Everose pompei.
> This box arrived pretty quickly after shipping.


That's great, lenie! Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263



Gorgeous! Wear them in good health! (and mod shots, you know we love those!)


----------



## soramillay

Having coffee with my lovely dark brown nappa Modena from @Aminu.


----------



## ajamy

BlueCherry said:


> The leathers are probably even better but the styles are just a little too classic for me. He does let me add my zips and studs everywhere but yes the laced handles etc were so nice. I think I sold you my medium love me in purple/aubergine - big regret lol.


Yes, I still treasure it, it’s always admired when I use it.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> I would also love a pic of what fits inside. Although the regular Juliet is a bit too big for me, the midi measurements seem too small so I didn't order one.


It's really roomy. Because of the wide opening, rectangular shape, and this style doesn't have backing like the more structured styles, it fits a lot. Here are two stuffed Penelope Midis and a stuffed Flora, plus I could have put a third Penelope Midi on top:


----------



## christinemliu

pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous! Wear them in good health! (and mod shots, you know we love those!)


Haha, thank you (and everyone for your wonderful comments), but sorry, I know I wouldn't have very good mod shots, I slouch too much...I did add a pic of what fits inside.

I am coming out of my self imposed bag ban to buy a Demetra from someone on the BST; I guess this last order somehow caused me to fall off the wagon heehee...I was so hoping I could at least last until February, but I gave a Demetra to a friend and now want another as a travel bag...

But Marco also confirmed to me yesterday in an email that he is indeed working on a Kickstarter and if it does get off the ground, he would let us know.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> So bittersweet...my last order and it may be my most favorite...for those asking, it was shipped 1-17-19 and arrived today...I needed to sign from USPS; I live on the east coast.
> 
> Presenting the perfectly sized Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled (Marco knew I wanted a deep blue and he was right!), Flora in cognac merinos, and Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320263



Congrats! Cobblestone Tuscania is probably one of my favorite coz my favorite bag out of everything is this one, cobblestone Tuscania Juliet. [emoji4]


----------



## MooMooVT

My beauty finally arrives today - but not until 5:00. The wait is torture. Just had to share my pain and excitement


----------



## christinemliu

MooMooVT said:


> My beauty finally arrives today - but not until 5:00. The wait is torture. Just had to share my pain and excitement


Oh!! Finally! If I remember right, this is your first MM purchase?


----------



## jbags07

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4320887
> 
> Having coffee with my lovely dark brown nappa Modena from @Aminu.


This bag is stunning!


----------



## MooMooVT

christinemliu said:


> Oh!! Finally! If I remember right, this is your first MM purchase?


It is my first MM as well as first bespoke bag. I'm nervous but I know I'll love it!


----------



## Aminu

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4320887
> 
> Having coffee with my lovely dark brown nappa Modena from @Aminu.


She looks wonderful. May you go on many happy adventures together!


----------



## MooMooVT

UGH. So USPS only does one delivery attempt. My bag is now held hostage at my local USPS until tomorrow. Had I known, I could have gone by - I had all afternoon. UGH. I knew I should have stopped by anyway just to confirm.


----------



## Bagmedic

Just received my text of a tracking #!  So exciting to finally be receiving what you all have been enjoying!  No details in the Informed Delivery site but I hope to have it next week!  I'll know from MooMooVT to make sure to be home!  Luckily I work at home so hoping I hear the knock on the door.  My package will be coming from Italy to Little Italy in Cleveland!


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> Congrats! Cobblestone Tuscania is probably one of my favorite coz my favorite bag out of everything is this one, cobblestone Tuscania Juliet. [emoji4]



Didn’t someone put a “pass through” sleeve on their Juliet so they could put it securely on top of their luggage?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliet midi holds the following   Well stuffed wallet, glasses case, 7 3/4 x 4 in pouch, 41/2 square pouch,iPad mini, keys and misc. 

Marcos small organizer is a perfect fit too.  However It’s at my home and I’m not.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





I think she is  easier to access than my daphne.  Double long  zip are perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Didn’t someone put a “pass through” sleeve on their Juliet so they could put it securely on top of their luggage?


I only recall this cuoio vacchetta Siena having the luggage sleeve on the back. The leather is to die for. I took a screen shot of the reveal post from one or two years ago (?).  I think it’s on the MM reference pics thread.


----------



## Tankgirl

tenKrat said:


> I only recall this cuoio vacchetta Siena having the luggage sleeve on the back. The leather is to die for. I took a screen shot of the reveal post from one or two years ago (?).  I think it’s on the MM reference pics thread.
> View attachment 4321596



Thank you so much for looking for this Juliet with a luggage sleeve (thank you for sharing the correct term).  Isn’t it gorgeous?  Now I wish I’d ordered a Juliet, too.


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Didn’t someone put a “pass through” sleeve on their Juliet so they could put it securely on top of their luggage?



I saw someone did it in the reference thread, but I didn’t. I use mine as a day to day bag. I love how slouchy it is and it just hold so much and curve nicely it just transform. I love this bag in this leather and so far, this color is the most versatile. But I guess because I already have a thing for brown bag. It’s the most versatile color in my bag wardrobe follow with light pink. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Apparently, I was misunderstood. [emoji28] I went through the thread and found the original post with only the pad on the strap, but not the trolley sleeve on the bag.


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> I saw someone did it in the reference thread, but I didn’t. I use mine as a day to day bag. I love how slouchy it is and it just hold so much and curve nicely it just transform. I love this bag in this leather and so far, this color is the most versatile. But I guess because I already have a thing for brown bag. It’s the most versatile color in my bag wardrobe follow with light pink. [emoji4]



Which leather did you choose for your Juliet?


----------



## vink

Tankgirl said:


> Which leather did you choose for your Juliet?



That brown I posted? It’s tuscania. Cobblestone tuscania.


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> That brown I posted? It’s tuscania. Cobblestone tuscania.



I do like Cobblestone Tuscania — I have a Calista in that leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

All these pictures are making me impatient...and I probably have a couple months to wait.


----------



## BittyMonkey

BlueCherry said:


> Hi, sure, here’s a link to images of some bags. I can’t seem to find the sub forum any more. Just reminded myself how much I wanted a Cannes
> 
> So lovely browsing through them, there were classic styles but also some edgier styles which were the ones I favoured.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...hUKQxUIHXRhC4gQ_AUoAXoECAwQAQ&biw=375&bih=553


I have never really explored BE, but looking at those images it reminds me of a marriage between Balenciaga and Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Bagmedic

BittyMonkey said:


> All these pictures are making me impatient...and I probably have a couple months to wait.


All these pictures are making me wish I had ordered more!  The Juliet looks like a great caeet on bag and love the blue lining!


----------



## pdxhb

Final order part 1, continued: I ordered the first week of Sept and received this in the second or third week of November along with the other four bags in that same batch - Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta. You know that feeling you get when you are carrying a bag that is exactly what you needed for your day? That's this bag on a grey and busy work day - a really nice pop of color. Even better that I have a blouse with a similar red color and boots with a deeper, but complimentary, red accent.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> All these pictures are making me wish I had ordered more!  The Juliet looks like a great caeet on bag and love the blue lining!


I have always loved the style of the Juliet that is why I wanted it in the midi size. As I have said before love the style the size was too big. Super excited to get my midi Juliets. Also thrilled that other ladies who ordered the midi Juliet are liking the size and style.


----------



## Aminu

pdxhb said:


> Final order part 1, continued: I ordered the first week of Sept and received this in the second or third week of November along with the other four bags in that same batch - Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta. You know that feeling you get when you are carrying a bag that is exactly what you needed for your day? That's this bag on a grey and busy work day - a really nice pop of color. Even better that I have a blouse with a similar red color and boots with a deeper, but complimentary, red accent.
> 
> View attachment 4322013


My goodness, that bag!  I love the Midi Divina, a perfect mid-size day bag in a really striking shape. I wish I'd been able to get a couple more in a variety of leathers and colours. I haven't seen the red vachetta before, it's stunning, a total head-turner. Congratulations!


----------



## Aminu

Regarding the Juliet - I would have liked to get one to use as a weekend/overnight/travel bag, but it's actually too small for that purpose. Perhaps when Marco returns (notice I don't say 'if'!) he might consider creating a larger version of the Juliet (perhaps as part of a luggage range?)


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> My goodness, that bag!  I love the Midi Divina, a perfect mid-size day bag in a really striking shape. I wish I'd been able to get a couple more in a variety of leathers and colours. I haven't seen the red vachetta before, it's stunning, a total head-turner. Congratulations!


Thank you!!
This is definitely one of those "forever bag" purchases! I thought about it for ages, had a swatch, pondered, then realized I better get off the fence at final order time. Vachetta is really well suited to this particular style.


----------



## jbags07

pdxhb said:


> Final order part 1, continued: I ordered the first week of Sept and received this in the second or third week of November along with the other four bags in that same batch - Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta. You know that feeling you get when you are carrying a bag that is exactly what you needed for your day? That's this bag on a grey and busy work day - a really nice pop of color. Even better that I have a blouse with a similar red color and boots with a deeper, but complimentary, red accent.
> 
> View attachment 4322013


Gorgeous bag! Love, love the color and leather, as well as the style!  Enjoy this beauty ❤️


----------



## MooMooVT

Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.

Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)

I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground


----------



## Aminu

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!
> This is definitely one of those "forever bag" purchases! I thought about it for ages, had a swatch, pondered, then realized I better get off the fence at final order time. Vachetta is really well suited to this particular style.


Do you have the Divina midi in other leathers? Wondering how the vachetta compares in terms of weight. I have deliberately avoided this leather (as much as I love the look of it) because I prefer a lighter weight bag. I have one in lamb and one in pebbled. Both comfortable to wear all day, even with a stainless steel water bottle, umbrella etc


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> Do you have the Divina midi in other leathers? Wondering how the vachetta compares in terms of weight. I have deliberately avoided this leather (as much as I love the look of it) because I prefer a lighter weight bag. I have one in lamb and one in pebbled. Both comfortable to wear all day, even with a stainless steel water bottle, umbrella etc


I have two others, both in Nappa. I did not notice the vachetta being a heavy bag at all. IMO the discussions about vachetta being heavy seem to also be about the feel of the leather - it has a lot of body and a rich, varied texture, so in addition to it being slightly heavier, these other factors change how a bag feels to wear. I don't find my vachetta bags to be all that heavy but I also select bags that don't tend to have double layers of leather like the Minervas, for example. In vachetta, I currently own a Midi Selene Zip, this Midi Divina, and a Modena - all are very comfortable to wear.


----------



## christinemliu

pdxhb said:


> Thank you!!
> This is definitely one of those "forever bag" purchases! I thought about it for ages, had a swatch, pondered, then realized I better get off the fence at final order time. Vachetta is really well suited to this particular style.


I love that phrase, "forever bag." My Soulmate Midi and Juliet Midi are forever bags for me. Your Divina Midi is super striking! And red is a hot color being mentioned on tPF right now haha.


----------



## christinemliu

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054


Yay, happy for you, and she's really gorgeous! What a lovely shade of pink...I had an Athene Demetra that I have since gifted a friend, but that leather is so nice to touch!


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054


I love this bag. The leather is gorgeous.


----------



## vink

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054



Not often that I’ll like Athene, but your bag is beautiful. I love the color.


----------



## MooMooVT

vink said:


> Not often that I’ll like Athene, but your bag is beautiful. I love the color.


This is as totally new type of leather for me which it what I think drew me to it. 



djfmn said:


> I love this bag. The leather is gorgeous.


Thank you!! Love her so far.



christinemliu said:


> Yay, happy for you, and she's really gorgeous! What a lovely shade of pink...I had an Athene Demetra that I have since gifted a friend, but that leather is so nice to touch!


Thank you! I'm loving this shade of pink so far. It's very neutral and I think it will be very versatile year round. Hoping to get some better pics in the natural light tomorrow.


----------



## soramillay

MooMooVT said:


> This is as totally new type of leather for me which it what I think drew me to it.
> 
> 
> Thank you!! Love her so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm loving this shade of pink so far. It's very neutral and I think it will be very versatile year round. Hoping to get some better pics in the natural light tomorrow.



Beautiful bag! As an Athene lover, I can tell you it is an excellent all weather leather. Because Athene is glazed, you need never worry about water spots. I carry my glazed bags in the rain all the time. They do get darker when wet but look just the same when they dry out. I find they also don’t stain easily but you should avoid denim just the same.


----------



## MooMooVT

soramillay said:


> Beautiful bag! As an Athene lover, I can tell you it is an excellent all weather leather. Because Athene is glazed, you need never worry about water spots. I carry my glazed bags in the rain all the time. They do get darker when wet but look just the same when they dry out. I find they also don’t stain easily but you should avoid denim just the same.


Oh, thanks so much for all this info!


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> Not often that I’ll like Athene, but your bag is beautiful. I love the color.



I have the selene midi in Celeste Athene.  The leather is lightweight, and is so nice in this style.  Enjoy!


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> All these pictures are making me impatient...and I probably have a couple months to wait.


I feel your pain lol  I am in the same boat!


----------



## carterazo

pdxhb said:


> Final order part 1, continued: I ordered the first week of Sept and received this in the second or third week of November along with the other four bags in that same batch - Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta. You know that feeling you get when you are carrying a bag that is exactly what you needed for your day? That's this bag on a grey and busy work day - a really nice pop of color. Even better that I have a blouse with a similar red color and boots with a deeper, but complimentary, red accent.
> 
> View attachment 4322013


Such a beautiful bag!  I think yours is the first red vacchetta that I see.  It's gorgeous!  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054


Congrats on your beautiful bag!  Athene is one of my favorite leathers.  You can wear it in any kind of weather and it's fine.  I still have a bag from BE in this leather.  It's 10 years old and still looks great.  I've taken it on many trips and it has taken many beatings while still looking good!  Enjoy her without fear!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054


Just gorgeous! Love it with the red lining. You're making me wish I bought a bag I'm Athene!


----------



## pdxhb

MooMooVT said:


> Finally snatched my beauty from USPS! I love her so far. The weather is pretty messy in New England so she won’t see light of day until for a few weeks. In the meantime I can plan how I’ll wear her.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in Pink Athens with Light Gold hardware. Not shown: 50” crossbody strap (I’m 5’9” so it lands on my hip nicely.)
> 
> I’ll try to get better pics - it’s like 9 degrees with snow on the ground
> 
> View attachment 4322053
> View attachment 4322054


This color is perfect in the Athene! Love your selection. Enjoy - and stay warm!


----------



## tenKrat

Tankgirl said:


> Thank you so much for looking for this Juliet with a luggage sleeve (thank you for sharing the correct term).  Isn’t it gorgeous?  Now I wish I’d ordered a Juliet, too.


The bag is a Siena.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta.
> View attachment 4322013


Your red vacchetta bag is so lovely, @pdxhb. 

I have one Divina Midi, and it’s in rust vacchetta. I agree that vacchetta is very well suited (to me, it’s the best suited) for the Divina bags.


----------



## tenKrat

@MooMooVT, so what are your impressions of your pink Athene bag and the company MM now that you have your first MM bag?

BTW, the light gold hardware turned out to be an excellent match with the leather. The red lining is perfect.


----------



## eleanors36

pdxhb said:


> Final order part 1, continued: I ordered the first week of Sept and received this in the second or third week of November along with the other four bags in that same batch - Introducing my Red Vachetta Midi Divina with dark gunmetal HW and purple lining. I am slowly getting out my last (and finale, and encore) order bags and using them. I carried this yesterday for a big schlepping and commute day - she is perfect. Love the character of the color in the vachetta. You know that feeling you get when you are carrying a bag that is exactly what you needed for your day? That's this bag on a grey and busy work day - a really nice pop of color. Even better that I have a blouse with a similar red color and boots with a deeper, but complimentary, red accent.
> 
> View attachment 4322013


Beautiful!  If I could have, I would have ordered this bag in a vachetta, I think.  I'm actually a little sad that I can't anymore.


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh my gosh. That red vacchetta is yummy.  Red is my favorite color and I wish I had seen it earlier! That is so lovely.


----------



## anabg

I didn't get to order one last bag. I just couldn't decide and then dark green pompei leather ran out. I am hoping he will reopen. I also have too many bags. It's overwhelming. I am at almost 40, with 11 being MM. I don't use a couple of bags I have from MM too often, but at this point, I am not letting go of a single one.  If he comes back with higher prices, I will regret it.  This week I am using black merinos midi soulmate. I love the leather, but I find the style a little hard to get into with the middle compartment so I don't use her often.


----------



## carterazo

I got my box!   I'll take pics and share later! [emoji41]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I got my box!   I'll take pics and share later! [emoji41]


Yay!  Can't wait to see your bags!


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> I didn't get to order one last bag. I just couldn't decide and then dark green pompei leather ran out. I am hoping he will reopen. I also have too many bags. It's overwhelming. I am at almost 40, with 11 being MM. I don't use a couple of bags I have from MM too often, but at this point, I am not letting go of a single one.  If he comes back with higher prices, I will regret it.  This week I am using black merinos midi soulmate. I love the leather, but I find the style a little hard to get into with the middle compartment so I don't use her often.


I understand that feeling - I've been thinning out other bags but not my MMs. I have a couple that I reach for less often and *might* see if another MM lover wants to trade...some day.


----------



## TotinScience

The greatest Marco's legacy for me is that I am now forever ruined as far as standards for leathers go. Very few designers in a similar or slightly higher price range even come close to the incredible quality of MM leathers. The only ones that come to mind are Arayla (but more expensive and with limited colors/styles) and R&T (also limited styles). Otherwise, one has to switch to higher end designers like Bottega Veneta and Balenciaga, and even with pre-owned market one's money tree goes barren fast.
I posted that awhile back in another thread but that sentiment still rings true .
Marco's bags to me are like an incredible homemade Italian meal. It may not be 1000%, all the time, every time ruthlessly perfect like a higher end brand, but for what very reasonable money you pay you get something beautiful, made just for you, with love, out of amazing materials


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> The greatest Marco's legacy for me is that I am now forever ruined as far as standards for leathers go. Very few designers in a similar or slightly higher price range even come close to the incredible quality of MM leathers. The only ones that come to mind are Arayla (but more expensive and with limited colors/styles) and R&T (also limited styles). Otherwise, one has to switch to higher end designers like Bottega Veneta and Balenciaga, and even with pre-owned market one's money tree goes barren fast.
> I posted that awhile back in another thread but that sentiment still rings true .
> Marco's bags to me are like an incredible homemade Italian meal. It may not be 1000%, all the time, every time ruthlessly perfect like a higher end brand, but for what very reasonable money you pay you get something beautiful, made just for you, with love, out of amazing materials [emoji2]


I love this description, "the homemade Italian meal," and Marco is like our beloved Uncle who cooks for us! And it's so cool because we help choose the ingredients and we wait while he makes them into masterpieces. How those meals are such a pleasure to eat...when I use his bags, there's the "it makes my heart sing," "it sparks joy" kind of feeling that I haven't gotten with most of the other handbags I have used.

I think it's a combo of: I was involved in its creation by my choices, he designs them so well, from their look down to their functionality (for example, the interior of a Selene blows most brands out of the water...who does so many pockets AND a clip AND a D ring?), and then the wait until it finally comes (although, I have heard people waiting for more than 2 years for a special order Hermes and even then they may cancel your order!).

Can't wait for people's reveal pics to come in...


----------



## Bagmedic

I like how he does the key clip inside the bag.  The last brand I had that did that was on some old Cole Haan bags.  I hate the long dog leash and fishing around for it while everything else jumps out of my bag!  I would cut them off if I didn't think at some point I might sell a bag!  

I can't wait to get my bags....shipment #1 arrives soon....


----------



## MooMooVT

tenKrat said:


> @MooMooVT, so what are your impressions of your pink Athene bag and the company MM now that you have your first MM bag?
> 
> BTW, the light gold hardware turned out to be an excellent match with the leather. The red lining is perfect.


I love the Athene so far! I haven't had a chance to take her out - ugly weather still in the North East and my workplace isn't the place for my nicer bags. Then I'm out of town for a week - so I won't get a test-run in for a bit. 

I love the bag overall. The construction seems wonderful and Marco was spot-on with the light gold hardware and red lining (I let him pick). I didn't think I'd like the bag cinched, but once I saw it I loved it! Not sure I'll carry it that way often. but nice to have the option and it really changes the look. I'm glad I got the zipped version - I think it adds a little something and is more bling than I usually go for (I know, I like plain bags!). This bag is totally different that everything in my collection - I have mostly crossbody, a couple handheld/crook, and a couple backpacks. I'm trying to diversify and this is my first dip in the pond!


----------



## djfmn

MooMooVT said:


> I love the Athene so far! I haven't had a chance to take her out - ugly weather still in the North East and my workplace isn't the place for my nicer bags. Then I'm out of town for a week - so I won't get a test-run in for a bit.
> 
> I love the bag overall. The construction seems wonderful and Marco was spot-on with the light gold hardware and red lining (I let him pick). I didn't think I'd like the bag cinched, but once I saw it I loved it! Not sure I'll carry it that way often. but nice to have the option and it really changes the look. I'm glad I got the zipped version - I think it adds a little something and is more bling than I usually go for (I know, I like plain bags!). This bag is totally different that everything in my collection - I have mostly crossbody, a couple handheld/crook, and a couple backpacks. I'm trying to diversify and this is my first dip in the pond!


Well for your first dip in the pond you sure picked a beauty. I love the Athene leather bought a number of Athene leather bags from Marco when he was making bags for a company called BE. Such a beautiful leather. My daughter still has and uses 3 Athene BE leather bags made by Marco and they are over 10 years old and still look really good.


----------



## carterazo

I need natural light to take decent pictures of my other items. For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> I need natural light to take decent pictures of my other items. For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324157


Haha I didn’t notice the other items in the background at first, I was thinking that you sure do love applesauce! 

Your bag is lovely.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> I need natural light to take decent pictures of my other items. For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324157


Just lovely!!!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Haha I didn’t notice the other items in the background at first, I was thinking that you sure do love applesauce! [emoji14]
> 
> Your bag is lovely.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I did a quick Costco run and took a pic while there. 
Thanks!





msd_bags said:


> Just lovely!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ZaiGk

Hi guys,
I just happened to discover how gorgeous MM bags are and decided that I need to own atleast one MM bag. Now for the dilemma I’m facing-I need a colour that goes with both families-Black & Brown. I don’t want to faux pas. I’ve decided on Napa, but the colours are soo gorgeous, I just can’t decide! Also, if y’all can help me decide a design which goes with both formal & casual occasions, considering all of y’all own most of Marco’s bags. Pls help me guys, I’m sooo overwhelmed right now, that it’s not funny anymore-I’m going bonkers as I’m spoilt for choices. Thanks a tonne,


----------



## lenie

ZaiGk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just happened to discover how gorgeous MM bags are and decided that I need to own atleast one MM bag. Now for the dilemma I’m facing-I need a colour that goes with both families-Black & Brown. I don’t want to faux pas. I’ve decided on Napa, but the colours are soo gorgeous, I just can’t decide! Also, if y’all can help me decide a design which goes with both formal & casual occasions, considering all of y’all own most of Marco’s bags. Pls help me guys, I’m sooo overwhelmed right now, that it’s not funny anymore-I’m going bonkers as I’m spoilt for choices. Thanks a tonne,



Unfortunately, Marco has stopped taking orders for bags. He has officially closed his store for now. We are hoping that he will reopen his store at some time.


----------



## ZaiGk

lenie said:


> Unfortunately, Marco has stopped taking orders for bags. He has officially closed his store for now. We are hoping that he will reopen his store at some time.


Yes but I would still like to keep my choices ready for whenever he reopens, I don’t want to scramble about the last moment, so atleast I’ll just hv to PayPal him instantly with my bag details. Thanks


----------



## Aminu

ZaiGk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just happened to discover how gorgeous MM bags are and decided that I need to own atleast one MM bag. Now for the dilemma I’m facing-I need a colour that goes with both families-Black & Brown. I don’t want to faux pas. I’ve decided on Napa, but the colours are soo gorgeous, I just can’t decide! Also, if y’all can help me decide a design which goes with both formal & casual occasions, considering all of y’all own most of Marco’s bags. Pls help me guys, I’m sooo overwhelmed right now, that it’s not funny anymore-I’m going bonkers as I’m spoilt for choices. Thanks a tonne,



It might be a while before he reopens but I understand your quandary, there are so many possibilities! It's almost impossible to narrow it down to one bag for all occasions. My personal preference is for a medium-sized shoulder tote for casual/daytime (Divina Midi and Angelica are my favourite styles, although I replace the handles with Victoria handles) and a smaller bag with interchangeable straps for formal/evening (regular Zhoe and mini Zhoe look very smart). As for leather, it's so much down to personal preference and since I like a more structured bag, the stiffer leathers work best for this (although the thinner leathers can be stiffened with extra backing). I'm not sure what to suggest regarding a colour that would work with black AND brown! Again, I'd recommend getting 2 bags, perhaps one in a metallic silver to go with the black, and the other in a rich terracotta/orange/tan to go with the brown (which you should be able to find in Nappa). Good luck, I know there're a lot of variations to contemplate. I guess that's why we all have so many MMs!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324157


This is your first MM vacchetta, right?  Sounds like you like it a lot. 
My black vacchetta Mia is the blackest black bag I own. I love it. Your Angelica is just plain gorgeous, @carterazo.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I need natural light to take decent pictures of my other items. For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324157


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## christinemliu

ZaiGk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just happened to discover how gorgeous MM bags are and decided that I need to own atleast one MM bag. Now for the dilemma I’m facing-I need a colour that goes with both families-Black & Brown. I don’t want to faux pas. I’ve decided on Napa, but the colours are soo gorgeous, I just can’t decide! Also, if y’all can help me decide a design which goes with both formal & casual occasions, considering all of y’all own most of Marco’s bags. Pls help me guys, I’m sooo overwhelmed right now, that it’s not funny anymore-I’m going bonkers as I’m spoilt for choices. Thanks a tonne,


I don't consider myself as qualified as some others on here, but just to put in my thoughts...taupe, grey, or navy blue I would think work with both black or brown.
The design part is more difficult...it depends if you want a small or big bag, and how functional you want it...I think a Phoebe is a nice classy bag that works for formal and casual.


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s my black vacchetta Mia again with my indispensable pewter metallic Belen Echandia pencil case:


Mia has officially stolen from Zhoe Legend the title of “my most favorite MM bag”.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I am sad that people seem to be working very hard to find a replacement for Marco’s bags since he is on hiatus. The ones that are ‘bespoke’ are, IMHO, underwhelming. Especially Arayla, who seem to be making a thing of having worked for BE and with Marco. Just not feeling that designer. [emoji53]


----------



## Kylacove

I hear you Bitty. I hurried up and ordered more MM than I should have but hopefully it will tide me over until he opens again. IMO Marco offered designer quality designs and finishes while the competition just looks plain and overpriced for what they are.


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my black vacchetta Mia again with my indispensable pewter metallic Belen Echandia pencil case:
> View attachment 4324647
> 
> Mia has officially stolen from Zhoe Legend the title of “my most favorite MM bag”.



Gorgeous! And your Coach strap would be an excellent match if you ever feel like switching it up


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my black vacchetta Mia again with my indispensable pewter metallic Belen Echandia pencil case:
> View attachment 4324647
> 
> Mia has officially stolen from Zhoe Legend the title of “my most favorite MM bag”.


Does the Mia hold more than the Zhoe Legend ? I'm attracted to the style but never bit the bullet.


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> I don't consider myself as qualified as some others on here, but just to put in my thoughts...taupe, grey, or navy blue I would think work with both black or brown.
> The design part is more difficult...it depends if you want a small or big bag, and how functional you want it...I think a Phoebe is a nice classy bag that works for formal and casual.


Thanks for your input, I think I’ll settle wid Navy/midnight blue (it’s my fav colour too) with gold hardware. I’ll zoom in all phoebe pics available on the net...lol. Omg I’m soo overwhelmed, this bag fetish will conk me out one day


----------



## ZaiGk

Aminu said:


> It might be a while before he reopens but I understand your quandary, there are so many possibilities! It's almost impossible to narrow it down to one bag for all occasions. My personal preference is for a medium-sized shoulder tote for casual/daytime (Divina Midi and Angelica are my favourite styles, although I replace the handles with Victoria handles) and a smaller bag with interchangeable straps for formal/evening (regular Zhoe and mini Zhoe look very smart). As for leather, it's so much down to personal preference and since I like a more structured bag, the stiffer leathers work best for this (although the thinner leathers can be stiffened with extra backing). I'm not sure what to suggest regarding a colour that would work with black AND brown! Again, I'd recommend getting 2 bags, perhaps one in a metallic silver to go with the black, and the other in a rich terracotta/orange/tan to go with the brown (which you should be able to find in Nappa). Good luck, I know there're a lot of variations to contemplate. I guess that's why we all have so many MMs!


Tha is Aminu, I will be ordering 2 bags for sure...I quite like the Divina, I’ll rampage the net for more pics on Divina...lol. I quite like Selene Zip Midi, has a nice chic look to it! I know we are all spoilt rotten for the colours Marco offers, it’s a real quandary! I’m thinking a rose gold perhaps? Goes with both the families right? Omg this is soo confusing...jeez! Lol


----------



## ZaiGk

ZaiGk said:


> Tha is Aminu, I will be ordering 2 bags for sure...I quite like the Divina, I’ll rampage the net for more pics on Divina...lol. I quite like Selene Zip Midi, has a nice chic look to it! I know we are all spoilt rotten for the colours Marco offers, it’s a real quandary! I’m thinking a rose gold perhaps? Goes with both the families right? Omg this is soo confusing...jeez! Lol


Thanks Aminu* this is how u end up typing when ur soo overwhelmed


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> I hear you Bitty. I hurried up and ordered more MM than I should have but hopefully it will tide me over until he opens again. IMO Marco offered designer quality designs and finishes while the competition just looks plain and overpriced for what they are.



Yeah, my New Year’s resolution was to stick to my allowance, which is a totally doable amount. Blew that out of the water ordering 7 bags. But while I am hopeful, the fact Marco is telling people ‘IF’ he does a Kickstarter makes me not want to take a risk and kick myself. My final order was a Pebbled caramel Victoria. I realized I had gotten so many specialty leather bags I didn’t buy a workhorse. 

Anyway. Looking around for things I am willing to sell to pay down the CC faster.


----------



## eleanors36

My third shipment is in transit, and I hope it will be here in a few days.  My fourth will be shipped in early February, I think.  Then I have one last bag, and that will probably be shipped in March or April.  I hope everyone here keeps us up to date about Marco's future because I will definitely order another bag.  In the meantime, I've got lots to pay off!!


----------



## Aminu

ZaiGk said:


> Tha is Aminu, I will be ordering 2 bags for sure...I quite like the Divina, I’ll rampage the net for more pics on Divina...lol. I quite like Selene Zip Midi, has a nice chic look to it! I know we are all spoilt rotten for the colours Marco offers, it’s a real quandary! I’m thinking a rose gold perhaps? Goes with both the families right? Omg this is soo confusing...jeez! Lol



This is my china blue pebbled Divina Midi (with Victoria handles), next to a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb (which Marco sourced for me). I haven't seen any MM leathers in rose gold, but perhaps Marco could source some. It would be great if he would consider offering rose gold hardware too!


----------



## ZaiGk

Aminu said:


> This is my china blue pebbled Divina Midi (with Victoria handles), next to a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb (which Marco sourced for me). I haven't seen any MM leathers in rose gold, but perhaps Marco could source some. It would be great if he would consider offering rose gold hardware too!
> 
> View attachment 4324701


Omg I’m drooling for that gorgeous shade of blue that Divina is such a beauty! And lil Zhoe is just too cute, actually even dull gold is a good colour to match both colour families! Wow, thanks for those pics Aminu, I think I can zero down on soon. Love


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> This is my china blue pebbled Divina Midi (with Victoria handles), next to a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb (which Marco sourced for me). I haven't seen any MM leathers in rose gold, but perhaps Marco could source some. It would be great if he would consider offering rose gold hardware too!
> 
> View attachment 4324701



He actually did offer rose gold leather once as part of a special limited run promotion. There were about 6-8 colors, all metallics. I don’t remember the leather’s name, but I have a clutch in teal and gunmetal. [emoji4] I think someone here has a rose gold Theia.


----------



## Aminu

ZaiGk said:


> Omg I’m drooling for that gorgeous shade of blue that Divina is such a beauty! And lil Zhoe is just too cute, actually even dull gold is a good colour to match both colour families! Wow, thanks for those pics Aminu, I think I can zero down on soon. Love


Check out Everose Glitter Pompei - that's a muted rosy gold.


----------



## Kylacove

Everose glitter pompei grande Aura on left vs Everose diamond midi Theia on right.


----------



## msd_bags

Aminu said:


> This is my china blue pebbled Divina Midi (with Victoria handles), next to a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb (which Marco sourced for me). I haven't seen any MM leathers in rose gold, but perhaps Marco could source some. It would be great if he would consider offering rose gold hardware too!
> 
> View attachment 4324701



The china blue midi Divina is perfection!! Love the Victoria handles on it!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Everose glitter pompei grande Aura on left vs Everose diamond midi Theia on right.


Kylacove I love these bags. I have a Little Muse in Everose glitter pompei which I used on Saturday evening for a large dinner party at a restaurant. I had so many ladies comment on my bag. I also never thought I would like the diamond leathers but I have a platinum and pewter diamond leather Little Tulipano. I love all these different leathers we have been able to get from Marco over the years they are so unusual.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> Everose glitter pompei grande Aura on left vs Everose diamond midi Theia on right.


Unbelievably cute, pretty, and unique!! Seeing everyone's incredible bespoke bags makes me miss Marco too much


----------



## eleanors36

Aminu said:


> This is my china blue pebbled Divina Midi (with Victoria handles), next to a Mini Zhoe in gold laminato lamb (which Marco sourced for me). I haven't seen any MM leathers in rose gold, but perhaps Marco could source some. It would be great if he would consider offering rose gold hardware too!
> 
> View attachment 4324701


That blue is gorgeous! I love that Divina too.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I am sad that people seem to be working very hard to find a replacement for Marco’s bags since he is on hiatus. The ones that are ‘bespoke’ are, IMHO, underwhelming. Especially Arayla, who seem to be making a thing of having worked for BE and with Marco. Just not feeling that designer. [emoji53]


I am planning to wait for him to reinvent his business and come back. I have got really spoiled with his craftsmanship beautiful leathers and the price point. I know when he comes back, if he does and I hope he does, that the price point will be higher. He obviously cannot sustain and keep the business running at this price point so I am sure the prices will increase. I have looked at other bags and the prices are higher and the bags are not as nice. I looked at Arayla and I too am not feeling it. I sew and happen to know that it is much more difficult putting the seam on the inside and then lining the garment. I would presume this is also the case when making a handbag. When I see the seams on the Arayla handbags stitched on the outside to me and this is purely my opinion it looks like shoddy workmanship. It is so much easier to sew a pleat on the outside and not on the inside of the handbag and this is just my personal taste I do not like the look at all. I prefer a more classic and stylish look of workmanship on a handbag. I think I have been spoiled rotten by Marco's leathers, styles and workmanship. I have been buying bags from him since 2006 and I still have some of those bags that I bought 12 years ago and they still are in great condition. Lets hope that he is able to reinvent himself and that we have the opportunity to buy his beautiful bags.


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> He actually did offer rose gold leather once as part of a special limited run promotion. There were about 6-8 colors, all metallics. I don’t remember the leather’s name, but I have a clutch in teal and gunmetal. [emoji4] I think someone here has a rose gold Theia.


It was the Diamond Leather Collection. I have a Little Tulipano in Platinum and Pewter and I love it.
Bad photo but that is all I have


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I am planning to wait for him to reinvent his business and come back. I have got really spoiled with his craftsmanship beautiful leathers and the price point. I know when he comes back, if he does and I hope he does, that the price point will be higher. He obviously cannot sustain and keep the business running at this price point so I am sure the prices will increase. I have looked at other bags and the prices are higher and the bags are not as nice. I looked at Arayla and I too am not feeling it. I sew and happen to know that it is much more difficult putting the seam on the inside and then lining the garment. I would presume this is also the case when making a handbag. When I see the seams on the Arayla handbags stitched on the outside to me and this is purely my opinion it looks like shoddy workmanship. It is so much easier to sew a pleat on the outside and not on the inside of the handbag and this is just my personal taste I do not like the look at all. I prefer a more classic and stylish look of workmanship on a handbag. I think I have been spoiled rotten by Marco's leathers, styles and workmanship. I have been buying bags from him since 2006 and I still have some of those bags that I bought 12 years ago and they still are in great condition. Lets hope that he is able to reinvent himself and that we have the opportunity to buy his beautiful bags.


The price of Arayla gets me also. There is a group bespoke in the making on that forum so I emailed Arayla for a quote for one of their styles in one of the leather options listed. The price quoted was 690! This is with no mods or anything on a really simple hobo style. I think they are marketing to an LA customer and not the rest of the country. I might be interested at $400, but can't really justify $700.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I need natural light to take decent pictures of my other items. For now, here is one picture of Angelica in black Vacchetta. Such sumptuous leather! [emoji7]  The color  is so deep, it made the black seats in my car look dark grey! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324157


Omg that leather...absolute love everything about this bag!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Everose glitter pompei grande Aura on left vs Everose diamond midi Theia on right.



These bags of yours never cease to stun me in their beauty. 

With Marco closing down, I keep asking myself too many times if I’ve made the right decision over the years. There’re so many leathers I still want to try. Such a too short time we have. But I’m glad I decided to jump in.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> It was the Diamond Leather Collection. I have a Little Tulipano in Platinum and Pewter and I love it.
> Bad photo but that is all I have
> View attachment 4325297



Thanks for correcting me. Yes. I also have that pewter in Stella. Such a unique leather.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks everyone for the compliments. Marco really got me with his gorgeous metallics. Then I fell in love with the workmanship and all the style options. I hope his closing is temporary and I can enjoy my bags until he opens again.


----------



## ZaiGk

Kylacove said:


> Everose glitter pompei grande Aura on left vs Everose diamond midi Theia on right.


These are gorgeous


----------



## ZaiGk

vink said:


> He actually did offer rose gold leather once as part of a special limited run promotion. There were about 6-8 colors, all metallics. I don’t remember the leather’s name, but I have a clutch in teal and gunmetal. [emoji4] I think someone here has a rose gold Theia.


I hope I’ll beable to own one of his bags...fingers crossed


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> When I see the seams on the Arayla handbags stitched on the outside to me and this is purely my opinion it looks like shoddy workmanship. It is so much easier to sew a pleat on the outside and not on the inside of the handbag and this is just my personal taste I do not like the look at all.


I have no horse in this particular race, but I think it's a matter of personal taste/style. If anything, one can argue that outside stitching has to be perfect, otherwise the whole look falls apart. Arayla is not perfect, but their actual workmanship is very much on par with MM, IMO .


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I am planning to wait for him to reinvent his business and come back. I have got really spoiled with his craftsmanship beautiful leathers and the price point. I know when he comes back, if he does and I hope he does, that the price point will be higher. He obviously cannot sustain and keep the business running at this price point so I am sure the prices will increase. I have looked at other bags and the prices are higher and the bags are not as nice. I looked at Arayla and I too am not feeling it. I sew and happen to know that it is much more difficult putting the seam on the inside and then lining the garment. I would presume this is also the case when making a handbag. When I see the seams on the Arayla handbags stitched on the outside to me and this is purely my opinion it looks like shoddy workmanship. It is so much easier to sew a pleat on the outside and not on the inside of the handbag and this is just my personal taste I do not like the look at all.



IMHO you nailed it with the outside seams. I also think the corners look sloppy.


----------



## coach943

My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934


The leather on this bag is beyond stunning. The color is gorgeous! Be still my heart


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> I have no horse in this particular race, but I think it's a matter of personal taste/style. If anything, one can argue that outside stitching has to be perfect, otherwise the whole look falls apart. Arayla is not perfect, but their actual workmanship is very much on par with MM, IMO .


I guess it just bothers me that I don't see Arayla as a viable option to MM and it makes me miss it even more. I frankly don't see them staying in business very long if they don't change their business model anyway.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> I am planning to wait for him to reinvent his business and come back. I have got really spoiled with his craftsmanship beautiful leathers and the price point. I know when he comes back, if he does and I hope he does, that the price point will be higher. He obviously cannot sustain and keep the business running at this price point so I am sure the prices will increase. I have looked at other bags and the prices are higher and the bags are not as nice. I looked at Arayla and I too am not feeling it. I sew and happen to know that it is much more difficult putting the seam on the inside and then lining the garment. I would presume this is also the case when making a handbag. When I see the seams on the Arayla handbags stitched on the outside to me and this is purely my opinion it looks like shoddy workmanship. It is so much easier to sew a pleat on the outside and not on the inside of the handbag and this is just my personal taste I do not like the look at all. I prefer a more classic and stylish look of workmanship on a handbag. I think I have been spoiled rotten by Marco's leathers, styles and workmanship. I have been buying bags from him since 2006 and I still have some of those bags that I bought 12 years ago and they still are in great condition. Lets hope that he is able to reinvent himself and that we have the opportunity to buy his beautiful bags.





Kylacove said:


> The price of Arayla gets me also. There is a group bespoke in the making on that forum so I emailed Arayla for a quote for one of their styles in one of the leather options listed. The price quoted was 690! This is with no mods or anything on a really simple hobo style. I think they are marketing to an LA customer and not the rest of the country. I might be interested at $400, but can't really justify $700.


I can't justify their prices, and they don't even have the options MM has for a bespoke bag.  I always like outside pocket options, and, yes, a very simple hobo style is offered.  I will have a good number of MM bags once they all arrive, and I plan to sit with them for a while and hope he will find a way to come back.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934



This is definitely DDG!


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> I have no horse in this particular race, but I think it's a matter of personal taste/style. If anything, one can argue that outside stitching has to be perfect, otherwise the whole look falls apart. Arayla is not perfect, but their actual workmanship is very much on par with MM, IMO .



Sure, definitely not my intent to bash anyone who likes them. Just not for me.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934


Oh, your combo is breathtaking! That hot pink and marine go so well together!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I have no horse in this particular race, but I think it's a matter of personal taste/style. If anything, one can argue that outside stitching has to be perfect, otherwise the whole look falls apart. Arayla is not perfect, but their actual workmanship is very much on par with MM, IMO .


I agree.  Without the outside stitchng it would be just another tote bag.  I truly think it was not about making a cheaper bag, but about making one with a little different slant.  Of course I am one who has a pair of slacks with all of the seams on the outside, on purpose.   Every time I wear them I get lots of compliments.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934


OMG I love pink bags I have 7 in various shades. I am in love with this one. It is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I have no horse in this particular race, but I think it's a matter of personal taste/style. If anything, one can argue that outside stitching has to be perfect, otherwise the whole look falls apart. Arayla is not perfect, but their actual workmanship is very much on par with MM, IMO .


I agree it is merely a matter of personal taste. Pleased you like the quality and the styles and you have another option.
I will either have to be content with what I have or wait and see what the future holds for MM.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934


Unbelievably beautiful


----------



## carterazo

ZaiGk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just happened to discover how gorgeous MM bags are and decided that I need to own atleast one MM bag. Now for the dilemma I’m facing-I need a colour that goes with both families-Black & Brown. I don’t want to faux pas. I’ve decided on Napa, but the colours are soo gorgeous, I just can’t decide! Also, if y’all can help me decide a design which goes with both formal & casual occasions, considering all of y’all own most of Marco’s bags. Pls help me guys, I’m sooo overwhelmed right now, that it’s not funny anymore-I’m going bonkers as I’m spoilt for choices. Thanks a tonne,



I would recommend a Zhoe or midi Alexia in a bright blue such as cobalt or bluette which is a classic blue that goes with anything.  He did not have this color in nappa, but he might when he comes back.  The blue reef nappa is also gorgeous, but it may not be as neutral as the other two I mentioned.  Zhoe- in particular and Alexia can be dressed up or down.  The advantage of the Zhoe is that it can also become a clutch.  Zhoe is truly my favorite MM design.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> This is your first MM vacchetta, right?  Sounds like you like it a lot.
> My black vacchetta Mia is the blackest black bag I own. I love it. Your Angelica is just plain gorgeous, @carterazo.



Thanks, tenKrat!  Yes, it's my first vacchetta.  Wish I had tried a red.  oh well, I did not know it existed.  I will live vicariously through your fabulous vacchetta collection!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Such a beautiful bag!


Thanks, e!  I am still carrying it.  Can you believe it?  Me, carrying a black bag three days in a row?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my black vacchetta Mia again with my indispensable pewter metallic Belen Echandia pencil case:
> View attachment 4324647
> 
> Mia has officially stolen from Zhoe Legend the title of “my most favorite MM bag”.



What???   . That is a major achievement!  You are the queen of Zhoe legends.  Mia is truly beautiful!

(I totally missed out on the BE pencil cases...  )


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> My third shipment is in transit, and I hope it will be here in a few days.  My fourth will be shipped in early February, I think.  Then I have one last bag, and that will probably be shipped in March or April.  I hope everyone here keeps us up to date about Marco's future because I will definitely order another bag.  In the meantime, I've got lots to pay off!!


How exciting!  Hope you get it soon!  (You really went to town ordering beautiful MM's.  Will we be seeing more green bags? )


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Omg that leather...absolute love everything about this bag!  ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you!  It is a treat of a bag for sure!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934


So beautiful!  Perfect pink, congrats!


----------



## msd_bags

coach943 said:


> My Fuchsia Washed Lamb Soulmate came today. It is beautiful. The picture does not do it justice. It is the perfect hot pink. It has black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining.
> View attachment 4325933
> View attachment 4325934



Oh, this leather is a beauty!! Enjoy your bag. [emoji3]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I would recommend a Zhoe or midi Alexia in a bright blue such as cobalt or bluette which is a classic blue that goes with anything.  He did not have this color in nappa, but he might when he comes back.  The blue reef nappa is also gorgeous, but it may not be as neutral as the other two I mentioned.  Zhoe- in particular and Alexia can be dressed up or down.  The advantage of the Zhoe is that it can also become a clutch.  Zhoe is truly my favorite MM design.


I LOVE this bag.  It's very versatile, holds enough, and has a beautiful design.  If MM comes back, I will probably get another one in a blue.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> How exciting!  Hope you get it soon!  (You really went to town ordering beautiful MM's.  Will we be seeing more green bags? )


Yes, you will!  I ordered a lot from him especially after I received my first shipment.  I wish I could have ordered about two more: another in a vachetta and another in pompei.  I've tried to use different leathers, but I ran out of $$ for all the ones I wanted!!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Thanks, e!  I am still carrying it.  Can you believe it?  Me, carrying a black bag three days in a row?


That's an accomplishment!!


----------



## Bagmedic

My white box just arrived!!!  Wasn't scheduled for delivery until Fri and was wondering if it would be delayed by the polar vortex!  No signature needed....just left at my mailbox so good thing I received a text it was delivered!  Not sure i would have gone down to look in this cold when I wasn't expecting any other mail today! 

I have 2 meetings so no time to open and want to give them time to thaw out!  

So exciting to finally see Marco's craft!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I hear you Bitty. I hurried up and ordered more MM than I should have but hopefully it will tide me over until he opens again. IMO Marco offered designer quality designs and finishes while the competition just looks plain and overpriced for what they are.


I also ordered one more even though I know I am bag budget depleted. I just knew I would regret it if I did not get that one last bag. That gorgeous black vachetta MIA that tenkrat posted well I just had to have one. I am not a vachetta leather person I find it a little on the heavy side for me. I felt a MIA is so small weight would not be an issue.
So a black MIA in vachetta it is with lilac lining and I think gold or light gunmetal hardware. I told Marco I am still thinking on the hardware and he said it is not going to be make for some time so I have some time to decide on the final HW choice.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also ordered one more even though I know I am bag budget depleted. I just knew I would regret it if I did not get that one last bag. That gorgeous black vachetta MIA that tenkrat posted well I just had to have one. I am not a vachetta leather person I find it a little on the heavy side for me. I felt a MIA is so small weight would not be an issue.
> So a black MIA in vachetta it is with lilac lining and I think gold or light gunmetal hardware. I told Marco I am still thinking on the hardware and he said it is not going to be make for some time so I have some time to decide on the final HW choice.


You will love it!  My black vachetta Zhoe and mahogany vacchetta Daphne are my most elegant bags. I call vacchetta the Queen of leather.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> My white box just arrived!!!  Wasn't scheduled for delivery until Fri and was wondering if it would be delayed by the polar vortex!  No signature needed....just left at my mailbox so good thing I received a text it was delivered!  Not sure i would have gone down to look in this cold when I wasn't expecting any other mail today!
> 
> I have 2 meetings so no time to open and want to give them time to thaw out!
> 
> So exciting to finally see Marco's craft!


Dying in anticipation for you!!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Yes, you will!  I ordered a lot from him especially after I received my first shipment.  I wish I could have ordered about two more: another in a vachetta and another in pompei.  I've tried to use different leathers, but I ran out of $$ for all the ones I wanted!!


Sounds like you followed us all down the rabbit hole. I spent waaaay more than I expected. I figured it was not or never. Can't wait to see all you got!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> My white box just arrived!!!  Wasn't scheduled for delivery until Fri and was wondering if it would be delayed by the polar vortex!  No signature needed....just left at my mailbox so good thing I received a text it was delivered!  Not sure i would have gone down to look in this cold when I wasn't expecting any other mail today!
> 
> I have 2 meetings so no time to open and want to give them time to thaw out!
> 
> So exciting to finally see Marco's craft!


(Im)patiently waiting to see your goodies! [emoji1]


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Dying in anticipation for you!!



I took some photos earlier but they don't do them any justice and really want to have time to give them a proper reveal so may not be until Saturday.  In my excitement I opened the box and looked at the bags, felt the leather but in my excitement forgot to look inside at the lining Marco chose for me!

I received:
Calista in tan washed lamb - It wasn't what I was expecting but I think with some patina, I will love this bag for ages!  The leather has more of a large pebble look to it.  I guess the swatch I looked at wasn't like that and looked more like a rough leather.  Just different than I expected but I wanted "that bag" to just sling over your shoulder with some old jeans and boots look.  No one I know will have this leather!

Phoebe in octane nappa - Much softer than I imagined!  I love the size and can see why others order multiples in this style!  I thought I would like Penelope more than Phoebe but I will be playing favorites with Phoebe I think!  The card slots on the back wall will be so useful and leaves me room so I can fit my glass case (if at night) and small items like keys and lipstick for running out for a short time/dinner.

Penelope in mauve aquila matte - Again, I didn't know what to expect of this leather since I had not heard of it before and really like it!  I almost wish I had ordered Calista in this leather but I wanted to try different things.  Marco is sending a tassel to match this bag in one of my last orders which I think will give it a different look.  I have some clutches about this size with large tassels and love them.  The tassel adds some glam to it!

Now I can't wait to see what else I get but it will be months from now.....I wish I had had time/money to order something in his vacchetta but will hope I have the opportunity again!


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagmedic said:


> I took some photos earlier but they don't do them any justice and really want to have time to give them a proper reveal so may not be until Saturday.  In my excitement I opened the box and looked at the bags, felt the leather but in my excitement forgot to look inside at the lining Marco chose for me!
> 
> I received:
> Calista in tan washed lamb - It wasn't what I was expecting but I think with some patina, I will love this bag for ages!  The leather has more of a large pebble look to it.  I guess the swatch I looked at wasn't like that and looked more like a rough leather.  Just different than I expected but I wanted "that bag" to just sling over your shoulder with some old jeans and boots look.  No one I know will have this leather!
> 
> Phoebe in octane nappa - Much softer than I imagined!  I love the size and can see why others order multiples in this style!  I thought I would like Penelope more than Phoebe but I will be playing favorites with Phoebe I think!  The card slots on the back wall will be so useful and leaves me room so I can fit my glass case (if at night) and small items like keys and lipstick for running out for a short time/dinner.
> 
> Penelope in mauve aquila matte - Again, I didn't know what to expect of this leather since I had not heard of it before and really like it!  I almost wish I had ordered Calista in this leather but I wanted to try different things.  Marco is sending a tassel to match this bag in one of my last orders which I think will give it a different look.  I have some clutches about this size with large tassels and love them.  The tassel adds some glam to it!
> 
> Now I can't wait to see what else I get but it will be months from now.....I wish I had had time/money to order something in his vacchetta but will hope I have the opportunity again!


Congrats @Bagmedic! You really do not know what the leather will feel and look like until you receive the bags in your hands. I love Aquila Matte and I'm so glad I listened to the ladies on tPF and ordered a bag in that leather type. I just wish I have ordered the orange color. The Phoebe and Penelope are so cute. I wish I had ordered at least one.  I cannot wait to see your pictures. 

It will be a long time before I receive my final order. I ordered pebbled and nappa leather. but wish I had ordered pompei and vacchetta leather as well.


----------



## Muppet18

Got my box yesterday and this was inside
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
What a wonderful bag!!!!!


----------



## ajamy

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


That is stunning! But I now have to add Aquila Matt to my list of “leathers I wish I’d got when I could”, sigh .


----------



## christinemliu

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!![emoji813]


Your MM MM haha, is so pretty and looks velvety...I wish I could reach out and touch it through the screen!


----------



## Muppet18

Thank you!
That leather is so amazing and I love to see how it will look like after some time!!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


Congrats! I loveAquila Matte. It is so light weight, plus the colors are amazing. This leather works so well for MM unstructured bags.


----------



## eleanors36

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


Love this!! Beautiful color, and I really love that bag.  My second is on the way.


----------



## djfmn

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


Ooh this is a beautiful bag. I love the leather and the rich color. Stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## bonniekir

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!



What a great look in this model!! I have the leather in the Victoria, and this is a very hardy leather. Granted one can see the aging , but in a very subtle way! If my dogs have been jumpingon me while wearing the bag, or laying on any of my Aquila bags it is just fine..scratch marks will disappear with a bit of lotion. Rain and snow is also just ok [emoji6]
Congratulations with this beauty !!


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> I took some photos earlier but they don't do them any justice and really want to have time to give them a proper reveal so may not be until Saturday.  In my excitement I opened the box and looked at the bags, felt the leather but in my excitement forgot to look inside at the lining Marco chose for me!
> 
> I received:
> Calista in tan washed lamb - It wasn't what I was expecting but I think with some patina, I will love this bag for ages!  The leather has more of a large pebble look to it.  I guess the swatch I looked at wasn't like that and looked more like a rough leather.  Just different than I expected but I wanted "that bag" to just sling over your shoulder with some old jeans and boots look.  No one I know will have this leather!
> 
> Phoebe in octane nappa - Much softer than I imagined!  I love the size and can see why others order multiples in this style!  I thought I would like Penelope more than Phoebe but I will be playing favorites with Phoebe I think!  The card slots on the back wall will be so useful and leaves me room so I can fit my glass case (if at night) and small items like keys and lipstick for running out for a short time/dinner.
> 
> Penelope in mauve aquila matte - Again, I didn't know what to expect of this leather since I had not heard of it before and really like it!  I almost wish I had ordered Calista in this leather but I wanted to try different things.  Marco is sending a tassel to match this bag in one of my last orders which I think will give it a different look.  I have some clutches about this size with large tassels and love them.  The tassel adds some glam to it!
> 
> Now I can't wait to see what else I get but it will be months from now.....I wish I had had time/money to order something in his vacchetta but will hope I have the opportunity again!


What awesome selections!
The tan washed lamb is an interesting - and I think lovely - leather. When I received my bag in it, I was also a little surprised in that photos don't tell us all there is to know about texture. I have a Penelope in it and have been using her for a couple weeks now. The surface texture has softened quite a bit and the color variations have grown more subtle. I'll be curious to hear what you think as you wear your new Calista! 



Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


LOVE!
Aquila Matte *and* dark grey - perfect combination.


----------



## Kylacove

Did anyone order grande Mia? Would love to see pictures.


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> What awesome selections!
> The tan washed lamb is an interesting - and I think lovely - leather. When I received my bag in it, I was also a little surprised in that photos don't tell us all there is to know about texture. I have a Penelope in it and have been using her for a couple weeks now. The surface texture has softened quite a bit and the color variations have grown more subtle. I'll be curious to hear what you think as you wear your new Calista!
> 
> 
> LOVE!
> Aquila Matte *and* dark grey - perfect combination.


Do you have a photo of your Penelope?  I can't remember if you posted one.  Mine doesn't seem to have any color variation.  It seems pretty consistent in color with large pebbly look.  Tomorrow will be better for photos.  Too dark now and I have horrible lighting day or night for photos.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Do you have a photo of your Penelope?  I can't remember if you posted one.  Mine doesn't seem to have any color variation.  It seems pretty consistent in color with large pebbly look.  Tomorrow will be better for photos.  Too dark now and I have horrible lighting day or night for photos.


Here’s a photo from what I think was my first wear. The color varies a little in addition to it collecting surface marks. Now I am super curious about the texture on your bag - it sounds like  washed lambskins I have seen.


----------



## Bagmedic

Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743
> View attachment 4328764


Interesting - lots of variation!
Yours looks more like what I would expect just hearing the words 'washed lamb' with that level of grain. IMO it's nicely complimented by the way the hide is arranged on the bag. Do you think the surface texture takes on scratches like what you see in the photo of my Penelope?


----------



## Bagmedic

Here are the two other items I ordered.

Phoebe in nappa octane and looks like a pink lining.
Penelope in mauve aquila matte with lavendar lining.


----------



## Bagmedic

pdxhb said:


> Interesting - lots of variation!
> Yours looks more like what I would expect just hearing the words 'washed lamb' with that level of grain. IMO it's nicely complimented by the way the hide is arranged on the bag. Do you think the surface texture takes on scratches like what you see in the photo of my Penelope?


Honestly, when I hear washed lamb, I think soft....which is what my bag is.  I also think smooth with a somewhat wrinkly look.  I don't think pebbled but it is what it is.  I've loaded it up for an outing today to see how it wears and if I grow to like it.  I don't see it scratching and aging because the surface is more smooth.  Time will tell!


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Honestly, when I hear washed lamb, I think soft....which is what my bag is.  I also think smooth with a somewhat wrinkly look.  I don't think pebbled but it is what it is.  I've loaded it up for an outing today to see how it wears and if I grow to like it.  I don't see it scratching and aging because the surface is more smooth.  Time will tell!


Definitely want to hear how it wears and hope you do fall in love with it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

pdxhb said:


> Interesting - lots of variation!
> Yours looks more like what I would expect just hearing the words 'washed lamb' with that level of grain. IMO it's nicely complimented by the way the hide is arranged on the bag. Do you think the surface texture takes on scratches like what you see in the photo of my Penelope?



I have no lamb but I really like both.  The calista looks amazing.  And I do like the Penelope as well.  Alas I would have no expectations on what they should be... and as we’ve learned.. Love it or list it!


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743
> View attachment 4328764


I really like the look of your Calista the variations in the leather are amazing. I have no expectations for my washed lamb bag and I got a cobalt blue washed lamb midi Juliet. I have no real idea of the what the leather looks like I thought it sounded different and interesting. I wavered between the orange and the cobalt blue and changed at the end to the blue and decided on orange Aquila matte for the midi Victoria. I personally like the look of your leather I think it is really interesting looking and different. I love the variations in the leather. Your bag has a real warm look to it and the Calista is perfect for that leather. I hope you learn to love it or as coastaljewel says List it. Although it might grow on you.


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> Interesting - lots of variation!
> Yours looks more like what I would expect just hearing the words 'washed lamb' with that level of grain. IMO it's nicely complimented by the way the hide is arranged on the bag. Do you think the surface texture takes on scratches like what you see in the photo of my Penelope?



This looks like bubble lamb leather. I have this type of leather. The bubble lamb leather has more texture and character than smooth lamb leather. I think it’s pretty and will wear better than smooth. I can understand why it wasn’t what you were expecting as the swatch is definitely smoother.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the two other items I ordered.
> 
> Phoebe in nappa octane and looks like a pink lining.
> Penelope in mauve aquila matte with lavendar lining.
> 
> View attachment 4328788
> View attachment 4328791
> View attachment 4328792
> View attachment 4328794


I have always loved octane nappa such a great color love the lining choice gorgeous.
I also love you mauve aquila matte with the lavender lining what a pretty combination. I ordered my first aquila matte in orange for the midi Victoria and I am loving the look of this leather on your gorgeous Penny.


----------



## bonniekir

BittyMonkey said:


> I am sad that people seem to be working very hard to find a replacement for Marco’s bags since he is on hiatus. The ones that are ‘bespoke’ are, IMHO, underwhelming. Especially Arayla, who seem to be making a thing of having worked for BE and with Marco. Just not feeling that designer. [emoji53]



I agree with you re the Arayla, I feel also the bespoke bags a bit underwhelming.  What I don’t understand is that the people behind Arayla should have worked with Marco??? Unless Jackie from BE is behind this brand. Because she is the only one Marco has been working for.
Also the price is much higher than what I would pay. But each have their own taste!


----------



## lulu212121

lenie said:


> This looks like bubble lamb leather. I have this type of leather. The bubble lamb leather has more texture and character than smooth lamb leather. I think it’s pretty and will wear better than smooth. I can understand why it wasn’t what you were expecting as the swatch is definitely smoother.


Thanks for that explanation. Not my bag, but I was perplexed as to why it looked this way.


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743
> View attachment 4328764



I think your bags are wonderful!! The lamb will soften up with usage. Someone suggested it might be the bubble, but I had a bubble lamb bag from another company and the texture was not at all this smoothe. It was really bubbled.. lol
Anyway congrats with your bags! Cant wait to see how they ‘mature’
My Aquilas could be a bit stiff when new, but with usage they relaxed a lot..


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> I am sad that people seem to be working very hard to find a replacement for Marco’s bags since he is on hiatus. The ones that are ‘bespoke’ are, IMHO, underwhelming. Especially Arayla, who seem to be making a thing of having worked for BE and with Marco. Just not feeling that designer. [emoji53]



Very interesting about “making a thing”. [emoji848] Sounds fishy to me especially now that Marco has to “slowdown” his business. [emoji848]


----------



## lenie

vink said:


> Very interesting about “making a thing”. [emoji848] Sounds fishy to me especially now that Marco has to “slowdown” his business. [emoji848]



It is a legitimate business. Several of the Arayla team worked at BE with Marco. It is a company led entirely by women. Arayla has been in business awhile before MM closed. It is great to have choices and not every company, style, or bag suits everyone. While it is very unfortunate that MM had to close and there can never be another Massaccesi, other companies can create products that may appeal to some.


----------



## Kylacove

Are you affiliated with Arayla in some way Lenie? You have had several meet ups with the owners so I wondered if you were connected to someone in the company. Just curious.


----------



## lenie

Kylacove said:


> Are you affiliated with Arayla in some way Lenie? You have had several meet ups with the owners so I wondered if you were connected to someone in the company. Just curious.



Not at all. I just live in the same city as one of the team members so it was easy to see the bags in real life.


----------



## Kylacove

That must be fun to see items in real life. Computer monitors rarely show true colors in my experience.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> It is a legitimate business. Several of the Arayla team worked at BE with Marco. It is a company led entirely by women. Arayla has been in business awhile before MM closed. It is great to have choices and not every company, style, or bag suits everyone. While it is very unfortunate that MM had to close and there can never be another Massaccesi, other companies can create products that may appeal to some.



Lenie, I understand you like Arayla, but as far as I am informed Marco has only worked with Jackie ( BE) 

I started this thread simply because I knew the WORK of Marco’s , so I thought others knowing this as well through BE might be interested.


----------



## soramillay

Can someone explain what exactly is causing all this tense conversation about Arayla? I find it weird that people are grilling Lenie given that she has been such a huge supporter of MM over the years. Anyone who frequents other threads in this forum will see that Lenie enjoys buying from a variety of indie designers. I think she has bought quite a few bags from Laurel Dasso if I’m not wrong. If I were a startup, she would be my dream customer!

If out of a desire to protect Marco and a possible comeback, we would rather not have discussion of other competitors that offer bag customization, I think we can just say so. I personally feel it is in bad taste to bash Arayla’s bags here just as it would be bashing MK in the Coach forum. FWIW, I do not plan to purchase any Arayla or Dasso bags as the asthetics do not appeal to me, so I am a neutral party. I am also totally on board with not promoting other brands on the MM thread—let’s say so if that’s what we feel.

If the issue is about whether Arayla really has affiliation with BE, I can see the loyalty conflict this causes if what Arayla is suggesting is that they are now the successor to BE. Although, can’t there be more than one company affiliated to the former BE? If there is an issue here, an explanation would be enlightening.

That’s all from me. Patiently waiting for my two shipments. And looking forward to Marco’s Kickstarter.


----------



## Aminu

@soramillay I agree. I'm scratching my head over all this Arayla stuff. I'm only here for MM. 
Can't wait to get my final order. And to see pics of all of yours! I especially love the mod shots, to see the bags 'in action' as it were! It would be amazing to see everyone's complete MM families too!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I really like the look of your Calista the variations in the leather are amazing. I have no expectations for my washed lamb bag and I got a cobalt blue washed lamb midi Juliet. I have no real idea of the what the leather looks like I thought it sounded different and interesting. I wavered between the orange and the cobalt blue and changed at the end to the blue and decided on orange Aquila matte for the midi Victoria. I personally like the look of your leather I think it is really interesting looking and different. I love the variations in the leather. Your bag has a real warm look to it and the Calista is perfect for that leather. I hope you learn to love it or as coastaljewel says List it. Although it might grow on you.


My washed leather tan Midi Victoria also looks quite different , smoother with just a little pebble in some ares, it is clearly a very natural leather.  however I agree with djfmn that your Calista looks lovely and I’d have been very happy to receive a bag with that texture.  I hope it grows on you.


----------



## TotinScience

Aminu said:


> @soramillay I agree. I'm scratching my head over all this Arayla stuff. I'm only here for MM.
> Can't wait to get my final order. And to see pics of all of yours! I especially love the mod shots, to see the bags 'in action' as it were! It would be amazing to see everyone's complete MM families too!


@soramillay and @Aminu, I agree with you 100% RE: Arayla. If anything, I think it's great that after experiencing Marco's amazing and personal customer service and wonderful bags, people are seeking out other indie designers who focus on running a locally sustained business, sourcing out great leathers, and building long lasting customer relationships. .


----------



## Kylacove

I'm sorry if my question seemed like I was "grilling" lenie. Of course she buys other brands. I think we all do. She just seemed very plugged into the company, had personal meetings with the owners, and promoted them. I was simply curious if she had a family member who worked for them, had some connection, etc. I probably should have PM'd her instead.
As for the Arayla bashing, some people have suggested that Arayla was a logical place to go when MM is no more, Arayla itself seems to be positioning themselves that way, and several of us have said why that is not an acceptable option for us. I'm not going to mention them anymore on this thread.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Did anyone order grande Mia? Would love to see pictures.


I was the one who requested Marco make a Grande Mia and I was going to order one. Then I decided to order a MIA instead of the Grande Mia. I know that had Marco remained open and I had the chance to order a bag later this year I definitely would have gone ahead and ordered a Grande Mia. Marco was also kind enough to say there was no 6 or 8 bag requirement he would make a Grande Mia for anyone who ordered one. Now that you mention this style I wish I had a larger money tree so that I could order one. I think I might like the larger size version of Mia. I definitely cannot order another bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I’m sorry if I started an argument. That wasn’t my intention. On some other threads they talk about brands that are comparable. That’s what I was thinking. Apologies and enjoy your Aralyas. [emoji259]


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I’m sorry if I started an argument. That wasn’t my intention. On some other threads they talk about brands that are comparable. That’s what I was thinking. Apologies and enjoy your Aralyas. [emoji259]


No need to apologize discussion and different opinions are a good thing. Everyone has their likes and dislikes and being able to express them is good. Even when it comes to MM bags I love some of the styles and some of them I would never buy they are just not for me although I love them on other ladies. I am not a Calista fan but I love the look on other ladies and the style and the leathers they choose. It is good that there are bag styles and leathers that suit every taste. Also that there are other bag makers that other ladies like it is wonderful that we have all these options. I think the ladies that have found something they like is a good thing. I think each bag maker needs to stand on its own quality and merits that is what makes them unique and different.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have to say I am happy that some of us are attracted to independent and local artisans, regardless of what I, BittyMonkey, think about their outside seams, haha. 

Seriously though, do we want to talk about other brands we might like in between reveals? I could see it going either way. There are already three MM threads so I don't know if we want a "Massaccesi Alternatives" thread. But maybe.


----------



## soramillay

BittyMonkey said:


> I have to say I am happy that some of us are attracted to independent and local artisans, regardless of what I, BittyMonkey, think about their outside seams, haha.
> 
> Seriously though, do we want to talk about other brands we might like in between reveals? I could see it going either way. There are already three MM threads so I don't know if we want a "Massaccesi Alternatives" thread. But maybe.



BittyMonkey, I am not saying you are the only one but when there is talk of other brands, there is always this feeling that people are eager to move on from MM whether it is true or not:


BittyMonkey said:


> I am sad that people seem to be working very hard to find a replacement for Marco’s bags since he is on hiatus. The ones that are ‘bespoke’ are, IMHO, underwhelming. Especially Arayla, who seem to be making a thing of having worked for BE and with Marco. Just not feeling that designer. [emoji53]



I understand you do not at all want to cause division or start an argument... unfortunately it does seem like bringing up other brands in this thread will only invite comparisons. And then the comparisons will cause defensiveness. 

Therefore I suggest we keep this thread MM only and do not discuss or recommend other brands. There are other threads for having these discussions within the sub-forum.


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> BittyMonkey, I am not saying you are the only one but when there is talk of other brands, there is always this feeling that people are eager to move on from MM whether it is true or not:
> 
> 
> I understand you do not at all want to cause division or start an argument... unfortunately it does seem like bringing up other brands in this thread will only invite comparisons. And then the comparisons will cause defensiveness.
> 
> Therefore I suggest we keep this thread MM only and do not discuss or recommend other brands. There are other threads for having these discussions within the sub-forum.



I’d second or third(?) you on making this thread MM only, too. 

Also, maybe it’s just me. But I find it strange for a brand to suddenly try to promote that they are like the successor or associate with another brand that’s fading out without any known or official link with another brand before the announcement that this brand decides to go on hiatus for a while. I think Arayla has been around for some time, but they never mention anything about working with Marco. Also, I think Marco works alone on his brand? Maybe both used to work with BE, but that doesn’t mean they had worked together in the past. For the brand to suddenly touting about the “relationship” with another brand at this moment, although could be just a marketing ploy to scoop up the customers from another brand, is not the tactic that I like, especially for the Indy market. Everyone knows everyone at some point. But that doesn’t mean they have to work together before. I buy a lot from Indy brands. I know this for a fact. Needless to say some don’t even like each other. But I do like when the Indy does collaboration.


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> I’d second or third(?) you on making this thread MM only, too.


Sounds good. Just curious what other people thought.


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> Sounds good. Just curious what other people thought.



Well, I don’t know. But the topic said so? I’m here for MM. It should be the main focus. If I want info on Loewe, I’d go to Loewe thread. Unless is a comparison or a choice like what should I buy between MM .... or Arayla .... , which I think is fair enough to ask people who know something about at least one brand so they can give you info, then I don’t really see the point. But even with that kind of question, sometimes I find it more polite to start a new thread so maybe people can chim in (?) otherwise, there wouldn’t be people coming to the ground forum asking whether to buy Chanel or Hermes when they have to pick one. I think when the topic said it’s all about this brand, it’s like a club or a sub forum in itself. (Because that brand doesn’t have enough interest/traffic or big enough to have its own sub forum yet. Remember when we was trying to make it happened for MM a couple years ago?) 

When Chanel raise the price and people got mad and want to move to some other brands, they simply said it’s time for them to move on. I don’t see one coming back to Chanel forum and say Karl also design for Fendi so they should leave Chanel and get Fendi Kan I instead of the classic flap. Not even Prada and Miu Miu which is practically design by the same designer and live under the same company roof.

I don’t know much about BE coz I didn’t really care for them when they were in business. Never checked them out. I think I only saw one bag from them and it’s totally not my style. Too much and fuzzy, I’d say. But I deemed Marco must have left lots of good impression with the ladies since I believe he was only a supplier(?) of leather back then(?), not even an official designer for the brand himself(?) that the ladies was glad he decided to start his brand(?). Even with that, I don’t see him touting it that he used to work for BE. Even the comparison of leather type only happens on this thread by the ladies. Never on MM Blog or even a private message. But for another brand to say they used to work with this brand and then with that brand like keep making connections whenever one is dying, to me, it sounds like a bad marketing. 

I haven’t checked out Arayla yet, but I don’t think I’ll. I’m waiting for 3 shipments which I told Marco to take his time. After they arrive, I’ll have quite a number of bags that can cure my craving for quite a long time, I hope.


----------



## TotinScience

vink said:


> Also, maybe it’s just me. But I find it strange for a brand to suddenly try to promote that they are like the successor or associate with another brand that’s fading out without any known or official link with another brand before the announcement that this brand decides to go on hiatus for a while. I think Arayla has been around for some time, but they never mention anything about working with Marco


When did Arayla do that very thing though? I recall reading awhile back, well before Marco announced his hiatus that someone in Arayla used to work with BE/Marco, but  I never had any impression they used this connection as the means of establishing any kind of successorship. I think the whole conflation of the two brands here came to be more due to several members (myself included) checking out the bags for either in parallel. I could be wrong though. 
I think it is OK to occasionally discuss other brands in relation to the thread brand, but obviously only in direct relation to the said thread brand.


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> When did Arayla do that very thing though? I recall reading awhile back, well before Marco announced his hiatus that someone in Arayla used to work with BE/Marco, but  I never had any impression they used this connection as the means of establishing any kind of successorship. I think the whole conflation of the two brands here came to be more due to several members (myself included) checking out the bags for either in parallel. I could be wrong though.
> I think it is OK to occasionally discuss other brands in relation to the thread brand, but obviously only in direct relation to the said thread brand.



I don’t know. I found it in this thread since I haven’t checked out Arayla thread. I’m very busy these days and spend less time here. (Very good for my wallet coz it need time to recover. Big time. [emoji28]) But suddenly, I find all this “used to work with” everywhere in the thread. It’s making me uncomfortable. Maybe because I’m still waiting for my bags from Marco? 

People check out stuff everywhere. [emoji16] I buy from some other brands, too, besides MM. [emoji4] I just find it’s odd that all the “used to work with” make such a big deal. If you like the style and the vibe, maybe talk about the style and the vibe. If the quality is comparable, then comment on the quality. I find the word “used to work with” is the least related to the design and quality unless that person used to produce for that one brand (I believe Marco produced for BE) or design for that one brand (maybe Arayla team designed for BE(?)) then, I’d see that you can get BE quality from MM, perhaps not the vibe, which could be Arayla’s. Or vibe from Arayla, but doesn’t guarantee the BE quality, therefore MM’s. I don’t see how MM quality and design can be linked to Arayla’s. I’m not saying Arayla’s design is better or worse compare to MM. But it just doesn’t make sense to me to link the two together in my head. [emoji848]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743
> View attachment 4328764





Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743
> View attachment 4328764


I'm sorry your bag didn't live up to your expectation! I totally understand. The same thing happened to me. I made so many customizations to my bag that I was so nervous and excited the night before it was meant to arrive that I literally dreamt about it! When I ordered my Selene, it was much brighter than I expected, and it turns out that the name provided with my swatch was incorrect! At first I was disappointed, but after using it and matching it to my outfits, I realized a bright red is so much more style than a dark red, and is better for year-round use.

I like both your bubbled lamb and the washed lamb swatch! How does the leather feel? I honestly think your Calista looks really good in the bubbled texture. Jerome Dreyfuss uses this leather a lot, so to me it looks very Parisian chic. I get that you might have been looking for that more patina-ed look, which is also very cool. Perhaps emailing Marco and asking for clarification on the leather used and asking about the characteristics of the leather would help? 

Worse comes to worst, you could list it on the BST! I think you would be able to find a buyer


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm sorry your bag didn't live up to your expectation! I totally understand. The same thing happened to me. I made so many customizations to my bag that I was so nervous and excited the night before it was meant to arrive that I literally dreamt about it! When I ordered my Selene, it was much brighter than I expected, and it turns out that the name provided with my swatch was incorrect! At first I was disappointed, but after using it and matching it to my outfits, I realized a bright red is so much more style than a dark red, and is better for year-round use.
> 
> I like both your bubbled lamb and the washed lamb swatch! How does the leather feel? I honestly think your Calista looks really good in the bubbled texture. Jerome Dreyfuss uses this leather a lot, so to me it looks very Parisian chic. I get that you might have been looking for that more patina-ed look, which is also very cool. Perhaps emailing Marco and asking for clarification on the leather used and asking about the characteristics of the leather would help?
> 
> Worse comes to worst, you could list it on the BST! I think you would be able to find a buyer


Thanks, BBB19! I've decided to take some of everyone's advice and "live" with it for a bit and decide.  I took it out yesterday running errands and I don't have an opinion either way yet.  I also think the photos online with the models they must not have had anything in the bags because when you do, it definitely slouches.  It isn't as big as i was expecting which isn't a bad or good thing.  Just an observation.  Maybe if I speak French while I'm wearing it, I will feel more Parisian chic, n'est-ce pa?


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Thanks, BBB19! I've decided to take some of everyone's advice and "live" with it for a bit and decide.  I took it out yesterday running errands and I don't have an opinion either way yet.  I also think the photos online with the models they must not have had anything in the bags because when you do, it definitely slouches.  It isn't as big as i was expecting which isn't a bad or good thing.  Just an observation.  Maybe if I speak French while I'm wearing it, I will feel more Parisian chic, n'est-ce pa?


I have had that same thought about Calista when wearing the style - it definitely slouches more than the model shots show! 
Glad you took her out for a spin. Speaking French can't hurt, right?


----------



## bonniekir

Well, I have lots of incoming bags, but not had time to check them all out yet. 
Here is a SLG model, I never thought of getting, but realised it might come in handy should I go anywhere bagless! [emoji1]
Fat chance.. lol...
The MM cardholder seemed great to wear in my coatpockets, and a testdrive today confirmed this ! There is inside just space enough for carkeys , reciepts and coins plus my reading glasses...and the phone in the other pocket...






Now my wellused BE cardholder in Pewter can rest a while after 9 yrs ...and it is very tired.. lol

And I never got to try the leatherbracelets , so I thought having 2 neutrals and one bright might be nice. 
I don’t like to wear jewelry, so I got size medium, which is perfect! This size will sit nice and loose and not snug on my wrist[emoji106]
Yet I think I should have gotten a couple more with colours..


----------



## Kylacove

Is it easier to use cardholders in smooshy leather or more structured like pompei?  I can see cards being hard to pull out or put in if the leather is too soft .


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Well, I have lots of incoming bags, but not had time to check them all out yet.
> Here is a SLG model, I never thought of getting, but realised it might come in handy should I go anywhere bagless! [emoji1]
> Fat chance.. lol...
> The MM cardholder seemed great to wear in my coatpockets, and a testdrive today confirmed this ! There is inside just space enough for carkeys , reciepts and coins plus my reading glasses...and the phone in the other pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4329699
> View attachment 4329700
> View attachment 4329701
> 
> 
> Now my wellused BE cardholder in Pewter can rest a while after 9 yrs ...and it is very tired.. lol
> 
> And I never got to try the leatherbracelets , so I thought having 2 neutrals and one bright might be nice.
> I don’t like to wear jewelry, so I got size medium, which is perfect! This size will sit nice and loose and not snug on my wrist[emoji106]
> Yet I think I should have gotten a couple more with colours..
> 
> View attachment 4329719



*BAGLESS*????!!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Does the Mia hold more than the Zhoe Legend ? I'm attracted to the style but never bit the bullet.


Mia holds much less than Zhoe Legend. I think Grand Mia would be more similar in size.


----------



## tenKrat

Muppet18 said:


> Got my box yesterday and this was inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Aquila Mate dark grey .
> What a wonderful bag!!!!!


Beautiful!  I have this same bag in pearl grey pebbled leather, but I think the Aquila matte leather is even better for the Minerva style. Your bag will look magnificent in a few months, @Muppet18.


----------



## tenKrat

Bagmedic said:


> Mine doesn't look anything like your washed lamb.  I'm a bit disappointed honestly.  It looks more like a pebbled leather that may have been "washed".  I've attached a photo of my bag and the swatch photo I had.  The sample photos don't look pebbled much but would describe them as more roughed up.  I guess this what happens when you can't see things IRL.
> View attachment 4328742
> View attachment 4328743


Wow!   The pebbled texture and tan color are perfect for a carefree, fun hobo like Calista. Looks so soft and huggable.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Here’s a photo from what I think was my first wear. The color varies a little in addition to it collecting surface marks. Now I am super curious about the texture on your bag - it sounds like  washed lambskins I have seen.
> View attachment 4328285


Modena looks so great in vacchetta.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Modena looks so great in vacchetta.


Thank you!  I love it so!!


----------



## tenKrat

Bagmedic said:


> Penelope in mauve aquila matte with lavendar lining.
> View attachment 4328792
> View attachment 4328794


The mauve leather and lilac lining are very pretty together.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> This looks like bubble lamb leather. I have this type of leather. The bubble lamb leather has more texture and character than smooth lamb leather. I think it’s pretty and will wear better than smooth. I can understand why it wasn’t what you were expecting as the swatch is definitely smoother.


I’ve never heard of bubble lamb leather. I ordered a pewter metallic lamb bag. I would be happy with either look, smooth or bubble. But I would be especially happy if I end up with bubble lamb since I don’t have any.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Yes Bonnie. How are the card slots?  And are those the wrap bracelets?


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s my platinum + silver Pompei Zhoe Legend. I also have a platinum Pompei Angelica messenger. Between the two bags, I have four different strap options (long adjustable messenger strap; shorter adjustable strap for shoulder carry; shorter adjustable strap for handheld carry; more decorative shoulder strap).  I put the latter strap, a Minerva Midi shoulder strap, on Zhoe Legend today.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my platinum + silver Pompei Zhoe Legend. I also have a platinum Pompei Angelica messenger. Between the two bags, I have four different strap options (long adjustable messenger strap; shorter adjustable strap for shoulder carry; shorter adjustable strap for handheld carry; more decorative shoulder strap).  I put the latter strap, a Minerva Midi shoulder strap, on Zhoe Legend today.
> View attachment 4329845


That turned out really pretty!


----------



## bonniekir

Kylacove said:


> Is it easier to use cardholders in smooshy leather or more structured like pompei?  I can see cards being hard to pull out or put in if the leather is too soft .



No, not at all imo . The leather will yield a bit, and I do prefer my CCs to stay put, so a bit tightness is good !


----------



## bonniekir

pdxhb said:


> *BAGLESS*????!!!!!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Yes Bonnie. How are the card slots?  And are those the wrap bracelets?



I think the cards will stay in place! No, the bracelets are the pollsinos/ bolsinos.. not really clear re the name! I don’t even wear a watch, so it had to sit very loose. Both itemtypes, I never had before...[emoji38]


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> Well, I have lots of incoming bags, but not had time to check them all out yet.
> Here is a SLG model, I never thought of getting, but realised it might come in handy should I go anywhere bagless! [emoji1]
> Fat chance.. lol...
> The MM cardholder seemed great to wear in my coatpockets, and a testdrive today confirmed this ! There is inside just space enough for carkeys , reciepts and coins plus my reading glasses...and the phone in the other pocket...
> 
> View attachment 4329699
> View attachment 4329700
> View attachment 4329701
> 
> 
> Now my wellused BE cardholder in Pewter can rest a while after 9 yrs ...and it is very tired.. lol
> 
> And I never got to try the leatherbracelets , so I thought having 2 neutrals and one bright might be nice.
> I don’t like to wear jewelry, so I got size medium, which is perfect! This size will sit nice and loose and not snug on my wrist[emoji106]
> Yet I think I should have gotten a couple more with colours..
> 
> View attachment 4329719


Wow, what leather is that first red card holder? The second looks like Verona and the third nappa, right? 

Loving everyone's pics!


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my platinum + silver Pompei Zhoe Legend. I also have a platinum Pompei Angelica messenger. Between the two bags, I have four different strap options (long adjustable messenger strap; shorter adjustable strap for shoulder carry; shorter adjustable strap for handheld carry; more decorative shoulder strap).  I put the latter strap, a Minerva Midi shoulder strap, on Zhoe Legend today.
> View attachment 4329845



Looks lovely! Gosh a lot of strap options.. lol. This one on the pic suits the model well.. Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s a mod shot of Zhoe Legend:


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here’s a mod shot of Zhoe Legend:
> View attachment 4329983


Yes please[emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here’s a mod shot of Zhoe Legend:
> View attachment 4329983


That is just "beautious."  (What my kids used to say meaning "beautiful.")


----------



## eleanors36

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the two other items I ordered.
> 
> Phoebe in nappa octane and looks like a pink lining.
> Penelope in mauve aquila matte with lavendar lining.
> 
> View attachment 4328788
> View attachment 4328791
> View attachment 4328792
> View attachment 4328794


Beautiful colors.  Congratulations!


----------



## BittyMonkey

These photos of Aquila matte are making me so excited for my orange Angel!


----------



## anitalilac

BittyMonkey said:


> These photos of Aquila matte are making me so excited for my orange Angel!


I bet it will gorgeous! I love my Angel, I wish I have more time to try it in different leather namely Napa and Tuscania.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my platinum + silver Pompei Zhoe Legend. I also have a platinum Pompei Angelica messenger. Between the two bags, I have four different strap options (long adjustable messenger strap; shorter adjustable strap for shoulder carry; shorter adjustable strap for handheld carry; more decorative shoulder strap).  I put the latter strap, a Minerva Midi shoulder strap, on Zhoe Legend today.
> View attachment 4329845



I like how you can alternate straps among bags. It’s like a wardrobe. Seriously! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> These photos of Aquila matte are making me so excited for my orange Angel!



I’m sure it’ll be beautiful. I still can’t get that photo of someone’s Victoria orange Aquila matte out of my mind. And I’m not even like orange color IRL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## pdxhb

Bagmedic said:


> Here are the two other items I ordered.
> 
> Phoebe in nappa octane and looks like a pink lining.
> Penelope in mauve aquila matte with lavendar lining.
> 
> View attachment 4328788
> View attachment 4328791
> View attachment 4328792
> View attachment 4328794


These are such pretty colors!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Here’s a mod shot of Zhoe Legend:
> View attachment 4329983


I love the shoulder strap with the Zhoe Legend! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> I’m sure it’ll be beautiful. I still can’t get that photo of someone’s Victoria orange Aquila matte out of my mind. And I’m not even like orange color IRL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



That someone is me and my Victoria. The Aquila Orange is not orange in your face.. it has a very mellow and warm tone [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> That someone is me and my Victoria. The Aquila Orange is not orange in your face.. it has a very mellow and warm tone [emoji4]



Oops! I’m sorry. I never remember which bag is whose. I only remember how beautiful each bag is. [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I’m sure it’ll be beautiful. I still can’t get that photo of someone’s Victoria orange Aquila matte out of my mind. And I’m not even like orange color IRL. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


That orange Aquila matte Victoria is Bonniekir and because of that photo I ordered a midi Victoria in orange Aquila matte. I love orange bags. My second MM bag was my orange nappa Zhoe.[emoji3]


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> That orange Aquila matte Victoria is Bonniekir and because of that photo I ordered a midi Victoria in orange Aquila matte. I love orange bags. My second MM bag was my orange nappa Zhoe.[emoji3]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] because of that bag, I order a Juliet midi in that leather, too. [emoji4]


----------



## christinemliu

I came off ban island because I missed owning a Demetra (gave it to a friend because I knew it was in her favorite color) and had the opportunity to purchase this pre-loved one that is in awesome condition from a lovely lady...black merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, flat extended handles, exterior slip, and my only bag with marine lining!:
	

		
			
		

		
	




It's a wonderful tote for when I want to carry more than my Soulmate Midi can handle...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I came off ban island because I missed owning a Demetra (gave it to a friend because I knew it was in her favorite color) and had the opportunity to purchase this pre-loved one that is in awesome condition from a lovely lady...black merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, flat extended handles, exterior slip, and my only bag with marine lining!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331854
> View attachment 4331855
> 
> It's a wonderful tote for when I want to carry more than my Soulmate Midi can handle...


Pretty, pretty, pretty.  The marine with the black is perfect.


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> I came off ban island because I missed owning a Demetra (gave it to a friend because I knew it was in her favorite color) and had the opportunity to purchase this pre-loved one that is in awesome condition from a lovely lady...black merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, flat extended handles, exterior slip, and my only bag with marine lining!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331854
> View attachment 4331855
> 
> It's a wonderful tote for when I want to carry more than my Soulmate Midi can handle...


I love that bag. I really like the extended and flat handles.


----------



## Coastal jewel

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] because of that bag, I order a Juliet midi in that leather, too. [emoji4]





djfmn said:


> That orange Aquila matte Victoria is Bonniekir and because of that photo I ordered a midi Victoria in orange Aquila matte. I love orange bags. My second MM bag was my orange nappa Zhoe.[emoji3]





bonniekir said:


> That someone is me and my Victoria. The Aquila Orange is not orange in your face.. it has a very mellow and warm tone [emoji4]





	

		
			
		

		
	
. Here is a little Penelope in orange Aquila matte.


----------



## pdxhb

christinemliu said:


> I came off ban island because I missed owning a Demetra (gave it to a friend because I knew it was in her favorite color) and had the opportunity to purchase this pre-loved one that is in awesome condition from a lovely lady...black merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, flat extended handles, exterior slip, and my only bag with marine lining!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331854
> View attachment 4331855
> 
> It's a wonderful tote for when I want to carry more than my Soulmate Midi can handle...


Just gorgeous!!! Those extended handles really make a difference.


----------



## eleanors36

My third shipment from Marco was shipped on January 21 and has been in transit since January 26. I'm probably being impatient, but I don't see that it's moved at all according to the Italian site.  Am I being too anxious here?


----------



## pdxhb

eleanors36 said:


> My third shipment from Marco was shipped on January 21 and has been in transit since January 26. I'm probably being impatient, but I don't see that it's moved at all according to the Italian site.  Am I being too anxious here?


Not at all!
Based on my experience, the Italian site won’t have new info after the package has transitioned to the regional delivery service. Does USPS show you any additional info?


----------



## Bagmedic

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm sorry your bag didn't live up to your expectation! I totally understand. The same thing happened to me. I made so many customizations to my bag that I was so nervous and excited the night before it was meant to arrive that I literally dreamt about it! When I ordered my Selene, it was much brighter than I expected, and it turns out that the name provided with my swatch was incorrect! At first I was disappointed, but after using it and matching it to my outfits, I realized a bright red is so much more style than a dark red, and is better for year-round use.
> 
> I like both your bubbled lamb and the washed lamb swatch! How does the leather feel? I honestly think your Calista looks really good in the bubbled texture. Jerome Dreyfuss uses this leather a lot, so to me it looks very Parisian chic. I get that you might have been looking for that more patina-ed look, which is also very cool. Perhaps emailing Marco and asking for clarification on the leather used and asking about the characteristics of the leather would help?
> 
> Worse comes to worst, you could list it on the BST! I think you would be able to find a buyer


I am happy to report my Calista has grown on me and I think the reference to Parisian chic helped!  It reframed my thoughts on the bag and if I can just get my body to transform to a Parisian chic woman, I'm in business!  I walk around saying "n'est-ca, pas?" now!  Mostly to myself.....

I think expectations definitely came in to play and we always say that in my business when working with customers as it can make or break you.  I was expecting something more like the photo but this isn't even close.  I kind of wish it was what was in the photo and presented to me but I think I can live with it.  Kind of takes away from the joy a little but for now, all is OK!  Thanks, BBB19!


----------



## eleanors36

pdxhb said:


> Not at all!
> Based on my experience, the Italian site won’t have new info after the package has transitioned to the regional delivery service. Does USPS show you any additional info?


How do I check the USPS site with the tracking number from Marco?


----------



## Bagmedic

eleanors36 said:


> How do I check the USPS site with the tracking number from Marco?


I think I wound up googling something like Italy tracking usps and was able to enter my tracking number.  Or it should show up in your Informed Delivery is you are signed up for that.


----------



## Tankgirl

christinemliu said:


> I came off ban island because I missed owning a Demetra (gave it to a friend because I knew it was in her favorite color) and had the opportunity to purchase this pre-loved one that is in awesome condition from a lovely lady...black merinos, dark gunmetal hardware, flat extended handles, exterior slip, and my only bag with marine lining!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331854
> View attachment 4331855
> 
> It's a wonderful tote for when I want to carry more than my Soulmate Midi can handle...



Oh, look at this Demetra!  And it’s in my favorite combination: black leather with marine lining!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I went to my informed delivery dash and am able to see the package in Italy! I wasn't able to last time.


----------



## christinemliu

Bagmedic said:


> I am happy to report my Calista has grown on me and I think the reference to Parisian chic helped!  It reframed my thoughts on the bag and if I can just get my body to transform to a Parisian chic woman, I'm in business!  I walk around saying "n'est-ca, pas?" now!  Mostly to myself.....
> 
> I think expectations definitely came in to play and we always say that in my business when working with customers as it can make or break you.  I was expecting something more like the photo but this isn't even close.  I kind of wish it was what was in the photo and presented to me but I think I can live with it.  Kind of takes away from the joy a little but for now, all is OK!  Thanks, BBB19!


Thank you all for your likes and wonderful comments on my pre-loved and still-loved Demetra!

In solidarity with @Bagmedic and since we don't have a "What Massaccesi are you carrying today" thread....here is my whiskey tuscania Calista, packed up for tomorrow, which I also was surprised at the size but love more than ever:


----------



## Bagmedic

christinemliu said:


> Thank you all for your likes and wonderful comments on my pre-loved and still-loved Demetra!
> 
> In solidarity with @Bagmedic and since we don't have a "What Massaccesi are you carrying today" thread....here is my whiskey tuscania Calista, packed up for tomorrow, which I also was surprised at the size but love more than ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333928


I like the extra interest the zipper pocket has on your's.  I didn't add this but like it on your smoother leather more than it would probably look on my more pebbled looking bag.  They seem fairly close in color, though!


----------



## Coastal jewel

eleanors36 said:


> My third shipment from Marco was shipped on January 21 and has been in transit since January 26. I'm probably being impatient, but I don't see that it's moved at all according to the Italian site.  Am I being too anxious here?





eleanors36 said:


> How do I check the USPS site with the tracking number from Marco?



Hi Eleanors36. My friend also had packages that showed Italian shipment but in “transit” since Jan.  26 w no updates.  Today she got notice that it was now tracked via USPS New York.  If Marco sent you an email, there is a website, and he also sends a tracking # in that email.  That tracking number, at least for her, is the same for the Italian tracking and USPS tracking.  She was starting to worry.. very happy it’s hit the USA.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> How do I check the USPS site with the tracking number from Marco?


Just go to the tracking area on usps.com  and enter the same number Marco gave you for the Italian website. It should tell you where it is in the u.s.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, I finally took pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, love, looooove, the jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I finally too pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, loce, looooove, the Jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334005
> View attachment 4334006
> View attachment 4334007
> View attachment 4334008
> View attachment 4334012
> View attachment 4334013
> View attachment 4334014
> View attachment 4334015
> View attachment 4334016
> View attachment 4334017


Wow!! I love all kinds of blues and natural, so I am loving your pics, can't get enough, and the black vacchetta and light blue look fabulous, I wish I had gotten that combo...great job!!!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Wow!! I love all kinds of blues and natural, so I am loving your pics, can't get enough, and the black vacchetta and light blue look fabulous, I wish I had gotten that combo...great job!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Creativelyswank

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I finally too pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, loce, looooove, the Jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.



They are all so very lovely. The linings go perfectly. That is not how I would picture cobalt but it is gorgeous. The Angelica is tdf in the vacchetta. [emoji7]


----------



## Bagmedic

I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?

I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???  

Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....


----------



## carterazo

Creativelyswank said:


> They are all so very lovely. The linings go perfectly. That is not how I would picture cobalt but it is gorgeous. The Angelica is tdf in the vacchetta. [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?
> 
> I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....


I understand how you feel. Why don't you ask Marco about the difference?


----------



## Kylacove

Bagmedic said:


> I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?
> 
> I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....


I too suggest you reach out to Marco.  He would want you to be happy with your bag. He remade a strap for me once that was the wrong color. Mistakes can happen. The real test of a business is how mistakes are handled.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I finally took pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, love, looooove, the jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334005
> View attachment 4334006
> View attachment 4334007
> View attachment 4334008
> View attachment 4334012
> View attachment 4334013
> View attachment 4334014
> View attachment 4334015
> View attachment 4334016
> View attachment 4334017


Wow Carterazo I love your new bags. The colors are gorgeous. I am getting my midi Juliet in Cobalt blue washed lamb. I love the color of both of them. Enjoy [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Wow Carterazo I love your new bags. The colors are gorgeous. I am getting my midi Juliet in Cobalt blue washed lamb. I love the color of both of them. Enjoy [emoji3][emoji3]


Thank you! Your Juliette will be gorgeous!


----------



## anitalilac

Bagmedic said:


> I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?
> 
> I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....


If you are not happy, please reach out to Marco, I'm sure he will make it right. I hope you get the solution you deserve!


----------



## ajamy

Bagmedic said:


> I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?
> 
> I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....


I'm sorry that your are still unsure about your bag, and do understand that you would expect a swatch to be very like what the finished bag would look like.  However, re the BE washed goat leather - I have a small BE bag in in the chevre leather (which I think would be the same as washed goat) and it has no pebbling at all,  in fact it looks very similar in texture to my midi Victoria pictured on this forum, so maybe the hides do have differences in texture. 
If so, I do agree that Marco could have included this fact in the description of the leather.


----------



## Muppet18

Your bag was made from a leather that we call 'bubbled lamb'-'washed lamb' is a different kind of leather.
May be it was just a mistake..


----------



## Bagmedic

anitalilac said:


> If you are not happy, please reach out to Marco, I'm sure he will make it right. I hope you get the solution you deserve!


And so how do I do that???  Initially I sent him an email to the one we've been using for orders  but got no response.  It's not like I can go to his shop.


----------



## Kylacove

I always email Marco through the order email. If it's been a few days maybe email again.  I know this is your first order but don't panic and expect the worst.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Wow Carterazo I love your new bags. The colors are gorgeous. I am getting my midi Juliet in Cobalt blue washed lamb. I love the color of both of them. Enjoy [emoji3][emoji3]


I anticipate needing to buy a plane ticket to come visit your Juliet - it's going to be wonderful!


----------



## Bagmedic

Kylacove said:


> I always email Marco through the order email. If it's been a few days maybe email again.  I know this is your first order but don't panic and expect the worst.


I just want my money back for the last 2 orders I placed.  I don't want to receive something different next time.  First impressions mean a lot.  I agree mistakes happen but it boils down to expectations.  I'll send another email this weekend.  I don't feel I should have to try that hard to like it or be convinced I should.  I see the swatch....and I see my bag.  They are both brown but other than that, not similar.


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry, I'm not trying to convince you to like something you do not. I'm saying if the wrong leather was used Marco will likely remake the bag for you or offer some compromise you can be happy with. I don't think the ladies here would keep ordering if our bags didn't meet or exceed our expectations.
Frankly your insistence you've been scammed is rather insulting.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I finally took pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, love, looooove, the jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334005
> View attachment 4334006
> View attachment 4334007
> View attachment 4334008
> View attachment 4334012
> View attachment 4334013
> View attachment 4334014
> View attachment 4334015
> View attachment 4334016
> View attachment 4334017


I love all of your colors!  Beautiful colors.


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> Hi Eleanors36. My friend also had packages that showed Italian shipment but in “transit” since Jan.  26 w no updates.  Today she got notice that it was now tracked via USPS New York.  If Marco sent you an email, there is a website, and he also sends a tracking # in that email.  That tracking number, at least for her, is the same for the Italian tracking and USPS tracking.  She was starting to worry.. very happy it’s hit the USA.





carterazo said:


> Just go to the tracking area on usps.com  and enter the same number Marco gave you for the Italian website. It should tell you where it is in the u.s.


Thanks!  My package arrived in New York on January 26, so I guess it's slowly making it's way.  I know there have been several disruptions  because of weather; I'm just impatient for my bags!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I love all of your colors!  Beautiful colors.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Thanks!  My package arrived in New York on January 26, so I guess it's slowly making it's way.  I know there have been several disruptions  because of weather; I'm just impatient for my bags!


Fingers crossed you get it by Monday!


----------



## Kylacove

Looking forward to all the pictures. We need more eye candy in this thread.


----------



## eleanors36

Kylacove said:


> Looking forward to all the pictures. We need more eye candy in this thread.


Yes!


----------



## Aminu

Bagmedic said:


> And so how do I do that???  Initially I sent him an email to the one we've been using for orders  but got no response.  It's not like I can go to his shop.



My first order last year arrived with the wrong handles! There had been a misunderstanding during the order process - I asked for Victoria style handles on my Divina Midi, but I received Victoria size handles (ie: they were wider) _without_ the hardware (which was the main feature I wanted). I gave myself 24 hours to see if it would grow on me, but it just wasn't what I'd ordered and I was disappointed. So I emailed Marco the next day to explain and he suggested I return the bag so he could replace the handles. About 2 weeks later I received exactly what I'd ordered and was absolutely thrilled with it (and still am!) It's best to discuss your options with Marco straight away, rather than stew over it. Good luck.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Aminu said:


> My first order last year arrived with the wrong handles! There had been a misunderstanding during the order process - I asked for Victoria style handles on my Divina Midi, but I received Victoria size handles (ie: they were wider) _without_ the hardware (which was the main feature I wanted). I gave myself 24 hours to see if it would grow on me, but it just wasn't what I'd ordered and I was disappointed. So I emailed Marco the next day to explain and he suggested I return the bag so he could replace the handles. About 2 weeks later I received exactly what I'd ordered and was absolutely thrilled with it (and still am!) It's best to discuss your options with Marco straight away, rather than stew over it. Good luck.



I would suggest, like others, that you email Marco.  On occasion a second email may be necessary.  The one time I had a problem it was quickly and satisfactorily resolved.  I do hope you are liking your other two selections and that you receive resolution.


----------



## djfmn

Bagmedic said:


> I am seeing other photos of this tan washed lamb and feeling duped with my Calista.  There is no way the sample I was emailed and what I received the same leather but what Carterazo received for her Penelope looks just like the swatch (no offense to you, Carterazo!).  I also thought it would be the perfect neutral and perfect for the look I wanted for my Calista.  I was starting to feel OK with what I received but obviously, the leather WAS available and maybe he ran out?  I saw a BE bag listed recently that was washed goat and it has the same look as my Calista.  Was this some leather hanging around and sold to me as washed tan lamb?
> 
> I'm really not happy with how I was sent something completely different than a sample.  I know colors may not show well on monitors but this is totally different in texture than what I was presented.  What kind of recourse do I have???  I was sent the bag and take it or sell it and lose money on it???
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?  I went sight unseen in to this with the glowing reviews you ladies had for his work.  I'm kind of upset that I purchased more seeing what was sent to me that clearly is not what was presented.  Or if this is a different part of the leather (which I am doubtful), something should have been said vs the swatch photo sent like.....here's an idea of the color but for larger bags the hide may have a larger pebbled look....



Hi @Bagmedic I spoke to Marco about another order of mine because of course I had to make the 3rd change to the lining I chose. During our conversation I mentioned you were not happy with your bag. I told him that you had sent him 2 emails. He said he has looked and has not received any emails from you. He said that he found out through tpf that there is an issue with your bag and he emailed you offering to remake your bag about 12 hours ago so look for his email. 
As the ladies on MM tpf have said if there is an issue he always makes it right. I have been buying bags from him for more than 10 years now and he has corrected any mistake I have brought to his attention or if I was unhappy with any of the bags he made for me. My advice is give him a chance to fix the problem he always wants his customers to be satisfied with the bags he makes for us. 
Hopefully you will get this resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> My first order last year arrived with the wrong handles! There had been a misunderstanding during the order process - I asked for Victoria style handles on my Divina Midi, but I received Victoria size handles (ie: they were wider) _without_ the hardware (which was the main feature I wanted). I gave myself 24 hours to see if it would grow on me, but it just wasn't what I'd ordered and I was disappointed. So I emailed Marco the next day to explain and he suggested I return the bag so he could replace the handles. About 2 weeks later I received exactly what I'd ordered and was absolutely thrilled with it (and still am!) It's best to discuss your options with Marco straight away, rather than stew over it. Good luck.


I absolutely agree.  Marco has always shown me that he is one who takes complete pride in his work and complete responsibility when mistakes are made.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Bagmedic said:


> I am happy to report my Calista has grown on me and I think the reference to Parisian chic helped!  It reframed my thoughts on the bag and if I can just get my body to transform to a Parisian chic woman, I'm in business!  I walk around saying "n'est-ca, pas?" now!  Mostly to myself.....
> 
> I think expectations definitely came in to play and we always say that in my business when working with customers as it can make or break you.  I was expecting something more like the photo but this isn't even close.  I kind of wish it was what was in the photo and presented to me but I think I can live with it.  Kind of takes away from the joy a little but for now, all is OK!  Thanks, BBB19!


I'm glad to have helped  I saw that later on it really doesn't sit well with you though and I understand. I ended up loving my "surprise" color Selene, but if you don't end up loving your bubbled lamb that's okay too. I hope you saw djfmn's post! It seems like Marco will try to make it right, and I hope you get the Calista you dreamt of! That washed lamb is really beautiful and I was so close to breaking my ban for it so I understand why you really want it. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I finally took pictures of my goodies. Here they are. I love, love, looooove, the jeans blue in aquila matte. I wish I had discovered it earlier. It is perfect for a Selene midi. The cobalt washed lamb is a surprisingly light hue, but I love it. Both have light pink lining. Some how they look different in the puctures. They make a great pair! I just wish I had gotten a little penelope in a dark blue to make a complete set. Oh well. The other penelope in washed lamb is my perfect "natural leather color". It's such a nice contrast with the marine lining. I am also including another pic of my black vacchetta Angelica and her lovely light blue lining. The actual color is closer to a medium blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334005
> View attachment 4334006
> View attachment 4334007
> View attachment 4334008
> View attachment 4334012
> View attachment 4334013
> View attachment 4334014
> View attachment 4334015
> View attachment 4334016
> View attachment 4334017


I love them all!  Gorgeous styles and leathers


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I love them all!  Gorgeous styles and leathers [emoji813]


Thank you!


----------



## Bagmedic

djfmn said:


> Hi @Bagmedic I spoke to Marco about another order of mine because of course I had to make the 3rd change to the lining I chose. During our conversation I mentioned you were not happy with your bag. I told him that you had sent him 2 emails. He said he has looked and has not received any emails from you. He said that he found out through tpf that there is an issue with your bag and he emailed you offering to remake your bag about 12 hours ago so look for his email.
> As the ladies on MM tpf have said if there is an issue he always makes it right. I have been buying bags from him for more than 10 years now and he has corrected any mistake I have brought to his attention or if I was unhappy with any of the bags he made for me. My advice is give him a chance to fix the problem he always wants his customers to be satisfied with the bags he makes for us.
> Hopefully you will get this resolved to your satisfaction.


I am quite capable of handling the situation so please don't interfere.  I didn't send him 2 email...I sent 1.  This is where people should just mind their business.  No need to get involved and let ME handle it.  This is not your issue to deal with.  When I have a minute....I will take care of it!  Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

Bagmedic said:


> I am quite capable of handling the situation so please don't interfere.  I didn't send him 2 email...I sent 1.  This is where people should just mind their business.  No need to get involved and let ME handle it.  This is not your issue to deal with.  When I have a minute....I will take care of it!  Thank you!



I dont get it! First you dont like the bag, then it grows on you, then you dont like it again! You involve us all in dontlike/ like/ dontlike thing. And IMO not handling anything...Now you have used the bag and think it is goat! The point is you dont know.. I have several goat bags and would be happy if got goat.. more hardy..
If you dont want the forum’s opinion wait till you made up your mind!!!!! Or send mail at once to Marco 
Dj just wanted to help because of your attitude. We sometimes get bags not expected, and never hasMarco let us down..


----------



## Kylacove

Seems like Bagmedic doesn't really want to successfully resolve her issue, she just wants to gritch.  Several ladies have given good suggestions that she evidently doesn't want to follow. Maybe she needs to stick to off the shelf brands.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Bagmedic said:


> I am quite capable of handling the situation so please don't interfere.  I didn't send him 2 email...I sent 1.  This is where people should just mind their business.  No need to get involved and let ME handle it.  This is not your issue to deal with.  When I have a minute....I will take care of it!  Thank you!





bonniekir said:


> I dont get it! First you dont like the bag, then it grows on you, then you dont like it again! You involve us all in dontlike/ like/ dontlike thing. And IMO not handling anything...Now you have used the bag and think it is goat! The point is you dont know.. I have several goat bags and would be happy if got goat.. more hardy..
> If you dont want the forum’s opinion wait till you made up your mind!!!!! Or send mail at once to Marco
> Dj just wanted to help because of your attitude. We sometimes get bags not expected, and never hasMarco let us down..





Kylacove said:


> Seems like Bagmedic doesn't really want to successfully resolve her issue, she just wants to gritch.  Several ladies have given good suggestions that she evidently doesn't want to follow. Maybe she needs to stick to off the shelf brands.[
> 
> Bonnie and kylacove... well said. I hate to even post because I don’t want to be perceived as ganging up.  I think our MM ladies have offered good ideas, and Dj wasn’t “interfering”.  Where else in the world can one actually email directly to the artisan??  That’s why several of us told you to do just that.  We know Marco will address our concerns.  If you don’t want our opinion or ideas, don’t post.


----------



## djfmn

Well on that note and moving right along - let me tell you about the latest change in my lining decision or lack there of. I have never wavered so much on a lining choice before in all my time of buying MM bags. The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. Initially I went for yellow and my daughter said that will look like a bumble bee so I said ok no yellow lining.Having said no to yellow because I would always think it was my bumble bee bag I still like that choice. I went back to my safety color which is the light blue or the marine blue nixed that because I have so many bags with blue linings. Then I thought well maybe a green after that was suggested to me but I wanted something a little more classic. Next possibility pink perhaps and I decided against that thought it was too predictable. What next ok how about lilac and I thought yes definitely lilac. But of course I then started doubting that choice and thought I would touch base with Marco and discuss a lining choice with him. Then one of the lovely tpf ladies suggested I look at cappuccino. Hmmm that might be a great choice. Well guess what I am still undecided and then I still have to pick the HW. Talk about indecisiveness. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.


----------



## HermesHope

I have the lilac lining and I think it would be a lovely choice


----------



## Kylacove

Marco mentioned a gold lining when I was trying to choose. Has anyone received a gold lining and can post pictures? It must be different than yellow or cappuccino.
I do love lilac lining.


----------



## dignatius

I agree with the Lilac.  It think it would be interesting against the black.  If you tend towards cool colors (e.g. blues), I suspect that you'll be happy with this choice.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Marco mentioned a gold lining when I was trying to choose. Has anyone received a gold lining and can post pictures? It must be different than yellow or cappuccino.
> I do love lilac lining.


Oh Kylacove so nice to hear someone else perhaps needing some help with a lining choice. The gold might be another option hmmm.  I thought I was perhaps overthinking this, which of course I am. This has never happened before there is just so many lovely lining colors and because this is my final selection I am just lining choice paralyzed. Normally I say to Marco select my lining and whatever he selects I am happy with but I want this bag to be my special final bag and I want it to be just perfect. I keep saying it is just a lining remember it is just a lining.


----------



## christinemliu

It's hard too because I think everything looks good with black! But I have been seeing red a lot on the forum...what about a burgundy lining? Or, your final bag could end with the lining he started with: his signature gray or silver...

My preferences are no help because my favorite linings are also in the blue family...

And in keeping with the gray suggestion, here is dark grey pebbled Selene Midi at Costco:


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> Oh Kylacove so nice to hear someone else perhaps needing some help with a lining choice. The gold might be another option hmmm.  I thought I was perhaps overthinking this, which of course I am. This has never happened before there is just so many lovely lining colors and because this is my final selection I am just lining choice paralyzed. Normally I say to Marco select my lining and whatever he selects I am happy with but I want this bag to be my special final bag and I want it to be just perfect. I keep saying it is just a lining remember it is just a lining.



Many of us MM ladies understand your predicament.  After all, where else would we have the opportunity to choose lining color, leather type and color, strap type and length, and perhaps an outside pocket, too?  Whatever you choose, it will be perfect for you!


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> It's hard too because I think everything looks good with black! But I have been seeing red a lot on the forum...what about a burgundy lining? Or, your final bag could end with the lining he started with: his signature gray or silver...
> 
> My preferences are no help because my favorite linings are also in the blue family...
> 
> And in keeping with the gray suggestion, here is dark grey pebbled Selene Midi at Costco:


Oops, wasn't able to edit and add the attachment:


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Well on that note and moving right along - let me tell you about the latest change in my lining decision or lack there of. I have never wavered so much on a lining choice before in all my time of buying MM bags. The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. Initially I went for yellow and my daughter said that will look like a bumble bee so I said ok no yellow lining.Having said no to yellow because I would always think it was my bumble bee bag I still like that choice. I went back to my safety color which is the light blue or the marine blue nixed that because I have so many bags with blue linings. Then I thought well maybe a green after that was suggested to me but I wanted something a little more classic. Next possibility pink perhaps and I decided against that thought it was too predictable. What next ok how about lilac and I thought yes definitely lilac. But of course I then started doubting that choice and thought I would touch base with Marco and discuss a lining choice with him. Then one of the lovely tpf ladies suggested I look at cappuccino. Hmmm that might be a great choice. Well guess what I am still undecided and then I still have to pick the HW. Talk about indecisiveness. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.



I let MM choose one for me and he chose the yellow.  I am not a yellow person at all, but this turned out to be my favorite lining.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I let MM choose one for me and he chose the yellow.  I am not a yellow person at all, but this turned out to be my favorite lining.


Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.



LOL, I originally had in this post that it is a subtle "not in your face" neon yellow.  But before I posted the above, I went back to the pictures I posted of my Modena and the yellow looked very bright.  So I edited the post and deleted that.

I have the bag in my lap right now and I can tell you it really is a beautiful subtle yellow.  The picture I posted is not the actual color at all.  Will it look like a bumblebee? I suppose to some it would remind them of that. So it is all in your perspective and very subjective as always.  

I honestly think it would be awesome with a black bag.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.


Di, I think the lilac will look lovely. I have it and it is beautiful inside a dark bag like black or navy.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.


I think the yellow is a little less intense than what we'd see on a bumblebee. Here's a pic of the Iris Verona Victoria with yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

The yellow is close to Mellow below, but darker. And honestly, any of the linings would be perfect with black.  So get your favorite and don't overthink it, lol.  Good luck dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I think the yellow is a little less intense than what we'd see on a bumblebee. Here's a pic of the Iris Verona Victoria with yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 4335972


That is pretty close.  I could not get a decent picture with my iPhone.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> The yellow is close to Mellow below, but darker. And honestly, any of the linings would be perfect with black.  So get your favorite and don't overthink it, lol.  Good luck dear.
> View attachment 4335971


This is perfect! I was just thinking my photo looks a hair more saturated than the yellow does in real life.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> This is perfect! I was just thinking my photo looks a hair more saturated than the yellow does in real life.


Good to hear. I would hate for her to get the yellow and then tell me I am colorblind!  If I had gotten the yellow earlier I would have used it in several more bags. But it was the last one I ordered from MM. (Well except for my dark green vacchetta Little T that he is making for me and which is unlined). Thanks, PDXHB.


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.


I don't know if this pic can help you, here is black nappa against a yellow lining under artificial light


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> I don't know if this pic can help you, here is black nappa against a yellow lining under artificial light


The reason your photo was not posted is because tpf requires all photos to be less than 1mb. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

My vote...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Or.. you could change the leather?? [emoji2]


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Or.. you could change the leather?? [emoji2]


Nope definitely not changing the leather. I am sold on black vachetta for a small bag like MIA. As I keep thinking to myself gosh the lining is on the inside why I am so concerned about how it is going to look!!


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> The reason your photo was not posted is because tpf requires all photos to be less than 1mb. Looking forward to seeing it.


Oh la la ) Sorry, sometimes I get the impression that I am a dinosaur!


----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> Oh la la ) Sorry, sometimes I get the impression that I am a dinosaur!


Absolutely not I cannot tell you how many times I have tried to post a photo over 1mb and only because of that I know that this is an issue.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Now be honest with me because I have visions of a bumble bee because of the comment from my darling daughter. Is it the bright yellow that with black will be like a bumble bee or not? Or is it a less vibrant yellow that will be just perfect with black like I had envisioned.



Yellow lining would be gorgeous with black. To my eye, it is a subdued yellow leaning more to the gold side.

But as other ladies have mentioned, you literally can’t go wrong... any of the lining choices would look lovely with black.


----------



## Farfelue63




----------



## djfmn

Farfelue63 said:


> View attachment 4336037


Ooh wow that was worth waiting for what a lovely photo. I like that a lot. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> My vote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336029


Yea, that is great!


----------



## Farfelue63

djfmn said:


> Ooh wow that was worth waiting for what a lovely photo. I like that a lot. Thank you so much for posting.


Thank you, it is 11.30 pm in France right now, I'll try to take (and post ) ) a pic tomorrow morning under natural light !


----------



## anabg

You guys are so patient (and helpful). I have only been reading the thread for 10 minutes and I am ready use the block button.


----------



## anabg

The washed lamb is beautiful.  Hopefully Marco will reopen one day. I saw on Facebook that he updated the phone number.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Nope definitely not changing the leather. I am sold on black vachetta for a small bag like MIA. As I keep thinking to myself gosh the lining is on the inside why I am so concerned about how it is going to look!!



Lol.. yes, you are right ! But since it is Black Vachetta, and I can be playful at times with the lining, I will tend to go classical and perhaps a bit safe.
So when I look into the bag my eyes will look at something calm.
So my choises would be in no particular order: one of the greys, lilac, purple, cappucino or burgundy. 
I have almost all linings, and the fun bags go from the greens, orange, yellow, red etc.
But with a classical bag my choises would be the first mentioned [emoji4]


----------



## pdxhb

anabg said:


> The washed lamb is beautiful.  Hopefully Marco will reopen one day. I saw on Facebook that he updated the phone number.


I got all hopeful when I saw that update! Crossing fingers we get the opportunity to support his beautiful work again soon.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> Well on that note and moving right along - let me tell you about the latest change in my lining decision or lack there of. I have never wavered so much on a lining choice before in all my time of buying MM bags. The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. Initially I went for yellow and my daughter said that will look like a bumble bee so I said ok no yellow lining.Having said no to yellow because I would always think it was my bumble bee bag I still like that choice. I went back to my safety color which is the light blue or the marine blue nixed that because I have so many bags with blue linings. Then I thought well maybe a green after that was suggested to me but I wanted something a little more classic. Next possibility pink perhaps and I decided against that thought it was too predictable. What next ok how about lilac and I thought yes definitely lilac. But of course I then started doubting that choice and thought I would touch base with Marco and discuss a lining choice with him. Then one of the lovely tpf ladies suggested I look at cappuccino. Hmmm that might be a great choice. Well guess what I am still undecided and then I still have to pick the HW. Talk about indecisiveness. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.



Dj, I am sure I responded, but might have forgotten to press reply.. lol
In this case, I personally would go more classic, since it is last bag and black vachetta.
Either go with what you use the most of the time or go with  a classical and perhaps more safe colour:
The greys, lilac and violet, or the burgundy and cappuccino.
I believe I have almost all linings from orange to bright green and like them all! 
But being a bit boring as I would be with the Black vachetta, I would play safe!
But this is just me.. mostly with fun , but also classical [emoji4]

Hw I mostly use silver, but the contrast could be soften a bit with light gunmetal...depending the lining


----------



## bonniekir

Lol, I did respond but it first showed now [emoji23]


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> Well on that note and moving right along - let me tell you about the latest change in my lining decision or lack there of. I have never wavered so much on a lining choice before in all my time of buying MM bags. The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. Initially I went for yellow and my daughter said that will look like a bumble bee so I said ok no yellow lining.Having said no to yellow because I would always think it was my bumble bee bag I still like that choice. I went back to my safety color which is the light blue or the marine blue nixed that because I have so many bags with blue linings. Then I thought well maybe a green after that was suggested to me but I wanted something a little more classic. Next possibility pink perhaps and I decided against that thought it was too predictable. What next ok how about lilac and I thought yes definitely lilac. But of course I then started doubting that choice and thought I would touch base with Marco and discuss a lining choice with him. Then one of the lovely tpf ladies suggested I look at cappuccino. Hmmm that might be a great choice. Well guess what I am still undecided and then I still have to pick the HW. Talk about indecisiveness. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.



Fushia...it’ll make your heart sing whenever you open your bag, that said Light Gold Hardware-the MIA is a sassy one, the gold & Fushia will lend it some more feminine sass [emoji4]


----------



## Farfelue63

Black nappa with yellow lining under natural light


----------



## Farfelue63

And, just in case), with Light blue lining


----------



## bonniekir

Due to time I first now opened my box with the second batch of MM goodies!
Orange, grey and black Tulipanos in Pompei, a Flora in Jet Black Verona and a Tan lamb in Victoria!! Initially one could imagine Orange Aquila and Tan lamb very alike but compared together .. not...Clearly the lamb will not be able to manage this pouring winterrain, but not many leathers will.. right now I’ m wearing one hard cookie through the hard ammount of rain , we have here, my faithful Veronas, this in brown (?) Cassandra..hw light gunmeta


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Due to time I first now opened my box with the second batch of MM goodies!
> Orange, grey and black Tulipanos in Pompei, a Flora in Jet Black Verona and a Tan lamb in Victoria!! Initially one could imagine Orange Aquila and Tan lamb very alike but compared together .. not...Clearly the lamb will not be able to manage this pouring winterrain, but not many leathers will.. right now I’ m wearing one hard cookie through the hard ammount of rain , we have here, my faithful Veronas, this in brown (?) Cassandra..hw light gunmeta
> 
> View attachment 4336840


Oh Bon, you teaser, you! I thought we would see pictures of everything! [emoji1] Cassandra looks lovely, but we also want to see the others. [emoji41]


----------



## pdxhb

bonniekir said:


> Due to time I first now opened my box with the second batch of MM goodies!
> Orange, grey and black Tulipanos in Pompei, a Flora in Jet Black Verona and a Tan lamb in Victoria!! Initially one could imagine Orange Aquila and Tan lamb very alike but compared together .. not...Clearly the lamb will not be able to manage this pouring winterrain, but not many leathers will.. right now I’ m wearing one hard cookie through the hard ammount of rain , we have here, my faithful Veronas, this in brown (?) Cassandra..hw light gunmeta
> 
> View attachment 4336840


Veronas are amazing in the rain - one of my very favorite leathers.
Can't wait to see your new additions!


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Due to time I first now opened my box with the second batch of MM goodies!
> Orange, grey and black Tulipanos in Pompei, a Flora in Jet Black Verona and a Tan lamb in Victoria!! Initially one could imagine Orange Aquila and Tan lamb very alike but compared together .. not...Clearly the lamb will not be able to manage this pouring winterrain, but not many leathers will.. right now I’ m wearing one hard cookie through the hard ammount of rain , we have here, my faithful Veronas, this in brown (?) Cassandra..hw light gunmeta
> 
> View attachment 4336840


OK where are the photos I am patiently waiting. Maybe impatiently waiting


----------



## bonniekir

Lol... it was so dark outside impossible to take pictures!! And I wanted to show a well used bag [emoji1]


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.


The yellow would look nice, but you’ve mentioned more than once that you would always think of a bumblebee. And, it doesn’t sound like bumblebees are endearing to you. 

My black vacchetta Mia in red lining and dark gunmetal hardware is elegant in a more traditional, classic way. 

On the other hand, lilac lining and light gunmetal hardware would be elegant also, but in a more feminine, subdued way in an unexpected lining/hardware color combination.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> right now I’ m wearing one hard cookie through the hard ammount of rain , we have here, my faithful Veronas, this in brown (?) Cassandra..hw light gunmeta
> View attachment 4336840


This leather is scrumptious.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> This leather is scrumptious.



Agree... this leather is beautiful!  This is Cassandra?  I don’t see Cassandra??


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Agree... this leather is beautiful!  This is Cassandra?  I don’t see Cassandra??



Yes, it is the Cassandra lol !


----------



## southernbelle43

Farfelue63 said:


> Black nappa with yellow lining under natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4336820


My yellow lining is no where near that bright...  it is more gold and subtle.


----------



## Coastal jewel

an all time favorite back in rotation.  Dark blue Africa Selene midi with silver hardware.


----------



## HermesHope

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4337945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an all time favorite back in rotation.  Dark blue Africa Selene midi with silver hardware.



I have this also, but with pale gold hardware and a marine lining. I love this bag!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4337945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an all time favorite back in rotation.  Dark blue Africa Selene midi with silver hardware.





HermesHope said:


> I have this also, but with pale gold hardware and a marine lining. I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4338010



Love both of these!
Blue Africa really was an incredible leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have one three!!!  SIlver HW, silver linng.   I have not carried it in a while but will.  It is the only bag  I have that strangers comment on because the leather is so unique.


----------



## Kylacove

I discovered MM just before Africa was gone. I have a Juliet in blue Africa but nothing else. Wish I could have ordered more.


----------



## TotinScience

I traveled again with Siena that I got during the Sauro tan bespoke and I really hope some ladies got this bag as a part of their last last last last order. It is the best travel bag - it sure gets heavy when fully loaded, but the sheer amount of stuff it can fit while still staying organized AND the luggage sleeve option truly make it an incredible travel companion. Even a fellow passenger on my flight was impressed .


----------



## tenKrat

Wearing dark cherry nappa Penelope with dark gunmetal HW


----------



## Tankgirl

TotinScience said:


> I traveled again with Siena that I got during the Sauro tan bespoke and I really hope some ladies got this bag as a part of their last last last last order. It is the best travel bag - it sure gets heavy when fully loaded, but the sheer amount of stuff it can fit while still staying organized AND the luggage sleeve option truly make it an incredible travel companion. Even a fellow passenger on my flight was impressed .



You were so creative with your Siena.


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Thank you all for your likes and wonderful comments on my pre-loved and still-loved Demetra!
> 
> In solidarity with @Bagmedic and since we don't have a "What Massaccesi are you carrying today" thread....here is my whiskey tuscania Calista, packed up for tomorrow, which I also was surprised at the size but love more than ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333928


Stunning bag with that zipper!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Thank you!


You are welcome   In a couple of weeks I will be able to post pix of my first order, very excited to receive my bags!  But in the meantime it is such fun looking at all the reveals on this thread


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Well on that note and moving right along - let me tell you about the latest change in my lining decision or lack there of. I have never wavered so much on a lining choice before in all my time of buying MM bags. The bag in question is the black vachetta MIA which of course is my last and final order - thank you @tenKrat - after seeing her bag I was sold on getting one. Initially I went for yellow and my daughter said that will look like a bumble bee so I said ok no yellow lining.Having said no to yellow because I would always think it was my bumble bee bag I still like that choice. I went back to my safety color which is the light blue or the marine blue nixed that because I have so many bags with blue linings. Then I thought well maybe a green after that was suggested to me but I wanted something a little more classic. Next possibility pink perhaps and I decided against that thought it was too predictable. What next ok how about lilac and I thought yes definitely lilac. But of course I then started doubting that choice and thought I would touch base with Marco and discuss a lining choice with him. Then one of the lovely tpf ladies suggested I look at cappuccino. Hmmm that might be a great choice. Well guess what I am still undecided and then I still have to pick the HW. Talk about indecisiveness. So ladies here is your opportunity to chime in and tell me which lining you love and why. Maybe just maybe I might be able to make a final choice on a lining.


Hmmmm...so many good choices. Bumblebee makes me laugh   I do agree with your daughter lol. With that bag and leather, my 2 cents is lilac...I think a lilac lining would be just stunning.....it looks so nice with black and it is a very unique choice...soft, girly, a pop of pretty inside your bag!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4337945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an all time favorite back in rotation.  Dark blue Africa Selene midi with silver hardware.


Be still my heart. Oh how I wish I had known about MM earlier, this bag/leather is stunning!


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I have this also, but with pale gold hardware and a marine lining. I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 4338010


What an amazing bag!  Absolutely love it


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I discovered MM just before Africa was gone. I have a Juliet in blue Africa but nothing else. Wish I could have ordered more.


I regret not getting a Phoebe in this leather. I not really into bling, but a small one would have been fabulous.  Oh well...


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I traveled again with Siena that I got during the Sauro tan bespoke and I really hope some ladies got this bag as a part of their last last last last order. It is the best travel bag - it sure gets heavy when fully loaded, but the sheer amount of stuff it can fit while still staying organized AND the luggage sleeve option truly make it an incredible travel companion. Even a fellow passenger on my flight was impressed .


Your modifications make Sienna the perfect travel bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TotinScience said:


> I traveled again with Siena that I got during the Sauro tan bespoke and I really hope some ladies got this bag as a part of their last last last last order. It is the best travel bag - it sure gets heavy when fully loaded, but the sheer amount of stuff it can fit while still staying organized AND the luggage sleeve option truly make it an incredible travel companion. Even a fellow passenger on my flight was impressed .


Love hearing these happy stories about how customs MM bags are so well suited to you all


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I discovered MM just before Africa was gone. I have a Juliet in blue Africa but nothing else. Wish I could have ordered more.



Oh... I need to see that bag! Please..... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I regret not getting a Phoebe in this leather. I not really into bling, but a small one would have been fabulous.  Oh well...



Me, too. I’m not into bling and taupe Africa is the most I can go regarding bag and bling. But every time I see blue Africa, I have to admit that it’s amazing and kinda regret not getting it when I had a chance.


----------



## jaspearl

This my Angelica in pewter diamond leather. With modified flat handles. I like it as a work bag. I can stuff A4 sized paper inside. 

It's already maybe 6 mths old, not strictly new. Just wanted to share!


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> This my Angelica in pewter diamond leather. With modified flat handles. I like it as a work bag. I can stuff A4 sized paper inside.
> 
> It's already maybe 6 mths old, not strictly new. Just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338983


I love this bag. I am not into bling either but the Africa leathers especially the blue is an amazing leather. It is not too blingy and changes in the various light conditions. When the diamond leathers came out I decided they were far too blingy for me. But I traded a midi Soulmate for a diamond and pewter little Tulipano and I absolutely love it. The pewter diamond leather is a very subtle non blingy leather. Amazing!!


----------



## bonniekir

jaspearl said:


> This my Angelica in pewter diamond leather. With modified flat handles. I like it as a work bag. I can stuff A4 sized paper inside.
> 
> It's already maybe 6 mths old, not strictly new. Just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338983



It is lovely and still looks very new! I understand why you want to share this bag.. the leather is so hardy [emoji106]


----------



## bonniekir

My lamb tan Victoria reg: and an orange beside it. All my bags are in a terrible disorder, so I could not really find the Orange Aquila..lol.. I wanted to compare the two for you.. hw light gunmetal and lining cappucino. I dont know if you can catch the skin colour difference, but Marco placed the stripes beautifully [emoji1]
The bag is very very light to carry, and def great for the summer. It is prone to a bit scuffing, but as I know lamb , it will get a gorgeous patina


----------



## BagMadness

Today is a wonderfully sunny day, with a promise of spring in the air - the perfect day for arrival of my Phoebe, in turquoise nappa with white strap, and fuchsia lining. Makes me long for summer all the more


----------



## bonniekir

BagMadness said:


> Today is a wonderfully sunny day, with a promise of spring in the air - the perfect day for arrival of my Phoebe, in turquoise nappa with white strap, and fuchsia lining. Makes me long for summer all the more
> View attachment 4339039
> View attachment 4339040
> View attachment 4339041



I have the Phoebe in turquoise too but strap in turquoise as well. True it is a lovely summery bag! Congrats!! And Summer is only few months away [emoji3]


----------



## Kylacove

Here you go, Vink.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> Here you go, Vink.



I love Blue Africa. Very sorry I missed it. [emoji20]


----------



## BagMadness

bonniekir said:


> I have the Phoebe in turquoise too but strap in turquoise as well. True it is a lovely summery bag! Congrats!! And Summer is only few months away [emoji3]



It's a spectacular color, makes me think of the sea off the coast of Thailand 
And the nappa leather is gorgeous!
Thank you, and that is true, it gets lighter with every day now


----------



## ZaiGk

Hey guys, I’m curious to know how do y’all dress up your MMs-charms, scarves, chains etc. and how many of y’all strictly believe in using only branded bag charms on your bags? I’ve collected a few and some scarves but none are branded (for dearth of branded accessories at luxury stores in India) I love dressing up my bags and I’m collecting even more to dress up my MMs. I hope I don’t need a separate thread for this, if so Mod pls delete. Im just too excited for my MMs to arrive, it’ll be sometime though so in the meanwhile I’m excitedly collecting bag accessories. Any ideas will be great and any pics will be awesome! Thanks lovely ladies [emoji173]️


----------



## christinemliu

I am loving all the eye candy!!! Everyone, keep posting the awesome pics!



jaspearl said:


> This my Angelica in pewter diamond leather. With modified flat handles. I like it as a work bag. I can stuff A4 sized paper inside.
> 
> It's already maybe 6 mths old, not strictly new. Just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338983


I love the mods on this pretty Angelica; this is inspiring and something I would seriously consider if...no, WHEN, haha...he reopens...



Kylacove said:


> Here you go, Vink.


Really happy with my Juliet Midi...now curious about the regular size Juliet, and yours is gorgeous!


----------



## christinemliu

ZaiGk said:


> Hey guys, I’m curious to know how do y’all dress up your MMs-charms, scarves, chains etc. and how many of y’all strictly believe in using only branded bag charms on your bags? I’ve collected a few and some scarves but none are branded (for dearth of branded accessories at luxury stores in India) I love dressing up my bags and I’m collecting even more to dress up my MMs. I hope I don’t need a separate thread for this, if so Mod pls delete. Im just too excited for my MMs to arrive, it’ll be sometime though so in the meanwhile I’m excitedly collecting bag accessories. Any ideas will be great and any pics will be awesome! Thanks lovely ladies [emoji173]️


I forget to dress up my bags haha...I maybe have done a Coach charm occasionally...so I am no help there, but I don't believe in strictly using branded charms. I think the freedom to mix and match and to dress your bag however you want, with branded or unbranded bag charms, is part of your "handbag rights" haha. Will love to see pics of how you accessorize your MMs!


----------



## Aminu

@jaspearl This is so beautiful!  I ordered an Angelica with flat (Victoria) handles and marine lining - seeing yours makes me even more impatient for mine to arrive!


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> I forget to dress up my bags haha...I maybe have done a Coach charm occasionally...so I am no help there, but I don't believe in strictly using branded charms. I think the freedom to mix and match and to dress your bag however you want, with branded or unbranded bag charms, is part of your "handbag rights" haha. Will love to see pics of how you accessorize your MMs!



Yes, I totally agree with ‘your handbag rights’ but I’ve come across soo many ‘brand snobs’ (is that a word..lol) that I shy away from even posting anything. As it is this whole bag charm concept is quite new, so the luxury bag boutiques don’t really feel the need to stock up on charms or even skinnies! I’m quite a bag charm girl, I love dressing my bags with something matching like scarves or tassels or charms, whatever strikes me at the moment. Besides using twillies on the handles to dress the bag, I also feel they’re a good protective tool for the handles of light/neutral colour bags to not become dirty from constant handling, and also from cracking in the centre (esp. a prob with saffiano totes). I think I’ll always use matching twillies around the handles to keep them clean-it’s better to wash the twillies if they get dirty than changing the whole bag handle! It’s night here, I’ll click pics of all the twillies I’ve collected soo far, I’ve ordered more to match my MMs [emoji7]
Would love to see some of y’all s pics [emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ZaiGk said:


> Yes, I totally agree with ‘your handbag rights’ but I’ve come across soo many ‘brand snobs’ (is that a word..lol) that I shy away from even posting anything. As it is this whole bag charm concept is quite new, so the luxury bag boutiques don’t really feel the need to stock up on charms or even skinnies! I’m quite a bag charm girl, I love dressing my bags with something matching like scarves or tassels or charms, whatever strikes me at the moment. Besides using twillies on the handles to dress the bag, I also feel they’re a good protective tool for the handles of light/neutral colour bags to not become dirty from constant handling, and also from cracking in the centre (esp. a prob with saffiano totes). I think I’ll always use matching twillies around the handles to keep them clean-it’s better to wash the twillies if they get dirty than changing the whole bag handle! It’s night here, I’ll click pics of all the twillies I’ve collected soo far, I’ve ordered more to match my MMs [emoji7]
> Would love to see some of y’all s pics [emoji173]️


I love personalizing my bags with charms and twillies and anything. Marco came out with an M charm that wasn't very popular, but I got one in a promo and I actually really like it especially for my Flora! (the M charm is hidden right now, but I actually don't mind because M is one of my initials!) My Selene is so big that I really need to find an oversized charm to match it


----------



## BittyMonkey

His M charm looks too much like MK and is too long. That’s why I don’t use it. I get my bag charms from leatherprince on Etsy (but steer clear of the horse as it looks too much like a Hermès knock off)


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> My lamb tan Victoria reg: and an orange beside it. All my bags are in a terrible disorder, so I could not really find the Orange Aquila..lol.. I wanted to compare the two for you.. hw light gunmetal and lining cappucino. I dont know if you can catch the skin colour difference, but Marco placed the stripes beautifully [emoji1]
> The bag is very very light to carry, and def great for the summer. It is prone to a bit scuffing, but as I know lamb , it will get a gorgeous patina
> 
> View attachment 4339021
> View attachment 4339022
> 
> View attachment 4339023


Ooh Bonniekir I love this bag. I think the leather is amazing. I love the character in the lamb leather. I cannot wait to get my cobalt blue lamb Midi Juliet


----------



## djfmn

BagMadness said:


> Today is a wonderfully sunny day, with a promise of spring in the air - the perfect day for arrival of my Phoebe, in turquoise nappa with white strap, and fuchsia lining. Makes me long for summer all the more
> View attachment 4339039
> View attachment 4339040
> View attachment 4339041


We are bag twins I also have a turquoise Phoebe. Such a fun bag.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Here you go, Vink.


Kylacove I know you really dont like this bag - but I do so send it my way. Just kidding but I really love the Africa leather in this style. If it goes missing in the middle of the night you might have to come to Florida to find it!!!!


----------



## Aminu

BittyMonkey said:


> His M charm looks too much like MK and is too long. That’s why I don’t use it. I get my bag charms from leatherprince on Etsy (but steer clear of the horse as it looks too much like a Hermès knock off)



I'd love to see your charms on your bags!


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> Kylacove I know you really dont like this bag - but I do so send it my way. Just kidding but I really love the Africa leather in this style. If it goes missing in the middle of the night you might have to come to Florida to find it!!!!


I really need to carry her more because she's still a bit boxy. When she slouches down a bit I think she will be perfect.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> We are bag twins I also have a turquoise Phoebe. Such a fun bag.



I love the white strap and lining...  great selections.


----------



## ZaiGk

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love personalizing my bags with charms and twillies and anything. Marco came out with an M charm that wasn't very popular, but I got one in a promo and I actually really like it especially for my Flora! (the M charm is hidden right now, but I actually don't mind because M is one of my initials!) My Selene is so big that I really need to find an oversized charm to match it



I’m waiting upon my M charm with my bags, have added a tassel too! Your Flora looks splendid with that chain-that’s a long chain with the M, I just love hardware, the more the better-I’m in the gold hardware phase now [emoji38] I’ve collected a few charms overtime, none are branded per se, but they’re cute, I’ll send a pic of the twillies and the charms shortly [emoji7]


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> His M charm looks too much like MK and is too long. That’s why I don’t use it. I get my bag charms from leatherprince on Etsy (but steer clear of the horse as it looks too much like a Hermès knock off)



BittyMonkey, I’ve checked out leatherprince on Etsy, his pieces are really nice, infact there’re quite a few very good sellers on etsy who have very unique charms...and yes the horse one [emoji51] lol


----------



## BittyMonkey

I’m waiting for a few items from him and will post when I get them. [emoji4]


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Hey guys, I’m curious to know how do y’all dress up your MMs-charms, scarves, chains etc. and how many of y’all strictly believe in using only branded bag charms on your bags? I’ve collected a few and some scarves but none are branded (for dearth of branded accessories at luxury stores in India) I love dressing up my bags and I’m collecting even more to dress up my MMs. I hope I don’t need a separate thread for this, if so Mod pls delete. Im just too excited for my MMs to arrive, it’ll be sometime though so in the meanwhile I’m excitedly collecting bag accessories. Any ideas will be great and any pics will be awesome! Thanks lovely ladies [emoji173]️


My favorite bag charm is the poof! If you go on eBay there are a ton of poofs, they are so fun. If you like personalized/monogrammed bag charms~ tassels etc, mark and graham has some very cool ones. They also make fabulous gifts. I have a bunch, I can take a pic tomorrow in the light. The only pic I have saved is on my speedy, I will attach that!


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4339821
> 
> My favorite bag charm is the poof! If you go on eBay there are a ton of poofs, they are so fun. If you like personalized/monogrammed bag charms~ tassels etc, mark and graham has some very cool ones. They also make fabulous gifts. I have a bunch, I can take a pic tomorrow in the light. The only pic I have saved is on my speedy, I will attach that!



Regarding branding, I think we should dress our bags as we wish. And so many of MM’s styles I think would look fabulous with a variety of different charms, whatever the brand!  I, for one, cannot wait to poof up and tassel up His bags when my packages arrive    When they come, I will attach pix with them all dressed.  

Not sure if any of you are familiar with vintage Vera Neumann scarves? So many fabulous designs, you can pick them up on Etsy and eBay. The small ones make the best bag scarves........I am looking forward to tiring them on to my MM bags!


----------



## jbags07

jaspearl said:


> This my Angelica in pewter diamond leather. With modified flat handles. I like it as a work bag. I can stuff A4 sized paper inside.
> 
> It's already maybe 6 mths old, not strictly new. Just wanted to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338983


The leather on this bag is just divine, and I loooove this bag style too


----------



## lenie

Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lenie said:


> Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.
> View attachment 4339885
> 
> View attachment 4339886


So beautiful!!!! Will forever kick myself for not getting a lamb bag, but the timing just wasn't right!!!


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.
> View attachment 4339885
> 
> View attachment 4339886



The orange is a lovely orange!! And yes, isn’t the leather so very soft?! [emoji4]
Gorgeous to touch! Congrats with your new Hera!!


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4339821
> 
> My favorite bag charm is the poof! If you go on eBay there are a ton of poofs, they are so fun. If you like personalized/monogrammed bag charms~ tassels etc, mark and graham has some very cool ones. They also make fabulous gifts. I have a bunch, I can take a pic tomorrow in the light. The only pic I have saved is on my speedy, I will attach that!



I love poofs too, they’re just such a feel good factor on the bag. I’m definitely checking out Mark and Graham, I love customisations and with my MMs they’re gonna rock [emoji7] can’t wait to see your pics though [emoji2]


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> Regarding branding, I think we should dress our bags as we wish. And so many of MM’s styles I think would look fabulous with a variety of different charms, whatever the brand!  I, for one, cannot wait to poof up and tassel up His bags when my packages arrive    When they come, I will attach pix with them all dressed.
> 
> Not sure if any of you are familiar with vintage Vera Neumann scarves? So many fabulous designs, you can pick them up on Etsy and eBay. The small ones make the best bag scarves........I am looking forward to tiring them on to my MM bags!



Yes pretty pls, I soo wanna see how you dress up your lovely MMs and thanks for the Vera Neumann recommendation, I’m gonna fetch some provided the shipping cost to India doesn’t hit the roof...lol


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.
> View attachment 4339885
> 
> View attachment 4339886


Wow - what a classic selection! I agree on the hardware - it's a nice compliment to the leather.


----------



## ZaiGk

Ladies here’s my bag accessories stash—twillies, charms and some on my bags, my other Coach has the black poof and black tassle, similar to the Fushia one in the pic. I had very high hopes of the pumpkin carriage and lady bird-didn’t expect them to be soo heavy and blingy, I wish they were smaller and light-don’t think I’ll ever use them [emoji53] those Ladurees are Japanese, not sure if the Japanese Ladurees are fake or authentic, coz the France Laduree costs me a steep $120 here in India, I can’t really cough up that much for a charm! I’m waiting on a few more charms to arrive, will post pics when they do.


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4339821
> 
> My favorite bag charm is the poof! If you go on eBay there are a ton of poofs, they are so fun. If you like personalized/monogrammed bag charms~ tassels etc, mark and graham has some very cool ones. They also make fabulous gifts. I have a bunch, I can take a pic tomorrow in the light. The only pic I have saved is on my speedy, I will attach that!



PS. I love the one on your speedy [emoji7]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Here you go, Vink.



I wish there’s a Love button. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## BittyMonkey

Here are my items coming from Leatherprince. The black box is over a leather oval with my initials (and the initials of my dogs for the heart). The heart is custom.


----------



## Aminu

BittyMonkey said:


> Here are my items coming from Leatherprince. The black box is over a leather oval with my initials (and the initials of my dogs for the heart). The heart is custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340267


Thank you for showing us your cute charms! They're not something I've looked into before, as I don't like to add weight to my bags. I guess the leather charms are going to be much lighter than metal ones though.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Aminu said:


> Thank you for showing us your cute charms! They're not something I've looked into before, as I don't like to add weight to my bags. I guess the leather charms are going to be much lighter than metal ones though.


They're really light. I have them as keychains too.


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> Here are my items coming from Leatherprince. The black box is over a leather oval with my initials (and the initials of my dogs for the heart). The heart is custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340267



They’re lovely and I totally adore the Dolphin [emoji7] thanks soo much for showing us your charms, can’t wait to order from Leather Prince [emoji2]


----------



## christinemliu

ZaiGk said:


> Ladies here’s my bag accessories stash—twillies, charms and some on my bags, my other Coach has the black poof and black tassle, similar to the Fushia one in the pic. I had very high hopes of the pumpkin carriage and lady bird-didn’t expect them to be soo heavy and blingy, I wish they were smaller and light-don’t think I’ll ever use them [emoji53] those Ladurees are Japanese, not sure if the Japanese Ladurees are fake or authentic, coz the France Laduree costs me a steep $120 here in India, I can’t really cough up that much for a charm! I’m waiting on a few more charms to arrive, will post pics when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339977
> View attachment 4339979
> View attachment 4339981
> View attachment 4339983
> View attachment 4339984


Wow, what a big collection! I like the variety. By the way, is that grommet on the Longchamp just for a charm? If so, that's a really cool feature!


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Here are my items coming from Leatherprince. The black box is over a leather oval with my initials (and the initials of my dogs for the heart). The heart is custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340267


Wow, so cute. You all are inspiring. I have been eyeing these leather elephants from m0851:


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> Here are my items coming from Leatherprince. The black box is over a leather oval with my initials (and the initials of my dogs for the heart). The heart is custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4340267



This is super cute!


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> Wow, what a big collection! I like the variety. By the way, is that grommet on the Longchamp just for a charm? If so, that's a really cool feature!



Thanks [emoji2] I’m not sure if the grommet is for charms or the messenger strap-it’s a default design in all of Longchamp 3D bags. I was a lil confused myself when I bought the 3D but it’s cool nonetheless, good things for charms et all [emoji173]️


----------



## BittyMonkey

Where do you guys get the twilly sized scarves? I'm assuming they're not all Hermes...


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.
> View attachment 4339885
> 
> View attachment 4339886


Lenie this bag is just beautiful. I love the gold hardware with this color and the style is perfect.
Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

ZaiGk said:


> Ladies here’s my bag accessories stash—twillies, charms and some on my bags, my other Coach has the black poof and black tassle, similar to the Fushia one in the pic. I had very high hopes of the pumpkin carriage and lady bird-didn’t expect them to be soo heavy and blingy, I wish they were smaller and light-don’t think I’ll ever use them [emoji53] those Ladurees are Japanese, not sure if the Japanese Ladurees are fake or authentic, coz the France Laduree costs me a steep $120 here in India, I can’t really cough up that much for a charm! I’m waiting on a few more charms to arrive, will post pics when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339977
> View attachment 4339979
> View attachment 4339981
> View attachment 4339983
> View attachment 4339984


What a great stash of bag accessories. Amazing.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> What a great stash of bag accessories. Amazing.



Thanks djfmn...I’m looking to get some customised ones now that the ‘customisation’ bug has bitten me [emoji6]


----------



## bonniekir

ZaiGk said:


> Ladies here’s my bag accessories stash—twillies, charms and some on my bags, my other Coach has the black poof and black tassle, similar to the Fushia one in the pic. I had very high hopes of the pumpkin carriage and lady bird-didn’t expect them to be soo heavy and blingy, I wish they were smaller and light-don’t think I’ll ever use them [emoji53] those Ladurees are Japanese, not sure if the Japanese Ladurees are fake or authentic, coz the France Laduree costs me a steep $120 here in India, I can’t really cough up that much for a charm! I’m waiting on a few more charms to arrive, will post pics when they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4339977
> View attachment 4339979
> View attachment 4339981
> View attachment 4339983
> View attachment 4339984



Wow, this is a great stash you have here! Sure it will a bag get a different look, while interchanging them!!


----------



## ZaiGk

bonniekir said:


> Wow, this is a great stash you have here! Sure it will a bag get a different look, while interchanging them!!



Thanks bonniekir, I’m excited to try some of them on my MMs, can’t wait [emoji2]


----------



## anitalilac

ZaiGk said:


> Thanks bonniekir, I’m excited to try some of them on my MMs, can’t wait [emoji2]


what are you getting?


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Juliet and Muse Midi are at JFK in customs. [emoji53] Impatient!

Apologies in advance for ‘copying’ the indigo Juliet. At the time Marco said that was the only appropriate leather he had. Hopefully our linings are different! [emoji38]


----------



## ZaiGk

anitalilac said:


> what are you getting?



I’m planning to get some bag charms customised from Mark & Graham—the tassels and perhaps some poofs for my Selene zip. I just hope shipping costs won’t burn my pockets [emoji2]


----------



## ZaiGk

anitalilac said:


> what are you getting?



Also many stores on etsy, esp. the felted charms-they’re adorable beyond words, and pretty reasonably priced, you can customise them too. I can share some links here if anybody is interested in felted bag charms/key fobs [emoji173]️


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> Where do you guys get the twilly sized scarves? I'm assuming they're not all Hermes...



I bought these twillies off eBay and Aliexpress (the variety here is humongous). Nope none are Hermes, but the quality is very good [emoji4]


----------



## bonniekir

Well here are my two and a half Tulipanos!
Pompei leather and not so small as I thought. Unfortunately not enough in Black, but I still need to recieve one in Tusany Brown, so I can use the inner bag alone or with Grey and Tuscany. Also I wanted a classical Black Flora Verona for any type of usage! 
I really like the size, so awaiting Summer to arrive [emoji51]



As you can see the Orange Pompei is a true orange and the grey is my elephant grey.. [emoji41]


----------



## ZaiGk

bonniekir said:


> Well here are my two and a half Tulipanos!
> Pompei leather and not so small as I thought. Unfortunately not enough in Black, but I still need to recieve one in Tusany Brown, so I can use the inner bag alone or with Grey and Tuscany. Also I wanted a classical Black Flora Verona for any type of usage!
> I really like the size, so awaiting Summer to arrive [emoji51]
> View attachment 4341448
> 
> 
> As you can see the Orange Pompei is a true orange and the grey is my elephant grey.. [emoji41]



Wow that orange Pompei Tulipano looks delish [emoji7]


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> My Juliet and Muse Midi are at JFK in customs. [emoji53] Impatient!
> 
> Apologies in advance for ‘copying’ the indigo Juliet. At the time Marco said that was the only appropriate leather he had. Hopefully our linings are different! [emoji38]


I think being a bag twin is fun and I take it as a compliment.


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> Well here are my two and a half Tulipanos!
> Pompei leather and not so small as I thought. Unfortunately not enough in Black, but I still need to recieve one in Tusany Brown, so I can use the inner bag alone or with Grey and Tuscany. Also I wanted a classical Black Flora Verona for any type of usage!
> I really like the size, so awaiting Summer to arrive [emoji51]
> View attachment 4341448
> 
> 
> As you can see the Orange Pompei is a true orange and the grey is my elephant grey.. [emoji41]


OMG bonniekir I love this haul. I love love love love orange bags. They are my happy bags. Of course as you know I have 4 Little Tulipanos and I love that style. Amazing collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here is my Hera in orange washed lamb. The leather is so incredibly soft and smooshy and I love the gold hardware with this color. Still need to get pictures of the Everose glitter pompei Siena this weekend.
> View attachment 4339885
> 
> View attachment 4339886


Very very nice, Lenie!!!


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> My Juliet and Muse Midi are at JFK in customs. [emoji53] Impatient!
> 
> Apologies in advance for ‘copying’ the indigo Juliet. At the time Marco said that was the only appropriate leather he had. Hopefully our linings are different! [emoji38]


Impatiently waiting for your MM birth announcement pics when they arrive !


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> My Juliet and Muse Midi are at JFK in customs. [emoji53] Impatient!
> 
> Apologies in advance for ‘copying’ the indigo Juliet. At the time Marco said that was the only appropriate leather he had. Hopefully our linings are different! [emoji38]



The indigo nappa is really beautiful, I hope you love it. It's a shade bluer than purple nappa and quite unique. I take it as a compliment as well, for being bag twins. For more than once, I've ordered the same bag that Marco has shown in his promo pictures. Please show pictures when you receive your goodies!


----------



## ajamy

First outing for midi Victoria in tan lamb today, I love this style.


----------



## bonniekir

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4342353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing for midi Victoria in tan lamb today, I love this style.



Looks like my reg sized..lol.. pictures dont really show the size, yes, the style is lovely!
Congrats! [emoji41]


----------



## BittyMonkey

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4342353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing for midi Victoria in tan lamb today, I love this style.



I just love this bag and your choices. I went back and forth at the end and took it down to the wire to decide ‘just one more’. I’m so glad I did!


----------



## eleanors36

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4342353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First outing for midi Victoria in tan lamb today, I love this style.


I love this color!


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> My Juliet and Muse Midi are at JFK in customs. [emoji53] Impatient!
> 
> Apologies in advance for ‘copying’ the indigo Juliet. At the time Marco said that was the only appropriate leather he had. Hopefully our linings are different! [emoji38]


My Minerva and Theia midis have been there for 3 weeks. Arrived January 26, and the shipment is still there.  Very frustrating.


----------



## eleanors36

The problem seems to be on the US side, and I am not sure what to do.  3 weeks seems long although if some of you have any ideas,  I 'd appreciate it!


----------



## christinemliu

Argh, sympathizing with those waiting! For some eye candy, my "What MM Am I Carrying Today" is my cobblestone tuscania Penelope Midi with an extra D ring so I can add my Soulmate strap (thank you to the lovely one, I forgot who, for the idea of the extra D ring):


----------



## djfmn

Hi MM tpf ladies Marco sent me the final MM Leather Inventory list. He is clearing out the last of his leathers with a *SPECIAL 30% OFF SALE
*
Marco indicated it is first come first served. If you want any of the leathers you need to email him as soon as possible.

Any questions contact Marco via email.

I will have the list up later this evening.


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Well here are my two and a half Tulipanos!
> Pompei leather and not so small as I thought. Unfortunately not enough in Black, but I still need to recieve one in Tusany Brown, so I can use the inner bag alone or with Grey and Tuscany. Also I wanted a classical Black Flora Verona for any type of usage!
> I really like the size, so awaiting Summer to arrive [emoji51]
> View attachment 4341448
> 
> 
> As you can see the Orange Pompei is a true orange and the grey is my elephant grey.. [emoji41]


That is the perfect orange color! Lovely.


----------



## BittyMonkey

eleanors36 said:


> My Minerva and Theia midis have been there for 3 weeks. Arrived January 26, and the shipment is still there.  Very frustrating.



I was worried and pinged Marco who said they said 2-3 business days but it isn’t here [emoji53]


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> Hi MM tpf ladies Marco sent me the final MM Leather Inventory list. He is clearing out the last of his leathers with a *SPECIAL 30% OFF SALE
> *
> Marco indicated it is first come first served. If you want any of the leathers you need to email him as soon as possible.
> 
> Any questions contact Marco via email.
> 
> I will have the list up later this evening.



Bring it baby! [emoji38]


----------



## djfmn

*MM 30% off Final Sale Leather List
*
Here is the leather inventory list of leathers available for your last MM bags that Marco sent me today.
He indicated first come first served.
SLG is enough for a Small Leather Good, OK a regular size bag. If you see both it means he has enough for a bag and a small leather good.
Enjoy. I am busy deciding what my final final final final final order will be. Yikes I am bag broke and I know I said the Black vachetta MIA would be my last bag. Did I say that!!!
*
Please email Marco at MM with your order requests*.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> *MM 30% off Final Sale Leather List
> *
> Here is the leather inventory list of leathers available for your last MM bags that Marco sent me today.
> He indicated first come first served.
> SLG is enough for a Small Leather Good, OK a regular size bag. If you see both it means he has enough for a bag and a small leather good.
> Enjoy. I am busy deciding what my final final final final final order will be. Yikes I am bag broke and I know I said the Black vachetta MIA would be my last bag. Did I say that!!!
> *
> Please email Marco at MM with your order requests*.


I couldn’t resist ordering a bag in Port merinos! Ordered and paid for!! If I didn’t grab the chance now, I would always think it’s the leather that got away. [emoji3]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

…must…resist…no…funds…


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> …must…resist…no…funds…


Stop thinking about how wonderful a colorblock/textureblock would be in some combination of Aquila matte mauve, washed lamb dark plum, suede royal blue, suede pink, and/or glitter nabuk cobalt would be!!!


----------



## lulu212121

eleanors36 said:


> The problem seems to be on the US side, and I am not sure what to do.  3 weeks seems long although if some of you have any ideas,  I 'd appreciate it!


I have had a package take a little over 4 weeks to deliver after having reached US. I'm not sure if you can do anything. Hopefully it will clear soon!


----------



## Aminu

I _wish_ I was able to get one more bag!! Some of the remaining leathers are in colours I've never seen - sapphire blue Merinos? Leaf green Pebbled? Lemoncurd Pebbled? Nude Pebbled? They all sound very intriguing!...


----------



## anabg

I sent Marco an email about orange washed lamb. What bags do you guys recommend for this leather? Hopefully he answers that it’s still available.


----------



## Kylacove

Ladies with Sabrinas, do you add zip top and rear zip pocket or stick ( haha) to the magnets? My midi Sabrina in blue Verona has very weak magnets so I was thinking of getting at least a rear zip pocket in another Sabrina.


----------



## anabg

anabg said:


> I sent Marco an email about orange washed lamb. What bags do you guys recommend for this leather? Hopefully he answers that it’s still available.



Also, I emailed the orders email address. I hope that’s the correct one...


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> Ladies with Sabrinas, do you add zip top and rear zip pocket or stick ( haha) to the magnets? My midi Sabrina in blue Verona has very weak magnets so I was thinking of getting at least a rear zip pocket in another Sabrina.


I have only ordered with the magnets, but a zip would make for a more secure closure on the top, absolutely. Not sure that the rear pocket would accept a zip without impacting the aesthetics of the bag - meaning I suspect you'd have to want to see that zipper (if that makes any sense). 



anabg said:


> Also, I emailed the orders email address. I hope that’s the correct one...


I've had success using that email in the last day.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stop thinking about how wonderful a colorblock/textureblock would be in some combination of Aquila matte mauve, washed lamb dark plum, suede royal blue, suede pink, and/or glitter nabuk cobalt would be!!!


OMG that combination sounds amazing. I wish I could come up with these incredible combos for a color block. I always love hearing about the various color block options.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I sent Marco an email about orange washed lamb. What bags do you guys recommend for this leather? Hopefully he answers that it’s still available.


My choice would be a midi Juliet. I think that would make an amazing orange washed lamb. Of course I might be a little biased because I ordered a midi Juliet in cobalt blue washed lamb.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> My choice would be a midi Juliet. I think that would make an amazing orange washed lamb. Of course I might be a little biased because I ordered a midi Juliet in cobalt blue washed lamb.



This was at the top of the list! Thanks. I am hoping no one has taken this leather, yet.


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> I _wish_ I was able to get one more bag!! Some of the remaining leathers are in colours I've never seen - sapphire blue Merinos? Leaf green Pebbled? Lemoncurd Pebbled? Nude Pebbled? They all sound very intriguing!...



There was a previous pic of the sapphire blue merinos, here it is again, along with smoke grey merinos: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I broke down haha and ordered a Penelope messenger in chocolate nappa and a Penelope in dark amethyst verona for my daughter...


----------



## christinemliu

Also found nude pebbled:


----------



## lulu212121

Aminu said:


> I _wish_ I was able to get one more bag!! Some of the remaining leathers are in colours I've never seen - sapphire blue Merinos? Leaf green Pebbled? Lemoncurd Pebbled? Nude Pebbled? They all sound very intriguing!...


I was thinking the same! I wonder what the Lemoncurd Pebble looks like?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone know where there might be a swatch of dark amethyst verona or is there a bag pic? And what is verona like?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

For anyone considering the smoke grey merinos. Marco said it’s more like a very dark taupe(darker than dark grey merinos), could be called mud. It’s not a true grey which was disappointing for me, but good for my wallet.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone know where there might be a swatch of dark amethyst verona or is there a bag pic? And what is verona like?


Verona is like pebbled, but lighter in weight. Wears well, good for slouchy bags.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone know where there might be a swatch of dark amethyst verona or is there a bag pic? And what is verona like?


Verona is very lightweight and durable - one of my favorite leathers! It does well in the rain - the surface and color characteristics can be a little less uniform in texture than pebbled.
Here is a post from Colette's blog which shows the swatch: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/limited-edition-verona-last-year-during.html


----------



## BittyMonkey

pdxhb said:


> Verona is very lightweight and durable - one of my favorite leathers! It does well in the rain - the surface and color characteristics can be a little less uniform in texture than pebbled.
> Here is a post from Colette's blog which shows the swatch: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/02/limited-edition-verona-last-year-during.html


thank you!


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> thank you!


You're welcome! 
What are you thinking of for this leather?  Must live vicariously!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Ladies with Sabrinas, do you add zip top and rear zip pocket or stick ( haha) to the magnets? My midi Sabrina in blue Verona has very weak magnets so I was thinking of getting at least a rear zip pocket in another Sabrina.


I don’t carry a lot in my Sabrina, so I have not had any issues with the magnet.  I can see that a very full bag might make the magnet come open.  This is just my personal opinion, so I hope no one will be offended  if you added an external  zip pocket, but I think that would affect the esthetics of the bag negatively. However, I have not seen one, so I could very well be wrong.  I often am, lol.


----------



## BittyMonkey

pdxhb said:


> You're welcome!
> What are you thinking of for this leather?  Must live vicariously!



The Soulmate I wanted to order but I think I'll stick with the glitter nabuk I picked (although it hasn't been confirmed by Marco yet). Anyone have any advice about needed additions to the Soulmate as it seems like it is one big trash bag (and I mean that in a nice way)


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> The Soulmate I wanted to order but I think I'll stick with the glitter nabuk I picked (although it hasn't been confirmed by Marco yet). Anyone have any advice about needed additions to the Soulmate as it seems like it is one big trash bag (and I mean that in a nice way)


It’s a smooshy-wonderful bag! One modification that a number of ladies make is to request longer handles - it’s worth comparing to a bag you know and love to see what you may prefer. I am usually happier with a 10” drop myself so have a new pair of handles on order from Marco. Some people eliminate the center compartment - which may or may not be your cup of tea.


----------



## BittyMonkey

pdxhb said:


> It’s a smooshy-wonderful bag! One modification that a number of ladies make is to request longer handles - it’s worth comparing to a bag you know and love to see what you may prefer. I am usually happier with a 10” drop myself so have a new pair of handles on order from Marco. Some people eliminate the center compartment - which may or may not be your cup of tea.


Good thoughts but since it doesn't zip I'm more comfortable pretty close to my armpit anyways, and eliminating the center zip would definitely make me more prone to lose stuff in there as I'm pretty sure an organizer wouldn't work.


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Good thoughts but since it doesn't zip I'm more comfortable pretty close to my armpit anyways, and eliminating the center zip would definitely make me more prone to lose stuff in there as I'm pretty sure an organizer wouldn't work.


I posted a pic awhile back with a view from the top, I will try to add below...the sides snap to the center zip compartment so the center zip is accessible when the bag is snapped shut. If there is no center zip, an organizer would work. I sometimes get confused on which side is which...if that may drive you batty, it may be worth it not to have it or something like an exterior pocket may help you keep track of which side is which.

You can change the straps, either the standard brown or black nappa or the same leather as the bag...

If you will do crossbody a lot, you might want to do a wider messenger strap for more comfort.

Just my thoughts, one of my favorite styles but I love me a good smooshy, unstructured, close to my body kind of tote hehee!


----------



## Kylacove

christinemliu said:


> Also found nude pebbled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343574


I've booked nude pebbled for a midi Sabrina. Just FYI. I don't know how much more is left.


----------



## anabg

I just ordered a midi Juliet in orange washed lamb. I love the look of this leather.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I just ordered a midi Juliet in orange washed lamb. I love the look of this leather.


I originally ordered a midi Juliet in orange washed lamb but later changed it to cobalt washed lamb and I got a midi Victoria in orange aquilla matte. The reason I changed was because I saw Bonniekir orange aquilla matte full size Victoria. I must say the more I see this orange washed lamb the more I love it. But I am staying with orange aquilla matte for the midi Victoria. Although I must say it crossed my mind to ask Marco to change the midi Victoria to orange washed lamb. I decided to stick with my original choice of midi Juliet in cobalt blue washed lamb and Midi Victoria in orange aquila matte. 
Marco did tell me he has lots of the orange washed lamb available.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I've booked nude pebbled for a midi Sabrina. Just FYI. I don't know how much more is left.


I think that will be a stunning midi Sabrina. I think midi Sabrina is such a fashion forward statement bag with that choice of leather it will show the style and lines of the bag perfectly. The other bag of MM's that I also feel is a fashion forward bag is the midi Alexia. Also a very stylish and different bag. I love the uniqueness of both of these bags.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm thinking a midi Sabrina will be the perfect flat bag to put in a suitcase and have a stylish bag when you reach your destination. Nude will be a light neutral to trade off with the dark blue Verona as my dark neutral.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> I'm thinking a midi Sabrina will be the perfect flat bag to put in a suitcase and have a stylish bag when you reach your destination. Nude will be a light neutral to trade off with the dark blue Verona as my dark neutral.



I never thought about Sabrina’s ability to be packed! Excellent thought!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ok so I ordered a port merino Modena, a glitter Soulmate and a black Miss M. I am so irritated by my everyday black bag I figured I’d replace it as I’d never like another everyday bag as much as Miss M.


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> I never thought about Sabrina’s ability to be packed! Excellent thought!


Me too, I never thought this as well and how handy. Though, I have realized my Calista is a bag that would travel flat and fit a ton at my destination...though maybe not as versatile as the Sabrina.


----------



## carterazo

Can someone please repost the price of the Victoria midi and the Juliet midi? Asking for a friend... [emoji6]


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> I originally ordered a midi Juliet in orange washed lamb but later changed it to cobalt washed lamb and I got a midi Victoria in orange aquilla matte. The reason I changed was because I saw Bonniekir orange aquilla matte full size Victoria. I must say the more I see this orange washed lamb the more I love it. But I am staying with orange aquilla matte for the midi Victoria. Although I must say it crossed my mind to ask Marco to change the midi Victoria to orange washed lamb. I decided to stick with my original choice of midi Juliet in cobalt blue washed lamb and Midi Victoria in orange aquila matte.
> Marco did tell me he has lots of the orange washed lamb available.



Thanks for all your help! He just answered me and now I am waiting for the invoice.  I feel a little guilty getting such a leather for 30% off.  Aquila matte was another leather I was eyeing, but can’t order them all before he stops producing, unfortunately.  One day, I hope. I have tons of regrets. A few leathers I didn’t get to try and a couple of styles..


----------



## LuvNLux

I am new to these beautiful bags.  So nice to know that I can still place an order.  How do you place an order?  Do you use the company website's email address??


----------



## anabg

LuvNLux said:


> I am new to these beautiful bags.  So nice to know that I can still place an order.  How do you place an order?  Do you use the company website's email address??



You can use orders@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## anabg

carterazo said:


> Can someone please repost the price of the Victoria midi and the Juliet midi? Asking for a friend... [emoji6]



Prices are in post #24322. I had to search for it earlier.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Prices are in post #24322. I had to search for it earlier.


Thank you! [emoji56]


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Can someone please repost the price of the Victoria midi and the Juliet midi? Asking for a friend... [emoji6]


Here you go... These two circled back on my list too
Victoria Midi.

VICTORIA MIDI     € 335,00
Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)  
Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)

 Juliet Midi will have these measurements ( approx)

Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)

Price € 335,00 

For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Here you go... These two circled back on my list too
> Victoria Midi.
> 
> VICTORIA MIDI     € 335,00
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> 
> Juliet Midi will have these measurements ( approx)
> 
> Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
> Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)
> 
> Price € 335,00
> 
> For your reference here are regular Juliet details:
> Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
> Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
> Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)


Thank you so much! [emoji56] [emoji255] [emoji258] [emoji256]


----------



## BittyMonkey

My order FINALLY showed up in my USPS Informed Delivery dash. They say estimated delivery tomorrow...but it's Sunday, and then Monday is a holiday. Has anyone ever gotten an order on a Sunday?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I originally ordered a midi Juliet in orange washed lamb but later changed it to cobalt washed lamb and I got a midi Victoria in orange aquilla matte. The reason I changed was because I saw Bonniekir orange aquilla matte full size Victoria. I must say the more I see this orange washed lamb the more I love it. But I am staying with orange aquilla matte for the midi Victoria. Although I must say it crossed my mind to ask Marco to change the midi Victoria to orange washed lamb. I decided to stick with my original choice of midi Juliet in cobalt blue washed lamb and Midi Victoria in orange aquila matte.
> Marco did tell me he has lots of the orange washed lamb available.



I already ordered orange Aquila matte, too. That’s why I’m bypassing the washed lamb just because I don’t want to duplicate the color. [emoji848] But on another hand, I really want to have a piece of lamb.


----------



## mleleigh

BittyMonkey said:


> My order FINALLY showed up in my USPS Informed Delivery dash. They say estimated delivery tomorrow...but it's Sunday, and then Monday is a holiday. Has anyone ever gotten an order on a Sunday?



Yes, not MM specifically, but I’ve received Amazon orders through USPS on Sundays.


----------



## anabg

BittyMonkey said:


> My order FINALLY showed up in my USPS Informed Delivery dash. They say estimated delivery tomorrow...but it's Sunday, and then Monday is a holiday. Has anyone ever gotten an order on a Sunday?


Only from Amazon, but I think they have a deal with the USPS.


----------



## ZaiGk

Hi Ladies, 
Can anybody show me a bag in Aquila Matte? I want to see what does Aquila matte look like. Also, is it a heavy leather? Delicate to scratches, etc. Any info appreciated. Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## orchidmyst

ZaiGk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anybody show me a bag in Aquila Matte? I want to see what does Aquila matte look like. Also, is it a heavy leather? Delicate to scratches, etc. Any info appreciated. Thanks [emoji173]️


Blog post for more info: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogs...accesi-2018-aquila-matte-colors.html?q=aquila


----------



## vink

ZaiGk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anybody show me a bag in Aquila Matte? I want to see what does Aquila matte look like. Also, is it a heavy leather? Delicate to scratches, etc. Any info appreciated. Thanks [emoji173]️



It’s a leather that has weight to it. Very scrumptious and feels very luxurious like a precious couch although it’s matte and not gloss like what couch leather should be. (Sorry for a weird comparison [emoji28]) It will show scratches easily but can be rubbed off with the tip of your fingers. It’s the leather that will show what it’s been through. If you want your bag to always look pristine and like-new, it’s not a leather for you. But if you love your bag to live a little, chances are you’ll love this leather. It’s one of my most favorite leathers. [emoji4] Thick and very well worn.


----------



## ZaiGk

orchidmyst said:


> Blog post for more info: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogs...accesi-2018-aquila-matte-colors.html?q=aquila



Thanks Orchidmyst [emoji4]


----------



## ZaiGk

vink said:


> It’s a leather that has weight to it. Very scrumptious and feels very luxurious like a precious couch although it’s matte and not gloss like what couch leather should be. (Sorry for a weird comparison [emoji28]) It will show scratches easily but can be rubbed off with the tip of your fingers. It’s the leather that will show what it’s been through. If you want your bag to always look pristine and like-new, it’s not a leather for you. But if you love your bag to live a little, chances are you’ll love this leather. It’s one of my most favorite leathers. [emoji4] Thick and very well worn.


----------



## ZaiGk

vink said:


> It’s a leather that has weight to it. Very scrumptious and feels very luxurious like a precious couch although it’s matte and not gloss like what couch leather should be. (Sorry for a weird comparison [emoji28]) It will show scratches easily but can be rubbed off with the tip of your fingers. It’s the leather that will show what it’s been through. If you want your bag to always look pristine and like-new, it’s not a leather for you. But if you love your bag to live a little, chances are you’ll love this leather. It’s one of my most favorite leathers. [emoji4] Thick and very well worn.



Wow thanks for that wonderful description Vink, I can now decide better and imagine the bag design in this leather, also I’ll check out some pics from MM blog, the link of which orchidmyst sent! Do you have a pic of your matte Aquila bag? Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> I already ordered orange Aquila matte, too. That’s why I’m bypassing the washed lamb just because I don’t want to duplicate the color. [emoji848] But on another hand, I really want to have a piece of lamb.


Well you could always have a piece of dark plum lamb!!!!


----------



## FireflyBlues

So much Marco excitement! I ordered back around mid to later November and just got my shipping notice - my bags are presently enjoying a tour of the Milano postal center. I did have to pare down my initial orders because I am trying to minimalize my stuff and my partner pointed out that going from one bag to seven was, well, the opposite of minimalizing, so I have 3 bags coming (along with a couple of SLG). 

Seeing all the recent reveals and the discussions made me really regret having to cancel some of my earlier orders  Then I read about this amazing final opportunity and I couldn’t resist. The bag I most regretted cancelling on was the Midi Victoria and so after much discussion I reached out to Marco and placed an order for that bag in the washed lamb orange. And then I dithered between the lamb and the Aquila orange matte and finally left it in his hands which he thought would work better. I haven’t heard back yet but I’m going to be delighted with either I know.

Marco mentioned that he very kindly split my earlier orders into 2 shipments so now I don’t have to fret about customs fees, which is so thoughtful of him. That kind of personalized service is so rare nowadays. I really hope he finds a way to continue his work.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Well you could always have a piece of dark plum lamb!!!! [emoji2]


I have ordered Little Penelopes when I wanted to explore a leather, so @vink you could get it in a SLG...or maybe a Polsino...if you use them, at the very least an accessory strap...


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> So much Marco excitement! I ordered back around mid to later November and just got my shipping notice - my bags are presently enjoying a tour of the Milano postal center. I did have to pare down my initial orders because I am trying to minimalize my stuff and my partner pointed out that going from one bag to seven was, well, the opposite of minimalizing, so I have 3 bags coming (along with a couple of SLG).
> 
> Seeing all the recent reveals and the discussions made me really regret having to cancel some of my earlier orders  Then I read about this amazing final opportunity and I couldn’t resist. The bag I most regretted cancelling on was the Midi Victoria and so after much discussion I reached out to Marco and placed an order for that bag in the washed lamb orange. And then I dithered between the lamb and the Aquila orange matte and finally left it in his hands which he thought would work better. I haven’t heard back yet but I’m going to be delighted with either I know.
> 
> Marco mentioned that he very kindly split my earlier orders into 2 shipments so now I don’t have to fret about customs fees, which is so thoughtful of him. That kind of personalized service is so rare nowadays. I really hope he finds a way to continue his work.



I also could not decide between orange washed lamb or orange aquila matte for the midi Victoria. Eventually I decided on cobalt blue washed lamb for the midi Juliet and went with orange aquila matte for the midi Victoria. They are both such pretty leathers. I decided I wanted one of each type of leather.
I am so pleased that Marco even though he had already announced he was closing said he would make a midi version of the Victoria. There were two bag styles I always wanted to try and that was the Juliet and the Victoria but they were both too big for me. I convinced Marco that a midi version in both those styles would be perfect. He agreed based on getting a minimum of 6 - 8 orders and I was so pleased that so many ladies wanted midi versions of both the Juliet and the Victoria, Such great customer service.!!!


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> I also could not decide between orange washed lamb or orange aquila matte for the midi Victoria. Eventually I decided on cobalt blue washed lamb for the midi Juliet and went with orange aquila matte for the midi Victoria. They are both such pretty leathers. I decided I wanted one of each type of leather.
> I am so pleased that Marco even though he had already announced he was closing said he would make a midi version of the Victoria. There were two bag styles I always wanted to try and that was the Juliet and the Victoria but they were both too big for me. I convinced Marco that a midi version in both those styles would be perfect. He agreed based on getting a minimum of 6 - 8 orders and I was so pleased that so many ladies wanted midi versions of both the Juliet and the Victoria, Such great customer service.!!!



I think it was your Midi Victoria in the Aquila orange that initially piqued my interest and I am so glad he made it available in the Midi size. Thanks so much for suggesting it to him! Yes - amazing customer service!


----------



## SEWDimples

ZaiGk said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can anybody show me a bag in Aquila Matte? I want to see what does Aquila matte look like. Also, is it a heavy leather? Delicate to scratches, etc. Any info appreciated. Thanks [emoji173]️


Here's my Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.







Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.


----------



## FireflyBlues

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my Calisata in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.



Oh - those both have so much character to the textures - and the colors are stunning!


----------



## SEWDimples

FireflyBlues said:


> Oh - those both have so much character to the textures - and the colors are stunning!


I'm trying to decide on my last bag, but I'm struggling. I want something in Aquila Matte, but  I cannot decide on which bag. I'm considering Midi Minerava or Sabrina. I really did not want to repeat the same bag, but I really like the Sabrina and Calista bags. 

Anyone who owns the Minerva, please provide some feedback.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.
> View attachment 4344579
> 
> View attachment 4344588
> 
> View attachment 4344589
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4344582


Wow SEWDimples these are gorgeous. I love the turquoise aquila matte leather and all the texture photos you posted. I love this bags. 
I know that you more than likely don't like that Plum washed lamb Sabrina midi so send her my way!!!!
OMG it is amazing. I love the leather and it is perfect in this style. LOVE LOVE LOVE. Did I say I love this bag.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I'm trying to decide on my last bag, but I'm struggling. I want something in Aquila Matte, but  I cannot decide on which bag. I'm considering Midi Minerava or Sabrina. I really did not want to repeat the same bag, but I really like the Sabrina and Calista bags.
> 
> Anyone who owns the Minerva, please provide some feedback.


I had a couple of midi Minervas and gave them to my daughter. I went to carrying smaller bags once I stopped working full time. The midi Minerva even though it is a midi size was still too big for my needs and I also found it a little heavy for me. I would get a midi Juliet in aquila matte but of course I am biased because I am on a midi Juliet kick at the moment. When I like an MM style I buy it in lots of different leathers which makes it look so different.
Having said that when Marco announced he was closing I decided to try lots of the styles that I had been meaning to try out of course I previously thought no rush I have plenty of time. I bought a midi Alexia which I love and decided on a second one still waiting for it. I bought a MIA and then decided on a second one. I wanted a midi Juliet of course I then decided I wanted a second one. I also wanted the midi Victoria. So here I am buying all these models that I have never tried before. Fortunately I have never been disappointed in 99% of the MM bags I have bought. I only have one strict requirement that I will not waiver on and that is the size of the bag. I cannot get anything that is too big for me. I only made that mistake once and never again I bought a Divina full size and it was just way too big for me.  I love all the lovely Italian leather and his craftsmanship so most of his bags I am fine with. I recently found that I really love the option of handheld as well as a messenger strap so I can wear the bag both ways. I have been getting more and more MM styles that gives me handheld and a messenger strap option.
You cannot go wrong with any of his bags it comes down to what you are looking for and what you prefer. Having said that Minerva is one of his most popular styles so there are lots of ladies who have this style and love it. My daughter loves the two midi Minerva's that I gave her.
Good luck with choosing your last bag. I know it is hard because I am in the middle of deciding what to get for my last bag.


----------



## christinemliu

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.
> View attachment 4344579
> 
> View attachment 4344588
> 
> View attachment 4344589
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4344582


That dark gunmetal hardware on the Sabrina is incredible...it's really quite striking!


----------



## christinemliu

SEWDimples said:


> I'm trying to decide on my last bag, but I'm struggling. I want something in Aquila Matte, but  I cannot decide on which bag. I'm considering Midi Minerava or Sabrina. I really did not want to repeat the same bag, but I really like the Sabrina and Calista bags.
> 
> Anyone who owns the Minerva, please provide some feedback.


@tenkrat did a lovely informative YouTube video on the Midi Minerva here: 

and this is new to me, I just discovered Bagaholic did a comparison video on quality here: 

Oh...totally missed out on river blue vacchetta...


----------



## SEWDimples

christinemliu said:


> @tenkrat did a lovely informative YouTube video on the Midi Minerva here:
> 
> and this is new to me, I just discovered Bagaholic did a comparison video on quality here:
> 
> Oh...totally missed out on river blue vacchetta...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> I had a couple of midi Minervas and gave them to my daughter. I went to carrying smaller bags once I stopped working full time. The midi Minerva even though it is a midi size was still too big for my needs and I also found it a little heavy for me. I would get a midi Juliet in aquila matte but of course I am biased because I am on a midi Juliet kick at the moment. When I like an MM style I buy it in lots of different leathers which makes it look so different.
> Having said that when Marco announced he was closing I decided to try lots of the styles that I had been meaning to try out of course I previously thought no rush I have plenty of time. I bought a midi Alexia which I love and decided on a second one still waiting for it. I bought a MIA and then decided on a second one. I wanted a midi Juliet of course I then decided I wanted a second one. I also wanted the midi Victoria. So here I am buying all these models that I have never tried before. Fortunately I have never been disappointed in 99% of the MM bags I have bought. I only have one strict requirement that I will not waiver on and that is the size of the bag. I cannot get anything that is too big for me. I only made that mistake once and never again I bought a Divina full size and it was just way too big for me.  I love all the lovely Italian leather and his craftsmanship so most of his bags I am fine with. I recently found that I really love the option of handheld as well as a messenger strap so I can wear the bag both ways. I have been getting more and more MM styles that gives me handheld and a messenger strap option.
> You cannot go wrong with any of his bags it comes down to what you are looking for and what you prefer. Having said that Minerva is one of his most popular styles so there are lots of ladies who have this style and love it. My daughter loves the two midi Minerva's that I gave her.
> Good luck with choosing your last bag. I know it is hard because I am in the middle of deciding what to get for my last bag.


Thanks @djfmn. I appreciate the feedback. I'm still torn because I want a Sabrina and Calista, but trying not to repeat any bags. I'll take a look at the Midi Juliet.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Wow SEWDimples these are gorgeous. I love the turquoise aquila matte leather and all the texture photos you posted. I love this bags.
> I know that you more than likely don't like that Plum washed lamb Sabrina midi so send her my way!!!!
> OMG it is amazing. I love the leather and it is perfect in this style. LOVE LOVE LOVE. Did I say I love this bag.





christinemliu said:


> That dark gunmetal hardware on the Sabrina is incredible...it's really quite striking!



These were my first MM Orders and I did not know what to expect, but I’m so pleased. First, the colors are amazing. Second, the styles I selected speak to me. Third, the leather feels and smells amazing. I think I did a good job with my first order. Now, I’m waiting for my next order of bags, which include an Alexia Midi and a Muse Midi. Now I need to select a bag or two for my final order, which I’m considering a Zhoe and another bag made of Aquila Matte. Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## carterazo

Ladies with both a Selene midi and a midi Victoria, tell me which do you prefer and why?  Why should I try a Victoria instead of a second Selene?


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> These were my first MM Orders and I did not know what to expect, but I’m so pleased. First, the colors are amazing. Second, the styles I selected speak to me. Third, the leather feels and smells amazing. I think I did a good job with my first order. Now, I’m waiting for my next order of bags, which include an Alexia Midi and a Muse Midi. Now I need to select a bag or two for my final order, which I’m considering a Zhoe and another bag made of Aquila Matte. Decisions, decisions.....


Well of course I am Zhoe biased. I have 5 of them. A mini Zhoe in yellow nappa, a regular Zhoe in orange nappa, a pink Zhoe in a bespoke nappa leather Marco got for me, a Zhoe Legend in artik nappa and a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend. I really like the Zhoe it is such a fun bag and easy to carry. I am thinking of getting a Little Muse in mauve aquila matte. I asked Marco if aquila matte would work for a structured bag and he said yes. I recently got an Alexia midi and I love the style as I have previously mentioned such a statement and fashion forward bag. I seriously considered a midi Juliet in aquila matte but went with the washed lamb. Got the midi Victoria in aquila matte. As you can tell after receiving your first order you cannot really go wrong with his bags and the leathers are amazing. I find the decision process so much fun.


----------



## SEWDimples

djfmn said:


> Well of course I am Zhoe biased. I have 5 of them. A mini Zhoe in yellow nappa, a regular Zhoe in orange nappa, a pink Zhoe in a bespoke nappa leather Marco got for me, a Zhoe Legend in artik nappa and a Celeste merino Zhoe Legend. I really like the Zhoe it is such a fun bag and easy to carry. I am thinking of getting a Little Muse in mauve aquila matte. I asked Marco if aquila matte would work for a structured bag and he said yes. I recently got an Alexia midi and I love the style as I have previously mentioned such a statement and fashion forward bag. I seriously considered a midi Juliet in aquila matte but went with the washed lamb. Got the midi Victoria in aquila matte. As you can tell after receiving your first order you cannot really go wrong with his bags and the leathers are amazing. I find the decision process so much fun.


This good to know. I ordered my Alexia Midi bag in Nappa leather in my second order, so I would like to try something else. What about Pompei leather for a Zhoe?  Or Bordeaux vacchetta leather?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> When I like an MM style I buy it in lots of different leathers which makes it look so different.


Yes, that is so true!  I usually do not have more than two of any particular style.  But, with MM bags, I make an exception because Marco offers a
variety of beautiful Italian leathers.  I will have two or three of the following MM styles: Zhoe Legend, Mia, Angelica Messenger, Zhoe, Aura, Daphne, and Hera.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies with both a Selene midi and a midi Victoria, tell me which do you prefer and why?  Why should I try a Victoria instead of a second Selene?


I used to have a Selene, and I have a Victoria Midi on order. The two styles have the same basic shape; the main difference is the flap on Victoria. The flap is a pretty detail, which to me breaks up the simple lines of the tote. 

I normally do not carry a tote as my handbag, but I plan to wear the Victoria Midi with the sides cinched in.


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Ladies with both a Selene midi and a midi Victoria, tell me which do you prefer and why?  Why should I try a Victoria instead of a second Selene?


You can get things out of the Selene even if it is on your shoulder but with the Victoria having the flap and top cinched, you have to take it off your shoulder to get things out.
If you carry by hand then it really makes no difference.


----------



## tenKrat

SEWDimples said:


> This good to know. I ordered my Alexia Midi bag in Nappa leather in my second order, so I would like to try something else. What about Pompei leather for a Zhoe?  Or Bordeaux vacchetta leather?


I say, right on! for a Zhoe in Pompei leather. I love my Zhoe Legend in platinum + silver Pompei. 

I’m not helping when I say that Zhoe in vacchetta would be equally excellent. My two Zhoes are in this leather, and I love them, too. 

Pompei is softer and uniform in color and texture. Vacchetta is stiffer, which lends a sharper look, but its texture varies and so will the color, with use.


----------



## SEWDimples

tenKrat said:


> I say, right on! for a Zhoe in Pompei leather. I love my Zhoe Legend in platinum + silver Pompei.
> 
> I’m not helping when I say that Zhoe in vacchetta would be equally excellent. My two Zhoes are in this leather, and I love them, too.
> 
> Pompei is softer and uniform in color and texture. Vacchetta is stiffer, which lends a sharper look, but its texture varies and so will the color, with use.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## djfmn

Speaking of Tenkrats lovely Zhoe Legend on post 25030 which is the lovely platinum and silver pompei color block. I am wondering if there is any way to color block a Little Muse with those two leathers. All you color blocking ladies any ideas on how to do that with the little Muse style?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Speaking of Tenkrats lovely Zhoe Legend on post 25030 which is the lovely platinum and silver pompei color block. I am wondering if there is any way to color block a Little Muse with those two leathers. All you color blocking ladies any ideas on how to do that with the little Muse style?


I would do the body and handles in one color, and then the little front panel that covers the handles in the other!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Speaking of Tenkrats lovely Zhoe Legend on post 25030 which is the lovely platinum and silver pompei color block. I am wondering if there is any way to color block a Little Muse with those two leathers. All you color blocking ladies any ideas on how to do that with the little Muse style?


Platinum for the main body.  Silver for the handles, the leather piece in which the handles are sewn, the center flap closure piece.  For the long strap, either color.


----------



## tenKrat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would do the body and handles in one color, and then the little front panel that covers the handles in the other!


I like this idea better!


----------



## djfmn

Second question how would you color block a Mia in pompei platinum and silver?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I used to have a Selene, and I have a Victoria Midi on order. The two styles have the same basic shape; the main difference is the flap on Victoria. The flap is a pretty detail, which to me breaks up the simple lines of the tote.
> 
> I normally do not carry a tote as my handbag, but I plan to wear the Victoria Midi with the sides cinched in.





orchidmyst said:


> You can get things out of the Selene even if it is on your shoulder but with the Victoria having the flap and top cinched, you have to take it off your shoulder to get things out.
> If you carry by hand then it really makes no difference.



Thank you both!  I keep thinking of a Victoria midi, but also a Juliet midi.  Should I get a tried and true style or use this last opportunity for a style I don't have...  Argh!


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> This good to know. I ordered my Alexia Midi bag in Nappa leather in my second order, so I would like to try something else. What about Pompei leather for a Zhoe?  Or Bordeaux vacchetta leather?


I agree with @tenKrat.  Both the pompei and the vacchetta would be great for a Zhoe.  Now I wonder if I should get one more Zhoe.... Lol!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Thank you both!  I keep thinking of a Victoria midi, but also a Juliet midi.  Should I get a tried and true style or use this last opportunity for a style I don't have...  Argh!



I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.

But she does smell amazing!!


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.
> 
> But she does smell amazing!!


If I am not mistaken I think @Coastal jewel used the MM Small organizer in the midi Juliet and I think this would definitely help in getting things in some order inside the bag. I have two midi Juliets on order and I definitely will use my little MM organizer in mine.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.
> 
> But she does smell amazing!!



How many things do you typically carry?


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> If I am not mistaken I think @Coastal jewel used the MM Small organizer in the midi Juliet and I think this would definitely help in getting things in some order inside the bag. I have two midi Juliets on order and I definitely will use my little MM organizer in mine.



It is a bit too full with my stuff.  Even vertically (I use a pouch which is 4-5 inches tall), so sadly, I guess an organizer wouldn’t address my issue.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> How many things do you typically carry?



A Longchamp Le Foulonne pouch with powder and lipstick and meds, a Mulberry small wallet that could bulge, 3 cellphones (yup, 3!), key/card case and 1 card case.  If there’s room I normally add a Longchamp nylon pouch with my charger, USB flash drives, etc


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> A Longchamp Le Foulonne pouch with powder and lipstick and meds, a Mulberry small wallet that could bulge, 3 cellphones (yup, 3!), key/card case and 1 card case.  If there’s room I normally add a Longchamp nylon pouch with my charger, USB flash drives, etc


It's really not that much.  Hmmm...    Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> It's really not that much.  Hmmm...    Thanks!



I think it might have something to do with the opening (even if it extends to the sides).


----------



## ZaiGk

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.
> View attachment 4344579
> 
> View attachment 4344588
> 
> View attachment 4344589
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4344582



Wow the Aquila matte looks gorgeous [emoji7] ok I guess I’ll settle for something in Aquila matte. Your Calista has made me change my mind yet again, oh my! That’s a gorgeous Turquoise. Let me mail Marco now [emoji85][emoji51]
Thanks SEWDimples [emoji173]️[emoji2]


----------



## Taimi

Hi ladies! Long time no see. I’m pregnant and my first child, my dearest daughter, have some difficulties so I’ve been so stressed out lately. Have to think something else, like handbags, for a change. [emoji846] This last(?) Massaccesi sale came just in time!

I’ve decided to order something in mauve aquila matte. I’m considering a (midi?) Victoria or a midi Minerva. What are your thoughts of these bags? I love the look of midi Victoria, but I wonder if it too small and do the handles fit nicely over your shoulder? Maybe the regular Victoria is too big? Any intel would be nice. 

I hope you are all well! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

ZaiGk said:


> Wow thanks for that wonderful description Vink, I can now decide better and imagine the bag design in this leather, also I’ll check out some pics from MM blog, the link of which orchidmyst sent! Do you have a pic of your matte Aquila bag? Thanks [emoji4]



I don’t have them with me now, but I think I posted some photo of them in the thread. I’ll try to see if I can find them.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Well you could always have a piece of dark plum lamb!!!!



But I’m not big on plum. That’s the problem. [emoji848] I don’t know. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> I have ordered Little Penelopes when I wanted to explore a leather, so @vink you could get it in a SLG...or maybe a Polsino...if you use them, at the very least an accessory strap...



I’m not big on the color so... but I’ll see. [emoji4]


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> Here's my Calista in Turquoise Aquila Matte with some pictures of the two different leather textures.
> View attachment 4344579
> 
> View attachment 4344588
> 
> View attachment 4344589
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Plum washed lamb.
> 
> View attachment 4344582


Beautiful bags! So glad this worked out for you.


----------



## eleanors36

lulu212121 said:


> I have had a package take a little over 4 weeks to deliver after having reached US. I'm not sure if you can do anything. Hopefully it will clear soon!


Thank you so much! I spoke to Marco about this,  and he's concerned about this.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Hi ladies! Long time no see. I’m pregnant and my first child, my dearest daughter, have some difficulties so I’ve been so stressed out lately. Have to think something else, like handbags, for a change. [emoji846] This last(?) Massaccesi sale came just in time!
> 
> I’ve decided to order something in mauve aquila matte. I’m considering a (midi?) Victoria or a midi Minerva. What are your thoughts of these bags? I love the look of midi Victoria, but I wonder if it too small and do the handles fit nicely over your shoulder? Maybe the regular Victoria is too big? Any intel would be nice.
> 
> I hope you are all well! [emoji4]


Congratulations on your pregnancy such exciting news. Sorry to hear about your darling daughter having some difficulties. 
Handbags do take your mind off things and give you a bit of a break from stress and pressure. It is definitely a stress reliever. 
Well I have to tell you that I had an orange aquila matte midi Victoria on order which had not been made yet. I contacted Marco and asked him to change it to a mauve aquila matte midi Victoria. I just could not get that color out of my mind so fortunately he had not starting making the orange aquila matte midi Victoria.
So my vote is you become my bag twin and get a mauve aquila matte midi Victoria. When I asked him what lining he recommended for the mauve aquila matte he said either light pink or light fuschia.

So nice to have you back chatting with us.


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy such exciting news. Sorry to hear about your darling daughter having some difficulties.
> Handbags do take your mind off things and give you a bit of a break from stress and pressure. It is definitely a stress reliever.
> Well I have to tell you that I had an orange aquila matte midi Victoria on order which had not been made yet. I contacted Marco and asked him to change it to a mauve aquila matte midi Victoria. I just could not get that color out of my mind so fortunately he had not starting making the orange aquila matte midi Victoria.
> So my vote is you become my bag twin and get a mauve aquila matte midi Victoria. When I asked him what lining he recommended for the mauve aquila matte he said either light pink or light fuschia.
> 
> So nice to have you back chatting with us.



Thank you dear Djfmn! [emoji4] I actually already decided to go for a pink lining, I’m sure it would be sweet with mauve aquila matte! Just not completely sure about the bag.. I’m sure a midi Victoria would be gorgeous though. Was here some modshots of it? This thread is so long that it’s hard to find. I have to try. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

msd_bags said:


> I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.
> 
> But she does smell amazing!!


”
I'm afraid midi Juliet will be too small for everyday for me too, but I couldn't resist and ordered one to see and not have regrets later. The listed dimensions are small to me but ladies who own them say midi Juliet carries a lot. I shall see.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> Thank you dear Djfmn! [emoji4] I actually already decided to go for a pink lining, I’m sure it would be sweet with mauve aquila matte! Just not completely sure about the bag.. I’m sure a midi Victoria would be gorgeous though. Was here some modshots of it? This thread is so long that it’s hard to find. I have to try. [emoji4]


I am not sure if I have seen modshots of a midi Victoria in the thread. Let me see if I can look and find any.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I am not sure if I have seen modshots of a midi Victoria in the thread. Let me see if I can look and find any.


@Taimi I think @ajamy posted some photos of her new orange aquila matte midi Victoria but I did not see any mod shots. I would ask her if she is willing to post modshots


----------



## Taimi

djfmn said:


> @Taimi I think @ajamy posted some photos of her new orange aquila matte midi Victoria but I did not see any mod shots. I would ask her if she is willing to post modshots



I actually found some modshots with search button. [emoji4] I promised myself to decide today, something nice to think about this evening! [emoji3]


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.
> 
> But she does smell amazing!!


I sent you a private message about your midi Juliet.


----------



## christinemliu

msd_bags said:


> A Longchamp Le Foulonne pouch with powder and lipstick and meds, a Mulberry small wallet that could bulge, 3 cellphones (yup, 3!), key/card case and 1 card case.  If there’s room I normally add a Longchamp nylon pouch with my charger, USB flash drives, etc


So sorry to hear Juliet Midi is not working for you! You probably tried already, and this also probably won't work since you throw things in, but if it's helpful, I put my stuff in like files, parallel to the opening. Then when I put it back, either "filing" the item at the end with one hand, or using both hands to separate in the middle to file back in...if this even makes sense...totally sorry if it doesn't...


----------



## lulu212121

@djfmn do you know how long Marco will be taking orders?


----------



## clu0984

I did it- Aquila matte mauve in midi Minerva and Aquila matte orange midi soulmate


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> I did it- Aquila matte mauve in midi Minerva and Aquila matte orange midi soulmate


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> @djfmn do you know how long Marco will be taking orders?


I believe he has not indicated how long he is taking orders. I am guessing at least through the end of March. That is purely a guess. The issue is leather availability.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> So sorry to hear Juliet Midi is not working for you! You probably tried already, and this also probably won't work since you throw things in, but if it's helpful, I put my stuff in like files, parallel to the opening. Then when I put it back, either "filing" the item at the end with one hand, or using both hands to separate in the middle to file back in...if this even makes sense...totally sorry if it doesn't...


@msd_bags, I was thinking about it and I wonder also that probably the leather type makes a difference. I think yours is Pompei which is stiffer? Mine is pebbled so it's more flexible. But FWIW, I took a pic of what I meant, I included 3 cell phones for you haha:


----------



## carterazo

@eleanors36 have you seen the leaf green? [emoji7]  Or maybe you already ordered something in this color already. It's so pretty!


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> @msd_bags, I was thinking about it and I wonder also that probably the leather type makes a difference. I think yours is Pompei which is stiffer? Mine is pebbled so it's more flexible. But FWIW, I took a pic of what I meant, I included 3 cell phones for you haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345660


Thanks for this photo.  My bag is in blue Verona, so a bit similar to your pebbled.  I guess, maybe it's the zipper/size combination - the zippers having to be zipped up from the sides and in doing so, you have to hold the side of the bag to completely bring the zipper up to the middle top (i'm a bit OCD about making sure the bag is fully closed).   And then I have my stuff initially standing up but later would lie down. 

I guess it's generally manageable, but personally drives me bonkers.


----------



## christinemliu

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for this photo.  My bag is in blue Verona, so a bit similar to your pebbled.  I guess, maybe it's the zipper/size combination - the zippers having to be zipped up from the sides and in doing so, you have to hold the side of the bag to completely bring the zipper up to the middle top (i'm a bit OCD about making sure the bag is fully closed).   And then I have my stuff initially standing up but later would lie down.
> 
> I guess it's generally manageable, but personally drives me bonkers.


Ah, I see! Still sorry to hear. Sometimes I actually keep one zip at the end so that instead of meeting in the middle, they meet at the end so I can usually zip with one hand...and, I would have said please let me know if you decide to post on the BST since I am considering a second Juliet Midi, haha, but I think I would want a different color than blue, though verona is an awesome hard wearing leather and this is a good style for the rain and snow...


----------



## Taimi

Well, I went for the midi Minerva in mauve aquila matte with pink lining and light gold hardware. [emoji4] I love the look of the Victoria too, I wish I’m able to order it later on..(depending on Marco’s plans that is!), but I thought the Minerva would be different, I haven’t anything similar in my collection. I’m also eagerly waiting my previous order, a midi Juliet in iris athene to arrive! 

Now off to go to pack my Massaccesi bag for the day, haven’t decided yet which one! Maybe a grande Aura.


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> Ah, I see! Still sorry to hear. Sometimes I actually keep one zip at the end so that instead of meeting in the middle, they meet at the end so I can usually zip with one hand...and, I would have said please let me know if you decide to post on the BST since I am considering a second Juliet Midi, haha, but I think I would want a different color than blue, though verona is an awesome hard wearing leather and this is a good style for the rain and snow...


I'm not ready to let it go yet, but a friend already sort of reserved it.   Btw, I'm in the BST through my sister's account, so I just normally view and not post.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> ”
> I'm afraid midi Juliet will be too small for everyday for me too, but I couldn't resist and ordered one to see and not have regrets later. The listed dimensions are small to me but ladies who own them say midi Juliet carries a lot. I shall see.



Don’t you dare saying it’s too small. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m waiting for mine and already too scared. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I Love my Juliet very much and am biting my nails anticipating the arrival of the midi. [emoji28] I’m so afraid it’s going to be too small, too. [emoji28] But I order them in leather I know will be too heavy for the full-size so I know I have reason. But will they be too small? Arg! I really want to know. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> @eleanors36 have you seen the leaf green? [emoji7]  Or maybe you already ordered something in this color already. It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345734



The green ray Nappa is pretty!


----------



## xlyasa

Hi guys. Some advice pls!
I'm pretty much placing and order for a aura in black with dark gunmetal hardware . I chose to get an exterior backpocket but am not sure if I should add a zipper to it. I haven't seen many people post any pics with the addition, any recs? Basically I want to put my cell phone an my metro card. But aesthetically am unsure.
Also I'm looking into a port zhoe legend. However I'm not sure if it'll be too big for me. I'm 5'4 and about 115 lbs. I want it bigger than my mulberry mini Alexa. Would a mini zhoe be better? Also again with the back pocket,  zipper or no zipper?
Basically I want it to be my everyday non work bags. Wide enough to fit a card.(I know wierd)


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> @Taimi I think @ajamy posted some photos of her new orange aquila matte midi Victoria but I did not see any mod shots. I would ask her if she is willing to post modshots


there are a couple of not very good pictures in post #24733, the light was very bad that day!  it will be difficult for me to do take some better ones before the end of the week due to work commitments.


----------



## ajamy

xlyasa said:


> Hi guys. Some advice pls!
> I'm pretty much placing and order for a aura in black with dark gunmetal hardware . I chose to get an exterior backpocket but am not sure if I should add a zipper to it. I haven't seen many people post any pics with the addition, any recs? Basically I want to put my cell phone an my metro card. But aesthetically am unsure.
> Also I'm looking into a port zhoe legend. However I'm not sure if it'll be too big for me. I'm 5'4 and about 115 lbs. I want it bigger than my mulberry mini Alexa. Would a mini zhoe be better? Also again with the back pocket,  zipper or no zipper?
> Basically I want it to be my everyday non work bags. Wide enough to fit a card.(I know wierd)


I have a slip pocket on my aura and I think you would be fine without a zipper.  Its a deep pocket the full size of the back panel and due to the boxy shape of the Aura it's quite close fitting. 
Where I have had zipped pockets added to the back of my theias, they are a completely different style - the pocket itself is inside the bag with just the zip opening on the outside.


----------



## xlyasa

ajamy said:


> I have a slip pocket on my aura and I think you would be fine without a zipper.  Its a deep pocket the full size of the back panel and due to the boxy shape of the Aura it's quite close fitting.
> Where I have had zipped pockets added to the back of my theias, they are a completely different style - the pocket itself is inside the bag with just the zip opening on the outside.


Thanks so much!


----------



## djfmn

xlyasa said:


> Hi guys. Some advice pls!
> I'm pretty much placing and order for a aura in black with dark gunmetal hardware . I chose to get an exterior backpocket but am not sure if I should add a zipper to it. I haven't seen many people post any pics with the addition, any recs? Basically I want to put my cell phone an my metro card. But aesthetically am unsure.
> Also I'm looking into a port zhoe legend. However I'm not sure if it'll be too big for me. I'm 5'4 and about 115 lbs. I want it bigger than my mulberry mini Alexa. Would a mini zhoe be better? Also again with the back pocket,  zipper or no zipper?
> Basically I want it to be my everyday non work bags. Wide enough to fit a card.(I know wierd)


I am 5'4" and 120lbs and I have 2 Zhoe Legends and they are not too big for me. I do not like big bags. My daughter is 5' 2" and 95lbs and she also has a Zhoe legend and it is not too big for her. It is such a well designed bag.
My personal preference is not to add outside pockets I prefer the clean lines and look without additional pockets. Having said that the convenience of an outside pockets is nice for easy access to a cell phone and metro card. Not a great answer but hopefully another point of view.[emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

30% OFF SALE ENDS ON FRIDAY END OF DAY.

I spoke to Marco and asked when the sale ended and he said Friday end of day.


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> I have used my midi Juliet for 3-4 times in the last couple of weeks.  I think she may not be for me because my stuff exactly fit just right - with only a little room to spare at the top.  So she’s a bit difficult for me to get things out. And also in if I want some order.  When rushing, I normally just “throw” stuff inside.  She was okay when I was just on vacation with only my wallet and phone.  But I think maybe not for my ‘normal’ life.
> 
> But she does smell amazing!!



I used my small organizer and it was definitely helpful in Juliet Midi.  What leather do you have?  I have merinos so the leather is soft and easy to access.


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> Don’t you dare saying it’s too small. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m waiting for mine and already too scared. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I Love my Juliet very much and am biting my nails anticipating the arrival of the midi. [emoji28] I’m so afraid it’s going to be too small, too. [emoji28] But I order them in leather I know will be too heavy for the full-size so I know I have reason. But will they be too small? Arg! I really want to know. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


Vink, I hedged my bets by adding another external pocket. To me that helps make a purse "bigger" as well as making it easy to access phone,  keys, etc. Fingers crossed for both of us our bags work out.


----------



## bonniekir

razliya said:


> Сумки и кошельки эксклюзивные.  Очень ждем))))))



Which is translated in English to ?


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> Don’t you dare saying it’s too small. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I’m waiting for mine and already too scared. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I Love my Juliet very much and am biting my nails anticipating the arrival of the midi. [emoji28] I’m so afraid it’s going to be too small, too. [emoji28] But I order them in leather I know will be too heavy for the full-size so I know I have reason. But will they be too small? Arg! I really want to know. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


I've been thinking about this bag a lot and trying to compare it to what I have so I can understand the size better without seeing irl. I realized last night that - on paper at least- the height and length are the same a Penelope. So I have one of my Penelope's out and I am constantly looking at it trying to imagine the depth as well. [emoji28]


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> 30% OFF SALE ENDS ON FRIDAY END OF DAY.
> 
> I spoke to Marco and asked when the sale ended and he said Friday end of day.



[emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]
I so wish a comeback!!


----------



## bonniekir

But I managed to sneak in a few more items.. two boxes are at a son’s place.. 
key holders, polsinos, Amethyst penelope and outer Black Tulipano shell! Basta!! Finito!! [emoji33]


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> I've been thinking about this bag a lot and trying to compare it to what I have so I can understand the size better without seeing irl. I realized last night that - on paper at least- the height and length are the same a Penelope. So I have one of my Penelope's out and I am constantly looking at it trying to imagine the depth as well. [emoji28]


If it helps, it fits 3 Penelope Midis and a fourth if you lay it across the top, so maybe I'd guess it could fit 3 Penelopes? I have one on order but only have Little and Midis to play with...

For comparison to other brands:
Length x Height x Depth

Massaccesi Juliet Midi 
27 cm x 17.5 cm x 12 cm

Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 
25 cm x 19 cm x 15 cm

Coach Mini Bennett Satchel 
23 cm x 17 cm x 12.5 cm

Dooney & Bourke Mini Florentine Satchel 
29 cm x 18 cm x 14 cm


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> If it helps, it fits 3 Penelope Midis and a fourth if you lay it across the top, so maybe I'd guess it could fit 3 Penelopes? I have one on order but only have Little and Midis to play with...
> 
> For comparison to other brands:
> Length x Height x Depth
> 
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> 27 cm x 17.5 cm x 12 cm
> 
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25
> 25 cm x 19 cm x 15 cm
> 
> Coach Mini Bennett Satchel
> 23 cm x 17 cm x 12.5 cm
> 
> Dooney & Bourke Mini Florentine Satchel
> 29 cm x 18 cm x 14 cm


Thanks for the comparisons!  If by any chance you have a Penelope, could you take a few comparison pics, please? Sideways and bottom would be sooo helpful! [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

For those who got a Penelope crossbody with the extra zipper, what was the additional cost? Was it worthwhile?

Also, if you have both a Juliet midi and a Penelope crossbody,  which do you prefer and why?

[emoji56] [emoji56] [emoji56]


----------



## Kylacove

eleanors36 said:


> My Minerva and Theia midis have been there for 3 weeks. Arrived January 26, and the shipment is still there.  Very frustrating.


Has anyone paid more to have bags shipped by a different carrier? It seems as if more shipments are being held up in the US since changing to postal service.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> For those who got a Penelope crossbody with the extra zipper, what was the additional cost? Was it worthwhile?
> 
> Also, if you have both a Juliet midi and a Penelope crossbody,  which do you prefer and why?
> 
> [emoji56] [emoji56] [emoji56]


I think @coastaljewel has both of these bags


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Thanks for the comparisons!  If by any chance you have a Penelope, could you take a few comparison pics, please? Sideways and bottom would be sooo helpful! [emoji56]


So sorry, I have a Penelope on order, but not yet in my possession...but maybe someone else?


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> So sorry, I have a Penelope on order, but not yet in my possession...but maybe someone else?


ok,  thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

razliya said:


> Выбирая аксессуар люксового бренда, нужно понимать о предстоящих немалых затратах на нее. Это некоторое вложение (инвестиция) денежных средств и как любая инвестиция - это риск. Особенно нужно остерегаться подделок. Лучше всего покупку совершить в брендовых магазинах, которые за рекомендовали себя на протяжении многих лет успешной работы. Например компания Dream Luxury Cebu известена своим великолепным и неповторимым выбором и отменным качеством https://luxurybagscebu.com посмотрите и убедитесь сами. Покупка роскошной сумочки придает ее владелице особый статус в обществе. Ведь каждая из нас хочет выделиться на фоне других и чувствовать себя настоящей королевой ловя на себе восхищенные взгляды окружающих. Возможность приобрести дорогой аксессуар дана не каждому, делает его более привлекательным.


Please use a translator for your posts thanks.


----------



## Aminu

southernbelle43 said:


> Please use a translator for your posts thanks.


Google Translate as follows...

Choosing an accessory for a luxury brand, you need to understand about the upcoming considerable cost of it. This is some investment (investment) of cash and, like any investment, is a risk. Especially you need to beware of fakes. It is best to make a purchase in the brand stores, which recommended themselves for many years of successful work. For example, Dream Luxury Cebu company is known for its excellent and unique choice and excellent quality https://luxurybagscebu.com look and see for yourself. Buying a luxurious handbag gives her owner a special status in society. After all, each of us wants to stand out from the others and feel like a real queen while catching on herself the admiring glances of others. The opportunity to purchase an expensive accessory is not given to everyone, makes it more attractive.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I think @coastaljewel has both of these bags


Yes.. I have Penelope Messengers, regular Penelope, and a Juliet Midi.  Unfortunately I sent both Penny and Penny Messenger "home" with my husband, so now I only have Juliet Midi and a Selene Midi here at the beach.  I find that there is plenty of room in my Juliet Midi but I'm not a big purse person.  I did use my small organizer from MM and it fits perfectly and helped me stay organized.   (Except it's not here in Florida either.. so  much for organization).  I posted a while back a photo of stuff that fits in Juliet Midi.    I like both Penelope messenger and the Juliet Midi but I have a hard time comparing the two.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, ladies!  I have resisted ordering anything from MM during these last sales... well I did order a Little T last  year some time. But since then I have read your posts and gone on my merry way. But this week you ganged up on me.  ALL of you. All you have talked about is the Juliet midi, Juliet midi, Juliet midi.  I could no longer resist. I give up. I ordered one in my favorite leather, verona, black with gold hardware and gold lining.  I hope all of you are happy now.  My hubby is not.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am pitiful...   just saying.  So many options, choices, so little time.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!


----------



## carterazo

For those of you wondering what the bodeaux vacchetta looks like, here's a picture. Or two. One by itself and another with other reds you might be familiar with. I believe it might be a bit darker than how it shows as I have amaranto and it's not as bright irl as in the picture. [emoji56]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> For those of you wondering what the bodeaux vacchetta looks like, here's a picture. Or two. One by itself and another with other reds you might be familiar with. I believe it might be a bit darker than how it shows as I have amaranto and it's not as bright irl as in the picture. [emoji56]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4346855
> View attachment 4346856


Oh wow. I bet it is really gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

I couldn't edit my previous post. Wanted to add a pic of it at night with flash. [emoji5]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh wow. I bet it is really gorgeous!


I think so too!  I'm seriously considering a Theia midi in this. [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji28]


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> I think so too!  I'm seriously considering a Theia midi in this. [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji28]


That is seriously lovely leather... . I'm searching instagram, pinterest and our board for the final inspiration!


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853


I've seen eggplant in person and that color is TDF..  These are both lovely.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853


How do you like it?
I just used my Indigo Nappa Juliet today!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I think so too!  I'm seriously considering a Theia midi in this. [emoji33] [emoji15] [emoji28]


I just emailed MM and asked if it would work on the Juliet midi. If so, I am changing my order.  As much as I love Verona, this color in vacchetta is so unique. And it would give the Juliet a little more structure.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I just emailed MM and asked if it would work on the Juliet midi. If so, I am changing my order.  As much as I love Verona, this color in vacchetta is so unique. And it would give the Juliet a little more structure.


I think it would be lovely! Doesn't @vink have a regular Juliet in river blue vacchetta?

By the way, it is your Theia that has had me inspired for quite a while. [emoji7] I think this might be the perfect color. [emoji41]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I think it would be lovely! Doesn't @vink have a regular Juliet in river blue vacchetta?
> 
> By the way, it is your Theia that has had me inspired for quite a while. [emoji7] I think this might be the perfect color. [emoji41]


You cannot go wrong with a Theia. I love both of mine.  It is a very under appreciated style.  This color on the Theia would be perfect. The style would truly showcase the vacchetta.


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> I used my small organizer and it was definitely helpful in Juliet Midi.  What leather do you have?  I have merinos so the leather is soft and easy to access.


Maybe I'll give it a last chance and try it with an organizer (not sure though if my Samorga organizer sized for LV Speedy 25 will fit).  Mine is in Verona.  Since I posted my comment about the bag, I have been thinking why it's not working for me.  Maybe not really the size? I guess one reason is that I normally prefer structured bag, and with wide opening.  Much as I would like to appreciate non-structured satchels, maybe this style of just being 'semi-structured' is not really for me.


southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, ladies!  I have resisted ordering anything from MM during these last sales... well I did order a Little T last  year some time. But since then I have read your posts and gone on my merry way. But this week you ganged up on me.  ALL of you. All you have talked about is the Juliet midi, Juliet midi, Juliet midi.  I could no longer resist. I give up. I ordered one in my favorite leather, verona, black with gold hardware and gold lining.  I hope all of you are happy now.  My hubby is not.


Yay!! I am happy!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Theia. I love both of mine.  It is a very under appreciated style.  This color on the Theia would be perfect. The style would truly showcase the vacchetta.


Thank you!


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I think it would be lovely! Doesn't @vink have a regular Juliet in river blue vacchetta?
> 
> By the way, it is your Theia that has had me inspired for quite a while. [emoji7] I think this might be the perfect color. [emoji41]



 No. [emoji4] I only order a full-size Juliet in  Tuscania. Vacchetta is too much for me, plus, I prefer mine floppy. [emoji4]


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> No. [emoji4] I only order a full-size Juliet in  Tuscania. Vacchetta is too much for me, plus, I prefer mine floppy. [emoji4]


Oops, sorry! Now that I think of it, it was probably @lenie ?


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, ladies!  I have resisted ordering anything from MM during these last sales... well I did order a Little T last  year some time. But since then I have read your posts and gone on my merry way. But this week you ganged up on me.  ALL of you. All you have talked about is the Juliet midi, Juliet midi, Juliet midi.  I could no longer resist. I give up. I ordered one in my favorite leather, verona, black with gold hardware and gold lining.  I hope all of you are happy now.  My hubby is not.


I am sorry haha but my Juliet Midi is not sorry to get some cousins!


BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853


Ohhhhh, these are beautiful works of art!


southernbelle43 said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Theia. I love both of mine.  It is a very under appreciated style.  This color on the Theia would be perfect. The style would truly showcase the vacchetta.


Now who is talking up the Theia...you're getting revenge aren't you...

Totally weak...I was on a ban at the beginning of the year...came off...went back...came off (who can say no to 30% off)...said I was going back...but now I am thinking of one more for one of my daughters, ahhhh!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Now who is talking up the Theia...you're getting revenge aren't you...


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853


Congrats!  They're gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Oops, sorry! Now that I think of it, it was probably @lenie ?



Yes, I have the regular Juliet in blue river vachetta and one in red Cherry Nappa. The blue river vachetta is more structured than the red Cherry, and it still has a little slouch.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Two of the babies are here! Indigo nappa Juliet and eggplant Pompei midi Muse!
> View attachment 4346853


Wow Wow Wow! I love your selections! Enjoy!


----------



## BigTexy

Kylacove said:


> Has anyone paid more to have bags shipped by a different carrier? It seems as if more shipments are being held up in the US since changing to postal service.


Is that an option? My bags made it to JFK at the end of January then got sent back to Italy. They have been sitting in customs at MALPENSA LONATEPOZZOLO, ITALY since Feb 11th. I did get an email from the Italian post in January after they arrived at JFK that there was a problem with the address and I contacted Marco. He spoke with them and I thought cleared it up. But, now it's back in Italy... The wait is killing me!


----------



## Kylacove

I don't know but all the issues with the post office lately have me worried. I never had a problem with DHS.  I know it's probably more expensive to ship that way so I'm debating offering to pay extra if Marco would ship with them instead.


----------



## djfmn

Thanks to @tenKrat I ordered a Little Zhoe color blocked in Platinum and Silver. Below is the photo of Tenkrats Zhoe Legend. My Little Zhoe will be blocked the same way. I also changed it so that it has a MIA handle and strap attachment. I thought about doing a MIA but the Zhoe lends itself to being color blocked better but I wanted to be able to hand hold the bag and also have a messenger strap. Super excited that Marco was able to make the changes. Where else can I get the hand bag maker to adapt to what I want. He is one of a kind.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> How do you like it?
> I just used my Indigo Nappa Juliet today!


I like it a lot! The only thing that makes me a little  is that I asked for an additional zip pocket on the inside, so he moved the slip pockets down the side so that the bottoms of the pockets curve with the bottom of the bag. My phone would be pretty far down if I used those, but in fairness I haven't loaded her up to see if it really matters. Doesn't look as nice empty with that configuration. If I knew he was going to do that I would have not gotten an extra zip pocket.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> I don't know but all the issues with the post office lately have me worried. I never had a problem with DHS.  I know it's probably more expensive to ship that way so I'm debating offering to pay extra if Marco would ship with them instead.


Marco says I have another shipment coming soon and he is going to ask for a quote for me from FedEx. He does ship DHL as well. I think it's just a question of being willing to pay the extra. Given that once again USPS psyched me out and showed up not when they said they would on Informed Delivery, I would like a little peace of mind as this is twice now I persecuted the poor mail carrier and interrogated him about my box.


----------



## orchidmyst

My recommendation for shipping is by EMS. 
My experience with UPS, DHL and Fedex has been extremely bad so paying extra for shipping does not mean you will get it faster.
My last 2 packages by EMS arrived in a week with minimal hassle and the tracking was very up-to-date.
Please note that I do not live in the US but I still recommend EMS.


----------



## xlyasa

Has anyone had trouble with paypal? Marco is sending me invoices but whenever I try to open it says "Something went wrong on our end. Please try again in a few minutes"?

I've used my paypal account since 2015 so I'm not sure what the issue is. I've emailed paypal an waiting for response.

Just to clarify the paypal for Macro is "assistenza@paypal.it" ?


----------



## pdxhb

xlyasa said:


> Has anyone had trouble with paypal? Marco is sending me invoices but whenever I try to open it says "Something went wrong on our end. Please try again in a few minutes"?
> 
> I've used my paypal account since 2015 so I'm not sure what the issue is. I've emailed paypal an waiting for response.
> 
> Just to clarify the paypal for Macro is "assistenza@paypal.it" ?


I recently had an issue but it was my browser, not Paypal - I switched to access it via Chrome and it worked perfectly. Not sure about the email you are using, as I have always contacted Marco via his massaccesi email.


----------



## xlyasa

pdxhb said:


> I recently had an issue but it was my browser, not Paypal - I switched to access it via Chrome and it worked perfectly. Not sure about the email you are using, as I have always contacted Marco via his massaccesi email.


I did my correspondence about the bag at his massaccesi but the invoice came from the other email. I'll try a different browser. Thanks!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I just copy his quote into notes that he sends via email and initiate the payment myself. I had the same problem on all browsers even after I took off all barriers to advertising.


----------



## pdxhb

xlyasa said:


> I did my correspondence about the bag at his massaccesi but the invoice came from the other email. I'll try a different browser. Thanks!


I hope you have success - please let us know how it goes!



BittyMonkey said:


> I just copy his quote into notes that he sends via email and initiate the payment myself. I had the same problem on all browsers even after I took off all *******s.


Good work-around!


----------



## ZaiGk

Girls these shipping hassles are freaking me out [emoji28] I don’t live in the US, so if you guys living there are facing issues, I wonder what will I be up with here in India...jeez! Although Marco says that he’s never had an issue shipping to customers here. I wish they were here on tPF so I could discuss with them shipping means just in case...sigh! Any MM fans from India here [emoji350]


----------



## ZaiGk

xlyasa said:


> I did my correspondence about the bag at his massaccesi but the invoice came from the other email. I'll try a different browser. Thanks!



I’ve faced this prob with my PayPal app. I tried on chrome, logged in and it was smooth from there. Try logging in to your PayPal ac from chrome/safari


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> @eleanors36 have you seen the leaf green? [emoji7]  Or maybe you already ordered something in this color already. It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345734


I love it.  Yes, I plan to take another dive!!


----------



## xlyasa

xlyasa said:


> Has anyone had trouble with paypal? Marco is sending me invoices but whenever I try to open it says "Something went wrong on our end. Please try again in a few minutes"?
> 
> I've used my paypal account since 2015 so I'm not sure what the issue is. I've emailed paypal an waiting for response.
> 
> Just to clarify the paypal for Macro is "assistenza@paypal.it" ?


Update: I was able to receive the invoice and send the money! I had issue of browsers and confirming my email!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Yes, I have the regular Juliet in blue river vachetta and one in red Cherry Nappa. The blue river vachetta is more structured than the red Cherry, and it still has a little slouch.
> 
> View attachment 4347026
> 
> View attachment 4347027


Your Juliets are so yummy! You habe me considering full size even though I think it is too big for me. Desicions desicions... [emoji28]


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> You cannot go wrong with a Theia. I love both of mine.  It is a very under appreciated style.  This color on the Theia would be perfect. The style would truly showcase the vacchetta.


I ordered a Theia midi and am waiting on it.  That style looks fantastic.


----------



## carterazo

BigTexy said:


> Is that an option? My bags made it to JFK at the end of January then got sent back to Italy. They have been sitting in customs at MALPENSA LONATEPOZZOLO, ITALY since Feb 11th. I did get an email from the Italian post in January after they arrived at JFK that there was a problem with the address and I contacted Marco. He spoke with them and I thought cleared it up. But, now it's back in Italy... The wait is killing me!


Something similar happened to me a few months ago. The box made it all the way to my regional distribution center and they sent the box back to Italy! Even though they also sent me copies of the invoice. [emoji15] Poor Marco had to send all kinds of paper work to the customs office so that it wasn't sent back to him. That turn around took several weeks.  It's hard to be patient, but waiting is all we can do. Hang in there.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Marco says I have another shipment coming soon and he is going to ask for a quote for me from FedEx. He does ship DHL as well. I think it's just a question of being willing to pay the extra. Given that once again USPS psyched me out and showed up not when they said they would on Informed Delivery, I would like a little peace of mind as this is twice now I persecuted the poor mail carrier and interrogated him about my box.


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I can just picture you looking for the mailman and asking about your box! I can see myself doing it too! [emoji23]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Something similar happened to me a few months ago. The box made it all the way to my regional distribution center and they sent the box back to Italy! Even though they also sent me copies of the invoice. [emoji15] Poor Marco had to send all kinds of paper work to the customs office so that it wasn't sent back to him. That turn around took several weeks.  It's hard to be patient, but waiting is all we can do. Hang in there.


Thanks for this.


----------



## eleanors36

Could someone refresh my memory about the dimensions of the Theia midi?  TIA!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I love it.  Yes, I plan to take another dive!!


[emoji7]  Watcha gonna get? [emoji4] 





eleanors36 said:


> I ordered a Theia midi and am waiting on it.  That style looks fantastic.


Oh, nice! What color is your Theia midi?


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> I ordered a Theia midi and am waiting on it.  That style looks fantastic.


It is a great size,  not too big or too little.   It is  easy to access the contents and it fits close to the body when carried makng it very comfortable. And the strap is genius!   I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Theia midi dimensions. 20 percent smaller than regular but i hate math!


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Could someone refresh my memory about the dimensions of the Theia midi?  TIA!


Mine slouches a little now but it is approximately 13 wide by 10 ½ tall.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thread 18436 on 5/18/18 has mod shot


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> [emoji7]  Watcha gonna get? [emoji4] Oh, nice! What color is your Theia midi?


Caramel and I forgot the leather! [emoji2] I'm moving away from big bags, and the style and dimensions seemed perfect. I have the Hera in green vachetta and like that style too. I just wanted one that was a bit smaller.  I'm a shoulder bag person.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well it is done.  Marco changed my Juliet midi to the bordeaux vacchetta with the added long snap pocket on the back. He is choosing the lining and hardware for me.  It does indeed sadden me that this will be last one I get from him, if he cannot find some financial support.


----------



## anabg

xlyasa said:


> Has anyone had trouble with paypal? Marco is sending me invoices but whenever I try to open it says "Something went wrong on our end. Please try again in a few minutes"?
> 
> I've used my paypal account since 2015 so I'm not sure what the issue is. I've emailed paypal an waiting for response.
> 
> Just to clarify the paypal for Macro is "assistenza@paypal.it" ?


This is the email that appeared on my invoice.  customercare@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## BittyMonkey

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I can just picture you looking for the mailman and asking about your box! I can see myself doing it too! [emoji23]


I am actually not exaggerating in the slightest. The first time I saw that I had missed it and took off running after the truck. This time I saw him come up the steps and accosted him outside and asked why my box wasn't included in what he was bringing me. He looked somewhat terrified and said he would call his supervisor, who then apparently sent over another guy with my box (thanks to the supervisor) "even though this was supposed to come tomorrow" according to the 2nd guy (not the day shown on ID). I told him that I could hug him I was so happy and _that_ guy looked terrified.

I don't even what to know what notes they have up about my address at the local postal office and distribution unit.

Whatever works, I guess.


----------



## orchidmyst

ZaiGk said:


> Girls these shipping hassles are freaking me out [emoji28] I don’t live in the US, so if you guys living there are facing issues, I wonder what will I be up with here in India...jeez! Although Marco says that he’s never had an issue shipping to customers here. I wish they were here on tPF so I could discuss with them shipping means just in case...sigh! Any MM fans from India here [emoji350]


You should go with the postal service that, in your experience, is most stable and has less hassle in your country and ask Marco if he can ship by that method.


----------



## BittyMonkey

lenie said:


> Yes, I have the regular Juliet in blue river vachetta and one in red Cherry Nappa. The blue river vachetta is more structured than the red Cherry, and it still has a little slouch.


Love that blue river.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I've succumbed to the final order of the fourth or fifth magnitude.    A bordeaux vachetta Zhoe Legend and a color blocked Little Miss M in black, amethyst, and white Pompeii.    I am well and truly bag poor.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> I am actually not exaggerating in the slightest. The first time I saw that I had missed it and took off running after the truck. This time I saw him come up the steps and accosted him outside and asked why my box wasn't included in what he was bringing me. He looked somewhat terrified and said he would call his supervisor, who then apparently sent over another guy with my box (thanks to the supervisor) "even though this was supposed to come tomorrow" according to the 2nd guy (not the day shown on ID). I told him that I could hug him I was so happy and _that_ guy looked terrified.
> 
> I don't even what to know what notes they have up about my address at the local postal office and distribution unit.[emoji3]
> 
> Whatever works, I guess.


[emoji1] [emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I've succumbed to the final order of the fourth or fifth magnitude.    A bordeaux vachetta Zhoe Legend and a color blocked Little Miss M in black, amethyst, and white Pompeii.    I am well and truly bag poor.


Those will be truly beautiful!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks to all the ladies ordering the Bordeau vacchetta so there won't be any left to tempt me.  When all my orders are completed I will have bags in Port merinos, Carmen nappa, plum Verona, and black cherry nappa.  I don't need another reddish / Burgundy color.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kylacove said:


> Thanks to all the ladies ordering the Bordeau vacchetta so there won't be any left to tempt me.  When all my orders are completed I will have bags in Port merinos, Carmen nappa, plum Verona, and black cherry nappa.  I don't need another reddish / Burgundy color.



I initially passed on the Bordeaux as the first pic Marco sent, it looked very brown.  I breathed a sigh of relief that I could pass. Then (darn him) he sent me a better pic and it was exactly what I was expecting.  <cue vacuum cleaner emptying my bank account> [emoji389]


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I initially passed on the Bordeaux as the first pic Marco sent, it looked very brown.  I breathed a sigh of relief that I could pass. Then (darn him) he sent me a better pic and it was exactly what I was expecting.  <cue vacuum cleaner emptying my bank account> [emoji389]


That posting of the bordeaux did several of us in and that sucking sound is here in my house as well!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> That posting of the bordeaux did several of us in and that sucking sound is here in my house as well!


You're welcome?


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> You're welcome?


You have a very mean streak.  Revenge awaits.  Actually you should congratulate yourself because there is not much that could lure me away from my beloved Verona leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Vink, I hedged my bets by adding another external pocket. To me that helps make a purse "bigger" as well as making it easy to access phone,  keys, etc. Fingers crossed for both of us our bags work out.


I copied your slip pocket on the Juliet midi I ordered.  We have been so lucky to have this site to share everything about our bag successes and failures and our actual usages of the bags - how they worked or did not work.  This has been a once in a lifetime experience and I am so thankful to have 11 of MM's bags which will last me for a long long time.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I copied your slip pocket on the Juliet midi I ordered.  We have been so lucky to have this site to share everything about our bag successes and failures and our actual usages of the bags - how they worked or did not work.  This has been a once in a lifetime experience and I am so thankful to have 11 of MM's bags which will last me for a long long time.


Yes!!! This. How I feel as well.

So my swansong, the rotund lady singing, the bugle blowing, the icing on the MM cake, way past the final, finale, encore, buzzer beating moment, it's at the they-are-about-to-close-the-lights stage...

I just added to my order a Phoebe for me ("and my daughters" haha, how I justify it) in dark vacchetta, dark gunmetal (thank you @tenKrat as always for your genius), and sage green lining.

And a belated thanks to @starkfan, the one who had the idea to add an additional D ring to Penelope Midi which I did and love, and couldn't remember who to thank when I posted a pic.

I think until he reopens, this will be it for me, except for maybe a BST trade or purchase in the future...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> So my swansong, the rotund lady singing, the bugle blowing, the icing on the MM cake, way past the final, finale, encore, buzzer beating moment, it's at the they-are-about-to-close-the-lights stage...


hilarious, I love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

OK just for fun. I have admitted to having 11 MM bags and that does not count the ones I have gifted or sold. Anyone else want to belly up to the bar and share your closet secret?


----------



## vink

xlyasa said:


> Has anyone had trouble with paypal? Marco is sending me invoices but whenever I try to open it says "Something went wrong on our end. Please try again in a few minutes"?
> 
> I've used my paypal account since 2015 so I'm not sure what the issue is. I've emailed paypal an waiting for response.
> 
> Just to clarify the paypal for Macro is "assistenza@paypal.it" ?



I sometimes have problem paying him. Just let him know so he’ll cancel that one and send you a new one.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> OK just for fun. I have admitted to having 11 MM bags and that does not count the ones I have gifted or sold. Anyone else want to belly up to the bar and share your closet secret?



18 bags, 6 SLGs. Not including the haven’t-received orders. [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> You have a very mean streak.  Revenge awaits.  Actually you should congratulate yourself because there is not much that could lure me away from my beloved Verona leather.


[emoji23] [emoji28]   I did not want to go down by myself.  MM's closing has been the death of my wallet! [emoji85]


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> [emoji23] [emoji28]   I did not want to go down by myself.  MM's closing has been the death of my wallet! [emoji85]


I don't think you are alone!!  February freeze just thawed.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> OK just for fun. I have admitted to having 11 MM bags and that does not count the ones I have gifted or sold. Anyone else want to belly up to the bar and share your closet secret?


Including the order I just placed, it will be 10 MM bags and 5 SLGs...I counted Flora and Phoebe as bags though...this is not including one that I sold and one that I gifted...


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm at 9 when I get everything.


----------



## southernbelle43

I forgot to count my two Penny’s and 3 Penny midi’s.  But I don’t think they should count  anyway.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Including bags, SLGS and Penny's of all sizes: 19.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Including bags, SLGS and Penny's of all sizes: 19.


Love your emoji!!!   None of us are allowed to feel any guilt whatsoever.  To the contrary, we are to congratulate ourselves for discovering these bags that no one else is going to have....ever!!! We were there,recognized the value and the opportunity and grabbed them.  Yea for us!!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

I dare not count yet, I have yet to receive my final shipment. My sister and daughters has helped themselves to my MM so I need to list it and figure the numbers...definitely more then 10..
last weekend we went out for dinner, all my girls were wearing MM. Me in the Diva, The rest was Aura,  Star Backpack and Penelope Messenger


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> OK just for fun. I have admitted to having 11 MM bags and that does not count the ones I have gifted or sold. Anyone else want to belly up to the bar and share your closet secret?



I have 11 and 1 on order:
- 2 midi Selenes in black and turquoise pebbled
- 1 midi Minerva in dark gray pebbled (only one bought preloved)
- 1 miss M in taupe flat calf
- 1 midi Soulmate in black Merinos
- 1 mini Zhoe in blue cobalt flat calf
- 1 Zhoe in black vachetta
- 1 Flora in pewter metallic
- 1 Phoebe in apple green pebbled
- 1 Penelope in cappuccino pebbled
- 1 Penelope messenger in Forest Green Merinos
- 1 midi Juliet in orange washed lamb (just ordered)

I hope I got the names of some of the colors/leathers right.

Besides mine, my mom has 3 MM bags, my niece has 1 and my sister has 1.


----------



## christinemliu

anabg said:


> I have 11 and 1 on order:
> - 2 midi Selenes in black and turquoise pebbled
> - 1 midi Minerva in dark gray pebbled (only one bought preloved)
> - 1 miss M in taupe flat calf
> - 1 midi Soulmate in black Merinos
> - 1 mini Zhoe in blue cobalt flat calf
> - 1 Zhoe in black vachetta
> - 1 Flora in pewter metallic
> - 1 Phoebe in apple green pebbled
> - 1 Penelope in cappuccino pebbled
> - 1 Penelope messenger in Forest Green Merinos
> - 1 midi Juliet in orange washed lamb (just ordered)
> 
> I hope I got the names of some of the colors/leathers right.
> 
> Besides mine, my mom has 3 MM bags, my niece has 1 and my sister has 1.


Oh, I love your rainbow of MMs! You really did a good job of getting different colors.


----------



## ZaiGk

Guys have any of y’all bought MM bracelets? Can y’all post pics pls, there’s limited pics on the site, blog, and some I could observe that Colette was wearing in mod shots. Thanks much [emoji173]️


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I initially passed on the Bordeaux as the first pic Marco sent, it looked very brown.  I breathed a sigh of relief that I could pass. Then (darn him) he sent me a better pic and it was exactly what I was expecting.  <cue vacuum cleaner emptying my bank account> [emoji389]


That vacuum cleaner must be doing the rounds here. Because there is a lot of emptying of my bank account as well.


----------



## christinemliu

ZaiGk said:


> Guys have any of y’all bought MM bracelets? Can y’all post pics pls, there’s limited pics on the site, blog, and some I could observe that Colette was wearing in mod shots. Thanks much [emoji173]️


I don't have any but here's a pic from the BST Facebook group:


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> I don't have any but here's a pic from the BST Facebook group:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348217



Ok these are pretty cool [emoji41] but I also read that Marco makes some really pretty chain/18ct gold plated bracelets, any idea where can I find some more pics of those? High time I activate my fb ac [emoji51][emoji4] thanks Christinemliu [emoji173]️


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, am I tracking my bag from Marco correctly?  He sent me the tracking number and the link via email.  The bag was shipped on Feb. 14 and I keep getting this message.  I tried putting the number he gave me into USPS tracking, but it does not recognize it either.  I know several people have had trouble with tracking, but have any of you been unable to get any info at all for a week?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> @eleanors36 have you seen the leaf green? [emoji7]  Or maybe you already ordered something in this color already. It's so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4345734


I just ordered this leaf green in a Theia midi.  I can't help myself!  I am so smitten with customizing a bag although I've destroyed my bank account!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, am I tracking my bag from Marco correctly?  He sent me the tracking number and the link via email.  The bag was shipped on Feb. 14 and I keep getting this message.  I tried putting the number he gave me into USPS tracking, but it does not recognize it either.  I know several people have had trouble with tracking, but have any of you been unable to get any info at all for a week?
> View attachment 4348494



I go to Italy postal to track it within Italy and then Informed Delivery for USPS in the US. Not sure of your site.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I go to Italy postal to track it within Italy and then Informed Delivery for USPS in the US. Not sure of your site.


Thank you.  I had Marco check on it for me. Here is what he said:

I've just checked and all looks ok with your shipment, there are no exceptions so far fortunately.
After that box leaves Milan there are often some days without updates on SDA systems. We see an update the very last minute, often the same day customer receives goods.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Informed delivery updated me the same day of delivery. Yep


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> I just ordered this leaf green in a Theia midi.  I can't help myself!  I am so smitten with customizing a bag although I've destroyed my bank account!


This leather on a Theia is going to be outstanding. I cannot wait to see it!!!!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I just ordered this leaf green in a Theia midi.  I can't help myself!  I am so smitten with customizing a bag although I've destroyed my bank account!


I ended up getting just a Phoebe in the leaf green. I am truly out of $$$, but just had to have a little bit of it. [emoji28] 
Your Theia will be so gorgeous! I think you got a wonderful variety of greens from Marco. I would love to see them all together eventually. [emoji7]


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> I go to Italy postal to track it within Italy and then Informed Delivery for USPS in the US. Not sure of your site.


Yes, same. I have put the tracking number given to me here:
https://www.poste.it/
then once it moves from U.S. customs, I have been able to track from usps.com.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Help!!!  Zhoe or Little Miss M???  Don’t have either.  What mods?  Colorblock w dark taupe veronas? Or Bordeaux vachetta is little miss m?  

I have a little athene messenger coming in platinum Pompei..


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just had to share. My Leatherprince bag charms came today. I have two others but the Alexia and Muse seemed too dignified for them as they are a little silly and whimsical. But I think it works on the Juliet!


----------



## anabg

christinemliu said:


> Oh, I love your rainbow of MMs! You really did a good job of getting different colors.



Thank you! I regret not getting more playful or bright colors like reds, pinks, purples, etc. Hopefully Marco is able to come back.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Help!!!  Zhoe or Little Miss M???  Don’t have either.  What mods?  Colorblock w dark taupe veronas? Or Bordeaux vachetta is little miss m?
> 
> I have a little athene messenger coming in platinum Pompei..


My vote is for Zhoe in bordeaux vacchetta. It will be gorgeous! Wait, you're making me rethink my Theia. [emoji15] [emoji28]


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Just had to share. My Leatherprince bag charms came today. I have two others but the Alexia and Muse seemed too dignified for them as they are a little silly and whimsical. But I think it works on the Juliet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348962


Adorable! Great pairing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> Just had to share. My Leatherprince bag charms came today. I have two others but the Alexia and Muse seemed too dignified for them as they are a little silly and whimsical. But I think it works on the Juliet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4348962



I think I’ll pull the trigger and order couple charms from LP....your flower just enhances theJuliet’s beauty and happiness [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## emmaAr

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


I really like this. I’m so tempted to try a Juliet midi in port Merinos or black Verona. Do you know if it’s light port that’s currently in stock?  Is this the dark gunmetal hardware?


----------



## Aminu

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


Wow! This is the only time I have felt inspired by a colour blocked MM - it's also making me appreciate the Victoria more, seeing it this way. I think I may have to add one to my future wish list!


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156



Really lovely combo with the Victoria and with the Port , I find it hard to go wrong with any model, and it suits the Juliet midi [emoji41] Congratulations with these fine bags!


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


I love that Victoria!  Beautiful colors.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


What a lovely combo!


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156



I love how you color block the Victoria! Very creative and put such a nice and unexpected touch, but sharp contrast on a slouchy bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


Omg your friend's Victoria!!! What an ingenious colorblock!!

I wish ALL MM customers were on TPF! This is making me miss all the MM eye candy we're missing out on


----------



## Coastal jewel

emmaAr said:


> I really like this. I’m so tempted to try a Juliet midi in port Merinos or black Verona. Do you know if it’s light port that’s currently in stock?  Is this the dark gunmetal hardware?



You would need to check.  I think the light port was a special order and I got the remaining leather.  The dark amethyst would be lovely if available.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Aminu said:


> Wow! This is the only time I have felt inspired by a colour blocked MM - it's also making me appreciate the Victoria more, seeing it this way. I think I may have to add one to my future wish list!



This is my friends Midi Victoria.  It turned out really nice.... so nice that she ordered a second one... I think the second one is amaretto and blush trim.


----------



## djfmn

emmaAr said:


> I really like this. I’m so tempted to try a Juliet midi in port Merinos or black Verona. Do you know if it’s light port that’s currently in stock?  Is this the dark gunmetal hardware?


I spoke to Marco about port Merino today. He indicated that he had lots of this leather still available.
I am considering something in port merino because it is such a great color.


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco about port Merino today. He indicated that he had lots of this leather still available.
> I am considering something in port merino because it is such a great color.



Yes the hardware is dark gunmetal.  Looks great


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco about port Merino today. He indicated that he had lots of this leather still available.
> I am considering something in port merino because it is such a great color.


Thanks for the update! My mind is made up as far as color!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

Aminu said:


> Wow! This is the only time I have felt inspired by a colour blocked MM - it's also making me appreciate the Victoria more, seeing it this way. I think I may have to add one to my future wish list!



Indeed!  Stunning, stunning color blocking.


----------



## vink

One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4] 

Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219


She's gorgeous! And of course I love her because incidentally this color trio is my favorite combo...but I have never tried it in such velvety leather, that must be amazing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey. Love the Juliet and midi muse posted in Picture forum..  beautiful colors and thank you as it provides excellent comparison for sizes of the two.  The Eggplant is lovely..


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> BittyMonkey. Love the Juliet and midi muse posted in Picture forum..  beautiful colors and thank you as it provides excellent comparison for sizes of the two.  The Eggplant is lovely..


Thank you! I love bigger bags. I don't even carry that much in them, haha.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219


So stunning!!! Love that combo. I've always nabuk, love the texture. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219


Vink I love your Valerie. I have to say Valerie has not been a style that has tempted me but seeing your dark blue nubuk with those contrasting straps has really caught my attention. I love this bag.


----------



## FireflyBlues

So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!

I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped 

The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.

Here’s my very first reveal:

Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.

Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.

I’m in love!


----------



## bonniekir

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219



Lovely combo!! I am not so great chosing combos, but think you all are very creative!! [emoji106]


----------



## bonniekir

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!



Beautiful colours! I am certain they will be enjoyed!! Congrats.. [emoji41]


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


I am in love as well. I lve that Sabrina midi. I love yellow bags. I have a Little Zhoe in yellow nappa such a great bag. Your bags are gorgeous.  Love all of them.


----------



## coach943

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


I love that yellow color. Enjoy!


----------



## FireflyBlues

bonniekir said:


> Beautiful colours! I am certain they will be enjoyed!! Congrats.. [emoji41]





djfmn said:


> I am in love as well. I lve that Sabrina midi. I love yellow bags. I have a Little Zhoe in yellow nappa such a great bag. Your bags are gorgeous.  Love all of them.



Thank you both! I’m usually a muted neutral colored bag wearer, so the yellow will be quite a change!


----------



## FireflyBlues

coach943 said:


> I love that yellow color. Enjoy!



Thanks! it is exactly the color I was hoping for - warm and rich.


----------



## FireflyBlues

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219



So beautiful. It’s amazing how color blocking can completely change the look of a bag style.


----------



## Farfelue63

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


Big congrats, love love love your choices. Witch hardware is it on your wonderfull Midi Sabrina ?


----------



## eleanors36

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


What a gorgeous combination of colors.  Congratulations!


----------



## carterazo

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped [emoji2]
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


Congrats on your bags!!! of course I looove all the colors! Lol! Are you going to 'fess up and let us know how often you have smelled the bags? (Surely I am not the only one who does this. [emoji28])

Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## carterazo

vink said:


> One of my bags arrived last night and I just can’t wait to change out and take her out today. [emoji4]
> 
> Here she is. Valerie in dark blue nabuk with all straps made in dark brown Aquila matte and light gunmetal hardware. [emoji4]
> View attachment 4350219


Congrats!!!  Such a nice combo. I can never think of how to put it together. This one is so classy. It will always be in style. I bet you had lots of fun carrying her around today.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Farfelue63 said:


> Big congrats, love love love your choices. Witch hardware is it on your wonderfull Midi Sabrina ?



Thank you! Marco choose the light gold hardware for the Sabrina - and that’s another thing I hadn’t realized before actually holding one in my hands - the hardware feels so substantial and solid!



eleanors36 said:


> What a gorgeous combination of colors.  Congratulations!



They do look so bright and cheery, don’t they? I love how Marco split up my order for customs reasons and sent these three together. The merinos orange really surprised me, actually - it’s a lovely soft orangey-coral that I might resurrect from a inside-bag bag and use on its own!



carterazo said:


> Congrats on your bags!!! of course I looove all the colors! Lol! Are you going to 'fess up and let us know how often you have smelled the bags? (Surely I am not the only one who does this. [emoji28])
> 
> Enjoy them in good health!



Welll...
Okay, yep! Both smelling and stroking them! The leather is so very soft and pettable


----------



## christinemliu

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped [emoji2]
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


Such a cheery group and glad that you are happy with your first MM order! That celeste, what a beautiful blue...I have a merinos Penelope Midi and I want to hold her all the time too...

I love those personalized tags almost as much as the item itself haha! It totally is an unexpected, special touch.

Have fun with this order...to tide you over until your next batch comes!!


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Including the order I just placed, it will be 10 MM bags and 5 SLGs...I counted Flora and Phoebe as bags though...this is not including one that I sold and one that I gifted...


I wrote too soon...at the eleventh hour yesterday I added another SLG, so I will be at 10 bags and 6 SLGs...

Thanks you all for the charm chat we have had previously on this thread, because as I was packing my Soulmate Midi for tomorrow, I realized I could use a charm to help me remember which side is which!:


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Juliet midi (light port merinos ) got to visit w my friends Victoria Midi ( I think it is black and cream pebbled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349156


 That colorblocking is one of the best I have ever seen.  Good job!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


Lovely bags.  This brings back memories of the fIrst MM I received, the ruby red Selene midi zip.  What made me gasp was the incredible smell of the leather! Lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> She's gorgeous! And of course I love her because incidentally this color trio is my favorite combo...but I have never tried it in such velvety leather, that must be amazing.


Oh my I never thought about nabuk for the Valerie but it is perfect!!!


----------



## FireflyBlues

christinemliu said:


> I wrote too soon...at the eleventh hour yesterday I added another SLG, so I will be at 10 bags and 6 SLGs...
> 
> Thanks you all for the charm chat we have had previously on this thread, because as I was packing my Soulmate Midi for tomorrow, I realized I could use a charm to help me remember which side is which!:
> View attachment 4351118



That charm looks like it was designed for that bag! I love it.



southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely bags.  This brings back memories of the fIrst MM I received, the ruby red Selene midi zip.  What made me gasp was the incredible smell of the leather! Lol.



Thanks! And gawds, so true about that scent


----------



## pdxhb

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


Just beautiful! I have always wondered abt that yellow - you just proved how perfect it is!! Enjoy


----------



## FireflyBlues

pdxhb said:


> Just beautiful! I have always wondered abt that yellow - you just proved how perfect it is!! Enjoy



Thank you! It really is exactly what I’d hoped it would be


----------



## FireflyBlues

christinemliu said:


> Such a cheery group and glad that you are happy with your first MM order! That celeste, what a beautiful blue...I have a merinos Penelope Midi and I want to hold her all the time too...
> 
> I love those personalized tags almost as much as the item itself haha! It totally is an unexpected, special touch.
> 
> Have fun with this order...to tide you over until your next batch comes!!



Now that I have a better idea of what to expect I gonna be more impatient !

My SO was so impressed with the quality he agreed that some things just don’t need to be downsized, and so I emailed Marco to see if he was still taking orders and if I could squeeze in just.one.more. _-fingers crossed-_


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> She's gorgeous! And of course I love her because incidentally this color trio is my favorite combo...but I have never tried it in such velvety leather, that must be amazing.



She’s amazing. [emoji4] The size is just good and the leather has the right amount of slouch and structure for me. Stroking her is so much fun. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So stunning!!! Love that combo. I've always nabuk, love the texture. Thanks for sharing!!



You’re welcome! [emoji4] I have many girls to thank for making my dream come true regarding this leather. 

Any of you who order this leather, what style you got?


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Vink I love your Valerie. I have to say Valerie has not been a style that has tempted me but seeing your dark blue nubuk with those contrasting straps has really caught my attention. I love this bag.



Thank you! It’s a really under appreciated style, I think. Many of us seem to love it when it’s released, but I don’t see many reveals here. I don’t know else who got this bag. And I think the full-size is a good size for day-to-day life.


----------



## vink

bonniekir said:


> Lovely combo!! I am not so great chosing combos, but think you all are very creative!! [emoji106]



Thank you! I’m not as brave as any other for the strong contrast though, but I also wonder. I’m just not that brave. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

FireflyBlues said:


> So beautiful. It’s amazing how color blocking can completely change the look of a bag style.



Thank you! I completely agree. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> Congrats!!!  Such a nice combo. I can never think of how to put it together. This one is so classy. It will always be in style. I bet you had lots of fun carrying her around today.



Thank you! [emoji4] I do. [emoji4] It’s also such a good size it fits so much without looking big or bulky at all. And I don’t even feel that it’s heavy. [emoji16] So, that’s a definite plus! [emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

*30% SALE EXTENDED TO END OF TODAY SUNDAY  (FEB 24 - YOUR LOCAL TIME)
*
Having seen @vink Valerie I knew I wanted one. I contacted Marco and said any chance you can extend the sale for one more day through the end of Sunday. He said you asked so nicely I cannot say no to such a request.

I asked him to compare Little Valerie to other MM bags. He said Little Valerie is a bit bigger than Zhoe and Mia and similar in size to Midi Juliet and Midi Victoria.

Valerie he said was created to hold folders, documents, magazines and laptops. He said it is quite big but not huge. He indicated it was similar in size to Miss M and Grande Aura.

Of course I asked about the availability of Nubuck and unfortunately there is no nubuck or washed lamb available.
Marco said the best leathers for Valerie is Vachetta and pompei and then added that Verona, pebbled and Nappa are also good.

The last comment from Marco is that Valerie is a very underrated style.

WHO IS JOINING ME IN GETTING A LITTLE VALERIE OR VALERIE AS ONE LAST BAG


----------



## anabg

No washed lamb left? Thank goodness I wasn’t my usual indecisive self.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> No washed lamb left? Thank goodness I wasn’t my usual indecisive self.


Me to. I normally take forever to choose a leather. Fortunately I decided I really wanted the washed lamb. I went with cobalt blue washed lamb midi Juliet.
Although I must say having seen Vinks dark blue nubuck Valerie with brown handles I wish there was still some nubuck available. I am thinking perhaps verona instead,


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Me to. I normally take forever to choose a leather. Fortunately I decided I really wanted the washed lamb. I went with cobalt blue washed lamb midi Juliet.
> Although I must say having seen Vinks dark blue nubuck Valerie with brown handles I wish there was still some nubuck available. I am thinking perhaps verona instead,



I am surprised he’s out of nubuck.  It didn’t seem like a popular choice here..


----------



## Coastal jewel

I think dark blue nubuck was a special order... so it’s gone.   I need  little Valerie owners to tell me how you like her... quick!


----------



## FireflyBlues

Well, I couldn’t resist and added one more bag. The Valerie, while beautifully coloblocked, just isn’t a style for me so I opted for the Theia Midi in dark brown Aquila instead with a cappuccino lining and dark gunmetal hardware. 

I’m officially done!


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> Well, I couldn’t resist and added one more bag. The Valerie, while beautifully coloblocked, just isn’t a style for me so I opted for the Theia Midi in dark brown Aquila instead with a cappuccino lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I’m officially done!


Sounds amazing. I have to say although I love all the colored linings the pinks and blues etc. Cappuccino lining is my absolute favorite.The combination of the dark brown aquila matte with the cappuccino lining will be amazing.


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> Sounds amazing. I have to say although I love all the colored linings the pinks and blues etc. Cappuccino lining is my absolute favorite.The combination of the dark brown aquila matte with the cappuccino lining will be amazing.



Oh - you made me even more excited! That or the gold lining were Marco’s suggestions too, but I’ve loved the cappuccino every time I’ve seen a reveal so I’m glad I have the chance to appreciate it in real life too.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

FireflyBlues said:


> Well, I couldn’t resist and added one more bag. The Valerie, while beautifully coloblocked, just isn’t a style for me so I opted for the Theia Midi in dark brown Aquila instead with a cappuccino lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I’m officially done!


I was surprised at how much I love cappuccino lining. It will be great in your Theia.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> *30% SALE EXTENDED TO END OF TODAY SUNDAY  (FEB 24 - YOUR LOCAL TIME)
> *
> Having seen @vink Valerie I knew I wanted one. I contacted Marco and said any chance you can extend the sale for one more day through the end of Sunday. He said you asked so nicely I cannot say no to such a request.
> 
> I asked him to compare Little Valerie to other MM bags. He said Little Valerie is a bit bigger than Zhoe and Mia and similar in size to Midi Juliet and Midi Victoria.
> 
> Valerie he said was created to hold folders, documents, magazines and laptops. He said it is quite big but not huge. He indicated it was similar in size to Miss M and Grande Aura.
> 
> Of course I asked about the availability of Nubuck and unfortunately there is no nubuck or washed lamb available.
> Marco said the best leathers for Valerie is Vachetta and pompei and then added that Verona, pebbled and Nappa are also good.
> 
> The last comment from Marco is that Valerie is a very underrated style.
> 
> WHO IS JOINING ME IN GETTING A LITTLE VALERIE OR VALERIE AS ONE LAST BAG


Does this include all colors of lining and hardware? My last order was standard because I wasn't sure and was running out of time.


----------



## vink

Hi! 

Here’s the comparison shots of the full-size Valerie and mini Valerie. In case it may help you with your decision. Sorry for the poor lighting. It’s night time here and not so easy to sneak out from DD. [emoji29]








Comparison shots between full-size Valerie and Aura 








Comparison shots between mini Valerie and Aura 







In case you wonder, my Aura is dark Taupe Vacchetta, the mini Valerie is blush Pompeii, and full-size Valerie is dark blue nabuk. 

I love slouchy bags so I’d say I personally prefer my Valerie with some slouch. I think even Merino and Nappa would look great in this style. But if you prefer the more structured bag, Pompeii and Vacchetta maybe your best bet. [emoji4] 

HTH! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> I think dark blue nubuck was a special order... so it’s gone.   I need  little Valerie owners to tell me how you like her... quick!



I like mine just fine. [emoji4] She doesn’t hold much though. She’s a mini bag. [emoji16] But she can hold enough essentials for me. Then again, I’m the kitchen sink type. Other may find it can hold more with space to spare. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

FireflyBlues said:


> Well, I couldn’t resist and added one more bag. The Valerie, while beautifully coloblocked, just isn’t a style for me so I opted for the Theia Midi in dark brown Aquila instead with a cappuccino lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I’m officially done!



I LOVE that leather and that color! I have it in a full-size Selene. You won’t be disappointed. [emoji4]


----------



## Coastal jewel

Their midi  reviews by owners or mod shots quick!!!


----------



## ajamy

FireflyBlues said:


> Well, I couldn’t resist and added one more bag. The Valerie, while beautifully coloblocked, just isn’t a style for me so I opted for the Theia Midi in dark brown Aquila instead with a cappuccino lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I’m officially done!


Great choices, it will be a beautiful b ag


----------



## christinemliu

lulu212121 said:


> Does this include all colors of lining and hardware? My last order was standard because I wasn't sure and was running out of time.


I am pretty sure it does! So free upgrades on lining and hardware.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I am pretty sure it does! So free upgrades on lining and hardware.


Thanks! I'm going to add a Penelope and see if it's ok to change the hardware.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Does this include all colors of lining and hardware? My last order was standard because I wasn't sure and was running out of time.


This does include upgrades to the lining and hardware.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I am pretty sure it does! So free upgrades on lining and hardware.


Yes it does include free upgrades to lining and hardware.


----------



## FireflyBlues

vink said:


> I LOVE that leather and that color! I have it in a full-size Selene. You won’t be disappointed. [emoji4]



I contemplated the Selene too, and can imagine how stunning yours is! I do love a well lived in look leather and now I have two bags coming in the Aquila.



ajamy said:


> Great choices, it will be a beautiful b ag


Thank you! I’m really excited to see it live!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here’s the comparison shots of the full-size Valerie and mini Valerie. In case it may help you with your decision. Sorry for the poor lighting. It’s night time here and not so easy to sneak out from DD. [emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4351843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351844
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shots between full-size Valerie and Aura
> 
> View attachment 4351845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351846
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shots between mini Valerie and Aura
> 
> View attachment 4351848
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351849
> 
> 
> In case you wonder, my Aura is dark Taupe Vacchetta, the mini Valerie is blush Pompeii, and full-size Valerie is dark blue nabuk.
> 
> I love slouchy bags so I’d say I personally prefer my Valerie with some slouch. I think even Merino and Nappa would look great in this style. But if you prefer the more structured bag, Pompeii and Vacchetta maybe your best bet. [emoji4]
> 
> HTH! [emoji4]


Thanks @vink these photos are really helpful. I am in love with your regular Valerie although I know Little Valerie is a better size for me.


----------



## eleanors36

vink said:


> Hi!
> 
> Here’s the comparison shots of the full-size Valerie and mini Valerie. In case it may help you with your decision. Sorry for the poor lighting. It’s night time here and not so easy to sneak out from DD. [emoji29]
> 
> View attachment 4351843
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351844
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shots between full-size Valerie and Aura
> 
> View attachment 4351845
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351846
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison shots between mini Valerie and Aura
> 
> View attachment 4351848
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351849
> 
> 
> In case you wonder, my Aura is dark Taupe Vacchetta, the mini Valerie is blush Pompeii, and full-size Valerie is dark blue nabuk.
> 
> I love slouchy bags so I’d say I personally prefer my Valerie with some slouch. I think even Merino and Nappa would look great in this style. But if you prefer the more structured bag, Pompeii and Vacchetta maybe your best bet. [emoji4]
> 
> HTH! [emoji4]


Beautiful!  The leather looks amazing.


----------



## Rikireads

Coastal jewel said:


> I think dark blue nubuck was a special order... so it’s gone.   I need  little Valerie owners to tell me how you like her... quick!





I love mine! I am currently carrying her!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Their midi  reviews by owners or mod shots quick!!!


Do you mean Theia Midi? I think @southernbelle43 may be able to talk about that style?


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Do you mean Theia Midi? I think @southernbelle43 may be able to talk about that style?



Yes.  I meant theia midi


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Thanks @vink these photos are really helpful. I am in love with your regular Valerie although I know Little Valerie is a better size for me.



Are you in love with the size or the leather? [emoji6]


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> Beautiful!  The leather looks amazing.



Thanks! They’re. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Rikireads said:


> I love mine! I am currently carrying her!



What is it? [emoji16]


----------



## eleanors36

Would someone explain the texture of Aquila Matte to me?  It almost looks a bit sueded if that makes any sense.  Asking for a friend


----------



## Rikireads

vink said:


> What is it? [emoji16]



Sorry...my Midi Valerie!


----------



## Coastal jewel

eleanors36 said:


> Would someone explain the texture of Aquila Matte to me?  It almost looks a bit sueded if that makes any sense.  Asking for a friend



Perhaps someone else can chime in.  I have a Penelope and I would say the texture is “sort” of like suede.  It looks and feels a bit like suede.  I hope someone can help!


----------



## msd_bags

Who has dimensions of a Grande Aura?  I’m supposed to be done with my order, but well... Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Coastal jewel

msd_bags said:


> Who has dimensions of a Grande Aura?  I’m supposed to be done with my order, but well... Thanks! [emoji3]


. Here they are...


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> Are you in love with the size or the leather? [emoji6]


I am in love with the leather and your color block choice for your Valerie. I would like the same leather in a Little Valerie!! So when you decide your Little Valerie is too small for you seeing as you like to carry the kitchen sink - send her my way.


----------



## Tankgirl

vink said:


> I like mine just fine. [emoji4] She doesn’t hold much though. She’s a mini bag. [emoji16] But she can hold enough essentials for me. Then again, I’m the kitchen sink type. Other may find it can hold more with space to spare. [emoji4]



Love that phrase: kitchen sink type!


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> . Here they are...
> 
> View attachment 4352503



Thanks so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.  

I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather. 

The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


Gorgeous!
It's great to hear you already enjoy this lovely vachetta - it's one of my all time favorites (in any brand).


----------



## FireflyBlues

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999



That is one beautiful bag and that green is gorgeous!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


Jaw dropping variation in that second photo! Cousins with my dark taupe vacchetta Little Tulipano...and the structure makes her so functional...I chuckled with your 15 min unwrapping experience, I totally appreciate the shrink wrap protection, but the struggle is real to get through it!!!


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999



WOW!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


I also love the Little Tulipano. I now have 3 and a half. I have an inner River Blue Vachetta waiting for an outer River Blue Vachetta. 
Your Green vachetta is amazing. Having seen this bag of yours I cannot wait to get my outer River Blue Vachetta Little Tulipano.
Enjoy it is stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Jaw dropping variation in that second photo! Cousins with my dark taupe vacchetta Little Tulipano...and the structure makes her so functional...I chuckled with your 15 min unwrapping experience, I totally appreciate the shrink wrap protection, but the struggle is real to get through it!!!


It took scissors and then a knife to get into the box, lol. But like you, I totally appreciate the care with which it was wrapped.


----------



## southernbelle43

I need to update my postings about the Little Tulipano in vacchetta. Some would NOT consider this a lightweight bag. I took it shopping and after a while on the shoulder I decided to hand carry it.  I came home and weighed it with my usual small amount of things in it. It weighs 4 pounds.   This is the same weight as my Verona Theia and my gigantic Bottega Veneta cervo loop bag which has at least three times the amount of leather.  HOWEVER, my love for the bag is the same. I simply should not have said that it is lightweight. I should have said it is not extremely heavy.  Let's face it...vacchetta is the heaviest of leathers. And worth every ounce I might add


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


I have that same green vachetta in a Hera and just love it.  Congratulations!


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


That is so pretty! I love the color of the leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> That is so pretty! I love the color of the leather.


Thanks.  I fell in love with this color vacchetta early in 2018.  I am so thankful I got it before MM stops making bags,


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Jaw dropping variation in that second photo! Cousins with my dark taupe vacchetta Little Tulipano...and the structure makes her so functional...I chuckled with your 15 min unwrapping experience, I totally appreciate the shrink wrap protection, but the struggle is real to get through it!!!


Have you noticed that this is one of the only bags that the feet work to keep the leather off of a surface.  Maybe corner wear will not be a problem. All of my other bags merely droop over the feet, lol.


----------



## anitalilac

My Victoria Midi in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage large. 
It’s light, love the color,however  I’m just ok with the texture. 
I find it a bit smaller then expect but it fits my essentials. 
I requested an outside slip pocket and top zipped but Marco forgot to add , he kindly and sweetly offered to make another in a different leather since he no longer has this leather or just refund. I love this bag as it is so he just refund me the money. Dear dear sweet Marco, always a pleasure to deal with him.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> I need to update my postings about the Little Tulipano in vacchetta. Some would NOT consider this a lightweight bag. I took it shopping and after a while on the shoulder I decided to hand carry it.  I came home and weighed it with my usual small amount of things in it. It weighs 4 pounds.   This is the same weight as my Verona Theia and my gigantic Bottega Veneta cervo loop bag which has at least three times the amount of leather.  HOWEVER, my love for the bag is the same. I simply should not have said that it is lightweight. I should have said it is not extremely heavy.  Let's face it...vacchetta is the heaviest of leathers. And worth every ounce I might add


My Diva is really heavy, but I love it anyway! Thr leather is still stiff that it can be annoying getting in and out but I know Vachetta will soften like the Star Backpack


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> My Diva is really heavy, but I love it anyway! Thr leather is still stiff that it can be annoying getting in and out but I know Vachetta will soften like the Star Backpack


I bet it is heavy.   My Little Tulipano is stiff as well.   I will carry it for several days and get it softened up. I usually change bags daily.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria Midi in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage large.
> It’s light, love the color,however  I’m just ok with the texture.
> I find it a bit smaller then expect but it fits my essentials.
> I requested an outside slip pocket and top zipped but Marco forgot to add , he kindly and sweetly offered to make another in a different leather since he no longer has this leather or just refund. I love this bag as it is so he just refund me the money. Dear dear sweet Marco, always a pleasure to deal with him.


What is it about the texture that you don’t particularly like?


----------



## FireflyBlues

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria Midi in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage large.
> It’s light, love the color,however  I’m just ok with the texture.
> I find it a bit smaller then expect but it fits my essentials.
> I requested an outside slip pocket and top zipped but Marco forgot to add , he kindly and sweetly offered to make another in a different leather since he no longer has this leather or just refund. I love this bag as it is so he just refund me the money. Dear dear sweet Marco, always a pleasure to deal with him.



That is such a lovely color and bag! His customer service really is extraordinary - he’s so accomodating to all our bespoke tweaks that I’m sort of impressed he’s able to keep them straight. I’m glad you were able to resolve it so amicably. He’s definitely a gem.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Have you noticed that this is one of the only bags that the feet work to keep the leather off of a surface.  Maybe corner wear will not be a problem. All of my other bags merely droop over the feet, lol.



Ohhh, that's a really good point! And haha, if you never use the inner bag by itself, the inner will never get corner wear...

Side note, if I know I am going to need to wear Little Tulipano crossbody for a long period of time, I do use a wider messenger strap for comfort. It can get a little heavy depending on what's inside. But I love the little side slot "pockets" yet a classy bag at the same time.


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> What is it about the texture that you don’t particularly like?


Hmm I like it smooth like Napa or Vachetta, but I love my Pebbled and Verona so.. not sure why this does not make my heart goes pitter patter like the other leather... but I still think it’s beautiful and will wear it with Joy..


----------



## christinemliu

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria Midi in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage large.
> It’s light, love the color,however  I’m just ok with the texture.
> I find it a bit smaller then expect but it fits my essentials.
> I requested an outside slip pocket and top zipped but Marco forgot to add , he kindly and sweetly offered to make another in a different leather since he no longer has this leather or just refund. I love this bag as it is so he just refund me the money. Dear dear sweet Marco, always a pleasure to deal with him.


That color is super pretty! And just a thought that if you still want a zip, you could get a bag organizer that zips on top...


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> Hmm I like it smooth like Napa or Vachetta, but I love my Pebbled and Verona so.. not sure why this does not make my heart goes pitter patter like the other leather... but I still think it’s beautiful and will wear it with Joy..


I understand. Sometimes one cannot articulate what it is.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh, that's a really good point! And haha, if you never use the inner bag by itself, the inner will never get corner wear...
> 
> Side note, if I know I am going to need to wear Little Tulipano crossbody for a long period of time, I do use a wider messenger strap for comfort. It can get a little heavy depending on what's inside. But I love the little side slot "pockets" yet a classy bag at the same time.


I seriously doubt that I will use the inner bag only.  That is a good idea about the strap.  Another  of the wonderful things about being retired is that I am able to pick a bag any time for any purpose.  If I will be out for a long while,  I will carry a lighter bag!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria Midi in Beige Lamb Leather against my Longchamp Le Pliage large.
> It’s light, love the color,however  I’m just ok with the texture.
> I find it a bit smaller then expect but it fits my essentials.
> I requested an outside slip pocket and top zipped but Marco forgot to add , he kindly and sweetly offered to make another in a different leather since he no longer has this leather or just refund. I love this bag as it is so he just refund me the money. Dear dear sweet Marco, always a pleasure to deal with him.


I love the color of this bag it is gorgeous. The leather looks amazing. Sorry about the texture. I love the lines on this bag. Gorgeous [emoji173]️


----------



## southernbelle43

is this little bag not the cutest thing ever!  And yes I was photobombed by Carter who is mad because I took him to the vet this morning for annual shots.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> is this little bag not the cutest thing ever!  And yes I was photobombed by Carter who is mad because I took him to the vet this morning for annual shots.
> View attachment 4354189


Yes it is the cutest thing ever. Thanks for such a great modshot.


----------



## FireflyBlues

southernbelle43 said:


> is this little bag not the cutest thing ever!  And yes I was photobombed by Carter who is mad because I took him to the vet this morning for annual shots.
> View attachment 4354189



It’s so pretty and looks wonderful on you. Carter looks pretty cute too!


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> View attachment 4350923
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...on the 15th I got a shipping notice from the Italian post about a package from Marco. It stalled yesterday because of a problem with my address - I reached out to Marco and he contacted the appropriate Italian post department and I saw that the package appeared to be on its way once again to the States. This morning I got an email and using google translate it said my package was scheduled for delivery today. That was a surprise, but I figured they were referring to the handoff to US Customs and the USPS. Was I wrong! It really was delivered today - 6 days after shipping!
> 
> I’ve been admiring and oohing and awwing over the reveals, but I never really quite ‘got’ it until I pulled out my first MM bag - the Penelope Midi in merinos orange. I actually gasped
> 
> The leather is amazing and the workmanship is just...perfect.
> 
> Here’s my very first reveal:
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Tuscan Yellow Nappa, a really warm golden yellow, with light blue lining and gold hardware; Penelope Midi, and the little Penelope in Celeste Merinos.
> 
> Just a note that I love the personalization of the tags - that small touch makes it that much more special.
> 
> I’m in love!


They are all gorgeous! Really loving your Sabrina in that yellow


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I just picked this up from the post office.  After spending 15 mins. getting the "shrink wrap" off, I found this gem.   I think this is my favorite MM style of all that I have.  It is the perfect size, perfect weight, I can leave it unzipped, which I like to do, or zip it if I had a need. The leather in the following photos will speak for itself. When it ages, it is going to be breath taking.  And lol, right now it creaks like a horse saddle which cracks me up.  Can you tell I am happy with this bag.
> 
> I have to thank my friend, TotinScience, for urging me to order another Little T in the dark green vacchetta. I would have regretted forever not having a bag in this color and leather.
> 
> The first photo shows the color almost perfectly. The second one in bright sunlight shows the lovely characteristics of vacchetta.
> View attachment 4352998
> View attachment 4352999


Stunning.....


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> It’s so pretty and looks wonderful on you. Carter looks pretty cute too!


Why thank you from both of us!


----------



## jbags07

Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always. 

 I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way   After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations


----------



## FireflyBlues

jbags07 said:


> They are all gorgeous! Really loving your Sabrina in that yellow



Thank you! She really brightens up an overcast day


----------



## FireflyBlues

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way   After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations



Wow! What a beautiful start to your MM collection! And I’m with you on the personalized tags - they just made each bag that much more special.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way   After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations


Wow what a first shipment!! Enjoy every one of them.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what a first shipment!! Enjoy every one of them.


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> Wow! What a beautiful start to your MM collection! And I’m with you on the personalized tags - they just made each bag that much more special.


Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way [emoji3]  After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations [emoji813][emoji813]


Wow, super excited for you and what lovely goodies! What leather and color is that Little Muse? Welcome to the MM family and looking forward to your coming reveals...jealous because I haven't owned a Daphne!

Let us know how Phoebe does on her first outing!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> is this little bag not the cutest thing ever!  And yes I was photobombed by Carter who is mad because I took him to the vet this morning for annual shots.
> View attachment 4354189



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lovely pup! He’s welcome anytime! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## vink

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way [emoji3]  After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations [emoji813][emoji813]



Such a lovely group you have here. [emoji4] And I cant wait to hear your thought on using your phoebe and daphne. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] lovely pup! He’s welcome anytime! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


He is the sweetest dog ever, thanks.


----------



## lulu212121

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way   After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations


Thanks for sharing! I really like Phoebe. I don't need to carry a big bag most of the time, so Phoebe is a great size. They are easy to change out and affordable enough to buy many colors!


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Wow, super excited for you and what lovely goodies! What leather and color is that Little Muse? Welcome to the MM family and looking forward to your coming reveals...jealous because I haven't owned a Daphne!
> 
> Let us know how Phoebe does on her first outing!


Thank you!  My Little Muse is in Blush Pompeii. I think it would look truer to tone in natural light. It’s just stunning. And the craftsmanship is superb, I can see why all of you are so excited over MM’s bags   Little things like how the lettering is lined up perfectly, no cheap glazes, just a well made bag speaking for itself through design and materials. 

Will certainly post the Daphnes when they arrive!  Sunflower merinos and crystal pink merinos .....


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> He is the sweetest dog ever, thanks.[/
> 
> He is too adorable! And I loooove your bag. Stunning!


----------



## jbags07

vink said:


> Such a lovely group you have here. [emoji4] And I cant wait to hear your thought on using your phoebe and daphne. [emoji4]


Thank you very much  will definitely post my thoughts. But already I can tell they will be great bags. The phoebes and floras will be great bags for light days, and for shopping....I will probably baby the little muse a bit as the color is so light, I want to keep her looking pretty!


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I really like Phoebe. I don't need to carry a big bag most of the time, so Phoebe is a great size. They are easy to change out and affordable enough to buy many colors!


Exactly!  I ordered a few phoebes and floras for this reason...they are such great everyday bags, plus you can toss them into a larger tote when u want to carry more stuff with you. And affordable enough with the sales to stock up on a few colors....


----------



## lulu212121

jbags07 said:


> Exactly!  I ordered a few phoebes and floras for this reason...they are such great everyday bags, plus you can toss them into a larger tote when u want to carry more stuff with you. And affordable enough with the sales to stock up on a few colors....


I would love for you to post how much your Little Muse can hold compared to a Phoebe. I have one ordered, but it may be a while for me to see in person.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I would love for you to post how much your Little Muse can hold compared to a Phoebe. I have one ordered, but it may be a while for me to see in person.


I have both a Phoebe and  Little Muse and without putting them together and seeing what fits. I would guess that the Little Muse is bigger. I say that because it is open at the top and I can put more things in. I will get both of mine down from my closet and see what they each hold.


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> I would love for you to post how much your Little Muse can hold compared to a Phoebe. I have one ordered, but it may be a while for me to see in person.


I can do that in the next day or 2 for sure, but looking at them I concur with djfmn, I think the Little Muse will hold more. I probably wouldn’t overstuff it tho, that would change the lines of the bag, st least in this leather which is very stiff!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I don’t have the little muse handy but it does hold more that phoebe or flora.


----------



## eleanors36

This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!


----------



## eleanors36

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4354441
> View attachment 4354442
> View attachment 4354443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since December, when I stumbled across this thread and discovered MM bags, I’ve placed several orders. Today I received my first shipment. Pix are attached. I’ve enjoyed reading all of your lovely posts, and I am excited to finally be a part of the MM family. I am thrilled with my bags. Such amazing quality and craftsmanship. So Beautiful and also so  very practical Marcos bags are!  The tags with my printed name is such a lovely touch also. I will keep these inside the bags always.
> 
> I could not be happier and look forward to receiving the rest of my bags. My 2 Daphne’s will ship this week I was told. Yay!  Black pebbled phoebe is all suited up for tomorrow.  I’ve lost count of the amount of bags, but I have at least 15 or so more bags coming my way   After this I will be on ban island until 2020 lol.  but so worth it. And so hoping Marco is able to reinvent himself so that we are able to continue collecting his beautiful creations


I love your collection!  I've ordered about 12 MM bags since October, so I know what you mean about a ban.  It's worth it to me, too, right?  Fingers crossed for Marco.


----------



## Kylacove

I have 7 bags coming. It was now or never to try styles and leathers that interested me. I'll join everyone on ban island after this, but it's worth it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273


I'm obsessed with that olive and orange color combo!!!


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I have both a Phoebe and  Little Muse and without putting them together and seeing what fits. I would guess that the Little Muse is bigger. I say that because it is open at the top and I can put more things in. I will get both of mine down from my closet and see what they each hold.


I figured the Little Muse would hold more. It looks like it might not be much more, though unless I really stuff the Little Muse. I am just curious. 

Can anyone compare the Little Muse and the Mia?


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273


Ooh I love both your bags. I have never considered a Theia midi but I really love the olive pebbled with the orange lining. Gorgeous. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I figured the Little Muse would hold more. It looks like it might not be much more, though unless I really stuff the Little Muse. I am just curious.
> 
> Can anyone compare the Little Muse and the Mia?


I don't have my Mia's yet. I am also curious about the size between those two bags. I am wondering if @tenKrat has both. I know she has a Mia but I am not sure she has a Little Muse.

I personally love love love the Little Muse it is such a great bag.


----------



## Aminu

My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings! 

I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.

I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings!
> 
> I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
> Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.
> 
> I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355406
> 
> View attachment 4355407



I like how Angelica’s handles is soft and flop down when you use the strap. Brilliant!


----------



## eleanors36

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings!
> 
> I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
> Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.
> 
> I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355406
> 
> View attachment 4355407


Love that dark brown pebbled and the modifications you made to the Angelica!  Looks great on you!


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I don't have my Mia's yet. I am also curious about the size between those two bags. I am wondering if @tenKrat has both. I know she has a Mia but I am not sure she has a Little Muse.
> 
> *I personally love love love the Little Muse it is such a great bag.[*/QUOTE]
> I agree! I went back and forth between the 2 and felt the Little Muse had a unique look that I was more drawn to.


----------



## FireflyBlues

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273



Oh, my - beautiful choices!


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings! [emoji813]
> 
> I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
> Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.
> 
> I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355406
> 
> View attachment 4355407


Awesome mods to Angelica and yes, I think the messenger strap works!
Both are styles I never got to try...jealous...happy though you got to own them.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings!
> 
> I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
> Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.
> 
> I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355406
> 
> View attachment 4355407



Lovely bags! I like the messenger strap option on the Angelica and think it works.

 Yes on the Nappa - it really a marvelous finish and feel.


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273


Beautiful bags!  The Theia is beyond stunning in that olive pebbled....


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> I love your collection!  I've ordered about 12 MM bags since October, so I know what you mean about a ban.  It's worth it to me, too, right?  Fingers crossed for Marco.


Thank you!  Love the 2 you posted today also. That Theia in olive...swoon   So we will be on ban island together, but so worth it....all the MM lovelies to enjoy  looking forward  to seeing the rest of your new bags!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I don't have my Mia's yet. I am also curious about the size between those two bags. I am wondering if @tenKrat has both. I know she has a Mia but I am not sure she has a Little Muse.


I don’t have a Little Muse. The style isn’t me.


----------



## tenKrat

I’m liking all the recent reveals. It’s fun to see in our choices how different we all are.


----------



## tenKrat

Several posts ago, a member couldn’t put a finger on why she wasn’t thrilled by the washed lamb.  I’m the same way with merinos leather. I have just one merinos bag remaining, an Aura in forest green. I keep it because I like the color. But if I could, I would switch it out for a vacchetta Aura. Vacchetta in an MM structured style is my favorite kind of bag.


----------



## tenKrat

I wore vacchetta bags the last two days. 

Yesterday, my Alexia Midi in dark green:



Today, my Daphne in sauro tan:


----------



## tenKrat

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273


I like the black nabuk in a smaller bag like your Penelope messenger, very nice. I like the Theia style, too!  When I saw the orange lining on yours, I changed the lining on a royal blue suede goat Hera that I ordered from light fuchsia to orange.


----------



## Kylacove

My 1st MM bag was in port merinos ad I liked the color and the description of merinos was light , hard-wearing , and suitable for any style. It's my only merinos bag as I prefer nappa for a little more structure and Verona for slouchy bags. Even with research sometimes you don't know until you try. I have bags coming in pebbled and vacchetta so maybe my favorites will change .


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> I wore vacchetta bags the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, my Alexia Midi in dark green:
> View attachment 4355876
> 
> 
> Today, my Daphne in sauro tan:
> View attachment 4355877


Breathtaking vacchetta bags...and as said before, the variety of MM means that all our different tastes can be accommodated, but also it's an opportunity to widen our horizons too...
I think my favorite is still smooshy merinos and pebbled closely following; I totally thought in the beginning I would just own bags in those leathers, but after trying vacchetta, nappa, and tuscania, I love them too!


----------



## orchidmyst

Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.

From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe



Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse



More comparisons:
Mia & Little Muse



Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)



Mia & Phoebe



Mia & Zhoe



The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


----------



## msd_bags

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


Beautiful collection!


----------



## lulu212121

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.



 Thank you so much for taking the time to post these pictures. They have helped me out a lot! The Little Muse looks roomier than I thought. Even though dimensions are given on the website, it helps me more to see the differences. I am a visual learner.

Forgot to say that I love your colors


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> I wore vacchetta bags the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, my Alexia Midi in dark green:
> View attachment 4355876
> 
> 
> Today, my Daphne in sauro tan:
> View attachment 4355877


Those two colors are beautiful.  I have a Hera in that same green vachetta and just love it.  It's going to be a very special bag for me.  If Marco can stay in business somehow, I'm getting more of that vachetta.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> I like the black nabuk in a smaller bag like your Penelope messenger, very nice. I like the Theia style, too!  When I saw the orange lining on yours, I changed the lining on a royal blue suede goat Hera that I ordered from light fuchsia to orange.


I did it on a whim, and love the way it turned out.  Thanks!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Orchidmyst. Love the collection.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


Echoing everyone, you have an amazing pinks and purples spectrum of bags! Do you have a favorite shade among these? I think it may have been your dark amethyst verona Pheobe that had helped me decide to order Penelopes for my daughters in this color leather...thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


Echoing everyone, you have an amazing pinks and purples spectrum of bags! Do you have a favorite shade among these? I think it may have been your dark amethyst verona Pheobe that had helped me decide to order Penelopes for my daughters in this color leather...thank you!


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Echoing everyone, you have an amazing pinks and purples spectrum of bags! Do you have a favorite shade among these? I think it may have been your dark amethyst verona Pheobe that had helped me decide to order Penelopes for my daughters in this color leather...thank you!



Glad to hear I was able to help.
Everyone's pictures helped me when I was picking leathers and deciding between styles. Marco always comes up with new leathers and styles so I hope my pictures help you guys.

It's really hard to pick a favorite among these bags, I like them all.


----------



## bonniekir

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273



Lovely bags! One classical and one happy bag [emoji1] Congrats!! [emoji322]


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


Orchidmist your collection is gorgeous. I love all of them. I have a midi Alexia in Bordeaux Shimmer pompei such a beautiful leather. Thanks for taking all these photos. It is so helpful to see the size comparisons.


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> My final order arrived this morning - Angelica in dark brown pebbled with gold HW and marine lining (modifications: top zip, no central compartment, Victoria handles and extra backing) and Zhoe in tangerine nappa with gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I love them both - one dark/neutral and one bright/fun! And these are my first bags with contrasting linings!
> 
> I requested no messenger strap for the Angelica - I didn't think I would like to carry it that way and wasn't sure it would work with the Victoria handles, but I ended up with one anyway!  Do you think it works??
> Little bit of trivia: I have the Victoria handles on all my MM totes, as they're my preferred length and width and I like the little bit of extra hardware, but I noticed the square connector thing is different on this bag, it has more of a blunt shape, not sure how noticeable it is in the pics.
> 
> I wore the Zhoe today (the nappa is so beautiful) and just managed to get all my stuff in it (including a stainless steel water bottle!) I can already see that this is a style that I'm going to want in lots of colours! The Angelica is the perfect mid-size tote (like the Divina Midi) and I'd love another one of those too! Please come back Marco!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355406
> 
> View attachment 4355407


Both bags are gorgeous!  And your leather choices too


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked about comparing the Mia and the Little Muse.
> I took some pictures of the bags sideways so you can see.
> Sorry about the lighting but hope this helps.
> 
> From left to right: Penelope Messenger, Penelope, Phoebe, Zhoe
> View attachment 4356069
> 
> 
> Here from left to right is: Mia, Zhoe, Little Muse
> View attachment 4356070
> 
> 
> More comparisons:
> Mia & Little Muse
> View attachment 4356065
> 
> 
> Mia & Penelope (The Penelope has same length as the Penelope Messenger)
> View attachment 4356066
> 
> 
> Mia & Phoebe
> View attachment 4356067
> 
> 
> Mia & Zhoe
> View attachment 4356068
> 
> 
> The Penelope is in Dark Plum Lamb, Penelope Messenger in Plum Verona, Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona, Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei, Little Muse in Plum Verona, Zhoe in Amethyst Pompei.


Love seeing all of your beautiful bags! It’s making me want to try more styles/leathers/colors....sigh....hoping and praying Marco will continue


----------



## BittyMonkey

I've been trying to figure out why I'm not a fan of vacchetta. I mean, I like it but when I see it on bags it doesn't jive for me for some reason...and then today looking at the green one, I realized that particular leather reminds me of men's club leather chairs. Beautiful in their own right but to me I would rather sit on it with a book than carry it. 

My opinion of course, there is no doubt the bags are attractive. Just finally put my finger on what it reminded me of.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I've been trying to figure out why I'm not a fan of vacchetta. I mean, I like it but when I see it on bags it doesn't jive for me for some reason...and then today looking at the green one, I realized that particular leather reminds me of men's club leather chairs. Beautiful in their own right but to me I would rather sit on it with a book than carry it.
> 
> My opinion of course, there is no doubt the bags are attractive. Just finally put my finger on what it reminded me of.


LOL, I see what you mean.  I think the true beauty of vacchetta is how it ages. I fear my favorite  leather, Verona, when aged, will just look old and worn.  But my vacchetta bags will be increasingly soft and beautiful.
I have trouble articulating what it is about Verona that I absolutely love.


----------



## Kylacove

Verona is soft to the hand and comfortable to carry especially in slouchy styles. Vacchetta is like an artisan that works with his hands so develops calluses,  scratches, and dings documenting his life . IMHO nappa is actually the queen of leathers because it keeps its smooth complection and bright colors throughout its life like a royal, lol.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> I've been trying to figure out why I'm not a fan of vacchetta. I mean, I like it but when I see it on bags it doesn't jive for me for some reason...and then today looking at the green one, I realized that particular leather reminds me of men's club leather chairs. Beautiful in their own right but to me I would rather sit on it with a book than carry it.
> 
> My opinion of course, there is no doubt the bags are attractive. Just finally put my finger on what it reminded me of.



As soon as I read this I had the phrase "leather for leather's sake" run through my mind. I totally understand your club chair analogy! Personally, vachetta is one of my favorites - but it's similar to some other leather/bag selections I have and they are all "of a kind" as far as the leather texture and changeability over time goes. I'm also a huge fan of nappa, verona, and merinos. They are all much softer but still quite luxe and saturated. *sigh* Nothing like Marco's leathers, is there?


----------



## Aminu

Fascinating convo on the qualities of the different leathers! I don't have any Vachetta, but I love how it looks on the bags I've seen here and I believe my much loved Mulberry Jacquetta (that I sold a while ago) was Vachetta - the scuffs and scratches just added a beautiful charm. It also reminds me of the leather used on club chairs as well, and men's satchels, where the more beaten up it becomes, the more beautiful it looks. It creates that covetable distressed/vintage quality - but the weight of it, ack! And I don't think the rustic nature of it really works with my classic/preppy style and the bright colours I wear. Also since my MMs are investment pieces that I want to look 'good' forever, I think Nappa probably suits me and my preferences better. I also love the texture of pebbled, although I can see that my pebbled bags are going to slouch a little.  The Laminato Lamb has beautiful variations (almost striations) but it's very light and since Marco stiffened it with extra backing, it's just as structured as the Nappa. I must say, all of this has been quite the learning curve! I hope I have the chance to try out some more MM leathers. (Perhaps there will be a Saffiano in future - my all time favourite for its structure + texture and its indestructibility!)


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Fascinating convo on the qualities of the different leathers! I don't have any Vachetta, but I love how it looks on the bags I've seen here and I believe my much loved Mulberry Jacquetta (that I sold a while ago) was Vachetta - the scuffs and scratches just added a beautiful charm. It also reminds me of the leather used on club chairs as well, and men's satchels, where the more beaten up it becomes, the more beautiful it looks. It creates that covetable distressed/vintage quality - but the weight of it, ack! And I don't think the rustic nature of it really works with my classic/preppy style and the bright colours I wear. Also since my MMs are investment pieces that I want to look 'good' forever, I think Nappa probably suits me and my preferences better. I also love the texture of pebbled, although I can see that my pebbled bags are going to slouch a little.  The Laminato Lamb has beautiful variations (almost striations) but it's very light and since Marco stiffened it with extra backing, it's just as structured as the Nappa. I must say, all of this has been quite the learning curve! I hope I have the chance to try out some more MM leathers. (Perhaps there will be a Saffiano in future - my all time favourite for its structure + texture and its indestructibility!)


The discussion on different leathers is so interesting to me. I have never been a fan of vachetta and the main reason was the weight. I was always worried about the bag being too heavy. I  loved the color of the dark blue vachetta did get an river blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano off ebay and I then ordered an outer Little Tulipano in river blue Vachetta as my preference is single color Little Tulipanos. My hope is that it will not be too heavy. I love love the river blue vachetta such an amazing leather. After seeing Tenkrats black vachetta MIA I had to have one. I thought MIA is small it won't be too heavy.
Now to the real discussion around leather I am so as pathetic yes definitely pathetic when it comes to Marco's leathers. I have no absolute favorite the reason is I like all of them. I have never had a leather from Marco that I didn't love. I like the nappa, I like the nabuck, the merino, the pebbled the vachetta and the list goes on and on. I told you I am pathetic when it comes to his leathers. I thought about why this is and I came to the conclusion as long as it smells wonderful like that amazing Italian leather from the Italian tannery I love it. I like each leather for the uniqueness and the way it looks. Yes ladies I am so pathetic I like all of them


----------



## bubbastatta

christinemliu said:


> I wrote too soon...at the eleventh hour yesterday I added another SLG, so I will be at 10 bags and 6 SLGs...
> 
> Thanks you all for the charm chat we have had previously on this thread, because as I was packing my Soulmate Midi for tomorrow, I realized I could use a charm to help me remember which side is which!:
> View attachment 4351118



I do the same thing!


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> The Laminato Lamb has beautiful variations (almost striations) but it's very light and since Marco stiffened it with extra backing, it's just as structured as the Nappa.


Your gold laminato lamb Divina Midi is breathtaking. It’s one of my favorites of “other people’s” handbags.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Now to the real discussion around leather I am so as pathetic yes definitely pathetic when it comes to Marco's leathers.
> 
> I like each leather for the uniqueness and the way it looks. Yes ladies I am so pathetic I like all of them


You are funny, and you ARE pathetic.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> The discussion on different leathers is so interesting to me. I have never been a fan of vachetta and the main reason was the weight. I was always worried about the bag being too heavy. I  loved the color of the dark blue vachetta did get an river blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano off ebay and I then ordered an outer Little Tulipano in river blue Vachetta as my preference is single color Little Tulipanos. My hope is that it will not be too heavy. I love love the river blue vachetta such an amazing leather. After seeing Tenkrats black vachetta MIA I had to have one. I thought MIA is small it won't be too heavy.
> Now to the real discussion around leather I am so as pathetic yes definitely pathetic when it comes to Marco's leathers. I have no absolute favorite the reason is I like all of them. I have never had a leather from Marco that I didn't love. I like the nappa, I like the nabuck, the merino, the pebbled the vachetta and the list goes on and on. I told you I am pathetic when it comes to his leathers. I thought about why this is and I came to the conclusion as long as it smells wonderful like that amazing Italian leather from the Italian tannery I love it. I like each leather for the uniqueness and the way it looks. Yes ladies I am so pathetic I like all of them


I so understand all of this - I'm pretty pathetic too!


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Vacchetta is like an artisan that works with his hands so develops calluses,  scratches, and dings documenting his life .


That is an imaginative and apt description of vacchetta.  

I almost always take my vacchetta bags when I travel, exactly because they can take dings and scratches. I plan to take a Zhoe Legend I have on order on my summer vacation. It’s a colorblock of river blue vacchetta (main color) + bordeaux vacchetta (complementary color) with light gunmetal hardware and burgundy lining.


----------



## SEWDimples

eleanors36 said:


> This is from order #4 that I received yesterday.  Penelope Messenger in black nabuk with red lining and Theia midi in olive pebbled with orange lining.  I'm moving into the Theia today. So happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4355272
> View attachment 4355273



I love your Thei Midi in olive. The orange lining compliments the olive so nicely. Enjoy your new beauties.



tenKrat said:


> I wore vacchetta bags the last two days.
> 
> Yesterday, my Alexia Midi in dark green:
> View attachment 4355876
> 
> 
> Today, my Daphne in sauro tan:
> View attachment 4355877


Love these two bags in your collection. Great colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Verona is soft to the hand and comfortable to carry especially in slouchy styles. Vacchetta is like an artisan that works with his hands so develops calluses,  scratches, and dings documenting his life . IMHO nappa is actually the queen of leathers because it keeps its smooth complection and bright colors throughout its life like a royal, lol.


Very well said.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> That is an imaginative and apt description of vacchetta.
> 
> I almost always take my vacchetta bags when I travel, exactly because they can take dings and scratches. I plan to take a Zhoe Legend I have on order on my summer vacation. It’s a colorblock of river blue vacchetta (main color) + bordeaux vacchetta (complementary color) with light gunmetal hardware and burgundy lining.


That sounds gorgeous.  Please post pix when you get it.


----------



## southernbelle43

SEWDimples said:


> I love your Thei Midi in olive. The orange lining compliments the olive so nicely. Enjoy your new beauties.
> 
> 
> Love these two bags in your collection. Great colors.


They look so elegant and expensive!!! Love them.  And it has dawned on me that this is the word I have been looking for to describe vachetta - elegant.  My other leathers are soft, comfortable, chewy, etc.  Vachetta is elegant to me.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> That sounds gorgeous.  Please post pix when you get it.


Of course!


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> Fascinating convo on the qualities of the different leathers! I don't have any Vachetta, but I love how it looks on the bags I've seen here and I believe my much loved Mulberry Jacquetta (that I sold a while ago) was Vachetta - the scuffs and scratches just added a beautiful charm. It also reminds me of the leather used on club chairs as well, and men's satchels, where the more beaten up it becomes, the more beautiful it looks. It creates that covetable distressed/vintage quality - but the weight of it, ack! And I don't think the rustic nature of it really works with my classic/preppy style and the bright colours I wear. Also since my MMs are investment pieces that I want to look 'good' forever, I think Nappa probably suits me and my preferences better. I also love the texture of pebbled, although I can see that my pebbled bags are going to slouch a little.  The Laminato Lamb has beautiful variations (almost striations) but it's very light and since Marco stiffened it with extra backing, it's just as structured as the Nappa. I must say, all of this has been quite the learning curve! I hope I have the chance to try out some more MM leathers. (Perhaps there will be a Saffiano in future - my all time favourite for its structure + texture and its indestructibility!)


Have you tried MM pompei leather? I haven't but I have heard the ladies say that it is hardy, structured...it might be indestructible.

This discussion is totally interesting...generally you could say the more structured styles go better with the more "tough" leathers (pompei, vacchetta, sometimes nubuk, nappa) and the unstructured with the smooshier leathers (pebbled, merinos, verona)...but then you cross combine them and the effect is different on the style, it is both amazing and mind boggling! Like a Juliet in pompei gives a different vibe than a Juliet in pebbled...

What a unique offering MM is...


----------



## Aminu

christinemliu said:


> Have you tried MM pompei leather? I haven't but I have heard the ladies say that it is hardy, structured...it might be indestructible.



I don't have any Pompei, it didn't come in any of my preferred colours. It might be one try in future though


----------



## Tankgirl

southernbelle43 said:


> That sounds gorgeous.  Please post pix when you get it.



Yes, please do post photos.  It sounds DDG!


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Of course!



Since you have both daphne and Zhoe legend, which one do you think suit Vacchetta more? I don’t have both and can only order one.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> Since you have both daphne and Zhoe legend, which one do you think suit Vacchetta more? I don’t have both and can only order one.


I have both bags in vacchetta, so either one works fine.  Having said that,  the Zhoe was made for a leather like vacchetta, so MM  told me.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I have both bags in vacchetta, so either one works fine.  Having said that,  the Zhoe was made for a leather like vacchetta, so MM  told me.



How about the weight? Which one is heavier? And is the daphne having any difficulty opening?


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I have both bags in vacchetta, so either one works fine.  Having said that,  the Zhoe was made for a leather like vacchetta, so MM  told me.


I'd love to get a Zhoe Legend in rust Vachetta.  I'd also like another dark green vachetta bag.  Just can't do it now, and they're not in stock.


----------



## southernbelle43

vink said:


> How about the weight? Which one is heavier? And is the daphne having any difficulty opening?


I never had any trouble with the Daphne?  I do not have it now, so I cannot weigh it.  Maybe someone who has both can tell you about the weights.  I do not remember thinking that it was heavy at all.


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> I never had any trouble with the Daphne?  I do not have it now, so I cannot weigh it.  Maybe someone who has both can tell you about the weights.  I do not remember thinking that it was heavy at all.



That’s ok. I think your answer is enough. [emoji4] I just want to know that it’s not too excessive then it’s alright. [emoji4] Thanks a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I am just learning about Massaccesi Leather. Is it true that as of right now they are in a transition period and not making any more products? Could someone give me the insight. Thank you!!


----------



## pdxhb

AManIntoFashion said:


> I am just learning about Massaccesi Leather. Is it true that as of right now they are in a transition period and not making any more products? Could someone give me the insight. Thank you!!


Marco is in the process of closing his business. See this blog post for their announcement:
http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/09/toall-our-wonderful-customers-it-is.html
There has been some chatter about a reincarnation via a crowd funding campaign, but nothing has been officially announced yet. We are all crossing fingers that it does, as Marco's designs and customer care are truly one of a kind!


----------



## djfmn

AManIntoFashion said:


> I am just learning about Massaccesi Leather. Is it true that as of right now they are in a transition period and not making any more products? Could someone give me the insight. Thank you!!


MM announced he was closing his current business Sept last year. He has had a number of sales to clear out his leather inventory. In speaking to him he indicated he still has a limited supply of leather left over and I am not sure if he will still take orders or not. I would email him at info@marcomassaccesi.it.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

pdxhb said:


> Marco is in the process of closing his business. See this blog post for their announcement:
> http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2018/09/toall-our-wonderful-customers-it-is.html
> There has been some chatter about a reincarnation via a crowd funding campaign, but nothing has been officially announced yet. We are all crossing fingers that it does, as Marco's designs and customer care are truly one of a kind!



Thank you!!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

djfmn said:


> MM announced he was closing his current business Sept last year. He has had a number of sales to clear out his leather inventory. In speaking to him he indicated he still has a limited supply of leather left over and I am not sure if he will still take orders or not. I would email him at info@marcomassaccesi.it.



Thank you for the information!


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> I am just learning about Massaccesi Leather. Is it true that as of right now they are in a transition period and not making any more products? Could someone give me the insight. Thank you!!


We also have a Facebook buy, sell and trade site. Search for Masseccesi BST.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> We also have a Facebook buy, sell and trade site. Search for Masseccesi BST.



I'll have to check it out. Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> Since you have both daphne and Zhoe legend, which one do you think suit Vacchetta more? I don’t have both and can only order one.


Neither style suits vacchetta more; they both look good in vacchetta. I will say that I like my vacchetta Zhoe Legend more.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> How about the weight? Which one is heavier? And is the daphne having any difficulty opening?


I weighed each bag including its messenger strap:
Vacchetta Daphne - 1 lb 15.7 oz
Vacchetta Zhoe Legend - 2 lb 3.6 oz

The opening on Daphne is a little finicky only when each end of the top zipper closure is snapped on the sides.  It’s not a big deal, really.  (The ends hang over the sides of the bag and have snap closures.  See pic.)

Just unsnap the sides and access to contents is easy.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Neither style suits vacchetta more; they both look good in vacchetta. I will say that I like my vacchetta Zhoe Legend more.


And I liked the Zhoe more.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I weighed each bag including its messenger strap:
> Vacchetta Daphne - 1 lb 15.7 oz
> Vacchetta Zhoe Legend - 2 lb 3.6 oz
> 
> The opening on Daphne is a little finicky only when each end of the top zipper closure is snapped on the sides.  It’s not a big deal, really.  (The ends hang over the sides of the bag and have snap closures.  See pic.)
> 
> Just unsnap the sides and access to contents is easy.
> View attachment 4360520


Interesting.


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> I weighed each bag including its messenger strap:
> Vacchetta Daphne - 1 lb 15.7 oz
> Vacchetta Zhoe Legend - 2 lb 3.6 oz
> 
> The opening on Daphne is a little finicky only when each end of the top zipper closure is snapped on the sides.  It’s not a big deal, really.  (The ends hang over the sides of the bag and have snap closures.  See pic.)
> 
> Just unsnap the sides and access to contents is easy.
> View attachment 4360520



Oh bummer. I didn’t get a Daphne because I thought the zipper just flapped around on the top of the bag. If I knew it snapped onto the sides I would have ordered it instead of the Modena.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh bummer. I didn’t get a Daphne because I thought the zipper just flapped around on the top of the bag. If I knew it snapped onto the sides I would have ordered it instead of the Modena.


When snapped it made the opening a little too small for me, so I kept it unsnapped.


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh bummer. I didn’t get a Daphne because I thought the zipper just flapped around on the top of the bag. If I knew it snapped onto the sides I would have ordered it instead of the Modena.


Let's hope he can find a way to continue making bags so that we can buy more with different options.  This thread is terrific for learning about options in a way his website can't really show people.  I wish there was a way that the website could do that, but I'm not a web designer, so I don't know.  To me, the amazing part of ordering bags from him are the different leathers and options we can have.


----------



## Kylacove

Impatiently waiting for more reveals.


----------



## BittyMonkey

No kidding. Pics!!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## thedseer

For anyone who has received an order recently, when did you order? I'm sure I still have a while and I'm not in a rush but wanted to see about how far out I might be.


----------



## Kylacove

I haven't received my order placed Jan 15 yet. Last week Marco asked me to clarify something about my order and said they would be starting to work on it. Hope that helps.


----------



## eleanors36

A box wrapped in white plastic arrived! Reveals tomorrow!


----------



## eleanors36

Kylacove said:


> I haven't received my order placed Jan 15 yet. Last week Marco asked me to clarify something about my order and said they would be starting to work on it. Hope that helps.


I haven't received an order that was shipped at the end of January.  Stuck in customs. Marco knows about this, and he's working on it. Apparently the post office didn't think anyone was actually at my address! I'm sorry Marco has to deal with this.


----------



## LuvNLux

Thanks, Kylacove.  I was wondering about the timing of orders too.  This sounds like Marco is working on mid-January orders now?  With the apparent problems with shipping & Customs lag-time for some, it,s hard to get a handle on when to expect orders arriving.  Oh, the anticipation!


----------



## thedseer

Kylacove said:


> I haven't received my order placed Jan 15 yet. Last week Marco asked me to clarify something about my order and said they would be starting to work on it. Hope that helps.


Thanks, that helps! I paid January 18, so hopefully he'll work on mine soon.


----------



## jbags07

thedseer said:


> For anyone who has received an order recently, when did you order? I'm sure I still have a while and I'm not in a rush but wanted to see about how far out I might be.


Hi!  I received my first part of my various orders last Monday, and I placed that order around the second week of December. I still have bags from that order that have not shipped. Hope that gives you an idea!


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> I haven't received an order that was shipped at the end of January.  Stuck in customs. Marco knows about this, and he's working on it. Apparently the post office didn't think anyone was actually at my address! I'm sorry Marco has to deal with this.



What?!?!? That’s awful! I hope it get sorted out soon. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## vink

My dark blue nabuk Valerie was placed around the beginning of December and I got it last month.


----------



## BittyMonkey

It isn’t solely based on timing as I got my Juliet with an older order. The muse I got was ordered in December but I ordered Juliet in January. I’m sure he is putting some puzzle pieces together with other orders to maximize efficiency.


----------



## eleanors36

vink said:


> What?!?!? That’s awful! I hope it get sorted out soon. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


I know.  I feel so badly for Marco.  He's worked on this, and I've completed some documents for this.  It's the same address I use all the time for packages, and it's never been flagged.  In fact, I received a box from him to this address.  Suddenly in January, this happened.  I know he will remake the bags if that's necessary, but he and I want the box to be released from customs.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> It isn’t solely based on timing as I got my Juliet with an older order. The muse I got was ordered in December but I ordered Juliet in January. I’m sure he is putting some puzzle pieces together with other orders to maximize efficiency.


I think you absolutely correct. He must produce bags in the most efficient way. I am sure he does the orders together that make the most sense to produce. I am loving seeing all the reveals.


----------



## Kylacove

OK, where are the pics? LOL


jbags07 said:


> Hi!  I received my first part of my various orders last Monday, and I placed that order around the second week of December. I still have bags from that order that have not shipped. Hope that gives you an idea!


----------



## dignatius

My order from the end of December just shipped today.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Quick AM  pic of new glitter fuchsia suede Penelope. [emoji7]. Ordered in early Dec and received about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sickgrl13 said:


> Quick AM  pic of new glitter fuchsia suede Penelope. [emoji7]. Ordered in early Dec and received about 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 4366824


You have the best colors in your collection!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

My box finally arrived. Black Nappa Muse with extended handles, marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## VanBod1525

Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.


----------



## eleanors36

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900


Beautiful!  I really like the Theia.  I'm carrying one now--so comfortable.


----------



## eleanors36

Very overcast today, so my photos will be delayed.  Sorry!


----------



## soramillay

Got my shipping notification three days ago so Part One of my order is arriving next week! I made this order around Christmas time, I think. 

Can’t wait to see what’s in the box!


----------



## ZaiGk

VanBod1525 said:


> My box finally arrived. Black Nappa Muse with extended handles, marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366897
> View attachment 4366898



DDG [emoji7] can’t wait for my Muse Midi in Nappa too [emoji173]️


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Quick AM  pic of new glitter fuchsia suede Penelope. [emoji7]. Ordered in early Dec and received about 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 4366824


This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the color and the leather is amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> My box finally arrived. Black Nappa Muse with extended handles, marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366897
> View attachment 4366898


Vannie that is such a great bag love the extended handles and the lining is amazing. One of my favorite color linings.


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900


Another great bag. I must say I love his lining choice not something I would have thought about that is why I often let Marco choose the lining.


----------



## vink

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900



Stunning bag!


----------



## Taimi

My midi Juliet in iris athene leather is arriving next week! [emoji4] Can’t wait. After that I still have a mauve aquila matte midi Minerva coming. And that’s the last one. [emoji26] Maybe we should show our collections then? I really wish Marco is able to continue though, but I suppose he hasn’t gave any info about that lately, has he?


----------



## BittyMonkey

I haven’t heard anything about his Kickstarter. Could be that he is planning to wrap up everything first.


----------



## soramillay

Taimi said:


> My midi Juliet in iris athene leather is arriving next week! [emoji4] Can’t wait. After that I still have a mauve aquila matte midi Minerva coming. And that’s the last one. [emoji26] Maybe we should show our collections then? I really wish Marco is able to continue though, but I suppose he hasn’t gave any info about that lately, has he?



The Kickstarter is definitely in the works. I did advise him to take time to plan everything out; in my experience having friends who have run campaigns, KS projects who don’t take off at the beginning will not gain the momentum they need to reach end targets. There have also been many projects that successfully raised funds but crashed because what they promised was unsustainable. Lastly, I think he needs to wait for our funds to recover so there are enough of us to back him with full force.


----------



## BittyMonkey

soramillay said:


> The Kickstarter is definitely in the works. I did advise him to take time to plan everything out; in my experience having friends who have run campaigns, KS projects who don’t take off at the beginning will not gain the momentum they need to reach end targets. There have also been many projects that successfully raised funds but crashed because what they promised was unsustainable. Lastly, I think he needs to wait for our funds to recover so there are enough of us to back him with full force.



That is good advice. I was part of one of those campaigns where they overpromised and whoa were people mad. I did finally get my product but they were a year late.


----------



## Bogey-13

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900


What a gorgeous bag!! I love the color choices and hardware.


----------



## eleanors36

soramillay said:


> The Kickstarter is definitely in the works. I did advise him to take time to plan everything out; in my experience having friends who have run campaigns, KS projects who don’t take off at the beginning will not gain the momentum they need to reach end targets. There have also been many projects that successfully raised funds but crashed because what they promised was unsustainable. Lastly, I think he needs to wait for our funds to recover so there are enough of us to back him with full force.


Sounds like good advice.  I need a couple months to recover, that's for sure!


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900



Both your bags in black are lovely! I am a bit partial re the Aquila, because I like this type of relaxed leather and I enjoy the model too. The muse I don’t have, and hope you like it..
Lovely  linings in both .. enjoy [emoji106]


----------



## anitalilac

My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining


----------



## anitalilac

View attachment 4368357

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Theia Midi in Sunflower Merinos , GHW Fuchsia Lining
Zhoe Legend in Dark Grey Pompeii, GHW with Pink Lining .

Love all my MMs!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, I love all of your reveals.  It would be difficult, if not impossible,  to pick a favorite.. Enjoy.


----------



## BittyMonkey

OMG that aqua Victoria [emoji7]


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining



Super love!!!


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining



Great colours, and good to see the difference in sizes!! For sure in this case the smaller will be roo small, which was not the case with the Tulipano! Congrats with your new lovlies! [emoji1]


----------



## bonniekir

anitalilac said:


> View attachment 4368358
> View attachment 4368357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theia Midi in Sunflower Merinos , GHW Fuchsia Lining
> Zhoe Legend in Dark Grey Pompeii, GHW with Pink Lining .
> 
> I understand why you love all your bags!!


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> Sounds like good advice.  I need a couple months to recover, that's for sure!



Me, too! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## vink

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining



Such a pretty pair! (I have a weird idea that both colors will be fabulous for a colorblock. [emoji28])


----------



## scrpo83

VanBod1525 said:


> My box finally arrived. Black Nappa Muse with extended handles, marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366897
> View attachment 4366898



This is so pretty and practical!!



VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900


----------



## soramillay

My beauties are here! Sorry for bad photos, it’s not ideal light here.

May I present my Modena in port merinos and two Little Misses M in dark green pompei and black vachetta?






I haven’t even peeped in the bags yet, still overwhelmed by how perfect they turned out. The black vachetta... all I can say is WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG?!!! It is the most gorgeous, blackest leather ever. The sheen is absolutely amazing without ever going into patent territory. 

Stay tuned for lining pics.


----------



## soramillay

I had time after all to take lining pics, so here you are:

Lilac and port turned out even better than I expected, as it drew out the purple tones in the port.

I was most worried about the fuchsia lining but it is a nice pop against the very dark green.


----------



## ZaiGk

soramillay said:


> I had time after all to take lining pics, so here you are:
> 
> Lilac and port turned out even better than I expected, as it drew out the purple tones in the port.
> 
> I was most worried about the fuchsia lining but it is a nice pop against the very dark green.



Absolutely gorgeous all of them [emoji173]️[emoji92][emoji108][emoji2]


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> My beauties are here! Sorry for bad photos, it’s not ideal light here.
> 
> May I present my Modena in port merinos and two Little Misses M in dark green pompei and black vachetta?
> 
> View attachment 4368518
> 
> View attachment 4368517
> 
> 
> I haven’t even peeped in the bags yet, still overwhelmed by how perfect they turned out. The black vachetta... all I can say is WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG?!!! It is the most gorgeous, blackest leather ever. The sheen is absolutely amazing without ever going into patent territory.
> 
> Stay tuned for lining pics.



I’m in love with your dark green pompei!! Really gorgeous!!

And the blue lining of the black bag is really pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> My beauties are here! Sorry for bad photos, it’s not ideal light here.
> 
> May I present my Modena in port merinos and two Little Misses M in dark green pompei and black vachetta?
> 
> View attachment 4368518
> 
> View attachment 4368517
> 
> 
> I haven’t even peeped in the bags yet, still overwhelmed by how perfect they turned out. The black vachetta... all I can say is WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG?!!! It is the most gorgeous, blackest leather ever. The sheen is absolutely amazing without ever going into patent territory.
> 
> Stay tuned for lining pics.


Lovely and totally agree with you about the vacchetta!


----------



## vink

soramillay said:


> I had time after all to take lining pics, so here you are:
> 
> Lilac and port turned out even better than I expected, as it drew out the purple tones in the port.
> 
> I was most worried about the fuchsia lining but it is a nice pop against the very dark green.



I love your linings! So bright and cheerful!


----------



## eleanors36

soramillay said:


> My beauties are here! Sorry for bad photos, it’s not ideal light here.
> 
> May I present my Modena in port merinos and two Little Misses M in dark green pompei and black vachetta?
> 
> View attachment 4368518
> 
> View attachment 4368517
> 
> 
> I haven’t even peeped in the bags yet, still overwhelmed by how perfect they turned out. The black vachetta... all I can say is WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG?!!! It is the most gorgeous, blackest leather ever. The sheen is absolutely amazing without ever going into patent territory.
> 
> Stay tuned for lining pics.


Such beauties!  I love Marco's vachetta.


----------



## eleanors36

Photos of my new MM bag.  Modena in pear athene. I need to take another photo of the Penelope Messenger in rust vachetta.


----------



## christinemliu

Just echoing that everyone's reveals are such gorgeousness...I really love everybody's creativity with the linings, the combos elevate the bags!!! Sigh. Now I want a Theia Midi and a black vachetta with blue lining and a Zhoe or Aura with a top handle...pls everyone, keep pics coming so we can bask in your MM glow...


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> OMG that aqua Victoria [emoji7]


I second that OMG that aqua Victoria[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## eleanors36

Does Athene leather require any special care?  It has a certain texture and quality that I want to make sure I preserve.  TIA!


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I had time after all to take lining pics, so here you are:
> 
> Lilac and port turned out even better than I expected, as it drew out the purple tones in the port.
> 
> I was most worried about the fuchsia lining but it is a nice pop against the very dark green.


GORGEOUS [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Farfelue63

Ladies, you are all enablers there with your wonderful bags!
I couldn't stop myself from ordering something at the end of last month


----------



## Coastal jewel

VanBod1525 said:


> My box finally arrived. Black Nappa Muse with extended handles, marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366897
> View attachment 4366898



VanBod. Love both the black bags that you got...


----------



## Coastal jewel

soramillay said:


> The Kickstarter is definitely in the works. I did advise him to take time to plan everything out; in my experience having friends who have run campaigns, KS projects who don’t take off at the beginning will not gain the momentum they need to reach end targets. There have also been many projects that successfully raised funds but crashed because what they promised was unsustainable. Lastly, I think he needs to wait for our funds to recover so there are enough of us to back him with full force.



Soramilly. I agree..  especially on our “purse-a nol” funds to replenish.


----------



## Coastal jewel

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining



Love these colors.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Wow! So many reveals and so many gorgeous bags! It always amazes me how the different colors and leathers give the same bag a totally different look.

I keep running across something and think “oh! I wish I’d thought of that!” But, I’ll live vicariously through these wonderful pics.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I feel the same!!! Sooooo many beautiful leathers and colors. Thank you everyone for sharing and letting us live through you!!! A bag lover could survive and Massaccesi styles, leathers, and colors alone, and a bag lover on a ban could survive based on *this* *thread* alone!!


----------



## lulu212121

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining


That Pine Napa is gorgeous! Is the color in your photo how it really looks? I thought it would be darker. Both bags look great!


----------



## lulu212121

soramillay said:


> I had time after all to take lining pics, so here you are:
> 
> Lilac and port turned out even better than I expected, as it drew out the purple tones in the port.
> 
> I was most worried about the fuchsia lining but it is a nice pop against the very dark green.


The Lilac ling with the Port looks great! I stayed with boring grey. I wish I would've been more brave.


----------



## ajamy

eleanors36 said:


> Photos of my new MM bag.  Modena in pear athene. I need to take another photo of the Penelope Messenger in rust vachetta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4368970


I missed out on the pear Athene and regret not being quicker to place an order.  Seeing  your Modena is not making me feel any better!  Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## eleanors36

anitalilac said:


> My Victoria in Pine Napa , GHW and pink lining ,  Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, GHW and Yellow Lining





anitalilac said:


> View attachment 4368358
> View attachment 4368357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theia Midi in Sunflower Merinos , GHW Fuchsia Lining
> Zhoe Legend in Dark Grey Pompeii, GHW with Pink Lining .
> 
> Love all my MMs!





soramillay said:


> My beauties are here! Sorry for bad photos, it’s not ideal light here.
> 
> May I present my Modena in port merinos and two Little Misses M in dark green pompei and black vachetta?
> 
> View attachment 4368518
> 
> View attachment 4368517
> 
> 
> I haven’t even peeped in the bags yet, still overwhelmed by how perfect they turned out. The black vachetta... all I can say is WHAT TOOK ME SO LONG?!!! It is the most gorgeous, blackest leather ever. The sheen is absolutely amazing without ever going into patent territory.
> 
> Stay tuned for lining pics.


All beautiful bags!  Thanks for showing photos.


----------



## Kylacove

Love seeing these beautiful bags. Makes it easier to wait for mine. It's nice to see combos I never thought of. It can also be dangerous as all the reveals tempted me to try different styles than I normally wouldn't have tried.


----------



## VanBod1525

Bogey-13 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!! I love the color choices and hardware.


Carried this for the first time today. The style is one of my faves and it is so light in this leather. I jammed my Mac in there too and lugged it around the London Book Fair with ease.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> Black Aquila Matte Theia with dark gunmetal hardware. I let Marco choose the lining and he went with this deep red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4366899
> View attachment 4366900


Yes,yes,yes!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes,yes,yes!!!



Love the leather, lining and outside pocket...


----------



## Coastal jewel

. This is my daphne in dark taupe vachetta, with lilac lining, dark gunmetal from my “first final” order.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4370668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is my daphne in dark taupe vachetta, with lilac lining, dark gunmetal from my “first final” order.


Really classy!


----------



## Kylacove

Love the dark taupe vacchetta. Waiting for my Athena in it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Love the dark taupe vacchetta. Waiting for my Athena in it.


That is a beautiful leather.  I never looked at it because it did not show up well on my computer.  But seeing it on a bag now, I reliaze how lovely it is.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ladies.. are there no reveals?  I feel sad when I have to scroll so far down to find us...


----------



## southernbelle43

I heard that MM sent out a “batch” of bags Monday.  So we should get some reveals!


----------



## lenie

My Rua Angelica in dark green pompei just shipped. I still need to take pictures of my Midi Selene in sheen rust vachetta, Flora and little Penelope in silver python, little Tulipano in pewter pompei, and Siena in Everose glitter pompei. I hope to have time this weekend.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> My Rua Angelica in dark green pompei just shipped. I still need to take pictures of my Midi Selene in sheen rust vachetta, Flora and little Penelope in silver python, little Tulipano in pewter pompei, and Siena in Everose glitter pompei. I hope to have time this weekend.


Oh, you got loads of bling and now I am anxiously awaiting your pics!!!


----------



## TotinScience

I don’t know what his magic is, but when Marco tells me certain leathers are worry-free to wear with dark denim, he is always right!


----------



## BittyMonkey

So pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I don’t know what his magic is, but when Marco tells me certain leathers are worry-free to wear with dark denim, he is always right!


That bag is killer and you always look so put together.


----------



## LuvNLux

TotinScience said:


> I don’t know what his magic is, but when Marco tells me certain leathers are worry-free to wear with dark denim, he is always right!



So, what is the leather on that lovely bag?  Is that the full size Minerva?


----------



## soramillay

First time carrying green pompei Miss M. I like the matte look for this green, it gives the bag a cool and serene feel.


----------



## msd_bags

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4373790
> 
> 
> First time carrying green pompei Miss M. I like the matte look for this green, it gives the bag a cool and serene feel.



I really love this bag!!


----------



## TotinScience

LuvNLux said:


> So, what is the leather on that lovely bag?  Is that the full size Minerva?


It is a midi Minerva in Bordeaux Tuscania . This leather is a bit prone to drying, but with a little bit of conditioner it shines like new again every time!


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4373790
> 
> 
> First time carrying green pompei Miss M. I like the matte look for this green, it gives the bag a cool and serene feel.



Bag twins! I love mine too and totally agree with you about the matte finish. It makes it look so elegant and refined.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> I don’t know what his magic is, but when Marco tells me certain leathers are worry-free to wear with dark denim, he is always right!



What leather is this... and thanks for mod shot.. midi Minerva?


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures of my “final” orders:

Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware



Little Tulipano in Pewter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware 



Flora and little Penelope in silver python, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware



Midi Selene in Rust sheen vachetta, cappuccino lining, light gold hardware. I have the regular rust vachetta and this new  one definitely has more of a sheen or luster.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Lenie. Love!!!


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my “final” orders:
> 
> Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware
> View attachment 4374580
> 
> 
> Little Tulipano in Pewter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374582
> 
> 
> Flora and little Penelope in silver python, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374584
> 
> 
> Midi Selene in Rust sheen vachetta, cappuccino lining, light gold hardware. I have the regular rust vachetta and this new  one definitely has more of a sheen or luster.
> View attachment 4374585
> 
> View attachment 4374586



All your final order bags are so beautiful, Lenie! It’s so nice seeing the silver python, that’s a great leather for a little bag or clutch. 

But oh my word, the rust sheen vachetta is drop dead gorgeous. I really love it with the sheen and it’s perfect on the Midi Selene. If Marco offers this in the future, I’m definitely jumping on board.


----------



## bonniekir

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4373790
> 
> 
> First time carrying green pompei Miss M. I like the matte look for this green, it gives the bag a cool and serene feel.



This is really a cool green! Like the matte look a lot[emoji106]Congrats!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my “final” orders:
> 
> Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware
> View attachment 4374580
> 
> 
> Little Tulipano in Pewter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374582
> 
> 
> Flora and little Penelope in silver python, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374584
> 
> 
> Midi Selene in Rust sheen vachetta, cappuccino lining, light gold hardware. I have the regular rust vachetta and this new  one definitely has more of a sheen or luster.
> View attachment 4374585
> 
> View attachment 4374586


Oh wow these are all so amazing. I can't decide which one is my favorite. I love all of them They are so different. Of course I love everose glitter pompei I have a Little Muse in this and it is such a great leather. The Little Tulipano is AMAZING I love the style of course and the leather is just incredible. 
The midi selene in that rust sheen vachetta is such a lovely leather so different to what I think the norm of vachetta leather is in my mind. The silver python is just such a unique leather and I love what you chose. As you can see I love all of them. Enjoy they are fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4373790
> 
> 
> First time carrying green pompei Miss M. I like the matte look for this green, it gives the bag a cool and serene feel.


Soramillay what a lovely Miss M. I am sorry I missed out on this style I was always so tempted and just never got round to getting one. Love the leather color and the style gorgeous.


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie, despite being a massive hater of all animal prints and leathers, I am loving your python SLGs! Well done!


----------



## Sickgrl13

First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375531


Wow!!! Lovely Diva!


----------



## vink

Sickgrl13 said:


> First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375531



Ooh la la... sexy bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Sickgrl13

msd_bags said:


> Wow!!! Lovely Diva!





vink said:


> Ooh la la... sexy bag [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Thank you both!  I was a bit nervous about getting a bucket bag as they tend to be black holes, but I am surprised at how easy it is to carry Diva-it is the perfect size.  As I don't carry much anymore, it is easy to place my card case, mini Penelope, and mobile in a midi Penelope.  Then my key case and sunglasses case fit on top of that.   I am quite pleased overall and glad I opted to not have the tassels on the drawstring--the look was a bit too much for my taste.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375531


Love this bag. I have a Diva in storm grey merino and told Marco I was not a tassel person could he please do a tie instead. I really love your leopard calf hair Diva with the tie and the red lining is perfect. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you both!  I was a bit nervous about getting a bucket bag as they tend to be black holes, but I am surprised at how easy it is to carry Diva-it is the perfect size.  As I don't carry much anymore, it is easy to place my card case, mini Penelope, and mobile in a midi Penelope.  Then my key case and sunglasses case fit on top of that.   I am quite pleased overall and glad I opted to not have the tassels on the drawstring--the look was a bit too much for my taste.


I agree with you completely. I was also very nervous about having a big black hole for a bucket bag and not being able to find anything. I to do not carry that much anymore and this is the perfect size bucket bag easy to carry and easy to find stuff. As I previously mentioned the tassels were not for me either. I have had my bucket bag for about 3 years now and it is such an easy bag to carry and use.


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD, vacchetta Mia with cardholder in dark teal pebbled leather. The cardholder is nifty and is the best mini wallet for a mini bag like the Mia.  I especially like the zippered compartment for cash.


----------



## dignatius

Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina. 

This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive  
I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!






The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.


----------



## Tankgirl

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532



Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my “final” orders:
> 
> Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware
> View attachment 4374580
> 
> 
> Little Tulipano in Pewter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374582
> 
> 
> Flora and little Penelope in silver python, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374584
> 
> 
> Midi Selene in Rust sheen vachetta, cappuccino lining, light gold hardware. I have the regular rust vachetta and this new  one definitely has more of a sheen or luster.
> View attachment 4374585
> 
> View attachment 4374586


 If I can get my eyeballs back in my head, I can type.  Lenie these are all spectacular.  And the lining choices are perfect.  I have never heard of the sheen vacchetta, it is really nice.  Great choices.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


Wow I love both of these.  All of these reveals are simply outstanding! THe white and black Sabrina is so unique!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, all of these reveals are just messing with my mind. I was unaware of all of the different leathers that were available there at the last.  To be honest I would not have had a clue what they would look like on a bag.  But now seeing yours I am very jealous!!!They are all lovely.  Enjoy.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


So wonderful!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## scrpo83

View attachment 4376531



The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.


View attachment 4376532

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
The black/white sabrina is divine!!


----------



## TotinScience

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


My very first handbag from Marco was a chocolate/black nappa Sabrina and to this day it is one of my most favorite bags, period. It's such a cool bag and color-blocking makes it even more special. Enjoy! It is my hands down most favorite work-to-play option as well .


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


That Sabrina Midi is very chic---I like a navy that looks black.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


These are gorgeous. I love the vachetta Angelica what a stunning color. I also love the colorblocked Sabrina.  Very very chic combination. I always love these color block bags whenever anyone shows them on tpf. I just don't seem to know how to do a color block bag. Although I will say I copied Tenkrat and I am getting a Zhoe with a Mia handle and strap attachment in the colorblock platinum and silver pompei combination. Your bags are just beautiful enjoy.


----------



## FireflyBlues

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532



Those are both so wonderful! I love the color and look of the vacchetta leather and especially love how Marco differentiated the varying textures on the layout of the bag. A true artisan. Congratulations on owning two such interesting bags!


----------



## djfmn

My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562



Oh, my - that is lovely! The lining is such a perfect complement to the bag’s leather.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562



I love it!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562


Wow, stunning.  Missed that leather option!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Wow, stunning.  Missed that leather option!


It was one of the specials he offered and did not have much of it. I don't think he stocked it ever. It was one of the one offs he offered like the python and the washed lamb etc. I think someone else ordered this pewter leather and if I am not mistaken it might be @tenKrat but I am not sure. All I can say it is like nothing else I have from MM. It is light and not too blingy it is just stunning. I am in love with it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Has anyone noticed our thread has gotten 1 million views and counting? I hope we can keep it up for a long time [emoji173]️


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562



Stunning! Love the pewter with the light pink lining and dark gunmetal.


----------



## soramillay

Sickgrl13 said:


> First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375531


So striking and beautiful, worthy of her name, the Diva!



dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> I think the cuioio will patina nicely. I think TenKrat once posted pictures how her vachetta bags had patina-ed since she got them, and it was lovely.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532



The b/w Sabrina is so chic. If I were invited to an art gallery opening, that would be the bag to carry.

I think the cuioio will patina nicely. I think TenKrat once posted pictures how her vachetta bags had patina-ed since she got them, and it was lovely.



djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562



Wow, djfmn, I am thrilled for you how this turned out. It’s incredibly beautiful, this laminato, and the pink lining goes so well with the pewter!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> It was one of the specials he offered and did not have much of it. I don't think he stocked it ever. It was one of the one offs he offered like the python and the washed lamb etc. I think someone else ordered this pewter leather and if I am not mistaken it might be @tenKrat but I am not sure. All I can say it is like nothing else I have from MM. It is light and not too blingy it is just stunning. I am in love with it.


I love how it looks crinkly, like a crinkled silk skirt.

There used to be a sighing in delight emoticon but I don't see it anymore. Boo.

Also, the reason I didn't get a Sabrina was because I didn't like the chain handle! I didn't even THINK of asking for it to be leather detachable!  UGH. (Love the bag, love)


----------



## lenie

Someone posted on FB that Marco was still taking orders for a couple more months but leathers were limited? Any updates on available leathers?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

lenie said:


> Someone posted on FB that Marco was still taking orders for a couple more months but leathers were limited? Any updates on available leathers?


Oh wow. I am loving my Verona Penelope midi, and was kinda sad that I won’t be able to order more. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Kylacove

Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.


----------



## Kylacove

Love this. Reminds me of the pewter diamond leather.
Replying to djfmn


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Everyone's reveals continue to be so awesome...these exotics are incredible. I had to comment on this one @Kylacove, it already looks like a museum quality piece of art, if you say it's better in person, I might faint if I see it in person! Look at the detail...the loops are even in python!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you so much. The leather has a metallic sheen that doesn't show up in the pictures. So glad I color blocked  with the black Verona as it really makes the python pop more.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> I love how it looks crinkly, like a crinkled silk skirt.
> 
> There used to be a sighing in delight emoticon but I don't see it anymore. Boo.
> 
> Also, the reason I didn't get a Sabrina was because I didn't like the chain handle! I didn't even THINK of asking for it to be leather detachable!  UGH. (Love the bag, love)



Each Sabrina comes with a leather strap and a chain strap.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Marco and ladies really stepped up the game in these swan song orders! This is so gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Someone posted on FB that Marco was still taking orders for a couple more months but leathers were limited? Any updates on available leathers?


Yes he just sent me the list. I will post it shortly.


----------



## lulu212121

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Did you have to request the loops done in python? I have not placed a "special order" before, I am curious as to how detailed one has to be. It's a gorgeous looking bag! Well done!


----------



## Tankgirl

orchidmyst said:


> Each Sabrina comes with a leather strap and a chain strap.



I didn’t know that about the Sabrina.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco if he had any leather left because I was interested in another black Vachetta bag. He sent me the leather inventory and said he will still take orders from this list at 20% off and free lining and HW upgrade. Please email Marco if you are interested in placing an order. If the QTY says OK it means there is enough for a regular size bag.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Kylacove this is just amazing. I love the color blocking this bag is gorgeous. Normally I am not someone who likes these types of leathers but the calf skin Diva and your bag is amazing. I love this bag enjoy.


----------



## Kylacove

lulu212121 said:


> Did you have to request the loops done in python? I have not placed a "special order" before, I am curious as to how detailed one has to be. It's a gorgeous looking bag! Well done!


Marco came up with the loop idea himself. I just told him I wanted the straps and side panels in black Verona. If there is a special touch you know you want be sure to mention it. I always specify strap drop or type of pocket if it's important to me.


----------



## lulu212121

Kylacove said:


> Marco came up with the loop idea himself. I just told him I wanted the straps and side panels in black Verona. If there is a special touch you know you want be sure to mention it. I always specify strap drop or type of pocket if it's important to me.


He is amazing with attention to details!


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone have a sample picture of the Nappa Dark Blue?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Wow!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he had any leather left because I was interested in another black Vachetta bag. He sent me the leather inventory and said he will still take orders from this list at 20% off and free lining and HW upgrade. Please email Marco if you are interested in placing an order. If the QTY says OK it means there is enough for a regular size bag.
> 
> View attachment 4378610
> View attachment 4378611


NOW he has nappa in octane? [emoji30] [emoji31] [emoji22]  Nope, I can't do it. There really is no more $ left anywhere in my yard... [emoji25] [emoji26]


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Wow, wow, wow! THIS is what a Daphne is supposed to look like! You have a truly special bag! [emoji7] I am not a fan of animal print, but this one has me drooling.


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> Got my white box today:  Angelica in Cuoio Vachetta and White/Navy Midi Sabrina.
> 
> This Cuoio Vachetta is textured unlike my River Blue which is very smooth.   I love the way Marco used the more heavily textured leather on the center panels and smoother leather on the sides.  There is a rather big leather crease on the other side of the Angelica but that doesn't bother me that much.  It just makes my bag distinctive
> I'm not sure if this will patina as obviously as my Dooney Florentine bags do, but I sure hope so!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376531
> 
> 
> 
> The colorblocked Sabrina is just what I was hoping.  A classic (safe) combination but paired with an unusual design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376532


I can smell that Cuoio vacchetta all the way here! Love it! Color block Sabrina is so classy! Congrats on your new beauties! 





djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562


Oooh! What lovely texture! Your bag is really unique! Love that pink peeking out. Congrats!


----------



## lenie

Just received my third to last order. Here is the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei, Victoria handles, no center compartment, light gold hardware, and light pink lining. I love these handles on this style-easy to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## lenie

My best friend loves the Rua Angelica with the Victoria handles. I’m going to get her one for her birthday since Marco is still taking orders. I wish he had the pewter pompei left because that is her favorite color. I decided to get her a black one with red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, no center compartment, and a zipper closure instead of the magnet. She has an executive position for work and always looks polished.  Between the black Verona, vachetta, or Pompei, which one should I choose?


----------



## orchidmyst

Would you be able to show us mod shots of the Rua Angelica with Victoria handles?


----------



## orchidmyst

lenie said:


> My best friend loves the Rua Angelica with the Victoria handles. I’m going to get her one for her birthday since Marco is still taking orders. I wish he had the pewter pompei left because that is her favorite color. I decided to get her a black one with red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, no center compartment, and a zipper closure instead of the magnet. She has an executive position for work and always looks polished.  Between the black Verona, vachetta, or Pompei, which one should I choose?



Vachetta


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> My best friend loves the Rua Angelica with the Victoria handles. I’m going to get her one for her birthday since Marco is still taking orders. I wish he had the pewter pompei left because that is her favorite color. I decided to get her a black one with red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, no center compartment, and a zipper closure instead of the magnet. She has an executive position for work and always looks polished.  Between the black Verona, vachetta, or Pompei, which one should I choose?


Lennie I would always ask him if he has any pewter Pompei left. Even if leathers are not on the list I ask just in case he might have it


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> Lennie I would always ask him if he has any pewter Pompei left. Even if leathers are not on the list I ask just in case he might have it



I did send Marco an email to check on the pewter pompei. Thank you!


----------



## Aminu

lenie said:


> Just received my third to last order. Here is the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei, Victoria handles, no center compartment, light gold hardware, and light pink lining. I love these handles on this style-easy to carry on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4378726


Beautiful! I love Victoria handles and have them on all my totes! (1 Angelica, 1 Divina Midis). This style is such a perfect size and shape to use as a shoulder bag, I will eventually get another one.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lenie said:


> My best friend loves the Rua Angelica with the Victoria handles. I’m going to get her one for her birthday since Marco is still taking orders. I wish he had the pewter pompei left because that is her favorite color. I decided to get her a black one with red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, no center compartment, and a zipper closure instead of the magnet. She has an executive position for work and always looks polished.  Between the black Verona, vachetta, or Pompei, which one should I choose?


I think pompei is the most polished of those leathers, so more likely to suit your polished friend!


----------



## vink

lenie said:


> Just received my third to last order. Here is the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei, Victoria handles, no center compartment, light gold hardware, and light pink lining. I love these handles on this style-easy to carry on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4378726



OMG! That’s so Beautiful!


----------



## FireflyBlues

lenie said:


> Just received my third to last order. Here is the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei, Victoria handles, no center compartment, light gold hardware, and light pink lining. I love these handles on this style-easy to carry on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4378726



That is gorgeous!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he had any leather left because I was interested in another black Vachetta bag. He sent me the leather inventory and said he will still take orders from this list at 20% off and free lining and HW upgrade. Please email Marco if you are interested in placing an order. If the QTY says OK it means there is enough for a regular size bag.
> 
> View attachment 4378610
> View attachment 4378611



Oh holy... Nappa in octane.  And dark blue.  I do love the little card carrier w zip....


----------



## Coastal jewel

Aminu said:


> Beautiful! I love Victoria handles and have them on all my totes! (1 Angelica, 1 Divina Midis). This style is such a perfect size and shape to use as a shoulder bag, I will eventually get another one.



What is the difference between Victoria and Selene handles?


----------



## Aminu

Coastal jewel said:


> What is the difference between Victoria and Selene handles?


I've never used Selene handles, but the buckle style has more leather and hardware than the Victoria handles and I imagine would add a little extra weight. The lengths are different too, although they look the same width. (I always specify my preferred handle drop of 24.5cm.)


----------



## TotinScience

Always amazed by Marco's incredible leathers: I got into a torrential downpour with my Africa soulmate. Got home, wiped it off, the bag is totally unaffected. It is almost unfair how something so beautiful can be so carefree .


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh holy... Nappa in octane.  And dark blue.  I do love the little card carrier w zip....



What color is octane?


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> What color is octane?


The most amazing blue leather. It has been one of the most popular and sought after blue mm leathers. It's stunning.


----------



## BagMadness

djfmn said:


> The most amazing blue leather. It has been one of the most popular and sought after blue mm leathers. It's stunning.



Thanks to your leather update the other day, I checked with Marco if I could change my order of Midi Victoria to Octane nappa, and he graciously did  I had originally ordered it in Brownrose, which would have been gorgeous as well, but have been wanting a mid-size bag in blue, so I am thrilled to see how this bag will turn out!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Octane sounds gorgeous but I will already have two blue bags so I can’t justify it.


----------



## Kylacove

There is an octane Sabrina for sale on BST to see the color. I also have several blue bags so am holding off on octane.


----------



## carterazo

BagMadness said:


> Thanks to your leather update the other day, I checked with Marco if I could change my order of Midi Victoria to Octane nappa, and he graciously did  I had originally ordered it in Brownrose, which would have been gorgeous as well, but have been wanting a mid-size bag in blue, so I am thrilled to see how this bag will turn out!


Oooh that will be gorgeous! I will live vicariously through you. [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Octane sounds gorgeous but I will already have two blue bags so I can’t justify it.


This is a shade of blue I've been wanting in the right leather - nappa (my favorite!) I wanted it some months ago and it wasn't available. I wonder if someone requested it when you could request leathers not on the list for full price? Now that I see it, I can't justify the $$$ either. I so wanted an Angelica in the color and leather combination. [emoji30]


----------



## Kylacove

You would get 20% off of your dream leather in your dream color. What are you waiting for?


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> You would get 20% off of your dream leather in your dream color. What are you waiting for?


[emoji3]  A replenished bank account? [emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]


----------



## Kylacove

I hear you. If I hadn't sold some things recently there would be fewer MM coming.


----------



## Coastal jewel

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone have a sample picture of the Nappa Dark Blue?



Found one...  Massaccesi Handbags
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32833102/


----------



## Coastal jewel

I must self ban... Octane.. I’m doing this to help others...  

the dark blue nappa... omg...


----------



## Coastal jewel




----------



## lulu212121

Coastal jewel said:


> Found one...  Massaccesi Handbags
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32833102/


Thank you so much! I've been scouring Marco's website and the blog trying to find it 

Looks like a really nice and classy blue.


----------



## starsong

i own that little valerie in dark blue nappa.  thanks @Coastal jewel for posting.
it is exactly the same color as my lady dior (in my avatar pic). i use the strap for my little valerie for my lady dior sometimes for crossbody. 

beautiful color, dark blue that is almost black, you will not go wrong! i was so tempted to get something else in this leather when I saw the list.


----------



## starsong

i need help ladies... thinking of getting an Athena in black for a work bag that holds my 13" laptop. 

Pompei or Vachetta? 
I think pompei may be better for this style as it's lighter and holds its shape well. But I've heard 
so much about MM's black vachetta and how special it is that I really want to order it as well.....


----------



## christinemliu

starsong said:


> i need help ladies... thinking of getting an Athena in black for a work bag that holds my 13" laptop.
> 
> Pompei or Vachetta?
> I think pompei may be better for this style as it's lighter and holds its shape well. But I've heard
> so much about MM's black vachetta and how special it is that I really want to order it as well.....


My one cent...will you be walking around with Athena a lot? Or just carrying from your car to your office and back? I think though I love his vachetta, it may make your Athena heavy. You could do a pompei Athena and a SLG in vachetta?


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> My one cent...will you be walking around with Athena a lot? Or just carrying from your car to your office and back? I think though I love his vachetta, it may make your Athena heavy. You could do a pompei Athena and a SLG in vachetta?



I second this.  Might be too heavy in vachetta.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

starsong said:


> i own that little valerie in dark blue nappa.  thanks @Coastal jewel for posting.
> it is exactly the same color as my lady dior (in my avatar pic). i use the strap for my little valerie for my lady dior sometimes for crossbody.
> 
> beautiful color, dark blue that is almost black, you will not go wrong! i was so tempted to get something else in this leather when I saw the list.


I remember you saying the blue was really dark, so when I asked Marco about this color a few days ago I was surprised when he said it was more of a navy, and not blue black.

I know when I planned to order dark blue nappa a couple of months ago the color would have been a special order at full price. I’m wondering if this is another instance in which a reorder of a leather from the tannery resulted  in a completely different shade.


----------



## Kylacove

Heavy and light are so subjective that I've weighed bags with usual contents then empty to put a number on too heavy. My number is anything over 2.5 lbs. Marco said an Athena in vacchetta is 2 lbs. Hope that helps.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> It was one of the specials he offered and did not have much of it. I don't think he stocked it ever. It was one of the one offs he offered like the python and the washed lamb etc. I think someone else ordered this pewter leather and if I am not mistaken it might be @tenKrat but I am not sure.


Yes, it was me. I ordered a Hera in this pewter metallic laminato.


----------



## anitalilac

Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merino on vacation with me


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> You would get 20% off of your dream leather in your dream color. What are you waiting for?


Pleased I am not the only enabler!!! Of course I am pretty pathetic and weak myself. I say no more bags then I see someone post something that I love then I find Marco has some gorgeous leather that I want and pathetic me I order another bag.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merino on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381272


I love this leather I have a yellow mini Zhoe it is my happy bag. Whenever I see an MM yellow bag it makes me smile.


----------



## christinemliu

Hi all! I have on order a Penelope Messenger with a removable strap, though I just purchased the non-removable version from the BST (apparently the first one made woohoo)...my question to those who had the pin fall out of the attachment on this version, is there a way to predict or anticipate it happening? Thank you in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> My favourite leathers are Africa and Athene but I appreciate each of MM’s leather and am grateful for just how Marco has spoilt us rotten with choices when it comes to variety.
> 
> Although I sold my Africa bag and only have a Flora now, Africa is on top of my list for being such a unique, unicorn leather that I have never seen anywhere else sold by any other brand. It’s rare to see a metallic that wears as well as Africa. Even though I have some metallics incoming, I expect they will need some care to maintain but Africa was incredibly carefree.
> 
> I have a weakness for glazed leather and Athene is a wonderful glazed leather, so smooshy and huggable.
> 
> Nappa is incredibly luxe and always feels expensive—I love to stroke my nappa!
> 
> Shout out to pebbled and merinos for their incredible colors and saturation, they make up the majority of my “color regrets”.
> 
> Flat calf and pompei are the kings of structured bags, and they own their thrones! My favourite bag is the Little Miss M and they show off her beauty the best.
> 
> It took me a long time to get on the Verona train but I finally did thanks to the famous mud verona! Mud Verona is everything, people.
> 
> Nabuk and Aquila matte are beautiful to the touch, and the texture is to die for.
> 
> Vachetta needs no praise, I am so glad I will finally have a vachetta bag as part of my final order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your two new bags are phenomenal! I think the Aphrodite is easy to wear as blue goes very well with most wardrobes. It looks amazing with white, think white tees and linen dresses. Also perfect for denim (I would turn the marine side inwards to protect against dye transfer). It’s also great with burgundy and black.
> 
> 
> 
> Your vachetta bags are a thing of beauty! I never could think of what to make in rust vachetta so I can only admire yours from a distance. I will treasure my black vachetta though, so glad to hear it gains a sheen over time!


Totally agree with you about verona!


----------



## starsong

This is my dark blue nappa Valerie in direct sunlight, on my lap. I'm wearing a black dress.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> This is my dark blue nappa Valerie in direct sunlight, on my lap. I'm wearing a black dress.


Thank you for posting. 

It’s nice to see pics, other than reveals, of bags as they are being enjoyed by their owners. We all get to see more bags this way.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Just to enable, here’s a repost of a little Valerie in dark blue nappa with fuchsia and celeste merinos. It is very dark, reminds me of Hermes indigo.


----------



## Sickgrl13

This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.


----------



## BittyMonkey

All you people are responsible for me buying just.one.more.   A purple pebbled Calista.

I hate you all.


----------



## starsong

Sickgrl13 said:


> This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381987



This is a beautiful combination of colors, you are very talented!


----------



## starsong

BittyMonkey said:


> All you people are responsible for me buying just.one.more.   A purple pebbled Calista.
> 
> I hate you all.



This thread is so dangerous! Too many ideas for new bags.



tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting.
> 
> It’s nice to see pics, other than reveals, of bags as they are being enjoyed by their owners. We all get to see more bags this way.



Thank you @tenKrat, your photos have always helped me out when deciding on my orders as well.


----------



## TotinScience

Sickgrl13 said:


> Just to enable, here’s a repost of a little Valerie in dark blue nappa with fuchsia and celeste merinos. It is very dark, reminds me of Hermes indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381986


your fearless love of color is so inspirational!


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> This is my dark blue nappa Valerie in direct sunlight, on my lap. I'm wearing a black dress.


Wow starsong this is such a gorgeous bag. I am not sure how I missed it when you first posted it. I love it.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> All you people are responsible for me buying just.one.more.   A purple pebbled Calista.
> 
> I hate you all.


I am feeling the love from you @BittyMonkey. The purple pebbled is such a gorgeous shade it is so interesting because to me it has a smokey look about it in different light. I find it to be a very versatile color leather. I think even though you might not like us now you will love all of us when you get that Calista


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381987


Wow and wow and wow. I love pink and these is just stunning. I am in love with this bag. It is such an amazing color combination. I cannot get over your colorblocking. I am so unimaginative and cannot put these colors together but when I see them I am in love with them.


----------



## anabg

christinemliu said:


> Hi all! I have on order a Penelope Messenger with a removable strap, though I just purchased the non-removable version from the BST (apparently the first one made woohoo)...my question to those who had the pin fall out of the attachment on this version, is there a way to predict or anticipate it happening? Thank you in advance!



Mine happened unexpectedly the first time. Now I check it before wearing the bag and sometimes tighten it before taking it out. Marco sent me spares so I am not too worried.


----------



## anabg

Can MM’s gold hardware be polished? Has anyone tried? I have one bag where one piece of hardware has turned.  It’s one side of the magnet closure of my Penelope messenger.

Edited to add: I tried a little brasso on a q-tip and it looks much better.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I am feeling the love from you @BittyMonkey. The purple pebbled is such a gorgeous shade it is so interesting because to me it has a smokey look about it in different light. I find it to be a very versatile color leather. I think even though you might not like us now you will love all of us when you get that Calista


lol, I know. That's why I come here, after all.

Honestly the Calista was the bag that actually made me suck in my breath the first time I went through his lookbook. I don't know why it took me so long to get one.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Pleased I am not the only enabler!!! Of course I am pretty pathetic and weak myself. I say no more bags then I see someone post something that I love then I find Marco has some gorgeous leather that I want and pathetic me I order another bag.


I shall blame you for many of my falls... [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381987


She's so pretty!


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> All you people are responsible for me buying just.one.more.   A purple pebbled Calista.
> 
> I hate you all. [emoji3]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381987
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Love the hot pink nappa and your colorblock is lovely.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Just received my third to last order. Here is the Rua Angelica in dark green pompei, Victoria handles, no center compartment, light gold hardware, and light pink lining. I love these handles on this style-easy to carry on the shoulder.
> View attachment 4378726


She is gorgeous, @lenie.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> My best friend loves the Rua Angelica with the Victoria handles. I’m going to get her one for her birthday since Marco is still taking orders. I wish he had the pewter pompei left because that is her favorite color. I decided to get her a black one with red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, no center compartment, and a zipper closure instead of the magnet. She has an executive position for work and always looks polished.  Between the black Verona, vachetta, or Pompei, which one should I choose?


Pompei or vacchetta.  Pompei is very polished and weighs less.  Black vacchetta is a very rich, saturated black but weighs more.  In a bag the size of Rua Angelica, it could be heavy even when empty.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I did send Marco an email to check on the pewter pompei. Thank you!


I hope there was some still available.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Hi all! I have on order a Penelope Messenger with a removable strap, though I just purchased the non-removable version from the BST (apparently the first one made woohoo)...my question to those who had the pin fall out of the attachment on this version, is there a way to predict or anticipate it happening? Thank you in advance!


Someone mentioned a long time ago that Marco recommended that you put some super glue or gorilla glue on the pins to secure them in place and prevent fallouts.


----------



## tenKrat

anitalilac said:


> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merino on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381272


That is my favorite shade of yellow in Marco's lineup.  Looks like a peaceful spot to relax.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> This morning carrying a colorblocked Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381987


  Striking bag!


----------



## carterazo

I carried almost all of last week. (You guys know that's not usual for me. [emoji3])


----------



## Sickgrl13

starsong said:


> This is a beautiful combination of colors, you are very talented!





TotinScience said:


> your fearless love of color is so inspirational!





djfmn said:


> Wow and wow and wow. I love pink and these is just stunning. I am in love with this bag. It is such an amazing color combination. I cannot get over your colorblocking. I am so unimaginative and cannot put these colors together but when I see them I am in love with them.





carterazo said:


> She's so pretty!






tenKrat said:


> Striking bag!



Thank you all.  If I see a color combination I like in another bag brand or on a H scarf, I would check to see if Marco had the colors to pull it off.  And darn my bank account, 90% of the time he did.  I did have him source the acid nappa for me specially though.  It is also pretty easy to be fearless to accessorize with colors as I typically only wear black and gray.


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> I carried almost all of last week. (You guys know that's not usual for me. [emoji3])
> View attachment 4382469


Hi bag cousin or is fraternal twin more accurate?   (My Legend has bluette pebbled).


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hi bag cousin or is fraternal twin more accurate?   (My Legend has bluette pebbled).


[emoji112]  Hey fraternal twin! You were my inspiration! [emoji41]  We need to see more pictures of your beauty!


----------



## christinemliu

anabg said:


> Mine happened unexpectedly the first time. Now I check it before wearing the bag and sometimes tighten it before taking it out. Marco sent me spares so I am not too worried.





tenKrat said:


> Someone mentioned a long time ago that Marco recommended that you put some super glue or gorilla glue on the pins to secure them in place and prevent fallouts.



Thank you both for your responses!!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> My white box from Italy arrived today and it is my Midi Juliet in Pewter Laminato leather. The lining is light pink and the hardware is dark gunmetal and it is the most beautiful MM bag. I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377561
> View attachment 4377562


This is just stunning....


----------



## jbags07

Sickgrl13 said:


> First time out with Diva in leopard calf hair with black nappa and red lining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375531


This is gorgeous! I missed this calf hair option or I would have jumped on it! What a classic bag you have  in this


----------



## jbags07

lenie said:


> Here are pictures of my “final” orders:
> 
> Siena in Everose glitter pompei, marine lining, silver hardware
> View attachment 4374580
> 
> 
> Little Tulipano in Pewter pompei, red lining, dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374582
> 
> 
> Flora and little Penelope in silver python, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4374584
> 
> 
> Midi Selene in Rust sheen vachetta, cappuccino lining, light gold hardware. I have the regular rust vachetta and this new  one definitely has more of a sheen or luster.
> View attachment 4374585
> 
> View attachment 4374586


These are all such stunning bags!  And that python...divine


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Just delivered at work. Silver python Aphodite with black Verona handles and sides. Much prettier in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378077


Stunning, just breathtaking....


----------



## jbags07

anitalilac said:


> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merino on vacation with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4381272


So gorgeous. My Daphne in this sunflower merinos is on its way to me. Such a beautiful color/leather


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> All you people are responsible for me buying just.one.more.   A purple pebbled Calista.
> 
> I hate you all.


Ditto! Lol. Every time I peek at this thread I order more bags


----------



## jbags07

What is the difference between a regular Zhoe and a Zhoe Legend? Thanks so much


----------



## southernbelle43

The Zhoe opens up to one compartment. The Legend has a main compartment and a front and back compartment. If you open the Massaccesi photos only  thread and then search for each you can see the difference.


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> What is the difference between a regular Zhoe and a Zhoe Legend? Thanks so much


Not sure how to edit tha above. Post I made, but no need to reply, a kind member explained the difference to me


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> The Zhoe opens up to one compartment. The Legend has a main compartment and a front and back compartment. If you open the Massaccesi photos only  thread and then search for each you can see the difference.


Thank u so much for your reply and explanation  I will go look for some pix now!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for your reply and explanation  I will go look for some pix now!


You are most welcome.  I have had both and each has its own special attributes.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The  black vachetta bags revealed here recently look quite smooth compared to an earlier version. Does that leather scratch easily?


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> The  black vachetta bags revealed here recently look quite smooth compared to an earlier version. Does that leather scratch easily?


My vacchetta does not scratch easily, but it will scratch.  It is a hardy leather, one of the best.  And as it ages and gathers some marks of use, whether scratches or other marks, it only becomes more beautiful.  I have three bags in vacchetta and I cannot wait for them to age and lose that brand new, never used look.  But that is just me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> My vacchetta does not scratch easily, but it will scratch.  It is a hardy leather, one of the best.  And as it ages and gathers some marks of use, whether scratches or other marks, it only becomes more beautiful.  I have three bags in vacchetta and I cannot wait for them to age and lose that brand new, never used look.  But that is just me.


I choose my vachettas based on how easily they scratch lol. That’s one reason I chose dark brown vachetta a few years ago, seems like the texture is a little bit more scratch proof. I love the black inky look, but since it doesn’t have the texture of earlier black vachettas it won’t wear as well for my uses. The question is can I live with that.


----------



## Kylacove

Does anyone know how often Marco can ship a package and not trigger customs? I imagine if shipped too soon the values would be added together as once Marco mentioned waiting a week to send a second box. Just curious about the logistics of our bags getting to us. Something to pass the time, lol.


----------



## Kylacove

Devyn Danielle said:


> I choose my vachettas based on how easily they scratch lol. That’s one reason I chose dark brown vachetta a few years ago, seems like the texture is a little bit more scratch proof. I love the black inky look, but since it doesn’t have the texture of earlier black vachettas it won’t wear as well for my uses. The question is can I live with that.


I hope Marco's vacchetta doesn't show scratches easily. Don't mind a broken in look but not a fan of all scratched up. The pictures posted on MM threads look ok so I'm counting on vacchetta staying nice looking.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I hope Marco's vacchetta doesn't show scratches easily. Don't mind a broken in look but not a fan of all scratched up. The pictures posted on MM threads look ok so I'm counting on vacchetta staying nice looking.


I have 11 MM bags in 6 leathers.  Only one has a discernible scratch, a nappa one. But I grabbed for it as it was falling and scratched it with my fingernail. I am not sure any bag would have held up from that.  None of my others scratch easily.  I have vacchetta, pompei, nappa, verona, athene and merinos.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> I hope Marco's vacchetta doesn't show scratches easily. Don't mind a broken in look but not a fan of all scratched up. The pictures posted on MM threads look ok so I'm counting on vacchetta staying nice looking.



It really depends on the vachetta. I think it was the color Cuoio(spelling??) that was supposed to be a sub for the beloved rust vachetta that came out years ago. Whereas rust had a certain amount of texture that didn't lend itself to scratching. The replacement was smooth, and I passed on it once I got a swatch and saw how easily it scratched. I am quite picky about this which is why I've never tried aquila matte or athene leather. Still considering that black vachetta though lol.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> It really depends on the vachetta. I think it was the color Cuoio(spelling??) that was supposed to be a sub for the beloved rust vachetta that came out years ago. Whereas rust had a certain amount of texture that didn't lend itself to scratching. The replacement was smooth, and I passed on it once I got a swatch and saw how easily it scratched. I am quite picky about this which is why I've never tried aquila matte or athene leather. Still considering that black vachetta though lol.


I broke down and ordered black vachetta in a Mia after seeing Tenkrats I could not stop thinking about a bag in that leather. In one of my weaker moments I ordered it. I decided it was now or never.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have a white box coming and should have a reveal soon. I think it’s my Aquila matte Angel and my fuzzy leopard Stella.


----------



## LuvNLux

BittyMonkey said:


> I have a white box coming and should have a reveal soon. I think it’s my Aquila matte Angel and my fuzzy leopard Stella.



Just wondering, when did  you order that?  From what I can deduce, it takes about 3 months from order to delivery.  Is that about right?
.


----------



## BittyMonkey

The Stella was about January and I think the Angel was early February/ end of January.


----------



## ajamy

BittyMonkey said:


> The Stella was about January and I think the Angel was early February/ end of January.


I am still waiting for my order placed 14th January.


----------



## BittyMonkey

There are people here at the house three days a week so of course USPS is planning on delivering Marco's box on a day no one is here. I guess I will have to stay home.


----------



## BittyMonkey

ajamy said:


> I am still waiting for my order placed 14th January.


It's not 1:1, I'm sure he's trying to maximize his time in some way. I've always found him receptive if I've checked in, so maybe email?


----------



## Kylacove

Waiting for our bags certainly makes us exercise our patience. We want our bags the day after we order them, lol, but quality takes time. It's good to be reminded of that from time to time in our impatient ADD world. That said, I don't think Marco would mind an email to check the status of your order after 2+ months.


----------



## lulu212121

ajamy said:


> I am still waiting for my order placed 14th January.


Marco will not mind if you drop an email asking for an update on the status of your order. I did it back in December (holiday time ) and he was very courteous and prompt in his reply.


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> I am still waiting for my order placed 14th January.


Me too, but I don't expect anything for a couple more weeks.  That's how I prepared my self for this order.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> There are people here at the house three days a week so of course USPS is planning on delivering Marco's box on a day no one is here. I guess I will have to stay home.


That always happens to me and drives me crazy. I then change my plans and stay home patiently waiting or more likely impatiently waiting for the box.


----------



## thedseer

Just got shipping notification!

ETA that I ordered January 15.


----------



## LuvNLux

thedseer said:


> Just got shipping notification!
> 
> ETA that I ordered January 15.



Thanks for the time frames for orders to delivery.  It helps a lot to get an idea of when our bags might be arriving!  It's so hard to wait, but perfection takes time, right!?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for the time frames for orders to delivery.  It helps a lot to get an idea of when our bags might be arriving!  It's so hard to wait, but perfection takes time, right!?


Yea, I ordered one around that time, so maybe it won't be too long for my Juliet.


----------



## jbags07

I have 3 bags on the way that were ordered in Dec. one box shipped last week, the other this week. I placed 4 additional orders when Marco opened up remaining leathers in Feb and in March, so I imagine it will be awhile until we receive from that timeframe! Looking forward to more reveals from everyone as I wait for my bags to arrive


----------



## jbags07

Wondering if anyone has pix or knows if pix posted that show the size difference between Zhoe and mini Zhoe? Thanks so much


----------



## Kylacove

BittyMonkey said:


> There are people here at the house three days a week so of course USPS is planning on delivering Marco's box on a day no one is here. I guess I will have to stay home.


Order delivered yet? I have mine delivered to work now so at least someone can accept the package.


----------



## anitalilac

My 3rd and final order in January has also been shipped, I received the notification email this last Tuesday.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Wondering if anyone has pix or knows if pix posted that show the size difference between Zhoe and mini Zhoe? Thanks so much


@Odebdo in Post #9780 did a group photo of mini Zhoe, Zhoe, and Zhoe legend:


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> @Odebdo in Post #9780 did a group photo of mini Zhoe, Zhoe, and Zhoe legend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386945


Perfect! Thank you very much for finding this for me


----------



## BittyMonkey

I sat here all day and no box, in spite of what Informed Delivery said.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Wondering if anyone has pix or knows if pix posted that show the size difference between Zhoe and mini Zhoe? Thanks so much


I have both the mini Zhoe and the Zhoe and my recommendation if you are considering one vs the other is take the regular Zhoe. I will take a photo of both of them tomorrow. Tenkrat had the same question and I told her to go with the regular Zhoe which I believe she did. The regular Zhoe is just a little bit larger and it makes all the difference from being a bag that carries just what you need vs the mini Zhoe which often is just not large enough to carry the essentials.


----------



## djfmn

I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


Love it. And these are great mod shots!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks for the mod shots. It's been hard for me to picture the actual size of the midi Juliet without seeing it carried.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I have both the mini Zhoe and the Zhoe and my recommendation if you are considering one vs the other is take the regular Zhoe. I will take a photo of both of them tomorrow. Tenkrat had the same question and I told her to go with the regular Zhoe which I believe she did. The regular Zhoe is just a little bit larger and it makes all the difference from being a bag that carries just what you need vs the mini Zhoe which often is just not large enough to carry the essentials.


Thank u Diane!  I have a Zhoe regular on order from Marco in Octane nappa. When I look at pix on the threads and on Pinterest, sometimes it’s hard to tell the actual size because the same bag looks larger or smaller depending on the person. I tend to do smaller bags, but I Have so many floras and phoebes on order, that it’s probably good to get the regular zhoe. Would love to see comparison pix tho, if you don’t mind!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


Awesome modshot! Thank u fir sharing, great to see the size when carried since I have a midi Juliet on order too  

What a gorgeous bag!  Looks stunning with ur dress


----------



## bellebellebelle19

BittyMonkey said:


> I sat here all day and no box, in spite of what Informed Delivery said.


That's the worst feeling!!!


djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


You look so great and so does that laminato Julie!! What does the leather feel like?


----------



## tenKrat

@djfmn, thank you for posting mod shots of the Juliet Midi. They are extremely helpful in gauging the size. You look wonderful.


----------



## tenKrat

Been using my vacchetta Mia a lot lately. I just love the feel and look of this leather. My bag has a few minor scratches (and I am not hard on my bags) which can be buffed with your fingers but would still be visible. This leather will NOT look pristine forever.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Thanks for the mod shots. It's been hard for me to picture the actual size of the midi Juliet without seeing it carried.


I agree. I have one coming, but really did not have a clue about the actual size and how it looks. Now I am more excited, so thanks for the pix.!!!


----------



## jbags07

My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring


Lovely.  I am really enjoying all of these reveals that are now beginning to be posted!


----------



## Kylacove

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring


I have a Daphne coming. Yours are lovely. How much does it hold?


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.


Gorgeous woman, gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing those, super helpful!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.



Great photos and you look fantastic! Thank you for sharing these! Love that leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

So now Informed Delivery has no idea where my box is. [emoji58]


----------



## FireflyBlues

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring



Those are beautiful! Congratulations 

 If those shoulder straps are detachable, you could reach out to Marco to see if he has enough leather in each leather to make longer straps and send them separately - the charge is really reasonable and might be worth it to make the bags that much more usable down the road.


----------



## FireflyBlues

BittyMonkey said:


> So now Informed Delivery has no idea where my box is. [emoji58]



So frustrating!


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> So frustrating!


It really is!!!  I do not  mean to throw fuel on your fire, but my Deadly Ponies bag was ordered on Monday night from New Zealand and was delivered Wednesday to me in Arkansas by DHL.  They must have some kind of deal with customs? I am going to email Marco and tell him I will pay the difference for him to use DHL.  Hope you get it soon.  I know it is a real aggravation!!!


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> I have a Daphne coming. Yours are lovely. How much does it hold?


They just arrived right before I took the photo, so I have not switched bags yet. But I think it will hold a good amount of stuff! Will post a pic once I’ve switched over this weekend. What leather/color  did you order your Daphne in?


----------



## BittyMonkey

I did ask Marco to get a quote from FedEx this time and I guess he forgot.


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> Those are beautiful! Congratulations
> 
> If those shoulder straps are detachable, you could reach out to Marco to see if he has enough leather in each leather to make longer straps and send them separately - the charge is really reasonable and might be worth it to make the bags that much more usable down the road.


Thank u   Yes the straps detach...do you mean have him make completely new Straps? Or is there a way he can add length to these, if I send them back? Thanks so much for the suggestion


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I did ask Marco to get a quote from FedEx this time and I guess he forgot.


Well rats.  Sorry


----------



## Kylacove

jbags07 said:


> They just arrived right before I took the photo, so I have not switched bags yet. But I think it will hold a good amount of stuff! Will post a pic once I’ve switched over this weekend. What leather/color  did you order your Daphne in?


Taupe Venezia and green Venezia for my 1st Daphnes. I always wonder if a new style will turn out to be my favorite.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring


These are lovely...both sauro tan and Daphne are items I wished I had tried!

And @tenKrat...I love your Mia!!!! I was so close to ordering one...


----------



## FireflyBlues

jbags07 said:


> Thank u   Yes the straps detach...do you mean have him make completely new Straps? Or is there a way he can add length to these, if I send them back? Thanks so much for the suggestion



I am having him make a completely new (longer) strap for one of my bags (it was around 20€ I believe before the promo discount). I’m not sure about adding length to an already made strap but you could ask him about that possibility too!


----------



## FireflyBlues

christinemliu said:


> These are lovely...both sauro tan and Daphne are items I wished I had tried!
> 
> And @tenKrat...I love your Mia!!!! I was so close to ordering one...



I feel that way about every darn reveal! So many styles, so many leathers ...


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> I did ask Marco to get a quote from FedEx this time and I guess he forgot.


My last order was sent to me, made it ALL the way through the US customs, was one day AWAY from getting to me... till USPS decided that the address is wrong (spoiler alert: there was zero wrong with it) and sent it back across the Atlantic to Marco. Now he has to send it over again. It's an infuriating waste of time and environmental resources, and not at all anyone's fault (except postal services lol). DHL FTW!


----------



## Kylacove

The post office complains it can't make money, but this is one of the many reasons why. They can't guarantee when something will be delivered, provide little to no tracking , rarely have enough windows open, and just screw up valid addresses. They act more like the DMV than a business that wants to make money. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> The post office complains it can't make money, but this is one of the many reasons why. They can't guarantee when something will be delivered, provide little to no tracking , rarely have enough windows open, and just screw up valid addresses. They act more like the DMV than a business that wants to make money. Sorry, rant over.


Oh Lord, I am not sure anything is as bad as the DMV. I have a hilarious story about that.  I wanted the "enhanced" dr. license that is offered now.  To get it you had to take many forms of Id and proof of residence.  I got in the lock box and had "original" SS card, birth certificate, proof of where I live, utility bill, driver's license.   Got there waited an hour and was told I would have to go get my marriage license because my name had changed from my birth certificate. All the way back home, in the safe, get the marriage license, back to the DMV.  Another hour wait.  Get to the window and was told my original social security (issued when I was 16) name did not match my marriage license.  I said, "lady do you see my original SS card with my maiden name on it.  Do you see it matches my birth certificate.  Now do you see where I got MARRIED.  And do you see that my current driver's license matches the name on my marriage certificate.  I never could get the darn thing.
I told them they could keep their enhanced license.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Taupe Venezia and green Venezia for my 1st Daphnes. I always wonder if a new style will turn out to be my favorite.


Oh those sound gorgeous! Looking forward to your reveal. My initial observation is, they are heavy bags. But I am used to carrying smaller bags. Daphne will fit a good amount of stuff, but depending on the leather used, can be heavy to tote around. But a very classic and elegant design I think. Love all the details, especially the snaps on the sides.


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> These are lovely...both sauro tan and Daphne are items I wished I had tried!
> 
> And @tenKrat...I love your Mia!!!! I was so close to ordering one...



Thank you   I wasn’t sure about the Sauro tan, got it more to fit a missing area of my collection. I don’t really have brown bags! But I am very pleased with the quality of this leather, and in person it looks amazing in Daphne.


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> I am having him make a completely new (longer) strap for one of my bags (it was around 20€ I believe before the promo discount). I’m not sure about adding length to an already made strap but you could ask him about that possibility too!


I will ask him for sure!  Thank you , great idea


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> The post office complains it can't make money, but this is one of the many reasons why. They can't guarantee when something will be delivered, provide little to no tracking , rarely have enough windows open, and just screw up valid addresses. They act more like the DMV than a business that wants to make money. Sorry, rant over.



Rant is right on!  I agree with everything u said. So frustrating. I’ve been selling a lot of bags lately to help fund MM bags  lol. And for non Pro sellers on eBay, the new shipping rates are insane. To send a medium size Kate Spade bag from SC to MN was $36. Standard snail mail was still $18. One bag I sent standard to MA ($16!, and priority would have been $30), took 11 days to arrive. From SC to MA!  Anyhow, I don’t know how a normal person can continue to sell on eBay. And the large flat rate box is now so small it would barely fit a very small purse


----------



## lulu212121

jbags07 said:


> Rant is right on!  I agree with everything u said. So frustrating. I’ve been selling a lot of bags lately to help fund MM bags  lol. And for non Pro sellers on eBay, the new shipping rates are insane. To send a medium size Kate Spade bag from SC to MN was $36. Standard snail mail was still $18. One bag I sent standard to MA ($16!, and priority would have been $30), took 11 days to arrive. From SC to MA!  Anyhow, I don’t know how a normal person can continue to sell on eBay. And the large flat rate box is now so small it would barely fit a very small purse


Look into Regional Rate Boxes. That may help. I know it used to anyways.


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Look into Regional Rate Boxes. That may help. I know it used to anyways.


Thank u  regional for me only applies to NC, Fl, GA. Seems like it’s always west coast peeps buying my bags   Thank you for the tip tho. Biggest issue is they now measure boxes in a different way, and it jacks up the shipping. Sorry for rant lol, just very frustrating,


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's the worst feeling!!!
> 
> You look so great and so does that laminato Julie!! What does the leather feel like?


It feels amazing. It is light and the texture is like leather not plasticky feeling. I am so pleased I went with this leather for the midi Juliet. I got so many compliments last night.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring


I love both of these Daphne's. The yellow is my happy leather. The sauro tan vachetta is gorgeous. I love this shade of tan and the vachetta is really lovely.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> These are lovely...both sauro tan and Daphne are items I wished I had tried!
> 
> And @tenKrat...I love your Mia!!!! I was so close to ordering one...


Not that I am an enabler but Marco has black vachetta still available [emoji6]. If I am getting a black vachetta Mia why don't you join me and get one.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> My last order was sent to me, made it ALL the way through the US customs, was one day AWAY from getting to me... till USPS decided that the address is wrong (spoiler alert: there was zero wrong with it) and sent it back across the Atlantic to Marco. Now he has to send it over again. It's an infuriating waste of time and environmental resources, and not at all anyone's fault (except postal services lol). DHL FTW!


Oh no!!! @TotinScience, I am sorry this happened to you, to wait soooo long until they are shipped and then to wait all over again!!

One of my USPS stories: A few months ago, I bought a Selene on the BST. She wrote my address exactly as I gave her, you can see it on the package. Somehow USPS changed the address, the new label was put next to the original address, with a nearby zip code, but the street name is the same. I saw the different zip code in the delivery confirmation and GPSed what I thought might have happened. During my kids' activities, I drove half an hour away on a prayer. I saw my package, through the locked glass door, on the floor of an apartment building lobby! Like a crazy person, I rang a resident one at a time, hoping someone was home to help me...after 10 min. some dear old man listened to my story and opened the door to let me pick up my package. I then made it back before my kids' activities were over haha. I not only love the Selene Midi haha, but it means more to me because of all the trouble...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Now Informed Delivery has lost it totally since the NYC scan.
This is infuriating.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I love both of these Daphne's. The yellow is my happy leather. The sauro tan vachetta is gorgeous. I love this shade of tan and the vachetta is really lovely.


Thank u   Yes this yellow is such a happy color!  The leather very yummy and supple too. Agree with u2 on the tan. Usually I am not a tan bag gal, but the it’s a perfect leather for this Daphne-just stunning


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Oh no!!! @TotinScience, I am sorry this happened to you, to wait soooo long until they are shipped and then to wait all over again!!
> 
> One of my USPS stories: A few months ago, I bought a Selene on the BST. She wrote my address exactly as I gave her, you can see it on the package. Somehow USPS changed the address, the new label was put next to the original address, with a nearby zip code, but the street name is the same. I saw the different zip code in the delivery confirmation and GPSed what I thought might have happened. During my kids' activities, I drove half an hour away on a prayer. I saw my package, through the locked glass door, on the floor of an apartment building lobby! Like a crazy person, I rang a resident one at a time, hoping someone was home to help me...after 10 min. some dear old man listened to my story and opened the door to let me pick up my package. I then made it back before my kids' activities were over haha. I not only love the Selene Midi haha, but it means more to me because of all the trouble...


Holy cow what a story!  And she was really meant to be your bag, amazing she wasn’t lost to you in that mess


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I hate doing modshots I am not good at selfies but I broke down and took a  couple of photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387214
> View attachment 4387215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before I left to go to a neighborhood get together this evening. I am using my new midi Juliet in pewter laminato with light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware.



The pewter suits you wonderfully!! And you look just great! B


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> Now Informed Delivery has lost it totally since the NYC scan.
> This is infuriating.



Oh... I can totally understand the frustration. Can you file complaint? I suspect the delivery guy.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Awesome modshot! Thank u fir sharing, great to see the size when carried since I have a midi Juliet on order too
> 
> What a gorgeous bag!  Looks stunning with ur dress


For reference I am 5'4" and about 122 lbs. I am wearing a funky Blue Fish over sized dress.


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> Oh... I can totally understand the frustration. Can you file complaint? I suspect the delivery guy.



Nah. I think it was lost somewhere between NY and SF. Marco opened up a claim so they have to update him and he promised no more USPS for me. [emoji1303]


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Hi all! I have on order a Penelope Messenger with a removable strap, though I just purchased the non-removable version from the BST (apparently the first one made woohoo)...my question to those who had the pin fall out of the attachment on this version, is there a way to predict or anticipate it happening? Thank you in advance!





anabg said:


> Mine happened unexpectedly the first time. Now I check it before wearing the bag and sometimes tighten it before taking it out. Marco sent me spares so I am not too worried.



The first time it happened to me, Marco suggested a tiny bit of superglue..  it’s done the trick for me, and I do check it regularly.


----------



## djfmn

I have a question specifically about my river blue vachetta Little Tulipano. I bought a River Blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano bag from ebay. The previous owner had painted the handle edges, bag edge as well as the Massaccesi stamp with red nail polish as she liked the contrast of the dark blue with the red. My preference is to have blue edge coat. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to let me buy a small bottle of edge coat that he sent with my pewter laminato Midi Juliet. I have spent many hours removing the red nail polish and painting all the edges with the blue edge coat. Here is my dilemma the stamped Massaccesi was also painted with the red nail polish. I was able to remove the nail polish off the bag edge and the handle edge because that normally is either a raw edge or a painted edge. After I had carefully removed the nail polish from those edges it was back to the original raw edge. The stamp Massaccesi in the leather is normally the same color as the leather and I cannot remove the nail polish because it will remove part of the leather surface and damage the leather. So what do I do - I am not partial to the red nail polish in the Massaccesi name so do I put the dark blue edge coat on that or just leave it? I am open to any suggestions. I did order the Little Tulipano outer bag in river blue vachetta but as you know the inner stamp Massaccesi name is visible when you have both the inner and outer bag of the Little Tulipano.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> I have a question specifically about my river blue vachetta Little Tulipano. I bought a River Blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano bag from ebay. The previous owner had painted the handle edges, bag edge as well as the Massaccesi stamp with red nail polish as she liked the contrast of the dark blue with the red. My preference is to have blue edge coat. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to let me buy a small bottle of edge coat that he sent with my pewter laminato Midi Juliet. I have spent many hours removing the red nail polish and painting all the edges with the blue edge coat. Here is my dilemma the stamped Massaccesi was also painted with the red nail polish. I was able to remove the nail polish off the bag edge and the handle edge because that normally is either a raw edge or a painted edge. After I had carefully removed the nail polish from those edges it was back to the original raw edge. The stamp Massaccesi in the leather is normally the same color as the leather and I cannot remove the nail polish because it will remove part of the leather surface and damage the leather. So what do I do - I am not partial to the red nail polish in the Massaccesi name so do I put the dark blue edge coat on that or just leave it? I am open to any suggestions. I did order the Little Tulipano outer bag in river blue vachetta but as you know the inner stamp Massaccesi name is visible when you have both the inner and outer bag of the Little Tulipano.



Hi,
I feel if we can see the pic of the bag with the embossed logo, we’d get a better idea as how it looks and how it will if you remove/repaint it. [emoji4]


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I have a question specifically about my river blue vachetta Little Tulipano. I bought a River Blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano bag from ebay. The previous owner had painted the handle edges, bag edge as well as the Massaccesi stamp with red nail polish as she liked the contrast of the dark blue with the red. My preference is to have blue edge coat. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to let me buy a small bottle of edge coat that he sent with my pewter laminato Midi Juliet. I have spent many hours removing the red nail polish and painting all the edges with the blue edge coat. Here is my dilemma the stamped Massaccesi was also painted with the red nail polish. I was able to remove the nail polish off the bag edge and the handle edge because that normally is either a raw edge or a painted edge. After I had carefully removed the nail polish from those edges it was back to the original raw edge. The stamp Massaccesi in the leather is normally the same color as the leather and I cannot remove the nail polish because it will remove part of the leather surface and damage the leather. So what do I do - I am not partial to the red nail polish in the Massaccesi name so do I put the dark blue edge coat on that or just leave it? I am open to any suggestions. I did order the Little Tulipano outer bag in river blue vachetta but as you know the inner stamp Massaccesi name is visible when you have both the inner and outer bag of the Little Tulipano.



I agree with not removing the nail polish as it could damage the leather. I would use strips of painters tape to go around as much of the lettering as possible and use an eyeliner brush to paint the edge coat paint on. If you want to be very precise, you could trace the Massaccesi logo on the painters tape and cut it out with an exacto knife, put the cut out tape over the lettering and use it like a stencil.  Good luck!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I have a question specifically about my river blue vachetta Little Tulipano. I bought a River Blue vachetta inner Little Tulipano bag from ebay. The previous owner had painted the handle edges, bag edge as well as the Massaccesi stamp with red nail polish as she liked the contrast of the dark blue with the red. My preference is to have blue edge coat. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to let me buy a small bottle of edge coat that he sent with my pewter laminato Midi Juliet. I have spent many hours removing the red nail polish and painting all the edges with the blue edge coat. Here is my dilemma the stamped Massaccesi was also painted with the red nail polish. I was able to remove the nail polish off the bag edge and the handle edge because that normally is either a raw edge or a painted edge. After I had carefully removed the nail polish from those edges it was back to the original raw edge. The stamp Massaccesi in the leather is normally the same color as the leather and I cannot remove the nail polish because it will remove part of the leather surface and damage the leather. So what do I do - I am not partial to the red nail polish in the Massaccesi name so do I put the dark blue edge coat on that or just leave it? I am open to any suggestions. I did order the Little Tulipano outer bag in river blue vachetta but as you know the inner stamp Massaccesi name is visible when you have both the inner and outer bag of the Little Tulipano.



How about a matte blue nail polish that will match the leather?


----------



## tenKrat

Okay, I want to know who filled out the TPF Community Proficiency Test now required by federal law. It’s Vlad’s annual April Fools’ Day joke. LOL


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> Okay, I want to know who filled out the TPF Community Proficiency Test now required by federal law. It’s Vlad’s annual April Fools’ Day joke. LOL



I should have guessed!  LOL


----------



## djfmn

Here is what the river blue vachetta inner Tulipano with the red nail varnish I mentioned. Marco suggested that I use the edge coat and a fine paintbrush and cover the red nail varnish.


----------



## lulu212121

OMG  Why would someone use nail polish when you can use leather paint? Did the person do a nice job highlighting the Massaccesi imprint? It seems all you can do now is color match the best you can and use a lip liner brush. I think the results are going to depend how close you can be with color. You could always use black to cover the red.


----------



## clu0984

Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Here is what the river blue vachetta inner Tulipano with the red nail varnish I mentioned. Marco suggested that I use the edge coat and a fine paintbrush and cover the red nail varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391152
> View attachment 4391153



I can only hope that you were notified of this before purchasing it and got a good deal.

Marco's idea sounds great!


----------



## djfmn

vink said:


> How about a matte blue nail polish that will match the leather?


I have the edge coat that Marco uses with the river blue vachetta. I bought a small bottle. After speaking to Marco he told me to use a fine paintbrush and paint over the red nail polish and remove any excess. Which I did this evening and it looks much better.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383


Wow Clu what a great bag. Not that I am biased having one in pewter metallic!!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

That Juliet is amazing!!!!! 

It appears my box is lost [emoji20]


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> OMG  Why would someone use nail polish when you can use leather paint? Did the person do a nice job highlighting the Massaccesi imprint? It seems all you can do now is color match the best you can and use a lip liner brush. I think the results are going to depend how close you can be with color. You could always use black to cover the red.


Fortunately not as good as I would have liked it to be but it is an inner bag and I have ordered an outer bag from Marco in river blue vachetta. It will cover most of the red nail polish that was accidentally painted on parts of the bag. I have been able to remove all the nail polish on the edges and the handle edges which took hours of painstaking work as I was very careful so as not to damage the leather at all. The only area I was very concerned about is the Massaccesi imprint. I purchased the edge coat that Marco uses for the River Blue vachetta and have painted all the edges that were painted in red nail polish. The only nail polish that cannot be removed is in the imprint. I sent a photo to Marco and he told me to use a very fine paintbrush and cover the nail polish in the imprint. I did that this evening and it looks much better and is more my style.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> Here is what the river blue vachetta inner Tulipano with the red nail varnish I mentioned. Marco suggested that I use the edge coat and a fine paintbrush and cover the red nail varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391152
> View attachment 4391153



That poor bag ::


----------



## vink

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383



My heart skip a bit here. So pretty!


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I have the edge coat that Marco uses with the river blue vachetta. I bought a small bottle. After speaking to Marco he told me to use a fine paintbrush and paint over the red nail polish and remove any excess. Which I did this evening and it looks much better.



I’m glad to hear a positive result. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> That Juliet is amazing!!!!!
> 
> It appears my box is lost [emoji20]



I hope it turn up somehow. I’m sorry.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Okay, I want to know who filled out the TPF Community Proficiency Test now required by federal law. It’s Vlad’s annual April Fools’ Day joke. LOL



It didn’t show up on my feed. Maybe I’m too late. It must be hilarious. I wish I get to see it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383


Oh! Lovely! Makes me think of my BE Choco Crash Make Me Smile. Why, oh why did I sell it??? Please let me know if any of you see one for sale.


----------



## jbags07

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383


This bag is stunning!


----------



## ZaiGk

lulu212121 said:


> OMG  Why would someone use nail polish when you can use leather paint? Did the person do a nice job highlighting the Massaccesi imprint? It seems all you can do now is color match the best you can and use a lip liner brush. I think the results are going to depend how close you can be with color. You could always use black to cover the red.



Yes I agree with that too [emoji121]️


----------



## bonniekir

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383



Yes, it most certainly looks great! Congrats with her!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I have the edge coat that Marco uses with the river blue vachetta. I bought a small bottle. After speaking to Marco he told me to use a fine paintbrush and paint over the red nail polish and remove any excess. Which I did this evening and it looks much better.



Dj, glad you somehow could get the horrid nailpolish off!


----------



## ajamy

BittyMonkey said:


> That Juliet is amazing!!!!!
> 
> It appears my box is lost [emoji20]


so sorry to hear that.  Can Marco remake your order if it doesn't turn up?


----------



## anitalilac

BittyMonkey said:


> That Juliet is amazing!!!!!
> 
> It appears my box is lost [emoji20]


oh no..I hope you get your replacement soon.


----------



## tenKrat

clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383


The leather looks just like my BE chocolate crash Hug Me. I love that leather.


----------



## tenKrat

@djfmn, I hope you were able to get your blue vacchetta Tulipano looking nice again. Red nail polish on leather?!  SMH


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Not that I am an enabler but Marco has black vachetta still available [emoji6]. If I am getting a black vachetta Mia why don't you join me and get one.


@djfmn You are totally an enabler haha, but in the best way! I really do want a vachetta Mia...but I might need to just live through the reveals...



clu0984 said:


> Taking my midi Juliet in metallic bronze out for a spine.  Great little bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391383


@clu, super lovely!



BittyMonkey said:


> That Juliet is amazing!!!!! It appears my box is lost [emoji20]


@BittyMonkey, OH NO! That's like the worst nightmare! I hope either the box turns up soon or your replacements come soon!!!!



djfmn said:


> Fortunately not as good as I would have liked it to be but it is an inner bag and I have ordered an outer bag from Marco in river blue vachetta. It will cover most of the red nail polish that was accidentally painted on parts of the bag. I have been able to remove all the nail polish on the edges and the handle edges which took hours of painstaking work as I was very careful so as not to damage the leather at all. The only area I was very concerned about is the Massaccesi imprint. I purchased the edge coat that Marco uses for the River Blue vachetta and have painted all the edges that were painted in red nail polish. The only nail polish that cannot be removed is in the imprint. I sent a photo to Marco and he told me to use a very fine paintbrush and cover the nail polish in the imprint. I did that this evening and it looks much better and is more my style.


@djfmn I echo the other poster and I also hope you knew about this when you purchased the bag from eBay...
A couple of tips from my experience: Though rubbing alcohol got out a pen mark from one of my leather bags, it dried up the leather and took a little bit of the color off, so I wouldn't recommend it. Also, it is maddening, but as you probably already experienced, go slow on the edge paint and always go the route of thinner coats, waiting to dry, and applying another layer...I did a bout of edge painting a couple of months ago and it totally made me appreciate all the work it goes into making a bag!

Lastly, my husband opened my Flora for something and said, that zipper is smooth and this is nice haha! He hardly ever comments on these things.


----------



## BittyMonkey

ajamy said:


> so sorry to hear that.  Can Marco remake your order if it doesn't turn up?



I don’t know. At this point maybe I’d rather have a refund. It’s all leather he doesn’t have anymore. 

I opened up both a customer service case and a missing mail case.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I don’t know. At this point maybe I’d rather have a refund. It’s all leather he doesn’t have anymore.
> 
> I opened up both a customer service case and a missing mail case.


I am really sorry this happened to you.  These things usually show up at some point, but who knows when!


----------



## bonniekir

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4387621
> View attachment 4387623
> View attachment 4387624
> 
> 
> My 2 Daphne’s arrived today. Sauro tan vachetta and sunflower merinos. The leathers are beautiful. Wishing I had thought to extend the strap length for crossbody, traditional length shoulder straps want to slip off my shoulders. Very pleased with the craftsmanship of these bags! The sunflower will be perfect for spring



They do really look lovely! Yes, the Sunflower will def be perfect for Spring and imo can cheer you up on a cold winter day! [emoji4]
The Sauro tan is also an all year round bag !
Congrats with the two! Hope you will find a solution re the straps..


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> They do really look lovely! Yes, the Sunflower will def be perfect for Spring and imo can cheer you up on a cold winter day! [emoji4]
> The Sauro tan is also an all year round bag !
> Congrats with the two! Hope you will find a solution re the straps..


I must have no fashion style at all because I carry all of my bags all year long, lol.


----------



## remainsilly

djfmn said:


> Here is what the river blue vachetta inner Tulipano with the red nail varnish I mentioned. Marco suggested that I use the edge coat and a fine paintbrush and cover the red nail varnish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4391152
> View attachment 4391153


I remember...
Massaccesi Handbags


----------



## Devyn Danielle

remainsilly said:


> I remember...
> Massaccesi Handbags


LOL


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> Nah. I think it was lost somewhere between NY and SF. Marco opened up a claim so they have to update him and he promised no more USPS for me. [emoji1303]


USPS has lost two boxes of Marco's bags for me, and Marco will remake them. This last time, I asked him to send everything UPS because this is crazy, and I am moving.  I have to have these bags by about 5 weeks from now. Totally crazy. I'm sorry for him that he has to remake 4 bags for me, and I will gladly pay extra for UPS. He definitely loses money using USPS. [emoji22]


----------



## eleanors36

vink said:


> Oh... I can totally understand the frustration. Can you file complaint? I suspect the delivery guy.


I think the problem is theft rather than lost boxes.


----------



## lenie

eleanors36 said:


> USPS has lost two boxes of Marco's bags for me, and Marco will remake them. This last time, I asked him to send everything UPS because this is crazy, and I am moving.  I have to have these bags by about 5 weeks from now. Totally crazy. I'm sorry for him that he has to remake 4 bags for me, and I will gladly pay extra for UPS. He definitely loses money using USPS. [emoji22]


I had one lost box too.  Marco remade everything and I was eventually able to get my bags.  The box is insured but Marco says they don't reimburse the actual cost of the bag and remakes so he loses money.


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> I think the problem is theft rather than lost boxes.



That’s what I think, too. That delivery guy lied.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I must have no fashion style at all because I carry all of my bags all year long, lol.


Me to I also have no fashion style. I carry my bags all year round. I have no rules if I feel like wearing something I do. I love color and if it makes me happy I carry it.i am not limited and I prefer it to be like that.


----------



## Kylacove

remainsilly said:


> I remember...
> Massaccesi Handbags


HGB hasn't been here in a while. Maybe she is finally on the bag ban she has been trying for.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Me to I also have no fashion style. I carry my bags all year round. I have no rules if I feel like wearing something I do. I love color and if it makes me happy I carry it.i am not limited and I prefer it to be like that.


You go girl. Life is too short for other peoples rules.


----------



## TotinScience

My package made it back to Italy but it has been quite some time and it still hasn't made its way back to Marco. When he contacted them (a few days ago), they shrugged and said: "What are you fretting about, it's only been 10 days since it got back to Italy". I also am starting to suspect I'll never see that order again .


----------



## BittyMonkey

I finally got a live person at USPS and I opened up a case. They told SDA (Italian postal) it was stuck in customs and I had to call with more info. So I called Customs and they were all, ‘whut, it’s in the USPS facility in NY so they’re being inaccurate’

When I finally got a postal supervisor she did take me seriously though. So I guess if it is stolen someone hopefully will get in trouble.


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> I finally got a live person at USPS and I opened up a case. They told SDA (Italian postal) it was stuck in customs and I had to call with more info. So I called Customs and they were all, ‘whut, it’s in the USPS facility in NY so they’re being inaccurate’
> 
> When I finally got a postal supervisor she did take me seriously though. So I guess if it is stolen someone hopefully will get in trouble.



I’m sorry, this is soo heartbreaking that you haven’t received your package, is there no way that you can go to your local USPS PO and find out?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My package made it back to Italy but it has been quite some time and it still hasn't made its way back to Marco. When he contacted them (a few days ago), they shrugged and said: "What are you fretting about, it's only been 10 days since it got back to Italy". I also am starting to suspect I'll never see that order again .


This is NOT funny.  But coming from an Italian family I had to smile at the "it's only been 10 days."


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I had one lost box too.  Marco remade everything and I was eventually able to get my bags.  The box is insured but Marco says they don't reimburse the actual cost of the bag and remakes so he loses money.


It seems it would be way cheaper to just use DHL???


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> HGB hasn't been here in a while. Maybe she is finally on the bag ban she has been trying for.


I have seen her occasionally in other forums.  I sort of miss her enthusiasm!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I have seen her occasionally in other forums.  I sort of miss her enthusiasm!


Me too.

What happened to Odebo? I haven't seen her in ages! I always looked forward to her reveals, helpful pics,  and info. [emoji102]


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> USPS has lost two boxes of Marco's bags for me, and Marco will remake them. This last time, I asked him to send everything UPS because this is crazy, and I am moving.  I have to have these bags by about 5 weeks from now. Totally crazy. I'm sorry for him that he has to remake 4 bags for me, and I will gladly pay extra for UPS. He definitely loses money using USPS. [emoji22]





TotinScience said:


> My package made it back to Italy but it has been quite some time and it still hasn't made its way back to Marco. When he contacted them (a few days ago), they shrugged and said: "What are you fretting about, it's only been 10 days since it got back to Italy". I also am starting to suspect I'll never see that order again .





BittyMonkey said:


> I finally got a live person at USPS and I opened up a case. They told SDA (Italian postal) it was stuck in customs and I had to call with more info. So I called Customs and they were all, ‘whut, it’s in the USPS facility in NY so they’re being inaccurate’
> 
> When I finally got a postal supervisor she did take me seriously though. So I guess if it is stolen someone hopefully will get in trouble.


This really sucks, ladies! I hope you can all get your bags soon.

I need to ask Marco about my January order. I haven't heard anything yet. I just hope it is delayed.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Me too.
> 
> What happened to Odebo? I haven't seen her in ages! I always looked forward to her reveals, helpful pics,  and info. [emoji102]


I had forgotten about her as well.  Actually there are several who are MIA.  BTW, congrats on winning the Polene bag. Post some mod shots when you get it.


----------



## ZaiGk

southernbelle43 said:


> I had forgotten about her as well.  Actually there are several who are MIA.  BTW, congrats on winning the Polene bag. Post some mod shots when you get it.



Yeah congrats from me too [emoji2][emoji253]


----------



## TotinScience

ZaiGk said:


> Yeah congrats from me too [emoji2][emoji253]


That is so awesome that one of the MM fans won the Polene bag! Yay!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I had forgotten about her as well.  Actually there are several who are MIA.  BTW, congrats on winning the Polene bag. Post some mod shots when you get it.





ZaiGk said:


> Yeah congrats from me too [emoji2][emoji253]





TotinScience said:


> That is so awesome that one of the MM fans won the Polene bag! Yay!


Thank you, ladies! [emoji257] [emoji258] [emoji255]   
I will post pics when I get it.


----------



## djfmn

I am so in love with the metallic laminato leather midi Juliet. Then I saw the beautiful metallic that @clu0984 posted. I decided I would love another metallic laminato leather MM bag. I asked Marco if there was any chance of getting some more metallic laminato. He is speaking to the tannery and is working on getting some limited metallic laminato leathers. He thinks he will be able to get 5 or 6 different color metallic laminato leathers. Of course being bag broke [emoji23] I asked about a discount and he indicated that they will be 20% off. I asked for some photos as soon as he had them. I will post them once I receive them. My problem is what bag do I get. I love my metallic midi Juliet. I want a smaller bag and not shoulder strap. Hmm back to look at the various MM styles. Any recommendations?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I am so in love with the metallic laminato leather midi Juliet. Then I saw the beautiful metallic that @clu0984 posted. I decided I would love another metallic laminato leather MM bag. I asked Marco if there was any chance of getting some more metallic laminato. He is speaking to the tannery and is working on getting some limited metallic laminato leathers. He thinks he will be able to get 5 or 6 different color metallic laminato leathers. Of course being bag broke [emoji23] I asked about a discount and he indicated that they will be 20% off. I asked for some photos as soon as he had them. I will post them once I receive them. My problem is what bag do I get. I love my metallic midi Juliet. I want a smaller bag and not shoulder strap. Hmm back to look at the various MM styles. Any recommendations?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Oooh, those leathers are so pretty! I love the Juliets I’ve seen in those metallics. I may have to change my order if he gets more. How easily do they scratch?

Are there any of his other leathers you would compare it to?


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooh, those leathers are so pretty! I love the Juliets I’ve seen in those metallics. I may have to change my order if he gets more. How easily do they scratch?


I have used mine a couple of times. Doesn't seem to scratch. I am not particularly hard on my bags but I don't baby them. Only thing I don't ever do is put them on dirty floors or under the seat when I fly. I normally carry a dust bag on flights that's just me though. I think planes and also the security bins at the airport are dirty. Yes I'm the person wiping the bins with a disinfectant wipe in front of you going through airport security.[emoji6]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am so in love with the metallic laminato leather midi Juliet. Then I saw the beautiful metallic that @clu0984 posted. I decided I would love another metallic laminato leather MM bag. I asked Marco if there was any chance of getting some more metallic laminato. He is speaking to the tannery and is working on getting some limited metallic laminato leathers. He thinks he will be able to get 5 or 6 different color metallic laminato leathers. Of course being bag broke [emoji23] I asked about a discount and he indicated that they will be 20% off. I asked for some photos as soon as he had them. I will post them once I receive them. My problem is what bag do I get. I love my metallic midi Juliet. I want a smaller bag and not shoulder strap. Hmm back to look at the various MM styles. Any recommendations?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Alexia midi? Little Miss M? Little Muse? Little Athena?  Phoebe would be sweet. Ok, one of each in different colors. [emoji3]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Alexia midi? Little Miss M? Little Muse? Little Athena?  Phoebe would be sweet. Ok, one of each in different colors. [emoji3]


You are so funny. One in each color,[emoji23]. Little Miss M with rolled handles. Always loved that bag but not the handles. Or perhaps Grande Mia.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I am so in love with the metallic laminato leather midi Juliet. Then I saw the beautiful metallic that @clu0984 posted. I decided I would love another metallic laminato leather MM bag. I asked Marco if there was any chance of getting some more metallic laminato. He is speaking to the tannery and is working on getting some limited metallic laminato leathers. He thinks he will be able to get 5 or 6 different color metallic laminato leathers. Of course being bag broke [emoji23] I asked about a discount and he indicated that they will be 20% off. I asked for some photos as soon as he had them. I will post them once I receive them. My problem is what bag do I get. I love my metallic midi Juliet. I want a smaller bag and not shoulder strap. Hmm back to look at the various MM styles. Any recommendations?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


I wonder if he could make a Stella with it, that's the first style I think of that showcases a metallic color! An Alexia would be a work of art in laminato....


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> This really sucks, ladies! I hope you can all get your bags soon.
> 
> I need to ask Marco about my January order. I haven't heard anything yet. I just hope it is delayed.


Update on my package.  I just received a missed delivery notice from USPS noting that an attempt was made to deliver the box, but no one was there.  Fortunately, I scheduled a redeliver when I return on Monday.  The tracking showed no information that the package had even left Italy, but I am so glad that the package seems to have arrived and glad that Marco probably won't need to remake this bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Update on my package.  I just received a missed delivery notice from USPS noting that an attempt was made to deliver the box, but no one was there.  Fortunately, I scheduled a redeliver when I return on Monday.  The tracking showed no information that the package had even left Italy, but I am so glad that the package seems to have arrived and glad that Marco probably won't need to remake this bag!


Yea!


----------



## jbags07

bonniekir said:


> They do really look lovely! Yes, the Sunflower will def be perfect for Spring and imo can cheer you up on a cold winter day! [emoji4]
> The Sauro tan is also an all year round bag !
> Congrats with the two! Hope you will find a solution re the straps..


Thank u so much   I agree, the sunflower is so cheerful! And along with the tan, I think they can be year round bags for sure. Nice to have the versatility. A lot if my colored bags are kind of seasonal , but these 2 can do all 4 seasons for sure


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I must have no fashion style at all because I carry all of my bags all year long, lol.


I think it’s about wearing and carrying whatever colors you want despite the season! Especially if you don’t have very seasonal bags....like my dark green velour is definitely Christmassy, and I have lots of straw and flowery bags that are very summery. Bags that are functional year round are much more practical. That’s why I’ve been selling bags lol, not enough space for bags that get limited use!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I wonder if he could make a Stella with it, that's the first style I think of that showcases a metallic color! An Alexia would be a work of art in laminato....


I think he can because Tenkrat has a beautiful metallic leather Stella. I think hers is from the diamond leathers. I never thought of a Stella hmm that might be a good option.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Update on my package.  I just received a missed delivery notice from USPS noting that an attempt was made to deliver the box, but no one was there.  Fortunately, I scheduled a redeliver when I return on Monday.  The tracking showed no information that the package had even left Italy, but I am so glad that the package seems to have arrived and glad that Marco probably won't need to remake this bag!


That's great news!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I am so in love with the metallic laminato leather midi Juliet. Then I saw the beautiful metallic that @clu0984 posted. I decided I would love another metallic laminato leather MM bag. I asked Marco if there was any chance of getting some more metallic laminato. He is speaking to the tannery and is working on getting some limited metallic laminato leathers. He thinks he will be able to get 5 or 6 different color metallic laminato leathers. Of course being bag broke [emoji23] I asked about a discount and he indicated that they will be 20% off. I asked for some photos as soon as he had them. I will post them once I receive them. My problem is what bag do I get. I love my metallic midi Juliet. I want a smaller bag and not shoulder strap. Hmm back to look at the various MM styles. Any recommendations?[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Oh wow, very excited to see these metallic leathers ...love how they look in midi Juliet and in midi Theia. But u don’t want a shoulder strap? How about Mia? Such a classy and stylish bag, I think she would be divine in metallic. Or  a little tulipano. I kniw you already have a couple. But I think a metallic would be fabulous! Keep us posted, can’t wait to see the options!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I think he can because Tenkrat has a beautiful metallic leather Stella. I think hers is from the diamond leathers. I never thought of a Stella hmm that might be a good option.


I have two Stellas, in pewter and platinum metallic, it’s a great style to show the leather off.


----------



## ajamy

carterazo said:


> This really sucks, ladies! I hope you can all get your bags soon.
> 
> I need to ask Marco about my January order. I haven't heard anything yet. I just hope it is delayed.


I contacted Marco about my order from 14th January, he sent back that it would probably ship this Friday, but no shipping notice so far


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I have two Stellas, in pewter and platinum metallic, it’s a great style to show the leather off.


Please can you post some photos of your pewter and platinum Stella's? I am seriously considering a Stella in the metallic laminato. I have a Stella in Cobalt blue embossed leather which I love. I think a metallic leather Stella would be stunning.


----------



## djfmn

My Zhoe with a Mia handle shipped on Thursday I am patiently tracking it.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> I wonder if he could make a Stella with it, that's the first style I think of that showcases a metallic color! An Alexia would be a work of art in laminato....



I have two Stella in diamond leather and they’re fabulous. [emoji4]


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> Please can you post some photos of your pewter and platinum Stella's? I am seriously considering a Stella in the metallic laminato. I have a Stella in Cobalt blue embossed leather which I love. I think a metallic leather Stella would be stunning.


----------



## jbags07

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4396030


Wow, love these bags. Absolutely stunning


----------



## southernbelle43

i recently decided to track my bag usage and see which bags needed rehoming. My very first MM, the ruby red Selene, was not getting as much love as she deserved. i sold it to a lady who had just discovered MM in time to order one bag, but she has not seen her first MM.   She just received the Selene in the mail and is so thrilled with it that it warms my heart. I know I did the right thing by sharing MM love with someone who won't get to buy more since he is out of business (although we are all praying about this).


----------



## TotinScience

A perfect little bag for a mother/daughter window shopping trip


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A perfect little bag for a mother/daughter window shopping trip


One of my very favorites that you own.  That color and style are fabulous!!!!!  If you go into any killer bag shops, post some photos for those of us who don't live anywhere near a large city.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4396030


THank you so much for posting these. I have never been a metallic bag person because I find they are too blingy for me. I prefer subtle but MM's metallics are just stunning. I love these Stellas just gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> A perfect little bag for a mother/daughter window shopping trip


TotinScience is this amethyst pompei. I love it. Of course I am biased anything bright and pink I love.


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> A perfect little bag for a mother/daughter window shopping trip


That color looks amazing and this bag style really pops in it   Absolutely love it!


----------



## lenie

On FB:
Dear MM Customers, 

Massaccesi 2.0 — a new and fascinating experience in the world of MM Bespoke Handbags.....

We are back, and working hard to create a new vision, a MM Renaissance, offering amazing new services that we hope to reveal very soon. The first step will be a fundraising campaign to support this new and exciting project. 

While you are patiently waiting for this launch,  we want to offer you a very special promotion featuring 9 unique and limited-edition metallic leathers.  This offer will remain in effect for the next 4 days (through Wednesday, April 10). These 9 metallic limited-edition leathers will be 20% off (Metallic leather prices are the same as pebbled or nappa prices). Free lining and upgraded hardware is included. 

Orders and inquiries can be sent to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it

Don't miss it!  And stay tuned to our Facebook page for news of Massaccesi 2.0!

Marco


----------



## lenie

lenie said:


> On FB:
> Dear MM Customers,
> 
> Massaccesi 2.0 — a new and fascinating experience in the world of MM Bespoke Handbags.....
> 
> We are back, and working hard to create a new vision, a MM Renaissance, offering amazing new services that we hope to reveal very soon. The first step will be a fundraising campaign to support this new and exciting project.
> 
> While you are patiently waiting for this launch,  we want to offer you a very special promotion featuring 9 unique and limited-edition metallic leathers.  This offer will remain in effect for the next 4 days (through Wednesday, April 10). These 9 metallic limited-edition leathers will be 20% off (Metallic leather prices are the same as pebbled or nappa prices). Free lining and upgraded hardware is included.
> 
> Orders and inquiries can be sent to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Don't miss it!  And stay tuned to our Facebook page for news of Massaccesi 2.0!
> 
> Marco


Photo of new metallic leathers on FB.


----------



## djfmn

*Marco just posted the metallic leather special promo on his FB site*. The colors are stunning.


----------



## djfmn

I have to admit I am the culprit who asked no begged Marco to get some more metallic laminato leathers. I am in love with my pewter laminato midi Juliet and once I saw @clu0984 bronze metallic Juliet I had to get another bag in that leather. I contacted Marco on Friday and asked him if there was any chance he could get some more of these metallic leathers. He was kind enough to get them and he is offering 20% off I am thrilled. So here is what I am definitely going to get a Mia in Wisteria the lining and hw choice I left up to Marco. I know I should not but I am thinking another bag I am busy deciding what color and what style. I must say I am leaning towards another midi Juliet but the Stella is also calling my name.


----------



## BittyMonkey

For those of you who don't Facebook (including me).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Those are pretty, sorta reminds me of the Africa leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> For those of you who don't Facebook (including me).
> View attachment 4396423


These remind me of Africa leathers?  Lovely.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I’m so happy! The wisteria is calling me [emoji7]


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> These remind me of Africa leathers?  Lovely.


Lol I just saw your post!!!  Great minds.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> I’m so happy! The wisteria is calling me [emoji7]


Me to. I placed my order for a Mia in wisteria.


----------



## TotinScience

SCARLET RED


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Those are pretty, sorta reminds me of the Africa leathers.


I asked Marco about that I said that these leathers remind and look like Africa leathers this is what he wrote back to me and said:
*"Metallic leather has a small grain, nothing to do with Africa big grain. It is a very soft calf, a bit lighter than Pebbled or Verona. Colors are well saturated and they obviously have a "sparkling" effect. Tones change with light, sun creates beautiful effects on that kind of leather. It's a lasting leather, well protected. No scratches and usually does not show corner wear - obviously I am adding with regular use of the bag."*


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I just got this email from MM. I asked him how similar these new metallics were to Africa leather.


Africa grain was very big, Metallic grain is smaller than Pebbled one. Swatches I've shown are very small.
This kind of Metallic Laminato is in general very well protected. We're in line with Verona or Pebbled.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> TotinScience is this amethyst pompei. I love it. Of course I am biased anything bright and pink I love.


It is! It's all thanks to you - your amazing LT phots in this leather inspired me to get something it. It is one of my most favorite bags made by Marco .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LOL DJFMN! We posted at the same time.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I just got this email from MM. I asked him how similar these new metallics were to Africa leather.
> 
> 
> Africa grain was very big, Metallic grain is smaller than Pebbled one. Swatches I've shown are very small.
> This kind of Metallic Laminato is in general very well protected. We're in line with Verona or Pebbled.


Great minds think alike. I sent him an email as well got a similar answer. I also asked him about corner wear. See my post above.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> LOL DJFMN! We posted at the same time.


Told you great minds think alike!!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> It is! It's all thanks to you - your amazing LT phots in this leather inspired me to get something it. It is one of my most favorite bags made by Marco .


I wear my Little Tulipano in this leather all the time. I absolutely love it. One of my favorite go to bags. When I want to feel happy out comes the amethyst pompei bag. It is one of my happy bags.


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> For those of you who don't Facebook (including me).
> View attachment 4396423


Scarlet red looks beautiful.  I have to wait a while because I purchases so many bags last fall.  Glad to see him producing bags!


----------



## jbags07

Gorgeous leathers! Can a


djfmn said:


> I have to admit I am the culprit who asked no begged Marco to get some more metallic laminato leathers. I am in love with my pewter laminato midi Juliet and once I saw @clu0984 bronze metallic Juliet I had to get another bag in that leather. I contacted Marco on Friday and asked him if there was any chance he could get some more of these metallic leathers. He was kind enough to get them and he is offering 20% off I am thrilled. So here is what I am definitely going to get a Mia in Wisteria the lining and hw choice I left up to Marco. I know I should not but I am thinking another bag I am busy deciding what color and what style. I must say I am leaning towards another midi Juliet but the Stella is also calling my name.


that will be a gorgeous bag!  A Stella will also look amazing in any of these colors...


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> SCARLET RED


I know, I was thinking of changing my Calista to that but figured that would be a bit much.


----------



## anabg

I have a Pewter Flora. From the first metallics he offered. The bag is probably 3 years old. I might need something fun for summer.. maybe peach or wisteria..


----------



## Sickgrl13

lenie said:


> On FB:
> Dear MM Customers,
> 
> Massaccesi 2.0 — a new and fascinating experience in the world of MM Bespoke Handbags.....
> 
> We are back, and working hard to create a new vision, a MM Renaissance, offering amazing new services that we hope to reveal very soon. The first step will be a fundraising campaign to support this new and exciting project.
> 
> While you are patiently waiting for this launch,  we want to offer you a very special promotion featuring 9 unique and limited-edition metallic leathers.  This offer will remain in effect for the next 4 days (through Wednesday, April 10). These 9 metallic limited-edition leathers will be 20% off (Metallic leather prices are the same as pebbled or nappa prices). Free lining and upgraded hardware is included.
> 
> Orders and inquiries can be sent to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Don't miss it!  And stay tuned to our Facebook page for news of Massaccesi 2.0!
> 
> Marco



This is very exciting. That wisteria is killing me. Too bad I am still waiting for 4 bags or I’d get something.


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> This is very exciting. That wisteria is killing me. Too bad I am still waiting for 4 bags or I’d get something.


Wisteria is badly tempting me too. I would like to see another picture of it.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> SCARLET RED


Oh yes.  If I did not have a bag in Africa I would be all over that red.  I am not a pastel person at all.  And I have four bags coming from 3 different brands, so 2019 is pretty much reading and enjoying all of your purchases (but don't hold me to this 100%. I have been known to fall off of the wagon).


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Wisteria is badly tempting me too. I would like to see another picture of it.


I fell in love with this leather. Decided a Mia would be perfect in this leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Changed my purple pebbled Calista to the Dark Amethyst metallic. I was kind of on the fence about the purple pebbled anyway, so this works out well.


----------



## coach943

BittyMonkey said:


> Changed my purple pebbled Calista to the Dark Amethyst metallic. I was kind of on the fence about the purple pebbled anyway, so this works out well.


Oh. That sounds pretty. I'm thinking about another Calista in one of the metallics, too. Calista is such a great bag.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Oh. That sounds pretty. I'm thinking about another Calista in one of the metallics, too. Calista is such a great bag.



The Calista in a metallic will be really pretty. Please tell me why you love the Calista style? I am not sure if you know about the BE bags when Marco was making them. There was a style called the Adore Me which is I think somewhat similar to the Calista. I had one in Petrol sheen leather and it was the easiest shoulder bag to carry.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Changed my purple pebbled Calista to the Dark Amethyst metallic. I was kind of on the fence about the purple pebbled anyway, so this works out well.


I have been thinking about another metallic besides the wisteria MIA. I have been looking at the Dark Amethyst the Peach and the Light Gold. Of course I cannot decide which one but I still have a couple of days.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I like a lot of the colors but hate putting a bag away for the season. So I tried to pick the one I thought was most versatile in that way.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I like a lot of the colors but hate putting a bag away for the season. So I tried to pick the one I thought was most versatile in that way.


I also do not like putting bags away for the season. I made the decision to use all my bags all year round. Even though I have a dark green and a burgundy Aura that probably are winter bags. I use them all year. I have decided no more rules for me. Although living in northern Florida it is summer most of the year.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco for another photo of the wisteria metallic leather. 
Here is his response to my email 
*As you know it's very difficult to show metallics on picture. I've done my best.
Wisteria is a light lilac with silver and a bit of pink on it.


*


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco for another photo of the wisteria metallic leather.
> Here is his response to my email
> *As you know it's very difficult to show metallics on picture. I've done my best.
> Wisteria is a light lilac with silver and a bit of pink on it.
> 
> View attachment 4397928
> *



Thanks for sharing. It’s stunning!


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> Thanks for sharing. It’s stunning!


I have already pretty much decided on Wisteria for a Mia. But I wanted to see another photo. Now that I have seen the photo I am 100% sure on my selection of this leather.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm confused about the size of the regular Athena. The dimensions on the website are the same as the Aphrodite, but the pictures are more EW vs NS. The few mod shots I can find look smaller to me too. Can anyone compare the Athena to a Grande Aura, a Juliet, or an Aphrodite? Much appreciated.


----------



## TotinScience

Got a promising update from Marco. My package FINALLY made it back to him in Italy safe and sound, and now he's going to send it via UPS back to the States.Fingers crossed, I will have my January 6th order with me, after a multiple week delay due to the post office shenanigans.


----------



## Kylacove

Great news. Can't wait to see your bags.


----------



## Odebdo

carterazo said:


> Me too.
> 
> What happened to Odebo? I haven't seen her in ages! I always looked forward to her reveals, helpful pics,  and info. [emoji102]



Hi!! Thanks for missing me!

I got a new job in December and it has been a hard adjustment for me and the whole family. I haven’t had much spare “bag fun” time!

Trying to catch up with some new sizes etc as debating ban order now!


----------



## carterazo

Odebdo said:


> Hi!! Thanks for missing me!
> 
> I got a new job in December and it has been a hard adjustment for me and the whole family. I haven’t had much spare “bag fun” time!
> 
> Trying to catch up with some new sizes etc as debating ban order now!


Oh hi! [emoji112] [emoji112]  It's so good to see you, Odebdo! I was surprised you hadn't revealed anything from Marco's closing sale.
I hope you like and enjoy your new job!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Got a promising update from Marco. My package FINALLY made it back to him in Italy safe and sound, and now he's going to send it via UPS back to the States.Fingers crossed, I will have my January 6th order with me, after a multiple week delay due to the post office shenanigans.


What a relief! Hope you can get your box soon!


----------



## djfmn

Odebdo said:


> Hi!! Thanks for missing me!
> 
> I got a new job in December and it has been a hard adjustment for me and the whole family. I haven’t had much spare “bag fun” time!
> 
> Trying to catch up with some new sizes etc as debating ban order now!


I am so pleased to see you here. I have so missed your incredible posts and the best photos ever. I bought so many bags based on your reviews. Welcome back.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The Dark Amethyst swatch reminds me of BE Purple Crash. I have a full size Purple Crash WTM and I've always considered it a year-round bag. Unfortunately, my bag has a couple of scratches on the front that can't be disguised but oh well.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also do not like putting bags away for the season. I made the decision to use all my bags all year round. Even though I have a dark green and a burgundy Aura that probably are winter bags. I use them all year. I have decided no more rules for me. Although living in northern Florida it is summer most of the year.


You go girl. Life is too short. I use mine whenever I feel like it!


----------



## orchidmyst

Does anyone have both the Angel Midi and Selene Midi?
Would you be able to show a picture for comparison?
I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## jbags07

These metallics are all so gorgeous. I just emailed Marco about ordering a midi Juliet and a couple of Floras/Phoebe .....I have ordered so many bags , after this I will be on ban island the rest of the year.    I don’t post much, as I’ve only received a couple of bags so far and most wont get here for a bit as they were ordered in Feb and March. 

But just wanted to say, I’ve scoured this thread so much, looking at all of your wonderful bags and posts, and it’s been such fun and so helpful in making my selections. So thank you all for this wonderful MM community  

I received an email from the Italian post so I think my orange pebbled Little Muse is on her way!  Very excited to receive her. I also just picked up a beautiful lipstick red Athene Flora on BST, a gorgeous leather!

Interested to see what bags some of you will be ordering in these metallics!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'd love to see a bag in titanium.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> I'm confused about the size of the regular Athena. The dimensions on the website are the same as the Aphrodite, but the pictures are more EW vs NS. The few mod shots I can find look smaller to me too. Can anyone compare the Athena to a Grande Aura, a Juliet, or an Aphrodite? Much appreciated.


I measured my Athena and the measurements are approx:
Width (base): 32cm
Width (top): 36.5cm
Height: 25cm
Depth (not including front pocket): 11.5cm at base and 9.5cm at top
Front pocket depth: 3cm

Hope this helps.
Also, the front pocket can fit an iPad
If you search on the reference pics thread you will see more pictures to help you figure the actual size.
I'll let Marco know that the measurements online aren't correct.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you so much. I thought the measurements had to be off.


----------



## djfmn

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'd love to see a bag in titanium.


These are new leather limited edition so no bags have been made in these metallic leathers. Although I have a midi Juliet in pewter that I received a little over a week ago. I really like the leather and I asked Marco to please get some more of the metallic leathers. He kindly got 9 different metallic leathers. Here is a photo of the pewter midi Juliet I got. I think it is similar to the titanium except I think the pewter is not as dark as the titanium.


----------



## emmaAr

I’m thinking about ordering something in titanium, so asked for another photo.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> These are new leather limited edition so no bags have been made in these metallic leathers. Although I have a midi Juliet in pewter that I received a little over a week ago. I really like the leather and I asked Marco to please get some more of the metallic leathers. He kindly got 9 different metallic leathers. Here is a photo of the pewter midi Juliet I got. I think it is similar to the titanium except I think the pewter is not as dark as the titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398837
> View attachment 4398838


Beautiful! Does it have a front outter zip like ive seen on other juliets?


----------



## djfmn

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'd love to see a bag in titanium.


I asked Marco to send me a photo of the titanium because I have a bag in pewter and wondered how close they are in color. Here is what he sent me. He has not made a bag in this leather yet. OOPS I did not see that this had already been posted.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful! Does it have a front outter zip like ive seen on other juliets?


Yes it does. I just did not take photo of that side of the bag.


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> I have already pretty much decided on Wisteria for a Mia. But I wanted to see another photo. Now that I have seen the photo I am 100% sure on my selection of this leather.



That will be gorgeous. I’m thinking Aura or Calista. My wallet is thinking Phoebe.


----------



## pdxhb

Creativelyswank said:


> That will be gorgeous. I’m thinking Aura or Calista. My wallet is thinking Phoebe.


I have a list that is my potential order tally. Phoebe keeps popping on there to satisfy my color wishes and not kill my wallet!
Short list does include an Angelica messenger in titanium.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> That will be gorgeous. I’m thinking Aura or Calista. My wallet is thinking Phoebe.


I think any of those will be lovely in wisteria. I love the idea of Calista in this leather I think that style in this leather would be stunning.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Now I like Titanium even more! Thanks for the posts.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I measured my Athena and the measurements are approx:
> Width (base): 32cm
> Width (top): 36.5cm
> Height: 25cm
> Depth (not including front pocket): 11.5cm at base and 9.5cm at top
> Front pocket depth: 3cm
> 
> Hope this helps.
> Also, the front pocket can fit an iPad
> If you search on the reference pics thread you will see more pictures to help you figure the actual size.
> I'll let Marco know that the measurements online aren't correct.


[emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] I could cry!  Athena was my first love and I wanted one so badly! But I always resisted because of the measurements. The actual measurements are just fine - or my maximum size for that kind of bag. But of course I am now on a ban for the months ahead thanks to all the MM's I bought in the past 6 months. Oh well, it will have to be the one that got away.


----------



## djfmn

Vanilla Bean said:


> Now I like Titanium even more! Thanks for the posts.


I love the titanium if I did not have the pewter that would have been a top contender. I love the color it is such a nice metallic. Not too blingy perfect.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] I could cry!  Athena was my first love and I wanted one so badly! But I always resisted because of the measurements. The actual measurements are just fine - or my maximum size for that kind of bag. But of course I am now on a ban for the months ahead thanks to all the MM's I bought in the past 6 months. Oh well, it will have to be the one that got away.


Maybe one will pop up on the BST one day.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Maybe one will pop up on the BST one day.


Here's hoping it does when I can actually buy it. [emoji28]


----------



## fashionista1984

I ordered a full-size Selene Zip in scarlet red with dark gunmetal hardware and a dark blue lining. Glad to see MM back.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> [emoji22] [emoji22] [emoji22] I could cry!  Athena was my first love and I wanted one so badly! But I always resisted because of the measurements. The actual measurements are just fine - or my maximum size for that kind of bag. But of course I am now on a ban for the months ahead thanks to all the MM's I bought in the past 6 months. Oh well, it will have to be the one that got away.


Do not despair friend.  If MM is back you will get another chance!!


----------



## southernbelle43

All this talk of metallics made me yearn for my "old" one.  My Selene midi in blue Africa.  Still love it, still use it.


----------



## Kylacove

I love the darker jewel tones metallics too. Magenta is calling me, but I have bags in port, black cherry, and plum. Maybe get a Penelope.


----------



## lulu212121

I love the new metallics. I'd really like to order something, but it could be 3 or 4 months before receiving. By then the summer season will be almost over.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> I love the new metallics. I'd really like to order something, but it could be 3 or 4 months before receiving. By then the summer season will be almost over.


I don't have summer season rules if I want to wear a light pastel metallic bag in winter I do. If I want to use my pewter metallic which is probably considered a winter bag I wear it now. I prefer having no limitations. I used to pack all my summer stuff including handbags away during winter and then bring them back out after winter. I decided enough of that I now use what ever I want whenever I want I have no rules at all. I prefer it that way. Last December I wore my everose shimmer Little Muse to a New Year dinner. I got lots of compliments although every other lady seemed to be carrying a red bag. Oh well pink felt good to me.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Do not despair friend.  If MM is back you will get another chance!!


You're right! [emoji171] 





southernbelle43 said:


> All this talk of metallics made me yearn for my "old" one.  My Selene midi in blue Africa.  Still love it, still use it.
> View attachment 4399129


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I don't have summer season rules if I want to wear a light pastel metallic bag in winter I do. If I want to use my pewter metallic which is probably considered a winter bag I wear it now. I prefer having no limitations. I used to pack all my summer stuff including handbags away during winter and then bring them back out after winter. I decided enough of that I now use what ever I want whenever I want I have no rules at all. I prefer it that way. Last December I wore my everose shimmer Little Muse to a New Year dinner. I got lots of compliments although every other lady seemed to be carrying a red bag. Oh well pink felt good to me.


My feelings exactly! Life's too short not to enjoy what you love when you can. [emoji482]


----------



## Kylacove

Devyn Danielle said:


> Those are pretty, sorta reminds me of the Africa leathers.





lulu212121 said:


> I love the new metallics. I'd really like to order something, but it could be 3 or 4 months before receiving. By then the summer season will be almost over.


The way around seasons is to colorblock a pastel with a darker color. Then the bag is year round.


----------



## coach943

I have some bags that are definitely spring/summer-only bags. I like it because every spring, I get to re-discover those bags. It's like meeting old friends each spring.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> The way around seasons is to colorblock a pastel with a darker color. Then the bag is year round.


That is such a great idea. I never thought of using color blocking like that. Really clever.


----------



## Kylacove

It's dangerous though. Wisteria is too light for my taste and purple pebbled is a bit too dark matte. Combine them on a Zhoe Legend and now I want to order another bag.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> It's dangerous though. Wisteria is too light for my taste and purple pebbled is a bit too dark matte. Combine them on a Zhoe Legend and now I want to order another bag.


Ooh that combination sounds really amazing. I would never have thought of putting those two leathers together. I think it would be a great color block. I wish I could up with these ideas I am not good at dreaming up color combinations at all.


----------



## djfmn

A box from Italy should be here tomorrow. It is my Zhoe in platinum and silver pompei with a Mia handle. 
I am super excited to see how it turned out. Tenkrat did this color combination in a Zhoe Legend. I knew I wanted the same combination but I really wanted a Mia top handle but with the Zhoe edging so that I could do the edge in silver pompei. Super excited to see how my bag turned out.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> It's dangerous though. Wisteria is too light for my taste and purple pebbled is a bit too dark matte. Combine them on a Zhoe Legend and now I want to order another bag.



This would be a stunning Midi Sabrina too!!


----------



## thedseer

I love the Light Celeste. I'll be curious to see how Massaccesi 2.0 is different.

I am still waiting on my order that shipped 3/28. No updates since the 29th. It has not arrived in the states yet. I can't remember how slow it usually is.

I am sorry that so many seem to be having USPS troubles. A few years ago, my order from Marco arrived and the box was so wet that it was destroyed - it was if it had floated over from Italy. The bag was wet and stinky and he remade it for me. After that, he started using DHL for a while. Not sure why he switched back. I like how fast DHL is too.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> All this talk of metallics made me yearn for my "old" one.  My Selene midi in blue Africa.  Still love it, still use it.
> View attachment 4399129


I love this bag. Africa blue is such an amazing color leather. It always reminds me of a peacock. It changes color in different light. My best friend has my Africa blue midi Soulmate. She wanted it so I gifted it to her. I miss this leather but I kept my Africa lead midi Selene and Africa lead Phoebe. My daughter has my Africa bronze midi Soulmate she wanted it so I gave it to her. Having given away a lot of my Africa metallic MM bags I gave been replacing them with these metallic laminato leathers.


----------



## ajamy

thedseer said:


> I love the Light Celeste. I'll be curious to see how Massaccesi 2.0 is different.
> 
> I am still waiting on my order that shipped 3/28. No updates since the 29th. It has not arrived in the states yet. I can't remember how slow it usually is.
> 
> I am sorry that so many seem to be having USPS troubles. A few years ago, my order from Marco arrived and the box was so wet that it was destroyed - it was if it had floated over from Italy. The bag was wet and stinky and he remade it for me. After that, he started using DHL for a while. Not sure why he switched back. I like how fast DHL is too.


I remember that happening, and then afterwards my next order arrived totally wrapped in tape, it took ages to open!


----------



## Creativelyswank

pdxhb said:


> I have a list that is my potential order tally. Phoebe keeps popping on there to satisfy my color wishes and not kill my wallet!
> Short list does include an Angelica messenger in titanium.



I did it! Ordered the Phoebe. It seems like a great bag for casual
Summer days. Happy dance.


----------



## pdxhb

Creativelyswank said:


> I did it! Ordered the Phoebe. It seems like a great bag for casual
> Summer days. Happy dance.


It's a great little bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love this bag. Africa blue is such an amazing color leather. It always reminds me of a peacock. It changes color in different light. My best friend has my Africa blue midi Soulmate. She wanted it so I gifted it to her. I miss this leather but I kept my Africa lead midi Selene and Africa lead Phoebe. My daughter has my Africa bronze midi Soulmate she wanted it so I gave it to her. Having given away a lot of my Africa metallic MM bags I gave been replacing them with these metallic laminato leathers.


If I had regrets it is not getting something in lead Africa.  If I did not have the blue Africa Selene and a pewter bag in another brand, I would get something in that incredible scarlet red.


----------



## southernbelle43

thedseer said:


> I love the Light Celeste. I'll be curious to see how Massaccesi 2.0 is different.
> 
> I am still waiting on my order that shipped 3/28. No updates since the 29th. It has not arrived in the states yet. I can't remember how slow it usually is.
> 
> I am sorry that so many seem to be having USPS troubles. A few years ago, my order from Marco arrived and the box was so wet that it was destroyed - it was if it had floated over from Italy. The bag was wet and stinky and he remade it for me. After that, he started using DHL for a while. Not sure why he switched back. I like how fast DHL is too.


I love DHL.  I ordered a bag from Australia on Monday and DHL delivered it on Wednesday!  How the heck did they get through customs so fast? They must have some sort of arrangement to speed up whatever it is customs does, lol.  But I talked to the DHL delivery person about the speed  and he commented that they are the fastest delivery service but that you will pay for it. So I suspect it is very expensive.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I love DHL.  I ordered a bag from Australia on Monday and DHL delivered it on Wednesday!  How the heck did they get through customs so fast? They must have some sort of arrangement to speed up whatever it is customs does, lol.  But I talked to the DHL delivery person about the speed  and he commented that they are the fastest delivery service but that you will pay for it. So I suspect it is very expensive.


I investigated DHL once for an ebay customer - it was blindingly expensive - like over $100US for a medium size box. I can't believe there is that much of a break for a commercial client in their account structure; the costs would have to be figured into the bag markup to make any sense.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> I investigated DHL once for an ebay customer - it was blindingly expensive - like over $100US for a medium size box. I can't believe there is that much of a break for a commercial client in their account structure; the costs would have to be figured into the bag markup to make any sense.


Wow, no wonder he stopped using them.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am going to lunch with friends with my wonderful MM Penelope.  Carter is not happy as you can tell from his expression.  Don't you love how MM's tassels had leather on both sides.  Another example of his attention to detail.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Comparison


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Comparison
> View attachment 4399794


Excellent.  That really shows the differences.


----------



## thedseer

When I ordered things from Canada through a company that ships DHL, it was only about $35 (in Canadian dollars). But I suspect it would be more expensive across oceans.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Comparison of how shiny compared to other metallics and grain size Of Africa vs new metallics.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Diamond is waaay too shiny for me. I love Africa. Hopefully I'll get another chance at it.


----------



## jbags07

I received a package today, 3 Floras and my Little Muse arrived!  LM is orange pebbled. The Floras are: purple pebbled, ananas pebbled, and bronze africa. Love all of the leathers and colors. I love the Floras because they are perfect for errands and shopping when all i need is my phone and cards/cash. And the Littke Muse is just the most adorable bag ever in my opinion!


----------



## jbags07

To those of you who own Floras. May i ask your opinion?  My ourple pebbled has scrapes on both the front and back. And the one on the front is very noticable when wearing it. Am i being too picky? I know Marco is very busy, and its so far away to return such a small bag, but if this was a bag i bought here in the US i would return it or ask it to be redone...curious to know some thoughts ? Am i being too picky? Pix are the front scrape and the scrape on the back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks so much for yoyr feedback


----------



## LuvNLux

So disappointing after waiting so long!  I see the scrape & that hole in the leather.  Seems to have slipped by Quality Control department's inspection.  BTW, Is there a quality control department?  This would bother me, I would reach out to Marco.  I am sure he would want to know.  How are your other bags that you received today?


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> So disappointing after waiting so long!  I see the scrape & that hole in the leather.  Seems to have slipped by Quality Control department's inspection.  BTW, Is there a quality control department?  This would bother me, I would reach out to Marco.  I am sure he would want to know.  How are your other bags that you received today?


Thank u for your input! The other bags are perfect...i will email him tomorrow....thanks so much


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> To those of you who own Floras. May i ask your opinion?  My ourple pebbled has scrapes on both the front and back. And the one on the front is very noticable when wearing it. Am i being too picky? I know Marco is very busy, and its so far away to return such a small bag, but if this was a bag i bought here in the US i would return it or ask it to be redone...curious to know some thoughts ? Am i being too picky? Pix are the front scrape and the scrape on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400055
> View attachment 4400056
> View attachment 4400057
> View attachment 4400058
> View attachment 4400059
> View attachment 4400060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for yoyr feedback


There should not be a hole in your brand new Flora. Marco's pebbled leather is so strong, it took a lot for that to happen. What a disappointment. Definitely reach out to Marco and send him a picture. I am sure he will make it right. 
Your other bags are great! Twins on the little Muse!!! Isn't she darling? You will love carrying her. [emoji7]


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> There should not be a hole in your brand new Flora. Marco's pebbled leather is so strong, it took a lot for that to happen. What a disappointment. Definitely reach out to Marco and send him a picture. I am sure he will make it right.
> Your other bags are great! Twins on the little Muse!!! Isn't she darling? You will love carrying her. [emoji7]


Thank u!  I will email Marco.  I just wanted to check in here first befire i bothered him, to see if i was being too picky about it!  All of my other bags ive received so far in the last couple of months, 9 in total, are exquisite. In design, construction, and materials. So i am beyond thrilled with MM 

Love that we are bag twins!  Yes isnt little muse beyond darling!  So in love


----------



## pdxhb

thedseer said:


> When I ordered things from Canada through a company that ships DHL, it was only about $35 (in Canadian dollars). But I suspect it would be more expensive across oceans.



That's because companies get a discount for commercial shipping - plus they absorb some of the overhead into general operating expenses. Generally, companies don't charge 100% of the shipping fees that are incurred because it would be unpalatable for customers. The balance comes when overhead costs are calculated and at tax time that is weighed against revenues which can help offset the expense (depending on the laws wherever they are situated, of course). But costs of DHL, even if guesstimated at a 50% discount for a business account, are high. Super quick and they provide some expedited customs service, but expensive and so only sustainable for a business with sizable volume or higher markups/total price tag.


----------



## eleanors36

thedseer said:


> I love the Light Celeste. I'll be curious to see how Massaccesi 2.0 is different.
> 
> I am still waiting on my order that shipped 3/28. No updates since the 29th. It has not arrived in the states yet. I can't remember how slow it usually is.
> 
> I am sorry that so many seem to be having USPS troubles. A few years ago, my order from Marco arrived and the box was so wet that it was destroyed - it was if it had floated over from Italy. The bag was wet and stinky and he remade it for me. After that, he started using DHL for a while. Not sure why he switched back. I like how fast DHL is too.


I received the box that Marco and I feared would be another loss.  The tracking showed that it was stuck, but it suddenly arrived on Monday.  The box that shipped in January was a loss, so Marco is remaking those bags.  I asked him to use UPS from now on for me because of my pending move.  Good news is that I have a another Minerva midi, and I will post photos later when I have some sun.  Another great bag!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I received the box that Marco and I feared would be another loss.  The tracking showed that it was stuck, but it suddenly arrived on Monday.  The box that shipped in January was a loss, so Marco is remaking those bags.  I asked him to use UPS from now on for me because of my pending move.  Good news is that I have a another Minerva midi, and I will post photos later when I have some sun.  Another great bag!


I am (im)patiently waiting to see your pictures. [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

I asked for some other photos of the metallics so I could make my second choice. Here they are if anyone is interested in some better photos. They are absolutely stunning leathers.


----------



## eleanors36

Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.


----------



## coach943

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


I love the rivets!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


Love the rivets! Takes it up a notch!


----------



## fashionista1984

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011



Oh wow. This is absolutely stunning. I want one now! Just perfect


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


Wow this is really nice. Love the rivets but it is the green lining that I am really in love with. Stunning.


----------



## TotinScience

After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including: 
- a cosmetics pouch 
-a small book 
-sunnies in a soft case 
-a small wallet
Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> I love the rivets!





Devyn Danielle said:


> Love the rivets! Takes it up a notch!





fashionista1984 said:


> Oh wow. This is absolutely stunning. I want one now! Just perfect





djfmn said:


> Wow this is really nice. Love the rivets but it is the green lining that I am really in love with. Stunning.


Thank you!  I am so pleased with his work.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


How cute is that!!! I adore that color and it looks great on you.  This makes me excited to get mine.  Thanks so much for the mod shots.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


I love the midi Juliet perfect size for me. Your bag is gorgeous the color is amazing. Great modshots thanks for posting them.  Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


Omg, bling is my weakness! Those rivets and that lining are so COOL! What leather did you choose? It almost looks smooth. Lovely bag and so glad to hear you're pleased.


TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


Yours at last, perfection! What a cool color and gosh it sure fits a lot. And thanks for the super helpful modshots!!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


Yummy rock n roll! [emoji7] 
Love that lining! She is fab! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


What a fun color! [emoji7] 
Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## vink

eleanors36 said:


> I received the box that Marco and I feared would be another loss.  The tracking showed that it was stuck, but it suddenly arrived on Monday.  The box that shipped in January was a loss, so Marco is remaking those bags.  I asked him to use UPS from now on for me because of my pending move.  Good news is that I have a another Minerva midi, and I will post photos later when I have some sun.  Another great bag!



Glad to hear good news!


----------



## vink

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration



Ah... how I love (all sizes of) Juliet in Tuscania. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] Citrus is such a cheerful color. Wear it in good health! [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pouches are helping me stay organized in my massive Selene!


----------



## eleanors36

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg, bling is my weakness! Those rivets and that lining are so COOL! What leather did you choose? It almost looks smooth. Lovely bag and so glad to hear you're pleased.
> 
> Yours at last, perfection! What a cool color and gosh it sure fits a lot. And thanks for the super helpful modshots!!





carterazo said:


> Yummy rock n roll! [emoji7]
> Love that lining! She is fab! Congrats and enjoy!


I forgot to mention that.  Some people here liked Aquila Matte, so that's what I chose for the Minerva.  I really like it--very smooth and comfortable.  Love the lining and the rivets.  To me, it really gave the bag an edge because I thought an all black Minerva, while lovely, might be too much black.  Thanks!


----------



## eleanors36

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Pouches are helping me stay organized in my massive Selene!


Love the color.  What leather is this?  Great rivets too!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Congrats on all the beautiful new bags!!

Marco has been speaking with SDA and even though USPS will not say the box is officially ‘lost’ (I think stolen as he is SO explicit in his customs docs) he said he is remaking them as he does have enough left over. He says he will have an update for me next week and he is done waiting for them. He’s using UPS for me going forward.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Congrats on all the beautiful new bags!!
> 
> Marco has been speaking with SDA and even though USPS will not say the box is officially ‘lost’ (I think stolen as he is SO explicit in his customs docs) he said he is remaking them as he does have enough left over. He says he will have an update for me next week and he is done waiting for them. He’s using UPS for me going forward.



Very glad you got this resolved/have a path forward!


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> Congrats on all the beautiful new bags!!
> 
> Marco has been speaking with SDA and even though USPS will not say the box is officially ‘lost’ (I think stolen as he is SO explicit in his customs docs) he said he is remaking them as he does have enough left over. He says he will have an update for me next week and he is done waiting for them. He’s using UPS for me going forward.


He's using UPS for my next order too.  Too many problems with USPS.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

eleanors36 said:


> Love the color.  What leather is this?  Great rivets too!


This is Venezia leather in Ruby Red! I love textured leathers to give a bag a little pizzazz, and since Venezia is a stamped leather it's super hardy and perfect for a workhorse


----------



## eleanors36

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This is Venezia leather in Ruby Red! I love textured leathers to give a bag a little pizzazz, and since Venezia is a stamped leather it's super hardy and perfect for a workhorse


I love that venezia.  I really hope he stays in business by this fall so that I can order more.  I'd get another bag or two now, but I'm tapped out until August or September.


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> To those of you who own Floras. May i ask your opinion?  My ourple pebbled has scrapes on both the front and back. And the one on the front is very noticable when wearing it. Am i being too picky? I know Marco is very busy, and its so far away to return such a small bag, but if this was a bag i bought here in the US i would return it or ask it to be redone...curious to know some thoughts ? Am i being too picky? Pix are the front scrape and the scrape on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400055
> View attachment 4400056
> View attachment 4400057
> View attachment 4400058
> View attachment 4400059
> View attachment 4400060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for yoyr feedback


I just wanted to update this. I emailed Marco with pix, and he immediately responded that he will replace this bag for me. This is such wonderful customer service, he said it could be easily touched up with paint but he is going the extra mile to make me happy by replacing my bag. 

Marco is just wonderful to work with, i love all of the bags ive received so far, and its great to see how he stands by his work.


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


This bag is drop dead beautiful...those rivets are amazing!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


Gorgeous bag! Love the style and the color. I ordered the wisteria metallic in juliet and seeing your bag, cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## eleanors36

jbags07 said:


> This bag is drop dead beautiful...those rivets are amazing!


Thank you so much!


----------



## pdxhb

eleanors36 said:


> Here's my Minerva Midi in black with rivets and green lining (of course). I LOVE this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401010
> View attachment 4401011


This is just stunning - I love the texture of your leather selection and how it plays off those rivets! Gorgeous bag - wear her in good health!


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration


What a great little bag! Enjoy!
...now you have me thinking of (yet another) Juliet. Money tree, though, is SO dead.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Out with pewter glitter pompei Mia today


----------



## LuvNLux

Devyn Danielle said:


> Out with pewter glitter pompei Mia today
> 
> View attachment 4402624



Love the look of this bag!  Perfection!  Did it just arrive?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> Love the look of this bag!  Perfection!  Did it just arrive?


I’ve had it about six months.


----------



## eleanors36

pdxhb said:


> This is just stunning - I love the texture of your leather selection and how it plays off those rivets! Gorgeous bag - wear her in good health!


Thank you so much!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Out with pewter glitter pompei Mia today
> 
> View attachment 4402624


I really love this style it is just gorgeous. One of my favorite.


----------



## djfmn

I emailed Marco this morning and asked if I could order a second metallic bag. He kindly said that he will let us order metallic at 20% until EOD Sunday. I apologized profusely and said I just could not make up my mind on which leather to select. They are all so stunning I kept on second guessing myself on what to pick. He said he understands and said he would let anyone who still wants to place an order be able to through Sunday. So here I am still pondering and deciding which leather I want.


----------



## emmaAr

Does anyone have the Victoria midi dimensions and price? I’m sure there is a mod shot on here somewhere but can’t find the post.


----------



## orchidmyst

emmaAr said:


> Does anyone have the Victoria midi dimensions and price? I’m sure there is a mod shot on here somewhere but can’t find the post.


VICTORIA MIDI
Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)

Price should be € 335,00


----------



## emmaAr

orchidmyst said:


> VICTORIA MIDI
> Bottom width: 9.4' (cm. 24)
> Max. width (fully open bag): 15' (cm. 38)
> Height: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)
> Depth: 3.7' (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 9.8' (cm. 22,5)


Thank you!


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> A box from Italy should be here tomorrow. It is my Zhoe in platinum and silver pompei with a Mia handle.
> I am super excited to see how it turned out. Tenkrat did this color combination in a Zhoe Legend. I knew I wanted the same combination but I really wanted a Mia top handle but with the Zhoe edging so that I could do the edge in silver pompei. Super excited to see how my bag turned out.



Looking forward to seeing your bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I emailed Marco this morning and asked if I could order a second metallic bag. He kindly said that he will let us order metallic at 20% until EOD Sunday. I apologized profusely and said I just could not make up my mind on which leather to select. They are all so stunning I kept on second guessing myself on what to pick. He said he understands and said he would let anyone who still wants to place an order be able to through Sunday. So here I am still pondering and deciding which leather I want.


Nice of Marco to extend the deadline.

What leathers are in your top selection ideas?


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Nice of Marco to extend the deadline.
> 
> What leathers are in your top selection ideas?


Really nice of him to extend it. The Magenta, gold, silver and maybe the celeste or peach. Gosh I am indecisive.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Really nice of him to extend it. The Magenta, gold, silver and maybe the celeste or peach. Gosh I am indecisive.


I get it. On this round I managed to cover 4 different leathers but two of the selections are Penelopes. The good thing about that is I use the pennys every day so will get to have these beauties with me frequently.


----------



## TotinScience

After carrying it for 2 days, I am definitely team Midi Juliet! It is such a fun little style - in Tuscania or similar leather, it's super light and soft, so it hangs casually and can fit all your daily essentials nicely! It is almost like a camera bag in a way in this size, and double zip pull is a big plus.  My only quibble is that citrus Tuscania does take color transfer, sadly - so while it looks fantastic on black or deep blue, I should restrict wearing this bag to lighter fabrics


----------



## SEWDimples

My last two bags have been delivered. I paid extra to have Marco send them via UPS. I wanted to receive them before my birthday. Now I have to find time to make it to the UPS Customer Center. I ordered a Muse Midi and Alexia. I'm so excited.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> After carrying it for 2 days, I am definitely team Midi Juliet! It is such a fun little style - in Tuscania or similar leather, it's super light and soft, so it hangs casually and can fit all your daily essentials nicely! It is almost like a camera bag in a way in this size, and double zip pull is a big plus.  My only quibble is that citrus Tuscania does take color transfer, sadly - so while it looks fantastic on black or deep blue, I should restrict wearing this bag to lighter fabrics


When Marco recommended some leather care products for me last year, the kit I ordered came with a dye transfer barrier product..  It is made by LeatherMaster and is called "Leather Barrier."  It says for use on light colored leather only and ,of course, test on a hidden spot just to be sure.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> My last two bags have been delivered. I paid extra to have Marco send them via UPS. I wanted to receive them before my birthday. Now I have to find time to make it to the UPS Customer Center. I ordered a Muse Midi and Alexia. I'm so excited.


How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. [emoji41]


----------



## BittyMonkey

SEWDimples said:


> My last two bags have been delivered. I paid extra to have Marco send them via UPS. I wanted to receive them before my birthday. Now I have to find time to make it to the UPS Customer Center. I ordered a Muse Midi and Alexia. I'm so excited.



They don’t ship to your house? [emoji43]


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I emailed Marco this morning and asked if I could order a second metallic bag. He kindly said that he will let us order metallic at 20% until EOD Sunday. I apologized profusely and said I just could not make up my mind on which leather to select. They are all so stunning I kept on second guessing myself on what to pick. He said he understands and said he would let anyone who still wants to place an order be able to through Sunday. So here I am still pondering and deciding which leather I want.


Any decisions? You have the platinum/silver combo you just received. Maybe concentrate on colors you don't have. Consider colorblocking to get more than one.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I emailed Marco this morning and asked if I could order a second metallic bag. He kindly said that he will let us order metallic at 20% until EOD Sunday. I apologized profusely and said I just could not make up my mind on which leather to select. They are all so stunning I kept on second guessing myself on what to pick. He said he understands and said he would let anyone who still wants to place an order be able to through Sunday. So here I am still pondering and deciding which leather I want.


Colorblock a Little Valerie or Aphrodite so you can get two metallics?


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Colorblock a Little Valerie or Aphrodite so you can get two metallics?


Perhaps the Little Valerie, Aphrodite is too big for me. I have gone to much smaller bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Perhaps the Little Valerie, Aphrodite is too big for me. I have gone to much smaller bags.



There’s also the Mia and Grande Mia


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Any decisions? You have the platinum/silver combo you just received. Maybe concentrate on colors you don't have. Consider colorblocking to get more than one.


I did not receive the color block platinum and silver combo he sent my friends dark blue verona Arianna and she was out of town so the package came to me. I thought it might have my platinum/silver bag but it was just her Arianna which was stunning. It had silver HW and light blue lining. She loves her bag. This is her first MM bag. So I have to patiently wait for my bag.


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry I misunderstood. Did you decide on your 2nd metallic bag?


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Sorry I misunderstood. Did you decide on your 2nd metallic bag?


Actually you did not misunderstand I thought my bag was going to arrive in the same box as my friends because he was shipping the bags to me. When the box arrived it only had my friends bag in it and not my bag. Marco said he knew my friend wanted her bag for an upcoming overseas trip and her bag was ordered before mine. So he sent her bag but I will have to wait for my bag. Oh well I will patiently wait for my bag. I did not decide on a metallic bag. I just could not come up with a color that I do not already have. I might still order something in magenta either a Little Muse or a Midi Sabrina.


----------



## ZaiGk

Hey guys,
My bags are stuck at the customs, been 6days now, the tracking update seems like it’s stuck there-I’m on pins & needles, I’m really hoping I get my box soon


----------



## BittyMonkey

ZaiGk said:


> Hey guys,
> My bags are stuck at the customs, been 6days now, the tracking update seems like it’s stuck there-I’m on pins & needles, I’m really hoping I get my box soon


Definitely hoping for a better outcome for you than I got...


----------



## Tankgirl

djfmn said:


> I am so pleased to see you here. I have so missed your incredible posts and the best photos ever. I bought so many bags based on your reviews. Welcome back.



Indeed.  You’ve been missed.


----------



## coach943

ZaiGk said:


> Hey guys,
> My bags are stuck at the customs, been 6days now, the tracking update seems like it’s stuck there-I’m on pins & needles, I’m really hoping I get my box soon


Mine were stuck in customs for a few weeks around the holidays. Hopefully they will move soon. 

I just got a shipping notice today for my January order.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> There’s also the Mia and Grande Mia


I ordered a Mia in wisteria that was my first or should I say second metallic bag. The first was the pewter midi Juliet the second was the Mia in Wisteria and I was looking at perhaps another one in the new metallics that Marco got for this special limited edition leather. Still deciding though I am think Little Muse. I love that style. I have it in everose pompei so perhaps something brighter. I am not a red metallic bag person. But the magenta is sure tempting.


----------



## Kylacove

SEWDimples said:


> My last two bags have been delivered. I paid extra to have Marco send them via UPS. I wanted to receive them before my birthday. Now I have to find time to make it to the UPS Customer Center. I ordered a Muse Midi and Alexia. I'm so excited.



How much extra to send UPS? ALL the shipping issues have me worried as they seem to be increasing.


----------



## fashionista1984

After seeing eleanors36 stunning studded bag, I had to place a second order. Midi Minerva studded in wisteria metallic leather with silver studs and lilac lining. So much bling. I can’t wait.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, I don't know anything about the new metallic leathers, but wanted to share with you the incredible durability of Marco's  previous metallics.  My daughter fell in love with this Minerva and been carrying it for many months now.  She is an entertainer who has to tote 30-50 lbs of equipment, costumes, make up, wigs, etc., on planes, cruise ships, buses, cars, etc. She does not baby her bags; she has no time to do that. I was amazed when she came home for a visit and brought the Minerva with her. There is not a mark on this bag. I had to seriously hunt to find the slightest bit of edge wear.  This thing is a work horse.  I hope those of you with these lovely new metallic bags encounter the same durability.


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> After seeing eleanors36 stunning studded bag, I had to place a second order. Midi Minerva studded in wisteria metallic leather with silver studs and lilac lining. So much bling. I can’t wait.


That sounds amazing. I love the wisteria and the studs and the lilac lining will be gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, I don't know anything about the new metallic leathers, but wanted to share with you the incredible durability of Marco's  previous metallics.  My daughter fell in love with this Minerva and been carrying it for many months now.  She is an entertainer who has to tote 30-50 lbs of equipment, costumes, make up, wigs, etc., on planes, cruise ships, buses, cars, etc. She does not baby her bags; she has no time to do that. I was amazed when she came home for a visit and brought the Minerva with her. There is not a mark on this bag. I had to seriously hunt to find the slightest bit of edge wear.  This thing is a work horse.  I hope those of you with these lovely new metallic bags encounter the same durability.
> View attachment 4404919


Wow I do not remember seeing this bag. It is such a gorgeous color I love it. Great bag.


----------



## soramillay

Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!

Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:



All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.




I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!

Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!

As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.



Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.



So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.


----------



## soramillay

To give you an idea of how it works. So far I am in love with the short shoulder carry. The Zhoe is actually slightly bulkier than what I like for crossbody but tucked under the arm, it’s just what I like. I love having the option for crossbody though.



Shot of the back slip pocket.



Matchy matchy interior with marine lining.

Overall, I am thrilled with my final order. Marco executed every detail to a T. Could not be more happy. And I think it’s also a culmination of my journey too with MM where through trial and errors, I have discovered what really works for me and what to customize.

I am so happy that this is not the end: I told Marco I will not order now (despite the beauty of that scarlet red metallic) as I am saving to support his fundraising campaign. Fingers crossed we will all be in a position to invest when the time comes!


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue.
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.


I am not a fan of metallics for myself because they do not go with my style. But those bags are some of the prettiest I have ever seen.  That Zhoe is beyonds words!


----------



## christinemliu

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4404963
> 
> 
> To give you an idea of how it works. So far I am in love with the short shoulder carry. The Zhoe is actually slightly bulkier than what I like for crossbody but tucked under the arm, it’s just what I like. I love having the option for crossbody though.
> 
> View attachment 4404962
> 
> Shot of the back slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4404961
> 
> Matchy matchy interior with marine lining.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with my final order. Marco executed every detail to a T. Could not be more happy. And I think it’s also a culmination of my journey too with MM where through trial and errors, I have discovered what really works for me and what to customize.
> 
> I am so happy that this is not the end: I told Marco I will not order now (despite the beauty of that scarlet red metallic) as I am saving to support his fundraising campaign. Fingers crossed we will all be in a position to invest when the time comes!


I love these...and @soramillay, I especially liked how thorough you were in both the detailed review and the lovely pics!!! The linings you chose are perfect...my favorite I think is the yellow against that blue, ahhhhhh! Wonderful choices to last you for awhile until MM 2.0 arrives.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.



Yes Yes and Yes. I am sitting down. OMG these metallics are incredible. I love love love metallic leather. Not every metallic but I love the MM metallics. I think metallics are so versatile. I wear them during the day at night and everything in between. Your bags are just the best. I am in love with them. Enjoy.


----------



## LuvNLux

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.



Wow!  Those colors!  Now I want a blue bag!  And a metallic!  Your bags are so beautiful!  Just wondering, for those of us awaiting shipments, can you remember when you placed these orders?  I am guessing January?


----------



## soramillay

LuvNLux said:


> Wow!  Those colors!  Now I want a blue bag!  And a metallic!  Your bags are so beautiful!  Just wondering, for those of us awaiting shipments, can you remember when you placed these orders?  I am guessing January?



Yes it was January, just after Marco announced the cut off date for orders. If you can find the date when these metallics were posted, it would be then as I actually changed my order to incorporate them.


----------



## ZaiGk

BittyMonkey said:


> Definitely hoping for a better outcome for you than I got...



Fingers crossed


----------



## ZaiGk

coach943 said:


> Mine were stuck in customs for a few weeks around the holidays. Hopefully they will move soon.
> 
> I just got a shipping notice today for my January order.



Indian customs suck...more so now that elections are happening here! I’m really worried


----------



## LuvNLux

soramillay said:


> Yes it was January, just after Marco announced the cut off date for orders. If you can find the date when these metallics were posted, it would be then as I actually changed my order to incorporate them.



Thank you so much for your reply.  It helps to have an idea of how long it takes to receive an order.  If my order turns out as well as yours, it will be definitely worth the wait!


----------



## ajamy

Yesterday morning I finally got my tracking email from Poste Italiane for my January order and when I got home from work it had been delivered! Fortunately my neighbor had taken it in for me.  Two midi Victoria’s, a very blingy Aqua laminato and an absolutely gorgeous brown deerskin.  The light was not good enough to take pictures yesterday, but will post some soon.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fashionista1984 said:


> After seeing eleanors36 stunning studded bag, I had to place a second order. Midi Minerva studded in wisteria metallic leather with silver studs and lilac lining. So much bling. I can’t wait.


That is going to be beautiful!!!! I'm a big supporter of the bling!! Please share with us when it arrives 


soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.


Omg your bags are sooooooo beautiful!!!!  Thank you for sharing!!! At work now so I'm rushing, but I'm gonna have to come back and ogle at your bags and read your post some more later!!


----------



## thedseer

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4404963
> 
> 
> To give you an idea of how it works. So far I am in love with the short shoulder carry. The Zhoe is actually slightly bulkier than what I like for crossbody but tucked under the arm, it’s just what I like. I love having the option for crossbody though.
> 
> View attachment 4404962
> 
> Shot of the back slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4404961
> 
> Matchy matchy interior with marine lining.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with my final order. Marco executed every detail to a T. Could not be more happy. And I think it’s also a culmination of my journey too with MM where through trial and errors, I have discovered what really works for me and what to customize.
> 
> I am so happy that this is not the end: I told Marco I will not order now (despite the beauty of that scarlet red metallic) as I am saving to support his fundraising campaign. Fingers crossed we will all be in a position to invest when the time comes!


Oh my goodness, these are so gorgeous and make me so excited for my metallic that I'm waiting on!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures. [emoji41]


I keep missing the UPS Customer Center. I will try tomorrow or Thursday.



BittyMonkey said:


> They don’t ship to your house? [emoji43]


UPS does ship to my house, but I'm never home. I will allow my cheap *bay items to be shipped to my house, but not any of my Coach or Massaccesi bags. I stress and worry a lot about work, so I cannot worry about my purses being delivered too or someone take a box off my porch, even though that has never happened. I'm a little obsessed about my bags.  



Kylacove said:


> How much extra to send UPS? ALL the shipping issues have me worried as they seem to be increasing.


I paid the initial $25, but I'm travel for my birthday, so I did not want to worry about the shipment while I was out of town. I paid an extra 30 euros, but it was worth it to me.



soramillay said:


> View attachment 4404963
> 
> 
> To give you an idea of how it works. So far I am in love with the short shoulder carry. The Zhoe is actually slightly bulkier than what I like for crossbody but tucked under the arm, it’s just what I like. I love having the option for crossbody though.
> 
> View attachment 4404962
> 
> Shot of the back slip pocket.
> 
> View attachment 4404961
> 
> Matchy matchy interior with marine lining.
> 
> Overall, I am thrilled with my final order. Marco executed every detail to a T. Could not be more happy. And I think it’s also a culmination of my journey too with MM where through trial and errors, I have discovered what really works for me and what to customize.
> 
> I am so happy that this is not the end: I told Marco I will not order now (despite the beauty of that scarlet red metallic) as I am saving to support his fundraising campaign. Fingers crossed we will all be in a position to invest when the time comes!


Congrats! Your new items are gorgeous. I really like the metallic leathers. Enjoy.


----------



## jaspearl

I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months. 

I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.


----------



## jaspearl

The 2nd shot is of my Merinos bags. I chose Merinos as they are his lightest leathers and I'm happy with them. 

1) Port Calista 
2) Marine Blue Demetra 
3) Iris Midi Angel
4) Cameo Rose Midi Angel
5) Lavender Messenger Penelope 

3rd shot is of my shiny bags
1) Everose Diamond Leather Penelope Messenger 
2) Pewter Diamond Angelica
3) Everose Diamond Midi Theia
4) Python Lux Penelope Messenger 

The reason why both Everose Diamond bags look so different is coz of the sunlight. I really need to practice photo taking!


----------



## jaspearl

I bought the Blue Africa Midi Angel on BST from a very kind soul who was willing to subsidise the cost of postage. 

Thankyou! 

I feel Africa leather wears very well. I believe I am the 3rd owner, the bag still looks to be in great condition. 

I do notice that this bag is slightly heavier than my Merinos bags.


----------



## jaspearl

Just one more thing... 
Python Lux is definitely shinier in real life and it does look glamorous. 

You can tell I stick to certain things... light and shiny leather and certain styles!


----------



## christinemliu

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183


Oh...your pics are such delicious eye candy! I love how much color variety you have. I can tell you love exterior pockets, which I do too. Congrats on your new acquisitions...that python is super luxe.


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183



Your MM collection is ultra nice!! Shows variety in styles and beautiful colors! [emoji3][emoji106]


----------



## Creativelyswank

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> 
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!



Love your new bags! Absolutely stunning. I picked the yellow lining for my cobalt metallic Sabrina midi, so now I’m even more excited for it to arrive thanks to your pictures!


----------



## Creativelyswank

jaspearl said:


> Just one more thing...
> Python Lux is definitely shinier in real life and it does look glamorous.
> 
> You can tell I stick to certain things... light and shiny leather and certain styles!



Beautiful collection, so cheery!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183


Beautiful and happily colorful bags!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BittyMonkey

Love the iris!![emoji173]️


----------



## anabg

Now that I added glue to the strap hardware I can finally use this bag worry-free so I took it on vacation. Penelope messenger in Forest green Merinos with gold hardware.


----------



## eleanors36

fashionista1984 said:


> After seeing eleanors36 stunning studded bag, I had to place a second order. Midi Minerva studded in wisteria metallic leather with silver studs and lilac lining. So much bling. I can’t wait.


Ooo.  Sounds wonderful!


----------



## eleanors36

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.


Love the Zhoe!


----------



## jaspearl

Just another 2 pics especially for Orchidmyst. Thanks to her, I was able to get bags in Iris and Lavender Merinos! 

Note that the colour of the bag really depends on how light reflects off it. 

I would say Lavender is true to the swatch.


----------



## jaspearl

Soramillay... 
Thanks to you, I'm thinking of Zhoe with short shoulder strap! 
It was a really good decision on your part!


----------



## vink

jaspearl said:


> The 2nd shot is of my Merinos bags. I chose Merinos as they are his lightest leathers and I'm happy with them.
> 
> 1) Port Calista
> 2) Marine Blue Demetra
> 3) Iris Midi Angel
> 4) Cameo Rose Midi Angel
> 5) Lavender Messenger Penelope
> 
> 3rd shot is of my shiny bags
> 1) Everose Diamond Leather Penelope Messenger
> 2) Pewter Diamond Angelica
> 3) Everose Diamond Midi Theia
> 4) Python Lux Penelope Messenger
> 
> The reason why both Everose Diamond bags look so different is coz of the sunlight. I really need to practice photo taking!



Your cameo rose and iris get me drooling. I have a Penelope midi in cameo rose coz I don’t think I can brave that color in bigger piece.  I feel a bit silly now. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## starsong

jaspearl said:


> Just another 2 pics especially for Orchidmyst. Thanks to her, I was able to get bags in Iris and Lavender Merinos!
> 
> Note that the colour of the bag really depends on how light reflects off it.
> 
> I would say Lavender is true to the swatch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406771
> View attachment 4406772


Lavender merinos penelope is so pretty!


----------



## SEWDimples

I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.

Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.





Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia





Group photo.


----------



## djfmn

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


These are stunning. I love pink bags and these two are gorgeous. Love the fuschia and brown rose is amazing.


----------



## vink

I hope his 2.0 works out. I’m sure to miss all these amazing colors and character differences in each leather. They’re all so pretty.


----------



## christinemliu

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


@SEWDimples, lovely new bags...now I add brownrose to the list of leathers I missed out on!! I finally realized why I recognize you, you have some Coaches I love haha. Your taste is awesome and nice to see you and your MMs!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle




----------



## BittyMonkey

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760



Love them!![emoji173]️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


Beauuuuuuutiful colors!!!


----------



## coach943

Marco shipped the first half of my "final, final" order on Monday, and it arrived today. I know others have had some issues with USPS, but they were super-fast getting this box to me. I absolutely love both of these bags.

Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta with Silver Hardware was the first bag I saw that got me interested in MM. I finally ordered one. It turned out great. Marco helped me pick the lining, and I love it.

River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi with Silver Hardware, Light Fuchsia lining, and Soulmate-style adjustable handles.


----------



## coach943

The second bag in this order is absolutely stunning. Here's Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with Light Pink lining, black Nappa handles, and silver hardware. It's so pretty!


----------



## Kylacove

All these Persian green bags make me sad I didn't order one. Your pics look so much prettier than the swatch pics.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 4408204
> 
> 
> View attachment 4408213


This would be a celebrity show stopper for sure...I am thinking Stella or Muse...


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> Marco shipped the first half of my "final, final" order on Monday, and it arrived today. I know others have had some issues with USPS, but they were super-fast getting this box to me. I absolutely love both of these bags.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta with Silver Hardware was the first bag I saw that got me interested in MM. I finally ordered one. It turned out great. Marco helped me pick the lining, and I love it.
> 
> River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi with Silver Hardware, Light Fuchsia lining, and Soulmate-style adjustable handles.
> 
> View attachment 4408346
> View attachment 4408351


Oh, so beautiful. Both bags. But the river blue vacchetta combo is one I love...and as @tenKrat would write, you will adore how the vaccheta wears over time, Selene will just get better and better!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Love the blue!


----------



## eleanors36

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


Congrats!  Beautiful colors in distinctive styles.


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> Marco shipped the first half of my "final, final" order on Monday, and it arrived today. I know others have had some issues with USPS, but they were super-fast getting this box to me. I absolutely love both of these bags.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta with Silver Hardware was the first bag I saw that got me interested in MM. I finally ordered one. It turned out great. Marco helped me pick the lining, and I love it.
> 
> River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi with Silver Hardware, Light Fuchsia lining, and Soulmate-style adjustable handles.
> 
> View attachment 4408346
> View attachment 4408351


Love your bags, and that blue vachetta looks fantastic.  I hope I can get something in that in the fall.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I so love seeing these reveals.  I suspect my bags are some time out still... and coming in two orders.  Great fun to see all the goodies!!


----------



## Kylacove

Poor Marco must be swamped, which is good and bad. He said last week he was about ready to send my next shipment. When I hadn't heard anything I reached out to him on Tues because of all the recent shipping snafus. He apologized and said he definitely would send me my shipping details the next day. It's Friday with no email, but I don't want to rush him either. So I just keep checking my email. Lol.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> The second bag in this order is absolutely stunning. Here's Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with Light Pink lining, black Nappa handles, and silver hardware. It's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4408353
> 
> View attachment 4408354



_ I_ love love love this bag. Of course I love metallics but this color is gorgeous and I love the lining amazing bag. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

Having seen the lovely Graven Goat on MM FB page I asked him if he had any other unusual luxe leathers and he said he has some one offs. There is only enough for one bag in each of these leathers and he indicated first come first served. I ordered one of these luxe leathers but thought I would post the other ones in case anyone else is interested in them. I believe he is doing 20% off on most of these leathers except the Graven Goat. If you are interested contact Marco. There are some very unusual leathers. I was after some short hair leather and here are the photos he sent me.


----------



## pdxhb

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183


Catching up with everyone and am just stopped in my tracks by your BEAUTIFUL collection! I just love the colors you have - such a happy and refreshing sense.


----------



## Coastal jewel

jaspearl said:


> The 2nd shot is of my Merinos bags. I chose Merinos as they are his lightest leathers and I'm happy with them.
> 
> 1) Port Calista
> 2) Marine Blue Demetra
> 3) Iris Midi Angel
> 4) Cameo Rose Midi Angel
> 5) Lavender Messenger Penelope
> 
> 3rd shot is of my shiny bags
> 1) Everose Diamond Leather Penelope Messenger
> 2) Pewter Diamond Angelica
> 3) Everose Diamond Midi Theia
> 4) Python Lux Penelope Messenger
> 
> The reason why both Everose Diamond bags look so different is coz of the sunlight. I really need to practice photo taking!



You changed the handles on Angelica!  I like..


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I was after some short hair leather and here are the photos he sent me.


That tie-dye is interesting.  Not for me, but interesting for sure.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> That tie-dye is interesting.  Not for me, but interesting for sure.


I like the black and white short hair. I am thinking Mia with black handles and as Marco said black frame not sure what he means by that but it sounds interesting.


----------



## soramillay

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183



Jaspearl, I love your collection so much. The color stories are so pleasing to look at. And I’m happy you are a big Angel fan! 



SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760



The hot pink muse is so cute and the brown rose alexia is so refined and classy, great additions to your collection! 



coach943 said:


> The second bag in this order is absolutely stunning. Here's Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with Light Pink lining, black Nappa handles, and silver hardware. It's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4408353
> 
> View attachment 4408354



Hello, metallic sister! My Zhoe is waving to your Soulmate. I took her out today on her first run and she had so many compliments! My friends were all agog at trying to describe the color and finally decided on “Mermaid Shimmer”. Mermaids are very on trend right now so I feel very millennial. 

The Zhoe is such a perfect size. I actually managed to fit in a change of clothes for DS, a diaper, small toys and candy, all on top of a full size wallet, phone, wipes and Kleenex. So impressed. It is incredibly wearable and I cannot believe it took me so long to get one. 

Your blue river vachetta is a classic too and it will look so good over time. Fuchsia lining and silver hardware is perfect for it.

So... confession time. I said I wasn’t going to but I ordered a Juliet Midi in scarlet red metallic pebbled. If Marco’s last delivery hadn’t been so gosh darn perfect in every way, I might have stayed strong but I am on a runaway metallics love affair and can’t stop. I really have to be good now and sit on my hands until I regrow my money tree.


----------



## jbags07

soramillay said:


> Hey everyone, my final final order has arrived! Metallic lovers, you might want to take a seat for this reveal, you may pass out otherwise. By far the BEST metallic shades I have ever owned!
> 
> Here goes: presenting my Zhoe in Persian Green metallic, Penny Midi in Cobalt metallic and Penny in Aegean Blue Pebbled:
> View attachment 4404937
> 
> 
> All three bags have modifications made to them. The pennies have both got messenger straps attached to them. I got credit card pockets added to my penny.
> View attachment 4404939
> 
> View attachment 4404940
> 
> I love the yellow and sage linings—so glad I got to have them in my collection!
> 
> Cobalt blue is sexy AF with its dark grey gunmetal hardware. It is ready to hit the club!
> 
> As for the Aegean Blue, I was slightly taken aback when I pulled it out of the bag because it’s clearly a shade lighter than my swatch. However in this case I think the fault was with the swatch and not what i received as I found that Colette’s Siena is exactly the same color as this Penny. I think this color is beautiful too, especially with the yellow lining.
> View attachment 4404938
> 
> 
> Ok I know you want to see Zhoe! Here is a mod shot just for you.
> View attachment 4404936
> 
> 
> So i modified this Zhoe to have a back slip pocket. I also ordered 3 different types of straps! I asked for a crossbody strap, a short strap for shoulder carry and a wristlet strap in case i want to use it as a clutch. Marco was really smart about this and gave me two lengths of leather to attach to the buckled ends so i can adjust the length as much as I like.



Wow!  These are amazing bags...i can’t get over the beauty of these leathers  enjoy them!


----------



## jbags07

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183


Your collection is just stunning   Thank u for sharing!  For someone who is still relatively new to MM, wondrful to see group shots like this!


----------



## jbags07

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


Both are just stunning!  I am drooling over your fuchsia pebbled muse


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> The second bag in this order is absolutely stunning. Here's Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with Light Pink lining, black Nappa handles, and silver hardware. It's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4408353
> 
> View attachment 4408354


Just...stunning!


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> That tie-dye is interesting.  Not for me, but interesting for sure.


So interesting, isnt it? I just placed an order for a Flora in it   Its bold for a larger bag, but i think a little Flora will be very cool in it!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I like the black and white short hair. I am thinking Mia with black handles and as Marco said black frame not sure what he means by that but it sounds interesting.


So blocked? Frame in black with the fur front and back? This will be stunning!


----------



## BittyMonkey

jbags07 said:


> So interesting, isnt it? I just placed an order for a Flora in it   Its bold for a larger bag, but i think a little Flora will be very cool in it!



All this is making me rethink the red metallic in a flora or Penelope! [emoji12]


----------



## jbags07

Just wanted to post a pic of my little ray of sunshine! Its been raining here so much, and this past week i;ve been wearing my ananas Flora and really loving this style and the color. Great for errands on its own, and so easy to toss into  a tote when a larger bag is needed!  I’ve  ordered quite a few since last Fall, and also asked Marco to make leather straps too for a more casual look.


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> All this is making me rethink the red metallic in a flora or Penelope! [emoji12]


I ordered 2 of the metallics in Flora lol. I think the red metallic would be stunning in either Flora or Penelope!  Sorry if i am a bad influence


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I like the black and white short hair. I am thinking Mia with black handles and as Marco said black frame not sure what he means by that but it sounds interesting.


Please please get something in this and save me from myself!  As soon as I saw it, I was considering another Diva but the money tree is currently in hibernation, and I'd like to support Marco's next phase.

I think Marco means by "black frame" is having a bag with black leather edging like an Aura or Zhoe to protect the calf hair.  When I asked him about this exact thing as I was ordering the Diva in fuzzy leopard, he suggested Aura or Zhoe or Diva.


----------



## fashionista1984

Ok this is it. I’m done after this! I ordered a Calista in that amazing goat and then I snatched up the iridescent brown alligator texture  in a miss M. I’m a sucker for metallics and texture and the flashier the better. Just look at this mock image Marco made!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

fashionista1984 said:


> Ok this is it. I’m done after this! I ordered a Calista in that amazing goat and then I snatched up the iridescent brown alligator texture  in a miss M. I’m a sucker for metallics and texture and the flashier the better. Just look at this mock image Marco made!!!!


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!! The alligator was the one that tempted me the most, and the Miss M is the Massaccesi bag I want to buy next, so ten thumbs up from me 

That's going to be stunning in person; please do share when you receive it


----------



## jbags07

fashionista1984 said:


> Ok this is it. I’m done after this! I ordered a Calista in that amazing goat and then I snatched up the iridescent brown alligator texture  in a miss M. I’m a sucker for metallics and texture and the flashier the better. Just look at this mock image Marco made!!!!


This will be amazing!  I didn’t consider a Miss M...just stunning!  Ive ordered this leather in a midi Juliet ....your Calista will be amazing too


----------



## carterazo

jaspearl said:


> I received my last 3 bags from MM yesterday. Decided to take a group shot. I'm so happy with my purchases. I have been using only my MM bags for months.
> 
> I will definitely try my best to support Marco in his Kickstarter effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406181
> View attachment 4406182
> View attachment 4406183


Wow, you went to town! Great bags! Congratulations! Enjoy them in good health! [emoji256] [emoji255] [emoji258]


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> I finally picked up my package from Marco at UPS Customer Center.  Here are my beautiful new bags. Thanks for allowing me to share.
> 
> Fuchsia Pebbled leather Muse Midi.
> View attachment 4407754
> 
> View attachment 4407756
> 
> 
> Brownrose Nappa leather Alexia
> 
> View attachment 4407758
> 
> View attachment 4407759
> 
> Group photo.
> 
> View attachment 4407760


Oooh that fucshia is killer! Muse midi is perfect in that color! [emoji7] 
Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> Marco shipped the first half of my "final, final" order on Monday, and it arrived today. I know others have had some issues with USPS, but they were super-fast getting this box to me. I absolutely love both of these bags.
> 
> Selene Zip Midi in River Blue Vacchetta with Silver Hardware was the first bag I saw that got me interested in MM. I finally ordered one. It turned out great. Marco helped me pick the lining, and I love it.
> 
> River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi with Silver Hardware, Light Fuchsia lining, and Soulmate-style adjustable handles.
> 
> View attachment 4408346
> View attachment 4408351





coach943 said:


> The second bag in this order is absolutely stunning. Here's Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with Light Pink lining, black Nappa handles, and silver hardware. It's so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 4408353
> 
> View attachment 4408354


Congrats on your fabulous new bags! [emoji7]  I didn't even know that green existed. It is so pretty. Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I ordered 2 of the metallics in Flora lol. I think the red metallic would be stunning in either Flora or Penelope!  Sorry if i am a bad influence


Aargh! Now you have thinking... [emoji848]


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Aargh! Now you have thinking... [emoji848]


 Lol. All of these beautiful leathers are beyond tempting!


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> Ok this is it. I’m done after this! I ordered a Calista in that amazing goat and then I snatched up the iridescent brown alligator texture  in a miss M. I’m a sucker for metallics and texture and the flashier the better. Just look at this mock image Marco made!!!!


This is just stunning. I love this leather it will be amazing in this style. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## ajamy

My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin


The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies 

I


----------



## BittyMonkey

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4410092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin
> View attachment 4410094
> 
> The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies


Oh, I love both of them. Can't wait for my Victoria!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Victoria midi... I need feedback!  I’m ordering what is likely my “who am I kidding if I use the word final?” Order in the graven goat and I’m reserved w one style but might want to change.  Victoria midi... ????


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> Victoria midi... I need feedback!  I’m ordering what is likely my “who am I kidding if I use the word final?” Order in the graven goat and I’m reserved w one style but might want to change.  Victoria midi... ????


What's the other option you were considering?


----------



## scrpo83

i usually am not a fan of metallics but these metallic bags are really really pretty


----------



## BittyMonkey

scrpo83 said:


> i usually am not a fan of metallics but these metallic bags are really really pretty


Broke down and ordered the scarlet red for a Midi Penelope. I figure I could use it also as a clutch.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, head's up everyone...Marco is targeting the end of next week "to start" Kickstarter. Not sure if that means it's going live, or he's still building it out, or what. But it seems to be happening.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> What's the other option you were considering?



Hmmm..  in no order... Juliette midi, Angelica or Angelica Messenger, Selene midi...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> Hmmm..  in no order... Juliette midi, Angelica or Angelica Messenger, Selene midi...


Oh, I thought you meant you were reserved for the goat "in one style" aka you had chosen something before. What was that?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Coastal jewel said:


> Hmmm..  in no order... Juliette midi, Angelica or Angelica Messenger, Selene midi...



Oh silly me...  Penelope messenger...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh silly me...  Penelope messenger...


Oh definitely Midi Victoria then, because the lines are really pretty and I think it will be an amazing bag. But I'm not a messenger fan so...


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4410092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin
> View attachment 4410094
> 
> The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410096


I am so in love with these metallics. I love the aqua laminato and the dark brown deerskin. That deerskin lining is amazing. Enjoy these fabulous new bags.


----------



## fashionista1984

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, head's up everyone...Marco is targeting the end of next week "to start" Kickstarter. Not sure if that means it's going live, or he's still building it out, or what. But it seems to be happening.




I bought 4 bags in a week ! That’s my contribution lol oh god!!! Ok I hope his Kickstarter runs more than a week so I can contribute.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh silly me...  Penelope messenger...


I am not a messenger fan for the most part. Having said that I like the option of a messenger strap but I definitely also want handles. I find having both is so much more versatile for me. So my vote is for midi Juliet or midi Victoria or Angelica. I must say I love the Angelica with the rolled handles.


----------



## jbags07

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4410092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin
> View attachment 4410094
> 
> The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410096


Both bags and leathers are just gorgeous!  Victoria is not a style i have tried yet, but seeing your bags she is now on my list. Especially that aqua laminato. The color is to die for!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4410092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin
> View attachment 4410094
> 
> The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410096


Beaaaauuutiful. I have an Alexander Wang Marti in a very similar color to that aqua, and I have been LOVING it with my spring outfits!

I also love your tassels! The oversize looks so good with your Victoria!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I am not a messenger fan for the most part. Having said that I like the option of a messenger strap but I definitely also want handles. I find having both is so much more versatile for me. So my vote is for midi Juliet or midi Victoria or Angelica. I must say I love the Angelica with the rolled handles.


I feel like the Juliet will look a lot like a masculine vintage doctor's bag in that leather.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I feel like the Juliet will look a lot like a masculine vintage doctor's bag in that leather.


I did not think of it like that but you are right. Having seen the goat midi Victoria I think that is the better choice. I just happen to be partial to the midi Juliet!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I did not think of it like that but you are right. Having seen the goat midi Victoria I think that is the better choice. I just happen to be partial to the midi Juliet!!


I totally love my Juliet so I get it...I was using the deerskin Vicki as my extrapolated vision.


----------



## christinemliu

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4410092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest arrivals, Aqua laminato and dark brown deerskin
> View attachment 4410094
> 
> The deerskin has amazing texture and I love that I changed the lining for the aqua to yellow (was light fuchsia) after seeing pictures posted here by other ladies
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410096


Oh...that dark brown deerskin gives me all the feels of missing out too...it must be super buttery too, deerskin usually has that feel, ahhhhh. Very happy to hear though that the Kickstarter is coming!!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Oh...that dark brown deerskin gives me all the feels of missing out too...it must be super buttery too, deerskin usually has that feel, ahhhhh. Very happy to hear though that the Kickstarter is coming!!


I agree I kept looking at the goat and the deerskin and thinking I should get a bag in that leather. I never did now that I see this bag I am thinking why did I skip getting a bag in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

I changed a bag order. Originally was getting a black vachetta Mia and I changed it to the black and white hair mixed with black vachetta. I just felt that I wanted something besides the classic black vachetta. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to change my order from black vachetta to a Mia with black vachetta with the black and white short hair.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I changed a bag order. Originally was getting a black vachetta Mia and I changed it to the black and white hair mixed with black vachetta. I just felt that I wanted something besides the classic black vachetta. Fortunately Marco was kind enough to change my order from black vachetta to a Mia with black vachetta with the black and white short hair.


It will be lovely!


----------



## southernbelle43

At this point I have NO idea whatsoever what leathers are available for what bags and how much!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> At this point I have NO idea whatsoever what leathers are available for what bags and how much!


Are you asking about all the leathers or just the recent metallics and luxe leathers?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Are you asking about all the leathers or just the recent metallics and luxe leathers?


Both.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Both.


Good question. I will email and see if we can get an answer.


----------



## LuvNLux

Has anybody received a February order yet? I'm starting to get a little nervous!


----------



## coach943

LuvNLux said:


> Has anybody received a February order yet? I'm starting to get a little nervous!


My order from mid-January just shipped last week. I don't think you have anything to be nervous about.


----------



## ajamy

Coastal jewel said:


> Victoria midi... I need feedback!  I’m ordering what is likely my “who am I kidding if I use the word final?” Order in the graven goat and I’m reserved w one style but might want to change.  Victoria midi... ????


Well, with three midi Victorias now and a 4th on order, I’m not exactly impartial However! one thing to bear in mind is that unlike many of Marco’s styles, midi Victoria doesn’t come with a detachable messenger strap as standard, if that’s important to you.  I find the narrow straps great to wear on my shoulder or hand held or in the crook of my elbow, and the size is ideal for a weekend bag, however I don’t need carry a lot with me usually.  I added slip pockets to the back of all mine and think they work particularly well on this style.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> Well, with three midi Victorias now and a 4th on order, I’m not exactly impartial However! one thing to bear in mind is that unlike many of Marco’s styles, midi Victoria doesn’t come with a detachable messenger strap as standard, if that’s important to you.  I find the narrow straps great to wear on my shoulder or hand held or in the crook of my elbow, and the size is ideal for a weekend bag, however I don’t need carry a lot with me usually.  I added slip pockets to the back of all mine and think they work particularly well on this style.


Thank you for letting us know that it does not come with a detachable  strap. I some how missed that completely. Really good to know that.


----------



## orchidmyst

I received these bags recently and want to show the beautiful bags that Marco made.

Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic



Penelope in Celeste Metallic
(this is different and a bit darker than Light Celeste Metallic)



Sabrina Midi in Black Deerskin (called Black Alce calf leather on invoice)
The leather is very tough and sturdy.
I would suggest a softer leather for Sabrina Midi if you like to fold the handles down.



Short strap customized 24.5" long for my old Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta



Tulipano Inner bag in Fuchsia metallic to use with my own Tulipano outer shell.
This pink is so bold!


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> I received these bags recently and want to show the beautiful bags that Marco made.
> 
> Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic
> View attachment 4411878
> 
> 
> Penelope in Celeste Metallic
> (this is different and a bit darker than Light Celeste Metallic)
> View attachment 4411880
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Black Deerskin (called Black Alce calf leather on invoice)
> The leather is very tough and sturdy.
> I would suggest a softer leather for Sabrina Midi if you like to fold the handles down.
> View attachment 4411881
> 
> 
> Short strap customized 24.5" long for my old Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta
> View attachment 4411883
> 
> 
> Tulipano Inner bag in Fuchsia metallic to use with my own Tulipano outer shell.
> This pink is so bold!
> View attachment 4411879



Orchidmyst, each of your bags is just stunning. Those metallics!   And that amazing deerskin Sabrina....what a gorgeous group


----------



## Devyn Danielle

These are so pretty! The texture of that deerskin is really making me regret not purchasing a deerskin bag! What does it feel like? Sorta pebbled? Sorta like Verona. Do you think it will scratch easily?


----------



## southernbelle43

I trust Marco 100% on everything.  I let him pick all of my linings and hardware. BUT I am having a really hard time picturing a bag in that graven goat?  I know I have no imagination and the first one I see, i will love, but for now...... not sure.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I received these bags recently and want to show the beautiful bags that Marco made.
> 
> Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic
> View attachment 4411878
> 
> 
> Penelope in Celeste Metallic
> (this is different and a bit darker than Light Celeste Metallic)
> View attachment 4411880
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi in Black Deerskin (called Black Alce calf leather on invoice)
> The leather is very tough and sturdy.
> I would suggest a softer leather for Sabrina Midi if you like to fold the handles down.
> View attachment 4411881
> 
> 
> Short strap customized 24.5" long for my old Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta
> View attachment 4411883
> 
> 
> Tulipano Inner bag in Fuchsia metallic to use with my own Tulipano outer shell.
> This pink is so bold!
> View attachment 4411879


Wow Orchidmist these are just stunning. I love the Celeste metallic it is stunning. Also love the black deerskin. Bonniekir says deerskin is the most hard wearing leather of all her bags.
The pink is just gorgeous. I have never seen a pink bag I do not like and of course I love the metallic it is such a great color. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco what leathers were left in his inventory after @southernbelle43 wondered I thought I would find out not that I need another final final final final final bag but there might be something I missed that I regret not getting. So here is the list. These are all at 20% off with free lining and HW upgrade. OK means there is enough for a full size bag. 




Luxe leathers also at 20% off he has the orange hair and the black hair left. The rest have all been taken.

The metallics he can get any of those but the promotion is over so all metallics are at full price.

Hope that helps. Please stop me from getting another bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco what leathers were left in his inventory after @southernbelle43 wondered I thought I would find out not that I need another final final final final final bag but there might be something I missed that I regret not getting. So here is the list. These are all at 20% off with free lining and HW upgrade. OK means there is enough for a full size bag.
> View attachment 4412353
> View attachment 4412354
> 
> 
> Luxe leathers also at 20% off he has the orange hair and the black hair left. The rest have all been taken.
> 
> The metallics he can get any of those but the promotion is over so all metallics are at full price.
> 
> Hope that helps. Please stop me from getting another bag.


Thank you so much.  I have only ordered one bag since he announced his closing, but I am getting the bug to get one.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you so much.  I have only ordered one bag since he announced his closing, but I am getting the bug to get one.


I am sitting on my hands so that I do not get the urge to order one last final final final bag. You have shown amazing restraint!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

For those curious and interested in the deerskin, here is a picture of the Brown Deerskin Selene Midi next to the Lively Pink Pebbled Selene Midi.
The leather patterns for the pebbled and deerskin are very different.
Deerskin feels more thick and tough and is more sturdy.
On the same bag, the deerskin Selene Midi would still slouch but the bag could stand up on its on.
The pebbled Selene Midi feels softer and slouches a lot more and would just puddle if you leave it a flat surface.

On my Sabrina Midi, the deerskin does not fold as easily as a softer leather like merinos or pebbled or nappa or verona would. I was planning to use the bag with the sides folded down and I think this might introduce creases in the long term so I am not going to do that. I really suggest taking this point in mind for whichever bag style you are thinking about for deerskin.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am sitting on my hands so that I do not get the urge to order one last final final final bag. You have shown amazing restraint!!!


Thanks. I am trying to wait and see what he comes up with in the future.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

orchidmyst said:


> For those curious and interested in the deerskin, here is a picture of the Brown Deerskin Selene Midi next to the Lively Pink Pebbled Selene Midi.
> The leather patterns for the pebbled and deerskin are very different.
> Deerskin feels more thick and tough and is more sturdy.
> On the same bag, the deerskin Selene Midi would still slouch but the bag could stand up on its on.
> The pebbled Selene Midi feels softer and slouches a lot more and would just puddle if you leave it a flat surface.
> 
> On my Sabrina Midi, the deerskin does not fold as easily as a softer leather like merinos or pebbled or nappa or verona would. I was planning to use the bag with the sides folded down and I think this might introduce creases in the long term so I am not going to do that. I really suggest taking this point in mind for whichever bag style you are thinking about for deerskin.
> 
> View attachment 4412405


This helps a lot. Thank you. Hopefully deerskin will be available again at some point.


----------



## orchidmyst

Devyn Danielle said:


> These are so pretty! The texture of that deerskin is really making me regret not purchasing a deerskin bag! What does it feel like? Sorta pebbled? Sorta like Verona. Do you think it will scratch easily?


I don't think deerskin will scratch easily as the leather is very tough. 
Deerskin feels very different from pebbled and verona. 
The leather is a bit hard so you can feel the actual leather pattern.
All of Marco's leather feel very good, I like them all.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

orchidmyst said:


> I don't think deerskin will scratch easily as the leather is very tough.
> Deerskin feels very different from pebbled and verona.
> The leather is a bit hard so you can feel the actual leather pattern.
> All of Marco's leather feel very good, I like them all.


That sounds perfect. I would love a Deerskin Penelope messenger.


----------



## southernbelle43

I love  cervo leather.  It is really durable.  I have had several bags in that leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I don't think deerskin will scratch easily as the leather is very tough.
> Deerskin feels very different from pebbled and verona.
> The leather is a bit hard so you can feel the actual leather pattern.
> All of Marco's leather feel very good, I like them all.


Orchidmyst,  I sent you a private message.


----------



## fashionista1984

Is deerskin still available? Stop. No. I don’t need anymore.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fashionista1984 my thoughts exactly... but is deerskin available??


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> I trust Marco 100% on everything.  I let him pick all of my linings and hardware. BUT I am having a really hard time picturing a bag in that graven goat?  I know I have no imagination and the first one I see, i will love, but for now...... not sure.



Marco told me he sees the graven goat w cappuccino lining and gold hardware.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Fashionista1984 my thoughts exactly... but is deerskin available??


I emailed Marco yesterday because I couldn't get the dark brown deerskin out of my mind...he said he had one small skin of it left and would check if there was enough for one of the 2 styles I had in mind; I haven't heard back yet...but I will post again if I decide not to order! So hopefully one of you ladies can get it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Soooo I asked Marco about deerskin. He said deerskin is one of the materials on his list for MM 2.0. If things work out we will have even more choices than before.

How exciting, even though my money tree is in seedling stage right now.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> That sounds perfect. I would love a Deerskin Penelope messenger.


After seeing the two beautiful deerskin bags one in brown and one in black I was interested to see if Marco had any deerskin left. For those who are interested he has one piece of black deerskin left enough for one full size bag. The cost of a deerskin is the same as vachetta but there is 20% off that price.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm going to wait for 2.0 for anything else.  The red metallic was too good to pass up but I just got it in a Penny midi.

I got a shipment notice from UPS that a shipment is on its way. He is sending it Global economy. I don't know what the timing on that is so I will report back. But thank goodness it's not USPS.


----------



## Kylacove

I got a USPS shipping notice. Let's see which order gets delivered first, lol


----------



## coach943

I received the second half of my shipment today. 

First bag is Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. I prefer silver hardware, and I love that this bag looks great with silver hardware. The leather is amazing.


----------



## coach943

Second bag is a color-blocked Miss M. It is black and red cherry Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware. I really like how it turned out. I especially like the touch of using the red for the loops on the strap. I wish I had ordered this style earlier as it is the kind of bag that I love.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Second bag is a color-blocked Miss M. It is black and red cherry Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware. I really like how it turned out. I especially like the touch of using the red for the loops on the strap. I wish I had ordered this style earlier as it is the kind of bag that I love.
> 
> View attachment 4413038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413037


Wow and wow. Love both of your bags. The Aphrodite is gorgeous I also love the silver HW. This Miss M color blocked is amazing. I love they way it has been color blocked. Stunning.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> Wow and wow. Love both of your bags. The Aphrodite is gorgeous I also love the silver HW. This Miss M color blocked is amazing. I love they way it has been color blocked. Stunning.


Thank you! I had originally asked Marco about color-blocking with dark grey in addition to the red and black, but Marco thought the grey might not work well, so I told him to do it in a way he thought would be best. I love how he did it. It is so unique. I was looking for something that would pop with a black suit. This bag will definitely do that.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> I received the second half of my shipment today.
> 
> First bag is Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. I prefer silver hardware, and I love that this bag looks great with silver hardware. The leather is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4413035
> View attachment 4413036


Both bags are super gorgeous, but I love the Aphrodite and I think it came out awesome in mahogany vacchetta! That is brilliant, I don't think I've seen one in vacchetta and that's an excellent fit for the style. I love how mine carries and hope you do too!


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I received the second half of my shipment today.
> 
> First bag is Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. I prefer silver hardware, and I love that this bag looks great with silver hardware. The leather is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4413035
> View attachment 4413036


This is so lovely.  The leather and the style are perfect.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

coach943 said:


> Second bag is a color-blocked Miss M. It is black and red cherry Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware. I really like how it turned out. I especially like the touch of using the red for the loops on the strap. I wish I had ordered this style earlier as it is the kind of bag that I love.
> 
> View attachment 4413038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413037


Love love love! A colorblocked Miss M is one of my Massaccesi dream bags, and yours turned out beautifully! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> I emailed Marco yesterday because I couldn't get the dark brown deerskin out of my mind...he said he had one small skin of it left and would check if there was enough for one of the 2 styles I had in mind; I haven't heard back yet...but I will post again if I decide not to order! So hopefully one of you ladies can get it.


Marco had enough for what I was considering...I was between a Theia Midi and a Juliet Midi; I asked for his opinion and he thought Juliet Midi would work better so I just ordered a Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, yay! She will be a sister to the one I already have and love. I took inspiration from @mleleigh's and added a slip pocket to the non-zipper side.

It never hurts to check with him though if one of you wanted something small in it still. There may be some leftover.


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> Marco had enough for what I was considering...I was between a Theia Midi and a Juliet Midi; I asked for his opinion and he thought Juliet Midi would work better so I just ordered a Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, yay! She will be a sister to the one I already have and love. I took inspiration from @mleleigh's and added a slip pocket to the non-zipper side.
> 
> It never hurts to check with him though if one of you wanted something small in it still. There may be some leftover.



I'm excited to see this bag! That deerskin is gorgeous and is going to look great on the Juliet Midi.


----------



## soramillay

coach943 said:


> Second bag is a color-blocked Miss M. It is black and red cherry Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware. I really like how it turned out. I especially like the touch of using the red for the loops on the strap. I wish I had ordered this style earlier as it is the kind of bag that I love.
> 
> View attachment 4413038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413037



Wonderful bags! The mahogany leather goes so well with silver hw and I love the sheen. And everyone knows how much I adore the Miss M style. The red loops are indeed a great touch. Marco considers it one of his signature designs so fingers crossed it will be available for 2.0 so we can all order more! 

Seriously, the Little Miss M is like the Lady Dior if it were a shoulder bag and had a better zipper opening that doesn’t scratch your hand. I love my LD but LMM is so much more carefree.


----------



## soramillay

christinemliu said:


> Marco had enough for what I was considering...I was between a Theia Midi and a Juliet Midi; I asked for his opinion and he thought Juliet Midi would work better so I just ordered a Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, yay! She will be a sister to the one I already have and love. I took inspiration from @mleleigh's and added a slip pocket to the non-zipper side.
> 
> It never hurts to check with him though if one of you wanted something small in it still. There may be some leftover.



Juliet Midi would be a great choice!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I received the second half of my shipment today.
> 
> First bag is Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. I prefer silver hardware, and I love that this bag looks great with silver hardware. The leather is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4413035
> View attachment 4413036





coach943 said:


> Second bag is a color-blocked Miss M. It is black and red cherry Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware. I really like how it turned out. I especially like the touch of using the red for the loops on the strap. I wish I had ordered this style earlier as it is the kind of bag that I love.
> 
> View attachment 4413038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4413037


Congrats on your two gorgeous bags! I truly think the Aprodite looks best in vacchetta. This is such a rich brown!
The Miss M is really special! I love how he actually made you two bags with the color blocking. You just have to turn it around to get a completely different look. [emoji7] 
Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## starsong

Need opinions from all the ladies here...

I'm experiencing some issues with my selene midi that I received last August, as shown in the pictures. I do not overload my bag and I carry it on my shoulder with both shoulder straps as intended. On average I use it perhaps 2 days a week. 

Would you say this is normal ?


----------



## bonniekir

LuvNLux said:


> Has anybody received a February order yet? I'm starting to get a little nervous!



Just read this [emoji1] No,  have orders placed feb, march and  april. But I won’t become nervous [emoji6]


----------



## thedseer

How long is it taking everyone's orders to arrive once shipped? Mine shipped a month ago and is not in the US yet. Not sure at what point I should worry.


----------



## LuvNLux

bonniekir said:


> Just read this [emoji1] No,  have orders placed feb, march and  april. But I won’t become nervous [emoji6]



Thanks to all who replied.  This is a first order for me, so I don't know how much time it typically takes between order & delivery.  Lately it seems to be about 3 months.  That's what I am hoping for anyway!  Then there is Customs & USPS delay times to deal with!  I placed a February order, I don't see those showing up on Purse Forum yet, right?


----------



## coach943

thedseer said:


> How long is it taking everyone's orders to arrive once shipped? Mine shipped a month ago and is not in the US yet. Not sure at what point I should worry.


I just received two shipments. One got here in four days, and the other took about 8 days. You might want to reach out to Marco and see if he can check on it for you. I had one in December that was stuck in customs for a few weeks, but it made it to the US relatively quickly.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Both of my USPS boxes made it to the US quickly. My issues were in the US. 

Theoretically my order is coming tomorrow. I feel so much better following it in my UPS app.


----------



## orchidmyst

According to Marco, the current waiting time is about 9 weeks. Then you probably will have 1-2 weeks for shipping and if your package gets stuck in customs that will take extra time.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Tomorrow I should have a Stella, a Tulipano, and an Angel. [emoji93][emoji92][emoji304]


----------



## Creativelyswank

My metallic cobalt Sabrina midi arrived today. I am thrilled beyond words! I’ll take some pictures and mod shots tomorrow. I’m going to an 80s themed party and it will be perfect!


----------



## christinemliu

starsong said:


> Need opinions from all the ladies here...
> 
> I'm experiencing some issues with my selene midi that I received last August, as shown in the pictures. I do not overload my bag and I carry it on my shoulder with both shoulder straps as intended. On average I use it perhaps 2 days a week.
> 
> Would you say this is normal ?


I had some similar cracking on my grey Aphrodite (the majority of my MM bags don't have any though); is yours grey? I wonder if that batch of edge paint had some issue. Marco says also the humidity in the environment can affect the edging as well. Anyway, I asked Marco if I could buy some edge paint from him and he is sending it with my order...

The leather underneath though is fine; it mainly affects the look of the bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

All these reveals inspired me to wear my beautiful Sabrina midi today! 

I was thinking, how crazy would it be if the Sabrina were colorblocked with four colors - a color on each outside panel, and a color on each inside panel?  I'm just crazy for crazy bags!

Hopefully though Marco finds a way to stay in business, and then I'll satisfy my insane colorblocking with a Miss M. I've also been thinking about a soft Grande Aura - something in nabuk, or a softer leather with no backing! I wonder if that would work?


----------



## thedseer

Thank you for your feedback on shipping. I reached out to Marco and he is going to look into it/open a claim. Apparently he's had a couple of other USPS shipments with issues recently.


----------



## msd_bags

Got this yesterday - Ananas Pebbled Midi Victoria.  My first choice was Yellow nappa, but Marco used my 2nd choice as there was not enough nappa/poor quality remaining leather.  Bag is sooo cute!!



Here are some modshots for reference.  There are only a few modshots here in tpf, so I hope these shots would help those thinking of the proportions.  I’m almost 5’4” with medium build.  I think the bag when cinched is tiny for me.  Too tweetums, lol!!  When un-cinched is just right, on the small tote side.  I had the handles lengthened, I asked Marco for the length of the regular Victoria strap and I thjnk it’s perfect!


----------



## msd_bags

It’s not as lemon-y as the first shot.  Let me try again with less light.
View attachment 4414524


----------



## msd_bags

I think the modshot photos capture the color most correctly.


----------



## christinemliu

msd_bags said:


> I think the modshot photos capture the color most correctly.


She's really an adorable bag!! The modshots are great. I think actually the style is well suited to pebbled leather, which worked out for your favor. And I love this shade of yellow!


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> She's really an adorable bag!! The modshots are great. I think actually the style is well suited to pebbled leather, which worked out for your favor. And I love this shade of yellow!


I agree that this is great in pebbled leather!!!  And lightweight too!  I have not had the chance to measure her weight though.


----------



## ZaiGk

Guys,
My shipment of bags is out for delivery today-about two hrs or so. God is great-it passed the sickening green customs channel (Indian) and now I can’t wait-I’ve called up the delivery guy like 7 times by now and he’s fed up-says he’ll deliver my package asap. Stay tuned for some reveals. And thanks DJFMN, you’ve been such a support [emoji173]️[emoji253]


----------



## ajamy

starsong said:


> Need opinions from all the ladies here...
> 
> I'm experiencing some issues with my selene midi that I received last August, as shown in the pictures. I do not overload my bag and I carry it on my shoulder with both shoulder straps as intended. On average I use it perhaps 2 days a week.
> 
> Would you say this is normal ?


In my experience it's unusual, the only MM bag I've had edge paint cracking on was a Divina Midi in vacchetta which I used every day as my work tote for about 9 months. 
What leather is your Selene?


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Got this yesterday - Ananas Pebbled Midi Victoria.  My first choice was Yellow nappa, but Marco used my 2nd choice as there was not enough nappa/poor quality remaining leather.  Bag is sooo cute!!
> View attachment 4414517
> 
> 
> Here are some modshots for reference.  There are only a few modshots here in tpf, so I hope these shots would help those thinking of the proportions.  I’m almost 5’4” with medium build.  I think the bag when cinched is tiny for me.  Too tweetums, lol!!  When un-cinched is just right, on the small tote side.  I had the handles lengthened, I asked Marco for the length of the regular Victoria strap and I thjnk it’s perfect!
> View attachment 4414519



Such a cheerful bag and it suits your frame. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

starsong said:


> Need opinions from all the ladies here...
> 
> I'm experiencing some issues with my selene midi that I received last August, as shown in the pictures. I do not overload my bag and I carry it on my shoulder with both shoulder straps as intended. On average I use it perhaps 2 days a week.
> 
> Would you say this is normal ?


Both of my Selene bags (plum pebbled and chocolate Verona) show this kind of wear. I think I have used them as much as you did (maybe a bit more) and I have used them as workhorses.
Admittedly, I ignore this kind of wear and tear.


----------



## leechiyong

Waiting in anticipation:


----------



## ZaiGk

Ok guys, here they come 
Now it’s late evening here but I didn’t want to really keep y’all waiting ‘till daylight’, I’ll post more pics tmrw-in ‘daylight’ and some mod shots on 7th May-my bday. Excuse me for the pics, but I’ll surely get better shots soon [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## ZaiGk

Some more


----------



## southernbelle43

ZaiGk said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414809
> View attachment 4414810


Both are really lovely.  Wear them and enjoy them !!!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ZaiGk said:


> Some more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414809
> View attachment 4414810


These are very pretty! Is that a port Muse, and purple Selene?


----------



## ZaiGk

Devyn Danielle said:


> These are very pretty! Is that a port Muse, and purple Selene?



It’s Dark blue Verona and light Fushia Lining, and Midi Muse in Bordeaux Nappa and light Fushia Lining, all gold hardware and I requested for ‘M’ studs on the messenger straps and gold embossed ‘Massaccesi ‘ on both bags [emoji3]


----------



## ZaiGk

southernbelle43 said:


> Both are really lovely.  Wear them and enjoy them !!!!!



Yes can’t wait till morn to bag-switch from my Longchamp to Massaccesi


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ZaiGk said:


> It’s Dark blue Verona and light Fushia Lining, and Midi Muse in Bordeaux Nappa and light Fushia Lining, all gold hardware and I requested for ‘M’ studs on the messenger straps and gold embossed ‘Massaccesi ‘ on both bags [emoji3]


I have a dark blue Verona Penny midi with light fuschia lining. I absolutely love that combo.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ZaiGk said:


> Ok guys, here they come
> Now it’s late evening here but I didn’t want to really keep y’all waiting ‘till daylight’, I’ll post more pics tmrw-in ‘daylight’ and some mod shots on 7th May-my bday. Excuse me for the pics, but I’ll surely get better shots soon [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414803
> View attachment 4414804
> View attachment 4414805
> View attachment 4414806
> View attachment 4414807


Lovely color combos!! I adore the studded straps!


ZaiGk said:


> Yes can’t wait till morn to bag-switch from my Longchamp to Massaccesi


There's nothing quite like saying, "Oh, this? This was custom made for me in Italy!"


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely color combos!! I adore the studded straps!
> 
> There's nothing quite like saying, "Oh, this? This was custom made for me in Italy!"


LOL, that is so true!


----------



## ZaiGk

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely color combos!! I adore the studded straps!
> 
> There's nothing quite like saying, "Oh, this? This was custom made for me in Italy!"



Oh yeah totally...I know I’m prolly one of the 3 in my country touting proudly my MM bag [emoji3][emoji7] and all customised just for me


----------



## ZaiGk

Devyn Danielle said:


> I have a dark blue Verona Penny midi with light fuschia lining. I absolutely love that combo.



Yes the combo is tooo damn beautiful [emoji2]


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Got this yesterday - Ananas Pebbled Midi Victoria.  My first choice was Yellow nappa, but Marco used my 2nd choice as there was not enough nappa/poor quality remaining leather.  Bag is sooo cute!!
> View attachment 4414517
> 
> 
> Here are some modshots for reference.  There are only a few modshots here in tpf, so I hope these shots would help those thinking of the proportions.  I’m almost 5’4” with medium build.  I think the bag when cinched is tiny for me.  Too tweetums, lol!!  When un-cinched is just right, on the small tote side.  I had the handles lengthened, I asked Marco for the length of the regular Victoria strap and I thjnk it’s perfect!
> View attachment 4414519


Oh I love this color. It is such a lovely shade. I also love the midi Victoria. So pleased Marco made a midi version of the Victoria. I always loved the style but it was just too big for me. Your bag is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

ZaiGk said:


> Ok guys, here they come
> Now it’s late evening here but I didn’t want to really keep y’all waiting ‘till daylight’, I’ll post more pics tmrw-in ‘daylight’ and some mod shots on 7th May-my bday. Excuse me for the pics, but I’ll surely get better shots soon [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414803
> View attachment 4414804
> View attachment 4414805
> View attachment 4414806
> View attachment 4414807


Yay you got your bags and they are gorgeous. Just love the leather and lining combo. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

I just got news from Marco his kickstarter will probably start this weekend!!!! 
Look out for the news on his FB and I think probably a newsletter.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> Yay you got your bags and they are gorgeous. Just love the leather and lining combo. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.



Thanks so much DJFMN [emoji173]️


----------



## eleanors36

coach943 said:


> I received the second half of my shipment today.
> 
> First bag is Aphrodite in Mahogany Vacchetta. I prefer silver hardware, and I love that this bag looks great with silver hardware. The leather is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4413035
> View attachment 4413036


I love all your bags and especially this mahogany vachetta!


----------



## eleanors36

thedseer said:


> Thank you for your feedback on shipping. I reached out to Marco and he is going to look into it/open a claim. Apparently he's had a couple of other USPS shipments with issues recently.


Yes.  USPS lost one shipment for me, so it's been a problem.  He definitely takes care of this.


----------



## christinemliu

ZaiGk said:


> Ok guys, here they come
> Now it’s late evening here but I didn’t want to really keep y’all waiting ‘till daylight’, I’ll post more pics tmrw-in ‘daylight’ and some mod shots on 7th May-my bday. Excuse me for the pics, but I’ll surely get better shots soon [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414803
> View attachment 4414804
> View attachment 4414805
> View attachment 4414806
> View attachment 4414807


Yay, looking forward to the mod shots, happy early bday! These bags I am sure are cause for celebration too haha. I like the tassel and so unique, I didnt even know he could do gold embossing!!! I love dark blue Verona and Selene Zip Midi has a wonderful look to her!


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> Yay, looking forward to the mod shots, happy early bday! These bags I am sure are cause for celebration too haha. I like the tassel and so unique, I didnt even know he could do gold embossing!!! I love dark blue Verona and Selene Zip Midi has a wonderful look to her!



Thanks so much [emoji173]️ I had requested Marco that if it’s psbl for him to send the bags before my bday, it’d be really kind of him and here they’re bang 10days before the bday, infact Marco had shipped them on 2nd April itself, my box reached India on 4th and since then till y’day it had been mulling around at the Delhi customs, I can’t even begin to narrate how relieved I am that it made it through the green channel coz apparently imported leather goods fall under the ‘restricted’ category in India (read Hinduism), imported bags and shoes are ‘luxurious’ items per Indian customs (like really!!) I didn’t know this ****ty fact till recently when A friend was about to order a pair of Ferragamo’s-thank goodness He didn’t, imagine the 53% duty on ‘luxurious’ items to be paid upon delivery! 
Anyway, rant over and back to my beauties [emoji7] ok so yes I did request Marco to gold emboss ‘Massaccesi ‘ coz I wanted more of gold on my bags, not to be mistaken as bling, just a slight ‘oomph’ factor, I love gold hardware and I was looking for ways to add more of it so I had Marco ‘stud up’ the messenger straps with square ‘M’ studs and he simply perfected that idea on the bags, we all know of his genius and now we know of his perfect idea-execution too [emoji3][emoji92]


----------



## BittyMonkey

eleanors36 said:


> Yes.  USPS lost one shipment for me, so it's been a problem.  He definitely takes care of this.


I think someone is stealing his stuff. He is so explicit on his customs documents I'm sure someone reads it and makes off with the boxes.


----------



## Kylacove

My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.


----------



## Kylacove

Lining


----------



## BittyMonkey

Beautiful Daphnes!!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. First time for this style. It will be great for a weekend bag to carry essentials and not too bulky. I unsnapped the sides to load it, but I think it won't be hard to pull out my items with the edges snapped down.  Will have to test drive this weekend.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Lining


Such a nice pair! Thoughtful combos and different contrasts so you have nice choices depending on your mood. Both the style and leather I have never tried, very jealous!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kylacove said:


> My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415270
> View attachment 4415277


Stunning!!! That taupe Venezia seems to have a bit of an ombre sort of effect to it? It makes it extra beautiful! My Venezia bag is so slouchy that I forgot how beautiful it is in a structured bag.

Seriously, all these reveals are making me reaaaally want to order another bag. I'm SO curious to see what his Kickstarter launch will be like!


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> I think someone is stealing his stuff. He is so explicit on his customs documents I'm sure someone reads it and makes off with the boxes.



I agree. It’s so explicit once my custom didn’t believe and I had to show them my receipt to make sure it match the value declared on that box.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415270
> View attachment 4415277



I think we like similar color and leather except that you’re more bold and brave than me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I have my eyes on that taupe Venezia since he had it as an aura on the blog, but never acted on it since I don’t think I’ll brave enough to use such textured leather IRL. [emoji28] Congrats on another lot of beautiful bags. [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415270
> View attachment 4415277


Beautiful


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> I think we like similar color and leather except that you’re more bold and brave than me. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I have my eyes on that taupe Venezia since he had it as an aura on the blog, but never acted on it since I don’t think I’ll brave enough to use such textured leather IRL. [emoji28] Congrats on another lot of beautiful bags. [emoji4]


I saw that Aura and thought it had the look of an exotic skin in a neutral color so had to jump on it. After seeing someone's reveal of a green Venezia
Midi Selene had to have that color too. It turns out to be my favorite shade of green. It's always a gamble to try a new style, but what if it turns out to be a favorite, you know? And it's boring to order the same style over and over.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My UPS shipment went off without a hitch -- well, the guy looked like he was planning on delivering it next door but since they have GPS on the truck I was on my porch waiting and said, "Uh, here."

I am in love with my Angel Orange Aquila Matte. I am somewhat disappointed in the Burgundy/Pewter Pompei Tulipano because I am pretty sure he made a mistake and made it with Eggplant Pompei instead of Burgundy. I held it up to my Eggplant Muse midi and it matched perfectly.  But since this was a remake order I feel bad asking about it/demanding a remake. And then the hairy calf Stella with black lining is fine, and I'm happy with it.

But I loooove my Angel.


----------



## ZaiGk

So guys here are the daylight shots [emoji7]
Dark Blue Verona Selene Zip Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware.
Bordeaux Nappa Muse Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware and the beautiful tassel in the same leather. 
I’ll post some mod shots when I’m ready to go out somewhere [emoji173]️


----------



## msd_bags

ZaiGk said:


> So guys here are the daylight shots [emoji7]
> Dark Blue Verona Selene Zip Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware.
> Bordeaux Nappa Muse Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware and the beautiful tassel in the same leather.
> I’ll post some mod shots when I’m ready to go out somewhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415557
> View attachment 4415558
> View attachment 4415559
> View attachment 4415560



Both are very pretty!!!


----------



## ajamy

ZaiGk said:


> It’s Dark blue Verona and light Fushia Lining, and Midi Muse in Bordeaux Nappa and light Fushia Lining, all gold hardware and I requested for ‘M’ studs on the messenger straps and gold embossed ‘Massaccesi ‘ on both bags [emoji3]


That gold embossing is such a clever idea and I love the little details that it’s also on the inside.


----------



## ZaiGk

ajamy said:


> That gold embossing is such a clever idea and I love the little details that it’s also on the inside.



Yes I love the way the gold emboss looks against the dark colours of the bags [emoji92]


----------



## ZaiGk

msd_bags said:


> Both are very pretty!!!



Thanks so much [emoji173]️[emoji253]


----------



## msd_bags

I think this shows the color better:


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone have any experience with aquila matte and its durability? Should I use waterproof spray on it? Seems like it could get dirty or stained.


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> I think someone is stealing his stuff. He is so explicit on his customs documents I'm sure someone reads it and makes off with the boxes.


Certainly possible.


----------



## eleanors36

BittyMonkey said:


> My UPS shipment went off without a hitch -- well, the guy looked like he was planning on delivering it next door but since they have GPS on the truck I was on my porch waiting and said, "Uh, here."
> 
> I am in love with my Angel Orange Aquila Matte. I am somewhat disappointed in the Burgundy/Pewter Pompei Tulipano because I am pretty sure he made a mistake and made it with Eggplant Pompei instead of Burgundy. I held it up to my Eggplant Muse midi and it matched perfectly.  But since this was a remake order I feel bad asking about it/demanding a remake. And then the hairy calf Stella with black lining is fine, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> But I loooove my Angel.
> View attachment 4415460
> View attachment 4415461
> View attachment 4415462
> View attachment 4415463


Love that Angel!


----------



## starsong

msd_bags said:


> I think this shows the color better:
> View attachment 4415678



I like this shot, I think these handles make your victoria midi look chic and effortless. Does an A4 folder fit in this bag?


----------



## starsong

christinemliu said:


> I had some similar cracking on my grey Aphrodite (the majority of my MM bags don't have any though); is yours grey? I wonder if that batch of edge paint had some issue. Marco says also the humidity in the environment can affect the edging as well. Anyway, I asked Marco if I could buy some edge paint from him and he is sending it with my order...
> 
> The leather underneath though is fine; it mainly affects the look of the bag.





ajamy said:


> In my experience it's unusual, the only MM bag I've had edge paint cracking on was a Divina Midi in vacchetta which I used every day as my work tote for about 9 months.
> What leather is your Selene?



Thank you both so much for your replies. I do love Massaccessi but for future orders I wanted to know if any one else had similar issues. I have around 10 bags from MM and have another 6 coming, and probably would add more with MM 2.0.

It's a midi selene in grey, pearl grey pebbled. And I do live in Singapore which is very humid. But I have not noticed any cracking on my LV or Dior bags which I have been using for much longer. 

The white thread coming off the handle concerns me as well, that actually happened a few months into using the bag. I have only had that happen with my fossil bags in the past, never with my premium designer bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> My UPS shipment went off without a hitch -- well, the guy looked like he was planning on delivering it next door but since they have GPS on the truck I was on my porch waiting and said, "Uh, here."
> 
> I am in love with my Angel Orange Aquila Matte. I am somewhat disappointed in the Burgundy/Pewter Pompei Tulipano because I am pretty sure he made a mistake and made it with Eggplant Pompei instead of Burgundy. I held it up to my Eggplant Muse midi and it matched perfectly.  But since this was a remake order I feel bad asking about it/demanding a remake. And then the hairy calf Stella with black lining is fine, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> But I loooove my Angel.
> View attachment 4415460
> View attachment 4415461
> View attachment 4415462
> View attachment 4415463



Your bags are very pretty, congratulations.
There has never been a burgundy pompei.
The shades similar to burgundy is only eggplant pompei, cherry red pompei or bordeaux glitter pompei.
Was your order originally bordeaux glitter pompei?
This has been discontinued already unfortunately and eggplant pompei is the shade most similar to it.


----------



## orchidmyst

starsong said:


> Thank you both so much for your replies. I do love Massaccessi but for future orders I wanted to know if any one else had similar issues. I have around 10 bags from MM and have another 6 coming, and probably would add more with MM 2.0.
> 
> It's a midi selene in grey, pearl grey pebbled. And I do live in Singapore which is very humid. But I have not noticed any cracking on my LV or Dior bags which I have been using for much longer.
> 
> The white thread coming off the handle concerns me as well, that actually happened a few months into using the bag. I have only had that happen with my fossil bags in the past, never with my premium designer bags.



I think you should just contact Marco directly and let him know.
There are a lot of factors to consider, like the temperature in your environment where it is very hot and humid but cold and dry indoors where there is air conditioning and how heavy your bag is when you use it,
I personally have not had the edge paint crack on my MM bags but on other brands' bags and I carry 3 water bottles and 2 ipads in my bags but I also don't have the big temperature difference due to the air conditioning at where I live.


----------



## southernbelle43

Everyone is posting their new MM bags and they are gorgeous.  Today I am carrying one of my first MM bags from a couple of years ago. Just as beautiful now as when it first arrived.  Brown merinos leather, light gold hardware, marine lining.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> Your bags are very pretty, congratulations.
> There has never been a burgundy pompei.
> The shades similar to burgundy is only eggplant pompei, cherry red pompei or bordeaux glitter pompei.
> Was your order originally bordeaux glitter pompei?
> This has been discontinued already unfortunately and eggplant pompei is the shade most similar to it.


The tag says burgundy/pewter pompei. Maybe I made a mistake in ordering and he interpreted it.


----------



## ZaiGk

msd_bags said:


> Both are very pretty!!!



Thanks [emoji173]️


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> The tag says burgundy/pewter pompei. Maybe I made a mistake in ordering and he interpreted it.



Just email Marco, it’s better than wondering what happened.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415270
> View attachment 4415277


Kylacove these Daphne's are beautiful. I love the Daphne style and the leathers and linings you selected are perfect. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

ZaiGk said:


> So guys here are the daylight shots [emoji7]
> Dark Blue Verona Selene Zip Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware.
> Bordeaux Nappa Muse Midi with light Fushia Lining and gold hardware and the beautiful tassel in the same leather.
> I’ll post some mod shots when I’m ready to go out somewhere [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415557
> View attachment 4415558
> View attachment 4415559
> View attachment 4415560


These turned out beautifully so pleased they got through customs and finally to you. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## TotinScience

msd_bags said:


> It’s not as lemon-y as the first shot.  Let me try again with less light.
> View attachment 4414524


I am massively in love with this bag. When MM 2.0 kicks in, I might just have to get myself one of these Little Victorias


----------



## msd_bags

starsong said:


> I like this shot, I think these handles make your victoria midi look chic and effortless. Does an A4 folder fit in this bag?



Thanks! I’m not sure an A4 will fit.  I can’t check now as I’m on travel but will report back when I get the chance.  [emoji3]

This is a smallish bag.  I’m thinking of getting the regular size later on (if given the chance) since I want the cinched look too but this midi is too small for that.


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> I am massively in love with this bag. When MM 2.0 kicks in, I might just have to get myself one of these Little Victorias



It’s really pretty!  Hope you get to have yours too!  It’s a bit small so I’m also thinking of getting the regular one for the cinched look.


----------



## anabg

Hi girls. I ordered my last bag in February when he was trying to get rid of leftover leather. Any one getting their bags from that batch, yet?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> It’s really pretty!  Hope you get to have yours too!  It’s a bit small so I’m also thinking of getting the regular one for the cinched look.


I think you’ll really like the larger one for cinching. I wear the original Victoria wings out and cinched about equally.  It’s like two bags in one. I love it. 

I’m 5’2”, and you’ve reaffirmed my belief  that the midi size is a little too small for me. It would work for me if it was the size of Selene midi.


----------



## msd_bags

anabg said:


> Hi girls. I ordered my last bag in February when he was trying to get rid of leftover leather. Any one getting their bags from that batch, yet?


I think Marco is still working on the January orders.  I have a pending order also from February.



Devyn Danielle said:


> I think you’ll really like the larger one for cinching. I wear the original Victoria wings out and cinched about equally.  It’s like two bags in one. I love it.
> 
> I’m 5’2”, and you’ve reaffirmed my belief  that the midi size is a little too small for me. It would work for me if it was the size of Selene midi.


I used to have a midi Selene.  If my recollection is correct I think this midi Victoria cinched is smaller.


----------



## LuvNLux

anabg said:


> Hi girls. I ordered my last bag in February when he was trying to get rid of leftover leather. Any one getting their bags from that batch, yet?



Nope!   I’ve been wondering the same thing!  All these latest posts of new bags seem to be from January orders.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

You guys have a lot of patience! I couldn't wait three plus months for a handbag. Too many issues of leather availability and, of course, other distractions.


----------



## southernbelle43

Vanilla Bean said:


> You guys have a lot of patience! I couldn't wait three plus months for a handbag. Too many issues of leather availability and, of course, other distractions.


A. MM  bag is worth waiting for.  I ordered in Jan. and don’t have mine yet.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Like I said, you have a lot of patience.

(Why does it take so long?)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

It’s only been like this  because of the transition of his company. Before his going out of business, back in business model it was usually 2-4 weeks, in my experience, to receive orders to the east coast.  After announcing he was closing, He was flooded with orders because many didn’t want to miss out on the last of MM. I’m sure he’s probably working with a smaller staff during this transition. If he’s successful with bringing the company back completely, it’s possible he’ll still have a smaller staff and longer wait times.  @Vanilla Bean


----------



## Vanilla Bean

It definitely doesn't take that long to make a bag. The financial issues are worrisome.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I saw that Aura and thought it had the look of an exotic skin in a neutral color so had to jump on it. After seeing someone's reveal of a green Venezia
> Midi Selene had to have that color too. It turns out to be my favorite shade of green. It's always a gamble to try a new style, but what if it turns out to be a favorite, you know? And it's boring to order the same style over and over.



Totally understand about that gamble. [emoji4] And the feeling of “again?”, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

You have no idea how many orders he has and how long it takes to make a bag to make such a statement. Most things of quality are worth waiting for. I know that can be hard to understand in our instant gratification world. Do you go to the Hermes forum and state their special orders shouldn't take a year or more?


Vanilla Bean said:


> It definitely doesn't take that long to make a bag. The financial issues are worrisome.


----------



## southernbelle43

I agree.  The usual wait time was only a few weeks before he received what must have been 100 orders.  And they kept coming in from September through today.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Vanilla Bean said:


> It definitely doesn't take that long to make a bag. The financial issues are worrisome.


I’m not worried. He announced back in September he was going out of business, and based on my experience and that of others, he has never taken payment, and not shipped the order.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Glad you're not worried. Enjoy!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m not worried. He announced back in September he was going out of business, and based on my experience and that of others, he has never taken payment, and not shipped the order.


We have all grown to know (and love) Marco over several years and that is why we trust him 100%.  He has never let us down in any way, artistically or financially.  I can understand why a new person would not understand.
Actually I think some of you have dealt with him for many more years than that when he was with another design house.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> These turned out beautifully so pleased they got through customs and finally to you. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.



Thanks DJFMN, I’m carrying the blue Verona presently [emoji253][emoji173]️


----------



## christinemliu

As someone who has sewn fabric bags, I know a little bit that the process of making a bag is not easy...there are many steps, and the amount of customization Marco allows adds more work and time. Plus, you can't undo a mistake on leather like you can for the most part on fabric. This is one of a myriad of reasons why more than half of my bags are MM; I totally appreciate the tremendous work involved. I remembered that some of the posts on the blog chronicled part of his process; this one talks about the amount of time taken just on the leather edges: http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2015/09/themassaccesi-workshop-chronicles.html?m=1

Also, Marco has never given us cause to worry, but we pay via PayPal and PayPal gives up to 180 days of buyer coverage...

I liked the Hermès comparison... I also thought of how Coach offers a custom order on their Rogue style, just one style, and that takes 3 months...these are both huge companies, not a very small one.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Plus I happen to know that in addition to everyone flooding him with last minute orders, he was also working on a Kickstarter campaign, which apparently is now in the process of being approved by Kickstarter.  I helped with feedback on at least one version and it was very labor intensive. AND then add remaking lost USPS orders - there were two bags in my order that were lost and he remade it in two weeks.

Fast fashion has ruined the world.


----------



## soramillay

Aegean blue penny came with me on our beachy staycation and has been really useful! Her pockets were great for holding hotel card keys and various passes. 

Also in this picture is my L.A.M.B tote which is gigantic and can carry a truckload of things for the beach.


----------



## BittyMonkey

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4416722
> 
> 
> Aegean blue penny came with me on our beachy staycation and has been really useful! Her pockets were great for holding hotel card keys and various passes.


That is such a beautiful blue.


----------



## soramillay

BittyMonkey said:


> Plus I happen to know that in addition to everyone flooding him with last minute orders, he was also working on a Kickstarter campaign, which apparently is now in the process of being approved by Kickstarter.  I helped with feedback on at least one version and it was very labor intensive. AND then add remaking lost USPS orders - there were two bags in my order that were lost and he remade it in two weeks.
> 
> Fast fashion has ruined the world.



I haven’t asked but i’m pretty sure that as part of winding up operations, he had to let go of most of his workshop staff and is working with a skeleton crew. There’s no factory in China churning out bags for him.


----------



## BittyMonkey

soramillay said:


> I haven’t asked but i’m pretty sure that as part of winding up operations, he had to let go of most of his workshop staff and is working with a skeleton crew. There’s no factory in China churning out bags for him.


I am actually quite worried about his health, I don't think he is sleeping much. He was returning emails on Easter. He did make a comment in an email that he was working 'all the time'.


----------



## soramillay

starsong said:


> Thank you both so much for your replies. I do love Massaccessi but for future orders I wanted to know if any one else had similar issues. I have around 10 bags from MM and have another 6 coming, and probably would add more with MM 2.0.
> 
> It's a midi selene in grey, pearl grey pebbled. And I do live in Singapore which is very humid. But I have not noticed any cracking on my LV or Dior bags which I have been using for much longer.
> 
> The white thread coming off the handle concerns me as well, that actually happened a few months into using the bag. I have only had that happen with my fossil bags in the past, never with my premium designer bags.



Starsong, I sympathize with your issue with the edgepaint. I haven’t had this particular problem before but you may know about my problems with handles, notably when my Arianna handles broke and most recently when my Miss M strap started to come unstitched. Fortunately mine were easily resolved at minimal cost by my local cobbler. Edge paint is not so easy because MM uses specially matched paint. That’s why a lot of brands use black edge paint for all their bags. Marco will always willingly send us the edgepaint—but if he closes, we cannot get it anymore.

It does sting when these things happen because I have cheaper bags that hold up better to heavy use. I do ask myself why my Aldo bag holds up better. However, these established brands have the means to carry out design testing before going into production and MM doesn’t. I’ve come to accept that ordering does come with risks and I have to balance them with the joy I get from a perfectly customized bag to my liking.


----------



## Creativelyswank

A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.


----------



## Creativelyswank

Kylacove said:


> Lining



Beautiful! I love these in the leathers you chose and the linings are perfect.


----------



## Creativelyswank

BittyMonkey said:


> My UPS shipment went off without a hitch -- well, the guy looked like he was planning on delivering it next door but since they have GPS on the truck I was on my porch waiting and said, "Uh, here."
> 
> I am in love with my Angel Orange Aquila Matte. I am somewhat disappointed in the Burgundy/Pewter Pompei Tulipano because I am pretty sure he made a mistake and made it with Eggplant Pompei instead of Burgundy. I held it up to my Eggplant Muse midi and it matched perfectly.  But since this was a remake order I feel bad asking about it/demanding a remake. And then the hairy calf Stella with black lining is fine, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> But I loooove my Angel.


If you ever want to rehome the Stella [emoji7]
They are all so very lovely. The lining is great with the orange, I’m a big fan of bold contrasts.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> We have all grown to know (and love) Marco over several years and that is why we trust him 100%.  He has never let us down in any way, artistically or financially.  I can understand why a new person would not understand.
> Actually I think some of you have dealt with him for many more years than that when he was with another design house.


I have been buying bags from him since 2006/2007 when he was making bags for another design house. I have never experienced anything relative to any issue financial or related to a bag I have purchased. His customer service is outstanding and I have never been concerned about a financial problem with him. He announced his closure last September and was inundated with orders that he is working on producing. This overwhelmed his production people and they have all been working 7 days a week for months trying to get the bags to everyone. He is an amazing leather craftsman and his bags have always been beautifully made. If there is ever an issue I contact him immediately and he fixes it. He told me he never wants an unhappy customer. After 12 or so years of buying bags from him I can attest to that.
By the way I will be in Italy in 2 weeks time going to Tuscany and Abruzzo and will be in Ascoli Piceno for 2 days. Marco will be showing me around his workshop and town and my husband and I are having dinner with him. He graciously is giving up a little of his precious time to show us around. Maybe I will get to see some of the bags being made that you ladies are waiting for!!!


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I haven’t asked but i’m pretty sure that as part of winding up operations, he had to let go of most of his workshop staff and is working with a skeleton crew. There’s no factory in China churning out bags for him.


Actually he still has the crew he had before he announced his closing. The issue is we have all ordered a lot more bags over these past 6 months. He production levels are much higher with the same amount of staff. That is why the lead time is longer.


----------



## djfmn

Creativelyswank said:


> A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416841
> View attachment 4416842
> View attachment 4416844
> View attachment 4416845


Wow wow and wow. The bag is stunning that leather is amazing I love this bag. You look terrific. I am never doing another modshot you have raised the standards of a modshot and there is no way I can keep up. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm so jealous, djfmn as I would love to peek into his workshop and feel and smell the leathers. I keep telling Marco to take care of himself as he has told me too his days never seem to end. The


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have been buying bags from him since 2006/2007 when he was making bags for another design house. I have never experienced anything relative to any issue financial or related to a bag I have purchased. His customer service is outstanding and I have never been concerned about a financial problem with him. He announced his closure last September and was inundated with orders that he is working on producing. This overwhelmed his production people and they have all been working 7 days a week for months trying to get the bags to everyone. He is an amazing leather craftsman and his bags have always been beautifully made. If there is ever an issue I contact him immediately and he fixes it. He told me he never wants an unhappy customer. After 12 or so years of buying bags from him I can attest to that.
> By the way I will be in Italy in 2 weeks time going to Tuscany and Abruzzo and will be in Ascoli Piceno for 2 days. Marco will be showing me around his workshop and town and my husband and I are having dinner with him. He graciously is giving up a little of his precious time to show us around. Maybe I will get to see some of the bags being made that you ladies are waiting for!!!


Oh my gosh. I am so jealous.  Please take lots and lots of pictures to share with us.  I have bought a few bags from other companies recently because I have almost  every style MM has, lol.  But my heart belongs to Marco and I am so eager for him to start designing again.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. I am so jealous.  Please take lots and lots of pictures to share with us.  I have bought a few bags from other companies recently because I have almost  every style MM has, lol.  But my heart belongs to Marco and I am so eager for him to start designing again.


I will take lots and lots of photos. I will share them with all of you when I get back. I am super excited to see his workshop and also finally meet him. I am also eager to see what Massaccesi 2.0 brings. The only way we will see Massaccesi 2.0 is if we support him and get the word out to everyone we know. As soon as his kickstarter is announced I will be spreading the word to everyone I know. From the little I know I think the designs will be wonderful and with a successful kickstarter he will be able to provide a richer experience and give some of the things we have been asking for like a better website etc.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I'm so jealous, djfmn as I would love to peek into his workshop and feel and smell the leathers. I keep telling Marco to take care of himself as he has told me too his days never seem to end. The


I promise to share my experience and wonderful visit to his workshop with all of you. I will take lots of photos and as I said I might even get to see one of your bags being made.


----------



## eleanors36

I received my last order and will post photos tomorrow!


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> I have been buying bags from him since 2006/2007 when he was making bags for another design house. I have never experienced anything relative to any issue financial or related to a bag I have purchased. His customer service is outstanding and I have never been concerned about a financial problem with him. He announced his closure last September and was inundated with orders that he is working on producing. This overwhelmed his production people and they have all been working 7 days a week for months trying to get the bags to everyone. He is an amazing leather craftsman and his bags have always been beautifully made. If there is ever an issue I contact him immediately and he fixes it. He told me he never wants an unhappy customer. After 12 or so years of buying bags from him I can attest to that.
> By the way I will be in Italy in 2 weeks time going to Tuscany and Abruzzo and will be in Ascoli Piceno for 2 days. Marco will be showing me around his workshop and town and my husband and I are having dinner with him. He graciously is giving up a little of his precious time to show us around. Maybe I will get to see some of the bags being made that you ladies are waiting for!!!


Jealous!   Hope you post photos when you return!  I just love Italy.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Creativelyswank said:


> If you ever want to rehome the Stella [emoji7]
> They are all so very lovely. The lining is great with the orange, I’m a big fan of bold contrasts.


lol, I love my Stella, but I'll keep you on the list.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I promise to share my experience and wonderful visit to his workshop with all of you. I will take lots of photos and as I said I might even get to see one of your bags being made.


Have a good time. I would like to meet him one of these days.


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> It’s not as lemon-y as the first shot.  Let me try again with less light.
> View attachment 4414524


This is just beautiful. I have a midi Theia on order in this color, really loving how it looks in the Victoria


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Ok guys, here they come
> Now it’s late evening here but I didn’t want to really keep y’all waiting ‘till daylight’, I’ll post more pics tmrw-in ‘daylight’ and some mod shots on 7th May-my bday. Excuse me for the pics, but I’ll surely get better shots soon [emoji173]️[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414803
> View attachment 4414804
> View attachment 4414805
> View attachment 4414806
> View attachment 4414807


Both are just gorgeous. The colors are beautiful, and i love the bling you added to the bags!


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Lovely color combos!! I adore the studded straps!
> 
> There's nothing quite like saying, "Oh, this? This was custom made for me in Italy!"


Ok, i am stealing that line...lol


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I just got news from Marco his kickstarter will probably start this weekend!!!!
> Look out for the news on his FB and I think probably a newsletter.


Do we go to his old website to sign up for his newsletter, or are we automatically enrolled once we’ve placed an order?


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> My package arrived today. Green Venezia Daphne, sage lining, silver hardware. Taupe Venezia, light fuchsia lining, gold hardware. Rear slip pockets on both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415270
> View attachment 4415277


These colors and leathers are amazing in Daphne. That green is just to die for!


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> My UPS shipment went off without a hitch -- well, the guy looked like he was planning on delivering it next door but since they have GPS on the truck I was on my porch waiting and said, "Uh, here."
> 
> I am in love with my Angel Orange Aquila Matte. I am somewhat disappointed in the Burgundy/Pewter Pompei Tulipano because I am pretty sure he made a mistake and made it with Eggplant Pompei instead of Burgundy. I held it up to my Eggplant Muse midi and it matched perfectly.  But since this was a remake order I feel bad asking about it/demanding a remake. And then the hairy calf Stella with black lining is fine, and I'm happy with it.
> 
> But I loooove my Angel.
> View attachment 4415460
> View attachment 4415461
> View attachment 4415462
> View attachment 4415463


Beautiful bags!


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> Wow wow and wow. The bag is stunning that leather is amazing I love this bag. You look terrific. I am never doing another modshot you have raised the standards of a modshot and there is no way I can keep up. Amazing!!!!



Aww, thank you so much for your very kind words.


----------



## Creativelyswank

djfmn said:


> I promise to share my experience and wonderful visit to his workshop with all of you. I will take lots of photos and as I said I might even get to see one of your bags being made.



Not jealous at all. Lol. 
Can’t wait to hear about your adventure.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> You have no idea how many orders he has and how long it takes to make a bag to make such a statement. Most things of quality are worth waiting for. I know that can be hard to understand in our instant gratification world. Do you go to the Hermes forum and state their special orders shouldn't take a year or more?



Having discovered MM several months after he announced his closing, i am just so happy he kindly kept extending his deadlines, allowing us to continue ordering well into April.  And his bags are most definitely worth waiting for, as everything else in this life that has true meaning and value.

 Technology is a double edged sword, and has unfortunately created an immediate gratification culture. A good home cooked meal may take many hours to prepare, but beats a microwaved meal every time. Marco is cooking our bags from scratch, if you will. With love and detail. Bags you click to cart and then arrive within days are microwaved or pressure cooked in large factories and churned out with little regard to quality.  This unfortunately includes premier brands now too.  Fast, disposable fashion is easy to find. Quality like MM is not. So i don’t mind the wait.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> This is just beautiful. I have a midi Theia on order in this color, really loving how it looks in the Victoria


The Theia is one of the most underrated MM bags.  I LOVE MINE and one in that color.......wow!!


----------



## jbags07

Creativelyswank said:


> A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416841
> View attachment 4416842
> View attachment 4416844
> View attachment 4416845


Beyond stunning. I ordered this leather/color in a Flora and now i am so wishing i had taken the risk with a larger bag. Its absolutely stunning in the midi Sabrina, and the dark hardware is perfect!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> The Theia is one of the most underrated MM bags.  I LOVE MINE and one in that color.......wow!!


Inam so wishing i had ordered another Theia! I went. Crazy with Floras, midi Sabrinas, and also a few midi Juliets lol. I hope at some point the Theia will be available in his new line. I see yours in your avatar! Beautiful


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Beyond stunning. I ordered this leather/color in a Flora and now i am so wishing i had taken the risk with a larger bag. Its absolutely stunning in the midi Sabrina, and the dark hardware is perfect!


You can check with Marco and see if the leather has been cut yet.
If it is not too late to change the style, you can go with a Zhoe or another style.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> You can check with Marco and see if the leather has been cut yet.
> If it is not too late to change the style, you can go with a Zhoe or another style.


Good idea, i just hate to change things up on him. And i am getting a midi Sabrina in sapphire merinos, and one in dark blue metallic calf, so a small blue bag will be nice to have ...a midi zhoe however is a thought! But i am bag broke   Those metallics and furs a couple weeks ago spoke to me too


----------



## BittyMonkey

Can someone let me know when the Kickstarter is up? I don't do Facebook.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Inam so wishing i had ordered another Theia! I went. Crazy with Floras, midi Sabrinas, and also a few midi Juliets lol. I hope at some point the Theia will be available in his new line. I see yours in your avatar! Beautiful


Marco told me that all of his styles would ALWAYS be available.  If he is successful with his Kickstarter campaign and goes forward, I think you can order any of his previous styles.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Do we go to his old website to sign up for his newsletter, or are we automatically enrolled once we’ve placed an order?


I will ask him as I am not sure but I would think all his customers are on his list.


----------



## anabg

I am not worried. He's never given anyone cause. He's technically still out of business and probably running on limited resources (less workers?). It was not like this when he was in business.


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I have been buying bags from him since 2006/2007 when he was making bags for another design house. I have never experienced anything relative to any issue financial or related to a bag I have purchased. His customer service is outstanding and I have never been concerned about a financial problem with him. He announced his closure last September and was inundated with orders that he is working on producing. This overwhelmed his production people and they have all been working 7 days a week for months trying to get the bags to everyone. He is an amazing leather craftsman and his bags have always been beautifully made. If there is ever an issue I contact him immediately and he fixes it. He told me he never wants an unhappy customer. After 12 or so years of buying bags from him I can attest to that.
> By the way I will be in Italy in 2 weeks time going to Tuscany and Abruzzo and will be in Ascoli Piceno for 2 days. Marco will be showing me around his workshop and town and my husband and I are having dinner with him. He graciously is giving up a little of his precious time to show us around. Maybe I will get to see some of the bags being made that you ladies are waiting for!!!



Take photo! And update us on your trip! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## jaspearl

I bought the Leather Master Leather Protection Cream, so i used it on my lighter bags, the Iris and Lavender and Cameo Rose Merinos bags. 
So I got a little carried away and used it on my Python Lux bag and I was surprised to see that my cloth seemed to take up some of the colour, turned a bit greyish. The bag itself looks the same. 

Just wondering whether anyone had the same experience?


----------



## Taimi

I’ve been so lazy to post pics, but here is my latest arrival, a midi Juliet in iris athene leather with cappuccino lining. [emoji4]


----------



## Jktgal

I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.

When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.

Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.

The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> Both are just gorgeous. The colors are beautiful, and i love the bling you added to the bags!



Thanks soo much, I’m currently using my Selene zip midi and I’m totally in love with it [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


I love that lining!


----------



## christinemliu

Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


Midi Minerva is adorable!! Everyone is so creative, I didn't even know you could supply your own lining!!! And do cool you created an account on tPF for Massaccesi...I think I have more posts on this thread than any other on tPF...


----------



## Jktgal

@Ludmilla @christinemliu 
I love handwoven textiles and collect them a bit, and have ordered custom bags with lining of my own choosing before. By far, MM is the best experience. I asked Marco and he was enthusiastic, so I ordered a bag in the color of my favorite fruit, sent him my cloth, and voila! I love the result, and I still smile whenever I look inside the bag.

I don''t facebook so I also thought I better create an account so I could ask questions etc...


----------



## southernbelle43

Jktgal said:


> @Ludmilla @christinemliu
> I love handwoven textiles and collect them a bit, and have ordered custom bags with lining of my own choosing before. By far, MM is the best experience. I asked Marco and he was enthusiastic, so I ordered a bag in the color of my favorite fruit, sent him my cloth, and voila! I love the result, and I still smile whenever I look inside the bag.
> 
> I don''t facebook so I also thought I better create an account so I could ask questions etc...


Very creative. And MM is always so accommodating!


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I bought the Leather Master Leather Protection Cream, so i used it on my lighter bags, the Iris and Lavender and Cameo Rose Merinos bags.
> So I got a little carried away and used it on my Python Lux bag and I was surprised to see that my cloth seemed to take up some of the colour, turned a bit greyish. The bag itself looks the same.
> 
> Just wondering whether anyone had the same experience?


I've had this experience with a red Longchamp Cuir and Collonil Leather Gel.  Though there was color transfer on the cloth I used, the bag was still very red after.  No issues really.



Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


Congratulations on a very pretty bag!  Wow, your own lining!  I also recently posted my Ananas bag, so I know how hard it is to show real color.  I also agree on the extended flap.


----------



## jbags07

Taimi said:


> I’ve been so lazy to post pics, but here is my latest arrival, a midi Juliet in iris athene leather with cappuccino lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417427
> View attachment 4417428


That color is absolutely stunning! I love the Juliet so much. Looks fabulous in this color!  May i ask, do you remember what adding a tassel costs? I have several Juliets on order and wow, loving the look with that tassel


----------



## vink

Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


Wow! Such a nice spin to add your fabric into your bag. And a lovely story, too. I'm happy to hear you like your bag and that Marco can deliver a result that exceeds your expectation. [emoji4] Glad to see this beautiful leather, too. [emoji1303][emoji1303]


----------



## jbags07

Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


Gorgeous!  And adding your own lining is a very cool idea, i love how everything turned out.   And welcome to tpf!


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Thanks soo much, I’m currently using my Selene zip midi and I’m totally in love with it [emoji173]️


I used to be a very neutral bag gal, but after seeing how fabulous MM bags look in these great colors, i now prefer them. The one in your Avatar especially, what a beauty!  The Selene zip is stunning too....i have not trued this style but its on my list.


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> I used to be a very neutral bag gal, but after seeing how fabulous MM bags look in these great colors, i now prefer them. The one in your Avatar especially, what a beauty!  The Selene zip is stunning too....i have not trued this style but its on my list.



Yes they both look soo luxurious, I’m carrying my Selene zip midi and for sure it looks one hellava expensive luxurious bag, even though I’m mostly a tee & tracks girl, the bag made some serious heads turn and I feel more ‘attuned’ to the bag is coz ‘it was custom-made just for me by the designer himself at his atelier In Italy’. The Verona feels soo luxe and I love the softness and regality it lends to the bag-I love soft smooshy bags, I wish I ordered a matching tassel for my Selene zip. I’m enjoying every moment carrying it, and now can’t wait for my money tree to sprout up so I can order a Midi Juliet and Calista [emoji253][emoji92]


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Yes they both look soo luxurious, I’m carrying my Selene zip midi and for sure it looks one hellava expensive luxurious bag, even though I’m mostly a tee & tracks girl, the bag made some serious heads turn and I feel more ‘attuned’ to the bag is coz ‘it was custom-made just for me by the designer himself at his atelier In Italy’. The Verona feels soo luxe and I love the softness and regality it lends to the bag-I love soft smooshy bags, I wish I ordered a matching tassel for my Selene zip. I’m enjoying every moment carrying it, and now can’t wait for my money tree to sprout up so I can order a Midi Juliet and Calista [emoji253][emoji92]


Yes they look very luxe , you can see the craftsmanship and quality of the leathers! I have not ordered anything in Verona. You are making me want to now   I have a couple Calistas and midi Juliets on order...such great styles, i cannot wait to get them...hope your money tree sprouts soon so you can order some too! So many styles, so many leathers, yet to try....so hoping and praying MM 2.0 is a success    You mentioned ordering a tassel, do you remember what the cost is? Thinking about a few for my Juliets...


----------



## jaspearl

msd_bags said:


> I've had this experience with a red Longchamp Cuir and Collonil Leather Gel.  Though there was color transfer on the cloth I used, the bag was still very red after.  No issues really.
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a very pretty bag!  Wow, your own lining!  I also recently posted my Ananas bag, so I know how hard it is to show real color.  I also agree on the extended flap.


Thanks for the reassurance!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> That color is absolutely stunning! I love the Juliet so much. Looks fabulous in this color!  May i ask, do you remember what adding a tassel costs? I have several Juliets on order and wow, loving the look with that tassel


Lovely.  This makes me excited to get mine which is not in such a vbrant color, but will still be great.


----------



## Jktgal

@msd_bags 
Yes, I saw your midi Victoria - VERY cute!

@vink 
It was a bit surreal to be emailing someone in Italy who is making a custom bag for me. 

@jbags07 
Thanks, I enoy the thread very much.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Yes they look very luxe , you can see the craftsmanship and quality of the leathers! I have not ordered anything in Verona. You are making me want to now   I have a couple Calistas and midi Juliets on order...such great styles, i cannot wait to get them...hope your money tree sprouts soon so you can order some too! So many styles, so many leathers, yet to try....so hoping and praying MM 2.0 is a success    You mentioned ordering a tassel, do you remember what the cost is? Thinking about a few for my Juliets...


People get tired of me talking about Verona "oh there she goes again, lol."  I absolutely love that leather and could not tell you why it takes precedence over all of my other MM leathers.  It just doe.s.  Either you understand or you don't. I did find this


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> Yes they look very luxe , you can see the craftsmanship and quality of the leathers! I have not ordered anything in Verona. You are making me want to now   I have a couple Calistas and midi Juliets on order...such great styles, i cannot wait to get them...hope your money tree sprouts soon so you can order some too! So many styles, so many leathers, yet to try....so hoping and praying MM 2.0 is a success    You mentioned ordering a tassel, do you remember what the cost is? Thinking about a few for my Juliets...



Marco was right about the Verona-that it’s a tough leather perfect for everyday use, soft and ofcourse depending on the style-smooshy! And trust me, it’ll take some very pointy nails to even scratch the bag. You’ll love Verona and I feel overtime it’ll become softer upon regular use. Hope you find some styles suited for a Verona-you can’t go wrong with this one [emoji4]
As for the tassel, I just checked my paypal invoice, it says €22 and the MM chain pendant €25
You may still want to check with Marco. Hope this helps [emoji253][emoji92]


----------



## ZaiGk

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4417677
> 
> People get tired of me talking about Verona "oh there she goes again, lol."  I absolutely love that leather and could not tell you why it takes precedence over all of my other MM leathers.  It just doe.s.  Either you understand or you don't. I did find this
> 
> View attachment 4417677



Couldn’t agree more about the Verona [emoji7]


----------



## ZaiGk

jbags07 said:


> Yes they look very luxe , you can see the craftsmanship and quality of the leathers! I have not ordered anything in Verona. You are making me want to now   I have a couple Calistas and midi Juliets on order...such great styles, i cannot wait to get them...hope your money tree sprouts soon so you can order some too! So many styles, so many leathers, yet to try....so hoping and praying MM 2.0 is a success    You mentioned ordering a tassel, do you remember what the cost is? Thinking about a few for my Juliets...



Btw, those tassels will just look fabulous on the Midi Juliets...I’m gonna very surely add one to my Juliet too and my Calista or Diva (I’m confused bw the 2) they look soo pretty dangling on the bag-it’s the perfect oomph factor to MM bags [emoji173]️


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I will ask him as I am not sure but I would think all his customers are on his list.


I asked and he said you have to sign up for the newsletter on his website on the home page at the end is exactly what Marco said.


----------



## djfmn

Taimi said:


> I’ve been so lazy to post pics, but here is my latest arrival, a midi Juliet in iris athene leather with cappuccino lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417427
> View attachment 4417428


I love this bag such a pretty color and of course I happen to also be partial towards the midi Juliet style. Gorgeous.


----------



## orchidmyst

Taimi said:


> I’ve been so lazy to post pics, but here is my latest arrival, a midi Juliet in iris athene leather with cappuccino lining. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417427
> View attachment 4417428


Thank you for posting the pictures.
Your bags are always so beautiful and midi juliet really is a great choice for this leather.
Iris Athene looks more bright and pink than I thought though.
I ordered a Grande Mia in Iris Athene too and now I think I will change to a different style after seeing your bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4417677
> 
> People get tired of me talking about Verona "oh there she goes again, lol."  I absolutely love that leather and could not tell you why it takes precedence over all of my other MM leathers.  It just doe.s.  Either you understand or you don't. I did find this
> 
> View attachment 4417677


Thank you for posting the info on Verona leather.
I never got the impression that you talked about Verona too much, so please don't think that.
The most special thing about Verona is that the pebbled grain is all natural and not pressed to look like that (like pebbled leather).
I never knew Verona leather even existed until ordering from Marco.
Marco offers so many different types of leathers, we all have our favorites.
Marco's leathers are all such high quality, we can't stop talking about it.
Really, if no one talked about the different leathers, we wouldn't know what to order and would probably mostly choose nappa and pebbled leather because we are more familiar with them and they are more commonly seen in the market.


----------



## lulu212121

Jktgal said:


> I've been a lurker in TPF since at least 2007, but never bothered to create an account. I mostly buy 2nd hand, especially items from premier designers, and TPF has been a great resource to me, as I research bags I am interested in buying. I also live vicariously through your reveals.
> 
> When I made the plunge to order something from Marco, I created this account to contribute. This MM forum has been helpful and I want to support Marco.
> 
> Voila, Minerva midi in pebbled ananas! Modifications were removal of central compartment, addition of a top zip, and my own fabric as lining. The process exceeded all my expectations, and I hope I will be making other orders.
> 
> The 2nd pic gives the most accurate color - a juicy, ripe pineapple color. One suggestion is if you tend to stuff the pockets of your bag, an extended/lengthened flap might work better to cover both pockets fully.
> 
> View attachment 4417431
> View attachment 4417432
> View attachment 4417433
> View attachment 4417434
> View attachment 4417435


Very nice! What a wonderful way to personalize your bag with your own lining! Marco is so accommodating!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you for posting the info on Verona leather.
> I never got the impression that you talked about Verona too much, so please don't think that.
> The most special thing about Verona is that the pebbled grain is all natural and not pressed to look like that (like pebbled leather).
> I never knew Verona leather even existed until ordering from Marco.
> Marco offers so many different types of leathers, we all have our favorites.
> Marco's leathers are all such high quality, we can't stop talking about it.
> Really, if no one talked about the different leathers, we wouldn't know what to order and would probably mostly choose nappa and pebbled leather because we are more familiar with them and they are more commonly seen in the market.


I agree with you.  When I first embarked on my bag journey a couple of years ago, I wanted only smooth leather. That is all I had  been exposed to, so that is what I liked.  Now I have all sorts of textures and love every one of them.  In fact, I have not bought a smooth leather in a long while.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4417677
> 
> People get tired of me talking about Verona "oh there she goes again, lol."  I absolutely love that leather and could not tell you why it takes precedence over all of my other MM leathers.  It just doe.s.  Either you understand or you don't. I did find this
> 
> View attachment 4417677


Thank u for this info! I am disappointed i have not tried this leather. But i did not find MM until mid December. So my choices have largely been based on color, whatever was available drove my leather choices, especially in the beginning. Never having custom ordered, i always bought bags based on style and color without an understanding of leather. But i have learned so much from this process these past few months, and have a much better understanding.....Hopefully the Verona will be a leather choice in his kickstarter. I need some MM verona in my life


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Marco was right about the Verona-that it’s a tough leather perfect for everyday use, soft and ofcourse depending on the style-smooshy! And trust me, it’ll take some very pointy nails to even scratch the bag. You’ll love Verona and I feel overtime it’ll become softer upon regular use. Hope you find some styles suited for a Verona-you can’t go wrong with this one [emoji4]
> As for the tassel, I just checked my paypal invoice, it says €22 and the MM chain pendant €25
> You may still want to check with Marco. Hope this helps [emoji253][emoji92]


Thank u! I will email Marco in a day or so, would love to add a couple of tassels. And the next bag i order will hopefully be in verona!  Love how practical as well as beautiful it is....


----------



## jbags07

ZaiGk said:


> Btw, those tassels will just look fabulous on the Midi Juliets...I’m gonna very surely add one to my Juliet too and my Calista or Diva (I’m confused bw the 2) they look soo pretty dangling on the bag-it’s the perfect oomph factor to MM bags [emoji173]️


Exactly! I couldn’t agree more


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank u for this info! I am disappointed i have not tried this leather. But i did not find MM until mid December. So my choices have largely been based on color, whatever was available drove my leather choices, especially in the beginning. Never having custom ordered, i always bought bags based on style and color without an understanding of leather. But i have learned so much from this process these past few months, and have a much better understanding.....Hopefully the Verona will be a leather choice in his kickstarter. I need some MM verona in my life


If he is successful, I am sure we can get him to source some more Verona.  In the meantime watch the Massaccesi Buy, Sell and Trade site on Facebook. People are constantly rehoming, upgrading and swapping out bags. A Verona will appear before too long.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I asked and he said you have to sign up for the newsletter on his website on the home page at the end is exactly what Marco said.


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> If he is successful, I am sure we can get him to source some more Verona.  In the meantime watch the Massaccesi Buy, Sell and Trade site on Facebook. People are constantly rehoming, upgrading and swapping out bags. A Verona will appear before too long.


Thank u, i will keep an eye out. I overdid it with the pebbled leathers, but they were familiar to me and offered the most color choices when i stumbled upon the final act of MM 1.0


----------



## orchidmyst

Kickstarter link:
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1805792171/massaccesi-handbags?ref=project_link

I just signed up for the newsletter this morning and the Kickstarter email came today.

10 new styles where each style has 12 different color choices
30% off for early bird purchases (5 for each style)
20% off for normal kickstarter orders

You are only charged on your credit card if the fundraiser is successful


----------



## Creativelyswank

orchidmyst said:


> Kickstarter link:
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1805792171/massaccesi-handbags?ref=project_link



So many gorgeous new bags. Wish I had the funds. Sigh.


----------



## Kylacove

Where can I see what the bags look like or find out measurements?

Found it.


----------



## djfmn

MARCO's Kickstarter is live. It started 5 or 10 minutes ago. I received a newsletter announcing the kickstarter. The styles are amazing. I pledged for a Little Diana.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Where can I see what the bags look like or find out measurements?


The measurements are all on the kickstarter where the bag descriptions are. The colors and sizes are there.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow, gorgeous bags! I especially need that Iride in my life!


----------



## TotinScience

Marco's kickstarter looks AMAZING! I will share it with as many people as I can!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Signed up for the Weekender. I wish there was a way to get more than one item.


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> Signed up for the Weekender. I wish there was a way to get more than one item.


I think one time I ended up backing from two different accounts to get two products, LOL (for a different KS)


----------



## BittyMonkey

$1700 in an hour. Hopefully it keeps up.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Signed up for the Weekender. I wish there was a way to get more than one item.


.

@BittyMonkey  HERE IS HOW YOU GET A SECOND ITEM I EMAILED MARCO. HE manages the pledges
so if you want a second item you increase your pledge with the additional amount and notify Marco what you want via email. I am going to increase my pledge for a clutch or wallet.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Let me know if you can figure that out less joining from another email.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

If fully funded Our cards are not charged until campaign end date right?


----------



## FireflyBlues

Wow - gorgeous new bag styles! I’m so content with the ones I have and that are coming, but I just couldn’t resist the Luna.


----------



## TotinScience

As a scientist, I am very happy that Marco is showing actual DATA for his customer base


----------



## BittyMonkey

Devyn Danielle said:


> If fully funded Our cards are not charged until campaign end date right?



Correct. It is all or nothing so you don’t pay if he doesn’t make his goal. 

For those of you who are backers, please leave comments about why you love him for any newcomers.


----------



## FireflyBlues

Devyn Danielle said:


> If fully funded Our cards are not charged until campaign end date right?



May 27 if funded...
 “Your pledge brings this project one step closer to becoming a reality. If the project reaches its funding goal, your card will be charged on May 27, 2019. Check your email for more details.”


----------



## Devyn Danielle

FireflyBlues said:


> May 27 if funded...
> “Your pledge brings this project one step closer to becoming a reality. If the project reaches its funding goal, your card will be charged on May 27, 2019. Check your email for more details.”


Thank you for quoting that. I thought I’d read that, but couldn’t find it when I went back to look for it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> As a scientist, I am very happy that Marco is showing actual DATA for his customer base



I went over some of that data with him as I am in business operations. I tried to help him pick meaningful metrics. I wish he had the cash for a PR/marketing staff person because the info is there to be harnessed! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> If fully funded Our cards are not charged until campaign end date right?


Correct. It has to be fully funded for your card to be charged.


----------



## djfmn

I wrote this in an earlier post but I asked Marco how I could get a second item and he said increase your pledge amount with the amount for the second item and then notify him via email what you want. He will manage the pledges.


----------



## southernbelle43

OK I am in for the Calypso!  Let's go ladies and keep this man in business!  Spread the word!


----------



## carterazo

Yikes! My mom's name is Aurora! How can I ignore such a gorgeous bag???  I am also loving the Luna. Aaargh! My money tree hasn't even started to sprout back. [emoji28]


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Yikes! My mom's name is Aurora! How can I ignore such a gorgeous bag???  I am also loving the Luna. Aaargh! My money tree hasn't even started to sprout back. [emoji28]


My name is close enough to Diana so I got the little Diana but I am probably going to get the clutch as well.
Will change my pledge amount and let Marco know to add the clutch.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Yikes! My mom's name is Aurora! How can I ignore such a gorgeous bag???  I am also loving the Luna. Aaargh! My money tree hasn't even started to sprout back. [emoji28]


It won’t go through until late May.  Set up a lemonade stand or something. That is  what i am going to have to do, lol.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It won’t go through until late May.  Set up a lemonade stand or something. That is  what i am going to have to do, lol


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## southernbelle43

I sold some bags lately to folks who may or may not be regular readers on here.  So I sent them the info about the campaign starting.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> .
> 
> @BittyMonkey  HERE IS HOW YOU GET A SECOND ITEM I EMAILED MARCO. HE manages the pledges
> so if you want a second item you increase your pledge with the additional amount and notify Marco what you want via email. I am going to increase my pledge for a clutch or wallet.


I just did that, i went to manage pledge  and changed the amount and then emailed Marco. I added a wallet and ipad case to a Calypso.  Hoping i can add a Luna but i am so bag broke.


----------



## djfmn

FYI Marco told me he is not allowed to send out emails to people who have not opted into the newsletter. He said it has something to do with it being considered Spam. He said please sign up for his newsletter which is on the main page of his website. He is also putting it on his FB and Instagram page.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> OK I am in for the Calypso!  Let's go ladies and keep this man in business!  Spread the word!


We are twins! I chose Calypso too.   That yellow/white combo....


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> FYI Marco told me he is not allowed to send out emails to people who have not opted into the newsletter. He said it has something to do with it being considered Spam. He said please sign up for his newsletter which is on the main page of his website. He is also putting it on his FB and Instagram page.


Well that means we will have to up our game in telling people!


----------



## jbags07

Are we able to discuss this kickstarter in a new thread under ‘handbags’, so that we can attract new eyes? Or would that be considered advertising or trying to sell  a brand?


----------



## BittyMonkey

jbags07 said:


> Are we able to discuss this kickstarter in a new thread under ‘handbags’, so that we can attract new eyes? Or would that be considered advertising or trying to sell  a brand?



Maybe ping Megs?


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Are we able to discuss this kickstarter in a new thread under ‘handbags’, so that we can attract new eyes? Or would that be considered advertising or trying to sell  a brand?


I don’t think we can do that.  One poster was trying to “inform” everyone that a particular brand was offering a special deal and it was pulled.


----------



## Creativelyswank

FireflyBlues said:


> May 27 if funded...
> “Your pledge brings this project one step closer to becoming a reality. If the project reaches its funding goal, your card will be charged on May 27, 2019. Check your email for more details.”



Oh, that changes things!


----------



## FireflyBlues

jbags07 said:


> We are twins! I chose Calypso too.   That yellow/white combo....



Triplets! I switched from the Luna bag to the Calypso because I realized I needed a bigger sized bag. I still absolutely love the Luna but 2 bags are outside my budget, darn it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I’m in for an Iride clutch!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> We are twins! I chose Calypso too.  That yellow/white combo....


Thanks for pointing out the yellow and white bag to me.  I cannot wear yellow with my skin color, so I overlook it.  MM picked out a yellow lining for me once and it is one of my favorites.  So,I went back and looked at the Calypso and  you are spot on. It is awesome and that is the one I plan to order.


----------



## southernbelle43

FireflyBlues said:


> Triplets! I switched from the Luna bag to the Calypso because I realized I needed a bigger sized bag. I still absolutely love the Luna but 2 bags are outside my budget, darn it.


Don’t worry. If we can help MM continue you will have ample opportunity to spend money.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

About 10% of the way there on the first day!! 

I want to stick to my original MM handbag plan, so I'll just be contributing a pledge!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> About 10% of the way there on the first day!!
> 
> I want to stick to my original MM handbag plan, so I'll just be contributing a pledge!!


Lol my plan to save as much money as I can from my lemonade stand to buy lots more MM’s.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Yikes! My mom's name is Aurora! How can I ignore such a gorgeous bag???  I am also loving the Luna. Aaargh! My money tree hasn't even started to sprout back. [emoji28]


I pledged for an Aurora!!! I have kind of weirdly been lusting for a lock closure like that (like on the Aura haha) and this is such a unique look, I had to go for it. Though, that Juno backpack also is soooo cute! @djfmn would tell me to get both hehe...


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> Triplets! I switched from the Luna bag to the Calypso because I realized I needed a bigger sized bag. I still absolutely love the Luna but 2 bags are outside my budget, darn it.


Yay!  Triplets...i know, that Luna! I want her too. Loving all of these new styles


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for pointing out the yellow and white bag to me.  I cannot wear yellow with my skin color, so I overlook it.  MM picked out a yellow lining for me once and it is one of my favorites.  So,I went back and looked at the Calypso and  you are spot on. It is awesome and that is the one I plan to order.


Happy to help   I love all of his color choices. That blue combo too. But the bag really pops in the white/yellow combo. Stunning. I am getting the matching wallet too.   And i think there is enough white to allow the yellow to look good with any skin tone. It will be an amazing summer bag.


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> I pledged for an Aurora!!! I have kind of weirdly been lusting for a lock closure like that (like on the Aura haha) and this is such a unique look, I had to go for it. Though, that Juno backpack also is soooo cute! @djfmn would tell me to get both hehe...


Great choice, the Aurora is stunning....that will be a style i definitely want to add later on..classic and unique


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol my plan to save as much money as I can from my lemonade stand to buy lots more MM’s.


Do you need a business partner? I am in if you do!!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I pledged for an Aurora!!! I have kind of weirdly been lusting for a lock closure like that (like on the Aura haha) and this is such a unique look, I had to go for it. Though, that Juno backpack also is soooo cute! @djfmn would tell me to get both hehe...


Yes I would. Why should I be the only one to get two bags!! I had to ask Marco how to do it.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Do you need a business partner? I am in if you do!!


Glad to have you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Happy to help   I love all of his color choices. That blue combo too. But the bag really pops in the white/yellow combo. Stunning. I am getting the matching wallet too.   And i think there is enough white to allow the yellow to look good with any skin tone. It will be an amazing summer bag.


Totally agree!


----------



## FireflyBlues

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for pointing out the yellow and white bag to me.  I cannot wear yellow with my skin color, so I overlook it.  MM picked out a yellow lining for me once and it is one of my favorites.  So,I went back and looked at the Calypso and  you are spot on. It is awesome and that is the one I plan to order.





jbags07 said:


> Happy to help   I love all of his color choices. That blue combo too. But the bag really pops in the white/yellow combo. Stunning. I am getting the matching wallet too.   And i think there is enough white to allow the yellow to look good with any skin tone. It will be an amazing summer bag.



The yellow/white was the one that originally caught my eye too! But, I know me and I know I need to stay far away from a white bag  I’m toying with the sky blue color right now but hoping I can get a look at a swatch or comp to see what shade of blue it really is...


----------



## FireflyBlues

christinemliu said:


> I pledged for an Aurora!!! I have kind of weirdly been lusting for a lock closure like that (like on the Aura haha) and this is such a unique look, I had to go for it. Though, that Juno backpack also is soooo cute! @djfmn would tell me to get both hehe...



That is going to be a gorgeous bag and I’m with you on the lock - it looks so great coupled with that sweet curved flap.


----------



## djfmn

FireflyBlues said:


> That is going to be a gorgeous bag and I’m with you on the lock - it looks so great coupled with that sweet curved flap.


I could not decide between the Little Diana and the Aurora. I asked Marco and he said to me that the Little Diana was more my bag. I went with his advice but I love the lock on the Aurora and the curve of the closure. Such a gorgeous style.


----------



## FireflyBlues

southernbelle43 said:


> Don’t worry. If we can help MM continue you will have ample opportunity to spend money.



Thank you, I think?!? 

And here I am, trying so hard to be a minimalist! What’s so ironic is that all my life I was a handbag minimalist - owning one bag at a time. Then I found tpf and this Massaccesi thread and I’ve turned into a multi-handbag-owner! But, I think now I’m good for awhile...

At least for this year.


----------



## FireflyBlues

djfmn said:


> I could not decide between the Little Diana and the Aurora. I asked Marco and he said to me that the Little Diana was more my bag. I went with his advice but I love the lock on the Aurora and the curve of the closure. Such a gorgeous style.



Neither of these bags are my style, but they are both so lovely to look at and appreciate on others! And how amazing is it to get that kind of input from the designer. Yet another way Marco exemplifies an artisan mindset. He cares about his products and his customers.


----------



## jbags07

FireflyBlues said:


> The yellow/white was the one that originally caught my eye too! But, I know me and I know I need to stay far away from a white bag  I’m toying with the sky blue color right now but hoping I can get a look at a swatch or comp to see what shade of blue it really is...


That sky blue looks gorgeous too! A very neutral blue that will go with so much...


----------



## thedseer

The Luna is probably my favorite, bit the early bird pricing/timing is sold out. Glad that the Kickstarter is off to a strong start.


----------



## vink

I back the Luna! [emoji4]I plan to ask Marco to lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. I can’t do one shoulder. That’s definitely my plan. [emoji4]


----------



## FireflyBlues

vink said:


> I back the Luna! [emoji4]I plan to ask Marco to lengthen the strap to make it crossbody. I can’t do one shoulder. That’s definitely my plan. [emoji4]



Hehe - I was going to ask the same about the Calypso!


----------



## orchidmyst

I've been wondering about how the new styles compare to the current MM styles so I am going to list the measurements and similar styles. Hope this helps and please excuse any possible mistakes.
After looking at the size, some styles (Little Diana & Luna) are very similar to the Penelope Messenger.

*IRIDE (most similar to PHOEBE in size)*
Height: 13cm = 5.2”
Length: 22cm = 8.6"
Depth: 4cm = 2" 

PHOEBE
Height: 14.5cm = 5.7” 
Length: 22cm = 8.7"
Depth: 6.8cm = 2.7"

FLORA
Height: 12.5cm = 4.9"
Width: 19cm = 7.5" 
Depth: 4.3cm = 1.7

*JUNO (similar to Star backpack but less depth)*
Width: 25cm = 9.8"
Height: 30cm = 11.8"
Bottom Depth: 11.5cm = 4.5"
Handle Drop: 5cm = 2"

STAR
Width: 24.5cm = 9,6” 
Height: 32cm = 12.6” 
Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
Handle Drop: 10cm = 4"

*AURORA (slightly smaller than Aura, slightly larger than Mini Zhoe)*
Width: 22.8cm = 9"
Height: 16.5cm = 6.5"
Bottom Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
Average Strap Drop: 56cm = 22"

AURA 
Width at base: 24cm =  9.4"
Height: 19.5cm = 7.6"
Depth at base: 10.5cm = 4.1"
Depth at top: 5cm =  1.9"
Maximum strap length: 115cm = 45"
Minimum strap drop: 37cm = 14.5"
Maximum strap drop: 47cm = 18.5"

JULIET MIDI (just for reference because this is a popular style)
Width at base: 27cm = 10.6"
Height: 17.5cm = 6.9"
Depth at base: 12cm = 4.7"

MINI ZHOE 
Width: 20cm = 7.8” 
Height: 15cm = 5.9” 
Base depth: 6cm = 2.3”

*LITTLE DIANA (similar to Penelope Messenger but with more depth)*
Width: 26cm = 10.2"
Side Height: 19cm = 7.5"
Bottom Depth: 9.5cm = 3.7"
Handle Drop: 9cm = 3.5"

PENELOPE MESSENGER
Width: 25.5cm = 10” 
Height: 20cm = 7.9” 
Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4” 
Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4” 

PENELOPE
Width: 25.5cm = 10” 
Height: 17.5cm = 6.9” 
Depth: 5cm = 2.3” 

*LUNA (similar in size to Penelope Messenger)*
Width: 27cm = 10.6"
Height: 19cm = 7.5"
Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
Average Strap Drop: 40cm = 15.7"

PENELOPE MESSENGER
Width: 25.5cm = 10” 
Height: 20cm = 7.9” 
Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4” 
Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4” 

*CALYPSO (similar to Angelica in size)*
Width: 31cm = 12.2"
Height: 23cm = 9"
Bottom Depth: 11cm = 4.3"
Average Strap Drop: 45cm = 17.7"

ANGELICA
Base width: 29cm = 11.4"
Top width: 35cm = 13.8"
Height: 24cm = 9.45"
Depth: 13cm = 5.1"

*DIANA (similar to Selene Midi and Victoria but not as tall)*
Width: 33cm = 12.9"
Side Height: 23.3cm = 9.1"
Bottom Depth: 12cm = 4.7"
Strap Drop: 20cm = 7.9"

SELENE MIDI 
Base width: 34cm = 13.4” 
Top width: 38cm = 15” 
Height: 27.5cm = 10.8”
Depth: 15cm = 5.9"
Handle drop: 23cm = 9”

VICTORIA
Bottom width: 31cm = 12.2"
Max. width (fully open bag): 49cm = 19.2"
Height: 29cm = 11.4"
Depth: 12cm =  4.7"
Handle drop: 29cm = 11.4"

*THE WEEKENDER (larger than Selene)*
Width: 53cm = 21"
Side Height: 31.5cm = 12.4"
Bottom Depth: 24cm = 9.5"
Handle Drop: 12cm = 4.8"

SELENE
Height: 31cm = 12.2” 
Top width: 45cm = 17.7” 
Base width: 39cm = 15.3' 
Depth: 16cm = 6.3” 
Handle drop: 25cm = 9.8”


----------



## FireflyBlues

Jktgal said:


> @Ludmilla @christinemliu
> I love handwoven textiles and collect them a bit, and have ordered custom bags with lining of my own choosing before. By far, MM is the best experience. I asked Marco and he was enthusiastic, so I ordered a bag in the color of my favorite fruit, sent him my cloth, and voila! I love the result, and I still smile whenever I look inside the bag.
> 
> I don''t facebook so I also thought I better create an account so I could ask questions etc...



Your bag design, leather color and that lining is perfect! It brings bespoke to a whole ‘nother level!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I've been wondering about how the new styles compare to the current MM styles so I am going to list the measurements and similar styles. Hope this helps and please excuse any possible mistakes.
> After looking at the size, some styles (Little Diana & Luna) are very similar to the Penelope Messenger.
> 
> *IRIDE (most similar to PHOEBE in size)*
> Height: 13cm = 5.2”
> Length: 22cm = 8.6"
> Depth: 4cm = 2"
> 
> PHOEBE
> Height: 14.5cm = 5.7”
> Length: 22cm = 8.7"
> Depth: 6.8cm = 2.7"
> 
> FLORA
> Height: 12.5cm = 4.9"
> Width: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 4.3cm = 1.7
> 
> *JUNO (similar to Star backpack but less depth)*
> Width: 25cm = 9.8"
> Height: 30cm = 11.8"
> Bottom Depth: 11.5cm = 4.5"
> Handle Drop: 5cm = 2"
> 
> STAR
> Width: 24.5cm = 9,6”
> Height: 32cm = 12.6”
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle Drop: 10cm = 4"
> 
> *AURORA (slightly smaller than Aura, slightly larger than Mini Zhoe)*
> Width: 22.8cm = 9"
> Height: 16.5cm = 6.5"
> Bottom Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 56cm = 22"
> 
> AURA
> Width at base: 24cm =  9.4"
> Height: 19.5cm = 7.6"
> Depth at base: 10.5cm = 4.1"
> Depth at top: 5cm =  1.9"
> Maximum strap length: 115cm = 45"
> Minimum strap drop: 37cm = 14.5"
> Maximum strap drop: 47cm = 18.5"
> 
> JULIET MIDI (just for reference because this is a popular style)
> Width at base: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9"
> Depth at base: 12cm = 4.7"
> 
> MINI ZHOE
> Width: 20cm = 7.8”
> Height: 15cm = 5.9”
> Base depth: 6cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LITTLE DIANA (similar to Penelope Messenger but with more depth)*
> Width: 26cm = 10.2"
> Side Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Bottom Depth: 9.5cm = 3.7"
> Handle Drop: 9cm = 3.5"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> PENELOPE
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9”
> Depth: 5cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LUNA (similar in size to Penelope Messenger)*
> Width: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 40cm = 15.7"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> *CALYPSO (similar to Angelica in size)*
> Width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Height: 23cm = 9"
> Bottom Depth: 11cm = 4.3"
> Average Strap Drop: 45cm = 17.7"
> 
> ANGELICA
> Base width: 29cm = 11.4"
> Top width: 35cm = 13.8"
> Height: 24cm = 9.45"
> Depth: 13cm = 5.1"
> 
> *DIANA (similar to Selene Midi and Victoria but not as tall)*
> Width: 33cm = 12.9"
> Side Height: 23.3cm = 9.1"
> Bottom Depth: 12cm = 4.7"
> Strap Drop: 20cm = 7.9"
> 
> SELENE MIDI
> Base width: 34cm = 13.4”
> Top width: 38cm = 15”
> Height: 27.5cm = 10.8”
> Depth: 15cm = 5.9"
> Handle drop: 23cm = 9”
> 
> VICTORIA
> Bottom width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Max. width (fully open bag): 49cm = 19.2"
> Height: 29cm = 11.4"
> Depth: 12cm =  4.7"
> Handle drop: 29cm = 11.4"
> 
> *THE WEEKENDER (larger than Selene)*
> Width: 53cm = 21"
> Side Height: 31.5cm = 12.4"
> Bottom Depth: 24cm = 9.5"
> Handle Drop: 12cm = 4.8"
> 
> SELENE
> Height: 31cm = 12.2”
> Top width: 45cm = 17.7”
> Base width: 39cm = 15.3'
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle drop: 25cm = 9.8”


That is very helpful. Thank you for taking the time to do this.


----------



## FireflyBlues

orchidmyst said:


> I've been wondering about how the new styles compare to the current MM styles so I am going to list the measurements and similar styles. Hope this helps and please excuse any possible mistakes.
> After looking at the size, some styles (Little Diana & Luna) are very similar to the Penelope Messenger.
> 
> *IRIDE (most similar to PHOEBE in size)*
> Height: 13cm = 5.2”
> Length: 22cm = 8.6"
> Depth: 4cm = 2"
> 
> PHOEBE
> Height: 14.5cm = 5.7”
> Length: 22cm = 8.7"
> Depth: 6.8cm = 2.7"
> 
> FLORA
> Height: 12.5cm = 4.9"
> Width: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 4.3cm = 1.7
> 
> *JUNO (similar to Star backpack but less depth)*
> Width: 25cm = 9.8"
> Height: 30cm = 11.8"
> Bottom Depth: 11.5cm = 4.5"
> Handle Drop: 5cm = 2"
> 
> STAR
> Width: 24.5cm = 9,6”
> Height: 32cm = 12.6”
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle Drop: 10cm = 4"
> 
> *AURORA (slightly smaller than Aura, slightly larger than Mini Zhoe)*
> Width: 22.8cm = 9"
> Height: 16.5cm = 6.5"
> Bottom Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 56cm = 22"
> 
> AURA
> Width at base: 24cm =  9.4"
> Height: 19.5cm = 7.6"
> Depth at base: 10.5cm = 4.1"
> Depth at top: 5cm =  1.9"
> Maximum strap length: 115cm = 45"
> Minimum strap drop: 37cm = 14.5"
> Maximum strap drop: 47cm = 18.5"
> 
> JULIET MIDI (just for reference because this is a popular style)
> Width at base: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9"
> Depth at base: 12cm = 4.7"
> 
> MINI ZHOE
> Width: 20cm = 7.8”
> Height: 15cm = 5.9”
> Base depth: 6cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LITTLE DIANA (similar to Penelope Messenger but with more depth)*
> Width: 26cm = 10.2"
> Side Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Bottom Depth: 9.5cm = 3.7"
> Handle Drop: 9cm = 3.5"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> PENELOPE
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9”
> Depth: 5cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LUNA (similar in size to Penelope Messenger)*
> Width: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 40cm = 15.7"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> *CALYPSO (similar to Angelica in size)*
> Width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Height: 23cm = 9"
> Bottom Depth: 11cm = 4.3"
> Average Strap Drop: 45cm = 17.7"
> 
> ANGELICA
> Base width: 29cm = 11.4"
> Top width: 35cm = 13.8"
> Height: 24cm = 9.45"
> Depth: 13cm = 5.1"
> 
> *DIANA (similar to Selene Midi and Victoria but not as tall)*
> Width: 33cm = 12.9"
> Side Height: 23.3cm = 9.1"
> Bottom Depth: 12cm = 4.7"
> Strap Drop: 20cm = 7.9"
> 
> SELENE MIDI
> Base width: 34cm = 13.4”
> Top width: 38cm = 15”
> Height: 27.5cm = 10.8”
> Depth: 15cm = 5.9"
> Handle drop: 23cm = 9”
> 
> VICTORIA
> Bottom width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Max. width (fully open bag): 49cm = 19.2"
> Height: 29cm = 11.4"
> Depth: 12cm =  4.7"
> Handle drop: 29cm = 11.4"
> 
> *THE WEEKENDER (larger than Selene)*
> Width: 53cm = 21"
> Side Height: 31.5cm = 12.4"
> Bottom Depth: 24cm = 9.5"
> Handle Drop: 12cm = 4.8"
> 
> SELENE
> Height: 31cm = 12.2”
> Top width: 45cm = 17.7”
> Base width: 39cm = 15.3'
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle drop: 25cm = 9.8”



Thank you! What a thoughtful (and time intensive) comparison chart!


----------



## lenie

What do you all think of the Juno backpack? Do you think it suits a younger person or would this also work for a older professional?


----------



## M Tinsie

Hello All! I just came across his amazing, gorgeous bags. Is he still taking orders for bags on his website? If yes, can I just order through the site or do I need to email them?

Thank you!


----------



## ZaiGk

I’m drooling over the weekender bag...but oh my money tree is still dry [emoji20] and I’m gonna be on a study sabbatical from work next month so no salary the month after that-I’ve a couple of exams to write but I think I can get a wallet or two [emoji28]


----------



## ZaiGk

M Tinsie said:


> Hello All! I just came across his amazing, gorgeous bags. Is he still taking orders for bags on his website? If yes, can I just order through the site or do I need to email them?
> 
> Thank you!



Hi,
Yes you can, just mail him with you style details. Marco is a wonderful and accommodating designer you will ever come across. I’m sure you won’t be disappointed. All the best [emoji253]


----------



## Pautinka

Is it just me or is anybody else unable to find any photos of the new bags in the email?


----------



## ZaiGk

Guys I’ve taken some snapshots of the new styles:


----------



## Taimi

jbags07 said:


> That color is absolutely stunning! I love the Juliet so much. Looks fabulous in this color!  May i ask, do you remember what adding a tassel costs? I have several Juliets on order and wow, loving the look with that tassel



Thank you! [emoji4] I just checked it out and the tassel cost 22 euros in January, but it may have been some kind of sale then, can’t remember anymore! 



djfmn said:


> I love this bag such a pretty color and of course I happen to also be partial towards the midi Juliet style. Gorgeous.



Thank you [emoji4], I just love the style too. It’s so comfort and easy to use.



orchidmyst said:


> Thank you for posting the pictures.
> Your bags are always so beautiful and midi juliet really is a great choice for this leather.
> Iris Athene looks more bright and pink than I thought though.
> I ordered a Grande Mia in Iris Athene too and now I think I will change to a different style after seeing your bag.



Oh, thank you! [emoji4] I love purple, violet and pink colours and I just love the variety of these colours Marco have, so I usually go for them always. I have enough black and brown bags from other designers. The colour is definitely more purple in my eyes, maybe the sun makes it look more pink. I just love the colour and can highly recommend that. [emoji4]


----------



## Pautinka

ZaiGk said:


> Guys I’ve taken some snapshots of the new styles:
> View attachment 4418292
> View attachment 4418293
> View attachment 4418294
> View attachment 4418295
> View attachment 4418296
> View attachment 4418297
> View attachment 4418298
> View attachment 4418299
> View attachment 4418300
> View attachment 4418301


Thank you so very much! My email looks nothing like that!!! A huge help indeed. [emoji4]


----------



## ZaiGk

Pautinka said:


> Thank you so very much! My email looks nothing like that!!! A huge help indeed. [emoji4]



You’re welcome, the pics are in the ‘campaign’ section once the kickstarter page pops up, I had to dig for the pics too for quite a bit, that’s why I put pics up for all to see-just zoom in on the pics to read the details. Hope you find something of your choice here [emoji92]


----------



## Taimi

I just wrote a message about the Kickstarter and then it disappeared completely, oh well.. 

I was just wondering if I should choose a little Diana or a regular Diana in hot pink nappa? The bags in hot pink nappa are single coloured so I thought the design of Diana could be interesting. [emoji4] I just wonder if the little Diana is too small? I love the size of midi Juliet but a little Diana is smaller I think.. My all time favourite bag is the Mulberry Alexa and I suppose the regular Diana wouldn’t be much bigger.. [emoji848]


----------



## Pautinka

ZaiGk said:


> You’re welcome, the pics are in the ‘campaign’ section once the kickstarter page pops up, I had to dig for the pics too for quite a bit, that’s why I put pics up for all to see-just zoom in on the pics to read the details. Hope you find something of your choice here [emoji92]


I see what you mean now, after going back. The "Campaign" section is quite well hidden. I hope people don't not pledge because they can't see the bags. It would make more sense to have the pics on the first page to grab attention. I love the clutch and the satchel.


----------



## ZaiGk

Pautinka said:


> I see what you mean now, after going back. The "Campaign" section is quite well hidden. I hope people don't not pledge because they can't see the bags. It would make more sense to have the pics on the first page to grab attention. I love the clutch and the satchel.



Yes that’s why I thought we should have some pics of the new styles here on the forum, so as many ppl can pledge looking at the styles rather then getting lost looking for the pics on the page. I’m gonna pledge for the wallet but I totally love the weekender [emoji7]


----------



## HermesHope

Eek! I have just pledged for the full size Diana!


----------



## Pautinka

Pledged for the Iride clutch. I quite fancy the black nappa with gold HW for evening wear.


----------



## djfmn

M Tinsie said:


> Hello All! I just came across his amazing, gorgeous bags. Is he still taking orders for bags on his website? If yes, can I just order through the site or do I need to email them?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi M Tinsie he has limited leathers left for his regular bag on his website. He is in the middle of a kickstarter campaign with 10 gorgeous styles just for the kickstarter. Take a look at his kickstarter and see if you are able to support him through his kickstarter if you like any of the styles and leathers. Otherwise I posted the latest available leathers and I will find the post for you post a link to it.


----------



## djfmn

Pautinka said:


> Thank you so very much! My email looks nothing like that!!! A huge help indeed. [emoji4]


This is not from the email this is on the kickstarter. I believe if you look at the kickstarter via phone you do not see everything I am not sure why. If you look at it on a laptop you do. The newsletter had information about his kickstarter and a link to the kickstarter. Hopefully you are able to see everything in the kickstarter if you use a laptop vs a phone.


----------



## Pautinka

djfmn said:


> This is not from the email this is on the kickstarter. I believe if you look at the kickstarter via phone you do not see everything I am not sure why. If you look at it on a laptop you do. The newsletter had information about his kickstarter and a link to the kickstarter. Hopefully you are able to see everything in the kickstarter if you use a laptop vs a phone.


Thank you djfmn. Yes, clicking on the Kickstarter link on the email from my phone didn't show the pics but from the laptop it did. All sorted now and pledge made. [emoji4]


----------



## jbags07

lenie said:


> What do you all think of the Juno backpack? Do you think it suits a younger person or would this also work for a older professional?


I think what he did with the styling is adorable. The shape on the flap...fabulous. Yes, i definitely think you can do a backpack style. If you look on Pinterest, various age groups can pull this style off really well.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> This is not from the email this is on the kickstarter. I believe if you look at the kickstarter via phone you do not see everything I am not sure why. If you look at it on a laptop you do. The newsletter had information about his kickstarter and a link to the kickstarter. Hopefully you are able to see everything in the kickstarter if you use a laptop vs a phone.



You can view the bags and full campaign from an iPad also, just not the phone...


----------



## Summer_J

Creativelyswank said:


> A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416841
> View attachment 4416842
> View attachment 4416844
> View attachment 4416845


Stunning! The first picture seems to have the chain hook to the side while the 2nd hook to loops inside the bag, is that standard or customized? also can you do mod shots wearing the bag with the chain in different ways? TIA!


----------



## soramillay

I pledged for two Saturn wallets. I love the look of them! Would love to support in a greater way but my final orders have emptied the coffers. I hope there will be fresh backers who just happen across the kickstarter and fall in love with the designs!


----------



## lenie

jbags07 said:


> I think what he did with the styling is adorable. The shape on the flap...fabulous. Yes, i definitely think you can do a backpack style. If you look on Pinterest, various age groups can pull this style off really well.



Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> You can view the bags and full campaign from an iPad also, just not the phone...


Hmmm I can see everything on my iPhone.


----------



## lenie

soramillay said:


> I pledged for two Saturn wallets. I love the look of them! Would love to support in a greater way but my final orders have emptied the coffers. I hope there will be fresh backers who just happen across the kickstarter and fall in love with the designs!



Do you think the wallet has a zippered coin section? It doesn’t specify in the description.


----------



## Kylacove

I pledged and posted to my Facebook. I hope the early momentum keeps going and reaches new customers.


----------



## vink

FireflyBlues said:


> Hehe - I was going to ask the same about the Calypso!


I was thinking about calypso, too, but Luna wins because of that flap. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> I've been wondering about how the new styles compare to the current MM styles so I am going to list the measurements and similar styles. Hope this helps and please excuse any possible mistakes.
> After looking at the size, some styles (Little Diana & Luna) are very similar to the Penelope Messenger.
> 
> *IRIDE (most similar to PHOEBE in size)*
> Height: 13cm = 5.2”
> Length: 22cm = 8.6"
> Depth: 4cm = 2"
> 
> PHOEBE
> Height: 14.5cm = 5.7”
> Length: 22cm = 8.7"
> Depth: 6.8cm = 2.7"
> 
> FLORA
> Height: 12.5cm = 4.9"
> Width: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 4.3cm = 1.7
> 
> *JUNO (similar to Star backpack but less depth)*
> Width: 25cm = 9.8"
> Height: 30cm = 11.8"
> Bottom Depth: 11.5cm = 4.5"
> Handle Drop: 5cm = 2"
> 
> STAR
> Width: 24.5cm = 9,6”
> Height: 32cm = 12.6”
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle Drop: 10cm = 4"
> 
> *AURORA (slightly smaller than Aura, slightly larger than Mini Zhoe)*
> Width: 22.8cm = 9"
> Height: 16.5cm = 6.5"
> Bottom Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 56cm = 22"
> 
> AURA
> Width at base: 24cm =  9.4"
> Height: 19.5cm = 7.6"
> Depth at base: 10.5cm = 4.1"
> Depth at top: 5cm =  1.9"
> Maximum strap length: 115cm = 45"
> Minimum strap drop: 37cm = 14.5"
> Maximum strap drop: 47cm = 18.5"
> 
> JULIET MIDI (just for reference because this is a popular style)
> Width at base: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9"
> Depth at base: 12cm = 4.7"
> 
> MINI ZHOE
> Width: 20cm = 7.8”
> Height: 15cm = 5.9”
> Base depth: 6cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LITTLE DIANA (similar to Penelope Messenger but with more depth)*
> Width: 26cm = 10.2"
> Side Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Bottom Depth: 9.5cm = 3.7"
> Handle Drop: 9cm = 3.5"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> PENELOPE
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 17.5cm = 6.9”
> Depth: 5cm = 2.3”
> 
> *LUNA (similar in size to Penelope Messenger)*
> Width: 27cm = 10.6"
> Height: 19cm = 7.5"
> Depth: 7cm = 2.8"
> Average Strap Drop: 40cm = 15.7"
> 
> PENELOPE MESSENGER
> Width: 25.5cm = 10”
> Height: 20cm = 7.9”
> Bottom Depth: 6cm = 2.4”
> Top Depth: 3.5cm = 1.4”
> 
> *CALYPSO (similar to Angelica in size)*
> Width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Height: 23cm = 9"
> Bottom Depth: 11cm = 4.3"
> Average Strap Drop: 45cm = 17.7"
> 
> ANGELICA
> Base width: 29cm = 11.4"
> Top width: 35cm = 13.8"
> Height: 24cm = 9.45"
> Depth: 13cm = 5.1"
> 
> *DIANA (similar to Selene Midi and Victoria but not as tall)*
> Width: 33cm = 12.9"
> Side Height: 23.3cm = 9.1"
> Bottom Depth: 12cm = 4.7"
> Strap Drop: 20cm = 7.9"
> 
> SELENE MIDI
> Base width: 34cm = 13.4”
> Top width: 38cm = 15”
> Height: 27.5cm = 10.8”
> Depth: 15cm = 5.9"
> Handle drop: 23cm = 9”
> 
> VICTORIA
> Bottom width: 31cm = 12.2"
> Max. width (fully open bag): 49cm = 19.2"
> Height: 29cm = 11.4"
> Depth: 12cm =  4.7"
> Handle drop: 29cm = 11.4"
> 
> *THE WEEKENDER (larger than Selene)*
> Width: 53cm = 21"
> Side Height: 31.5cm = 12.4"
> Bottom Depth: 24cm = 9.5"
> Handle Drop: 12cm = 4.8"
> 
> SELENE
> Height: 31cm = 12.2”
> Top width: 45cm = 17.7”
> Base width: 39cm = 15.3'
> Depth: 16cm = 6.3”
> Handle drop: 25cm = 9.8”


Thank you for this chart.


----------



## TotinScience

I pledged for a wallet (as if I have any money left to put in it ) and also shared the KS in a large facebook group and my own page. I really hope other people will get inspired to donate!


----------



## vink

Pautinka said:


> I see what you mean now, after going back. The "Campaign" section is quite well hidden. I hope people don't not pledge because they can't see the bags. It would make more sense to have the pics on the first page to grab attention. I love the clutch and the satchel.


That's not format of KS. You either showcase it in your video or in the campaign detail page.


----------



## Pautinka

vink said:


> That's not format of KS. You either showcase it in your video or in the campaign detail page.


Ok. Never looked at one before.


----------



## vink

jbags07 said:


> You can view the bags and full campaign from an iPad also, just not the phone...


You can. Under the campaign name, there'll be a link for you to "read more about the campaign". Click on it. It's there.


----------



## FireflyBlues

vink said:


> I was thinking about calypso, too, but Luna wins because of that flap. [emoji4]



I love the flap on the Luna! That’s what I’d initially pledged, but then realized it was just too small for what I needed, so switched to the calypso. But yeah, the flap really catches my eye.


----------



## Aminu

lenie said:


> Do you think the wallet has a zippered coin section? It doesn’t specify in the description.


I just emailed Marco for a picture of the inside of the wallet to see if it will work for coins. The description states 2 internal flat pockets, so maybe not?...


----------



## vink

FireflyBlues said:


> I love the flap on the Luna! That’s what I’d initially pledged, but then realized it was just too small for what I needed, so switched to the calypso. But yeah, the flap really catches my eye.


It took me a while to decide, too. Please don't make me go back and pledge for more now. I'm so so so bag poor. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## soramillay

lenie said:


> Do you think the wallet has a zippered coin section? It doesn’t specify in the description.



Yes, I wish there were more detailed photos too. But in my experience with these types of wallets, provided they fully zip up, there is no need for a separate coin section. You put the coins in the middle. They will not fall out and scatter when you unzip the wallet. I actually prefer this to some wallets that have a very tight and small zip pocket for coins. I like to carry plenty of change around.


----------



## soramillay

Aminu said:


> I just emailed Marco for a picture of the inside of the wallet to see if it will work for coins. The description states 2 internal flat pockets, so maybe not?...


Thank you! That will be useful!


----------



## Aminu

soramillay said:


> Yes, I wish there were more detailed photos too. But in my experience with these types of wallets, provided they fully zip up, there is no need for a separate coin section. You put the coins in the middle. They will not fall out and scatter when you unzip the wallet. I actually prefer this to some wallets that have a very tight and small zip pocket for coins. I like to carry plenty of change around.





soramillay said:


> Thank you! That will be useful!



Marco's reply "Saturn wallet has 3 credit card holders per side, 1 flat pocket per side and a central partition. It can contain coins." 
@soramillay I also carry lots of change and can never snap the bulging coin compartment! The Saturn wallet sounds like it will work after all


----------



## Kylacove

I would love a  Aurora but it is too small. Maybe Marco can make a grande version after the kickstarter campaign.


----------



## vink

Aminu said:


> Marco's reply "Saturn wallet has 3 credit card holders per side, 1 flat pocket per side and a central partition. It can contain coins."
> @soramillay I also carry lots of change and can never snap the bulging coin compartment! The Saturn wallet sounds like it will work after all [emoji2]


I like the description.


----------



## Jktgal

I have looked at the Kickstarter campaign and very surprised that Marco is only raising $61.5k. Say his profit margin is 30-50% and the rest actual cost of production, then the money he can use to upgrade his business is only $20-30k. I am very surprised that is actually all he needs. 
I would like to support him but I prefer his old offerings.


----------



## Kylacove

You can donate without getting a bag. As little as $10.


----------



## sherrylynn

I'm in for a wallet! I dont need it, but I really want to support an independent artisan.


----------



## Kylacove

Can you exceed your goal on kickstarter or does it cut off at the goal amount?


----------



## bonniekir

Gosh I am frustrated with my Iphone .. can’t do a thing!! Loading up my tablet to see if it will work from there .. grrr!


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Can you exceed your goal on kickstarter or does it cut off at the goal amount?


You can definitely exceed your goal, it doesn't cut off. There's no maximum.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> I think what he did with the styling is adorable. The shape on the flap...fabulous. Yes, i definitely think you can do a backpack style. If you look on Pinterest, various age groups can pull this style off really well.


Any age can wear a backpack. I have a backpack bag. I use it all the time.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> I pledged for two Saturn wallets. I love the look of them! Would love to support in a greater way but my final orders have emptied the coffers. I hope there will be fresh backers who just happen across the kickstarter and fall in love with the designs!


He needs lots of visibility. I am sending it to all my contacts. I posted it on FB on my page. Hopefully he will get some more customers.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> He needs lots of visibility. I am sending it to all my contacts. I posted it on FB on my page. Hopefully he will get some more customers.



Yes Visibility is THE thing he needs right now and most of all. I’ve pledged for the wallet, I wish he had some old styles in this kickstarter offering too, I would’ve pledged a Calista atleast as I’m too bag poor right now and the wallet was the least I could pledge at the moment. Although I’m not on any social networking site, I’ve mailed my contacts & broadcasted on my whatsapp so I’m hoping that someone will pledge atleast a wallet, coz I’m INR (Indian Rupee) even the wallet happens to cost about INR 9000. I’m keeping my fingers crossed and praying that Marco meets his kickstarter goal [emoji120]


----------



## Jktgal

@Kylacove 
I wish he had fundraised in an equity crowdfunding site.


----------



## coach943

Jktgal said:


> @Kylacove
> I wish he had fundraised in an equity crowdfunding site.


Equity crowdfunding is subject to significant regulation. I doubt Marco would have the means to comply with all the regulations. He'd have to spend significant money on legal compliance.


----------



## eleanors36

I plan to send a contribution, but I simply cannot buy a thing right now.  I will post photos of my new MM bags when the sun comes out up here!  Geesh.


----------



## anabg

Just pledged an aurora.


----------



## soramillay

Marco posted an update with a preview of the wallet interior. Looks like there is an inside zipper for the coins. Does anyone think the layout could fit more card slots?


----------



## soramillay

Summer_J said:


> Stunning! The first picture seems to have the chain hook to the side while the 2nd hook to loops inside the bag, is that standard or customized? also can you do mod shots wearing the bag with the chain in different ways? TIA!



Hi there! If you’re interested in the Sabrina Midi, there’s a preloved black nappa one with dark gunmetal chain going for a good price in our Massaccesi BST group on Facebook. Just thought you’d like to know if you haven’t joined the group yet.


----------



## orchidmyst

I asked Marco about the possibility of offering his old styles on Kickstarter and he said it will be possible to add some old styles but all is linked to results. So I think his current goal has to be achieved first before more is offered on Kickstarter. Some campaigns will list out different offerings when a certain amount is achieved, he just didn't list it all out.


----------



## TotinScience

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco about the possibility of offering his old styles on Kickstarter and he said it will be possible to add some old styles but all is linked to results. So I think his current goal has to be achieved first before more is offered on Kickstarter. Some campaigns will list out different offerings when a certain amount is achieved, he just didn't list it all out.


Yeah! There are frequently add ons that get unlocked as campaigns progress.
I really hope some IG "influencer" picks up his campaign and shares it - he definitely would greatly benefit from an amplifier like that.


----------



## ZaiGk

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco about the possibility of offering his old styles on Kickstarter and he said it will be possible to add some old styles but all is linked to results. So I think his current goal has to be achieved first before more is offered on Kickstarter. Some campaigns will list out different offerings when a certain amount is achieved, he just didn't list it all out.



I’m indeed waiting for the old old styles to be listed too so I can order from them. Fingers crossed


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Yeah! There are frequently add ons that get unlocked as campaigns progress.
> I really hope some IG "influencer" picks up his campaign and shares it - he definitely would greatly benefit from an amplifier like that.


Ali Waychoff, who I believe was connected to Marco via one of the lovely ladies here, is one of the models pictured and has done a few posts on MM...maybe whoever connected her in the beginning can reach out to ask Ali to post his Kickstarter?


----------



## thedseer

The Kickstarter is almost at 25% of goal


----------



## southernbelle43

I messed up this morning. I wanted to "add" a wallet to my pledge, but you cannot do that. When I added the wallet it deleted the bag, lol. When I reordered the bag it did not recognize me as one of the first 5 pledges. I lost the 30%, it went down to 20% and no Wallet, lol. But that is OK.  I wanted to help him and I saved the rest of the money that would have been charged for the wallet.  I should have read all of the posts on how to do this the right way.
And if he is successful I am sure I can get the wallet later. Let's keep spreading the word.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> I messed up this morning. I wanted to "add" a wallet to my pledge, but you cannot do that. When I added the wallet it deleted the bag, lol. When I reordered the bag it did not recognize me as one of the first 5 pledges. I lost the 30%, it went down to 20% and no Wallet, lol. But that is OK.  I wanted to help him and I saved the rest of the money that would have been charged for the wallet.  I should have read all of the posts on how to do this the right way.
> And if he is successful I am sure I can get the wallet later. Let's keep spreading the word.


It is too unfortunate that you lost the 30%, I am sorry that it happened.

If you want to order more than one item, you can email Marco the total items that you want, including what you have already ordered. Then you just go to "Manage your pledge" and then "Change your pledge" and you can edit the "Pledge amount" to the dollar amount that you want. Remember to add the shipping to the total.

This is the way I did it as I am ordering wallet, a clutch and bags too.
I cancelled some items from my existing order that are still not yet produced and will use the money on the kickstarter instead.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I messed up this morning. I wanted to "add" a wallet to my pledge, but you cannot do that. When I added the wallet it deleted the bag, lol. When I reordered the bag it did not recognize me as one of the first 5 pledges. I lost the 30%, it went down to 20% and no Wallet, lol. But that is OK.  I wanted to help him and I saved the rest of the money that would have been charged for the wallet.  I should have read all of the posts on how to do this the right way.
> And if he is successful I am sure I can get the wallet later. Let's keep spreading the word.


If yours was the Calypso early bird, there is still one available! I just checked the page. Maybe you can get it back?


----------



## carterazo

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4419164
> 
> Marco posted an update with a preview of the wallet interior. Looks like there is an inside zipper for the coins. Does anyone think the layout could fit more card slots?


So glad to see this! I am considering one myself. [emoji5]


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> If yours was the Calypso early bird, there is still one available! I just checked the page. Maybe you can get it back?


That was the one I turned back in. You would think when I bought it back, it would be the right one. Whatever. I think I will just let sleeping dogs lie at this point.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> That was the one I turned back in. You would think when I bought it back, it would be the right one. Whatever. I think I will just let sleeping dogs lie at this point.


You probably just signed up for the wrong Calypso. There are two
Listings for each of the handbags. The 30% off bags are labeled “early bird”. The 20% off bags just list the name of the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> You probably just signed up for the wrong Calypso. There are two
> Listings for each of the handbags. The 30% off bags are labeled “early bird”. The 20% off bags just list the name of the bag.


well damn.  How complicated can they make this for us older folk!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> well damn.  How complicated can they make this for us older folk!


LOL! I was a little confused the first time I saw it too.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Ali Waychoff, who I believe was connected to Marco via one of the lovely ladies here, is one of the models pictured and has done a few posts on MM...maybe whoever connected her in the beginning can reach out to ask Ali to post his Kickstarter?


Hi contacted Ali Waychoff and asked her to please post it on her Instagram and Youtube accounts. She said she would definitely do that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> You probably just signed up for the wrong Calypso. There are two
> Listings for each of the handbags. The 30% off bags are labeled “early bird”. The 20% off bags just list the name of the bag.


Thank you. I went back in, cancelled my pledge, chose the RIGHT one and I am back in business.  It was not the money that was driving me batty.  It was the fact that I could not get it sorted out and when something like that happens I cannot rest until I figure out how to fix it.  Poor Marco, his total has run up and down today because of me!!  And to make matters more annoying there are two places on the site where you can choose the same bag, the early Calypso.  However, one lets you choose it, but the bottom is covered up and you cannot complete the deal, argggg. I finally went back to the top and found where to go.  I hope this does not deter some people from pledging who are not as persistent (stubborn) as I am, lol.  Again thanks.


----------



## bonniekir

Got a Juno backpacker, looks practical. And I am actually thinking about one more[emoji4]
I will most like add a small item as well, but I like the early birds options.. what a price!


----------



## thedseer

My package that I was worried was missing is supposed to arrive today. It shipped end of March and showed up in the US finally yesterday. Fingers crossed that the contents are okay.


----------



## gack




----------



## porpentine

I am new to this brand. I have pledged for Juno.  I’m sad I never got one of the original designs. I’d love an Athena. Are they still available?


----------



## gack

thedseer said:


> My package that I was worried was missing is supposed to arrive today. It shipped end of March and showed up in the US finally yesterday. Fingers crossed that the contents are okay.



Was everything ok?


----------



## Kylacove

porpentine said:


> I am new to this brand. I have pledged for Juno.  I’m sad I never got one of the original designs. I’d love an Athena. Are they still available?



You could ask Marco, but at this time he is probably concentrating on previous orders and the kickstarter. Your pledge may help him stay in business so you can get your Athena in the future.


----------



## southernbelle43

I sent him an email this morning about the original designs.  

My Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta was just mailed.  Yea!


----------



## djfmn

porpentine said:


> I am new to this brand. I have pledged for Juno.  I’m sad I never got one of the original designs. I’d love an Athena. Are they still available?


I agree with Kylacove I think you can pledge additional money and send Marco an email asking him to make an Athena for you.


----------



## thedseer

gack said:


> Was everything ok?


I just picked it up (missed delivery yesterday) and the package and bag are both intact!


----------



## thedseer

My mermaid bag is here! So glad I got something in this leather. It was worth the wait and is even prettier in the sun. I think I had Marco choose the lining and he knocked it out of the park. It also looks like he remembered to send the hardware so I can get the broken strap of my Penelope Messenger repaired.

So my only issue with the Penelope is that I paid extra (not sure how much - 20 euros? It was 105 euros total plus shipping) to get it with a messenger strap and instead it came with the standard wristlet strap. I'm not sure if it is even worth mentioning though. I mean, it definitely changes the function of the bag but it is still beautiful and useful. What would you do? I could ask him to just send the strap but I would need to have a cobbler modify it to make it messenger compatible so I'm not sure that makes sense either.

For some reason I'm having trouble attaching pictures in the app, but if I figure that out I will post some.


----------



## thedseer

Figured it out! I think my files were too big before.


----------



## thedseer

Also, Marco is officially over 25% of the way to his goal on Kickstarter.


----------



## Kylacove

Hope others are just waiting to be paid to donate to the campaign. We need to keep the momentum going. I plan to donate more later.


----------



## southernbelle43

thedseer said:


> Figured it out! I think my files were too big before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421567
> View attachment 4421568


You paid for the other strap.  If you want to send it back, he WILL make it right.  If you don't want to be without it again, he can refund your money.  But definitely contact him.  Marco is totally ethical and will correct mistakes. It is understandable how he could be getting a little mixed up right now.  I know it is frustrating to wait and wait and wait and then get the bag and it not be perfect.  I have had that happen. But in the long run it is worth it.


----------



## southernbelle43

I hope people can pledge and tell MM that they want one of the originals. I too am worried that the momentum is slowing.


----------



## thedseer

Marco reached out to me and will be remaking the bag. Thank you for whoever passed it on to him - I felt bad bothering him but I know I will be happier with the bag with a messenger strap.


----------



## porpentine

Kylacove said:


> Hope others are just waiting to be paid to donate to the campaign. We need to keep the momentum going. I plan to donate more later.



I hope so too. Even if people are wanting the originals it’s worth pledging for the current offerings. Then the originals may become available later., and you can change your pledges I think. Fingers crossed.


----------



## soramillay

I was just messaging Marco on Kickstarter about his marketing (had some suggestions for his new Facebook ads) and he shared that the majority of existing customers have yet to back the campaign. I think one problem is that funds have not recovered yet for active buyers who made final orders. What do you think we can do to activate older customers who maybe haven’t bought a bag in some time? Would going back in this thread and messaging past MM supporters to raise awareness help? If not here, maybe the 150+ in our BST group?


----------



## Kylacove

I like that idea. Message prevous customers that haven't been seen here for a while. They may not know how important the next few weeks are.


----------



## lenie

I was originally getting the wallet but changed it to Juno backpack to take advantage of the early bird special. Here are better pictures of the available leathers. I love the pebbled metallic choices
.


----------



## LuvNLux

lenie said:


> I was originally getting the wallet but changed it to Juno backpack to take advantage of the early bird special. Here are better pictures of the available leathers. I love the pebbled metallic choices
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422127
> 
> View attachment 4422128



Thanks Lenie, I had no idea that the calf pebbled was a metallic leather!  Now that's a beautiful option to ponder!


----------



## porpentine

lenie said:


> I was originally getting the wallet but changed it to Juno backpack to take advantage of the early bird special. Here are better pictures of the available leathers. I love the pebbled metallic choices
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422127
> 
> View attachment 4422128



This is nice. Does anyone know if the blue Mia bag featured on the massaccessi web home page is Nappa leather or something else?


----------



## orchidmyst

porpentine said:


> This is nice. Does anyone know if the blue Mia bag featured on the massaccessi web home page is Nappa leather or something else?


The blue Mia is Indigo Nappa


----------



## orchidmyst

lenie said:


> I was originally getting the wallet but changed it to Juno backpack to take advantage of the early bird special. Here are better pictures of the available leathers. I love the pebbled metallic choices
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422127
> 
> View attachment 4422128





LuvNLux said:


> Thanks Lenie, I had no idea that the calf pebbled was a metallic leather!  Now that's a beautiful option to ponder!



I really don't think the leather colors are metallic.
Marco's pebbled leather has a nice sheen to it and it is probably just the reflection of the light when the picture was taken.
He would have named it metallic if it was the case.


----------



## porpentine

orchidmyst said:


> The blue Mia is Indigo Nappa



Thanks. I confused myself with so many models of bags. I meant the Muse bright blue bag. Is that nappa leather also? Thanks!


----------



## orchidmyst

porpentine said:


> Thanks. I confused myself with so many models of bags. I meant the Muse bright blue bag. Is that nappa leather also? Thanks!


The Muse in bright blue is Bluette Pompei, not nappa leather.
(I assume you are referring about the one in the Spring/Summer 2018 Lookbook)
I think the size is Midi Muse instead of the full size Muse.
You can choose other types of leather for this style.


----------



## Taimi

My problem with this Kickstarter is that I’d like to order a Zhoe Legend in wisteria metallic calf and it’s not possible. Or is it? I have too many bags already and sadly not too much money to spend, so I’d love to go for the one I want the most. It’s a shame that the older models and more leathers aren’t included. I would like to support Marco though, so I’m not sure what to do..


----------



## ZaiGk

I feel one of us must contact Marco and request him to add the most popular older styles to the kickstarter because the idea is to raise money to reach 60k Euros-be it from the new styles or the old. It is rather very wonderful of Marco to introduce new styles for the kickstarter but those who prefer old styles must also have a chance to pledge (for older styles if they wish) for styles and leathers they so desire. Just my two cents [emoji253]


----------



## porpentine

Taimi said:


> My problem with this Kickstarter is that I’d like to order a Zhoe Legend in wisteria metallic calf and it’s not possible. Or is it? I have too many bags already and sadly not too much money to spend, so I’d love to go for the one I want the most. It’s a shame that the older models and more leathers aren’t included. I would like to support Marco though, so I’m not sure what to do..



Marco’s explanation for the Kickstarter is - I think - that he needs to raise the capital in order to offer the variety of bags that the customers are wanting. The catch 22 is that if he does not get this funding, he will not be able to offer the other products people are waiting for. Maybe I’m wrong but I figured we need to back this to have any chance of the original range returning. So I am backing this even though what I really want was is a custom Athena! 

Please consider backing it too! If you don’t want any of the bags there are small donations available also.


----------



## porpentine

Ps. The KS info is hard to find on the phone so here is the important bit:  

“... it is indeed possible to keep bespoke item prices low by simply limiting investments on marketing, relying on reputation, and cutting out costs for any middlemen (agencies, distributors, prs, resellers or representatives). However, our "basic" offer was so big that we quickly outgrew our operational infrastructure and the ordering capability of an inexpensive e-commerce website like ours. The customer’s ability to order a handbag with more than 5000 combinations of style, leather, hardware, and lining was beyond the scope of our small staff, software and website integration. Specifically, our ask is this: presently we lack the startup capital required to make a shift to customer-driven web ordering and timely order fulfilment. Because we have so many options, we would like the customer to be able to see a mockup of their design on the website as they order and then have that order go straight to a detailed work order. Not only will this investment in operations free us to concentrate more on creating our art, but it will help us reach more people and ensure order accuracy – a marriage of craftsmanship and technology.


----------



## Aminu

I am interested in the Saturn wallet and the Weekender, but unfortunately there isn't a colour I would choose.  I'll have to make a cash pledge instead, although I would have preferred to place an order.


----------



## scrpo83

i want to pledge but what marco is offering in the campaign doesn't really interest me and i have very limited funds for bag purchases this year.. maybe just the cash pledge but i really want one of his bags though


----------



## bellebellebelle19

We're getting great feedback about his Kickstarter! Is there a way Marco could add some info or Q&As about the questions here? If there's anything Marco can do to push as many hesitant potential customers over the edge, he should do it! Can anyone pass the message on about posting more info about other colors, ordering older styles, etc?


----------



## Kylacove

If you go to the FAQ tab you can ask questions directly.


----------



## Kylacove

If you order the bag, Marco will contact you after the kickstarter is successful to work out details about color and customization. That's what I'm doing.  It is a mistake to wait and your pledge will help the kickstarter.


----------



## Kylacove

scrpo83 said:


> i want to pledge but what marco is offering in the campaign doesn't really interest me and i have very limited funds for bag purchases this year.. maybe just the cash pledge but i really want one of his bags though



Look at above post


----------



## mkpurselover

Hi ladies, is there somewhere you can see the new products for the Kickstarter project?


----------



## Kylacove

kickstarter.com and search 
Massaccesi. Look under campaign tab.


----------



## mkpurselover

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ladies, is there somewhere you can see the new products for the Kickstarter project?


Oh nevermind,  I found them on the campaign button.  I pledged 15 euros right now, may decide on a wallet later.  I hope this works!!


----------



## Kylacove

Aminu said:


> I am interested in the Saturn wallet and the Weekender, but unfortunately there isn't a colour I would choose.  I'll have to make a cash pledge instead, although I would have preferred to place an order.


Place your order for the bag you want. Marco will contact you after the campaign and you can work out the color you want. In this case, if you snooze you and all of us lose.


----------



## lenie

I sent Marco an email asking how to add a second item to my pledge and whether or not any older styles can be ordered in the new leathers on Kickstarter. Here is his response:
“First of all thank you for your support.

Kickstarter allows just 1 plege so it's important that you don't cancel your existing pledge. You have just to modify it. You can click on "Manage your pledge" and then "Change your pledge".
At this point you can add the value of each further style you want to add.
You can add the Kickstarter price of a new style or the regular price of any other MM existing style. Only difference is that I can't apply 20% off to older styles. If we'll go ahead all existing styles will have a price increase so to avoid to restart a vicious circle working with an incredibly low profit as I've tried to do so far.
If Kickstarter will succeed I'll contact customers one by one to know all details of each pledge.
I don't know if this info has been spread on TPF, otherwise, if you can, please let other customers know since probably some other customer has the same need. 

If you need any other info plese let me know. I'm here at work as always.”


----------



## lenie

ZaiGk said:


> I feel one of us must contact Marco and request him to add the most popular older styles to the kickstarter because the idea is to raise money to reach 60k Euros-be it from the new styles or the old. It is rather very wonderful of Marco to introduce new styles for the kickstarter but those who prefer old styles must also have a chance to pledge (for older styles if they wish) for styles and leathers they so desire. Just my two cents [emoji253]



Please see my last post about adding older styles to Kickstarter


----------



## Jktgal

Hi @lenie 
Thanks for clarifying with Marco. Great to know we can order anything and pledge on KS. It will be time consuming on his end to figure it out later, but suits me better as I would rather contribute by paying full price on a style and leather that I really want rather than on something I don't completely love.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I sent Marco an email asking how to add a second item to my pledge and whether or not any older styles can be ordered in the new leathers on Kickstarter. Here is his response:
> “First of all thank you for your support.
> 
> Kickstarter allows just 1 plege so it's important that you don't cancel your existing pledge. You have just to modify it. You can click on "Manage your pledge" and then "Change your pledge".
> At this point you can add the value of each further style you want to add.
> You can add the Kickstarter price of a new style or the regular price of any other MM existing style. Only difference is that I can't apply 20% off to older styles. If we'll go ahead all existing styles will have a price increase so to avoid to restart a vicious circle working with an incredibly low profit as I've tried to do so far.
> If Kickstarter will succeed I'll contact customers one by one to know all details of each pledge.
> I don't know if this info has been spread on TPF, otherwise, if you can, please let other customers know since probably some other customer has the same need.
> 
> If you need any other info plese let me know. I'm here at work as always.”



Wow only one pledge? No wonder I had troubles in further pledges! So what I can do is increase my pledge and work out the details with Marco later.. I am like a kid with this stuff.. most likely even a kid could do this better [emoji1]
Thx Lenie!!

Ok.. just tried to increase but almost managed to cancel! 
Still dont get!
Man, this is beyond embarrasing [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

I still don’t get it either.. Sorry!  

What if I want to order just one bag, older model and some other leather (wisteria metallic calf that is)? I don’t even know how much that would cost (I should ask Marco ofcourse) and how do I pledge if I don’t want any of the bags available? Do I still choose one of the offerings and just chance the sum to match the older model and different leather? Marco is so patient with us if he is willing to make these arrangements.. [emoji4]

And, if this is possible, what do you think about a regural size Victoria in wisteria metallic calf? Is it too much bling or something? [emoji3] I don’t actually have a decent size tote bag (other than two nylon Longchamp totes), so a bigger tote would be very useful for me if the size of the bag and the metallic leather aren’t too much to match with outfits..


----------



## bonniekir

Do I change the pledged ammount? And without changing my early bird order? I cant get further than ’manage’ then I get to the item I pledged.. no where is written increase ?!


----------



## christinemliu

bonniekir said:


> Do I change the pledged ammount? And without changing my early bird order? I cant get further than ’manage’ then I get to the item I pledged.. no where is written increase ?!


I think what I did was go to "Manage Your Pledge." Then it may ask you to re-input your password, and after that, go to where your current pledge shows. There is a blue box that says Current Reward. You can change the amount of your pledge there by putting the cursor on the pledge amount box. Then hit "Continue" and there should be a final summary, where you lastly click on "Confirm." I hope this helps.

Don't select "Cancel" unless you wanted to change your pledge selection...otherwise you will lose your selected item.


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Wow only one pledge? No wonder I had troubles in further pledges! So what I can do is increase my pledge and work out the details with Marco later.. I am like a kid with this stuff.. most likely even a kid could do this better [emoji1]
> Thx Lenie!!
> 
> Ok.. just tried to increase but almost managed to cancel!
> Still dont get!
> Man, this is beyond embarrasing [emoji4]



Make sure you don’t cancel the original al, just hit manage your pledge. Add the cost in Euros plus 25 for shipping and enter that amount in the pledge. I ended up adding the wallet back so I added 70 euros to my current pledge. Marco will contact you later about specifics.


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Do I change the pledged ammount? And without changing my early bird order? I cant get further than ’manage’ then I get to the item I pledged.. no where is written increase ?!



See my last post.


----------



## lenie

Taimi said:


> I still don’t get it either.. Sorry!
> 
> What if I want to order just one bag, older model and some other leather (wisteria metallic calf that is)? I don’t even know how much that would cost (I should ask Marco ofcourse) and how do I pledge if I don’t want any of the bags available? Do I still choose one of the offerings and just chance the sum to match the older model and different leather? Marco is so patient with us if he is willing to make these arrangements.. [emoji4]
> 
> And, if this is possible, what do you think about a regural size Victoria in wisteria metallic calf? Is it too much bling or something? [emoji3] I don’t actually have a decent size tote bag (other than two nylon Longchamp totes), so a bigger tote would be very useful for me if the size of the bag and the metallic leather aren’t too much to match with outfits..



I would email Marco about the regular prices of his styles and add 25 euro for shipping. There is a pledge for just a dollar amount-ask Marco if that is the place to put your pledge if you want an older style bag.

For a tote style, I actually like the Selene or Midi selene( if you want something a little smaller).


----------



## orchidmyst

Taimi said:


> I still don’t get it either.. Sorry!
> 
> What if I want to order just one bag, older model and some other leather (wisteria metallic calf that is)? I don’t even know how much that would cost (I should ask Marco ofcourse) and how do I pledge if I don’t want any of the bags available? Do I still choose one of the offerings and just chance the sum to match the older model and different leather? Marco is so patient with us if he is willing to make these arrangements.. [emoji4]
> 
> And, if this is possible, what do you think about a regural size Victoria in wisteria metallic calf? Is it too much bling or something? [emoji3] I don’t actually have a decent size tote bag (other than two nylon Longchamp totes), so a bigger tote would be very useful for me if the size of the bag and the metallic leather aren’t too much to match with outfits..



The Victoria is similar in size to the Selene Mifi and it would show off the leather very well. It is great for softer leathers like pebbled and Verona and due to the design on the Victoria, the bag will stand on its own if put on a flat surface. You can also make the bag bigger and smaller by pulling out or folding the flaps in. You can add a messenger strap as well if you want. I personally think it’s better than a zhoe (I think that was what you were considering before, if I remember correctly)


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I am interested in the Saturn wallet and the Weekender, but unfortunately there isn't a colour I would choose.  I'll have to make a cash pledge instead, although I would have preferred to place an order.


I think you might be able to request another leather that is not part of the kickstarter


Taimi said:


> I still don’t get it either.. Sorry!
> 
> What if I want to order just one bag, older model and some other leather (wisteria metallic calf that is)? I don’t even know how much that would cost (I should ask Marco ofcourse) and how do I pledge if I don’t want any of the bags available? Do I still choose one of the offerings and just chance the sum to match the older model and different leather? Marco is so patient with us if he is willing to make these arrangements.. [emoji4]
> 
> And, if this is possible, what do you think about a regural size Victoria in wisteria metallic calf? Is it too much bling or something? [emoji3] I don’t actually have a decent size tote bag (other than two nylon Longchamp totes), so a bigger tote would be very useful for me if the size of the bag and the metallic leather aren’t too much to match with outfits..



I spoke to Marco he said send him an email on what you  want and he will give you a quote and then you can pledge that amount in the kickstarter. He will manage the orders after the campaign.
I love the wisteria metallic. I do not think it will be too much bling. It is a very subtle color and metallic. Says the lady who doesnt love bling but loves MM metallic leathers. I think wisteria is a very soft metallic which will go with a lot of colors. Of course I have very few rules except that it cannot clash badly. I wear my bags all the time. I love muted metallics I find them very versatile. Having said that I normally ask Marco what he thinks he is very good in helping and giving the pros and cons. The one time I did not listen to him and went with my choice I made a mistake and that was for inner and outer bags for the Little Tulipano. I had bought an amethyst pompei Little Tulipano and wanted an inner bag in a different color and asked Marco what he recommended. He suggest the silver shimmer pompei and I went with the sugar cane pompei inner bag. Hmm I did not like the combination so I bought and outer Little tulipano in sugar cane and now have single color Little Tulipanos in Amethyst and another one in sugar cane which I much prefer.


----------



## Taimi

lenie said:


> I would email Marco about the regular prices of his styles and add 25 euro for shipping. There is a pledge for just a dollar amount-ask Marco if that is the place to put your pledge if you want an older style bag.
> 
> For a tote style, I actually like the Selene or Midi selene( if you want something a little smaller).



Thank you! [emoji4] That I’ll do.



orchidmyst said:


> The Victoria is similar in size to the Selene Mifi and it would show off the leather very well. It is great for softer leathers like pebbled and Verona and due to the design on the Victoria, the bag will stand on its own if put on a flat surface. You can also make the bag bigger and smaller by pulling out or folding the flaps in. You can add a messenger strap as well if you want. I personally think it’s better than a zhoe (I think that was what you were considering before, if I remember correctly)



Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, you remembered correctly. [emoji4] I have four regural Zhoes so I thought maybe I should go for a proper tote instead. 



djfmn said:


> I think you might be able to request another leather that is not part of the kickstarter
> 
> 
> I spoke to Marco he said send him an email on what you  want and he will give you a quote and then you can pledge that amount in the kickstarter. He will manage the orders after the campaign.
> I love the wisteria metallic. I do not think it will be too much bling. It is a very subtle color and metallic. Says the lady who doesnt love bling but loves MM metallic leathers. I think wisteria is a very soft metallic which will go with a lot of colors. Of course I have very few rules except that it cannot clash badly. I wear my bags all the time. I love muted metallics I find them very versatile. Having said that I normally ask Marco what he thinks he is very good in helping and giving the pros and cons. The one time I did not listen to him and went with my choice I made a mistake and that was for inner and outer bags for the Little Tulipano. I had bought an amethyst pompei Little Tulipano and wanted an inner bag in a different color and asked Marco what he recommended. He suggest the silver shimmer pompei and I went with the sugar cane pompei inner bag. Hmm I did not like the combination so I bought and outer Little tulipano in sugar cane and now have single color Little Tulipanos in Amethyst and another one in sugar cane which I much prefer.


.

Thank you! That’s was very helpful of you. [emoji4] It’s just great that it’s possible to order an older style bag in different leather too. I’ll email Marco tomorrow. I really wish he’s able to get enough pledges. And I’m sure he will, especially now when it’s possible to order older models. [emoji4]


----------



## Kylacove

I think THE MM website is still up with prices on all styles. Or email Marco so he can give you a more precise quote.


----------



## Jktgal

I emailed Marco about supporting his Kickstarter but ordering an older style. I want a Divina, and his answer:
"If you want to require a colorblocked Divina that can done even via Kickstarter. A Divina in Pompei is € 470,00 and shipping cost to Asia is € 40,00. Total of your pledge on Kickstarter should be € 510,00. You can pledge a Weekender Bag. It is € 495,00 so, with a little rebate, you can use that reward without having to change your pledge value."

His answer is a bit confusing, but my take is if you want an older style, just pledge for the item closest to your order value, top it off, and then once the campaign is over, discuss with Marco about what you want.
Don't pledge for the 30% item unless that is the style you want (so the people who actually want that style can take advantage of the offer).


----------



## Taimi

I just asked Marco about the price of the midi Selene with the same handle drop as the Victoria has. I have never actually looked properly the totes Marco is offering and now I did. I liked the zippers in Selene a lot. It looks fun when they’re open and the lining shows.

Is anyone else ordering some older styles? [emoji4]


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'll be honest, I'm worried he isn't going to make it. 

I'm editing this post because I see that he did tell someone that old styles are not discounted. That's good at least. It just feels really chaotic to me; I hope he keeps good records of all these pledge changes.


----------



## Kylacove

Jktgal said:


> I emailed Marco about supporting his Kickstarter but ordering an older style. I want a Divina, and his answer:
> "If you want to require a colorblocked Divina that can done even via Kickstarter. A Divina in Pompei is € 470,00 and shipping cost to Asia is € 40,00. Total of your pledge on Kickstarter should be € 510,00. You can pledge a Weekender Bag. It is € 495,00 so, with a little rebate, you can use that reward without having to change your pledge value."
> 
> His answer is a bit confusing, but my take is if you want an older style, just pledge for the item closest to your order value, top it off, and then once the campaign is over, discuss with Marco about what you want.
> Don't pledge for the 30% item unless that is the style you want (so the people who actually want that style can take advantage of the offer).


As was mentioned earlier in the thread, just pledge the cash amount of the bag you want after getting the price from Marco. You don't pick a kickstarter bag close to the price. That's going to lead to mass confusion when it comes time to make the bags.


----------



## BittyMonkey

What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha


----------



## Kylacove

I turn my backpack bags into cross bodies by adjusting where the straps are attached. Personally I feel backpacks are impractical as purses as you have to take them off to actually get into them. Nothing to do with a person's age. I see all ages wearing them.


----------



## Taimi

I’ve understood that Marco will anyway contact everybody for more details before he starts making the bags, so it’s definitely a lot of work for him, but I’m sure he get the things right that way, with changes and all.


----------



## Taimi

BittyMonkey said:


> What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha



You are definitely cool enough! I don’t believe in any age limits what it comes to bags. My mother is almost 70 years old and wear a small backpack all the time. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

BittyMonkey said:


> What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha


Get what you like. I'm sure you can pull it off! I'm not young either and I ended up backing it, too. [emoji16] We'll look cool together! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Jktgal

@Kylacove
Marco himself suggested to me to choose the Weekender, and not to pledge cash. I think it makes sense, as he will be contacting each about the person's order. If you pledge cash, there is no obvious reward to be produced for that person and one might fall through the cracks. Also, for a newbie, pledging for a reward gives a certain sense of security of having something in return.


----------



## BittyMonkey

vink said:


> Get what you like. I'm sure you can pull it off! I'm not young either and I ended up backing it, too. [emoji16] We'll look cool together! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



I actually like the Star more than the Juno so I emailed and asked what that price would be in the Kickstarter leather (Nappa).

I do a lot of commuting so I'm not really in and out of my purse. I have my heavy duty backpack (also interestingly from another Kickstarter project) but sometimes I don't want to schlep all that.


----------



## Kylacove

I guess if you haven't already made a pledge that could work too. I have already made a pledge so I  would have to just add the dollar amount to add another bag.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha


Well I think you are probably a lot cooler than me. I am gasp!! middle aged and I have a couple of backpacks. Guess what I am past the stage of worrying if I am cool enough or not. I think if you want to use a backpack bag you can at any age. Of course you are cool!! You are never too old to do what you want or wear what you want.


----------



## BittyMonkey

OK, ladies, we have to see how we can get the word out. Marco tells me that Kickstarter has informed him that women's products are not typically very successful as 81% of Kickstarter-ers are men! 

That kind of shocks me but then again I'm not 'typical' in that regard. I've backed three projects previously. I'm not a member of any FB group, what about "Bag Chat?" are they only designer-focused? In what other marketplaces can we find clients?


----------



## anabg

He’s only made $18k out of $61k needed.  How long does he have to raise this money?  I pledged an aurora and I know I want Nappa but undecided about the color. I will worry about that if the Kickstarter makes it. No modifications of any kind. I don’t want to make his life even harder, lol.

Ok, I went back to look. 22 days left.


----------



## Kylacove

It's my understanding from previously selling Mary Kay, that if someone has purchased a product from you that authorizes you to send them future communications. I think Marco should send out at least an email to previous customers informing them about this promotion. If most people just bought 1 bag that may be enough to put him at goal.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> It's my understanding from previously selling Mary Kay, that if someone has purchased a product from you that authorizes you to send them future communications. I think Marco should send out at least an email to previous customers informing them about this promotion. If most people just bought 1 bag that may be enough to put him at goal.


I did get an email from him announcing his Kickstarter, but with fulfilling all the orders and not having something like Salesforce, I'm not sure he has every customer who has every bought something from him available for an email blast.  But someone should ask him (I gave a couple of other suggestions).


----------



## Taimi

Maybe some are still considering, there are still 22 days left and some people do everything in the last minute, lol. Anyways, Marco answered me and I pledged an Aurora right away (as he suggested), which is going to be a midi zip Selene instead if everything goes well. [emoji4]


----------



## TotinScience

I once funded a handbag project on KS that has successfully raised 66 K British pounds. Their company was completely unknown (unlike Marco and his established customer base), but their cheapest item was 260 pounds, so much more expensive than MM. I wonder what other things can be learned from their campaign.


----------



## lenie

BittyMonkey said:


> What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha



I was concerned about the same thing. I didn’t want to look like I was still dressing as if I’m 25. However, the more I looked at the style, it’s classic enough that a lady who is not 20 or 30 something can pull off. I chose the Juno for the Kickstarter backing.


----------



## lenie

I urge everyone to be cautious about making too many requests/modifications to the Kickstarter project. Marco is so accommodating and really wants to make his customers happy. I can’t imagine how confusing the additional requests are making for him. He already is allowing choice of leather colors, lining, and hardware for the styles offered on Kickstarter. Now he has to keep track of additional requests for older styles. I think his operations team is very streamlined now and these additional requests for older styles must be very challenging for him. He is too kind to deny requests, even if it means more work for him. Also, the chance of errors increase quite a bit with all of these additional modifications and it will end up costing him more money to correct any mistakes. I urge everyone to be mindful of the work we are creating for Marco when we ask for changes to the Kickstarter projects.  I hope that his campaign is successful so we can all enjoy more MM bags in the future.


----------



## HermesHope

lenie said:


> I urge everyone to be cautious about making too many requests/modifications to the Kickstarter project. Marco is so accommodating and really wants to make his customers happy. I can’t imagine how confusing the additional requests are making for him. He already is allowing choice of leather colors, lining, and hardware for the styles offered on Kickstarter. Now he has to keep track of additional requests for older styles. I think his operations team is very streamlined now and these additional requests for older styles must be very challenging for him. He is too kind to deny requests, even if it means more work for him. Also, the chance of errors increase quite a bit with all of these additional modifications and it will end up costing him more money to correct any mistakes. I urge everyone to be mindful of the work we are creating for Marco when we ask for changes to the Kickstarter projects.  I hope that his campaign is successful so we can all enjoy more MM bags in the future.



Hear, hear! I am concerned that this is all a distraction and that he won’t raise enough money to keep going. Then we will all miss out because there will not be any new designs or any of the older ones either!


----------



## coach943

lenie said:


> I urge everyone to be cautious about making too many requests/modifications to the Kickstarter project. Marco is so accommodating and really wants to make his customers happy. I can’t imagine how confusing the additional requests are making for him. He already is allowing choice of leather colors, lining, and hardware for the styles offered on Kickstarter. Now he has to keep track of additional requests for older styles. I think his operations team is very streamlined now and these additional requests for older styles must be very challenging for him. He is too kind to deny requests, even if it means more work for him. Also, the chance of errors increase quite a bit with all of these additional modifications and it will end up costing him more money to correct any mistakes. I urge everyone to be mindful of the work we are creating for Marco when we ask for changes to the Kickstarter projects.  I hope that his campaign is successful so we can all enjoy more MM bags in the future.


I agree with this so much. Part of the point of the Kickstarter is so he can use the funds from the campaign to update his order management system. Making more work for him will just cause the campaign to be less successful. I think people should focus on utilizing the Kickstarter platform as intended and not make things more difficult for Marco by going outside its scope.


----------



## Taimi

Well, I wouldn’t have order anything if I haven’t been able to order an older style. I just can’t buy a bag just for the goodwill at this point. At least Marco seemed to be very happy that I plegded, so.. I do understand what you all mean though.


----------



## carterazo

I know for me, I wish this campaign would have happened in the fall when I would be more recuperated from all my MM purchases. I really over extended my self this time.  I don't doubt there are others that feel the same way.  That being said, I caved and pledged for a Luna. I think someone mistakenly released an early bird one and got it later at the regular price. I watched it for like 24 hours  and decided to just go for it. [emoji4]


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> What do you guys think about these smaller backpacks (like the Juno or Star) on middle age women? Not sure I'm cool enough to pull it off. haha


Hi, I just want to point out that the Juno has a zip closure and the Star has a drawstring closure with a magnetic flap. I think you should put this in consideration for which style you would like to choose and which would be better for your lifestyle and habits. Marco's bags all look very classy so I think his bags would suit all ages.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, I just want to point out that the Juno has a zip closure and the Star has a drawstring closure with a magnetic flap. I think you should put this in consideration for which style you would like to choose and which would be better for your lifestyle and habits. Marco's bags all look very classy so I think his bags would suit all ages.


Helen Mirren, 73 years young, with her lovely backpack, in a similar style to the Juno:


----------



## lenie

Taimi said:


> Well, I wouldn’t have order anything if I haven’t been able to order an older style. I just can’t buy a bag just for the goodwill at this point. At least Marco seemed to be very happy that I plegded, so.. I do understand what you all mean though.



There is an option to just pledge an amount without reward to support the camp without actually ordering anything. This is an option for those who don’t see anything they like but still want to offer their support.


----------



## mleleigh

While reading through the campaign details, it really resonated how Marco’s personalized service and generous,  communicative nature has cost his business a lot of time (and money). 6,572 customer email replies last year... I see this as a gentle reminder to be mindful about initiating contact. 

I’m rooting for MM and a more streamlined ordering process, as well as a better work/life balance for him. I hope that the campaign is fully funded. 

The new KS offerings aren’t really tempting me, so I’ve pledged $$$ instead to show my support.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, I just want to point out that the Juno has a zip closure and the Star has a drawstring closure with a magnetic flap. I think you should put this in consideration for which style you would like to choose and which would be better for your lifestyle and habits. Marco's bags all look very classy so I think his bags would suit all ages.


Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## Taimi

lenie said:


> There is an option to just pledge an amount without reward to support the camp without actually ordering anything. This is an option for those who don’t see anything they like but still want to offer their support.



I wouldn’t have pledge 379 euros without a reward. So at least he got more money this way. I really didn’t think it would even be a bad thing to do when I heard it was possible.. Well now I know.


----------



## christinemliu

Taimi said:


> I wouldn’t have pledge 379 euros without a reward. So at least he got more money this way. I really didn’t think it would even be a bad thing to do when I heard it was possible.. Well now I know.


Oh, please don't think you did anything bad!!! Marco appreciates all the support and your part means a lot.

Two sides to the issue...I can see how if someone doesn't like any of the new offerings, this is great that Marco can still get an order and at the same time advance his Kickstarter.

On the other, I also see how too much communication takes up so much of his time. Hopefully a successful campaign will help eliminate this.

Meanwhile, let's keep both supporting one another and Marco...


----------



## Kylacove

Taimi said:


> I wouldn’t have pledge 379 euros without a reward. So at least he got more money this way. I really didn’t think it would even be a bad thing to do when I heard it was possible.. Well now I know.



I hear you. I was just going to pledge $ as I have several bags still coming, but couldn't resist the early bird offer for a limited edition reward style. I just want Marco to succeed and be able to keep doing what he loves.


----------



## Jktgal

I would not worry about Marco being confused. His stat in 2018 was 633 items produced, so average 53 per month, ALL bespoke.
KS currently at 30% is 44 pledges. If pace the same, he will add 90 more to reach 100%. He will produce in 3 months, so that's about 40 items per month. It should not be much different than business as usual for him in terms of production. I'm sure he is organised enough.

I would not have pledged if older styles weren't available. The more options Marco gives, the more likelihood he will achieve his $ goal.

For those considering the backpack, go for it!! I have a couple (Senrev*, Phillip Lim) and use them all the time, and I'm nearing 50!
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/05/professional-women-are-wearing-backpacks/588619/


----------



## orchidmyst

Hi, I asked Marco for clarification on ordering older styles and he said that customers are free to order any older MM styles if they want to support but don't like any of the new styles. Please note that for older style requests, it will not be possible to apply 20% off though.

If you want to order more than one bag, you can ask Marco to quote a total and he can give you instructions on how to pledge your amount on Kickstarter. You will have to let him know what items you are ordering anyways.

Marco says customers can always contact him to for price quotes, details or to ask questions, etc. He is always more than happy to support customers. He says it is his work and will never be disturbed by a customer who needs any kind of support (even if they are not sure if they will order a bag or not, he says that is normal). So even if you have a specific style or leather you are interested in or have questions about the price or are confused with the Kickstarter process, please email him. If you have any questions about your current orders, shipping dates or the bag delivered isn't to the correct specification, please email him.


----------



## Taimi

He will anyway contact every customer for details (leathers, hardware), so I don’t see much of a difference about the amount of work what it comes to ordering new or older models. 

Anyway, let’s hope he will achieve his goal and get the funding he needs! He’s so nice and skillful, he definitely deserves to succeed.


----------



## lenie

Received a box from Italy today. One of my final, final orders. I got the Midi Minerva in red Cherry Nappa with extended flap and no center compartment and a Miss M in terra-cotta pompei. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## gack

just pledged, fingers crossed for 100%


----------



## lenie

Here are my newest MM bags.
1) Midi Minerva in red Cherry Nappa, light gunmetal hardware, marine lining. No center compartment with an extended front flap. I wanted a classic MM and the Minerva in Taupe pebbled was my very first MM. I love this red Cherry Nappa!



2) Miss M in terra-cotta pompei, gold hardware, and yellow lining. The pompei leather is perfect for the more structured Miss M. The color is a perfect mix of warm orange, Taupey brown, and brick red. It’s a little less saturated in color than the terra-cotta Merinos.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Here are my newest MM bags.
> 1) Midi Minerva in red Cherry Nappa, light gunmetal hardware, marine lining. No center compartment with an extended front flap. I wanted a classic MM and the Minerva in Taupe pebbled was my very first MM. I love this red Cherry Nappa!
> View attachment 4425938
> 
> 
> 2) Miss M in terra-cotta pompei, gold hardware, and yellow lining. The pompei leather is perfect for the more structured Miss M. The color is a perfect mix of warm orange, Taupey brown, and brick red. It’s a little less saturated in color than the terra-cotta Merinos.
> View attachment 4425939
> 
> View attachment 4425940


These bags are super hot!! Love the contrasting lining choices. As with all the ladies, I'd love to see your updated collection...will be droolworthy for sure...


----------



## jbags07

I am wondering if anyone knows where the exact measurements of the midi Juliet can be found?  I have been looking thru old posts and came upon some ‘approximate’ measurements before the first one was made, and it seems much smaller than i thought it would be...the height and depth are much less than my Speedy 25....i just want to clarify as these measurements dont seem right? Especially the depth of the bag...Thank you to whoever can chime in on this 


*Width at base: 10.6″ 
Height: 6.9″ 
Depth at base: 4.7″ *


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> These bags are super hot!! Love the contrasting lining choices. As with all the ladies, I'd love to see your updated collection...will be droolworthy for sure...


I think I'm afraid to see how many MM bags I actually have-yikes!! I may need an intervention.


----------



## mleleigh

jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows where the exact measurements of the midi Juliet can be found?  I have been looking thru old posts and came upon some ‘approximate’ measurements before the first one was made, and it seems much smaller than i thought it would be...the height and depth are much less than my Speedy 25....i just want to clarify as these measurements dont seem right? Especially the depth of the bag...Thank you to whoever can chime in on this
> 
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″
> Height: 6.9″
> Depth at base: 4.7″ *



These measurements are correct - just double-checked mine.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are my newest MM bags.
> 1) Midi Minerva in red Cherry Nappa, light gunmetal hardware, marine lining. No center compartment with an extended front flap. I wanted a classic MM and the Minerva in Taupe pebbled was my very first MM. I love this red Cherry Nappa!
> View attachment 4425938
> 
> 
> 2) Miss M in terra-cotta pompei, gold hardware, and yellow lining. The pompei leather is perfect for the more structured Miss M. The color is a perfect mix of warm orange, Taupey brown, and brick red. It’s a little less saturated in color than the terra-cotta Merinos.
> View attachment 4425939
> 
> View attachment 4425940


Lenie these are both gorgeous. I love the leather that Cherry nappa is amazing. I also really love the Miss M and the terracotta pompei is such a great color. I love orange bags such a fun color. Miss M is a style I always wanted to try and even more after I saw the rolled handles version. Enjoy these fabulous new bags.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows where the exact measurements of the midi Juliet can be found?  I have been looking thru old posts and came upon some ‘approximate’ measurements before the first one was made, and it seems much smaller than i thought it would be...the height and depth are much less than my Speedy 25....i just want to clarify as these measurements dont seem right? Especially the depth of the bag...Thank you to whoever can chime in on this [emoji3]
> 
> 
> *Width at base: 10.6″
> Height: 6.9″
> Depth at base: 4.7″ *


Here's a measurement comparison:
Length x Height x Depth

Massaccesi Juliet Midi 
27 cm x 17.5 cm x 12 cm

Louis Vuitton Speedy 25 
25 cm x 19 cm x 15 cm


----------



## jbags07

mleleigh said:


> These measurements are correct - just double-checked mine.


Thank u


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Here's a measurement comparison:
> Length x Height x Depth
> 
> Massaccesi Juliet Midi
> 27 cm x 17.5 cm x 12 cm
> 
> Louis Vuitton Speedy 25
> 25 cm x 19 cm x 15 cm



Thank u so much for this comparison. Looking at one mod shot i saw of the midi Juliet, it looked to be the same size more or less than speedy. But the depth especially is much less when looking at the actual measurements. 

To the gals who have this bag, would you say the bag is more of a mini size? Any thoughts? I went nuts for the style and have 6 on order....i am not a big bag person, but i find the speedy 25 to be a perfect size so i went after this style thinking i would have a similar size....


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> After a month of traveling courtesy of the Post Office, she is finally here! Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania, dark gunmetal HW, grey lining, lower profile handles. She’s super cute and so light! The color is actually a lot more understated than I anticipated, which is actually a better fit for my wardrobe. In a more casual (read - PJs ) mod shot, she is filled with my stuffs, including:
> - a cosmetics pouch
> -a small book
> -sunnies in a soft case
> -a small wallet
> Big thanks to @vink for the inspiration



Love the color! After using it awhile, what are your thoughts on the size? Does she fit a good amount? I just found out the depth is less than i thought....curious to know your thoughts! Thank you


----------



## Jktgal

BittyMonkey said:


> Maybe ping Megs?





southernbelle43 said:


> I don’t think we can do that.  One poster was trying to “inform” everyone that a particular brand was offering a special deal and it was pulled.



I am very new member in the forum, so not familiar with detailed rules as for many years I only read and not post. However, given that this thread has generated 1.5 MILLION views for the Forum, I would argue Forum owners have benefitted and should have an interest in the continuity of the thread. If Marco closes, the posts and views would cease. I would email/ping Meg. A write-up in the blog would be great. Maybe Marco can send a bag for review? (Not sure enough time for the later, but if he hasn't, he should anyway and asap).


----------



## vink

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for this comparison. Looking at one mod shot i saw of the midi Juliet, it looked to be the same size more or less than speedy. But the depth especially is much less when looking at the actual measurements.
> 
> To the gals who have this bag, would you say the bag is more of a mini size? Any thoughts? I went nuts for the style and have 6 on order....i am not a big bag person, but i find the speedy 25 to be a perfect size so i went after this style thinking i would have a similar size....



I’d say it’s a small to medium. But I’m a Big bag girl so it leans toward small in my book.


----------



## vink

Jktgal said:


> I am very new member in the forum, so not familiar with detailed rules as for many years I only read and not post. However, given that this thread has generated 1.5 MILLION views for the Forum, I would argue Forum owners have benefitted and should have an interest in the continuity of the thread. If Marco closes, the posts and views would cease. I would email/ping Meg. A write-up in the blog would be great. Maybe Marco can send a bag for review? (Not sure enough time for the later, but if he hasn't, he should anyway and asap).



Having a campaign featured on the blog would help. [emoji848] That’s a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> I’d say it’s a small to medium. But I’m a Big bag girl so it leans toward small in my book.


Yes, I agree, small to medium. The shape is more boxy than a Speedy, so depending on your items, you may be able to fit the same amount of things. There is also the zippered exterior pocket. I don't know if you have a Penelope Midi, but I estimated I could fit 3 of those like how files go, plus a fourth one on top. Depending on the leather, it also has some amount of give. I love mine, it is the perfect size for me (can fit my full size wallet, a Penelope Midi, 2 pullups, wipes, coupons, keys, with more room) and I have a second one on order.

Maybe you can make a paper box with the dimensions and see how your items fit?


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I agree, small to medium. The shape is more boxy than a Speedy, so depending on your items, you may be able to fit the same amount of things. There is also the zippered exterior pocket. I don't know if you have a Penelope Midi, but I estimated I could fit 3 of those like how files go, plus a fourth one on top. Depending on the leather, it also has some amount of give. I love mine, it is the perfect size for me (can fit my full size wallet, a Penelope Midi, 2 pullups, wipes, coupons, keys, with more room) and I have a second one on order.
> 
> Maybe you can make a paper box with the dimensions and see how your items fit?


Thank u so much for this detailed reply, its very helpful   And i think i should be fine with the size!  Its such a great style. Especially in the pebbled metallics i ordered it in. And the regular Juliet would just be too big for me so i will go ahead with the midi. I was just suprised when i saw those dimensions as it looked larger than that in the pix. I thank u all so much for your input


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for this comparison. Looking at one mod shot i saw of the midi Juliet, it looked to be the same size more or less than speedy. But the depth especially is much less when looking at the actual measurements.
> 
> To the gals who have this bag, would you say the bag is more of a mini size? Any thoughts? I went nuts for the style and have 6 on order....i am not a big bag person, but i find the speedy 25 to be a perfect size so i went after this style thinking i would have a similar size....


What I really recommend when trying a new style is to have one made first and sent first so you can use it and see if you like the style.
Also different leathers will produce a different bag even with the same style, so you may not like it in another leather.
You can let Marco know about this so he will wait for your input on whether you like the style before he will cut the leather and produce the rest of your other bags.
I have done this when trying new styles and because the process is so time consuming, it will take a long time for your order to be complete. I still have some bags waiting to be made but I need that 'first' bag to try first, like the Victoria Midi and Grande Mia. I'm still waiting for them to be made because you have to rejoin the production queue again.


----------



## Aminu

I pledged for a Saturn wallet in a different leather, so Marco calculated a slightly higher price for my pledge. I've mentioned the KS campaign in one of the FB groups I'm in. Will try to spread the word elsewhere too. Do you think there'll be a flurry of pledges at the last minute, or has it stalled?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The real-life preview of the Juno is so pretty!


----------



## bonniekir

Aminu said:


> I pledged for a Saturn wallet in a different leather, so Marco calculated a slightly higher price for my pledge. I've mentioned the KS campaign in one of the FB groups I'm in. Will try to spread the word elsewhere too. Do you think there'll be a flurry of pledges at the last minute, or has it stalled?



I so hope the ‘thinkers’ will go for it at the last minute!! 
I will be so very upset if I don’t get my Juno backpacks! Lol!!

Seriously.. we don’t Marco to stop, so pledging is the only way to keep MM up and going!!


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for this comparison. Looking at one mod shot i saw of the midi Juliet, it looked to be the same size more or less than speedy. But the depth especially is much less when looking at the actual measurements.
> 
> To the gals who have this bag, would you say the bag is more of a mini size? Any thoughts? I went nuts for the style and have 6 on order....i am not a big bag person, but i find the speedy 25 to be a perfect size so i went after this style thinking i would have a similar size....


I'd say it's a small to medium for sure. For me, small bags would be Little Valerie, Phoebe, Mini Zhoe, Penelope - that sort of thing. Juliet has more depth and with a soft leather a ton of give, so it fits quite a bit! As I showed a few pages ago for mine, a small-medium size book fit in easily with a ton of room for essentials.
Featuring MM on the Purseblog is a fantastic idea!!! I really hope they will do a spotlight on him.


----------



## Kylacove

I was hoping the pledges would be 50% by now. Maybe people are complacent because Marco has been hanging on since Sept, but I really feel this is last call if we want MM to stay open. A person can only lose money for so long.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> I was hoping the pledges would be 50% by now. Maybe people are complacent because Marco has been hanging on since Sept, but I really feel this is last call if we want MM to stay open. A person can only lose money for so long.


I am worried as well. Someone else said it earlier, but it seems like folks may have stretched their handbag budgets a bit with the final final orders since September and it's just not financially prudent to spend more. We definitely need another wave!


----------



## Kylacove

I definitely don't need more bags but pledged anyway. To me it is more keeping an ethical small business going in a world of mass produced mediocracy. I hate big box pharmacies squeezing out independents through unfair trade practices, big box electronic store squeezing out the more knowledgeable  Mom and Pop shops, etc. This is my small way of fighting back.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> What I really recommend when trying a new style is to have one made first and sent first so you can use it and see if you like the style.
> Also different leathers will produce a different bag even with the same style, so you may not like it in another leather.
> You can let Marco know about this so he will wait for your input on whether you like the style before he will cut the leather and produce the rest of your other bags.
> I have done this when trying new styles and because the process is so time consuming, it will take a long time for your order to be complete. I still have some bags waiting to be made but I need that 'first' bag to try first, like the Victoria Midi and Grande Mia. I'm still waiting for them to be made because you have to rejoin the production queue again.


Great idea! Just so hard to have discovered MM at the end,when its been scrambling to make decisiins whenever he opened up new leathers with order deadlines etc, and the long wait for orders....thank u so much for your reply and for your insight


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The real-life preview of the Juno is so pretty!


I’ve stopped wearing backpacks due neck issues, but this bag is so gorgeous i am reconsidering   What a gorgeous design!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> I'd say it's a small to medium for sure. For me, small bags would be Little Valerie, Phoebe, Mini Zhoe, Penelope - that sort of thing. Juliet has more depth and with a soft leather a ton of give, so it fits quite a bit! As I showed a few pages ago for mine, a small-medium size book fit in easily with a ton of room for essentials.
> Featuring MM on the Purseblog is a fantastic idea!!! I really hope they will do a spotlight on him.


Ok great! Thank u for the info. While i was hoping for a bit more depth, i absolutely love the style so i will keep my orders as is. Its such a great classic bag, and i really love the leathers/colors i was able to get it in, especially the gold metallic, pewter laminato, wisteria metallic, plus that silvery brown caimen croc special leather....


----------



## christinemliu

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The real-life preview of the Juno is so pretty!


Oh man...those feet on the bottom!!!...don't see that on a backpack very often...


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much for this comparison. Looking at one mod shot i saw of the midi Juliet, it looked to be the same size more or less than speedy. But the depth especially is much less when looking at the actual measurements.
> 
> To the gals who have this bag, would you say the bag is more of a mini size? Any thoughts? I went nuts for the style and have 6 on order....i am not a big bag person, but i find the speedy 25 to be a perfect size so i went after this style thinking i would have a similar size....


I have one and I am waiting of a second one. I do not consider this bag to be a mini size. It fits quite a lot and there is plenty of room. I cannot compare it to the size of the Speedy 25 as I have never had one. From my perspective it is a great size but I do not like large bags.


----------



## bonniekir

I also must admit I now for many yrs have had far too many bags than one person ever can use [emoji1]
Luckily I have three DILs and family, that have helped me lot in giving me space for new bags !! 
I have a feeling more help is needed.. lol.. 
Anyways, I found out to rise the amount of my pledge in order to recieve the two backpacks!! They remind me a bit of my fav backback , which I use while walking in the nature.. a Swedish brand called Fjällräven i canvas.. so having  deluxe leather backbacks looking like these is a must! [emoji6]


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I have one and I am waiting of a second one. I do not consider this bag to be a mini size. It fits quite a lot and there is plenty of room. I cannot compare it to the size of the Speedy 25 as I have never had one. From my perspective it is a great size but I do not like large bags.


I think we seem to like the same size bag! So i am sure the size will be perfect...and i will have some larger bags coming also for those days i need to carry more!  And it will be a great crossbody bag for shopping, errands etc...and the size will mean its not overly heavy!  I am really looking foward to having these bags.   Thank you for the reply!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jbags07 said:


> I’ve stopped wearing backpacks due neck issues, but this bag is so gorgeous i am reconsidering   What a gorgeous design!


It looks quite small, just bigger than a piece of paper! Perhaps that might be more manageable? But then again you don't want your bags to hurt you


----------



## southernbelle43

The cutest little bag arrived.  Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta, added extra outside pocket.  I really like the size, the leather and the lining.  Vacchetta gives it structure but will soften with age and get more beautiful.  For reference I am 5'6" and around 155 pounds depending on the hour, lol.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> The cutest little bag arrived.  Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta, added extra outside pocket.  I really like the size, the leather and the lining.  Vacchetta gives it structure but will soften with age and get more beautiful.  For reference I am 5'6" and around 155 pounds depending on the hour, lol.
> View attachment 4426921
> View attachment 4426922
> View attachment 4426923
> View attachment 4426924
> View attachment 4426925


Oh its gorgeous! Love,love how it looks on you. And that leather!   Did you add those back slip pockets? I love that idea. Or does the bag come with them?


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Oh its gorgeous! Love,love how it looks on you. And that leather!   Did you add those back slip pockets? I love that idea. Or does the bag come with them?


Thank you.  I debated a long time over a Juliet, but I am so glad I got it and so glad I got the midi size.  I added the pocket after seeing someone else's. It is a big pocket with a snap in the middle.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I debated a long time over a Juliet, but I am so glad I got it and so glad I got the midi size.  I added the pocket after seeing someone else's. It is a big pocket with a snap in the middle.


Its just beautiful and i think i will ask Marco about adding that pocket. I had some doubts last night about the size and voila, here you are today with your beautiful Juliet! That Bordeaux vachetta is just stunning....


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I know for me, I wish this campaign would have happened in the fall when I would be more recuperated from all my MM purchases. I really over extended my self this time.  I don't doubt there are others that feel the same way.  That being said, I caved and pledged for a Luna. I think someone mistakenly released an early bird one and got it later at the regular price. I watched it for like 24 hours  and decided to just go for it. [emoji4]


Me too.  I plan to buy a wallet, but that's all I can do.


----------



## eleanors36

lenie said:


> Here are my newest MM bags.
> 1) Midi Minerva in red Cherry Nappa, light gunmetal hardware, marine lining. No center compartment with an extended front flap. I wanted a classic MM and the Minerva in Taupe pebbled was my very first MM. I love this red Cherry Nappa!
> View attachment 4425938
> 
> 
> 2) Miss M in terra-cotta pompei, gold hardware, and yellow lining. The pompei leather is perfect for the more structured Miss M. The color is a perfect mix of warm orange, Taupey brown, and brick red. It’s a little less saturated in color than the terra-cotta Merinos.
> View attachment 4425939
> 
> View attachment 4425940


So, so beautiful!  I love the Minerva.  That pompei looks gorgeous.


----------



## vink

carterazo said:


> I know for me, I wish this campaign would have happened in the fall when I would be more recuperated from all my MM purchases. I really over extended my self this time.  I don't doubt there are others that feel the same way.  That being said, I caved and pledged for a Luna. I think someone mistakenly released an early bird one and got it later at the regular price. I watched it for like 24 hours  and decided to just go for it. [emoji4]



That’s me. I change my pledge from Luna to Juno. [emoji4] I’m glad you pick it up. [emoji4]


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> The cutest little bag arrived.  Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta, added extra outside pocket.  I really like the size, the leather and the lining.  Vacchetta gives it structure but will soften with age and get more beautiful.  For reference I am 5'6" and around 155 pounds depending on the hour, lol.
> View attachment 4426921
> View attachment 4426922
> View attachment 4426923
> View attachment 4426924
> View attachment 4426925


Super lovely!!! Juliet Midi looks so classy in bordeaux vacchetta and you wear her so well. Now I want a Juliet Midi in vacchetta too...


----------



## Jktgal

Great pic of the Juno! I am very tempted as I love my current backpacks. Oy.

Question, I can't find the edit button on my post in the reference thread. I'd like to add pics to an exsting post. Is the 'edit' facility removed after a certain period? I also could not find the edit button on my last post here (if I click 'more' the option shown is just 'report').


----------



## southernbelle43

Jktgal said:


> Great pic of the Juno! I am very tempted as I love my current backpacks. Oy.
> 
> Question, I can't find the edit button on my post in the reference thread. I'd like to add pics to an exsting post. Is the 'edit' facility removed after a certain period? I also could not find the edit button on my last post here (if I click 'more' the option shown is just 'report').


After 5  mins. You cannot edit.


----------



## jbags07

I just saw this post .....if folks keep posting in it, that will keep it visible for others to see!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-on-kickstarter.1010575/


----------



## Jktgal

@southernbelle43 
I see, thanks! Maybe I should read the rules sometime.... *too lazy*


----------



## ajamy

I am also thinking of asking about other leathers for a wallet and tablet sleeve, did you choose from what is remaining from Marco’s current stock? 


Aminu said:


> I pledged for a Saturn wallet in a different leather, so Marco calculated a slightly higher price for my pledge. I've mentioned the KS campaign in one of the FB groups I'm in. Will try to spread the word elsewhere too. Do you think there'll be a flurry of pledges at the last minute, or has it stalled?[/QUOTE


----------



## Aminu

ajamy said:


> I am also thinking of asking about other leathers for a wallet and tablet sleeve, did you choose from what is remaining from Marco’s current stock?


No I requested a special leather that Marco sourced for my other bags (gold Laminato Lamb), as I really want a wallet to match. He said it wouldn't be a problem and to add an extra 5Euros to the pledge as it's slightly more expensive than Nappa.


----------



## ajamy

Aminu said:


> No I requested a special leather that Marco sourced for my other bags (gold Laminato Lamb), as I really want a wallet to match. He said it wouldn't be a problem and to add an extra 5Euros to the pledge as it's slightly more expensive than Nappa.


That sounds perfect, I am also thinking about laminato lamb, I think the smaller items are perfect for a bit of bling!


----------



## Aminu

Is the 'Bag of My Dreams' a new addition to the Kickstarter?! Sadly, it's not something I can pledge right now, but I am sooo happy to see Marco include rose gold as one of the hardware choices, it's something I hoped he would offer in the future! Yay!


----------



## orchidmyst

Please note that there is a new addition to the Kickstarter called BAG OF MY DREAMS (SPECIAL REWARD). It is at the bottom of the list of possible pledge items.

Details:
Design, create and receive your bag! You'll collaborate with me and my team and you'll be involved in the creation of YOUR style. Following your inputs we'll will create your bag, you'll be free to decide shape, dimensions and all details of the bag of your dreams. Bag will have your name embossed and it will remain a unique masterpiece forever!
You'll be free to decide:
* Bag shape and size.
* Leather (any Nappa, Pebbled, Merinos, Verona, Pompei or Metallic calf).
* Leather color (between all available ones at our tannery).
* Lining color (any of our 15 available colors).
* Hardware finishing (light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal, rose gold).
* Embossed initials or complete name.
* Matching key-chain and credit-card holder.
* Special dust bag.
* Special gift box.

Oh my, ROSE GOLD is available for hardware finishing!


----------



## starsong

Oh my.... Bag of my dreams sounds amazing!


----------



## Taimi

That’s amazing! I just love rose gold. [emoji4]


----------



## Sickgrl13

orchidmyst said:


> Please note that there is a new addition to the Kickstarter called BAG OF MY DREAMS (SPECIAL REWARD). It is at the bottom of the list of possible pledge items.
> 
> Details:
> Design, create and receive your bag! You'll collaborate with me and my team and you'll be involved in the creation of YOUR style. Following your inputs we'll will create your bag, you'll be free to decide shape, dimensions and all details of the bag of your dreams. Bag will have your name embossed and it will remain a unique masterpiece forever!
> You'll be free to decide:
> * Bag shape and size.
> * Leather (any Nappa, Pebbled, Merinos, Verona, Pompei or Metallic calf).
> * Leather color (between all available ones at our tannery).
> * Lining color (any of our 15 available colors).
> * Hardware finishing (light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal, rose gold).
> * Embossed initials or complete name.
> * Matching key-chain and credit-card holder.
> * Special dust bag.
> * Special gift box.
> 
> Oh my, ROSE GOLD is available for hardware finishing!


Sounds amazing but 2,500 Euros is a bit steep for me.  If it was 1,000 I would have strongly considered it.  I'd have loved to design a work tote with a luggage sleeve, water bottle holder, etc as none of the tote type bags MM offered fit my needs without heavy modification.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Please note that there is a new addition to the Kickstarter called BAG OF MY DREAMS (SPECIAL REWARD). It is at the bottom of the list of possible pledge items.
> 
> Details:
> Design, create and receive your bag! You'll collaborate with me and my team and you'll be involved in the creation of YOUR style. Following your inputs we'll will create your bag, you'll be free to decide shape, dimensions and all details of the bag of your dreams. Bag will have your name embossed and it will remain a unique masterpiece forever!
> You'll be free to decide:
> * Bag shape and size.
> * Leather (any Nappa, Pebbled, Merinos, Verona, Pompei or Metallic calf).
> * Leather color (between all available ones at our tannery).
> * Lining color (any of our 15 available colors).
> * Hardware finishing (light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal, rose gold).
> * Embossed initials or complete name.
> * Matching key-chain and credit-card holder.
> * Special dust bag.
> * Special gift box.
> 
> Oh my, ROSE GOLD is available for hardware finishing!


Oh!! Thanks for pointing this out, I know of at least one tPFer that might be interested, I am going to post on the thread she's on!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

jbags07 said:


> I just saw this post .....if folks keep posting in it, that will keep it visible for others to see!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-on-kickstarter.1010575/


What a bummer that someone locked the thread.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> The cutest little bag arrived.  Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta, added extra outside pocket.  I really like the size, the leather and the lining.  Vacchetta gives it structure but will soften with age and get more beautiful.  For reference I am 5'6" and around 155 pounds depending on the hour, lol.
> View attachment 4426921
> View attachment 4426922
> View attachment 4426923
> View attachment 4426924
> View attachment 4426925


Amazing bag and leather!!! Looks great on you too, what an awesome size!


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> What a bummer that someone locked the thread.


What! Its locked now? No one can post? Thats not cool if mods did it...it was not ‘selling’, just an FYI, and like one poster said, look at all the posts on this thread...how can they be unhappy with simply sharing the kickstarter!


----------



## thedseer

I pledged for a wallet, though I'm hoping I can up my pledge to a bag (or a wallet plus a bag) by the end of the month. It seems like it still has some momentum - over 1/3 funded now. The dream bag is amazing - I hope someone does that so we can see what they come up with.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing bag and leather!!! Looks great on you too, what an awesome size!


It is a really fun bag to wear.  Thank you.


----------



## Kylacove

jbags07 said:


> What! Its locked now? No one can post? Thats not cool if mods did it...it was not ‘selling’, just an FYI, and like one poster said, look at all the posts on this thread...how can they be unhappy with simply sharing the kickstarter!


[QUOTE=


It doesn't really surprise me. The powers that be have always seemed to be brand snobs. Just look at the blog posts. They tolerate "lesser" brands if they draw enough traffic but won't go out of their way to highlight them.


----------



## christinemliu

They did mention Massaccesi in 3 or 4 Purseforum Roundups on the blog, the last one though was in May 2016 where they mentioned @tenKrat.

Here's one from Jan 2016:
https://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-january-29/

I suspect the thread was locked because it's too similar to this current thread...


----------



## Jktgal

I have a feeling that thread will be locked, cause you all were lavishing praises on MM.
Vlad said, 

Do not post threads criticizing / praising retailers or stores.
Beside TPF, hard to find the niche customers to support MM, so this is probably the best place. Forgive this newbie for being bossy (I used to be mod for a forum of hundreds of thousand members) but some things that can be still be done to promote on here,
Add KS link to your signature and post on a lot of threads so people see the signature. (Is there minimum post to be eligible for posting a link in signature?) Also post in the what bags are you wearing, craving, etc.
Post your bags in the following threads, to bump up views,
Massaccesi Reference 
Massaccesi bag family 
Massacessi Minerva 
Massaccesi Divina 
Massaccesi Zhoe 
Massaccesi Aphrodite
[I would not recommend creating new threads, it will create suspicion of selling and be locked]
I've asked mods to consolidate the various Massaccesi reveal threads into one, let's see if they do it. If not, maybe we can agree to use this one as a reveal thread going forward?
Finally, post in the blog comments. White bag for summer? Point out the white options in the KS. Colorblock? All bags in the KS!


----------



## Vlad

jbags07 said:


> What! Its locked now? No one can post? Thats not cool if mods did it...it was not ‘selling’, just an FYI, and like one poster said, look at all the posts on this thread...how can they be unhappy with simply sharing the kickstarter!



The thread was locked because it was not a deal or steal, as simple as that. I am glad that this brand has a loyal following and we may feature it on PurseBlog.


----------



## Kylacove

Yes, to most people 20-30% off would be a deal. But the post went poof, proving my point.


----------



## Vlad

There is no point in contesting our modding decisions. The thread is still there, despite being locked.

Please move on with the discussion...


----------



## Kylacove

Any white boxes arrive today?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jktgal said:


> I have a feeling that thread will be locked, cause you all were lavishing praises on MM.
> Vlad said,
> 
> Do not post threads criticizing / praising retailers or stores.
> Beside TPF, hard to find the niche customers to support MM, so this is probably the best place. Forgive this newbie for being bossy (I used to be mod for a forum of hundreds of thousand members) but some things that can be still be done to promote on here,
> Add KS link to your signature and post on a lot of threads so people see the signature. (Is there minimum post to be eligible for posting a link in signature?) Also post in the what bags are you wearing, craving, etc.
> Post your bags in the following threads, to bump up views,
> Massaccesi Reference
> Massaccesi bag family
> Massacessi Minerva
> Massaccesi Divina
> Massaccesi Zhoe
> Massaccesi Aphrodite
> [I would not recommend creating new threads, it will create suspicion of selling and be locked]
> I've asked mods to consolidate the various Massaccesi reveal threads into one, let's see if they do it. If not, maybe we can agree to use this one as a reveal thread going forward?
> Finally, post in the blog comments. White bag for summer? Point out the white options in the KS. Colorblock? All bags in the KS!


The reveal threads are pretty ancient, from when the brand first started. Then they got a lot of complaints and since then we've had to stick to as few threads as possible, so for the past years we've all been revealing on this.


----------



## vink

I don’t think flooding the forum with thread will put our support in good light. There’re rules and we’ve been notified before about “what make the brands get its own private section” or rules against spamming or else. Not all bigger brands get its own sub forum and they don’t flood the forum with threads, either. I understand your well intention on wanting to push the campaign and help Marco out, but flooding the forum won’t put a good light on the brand image and everything associate with it, especially the campaign. The reveals done here and conversation keep the thread going and on top of the list. Vlad said he and the team will take a look at the brand and campaign. Meg already said, too. Let’s hope they’ll feature it on the blog and hopefully it’ll draw enough traffic to the campaign and that there’ll be enough pledge to keep Marco going. Bullying people into submission won’t help and not a good thing to do.


----------



## Jktgal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The reveal threads are pretty ancient, from when the brand first started. Then they got a lot of complaints and since then we've had to stick to as few threads as possible, so for the past years we've all been revealing on this.


It's because you all created one thread for each reveal. If you had kept to one thread for reveal, one of general discussion (here), one for family of bags, o e for a style, there is enough differentiation.

Ye,s, my post got poofed again, with a note:
*Your post in the thread Massaccesi Handbags was deleted. Reason: Kindly do not openly criticise our moderation. Thanks.*
May 10, 2019 at 

I am going back to free riding. Good luck everyone, and enjoy your bags.


----------



## vink

Jktgal said:


> It's because you all created one thread for each reveal. If you had kept to one thread for reveal, one of general discussion (here), one for family of bags, o e for a style, there is enough differentiation.
> 
> Ye,s, my post got poofed again, with a note:
> *Your post in the thread Massaccesi Handbags was deleted. Reason: Kindly do not openly criticise our moderation. Thanks.*
> May 10, 2019 at
> 
> I am going back to free riding. Good luck everyone, and enjoy your bags.



Well, I understand your point, but then, it’ll be like back and forth between threads and as a community, it’s also easier for us to talk and chat in one place. Someone may not visit the forum everyday and visit every threads related to MM. It’ll be easier to just pick up on what’s left from last time. And newcomer will find things easily, too. 

In some main forum, there’s a photo thread that don’t allow any chat and there’s a chat thread dedicated to that photo thread. It’s not easy for a newbie to navigate both at the same time or asking or referring about the exact photo they’re interested in. From my experience interacting with those threads, the photo thread keeps on moving. The chat thread doesn’t move as much. But that’s JMHO.


----------



## tenKrat

I agree with @vink—-reviving very old MM related threads and flooding this “Handbags and Purses” forum with new posts on those threads, as jktgal had suggested, would be beating TPF members over their heads with it. That would be a huge turnoff for me if I wasn’t familiar with MM and probably for others, too. Not a good first impression of a new brand if I’m suddenly bombarded with it. 

It’s great that jktgal started the “Massaccesi Kickstarter” thread. There was no reason for people to get upset that the mods locked that thread. All you need to know about Marco’s campaign is covered in the first few informational posts. Further discussion about the campaign amongst members is unnecessary. We have THIS thread for that. 

It was nice to see jktgal’s enthusiasm for spreading the word about the Kickstarter.  She was a big help to start the new thread on Deals and Steals.  It was disappointing, though, to see that she got disgruntled that her posts that openly criticized the mods were deleted. If someone has a disagreement or problem with a mod’s decision, then that person just needs to take that offline with the mod. Let’s all be nice and exercise common courtesy. Good thing that all Vlad and the mods did was just lock the Kickstarter thread.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Amazing bag and leather!!! Looks great on you too, what an awesome size!


Thank you for the kind words. “ Do clothes make the woman or does the woman make the clothes?”  The age old question.  Well clearly my MM bag makes me look better.


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone received February orders yet?


----------



## anabg

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone received February orders yet?


I haven't. But I think my order was from late February if I am not mistaken.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone received February orders yet?


I just got my January order this week!


----------



## carterazo

I got a white box this week!  It was sent via usps and I got it fast. Marco mailed on May 2 and I got a missed delivery notification on Monday! It was delivered or attempted one day early. Anyhoo... picked it up on Tuesday, but haven't had time for pictures. I did move in today. [emoji7]
Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. Color is more muted irl. Such a great bag!


----------



## lulu212121

anabg said:


> I haven't. But I think my order was from late February if I am not mistaken.


That's when I ordered, too.



carterazo said:


> I just got my January order this week!


Thanks for the updates!


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> I got a white box this week!  It was sent via usps and I got it fast. Marco mailed on May 2 and I got a missed delivery notification on Monday! It was delivered or attempted one day early. Anyhoo... picked it up on Tuesday, but haven't had time for pictures. I did move in today. [emoji7]
> Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. Color is more muted irl. Such a great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428954


Love The color is fabulous! I call dibs if you tire of that beauty!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I got a white box this week!  It was sent via usps and I got it fast. Marco mailed on May 2 and I got a missed delivery notification on Monday! It was delivered or attempted one day early. Anyhoo... picked it up on Tuesday, but haven't had time for pictures. I did move in today. [emoji7]
> Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. Color is more muted irl. Such a great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428954


Ooo.  Beautiful color.  You always do a great job with colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I just got my January order this week!


me too


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> I got a white box this week!  It was sent via usps and I got it fast. Marco mailed on May 2 and I got a missed delivery notification on Monday! It was delivered or attempted one day early. Anyhoo... picked it up on Tuesday, but haven't had time for pictures. I did move in today. [emoji7]
> Sabrina midi in fucshia pebbled. Color is more muted irl. Such a great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428954


Congrats! You Sabrina Midi looks amazing in this color. I want the Sabrina. I think the Sabrina Midi it too small for me. I will not sell it because of the I love the Plum lambskin leather. Enjoy.


----------



## bonniekir

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone received February orders yet?



Nope! Marco informed me they soon will be on their way [emoji1]


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have a Hera and a Victoria coming soon.


----------



## lulu212121

bonniekir said:


> Nope! Marco informed me they soon will be on their way [emoji1]


Thank you!!!


----------



## tenKrat

My Penelope in Royal blue goat suede, fuchsia lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived earlier this week. The suede is soft and lovely. 




I also ordered a Hera in this same leather with the intention that it will be a statement bag—-the rich and bright color makes a big impact. Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My Penelope in Royal blue goat suede, fuchsia lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived earlier this week. The suede is soft and lovely.
> View attachment 4430258
> 
> View attachment 4430259
> 
> I also ordered a Hera in this same leather with the intention that it will be a statement bag—-the rich and bright color makes a big impact. Blue is my favorite color.


That is really pretty.  It looks incredibly soft and luxurious.  The Hera will be a statement bag for sure. I am eager to see it.


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered an additional shoulder strap for my rust vacchetta Zhoe Legend.  I wasn’t quite satisfied with shortening the much longer crossbody strap the bag comes with. I like this shorter strap much better when I want to turn my bag into a shoulder carry style. 

The chain links give my bag a dressier vibe.


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered an additional shoulder strap for my black vacchetta Zhoe and black vacchetta Mia, too. Hardware is dark gunmetal. I really like this strap on my Mia. I think it will become my favorite strap for this bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Another goodie that was in my white box, a brownrose nappa Victoria Midi. It has burgundy lining and light gunmetal hardware. The color is a dark mauve. I love Marco’s nappa leathers because they are so soft, not matte, not glossy. Just perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
This bag may become my favorite MM bag. 



It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather. 



Minerva style strap


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
> This bag may become my favorite MM bag. [emoji813]
> View attachment 4430289
> 
> 
> It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather.
> View attachment 4430290
> 
> 
> Minerva style strap
> View attachment 4430292


Wow!!! What a ton of absolutely incredible goodies. My favorite bag colors are blue (though more navy but still love the shade of that luxurious goatskin!) and brown, so I absolutely love your reveals. However, I think my favorite is the Mia with it's new super classy strap!


----------



## southernbelle43

TenKrat these are gorgeous!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
> This bag may become my favorite MM bag.
> View attachment 4430289
> 
> 
> It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather.
> View attachment 4430290
> 
> 
> Minerva style strap
> View attachment 4430292



All of your bags are gorgeous but this Angelica Messenger in cuoio vachetta is the holy grail. It is fabulous in this style and leather and I love the handle modifications.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> My Penelope in Royal blue goat suede, fuchsia lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived earlier this week. The suede is soft and lovely.
> View attachment 4430258
> 
> View attachment 4430259
> 
> I also ordered a Hera in this same leather with the intention that it will be a statement bag—-the rich and bright color makes a big impact. Blue is my favorite color.



Your Hera will sure be a statement bag. This color is striking!


----------



## msd_bags

I found a third party strap a week or so ago.  For me it is the perfect fit and style for my Zhoe Legend.  I used it for the first time today.  (Excuse the clash of the prints - bag strap and dress. [emoji16])


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> My Penelope in Royal blue goat suede, fuchsia lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived earlier this week. The suede is soft and lovely.
> View attachment 4430258
> 
> View attachment 4430259
> 
> I also ordered a Hera in this same leather with the intention that it will be a statement bag—-the rich and bright color makes a big impact. Blue is my favorite color.


This is gorgeous I love the color. I love blue bags. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Another goodie that was in my white box, a brownrose nappa Victoria Midi. It has burgundy lining and light gunmetal hardware. The color is a dark mauve. I love Marco’s nappa leathers because they are so soft, not matte, not glossy. Just perfect.
> View attachment 4430281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430282


I love this bag I agree his nappa leathers are amazing. Not too hard and not too soft as you said perfect. The style is lovely I am so pleased Marco agreed to do a midi Victoria I always loved the style but the regular was too big for me. The size looks perfect. Love it enjoy.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I love this bag I agree his nappa leathers are amazing. Not too hard and not too soft as you said perfect. The style is lovely I am so pleased Marco agreed to do a midi Victoria I always loved the style but the regular was too big for me. The size looks perfect. Love it enjoy.



Congratulations with your new bags! Thay are all lovely in their own way. Great that dj convinced Marco to design smaler versions of the Victoria and the Juliet. .. allthough I personally have the larger version, I appreciate you ladies wantingthe smaller versions.[emoji1]


----------



## SEWDimples

tenKrat said:


> Another goodie that was in my white box, a brownrose nappa Victoria Midi. It has burgundy lining and light gunmetal hardware. The color is a dark mauve. I love Marco’s nappa leathers because they are so soft, not matte, not glossy. Just perfect.
> View attachment 4430281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430282


Congrats!  I love all your new bags, but I really love the Victoria Midi in brownrose Nappa. I purchased the Alexia in the same color and lining, but with gold hardware. Enjoy.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
> This bag may become my favorite MM bag.
> View attachment 4430289
> 
> 
> It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather.
> View attachment 4430290
> 
> 
> Minerva style strap
> View attachment 4430292


I can see why it's a favorite.  Beautiful vachetta!


----------



## Aminu

msd_bags said:


> I found a third party strap a week or so ago.  For me it is the perfect fit and style for my Zhoe Legend.  I used it for the first time today.  (Excuse the clash of the prints - bag strap and dress. [emoji16])
> View attachment 4430572


Looks great! What leather and colour is your Zhoe Legend?


----------



## msd_bags

Aminu said:


> Looks great! What leather and colour is your Zhoe Legend?



Thanks!  Got this in mid-2015.  Marco called it beige, but it’s more like cream to me.  It’s calf leather that is not part of his usual collection.  He offered it to me when I was looking for a cream shade.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

tenKrat said:


> I ordered an additional shoulder strap for my rust vacchetta Zhoe Legend.  I wasn’t quite satisfied with shortening the much longer crossbody strap the bag comes with. I like this shorter strap much better when I want to turn my bag into a shoulder carry style.
> 
> The chain links give my bag a dressier vibe.
> View attachment 4430269
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430270


I love all of your order!! Beautiful colors and leathers. The new strap drops look perfect and like they make your bags easy to use. I especially love the suede - rich colored suede is such a treat. I also love your brownrose nappa - I love Marco's nappa. Mine has gotten softer with use! And of course that vachetta is to die for!


----------



## Kylacove

Looks like the next batch of orders are shipping. My first pebbled and vacchetta should be the next order. Anyone still working on future orders or are we all tapped out?


----------



## BittyMonkey

I ordered a couple of things before the Kickstarter and pledged quite a bit, but if that doesn't go through I am likely done. I'm waiting on:

Bronze Hera
Cream Victoria
Scarlet red metallic Penelope
Dark amethyst metallic Callista
Port merinos Modena


----------



## bonniekir

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered a couple of things before the Kickstarter and pledged quite a bit, but if that doesn't go through I am likely done. I'm waiting on:
> 
> Bronze Hera
> Cream Victoria
> Scarlet red metallic Penelope
> Dark amethyst metallic Callista
> Port merinos Modena



I like the different choises you made, since the colours as models can be used in different occations. I have exactly the similar models and like them all! [emoji106]


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My Penelope in Royal blue goat suede, fuchsia lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived earlier this week. The suede is soft and lovely.
> View attachment 4430258
> 
> View attachment 4430259
> 
> I also ordered a Hera in this same leather with the intention that it will be a statement bag—-the rich and bright color makes a big impact. Blue is my favorite color.





tenKrat said:


> Another goodie that was in my white box, a brownrose nappa Victoria Midi. It has burgundy lining and light gunmetal hardware. The color is a dark mauve. I love Marco’s nappa leathers because they are so soft, not matte, not glossy. Just perfect.
> View attachment 4430281
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430282





tenKrat said:


> And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
> This bag may become my favorite MM bag. [emoji813]
> View attachment 4430289
> 
> 
> It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather.
> View attachment 4430290
> 
> 
> Minerva style strap
> View attachment 4430292


Congrats on all your beauties and goodies! [emoji255] 
That blue is stunning!  I think the cuoio vacchetta is the yummiest leather color I've seen. I regret not really paying attention to it before. I will enjoy looking at yours. [emoji7]


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Love[emoji813] The color is fabulous! I call dibs if you tire of that beauty![emoji3]


Lol! Ok. You might have to wait quite a few years, though. [emoji28] 





eleanors36 said:


> Ooo.  Beautiful color.  You always do a great job with colors.


Thank you! [emoji5] 





SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! You Sabrina Midi looks amazing in this color. I want the Sabrina. I think the Sabrina Midi it too small for me. I will not sell it because of the I love the Plum lambskin leather. Enjoy.


Thanks! Hope you can get one that is just right!





southernbelle43 said:


> me too


Can't wait to see your pics! [emoji41]


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered a couple of things before the Kickstarter and pledged quite a bit, but if that doesn't go through I am likely done. I'm waiting on:
> 
> Bronze Hera
> Cream Victoria
> Scarlet red metallic Penelope
> Dark amethyst metallic Callista
> Port merinos Modena


I look forward to seeing your bronze metallic Hera.  I almost ordered the very same bag.


----------



## tenKrat

@christinemliu, I do love the shorter shoulder straps with chain links, so much so that I will order one for the cuoio vacchetta Mia that I am waiting on.  It lends a very nice, cleaner look to the smaller bags like the Zhoes and Mia when shoulder-carried, as opposed to just shortening the standard crossbody strap.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Looks like the next batch of orders are shipping. My first pebbled and vacchetta should be the next order. Anyone still working on future orders or are we all tapped out?


I'm done for a loooong time! I killed the roots of my money tree. [emoji47] [emoji52] [emoji28]


----------



## tenKrat

Here are those awesome shoulder straps again. I moisturized these bags, Mia and Zhoe Legend, and they look better than new.


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Here are those awesome shoulder straps again. I moisturized these bags, Mia and Zhoe Legend, and they look better than new.
> View attachment 4432536



For sure they look splendid!!


----------



## eleanors36

Kylacove said:


> Looks like the next batch of orders are shipping. My first pebbled and vacchetta should be the next order. Anyone still working on future orders or are we all tapped out?


I am completely done.  I don't even know if I can help him very much with the Kickstarter because I am so tapped out from October through February orders.  I am so happy with his bags, though.  I really am.


----------



## southernbelle43

More cudos for my little Juliet midi. I am enjoying this bag so much. To be honest I was not sure about it when I first started using it because I chose the stiff leather. It made the zipper really hard to open.  But I have carried it for 6 days and the more I use it, the more I like it.  As it ages , it will be perfect.  On another note I am so sad for Marco.  It is doubtful he is going to make his goal and I feel so sad for him.


----------



## Kylacove

It would take about 150 people to buy 1 bag to get to goal and so far there are only 55 backers. I kept hoping some people were waiting until getting paid on the 15th, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> Here are those awesome shoulder straps again. I moisturized these bags, Mia and Zhoe Legend, and they look better than new.
> View attachment 4432536



I don’t know what’s wrong with me. Everytime I see your Zhoe legend, I really want to have one, but it seems like I just can’t make up my mind to order one. Very funny.


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> Looks like the next batch of orders are shipping. My first pebbled and vacchetta should be the next order. Anyone still working on future orders or are we all tapped out?



He just contacted me the other day about some questions regarding the specification of my order. This one is placed in the end of February or early March. I guess he’s finishing them all out. I’m waiting to see how his Kickstarter will do. I pledge for a Juno. I hope his campaign makes it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> It would take about 150 people to buy 1 bag to get to goal and so far there are only 55 backers. I kept hoping some people were waiting until getting paid on the 15th, but it doesn't look good.


I don't think that is the issue because the money would not come out of your account until late May,  very sad


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> It would take about 150 people to buy 1 bag to get to goal and so far there are only 55 backers. I kept hoping some people were waiting until getting paid on the 15th, but it doesn't look good.


I suppose for the next couple of years all of us who bought MM bags can sell and trade with each other, sigh.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Here are those awesome shoulder straps again. I moisturized these bags, Mia and Zhoe Legend, and they look better than new.
> View attachment 4432536



Those chain straps really look so nice. Can you give me the specs on the length of the short strap? Thank you.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @christinemliu, I do love the shorter shoulder straps with chain links, so much so that I will order one for the cuoio vacchetta Mia that I am waiting on.  It lends a very nice, cleaner look to the smaller bags like the Zhoes and Mia when shoulder-carried, as opposed to just shortening the standard crossbody strap.


Gasp! You ordered a cuoio vacchetta Mia? Oh, I can't wait to see that!!! Along with that beautiful strap, that will be one gorgeous bag and most likely rank as the top bag I wish ordered...


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I don’t know what’s wrong with me. Everytime I see your Zhoe legend, I really want to have one, but it seems like I just can’t make up my mind to order one. Very funny.


What is wrong with you, @vink?!!  Get on it!


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Those chain straps really look so nice. Can you give me the specs on the length of the short strap? Thank you.


Here is a better pic of the straps. The length is 29.25”.


----------



## Kylacove

vink said:


> I don’t know what’s wrong with me. Everytime I see your Zhoe legend, I really want to have one, but it seems like I just can’t make up my mind to order one. Very funny.



I love my Zhoe Legends, especially with rear slip pocket even though I usually go for bigger bags. They are big enough for my non workday essentials and easy to carry. If you can swing it, vink, you should get one. They are very fun to colorblock too.


----------



## vink

tenKrat said:


> What is wrong with you, @vink?!!  Get on it!



I kinda don’t know what I should order it in. I like the look of Vacchetta on you, but I don’t think I like it on me. And I want it to be structured, but not too much. Like having some slight softness. So, no Merino, Verona, pebble, Pompeii, and Tuscania . I don’t know. Nappa?  Or that printed lizard-like leather? I kinda forget about the name. I like the color available for that leather, but I’m not really a fan of prints and that texture, although it look beautiful. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I think I’m over thinking this bag too much. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Kylacove said:


> I love my Zhoe Legends, especially with rear slip pocket even though I usually go for bigger bags. They are big enough for my non workday essentials and easy to carry. If you can swing it, vink, you should get one. They are very fun to colorblock too.



I don’t know what I should order it in. And I’m brain dead for colorblock. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I kinda don’t know what I should order it in. I like the look of Vacchetta on you, but I don’t think I like it on me. And I want it to be structured, but not too much. Like having some slight softness. So, no Merino, Verona, pebble, Pompeii, and Tuscania . I don’t know. Nappa?  Or that printed lizard-like leather? I kinda forget about the name. I like the color available for that leather, but I’m not really a fan of prints and that texture, although it look beautiful. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I think I’m over thinking this bag too much. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I also love my Zhoe Legend.   And my last order is actually another Zhoe Legend - in Port Merinos leather, with midi Minerva shoulder strap.


----------



## tenKrat

vink said:


> I kinda don’t know what I should order it in. I like the look of Vacchetta on you, but I don’t think I like it on me. And I want it to be structured, but not too much. Like having some slight softness. So, no Merino, Verona, pebble, Pompeii, and Tuscania . I don’t know. Nappa?  Or that printed lizard-like leather? I kinda forget about the name. I like the color available for that leather, but I’m not really a fan of prints and that texture, although it look beautiful. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I think I’m over thinking this bag too much. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Nappa would be a good choice because it has structure but also has the softness you want. Nappa would be my only other choice besides vacchetta for Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> I also love my Zhoe Legend. [emoji813]  And my last order is actually another Zhoe Legend - in Port Merinos leather, with midi Minerva shoulder strap.[emoji2]





tenKrat said:


> Nappa would be a good choice because it has structure but also has the softness you want. Nappa would be my only other choice besides vacchetta for Zhoe/Zhoe Legend.


Maybe nappa then? It's kinda funny I've been pondering over this bag for too long, but never really think about it. Maybe I should do something. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## southernbelle43

Vink, vacchetta is not that structured unless it is lined with something to make it that way. My Juliet has been carried for 5 days now and is getting quite soft while maintaining its structure. I wish I could upload a video to show you how it moves. Now in my Valerie it was really stiff, but that bag was created to be rigid, so i am sure it had some type of inner lining as well. I hope this helps with your decision.


----------



## tenKrat

First outing for Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa. This dark mauve color is sooo pretty.  The size is just right, not too big or too small.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> First outing for Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa. This dark mauve color is sooo pretty.  The size is just right, not too big or too small.
> View attachment 4434453


That is really lovely. I liked the brown rose nappa from the very beginning, but got distracted and never ordered anything in that leather to my regret. You look very chic.


----------



## Kylacove

Beautiful bag. Love your outfit too.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Vink, vacchetta is not that structured unless it is lined with something to make it that way. My Juliet has been carried for 5 days now and is getting quite soft while maintaining its structure. I wish I could upload a video to show you how it moves. Now in my Valerie it was really stiff, but that bag was created to be rigid, so i am sure it had some type of inner lining as well. I hope this helps with your decision.
> View attachment 4434377
> View attachment 4434378


This is a stunning colour!


tenKrat said:


> First outing for Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa. This dark mauve color is sooo pretty.  The size is just right, not too big or too small.
> View attachment 4434453


And it works perfectly with your dress. Beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Thank you. It is one of the prettiest vacchettas that MM offered. A rich, expensive burgundy. I do love this little bag. I have carried it 9 days in a row which is a record for me.[/QUOTE]


----------



## southernbelle43

LOL my above quote reminded me of something funny. Many many years ago there was ad for a car and one of the features it supposedly had was "Rich Corinthian leather."  Later we learned there was no such thing.  My hubby and I joke about that when someone claims that a product is wonderful. We say, "Like Rich, Corinthian leather."


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> First outing for Victoria Midi in brownrose nappa. This dark mauve color is sooo pretty.  The size is just right, not too big or too small.
> View attachment 4434453


That is so pretty!


----------



## ajamy

vink said:


> I kinda don’t know what I should order it in. I like the look of Vacchetta on you, but I don’t think I like it on me. And I want it to be structured, but not too much. Like having some slight softness. So, no Merino, Verona, pebble, Pompeii, and Tuscania . I don’t know. Nappa?  Or that printed lizard-like leather? I kinda forget about the name. I like the color available for that leather, but I’m not really a fan of prints and that texture, although it look beautiful. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I think I’m over thinking this bag too much. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I have a mini-Zhoe in merinos, and an Aura in Verona, and even though both these leathers are considered soft and slouchy, the bags have kept their structured shape (and both have been well used).  Maybe Marco puts a backing into these styles?  Anyway, I wouldn't automatically rule out a softer leather for a Zhoe.


----------



## Aminu

@vink you can also request extra backing if you want to use a softer leather but retain a structured shape. Marco used a microfibre 'black 05' to add support to my Divina Midi in thin Laminato Lamb leather so it's nice and sturdy, without any extra weight. My pebbled Divina Midi sags at the bottom so I requested additional support for my pebbled Angelica as I didn't want any slouching. It's something I will always ask for unless using a stiff leather to start with.

However, all this is moot unless Marco reaches his Kickstarter goal...


----------



## Kylacove

Every order helps so @vink
 might as well go ahead. I think vacchetta or nappa would work.


----------



## jaspearl

I would like to ask owners of both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend, which bag you prefer and why? 

Marco is willing to take another order from me, phew, I prefer the look of the Zhoe sideways, the Zhoe Legend seems a bit fatter, so I'm concerned that the Legend might be too fat under the arm...I intend to get it with an 8 inch strap drop. 

But I love the idea of compartments in a bag. 

I've  been looking at all pics of both bags and I still can't decide.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> That is really lovely. You look very chic.





Kylacove said:


> Beautiful bag. Love your outfit too.





Ludmilla said:


> And it works perfectly with your dress. Beautiful!





coach943 said:


> That is so pretty!


Thank you, ladies.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> My hubby and I joke about that when someone claims that a product is wonderful. We say, "Like Rich, Corinthian leather."


That’s funny. I also get a big kick out of inside jokes only DH and I share.


----------



## tenKrat

jaspearl said:


> I would like to ask owners of both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend, which bag you prefer and why?
> 
> I prefer the look of the Zhoe sideways, the Zhoe Legend seems a bit fatter, so I'm concerned that the Legend might be too fat under the arm...I intend to get it with an 8 inch strap drop.


I like the Zhoe Legend more—-I like the compartments for organizing my stuff because I don’t use pouches (except one very small one for doodads like lip gloss) in smaller bags. 

It’s difficult for me to say if the Legend will be “too fat” for you or not since I don’t know exactly what that is for you. With the 8” strap drop that you want, the bag would end up fairly close to your armpit, I’m guessing?  

For me, the only type of bag that I would wear that high up is a clutch with a narrow profile and thin strap.


----------



## jaspearl

tenKrat said:


> I like the Zhoe Legend more—-I like the compartments for organizing my stuff because I don’t use pouches (except one very small one for doodads like lip gloss) in smaller bags.
> 
> It’s difficult for me to say if the Legend will be “too fat” for you or not since I don’t know exactly what that is for you. With the 8” strap drop that you want, the bag would end up fairly close to your armpit, I’m guessing?
> 
> For me, the only type of bag that I would wear that high up is a clutch with a narrow profile and thin strap.


Hmmm very true. The bag will be close to my armpit so my arm will in theory have to rest on the bag.... so a slimmer bag would be preferable unless I extend the drop. 

Ok, I shall go measure and think about it! 

Thanks!


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I would like to ask owners of both the Zhoe and the Zhoe Legend, which bag you prefer and why?
> 
> Marco is willing to take another order from me, phew, I prefer the look of the Zhoe sideways, the Zhoe Legend seems a bit fatter, so I'm concerned that the Legend might be too fat under the arm...I intend to get it with an 8 inch strap drop.
> 
> But I love the idea of compartments in a bag.
> 
> I've  been looking at all pics of both bags and I still can't decide.



Are you firm on the 8 inches strap drop?  I measured my third party strap on my Zhoe Legend and it gives a drop of 29cm (a little over 11inches). At this drop I think everything is in proportion.  Oh, and I recommend a strap width of 1.5-2 inches at this length.

(Sorry I don’t have a regular Zhoe to compare the Legend with.)


----------



## msd_bags

Here’s another shot


----------



## Aminu

Only 9 days to go on the Kickstarter and it's not even at 50%. Is anyone else starting to get worried?! I'm about to add a Zhoe to my pledge, I've shared the campaign on two Facebooks groups and also with a friend who admired my bags. I don't have a large network of contacts or any social media following, but perhaps some of you do? What else would help? It's inconceivable that MM could disappear


----------



## jaspearl

msd_bags said:


> Here’s another shot
> View attachment 4435860


You look good with your Zhoe Legend! Actually it does look like 11inch drop is good. 

All of my bags have an 8 or 9 inch drop. 

Let me re-measure and decide. 

Thanks!


----------



## HermesHope

I have shared the Kickstarter on my blog, so I know some visitors have clicked through. Most of my friends, however, aren’t bagoholics, sadly


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> Only 9 days to go on the Kickstarter and it's not even at 50%. Is anyone else starting to get worried?! I'm about to add a Zhoe to my pledge, I've shared the campaign on two Facebooks groups and also with a friend who admired my bags. I don't have a large network of contacts or any social media following, but perhaps some of you do? What else would help? It's inconceivable that MM could disappear


It seems unlikely that he is going to make his goal.  I researched why Kickstarter campaigns fail and the number one reason given is that 90% of the work has to be done before ever putting something on Kickstarter. I am not sure what this means...getting word out to everyone, everywhere about the campaign? I don't know what access Marco had to professional marketing people and other things that he might have needed. I have been very sad for a week now because   it does not look good at all.  Sigh.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> It seems unlikely that he is going to make his goal.  I researched why Kickstarter campaigns fail and the number one reason given is that 90% of the work has to be done before ever putting something on Kickstarter. I am not sure what this means...getting word out to everyone, everywhere about the campaign? I don't know what access Marco had to professional marketing people and other things that he might have needed. I have been very sad for a week now because   it does not look good at all.  Sigh.


I know.  I don't know a lot about marketing although I think for some of us, it would have been helpful if he had waited a couple months.  I mentioned before about all the bags I purchased from October -February--about 10!  But I'm so tapped out now and can't even swing one.  Also moving so I need to go easy these days.  Really sad about this.


----------



## Aminu

I guess Marco will just continue as before, but with increased prices. I can't imagine he'd stop altogether?


----------



## coach943

Aminu said:


> I guess Marco will just continue as before, but with increased prices. I can't imagine he'd stop altogether?


I hope he can. It sounds like he really needed the additional financial capital to have a better order management system. His business may not be viable without it, even with increased prices.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I hope he can. It sounds like he really needed the additional financial capital to have a better order management system. His business may not be viable without it, even with increased prices.


Reading his prospectus on Kickstarter, it sounds as though he offered too many choices and too much customization for three people and him to turn out enough to make a profit.  This is his livelihood so I cannot imagine his not doing something.  But if he does I think it will be with very limited choices of leather  and customizations. And with significantly increased prices.  However, one wonders why he did not do that last year when he realized he was going under.  Time will tell and I do hope we have not lost MM and his art forever.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> That’s funny. I also get a big kick out of inside jokes only DH and I share.


And we have many, lol.


----------



## TotinScience

eleanors36 said:


> I know.  I don't know a lot about marketing although I think for some of us, it would have been helpful if he had waited a couple months.  I mentioned before about all the bags I purchased from October -February--about 10!  But I'm so tapped out now and can't even swing one.  Also moving so I need to go easy these days.  Really sad about this.


All of this. I think if the shop was not taking any new orders but the Kickstarter was announced before it was live, the goal would have been totally achievable. I ordered 2 bags after the shop closure and I could have totally gotten two new styles instead but now it's just not realistic financially . But our dear Marco wouldn't be himself if he weren't trying to make every customer and their final final order happy


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> All of this. I think if the shop was not taking any new orders but the Kickstarter was announced before it was live, the goal would have been totally achievable. I ordered 2 bags after the shop closure and I could have totally gotten two new styles instead but now it's just not realistic financially . But our dear Marco wouldn't be himself if he weren't trying to make every customer and their final final order happy



I agree...  I never stopped ordering  I have four or five in the pipeline and was able to do one on Kickstarter.  But yes, he let us do that because that’s Marco.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Reading his prospectus on Kickstarter, it sounds as though he offered too many choices and too much customization for three people and him to turn out enough to make a profit.  This is his livelihood so I cannot imagine his not doing something.  But if he does I think it will be with very limited choices of leather  and customizations. And with significantly increased prices.  However, one wonders why he did not do that last year when he realized he was going under.  Time will tell and I do hope we have not lost MM and his art forever.


I hope so too, that we will not lose MM. This is only my theory, I obviously don't know for sure, but my impression is that Marco has really wanted to keep his prices fairly low and affordable. I guess also just part of how incredible he is.

And I wonder if that was part of why BE closed? Their prices were really high.

A thoight I had was that if he mainly just needs website development (to create instant online models which could cut out some of the communication he does and reduce mistakes), I wonder if some bag lover out there would do it in exchange for bags haha...


----------



## Coastal jewel

While I love all the choices provided,  sometimes think there are “too many”.  Too many similar leather colors and too many styles.  I don’t believe I’m saying this but I’ve not ordered because I could not make up my mind.  Of course, since the closing was announced, I’ve thrown caution to the wind.  I hope he can continue to do what he loves and what we love.  I know that in most businesses, the more you customize the higher the “up” charge.  He has offered an amazing product at an amazing price point.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> Reading his prospectus on Kickstarter, it sounds as though he offered too many choices and too much customization for three people and him to turn out enough to make a profit.  This is his livelihood so I cannot imagine his not doing something.  But if he does I think it will be with very limited choices of leather  and customizations. And with significantly increased prices.  However, one wonders why he did not do that last year when he realized he was going under.  Time will tell and I do hope we have not lost MM and his art forever.





Coastal jewel said:


> While I love all the choices provided,  sometimes think there are “too many”.  Too many similar leather colors and too many styles.  I don’t believe I’m saying this but I’ve not ordered because I could not make up my mind.  Of course, since the closing was announced, I’ve thrown caution to the wind.  I hope he can continue to do what he loves and what we love.  I know that in most businesses, the more you customize the higher the “up” charge.  He has offered an amazing product at an amazing price point.





christinemliu said:


> I hope so too, that we will not lose MM. This is only my theory, I obviously don't know for sure, but my impression is that Marco has really wanted to keep his prices fairly low and affordable. I guess also just part of how incredible he is.
> 
> And I wonder if that was part of why BE closed? Their prices were really high.
> 
> A thoight I had was that if he mainly just needs website development (to create instant online models which could cut out some of the communication he does and reduce mistakes), I wonder if some bag lover out there would do it in exchange for bags haha...


I agree with everyone, and I'm not criticizing him at all because I absolutely love his bags and would buy more later this year if he is still doing this. The variations must cost a lot to do, and I agree about the website.  It was difficult for me to decide on leathers because I don't know as much about some of them as some of you did, so I tried a sampling.  I probably made at least two mistakes for me, but they are still great bags.


----------



## Kylacove

The variety is what kept me coming back to MM or I would have stopped a long time ago. There was always the lure of trying a new style or leather. I've done my part to keep him going-10 bags coming.


----------



## Aminu

Kylacove said:


> The variety is what kept me coming back to MM or I would have stopped a long time ago. There was always the lure of trying a new style or leather. I've done my part to keep him going-10 bags coming.


Same. I was introduced to MM because the perfect handbag I'd been searching high and low for didn't exist. Now I have 5 of them and plans for at least 2 more. I really hope he finds a way to continue.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Aminu said:


> Same. I was introduced to MM because the perfect handbag I'd been searching high and low for didn't exist. Now I have 5 of them and plans for at least 2 more. I really hope he finds a way to continue.



Agreed! My first MM bag was the perfect tote for me, one I couldn't find at any brand no matter how far and wide I searched. Marco gave me everything I needed in a tote!

I'm about to go back to graduate school so I really can't be buying anymore bags right now. I too hope he finds a way to continue, because in two years when I'm done with school I'll be more than willing to pay for his bags, even at a higher price point! I've been so pleased with mine, and I still want a couple more styles!!


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> A thoight I had was that if he mainly just needs website development (to create instant online models which could cut out some of the communication he does and reduce mistakes), I wonder if some bag lover out there would do it in exchange for bags haha...



I'm a web developer, but this would not be an insubstantial effort... developing an e-commerce system with that level of product variation and updated preview graphics per the multiple product variants would be *very *costly to develop. I'm hoping that he's able to tack on to his existing system and avoid a total redo, so he saves some $$$... but it all depends on how extendable his existing system is.


----------



## eleanors36

I'll also say that because of Marco, I learned so much about making great bags: the leathers, hardware, custom features like pockets and zippers and straps, and great customer service.  I have a tough time looking at other manufacturers now; I really do.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> The variety is what kept me coming back to MM or I would have stopped a long time ago. There was always the lure of trying a new style or leather. I've done my part to keep him going-10 bags coming.


Yes you have!


----------



## eleanors36

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Agreed! My first MM bag was the perfect tote for me, one I couldn't find at any brand no matter how far and wide I searched. Marco gave me everything I needed in a tote!
> 
> I'm about to go back to graduate school so I really can't be buying anymore bags right now. I too hope he finds a way to continue, because in two years when I'm done with school I'll be more than willing to pay for his bags, even at a higher price point! I've been so pleased with mine, and I still want a couple more styles!!


Good for you about graduate school!


----------



## christinemliu

mleleigh said:


> I'm a web developer, but this would not be an insubstantial effort... developing an e-commerce system with that level of product variation and updated preview graphics per the multiple product variants would be *very *costly to develop. I'm hoping that he's able to tack on to his existing system and avoid a total redo, so he saves some $$$... but it all depends on how extendable his existing system is.


Thanks, this is pretty enlightening. Then do you think the amount he is asking from his Kickstarter is enough to develop it?

I went from planning to own just one MM, to (I think after my last order(s) arrive) more than 15 haha (bags + SLGs in all)...I owe much of that due to this thread...which I have expressed multiple times...but again, thank you all!

And it's true, once you experience MM's bespoke, it's hard to go back...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just the web design won’t keep him in business. 350€ needs to become 950€.


----------



## Kylacove

The problem with that is new people aren't likely to try the brand at that price point. I agree his prices need to go up some but not that much.


----------



## Aminu

7 days to go, one last push for visibility! I've just added the cost of a Zhoe to my pledge and shared the Kickstarter campaign in a couple more places. I've also been posting OOTDs on Facebook with my MM bags. What about you?


----------



## TotinScience

Marco has officially stopped the campaign


----------



## msd_bags

Sad. [emoji17]


----------



## Aminu

Ah well, we tried. I'll be interested to see what happens next, I'm hopeful he'll still find a way to continue.


----------



## BittyMonkey

People might want to send a sympathetic email. I’m sure he is upset.


----------



## mleleigh

Here’s what he posted on FB:


----------



## southernbelle43

Just received the email that Marco is cancelling the campaign, but thank goodness it sounds like he is going forward. I have confirmed my Kickstarter order and picked the leather, color, etc.


----------



## djfmn

I visited Marco today at his workshop in Ascoli Piceno actually he is in Villa Rosa. I know you requested photographs but there are very strict privacy laws in Italy and because of that I was unable to take any photographs. All I have are the photographs in my memory. He is a very kind and genuine person. We spent a long time talking about Massaccesi handbags the history and the past as well as the current and a little bit about the future. As you are all aware the Kickstarter has been cancelled but Marco will continue making his beautiful leather bags. I have converted my kickstarter Little Diana into an order. I met his wonderful production staff and watched them as they carefully working on the bags. The attention to detail under Marco's guidance and watchful eye was amazing to see. I know now how each of my bags are made with great care and detail along with lots of love. I saw some of the most beautiful leather I have ever seen. I also was given a lesson about leather and the qualities of leather as a natural product. Some of the leathers I saw were breathtaking. Leathers I have never seen before one of them was the most incredible leather I have ever seen. I am heading out to walk around the city and take in some of the sites. I will add some further posts. Ciao. Ciao.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have to wait a couple of months to place another order. Honestly I shouldn’t have backed with my current stripped money tree, so I will order when I’ve recovered somewhat. 

That said, I have a box coming today and should have pics later.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> I visited Marco today at his workshop in Ascoli Piceno actually he is in Villa Rosa. I know you requested photographs but there are very strict privacy laws in Italy and because of that I was unable to take any photographs. All I have are the photographs in my memory. He is a very kind and genuine person. We spent a long time talking about Massaccesi handbags the history and the past as well as the current and a little bit about the future. As you are all aware the Kickstarter has been cancelled but Marco will continue making his beautiful leather bags. I have converted my kickstarter Little Diana into an order. I met his wonderful production staff and watched them as they carefully working on the bags. The attention to detail under Marco's guidance and watchful eye was amazing to see. I know now how each of my bags are made with great care and detail along with lots of love. I saw some of the most beautiful leather I have ever seen. I also was given a lesson about leather and the qualities of leather as a natural product. Some of the leathers I saw were breathtaking. Leathers I have never seen before one of them was the most incredible leather I have ever seen. I am heading out to walk around the city and take in some of the sites. I will add some further posts. Ciao. Ciao.


Sounds wonderful!  I hope I can order another bag in a few months from him.  Enjoy Italy!


----------



## Megs

Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I visited Marco today at his workshop in Ascoli Piceno actually he is in Villa Rosa. I know you requested photographs but there are very strict privacy laws in Italy and because of that I was unable to take any photographs. All I have are the photographs in my memory. He is a very kind and genuine person. We spent a long time talking about Massaccesi handbags the history and the past as well as the current and a little bit about the future. As you are all aware the Kickstarter has been cancelled but Marco will continue making his beautiful leather bags. I have converted my kickstarter Little Diana into an order. I met his wonderful production staff and watched them as they carefully working on the bags. The attention to detail under Marco's guidance and watchful eye was amazing to see. I know now how each of my bags are made with great care and detail along with lots of love. I saw some of the most beautiful leather I have ever seen. I also was given a lesson about leather and the qualities of leather as a natural product. Some of the leathers I saw were breathtaking. Leathers I have never seen before one of them was the most incredible leather I have ever seen. I am heading out to walk around the city and take in some of the sites. I will add some further posts. Ciao. Ciao.



Oh Diane!
How wonderful for you! Hmm.. I am full of envy, but this will pass.. lol
I am so happy you get to see more of Italy [emoji1]
Having show dogs, I have seen Italy a lot and I just love this country [emoji1]


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Just received the email that Marco is cancelling the campaign, but thank goodness it sounds like he is going forward. I have confirmed my Kickstarter order and picked the leather, color, etc.



So sad for Marco today.  I know we all had such high hopes.   May I ask what color & leather type you decided on for your order?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> So sad for Marco today.  I know we all had such high hopes.   May I ask what color & leather type you decided on for your order?


Sure Calypso in yellow and white nappa with gold HW and silver lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> So sad for Marco today.  I know we all had such high hopes.   May I ask what color & leather type you decided on for your order?


I am a glass half full person even during the darkest times.  So at least he is still in business and he has a handle on what he can offer and still be profitable.  So he learned a lesson that can help make him successful!!! And we still get beautiful bags, yea.


----------



## christinemliu

Megs said:


> Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!


This is so sweet! Thank you @Megs and @Vlad for this wonderful space where bag lovers can share our love of bags. This is just an idea, but how about similar to what Rebecca Minkoff did...like a Purseblog x Massaccesi special edition? Maybe Marco could offer one of the Kickstarter styles and a few choices of leather, hardware, and linings?


----------



## southernbelle43

Megs said:


> Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!


Thank you Megs.  Marco is such a sweet, ethical man. We all want him to succeed. It will thrill him to death for you to contact him.


----------



## ZaiGk

Megs said:


> Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!



Yes Meg, it’ll be really very very helpful that you cover for MM. We love his bags and craftsmanship, so will you when you discover the sheer beauty of his ethical craftsmanship. MM deserves this and the very fact that MM has worldwide loyal customers (me from India), speaks volumes of the superior quality of his bags and his dedication to accommodate all his customers in every possible way. Thanks a ton for this [emoji253]


----------



## TotinScience

Megs said:


> Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!


Thank you very much, @Megs. Marco is a true gem and deserves a spotlight beyond our little corner of the TPF


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Thank you very much, @Megs. Marco is a true gem and deserves a spotlight beyond our little corner of the TPF



I agree 100..wait  1000 percent. I discovered my love of bags via the Purse Forum... and ultimately Marco and the incredible quality... thank you


----------



## anabg

I got the email about my kickstarter pledge. I am going thru with it.  But haven’t decided on the color. I thought I had more time.  [emoji51]

Are the styles from the kickstarter available? My pledge was originally for an Aurora.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I agree 100..wait  1000 percent. I discovered my love of bags via the Purse Forum... and ultimately Marco and the incredible quality... thank you


Me too!


----------



## LuvNLux

anabg said:


> I got the email about my kickstarter pledge. I am going thru with it.  But haven’t decided on the color. I thought I had more time.  [emoji51]
> 
> Are the styles from the kickstarter available? My pledge was originally for an Aurora.



Well, so I was more than a little confused by today's news also & wished he could have rode it out till the end, but it must have been so awful for him to not see the totals going up.  So if we pledged for a certain Kickstarter style bag, we can now convert our original pledge amount to purchase any current MM style bag?  Or just that particular Kickstarter style bag for which we pledged? Or any Kickstarter style bag?   Would the reward price be honored?  Or not order anything at all at this time?  Help!  Anybody have a bit more information?
,


----------



## BittyMonkey

Great idea Megs. [emoji120][emoji93][emoji304]


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Well, so I was more than a little confused by today's news also & wished he could have rode it out till the end, but it must have been so awful for him to not see the totals going up.  So if we pledged for a certain Kickstarter style bag, we can now convert our original pledge amount to purchase any current MM style bag?  Or just that particular Kickstarter style bag for which we pledged? Or any Kickstarter style bag?   Would the reward price be honored?  Or not order anything at all at this time?  Help!  Anybody have a bit more information?
> ,


Since the Kickstarter has been cancelled, you can order anything you want. You will have to email Marco for the prices. To be honest, with the Kickstarter cancelled, it is reasonable to assume there will be an increase in price.


----------



## Kylacove

I think Marco is reaching out to all pledgers to see if they want to go ahead with their bags through the regular order process. I think he is also taking orders for his previous styles.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I think Marco is reaching out to all pledgers to see if they want to go ahead with their bags through the regular order process. I think he is also taking orders for his previous styles.


And the cost for my bag was the pledge that I made.


----------



## jaspearl

Kylacove said:


> I think Marco is reaching out to all pledgers to see if they want to go ahead with their bags through the regular order process. I think he is also taking orders for his previous styles.


Yes. 

I ordered a Zhoe Legend a couple days ago, Marco has asked me whether I want to proceed with the Luna pledge, he will send both bags together.


----------



## bonniekir

Yes, I got the offer to have the two bags in my pledge made!! So two Junos are safe. I so hope Marco finds a way to continue..


----------



## coach943

Has anyone had a bag in the Wisteria Metallic arrive yet? I'm thinking about ordering another Aphrodite because the style really works for me. I'm thinking maybe Wisteria Metallic with either grey or black Nappa handles, but I'd like to see a bag made in this leather. I'm not sure about the handle color. Or maybe a Soulmate in the metallic would be better? I don't know.

I've also been thinking about a purple pebbled Aphrodite with grey Nappa handles. Hmmm.


----------



## mleleigh

Another FB update: (good news!)

-------

Dear Customers,

Here at MM we have all learned a lot from Kickstarter experience. What I've personally realized once again is that MM has something extremely unique: the best customers of the world! Love, affection, loyalty, respect and sense of belonging I felt during recent hard times my company lived can't be compared to financial value of an investment. Its value is a million times bigger and we can't make it disappear.

We all have the same feeling so we are all happy to officially confirm that production won't be stopped, we're all ready to work harder than ever to keep offering the best service you all deserve.

For now we'll accept email orders and we'll do our best to re-activate our e-shop the soonest possible.
I hope you'll be happy to know that, from now on, it will be possible to order ANY Massaccesi style, new collection styles included. It is also possible to order ANY Nappa, Pebbled, Pompei and new Metallic color.
As far as Merinos, Verona and Aquila Matte we'll let you know, week by week, which colors it will be possible to order but color selection won't be as wide as it was before.

I'm unfortunately forced to apply a new price list as many of you already know. New price-list will be effective starting from June 1st. Until then we'll keep working with current prices (as shown on our website).

Once again I want to thank all MM customers for their support. Together we can do great things!

Marco Massaccesi


----------



## Coastal jewel




----------



## jbags07

Xmk


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> Has anyone had a bag in the Wisteria Metallic arrive yet? I'm thinking about ordering another Aphrodite because the style really works for me. I'm thinking maybe Wisteria Metallic with either grey or black Nappa handles, but I'd like to see a bag made in this leather. I'm not sure about the handle color. Or maybe a Soulmate in the metallic would be better? I don't know.
> 
> I've also been thinking about a purple pebbled Aphrodite with grey Nappa handles. Hmmm.



I have a midi Juliet on order in the wisteria metallic. It has not been made yet tho, and i suspect it will be awhile. But i can post pix for you when i do receive it, if someone else hasn't posted a pic yet at that point. I think it is an amazing color and would look great in either Soulmate or Aphrodite. With gray handles maybe?    And the purple pebbled is such a pretty color also. I have a Flora in it. I think its the perfect purple! Tough choice, between these 2 colors...but i think they would both be amazing bags in the styles you mentioned...


----------



## anabg

So I can order anything, new or old.. I might stick to the original pledge..


----------



## scrpo83

i'm in the midst of finalizing my order with marco..it will a modena in air force blue nappa in shw..but i'm torn between light fuchsia or marine for the lining..what do you guys think


----------



## coach943

scrpo83 said:


> i'm in the midst of finalizing my order with marco..it will a modena in air force blue nappa in shw..but i'm torn between light fuchsia or marine for the lining..what do you guys think


I have a bag in River Blue Vacchetta with light fuchsia lining. I love that combination. It really pops with the blue.

I have marine in another bag. It is great, too, but I don't think it will look at nice with the blue.


----------



## southernbelle43

scrpo83 said:


> i'm in the midst of finalizing my order with marco..it will a modena in air force blue nappa in shw..but i'm torn between light fuchsia or marine for the lining..what do you guys think


Yellow, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Yellow, lol.


MM chose that color for me one time and it is just  killer.  Before that my favorite was marine. With your blue it would be stunning..


----------



## scrpo83

southernbelle43 said:


> MM chose that color for me one time and it is just  killer.  Before that my favorite was marine. With your blue it would be stunning..



i thought about yellow too..but it reminded me too much of a state flag in my country..


----------



## coach943

scrpo83 said:


> i thought about yellow too..but it reminded me too much of a state flag in my country..


Too close to University of Michigan for me. I'll never pair blue with yellow. Go Bucks!


----------



## orchidmyst

*UPDATE ON MM ORDERS*
New updated prices will start on June 1st, 2019.
If you order before June 1st, 2019, it will be the prices as before, as on the website.
I suggest you order now to lock in the prices, as it will never be this low anymore.

Marco said "We are restarting to accept orders for ANY Massaccesi style, new collection styles included, in ANY Nappa, Pebbled, Pompei and Metallic leather." For Merinos, Verona and Aquila Matte, he will let us know on a week to week basis on what is possible to order.

As of right now, this is what he currently has available for Merinos, Verona and Aquila Matte:
MERINOS in Black & Port
VERONA in Black
AQUILA MATTE in Black & Mauve & Dark Brown & Orange.

Anyone who pledged on Kickstarter, Marco will obviously respect the promo prices they pledged on Kickstarter. If someone wants to change an existing pledge for their order, that can be obviously done: they can use that amount to purchase any different MM style. It will be at full price though, it won't be possible to obtain 20 or 30% off obtained via Kickstarter on all new styles. You have to confirm the order with Marco through email or he will just assume that you are not ordering anymore. 

Please email Marco if you have any questions.


----------



## TotinScience

coach943 said:


> Too close to University of Michigan for me. I'll never pair blue with yellow. Go Bucks!


GO BLUE


----------



## Megs

I'm sending Marco an email today to see what I can do to cover his bags! On it everyone


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I saw some of the most beautiful leather I have ever seen.  Leathers I have never seen before *one of them was the most incredible leather I have ever seen*.


Hi, D, how exciting to see Marco, his staff, and workshop in person!  Now you must give us a description of this most incredible leather.  You left me hanging!!


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about ordering another Aphrodite because the style really works for me. I'm thinking maybe Wisteria Metallic with either grey or black Nappa handles, but I'd like to see a bag made in this leather.


Perhaps consider titanium metallic handles?  The contrast would be softer than the grey or black nappa handles.  Of course, consult with Marco to see if his artist’s eye agrees it would work.


----------



## tenKrat

scrpo83 said:


> i'm in the midst of finalizing my order with marco..it will a modena in air force blue nappa in shw..but i'm torn between light fuchsia or marine for the lining..what do you guys think


I think the marine lining would be lovely. Blue and green together is Hawai’i to me.

The combination would look like this, just imagine a tad darker blue shade of the uppermost sky (the marine lining is pretty much the color of the water):


----------



## anabg

My bag from February is in transit!  Got an email from what looks like the italian post today.


----------



## lulu212121

anabg said:


> My bag from February is in transit!  Got an email from what looks like the italian post today.


Thanks for posting this! I ordered in Feb, too! I'm excited now!!!


----------



## thedseer

For those who pledged for the wallets, what color are you getting?


----------



## orchidmyst

thedseer said:


> For those who pledged for the wallets, what color are you getting?


Rose & Cream or Rose & Hot Pink


----------



## Aminu

thedseer said:


> For those who pledged for the wallets, what color are you getting?


I'm getting the wallet in gold Laminato Lamb. I already have a Divina Midi and Mini Zhoe in the same leather, and all my bags have gold hardware. Gold is a go-with-anything neutral for me! (I don't wear black, grey or silver)


----------



## carterazo

Megs said:


> I'm sending Marco an email today to see what I can do to cover his bags! On it everyone


Yay! Thanks, @megs!  Can't wait to see what the two of you come up with!


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> Too close to University of Michigan for me. I'll never pair blue with yellow. Go Bucks!


Ok then more yellow for me!!! lol


----------



## tenKrat

My cuoio vacchetta Mia arrived today. Light gold hardware and light blue (not yellow this time!) lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My cuoio vacchetta Mia arrived today. Light gold hardware and light blue (not yellow this time!) lining.
> View attachment 4440875
> 
> 
> View attachment 4440877


Very elegant


----------



## LuvNLux

For those who pledged for the Kickstarted bags in color blocked two colors, what color combos are you getting?  Debating my options, very hard for me to decide without leather samples.


----------



## Kylacove

Hot pink and rose Calypso.


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> For those who pledged for the Kickstarted bags in color blocked two colors, what color combos are you getting?  Debating my options, very hard for me to decide without leather samples.


White and yellow pebbled


----------



## southernbelle43

Yellow and white.


----------



## HermesHope

I have also redeemed my pledge but asked Marco to change the leather, so mine will be the full size Diana in titanium and silver metallic leather with dark gunmetal hardware and a silver lining. DH won’t be happy as he thinks I have enough handbags (he is probably right as I am 62, bedridden and very ill), but I am very happy indeed!


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> I'm getting the wallet in gold Laminato Lamb. I already have a Divina Midi and Mini Zhoe in the same leather, and all my bags have gold hardware. Gold is a go-with-anything neutral for me! (I don't wear black, grey or silver)


I love this!  Your gold Divina Midi is one of my favorites.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> For those who pledged for the Kickstarted bags in color blocked two colors, what color combos are you getting?  Debating my options, very hard for me to decide without leather samples.


I’ve always loved the combination of taupe and yellow.  Nappa would be my first choice for a sleek look. Pebbled would be good for a more laidback vibe. Just throwing this out there since we can see the yellow and white combo, but taupe is a very nice alternative to white for people who worry a lot about dirty white leather.


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> I have also redeemed my pledge but asked Marco to change the leather, so mine will be the full size Diana in titanium and silver metallic leather with dark gunmetal hardware and a silver lining. DH won’t be happy as he thinks I have enough handbags (he is probably right as I am 62, bedridden and very ill), but I am very happy indeed!


Your bag will be very pretty. It will be just the thing to lift your spirit. I’m sorry that you’re very ill. Take care.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is the other bag that came in my white box yesterday. It’s a birthday gift for my MIL—-a Zhoe in black nappa and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications are a Mia style top handle and a wider (1.2”) shoulder strap. 


And my MIL’s favorite color for the lining, fuchsia:


----------



## LuvNLux

LuvNLux said:


> For those who pledged for the Kickstarted bags in color blocked two colors, what color combos are you getting?  Debating my options, very hard for me to decide without leather samples.



Thanks to all who replied as to color block choices.  I would not have thought of substituting another color on one of the color blocks!  Or subbing both colors from Marco's leather inventory.  With Marco's bags, there are so many options!  Where else would we have all these options?  So glad he is still in business.


----------



## thedseer

I can't decide on a wallet color so I may just ask Marco to choose. But I do think I want it color blocked.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I have also redeemed my pledge but asked Marco to change the leather, so mine will be the full size Diana in titanium and silver metallic leather with dark gunmetal hardware and a silver lining. DH won’t be happy as he thinks I have enough handbags (he is probably right as I am 62, bedridden and very ill), but I am very happy indeed!


Good for you.  If handbags make you happy then there is no price too high.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Here is the other bag that came in my white box yesterday. It’s a birthday gift for my MIL—-a Zhoe in black nappa and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications are a Mia style top handle and a wider (1.2”) shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4441550
> 
> And my MIL’s favorite color for the lining, fuchsia:
> View attachment 4441552


I saw your box at Marco's workshop when I was there last week. He said to me very proudly this is a box of handbags for @tenKrat. I knew it would not be long before you box arrived. The bag is lovely. I love the Zhoe with the Mia handle such a great combination in a gorgeous leather.


----------



## djfmn

I am getting a Little Diana but I asked Marco for pink and grey as my combination. I did not want pink and cream. So I will wait and see what he comes up with for the combination that I asked for.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here is the other bag that came in my white box yesterday. It’s a birthday gift for my MIL—-a Zhoe in black nappa and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications are a Mia style top handle and a wider (1.2”) shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4441550
> 
> And my MIL’s favorite color for the lining, fuchsia:
> View attachment 4441552


How sweet are you!!!


----------



## anabg

I need help. What does everyone think of a taupe Aurora in nappa? What hardware? I want to reply to Marco tonight before he thinks I don’t want the pledge.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> I need help. What does everyone think of a taupe Aurora in nappa? What hardware? I want to reply to Marco tonight before he thinks I don’t want the pledge.


Hey, any bag in any color that appeals to you will be perfect.  Ask MM to chose hardware and lining.  It will be beautiful. Taupe is such a versatile color.
I went to the site to look at it. Were you thinking about the dark taupe/taupe colorblocked one. That is gorgeous..


----------



## anabg

Thanks for the reply. I am unsure about colorblock.  It would probably be my first.

Ugh.  I tried to quote and it didn’t work. The app is not working from me so I had to use the browser.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Here is the other bag that came in my white box yesterday. It’s a birthday gift for my MIL—-a Zhoe in black nappa and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications are a Mia style top handle and a wider (1.2”) shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4441550
> 
> And my MIL’s favorite color for the lining, fuchsia:
> View attachment 4441552


This is sooo beautiful!!! You will be her favorite daughter-in-law haha!


----------



## christinemliu

anabg said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am unsure about colorblock.  It would probably be my first.
> 
> Ugh.  I tried to quote and it didn’t work. The app is not working from me so I had to use the browser.


The app has been discontinued for now, Vlad posted about it on the forum.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am unsure about colorblock.  It would probably be my first.
> 
> Ugh.  I tried to quote and it didn’t work. The app is not working from me so I had to use the browser.


The two tones of taupe are a very subtle and elegant color block.  But even in one color the bag will be lovely.


----------



## anabg

Thanks, southernbelle43. I need to get used to the browser view.    Still can’t quote.


----------



## Kylacove

Kylacove said:


> Angel midi in light taupe / dark taupe nappa. Shortened handles, gold tone hardware



Hope this help with your colorblock choice.


----------



## ZaiGk

christinemliu said:


> The app has been discontinued for now, Vlad posted about it on the forum.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


Yes I’ve been trying high and low to log in and prolly thought my phone needs to get dunked!


----------



## BagMadness

Ooo, I just got a shipping notice from Italy


----------



## Kimbashop

I'm brand new to MM and late to the party here. I've been snooping around and have become very interested in a midi-Juliette and from what I can tell, REALLY interested in either the Port Merinos or some sort of Cherry Red... or maybe Amethyst. I went to the website but can't see how I might choose the midi size. @lenie @TotinScience and @southernbelle43, I notice you all have this style and you likely know a little about my preferences from elsewhere on the forum  ...  Wondering about what leathers you have or would recommend. I do like the look of the port merinos a lot (love anything dark burgundy or bordeaux). @lenie I think I saw that you have it in cherry red nappa? Opinions welcome. If I went for the port, I'm thinking of light or dark gunmetal hardware and silver or maybe purple lining ....


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I'm brand new to MM and late to the party here. I've been snooping around and have become very interested in a midi-Juliette and from what I can tell, REALLY interested in either the Port Merinos or some sort of Cherry Red... or maybe Amethyst. I went to the website but can't see how I might choose the midi size. @lenie @TotinScience and @southernbelle43, I notice you all have this style and you likely know a little about my preferences from elsewhere on the forum  ...  Wondering about what leathers you have or would recommend. I do like the look of the port merinos a lot (love anything dark burgundy or bordeaux). @lenie I think I saw that you have it in cherry red nappa? Opinions welcome. If I went for the port, I'm thinking of light or dark gunmetal hardware and silver or maybe purple lining ....


just send an email to Marco.  * orders@marcomassaccesi.it* and tell him what you want or to ask him for advice.
It depends on how structured you want it. Merinos is a very soft slouchy leather.  My Selene in merinos is just a big puddle of leather. I have bordeaux vacchetta which is very structured, but it will slouch.  I wanted mine to hold its shape somewhat. I will put together a couple of photos to show you the difference.


----------



## lulu212121

Kimbashop said:


> I'm brand new to MM and late to the party here. I've been snooping around and have become very interested in a midi-Juliette and from what I can tell, REALLY interested in either the Port Merinos or some sort of Cherry Red... or maybe Amethyst. I went to the website but can't see how I might choose the midi size. @lenie @TotinScience and @southernbelle43, I notice you all have this style and you likely know a little about my preferences from elsewhere on the forum  ...  Wondering about what leathers you have or would recommend. I do like the look of the port merinos a lot (love anything dark burgundy or bordeaux). @lenie I think I saw that you have it in cherry red nappa? Opinions welcome. If I went for the port, I'm thinking of light or dark gunmetal hardware and silver or maybe purple lining ....





southernbelle43 said:


> just send an email to Marco.  * orders@marcomassaccesi.it* and tell him what you want or to ask him for advice.
> It depends on how structured you want it. Merinos is a very soft slouchy leather.  My Selene in merinos is just a big puddle of leather. I have bordeaux vacchetta which is very structured, but it will slouch.  I wanted mine to hold its shape somewhat. I will put together a couple of photos to show you the difference.



@Kimbashop email as @southernbelle43 has recommended. Marco is very accommodating. I think you will enjoy the experience. He's honest about what leathers are best for his different styles. He may think the Port Merinos is not stiff enough for the structure you desire, but he can probably source a leather in similar color for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I'm brand new to MM and late to the party here. I've been snooping around and have become very interested in a midi-Juliette and from what I can tell, REALLY interested in either the Port Merinos or some sort of Cherry Red... or maybe Amethyst. I went to the website but can't see how I might choose the midi size. @lenie @TotinScience and @southernbelle43, I notice you all have this style and you likely know a little about my preferences from elsewhere on the forum  ...  Wondering about what leathers you have or would recommend. I do like the look of the port merinos a lot (love anything dark burgundy or bordeaux). @lenie I think I saw that you have it in cherry red nappa? Opinions welcome. If I went for the port, I'm thinking of light or dark gunmetal hardware and silver or maybe purple lining ....


Here is my Selene midi in merinos after very few uses.  The leather has softened up so much!  And the Juliet midi in vacchetta.  It is already slouchy more now that i have used it for 9 days, but I like that it keeps it shape with this leather.  I had an Aphrodite in nappa and I don't remember it slouching too much. If you describe how you want the bag to look Marco will gladly give you options.  And he is great about recommending lining colors and hardware.  My last few bags I did not even chose those, I let him surprise me. And with his artist's eye I was never disappointed. And any of those choices for Hw and lining would work great.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Thanks, southernbelle43. I need to get used to the browser view.    Still can’t quote.


If you want to highlight a particular paragraph to reply to, just highlight it like you do any text and you will get an option to reply to just that paragraph. I am not sure if this is what you are having trouble with?
Here is a more recent picture of how the vacchetta is softening up. And with my new iPhone Xr I can finally get the color right, yea!!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> just send an email to Marco.  * orders@marcomassaccesi.it* and tell him what you want or to ask him for advice.
> It depends on how structured you want it. Merinos is a very soft slouchy leather.  My Selene in merinos is just a big puddle of leather. I have bordeaux vacchetta which is very structured, but it will slouch.  I wanted mine to hold its shape somewhat. I will put together a couple of photos to show you the difference.





lulu212121 said:


> @Kimbashop email as @southernbelle43 has recommended. Marco is very accommodating. I think you will enjoy the experience. He's honest about what leathers are best for his different styles. He may think the Port Merinos is not stiff enough for the structure you desire, but he can probably source a leather in similar color for you.





southernbelle43 said:


> Here is my Selene midi in merinos after very few uses.  The leather has softened up so much!  And the Juliet midi in vacchetta.  It is already slouchy more now that i have used it for 9 days, but I like that it keeps it shape with this leather.  I had an Aphrodite in nappa and I don't remember it slouching too much. If you describe how you want the bag to look Marco will gladly give you options.  And he is great about recommending lining colors and hardware.  My last few bags I did not even chose those, I let him surprise me. And with his artist's eye I was never disappointed. And any of those choices for Hw and lining would work great.
> View attachment 4442681
> View attachment 4442680





southernbelle43 said:


> If you want to highlight a particular paragraph to reply to, just highlight it like you do any text and you will get an option to reply to just that paragraph. I am not sure if this is what you are having trouble with?
> Here is a more recent picture of how the vacchetta is softening up. And with my new iPhone Xr I can finally get the color right, yea!!!!!
> View attachment 4442694
> View attachment 4442695





southernbelle43 said:


> If you want to highlight a particular paragraph to reply to, just highlight it like you do any text and you will get an option to reply to just that paragraph. I am not sure if this is what you are having trouble with?
> Here is a more recent picture of how the vacchetta is softening up. And with my new iPhone Xr I can finally get the color right, yea!!!!!
> View attachment 4442694
> View attachment 4442695



THANK YOU for all of this information. I must say that it is a bit overwhelming to negotiate all of the possibilities inherent in the MM bespoke process so it is helpful to be guided through this with advice and pictures. 
@southernbelle43 I LOVE LOVE LOVE that color and that leather. Your second set of photos with your new phone eases some of the concerns I have with vacchetta leather, I tend to love the feel of nappa even on more structured bags, but that vanchetta is looking gorgeous, soft, and textured. I might just have to copy you -- the color and shine reminds me of back cherry. I believe that @Leni had said in a post that her nappa Julette was a bit softer but still sturdy. 

I'll email Marco and likely let the hardware and lining decisions be up to him.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> THANK YOU for all of this information. I must say that it is a bit overwhelming to negotiate all of the possibilities inherent in the MM bespoke process so it is helpful to be guided through this with advice and pictures.
> @southernbelle43 I LOVE LOVE LOVE that color and that leather. Your second set of photos with your new phone eases some of the concerns I have with vacchetta leather, I tend to love the feel of nappa even on more structured bags, but that vanchetta is looking gorgeous, soft, and textured. I might just have to copy you -- the color and shine reminds me of back cherry. I believe that @Leni had said in a post that her nappa Julette was a bit softer but still sturdy.
> 
> I'll email Marco and likely let the hardware and lining decisions be up to him.


I am so happy the info helped you. And it does look like black cherry. I had not thought of that. I have carried this little bag 9 days in a row.  I have changed bags daily for two years now. So this tells you how much I love this little bag.


----------



## dignatius

Plum Pebbled is available at the tannery!  Just placed an order for a Zhoe in that leather.  If you've been longing for Plum pebbled, now's the time.


----------



## lenie

Kimbashop said:


> I'm brand new to MM and late to the party here. I've been snooping around and have become very interested in a midi-Juliette and from what I can tell, REALLY interested in either the Port Merinos or some sort of Cherry Red... or maybe Amethyst. I went to the website but can't see how I might choose the midi size. @lenie @TotinScience and @southernbelle43, I notice you all have this style and you likely know a little about my preferences from elsewhere on the forum  ...  Wondering about what leathers you have or would recommend. I do like the look of the port merinos a lot (love anything dark burgundy or bordeaux). @lenie I think I saw that you have it in cherry red nappa? Opinions welcome. If I went for the port, I'm thinking of light or dark gunmetal hardware and silver or maybe purple lining ....


I have the regular Juliette in red Cherry Nappa and river blue  Vachetta. I don’t have the Midi size. The leather choice really makes a difference in how this bag looks. The Nappa is softer than the vachetta so it slouches slightly more. The vachetta is thicker, slightly stiffer. It’s a great handheld bag. Also comes with a shoulder strap but I mostly carry as hand held.


----------



## LuvNLux

lenie:  “I have the regular Juliette in red Cherry Nappa and river blue Vachetta. I don’t have the Midi size. The leather choice really makes a difference in how this bag looks. The Nappa is softer than the vachetta so it slouches slightly more. The vachetta is thicker, slightly stiffer. It’s a great handheld bag. Also comes with a shoulder strap but I mostly carry as hand held.”

I am wondering which of these Juliettes you reach for the most?  Which leather  look do you prefer in this bag?


----------



## lenie

LuvNLux said:


> lenie:  “I have the regular Juliette in red Cherry Nappa and river blue Vachetta. I don’t have the Midi size. The leather choice really makes a difference in how this bag looks. The Nappa is softer than the vachetta so it slouches slightly more. The vachetta is thicker, slightly stiffer. It’s a great handheld bag. Also comes with a shoulder strap but I mostly carry as hand held.”
> 
> I am wondering which of these Juliettes you reach for the most?  Which leather  look do you prefer in this bag?


I dont necessarily prefer one over the other. It depends on my mood and which color I feel like carrying.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I got a white box the other day!

Bronze laminato Hera with purple lining and gold HW.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Champagne pebbled Victoria with lilac lining and gold HW.  I don't really love how the leather looks under artificial light. It looks kind of mustard. It's nice in natural light though.


----------



## Kimbashop

lenie said:


> I have the regular Juliette in red Cherry Nappa and river blue  Vachetta. I don’t have the Midi size. The leather choice really makes a difference in how this bag looks. The Nappa is softer than the vachetta so it slouches slightly more. The vachetta is thicker, slightly stiffer. It’s a great handheld bag. Also comes with a shoulder strap but I mostly carry as hand held.



Thanks, Lenie. I'm really stuck between leather choices because I love both structured and unstructured bags, and this bag style seems like it can handle both stiff and soft leathers. I love the merino choices as well. is the Nappa a bit stiffer than merinos leather?


----------



## bonniekir

HermesHope said:


> I have also redeemed my pledge but asked Marco to change the leather, so mine will be the full size Diana in titanium and silver metallic leather with dark gunmetal hardware and a silver lining. DH won’t be happy as he thinks I have enough handbags (he is probably right as I am 62, bedridden and very ill), but I am very happy indeed!


So sorry to read this. But I understand you so well, I myself had a bad accident and still need a couple of operations, now I have some medical conditions, so I guess when I get out it’s either to the hospital or the lab !But  the bags I enjoy!So Idon’t care if I get to flash them in town or anywhere else .. lol.. it is giving me pleasure to just to have them and ‘play’ with them with the grandkids.. the girls!


----------



## vink

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is my Selene midi in merinos after very few uses.  The leather has softened up so much!  And the Juliet midi in vacchetta.  It is already slouchy more now that i have used it for 9 days, but I like that it keeps it shape with this leather.  I had an Aphrodite in nappa and I don't remember it slouching too much. If you describe how you want the bag to look Marco will gladly give you options.  And he is great about recommending lining colors and hardware.  My last few bags I did not even chose those, I let him surprise me. And with his artist's eye I was never disappointed. And any of those choices for Hw and lining would work great.
> View attachment 4442681
> View attachment 4442680


These are such a beauty. May I know the color of your Merino?


----------



## HermesHope

bonniekir said:


> So sorry to read this. But I understand you so well, I myself had a bad accident and still need a couple of operations, now I have some medical conditions, so I guess when I get out it’s either to the hospital or the lab !But  the bags I enjoy!So Idon’t care if I get to flash them in town or anywhere else .. lol.. it is giving me pleasure to just to have them and ‘play’ with them with the grandkids.. the girls!



Thank you for this reply. I really hope that you recover as quickly as possible. Yes, I take any opportunity possible to dress up nicely and wear my lovely accessories - even if I am only going to the library for a few minutes!


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco about the June 1st price increase. I wanted to know what to expect he told me the increase will be approximately 20%. Hmm with the price increase I probably need to order the Juno I was considering getting in a month or two.


----------



## xlyasa

Hey ladies,
Some help, pls! I need some help deciding on my colors for my Juno. I want a grey tone bag. I'm deciding between light grey/ pearl grey front flap and pearl grey/dark grey flap. I'm concerned light grey might be slightly too light in color? I haven't seen many light grey bags on here


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> If you want to highlight a particular paragraph to reply to, just highlight it like you do any text and you will get an option to reply to just that paragraph. I am not sure if this is what you are having trouble with?



Ahh I think I got it. Thanks!


----------



## anabg

I think I am going with the cream/rose combo for my Aurora instead of the 2 taupes.  I keep telling myself I am not a pink person but I can’t stop staring at this combo.  I also already have an MM taupe bag, my Miss M and I love to try new leathers and colors every time I order.  I am assuming every color listed is available in both nappa and pebbled. I want nappa as I have plenty of pebbled bags from MM and no nappa yet.  The only issue I have is that I probably won’t get it in time to fully enjoy it this summer...


----------



## anabg

xlyasa said:


> Hey ladies,
> Some help, pls! I need some help deciding on my colors for my Juno. I want a grey tone bag. I'm deciding between light grey/ pearl grey front flap and pearl grey/dark grey flap. I'm concerned light grey might be slightly too light in color? I haven't seen many light grey bags on here


Someone here had a pearl grey bag. I think it was a Minerva. I have a dark grey bag, also a Minerva.  Both colors are nice but the pearl grey is so pretty.  I would do the body of the bag in pearl grey.  MM pebbled is very durable. I don’t think I heard anything about color transfer. I have a Penelope in cappuccino and although it’s darker than pearl gray it’s still a light color to me. No issues. I also have an apple green phoebe. No issues there, either.


----------



## Flowergeek

Has anyone received a grande Mia? I’ve been eagerly waiting for pics, but maybe I missed her reveal.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> I think I am going with the cream/rose combo for my Aurora instead of the 2 taupes.  I keep telling myself I am not a pink person but I can’t stop staring at this combo.  I also already have an MM taupe bag, my Miss M and I love to try new leathers and colors every time I order.  I am assuming every color listed is available in both nappa and pebbled. I want nappa as I have plenty of pebbled bags from MM and no nappa yet.  The only issue I have is that I probably won’t get it in time to fully enjoy it this summer...


I don't think all of the colors are available in all leathers, just the ones listed. At least that is the way it has always been.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't think all of the colors are available in all leathers, just the ones listed. At least that is the way it has always been.


Oh ok. I was going by what the pledge said for this bag. It listed both leathers.  I guess if there's no cream or rose nappa I will be hearing from Marco. At that point, I will have to rethink the colors all over again.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Champagne pebbled Victoria with lilac lining and gold HW.  I don't really love how the leather looks under artificial light. It looks kind of mustard. It's nice in natural light though.
> View attachment 4443503


I love this color and the lining is perfect. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Oh ok. I was going by what the pledge said for this bag. It listed both leathers.  I guess if there's no cream or rose nappa I will be hearing from Marco. At that point, I will have to rethink the colors all over again.


You know I had not thought of that, but you are correct.  It did say chose the leather and seemed to say with no regard for the color.  I was just going by the past. I hope you are correct and can get it in the color and leather you want.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I love this color and the lining is perfect. Gorgeous!!!


Thanks, that helps, I'm kind of on the fence about it. But I don't wear a lot of neutral, except white and black so maybe it's that.


----------



## Kylacove

anabg said:


> I think I am going with the cream/rose combo for my Aurora instead of the 2 taupes.  I keep telling myself I am not a pink person but I can’t stop staring at this combo.  I also already have an MM taupe bag, my Miss M and I love to try new leathers and colors every time I order.  I am assuming every color listed is available in both nappa and pebbled. I want nappa as I have plenty of pebbled bags from MM and no nappa yet.  The only issue I have is that I probably won’t get it in time to fully enjoy it this summer...


Both colors are available in nappa and pebbled according to the pledge info and color chart at the bottom. The shades seem to vary slightly with the leather so I picked pebbled. Liked the rose/hot pink combo better in the pebbled if my monitor is accurate.


----------



## tenKrat

xlyasa said:


> Hey ladies,
> Some help, pls! I need some help deciding on my colors for my Juno. I want a grey tone bag. I'm deciding between light grey/ pearl grey front flap and pearl grey/dark grey flap. I'm concerned light grey might be slightly too light in color? I haven't seen many light grey bags on here


My pearl grey Minerva Midi is very similar to light grey, so really no contrast. Pearl grey/dark grey is a great combination.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am about to order a midi Juliet in the Verona leather (I love soft leathers) and I'm deciding between two colors: Dark Blue and Bordeaux. I have seen a lot of dark blue Verona bags on this thread and that color is so gorgeous (love the purple tint)  but I'm also a fan of  dark red. Has anyone here ordered any style bag in the Bordeaux Verona color? Marco says it's a hard color to describe and although her emailed me the swatch pic, I'd love to see what a bag looks like in that color before I make my final choice.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I am about to order a midi Juliet in the Verona leather (I love soft leathers) and I'm deciding between two colors: Dark Blue and Bordeaux. I have seen a lot of dark blue Verona bags on this thread and that color is so gorgeous (love the purple tint)  but I'm also a fan of  dark red. Has anyone here ordered any style bag in the Bordeaux Verona color? Marco says it's a hard color to describe and although her emailed me the swatch pic, I'd love to see what a bag looks like in that color before I make my final choice.


My very favorite leather.  The leather itself is hard to describe as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> My very favorite leather.  The leather itself is hard to describe as well.


Marco recommended it to me based on my style preferences. Do you know what the Bordeaux looks in Verona? I love the color of your vachetta and Marco said it isn't as dark as that but has bright and dark textures with hints of blue. It sounds pretty but I'd love to see a bag made in this before I confirm the order.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Marco recommended it to me based on my style preferences. Do you know what the Bordeaux looks in Verona? I love the color of your vachetta and Marco said it isn't as dark as that but has bright and dark textures with hints of blue. It sounds pretty but I'd love to see a bag made in this before I confirm the order.


I have no clue. I don’t think I have seen a bag in that color. But it sounds wonderful. Verona often has varying shades on the leather which are really striking.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue. I don’t think I have seen a bag in that color. But it sounds wonderful. Verona often has varying shades on the leather which are really striking.


I'm just a bit nervous ordering it in this color after seeing how gorgeous that dark blue looks on the midi Juliet.  But I think I'm going to do it! I'm completing the order now. Marco suggested the dark gun metal for the bag, with light pink lining. I'm already swooning.


----------



## TotinScience

@Kimbashop, sorry I am late to the party! My Juliet midi is in citrus Tuscania. While this particular hue of leather takes color transfer a little too easily for my liking, I am super happy with this style in soft leather. It gives the bag a more casual soft vibe and makes it more stuffable .


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I'm just a bit nervous ordering it in this color after seeing how gorgeous that dark blue looks on the midi Juliet.  But I think I'm going to do it! I'm completing the order now. Marco suggested the dark gun metal for the bag, with light pink lining. I'm already swooning.


I think it is going to be gorgeous and you will be happy with it.  Every bag Mm makes is a work of art in its own right.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> @Kimbashop, sorry I am late to the party! My Juliet midi is in citrus Tuscania. While this particular hue of leather takes color transfer a little too easily for my liking, I am super happy with this style in soft leather. It gives the bag a more casual soft vibe and makes it more stuffable .


I love your avatar!


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> You know I had not thought of that, but you are correct. It did say chose the leather and seemed to say with no regard for the color. I was just going by the past. I hope you are correct and can get it in the color and leather you want


Oh good. I was starting to think I had sent Marco an incredibly dumb email.


----------



## anabg

Kylacove said:


> Both colors are available in nappa and pebbled according to the pledge info and color chart at the bottom. The shades seem to vary slightly with the leather so I picked pebbled. Liked the rose/hot pink combo better in the pebbled if my monitor is accurate.


Thank you. Are there swatches anywhere for the nappa colors? I only saw pebbled when I pledged...


----------



## tuowei

BittyMonkey said:


> I got a white box the other day!
> 
> Bronze laminato Hera with purple lining and gold HW.
> View attachment 4443499


Hi bitty monkey,
Lovely bag! May I ask if this is the same bronze lamb laminato that was promoted in April - it looks more reddish than the facebook photos?


----------



## orchidmyst

anabg said:


> Thank you. Are there swatches anywhere for the nappa colors? I only saw pebbled when I pledged...


You can look at the leather reference thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/


----------



## Kylacove

anabg said:


> Thank you. Are there swatches anywhere for the nappa colors? I only saw pebbled when I pledged...


The swatches are at the very bottom of the kickstarter page, both nappa and pebbled, after all the styles and offers.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> @Kimbashop, sorry I am late to the party! My Juliet midi is in citrus Tuscania. While this particular hue of leather takes color transfer a little too easily for my liking, I am super happy with this style in soft leather. It gives the bag a more casual soft vibe and makes it more stuffable .



I love your Juliet! Such a fabulous, fun color. Note to self: I really need to be more bold in my color choices. I’m happy with my Bordeaux choice in Verona leather and looking forward to receiving it.  It looks like a great size and style and I do enjoy stuffing my bags!


----------



## BittyMonkey

tuowei said:


> Hi bitty monkey,
> Lovely bag! May I ask if this is the same bronze lamb laminato that was promoted in April - it looks more reddish than the facebook photos?


It’s from the time period where the hide was posted in Reference.  I am pretty sure it isn’t lamb - it’s calf. I don’t have FB. It’s a dark bronze indoors and has a shiny copper aspect in direct sun.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the June 1st price increase. I wanted to know what to expect he told me the increase will be approximately 20%. Hmm with the price increase I probably need to order the Juno I was considering getting in a month or two.



Honestly, 20% is not bad!


----------



## tuowei

BittyMonkey said:


> It’s from the time period where the hide was posted in Reference.  I am pretty sure it isn’t lamb - it’s calf. I don’t have FB. It’s a dark bronze indoors and has a shiny copper aspect in direct sun.



Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I love your Juliet! Such a fabulous, fun color. Note to self: I really need to be more bold in my color choices. I’m happy with my Bordeaux choice in Verona leather and looking forward to receiving it.  It looks like a great size and style and I do enjoy stuffing my bags!


Generally, I am not a big fan of getting the same bag style in different colors/leathers, but if I had any money on the good ol' tree I would definitely consider another Midi Juliet in Verona of some color. That leather will be perfect for the style!


----------



## southernbelle43

OK ladies.  Those of you with the Little Tulipano. Does yours squeak when you handle it, lol. 

Mine is in dark green vacchetta which is a stiffer leather.  I giggle every time I pick it up because it sounds like a horse saddle. I am curious if all of the leathers do that. I love this little bag and it does not bother me that it has its own “voice.”


----------



## southernbelle43

I find it really sad when I post in other threads/forums about Massaccesi and  it is so ignored.  Especially in the ones where someone describes the "luxury" bag of her dreams and she describes an MM bag to the T.  But name recognition is everything to so many people.  And there is no way to get across the quality of these bags in comparison to the machine manufactured "designer" bags made in China.  Oh well, we can only keep trying.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I find it really sad when I post in other threads/forums about Massaccesi and  it is so ignored.  Especially in the ones where someone describes the "luxury" bag of her dreams and she describes an MM bag to the T.  But name recognition is everything to so many people.  And there is no way to get across the quality of these bags in comparison to the machine manufactured "designer" bags made in China.  Oh well, we can only keep trying.


Yes, it is disappointing that some people cannot get past a lesser known brand’s name and so won’t give it a chance.


----------



## Kimbashop

I just ordered my first MM bag: a Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona with dark gunmetal hardware and a surprise lining. I'm really excited!

Oh, and I agree with the whole luxury bag name brand thing. Although I love certain big luxury brands, I love giving small companies and artisans my business, especially when their business sources leathers and labor in ethical, local ways.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I just ordered my first MM bag: a Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona with dark gunmetal hardware and a surprise lining. I'm really excited!
> 
> Oh, and I agree with the whole luxury bag name brand thing. Although I love certain big luxury brands, I love giving small companies and artisans my business, especially when their business sources leathers and labor in ethical, local ways.


Kimba, I cannot wait for you to get your bag. I remember my first one well. .And I am going to be jealous of your Verona leather also, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Kimba, I cannot wait for you to get your bag. I remember my first one well. .And I am going to be jealous of your Verona leather also, lol.


Thanks, Southernbelle. As you know, I like taking pics so I'll be sure to post when it arrives -- in about 8 weeks.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I find it really sad when I post in other threads/forums about Massaccesi and  it is so ignored.  Especially in the ones where someone describes the "luxury" bag of her dreams and she describes an MM bag to the T.  But name recognition is everything to so many people.  And there is no way to get across the quality of these bags in comparison to the machine manufactured "designer" bags made in China.  Oh well, we can only keep trying.


I honestly think these are two different demographics.

At work we just went through a marketing and branding exercise, and it's my first real exposure to the branding/marketing strategy development process. One thing she had us do is create 'personas' in relation to your product.

Those of us in this thread would be "Booster Betties" - in it for the brand loyalty, we're already sold. People open to MM because of a love of quality and materials but with low awareness of MM would be something like "Aesthetic Annies" and the folks who are in it for the big name brand are "Dismissive Dianas". 

So target "Annie", forget about "Diana" and we'll have more luck.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> OK ladies.  Those of you with the Little Tulipano. Does yours squeak when you handle it, lol.
> 
> Mine is in dark green vacchetta which is a stiffer leather.  I giggle every time I pick it up because it sounds like a horse saddle. I am curious if all of the leathers do that. I love this little bag and it does not bother me that it has its own “voice.”


I only have one bag in vacchetta, but haven't noticed anything like that.
I think it's sweet and funny and adorable all at the same time.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I only have one bag in vacchetta, but haven't noticed anything like that.
> I think it's sweet and funny and adorable all at the same time.


I think I figured out what it is.  The added pocket inside seems to be what is making the noise.  I am not sure how, but  whatever.  SO I have  the only “talking” Massaccesi.  It may be worth 1000’s.


----------



## starsong

My Juliet in tangerine vachetta creaks a lot, even crossbody. Smells deliciously leathery even after 6 months 





southernbelle43 said:


> OK ladies.  Those of you with the Little Tulipano. Does yours squeak when you handle it, lol.
> 
> Mine is in dark green vacchetta which is a stiffer leather.  I giggle every time I pick it up because it sounds like a horse saddle. I am curious if all of the leathers do that. I love this little bag and it does not bother me that it has its own “voice.”


n


----------



## southernbelle43

starsong said:


> My Juliet in tangerine vachetta creaks a lot, even crossbody. Smells deliciously leathery even after 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n


That color is yummy. Did you have an interior pocket?


----------



## starsong

southernbelle43 said:


> That color is yummy. Did you have an interior pocket?



No modifications on Juliet as I think the outside zip pocket is enough.
The color is gorgeous, an orangey red in normal light


----------



## ZaiGk

Hey everyone,
I would like to know if any of y’all have an MM Diva, is it possible to share some pics here just incase anyone owns it? It’ll help me make a decision bw Juliet Midi & Diva. Thanks a tonne


----------



## djfmn

ZaiGk said:


> Hey everyone,
> I would like to know if any of y’all have an MM Diva, is it possible to share some pics here just incase anyone owns it? It’ll help me make a decision bw Juliet Midi & Diva. Thanks a tonne


I have a Diva and midi Juliet they are very different bags with I feel different uses. The Diva is a casual bucket bag and the midi Juliet is a little more versatile. I use my Diva as a casual weekend bag. It depends on what you are looking for I find the midi Juliet to be more versatile having said that I often use my Diva. Also I am not a tassle person and I changed my Diva to remove the tassle and instead Marco did it with a tie. I am not sure I have any photos of my Diva but I will look and see if I do.


----------



## orchidmyst

Flowergeek said:


> Has anyone received a grande Mia? I’ve been eagerly waiting for pics, but maybe I missed her reveal.


I got my Grande Mia last week and took some pictures today.
I also posted on the reference picture thread

The Grande Mia is very comfortable to carry across the body.
I have a 1.2" wide messenger strap though.
I ordered mine with the hooks at the top handle and inside the bag.
They are both equally comfortable but look a bit different so it's just personal preference.
I also added a top zipper like the Zhoe but haven't used it but it will be useful.

The Grande Mia also has a different lock than the Mia, this one is more easy to use and I like it more. Marco said that the lock for the Mia will remain the same until his supplier creates something of that size.

Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Mia (bordeaux glitter pompei)
Note that the top handle has different handle drops.
If you want it to be like the Mia (8cm), remember to specify when you order





Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Zhoe (amethyst pompei)





Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Alexia Midi (black vacchetta)



Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Angelica (mahogany vacchetta)



Group pic to compare the depth of the bags:
(Angelica, Grande Mia, Mia, Zhoe, Alexia Midi)



Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.
I can feel that there is a gap between the bottom of the Grande Mia and the iPad when I put it in. This does not happen with a Zhoe. I would not recommend using the Grande Mia to carry the iPad (unless you have a smaller version) as I can see the corners of the iPad poking at the side of the Grande Mia when I put it in.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I got my Grande Mia last week and took some pictures today.
> I also posted on the reference picture thread
> 
> The Grande Mia is very comfortable to carry across the body.
> I have a 1.2" wide messenger strap though.
> I ordered mine with the hooks at the top handle and inside the bag.
> They are both equally comfortable but look a bit different so it's just personal preference.
> I also added a top zipper like the Zhoe but haven't used it but it will be useful.
> 
> The Grande Mia also has a different lock than the Mia, this one is more easy to use and I like it more. Marco said that the lock for the Mia will remain the same until his supplier creates something of that size.
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Mia (bordeaux glitter pompei)
> Note that the top handle has different handle drops.
> If you want it to be like the Mia (8cm), remember to specify when you order
> View attachment 4445962
> 
> View attachment 4445963
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Zhoe (amethyst pompei)
> View attachment 4445964
> 
> View attachment 4445965
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Alexia Midi (black vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445959
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Angelica (mahogany vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445960
> 
> 
> Group pic to compare the depth of the bags:
> (Angelica, Grande Mia, Mia, Zhoe, Alexia Midi)
> View attachment 4445967
> 
> 
> Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.
> I can feel that there is a gap between the bottom of the Grande Mia and the iPad when I put it in. This does not happen with a Zhoe. I would not recommend using the Grande Mia to carry the iPad (unless you have a smaller version) as I can see the corners of the iPad poking at the side of the Grande Mia when I put it in.
> View attachment 4445966


Thank you.  These types of photos are so helpful!  Many of us have one or two of these bags and to compare them like that is wonderful to help in deciding if a particular bag will work for us.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks, Southernbelle. As you know, I like taking pics so I'll be sure to post when it arrives -- in about 8 weeks.


After all this talk about a Juliet midi in Verona, I broke my rule about not buying duplicates of bags ever again.....I ordered a Juliet midi in dark blue Verona, silver hardware and silver lining. I am not customizing with the added outside pocket this time. I learned that the one it has will suffice now that I have used the bag and see what it can hold.  I LOVE Verona. i LOVE Juliet midi.   I am so excited; you would think I had never had an MM bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> After all this talk about a Juliet midi in Verona, I broke my rule about not buying duplicates of bags ever again.....I ordered a Juliet midi in dark blue Verona, silver hardware and silver lining. I am not customizing with the added outside pocket this time. I learned that the one it has will suffice now that I have used the bag and see what it can hold.  I LOVE Verona. i LOVE Juliet midi.   I am so excited; you would think I had never had an MM bag.



LOVELY, and happy to enable!  I really went back and forth a lot between the dark blue verona and the bordeaux verona. The dark blue is so stunning and I will likely have bag envy when yours comes in. I was fantasizing about this color with a lilac lining and light gunmetal HW. 

I am really hoping that the Bordeaux is equally stunning. I searched this thread and couldn't find a mention or picture of the Bordeaux Verona. Marco said that it is a dark red (not as deep as the Vachetta) with "drops of blue and purple."  If anyone has a picture I'd love to see it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> LOVELY, and happy to enable!  I really went back and forth a lot between the dark blue verona and the bordeaux verona. The dark blue is so stunning and I will likely have bag envy when yours comes in. I was fantasizing about this color with a lilac lining and light gunmetal HW.
> 
> I am really hoping that the Bordeaux is equally stunning. I searched this thread and couldn't find a mention or picture of the Bordeaux Verona. Marco said that it is a dark red (not as deep as the Vachetta) with "drops of blue and purple."  If anyone has a picture I'd love to see it!


Yours will be beautiful.  I somehow have ended up with three bags that are burgundy/bordeaux in color.  So I had to go with blue this time.  They are all different brands at least. But I will take any color in Verona.  As I have posted many times before I love all of MM's leathers and I totally ignored Verona for the longest time. But I finally got one and fell in love with that leather. It is earthy, chewy, soft and durable.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kimbashop said:


> LOVELY, and happy to enable!  I really went back and forth a lot between the dark blue verona and the bordeaux verona. The dark blue is so stunning and I will likely have bag envy when yours comes in. I was fantasizing about this color with a lilac lining and light gunmetal HW.
> 
> I am really hoping that the Bordeaux is equally stunning. I searched this thread and couldn't find a mention or picture of the Bordeaux Verona. Marco said that it is a dark red (not as deep as the Vachetta) with "drops of blue and purple."  If anyone has a picture I'd love to see it!



There were some special verona leathers available last year.
You can ask Marco for availability.
Thanks to who it was that posted these pictures last time
I ordered the salmon verona and the color is quite true to the picture


----------



## orchidmyst

Verona leather that was available in the past.
Please contact Marco for availability as some of these colors may not be in production anymore
I think he only has Black Verona on hand now.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco told me an hour ago that he has "black, dark amethyst, salmon and dark blue. And it would probably  be easy to get bordeaux and dark taupe Verona leathers."


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> There were some special verona leathers available last year.
> You can ask Marco for availability.
> Thanks to who it was that posted these pictures last time
> I ordered the salmon verona and the color is quite true to the picture
> View attachment 4445994
> 
> View attachment 4445995
> 
> View attachment 4445996
> 
> View attachment 4445997
> 
> View attachment 4445998
> 
> View attachment 4445999
> 
> View attachment 4446000
> 
> View attachment 4446001





orchidmyst said:


> Verona leather that was available in the past.
> Please contact Marco for availability as some of these colors may not be in production anymore
> I think he only has Black Verona on hand now.
> View attachment 4446003
> 
> View attachment 4446004
> 
> View attachment 4446005





southernbelle43 said:


> Marco told me an hour ago that he has "black, dark amethyst, salmon and dark blue. And it would probably  be easy to get bordeaux and dark taupe Verona leathers."



It was the bordeaux Verona swatch at the top of your post that he emailed me so he has sourced it already for my bag order.  I'm hoping it is true to life. And dang, southernbelle, I didn't know he had it available in dark amethyst. Another fave color of mine.


----------



## emmaAr

ZaiGk said:


> Hey everyone,
> I would like to know if any of y’all have an MM Diva, is it possible to share some pics here just incase anyone owns it? It’ll help me make a decision bw Juliet Midi & Diva. Thanks a tonne


I have one in Black Merinos and one in dark blue Verona. This is a great casual style. I’ve taken the shoulder strap off as I wear it crossbody.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimba, if that picture of the bordeaux Verona above is true to color, your bag is going to be absolutely gorgeous.  I am going to be jealous of you.


----------



## ZaiGk

djfmn said:


> I have a Diva and midi Juliet they are very different bags with I feel different uses. The Diva is a casual bucket bag and the midi Juliet is a little more versatile. I use my Diva as a casual weekend bag. It depends on what you are looking for I find the midi Juliet to be more versatile having said that I often use my Diva. Also I am not a tassle person and I changed my Diva to remove the tassle and instead Marco did it with a tie. I am not sure I have any photos of my Diva but I will look and see if I do.


Yes I agree about the Diva. I think I shall cave in for a Midi Juliet


----------



## ZaiGk

emmaAr said:


> I have one in Black Merinos and one in dark blue Verona. This is a great casual style. I’ve taken the shoulder strap off as I wear it crossbody.


Thanks Emma for these great pics, it makes me optimistically believe that I can order both-Diva & Midi Juliet....just looking for my money plant! Haha. Omg this is soo overwhelming right now, I sooo want both these styles


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> I got my Grande Mia last week and took some pictures today.
> I also posted on the reference picture thread
> 
> The Grande Mia is very comfortable to carry across the body.
> I have a 1.2" wide messenger strap though.
> I ordered mine with the hooks at the top handle and inside the bag.
> They are both equally comfortable but look a bit different so it's just personal preference.
> I also added a top zipper like the Zhoe but haven't used it but it will be useful.
> 
> The Grande Mia also has a different lock than the Mia, this one is more easy to use and I like it more. Marco said that the lock for the Mia will remain the same until his supplier creates something of that size.
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Mia (bordeaux glitter pompei)
> Note that the top handle has different handle drops.
> If you want it to be like the Mia (8cm), remember to specify when you order
> View attachment 4445962
> 
> View attachment 4445963
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Zhoe (amethyst pompei)
> View attachment 4445964
> 
> View attachment 4445965
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Alexia Midi (black vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445959
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Angelica (mahogany vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445960
> 
> 
> Group pic to compare the depth of the bags:
> (Angelica, Grande Mia, Mia, Zhoe, Alexia Midi)
> View attachment 4445967
> 
> 
> Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.
> I can feel that there is a gap between the bottom of the Grande Mia and the iPad when I put it in. This does not happen with a Zhoe. I would not recommend using the Grande Mia to carry the iPad (unless you have a smaller version) as I can see the corners of the iPad poking at the side of the Grande Mia when I put it in.
> View attachment 4445966



Echoing others, wow, this is such a great resourceful post, thank you@ Though, I was distracted from the comparisons by the various yummy structured leather on display haha! Your choices are all so classic.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> After all this talk about a Juliet midi in Verona, I broke my rule about not buying duplicates of bags ever again.....I ordered a Juliet midi in dark blue Verona, silver hardware and silver lining. I am not customizing with the added outside pocket this time. I learned that the one it has will suffice now that I have used the bag and see what it can hold.  I LOVE Verona. i LOVE Juliet midi.   I am so excited; you would think I had never had an MM bag.


Hi Southernbelle43    So you decided against the outside pocket? I am curious to know your thoughts on the aesthetics of the midi Juliet with the outside pockets versus without. Last week i ordered another 2 midi Juliets, this time with 2 outside pockets after seeing yours. And i guess I didnt look closely at the invoice, i just looked again and noticed it says 2 zipped outside pockets! But my intent was the flap pockets that i saw on your bag.   I still have not seen a midi Juliet in person, and would love some feedback before i email Marco regarding the practicality of the pockets versus aesthetics of the bag without them. Plus the zipped pockets vs flap....any feedback would be appreciated!  Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Hi Southernbelle43    So you decided against the outside pocket? I am curious to know your thoughts on the aesthetics of the midi Juliet with the outside pockets versus without. Last week i ordered another 2 midi Juliets, this time with 2 outside pockets after seeing yours. And i guess I didnt look closely at the invoice, i just looked again and noticed it says 2 zipped outside pockets! But my intent was the flap pockets that i saw on your bag.   I still have not seen a midi Juliet in person, and would love some feedback before i email Marco regarding the practicality of the pockets versus aesthetics of the bag without them. Plus the zipped pockets vs flap....any feedback would be appreciated!  Thank you


Honestly I like the outside long pocket with the snap for my iPhone versus the zippered flap one that comes with the bag on the other side.  IIt is easier to use.  I did not want to spend the extra money this time because I was able to swap what I ordered during his campaign for the same amount as my Juliet, as long as I did not customize it.  So I do recommend the long pocket with the snap, not another zipper.   I think  it looks better and if you want to use it for your phone and need quick access a zipper gets in the way.

To summarize. It comes with one outside zip pocket for the cost of the bag. I added a pocket on the other side with a snap, no zipper.
I love the other pocket but did not want to spend the money this time. I do recommend it.
I hope this helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> It was the bordeaux Verona swatch at the top of your post that he emailed me so he has sourced it already for my bag order.  I'm hoping it is true to life. And dang, southernbelle, I didn't know he had it available in dark amethyst. Another fave color of mine.


My dear, welcome to the Marco world. There will always be a DANG every time you order a bag! LOL, that is why I have 8 of them and at one time had 11 or more.


----------



## southernbelle43

emmaAr said:


> I have one in Black Merinos and one in dark blue Verona. This is a great casual style. I’ve taken the shoulder strap off as I wear it crossbody.


OOOh, seeing your dark blue Verona makes me so excited to get my Juliet midi in that leather.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Honestly I like the outside long pocket with the snap for my iPhone versus the zippered flap one that comes with the bag on the other side.  IIt is easier to use.  I did not want to spend the extra money this time because I was able to swap what I ordered during his campaign for the same amount as my Juliet, as long as I did not customize it.  So I do recommend the long pocket with the snap, not another zipper.   I think  it looks better and if you want to use it for your phone and need quick access a zipper gets in the way.
> 
> To summarize. It comes with one outside zip pocket for the cost of the bag. I added a pocket on the other side with a snap, no zipper.
> I love the other pocket but did not want to spend the money this time. I do recommend it.
> I hope this helps.


Thank you so much for hour feedback, and yes it helps very much! I will email him to switch to the long flap instead of the extra zip flap. Thank you


----------



## jbags07

Another pocket question!  Does the midi Sabrina come with an outside pocket on one side? Not a zipped one, just an open pocket. My first midi Sabrina arrived a few days ago and has a pocket on one side....just wondering if its standard?  I have a few more on order and i am torn between it being very functional vs  the sleek  look of the bag without it....

i will take pix tomorrow of the 2 bags that just arrived. A dark blue metallic calf midi Sabrina and a lively pink pebbled midi Minerva. Both are exquisite! Loving the styles and the leathers/colors


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Another pocket question!  Does the midi Sabrina come with an outside pocket on one side? Not a zipped one, just an open pocket. My first midi Sabrina arrived a few days ago and has a pocket on one side....just wondering if its standard?  I have a few more on order and i am torn between it being very functional vs  the sleek  look of the bag without it....
> 
> i will take pix tomorrow of the 2 bags that just arrived. A dark blue metallic calf midi Sabrina and a lively pink pebbled midi Minerva. Both are exquisite! Loving the styles and the leathers/colors



The sabrina does come with a pocket on the side.
You can see from the pictures online that it has a pocket
http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/1648-sabrina-midi-merinos-cameo-rose.html
You can ask Marco if you don't want it.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for hour feedback, and yes it helps very much! I will email him to switch to the long flap instead of the extra zip flap. Thank you


Boy am I glad you asked this question. I got the Juliet and took some pictures of my iPhone XR in the zippered pocket that comes on the bag and with it in the long pocket. I have decided to spend the money and get the same pocket I got on the other one. I do not like the phone sticking out in the zippered pocket. Thanks!! Now I have to email Marco to add that. LOL Do I need to send you a bill for enabling me to spend more money!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for hour feedback, and yes it helps very much! I will email him to switch to the long flap instead of the extra zip flap. Thank you


BTW it is NOT a flap pocket.  So if you want the flap or don't, you need to make that clear to Marco.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> The sabrina does come with a pocket on the side.
> You can see from the pictures online that it has a pocket
> http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/1648-sabrina-midi-merinos-cameo-rose.html
> You can ask Marco if you don't want it.


Ok thank you so much! Of all the Sabrina pix i’ve seen, i never saw a pocket. Thank you for answering my question , and i think i will stay with the pocket for the rest, its very functional for phone storage


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Boy am I glad you asked this question. I got the Juliet and took some pictures of my iPhone XR in the zippered pocket that comes on the bag and with it in the long pocket. I have decided to spend the money and get the same pocket I got on the other one. I do not like the phone sticking out in the zippered pocket. Thanks!! Now I have to email Marco to add that. LOL Do I need to send you a bill for enabling me to spend more money!
> View attachment 4446298
> View attachment 4446297


Thank you for these pix! This also helps me so much. I will email Marco tomro too and ask to do this same pocket. Thank you for posting the pix


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Boy am I glad you asked this question. I got the Juliet and took some pictures of my iPhone XR in the zippered pocket that comes on the bag and with it in the long pocket. I have decided to spend the money and get the same pocket I got on the other one. I do not like the phone sticking out in the zippered pocket. Thanks!! Now I have to email Marco to add that. LOL Do I need to send you a bill for enabling me to spend more money!
> View attachment 4446298
> View attachment 4446297


P.s. every time i see your Juliet i drool   That leather and that color! Just gorgeous....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> P.s. every time i see your Juliet i drool   That leather and that color! Just gorgeous....


Thank you. I cannot stop carrying it!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Ok thank you so much! Of all the Sabrina pix i’ve seen, i never saw a pocket. Thank you for answering my question , and i think i will stay with the pocket for the rest, its very functional for phone storage


I posted this a long time ago.  I thought it was neat the way MM styled it so you can get to your phone in the pocket with the bag folded over.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I posted this a long time ago.  I thought it was neat the way MM styled it so you can get to your phone in the pocket with the bag folded over.
> 
> View attachment 4446349


Oh i love this! Very neat, yes 

Is this a regular or a midiSabrina? It looks bigger than mine...the midi is a little smaller than i thought it would be...


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Oh i love this! Very neat, yes
> 
> Is this a regular or a midiSabrina? It looks bigger than mine...the midi is a little smaller than i thought it would be...


its a midi.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> its a midi.


Thank you☺️


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much for hour feedback, and yes it helps very much! I will email him to switch to the long flap instead of the extra zip flap. Thank you


Helpful to me as well, as I ordered a slip pocket after seeing it on a few bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

I’m really excited to see what it looks like! Also, you DO recommend the slip pocket on the Juliet, yes? It sounds like you have found it helpful and a few others have mentioned it too.  It I’m wondering now about the overall aesthetic of the bag. This is me is buyer’s panic mode BTW 



southernbelle43 said:


> Kimba, if that picture of the bordeaux Verona above is true to color, your bag is going to be absolutely gorgeous.  I am going to be jealous of you.


----------



## Kylacove

My midi Juliets haven't shipped yet, but I added the rear slip pocket. The stated dimensions are on the small side of what I usually like so adding external pockets increases capacity and more likely to work for me. Great to slip a phone in there.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I’m really excited to see what it looks like! Also, you DO recommend the slip pocket on the Juliet, yes? It sounds like you have found it helpful and a few others have mentioned it too.  It I’m wondering now about the overall aesthetic of the bag. This is me is buyer’s panic mode BTW


Absolutely yes on the extra outside slip pocket.  Stop worrying about your bag. It is going to be gorgeous and you are going to love it!!


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> I got my Grande Mia last week and took some pictures today.
> I also posted on the reference picture thread
> 
> The Grande Mia is very comfortable to carry across the body.
> I have a 1.2" wide messenger strap though.
> I ordered mine with the hooks at the top handle and inside the bag.
> They are both equally comfortable but look a bit different so it's just personal preference.
> I also added a top zipper like the Zhoe but haven't used it but it will be useful.
> 
> The Grande Mia also has a different lock than the Mia, this one is more easy to use and I like it more. Marco said that the lock for the Mia will remain the same until his supplier creates something of that size.
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Mia (bordeaux glitter pompei)
> Note that the top handle has different handle drops.
> If you want it to be like the Mia (8cm), remember to specify when you order
> View attachment 4445962
> 
> View attachment 4445963
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Zhoe (amethyst pompei)
> View attachment 4445964
> 
> View attachment 4445965
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Alexia Midi (black vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445959
> 
> 
> Here's the Grande Mia (black vacchetta) and Angelica (mahogany vacchetta)
> View attachment 4445960
> 
> 
> Group pic to compare the depth of the bags:
> (Angelica, Grande Mia, Mia, Zhoe, Alexia Midi)
> View attachment 4445967
> 
> 
> Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.
> I can feel that there is a gap between the bottom of the Grande Mia and the iPad when I put it in. This does not happen with a Zhoe. I would not recommend using the Grande Mia to carry the iPad (unless you have a smaller version) as I can see the corners of the iPad poking at the side of the Grande Mia when I put it in.
> View attachment 4445966


You like structured handbags as much as I do.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Absolutely yes on the extra outside slip pocket.  Stop worrying about your bag. It is going to be gorgeous and you are going to love it!!



LOL -- thanks for the reassurance. I guess I was wondering, like @jbags07, how the pocket might affect the asethetic of the bag and also how it would look in smooshier leather -- I love the look of it on the Vachetta and Pompei bag. I combed the thread last night just to see what the slip pocket looks like on the bag and I am feeling OK about it today. Plus, I like the added room it would give.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My midi Juliets haven't shipped yet, but I added the rear slip pocket. The stated dimensions are on the small side of what I usually like so adding external pockets increases capacity and more likely to work for me. Great to slip a phone in there.


The bag is small and I think if I had not added the long slip pocket I would not like it enough to order another one.


----------



## jbags07

Latest white box arrivals


----------



## jbags07

Above is midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf. Below is midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled. Absolutely love both bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> Latest white box arrivals


That Sabrina is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> That Sabrina is absolutely gorgeous!


Thank u   It’s my first, and I am so happy with the style, but the leather and color, blew me away....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Above is midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf. Below is midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled. Absolutely love both bags.


Wow. Both are beautiful! So which will you carry first!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow. Both are beautiful! So which will you carry first!


Thank you☺️  I am thinking in the summer i will use the Sabrina as an evening bag ? Not very summery, but will use it day and evening when not so hot, in the fall and winter months...I know some gals use bags all year long, but it gets so hot here in SC i tend to carry lighter bags in summer....but i will definitely use my Minerva on the days i need a larger bag...i love that the midi size will perfectly fit my ipad pro, book, water bottle, plus my essentials...and its such a beautiful cheery color!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> Thank you☺️  I am thinking in the summer i will use the Sabrina as an evening bag ? Not very summery, but will use it day and evening when not so hot, in the fall and winter months...I know some gals use bags all year long, but it gets so hot here in SC i tend to carry lighter bags in summer....but i will definitely use my Minerva on the days i need a larger bag...i love that the midi size will perfectly fit my ipad pro, book, water bottle, plus my essentials...and its such a beautiful cheery color!



Sabrina makes a great night out bag. I love mine!


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> Sabrina makes a great night out bag. I love mine!


Yes! Such a sophisticated stylish bag...love the variety of carrying options too


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> You like structured handbags as much as I do.


Yes, and the vacchetta love is definitely influenced by you!
If I try a new style that has structure, like the Grande Mia, I automatically choose vacchetta now.


----------



## starsong

jbags07 said:


> Latest white box arrivals


Love this color and leather! Great choice of light gunmetal hardware too.


----------



## lenie

I was looking on eBay and came across a seller ( pets_home_heart from Lilburn, Georgia) that is selling some MM bags. This seller claims “This item was obtained through an auction that contained many items that were undelivered to its original purchaser.  Therefore, since this was not originally mine, I do not have all the first hand details.”  He/she has an Siena in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, Penelope in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, and a little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining for sale.  These are the exact same bags I ordered and the box was lost in shipping and Marco had to remake the bags. I wonder if this is the lost shipment that somehow ended up getting sold.  
I don’t know if Marco made these exact same bags for someone else. I did send him an email to let him know. I hope he was fully reimbursed for the lost shipment.


----------



## orchidmyst

lenie said:


> I was looking on eBay and came across a seller ( pets_home_heart from Lilburn, Georgia) that is selling some MM bags. This seller claims “This item was obtained through an auction that contained many items that were undelivered to its original purchaser.  Therefore, since this was not originally mine, I do not have all the first hand details.”  He/she has an Siena in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, Penelope in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, and a little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining for sale.  These are the exact same bags I ordered and the box was lost in shipping and Marco had to remake the bags. I wonder if this is the lost shipment that somehow ended up getting sold.
> I don’t know if Marco made these exact same bags for someone else. I did send him an email to let him know. I hope he was fully reimbursed for the lost shipment.


That's so upsetting to hear. Maybe UPS or fedex or DHL would be more reliable?


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Above is midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf. Below is midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled. Absolutely love both bags.


OMG this leather is gorgeous. I love the pink just stunning. Of course love Sabrina as well. Enjoy


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I was looking on eBay and came across a seller ( pets_home_heart from Lilburn, Georgia) that is selling some MM bags. This seller claims “This item was obtained through an auction that contained many items that were undelivered to its original purchaser.  Therefore, since this was not originally mine, I do not have all the first hand details.”  He/she has an Siena in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, Penelope in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, and a little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining for sale.  These are the exact same bags I ordered and the box was lost in shipping and Marco had to remake the bags. I wonder if this is the lost shipment that somehow ended up getting sold.
> I don’t know if Marco made these exact same bags for someone else. I did send him an email to let him know. I hope he was fully reimbursed for the lost shipment.


Sounds like these are your handbags, @lenie.  It’s very unlikely that someone else ordered the exact same bags.

Perhaps you and Marco should submit a MM receipt as well as a copy of the lost package documentation from USPS to eBay to show that your box was stolen.  This dishonest eBay seller is very likely a part of an illegal scheme and should be banned from eBay.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I saw these too... Is it possible that lost was actually “lost” and items were then obtained via auction?


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I find it really sad when I post in other threads/forums about Massaccesi and  it is so ignored.  Especially in the ones where someone describes the "luxury" bag of her dreams and she describes an MM bag to the T.  But name recognition is everything to so many people.  And there is no way to get across the quality of these bags in comparison to the machine manufactured "designer" bags made in China.  Oh well, we can only keep trying.


I agree 100%.  I think it's also because people can't go somewhere and feel or see the bags, you know?  I watched this thread a lot, but held back because of this and also because I was a bit concerned about shipping.  Most people are conditioned to buy and walk out of a store with a bag or wait no more than 5 days.  Now that I have MM bags, I can't go back.  His bags are so much better.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> I’m really excited to see what it looks like! Also, you DO recommend the slip pocket on the Juliet, yes? It sounds like you have found it helpful and a few others have mentioned it too.  It I’m wondering now about the overall aesthetic of the bag. This is me is buyer’s panic mode BTW


Yes!  Add the Slip pocket...


----------



## Coastal jewel

If I was ordering Juliette amd wanted to stay in budget ( ha..) I agree.. I would replace zipper pocket w flat pocket w snap.  Zipper is hard for me to manage w phone, and outer pocket is perfect for the phone.


----------



## Coastal jewel

What did now I’m trying to remember what i ordered in Feb!  I’m second guessing but that’s the name of my waiting game,...

Zhoe regular size in platinum Pompei w silver Pompei colorblock.  

Dark taupe or taupe Verona Little Athena.. no handles. Made into messenger bag.  TenKrat also ordered one.  Can’t wait to see.

Little muse in sapphire Merinos w contrasting thread in turquoise.  

So... maybe I should order before June 1...but what!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Today I ask for your prayers for the people of Oklahoma and my state, Arkansas,  because of record  flooding across the whole center of the state.  Roads and parks are closed, snakes abound escaping the flood waters, farmers cannot plant crops and many will have their houses completely submerged.  We are on high ground and the water will not reach us.  Nature can be cruel at times.
This is a reminder about using' your bags and enjoying them, not worrying about little marks and scratches, etc.  Life can happen and make a handbag totally irrelevant.


----------



## jbags07

starsong said:


> Love this color and leather! Great choice of light gunmetal hardware too.


Thank you


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I was looking on eBay and came across a seller ( pets_home_heart from Lilburn, Georgia) that is selling some MM bags. This seller claims “This item was obtained through an auction that contained many items that were undelivered to its original purchaser.  Therefore, since this was not originally mine, I do not have all the first hand details.”  He/she has an Siena in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, Penelope in Everose glitter pompei with marine lining, and a little Tulipano in pewter pompei with red lining for sale.  These are the exact same bags I ordered and the box was lost in shipping and Marco had to remake the bags. I wonder if this is the lost shipment that somehow ended up getting sold.
> I don’t know if Marco made these exact same bags for someone else. I did send him an email to let him know. I hope he was fully reimbursed for the lost shipment.


It is so curious how they managed to end up in an auction, unless it was the post office auction.  And that the person just happened to put them on eBay where you would see it,.  It would be too big a coincidence that he made the same bags for someone else.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> OMG this leather is gorgeous. I love the pink just stunning. Of course love Sabrina as well. Enjoy


Thank you! And thank you for your help, you assisted me in selecting these particular leathers and colors when i was new to MM and very overwhelmed!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I saw these too... Is it possible that lost was actually “lost” and items were then obtained via auction?


I wonder if the person mentioned that they were Massaccesi. THe ba gs always have the tag with the person's name, the name of the bag, etc. Or did she not mention whomade them, etc. That would be suspicious.


----------



## eleanors36

Taking a slight break in packing and purging to show you photos of my Theia in pebbled green leaf. Love love this bag. I'm packing my MM bags myself.  Movers not allowed to do it for these!


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if the person mentioned that they were Massaccesi. THe ba gs always have the tag with the person's name, the name of the bag, etc. Or did she not mention whomade them, etc. That would be suspicious.



They conveniently cropped the name off of the tag in the picture. People can be so disappointing...


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> Taking a slight break in packing and purging to show you photos of my Theia in pebbled green leaf. Love love this bag. I'm packing my MM bags myself.  Movers not allowed to do it for these!


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

mleleigh said:


> They conveniently cropped the name off of the tag in the picture. People can be so disappointing...
> 
> View attachment 4447721


I also saw these .....and how terrible these “lost bags’ wound up on an auction site. For both Marco and for Lenie.....

There was a thread awhile back about a gal whose bag was stolen from her checked suitcase at an airport in CA. She found the bag listed on FP and alerted the police, who then asked FP not to sell it, but they did sell the bag. I dont recall what happened after that. Hopefully if Marco or Lenie contacts ebay they will at least suspend the auctions?.


----------



## jbags07

This morning , before i read all of your posts, i actually emailed this seller about one of the bags. Letting them know that  the prices were at retail and we would buy from the maker himself at those prices and that i would be interested in one of the Penelopes if the price was reduced. 

The seller just responded to me and said they would be lowering the prices. Obviously i will not purchase bags stolen from Marco and Lenie.  I am wondering if i should explain in a reply to this seller that these bags belong to someone who the package never reached? Or should i not say anything? Thoughts anyone?


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Taking a slight break in packing and purging to show you photos of my Theia in pebbled green leaf. Love love this bag. I'm packing my MM bags myself.  Movers not allowed to do it for these!


I am not usually a green fan, but I am a Theia lover, and that is a really pretty bag!!


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not usually a green fan, but I am a Theia lover, and that is a really pretty bag!!


Thank you!  I love Theias!  I have two midis and one regular.  It's one of my favorite styles.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Thank you!  I love Theias!  I have two midis and one regular.  It's one of my favorite styles.


Mine too.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> If I was ordering Juliette amd wanted to stay in budget ( ha..) I agree.. I would replace zipper pocket w flat pocket w snap.  Zipper is hard for me to manage w phone, and outer pocket is perfect for the phone.



Coastal jewel, I have been admiring your Juliet for a long time (lurking on this thread for a while, wondering if I should "go for it"!). If I like the bag in verona, I'm wondering about ordering it in a different leather. I'm impressed with how different the bag looks in athene, vacchetta, verona, pompei and merinos leathers. Your port marinos looks gorgeous. what do you think of the bag in this leather? What are its characteristics?


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Above is midi Sabrina in dark blue metallic calf. Below is midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled. Absolutely love both bags.


do you do mod shots? I'd love to see what the bag looks like when you wear them. Both of those leathers are stunning BTW


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> THe ba gs always have the tag with the person's name, the name of the bag, etc. Or did she not mention whomade them, etc. That would be suspicious.





mleleigh said:


> They conveniently cropped the name off of the tag in the picture. People can be so disappointing...
> View attachment 4447721


And there’s the red flag. The seller has @lenie’s full name. How hard is it to put two and two together?!  Find Massaccesi Handbags online,  get the contact information, and alert Marco, anyone:  “hey, I got these bags at an auction, there are name tags on them (!), can you contact this person and let’s get these bags to her.”  Not hard at all to do that. But this seller is placing the onus on @lenie to find her bags on eBay?!  That’s not being forthright at all.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> This morning , before i read all of your posts, i actually emailed this seller about one of the bags. Letting them know that  the prices were at retail and we would buy from the maker himself at those prices and that i would be interested in one of the Penelopes if the price was reduced.
> 
> The seller just responded to me and said they would be lowering the prices. Obviously i will not purchase bags stolen from Marco and Lenie.  I am wondering if i should explain in a reply to this seller that these bags belong to someone who the package never reached? Or should i not say anything? Thoughts anyone?


Do not contact the seller about it. Instead, I would alert eBay and tell them exactly what you just said. Let them handle it on their end.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena in ivory beige nappa


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Do not contact the seller about it. Instead, I would alert eBay and tell them exactly what you just said. Let them handle it on their end.


In all fairness, this person may be innocent.  IF the post office or other carrier mishandled the packages and they ended up in the unclaimed auction, the buyer is not at fault and is not legally obligated to contact anyone....ethically obligated yes, but not legally.  However, there is no way to know if they were stolen, not mishandled.  So... .it is not easy to know what to do.  (Can you tell that I am a retired lawyer, married to a retired federal law enforcement official, lol).  Seeing every side of the situation.  Marco is the one who is hurt by this, unless he had them insured.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Do not contact the seller about it. Instead, I would alert eBay and tell them exactly what you just said. Let them handle it on their end.


Will do. Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Taking a slight break in packing and purging to show you photos of my Theia in pebbled green leaf. Love love this bag. I'm packing my MM bags myself.  Movers not allowed to do it for these!


Love, love, love this shade of green!   Enjoy the packing as much as that is possible.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> If I was ordering Juliette amd wanted to stay in budget ( ha..) I agree.. I would replace zipper pocket w flat pocket w snap.  Zipper is hard for me to manage w phone, and outer pocket is perfect for the phone.


Oh, this is a brilliant idea...never thought of that...the zipper pocket is a little tough to get into because of the thin piece of flap that hides the zipper tape. So for my second Juliet Midi in deerskin (my first one is in pebbled) I asked for the additional snap slip pocket inspired by this thread, I think I like having both; but the above is a brilliant idea if you like having one side plain!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Today I ask for your prayers for the people of Oklahoma and my state, Arkansas,  because of record  flooding across the whole center of the state.  Roads and parks are closed, snakes abound escaping the flood waters, farmers cannot plant crops and many will have their houses completely submerged.  We are on high ground and the water will not reach us.  Nature can be cruel at times.
> This is a reminder about using' your bags and enjoying them, not worrying about little marks and scratches, etc.  Life can happen and make a handbag totally irrelevant.


Praying! May everyone be safe.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> In all fairness, this person may be innocent.  IF the post office or other carrier mishandled the packages and they ended up in the unclaimed auction, the buyer is not at fault and is not legally obligated to contact anyone....ethically obligated yes, but not legally.  However, there is no way to know if they were stolen, not mishandled.  So... .it is not easy to know what to do.  (Can you tell that I am a retired lawyer, married to a retired federal law enforcement official, lol).  Seeing every side of the situation.  Marco is the one who is hurt by this, unless he had them insured.



Just throwing this out there, I was looking at this page on USPS: https://www.uspsoig.gov/blog/lost-and-found
and before going to auction, it says they open packages and do their best to use addresses to track down the package owner or sender...Marco sends tons of documentation so I am also wondering if Lenie's bags really went to auction...anyway, agreed that this hurts Marco for sure...and now I am worried about my current package that is on it's way to me...


----------



## orchidmyst

I would suggest that US sellers to just stop sending by USPS. If paying more for UPS/Fedex/DHL guarantees delivery then it is worth it. Obviously those who have a package lost are those with multiple bags, costing more than €500. I don’t think the postal insurance would cover that much on Marco’s end. Either way, it’s not worth the worry of whether your package will make it or not.
Anyone in the US used UPS/Fedex/DHL? What would you guys recommend?

(I live in Canada but just want to help.
For those in Canada, EMS has been the most reliable. Fedex and UPS will require extra paperwork and hold your package if it is over CAN$1000. They don’t contact you if they hold your package, just to let you know)


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Just throwing this out there, I was looking at this page on USPS: https://www.uspsoig.gov/blog/lost-and-found
> and before going to auction, it says they open packages and do their best to use addresses to track down the package owner or sender...Marco sends tons of documentation so I am also wondering if Lenie's bags really went to auction...anyway, agreed that this hurts Marco for sure...and now I am worried about my current package that is on it's way to me...


That does make one suspicious.  It would not take a genius to track down Marco.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I would suggest that US sellers to just stop sending by USPS. If paying more for UPS/Fedex/DHL guarantees delivery then it is worth it. Obviously those who have a package lost are those with multiple bags, costing more than €500. I don’t think the postal insurance would cover that much on Marco’s end. Either way, it’s not worth the worry of whether your package will make it or not.
> Anyone in the US used UPS/Fedex/DHL? What would you guys recommend?
> 
> (I live in Canada but just want to help.
> For those in Canada, EMS has been the most reliable. Fedex and UPS will require extra paperwork and hold your package if it is over CAN$1000. They don’t contact you if they hold your package, just to let you know)


I love DHL.  They keep you informed about where the bag is and when they will deliver it. Bags shipped to me in the US from Australia and France have arrived in 4 days every time.


----------



## southernbelle43

M





christinemliu said:


> Praying! May everyone be safe.


Bless you.  The van in the upper right corner belongs to a lady we know from our grandchildren’s school .  She said the water came up so fast that she did not have time to get out with her two kids. The fire department got them out.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> I would suggest that US sellers to just stop sending by USPS. If paying more for UPS/Fedex/DHL guarantees delivery then it is worth it.
> Anyone in the US used UPS/Fedex/DHL? What would you guys recommend?


Marco was wary about sending my latest white box via USPS, so I approved it going via UPS
instead. It arrived without a hitch in three days. So, from now on, I will pay extra to have my orders shipped by UPS or DHL. 

I, too, read about the USPS Mail Recovery Center (MRC) and the unclaimed mail auctions, which BTW, is frequented by resellers. Too many people posted negative comments about how their mail was lost and never found. The general impression I got from these comments is that the MRC is a joke.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Yes, and the vacchetta love is definitely influenced by you!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Marco was wary about sending my latest white box via USPS, so I approved it going via UPS
> instead. It arrived without a hitch in three days. So, from now on, I will pay extra to have my orders shipped by UPS or DHL.
> 
> I, too, read about the USPS Mail Recovery Center (MRC) and the unclaimed mail auctions, which BTW, is frequented by resellers. Too many people posted negative comments about how their mail was lost and never found. The general impression I got from these comments is that the MRC is a joke.


How much extra for UPS?


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> M
> Bless you.  The van in the upper right corner belongs to a lady we know from our grandchildren’s school .  She said the water came up so fast that she did not have time to get out with her two kids. The fire department got them out.
> View attachment 4448075


Oh, my!  You Midwesterners are just getting hammered. Hope all this bad weather ends for you soon.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> How much extra for UPS?


UPS Express shipment is 30€.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> M
> Bless you.  The van in the upper right corner belongs to a lady we know from our grandchildren’s school .  She said the water came up so fast that she did not have time to get out with her two kids. The fire department got them out.
> View attachment 4448075



wow! I will wish for safety and fast recovery.


----------



## jbags07

Is it a snap or a magnet? I asked Marco today to switch the back zip compartment for a pocket with a snap and he said its a magnet?


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> M
> Bless you.  The van in the upper right corner belongs to a lady we know from our grandchildren’s school .  She said the water came up so fast that she did not have time to get out with her two kids. The fire department got them out.
> View attachment 4448075


I will also be praying for your community. So sorry you are all experiencing this


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Is it a snap or a magnet? I asked Marco today to switch the back zip compartment for a pocket with a snap and he said its a magnet?


I think it is a magnetic closure.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is a magnet but it looked like a snap and I keep calling it a snap, lol


----------



## eleanors36

orchidmyst said:


> I would suggest that US sellers to just stop sending by USPS. If paying more for UPS/Fedex/DHL guarantees delivery then it is worth it. Obviously those who have a package lost are those with multiple bags, costing more than €500. I don’t think the postal insurance would cover that much on Marco’s end. Either way, it’s not worth the worry of whether your package will make it or not.
> Anyone in the US used UPS/Fedex/DHL? What would you guys recommend?
> 
> (I live in Canada but just want to help.
> For those in Canada, EMS has been the most reliable. Fedex and UPS will require extra paperwork and hold your package if it is over CAN$1000. They don’t contact you if they hold your package, just to let you know)


I've had great luck with UPS.  Marco sent my last bags via UPS.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> M
> Bless you.  The van in the upper right corner belongs to a lady we know from our grandchildren’s school .  She said the water came up so fast that she did not have time to get out with her two kids. The fire department got them out.
> View attachment 4448075


So sorry.  I've read that some say this.is worse than the 1927 flood, and that was awful.


----------



## msd_bags

Received my Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos with midi Minerva strap yesterday.  It’s so beautiful!!  Merinos is not my fave among MM leathers but it surely works in this more structured style and size.


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Received my Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos with midi Minerva strap yesterday.  It’s so beautiful!!  Merinos is not my fave among MM leathers but it surely works in this more structured style and size.


This is beautiful. Love this style!  Interesting to see how dark the color is. I have the same color on order in a midi Sabrina. I thought it would have more of a ‘wine’ tone to it, but it looks more dark brown here.


----------



## Kylacove

My port merinos grande aura is a nice wine color so you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Received my Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos with midi Minerva strap yesterday.  It’s so beautiful!!


That IS a beautiful, rich, dark bordeaux!  Isn’t that Minerva shoulder strap so comfortable?


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL  her black nappa Zhoe. She asked for a matching wallet for Christmas but would like to receive it as soon as it’s delivered, LOL. My DH said she’s like me—-I order a handbag and say it’s “for my birthday”, which at the time I say that, it’s actually several months away!  It’s one of our running inside jokes—-he’ll see a new handbag and say, “that must be your 61st birthday gift. Or, is it for our 32nd wedding anniversary?”  This is DH:  
Actually, he is quite good natured about my handbag “hobby”, LOL.  I love that man.

So, I ordered a Saturn wallet in hot pink nappa and black nappa for my MIL for her extra early Christmas gift.  Maybe call it her “Christmas in July” gift.


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD, cuoio vacchetta Angelica Messenger, carried by the Minerva style shoulder strap:


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> My port merinos grande aura is a nice wine color so you may be pleasantly surprised.


Ok cool. Thats what it looked like when i saw a port wine Sabrina on his insta...its such a classic and pretty color, and one that you don’t see around very much!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My MIL  her black nappa Zhoe. She asked for a matching wallet for Christmas but would like to receive it as soon as it’s delivered, LOL. My DH said she’s like me—-I order a handbag and say it’s “for my birthday”, which at the time I say that, it’s actually several months away!  It’s one of our running inside jokes—-he’ll see a new handbag and say, “that must be your 61st birthday gift. Or, is it for our 32nd wedding anniversary?”  This is DH:
> Actually, he is quite good natured about my handbag “hobby”, LOL.  I love that man.
> 
> So, I ordered a Saturn wallet in hot pink nappa and black nappa for my MIL for her extra early Christmas gift.  Maybe call it her “Christmas in July” gift.


You are sweet!


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Ok cool. Thats what it looked like when i saw a port wine Sabrina on his insta...its such a classic and pretty color, and one that you don’t see around very much!


Port merinos is more of a wine color but Marco had a small batch of lighter port merinos that is more purple.
Not sure if he still has any left but you can ask him.


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Port merinos is more of a wine color but Marco had a small batch of lighter port merinos that is more purple.
> Not sure if he still has any left but you can ask him.
> View attachment 4448895


Thanks for always being so informative! And thanks for all the comparison shots of your bags. Those are really very helpful!


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Port merinos is more of a wine color but Marco had a small batch of lighter port merinos that is more purple.
> Not sure if he still has any left but you can ask him.
> View attachment 4448895


Ok great! Thank you for clarifying this and for posting these pix. I actually really love the regular port merinos, with it more of a wine color! Such a rich color


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> How much extra for UPS?





tenKrat said:


> UPS Express shipment is 30€.


I’m sorry, ladies, I need to backtrack on my answer regarding UPS fees. I *think* the 30€ I quoted was an upgrade fee, the *additional amount* on top of the standard USPS shipping fee I initially paid when I placed my order. I’m not even sure about that because I placed the order several months ago. 

I just received an invoice for my post-Kickstarter order. I requested the same service, *UPS Express*, and the charge is actually *55€ (not 30€).*  The fee could even be higher for larger orders based on weight and/or box size (??).  (I have not researched the UPS website. I just pay what Marco charges me.)

Again, I’m sorry for passing on misinformation.

Edit: Marco sent my box via UPS Express because I needed it to arrive in time for my MIL’s birthday. So, the fee will be different for non-Express delivery. Anyway, Marco will give you your correct quote.


----------



## Kylacove

I think the extra fee is worth it, tenkrat. My latest shipment was accepted May 21st, left Italy May 23rd, then nothing. Still says pre-shipment. Neither Marco or I can get any answers. Other shipping methods provide much better tracking and accountability.


----------



## thedseer

Kylacove said:


> I think the extra fee is worth it, tenkrat. My latest shipment was accepted May 21st, left Italy May 23rd, then nothing. Still says pre-shipment. Neither Marco or I can get any answers. Other shipping methods provide much better tracking and accountability.


My last one sat it pre-shipment for about a month and then it finally turned up.


----------



## msd_bags

I posted a comparison photo of a bag in lighter port merinos and a bag in port merinos in the Reference Thread.


----------



## xlyasa

I'm currently waiting on two bags a black Aura and a port merino zhoe Legend! Tracking says it's at the gateway in Milano/ USPS says Procceses through facility/Origin Post is preparing shipment for about a week now. I hope that's normal .

I ended up putting in an order for Juno backpack in pebbled grey(thanks for all the advice!). I think I'll ask Marco to send it UPS/ another courier.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Did he say prices were going up June 1?

I got an update from USPS on my lost box. "Still have been unable to locate."  Well, no S*&t Sherlock, it's probably on Ebay, sold off the back of a truck by one of your employees!


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> Did he say prices were going up June 1?
> 
> I got an update from USPS on my lost box. "Still have been unable to locate."  Well, no S*&t Sherlock, it's probably on Ebay, sold off the back of a truck by one of your employees!


Yes, price increase effective June 1st. 

Did you inform Marco that your box is officially lost?  He only has 60 days from the date he shipped it to file a claim.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> I think the extra fee is worth it, tenkrat. Other shipping methods provide much better tracking and accountability.


I totally agree.  UPS or another courier for me from now on.


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> Yes, price increase effective June 1st.
> 
> Did you inform Marco that your box is officially lost?  He only has 60 days from the date he shipped it to file a claim.


Yes, I already got the remade order. Poor Marco.


----------



## Kylacove

I finally got an update on the box shipped May 21st. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Was it because I called customer service and raised heck this weekend? Maybe. I really think as Marco's business has increased postal employees are taking notice of all the white boxes from Italy. With the terrible tracking provided by USPS compared to other shipper I think it is easier for packages to get "lost".


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I think the extra fee is worth it, tenkrat. My latest shipment was accepted May 21st, left Italy May 23rd, then nothing. Still says pre-shipment. Neither Marco or I can get any answers. Other shipping methods provide much better tracking and accountability.


Me too. I just notified him to ship mine UPS Express and am willing to pay the difference.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> Coastal jewel, I have been admiring your Juliet for a long time (lurking on this thread for a while, wondering if I should "go for it"!). If I like the bag in verona, I'm wondering about ordering it in a different leather. I'm impressed with how different the bag looks in athene, vacchetta, verona, pompei and merinos leathers. Your port marinos looks gorgeous. what do you think of the bag in this leather? What are its characteristics?


Kimbashop.. so sorry for late response.  Been busy working.  Some of the MM girls love the more structured leathers,  I’m smitten w mooshy and love my light port merinos midi Juliette.  I also have a Verona and I love that leather too.  I think my favorite is merinos followed by Verona.  I have pebbled which is fine..  and vachetta... I’m sorry I just struggle w vachetta.  Ladies.. this means something could come up on BST.. a Daphne perhaps.?  I find Athene leather doesn’t play well in my world.   I have one pompei but she’s not even been out...but I think that’s a style thing.  One more Pompei on the way,  

I saw the comparison shots between “light port” and port merinos.   I happily have both..regular port has a stronger red tone, 

And some of my faves I did not pick myself.
So Kimbashop. If you haven’t ordered, do it.  I do love Juliette midi.  The only change I would make would be to either add a slipmagnet pocket on the other side or substitute the zipper for that... 

And tenKRat. So many holidays.   Everyday we live is a holiday!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Kimbashop.. so sorry for late response.  Been busy working.  Some of the MM girls love the more structured leathers,  I’m smitten w mooshy and love my light port merinos midi Juliette.  I also have a Verona and I love that leather too.  I think my favorite is merinos followed by Verona.  I have pebbled which is fine..  and vachetta... I’m sorry I just struggle w vachetta.  Ladies.. this means something could come up on BST.. a Daphne perhaps.?  I find Athene leather doesn’t play well in my world.   I have one pompei but she’s not even been out...but I think that’s a style thing.  One more Pompei on the way,
> 
> I saw the comparison shots between “light port” and port merinos.   I happily have both..regular port has a stronger red tone,
> 
> And some of my faves I did not pick myself.
> So Kimbashop. If you haven’t ordered, do it.  I do love Juliette midi.  The only change I would make would be to either add a slipmagnet pocket on the other side or substitute the zipper for that...
> 
> And tenKRat. So many holidays.   Everyday we live is a holiday!


Hi Coastal Jewel.  I am curious about how Pompei ages.  I know my vacchetta bags will soften and patina, which is what I like about that particular leather. And my only experience with Pompei was that it was too rigid for me.   But  I did not keep the Alexa long enough to tell what happens to that leather over time.  And it could be that that particular style did not work for me, not that I did not like the leather.

Well rats, now that I reread your post I see that you have not used your Pompei bag.  Rather than delete this maybe those familiar with this leather who have used their bags can weigh in.


----------



## Flowergeek

Even though the Grande Mia seems to have about the same width as the Zhoe, it cannot carry an iPad well.


Thank you SO much for the comparison shot and detailed review. I have the Zhoe and like the size, so for sure now the regular Mia is too small.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Kimbashop.. so sorry for late response.  Been busy working.  Some of the MM girls love the more structured leathers,  I’m smitten w mooshy and love my light port merinos midi Juliette.  I also have a Verona and I love that leather too.  I think my favorite is merinos followed by Verona.  I have pebbled which is fine..  and vachetta... I’m sorry I just struggle w vachetta.  Ladies.. this means something could come up on BST.. a Daphne perhaps.?  I find Athene leather doesn’t play well in my world.   I have one pompei but she’s not even been out...but I think that’s a style thing.  One more Pompei on the way,
> 
> I saw the comparison shots between “light port” and port merinos.   I happily have both..regular port has a stronger red tone,
> 
> And some of my faves I did not pick myself.
> So Kimbashop. If you haven’t ordered, do it.  I do love Juliette midi.  The only change I would make would be to either add a slipmagnet pocket on the other side or substitute the zipper for that...
> 
> And tenKRat. So many holidays.   Everyday we live is a holiday!



Thanks, Coastaljewel. I did order the midi Juliet with the slip pocket and in bordeaux Verona. I love dark purple-reds and your bag is such a gorgeous color, plus that leather looks so lovely to touch; but Marco recommended the Verona to me based on my likes. I'm excited to see what it looks like. I notice that no one has seemed to order the Bordeaux Verona, so I'm excited to see what the color looks like, too! 7 weeks and counting...


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’m sure you will love the Bordeaux Verona midi Juliette.  I am drawn to the deeper reds w blue undertones.  Sounds lovely...  glad I was able to “assist” another in wallet draining!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m sure you will love the Bordeaux Verona midi Juliette.  I am drawn to the deeper reds w blue undertones.  Sounds lovely...  glad I was able to “assist” another in wallet draining!


Yes I think you have contributed to my flat wallet situation several times.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> I finally got an update on the box shipped May 21st. Scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Was it because I called customer service and raised heck this weekend? Maybe. I really think as Marco's business has increased postal employees are taking notice of all the white boxes from Italy. With the terrible tracking provided by USPS compared to other shipper I think it is easier for packages to get "lost".


Oh this gives me hope @Kylacove! I have a box shipped on May 23 and haven't heard anything since May 24th...Never taken this long with my past orders...hopefully mine come this week too.


----------



## lenie

Has anyone received their orders from the end of March? Just wanted to make sure that I dont miss a shipment and I'm not sure where Marco is on orders.


----------



## pinkorchid20

lenie said:


> Has anyone received their orders from the end of March? Just wanted to make sure that I dont miss a shipment and I'm not sure where Marco is on orders.


I have 3 outstanding orders from March, the first was from March 3rd and I haven't heard anything unfortunately.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Has anyone received their orders from the end of March? Just wanted to make sure that I dont miss a shipment and I'm not sure where Marco is on orders.



My February order was just shipped last week. Unfortunately,  I can't track it. Hoping I will get it soon.


----------



## Kylacove

My orders from early March are being shipped now.
Midi Juliet in black cherry nappa and bronze laminato.


----------



## Kylacove

For comparison for people concerned about size. The Daphne is definitely bigger, but with the rear slip pocket the Midi Juliet holds my essentials.


----------



## Kylacove




----------



## lulu212121

lenie said:


> Has anyone received their orders from the end of March? Just wanted to make sure that I dont miss a shipment and I'm not sure where Marco is on orders.


I just received a shipping notice today that my order from February has shipped! Whew! I was getting worried about it. I was thinking maybe the Kickstarter put him a little behind. This is the longest I have had to wait for an order.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4453261
> View attachment 4453262
> View attachment 4453261
> View attachment 4453262
> View attachment 4453263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orders from early March are being shipped now.
> Midi Juliet in black cherry nappa and bronze laminato.



Gorgeous bags -- both of them are stunners. The more I see this bronze the more I want a bag in that leather. 

Which will you carry first?


----------



## Kylacove

Probably the black cherry as it seems so summery. Love both of them. They are "cute" bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> Probably the black cherry as it seems so summery. Love both of them. They are "cute" bags.



so pretty. Mod shots, please!
I'm looking forward to receiving my first midi Juliet.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4453261
> View attachment 4453262
> View attachment 4453261
> View attachment 4453262
> View attachment 4453263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My orders from early March are being shipped now.
> Midi Juliet in black cherry nappa and bronze laminato.


Beautiful    These colors and leathers look stunning in the Juliet!


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> For comparison for people concerned about size. The Daphne is definitely bigger, but with the rear slip pocket the Midi Juliet holds my essentials.


Your Daphne in Taupe Venezia really is so beautiful.
I can't stop looking at it.
I like how the leather pattern at the front is aligned so nicely.
I think that Venezia is even better in Daphne than on my Aura.

Here's my Selene Midi Zip in Blue Venezia


----------



## Kylacove

orchidmyst said:


> Your Daphne in Taupe Venezia really is so beautiful.
> I can't stop looking at it.
> I like how the leather pattern at the front is aligned so nicely.
> I think that Venezia is even better in Daphne than on my Aura.
> 
> Here's my Selene Midi Zip in Blue Venezia
> View attachment 4453778


Thank you. Your Aura inspired me to order the Daphne. Loved the leather but didn't want another Grande Aura.


----------



## TotinScience

You know how we always rave about Marco's leathers smelling really good? My best smelling bag from MM is Nappa colorblocked full size Sabrina, it has the most divine leather smell in the world! You know who also agrees with that statement? My 10 pound puppy! Somehow she managed to get her little paws on said bag (that took some SERIOUS determination on her part, as I store bags out of sight) and try to dig into its surface, probably to bury her favorite bone. Thankfully, Marco's hearty black nappa only took some scratches to it that are not all that noticeable, especially with a generous coat of leather honey. 
Morale of the story: keep your MM bags as far as possible from pets, because they also find them delightful .


----------



## BagMadness

My Midi Victoria in Octane nappa finally arrived (boxes were mixed up in the post office, which has had me worried for a couple of days, but all's well that ends well ).
The bag is slightly smaller than I thought it would be (I don't mind), the leather is wonderful, the colour is gorgeous, and I just love love love all of it


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> You know how we always rave about Marco's leathers smelling really good? My best smelling bag from MM is Nappa colorblocked full size Sabrina, it has the most divine leather smell in the world! You know who also agrees with that statement? My 10 pound puppy! Somehow she managed to get her little paws on said bag (that took some SERIOUS determination on her part, as I store bags out of sight) and try to dig into its surface, probably to bury her favorite bone. Thankfully, Marco's hearty black nappa only took some scratches to it that are not all that noticeable, especially with a generous coat of leather honey.
> Morale of the story: keep your MM bags as far as possible from pets, because they also find them delightful .


Boy, oh boy! Puppy knows what is good. Lol!


----------



## carterazo

BagMadness said:


> View attachment 4455526
> 
> My Midi Victoria in Octane nappa finally arrived (boxes were mixed up in the post office, which has had me worried for a couple of days, but all's well that ends well ).
> The bag is slightly smaller than I thought it would be (I don't mind), the leather is wonderful, the colour is gorgeous, and I just love love love all of it


What a beauty!!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, my box made it just fine. I wasn't home when they tried to deliver, so I picked it up later at the post office. I love all my goodies! Unfortunately, we'll be out of town for the weekend so I won't have pics until Monday.


----------



## lulu212121

Does anyone have any information as to when Marco is going to update his website with pictures of his newer styles from the kickstarter? I am really interested in a Diana, but there aren't a lot of pictures. I would like to see the interior and the sides.


----------



## orchidmyst

lulu212121 said:


> Does anyone have any information as to when Marco is going to update his website with pictures of his newer styles from the kickstarter? I am really interested in a Diana, but there aren't a lot of pictures. I would like to see the interior and the sides.


Updating the website was one of the main goals of the Kickstarter and since that did not happen, I think it will take more time. For the time being, emailing Marco directly will be the best.


----------



## christinemliu

Over the moon...my shipment from May 24 was delivered today!! Sooo beautiful: Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa and blue lining (was supposed to be dark blue but actually I love light blue and realize it's a much better choice to be able to see inside)
Phoebe in black vacchetta and sage lining (loving this particular supple vacchetta)
Penelope and Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona and lilac lining (gifts for my daughters, and now want one for myself lol!
The empty white box still smells like lovely leather haha...these will tide me over until my Juliet Midi order eventually comes !!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Over the moon...my shipment from May 24 was delivered today!! Sooo beautiful: Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa and blue lining (was supposed to be dark blue but actually I love light blue and realize it's a much better choice to be able to see inside)
> Phoebe in black vacchetta and sage lining (loving this particular supple vacchetta)
> Penelope and Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona and lilac lining (gifts for my daughters, and now want one for myself lol!
> The empty white box still smells like lovely leather haha...these will tide me over until my Juliet Midi order eventually comes !!
> View attachment 4458149
> View attachment 4458150


What’s not to like about that haul!!!


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> Ladies, my box made it just fine. I wasn't home when they tried to deliver, so I picked it up later at the post office. I love all my goodies! Unfortunately, we'll be out of town for the weekend so I won't have pics until Monday.



It's Tues evening.  Time for pics, lol.


----------



## eleanors36

christinemliu said:


> Over the moon...my shipment from May 24 was delivered today!! Sooo beautiful: Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa and blue lining (was supposed to be dark blue but actually I love light blue and realize it's a much better choice to be able to see inside)
> Phoebe in black vacchetta and sage lining (loving this particular supple vacchetta)
> Penelope and Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona and lilac lining (gifts for my daughters, and now want one for myself lol!
> The empty white box still smells like lovely leather haha...these will tide me over until my Juliet Midi order eventually comes !!
> View attachment 4458149
> View attachment 4458150


Love these! Marco's vachetta is amazing, and that lining is one of my favorites!


----------



## BlueCherry

Haven’t been here for ages and I’m gutted to read what’s been happening with poor Marco. I’ve just posted to my IG but noticed the hashtag #massaccesibags is underwhelming. Please message me your most stunning and vibrant pics (sorry I haven’t time to search as thread moves so fast) and I will give a shout out on IG


----------



## Kimbashop

So, my very first MM bag arrived today: a preloved Zoe mini in tan Pompei (came with a lovely card from her previous owner). She is gorgeous and I can’t wait to use her. Impeccably crafted, and this leather has such a beautiful richness to it, like a butterscotch caramel. 

This makes me even more excited for my Juliet bag to arrive! And so the MM addiction begins.


----------



## TotinScience

My favorite ultra practical beauty - Siena in taupe pebbled with Sauro Tan Vacchetta straps


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> So, my very first MM bag arrived today: a preloved Zoe mini in tan Pompei (came with a lovely card from her previous owner). She is gorgeous and I can’t wait to use her. Impeccably crafted, and this leather has such a beautiful richness to it, like a butterscotch caramel.
> 
> This makes me even more excited for my Juliet bag to arrive! And so the MM addiction begins.
> 
> View attachment 4460650


I knew you would be hooked.  Once you get a Marco bag there is no going back.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My favorite ultra practical beauty - Siena in taupe pebbled with Sauro Tan Vacchetta straps


That bag steals my heart every time I see it.  If you are getting tired of it...you know where to find me (little devil face).


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag steals my heart every time I see it.  If you are getting tired of it...you know where to find me (little devil face).


You have a certain other brand bag that closely resembles this color scheme getting your way any moment now!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I knew you would be hooked.  Once you get a Marco bag there is no going back.



the Zoe is perfect for me in so many ways. The size is actually  bigger than I thought and with a slim card wallet I will use the main space for sunnies, misc. pouches, etc. Bonus with that front side pocket, which holds my phone. 

I've already set my sights (sites?) on a Daphne in Marine Nappa, a Selene Midi zip in dark blue Verona or plumb pebbled, a midi-Minerva in .... the list is just getting started!


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> My favorite ultra practical beauty - Siena in taupe pebbled with Sauro Tan Vacchetta straps


This bag intrigues me as it reminds me of the Loewe Amazona. It looks fabulous and also functional. What does it hold for you? Can it hold a 13" laptop? This is always my bottom line for work-related bags. I'm very picky about what I carry (back, neck, shoulder injuries) and prefer light bags that can hold a day's worth and keep me organized.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> This bag intrigues me as it reminds me of the Loewe Amazona. It looks fabulous and also functional. What does it hold for you? Can it hold a 13" laptop? This is always my bottom line for work-related bags. I'm very picky about what I carry (back, neck, shoulder injuries) and prefer light bags that can hold a day's worth and keep me organized.



It holds EVERYTHING. It's fantastic as a laptop bag, as with dual zippered compartments you can have your flat items (laptop, ipad, kindle, whatever) in one section and some other stuff (personal items, cosmetics, water bottle etc) in another. Pebbled and Vacchetta are among the heaviest of Marco's leathers, so this is not a light bag, especially when it's fully loaded. However, with my special request for longer handles I can carry it on my shoulder and the weight distributes very comfortably, plus a luggage sleeve makes it perfect for travel. I imagine in Pompei or Merinos this will be a much lighter style. I sort of can see what you mean Re: Amazona, but to me Amazona is more of a stately lady satchel, whereas Siena is a work/travel Bento box of a bag .


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> It holds EVERYTHING. It's fantastic as a laptop bag, as with dual zippered compartments you can have your flat items (laptop, ipad, kindle, whatever) in one section and some other stuff (personal items, cosmetics, water bottle etc) in another. Pebbled and Vacchetta are among the heaviest of Marco's leathers, so this is not a light bag, especially when it's fully loaded. However, with my special request for longer handles I can carry it on my shoulder and the weight distributes very comfortably, plus a luggage sleeve makes it perfect for travel. I imagine in Pompei or Merinos this will be a much lighter style. I sort of can see what you mean Re: Amazona, but to me Amazona is more of a stately lady satchel, whereas Siena is a work/travel Bento box of a bag .



Oh, wow, it sounds bigger than what I'm envisioning. Bento Box made me laugh. Sounds like a great bag for work and for work travel, which I do a lot. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## lenie

Kimbashop said:


> the Zoe is perfect for me in so many ways. The size is actually  bigger than I thought and with a slim card wallet I will use the main space for sunnies, misc. pouches, etc. Bonus with that front side pocket, which holds my phone.
> 
> I've already set my sights (sites?) on a Daphne in Marine Nappa, a Selene Midi zip in dark blue Verona or plumb pebbled, a midi-Minerva in .... the list is just getting started!


It is very addicting! MM bags are very stylish and incredibly well made. I love each of my MM bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> the Zoe is perfect for me in so many ways. The size is actually  bigger than I thought and with a slim card wallet I will use the main space for sunnies, misc. pouches, etc. Bonus with that front side pocket, which holds my phone.
> 
> I've already set my sights (sites?) on a Daphne in Marine Nappa, a Selene Midi zip in dark blue Verona or plumb pebbled, a midi-Minerva in .... the list is just getting started!


It is indeed a slippery slope you landed on.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> It holds EVERYTHING. It's fantastic as a laptop bag, as with dual zippered compartments you can have your flat items (laptop, ipad, kindle, whatever) in one section and some other stuff (personal items, cosmetics, water bottle etc) in another. Pebbled and Vacchetta are among the heaviest of Marco's leathers, so this is not a light bag, especially when it's fully loaded. However, with my special request for longer handles I can carry it on my shoulder and the weight distributes very comfortably, plus a luggage sleeve makes it perfect for travel. I imagine in Pompei or Merinos this will be a much lighter style. I sort of can see what you mean Re: Amazona, but to me Amazona is more of a stately lady satchel, whereas Siena is a work/travel Bento box of a bag .


Everytime I see this I try to figure out if I’d make this my new travel bag but I actually can’t justify it and will just keep looking at it and envisioning a smaller version w these exact leathers..


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> It's Tues evening.  Time for pics, lol.


Sorry, busy week plus multiple rainy days made for no.pics until now.


Kylacove said:


> It's Tues evening.  Time for pics, lol.


Sorry! Busy week plus multiple rainy days made for no pics until now.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, here are some pics of my MM goodies. Finally! 
Theia midi in bordeaux vacchetta- fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware, Penelope with additional ajdustable strap in sapphire merinos - yellow lining and light gold hardware, and Phoebe in leaf pebbled - also yellow lining with silver hardware.
I'm thrilled!  I'm in love with Theia midi. She is the perfect size.    This blue will get a lot of use this summer. You know I consider most blues a neutral. 
Leaf is my favorite green. I hope to be able to get something else in this color down the road...


----------



## ajamy




----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4461341


Oops forgot to add a message to my picture, this is my latest Victoria midi, dark taupe Verona.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4461154
> View attachment 4461156
> View attachment 4461158
> View attachment 4461159
> View attachment 4461160
> View attachment 4461161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here are some pics of my MM goodies. Finally!
> Theia midi in bordeaux vacchetta- fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware, Penelope with additional ajdustable strap in sapphire merinos - yellow lining and light gold hardware, and Phoebe in leaf pebbled - also yellow lining with silver hardware.
> I'm thrilled!  I'm in love with Theia midi. She is the perfect size.    This blue will get a lot of use this summer. You know I consider most blues a neutral.
> Leaf is my favorite green. I hope to be able to get something else in this color down the road...


I'm so glad you like the Theia!  It's now one of my favorites.  I don't need to tell you how much I love that leaf pebbled.  I have had so many compliments on my Theia in that color.  I've also noticed that it is a very versatile green.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> Everytime I see this I try to figure out if I’d make this my new travel bag but I actually can’t justify it and will just keep looking at it and envisioning a smaller version w these exact leathers..


I actually did ask Marco at some point if he ever considered turning a smaller Siena into a camera bag of sorts. Ie shrinking it down by quite a bit, losing the top handles, but keeping the dimensional ratio and fantastic double compartment and pockets. It was before the KS so now it's hard to tell. I would so buy that bag though.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I'm so glad you like the Theia!  It's now one of my favorites.  I don't need to tell you how much I love that leaf pebbled.  I have had so many compliments on my Theia in that color.  I've also noticed that it is a very versatile green.


Theia midi is really a great size! I intend to get another one sometime in the future. Maybe one in leaf green like yours. We'll be twins! I just love that color! I love a green with more yellow than blue. Just like leaf.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Theia midi is really a great size! I intend to get another one sometime in the future. Maybe one in leaf green like yours. We'll be twins! I just love that color! I love a green with more yellow than blue. Just like leaf.


Totally agree with you about greens.  It would be great to be twins!  I may need a Phoebe in leaf too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> For comparison for people concerned about size. The Daphne is definitely bigger, but with the rear slip pocket the Midi Juliet holds my essentials.


I believe your Daphne in venezia is the prettiest one I have seen so far. Wow..


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Theia midi is really a great size! I intend to get another one sometime in the future. Maybe one in leaf green like yours. We'll be twins! I just love that color! I love a green with more yellow than blue. Just like leaf.


The Theia is one of the most under rated of MM’s bags. I love mine!!! 


ajamy said:


> Oops forgot to add a message to my picture, this is my latest Victoria midi, dark taupe Verona.


Very pretty.  Ah,  Verona, my love!!!


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> The Theia is one of the most under rated of MM’s bags. I love mine!!!
> 
> Very pretty.  Ah,  Verona, my love!!!


I agree about the Theia. Very comfortable,  beautiful bag. Excellent design.


----------



## xlyasa

I received my Aura(black merino and gunmetal hardware) an my Zhoe(port merino with silver hardware).I sort of wish I had gotten a mini zhoe. I need time to love her more. They smell delicious!
It took almost 3 weeks via USPS to get to me in NYC.


----------



## southernbelle43

xlyasa said:


> I received my Aura(black merino and gunmetal hardware) an my Zhoe(port merino with silver hardware).I sort of wish I had gotten a mini zhoe. I need time to love her more. They smell delicious!
> It took almost 3 weeks via USPS to get to me in NYC.


Aren't they gorgeous!!!!  I emailed MM and told hin to use UPS and bill me for the difference!


----------



## mleleigh

TotinScience said:


> I actually did ask Marco at some point if he ever considered turning a smaller Siena into a camera bag of sorts. Ie shrinking it down by quite a bit, losing the top handles, but keeping the dimensional ratio and fantastic double compartment and pockets. It was before the KS so now it's hard to tell. I would so buy that bag though.



Love that idea!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Marco says something might be up this weekend...  I asked him about leathers and he says any pebbled and nappas and any 2019 Verona colors...  I forgot to ask about the sparkly ones but assume it’s just a check and see.  Newer Price list and leathers are posted over on his FB page...  

And no he just said something about “a promo” with a question mark.  He teases.


----------



## anabg

Just opened the box with my juliet midi in orange washed lamb.  The leather on this bag smells just like my Balenciaga Day.  I love it so much. I moved right in. Perfect weekend bag for me.  Is this leather still available?


----------



## anabg

It feels like it's going to be a delicate leather, just like my Bal. Any recommendations on care?


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> View attachment 4462014


Gorgeous!!! Love the color


----------



## anabg

He picked the lining. I love the contrast, too.  At least I think he picked the lining. It's been such a long time I ordered. But it's not a color I would have picked. I can't coordinate to save my life.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the color


Thanks. The color is perfect. I think I am going to find it easy to match.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> Thanks. The color is perfect. I think I am going to find it easy to match.


And I love when MM picks linings. It is always perfect.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> View attachment 4462014
> 
> 
> It feels like it's going to be a delicate leather, just like my Bal. Any recommendations on care?


Such a pretty orange! Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

xlyasa said:


> I received my Aura(black merino and gunmetal hardware) an my Zhoe(port merino with silver hardware).I sort of wish I had gotten a mini zhoe. I need time to love her more. They smell delicious!
> It took almost 3 weeks via USPS to get to me in NYC.


Two great bags! Zhoe is my favorite of Marco's designs. I hope you get to love her.   My last two boxes took less than a week to get to me in MD.  Both via usps. Way better than other times.


----------



## djfmn

xlyasa said:


> I received my Aura(black merino and gunmetal hardware) an my Zhoe(port merino with silver hardware).I sort of wish I had gotten a mini zhoe. I need time to love her more. They smell delicious!
> It took almost 3 weeks via USPS to get to me in NYC.


I have both the mini Zhoe and the regular Zhoe and the Zhoe legend and the mini Zhoe is not quite big enough as a regular day bag. Fine for a date bag but not for a daily bag. I happen to love smaller bags but I think as a first Zhoe the regular size is the right choice. I have 3 regular Zhoes, 1 mini Zhoe and 2 Zhoe legends. I use my regular Zhoes all the time they are the perfect size.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Special just posted on Facebook this weekend on Aurora.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

This metallic leather color is amazing for pink lovers!!! I believe it's the ocne alled magenta?


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> This metallic leather color is amazing for pink lovers!!! I believe it's the ocne alled magenta?


Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.


I asked Marco about the opening. Waiting for his response. Will let you know as soon as I get a reply from him.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the opening. Waiting for his response. Will let you know as soon as I get a reply from him.


great thanks.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.



I don’t have an Aura but I imagine it would be similar since it’s the same clasp.


----------



## anabg

Could anyone that owns washed lamb tell me if they protect their bags in any way, especially light colors like the orange? I wear dark clothes/jeans and I did get a little bit of rub off yesterday only in the corners close to my body. It came off easily so maybe I don't need to do anything.  I don't usually buy light colored bags.  I may have to rethink wearing dark jeans all the time.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anabg said:


> Could anyone that owns washed lamb tell me if they protect their bags in any way, especially light colors like the orange? I wear dark clothes/jeans and I did get a little bit of rub off yesterday only in the corners close to my body. It came off easily so maybe I don't need to do anything.  I don't usually buy light colored bags.  I may have to rethink wearing dark jeans all the time.


I don't have washed lamb but I protect a lot of my bags and shoes with a waterproofing spray. It puts a coating on that makes it easy to wipe off transfer and stains as well. It does change the feel of the leather in some instances, so use with caution!


----------



## anabg

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't have washed lamb but I protect a lot of my bags and shoes with a waterproofing spray. It puts a coating on that makes it easy to wipe off transfer and stains as well. It does change the feel of the leather in some instances, so use with caution!


 
Thanks. I do have apple guard, although I don’t think I have ever used it. The texture of this leather is awesome. So buttery soft so I will tread lightly. I would hate for it to change.


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Could anyone that owns washed lamb tell me if they protect their bags in any way, especially light colors like the orange? I wear dark clothes/jeans and I did get a little bit of rub off yesterday only in the corners close to my body. It came off easily so maybe I don't need to do anything.  I don't usually buy light colored bags.  I may have to rethink wearing dark jeans all the time.


I have the same orange washed lamb. I do treat it with Cadillac lotion before and after use. I also quite careful with dark colors. It is so soft and luxurious but feels a bit delicate so I’m very careful with it.


----------



## anabg

lenie said:


> I have the same orange washed lamb. I do treat it with Cadillac lotion before and after use. I also quite careful with dark colors. It is so soft and luxurious but feels a bit delicate so I’m very careful with it.


Thanks for your reply!  Any corner wear on your bag?


----------



## lenie

anabg said:


> Thanks for your reply!  Any corner wear on your bag?


No, not yet.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.


The Aurora should have the same lock as the Aura. One of the little knobs can be moved to unlock the lock. It is very simple and you can definitely open with one hand. 
If you want things to be extra secure, you can ask Marco to add a top zipper under the flap, like the Zhoe.


----------



## orchidmyst

anabg said:


> Could anyone that owns washed lamb tell me if they protect their bags in any way, especially light colors like the orange? I wear dark clothes/jeans and I did get a little bit of rub off yesterday only in the corners close to my body. It came off easily so maybe I don't need to do anything.  I don't usually buy light colored bags.  I may have to rethink wearing dark jeans all the time.


Marco previously recommended Leather Masters protection cream for his other leathers but I really think you should ask him since it is washed lamb.
https://www.amazon.com/Leather-Masters-Protection-Cream/dp/B004SI1WSO?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_9011844011


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just so everyone knows... the weekend special includes ALL styles if you order the metallic leather...  or all leathers if you order an Aurora.


----------



## anabg

orchidmyst said:


> Marco previously recommended Leather Masters protection cream for his other leathers but I really think you should ask him since it is washed lamb.
> https://www.amazon.com/Leather-Masters-Protection-Cream/dp/B004SI1WSO?ref_=bl_dp_s_web_9011844011


Thanks. I hate to bother him, but if I decide to use anything, I will ask him first.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> The Aurora should have the same lock as the Aura. One of the little knobs can be moved to unlock the lock. It is very simple and you can definitely open with one hand.
> If you want things to be extra secure, you can ask Marco to add a top zipper under the flap, like the Zhoe.


Thanks. I actually want my bags as open as possible, preferably open totes.  I thankfully do  ot have to commute or be in crowds very often, etc.


----------



## anabg

I just posted my bag on IG and added the hashtag. Someone was mentioning it but can't find the post.


----------



## LuvNLux

anabg said:


> I just posted my bag on IG and added the hashtag. Someone was mentioning it but can't find the post.



What hashtag?  #massaccesi or another one?  Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.


It looks like the same


southernbelle43 said:


> Can someone tell me how this opens?  I had a slight issue with my Valerie. It was hard to open using only one hand.


I spoke to Marco and here is his response to the opening of the Aurora.
"The closure opens just moving left circle from left to right for a few centimeters, incredible fast and somple. Once you open the flap you can even turn it on the back of the bag very simple and functional. The closure is the same as the Aura bag".

He said it is a really easy bag to get into and the closure is very easy to open. Hope that helps.


----------



## anabg

LuvNLux said:


> What hashtag?  #massaccesi or another one?  Thanks!


#massaccesihandbags


----------



## starsong

anabg said:


> Could anyone that owns washed lamb tell me if they protect their bags in any way, especially light colors like the orange? I wear dark clothes/jeans and I did get a little bit of rub off yesterday only in the corners close to my body. It came off easily so maybe I don't need to do anything.  I don't usually buy light colored bags.  I may have to rethink wearing dark jeans all the time.



I have a Crystal pink merinos Daphne which I have been using without any conditioner or protectant and it is still looking great, no color transfer.


----------



## christinemliu

Oh...the Aurora haunts me haha so I am going for one in vacchetta (the Phoebe I got in black vacchetta is so luxurious). For any interested, he has these colors in vacchetta, possibly others but I was going for dark: black, river blue, mahogany, dark taupe, dark brown, and sauro tan.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It looks like the same
> 
> I spoke to Marco and here is his response to the opening of the Aurora.
> "The closure opens just moving left circle from left to right for a few centimeters, incredible fast and somple. Once you open the flap you can even turn it on the back of the bag very simple and functional. The closure is the same as the Aura bag".
> 
> He said it is a really easy bag to get into and the closure is very easy to open. Hope that helps.


It helps a lot thank you.


----------



## anabg

LuvNLux said:


> What hashtag?  #massaccesi or another one?  Thanks!


I added the #massaccesi tag, as well.


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Oh...the Aurora haunts me haha so I am going for one in vacchetta (the Phoebe I got in black vacchetta is so luxurious). For any interested, he has these colors in vacchetta, possibly others but I was going for dark: black, river blue, mahogany, dark taupe, dark brown, and sauro tan.


Sauro tan?? OH SH...T.  I don’teben like vachetta.. I keep selling but I love sauro tan...


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> I have a Crystal pink merinos Daphne which I have been using without any conditioner or protectant and it is still looking great, no color transfer.


I also have a crystal pink merino Daphne and I use it all the time. I do not have any conditioner or protectant on mine and it also looks great and no color transfer.


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL and I brought our Zhoes with us on our family vacation in Germany. She has a nappa Zhoe, and mine is vacchetta (which has more sheen).  Our Zhoes have proven to be wonderful, classy travel handbags. 

At the base of Fortress Marienberg in Würzburg.


----------



## tenKrat

Last one...my Zhoe in Love, in Frankfurt am Main.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> My MIL and I brought our Zhoes with us on our family vacation in Germany. She has a nappa Zhoe, and mine is vacchetta (which has more sheen).  Our Zhoes have proven to be wonderful, classy travel handbags.
> 
> At the base of Fortress Marienberg in Würzburg.
> View attachment 4464128


Have fun in G! 
Your Zhoes are perfect travel companions.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> Have fun in G!
> Your Zhoes are perfect travel companions.


Danke!  I recall now that you are in Germany.  We are enjoying this country very much. 

I don’t drink beer, but I love Reisling wine. I drank a lot of wonderful Reislings here.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Danke!  I recall now that you are in Germany.  We are enjoying this country very much.
> 
> I don’t drink beer, but I love Reisling wine. I drank a lot of wonderful Reislings here.


Gerne! I am glad that you are having so much fun around here. 
Wine is very good - although I am a beer drinker.


----------



## christinemliu

@tenKrat Have a wonderful time in Germany! I have family in Frankfurt but haven't visited them yet. 

To everyone, I have attached the pic Marco sent me of available vacchetta. I am in a brown mood again, and also saw how much tenkrat loved cuoio, so that's what I chose for my Aurora!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My MIL and I brought our Zhoes with us on our family vacation in Germany. She has a nappa Zhoe, and mine is vacchetta (which has more sheen).  Our Zhoes have proven to be wonderful, classy travel handbags.
> 
> At the base of Fortress Marienberg in Würzburg.
> View attachment 4464128


Two lovely ladies with great bags! 
Hope continue having a good time on vacation! Maybe I do need a black Zhoe....


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat Have a wonderful time in Germany! I have family in Frankfurt but haven't visited them yet.
> 
> To everyone, I have attached the pic Marco sent me of available vacchetta. I am in a brown mood again, and also saw how much tenkrat loved cuoio, so that's what I chose for my Aurora!
> 
> View attachment 4464492


Oh my that cuoio vacchetta is tdf!   Here's hoping he still have some by the time I have $$$ again.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Oh my that cuoio vacchetta is tdf!   Here's hoping he still have some by the time I have $$$ again.


Oh yes, come join the cuoio bandwagon haha! Though that sauro tan, navy, and dark taupe were calling out to me too ...I wanted to order 4 Auroras!!!...I added an exterior slip pocket to my order...


----------



## vink

My white box arrives! Here she is. The Celeste metallic from the first batch and I just couldn't resist ordering a seagreen necklace just to have a small piece of that fabulous leather although I know I can't pull it off mentally..


----------



## vink

I'm not familiar with this new phone.


----------



## vink

Forgot to mention it's a Juliet midi.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> I'm not familiar with this new phone.


Stunning, Vink!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Oh my that cuoio vacchetta is tdf!   Here's hoping he still have some by the time I have $$$ again.


Me too! Looks like a must have color for me.


----------



## Kylacove

I need some advise from fellow MM ladies. My work uniform consists of black pants, pink top, and white jacket. Would my dark blue Africa Juliet look ok or strange?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.

Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):

Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining



Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection. 


Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining. 



No alterations on any of the bags. 

Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


Wow it is Christmas at your house!! How in the world are you going to decide what to carry first, lol.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow it is Christmas at your house!! How in the world are you going to decide what to carry first, lol.


Admittedly, I went a bit crazy but have to make up for months and years not carrying Marco's bags. I sort of ordered all colors of the rainbow, so will soon become one of the women deciding on their outfits based on the bag of the day, not vice versa anymore. I hardly ever rotate my bags except on the weekends, so will have to force me into my new role. And I will surely enjoy it!


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> I need some advise from fellow MM ladies. My work uniform consists of black pants, pink top, and white jacket. Would my dark blue Africa Juliet look ok or strange?


Take my opinion with a lot of salt haha because I definitely am not a fashion expert by any means, but I personally think that combo would look great! Black, white, and dark blue are neutrals that work with pink....


----------



## christinemliu

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


Nothing to excuse, we always welcome with open arms a fellow MM lover and I am impressed with your first choices! You chose some classics and very pretty combos. Aren't all the leathers awesome!! The verona is especially unique. Yes, which one will you carry first?!!


----------



## eleanors36

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


What a great selection! I agree with you about the quality.


----------



## coach943

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


I love all of these! I hope you love them and can't wait to see the rest of your bags when they arrive.


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Nothing to excuse, we always welcome with open arms a fellow MM lover and I am impressed with your first choices! You chose some classics and very pretty combos. Aren't all the leathers awesome!! The verona is especially unique. Yes, which one will you carry first?!!


Thank you so much. I wanted to break out from lurking much earlier but thought I'd wait until I can share the love and truly understand what everyone is talking about. I tried to choose a large variety of leathers (back in school and university I used to sell leather goods, so I have a sweet spot for this material) and all of the ones I received today have their own very significant characteristics. I especially admire the Nappa and have decided to go with the Rua Angelica as my work bag for the rest of the week. I am already tempted to order another. 



eleanors36 said:


> What a great selection! I agree with you about the quality.


The stitching and rolled handles are exceptional. Everyone's action shots and reports of beloved and used bags reassured me that Marco's bags will hold up. 



coach943 said:


> I love all of these! I hope you love them and can't wait to see the rest of your bags when they arrive.


Thank you! I am very happy with my choices and hope I can post the next batch in about 2 weeks.


----------



## orchidmyst

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


Thank you so much for sharing!  I love hearing stories like yours as I'm sure you're not the only one who found MM's bags when searching for high quality leather bags (that's how I got here too).
Your pictures are really helpful. I have purple nappa and dark amethyst verona in different styles and your bags are so beautiful I can't stop staring at them. I want to order something in purple nappa now. I was a lurker myself too but I really benefitted from the pictures that everyone had posted, so thank you to everyone that ever posted a picture!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I need some advise from fellow MM ladies. My work uniform consists of black pants, pink top, and white jacket. Would my dark blue Africa Juliet look ok or strange?


It would look great with your uniform.


----------



## southernbelle43

TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


----------



## Aminu

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?



Argh, just one?! Probably my china blue Midi Divina - its the perfect-sized tote, I wear a lot of blue and I love the envelope pocket on the front! But I have the same bag in gold and I have lots of gold shoes, so it's a tough call, but the blue works all year round.


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> Argh, just one?! Probably my china blue Midi Divina - its the perfect-sized tote, I wear a lot of blue and I love the envelope pocket on the front! But I have the same bag in gold and I have lots of gold shoes, so it's a tough call, but the blue works all year round.


Well no wonder.  That is beautiful.


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> Argh, just one?! Probably my china blue Midi Divina - its the perfect-sized tote, I wear a lot of blue and I love the envelope pocket on the front! But I have the same bag in gold and I have lots of gold shoes, so it's a tough call, but the blue works all year round.


Nice choices! The one MM not leaving me ever is the one in my avatar: dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with navy lining!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Nice choices! The one MM not leaving me ever is the one in my avatar: dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with navy lining!


Was that one of your first purchases?


----------



## BittyMonkey

My orange aquila matte Angel!


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> My orange aquila matte Angel!


I don't have anything in orange aquila, but it is gorgeous!! An orange that goes with a lot of things.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Was that one of your first purchases?


Yes!! It was! My first MM was off the BST, a full size Soulmate, but the Midi was my first direct from MM order...Juliet Midi though is a very close second for the all time favorites...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


Ooh, great question! I have a giant MM bag, a medium MM bag, and a mini MM bag. I think I would go with the midi Sabrina I got from TotinScience, because it's just so versatile! It can be used a tote when I need a bigger bag, but also a more formal clutch/crossbody/handbag when I need a smaller. And the way it's colorblocked leaves a lot of options to wear


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, great question! I have a giant MM bag, a medium MM bag, and a mini MM bag. I think I would go with the midi Sabrina I got from TotinScience, because it's just so versatile! It can be used a tote when I need a bigger bag, but also a more formal clutch/crossbody/handbag when I need a smaller. And the way it's colorblocked leaves a lot of options to wear


Great choice!  I loved that bag from the first time TotinScience posted it!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Yes!! It was! My first MM was off the BST, a full size Soulmate, but the Midi was my first direct from MM order...Juliet Midi though is a very close second for the all time favorites...


I feel the same about the Juliet midi. I have another one coming.  But if I could only have one, it would have to be the Theia because of the perfect size and how easy it is to carry when it molds against the body.  Plus that genius strap!


----------



## mleleigh

Mine would have to be my black vacchetta Angelica... such a classic shape and leather!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't have anything in orange aquila, but it is gorgeous!! An orange that goes with a lot of things.


It's very neutral for an orange, more like tan almost. So comfy on the shoulder and roomy!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> I need some advise from fellow MM ladies. My work uniform consists of black pants, pink top, and white jacket. Would my dark blue Africa Juliet look ok or strange?


Absolutely not...


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> It's very neutral for an orange, more like tan almost. So comfy on the shoulder and roomy!


One for sale one BST... Angelica..


----------



## Coastal jewel

One.  I can’t pick... but if I had to, I would have a new selene midi w top zip and outside pocket made in platinum Africa because she will last til I die!


----------



## anitalilac

Aminu said:


> Argh, just one?! Probably my china blue Midi Divina - its the perfect-sized tote, I wear a lot of blue and I love the envelope pocket on the front! But I have the same bag in gold and I have lots of gold shoes, so it's a tough call, but the blue works all year round.


I need this blue 

As for me, it would be my Angela Midi in Pebbled Mauve. 
Moving forward I think I will stick to Napa, Pebbled and Merino leathers. I love those leathers the most!


----------



## orchidmyst

anitalilac said:


> I need this blue
> 
> As for me, it would be my Angela Midi in Pebbled Mauve.
> Moving forward I think I will stick to Napa, Pebbled and Merino leathers. I love those leathers the most!


This is china blue pebbled from the Autumn/Winter 2018-2019 special leather release.
I love it too and asked Marco about 2 weeks ago, he said this leather is still in production and can be ordered!


----------



## anitalilac

orchidmyst said:


> This is china blue pebbled from the Autumn/Winter 2018-2019 special leather release.
> I love it too and asked Marco about 2 weeks ago, he said this leather is still in production and can be ordered!


What is your plan for that leather? I'm thinking another Angel Midi.


----------



## orchidmyst

anitalilac said:


> What is your plan for that leather? I'm thinking another Angel Midi.


I ordered a Theia Midi.
Angel Midi would totally show off the leather


----------



## thedseer

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


It would probably have to be my black Merinos Soulmate, because it's my workhorse. It fits SO much too. I use my Phoebes all the time too.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I ordered a Theia Midi.
> Angel Midi would totally show off the leather


Oh do not tempt me.  That color is divine and I do love the Theia midi.


thedseer said:


> It would probably have to be my black Merinos Soulmate, because it's my workhorse. It fits SO much too. I use my Phoebes all the time too.


When I first joined the MM thread on here it seemed that the Soulmate was the most popular handbag he offered and they were selling like hotcakes.  I have often wondered if people still use them. It seems that they are still favorites.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh do not tempt me.  That color is divine and I do love the Theia midi.
> 
> When I first joined the MM thread on here it seemed that the Soulmate was the most popular handbag he offered and they were selling like hotcakes.  I have often wondered if people still use them. It seems that they are still favorites.



I have several Soulmates (both Midi and full-size). I love them. I carry the Midi size more than the regular size. I've been carrying this one I got from the BST. It's customized with side zippers. It didn't have extended handles, but I ordered a longer set of handles because I like them extended a couple inches.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I should have a blue glitter Soulmate coming soon.


----------



## jbags07

pinkorchid20 said:


> Please excuse me sneaking in like that, I am usually only active in other parts of the forum but stumbled upon this thread months ago when I was looking for high quality handmade bags as alternatives to my designer ones that started disappointing me more and more. After months and months of lurking, I ordered 9 bags from Marco in March and April. All of you have been incredibly helpful with your wealth of knowledge, wonderful pictures and praises of Marco‘s bags. Thank you very much for the enthusiasm in this part of the forum, every page has been a pleasure to read.
> 
> Today I received my first batch and I could not be happier. Sharing pictures for reference (and because I feel they turned out so well):
> 
> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253
> 
> Minerva Midi in Amaranto Pebbled, dark grey lining and ordered with silver hw but came with light gold. I have to say I like the look with gold and it brings some variation to my silver hw heavy collection.
> View attachment 4465251
> 
> Rua Angelica in Purple Nappa with Silver hw and dark grey lining.
> View attachment 4465250
> View attachment 4465252
> 
> No alterations on any of the bags.
> 
> Already looking forward to receiving the rest of my orders! Been waiting impatiently but was sure the wait was worth it.


Every single bag is just stunning


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


Still bags on order of styles i have yet to try....but for now, my dark blue metallic calf midi Sabrina! Fun game


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> I have several Soulmates (both Midi and full-size). I love them. I carry the Midi size more than the regular size. I've been carrying this one I got from the BST. It's customized with side zippers. It didn't have extended handles, but I ordered a longer set of handles because I like them extended a couple inches.
> 
> View attachment 4467111


This is beautiful! Do you know the color?


----------



## BittyMonkey

coach943 said:


> I have several Soulmates (both Midi and full-size). I love them. I carry the Midi size more than the regular size. I've been carrying this one I got from the BST. It's customized with side zippers. It didn't have extended handles, but I ordered a longer set of handles because I like them extended a couple inches.
> 
> View attachment 4467111


That's an amazing color!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> This is beautiful! Do you know the color?


I think that was teal nappa. I had a Zhoe legend in that color.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I think that was teal nappa. I had a Zhoe legend in that color.
> View attachment 4467486


Love this color!


----------



## coach943

jbags07 said:


> This is beautiful! Do you know the color?


It is Turquoise Nappa according to the original tag.


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> It is Turquoise Nappa according to the original tag.


Thank u


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> It is Turquoise Nappa according to the original tag.


Right.  I remember now that you told me,lol.


----------



## HermesHope

Mine would be my first MM purchase. Nothing has ever beaten opening that first box and seeing my gorgeous blue Africa midi-zip Selene with marine lining. I use it most of the time, although I don’t leave the house very often so it is still in excellent condition and will probably see me out! I only have a few MM bags because I don’t have a lot of money, but I love them all. One last purchase still to come and then I must stop.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Mine would be my first MM purchase. Nothing has ever beaten opening that first box and seeing my gorgeous blue Africa midi-zip Selene with marine lining. I use it most of the time, although I don’t leave the house very often so it is still in excellent condition and will probably see me out! I only have a few MM bags because I don’t have a lot of money, but I love them all. One last purchase still to come and then I must stop.
> 
> View attachment 4468273


My very first one was a ruby red Merinos Selene midi with zippers.  I can still remember opening that box with that wonderful leather smell. I think the first day I smelled it more often than I looked at it!  My second bag was a blue Africa Selene midi zip also. Still have it.  Still use it.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you so much. I wanted to break out from lurking much earlier but thought I'd wait until I can share the love and truly understand what everyone is talking about. I tried to choose a large variety of leathers (back in school and university I used to sell leather goods, so I have a sweet spot for this material) and all of the ones I received today have their own very significant characteristics. I especially admire the Nappa and have decided to go with the Rua Angelica as my work bag for the rest of the week. I am already tempted to order another.
> 
> 
> The stitching and rolled handles are exceptional. Everyone's action shots and reports of beloved and used bags reassured me that Marco's bags will hold up.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am very happy with my choices and hope I can post the next batch in about 2 weeks.


Wow and wow I love all your bags. Welcome to the MM group we love lurkers but we love posters showing us their MM bags even more. We are so happy to have you join our MM group. Oh by the way I used to only carry a brown or a black bag because it was easier and I did not have to think about the colors. Then I bought all these wonderful MM bags in all different colors and I was concerned that thinngs should match. Then I decided I would wear what ever bag I wanted when ever I wanted and I stopped worring about rules. Now I use all my MM bags all the time. Of course I don't use a bag that clashes badly but I never worry about being the right bag for the right season. If I want to wear it I do and I enjoy it. No rules lots of freedom to use my bags all the time.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


It would be my midi Selene in Africa silver. I love the color love how easy it is to carry and how light it is for a larger bag. Large for me as I mainly carry small bags. A close second is my peachy pink Midi Soulmate. The leather is so stunning I love the peachy pink.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It would be my midi Selene in Africa silver. I love the color love how easy it is to carry and how light it is for a larger bag. Large for me as I mainly carry small bags. A close second is my peachy pink Midi Soulmate. The leather is so stunning I love the peachy pink.


Rats. I thought the Theia midi in iced taupe Africa on the MM BST would be heavy. Now here you are telling me it is not that heavy on your Selene. And I am trying so hard not to buy that bag.


----------



## christinemliu

HermesHope said:


> Mine would be my first MM purchase. Nothing has ever beaten opening that first box and seeing my gorgeous blue Africa midi-zip Selene with marine lining. I use it most of the time, although I don’t leave the house very often so it is still in excellent condition and will probably see me out! I only have a few MM bags because I don’t have a lot of money, but I love them all. One last purchase still to come and then I must stop.
> 
> View attachment 4468273


Beautiful! Love the contrast lining color on the inside. Is that Penelope Midi in bronze Africa?


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.


Miss Choc.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> TIme for a fun game.  Something happened...doesn’t matter what.  But you can only keep ONE MM bag. Which one?
> I will start.  It would be my chocolate verona Theia midi with added outside pocket.



Too hard to pick one. If I have to answer now, it would be my latest arrival, the midi juliet in washed lamb.


----------



## Kimbashop

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you so much. I wanted to break out from lurking much earlier but thought I'd wait until I can share the love and truly understand what everyone is talking about. I tried to choose a large variety of leathers (back in school and university I used to sell leather goods, so I have a sweet spot for this material) and all of the ones I received today have their own very significant characteristics. I especially admire the Nappa and have decided to go with the Rua Angelica as my work bag for the rest of the week. I am already tempted to order another.
> 
> 
> The stitching and rolled handles are exceptional. Everyone's action shots and reports of beloved and used bags reassured me that Marco's bags will hold up.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am very happy with my choices and hope I can post the next batch in about 2 weeks.



Gorgeous choices!  All of those colors are stunning.  I’m new to the brand too and I totally understand what you mean by catching up!  I’ve ordered one bag from MM and have bought two preloved. 

Mod shots?  Really curious about the Minerva. I’ve been thinking of that same color or plum.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh do not tempt me.  That color is divine and I do love the Theia midi.
> 
> When I first joined the MM thread on here it seemed that the Soulmate was the most popular handbag he offered and they were selling like hotcakes.  I have often wondered if people still use them. It seems that they are still favorites.



I own a midi soulmate in black merinos from a group order.  I don't use it much, but I don't use any particular bag much since I own probably close to 40. I do love the leather. So chewy. I wish I would have ordered it without a middle partition. To me it's a little hard to get into with it, since the opening is not very wide. But I do love it and it doesn't stop me from using it. If I were to order another, though, I would probably skip the partition and maybe add the zippers on the side for easy access.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> I own a midi soulmate in black merinos from a group order.  I don't use it much, but I don't use any particular bag much since I own probably close to 40. I do love the leather. So chewy. I wish I would have ordered it without a middle partition. To me it's a little hard to get into with it, since the opening is not very wide. But I do love it and it doesn't stop me from using it. If I were to order another, though, I would probably skip the partition and maybe add the zippers on the side for easy access.


i totally agree.  The first one I ordered had the middle partition and it drove me batty, so I gifted it to my daughter.  Much later I decided to try one without the center partition, so I bought one off BST.  Alas, it did not work for me either.  I love the look, the feel...everything about that bag. But sometimes a bag is just not YOU and the soulmate was just not ME, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc.
> View attachment 4468781


Ah yes. The leather that I coveted for a long, long time after seeing your bag, and then finally got a chocolate Theia.  And it is my keeper.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> i totally agree.  The first one I ordered had the middle partition and it drove me batty, so I gifted it to my daughter.  Much later I decided to try one without the center partition, so I bought one off BST.  Alas, it did not work for me either.  I love the look, the feel...everything about that bag. But sometimes a bag is just not YOU and the soulmate was just not ME, lol.



Hobos are typically not me, in general.  I own 2 other hobos, one lv delightful MM and a Balenciaga day and they also don't get too much use, despite loving the look.  But I would be willing to give the soulmate a try without the partition.


----------



## HermesHope

christinemliu said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast lining color on the inside. Is that Penelope Midi in bronze Africa?



Yes, well spotted! I use it inside a larger bag to stow away my scarves when it is raining.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Rats. I thought the Theia midi in iced taupe Africa on the MM BST would be heavy. Now here you are telling me it is not that heavy on your Selene. And I am trying so hard not to buy that bag.


My midi Selene in lead/silver Africa leather is not heavy at all. I am not sure about the iced taupe, but I have had an Africa blue Zhoe which I never used but it was really light and I have an Africa Blue and Africa Bronze midi Soulmate and although they are heavier than the midi Selene they are still not too heavy. I would think that the Theia midi would probably be lighter than the midi Soulmate in Africa leather. That is just a guess on my part.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Hobos are typically not me, in general.  I own 2 other hobos, one lv delightful MM and a Balenciaga day and they also don't get too much use, despite loving the look.  But I would be willing to give the soulmate a try without the partition.


Interesting how different things appeal to us. I personally love the middle compartment because it has a zipper and I keep my wallet in their and anything else I want secure. The other two open pockets I use for things that do not need to be secured. Having said that I had 6 midi Soulmates and I only have one left. I gave 2 to a friend as birthday gifts and one to my daughter and sold 2. I felt that they were too big for me. I prefer carrying smaller bags. I no longer work in an office only from a home office and part time so I no longer carry a large work bag. I have one midi Soulmate and 2 midi Selenes. I sold my black midi Selene as I never used it. Decided it needed to go someone who would use it more than I did. I think I used it once maybe twice at the most. I prefer Zhoe's, all sizes, Little Tulipanos, Aura's, Mia's and midi Juliet. I also have a Daphne which I love and a midi Alexia and an Angelica. I gave my sister my navy pebble Angelica for her birthday because I bought an inner River Blue Vachetta Little Tulipano on ebay and then ordered an outer Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta to replace the Angelica.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Ah yes. The leather that I coveted for a long, long time after seeing your bag, and then finally got a chocolate Theia.  And it is my keeper.


Your Theia is very pretty, too!
I‘d love to have it in a dark blue suede leather.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Wow and wow I love all your bags. Welcome to the MM group we love lurkers but we love posters showing us their MM bags even more. We are so happy to have you join our MM group. Oh by the way I used to only carry a brown or a black bag because it was easier and I did not have to think about the colors. Then I bought all these wonderful MM bags in all different colors and I was concerned that thinngs should match. Then I decided I would wear what ever bag I wanted when ever I wanted and I stopped worring about rules. Now I use all my MM bags all the time. Of course I don't use a bag that clashes badly but I never worry about being the right bag for the right season. If I want to wear it I do and I enjoy it. No rules lots of freedom to use my bags all the time.


Thank you so much, dear djfmn! You are right about wearing what you like at whatever time. Bags should be fun and the great thing with Marco‘s bags is that you can choose nearly any type of leather in any of your favorite colors. Whatever I had in mind, Marco had something to offer or was at least able to source it somehow. This is completely new to me mainly coming from Hermès where I either wait for months or years to get a colour I requested or just never get anything at all.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous choices!  All of those colors are stunning.  I’m new to the brand too and I totally understand what you mean by catching up!  I’ve ordered one bag from MM and have bought two preloved.
> 
> Mod shots?  Really curious about the Minerva. I’ve been thinking of that same color or plum.


I‘m in Italy over the weekend enjoying lake Garda but am happy to take mod shots when I am back next week. The Minerva is a tad bit larger than I thought but I ordered it as a work bag for carrying my laptop. It will be perfect for that purpose.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Yes, well spotted! I use it inside a larger bag to stow away my scarves when it is raining.


ah yes, the Penelope midi serves many purposes.  For me it has been a wallet, a make-up case, a med contain


Ludmilla said:


> Your Theia is very pretty, too!
> I‘d love to have it in a dark blue suede leather.


That would be really beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> I‘m in Italy over the weekend enjoying lake Garda but am happy to take mod shots when I am back next week. The Minerva is a tad bit larger than I thought but I ordered it as a work bag for carrying my laptop. It will be perfect for that purpose.


Enjoy your time in Lake Garda. I had a midi Minerva that I used as a work bag it was perfect. When I stopped going into an office I gave the midi Minerva to my daughter. She loves the midi Minerva in purple pebbled. It is such a lovely color leather it has a smokey look to it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Enjoy your time in Lake Garda. I had a midi Minerva that I used as a work bag it was perfect. When I stopped going into an office I gave the midi Minerva to my daughter. She loves the midi Minerva in purple pebbled. It is such a lovely color leather it has a smokey look to it.


I actually ordered the Minerva as it reminded me of my favorite bag I used when going to the university. It was from a handbag brand I sold myself as an SA at that time to fund my studies, so overall I was emotionally attached to that bag. Unfortunately it ripped during a move and could not be restored. When I saw the Minerva I knew I had to have one. I would absolutely order a mini size for casual weekends if it existed as I typically don’t wear a lot with me when not at work and thus prefer smaller bags.


----------



## djfmn

Anyone going to take advantage of the Juno promotion? I am sorely tempted as my daughter really wants one for her birthday. So I might break down and get her one.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> Anyone going to take advantage of the Juno promotion? I am sorely tempted as my daughter really wants one for her birthday. So I might break down and get her one.


I still like the look of the Star backpack more. Does anyone have one of those they can comment on?


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I still like the look of the Star backpack more. Does anyone have one of those they can comment on?


The only person I know who had a Star backpack was @Odebdo. I am sure there are others that have the Star but Deb is the only one I remember having bought one.


----------



## Kimbashop

pinkorchid20 said:


> I‘m in Italy over the weekend enjoying lake Garda but am happy to take mod shots when I am back next week. The Minerva is a tad bit larger than I thought but I ordered it as a work bag for carrying my laptop. It will be perfect for that purpose.



Have a wonderful time in Italy!

I work at a university and appreciate your story. I am also thinking of the midi Minerva as a laptop/work bag. I have a few work bags but I like to rotate them for different purposes.


----------



## eleanors36

Kimbashop said:


> Have a wonderful time in Italy!
> 
> I work at a university and appreciate your story. I am also thinking of the midi Minerva as a laptop/work bag. I have a few work bags but I like to rotate them for different purposes.


I have 2 midi Minervas and am at a university. It's a great work bag for me because of the size, pockets,  and other features.  Regular size is too big for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My midi Selene in lead/silver Africa leather is not heavy at all. I am not sure about the iced taupe, but I have had an Africa blue Zhoe which I never used but it was really light and I have an Africa Blue and Africa Bronze midi Soulmate and although they are heavier than the midi Selene they are still not too heavy. I would think that the Theia midi would probably be lighter than the midi Soulmate in Africa leather. That is just a guess on my part.


Well thank goodness the bag sold before my self control went completely out of the window.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Interesting how different things appeal to us. I personally love the middle compartment because it has a zipper and I keep my wallet in their and anything else I want secure. The other two open pockets I use for things that do not need to be secured. Having said that I had 6 midi Soulmates and I only have one left. I gave 2 to a friend as birthday gifts and one to my daughter and sold 2. I felt that they were too big for me. I prefer carrying smaller bags. I no longer work in an office only from a home office and part time so I no longer carry a large work bag. I have one midi Soulmate and 2 midi Selenes. I sold my black midi Selene as I never used it. Decided it needed to go someone who would use it more than I did. I think I used it once maybe twice at the most. I prefer Zhoe's, all sizes, Little Tulipanos, Aura's, Mia's and midi Juliet. I also have a Daphne which I love and a midi Alexia and an Angelica. I gave my sister my navy pebble Angelica for her birthday because I bought an inner River Blue Vachetta Little Tulipano on ebay and then ordered an outer Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta to replace the Angelica.



I have a midi Minerva and I love the middle compartment in that style. I think it’s because the opening is so much wider.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kimbashop said:


> Have a wonderful time in Italy!
> 
> I work at a university and appreciate your story. I am also thinking of the midi Minerva as a laptop/work bag. I have a few work bags but I like to rotate them for different purposes.


As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352


Looks great with your dress!


----------



## Kimbashop

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352



The bag looks beautiful on you! Thank you for the mod shots. This really inspires me to get a Midi Minerva. I find it so helpful to see bags on people to see how they are carried. I also think I'm in love with that color. Would you describe it as a light red? a warm red? it's pretty, whatever it is.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> Looks great with your dress!



Thank you! I was wearing sports clothes when unpacking but thought I could at least pick something nice for you guys. Pure coincidence that the flowers on the dress were the perfect match for the bag.



Kimbashop said:


> The bag looks beautiful on you! Thank you for the mod shots. This really inspires me to get a Midi Minerva. I find it so helpful to see bags on people to see how they are carried. I also think I'm in love with that color. Would you describe it as a light red? a warm red? it's pretty, whatever it is.



Thank you and sorry again, the pictures are not the best. Amaranto in my eyes is a deep, mid-toned red with the slightest pink undertones. It reminds me of raspberries. Honestly, I think the name is 100% accurate - perfect representation of red garnet amaranth as I know it.
Definitely not warm or orangey, quite intense but not loud. I held it against most of my clothes and it matched. I do not have much natural/sable, brown or orange in my closet and could imagine it would not work with these warmer tones.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat Have a wonderful time in Germany! I have family in Frankfurt but haven't visited them yet.
> 
> To everyone, I have attached the pic Marco sent me of available vacchetta. I am in a brown mood again, and also saw how much tenkrat loved cuoio, so that's what I chose for my Aurora!
> 
> View attachment 4464492


Looking forward to pics of your cuoio vacchetta Aurora.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Two lovely ladies with great bags!
> Hope continue having a good time on vacation! Maybe I do need a black Zhoe....


Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> Mia in Dark Amethyst Verona, light gunmetal hw and Silver lining
> 
> View attachment 4465253


Love your Mia, it’s a pretty shade of purple.


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352


Such a pretty dress you have on.


----------



## tenKrat

A white box arrived yesterday. 

Hera in red cherry nappa, light gunmetal hw, and yellow lining. I requested the Minerva shoulder strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is the Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei leather, dark gunmetal hw, and lilac lining. This color is unique and so pretty in real life. I requested a Minerva shoulder strap and a short strap for hand carry. The bag is really cute with the short strap and carried on the wrist or in the hand.  I will try to post a mod shot of that later. 

@Coastal jewel, will you be getting your Little Athena Messenger soon?


----------



## tenKrat

And, Zhoe legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta, light gunmetal hw, and burgundy lining. I am so pleased with how beautifully this bag turned out.


----------



## thedseer

BittyMonkey said:


> I still like the look of the Star backpack more. Does anyone have one of those they can comment on?


I have one and love it. Do you have any specific questions about the Star?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352


You look so fabulous!!! Thanks for sharing!


tenKrat said:


> And, Zhoe legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta, light gunmetal hw, and burgundy lining. I am so pleased with how beautifully this bag turned out.
> View attachment 4471587
> 
> View attachment 4471588


Those are all wonderful purchases, but I have always been a sucker for colorblocking especially! What a great choice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> A white box arrived yesterday.
> 
> Hera in red cherry nappa, light gunmetal hw, and yellow lining. I requested the Minerva shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4471567
> 
> View attachment 4471568


Gorgeous!


----------



## BittyMonkey

thedseer said:


> I have one and love it. Do you have any specific questions about the Star?


Is it annoying to get into? Does it slouch? Not sure what to ask...haha.

Would you buy it again?


----------



## msd_bags

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.


Beautiful! I have a midi Minerva in red cherry nappa. The bag will slouch a bit at the middle once it softens.  So it won't be that big looking anymore.


tenKrat said:


> Here is the Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei leather, dark gunmetal hw, and lilac lining. This color is unique and so pretty in real life. I requested a Minerva shoulder strap and a short strap for hand carry. The bag is really cute with the short strap and carried on the wrist or in the hand.  I will try to post a mod shot of that later.
> 
> @Coastal jewel, will you be getting your Little Athena Messenger soon?


Wow, all your new bags are gorgeous!!  Now I'm interested in the Little Athena messenger.  Will it fit a lot?  Like, as compared to the main compartment of hte Zhoe Legend?


----------



## Kylacove

@carterazo
My Athena arrived from Italy.  China blue pebbled with marine lining. Some comparison shots for size.


----------



## Kylacove




----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> A white box arrived yesterday.
> 
> Hera in red cherry nappa, light gunmetal hw, and yellow lining. I requested the Minerva shoulder strap.
> View attachment 4471567
> 
> View attachment 4471568


i love it and the lining looks great.


----------



## jbags07

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352


Absolutely stunning 
I have a midi Minerva in pink and love it. Yours is so gorgeous, that Color!  Its now #1 on my wishlist.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> And, Zhoe legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta, light gunmetal hw, and burgundy lining. I am so pleased with how beautifully this bag turned out.
> View attachment 4471587
> 
> View attachment 4471588


Love all 3 of your bags. You have the best reveals, you are so creative in your modifications and do things i would never think of. Love how you colorblocked this Zhoe....and love the modified handles on that gorgeous Little Athena.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4471737


Both bags are just stunning. I have a little Athena on order and now i can’t wait to get it after seeing yours   Its a great size and very elegant design. The china blue looks very purple in the pix, is this an accurate color representation?


----------



## jbags07

Since there are so many reveals going on i will jump in....

First, a new to me Calista i received from a lovely gal on BST


----------



## jbags07

Received a package last week...for running errands or shopping i am loving Flora...fits the essentials and can be tossed into a larger bag when needed...and the Phoebes are fabulous also..


----------



## jbags07

Love my new midi Sabrina .....this is such an elegant and classy style....


----------



## Kylacove

jbags07 said:


> Both bags are just stunning. I have a little Athena on order and now i can’t wait to get it after seeing yours   Its a great size and very elegant design. The china blue looks very purple in the pix, is this an accurate color representation?


China blue is a saturated blue that is lighter than navy. I don't see it as purple. Surprised at the weight of the pebbled leather, but Athena is a larger bag. Can't wait to see your midi Athena.


----------



## Aminu

jbags07 said:


> Both bags are just stunning. I have a little Athena on order and now i can’t wait to get it after seeing yours   Its a great size and very elegant design. The china blue looks very purple in the pix, is this an accurate color representation?


I have a china blue Divina Midi (and have posted pics if you do a search), it's not navy as I was expecting, but a very unusual blurple colour - I would call it Indigo actually. Imagine cobalt blue and violet had a love child! It has really grown on me and I and get compliments on the unique colour.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Love all 3 of your bags. You have the best reveals, you are so creative in your modifications and do things i would never think of. Love how you colorblocked this Zhoe....and love the modified handles on that gorgeous Little Athena.


Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Wow, all your new bags are gorgeous!!  Now I'm interested in the Little Athena messenger.  Will it fit a lot?  Like, as compared to the main compartment of hte Zhoe Legend?


Little Athena Messenger has a larger depth so it will fit more. Here are some comparison pics:


----------



## tenKrat

@msd_bags 
Here is what fits in the Little Athena Messenger. I put the same items in the Zhoe Legend’s center compartment, and it was a tight fit. 

The pouch is a Penelope Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei with the short handle strap.


----------



## tenKrat

With the Minerva shoulder strap:


----------



## tenKrat

Hera in red cherry nappa—-its size is larger than what I normally wear. It should shrink visually when the leather breaks in and slouches inwardly over time, as @msd_bags mentioned earlier as what happens in the Minerva Midi.

I think this is the softest MM leather I own, so I don’t mind having extra, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in river blue/bordeaux vacchetta:


----------



## msd_bags

tenKrat said:


> @msd_bags
> Here is what fits in the Little Athena Messenger. I put the same items in the Zhoe Legend’s center compartment, and it was a tight fit.
> 
> The pouch is a Penelope Midi.
> View attachment 4472443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472444


Thanks for all the shots!! I think I have identified my next MM bag! Though not for a while.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for all the shots!! I think I have identified my next MM bag! Though not for a while.


You’re welcome.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> China blue is a saturated blue that is lighter than navy. I don't see it as purple. Surprised at the weight of the pebbled leather, but Athena is a larger bag. Can't wait to see your midi Athena.


Its a beautiful color! And the purple look is gone now that i am on a different screen. Love the size, thank you for the comparison shot....i will love my little Athena, but i will order the regular size also when my money tree recovers....those side by sides are so helpful


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> I have a china blue Divina Midi (and have posted pics if you do a search), it's not navy as I was expecting, but a very unusual blurple colour - I would call it Indigo actually. Imagine cobalt blue and violet had a love child! It has really grown on me and I and get compliments on the unique colour.


Awesome,i will look for it now. Its a beautiful color....


----------



## BittyMonkey

Have a port merinos Modena and a glitter nabuk soulmate on the way!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@tenKrat that little Athena messenger is gorgeous! It was on my list, then off my list since I hadn’t seen any pictures of it. It’s back on my list!  Thanks for the mods.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @msd_bags
> Here is what fits in the Little Athena Messenger. I put the same items in the Zhoe Legend’s center compartment, and it was a tight fit.
> 
> The pouch is a Penelope Midi.
> View attachment 4472443
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472444


This is such a cute little messenger, you're brilliant at creating as someone said and love all the mod shots. Shoutout to that Penelope Midi, I always love seeing that color!


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> With the Minerva shoulder strap:
> View attachment 4472453


This is perfection. I LOVE what you and Marco created with this style. I always liked Little Athena if it weren't for the upright handles. You make me seriously covet that style!!


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4471737


the China Blue looks like Navy Blue here, unlike the other we saw.
Anyway , does Marco Still send out leather samples?


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> As promised, some Midi Minerva mod shots (quick ones only so please excuse the quality, I was unpacking). I am 1,62m and 45kg (so about 5‘3 and 99 lbs) for your reference. I don’t think I will carry the bag with the longer straps as it’s already quite big on me and would sit awkwardly at my hips.
> 
> View attachment 4471348
> View attachment 4471349
> View attachment 4471350
> View attachment 4471351
> View attachment 4471352


Love the modshots. The midi Minerva is gorgeous and I love your dress as well. Stunning. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you! I was wearing sports clothes when unpacking but thought I could at least pick something nice for you guys. Pure coincidence that the flowers on the dress were the perfect match for the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and sorry again, the pictures are not the best. Amaranto in my eyes is a deep, mid-toned red with the slightest pink undertones. It reminds me of raspberries. Honestly, I think the name is 100% accurate - perfect representation of red garnet amaranth as I know it.
> Definitely not warm or orangey, quite intense but not loud. I held it against most of my clothes and it matched. I do not have much natural/sable, brown or orange in my closet and could imagine it would not work with these warmer tones.


I agree on the color of amaranto one of my first MM bags was a midi Selene in Amaranto leather. Still one of my favorites such a great shade of red. Of course I think there is nothing better than a red bag!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> And, Zhoe legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta, light gunmetal hw, and burgundy lining. I am so pleased with how beautifully this bag turned out.
> View attachment 4471587
> 
> View attachment 4471588


Wow wow and wow. I love all your bags. This one is just gorgeous. Of course I love the amethyst pompei one of my favorite leathers. Such a fun color. Your bags are gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4471737


These are stunning. I love the leather and lining combination. I also love the Daphne such a great leather choice so unusual. Love them.


----------



## djfmn

My all time favorite MM leather is Africa metallics. I love love the lead Africa metallic it is such a great leather. Of course I love all metallics so I asked Marco if there was any chance he could get some more Africa leathers. He went to the tannery and here are the Africa leathers he was able to source. Ignore the label of AQUILA he said he was tired when he created the photos and labeled them incorrectly - they are all AFRICA leathers. The colors are amazing and Marco told me to introduce these leathers he is doing a 20% off on all MM styles through end of day Sunday. I am thinking a Little Muse or Little Athena with Tenkrats mods in perhaps acid yellow, light beige, avocado or mud. But I have until Sunday to decide.

PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE NOT AQUILA LEATHERS THEY WERE LABELED INCORRECTLY THEY ARE AFRICA LEATHERS. ALSO THEY ARE NOT METALLIC THEY ARE RT LEATHERS WHICH ARE REGULAR TANNING PROCESS (No lux or metallic etc).


----------



## djfmn

The rest of the AFRICA LEATHERS.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Such lovely colors!!


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Such lovely colors!!


Yes they are. I was hoping for metallic but these colors are so saturated and amazing. Of course it is difficult to pick one but I have narrowed it down to about 3 or 4 favorites!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Wow, I thought Africa leathers were gone forever.  I have a blue Africa Selene that is one of my favorites.  It wears like iron and is so different.  It is the one bag  that strangers comment on when I carry it.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> My all time favorite MM leather is Africa metallics.


 Gorgeous leathers! How heavy is Africa, compared to Pebbled say?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, I thought Africa leathers were gone forever.  I have a blue Africa Selene that is one of my favorites.  It wears like iron and is so different.  It is the one bag  that strangers comment on when I carry it.


Now you know why I asked Marco if he could get some more Africa leather. It is my favorite leather. It wears well but is not too heavy amazing leather. The colors are stunning and it is a very different leather as you said.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Gorgeous leathers! How heavy is Africa, compared to Pebbled say?


According to Marco he says that the weight and thickness is similar to Verona leather. He told me pebbled is heavier and nappa and merinos are lighter. Verona and Africa are the same in weight. Hope that helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> According to Marco he says that the weight and thickness is similar to Verona leather. He told me pebbled is heavier and nappa and merinos are lighter. Verona and Africa are the same in weight. Hope that helps.


I agree. Medium in weight compared to my other leathers.  Talking about it made me want to get mine out and carry it. I have neglected it for a while. Here is my beauty (sorry about the background, I always seem to be at my desk when I decide to take a picture) :


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here is the Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei leather, dark gunmetal hw, and lilac lining. This color is unique and so pretty in real life. I requested a Minerva shoulder strap and a short strap for hand carry. The bag is really cute with the short strap and carried on the wrist or in the hand.  I will try to post a mod shot of that later.
> 
> @Coastal jewel, will you be getting your Little Athena Messenger soon?
> View attachment 4471569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471570
> 
> View attachment 4471579


tenKrat I will honest.  The little Athena was not a bag that I considered buying until I saw yours. That is so cute. I am totally rethinking my next purchase from MM. I love that bag.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree. Medium in weight compared to my other leathers.  Talking about it made me want to get mine out and carry it. I have neglected it for a while. Here is my beauty (sorry about the background, I always seem to be at my desk when I decide to take a picture) :
> View attachment 4473058



That is one stunning bag!  I would stop you on the street & comment on this bag!  I am curious as to that Africa blue color.  I have seen some posters refer to this blue color as Iced Blue Africa & some call it Blue Africa.  Were there two Blue Africa blues in those first batches?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> That is one stunning bag!  I would stop you on the street & comment on this bag!  I am curious as to that Africa blue color.  I have seen some posters refer to this blue color as Iced Blue Africa & some call it Blue Africa.  Were there two Blue Africa blues in those first batches?


I only remember one blue. Here is a photo of the very first Africas that were offered.  The bottom two were iced olive green and wine.


----------



## Aminu

I was not even contemplating another bag, but the Coral Red and Orange are TDF! I have a Zhoe in Tangerine Nappa, which looks like an orange/red, so not sure which colour to go for...


----------



## southernbelle43

And just for fun, do any of you remember that original dark violet merinos?  I truly regret not getting a bag in that color. It was not available very long and I missed out on it.
The original is on the left and what they got in later was not the same color. We never did get the original color after that first offering sigh.


----------



## Kylacove

Humm, Verona vs Africa. Was thinking of a dark taupe Verona bag but the mud Africa looks nice as well. Marco is going to lead me to the poorhouse, but I well have beautiful accessories, lol.


----------



## Farfelue63

My orders of end february /begining of march


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> My all time favorite MM leather is Africa metallics. I love love the lead Africa metallic it is such a great leather. Of course I love all metallics so I asked Marco if there was any chance he could get some more Africa leathers. He went to the tannery and here are the Africa leathers he was able to source. Ignore the label of AQUILA he said he was tired when he created the photos and labeled them incorrectly - they are all AFRICA leathers. The colors are amazing and Marco told me to introduce these leathers he is doing a 20% off on all MM styles through end of day Sunday. I am thinking a Little Muse or Little Athena with Tenkrats mods in perhaps acid yellow, light beige, avocado or mud. But I have until Sunday to decide.
> 
> PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE NOT AQUILA LEATHERS THEY WERE LABELED INCORRECTLY THEY ARE AFRICA LEATHERS. ALSO THEY ARE NOT METALLIC THEY ARE RT LEATHERS WHICH ARE REGULAR TANNING PROCESS (No lux or metallic etc).


I think I'm going to have to jump on this.  Such beautiful colors.  Can someone explain the difference between Africa and pebbled?  Does Africa leather do well in the rain?  TIA


----------



## eleanors36

Farfelue63 said:


> My orders of end february /begining of march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473213
> View attachment 4473215
> View attachment 4473216
> View attachment 4473245
> View attachment 4473246
> View attachment 4473247


Love these!  I had Marco add a back zipper pocket to the Theia as well.  I just love this bag.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Now you know why I asked Marco if he could get some more Africa leather. It is my favorite leather. It wears well but is not too heavy amazing leather. The colors are stunning and it is a very different leather as you said.


Thanks!  Disregard my other post. It looks like it wears well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Humm, Verona vs Africa. Was thinking of a dark taupe Verona bag but the mud Africa looks nice as well. Marco is going to lead me to the poorhouse, but I well have beautiful accessories, lol.


Impossible choice!


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> I think I'm going to have to jump on this.  Such beautiful colors.  Can someone explain the difference between Africa and pebbled?  Does Africa leather do well in the rain?  TIA


My metallic Africa does fine.  I am  not sure if this  is the same as what Mine is?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I only remember one blue. Here is a photo of the very first Africas that were offered.  The bottom two were iced olive green and wine.
> View attachment 4473173


There was only one Africa blue that I know of. It is the most stunning blue it is like a peacock it changes in the different light. One of the most amazing leathers that Marco ever had.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I was not even contemplating another bag, but the Coral Red and Orange are TDF! I have a Zhoe in Tangerine Nappa, which looks like an orange/red, so not sure which colour to go for...


I love both those colors but I would ask Marco which is more similar to Tangerine nappa. He has the ability to put the samples next to the tangerine nappa.


----------



## Creativelyswank

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree. Medium in weight compared to my other leathers.  Talking about it made me want to get mine out and carry it. I have neglected it for a while. Here is my beauty (sorry about the background, I always seem to be at my desk when I decide to take a picture) :
> View attachment 4473058


This is the bag that made me fall for MM. If anyone ever wants to unload one


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> tenKrat I will honest.  The little Athena was not a bag that I considered buying until I saw yours. That is so cute. I am totally rethinking my next purchase from MM. I love that bag.


I'm glad to sway your decision.


----------



## tenKrat

Farfelue63 said:


> My orders of end february /begining of march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473213
> View attachment 4473215
> View attachment 4473216
> View attachment 4473245
> View attachment 4473246
> View attachment 4473247


You have a good variety of MM goods, all very pretty.  

I love the light gold metallic Phoebe.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I think I'm going to have to jump on this.  Such beautiful colors.  Can someone explain the difference between Africa and pebbled?  Does Africa leather do well in the rain?  TIA


I can tell you that my Africa metallic bags have all been in the rain. I just wipe them off when I get home and you would never know they have been exposed to a sudden downpour where I happen to not have an umbrella with me. Not a mark. I am presuming these will also hold up but I will ask Marco.


----------



## msd_bags

Ooh!! I love love your bags!!


----------



## Farfelue63

tenKrat said:


> You have a good variety of MM goods, all very pretty.
> 
> I love the light gold metallic Phoebe.


Thank you very much @tenKrat


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I think I'm going to have to jump on this.  Such beautiful colors.  Can someone explain the difference between Africa and pebbled?  Does Africa leather do well in the rain?  TIA


I spoke to Marco and he said that these Africa leathers are as hardy and protected as the metallic Africa leathers are. From my experience and I have been caught in the rain carrying the Africa metallic leather bag a number of times, all I do is wipe it off when I get home and the leather never looks as though it has been wet at all. As I said from my perspective it is one of the most hard wearing leathers that MM has.


----------



## orchidmyst

I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.

Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)


Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)


Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic


Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede


Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic


Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.


Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi


Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
(I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


Holy moly, how gorgeous, all of them!


----------



## orchidmyst

If you really like the metallic leathers but fear that it may be too bold for a bag, MM Bracelets are great!
These bracelets wrap around your wrist with a magnetic hook that you can choose in gold or silver hardware.
I suggest silver because the gold is bolder and warmer than the usual light gold hardware on the bags.
The fit is customized to you so you will have to measure your wrist and perhaps your favorite bracelets.
I suggest making these bracelets more looser than your actual wrist size as I initially did make them loose to make space for movement but if I wanted to wear 2 at the same time, I needed them looser and added 1cm to the length. Marco knew that it would take time to get the bracelet length right, so he sent these one at a time so we could get the fit right.

If there is a leather that you really liked previously but Marco did not have enough to make a bag, he may have some left to make bracelets, so ask him as I did for the diamond leathers.

MM bracelets from left to right: 
Persian Green Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf, Fuchsia Metallic Calf, Purple Metallic Calf, Dark Amber Metallic Calf, Bronze Metallic Calf, Everose Diamond, Platinum Glitter Pompei


----------



## tenKrat

@orchidmyst, your blue bags are so beautiful.  I  the cobalt blue metallic Little Athena and the titanium metallic Juliet Midi.  Your MM metallic bracelet collection is fantastic.  Marco has the best metallic leathers.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Yes they are. I was hoping for metallic but these colors are so saturated and amazing. Of course it is difficult to pick one but I have narrowed it down to about 3 or 4 favorites!!


I like the mud Africa.  It looks like a clay color, not quite taupe and not quite grey.  A great alternative neutral.


----------



## Ludmilla

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


I die. That suede bag.


----------



## thedseer

BittyMonkey said:


> Is it annoying to get into? Does it slouch? Not sure what to ask...haha.
> 
> Would you buy it again?


Mine is vachetta, so it holds its shape pretty well. I would buy it again. I find that the magnetic clap can be difficult to close (but it feels secure even if I don't so I usually don't bother). I thought I would hate the tassels but I don't. It's a good size - fits a lot.


----------



## thedseer

tenKrat said:


> I like the mud Africa.  It looks like a clay color, not quite taupe and not quite grey.  A great alternative neutral.


I was eying the mud too.


----------



## thedseer

orchidmyst said:


> If you really like the metallic leathers but fear that it may be too bold for a bag, MM Bracelets are great!
> These bracelets wrap around your wrist with a magnetic hook that you can choose in gold or silver hardware.
> I suggest silver because the gold is bolder and warmer than the usual light gold hardware on the bags.
> The fit is customized to you so you will have to measure your wrist and perhaps your favorite bracelets.
> I suggest making these bracelets more looser than your actual wrist size as I initially did make them loose to make space for movement but if I wanted to wear 2 at the same time, I needed them looser and added 1cm to the length. Marco knew that it would take time to get the bracelet length right, so he sent these one at a time so we could get the fit right.
> 
> If there is a leather that you really liked previously but Marco did not have enough to make a bag, he may have some left to make bracelets, so ask him as I did for the diamond leathers.
> 
> MM bracelets from left to right:
> Persian Green Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf, Fuchsia Metallic Calf, Purple Metallic Calf, Dark Amber Metallic Calf, Bronze Metallic Calf, Everose Diamond, Platinum Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4473877


I love these!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


Wow all of those are lovely!


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I only remember one blue. Here is a photo of the very first Africas that were offered.  The bottom two were iced olive green and wine.
> View attachment 4473173



Thanks for the chart & answering my question about Blue Africa.  That helps a lot.  So the early Africas were either metallic or pearlized.  Now I get it.  Hard to imagine what the new Africas will look like,isn't it?  I guess the colors will mostly be very saturated and the grain more prominent.  Hmmmmmm....Now decisions will have to be made!


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


These bags are just gorgeous. It is so nice to see ladies here loving the midi Juliet and midi Victoria. I always loved the style but there were no midi versions. I pleaded with Marco to make a midi Juliet and a midi Victoria so each time I see these models posted here I am super excited. Enjoy them they are amazing leathers and styles.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ludmilla said:


> I die. That suede bag.


Omg I know! Now I'm wanting a suede bag from Marco more than anything. That's such a beautiful bag and color @orchidmyst !!

I've always wondered what a Grande Aura would be like if it were slouchier, no backing and in a soft leather…


----------



## orchidmyst

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg I know! Now I'm wanting a suede bag from Marco more than anything. That's such a beautiful bag and color @orchidmyst !!
> 
> I've always wondered what a Grande Aura would be like if it were slouchier, no backing and in a soft leather…


If you like slouchier, I would recommend the Victoria & Victoria Midi. The design of the bag allows it to stand on it's own feet. You can shorten the straps if you won't be carrying it over the shoulder.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My white box came today!
Soulmate in Glitter Cobalt Nabuk with cappuccino lining and and Port merinos Modena with navy. The nabuk is so velvety and with a hint of sparkle.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Dang the Soulmate is large! I probably should have gotten the Midi. 

I just got a Goyard for travel so...those of you with this bag, how do you use it?

I have an interview on Tuesday and Miss Modena is coming with me.


----------



## Ludmilla

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Omg I know! Now I'm wanting a suede bag from Marco more than anything. That's such a beautiful bag and color @orchidmyst !!
> 
> I've always wondered what a Grande Aura would be like if it were slouchier, no backing and in a soft leather…


Hehe. I wanted a blue suede bag before and now I am in deep trouble.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> @orchidmyst, your blue bags are so beautiful.  I  the cobalt blue metallic Little Athena and the titanium metallic Juliet Midi.  Your MM metallic bracelet collection is fantastic.  Marco has the best metallic leathers.


Thank you. I remember you ordered the royal blue suede too. Can't wait to see how it turns out.
The Little Athena is so nice, I'm thinking whether to get another one with your modifications. Thank you for posting pics, they are really very helpful.


----------



## jaspearl

Just wanted to share my Iris Merinos Angel Midi. This is my favourite style of bag. I'm particularly happy with Merinos coz it's so light. I just ordered a scarlet red metallic calf Angel Midi, I admit am having 2nd thoughts coz of the leather weight. But the colour....   anyway am about 1.6m and 52kg.


----------



## orchidmyst

Marco has stressed that the Africa leathers would be a one-time thing only. He told me this when I just emailed him my order. So if you are on the fence and are still thinking whether to order, this is your last chance!


----------



## BittyMonkey

PROBABLY getting a Star in Africa. Thanks an awful lot @orchidmyst.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> PROBABLY getting a Star in Africa. Thanks an awful lot @orchidmyst.


Sounds amazing. I love Africa leathers. Now I have to make a decision on color of Africa leather for my little Muse.


----------



## djfmn

Ok I have narrowed it down to 3 choices for my Africa leather - acid yellow, avocado green, light beige, capuccino or mud!!
I have until tomorrow to decide!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> Sounds amazing. I love Africa leathers. Now I have to make a decision on color of Africa leather for my little Muse.


I agree it sounds amazing but I did decide the Star was too small. Oh well.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Ok I have narrowed it down to 3 choices for my Africa leather - acid yellow, avocado green, light beige, capuccino or mud!!
> I have until tomorrow to decide!!


I'm getting the avocado green.  If I can find more money, I will get the chocolate, but I don't think I have the funds.


----------



## Aminu

orchidmyst said:


> Marco has stressed that the Africa leathers would be a one-time thing only. He told me this when I just emailed him my order. So if you are on the fence and are still thinking whether to order, this is your last chance!



Arrrgh! I was totally on the fence about it - I'm in the middle of a house sale, the last thing I should be doing is buying another bag.  
But if we're never going to see these stunning Africa leathers again... I suppose I have no choice. I simply _must _have that coral red, and I wanted another Angelica anyway. So. Decision made! Yay!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Ok I have narrowed it down to 3 choices for my Africa leather - acid yellow, avocado green, light beige, capuccino or mud!!
> I have until tomorrow to decide!!


Love your list of five 3 choices.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

orchidmyst said:


> If you like slouchier, I would recommend the Victoria & Victoria Midi. The design of the bag allows it to stand on it's own feet. You can shorten the straps if you won't be carrying it over the shoulder.


I loved the design of the Victoria when it came out, but it seemed a little too similar to my Selene! I think I almost prefer the Victoria's shape, although it doesn't seem as capacious as the Selene, and I do like to have as many different bags in my collection as possible 


BittyMonkey said:


> My white box came today!
> Soulmate in Glitter Cobalt Nabuk with cappuccino lining and and Port merinos Modena with navy. The nabuk is so velvety and with a hint of sparkle.
> View attachment 4474579
> View attachment 4474580
> View attachment 4474581
> View attachment 4474582





BittyMonkey said:


> Dang the Soulmate is large! I probably should have gotten the Midi.
> 
> I just got a Goyard for travel so...those of you with this bag, how do you use it?
> 
> I have an interview on Tuesday and Miss Modena is coming with me.


That glitter Nabuk  Whenever I get a chance to get another MM bag, it's gonna be a tough choice between suede and Nabuk.

And good luck on your interview!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Love your list of five 3 choices.


I know originally I had 3 then edited and expanded to 5. Of course I also love the marigold and the coral red. Dang it I am indecisive on color. But I am getting closer to choosing.


----------



## TotinScience

Farfelue63 said:


> My orders of end february /begining of march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473213
> View attachment 4473215
> View attachment 4473216
> View attachment 4473245
> View attachment 4473246
> View attachment 4473247


Question for you and all other Theia lovers: how big is the regular version?


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> Just wanted to share my Iris Merinos Angel Midi. This is my favourite style of bag. I'm particularly happy with Merinos coz it's so light. I just ordered a scarlet red metallic calf Angel Midi, I admit am having 2nd thoughts coz of the leather weight. But the colour....   anyway am about 1.6m and 52kg.
> View attachment 4474680
> View attachment 4474681


That looks great!  Lovely color.


----------



## Farfelue63

TotinScience said:


> Question for you and all other Theia lovers: how big is the regular version?


Huge ! But I'm petite (1,52 m)


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


I believe the Victoria midi was designed for suede.  Wow.


----------



## orchidmyst

TotinScience said:


> Question for you and all other Theia lovers: how big is the regular version?


The Theia can hold a bit more than the Selene Midi, as you can stuff more with its shape. Also because of its slouchy shape, it won't look bad if it's not very full. If you carry cross body, remember to get the 1.2" wide strap, it would be a lot more comfortable.


----------



## orchidmyst

TotinScience said:


> Question for you and all other Theia lovers: how big is the regular version?


I posted some comparison pics on the reference pictures thread with Selene Midi, Selene, Theia, Muse and Juliet.
Hope it helps.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-31#post-32754717


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> I believe the Victoria midi was designed for suede.  Wow.


The Victoria & Victoria Midi just works really well with all leathers (probably except pompei) because the design helps the bag stand up on its own without slouching into a puddle.


----------



## orchidmyst

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I loved the design of the Victoria when it came out, but it seemed a little too similar to my Selene! I think I almost prefer the Victoria's shape, although it doesn't seem as capacious as the Selene, and I do like to have as many different bags in my collection as possible
> 
> 
> That glitter Nabuk  Whenever I get a chance to get another MM bag, it's gonna be a tough choice between suede and Nabuk.
> 
> And good luck on your interview!!


I would say the Victoria is about the same size as the Selene Midi, just a bit taller. The Selene is definitely a lot larger.

Not sure if Marco still has the cobalt blue glitter nabuk or the blue suede left, you should ask him. He was clearing out stuff and was offering these before Christmas last year, so he might have none left.


----------



## southernbelle43

For those of you deciding between Africa and Verona, maybe this will help.  This Africa is metallic, but the overall texture is probably the same.  Africa has a much bolder texture than Verona but is uniform in color.  Verona has color variations that I think you can see in this photo. Both are lovely for sure.


----------



## starsong

Just saw that Africa RT is available. So, I actually already have this leather
I asked Marco way back in January for a taupe colored leather, and he put aside a skin for me. I love his Africa leathers, as many have said it is durable, light and beautiful. The grain is large but not busy.

Presenting the mud Africa RT Minerva midi, Marine lining. This beauty is my favorite MM bag ever! The color is like a brownish grey, similar to Hermes etain. Very elegant and versatile.


----------



## msd_bags

starsong said:


> Just saw that Africa RT is available. So, I actually already have this leather
> I asked Marco way back in January for a taupe colored leather, and he put aside a skin for me. I love his Africa leathers, as many have said it is durable, light and beautiful. The grain is large but not busy.
> 
> Presenting the mud Africa RT Minerva midi, Marine lining. This beauty is my favorite MM bag ever! The color is like a brownish grey, similar to Hermes etain. Very elegant and versatile.


Oh wow, this is beautiful!!


----------



## Kylacove

starsong said:


> Just saw that Africa RT is available. So, I actually already have this leather
> I asked Marco way back in January for a taupe colored leather, and he put aside a skin for me. I love his Africa leathers, as many have said it is durable, light and beautiful. The grain is large but not busy.
> 
> Presenting the mud Africa RT Minerva midi, Marine lining. This beauty is my favorite MM bag ever! The color is like a brownish grey, similar to Hermes etain. Very elegant and versatile.


Lovely bag and beautiful leather. I just ordered mud/light beige Diana
 with black handles. Your pictures helped.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Lovely bag and beautiful leather. I just ordered mud/light beige Diana
> with black handles. Your pictures helped.


Wow this combination sounds amazing. I wish I had a better imagination when it comes to color blocking. I am so bad at it but this combo sounds perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> Presenting the mud Africa RT Minerva midi, Marine lining. This beauty is my favorite MM bag ever! The color is like a brownish grey, similar to Hermes etain. Very elegant and versatile.


That is one gorgeous bag. You just sold me on this leather and color. Thank you for posting these photos.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Lovely bag and beautiful leather. I just ordered mud/light beige Diana
> with black handles. Your pictures helped.


Wonderful color combination!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> That is one gorgeous bag. You just sold me on this leather and color. Thank you for posting these photos.


I agree this is just gorgeous. I love this leather it is one stunning bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> And just for fun, do any of you remember that original dark violet merinos?  I truly regret not getting a bag in that color. It was not available very long and I missed out on it.
> The original is on the left and what they got in later was not the same color. We never did get the original color after that first offering sigh.
> View attachment 4473182



I've wanted a bag in the original dark violet forever! I had one ordered but then Marco ran out of the leather and I didn't like the new version. I was so sad.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> I've wanted a bag in the original dark violet forever! I had one ordered but then Marco ran out of the leather and I didn't like the new version. I was so sad.


Oh no.  That is sad.


----------



## starsong

Kylacove said:


> Lovely bag and beautiful leather. I just ordered mud/light beige Diana
> with black handles. Your pictures helped.



Sounds like a beautiful combo!



tenKrat said:


> That is one gorgeous bag. You just sold me on this leather and color. Thank you for posting these photos.



You're most welcome! I decided on Minerva midi (loved the style but was worried about the size) after watching your youtube review, so really I should thank you instead!


----------



## djfmn

I know I said acid yellow, avocado green, light beige, capuccino or mud were my top 3 choices oh no I meant top 5 choices but I changed my mind. I am going with a deep red Little Muse. I have an amaranto red midi Selene but I want a small red bag. What is a mind if you cannot change it!!! At least that is what my best friend says. So I have changed it for the last time!!!!  It takes me for ever to make a final decision. I second guess myself and last night I was a 100% sure I was going with mud. Of course I know why I changed I love color I always say I am going to get a neutral and then I see all these amazing colors and I cannot resist them. Deep Red Africa is what my final final final leather choice is.


----------



## LuvNLux

I have a question for those who have the Juliet style, is there a midi version? If so, which do you prefer & why?  On Marco's web site where it lists the various bag styles, it only lists Juliet, no midi.  Of course, I could be looking in the wrong place!.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question for those who have the Juliet style, is there a midi version? If so, which do you prefer & why?  On Marco's web site where it lists the various bag styles, it only lists Juliet, no midi.  Of course, I could be looking in the wrong place!.


I don’t have one, but there is a Juliet Midi. See post #27877.  There are comparison photos of the regular and midi sizes.


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question for those who have the Juliet style, is there a midi version? If so, which do you prefer & why?  On Marco's web site where it lists the various bag styles, it only lists Juliet, no midi.  Of course, I could be looking in the wrong place!.


There is a midi version. I asked Marco to make a midi version. I love the Juliet but the regular size is too big for me. I prefer smaller bags. I am probably the wrong person to respond but I can give you the measurements. I love the midi Juliet for me it is the perfect size. 

Midi Juliet measurements

*Width at base: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Height: 6.9″ (cm. 17,5)
Depth at base: 4.7″ (cm. 12)*

For your reference here are regular Juliet details:

*Width at base: 13.6″ (cm. 34,5)
Height: 8.85″ (cm. 22,5)
Depth at base: 6.3″ (cm. 16)*


----------



## tenKrat

All day yesterday I thought it was Sunday, so I rushed to email my order.  I ordered a Grande Mia in mud Africa and a Penelope in orange Africa. Marco said the mud Africa is a great neutral and works very well in all seasons. 

I requested extra backing for the Grande Mia because I prefer my structured handbags to be very sharp and stiff.


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat & djfmn, thank you so much for your replies!  This is so helpful!  Seeing those dimensions side by side has made up my mind.  I think.  I hope!


----------



## christinemliu

starsong said:


> Just saw that Africa RT is available. So, I actually already have this leather
> I asked Marco way back in January for a taupe colored leather, and he put aside a skin for me. I love his Africa leathers, as many have said it is durable, light and beautiful. The grain is large but not busy.
> 
> Presenting the mud Africa RT Minerva midi, Marine lining. This beauty is my favorite MM bag ever! The color is like a brownish grey, similar to Hermes etain. Very elegant and versatile.


Oh...I want one!!! Ahhh. Lovely. By the way, is that velcro portion in the middle a special request?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I know I said acid yellow, avocado green, light beige, capuccino or mud were my top 3 choices oh no I meant top 5 choices but I changed my mind. I am going with a deep red Little Muse. I have an amaranto red midi Selene but I want a small red bag. What is a mind if you cannot change it!!! At least that is what my best friend says. So I have changed it for the last time!!!!  It takes me for ever to make a final decision. I second guess myself and last night I was a 100% sure I was going with mud. Of course I know why I changed I love color I always say I am going to get a neutral and then I see all these amazing colors and I cannot resist them. Deep Red Africa is what my final final final leather choice is.


Excellent choice. I love red.


----------



## eleanors36

Just ordered an Angel in avocado green Africa. This will be a new style for me, and I can't wait to feel this leather.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Here is the Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei leather, dark gunmetal hw, and lilac lining. This color is unique and so pretty in real life. I requested a Minerva shoulder strap and a short strap for hand carry. The bag is really cute with the short strap and carried on the wrist or in the hand.  I will try to post a mod shot of that later.
> 
> @Coastal jewel, will you be getting your Little Athena Messenger soon?
> View attachment 4471569
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471570
> 
> View attachment 4471579


Oh my goodness! I never thought of this modification for little Athena. I love it!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> @carterazo
> My Athena arrived from Italy.  China blue pebbled with marine lining. Some comparison shots for size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4471735
> View attachment 4471736


Oooh, she's so pretty! Congrats! 
Thanks for the comoarison pics! She doesn't seem a lot bigger; does she feel bigger?


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Just ordered an Angel in avocado green Africa. This will be a new style for me, and I can't wait to feel this leather.


Another green bag.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena Messenger in amethyst Pompei with the short handle strap.
> View attachment 4472450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4472451


That short strap is everything.  It really changes the look of the bag. You make the most thoughtful modifications!


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860


Such stunning blues and green!!!!


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> Oooh, she's so pretty! Congrats!
> Thanks for the comoarison pics! She doesn't seem a lot bigger; does she feel bigger?


I'm on the fence about the size.  Not too big for work, but maybe too big for off time. Pebbled may slouch visibly smaller. Took some pics with Grande Aura as it is a comfortable size for me.


----------



## Kylacove




----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4476870
> View attachment 4476870


I like both of these bags on you. You carry them both really well and they don't overwhelm you. If this is baby pebbled leather I have an Angelica in this leather and it has slouched a little. I got the pebbled Angelica a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I'm on the fence about the size.  Not too big for work, but maybe too big for off time. Pebbled may slouch visibly smaller. Took some pics with Grande Aura as it is a comfortable size for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476868


Thank you so much for the pics! It looks great on you! Both bags do.


----------



## mkpurselover

orchidmyst said:


> Marco has stressed that the Africa leathers would be a one-time thing only. He told me this when I just emailed him my order. So if you are on the fence and are still thinking whether to order, this is your last chance!


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks.  I second guess myself at both extremes on size. The smallest I like to go is Zhoe legend with rear pocket and the Athena is pushing my comfort level at the larger end. Midi Theia, Grande Aura, and midi Angel seem to be the sweet spot for size.


----------



## mkpurselover

jaspearl said:


> Just wanted to share my Iris Merinos Angel Midi. This is my favourite style of bag. I'm particularly happy with Merinos coz it's so light. I just ordered a scarlet red metallic calf Angel Midi, I admit am having 2nd thoughts coz of the leather weight. But the colour....   anyway am about 1.6m and 52kg.
> View attachment 4474680
> View attachment 4474681


Such a great color.  I have been carrying my iris merinos Modena and I think it's a great summer look


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> Thanks.  I second guess myself at both extremes on size. The smallest I like to go is Zhoe legend with rear pocket and the Athena is pushing my comfort level at the larger end. Midi Theia, Grande Aura, and midi Angel seem to be the sweet spot for size.


Thank you for the pictures, I've always wondered about the Grande Aura.
There's also the Luna & Calypso if you like crossbody bags. They should be around the size range that you like.
You could give the Angelica a try. It is about the same size as the Athena but slightly smaller because the Athena has a big front pocket and the Angelica is slimmer at the top.
For softer leathers like pebbled, you can ask Marco to add more backing to make the bag more stiffer.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Another green bag.


Had to do it! Looks like a great color for fall/winter. Plus I get to try another wonderful bag style from Marco in a different leather.


----------



## starsong

christinemliu said:


> Oh...I want one!!! Ahhh. Lovely. By the way, is that velcro portion in the middle a special request?


It's a laptop compartment actually, I added it and a top zip.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> That short strap is everything.  It really changes the look of the bag. You make the most thoughtful modifications!


I love the short strap. It works really great with the Little Athena and Zhoe bags. I think I will order more of these very short straps for my Zhoes.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4476870
> View attachment 4476870


You’ve encouraged me to get my green ray nappa Athena out.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Thanks.  I second guess myself at both extremes on size. The smallest I like to go is Zhoe legend with rear pocket and the Athena is pushing my comfort level at the larger end. Midi Theia, Grande Aura, and midi Angel seem to be the sweet spot for size.


You might like the Angelica based on the bag sizes you already have. Angelica is a perfect medium.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Had to do it! Looks like a great color for fall/winter. Plus I get to try another wonderful bag style from Marco in a different leather.


I can't wait to see what that green actually looks like. Love all your green bags!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I love the short strap. It works really great with the Little Athena and Zhoe bags. I think I will order more of these very short straps for my Zhoes.


I got the short strap with my colorblock Zhoe legend and I love it. I think your strap is wider, though. It looks even better.


----------



## Kylacove

I was tempted by so many of the Africa colors but had to limit myself this promo. It was hard to pass on the green so I will enjoy looking at eleanor's.


----------



## christinemliu

starsong said:


> It's a laptop compartment actually, I added it and a top zip.


Oh! Brilliant! I don't think I have ever seen an MM laptop compartment, at least recently. That's a handy option.
So, I loved that mud Africa Minerva Midi and almost got one myself...but I have 2 bags already on order so I went for a mud Africa RT Penelope Midi since you can never have too many of those haha!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

I've been quiet here, trying to resist adding more MM bags but I couldn't resist this one.  Thanks to a lovely lady in the BST, I’ve been carrying this Victoria in blue iris Verona for the last 2 weeks. I missed out on blue iris and am so happy I’ve added this bag to my MM collection.  It is a perfect match to the shawl too!


----------



## starsong

orchidmyst said:


> I got my package a few days ago and am so happy with the Juliet Midi and Victoria Midi.
> The metallic leathers are really so nice and light in weight.
> 
> Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic with Juliet in Indigo Nappa in the back (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473857
> 
> Side by side comparison (bag is empty so it is slouching a bit)
> View attachment 4473858
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473859
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede
> View attachment 4473861
> 
> Victoria Midi in Royal Blue Suede next to Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic
> View attachment 4473862
> 
> Victoria Midi is taller and you can always shorten the hand straps if you prefer to hand hold your bags.
> Currently the straps of the Victoria Midi is just right for carrying over the shoulder.
> View attachment 4473863
> 
> Zhoe next to Little Athena and Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4473864
> 
> Tulipano Inner Bag in Emerald Pebbled
> (I asked Marco to give me fixed hooks (D-rings) like the Tulipano Outer Bag)
> View attachment 4473860



I missed this reveal! This is so beautiful, as many have said, midi Victoria looks perfect in suede.
The cobalt blue metallic is so saturated too. Also love the titanium midi juliet.




orchidmyst said:


> If you really like the metallic leathers but fear that it may be too bold for a bag, MM Bracelets are great!
> These bracelets wrap around your wrist with a magnetic hook that you can choose in gold or silver hardware.
> I suggest silver because the gold is bolder and warmer than the usual light gold hardware on the bags.
> The fit is customized to you so you will have to measure your wrist and perhaps your favorite bracelets.
> I suggest making these bracelets more looser than your actual wrist size as I initially did make them loose to make space for movement but if I wanted to wear 2 at the same time, I needed them looser and added 1cm to the length. Marco knew that it would take time to get the bracelet length right, so he sent these one at a time so we could get the fit right.
> 
> If there is a leather that you really liked previously but Marco did not have enough to make a bag, he may have some left to make bracelets, so ask him as I did for the diamond leathers.
> 
> MM bracelets from left to right:
> Persian Green Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf, Fuchsia Metallic Calf, Purple Metallic Calf, Dark Amber Metallic Calf, Bronze Metallic Calf, Everose Diamond, Platinum Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4473877



So lovely to look at. I don't do bracelets usually, but I wish Marco would make me Apple watch straps so I can collect all his leathers guilt free...


----------



## starsong

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4476870
> View attachment 4476870


Thanks for your mod shots and comments. They are so helpful, I have been thinking about ordering an Athena but always on the fence due to its size.


----------



## tenKrat

starsong said:


> Thanks for your mod shots and comments. They are so helpful, I have been thinking about ordering an Athena but always on the fence due to its size.


Athena is a large handbag.  I rarely wear it, and when I do, Athena feels like a briefcase to me, to be honest.  So, I was thrilled when Little Athena came out.  She's a better size for an everyday handbag, for me.  I speak only for myself.


----------



## tenKrat

In my years-long handbag journey, I discovered that I am not so willing to do large structured handbags.  However, I will do large slouchy, hobo-type handbags.  Go figure. I will even do bigger satchels that can be either structured or slightly slouchy; of course, I prefer going slighty slouchy on those.


----------



## Kylacove

Little Athena is too small for a work day bag for me. The front pocket on the regular Athena is what projects the "big" feeling because without that the dimensions are perfect for the size I wanted. The mini bags that seem to be most popular here would only work for me going out or short errands so I don't need many of those. I look forward to the Calypso and Diana as they seem like they would be useful for both. My favorite bags are those big enough to carry my workday essentials, easy in and out, yet still be small enough not to look out of place going to dinner/church.


----------



## djfmn

Here is a photo of my new Mini Zhoe with a Mia handle in platinum pompei. I love that I can carry it as a shoulder bag and a handheld. It is so much more versatile for me to have the option to carry as a shoulder bag and a handheld.


----------



## southernbelle43

Every time I see a MM bag that someone has customized to be exactly what they need, I am ever so thankful that Marco is able to continue making these bags.


----------



## Kylacove

Today's work bag. Hot pink nappa/black vacchetta Tulipano.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my new Mini Zhoe with a Mia handle in platinum pompei. I love that I can carry it as a shoulder bag and a handheld. It is so much more versatile for me to have the option to carry as a shoulder bag and a handheld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478447
> View attachment 4478448


Lovely bag! And I too go for bags that I can by hand and with a strap!! 


Kylacove said:


> Today's work bag. Hot pink nappa/black vacchetta Tulipano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478481


Amazing colors!!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Today's work bag. Hot pink nappa/black vacchetta Tulipano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478481


What a great bag such an amazing combination. I love the hot pink but then what pink bag have I ever not liked!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Little Athena is too small for a work day bag for me. The front pocket on the regular Athena is what projects the "big" feeling because without that the dimensions are perfect for the size I wanted. The mini bags that seem to be most popular here would only work for me going out or short errands so I don't need many of those. I look forward to the Calypso and Diana as they seem like they would be useful for both. My favorite bags are those big enough to carry my workday essentials, easy in and out, yet still be small enough not to look out of place going to dinner/church.


I like the Calypso, too. Look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my new Mini Zhoe with a Mia handle in platinum pompei. I love that I can carry it as a shoulder bag and a handheld. It is so much more versatile for me to have the option to carry as a shoulder bag and a handheld.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478447
> View attachment 4478448


I like this a lot. Adorable!


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Today's work bag. Hot pink nappa/black vacchetta Tulipano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4478481


Great colors


----------



## Coastal jewel

My little Athena messenger is somewhere between here and there.  I ordered it with a minerva midi strap and I think it’s in dark taupe verona.   Seeing TenKrats... can’t wait for it to arrive.  It might be my newest favorite but I shall await.

Oh and dithering aside, I actually ordered a dark red Africa penelope Messenger.   Djfmm & I can complicate the selection of a single leather color... but I am actually not going to change it.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I can't wait to see what that green actually looks like. Love all your green bags!


Once I am a little more organized after moving hell, I really need to take a group photo.


----------



## Kimbashop

Lovely Daphne in dark taupe vaccetta and pink lining arrived via BST with a fab tPFer. She has had several outings. Gorgeous color and great size for shopping and daily activities.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely Daphne in dark taupe vaccetta and pink lining arrived via BST with a fab tPFer. She has had several outings. Gorgeous color and great size for shopping and daily activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479869
> View attachment 4479870


Really elegant!


----------



## Kylacove

Was so tempted by this bag but have a taupe Venezia Daphne so passed. Very beautiful.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My last order from Marco should be arriving on Friday. 

I’m a little bummed as I changed my Calista from purple pebbled to amethyst metallic but he seems to have lost that email. I probably won’t say anything because I have my bronze Hera so I can have something for the metallic trend but not worry when metallic is ‘out’. I didn’t find out about the mistake until he had already shipped so if I don’t hate the purple I’ll just keep it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> Was so tempted by this bag but have a taupe Venezia Daphne so passed. Very beautiful.





southernbelle43 said:


> Really elegant!



Thank you! I am really struck by the depth and dimension of this color and the leather. It is a stunning neutral that will go with nearly everything I own.


----------



## Kylacove

My first bag in pebbled is my China blue Athena. I am so impressed by the silky feel and saturated color of the leather it won't be my last pebbled bag. I think you will love the purple Calista.


----------



## coach943

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely Daphne in dark taupe vaccetta and pink lining arrived via BST with a fab tPFer. She has had several outings. Gorgeous color and great size for shopping and daily activities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479869
> View attachment 4479870


I need a bag in taupe vacchetta.  That bag is gorgeous!


----------



## coach943

BittyMonkey said:


> My last order from Marco should be arriving on Friday.
> 
> I’m a little bummed as I changed my Calista from purple pebbled to amethyst metallic but he seems to have lost that email. I probably won’t say anything because I have my bronze Hera so I can have something for the metallic trend but not worry when metallic is ‘out’. I didn’t find out about the mistake until he had already shipped so if I don’t hate the purple I’ll just keep it.


The purple pebbled is one of my favorite MM pebbled leather colors. I have a Calista in pebbled leather, and I really like it. I hope you end up liking the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> I need a bag in taupe vacchetta.  That bag is gorgeous!


It's not a color you often see in bags as it is a cool-toned neutral and I think that most brown and tan bags are often warm. The undertones on the bag are pinky grey. I really love it.


----------



## anitalilac

coach943 said:


> The purple pebbled is one of my favorite MM pebbled leather colors. I have a Calista in pebbled leather, and I really like it. I hope you end up liking the bag.


I love my Pebbled Leathers! I'm planning to get another Angela Midi in Aqua Pebbled sometime in the future.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Once I am a little more organized after moving hell, I really need to take a group photo.


Oh dear, I can only imagine. Hanging in there,  e. Just breathe into your MM's for renewed energy to face one more day of craziness.


----------



## southernbelle43

Happy July 4 to everyone. It is hot and humid here in Arkansas, as usual in July. DH and I are having a quiet day (except for the fireworks, lol.). Most folks will be heading downtown to the river for the annual Pops on the River concert and huge firework display.  We won't fight the crowds to go.  Be safe everyone.


----------



## tenKrat

This Little Athena is a fun summer bag. Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> This Little Athena is a fun summer bag. Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans!
> View attachment 4481041


I wish you would stop posting this precious bag.  I am downsizing, but every time you post this, my self control slips a little more.  Shame on you.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish you would stop posting this precious bag.  I am downsizing, but every time you post this, my self control slips a little more.  Shame on you.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow that was quick! Requested UPS shipping  this time. I got an email this morning saying my package  shipped, and just got another email saying it’s cleared customs and should be delivered Monday. Yay!


----------



## Kylacove

Looking forward to your reveal.
UPS is worth the extra money as it's faster and better tracking the whole way. One of my shipments via USPS was returned to Italy for incorrect address even though Marco had shipped several times to the same address. USPS also takes much longer and your box is in limbo if workers decide not to scan for days.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I wish you would stop posting this precious bag.  I am downsizing, but every time you post this, my self control slips a little more.  Shame on you.


Sorry...not sorry!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Sorry...not sorry!


You have a mean streak!  I think you should send that bag to me to make up for being ugly. I will pay postage.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> You have a mean streak!  I think you should send that bag to me to make up for being ugly. I will pay postage.


LOL, I don’t deny it.  You cannot be too nice or meek in today’s world, especially if you’re a woman, right?  As for the bag, no deal. 

I hope you get a Little Athena Messenger someday.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> This Little Athena is a fun summer bag. Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans!
> View attachment 4481041





tenKrat said:


> This Little Athena is a fun summer bag. Happy Independence Day to my fellow Americans!
> View attachment 4481041


Happy Independence to you and all my fellow Americans. 
A pink bag I love it but as I have said before I love all pink leather bags and this one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Action shot of Calista, as we load up on library books for the summer:


----------



## HermesHope

christinemliu said:


> Action shot of Calista, as we load up on library books for the summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481514



As a retired librarian, I love to see people visiting their library. Even more, visiting their library with a Massaccesi handbag!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just sold two bags and the question popped into my mind. Am I the only one who has done a 180 in the style of bags that appeal to me? Two years ago i was all into soft, slouchy big bags, like the merinos Selene midi. Now I seem to selling those and going for the smaller structured bags, like the Little Tulipano in vacchetta and the Little Miss M in pompei???


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I just sold two bags and the question popped into my mind. Am I the only one who has done a 180 in the style of bags that appeal to me? Two years ago i was all into soft, slouchy big bags, like the merinos Selene midi. Now I seem to selling those and going for the smaller structured bags, like the Little Tulipano in vacchetta and the Little Miss M in pompei???


No you are not the only one who has changed styles. I have 6 midi Soulmates and 4 midi Selenes. I gave away and sold all but one midi Soulmate and I have 2 midi Selenes left out of the 4 I started with. I must say I still love the midi Selenes and really like the peachy pink Soulmate that I have left. Having said that I have gone to smaller structured bags - Zhoe all sizes, Mia, Little Tulipano's, Little Muse and recently the Little Diana. I do like the midi Juliet as well. I have definitely gone to smaller and more structured bags. I think when I was working full time and taking stuff to the office and customer visits I found larger bags were better. Now that I am semi retired and only work from home part time I need smaller bags and prefer them.


----------



## Kylacove

I might change styles for a while, then decide to change back when tired of the "new" style. Face if, if you are active on TPF you probably have a bit if purse ADD as well. I don't like to get rid of bags unless I'm positive they won't be worn again because they have major deal breakers. Too many times have I taken a bag out to sell and fallen in love with it again. That said, I do really need to purge some of my duplicates.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I might change styles for a while, then decide to change back when tired of the "new" style. Face if, if you are active on TPF you probably have a bit if purse ADD as well. I don't like to get rid of bags unless I'm positive they won't be worn again because they have major deal breakers. Too many times have I taken a bag out to sell and fallen in love with it again. That said, I do really need to purge some of my duplicates.


I fear I am never "positive" about any bag.  What sounds good and looks good on Monday may have lost its luster on Friday, lol


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> I just sold two bags and the question popped into my mind. Am I the only one who has done a 180 in the style of bags that appeal to me? Two years ago i was all into soft, slouchy big bags, like the merinos Selene midi. Now I seem to selling those and going for the smaller structured bags, like the Little Tulipano in vacchetta and the Little Miss M in pompei???



I’ve shifted but mainly due to logistics. I used to exclusively like medium-sized handheld structured bags. I have a two year old and need to be hands-free for toddler wrangling, so I’ve transitioned more to crossbody bags and mini backpacks for now. Still love the lady-like quality of a structured handbag though!


----------



## Kylacove

Marco makes it hard to stay content when he promotes all these beautiful leathers. I'm ordering new before I tire of the old, lol. At least with him still in business it's easier to space my beauties.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Marco makes it hard to stay content when he promotes all these beautiful leathers. I'm ordering new before I tire of the old, lol. At least with him still in business it's easier to space my beauties.


You can say that again.  I am putting money back from my sales to see what he comes up with!


----------



## BittyMonkey

My last white box (for now, I'm sure) came today! It contained a black nappa Miss M with marine lining and light gunmetal hardware, a scarlet metallic Midi Penelope, and a purple pebbled Calista with sage lining. And you all were right, I love the Calista and the leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Compared to my current bag, Miss M's straps seem really thin. Has anyone had a problem with them breaking under a heavy load?


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> My last white box (for now, I'm sure) came today! It contained a black nappa Miss M with marine lining and light gunmetal hardware, a scarlet metallic Midi Penelope, and a purple pebbled Calista with sage lining. And you all were right, I love the Calista and the leather.
> View attachment 4482035
> View attachment 4482036


Everything is so lovely and glad it all worked out with your Calista!!! I also love how pebbled wears over time, it gets soft and comfy...
I don't own a Miss M, sorry i can't help you with any advice on the straps...


----------



## coach943

BittyMonkey said:


> My last white box (for now, I'm sure) came today! It contained a black nappa Miss M with marine lining and light gunmetal hardware, a scarlet metallic Midi Penelope, and a purple pebbled Calista with sage lining. And you all were right, I love the Calista and the leather.
> View attachment 4482035
> View attachment 4482036


These are all beautiful! I love the Calista. I'm so glad you like it.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> My last white box (for now, I'm sure) came today! It contained a black nappa Miss M with marine lining and light gunmetal hardware, a scarlet metallic Midi Penelope, and a purple pebbled Calista with sage lining. And you all were right, I love the Calista and the leather.
> View attachment 4482035
> View attachment 4482036


OMG I love these bags. That purple pebbled Calista is gorgeous and the sage lining perfect. The purple leather is such a great hue to me it seems to have an unusual undertone that makes it so unusual and different. Enjoy these fabulous new bags.


----------



## BittyMonkey

If anyone's wondering how I pick the lining color, I go to Design Seeds and look at palettes.


----------



## LuvNLux

BittyMonkey, thanks for the link.  Beautiful colors.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> If anyone's wondering how I pick the lining color, I go to Design Seeds and look at palettes.


Thanks for that I wondered how you came up with sage and the purple.


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> If you really like the metallic leathers but fear that it may be too bold for a bag, MM Bracelets are great!
> These bracelets wrap around your wrist with a magnetic hook that you can choose in gold or silver hardware.
> I suggest silver because the gold is bolder and warmer than the usual light gold hardware on the bags.
> The fit is customized to you so you will have to measure your wrist and perhaps your favorite bracelets.
> I suggest making these bracelets more looser than your actual wrist size as I initially did make them loose to make space for movement but if I wanted to wear 2 at the same time, I needed them looser and added 1cm to the length. Marco knew that it would take time to get the bracelet length right, so he sent these one at a time so we could get the fit right.
> 
> If there is a leather that you really liked previously but Marco did not have enough to make a bag, he may have some left to make bracelets, so ask him as I did for the diamond leathers.
> 
> MM bracelets from left to right:
> Persian Green Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf, Fuchsia Metallic Calf, Purple Metallic Calf, Dark Amber Metallic Calf, Bronze Metallic Calf, Everose Diamond, Platinum Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4473877


I regret so much now not getting cobalt blue when I had a chance.


----------



## lenie

BittyMonkey said:


> Compared to my current bag, Miss M's straps seem really thin. Has anyone had a problem with them breaking under a heavy load?


I have 3 Miss M's and have not had any problems with the straps, even when the bag is full.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sipping some coffee with mini Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sipping some coffee with mini Zhoe.


I love this bag. Is this acid green nappa?


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I love this bag. Is this acid green nappa?


Yes, it is acid nappa. With marine blue nappa. I love that Marco was able to source this color for me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The green bag is very pretty. Why is the brand stamp so prominent?


----------



## orchidmyst

Vanilla Bean said:


> The green bag is very pretty. Why is the brand stamp so prominent?


Maybe because the leather is nappa and more smooth so the brand stamp shows more?


----------



## orchidmyst

For anyone interested in the Cobalt Blue Nabuk, Marco says he has enough for 1 bag only.
So if you are serious, contact him now!

In any case, more Nabuk colors can be requested with a minimum of 3 regular bags (not SLGs).


----------



## orchidmyst

For the Royal Blue Suede, there is only enough for just 1 regular small bag (i.e. Phobe, Flora, Penelope Midi, Penelope, Little Penelope). Please note that there is NOT enough for a leather strap add-on, as that would require a much bigger skin.
So if you really want a Royal Blue Suede SLG, contact Marco now!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Another BST find. Regular sized Selene in scarlet metallic brightening up my dreary cubicle.


----------



## orchidmyst

vink said:


> I regret so much now not getting cobalt blue when I had a chance.


I asked Marco and he said unfortunately Cobalt Blue metallic is out of stock.
So sorry for being a big tease.
Marco says he has many other metallic leather in different colors in stock and the tannery offers many seasonal colors, which change all the time, so please contact him if you are interested to check for availability and would like to "book" some color for your Autumn-Winter 2019 bag.

Marco also said that the metallic colors that he offered recently when he reopened are colors that are always available (like Light Gold, Peach, Magenta, Dark Amethyst, Scarlet Red, Wisteria, Titanium, Light Silver, Light Celeste).


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Another BST find. Regular sized Selene in scarlet metallic brightening up my dreary cubicle.


Wow is all I can say.


----------



## christinemliu

Sickgrl13 said:


> Another BST find. Regular sized Selene in scarlet metallic brightening up my dreary cubicle.


Oh! Here's a close relative, a recent also BST acquisition, Selene Midi in celeste athene! Using her makes me want another Selene Midi...but I already have 3 MM items on order haha...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4483863


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco and he said unfortunately Cobalt Blue metallic is out of stock.
> So sorry for being a big tease.
> Marco says he has many other metallic leather in different colors in stock and the tannery offers many seasonal colors, which change all the time, so please contact him if you are interested to check for availability and would like to "book" some color for your Autumn-Winter 2019 bag.
> 
> Marco also said that the metallic colors that he offered recently when he reopened are colors that are always available (like Light Gold, Peach, Magenta, Dark Amethyst, Scarlet Red, Wisteria, Titanium, Light Silver, Light Celeste).
> View attachment 4483847


That's OK. ☺️ I'm waiting for the scarlet red to arrive once I'm home. It's going to be my perfect Christmas bag.  

Your cobalt blue is seriously tempting though. ☺️


----------



## vink

All the Selene zip posted makes me wonder why I only have one "zip", but so many of the regular. But Selene series is such a pretty and practical bag. The zip is just the right amount of hardware, IMHO.


----------



## Kylacove

Vink, did you receive your midi Juliets yet? Just wondering your thoughts about them. I find them cute running errands bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here are the metallic leathers that are new and available for this season.
If you think they are too flashy for a bag, you can get a small Penelope Midi, as a makeup bag, or the Little Penelope, for coins and little things, or a bracelet. I'm definitely getting a bracelet.
I think the metallic leathers would look good on the Stella clutch too.

Emerald Green Metallic



French Rose Metallic



Eggplant Metallic, which is the same as the Purple Metallic that was available last year.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Here are the metallic leathers that are new and available for this season.
> If you think they are too flashy for a bag, you can get a small Penelope Midi, as a makeup bag, or the Little Penelope, for coins and little things, or a bracelet. I'm definitely getting a bracelet.
> I think the metallic leathers would look good on the Stella clutch too.
> 
> Emerald Green Metallic
> View attachment 4485085
> 
> 
> French Rose Metallic
> View attachment 4485086
> 
> 
> Eggplant Metallic, which is the same as the Purple Metallic that was available last year.
> View attachment 4485084


OMG I am in love with these leathers. I love love love metallics and these 3 are just stunning. I am so bag broke but I might have to cave with these leathers and order something.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Here are the metallic leathers that are new and available for this season.
> If you think they are too flashy for a bag, you can get a small Penelope Midi, as a makeup bag, or the Little Penelope, for coins and little things, or a bracelet. I'm definitely getting a bracelet.
> I think the metallic leathers would look good on the Stella clutch too.
> 
> Emerald Green Metallic
> View attachment 4485085
> 
> 
> French Rose Metallic
> View attachment 4485086
> 
> 
> Eggplant Metallic, which is the same as the Purple Metallic that was available last year.
> View attachment 4485084


Oh boy. I am so bag broke after placing yet another order with the Africas   But these metallics are to die for.....


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> OMG I am in love with these leathers. I love love love metallics and these 3 are just stunning. I am so bag broke but I might have to cave with these leathers and order something.


Just hang in there. There will always be more leathers, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Several of you have said that strangers stop you on the street and want to know about your designer bags.  No one ever does me that way.  Just now at the grocery store this lady stopped me and said, " I really like that bag. Where did you get it?"

Beaming at her, I started to tell her when she picked up my reusable grocery bag. I meekly said, "Here inside the store." Sigh
I did get some satisfaction when a lady stopped me in the aisle and wanted to know where I got my shoes. She wrote down the brand, lol.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Several of you have said that strangers stop you on the street and want to know about your designer bags.  No one ever does me that way.  Just now at the grocery store this lady stopped me and said, " I really like that bag. Where did you get it?"
> 
> Beaming at her, I started to tell her when she picked up my reusable grocery bag. I meekly said, "Here inside the store." Sigh
> I did get some satisfaction when a lady stopped me in the aisle and wanted to know where I got my shoes. She wrote down the brand, lol.


OK, that's just funny. You have to admit that.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> OK, that's just funny. You have to admit that.


Yes mam. I have always been able to laugh at myself. A gift given to me by my father.


----------



## pinkorchid20

@orchidmyst - thank you for posting the seasonal metallics. This time I am really tempted, the green and eggplant are just lovely.

Has anyone had issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits? I hesitated when Marco offered the last batch of metallics as I was unsure of whether or not a Little Athena or equally sized bags would be too loud. I am not conservative but also want my bag to complement my look, not dominate it. Hence, would appreciate some thoughts and experience on how you ladies pair your metallics? (I am not wearing smaller pouches and the like, so that would not be an option although much more low key)


----------



## pinkorchid20

I just returned from a business trip and thus was only able to photograph my 2nd batch of bags today. Again, I am very happy with what I ordered but the bag that surprised me most was the little Athena. It is adorable in this size and leather and will become a practical weekend bag for me. And yes, I realize I have an issue/addiction. Need to stop ordering burgundy/red/purple coloured bags. Oh well...

So, in no particular order, here they are. I usually choose silver hardware and some random lining, so you will probably find my choices boring in that regard. I may try something fancy next time just to be able to offer some eye candy!

ANGELICA - Crystal pink Merinos with silver hardware, dark grey lining (think some of you own this exact same bag as I recall I got inspired by someone on the thread)





DAPHNE - Light sea green Merinos with silver hardware, light fuchsia lining







SELENE ZIP MIDI - Bordeaux Vacchetta with silver hardware, black lining 




LITTLE ATHENA - Port Merinos with silver hardware, burgundy lining





Next one to receive will be my Graven Goat Angelica which I hope will arrive soon.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My latest order,  another Penelope messenger arrived! Black Verona with I think it’s a 1.2 in. wide detachable strap. I like this much better than the standard strap width. Game changer!


Penelope messenger with original strap and newest one with a wider strap


----------



## christinemliu

pinkorchid20 said:


> I just returned from a business trip and thus was only able to photograph my 2nd batch of bags today. Again, I am very happy with what I ordered but the bag that surprised me most was the little Athena. It is adorable in this size and leather and will become a practical weekend bag for me. And yes, I realize I have an issue/addiction. Need to stop ordering burgundy/red/purple coloured bags. Oh well...
> 
> So, in no particular order, here they are. I usually choose silver hardware and some random lining, so you will probably find my choices boring in that regard. I may try something fancy next time just to be able to offer some eye candy!
> 
> ANGELICA - Crystal pink Merinos with silver hardware, dark grey lining (think some of you own this exact same bag as I recall I got inspired by someone on the thread)
> 
> View attachment 4486209
> 
> 
> 
> DAPHNE - Light sea green Merinos with silver hardware, light fuchsia lining
> 
> View attachment 4486211
> 
> View attachment 4486213
> 
> 
> 
> SELENE ZIP MIDI - Bordeaux Vacchetta with silver hardware, black lining
> 
> View attachment 4486210
> 
> 
> LITTLE ATHENA - Port Merinos with silver hardware, burgundy lining
> 
> View attachment 4486212
> 
> 
> 
> Next one to receive will be my Graven Goat Angelica which I hope will arrive soon.


Wow!!!! These are all so luscious! I didn't find any of your lining choices boring, i thought they were quite varied. The little Athena is gorgeous. My fave I think is your vacchetta Selene, though I have been in a Selene mood recently. Enjoy using them all!!


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> My latest order,  another Penelope messenger arrived! Black Verona with I think it’s a 1.2 in. wide detachable strap. I like this much better than the standard strap width. Game changer!
> View attachment 4486224
> 
> Penelope messenger with original strap and newest one with a wider strap
> 
> View attachment 4486223


Oh, what eye candy all at once today! Verona is such a unique leather and I love it when we discover game changers! What color is your original Penny Messenger? She's pretty too!


----------



## LuvNLux

@pinkorchid20  What a lovely selection of bags & colors!  I especially love that little Athena.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Oh, what eye candy all at once today! Verona is such a unique leather and I love it when we discover game changers! What color is your original Penny Messenger? She's pretty too!


Thank you! That’s lead grey pebbled.


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Wow!!!! These are all so luscious! I didn't find any of your lining choices boring, i thought they were quite varied. The little Athena is gorgeous. My fave I think is your vacchetta Selene, though I have been in a Selene mood recently. Enjoy using them all!!



Marco already started making suggestions as I am usually fine with grey or silver lining but I quite enjoy the variation this time. The Selene in Vacchetta is special - such a strong but sensual leather. Have yet to take her out  



LuvNLux said:


> @pinkorchid20  What a lovely selection of bags & colors!  I especially love that little Athena.



Thank you, me too!


----------



## djfmn

Marco just posted a promo on FB and sent a newsletter out about the Luna which he indicated he just added to the website.
The Luna comes with a short strap option as well. I went between Aurora, Little Diana and Luna when I selected my Kickstarter bag. I eventually landed up with the Little Diana. Although I really was torn between Little Diana and Luna. I love the Luna option with the short strap that would be perfect. I am thinking Luna in one the new metallics. Luna is 20% off through Sunday any additional bag with the Luna order is also 20%. Yikes I might have to break down and get a Luna in the French Rose or Eggplant Laminato metallic. I have a midi Juliet in pewter laminato and I absolutely love that leather.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> @orchidmyst - thank you for posting the seasonal metallics. This time I am really tempted, the green and eggplant are just lovely.
> 
> Has anyone had issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits? I hesitated when Marco offered the last batch of metallics as I was unsure of whether or not a Little Athena or equally sized bags would be too loud. I am not conservative but also want my bag to complement my look, not dominate it. Hence, would appreciate some thoughts and experience on how you ladies pair your metallics? (I am not wearing smaller pouches and the like, so that would not be an option although much more low key)



I have not had any issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits. Depending on the color metallic you select I do not think it overwhelms the outfit. I have always been very concerned about this same issue. I have a Africa lead midi Selene and wear it all the time and find it is a very subtle metallic and changes in different light. I also have an Africa bronze midi Soulmate that I used all the time my daughter is using it at the moment and I love that color. I have a midi Juliet in pewter laminato and it is great bag also not overpowering at all. I have a Little Tulipano in platinum and pewter diamond leather which is silver and gold. I thought it might be blingy but it is not at all.. I also have a number of the pompei shimmer leathers and they have a metallic shimmer to them.  I just ordered the emerald green laminato for my Little Diana and I am probably going order a Luna in the French rose or Eggplant metallic. I personally do not find metallics too much for a simple outfit it adds to it. Having said that I used to only have a handbags in black and brown and now I like to wear simple outfits and my handbag is where I add a little bit of color and pizzazz.  But I do not like my bag to be overwhelming and detract from perhaps a beautiful but simple dress I am wearing. It needs to complement my outfit.
I have probably rambled on but hope I have been a little helpful.


----------



## orchidmyst

pinkorchid20 said:


> @orchidmyst - thank you for posting the seasonal metallics. This time I am really tempted, the green and eggplant are just lovely.
> 
> Has anyone had issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits? I hesitated when Marco offered the last batch of metallics as I was unsure of whether or not a Little Athena or equally sized bags would be too loud. I am not conservative but also want my bag to complement my look, not dominate it. Hence, would appreciate some thoughts and experience on how you ladies pair your metallics? (I am not wearing smaller pouches and the like, so that would not be an option although much more low key)


Most of my MM bags are colorful so I haven't had any problems with matching clothes, even with metallic bags. For metallic leather, I tend to pick the darker metallic colors for bigger bags and the lighter metallic colors for smaller bags. I actually like having one bold color and one neutral color for similar bag sizes so it is easier to pick a bag to go with my mood and clothes.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Devyn Danielle said:


> My latest order,  another Penelope messenger arrived! Black Verona with I think it’s a 1.2 in. wide detachable strap. I like this much better than the standard strap width. Game changer!
> View attachment 4486224
> 
> Penelope messenger with original strap and newest one with a wider strap
> 
> View attachment 4486223


If I could order more MM bags, I would always get the 1.2" strap!! Totally worth it. So comfy, even with my giant Selene. I love how it looks with your Penelope!


djfmn said:


> Marco just posted a promo on FB and sent a newsletter out about the Luna which he indicated he just added to the website.
> The Luna comes with a short strap option as well. I went between Aurora, Little Diana and Luna when I selected my Kickstarter bag. I eventually landed up with the Little Diana. Although I really was torn between Little Diana and Luna. I love the Luna option with the short strap that would be perfect. I am thinking Luna in one the new metallics. Luna is 20% off through Sunday any additional bag with the Luna order is also 20%. Yikes I might have to break down and get a Luna in the French Rose or Eggplant Laminato metallic. I have a midi Juliet in pewter laminato and I absolutely love that leather.


Ooh, the Luna will be soooo pretty in those laminatos!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I am really struck by the depth and dimension of this color and the leather. It is a stunning neutral that will go with nearly everything I own.


Looks perfect for you!  Glad she’s getting use..


----------



## Coastal jewel

DD. Perfect wider strap on Penny. Messenger.  I have one “ in production”. I think I will see about upgrading the strap. 

10 K. My “Athena Messenger” dark taupe Verona w a minerva strap ( and who knows what else I ordered with it) are almost here.  Reveals by the weekend. 

Luna.. I love Luna.  I could be a luna-tic but she looks perfect.  I cannot. 

Metallics. I’m totally conservative but actually don’t have a problem in my black and brown world with a pop of metallic.  I use my Selene midis dark blue and platinum Africa all the time.  

It’s fun to see  two of my recent BST purses re-homed.  Some of my faves I did not order!  I’m glad they have happy homes.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Will Marco move the brand imprint - say to the back of bag - and will he make it smaller?

I think a Mini Zhoe in Titanium with a shorter non-adjustable strap would be lovely. But not with a big stamp on the front. A Penelope sized stamp at the bottom of the back panel would be good.


----------



## orchidmyst

Vanilla Bean said:


> Will Marco move the brand imprint - say to the back of bag - and will he make it smaller?
> 
> I think some of the bags are find as is but not others.


I'm not sure if you can move it but you could ask Marco.
The brand imprint is different on each style. Some are on the side, like the Angelica or on the bottom. The Mia & Grande Mia doesn't even have the brand imprint. 
What do you not like about the brand imprint?
I think the brand imprint location is quite discreet and not boldly catching attention on each style unless requested. Someone had gold imprint on the brand imprint and it turned out very nice.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I think the large imprint detracts from the look of the bag. I have noticed the variations between bags and that doesn't make sense to me from a brand perspective, and it makes it harder to remember what you're going to get with each bag. As mentioned above, I'm interested in a style that unfortunately has a large imprint.

I figured I could ask Marco but thought there might be some actual experience to report here.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think the large imprint detracts from the look of the bag. I have noticed the variations between bags and that doesn't make sense to me from a brand perspective, and it makes it harder to remember what you're going to get with each bag. As mentioned above, I'm interested in a style that unfortunately has a large imprint.
> 
> I figured I could ask Marco but thought there might be some actual experience to report here.


I don't recall anyone ever having it removed, sorry! I know lots of bag-makers will remove labels for a fee, so there's definitely no harm in asking if it can be moved to the back or anything.


----------



## TotinScience

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think the large imprint detracts from the look of the bag. I have noticed the variations between bags and that doesn't make sense to me from a brand perspective, and it makes it harder to remember what you're going to get with each bag. As mentioned above, I'm interested in a style that unfortunately has a large imprint.
> 
> I figured I could ask Marco but thought there might be some actual experience to report here.


I think the biggest factors influencing how visible or not the imprint are texture and color of leather. For example, on my Pompei little Valerie the imprint is very prominent on a very smooth and bright leather. Yet, on my soulmate in ice berry Africa half the time I have no idea where the imprint is, because it is completely blended in with the texture and shine of the leather. Same with my pebbled taupe Siena - it is super subtle. I do like that on my Juliet midi is is actually on a side of a bag.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> I have not had any issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits. Depending on the color metallic you select I do not think it overwhelms the outfit. I have always been very concerned about this same issue. I have a Africa lead midi Selene and wear it all the time and find it is a very subtle metallic and changes in different light. I also have an Africa bronze midi Soulmate that I used all the time my daughter is using it at the moment and I love that color. I have a midi Juliet in pewter laminato and it is great bag also not overpowering at all. I have a Little Tulipano in platinum and pewter diamond leather which is silver and gold. I thought it might be blingy but it is not at all.. I also have a number of the pompei shimmer leathers and they have a metallic shimmer to them.  I just ordered the emerald green laminato for my Little Diana and I am probably going order a Luna in the French rose or Eggplant metallic. I personally do not find metallics too much for a simple outfit it adds to it. Having said that I used to only have a handbags in black and brown and now I like to wear simple outfits and my handbag is where I add a little bit of color and pizzazz.  But I do not like my bag to be overwhelming and detract from perhaps a beautiful but simple dress I am wearing. It needs to complement my outfit.
> I have probably rambled on but hope I have been a little helpful.





orchidmyst said:


> Most of my MM bags are colorful so I haven't had any problems with matching clothes, even with metallic bags. For metallic leather, I tend to pick the darker metallic colors for bigger bags and the lighter metallic colors for smaller bags. I actually like having one bold color and one neutral color for similar bag sizes so it is easier to pick a bag to go with my mood and clothes.





Coastal jewel said:


> Metallics. I’m totally conservative but actually don’t have a problem in my black and brown world with a pop of metallic.  I use my Selene midis dark blue and platinum Africa all the time.



Thank you all, appreciate your advice and personal experience on pairing your (colourful and) metallic bags. Very useful tips and a good point on choosing darker metallics for the larger bags, I could imagine they'd be less loud when pairing with more muted clothes. I could even envision a light metallic for lighter and airy summer outfits, but I want to use my bags all year round, so might stick to the two original options (green and eggplant). The leather quality probably also plays an important role and I haven't seen one pic of a metallic bag in this thread that I thought looked overwhelming. I am probably subconsciously influenced by pictures of cheap fake leather metallic bags in my head - I avoided metallics for a long time as I was afraid of owning a bag that looked equally low quality. Think I will give this a try and report back on what I ordered - thanks again!


----------



## starkfan

TotinScience said:


> I think the biggest factors influencing how visible or not the imprint are texture and color of leather. For example, on my Pompei little Valerie the imprint is very prominent on a very smooth and bright leather. Yet, on my soulmate in ice berry Africa half the time I have no idea where the imprint is, because it is completely blended in with the texture and shine of the leather. Same with my pebbled taupe Siena - it is super subtle. I do like that on my Juliet midi is is actually on a side of a bag.



I think TotinScience is quite right, the leather texture and colour will make a difference in how prominent the brand imprint looks. I've posted pics of my Zhoe Legend in Mahogany Vacchetta before (see link), and because the leather on my bag is quite textured as well as dark in colour, I don't find the imprint to be too prominent.

Edit: Here's another link to pics of smoother leathers (Vacchetta and Pompei) compared to a textured leather (Verona), where you can see how the colour and texture combine to make the imprint more prominent or not -- I find the imprint less noticeable even on the smoother Vacchetta because of the dark green colour, but it's definitely prominent on the bag that's both light and smooth (the light pink one).


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> I think the biggest factors influencing how visible or not the imprint are texture and color of leather. For example, on my Pompei little Valerie the imprint is very prominent on a very smooth and bright leather. Yet, on my soulmate in ice berry Africa half the time I have no idea where the imprint is, because it is completely blended in with the texture and shine of the leather. Same with my pebbled taupe Siena - it is super subtle. I do like that on my Juliet midi is is actually on a side of a bag.


Whoa, after I read this, I said to myself, I never noticed an MM imprint on the side of my Juliet Midi...so I went to check and I can't find one. So interesting. Can you send a pic of yours?

Torally my opinion as always, but compared to say Coach, Dooney, or Michael Kors; Longchamp, Massacessi, and Vince Camuto's imprints are pretty low key. Though, of course, I understand not wanting any logo too visible.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Looks perfect for you!  Glad she’s getting use..


----------



## djfmn

Vanilla Bean said:


> I think the large imprint detracts from the look of the bag. I have noticed the variations between bags and that doesn't make sense to me from a brand perspective, and it makes it harder to remember what you're going to get with each bag. As mentioned above, I'm interested in a style that unfortunately has a large imprint.
> 
> I figured I could ask Marco but thought there might be some actual experience to report here.


Send Marco an email. I have a mini Zhoe with a Mia handle in platinum pompei and looked at the imprint after your comment.
I personally do not find it is too big but if you want it smaller Marco I am sure will accommodate your request.


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> @orchidmyst
> Has anyone had issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits? I hesitated when Marco offered the last batch of metallics as I was unsure of whether or not a Little Athena or equally sized bags would be too loud. I am not conservative but also want my bag to complement my look, not dominate it. Hence, would appreciate some thoughts and experience on how you ladies pair your metallics?


My largest metallic bag is a full size Soulmate in Blue Africa, and I have no problem wearing it with neutral solids and prints. I have several other metallic bags, all in silver, shiny gold, platinum (muted gold), and titanium—-these are all smaller handbags, like Angelica Messenger, Zhoe Legend, Alexa Midi, and Stella. 

I do have a large pewter metallic laminato bag on order (the Hera).  It’s going to be fabulous to wear with black, grey, and navy.


----------



## LuvNLux

Anyone excited to see the Luna on sale?  Anyone contemplating an order?  I am mulling over color choices.


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> I am very happy with what I ordered but the bag that surprised me most was the little Athena.
> 
> LITTLE ATHENA - Port Merinos with silver hardware, burgundy lining
> View attachment 4486212


Little Athena really surprised me, too, when I first got her. It’s one of those few bags that weirdly looks so much better in real life.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> My latest order,  another Penelope messenger arrived! Black Verona with I think it’s a 1.2 in. wide detachable strap. I like this much better than the standard strap width. Game changer!
> View attachment 4486224


Very nice!  That 1.2” wide strap is the best for crossbody wear, for sure. I love it on my Mias, and I now always order that width for all my long straps.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Yikes I might have to break down and get a Luna in the French Rose or Eggplant Laminato metallic. I have a midi Juliet in pewter laminato and I absolutely love that leather.


Maybe get the Eggplant, since you have several pink bags, right?  That dark purple color is beautiful. 

I am happy to see the short 14.5” strap is now an option for the Luna.   I prefer my shoulder handbags to hang higher.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Very nice!  That 1.2” wide strap is the best for crossbody wear, for sure. I love it on my Mias, and I now always order that width for all my long straps.


Seeing it on your Mia was an A-ha moment for me! It’s perfect!


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Anyone excited to see the Luna on sale?  Anyone contemplating an order?  I am mulling over color choices.


I am!  Though I should not be thinking of an order because I already have a pending Luna order.  How can one choose from all the pretty new leathers Marco released?


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Anyone excited to see the Luna on sale?  Anyone contemplating an order?  I am mulling over color choices.


I am really excited to see Luna on sale as I could not decide between Little Diana or Luna when I picked a bag for kickstarter. Eventually I went with Little Diana but I am thrilled Luna has a promo I am thinking Luna in the French Rose with a shorter strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Seeing it on your Mia was an A-ha moment for me! It’s perfect!


High five!  Glad my photos steered you to a bag epiphany.


----------



## jbags07

pinkorchid20 said:


> @orchidmyst - thank you for posting the seasonal metallics. This time I am really tempted, the green and eggplant are just lovely.
> 
> Has anyone had issues pairing larger metallic bags with simple outfits? I hesitated when Marco offered the last batch of metallics as I was unsure of whether or not a Little Athena or equally sized bags would be too loud. I am not conservative but also want my bag to complement my look, not dominate it. Hence, would appreciate some thoughts and experience on how you ladies pair your metallics? (I am not wearing smaller pouches and the like, so that would not be an option although much more low key)



Several people have commented already regarding pairing metallics with neutral outfits...i also agree that it can be a fabulous look!  I was looking on Forzieri a few minutes ago and saw a Maison Margiela (John Galliano is the creative director at present ) metallic green bag very similar to the laminato emerald that Orchidmist just posted.....and was thinking how wonderful a Calista would look in this color! 

I will also post a pic of their Grand Slam bag that is paired with jeans and black T...its a pink metallic, and a midi Juliet would look super in either the French Rose laminato or the Wisteria metallic pebbled.....and really amazing how we can choose our leathers, colors, styles ....with customization....for much less than these ‘designer bags’, and the green one is not even leather


----------



## jbags07




----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Maybe get the Eggplant, since you have several pink bags, right?  That dark purple color is beautiful.
> 
> I am happy to see the short 14.5” strap is now an option for the Luna.   I prefer my shoulder handbags to hang higher.


The eggplant is definitely an option and you are right I have several pink bags.


----------



## Taimi

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4487008
> View attachment 4487009
> View attachment 4487010


Wow, I just love the french rose leather! I’m in trouble, I shouldn’t order anything. My midi Zip Selene in wisteria metallic is coming soon and I should also post pics of my midi Minerva in mauve aquila matte soon..


----------



## pinkorchid20

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4486993
> View attachment 4486994
> View attachment 4486995
> 
> 
> Several people have commented already regarding pairing metallics with neutral outfits...i also agree that it can be a fabulous look!  I was looking on Forzieri a few minutes ago and saw a Maison Margiela (John Galliano is the creative director at present ) metallic green bag very similar to the laminato emerald that Orchidmist just posted.....and was thinking how wonderful a Calista would look in this color!
> 
> I will also post a pic of their Grand Slam bag that is paired with jeans and black T...its a pink metallic, and a midi Juliet would look super in either the French Rose laminato or the Wisteria metallic pebbled.....and really amazing how we can choose our leathers, colors, styles ....with customization....for much less than these ‘designer bags’, and the green one is not even leather


This is brilliant! Indeed, a Calista would be absolutely fantastic - well paired with this monochromatic look and simple dress. Love this! Thank you for posting this for inspiration and orientation.


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Whoa, after I read this, I said to myself, I never noticed an MM imprint on the side of my Juliet Midi...so I went to check and I can't find one. So interesting. Can you send a pic of yours?
> 
> Torally my opinion as always, but compared to say Coach, Dooney, or Michael Kors; Longchamp, Massacessi, and Vince Camuto's imprints are pretty low key. Though, of course, I understand not wanting any logo too visible.


There you go


----------



## jbags07

Taimi said:


> Wow, I just love the french rose leather! I’m in trouble, I shouldn’t order anything. My midi Zip Selene in wisteria metallic is coming soon and I should also post pics of my midi Minerva in mauve aquila matte soon..


Me too!  We will have the same leathers but different bags lol...my wisteria will be in a midi juliet and my mauve aquila will be in a calista...looking foward to pix when u get your bags!


----------



## thedseer

I'm so excited to see Luna reveals later this year. This style has been on the top of my list since it was revealed, but I'm not ready to order yet - hopefully this fall.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> There you go


Okay, I find this hilarious...totally illustrating TotinScience's point about leather texture...I missed it the first time I examined my Juliet Midi for the imprint because of the pebbled leather!!! I do have one:


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena Messenger perfectly matches my outfit today.  @southernbelle43, LOL


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena Messenger perfectly matches my outfit today.  @southernbelle43, LOL
> View attachment 4487532



Do you keep your phone in the front pocket? I’m curious if it would cause it to bulge.


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> I'm so excited to see Luna reveals later this year. This style has been on the top of my list since it was revealed, but I'm not ready to order yet - hopefully this fall.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## orchidmyst

Angelica is a nice style for metallic leather. Remember to ask for extra backing though.
Angelica in Dark Amber Metallic


----------



## Kylacove

mleleigh said:


> Do you keep your phone in the front pocket? I’m curious if it would cause it to bulge.


I would be interested too. I added a rear slip pocket to the full sized Athena to avoid the bulge potential and planned to only put flat notebook in front pocket.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Angelica is a nice style for metallic leather. Remember to ask for extra backing though.
> Angelica in Dark Amber Metallic
> View attachment 4487737


That is a lovely unique bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

The big white box from Italy arrived.   Bag 1...
I ordered a Little Athena “Messenger” w extra Minerva Strap and changed the strap attachment to the Arianna attachment.  Dark Taupe Verona and I’m truly smitten w her.  She has dark gunmetal hardware and navy lining.  The Verona leather feels like that perfect pair shoes that you find that don’t need to be broken in.   It’s truly wonderful to be able to customize a bag and I feel like I will order this again.  The only add on I can imagine would be a rear outside pocket.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Next Zhoe Platinum and silver glitter pompei with extra short strap.  Yellow Lining and light gunmetal
She’s a stunner.  Pompeii is a firm/ stiffer material.  Excuse mod shots. So excited I’m still in my work out clothes.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Last. Little muse in sapphire blue merinos ( special leather).  Edge paint And stitching is in lighter aqua blue with marine lining; Silver hardware. She’s  cute and easy to carry


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Last. Little muse in sapphire blue merinos ( special leather).  Edge paint And stitching is in lighter aqua blue with marine lining; Silver hardware. She’s  cute and easy to carry


All of these are gorgeous, but that lighter aqua blue effect is amazing!! Wow. How creative are you!


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> All of these are gorgeous, but that lighter aqua blue effect is amazing!! Wow. How creative are you!



I cannot take credit.. it was actually an aura on Marcos Facebook page and he showed the contrast stitching.  But it does just add a little fun to the bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> The big white box from Italy arrived.   Bag 1...
> I ordered a Little Athena “Messenger” w extra Minerva Strap and changed the strap attachment to the Arianna attachment.  Dark Taupe Verona and I’m truly smitten w her.  She has dark gunmetal hardware and navy lining.  The Verona leather feels like that perfect pair shoes that you find that don’t need to be broken in.   It’s truly wonderful to be able to customize a bag and I feel like I will order this again.  The only add on I can imagine would be a rear outside pocket.


I love that. I have two Verona bags and would love to have another. You described it well.


----------



## southernbelle43

thedseer said:


> I'm so excited to see Luna reveals later this year. This style has been on the top of my list since it was revealed, but I'm not ready to order yet - hopefully this fall.


Me too.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Last. Little muse in sapphire blue merinos ( special leather).  Edge paint And stitching is in lighter aqua blue with marine lining; Silver hardware. She’s  cute and easy to carry


All 3 are beautiful   But that Little Muse...jaw dropping!


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Angelica is a nice style for metallic leather. Remember to ask for extra backing though.
> Angelica in Dark Amber Metallic
> View attachment 4487737


Wow Orchidmyst this is such a great Angelica. I love the Dark Amber metallic and it really does look like dark amber stunning!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> All of these are gorgeous, but that lighter aqua blue effect is amazing!! Wow. How creative are you!


I agree I really like the lighter aqua blue effect so pretty.


----------



## djfmn

Of course I am in the middle of deciding on a Luna with the current 20% promo so I asked Marco if the 3 laminato leather are the only laminato metallics he has. He emailed me all the laminato metallic leathers he has available. 
The only one that is not available is the cobalt blue metallic. Everything else is available. 






For my Luna I am still leaning towards the eggplant or the French pink although the dark blue metallic is also very 
pretty.


----------



## djfmn

These metallic leathers are also all available. I asked Marco to explain the difference between the laminato and these metallic leathers. 
Laminato metallic leather is more flat like a cracked nappa. 
These metallic in the picture are known as metallic leather the surce is more pebbled and its metallic effect is much more regular and uniform. 
Hope Marco's explanation helps everyone understand the difference between laminato metallic and MM regular metallic leathers.


----------



## djfmn

Of course I am now pondering my metallic leather choice for Luna not only do I have to decide laminato or regular then I have all these color choices. Hmmm eggplant or French rose in Laminato metallic or dark amethyst or wisteria in the regular MM metallic. I will think about it tonight and hopefully decide sometime tomorrow. All these choices but then I cannot go wrong with any of these leathers.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Ugh @djfmn! Why did you have to post that dark blue metallic is available?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coastal jewel said:


> Last. Little muse in sapphire blue merinos ( special leather).  Edge paint And stitching is in lighter aqua blue with marine lining; Silver hardware. She’s  cute and easy to carry


Contrast stitching!! How can something so small come out with such a big beautiful effect!!! Why did I never think of this! 

Thanks for sharing all your lovely bags


----------



## Flowergeek

Coastal jewel said:


> Last. Little muse in sapphire blue merinos ( special leather).  Edge paint And stitching is in lighter aqua blue with marine lining; Silver hardware. She’s  cute and easy to carry


Oh this is so cute! Love love!


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> The big white box from Italy arrived.   Bag 1...
> I ordered a Little Athena “Messenger” w extra Minerva Strap and changed the strap attachment to the Arianna attachment.  Dark Taupe Verona and I’m truly smitten w her.  She has dark gunmetal hardware and navy lining.  The Verona leather feels like that perfect pair shoes that you find that don’t need to be broken in.   It’s truly wonderful to be able to customize a bag and I feel like I will order this again.  The only add on I can imagine would be a rear outside pocket.


Oh wow, this messenger style Little Athena is such a beauty!!!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Ugh @djfmn! Why did you have to post that dark blue metallic is available?


@Devyn Danielle I am sorry  but it is also calling my name. I have nothing in a dark blue metallic and the more I look at that leather the more I like it.


----------



## djfmn

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Contrast stitching!! How can something so small come out with such a big beautiful effect!!! Why did I never think of this!
> 
> Thanks for sharing all your lovely bags


I love contrast stitching. When I asked  Marco for a color blocked Zhoe he suggested I do contrast stitching.
I was set on a color block having seen the unusual color block Zhoe in acid nappa etc. He told me he thought with this leather that it lends itself to contrast stitching. Of course he was right.
Here is my pink Zhoe with contrast stitching.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I cannot order a blue metallic bag.  I cannot order a blue metallic bag...  chanting.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @Devyn Danielle I am sorry  but it is also calling my name. I have nothing in a dark blue metallic and the more I look at that leather the more I like it.


Duh, stop looking, lol


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Duh, stop looking, lol


Definitely should take your advice. But metallic leathers are my weakness!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Duh, stop looking, lol


That should be on a sticky on top of this thread.


----------



## Kylacove

You all are stronger than I am. I caved weeks ago and have a celeste/dark blue metallic Calyso coming. I blame my dark metallic card holder and no will power with metallics.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Do you keep your phone in the front pocket? I’m curious if it would cause it to bulge.


Yes, I put my cell phone in the front envelope pocket of the Little Athena, which makes access convenient. My phone does not make an unseemly, conspicuous bulge at all. Keep in mind, though, I have an older, smaller iPhone SE with a slim profile case. Side note: it is inevitable that I will have to soon buy a new cell phone to replace my 4 year old one.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Angelica is a nice style for metallic leather. Remember to ask for extra backing though.
> Angelica in Dark Amber Metallic
> View attachment 4487737


Another lovely bag, @orchidmyst!  The color is uncommon. Beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> You all are stronger than I am. I caved weeks ago and have a celeste/dark blue metallic Calyso coming. I blame my dark metallic card holder and no will power with metallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4488691


I barely have willpower with metallics, too. 

I cannot wait to see your Calypso.


----------



## tenKrat

@Coastal jewel, that was a superb white box of goodies you got there.   All of your bags are fabulous.


----------



## Aminu

tenKrat said:


> Yes, I put my cell phone in the front envelope pocket of the Little Athena, which makes access convenient. My phone does not make an unseemly, conspicuous bulge at all. Keep in mind, though, I have an older, smaller iPhone SE with a slim profile case. Side note: it is inevitable that I will have to soon buy a new cell phone to replace my 4 year old one.


I also have an iPhone SE that will need replacing shortly. I love the size and shape and that it fits so easily in my smaller bags. The newer models are all so massive! What are you thinking to replace yours with??


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Aminu said:


> I also have an iPhone SE that will need replacing shortly. I love the size and shape and that it fits so easily in my smaller bags. The newer models are all so massive! What are you thinking to replace yours with??


I replaced my SE during last year’s Black Friday sales with the 6S. Love it! I’m not really into phones so I hope to keep it for many years.


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> I also have an iPhone SE that will need replacing shortly. I love the size and shape and that it fits so easily in my smaller bags. The newer models are all so massive! What are you thinking to replace yours with??


I’ve reached the age where I need reading glasses to see small print that used to be normal size print. 
So, I think I may end up getting the XR. My twelve year old has one, and I quite like the massive screen (for seeing).  It will be difficult to make it fit in my smaller bags, that’s for sure.


----------



## orchidmyst

Since there has been some interest in the dark blue metallic, I thought someone might like the blue glitter pompei as well so I took a comparison pic.
If you are worried about the metallic leathers being too flashy, glitter pompei may be an alternative (although you have to consider the leather is more rigid)

From left to right:
Everose Glitter Pompei, Platinum Glitter Pompei, Pewter Glitter Pompei, Blue Glitter Pompei, Dark Blue Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Persian Green Metallic Calf.
(These are all bracelets, apart from the Blue Glitter Pompei, which is a short handle strap)



I emailed Marco just now to ask if he still has Blue Glitter Pompei. He said he doesn't have any in stock but he will ask the tannery on Monday. He said  "I will send a confirmation Monday to those who wants to book a bag until promo is active."

Since I was asking about pompei, I asked what colors he currently has in stock.
For normal Pompei he has: Black, White, Amethyst, Terracotta, Tuscan Brown, Dark Grey, Dark Green, Orange.
For Glitter Pompei he has: Silver, Platinum, Pewter, Everose.

Swatches of the glitter pompei are here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers
Some comparison pictures for pompei:


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Since there has been some interest in the dark blue metallic, I thought someone might like the blue glitter pompei as well so I took a comparison pic.
> If you are worried about the metallic leathers being too flashy, glitter pompei may be an alternative (although you have to consider the leather is more rigid)
> 
> From left to right:
> Everose Glitter Pompei, Platinum Glitter Pompei, Pewter Glitter Pompei, Blue Glitter Pompei, Dark Blue Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Persian Green Metallic Calf.
> (These are all bracelets, apart from the Blue Glitter Pompei, which is a short handle strap)
> View attachment 4488944
> 
> 
> I emailed Marco just now to ask if he still has Blue Glitter Pompei. He said he doesn't have any in stock but he will ask the tannery on Monday. He said  "I will send a confirmation Monday to those who wants to book a bag until promo is active."
> 
> Since I was asking about pompei, I asked what colors he currently has in stock.
> For normal Pompei he has: Black, White, Amethyst, Terracotta, Tuscan Brown, Dark Grey, Dark Green, Orange.
> For Glitter Pompei he has: Silver, Platinum, Pewter, Everose.
> 
> Swatches of the glitter pompei are here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers
> Some comparison pictures for pompei:
> View attachment 4488950
> 
> View attachment 4488949


I am not interested in the metallics but I do appreciate your post!  That is so helpful to someone who wonders exactly how metallic each of these leathers are.  It was nice of you to post that.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’ve reached the age where I need reading glasses to see small print that used to be normal size print.
> So, I think I may end up getting the XR. My twelve year old has one, and I quite like the massive screen (for seeing).  It will be difficult to make it fit in my smaller bags, that’s for sure.


I had a 6s and recently got the XR.  It is slimmer than the 6s and fits in all of my bags with no problem.  It is so advanced from my 6s, I love it.  The face recognition never fails.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

orchidmyst said:


> Since there has been some interest in the dark blue metallic, I thought someone might like the blue glitter pompei as well so I took a comparison pic.
> If you are worried about the metallic leathers being too flashy, glitter pompei may be an alternative (although you have to consider the leather is more rigid)
> 
> From left to right:
> Everose Glitter Pompei, Platinum Glitter Pompei, Pewter Glitter Pompei, Blue Glitter Pompei, Dark Blue Metallic Calf, Celeste Metallic Calf, Aqua Metallic Calf, Persian Green Metallic Calf.
> (These are all bracelets, apart from the Blue Glitter Pompei, which is a short handle strap)
> View attachment 4488944
> 
> 
> I emailed Marco just now to ask if he still has Blue Glitter Pompei. He said he doesn't have any in stock but he will ask the tannery on Monday. He said  "I will send a confirmation Monday to those who wants to book a bag until promo is active."
> 
> Since I was asking about pompei, I asked what colors he currently has in stock.
> For normal Pompei he has: Black, White, Amethyst, Terracotta, Tuscan Brown, Dark Grey, Dark Green, Orange.
> For Glitter Pompei he has: Silver, Platinum, Pewter, Everose.
> 
> Swatches of the glitter pompei are here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers
> Some comparison pictures for pompei:
> View attachment 4488950
> 
> View attachment 4488949


Thank you for this! I have blue glitter pompei and was wondering how dark metallic compared.


----------



## orchidmyst

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you for this! I have blue glitter pompei and was wondering how dark metallic compared.


Same here, I actually just got the bracelet in dark blue metallic to complete my metallic bracelet collection but it looks so nice that I ordered a bag. I wasn't going to order because I have a small clutch in dark blue metallic already (not from MM).  I keep thinking that the dark blue metallic will look nice against a black coat for winter.


----------



## starsong

Another bag from my previous order which I love. Taupe washed lamb with fuchsia stitching and fuchsia lining.
Love the size of the zhoe legend. I added top handle and aura lock


----------



## orchidmyst

starsong said:


> Another bag from my previous order which I love. Taupe washed lamb with fuchsia stitching and fuchsia lining.
> Love the size of the zhoe legend. I added top handle and aura lock


Thank you for posting the pictures.
The taupe washed lamb is so nice.
I am so amazed with the upgrades on the Zhoe Legend and how the bag turned out.
If you didn't tell me it was the Zhoe Legend, I wouldn't even know.


----------



## msd_bags

starsong said:


> Another bag from my previous order which I love. Taupe washed lamb with fuchsia stitching and fuchsia lining.
> Love the size of the zhoe legend. I added top handle and aura lock


Beautiful!! I love your customization!! If my memory serves me right, during the early days of the Aura, I (or maybe some other ladies did?) asked Marco if we can put the Aura closure on the Zhoe Legend. He said no!  But that was then.


----------



## jaspearl

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful!! I love your customization!! If my memory serves me right, during the early days of the Aura, I (or maybe some other ladies did?) asked Marco if we can put the Aura closure on the Zhoe Legend. He said no!  But that was then.



I am curious, why did you prefer the Aura closure?


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I am curious, why did you prefer the Aura closure?


I already had 1 Zhoe Legend then, so I was thinking of adding another with a little twist. But that did not happen.


----------



## starsong

I wanted to have extra hardware on the front, and also I think it's more secure as there are no zips. 

I like top handle bags much more than flaps (easier to grab and go)


----------



## djfmn

I just saw on MM facebook the *LAST 12 HOURS OF THE LUNA PROMO ALL BAGS ARE 20% OFF *


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I had a 6s and recently got the XR.  It is slimmer than the 6s and fits in all of my bags with no problem.  It is so advanced from my 6s, I love it.  The face recognition never fails.


I did the exact same upgrade. I love my phone.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I just saw on MM facebook the *LAST 12 HOURS OF THE LUNA PROMO ALL BAGS ARE 20% OFF *



Until Sun. July 14th it will be possible to obtain a special 20% off on any Luna (or any order that contains at least 1 Luna) using coupon code: LUNA20

OK now, I am confused.  (Nothing new for me)  Doesn't that mean you are required to purchase  Luna first, then if you add other styles in the same order, 20% applies to the entire order?


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Until Sun. July 14th it will be possible to obtain a special 20% off on any Luna (or any order that contains at least 1 Luna) using coupon code: LUNA20
> 
> OK now, I am confused.  (Nothing new for me)  Doesn't that mean you are required to purchase  Luna first, then if you add other styles in the same order, 20% applies to the entire order?


No I Just spoke to Marco he told me the last 12 hours any bag is 20% and it does not have to include a Luna. Just to use the same promo on the website.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> No I Just spoke to Marco he told me the last 12 hours any bag is 20% and it does not have to include a Luna. Just to use the same promo on the website.



Really?  That is good news!  There are some styles I want to order, I just wasn't so sure about the Luna.  Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Really?  That is good news!  There are some styles I want to order, I just wasn't so sure about the Luna.  Thanks!


No problem. I was also wondering if Luna was exactly what I wanted with the change in the promo I might switch to Aurora!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> No problem. I was also wondering if Luna was exactly what I wanted with the change in the promo I might switch to Aurora!!!



Thanks, I would have missed this 12 hour promo without your post!  I got my order in, how about you?


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks, I would have missed this 12 hour promo without your post!  I got my order in, how about you?


I got mine in I am going with an Aurora. I told Marco I haven't decided on the leather choice. He said I could choose the leather later thank goodness.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I got mine in I am going with an Aurora. I told Marco I haven't decided on the leather choice. He said I could choose the leather later thank goodness.



He is so accommodating. My eyes are crossed from choosing leather styles/colors all afternoon!  I went with a Penney Messenger, a Flora in one of the new Africas, ands Penelope in a Nubuk which is a new leather for me.


----------



## anitalilac

starsong said:


> Another bag from my previous order which I love. Taupe washed lamb with fuchsia stitching and fuchsia lining.
> Love the size of the zhoe legend. I added top handle and aura lock


OOOH Gorgeous! ! I'm so getting this exact Zhoe Legend bag addition  sometime in the near future. How much is the addition of the Aura lock? if I can get it is my favorite pink ( Hermes Rose Sakura ) , Napa or Pompeii leather, I'll be good for a while.


----------



## Taimi

I placed my order too, a Zhoe in french rose metallic laminato with light gunmetal hardware and sage green lining. I also ordered two tassels, one in the same colour as the bag and the other in emerald metallic laminato leather. Can’t wait them
to arrive!  

Marco’s leather offerings are just phenomenal. I wouldn’t order as much if the leather colours wouldn’t be as gorgeous as I have enough neutral bags in my collection.


----------



## dignatius

Very pleased with my latest order.  Penelope Messenger in Silver Metallic with Titanium Metallic tassel and Dark Amethyst Metallic Flora.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I decided I am going to use my crimson Penny for holding my best lipsticks. For some reason, my Tom Ford lipsticks' cases peel if I leave them in the bathroom. So sad because the packaging is so pretty.


----------



## starsong

anitalilac said:


> OOOH Gorgeous! ! I'm so getting this exact Zhoe Legend bag addition  sometime in the near future. How much is the addition of the Aura lock? if I can get it is my favorite pink ( Hermes Rose Sakura ) , Napa or Pompeii leather, I'll be good for a while.


He quoted me 50 euros as he said he had to rework the design.
if you do get the rose sakura hermes leather, could you let me know as I love that color as well! so i can get another order in that leather


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> He quoted me 50 euros as he said he had to rework the design.
> if you do get the rose sakura hermes leather, could you let me know as I love that color as well! so i can get another order in that leather


I am curious to know what MM leather is similar to the rose Sakura Hermes leather.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I am curious to know what MM leather is similar to the rose Sakura Hermes leather.


All the H rose sakura that I have seen has been in Swift leather and I own several H bracelets and SLGs in Swift.   I'd say the closest MM leather is nappa.  MM's nappa however is a little "plastickier" than H Swift.  Swift has no treatment and is silky smooth and buttery to the touch.


----------



## LuvNLux

Marco is having a pop up sale on his shop site!  All three sizes of his Muse are on sale!  Looks like Pompei leathers only.


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Marco is having a pop up sale on his shop site!  All three sizes of his Muse are on sale!  Looks like Pompei leathers only.


I checked it is on all the leathers. If you look at the regular size Muse it has the sale price for Pompei, pebbled and nappa.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I checked it is on all the leathers. If you look at the regular size Muse it has the sale price for Pompei, pebbled and nappa.



I do see the other leathers on the regular size Muse!  That's good news for those who want a Muse.  I have been considering the Muse Midi for awhile now.  I am wondering if anyone who has purchased one in the past can tell me about any modifications you would recommend that were made?  I am wondering if a second interior zip pocket would be a good idea since this is basically an open tote?  Or do you prefer the 2 interior slip pockets?  Has anyone put an exterior slip pocket on the back?  Do you ever unsnap the sides to use it that way?  Do you recommend one leather over another for this style?  I have my eye on the Bluette Pompei, because I love that color bag on Marco’s eShop.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> I do see the other leathers on the regular size Muse!  That's good news for those who want a Muse.  I have been considering the Muse Midi for awhile now.  I am wondering if anyone who has purchased one in the past can tell me about any modifications you would recommend that were made?  I am wondering if a second interior zip pocket would be a good idea since this is basically an open tote?  Or do you prefer the 2 interior slip pockets?  Has anyone put an exterior slip pocket on the back?  Do you ever unsnap the sides to use it that way?  Do you recommend one leather over another for this style?  I have my eye on the Bluette Pompei, because I love that color bag on Marco’s eShop.


I customized my Muse Midi with a center zip compartment. I like it, but I don’t think I’d choose a center zip compartment again just because I carry a smaller wallet now, and it fits easily in the interior zip pockets of my  MM bags. I’d also go with a Pompei leather instead of the Verona I have.


----------



## LuvNLux

Devyn Danielle said:


> I customized my Muse Midi with a center zip compartment. I like it, but I don’t think I’d choose a center zip compartment again just because I carry a smaller wallet now, and it fits easily in the interior zip pockets of my  MM bags. I’d also go with a Pompei leather instead of the Verona I have.



Thanks for your comments on the Muse Midi.  I did consider a center zip but felt it would change how the bag was meant to look.  Does that make sense?  Your opinion on the zip confirms my decision.  I agree, Pompei does seem like a good leather for this structured bag.  It really helps to have the opinion of someone who owns this bag.  Sometimes I feel like I'm flying blind in making decisions on Marco's bags, but I love them so much, it's worth it!  Any other Muse Midi owners out there with advise on which moderations to get?


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for your comments on the Muse Midi.  I did consider a center zip but felt it would change how the bag was meant to look.  Does that make sense?  Your opinion on the zip confirms my decision.  I agree, Pompei does seem like a good leather for this structured bag.  It really helps to have the opinion of someone who owns this bag.  Sometimes I feel like I'm flying blind in making decisions on Marco's bags, but I love them so much, it's worth it!  Any other Muse Midi owners out there with advise on which moderations to get?


I have the Muse in all sizes and the magnetic flap is better than a top zip. 
I have never ordered with the center divider but it really does change the look of the bag.
(You can search for past posts for pictures to see)
This style works on all leathers but vacchetta I think. 
Pompei is very light and keeps its shape very well. 
I love the Bluette too.


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> I have the Muse in all sizes and the magnetic flap is better than a top zip.
> I have never ordered with the center divider but it really does change the look of the bag.
> (You can search for past posts for pictures to see)
> This style works on all leathers but vacchetta I think.
> Pompei is very light and keeps its shape very well.
> I love the Bluette too.



Thanks so much for your insights on this bag.  Every opinion from an actual Muse owner helps a lot.   So you have this in all sizes! You must really be impressed with the style.  I hope I am too!  Do you think a second interior zipper pocket would be a good idea?  What about an added exterior back slip pocket?


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks so much for your insights on this bag.  Every opinion from an actual Muse owner helps a lot.   So you have this in all sizes! You must really be impressed with the style.  I hope I am too!  Do you think a second interior zipper pocket would be a good idea?  What about an added exterior back slip pocket?


It is more personal preference to have a second interior zipper pocket or not. 
As for an exterior back slip pocket, it would change the shape of the bag and make it more rigid. Personally, I don’t think the bag will look nice. The smooth surface and the wings are the style’s main point, so it would look very different. 

The Little Muse is very roomy and a nice alternative to the camera bags you see everywhere. I posted some comparisons to similar size MM bags. You can find in this thread or the reference pic thread.


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> It is more personal preference to have a second interior zipper pocket or not.
> As for an exterior back slip pocket, it would change the shape of the bag and make it more rigid. Personally, I don’t think the bag will look nice. The smooth surface and the wings are the style’s main point, so it would look very different.
> 
> The Little Muse is very roomy and a nice alternative to the camera bags you see everywhere. I posted some comparisons to similar size MM bags. You can find in this thread or the reference pic thread.


----------



## LuvNLux

Opps! I meant to comment:   orchidmyst, I am going to check out your post right now!


----------



## christinemliu

Shoutout to Flora in cognac merinos...I am using her as my wallet currently and I love how she matches my Rough & Tumble bag! Flora holds a ton and it's so convenient how she is a clutch and can be a crossbody if needed...


----------



## orchidmyst

Theia in Dark Taupe Verona


----------



## TotinScience

As many ladies here, I’ve come to realize that Penelope with a crossbody strap is one of my most frequently used baggies! Mahogany Vacchetta beauty I got from a lovely lady on BST!


----------



## Kylacove

I don't know if I can downsize enough to use a Penelope crossbody. Love how they look, but Zhoe Legend with back pocket is at my small end. There are so many cute cross bodies out right now but am afraid of making another mistake and needing to rehome. Just received 2 regular Penelopes and they are too big for pouches inside a purse but too small for me to use as a purse.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Shoutout to Flora in cognac merinos...I am using her as my wallet currently and I love how she matches my Rough & Tumble bag! Flora holds a ton and it's so convenient how she is a clutch and can be a crossbody if needed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4492729


Love that color!!


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> I don't know if I can downsize enough to use a Penelope crossbody. Love how they look, but Zhoe Legend with back pocket is at my small end. There are so many cute cross bodies out right now but am afraid of making another mistake and needing to rehome. Just received 2 regular Penelopes and they are too big for pouches inside a purse but too small for me to use as a purse.


I find it interesting how people use different bags. For me, Penelope is the perfect size to use as a pouch inside a purse.  When I got it, I was like "Finally. I have found the perfect pouch!"  

I carry a Penelope, my wallet, and my phone in all my bags, and often a bottle of water. I have chronic migraines and have to carry around my medicine and water in case I need it, so using a Penelope to hold my medicine and a few other things is perfect.

I have some smaller bags that I occasionally carry, but I hate having to downsize to a bag that doesn't fit a Penelope.


----------



## Kylacove

If I downsized my wallet and makeup pouch smaller bags work better. But then I find out I forgot something in my other wallet/purse. The bags that caused my previous angst.
Wisteria/purple pebbled Zhoe Legend and wisteria and magenta Penelopes.


----------



## msd_bags

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4493091
> View attachment 4493096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I downsized my wallet and makeup pouch smaller bags work better. But then I find out I forgot something in my other wallet/purse. The bags that caused my previous angst.
> Wisteria/purple pebbled Zhoe Legend and wisteria and magenta Penelopes.


Beautiful bag and pouches!!


----------



## Kylacove

coach943 said:


> I find it interesting how people use different bags. For me, Penelope is the perfect size to use as a pouch inside a purse.  When I got it, I was like "Finally. I have found the perfect pouch!"
> 
> I carry a Penelope, my wallet, and my phone in all my bags, and often a bottle of water. I have chronic migraines and have to carry around my medicine and water in case I need it, so using a Penelope to hold my medicine and a few other things is perfect.
> 
> I have some smaller bags that I occasionally carry, but I hate having to downsize to a bag that doesn't fit a Penelope.



I have a Flora coming and hope it will be my perfect pouch.


----------



## starkfan

Kylacove said:


> I don't know if I can downsize enough to use a Penelope crossbody. Love how they look, but Zhoe Legend with back pocket is at my small end. There are so many cute cross bodies out right now but am afraid of making another mistake and needing to rehome. Just received 2 regular Penelopes and they are too big for pouches inside a purse but too small for me to use as a purse.


I can empathise, I still use a long wallet that sometimes also gets overstuffed with coins etc... But Penelope is also too big to use as a pouch in my everyday bags (Bal City sized and similar). Penelope does make a good grab-and-go clutch, though, especially with the wristlet strap, so I regularly use mine as a lunchtime clutch at the office when I just need my wallet, phone, office access card, and just a few other small items. It also works for running quick errands too.

Perhaps you can find a similar use for your Penelopes too? The colours you have are lovely!


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> I don't know if I can downsize enough to use a Penelope crossbody. Love how they look, but Zhoe Legend with back pocket is at my small end. There are so many cute cross bodies out right now but am afraid of making another mistake and needing to rehome. Just received 2 regular Penelopes and they are too big for pouches inside a purse but too small for me to use as a purse.


I agree , I have 2 and both sits in my closet. I only  use it when I travel with airplanes, where I put my phone and passport and wear it crossbody . As I enter the aircraft, I put it in my personal carry on so that I meet the 2 bags requirements. The medium and mini Penelope is awesome though. Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

orchidmyst said:


> Theia in Dark Taupe Verona
> View attachment 4492748


Lovely! I think Theia is going to be my next MM bag.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I have a Flora coming and hope it will be my perfect pouch.


Flora is my perfect size! So is Phoebe. Flora's advantage is the zipper, so it's easier to fill it up more. I looove Penelope but she's a bit big for me
 She's great for travel, though.  Sometimes I use Penelope midis in my everyday purse. For some reason I tend to forget her.


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope Midis work wonderfully in my small to medium handbags.  

Penelopes are great in my travel totes and as clutches.


----------



## carterazo

starkfan said:


> I can empathise, I still use a long wallet that sometimes also gets overstuffed with coins etc... But Penelope is also too big to use as a pouch in my everyday bags (Bal City sized and similar). Penelope does make a good grab-and-go clutch, though, especially with the wristlet strap, so I regularly use mine as a lunchtime clutch at the office when I just need my wallet, phone, office access card, and just a few other small items. It also works for running quick errands too.
> 
> Perhaps you can find a similar use for your Penelopes too? The colours you have are lovely!


I use my Penelopes the same way on weekends. So practical.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you for the suggestions. I can see that Penelope will be useful for travel to put in a larger bag. They are pretty and well made.


----------



## tenKrat

I originally ordered a Penelope in orange Africa during the Africa leather promo. I recently upgraded it to a Zhoe with a Mia handle and extra backing. I decided to embrace the color more fully in a handbag instead of in a SLG.


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4493091
> View attachment 4493096
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I downsized my wallet and makeup pouch smaller bags work better. But then I find out I forgot something in my other wallet/purse. The bags that caused my previous angst.
> Wisteria/purple pebbled Zhoe Legend and wisteria and magenta Penelopes.


I love all of these, especially the magenta Penelope. That leather looks great in a bag that size.


----------



## VanBod1525

LuvNLux said:


> I do see the other leathers on the regular size Muse!  That's good news for those who want a Muse.  I have been considering the Muse Midi for awhile now.  I am wondering if anyone who has purchased one in the past can tell me about any modifications you would recommend that were made?  I am wondering if a second interior zip pocket would be a good idea since this is basically an open tote?  Or do you prefer the 2 interior slip pockets?  Has anyone put an exterior slip pocket on the back?  Do you ever unsnap the sides to use it that way?  Do you recommend one leather over another for this style?  I have my eye on the Bluette Pompei, because I love that color bag on Marco’s eShop.



I have 3 full size Muse bags. Black Nappa, Black Cherry Nappa and aubergine Pompeii. Personally I like the snap closure rather than a zipper. I extended the handles on my bags by 2 inches so that I could shoulder carry but I also love carrying these in the crook of my arm or hand. Nappa and Pompeii both work beautiully for this style and I find them light. I do unsnap the sides sometimes if I am carrying my laptop. I'm not usually a structure bag fan, but this style I love and use for client meetings a lot.


----------



## vink

orchidmyst said:


> Theia in Dark Taupe Verona
> View attachment 4492748


Oh.. So pretty! 



tenKrat said:


> Penelope Midis work wonderfully in my small to medium handbags.
> 
> Penelopes are great in my travel totes and as clutches.


Penelope midi is my perfect size. One for makeup and another for stationery. I still need pencil case.


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> Oh.. So pretty!
> 
> 
> Penelope midi is my perfect size. One for makeup and another for stationery. I still need pencil case.


I love Penelope Midis too! I ordered another one in Africa. Do you mean you still need a pencil case? If you want a small compact one, I first saw someone owned one on tPF and then i got one myself, from Leatherology. I have the one on the upper left, but they have a variety of choices now:


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove.. you know if you don’t like them ,..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

carterazo said:


> Flora is my perfect size! So is Phoebe. Flora's advantage is the zipper, so it's easier to fill it up more. I looove Penelope but she's a bit big for me
> She's great for travel, though.  Sometimes I use Penelope midis in my everyday purse. For some reason I tend to forget her.


That was my struggle with Phoebe! I'd love a flap like on the Phoebe, but the smaller size of Flora is just perfect for me.


----------



## LuvNLux

VanBod1525 said:


> I have 3 full size Muse bags. Black Nappa, Black Cherry Nappa and aubergine Pompeii. Personally I like the snap closure rather than a zipper. I extended the handles on my bags by 2 inches so that I could shoulder carry but I also love carrying these in the crook of my arm or hand. Nappa and Pompeii both work beautiully for this style and I find them light. I do unsnap the sides sometimes if I am carrying my laptop. I'm not usually a structure bag fan, but this style I love and use for client meetings a lot.



VanBod1525, thanks for your opinion on the Muse style and your strap modification and leather types.  I like hearing how everyone has loved this style.  Muse Midi in Bluette Pompeii with the snap closure will be my choice based on the helpful advise of those TPF ladies who own her.  The Nappa would be a good choice too for my second Muse someday, maybe more worry free?  Hope the Pompei holds up over time.


----------



## jbags07

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That was my struggle with Phoebe! I'd love a flap like on the Phoebe, but the smaller size of Flora is just perfect for me.


I agree, Floras are wonderful, i have a bunch of different colors now and they are my go to everyday bag ....and when i need a larger bag, so essy to toss Flora into a tote etc.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> I love Penelope Midis too! I ordered another one in Africa. Do you mean you still need a pencil case? If you want a small compact one, I first saw someone owned one on tPF and then i got one myself, from Leatherology. I have the one on the upper left, but they have a variety of choices now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493920


Oooh, I love pencil cases! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## HermesHope

LuvNLux said:


> VanBod1525, thanks for your opinion on the Muse style and your strap modification and leather types.  I like hearing how everyone has loved this style.  Muse Midi in Bluette Pompeii with the snap closure will be my choice based on the helpful advise of those TPF ladies who own her.  The Nappa would be a good choice too for my second Muse someday, maybe more worry free?  Hope the Pompei holds up over time.



I have the midi Muse in bluette pompei. It is totally different to any of my other bags - I usually go for fairly unstructured shoulder bags. But I really love this bag and use it often. The size is great for me as I have to carry quite a lot, due to my chronic illness: water bottle, meds etc. The colour is lovely too.




Edited to add: you can see it in my avatar too!


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I have the midi Muse in bluette pompei. It is totally different to any of my other bags - I usually go for fairly unstructured shoulder bags. But I really love this bag and use it often. The size is great for me as I have to carry quite a lot, due to my chronic illness: water bottle, meds etc. The colour is lovely too.
> 
> View attachment 4494848
> 
> 
> Edited to add: you can see it in my avatar too!


This is such a beautiful color. I love this blue and your scarf is perfect. Muse is a really fun bag.


----------



## djfmn

Marco is adding styles to the website. In this past week I see that midi Angel and midi Victoria has been added to the website. Of course I immediately asked where midi Juliet is. He told me he is working on adding that style. His words "my dear Diane this all takes time" he is busy working on this at night is what he told me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Today I have my lovely dark green vacchetta Little Tulipano.  Such a fun bag.


----------



## LuvNLux

HermesHope said:


> I have the midi Muse in bluette pompei. It is totally different to any of my other bags - I usually go for fairly unstructured shoulder bags. But I really love this bag and use it often. The size is great for me as I have to carry quite a lot, due to my chronic illness: water bottle, meds etc. The colour is lovely too.
> 
> View attachment 4494848
> 
> 
> Edited to add: you can see it in my avatar too!



Thank you so much for your beautiful photo and comments about the Muse Midi!  What a stunning photo!  Love that scarf too!  Now I know that my decision to order the bag in this style & color is the right one!  Please know that I really appreciate your message.  It it so helpful to hear from everyone who actually owns this bag & uses it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Iride is on sale for 199€. The dimensions are now bigger. During the kickstarter it was listed as smaller than the Phoebe at 8.6 w and 5.2 high, now it’s listed as 9.5w and 6 h. For reference the Phoebe is 8.7w and 5.7h This was my favorite of the Kickstarter styles. I’ve been wanting a slightly larger Phoebe-like style for a while now!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little Athena “ messenger” ready to roll. First time out,  I think I’m in love.  I especially like the Minerva strap.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Athena “ messenger” ready to roll. First time out,  I think I’m in love.  I especially like the Minerva strap.


Oh, I want one! Meant to ask what leather and color it was, but solved my own question...argh, now I want something in dark taupe verona!!! Such a classy, functional style in a beautiful leather!


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Oh, I want one! Meant to ask what leather and color it was, but solved my own question...argh, now I want something in dark taupe verona!!! Such a classy, functional style in a beautiful leather!


Dark taupe Verona,  it’s my first Verona and I love it...  I describe the leather as that perfect shoe that fits in the store,  it’s just yummie. navy lining, dark gunmetal.  I have the traditional messenger strap too, and changed the strap hardware to Arianna.  It is my new favorite.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Iride is on sale for 199€. The dimensions are now bigger. During the kickstarter it was listed as smaller than the Phoebe at 8.6 w and 5.2 high, now it’s listed as 9.5w and 6 h. For reference the Phoebe is 8.7w and 5.7h This was my favorite of the Kickstarter styles. I’ve been wanting a slightly larger Phoebe-like style for a while now!
> 
> View attachment 4495215


I loved it in the kickstarter but wanted bigger than Phoebe too. This is now on my list!


----------



## Flowergeek

Devyn Danielle said:


> Iride is on sale for 199€. The dimensions are now bigger. During the kickstarter it was listed as smaller than the Phoebe at 8.6 w and 5.2 high, now it’s listed as 9.5w and 6 h. For reference the Phoebe is 8.7w and 5.7h This was my favorite of the Kickstarter styles. I’ve been wanting a slightly larger Phoebe-like style for a while now!
> 
> View attachment 4495215


Yes, the small size was a issue for me too. But this looks like a great size. Loving the pink!


----------



## soramillay

My Juliet Midi in metallic red pebbled arrived today and I’m here to drop off some pictures because she is so pretty. Burgundy lining with light gunmetal hardware. Love everything about it.


----------



## southernbelle43

soramillay said:


> My Juliet Midi in metallic red pebbled arrived today and I’m here to drop off some pictures because she is so pretty. Burgundy lining with light gunmetal hardware. Love everything about it.
> View attachment 4496918
> 
> View attachment 4496917
> 
> View attachment 4496916


Stellar bag. The color is really unusual in the metallic.  And you won't see anyone else with a bag even similar which makes it more fun!!!  I love mine and use it all the time!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

soramillay said:


> My Juliet Midi in metallic red pebbled arrived today and I’m here to drop off some pictures because she is so pretty. Burgundy lining with light gunmetal hardware. Love everything about it.
> View attachment 4496918
> 
> View attachment 4496917
> 
> View attachment 4496916


This is absolutely beautiful. Think I finally need to add a Midi Juliet to my list. You made a wonderful choice!


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Think I finally need to add a Midi Juliet to my list. You made a wonderful choice!


She really did. I was not interested in those metallics because I could not picture what they would look like. But that is really stunning.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> She really did. I was not interested in those metallics because I could not picture what they would look like. But that is really stunning.


Absolutely agree. I obviously already bothered everyone here with my questions on how to pair metallics, but I think I know now which exact bag to get.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

The Massaccesi Brand looks top notch!!! Gorgeoua quality it seems. Do you all email over your orders to their company email? Just curious for future shopping/Christmas etc.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yes to orders@marcomassaccesi.it.  Marco will answer you personally. He is the sweetest person ever.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes to orders@marcomassaccesi.it.  Marco will answer you personally. He is the sweetest person ever.



Awesome! I've heard such wonderful things about Marco!!
Thank you SouthernBelle!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> Awesome! I've heard such wonderful things about Marco!!
> Thank you SouthernBelle!!!


He is our hidden secret, although he needs to get some more press so he can stay in business.  HIs bags are awesome


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> He is our hidden secret, although he needs to get some more press so he can stay in business.  HIs bags are awesome



I'm browsing his site, love the style of his products and the options he offers!!! Someone with such talent, he should (hopefully) stay in business.


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> I'm browsing his site, love the style of his products and the options he offers!!! Someone with such talent, he should (hopefully) stay in business.


Well he is working himself to death.  I have dabbled in the Premier Designers lately, but I come back to MM because I can choose how I  want the bag to look. And he is most patient when we decide to change leathers, etc., although I try not to do that because he does his own emailing in addition to hands on bag creating.  I could write for days on MM’s good qualities and his bags.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> Well he is working himself to death.  I have dabbled in the Premier Designers lately, but I come back to MM because I can choose how I  want the bag to look. And he is most patient when we decide to change leathers, etc., although I try not to do that because he does his own emailing in addition to hands on bag creating.  I could write for days on MM’s good qualities and his bags.



The poor guy, I really hope it works out for him. I am so eyeing a product right now - just have to make up my mind on leather and color


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> The poor guy, I really hope it works out for him. I am so eyeing a product right now - just have to make up my mind on leather and color


There is a wealth of info in this thread describing the attributes of the various leathers, the actual colors which cannot be judged by photos, weights  of the bags, etc.  The reviews by loyal MM buyers has saved me from some major mistakes.  When you decide on a style or a leather you can search for these on this thread and hopefully get  info that will help. Also please ask us questions.  We love to show off our MM expertise.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> There is a wealth of info in this thread describing the attributes of the various leathers, the actual colors which cannot be judged by photos, weights  of the bags, etc.  The reviews by loyal MM buyers has saved me from some major mistakes.  When you decide on a style or a leather you can search for these on this thread and hopefully get  info that will help. Also please ask us questions.  We love to show off our MM expertise.



Thank you!! I absolutely will! I'm vying for the Nappa Leather, do you own anything in Nappa? How do you like it?


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you!! I absolutely will! I'm vying for the Nappa Leather, do you own anything in Nappa? How do you like it?


Nappa is gorgeous, smooth and silky to the touch. Some of the colors are out of this world. It is a big favorite on here.  If you don’t see the color you want, ask Marco to find it for you. It will cost a little more though if he has to source a hide just for you.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

southernbelle43 said:


> Nappa is gorgeous, smooth and silky to the touch. Some of the colors are out of this world. It is a big favorite on here.  If you don’t see the color you want, ask Marco to find it for you. It will cost a little more though if he has to source a hide just for you.



Thank you so much for all of the information!!


----------



## mleleigh

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you so much for all of the information!!



Just wanted to make sure that you knew that the "Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread" existed in case you hadn't seen it yet. Here's the link:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

Lots of useful info there!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

mleleigh said:


> Just wanted to make sure that you knew that the "Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread" existed in case you hadn't seen it yet. Here's the link:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/
> 
> Lots of useful info there!



Thank you very much!! Will check it out.
The Massaccesi Thread is full of helpful and kind people!


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you very much!! Will check it out.
> The Massaccesi Thread is full of helpful and kind people!


Just like MM’s bags....we are quality people!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Just like MM’s bags....we are quality people!


Yes! It's a reflection of the brand we love and we totally welcome others who may become fans too. In fact, the enthusiasm and help on this forum encouraged me a lot to try MM in the first place and then you discover why the excitement. Don't hesitate to ask away!!
And love the recent Juliet Midi reveal! My special deerskin one is on her way to me...‍♀️


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Yes! It's a reflection of the brand we love and we totally welcome others who may become fans too. In fact, the enthusiasm and help on this forum encouraged me a lot to try MM in the first place and then you discover why the excitement. Don't hesitate to ask away!!
> And love the recent Juliet Midi reveal! My special deerskin one is on her way to me...‍♀️


Eager to see it!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Yes! It's a reflection of the brand we love and we totally welcome others who may become fans too. In fact, the enthusiasm and help on this forum encouraged me a lot to try MM in the first place and then you discover why the excitement. Don't hesitate to ask away!!
> And love the recent Juliet Midi reveal! My special deerskin one is on her way to me...‍♀️


What color did you get, black or brown?


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> What color did you get, black or brown?


Brown!! I have been on a real brown leather kick haha.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Nappa is gorgeous, smooth and silky to the touch. Some of the colors are out of this world. It is a big favorite on here.  If you don’t see the color you want, ask Marco to find it for you. It will cost a little more though if he has to source a hide just for you.


Here's my chocolate nappa Penelope Messenger (I detached the straps for storage) with a close up of the nappa, maybe this helps: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Haha, yes, I own and am expecting lots of brown shades of leather!


----------



## scrpo83

My order from end of May is en route..Excited!!


----------



## southernbelle43

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you so much for all of the information!!


I forgot to tell you that! Marco will send you a swatch of leather if you ask him.


----------



## djfmn

soramillay said:


> My Juliet Midi in metallic red pebbled arrived today and I’m here to drop off some pictures because she is so pretty. Burgundy lining with light gunmetal hardware. Love everything about it.
> View attachment 4496918
> 
> View attachment 4496917
> 
> View attachment 4496916


Your bag is gorgeous. It is so much fun for me to see these lovely Juliet midi bags. I always loved the style of Juliet but really wanted a midi version was so excited when Marco agreed to do a midi version. I love the leather just stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

AManIntoFashion said:


> The poor guy, I really hope it works out for him. I am so eyeing a product right now - just have to make up my mind on leather and color


I recently was in Italy on vacation and visited him. He is such a wonderful, genuine person along with being an amazing leather handbag craftsman. He told me in 1984 there were 280 individual/small leather atelier handbag makers in the region he works and lives which is the Marche district (well known for leather handbags and shoes). He is one of only 2 left who are still making handbags the old fashioned way. He is a true craftsman and is very customer focused. His quality is amazing. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years. He previously bags for another brand Belen Echandia and in 2014 he started his own line MM. I bought a number of Belen Echandia bags made by Marco and now only buy his MM bags. I love all of his bags they are so beautifully made. A bespoke bag made in Italy from beautiful Italian leather at this price point amazing!!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Yay, I just sent an email!!!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

djfmn said:


> I recently was in Italy on vacation and visited him. He is such a wonderful, genuine person along with being an amazing leather handbag craftsman. He told me in 1984 there were 280 individual/small leather atelier handbag makers in the region he works and lives which is the Marche district (well known for leather handbags and shoes). He is one of only 2 left who are still making handbags the old fashioned way. He is a true craftsman and is very customer focused. His quality is amazing. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years. He previously bags for another brand Belen Echandia and in 2014 he started his own line MM. I bought a number of Belen Echandia bags made by Marco and now only buy his MM bags. I love all of his bags they are so beautifully made. A bespoke bag made in Italy from beautiful Italian leather at this price point amazing!!!



Thank you for sharing!! That's very interesting! I love how he is still doing it the "old fashioned" way. I absolutely love that, but sad to hear how not many still conduct business that way. His products look better than all the other brands I have seen on this site!



southernbelle43 said:


> I forgot to tell you that! Marco will send you a swatch of leather if you ask him.



Thank you! I sent an email to start communication, yay! I will update you!




christinemliu said:


> Here's my chocolate nappa Penelope Messenger (I detached the straps for storage) with a close up of the nappa, maybe this helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497378
> View attachment 4497379
> 
> Haha, yes, I own and am expecting lots of brown shades of leather!


 
Thank you!! Love the color and it's a gorgeous piece!! ☺


----------



## soramillay

Thanks to everyone for the Juliet Midi love! Yes, I highly recommend getting this exact model haha don’t worry about copying me .



djfmn said:


> Your bag is gorgeous. It is so much fun for me to see these lovely Juliet midi bags. I always loved the style of Juliet but really wanted a midi version was so excited when Marco agreed to do a midi version. I love the leather just stunning. Enjoy.



Thanks to you, djfmn, so many of us are enjoying our Juliet Midis! Agreed that this size is perfect as I would never have ordered a full size one.


----------



## orchidmyst

Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona
This bag is surprisingly spacious.
I have my usual stuff plus an ipad and a bottle of water in this bag now.


----------



## southernbelle43

Found this on my Facebook page this morning.  There is not one person on this thread who cannot relate to this.  I laughed out loud. Have a great day everyone.  My Little Miss M shipped today yea!!!!


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you!! I absolutely will! I'm vying for the Nappa Leather, do you own anything in Nappa? How do you like it?


Nappa is my favorite of Marco's leathers. So yummy!


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> Thank you very much!! Will check it out.
> The Massaccesi Thread is full of helpful and kind people!


We think and hope you really enjoy tjis journey discovering MM!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Found this on my Facebook page this morning.  There is not one person on this thread who cannot relate to this.  I laughed out loud. Have a great day everyone.  My Little Miss M shipped today yea!!!!
> View attachment 4497705


That is so hilarious!  I have a business relationship with our neighborhood’s UPS driver. His name is Steve.  I always have a bottle of Gatorade for him if I’m home when he delivers a package to us. He always gives me a knowing look and a big smile when he delivers a white box from Marco.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> That is so hilarious!  I have a business relationship with our neighborhood’s UPS driver. His name is Steve.  I always have a bottle of Gatorade for him if I’m home when he delivers a package to us. He always gives me a knowing look and a big smile when he delivers a white box from Marco.


It is even funnier to me today.  MM shipped my bag via SDA which notifies me in Italian. MM gives me a tracking number and as best i can translate SDA has no info. SDA also has what looks like a tracking number but it does not work either.  So as Fed Ex says, it will get here when it gets here. ROTFL


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> So as Fed Ex says, it will get here when it gets here. ROTFL


Reminds me of a Fluffy Iglesias joke. The following incident happened on a bus tour he was on:

A bus load of tourists in Waikiki were headed to Ko Olina for a luau. The weather forecast was rain later. So a tourist asked the tour guide, a local guy, “what happens if it rains?”.

Tour guide:  “Den we gonna get wet, brah.”

Tourist: “What happens if we’re late?”

Tour guide: “Man, brah!  Den we gonna get dere when we get dere!”

Tourists!  

(I miss Hawai’i. It’s our home.)


----------



## AManIntoFashion

carterazo said:


> We think and hope you really enjoy tjis journey discovering MM!



Thank you very much!! I am looking forward to it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TenKRat
Love that!  My daughter was in the Legends show in Hawaii and lived there 18 months.  She still talks about wanting to live there.  I had hoped  to visit her there but circumstances prevented it, sigh.


----------



## pinkorchid20

I've noticed more customization options on the website, one of them is lamb leather lining. Is this really a recent addition or is my mind playing tricks on me? Has anyone already opted for leather lining and do we already have examples to share? Considering it for my next order.


----------



## Farfelue63

A close pic of my Sabrina midi in black nappa and Theia in Tuscan yellow nappa (more mustard IRL), I find the Tuscan Yellow Nappa less luxurious than the black one, more with a "plastic" touch


----------



## mleleigh

pinkorchid20 said:


> I've noticed more customization options on the website, one of them is lamb leather lining. Is this really a recent addition or is my mind playing tricks on me? Has anyone already opted for leather lining and do we already have examples to share? Considering it for my next order.
> 
> View attachment 4497945



I noticed that too - definitely a recent addition. I’m also curious!


----------



## pinkorchid20

mleleigh said:


> I noticed that too - definitely a recent addition. I’m also curious!


Thanks for confirming. I hope someone might have already ordered a bag with lamb lining. A wonderful addition as this is something I had thought was missing - although I like fabric lining for its characteristics (lightweight, can be cleaned), leather lining is just lovely and adds a luxurious touch.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Farfelue63 said:


> A close pic of my Sabrina midi in black nappa and Theia in Tuscan yellow nappa (more mustard IRL), I find the Tuscan Yellow Nappa less luxurious than the black one, more with a "plastic" touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497944



I'm so glad you posted this! I ordered a Little Penelope and went with Black Nappa and black lining for a classic look (seeing the blue leathers made it really tough to pick between black and blue, but there's always the future). I have a bag saved on my tabs on my phone for a Christmas gift for Mom - Minerva Midi. I'm very excited!!


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> I've noticed more customization options on the website, one of them is lamb leather lining. Is this really a recent addition or is my mind playing tricks on me? Has anyone already opted for leather lining and do we already have examples to share? Considering it for my next order.
> 
> View attachment 4497945


Yes this is new. I wonder how durable or delicate it is?


----------



## msd_bags

Farfelue63 said:


> A close pic of my Sabrina midi in black nappa and Theia in Tuscan yellow nappa (more mustard IRL), I find the Tuscan Yellow Nappa less luxurious than the black one, more with a "plastic" touch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497944


Speaking of the feel of nappa to touch, I wore my red cherry nappa midi Minerva the other day and I've noticed that it's developed (?) a plasticky feel.  She's been with me since December 2016.  I don't recall having such impression when I first had her so I really don't know when/how she became like this (or if she was like this from the start).  On the other hand, my Selene Midi in Smoke Grey nappa which I bought in February 2016 (and which is now with a co-worker) still feels supple.  I just touched it today since my co-worker has it on her desk.

I've used leather conditioner before on my cherry red, can't recall if I did on the smoke grey.  So maybe the batches of leather differ too?


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> I'm so glad you posted this! I ordered a Little Penelope and went with Black Nappa and black lining for a classic look (seeing the blue leathers made it really tough to pick between black and blue, but there's always the future). I have a bag saved on my tabs on my phone for a Christmas gift for Mom - Minerva Midi. I'm very excited!!


Sounds like a really great gift! You should probably order it no later than early October to ensure you have it by Christmas. Unless you don't mind when it gets to her. Once Thanksgiving gets close, it's almost a sure thing it won't get to you until after the new year. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

carterazo said:


> Sounds like a really great gift! You should probably order it no later than early October to ensure you have it by Christmas. Unless you don't mind when it gets to her. Once Thanksgiving gets close, it's almost a sure thing it won't get to you until after the new year. Just something to keep in mind.



Good point, you're very right!! I will probably put the order in right when my Little Penelope comes (roughly mid/late September). Thank you!!


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona
> This bag is surprisingly spacious.
> I have my usual stuff plus an ipad and a bottle of water in this bag now.
> View attachment 4497846


This leather and color looks just stunning in midi Sabrina!


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes this is new. I wonder how durable or delicate it is?


I'll ask Marco about the type of lamb he is using. I assume quite delicate (including scratches and patina), but still prefer it over fabric. I wonder how much weight it's going to add to the respective bags. Will post more info after having inquired.


----------



## Sickgrl13

pinkorchid20 said:


> I'll ask Marco about the type of lamb he is using. I assume quite delicate (including scratches and patina), but still prefer it over fabric. I wonder how much weight it's going to add to the respective bags. Will post more info after having inquired.


I too am curious about the lamb lining.  I had Marco line a Mia in red suede and I don't notice a difference in weigh compared to the fabric lined Mia's I have.  Then again, it is such a small bag.


----------



## anitalilac

Devyn Danielle said:


> Iride is on sale for 199€. The dimensions are now bigger. During the kickstarter it was listed as smaller than the Phoebe at 8.6 w and 5.2 high, now it’s listed as 9.5w and 6 h. For reference the Phoebe is 8.7w and 5.7h This was my favorite of the Kickstarter styles. I’ve been wanting a slightly larger Phoebe-like style for a while now!
> 
> View attachment 4495215


what gorgeous color is this?


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I recently was in Italy on vacation and visited him. He is such a wonderful, genuine person along with being an amazing leather handbag craftsman. He told me in 1984 there were 280 individual/small leather atelier handbag makers in the region he works and lives which is the Marche district (well known for leather handbags and shoes). He is one of only 2 left who are still making handbags the old fashioned way. He is a true craftsman and is very customer focused. His quality is amazing. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years. He previously bags for another brand Belen Echandia and in 2014 he started his own line MM. I bought a number of Belen Echandia bags made by Marco and now only buy his MM bags. I love all of his bags they are so beautifully made. A bespoke bag made in Italy from beautiful Italian leather at this price point amazing!!!


You were so fortunate to meet Marco in person and see with your own eyes the magic in his workshop. I need to figure out a way to visit him.

It is a sad state of affairs for handbag lovers like us who appreciate handmade bags so beautifully made as Marco’s as well as for the gifted craftsmen who create them for us. Two hundred eighty craftsmen down to two in a region historically known for its leather handbags and shoes?  This knowledge makes me appreciate Marco and his carefully made handbags all the more.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Sickgrl13 said:


> I too am curious about the lamb lining.  I had Marco line a Mia in red suede and I don't notice a difference in weigh compared to the fabric lined Mia's I have.  Then again, it is such a small bag.


Good to know! Thanks for the intel


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> Just like MM’s bags....we are quality people!


We love Marco's work so earnestly that sometimes people think we're paid to be on this thread$

Not true though, it's just amazing to find handmade bags customized to your wishes at MM's price point! With quality leather!

I feel that my nappa bag has gotten softer with time. Maybe it's got something to do with humidity? My place is very temperature controlled!

I don't believe I've ever had a bag with lamb lining, but I do have a lambskin bag and it does get marked. I don't mind though, because it's so beautiful to the touch. I wonder how much weight it would add? One of my non-MM bags may be lined in lambskin leather, and it sure is heavy.


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> We love Marco's work so earnestly that sometimes people think we're paid to be on this thread$
> 
> Not true though, it's just amazing to find handmade bags customized to your wishes at MM's price point! With quality leather!
> 
> I feel that my nappa bag has gotten softer with time. Maybe it's got something to do with humidity? My place is very temperature controlled!
> 
> I don't believe I've ever had a bag with lamb lining, but I do have a lambskin bag and it does get marked. I don't mind though, because it's so beautiful to the touch. I wonder how much weight it would add? One of my non-MM bags may be lined in lambskin leather, and it sure is heavy.


LOL, poor MM can barely pay his leather workers, much less pay us to praise his bags.  I wish I did work for him. I would probably do it for nothing to get a free bag, HA.
I have one lamb bag that I have not carried that much that is in good shape.  But I don't think I would want a leather lining.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> I love Penelope Midis too! I ordered another one in Africa. Do you mean you still need a pencil case? If you want a small compact one, I first saw someone owned one on tPF and then i got one myself, from Leatherology. I have the one on the upper left, but they have a variety of choices now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4493920


I carry lots of stationary with me. Colored pens, pencil, rubber, correction tape, stapler, hilighter, some washi tape, and deco rush. So... 
I actually have a slim case similar to what you show for my "less" day, but the midi is perfect for my "more" day.


----------



## southernbelle43

When MM sends me a notice that my bag has shipped and gives me a tracking number and a link to track the bag. It NEVER works.  Do the rest of you have that problem?


----------



## vink

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Athena “ messenger” ready to roll. First time out,  I think I’m in love.  I especially like the Minerva strap.


Please don't tell me it's a mud verona.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> When MM sends me a notice that my bag has shipped and gives me a tracking number and a link to track the bag. It NEVER works.  Do the rest of you have that problem?


It works for me but usually with a slight delay. You mean the link that directs you to the Italian Post website and you then paste it there?


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> It works for me but usually with a slight delay. You mean the link that directs you to the Italian Post website and you then paste it there?


It never works for me. This is about the 3rd time I have had this happen.  I never know when the bag will arrive so I can be here to sign for it, arggggg


----------



## southernbelle43

My preowned, but never used,  Victoria Midi just arrived and it is love at first sight. It is the perfect size, lightweight, unique in design, perfect leather, Verona,  and excellent color blocking. Also, I like double handles better than single ones that you have to work around to get in the bag.   I think this has become my new favorite MM style!!! The color is much deeper than shown. It is dark amethyst Verona with navy handles and striping.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> My preowned, but never used,  Victoria Midi just arrived and it is love at first sight. It is the perfect size, lightweight, unique in design, perfect leather, Verona,  and excellent color blocking. Also, I like double handles better than single ones that you have to work around to get in the bag.   I think this has become my new favorite MM style!!! The color is much deeper than shown. It is dark amethyst Verona with navy handles and striping.
> View attachment 4498692


OMG I love this bag. The color blocking is amazing. Do you mind me asking where you got this bag if it was preowned because I don't remember seeing it. I am in love with this bag. It is amazing.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> It never works for me. This is about the 3rd time I have had this happen.  I never know when the bag will arrive so I can be here to sign for it, arggggg


Strange. Which result does it give when you paste the tracking number and confirm? Doesn’t it even show that it was checked in at the post office? Maybe try a different browser?


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Strange. Which result does it give when you paste the tracking number and confirm? Doesn’t it even show that it was checked in at the post office? Maybe try a different browser?


Thank you. It is in Italian but the best I can make out it says no information available.  I googled SDA tracking and got another site that says it has been shipped, but that is all. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> OMG I love this bag. The color blocking is amazing. Do you mind me asking where you got this bag if it was preowned because I don't remember seeing it. I am in love with this bag. It is amazing.


It was posted on Massaccesi BST and I think I bought it immediately after it was posted!  It was pure luck that I happened  to check the site and she had just put it up.  This style is one that I have been thinking about buying and when I saw it was in Verona that sealed the deal. It is not a color that I would have chosen but now that I have it, I really like it.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Strange. Which result does it give when you paste the tracking number and confirm? Doesn’t it even show that it was checked in at the post office? Maybe try a different browser?



Here is Marco's info:
SDA tracking number of your shipment is xxxxxxxxxxxx
SDA website to track this shipment is: https://www.sda.it/wps/portal/sdait.en.homepage

And here is what I get:



I did not want to bother Marco about it, just wondered if I am the only one having this problem.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is Marco's info:
> SDA tracking number of your shipment is xxxxxxxxxxxx
> SDA website to track this shipment is: https://www.sda.it/wps/portal/sdait.en.homepage
> 
> And here is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 4498738
> 
> I did not want to bother Marco about it, just wondered if I am the only one having this problem.


Silly question but have you tried pasting it on https://www.poste.it/ ?

I have never used the SDA site.


----------



## pinkorchid20

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is Marco's info:
> SDA tracking number of your shipment is xxxxxxxxxxxx
> SDA website to track this shipment is: https://www.sda.it/wps/portal/sdait.en.homepage
> 
> And here is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 4498738
> 
> I did not want to bother Marco about it, just wondered if I am the only one having this problem.


Just tried posting my recent tracking numbers on the site you provided and had the same notification.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> When MM sends me a notice that my bag has shipped and gives me a tracking number and a link to track the bag. It NEVER works.  Do the rest of you have that problem?


I think I had this problem when he linked to the Italian post website, but if I took the tracking number and entered it into the website directly, it worked. If I remember correctly, I was able to enter it into the USPS site a day or two later and it showed up there, too.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I think I had this problem when he linked to the Italian post website, but if I took the tracking number and entered it into the website directly, it worked. If I remember correctly, I was able to enter it into the USPS site a day or two later and it showed up there, too.


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just tried posting my recent tracking numbers on the site you provided and had the same notification.


I goggled SDA tracking and got a bunch of sites that track UPS, SDA, etc. I picked one and it found it and said it was in transit.  It also let me sign up for updates.


----------



## djfmn

Marco just sent out the new AW leathers. He is offering *20% discount* on any orders of new AW leathers placed by July 31st.

There are some really pretty AW colors. I love raspberry, burnt orange, bronze, anthracite and of course I keep looking at the peach pink. Dang it these leathers are tempting!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Marco just sent out the new AW leathers. He is offering *20% discount* on any orders of new AW leathers placed by July 31st.
> 
> There are some really pretty AW colors. I love raspberry, burnt orange, bronze, anthracite and of course I keep looking at the peach pink. Dang it these leathers are tempting!!!
> View attachment 4498800


Just when I was already confused enough about what to order...thank you for posting, though. These are lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just tried posting my recent tracking numbers on the site you provided and had the same notification.


Here is the one I used. Hopefully this site won’t steal all of personal info.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Marco just sent out the new AW leathers. He is offering *20% discount* on any orders of new AW leathers placed by July 31st.
> 
> There are some really pretty AW colors. I love raspberry, burnt orange, bronze, anthracite and of course I keep looking at the peach pink. Dang it these leathers are tempting!!!
> View attachment 4498800


Nooooooooo!!!!  I mean, Yaaaaaaaas!!!!


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just when I was already confused enough about what to order...thank you for posting, though. These are lovely.


Don't worry I confused myself as well. There are so many that I really like. Dang it. I am busy looking at leathers and styles once again.


----------



## christinemliu

Oh...if that anthracite leans towards grey, I am loving it...
And she's here!!! Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hw...I think I may love her more than the turquoise pebbled JM I have...the texture is surprisingly even softer than the pebbled and I am happy with how the added exterior slip pocket came out...my youngest daughter was watching me open the white box and encouraging me because getting into that is no small feat haha!





And there's a change with the strap attachment, which I like better than the old one:


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is Marco's info:
> SDA tracking number of your shipment is xxxxxxxxxxxx
> SDA website to track this shipment is: https://www.sda.it/wps/portal/sdait.en.homepage
> 
> And here is what I get:
> 
> View attachment 4498738
> 
> I did not want to bother Marco about it, just wondered if I am the only one having this problem.


I have trouble too tracking packages, but so far no issues until today. I have/had 2 packages enroute to me...one was shipped on 7/11, and i received notification today that after it made it to the US, its now on its way back to Italy!  Poor Marco, i hate to add to his troubles with these package issues. Now i m worried about the package that shipped a few days ago, and i guess the other one once it reaches Marco will need to be shipped back


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I have trouble too tracking packages, but so far no issues until today. I have/had 2 packages enroute to me...one was shipped on 7/11, and i received notification today that after it made it to the US, its now on its way back to Italy!  Poor Marco, i hate to add to his troubles with these package issues. Now i m worried about the package that shipped a few days ago, and i guess the other one once it reaches Marco will need to be shipped back


Oh no.  I told Marco to use UPS and I would pay for it, but he forgot.  I hope yours does nOt get as many miles on it as TotinScience’s bag.  I think it holds the record.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh no.  I told Marco to use UPS and I would pay for it, but he forgot.  I hope yours does nOt get as many miles on it as TotinScience’s bag.  I think it holds the record.


I know   And from now on i think i will join you in using UPS....


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> When MM sends me a notice that my bag has shipped and gives me a tracking number and a link to track the bag. It NEVER works.  Do the rest of you have that problem?


I got tracking information from the Italian post; when I typed it in it told me that my bag is in transit from Italy.

Wishing I went the UPS route.


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Oh...if that anthracite leans towards grey, I am loving it...
> And she's here!!! Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hw...I think I may love her more than the turquoise pebbled JM I have...the texture is surprisingly even softer than the pebbled and I am happy with how the added exterior slip pocket came out...my youngest daughter was watching me open the white box and encouraging me because getting into that is no small feat haha!
> View attachment 4498884
> View attachment 4498885
> View attachment 4498886
> View attachment 4498888
> 
> And there's a change with the strap attachment, which I like better than the old one:
> View attachment 4498921


Oh, the deerskin is beautiful. What a stunning bag you chose! I wish goat and deer were easier to come by.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Oh...if that anthracite leans towards grey, I am loving it...
> And she's here!!! Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hw...I think I may love her more than the turquoise pebbled JM I have...the texture is surprisingly even softer than the pebbled and I am happy with how the added exterior slip pocket came out...my youngest daughter was watching me open the white box and encouraging me because getting into that is no small feat haha!
> View attachment 4498884
> View attachment 4498885
> View attachment 4498886
> View attachment 4498888
> 
> And there's a change with the strap attachment, which I like better than the old one:
> View attachment 4498921


Very nice!  I love deerskin leather.


----------



## tenKrat

I asked Marco to ship all my orders only through UPS from now on. He told me that USPS is driving him crazy. 

It is SO worth the extra money to have your orders shipped via UPS.  Please do it, folks!  It will save you and Marco the big headache!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

tenKrat said:


> I asked Marco to ship all my orders only through UPS from now on. He told me that USPS is driving him crazy.
> 
> It is SO worth the extra money to have your orders shipped via UPS.  Please do it, folks!  It will save you and Marco the big headache!



Is this something I should email him about for my order which I just placed? 

 thank you.


----------



## coach943

Giving my Calista in violet Nappa some love today. I'd forgotten how much I love this bag.


----------



## Kylacove

I would. USPS recently returned an order of mine to Italy even though my other orders have made it fine to the same address. It is also reassuring to have much better tracking and faster shipping from UPS. It's worth the 30 extra euros to me.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Oh...if that anthracite leans towards grey, I am loving it...
> And she's here!!! Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hw...I think I may love her more than the turquoise pebbled JM I have...the texture is surprisingly even softer than the pebbled and I am happy with how the added exterior slip pocket came out...my youngest daughter was watching me open the white box and encouraging me because getting into that is no small feat haha!
> View attachment 4498884
> View attachment 4498885
> View attachment 4498886
> View attachment 4498888
> 
> And there's a change with the strap attachment, which I like better than the old one:
> View attachment 4498921


Wow and wow this is amazing I am loving the deerskin. Your bag is just gorgeous. Of course I am partial to midi Juliet but this leather is stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> I would. USPS recently returned an order of mine to Italy even though my other orders have made it fine to the same address. It is also reassuring to have much better tracking and faster shipping from UPS. It's worth the 30 extra euros to me.


Thats the exact same thing happening to me, after reaching the US, my package is now headed to Milan according to tracking, back to Marco, due to ‘incomplete address’, when i’ve received a bunch of packages from Marco no problem! So frustrating, and Marco explained the process to me, and its an incredible amount of work for him to do when packages go back to him....i hate that he has to deal with this stress and nonsense


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I got tracking information from the Italian post; when I typed it in it told me that my bag is in transit from Italy.
> 
> Wishing I went the UPS route.


Me to my package has been in the US at customs/sorting since July 18th.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

jbags07 said:


> Thats the exact same thing happening to me, after reaching the US, my package is now headed to Milan according to tracking, back to Marco, due to ‘incomplete address’, when i’ve received a bunch of packages from Marco no problem! So frustrating, and Marco explained the process to me, and its an incredible amount of work for him to do when packages go back to him....i hate that he has to deal with this stress and nonsense





djfmn said:


> Me to my package has been in the US at customs/sorting since July 18th.



Why is that happening to all of you? What is going on with the USPS that they're not delivering the packages to the addressee or having them sit at customs?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Hmmm I had Marco put me on the UPS mailing list with my last order just to get it faster as I’ve had no problems with USPS up to this point. I was thinking of going back to USPS for future orders and just being patient, but it seems the issues are increasing with the post office. I’ll just stick with UPS.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hmmm I had Marco put me on the UPS mailing list with my last order just to get it faster as I’ve had no problems with USPS up to this point. I was thinking of going back to USPS for future orders and just being patient, but it seems the issues are increasing with the post office. I’ll just stick with UPS.


I have never had an issue with USPS but now my package has been sitting in customs for a week. I am hoping it gets out of customs soon. I cannot see how anyone could lose the package in customs Marco seals it up so well and he has all the documentation and a huge label on the box and it is all under shrink wrap and lots of tape. I am hoping I see some movement soon.


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> Thats the exact same thing happening to me, after reaching the US, my package is now headed to Milan according to tracking, back to Marco, due to ‘incomplete address’, when i’ve received a bunch of packages from Marco no problem! So frustrating, and Marco explained the process to me, and its an incredible amount of work for him to do when packages go back to him....i hate that he has to deal with this stress and nonsense


The exact same issue I experienced with my last Marco order back in April. The bag made it to me eventually only after he sent it back via UPS. I wonder if USPS has changed the rules of how the address is supposed to look like vs how Paypal displays it, hence the increasing number of massively annoying issues with our orders.


----------



## msd_bags

My Victoria midi at the salon. This is Ananas pebbled.


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> My Victoria midi at the salon. This is Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4500730


Such a pretty yellow!


----------



## VanBod1525

msd_bags said:


> My Victoria midi at the salon. This is Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4500730


I love this style. And that is a super colour!! I have my Victoria in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte out ready to use next week.


----------



## VanBod1525

djfmn said:


> I have never had an issue with USPS but now my package has been sitting in customs for a week. I am hoping it gets out of customs soon. I cannot see how anyone could lose the package in customs Marco seals it up so well and he has all the documentation and a huge label on the box and it is all under shrink wrap and lots of tape. I am hoping I see some movement soon.


What's in the box, Di?


----------



## VanBod1525

coach943 said:


> Giving my Calista in violet Nappa some love today. I'd forgotten how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4499363


Such a simple style but I love it. That's a great colour.


----------



## pinkorchid20

msd_bags said:


> My Victoria midi at the salon. This is Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4500730


This is the second or third time seeing Ananas Pebbled and it just makes me happy. Think this last picture convinced me to finally order one next summer (hoping Marco will still be in business by then). Such a gorgeous yellow and bag!


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Me to my package has been in the US at customs/sorting since July 18th.


Yay my package was updated this morning. It will delivered on Tuesday July 30th.
I am super excited. It is a Mia in the black and white hair with black leather handles and trim. 
This is the leather I selected. I cannot wait to see this bag. I think it is going to be absolutely amazing. 
I will patiently wait on Tuesday for my delivery from USPS. I decided I will do a little house cleaning so that I am at home all day.


----------



## djfmn

AManIntoFashion said:


> Why is that happening to all of you? What is going on with the USPS that they're not delivering the packages to the addressee or having them sit at customs?


I hate to jinx myself but this is the first time I have waited this long with USPS. Normally it is here within a week. Things seem to be stuck in customs for longer than normal. Pleased that it is finally out of customs and on its way to me.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Yay my package was updated this morning. It will delivered on Tuesday July 30th.
> I am super excited. It is a Mia in the black and white hair with black leather handles and trim.
> This is the leather I selected. I cannot wait to see this bag. I think it is going to be absolutely amazing.
> I will patiently wait on Tuesday for my delivery from USPS. I decided I will do a little house cleaning so that I am at home all day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501101


Wow! This is going to be special!


----------



## djfmn

VanBod1525 said:


> What's in the box, Di?


Vannie it is a Mia in black and white short hair with black leather trim. It was one of Marco's special leathers that he had a little left over. I snagged the black and white short hair. Thought it would be fun as a little bag in the Mia style. I left the lining and HW choice to Marco so I have no idea what that is. I trust him completely and don't really mind what he does.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> My Victoria midi at the salon. This is Ananas pebbled.
> View attachment 4500730


I love this leather color. It is such a happy color. Marco indicated Ananas is pineapple and it really does look like pineapple. I have looked at this leather so many times. Sorry I did not get something in this leather. I say that about lots of his leathers. Of course I have to limit myself otherwise I would have even more bags in my closet. Fortunately I change bags all the time. I always have a wonderful time deciding what bag I want to take out and use.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

djfmn said:


> Yay my package was updated this morning. It will delivered on Tuesday July 30th.
> I am super excited. It is a Mia in the black and white hair with black leather handles and trim.
> This is the leather I selected. I cannot wait to see this bag. I think it is going to be absolutely amazing.
> I will patiently wait on Tuesday for my delivery from USPS. I decided I will do a little house cleaning so that I am at home all day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501101




Yay!! I hope you show us photos when it arrives!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yay my package was updated this morning. It will delivered on Tuesday July 30th.
> I am super excited. It is a Mia in the black and white hair with black leather handles and trim.
> This is the leather I selected. I cannot wait to see this bag. I think it is going to be absolutely amazing.
> I will patiently wait on Tuesday for my delivery from USPS. I decided I will do a little house cleaning so that I am at home all day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4501101


Wow I cannot wait to see that bag. It is going to be so unique!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Nearly forgot to post pictures of Marco‘s Graven Goat creation. It is with my mother now who adores it. A very special leather indeed. Would love to see what the other few buyers decided to do with it but maybe I am the only one active here, so at least we have one bag as a reference. 

Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pinkorchid20 said:


> Nearly forgot to post pictures of Marco‘s Graven Goat creation. It is with my mother now who adores it. A very special leather indeed. Would love to see what the other few buyers decided to do with it but maybe I am the only one active here, so at least we have one bag as a reference.
> 
> Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4501313
> View attachment 4501314


Wow, love the look. It reminds me of the little sparkle covered shoes for little girls lol. What does it feel like?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, love the look. It reminds me of the little sparkle covered shoes for little girls lol. What does it feel like?


Hahaha, now I know what it reminded me of. It doesn’t feel as rough as I had thought. It’s quite squishy actually, structured but it gives in. I don’t think it will ever collapse, but it’s not as hard as one might think when seeing it up close. The surface doesn’t scratch your fingers. The leather smells divine.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Nearly forgot to post pictures of Marco‘s Graven Goat creation. It is with my mother now who adores it. A very special leather indeed. Would love to see what the other few buyers decided to do with it but maybe I am the only one active here, so at least we have one bag as a reference.
> 
> Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4501313
> View attachment 4501314


Wow this is amazing I love this bag. This leather is so unusual. I love Daphne and this leather is so unique. Just fabulous. If you need a second mother I am available.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Wow this is amazing I love this bag. This leather is so unusual. I love Daphne and this leather is so unique. Just fabulous. If you need a second mother I am available.


It certainly is a bag I haven’t seen before. My mother was stunned. 
Not sure you would want to tolerate me and my worries but maybe you and my mother can share that burden  She would happily let you carry the bag, but only on weekdays! I think it may be a bit too sparkly for her to carry to work.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I would love more graven goat colors. That would make a gorgeous evening bag if it was paired with a Phoebe, Stella or one of the other smaller bags..


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> The exact same issue I experienced with my last Marco order back in April. The bag made it to me eventually only after he sent it back via UPS. I wonder if USPS has changed the rules of how the address is supposed to look like vs how Paypal displays it, hence the increasing number of massively annoying issues with our orders.


Thankfully your package made it to you!  I am hoping mine does also, once he resends it. And i think the issue is the usps. I’ve had other issues with them too.  A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Such a pretty yellow!


Thanks!


VanBod1525 said:


> I love this style. And that is a super colour!! I have my Victoria in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte out ready to use next week.


I ordered a regular size too (will be coming soon I hope) since I also want to carry this cinched and I think the midi is too small for my frame cinched.  But I love the style!


pinkorchid20 said:


> This is the second or third time seeing Ananas Pebbled and it just makes me happy. Think this last picture convinced me to finally order one next summer (hoping Marco will still be in business by then). Such a gorgeous yellow and bag!


Happy to have enabled!!


djfmn said:


> I love this leather color. It is such a happy color. Marco indicated Ananas is pineapple and it really does look like pineapple. I have looked at this leather so many times. Sorry I did not get something in this leather. I say that about lots of his leathers. Of course I have to limit myself otherwise I would have even more bags in my closet. Fortunately I change bags all the time. I always have a wonderful time deciding what bag I want to take out and use.


At first I thought Ananas was banana, until one lady from this thread (in our Whatsapp group; we are from Southeast Asia) said it's pineapple!!  How fun to learn from bag friends!


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I hate to jinx myself but this is the first time I have waited this long with USPS. Normally it is here within a week. Things seem to be stuck in customs for longer than normal. Pleased that it is finally out of customs and on its way to me.


My penultimate package, the one with my Phoebe and 3 Penny's, was like this. No movement for at least a week. I think it took almost 3 weeks for the package to finally arrive. Then, this last one, took less than a week to arrive. USPS is unpredictable...And I or someone else have to be home most of the time because they usually call me and say I need to sign...but once in awhile, the white box gets left where we get packages with no contact at all.



Devyn Danielle said:


> I would love more graven goat colors. That would make a gorgeous evening bag if it was paired with a Phoebe, Stella or one of the other smaller bags..


That Angelica is totally out of this world and I like @devyn's ideas!!! An exquisite Stella for sure!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@msd_bags 

You’re going to love the full size Victoria cinched. Love, love, love my Victorias. What leather did you choose for it?


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> @msd_bags
> 
> You’re going to love the full size Victoria cinched. Love, love, love my Victorias. What leather did you choose for it?


Avocado Green Pebbled!  In early July, Marco said that it is scheduled for production the week of 22nd.  I hope it will be shipping soon!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Avocado Green Pebbled!  In early July, Marco said that it is scheduled for production the week of 22nd.  I hope it will be shipping soon!


I have a merinos and a pebbled Victoria. The Merinos was first, and I actually never wore that one cinched because it just doesn’t look right to me.  Merinos is just so slouchy, but I love how light it is compared to my pebbled Victoria. The pebbled is so thick that, IMO, it works much better to use with the wings in, and wings out. Can’t wait to see yours.


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> I have a merinos and a pebbled Victoria. The Merinos was first, and I actually never wore that one cinched because it just doesn’t look right to me.  Merinos is just so slouchy, but I love how light it is compared to my pebbled Victoria. The pebbled is so thick that, IMO, it works much better to use with the wings in, and wings out. Can’t wait to see yours.


I was originally a nappa girl but wanted to give pebbled leather a (second) chance.   Thanks for the insights on merinos for this bag!  I only like Merinos for smaller structured bag like the Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Kylacove

What leather do you think works best in the regular Victoria? I love my blue iris Verona, but think a little less floppy leather might be better. I like the cinched look best too.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Marco says he got a ton of requests for the bronze Graven goat, so he has asked the tannery to put it back into production. Special leathers like that require a high minimum, but he’s working on it. He said it would be perfect for an evening bag. I’m hoping for other colors.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> What leather do you think works best in the regular Victoria? I love my blue iris Verona, but think a little less floppy leather might be better. I like the cinched look best too.


I remember someone mentioning that Verona was really floppy in this style. Maybe it was you. Verona was actually what I wanted for my second Victoria, but Marco didn’t have enough, so I went with pebbled.

I can only vouch for pebbled, but my pebbled Victoria is nicely broken in at this point, and it still looks great cinched.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So... since I love my new little Athena messenger I’ve decided to get another (same or similar) in blackish.  Here is Marcos description of anthracite and the black metallic.  


Anthracite is a very dark grey Pebbled color, a new one, very elegant. 

Black Metallic is obviously darker that anthracite but black is slightly rediced by sparkling effect of Metallic leather. 

Both ane extremely elegant!

Now the dilemma begins.. do I customize or just get a little Athena and keep the handles?  I really like the messenger style too.  $$$$$


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> So... since I love my new little Athena messenger I’ve decided to get another (same or similar) in blackish.
> 
> Now the dilemma begins.. do I customize or just get a little Athena and keep the handles?  I really like the messenger style too.  $$$$$


You already answered your question:

“I *love* my new little Athena messenger”; 

and, to reiterate, “I *really like *the messenger style also”. 

So, I suggest that you NOT “*just* get a little Athena and keep the handles.”  

I always regret “*just”* getting another similar bag when it only temporarily hurts paying a little more for what my heart really desires.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> You already answered your question:
> 
> “I *love* my new little Athena messenger”;
> 
> and, to reiterate, “I *really like *the messenger style also”.
> 
> So, I suggest that you NOT “*just* get a little Athena and keep the handles.”
> 
> I always regret “*just”* getting another similar bag when it only temporarily hurts paying a little more for what my heart really desires.


My thoughts are get both handles and a shoulder strap. Gives you lots of versatility.


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! The added slip pocket is in the second shot, it blends in with the back of her haha. I will answer your question below about the strap attachments.
> 
> I didn't ask for the attachment to be moved, she came that way. I actually prefer it, I like holding on to the flat leather piece and the D ring when zipping up. The look didn't seem quite right with the original diagonal strap attachments as well, though on the other hand those does help with the boxy shape lying flatter on the body. So I guess pros and cons to both.


Just bringing the discussion from the reference thread onto here.

I made a realization with the strap attachment of the midi Juliet.  Maybe it was the effect of the diagonal strap attachment that made me NOT love that bag!!  I didn't like the look when the bag was open when worn crossbody because it gaped and had this irregular shape.  And I found it difficult to zip up from the sides because of the "deformed" shape.  So maybe the new attachment addresses my issues on the bag.  But I have already rehomed mine though.


----------



## vink

christinemliu said:


> Oh...if that anthracite leans towards grey, I am loving it...
> And she's here!!! Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin, navy lining, light gunmetal hw...I think I may love her more than the turquoise pebbled JM I have...the texture is surprisingly even softer than the pebbled and I am happy with how the added exterior slip pocket came out...my youngest daughter was watching me open the white box and encouraging me because getting into that is no small feat haha!
> View attachment 4498884
> View attachment 4498885
> View attachment 4498886
> View attachment 4498888
> 
> And there's a change with the strap attachment, which I like better than the old one:
> View attachment 4498921


We’re almost twin! I have this bag with a purple lining!


----------



## vink

pinkorchid20 said:


> Nearly forgot to post pictures of Marco‘s Graven Goat creation. It is with my mother now who adores it. A very special leather indeed. Would love to see what the other few buyers decided to do with it but maybe I am the only one active here, so at least we have one bag as a reference.
> 
> Angelica with grey lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4501313
> View attachment 4501314


Wow! That texture is amazing!


----------



## christinemliu

vink said:


> We’re almost twin! I have this bag with a purple lining!


Wait, do you mean in the same leather too? Did you ever post? I missed that one if so! I think I do remember the very cool metallic one you have!

Btw, @Coastaljewel, so tempted after you posted anthracite leans toward grey!!!! Have you decided which color?


----------



## tuowei

I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM. 
Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.


----------



## pinkorchid20

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


Wow, super nice bags! Each of them very special indeed!


----------



## scrpo83

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


the cayman is super nice!!


----------



## tenKrat

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


The Cayman leather really jazzes up the Angelica. Lovely!


----------



## djfmn

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


Welcome to our MM group we are so pleased you joined us. These bags are stunning. The Angelica is gorgeous I am in love with it. Enjoy your amazing new bags.


----------



## carterazo

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


Welcome to our thread!
Wow! All are nice, but this has to be the most beautiful Angélica I've seen! It shows off the shape and the leather. 
Congrats on all your goodies!


----------



## jbags07

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


Love all of your new beauties   The Angelica in Particular is beyond amazing!


----------



## djfmn

My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.


----------



## southernbelle43

MM is turning out some really exotic and beautiful bags!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
> The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4502819
> View attachment 4502820
> View attachment 4502821
> View attachment 4502822


 Stunning bag!  Love how it turned out. It has an exotic flair, but the black and white makes it so classic at the same time.  . After seeing this and Tenkrats Mias, i am definitely going to order one!


----------



## TotinScience

that graven goat is MAJOR!


----------



## christinemliu

@tuowei Echoing everyone, welcome, and wow, what a splash you made in your first MM order! Those are beyond classy and gorgeous!!
@djfmn I love your Mia! Reminds me of the tweed Chanels but I prefer the Mia style and shape for sure! I bet you will have so much fun when you take her out.

All these reveals reminded me...the prussian blue I totally missed out on...I haven't seen what it became!


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bag!  Love how it turned out. It has an exotic flair, but the black and white makes it so classic at the same time.  . After seeing this and Tenkrats Mias, i am definitely going to order one!


I really like the Mia it is such a fun style and a great small bag. I really do like how this turned out I was concerned because I have never ordered anything like this but I love the classic look.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> @tuowei Echoing everyone, welcome, and wow, what a splash you made in your first MM order! Those are beyond classy and gorgeous!!
> @djfmn I love your Mia! Reminds me of the tweed Chanels but I prefer the Mia style and shape for sure! I bet you will have so much fun when you take her out.
> 
> All these reveals reminded me...the prussian blue I totally missed out on...I haven't seen what it became!


Thanks Christinemliu I am thrilled and I really like how it turned out. I was very hesitant to get something in this kind of leather but decided to go for it when Marco said it will be very classic and understated. He selected the HW and the lining and I asked for black handles and strap. I think it is such a fun Mia I cannot wait to take it out. Of course as you know I have no rules when it comes to using a bag with one exception and that is that it does not clash. Other than that I use all my bags all the time. I think this will be something different and unusual but I just bought a midi dress from Banana republic in sunshine yellow with a white stripe. I think this bag will really look great with my 
new dress.


----------



## pinkdiamond

hi I am new to mm and looked at the customisation thread, which led me to the mm blog. why does the blog say mm is closing?


----------



## Kylacove

I think the kickstarter bags are due to start shipping in Aug. Can't wait to see the new styles and combos everyone has come up with.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
> The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4502819
> View attachment 4502820
> View attachment 4502821
> View attachment 4502822


What a beauty! The details make it very sophisticated, yet modern and cool. 
So many special bags we have been shown over the past few days. Some of which I am sure will not be found twice. What Marco creates is simply incredible.


----------



## christinemliu

pinkdiamond said:


> hi I am new to mm and looked at the customisation thread, which led me to the mm blog. why does the blog say mm is closing?


Hi! Welcome to the MM world! Marco was planning to close, but for now has decided to remain open.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> @tuowei Echoing everyone, welcome, and wow, what a splash you made in your first MM order! Those are beyond classy and gorgeous!!
> @djfmn I love your Mia! Reminds me of the tweed Chanels but I prefer the Mia style and shape for sure! I bet you will have so much fun when you take her out.
> 
> All these reveals reminded me...the prussian blue I totally missed out on...I haven't seen what it became!



I spoke to Marco this morning and he has enough of the Prussian blue left for a medium size bag. 
He also has one skin left of the brown iridescent Cayman enough for an Angelica which he considers a medium size bag. 

Not that I am an enabler!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Here are some of the new AW  pebbled leathers that Marco sent me. I happened to ask about anthracite and pink.


----------



## djfmn

Marco also sent me the new Pompei AW leathers. Here they are.


----------



## djfmn

Finally here are the nappa leather for AW from Marco. Such pretty colors.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Thanks Christinemliu I am thrilled and I really like how it turned out. I was very hesitant to get something in this kind of leather but decided to go for it when Marco said it will be very classic and understated. He selected the HW and the lining and I asked for black handles and strap. I think it is such a fun Mia I cannot wait to take it out. Of course as you know I have no rules when it comes to using a bag with one exception and that is that it does not clash. Other than that I use all my bags all the time. I think this will be something different and unusual but I just bought a midi dress from Banana republic in sunshine yellow with a white stripe. I think this bag will really look great with my
> new dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502903


Your new bag will go beautifully with this dress!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Here are some of the new AW  pebbled leathers that Marco sent me. I happened to ask about anthracite and pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503639
> View attachment 4503640
> View attachment 4503641


Trying to close my eyes.   So many beautiful colors. But that peachy pink...hmmmm...


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Finally here are the nappa leather for AW from Marco. Such pretty colors.
> 
> View attachment 4503655
> View attachment 4503656


Thank you for posting these pictures.
I will choose the grey nappa over the grey pompei now.


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
> The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4502819
> View attachment 4502820
> View attachment 4502821
> View attachment 4502822


Beautiful bag!  Congrats.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco this morning and he has enough of the Prussian blue left for a medium size bag.
> He also has one skin left of the brown iridescent Cayman enough for an Angelica which he considers a medium size bag.
> 
> Not that I am an enabler!!!!!


Total enabler haha! Argh!!! Prussian blue, anthracite, rocky road...all calling out to me...but I just bought a couple of Rough & Tumble bags and I have a MM Aurora on order...


----------



## djfmn

Not sure if you saw my earlier post about the availability of 2 special leathers because of all the AW leather photos I posted here but Marco told me he has enough Brown iridescent leather for a medium size bag including an Angelica. He also has enough of the Prussian Blue special leather for a medium size bag.


----------



## clu0984

New goodies. Luna in metallic amethyst.  Demetra in metallic amethyst and Penelope messenger in bronze goat.  So in love


----------



## christinemliu

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4504194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New goodies. Luna in metallic amethyst.  Demetra in metallic amethyst and Penelope messenger in bronze goat.  So in love


Wow!!! I don't think i have ever seen Demetra in metallic and this might be the first Luna reveal! Super fortunate @clu!!! Lovely.


----------



## eleanors36

I just ordered an Aphrodite in bronze pebbled. I don't have any metallic leather,  and I'm excited about this bag.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I just ordered an Aphrodite in bronze pebbled. I don't have any metallic leather,  and I'm excited about this bag.


That will be gorgeous. I love the Aphrodite it was the first MM bag I ever purchased. Bronze pebbled will be amazing. I cannot wait to see this bag.


----------



## djfmn

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4504194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New goodies. Luna in metallic amethyst.  Demetra in metallic amethyst and Penelope messenger in bronze goat.  So in love


Clu these are gorgeous. Of course I could be a little biased I have never seen an MM metallic bag that I did not like.


----------



## tuowei

Thank you all for your lovely comments. The iridescent cayman is so beautiful irl and smoothly matte to touch - I definitely recommend someone get that last bit of leather! 
Amazing to see how graven goat bronze looks in the different pictures.


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you for posting these pictures.
> I will choose the grey nappa over the grey pompei now.


Are you tempted by raspberry nappa? 
I know I am!


----------



## jaspearl

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4504194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New goodies. Luna in metallic amethyst.  Demetra in metallic amethyst and Penelope messenger in bronze goat.  So in love


Please please model the Luna if you can. 
Would love to see how it hangs. 
Perhaps a comparison pic together with the Penelope? 

I love metallics, your bags are really eye catching!


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> That will be gorgeous. I love the Aphrodite it was the first MM bag I ever purchased. Bronze pebbled will be amazing. I cannot wait to see this bag.


I think you recommended this bag to me before (and probably a couple others).  I love the Theia and Minerva but need to try another style.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Avocado Green Pebbled!  In early July, Marco said that it is scheduled for production the week of 22nd.  I hope it will be shipping soon!


I got my shipping notice and of course it's not pebbled leather.  My bad.  It's Avocado Green Africa RT.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
> The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4502819
> View attachment 4502820
> View attachment 4502821
> View attachment 4502822


What a beauty!


----------



## starsong

tuowei said:


> I have been a long-time lurker on this thread, silently admiring the goods. I missed the Africa leathers but the post of limited exotics tipped me over the edge: I ordered an Angelica in brown/iridescent silver Cayman and a Penelope in bronze Graven Goat. Shortly afterwards, I had the pleasure of purchasing a new-to-me Theia in taupe Africa from a lovely lady on the BST. So from none to three, thank you all for introducing me to MM.
> Now I just have to stop needing to carry a diaper bag and go back to regular handbags.
> View attachment 4502352


Wow! The Angelica is stunning, I didn't even know Marco had this cayman leather. 
Could you please post some close up photos and other angles as well? It looks like it's iridescent which is so amazing. TIA!


----------



## lenie

I’ve been trying to be good to catch up on all of the “final orders”. I took out my silver luxe python Flora and just had to have something else in it. Just put in an order for an Aphrodite in the silver python luxe leather with silver filigree pompei handles and sides. I asked Marco to choose between pewter pompei, silver filigree pompei, and Paloma grey Nappa and he thought the silver filigree looked best. Also asked if I should do the side panels in the python or silver filigree and Marco said the silver filigree would give the bag a slightly more structured silhouette. I like be having his expert opinion. Letting him choose between light gunmetal or regular gunmetal hardware. Asked for lilac lining-it’s such a pretty color with grey and silver.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I’ve been trying to be good to catch up on all of the “final orders”. I took out my silver luxe python Flora and just had to have something else in it. Just put in an order for an Aphrodite in the silver python luxe leather with silver filigree pompei handles and sides. I asked Marco to choose between pewter pompei, silver filigree pompei, and Paloma grey Nappa and he thought the silver filigree looked best. Also asked if I should do the side panels in the python or silver filigree and Marco said the silver filigree would give the bag a slightly more structured silhouette. I like be having his expert opinion. Letting him choose between light gunmetal or regular gunmetal hardware. Asked for lilac lining-it’s such a pretty color with grey and silver.


Wow that will be something to see.


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> Are you tempted by raspberry nappa?
> I know I am!


It is one of my favorite leathers. That and the peachy pink and the black metallic.


----------



## djfmn

Please someone order a bag in the brown iridescent Cayman. I love that leather but cannot order another bag. My DH calls my closet the handbag haven.


----------



## Aminu

@lenie Goodness, that sounds amazing! What do silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei look like, I don't recall seeing either of those leathers...?


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> Wow! The Angelica is stunning, I didn't even know Marco had this cayman leather.
> Could you please post some close up photos and other angles as well? It looks like it's iridescent which is so amazing. TIA!


FYI he told me he has enough for a regular size Angelica!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a lot of MM bags and love every one of them. But I have found my all time favorite Massaccesi bag. I love it snapped, but was wondering if it would stay open and in shape if I unsnapped it  for a change in style. Well, Marco  has created it so that you can snap it open as well.  This little bag is just perfect. I cannot wait to get the other one that I have ordered. I have changed favorites two or three times, but I believe it is going to be hard for me to find an MM that I like better than this one!  When it first was introduced I liked it, but not enough to order one.  Thank goodness someone posted one on BST and I decided to try it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal Jewel, I hope your friend won't mind that I copied her V midi!  Or is it full size. After buying a V midi preowned and falling in love with it, I knew I had to have a second one and hers immediately jumped into my mind. So I ordered it, exactly like hers.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, as they say. Oh and I have a bordeaux Juliet midi almost the same color as yours. I love it as well.  I am not very creative, so I have to depend on you ladies for inspiration, lol.  Keep those photos coming.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a lot of MM bags and love every one of them. But I have found my all time favorite Massaccesi bag. I love it snapped, but was wondering if it would stay open and in shape if I unsnapped it  for a change in style. Well, Marco  has created it so that you can snap it open as well.  This little bag is just perfect. I cannot wait to get the other one that I have ordered. I have changed favorites two or three times, but I believe it is going to be hard for me to find an MM that I like better than this one!  When it first was introduced I liked it, but not enough to order one.  Thank goodness someone posted one on BST and I decided to try it.
> View attachment 4504987
> View attachment 4504988
> View attachment 4504989


I felt the same way when I got my first Victoria!


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I’ve been trying to be good to catch up on all of the “final orders”. I took out my silver luxe python Flora and just had to have something else in it. Just put in an order for an Aphrodite in the silver python luxe leather with silver filigree pompei handles and sides. I asked Marco to choose between pewter pompei, silver filigree pompei, and Paloma grey Nappa and he thought the silver filigree looked best. Also asked if I should do the side panels in the python or silver filigree and Marco said the silver filigree would give the bag a slightly more structured silhouette. I like be having his expert opinion. Letting him choose between light gunmetal or regular gunmetal hardware. Asked for lilac lining-it’s such a pretty color with grey and silver.


This bag will be so luxurious!


----------



## lenie

Aminu said:


> @lenie Goodness, that sounds amazing! What do silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei look like, I don't recall seeing either of those leathers...?


I'll take a post a picture of my silver luxe python.  It was a limited leather offering.  the silver filigree pompei is a new color for fall.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Please someone order a bag in the brown iridescent Cayman. I love that leather but cannot order another bag. My DH calls my closet the handbag haven.


More like “handbag HEAVEN”—-you have a wonderful, colorful collection.

Love your black and white shorthair Mia, BTW.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a lot of MM bags and love every one of them. But I have found my all time favorite Massaccesi bag. I love it snapped, but was wondering if it would stay open and in shape if I unsnapped it  for a change in style. Well, Marco  has created it so that you can snap it open as well.  This little bag is just perfect. I cannot wait to get the other one that I have ordered. I have changed favorites two or three times, but I believe it is going to be hard for me to find an MM that I like better than this one!  When it first was introduced I liked it, but not enough to order one.  Thank goodness someone posted one on BST and I decided to try it.
> View attachment 4504987
> View attachment 4504988
> View attachment 4504989


These stunning colorblocked Victorias are super super tempting me. I almost want to sell my much beloved Selene and replace it with a beautiful Victoria like one of these!! You guys are so tempting!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bellebellebelle19 said:


> These stunning colorblocked Victorias are super super tempting me. I almost want to sell my much beloved Selene and replace it with a beautiful Victoria like one of these!! You guys are so tempting!!


Go for it gal. I am sure you can find a willing buyer for that Selene.


----------



## starsong

djfmn said:


> My new Mia in black and white short hair and black nappa is here.
> The HW is dark gunmetal and it is lined with black nappa and the inside lining is I think is burgundy. But I am not 100% sure. Marco picked the lining and the HW. It looks as though it is either the red or the burgundy. I absolutely love it. Marco said the lining is burgundy.
> 
> View attachment 4502819
> View attachment 4502820
> View attachment 4502821
> View attachment 4502822


This is so chic! Love it!


----------



## lenie

Here’s a picture of the silver python luxe calf.


----------



## anitalilac

lenie said:


> Here’s a picture of the silver python luxe calf.


oh my! be still my heart!!! this would be stunning in Angelica!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> More like “handbag HEAVEN”—-you have a wonderful, colorful collection.
> 
> Love your black and white shorthair Mia, BTW.


Little Birdie told me that you @tenKrat might be the one to have taken the brown iridescent Cayman leather
If it is thank you saved me from myself!!!!


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> This is so chic! Love it!


Thank you starsong I also think it is very chic and so classic and classy looking. Such a fun bag. I think Marco did a terrific job. All I said is that I want a Mia in this leather and left the rest to him. He added the black nappa trim and handle and strap and lined the flap of the bag in black nappa. He also selected the gunmetal HW and the burgundy lining. I actually never know what my bag is going to look like. I usually tell Marco I want a certain style like a midi Juliet in a certain leather and then I leave the rest up to him when it comes to lining and HW etc. I have never been disappointed.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Little Birdie told me that you @tenKrat might be the one to have taken the brown iridescent Cayman leather
> If it is thank you saved me from myself!!!!


So glad...was about to email Marco  Thank you @tenKrat and please show us the lovely result!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here’s a picture of the silver python luxe calf.


This is gorgeous. I asked Marco if he had any of this leather left and he said he has 2 skins left enough for 2 bags any style. Wow I think this leather is amazing!!


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> So glad...was about to email Marco  Thank you @tenKrat and please show us the lovely result!


@pinkorchid20 Marco indicated he might have a little of this leather left to make a small leather bag so if you are still interested I would email him.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> @pinkorchid20 Marco indicated he might have a little of this leather left to make a small leather bag so if you are still interested I would email him.


Oh don’t tempt me please...in touch with him on another inquiry anyway. I might just ask...


----------



## carterazo

pinkorchid20 said:


> Oh don’t tempt me please...in touch with him on another inquiry anyway. I might just ask...


----------



## VanBod1525

clu0984 said:


> View attachment 4504194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New goodies. Luna in metallic amethyst.  Demetra in metallic amethyst and Penelope messenger in bronze goat.  So in love


Gorgeous. That bronze goat is amazing. Very curious about the Luna. What is it like size wise...looks quite small but intrigued to know what it fits.


----------



## carterazo

VanBod1525 said:


> Gorgeous. That bronze goat is amazing. Very curious about the Luna. What is it like size wise...looks quite small but intrigued to know what it fits.


Good to see you, Vannie!
I too am curious about the Luna. I love it's shape and design. It looks like my perfect size too. I just want to see a reveal on here first.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Little Birdie told me that you @tenKrat might be the one to have taken the brown iridescent Cayman leather
> If it is thank you saved me from myself!!!!





pinkorchid20 said:


> So glad...was about to email Marco  Thank you @tenKrat and please show us the lovely result!


Yes, I’m the one. 

I ordered a Grande Mia for the brown iridescent caiman leather.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Just bringing the discussion from the reference thread onto here.
> 
> I made a realization with the strap attachment of the midi Juliet.  Maybe it was the effect of the diagonal strap attachment that made me NOT love that bag!!  I didn't like the look when the bag was open when worn crossbody because it gaped and had this irregular shape.  And I found it difficult to zip up from the sides because of the "deformed" shape.  So maybe the new attachment addresses my issues on the bag.  But I have already rehomed mine though.


My midi Juliet does not have the diagonal strap attachment. As soon as you posted this I went and looked at my pewter laminato midi Juliet and it has the strap attachment in the middle of the bag by the zipper. I did not have the issue you are describing but I think if the strap  on the diagonal it would gape and have an irregular shape.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Coastal Jewel, I hope your friend won't mind that I copied her V midi!  Or is it full size. After buying a V midi preowned and falling in love with it, I knew I had to have a second one and hers immediately jumped into my mind. So I ordered it, exactly like hers.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, as they say. Oh and I have a bordeaux Juliet midi almost the same color as yours. I love it as well.  I am not very creative, so I have to depend on you ladies for inspiration, lol.  Keep those photos coming.
> View attachment 4505015


She will be thrilled.  I’ve tried to get her on TPF but she’s been challenged at login.  I will let her know!


----------



## christinemliu

Wow, when I was screenshotting the Aurora to recommend to someone on another thread, I noticed the lambskin interior lining that was already pointed out, but there were a slew of other options too! Sorry if someone also said that as well, but wow!:


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Wow, when I was screenshotting the Aurora to recommend to someone on another thread, I noticed the lambskin interior lining that was already pointed out, but there were a slew of other options too! Sorry if someone also said that as well, but wow!:
> View attachment 4508848
> View attachment 4508849


Yes, indeed, noticed that as well and just hope that all those alterations don't make it overly complicated for Marco and consume all of his resources. I had assumed he would reduce the alteration options from now on to be able to be more efficient. I am certainly not complaining, just hope that this is a step in the right direction.


----------



## southernbelle43

pinkorchid20 said:


> Yes, indeed, noticed that as well and just hope that all those alterations don't make it overly complicated for Marco and consume all of his resources. I had assumed he would reduce the alteration options from now on to be able to be more efficient. I am certainly not complaining, just hope that this is a step in the right direction.


I had the same thought.


----------



## mleleigh

pinkorchid20 said:


> Yes, indeed, noticed that as well and just hope that all those alterations don't make it overly complicated for Marco and consume all of his resources. I had assumed he would reduce the alteration options from now on to be able to be more efficient. I am certainly not complaining, just hope that this is a step in the right direction.



I think he’s trying to build out the website with more options to minimize the need for email communication to place orders.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am excited that my red Pompei Little Miss M arrives today.  I think I  have tried every MM style except for two of them!


----------



## pinkorchid20

mleleigh said:


> I think he’s trying to build out the website with more options to minimize the need for email communication to place orders.


Yes, absolutely and I hope he'll be able to finalize this project soon as this will allow me to simply submit an order without having to bother poor Marco (although I know he actually likes that type of interaction with his customers). Still, every change will be an additional extra step that deviates from the regular process and steps it requires to craft each bag. I still wonder how Marco will manage to cater to all those options without loosing sight and time (as I feel many of those options are also underpriced for the amount of work they probably take).


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I think he’s trying to build out the website with more options to minimize the need for email communication to place orders.


I agree it will be easier if all the options are on the website for ordering instead of all the emails we send him. I know he is trying to get the website built out. The midi Juliet is now on the website.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Like many of you, I thought that Marco would taylor back on the individualized specification as I’m certain  they do require more time and increase the potential for errors.   But his vision is to allow his customers to have a bespoke creation.  So let’s hope it works and he can continue creating for us.


----------



## anabg

I just got an email that my bag from the kickstarter shipped. I am at the airport and won't be back until end of next week. For once, I am hoping the post takes its time.


----------



## clu0984

I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


----------



## Devyn Danielle

The new leathers Marco just posted are amazing!


----------



## southernbelle43

He is tempting me with these new leathers. Just when I am trying to sort and choose my favorite bags and let go of the rest.


----------



## TotinScience

Never thought I would say these words together, but that emerald crystal goat is KILLING ME


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco if he had any special goat and vachetta leathers. He sent me some of the special leathers that he has. They are absolutely gorgeous. He has posted them on FB but I asked if he could send me the files I am posting them here. He said all these leathers are first come first serve and he is doing a special of 20% off.
Here are the goat leathers.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the python leathers also all are 20% off. These are all first come first served and email orders only.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the vachetta. Marco indicated this is a softer vachetta. These are also 20% off first come first served and email orders.


----------



## Coastal jewel

New limited leathers just posted on Facebook...these are the general posts.. there are pics of each leather as well


----------



## djfmn

Marco told me he has 3 of each skins which means 3 regular bags for all of the leathers except the Python Suede - Beige on Silver Mirror. He only has one skin in this leather which will make one bag. 
I saw these leathers when I was visiting him in Italy and asked him why he would not let us have access to these limited leathers. He said when he had time he would take photos and perhaps do a special limited offer sale with 20% off. He also told me these special leathers are about twice the price of his regular leathers. 

The reason I asked him to please let us have access to these leathers is because I wanted the goat in emerald green in particular. I have placed my order for an emerald green goat bag between Little Diana and Midi Juliet.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Never thought I would say these words together, but that emerald crystal goat is KILLING ME


Guess what I saw this Emerald green goat when I was visiting his workshop. He showed me a lot of his high end limited leathers in his store room. I asked him to please let us have access to these one of a kind special leathers. Selfishly I wanted the emerald green goat. He said it takes time to sort the leathers and photograph them. I recently emailed him and said please will you photograph and put the special leathers I saw when I visited you on sale. Eventually I wore him down. 

He has enough for 3 bags in all the leathers except for the Python Suede beige on silver mirror which he has enough for one bag. 

*HE NOW ENOUGH EMERALD GREEN GOAT FOR 2 BAGS - I PLACED AN ORDER FOR A BAG IN THIS LEATHER!!!!!*


----------



## lulu212121

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


Thank you for these comparison shots. They really help! Gorgeous


----------



## vink

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he had any special goat and vachetta leathers. He sent me some of the special leathers that he has. They are absolutely gorgeous. He has posted them on FB but I asked if he could send me the files I am posting them here. He said all these leathers are first come first serve and he is doing a special of 20% off.
> Here are the goat leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510438
> View attachment 4510439
> View attachment 4510440
> View attachment 4510441


Wow! The blue is pretty! I should think about the style.


----------



## vink

Thanks for posting these, D! ☺️


----------



## eleanors36

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


Thank you so much!


----------



## djfmn

Dang it I changed my mind at least I think I have changed my mind!!! I am going to go with the blue goat and not the emerald green. I gave my friend my Africa blue midi Soulmate because she really wanted it and I sold a lovely tpf lady my Africa blue Zhoe. I loved the Africa blue leather and I decided that the blue goat is pretty close to Africa blue. Hence the change to the snorkel blue goat. Now I have to decide on the style either Little Diana or midi Juliet. 
Decisions decisions.


----------



## southernbelle43

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


Thank you.  We love comparisons.  They are so helpful. Lovely bags.


----------



## carterazo

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


Thank you so much for the mod shots and comparison shots!!! Luna looks fabulous on you!  Can you share what fits inside?  Thanks!


----------



## clu0984

carterazo said:


> Thank you so much for the mod shots and comparison shots!!! Luna looks fabulous on you!  Can you share what fits inside?  Thanks!


Yes, I’ll get to that this weekend.  Haven’t carried it yet!


----------



## carterazo

clu0984 said:


> Yes, I’ll get to that this weekend.  Haven’t carried it yet!


Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here are the vachetta. Marco indicated this is a softer vachetta. These are also 20% off first come first served and email orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510460
> View attachment 4510461
> View attachment 4510462
> View attachment 4510463
> View attachment 4510464
> View attachment 4510465
> View attachment 4510466
> View attachment 4510467
> View attachment 4510468



That amber tan looks so yummy!!!  Meanwhile, my money tree is still completely bare....


----------



## jaspearl

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


Thank you so much for your modelling shots and comparison. 
Would you say that Luna holds more than the Penelope Messenger since it's a single  compartment?


----------



## jaspearl

clu0984 said:


> Yes, I’ll get to that this weekend.  Haven’t carried it yet!


Thank you!


----------



## jaspearl

I told myself I would NOT buy another bag this year. MM bags are extremely tempting though! 
And I know why... that's coz I know I can get the choice of leather I want and the exact type of bag that I need.
For all other brands, there was always something slightly off, handle not quite long enough, not enough compartments, not quite the perfect colour, but I bought them anyway. 
With customisation, MM bags are perfect for me. And that's why they are so hard to resist!


----------



## southernbelle43

The great thing about MM is that if you don't really want or need to buy a bag right now, you know he will come out with great leathers later. That is what keeps me from trying to dig into my flat wallet!


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> I told myself I would NOT buy another bag this year. MM bags are extremely tempting though!
> And I know why... that's coz I know I can get the choice of leather I want and the exact type of bag that I need.
> For all other brands, there was always something slightly off, handle not quite long enough, not enough compartments, not quite the perfect colour, but I bought them anyway.
> With customisation, MM bags are perfect for me. And that's why they are so hard to resist!


I also said no more bags this year but these special leathers are just to tempting. The crystal goat is just amazing and I love the vachetta's. I am getting the crystal goat in Snorkel Blue. Originally I thought I would Emerald green but changed my mind to the blue. I had given away my Africa blue leather bags to a friend my daughter and sold one. I really miss that leather and I think the Goat Crystal Blue snorkel is similar to the Africa blue and I want to get another bag in that color. Of course I am also looking at some of the vachetta leather as well. I am looking at my money tree and deciding if I should break down and get a soft vachetta bag. Hmm I am really tempted!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

It finally arrived and there were a couple of surprises for me. i did not realize it had five (5) pockets inside which is great. Plus i like the tucked corners.  They do not touch when the bag is sitting.  Plus the zipper is made so that I can leave the bag open, as I prefer my totes, and the zipper is well out of the way.  All in all this Little Miss M in red Pompei is a great bag.  The color is a perfect red, not warm with yellow or cool with blue tones. It is just red. 
I am never disappointed with Marco's bags.


----------



## tenKrat

The bag I ordered from the Kickstarter campaign arrived today via UPS. 

Luna in burgundy and rose pebbled leather, light gunmetal hw, silver lining, and the shortened strap (14.5”).



Details:


----------



## tenKrat

Luna with the 14.5” shorter strap at the highest setting on 5’4” me:


----------



## tenKrat

What fits in Luna—-this group of items is the max it can hold without  getting the unsightly bulge in the bag. (Pen case, small notepad, card case, key cles, coin purse, slim pouch, and compact wallet)

I prefer Luna to Penelope Messenger for a small, more elegant bag.  PM is great for a very casual look.  I’ll try to take a pic of these items later in the PM to see if they fit just as nicely as they do in Luna.


----------



## tenKrat

I put the same items in my Penelope Messenger in dark grey merinos leather. No ugly bulges here either, but it is at max capacity. I took pics but not sure if they are helpful. At least you get to see another MM bag. 



Loaded with the same items as were in the Luna:


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> The bag I ordered from the Kickstarter campaign arrived today via UPS.
> 
> Luna in burgundy and rose pebbled leather, light gunmetal hw, silver lining, and the shortened strap (14.5”).
> View attachment 4511130
> 
> 
> Details:
> View attachment 4511133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511137


Very nice!  I ordered the Luna as well, but then changed to the Little Miss M.  But there may still be a Luna in my future, I like the looks of it a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I am curious. I am about 2.5 years into MM bag purchases.  My first buys were the larger bags, like the Selene, the Modena, etc.  But as MM has progressed and as I have progressed in my bag journey, I am now buying much smaller bags.  I would like to trim the number of  bags in my closet, but it is really hard to part with the original ones.  
Are you changing your styles/sizes/leathers compared to early on? Are you selling/trading/ or gifting your original bags?  It is really hard for me to put them on the market.


----------



## Kylacove

I need different sized bags for different functions. I too started with larger MM bags and have gone to smaller or medium size to fill that niche. My rule if thumb is to only get rid of a bag if I never see myself wearing it again. Put it away for a while and see if you miss it. There are a couple I'm on the fence about as they are similar to others that are used more but some leathers can't be replaced. I sympathize Southernbelle.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I have one bag I ordered early on that when it came I was all “ehhhh”...I am trying to decide whether to sell on Posh or gift it or what.


----------



## Kylacove

I would try the BST on Facebook first as you would have MM fans there.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> I need different sized bags for different functions. I too started with larger MM bags and have gone to smaller or medium size to fill that niche. My rule if thumb is to only get rid of a bag if I never see myself wearing it again. Put it away for a while and see if you miss it. There are a couple I'm on the fence about as they are similar to others that are used more but some leathers can't be replaced. I sympathize Southernbelle.


Thanks.  That is good advice and addresses the fact that I still like my original bags..


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I have one bag I ordered early on that when it came I was all “ehhhh”...I am trying to decide whether to sell on Posh or gift it or what.


As Kylacove said, do try the Massaccesi Buy, Sell and Trade on Facebook.


----------



## coach943

The buy, sell, trade on Facebook is great. I'm a big fan of Marco's larger bags. I have too many small bags in my Vintage Coach collection, and I have no reason to buy any more small bags that I don't carry as often as my shoulder bags and tote-style bags. 

I've been going through my collection of bags and carrying some of the ones that I've been on the fence about. If I still like it, it stays. If I don't like it, I'm getting rid of it. On the plus side, my bag-selling account is now to the point that I can easily buy another bag from Marco if I decide to.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kylacove said:


> I would try the BST on Facebook first as you would have MM fans there.


I don't have FB so I would have to create a profile for just that. Would they think that looked suspicious? Because I"m not joining FB for real.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Anyone order anything from the latest leathers? I ordered a Daphne in the white and anthracite python.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I don't have FB so I would have to create a profile for just that. Would they think that looked suspicious? Because I"m not joining FB for real.


I am not sure.


----------



## Kylacove

BittyMonkey said:


> I don't have FB so I would have to create a profile for just that. Would they think that looked suspicious? Because I"m not joining FB for real.


I don't know what you mean by not joining facebook for real. I haven't filled out a profile or added a picture on purpose and still read facebook. I don't want my personal stuff out on the internet but I need to keep up with some things via facebook.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> It finally arrived and there were a couple of surprises for me. i did not realize it had five (5) pockets inside which is great. Plus i like the tucked corners.  They do not touch when the bag is sitting.  Plus the zipper is made so that I can leave the bag open, as I prefer my totes, and the zipper is well out of the way.  All in all this Little Miss M in red Pompei is a great bag.  The color is a perfect red, not warm with yellow or cool with blue tones. It is just red.
> I am never disappointed with Marco's bags.
> View attachment 4511096
> 
> View attachment 4511097


Oh 5 pockets?? Can we see a pic? Very lovely Little Miss M!!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> What fits in Luna—-this group of items is the max it can hold without  getting the unsightly bulge in the bag. (Pen case, small notepad, card case, key cles, coin purse, slim pouch, and compact wallet)
> 
> I prefer Luna to Penelope Messenger for a small, more elegant bag.  PM is great for a very casual look.  I’ll try to take a pic of these items later in the PM to see if they fit just as nicely as they do in Luna.
> View attachment 4511145
> 
> View attachment 4511146


@tenKrat, she's so gorgeous!! The color combo and detail are breathtaking, and thank you for all your efforts to show us what fits. Ohhh...your Luna is making my mouth water in anticipation of my Aurora whenever she comes!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I am curious. I am about 2.5 years into MM bag purchases.  My first buys were the larger bags, like the Selene, the Modena, etc.  But as MM has progressed and as I have progressed in my bag journey, I am now buying much smaller bags.  I would like to trim the number of  bags in my closet, but it is really hard to part with the original ones.
> Are you changing your styles/sizes/leathers compared to early on? Are you selling/trading/ or gifting your original bags?  It is really hard for me to put them on the market.


As you know (thank you for your help!), I am selling/sold some bags. My style and needs have definitely changed and even the leathers I prefer have taken a bag journey. In one case (Juliet Midi), I have multiple and decided to sell one I will reach for the least.
It's a process. There are certain bags (including some MM), I think I will always keep, and others that need to go to make room for new ones...but I agree it's hard! I guess one of my litmus tests is, will I even notice if that bag (child haha) is gone. Some bags I forgot I even own...and then realize those ones then I shouldn't own...
Recently, with another brand, I traded with someone and that was a great experience! Something I wasn't using for something I loved, and all that it cost was the price of shipping! I have also gifted, including MM, and that's also gratifying, since most people really appreciate a leather bag. So I guess I have been doing all 3 methods haha: selling, gifting, and trading...


----------



## HermesHope

My Diana is on its way! Sooo excited!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It finally arrived and there were a couple of surprises for me. i did not realize it had five (5) pockets inside which is great. Plus i like the tucked corners.  They do not touch when the bag is sitting.  Plus the zipper is made so that I can leave the bag open, as I prefer my totes, and the zipper is well out of the way.  All in all this Little Miss M in red Pompei is a great bag.  The color is a perfect red, not warm with yellow or cool with blue tones. It is just red.
> I am never disappointed with Marco's bags.
> View attachment 4511096
> 
> View attachment 4511097


This is gorgeous I love the shade of red leather you selected. I have not tried a Little Miss M after your description I am really tempted to try this MM style.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> The bag I ordered from the Kickstarter campaign arrived today via UPS.
> 
> Luna in burgundy and rose pebbled leather, light gunmetal hw, silver lining, and the shortened strap (14.5”).
> View attachment 4511130
> 
> 
> Details:
> View attachment 4511133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511137


I love this color combination what an amazing choice. This is such a fun bag. Whenever I see these color combinations I really love them. Enjoy this fabulous new bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous I love the shade of red leather you selected. I have not tried a Little Miss M after your description I am really tempted to try this MM style.


I don’t know why I never tried it before. My taste has changed over the past two years.   MM’s smaller bags now appeal to me and I am delighted with the small Victoria and the small Little Miss M.  This is a delightful bag, sleek and classy. It carries well and I like the long comfortable handles.  Plus the sleekness of Pompei leather suits it well.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> It finally arrived and there were a couple of surprises for me. i did not realize it had five (5) pockets inside which is great. Plus i like the tucked corners.  They do not touch when the bag is sitting.  Plus the zipper is made so that I can leave the bag open, as I prefer my totes, and the zipper is well out of the way.  All in all this Little Miss M in red Pompei is a great bag.  The color is a perfect red, not warm with yellow or cool with blue tones. It is just red.
> I am never disappointed with Marco's bags.
> View attachment 4511096
> 
> View attachment 4511097


Beautiful,  congrats!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> What fits in Luna—-this group of items is the max it can hold without  getting the unsightly bulge in the bag. (Pen case, small notepad, card case, key cles, coin purse, slim pouch, and compact wallet)
> 
> I prefer Luna to Penelope Messenger for a small, more elegant bag.  PM is great for a very casual look.  I’ll try to take a pic of these items later in the PM to see if they fit just as nicely as they do in Luna.
> View attachment 4511145
> 
> View attachment 4511146


Congrats on this lovely bag! 
I really like the short strap. Thanks for all the pics about what fits. Would you mind comparing Luna to regular Zhoe?


----------



## southernbelle43

I took Miss M to the Farmer’s market.  Those of you in the warmer climes have access to fresh fruits and vegetables all the time.  But we only have about 4 months to get them, so we overdose!


----------



## lenie

BittyMonkey said:


> Anyone order anything from the latest leathers? I ordered a Daphne in the white and anthracite python.


I ordered an Angelica Messenger in the navy blue cuoio vachetta and a Zhoe in the Amber tan cuoio  vachetta. The Amber tan looks very similar to the original rust vachetta ( maybe just a tad deeper)which sold out awhile ago


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> As you know (thank you for your help!), I am selling/sold some bags. My style and needs have definitely changed and even the leathers I prefer have taken a bag journey. In one case (Juliet Midi), I have multiple and decided to sell one I will reach for the least.
> It's a process. There are certain bags (including some MM), I think I will always keep, and others that need to go to make room for new ones...but I agree it's hard! I guess one of my litmus tests is, will I even notice if that bag (child haha) is gone. Some bags I forgot I even own...and then realize those ones then I shouldn't own...
> Recently, with another brand, I traded with someone and that was a great experience! Something I wasn't using for something I loved, and all that it cost was the price of shipping! I have also gifted, including MM, and that's also gratifying, since most people really appreciate a leather bag. So I guess I have been doing all 3 methods haha: selling, gifting, and trading...


I am in the same boat my needs have changed and I have gone to much smaller bags. When I was working full time and going into an office and to see clients I carried so much stuff I used bigger bags. I had 4 Midi Selenes and 6 midi Soulmates. I now have 2 midi Selenes and 1 midi Soulmate. I had 3 midi Minervas and I now have none of those. Most of the larger bags that I had I gifted to my daughter and friends and sold some on the BST and traded some as well. I much prefer smaller bags and use those more frequently than I do my larger bags. I love the mid size to smaller bags. I use my Little Tulipano's all the time along with all of my Zhoe's, Mini Zhoe, regular Zhoe and Zhoe Legends and both my Aura's. The Angelica is a great size and I love the midi Juliet another perfect size for my needs. So yes my bag needs and likes have definitely changed. When it comes to leathers well that is just a totally different story. When it comes to MM leathers I find I like all of them. His leathers are amazing and I cannot say I have ever been disappointed. I was always nervous of vachetta thought it might be too heavy but I own a Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta and I like it a lot. I have to admit and it is probably no secret to all my MM tpf friends I just like MM handbags. The smell of the leather the quality of his bags and the fact that I can have them made to my specifications. PERFECT!!!!  When Marco let me to go into his leather stockroom my husband said he thought I might ask if I could bring a camp bed and spend the night smelling and looking at all the leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> As you know (thank you for your help!), I am selling/sold some bags. My style and needs have definitely changed and even the leathers I prefer have taken a bag journey. In one case (Juliet Midi), I have multiple and decided to sell one I will reach for the least.
> It's a process. There are certain bags (including some MM), I think I will always keep, and others that need to go to make room for new ones...but I agree it's hard! I guess one of my litmus tests is, will I even notice if that bag (child haha) is gone. Some bags I forgot I even own...and then realize those ones then I shouldn't own...
> Recently, with another brand, I traded with someone and that was a great experience! Something I wasn't using for something I loved, and all that it cost was the price of shipping! I have also gifted, including MM, and that's also gratifying, since most people really appreciate a leather bag. So I guess I have been doing all 3 methods haha: selling, gifting, and trading...


I love your litmus test. i do have a couple that I would not miss at all. Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am in the same boat my needs have changed and I have gone to much smaller bags. When I was working full time and going into an office and to see clients I carried so much stuff I used bigger bags. I had 4 Midi Selenes and 6 midi Soulmates. I now have 2 midi Selenes and 1 midi Soulmate. I had 3 midi Minervas and I now have none of those. Most of the larger bags that I had I gifted to my daughter and friends and sold some on the BST and traded some as well. I much prefer smaller bags and use those more frequently than I do my larger bags. I love the mid size to smaller bags. I use my Little Tulipano's all the time along with all of my Zhoe's, Mini Zhoe, regular Zhoe and Zhoe Legends and both my Aura's. The Angelica is a great size and I love the midi Juliet another perfect size for my needs. So yes my bag needs and likes have definitely changed. When it comes to leathers well that is just a totally different story. When it comes to MM leathers I find I like all of them. His leathers are amazing and I cannot say I have ever been disappointed. I was always nervous of vachetta thought it might be too heavy but I own a Little Tulipano in River blue vachetta and I like it a lot. I have to admit and it is probably no secret to all my MM tpf friends I just like MM handbags. The smell of the leather the quality of his bags and the fact that I can have them made to my specifications. PERFECT!!!!  When Marco let me to go into his leather stockroom my husband said he thought I might ask if I could bring a camp bed and spend the night smelling and looking at all the leathers.



I am still so jealous of your getting to  meet him and see his shop.  And believe it or not his incredible leathers keep me from ordering too many bags. Like this last bunch. They are absolutely gorgeous, but I don’t worry that I am missing out on anything because there will be more.  He never lets us down.


----------



## southernbelle43

Christinemliu, thank you again.  Every once in a while something I hear, see or read sinks  in and it is like a light turning on.
I was instantly able to think of three bags that could disappear in a puff of smoke and I would never miss them.  So they are going on the auction block or will be gifted.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat, she's so gorgeous!! The color combo and detail are breathtaking, and thank you for all your efforts to show us what fits. Ohhh...your Luna is making my mouth water in anticipation of my Aurora whenever she comes!


I’m interested in seeing an Aurora here soon.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Congrats on this lovely bag!
> I really like the short strap. Thanks for all the pics about what fits. Would you mind comparing Luna to regular Zhoe?


Sure, I’ll post by the end of the weekend.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I took Miss M to the Farmer’s market.  Those of you in the warmer climes have access to fresh fruits and vegetables all the time.  But we only have about 4 months to get them, so we overdose!
> View attachment 4512082


Nice pic. I love all the colors of the fruits, veggies, and your Little Miss M.


----------



## tenKrat

My big statement bag, Hera in royal blue goat suede, light gunmetal hw, and a dark brown Aquila matte strap. I will ask Marco to make another strap that is much shorter. I didn’t realize that this strap makes the bag hang too low on me. 

Lots of beautiful bright blue, soft leather:



And the orange lining makes me happy, too:


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I ordered an Angelica Messenger in the navy blue cuoio vachetta and a Zhoe in the Amber tan cuoio  vachetta. The Amber tan looks very similar to the original rust vachetta ( maybe just a tad deeper)which sold out awhile ago


Love your choices!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Nice pic. I love all the colors of the fruits, veggies, and your Little Miss M.


Thank you. The food was delicious!  And the Little Miss M is a definite keeper.


----------



## Coastal jewel

clu0984 said:


> I have had requests to post modeling pics of the Luna.  I also posted comparisons against Juliet midi and penny messenger


. These are all beauties.  



Devyn Danielle said:


> The new leathers Marco just posted are amazing!


 YEP



tenKrat said:


> The bag I ordered from the Kickstarter campaign arrived today via UPS.
> Oh dear TenK you are so creative!  I love this bag.  To see the detail close up is amazing.  As always you help me with new ideas.  And the short strap is great,
> 
> Luna in burgundy and rose pebbled leather, light gunmetal hw, silver lining, and the shortened strap (14.5”).
> View attachment 4511130
> 
> 
> Details:
> View attachment 4511133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4511137






southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I am curious. I am about 2.5 years into MM bag purchases.  My first buys were the larger bags, like the Selene, the Modena, etc.  But as MM has progressed and as I have progressed in my bag journey, I am now buying much smaller bags.  I would like to trim the number of  bags in my closet, but it is really hard to part with the original ones.
> Are you changing your styles/sizes/leathers compared to early on? Are you selling/trading/ or gifting your original bags?  It is really hard for me to put them on the market.


. I sell, trade and gift... and it looks like I may have a couple that just can’t make my rotation!  So that means they are probably perfect for someone else.  I am now tending to buy smaller bags.



BittyMonkey said:


> I don't have FB so I would have to create a profile for just that. Would they think that looked suspicious? Because I"m not joining FB for real.


. I think that would be fine...  we know you.. I’d love to see your “oops” bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have a friend who hasn’t master TPF but she is a MM lover.  She is going through chemo for breast cancer.  She got the absolutely sweetest email in the world from Marco today.  It brings tears to my eyes.  And she nabbed some green goat!  Where else in our world does that happen???


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I have a friend who hasn’t master TPF but she is a MM lover.  She is going through chemo for breast cancer.  She got the absolutely sweetest email in the world from Marco today.  It brings tears to my eyes.  And she nabbed some green goat!  Where else in our world does that happen???


That is heart warming.  With all of the hatred being spewed in the news, we need more stories like this.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> My big statement bag, Hera in royal blue goat suede, light gunmetal hw, and a dark brown Aquila matte strap. I will ask Marco to make another strap that is much shorter. I didn’t realize that this strap makes the bag hang too low on me.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bright blue, soft leather:
> View attachment 4512313
> 
> 
> And the orange lining makes me happy, too:
> View attachment 4512315


Try the original Hera short strap, the hardware is so unique.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> My big statement bag, Hera in royal blue goat suede, light gunmetal hw, and a dark brown Aquila matte strap. I will ask Marco to make another strap that is much shorter. I didn’t realize that this strap makes the bag hang too low on me.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bright blue, soft leather:
> View attachment 4512313
> 
> 
> And the orange lining makes me happy, too:
> View attachment 4512315


Beautiful!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> My big statement bag, Hera in royal blue goat suede, light gunmetal hw, and a dark brown Aquila matte strap. I will ask Marco to make another strap that is much shorter. I didn’t realize that this strap makes the bag hang too low on me.
> 
> Lots of beautiful bright blue, soft leather:
> View attachment 4512313
> 
> 
> And the orange lining makes me happy, too:
> View attachment 4512315


Oh...I love blue and brown!!! Really, you have a way of picking the best combos. While you wait for a new strap from Marco, would a Minerva Midi one somewhat work in the meantime?


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Try the original Hera short strap, the hardware is so unique.


Will do.

As some of you may have noted, I really like the Minerva shoulder strap (I have a few for different bags), so that’s what I requested. I failed to clarify that it should be made in the same length as the original Hera strap. No big deal. I can still use the current strap because it actually works well as a crossbody strap on me.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Oh...I love blue and brown!!! Really, you have a way of picking the best combos. While you wait for a new strap from Marco, would a Minerva Midi one somewhat work in the meantime?


I might be able to use one of my Minerva shoulder straps. I will have to find a coordinating color that looks nice with the blue suede because none of my straps are dark brown.


----------



## TotinScience

Juliet midi, Little Penelope, and my favorite coffee tumbler are supporting me on some boring data analysis today


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> I think that would be fine...  we know you.. I’d love to see your “oops” bags.


I'll set that up this weekend. It's not really 'oops'...the Tulipano I got in Pompeii is pretty, but I really like other leathers more than Pompeii now that I have a range of bags. I was thinking about giving it to my SIL but she's annoying me so I'd rather sell it.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Juliet midi, Little Penelope, and my favorite coffee tumbler are supporting me on some boring data analysis today





TotinScience said:


> Juliet midi, Little Penelope, and my favorite coffee tumbler are supporting me on some boring data analysis today


That bag is so perfect!  The color, the style.  I wish I did not already have one or I would make you an offer you cannot refuse, sigh. Sorry you are having to work this weekend.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Juliet midi, Little Penelope, and my favorite coffee tumbler are supporting me on some boring data analysis today


I love this leather color. Looks like chartreuse to me. Is it chartreuse? One of my favorite colors. Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I love this leather color. Looks like chartreuse to me. Is it chartreuse? One of my favorite colors. Gorgeous ❤️


In Marco's leather color wheel it's citrus Tuscania, but chartreuse yellow is actually a very close descriptor, good eye!


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Will do.
> 
> As some of you may have noted, I really like the Minerva shoulder strap (I have a few for different bags), so that’s what I requested. I failed to clarify that it should be made in the same length as the original Hera strap. No big deal. I can still use the current strap because it actually works well as a crossbody strap on me.



The strap for the Hera is a bit shorter than the Minerva strap but I find the Hera's handle drop more comfortable because the bag is longer in height. You could customize by requesting the handle drop that suits you the most. 

I really would recommend the Hera strap instead of the Minerva strap for this bag because the style of the Hera shows off the leather and the strap has more hardware on it to balance out the simple style.



Here are some pictures of the Hera strap.
This is the only bag from Marco that has this hardware and leather set up.
The leather is looped and really stands out with the hardware.
Something to note is that because the strap has an extra strip of leather sewn in, it is a bit more rigid than the usual MM shoulder straps.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I love the strap on my Hera. It's at least half the reason I bought the design.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> The strap for the Hera is a bit shorter than the Minerva strap but I find the Hera's handle drop more comfortable because the bag is longer in height. You could customize by requesting the handle drop that suits you the most.
> 
> I really would recommend the Hera strap instead of the Minerva strap for this bag because the style of the Hera shows off the leather and the strap has more hardware on it to balance out the simple style.
> View attachment 4513027
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Hera strap.
> This is the only bag from Marco that has this hardware and leather set up.
> The leather is looped and really stands out with the hardware.
> Something to note is that because the strap has an extra strip of leather sewn in, it is a bit more rigid than the usual MM shoulder straps.
> View attachment 4513023
> 
> View attachment 4513024
> 
> View attachment 4513025
> 
> View attachment 4513026


Thanks for posting.  I have never seen that strap before.  Very nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

orchidmyst said:


> The strap for the Hera is a bit shorter than the Minerva strap but I find the Hera's handle drop more comfortable because the bag is longer in height. You could customize by requesting the handle drop that suits you the most.
> 
> I really would recommend the Hera strap instead of the Minerva strap for this bag because the style of the Hera shows off the leather and the strap has more hardware on it to balance out the simple style.
> View attachment 4513027
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Hera strap.
> This is the only bag from Marco that has this hardware and leather set up.
> The leather is looped and really stands out with the hardware.
> Something to note is that because the strap has an extra strip of leather sewn in, it is a bit more rigid than the usual MM shoulder straps.
> View attachment 4513023
> 
> View attachment 4513024
> 
> View attachment 4513025
> 
> View attachment 4513026





BittyMonkey said:


> I love the strap on my Hera. It's at least half the reason I bought the design.


That strap is gorgeous for sure!
The Hera is on my radar, too. It seems like this style is a bit overlooked.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ludmilla said:


> That strap is gorgeous for sure!
> The Hera is on my radar, too. It seems like this style is a bit overlooked.


I just carried it the other day. I have it in bronze laminato. Great bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Oh my gosh. Pooja sold that incredible handbag in the Cayman leather.  Someone snatched it up before I ever saw the posting.  I don't know that I would have bought it, but it is spectacular!


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Here are the vachetta. Marco indicated this is a softer vachetta. These are also 20% off first come first served and email orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4510460
> View attachment 4510461
> 
> View attachment 4510462
> View attachment 4510463
> View attachment 4510464
> View attachment 4510465
> View attachment 4510466
> View attachment 4510467
> View attachment 4510468



Wine, PURPLE, navy vachetta!  Oh my.  I have been purse broke for a while, but at 20% off I might have to have a purple vachetta.   I really like my Modenas, but thinking of a different style this time.  Hmm, decisions,  decisions.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Wine, PURPLE, navy vachetta!  Oh my.  I have been purse broke for a while, but at 20% off I might have to have a purple vachetta.   I really like my Modenas, but thinking of a different style this time.  Hmm, decisions,  decisions.


Those 3 vachetta are gorgeous. I really love the dark purple it has a wonderful richness to it as well as a lovely kind of smokey undertone. Beautiful.

I  asked Marco what style he likes for this leather here is his response "Many styles, I really have no idea. Personally I'd select Cuoio Toscano for a Victoria Midi, a Juliet Midi, a Soulmate Midi.....or even a smaller bag like regular Zhoe. Even a Juno backpack would be amazing in Cuoio Toscano! You can't go wrong with any MM style in this Cuoio Toscano".


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco what special leathers are still available at 20% off. Marco emailed me that all the special leathers at 20% are still available with the exception of the beige/silver python.


----------



## tenKrat

Red cherry nappa Hera with the longer Minerva strap, worn crossbody


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Those 3 vachetta are gorgeous. I really love the dark purple it has a wonderful richness to it as well as a lovely kind of smokey undertone. Beautiful.
> 
> I  asked Marco what style he likes for this leather here is his response "Many styles, I really have no idea. Personally I'd select Cuoio Toscano for a Victoria Midi, a Juliet Midi, a Soulmate Midi.....or even a smaller bag like regular Zhoe. Even a Juno backpack would be amazing in Cuoio Toscano! You can't go wrong with any MM style in this Cuoio Toscano".


Ok, so don't laugh, but I did not order the vachetta!  I really like the laminato metallic eggplant,  and decided to get that first as it might not be around as long as purple vachetta.   I decided on a midi Angel,  as I do like outside pockets a lot.  Still received 20% off, so I'm happy for now.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Red cherry nappa Hera with the longer Minerva strap, worn crossbody
> View attachment 4514067


Red bags one of my favorite colors. I always thought that red was limiting but boy I find it such an easy color to wear as a handbag.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Coastal Jewel, I hope your friend won't mind that I copied her V midi!  Or is it full size. After buying a V midi preowned and falling in love with it, I knew I had to have a second one and hers immediately jumped into my mind. So I ordered it, exactly like hers.  Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, as they say. Oh and I have a bordeaux Juliet midi almost the same color as yours. I love it as well.  I am not very creative, so I have to depend on you ladies for inspiration, lol.  Keep those photos coming.
> View attachment 4505015


Which bag holds more, midi Juliet or midi Victoria? Beautifully bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Which bag holds more, midi Juliet or midi Victoria? Beautifully bags.


Definitely the v midi, even with its snaps closed.  I put the same things in the Juliet (not using the long outside pocket that I added, thank goodness, or the bag would have been too small). I do not use the little short zipper pocket that comes with the Juliet, not showing because it is on the other side. It is too small for me.  If I were ordering another Juliet I would ask MM to leave off the short zipper pocket and just add the long snap pocket on the side. And some people don't like their phone/keys etc to stick up out of a pocket. I could put the phone in sideways and remove the fox puff off of the keys and put them inside. Lots of options. The V midi is much easier to access things in which is why I ordered another one. I like the  Juliet, just like the V midi more.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you. I came very close to snagging that midi Victoria off BST but hesitated too long.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Thank you. I came very close to snagging that midi Victoria off BST but hesitated too long.


It has turned out to be my favorite MM style for right now. Every one I have ever received has been a favorite until the next one comes along.  I am carrying smaller bags now.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, so don't laugh, but I did not order the vachetta!  I really like the laminato metallic eggplant,  and decided to get that first as it might not be around as long as purple vachetta.   I decided on a midi Angel,  as I do like outside pockets a lot.  Still received 20% off, so I'm happy for now.


I have the pewter laminato leather in a midi Juliet and it is such a great leather. I really like it. I also want some vachetta but cannot decide what color. I really like the tangerine such a pretty color.  Decisions decisions!!


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> The strap for the Hera is a bit shorter than the Minerva strap but I find the Hera's handle drop more comfortable because the bag is longer in height. You could customize by requesting the handle drop that suits you the most.
> 
> I really would recommend the Hera strap instead of the Minerva strap for this bag because the style of the Hera shows off the leather and the strap has more hardware on it to balance out the simple style.
> View attachment 4513027
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures of the Hera strap.
> This is the only bag from Marco that has this hardware and leather set up.
> The leather is looped and really stands out with the hardware.
> Something to note is that because the strap has an extra strip of leather sewn in, it is a bit more rigid than the usual MM shoulder straps.
> View attachment 4513023
> 
> View attachment 4513024
> 
> View attachment 4513025
> 
> View attachment 4513026


I love your bag!  So this strap is the standard strap that comes with it? no modifications?


----------



## dignatius

The Iride.  Definitely intended for essentials only.   (A Flora was a tight fit and prevented anything else from going in there).


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> I love your bag!  So this strap is the standard strap that comes with it? no modifications?


This is the standard Hera strap with no modifications.


----------



## BittyMonkey

dignatius said:


> The Iride.  Definitely intended for essentials only.   (A Flora was a tight fit and prevented anything else from going in there).


This is one of the bags I was trying to decide between on Kickstarter.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> This is the standard Hera strap with no modifications.


Great, thank you! I am loving the style, just need to check measurements...such an elegant and beautiful style. One of those special leathers would be great i think in this style....


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> The Iride.  Definitely intended for essentials only.   (A Flora was a tight fit and prevented anything else from going in there).


I love this. The color combination is gorgeous. I love yellow and this is perfect. This is definitely a style I will get in the future. I also love the two color combo. Enjoy.


----------



## orchidmyst

I just received my Calypso in Mauve Aquila Matte today.
I wanted to show off the leather, so I did not have the half moon effect, with no stitching and no cut, where the front and back panel are made of just 1 piece of leather instead of 2.

I've stuffed the bag full and it surprisingly can carry a lot. More than the Theia Midi.



I currently have the straps set to be carried on the shoulder with the same handle drop as the Minerva Midi.
Will show some size comparisons later.


----------



## Kylacove

Calypsos are landing today. Hot pink/rose pebbled. Rear slip pocket, light gunmetal hardware, burgundy lining.


----------



## Kylacove

Celeste/dark blue laminato metallic. Also light gunmetal hardware. Lining burgundy instead of light gray, but not bad.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I just received my Calypso in Mauve Aquila Matte today.
> I wanted to show off the leather, so I did not have the half moon effect, with no stitching and no cut, where the front and back panel are made of just 1 piece of leather instead of 2.
> 
> I've stuffed the bag full and it surprisingly can carry a lot. More than the Theia Midi.
> View attachment 4514465
> 
> 
> I currently have the straps set to be carried on the shoulder with the same handle drop as the Minerva Midi.
> Will show some size comparisons later.


I love this leather. Really pretty.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Thanks for the pictures of Calypso! I see the strap is different from the Kickstarter version. I’ll have to ask Marco if it would be extra to switch straps, and go with the original strap.


----------



## Kylacove

I asked for a shorter strap.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Celeste/dark blue laminato metallic. Also light gunmetal hardware. Lining burgundy instead of light gray, but not bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514470
> View attachment 4514471


All the Calypsos are gorgeous, but this is the one I would love to own!! What a "celestial" elegant look!


----------



## Kylacove

orchidmyst said:


> I just received my Calypso in Mauve Aquila Matte today.
> I wanted to show off the leather, so I did not have the half moon effect, with no stitching and no cut, where the front and back panel are made of just 1 piece of leather instead of 2.
> 
> I've stuffed the bag full and it surprisingly can carry a lot. More than the Theia Midi.
> View attachment 4514465
> 
> 
> I currently have the straps set to be carried on the shoulder with the same handle drop as the Minerva Midi.
> Will show some size comparisons
> later.


Thanks for your information. I may want a single leather Calypso in the future


----------



## scrpo83

Modena in air force blue nappa with marine lining and silver hw


----------



## Sickgrl13

Add me to the list of ones who will pay extra for UPS or DHL.  Shipment left Milan on Aug 3 and that's it.  There has been no movement since then or indication that it arrived in the US.  USPS tracking does not recognize the tracking number.    This is the first time I've had any issues with using the postal service.


----------



## orchidmyst

scrpo83 said:


> Modena in air force blue nappa with marine lining and silver hw


This blue is so nice. Thank you for sharing


----------



## eleanors36

Sickgrl13 said:


> Add me to the list of ones who will pay extra for UPS or DHL.  Shipment left Milan on Aug 3 and that's it.  There has been no movement since then or indication that it arrived in the US.  USPS tracking does not recognize the tracking number.    This is the first time I've had any issues with using the postal service.


I've paid extra for the last couple orders.  USPS lost a box with three bags in it, and Marco had to remake them.  I'm not going through that again.


----------



## eleanors36

scrpo83 said:


> Modena in air force blue nappa with marine lining and silver hw


This bag looks great in nappa, and that blue is so lovely.


----------



## Kylacove

I would love to see the space blue. Almost ordered a bag in it.


----------



## djfmn

Last day for the 20% off and I have still not made a decision on the vachetta. I really like the tangerine but not sure what style to go with. I am not a shoulder bag person and what I mean by that is I want the versatility of using a shoulder strap but I want the option of handheld as well. I am leaning towards either a Little Muse or a Mia.
I have a couple of hours to decide. Anyone who wants to weigh in feel free. I can always take all the help I can get especially when I cannot make up my mind.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Last day for the 20% off and I have still not made a decision on the vachetta. I really like the tangerine but not sure what style to go with. I am not a shoulder bag person and what I mean by that is I want the versatility of using a shoulder strap but I want the option of handheld as well. I am leaning towards either a Little Muse or a Mia.
> I have a couple of hours to decide. Anyone who wants to weigh in feel free. I can always take all the help I can get especially when I cannot make up my mind.


Little Diana would be super cute in tangerine


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Little Diana would be super cute in tangerine


Had not thought about Little Diana. Tangerine vachetta Little Diana is definitely an option.


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Had not thought about Little Diana. Tangerine vachetta Little Diana is definitely an option.



I love that Little Diana has top handles that fold down. I think that will really improve the experience of carrying it crossbody.

Is anyone waiting on a Little Diana? I don't remember seeing one posted yet.


----------



## scrpo83

orchidmyst said:


> This blue is so nice. Thank you for sharing





eleanors36 said:


> This bag looks great in nappa, and that blue is so lovely.



Thanks..I love the style and the leather..roomy, functional and very light.. and the leather smells heavenly!!


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> Add me to the list of ones who will pay extra for UPS or DHL.  Shipment left Milan on Aug 3 and that's it.  There has been no movement since then or indication that it arrived in the US.  USPS tracking does not recognize the tracking number.    This is the first time I've had any issues with using the postal service.


I'm also waiting for a bag!  Marco sent it end of July.  Tracking stopped moving on August 2 where it said "dispatch to country of destination".  I'm in South East Asia and our postal system is generally bad.  But I've not had any troubles with EMS delivery.  Ever!  Until now.  I did not want to bother Marco but I had to contact him.  He communicated with Poste Italiane about my case.  They said to wait for a few more days.


----------



## Sickgrl13

eleanors36 said:


> I've paid extra for the last couple orders.  USPS lost a box with three bags in it, and Marco had to remake them.  I'm not going through that again.





msd_bags said:


> I'm also waiting for a bag!  Marco sent it end of July.  Tracking stopped moving on August 2 where it said "dispatch to country of destination".  I'm in South East Asia and our postal system is generally bad.  But I've not had any troubles with EMS delivery.  Ever!  Until now.  I did not want to bother Marco but I had to contact him.  He communicated with Poste Italiane about my case.  They said to wait for a few more days.



I have never had problems with EMS/postal service deliveries until this order.  I live 40 miles away from NYC--how bad can you mess that up? Poor Marco, I felt bad for bothering him.  He did indicate moving forward he will use UPS only.

I am really jonesing for an Iride.  I pledged for the bag during the Kickstarter but am now bag broke after the bonanza of earlier this year.  But I am still imaging a color blocked one with grey python and black nappa.

ETA: just checked tracking and the box finally arrived in the US.....After Marco had to call and bother the IT post.  Hmmm.....


----------



## msd_bags

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have never had problems with EMS/postal service deliveries until this order.  I live 40 miles away from NYC--how bad can you mess that up? Poor Marco, I felt bad for bothering him.  He did indicate moving forward he will use UPS only.
> 
> I am really jonesing for an Iride.  I pledged for the bag during the Kickstarter but am now bag broke after the bonanza of earlier this year.  But I am still imaging a color blocked one with grey python and black nappa.
> 
> ETA: just checked tracking and the box finally arrived in the US.....After Marco had to call and bother the IT post.  Hmmm.....


Same here! Tracking info got updated 3 hours ago - item has been received at destination country!


----------



## Aminu

Marco emailed me at the end of last week to say my order would arrive by Monday, it's now Thursday. I'm in the UK and have never experienced any delays with my white boxes. I've been loitering around the house all week in case it arrives! I checked the Poste Italiane website and today it went from _In Transit_ to _Delivering_. So I guess that's a good sign... I'll update as soon as it gets here - I think I might be the first to receive a Saturn wallet? I also ordered another Zhoe


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have never had problems with EMS/postal service deliveries until this order.  I live 40 miles away from NYC--how bad can you mess that up? Poor Marco, I felt bad for bothering him.  He did indicate moving forward he will use UPS only.
> 
> I am really jonesing for an Iride.  I pledged for the bag during the Kickstarter but am now bag broke after the bonanza of earlier this year.  But I am still imaging a color blocked one with grey python and black nappa.
> 
> ETA: just checked tracking and the box finally arrived in the US.....After Marco had to call and bother the IT post.  Hmmm.....


The iride in grey python and black nappa would be an amazing combination.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> The iride in grey python and black nappa would be an amazing combination.



I know!  But I am sooooo bag broke--I bought at least 15 MM bags earlier this year.  I will have to wait until the money tree grows again.


----------



## HermesHope

My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.


----------



## orchidmyst

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


Wow! Your Diana bag is so nice. The dark gunmetal hardware really stands out and complement the 2 leathers. I wasn't really interested in this style before but after seeing this, I'm going order one in the future. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## mleleigh

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518



What a beauty! Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kylacove

Love your Diana. These new styles are amazing.


HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


----------



## lulu212121

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


Are those handles modified? I thought they were much shorter, hand held only. I like your colors!


----------



## mleleigh

lulu212121 said:


> Are those handles modified? I thought they were much shorter, hand held only. I like your colors!



It’s the Little Diana that has the handheld top handles. Diana has longer handles for shoulder carry.


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


Your monochromatic Diane is very classy.


----------



## lulu212121

mleleigh said:


> It’s the Little Diana that has the handheld top handles. Diana has longer handles for shoulder carry.


Thanks for the clarifying.


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


Love this bag! The color blocked leathers you chose look so elegant!


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD is Soulmate in Blue Africa leather


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> BOTD is Soulmate in Blue Africa leather
> View attachment 4517474
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517475


Me too.  Blue Africa Selene mdi zip.


----------



## Kimbashop

My first custom order from MM arrived! It had quite a journey. The box apparently arrived at customs only to be taken apart thrown away and then my new bag was re-boxed with another person’s skin products order!  Her name and receipt for the product she bought is in the box so I will be mailing those to her. So weird. And sketchy. 

But... here she is: Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona. Absolutely gorgeous soft leather. And the color has settled variations from a vivid bright read to dark maroon. Dark  gun metal hardware. Marco surprised me with the lining which is a pretty gray green.  The only alteration I made was to add a back slip pocket  

While I have two other preloved MM bags, this is my first new one. I have to say that the tag bearing my name makes the experience extra special.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> My first custom order from MM arrived! It had quite a journey. The box apparently arrived at customs only to be taken apart thrown away and then my new bag was re-boxed with another person’s skin products order!  Her name and receipt for the product she bought is in the box so I will be mailing those to her. So weird. And sketchy.
> 
> But... here she is: Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona. Absolutely gorgeous soft leather. And the color has settled variations from a vivid bright read to dark maroon. Dark  gun metal hardware. Marco surprised me with the lining which is a pretty gray green.  The only alteration I made was to add a back slip pocket
> 
> While I have two other preloved MM bags, this is my first new one. I have to say that the tag bearing my name makes the experience extra special.


That is perfect. Verona is killer and the color is so unique!  I wish I had gotten my Juliet in Verona, sigh.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> That is perfect. Verona is killer and the color is so unique!  I wish I had gotten my Juliet in Verona, sigh.


Thank you! The Verona just confirms my passion for smooshy leathers. It has such a lovely feel. Is Merinos like that?

It’s hard to capture the color. There is a brightness to it that disappears in indirect or indoor light. A chameleon color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The Verona just confirms my passion for smooshy leathers. It has such a lovely feel. Is Merinos like that?
> 
> It’s hard to capture the color. There is a brightness to it that disappears in indirect or indoor light. A chameleon color.


It is a true chameleon. Merinos is much softer than Verona.  It is silky while Verona is earthy.  I sold my Merinos bags. They are lighter, but they collapsed too much for me. My Selene was a puddle of pretty leather. But it started driving me batty.  Verona is soft, but holds  its shape better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The Verona just confirms my passion for smooshy leathers. It has such a lovely feel. Is Merinos like that?
> 
> It’s hard to capture the color. There is a brightness to it that disappears in indirect or indoor light. A chameleon color.





southernbelle43 said:


> It is a true chameleon. Merinos is much softer than Verona.  It is silky while Verona is earthy.  I sold my Merinos bags. They are lighter, but they collapsed too much for me. My Selene was a puddle of pretty leather. But it started driving me batty.  Verona is soft, but holds  its shape better.


I have a Verona and a Merino bag. Compared to Verona the Merino seems dull in my opinion. I would choose Verona over Merino any time.


----------



## ajamy

Aminu said:


> Marco emailed me at the end of last week to say my order would arrive by Monday, it's now Thursday. I'm in the UK and have never experienced any delays with my white boxes. I've been loitering around the house all week in case it arrives! I checked the Poste Italiane website and today it went from _In Transit_ to _Delivering_. So I guess that's a good sign... I'll update as soon as it gets here - I think I might be the first to receive a Saturn wallet? I also ordered another Zhoe


You should be able to use your tracking number from Marco on the parcelforce website to see where it is in the process in the UK if that helps.


----------



## ajamy

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


That strap attachment with the rings is an unusual feature I didn’t notice before.  it makes such a difference seeing a real life bag.


----------



## christinemliu

HermesHope said:


> My parcel sat in Milan for a week but arrived this morning: Diana in silver and titanium metallic pebbled leather with dark gunmetal fittings and silver lining. I am ill so have only managed one photo so far. Will try to take more tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4516518


Oh, I love Diana! These new styles are such lookers and create so much interest.



Kimbashop said:


> My first custom order from MM arrived! It had quite a journey. The box apparently arrived at customs only to be taken apart thrown away and then my new bag was re-boxed with another person’s skin products order!  Her name and receipt for the product she bought is in the box so I will be mailing those to her. So weird. And sketchy.
> 
> But... here she is: Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona. Absolutely gorgeous soft leather. And the color has settled variations from a vivid bright read to dark maroon. Dark  gun metal hardware. Marco surprised me with the lining which is a pretty gray green.  The only alteration I made was to add a back slip pocket
> 
> While I have two other preloved MM bags, this is my first new one. I have to say that the tag bearing my name makes the experience extra special.


That tag is everything haha! Marco was so nice in personalizing cards for me when I ordered items as gifts for my daughter's. Oh and Juliet Midi is one of my favorite MM styles, so functional.



Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! The Verona just confirms my passion for smooshy leathers. It has such a lovely feel. Is Merinos like that?
> 
> It’s hard to capture the color. There is a brightness to it that disappears in indirect or indoor light. A chameleon color.


We all have different tastes and even mine changes depending on my mood...for smooshiness and lightness, you can't beat merinos, especially the darker colors...but Verona does soften, has a slight sheen, and very durable.

And joining @tenKrat to highlight some of the older styles, I couldn't believe how many cards I could fit into Little Penelope! Here is pebbled navy:


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I have a Verona and a Merino bag. Compared to Verona the Merino seems dull in my opinion. I would choose Verona over Merino any time.


+1  I don't have any Merinos bags left.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> My first custom order from MM arrived! It had quite a journey. The box apparently arrived at customs only to be taken apart thrown away and then my new bag was re-boxed with another person’s skin products order!  Her name and receipt for the product she bought is in the box so I will be mailing those to her. So weird. And sketchy.
> 
> But... here she is: Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona. Absolutely gorgeous soft leather. And the color has settled variations from a vivid bright read to dark maroon. Dark  gun metal hardware. Marco surprised me with the lining which is a pretty gray green.  The only alteration I made was to add a back slip pocket
> 
> While I have two other preloved MM bags, this is my first new one. I have to say that the tag bearing my name makes the experience extra special.


Your new bag is gorgeous. I love the color and the style is one of my favorites. How strange to get someone else's beauty products and kind of you to mail them on. I remember an order that was lost by USPS being sold on eBay. The person selling them indicated that they bought them in a USPS auction. I cannot understand how the postal service can do that especially when the name of the company is on the bag and the person name who is getting it. How difficult would it be to contact MM. The other problem is I know how well packed and labeled the boxes are from MM. It takes me a long time to remove all the paperwork on the box and even longer to remove all the tape etc and get into the box. How they lose this I have no idea. Along with the paperwork for customs with the sender and receivers info and details there is a second label in large lettering with my name and address and who sent it. It boggles my mind that there are still lost packages by USPS. 

Having said that I am pleased you got your bag it is gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> That is perfect. Verona is killer and the color is so unique!  I wish I had gotten my Juliet in Verona, sigh.


Your vacchetta one is very pretty. Made me want to order a vacchetta midi Juliet someday.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Your vacchetta one is very pretty. Made me want to order a vacchetta midi Juliet someday.


Thank you.  There is a problem with using vacchetta on my bag.  The leather is thick, so when they turned it to make the zipper part it is a tight fit, a very tight fit. I have pulled both tabs loose; they come apart because I have to pull so hard.  I have tried massaging the leather, but it is thick and is not going anywhere. My issue may be a one time thing and others' bags in vacchetta may work fine.  Perhaps the full sized Juliet would make a difference. So I leave the bag unzipped all the time. This is not unusual for me because I don't zip them most of time. So this is not bothering me that much. But I want to share the issue. These pictures will show you want I mean.   You can see where the leather is being rubbed when the zipper is used.


----------



## anabg

I got my Aurora in nappa.  It’s so pretty, smell amazing, and comes with a key which I didn’t know.  But it’s so small. It’s been a while so I guess I don’t remember at this point how small it was in the Kickstarter pictures.  My midi Juliet is much bigger to put it in perspective.  I am not sure if there have been more reveals here for Auroras. I have been away and haven’t kept up with the thread. Due to its size it’s going to be a date night bag for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> I got my Aurora in nappa.  It’s so pretty, smell amazing, and comes with a key which I didn’t know.  But it’s so small. It’s been a while so I guess I don’t remember at this point how small it was in the Kickstarter pictures.  My midi Juliet is much bigger to put it in perspective.  I am not sure if there have been more reveals here for Auroras. I have been away and haven’t kept up with the thread. Due to its size it’s going to be a date night bag for me.


Please post a photo for us so we can admire it when you have time.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I agree @anabg photos please . Maybe some comparisons with other small MM bags if you get the time.


----------



## anabg

I will post a couple of pictures in a few.  I have a few small MM bags.  I will pick 2 or 3 and post comparisons.


----------



## anabg

First, by herself. . She's the cream and pink combo. I forget the actual names of the nappa colors. The papers that usually come taped to the outside of the box were gone. 

2nd pic is with midi Juliet in washed lamb

3rd pic is with Zhoe in vachetta


----------



## anabg

As small bags go, I also own a mini Zhoe, Penelope messenger, Penelope, Phoebe and Flora if anyone needs a comparison with those.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I got my Aurora in nappa.  It’s so pretty, smell amazing, and comes with a key which I didn’t know.  But it’s so small. It’s been a while so I guess I don’t remember at this point how small it was in the Kickstarter pictures.  My midi Juliet is much bigger to put it in perspective.  I am not sure if there have been more reveals here for Auroras. I have been away and haven’t kept up with the thread. Due to its size it’s going to be a date night bag for me.


Can't wait to see this bag.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> First, by herself. . She's the cream and pink combo. I forget the actual names of the nappa colors. The papers that usually come taped to the outside of the box were gone.
> 
> 2nd pic is with midi Juliet in washed lamb
> 
> 3rd pic is with Zhoe in vachetta


Wow I love this bag. Such a pretty combo. It looks like it is similar in size to the Zhoe. It is such a pretty bag. I also love your washed lamb midi Juliet amazing.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> Wow I love this bag. Such a pretty combo. It looks like it is similar in size to the Zhoe. It is such a pretty bag. I also love your washed lamb midi Juliet amazing.


 
I might take a pic with the mini Zhoe. To me, it looks like it will fit the same as a mini Zhoe.


----------



## anabg

Comparison with mini Zhoe in flat calf (I think?)


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> I have a Verona and a Merino bag. Compared to Verona the Merino seems dull in my opinion. I would choose Verona over Merino any time.





southernbelle43 said:


> It is a true chameleon. Merinos is much softer than Verona.  It is silky while Verona is earthy.  I sold my Merinos bags. They are lighter, but they collapsed too much for me. My Selene was a puddle of pretty leather. But it started driving me batty.  Verona is soft, but holds  its shape better.



Good to know. I’m debating what leather to choose for a Selene. 

Also, I can’t stop smelling my bag!


----------



## anabg

The Zhoes were tilting forward. That's why my chubby fingers are in the shots.  Sorry.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Your new bag is gorgeous. I love the color and the style is one of my favorites. How strange to get someone else's beauty products and kind of you to mail them on. I remember an order that was lost by USPS being sold on eBay. The person selling them indicated that they bought them in a USPS auction. I cannot understand how the postal service can do that especially when the name of the company is on the bag and the person name who is getting it. How difficult would it be to contact MM. The other problem is I know how well packed and labeled the boxes are from MM. It takes me a long time to remove all the paperwork on the box and even longer to remove all the tape etc and get into the box. How they lose this I have no idea. Along with the paperwork for customs with the sender and receivers info and details there is a second label in large lettering with my name and address and who sent it. It boggles my mind that there are still lost packages by USPS.
> 
> Having said that I am pleased you got your bag it is gorgeous. Enjoy.



Yes, mind boggling! Juliet arrived inside a dust bag with the other woman’s things loosely package. No sign of the white MM box or any paperwork whatsoever. Customs must have destroyed the white box for some reason. 

I’m very happy with my bag, though. And I just think it is the right thing to do to send on the woman’s order. I’d hate to be in her position so I would imagine that she will be happy to receive it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Good to know. I’m debating what leather to choose for a Selene.
> 
> Also, I can’t stop smelling my bag!


Lol I did the same thing to the point of being embarrassed.  

Several years ago I emailed MM and asked him why his bags smelled so wonderful. He sent back a very long email explaining that the big handbag companies constantly have to cut costs to make more profit. First, they outsourced the labor to cheap markets overseas years ago.   But this is not the end solution. They have to find other ways so they started using cheaper leathers.  Leathers made faster and not using the old ways.   He knows this because he worked for several of them. He uses old world techniques handed down from his grandfather  and father using the finest leather he can source.  Handmade.   using. When you consider this and look at the prices of his bags, you can truly appreciate what you are getting.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  There is a problem with using vacchetta on my bag.  The leather is thick, so when they turned it to make the zipper part it is a tight fit, a very tight fit. I have pulled both tabs loose; they come apart because I have to pull so hard.  I have tried massaging the leather, but it is thick and is not going anywhere. My issue may be a one time thing and others' bags in vacchetta may work fine.  Perhaps the full sized Juliet would make a difference. So I leave the bag unzipped all the time. This is not unusual for me because I don't zip them most of time. So this is not bothering me that much. But I want to share the issue. These pictures will show you want I mean.   You can see where the leather is being rubbed when the zipper is used.
> View attachment 4518368
> View attachment 4518369



I wonder if the leather along the zipper could be trimmed back closer to the stitching and then painted with edge paint.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> I wonder if the leather along the zipper could be trimmed back closer to the stitching and then painted with edge paint.


I suppose. I have been looking it more closely. It looks like on one side of the zipper the stitching is too close to the edge. I am  watching TV and massaging the heck out of the leather to see if I can soften it. It seems to be helping.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anabg said:


> As small bags go, I also own a mini Zhoe, Penelope messenger, Penelope, Phoebe and Flora if anyone needs a comparison with those.


What a cute little bag!
Could I see a comparison pic from the front(side by side) of the Aurora with Penny messenger or Phoebe? Thanks.


----------



## SayaJ

I've been reading through all the Massacessi threads over the last few days, and I have so many bags I wish to buy! This made me sign up for a TPF account as I would like to seek some advice 
I've narrowed my choices down to a Athena (cherry red) and Aura (sunflower). Would anyone know which hardware colour would go well with these?


----------



## scrpo83

Kimbashop said:


> Also, I can’t stop smelling my bag!


 this is me as well!! my modena smells so wonderful..


----------



## orchidmyst

SayaJ said:


> I've been reading through all the Massacessi threads over the last few days, and I have so many bags I wish to buy! This made me sign up for a TPF account as I would like to seek some advice
> I've narrowed my choices down to a Athena (cherry red) and Aura (sunflower). Would anyone know which hardware colour would go well with these?


The gold hardware is a light gold so that and silver would look good for sure.
Dark gunmetal would be interesting with cherry red too.
If you are unsure, you could ask Marco to find the hardware color that would look best with the leather & lining combo you are picking.


----------



## tenKrat

One of my “softly” structured handbags, Daphne in cappuccino pebbled for today. I’m rediscovering what a very pretty neutral it is.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Out for the first time: Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red suede lining and red edge paint. Dark gun hardware. I’ve been using a full size Victoria and a Selene midi feels small!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

SayaJ said:


> I've been reading through all the Massacessi threads over the last few days, and I have so many bags I wish to buy! This made me sign up for a TPF account as I would like to seek some advice
> I've narrowed my choices down to a Athena (cherry red) and Aura (sunflower). Would anyone know which hardware colour would go well with these?


I sent Marco an email and asked for his opinion.  My last bag was the red Pompei Little Miss M and he said silver hardware. It looks great. I would go gold on the  sunflower unless you want a contrast  using one of the gunmetals. And you can  browse through the photos of others’ bags and see what you like. Have fun.  Whatever you choose will look great.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked for his opinion.  My last bag was the red Pompei Little Miss M and he said silver hardware. It looks great. I would go gold on the  sunflower unless you want a contrast  using one of the gunmetals. And you can  browse through the photos of others’ bags and see what you like. Have fun.  Whatever you choose will look great.


I agree. He did silver on my red amaranto midi Selene and on my yellow mini Zhoe he did gold. His gold hardware is a very pretty soft gold not at all brassy.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I agree. He did silver on my red amaranto midi Selene and on my yellow mini Zhoe he did gold. His gold hardware is a very pretty soft gold not at all brassy.


Yes his gold is lovely, very subtle.


----------



## anabg

Devyn Danielle said:


> What a cute little bag!
> Could I see a comparison pic from the front(side by side) of the Aurora with Penny messenger or Phoebe? Thanks.



Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
Phoebe in apple green pebbled and Penelope messenger in forest green Merinos.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
> Phoebe in apple green pebbled and Penelope messenger in forest green Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4519028
> View attachment 4519031


I am in love with your new bag. It is such a great design so different and the colors you selected are just stunning. I originally selected this style during the kickstarter and changed to the Little Diana. I now see what I really liked this bag when I initially selected it during the kickstarter.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anabg said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
> Phoebe in apple green pebbled and Penelope messenger in forest green Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4519028
> View attachment 4519031


Very helpful! Thanks.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Red cherry nappa Hera with the longer Minerva strap, worn crossbody
> View attachment 4514067


Red cherry napa is the most gorgeous red! I hope Marco has it later. A Zhoe in this color would be so yummy! Hour Hera is a delight. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Those 3 vachetta are gorgeous. I really love the dark purple it has a wonderful richness to it as well as a lovely kind of smokey undertone. Beautiful.
> 
> I  asked Marco what style he likes for this leather here is his response "Many styles, I really have no idea. Personally I'd select Cuoio Toscano for a Victoria Midi, a Juliet Midi, a Soulmate Midi.....or even a smaller bag like regular Zhoe. Even a Juno backpack would be amazing in Cuoio Toscano! You can't go wrong with any MM style in this Cuoio Toscano".


Cuoio toscano would be fabulous for a Sienna!   Also a full size Juliette and a Theia.


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> The Iride.  Definitely intended for essentials only.   (A Flora was a tight fit and prevented anything else from going in there).


Purty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> View attachment 4518874
> View attachment 4518875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for the first time: Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red suede lining and red edge paint. Dark gun hardware. I’ve been using a full size Victoria and a Selene midi feels small!!!!


I love this Selene, verona is my leather of choice and the lining is perfect!


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> Hi. Sorry for the late reply.
> Phoebe in apple green pebbled and Penelope messenger in forest green Merinos.
> 
> View attachment 4519028
> View attachment 4519031


Wow,  the Aurora is really small! Thanks for all the comparison pics. She is so pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> View attachment 4518874
> View attachment 4518875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for the first time: Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red suede lining and red edge paint. Dark gun hardware. I’ve been using a full size Victoria and a Selene midi feels small!!!!


Love the red edging!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  There is a problem with using vacchetta on my bag.  The leather is thick, so when they turned it to make the zipper part it is a tight fit, a very tight fit. I have pulled both tabs loose; they come apart because I have to pull so hard.  I have tried massaging the leather, but it is thick and is not going anywhere. My issue may be a one time thing and others' bags in vacchetta may work fine.  Perhaps the full sized Juliet would make a difference. So I leave the bag unzipped all the time. This is not unusual for me because I don't zip them most of time. So this is not bothering me that much. But I want to share the issue. These pictures will show you want I mean.   You can see where the leather is being rubbed when the zipper is used.
> View attachment 4518368
> View attachment 4518369



I have a similar issue with my Juliet Midi in deerskin, but it is also softening with use. However, with the Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled, there wasn't any of this; the zipper is quite smooth and I could easily open the bag with one hand. 
I realized he designed the Juliet to showcase the shape and leather, with no exposed zips; the theme runs with the hidden zippered pocket. I didn't consider this until I started to think about why the main zipper looks the way it looks! Marco really does put a lot of thought in his designs that may get overlooked easily...like "M" in the Minerva or the curves in the new styles coming out...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I have a similar issue with my Juliet Midi in deerskin, but it is also softening with use. However, with the Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled, there wasn't any of this; the zipper is quite smooth and I could easily open the bag with one hand.
> I realized he designed the Juliet to showcase the shape and leather, with no exposed zips; the theme runs with the hidden zippered pocket. I didn't consider this until I started to think about why the main zipper looks the way it looks! Marco really does put a lot of thought in his designs that may get overlooked easily...like "M" in the Minerva or the curves in the new styles coming out...


I cannot use the zipper at all now. Last night I worked  a while to try and soften the leather. When I tried to zip it part of one of the zipper tabs broke. The tab did remain on the zipper but I dare not try to use it.


----------



## anabg

djfmn said:


> I am in love with your new bag. It is such a great design so different and the colors you selected are just stunning. I originally selected this style during the kickstarter and changed to the Little Diana. I now see what I really liked this bag when I initially selected it during the kickstarter.





Devyn Danielle said:


> Very helpful! Thanks.





carterazo said:


> Wow,  the Aurora is really small! Thanks for all the comparison pics. She is so pretty!



I forgot to mention, the bag inside has card slots like the Phoebe and a zipper pocket on the other side.  I love the colors and I am very happy with it. It’s my first nappa bag and love the feel and look of this leather. I just can’t use it for work.


----------



## anabg

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot use the zipper at all now. Last night I worked  a while to try and soften the leather. When I tried to zip it part of one of the zipper tabs broke. The tab did remain on the zipper but I dare not try to use it.



When I got my soulmate the metal tab must have been loose and came off.  He sent me a new one. It was easy to put on. Maybe he can send you a replacement?


----------



## southernbelle43

anabg said:


> When I got my soulmate the metal tab must have been loose and came off.  He sent me a new one. It was easy to put on. Maybe he can send you a replacement?


Good idea.  I will contact him.  Just sent  him a message.  Thanks


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Red cherry napa is the most gorgeous red! I hope Marco has it later. A Zhoe in this color would be so yummy! Hour Hera is a delight. Enjoy!


I have a red Cherry Nappa Zhoe- it is a beautiful bag!


----------



## christinemliu

SayaJ said: ↑
I've been reading through all the Massacessi threads over the last few days, and I have so many bags I wish to buy! This made me sign up for a TPF account as I would like to seek some advice 
I've narrowed my choices down to a Athena (cherry red) and Aura (sunflower). Would anyone know which hardware colour would go well with these?


southernbelle43 said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked for his opinion.  My last bag was the red Pompei Little Miss M and he said silver hardware. It looks great. I would go gold on the  sunflower unless you want a contrast  using one of the gunmetals. And you can  browse through the photos of others’ bags and see what you like. Have fun.  Whatever you choose will look great.


Welcome to MM @SayaJ! Totally agree whatever you choose will look good, his hardware choices are all fabulous. Have fun exploring the leather choices, colors, but don't forget function...what you are using the bag for and how you are using it...and realize you may not get your choices or the bag right every time, but this is all part of the process/journey. Have fun!!! And ask away...these ladies make the experience almost as awesome as the bags!!!


----------



## SayaJ

orchidmyst said:


> The gold hardware is a light gold so that and silver would look good for sure.
> Dark gunmetal would be interesting with cherry red too.
> If you are unsure, you could ask Marco to find the hardware color that would look best with the leather & lining combo you are picking.





southernbelle43 said:


> I sent Marco an email and asked for his opinion.  My last bag was the red Pompei Little Miss M and he said silver hardware. It looks great. I would go gold on the  sunflower unless you want a contrast  using one of the gunmetals. And you can  browse through the photos of others’ bags and see what you like. Have fun.  Whatever you choose will look great.





djfmn said:


> I agree. He did silver on my red amaranto midi Selene and on my yellow mini Zhoe he did gold. His gold hardware is a very pretty soft gold not at all brassy.





southernbelle43 said:


> Yes his gold is lovely, very subtle.





christinemliu said:


> SayaJ said: ↑
> I've been reading through all the Massacessi threads over the last few days, and I have so many bags I wish to buy! This made me sign up for a TPF account as I would like to seek some advice
> I've narrowed my choices down to a Athena (cherry red) and Aura (sunflower). Would anyone know which hardware colour would go well with these?
> 
> Welcome to MM @SayaJ! Totally agree whatever you choose will look good, his hardware choices are all fabulous. Have fun exploring the leather choices, colors, but don't forget function...what you are using the bag for and how you are using it...and realize you may not get your choices or the bag right every time, but this is all part of the process/journey. Have fun!!! And ask away...these ladies make the experience almost as awesome as the bags!!!


Thank you all so much for the replies!! Once I've set my heart on buying, I'll drop Marco an email 
I may have to wait a while as the bf caught a whiff of what I'm up to and tried to dissuade me from getting more bags as I just got one in March! Maybe I'll wait out a couple of months till my birthday in Oct so I have a reason to get those lovely MMs!


----------



## HermesHope

Thanks for all your kind comments about my new Diane. I couldn’t wait to carry it, so I used it on Friday. It is quite a lot smaller than the M bags I already have (midi Selene, Victoria), but my full handbag liner fits fine. I can also squeeze my water bottle in, although it stands just a little higher than the zip. I have to carry quite a lot of things because of my (permanent) illness - meds, inhalers, water etc.

One other thing. DH never really notices what I wear, but he remarked on this bag straight away and saw the little touches of grey in my clothing and other accessories. So I must have got something right!

Anyway, here are some more photos, including a comparison with my full sized Victoria. The lining is silver, the back and sides of the bag are titanium, the curved part of the front and the handles are all light silver. All fittings are dark gunmetal.




If you are interested, this is the outfit that I wore it with on Friday! I now need some dark grey jeans...




I will probably write a blog post about it tomorrow with some more photos with a few scarves.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments about my new Diane. I couldn’t wait to carry it, so I used it on Friday. It is quite a lot smaller than the M bags I already have (midi Selene, Victoria), but my full handbag liner fits fine. I can also squeeze my water bottle in, although it stands just a little higher than the zip. I have to carry quite a lot of things because of my (permanent) illness - meds, inhalers, water etc.
> 
> One other thing. DH never really notices what I wear, but he remarked on this bag straight away and saw the little touches of grey in my clothing and other accessories. So I must have got something right!
> 
> Anyway, here are some more photos, including a comparison with my full sized Victoria. The lining is silver, the back and sides of the bag are titanium, the curved part of the front and the handles are all light silver. All fittings are dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4519789
> 
> 
> If you are interested, this is the outfit that I wore it with on Friday! I now need some dark grey jeans...
> 
> View attachment 4519790
> 
> 
> I will probably write a blog post about it tomorrow with some more photos with a few scarves.


Gorgeous you and the bag❤️


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments about my new Diane. I couldn’t wait to carry it, so I used it on Friday. It is quite a lot smaller than the M bags I already have (midi Selene, Victoria), but my full handbag liner fits fine. I can also squeeze my water bottle in, although it stands just a little higher than the zip. I have to carry quite a lot of things because of my (permanent) illness - meds, inhalers, water etc.
> 
> One other thing. DH never really notices what I wear, but he remarked on this bag straight away and saw the little touches of grey in my clothing and other accessories. So I must have got something right!
> 
> Anyway, here are some more photos, including a comparison with my full sized Victoria. The lining is silver, the back and sides of the bag are titanium, the curved part of the front and the handles are all light silver. All fittings are dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4519789
> 
> 
> If you are interested, this is the outfit that I wore it with on Friday! I now need some dark grey jeans...
> 
> View attachment 4519790
> 
> 
> I will probably write a blog post about it tomorrow with some more photos with a few scarves.


Foxy lady for sure!!


----------



## LuvNLux

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for all your kind comments about my new Diane. I couldn’t wait to carry it, so I used it on Friday. It is quite a lot smaller than the M bags I already have (midi Selene, Victoria), but my full handbag liner fits fine. I can also squeeze my water bottle in, although it stands just a little higher than the zip. I have to carry quite a lot of things because of my (permanent) illness - meds, inhalers, water etc.
> 
> One other thing. DH never really notices what I wear, but he remarked on this bag straight away and saw the little touches of grey in my clothing and other accessories. So I must have got something right!
> 
> Anyway, here are some more photos, including a comparison with my full sized Victoria. The lining is silver, the back and sides of the bag are titanium, the curved part of the front and the handles are all light silver. All fittings are dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4519789
> 
> 
> If you are interested, this is the outfit that I wore it with on Friday! I now need some dark grey jeans...
> 
> View attachment 4519790
> 
> 
> I will probably write a blog post about it tomorrow with some more photos with a few scarves.



Thank you for your thoughts about your beautiful new Diane handbag.  So helpful to get your insights about the size.of this new style.  I look forward to reading your new blog post tomorrow.


----------



## msd_bags

Just received my (full size) Victoria in Avocado Green Africa.  Beautiful green!  Beautiful style! Beautiful bag.


----------



## SayaJ

So I know I was supposed to wait it out a couple of months but I couldn't help it and emailed Marco on my choice of bags. Instead of 2 that I had wanted, surprise surprise I'm now going with 3!  I asked Marco about his thoughts on the hardware and lining colours for each bag and he was SO quick to respond! (I was half hoping he'll take a few more days so I can "delay" my purchase, but who can fault such excellent customer service!!)

So my choices are:
Athena nappa in red cherry (possible colourblock but would have to think more about it) - Marco said light gold hardware and the default dark grey lining would be good. 
Daphne pompei in dark green - I was considering a vacchetta in dark green (this combination has been on my mind since I started thinking about owning an MM bag) but I read in this thread that the vacchetta is quite heavy, which would be challenging on a Daphne since it's carried on the arm. Marco suggested light gold hardware and sage green lining which I think would be gorgeous!
Aura merinos in sunflower - I proposed dark gunmetal hardware and red lining and Marco agreed it would be totally amazing. 

I've yet to put in my order but I think it won't be long before I do...!


----------



## southernbelle43

SayaJ said:


> So I know I was supposed to wait it out a couple of months but I couldn't help it and emailed Marco on my choice of bags. Instead of 2 that I had wanted, surprise surprise I'm now going with 3!  I asked Marco about his thoughts on the hardware and lining colours for each bag and he was SO quick to respond! (I was half hoping he'll take a few more days so I can "delay" my purchase, but who can fault such excellent customer service!!)
> 
> So my choices are:
> Athena nappa in red cherry (possible colourblock but would have to think more about it) - Marco said light gold hardware and the default dark grey lining would be good.
> Daphne pompei in dark green - I was considering a vacchetta in dark green (this combination has been on my mind since I started thinking about owning an MM bag) but I read in this thread that the vacchetta is quite heavy, which would be challenging on a Daphne since it's carried on the arm. Marco suggested light gold hardware and sage green lining which I think would be gorgeous!
> Aura merinos in sunflower - I proposed dark gunmetal hardware and red lining and Marco agreed it would be totally amazing.
> 
> I've yet to put in my order but I think it won't be long before I do...!


I had a Daphne in vacchetta and it was not heavy. Daphne is a relatively small bag. I don't think you would find it onerously heavy at all in that leather.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Just received my (full size) Victoria in Avocado Green Africa.  Beautiful green!  Beautiful style! Beautiful bag.
> View attachment 4520337


What a gorgeous color. I love this bag so pretty.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> So I know I was supposed to wait it out a couple of months but I couldn't help it and emailed Marco on my choice of bags. Instead of 2 that I had wanted, surprise surprise I'm now going with 3!  I asked Marco about his thoughts on the hardware and lining colours for each bag and he was SO quick to respond! (I was half hoping he'll take a few more days so I can "delay" my purchase, but who can fault such excellent customer service!!)
> 
> So my choices are:
> Athena nappa in red cherry (possible colourblock but would have to think more about it) - Marco said light gold hardware and the default dark grey lining would be good.
> Daphne pompei in dark green - I was considering a vacchetta in dark green (this combination has been on my mind since I started thinking about owning an MM bag) but I read in this thread that the vacchetta is quite heavy, which would be challenging on a Daphne since it's carried on the arm. Marco suggested light gold hardware and sage green lining which I think would be gorgeous!
> Aura merinos in sunflower - I proposed dark gunmetal hardware and red lining and Marco agreed it would be totally amazing.
> 
> I've yet to put in my order but I think it won't be long before I do...!



I have a vachetta Little Tulipano and it is not too heavy at all. I just changed my Little Diana order from Crystal Goat in Snorkel blue to tangerine Cuoio Toscano which is a vachetta leather. The reason I changed from Crystal Goat in snorkel blue is because I have way too many blue bags just bought a Little Muse in sapphire blue. I thought an another orange bag would be nice to have. After that long winded response what I was wanting to say is that I agree Daphne is a smaller bag and in vachetta it will not be too heavy. 
Welcome to our MM group we are so pleased you have joined us.


----------



## djfmn

Megs said:


> Ah was just coming to inquire about this - I wanted to post about it on PurseBlog but now will reach out to Marco to see best way to cover for them. I know so many of you are such huge fans and I wanted to look into it more myself!


Still no post about Massaccesi handbags on the PurseBlog. I see there is a blog post on Polene. I wonder if we will ever see a post on MM bags. We can only hope!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Our Marco HAS stayed in business and I am a proud owner of way too many of his bags...  I feel like a princess when I order.  Where and when would you expect the designer to personally reach out to you by name?  Hmmm.  


I read of these ladies with somewhat “bespoke” orders of other brands at a higher price point and with many issues.  We are truly blessed.   This is note my friend who is going through breast cancer chemo received from MM.  

*Subject:* *Re: Aug 7 sale and new leathers*

Oh my dear Joan,

I'm sorry to hear you're living a so hard period and I'm happy you're ordering a gift for yourself. That's psychologically extremely important, to me it means you've chosen the right way to cross this difficult experience.
To me this is a further reason to put a bit of extra love "inside" your Luna, it is finally scheduled in very few days!

I send you all my love and support from Italy my dear Joan!

A big hug,
Marco

*
Just saying it would be wonderful for the Purse Forum to do a Blog post on this wonderful, not well known designer*.


----------



## HermesHope

My blog post about my Diane is now up - link to my blog is in the signature box. Thanks to those of you who have written such lovely comments


----------



## eleanors36

djfmn said:


> Still no post about Massaccesi handbags on the PurseBlog. I see there is a blog post on Polene. I wonder if we will ever see a post on MM bags. We can only hope!!


I thought they were going to do something about Marco's bags.  I really wish they would.  It really is an incredible experience to work with him AND get such quality bags at a reasonable price.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Our Marco HAS stayed in business and I am a proud owner of way too many of his bags...  I feel like a princess when I order.  Where and when would you expect the designer to personally reach out to you by name?  Hmmm.
> 
> 
> I read of these ladies with somewhat “bespoke” orders of other brands at a higher price point and with many issues.  We are truly blessed.   This is note my friend who is going through breast cancer chemo received from MM.
> 
> *Subject:* *Re: Aug 7 sale and new leathers*
> 
> Oh my dear Joan,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're living a so hard period and I'm happy you're ordering a gift for yourself. That's psychologically extremely important, to me it means you've chosen the right way to cross this difficult experience.
> To me this is a further reason to put a bit of extra love "inside" your Luna, it is finally scheduled in very few days!
> 
> I send you all my love and support from Italy my dear Joan!
> 
> A big hug,
> Marco
> 
> *
> Just saying it would be wonderful for the Purse Forum to do a Blog post on this wonderful, not well known designer*.


That is our sweet man and creative designer.  He is a jewel!


----------



## Coastal jewel

HermesHope said:


> My blog post about my Diane is now up - link to my blog is in the signature box. Thanks to those of you who have written such lovely comments


I can’t find it!  Help me


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> My blog post about my Diane is now up - link to my blog is in the signature box. Thanks to those of you who have written such lovely comments


I read your lovely blog post. Marco has been asking for blog posts for his new MM blog on his website. Any chance you can send him this amazing post on your fabulous new bag. It is a great post and would be helpful to have it on his website.


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> I read your lovely blog post. Marco has been asking for blog posts for his new MM blog on his website. Any chance you can send him this amazing post on your fabulous new bag. It is a great post and would be helpful to have it on his website.



I saw his announcement about the new blog but I only see the the old one "For the love of Massaccesi" that Colette used to run.  So if we want to contribute, do we basically email him the posts/reviews?  Or can we post directly?


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I read your lovely blog post. Marco has been asking for blog posts for his new MM blog on his website. Any chance you can send him this amazing post on your fabulous new bag. It is a great post and would be helpful to have it on his website.


How do you read Hermeshope's blog? I can't find a link.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> How do you read Hermeshope's blog? I can't find a link.


There is a link to her blog at the bottom of her tpf posts. She is a wonderful writer. I read her blog posts all the time.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> I saw his announcement about the new blog but I only see the the old one "For the love of Massaccesi" that Colette used to run.  So if we want to contribute, do we basically email him the posts/reviews?  Or can we post directly?


I believe you email it to him and he puts it up in his blog.


----------



## msd_bags

Action shot:


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> There is a link to her blog at the bottom of her tpf posts. She is a wonderful writer. I read her blog posts all the time.


I had to leave my phone and go to my computer to see the link. Enjoyed the blog.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@msd_bags since you now have both, what are your initial thoughts on the size of the original Victoria?


----------



## msd_bags

Devyn Danielle said:


> @msd_bags since you now have both, what are your initial thoughts on the size of the original Victoria?


I prefer the full size.  I feel the midi is “too cutesy” on me especially when cinched.  On the other hand, I prefer the full size cinched.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> I prefer the full size.  I feel the midi is “too cutesy” on me especially when cinched.  On the other hand, I prefer the full size cinched.


How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking. The reason I ask this is because I am 5' 4" and a US size 4 and the bigger bags for some reason made me look like I am carrying a weekend luggage bag. I have tried with no success to carry the big bags. I finally resorted to the midi sizes which look much better on me. For some weird reason I just cannot pull off carrying a large bag.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> How tall are you? If you don't mind me asking. The reason I ask this is because I am 5' 4" and a US size 4 and the bigger bags for some reason made me look like I am carrying a weekend luggage bag. I have tried with no success to carry the big bags. I finally resorted to the midi sizes which look much better on me. For some weird reason I just cannot pull off carrying a large bag.


I posted comparison photos in the reference thread. I’m about 5’ 3 3/4” and US size 6-8.


----------



## tenKrat

msd_bags said:


> Action shot:
> View attachment 4520988


Beautiful green and I love the pebbling!


----------



## tenKrat

@msd_bags, re: your question on the photo reference thread about why the Victoria seems to slouch more than the Victoria Midi, I think it’s due to size and amount of leather. I like the slouchier look of the regular size for this style bag, too.


----------



## djfmn

Marco extended the promo with additional discounts I just saw this on his FB page.


----------



## eleanors36

msd_bags said:


> Action shot:
> View attachment 4520988


OOOOO!  Love it.  I got this Africa as well in an Angel and cannot wait to get it!


----------



## Megs

djfmn said:


> Still no post about Massaccesi handbags on the PurseBlog. I see there is a blog post on Polene. I wonder if we will ever see a post on MM bags. We can only hope!!



Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> I read your lovely blog post. Marco has been asking for blog posts for his new MM blog on his website. Any chance you can send him this amazing post on your fabulous new bag. It is a great post and would be helpful to have it on his website.



So I submitted a post to Marco and its up on his new blog today.   Looks like he replaced the "For the Love of Massaccesi" blog with a new format.

Marco sent back a very sweet thank you and would definitely appreciate more reviews from his "fan base" to help out first-time customers.  It's clear from this thread that we all have a vested interest in keeping MM bags, not just surviving but thriving! 
Hint, Hint!

 --- Excerpt from his email  --

Your work is exactly what I had in mind: a complete description of an MM style done by a customer.  That's what I think customers want to read, something written directly by a person who carry a certain style with a clear description of all features.

The more styles we can show the better it is for MM visibility. These articles are extremely well appreciated by new customers.

--------

Anybody else ready to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD, platinum diamond Theia Midi with dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## eleanors36

Megs said:


> Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


Thank you so much!  I hope Vlad is doing well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Megs said:


> Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


I am really sorry. I will say a prayer that he recovers quickly and fully.


----------



## Passerine123

Quick question (and apologies if it was asked and answered before, this is a longgg thread!): does the brand have any actual stores in Italy where someone could shop in person or is it carried at any Italian stores like La Rinascente? Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

Megs said:


> Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


Oh Megs so sorry to hear about Vlad having back surgery. Hope he is doing well and that he recovers and back to being healthy again.


----------



## southernbelle43

Passerine123 said:


> Quick question (and apologies if it was asked and answered before, this is a longgg thread!): does the brand have any actual stores in Italy where someone could shop in person or is it carried at any Italian stores like La Rinascente? Thanks!


Marco has his own shop and bags are made there.  On line purchases are the only way to buy one of his creations.  Thus, he can keep prices down.  While it is often scary to buy a bag sight unseen, there are descriptions and reviews of nearly all of his styles, leathers, colors and hardware in this thread.  By reading these you can get a good idea what you may like.  The helpful info has saved me from buying bags that I know will not work for me.


----------



## christinemliu

Megs said:


> Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


@Megs, I was so excited at first that you posted on this thread, and then read the awful news! Spinal surgery must be terrifying. Yes, best wishes for Vlad's recovery and also hope you have lots of support especially to take care of the kids...and also, we MM supporters appreciate any positive press for Marco, but only when you all are able...we would hope Vlad could be well enough to take some great photos!!!


----------



## fendifemale

I hope Vlad feels better. Soon!


----------



## christinemliu

dignatius said:


> So I submitted a post to Marco and its up on his new blog today.   Looks like he replaced the "For the Love of Massaccesi" blog with a new format.
> 
> Marco sent back a very sweet thank you and would definitely appreciate more reviews from his "fan base" to help out first-time customers.  It's clear from this thread that we all have a vested interest in keeping MM bags, not just surviving but thriving!
> Hint, Hint!
> 
> --- Excerpt from his email  --
> 
> Your work is exactly what I had in mind: a complete description of an MM style done by a customer.  That's what I think customers want to read, something written directly by a person who carry a certain style with a clear description of all features.
> 
> The more styles we can show the better it is for MM visibility. These articles are extremely well appreciated by new customers.
> 
> --------
> 
> Anybody else ready to jump on the bandwagon?


Oh, I want to! I hope to work in something over the weekend. I read both posts, very nice! Here's the link:
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/

My BOTD is Aphrodite...maybe since I just carried her I will write on her, though Daphne has a wonderful YouTube video which helped inspire me to order her...


----------



## HermesHope

djfmn said:


> I read your lovely blog post. Marco has been asking for blog posts for his new MM blog on his website. Any chance you can send him this amazing post on your fabulous new bag. It is a great post and would be helpful to have it on his website.





djfmn said:


> There is a link to her blog at the bottom of her tpf posts. She is a wonderful writer. I read her blog posts all the time.



Thank you all for the “likes” and the kind comments about my blog. I have emailed a link to my blog post about the Diane to Marco and he is going to use it. I might also write about my other bags for him. What format should I send to him, does anyone know?


----------



## dignatius

HermesHope said:


> Thank you all for the “likes” and the kind comments about my blog. I have emailed a link to my blog post about the Diane to Marco and he is going to use it. I might also write about my other bags for him. What format should I send to him, does anyone know?



I just wrote my review in the body of my email (plain text) and attached the photos to the email.  He embedded the pics in the review as he saw fit.


----------



## HermesHope

dignatius said:


> I just wrote my review in the body of my email (plain text) and attached the photos to the email.  He embedded the pics in the review as he saw fit.



Oh, that’s a good idea. I must say that your photos are very good. I wish I had your skills!


----------



## Passerine123

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco has his own shop and bags are made there.  On line purchases are the only way to buy one of his creations.  Thus, he can keep prices down.  While it is often scary to buy a bag sight unseen, there are descriptions and reviews of nearly all of his styles, leathers, colors and hardware in this thread.  By reading these you can get a good idea what you may like.  The helpful info has saved me from buying bags that I know will not work for me.


I'm confused...you say he has his own shop but then say the only way to buy his bags is online. If he has a shop, shouldn't one be able to purchase bags there?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Passerine123 said:


> I'm confused...you say he has his own shop but then say the only way to buy his bags is online. If he has a shop, shouldn't one be able to purchase bags there?


He has a workshop where he produces his handbags that are available to order online.


----------



## djfmn

Passerine123 said:


> I'm confused...you say he has his own shop but then say the only way to buy his bags is online. If he has a shop, shouldn't one be able to purchase bags there?


I think what she meant to say is he has his own workshop where he makes the bags. He sells them direct to consumer to keep the prices down. The way he does that is by selling directly through his website. I use this forum and the reference thread on MM bags to help me decide what bags styles and leathers to select. The ladies here are incredibly helpful and so is the owner of MM bags. I receive wonderful input and help. I have been buying bags from Marco for close to 14 years now. I previously bought the bags he made for a company called Belen Echandia, which is no longer around. I have been buying his MM branded bags for the last 5 years. I have never been disappointed in any of his bags the leather is amazing and the workmanship incredible. Welcome to your forum. There is a wealth of knowledge about MM bags on this forum and an abundance of help and opinions. All of which have been a wonderful source of inspiration and guidance when I am deciding on an MM style. Also last but not least another reason for not having a store are his bags are fully bespoke they are made especially for each lady who places an order and we all customize our bags with linings and Hardware and strap changes and sometimes an add on like a slip pocket etc. This is the reason we are all big supporters of MM bags. Where can you get a wonderful bespoke handbag at a reasonable price point.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I think what she meant to say is he has his own workshop where he makes the bags. He sells them direct to consumer to keep the prices down. The way he does that is by selling directly through his website. I use this forum and the reference thread on MM bags to help me decide what bags styles and leathers to select. The ladies here are incredibly helpful and so is the owner of MM bags. I receive wonderful input and help. I have been buying bags from Marco for close to 14 years now. I previously bought the bags he made for a company called Belen Echandia, which is no longer around. I have been buying his MM branded bags for the last 5 years. I have never been disappointed in any of his bags the leather is amazing and the workmanship incredible. Welcome to your forum. There is a wealth of knowledge about MM bags on this forum and an abundance of help and opinions. All of which have been a wonderful source of inspiration and guidance when I am deciding on an MM style. Also last but not least another reason for not having a store are his bags are fully bespoke they are made especially for each lady who places an order and we all customize our bags with linings and Hardware and strap changes and sometimes an add on like a slip pocket etc. This is the reason we are all big supporters of MM bags. Where can you get a wonderful bespoke handbag at a reasonable price point.


Thanks. I did use the term "shop" meaning workshop, but I can see how that is confusing.  I certainly agree with everything you said.


----------



## anabg

I wish it was allowed to have more than one thread.  This thread is so long. I miss a few days and I am lost. Without the PurseForum app I have been absent from here a lot.  I hate logging in from safari so I only log in sporadically now and miss a lot.


----------



## orchidmyst

Marco has so many styles but the Selene and Selene Midi are still my favorites.
The new styles have been getting the spotlight lately but here's my Selene Zip in Iris Merinos with light gunmetal hardware and soulmate straps.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Marco has so many styles but the Selene and Selene Midi are still my favorites.
> The new styles have been getting the spotlight lately but here's my Selene Zip in Iris Merinos with light gunmetal hardware and soulmate straps.
> View attachment 4523594


Lovely.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Marco has so many styles but the Selene and Selene Midi are still my favorites.
> The new styles have been getting the spotlight lately but here's my Selene Zip in Iris Merinos with light gunmetal hardware and soulmate straps.
> View attachment 4523594


I have to agree with you. I have two midi Selenes and they are stylish and so easy to carry. As most of you know I love the look of big bags but they do not suit me and I am carrying less so my preference is smaller bags. When I fly or travel I carry so much more and midi Selene is my bag of choice. Easy to carry and I can fill it with everything I need. 
I love this bag lovely color and zippers and hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

Is it just me or are there others who have no clue what leathers and what colors are available for anMM bag at the current time?


----------



## Kylacove

This forum has much more information than Marco's website to be sure. I would imagine all the AW leathers and Kickstarter leathers previously posted as well as the special promo leathers mentioned this week. I would just email Marco to inquire about any leather released in the last year. I'm waiting on a China Blue pebbled that was introduced months ago. Hope that helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> This forum has much more information than Marco's website to be sure. I would imagine all the AW leathers and Kickstarter leathers previously posted as well as the special promo leathers mentioned this week. I would just email Marco to inquire about any leather released in the last year. I'm waiting on a China Blue pebbled that was introduced months ago. Hope that helps.


It does Kylacove, thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

I absolutely love this Little Miss M in red Pompei. With its four slip pockets and one zipped pocket it holds a lot of “stuff” with room to spare. I am so glad I decided to give this style a try.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I absolutely love this Little Miss M in red Pompei. With its four slip pockets and one zipped pocket it holds a lot of “stuff” with room to spare. I am so glad I decided to give this style a try.
> View attachment 4524294
> View attachment 4524293


Are you carrying a bunny in there?


----------



## ajamy

BOTD. At the races with midi Victoria in washed lamb, a perfect match with this years membership badge


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Are you carrying a bunny in there?


A faux fox tail so I can always find my keys by feel, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4524542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTD. At the races with midi Victoria in washed lamb, a perfect match with this years membership badge


That is simply gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Is it just me or are there others who have no clue what leathers and what colors are available for anMM bag at the current time?


I think all the Fall leathers he introduced and most of the special leathers are still available. I would just email and ask him.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I absolutely love this Little Miss M in red Pompei. With its four slip pockets and one zipped pocket it holds a lot of “stuff” with room to spare. I am so glad I decided to give this style a try.
> View attachment 4524294
> View attachment 4524293


Just gorgeous. Every time I see this bag I want a Little Miss M so pretty. This is a style I have not tried mainly because I thought the straps might not be comfortable. Boy am I tempted after seeing yours.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Just gorgeous. Every time I see this bag I want a Little Miss M so pretty. This is a style I have not tried mainly because I thought the straps might not be comfortable. Boy am I tempted after seeing yours.


I am not sure why I waited so long to try it.  As my bag hobby has progressed, I have learned that my very favorite style is an open top tote.  I love being able to see in it and see everything in it. (This one has a zipper should you want to close it).   I cannot address the comfort of the straps because I hardly ever carry a  shoulder bag for a long period of time.  I carry it  to and from the car, the grocery, church, etc.  If I know that I am going to be standing or walking for a long period of time, I use my Penelopes, a BV Nodini, etc.


----------



## LuvNLux

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4524542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTD. At the races with midi Victoria in washed lamb, a perfect match with this years membership badge



Stunning leather!  How do you like the washed lamb?  I have always stayed away from it because of concerns of how it would wear/scratch/stain.   But, I love the look of it.


----------



## ajamy

LuvNLux said:


> Stunning leather!  How do you like the washed lamb?  I have always stayed away from it because of concerns of how it would wear/scratch/stain.   But, I love the look of it.


I do treat it as delicate and take care when using it, and I would probably leave it at home if there was any sign of rain!  However small marks or scuffs can be rubbed away just with a finger tip and you can massage in a light conditioning cream on it as well, the first time I tried cream I thought it had stained the leather (fortunately I had only tried it on a small area inside the bag) but it slowly absorbed in leaving no marks. 
It feels beautiful and soft and is very light.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Oh, I want to! I hope to work in something over the weekend. I read both posts, very nice! Here's the link:
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/
> 
> My BOTD is Aphrodite...maybe since I just carried her I will write on her, though Daphne has a wonderful YouTube video which helped inspire me to order her...
> View attachment 4523244
> View attachment 4523246


I finished my review and Marco uploaded it right away!
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/aphrodite-article-by-christine

It actually didn't take me that long to write...apparently when you love bags it is pretty easy to drone on about them ad nauseum haha. 

I think even we already have the makings of a Selene Zip Midi review in the last few posts on their thread hint hint. .

I do love that bag too...and Soulmate Midi...and Juliet Midi...


----------



## dignatius

christinemliu said:


> I finished my review and Marco uploaded it right away!
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/aphrodite-article-by-christine
> 
> It actually didn't take me that long to write...apparently when you love bags it is pretty easy to drone on about them ad nauseum haha.
> 
> I think even we already have the makings of a Selene Zip Midi review in the last few posts on their thread hint hint. .
> 
> I do love that bag too...and Soulmate Midi...and Juliet Midi...



Wow!  What a terrific review!  I really enjoyed reading it.


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> I finished my review and Marco uploaded it right away!
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/aphrodite-article-by-christine
> 
> It actually didn't take me that long to write...apparently when you love bags it is pretty easy to drone on about them ad nauseum haha.
> 
> I think even we already have the makings of a Selene Zip Midi review in the last few posts on their thread hint hint. .
> 
> I do love that bag too...and Soulmate Midi...and Juliet Midi...


Great review and extremely well written! The Aphrodite is my favorite MM style!


----------



## LuvNLux

ajamy said:


> I do treat it as delicate and take care when using it, and I would probably leave it at home if there was any sign of rain!  However small marks or scuffs can be rubbed away just with a finger tip and you can massage in a light conditioning cream on it as well, the first time I tried cream I thought it had stained the leather (fortunately I had only tried it on a small area inside the bag) but it slowly absorbed in leaving no marks.
> It feels beautiful and soft and is very light.



It looks so yummy!  Thanks for sharing your experience of this leather.


----------



## orchidmyst

Had a wedding to go to yesterday, so had to use my fancier bags.
Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic for the day


Selene in Blue Africa for the dinner banquet


----------



## anabg

Bag of the day. I still decided to bring it to work just for one day, since I didn't get to use her this past weekend.


----------



## anabg

I thought it might be helpful to post what I am carrying. I also had my personal cell phone that I am using to take the pictures. Sunglasses sat on top. I had to carry my house keys in my jacket. It's chilly today in NJ. Those are my work keys.

This bag has card slots so if pressed for more room I could leave the red card case at home.


----------



## BittyMonkey

anabg said:


> I thought it might be helpful to post what I am carrying. I also had my personal cell phone that I am using to take the pictures. Sunglasses sat on top. I had to carry my house keys in my jacket. It's chilly today in NJ. Those are my work keys.
> 
> This bag has card slots so if pressed for more room I could leave the red card case at home.
> 
> View attachment 4525397


Any chance you could take an internal photo of it empty?


----------



## anabg

BittyMonkey said:


> Any chance you could take an internal photo of it empty?



Of course. Does this one help?


----------



## tenKrat

@anabg, your pics of Aurora are very helpful. Thank you!


----------



## mleleigh

Juliet Midi in dark grey Pompei - still nice and structured at 8 months old.


----------



## BittyMonkey

anabg said:


> Of course. Does this one help?
> 
> View attachment 4525434


Yes, thanks!


----------



## orchidmyst

anabg said:


> Bag of the day. I still decided to bring it to work just for one day, since I didn't get to use her this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525396


So pretty!
This was the color combo I was going to get through Kickstarter too.


----------



## LuvNLux

mleleigh said:


> Juliet Midi in dark grey Pompei - still nice and structured at 8 months old.
> 
> View attachment 4525444



Luv this style in structured leather!  The color looks different than the dark gray Pompeii swatches.  Could it be another color?


----------



## HermesHope

I adapted my own blog post about my new Diane bag for Marco’s blog. There are now three posts on there. I could write some more about my other bags, but would it be better if other people contributed? I am sure that many of you have loads of gorgeous bags to write about! Let’s sing their praises as loud as we can to help Marco.

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/diana-article-by-anne


----------



## mleleigh

LuvNLux said:


> Luv this style in structured leather!  The color looks different than the dark gray Pompeii swatches.  Could it be another color?



It just looks lighter because it’s in bright sunlight. Pompei has a nice sheen to it so that it’s reflective in an interesting way without the leather actually being shiny. Here’s a pic of the same bag in indoor lighting.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> It just looks lighter because it’s in bright sunlight. Pompei has a nice sheen to it so that it’s reflective in an interesting way without the leather actually being shiny. Here’s a pic of the same bag in indoor lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4525749


Really lovely in Pompei. I, too, love the structured look for this midi style.


----------



## TotinScience

Loving the blog entries, such a helpful and great idea! Colette's blog was an incredible resource, but adding many voices of customers makes the feedback even stronger. I really ought to write something on the joys of owning, say, a Sabrina and/or a Little Valerie


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> It just looks lighter because it’s in bright sunlight. Pompei has a nice sheen to it so that it’s reflective in an interesting way without the leather actually being shiny. Here’s a pic of the same bag in indoor lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4525749


Wow this is so pretty and you are right it looks so different in the various lights. I love pompei it is such a great leather with such a pretty sheen to it.


----------



## orchidmyst

Marco now has a complete list of available leathers on his website:
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's my Tulipano inner bag in fuchsia metallic, which was a seasonal metallic color from last year.



Here's my new Calypso in french rose metallic, which is a seasonal color and was available last month.


These metallic colors are really bright and I prefer to choose a simpler bag style to show off the leather.

Marco did not list this french rose metallic as available but if you are interested, email Marco and he may be able to order it specially for you.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Tulipano inner bag in fuchsia metallic, which was a seasonal metallic color from last year.
> View attachment 4525951
> 
> 
> Here's my new Calypso in french rose metallic, which is a seasonal color and was available last month.
> View attachment 4525959
> 
> These metallic colors are really bright and I prefer to choose a simpler bag style to show off the leather.
> 
> Marco did not list this french rose metallic as available but if you are interested, email Marco and he may be able to order it specially for you.


Wow, another example of how leather changes the look of a style! The vacchetta Little Tulipano I used to have (that has gone to a very sweet new home!) Is very structured, but in a softer leather she looks so different.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Wow, another example of how leather changes the look of a style! The vacchetta Little Tulipano I used to have (that has gone to a very sweet new home!) Is very structured, but in a softer leather she looks so different.


It really does!  It is hardly recognizable. I still have my dark green Vachetta Little T.


----------



## jaspearl

Now that I've seen the list of available leathers, I'm starting to get tempted to buy again! Ahhh!


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD: my very first and still probably most favorite MM Sabrina


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD: my very first and still probably most favorite MM Sabrina


And I still love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Oh 5 pockets?? Can we see a pic? Very lovely Little Miss M!!


Christine, I am just now seeing this. But i believe I posted a shot of the inside in another post.  Here is another showing all the pockets. I am so tempted to get another Little Miss M and maybe part with a larger bag like the Modena?  So nice to have choices isn't it.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Tulipano inner bag in fuchsia metallic, which was a seasonal metallic color from last year.
> View attachment 4525951
> 
> 
> Here's my new Calypso in french rose metallic, which is a seasonal color and was available last month.
> View attachment 4525959
> 
> These metallic colors are really bright and I prefer to choose a simpler bag style to show off the leather.
> 
> Marco did not list this french rose metallic as available but if you are interested, email Marco and he may be able to order it specially for you.


Wow and wow I love metallics these are just gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> BOTD: my very first and still probably most favorite MM Sabrina


This is such a lovely color combination. I always love seeing these incredible color leathers put together. They are amazing. Unfortunately I am so bad at doing it myself. I only tried once and failed miserably. Of course I thought I knew what to do with an inner and outer Little Tulipano and I did not listen to Marco. I bought a Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei and thought I would add an inner Little Tulipano in another pompei leather. Marco suggested silver and I told him I thought sugar cane pompei would be a good choice. He tried to gently tell me that I would not like it but I was set on amethyst and sugar cane. It came and I did not like it at all. What I did was order an outer Little Tulipano in sugar cane to go with the inner and I use both the amethyst Little Tulipano and the sugar cane Little Tulipano as single color bags. I now go with Marco's recommendations lesson learned!!!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Christine, I am just now seeing this. But i believe I posted a shot of the inside in another post.  Here is another showing all the pockets. I am so tempted to get another Little Miss M and maybe part with a larger bag like the Modena?  So nice to have choices isn't it.
> View attachment 4526470


Thank you! This is my first time seeing this pic so I must have also missed it when you posted it the first time. That is such a cool configuration! It's a spin on the Selene interior. On most bags I really miss exterior pocket(s) but somehow Marco's placements of his interior pockets for his totes help me miss it less if there aren't any.
Yes, so nice to have choices!!! But now I am paralyzed a bit after looking at all those available leathers...I want another Selene Zip Midi but now am torn in what leather and color...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! This is my first time seeing this pic so I must have also missed it when you posted it the first time. That is such a cool configuration! It's a spin on the Selene interior. On most bags I really miss exterior pocket(s) but somehow Marco's placements of his interior pockets for his totes help me miss it less if there aren't any.
> Yes, so nice to have choices!!! But now I am paralyzed a bit after looking at all those available leathers...I want another Selene Zip Midi but now am torn in what leather and color...


 I don’t miss an outside pocket as long as there are inside pockets that  fit the phone.  I can find it quickly when I need it.  I want another Little Miss M, but like you I cannot decide on leather or color.  I am  very tempted  by the blue glitter Pompei, but have not pulled the plug??


----------



## LuvNLux

mleleigh said:


> It just looks lighter because it’s in bright sunlight. Pompei has a nice sheen to it so that it’s reflective in an interesting way without the leather actually being shiny. Here’s a pic of the same bag in indoor lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4525749



That explains the color difference!  Thanks.


----------



## SayaJ

I have just placed my first order for 3 MM bags!

- Athena in black/red cherry nappa colourblock, with dark grey lining and silver hardware. Requested for extended handles as I prefer shoulder carry
- Daphne in dark green vachetta, with sage green lining and gold hardware. Requested to convert the flat handles to rolled ones
- Aura in sunflower merinos, with red lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Requested to slightly lengthen the strap as I would like to wear it crossbody

I'm so excited for these bags! Already plot... I mean, planning for my next ones (thinking of a Phoebe, Selene Midi Zip and Stella! And I want to get something in river blue vachetta )

Marco is a delight to communicate with and his responses are always so swift! It's such a refreshing change from the typical lukewarm customer service I get where I am (somewhere in Southeast Asia).

Also many thanks to @msd_bags for bearing with my many questions on nappa leather!

Btw, I noted that the available leathers as of 26 Aug just posted on Facebook did not include sunflower merinos. However, Marco still accepted my Aura order so I suppose he has some stock or is planning to ask the tannery for more. So if you don't see your preferred leather on Facebook, you can email Marco to check.


----------



## msd_bags

SayaJ said:


> I have just placed my first order for 3 MM bags!
> 
> - Athena in black/red cherry nappa colourblock, with dark grey lining and silver hardware. Requested for extended handles as I prefer shoulder carry
> - Daphne in dark green vachetta, with sage green lining and gold hardware. Requested to convert the flat handles to rolled ones
> - Aura in sunflower merinos, with red lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Requested to slightly lengthen the strap as I would like to wear it crossbody
> 
> I'm so excited for these bags! Already plot... I mean, planning for my next ones (thinking of a Phoebe, Selene Midi Zip and Stella! And I want to get something in river blue vachetta )
> 
> Marco is a delight to communicate with and his responses are always so swift! It's such a refreshing change from the typical lukewarm customer service I get where I am (somewhere in Southeast Asia).
> 
> Also many thanks to @msd_bags for bearing with my many questions on nappa leather!
> 
> Btw, I noted that the available leathers as of 26 Aug just posted on Facebook did not include sunflower merinos. However, Marco still accepted my Aura order so I suppose he has some stock or is planning to ask the tannery for more. So if you don't see your preferred leather on Facebook, you can email Marco to check.


Happy to help dear!! And I can't wait to see your orders too!


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! This is my first time seeing this pic so I must have also missed it when you posted it the first time. That is such a cool configuration! It's a spin on the Selene interior. On most bags I really miss exterior pocket(s) but somehow Marco's placements of his interior pockets for his totes help me miss it less if there aren't any.
> Yes, so nice to have choices!!! But now I am paralyzed a bit after looking at all those available leathers...I want another Selene Zip Midi but now am torn in what leather and color...


You can think about the bag and how you want it to be, like slouchy or more rigid. Would a heavier leather matter to you or you need a lighter leather? I think after you find the direction on the look of the bag, you can think of which colors and leathers you have in your bag collection and decide if you want something similar or different.


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I adapted my own blog post about my new Diane bag for Marco’s blog. There are now three posts on there. I could write some more about my other bags, but would it be better if other people contributed? I am sure that many of you have loads of gorgeous bags to write about! Let’s sing their praises as loud as we can to help Marco.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/diana-article-by-anne


What a wonderful article. As are the other 2 also, I’ve just read them all.  I enjoyed them very much, and such a great idea to write these for Marco’s site. I will contribute one very soon too


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Tulipano inner bag in fuchsia metallic, which was a seasonal metallic color from last year.
> View attachment 4525951
> 
> 
> Here's my new Calypso in french rose metallic, which is a seasonal color and was available last month.
> View attachment 4525959
> 
> These metallic colors are really bright and I prefer to choose a simpler bag style to show off the leather.
> 
> Marco did not list this french rose metallic as available but if you are interested, email Marco and he may be able to order it specially for you.


Love, love your Calypso!  And that rose is just stunning


----------



## jbags07

So, i saw this .....and thought—hmmmm. Those pythons Marco has. Wondering about doing this same look on a Mia. But wondering if Mia is too small to achieve a similar look?  Any other styles maybe? I tend to do smaller bags, medium size at most.  

I did not crop the prices cause, while i have and like my LV, there are a lot of quality issues, and its really incredible that Marco makes such high quality and gorgeous bags for us, at a fraction of this cost. And i actually just received an order and will post pix soon....first time I’ve seen mini Zhoe and midi Theia, and the style, leathers, quality, and craftsmanship  are just out of this world.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4527418
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, i saw this .....and thought—hmmmm. Those pythons Marco has. Wondering about doing this same look on a Mia. But wondering if Mia is too small to achieve a similar look?  Any other styles maybe? I tend to do smaller bags, medium size at most.
> 
> I did not crop the prices cause, while i have and like my LV, there are a lot of quality issues, and its really incredible that Marco makes such high quality and gorgeous bags for us, at a fraction of this cost. And i actually just received an order and will post pix soon....first time I’ve seen mini Zhoe and midi Theia, and the style, leathers, quality, and craftsmanship  are just out of this world.


How we all love Marco and his bags!
So my first thought for a similar look was Aurora; I believe Marco is able to add a top handle to Show and the Aura as well.  But for a simpler colorblock, maybe a Little Athena?
All just thoughts!
Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## jaspearl

This is my newly arrived Zhoe Legend. Silver python lux with glitter silver pompeii.  I asked for a 9 inch strap, I'm happy with the drop. But as you can see, the large clasps seem to be rubbing against the flap. I asked for a 1.5 inch width strap.

The 2nd pic is with my Penelope Messenger strap, which I believe is 0.8 inch width. I much prefer this smaller clasp.

I will probably order a 1.5 inch width strap but using the smaller clasps.


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my newly arrived Zhoe Legend. Silver python lux with glitter silver pompeii.  I asked for a 9 inch strap, I'm happy with the drop. But as you can see, the large clasps seem to be rubbing against the flap. I asked for a 1.5 inch width strap.
> 
> The 2nd pic is with my Penelope Messenger strap, which I believe is 0.8 inch width. I much prefer this smaller clasp.
> 
> I will probably order a 1.5 inch width strap but using the smaller clasps.


Zhoe Legend is one of my MM fave styles!! This is uniquely beautiful!  But can I just say that I'm really scared of phyton prints...


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> How we all love Marco and his bags!
> So my first thought for a similar look was Aurora; I believe Marco is able to add a top handle to Show and the Aura as well.  But for a simpler colorblock, maybe a Little Athena?
> All just thoughts!
> Looking forward to your pics!


Uh, autocorrect...*Show above was supposed to be Zhoe!
Speaking of which, wow, yours came out so luxe! The Pompeii really makes it pop.


----------



## Sickgrl13

jaspearl said:


> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my newly arrived Zhoe Legend. Silver python lux with glitter silver pompeii.  I asked for a 9 inch strap, I'm happy with the drop. But as you can see, the large clasps seem to be rubbing against the flap. I asked for a 1.5 inch width strap.
> 
> The 2nd pic is with my Penelope Messenger strap, which I believe is 0.8 inch width. I much prefer this smaller clasp.
> 
> I will probably order a 1.5 inch width strap but using the smaller clasps.


I love it!!!!   I’ve been thinking of doing a colorbock python bag but soooo broke. I’ve been on an art supplies binge.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> How we all love Marco and his bags!
> So my first thought for a similar look was Aurora; I believe Marco is able to add a top handle to Show and the Aura as well.  But for a simpler colorblock, maybe a Little Athena?
> All just thoughts!
> Looking forward to your pics!


I also think an Aura would make a great bag for a python combination. It is large enough and he could add a top handle to the Aura. He added a top handle to my little Zhoe in platinum pompei. I think it would be such a fun bag with a little python accent.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I love it!!!!   I’ve been thinking of doing a colorbock python bag but soooo broke. I’ve been on an art supplies binge.


I am not a fan of a full python leather bag and never thought of a color block but I think that would be amazing. I am also bag broke but I am sorely tempted to get a python color block having seen the LV bag that Bagso7 posted.


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my newly arrived Zhoe Legend. Silver python lux with glitter silver pompeii.  I asked for a 9 inch strap, I'm happy with the drop. But as you can see, the large clasps seem to be rubbing against the flap. I asked for a 1.5 inch width strap.
> 
> The 2nd pic is with my Penelope Messenger strap, which I believe is 0.8 inch width. I much prefer this smaller clasp.
> 
> I will probably order a 1.5 inch width strap but using the smaller clasps.


Wow what a gorgeous looking Zhoe Legend. I love this combo amazing.


----------



## jaspearl

msd_bags said:


> Zhoe Legend is one of my MM fave styles!! This is uniquely beautiful!  But can I just say that I'm really scared of phyton prints...



Oh you just don't like scaly things? 

Since I live in a city, sigh, if a python ever appears, it will be sure to be splashed across the newspapers! I've only seen snakes in zoos, so I guess I view them differently!


----------



## jaspearl

djfmn said:


> Wow what a gorgeous looking Zhoe Legend. I love this combo amazing.


Actually Marco's first choice for colour blocking the python was a black vachetta. But for me I don't want any black bags. So he suggested silver pompei.


----------



## djfmn

jaspearl said:


> Oh you just don't like scaly things?
> 
> Since I live in a city, sigh, if a python ever appears, it will be sure to be splashed across the newspapers! I've only seen snakes in zoos, so I guess I view them differently!


I am also not that fond of python but seeing your gorgeous Zhoe Legend as well as the post showing the LV in python and pink I have changed my mind. I have asked Marco to put together some combinations of python and leathers because I am leaning towards getting a bag in this leather. Yikes did I say that!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Lol, I am right there with several of you on snakes.  What put me over the edge was reading about a preowned snake bag and in the comments it said “some of the scales have lifted.”  OK, I will admire them from afar. As my grandson said to me once, “Nana, than creeps me out.”
For those of you who like exotics, I admire you.  Your bags will be gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol, I am right there with several of you on snakes.  What put me over the edge was reading about a preowned snake bag and in the comments it said “some of the scales have lifted.”  OK, I will admire them from afar. As my grandson said to me once, “Nana, than creeps me out.”
> For those of you who like exotics, I admire you.  Your bags will be gorgeous.


Marco's leathers are not on real exotics he told me he does not do real exotics. His leathers if I am not mistaken are imprinted on calf skin. I know I could never do a real python or any other exotic it would creep me out.


----------



## BittyMonkey

They love their python in Italy though. Last time I was in Rome I tried on these amazing Jimmy Choos in python. Totally gorgeous, and not available at home.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Marco's leathers are not on real exotics he told me he does not do real exotics. His leathers if I am not mistaken are imprinted on calf skin. I know I could never do a real python or any other exotic it would creep me out.


Oh my, I did not know that!  I was wondering how he could use the real stuff and it still be so low in price.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my, I did not know that!  I was wondering how he could use the real stuff and it still be so low in price.


He told me exotics are unbelievably expensive and he said very difficult to send to various countries as they are not allowed in many different places.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> He told me exotics are unbelievably expensive and he said very difficult to send to various countries as they are not allowed in many different places.


Thanks for sharing that. I just automatically assumed it was the real thing. They certainly look real!


----------



## djfmn

I loved the look of the LV bag that was posted here. I asked Marco to do some mock ups with MM bags along with some leather combinations. Here is what he sent me. I have zero ability to get a feel for what this would look like. I specifically said I was interested in a Mia or possibly an Aura with a Mia handle. This is so I could get an idea of what can be done with his python leathers. I am leaning towards a Mia. Now to decide what color combination.


----------



## djfmn

Here are some combinations he put together for me.


----------



## djfmn

Here are some more combinations.


----------



## southernbelle43

Wow!


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> How we all love Marco and his bags!
> So my first thought for a similar look was Aurora; I believe Marco is able to add a top handle to Show and the Aura as well.  But for a simpler colorblock, maybe a Little Athena?
> All just thoughts!
> Looking forward to your pics!


Those are both great ideas ....thinking about Aura with Mia handle or maybe a little Athena...thank u for the suggestions


----------



## jbags07

jaspearl said:


> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527634
> View attachment 4527635
> View attachment 4527636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my newly arrived Zhoe Legend. Silver python lux with glitter silver pompeii.  I asked for a 9 inch strap, I'm happy with the drop. But as you can see, the large clasps seem to be rubbing against the flap. I asked for a 1.5 inch width strap.
> 
> The 2nd pic is with my Penelope Messenger strap, which I believe is 0.8 inch width. I much prefer this smaller clasp.
> 
> I will probably order a 1.5 inch width strap but using the smaller clasps.


Stunning bag


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I also think an Aura would make a great bag for a python combination. It is large enough and he could add a top handle to the Aura. He added a top handle to my little Zhoe in platinum pompei. I think it would be such a fun bag with a little python accent.


I agree!  It would be stunning.....


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I loved the look of the LV bag that was posted here. I asked Marco to do some mock ups with MM bags along with some leather combinations. Here is what he sent me. I have zero ability to get a feel for what this would look like. I specifically said I was interested in a Mia or possibly an Aura with a Mia handle. This is so I could get an idea of what can be done with his python leathers. I am leaning towards a Mia. Now to decide what color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528861
> View attachment 4528862
> View attachment 4528863
> View attachment 4528864


Be still my heart!


----------



## jaspearl

These are amazing combinations!


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Here are some more combinations.
> 
> View attachment 4528873
> View attachment 4528874
> View attachment 4528875
> View attachment 4528876
> View attachment 4528877
> View attachment 4528878


Thank you for sharing and asking Marco for the mock up pictures.
Every leather combination looks good!


----------



## Flowergeek

Wow that Tuscan yellow and python is EXACTLY what I was considering ordering for DD for Christmas. And I was never really attracted to Athena. But the python color blocking makes it very cute and she loves that type of bag


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> I loved the look of the LV bag that was posted here. I asked Marco to do some mock ups with MM bags along with some leather combinations. Here is what he sent me. I have zero ability to get a feel for what this would look like. I specifically said I was interested in a Mia or possibly an Aura with a Mia handle. This is so I could get an idea of what can be done with his python leathers. I am leaning towards a Mia. Now to decide what color combination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528861
> View attachment 4528862
> View attachment 4528863
> View attachment 4528864


I can’t do a whole bag, whether real or printed snake.  But I really like the 3rd and 4th with the python trim!


----------



## jaspearl

msd_bags said:


> I can’t do a whole bag, whether real or printed snake.  But I really like the 3rd and 4th with the python trim!


I agree with you, that python trim is unique! 

I'm not supposed to be buying any more bags this year... only 4 more months...


----------



## SayaJ

I'm thinking of getting a small, messenger-style bag to bring along during lunchtime at work. My first choice is the Phoebe, but would anyone know how does it compare to the Penelope midi? They look to be about the same size, so was wondering if there's anything I need to look out for


----------



## christinemliu

SayaJ said:


> I'm thinking of getting a small, messenger-style bag to bring along during lunchtime at work. My first choice is the Phoebe, but would anyone know how does it compare to the Penelope midi? They look to be about the same size, so was wondering if there's anything I need to look out for


I hope this helps! Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa, Phoebe in black vacchetta, Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania (with a requested additional D ring on the side)and Flora in cognac merinos. Uh, apparently I love my tans and browns haha. Phoebe holds more than Penelope Midi because it has more depth. So I guess depends on how much you want to put in there. They each have their own functionality. The messenger affords you a ton of pockets and space. I love the Flora and Phoebe for their slip and card holder pockets. And sometimes you want a flap like Phoebe and sometimes you want a zipper like Flora !


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I hope this helps! Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa, Phoebe in black vacchetta, Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania (with a requested additional D ring on the side)and Flora in cognac merinos. Uh, apparently I love my tans and browns haha. Phoebe holds more than Penelope Midi because it has more depth. So I guess depends on how much you want to put in there. They each have their own functionality. The messenger affords you a ton of pockets and space. I love the Flora and Phoebe for their slip and card holder pockets. And sometimes you want a flap like Phoebe and sometimes you want a zipper like Flora !
> View attachment 4529254
> View attachment 4529255
> View attachment 4529256
> View attachment 4529257


Thank you for the comparison. I have always wondered just how big the flora is.


----------



## SayaJ

christinemliu said:


> I hope this helps! Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa, Phoebe in black vacchetta, Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania (with a requested additional D ring on the side)and Flora in cognac merinos. Uh, apparently I love my tans and browns haha. Phoebe holds more than Penelope Midi because it has more depth. So I guess depends on how much you want to put in there. They each have their own functionality. The messenger affords you a ton of pockets and space. I love the Flora and Phoebe for their slip and card holder pockets. And sometimes you want a flap like Phoebe and sometimes you want a zipper like Flora !
> View attachment 4529254
> View attachment 4529255
> View attachment 4529256
> View attachment 4529257


Thank you! This is so helpful 
Seems like Phoebe it is! Now to think of which leather and colour...


----------



## djfmn

I love the bags with the python trim but I also love the Mia with the little bit of python on it. I have picked out the python I like but now I need to find the leather I want to go with it. I am thinking a light taupe. I am open to all suggestions!!!


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I love the bags with the python trim but I also love the Mia with the little bit of python on it. I have picked out the python I like but now I need to find the leather I want to go with it. I am thinking a light taupe. I am open to all suggestions!!!
> 
> View attachment 4529409



I like Marco’s suggestion of the dark taupe nappa. That pairing photo looks really nice.


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> I hope this helps! Penelope Messenger in chocolate nappa, Phoebe in black vacchetta, Penelope Midi in cobblestone tuscania (with a requested additional D ring on the side)and Flora in cognac merinos. Uh, apparently I love my tans and browns haha. Phoebe holds more than Penelope Midi because it has more depth. So I guess depends on how much you want to put in there. They each have their own functionality. The messenger affords you a ton of pockets and space. I love the Flora and Phoebe for their slip and card holder pockets. And sometimes you want a flap like Phoebe and sometimes you want a zipper like Flora !
> View attachment 4529254
> View attachment 4529255
> View attachment 4529256
> View attachment 4529257



Thanks for posting these comparison shots.  This is helpful not only for the size comparisons, but great leather comparisons too!


----------



## christinemliu

SayaJ said:


> Thank you! This is so helpful
> Seems like Phoebe it is! Now to think of which leather and colour...


Oh the fun!! You can't go wrong...one recommendation is depending on how many small bags you have, it may be nice to have the functionality of both the leather long strap and the long chain strap. It comes standard with the chain and a wristlet strap. You can choose the leather long strap instead of the long chain, or for extra, get both. I got both and I love the choices. Chain for a more fancy look and leather for all occasion. The chain though is not adjustable, just fyi.
And warning...as you can see...it's hard to stop at just one MM SLG haha...


----------



## djfmn

Just saw this post on Massaccesi FB so if I cannot find a leather to go with the python I will be very surprised. 

*"This week we've reached a little BIG record: 125 in stock colors!!!
The widest selection of the world for the best customers of the world.
We've reached this goal all together, a huge thank you to all of you!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> Just saw this post on Massaccesi FB so if I cannot find a leather to go with the python I will be very surprised.
> 
> *"This week we've reached a little BIG record: 125 in stock colors!!!
> The widest selection of the world for the best customers of the world.
> We've reached this goal all together, a huge thank you to all of you!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers



Yes!  I saw that too!  So nice to see!   It is a list of all the available leathers by name only.  I just wish there was a way to see the actual color swatches linked to the names.  Or all the color swatches available by leather types in charts, including some of the new ones.  Anybody know where to find the up-to-date charts?


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Yes!  I saw that too!  So nice to see!   It is a list of all the available leathers by name only.  I just wish there was a way to see the actual color swatches linked to the names.  Or all the color swatches available by leather types in charts, including some of the new ones.  Anybody know where to find the up-to-date charts?


There is a 'Leathers' link at the top right corner of Marco's website (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/)
or here is the direct link: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/leathers
For pictures of the newer seasonal ones are on the Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags/)


----------



## djfmn

Thoughts and prayers for all the tpf people who are preparing for hurricane Dorian. Stay safe.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> Here are some more combinations.
> 
> View attachment 4528873
> View attachment 4528874
> View attachment 4528875
> View attachment 4528876
> View attachment 4528877
> View attachment 4528878


oh my! now that's a true artisan!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Please Christina...  don’t post those SLGs...  I.   Think...  I. Might.... Have.  To.  Order...  you have a lovely selection.  Love Black vachetta phoebe.  As a person who orders and then sells every vachetta bag I’ve ever had, a small version might be perfection.   

But I don’t even like python but those combos...  I love the gold one and this is my favorite.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4531975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Christina...  don’t post those SLGs...  I.   Think...  I. Might.... Have.  To.  Order...  you have a lovely selection.  Love Black vachetta phoebe.  As a person who orders and then sells every vachetta bag I’ve ever had, a small version might be perfection.
> 
> But I don’t even like python but those combos...  I love the gold one and this is my favorite.


Thank you! Bawhahaha...now you are tempting me to do a shot of all my SLGs whenever my latest one arrives...I have an Africa (my first Africa piece!) in Penelope Midi on order...

Black vacchetta is awesome! One of those that develops and gets better with use.

Get....one....gettttt....oooone....


----------



## djfmn

Marco posted a new promo on his FB site. My girlfriend has been saying she really wants an MM bespoke bag. I think this might be a good promo for her to finally get an MM bag. She always admires all my MM bags. 

*It Pays to have Friends!

Refer a friend and MM will give them 20% off their first purchase. When they make a purchase* you will also receive a 100 Euros credit towards your next MM purchase. And that goes for every friend you’ve got!!

Requests can be sent to: info@marcomassaccesi.it
I look forward to making amazing bespoke MM bags for your family and friends.
Marco

*Minimum order: € 250,00*


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Marco posted a new promo on his FB site. My girlfriend has been saying she really wants an MM bespoke bag. I think this might be a good promo for her to finally get an MM bag. She always admires all my MM bags.
> 
> *It Pays to have Friends!
> 
> Refer a friend and MM will give them 20% off their first purchase. When they make a purchase* you will also receive a 100 Euros credit towards your next MM purchase. And that goes for every friend you’ve got!!
> 
> Requests can be sent to: info@marcomassaccesi.it
> I look forward to making amazing bespoke MM bags for your family and friends.
> Marco
> 
> *Minimum order: € 250,00*


This is a great promo!  I have a couple of friends i will share this with. 100 off is a fabulous promo. How long will it be in effect for? All leathers or just in stock leathers for the 20 off?


----------



## jbags07

I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....

I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way? 

Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4531975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Christina...  don’t post those SLGs...  I.   Think...  I. Might.... Have.  To.  Order...  you have a lovely selection.  Love Black vachetta phoebe.  As a person who orders and then sells every vachetta bag I’ve ever had, a small version might be perfection.
> 
> But I don’t even like python but those combos...  I love the gold one and this is my favorite.


Love all the combos too, and this one you pictured would make a fabulous bag....which styles are you considering?  Even a small one, like a Flora or Phoebe, would be great colorblocked in these 2 leathers....


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4534322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....
> 
> I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way?
> 
> Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.


Oooh your Juliets are so pretty! 
As RE: handles, I actually did the opposite but asking Marco to make a profile of my handles lower, because I never wear bags on the crook of my arm and do not like the upright handles look. I am thinking in your case, maybe they can be made on hinges (similar to Speedy) so that they can fall down a bit but have more room when carried on your arm?


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4534322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....
> 
> I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way?
> 
> Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.



First of all, all three bags are gorgeous. Beautiful color/leather choices. Second, I totally agree with you about the top handles; I thought they would be larger (bigger drop). If I order another Juliet midi I will definitely ask for the regular Juliet handle drop, which looks to me like you can arm-carry. I love being able to carry my bags as satchels on my arm. Perhaps you could ask Marco about the regular handle drop for your incoming bags?


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Oooh your Juliets are so pretty!
> As RE: handles, I actually did the opposite but asking Marco to make a profile of my handles lower, because I never wear bags on the crook of my arm and do not like the upright handles look. I am thinking in your case, maybe they can be made on hinges (similar to Speedy) so that they can fall down a bit but have more room when carried on your arm?



I like the hinges idea.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4534322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....
> 
> I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way?
> 
> Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.


They are beautiful and there is no such thing as too many reveal pix.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4534322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....
> 
> I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way?
> 
> Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.


Your midi Juliets are just gorgeous. I love all the leather choices amazing. I immediately went and tried my pewter laminato midi Juliet hand held and in the crook of my arm. It seems to fit with the handle on my midi Juliet both hand held and in the crook of my arm. Living in Florida I am bare armed most of the time or a very light cardigan so not much bulk. Also for size reference I am 5'4" and a US size 4. I can understand you wanting a bigger top handle to be able to use it both hand held and in the crook of your arm. Hoping you find a solution. I love seeing all your reveals stunning. You definitely won't overwhelm me with any of your reveals. The more the better!!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Oooh your Juliets are so pretty!
> As RE: handles, I actually did the opposite but asking Marco to make a profile of my handles lower, because I never wear bags on the crook of my arm and do not like the upright handles look. I am thinking in your case, maybe they can be made on hinges (similar to Speedy) so that they can fall down a bit but have more room when carried on your arm?


Thank u  i think they are pretty too! A lovely style. And i have a Speedy and the handles are perfect as u suggested. Just not sure how complicated this would be to get them back to him to fix!  And if they would overshadow the Juliet if made larger....Attaching pix so u can see, i cant even fit my hand thru


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> First of all, all three bags are gorgeous. Beautiful color/leather choices. Second, I totally agree with you about the top handles; I thought they would be larger (bigger drop). If I order another Juliet midi I will definitely ask for the regular Juliet handle drop, which looks to me like you can arm-carry. I love being able to carry my bags as satchels on my arm. Perhaps you could ask Marco about the regular handle drop for your incoming bags?


Thank u so much   I am loving the leathers .....i need to take a pic in better light i think!  And agree with you about arm carry and asking for the regular Juliet handle drop. I love carrying my Speedy, the handle drop is perfect. And with this slight adjustment, the midi Juliet is such a beautiful and functional style...absolutely love it. Looking foward to seeing yours!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> They are beautiful and there is no such thing as too many reveal pix.


Thank u   Ok, after the weekend i will bombard you all. Ive had 3 packages delivered in the last couple of weeks...i fell hard for Marcos bags


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Your midi Juliets are just gorgeous. I love all the leather choices amazing. I immediately went and tried my pewter laminato midi Juliet hand held and in the crook of my arm. It seems to fit with the handle on my midi Juliet both hand held and in the crook of my arm. Living in Florida I am bare armed most of the time or a very light cardigan so not much bulk. Also for size reference I am 5'4" and a US size 4. I can understand you wanting a bigger top handle to be able to use it both hand held and in the crook of your arm. Hoping you find a solution. I love seeing all your reveals stunning. You definitely won't overwhelm me with any of your reveals. The more the better!!


Thank you   Yes i think the metallics look amazing in midi Juliet, and that cayman is to die for!   I think some of you are very slender and the standard size handles fit, but I am fuller figured ....i attached some pix in a post above, and  its very tight on me. Hand/crook carry is a great option with this style, so i am hoping i can ship them back ay my expense and have them lengthened....and the 3 yet to be made, ask Marco to lengthen also....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank u so much   I am loving the leathers .....i need to take a pic in better light i think!  And agree with you about arm carry and asking for the regular Juliet handle drop. I love carrying my Speedy, the handle drop is perfect. And with this slight adjustment, the midi Juliet is such a beautiful and functional style...absolutely love it. Looking foward to seeing yours!


I really love this style. A picture of mine can be found in this thread -- I got it in Bordeaux Verona. The leather is softening with each wear and I'm noticing that the handles are stretching and loosening just a bit, but I do with I could wear it in the crook of my arm. Looking forward to seeing what yours will look like.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Yes i think the metallics look amazing in midi Juliet, and that cayman is to die for!   I think some of you are very slender and the standard size handles fit, but I am fuller figured ....i attached some pix in a post above, and  its very tight on me. Hand/crook carry is a great option with this style, so i am hoping i can ship them back ay my expense and have them lengthened....and the 3 yet to be made, ask Marco to lengthen also....


I really love your midi juliet bags.
When I fall for a particular style of Marco's bags, I want them in all kinds of leathers but I have had a similar experience as yours with handle and strap lengths so now I order one first to try the style and see if anything needs to be changed. 
I think you should contact Marco immediately and directly as he is the maker and knows what can be changed and can give you suggestions on how to make the bag more comfortable for you.
He understands that we all have different needs, which is why many things can be customized.
I have the midi juliet too and my hands can barely fit in the top handle but I like to carry it with the shoulder strap so it does not affect me. As for the Juliet, the top handle is a bit too large if that handle drop is used on the midi juliet. I suggest using a soft measuring tape or string and measure the most comfortable handle drop you prefer. Measure bags that you have of similar styles and it will help give you an idea of what handle drop you need.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I really love this style. A picture of mine can be found in this thread -- I got it in Bordeaux Verona. The leather is softening with each wear and I'm noticing that the handles are stretching and loosening just a bit, but I do with I could wear it in the crook of my arm. Looking forward to seeing what yours will look like.





Kimbashop said:


> I really love this style. A picture of mine can be found in this thread -- I got it in Bordeaux Verona. The leather is softening with each wear and I'm noticing that the handles are stretching and loosening just a bit, but I do with I could wear it in the crook of my arm. Looking forward to seeing what yours will look like.


that color!  Its amazing, and love the Verona also....absolutely stunning Juliet    I don’t think i’ve ever seen such a beautiful shade.....i am loving my Juliets but i have some bag envy going on over here right now


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> I really love your midi juliet bags.
> When I fall for a particular style of Marco's bags, I want them in all kinds of leathers but I have had a similar experience as yours with handle and strap lengths so now I order one first to try the style and see if anything needs to be changed.
> I think you should contact Marco immediately and directly as he is the maker and knows what can be changed and can give you suggestions on how to make the bag more comfortable for you.
> He understands that we all have different needs, which is why many things can be customized.
> I have the midi juliet too and my hands can barely fit in the top handle but I like to carry it with the shoulder strap so it does not affect me. As for the Juliet, the top handle is a bit too large if that handle drop is used on the midi juliet. I suggest using a soft measuring tape or string and measure the most comfortable handle drop you prefer. Measure bags that you have of similar styles and it will help give you an idea of what handle drop you need.


Yes, i. Have slowed down because of that...i kept ordering in winter/spring, and with the long wait times it took awhile to get these bags....but definitely moving foward i won’t order a second bag in any style until i’ve seen it and am sure it works....thank u for your suggestions   I sent Marco an email to see what could be done....looking at the bag construction it seems likebthe handles could be somewhat easily switched out for ones just a little larger...hopefully


----------



## SayaJ

Thinking of my second order even before my first order arrives (is this healthy??) - does anyone know if Marco still has rust vacchetta? Considering a Selene Zip Midi in either rust or cuoio (or maybe even river blue!) vacchetta; would anyone know the difference between rust and cuoio?


----------



## jbags07

Just wanted to post about the handle solution, after so many helpful and kind responses yesterday. Thats why i love this forum/this thread so much! 

Marco is just so wonderful...he said, send the bags back, let him know the height i want the handles to be, and he will remake the handles for me. He has such a good heart, he truly wants us to be happy and love our bags. Where else would we get this kind of incredible customer service!  

I love the bags so much, and am just so happy he is being so generous with his time, to do this for me. I will pay for shipping both ways of course.....

Thank u again ladies for your help  monday or tuesday i will post my haul from the last 3 boxes.


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> Thinking of my second order even before my first order arrives (is this healthy??) - does anyone know if Marco still has rust vacchetta? Considering a Selene Zip Midi in either rust or cuoio (or maybe even river blue!) vacchetta; would anyone know the difference between rust and cuoio?


I can’t help you with that question, although i have one vachetta bag of Marcos and the leather is just to die for.....

To answer your question, is this healthy?  Lol, ordering bags from Marco is addictive...to be able to choose the color, leather, style, personalization......and you will see when your first order arrives the incredible quality of the leathers and the craftsmanship of his bags....thats why he has this almost cult following....i only discovered him about  9 months ago and i would be too embarrassed to admit how many bags i’ve bought....


----------



## orchidmyst

SayaJ said:


> Thinking of my second order even before my first order arrives (is this healthy??) - does anyone know if Marco still has rust vacchetta? Considering a Selene Zip Midi in either rust or cuoio (or maybe even river blue!) vacchetta; would anyone know the difference between rust and cuoio?


I don't know if it is healthy but I can say it is NORMAL to be plotting/planning for your next bags.

Marco's leather availability page (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers) does not say he has rust vacchetta available but that only means that he does not have it in stock. He may be able to order it from the tannery if it is in production. Please email him about the rust vachetta. He has river blue and cuoio vachetta in stock now. 

I don't have a direct comparison of rust and cuoio vacchetta but have some pictures that may help. Maybe someone has bags with these 2 leathers that could provide a picture.





Rust, Mahogany, Dark Brown, Black


Sauro Tan on top and Rust on bottom


----------



## Kylacove

Talk about bling. Think maybe I went overboard on magenta/amethyst metallic Daphne. Do like the modified Arianna handles.


----------



## jaspearl

I love bling! There's no such thing as too much bling. It makes the bags stand out! 

I must remember to try out the Arianna handles in future.


----------



## southernbelle43

jaspearl said:


> I love bling! There's no such thing as too much bling. It makes the bags stand out!
> 
> I must remember to try out the Arianna handles in future.


It is pretty and the handles are a great idea.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I don't know if it is healthy but I can say it is NORMAL to be plotting/planning for your next bags.
> 
> Marco's leather availability page (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers) does not say he has rust vacchetta available but that only means that he does not have it in stock. He may be able to order it from the tannery if it is in production. Please email him about the rust vachetta. He has river blue and cuoio vachetta in stock now.
> 
> I don't have a direct comparison of rust and cuoio vacchetta but have some pictures that may help. Maybe someone has bags with these 2 leathers that could provide a picture.
> 
> View attachment 4535274
> 
> View attachment 4535275
> 
> Rust, Mahogany, Dark Brown, Black
> View attachment 4535276
> 
> Sauro Tan on top and Rust on bottom
> View attachment 4535277
> View attachment 4535278


Here is what Marco said when I asked him about these colors when I was deciding on a vachetta for my little diana.
"As far as cuoio Vacchetta it is a typical tan color while rust had more red undertones."


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Talk about bling. Think maybe I went overboard on magenta/amethyst metallic Daphne. Do like the modified Arianna handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535349
> View attachment 4535350


OMG I love this bag. I love the metallic. I think it is perfect. I have a thing for metallics they are one of my favorite leathers. This is stunning.


----------



## Kylacove

I love metallics too. Marco's metallics just feel so soft and luscious. This is the brightest one I've tried so far so it is a little out of my comfort zone right now. Once I find the perfect outfit to go with it I'm sure it will be love.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I love metallics too. Marco's metallics just feel so soft and luscious. This is the brightest one I've tried so far so it is a little out of my comfort zone right now. Once I find the perfect outfit to go with it I'm sure it will be love.



How accurate is the color on your photos? The amethyst and the magenta in the swatches photos that Marco sent look much darker than the photos of your bag.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Talk about bling. Think maybe I went overboard on magenta/amethyst metallic Daphne. Do like the modified Arianna handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535349
> View attachment 4535350


Gorgeous color choice and i love the modified handle....for such a blingy color, from the pix it looks very soft and almost neutral, it will go with a lot of stuff i think!


----------



## Kylacove

On my phone the color looks different from real life. The color is bolder and redder than the swatch pics to me. Here are hot pink pebbled and black cherry nappa to give some reference.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> On my phone the color looks different from real life. The color is bolder and redder than the swatch pics to me. Here are hot pink pebbled and black cherry nappa to give some reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535895


I agree with @jbags07 it is fairly neutral and will go with lots of different colors. I often look at the color wheel to see what the complementary color is and use that as a guide. But as I have mentioned before I have thrown caution to the wind and wear what ever I want as long as it does not clash. I have lots of fun with color and enjoy all the options. This is truly a statement bag and I think you will be surprised at all the choices you will have in clothing when you use this bag. Enjoy it as I said I think it is one stunning bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4534322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve received 3 of my midi Juliets. Absolutely love them. Only thing is, i thought the 2 top handles would be bigger, for easy hand carry and in crook of the arm, kind of like my Speedy25. Many of you are so creative in your modifications. I am wondering if any of you have ideas of some kind of handle i can have Marco make for each, that would allow for hand carry yet still be aesthetically pleasing to the overall look? The strap i ordered with each bag is a crossbody strap. Above is a pic of the bags.....
> 
> I have a couple more Midi Juliets on order and emailed Marco about extending those top handles. Do you all think the bag will still look good that way?
> 
> Thanks so much for any feedback, its greatly appreciated   And i’ve received 3 boxes these last few weeks...should i take some pix?  I hate to overwhelm with too many bag reveals lol.



SOOO, our conversation made me go back through this thread and look at the handles on the Juliet Midis that people have ordered, because I thought I had remembered the handle drop being bigger, and I realized that my handles are a lower profile (like the ones that @TotinScience custom ordered). I did not order them this way, and now that I realize the mistake I'm a little disappointed. However, I do love the bag and will keep it as is. I'll just be mindful that if I order another one I will make sure that I confirm that they have the regular midi handle drop. 

@jbags07, it looks like your Juliet midi handles are lower profile handles as well (like mine) -- although it's hard to tell from the angle of your photos. If so, that would explain why you have the same issues that I do with trying to carry them on your wrist.


----------



## Kylacove

My midi Juliet handles will fit over my wrists but there is no way they will fit the crook of my arm. I think if you want longer handles you have to special order them that way. The shorter length is more proportional to the smaller size of the bag IMO.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> My midi Juliet handles will fit over my wrists but there is no way they will fit the crook of my arm. I think if you want longer handles you have to special order them that way. The shorter length is more proportional to the smaller size of the bag IMO.



My handles are definitely shorter than the ones on your Juliet black cherry midi nappa. I like the size that is on yours.


----------



## Kylacove

Hope this helps. I know it can be frustrating to get every detail right.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> Hope this helps. I know it can be frustrating to get every detail right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536914
> View attachment 4536915



That really helps. Here are mine. They are over an inch lower than yours:


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> SOOO, our conversation made me go back through this thread and look at the handles on the Juliet Midis that people have ordered, because I thought I had remembered the handle drop being bigger, and I realized that my handles are a lower profile (like the ones that @TotinScience custom ordered). I did not order them this way, and now that I realize the mistake I'm a little disappointed. However, I do love the bag and will keep it as is. I'll just be mindful that if I order another one I will make sure that I confirm that they have the regular midi handle drop.
> 
> @jbags07, it looks like your Juliet midi handles are lower profile handles as well (like mine) -- although it's hard to tell from the angle of your photos. If so, that would explain why you have the same issues that I do with trying to carry them on your wrist.


Yes, i will be more mindful too. Now that i feel like i have the hang of all this~ so different than buying off the rack, i know what questions to ask and what to think about, like the handle drop. This issue was a good teacher  

Your bag is beautiful! And with just the one, easy to make do and change on the next. If it was just one for me i would too, but i have these 3 that came together, and a 4th in transit, so its worth it to change. I need to fiddle, to find a height that is just enuf for carry but not too high to ruin the look of the bag...

I will have to go back and look at pix!  Since my handles wont even fit over my hand, there must be some differences in drop....


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Hope this helps. I know it can be frustrating to get every detail right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4536914
> View attachment 4536915


Seeing this i will go measure mine now. In the meantime...i am drooling over your bag/color/leather choices


----------



## jbags07

Thanks both of you for measuring and attaching pix!  The opening on my handles seems to be just about 2vinches, maybe a little less...thats why i can’t get them over my hands i think...


----------



## djfmn

Just saw this on Marco's FB page. They are such pretty colors. I love both the almond and the ginger. Leaning towards the almond. 

*Today we received 4 new amazing Cuoio Toscano colors from the tannery. Considering how many of you love this kind of Vacchetta we've decided to create a special new promotion just for this set of colors: Dark Green, Almond, Medium Grey and Ginger.

This special promo is available through Sunday Sept 15th. Email orders only. All orders will receive 20% off as well as free hardware and lining upgrade.

Don't miss this wonderful opportunity to own an authentic Cuoio Tuscano handmade bag!
Today we received 4 new amazing Cuoio Toscano colors from the tannery. Considering how many of you love this kind of Vacchetta we've decided to create a special new promotion just for this set of colors: Dark Green, Almond, Medium Grey and Ginger.

This special promo is available through Sunday Sept 15th. Email orders only. All orders will receive 20% off as well as free hardware and lining upgrade.

Don't miss this wonderful opportunity to own an authentic Cuoio Tuscano handmade bag!



*


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Seeing this i will go measure mine now. In the meantime...i am drooling over your bag/color/leather choices



Thank you! I love the color, too. It's the Bordeaux in Verona leather. It's developing a sheen and darkening a bit, both of which I love. Lot's of vibrant color variations in the leather, from bright red to deep wine. And the Verona has such a nice texture to it (if you like a grained leather). 

And I know what you mean about what to look for. I'm new at this as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4537545
> View attachment 4537546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks both of you for measuring and attaching pix!  The opening on my handles seems to be just about 2vinches, maybe a little less...thats why i can’t get them over my hands i think...



yes -- that is the same measurement as mine, then.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> yes -- that is the same measurement as mine, then.


That makes a lot more sense - I can fit mine over the wrist, but most definitely no arm crook. That was the plan since I like to use top handles only for picking the bag up


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Just saw this on Marco's FB page. They are such pretty colors. I love both the almond and the ginger. Leaning towards the almond.
> 
> *Today we received 4 new amazing Cuoio Toscano colors from the tannery. Considering how many of you love this kind of Vacchetta we've decided to create a special new promotion just for this set of colors: Dark Green, Almond, Medium Grey and Ginger.
> 
> This special promo is available through Sunday Sept 15th. Email orders only. All orders will receive 20% off as well as free hardware and lining upgrade.
> 
> Don't miss this wonderful opportunity to own an authentic Cuoio Tuscano handmade bag!
> Today we received 4 new amazing Cuoio Toscano colors from the tannery. Considering how many of you love this kind of Vacchetta we've decided to create a special new promotion just for this set of colors: Dark Green, Almond, Medium Grey and Ginger.
> 
> This special promo is available through Sunday Sept 15th. Email orders only. All orders will receive 20% off as well as free hardware and lining upgrade.
> 
> Don't miss this wonderful opportunity to own an authentic Cuoio Tuscano handmade bag!
> 
> View attachment 4537580
> View attachment 4537581
> *


Yes, the almond caught my eye when I saw his post. It’s really pretty. I was just thinking I’d like a medium grey bag though. Waiting to see what comparison pictures he sends me.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I love the color, too. It's the Bordeaux in Verona leather. It's developing a sheen and darkening a bit, both of which I love. Lot's of vibrant color variations in the leather, from bright red to deep wine. And the Verona has such a nice texture to it (if you like a grained leather).
> 
> And I know what you mean about what to look for. I'm new at this as well.


I love textured leather and chose a lot of pebbled, but seeing your bag i need to try some veronas!

There is a learning curve with this, but once figured out, just so cool to be able to create bags of our choice with Marco.


----------



## djfmn

I ordered a Little Athena in almond cuoio toscano with beige/dark brown pitone (python) with gold hardware and cappuccino lining. @Coastal jewel told me that she thought her all time favorite MM style was the Little Athena. I also loved @tenKrat beige cream Little Athena so I decided to to get one. I previously never considered this style but after all these ladies said it a great MM bag I decided to try one out.


----------



## orchidmyst

Penelope in Bronze Liberty leather 
The Liberty leather was offered last year.
It is as light as Pompei.


----------



## Pautinka

Just posting this for reference. I had to wait a while to see it IRL because I was abroad when it was delivered. I wanted an elegant black bag in nappa for evening wear and I think it hits the spot. Slightly disappointed at the creasing around the embossed name as it detracts from the bag but hopefully nobody else will notice.


----------



## BittyMonkey

As much as I would love to join the BST, I just can't. FB had another breach and they wouldn't make an account for me with the amount of info I was willing to give them. So I guess I'm posting my 'errors' or non-loves on Posh.


----------



## lenie

Here are pictures from Marco to compare  Almond Cuoio Toscano with dark Taupe vachetta.


----------



## lenie

another picture from Marco to compare dark green Cuoio Toscano and dark green pompei.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove..  love it and not too blingy at all. And the modified handles.  Perfect!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> On my phone the color looks different from real life. The color is bolder and redder than the swatch pics to me. Here are hot pink pebbled and black cherry nappa to give some reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4535895


What is the top right bag????


----------



## Kylacove

Hot pink/rose pebbled Calypso.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Pautinka said:


> Just posting this for reference. I had to wait a while to see it IRL because I was abroad when it was delivered. I wanted an elegant black bag in nappa for evening wear and I think it hits the spot. Slightly disappointed at the creasing around the embossed name as it detracts from the bag but hopefully nobody else will notice.


Lovely...  considering ordering one of these.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Calypso???  Now I have to dig to find out more


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Some pics from Marco for grey cuoio and almond cuoio


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I ordered a Little Athena in almond cuoio toscano with beige/dark brown pitone (python) with gold hardware and cappuccino lining. @Coastal jewel told me that she thought her all time favorite MM style was the Little Athena. I also loved @tenKrat beige cream Little Athena so I decided to to get one. I previously never considered this style but after all these ladies said it a great MM bag I decided to try one out.


That will be a gorgeous bag!  Love the leather/python choices...i am waiting on my first little Athena to arrive, and i am pretty sure it will be a style i will order in more leathers...

Did you order the standard top handles or the modified minerva strap some ladies have done?


----------



## Coastal jewel

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4524542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTD. At the races with midi Victoria in washed lamb, a perfect match with this years membership badge


Oh my gosh.... trying to spend money using MM new ginger leather.  I might have found the perfect fit.  Lovely...


----------



## orchidmyst

Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.
(I posted this at the Reference Pictures thread too)

Side View:
(from left to right)
Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica


(from left to right)
Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano


For reference:
Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei

Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall


Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)


Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)


Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)



As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.

Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
Muse Midi here


Selene Midi here


Muse here


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
> So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.
> (I posted this at the Reference Pictures thread too)
> 
> Side View:
> (from left to right)
> Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica
> View attachment 4538374
> 
> (from left to right)
> Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano
> View attachment 4538375
> 
> For reference:
> Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
> Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
> Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
> Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> 
> Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall
> View attachment 4538364
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)
> View attachment 4538368
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)
> View attachment 4538369
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538370
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)
> View attachment 4538371
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538373
> 
> 
> As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
> Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.
> 
> Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
> Muse Midi here
> View attachment 4538376
> 
> Selene Midi here
> View attachment 4538377
> 
> Muse here
> View attachment 4538378


Those comparisons are wonderful.  Thank you!!!  Maybe it is just me, but even having all of the measurements I have trouble visualizing the exact sizes of the various handbags. This helps so much!!!


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> That will be a gorgeous bag!  Love the leather/python choices...i am waiting on my first little Athena to arrive, and i am pretty sure it will be a style i will order in more leathers...
> 
> Did you order the standard top handles or the modified minerva strap some ladies have done?


I ordered the standard top handles.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
> So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.
> (I posted this at the Reference Pictures thread too)
> 
> Side View:
> (from left to right)
> Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica
> View attachment 4538374
> 
> (from left to right)
> Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano
> View attachment 4538375
> 
> For reference:
> Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
> Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
> Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
> Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> 
> Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall
> View attachment 4538364
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)
> View attachment 4538368
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)
> View attachment 4538369
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538370
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)
> View attachment 4538371
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538373
> 
> 
> As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
> Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.
> 
> Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
> Muse Midi here
> View attachment 4538376
> 
> Selene Midi here
> View attachment 4538377
> 
> Muse here
> View attachment 4538378


Thank you for posting all of these pix. You have so many beautiful bags   I am with Southernbelle, seeing the bags helps so much to get a sense of size and proportion....


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
> So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.
> (I posted this at the Reference Pictures thread too)
> 
> Side View:
> (from left to right)
> Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica
> View attachment 4538374
> 
> (from left to right)
> Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano
> View attachment 4538375
> 
> For reference:
> Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
> Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
> Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
> Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> 
> Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall
> View attachment 4538364
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)
> View attachment 4538368
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)
> View attachment 4538369
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538370
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)
> View attachment 4538371
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538373
> 
> 
> As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
> Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.
> 
> Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
> Muse Midi here
> View attachment 4538376
> 
> Selene Midi here
> View attachment 4538377
> 
> Muse here
> View attachment 4538378


Thank you so much for all the comparisons. It really helps me to understand the sizes of the bags.


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Some pics from Marco for grey cuoio and almond cuoio
> 
> View attachment 4538156
> View attachment 4538157


That almond leather! Be still my beating heart!


----------



## SayaJ

orchidmyst said:


> Someone asked me about the comparison of the Muse, Muse Midi and Selene Midi.
> So while I was taking pictures, I got some comparison pictures with the Angelica, Tulipano and Rua Angelica.
> (I posted this at the Reference Pictures thread too)
> 
> Side View:
> (from left to right)
> Selene Midi, Muse Midi, Muse, Rua Angelica
> View attachment 4538374
> 
> (from left to right)
> Angelica, Selene Midi, Rua Angelica, Tulipano
> View attachment 4538375
> 
> For reference:
> Selene Midi in Dark Brown Deerskin (with top zip closure & soulmate handles)
> Muse in Everose Glitter Pompei (with standard closure)
> Muse Midi in Brownrose Nappa (with top zip closure)
> Rua Angelica in Fuchsia Pompei
> Angelica in Marine Blue Merinos
> Tulipano in Everose Glitter Pompei
> 
> Muse Midi (left) and Muse (right) - bottle of water is 24.5cm tall
> View attachment 4538364
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse Midi (right)
> View attachment 4538368
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Muse (right)
> View attachment 4538369
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538370
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Tulipano (right)
> View attachment 4538371
> 
> Selene Midi (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538372
> 
> Muse (left) and Rua Angelica (right)
> View attachment 4538373
> 
> 
> As you can see, most leather starts to slouch after a while but the Pompei keeps it shape very well.
> Pompei is also very light so it is a good choice for structured bags.
> 
> Inside comparison with Penelope inside and a bottle of water (24.5cm tall);
> Muse Midi here
> View attachment 4538376
> 
> Selene Midi here
> View attachment 4538377
> 
> Muse here
> View attachment 4538378


Thank you so much for these helpful pictures! I love the Pompei leather on the Muse - it helps the bag retain its structure so well.


----------



## SayaJ

I asked Marco for a comparison between the Navy Cuoio Toscano and River Blue Vacchetta. Both of them are beautiful leathers - makes it harder for me to decide!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

SayaJ said:


> I asked Marco for a comparison between the Navy Cuoio Toscano and River Blue Vacchetta. Both of them are beautiful leathers - makes it harder for me to decide!
> 
> View attachment 4538864


Nice! Is navy currently on sale too?


----------



## SayaJ

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nice! Is navy currently on sale too?


That's a good question! I don't know actually. I just asked him for a comparison photo as I was interested in a bag in dark blue leather. I doubt I'll be able to confirm my order by 15 Sep so I didn't ask him if there's a discount. Maybe someone else would know if the other cuoio toscano leathers are on sale too


----------



## orchidmyst

SayaJ said:


> I asked Marco for a comparison between the Navy Cuoio Toscano and River Blue Vacchetta. Both of them are beautiful leathers - makes it harder for me to decide!
> 
> View attachment 4538864


Vacchetta will give the bag a bit of structure and since the cuoio toscano is lighter and looks more floppy than the usual Vacchetta, it should produce a slouchier bag.
Think of what you want the bag to look like and maybe that would help you choose between the 2 leathers


----------



## Coastal jewel

Holy promo girls!  Let the fun begin...


----------



## Coastal jewel

So the way I  see this... I best be planning my little pre Christmas splurge...  may as well get a second purse  and make it as nice as the first one!!! Lol...  hope my buddies here will be open to giving input.  Don’t know where to start.  

I ordered a second little Athena.. so I think I’m good there.  But...  you never know.


----------



## djfmn

I might have to break down and get a second bag!!!

This is a weekend promo posted on Massaccesi FB page. Buy one bag at 20% off and the second bag at 40% off. Minimum


Coastal jewel said:


> So the way I  see this... I best be planning my little pre Christmas splurge...  may as well get a second purse  and make it as nice as the first one!!! Lol...  hope my buddies here will be open to giving input.  Don’t know where to start.
> 
> I ordered a second little Athena.. so I think I’m good there.  But...  you never know.


And I ordered a Little Athena thanks to you. Perhaps I should order a second one but I am also thinking midi Juliet.


----------



## SayaJ

Coastal jewel said:


> Holy promo girls!  Let the fun begin...


Wow this may be what I need to confirm my order fast! But the discount structure kind of deters customers from buying SLGs 

Edit: Oh saw that minimum bag value is €300! So this would exclude the SLGs.


----------



## Kylacove

Since SLGs are much cheaper than bags anyway the biggest bang for the buck is in the full sized bags.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> So the way I  see this... I best be planning my little pre Christmas splurge...  may as well get a second purse  and make it as nice as the first one!!! Lol...  hope my buddies here will be open to giving input.  Don’t know where to start.
> 
> I ordered a second little Athena.. so I think I’m good there.  But...  you never know.





Coastal jewel said:


> Holy promo girls!  Let the fun begin...


Oh boy. Let the planning begin....a little Athena will also be one of my choices!


----------



## Coastal jewel

It looks like all available leathers and the promo leathers are included.  With lining and hardware upgrades included... I agree it looks like it’s time to go big.  ( or big $$$ ) I just read 10krats  post on the Zhoe.  I think it’s time for me to figure out the right leather “for me” maybe for a Zhoe.  Or an angel midi.  I love the  pockets but she’s a little big for me...  I wish Modena was a tiny bit smaller.  And minerva midi is just too big but I adore the strap.,,  must pick 2..


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just when I think I figure out posting..  I quote my own post while editing.


----------



## orchidmyst

My Luna in Purple & Violet Nappa.
The nappa leather really is so nice.


I got an extra short strap but decided I like the Sabrina chain strap better.


Initially I wasn't sure whether to have the violet or purple as the flap but Marco advised me to have the darker purple as the flap and I agree that it looks a lot better this way.

The Luna is really well made, as the bag's design keeps the shape of the bag.


I can actually fit and carry an Ipad in the Luna but because the depth of the bag is 6cm, you wouldn't be able to fit a water bottle with the Ipad. It would have to be either the water bottle or either the Ipad.

Here's also a Penelope in Gunmetal Glitter Suede, which was from the special leathers from last year.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I would love to partake of the promo but I am still bag broke.  In fact, I have a Zhoe Legend in burgundy vachetta and 3 Phoebes that I haven't even used.


----------



## christinemliu

I had been considering ordering a pebbled anthracite Selene Zip Midi, after purchasing an athene one from a lovely lady on the BST, and the promo convinced me to go for it! I really want to take advantage then and order a second bag, but I am trying to limit the size of my collection...so if some of what I have posted on the Facebook BST will sell, I may go for it. I don't know if I can hold strong for three days though haha...I may change my mind! I am so tempted by the cuoio toscano leathers!

By the way, @orchidmyst, that Luna is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@orchidmyst would you mind doing a comparison shot of the Hera with the Muse midi and Selene midi?


----------



## LuvNLux

I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.

What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


----------



## TotinScience

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


I will break the rules and name 3 styles . Mine are probably less popular choices, but I love them dearly all the same.
Siena - a massive workhorse of a bag. 2 zippered compartments, tons of pockets, fits a laptop - as far as work/travel bags you really can't beat it. Plus, IMO, it really shows off Marco's craftsmanship.
Sabrina, both regular and medium size - amazing as an everyday errands or a date bag, packs extremely flat so can be taken anywhere. The best for colorblocking! Tons of wearing options (crossbody, shoulder, chain, clutch etc)
Juliet midi - a hugely popular newcomer! A perfectly sized little errands or date bag, can be structured or soft depending on the leather. It really is just the cutest .


----------



## Coastal jewel

I broke the rules too!

Lol...my favorites have changed over time.  I would say right now, my favorite Is the Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles and strap modifications).  I’ve found that smaller styles tend to suit me better.. and help me to not drag a bunch of extra stuff around.  But no kids, minimal stuff..  phone, lipstick, glasses... and then whatever.

And I’m currently having a love affair w Verona leathers.  They are soft, sturdy and smooshy...but not too much.

Second place.  Yikes.  I have two second places.  One is the Penelope messenger.  She carries so much more than I ever imagined.  Modifications are a detachable strap, and the ability to have a shorter, hand carry strap.  Marco has designed a strap that allows you to insert a long or shorter piece of leather, depending on what you want.  Genius.

Ok and I’m cheating.. but my second place “big bag” is Selene midi.  Perfect travel bag and this was the second bag I ever purchased.  It was in a metallic Africa with zips.  I may do an upgrade/ replacement to her.. and I may add a zipper on top and perhaps an outside slip pocket.  And maybe two tone w one of the Carmel tans (new leathers) and black trim .

So how is that for my favorite two that are really three???  And I’m ordering... but I already have two in the pipeline... a second Little Athena Messenger in black Verona & a red Africa Penelope messenger.


----------



## southernbelle43

I love all 8 of my MM bags, but if I have to choose two.......

My Numero Uno is the Little Miss M, a bag I had no interest in .....ever.  I have ordered almost every style of MM bag except for 3 or 4 and the Little M was one I kept passing by.  Recently, I decided to try it and now have a second one on order.  It is the perfect size for carrying a little or carrying a lot.  It has five (5j interior pockets...5!  It is lightweight, open topped and the handles are perfect for shoulder carry which is my preferred carry style. 

The bag in second place is the Juliet midi, the cutest little bag ever as TotinScience described above. This is another bag that I overlooked for a long time.  

Tied in second place is the Victoria midi.  Again it is  mostly open with the small flap it has.  In case you have not figured it out, I prefer being able to reach in my bags and retrieve items without unzipping, unsnapping, raising up a long flap, using two hands, etc.  I don't have to worry about security where I live with my life style.  

These favorites have changed with almost every new bag I have received from Marco. So this is today’s ranking only.


----------



## djfmn

Wow how do I choose just 2 of my favorite MM bags.

I have to say midi Juliet for all the reasons the ladies have said. Perfect size cute easy date bag and because I am the one who begged Marco to make a midi size of the Juliet. I loved the style of Juliet but it was too big for me personally. I prefer midi size bags. My second is a tie between the Midi Selene easiest tote bag to carry ever. Fits everything I need for airplane travel and various other trips. A tie with that is Zhoe I love my Zhoe's perfect small bag for me although I have to say I have all 3 size Little Zhoe, regular Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Having said that my favorite of all the Zhoe's is the regular size Zhoe. Such a great little stylish bag. So like @Coastal jewel I have to pick 2 for my 2nd favorite MM bag.


----------



## christinemliu

It's like picking two of your favorite children haha!!! You're not really supposed to...there's a reason why you have each one. I will steal from @southernbelle43 and say "this is today's ranking only," because, as @Coastaljewel said, what you like changes over time, according to your mood and your needs! And is it favorite because of the leather, the color, the function, the style? Like the one that I use the most is not necessarily the one I consider I love the most! Ahhhhh!

The one that will never leave me is my Soulmate Midi; the smooshy merinos leather gets me every time and I love all the organization in her. I like the center compartment when I use a bag charm to help me remember which side is which. However, if I were to order a second one, I would try one with a little bit longer handles and no center compartment because sometimes it's nice just to have the big open space.

Since the Soulmate is somewhat a tote, I will go for a different style for #2 and join the Juliet Midi parade. I love mine with the additional slip pocket. She's so handy, easy to use, deceptively roomy, and super cute! Very classic shape that will never go out of style so my daughters can use her too!

I have an Aurora coming to me though, so when she arrives, I may answer this question differently hee hee!


----------



## Kylacove

It's hard to pick just 2. I love the Zhoe Legend with rear slip pocket for a non work bag. It can be dressy or casual, holds all my essentials, and is easy to carry. The Athena is a perfect work bag as is the midi Angel. I love midi Theia in a slouchy verona or pebbled leather. Diana may go to the top after my 1st one arrives. As you can see I love many styles.


----------



## orchidmyst

Devyn Danielle said:


> @orchidmyst would you mind doing a comparison shot of the Hera with the Muse midi and Selene midi?


Happy to help. 
Here it is:
Muse Midi, Hera, Selene Midi (from left to right)
The largest would be the Hera, then Selene Midi, then Muse Midi
(Note: I have the Muse Midi unsnapped at the sides here)



Hera & Selene Midi 


Hera & Muse Midi 


Selene Midi & Muse Midi


----------



## southernbelle43

My Numero Uno is the Little Miss M, a bag I had no interest in .....ever.  I have ordered almost every style of MM bag except for 3 or 4 and the Little M was one I kept passing by.  Recently, I decided to try it and now have a second one on order.  It is the perfect size for carrying a little or carrying a lot.  It has five (5j interior pockets...5!  It is lightweight, open topped and the handles are perfect for shoulder carry which is my preferred carry style.
.[/QUOTE]
I have to clarify this. The Little Miss M has a top zipper that I do not use. It is recessed in the bag so I forget about it and think of the bag as an open tote.  Many of you really need to zip a bag closed, so I did not want to leave the impression that it is an open tote.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

orchidmyst said:


> Happy to help.
> Here it is:
> Muse Midi, Hera, Selene Midi (from left to right)
> The largest would be the Hera, then Selene Midi, then Muse Midi
> (Note: I have the Muse Midi unsnapped at the sides here)
> View attachment 4540229
> 
> 
> Hera & Selene Midi
> View attachment 4540230
> 
> Hera & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540231
> 
> Selene Midi & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540232


Thanks so much!


----------



## orchidmyst

I have many MM bags and I think it is really hard to pick a favorite so I will let you know the styles I use the most.
First is the Selene because it can fit so much and I use it many times a week.
Here is a picture of what the Selene can fit:


The Selene still has space to stuff more things at the bottom as the shape is more a trapezoid and at the top since it is quite a tall bag.


Standard black pebbled Selene shown here with no modifications.
What I have in this Selene: 2 big bottles of water, lunch bag, lesportsac bag (average handbag size?), ipad (in left side pocket), folder (with A4 paper to show size), white bag with hearts for misc stuff (size of a pencil case or cosmetic bag)

If you choose the standard Selene without added options, it can be a light weight bag.
If you add extra modifications, it can get heavy very fast.
For me though, I now always add modifications like a top zipper, soulmate handles, 1.2" messenger strap and flat pocket on back panel and with merinos leather, it can still really be super light.

Second bag I use the most is the Selene Midi because of the many ways you can carry it (shoulder, hand carry, across the body with messenger strap). I think it is a great medium size bag.

Third is the Zhoe. I like how classy it looks.
With different strap options, it can be carried in so many ways.
It looks deceptively small but you can fit so much inside. You can fit an iPad in it!
It has a top zipper inside, which keeps things very secure.
Really one of the best styles by Marco, in my opinion.


----------



## SayaJ

Marco really does know how to announce a sale at _precisely_ the right time. I was deliberating on my order over several emails with him and bam! here comes 40% + 20% off!

And so, I've placed my order for 2 bags and 3 SLGs:
1) Muse Midi in bluette pompei, light gold hw and light fuschia lining
2) Selene Zip Midi in bordeaux vacchetta, light gold hw and marine lining
3) Penelope Midi in Persian green metallic, light gold hw and black lining
4) Phoebe colourblocked in dark grey pitone lucido and black nappa, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
5) Flora in scarlet red metallic, light gold hw and black lining

Thanks to @orchidmyst, @christinemliu, @msd_bags and @jaspearl for answering my questions and taking such helpful pictures!

Marco also said that he will do his best to ship my 1st order with 3 bags next week!
Ok, I'm officially on ban island for the rest of this year!! Though I'm still thinking of a bag in navy cuoio toscano or river blue vacchetta...
I'm calling his bags... 'Marcotics'!


----------



## SayaJ

Edit: I changed my Selene Zip Midi to wine cuoio toscano - according to Marco the colour is slightly lighter and a bit more saturated than the bordeaux vacchetta.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Happy to help.
> Here it is:
> Muse Midi, Hera, Selene Midi (from left to right)
> The largest would be the Hera, then Selene Midi, then Muse Midi
> (Note: I have the Muse Midi unsnapped at the sides here)
> View attachment 4540229
> 
> 
> Hera & Selene Midi
> View attachment 4540230
> 
> Hera & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540231
> 
> Selene Midi & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540232


Thank you for these photos it is so helpful to compare the different sizes. 
These are great.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Selene midi vs Victoria midi???


----------



## djfmn

The MM website has added pictures of all the available colors on their website. I found if I click on the name of the color on the list of available leathers a pop up shows me the image of a real leather swatch. The only ones that are missing and I was told will be added next week is the nappa and pebbled. It is really nice seeing an exact photo of the leather swatch.


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Selene midi vs Victoria midi???


Midi Victoria!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> The MM website has added pictures of all the available colors on their website. I found if I click on the name of the color on the list of available leathers a pop up shows me the image of a real leather swatch. The only ones that are missing and I was told will be added next week is the nappa and pebbled. It is really nice seeing an exact photo of the leather swatch.


It really is. I just discovered this the other day.


----------



## Sickgrl13

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


1) Zhoe Legend: can hold a ton but is still sleek and elegant. 
2) Phoebe: perfect sized bag for running errands during the weekend.  Holds a card case, iPhone 8plus, keys, and an inhaler.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> Marco really does know how to announce a sale at _precisely_ the right time. I was deliberating on my order over several emails with him and bam! here comes 40% + 20% off!
> 
> And so, I've placed my order for 2 bags and 3 SLGs:
> 1) Muse Midi in bluette pompei, light gold hw and light fuschia lining
> 2) Selene Zip Midi in bordeaux vacchetta, light gold hw and marine lining
> 3) Penelope Midi in Persian green metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 4) Phoebe colourblocked in dark grey pitone lucido and black nappa, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
> 5) Flora in scarlet red metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 
> Thanks to @orchidmyst, @christinemliu, @msd_bags and @jaspearl for answering my questions and taking such helpful pictures!
> 
> Marco also said that he will do his best to ship my 1st order with 3 bags next week!
> Ok, I'm officially on ban island for the rest of this year!! Though I'm still thinking of a bag in navy cuoio toscano or river blue vacchetta...
> I'm calling his bags... 'Marcotics'!


I love both the navy cuoio toscano and also the river blue vachetta. I have a Little Tulipano in river blue vachetta the leather is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> Marco really does know how to announce a sale at _precisely_ the right time. I was deliberating on my order over several emails with him and bam! here comes 40% + 20% off!
> 
> And so, I've placed my order for 2 bags and 3 SLGs:
> 1) Muse Midi in bluette pompei, light gold hw and light fuschia lining
> 2) Selene Zip Midi in bordeaux vacchetta, light gold hw and marine lining
> 3) Penelope Midi in Persian green metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 4) Phoebe colourblocked in dark grey pitone lucido and black nappa, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
> 5) Flora in scarlet red metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 
> Thanks to @orchidmyst, @christinemliu, @msd_bags and @jaspearl for answering my questions and taking such helpful pictures!
> 
> Marco also said that he will do his best to ship my 1st order with 3 bags next week!
> Ok, I'm officially on ban island for the rest of this year!! Though I'm still thinking of a bag in navy cuoio toscano or river blue vacchetta...
> I'm calling his bags... 'Marcotics'!


I love both the navy cuoio toscano and also the river blue vachetta. I have a Little Tulipano in river blue vachetta the leather is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> Marco really does know how to announce a sale at _precisely_ the right time. I was deliberating on my order over several emails with him and bam! here comes 40% + 20% off!
> 
> And so, I've placed my order for 2 bags and 3 SLGs:
> 1) Muse Midi in bluette pompei, light gold hw and light fuschia lining
> 2) Selene Zip Midi in bordeaux vacchetta, light gold hw and marine lining
> 3) Penelope Midi in Persian green metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 4) Phoebe colourblocked in dark grey pitone lucido and black nappa, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
> 5) Flora in scarlet red metallic, light gold hw and black lining
> 
> Thanks to @orchidmyst, @christinemliu, @msd_bags and @jaspearl for answering my questions and taking such helpful pictures!
> 
> Marco also said that he will do his best to ship my 1st order with 3 bags next week!
> Ok, I'm officially on ban island for the rest of this year!! Though I'm still thinking of a bag in navy cuoio toscano or river blue vacchetta...
> I'm calling his bags... 'Marcotics'!


I love both the navy cuoio toscano and also the river blue vachetta. I have a Little Tulipano in river blue vachetta the leather is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

I must really like the river blue vachetta because it posted the same message 3 times!!! I have no idea why.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Yay, my Little Penelope arrived yesterday!! I didn't have any problems with shipping with USPS either. I love the feel of the nappa leather and the leather smell!! Love this!!


----------



## christinemliu

AManIntoFashion said:


> Yay, my Little Penelope arrived yesterday!! I didn't have any problems with shipping with USPS either. I love the feel of the nappa leather and the leather smell!! Love this!!


Oh what an awesome piece! Glad you love it and LPs are useful for all sorts of items...and isn't the zipper so smooth and easy to grab with the solid pull? I admit to just opening and closing my Massaccesi zippers because the classy zippers are like butter!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok... all ginger midi Victoria or colorblock?   Similar to one in photo or mock up by MM?
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 lol.. I think I already decided..  plain!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok... all ginger midi Victoria or colorblock?   Similar to one in photo or mock up by MM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540789
> View attachment 4540791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. I think I already decided..  plain!


All ginger


----------



## AManIntoFashion

christinemliu said:


> Oh what an awesome piece! Glad you love it and LPs are useful for all sorts of items...and isn't the zipper so smooth and easy to grab with the solid pull? I admit to just opening and closing my Massaccesi zippers because the classy zippers are like butter!



Thank you! Yes, the zipper quality is top notch!! Hehe nice!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok... all ginger midi Victoria or colorblock?   Similar to one in photo or mock up by MM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540789
> View attachment 4540791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. I think I already decided..  plain!


That would be my choice.  It looks awesome.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok and my second one will be a minerva mini... if only marco would make one!  Even midi is too big...


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok... all ginger midi Victoria or colorblock?   Similar to one in photo or mock up by MM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540789
> View attachment 4540791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. I think I already decided..  plain!


I love this, the solid colored one!  What leather/color is it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

It’s someone washed lamb.... but the color is close to the ginger cuoio tuscano. So that’s what  I’m going with.  I think the color is similar to this.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I would love to partake of the promo but I am still bag broke.  In fact, I have a Zhoe Legend in burgundy vachetta and 3 Phoebes that I haven't even used.


I'm still bag broke too! And I still haven't carried my Theia midi in bordeaux vacchetta. As much as I (desperately) want something in the almond leather, I need to wait. This is hard, though!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> It’s someone washed lamb.... but the color is close to the ginger cuoio tuscano. So that’s what  I’m going with.  I think the color is similar to this.


Thank u   Its a beautiful bag!   I am in middle of debating right now...too many bags/leathers to choose from


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?



#1. My first and forever love is Zhoe. She is elegant and timeless and fits all the essentials.
#2. It's hard to choose, but it's a toss up between the Phoebe and a Penelope modified to have detachable/adjustable strap. So practical and still pretty.
A close runner up were my Sabrina midi and the Angélica.  

Which ones are YOUR favorites?


----------



## carterazo

AManIntoFashion said:


> Yay, my Little Penelope arrived yesterday!! I didn't have any problems with shipping with USPS either. I love the feel of the nappa leather and the leather smell!! Love this!!


So glad you love it! Nothing like opening a box of leather goodies from Marco! Tje smell is intoxicating! Enjoy your little Penelope!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok and my second one will be a minerva mini... if only marco would make one!  Even midi is too big...


Yes! Or maybe he would call it a Little Minerva haha. I would go for this too.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I'm still bag broke too! And I still haven't carried my Theia midi in bordeaux vacchetta. As much as I (desperately) want something in the almond leather, I need to wait. This is hard, though!


I also needed to wait but I broke down and ordered a little Athena in the almond leather. Especially when Marco told me it was the most amazing color and extremely versatile and he said it is one of the leathers that can be used year round. He also said it's such a great neutral it can be worn with just about any color. I was sold as broke as I am just couldn't resist it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm sorry I missed it, what types of bags are the Cuoio Toscano good for?


----------



## BittyMonkey

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


I love my Angel for casual days. The pockets are so useful and if I'm doing a little bit of shopping I don't need to carry an extra bag with me.

I have been interviewing and the Modena has been a great bag to bring to interviews. I have her in port merinos.

I love the Victoria, but I don't like the leather I ended up getting. I'm thinking about getting a Victoria in the almond leather, if that works.


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Yes! Or maybe he would call it a Little Minerva haha. I would go for this too.


. Little mini or a mini mini!   And a little Divina.. 



BittyMonkey said:


> I'm sorry I missed it, what types of bags are the Cuoio Toscano good for?


. Marco says they are good for all styles.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

carterazo said:


> So glad you love it! Nothing like opening a box of leather goodies from Marco! Tje smell is intoxicating! Enjoy your little Penelope!



Thank you!! The smell and quality of the leather is wow!! I love the Massaccesi Brand


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm sorry I missed it, what types of bags are the Cuoio Toscano good for?


I asked Marco when I was deciding on getting a cuoio Toscano what bags are good for this leather and here is his response to me. This is when I was choosing the almond Cuoio Toscano for my Little Athena. * "Cuoio Toscano can be used for any MM style. It can be used for both structured or soft bags. Personally I love it on styles that are a bit soft. I suggest Selene, Soulmate, Victoria, Star, Juno or Demetra."* 
I selected a Little Diana and a Little Athena based on Marco saying it will work equally well on both structured and unstructured bags. He also told me it is the same in weight as verona. 
I hope that helps. I always keep his email responses to my questions because often other ladies and gentleman on our MM thread have the same questions as I have.


----------



## dignatius

# 1 :  Zhoe -  Great size and always elegant
# 2:   Soulmate Midi - I tend to prefer structured bags so it came as a surprise that I enjoy the Soulmate so much.  In a soft leather, it feels like a old friend as it hugs your side.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also needed to wait but I broke down and ordered a little Athena in the almond leather. Especially when Marco told me it was the most amazing color and extremely versatile and he said it is one of the leathers that can be used year round. He also said it's such a great neutral it can be worn with just about any color. I was sold as broke as I am just couldn't resist it.


Oooh, those are the very thoughts I had about that beautiful color... 
Lucky for me - or my pocket - I can't decide which bag I would want in this fabulous leather and color.


----------



## LuvNLux

Marco made this announcement about 1/2 hour ago on Facebook:

“Considering how successful our special promo has been and considering that many customers are reading about our promo just this morning we've decided to add other 24 hours to our promo. Enjoy!!!”


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Marco made this announcement about 1/2 hour ago on Facebook:
> 
> “Considering how successful our special promo has been and considering that many customers are reading about our promo just this morning we've decided to add other 24 hours to our promo. Enjoy!!!”


He is tempting me, but I am  bag content, at least  until he displays his next batch of exquisite leathers. He always has more.


----------



## Coastal jewel

It is done.  I had decided that I wanted to try the new leathers that Marco described as a light vachetta.  For those of you that have benefited from my love... not love relationship w vachetta, I love the look, feel and texture on everyone else’s bags... but when I order, I sell!    

So.. I have ordered the Cuoio Tuscano Ginger in the Victoria midi.  I think this may be a great transcendent color.  I also love other people’s tan/ brown purses.  

Because I’ve never let a discount get away, I ordered a second Juliette Midi in titanium metallic.  

What about everyone else?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> It is done.  I had decided that I wanted to try the new leathers that Marco described as a light vachetta.  For those of you that have benefited from my love... not love relationship w vachetta, I love the look, feel and texture on everyone else’s bags... but when I order, I sell!
> 
> So.. I have ordered the Cuoio Tuscano Ginger in the Victoria midi.  I think this may be a great transcendent color.  I also love other people’s tan/ brown purses.
> 
> Because I’ve never let a discount get away, I ordered a second Juliette Midi in titanium metallic.
> 
> What about everyone else?


Trying my best to resist buying anything. I have a bag coming, my second Little Miss M in blue glitter Pompei.  After I finally tried the  Little M,  I ordered another one right away.


----------



## Aminu

I don't own many MM styles and there are others I may buy in future, but so far my favourite styles are:

1. Divina Midi - perfect mid-size shoulder tote (plenty big enough for my stainless steel water bottle, umbrella, wallet and make-up pouch, with space left over to stuff in a book and a cardigan) with a top zip to keep out the rain and a very handy outer front pocket. I love my Angelica too (which is exactly the same size) but it's just nice to have the front pocket for quick access to keys, tissues and hand sanitiser etc. NB: I modify both styles with Victoria handles.
2. Regular Zhoe - as everyone has said, it's just so elegant and really elevates any outfit. I love the chain detail on the strap and that it's adjustable. It's exactly the right size to fit my essentials without being heavy and 'dragging' on my shoulder like most single strap/cross body bags do. (I've just received my second Zhoe and am awaiting my second Angelica before posting photos.)


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> He is tempting me, but I am  bag content, at least  until he displays his next batch of exquisite leathers. He always has more.


I thought I was bag content until Marco convinced me that the cuoio vacchetta leathers were too good to pass up. Have wine and blue Diana's coming[/QUOTE]


----------



## SayaJ

Kylacove said:


> I thought I was bag content until Marco convinced me that the cuoio vacchetta leathers were too good to pass up. Have wine and blue Diana's coming


I have a wine Selene Zip Midi coming. It's after several email exchanges with Marco on all possible wine / burgundy / bordeaux leathers - all of them are amazing but I do love the vacchetta texture! I can't wait to see yours, especially the blue leather.

@djfmn and @Coastal jewel The almond and ginger leathers are beautiful too but don't quite suit my deep winter skin tone. One way I've tried to limit the MM bags I buy
 (since there are so many gorgeous colours) is to force myself to consider only those that match my skin tone.


----------



## Aminu

SayaJ said:


> One way I've tried to limit the MM bags I buy
> (since there are so many gorgeous colours) is to force myself to consider only those that match my skin tone.



I follow the Dressing Your Truth style system and as a 'Type 1' I only wear tints + gold. Since it's quite hard to find quality leather bags in tints (let alone tints + gold hardware!) it was a godsend to discover MM and choose only the colours that work with my palette  Considering I only carried black and tan bags before, I now have an array of delicious colours that work so much better with my bright wardrobe!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Still resisting the current promo...only 2 more hours to go in my part of the world. Would love to order one of the lovely new leathers but am still waiting for 3 more bags from Marco (plus one more for my mother which I ordered one week before the promo. If I would have known...). I will live vicariously through everyone's pictures of the wonderful orders, especially curious about how the Almond is going to turn out.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Trying my best to resist buying anything. I have a bag coming, my second Little Miss M in blue glitter Pompei.  After I finally tried the  Little M,  I ordered another one right away.



I cannot wait to see your blue glitter pompei little M. I have a mini zoe in tan pompei and I just adore the leather. It is so light and structured. I can imagine that the metallic sheen on that leather will be gorgeous, like a sapphire. 

I am on ban island at the moment; otherwise I think I'd be ordering another Juliet midi in some type of metallic and a Daphne in cherry nappa (someday, she will be mine).


----------



## Kimbashop

SayaJ said:


> I have a wine Selene Zip Midi coming. It's after several email exchanges with Marco on all possible wine / burgundy / bordeaux leathers - all of them are amazing but I do love the vacchetta texture! I can't wait to see yours, especially the blue leather.
> 
> @djfmn and @Coastal jewel The almond and ginger leathers are beautiful too but don't quite suit my deep winter skin tone. One way I've tried to limit the MM bags I buy
> (since there are so many gorgeous colours) is to force myself to consider only those that match my skin tone.





Aminu said:


> I follow the Dressing Your Truth style system and as a 'Type 1' I only wear tints + gold. Since it's quite hard to find quality leather bags in tints (let alone tints + gold hardware!) it was a godsend to discover MM and choose only the colours that work with my palette  Considering I only carried black and tan bags before, I now have an array of delicious colours that work so much better with my bright wardrobe!



This is me as well; I do the same thing with matching my bright winter wardrobe. It really does help narrow down/limit the bag playing field!


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> Happy to help.
> Here it is:
> Muse Midi, Hera, Selene Midi (from left to right)
> The largest would be the Hera, then Selene Midi, then Muse Midi
> (Note: I have the Muse Midi unsnapped at the sides here)
> View attachment 4540229
> 
> 
> Hera & Selene Midi
> View attachment 4540230
> 
> Hera & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540231
> 
> Selene Midi & Muse Midi
> View attachment 4540232



@orchidmyst, do you find the Hera slouches like a hobo, or does it keep its general shape? It is a bag that I'm really interested in, as I love structured hobos (flat bottom ones that smoosh in at the top, so not a black hole). Also, I love the color of yours.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I cannot wait to see your blue glitter pompei little M. I have a mini zoe in tan pompei and I just adore the leather. It is so light and structured. I can imagine that the metallic sheen on that leather will be gorgeous, like a sapphire.
> 
> I am on ban island at the moment; otherwise I think I'd be ordering another Juliet midi in some type of metallic and a Daphne in cherry nappa (someday, she will be mine).


I agonized over the leather on my second Little Miss M. I decided to go bold and get one with some glitter to it. It looks like a subtle metallic , so I think it will do for every day use. 
I like the look of the bright metallic leathers, but they would look out of place with my life style and clothes.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I agonized over the leather on my second Little Miss M. I decided to go bold and get one with some glitter to it. It looks like a subtle metallic , so I think it will do for every day use.
> I like the look of the bright metallic leathers, but they would look out of place with my life style and clothes.


@southernbelle43 I love the metallic you have selected it is going to be gorgeous the perfect amount of shimmer. 

I know I have mentioned this before but I no longer have any rules. So I wear metallics whenever I want to during the day at night and anything in between. I just love metallic leather. I have found the pompei to be amazing when it comes to the shimmer pompei leather. It is so subtle I have a Little Muse in everose which is fun to carry day or night. I have a sugar cane pompei shimmer Little Tulipano that I also use whenever I want to also very subtle. I have a midi Alexia in aubergine pompei shimmer and it is such a gorgeous color very subtle shimmer once again. Only in certain light do you see the shimmer. In some lights it does not look as though there is any shimmer to these leathers.  I have a Little Tulipano in diamond platinum and pewter leather and that is more blingy but I use it all the time. I recently got the midi Juliet in titanium laminato metallic and that  too is way more blingy but I love that leather. What can I say metallics are my thing. 
I amaze myself because 14 years ago before I started buying Marco's bags first Belen Echandia and then his own line I only owned black and brown bags. Now I have bags in all different colors and I really love all the options and choices of wearing all these different leather bags in all these amazing colors. 

Can't wait to see your fabulous new bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I agonized over the leather on my second Little Miss M. I decided to go bold and get one with some glitter to it. It looks like a subtle metallic , so I think it will do for every day use.
> I like the look of the bright metallic leathers, but they would look out of place with my life style and clothes.


I have no doubt the shimmer will be subtle and beautiful. I notice that even with the regular Pompei there is a lot of light to the color, a luminosity you wouldn't expect. I will likely have serious color envy when I see yours!


----------



## SayaJ

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


This is such a useful survey! Thank you 



djfmn said:


> Wow how do I choose just 2 of my favorite MM bags.
> 
> I have to say midi Juliet for all the reasons the ladies have said. Perfect size cute easy date bag and because I am the one who begged Marco to make a midi size of the Juliet. I loved the style of Juliet but it was too big for me personally. I prefer midi size bags. My second is a tie between the Midi Selene easiest tote bag to carry ever. Fits everything I need for airplane travel and various other trips. A tie with that is *Zhoe* I love my Zhoe's perfect small bag for me although I have to say I have all 3 size Little Zhoe, regular Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Having said that my favorite of all the Zhoe's is the regular size Zhoe. Such a great little stylish bag. So like @Coastal jewel I have to pick 2 for my 2nd favorite MM bag.





Kylacove said:


> It's hard to pick just 2. I love the *Zhoe Legend* with rear slip pocket for a non work bag. It can be dressy or casual, holds all my essentials, and is easy to carry. The Athena is a perfect work bag as is the midi Angel. I love midi Theia in a slouchy verona or pebbled leather. Diana may go to the top after my 1st one arrives. As you can see I love many styles.





Sickgrl13 said:


> 1) *Zhoe Legend*: can hold a ton but is still sleek and elegant.
> 2) Phoebe: perfect sized bag for running errands during the weekend.  Holds a card case, iPhone 8plus, keys, and an inhaler.





carterazo said:


> #1. My first and forever love is *Zhoe*. She is elegant and timeless and fits all the essentials.
> #2. It's hard to choose, but it's a toss up between the Phoebe and a Penelope modified to have detachable/adjustable strap. So practical and still pretty.
> A close runner up were my Sabrina midi and the Angélica.
> 
> Which ones are YOUR favorites?





dignatius said:


> # 1 :  *Zhoe* -  Great size and always elegant
> # 2:   Soulmate Midi - I tend to prefer structured bags so it came as a surprise that I enjoy the Soulmate so much.  In a soft leather, it feels like a old friend as it hugs your side.





Aminu said:


> I don't own many MM styles and there are others I may buy in future, but so far my favourite styles are:
> 
> 1. Divina Midi - perfect mid-size shoulder tote (plenty big enough for my stainless steel water bottle, umbrella, wallet and make-up pouch, with space left over to stuff in a book and a cardigan) with a top zip to keep out the rain and a very handy outer front pocket. I love my Angelica too (which is exactly the same size) but it's just nice to have the front pocket for quick access to keys, tissues and hand sanitiser etc. NB: I modify both styles with Victoria handles.
> 2. Regular *Zhoe* - as everyone has said, it's just so elegant and really elevates any outfit. I love the chain detail on the strap and that it's adjustable. It's exactly the right size to fit my essentials without being heavy and 'dragging' on my shoulder like most single strap/cross body bags do. (I've just received my second Zhoe and am awaiting my second Angelica before posting photos.)


I am SO tempted to get a Zhoe now!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @southernbelle43 I love the metallic you have selected it is going to be gorgeous the perfect amount of shimmer.
> 
> I know I have mentioned this before but I no longer have any rules. So I wear metallics whenever I want to during the day at night and anything in between. I just love metallic leather. I have found the pompei to be amazing when it comes to the shimmer pompei leather. It is so subtle I have a Little Muse in everose which is fun to carry day or night. I have a sugar cane pompei shimmer Little Tulipano that I also use whenever I want to also very subtle. I have a midi Alexia in aubergine pompei shimmer and it is such a gorgeous color very subtle shimmer once again. Only in certain light do you see the shimmer. In some lights it does not look as though there is any shimmer to these leathers.  I have a Little Tulipano in diamond platinum and pewter leather and that is more blingy but I use it all the time. I recently got the midi Juliet in titanium laminato metallic and that  too is way more blingy but I love that leather. What can I say metallics are my thing.
> I amaze myself because 14 years ago before I started buying Marco's bags first Belen Echandia and then his own line I only owned black and brown bags. Now I have bags in all different colors and I really love all the options and choices of wearing all these different leather bags in all these amazing colors.
> 
> Can't wait to see your fabulous new bags.


I love the look of all of your bags. And I am excited to get mine!


----------



## jbags07

I should be on ban island since i’ve bought so many bags this year....but, i could not resist this sale!  2 Mias, cuoio white with the white/dark brown python on the front flap, and a black nappa with the lucido dark gray snake on the flap...both with the regular shoulder strap and also with the Zhoe shoulder strap i saw on Tenkrats Mia.....plus a mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf, a little Athene in pirate red cuoio....and Marco still had that beautiful silver suede python left so i added that in an Iride....


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> It is done.  I had decided that I wanted to try the new leathers that Marco described as a light vachetta.  For those of you that have benefited from my love... not love relationship w vachetta, I love the look, feel and texture on everyone else’s bags... but when I order, I sell!
> 
> So.. I have ordered the Cuoio Tuscano Ginger in the Victoria midi.  I think this may be a great transcendent color.  I also love other people’s tan/ brown purses.
> 
> Because I’ve never let a discount get away, I ordered a second Juliette Midi in titanium metallic.
> 
> What about everyone else?


Both will be amazing bags... I have a midi Theia in the titanium and its a beautiful color...i think your Juliet will be beautiful too


----------



## SayaJ

jbags07 said:


> I should be on ban island since i’ve bought so many bags this year....but, i could not resist this sale!  2 Mias, cuoio white with the white/dark brown python on the front flap, and a black nappa with the lucido dark gray snake on the flap...both with the regular shoulder strap and also with the Zhoe shoulder strap i saw on Tenkrats Mia.....plus a mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf, a little Athene in pirate red cuoio....and Marco still had that beautiful silver suede python left so i added that in an Iride....


Can't wait to see that mini Zhoe in blue metallic! It's going to be amazing.
I'm also trying to decide between a mini and regular Zhoe (and please don't anyone say I need to get both!!)


----------



## carterazo

SayaJ said:


> Can't wait to see that mini Zhoe in blue metallic! It's going to be amazing.
> I'm also trying to decide between a mini and regular Zhoe (and please don't anyone say I need to get both!!)


My vote is always for regular Zhoe.


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> Can't wait to see that mini Zhoe in blue metallic! It's going to be amazing.
> I'm also trying to decide between a mini and regular Zhoe (and please don't anyone say I need to get both!!)


I actually already have a midi Sabrina in the dark blue metallic calf  but i feel like its more of a date night bag in that leather, and Marco had some left so i figured i would get the Zhoe for an everyday bag, because this leather is beyond ....

Hmmmm, a mini vs regular Zhoe....all depends on how big yoy want tge bag to be.....i went for mini as i prefer small bags for running around etc....but if you need to be able to put more stuff in it, go for the regular ......i have to say, either way, after just getting my first Zhoe, its going to be one of my most favorite styles!  Absolutely love it....


----------



## BittyMonkey

I just ordered a Hermes band for my Apple Watch so no more leather for me at the moment. But I was tempted. Still waiting on a Daphne.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> Can't wait to see that mini Zhoe in blue metallic! It's going to be amazing.
> I'm also trying to decide between a mini and regular Zhoe (and please don't anyone say I need to get both!!)


I have 6 Zhoes but gave one to my daughter. I have 1 mini Zhoe and 3 regular Zhoes and 2 Zhoe Legends. I recommend you start with a regular size Zhoe. It is the perfect size. I only got a mini Zhoe after I had 2 regular Zhoe's and the Zhoe Legends.
My orange nappa Zhoe was the second MM bag I bought and it is one of my all time favorite. I was planning to buy a black nappa Zhoe and odebdo convinced me that orange was the new black and I am so pleased I took her advice. I use this bag all the time. Lovely color and perfect size bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I should be on ban island since i’ve bought so many bags this year....but, i could not resist this sale!  2 Mias, cuoio white with the white/dark brown python on the front flap, and a black nappa with the lucido dark gray snake on the flap...both with the regular shoulder strap and also with the Zhoe shoulder strap i saw on Tenkrats Mia.....plus a mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf, a little Athene in pirate red cuoio....and Marco still had that beautiful silver suede python left so i added that in an Iride....





SayaJ said:


> Can't wait to see that mini Zhoe in blue metallic! It's going to be amazing.
> I'm also trying to decide between a mini and regular Zhoe (and please don't anyone say I need to get both!!)



I don't have the regular Zoe, so I can't speak to that size. I do have a mini Zoe and I find that to be the perfect size for day tours, errands, and running around when you don't need to carry lots of things with you. There is a surprising amount of room in the bag because you can use the card slots so you dont necessarily have to bring a wallet (you can store your cash in the zippered pouch), or if you carry a slim card wallet.  There is a handy slip pocket on the inside of the bag that I carry my phone in, leaving the main compartment empty for lipstick and snacks. Because priorities!


----------



## djfmn

Megs said:


> Yes, I assure you I am on it! Vlad needed to have spinal surgery that wasn't planned for and life has been insane. But I promise to cover it next week!


Hi @Megs hope Vlad has recuperated from his surgery and is doing well and that life has returned to normal for you and the family. Wondering when we can expect to see a wonderful write up/article on MM bags?
Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Megs

djfmn said:


> Hi @Megs hope Vlad has recuperated from his surgery and is doing well and that life has returned to normal for you and the family. Wondering when we can expect to see a wonderful write up/article on MM bags?
> Looking forward to seeing it.



This week! Will be up by Friday


----------



## jbags07

Megs said:


> This week! Will be up by Friday


Yay!  And thank you


----------



## Kylacove

Looking forward to the article.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I should be on ban island since i’ve bought so many bags this year....but, i could not resist this sale!  2 Mias, cuoio white with the white/dark brown python on the front flap, and a black nappa with the lucido dark gray snake on the flap...both with the regular shoulder strap and also with the Zhoe shoulder strap i saw on Tenkrats Mia.....plus a mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf, a little Athene in pirate red cuoio....and Marco still had that beautiful silver suede python left so i added that in an Iride....


Wow, what a haul.


----------



## southernbelle43

Megs said:


> This week! Will be up by Friday


Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, what a haul.


Ban island here i come


----------



## carterazo

Megs said:


> This week! Will be up by Friday


Woohoo!


----------



## starsong

My latest order arrived.
Juno in Black vachetta, burgundy lining
Valerie with no vertical straps and Mia lock  in wisteria metallic


----------



## Kimbashop

starsong said:


> My latest order arrived.
> Juno in Black vachetta, burgundy lining
> Valerie with no vertical straps and Mia lock  in wisteria metallic


i love both, but especially what you did with the Valerie. It's beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> My latest order arrived.
> Juno in Black vachetta, burgundy lining
> Valerie with no vertical straps and Mia lock  in wisteria metallic


Gorgeous. Such great bags. I love both of them. Your Valerie is just genius I love the changes you made. That leather is stunning. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

starsong said:


> My latest order arrived.
> Juno in Black vachetta, burgundy lining
> Valerie with no vertical straps and Mia lock  in wisteria metallic


Quick question what color lining in your wisteria Valerie?


----------



## jbags07

starsong said:


> My latest order arrived.
> Juno in Black vachetta, burgundy lining
> Valerie with no vertical straps and Mia lock  in wisteria metallic


Love both of your bags!  Wisteria is a beautiful color, isnt it? And that Juno....its the most beautiful backpack....Marco outdid himself with this design....


----------



## christinemliu

@starsong Your bags are amazing, I love that Juno and the Valerie is totally transformed, what cool modifications!

In light of the upcoming post:


Megs said:


> This week! Will be up by Friday



Do you all think it would be helpful to do some MM family bag posts? I know there is an old thread...anyway, or any ideas of something that would be helpful...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just when I think I’ve tried every style I might like... someone makes these mods to a Valerie.. and another purse goes back on the list.  Starsong what great modifications.


----------



## southernbelle43

Wow. I just upgraded to UPS for a bag shipment from MM and the Euro showed up as 0.8689 to the dollar!  You may want to order those bags you have been wanting right now. That is the lowest i have seen it since I have been ordering bags from Marco.


----------



## christinemliu

You all...My level of excitement right now is comparable to when I received my first ever MM direct order...I present Aurora in cuoio vacchetta and Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT. I plan to write a blog post on Aurora and will also post additional pics on the MM reference thread with measurements, but I absolutely love the purplish greyish hue on Penelope and the Aurora is what I have always wanted on multiple levels. I think it was @tenKrat who said it was the shade of brown she had been searching for and it is the same for me. The smell reminds me of Dooney Florentine but even better. Plus the cuteness factor, the lock, and the structure is perfect for what I wanted. It may be a little small for some and there is a learning curve on the lock, but I usually wear my bag on the right side and it's so easy to unlatch there because of the shape. A unique take on a classic flap style.





(I asked for an exterior slip pocket, and he even added a small hidden magnet to the center top!)

Aurora is permastash for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> You all...My level of excitement right now is comparable to when I received my first ever MM direct order...I present Aurora in cuoio vacchetta and Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT. I plan to write a blog post on Aurora and will also post additional pics on the MM reference thread with measurements, but I absolutely love the purplish greyish hue on Penelope and the Aurora is what I have always wanted on multiple levels. I think it was @tenKrat who said it was the shade of brown she had been searching for and it is the same for me. The smell reminds me of Dooney Florentine but even better. Plus the cuteness factor, the lock, and the structure is perfect for what I wanted. It may be a little small for some and there is a learning curve on the lock, but I usually wear my bag on the right side and it's so easy to unlatch there because of the shape. A unique take on a classic flap style.
> View attachment 4544237
> View attachment 4544239
> View attachment 4544241
> View attachment 4544242
> 
> (I asked for an exterior slip pocket, and he even added a small hidden magnet to the center top!)
> 
> Aurora is permastash for me!


The Aurora is a true beautiful classic!


----------



## SayaJ

christinemliu said:


> You all...My level of excitement right now is comparable to when I received my first ever MM direct order...I present Aurora in cuoio vacchetta and Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT. I plan to write a blog post on Aurora and will also post additional pics on the MM reference thread with measurements, but I absolutely love the purplish greyish hue on Penelope and the Aurora is what I have always wanted on multiple levels. I think it was @tenKrat who said it was the shade of brown she had been searching for and it is the same for me. The smell reminds me of Dooney Florentine but even better. Plus the cuteness factor, the lock, and the structure is perfect for what I wanted. It may be a little small for some and there is a learning curve on the lock, but I usually wear my bag on the right side and it's so easy to unlatch there because of the shape. A unique take on a classic flap style.
> View attachment 4544237
> View attachment 4544239
> View attachment 4544241
> View attachment 4544242
> 
> (I asked for an exterior slip pocket, and he even added a small hidden magnet to the center top!)
> 
> Aurora is permastash for me!


Your Aurora is absolutely gorgeous! I wouldn't have thought vachetta leather would suit this bag so well!


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you all for your likes and wonderful comments! Marco put up my post on the blog about Aurora:
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/aurora-by-christine

Marnie has one about Zhoe, so timely since many have expressed love for the style, it's the post before mine!


----------



## jbags07

I’ve looked on Purse Blog a few times today but do not see the article about Marco....this is where its supposed to be, correct? I thought it was today?


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I’ve looked on Purse Blog a few times today but do not see the article about Marco....this is where its supposed to be, correct? I thought it was today?


I sure as heck hope she does what she said she would. I told MM and he was so excited?


----------



## Sickgrl13

jbags07 said:


> I’ve looked on Purse Blog a few times today but do not see the article about Marco....this is where its supposed to be, correct? I thought it was today?


Same here. I kept looking all day and nothing.  I hope it gets posted and Marco gets some well earned exposure.


----------



## dignatius

christinemliu said:


> Thank you all for your likes and wonderful comments! Marco put up my post on the blog about Aurora:
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/aurora-by-christine
> 
> Marnie has one about Zhoe, so timely since many have expressed love for the style, it's the post before mine!



I just read your review and I particularly liked the way you wrote it as a reveal..  (e.g. The white box, the packaging).  It gives readers a taste of the suspense when the white box arrives (and nobody is at home to sign for it.  Arrgh!  But I digress).   I have to agree with you that Cuoio Vachetta is really something.   You can literally see the dye application strokes in the leather, particularly on the back of the bag.  Yep, this is a handmade bag, no question.


----------



## christinemliu

dignatius said:


> I just read your review and I particularly liked the way you wrote it as a reveal..  (e.g. The white box, the packaging).  It gives readers a taste of the suspense when the white box arrives (and nobody is at home to sign for it.  Arrgh!  But I digress).   I have to agree with you that Cuoio Vachetta is really something.   You can literally see the dye application strokes in the leather, particularly on the back of the bag.  Yep, this is a handmade bag, no question.


Thank you @dignatius! I appreciate the feedback and kind words! Yes, I totally am on the vacchetta train now. I want to see the reveals on the vacchetta Toscana...

I have also been checking for a post about Marco...I hope it comes soon...


----------



## pinkorchid20

No post until now. Hope it will be published over the weekend. Marco was so happy to hear that it would finally be up, I hope he’s not too let down now. Still crossing fingers this will bring him the visibility he needs to remain in business on the long term.


----------



## djfmn

I just was told that the article on the blog will be up on Monday.

FYI just saw a pop up on the MM website that there is a style with a special price. The style is the Victoria Midi. The price is € 299 instead of € 370. 
For USA ladies the USD value is high vs. the Euro great exchange rate  which makes it a good time to order.  Not that I need a reason but this time it works in our favor


----------



## Kimbashop

The loveliest preloved bag arrived! I’m her third mom, so at least two of you here will recognize her .  Selene midi in Celeste Athene. So light and pretty. #MMmom


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> I just was told that the article on the blog will be up on Monday.
> 
> FYI just saw a pop up on the MM website that there is a style with a special price. The style is the Victoria Midi. The price is € 299 instead of € 370.
> For USA ladies the USD value is high vs. the Euro great exchange rate  which makes it a good time to order.  Not that I need a reason but this time it works in our favor


I wish there was a Victoria between the regular size and the midi. The regular is just a tad big, but the midi is definitely too small at 9.2 in at the bottom.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> The loveliest preloved bag arrived! I’m her third mom, so at least two of you here will recognize her .  Selene midi in Celeste Athene. So light and pretty. #MMmom
> 
> View attachment 4545852


I am the birth mother!!!  Lol!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kimbashop said:


> The loveliest preloved bag arrived! I’m her third mom, so at least two of you here will recognize her .  Selene midi in Celeste Athene. So light and pretty. #MMmom
> 
> View attachment 4545852


The leather is incredibly beautiful, congrats! So much character and I am sure it will develop a lovely patina over the years. I wonder if one of Marco‘s current leathers and colours comes close as none comes to mind. 
And @Coastal jewel - good choice! Suits this model exceptionally well.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> I am the birth mother!!!  Lol!


I will take good care of her! Lovely choices you made.


----------



## Kimbashop

pinkorchid20 said:


> The leather is incredibly beautiful, congrats! So much character and I am sure it will develop a lovely patina over the years. I wonder if one of Marco‘s current leathers and colours comes close as none comes to mind.
> And @Coastal jewel - good choice! Suits this model exceptionally well.


Yes, I was wondering that as well. I don't think he is offering a similar leather right now. It is a lovely choice for this bag, and anything else that looks great while soft and smooshy. And I'm just dying over the color. 
So far, I like to wear it clipped up -- more north-south than as an east-west tote. It's such an interesting shape that way.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> I am the birth mother!!!  Lol!


I am the second mother via adoption haha! But her third mother takes much better bag pics than me for sure!


----------



## christinemliu

pinkorchid20 said:


> The leather is incredibly beautiful, congrats! So much character and I am sure it will develop a lovely patina over the years. I wonder if one of Marco‘s current leathers and colours comes close as none comes to mind.
> And @Coastal jewel - good choice! Suits this model exceptionally well.


Maybe for color, this dark celeste merinos? But merinos definitely has a different texture than athene.


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Maybe for color, this dark celeste merinos? But merinos definitely has a different texture than athene.
> View attachment 4546126


Thanks for looking into this. The colour should come close but I find it particularly interesting in a slightly distressed leather as the Athene. I hate bothering Marco but may ask if there was a chance to get something similar (so far he’s always been very accommodating).


----------



## pinkorchid20

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, I was wondering that as well. I don't think he is offering a similar leather right now. It is a lovely choice for this bag, and anything else that looks great while soft and smooshy. And I'm just dying over the color.
> So far, I like to wear it clipped up -- more north-south than as an east-west tote. It's such an interesting shape that way.


Agree with you and am more attracted by north-south shapes anyway since I am tiny and feel east-west often makes me look even smaller. The leather also looks like it won’t get out of shape that easily and may contribute to it staying the way you like. Have often had totes that started to become east-west shaped when the leather started softening.


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks for looking into this. The colour should come close but I find it particularly interesting in a slightly distressed leather as the Athene. I hate bothering Marco but may ask if there was a chance to get something similar (so far he’s always been very accommodating).


I recently asked about the leathers available and he told me he has more than 80% of the colors he offered in the past along with all the new leathers. He indicated he has photographed the leathers in high resolution and put them on the website under "LEATHERS" (approximately 135 currently and he is adding more).

I would definitely ask him. He often has enough for perhaps one or two bags left of a specific leather that might not be posted on the website. I know that @jbags07 got a bag in Africa leather because MM had a piece of this leather left over. It never hurts to ask Marco if he has a leather available still even if its not on his website.


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> I recently asked about the leathers available and he told me he has more than 80% of the colors he offered in the past along with all the new leathers. He indicated he has photographed the leathers in high resolution and put them on the website under "LEATHERS" (approximately 135 currently and he is adding more).
> 
> I would definitely ask him. He often has enough for perhaps one or two bags left of a specific leather that might not be posted on the website. I know that @jbags07 got a bag in Africa leather because MM had a piece of this leather left over. It never hurts to ask Marco if he has a leather available still even if its not on his website.


Thank you for confirming and yes, you are right, maybe there even is something left which Marco would be glad to utilize. I’ve asked before and he was so kind to source leather for me but I’d actually rather have him focus on other things than finding a small piece of leather he won’t even be able to negotiate a price for, hence I try to avoid any special requests as much as I can. Still, will give it a try!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Maybe for color, this dark celeste merinos? But merinos definitely has a different texture than athene.
> View attachment 4546126


 Oh, very nice!  Thanks


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I recently asked about the leathers available and he told me he has more than 80% of the colors he offered in the past along with all the new leathers. He indicated he has photographed the leathers in high resolution and put them on the website under "LEATHERS" (approximately 135 currently and he is adding more).
> 
> I would definitely ask him. He often has enough for perhaps one or two bags left of a specific leather that might not be posted on the website. I know that @jbags07 got a bag in Africa leather because MM had a piece of this leather left over. It never hurts to ask Marco if he has a leather available still even if its not on his website.





pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you for confirming and yes, you are right, maybe there even is something left which Marco would be glad to utilize. I’ve asked before and he was so kind to source leather for me but I’d actually rather have him focus on other things than finding a small piece of leather he won’t even be able to negotiate a price for, hence I try to avoid any special requests as much as I can. Still, will give it a try!



This is good to know. I do like the look and feel of this leather. And this color just pops, which makes me think that the quality of this type of leather makes other colors pop too. Marco said in an email to that he designed the Juliet with Athene leather in mind, and I have been thinking about a Juliet midi in Athene since then. I really like the distressed and shiny quality of the leather that will gain a patina with time. Plus it is light as a feather. (Although. I also like the look of the Juliet in more structured leathers, too. Decisions.... all good ones.)


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I recently asked about the leathers available and he told me he has more than 80% of the colors he offered in the past along with all the new leathers. He indicated he has photographed the leathers in high resolution and put them on the website under "LEATHERS" (approximately 135 currently and he is adding more).
> 
> I would definitely ask him. He often has enough for perhaps one or two bags left of a specific leather that might not be posted on the website. I know that @jbags07 got a bag in Africa leather because MM had a piece of this leather left over. It never hurts to ask Marco if he has a leather available still even if its not on his website.


Yes, he had enough left of the Africa bronze for a Flora, and i use this bag constantly, it goes with everything! Absolutely love, love it.... So glad he had enough to do it for me


----------



## Kylacove

No blog post yet.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> No blog post yet.


I have been looking for it today. Still nothing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ditto, I did not see it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks for looking into this. The colour should come close but I find it particularly interesting in a slightly distressed leather as the Athene. I hate bothering Marco but may ask if there was a chance to get something similar (so far he’s always been very accommodating).


The leather was called athene. There was a lipstick red, pink.. tan.. it has a sheen to it,,  birthmom


----------



## Coastal jewel

I’ve been looking for the blog on Marco’s bags..  I can’t find it?..  am I missing it?.


----------



## Coastal jewel

jbags07 said:


> Yay!  And thank you
> 
> 
> Megs said:
> 
> 
> 
> This week! Will be up by Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coastal jewel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve been looking for the blog on Marco’s bags..  I can’t find it?..  am I missing it?.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## southernbelle43

No it is not there and I will never send him an email again, getting his hopes up.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> No it is not there and I will never send him an email again, getting his hopes up.


Hmmm I thought it would be up last Friday. I keep looking but I have not seen anything posted.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> The leather was called athene. There was a lipstick red, pink.. tan.. it has a sheen to it,,  birthmom


I bought a lipstick red athene Flora off a bst member...its a lovely leather...and the color is amazing...would be great if Marco could get ahold of more!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> I bought a lipstick red athene Flora off a bst member...its a lovely leather...and the color is amazing...would be great if Marco could get ahold of more!


It is a great leather and color. I have a Penelope in red Athene.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Is it like the BE red sheen leather?


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a great leather and color. I have a Penelope in red Athene.


Its fabulous, isnt it!  I think a Juliet would be very sweet in this color/leather....


----------



## jbags07

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ Is it like the BE red sheen leather?


I can take a pic tomro, in natural light!


----------



## scrpo83

The article is up now!!
https://www.purseblog.com/introducing/massaccesi-handbags/


----------



## djfmn

Yay the article is up. Such a great article I really like how it was written. 
Thanks @Megs for doing such a fabulous article on our lovely MM brand.


----------



## jbags07

Yay! The article was fabulous. Thanks @Megs for writing and publishing this piece about Marco. He is the best! We love him and we looooove his bags


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Yay! The article was fabulous. Thanks @Megs for writing and publishing this piece about Marco. He is the best! We love him and we looooove his bags


Yea!  Thanks for the article.  Marco deserves to be successful.  Today it is hard if not impossible to find someone so passionate about their creations who is this talented and who can be personally contacted to design your bag.


----------



## lenie

Just got a shipping notice and can’t wait to see my latest MM pieces of art:
APHRODITE - Silver Python Lux calf leather,  with light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining, straps and sides in
silver filigree Pompei
PHOEBE - Silver Python Lux calf leather shoulder bag with light gunmetal, lilac lining, all-leather crossbody strap instead of chain strap


----------



## christinemliu

scrpo83 said:


> The article is up now!!
> https://www.purseblog.com/introducing/massaccesi-handbags/


YAY!! And there's a 20% off website code for Purseblog readers, good until Oct. 6!
It's such a sweet article. Very happy it came out and hope this brings the visibility he needs.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jbags07 said:


> I can take a pic tomro, in natural light!



Thanks, but I guess I should ask a different question. Is the Athene leather like BE Sheen?


----------



## christinemliu

scrpo83 said:


> The article is up now!!
> https://www.purseblog.com/introducing/massaccesi-handbags/





djfmn said:


> Yay the article is up. Such a great article I really like how it was written.
> Thanks @Megs for doing such a fabulous article on our lovely MM brand.





jbags07 said:


> Yay! The article was fabulous. Thanks @Megs for writing and publishing this piece about Marco. He is the best! We love him and we looooove his bags





southernbelle43 said:


> Yea!  Thanks for the article.  Marco deserves to be successful.  Today it is hard if not impossible to find someone so passionate about their creations who is this talented and who can be personally contacted to design your bag.



Joining the rousing chorus for @Megs, thank you so much for taking the time to feature Marco! I discovered Massaccesi through Purseblog/the Purseforum, and actually first admired all of YOU on this thread...your passion, willingness to answer questions, camaraderie, and wonderful resources on the brand drew me in first. This has been an awesome community. We cheer Marco on!! Thank you everybody!


----------



## pinkorchid20

So glad to see the article online, it was a pleasure to read - very genuine and sincere. Hope it will make it to the newsletter as well


----------



## christinemliu

Vanilla Bean said:


> Thanks, but I guess I should ask a different question. Is the Athene leather like BE Sheen?


I only have one BE bag, it's a navy London tote with a thick, hardy leather, a slight sheen, the sheen/shine is similar to athene, but athene leather is much lighter and more distressed. It's similar to Marco's tuscania but with a sheen. Someone mentioned athene reminds them of Balenciaga's leather? Athene definitely reminds me of the leather Hobo International uses....but sorry if this is not helping at all!


----------



## eleanors36

I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.


----------



## msd_bags

Thanks Megs for a wonderful article!


----------



## msd_bags

eleanors36 said:


> I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.


Love this leather color too!  And your bag is pretty!


----------



## Megs

Glad you all like the article! Marco is offering a 20% off coupon for you all too if you want to buy something new now - use code PURSEBLOG


----------



## eleanors36

msd_bags said:


> Love this leather color too!  And your bag is pretty!


This color! It's really versatile too. Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ Is it like the BE red sheen leather?


I have not seen any BE bags so i cannot make a comparison, but here are some pix of my Flora in lipstick red Athene....its a shiny but crinkly leather, with wonderful texture that gives the leather a lot of character.....its pretty lightweight too......i would love a larger bag in it as well, and hobos like Calista i think would be fabulous in this leather...


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.


Beautiful! The color is amazing, and the Africa leathers are the best....


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.


That green is just stunning. Gorgeous enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4548382
> View attachment 4548383
> View attachment 4548384
> 
> I have not seen any BE bags so i cannot make a comparison, but here are some pix of my Flora in lipstick red Athene....its a shiny but crinkly leather, with wonderful texture that gives the leather a lot of character.....its pretty lightweight too......i would love a larger bag in it as well, and hobos like Calista i think would be fabulous in this leather...


I have two Athene BE bags that I gave to my daughter. I do not have any MM Athene but in looking at these photos it looks very close to the BE athene.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Joining the rousing chorus for @Megs, thank you so much for taking the time to feature Marco! I discovered Massaccesi through Purseblog/the Purseforum, and actually first admired all of YOU on this thread...your passion, willingness to answer questions, camaraderie, and wonderful resources on the brand drew me in first. This has been an awesome community. We cheer Marco on!! Thank you everybody!



same here-- the community here is what got me interested in MM.


----------



## LuvNLux

eleanors36 said:


> I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.



Thanks for sharing.  The Angel Midi is one of my favorite styles.  Good to see a bag created in this new Africa.  How heavy is this leather?  Heavier than pebbled?  Lighter than pebbled?


----------



## carterazo

Vanilla Bean said:


> ^ Is it like the BE red sheen leather?


  I'm not sure it was sheen leather, but from descriptions I think I had a Make Me Smile in sheen. It is  somewhat similar, but Athene is more wrinkly and light weight. Did you have any BE in the glossy leather? Athene's wrinkles are like the glossy leather but more distressed. Glossy is also thicker than Athene. HTH!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

^ Yes, I did.


----------



## carterazo

Megs said:


> Glad you all like the article! Marco is offering a 20% off coupon for you all too if you want to buy something new now - use code PURSEBLOG


Thanks so much, Megs!!!

Ladies we all need to go put in our comments about how great MM is! I plan to later today.


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I just had to share photos of my new MM bag: Angel in Avocado Africa.  I love this green.


Another gorgeous green! Congrats!


----------



## eleanors36

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for sharing.  The Angel Midi is one of my favorite styles.  Good to see a bag created in this new Africa.  How heavy is this leather?  Heavier than pebbled?  Lighter than pebbled?


To me, it's not that heavy.  I think it's lighter than pebbled, but I'm not sure what others think.


----------



## eleanors36

Megs said:


> Glad you all like the article! Marco is offering a 20% off coupon for you all too if you want to buy something new now - use code PURSEBLOG


Thank you so much for this, Megs!  Lovely article.


----------



## eleanors36

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful! The color is amazing, and the Africa leathers are the best....





LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for sharing.  The Angel Midi is one of my favorite styles.  Good to see a bag created in this new Africa.  How heavy is this leather?  Heavier than pebbled?  Lighter than pebbled?





carterazo said:


> Another gorgeous green! Congrats!





djfmn said:


> That green is just stunning. Gorgeous enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Thank you!  This is one of my favorite greens I've had from him.  I LOVE Africa leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4548382
> View attachment 4548383
> View attachment 4548384
> 
> I have not seen any BE bags so i cannot make a comparison, but here are some pix of my Flora in lipstick red Athene....its a shiny but crinkly leather, with wonderful texture that gives the leather a lot of character.....its pretty lightweight too......i would love a larger bag in it as well, and hobos like Calista i think would be fabulous in this leather...


WOW. Is there an animated emoji that faints? I would love to see a Juliet in this color.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> same here-- the community here is what got me interested in MM.


Same here!  I found out about MM from TPF and well, 25 bags later speaks for how great MM is.  I am very tempted to leave ban island for another bag.......


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here!  I found out about MM from TPF and well, 25 bags later speaks for how great MM is.  I am very tempted to leave ban island for another bag.......


I am also on ban island sort of. I am thinking about another bag as well. The Africa leather is such a great leather I am loving that green. Hmmm perhaps an Africa leather bag. Dang it I can never turn up a deal.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I am also on ban island sort of. I am thinking about another bag as well. The Africa leather is such a great leather I am loving that green. Hmmm perhaps an Africa leather bag. Dang it I can never turn up a deal.





Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here!  I found out about MM from TPF and well, 25 bags later speaks for how great MM is.  I am very tempted to leave ban island for another bag.......



me, too! 20% off and the euro-dollar exchange rate makes it so tempting.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here!  I found out about MM from TPF and well, 25 bags later speaks for how great MM is.  I am very tempted to leave ban island for another bag.......


I'm feeling very tempted too!  Plus you know you are one of my inspirations for bags.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am also on ban island sort of. I am thinking about another bag as well. The Africa leather is such a great leather I am loving that green. Hmmm perhaps an Africa leather bag. Dang it I can never turn up a deal.


    You have some fabulous bags!  (Some of which I want tot steal...  )  There is always one more to be had.  I've been sitting on my hands for a while, but it's getting harder and harder.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> WOW. Is there an animated emoji that faints? I would love to see a Juliet in this color.


I know, right!  Juliet would be amazing in this color, this leather....it would be a work of art....i hope Marco is able to get some of this leather at some point!


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> I'm feeling very tempted too!  Plus you know you are one of my inspirations for bags.


Aww shucks. Thanks.


----------



## jbags07

Sickgrl13 said:


> Same here!  I found out about MM from TPF and well, 25 bags later speaks for how great MM is.  I am very tempted to leave ban island for another bag.......


Ditto!  I found Marco in January after clicking on this thread....30 something bags later   They are so amazing i can;t stop buying....


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Ditto!  I found Marco in January after clicking on this thread....30 something bags later   They are so amazing i can;t stop buying....


And here I thought I was the obsessed one, having more than 20 bags from MM.
Turns out it's quite normal.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> And here I thought I was the obsessed one, having more than 20 bags from MM.
> Turns out it's quite normal.


OMG 50 bags but I have gifted about 27 of them to my daughter and friends.
So a little under 30 bags. Yikes and about to order another one


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> And here I thought I was the obsessed one, having more than 20 bags from MM.
> Turns out it's quite normal.


So easy to get obsessed   Where else can you have a beautiful handmade bespoke bag made just for you, and of such high quality!  To get more bang for the buck and have a variety of colors/leathers, half of these bags are Floras/Phoebes....which i find to be perfect little bags for errands etc, and easy to toss into a tote bag...i am off to lunch with a friend right now and my ananas pebbled yellow Flora will accompany me


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> You have some fabulous bags!  (Some of which I want tot steal...  )  There is always one more to be had.  I've been sitting on my hands for a while, but it's getting harder and harder.


I know.  I'd love to get another bag in that avocado Africa.


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> Ok and my second one will be a minerva mini... if only marco would make one!  Even midi is too big...


The regular Minerva is huge!  I've got mine for sale right now because it's a very big bag.  I love the design, but I really can't use extra large bags anymore as I start to look at partial retirement.


----------



## eleanors36

LuvNLux said:


> I am going to do a little survey for the benefit of those new to Marco's handbag styles, and also for those of us who are fairly new to the brand and still trying to find our way around the many style options in order to purchase two weekend promotion bags.  Please partake in the survey, I know it would be very valuable to get your opinions.
> 
> What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?


Right now, my favorite is the Theia midi, and I also like the Hera.  I'll probably get another Hera at some point.  I haven't carried my Zhoe Legend or Modena yet, and I have an Aphrodite on the way.  Right now I'm carrying my new Angel and really love it as well.  Tough to decide but overall, it's my Theias.


----------



## southernbelle43

I was not expecting my new MM bag so soon, so the UPS truck was a pleasant surprise!
I liked the Little Miss M so much that I ordered another one.  This one is blue glitter Pompei.  The "glitter" part of it is so very subtle you have to know that it is a glitter leather to even see it. I like that about it. In the second photo I captured a little of the glitter. As usual the iPhone lightens the color. It is a dark blue.  I am truly pleased to have two of these.  
And the lining makes me smile!!  I let MM pick a lining for me on another bag a couple of years ago and he picked yellow. I am not a yellow person, but I loved it. So I asked for yellow again.
Here is my latest:


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Midi Victoria!!


They are so different. The Selene midi is so big compared to the Victoria midi?


----------



## Kimbashop

eleanors36 said:


> Right now, my favorite is the Theia midi, and I also like the Hera.  I'll probably get another Hera at some point.  I haven't carried my Zhoe Legend or Modena yet, and I have an Aphrodite on the way.  Right now I'm carrying my new Angel and really love it as well.  Tough to decide but overall, it's my Theias.


I have been contemplating the Hera because I love hobo style bags. Does the bag slouch as you continue to use it (something I like about hobos)? How easy/hard is it to get stuff in and out of? I notice the opening looks a bit smaller than the general width of the bag. I'm also considering the Modena and Angel styles for work. Lot's of questions for you!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I was not expecting my new MM bag so soon, so the UPS truck was a pleasant surprise!
> I liked the Little Miss M so much that I ordered another one.  This one is blue glitter Pompei.  The "glitter" part of it is so very subtle you have to know that it is a glitter leather to even see it. I like that about it. In the second photo I captured a little of the glitter. As usual the iPhone lightens the color. It is a dark blue.  I am truly pleased to have two of these.
> And the lining makes me smile!!  I let MM pick a lining for me on another bag a couple of years ago and he picked yellow. I am not a yellow person, but I loved it. So I asked for yellow again.
> Here is my latest:
> View attachment 4549719
> View attachment 4549720
> View attachment 4549721


absolutely stunning! I love that yellow lining with the deep blue.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> absolutely stunning! I love that yellow lining with the deep blue.


Thank you. I do as well.  It is unexpected and cheerful.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have been contemplating the Hera because I love hobo style bags. Does the bag slouch as you continue to use it (something I like about hobos)? How easy/hard is it to get stuff in and out of? I notice the opening looks a bit smaller than the general width of the bag. I'm also considering the Modena and Angel styles for work. Lot's of questions for you!


I have a Modena and it is one of my favorites even though it is big and I carry such a small number of pouches in a bag.  It makes a fantastic work bag.  Mine is in Verona, my favorite leather.  I do not have Hera.


----------



## eleanors36

Kimbashop said:


> I have been contemplating the Hera because I love hobo style bags. Does the bag slouch as you continue to use it (something I like about hobos)? How easy/hard is it to get stuff in and out of? I notice the opening looks a bit smaller than the general width of the bag. I'm also considering the Modena and Angel styles for work. Lot's of questions for you!


My Hera doesn't slouch because it's made of vachetta leather.  I usually ask MM to provide extra backing for my bags because I don't really care for slouchy bags, but that's me.  I really like this Angel, and I know a member here has an Angel midi that I think would be a great style.  The Angel is a big bag that works for me right now for work--lots of room and storage.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I was not expecting my new MM bag so soon, so the UPS truck was a pleasant surprise!
> I liked the Little Miss M so much that I ordered another one.  This one is blue glitter Pompei.  The "glitter" part of it is so very subtle you have to know that it is a glitter leather to even see it. I like that about it. In the second photo I captured a little of the glitter. As usual the iPhone lightens the color. It is a dark blue.  I am truly pleased to have two of these.
> And the lining makes me smile!!  I let MM pick a lining for me on another bag a couple of years ago and he picked yellow. I am not a yellow person, but I loved it. So I asked for yellow again.
> Here is my latest:
> View attachment 4549719
> View attachment 4549720
> View attachment 4549721


Lovely!


----------



## Kimbashop

eleanors36 said:


> My Hera doesn't slouch because it's made of vachetta leather.  I usually ask MM to provide extra backing for my bags because I don't really care for slouchy bags, but that's me.  I really like this Angel, and I know a member here has an Angel midi that I think would be a great style.  The Angel is a big bag that works for me right now for work--lots of room and storage.





southernbelle43 said:


> I have a Modena and it is one of my favorites even though it is big and I carry such a small number of pouches in a bag.  It makes a fantastic work bag.  Mine is in Verona, my favorite leather.  I do not have Hera.



Thanks for the insights. If anyone feels inspired to do some modshots with these bags, I find those helpful. I'd love to see what the Modena v. Angel look like when carried.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Is Africa still available?  Oh no..
As many of you know, I was a two purse girl.  Winter and summer.  My haul was usually a Coach or Michael Kors from an outlet mall.    Then I decided, 4 or  5 years ago ( just after MM launched) that I wanted to buy one “expensive bag”—. Maybe a Prada or LV and the hunt began.  I found this mad passionate group of women that knew of Marco’s work w another company.. and theses ladies were excited.  They talked about stuff I’d never considered ( edge painting, bespoke bags??  I’m like what the heck is that?  And Marco gently told me that meant I could customize!).  So I ordered two soulmate midis.  Then I ordered a selene midi, and another, and a Penelope messenger... and made some mistakes, and sold those mistakes... and bought other people’s mistakes!  And learned so much about what I like and don’t like. And how my favorites have changed over time.  

I’m excited that others might find what we’ve found.  I don’t have mod shots of angel or Modena.  They are both a little big for me.  I do have my newest personal favorite, which is the little Athena modified  into a messenger style bag.  Thanks to TenKRat for introducing me to the Minerva strap!  Here are a few modsof the smaller little Athena.  For reference, I’m 5’2 and 125...   leather is dark taupe veronas.  Dark gunmetal and navy lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Is Africa still available?  Oh no..
> As many of you know, I was a two purse girl.  Winter and summer.  My haul was usually a Coach or Michael Kors from an outlet mall.    Then I decided, 4 or  5 years ago ( just after MM launched) that I wanted to buy one “expensive bag”—. Maybe a Prada or LV and the hunt began.  I found this mad passionate group of women that knew of Marco’s work w another company.. and theses ladies were excited.  They talked about stuff I’d never considered ( edge painting, bespoke bags??  I’m like what the heck is that?  And Marco gently told me that meant I could customize!).  So I ordered two soulmate midis.  Then I ordered a selene midi, and another, and a Penelope messenger... and made some mistakes, and sold those mistakes... and bought other people’s mistakes!  And learned so much about what I like and don’t like. And how my favorites have changed over time.
> 
> I’m excited that others might find what we’ve found.  I don’t have mod shots of angel or Modena.  They are both a little big for me.  I do have my newest personal favorite, which is the little Athena modified  into a messenger style bag.  Thanks to TenKRat for introducing me to the Minerva strap!  Here are a few modsof the smaller little Athena.  For reference, I’m 5’2 and 125...   leather is dark taupe veronas.  Dark gunmetal and navy lining.



Love it. Your story and mine are very similar only I was a one bag lady. Buy one and wear it out.  And your mistakes comments, good grief, we have all done exactly the same thing.  Thank goodness for BST.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kimbashop said:


> I have been contemplating the Hera because I love hobo style bags. Does the bag slouch as you continue to use it (something I like about hobos)? How easy/hard is it to get stuff in and out of? I notice the opening looks a bit smaller than the general width of the bag. I'm also considering the Modena and Angel styles for work. Lot's of questions for you!


I have the Hera in nappa and in merinos and both bag slouch. So it really depends on the leather you choose. 
The opening of the Hera is big, it may look small because the top of the bag is curved. It is about 30cm from one end to the other and if you open it, it can be about 28 wide too. I have no problem getting things out. I would suggest measuring your favorite hobo to find the handle drop length you like. 
I would also recommend the Selene Midi or Minerva Midi that are similar in size to the Hera,


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> I have the Hera in nappa and in merinos and both bag slouch. So it really depends on the leather you choose.
> The opening of the Hera is big, it may look small because the top of the bag is curved. It is about 30cm from one end to the other and if you open it, it can be about 28 wide too. I have no problem getting things out. I would suggest measuring your favorite hobo to find the handle drop length you like.
> I would also recommend the Selene Midi or Minerva Midi that are similar in size to the Hera,



thanks, that makes sense about the curved opening. I've really been thinking about the Hera style with Merinos leather. 
I also just bought a Selene Midi on BST and have been enjoying that style a lot. Minerva Midi has also caught my eye.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I was not expecting my new MM bag so soon, so the UPS truck was a pleasant surprise!
> I liked the Little Miss M so much that I ordered another one.  This one is blue glitter Pompei.  The "glitter" part of it is so very subtle you have to know that it is a glitter leather to even see it. I like that about it. In the second photo I captured a little of the glitter. As usual the iPhone lightens the color. It is a dark blue.  I am truly pleased to have two of these.
> And the lining makes me smile!!  I let MM pick a lining for me on another bag a couple of years ago and he picked yellow. I am not a yellow person, but I loved it. So I asked for yellow again.
> Here is my latest:
> View attachment 4549719
> View attachment 4549720
> View attachment 4549721


The glittery blue of this bag os just stunning!  I have not tried this style yet but your reveals are encouraging me to do so   Enjoy this beautiful bag!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Is Africa still available?  Oh no..
> As many of you know, I was a two purse girl.  Winter and summer.  My haul was usually a Coach or Michael Kors from an outlet mall.    Then I decided, 4 or  5 years ago ( just after MM launched) that I wanted to buy one “expensive bag”—. Maybe a Prada or LV and the hunt began.  I found this mad passionate group of women that knew of Marco’s work w another company.. and theses ladies were excited.  They talked about stuff I’d never considered ( edge painting, bespoke bags??  I’m like what the heck is that?  And Marco gently told me that meant I could customize!).  So I ordered two soulmate midis.  Then I ordered a selene midi, and another, and a Penelope messenger... and made some mistakes, and sold those mistakes... and bought other people’s mistakes!  And learned so much about what I like and don’t like. And how my favorites have changed over time.
> 
> I’m excited that others might find what we’ve found.  I don’t have mod shots of angel or Modena.  They are both a little big for me.  I do have my newest personal favorite, which is the little Athena modified  into a messenger style bag.  Thanks to TenKRat for introducing me to the Minerva strap!  Here are a few modsof the smaller little Athena.  For reference, I’m 5’2 and 125...   leather is dark taupe veronas.  Dark gunmetal and navy lining.


Love tgis bag...i am waiting on my first little Athena in the traditional style, but i am also loving the modifications you’ve made....and the color is just beautiful! I imagine it pairs well with so many outfits!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I was not expecting my new MM bag so soon, so the UPS truck was a pleasant surprise!
> I liked the Little Miss M so much that I ordered another one.  This one is blue glitter Pompei.  The "glitter" part of it is so very subtle you have to know that it is a glitter leather to even see it. I like that about it. In the second photo I captured a little of the glitter. As usual the iPhone lightens the color. It is a dark blue.  I am truly pleased to have two of these.
> And the lining makes me smile!!  I let MM pick a lining for me on another bag a couple of years ago and he picked yellow. I am not a yellow person, but I loved it. So I asked for yellow again.
> Here is my latest:
> View attachment 4549719
> View attachment 4549720
> View attachment 4549721


I have the blue glitter Pompei in an Alexia. I love it.


----------



## piosavsfan

I decided to try MM again. I had 4 bags in the past but the styles and leathers didn't quite work for me (or maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance) and ended up selling them all. Now I am ordering a snorkel blue Crystal Goat Minerva today! I have been wanting to try the Minerva for a long time and I have been staring at the crystal goat leathers since Marco posted them. I decided to go with the long flap version, with top zip instead of middle zip compartment, dark blue lining, and light gunmetal hardware. I'm excited!


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> I decided to try MM again. I had 4 bags in the past but the styles and leathers didn't quite work for me (or maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance) and ended up selling them all. Now I am ordering a snorkel blue Crystal Goat Minerva today! I have been wanting to try the Minerva for a long time and I have been staring at the crystal goat leathers since Marco posted them. I decided to go with the long flap version, with top zip instead of middle zip compartment, dark blue lining, and light gunmetal hardware. I'm excited!


We are handbag idea cousins! When my money tree shows some growth, my plan is to get a midi Minerva in midnight blue Tuscania with a top zipper, longer flap, light GM HW, and marine lining


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Is Africa still available?  Oh no..
> As many of you know, I was a two purse girl.  Winter and summer.  My haul was usually a Coach or Michael Kors from an outlet mall.    Then I decided, 4 or  5 years ago ( just after MM launched) that I wanted to buy one “expensive bag”—. Maybe a Prada or LV and the hunt began.  I found this mad passionate group of women that knew of Marco’s work w another company.. and theses ladies were excited.  They talked about stuff I’d never considered ( edge painting, bespoke bags??  I’m like what the heck is that?  And Marco gently told me that meant I could customize!).  So I ordered two soulmate midis.  Then I ordered a selene midi, and another, and a Penelope messenger... and made some mistakes, and sold those mistakes... and bought other people’s mistakes!  And learned so much about what I like and don’t like. And how my favorites have changed over time.
> 
> I’m excited that others might find what we’ve found.  I don’t have mod shots of angel or Modena.  They are both a little big for me.  I do have my newest personal favorite, which is the little Athena modified  into a messenger style bag.  Thanks to TenKRat for introducing me to the Minerva strap!  Here are a few modsof the smaller little Athena.  For reference, I’m 5’2 and 125...   leather is dark taupe veronas.  Dark gunmetal and navy lining.



This bag is so darn cute as a messenger.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I decided to try MM again. I had 4 bags in the past but the styles and leathers didn't quite work for me (or maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance) and ended up selling them all. Now I am ordering a snorkel blue Crystal Goat Minerva today! I have been wanting to try the Minerva for a long time and I have been staring at the crystal goat leathers since Marco posted them. I decided to go with the long flap version, with top zip instead of middle zip compartment, dark blue lining, and light gunmetal hardware. I'm excited!


Nice! This style has tempted me as well. Crystal Goat? Snorkel blue? Both sound intriguing and mysterious. Is the goat listed on his website? I'm not seeing it, but Chevre is one of my favorite leathers.


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> Nice! This style has tempted me as well. Crystal Goat? Snorkel blue? Both sound intriguing and mysterious. Is the goat listed on his website? I'm not seeing it, but Chevre is one of my favorite leathers.


I also love chevre. Crystal goat is a special, limited leather that Marco posted on his Facebook page about a month ago. It was posted at some point in this group but I will add the pics again. I know he still has Emerald left but I don't know about the other colors.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> We are handbag idea cousins! When my money tree shows some growth, my plan is to get a midi Minerva in midnight blue Tuscania with a top zipper, longer flap, light GM HW, and marine lining


Great minds think alike! I was contemplating a bright/fun lining but decided to just stick with dark blue. My money tree definitely needs a growth spurt at this point.


----------



## southernbelle43

Your "goat" posting made me want to use my blue Africa Selene Zip midi. I have not carried it in a while. it is just now getting soft and pliable.  I think this was the second MM I bought several years ago.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I also love chevre. Crystal goat is a special, limited leather that Marco posted on his Facebook page about a month ago. It was posted at some point in this group but I will add the pics again. I know he still has Emerald left but I don't know about the other colors.
> View attachment 4550640
> View attachment 4550641
> View attachment 4550642
> View attachment 4550643


I love the depth of color. Looking forward to seeing the reveal.


----------



## christinemliu

I took a current Massaccesi family picture of just the "adults," the main bags I have right now. There are others that have left the nest and I have a Selene Zip Midi on order...so far. I excluded the SLGs for now, so Phoebe, Flora, Penelope, Penelope Midi, and Little Penelope are hiding.
I realized I apparently reallllllly love all shades of brown/tan!

Here are:
Aphrodite in dark grey merinos
Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos
Demetra in black merinos
Aurora in cuoio vacchetta
Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled
Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin
Penelope Messenger in nappa




I do have the turquoise Juliet Midi up on the BST, but maybe it's a sign I should keep her since she's still here!
I will also add the pic to this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...si-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/page-6


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> I took a current Massaccesi family picture of just the "adults," the main bags I have right now. There are others that have left the nest and I have a Selene Midi on order...so far. I excluded the SLGs for now, so Phoebe, Flora, Penelope, Penelope Midi, and Little Penelope are hiding.
> I realized I apparently reallllllly love all shades of brown/tan!
> 
> Here are:
> Aphrodite in dark grey merinos
> Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos
> Demetra in black merinos
> Aurora in cuoio vacchetta
> Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled
> Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin
> Penelope Messenger in nappa
> View attachment 4550765
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the turquoise Juliet Midi up on the BST, but maybe it's a sign I should keep her since she's still here!


Love your collection. Please post a pic of your slgs when you get a chance I would love to see it!


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> I decided to try MM again. I had 4 bags in the past but the styles and leathers didn't quite work for me (or maybe I didn't give them enough of a chance) and ended up selling them all. Now I am ordering a snorkel blue Crystal Goat Minerva today! I have been wanting to try the Minerva for a long time and I have been staring at the crystal goat leathers since Marco posted them. I decided to go with the long flap version, with top zip instead of middle zip compartment, dark blue lining, and light gunmetal hardware. I'm excited!


Many people have tried the Minerva and found it too large and prefer the Minerva Midi instead. I really suggest getting a measuring tape to see if the larger Minerva suits you. I have both sizes and find the Minerva Midi more suitable for every day use. The Minerva can carry a lot but it really is very wide. The crystal goat is really lovely and special that it would be a shame if the style didn't suit you.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's my penelope in bronze crystal goat



Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Your "goat" posting made me want to use my blue Africa Selene Zip midi. I have not carried it in a while. it is just now getting soft and pliable.  I think this was the second MM I bought several years ago.
> View attachment 4550674


Bag twins!  And this is one of my faves but I’m her second or third mommy


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> Many people have tried the Minerva and found it too large and prefer the Minerva Midi instead. I really suggest getting a measuring tape to see if the larger Minerva suits you. I have both sizes and find the Minerva Midi more suitable for every day use. The Minerva can carry a lot but it really is very wide. The crystal goat is really lovely and special that it would be a shame if the style didn't suit you.


Thank you. I appreciate the advice. I routinely carry pretty large bags, my current hobo is 18" x 17". I'm tall and plus size and so I like having big bags to balance my frame. If the dimensions on the MM site are correct, then I should be just fine. I typically worry about bags being too small.


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my penelope in bronze crystal goat
> View attachment 4550787
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk
> View attachment 4550788


Beautiful! What do you think about the crystal goat?


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I took a current Massaccesi family picture of just the "adults," the main bags I have right now. There are others that have left the nest and I have a Selene Zip Midi on order...so far. I excluded the SLGs for now, so Phoebe, Flora, Penelope, Penelope Midi, and Little Penelope are hiding.
> I realized I apparently reallllllly love all shades of brown/tan!
> 
> Here are:
> Aphrodite in dark grey merinos
> Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos
> Demetra in black merinos
> Aurora in cuoio vacchetta
> Juliet Midi in turquoise pebbled
> Juliet Midi in dark brown deerskin
> Penelope Messenger in nappa
> View attachment 4550765
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the turquoise Juliet Midi up on the BST, but maybe it's a sign I should keep her since she's still here!
> I will also add the pic to this thread:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...si-handbag-family-pictures-here.886161/page-6



nice-looking family! That Aurora is stunning.


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the advice. I routinely carry pretty large bags, my current hobo is 18" x 17". I'm tall and plus size and so I like having big bags to balance my frame. If the dimensions on the MM site are correct, then I should be just fine. I typically worry about bags being too small.


I am glad to hear that you like larger bags. I keep seeing the Minerva end up on the BST so I just wanted to give a friendly warning. Hope I wasn't being too nosy.
I carry large bags too and prefer the Selene more than the Minerva as I end up carrying the bag by hand and the Selene is more comfortable. I think the Minerva looks better though. Not sure if you need it but for the Minerva, I would suggest getting a short strap for hand holding. You can decide later as it is better to measure with the actual bag for the strap length you prefer.


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful! What do you think about the crystal goat?


The crystal goat is so nice and very special.
I am sure you will love it.


----------



## ElainePG

I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me. 
And then I saw the Luna. 
Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right? 
I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me.
> And then I saw the Luna.
> Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right?
> I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
> Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


Yay!! You finally placed your order!


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Yay!! You finally placed your order!



I know, right? It took me long enough!


----------



## piosavsfan

What's the turnaround time nowadays for orders?


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> What's the turnaround time nowadays for orders?


Better to email and ask Marco


----------



## dignatius

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my penelope in bronze crystal goat
> View attachment 4550787
> 
> 
> Minerva Midi in Cream Glitter Nabuk
> View attachment 4550788



How does the crystal goat leather feel to the touch?  Textured like pebbled or bumpy?


----------



## orchidmyst

dignatius said:


> How does the crystal goat leather feel to the touch?  Textured like pebbled or bumpy?


The crystal goat's texture is a little bumpy but it does not hurt your fingers when you touch it or smooth your hand over it. The leather is really of the highest quality and like all of Marco's leather, you just keep wanting to touch it.


----------



## carterazo

ElainePG said:


> I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me.
> And then I saw the Luna.
> Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right?
> I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
> Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


Congrats on finally placing your order!   I really hope you love it!  Luna is at the top of my list for my next possible order. I just love that bag! I just can't decide what color or leather to pick. What a problem!   Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## orchidmyst

I just checked with Marco and he said that Crystal Goat skins are in stock in all colors (Dijon Gold, Emerald Green, Snorkel Blue and Bronze),


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> What's the turnaround time nowadays for orders?


He told me 5 weeks when I placed an order 1 1/2 weeks ago.


----------



## Kylacove

I have orders from June that haven't shipped yet. Should I contact Marco?


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me.
> And then I saw the Luna.
> Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right?
> I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
> Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


Welcome to Massaccesi world, where bag dreams come true.  It is a slippery slope though. LOL  Before you know it , you will have a closet full of MM's.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> I have orders from June that haven't shipped yet. Should I contact Marco?


It's best to email Marco so you have an idea of what's going on.
I have experienced delays before because he had to reorder the leather. The bag made did not pass his quality check or the pattern of the leather did not suit the bag style.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to Massaccesi world, where bag dreams come true.  *It is a slippery slope though*. LOL  Before you know it , you will have a closet full of MM's.


I get it! I have that "problem" with Hermès scarves.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> I get it! I have that "problem" with Hermès scarves.


Thank goodness I have never liked to wear scarves.  They always seemed to be in my way, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> I get it! I have that "problem" with Hermès scarves.


do you have your collection posted somewhere? They are so gorgeous to look at. I don't have any myself but have been thinking about them lately as I' have admired another tPFer's collection.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> What's the turnaround time nowadays for orders?



As an example, I ordered mine mid-May and it arrived mid-August. It got delayed at customs. Order your bag via UPS or DHL. Do NOT use USPS.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> do you have your collection posted somewhere? They are so gorgeous to look at. I don't have any myself but have been thinking about them lately as I' have admired another tPFer's collection.


I sometimes post a photo on the Hermès SOTD (scarf of the day) thread, but not my whole collection at once. And I don't want to give the wrong impression… it's not as though I have hundreds of scarves! But I do have enough that I can wear different ones with different outfits.


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> As an example, I ordered mine mid-May and it arrived mid-August. It got delayed at customs. *Order your bag via UPS or DHL. Do NOT use USPS*.


When Marco and I were exchanging emails, he offered me the option of USPS (cheaper) or UPS (faster and more reliable, though more $$$). I went for UPS, and after hearing your story, I'm glad I did. 
Did you have to pay customs $$$ ?


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> When Marco and I were exchanging emails, he offered me the option of USPS (cheaper) or UPS (faster and more reliable, though more $$$). I went for UPS, and after hearing your story, I'm glad I did.
> Did you have to pay customs $$$ ?


Fortunately, I didn't have to pay customs.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> It's best to email Marco so you have an idea of what's going on.
> I have experienced delays before because he had to reorder the leather. The bag made did not pass his quality check or the pattern of the leather did not suit the bag style.



Just for reference, my Aurora was ordered in mid-June; it was exactly 3 months from the date I paid to when she arrived (via USPS). However, in a recent e-mail exchange, Marco mentioned that they have streamlined some things so turnaround time should be much shorter now. But totally, like @orchidmyst mentioned, it's best to e-mail because only he knows how much longer until your bag is completed + carrier pickup etc...What are you expecting? So we can be in anticipation along with you haha! Love all the reveals.


----------



## southernbelle43

Question: Do any of you have a bag in Pompei that you have used enough to know how much it softens. I have two of them in that leather and am curious.  I fear many of us have so many MM bags that we never use one of them enough to know how they age!


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> As an example, I ordered mine mid-May and it arrived mid-August. It got delayed at customs. Order your bag via UPS or DHL. Do NOT use USPS.


Thanks. Marco definitely recommended UPS over USPS so I chose UPS.
He responded to me that the current lead time is 5-6 weeks but possibly a little less.


----------



## mleleigh

southernbelle43 said:


> Question: Do any of you have a bag in Pompei that you have used enough to know how much it softens. I have two of them in that leather and am curious.  I fear many of us have so many MM bags that we never use one of them enough to know how they age!



My Pompei Juliet Midi has not softened at all and I’ve basically been using it since January with a few exceptions here and there. I love structured bags so for me this is great.

Pompei is a dreamy leather - light and structured with a beautiful sheen.


----------



## southernbelle43

Thank you for the response. It is a gorgeous leather.


----------



## Kylacove

My pink glitter pompei hasn't softened at all but I don't wear it every day. I really don't expect it to soften as it seems a very structured leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Question: Do any of you have a bag in Pompei that you have used enough to know how much it softens. I have two of them in that leather and am curious.  I fear many of us have so many MM bags that we never use one of them enough to know how they age!



I bought a preloved mini Zoe in tan Pompei that I use frequently and it has not softened at all. It's a beautiful, light leather that seems to hold its shape well.


----------



## mkpurselover

ElainePG said:


> I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me.
> And then I saw the Luna.
> Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right?
> I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
> Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


Hello Elaine, so good to see you here at MM!  I'm here all the time now!  It's so hard to resist bespoke for such a great price!  Hope you really love your creation,  and visit with us often


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My pink glitter pompei hasn't softened at all but I don't wear it every day. I really don't expect it to soften as it seems a very structured leather.


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> My pink glitter pompei hasn't softened at all but I don't wear it every day. I really don't expect it to soften as it seems a very structured leather.


Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I bought a preloved mini Zoe in tan Pompei that I use frequently and it has not softened at all. It's a beautiful, light leather that seems to hold its shape well.


Thank tou.


----------



## Cleda

Hi all! I read the article and am tempted by the 20% code. Now it's a matter of deciding what bag to buy, in which leather and colour. I have narrowed down to Soulmate midi, Zhoe, Muse midi. Planning to buy 2 bags. Anyone has mod shots of these? I've looked throught the pictures thread. Seems like most people will lengthen their soulmate strap, why's that so?


----------



## SayaJ

I asked Marco for an update on my first shipment of bags (ordered during the last week of Aug). Initially he had estimated to ship them out by the 3rd week of Sep but now he updated it's likely to be next week at the earliest. So 5-6 weeks of lead time seems like a good estimate.

Anyhow, Marco kindly sent me a photo of my work-in-progress Aura in sunflower merinos with dark gunmetal hw. Doesn't she look lovely already!!


----------



## ElainePG

mkpurselover said:


> Hello Elaine, so good to see you here at MM!  I'm here all the time now!  It's so hard to resist bespoke for such a great price!  Hope you really love your creation,  and visit with us often


Hi, dear mkpurselover… haven't seen you in AGES!!! 

I'm learning such a lot reading this thread, and also the reference-only one with photos. Lots of pages to read, but what fun!


----------



## ElainePG

SayaJ said:


> I asked Marco for an update on my first shipment of bags (ordered during the last week of Aug). Initially he had estimated to ship them out by the 3rd week of Sep but now he updated it's likely to be next week at the earliest. So 5-6 weeks of lead time seems like a good estimate.
> 
> Anyhow, Marco kindly sent me a photo of my work-in-progress Aura in sunflower merinos with dark gunmetal hw. Doesn't she look lovely already!!
> 
> View attachment 4551435


The dark gunmetal is beautiful against the sunflower merinos. I waffled between light and dark gunmetal, but Marco recommended light for the leather I picked (metallic bronze). I trust his judgment, so I went with the light, but I also love dark gunmetal. Does this mean I'm going to "need" a second bag???


----------



## lulu212121

southernbelle43 said:


> Question: Do any of you have a bag in Pompei that you have used enough to know how much it softens. I have two of them in that leather and am curious.  I fear many of us have so many MM bags that we never use one of them enough to know how they age!


I have been carrying my Platinum Pompei Alexia Midi since April and it has worn very well. Still looks new! My handles, corners, and bottom look good and the shape has held, too. I normally rotate my bags a lot more. I found that bag worked with all my outfits and most of the places I would go. The only time I changed bags was when I went to concerts or the like and then I changed to a Phoebe or Flora.

Now that Fall is here I have been carrying my Penelope Port Merinos this week. 

I really want another bag in Pompei


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> I know I'm seriously late to the MM party, but after reading @Megs post on the Purse Blog earlier this week I finally got serious about ordering my first bespoke bag. I've been to his site several times over the years, but I could never find a bag that felt right for me.
> And then I saw the Luna.
> Naturally, I wanted it in a leather OTHER than Napa, because what's the point of a Massaccesi bag if it doesn't involve several lovely emails with Marco, right?
> I realize that all you wonderful thread members have known this for years, but WOW, is he a joy to work with!
> Pictures to follow when the bag leaves his workshop, travels across the Atlantic, and then makes its way across the U.S. to the California coast.


Hi @ElainePG I am used to chatting with you on the #50 thread so nice to see here in the MM thread. Super excited to see your MM bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Hi all! I read the article and am tempted by the 20% code. Now it's a matter of deciding what bag to buy, in which leather and colour. I have narrowed down to Soulmate midi, Zhoe, Muse midi. Planning to buy 2 bags. Anyone has mod shots of these? I've looked throught the pictures thread. Seems like most people will lengthen their soulmate strap, why's that so?


For the Soulmate Midi, the space between the 2 straps is not very wide and since with this style the leather is pleated at the top, it will feel bulkier for some people under the arm. So many people prefer to lengthen the straps. If you compare to other styles, like the Selene Midi, the space is wider between the 2 straps so the default handle drop is alright for most people. I have the Soulmate Midi and because I sometimes carry the bag by hand, the default handle drop is just right. It does depend with how you carry the bag. Of course, when in doubt, go for the extra length and ask Marco to punch more holes so you can adjust the length as you like.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Hi all! I read the article and am tempted by the 20% code. Now it's a matter of deciding what bag to buy, in which leather and colour. I have narrowed down to Soulmate midi, Zhoe, Muse midi. Planning to buy 2 bags. Anyone has mod shots of these? I've looked throught the pictures thread. Seems like most people will lengthen their soulmate strap, why's that so?


There are mod shots at the reference pic thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> There are mod shots at the reference pic thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/



Thank you! Just spent the last 2 hours scrolling through all the pictures. I like the look of African leather on the Soulmate, but I gues it was a seasonal leather that is no longer available. I don't see it on the website at least.

I am rather intrigued by the Crystal Goat posted on their Facebook page. Anyone knows if that leather is soft, or stiff? Is it too shiny and loud as a daily work bag?


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> For the Soulmate Midi, the space between the 2 straps is not very wide and since with this style the leather is pleated at the top, it will feel bulkier for some people under the arm. So many people prefer to lengthen the straps. If you compare to other styles, like the Selene Midi, the space is wider between the 2 straps so the default handle drop is alright for most people. I have the Soulmate Midi and because I sometimes carry the bag by hand, the default handle drop is just right. It does depend with how you carry the bag. Of course, when in doubt, go for the extra length and ask Marco to punch more holes so you can adjust the length as you like.



Thank you for your explanation! I see myself carrying the Soulmate Midi by hand or crossbody via the messenger strap, not under the arms, so the default drop should work fine for me. I'm actually surprised by how much I love the Soulmate. I usually only like structured bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Thank you for your explanation! I see myself carrying the Soulmate Midi by hand or crossbody via the messenger strap, not under the arms, so the default drop should work fine for me. I'm actually surprised by how much I love the Soulmate. I usually only like structured bags.


I would suggest getting the wider 1.2" strap if you carry a lot of things.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Just spent the last 2 hours scrolling through all the pictures. I like the look of African leather on the Soulmate, but I gues it was a seasonal leather that is no longer available. I don't see it on the website at least.
> 
> I am rather intrigued by the Crystal Goat posted on their Facebook page. Anyone knows if that leather is soft, or stiff? Is it too shiny and loud as a daily work bag?


I have the crystal goat in bronze and the leather is soft, not stiff like vacchetta. The crystal goat is not too shiny for bronze, not sure about the dijon gold though, but overall it is not too shiny or loud for a daily work bag.
There was a limited run of Africa leather a while ago, so I suggest emailing Marco to ask what Africa leather he still has in stock.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Just spent the last 2 hours scrolling through all the pictures. I like the look of African leather on the Soulmate, but I gues it was a seasonal leather that is no longer available. I don't see it on the website at least.
> 
> I am rather intrigued by the Crystal Goat posted on their Facebook page. Anyone knows if that leather is soft, or stiff? Is it too shiny and loud as a daily work bag?


If there are any limited runs of special leathers, information would be put on the Massaccesi Facebook page or emailed through the newsletter.
Here is the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags/
You can sign up for the newsletter at the bottom of the main website page (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/),


----------



## Cleda

Ooh I saw your Penelope in Bronze crystal goat. I am considering Crystal Goat in a Zhoe. I was leaning towards the Blue or Green, but your Bronze looks amazing! Now considering that too.


----------



## Ludmilla

I was finally able to open my box from Italy. 


Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
More pics on the reference thread.


----------



## SayaJ

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


The navy suede looks amazing! I have no doubt it feels as soft and luxurious as it looks.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Merinos is a lovely leather for the soulmate.  It is soft, drapes beautifully,  is durable and lightweight.  

Special run leathers are limited but you never know what still might be left in Marcos inventory. If you see something you like, you may ask him if he has any  in stock.  He has, in the past, been able to source the tannery for additional leather, but that isn’t in promotion.    There were also some recent amazing python and python combos that are posted a few weeks back. 

For several years, we had a lovely metallic Africa with a variety of choices.  That leather is no longer available.. Marco recently brought back a not metallic Africa For a short time.  Not sure what inventory, if any, is left.  

The Blue suede is TDF and was likely a special request or an amazing find in Marcos inventory.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

That suede Theia is AMAZING! Love it! @Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

SayaJ said:


> The navy suede looks amazing! I have no doubt it feels as soft and luxurious as it looks.





Coastal jewel said:


> Merinos is a lovely leather for the soulmate.  It is soft, drapes beautifully,  is durable and lightweight.
> 
> Special run leathers are limited but you never know what still might be left in Marcos inventory. If you see something you like, you may ask him if he has any  in stock.  He has, in the past, been able to source the tannery for additional leather, but that isn’t in promotion.    There were also some recent amazing python and python combos that are posted a few weeks back.
> 
> For several years, we had a lovely metallic Africa with a variety of choices.  That leather is no longer available.. Marco recently brought back a not metallic Africa For a short time.  Not sure what inventory, if any, is left.
> 
> The Blue suede is TDF and was likely a special request or an amazing find in Marcos inventory.





Devyn Danielle said:


> That suede Theia is AMAZING! Love it! @Ludmilla


Thank you all. 
I always wanted a navy suede bag. So, I just asked Marco - and he had some in his inventory.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


Oh my gosh. That Theia.  I have always been hesitant about suede, but that is so beautiful!!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


The little Athene is absolutely gorgeous in this colour and the Nappa fits its shape perfectly. One of my favourite styles, but still, your Theia in suede grabbed my attention first - the blue looks so classy.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. That Theia.  I have always been hesitant about suede, but that is so beautiful!!!


Thank you! Hehe. I am a bit hesitant about the suede, too. 


pinkorchid20 said:


> The little Athene is absolutely gorgeous in this colour and the Nappa fits its shape perfectly. One of my favourite styles, but still, your Theia in suede grabbed my attention first - the blue looks so classy.


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


That’s one lovely suede bag!!!


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


Both bags are just stunning   I have been wanting to add another midi Theia and had not considered suede, but seeing yours....it looks amazing!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Hi @ElainePG I am used to chatting with you on the #50 thread so nice to see here in the MM thread. Super excited to see your MM bag.


Hi, @djfmn !  I saw your name pop up here as I was reading this thread, frantically trying to learn about MM styles & leathers in time to take advantage of the 20% code. You have a terrific collection of MM bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> That’s one lovely suede bag!!!





jbags07 said:


> Both bags are just stunning   I have been wanting to add another midi Theia and had not considered suede, but seeing yours....it looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!


I just emailed Marco about that suede   Hoping he has more!  I want to be twins with you


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> I just emailed Marco about that suede   Hoping he has more!  I want to be twins with you


I‘ll keep my fingers crossed that he has some more of that leather.  This lovely midnight colour was exactly what I was looking for. And having a bag twin is always nice.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Ludmilla I keep coming back to look at your Theia. It was never on my radar before, but that suede.  Any ladies have suede bags in locations  where it’s warm year round? I’m just not sure how practical it is  when “winter” days are typically in the 70s.


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> I‘ll keep my fingers crossed that he has some more of that leather.  This lovely midnight colour was exactly what I was looking for. And having a bag twin is always nice.


Bag twins we will be!    Really love the gold hardware with it on your bag....also think the gunmetal would be nice too...hmmmm....opinions anyone?!  

What color liner did you go With!


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Ludmilla I keep coming back to look at your Theia. It was never on my radar before, but that suede.  Any ladies have suede bags in locations  where it’s warm year round? I’m just not sure how practical it is  when “winter” days are typically in the 70s.
> 
> I am in a warm climate but temps average in the 40s-50s in winter....but i have suede bags and use them....the only tricky thing with suede is it can be hard to take care of and show every little mark....but i am willing to risk it, that Theia is just to die for
> 
> That said, wear white after labor day and suede in warm climates!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> Bag twins we will be!    Really love the gold hardware with it on your bag....also think the gunmetal would be nice too...hmmmm....opinions anyone?!
> 
> What color liner did you go With!


Gold and blue is a classic combination. You can’t go wrong with that. I actually chose light gunmetal for the dark blue bag I just ordered because I don’t really wear gold accessories, but I went back and forth on which to choose. Silver/gunmetal just fits better with my lifestyle.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

That’s true about care. I think the nubuck he occasionally offers is a little more carefree. Well I’m not getting another bag anytime soon, so just wishful thinking.


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> Gold and blue is a classic combination. You can’t go wrong with that. I actually chose light gunmetal for the dark blue bag I just ordered because I don’t really wear gold accessories, but I went back and forth on which to choose. Silver/gunmetal just fits better with my lifestyle.


I know, the gold is so classic and looks great with that blue Theia!  But love how gunmetal looks too....which dark blue and which bag did u get?


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s true about care. I think the nubuck he occasionally offers is a little more carefree. Well I’m not getting another bag anytime soon, so just wishful thinking.


Yes, suede is so beautiful but hard to care for....i was not planning on another bag for awhile (put an order in a couple of weeks ago ), but i cannot resist that blue suede...


----------



## lenie

Just received my latest MM art. It only took a week from Italy to Hawaii via SDS/USPS.

1. Aphrodite in silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei handles and sides, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining.
2. Phoebe in silver luxe python, all leather cross body strap, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I wanted a small bag for nights out that wasn’t black but still a little dressy.

I love this silver python luxe! It is exotic enough without being too pretentious and goes with so much.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> I know, the gold is so classic and looks great with that blue Theia!  But love how gunmetal looks too....which dark blue and which bag did u get?


Dark blue nappa Hera, with a few customizations to the strap as I'm not a fan of the little dumbbell on the original strap. I've been thinking of that dark blue ever since I saw a Valerie made with it.


----------



## jbags07

lenie said:


> View attachment 4552192
> View attachment 4552189
> View attachment 4552190
> View attachment 4552191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my latest MM art. It only took a week from Italy to Hawaii via SDS/USPS.
> 
> 1. Aphrodite in silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei handles and sides, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining.
> 2. Phoebe in silver luxe python, all leather cross body strap, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I wanted a small bag for nights out that wasn’t black but still a little dressy.
> 
> I love this silver python luxe! It is exotic enough without being too pretentious and goes with so much.


Both bags are just gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> Dark blue nappa Hera, with a few customizations to the strap as I'm not a fan of the little dumbbell on the original strap. I've been thinking of that dark blue ever since I saw a Valerie made with it.


Sounds like it will be a beautiful bag, looking foward to the reveal....i have not tried Hera yet, but i think it will be amazing in dark blue nappa


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jbags07 said:


> Sounds like it will be a beautiful bag, looking foward to the reveal....i have not tried Hera yet, but i think it will be amazing in dark blue nappa


I actually was going to do a special leather order for this months ago in a Victoria(which would have been my third) but decided against it. I asked if he had any left and when he said yes, I went back and forth between wanting to try a different style(Hera) or staying with my tried and blue. Ultimately I decided on the Hera, since I already had a teal Victoria and didn't think I wanted another Victoria in the blue family.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Thank you for your explanation! I see myself carrying the Soulmate Midi by hand or crossbody via the messenger strap, not under the arms, so the default drop should work fine for me. I'm actually surprised by how much I love the Soulmate. I usually only like structured bags.


Yes, then for crossbody, you probably do want the default handles because the handles tend to stick up (which is great when you grab the bag!). If you haven't already, you'll want to consider the setup of the interior. Some like to ask for no center zipped compartment (the main closure is a magnetic snap) because it's too much organization...others love it. If you've ever owned a Coach Edie or Phoebe, it's a setup a little bit like that. The Soulmate Midi is the one in my avatar and my first direct from Marco bag, and never leaving me !



Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


This is seriously one of my favorite reveals; that navy suede Theia is super fabulous.



lenie said:


> View attachment 4552192
> View attachment 4552189
> View attachment 4552190
> View attachment 4552191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my latest MM art. It only took a week from Italy to Hawaii via SDS/USPS.
> 
> 1. Aphrodite in silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei handles and sides, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining.
> 2. Phoebe in silver luxe python, all leather cross body strap, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I wanted a small bag for nights out that wasn’t black but still a little dressy.
> 
> I love this silver python luxe! It is exotic enough without being too pretentious and goes with so much.


Wow, gorgeous, unique bags @lenie!

So, for those who asked, here are my MM "children":


Flora in cognac merinos
Phoebe in black vacchetta (with requested additional leather strap)
Key clip in washed lamb
Little Penelope in navy pebbled
Little Penelope in dark blue verona
Penelope Midi in caramel merinos
Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT
Penelope Midi (front) in cobblestone tuscania
Penelope in dark amethyst verona
Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona

I included Penelope Messenger with the big bags so she's not here.

Back when MM was closing, I thought about how it was so sad that my daughters would never be able to order their own Massaccesi bags. Then I thought at least I could get them each an SLG and those are the dark amethyst pieces! Marco even personalized their cards for each of them when I asked if he could do that !! He has daughters as well so he totally understood. I also love the touch that the SLGs sized Penelope Midis and above get their own cloth dust bag. I am saving them for when they are a little older. For those who are new to Massaccesi and hesitant, an SLG or small bag are great gateway pieces!


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> I actually was going to do a special leather order for this months ago in a Victoria(which would have been my third) but decided against it. I asked if he had any left and when he said yes, I went back and forth between wanting to try a different style(Hera) or staying with my tried and blue. Ultimately I decided on the Hera, since I already had a teal Victoria and didn't think I wanted another Victoria in the blue family.


Its good to try different styles...Hera is beautiful.....so is Victoria....but with similar colors, definitely good tontry a different style....i ordered a Calypso awhile back,  which is similar i think to Hera....those Victorias are so pretty too! I will try the midi version i think...


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Yes, then for crossbody, you probably do want the default handles because the handles tend to stick up (which is great when you grab the bag!). If you haven't already, you'll want to consider the setup of the interior. Some like to ask for no center zipped compartment (the main closure is a magnetic snap) because it's too much organization...others love it. If you've ever owned a Coach Edie or Phoebe, it's a setup a little bit like that. The Soulmate Midi is the one in my avatar and my first direct from Marco bag, and never leaving me !
> 
> 
> This is seriously one of my favorite reveals; that navy suede Theia is super fabulous.
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous, unique bags @lenie!
> 
> So, for those who asked, here are my MM "children":
> View attachment 4552226
> 
> Flora in cognac merinos
> Phoebe in black vacchetta (with requested additional leather strap)
> Key clip in washed lamb
> Little Penelope in navy pebbled
> Little Penelope in dark blue verona
> Penelope Midi in caramel merinos
> Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT
> Penelope Midi (front) in cobblestone tuscania
> Penelope in dark amethyst verona
> Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona
> 
> I included Penelope Messenger with the big bags so she's not here.
> 
> Back when MM was closing, I thought about how it was so sad that my daughters would never be able to order their own Massaccesi bags. Then I thought at least I could get them each an SLG and those are the dark amethyst pieces! Marco even personalized their cards for each of them when I asked if he could do that !! He has daughters as well so he totally understood. I also love the touch that the SLGs sized Penelope Midis and above get their own cloth dust bag. I am saving them for when they are a little older. For those who are new to Massaccesi and hesitant, an SLG or small bag are great gateway pieces!


What a fabulous and sweet idea for your daughters!  You just gave me a great idea for Christmas gifts...great birthday gifts too! An slg, with the personalized name tag on it....such a wonderful gift these would make....


----------



## Coastal jewel

lenie said:


> View attachment 4552192
> View attachment 4552189
> View attachment 4552190
> View attachment 4552191
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my latest MM art. It only took a week from Italy to Hawaii via SDS/USPS.
> 
> 1. Aphrodite in silver luxe python and silver filigree pompei handles and sides, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining.
> 2. Phoebe in silver luxe python, all leather cross body strap, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I wanted a small bag for nights out that wasn’t black but still a little dressy.
> 
> I love this silver python luxe! It is exotic enough without being too pretentious and goes with so much.



The bags are wonderful, Lenie 

Wow, gorgeous, unique bags @lenie!

So, for those who asked, here are my MM "children":
View attachment 4552226

Flora in cognac merinos
Phoebe in black vacchetta (with requested additional leather strap)
Key clip in washed lamb
Little Penelope in navy pebbled
Little Penelope in dark blue verona
Penelope Midi in caramel merinos
Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT
Penelope Midi (front) in cobblestone tuscania
Penelope in dark amethyst verona
Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona

I included Penelope Messenger with the big bags so she's not here.

Back when MM was closing, I thought about how it was so sad that my daughters would never be able to order their own Massaccesi bags. Then I thought at least I could get them each an SLG and those are the dark amethyst pieces! Marco even personalized their cards for each of them when I asked if he could do that !! He has daughters as well so he totally understood. I also love the touch that the SLGs sized Penelope Midis and above get their own cloth dust bag. I am saving them for when they are a little older. For those who are new to Massaccesi and hesitant, an SLG or small bag are great gateway pieces![/QUOTE]

Gateway pieces..  love it.  I’m posting my “family” later.


----------



## carterazo

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


Wow that blue suede is gorgeous!!! The little Athene is adorable. She looks lavender/purple on my screen.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. That Theia.  I have always been hesitant about suede, but that is so beautiful!!!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Yes, then for crossbody, you probably do want the default handles because the handles tend to stick up (which is great when you grab the bag!). If you haven't already, you'll want to consider the setup of the interior. Some like to ask for no center zipped compartment (the main closure is a magnetic snap) because it's too much organization...others love it. If you've ever owned a Coach Edie or Phoebe, it's a setup a little bit like that. The Soulmate Midi is the one in my avatar and my first direct from Marco bag, and never leaving me !
> 
> 
> This is seriously one of my favorite reveals; that navy suede Theia is super fabulous.
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous, unique bags @lenie!
> 
> So, for those who asked, here are my MM "children":
> View attachment 4552226
> 
> Flora in cognac merinos
> Phoebe in black vacchetta (with requested additional leather strap)
> Key clip in washed lamb
> Little Penelope in navy pebbled
> Little Penelope in dark blue verona
> Penelope Midi in caramel merinos
> Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT
> Penelope Midi (front) in cobblestone tuscania
> Penelope in dark amethyst verona
> Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona
> 
> I included Penelope Messenger with the big bags so she's not here.
> 
> Back when MM was closing, I thought about how it was so sad that my daughters would never be able to order their own Massaccesi bags. Then I thought at least I could get them each an SLG and those are the dark amethyst pieces! Marco even personalized their cards for each of them when I asked if he could do that !! He has daughters as well so he totally understood. I also love the touch that the SLGs sized Penelope Midis and above get their own cloth dust bag. I am saving them for when they are a little older. For those who are new to Massaccesi and hesitant, an SLG or small bag are great gateway pieces!


What a lovely idea for gifts! Very sweet of you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> I actually was going to do a special leather order for this months ago in a Victoria(which would have been my third) but decided against it. I asked if he had any left and when he said yes, I went back and forth between wanting to try a different style(Hera) or staying with my tried and blue. Ultimately I decided on the Hera, since I already had a teal Victoria and didn't think I wanted another Victoria in the blue family.


I think the Hera might be my next bag and I like the choices you made, so I’m looking forward to your reveal for personal shopping reasons! I have been thinking of a Hera in dark blue in either merinos or Nappa.


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> Bag twins we will be!    Really love the gold hardware with it on your bag....also think the gunmetal would be nice too...hmmmm....opinions anyone?!
> 
> What color liner did you go With!


Yay! Very happy that there is enough suede for you left. I went with lilac lining.


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Yes, then for crossbody, you probably do want the default handles because the handles tend to stick up (which is great when you grab the bag!). If you haven't already, you'll want to consider the setup of the interior. Some like to ask for no center zipped compartment (the main closure is a magnetic snap) because it's too much organization...others love it. If you've ever owned a Coach Edie or Phoebe, it's a setup a little bit like that. The Soulmate Midi is the one in my avatar and my first direct from Marco bag, and never leaving me !
> 
> 
> This is seriously one of my favorite reveals; that navy suede Theia is super fabulous.
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous, unique bags @lenie!
> 
> So, for those who asked, here are my MM "children":
> View attachment 4552226
> 
> Flora in cognac merinos
> Phoebe in black vacchetta (with requested additional leather strap)
> Key clip in washed lamb
> Little Penelope in navy pebbled
> Little Penelope in dark blue verona
> Penelope Midi in caramel merinos
> Penelope Midi in mud Africa RT
> Penelope Midi (front) in cobblestone tuscania
> Penelope in dark amethyst verona
> Penelope Midi in dark amethyst verona
> 
> I included Penelope Messenger with the big bags so she's not here.
> 
> Back when MM was closing, I thought about how it was so sad that my daughters would never be able to order their own Massaccesi bags. Then I thought at least I could get them each an SLG and those are the dark amethyst pieces! Marco even personalized their cards for each of them when I asked if he could do that !! He has daughters as well so he totally understood. I also love the touch that the SLGs sized Penelope Midis and above get their own cloth dust bag. I am saving them for when they are a little older. For those who are new to Massaccesi and hesitant, an SLG or small bag are great gateway pieces!


Aww. Thank you! 


carterazo said:


> Wow that blue suede is gorgeous!!! The little Athene is adorable. She looks lavender/purple on my screen.


Thank you! The rose nappa is more of a dust pink. Very hard to describe, because it is too lively for an actual dust pink.
I like the colour. My sister wants to use it as a spring/summer bag.


----------



## Cleda

Wow this thread is active! That blue suede is beautiful! The metallic Africa is what I like, the newer Africa are too pastel for me.



christinemliu said:


> Yes, then for crossbody, you probably do want the default handles because the handles tend to stick up (which is great when you grab the bag!). If you haven't already, you'll want to consider the setup of the interior. Some like to ask for no center zipped compartment (the main closure is a magnetic snap) because it's too much organization...others love it. If you've ever owned a Coach Edie or Phoebe, it's a setup a little bit like that. The Soulmate Midi is the one in my avatar and my first direct from Marco bag, and never leaving me !



Your Soulmate is beautiful! I emailed Marco for ideas, he is so nice. He recommended Taupe, which is a safe and easy colour to wear. But your Soulmate makes me want one in a rich warm colour too. Maybe Port...


----------



## Cleda

Questions for Soulmate Midi owners:
Does the 8.25"/21cm strap drop on Soulmate start at the top of strap, and end at top of bag? Or end at the point where strap attaches to the bag?

What is the length of adjustment allowed in the strap? E.g. Minimum strap drop and maximum strap drop

I have measured the straps on bags I currently own, and I like 75cm messenger strap lengths for shoulder carry, and 10-16cm strap drops for hand or arm carry. That seems so far from standard dimensions that I am wondering if I am measuring correctly, or if I am just really short (5'2").


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> Wow this thread is active! That blue suede is beautiful! The metallic Africa is what I like, the newer Africa are too pastel for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Soulmate is beautiful! I emailed Marco for ideas, he is so nice. He recommended Taupe, which is a safe and easy colour to wear. But your Soulmate makes me want one in a rich warm colour too. Maybe Port...


My first MM bag was a port Soulmate.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Have a 'python' Daphne coming tomorrow!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> Questions for Soulmate Midi owners:
> Does the 8.25"/21cm strap drop on Soulmate start at the top of strap, and end at top of bag? Or end at the point where strap attaches to the bag?
> 
> What is the length of adjustment allowed in the strap? E.g. Minimum strap drop and maximum strap drop
> 
> I have measured the straps on bags I currently own, and I like 75cm messenger strap lengths for shoulder carry, and 10-16cm strap drops for hand or arm carry. That seems so far from standard dimensions that I am wondering if I am measuring correctly, or if I am just really short (5'2").


I’m 5’2” as well. I had my straps lengthens by two inches on my midi, but they sent me the standard straps, and sent the lengthened straps once I brought it to MM’s attention. I originally used the longer straps, but about a year ago switched back to the standard ones. 

So, measuring to the top of the bag at the longest drop is about 8 1/4, next hole 7 3/4, then 7 1/4, and there’s one more hole after that.


----------



## Cleda

BittyMonkey said:


> Have a 'python' Daphne coming tomorrow!



How exciting!! Those posted by @lenie earlier are so beautiful. The python leather is a head turner.



Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m 5’2” as well. I had my straps lengthens by two inches on my midi, but they sent me the standard straps, and sent the lengthened straps once I brought it to MM’s attention. I originally used the longer straps, but about a year ago switched back to the standard ones.
> 
> So, measuring to the top of the bag at the longest drop is about 8 1/4, next hole 7 3/4, then 7 1/4, and there’s one more hole after that.



Thank you so much for taking the measurements! Immensely helpful. I really do need to shorten the strap on mine then. My Mulberry Bayswater has a stiff rolled handle with a 6" drop from top of bag, and it's a good length for me.

Went to check out your Port Soulmate reveal from 3 years ago. I love the colour! I think I am set on Port. 

Now I can focus on Zhoe leather and colour and I'll be all ready to order.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> How exciting!! Those posted by @lenie earlier are so beautiful. The python leather is a head turner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the measurements! Immensely helpful. I really do need to shorten the strap on mine then. My Mulberry Bayswater has a stiff rolled handle with a 6" drop from top of bag, and it's a good length for me.
> 
> Went to check out your Port Soulmate reveal from 3 years ago. I love the colour! I think I am set on Port.
> 
> Now I can focus on Zhoe leather and colour and I'll be all ready to order.


You might want to check out some of the newer Port bags, and ask Marco what’s available. The newer port has more purple, I think, whereas the original port (mine) had more red. Here’s a comparison https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1841#post-33142000


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Cleda 
Bags in old and new port 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-33#post-33144409


----------



## Coastal jewel

I love to see new people...  Cleda, you could ask Marco about an extra set of straps...  I have old and new port too!   The merinos is a lovely, durable, lightweight bag perfect for the soulmate.


----------



## coach943

Cleda said:


> How exciting!! Those posted by @lenie earlier are so beautiful. The python leather is a head turner.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the measurements! Immensely helpful. I really do need to shorten the strap on mine then. My Mulberry Bayswater has a stiff rolled handle with a 6" drop from top of bag, and it's a good length for me.
> 
> Went to check out your Port Soulmate reveal from 3 years ago. I love the colour! I think I am set on Port.
> 
> Now I can focus on Zhoe leather and colour and I'll be all ready to order.


Remember that the top of the Soulmate is gathered. It doesn't carry quite like a typical bag. You might not want to shorten too much. Maybe have Marco make one of the middle adjustable holes at 6" so that you have the option to adjust it longer if you want it that way.


----------



## Cleda

Thanks for the links, @Devyn Danielle, I really prefer the old Port. Let me ask Marco about it.



Coastal jewel said:


> I love to see new people...  Cleda, you could ask Marco about an extra set of straps...  I have old and new port too!   The merinos is a lovely, durable, lightweight bag perfect for the soulmate.



Thanks for the welcome! I was away from TPF for 4 years or so, my kids were young and my leather bags became too heavy with their stuff in it. I was using lightweight multi-compartment mum bags. I am finally back to picking up my leather bags, and this MM order will be my first new bag(s) in years! So glad I landed here, loving the energy in this thread.


----------



## Cleda

coach943 said:


> Remember that the top of the Soulmate is gathered. It doesn't carry quite like a typical bag. You might not want to shorten too much. Maybe have Marco make one of the middle adjustable holes at 6" so that you have the option to adjust it longer if you want it that way.



Great idea. I have been thinking of the max strap drop, but it's more flexible to have the length I want at middle hole instead. Do you mean the Soulmate looks a little like a bucket bag from the top view? Or not quite as wide but just a little thicker than a regular structured bag?


----------



## dignatius

Question for those who have tried Silver Glitter Pompei:
Do you find the whole effect to be blingy?  Did you feel comfortable using it day-to-day or is it more of a special occasion bag?

I'm trying to decide between Amethyst Pompei and Silver Glitter Pompei for a spring/summer bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I don't know about the silver glitter exactly, but I find the glitter effect to be more of a pretty sheen than 'blingy'.


----------



## coach943

Cleda said:


> Great idea. I have been thinking of the max strap drop, but it's more flexible to have the length I want at middle hole instead. Do you mean the Soulmate looks a little like a bucket bag from the top view? Or not quite as wide but just a little thicker than a regular structured bag?



No, I'm talking about how the straps go between the pieces of leather so that it i gathered. They aren't attached like a normal bag.

Here are pictures of the top:






Because of the way the straps are attached and kind of squeezed between the leather, it makes it gathered. Because of the gathers, I like the strap a little longer than what I usually prefer.


----------



## anabg

#botd cream/rose nappa Aurora headed to a Mets game.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> #botd cream/rose nappa Aurora headed to a Mets game.
> 
> View attachment 4552747


She's so pretty! Enjoy thr game and the bag!


----------



## Coastal jewel

So...  glad to see some new faces.  I got out my entire MM family for the photo shoot.  DH out of town so perfect chance...  and I looked at my first MM bag, soulmate midi in Black merinos.  The leather is just as luscious and soft as it was the day I bought her.  I’ve rotated out of soulmate midi because she’s a little big, but I’m going to have to get some of these classics back in rotation.... uh before the next family members arrive!


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m 5’2” as well. I had my straps lengthens by two inches on my midi, but they sent me the standard straps, and sent the lengthened straps once I brought it to MM’s attention. I originally used the longer straps, but about a year ago switched back to the standard ones.
> 
> So, measuring to the top of the bag at the longest drop is about 8 1/4, next hole 7 3/4, then 7 1/4, and there’s one more hole after that.





coach943 said:


> No, I'm talking about how the straps go between the pieces of leather so that it i gathered. They aren't attached like a normal bag.
> 
> Here are pictures of the top:
> 
> View attachment 4552744
> View attachment 4552745
> View attachment 4552746
> 
> 
> Because of the way the straps are attached and kind of squeezed between the leather, it makes it gathered. Because of the gathers, I like the strap a little longer than what I usually prefer.


You both are so awesome in answering @Cleda so quickly! I was catching up on the thread and about to reply; and saw the excellent responses already posted haha!

@Cleda Either taupe or a rich warm color would be great for the Soulmate Midi! As you can tell in the pics, it's a nice north-south style that hugs close to your body (like a "soulmate" *cute the guffaw*)...welcome to MM!


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> How exciting!! Those posted by @lenie earlier are so beautiful. The python leather is a head turner.
> Can't wait to see what you pick for your Zhoe. She's my favorite MM!
> Welcome to our thread!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the measurements! Immensely helpful. I really do need to shorten the strap on mine then. My Mulberry Bayswater has a stiff rolled handle with a 6" drop from top of bag, and it's a good length for me.
> 
> Went to check out your Port Soulmate reveal from 3 years ago. I love the colour! I think I am set on Port.
> 
> Now I can focus on Zhoe leather and colour and I'll be all ready to order.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


You have hit it out of the ball park with this one...the style and the leather. Wow.  And I am trying to resist buying another bag, but you are making it really hard.  Love this and it looks great on you.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


I like this size, and crystal goat elevates every style it’s used on! Looks great! Makes me think of  the Emerald City from the Wizard of Oz lol.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


That is one gorgeous bag and looks fabulous on you! I am even more excited about my crystal goat bag after seeing yours. Is the leather soft? How do you think it will wear over time?


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> That is one gorgeous bag and looks fabulous on you! I am even more excited about my crystal goat bag after seeing yours. Is the leather soft? How do you think it will wear over time?


According to MM, this leather is a laminato and therefore needs a bit more care than, say, pebbled. However, it should still be more sturdy than a regular laminato metallic. As far as the softness goes, I would say it has a bit less body than Africa metallics, but is a bit thicker than Diamond metallics, right now it is not very puddly. It is definitely not at a very rigid leather on its own. Siena holds its shape well through a combination of piping, lining, and zippers .
I would also say that you are very smart about choosing a more demure lining color with crystal goat. This leather does all the sparkling well on its own . Usually, my friends and coworkers pay little mind to my handbag choices, but this here goat immediately commanded attention.


----------



## msd_bags

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


Love this midi Siena!! And yours is very pretty!  The midi Juliet didn’t work for me, but I think this midi Siena will.  When my money tree has re-grown, though.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> According to MM, this leather is a laminato and therefore needs a bit more care than, say, pebbled. However, it should still be more sturdy than a regular laminato metallic. As far as the softness goes, I would say it has a bit less body than Africa metallics, but is a bit thicker than Diamond metallics, right now it is not very puddly. It is definitely not at a very rigid leather on its own. Siena holds its shape well through a combination of piping, lining, and zippers .
> I would also say that you are very smart about choosing a more demure lining color with crystal goat. This leather does all the sparkling well on its own . Usually, my friends and coworkers pay little mind to my handbag choices, but this here goat immediately commanded attention.


Thank you! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


@TotinScience, sorry for the shouting but I LOVE THIS!!! Brilliant. That's so cool with the dual compartments. Are those exterior pockets on both of the outsides? I never tried Siena, precisely because of the size so I am not familiar.


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> @TotinScience, sorry for the shouting but I LOVE THIS!!! Brilliant. That's so cool with the dual compartments. Are those exterior pockets on both of the outsides? I never tried Siena, precisely because of the size so I am not familiar.


Thank you . There is a slip pocket with a small magnet on the front of the bag, if fits an iPhone XR perfectly. The standard version doesn’t have a back pocket, but one could probably request it? The big Siena I own has a super handy luggage sleeve in the back.


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


Does the midi Siena hold more than the midi Juliet? It is a bit wider and taller, but is is about an inch less deep.


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


This bag...this leather....  its stunning, beyond words!


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Does the midi Siena hold more than the midi Juliet? It is a bit wider and taller, but is is about an inch less deep.


I haven’t compared directly but I would say it depends on what you wish to carry. Siena would fare better with flatter items (flat pouches, iPad, kindle, notepad etc) whereas Juliet is better for irregular shaped items (water bottle, sweater) due to a greater amount of real estate depth-wise


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


OOH, LOVE IT! The style, the size, the color. WOW.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my dear lord... TOTIN SCIENCE I AM YELLING!!!!   How did my Marco do this without my knowledge???  You have absolutely perfected the little bag.    The plot thickens as the wallet thins..


----------



## Cleda

Marco clarified on the Port colour: Port Merinos we're currently using is the original one. Port has been out of stock for some months last year so we used a slightly different color tone that we called "lighter Port".
I'm thrilled that the original Port is available now!



coach943 said:


> No, I'm talking about how the straps go between the pieces of leather so that it i gathered. They aren't attached like a normal bag.
> 
> Here are pictures of the top:
> 
> View attachment 4552744
> View attachment 4552745
> View attachment 4552746
> 
> 
> Because of the way the straps are attached and kind of squeezed between the leather, it makes it gathered. Because of the gathers, I like the strap a little longer than what I usually prefer.



I see what you mean now, the straps are a little apart at the base. Thanks for the helpful top-down photos, I've not seen it from that angle before. And the colour on your Soulmate must draw lots of compliments! Such a beauty!



christinemliu said:


> You both are so awesome in answering @Cleda so quickly! I was catching up on the thread and about to reply; and saw the excellent responses already posted haha!
> 
> @Cleda Either taupe or a rich warm color would be great for the Soulmate Midi! As you can tell in the pics, it's a nice north-south style that hugs close to your body (like a "soulmate" *cute the guffaw*)...welcome to MM!



Thanks for the welcome! I have placed my order for a Port Soulmate, and a Forest Zhoe. My invoice is now waiting to be paid after I get off work. Then the tough part sets in... waiting for my bags to be made and delivered.

@TotinScience WOW I wish I can see your stunning bag in person! Such a great size for daily use, putting this under my wishlist for next order.


----------



## SayaJ

Cleda said:


> Marco clarified on the Port colour: Port Merinos we're currently using is the original one. Port has been out of stock for some months last year so we used a slightly different color tone that we called "lighter Port".
> I'm thrilled that the original Port is available now!
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean now, the straps are a little apart at the base. Thanks for the helpful top-down photos, I've not seen it from that angle before. And the colour on your Soulmate must draw lots of compliments! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I have placed my order for a Port Soulmate, and a Forest Zhoe. My invoice is now waiting to be paid after I get off work. Then the tough part sets in... waiting for my bags to be made and delivered.
> 
> @TotinScience WOW I wish I can see your stunning bag in person! Such a great size for daily use, putting this under my wishlist for next order.


I'm also eyeing a Zhoe and Forest is a colour I'm considering, along with White and Red Cherry. Looking forward to see photos of your Zhoe! 

Also glad that you managed to get a bag in the original port!


----------



## ajamy

While we’re talking about forest green ....
Does anyone know if the sage green Merinos listed on the website leathers is the same as the old ‘green sea’?  On my screen it looks a very blue toned green.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Marco clarified on the Port colour: Port Merinos we're currently using is the original one. Port has been out of stock for some months last year so we used a slightly different color tone that we called "lighter Port".
> I'm thrilled that the original Port is available now!
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean now, the straps are a little apart at the base. Thanks for the helpful top-down photos, I've not seen it from that angle before. And the colour on your Soulmate must draw lots of compliments! Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! I have placed my order for a Port Soulmate, and a Forest Zhoe. My invoice is now waiting to be paid after I get off work. Then the tough part sets in... waiting for my bags to be made and delivered.
> 
> @TotinScience WOW I wish I can see your stunning bag in person! Such a great size for daily use, putting this under my wishlist for next order.


Oh! It won't take that long, but it will be like Christmas when you open your order!!!


----------



## tenKrat

@lenie, @anabg, @TotinScience, @southernbelle43, your new bags are great. 

I’ve always liked the Siena, but its size deterred me from buying. I’ve gone to smaller structured handbags in the last few years. (Funny, I’ll do large in hobos. They hang and look better with a little more leather.) So, it’s quite exciting that Marco has made a Midi version. It’s now on my wishlist, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Delivered today:

Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.

This leather is soft and not too shiny. 

I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.


----------



## TotinScience

@tenKrat, your ability to utilize various straps is simply incredible! Such a gorgeous hobo


----------



## tenKrat

Another:

Grande Mia in Mud Africa RT (regular tanned) leather, light gunmetal HW, orange lining. I added a top zipper closure and extra backing. I modified the shoulder strap to be wider at 1.2”.

I like the pebbling and texture of Africa RT leather.


----------



## tenKrat

And, Penelope in orange Africa RT with light gunmetal HW and orange lining

I now have three bags with orange lining. My favorite MM lining colors are yellow and orange. Bright and cheery.


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> @tenKrat, your ability to utilize various straps is simply incredible! Such a gorgeous hobo


Thanks. Extra straps create “two (or more) bags in one”.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia versus Mia:



Grande Mia has about the same capacity as a Zhoe. She’s good for everyday use. 

Mia is a mini handbag. She’s good for times you need only the essentials. (Or, you also have a tote to carry your extra stuff.)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.
> 
> This leather is soft and not too shiny.
> 
> I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.
> View attachment 4553642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553643


I like that strap. Is it a Victoria strap? I recently ordered a Hera and as part of my strap customization I too had the barbell removed.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia versus Hera:


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> I like that strap. Is it a Victoria strap? I recently ordered a Hera and as part of my strap customization I too had the barbell removed.


Yes, it’s a Victoria strap.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.
> 
> This leather is soft and not too shiny.
> 
> I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.
> View attachment 4553642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553643



This is beautiful. Looking forward to a mod shot. And I like this strap a lot. I think I might consider it when I order a Hera down the road.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> This is beautiful. Looking forward to a mod shot. And I like this strap a lot. I think I might consider it when I order a Hera down the road.


Did you also order a messenger strap with the bag? I'm curious about that strap as well.


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.
> 
> This leather is soft and not too shiny.
> 
> I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.
> View attachment 4553642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553643


Love this!  The Hera is another favorite bag of mine.  I really like the gathered leather on the top.


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.
> 
> This leather is soft and not too shiny.
> 
> I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.
> View attachment 4553642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553643


Love your new bag! How does the Hera compare in size to the regular size Soulmate or Minerva?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Yes, it’s a Victoria strap.


Now I see where you did state that in your initial post. I’ll blame my not seeing that on being blinded by the beauty of that metallic leather !


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Another:
> 
> Grande Mia in Mud Africa RT (regular tanned) leather, light gunmetal HW, orange lining. I added a top zipper closure and extra backing. I modified the shoulder strap to be wider at 1.2”.
> 
> I like the pebbling and texture of Africa RT leather.
> View attachment 4553644
> 
> View attachment 4553646


Beautiful inspiring bags like always, @tenKrat, but I seriously GASPED when I saw the orange against the mud Africa RT. That's such a gorgeous contrast!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Delivered today:
> 
> Hera in pewter metallic lamb, dark gunmetal HW, burgundy lining. I had the strap modified to the Victoria style strap, same length as the standard Hera strap.
> 
> This leather is soft and not too shiny.
> 
> I immediately changed into this bag. I  Marco’s metallics.
> View attachment 4553642
> 
> 
> View attachment 4553643


This pewter metallic is a gorgeous leather, and what a fabulous idea to pair it with dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> Love your new bag! How does the Hera compare in size to the regular size Soulmate or Minerva?


The Soulmate is bigger than Hera. I don’t have a Minerva, so I can’t say how it compares.  Hera is quite spacious, so if you like bags that are larger than the current trend of small and medium size bags, then you will like Hera.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Now I see where you did state that in your initial post. I’ll blame my not seeing that on being blinded by the beauty of that metallic leather !


I totally understand your distraction.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Beautiful inspiring bags like always, @tenKrat, but I seriously GASPED when I saw the orange against the mud Africa RT. That's such a gorgeous contrast!


Thanks. The combination turned out just as I had imagined.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> This pewter metallic is a gorgeous leather, and what a fabulous idea to pair it with dark gunmetal hardware.


Oh, it’s good to see you here, @ElainePG.  
This lamb leather is so soft that the  bag is puddly brand new.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Oh, it’s good to see you here, @ElainePG.
> This lamb leather is so soft that the  bag is puddly brand new.
> View attachment 4553843


Is that lamb leather available in colors other than metallic? (And the slippery slope begins! Wheeeeeee!)


----------



## BittyMonkey

Got my anthracite python Daphne. This is my favorite bag of Marco's by far. There is even python trim on the pockets inside. Amazing.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Is that lamb leather available in colors other than metallic? (And the slippery slope begins! Wheeeeeee!)


I don’t know. Feel free to email Marco whenever you have a question about availability of any leather, current collection or past offerings.

Tip: 
People change their minds a lot (at least on here we do) and a particular leather or color (even limited ones) may become available. So, always ask, even if the word on this thread is that it’s all gone.


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> Got my anthracite python Daphne. This is my favorite bag of Marco's by far. There is even python trim on the pockets inside. Amazing.
> View attachment 4553912


Lovely!  The pink lining goes perfectly.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> Got my anthracite python Daphne. This is my favorite bag of Marco's by far. There is even python trim on the pockets inside. Amazing.
> View attachment 4553912


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As some of you may remember, Siena is probably one of my favorite MM bags ever, because it is an incredible workhorse for heavy duty work days and travel. However, it is a large and stately bag, which makes it not the first choice for an every day and errands companion. So I reached out to Marco a little while ago to see if he were interested in making a smaller Siena in a similar size to Juliet midi. Turns out, it was on his mind already and so he made me what is now one of my most favorite bags ever - a Siena Midi! I became obsessed with an idea of having something in emerald crystal goat with gold hardware and this Midi Siena with its gorgeous parallel zippers seemed like an obvious choice. Crystal goat is unapologetically sparkly, but a clean and classic Siena style grounds it and makes it less of a Christmas ornament . Overall, this baggie is a fantastic cousin of a bag to Juliet midi - slightly bigger in size, more organized due to dual compartments, and can fit a ton despite being a fairly smaller bag. Here are some shots for you, including comparison to the big sister Siena (with custom extended straps for shoulder carry) and Juliet midi (in a softer citrus Tuscania, so it looks more slouchy). For reference - I am just under 5 ft. 9 and I asked for a crossbody strap to be the length that comes with Sabrina, which for me is the perfect crossbody length. The style is now available on the eShop, I believe! This emerald goat is truly special - the most accurate color representation is probably in a mod shot with many mirrors. I will post what fits at some point, but Juliet midi owners already have a good idea (it fits a 9.7 iPad with greater ease).


Are there exterior slip pockets?


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I don’t know. Feel free to email Marco whenever you have a question about availability of any leather, current collection or past offerings.
> 
> Tip:
> People change their minds a lot (at least on here we do) and a particular leather or color (even limited ones) may become available. So, always ask, even if the word on this thread is that it’s all gone.


Great advice… thank you! I've only had a few email exchanges with Marco so far and I am blown away by how gracious he is. It makes the entire experience so special.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> Got my anthracite python Daphne. This is my favorite bag of Marco's by far. There is even python trim on the pockets inside. Amazing.
> View attachment 4553912


How fun! I love the pink lining, too.


----------



## TotinScience

@Coastal jewel 


TotinScience said:


> Thank you . There is a slip pocket with a small magnet on the front of the bag, if fits an iPhone XR perfectly. The standard version doesn’t have a back pocket, but one could probably request it? The big Siena I own has a super handy luggage sleeve in the back.


----------



## Cleda

Love the Hera and Daphne! I think the Massaccesi website can definitely be improved. Every bag I see shared here tempts me. But the website shows only rather small-sized pictures or B&W drawings.

I have just placed my first order for 2 bags yesterday, and my wishlist for future orders is already growing. Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M are calling out to me!

How many MM bags do you all own?


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Did you also order a messenger strap with the bag? I'm curious about that strap as well.


The adjustable messenger strap comes standard with the Hera. I did modify that strap to be wider at 1.2”.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> How many MM bags do you all own?


Over a dozen 

Will the Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M be your first two MMs, or are they on your wishlist?


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Over a dozen
> 
> Will the Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M be your first two MMs, or are they on your wishlist?



My first 2 are going to be Soulmate Midi and Zhoe! Just paid for them yesterday. I'm tempted to grab 2 more while the 20% code is available. But there's no end to it, is there? I am slowly plowing through this thread from the beginning, and I just know I will see more stuff that I want.


----------



## Cleda

ElainePG said:


> Great advice… thank you! I've only had a few email exchanges with Marco so far and I am blown away by how gracious he is. It makes the entire experience so special.



I feel the same! It's my first experience  being able to speak with the designer and customise a bag to this level of detail. I feel invested in the process, and loving my bags already, and they're not even made yet!


----------



## ElainePG

Cleda said:


> I feel the same! It's my first experience  being able to speak with the designer and customise a bag to this level of detail. I feel invested in the process, and loving my bags already, and they're not even made yet!


----------



## Kylacove

BittyMonkey said:


> Got my anthracite python Daphne. This is my favorite bag of Marco's by far. There is even python trim on the pockets inside. Amazing.
> View attachment 4553912


Love your bag. Sitting on my hands so I don't order another snake bag. I think my lux python Aphodite is my most WOW bag from Marco.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Love the Hera and Daphne! I think the Massaccesi website can definitely be improved. Every bag I see shared here tempts me. But the website shows only rather small-sized pictures or B&W drawings.
> 
> I have just placed my first order for 2 bags yesterday, and my wishlist for future orders is already growing. Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M are calling out to me!
> 
> How many MM bags do you all own?


I have eight keepers now but I have traded, sold or gifted at least that many, if not more.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> The adjustable messenger strap comes standard with the Hera. I did modify that strap to be wider at 1.2”.


Thanks! Your Hera bags are all so beautiful (I have been looking through posts). I just spotted your gorgeous goat suede one! 
That 20% off code sure is tempting.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Love the Hera and Daphne! I think the Massaccesi website can definitely be improved. Every bag I see shared here tempts me. But the website shows only rather small-sized pictures or B&W drawings.
> 
> I have just placed my first order for 2 bags yesterday, and my wishlist for future orders is already growing. Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M are calling out to me!
> 
> How many MM bags do you all own?



I'm fairly new to MM: since May of this year, I now own 4 (1 custom ordered and 3 preloved), and deciding on 2 more new ones. The BST site makes a lot of this possible for me as I get to experiment with styles, leathers, and colors at a bargain (plus MM ladies are really good at providing you with details of the bag, so you get their wisdom, too). The Selene Zip Midi was a bag that called to me too, and I just bought one on the BST site at a wonderful price that allows me to see how the bag works for me (hint: awesomely).


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Are there exterior slip pockets?


I asked the same question heehee and TotinScience said "There is a slip pocket with a small magnet on the front of the bag, if fits an iPhone XR perfectly. The standard version doesn’t have a back pocket, but one could probably request it? The big Siena I own has a super handy luggage sleeve in the back."

Someone mentioned the website; part of the reason Marco had done a Kickstarter a few months ago was so he could spend money on the website. Sadly, he ended it because it didn't look like his goal would be reached, though there were a good amount of pledges. Marco knows it would cut down and speed things up if things could be automated on the website...but that takes a lot of investment...I wish I could do it in exchange for bags haha, like design/program an online customizer...I would need to brush up on my know-how...


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Love the Hera and Daphne! I think the Massaccesi website can definitely be improved. Every bag I see shared here tempts me. But the website shows only rather small-sized pictures or B&W drawings.
> 
> I have just placed my first order for 2 bags yesterday, and my wishlist for future orders is already growing. Selene Zip Midi and Little Miss M are calling out to me!
> 
> How many MM bags do you all own?


The Kickstarter event Marco had a while ago was to help improve the website but since it was not successful, I think it will be a while before the website gets updated. 

I don't dare count how many MM bags I have. I was able to resist the most recent promo but not the special leathers like crystal goat and cuoio toscano. I have stopped buying bags from other brands because I'm tired of finding something about the bag that I don't like or doesn't suit me. This whole trend of bags having no lining and no top zip closure is just a way for companies to maximize their profits and I need a lining (no one likes leather dust on their stuff) and a top zip for security.


----------



## mleleigh

Just an fyi - Siena Midi does have the exterior pocket options listed on the website:
http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3472-siena-midi-nappa-black.html

Zipper exterior pocket on back panel    +52,00 €
Exterior open slip pocket on back panel    +42,00 €


----------



## christinemliu

mleleigh said:


> Just an fyi - Siena Midi does have the exterior pocket options listed on the website:
> http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/3472-siena-midi-nappa-black.html
> 
> Zipper exterior pocket on back panel    +52,00 €
> Exterior open slip pocket on back panel    +42,00 €


Oh thanks, cool!! There definitely has been some improvement to the website and I also didn't realize there are further slots inside each compartment: "The exterior front pocket with a hidden magnet will be essential for items you wish to keep handy. Double top zippers that extend over each side of the bag allow full access to the 2-section interior. Beneath one of the zippered sections you will find 2 open slip pockets, a flat pocket and 3 credit card slots. The second zippered section holds an additional zipper pocket."

By the way, has anyone done the lambskin interior and received it? I don't think we've seen a reveal yet...it sounds luxurious! I don't know if I would do it on a big bag because of the weight, but maybe like an Aura or Phoebe...


----------



## TotinScience

At some point this week I’ll post on what fits in a Siena midi vs Juliet midi .


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> My first 2 are going to be Soulmate Midi and Zhoe! Just paid for them yesterday. I'm tempted to grab 2 more while the 20% code is available. But there's no end to it, is there? I am slowly plowing through this thread from the beginning, and I just know I will see more stuff that I want.


Have you also discovered the reference thread with just pics?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/


----------



## Cleda

That is sad to read, about the kickstarter that didn't take off. I did wonder how much time Marco has to spend answering so many queries and taking custom orders via email. And he is so responsive. I hope he will be able to make the necessary improvements to the website one day.



Kimbashop said:


> I'm fairly new to MM: since May of this year, I now own 4 (1 custom ordered and 3 preloved), and deciding on 2 more new ones. The BST site makes a lot of this possible for me as I get to experiment with styles, leathers, and colors at a bargain (plus MM ladies are really good at providing you with details of the bag, so you get their wisdom, too). The Selene Zip Midi was a bag that called to me too, and I just bought one on the BST site at a wonderful price that allows me to see how the bag works for me (hint: awesomely).



Well I am 1 week old into MM and already wanting to order 4... I guess I had better control myself and wait for my first 2 orders to arrive before I get more. Do you mean the BST on Facebook? I have just joined a few days ago, and everything gets snapped up so quickly! I am constantly checking to see if anything new goes up for sale.



christinemliu said:


> Have you also discovered the reference thread with just pics?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/



Yes, someone shared that earlier and I have looked through the entire thread! Most are close shots of the bags that really show off the colours and leather textures. I wish there were more mod shots though. I tend to own smaller bags, so the dimensions of MM bags, even the Midi ones, seem large to me.


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> The Kickstarter event Marco had a while ago was to help improve the website but since it was not successful, I think it will be a while before the website gets updated.
> 
> I don't dare count how many MM bags I have. I was able to resist the most recent promo but not the special leathers like crystal goat and cuoio toscano. I have stopped buying bags from other brands because I'm tired of finding something about the bag that I don't like or doesn't suit me. This whole trend of bags having no lining and no top zip closure is just a way for companies to maximize their profits and I need a lining (no one likes leather dust on their stuff) and a top zip for security.



Have you received your cuoio toscano order? How does that feel like? Is cuoio toscano softer, more drapey and lighter than vachetta? I am dreaming of Selene Zip Midi in navy blue cuoio toscano.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Have you received your cuoio toscano order? How does that feel like? Is cuoio toscano softer, more drapey and lighter than vachetta? I am dreaming of Selene Zip Midi in navy blue cuoio toscano.


I have not received my cuoio toscano order yet. 
Marco did say that the cuoio toscano is softer than the vacchetta.
If you want the Selene Midi Zip to stand up on its own, then I recommend the river blue vacchetta instead.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> That is sad to read, about the kickstarter that didn't take off. I did wonder how much time Marco has to spend answering so many queries and taking custom orders via email. And he is so responsive. I hope he will be able to make the necessary improvements to the website one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am 1 week old into MM and already wanting to order 4... I guess I had better control myself and wait for my first 2 orders to arrive before I get more. Do you mean the BST on Facebook? I have just joined a few days ago, and everything gets snapped up so quickly! I am constantly checking to see if anything new goes up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, someone shared that earlier and I have looked through the entire thread! Most are close shots of the bags that really show off the colours and leather textures. I wish there were more mod shots though. I tend to own smaller bags, so the dimensions of MM bags, even the Midi ones, seem large to me.


I suggest using a measuring tape to get an idea of the size of the bag. 
Get your most used bag and measure any bags you like against it, so you have an idea of how wide or how tall the bag is and whether you like it.


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> I have not received my cuoio toscano order yet.
> Marco did say that the cuoio toscano is softer than the vacchetta.
> If you want the Selene Midi Zip to stand up on its own, then I recommend the river blue vacchetta instead.



Oh right... I do want it to stand on its own but not as stiff as, say Mansur Gavriel's veg tanned leather bags. I guess in my case, nappa isn't a good option as well for this bag.



orchidmyst said:


> I suggest using a measuring tape to get an idea of the size of the bag.
> Get your most used bag and measure any bags you like against it, so you have an idea of how wide or how tall the bag is and whether you like it.



I did that before I ordered my Soulmate Midi and Zhoe to help visualise how the bag will hang. I ended up shortening messenger straps on both. Straps are my biggest problem with most off the shelf bags, they're almost always too long.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> That is sad to read, about the kickstarter that didn't take off. I did wonder how much time Marco has to spend answering so many queries and taking custom orders via email. And he is so responsive. I hope he will be able to make the necessary improvements to the website one day.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am 1 week old into MM and already wanting to order 4... I guess I had better control myself and wait for my first 2 orders to arrive before I get more. Do you mean the BST on Facebook? I have just joined a few days ago, and everything gets snapped up so quickly! I am constantly checking to see if anything new goes up for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, someone shared that earlier and I have looked through the entire thread! Most are close shots of the bags that really show off the colours and leather textures. I wish there were more mod shots though. I tend to own smaller bags, so the dimensions of MM bags, even the Midi ones, seem large to me.



Yes, the Facebook BST. It's a great resource but things do get snatched up fast.


----------



## SayaJ

My shipment has left Italy!!


----------



## tenKrat

Someone mentioned hoping to see a mod shot of Hera. (pewter metallic lamb)

I’m 5’4”, petite frame


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> How many MM bags do you all own?


I am late to the party but my current tally is 7 bags, 2 SLGs. Marco's is the dominant brand in my collection by far. As @southernbelle43 and I would frequently discuss, his leather quality makes it really hard to commit to any other brands in a similar range that also make leather items. Off the top my head I would say Deadly  Ponies, and even they are more expensive than an average MM handbag.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am late to the party but my current tally is 7 bags, 2 SLGs. Marco's is the dominant brand in my collection by far. As @southernbelle43 and I would frequently discuss, his leather quality makes it really hard to commit to any other brands in a similar range that also make leather items. Off the top my head I would say Deadly  Ponies, and even they are more expensive than an average MM handbag.


I forgot to count my SLG's. I have two Penelopes, two Penelope midi's.  If they count as bags, I have 12.


----------



## Kylacove

I think I've ordered at least 1 bag from every promo since last year so I have a few dozen MMs. He has so many style s and different leathers to try it was too easy to do, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Someone mentioned hoping to see a mod shot of Hera. (pewter metallic lamb)
> 
> I’m 5’4”, petite frame
> View attachment 4555318



Thank you! Mod shots really help me understand how a bag looks and hangs. That leather and drape.is gorgeous.


----------



## Jktgal

Divina Midi went from Italy to the US, then shipped to Australia, then brought home to Asia, where she will be very loved. New to me Divina midi in nappa (I think?).


----------



## Aminu

Jktgal said:


> Divina Midi went from Italy to the US, then shipped to Australia, then brought home to Asia, where she will be very loved. New to me Divina midi in nappa (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556163


What a journey.. She's gorgeous, congrats! Divina Midi is my favourite style - I have two so far


----------



## Kimbashop

Jktgal said:


> Divina Midi went from Italy to the US, then shipped to Australia, then brought home to Asia, where she will be very loved. New to me Divina midi in nappa (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556163


She is gorgeous! I love the Divina in this color. What color is that?


----------



## Kimbashop

Question for all of you who own a bag in Amaranto pebbled leather: 

I've been eyeing two bags lately (Hera and midi Minerva) and I'm going to order a midi-Minerva with the promo for my university worklife. I think I have my heart set on Amaranto as a color, but I'm wondering if folks could comment on the actual color of it. Some of the photos make it look really bright while others make it look like a pinkish, rose-red, which I love. What would you say is its "true" color (I know, colors change under lighting, but an overall average would be helpful). I'm asking because it would be in my daily workbag rotation and I'd like it to blend with what I wear. I'm also considering Burgundy and Sangria. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElainePG

I have a question. Is Marco still producing the *Grande Mia*? I believe I've seen some posts about it, either here or on the reference thread, but I can't find it on the site. I see a link to the Mia, which is the small one, but not the Grande. Am I just spacing out, or is that bag no longer available? Or (equally possible) did I just imagine that there are two sizes of the Mia style?


----------



## orchidmyst

ElainePG said:


> I have a question. Is Marco still producing the *Grande Mia*? I believe I've seen some posts about it, either here or on the reference thread, but I can't find it on the site. I see a link to the Mia, which is the small one, but not the Grande. Am I just spacing out, or is that bag no longer available? Or (equally possible) did I just imagine that there are two sizes of the Mia style?


There are 2 sizes - the Mia and the Grande Mia.
Marco is still producing the Grande Mia. He told me a while ago that he is still tweaking the size as when it first came out, I ordered it and told him that the ipad does not fit comfortably in it. With this feedback, the second Grande Mia he made for me fits the ipad fine. The bag size is about the same. Not sure why it isn't on his website but you can order it for sure through email.


----------



## jbags07

Posting some pix from my last 3 orders....


----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556937
> View attachment 4556938
> View attachment 4556939


what an incredible haul! every bag is so beautiful. I love the Zoe color and all of the little Floras.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> what an incredible haul! every bag is so beautiful. I love the Zoe color and all of the little Floras.


Thank you!  I think not taking pix outside in natural light, failed to show the true color of a few of the bags...on some the colors look true, but on a few, the tones are different ....

Yes, the little Floras are the best bags!


----------



## thedseer

Has anyone received their Saturn wallet yet? I'm assuming I'll get mine soon since I ordered in May. Not sure how backed up he is though. But always worth the wait.


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> I am late to the party but my current tally is 7 bags, 2 SLGs. Marco's is the dominant brand in my collection by far. As @southernbelle43 and I would frequently discuss, his leather quality makes it really hard to commit to any other brands in a similar range that also make leather items. Off the top my head I would say Deadly  Ponies, and even they are more expensive than an average MM handbag.



Oh I had to check out Deadly Ponies. Love hearing about new brands! Their deer nappa sounds lovely.



Kylacove said:


> I think I've ordered at least 1 bag from every promo since last year so I have a few dozen MMs. He has so many style s and different leathers to try it was too easy to do, lol.



Yes I think the special leathers are really exciting. I am looking forward to seeing the new ones he will offer in future.

@jbags07 huge haul!! What a fantastic range of styles and colours.


----------



## msd_bags

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556916
> View attachment 4556917
> View attachment 4556918


Lovely bags!!!

What leather and color is the blue Sabrina?


----------



## orchidmyst

thedseer said:


> Has anyone received their Saturn wallet yet? I'm assuming I'll get mine soon since I ordered in May. Not sure how backed up he is though. But always worth the wait.


Did you order the Saturn wallet during the Kickstarter or afterwards?


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> She is gorgeous! I love the Divina in this color. What color is that?


I also would love to know what colour that is,  it’s just what I would like for my next bag...


----------



## Cessair

Gorgeous bags, @jbags07 ! Which leather and color is the pink Flora?


----------



## SayaJ

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556937
> View attachment 4556938
> View attachment 4556939


Love the Zhoe! What leather and colour is it?


----------



## thedseer

orchidmyst said:


> Did you order the Saturn wallet during the Kickstarter or afterwards?


During. I received an email this morning that it shipped Apparently it went through 3 design changes. 

I knew when I ordered it that it would be a little while (I think the Kickstarter expected delivery date was in September) so I had put it in the back of my mind for a while. So it's a nice surprise to have it on the way.


----------



## jbags07

Cleda said:


> Oh I had to check out Deadly Ponies. Love hearing about new brands! Their deer nappa sounds lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think the special leathers are really exciting. I am looking forward to seeing the new ones he will offer in future.
> 
> @jbags07 huge haul!! What a fantastic range of styles and colours.


Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Question for all of you who own a bag in Amaranto pebbled leather:
> 
> I've been eyeing two bags lately (Hera and midi Minerva) and I'm going to order a midi-Minerva with the promo for my university worklife. I think I have my heart set on Amaranto as a color, but I'm wondering if folks could comment on the actual color of it. Some of the photos make it look really bright while others make it look like a pinkish, rose-red, which I love. What would you say is its "true" color (I know, colors change under lighting, but an overall average would be helpful). I'm asking because it would be in my daily workbag rotation and I'd like it to blend with what I wear. I'm also considering Burgundy and Sangria. Thanks in advance.



I don't have a whole bag in this leather, just a little Penelope.  I find it to be a rich red not too bright and not too deep in tone.  To my naked eye, there is no pink undertone for this red.  I find it to be a true red.  Here are a couple pics I took for you.  My camera does not read this color well.  The first one is with artificial light and the second in natural light.   HTH!


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Lovely bags!!!
> 
> What leather and color is the blue Sabrina?


Thank you very much!  The blue midi Sabrina is sapphire blue merinos, and it is just gorgeous....


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556927
> View attachment 4556928
> View attachment 4556931
> View attachment 4556933



What an incredible haul!  So many fabulous goodies!  A feast for the eyes! (I can just smell it all too! ) Enjoy it all in good health.


----------



## jbags07

Cessair said:


> Gorgeous bags, @jbags07 ! Which leather and color is the pink Flora?


Thank you   The pink Flora is hot pink pebbled...its a fabulous color....i also have a lively pink pebbled that is an amazing pink too....if tou are interested in a comparison let me know and this weekend i will post them together...


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> What an incredible haul!  So many fabulous goodies!  A feast for the eyes! (I can just smell it all too! ) Enjoy it all in good health.


Thank you so much   I was hesitant about posting cause i definitely overindulged lol


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> Love the Zhoe! What leather and colour is it?


Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!


I love the mini Zoe! It is not that small and perfect for errands. It is such a classic style and I love that you can carry it as a clutch if needed. That Octane merinos is now on my radar. What a beautiful color.

You have lots of fabulous bags to play with now. I hope we get to see some action shots!


----------



## eleanors36

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556919
> View attachment 4556920
> View attachment 4556921
> View attachment 4556922


Wow!  Beautiful bags!  Congratulations!


----------



## orchidmyst

thedseer said:


> During. I received an email this morning that it shipped Apparently it went through 3 design changes.
> 
> I knew when I ordered it that it would be a little while (I think the Kickstarter expected delivery date was in September) so I had put it in the back of my mind for a while. So it's a nice surprise to have it on the way.


Glad to hear it is on the way.
Could you please show pictures when it arrives? 
What leather did you choose?
I ordered 2 too but my bags are being made first.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> I don't have a whole bag in this leather, just a little Penelope.  I find it to be a rich red not too bright and not too deep in tone.  To my naked eye, there is no pink undertone for this red.  I find it to be a true red.  Here are a couple pics I took for you.  My camera does not read this color well.  The first one is with artificial light and the second in natural light.   HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557402
> View attachment 4557403


Thank you! I appreciate that. It looks very pretty.


----------



## dignatius

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556937
> View attachment 4556938
> View attachment 4556939



Could you tell me what leather you selected for the Phoebe.  Is that Titanium Metallic?


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> I am late to the party but my current tally is 7 bags, 2 SLGs. Marco's is the dominant brand in my collection by far. As @southernbelle43 and I would frequently discuss, his leather quality makes it really hard to commit to any other brands in a similar range that also make leather items. Off the top my head I would say Deadly  Ponies, and even they are more expensive than an average MM handbag.



I’m not counting... counting makes it real... and I seem to have a few incoming and outgoing.  Maybe we need a lending library?  

I've been eyeing two bags lately (Hera and midi Minerva) and I'm going to order a midi-Minerva with the promo for my university worklife. I think I have my heart set on Amaranto as a color, but I'm wondering if folks could comment on the actual color of it. Some of the photos make it look really bright while others make it look like a pinkish, rose-red, which I love. What would you say is its "true" color (I know, colors change under lighting, but an overall average would be helpful). I'm asking because it would be in my daily workbag rotation and I'd like it to blend with what I wear. I'm also considering Burgundy and Sangria. Thanks in advance.[/QUOTE].   I have sangria pebbled if you want comparison shot of that.  



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4556927
> View attachment 4556928
> View attachment 4556931
> View attachment 4556933


.  Lovely haul.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> What a journey.. She's gorgeous, congrats! Divina Midi is my favourite style - I have two so far


It is so nice to hear that Divina Midi is your favorite style. The second bag I bought from MM was a Divina in purple pebbled leather. I loved the style but it was so huge on me I asked Marco to please make a midi version. He asked me to give him some input into the size of the midi version as it was the first midi bag he made. This was 2 months after he started his MM line of bags. I actually never bought the midi Divina style but have often looked at getting one. Seeing this bag I am thinking perhaps I should get one. It's gorgeous.


----------



## dignatius

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!



How would you describe the Octane color in real life?   To me, it looks somewhere between blue and green, but with more blue. I'm thinking about the Pompei version of Octane.


----------



## Aminu

thedseer said:


> Has anyone received their Saturn wallet yet? I'm assuming I'll get mine soon since I ordered in May. Not sure how backed up he is though. But always worth the wait.





thedseer said:


> During. I received an email this morning that it shipped Apparently it went through 3 design changes.
> 
> I knew when I ordered it that it would be a little while (I think the Kickstarter expected delivery date was in September) so I had put it in the back of my mind for a while. So it's a nice surprise to have it on the way.



I ordered a Saturn wallet during the Kickstarter and it actually arrived last month, but sadly the style didn't work for me - the zipped coin section was very small (I always have a lot of loose change) and there wasn't a secure place to put bills/notes. I contacted Marco and made some suggestions regarding the design. He very kindly agreed to remake it for me. I told him I wasn't in a hurry to receive it, so if yours arrives first please post pics!


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> It is so nice to hear that Divina Midi is your favorite style. The second bag I bought from MM was a Divina in purple pebbled leather. I loved the style but it was so huge on me I asked Marco to please make a midi version. He asked me to give him some input into the size of the midi version as it was the first midi bag he made. This was 2 months after he started his MM line of bags. I actually never bought the midi Divina style but have often looked at getting one. Seeing this bag I am thinking perhaps I should get one. It's gorgeous.


Well I'm very thankful to you for requesting a Divina Midi - it's seriously the perfect tote! I adore mine. (Both are modified with Victoria handles)


----------



## Cessair

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   The pink Flora is hot pink pebbled...its a fabulous color....i also have a lively pink pebbled that is an amazing pink too....if tou are interested in a comparison let me know and this weekend i will post them together...



Thank you! if it’s not too much trouble, I would be really interested in such a comparison! I like the whole purple/pink color family (ordered a Midi Juliet in bordeaux pebbled and a Little Muse in black cherry nappa a few weeks ago - can’t wait to see them!)


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Thank you so much   I was hesitant about posting cause i definitely overindulged lol


Spectacular haul and please, don't hesitate about posting, because we are your fellow MM fans/bag addicts/purse collectors and of everybody, we would understand!! Everything is awesome, but I'd like to inquire what color and leather was the Minerva and also the Juliet Midi? Those were my favorites from your haul that I couldn't quite tell...I also love the Floras, Theia Midi, and the Zhoe...and you all have some very unique Stellas too...which one did you wear first?


----------



## SayaJ

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!


Oh dear.. Now I'm so torn between the mini Zhoe and regular Zhoe!


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! As promised, a what fits comparison between Juliet midi and Siena midi! As expected, they fit pretty much about the same amount of stuff.
Items tested:
Large sunnies in a soft case
Von Holzhausen credit card holder
Von Holzhausen pouch for personal items (chapstick, etc)
MM Little Penny for headphones and cords
Kindle
Zojirushi 12 oz tumbler
a giant set of keys
a gigantic continental wallet - I actually almost never carry it, my personal preference is a soft flat pouch for cash and a card holder, but I included it for the ladies who love a big wallet 
iPad air 2 (9.7 in)
iPhone XR


This is a really extreme example of stuffing these baggies, as for this amount of things I would probably go with a larger bag, like a Soulmate midi. However, I was seriously impressed by the capacity of both bags!
Here is Juliet, containing everything but an iPad (and the phone, but it would fit in the front pocket). I wouldn't recommend carrying her with all that, because things get pressed together and can be a bit hard to get out when it's that full. But because of it's great depth, it's such a great bag for irregular shaped items, like a tumbler.
Here is Siena loaded with the same stuff:


Everything also fits and is easier to find than in Juliet, but bag starts to bulge a bit, which is usually a sign than you need a bigger bag or a bit less stuff 
Here she is with everything but the tumbler (so, including the iPad):


It looks a bit more relaxed and carries easier. 
TL;DR - Juliet and Siena midis fit about the same amount of stuff, with the former being a better throw things and go bag and the latter demanding a bit more organization but with a higher payoff of easier access to your items .
Hope this helps someone!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I love the mini Zoe! It is not that small and perfect for errands. It is such a classic style and I love that you can carry it as a clutch if needed. That Octane merinos is now on my radar. What a beautiful color.
> 
> You have lots of fabulous bags to play with now. I hope we get to see some action shots!


Yes mini Zhoe is perfect for errands and light days, and has such style!  I love also that you can afjust the crossbody strap to a short shoulder strap, it looks fabulous with that chain/leather strap.....

Today its cloudy and rainy but on a nicer day i can take a pic outside if u like, to show the color better...its a very unusual color blue, one i’ve not ever seen...


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> Could you tell me what leather you selected for the Phoebe.  Is that Titanium Metallic?


Hi! Its actually light celeste metallic and its a gorgeous color....it did not show well ,i took the pic inside...its rainy today but i can take a pic tomro or monday if you would like a truer representation....

For reference, the midi Theia and one of the Floras are both the titanium metallic...also gorgeous....


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> How would you describe the Octane color in real life?   To me, it looks somewhere between blue and green, but with more blue. I'm thinking about the Pompei version of Octane.


Its a very unusual blue, not one i’ve ever seen, it is between green and blue but not teal....i think outside light shows color better so i will take one....its rainy today but i will see if i can get a good pic...its a great color


----------



## jbags07

Cessair said:


> Thank you! if it’s not too much trouble, I would be really interested in such a comparison! I like the whole purple/pink color family (ordered a Midi Juliet in bordeaux pebbled and a Little Muse in black cherry nappa a few weeks ago - can’t wait to see them!)


Those sound amazing!  And i have both styles, each is an amazing bag....i can’t wait to see your reveals   And i will post comparison shots either today or tomro. I lovepink, and both of these pinks are beautiful colors...


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Spectacular haul and please, don't hesitate about posting, because we are your fellow MM fans/bag addicts/purse collectors and of everybody, we would understand!! Everything is awesome, but I'd like to inquire what color and leather was the Minerva and also the Juliet Midi? Those were my favorites from your haul that I couldn't quite tell...I also love the Floras, Theia Midi, and the Zhoe...and you all have some very unique Stellas too...which one did you wear first?


Thank you   I hear you cause i love seeing all of your reveals too!  If you want better color pix let me know, taking pix inside did not seem to show the true color on some of the bags...

Ok, the midi Minerva is smoke gray merinos...its a beautiful smokey gray and the merinos is so soft and smooshy.....and the Juliet is Africa aqua, and its the most amazing leather and most amazing color....i just love those Africas!  

I have not used any of the furs yet as it was still hot here until today...so Autumn colors also i have not used...but the weather just turned so i actually think i am going to move into my brown aquila matte Calista for a bit....but my Floras have been my go to bags, as i don’t carry much these days....


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> Oh dear.. Now I'm so torn between the mini Zhoe and regular Zhoe!


Depends on how much you carry. I prefer small bags. I will probably get a Zhoe legend at some point, but i am sticking with mini Zhoe as its the perfect size for me....


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As promised, a what fits comparison between Juliet midi and Siena midi! As expected, they fit pretty much about the same amount of stuff.
> Items tested:
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Von Holzhausen credit card holder
> Von Holzhausen pouch for personal items (chapstick, etc)
> MM Little Penny for headphones and cords
> Kindle
> Zojirushi 12 oz tumbler
> a giant set of keys
> a gigantic continental wallet - I actually almost never carry it, my personal preference is a soft flat pouch for cash and a card holder, but I included it for the ladies who love a big wallet
> iPad air 2 (9.7 in)
> iPhone XR
> View attachment 4558180
> 
> This is a really extreme example of stuffing these baggies, as for this amount of things I would probably go with a larger bag, like a Soulmate midi. However, I was seriously impressed by the capacity of both bags!
> Here is Juliet, containing everything but an iPad (and the phone, but it would fit in the front pocket). I wouldn't recommend carrying her with all that, because things get pressed together and can be a bit hard to get out when it's that full. But because of it's great depth, it's such a great bag for irregular shaped items, like a tumbler.
> Here is Siena loaded with the same stuff:
> View attachment 4558181
> 
> Everything also fits and is easier to find than in Juliet, but bag starts to bulge a bit, which is usually a sign than you need a bigger bag or a bit less stuff
> Here she is with everything but the tumbler (so, including the iPad):
> View attachment 4558182
> 
> It looks a bit more relaxed and carries easier.
> TL;DR - Juliet and Siena midis fit about the same amount of stuff, with the former being a better throw things and go bag and the latter demanding a bit more organization but with a higher payoff of easier access to your items .
> Hope this helps someone!


Thankyou for these comparisons   This is one of the most beautiful bags i’ve seen on here, and although i already have too many bags, you’ve convinced me to get one lol


----------



## SayaJ

jbags07 said:


> Depends on how much you carry. I prefer small bags. I will probably get a Zhoe legend at some point, but i am sticking with mini Zhoe as its the perfect size for me....


A few weeks ago I was debating (with great difficulty) between the two and pretty much had my heart set on the regular Zhoe. But now that I've seen your photos of the mini, I'm undecided again! Maybe I should just get a bag in each size after all...


----------



## dignatius

jbags07 said:


> Hi! Its actually light celeste metallic and its a gorgeous color....it did not show well ,i took the pic inside...its rainy today but i can take a pic tomro or monday if you would like a truer representation....
> 
> For reference, the midi Theia and one of the Floras are both the titanium metallic...also gorgeous....



Thanks for confirming!  I know the Celeste Metallic is not for me from the pictures on the MM website.  I was very taken by the Metallic Titanium Zhoe on his home page though.  Would you say that the Titanium is lighter IRL than in your photos?  It looks like a medium grey to me but that could be because of indoor lighting..  A picture in natural light when it stops raining at your place would be much appreciated!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here is a quick shot that shoes Sangria pebbled city port merinos ( original) on Penelope Messenger and “light port” in Juliet Midi.  I believe that light port was a short term substitution when original port not available.  Sangria is a dark red with some blue undertones.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!


Would you mind posting what will fit in the Zhoe mini.  I don't carry much and would love to now how big or small the interior is.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! As promised, a what fits comparison between Juliet midi and Siena midi! As expected, they fit pretty much about the same amount of stuff.
> Items tested:
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Von Holzhausen credit card holder
> Von Holzhausen pouch for personal items (chapstick, etc)
> MM Little Penny for headphones and cords
> Kindle
> Zojirushi 12 oz tumbler
> a giant set of keys
> a gigantic continental wallet - I actually almost never carry it, my personal preference is a soft flat pouch for cash and a card holder, but I included it for the ladies who love a big wallet
> iPad air 2 (9.7 in)
> iPhone XR
> View attachment 4558180
> 
> This is a really extreme example of stuffing these baggies, as for this amount of things I would probably go with a larger bag, like a Soulmate midi. However, I was seriously impressed by the capacity of both bags!
> Here is Juliet, containing everything but an iPad (and the phone, but it would fit in the front pocket). I wouldn't recommend carrying her with all that, because things get pressed together and can be a bit hard to get out when it's that full. But because of it's great depth, it's such a great bag for irregular shaped items, like a tumbler.
> Here is Siena loaded with the same stuff:
> View attachment 4558181
> 
> Everything also fits and is easier to find than in Juliet, but bag starts to bulge a bit, which is usually a sign than you need a bigger bag or a bit less stuff
> Here she is with everything but the tumbler (so, including the iPad):
> View attachment 4558182
> 
> It looks a bit more relaxed and carries easier.
> TL;DR - Juliet and Siena midis fit about the same amount of stuff, with the former being a better throw things and go bag and the latter demanding a bit more organization but with a higher payoff of easier access to your items .
> Hope this helps someone!


Thank you.  That helps so much.  And be still my heart that green goat leather is so yummy.  You are absolutely right about the style of the bag going with that leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here is a post on Zhoe contents <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-10#post-29486539">Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***</a>


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Would you mind posting what will fit in the Zhoe mini.  I don't carry much and would love to now how big or small the interior is.


<a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-10#post-29486539">Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***</a>


----------



## Coastal jewel

What is color differences between cuoio and sauro tan vachetta?


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you!  Its a mini Zhoe, and the color is octane merinos.  I can't believe i did not run with this style earlier. Its fabulous, if you haven’t tried it yet!


Please ignore my other post.  I neglected to do a search and have found a lot of info on the mini Zhoe.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-10#post-29486539">Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***</a>


Thank you dear.  I just posted to ignore my previous question. I was lazy and when I did a serach I found a lot of info on the mini Zhoe.  Having aa fuzzy brain day.


----------



## TotinScience

Quick pictures comparing the OG deep blue Africa metallic to the emerald crystal goat - note the high octane bling of the latter compared to the more muted Africa. Another shotgun portrait in a natural light of a beautiful Fall day . I keep forgetting to mention one thing - this Siena in goat leather is on a slightly heavier side, although it probably feels that way due to my Juliet in Tuscania weighing next to nothing .


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> A few weeks ago I was debating (with great difficulty) between the two and pretty much had my heart set on the regular Zhoe. But now that I've seen your photos of the mini, I'm undecided again! Maybe I should just get a bag in each size after all...


Its a tough decision! I think there must be side by side comparisons somewhere on this thread? To help you decide. How will you wear it, and do you carry a lot of stuff....this will help you i think....i intend to mostly wear the mini Zhoe crossbody, although it looks darling with the shoulder strap. I don’t look good with a big bag hanging across my middle section, but some gals do. This is why i opted for mini Zhoe, and bought some midi Juliets, midi Theias, etc for when i need to carry more, as those styles suit me better i think if i need to carry more stuff. This was my reasoning. If you are undecided, ana yze your bag needs and compare with bag styles you currently use that work/don’t work for you.

Honestly, either way you cannot go wrong. There are many styles of Marcos bags i love, but the Zhoe is just a super cute, yet super stylish, very practical, and fun bag to carry.

There is a great youtube on the regular size Zhoe here.....


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> Thanks for confirming!  I know the Celeste Metallic is not for me from the pictures on the MM website.  I was very taken by the Metallic Titanium Zhoe on his home page though.  Would you say that the Titanium is lighter IRL than in your photos?  It looks like a medium grey to me but that could be because of indoor lighting..  A picture in natural light when it stops raining at your place would be much appreciated!


You are so welcome   Yes the titanium is definitely lighter.....hopefully tomro it won‘t be raining and i can take better pix outside for you....its a beautiful color, and very neutral....it will go with so much....and i think it will be fabulous in a Zhoe....i am wishing i had done my titanium Flora in a Zhoe lol, so at some point i am sure i will....i think the dark gunmetal looks amazing with the titanium also....


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Here is a quick shot that shoes Sangria pebbled city port merinos ( original) on Penelope Messenger and “light port” in Juliet Midi.  I believe that light port was a short term substitution when original port not available.  Sangria is a dark red with some blue undertones.


I love all of these  but the Juliet in particular is just beautiful!  My midi Sabrina in port merinos that i posted yesterday is the same color, although it looked darker in the pix...


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Would you mind posting what will fit in the Zhoe mini.  I don't carry much and would love to now how big or small the interior is.


Absolutely!  I will do this on Monday and post


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Please ignore my other post.  I neglected to do a search and have found a lot of info on the mini Zhoe.


Lol, ok  but if you change your mind, i am happy to do it


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Lol, ok  but if you change your mind, i am happy to do it


You are sweet. Thank you dear.


----------



## orchidmyst

Coastal jewel said:


> What is color differences between cuoio and sauro tan vachetta?


I asked Marco this before and he said "Cuoio Vacchetta has more brown on it while Sauro Tan has more yellow. Sauro Tan is lighter than Cuoio."

I still haven't decided which one I want.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I must have a Siena midi.  It is done.  Titanium metallic. Heck.. I don’t remember what else i picked


----------



## thedseer

orchidmyst said:


> Glad to hear it is on the way.
> Could you please show pictures when it arrives?
> What leather did you choose?
> I ordered 2 too but my bags are being made first.





Aminu said:


> I ordered a Saturn wallet during the Kickstarter and it actually arrived last month, but sadly the style didn't work for me - the zipped coin section was very small (I always have a lot of loose change) and there wasn't a secure place to put bills/notes. I contacted Marco and made some suggestions regarding the design. He very kindly agreed to remake it for me. I told him I wasn't in a hurry to receive it, so if yours arrives first please post pics!



It should arrive next week, so I'll be sure to post pictures. I let Marco pick the leather since it went well last time, but I gave him an idea of what I like.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> What is color differences between cuoio and sauro tan vachetta?


Cuoio vacchetta (Angelica messenger) - darker color; browner undertone



Sauro tan vacchetta (Daphne) - lighter color; more yellow undertone


----------



## SayaJ

jbags07 said:


> Its a tough decision! I think there must be side by side comparisons somewhere on this thread? To help you decide. How will you wear it, and do you carry a lot of stuff....this will help you i think....i intend to mostly wear the mini Zhoe crossbody, although it looks darling with the shoulder strap. I don’t look good with a big bag hanging across my middle section, but some gals do. This is why i opted for mini Zhoe, and bought some midi Juliets, midi Theias, etc for when i need to carry more, as those styles suit me better i think if i need to carry more stuff. This was my reasoning. If you are undecided, ana yze your bag needs and compare with bag styles you currently use that work/don’t work for you.
> 
> Honestly, either way you cannot go wrong. There are many styles of Marcos bags i love, but the Zhoe is just a super cute, yet super stylish, very practical, and fun bag to carry.
> 
> There is a great youtube on the regular size Zhoe here.....



I just did some measurements of my current bags to get a sense of the size difference between the mini and regular Zhoes. I think the mini would suit me better. Thanks for the advice!
If it's not too much of a bother, would you be able to take some mod shots of the mini please?


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Cuoio vacchetta (Angelica messenger) - darker color; browner undertone
> View attachment 4558753
> 
> 
> Sauro tan vacchetta (Daphne) - lighter color; more yellow undertone
> View attachment 4558754


Thank you for posting your pics, it really does help a lot.
Both look so good and vacchetta really is so nice, I may end up with both.


----------



## anabg

#botd Juliet midi in orange washed lamb.  Headed to NYC Comic Con.


----------



## Kimbashop

Soooo, after all of my questions about the Hera and the Minerva, I ordered a Mondena. She will fill a niche in my bag wardrobe -- perfect for conferences, admin meetings, and any time I need to up my game a bit at work. I ordered it in Black Nappa, Gold Hardware, and custom Lilac lining. Super excited!


----------



## Kimbashop

SayaJ said:


> I just did some measurements of my current bags to get a sense of the size difference between the mini and regular Zhoes. I think the mini would suit me better. Thanks for the advice!
> If it's not too much of a bother, would you be able to take some mod shots of the mini please?


I have the mini Zoe mini and I find it to be perfect for weekend errands and day runs. There is a card slip pocket built into it. So, if you use that along with a card wallet rather than a regular wallet, you can actually free up a ton of room in the bag. I used it for day long tours in DC and carried my slim card wallet, iphone, sunglasses, a cosmetic pouch (for lipstick, sunscreen, first aid stuff for my kids, and hair stuff), and I still had room for a mini water bottle. There is a front slip pocket and back zip pocket as well, which helps your organize the contents of the bag. 

Here is a modshot of the mini Zoe in tan pompei (I'm 5'8" for reference):


----------



## bagshopr

After I read the write-up on the Blog, I ordered a  nappa cherry red Theia. Can anyone tell me about this color- is it a true red, or pink based? I have not found too much info on the color or the nappa leather. And how long does it generally take to get your bag?


----------



## southernbelle43

bagshopr said:


> After I read the write-up on the Blog, I ordered a  nappa cherry red Theia. Can anyone tell me about this color- is it a true red, or pink based? I have not found too much info on the color or the nappa leather. And how long does it generally take to get your bag?


It is a true red to me.  Time from order to shipping varies with how busy Marco is, but count on at a minimum of 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Kylacove

bagshopr said:


> After I read the write-up on the Blog, I ordered a  nappa cherry red Theia. Can anyone tell me about this color- is it a true red, or pink based? I have not found too much info on the color or the nappa leather. And how long does it generally take to get your bag?


Bag twins. Red cherry/black nappa midi Theia. I consider red cherry nappa to be a true red.


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> I just did some measurements of my current bags to get a sense of the size difference between the mini and regular Zhoes. I think the mini would suit me better. Thanks for the advice!
> If it's not too much of a bother, would you be able to take some mod shots of the mini please?


Will do!  And you are most welcome


----------



## jbags07

anabg said:


> #botd Juliet midi in orange washed lamb.  Headed to NYC Comic Con.
> 
> View attachment 4558987


  That orange lamb is stunning in Juliet...


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I have the mini Zoe mini and I find it to be perfect for weekend errands and day runs. There is a card slip pocket built into it. So, if you use that along with a card wallet rather than a regular wallet, you can actually free up a ton of room in the bag. I used it for day long tours in DC and carried my slim card wallet, iphone, sunglasses, a cosmetic pouch (for lipstick, sunscreen, first aid stuff for my kids, and hair stuff), and I still had room for a mini water bottle. There is a front slip pocket and back zip pocket as well, which helps your organize the contents of the bag.
> 
> Here is a modshot of the mini Zoe in tan pompei (I'm 5'8" for reference):
> View attachment 4559050


Beautiful!  Love the Zhoe in that color/leather...


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Bag twins. Red cherry/black nappa midi Theia. I consider red cherry nappa to be a true red.


Such a beautiful red, and i love it with the black accents


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> Bag twins. Red cherry/black nappa midi Theia. I consider red cherry nappa to be a true red.


this is superb!!!!


----------



## bagshopr

Thanks everyone for your information on cherry red nappa leather. I can't wait to get my new bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

bagshopr said:


> Thanks everyone for your information on cherry red nappa leather. I can't wait to get my new bag!


Can't wait to see it! I'm sure it will be beautiful in the Thea.


----------



## SayaJ

Guess what just arrived at the office! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I thought it was going to be delivered tomorrow but what a nice surprise! Can't wait to unbox it


----------



## Kylacove

Open, open.


----------



## SayaJ

Kylacove said:


> Open, open.


I'd love to but I'm swamped today! Maybe later in the evening


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Cuoio vacchetta (Angelica messenger) - darker color; browner undertone
> View attachment 4558753
> 
> 
> Sauro tan vacchetta (Daphne) - lighter color; more yellow undertone
> View attachment 4558754


Thanks so much for this picture, tenKrat! I was wondering the same thing as Coastal Jewel.


----------



## carterazo

anabg said:


> #botd Juliet midi in orange washed lamb.  Headed to NYC Comic Con.
> 
> View attachment 4558987


Sooo yummy!


----------



## carterazo

bagshopr said:


> After I read the write-up on the Blog, I ordered a  nappa cherry red Theia. Can anyone tell me about this color- is it a true red, or pink based? I have not found too much info on the color or the nappa leather. And how long does it generally take to get your bag?


Red cherry nappa is a gorgeous true red. I have wanted something in that red for the longest time! Midi Theia will be gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Bag twins. Red cherry/black nappa midi Theia. I consider red cherry nappa to be a true red.


So pretty! Lovely color combination, congrats!


----------



## SayaJ

So I've opened the box...

Colourblock red cherry/black nappa Athena, silver hw and dark grey lining





Dark free vacchetta Daphne, gold hw and sage green lining 




Sunflower merinos Aura, dark gunmetal hw and red lining 




Frankly, I'm pretty disappointed with how the colours of the Daphne and Aura turned out in real life. Pictures do make them brighter than they are. They're quite dull and I don't think suitable for my skin tone.


----------



## SayaJ

Of course I meant dark green vacchetta*. 
And I do want to follow up on my initial disappointment - the craftsmanship and leather are excellent (the leather especially smells so good). 
I'm going to keep an open mind and bring the Daphne out tomorrow. If there's an opportunity, I'll take a mod shot as well.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks for the reveal. The dark green vacchetta should go with fall colors nicely IMO. Maybe it will grow on you. I'm not a yellow lover but bags are a good way to wear colors one can't wear in clothing.


----------



## southernbelle43

SayaJ said:


> Of course I meant dark green vacchetta*.
> And I do want to follow up on my initial disappointment - the craftsmanship and leather are excellent (the leather especially smells so good).
> I'm going to keep an open mind and bring the Daphne out tomorrow. If there's an opportunity, I'll take a mod shot as well.


so sorry that the colors were not what you expected. I have a dark green vacchetta Liittle Tulipano and I love the color, so many variations of the color on the leather itself. I bet you will will grow to like it, but if it does not suit your style you know that someone on the BST will gladly take it off of your hands.  


Kylacove said:


> Thanks for the reveal. The dark green vacchetta should go with fall colors nicely IMO. Maybe it will grow on you. I'm not a yellow lover but bags are a good way to wear colors one can't wear in clothing.


They really are.  I love colors like lime green and bright yellow, but I absolutely look like I have hepatitis if I get it near my face. But in a bag...it rocks.


----------



## SayaJ

Kylacove said:


> Thanks for the reveal. The dark green vacchetta should go with fall colors nicely IMO. Maybe it will grow on you. I'm not a yellow lover but bags are a good way to wear colors one can't wear in clothing.





southernbelle43 said:


> so sorry that the colors were not what you expected. I have a dark green vacchetta Liittle Tulipano and I love the color, so many variations of the color on the leather itself. I bet you will will grow to like it, but if it does not suit your style you know that someone on the BST will gladly take it off of your hands.
> 
> They really are.  I love colors like lime green and bright yellow, but I absolutely look like I have hepatitis if I get it near my face. But in a bag...it rocks.


Thank you both for your kind words. Yes I agree that the dark green vacchetta would be a great fall colour, but the issue is.. there's no fall where I live!  I'm in the tropics. 

While I was typing up my earlier post on the reveal, I was also thinking if I'm shooting myself in the foot by describing how sad/disappointed I was with the colours, since it could mean it'll be less well received on BST  But I would prefer not to do a sell/trade as it would be too much hassle for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

SayaJ said:


> Thank you both for your kind words. Yes I agree that the dark green vacchetta would be a great fall colour, but the issue is.. there's no fall where I live!  I'm in the tropics.
> 
> While I was typing up my earlier post on the reveal, I was also thinking if I'm shooting myself in the foot by describing how sad/disappointed I was with the colours, since it could mean it'll be less well received on BST  But I would prefer not to do a sell/trade as it would be too much hassle for me!


All of us have bought bags that ended up being the wrong style, the wrong color,etc.  You are not alone.


----------



## Kimbashop

SayaJ said:


> Thank you both for your kind words. Yes I agree that the dark green vacchetta would be a great fall colour, but the issue is.. there's no fall where I live!  I'm in the tropics.
> 
> While I was typing up my earlier post on the reveal, I was also thinking if I'm shooting myself in the foot by describing how sad/disappointed I was with the colours, since it could mean it'll be less well received on BST  But I would prefer not to do a sell/trade as it would be too much hassle for me!



I think we all understand your dilemma and have been in your position. If you decide on doing a BST, remember that one person's disappointing bag is another person's Holy Grail bag. Someone out there LIVES for green vacchetta on a Daphne!


----------



## SayaJ

I'm on the way to work with the Daphne now. I really want to love it as it's such a beautifully designed bag and the size, although smaller than I thought, is great for me. And the amazing smell..! It keeps wafting to my nose.

I do feel the weight of the vacchetta after a while, but it's definitely not as heavy as the MK Selma.


----------



## LuvNLux

SayaJ said:


> So I've opened the box...
> 
> Colourblock red cherry/black nappa Athena, silver hw and dark grey lining
> 
> View attachment 4559673
> View attachment 4559674
> 
> 
> Dark free vacchetta Daphne, gold hw and sage green lining
> View attachment 4559679
> View attachment 4559680
> 
> 
> Sunflower merinos Aura, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
> View attachment 4559682
> View attachment 4559681
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm pretty disappointed with how the colours of the Daphne and Aura turned out in real life. Pictures do make them brighter than they are. They're quite dull and I don't think suitable for my skin tone.



I absolutely love your Sunflower merinos Aura!  Beautiful color & nice bag style.  And that color block red cherry/black Nappa Athena is just stunning.  I'll bet you will change your mind on this one after you get your first comments & compliments on it,  I have a small Red Cherry Nappa Penelope & I love the color & the leather.  It has been one of my favorites this summer.


----------



## msd_bags

SayaJ said:


> I'm on the way to work with the Daphne now. I really want to love it as it's such a beautifully designed bag and the size, although smaller than I thought, is great for me. And the amazing smell..! It keeps wafting to my nose.
> 
> I do feel the weight of the vacchetta after a while, but it's definitely not as heavy as the MK Selma.


I saw your modshot in the picture reference thread, the Daphne looks good on you!! I hope it grows on you.


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> I was finally able to open my box from Italy.
> View attachment 4551754
> 
> Little Athene (rose Nappa) for my sister and Theia (navy Suede) for myself.
> More pics on the reference thread.


Both your bags look wonderful! Love the Suede, but did not dare to order one myself because of my drooling dogs! 
Congratulations!!


----------



## bonniekir

Jktgal said:


> Divina Midi went from Italy to the US, then shipped to Australia, then brought home to Asia, where she will be very loved. New to me Divina midi in nappa (I think?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4556163


The Divina midi is one of my favs! I don’t have it in Nappa, but this leather suits the model well!
Congratulations with your lovely bag!


----------



## missemily

soramillay said:


> View attachment 4419164
> 
> Marco posted an update with a preview of the wallet interior. Looks like there is an inside zipper for the coins. Does anyone think the layout could fit more card slots?


I see this is on the website now and the interior totally different  not in a good way.


----------



## bonniekir

Coastal jewel said:


> I must have a Siena midi.  It is done.  Titanium metallic. Heck.. I don’t remember what else i picked


Lol! I feel similar .. heck too, I have forgotten what I ordered!!! I know I have 6/8 bags coming, so it will be a surprise.. 2 Lunas have arrived. 
I have now started to ask Marco if I have a particular  leather and bag already ...Haha!


----------



## bonniekir

anabg said:


> #botd Juliet midi in orange washed lamb.  Headed to NYC Comic Con.
> 
> View attachment 4558987


Beautiful  colour!!!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

SayaJ said:


> Of course I meant dark green vacchetta*.
> And I do want to follow up on my initial disappointment - the craftsmanship and leather are excellent (the leather especially smells so good).
> I'm going to keep an open mind and bring the Daphne out tomorrow. If there's an opportunity, I'll take a mod shot as well.


Sorry the Green did not turn out as expected. Well, here two of my DILs were completely in love with the colour, so I have to order two more! Lol
It might grow on you, because some shine will come as soon as the oils begin to emerge


----------



## ElainePG

bonniekir said:


> Lol! I feel similar .. heck too, I have forgotten what I ordered!!! I know I have 6/8 bags coming, so it will be a surprise.. 2 Lunas have arrived.
> I have now started to ask Marco if I have a particular  leather and bag already ...Haha!


Would love to see pix of your Lunas… that's what I ordered! Are you pleased with them?


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> Thank you both for your kind words. Yes I agree that the dark green vacchetta would be a great fall colour, but the issue is.. there's no fall where I live!  I'm in the tropics.
> 
> While I was typing up my earlier post on the reveal, I was also thinking if I'm shooting myself in the foot by describing how sad/disappointed I was with the colours, since it could mean it'll be less well received on BST  But I would prefer not to do a sell/trade as it would be too much hassle for me!


Sorry to hear how sad/disappointed you were with the colors. I have a dark forest green Aura and I live in a tropical climate with no winter or fall. I use my forest green bag all summer. To me it looks like lovely green trees and is such a great contrast to my summer dresses/outfits. I get compliments every time I use it. I personally don't feel I cannot wear that color a year round.i also have a river blue vachetta little tulipano and it's a very dark Navy. J use that bag year round. It just depends on personal preference I suppose. I also have an aubergine midi Alexia which is considered a fall color but use that bag in the summer season which is 10 months of the year. I never limit myself when it comes to color choice in bags and seasons. I wear everything a new d anything when ever I want to.


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> Both your bags look wonderful! Love the Suede, but did not dare to order one myself because of my drooling dogs!
> Congratulations!!


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> So I've opened the box...
> 
> Colourblock red cherry/black nappa Athena, silver hw and dark grey lining
> 
> View attachment 4559673
> View attachment 4559674
> 
> 
> Dark free vacchetta Daphne, gold hw and sage green lining
> View attachment 4559679
> View attachment 4559680
> 
> 
> Sunflower merinos Aura, dark gunmetal hw and red lining
> View attachment 4559682
> View attachment 4559681
> 
> 
> Frankly, I'm pretty disappointed with how the colours of the Daphne and Aura turned out in real life. Pictures do make them brighter than they are. They're quite dull and I don't think suitable for my skin tone.


Beautiful haul!  Love the colorblocking on the Athena, what a classy bag   And i think the green Daphne is to die for! That green vachetta is a gorgeous color, i don’t think its dull at all!  But i do feel the same way about sunflower merinos. I have a brand new Daphne in it, never used, going up on BST....the color does not suit me.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I think we all understand your dilemma and have been in your position. If you decide on doing a BST, remember that one person's disappointing bag is another person's Holy Grail bag. Someone out there LIVES for green vacchetta on a Daphne!


 Lol, i think its to die for!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Lol, i think its to die for!


Agreed!  I thought to myself, oooh if she decides to put it on BST, I might just get it.  Then I remembered: Wait! I already have a Daphne with rolled handles and it's green too - just a different shade and in nappa.


----------



## thedseer

It came! More pictures later. I had Marco pick the leather and lining colors as he always does a great job.


----------



## Aminu

thedseer said:


> It came! More pictures later. I had Marco pick the leather and lining colors as he always does a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561783
> View attachment 4561792


Can you fit your notes/bills in there?


----------



## southernbelle43

I am enjoying this cute Juliet midi more and more as the vacchetta softens.  This is a great little bag.  I may be ordering another one down the road.


thedseer said:


> It came! More pictures later. I had Marco pick the leather and lining colors as he always does a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561783
> View attachment 4561792


That is really cute and!!!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Agreed!  I thought to myself, oooh if she decides to put it on BST, I might just get it.  Then I remembered: Wait! I already have a Daphne with rolled handles and it's green too - just a different shade and in nappa.


Lol that is too funny, and something i can totally relate to


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I am enjoying this cute Juliet midi more and more as the vacchetta softens.  This is a great little bag.  I may be ordering another one down the road.
> 
> That is really cute and!!!


Looks like she is softening beautifully! I like the patina that is developing as well. Definitely something I enjoy about vacchetta leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

thedseer said:


> It came! More pictures later. I had Marco pick the leather and lining colors as he always does a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561783
> View attachment 4561792


Beautiful! I love the colorway.


----------



## Kimbashop

Hardware question: 
I just ordered a black nappa Modena bag with gold hardware, and am second-guessing myself about whether or not I should order silver hardware instead. How light and soft is the gold hardware? Generally, I'm a silver HW or gunmetal HW person, but I do like very light gold and I thought it would look good with black nappa on a modena. 

For those of you with the gold hardware, how would you characterize it? Do you think it will look too yellow against black nappa leather? TIA.


----------



## Aminu

@Kimbashop
What jewellery do you prefer to wear? And do you like to mix metals? I only wear yellow gold so all my HW is gold. Easy. I like the cool tones of silver and gunmetal with black, whilst gold HW works best on warmer shades imo. For what it's worth, Marco's gold HW is very light and bright, not at all rich or brassy.


----------



## southernbelle43

It will be fine with the gold which is quite subtle.


----------



## orchidmyst

Some bags that I got recently

Theia in dark green pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware



Angelica in dark blue glitter pompei 



Juliet in Octane Nappa


The color is hard to capture, this was taken in sunlight



Penelope in magenta metallic 
(this is my favorite shade out of all the metallic calf leathers)



Penelope in gold glitter suede


Compare to the Penelope in Gunmetal Glitter Suede


The gold and gunmetal both have slightly different texture although they are both glitter suede.
These leathers are so special, they were from a selection that Marco offered for Christmas last year.
Not sure if Marco has anymore left,
These 2 cover all my needs for bling x suede.


----------



## fashionista1984

So which one of you got the Angelica messenger during the sample sale? My fingers weren't fast enough, you lucky duck!


----------



## orchidmyst

fashionista1984 said:


> So which one of you got the Angelica messenger during the sample sale? My fingers weren't fast enough, you lucky duck!


Same here, by the time I emailed, it was gone.
It is a lovely bag, whoever got it, you are so lucky!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am enjoying this cute Juliet midi more and more as the vacchetta softens.  This is a great little bag.  I may be ordering another one down the road.
> 
> That is really cute and!!!


Wow this bag is just gorgeous. The leather is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

I am surprised the Zhoe has not been snatched up on the Sample Sale.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Wow this bag is just gorgeous. The leather is stunning.


Thank you. It just gets better with age!


----------



## southernbelle43

Lucky for me all the samples were gone before I even saw the announcement!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Lucky for me all the samples were gone before I even saw the announcement!


I don't think they are all gone. Last time I looked the Zhoe and a Juno were still available.


----------



## lenie

If the person(s) who bought the Luna or Angelica Messenger from the sample sale changes their mind, please let me know and I will gladly take them off your hands.


----------



## ElainePG

thedseer said:


> It came! More pictures later. I had Marco pick the leather and lining colors as he always does a great job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561783
> View attachment 4561792


Beautiful! I love the pop of pink in the lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I don't think they are all gone. Last time I looked the Zhoe and a Juno were still available.


Hush  girl!  Just kidding, the ones I might have been tempted to buy were gone..


----------



## christinemliu

So much for downsizing...I claimed Calypso...I was a crazy woman while I was driving my son home from school; sent an e-mail while stopped at a light...


----------



## scrpo83

orchidmyst said:


> Some bags that I got recently
> 
> Theia in dark green pebbled with dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4562172
> 
> 
> .



It is so beautiful!!


----------



## djfmn

scrpo83 said:


> It is so beautiful!!


I agree love this bag the leather is stunning. I have a forest green Aura and I use it regularly. I find the green goes with everything.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Lucky for me all the samples were gone before I even saw the announcement!


Me too! I'm sad  and relieved at the same time.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> So much for downsizing...I claimed Calypso...I was a crazy woman while I was driving my son home from school; sent an e-mail while stopped at a light...


I can relate to this scenario! Great score. I'm SO glad I didn't see that email until the end of the day, when most everything I would like is gone.


----------



## Kimbashop

lenie said:


> If the person(s) who bought the Luna or Angelica Messenger from the sample sale changes their mind, please let me know and I will gladly take them off your hands.


That Angelica messenger is stunning. That leather gets me every time I see it.


----------



## TotinScience

A few times I’ve considered letting my Little Valerie go to a home where she will be used more often. But every time I get her out, she sparks so much joy, she gets to stay


----------



## pdxhb

I have been intermittently lurking just to stay caught up with everyone's gorgeous reveals! Busy summer and I can't believe it's so very fall out already.



christinemliu said:


> So much for downsizing...I claimed Calypso...I was a crazy woman while I was driving my son home from school; sent an e-mail while stopped at a light...



I _just_ _happened_ to be online yesterday and - after months of refocusing on my day job and starting my studio / not looking at bags - I, too, was a crazy woman and sent Marco an email just a minute after receiving the notification. 



lenie said:


> If the person(s) who bought the Luna or Angelica Messenger from the sample sale changes their mind, please let me know and I will gladly take them off your hands.





Kimbashop said:


> That Angelica messenger is stunning. That leather gets me every time I see it.



Um, that was me! It only took me about .5 seconds to hop on the offering. I have been carrying my black vachetta Angelica Messenger constantly - it's a great style and I just love vachetta. Unbelievably this color was a hole in my collection.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> A few times I’ve considered letting my Little Valerie go to a home where she will be used more often. But every time I get her out, she sparks so much joy, she gets to stay


@TotinScience that bag is stunning and you look amazing in the modshot. Of course I am biased when it comes to pink bags. It looks like it is amethyst Pompei I have a little tulipano in that leather and I love it. It makes me smile every time I use it.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A few times I’ve considered letting my Little Valerie go to a home where she will be used more often. But every time I get her out, she sparks so much joy, she gets to stay


You cannot part with that bag...it looks too good on you.  And I see you have mastered the bag and shoe shot, something I have yet to conquer.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ok, I am the third owner of this bag!  It looks like it has never been used.  To say that it is a statement piece....yes it is.  It is really gorgeous.  And will I wear it?  Yes, I will. First, I would like to post what I saw today as a precursor to my reveal.



Ok now for mine.  Granted I am a "FEW" older than this model, lol. And I am sure she is a Size 0 while I am a 12.  But what the heck, life is short and I am brave.  So here she is:



I thought the Halloween frames would look good.


----------



## Kimbashop

What a lovely, fun color!  And your Halloween frames are great.


----------



## anabg

What do you guys use to get color transfer off of washed lamb?  I applied Cadillac lotion and it didn't completely remove it all.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> What do you guys use to get color transfer off of washed lamb?  I applied Cadillac lotion and it didn't completely remove it all.


I use Bye bye dye from lovinmybags. I use a lot of their products always had good results.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Ok, I am the third owner of this bag!  It looks like it has never been used.  To say that it is a statement piece....yes it is.  It is really gorgeous.  And will I wear it?  Yes, I will. First, I would like to post what I saw today as a precursor to my reveal.
> View attachment 4562920
> View attachment 4562919
> 
> Ok now for mine.  Granted I am a "FEW" older than this model, lol. And I am sure she is a Size 0 while I am a 12.  But what the heck, life is short and I am brave.  So here she is:
> View attachment 4562927
> View attachment 4562926
> 
> I thought the Halloween frames would look good.



Wow!  That is one big bag!  Now I am waiting for a mod shot with it and your lime green heels!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Wow!  That is one big bag!  Now I am waiting for a mod shot with it and your lime green heels!


It is actually a little bit smaller than my Modena.  What makes it look so big is the color.  I think it will definitely  be noticed when I carry it, lol.


----------



## anabg

I think I need another juliet midi in a more hearty leather. I want to use


djfmn said:


> I use Bye bye dye from lovinmybags. I use a lot of their products always had good results.


thanks. I will give it a try. I think their products are good. I already have their vachetta cleaner and I am pretty happy with it.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> I use Bye bye dye from lovinmybags. I use a lot of their products always had good results.


So do I. It got color transfer off the handle of a  Balenciaga bag that I had pretty much given up on. It does take a lot of effort, though. Lots of thin coats and gentle rubbing, rather than one big thick glob. At least, that was my experience. YMMV.
Hope it works for you!


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> So do I. It got color transfer off the handle of a  Balenciaga bag that I had pretty much given up on. It does take a lot of effort, though. Lots of thin coats and gentle rubbing, rather than one big thick glob. At least, that was my experience. YMMV.
> Hope it works for you!


I agree slowly with thin coats and lots of patience produces good results.


----------



## djfmn

The MM website has been updated. I was just looking at it this morning to get an idea of the size of the Calypso and the Aurora. I see that the Eshop display is better organized and the bags show better and more realistic proportions. The product page has been updated with larger and better images of the bags. It is looking a lot better and easier to get a more realistic idea of the bags and their size.


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> @Kimbashop
> What jewellery do you prefer to wear? And do you like to mix metals? I only wear yellow gold so all my HW is gold. Easy. I like the cool tones of silver and gunmetal with black, whilst gold HW works best on warmer shades imo. For what it's worth, Marco's gold HW is very light and bright, not at all rich or brassy.



Thank you for your feedback. I tend to wear silver, platinum, white gold, or mixed metal jewelry. I have a lot of the latter as I do love to mix metals, but overall I tend toward the cool-neutral side of things in my clothes and jewelry. So that means that anything gold has to be light and soft for me, rather than warm yellow or yellow orange (I won't wear 22K gold, for example). 

It's difficult to try to make choices when you have no first-hand experience with the leather and hardware in person, and I'm still getting a feel (literally) for the brand. After considering what people said here (that the gold was light) and after emailing Marco with my questions, I decided to leave the choice up to him! It sounds like he felt that either choice will work.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I tend to wear silver, platinum, white gold, or mixed metal jewelry. I have a lot of the latter as I do love to mix metals, but overall I tend toward the cool-neutral side of things in my clothes and jewelry. So that means that anything gold has to be light and soft for me, rather than warm yellow or yellow orange (I won't wear 22K gold, for example).
> 
> It's difficult to try to make choices when you have no first-hand experience with the leather and hardware in person, and I'm still getting a feel (literally) for the brand. After considering what people said here (that the gold was light) and after emailing Marco with my questions, I decided to leave the choice up to him! It sounds like he felt that either choice will work.


Wise. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## SayaJ

Bringing my Aura in sunflower merinos with dark gunmetal hw out today


----------



## pinkorchid20

For anyone considering a Hera, Marco is offering a one day promo with 100€ off only today.


----------



## djfmn

1 DAY SALE ON HERA I00 euros rebate. Just saw on MM FB and its up on the MM Website. For those ladies who love the Hera style there is about a 25% discount.


----------



## djfmn

SayaJ said:


> View attachment 4564074
> View attachment 4564075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing my Aura in sunflower merinos with dark gunmetal hw out today


Gorgeous. I have a mini Zhoe in sunflower merino and use it all the time. It is my happy bag!! Enjoy your fabulous new bag it is such a great bag.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Ok, I am the third owner of this bag!  It looks like it has never been used.  To say that it is a statement piece....yes it is.  It is really gorgeous.  And will I wear it?  Yes, I will. First, I would like to post what I saw today as a precursor to my reveal.
> View attachment 4562920
> View attachment 4562919
> 
> Ok now for mine.  Granted I am a "FEW" older than this model, lol. And I am sure she is a Size 0 while I am a 12.  But what the heck, life is short and I am brave.  So here she is:
> View attachment 4562927
> View attachment 4562926
> 
> I thought the Halloween frames would look good.


What a gorgeous color!  Just stunning. Love the Victoria style also...you wear this bag well


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> 1 DAY SALE ON HERA I00 euros rebate. Just saw on MM FB and its up on the MM Website. For those ladies who love the Hera style there is about a 25% discount.


Thanks for the alert. 
After how long do I just happen to be around and here is another thought-provoking offer? I love a good hobo and have been thinking about the Hera for some time. I have been gazing at this beauty and this one, as well; if the lamb were available I would use this as a great time to add that, but I am looking at Marco's standard pebbled and merinos leathers knowing they are beautiful. The Airforce Blue and Anthracite are both calling to me but the Chocolate merinos is super compelling too.


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> Thanks for the alert.
> After how long do I just happen to be around and here is another thought-provoking offer? I love a good hobo and have been thinking about the Hera for some time. I have been gazing at this beauty and this one, as well; if the lamb were available I would use this as a great time to add that, but I am looking at Marco's standard pebbled and merinos leathers knowing they are beautiful. The Airforce Blue and Anthracite are both calling to me but the Chocolate merinos is super compelling too.


You can check with Marco to see if any lamb is left. I have the Hera in the orange lamb and it's the perfect leather for this style.


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> You can check with Marco to see if any lamb is left. I have the Hera in the orange lamb and it's the perfect leather for this style.


Your orange lamb Hera is just stunning.
OK, thanks for the encouragement. I will message him.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Thanks for the alert.
> After how long do I just happen to be around and here is another thought-provoking offer? I love a good hobo and have been thinking about the Hera for some time. I have been gazing at this beauty and this one, as well; if the lamb were available I would use this as a great time to add that, but I am looking at Marco's standard pebbled and merinos leathers knowing they are beautiful. The Airforce Blue and Anthracite are both calling to me but the Chocolate merinos is super compelling too.


I am no help I like all those colors. You have to look where the hole is in your wardrobe on colors and then make a decision. I love airforce blue but of course I would I have 7 blue bags which means I tend to lean towards blue. I have been making better decisions when it comes to color choices because I took Vannie's advice and put together a spreadsheet of MM bags to see the colors I have. Whenever I am about to buy a bag I look at the color vs my spreadsheet. This has really helped me make good decisions.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I am no help I like all those colors. You have to look where the hole is in your wardrobe on colors and then make a decision. I love airforce blue but of course I would I have 7 blue bags which means I tend to lean towards blue. I have been making better decisions when it comes to color choices because I took Vannie's advice and put together a spreadsheet of MM bags to see the colors I have. Whenever I am about to buy a bag I look at the color vs my spreadsheet. This has really helped me make good decisions.


Great advice! I've been focused on letting go of the bags I don't carry no matter how much I like the colors.

It's resulted in being VERY clear about where the holes are. Amazingly it's dark grey (very dark), black, and blue - it is very much not red of any kind. I always just adore red but have to move to other colors to have better wardrobe flexibility. I think that, should I look at my closet like a friend instead of as myself, this would be obvious. I've also confirmed that I don't love the taupes/warmer greys. Like never reach for them even though I think they're beautiful. I'm OK with multiples of a color if they are not outright duplicates. I use hobos at different times than my totes or cross body bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> What a gorgeous color!  Just stunning. Love the Victoria style also...you wear this bag well


Or it wears me, lol.  Thanks


----------



## Devyn Danielle

pdxhb said:


> Great advice! I've been focused on letting go of the bags I don't carry no matter how much I like the colors.
> 
> It's resulted in being VERY clear about where the holes are. Amazingly it's dark grey (very dark), black, and blue - it is very much not red of any kind. I always just adore red but have to move to other colors to have better wardrobe flexibility. I think that, should I look at my closet like a friend instead of as myself, this would be obvious. I've also confirmed that I don't love the taupes/warmer greys. Like never reach for them even though I think they're beautiful. I'm OK with multiples of a color if they are not outright duplicates. I use hobos at different times than my totes or cross body bags.


I bet the anthracite would be lovely!


----------



## djfmn

Marco said he has Nappa lamb in black, cobalt blue and dark grey (not too dark).
I also asked as I loved the orange lamb Hera that was posted. Thought I would find out what lamb is available.


----------



## pdxhb

Devyn Danielle said:


> I bet the anthracite would be lovely!


I do love that leather - am going to wait on it in favor of the lamb for my Hera. Always another wishlist bag, right?! 



djfmn said:


> Marco said he has Nappa lamb in black, cobalt blue and dark grey (not too dark).
> I also asked as I loved the orange lamb Hera that was posted. Thought I would find out what lamb is available.


Thanks for posting! I was out/on my phone when I heard back. All the options are gorgeous, to be sure. If I didn't already have a blue hobo style bag I would be all over that cobalt blue!

My decision sounds so middle of the road, but I think it's going to be a stunning bag: Black lamb with dark gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I am embracing the idea of fall-winter. In my message back to Marco I mentioned that my mom had a black lamb bag many years ago and I just loved it - she loved it too so I never got that one on loan! 

Thinking about your example with a spreadsheet (I am not quite that diligent although I do have a list) I did a bag inventory cross-check to be sure I wasn't doubling up on anything. Unbelievably I do not have a black shoulder bag other than an All Saints one that has a lovely feel to it but terrible skinny straps so it's been in the back of the closet. Putting that one on the for-sale/gift list now. So one in/one out = not too bad for managing the bag museum, er, wardrobe!


----------



## ohmisseevee

lenie said:


> If the person(s) who bought the Luna or Angelica Messenger from the sample sale changes their mind, please let me know and I will gladly take them off your hands.



 I was the one who snapped up the Luna - luckily, I was at work so I was able to pop open a new tab almost instantly. I had already ordered a Zhoe and when I saw the Luna in the flash sale, I snapped it up because it was actually one of the designs I had been thinking about, but decided to pass on at the time because the look of the Zhoe fits more with my usual style.  I can't wait to receive them both!

I am newly introduced to Marco's designs (I actually joined this forum so that I could look at the pictures of everyone's MMs bags for reference!), and so awed by not just the amazing prices on what is essentially a custom piece, but also the wonderful experience of communicating with him to create my first MM bag!


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD, Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather
@lenie, shaka is for you


----------



## Kimbashop

pdxhb said:


> I do love that leather - am going to wait on it in favor of the lamb for my Hera. Always another wishlist bag, right?!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting! I was out/on my phone when I heard back. All the options are gorgeous, to be sure. If I didn't already have a blue hobo style bag I would be all over that cobalt blue!
> 
> My decision sounds so middle of the road, but I think it's going to be a stunning bag: Black lamb with dark gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I am embracing the idea of fall-winter. In my message back to Marco I mentioned that my mom had a black lamb bag many years ago and I just loved it - she loved it too so I never got that one on loan!
> 
> Thinking about your example with a spreadsheet (I am not quite that diligent although I do have a list) I did a bag inventory cross-check to be sure I wasn't doubling up on anything. Unbelievably I do not have a black shoulder bag other than an All Saints one that has a lovely feel to it but terrible skinny straps so it's been in the back of the closet. Putting that one on the for-sale/gift list now. So one in/one out = not too bad for managing the bag museum, er, wardrobe!



This is going to be beautiful! I can't wait to see it. Lamb is such a gorgeous, smooshy-soft leather, and so light. It will look great with the gunmetal HW.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> BOTD, Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather
> @lenie, shaka is for you
> View attachment 4564804


It looks great on you, as all MM bags do.


----------



## Kylacove

I can't post a picture now but I'm surprised by how brown mud Africa is. All the pictures I've seen look like a taupe grey. It looks good with the light beige but it isn't as grey as I thought.


----------



## LuvNLux

I just wanted to thank everybody who took part in my little survey on September 13th, page 1921 of this thread, post #28815.  I asked ”What are your two favorite Marco bag styles and why?”  I was amazed at all the thoughtful responses I got, with so many of you stating it was impossible to only pick two, so you picked 3!  Well, I should  have known better!  As I read the responses, the clear winners seem to be Zhoe & Selene, with many other beautiful styles mentioned.  I hope everyone found this survey to be as useful as I did!  So, of course this led to my ordering a Zhoe of my own from Marco & when I saw the sample Zhoe offered in the recent sale, I had to snap that up also!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I was the one who snapped up the Luna - luckily, I was at work so I was able to pop open a new tab almost instantly. I had already ordered a Zhoe and when I saw the Luna in the flash sale, I snapped it up because it was actually one of the designs I had been thinking about, but decided to pass on at the time because the look of the Zhoe fits more with my usual style.  I can't wait to receive them both!
> 
> I am newly introduced to Marco's designs (I actually joined this forum so that I could look at the pictures of everyone's MMs bags for reference!), and so awed by not just the amazing prices on what is essentially a custom piece, but also the wonderful experience of communicating with him to create my first MM bag!


Whoohoo! Welcome to Massaccesi and tPF! We all love having more fellow fans. Those are classic pieces you chose and isn't he such a generous, all around sweet person! Hope you love your Zhoe and Luna!


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> Whoohoo! Welcome to Massaccesi and tPF! We all love having more fellow fans. Those are classic pieces you chose and isn't he such a generous, all around sweet person! Hope you love your Zhoe and Luna!



Thank you for the welcome!  And too true - he was so thoughtful with his responses and all of my questions. I'm super stoked and can't wait for the next time I order.

I have already begun coveting other designs - among them the Valerie satchel (for work/times I need to carry my laptop but don't want to haul around my laptop case), Victoria Midi, Juliet Midi, and Aurora.  And the combinations of colors, leathers, and customization - endless! It's almost too much to take - I don't think I've been this excited about any designer, ever, let alone handbags, and I am definitely NOT a handbag enthusiast.


----------



## Kylacove

This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket


----------



## msd_bags

Wearing my Angelica in black flat calf today on a trip, with added MK embellished strap.


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Wearing my Angelica in black flat calf today on a trip, with added MK embellished strap.
> View attachment 4565112


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## pdxhb

Kimbashop said:


> This is going to be beautiful! I can't wait to see it. Lamb is such a gorgeous, smooshy-soft leather, and so light. It will look great with the gunmetal HW.


Honestly - I can't wait to carry this one and feel the smooshy awesomeness of that leather! The fact that it's a chic color scheme with the hardware will be a great way of justifying frequent wears.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kylacove said:


> This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565091



Gorgeous!! I like the color choices - agreed that the black trim and handles goes well with the brown. And that style is lovely!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565091


 I love this bag. It is so pretty. I love the color combination you have done with black handles and the brown and light beige, I think it will be extremely versatile.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks. I was going for a year round neutral. It just shocked me when all the pictures posted looked more grey and in real life it is a deep brown. Do you think it can be worn with grey slacks?


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565091


This is a classic little bag - the color scheme is like a spectator look but the shapes and details are so unique. Love the addition of the black!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you for the welcome!  And too true - he was so thoughtful with his responses and all of my questions. I'm super stoked and can't wait for the next time I order.
> 
> I have already begun coveting other designs - among them the Valerie satchel (for work/times I need to carry my laptop but don't want to haul around my laptop case), Victoria Midi, Juliet Midi, and Aurora.  And the combinations of colors, leathers, and customization - endless! It's almost too much to take - I don't think I've been this excited about any designer, ever, let alone handbags, and I am definitely NOT a handbag enthusiast.



Please spread the word about Marco and his designs.  He is a small creator/manufacturer with limited funds and resources for marketing.  We want him to stay in business.  And to be honest it was current customers who kept him i business when he announced he had to close down. He received so many orders it allowed him to regroup and continue. Tell all your friends, post it on FB and Instagram, whatever you can do to get the word out.  Let's keep him going!!!


----------



## HermesHope

I have looked at his updated site and I can’t see the Diane on there at all. Have I missed it?

Just as a reminder, as there don’t seem to be many as yet, here is mine..


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Thanks. I was going for a year round neutral. It just shocked me when all the pictures posted looked more grey and in real life it is a deep brown. Do you think it can be worn with grey slacks?


I would definitely wear it with grey slacks. Having the black gives you the versatility of using this bag with grey or black. I personally don't mind brown with grey or black. Especially with this bag it definitely has that spectator shoe/bag look which I personally love. As I said such a versatile bag with these three leather colors. I think you will find it goes with lots of colors that you would not pair it with. Of course as you all know I don't have many rules when it comes to using my bags. Unless it clashes badly or looks really bad I wear it. I always say to myself I am starting a new trend. Heck why not I can be as fashion forward as well.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565091


I love this bag! I never would have thought to choose these colors and color block this way, and it WORKS beautifully!  Loving the Diana so much too


----------



## jbags07

msd_bags said:


> Wearing my Angelica in black flat calf today on a trip, with added MK embellished strap.
> View attachment 4565112


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I have looked at his updated site and I can’t see the Diane on there at all. Have I missed it?
> 
> Just as a reminder, as there don’t seem to be many as yet, here is mine..
> 
> View attachment 4565757


Love this Diana too   Remind us of the leathers/colors?  Such a beautiful and elegant bag...


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> This is my mud/light beige Africa Diana with black handles. Mud is much browner than I thought but the black trim helps it go with more. I don't wear brown that often. Love the style. Added a rear slip pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4565091


That is a very lovely unique bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Wearing my Angelica in black flat calf today on a trip, with added MK embellished strap.
> View attachment 4565112


The Angelica is perfect in black calf.  So elegant.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Thanks. I was going for a year round neutral. It just shocked me when all the pictures posted looked more grey and in real life it is a deep brown. Do you think it can be worn with grey slacks?


I think the color blocking is great. If you decide you cannot live with these colors, send me a PM.  It would go great with my clothes.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I typically go for the more minimalistic, simple look for my handbags, but I have seen some GORGEOUS colorblocked MM bags in this thread.  It's so cool that many of Marco's designs are so versatile, and you ladies are also incredibly creative!


----------



## HermesHope

jbags07 said:


> Love this Diana too   Remind us of the leathers/colors?  Such a beautiful and elegant bag...



Thanks for your kind comment! The leather/colours are light silver and titanium in metallic pebbled leather. The hardware is dark gunmetal and the lining is silver. It is a lovely bag with just enough bling for me! And as usual, the attention to detail is amazing.


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for your kind comment! The leather/colours are light silver and titanium in metallic pebbled leather. The hardware is dark gunmetal and the lining is silver. It is a lovely bag with just enough bling for me! And as usual, the attention to detail is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4566600


Thank you! Its truly stunning


----------



## ohmisseevee

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for your kind comment! The leather/colours are light silver and titanium in metallic pebbled leather. The hardware is dark gunmetal and the lining is silver. It is a lovely bag with just enough bling for me! And as usual, the attention to detail is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4566600



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kylacove

HermesHope said:


> Thanks for your kind comment! The leather/colours are light silver and titanium in metallic pebbled leather. The hardware is dark gunmetal and the lining is silver. It is a lovely bag with just enough bling for me! And as usual, the attention to detail is amazing.
> 
> View attachment 4566600


Love your Diana. May have to copy you someday as Marco has wonderful metallics.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Wow!  UPS sent out Friday afternoon from Italy and arrived today!  Penelope messenger, suaro tan, gold hardware, yellow lining, wider messenger strap, detachable.  Other goodie is black Verona little Daphne Messenger.  More pics to follow of #2...  she’s hiding in the closet right now!  But look at that leather.


----------



## Aminu

My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


They both are lovely.  And i like both of the linings!!! Marine seems to be a big favorite and I have it in two bags too.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sauro Tan Vachetta Penelope Messenger with gold hardware and yellow lining.  I have found a perfect size and style to sport vachetta.  Extra wide strap.  She’s perfect.... and a picture of my two goodies together.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


I love both these bags. The Africa coral red in Angelica is just gorgeous. Love the lining choice. These are both gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...


Great Bag!!!  I would love to have one just like it!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)



Gorgeous!!  May I ask why the extra backing?

That marine lining is beautiful~ and the red Africa is stunning. What incredible texture.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Sauro Tan Vachetta Penelope Messenger with gold hardware and yellow lining.  I have found a perfect size and style to sport vachetta.  Extra wide strap.  She’s perfect.... and a picture of my two goodies together.


Both of those are awesome and we have the same taste. I have been looking at the Athena messenger and a sauro tan P messenger as well.  I think I going to buy a preowned venezia messenger but I am still eyeing that Athena!!  Not to mention that Verona is my all time fav leather. We both have such good taste!!  lol.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...



I love the look of Little Athena without the handles! And the pop of color from the lining is so lovely.


----------



## Aminu

ohmisseevee said:


> Gorgeous!!  May I ask why the extra backing?
> 
> That marine lining is beautiful~ and the red Africa is stunning. What incredible texture.


I prefer a structured bag that doesn't slouch. It's something I now request with all my bags (except the Nappa, which already has great posture! I don't have anything in Pompei, but I believe that's just as firm.) I know many people here adore a smooshy bag and love it when the leather starts to collapse, but my preference is for a bag that maintains it's shape, no matter how long I've had it. Fortunately, Marco's microfibre backing is virtually weightless.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I feel the same way about my structured bags - I may have to ask Marco if he would be willing to add that for the Zhoe I just ordered.  Is this something that costs additional?


----------



## Aminu

ohmisseevee said:


> I feel the same way about my structured bags - I may have to ask Marco if he would be willing to add that for the Zhoe I just ordered.  Is this something that costs additional?


I believe it does cost a little bit more, but I'm not sure exactly how much, since Marco always includes it in the price of the bag rather than list it as an EXTRA. Do check with him.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...


Ugh...I just decided against a Little Athena Messenger and instead went for a regular Little Athena. You make me reconsider my choice - the black Verona is the perfect leather for the Messenger style!


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> I prefer a structured bag that doesn't slouch. It's something I now request with all my bags (except the Nappa, which already has great posture! I don't have anything in Pompei, but I believe that's just as firm.) I know many people here adore a smooshy bag and love it when the leather starts to collapse, but my preference is for a bag that maintains it's shape, no matter how long I've had it. Fortunately, Marco's microfibre backing is virtually weightless.


I am with you.  I used to want slouchy bags, but now prefer  them to stand up so I can see what is in them without fishing.


----------



## Kylacove

I like a little slouch but don't like puddling into a shapeless heap. Too hard to get items out of the bag.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Both of those are awesome and we have the same taste. I have been looking at the Athena messenger and a sauro tan P messenger as well.  I think I going to buy a preowned venezia messenger but I am still eyeing that Athena!!  Not to mention that Verona is my all time fav leather. We both have such good taste!!  lol.


I agree with you about Verona even over RT Africa I think. Great for more relaxed and comfortable bags. I love nappa for more structured bags and has the best colors IMO.


----------



## orchidmyst

pinkorchid20 said:


> Ugh...I just decided against a Little Athena Messenger and instead went for a regular Little Athena. You make me reconsider my choice - the black Verona is the perfect leather for the Messenger style!


It really depends on how you carry your bags.
On the shoulder? By hand? Across the body?
The regular Little Athena is alright to carry across the body too.


----------



## pinkorchid20

orchidmyst said:


> It really depends on how you carry your bags.
> On the shoulder? By hand? Across the body?
> The regular Little Athena is alright to carry across the body too.


What bothers me with the Little Athena crossbody are the handles so I prefer wearing it by hand, hence I thought about adding one without handles. In general I switch quite often - shoulder, hand...which leads me to thinking I need both versions in my life  The Messenger style just looks so casual and cool which I am certainly not.


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


I like the Angelica with your modification; she looks great with the Victoria attachments and handles. 

And, of course I love the color combination of bluette merinos and marine lining because they are the colors of Hawaii.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...





Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> What bothers me with the Little Athena crossbody are the handles so I prefer wearing it by hand, hence I thought about adding one without handles. In general I switch quite often - shoulder, hand...which leads me to thinking I need both versions in my life  The Messenger style just looks so casual and cool which I am certainly not.


I always carry the original version by the top rounded handles. I prefer the modified version for crossbody carry because the look is cleaner without the top handles.

You can get both versions. 

Actually, I prefer to carry my modified Little Athena as a shoulder bag with the Minerva shoulder strap. I like the wide strap width, which makes it very comfortable to wear. I just really like the look of the bag on my shoulder.


----------



## tenKrat

I like my structured handbags to be stiff, no sag or slouch, which is why vacchetta, Pompei, and nappa are my choices for those bags.  For my Grande Mia, posted a while back, I asked for extra backing on the Africa RT leather to ensure it maintains its structure.

On the other hand, I like my hobos to be soft and slouchy. For those bags, I prefer cervo (deerskin) or lambskin since they are lightweight. I need lightweight for the larger hobos I like to wear. Marco’s merinos and nappa leathers are great, too.


----------



## tenKrat

@Aminu, I noticed that you modified your Divina Midis and the Angelica with the Victoria strap attachments and handles. I really like that modification. I must say that whenever I see it, I think of it as the Aminu mod. 

I have one Divina Midi. If I get another one, I would definitely order it with the Aminu mod.


----------



## Aminu

tenKrat said:


> @Aminu, I noticed that you modified your Divina Midis and the Angelica with the Victoria strap attachments and handles. I really like that modification. I must say that whenever I see it, I think of it as the Aminu mod.
> 
> I have one Divina Midi. If I get another one, I would definitely order it with the Aminu mod.



Haha! Love this!  I am rather particular about my handles - the Victoria ones are exactly the right length and width, with just that little bit of hardware for some bling. I'm so grateful we can modify our bags in this way!

Make sure to post pics if you do, I'd love to see it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> I like my structured handbags to be stiff, no sag or slouch, which is why vacchetta, Pompei, and nappa are my choices for those bags.  For my Grande Mia, posted a while back, I asked for extra backing on the Africa RT leather to ensure it maintains its structure.
> 
> On the other hand, I like my hobos to be soft and slouchy. For those bags, I prefer cervo (deerskin) or lambskin since they are lightweight. I need lightweight for the larger hobos I like to wear. Marco’s merinos and nappa leathers are great, too.



I feel this way as well!  Thanks for the note about the leathers - after doing some research on the forums and chatting with Marco, I did feel that the leather I chose would likely keep its shape, but Marco agreed to add the additional backing for me anyway when I asked for it.

For those of you who own a Victoria Midi - is this more of a slouchy bag, or does it have some structure? I love the shapes that the snaps at the top can create but I'm trying to get an idea of whether it could serve as a combo work-bag-when-I-need-it (and carry my laptop) that can also transition into a social outing, or if I should pick something else for that purpose.


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I feel this way as well!  Thanks for the note about the leathers - after doing some research on the forums and chatting with Marco, I did feel that the leather I chose would likely keep its shape, but Marco agreed to add the additional backing for me anyway when I asked for it.
> 
> For those of you who own a Victoria Midi - is this more of a slouchy bag, or does it have some structure? I love the shapes that the snaps at the top can create but I'm trying to get an idea of whether it could serve as a combo work-bag-when-I-need-it (and carry my laptop) that can also transition into a social outing, or if I should pick something else for that purpose.


The Victoria Midi is definitely a slouchy bag but because of its design, the bag can stand on its own 'feet' and you don't have to worry about it falling down into a puddle.

Here are some pics to show you:





I think the design is good for work and social outings because it is a very classy design and it has many variations, like with the sides tucked in or spread out, include a messenger strap or not.
If you want to use it to carry your laptop, I would recommend the larger Victoria because the Victoria Midi's base might be too small.

I would be interested in knowing what bags you do end up ordering, so please do post afterwards. Thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> For those of you who own a Victoria Midi - is this more of a slouchy bag, or does it have some structure? I love the shapes that the snaps at the top can create but I'm trying to get an idea of whether it could serve as a combo work-bag-when-I-need-it (and carry my laptop) that can also transition into a social outing, or if I should pick something else for that purpose.


The Victoria will have some structure, but to what degree really depends on the leather. I have the Midi in nappa. It has some slouch and can stand on its own.

The Midi is too small for a laptop. You will have to get the regular size if you want it to function as a work bag. I personally think the regular size is too big for a social outing like drinks or dinner after work. But, you can put a smaller bag, like the Flora or Phoebe, inside the Victoria.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Like TenKrat, I love the Minerva strap and it’s perfect for the “messenger” style bags.  I also, on occasion, have Marco make the strap with two buckles and I can add a short or longer piece depending on how I want to carry.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yes,  the V midi is quite small.  I love mine, but it barely holds what few things I carry.


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst and tenkrat and southernbelle, thank you! I'm a pretty small person, so I think the full-size Victoria is probably too large for me. Nice to hear that it will still be able to "stand" on its feet despite being a slouchy bag though - I just love the shape/design, and it looks like it's going to be a super comfortable bag to have up on the shoulder (which is where I prefer my slouchy/larger bags).


----------



## pinkorchid20

tenKrat said:


> I always carry the original version by the top rounded handles. I prefer the modified version for crossbody carry because the look is cleaner without the top handles.
> 
> You can get both versions.
> 
> Actually, I prefer to carry my modified Little Athena as a shoulder bag with the Minerva shoulder strap. I like the wide strap width, which makes it very comfortable to wear. I just really like the look of the bag on my shoulder.


I think it was your Amethyst Pompei (?) Messenger that I showed Marco as my inspiration. I compared various pictures with me wearing my regular Little Athena and came to the same conclusion. It has a much cleaner look. Just need to ensure I order a strap that works both crossbody and on the shoulder for me. I like the wider strap as it goes well with the bag’s style. Ok, I just convinced myself to place another order


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> orchidmyst and tenkrat and southernbelle, thank you! I'm a pretty small person, so I think the full-size Victoria is probably too large for me. Nice to hear that it will still be able to "stand" on its feet despite being a slouchy bag though - I just love the shape/design, and it looks like it's going to be a super comfortable bag to have up on the shoulder (which is where I prefer my slouchy/larger bags).


I recommend the Theia, Hera or Selene MIdi as an alternative then, as a bag that can carry a laptop and be used in work/social setting. The Theia can carry a lot of things and for days when you are carrying less, it slouches nicely to show off the leather.


----------



## djfmn

This is a post on MMs Facebook.

*Get ready for MMs most luxurious leather! Co created by Marco exclusive for MM clients direct from the tannery*.


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> I recommend the Theia, Hera or Selene MIdi as an alternative then, as a bag that can carry a laptop and be used in work/social setting. The Theia can carry a lot of things and for days when you are carrying less, it slouches nicely to show off the leather.



It's too bad because I do love the design of the Victoria and the size of the Midi - but, not a dealbreaker that it can't work for a work setting, as I do have bags that I can use for that purpose.

I am having such a hard time deciding on the leather/color, but right now I'm leaning towards the Nappa in that gorgeous royal purple color (my favorite), with dark gunmetal hardware and a zipper closure as well as a back slip pocket.

After I get the Victoria Midi, I think I'd like to get a full-size Valerie as a work-bag.  I want to see if I can request some significant modifications to allow it to be convertible to a backpack as well, in addition to over the shoulder/messenger style, as I've found that there are times when I need both hands free (sometimes I take an electric scooter or bike when I'm doing meetings downtown for work, and messenger style doesn't work well or it can be extremely awkward). I'm still mulling over it, but as it is, I already have too-long of a wishlist! If only I could shake some money out of some trees ...


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> This is a post on MMs Facebook.
> 
> *Get ready for MMs most luxurious leather! Co created by Marco exclusive for MM clients direct from the tannery*.


Uh oh.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Uh oh.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ok for fun...how about some bets here?

I say a metallic Africa.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Ok for fun...how about some bets here?
> 
> I say a metallic Africa.


I hope it is not metallic, I have several of those and would like to have something really different.


----------



## mleleigh

BittyMonkey said:


> Ok for fun...how about some bets here?
> 
> I say a metallic Africa.



My first thought was a suede!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Does anyone know what colours are available in the Africa leather? All the photos are really pulling me in. Not that I need anymore bags . I know I can always email mm but I’m sure he’s super busy!


----------



## orchidmyst

yellow_tulip said:


> Does anyone know what colours are available in the Africa leather? All the photos are really pulling me in. Not that I need anymore bags . I know I can always email mm but I’m sure he’s super busy!


I'm afraid you will have to email Marco.
The Africa RT leather was a limited run and only he would know what is currently still available.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Just saw Marco's email in my inbox - the samples for FLOR are gorgeous. I'm _not_ a floral person, so I'm surprised by how much I like the taupe and medium grey colors especially.


----------



## djfmn

Wow wow and wow. Got the newsletter the FLOR leather is amazing. I am in love and so broke. Dang it.
But I am definitely getting a FLOR bag. Leaning towards a midi Juliet in the grey. I love the Aura in the teal but I have so many bags in blue, teal etc. I decided the grey would be perfect and very versatile.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Just saw Marco's email in my inbox - the samples for FLOR are gorgeous. I'm _not_ a floral person, so I'm surprised by how much I like the taupe and medium grey colors especially.


I am not a floral person either but I love this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Here is a photo of the midi Juliet in medium grey Flor 

Thanks Coastal Jewel!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh geez! I’m not much for florals but seriously!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> View attachment 4566945
> View attachment 4566946
> View attachment 4566947
> View attachment 4566948
> View attachment 4566949
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  UPS sent out Friday afternoon from Italy and arrived today!  Penelope messenger, suaro tan, gold hardware, yellow lining, wider messenger strap, detachable.  Other goodie is black Verona little Daphne Messenger.  More pics to follow of #2...  she’s hiding in the closet right now!  But look at that leather.


Gorgeous   Penelope messenger had not really been on my radar, but seeing this one, it is now


----------



## djfmn

I could not resist a bag in Flor. I ordered the midi Juliet in medium grey Flor goat. Told Marco to select the hardware and lining.


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


Both are absolutely stunning


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I am not a floral person either but I love this leather.



RIGHT? It's floral without being too floral-y and feminine, at least for me.

I ended up getting a Penelope Messenger in the grey Flor, with some possible embellishments. Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Fancyfree

Hello everyone!

I'm new to Massaccesi, and have been studying this (the Forum's longest?) thread for the last few days, as well as the other Massaccesi threads. Thank you all so much for all the info and photos!

I have now chosen my first MM bag,-  a Minerva Midi in Vacchetta. Have found loads of useful information from you lot,- like ordering O-rings for where one hooks the straps on, choosing a wide messenger strap and having a zip closure.

But a couple of my questions remain unanswered and I am hoping you can enlighten me (I'm trying to limit how many questions I pester Marco with...):

1) is the messenger strap adjustable in length?
2) if the messenger strap is adjustable,- how many cm / inches?
3) if the messenger strap is adjustable, could someone please post a photo of the strap showing _where_ on the strap the adjustment can be made and the adjustment mechanism?

I'd be so grateful


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to Massaccesi, and have been studying this (the Forum's longest?) thread for the last few days, as well as the other Massaccesi threads. Thank you all so much for all the info and photos!
> 
> I have now chosen my first MM bag,-  a Minerva Midi in Vacchetta. Have found loads of useful information from you lot,- like ordering O-rings for where one hooks the straps on, choosing a wide messenger strap and having a zip closure.
> 
> But a couple of my questions remain unanswered and I am hoping you can enlighten me (I'm trying to limit how many questions I pester Marco with...):
> 
> 1) is the messenger strap adjustable in length?
> 2) if the messenger strap is adjustable,- how many cm / inches?
> 3) if the messenger strap is adjustable, could someone please post a photo of the strap showing _where_ on the strap the adjustment can be made and the adjustment mechanism?
> 
> I'd be so grateful


Hi there. Congratulations on your first MM.  I have never had a Minerva, but I am sure one of the ladies on here will answer you.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I asked for a quote for a teal Siena. I’m so poor.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> I asked for a quote for a teal Siena. I’m so poor.


In what???   Never mind... just saw the teal... Oh I love how quickly you all decide!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> In what???   Oh I love how quickly you all decide!


In Flor.


----------



## ohmisseevee

BittyMonkey said:


> I asked for a quote for a teal Siena. I’m so poor.



I am getting a Penelope in teal Flor ￼￼ in addition to the Penelope Messenger in grey Flor. I just couldn't resist!


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to Massaccesi, and have been studying this (the Forum's longest?) thread for the last few days, as well as the other Massaccesi threads. Thank you all so much for all the info and photos!
> 
> I have now chosen my first MM bag,-  a Minerva Midi in Vacchetta. Have found loads of useful information from you lot,- like ordering O-rings for where one hooks the straps on, choosing a wide messenger strap and having a zip closure.
> 
> But a couple of my questions remain unanswered and I am hoping you can enlighten me (I'm trying to limit how many questions I pester Marco with...):
> 
> 1) is the messenger strap adjustable in length?
> 2) if the messenger strap is adjustable,- how many cm / inches?
> 3) if the messenger strap is adjustable, could someone please post a photo of the strap showing _where_ on the strap the adjustment can be made and the adjustment mechanism?
> 
> I'd be so grateful


Hi, welcome and to answer your questions:
1) Yes, the messenger strap is adjustable in length
2) You can customize the length of the messenger strap. It is currently around 110cm (43"). You can order it shorter or longer if you like or at any customized length. I suggest asking Marco to punch extra holes on the messenger strap because you may prefer it longer or shorter depending on where you want the bulk of the weight of the bag to be at. 
3) here is a picture of the messenger strap of the Minerva Midi


----------



## pinkorchid20

I am not sure. Flor looks lovely but I wonder if it’s too busy for me so that I’d get tired of it quickly. Would have preferred a simple goat or deer leather for me personally but certainly appreciate the creativity and skills that went into creating Flor. I’ll admire everyone’s bags from afar I guess


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, welcome and to answer your questions:
> 1) Yes, the messenger strap is adjustable in length
> 2) You can customize the length of the messenger strap. It is currently around 110cm (43"). You can order it shorter or longer if you like or at any customized length. I suggest asking Marco to punch extra holes on the messenger strap because you may prefer it longer or shorter depending on where you want the bulk of the weight of the bag to be at.
> 3) here is a picture of the messenger strap of the Minerva Midi
> View attachment 4568636


Thank you SO much, Orchidmyst


----------



## tenKrat

The Flor leather is *extraordinary*.   I’ve never seen leather like it before. Marco and his colleagues at the tannery are very talented and dedicated to their craft. It’s apparent to me that they worked very hard to create this unique and special leather for their customers. This is another reason why I love and support Massaccesi.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I could not resist a bag in Flor. I ordered the midi Juliet in medium grey Flor goat. Told Marco to select the hardware and lining.


Okay, D, now I know that you LOVE this bag because you were very decisive this time, no hemming and hawing as you are usually apt to do, lol (and I am just as guilty of that).


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Okay, D, now I know that you LOVE this bag because you were very decisive this time, no hemming and hawing as you are usually apt to do, lol (and I am just as guilty of that).


I take forever to make up my mind. Then I change it a couple of times and then I ask for input from the lovely tpf MM ladies. Then I make a final decision then I change and make a final final decision then of course I change one last time and I make a final final final decision. Then I place my order. No fun without the hemming and hawing that I do when selecting a bag. This time I saw the bag fell in love with it and made a decision. What a final final final decision that quickly yes its true. It was love at first sight - first time ever!!! I love midi Juliet - always loved Juliet but felt it was too big for me. I begged Marco to make midi Juliet and he was telling me it is one of his most popular styles along with Selene and Zhoe. When I saw the photo of the midi Juliet in medium grey Flor I knew I had to have one. It is definitely a statement bag but in a neutral like grey I think it will be very versatile. I cannot wait to get it.


----------



## southernbelle43

It looks like there are many of us who ordered the grey Midi Juliet.  I have almost ordered another bag in that style several times, even picked out the leathers, HW, etc., and then changed my mind.   But last night when I saw the Flor, that was it.  I am not a girly girl and florals have never been on my radar.  But it is subtle in the grey and so unique.  I had to have one. I chose silver HW and a red lining.  I am so eager to see it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks like there are many of us who ordered the grey Midi Juliet.  I have almost ordered another bag in that style several times, even picked out the leathers, HW, etc., and then changed my mind.   But last night when I saw the Flor, that was it.  I am not a girly girl and florals have never been on my radar.  But it is subtle in the grey and so unique.  I had to have one. I chose silver HW and a red lining.  I am so eager to see it.


Yay we will be bag twins. I have no idea what lining Marco selected. I left it up to him.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yay we will be bag twins. I have no idea what lining Marco selected. I left it up to him.


Plus goat is such a durable leather!  This has got to be truly special!!!


----------



## HermesHope

Well, I have also succumbed to the new offer. I promised DH that I wouldn’t buy any more bags, after all I hardly ever leave the house! But that leather and the glorious teal colour

Anyway, I have ordered the Victoria midi in teal with a dark blue lining and silver hardware. I already have a full sized Victoria, which I love, but thought that this would be lovely in a smaller bag for special occasions.

I shall tell DH that it is his Christmas present to me! LOL!


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Well, I have also succumbed to the new offer. I promised DH that I wouldn’t buy any more bags, after all I hardly ever leave the house! But that leather and the glorious teal colour
> 
> Anyway, I have ordered the Victoria midi in teal with a dark blue lining and silver hardware. I already have a full sized Victoria, which I love, but thought that this would be lovely in a smaller bag for special occasions.
> 
> I shall tell DH that it is his Christmas present to me! LOL!


It does not matter if you leave the house or not. I am retired and spend most of my days at home. I change bags daily to match my socks because I wear jeans and white shirts every day.  (Just kidding). But I do change daily. It makes me happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

I asked MM to explain a little more about the "embroidered" leather. He says it is technically not embroidered although he calls it that for lack of a better term.  His words are 

"I tend to describe that as an embroidery even if it's not exactly that. What you see are micro parts that tannery is able to "melt" inside the skin so to obtain what we call "a unique body".
Attached is a close view of this beautiful leather."


----------



## anabg

I am picturing a bag with maybe just the flap in Flor leather and the rest in maybe nappa. Kind of colorblock. I might email Marco to see if it’s possible.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It does not matter if you leave the house or not. I am retired and spend most of my days at home. I change bags daily to match my socks because I wear jeans and white shirts every day.  (Just kidding). But I do change daily. It makes me happy.


I knew we were kindred spirits. I to am semi retired I do some contract work with a partner. Mainly to supplement my travel and handbag obsession. I work from home but I change my bag every day as well. Whenever I go anywhere I am wearing a new bag. I get dressed up for all social gatherings like book club meetings, mahjongg and if I could carry a handbag to tennis which I play 5 to 6 times a week in place of my tennis bag I would.


----------



## djfmn

anabg said:


> I am picturing a bag with maybe just the flap in Flor leather and the rest in maybe nappa. Kind of colorblock. I might email Marco to see if it’s possible.


I bet it is I did that with the python. I did not want a complete python bag but wanted a bit of it on a bag. I got the Little athena and the flap is in python.


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> My latest two purchases: Angelica in coral red Africa RT with extra backing, orange lining (which is darker than I expected) and gold HW, with a top zip, Victoria handles and no central compartment. I'm so glad I jumped on this special leather - the texture is gorgeous and adds a really unexpected quality. Can't wait to show it off! And Zhoe in bluette Merinos with extra backing, marine lining and gold HW, which arrived last month. I've worn it several times already, I love the pop of bright blue and how lightweight the leather is - my first bag in Merinos! (And how amazing is marine lining? I have it in 2 bags now.)


Gorgeous selections! I love the colors you embraced with these. 



Coastal jewel said:


> Black Verona Little Athena Messenger style ( no handles).  Arianna Hardware.  Silver hardware and fuschia lining.  Extra Back Pocket.  Wide strap.  Marco is sending a second strap in next order...





Coastal jewel said:


> Sauro Tan Vachetta Penelope Messenger with gold hardware and yellow lining.  I have found a perfect size and style to sport vachetta.  Extra wide strap.  She’s perfect.... and a picture of my two goodies together.


I always love your choices. These are both absolute classics.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I could not resist a bag in Flor. I ordered the midi Juliet in medium grey Flor goat. Told Marco to select the hardware and lining.


This is going to be gorgeous. I will covet from my dead money tree orchard!


----------



## LuvNLux

At first I was like Flor in teal, no, grey.......no, teal........maybe taupe?.......maybe grey?  Arghhhhhhh!  Decisions!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> At first I was like Flor in teal, no, grey.......no, teal........maybe taupe?.......maybe grey?  Arghhhhhhh!  Decisions!


I must say that Marco really did a great job selecting colors especially only having 3 colors total. He really picked such pretty and very versatile colors in this leather. It is such a unique leather that I definitely wanted a somewhat neutral color. Having said that I think all 3 colors are great and I think pretty neutral. I was torn between the teal and the grey and I also like the taupe. I looked at my list of MM bags and the colors and that helped me select the medium grey. I have one grey bag a Diva bucket bag and it is a dark grey. I have lots of blue/green MM bags and just recently bought a taupe Little Athena in cuoio vachetta and python. Hence my decision to go with medium grey. It was definitely a very analytical decision on my part normally it is more about the color that catches my eye along with changing my mind a million times before playing an order.


----------



## Coastal jewel

SouthernBelle. We like have same taste in purse and clothes.  I have switched up and added colors to my white shirts!  Lol... Lysse has the best best white a colored shirts in the world.  ( and jeans without buttons)..


----------



## Coastal jewel

And because I’m like djfmm..  ok I could get. Penelope and add a messenger strap.  Or a Penelope messenger.  Would be great in Flor.  Or what the h..ck.   maybe a Siena Midi.  Or wait. A Zhoe or mini Zhoe.   down Rabbit Hole.  

Then the color.. I’m thinking gray Flor.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I knew we were kindred spirits. I to am semi retired I do some contract work with a partner. Mainly to supplement my travel and handbag obsession. I work from home but I change my bag every day as well. Whenever I go anywhere I am wearing a new bag. I get dressed up for all social gatherings like book club meetings, mahjongg and if I could carry a handbag to tennis which I play 5 to 6 times a week in place of my tennis bag I would.


You go girl!!!!  We know how to enjoy life.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> SouthernBelle. We like have same taste in purse and clothes.  I have switched up and added colors to my white shirts!  Lol... Lysse has the best best white a colored shirts in the world.  ( and jeans without buttons)..


Yea, good to know, thanks.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Yay we will be bag twins. I have no idea what lining Marco selected. I left it up to him.





southernbelle43 said:


> It looks like there are many of us who ordered the grey Midi Juliet.  I have almost ordered another bag in that style several times, even picked out the leathers, HW, etc., and then changed my mind.   But last night when I saw the Flor, that was it.  I am not a girly girl and florals have never been on my radar.  But it is subtle in the grey and so unique.  I had to have one. I chose silver HW and a red lining.  I am so eager to see it.



I am very close to ordering this same bag! I'm not a floral bag person but I love the pattern in grey -- so subtle. Southernbelle, that red lining will be so beautiful with this grey. I have also been thinking of getting a Penelope midi either in the teal or grey. I thought it would be so cute in this style.


----------



## jbags07

Thinking of maybe a Calista or midi Theia, probably gray but maybe teal...curious if the pattern may seem busy on  large bags like these?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I am very close to ordering this same bag! I'm not a floral bag person but I love the pattern in grey -- so subtle. Southernbelle, that red lining will be so beautiful with this grey. I have also been thinking of getting a Penelope midi either in the teal or grey. I thought it would be so cute in this style.


It is so unique, I just had to have one.  I have sold 5 or 6 bags in the last few months, so I was ready to replace one.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I am very close to ordering this same bag! I'm not a floral bag person but I love the pattern in grey -- so subtle. Southernbelle, that red lining will be so beautiful with this grey. I have also been thinking of getting a Penelope midi either in the teal or grey. I thought it would be so cute in this style.



I was very tempted by the midi Juliet in grey as well, for the same reasons - I loved the subtlety and how it's not too loud, and it's the perfect amount of femininity to complement my more minimalistic clothing style. 

I did get the Penelope in teal, though - it looks super cute and it's definitely something I can take with me between different bags!


----------



## carterazo

Ooooh. Myyyy. Goodness!!! I think Marco found a way to break my ban! 
I am not a flower girl but I loooove this unique leather! At first I thought, oooh teal! Wait,  no taupe! A little Miss M with rolled handles in taupe! No, no it has to be grey! A midi Juliette in grey!  Hmmm maybe I should add a Phoebe in teal. Or a modified Penelope in yikes! There goes my will power...


----------



## EGBDF

The Flor is just gorgeous! I'm seriously considering  the Aura in teal.
So the leather is suede-like?


----------



## thedseer

Aminu said:


> Can you fit your notes/bills in there?


Apologies for the delay in response. Bills will fit in the main compartment without having to fold them. My phone fits too. I will probably fold my bills though and put them in a slot or zippered section for more security.


----------



## thedseer

I was on a ban but think I will break it for a Flor. I love it in the Aura but also have been wanting a Zhoe for a while. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ooooh. Myyyy. Goodness!!! I think Marco found a way to break my ban!
> I am not a flower girl but I loooove this unique leather! At first I thought, oooh teal! Wait,  no taupe! A little Miss M with rolled handles in taupe! No, no it has to be grey! A midi Juliette in grey!  Hmmm maybe I should add a Phoebe in teal. Or a modified Penelope in yikes! There goes my will power...


I know exactly how you feel. I am the lucky one who got the Indigo blue Mia at the sample sale. So I am flat broke having also recently bought a Little Athena in Taupe cuoio vachetta with python as well. When I saw this leather I absolutely fell in love with it. I am definitely not a flower girl either but I too loooove this as you said unique leather. If I was broke before I am now totally broke. I fell in love with the grey midi Juliet. It is stunning. Unique leather but neutral as well. I am seriously considering a teal flor bag as well. Yikes I did not say that did I.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I was on a ban but think I will break it for a Flor. I love it in the Aura but also have been wanting a Zhoe for a while. Decisions, decisions.


You can't go wrong with either one. I love Zhoe and Aura is also a great style. Perfect for Flor.


----------



## tenKrat

thedseer said:


> I was on a ban but think I will break it for a Flor. I love it in the Aura but also have been wanting a Zhoe for a while. Decisions, decisions.





djfmn said:


> You can't go wrong with either one. I love Zhoe and Aura is also a great style. Perfect for Flor.


I agree that Zhoe is just as perfectly suited for Flor as Aura is. They are both my top two choices as well.  (Mia would work very nicely also.) I couldn’t go any larger in size; the pattern would become a bit overwhelming in my eyes.


----------



## tenKrat

I don’t recall seeing a mod shot of Grande Mia yet, so here’s one taken this morning after church. Grande Mia in mud Africa regular tanned leather. I’m 5’4”.

I love the Grande Mia. It’s my second favorite, after Zhoe. I currently favor handbags with a top handle plus a longer shoulder strap. Perfect.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I was on a ban but think I will break it for a Flor. I love it in the Aura but also have been wanting a Zhoe for a while. Decisions, decisions.


@thedseer I asked Marco because I am also thinking about an Aura or a Zhoe what his recommendation was. He said both would work well it was personal preference but he did add the following that I thought you might be interested to hear "Aura has more details so perhaps I would select that but both styles will definitely work for Flor it is personal preference".
He also added that Calista is not a good style for Flor. I am leaning towards Aura based on his comment.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @thedseer I asked Marco because I am also thinking about an Aura or a Zhoe what his recommendation was. He said both would work well it was personal preference but he did add the following that I thought you might be interested to hear "Aura has more details so perhaps I would select that but both styles will definitely work for Flor it is personal preference".
> He also added that Calista is not a good style for Flor. I am leaning towards Aura based on his comment.


Good choice. It would showcase that leather well.


----------



## southernbelle43

More information on the Flor goat leather.

I asked MM how goat compares with his vacchetta and he replied, 

"It  is completely different. It is produced on goat skins that are very light, thin and small. Flor is much lighter than Vacchetta and it's lighter than Pebbled or Verona. You surely won't have problems with thickness or weight in this case."


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I don’t recall seeing a mod shot of Grande Mia yet, so here’s one taken this morning after church. Grande Mia in mud Africa regular tanned leather. I’m 5’4”.
> 
> I love the Grande Mia. It’s my second favorite, after Zhoe. I currently favor handbags with a top handle plus a longer shoulder strap. Perfect.
> View attachment 4569629


I love the look of the Grande Mia! I think it would suit me as well, even though I'm 4 inches shorter than you.

It isn't this one, is it? On Marco's site, this is just called "Mia." I can't find anything called "Grande Mia."
http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/nappa/3257-mia-bordeaux.html


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> More information on the Flor goat leather.
> 
> I asked MM how goat compares with his vacchetta and he replied,
> 
> "It  is completely different. It is produced on goat skins that are very light, thin and small. Flor is much lighter than Vacchetta and it's lighter than Pebbled or Verona. You surely won't have problems with thickness or weight in this case."



Thanks  for this information.  Good to hear it's lighter than Vachetta, Pebbled or Verona.  So that puts it in the mid-weight range?  Heavier than Nappa or Merinos, I guess.  I am so tempted!


----------



## mleleigh

ElainePG said:


> I love the look of the Grande Mia! I think it would suit me as well, even though I'm 4 inches shorter than you.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't this one, is it? On Marco's site, this is just called "Mia." I can't find anything called "Grande Mia."
> http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/nappa/3257-mia-bordeaux.html



Not all of Marco’s styles are available on the website. Grande Mia is a larger version of Mia. Some size comparisons have been posted on the pic reference thread that may be useful for you: 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-33#post-33136455

You would need to email him to place an order for a Grande.


----------



## orchidmyst

ElainePG said:


> I love the look of the Grande Mia! I think it would suit me as well, even though I'm 4 inches shorter than you.
> 
> It isn't this one, is it? On Marco's site, this is just called "Mia." I can't find anything called "Grande Mia."
> http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/nappa/3257-mia-bordeaux.html


The Grande Mia can only be ordered through email currently.
I know Marco adjusted the measurements for the Grande Mia a bit, so you will have to email him to get the exact size.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> I love the look of the Grande Mia! I think it would suit me as well, even though I'm 4 inches shorter than you.
> 
> It isn't this one, is it? On Marco's site, this is just called "Mia." I can't find anything called "Grande Mia."
> http://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/nappa/3257-mia-bordeaux.html


@ElainePG I recently requested the grande Mia measurements. Here is what Marco emailed me. Hope this helps.

Bottom width: 9.4"
Top width: 12.5"
Height: 8.4"
Depth at bottom: 4.3"
Handle drop: 3.5"


----------



## Sickgrl13

I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


Taupe!


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


The taupe Flor is really pretty.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Taupe!





djfmn said:


> The taupe Flor is really pretty.



Thank you both for the suggestions but I forgot to mention that taupe is not my thing--I don't wear neutrals, particularly in bags.  I wear black a lot and my bags are usually bright.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Thank you both for the suggestions but I forgot to mention that taupe is not my thing--I don't wear neutrals, particularly in bags.  I wear black a lot and my bags are usually bright.


I think Flor is so different as a leather that duplicating this color would not be like duplicating teal in  nappa and also for instance a pebbled leather. I am thinking of adding a teal either Zhoe or Aura. Even though I recently ordered a teal nappa Mia. I think that Flor is so unique duplicating a color for me is not an issue.


----------



## Kylacove

Sickgrl13 said:


> I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


Is there a style you have been wanting to try? I have duplicated colors but in different leathers and styles. You mentioned a large grey bag so order a smaller grey bag for example.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


I am not one to worry about having duplicate colors, or even duplicate styles.  I have at least four tan or brown bags and several black ones.  I think if you like it, get it.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> I want get a bag in the Flor leather but I am stuck.  I already have MM bags in both teal and grey---a gull grey Selene Midi and a octane/jade Aura in additional to another Aura in grey with lamb fur.    What to do?


Maybe get the color you like in a small item or something  that's completely different than what you already have in that color? 
I asked Marco about the shine factor and I think it is more than I originally thought. So, now I'm considering a small item.


----------



## thedseer

I was also thinking a Luna with a Flor flap might be really cool, if that's allowed. I've been wanting a Luna. Though I do still lean towards Aura I think. Need to decide soon...


----------



## lulu212121

Can SLG be ordered in the FLOR? I like both the grey and teal.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Can SLG be ordered in the FLOR? I like both the grey and teal.


Yes SLG can be ordered in Flor. I know jbags07 asked about the Flora and Marco said it could be made.


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Maybe get the color you like in a small item or something  that's completely different than what you already have in that color?
> I asked Marco about the shine factor and I think it is more than I originally thought. So, now I'm considering a small item.



Really?  There is more shine than there appears to be in Marco's photos on Facebook?  They look very muted & matte there.  Except for the teal in the mod shot, that one definitely looks brighter & has more shine to it.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> Yes SLG can be ordered in Flor. I know jbags07 asked about the Flora and Marco said it could be made.


Thank you! I like 2 of the colors. I can't choose


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> @ElainePG I recently requested the grande Mia measurements. Here is what Marco emailed me. Hope this helps.
> 
> Bottom width: 9.4"
> Top width: 12.5"
> Height: 8.4"
> Depth at bottom: 4.3"
> Handle drop: 3.5"


Thank you... that’s just the size I’m looking for. Not overwhelming, but large enough for a daytime bag. Hmmmm... now to think about leather...
But I think I’ll wait for my first bag to arrive before I get another one in the works.


----------



## ElainePG

mleleigh said:


> Not all of Marco’s styles are available on the website. Grande Mia is a larger version of Mia. Some size comparisons have been posted on the pic reference thread that may be useful for you:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-33#post-33136455
> 
> You would need to email him to place an order for a Grande.


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Coastal jewel

H. E. L. P.


----------



## Kylacove

What kind of help?


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> Really?  There is more shine than there appears to be in Marco's photos on Facebook?  They look very muted & matte there.  Except for the teal in the mod shot, that one definitely looks brighter & has more shine to it.



Well, I am very finicky about sparkle as I don't do very well with it.  I noticed it in the taupe and teal pictures, so I asked Marco about it.  His reply was: *All Flor Goat colors have those silver flowers. They're shiny but kind of effect depends a lot on external light. For example, if this material doesn't receive a direct sunlight, it looks matte. As soon as a stronger light is received by that leather those silver dots becomes shiny. That shiny effect isn't too strong at all. It's an effect that remains very elegant, perfectly mixed with the overall look of each bag produced with Flor Goat.  *
He also sent me this other picture: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I love, love, love the matte pictures of the medium grey.  I was almost sure I would get a midi Juliet.  It looks like the perfect bag/leather combination.  I am just afraid it might be a bit too much sparkle for me.
So, talk to me ladies!  Should I, or shouldn't I go "bigger" with midi Juliet?  Or should I play it safer and go to a modified Penelope?  I even thought Phoebe or even a Stella, but I think I may want bigger for the grey.  I also need to remind myself that this is a suede! Or suede like- which is the same in my head.    I so wish I could see this leather irl! (Marco will send me more pictures of the taupe and teal) Decisions, decisions!


----------



## orchidmyst

I asked Marco about the Mia, Diva and Sabrina Midi and he said that the Flor Goat is suitable for these 3 styles. Makes it even harder to choose...


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Well, I am very finicky about sparkle as I don't do very well with it.  I noticed it in the taupe and teal pictures, so I asked Marco about it.  His reply was: *All Flor Goat colors have those silver flowers. They're shiny but kind of effect depends a lot on external light. For example, if this material doesn't receive a direct sunlight, it looks matte. As soon as a stronger light is received by that leather those silver dots becomes shiny. That shiny effect isn't too strong at all. It's an effect that remains very elegant, perfectly mixed with the overall look of each bag produced with Flor Goat. *
> He also sent me this other picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570168
> 
> I love, love, love the matte pictures of the medium grey.  I was almost sure I would get a midi Juliet.  It looks like the perfect bag/leather combination.  I am just afraid it might be a bit too much sparkle for me.
> So, talk to me ladies!  Should I, or shouldn't I go "bigger" with midi Juliet?  Or should I play it safer and go to a modified Penelope?  I even thought Phoebe or even a Stella, but I think I may want bigger for the grey.  I also need to remind myself that this is a suede! Or suede like- which is the same in my head.    I so wish I could see this leather irl! (Marco will send me more pictures of the taupe and teal) Decisions, decisions!


I think the Midi Juliet is the perfect bag/leather combo as well but I have it in Titanium Metallic already so I will choose a different style. 
I think with the grey background, the silver dots will probably not show up as strongly as with the Taupe and Teal because there's a contrast there in color.
You should think of when you would be using this bag, would it be a special occasions bag or an everyday bag? And go from that point to choose the style. You could pick a size like the Mia, which can do for both situations.


----------



## anitalilac

orchidmyst said:


> I asked Marco about the Mia, Diva and Sabrina Midi and he said that the Flor Goat is suitable for these 3 styles. Makes it even harder to choose...


The diva would be stunning in Flor !


----------



## orchidmyst

anitalilac said:


> The diva would be stunning in Flor !


Yes, Marco suggested combining the Flor with a matching Nappa leather for small details like trims and straps, etc.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> H. E. L. P.


I am in the same boat!   I just asked Marco about a Grande Mia in Flor......But I still can't decide, grey or teal?


----------



## starkfan

carterazo said:


> Well, I am very finicky about sparkle as I don't do very well with it.  I noticed it in the taupe and teal pictures, so I asked Marco about it.  His reply was: *All Flor Goat colors have those silver flowers. They're shiny but kind of effect depends a lot on external light. For example, if this material doesn't receive a direct sunlight, it looks matte. As soon as a stronger light is received by that leather those silver dots becomes shiny. That shiny effect isn't too strong at all. It's an effect that remains very elegant, perfectly mixed with the overall look of each bag produced with Flor Goat.  *
> He also sent me this other picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570168
> 
> I love, love, love the matte pictures of the medium grey.  I was almost sure I would get a midi Juliet.  It looks like the perfect bag/leather combination.  I am just afraid it might be a bit too much sparkle for me.
> So, talk to me ladies!  Should I, or shouldn't I go "bigger" with midi Juliet?  Or should I play it safer and go to a modified Penelope?  I even thought Phoebe or even a Stella, but I think I may want bigger for the grey.  I also need to remind myself that this is a suede! Or suede like- which is the same in my head.    I so wish I could see this leather irl! (Marco will send me more pictures of the taupe and teal) Decisions, decisions!


Is Marco able to send you a pic with the full Juliet Midi in the sun, so you can get a better idea of the extent of sparkle? If you're concerned a larger bag like Juliet Midi may be too much sparkle, it may be worth playing it safer with a smaller style! It will really come down to your personal comfort level, I think... That said, the silver sparkly bits do look like they would blend more with the grey Flor leather!

Another alternative may be to choose a bag where you can have larger sections made in another leather (instead of just the trim), eg a flap style like Zhoe or Aura where you can have either the flap itself, or the leather under the flap, made in a plain leather. That would also help tone down the extent of sparkle from the Flor leather sections...


----------



## starkfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am in the same boat!   I just asked Marco about a Grande Mia in Flor......But I still can't decide, grey or teal?


IMO, I think the grey might suit the size of Grande Mia better than teal! Teal strikes me as that glitzy/ornate leather that might work better in slightly smaller styles, eg up to the size of Zhoe at most...


----------



## Sickgrl13

starkfan said:


> IMO, I think the grey might suit the size of Grande Mia better than teal! Teal strikes me as that glitzy/ornate leather that might work better in slightly smaller styles, eg up to the size of Zhoe at most...


I am thinking that too, but I just reviewed my inventory of MM bags/SLGs and sheesh.....I have a lot.   I really have no holes in the collection.  I do get a lot of use of out Phoebe's.... maybe get a little something in Flor but not commit to a full size bag?  Maybe an Iride? 

Aphrodite Plum/geranios pebbled
Aura Grey merinos/lamb fur
Aura Merinos octane/jade
Diva Leopard calf hair
Little Muse River blue Vachetta
Little Muse Silver glitter Pompei
Little Penelope Deep violet merinos
Little Valerie Indigo/fuchsia/teal nappa
Little Valerie Dark green vachetta
Mia Black flat calf
Mia Eggplant Pompei
Mia Amethyst Pompei
Mia Hot pink/light pink Nappa
Mini Zhoe Acid/marine blue nappa
Penelope Fuchsia glitter goat
Penelope Lipstick red Athene
Penelope Messenger Black Merinos
Penelope Midi Apple green pebbled
Phoebe Dark blue metallic
Phoebe Red/black nappa, platinum Diamond
Phoebe Persian green metallic
Phoebe Cobalt metallic
Selene  Scarlet metallic
Selene Midi Thunderstorm grey pebbled
Selene Midi Dark blue Verona
Victoria Iris Verona
Zhoe  Deep violet merinos/teal nappa
Zhoe Legend Black vachetta
Zhoe Legend Bordeaux vachetta
Zhoe Legend Apple green/bluette/flirt red pebbled


----------



## Coastal jewel

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am thinking that too, but I just reviewed my inventory of MM bags/SLGs and sheesh.....I have a lot.   I really have no holes in the collection.  I do get a lot of use of out Phoebe's.... maybe get a little something in Flor but not commit to a full size bag?  Maybe an Iride?
> 
> Aphrodite Plum/geranios pebbled
> Aura Grey merinos/lamb fur
> Aura Merinos octane/jade
> Diva Leopard calf hair
> Little Muse River blue Vachetta
> Little Muse Silver glitter Pompei
> Little Penelope Deep violet merinos
> Little Valerie Indigo/fuchsia/teal nappa
> Little Valerie Dark green vachetta
> Mia Black flat calf
> Mia Eggplant Pompei
> Mia Amethyst Pompei
> Mia Hot pink/light pink Nappa
> Mini Zhoe Acid/marine blue nappa
> Penelope Fuchsia glitter goat
> Penelope Lipstick red Athene
> Penelope Messenger Black Merinos
> Penelope Midi Apple green pebbled
> Phoebe Dark blue metallic
> Phoebe Red/black nappa, platinum Diamond
> Phoebe Persian green metallic
> Phoebe Cobalt metallic
> Selene  Scarlet metallic
> Selene Midi Thunderstorm grey pebbled
> Selene Midi Dark blue Verona
> Victoria Iris Verona
> Zhoe  Deep violet merinos/teal nappa
> Zhoe Legend Black vachetta
> Zhoe Legend Bordeaux vachetta
> Zhoe Legend Apple green/bluette/flirt red pebbled


What a beautiful collection..  my plea for help is exactly the same as others have posted.  #whatroget


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I think the Midi Juliet is the perfect bag/leather combo as well but I have it in Titanium Metallic already so I will choose a different style.
> I think with the grey background, the silver dots will probably not show up as strongly as with the Taupe and Teal because there's a contrast there in color.
> You should think of when you would be using this bag, would it be a special occasions bag or an everyday bag? And go from that point to choose the style. You could pick a size like the Mia, which can do for both situations.



*You are so right about the silver and grey being less of a contrast.  Right now I am leaning towards smaller items in general.  What style are you considering?*



starkfan said:


> Is Marco able to send you a pic with the full Juliet Midi in the sun, so you can get a better idea of the extent of sparkle? If you're concerned a larger bag like Juliet Midi may be too much sparkle, it may be worth playing it safer with a smaller style! It will really come down to your personal comfort level, I think... That said, the silver sparkly bits do look like they would blend more with the grey Flor leather!
> 
> Another alternative may be to choose a bag where you can have larger sections made in another leather (instead of just the trim), eg a flap style like Zhoe or Aura where you can have either the flap itself, or the leather under the flap, made in a plain leather. That would also help tone down the extent of sparkle from the Flor leather sections...



*Great ideas, thank you!  I keep going back to FB to drool after the pictures posted there. *


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Well, I am very finicky about sparkle as I don't do very well with it.  I noticed it in the taupe and teal pictures, so I asked Marco about it.  His reply was: *All Flor Goat colors have those silver flowers. They're shiny but kind of effect depends a lot on external light. For example, if this material doesn't receive a direct sunlight, it looks matte. As soon as a stronger light is received by that leather those silver dots becomes shiny. That shiny effect isn't too strong at all. It's an effect that remains very elegant, perfectly mixed with the overall look of each bag produced with Flor Goat.  *
> He also sent me this other picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570168
> 
> I love, love, love the matte pictures of the medium grey.  I was almost sure I would get a midi Juliet.  It looks like the perfect bag/leather combination.  I am just afraid it might be a bit too much sparkle for me.
> So, talk to me ladies!  Should I, or shouldn't I go "bigger" with midi Juliet?  Or should I play it safer and go to a modified Penelope?  I even thought Phoebe or even a Stella, but I think I may want bigger for the grey.  I also need to remind myself that this is a suede! Or suede like- which is the same in my head.    I so wish I could see this leather irl! (Marco will send me more pictures of the taupe and teal) Decisions, decisions!


The reason I like the grey and went with midi Juliet is because I felt it was not too blingy. It was subtle but in the right sunlight it might sparkle a bit. To me it is a very classy looking leather with enough interest without being over done.


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> *You are so right about the silver and grey being less of a contrast.  Right now I am leaning towards smaller items in general.  What style are you considering?*
> 
> 
> 
> *Great ideas, thank you!  I keep going back to FB to drool after the pictures posted there. *


I'm considering Angelica or Diva for Teal Flor Goat and Penelope or Sabrina Midi for the Grey Flor Goat. I like the look of the teal with the matching leather trim but for grey, I think I want a style with just the Flor Goat


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> The reason I like the grey and went with midi Juliet is because I felt it was not too blingy. It was subtle but in the right sunlight it might sparkle a bit. To me it is a very classy looking leather with enough interest without being over done.



That's actually the reason I went with a smaller more casual bag for my Flor grey - the Penelope Messenger is a more casual style that I very much grab for everyday social outings, and the Flor in grey is subtle enough for me while having a little bit of extra in the details / embellishments that I feel comfortable having it used for the entire bag, and not just a small section as an accent. 

I chatted with Marco about my desire to colorblock the Flor grey, and he made some fabulous suggestions! I am super excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Ok, finally ordered.  And two bags at that....Sigh.  I am weak.  Talk about paralysis by analysis.
1) Phoebe with offwhite/anthracite python flap and the body and sides in either: light grey, dark grey, paloma grey or black nappa.  I will leave it to Marco to choose.  Silver hardware.
2) Iride in Teal Flor with the body/sides in teal nappa.  Light pink interior and light gun metal hardware.


----------



## TotinScience

As my money tree is nonexistent at the moment, I decided to pass on gorgeous Flor and live vicariously through your wonderful orders to come. However, if someone decides that it's not for them, DIBS!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Well, I am very finicky about sparkle as I don't do very well with it.  I noticed it in the taupe and teal pictures, so I asked Marco about it.  His reply was: *All Flor Goat colors have those silver flowers. They're shiny but kind of effect depends a lot on external light. For example, if this material doesn't receive a direct sunlight, it looks matte. As soon as a stronger light is received by that leather those silver dots becomes shiny. That shiny effect isn't too strong at all. It's an effect that remains very elegant, perfectly mixed with the overall look of each bag produced with Flor Goat.  *
> He also sent me this other picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570168
> 
> I love, love, love the matte pictures of the medium grey.  I was almost sure I would get a midi Juliet.  It looks like the perfect bag/leather combination.  I am just afraid it might be a bit too much sparkle for me.
> So, talk to me ladies!  Should I, or shouldn't I go "bigger" with midi Juliet?  Or should I play it safer and go to a modified Penelope?  I even thought Phoebe or even a Stella, but I think I may want bigger for the grey.  I also need to remind myself that this is a suede! Or suede like- which is the same in my head.    I so wish I could see this leather irl! (Marco will send me more pictures of the taupe and teal) Decisions, decisions!


I know i am late replying, but i think the midi Juliet is stunning in The  gray Flor....i am not a flashy gal either, and MM metallics were my first , after 30+ years of bag buying....but i think the Flor will be amazing in oerson, especially if worn with a simple outfit...

What did u decide!


----------



## Kylacove

I've been wanting to try goat leather but the other offerings have been the wrong colors or too blingy. May have to cave and get something or regret it later.


----------



## jbags07

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am thinking that too, but I just reviewed my inventory of MM bags/SLGs and sheesh.....I have a lot.   I really have no holes in the collection.  I do get a lot of use of out Phoebe's.... maybe get a little something in Flor but not commit to a full size bag?  Maybe an Iride?
> 
> Aphrodite Plum/geranios pebbled
> Aura Grey merinos/lamb fur
> Aura Merinos octane/jade
> Diva Leopard calf hair
> Little Muse River blue Vachetta
> Little Muse Silver glitter Pompei
> Little Penelope Deep violet merinos
> Little Valerie Indigo/fuchsia/teal nappa
> Little Valerie Dark green vachetta
> Mia Black flat calf
> Mia Eggplant Pompei
> Mia Amethyst Pompei
> Mia Hot pink/light pink Nappa
> Mini Zhoe Acid/marine blue nappa
> Penelope Fuchsia glitter goat
> Penelope Lipstick red Athene
> Penelope Messenger Black Merinos
> Penelope Midi Apple green pebbled
> Phoebe Dark blue metallic
> Phoebe Red/black nappa, platinum Diamond
> Phoebe Persian green metallic
> Phoebe Cobalt metallic
> Selene  Scarlet metallic
> Selene Midi Thunderstorm grey pebbled
> Selene Midi Dark blue Verona
> Victoria Iris Verona
> Zhoe  Deep violet merinos/teal nappa
> Zhoe Legend Black vachetta
> Zhoe Legend Bordeaux vachetta
> Zhoe Legend Apple green/bluette/flirt red pebbled


You have an amazing collection!  Have you ever done a family portrait?

I think Iride would be a stunning choice....awhile back there was a special python glitzy suede that i actually ordered in an Iride...so i think its a great choice for Flor


----------



## jbags07

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ok, finally ordered.  And two bags at that....Sigh.  I am weak.  Talk about paralysis by analysis.
> 1) Phoebe with offwhite/anthracite python flap and the body and sides in either: light grey, dark grey, paloma grey or black nappa.  I will leave it to Marco to choose.  Silver hardware.
> 2) Iride in Teal Flor with the body/sides in teal nappa.  Light pink interior and light gun metal hardware.


Those are both beautiful choices


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ok, finally ordered.  And two bags at that....Sigh.  I am weak.  Talk about paralysis by analysis.
> 1) Phoebe with offwhite/anthracite python flap and the body and sides in either: light grey, dark grey, paloma grey or black nappa.  I will leave it to Marco to choose.  Silver hardware.
> 2) Iride in Teal Flor with the body/sides in teal nappa.  Light pink interior and light gun metal hardware.


Love your choices!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> You have an amazing collection!  Have you ever done a family portrait?
> 
> I think Iride would be a stunning choice....awhile back there was a special python glitzy suede that i actually ordered in an Iride...so i think its a great choice for Flor


I have been trying to decide between python or Flor for a Flora bag (both in grey tones with light gunmetal HW). Ever since I saw @lenie 's python Flora I've been obsessing about that pattern. And then the Flor happened. Anyone have thoughts about the Python and how it is holding up? I really can't order two bags at this time, so I"ll likely choose one v. the other print.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I have been trying to decide between python or Flor for a Flora bag (both in grey tones with light gunmetal HW). Ever since I saw @lenie 's python Flora I've been obsessing about that pattern. And then the Flor happened. Anyone have thoughts about the Python and how it is holding up? I really can't order two bags at this time, so I"ll likely choose one v. the other print.


How did i miss @lenie ’s python Flora!

If you love the Flor leather, my advice is...get that one because you will not ever be able to order it again, but you will be able to get a python embossed most likely down the road.....i think Marco will be able to always get them ..fashion trends cycle animal prints in and out, but they are always a classic, especially the python...so i say, don’t miss out on the Flor!  I think its going to be amazing in person....and all 3 colors will be very chic in a Flora....


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ok, finally ordered.  And two bags at that....Sigh.  I am weak.  Talk about paralysis by analysis.
> 1) Phoebe with offwhite/anthracite python flap and the body and sides in either: light grey, dark grey, paloma grey or black nappa.  I will leave it to Marco to choose.  Silver hardware.
> 2) Iride in Teal Flor with the body/sides in teal nappa.  Light pink interior and light gun metal hardware.



These both sound gorgeous!



jbags07 said:


> I know i am late replying, but i think the midi Juliet is stunning in The  gray Flor....i am not a flashy gal either, and MM metallics were my first , after 30+ years of bag buying....but i think the Flor will be amazing in oerson, especially if worn with a simple outfit...
> 
> What did u decide!



I think Marco picked the perfect designs to highlight the Flor design/qualities. I also fell in love with the Juliet in grey Flor at first sight (the Juliet is actually one of the designs that I immediately wanted when I discovered MM), but ultimately I think I will end up getting Juliet, just with a different color/leather.

I'm not one for metallics myself, but the metallics I've seen in this thread are just SO gorgeous - surprisingly, not too flashy at all, even for my taste, especially the darker metallics.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> How did i miss @lenie ’s python Flora!
> 
> If you love the Flor leather, my advice is...get that one because you will not ever be able to order it again, but you will be able to get a python embossed most likely down the road.....i think Marco will be able to always get them ..fashion trends cycle animal prints in and out, but they are always a classic, especially the python...so i say, don’t miss out on the Flor!  I think its going to be amazing in person....and all 3 colors will be very chic in a Flora....


good advice. Thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lades, I could be wrong but I do not think that this leather s going to be blingy at all.  It may catch the sunlight a bit, but from how Marco has described it to me, it is going to be exquisite and not in your face metallic.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> good advice. Thanks.


Let us know what u decide


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> These both sound gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I think Marco picked the perfect designs to highlight the Flor design/qualities. I also fell in love with the Juliet in grey Flor at first sight (the Juliet is actually one of the designs that I immediately wanted when I discovered MM), but ultimately I think I will end up getting Juliet, just with a different color/leather.
> 
> I'm not one for metallics myself, but the metallics I've seen in this thread are just SO gorgeous - surprisingly, not too flashy at all, even for my taste, especially the darker metallics.


Yes, exactly...if younare tempted to try one of his metallics you won’t be disappointed...


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I know i am late replying, but i think the midi Juliet is stunning in The  gray Flor....i am not a flashy gal either, and MM metallics were my first , after 30+ years of bag buying....but i think the Flor will be amazing in oerson, especially if worn with a simple outfit...
> 
> What did u decide!


I agree with you! How come I haven't decided yet. I figure I still have a couple hours to make up my mind. 
Also, I keep going back and forth between Juliet midi and Penelope. I keep wondering,: do I modify the Penelope to wear crossbody, or keep it unmodified to use as a clutch?


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Yes, exactly...if younare tempted to try one of his metallics you won’t be disappointed...



I don't know if it's still available, but I saw a post from early this year with a swatch of the Laminato Metallic Eggplant. It is the PERFECT shade of purple, and just metallic enough to be eye-catching, but not in an overly obnoxious way that sometimes metallics can be. I have been soooooo tempted, but I cant decide which design to go with.

The Victoria Midi is on my wishlist, but I think I want that in a more subtle/muted color, since it would be more of an everyday-bag bag for me.

The Juliet Midi, though... I think it would be gorgeous in a dark purple metallic. Super cute to go out and hang out with friends, but with enough space to carry a good amount of things for a long day.


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> I agree with you! How come I haven't decided yet. I figure I still have a couple hours to make up my mind.
> Also, I keep going back and forth between Juliet midi and Penelope. I keep wondering,: do I modify the Penelope to wear crossbody, or keep it unmodified to use as a clutch?



The beauty of the modified crossbody Penelope is that you can use it either way, wristlet strap or Messenger strap.  Just remove the crossbody strap (the wristlet strap is attached to the zipper pull & it's removable also)!  I have one that's the modified crossbody and I love the versatility of it!  Hope this helps your decision.  I have not placed my order yet.  Still deciding.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I agree with you! How come I haven't decided yet. I figure I still have a couple hours to make up my mind.
> Also, I keep going back and forth between Juliet midi and Penelope. I keep wondering,: do I modify the Penelope to wear crossbody, or keep it unmodified to use as a clutch?


Lol it is so hard to decide!  Any of the options you describe will make a beautiful bag   I was bad  and ordered a couple, i just could not resist this leather...and one of my bags is the gray Flor in midi Juliet...so of course i would influence you in that direction   But Penelope would be awesome too...i just think midi Juliet is stunning in the gray....


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't know if it's still available, but I saw a post from early this year with a swatch of the Laminato Metallic Eggplant. It is the PERFECT shade of purple, and just metallic enough to be eye-catching, but not in an overly obnoxious way that sometimes metallics can be. I have been soooooo tempted, but I cant decide which design to go with.
> 
> The Victoria Midi is on my wishlist, but I think I want that in a more subtle/muted color, since it would be more of an everyday-bag bag for me.
> 
> The Juliet Midi, though... I think it would be gorgeous in a dark purple metallic. Super cute to go out and hang out with friends, but with enough space to carry a good amount of things for a long day.


Yes, i know which one you are talking about!  That is a gorgeous color/leather....i have the lilac purple metallic in midi Juliet and it is one of my favorite leathers, its just beautiful...its lighter and pebbled, but i love that laminato leather and its on my wishlist too....and i think the eggplant laminato would be amazing in midi Juliet......it would be bold, but a very fun bag! On the pic thread, there is a silver laminato  Hera...its gorgeous and i think the eggplant would be great in that bag too....so many choices   Lol.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
_Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_


I think this is going to be a gorgeous bag


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_



The Penelope Messenger sounds lovely! (I got the grey Flor in the Pennie Messenger as well - we have good taste!  )

That strap option sounds really neat - how much is the drop for the "short carry" (i.e. is it over one shoulder only, or is this more of a hand-held/forearm/elbow-carry option)?



jbags07 said:


> Yes, i know which one you are talking about!  That is a gorgeous color/leather....i have the lilac purple metallic in midi Juliet and it is one of my favorite leathers, its just beautiful...its lighter and pebbled, but i love that laminato leather and its on my wishlist too....and i think the eggplant laminato would be amazing in midi Juliet......it would be bold, but a very fun bag! On the pic thread, there is a silver laminato  Hera...its gorgeous and i think the eggplant would be great in that bag too....so many choices   Lol.



Your Midi Juliet sounds gorgeous!! Do you have a mod shot or pictures posted?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> *There is now a “little Minerva”..* but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..


Whoa...back up. There’s a little Minerva??


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_


Little Minerva?! I almost wrote him a while back requesting this!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> The Penelope Messenger sounds lovely! (I got the grey Flor in the Pennie Messenger as well - we have good taste!  )
> 
> That strap option sounds really neat - how much is the drop for the "short carry" (i.e. is it over one shoulder only, or is this more of a hand-held/forearm/elbow-carry option)?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Midi Juliet sounds gorgeous!! Do you have a mod shot or pictures posted?


Your Penelope will be beautiful!  And i did post a pic awhile back but i can take another in the sunlight tomro....


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ok, finally ordered.  And two bags at that....Sigh.  I am weak.  Talk about paralysis by analysis.
> 1) Phoebe with offwhite/anthracite python flap and the body and sides in either: light grey, dark grey, paloma grey or black nappa.  I will leave it to Marco to choose.  Silver hardware.
> 2) Iride in Teal Flor with the body/sides in teal nappa.  Light pink interior and light gun metal hardware.


You're making me reconsider Iride...


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> I'm considering Angelica or Diva for Teal Flor Goat and Penelope or Sabrina Midi for the Grey Flor Goat. I like the look of the teal with the matching leather trim but for grey, I think I want a style with just the Flor Goat



Agreed!  I am actually wanting all of mine in flor only.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> These both sound gorgeous!
> 
> I think Marco picked the perfect designs to highlight the Flor design/qualities. I also fell in love with the Juliet in grey Flor at first sight (the Juliet is actually one of the designs that I immediately wanted when I discovered MM), but ultimately I think I will end up getting Juliet, just with a different color/leather.
> 
> I'm not one for metallics myself, but the metallics I've seen in this thread are just SO gorgeous - surprisingly, not too flashy at all, even for my taste, especially the darker metallics.





LuvNLux said:


> The beauty of the modified crossbody Penelope is that you can use it either way, wristlet strap or Messenger strap.  Just remove the crossbody strap (the wristlet strap is attached to the zipper pull & it's removable also)!  I have one that's the modified crossbody and I love the versatility of it!  Hope this helps your decision.  I have not placed my order yet.  Still deciding.



Yes!!! It's so versatile. I love it! I haven't made up my mind either.  Almost there.  I think.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758


This is very helpful!  I was wondering how different the teal would look in different lighting.  

I really like the detail in this pattern. I think I only want it in a SLG, though. I'm not really a pattern bag person. I can't do color blocks either.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758


Thank you for posting these, really loving the idea of colorblocking after seeing this!


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> The Penelope Messenger sounds lovely! (I got the grey Flor in the Pennie Messenger as well - we have good taste!  )
> 
> That strap option sounds really neat - how much is the drop for the "short carry" (i.e. is it over one shoulder only, or is this more of a hand-held/forearm/elbow-carry option)?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Midi Juliet sounds gorgeous!! Do you have a mod shot or pictures posted?


You customize the short carry strap to your own liking. Some people like 7" or 9" if you plan to carry the bag on the shoulder as well.


----------



## Cleda

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758



Thanks for these photos! I wasn't keen on the floral pattern initially, but all the close-up shots appealed to me. I really like the raised texture and shiny dots. I do hope Marco will offer this leather again in another pattern in future, like stripes or a geometric print. In the meantime, I think I will get a Penelope in grey Flor, it is too interesting a leather to miss!

I was concerned about the suede as suede doesn't do well in humid Singapore. But Marco said "Flor is produced on suede goat skins but it's so "covered" that you surely won't have any kind of problem with humidity."


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> This is very helpful!  I was wondering how different the teal would look in different lighting.
> 
> I really like the detail in this pattern. I think I only want it in a SLG, though. I'm not really a pattern bag person. I can't do color blocks either.





jbags07 said:


> Thank you for posting these, really loving the idea of colorblocking after seeing this!





Cleda said:


> Thanks for these photos! I wasn't keen on the floral pattern initially, but all the close-up shots appealed to me. I really like the raised texture and shiny dots. I do hope Marco will offer this leather again in another pattern in future, like stripes or a geometric print. In the meantime, I think I will get a Penelope in grey Flor, it is too interesting a leather to miss!
> 
> I was concerned about the suede as suede doesn't do well in humid Singapore. But Marco said "Flor is produced on suede goat skins but it's so "covered" that you surely won't have any kind of problem with humidity."



You're welcome, ladies!  always happy to enable...


----------



## msd_bags

Coastal jewel said:


> Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_


Is there one?  Can't wait to see how it looks!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Lol it is so hard to decide!  Any of the options you describe will make a beautiful bag   I was bad  and ordered a couple, i just could not resist this leather...and one of my bags is the gray Flor in midi Juliet...so of course i would influence you in that direction   But Penelope would be awesome too...i just think midi Juliet is stunning in the gray....


Oooh another midi Juliet in grey! It's the perfect leather for the bag! What other item did you order?


----------



## thedseer

Still so torn on the style to get, but the dark teal nappa has my heart. Zhoe (any of them), Aura, Midi Juliet, and Luna have been on my wishlist, all of which seem like good choices for this leather. I think I'm worried about what I would get use out of. I carry my Modena to work pretty much every day, though sometimes my Soulmate instead. I have two young kids, so I carry a diaper bag most of the time on the weekends (though I realize that won't be for forever). I also have a Midi Soulmate, 2 Penelope Messengers, a Star, and a handful of the smaller bags, but aside from the smaller bags, most don't get much use these days. I suppose a Flor Modena would be useful, or something else big enough for a laptop, but I think I'd prefer a smaller bag in this leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Whoa...back up. There’s a little Minerva??


TenK..  Yes...  what are your thoughts?  I know it will be my next bag but I chickened out  for the Flor...  might be too much.    You saw the size?  

Devyn:  Yes!  Size looks perfectly petite.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Oooh another midi Juliet in grey! It's the perfect leather for the bag! What other item did you order?


I know, midi Juliet looks amazing in the gray Flor    And i also could not resist that teal Aura


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Penelope messenger in grey Flor, Dark gunmetal and detachable strap that allows for short and long carry. Marco make these straps with two buckles and then provides a short and longer leather insert,  I quite dithered because there is now a “little Minerva”.. but my fear was that it would be too big and busy for me..
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)_


This sounds adorable! I can't wait to see someone here post one.


----------



## Cleda

I like how Minerva looks like, but even the Midi is big for me. The dimensions of the Little Minerva is just right! May be my next order...


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> TenK..  Yes...  what are your thoughts?  I know it will be my next bag but I chickened out  for the Flor...  might be too much.    You saw the size?
> 
> Devyn:  Yes!  Size looks perfectly petite.


A photo of Little Minerva would be helpful. I will just wait for Marco to release the details and photo. I hope he is very, very busy with lots and lots of orders.


----------



## orchidmyst

thedseer said:


> Still so torn on the style to get, but the dark teal nappa has my heart. Zhoe (any of them), Aura, Midi Juliet, and Luna have been on my wishlist, all of which seem like good choices for this leather. I think I'm worried about what I would get use out of. I carry my Modena to work pretty much every day, though sometimes my Soulmate instead. I have two young kids, so I carry a diaper bag most of the time on the weekends (though I realize that won't be for forever). I also have a Midi Soulmate, 2 Penelope Messengers, a Star, and a handful of the smaller bags, but aside from the smaller bags, most don't get much use these days. I suppose a Flor Modena would be useful, or something else big enough for a laptop, but I think I'd prefer a smaller bag in this leather.


You would probably get more use out of a smaller bag in this leather since you use these more and would still continue to in the future. I understand the problem of having to carry a lot of things but in the end if you pick a bag that you doesn't suit your lifestyle, you would not use the bag much and you don't know if it would suit you in the future. It's better to buy for what you would use now.


----------



## southernbelle43

While I await my gray Flor Juliet midi, I am enjoying my new to me black Venezia Penelope Messenger.  I cannot believe I ever thought this bag was too small.  It holds a ton, is light weight and easy to carry.  My, how our tastes change over a two year span.


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758


The colors look so much better in these pictures. The grey especially looks much brighter instead of dull and blah to me. I'm getting my grey Diana in Flor.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Deadline was yesterday.  I sent my order but haven’t heard back... anyone else?


----------



## Kylacove

I just heard back about an hour ago.


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758



Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!! This definitely solidified my feeling that gray was the perfect choice for me.  But all three of them are simply beautiful. I can't wait to see all of the creations everyone has been talking about!



orchidmyst said:


> You customize the short carry strap to your own liking. Some people like 7" or 9" if you plan to carry the bag on the shoulder as well.



Thank you for clarifying! I like the idea - I do sometimes swing my crossbody bags to carry over the one shoulder in some situations, and sometimes the strap will be way too long. Hmmmmm... 



southernbelle43 said:


> While I await my gray Flor Juliet midi, I am enjoying my new to me black Venezia Penelope Messenger.  I cannot believe I ever thought this bag was too small.  It holds a ton, is light weight and easy to carry.  My, how our tastes change over a two year span.
> View attachment 4571268



I love the size/style of the Penelope Messenger. I don't have one from MM, but I have a similar-sized bag from Kate Spade that sees SO much use from me under many different occasions.  The Penelope Messenger has more storage/pockets, so I am definitely looking forward to seeing how it compares!

This print really surprised me.  I usually have a strong dislike for anything that resembles an animal print (i.e. leopard, lizard, crocodile, snake, etc.) but I like the look.  How does the texture compare to the other MM leathers?


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!! This definitely solidified my feeling that gray was the perfect choice for me.  But all three of them are simply beautiful. I can't wait to see all of the creations everyone has been talking about!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for clarifying! I like the idea - I do sometimes swing my crossbody bags to carry over the one shoulder in some situations, and sometimes the strap will be way too long. Hmmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> I love the size/style of the Penelope Messenger. I don't have one from MM, but I have a similar-sized bag from Kate Spade that sees SO much use from me under many different occasions.  The Penelope Messenger has more storage/pockets, so I am definitely looking forward to seeing how it compares!
> 
> This print really surprised me.  I usually have a strong dislike for anything that resembles an animal print (i.e. leopard, lizard, crocodile, snake, etc.) but I like the look.  How does the texture compare to the other MM leathers?


I  am not a fan of exotics.  I had never even thought of this leather as similar to an exotic to be truthful, just a “ patterned” leather. I would describe venezia as thick and chewy, similar to Verona but not as soft.  It seems to be a hardy leather but I have not had a bag  long enough to evaluate it. It is no longer available, so I was very lucky to have a sweet poster reply to my plea on BST for a Penelope messenger in venezia.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I  am not a fan of exotics.  I had never even thought of this leather as similar to an exotic to be truthful, just a “ patterned” leather. I would describe venezia as thick and chewy, similar to Verona but not as soft.  It seems to be a hardy leather but I have not had a bag  long enough to evaluate it. It is no longer available, so I was very lucky to have a sweet poster reply to my plea on BST for a Penelope messenger in venezia.



Well, it's a gorgeous-looking bag! I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it. 

---

Owners of Juliet Midi - is this a style that will lose its shape / sag over time? Do you have thoughts about it after multiple uses / long term usage, or any mods that you would definitely suggest?

I know that the structure of the bag is somewhat dependent on the leather, so I am asking out of curiosity as I gave in to temptation (to the horror of my money tree) and asked Marco about creating a Juliet Midi for me out of the Laminato Eggplant.

I am definitely thinking of adding an exterior slip pocket with magnet, but I'm undecided on the handles - whether I want them to have a lower profile (for hand-carry only) or if I want to increase the drop so I can carry on my forearm/elbow as well. One thing I'm concerned about is I don't want the handles to "stick up", particularly for the Juliet Midi, because I like the silhouette it currently has and I think taller handles might interfere with that.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Well, it's a gorgeous-looking bag! I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it.
> 
> ---
> 
> Owners of Juliet Midi - is this a style that will lose its shape / sag over time? Do you have thoughts about it after multiple uses / long term usage, or any mods that you would definitely suggest?
> 
> I know that the structure of the bag is somewhat dependent on the leather, so I am asking out of curiosity as I gave in to temptation (to the horror of my money tree) and asked Marco about creating a Juliet Midi for me out of the Laminato Eggplant.
> 
> I am definitely thinking of adding an exterior slip pocket with magnet, but I'm undecided on the handles - whether I want them to have a lower profile (for hand-carry only) or if I want to increase the drop so I can carry on my forearm/elbow as well. One thing I'm concerned about is I don't want the handles to "stick up", particularly for the Juliet Midi, because I like the silhouette it currently has and I think taller handles might interfere with that.



I have the Juliet midi in vacchetta which has good and bad points.  The vacchetta keeps its shape well. I have used it a lot and as you can see, it has a little sag, but retains its shape.  The bag is empty in this photo.



I do not use the  original zipper pocket on mine. It is small and tight in the vacchetta leather.  I only use the two slip pockets on the other side, pictured above,  that I asked him to add.  For my gray Flor Juliet midi I requested Marco to omit the zipped pocket and only put the slip pockets on it.  I prefer the pocket to be stitched up the middle to make two pockets.  

I have not heard anyone else mention this, but my  vacchatta is so thick that I could not get the zippers open without a lot of trouble and it scraped the leather when I opened it.  I had to pull so hard to get the zippers to work that both zipper holders separated.  In this photo you can see how the part that the zipper tab is attached to came apart. I am afraid to take pliers and force it back together for fear that it will break off completely. At least now it is all together and I can leave the bag open.



This is  why I questioned Marco about the texture of the goat Flor.  He assured me that it is thinner and I will have no problem like I had with the vacchetta.  I only use the handle to pick up the bag, so I have no opinion about it.  it does not stick up that much in its original style. I hope this helps.

Having said this, I love the style. I carry this bag a lot (I just leave it open and don't worry about the zippers because I prefer open tops anyway).  So I have ordered another one as you know.


----------



## tenKrat

I wore this Grande Mia again today. I love the look and feel of this “chunky” Africa regular tanned leather. The mud color is so versatile. I can wear it with everything in my closet. I wear neutrals, mostly bold colors, and a few select pastels like mauve and lilac.


----------



## Kylacove

ohmisseevee said:


> Well, it's a gorgeous-looking bag! I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it.
> 
> ---
> 
> Owners of Juliet Midi - is this a style that will lose its shape / sag over time? Do you have thoughts about it after multiple uses / long term usage, or any mods that you would definitely suggest?
> 
> I know that the structure of the bag is somewhat dependent on the leather, so I am asking out of curiosity as I gave in to temptation (to the horror of my money tree) and asked Marco about creating a Juliet Midi for me out of the Laminato Eggplant.
> 
> I am definitely thinking of adding an exterior slip pocket with magnet, but I'm undecided on the handles - whether I want them to have a lower profile (for hand-carry only) or if I want to increase the drop so I can carry on my forearm/elbow as well. One thing I'm concerned about is I don't want the handles to "stick up", particularly for the Juliet Midi, because I like the silhouette it currently has and I think taller handles might interfere with that.


I have midi Juliet in nappa and it is easy to open wide to out my items inside and no problem with zippers. I would add a rear slip pocket as the front pocket is so small. I only use top handles to pick up the bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> I wore this Grande Mia again today. I love the look and feel of this “chunky” Africa regular tanned leather. The mud color is so versatile. I can wear it with everything in my closet. I wear neutrals, mostly bold colors, and a few select pastels like mauve and lilac.
> View attachment 4571453


Love this.  Absolutely love...


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> I wore this Grande Mia again today. I love the look and feel of this “chunky” Africa regular tanned leather. The mud color is so versatile. I can wear it with everything in my closet. I wear neutrals, mostly bold colors, and a few select pastels like mauve and lilac.
> View attachment 4571453


Love your mud bag. Don't know why my mud bag looks different, but it has grown on me. I ordered the grey Flor to get my grey.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Well, it's a gorgeous-looking bag! I hope you get a lot of mileage out of it.
> 
> ---
> 
> Owners of Juliet Midi - is this a style that will lose its shape / sag over time? Do you have thoughts about it after multiple uses / long term usage, or any mods that you would definitely suggest?
> 
> I know that the structure of the bag is somewhat dependent on the leather, so I am asking out of curiosity as I gave in to temptation (to the horror of my money tree) and asked Marco about creating a Juliet Midi for me out of the Laminato Eggplant.
> 
> I am definitely thinking of adding an exterior slip pocket with magnet, but I'm undecided on the handles - whether I want them to have a lower profile (for hand-carry only) or if I want to increase the drop so I can carry on my forearm/elbow as well. One thing I'm concerned about is I don't want the handles to "stick up", particularly for the Juliet Midi, because I like the silhouette it currently has and I think taller handles might interfere with that.



I own the midi Juliet in Verona, a leather that is soft and pliable, and getting more so by the day. I wanted a leather that would be light, maintain a bit of structure, and also be soft. "Softly structured" is the way I generally roll, unless it's a hobo style and then I just like it to be a smooshy pile of leathery love. Marco steered me away from the merinos because he thought it might be too soft for what I wanted. He did suggest nappa and vacchetta as well, as they tend to hold structure well, but the color and texture of the Verona won me over.

I'm attaching a photo of me wearing it recently - apologies for the bathroom shot! In this photo, the bag is loaded, which helps maintain its cute "box" structure. However, you can still see how the sides pull out at the strap attachment, which shows how pliable the bag is. If I didn't have the bag filled, it would be more collapsed.

If I order another Juliet, I personally would get it with a bit more structure --either with a leather such as nappa and/or with backing so that the bag could withhold its shape more. I really go back and forth on this because I think the bag looks great both ways, but I think I like a bauletto bag that holds it's shape. As for handles, I had assumed mine would come with the larger handle drop I saw on other's midi bags, but mine are a lower profile. I think this was totally by accident and I didn't notice it when I received it. I like to carry my bags by the handles and on my arm, and the small handles on mine means an awkward handle carry, and it definitely can't be carried on my arm. But it depends on what you like. I do like how they look with the size of the bag. 
My bag has both a slip pocket and the zippered pocket. I find that I don't really use the slip pocket and I really like the look of the zippered pocket that comes standard with the bag. My key holder fit perfectly there, and it could easily hold other things if needed (too small for a phone, though). So my next Juliet would likely not have the outside slip pocket but just have the standard zippered one. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## jbags07

thedseer said:


> Still so torn on the style to get, but the dark teal nappa has my heart. Zhoe (any of





ohmisseevee said:


> The Penelope Messenger sounds lovely! (I got the grey Flor in the Pennie Messenger as well - we have good taste!  )
> 
> That strap option sounds really neat - how much is the drop for the "short carry" (i.e. is it over one shoulder only, or is this more of a hand-held/forearm/elbow-carry option)?
> 
> 
> 
> Your Midi Juliet sounds gorgeous!! Do you have a mod shot or pictures posted?


here are a couple of pix for color......but its hard to really capture this color for some reason....it looks more silver in the pix...the color is wisteria metallic pebbled, and its stunning in person....

I agree its worth adding with the back slip pocket as others mentioned....as for handles, its preference....these handles do not work for me as i need an arm carry option...so i am sending this back to have them made a little longer, with a 4.5 inch drop....


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I own the midi Juliet in Verona, a leather that is soft and pliable, and getting more so by the day. I wanted a leather that would be light, maintain a bit of structure, and also be soft. "Softly structured" is the way I generally roll, unless it's a hobo style and then I just like it to be a smooshy pile of leathery love. Marco steered me away from the merinos because he thought it might be too soft for what I wanted. He did suggest nappa and vacchetta as well, as they tend to hold structure well, but the color and texture of the Verona won me over.
> 
> I'm attaching a photo of me wearing it recently - apologies for the bathroom shot! In this photo, the bag is loaded, which helps maintain its cute "box" structure. However, you can still see how the sides pull out at the strap attachment, which shows how pliable the bag is. If I didn't have the bag filled, it would be more collapsed.
> 
> If I order another Juliet, I personally would get it with a bit more structure --either with a leather such as nappa and/or with backing so that the bag could withhold its shape more. I really go back and forth on this because I think the bag looks great both ways, but I think I like a bauletto bag that holds it's shape. As for handles, I had assumed mine would come with the larger handle drop I saw on other's midi bags, but mine are a lower profile. I think this was totally by accident and I didn't notice it when I received it. I like to carry my bags by the handles and on my arm, and the small handles on mine means an awkward handle carry, and it definitely can't be carried on my arm. But it depends on what you like. I do like how they look with the size of the bag.
> My bag has both a slip pocket and the zippered pocket. I find that I don't really use the slip pocket and I really like the look of the zippered pocket that comes standard with the bag. My key holder fit perfectly there, and it could easily hold other things if needed (too small for a phone, though). So my next Juliet would likely not have the outside slip pocket but just have the standard zippered one.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571494
> View attachment 4571491


Interesting that in the softer leather it has a different shape when carried.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> The colors look so much better in these pictures. The grey especially looks much brighter instead of dull and blah to me. I'm getting my grey Diana in Flor.


Happy to be of service.  
That will be a fabulous bag!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I just heard back about an hour ago.


I heard back from him about mid morning.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!! This definitely solidified my feeling that gray was the perfect choice for me.  But all three of them are simply beautiful. I can't wait to see all of the creations everyone has been talking about!


You're welcome!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I wore this Grande Mia again today. I love the look and feel of this “chunky” Africa regular tanned leather. The mud color is so versatile. I can wear it with everything in my closet. I wear neutrals, mostly bold colors, and a few select pastels like mauve and lilac.
> View attachment 4571453


I love it in this leather.  The leather looks so yummy.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts on the Midi Julie - definitely really helpful. 

I prefer structured bags myself, though not always (a slouchy bag looks great when it's slouchy) and I really like the look of the structured Midi Juliet. I will definitely have to ask Marco about whether the Laminato Eggplant will hold up with use.
I do love the look of the zippered pocket on the outside so I think I will keep that. After some consideration I think I might ask for a lower profile with the handles, though, since I don't want tall handles in the silhouette and don't see a strong need to carry by my forearm.

jbags07, that metallic tassel is gorgeous. I'm not normally a tassel person but it looks so sassy and fitting with the gorgeous metallic leather you chose!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you all for sharing your thoughts on the Midi Julie - definitely really helpful.
> 
> I prefer structured bags myself, though not always (a slouchy bag looks great when it's slouchy) and I really like the look of the structured Midi Juliet. I will definitely have to ask Marco about whether the Laminato Eggplant will hold up with use.
> I do love the look of the zippered pocket on the outside so I think I will keep that. After some consideration I think I might ask for a lower profile with the handles, though, since I don't want tall handles in the silhouette and don't see a strong need to carry by my forearm.
> 
> jbags07, that metallic tassel is gorgeous. I'm not normally a tassel person but it looks so sassy and fitting with the gorgeous metallic leather you chose!


 Marco will help you design your perfect Juliet!!!!


----------



## djfmn

I just saw this photo posted on MM Facebook showing the lovely midi Victoria in taupe Flor.  Its gorgeous I love this bag. 
I really like the Flor leather it is such a fabulous and unusual leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

Alas, I had to pass on the Flor leather because my phone decided to quit (couldn't handle the last OS update, I guess). So, my bag money was rerouted to a new iphone. On the flip side, I will now be able to take fabulous
 photos of my bags. 
I look forward to gazing at all of your Flor acquisitions.


----------



## LuvNLux

I have a question for everyone who has owned a Juliet Midi, did you get the wider straps or the standard ones?  I would love to hear your thoughts on the size of straps.  I have been debating this since I ordered one in the Flor gray specialty leather.  And then there is the handle drop decision!  Does anyone have the 4” or 4.5 inch ones for arm carry?  Are they “too tall” or stick up too much in your opinion?  Anyone have a photo of the taller ones? I think the standard ones are 3”.  So many decisions!


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question for everyone who has owned a Juliet Midi, did you get the wider straps or the standard ones?  I would love to hear your thoughts on the size of straps.  I have been debating this since I ordered one in the Flor gray specialty leather.  And then there is the handle drop decision!  Does anyone have the 4” or 4.5 inch ones for arm carry?  Are they “too tall” or stick up too much in your opinion?  Anyone have a photo of the taller ones? I think the standard ones are 3”.  So many decisions!



My handles measure at a 2.25" drop -- very small. The size looks great on the size of the bag but I would rather have slightly taller handles as I like to handle carry my bags-- 3" would be preferable to me. I ordered mine with the regular strap and so far it feels fine. I do shift the bag when I feel the weight. I think a thicker strap would look fine as well, perhaps give it an edgier feel (seems to be on trend right now).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kimbashop said:


> My handles measure at a 2.25" drop -- very small. The size looks great on the size of the bag but I would rather have slightly taller handles as I like to handle carry my bags-- 3" would be preferable to me. I ordered mine with the regular strap and so far it feels fine. I do shift the bag when I feel the weight. I think a thicker strap would look fine as well, perhaps give it an edgier feel (seems to be on trend right now).


I wonder why your handle drop is so short when the website says 4.1 inches?


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wonder why your handle drop is so short when the website says 4.1 inches?


I requested Marco to make me a shorter handle drop back when I ordered my Juliet last winter and I swear, it seems like all the subsequent bags are getting shorter drops as well! Even in the mod shots on the website the drop seems more similar to mine compared to what some of the earlier bags had. 



LuvNLux said:


> I have a question for everyone who has owned a Juliet Midi, did you get the wider straps or the standard ones?  I would love to hear your thoughts on the size of straps.  I have been debating this since I ordered one in the Flor gray specialty leather.  And then there is the handle drop decision!  Does anyone have the 4” or 4.5 inch ones for arm carry?  Are they “too tall” or stick up too much in your opinion?  Anyone have a photo of the taller ones? I think the standard ones are 3”.  So many decisions!


By straps do you mean the crossbody strap? I have mine with a standard width and I find it just right, no need for a wider one IMO. But I imagine if someone appreciates a wider strap like on camera bags, then it may be more comfortable .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> I requested Marco to make me a shorter handle drop back when I ordered my Juliet last winter and I swear, it seems like all the subsequent bags are getting shorter drops as well! Even in the mod shots on the website the drop seems more similar to mine compared to what some of the earlier bags had.
> .


That’s interesting! I  thought it was a little strange seeing several Juliet midis with different strap drops, when it didn’t seem like different handle drops were requested.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> My handles measure at a 2.25" drop -- very small. The size looks great on the size of the bag but I would rather have slightly taller handles as I like to handle carry my bags-- 3" would be preferable to me. I ordered mine with the regular strap and so far it feels fine. I do shift the bag when I feel the weight. I think a thicker strap would look fine as well, perhaps give it an edgier feel (seems to be on trend right now).



That's interesting!  I actually didn't realize that the website provided the handle drop, but I see it now.

Do you have a bag with a 3" drop for handles that you've tested out to see which size works best for you to handle carry? Or do you have another Juliet Midi with a different handle drop?


----------



## LuvNLux

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question for everyone who has owned a Juliet Midi, did you get the wider straps or the standard ones?  I would love to hear your thoughts on the size of straps.  I have been debating this since I ordered one in the Flor gray specialty leather.  And then there is the handle drop decision!  Does anyone have the 4” or 4.5 inch ones for arm carry?  Are they “too tall” or stick up too much in your opinion?  Anyone have a photo of the taller ones? I think the standard ones are 3”.  So many decisions!



Yes exactly!  There are so many handle drop sizes from 2 to 3 to 4 inches, shown here on PF on the Juliet that I am hopelessly confused!  If I order the taller handles, I don't want the bag to look weird, especially when used crossbody.  Thanks to all who replied.


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wonder why your handle drop is so short when the website says 4.1 inches?


I'm not sure. I didn't request them to be altered. I know that another MM customer had ordered low profile handles, and hers measure that height of mine. I'm wondering if these new low-profile handles are becoming standard on the midi, or if it was just a mistake on mine.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> That's interesting!  I actually didn't realize that the website provided the handle drop, but I see it now.
> 
> Do you have a bag with a 3" drop for handles that you've tested out to see which size works best for you to handle carry? Or do you have another Juliet Midi with a different handle drop?


She is my only one so I can't compare. I will say though, that on my next juliet midi order (and there will be one!) I will request 3" or more handle drop. I know that if you scroll up on this thread, you will see pics of my bag with a ruler, and picks of kylacove's bag with the higher handle drop (she is measuring hers in the photo, too).


----------



## jbags07

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wonder why your handle drop is so short when the website says 4.1 inches?


Mine is 2.25 also....


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> Yes exactly!  There are so many handle drop sizes from 2 to 3 to 4 inches, shown here on PF on the Juliet that I am hopelessly confused!  If I order the taller handles, I don't want the bag to look weird, especially when used crossbody.  Thanks to all who replied.


I have a couple of midi Juliets on order, and requested a 4.5 inch drop so i can arm carry, as my other Juliets arrived too short...when they ship and arrive, i can post pix so you can see how they look.  I also like the profile of the bag with the shorter handles, but i need the bags to be functional or i won’t ever use them... and in our communications Marco said he feels the bag looks good with the 4.5 inch drop and i trust his opinion....


----------



## LuvNLux

jbags07 said:


> I have a couple of midi Juliets on order, and requested a 4.5 inch drop so i can arm carry, as my other Juliets arrived too short...when they ship and arrive, i can post pix so you can see how they look.  I also like the profile of the bag with the shorter handles, but i need the bags to be functional or i won’t ever use them... and in our communications Marco said he feels the bag looks good with the 4.5 inch drop and i trust his opinion....



Thank you!  I would like to see photos of the larger handles on a bag.  An actual bag.  So hard to picture these things!  You are right, function is super important too.


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> Thank you!  I would like to see photos of the larger handles on a bag.  An actual bag.  So hard to picture these things!  You are right, function is super important too.


I'd like to see this drop, too.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> I have a couple of midi Juliets on order, and requested a 4.5 inch drop so i can arm carry, as my other Juliets arrived too short...when they ship and arrive, i can post pix so you can see how they look.  I also like the profile of the bag with the shorter handles, but i need the bags to be functional or i won’t ever use them... and in our communications Marco said he feels the bag looks good with the 4.5 inch drop and i trust his opinion....



That would be great, thank you!

I'd like to see pictures of the handle drop as well as being arm-carried.  I don't see myself arm-carrying, but it's hard to say one way or another since I do use my bags in different ways.



Kimbashop said:


> She is my only one so I can't compare. I will say though, that on my next juliet midi order (and there will be one!) I will request 3" or more handle drop. I know that if you scroll up on this thread, you will see pics of my bag with a ruler, and picks of kylacove's bag with the higher handle drop (she is measuring hers in the photo, too).



I did find your post as well as kylacove's earlier while I was hunting down reference pictures for the Juliet Midi - than you, they were helpful!


----------



## thedseer

After emailing with Marco, I officially decided on a Zhoe in the dark teal Flor. I'm excited since I've been wanting a Zhoe since they debuted.


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> After emailing with Marco, I officially decided on a Zhoe in the dark teal Flor. I'm excited since I've been wanting a Zhoe since they debuted.


Can't wait to see it!  Did you request that it all be in Flor or do you want the edges in solid color?
I went for a Phoebe in this color.  It is so pretty!


----------



## ohmisseevee

thedseer said:


> After emailing with Marco, I officially decided on a Zhoe in the dark teal Flor. I'm excited since I've been wanting a Zhoe since they debuted.





carterazo said:


> Can't wait to see it!  Did you request that it all be in Flor or do you want the edges in solid color?
> I went for a Phoebe in this color.  It is so pretty!



These are both going to be gorgeous!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, here are more pictures that Marco sent me. I always want to see a new color next to one I already have. It helps me understand the color better.   If you're still on the fence, I hope this helps you jump in.
> View attachment 4570755
> View attachment 4570756
> View attachment 4570757
> View attachment 4570758


Wow.  I think I'm glad I was in Scotland when this came out!  Otherwise, I'd really be broke!


----------



## LuvNLux

TotinScience said:


> I requested Marco to make me a shorter handle drop back when I ordered my Juliet last winter and I swear, it seems like all the subsequent bags are getting shorter drops as well! Even in the mod shots on the website the drop seems more similar to mine compared to what some of the earlier bags had.
> 
> 
> By straps do you mean the crossbody strap? I have mine with a standard width and I find it just right, no need for a wider one IMO. But I imagine if someone appreciates a wider strap like on camera bags, then it may be more comfortable .



Yes, I do mean the crossbody strap.  Marco said either the standard width or the wider strap would look fine with the Juliet.  I am hoping that someone who has the wider Juliet strap can post a pic here.  Trying to picture the wider strap in my mind is just not working for me.!


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Wow.  I think I'm glad I was in Scotland when this came out!  Otherwise, I'd really be broke!


Not to enable or anything but I think he is still taking orders for Flor!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Not to enable or anything but I think he is still taking orders for Flor!!!


You have a mean streak, but I am immune because i already bought one!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> You have a mean streak, but I am immune because i already bought one!


I told we are definitely kindred spirits or perhaps even long lost sisters
I am seriously considering another one. I love that teal but I am so broke


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I told we are definitely kindred spirits or perhaps even long lost sisters
> I am seriously considering another one. I love that teal but I am so broke



I bought one in each color... after ordering my first MM... and I also am in the process of working with Marco to create the perfect Juliet Midi for me, in the Laminato Eggplant. I just couldn't help myself, especially seeing how beautiful all three Flor colors were. (One of them is supposed to be a gift.)


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I told we are definitely kindred spirits or perhaps even long lost sisters
> I am seriously considering another one. I love that teal but I am so broke


My problem is not lack of money right now because I  downsized and sold about 4-5 bags.  But it won't be downsizing if i buy more. Having said that, I do believe we are kindred spirits.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I bought one in each color... after ordering my first MM... and I also am in the process of working with Marco to create the perfect Juliet Midi for me, in the Laminato Eggplant. I just couldn't help myself, especially seeing how beautiful all three Flor colors were. (One of them is supposed to be a gift.)


I love "supposed" to be a gift.  How devious we are on this site!  My favorite excuse is I "traded" for it.  Bwah ha ha ha


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I love "supposed" to be a gift.  How devious we are on this site!  My favorite excuse is I "traded" for it.  Bwah ha ha ha



After ordering I was sad that I didn't get to keep it myself. xD But, this is for one of my closest friends and she will love it - combo birthday gift + Christmas present.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> After ordering I was sad that I didn't get to keep it myself. xD But, this is for one of my closest friends and she will love it - combo birthday gift + Christmas present.


I gave a bag to my very best friend for her birthday. She lives in a country where most packages get stolen in shipment. I had to send it to her daughter in London who was going to visit her mother. I had to not only pay for shipping to the UK but I had to pay customs as well. It was worth every penny she loves the bag and I cannot tell you how much pleasure it gave me to see her enjoy a bag from MM.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> After ordering I was sad that I didn't get to keep it myself. xD But, this is for one of my closest friends and she will love it - combo birthday gift + Christmas present.


You are very sweet to do that for her!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I gave a bag to my very best friend for her birthday. She lives in a country where most packages get stolen in shipment. I had to send it to her daughter in London who was going to visit her mother. I had to not only pay for shipping to the UK but I had to pay customs as well. It was worth every penny she loves the bag and I cannot tell you how much pleasure it gave me to see her enjoy a bag from MM.



That is super sweet of you!! That is awesome that she loves the bag, and you are an amazing friend to do that for her.



southernbelle43 said:


> You are very sweet to do that for her!!!



Thank you! She is one of my very fashionable friends, and I really want to introduce her to MM. I don't even have any of my MM bags in hand but my experience with Marco, the bespoke experience, and this community have been incredible!


----------



## coach943

I've been carrying my color-blocked Miss M in Pompei. I'm usually very gentle on my bags, but for some reason I've been in situations where I've been treating my bag much less nicely than I usually do. This includes getting caught in an epic downpour. 

I can't tell you how much I love this bag! I love the size and that it is super comfortable to carry. And you can't even tell I've been abusing it for the past couple of weeks.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I've been carrying my color-blocked Miss M in Pompei. I'm usually very gentle on my bags, but for some reason I've been in situations where I've been treating my bag much less nicely than I usually do. This includes getting caught in an epic downpour.
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love this bag! I love the size and that it is super comfortable to carry. And you can't even tell I've been abusing it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4572974


I was just looking in my closet and spied my two Little Miss M's. They are awesome handbags for those of us who love totes. And your color blocking is really fashionable.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> That would be great, thank you!
> 
> I'd like to see pictures of the handle drop as well as being arm-carried.  I don't see myself arm-carrying, but it's hard to say one way or another since I do use my bags in different ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I did find your post as well as kylacove's earlier while I was hunting down reference pictures for the Juliet Midi - than you, they were helpful!


After reading all of this I had to go and measure mine. They are 3 inches and I did not request any modification.


----------



## lulu212121

coach943 said:


> I've been carrying my color-blocked Miss M in Pompei. I'm usually very gentle on my bags, but for some reason I've been in situations where I've been treating my bag much less nicely than I usually do. This includes getting caught in an epic downpour.
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love this bag! I love the size and that it is super comfortable to carry. And you can't even tell I've been abusing it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4572974


I had carried my Platinum Pompei from April until a few weeks ago and it looks immaculate!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylcacove.. I Love you mud bag.. what leathers are combined with it???


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I've been carrying my color-blocked Miss M in Pompei. I'm usually very gentle on my bags, but for some reason I've been in situations where I've been treating my bag much less nicely than I usually do. This includes getting caught in an epic downpour.
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love this bag! I love the size and that it is super comfortable to carry. And you can't even tell I've been abusing it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4572974


That color blocking is so amazing. I always love these color block bags when I see them but I am so clueless at selecting one myself.


----------



## bagshopr

I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.


----------



## ohmisseevee

coach943 said:


> I've been carrying my color-blocked Miss M in Pompei. I'm usually very gentle on my bags, but for some reason I've been in situations where I've been treating my bag much less nicely than I usually do. This includes getting caught in an epic downpour.
> 
> I can't tell you how much I love this bag! I love the size and that it is super comfortable to carry. And you can't even tell I've been abusing it for the past couple of weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4572974



Your Miss M is SO classy and striking. I love the colorblocking choices that you made!


----------



## Aminu

bagshopr said:


> I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.


I've waited up to 3 months when he's been really busy. No need to be worried. It's always worth the wait!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> You have a mean streak, but I am immune because i already bought one!


----------



## djfmn

bagshopr said:


> I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.


I think it is a little early to be concerned. What bag did you order?


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Wow.  I think I'm glad I was in Scotland when this came out!  Otherwise, I'd really be broke!


Me thinks you could still ask for one...


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> Kylcacove.. I Love you mud bag.. what leathers are combined with it???


It was supposed to be mud and light beige Africa,  but I really think the darker color is chocolate instead of mud. When I first saw it I had a reaction similar to drinking what you thought was iced tea and it turned out to be Diet Coke, what the heck. It has since grown on me. Marco is so sweet we were going through grey leathers to remake the bag, then the Flor promo hit. My grey bag will be Diana with Flor in front, grey Verona in back, with black handles. And it will look different from the other Diana.


----------



## carterazo

bagshopr said:


> I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.


It is still too early. I would give it another 4 weeks at least. If by then you haven't heard from Marco, you could always ask him how far along your bag is in the process. Hang in there. It is a long wait, but always worth it!


----------



## mkpurselover

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't know if it's still available, but I saw a post from early this year with a swatch of the Laminato Metallic Eggplant. It is the PERFECT shade of purple, and just metallic enough to be eye-catching, but not in an overly obnoxious way that sometimes metallics can be. I have been soooooo tempted, but I cant decide which design to go with.
> 
> The Victoria Midi is on my wishlist, but I think I want that in a more subtle/muted color, since it would be more of an everyday-bag bag for me.
> 
> The Juliet Midi, though... I think it would be gorgeous in a dark purple metallic. Super cute to go out and hang out with friends, but with enough space to carry a good amount of things for a long day.



Hi Ladies, I have a metallic eggplant midi Angel on order, it's been 2 months and still waiting, partly because Marco had to reorder the leather, so you might want to check with him on a availability.   It finally shipped last week, but its taking forever 'cause I chose to go cheap shipping!


----------



## Kimbashop

thedseer said:


> After emailing with Marco, I officially decided on a Zhoe in the dark teal Flor. I'm excited since I've been wanting a Zhoe since they debuted.





carterazo said:


> Can't wait to see it!  Did you request that it all be in Flor or do you want the edges in solid color?
> I went for a Phoebe in this color.  It is so pretty!



I seriously cannot wait to see these!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Not to enable or anything but I think he is still taking orders for Flor!!!


 Oh dear!


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> That color blocking is so amazing. I always love these color block bags when I see them but I am so clueless at selecting one myself.


I find color-blocking to be hard, too. I had three colors in mind as possibilities and asked Marco to go with what he thought would look best. I love how it turned out.


----------



## Cleda

bagshopr said:


> I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.



I placed my first order on 1 Oct, so just a day after you. I've asked recently, when ordering my Flor item, and Marco said his current lead time from order to shipping is about 6 weeks. But I suppose it may vary depending on your order size, bag style and leather availability.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Six weeks...! I think it will definitely be worth the wait, but I can't contain myself!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I bought one in each color... after ordering my first MM... and I also am in the process of working with Marco to create the perfect Juliet Midi for me, in the Laminato Eggplant. I just couldn't help myself, especially seeing how beautiful all three Flor colors were. (One of them is supposed to be a gift.)


Lol   MM bags are a rabbit hole...welcome to the club   Its very addicting...


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> After ordering I was sad that I didn't get to keep it myself. xD But, this is for one of my closest friends and she will love it - combo birthday gift + Christmas present.


What a special and lovely gift!


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Lol   MM bags are a rabbit hole...welcome to the club   Its very addicting...



They are indeed a rabbit hole. I can see myself wearing so many MM designs and I LOVE that we can customize just about everything about them, so they suit our needs.  I can't wait to spread the word by showing off how beautiful they are! If I had endless amounts of money I definitely would have purchased several more - Victoria Midi, Diana, Valerie, Aurora... and that's just for starters.



jbags07 said:


> What a special and lovely gift!



My friend is 100% worth it and I hope she will love it.


----------



## bagshopr

Thanks for all your replies.  I ordered a Theia. I've never ordered a custom bag before, and the site doesn't say how long it will take to fulfill the order. But I will relax and be patient.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> They are indeed a rabbit hole. I can see myself wearing so many MM designs and I LOVE that we can customize just about everything about them, so they suit our needs.  I can't wait to spread the word by showing off how beautiful they are! If I had endless amounts of money I definitely would have purchased several more - Victoria Midi, Diana, Valerie, Aurora... and that's just for starters.
> 
> 
> 
> My friend is 100% worth it and I hope she will love it.



Yes please spread the word.  Marco does not have that big a profit margin.  He pays his employees a fair wage, does his own leather sourcing, makes bags himself.  We want him to succeed and the more we spread the word the better.


----------



## Fancyfree

A question from a newbee: 
I am in the process of choosing customization of my first MM bags.  I'm wondering,- does one pay the full price or a deposit when one places one's order?


----------



## Kylacove

I don't think your bag goes on the production schedule until paid in full. I have placed an order and asked Marco to hold the invoice for a few days until I got the money together. Hope that helps.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Marco has recently created the "little minerva" which is a smaller version of the ever popular Minerva and Minerva midi.    I understand that he is also still taking orders for Flor.  
He kindly provided additional information to me so I could better make a decision.  
Here are Little Minerva dimensions:

_Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)

Price is 365 EU in pebbled.  

In terms of Flor he says...I would combine Flor with a matching Nappa color obviously. Body of the bag would be in Flor but straps, interiors and some other parts would be in Nappa. A Little Minerva in Flor would be simply stunning!    Flor Pattern would be on the back panel, flap and pocket panels.    The rest of the purse and straps would be nappa.  

He has suggested Grey or black nappa with the grey flor.  You all have seen the color combos with the teal and taupe.  _


----------



## djfmn

I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you for info, Kylacove


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.
> View attachment 4573805
> View attachment 4573806


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Marco has recently created the "little minerva" which is a smaller version of the ever popular Minerva and Minerva midi.    I understand that he is also still taking orders for Flor.
> He kindly provided additional information to me so I could better make a decision.
> Here are Little Minerva dimensions:
> 
> _Base width: 10.6” (cm. 27)
> Height: 8.7” (cm 22)
> Depth: 3.7” (cm. 9,5)
> Handle drop: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)
> 
> Price is 365 EU in pebbled.
> 
> In terms of Flor he says...I would combine Flor with a matching Nappa color obviously. Body of the bag would be in Flor but straps, interiors and some other parts would be in Nappa. A Little Minerva in Flor would be simply stunning!    Flor Pattern would be on the back panel, flap and pocket panels.    The rest of the purse and straps would be nappa.
> 
> He has suggested Grey or black nappa with the grey flor.  You all have seen the color combos with the teal and taupe.  _


Oh boy....i have 2 midi Minervas and love this style....they are not everyday bags for me, only when i need to bring ipad, book, etc etc with me....so the little Minerva will be a perfect daily bag


----------



## jbags07

Someone asked me last month to post an outside pic of my octane merinos bag in order to get a better sense of the color....i wore it today and remembered to take a pic....really love the color, and love the mini Zhoe....its a fabulous crossbody bag....


----------



## jbags07




----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.
> View attachment 4573805
> View attachment 4573806



  

It's so beautiful!!

(I almost regret not getting a Juliet Midi in one of the Flor leathers myself...)

When you get a chance, can you also measure the strap drop, for those of us who are curious?


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4573859
> View attachment 4573860



Love it. The chains really do give it an edginess that I like, and I don't usually like chains / lots of hardware on my handbags.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Love it. The chains really do give it an edginess that I like, and I don't usually like chains / lots of hardware on my handbags.


Yes, i love the chain effect also. This bag comes with a shorter strap also, you can unbuckle the longer strap from the chain and attach the shorter strap for shoulder carry. Its a wonderfully designed bag. Marco selected bright pink lining and it looks fabulous with the octane...


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.
> View attachment 4573805
> View attachment 4573806


Bottom photo is closer to the color. Although it changes in different light.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Seeing the actual pictures of the bags makes such a big impression.  I hadn't thought I was impressed with the Flora or Phoebe based off of the website photos, but after seeing some of the recent additions to the picture/reference thread and the different leathers, I am SOLD on the Flora - it is so adorable, and the perfect size for an evening bag or accessory pouch!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Seeing the actual pictures of the bags makes such a big impression.  I hadn't thought I was impressed with the Flora or Phoebe based off of the website photos, but after seeing some of the recent additions to the picture/reference thread and the different leathers, I am SOLD on the Flora - it is so adorable, and the perfect size for an evening bag or accessory pouch!


Both are such great bags...i have Flora in a bunch of different colors/leathers, and some phoebes too that i can post next week in the pix thread if you want to see more colors/leathers....they come with a chain strap which looks very nice with each bag, but i always also order a leather crossbody strap too for a different look...each bag also comes with card slots built into the lining, so no need for a wallet....


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Seeing the actual pictures of the bags makes such a big impression.  I hadn't thought I was impressed with the Flora or Phoebe based off of the website photos, but after seeing some of the recent additions to the picture/reference thread and the different leathers, I am SOLD on the Flora - it is so adorable, and the perfect size for an evening bag or accessory pouch!


If you check out the seller Mautto on Etsy, and she has a website also, i think its Mautto.com...you can get different kinds/lengths of chains....i am going to get some shorter chains, with maybe a dressier link, and you can dress up the Flora easily , plus a very short shoulder chain strap adds a different/dressier carry option....


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.
> View attachment 4573805
> View attachment 4573806



Fabulous looking bag in the flor. Definitely a great style to show off that leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

WHY is this so hard.  I decide and Un-decide.    The mini Zhoe is just so darn cute.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Both are such great bags...i have Flora in a bunch of different colors/leathers, and some phoebes too that i can post next week in the pix thread if you want to see more colors/leathers....they come with a chain strap which looks very nice with each bag, but i always also order a leather crossbody strap too for a different look...each bag also comes with card slots built into the lining, so no need for a wallet....



 It was actually your pictures that inspired me! So many options and it has a lot of versatility if you can size down to a bag that small, which I am usually able to do for quick outings or errands.



jbags07 said:


> If you check out the seller Mautto on Etsy, and she has a website also, i think its Mautto.com...you can get different kinds/lengths of chains....i am going to get some shorter chains, with maybe a dressier link, and you can dress up the Flora easily , plus a very short shoulder chain strap adds a different/dressier carry option....


I can't even tell you how much my heart exploded with joy when I looked at all of those strap options... I never thought much of swapping put different straps on my bags but I'm a huge versatility gal - I love the idea of being able to change the function or look of something by just adding or removing something, like a strap!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> It's so beautiful!!
> 
> (I almost regret not getting a Juliet Midi in one of the Flor leathers myself...)
> 
> When you get a chance, can you also measure the strap drop, for those of us who are curious?


Which strap drop the messenger or the handles?


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> Love it. The chains really do give it an edginess that I like, and I don't usually like chains / lots of hardware on my handbags.


The chains along with the leather makes the bag look more classy. I have one without the chain and it really looks a lot plainer.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Yes, i love the chain effect also. This bag comes with a shorter strap also, you can unbuckle the longer strap from the chain and attach the shorter strap for shoulder carry. Its a wonderfully designed bag. Marco selected bright pink lining and it looks fabulous with the octane...


I want to point out that the short strap is not part of the standard Zhoe and is an additional extra that most of us order for the Zhoe. Everyone has different preferences for handle drop and if you carry it over the shoulder, you would need it a bit longer, like around 9", as opposed to 6-7" for hand carrying.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> It was actually your pictures that inspired me! So many options and it has a lot of versatility if you can size down to a bag that small, which I am usually able to do for quick outings or errands.
> 
> 
> I can't even tell you how much my heart exploded with joy when I looked at all of those strap options... I never thought much of swapping put different straps on my bags but I'm a huge versatility gal - I love the idea of being able to change the function or look of something by just adding or removing something, like a strap!


The great thing about Flora is,  keep your cards, essentials in it, use for errands, then u can toss it into a tote or larger bag when u need to carry more stuff...i love the versatility of this bag!  

Glad u liked Mautto   So many cool straps on Etsy ....it can really change the look/function of a bag so much switching out straps...and i love all of her different chain link options....

there is a plastic link strap that comes in a few lengths and colors i recently discovered (from hrh) and definitely plan to get the clear one....maybe the black too....i will attach pix that show the site...they are pricey but fun i think....if u look at the Speedy pic, the midi Juliet is similar and would be great with this chain...same with Zhoe, Flora, phoebe etc....


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> I want to point out that the short strap is not part of the standard Zhoe and is an additional extra that most of us order for the Zhoe. Everyone has different preferences for handle drop and if you carry it over the shoulder, you would need it a bit longer, like around 9", as opposed to 6-7" for hand carrying.


Oh! i guess i had forgotten that its an extra   Sorry if i confused anyone....i custom order strap sizes for every bag that i order, so i never  remember which bag straps are extra lol


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Oh! i guess i had forgotten that its an extra   Sorry if i confused anyone....i custom order strap sizes for every bag that i order, so i never  remember which bag straps are extra lol


Same here. I order short straps for all the small bags and I customize the length of the shoulder straps too.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> Same here. I order short straps for all the small bags and I customize the length of the shoulder straps too.


That is a good idea to order short straps fir the smaller bags, i have been focused on extra long crossbody straps...going to look at shorter straps now too....  i just ordered an Aura in the Flor teal, thinking a short strap maybe for this in addition to the longer shoulder strap it comes with....anyone with an Aura think a short strap would look good? In pix it looks very boxy so i am not sure how it would look, but it would make the style more functional for me....


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Which strap drop the messenger or the handles?



Handle drop!


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> That is a good idea to order short straps fir the smaller bags, i have been focused on extra long crossbody straps...going to look at shorter straps now too....  i just ordered an Aura in the Flor teal, thinking a short strap maybe for this in addition to the longer shoulder strap it comes with....anyone with an Aura think a short strap would look good? In pix it looks very boxy so i am not sure how it would look, but it would make the style more functional for me....


I ordered a short strap for my Aura, this is what it would look like.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Handle drop!


It is 2.5 Inches. It is shorter than my other mid Juliet which is closer to 4 inches. I would prefer it to be 4 Inches but it works for me. My recommendation is that if you order a midi Juliet you specify the handle length you want. I will also let Marco know that I do not think any midi Juliet handle should be less than 4 inches. Just my opinion.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco to take some photos of Flor leathers with some contrasting nappa. He sent me photos of the grey and taupe with different nappa leathers. I also asked for some teal flor with contrast nappa photos I have not received any with the Teal but here are the grey and taupe Flor photos. I was interested in seeing them with a contrast to see how it looks.


----------



## Shelby33

I haven't posted in a while-maybe back when he was considering closing up shop. Just wanted to say I'm really happy that this seems to no longer be the case. I'm seeing more of his bags in the "what handbag are you using" thread and they are all beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Just returned from a short trip during which my Pompei bag got quite wet at least 3 times. It wiped right off and it is still pristine.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> I ordered a short strap for my Aura, this is what it would look like.
> View attachment 4574267


I love this. Thank u for posting. I am going to add this to my order   Thank u again


----------



## jbags07

Not sure if it would be too busy to colorblock Flor with more than one accent color, byt after seeing the contrast leathers @djfmn added above, something like these could be done....especially on Aura, Mia, and Zhoe styles....either the flap or just the underside, for those not wanting a full pattern bag.....

I am set on my Flor orders but loving these 3 color combos....my next bag i am thinking to do one of these 3 color blocks, on a Mia or Grande Mia, and with a short Zhoe handle added to get that similar chain effect....


----------



## Coastal jewel

I have decided!  I have ordered...  with a little help from my friends.  I’m going with the little Minerva in grey Nappa.  The purse with have Grey Flor back and flap... and the rest will be grey Nappa.  EXCITED


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I have decided!  I have ordered...  with a little help from my friends.  I’m going with the little Minerva in grey Nappa.  The purse with have Grey Flor back and flap... and the rest will be grey Nappa.  EXCITED


It sounds lovely!!  So many of us seem to love the gray color.


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> I have decided!  I have ordered...  with a little help from my friends.  I’m going with the little Minerva in grey Nappa.  The purse with have Grey Flor back and flap... and the rest will be grey Nappa.  EXCITED


This will be gorgeous!

Sidenote: This is a tough one for me to sit out as grey bags are a real weakness.


----------



## lenie

What are the measurements for the little Minerva? Is this a new size? I know there is the regular and midi Minerva,  didn't know there was a smaller one.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> What are the measurements for the little Minerva? Is this a new size? I know there is the regular and midi Minerva,  didn't know there was a smaller one.


Post 29649 has all the sizes.


----------



## lulu212121

lenie said:


> What are the measurements for the little Minerva? Is this a new size? I know there is the regular and midi Minerva,  didn't know there was a smaller one.



I was going to ask this, too. I missed it!



southernbelle43 said:


> Post 29649 has all the sizes.



Thank you! 

I am going to add this bag to my order! It's the perfect size for me! So excited!!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> I have decided!  I have ordered...  with a little help from my friends.  I’m going with the little Minerva in grey Nappa.  The purse with have Grey Flor back and flap... and the rest will be grey Nappa.  EXCITED


I think this combo will be amazing! Great choice


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> It is 2.5 Inches. It is shorter than my other mid Juliet which is closer to 4 inches. I would prefer it to be 4 Inches but it works for me. My recommendation is that if you order a midi Juliet you specify the handle length you want. I will also let Marco know that I do not think any midi Juliet handle should be less than 4 inches. Just my opinion.



Thank you! After asking Marco for his feedback, we decided on very low handle drops for my Juliet Midi - 1" to 2". I'm leaving it to his discretion, only specifying that I don't intend to arm carry. I'll definitely post pictures once I receive it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Exited others are joining in on the Little Minerva.  I jokingly asked Marco for one a couple months ago... and it’s here?  Magic.    As an aside for US customers, Paypay conversion to EU is awful.  I had a PayPal balance, and it was almost $20 US more on a EU 365.. I switched over to my Amex...  just a reminder...


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Exited others are joining in on the Little Minerva.  I jokingly asked Marco for one a couple months ago... and it’s here?  Magic.    As an aside for US customers, Paypay conversion to EU is awful.  I had a PayPal balance, and it was almost $20 US more on a EU 365.. I switched over to my Amex...  just a reminder...


Yes I had Am ex do it and it was less.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes I had Am ex do it and it was less.


How do you make that happen when using amex through paypal?


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I bought the grey Flor midi Juliet. Marco sent me the sample because I was told him I was ok with any lining and hardware. The bag has the dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware. The leather is absolutely spectacular. This leather is much prettier in real life than the photos. It is more subtle and not blingy at all. I like the lining also being grey. I love love love it. Took two quick photos because I am heading out the door. Here they are.
> View attachment 4573805
> View attachment 4573806


Wow! So lucky you got yours already! Please post more pics real soon!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Wow! So lucky you got yours already! Please post more pics real soon!


I got the sample bag that Marco made for the photo shoot.  The other reason it arrived so quickly is because I had bought the Mia in indigo from the sale bags a couple of weeks ago and he shipped them together.  Normally it takes about 6 to 8 weeks and sometimes a little longer depending on his production queue. This is unusual but purely based on me purchasing sample bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> How do you make that happen when using amex through paypal?


I am not sure.  AmEx is just listed as my preferred method of payment?  Someone posted how to do it several years ago.  I will see if I can locate that posting or maybe they will see this and explain it. 
It is in 16726 posting on this thread.  But you can see my reply to this as well.


----------



## Kylacove

carterazo said:


> How do you make that happen when using amex through paypal?


During checkout PayPal by default has currency exchange via PayPal.  You can change that option to have credit card process currency exchange. I believe it is cheaper.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure.  AmEx is just listed as my preferred method of payment?  Someone posted how to do it several years ago.  I will see if I can locate that posting or maybe they will see this and explain it.
> It is in 16726 posting on this thread.  But you can see my reply to this as well.



Thanks for the reminder and post number! 
I have found it's much clearer to do it from a computer as opposed to a phone - everyone else's mileage may vary, of course.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you! After asking Marco for his feedback, we decided on very low handle drops for my Juliet Midi - 1" to 2". I'm leaving it to his discretion, only specifying that I don't intend to arm carry. I'll definitely post pictures once I receive it.


Good that you spoke to Marco and decided what will work for you. I am 5 4" and 120 lbs and at my size I would not be able to fit my hands through anything less than 2 inches.


Kylacove said:


> During checkout PayPal by default has currency exchange via PayPal.  You can change that option to have credit card process currency exchange. I believe it is cheaper.


I have saved at least $20 per bag doing this.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure.  AmEx is just listed as my preferred method of payment?  Someone posted how to do it several years ago.  I will see if I can locate that posting or maybe they will see this and explain it.
> It is in 16726 posting on this thread.  But you can see my reply to this as well.


I am not sure if I am allowed to post this but this is where I learned about getting a better exchange rate on paypal.

https://thepointsguy.com/2017/05/save-money-by-changing-paypal-currency-setting-for-invoices/


----------



## Carrots808

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco to take some photos of Flor leathers with some contrasting nappa. He sent me photos of the grey and taupe with different nappa leathers. I also



Hi ladies, I am new to MM. Recently, I got 2 bags with one being a grey Juliet Midi in Flor leather.  I just want to thank everyone for being so helpful. 

I was actually thinking of getting a Minerva midi in taupe or grey Flor but I couldn’t picture it. Thank you for posting his replies coz it’s really making me consider getting another Flor or maybe just wait for a different type of leather for the minerva midi.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> How do you make that happen when using amex through paypal?


Thru Amex


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Thru Amex


I just checked PayPal to see how my currency conversion was being handled . The site says you will be asked every time you use a credit card if you want the card to do the conversion. At the bottom it says "American Express will always be paid in dollars."  ?? So this means that PayPal will convert and pay in dollars despite anything else.  The last couple of times I bought a bag I thought I remembered using AmEx, but I had used my default bank account, so they paid Marco in euros, not dollars.  I think I was wrong about AmEX in my above post.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> I just checked PayPal to see how my currency conversion was being handled . The site says you will be asked every time you use a credit card if you want the card to do the conversion. At the bottom it says "American Express will always be paid in dollars."  ?? So this means that PayPal will convert and pay in dollars despite anything else.  The last couple of times I bought a bag I thought I remembered using AmEx, but I had used my default bank account, so they paid Marco in euros, not dollars.  I think I was wrong about AmEX in my above post.


Pay pal doesn’t make it easy...  on my last order, I has a paypal balance so initially said just pay w that.  It was going to be $419.  So I switched to AMEX and it popped up in my email as $398.  Pay pal tends to bury the ability to change but I think it use Amex currency converter, at least for me... this time.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you! After asking Marco for his feedback, we decided on very low handle drops for my Juliet Midi - 1" to 2". I'm leaving it to his discretion, only specifying that I don't intend to arm carry. I'll definitely post pictures once I receive it.


Every choice is personal. I would just worry with the 1-2 inch drop that you would not be able to pick up the bag by the handles, as they will be too small to allow for that. Just something to think about....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Every choice is personal. I would just worry with the 1-2 inch drop that you would not be able to pick up the bag by the handles, as they will be too small to allow for that. Just something to think about....


I had the same thought I am not sure you could get your fingers under a one inch strap to even pick up the bag?


----------



## djfmn

My handle drop on my midi Juliet grey Flor is 2.5 inches and it is long enough for me to hand hold and for the handles to come together and hold comfortably. My opinion is if it is any shorter than this the handles would not meet to allow for comfortably hand holding. As I said this is just my opinion. My preference is the standard handle drop of 4.1 inches. There is an option of a shorter handle drop which is 3 inches which is a $0 upgrade. My midi Juliet in grey Flor was the bag Marco used for photographing. Here are some photos showing how the handles come together in my hand. I am 5' 4" and around 120 lbs.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Every choice is personal. I would just worry with the 1-2 inch drop that you would not be able to pick up the bag by the handles, as they will be too small to allow for that. Just something to think about....





southernbelle43 said:


> I had the same thought I am not sure you could get your fingers under a one inch strap to even pick up the bag?





djfmn said:


> My handle drop on my midi Juliet grey Flor is 2.5 inches and it is long enough for me to hand hold and for the handles to come together and hold comfortably. My opinion is if it is any shorter than this the handles would not meet to allow for comfortably hand holding. As I said this is just my opinion. My preference is the standard handle drop of 4.1 inches. There is an option of a shorter handle drop which is 3 inches which is a $0 upgrade. My midi Juliet in grey Flor was the bag Marco used for photographing. Here are some photos showing how the handles come together in my hand. I am 5' 4" and around 120 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575496
> View attachment 4575497



Thank you all for the thoughts! It was Marco who suggested the 1" drop, but I had the same concern that the handles would not be able to come together comfortably. I actually like the handle drop on the Midi Juliet that you have here, so I might ask for a 2.5" handle drop, which is plenty low enough for me.


----------



## Cleda

I would like to ask Modena owners, if the dimensions on the website are accurate? Going by those dimensions, it will be shorter in height than Selene Zip Midi. But from comparison shots in the photo reference thread, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-24#post-31784957, Modena looks taller.

Dimensions for Modena, from website:
Width: 13.4' (cm. 35)
Height: 11' (cm. 25)
Depth: 4.7' (cm. 11)

Dimensions for Selene Zip Midi, from website:
Height: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)
Width: top 15” (cm. 38) – base 13.4” (cm. 34)
Depth: 5.9” (cm. 15)

These are the 2 bags I am planning to get next time, if I like what I am getting in my first orders (5 items at a go!).

Also, anyone ordered something in Venezia recently? It's not in the available leather list, but I read in an earlier post that it can be ordered from the tannery.


----------



## pdxhb

Cleda said:


> I would like to ask Modena owners, if the dimensions on the website are accurate? Going by those dimensions, it will be shorter in height than Selene Zip Midi. But from comparison shots in the photo reference thread, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-24#post-31784957, Modena looks taller.
> 
> Dimensions for Modena, from website:
> Width: 13.4' (cm. 35)
> Height: 11' (cm. 25)
> Depth: 4.7' (cm. 11)
> 
> Dimensions for Selene Zip Midi, from website:
> Height: 10.8” (cm. 27,5)
> Width: top 15” (cm. 38) – base 13.4” (cm. 34)
> Depth: 5.9” (cm. 15)
> 
> These are the 2 bags I am planning to get next time, if I like what I am getting in my first orders (5 items at a go!).
> 
> Also, anyone ordered something in Venezia recently? It's not in the available leather list, but I read in an earlier post that it can be ordered from the tannery.



The numbers you copied are correct - the Modena is 11" tall and is a bit taller than the Midi Selene Zip. I've attached a photo (excuse the lack of good light) showing the measurement on my green vachetta Modena. 



The Modena is a fantastic bag - I use this style for work as well as just going about town. The zip top and zip pockets are very practical and the strap drop is really easy to wear with jackets or thick coats/sweaters. I also love the Midi Selenes (with or without the extra zip details) - but they are a little better for my days off as they are slightly smaller/not as good for carrying a laptop.


----------



## Cleda

Thanks for confirming the measurements, @pdxhb!

I am planning to get the Modena for work eventually, it looks great. Funny how everytime I look at the website, I will spot another bag that I can see myself carrying, which I didn't really notice before.


----------



## Fi B

Hello ladies,  I've not been around for a while... but I'm continuing to grow my collection!  A question about the Angel if I may?  With the tassel version - are they detachable?  I recall seeing a pic showing that they are. (I know there is a tassel free version but I fancy both options!)

Many thanks!


----------



## ajamy

The Paypal conversion rate is notoriously poor value, and not only for US payers.  Plus I think they charge a conversion fee on top.  The general advice is to always allow your credit or debit card to do the conversion for you and you’ll be better off. 
I also have a credit card I use  specifically for foreign currency payments which doesn’t charge commission on top (I think this is also true of Amex).


----------



## Aminu

Cleda said:


> I would like to ask Modena owners, if the dimensions on the website are accurate? Going by those dimensions, it will be shorter in height than Selene Zip Midi. But from comparison shots in the photo reference thread, https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-only-no-chatter.908113/page-24#post-31784957, Modena looks taller.



The height measurement in cm is not accurate.... 11" is actually 28cm not 25cm! I purchased two Modenas based on the fact that they were 25cm tall but sadly they were too tall for me to wear comfortably. I must remember to mention this discrepancy to Marco, as it turned out to be a very costly mistake for me!


----------



## djfmn

Here is the teal Flor with some contrasting nappa options.I was wanting to see how it would look with different colors vs the monochromatic look I selected with the grey Flor midi Juliet.


----------



## pdxhb

Aminu said:


> The height measurement in cm is not accurate.... 11" is actually 28cm not 25cm! I purchased two Modenas based on the fact that they were 25cm tall but sadly they were too tall for me to wear comfortably. I must remember to mention this discrepancy to Marco, as it turned out to be a very costly mistake for me!



OK funny - I was only looking at Imperial not Metric values - of course I should have paid better attention. (Some lesson in here about seeing only what we're used to seeing....)


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Thanks for confirming the measurements, @pdxhb!
> 
> I am planning to get the Modena for work eventually, it looks great. Funny how everytime I look at the website, I will spot another bag that I can see myself carrying, which I didn't really notice before.


The Modena is a truly awesome bag. One of my very favorites.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> It is 2.5 Inches. It is shorter than my other mid Juliet which is closer to 4 inches. I would prefer it to be 4 Inches but it works for me. My recommendation is that if you order a midi Juliet you specify the handle length you want. I will also let Marco know that I do not think any midi Juliet handle should be less than 4 inches. Just my opinion.


your new Flor midi juliet is just gorgeous, and I could tell immediately from the photos that your handle drop was the same as mine. I will definitely be ordering a larger drop on my next one (although the smaller ones are cute on the bag).


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> The Modena is a truly awesome bag. One of my very favorites.


My Modena should be arriving within the next 2 weeks. I can't wait! Looking forward also to experience MM's nappa leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you all for the thoughts! It was Marco who suggested the 1" drop, but I had the same concern that the handles would not be able to come together comfortably. I actually like the handle drop on the Midi Juliet that you have here, so I might ask for a 2.5" handle drop, which is plenty low enough for me.


As someone who has that 2.5 drop, I will say that it will allow you to hand carry the bag. Not a lot of room to spare, but the handles are functional at this length. I've also noticed that they have stretched just a bit, and as the bag has softened (meaning the top of the bag sinks a bit), I have a bit more room now with the handles.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> As someone who has that 2.5 drop, I will say that it will allow you to hand carry the bag. Not a lot of room to spare, but the handles are functional at this length. I've also noticed that they have stretched just a bit, and as the bag has softened (meaning the top of the bag sinks a bit), I have a bit more room now with the handles.


I am so pleased to hear they have stretched a bit I am hoping that over time my handles stretch a little.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> As someone who has that 2.5 drop, I will say that it will allow you to hand carry the bag. Not a lot of room to spare, but the handles are functional at this length. I've also noticed that they have stretched just a bit, and as the bag has softened (meaning the top of the bag sinks a bit), I have a bit more room now with the handles.



You are all so awesome.  Thanks for providing your insight - as a new MM fan I _really_ appreciate hearing from someone who already owns the styles that I am falling in love with and want to order.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Here is the teal Flor with some contrasting nappa options.I was wanting to see how it would look with different colors vs the monochromatic look I selected with the grey Flor midi Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4576083



The teal Flor looks surprisingly lovely against the contrast of the black Nappa!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> The teal Flor looks surprisingly lovely against the contrast of the black Nappa!


I agree I think the black is a really nice contrast against the teal Flor.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> The teal Flor looks surprisingly lovely against the contrast of the black Nappa!


I also like the light grey nappa with the teal Flor. I think this leather with different contrasts changes the look completely. I really love this Flor leather.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I got the sample bag that Marco made for the photo shoot.  The other reason it arrived so quickly is because I had bought the Mia in indigo from the sale bags a couple of weeks ago and he shipped them together.  Normally it takes about 6 to 8 weeks and sometimes a little longer depending on his production queue. This is unusual but purely based on me purchasing sample bags.



Yes, it's so great that you could get the sample!    And lucky that you had a shipment coming.  Love it when things line up like that. 
Would you mind sharing a description of the leather as you see it irl? Is it like a brocade? TIA


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure.  AmEx is just listed as my preferred method of payment?  Someone posted how to do it several years ago.  I will see if I can locate that posting or maybe they will see this and explain it.
> It is in 16726 posting on this thread.  But you can see my reply to this as well.





Kylacove said:


> During checkout PayPal by default has currency exchange via PayPal.  You can change that option to have credit card process currency exchange. I believe it is cheaper.





djfmn said:


> I am not sure if I am allowed to post this but this is where I learned about getting a better exchange rate on paypal.
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/2017/05/save-money-by-changing-paypal-currency-setting-for-invoices/





southernbelle43 said:


> I just checked PayPal to see how my currency conversion was being handled . The site says you will be asked every time you use a credit card if you want the card to do the conversion. At the bottom it says "American Express will always be paid in dollars."  ?? So this means that PayPal will convert and pay in dollars despite anything else.  The last couple of times I bought a bag I thought I remembered using AmEx, but I had used my default bank account, so they paid Marco in euros, not dollars.  I think I was wrong about AmEX in my above post.





Coastal jewel said:


> Pay pal doesn’t make it easy...  on my last order, I has a paypal balance so initially said just pay w that.  It was going to be $419.  So I switched to AMEX and it popped up in my email as $398.  Pay pal tends to bury the ability to change but I think it use Amex currency converter, at least for me... this time.





ajamy said:


> The Paypal conversion rate is notoriously poor value, and not only for US payers.  Plus I think they charge a conversion fee on top.  The general advice is to always allow your credit or debit card to do the conversion for you and you’ll be better off.
> I also have a credit card I use  specifically for foreign currency payments which doesn’t charge commission on top (I think this is also true of Amex).



*Thanks for all the info, ladies!   So helpful, as always!!!*


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here is the teal Flor with some contrasting nappa options.I was wanting to see how it would look with different colors vs the monochromatic look I selected with the grey Flor midi Juliet.
> 
> View attachment 4576083


Be still my beating heart!!!


----------



## carterazo

OK ladies, I need some talking to.   I thought I had made my decision for my bigger flor bag (Iride) when I went for grey flor.  But I keep thinking of taupe and how my go to neutral is is usually off white, beige, tan or taupe.  You ladies know I have a lot of bags, but guess what, I only have two grey bags - which I don't carry often.  So now I am wondering if the Iride should be in taupe flor?  But then, I saw the large swatch of the teal flor and it's, wow!  And my mind is changing again.  I ordered a Phoebe in teal, but maybe Iride should be in teal instead?   Aaaaargh!   I can't seem to make up my mind.   Help!


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> OK ladies, I need some talking to.   I thought I had made my decision for my bigger flor bag (Iride) when I went for grey flor.  But I keep thinking of taupe and how my go to neutral is is usually off white, beige, tan or taupe.  You ladies know I have a lot of bags, but guess what, I only have two grey bags - which I don't carry often.  So now I am wondering if the Iride should be in taupe flor?  But then, I saw the large swatch of the teal flor and it's, wow!  And my mind is changing again.  I ordered a Phoebe in teal, but maybe Iride should be in teal instead?   Aaaaargh!   I can't seem to make up my mind.   Help!



I don't have a lot of bags, in part because I usually talk myself out of them.

The bags that I DO end up buying are usually the ones that I can think immediately of when I would want to pull them out to use them, show them off, when they would most suit the event or situation, the perfect outfit I would wear them with, etc... Basically, the bags have immediate use cases for me and fill certain holes in my closet / inventory.

I like to spend my money on activities that I enjoy more than actual 'things', so it has to be a special piece of clothing or accessory that really catches my eyes that makes me want to spend the money, especially when I'm being mindful about my purchasing (working on that). 

Can you see yourself using Iride or Phoebe in the colors you chose? Are you excited to work them into your wardrobe or find ways to integrate them into your accessories? Those are probably the questions I'd ask myself.  The purchases I have regretted most in the past years have been when I have not thought through my use cases, and bought things that I just don't reach for because I have something better/more practical or that I love more.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> OK ladies, I need some talking to.   I thought I had made my decision for my bigger flor bag (Iride) when I went for grey flor.  But I keep thinking of taupe and how my go to neutral is is usually off white, beige, tan or taupe.  You ladies know I have a lot of bags, but guess what, I only have two grey bags - which I don't carry often.  So now I am wondering if the Iride should be in taupe flor?  But then, I saw the large swatch of the teal flor and it's, wow!  And my mind is changing again.  I ordered a Phoebe in teal, but maybe Iride should be in teal instead?   Aaaaargh!   I can't seem to make up my mind.   Help!


Very tough choice!  All 3 choices are gorgeous...i was in the same boat lol. @ohmisseevee makes some really good points above....buy the bag/color you will use...if you are not a gray person, do not get the gray....think how you will use it also...will the Iride be an everyday bag or for going out...dinners, etc....then decide if the teal or taupe will go with more of your clothes....personally, i think the Iride is a perfect choice for Flor....and i think both the taupe and teal will look awesome....i think the teal will go with a ton of neutral outfits as much as the taupe will....i actually added a taupe Flor Phoebe to my order as i wanted to have all 3 of the Flor colors....here is an idea~ get the Iride in teal Flor since you like it so much, and it will be gorgeous IMO.....very unique and a special bag.....and switch the teal Phoebe you ordered to taupe Flor...i think Phoebe will be amazing in the taupe.....that way you will have 2 of these special leathers....


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> OK ladies, I need some talking to.   I thought I had made my decision for my bigger flor bag (Iride) when I went for grey flor.  But I keep thinking of taupe and how my go to neutral is is usually off white, beige, tan or taupe.  You ladies know I have a lot of bags, but guess what, I only have two grey bags - which I don't carry often.  So now I am wondering if the Iride should be in taupe flor?  But then, I saw the large swatch of the teal flor and it's, wow!  And my mind is changing again.  I ordered a Phoebe in teal, but maybe Iride should be in teal instead?   Aaaaargh!   I can't seem to make up my mind.   Help!


To me, you should get teal.  You always seem to go for colors, and I wonder it a taupe would work for you.  They're all gorgeous though.


----------



## eleanors36

I just received a Hera in amber tan Cuoio Vachetta.  Will post photos when I can!  Gorgeous color!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> You are all so awesome.  Thanks for providing your insight - as a new MM fan I _really_ appreciate hearing from someone who already owns the styles that I am falling in love with and want to order.



I am fairly new to MM as well, and found people so helpful in terms of the millions of questions I've had. It is just so hard to buy a bag without actually seeing it,  holding it, and trying it on! If you want, I'm happy to take closeup photos of me carrying the bag so you can see what the 2.5 drop looks like on my midi Juliet when it is physically carried. I do think the type of leather I have might matter -- it is Verona, which is pliable and soft, but not as soft as Merinos leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I am fairly new to MM as well, and found people so helpful in terms of the millions of questions I've had. It is just so hard to buy a bag without actually seeing it,  holding it, and trying it on! If you want, I'm happy to take closeup photos of me carrying the bag so you can see what the 2.5 drop looks like on my midi Juliet when it is physically carried. I do think the type of leather I have might matter -- it is Verona, which is pliable and soft, but not as soft as Merinos leather.



If you don't mind, that would be awesome! I really appreciate the offer, thank you. \o/


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> If you don't mind, that would be awesome! I really appreciate the offer, thank you. \o/


Sure. I don’t have the bag with me but will do this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Sure. I don’t have the bag with me but will do this tonight or tomorrow.



No rush at all!


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4537545
> View attachment 4537546
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks both of you for measuring and attaching pix!  The opening on my handles seems to be just about 2vinches, maybe a little less...thats why i can’t get them over my hands i think...



Sorry to dig this out from last month, but I think this is the lowest of the handle drops that I've seen for the Juliet Midi - 2 inches or so, from the looks of it? ... So I wanted to ask about how comfortable this handle drop is for hand carrying specifically (not putting it over the hand/forearm).  @jbags07, do the handles come together comfortably without deforming the bag and/or puling at the leather too much?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Yes, it's so great that you could get the sample!    And lucky that you had a shipment coming.  Love it when things line up like that.
> Would you mind sharing a description of the leather as you see it irl? Is it like a brocade? TIA



You are spot on to me it's like a brocade. It looks like embroidery. It is so unusual and so interesting. It is not blingy it is just so unique. The lamb skin is soft to the touch.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't have a lot of bags, in part because I usually talk myself out of them.
> 
> The bags that I DO end up buying are usually the ones that I can think immediately of when I would want to pull them out to use them, show them off, when they would most suit the event or situation, the perfect outfit I would wear them with, etc... Basically, the bags have immediate use cases for me and fill certain holes in my closet / inventory.
> 
> I like to spend my money on activities that I enjoy more than actual 'things', so it has to be a special piece of clothing or accessory that really catches my eyes that makes me want to spend the money, especially when I'm being mindful about my purchasing (working on that).
> 
> Can you see yourself using Iride or Phoebe in the colors you chose? Are you excited to work them into your wardrobe or find ways to integrate them into your accessories? Those are probably the questions I'd ask myself.  The purchases I have regretted most in the past years have been when I have not thought through my use cases, and bought things that I just don't reach for because I have something better/more practical or that I love more.


*You make some really good points.  I talk myself out of bags too.  Imagine if I didn't?   I definitely see myself using teal and taupe regularly.*



jbags07 said:


> Very tough choice!  All 3 choices are gorgeous...i was in the same boat lol. @ohmisseevee makes some really good points above....buy the bag/color you will use...if you are not a gray person, do not get the gray....think how you will use it also...will the Iride be an everyday bag or for going out...dinners, etc....then decide if the teal or taupe will go with more of your clothes....personally, i think the Iride is a perfect choice for Flor....and i think both the taupe and teal will look awesome....i think the teal will go with a ton of neutral outfits as much as the taupe will....i actually added a taupe Flor Phoebe to my order as i wanted to have all 3 of the Flor colors....here is an idea~ get the Iride in teal Flor since you like it so much, and it will be gorgeous IMO.....very unique and a special bag.....and switch the teal Phoebe you ordered to taupe Flor...i think Phoebe will be amazing in the taupe.....that way you will have 2 of these special leathers....


*With Iride, I want it to be both a daily and possibly a special occasion bag.  I will order it with the chain strap and I believe i could also use it with an all leather strap I have that has small clasps. It's as if you've been reading my mind in terms of what I'm thinking for the colors.  I think it will be teal Iride and taupe Phoebe. *



eleanors36 said:


> To me, you should get teal.  You always seem to go for colors, and I wonder it a taupe would work for you.  They're all gorgeous though.


*You know my love of color so well. *


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I just received a Hera in amber tan Cuoio Vachetta.  Will post photos when I can!  Gorgeous color!


Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> You are spot on to me it's like a brocade. It looks like embroidery. It is so unusual and so interesting. It is not blingy it is just so unique. The lamb skin is soft to the touch.


Thanks for your description.  It really helps!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry to dig this out from last month, but I think this is the lowest of the handle drops that I've seen for the Juliet Midi - 2 inches or so, from the looks of it? ... So I wanted to ask about how comfortable this handle drop is for hand carrying specifically (not putting it over the hand/forearm).  @jbags07, do the handles come together comfortably without deforming the bag and/or puling at the leather too much?


No worries at all about reposting this, happy to help   For me, its very hard to hold the handles. I have medium size hands, short chubby fingers lol. Very hard for me to hold, impossible to comfortable carry the bag around at this height. So i am sending this, and a couple others with same drop, back to have the handles adjusted....in my opinion, i would do minimum 3 inch drop....and i will do 4.5 on all midi Juliets moving foward...

Asking a lot of questions like you are doing will help you to get what you need in a bag....specific strap length, etc....since MM bags are bespoke, personalizing them to suit your needs is a wonderful option, but learning to understand your needs, and what questions to ask, will ensure that you get things right. Buying bags off the rack creates a situation/mindset where you do not necessarily understand all the details that are involved in making a bag....at least for me!  This has been a learning curve for me, and i got a few bags wrong, either style wise or details of the bags....now i know what to look for, ask for from Marco, and what questions to ask the wonderful gals on this thread. All this to say, ask questions, analyze bag details, that way you will understand what you need. This is definitely more complicated, but it is TOTALLY worth it. Marcos bags are amazing....the leather quality, the craftsmanship, the incredible customer service... to choose colors, leathers, etc...is just so incredible.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> *You make some really good points.  I talk myself out of bags too.  Imagine if I didn't?   I definitely see myself using teal and taupe regularly.*
> 
> 
> *With Iride, I want it to be both a daily and possibly a special occasion bag.  I will order it with the chain strap and I believe i could also use it with an all leather strap I have that has small clasps. It's as if you've been reading my mind in terms of what I'm thinking for the colors.  I think it will be teal Iride and taupe Phoebe. *
> 
> 
> *You know my love of color so well. *


I think these are fabulous choices!  And to have 2 bags in this gorgeous Flor will be very special


----------



## Coastal jewel

*With Iride, I want it to be both a daily and possibly a special occasion bag.  I will order it with the chain strap and I believe i could also use it with an all leather strap I have that has small clasps. It's as if you've been reading my mind in terms of what I'm thinking for the colors.  I think it will be teal Iride and taupe Phoebe. *


 So... did you order!   I keep thinking of the teal...  but I AM DONE!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> You are spot on to me it's like a brocade. It looks like embroidery. It is so unusual and so interesting. It is not blingy it is just so unique. The lamb skin is soft to the touch.


You are making me so excited to get my gray Flor Juliet midi!!!


----------



## djfmn

bagshopr said:


> I placed my order on 9/30, is it too soon to be worried? The site says my payment has been accepted. This is my first order with Massaccesi.


You can always email massaccesi handbags at info@marcomassaccesi.it and ask when your bag will be made. It takes about 6 to 8 weeks for bespoke bags to be made sometimes longer. It is well worth the wait.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> No worries at all about reposting this, happy to help   For me, its very hard to hold the handles. I have medium size hands, short chubby fingers lol. Very hard for me to hold, impossible to comfortable carry the bag around at this height. So i am sending this, and a couple others with same drop, back to have the handles adjusted....in my opinion, i would do minimum 3 inch drop....and i will do 4.5 on all midi Juliets moving foward...
> 
> Asking a lot of questions like you are doing will help you to get what you need in a bag....specific strap length, etc....since MM bags are bespoke, personalizing them to suit your needs is a wonderful option, but learning to understand your needs, and what questions to ask, will ensure that you get things right. Buying bags off the rack creates a situation/mindset where you do not necessarily understand all the details that are involved in making a bag....at least for me!  This has been a learning curve for me, and i got a few bags wrong, either style wise or details of the bags....now i know what to look for, ask for from Marco, and what questions to ask the wonderful gals on this thread. All this to say, ask questions, analyze bag details, that way you will understand what you need. This is definitely more complicated, but it is TOTALLY worth it. Marcos bags are amazing....the leather quality, the craftsmanship, the incredible customer service... to choose colors, leathers, etc...is just so incredible.



So Marco got back to me just now (I had some additional questions and thoughts, including about the handle drop) and it turns out that he had actually recommended a 3" handle drop, but there was a slight misunderstanding because of the way he'd written it and the way I'd read it.  We can chalk that up to communication over email and across cultures, but I am really happy with how the design is coming out. 

You are so right about figuring out my needs and what questions to ask. It's one thing to buy off-the-rack and have to 'settle' or 'make do' because you can't change anything about the bag, but there are so many little things I didn't realize I would have to think about, with MM being bespoke! Even going beyond the obvious, like different types of leathers and colors and such.

For example, in a couple of emails, Marco and I discussed weighing practicality/durability over a beautiful but likely more fragile, not-as-long-iived leather. And it made me re-consider why I want this bag, when would I use it, and whether I would choose to use it less because it was more fragile, and whether it would make more sense to choose another design in this leather instead...

It really made me think about how I wanted to fit the bag into my wardrobe and lifestyle. I love a beautiful handbag (or dress, or piece of jewelry, etc.) as much as anyone else, but it would be a waste to me if it was something that simply sat in my closet, unused, because I was afraid of using it. Part of this bespoke experience has really helped me to understand my attitude towards handbags and other luxury goods, and it also made this purchase much more intentional, which was unexpected but awesome.

You're also right - you and the other ladies in this thread have been SUPER helpful and open. I am so appreciative - thank you everyone for being so wonderful.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> So Marco got back to me just now (I had some additional questions and thoughts, including about the handle drop) and it turns out that he had actually recommended a 3" handle drop, but there was a slight misunderstanding because of the way he'd written it and the way I'd read it.  We can chalk that up to communication over email and across cultures, but I am really happy with how the design is coming out.
> 
> You are so right about figuring out my needs and what questions to ask. It's one thing to buy off-the-rack and have to 'settle' or 'make do' because you can't change anything about the bag, but there are so many little things I didn't realize I would have to think about, with MM being bespoke! Even going beyond the obvious, like different types of leathers and colors and such.
> 
> For example, in a couple of emails, Marco and I discussed weighing practicality/durability over a beautiful but likely more fragile, not-as-long-iived leather. And it made me re-consider why I want this bag, when would I use it, and whether I would choose to use it less because it was more fragile, and whether it would make more sense to choose another design in this leather instead...
> 
> It really made me think about how I wanted to fit the bag into my wardrobe and lifestyle. I love a beautiful handbag (or dress, or piece of jewelry, etc.) as much as anyone else, but it would be a waste to me if it was something that simply sat in my closet, unused, because I was afraid of using it. Part of this bespoke experience has really helped me to understand my attitude towards handbags and other luxury goods, and it also made this purchase much more intentional, which was unexpected but awesome.
> 
> You're also right - you and the other ladies in this thread have been SUPER helpful and open. I am so appreciative - thank you everyone for being so wonderful.



I agree, the ladies on this thread are great  and so generous with helping answer any questions   Everything you wrote was so insightful....this whole bespoke process really opens ones eyes to every aspect of a bag, including will it serve my needs....thinking things through to pinpoint those needs, along with lifestyle applications.... and then selecting a style/color/leather we find to be beautiful and appealing....rather than just buying a bag based on  appearance .....if i had learned this earlier i would not have wasted so much money over the years, nor would i have a room full of unused bags   Better late than never tho   Its all a process....

And you found a wonderful place to explore your bag needs and desires...Marco is so wonderful to work with...he has so many beautiful styles to choose from, and the ability to choose leathers, colors, linings, strap lengths, etc...is just so very cool and special


----------



## southernbelle43

Happy Halloween.  So do you
1. Buy candy you hate so you won’t eat it or
2. Buy candy you like that you munch on for three days before Halloween and then after, if there is any left.


----------



## eleanors36

Number 2, especially for DH! 
Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


----------



## tenKrat

eleanors36 said:


> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


Beautiful!  Amber is a very pretty brown.


----------



## meeh16

Kylacove said:


> During checkout PayPal by default has currency exchange via PayPal.  You can change that option to have credit card process currency exchange. I believe it is cheaper.


It’s always cheaper to use your cc conversion and not PayPal or cc machine at the store.


----------



## djfmn

eleanors36 said:


> Number 2, especially for DH!
> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


This is gorgeous. Is it Cuoio vachetta or Cuoio Toscano do you know?
Marco told me that the Cuoio Toscano is a type of vachetta but lighter in weight than regular vachetta if I remember correctly.


----------



## ohmisseevee

eleanors36 said:


> Number 2, especially for DH!
> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.



She is lovely!! I love the hardware on the Hera.


----------



## dignatius

A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
- Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color ) 
- Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.  








This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents. 

Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.  
2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades. 
4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dignatius said:


> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> View attachment 4579903



 The Aura is GORGEOUS! Makes me want to reach out and touch it.  Do you have a shot of what's in your bag / what can fit in it?


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful!  Amber is a very pretty brown.





djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. Is it Cuoio vachetta or Cuoio Toscano do you know?
> Marco told me that the Cuoio Toscano is a type of vachetta but lighter in weight than regular vachetta if I remember correctly.





ohmisseevee said:


> She is lovely!! I love the hardware on the Hera.


Thank you!  It's the Cuoio Tuscano from that recent group in August. It is lighter than regular Vachetta and has a different texture.  I just love it.


----------



## eleanors36

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


I have that leaf green pebbled in a Theia too and just love it!  I agree with you about the Toscano and the texturing.  I really like it.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


Two attractive bags!   The leaf green is a lovely color, it  is named well.


----------



## dignatius

ohmisseevee said:


> The Aura is GORGEOUS! Makes me want to reach out and touch it.  Do you have a shot of what's in your bag / what can fit in it?



Sure, It's the the following + a phone.


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


Both bags are absolutely gorgeous...love the leathers/colors you selected for each style....


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> Number 2, especially for DH!
> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


Love this bag   did you make any mods to it? Is that front pocket standard?  That leather is just yummy too


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> The Aura is GORGEOUS! Makes me want to reach out and touch it.  Do you have a shot of what's in your bag / what can fit in it?


Someone did a youtube review of the Aura, have you seen it? It made me order one lol ....if you have not seen it i can link it...its very well done...


----------



## ohmisseevee

dignatius said:


> Sure, It's the the following + a phone.



Nice! Is that a Flora you have there? That's such a lovely texture in the leather, and the color as well. 

I'm also surprised that what looks like a tablet/e-reader there fits too!  Does everything fit comfortably, or do you have to kind of squeeze/jigsaw things in?


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Someone did a youtube review of the Aura, have you seen it? It made me order one lol ....if you have not seen it i can link it...its very well done...



I think I saw it when I was first looking into MM... I might have to pull it back up and check it out again.

I really liked the look of Aura and was debating between Aura and Zhoe, but ended up going with Zhoe because I liked the combination of the winged + boxy look and the chain strap, without the fuss of a clasp on the front flap.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I think I saw it when I was first looking into MM... I might have to pull it back up and check it out again.
> 
> I really liked the look of Aura and was debating between Aura and Zhoe, but ended up going with Zhoe because I liked the combination of the winged + boxy look and the chain strap, without the fuss of a clasp on the front flap.


Zhoe is an awesome bag too, i think you will love it.


----------



## dignatius

ohmisseevee said:


> Nice! Is that a Flora you have there? That's such a lovely texture in the leather, and the color as well.
> 
> I'm also surprised that what looks like a tablet/e-reader there fits too!  Does everything fit comfortably, or do you have to kind of squeeze/jigsaw things in?



Yep, that's a Kindle eReader in there and I would say everything fits comfortably.  There is no way that an iPad Air would fit in there though.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Zhoe is an awesome bag too, i think you will love it.



I'm so excited to see how it turns out! I requested it in Cuoio Toscana Ginger, and it's going to be the first bag that I have in a "natural" coloring. I just love the style of the Zhoe, and I think it will be the perfect size to fit daily essentials plus a little extra as well.



dignatius said:


> Yep, that's a Kindle eReader in there and I would say everything fits comfortably.  There is no way that an iPad Air would fit in there though.



Thanks for clarifying!  I always carry a Kindle around with me, so that is helpful to know.


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


The hardware detail on the Theia strap is eye-catching; I think that’s the feature I like most about the bag. 

Thanks for giving us a comparison of the river blue vacchetta and navy cuoio toscana. Good to know the latter leather has a bit of texture. I like both smooth and textured vacchetta.


----------



## tenKrat

This Zhoe came today. I wanted a fun, multicolor, colorblocked bag. I came up with this combination by studying the gorgeous fabric swatches on the Liberty London web site. (Liberty London is my favorite department store there.) The color of the trim was Marco’s idea, and it ties all the other colors together nicely. 

Purple and octane nappa on the front, back, and bottom. Carmin nappa on the sides and strap. Brownrose nappa for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. Purple lining.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


Wow and wow and wow. I am in love with your bags. Especially the navy Aura. I love the midi Theia leather it is stunning. Also I love the look of your midi Theia. Having said that your Aura is definitely my favorite mainly because I am a fan of the Aura style it is the perfect size for me. The Cuoio Toscano leather is just amazing. Love love love it. Having said that the color leather of your midi Theia is simply stunning. Two of my favorite colors. Enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> The hardware detail on the Theia strap is eye-catching; I think that’s the feature I like most about the bag.
> 
> Thanks for giving us a comparison of the river blue vacchetta and navy cuoio toscana. Good to know the latter leather has a bit of texture. I like both smooth and textured vacchetta.


In my opinion the Theia strap is the best MM has created.  The quick unsnapping of the hook and re-attachment on the other end that takes maybe 3 seconds is simply awesome!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Additional pics in more direct light.
Note:  I added a Mia top handle.


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> Additional pics in more direct light.
> Note:  I added a Mia top handle.
> View attachment 4579999
> 
> View attachment 4580000



Your colorblocked Zhoe is SO much fun! Great color choices and I agree, that brownrose Nappa really ties all of the colors together very well.


----------



## tenKrat

I ordered a second colorblocked Zhoe in metallic leathers. 

Anthracite pebbled on the front flap and back. Titanium pebbled on the front bottom half, sides, and bottom. Black pebbled for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. And then I went with a black lining because it looks pretty cool together with the different colors of metallic leather.


----------



## tenKrat

A pic in more direct light, in which the color differentiation can be seen more clearly on the back of Zhoe.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> This Zhoe came today. I wanted a fun, multicolor, colorblocked bag. I came up with this combination by studying the gorgeous fabric swatches on the Liberty London web site. (Liberty London is my favorite department store there.) The color of the trim was Marco’s idea, and it ties all the other colors together nicely.
> 
> Purple and octane nappa on the front, back, and bottom. Carmin nappa on the sides and strap. Brownrose nappa for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. Purple lining.
> View attachment 4579996
> 
> View attachment 4579998


Wow! That came out beautifully.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Additional pics in more direct light.
> Note:  I added a Mia top handle.
> View attachment 4579999
> 
> View attachment 4580000


What an amazing color block. It is gorgeous. I always admire these color blocks but I am color block deficient myself. I could never come up with a good combination. I envy all this wonderful creativity and artistic flare. No one in my family would ever pick me for pictionary they said my drawing skills were and I will quote "pathetic".


----------



## eleanors36

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag   did you make any mods to it? Is that front pocket standard?  That leather is just yummy too


I added that pocket. I really like the pleated leather on this bag. Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a second colorblocked Zhoe in metallic leathers.
> 
> Anthracite pebbled on the front flap and back. Titanium pebbled on the front bottom half, sides, and bottom. Black pebbled for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. And then I went with a black lining because it looks pretty cool together with the different colors of metallic leather.
> View attachment 4580010
> 
> View attachment 4580012


OMG I am so in love with this bag. Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous. Wow Tenkrat this is just stunning. I am speechless!!! and that never happens!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a second colorblocked Zhoe in metallic leathers.
> 
> Anthracite pebbled on the front flap and back. Titanium pebbled on the front bottom half, sides, and bottom. Black pebbled for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. And then I went with a black lining because it looks pretty cool together with the different colors of metallic leather.
> View attachment 4580010
> 
> View attachment 4580012



@tenKrat your metallic+black colorblocked Zhoe is SO stunning!! What a beautiful statement piece.


----------



## Coastal jewel

In Re to Everyone’s reveals...WOW. WOW WOW!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> @tenKrat your metallic+black colorblocked Zhoe is SO stunning!! What a beautiful statement piece.


This is just stunning!!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Additional pics in more direct light.
> Note:  I added a Mia top handle.
> View attachment 4579999
> 
> View attachment 4580000


I never would have imagined these colors together....this Zhoe is absolutely beautiful! Love what you did so much


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> I ordered a second colorblocked Zhoe in metallic leathers.
> 
> Anthracite pebbled on the front flap and back. Titanium pebbled on the front bottom half, sides, and bottom. Black pebbled for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. And then I went with a black lining because it looks pretty cool together with the different colors of metallic leather.
> View attachment 4580010
> 
> View attachment 4580012


Absolutely beautiful


----------



## jbags07

eleanors36 said:


> I added that pocket. I really like the pleated leather on this bag. Thank you!


I love the pleated leather too, and that pocket was a brilliant addition, really adds dimension to the bag


----------



## pinkorchid20

tenKrat said:


> This Zhoe came today. I wanted a fun, multicolor, colorblocked bag. I came up with this combination by studying the gorgeous fabric swatches on the Liberty London web site. (Liberty London is my favorite department store there.) The color of the trim was Marco’s idea, and it ties all the other colors together nicely.
> 
> Purple and octane nappa on the front, back, and bottom. Carmin nappa on the sides and strap. Brownrose nappa for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. Purple lining.
> View attachment 4579996
> 
> View attachment 4579998


I love both bags but the colourblocked Zhoe is incredibly beautiful in those jewel tones. I usually try to steer clear of colourblocked bags as I often feel they don't suit my lifestyle, but to be honest yours has me thinking of doing something similar but with a darker green/turquoise trim on an Aura. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## BagMadness

I am so, so happy!
I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim


----------



## Aminu

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


Wow, what a beautiful bag! I love the two tone effect. And in CANVAS! Now that's really got me thinking...


----------



## tenKrat

pinkorchid20 said:


> I love both bags but the colourblocked Zhoe is incredibly beautiful in those jewel tones. I usually try to steer clear of colourblocked bags as I often feel they don't suit my lifestyle, but to be honest yours has me thinking of doing something similar but with a darker green/turquoise trim on an Aura. Thanks for the inspiration!


Sometimes you have to take a chance and try something new. Otherwise, you could be missing something great. A “daring” trim is a good start.


----------



## tenKrat

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


Marco and his team made a beauty. What awesome customer service to listen to your wants and needs and then make it all happen.


----------



## msd_bags

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


What a unique and beautiful bag!!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


What a great idea!!!! it is gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


This bag is brilliant!  That canvas is gorgeous, the color and texture, against the leather trim...what a great idea, and yet again Marco demonstrates his amazing talent


----------



## tenKrat

Sounds like Marco might offer a new collection in canvas...??


----------



## pdxhb

eleanors36 said:


> Number 2, especially for DH!
> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


Just stunning! I can't wait to hear how this 'breaks in'. This leather is truly gorgeous in this bag.



dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


Love both of these - the colors are absolutely refreshing. Great selections! 



tenKrat said:


> This Zhoe came today. I wanted a fun, multicolor, colorblocked bag. I came up with this combination by studying the gorgeous fabric swatches on the Liberty London web site. (Liberty London is my favorite department store there.) The color of the trim was Marco’s idea, and it ties all the other colors together nicely.
> 
> Purple and octane nappa on the front, back, and bottom. Carmin nappa on the sides and strap. Brownrose nappa for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. Purple lining.
> View attachment 4579996
> 
> View attachment 4579998





tenKrat said:


> I ordered a second colorblocked Zhoe in metallic leathers.
> 
> Anthracite pebbled on the front flap and back. Titanium pebbled on the front bottom half, sides, and bottom. Black pebbled for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. And then I went with a black lining because it looks pretty cool together with the different colors of metallic leather.
> View attachment 4580010
> 
> View attachment 4580012


@tenKrat your selections are always so gorgeous - love these colorblocked bags. You absolutely nailed that Liberty colorway!



BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


This is a stunner! Taking my breath away! 

Wow ladies, after a long and difficult week this was a really fun bunch of reveals to catch up with. Thank you for sharing these lovelies! I am now debating what bag I will carry to a family wedding tonight - lots of littles with sticky fingers so it might be a metallic night so I don't have extra 'patina' to address later on.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> This Zhoe came today. I wanted a fun, multicolor, colorblocked bag. I came up with this combination by studying the gorgeous fabric swatches on the Liberty London web site. (Liberty London is my favorite department store there.) The color of the trim was Marco’s idea, and it ties all the other colors together nicely.
> 
> Purple and octane nappa on the front, back, and bottom. Carmin nappa on the sides and strap. Brownrose nappa for the trim and Mia top handle. Dark gunmetal hardware. Purple lining.
> View attachment 4579996
> 
> View attachment 4579998


Love the colorblocking on this bag. It's so eye-catching!


----------



## tenKrat

Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.


----------



## ajamy

BOTD for a very wet and windy day-merinos doesn’t mind getting wet!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.
> View attachment 4580589


I ❣️that bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4580660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTD for a very wet and windy day-merinos doesn’t mind getting wet!


Theia!    One of my favorite bags!!!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.
> View attachment 4580589


Yes it does!


----------



## lenie

Just got my latest order from Marco:

Angelica Messenger in Navy Blue Cuoio Toscano, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
Zhoe in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, extra short handle, yellow lining, light gold hardware

I love the Angelica Messenger! It is a bit bigger than I expected and I am so glad. I was worried it would be too small but it’s a perfect size. I can’t wait to get another Angelica Messenger!

The Cuoio Toscano is a great blend of pebbled and regular vachetta. It has a light pebbled texture so it will hide scratches easily. The texture is smaller and more refined than the texture of the regular pebbled leather. It’s also strong but lighter than the vachetta. It is one of those leathers that you have to personally experience to fully appreciate.


----------



## BagMadness

Thank you for your kind words, ladies 
Over the moon with this bag, and looking forward to future travels with it! Indeed it is nice to mix it up with canvas a bit, and I couldn't agree more regarding Marco's customer service, it is outstanding.


Aminu said:


> Wow, what a beautiful bag! I love the two tone effect. And in CANVAS! Now that's really got me thinking...





tenKrat said:


> Marco and his team made a beauty. What awesome customer service to listen to your wants and needs and then make it all happen.


----------



## BagMadness

I do so love it, I am thrilled over how Marco and his team made this idea come true!
When I suggested canvas, he was intrigued, so I'm guessing he wouldn't mind to test it on further bags 


msd_bags said:


> What a unique and beautiful bag!!





southernbelle43 said:


> What a great idea!!!! it is gorgeous!





jbags07 said:


> This bag is brilliant!  That canvas is gorgeous, the color and texture, against the leather trim...what a great idea, and yet again Marco demonstrates his amazing talent





tenKrat said:


> Sounds like Marco might offer a new collection in canvas...??


----------



## jbags07

lenie said:


> Just got my latest order from Marco:
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Navy Blue Cuoio Toscano, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> Zhoe in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, extra short handle, yellow lining, light gold hardware
> 
> I love the Angelica Messenger! It is a bit bigger than I expected and I am so glad. I was worried it would be too small but it’s a perfect size. I can’t wait to get another Angelica Messenger!
> 
> The Cuoio Toscano is a great blend of pebbled and regular vachetta. It has a light pebbled texture so it will hide scratches easily. The texture is smaller and more refined than the texture of the regular pebbled leather. It’s also strong but lighter than the vachetta. It is one of those leathers that you have to personally experience to fully appreciate.


Beautiful bags and leathers


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.
> View attachment 4580589


Love it! I love mod shots because thry give bags added dimension, and this one really showcases your metallic choices And what it looks like with an outfit.


----------



## Kimbashop

BagMadness said:


> I do so love it, I am thrilled over how Marco and his team made this idea come true!
> When I suggested canvas, he was intrigued, so I'm guessing he wouldn't mind to test it on further bags


 Brilliant ideas resulting in a brilliant bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> No rush at all!


@ohmisseevee,

I finally had a chance to take a few pictures. My handles are somewhere between 2.25-2.5 inches, but they seemed to have stretched and/or become softer, making the bag a bit easier to carry by the handles. I included closeups and also a picture in which I attempt to show the bag on my arm. As you can see, it doesn’t really work. Hope this helps.

these pics also really show the texture of the Verona leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> @ohmisseevee,
> 
> I finally had a chance to take a few pictures. My handles are somewhere between 2.25-2.5 inches, but they seemed to have stretched and/or become softer, making the bag a bit easier to carry by the handles. I included closeups and also a picture in which I attempt to show the bag on my arm. As you can see, it doesn’t really work. Hope this helps.
> 
> these pics also really show the texture of the Verona leather!
> 
> View attachment 4580855
> View attachment 4580856
> View attachment 4580857


 I don’t believe MM desgned the Juliet for arm/elbow carry.  I could be wrong.  He always offers options  though which is  why I love him!


----------



## dignatius

lenie said:


> Just got my latest order from Marco:
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Navy Blue Cuoio Toscano, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> Zhoe in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, extra short handle, yellow lining, light gold hardware
> 
> I love the Angelica Messenger! It is a bit bigger than I expected and I am so glad. I was worried it would be too small but it’s a perfect size. I can’t wait to get another Angelica Messenger!
> 
> The Cuoio Toscano is a great blend of pebbled and regular vachetta. It has a light pebbled texture so it will hide scratches easily. The texture is smaller and more refined than the texture of the regular pebbled leather. It’s also strong but lighter than the vachetta. It is one of those leathers that you have to personally experience to fully appreciate.



Would you call the Amber Tan an orange shade IRL?  Or a brown shade?  Its looking a bit orangy on my monitor.


----------



## lenie

dignatius said:


> Would you call the Amber Tan an orange shade IRL?  Or a brown shade?  Its looking a bit orangy on my monitor.


It does have an orange base to the  color. I would call it a terracotta.


----------



## tenKrat

Penelope Midi in brown iridescent Caiman embossed calf leather (limited leather) with lilac lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I have a Grande Mia with the same specs on order.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kimbashop said:


> @ohmisseevee,
> 
> I finally had a chance to take a few pictures. My handles are somewhere between 2.25-2.5 inches, but they seemed to have stretched and/or become softer, making the bag a bit easier to carry by the handles. I included closeups and also a picture in which I attempt to show the bag on my arm. As you can see, it doesn’t really work. Hope this helps.
> 
> these pics also really show the texture of the Verona leather!
> 
> View attachment 4580855
> View attachment 4580856
> View attachment 4580857



This helps so much.  Thanks!   This confirms my decision to order my Juliet with the 4 inch handle drop.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> @ohmisseevee,
> 
> I finally had a chance to take a few pictures. My handles are somewhere between 2.25-2.5 inches, but they seemed to have stretched and/or become softer, making the bag a bit easier to carry by the handles. I included closeups and also a picture in which I attempt to show the bag on my arm. As you can see, it doesn’t really work. Hope this helps.
> 
> these pics also really show the texture of the Verona leather!
> 
> View attachment 4580855
> View attachment 4580856
> View attachment 4580857



Thank you, this was very helpful. I definitely think three inches will be perfect for how I plan to carry my Juliet


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> Just got my latest order from Marco:
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Navy Blue Cuoio Toscano, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> Zhoe in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, extra short handle, yellow lining, light gold hardware
> 
> I love the Angelica Messenger! It is a bit bigger than I expected and I am so glad. I was worried it would be too small but it’s a perfect size. I can’t wait to get another Angelica Messenger!
> 
> The Cuoio Toscano is a great blend of pebbled and regular vachetta. It has a light pebbled texture so it will hide scratches easily. The texture is smaller and more refined than the texture of the regular pebbled leather. It’s also strong but lighter than the vachetta. It is one of those leathers that you have to personally experience to fully appreciate.


Beautiful! 
I think the Angelica Messenger is a great bag - super versatile and really carries well whether with a shoulder or cross body strap.
The Cuoio Toscano is stunning. Yet another wishlist leather - that texture is really gorgeous.



tenKrat said:


> Penelope Midi in brown iridescent Caiman embossed calf leather (limited leather) with lilac lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I have a Grande Mia with the same specs on order.
> View attachment 4580931
> 
> View attachment 4580932
> 
> View attachment 4580933



Speechless - this is an amazing combo. Can't wait to see your Grande Mia in this!


----------



## BagMadness

Kimbashop said:


> Brilliant ideas resulting in a brilliant bag!


----------



## tuowei

tenKrat said:


> Penelope Midi in brown iridescent Caiman embossed calf leather (limited leather) with lilac lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I have a Grande Mia with the same specs on order.
> View attachment 4580931
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580932
> 
> View attachment 4580933


Oh that lilac lining choice is inspired!


----------



## meeh16

I ordered a Daphne in Grey Flor. Can’t wait for my first MM


----------



## southernbelle43

meeh16 said:


> I ordered a Daphne in Grey Flor. Can’t wait for my first MM


You are going to be blown away!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.
> View attachment 4580589


It looks so fantastic that I had to copy your idea!!  I wear lots of black.  It has been written that  imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  I have absolutely no talent for designing a color blocked bag, so I am thankful that I have all of you to create ideas!! Here is a mock up of what Marco is making for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your positive confirmation that my colorblock ideas on the Zhoes worked. I’m wearing the metallic one today, which looks fantastic against black and grey.
> View attachment 4580589


TenKrat I had no idea that anthracite pebbled was metallic?  The swatches in the post that  showed anthracite pebbled did not look metallic.  



Anyway I told MM to make it just like yours.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> TenKrat I had no idea that anthracite pebbled was metallic?  The swatches in the post that  showed anthracite pebbled did not look metallic.
> View attachment 4582356
> 
> 
> Anyway I told MM to make it just like yours.


@southernbelle43
You are right, anthracite pebbled is not metallic. I gave the wrong leather—the leather you refer to on my Zhoe is actually pewter laminato metallic. Sorry, ladies, for the wrong information.

BTW, the “real” anthracite pebbled leather in the mock-up looks great. It will be a more distinguishable contrast against the titanium metallic. Either the pewter laminato metallic or anthracite pebbled will look great.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @southernbelle43
> You are right, anthracite pebbled is not metallic. I gave the wrong leather—the leather you refer to on my Zhoe is actually pewter laminato metallic. Sorry, ladies, for the wrong information.
> 
> BTW, the “real” anthracite pebbled leather in the mock-up looks great. It will be a more distinguishable contrast against the titanium metallic. Either the pewter laminato metallic or anthracite pebbled will look great.


OMG I am so glad I asked, I fell in love with the bling on your bag and I don't think I want the anthracite pebbled on my bag. I hope he has some of the pewter metallic left.  I agree the mockup he sent looks great, but I am afraid with only the metallic on the sides and flap that it will  look rather ordinary.



I welcome thoughts from other posters!!


----------



## Kimbashop

meeh16 said:


> I ordered a Daphne in Grey Flor. Can’t wait for my first MM


that pattern will be lovely in the Daphne style!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks so fantastic that I had to copy your idea!!  I wear lots of black.  It has been written that  imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  I have absolutely no talent for designing a color blocked bag, so I am thankful that I have all of you to create ideas!! Here is a mock up of what Marco is making for me.
> View attachment 4582338


Ooh!  That is SHARP!


----------



## djfmn

meeh16 said:


> I ordered a Daphne in Grey Flor. Can’t wait for my first MM


I have the midi Juliet in flor and the leather is amazing. I think your Daphne will be gorgeous. Welcome to the MM group we love having new ladies and gentlemen join us.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Ooh!  That is SHARP!


I have been rethinking it.  In the mock up the body in anthracite pebbled is  a light gray. He was merely trying to show the pattern, not the colors. I looked  it up and if the computer colors are correct, that leather is a very dark lush gray.  In that case the silver sides and flap might be a very nice contrast.  I am waiting to hear from Marco with his thoughts.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks so fantastic that I had to copy your idea!!  I wear lots of black.  It has been written that  imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  I have absolutely no talent for designing a color blocked bag, so I am thankful that I have all of you to create ideas!! Here is a mock up of what Marco is making for me.
> View attachment 4582338


This is stunning! What are you doing about the lining???


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> It looks so fantastic that I had to copy your idea!!  I wear lots of black.  It has been written that  imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  I have absolutely no talent for designing a color blocked bag, so I am thankful that I have all of you to create ideas!! Here is a mock up of what Marco is making for me.
> View attachment 4582338


Love this combination!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> OMG I am so glad I asked, I fell in love with the bling on your bag and I don't think I want the anthracite pebbled on my bag. I hope he has some of the pewter metallic left.  I agree the mockup he sent looks great, but I am afraid with only the metallic on the sides and flap that it will  look rather ordinary.
> View attachment 4582464
> 
> 
> I welcome thoughts from other posters!!


Both are beautiful, but i kind of prefer the bling!  Go metallic!


----------



## TotinScience

Whoever gets a mini Minerva, please kindly share photos with the class


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> This is stunning! What are you doing about the lining???


Marco recommended the silver which is fine with me.


----------



## SayaJ

I just received my 2nd box of goodies! Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, scarlet red metallic Flora and colourblock black nappa/dark grey pitone lucido Phoebe.

Here's the Phoebe as a preview:


I love it!


----------



## Kylacove

Really looking forward to seeing the rest, especially the wine cuoio.


----------



## SayaJ

1) Colourblock black nappa/dark grey Pitone Lucido Phoebe, dark gunmetal hw, red lining (ordered an extra leather crossbody strap in addition to a chain strap)










2) Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, light gold hw, black lining






3) Scarlet metallic Flora, light gold hw, black lining





4) Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, light gold hw, marine lining


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)
> View attachment 4583172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583173


Lady you have created some really outstanding bags lately!!!


----------



## tenKrat

An envelope containing a swatch of bluette merinos was inexplicably taped to my most recent MM box. (I didn’t request the swatch.)

Anyway, I took some pics of the swatch under a skylight. The colors are true. May be helpful to others who are considering getting something in blue. 

Here is bluette merinos against the royal blue goat suede:


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Lady you have created some really outstanding bags lately!!!


Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, after the TPF blog article. Marco’s business picked up and he is doing better.  But he is still not where he needs to be to sustain the business long term.  He is really grateful for all of us supporting him.. I encourage you to post  your MM bags in other threads to help spread the word.  Threads like “what handbag you are wearing today” or  “ everyone needs a red bag”, etc.  The more others see his works the more likely it is he can stay in business.


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> I just received my 2nd box of goodies! Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, scarlet red metallic Flora and colourblock black nappa/dark grey pitone lucido Phoebe.
> 
> Here's the Phoebe as a preview:
> View attachment 4582671
> 
> I love it!


Stunning


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> 1) Colourblock black nappa/dark grey Pitone Lucido Phoebe, dark gunmetal hw, red lining (ordered an extra leather crossbody strap in addition to a chain strap)
> 
> View attachment 4582809
> 
> View attachment 4582810
> 
> View attachment 4582811
> 
> View attachment 4582812
> 
> 
> 2) Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, light gold hw, black lining
> 
> View attachment 4582813
> View attachment 4582814
> View attachment 4582816
> 
> 
> 3) Scarlet metallic Flora, light gold hw, black lining
> 
> View attachment 4582815
> View attachment 4582817
> 
> 
> 4) Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, light gold hw, marine lining
> 
> View attachment 4582818
> 
> View attachment 4582819


They are all beautiful   My favorite is what you did with the Phoebe


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)
> View attachment 4583172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583173


Another stunning bag   I don’t think you’ve yet posted a bag i do not love!


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> An envelope containing a swatch of bluette merinos was inexplicably taped to my most recent MM box. (I didn’t request the swatch.)
> 
> Anyway, I took some pics of the swatch under a skylight. The colors are true. May be helpful to others who are considering getting something in blue.
> 
> Here is bluette merinos against the royal blue goat suede:
> View attachment 4583181
> 
> View attachment 4583182


I am just dying over this! I just adore your choices for the Hera. I have been thinking about a Hera in bluette Marinos, so thank you for the swatch/color comparisons.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I am just dying over this! I just adore your choices for the Hera. I have been thinking about a Hera in bluette Marinos, so thank you for the swatch/color comparisons.


i recently sold a bluette Merinos Penelope and can attest that it is a wonderful bright blue color.


----------



## ohmisseevee

SayaJ said:


> 4) Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, light gold hw, marine lining
> 
> View attachment 4582818
> 
> View attachment 4582819



All of your bags are beautiful, but WOW - the Selene looks gorgeous!! LOVE the color of the leather and that lovely pop of color from the lining is absolutely money.

It and some of the other pictures I've found of the Selene are definitely making it rank higher on my list as a bag I eventually want to get for myself... would love to replace my current workday/everyday bag (a canvas tote from Madewell) with something a little nicer.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> i recently sold a bluette Merinos Penelope and can attest that it is a wonderful bright blue color.


Darn, I missed your sale of that!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Darn, I missed your sale of that!


Whoops, sorry about that. I did not advertise it, it was a private sale.


----------



## emmaAr

tenKrat said:


> An envelope containing a swatch of bluette merinos was inexplicably taped to my most recent MM box. (I didn’t request the swatch.)
> 
> Anyway, I took some pics of the swatch under a skylight. The colors are true. May be helpful to others who are considering getting something in blue.
> 
> Here is bluette merinos against the royal blue goat suede:
> View attachment 4583181
> 
> View attachment 4583182


I love your Hera in the goat suede! This could be the swatch I requested. My order was sent on Wednesday, so hasn’t been delivered yet but I asked for a swatch of Bluette Merinos. I just wanted to find out if it’s the same colour Marco had a couple of years ago before I place another order. I wanted to pair this with the dark gunmetal hardware but thought that the colour appeared much lighter in a couple of recent photos. The colour in your photo looks the same as the original, so thanks for posting!


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> Number 2, especially for DH!
> Here are two photos of my new Hera in amber cuoio Vachetta.


So beautiful, e!  I want to get close and smell that delicious leather!  It looks like you really like the Hera.  Is this your second or third Hera?


----------



## carterazo

dignatius said:


> A white box from Italy arrived yesterday:
> - Midi Theia in Leaf Green Pebbled (looks yellower in the 1st picture than IRL.  The 2nd picture is a much more accurate representation of the color )
> - Aura in Navy Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579902
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579905
> 
> 
> This is my first Aura and it holds slightly less than a Zhoe.  I held off trying one for fear of the dimensions.  However, happy to report that my regular stash just about fits in there, including a Flora.  The only logo on the bag is engraved on the clasp - no logo on the leather anywhere.  Didn't realize that the clasp can be locked with a small key (came in a little gauze bag tucked into the inside pocket) to secure the contents.
> 
> Comparison of Cuoio Toscano against River Blue Vachetta:
> 1) River Blue is slightly darker and has slight color variations in the leather whereas the Cuoio Toscano is very even.
> 2) Can't tell if there is a difference in weight.  Neither are lightweight leathers.
> 3)  Navy Cuoio Toscano is a more saturated blue even though both are navy shades.
> 4) Cuoio Toscano has light texturing whereas River Blue is smooth.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579903


Such lovely bags, congrats! Love that green!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> A pic in more direct light, in which the color differentiation can be seen more clearly on the back of Zhoe.
> View attachment 4580038


Two new beauties, congrats!  You have the best ideas, tenKrat!  I would have never thought to put all those colors together.


----------



## carterazo

BagMadness said:


> I am so, so happy!
> I wanted a bag for travels to sunnier places, something "lighter", both in style and weight. So I reached out to Marco to see if he could make a Victoria in canvas, which he was positive to. After some brainstorming we came up with a final idea, and Marco and his team made this incredibly beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag, which has captured my heart!
> Victoria in light blue canvas, with light beige pebbled leather trim
> View attachment 4580337
> View attachment 4580338


oooh, this is gorgeous!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Just got my latest order from Marco:
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Navy Blue Cuoio Toscano, lilac lining, light gunmetal hardware
> Zhoe in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, extra short handle, yellow lining, light gold hardware
> 
> I love the Angelica Messenger! It is a bit bigger than I expected and I am so glad. I was worried it would be too small but it’s a perfect size. I can’t wait to get another Angelica Messenger!
> 
> The Cuoio Toscano is a great blend of pebbled and regular vachetta. It has a light pebbled texture so it will hide scratches easily. The texture is smaller and more refined than the texture of the regular pebbled leather. It’s also strong but lighter than the vachetta. It is one of those leathers that you have to personally experience to fully appreciate.


Why does the word yummy! come to mind when I see your bags?   Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

meeh16 said:


> I ordered a Daphne in Grey Flor. Can’t wait for my first MM


oh, wow, that sounds gorgeous!  I can't wait to see your pictures.  Welcome to MM!  You will love it here.


----------



## carterazo

SayaJ said:


> 1) Colourblock black nappa/dark grey Pitone Lucido Phoebe, dark gunmetal hw, red lining (ordered an extra leather crossbody strap in addition to a chain strap)
> 
> View attachment 4582809
> 
> View attachment 4582810
> 
> View attachment 4582811
> 
> View attachment 4582812
> 
> 
> 2) Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, light gold hw, black lining
> 
> View attachment 4582813
> View attachment 4582814
> View attachment 4582816
> 
> 
> 3) Scarlet metallic Flora, light gold hw, black lining
> 
> View attachment 4582815
> View attachment 4582817
> 
> 
> 4) Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, light gold hw, marine lining
> 
> View attachment 4582818
> 
> View attachment 4582819



You got some lovelies there!  Phoebe is my favorite of Marco's SLG's.  The python colorblock is stunning. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)
> View attachment 4583172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583173



That blue!!!!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> So beautiful, e!  I want to get close and smell that delicious leather!  It looks like you really like the Hera.  Is this your second or third Hera?


My second, and I have about three Theias.  I really like the Theia and Hera.  I'm basically a shoulder bag/hobo person.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)
> View attachment 4583172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583173


Oooo!  That is gorgeous!  I love the pleats on the Hera.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Do any of you own an MM card holder? If so, how do you like it compared to other luxury brands' comparable offering(s)?


----------



## mkpurselover

Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
  Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color


----------



## southernbelle43

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color


SOOO pretty in that color!


----------



## mkpurselover

southernbelle43 said:


> Very pretty!!!!





Kimbashop said:


> SOOO pretty in that color!



Thank you.  Quick outside light  pic, more accurate color


----------



## ohmisseevee

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  Quick outside light  pic, more accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584058



This color is so stunning!


----------



## Kimbashop

mkpurselover said:


> Thank you.  Quick outside light  pic, more accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584058


----------



## djfmn

After seeing all these new beautiful reveals it absolutely makes the 6 to 8 week wait for an amazing MM bespoke bag worth it. His bags are made one by one and as MM customers you know that our stunning bespoke bags with all our selections and sometimes customizations takes time to produce. These beauties are absolutely worth waiting for at least I think they are. It also teaches me to be a little more patient. I personally enjoy the entire process. Looking at all these beauties gives me inspiration - ok @tenKrat I have to admit that metallic bag of yours might just force me to get something along those lines!! Then discussing it and getting advice from all the lovely MM ladies on tpf. I love the process of choosing a style, leather, lining and hw etc. Then discussing my choice and getting advice. Then changing my mind about 3 or 4 times. Then placing my order and of course the wait of 6 to 8 weeks as my bespoke MM bag is produced. Finally receiving my shipping notification email and knowing my bag in that amazing white box from Italy will be here in about 6 to 7 days as long as customs does not hold it up. Of course you all know that wonderful leather smell you get when you open the box. Then the swoon over my gorgeous new bag. Definitely worth the wait. I will be putting together my color blocked metallic MM bag and will of course be asking for input from all you lovely ladies!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> After seeing all these new beautiful reveals it absolutely makes the 6 to 8 week wait for an amazing MM bespoke bag worth it. His bags are made one by one and as MM customers you know that our stunning bespoke bags with all our selections and sometimes customizations takes time to produce. These beauties are absolutely worth waiting for at least I think they are. It also teaches me to be a little more patient. I personally enjoy the entire process. Looking at all these beauties gives me inspiration - ok @tenKrat I have to admit that metallic bag of yours might just force me to get something along those lines!! Then discussing it and getting advice from all the lovely MM ladies on tpf. I love the process of choosing a style, leather, lining and hw etc. Then discussing my choice and getting advice. Then changing my mind about 3 or 4 times. Then placing my order and of course the wait Of 6 to 8 weeks as my bespoke MM bag is produced. Finally receiving my shipping notification email and knowing my bag in that amazing white box from Italy will be here. Of course you all know that wonderful leather smell you get when you open the box. Then the swoon over my gorgeous new bag. Definitely worth the wait. I will be putting together my color blocked metallic MM bag and will of course be asking for input from all your lovely ladies!!!!


Well said and I think most of us would agree!


----------



## southernbelle43

delete


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> After seeing all these new beautiful reveals it absolutely makes the 6 to 8 week wait for an amazing MM bespoke bag worth it. His bags are made one by one and as MM customers you know that our stunning bespoke bags with all our selections and sometimes customizations takes time to produce. These beauties are absolutely worth waiting for at least I think they are. It also teaches me to be a little more patient. I personally enjoy the entire process. Looking at all these beauties gives me inspiration - ok @tenKrat I have to admit that metallic bag of yours might just force me to get something along those lines!! Then discussing it and getting advice from all the lovely MM ladies on tpf. I love the process of choosing a style, leather, lining and hw etc. Then discussing my choice and getting advice. Then changing my mind about 3 or 4 times. Then placing my order and of course the wait Of 6 to 8 weeks as my bespoke MM bag is produced. Finally receiving my shipping notification email and knowing my bag in that amazing white box from Italy will be here. Of course you all know that wonderful leather smell you get when you open the box. Then the swoon over my gorgeous new bag. Definitely worth the wait. I will be putting together my color blocked metallic MM bag and will of course be asking for input from all your lovely ladies!!!!



I think the process of thinking through my needs and asking questions and knowing that it will be 6-8 weeks before I might receive my MM bag, definitely makes me think twice about whether it's something that I both need AND want. My money tree is not unlimited and I try to be very careful about how much "excess stuff" I have sitting unused in my closet as well - it's so easy to buy too much as a consumer, IMO, especially these days. Nothing wrong with that, but I've definitely been trying to trim down lately on my purchases.

Luckily I have been very good about this when it comes to my SLGs and handbags, but I want to try my best to buy things that I will definitely use, day in and day out, that I won't mind pulling out of the closet even if it means having to deal with the minor hassle of switching between bags, and so on. (I'm quite lazy - it takes a lot of motivation!) I actually like that MM has made me think much more carefully about my needs and has made me much more intentional about my purchases.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @southernbelle43
> You are right, anthracite pebbled is not metallic. I gave the wrong leather—the leather you refer to on my Zhoe is actually pewter laminato metallic. Sorry, ladies, for the wrong information.
> 
> BTW, the “real” anthracite pebbled leather in the mock-up looks great. It will be a more distinguishable contrast against the titanium metallic. Either the pewter laminato metallic or anthracite pebbled will look great.


tenKrat, after several days of going batty trying to decide if I want the pewter laminato or the anthracite pebbled and at least 5 emails back and forth to Marco, we decided to go with the anthracite pebbled. I absolutely adore your bag in the all metallic, but I had to be realistic that I will be more likely to wear the pebbled with metallic accents. I am so pleased that you shared your beautiful bag and now I will have a beautiful bag based on your creativity. Hugs


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I think the process of thinking through my needs and asking questions and knowing that it will be 6-8 weeks before I might receive my MM bag, definitely makes me think twice about whether it's something that I both need AND want. My money tree is not unlimited and I try to be very careful about how much "excess stuff" I have sitting unused in my closet as well - it's so easy to buy too much as a consumer, IMO, especially these days. Nothing wrong with that, but I've definitely been trying to trim down lately on my purchases.
> 
> Luckily I have been very good about this when it comes to my SLGs and handbags, but I want to try my best to buy things that I will definitely use, day in and day out, that I won't mind pulling out of the closet even if it means having to deal with the minor hassle of switching between bags, and so on. (I'm quite lazy - it takes a lot of motivation!) I actually like that MM has made me think much more carefully about my needs and has made me much more intentional about my purchases.


I definitely agree with that I am much more intentional about making a decision to buy an MM bag. It is not that spur of the moment I see a bag at a store and instant gratification you can buy it and take it home. Because the MM process is at least 3 months and sometimes 4 months from beginning to end that includes me deciding if I need and want and as you said the Money Tree definitely comes into consideration. It gives me time to take a breath and really think about the decision which I have found is good for me. I definitely buy with intention due to the length of the buying/receiving process. Definitely not that go to the store process. I have also been trying to trim down my purchases except when these ladies post their beautiful new bags I have to say I  start thinking about my next bag purchase!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I definitely agree with that I am much more intentional about making a decision to buy an MM bag. It is not that spur of the moment I see a bag at a store and instant gratification you can buy it and take it home. Because the MM process is at least 3 months and sometimes 4 months from beginning to end that includes me deciding if I need and want and as you said the Money Tree definitely comes into consideration. It gives me time to take a breath and really think about the decision which I have found is good for me. I definitely buy with intention due to the length of the buying/receiving process. Definitely not that go to the store process. I have also been trying to trim down my purchases except when these ladies post their beautiful new bags I have to say I  start thinking about my next bag purchase!!!



I cannot wait to get my first shipment! 

I think seeing all the pictures has also changed my opinion of some of the designs and leathers as well. I started off thinking I only wanted certain styles, but after seeing pictures and hearing personal testimonials, I've re-considered what would be most suitable for me.

I also can't help but imagine what kind of beautiful MM bags might be in my future.  I think after I get my Juliet Midi, my next up may have to be a Selene Midi, so I can replace my everyday-work-tote (a canvas tote from Madewell - quite respectable but it looks worn after dragging it around everyday for a few months) with something a little more sturdy and beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> tenKrat, after several days of going batty trying to decide if I want the pewter laminato or the anthracite pebbled and at least 5 emails back and forth to Marco, we decided to go with the anthracite pebbled. I absolutely adore your bag in the all metallic, but I had to be realistic that I will be more likely to wear the pebbled with metallic accents. I am so pleased that you shared your beautiful bag and now I will have a beautiful bag based on your creativity. Hugs


Your Victoria Midi will be a knockout with the anthracite pebbled.


----------



## tenKrat

Mia in cuoio vacchetta


----------



## jbags07

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color


What a beautiful leather, its looks stunning in this style


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Mia in cuoio vacchetta
> View attachment 4584219


Love this bag in vachetts


----------



## jbags07

I also received a white box today 
Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf


----------



## jbags07

Mia in white cuoio toscano with flap in off white/dark brown python matte. With a Zhoe strap. I have a black one on order also with a gray snake flap. These may just be my favorite bags now...


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584231
> 
> I also received a white box today
> Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf


I literally gasped when I saw your photo !  I think you and I must have similar tastes in colors because I love every single one of your bags. Today I was just contemplating a bag in this metallic. Now you’ve convinced me!


----------



## jbags07

Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I literally gasped when I saw your photo !  I think you and I must have similar tastes in colors because I love every single one of your bags. Today I was just contemplating a bag in this metallic. Now you’ve convinced me!


In this exact color? Its the best color/leather...i hate to admit it but I also have it in a midi Sabrina   I highly recommend it!  And thank you for your kind words


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Whoever gets a mini Minerva, please kindly share photos with the class


  That will be me!  And I am quite excited...  I have the grey Flor color blocked with Grey Nappa.  I also have a *Victoria Midi* in ginger Cuoio Toscano and a* Siena Midi *in titanium Metallic on the way.  Three brand brand new to me styles.  The Little Minerva, Siena Midi, and Victoria Midi.  Of course, Flor is a later order, so it is still several weeks off.  



tenKrat said:


> Here’s my Hera in royal blue goat suede with her standard strap in dark brown Aquila matte leather. I can wear her now, yay!  (I had originally ordered a modified strap that didn’t work so well. Sometimes it’s better not to tamper with Marco’s designs.)
> View attachment 4583172
> 
> 
> Just saying.. I think I could live out of TenKrats closet for a while...  She's my purse whisperer.. Seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> mkpurselover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely love this midi angel and I think it  is another style that is oft over looked.
> 
> I'm so happy to see  all the reveals.   It is so exciting to see the combos that are created.  I love the grey combos including the Zhoe metallic and the mock up of the victoria midi.  Wow!   And a special Thanks Lenie for your expiation of the Cuoio Toscano
> 
> As many of you know I love OP vachetta (vachetta that is owned by other people) but when I order, I end up selling because the bag is too stiff/ too heavy... too..  not me.  But.  I have a sauro tan vachetta penelope messenger and I am in love...  It is perfect.  I already did a reveal.. so here's a re-reveal.    Gold hardware and yellow lining.
> 
> This is an amazing group and I hope our new ladies find that the Massaccesi experience is worth the wait.  It is truly wonderful to get a "custom for you" package from Italy.   To be able to have direct input with the designer is amazing, and if you think of his time commitment, it is unheard of...
> I have, in the past,  used USPS package service... I upgraded to UPS on my last package, and the package came very quickly.  Of course, we always have the potential for customs issues, but the tracking was easier for me.    I'm excited to see more reveals and will patiently await my next shipment...(s).
> Now if anyone wants to buy a condo in Destin.. Let me know ! I need to  re-fund the money tree...
Click to expand...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh.. And I do not "have" the concept of multi quotes down yet!


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584231
> 
> I also received a white box today
> Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf



Love the metallic leathers on the Mini Zhoe - what a beauty!!



jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584236
> View attachment 4584237
> View attachment 4584238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.



This leather is so stunning!!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584231
> 
> I also received a white box today
> Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf


Omg! I haven’t ordered from Marco since February and I’m meant to be on a ban cos I’m on mat leave but this is seriously beautiful!!! Here’s hoping mm will have an Xmas special coming up!


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584231
> 
> I also received a white box today
> Mini Zhoe in dark blue metallic calf


This looks so much like Africa blue leather. It is just gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584236
> View attachment 4584237
> View attachment 4584238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.


Wow this is exquisite.  MM is turning out some real classics!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Love the metallic leathers on the Mini Zhoe - what a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> This leather is so stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## jbags07

yellow_tulip said:


> Omg! I haven’t ordered from Marco since February and I’m meant to be on a ban cos I’m on mat leave but this is seriously beautiful!!! Here’s hoping mm will have an Xmas special coming up!


Thank you, and i apologize for causing temptation   Congratulations on your new arrival!  Hope you are enjoying your time off with the little one


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> In this exact color? Its the best color/leather...i hate to admit it but I also have it in a midi Sabrina   I highly recommend it!  And thank you for your kind words


Yes, that same color. I’ve also been thinking of a Zoe in Octane which I saw you got in your last order! I’m in Serious need of a midi Penelope so I might just start there with the dark blu metallic. Would you say it is sparkly?
And your python Mia is also amazing! Congrats.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584236
> View attachment 4584237
> View attachment 4584238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.


Oh my goodness, what a perfect choice for this style.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, that same color. I’ve also been thinking of a Zoe in Octane which I saw you got in your last order! I’m in Serious need of a midi Penelope so I might just start there with the dark blu metallic. Would you say it is sparkly?
> And your python Mia is also amazing! Congrats.


Thank u   I do love my octane Zhoe, but if it were between the 2, get the dark blue metallic calf...its to die for...the color, the texture....and it has a bit of subtle sparkle to it....i think you would really love it, its the best blue ever!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my goodness, what a perfect choice for this style.


 Thank u   There aren’t a lot of Irides kicking around yet as its a new style, but its just awesome, i will definitely get another....its a great handheld clutch, plus you can do different strap options to make it more versatile...and it has the built in card slots so no meed for an wallet....


----------



## Fi B

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color



Beautiful bag! On my wish list too! Do the tassels come off? (I know it can be ordered without but I'd like the choice ). Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## SayaJ

Some swatches I received with my goodies:

1) Yellow nappa



2) Eden nappa



3) Forest Green pompei



4) Dark green nappa 



Dark green nappa (top) vs forest green Pompei


----------



## tenKrat

mkpurselover said:


> Hello lovely MM ladies, I have recieved my white box (finally)!  Eggplant metallic midi Angel with silver hardware and grey lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584040
> View attachment 4584046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really lovely leather IRL,  it's hard to catch the exact color


An underrated MM bag. Yours is beautiful. Getting it in a metallic leather is a great choice. I had one in Africa bronze metallic, but my mother has it. She loves it.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584233
> View attachment 4584234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia in white cuoio toscano with flap in off white/dark brown python matte. With a Zhoe strap. I have a black one on order also with a gray snake flap. These may just be my favorite bags now...


You know I love this bag of yours, right?  I like white bags but only in small or mini sizes. And I like python print in small doses, too. So the Mia is the perfect bag for that combination. Beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

@Coastal jewel
It’s hard to quote your posts and reply because they’re convoluted...
(it takes some time to learn the multiquote function on here; you’ll figure it out I hope) but what I want to say is that at least you figured out that you can manage vacchetta in only a small bag.


----------



## tenKrat

@Coastal jewel
To multiquote, choose each post individually and hit the “+ QUOTE” at the bottom each time. When you’re done choosing all the posts, then scroll all the way down to your Reply box. Beneath that, hit “INSERT QUOTES”. You will see the posts you’ve quoted populate your Reply box.

Then you can reply to each quote, one by one, within your Reply box. Make sure you reply to each one after the “(quote)” at the end of someone else’s post. You can do it.


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584233
> View attachment 4584234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia in white cuoio toscano with flap in off white/dark brown python matte. With a Zhoe strap. I have a black one on order also with a gray snake flap. These may just be my favorite bags now...


Wow, wow, wow, wow! I don't do animal prints, but this is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bags!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584236
> View attachment 4584237
> View attachment 4584238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Thank u   There aren’t a lot of Irides kicking around yet as its a new style, but its just awesome, i will definitely get another....its a great handheld clutch, plus you can do different strap options to make it more versatile...and it has the built in card slots so no meed for an wallet....



I love the style of the Iride, but unfortunately I feel like I have too many bags that fit in that size/shape/occasion family that I like already.  I'm still tempted to get one, especially in a gorgeous metallic leather, but... I'm loathe to buy more while I know I could "upgrade" other bags that I would use more often, like an everyday/work tote or an everyday/going out shoulder bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank u   I do love my octane Zhoe, but if it were between the 2, get the dark blue metallic calf...its to die for...the color, the texture....and it has a bit of subtle sparkle to it....i think you would really love it, its the best blue ever!


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Thank u   There aren’t a lot of Irides kicking around yet as its a new style, but its just awesome, i will definitely get another....its a great handheld clutch, plus you can do different strap options to make it more versatile...and it has the built in card slots so no meed for an wallet....


Is it close in size to the Flora? or Phoebe?


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> That will be me!  And I am quite excited...  I have the grey Flor color blocked with Grey Nappa.  I also have a *Victoria Midi* in ginger Cuoio Toscano and a* Siena Midi *in titanium Metallic on the way.  Three brand brand new to me styles.  The Little Minerva, Siena Midi, and Victoria Midi.  Of course, Flor is a later order, so it is still several weeks off.


 You have some beautiful bags coming....the anticipation!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> You know I love this bag of yours, right?  I like white bags but only in small or mini sizes. And I like python print in small doses, too. So the Mia is the perfect bag for that combination. Beautiful.


Thank you @tenKrat   I love your style in bags, MM and those luscious LV’s...so i really appreciate your kind remarks


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Wow, wow, wow, wow! I don't do animal prints, but this is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bags!


Thank you @carterazo   Marco crafts such beautiful bags!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I love the style of the Iride, but unfortunately I feel like I have too many bags that fit in that size/shape/occasion family that I like already.  I'm still tempted to get one, especially in a gorgeous metallic leather, but... I'm loathe to buy more while I know I could "upgrade" other bags that I would use more often, like an everyday/work tote or an everyday/going out shoulder bag.


I hear You! Smart to carefully analyze your needs. I can be too impulsive and that results in unused bags. I like your approach. Get what you need, and once those needs are met, experiment.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Is it close in size to the Flora? or Phoebe?


Tomro i will take a pic of the 3 styles together for comparison


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> I hear You! Smart to carefully analyze your needs. I can be too impulsive and that results in unused bags. I like your approach. Get what you need, and once those needs are met, experiment.



It's hard to be pragmatic when it comes to beautiful things.


----------



## mkpurselover

Fi B said:


> Beautiful bag! On my wish list too! Do the tassels come off? (I know it can be ordered without but I'd like the choice ). Enjoy your new beauty!


Yes, they do come off.  They're on a snap ring.


----------



## ajamy

SayaJ said:


> Some swatches I received with my goodies:
> 
> 1) Yellow nappa
> View attachment 4584525
> 
> 
> 2) Eden nappa
> View attachment 4584526
> 
> 
> 3) Forest Green pompei
> View attachment 4584527
> 
> 
> 4) Dark green nappa
> View attachment 4584528
> 
> 
> Dark green nappa (top) vs forest green Pompei
> View attachment 4584529



Thank you for sharing these - I've been thinking for ages that my next MM bag will be in nappa and probably green.  On my monitor the Eden colour looks a more blue tinged green that the dark green, would others agree?-


----------



## southernbelle43

Off to  lunch with the Penelope Messenger in black venizia.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Is it close in size to the Flora? or Phoebe?


Going to attach a few pix so you can get an idea of sizes...bags are:  
Mini Zhoe, Phoebe, Flora, Stella, Iride.  Stella is comparable but wider.


----------



## jbags07




----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4585942
> View attachment 4585943
> View attachment 4585944
> View attachment 4585945
> View attachment 4585946
> View attachment 4585947


That is so very helpful!!!!


----------



## djfmn

emilyrose11 said:


> Came to see all the beautiful bags here.


Welcome to the MM group. We love having new ladies join our Massaccesi tpf group.


----------



## southernbelle43

emilyrose11 said:


> Came to see all the beautiful bags here.


Welcome, welcome.


----------



## Fi B

mkpurselover said:


> Yes, they do come off.  They're on a snap ring.


Thank you so much! Now, which leather . I hope you’re loving your Earth Angel!


----------



## Aminu

@jbags07 thank you for the excellent comparison shots! I've been wondering for some time how the smaller bags compare in size and dimension as I can't decide between another mini Zhoe or a Phoebe or Iride... still stumped actually! But these photos are great to refer back to. What length straps are you using with these - or are they mainly used as clutches? Also, what colour and leather is your gorgeous Flora?!


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> @jbags07 thank you for the excellent comparison shots! I've been wondering for some time how the smaller bags compare in size and dimension as I can't decide between another mini Zhoe or a Phoebe or Iride... still stumped actually! But these photos are great to refer back to. What length straps are you using with these - or are they mainly used as clutches? Also, what colour and leather is your gorgeous Flora?!



Happy to help   Let me know if you want me to add other pix, with certain styles next to each other for better comparison....

regarding straps, i always use straps...and i generally order crossbody. So i always ask Marco for specific length straps...for Floras and Phoebes, they come with the chain strap, (i get it at 50 inches which works for my height and bust),  and i always order an extra leather strap...i think its 20 or 25 Euros for the leather strap,  but it is nice to change up the look of the bag....depending on outfit etc.....

let me know if you want me to post pix showing the bags with leather vs chain straps....mini Zhoe i get the strap extender piece, so you can use it for shoulder carry or add the longer piece and carry crossbody....with Iride, i ordered 2 additional straps. .  It came with a long shoulder strap, that i asked Marco to lengthen to crossbody (50 inches for me), and i asked for a short shoulder strap, for a dressier look, and also for a matching leather strap for a more casual look. 

And that Flora is cobalt blue metallic calf   Its yummy!


----------



## Aminu

jbags07 said:


> Happy to help   Let me know if you want me to add other pix, with certain styles next to each other for better comparison....
> 
> regarding straps, i always use straps...and i generally order crossbody. So i always ask Marco for specific length straps...for Floras and Phoebes, they come with the chain strap, (i get it at 50 inches which works for my height and bust),  and i always order an extra leather strap...i think its 20 or 25 Euros for the leather strap,  but it is nice to change up the look of the bag....depending on outfit etc.....
> 
> let me know if you want me to post pix showing the bags with leather vs chain straps....mini Zhoe i get the strap extender piece, so you can use it for shoulder carry or add the longer piece and carry crossbody....with Iride, i ordered 2 additional straps. .  It came with a long shoulder strap, that i asked Marco to lengthen to crossbody (50 inches for me), and i asked for a short shoulder strap, for a dressier look, and also for a matching leather strap for a more casual look.
> 
> And that Flora is cobalt blue metallic calf   Its yummy!



Thanks for that! I am specifically thinking about dressy evening bags, requiring short chain straps - what length do you request for your short straps? It would be great to see your straps actually...
And cobalt blue metallic calf is now officially on my list, as is everose diamond, for my evening bags (currently just one mini Zhoe in gold laminato).


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> @Coastal jewel
> To multiquote, choose each post individually and hit the “+ QUOTE” at the bottom each time. When you’re done choosing all the posts, then scroll all the way down to your Reply box. Beneath that, hit “INSERT QUOTES”. You will see the posts you’ve quoted populate your Reply box.
> 
> Then you can reply to each quote, one by one, within your Reply box. Make sure you reply to each one after the “(quote)” at the end of someone else’s post. You can do it.


. Well let’s see if it works


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> Thanks for that! I am specifically thinking about dressy evening bags, requiring short chain straps - what length do you request for your short straps? It would be great to see your straps actually...
> And cobalt blue metallic calf is now officially on my list, as is everose diamond, for my evening bags (currently just one mini Zhoe in gold laminato).



Happy to take pix with chains...probably monday as tomro will be busy....i think the everose diamond and cobalt are beautiful for evening bags! @djfmn has a gorgeous cobalt croc Stella...a fabulous evening bag...similar color to my cobalt but minus the metallic ....

as for length on short straps, i will measure for you, but everyone is different...if you are smaller or more petite than i am, you would need different lengths...i have big arms/shoulders lol...best not to guess, take a small measuring tape to a department store that has a lot of bags...find the strap lengths that work for you, measure, record those lengths, and thats the best way i think....last year i had strap issues and had to get different straps made, since the standard lengths are too small for me....but now Marco has my strap measurements on file so its perfect! And wonderful to be able to get straps made at the lengths that you want....yet another plus about MM bespoke bags


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> . Well let’s see if it works


@tenKrat ’s directions are perfect!   I could never figure that out either, and using her instructions i completed my first multi quote post today!  Thank you @tenKrat


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> @tenKrat ’s directions are perfect!   I could never figure that out either, and using her instructions i completed my first multi quote post today!  Thank you @tenKrat


You’re welcome. I’m glad my instructions worked.


----------



## Aminu

jbags07 said:


> Happy to take pix with chains...probably monday as tomro will be busy....i think the everose diamond and cobalt are beautiful for evening bags! @djfmn has a gorgeous cobalt croc Stella...a fabulous evening bag...similar color to my cobalt but minus the metallic ....
> 
> as for length on short straps, i will measure for you, but everyone is different...if you are smaller or more petite than i am, you would need different lengths...i have big arms/shoulders lol...best not to guess, take a small measuring tape to a department store that has a lot of bags...find the strap lengths that work for you, measure, record those lengths, and thats the best way i think....last year i had strap issues and had to get different straps made, since the standard lengths are too small for me....but now Marco has my strap measurements on file so its perfect! And wonderful to be able to get straps made at the lengths that you want....yet another plus about MM bespoke bags



Yes of course, I would take measurements - just interested to know what lengths others choose for their short straps and how they like to wear their evening bags. My evening bags have tended to have very short straps so they tuck neatly under my arm for dancing rather than swinging around! But I'm not sure that looks so great for non-dancing events - dinners, theatre etc. Obviously the leather straps are mostly adjustable, but the chain straps have to be exactly right. I love that we can request custom lengths - I probably just need several options!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4585942
> View attachment 4585943
> View attachment 4585944
> View attachment 4585945
> View attachment 4585946
> View attachment 4585947


So helpful to see this (And all of your beautiful colors. Wow!). Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Yes of course, I would take measurements - just interested to know what lengths others choose for their short straps and how they like to wear their evening bags. My evening bags have tended to have very short straps so they tuck neatly under my arm for dancing rather than swinging around! But I'm not sure that looks so great for non-dancing events - dinners, theatre etc. Obviously the leather straps are mostly adjustable, but the chain straps have to be exactly right. I love that we can request custom lengths - I probably just need several options!


Here is a photo of my Cobalt Blue Stella that @jbags07 mentioned. I love it such a fun bag and color. I wear it for evening wear and during the day with jeans I think it is a very versatile bag. If I remember correctly I can remove the chain and use it as a clutch as well.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my Cobalt Blue Stella that @jbags07 mentioned. I love it such a fun bag and color. I wear it for evening wear and during the day with jeans I think it is a very versatile bag. If I remember correctly I can remove the chain and use it as a clutch as well.
> View attachment 4587500


Wow, that colour is stunning - my favourite blue! What a fun little bag. I'm all set with MM totes and crossbody bags (for now!) My next orders will be smaller evening bags - just gathering ideas. Thanks for showing us this beauty!


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> Yes of course, I would take measurements - just interested to know what lengths others choose for their short straps and how they like to wear their evening bags. My evening bags have tended to have very short straps so they tuck neatly under my arm for dancing rather than swinging around! But I'm not sure that looks so great for non-dancing events - dinners, theatre etc. Obviously the leather straps are mostly adjustable, but the chain straps have to be exactly right. I love that we can request custom lengths - I probably just need several options!


Will take pix and measurements tomro for you!  After getting the shorter shoulder strap for Iride, that makes me want a couple of short chain straps to use with my Floras too, for evening options...like u said, several options is a great investment imo....gives you so many different ways to wear a bag, dress it up or down....i do think length is preference, but short straps to tuck under arm for dancing, i think also works great for other events....depending on the bag, short straps look elegant and dressy, and can elevate the look of a bag!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my Cobalt Blue Stella that @jbags07 mentioned. I love it such a fun bag and color. I wear it for evening wear and during the day with jeans I think it is a very versatile bag. If I remember correctly I can remove the chain and use it as a clutch as well.
> View attachment 4587500


Such a beautiful bag! Love the cobalt in croc


----------



## mkpurselover

ALERT !


----------



## eleanors36

mkpurselover said:


> ALERT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4587684


Yay!


----------



## mkpurselover

ohmisseevee said:


> I bought one in each color... after ordering my first MM... and I also am in the process of working with Marco to create the perfect Juliet Midi for me, in the Laminato Eggplant. I just couldn't help myself, especially seeing how beautiful all three Flor colors were. (One of them is supposed to be a gift.)



Hi ohmisseevee, just wanted to ask if Marco had to order more metallic eggplant or if he had it in stock?  I love this leather so much I'm thinking about it for the new sale


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ohmisseevee, just wanted to ask if Marco had to order more metallic eggplant or if he had it in stock?  I love this leather so much I'm thinking about it for the new sale


Marco has metallic bordeaux pompei in stock. I asked about this leather because a friend of mine saw my midi Alexia in this leather and wanted it so I asked him. Here is a photo of the bordeaux shimmer pompei midi Alexia. Not sure if this is the leather you are referring to or not.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> Marco has metallic bordeaux pompei in stock. I asked about this leather because a friend of mine saw my midi Alexia in this leather and wanted it so I asked him. Here is a photo of the bordeaux shimmer pompei midi Alexia. Not sure if this is the leather you are referring to or not.
> View attachment 4587971


 Oh, that is a beautiful color and purse! How do you like the Alexia? I've admired the style from afar, but have been unsure of the comfort of the handles.  The color is not quite the purple of the eggplant, but gorgeous none the less.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## coach943

I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


----------



## pinkorchid20

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


Maybe Dark Blue or Marine?


----------



## Cleda

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.



I like contrast linings too! I second @pinkorchid20's suggestion of dark blue or marine. Purple might look good with orange pompei too.


----------



## Jinglebellez

Dear Ladies, 
I'm looking to get my first MM working bag that is versatile enough to be a weekend bag. At this point (I constantly struggle over different designs ), I'm looking at either a small minerva (without the central compartment) or a small muse. I prefer soft, light weight leather that do not scratch easily.  I find that bags around the dimensions of 25cm (Width) by 18cm (Height) by 14cm (Base) work well for me although it also depends on the design of the bag.  Any advice or personal experience on small minerva or small muse would be much appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## ElainePG

How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.

And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


Dark blue would be a great contrast.


----------



## southernbelle43

Happy birthday to me.
Happy birthday to me.
Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
Happy birthday to me.

Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530


Lovely!  What was your first impression when you opened the box?


----------



## Cleda

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530



This is a stunning bag! The metallic bronze and that texture is amazing. My first ever MM box was just shipped out as well. 



southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> Happy birthday to me.
> Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.



The current sale is tempting me to get something for my birthday too, but my birthday may just be an excuse because it's still 2 months away! I am torn between spreading out my purchases and taking advantage of a sale.

Does anyone have swatches comparing dark taupe, dark beige and mud verona?


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> This is a stunning bag! The metallic bronze and that texture is amazing. My first ever MM box was just shipped out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The current sale is tempting me to get something for my birthday too, but my birthday may just be an excuse because it's still 2 months away! I am torn between spreading out my purchases and taking advantage of a sale.
> 
> Does anyone have swatches comparing dark taupe, dark beige and mud verona?


 I don’t but the mud verona is so beautiful. One of my favorites in verona. It is more unusual  than the taupe or beige, IMHO.


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> Oh, that is a beautiful color and purse! How do you like the Alexia? I've admired the style from afar, but have been unsure of the comfort of the handles.  The color is not quite the purple of the eggplant, but gorgeous none the less.  Thank you for sharing


I love the style of the midi Alexia and find it easy to carry. It is a very stylish bag and so many people ask me about it when I use it. It is not eggplant but is called bordeaux shimmer in pompei leather. I spoke to @tenKrat at length here on tpf about this bag and the pros and cons. She is extremely knowledgeable and so generous with her time and sharing of MM bag info. She has done a number of reviews on this style. It took me 6 months to decide to get one and I am not sorry. So much so that I am probably going to get another one.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530


Wow Elainpg you and the bag look amazing. Love the Luna style and the leather is just gorgeous. I love bronze Africa leather such a lovely color. Congrats on your lovely new MM bag. We are so happy to have you as part of our little MM tpf group.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> Happy birthday to me.
> Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.


OK when was your birthday mine is Nov 5th my DH is Nov 12th and my anniversary is Nov 25th. So do I deserve an MM bag with all these celebrations in the month of November. Of course I do!!! So do you.


----------



## starkfan

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


I agree with @pinkorchid20 's suggestion of dark blue! I have that in my Butterscotch Modena (Butterscotch is a dark burnt orange with reddish undertones), and I quite like the contrast of that orange tone with the dark blue lining... If you search for "Butterscotch Modena" in our reference thread, my pics of it should come up!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> Happy birthday to me.
> Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> This is a stunning bag! The metallic bronze and that texture is amazing. My first ever MM box was just shipped out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The current sale is tempting me to get something for my birthday too, but my birthday may just be an excuse because it's still 2 months away! I am torn between spreading out my purchases and taking advantage of a sale.
> 
> Does anyone have swatches comparing dark taupe, dark beige and mud verona?


Hi, you can click on the names to see picture swatches of the leathers
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-verona


----------



## orchidmyst

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


I've tried a purple lining before with orange leather and it looks quite nice.
Silver lining always works on all colors.


----------



## orchidmyst

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530


Congrats on your first MM bag. It is so beautiful and how lucky you are to get the bronze africa leather. I've only considered light and bright colors for the Luna but your bag makes me want a dark metallic one too.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely!  What was your first impression when you opened the box?


Well, for one thing, I was very impressed at how well-packaged it was. It took me quite some time just to get the box open, and required a sharp knife AND a pair of scissors! 

And then, when I got down to the actual bag, that metallic bronze simply lit up the room. It was everything I was hoping for. I had been wanting a metallic bag for quite some time, but silver didn't seem right, and neither did gold, so when Marco offered me the Ancient Bronze it felt like a match made in heaven.   

I'm glad Marco recommended Africa leather. I think the Luna requires a stiff leather, so that it won't slouch. I can see this bag holding its shape very well over time. I had intended to use it mainly as a dressy bag, and therefore only to be taken out every now & then, but now I'm thinking… hmmm… it would also look really good with jeans and a sweater…


----------



## ElainePG

Cleda said:


> This is a stunning bag! The metallic bronze and that texture is amazing. My first ever MM box was just shipped out as well.


Thank you! I'm excited for you, too. What did you get?


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Wow Elainpg you and the bag look amazing. Love the Luna style and the leather is just gorgeous. I love bronze Africa leather such a lovely color. Congrats on your lovely new MM bag. We are so happy to have you as part of our little MM tpf group.


Thank you, @djfmn 

It's been so much fun for me to learn about the MM bags, and join this lovely community.


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.


Sage is not at all like the University of Miami color. It is a muted green with grey undertones. I paired it with fucshia and it is perfect! I think sage would go really well with the orange. How much of a contrast do you like? I paired my orange little Muse with silver/light grey and I love it.  I love orange with greys.


----------



## ElainePG

orchidmyst said:


> Congrats on your first MM bag. It is so beautiful and how lucky you are to get the bronze africa leather. I've only considered light and bright colors for the Luna but your bag *makes me want a dark metallic one too*.


I've only ever owned one metallic bag before. It was a YSL Mini Muse, in bronze. I adored the color, but the style of the bag didn't work at all for me, so I ended up re-homing it. But I still thought that bronze metallic would be a useful addition to a bag collection, if the style was right. I think of bronze as a neutral… like black, but with a bit more oomph. And since it isn't silver or gold, there isn't the problem of matching jewelry.

What color(s) are you thinking of for your Luna?


----------



## carterazo

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530


Congrats on your new bag! She's gorgeous! The added pocket in the back is genius. Luna is at the top of my wishlist. Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## ElainePG

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your new bag! She's gorgeous! The added pocket in the back is genius. Luna is at the top of my wishlist. Enjoy yours in good health!


Thank you so much! 
I've already planned an outfit around it for a concert & dinner we're attending on Sunday, so I guess Miss Luna is already a part of my happy handbag family!


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> This is a stunning bag! The metallic bronze and that texture is amazing. My first ever MM box was just shipped out as well.
> 
> 
> 
> The current sale is tempting me to get something for my birthday too, but my birthday may just be an excuse because it's still 2 months away! I am torn between spreading out my purchases and taking advantage of a sale.
> 
> Does anyone have swatches comparing dark taupe, dark beige and mud verona?


If you order now it will arrive just in time for your birthday....


----------



## carterazo

ElainePG said:


> Thank you so much!
> I've already planned an outfit around it for a concert & dinner we're attending on Sunday, so I guess Miss Luna is already a part of my happy handbag family!


That's great! If you can, please share a pic to show what fits in the bag. Those are really helpful for the rest of us.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> Happy birthday to me.
> Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.


Happy birthday! An MM bag is the best birthday present!


----------



## ElainePG

carterazo said:


> That's great! If you can, please share a pic to show what fits in the bag. Those are really helpful for the rest of us.


Sure, I'll be glad to do that. Probably later this week.


----------



## carterazo

ElainePG said:


> Sure, I'll be glad to do that. Probably later this week.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

ElainePG said:


> How exciting to receive that fabled white box from UPS, my first MM bag! I'm thrilled with this Luna bag. When I first wrote to Marco about possible leather choices, he said that he had one piece of ancient bronze Africa leather in his atelier… just sufficient to make one (smallish) bag. I had been wanting a metallic bag, I adored the Luna design, and I'd been reading about Africa leather on this thread, so all the planets seemed to be in alignment.
> 
> And now, after only six weeks, here it is. My very own bespoke bag. For reference, I'm 5' tall. I asked Marco for the wider strap, more for comfort than aesthetics, but I think it looks nice with the wide strap. I also requested a slip pocket on the back, with a magnet, as a place to stash my phone. I chose light gunmetal hardware (Marco's suggestion, and he was right!) and dark grey for the interior.
> 
> View attachment 4588528
> View attachment 4588529
> View attachment 4588530


Amazing first bag!   I have a bronze Africa...  if is stunning.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy birthday to me.
> Happy birthday to me.
> Ordered a brand new Massaccesi
> Happy birthday to me.
> 
> Lol, now to find one to sell in keeping with my one in, one out rule.



Happy birthday! Sweet anticipation... 



djfmn said:


> OK when was your birthday mine is Nov 5th my DH is Nov 12th and my anniversary is Nov 25th. So do I deserve an MM bag with all these celebrations in the month of November. Of course I do!!! So do you.



You do. One or two. (I'm good at justifying a new bag but for DH, I might have to admit that would be a tough logic.)



ElainePG said:


> Well, for one thing, I was very impressed at how well-packaged it was. It took me quite some time just to get the box open, and required a sharp knife AND a pair of scissors!
> 
> And then, when I got down to the actual bag, that metallic bronze simply lit up the room. It was everything I was hoping for. I had been wanting a metallic bag for quite some time, but silver didn't seem right, and neither did gold, so when Marco offered me the Ancient Bronze it felt like a match made in heaven.
> 
> I'm glad Marco recommended Africa leather. I think the Luna requires a stiff leather, so that it won't slouch. I can see this bag holding its shape very well over time. I had intended to use it mainly as a dressy bag, and therefore only to be taken out every now & then, but now I'm thinking… hmmm… it would also look really good with jeans and a sweater…



This bag looks absolutely fabulous on you. The africa leather is just stunning - my first MM bag, and still one of my all time favorites, was a lead africa midi selene. It goes with literally anything and seems to be impervious to any and everything. I hope you will wear your beautiful bag in good health!


----------



## Cleda

ElainePG said:


> Thank you! I'm excited for you, too. What did you get?



I have a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi, a Forest Green Pompei Zhoe, and a Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat Little Penelope on the way! That's just in my first box. I made another 2 orders after my first, for a Black Pompei Little Miss M and a Flor Penelope. And now there's a sale and I'm sitting on my hands thinking I should probably space out my purchases. I suck at self-restraint.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> I have a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi, a Forest Green Pompei Zhoe, and a Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat Little Penelope on the way! That's just in my first box. I made another 2 orders after my first, for a Black Pompei Little Miss M and a Flor Penelope. And now there's a sale and I'm sitting on my hands thinking I should probably space out my purchases. I suck at self-restraint.


I also am terrible when it comes to self restraint. I sit on my hands and then I break down and order a bag. I am so in love with @tenKrat metallic Zhoe with the black edging that I might have to get a bag along those lines. Oh well self restraint just went by the wayside.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> OK when was your birthday mine is Nov 5th my DH is Nov 12th and my anniversary is Nov 25th. So do I deserve an MM bag with all these celebrations in the month of November. Of course I do!!! So do you.


Veteran’s Day, the 11th.  Hubby’s is the 20th.  Happy birthday to both of you!!!!  It won’t be here until Dec. or Jan. So I suppose it is more of a Christmas present, lol. Not to worry, he is working on two others for me.  I have recently sold 6 bags in order to downsize, but as you know, nature abhors  a vacuum.


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> Well, for one thing, I was very impressed at how well-packaged it was. It took me quite some time just to get the box open, and required a sharp knife AND a pair of scissors!
> 
> And then, when I got down to the actual bag, that metallic bronze simply lit up the room. It was everything I was hoping for. I had been wanting a metallic bag for quite some time, but silver didn't seem right, and neither did gold, so when Marco offered me the Ancient Bronze it felt like a match made in heaven.
> 
> I'm glad Marco recommended Africa leather. I think the Luna requires a stiff leather, so that it won't slouch. I can see this bag holding its shape very well over time. I had intended to use it mainly as a dressy bag, and therefore only to be taken out every now & then, but now I'm thinking… hmmm… it would also look really good with jeans and a sweater…


It does require some effort  to get it out which makes it even more fun.  And it would be perfect with jeans.  All of my bags are worn with jeans because that is what I wear 99% of the time, lol.  You got a lovely bag and Africa wears well.  Enjoy it.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> Veteran’s Day, the 11th.  Hubby’s is the 20th.  Happy birthday to both of you!!!!  It won’t be here until Dec. or Jan. So I suppose it is more of a Christmas present, lol. Not to worry, he is working on two others for me.  I have recently sold 6 bags in order to downsize, *but as you know, nature abhors  a vacuum*.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am SO tempted by the Black Friday promo. I was originally only going to order the one bag (the Midi Juliet I've been lusting after!) but now I'm tempted to get a second, to combine the shipping.

I'm absolutely torn between getting a slightly larger "going out with my friends" bag (thinking of a Victoria Midi for this) or a "work-to-weekend/going-out" bag that is functional for work and would replace my current canvas tote, but also nice enough for my weekend stuff and can hold the various things I'm always carrying around on weekends (I teach yoga and volunteer, which occasionally requires a laptop, pens, notebooks, and other things). Thinking of a Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi for the second.

And that's not even going into the leather options...


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SO tempted by the Black Friday promo. I was originally only going to order the one bag (the Midi Juliet I've been lusting after!) but now I'm tempted to get a second, to combine the shipping.
> 
> I'm absolutely torn between getting a slightly larger "going out with my friends" bag (thinking of a Victoria Midi for this) or a "work-to-weekend/going-out" bag that is functional for work and would replace my current canvas tote, but also nice enough for my weekend stuff and can hold the various things I'm always carrying around on weekends (I teach yoga and volunteer, which occasionally requires a laptop, pens, notebooks, and other things). Thinking of a Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi for the second.
> 
> And that's not even going into the leather options...


Ah, the old "It's a Massaccessi sale, what do I do now."  I am an expert at resisting these always...well until this one
Plus if you are looking for a "don't buy it" I fear you are in the wrong place.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> Ah, the old "It's a Massaccessi sale, what do I do now."  I am an expert at resisting these always...well until this one
> Plus if you are looking for a "don't buy it" I fear you are in the wrong place.





My resistance lasted all of... one day. I was thinking about the promo yesterday during my car ride back home (I completed a 10K race, so we took a vacation over the long weekend to do that and have fun in the city I was running in).

I try to be very practical, so I think if I already had all of the holes in my handbag inventory plugged / filled, I wouldn't have been as tempted... as it stands, I HAVE been looking for at least a couple of things so... happy early Christmas present to myself?


----------



## ElainePG

As @carterazo requested, here's what fits inside my new Luna bag. I was surprised that my full-sized wallet fit without a struggle, as well as my iPad. This bag is larger than I thought! I have just "upgraded" its status from a special occasion to a daily bag. 




- BV Franch Flap wallet
- eyeglass cleaner cloth
- keys (2 sets)
- lipstick
- tissue packet
- mini pen
- iPad Mini
- sunglasses in soft case
- iPhone X (in outside back pocket)


----------



## Kimbashop

ElainePG said:


> Well, for one thing, I was very impressed at how well-packaged it was. It took me quite some time just to get the box open, and required a sharp knife AND a pair of scissors!
> 
> And then, when I got down to the actual bag, that metallic bronze simply lit up the room. It was everything I was hoping for. I had been wanting a metallic bag for quite some time, but silver didn't seem right, and neither did gold, so when Marco offered me the Ancient Bronze it felt like a match made in heaven.
> 
> I'm glad Marco recommended Africa leather. I think the Luna requires a stiff leather, so that it won't slouch. I can see this bag holding its shape very well over time. I had intended to use it mainly as a dressy bag, and therefore only to be taken out every now & then, but now I'm thinking… hmmm… it would also look really good with jeans and a sweater…


You have such a beautiful bag! I think your bronze metallic would look great with jeans and a sweater. I love seeing dressy bags with casual clothing, and the style of the Luna can go either dressy or relaxed.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> You have such a beautiful bag! I think your bronze metallic would look great with jeans and a sweater. I love seeing dressy bags with casual clothing, and the style of the Luna can go either dressy or relaxed.



I agree with Kim.  I also think that many of MM's designs, especially the medium-to-small sized ones, are understated enough that they can be worn with both casual and dressy outfits, even in an eye-catching leather like a metallic.  With a casual outfit, a lovely metallic or eye-catching bag can serve as a statement piece, and with a dressier outfit, the bag can elevate it!

And that metallic Luna is SO gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your experience and your pictures (of both the inside and outside) - they are very helpful!


----------



## ElainePG

Kimbashop said:


> You have such a beautiful bag! I think your bronze metallic would look great with jeans and a sweater. I love seeing dressy bags with casual clothing, and the style of the Luna can go either dressy or relaxed.





ohmisseevee said:


> I agree with Kim.  I also think that many of MM's designs, especially the medium-to-small sized ones, are understated enough that they can be worn with both casual and dressy outfits, even in an eye-catching leather like a metallic.  With a casual outfit, a lovely metallic or eye-catching bag can serve as a statement piece, and with a dressier outfit, the bag can elevate it!
> 
> And that metallic Luna is SO gorgeous! Thanks for sharing your experience and your pictures (of both the inside and outside) - they are very helpful!



Thank you both. Yes, the more I study this bag, the more I think it's a perfect everyday bag, to be paired with jeans and a sweater.

I think I may have forgotten to mention how lightweight this style is! A lot of it is the leather, which reminds me in a way of LV Empreinte. The same slippery surface, and the same thinness. Also the style, though as I said above, it's definitely larger than I had oroginally thought. But it's beautifully balanced, and the wider strap means that it doesn't dig into my shoulder even if I'm not carrying it cross body.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> As @carterazo requested, here's what fits inside my new Luna bag. I was surprised that my full-sized wallet fit without a struggle, as well as my iPad. This bag is larger than I thought! I have just "upgraded" its status from a special occasion to a daily bag.
> 
> View attachment 4589059
> 
> 
> - BV Franch Flap wallet
> - eyeglass cleaner cloth
> - keys (2 sets)
> - lipstick
> - tissue packet
> - mini pen
> - iPad Mini
> - sunglasses in soft case
> - iPhone X (in outside back pocket)


This is truly a beautiful bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> This is truly a beautiful bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


>


Hope you are well Elaine. I see you popping up here and there on the forum.
Any Mulbs left? The texture on your Luna reminds me of your Lexy (I hope you still have it!).


----------



## LuvNLux

Help, please!  I have been searching this forum for pics of the Pearl Grey Pebbled leather.  Sometimes it looks like a very light neutral gray, sometimes it has a definite blue cast, sometimes it looks like a medium shade of grey.  I am so confused!  On Marco's order page the leather pictured has a definite light blue cast. For those who have this leather, how would you describe it?  This is me, hopelessly ‍♀️


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Help, please!  I have been searching this forum for pics of the Pearl Grey Pebbled leather.  Sometimes it looks like a very light neutral gray, sometimes it has a definite blue cast, sometimes it looks like a medium shade of grey.  I am so confused!  On Marco's order page the leather pictured has a definite light blue cast. For those who have this leather, how would you describe it?  This is me, hopelessly ‍♀️


You can see pics at the Leather reference thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zation-reference-thread.975530/#post-31854436


----------



## carterazo

ElainePG said:


> As @carterazo requested, here's what fits inside my new Luna bag. I was surprised that my full-sized wallet fit without a struggle, as well as my iPad. This bag is larger than I thought! I have just "upgraded" its status from a special occasion to a daily bag.
> 
> View attachment 4589059
> 
> 
> - BV Franch Flap wallet
> - eyeglass cleaner cloth
> - keys (2 sets)
> - lipstick
> - tissue packet
> - mini pen
> - iPad Mini
> - sunglasses in soft case
> - iPhone X (in outside back pocket)


Thank you!!! It fits all the basics just fine. That's great to know.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Help, please!  I have been searching this forum for pics of the Pearl Grey Pebbled leather.  Sometimes it looks like a very light neutral gray, sometimes it has a definite blue cast, sometimes it looks like a medium shade of grey.  I am so confused!  On Marco's order page the leather pictured has a definite light blue cast. For those who have this leather, how would you describe it?  This is me, hopelessly ‍♀️


I have swatches of most of the pebbled leathers (early on MM sent us these big folios of all of the swatches).  To me it is a pure grey with no blue to it.  The pictures in the reference thread are a little lighter though than the actual swatches.  I just checked the photos on MM's site and even there it looks a little blue, but my swatch of the leather does not look blue in bright sunlight. This does not mean that it won't look bluish in some types of lighting.


----------



## ohmisseevee

coach943 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Miss M in the orange pompei leather. Any suggestions for lining color? I like a contrast, but I've never had an orange bag before. I'm thinking maybe sage green, but that may be a little too University of Miami-ish for me.



I agree with @pinkorchid20 , @Cleda , @southernbelle43 , and @starkfan - dark blue would be an amazing contrast color with the orange leather.

I personally might consider burgundy as well - it's a subtler contrast but still very eye-catching (given that blue and orange are opposite each other on the color wheel, this would be the traditional contrast choice).  Since burgundy is a darker color and has a red color base which is closer on the color wheel, it's a contrast that is very harmonious naturally with orange.

I also quite like @carterazo 's suggestion of light silver/grey - it's a contrast but without extra color. I find grey/[bright color] contrasts very classy because grey will only highlight the contrasting color.


----------



## ohmisseevee

mkpurselover said:


> Hi ohmisseevee, just wanted to ask if Marco had to order more metallic eggplant or if he had it in stock?  I love this leather so much I'm thinking about it for the new sale



I believe Marco had some in stock  I do not know if he has a lot of it left - when I asked about it, he said that he had to check to make sure there was enough for my request.  I would email him and ask if he has enough for what you have in mind!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Does anyone have a Victoria Midi with the zipper closure instead of the magnet?  If so, would you mind taking a picture of the opening?  I'd like to see how it compares to the snap closure (which there is a picture of on the shop website).


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I have swatches of most of the pebbled leathers (early on MM sent us these big folios of all of the swatches).  To me it is a pure grey with no blue to it.  The pictures in the reference thread are a little lighter though than the actual swatches.  I just checked the photos on MM's site and even there it looks a little blue, but my swatch of the leather does not look blue in bright sunlight. This does not mean that it won't look bluish in some types of lighting.



@southernbelle43 Thanks for taking the time to post your kind reply.  This so helpful.  I am flying blind here without actual swatches.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43 Thanks for taking the time to post your kind reply.  This so helpful.  I am flying blind here without actual swatches.


You are most welcome.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I also am terrible when it comes to self restraint. I sit on my hands and then I break down and order a bag. I am so in love with @tenKrat metallic Zhoe with the black edging that I might have to get a bag along those lines. Oh well self restraint just went by the wayside.



It was also @tenKrat's metallic Zhoe that made me decide I need a metallic bag in my life.



ohmisseevee said:


> I am SO tempted by the Black Friday promo. I was originally only going to order the one bag (the Midi Juliet I've been lusting after!) but now I'm tempted to get a second, to combine the shipping.
> 
> I'm absolutely torn between getting a slightly larger "going out with my friends" bag (thinking of a Victoria Midi for this) or a "work-to-weekend/going-out" bag that is functional for work and would replace my current canvas tote, but also nice enough for my weekend stuff and can hold the various things I'm always carrying around on weekends (I teach yoga and volunteer, which occasionally requires a laptop, pens, notebooks, and other things). Thinking of a Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi for the second.
> 
> And that's not even going into the leather options...



I'm in the same boat! I am set on a Selene Midi but tempted to get a second bag because of shipping. I'm not very sure what to get for my second bag yet, all I know is it's going to be in Verona leather. I've asked Marco for some Verona swatches in my incoming box, but it's arriving 1 day AFTER the sale ends!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> It was also @tenKrat's metallic Zhoe that made me decide I need a metallic bag in my life.


Same here!!!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I agree with @pinkorchid20 , @Cleda , @southernbelle43 , and @starkfan - dark blue would be an amazing contrast color with the orange leather.
> 
> I personally might consider burgundy as well - it's a subtler contrast but still very eye-catching (given that blue and orange are opposite each other on the color wheel, this would be the traditional contrast choice).  Since burgundy is a darker color and has a red color base which is closer on the color wheel, it's a contrast that is very harmonious naturally with orange.
> 
> I also quite like @carterazo 's suggestion of light silver/grey - it's a contrast but without extra color. I find grey/[bright color] contrasts very classy because grey will only highlight the contrasting color.



@coach943 I also love the blue as a contrast with orange leather. I have grey but it was my second bag I ordered from MM and I was not as adventurous with color leather so getting an orange bag was a huge thing for me to do also I dont remember MM offering all the lining options he does now. I bought my orange nappa Zhoe 3 months after he started his own MM line of bags. If I could get a lining now for my orange bag I would definitely go with the blue.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you are well Elaine. I see you popping up here and there on the forum.
> Any Mulbs left? *The texture on your Luna reminds me of your Lexy* (I hope you still have it!).


Hi Ludmilla! 

That's so interesting… I was just thinking today that the Luna texture feels like a cross between my Alexa (shrunken calf) and my Small Bayswater Double-Zip (shiny goat). I still have three Mulberry bags: the Lexy, the Bays, and a Blenheim.


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> You can see pics at the Leather reference thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...zation-reference-thread.975530/#post-31854436



Thanks @orchidmyst for the very helpful link to the leathers on the reference thread.  I don't know how I keep forgetting to check there.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Hi Ludmilla!
> 
> That's so interesting… I was just thinking today that the Luna texture feels like a cross between my Alexa (shrunken calf) and my Small Bayswater Double-Zip (shiny goat). I still have three Mulberry bags: the Lexy, the Bays, and a Blenheim.


I always adored your Lexy and the texture of it.  Maybe I need to get something in the Africa leather at one point. 
(Glad you have some Mulbs left. And such pretty ones. I have kept mine, too. Although they are not really practical for me. My 4 MM bags have turned into my to-go bags for daily work life.)


----------



## tenKrat

@coach943 I have an orange bag with dark blue lining. Purple and burgundy would look nice, too, for your orange Miss M.


----------



## tenKrat

@LuvNLux Here’s my Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled with light gold hardware.  It is a true grey, no blue.  The color is a light grey.


----------



## tenKrat

Here’s another pic @LuvNLux


----------



## coach943

Thank you all for the suggestions regarding the lining for my Orange Pompei Miss M. I sent an email to Marco going with the dark blue lining.

I almost went with purple, but decided that would be Clemson colors. I'm an Ohio State person, and buying a bag with Clemson colors might be bad luck for the College Football Playoff.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here’s another pic @LuvNLux
> View attachment 4589649


TenKrat I am glad you posted this for her.  I also think it is a pure grey with no blue, but I appreciate other opinions. I would truly hate for her to get this leather and it look really blue to her, lol.  I do not have a good eye for color.


----------



## djfmn

Here is my pearl grey Aphrodite the very first bag I ever bought from MM. My daughter has this bag because when she was still living at home would use it. When she moved to her own place she asked if she could please have it. She loved the color and versatility so here is my pearl grey Aphrodite with black nappa handles. It is my avatar photo.


----------



## tenKrat

@ElainePG I’m glad you love your first Massaccesi bag. It’s fabulous in the Africa bronze leather. 

The outside slip pocket on the back is brilliant on that bag. I wish I had thought of it, especially since I will have to replace my iPhone by the end of the year. I will probably get the largest model, and it will not fit in the interior pocket like my old iPhone does. 

I’m also glad to hear that you will use your bronze Luna more frequently as a daily bag, too. Marco’s metallics are quite versatile.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!

I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.

The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


I think the darker purple nappa looks better.  Something about the black cherry looks off, but I am not the best judge of colors.


----------



## anitalilac

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


I prefer the Darker Bottom leather color.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> @ElainePG I’m glad you love your first Massaccesi bag. It’s fabulous in the Africa bronze leather.
> 
> The outside slip pocket on the back is brilliant on that bag. I wish I had thought of it, especially since I will have to replace my iPhone by the end of the year. I will probably get the largest model, and it will not fit in the interior pocket like my old iPhone does.
> 
> I’m also glad to hear that you will use your bronze Luna more frequently as a daily bag, too. Marco’s metallics are quite versatile.


Thank you, @tenKrat . It was the photo of *your* Luna that first inspired me to get my very own!


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034



The reflective surface of the metallic makes it a little hard to see the actual colour. But looking at the darker shadowed areas, the Black Cherry looks to be a better match to me.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> Here is my pearl grey Aphrodite the very first bag I ever bought from MM. My daughter has this bag because when she was still living at home would use it. When she moved to her own place she asked if she could please have it. She loved the color and versatility so here is my pearl grey Aphrodite with black nappa handles. It is my avatar photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589872



Your Aphrodite is really nice! Elegant and classy colour combination.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


I Like both these choices. I don't think you can wrong with either one. 
My personal like the Black cherry nappa. But that is purely a personal opinion. They both go really well. 
It is going to come down to which one you prefer.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, @tenKrat . It was the photo of *your* Luna that first inspired me to get my very own!


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


A light purple and a darker purple is a nice and expected combination.  But purple with a reddish color is a chic and surprising combination. Here are two pics to illustrate:


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


Goodness, both choices are beautiful....you can’t go wrong with either, but i am leaning toward the black cherry!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> The reflective surface of the metallic makes it a little hard to see the actual colour. But looking at the darker shadowed areas, the Black Cherry looks to be a better match to me.


That is an excellent observation. I see exactly what you mean.  It was the lighter reflective color that looked off to me. But if the leather is that dark color, as in the shadows, the black cherry is perfect with it. What an  eye you have.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> That is an excellent observation. I see exactly what you mean.  It was the lighter reflective color that looked off to me. But if the leather is that dark color, as in the shadows, the black cherry is perfect with it. What an  eye you have.



Thanks! After seeing @tenKrat's photos, I think the other colour will also be a very lovely combination. When in doubt, ask Marco? I second guessed myself with my latest order and I had to check with him for assurance too.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Hello ladies - I could use some opinions!
> 
> I am getting  Juliet Midi in the Laminato Eggplant, but asked Marco if we could get the handles in a more durable leather that would show less wear.  This would be done in a similar fashion to the Grey Flor Juliet Midi that was posted during the Flor promo (images here and here). I initially suggested Purple Nappa, but he also sent me a few other samples, including a Black Cherry Nappa that I surprisingly like.
> 
> The Nappa would be used on the handles and also the bottom parts of the messenger strap. I'm still leaning towards the Purple Nappa but after seeing the Black Cherry, I am less sure than I was, so I'd love to hear what you ladies think.  I am not looking for a super strong contrast (which is why I rejected the grey and yellow options he sent to me), but I think both colors look good.
> 
> View attachment 4590033
> View attachment 4590034


On my screen the second photo looks like a stunning combination! Good luck deciding!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Thank you all SO much for your feedback!  I do genuinely think that both colors would have absolutely made a gorgeous combination with the Eggplant Laminato (and @tenKrat , the images you pulled up with those color combinations were super helpful), but after doing some more thinking, I realized that I was so torn because I think there is just something about the Black Cherry Nappa combination that I was drawn to, and I was having a hard time letting go of the Purple Nappa (which is very close to my favorite "perfect" shade of purple).

The fact that the Black Cherry made me question my original choice, along with the opinions/thoughts here and from Marco, helped me realize that it was probably the choice that I wanted.   That was definitely surprising, as I had thought I couldn't be swayed from the Purple Nappa!


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> @LuvNLux Here’s my Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled with light gold hardware.  It is a true grey, no blue.  The color is a light grey.
> View attachment 4589638



Thank you @tenKrat for your pics and sharing your experience with this leather color.  You are truly a life saver!  I spent far too much time debating this color yesterday.  After seeing your lovely bag in this color, I could not resist ordering the new Little Minerva in this leather during Marco's pre Black Friday sale.  Your post was super appreciated.


----------



## Coastal jewel

SayaJ said:


> I just received my 2nd box of goodies! Wine cuoio toscano Selene Zip Midi, Persian green metallic Penelope Midi, scarlet red metallic Flora and colourblock black nappa/dark grey pitone lucido Phoebe.
> 
> Here's the Phoebe as a preview:
> View attachment 4582671
> 
> I love it!


sayaJ I loved your colorblock Phoebe in Black nappa and Pitone lucido... so that’s my Christmas present to myself!


----------



## ElainePG

Coastal jewel said:


> sayaJ I loved your colorblock Phoebe in Black nappa and Pitone lucido... so that’s my Christmas present to myself!


Merry Christmas!


----------



## piosavsfan

Does the Minerva start slouching with wear? I received my crystal goat Minerva today and it is so structured and boxy right now that I don't think it will work for me.  The leather is gorgeous though!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Does the Minerva start slouching with wear? I received my crystal goat Minerva today and it is so structured and boxy right now that I don't think it will work for me.  The leather is gorgeous though!
> View attachment 4591103


Both my midi Minerva's initially did not slouch but after using them for 6 months they both fell into a puddle of leather. My daughter has them and she said they were soft and slouchy just the way she likes them. I do not have crystal goat so I cannot talk to that exact leather but I am sure someone has that leather and can tell you if their bag has started to slouch.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you all SO much for your feedback!  I do genuinely think that both colors would have absolutely made a gorgeous combination with the Eggplant Laminato (and @tenKrat , the images you pulled up with those color combinations were super helpful), but after doing some more thinking, I realized that I was so torn because I think there is just something about the Black Cherry Nappa combination that I was drawn to, and I was having a hard time letting go of the Purple Nappa (which is very close to my favorite "perfect" shade of purple).
> 
> The fact that the Black Cherry made me question my original choice, along with the opinions/thoughts here and from Marco, helped me realize that it was probably the choice that I wanted.   That was definitely surprising, as I had thought I couldn't be swayed from the Purple Nappa!



I know exactly what you mean! I was set on getting something in Mud Verona for the pre-Black Friday sale, yet the bag style I wanted will look better (to me) in a darker colour. I had to debate internally over choosing a bag style I prefer less but suits Mud Verona, or letting go of that colour for now.



piosavsfan said:


> Does the Minerva start slouching with wear? I received my crystal goat Minerva today and it is so structured and boxy right now that I don't think it will work for me.  The leather is gorgeous though!
> View attachment 4591103



Wow what a head turner! I don't know this leather either, so can't comment on slouching. The stiffer leather does make the Minerva look different from how I've been seeing it so far, and I like this look!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@piosavsfan, that Crystal Goat Minerva is such a stunner!! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Both my midi Minerva's initially did not slouch but after using them for 6 months they both fell into a puddle of leather. My daughter has them and she said they were soft and slouchy just the way she likes them. I do not have crystal goat so I cannot talk to that exact leather but I am sure someone has that leather and can tell you if their bag has started to slouch.


That's reassuring! I will probably have to be patient with it waiting for it to get slouchy!



Cleda said:


> Wow what a head turner! I don't know this leather either, so can't comment on slouching. The stiffer leather does make the Minerva look different from how I've been seeing it so far, and I like this look!


The leather itself is pretty soft so I'm surprised that the bag feels so rigid. I looked at a lot of pics of the Minerva prior to ordering and I remember it usually looking slouchy so I was disappointed with my bag looking so structured. 



ohmisseevee said:


> @piosavsfan, that Crystal Goat Minerva is such a stunner!! Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

@piosavsfan, is your Minerva with customised flap? It looks more covered in front than the usual ones.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cleda said:


> @piosavsfan, is your Minerva with customised flap? It looks more covered in front than the usual ones.


Yes, this is the longer flap version.


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm also sad to report that this crystal goat leather appears to be super delicate. All I have done is try the bag on a couple of times this evening at home and there are already two areas on the bag (shoulder strap and one corner) that are showing wear - the blue metallic color is rubbing off and you can see silver underneath. I know there are a couple of other people that have crystal goat, is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## pinkorchid20

piosavsfan said:


> I'm also sad to report that this crystal goat leather appears to be super delicate. All I have done is try the bag on a couple of times this evening at home and there are already two areas on the bag (shoulder strap and one corner) that are showing wear - the blue metallic color is rubbing off and you can see silver underneath. I know there are a couple of other people that have crystal goat, is this happening to anyone else?


Sorry to read this. Mine still looks brand new, the leather is not delicate at all.


----------



## Cleda

piosavsfan said:


> I'm also sad to report that this crystal goat leather appears to be super delicate. All I have done is try the bag on a couple of times this evening at home and there are already two areas on the bag (shoulder strap and one corner) that are showing wear - the blue metallic color is rubbing off and you can see silver underneath. I know there are a couple of other people that have crystal goat, is this happening to anyone else?



Oh dear, that shouldn't happen with a new bag. My Crystal Goat in the same colour (Snorkel Blue) will be arriving today or tomorrow, let me test it when it arrives. Mine is a small item, the Little Penelope, I'll try scratching a small corner with my nails.


----------



## Cleda

Finally, 6.5 weeks after placing an order, my first MM box is finally here! The whole parcel is very well packed and stuffed, which I was already anticipating based on what people here have mentioned. I love that each bag has a personalised tag with the specs and my name on it.

Armed with an itch to spend, catalysed by a sale code, and with the confidence gained from reading this thread, I went ahead to buy. Going into this purchase, I had no expectations. Still, everything exceeded my expectations. All the bags I have ordered are so beautiful and perfect. I really think the best part of this experience is being able to customise every aspect - leather type, colour, handle lengths, strap lengths. I feel like this is the first time a bag I have purchased feels perfect in every way. I am also picky about overall build quality and hardware, and I can say all my items feel very premium and well-made.

Now, pictures!

Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos with L.Gold hardware and D.Grey lining. Handles are in default dark brown colour, but shortened to 12-18cm (4.7"-7") drop as I plan to only arm carry. Shoulder carry will be with the messenger strap, which is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39"). Port Merinos is a rich beautiful colour and it smells amazing!










Also ordered a Zhoe in Forest Pompei with D.Gunmetal hardware and Cappuccino lining. This smells different from the Merinos, it doesn't have the usual leather smell but has a light and sweet pleasant smell. Messenger strap is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39").






Last item is the Little Penelope in Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat, Silver hardware and Marine lining. This is really cute. It doesn't have the Massaccesi logo imprint, not sure if it's because this leather is hard to imprint, or it's usually not done for such a small item.



@piosavsfan, this leather doesn't feel delicate, I scratched it rather hard and it didn't leave any mark. That said, I noticed some areas where the leather is bent has silver showing through. The silver edges did not spread or get any worse when I bend or scratch it, so it might have been stretched during the crafting of the item or some other process that stresses the material. Not sure if your silver parts are the same as what I am seeing. The metallic is reflective enough that the silver is not obvious and doesn't bother me too much.



Overall, I am very very pleased with what I have received, and feeling really happy about having ordered 4 more bags since. In October, I set myself a bag budget and was planning to buy 1 premier designer bag, or a few bags from different brands, but ended up spending my entire bag budget on only Massaccesi. No regrets!


----------



## piosavsfan

Here is what mine looks like. It is a bit hard to photograph because of the shininess of the leather, but you can see it best on the strap. The other pics show it on the bottom corner.


----------



## Cleda

piosavsfan said:


> Here is what mine looks like. It is a bit hard to photograph because of the shininess of the leather, but you can see it best on the strap. The other pics show it on the bottom corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4591405
> View attachment 4591406
> View attachment 4591407



That does look different from what I am seeing. It looks like some lifting off the surface. My silver parts look more like stretched surface. Is it obvious to the eye?


----------



## piosavsfan

Cleda said:


> That does look different from what I am seeing. It looks like some lifting off the surface. My silver parts look more like stretched surface. Is it obvious to the eye?


Yes, I can easily see it in person. And the color does come off more if I scratch it. Makes me worried about what the bag will look like after actually using it.


----------



## Cleda

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, I can easily see it in person. And the color does come off more if I scratch it. Makes me worried about what the bag will look like after actually using it.



Ah that's worrying. The coating on the surface may have been breached. Have you shared this with Marco?


----------



## Ludmilla

Cleda said:


> Finally, 6.5 weeks after placing an order, my first MM box is finally here! The whole parcel is very well packed and stuffed, which I was already anticipating based on what people here have mentioned. I love that each bag has a personalised tag with the specs and my name on it.
> 
> Armed with an itch to spend, catalysed by a sale code, and with the confidence gained from reading this thread, I went ahead to buy. Going into this purchase, I had no expectations. Still, everything exceeded my expectations. All the bags I have ordered are so beautiful and perfect. I really think the best part of this experience is being able to customise every aspect - leather type, colour, handle lengths, strap lengths. I feel like this is the first time a bag I have purchased feels perfect in every way. I am also picky about overall build quality and hardware, and I can say all my items feel very premium and well-made.
> 
> Now, pictures!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos with L.Gold hardware and D.Grey lining. Handles are in default dark brown colour, but shortened to 12-18cm (4.7"-7") drop as I plan to only arm carry. Shoulder carry will be with the messenger strap, which is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39"). Port Merinos is a rich beautiful colour and it smells amazing!
> View attachment 4591397
> 
> View attachment 4591393
> 
> View attachment 4591395
> 
> View attachment 4591396
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Zhoe in Forest Pompei with D.Gunmetal hardware and Cappuccino lining. This smells different from the Merinos, it doesn't have the usual leather smell but has a light and sweet pleasant smell. Messenger strap is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39").
> View attachment 4591399
> 
> View attachment 4591391
> View attachment 4591398
> 
> 
> Last item is the Little Penelope in Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat, Silver hardware and Marine lining. This is really cute. It doesn't have the Massaccesi logo imprint, not sure if it's because this leather is hard to imprint, or it's usually not done for such a small item.
> View attachment 4591394
> 
> 
> @piosavsfan, this leather doesn't feel delicate, I scratched it rather hard and it didn't leave any mark. That said, I noticed some areas where the leather is bent has silver showing through. The silver edges did not spread or get any worse when I bend or scratch it, so it might have been stretched during the crafting of the item or some other process that stresses the material. Not sure if your silver parts are the same as what I am seeing. The metallic is reflective enough that the silver is not obvious and doesn't bother me too much.
> View attachment 4591392
> 
> 
> Overall, I am very very pleased with what I have received, and feeling really happy about having ordered 4 more bags since. In October, I set myself a bag budget and was planning to buy 1 premier designer bag, or a few bags from different brands, but ended up spending my entire bag budget on only Massaccesi. No regrets!


Stunning! I need something in Port Merinos now.


----------



## piosavsfan

Cleda said:


> Ah that's worrying. The coating on the surface may have been breached. Have you shared this with Marco?


Yes, waiting to hear back.
Your new bags are beautiful by the way! Love the richness of the color of the Soulmate.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Finally, 6.5 weeks after placing an order, my first MM box is finally here! The whole parcel is very well packed and stuffed, which I was already anticipating based on what people here have mentioned. I love that each bag has a personalised tag with the specs and my name on it.
> 
> Armed with an itch to spend, catalysed by a sale code, and with the confidence gained from reading this thread, I went ahead to buy. Going into this purchase, I had no expectations. Still, everything exceeded my expectations. All the bags I have ordered are so beautiful and perfect. I really think the best part of this experience is being able to customise every aspect - leather type, colour, handle lengths, strap lengths. I feel like this is the first time a bag I have purchased feels perfect in every way. I am also picky about overall build quality and hardware, and I can say all my items feel very premium and well-made.
> 
> Now, pictures!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos with L.Gold hardware and D.Grey lining. Handles are in default dark brown colour, but shortened to 12-18cm (4.7"-7") drop as I plan to only arm carry. Shoulder carry will be with the messenger strap, which is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39"). Port Merinos is a rich beautiful colour and it smells amazing!
> View attachment 4591397
> 
> View attachment 4591393
> 
> View attachment 4591395
> 
> View attachment 4591396
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Zhoe in Forest Pompei with D.Gunmetal hardware and Cappuccino lining. This smells different from the Merinos, it doesn't have the usual leather smell but has a light and sweet pleasant smell. Messenger strap is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39").
> View attachment 4591399
> 
> View attachment 4591391
> View attachment 4591398
> 
> 
> Last item is the Little Penelope in Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat, Silver hardware and Marine lining. This is really cute. It doesn't have the Massaccesi logo imprint, not sure if it's because this leather is hard to imprint, or it's usually not done for such a small item.
> View attachment 4591394
> 
> 
> @piosavsfan, this leather doesn't feel delicate, I scratched it rather hard and it didn't leave any mark. That said, I noticed some areas where the leather is bent has silver showing through. The silver edges did not spread or get any worse when I bend or scratch it, so it might have been stretched during the crafting of the item or some other process that stresses the material. Not sure if your silver parts are the same as what I am seeing. The metallic is reflective enough that the silver is not obvious and doesn't bother me too much.
> View attachment 4591392
> 
> 
> Overall, I am very very pleased with what I have received, and feeling really happy about having ordered 4 more bags since. In October, I set myself a bag budget and was planning to buy 1 premier designer bag, or a few bags from different brands, but ended up spending my entire bag budget on only Massaccesi. No regrets!


Beautiful choices. That forest color looks great on the Zoe.  I have a mini Zoe in the Pompeii leather. It is kind of magic leather to me in that it doesn’t feel or smell like most of my leather bags, and is super light, durable, and luminous. I’m also finding that it is softening just a bit and developing a patina. I hope you enjoy it. Also, I love the changes you made to the soulmate. It’s beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, waiting to hear back.
> Your new bags are beautiful by the way! Love the richness of the color of the Soulmate.





piosavsfan said:


> Yes, waiting to hear back.
> Your new bags are beautiful by the way! Love the richness of the color of the Soulmate.


How disappointing. Your bag is absolutely stunning in this leather. Marco is so responsive and I’m sure you will hear back from him, hopefully with a solution that works for you.


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> Does the Minerva start slouching with wear? I received my crystal goat Minerva today and it is so structured and boxy right now that I don't think it will work for me.  The leather is gorgeous though!
> View attachment 4591103


Slouchy or not, this bag gorgeous in this leather!  This goat is just


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> sayaJ I loved your colorblock Phoebe in Black nappa and Pitone lucido... so that’s my Christmas present to myself!


 And a beautiful Christmas gift it will be   Great choice!


----------



## jbags07

Cleda said:


> Finally, 6.5 weeks after placing an order, my first MM box is finally here! The whole parcel is very well packed and stuffed, which I was already anticipating based on what people here have mentioned. I love that each bag has a personalised tag with the specs and my name on it.
> 
> Armed with an itch to spend, catalysed by a sale code, and with the confidence gained from reading this thread, I went ahead to buy. Going into this purchase, I had no expectations. Still, everything exceeded my expectations. All the bags I have ordered are so beautiful and perfect. I really think the best part of this experience is being able to customise every aspect - leather type, colour, handle lengths, strap lengths. I feel like this is the first time a bag I have purchased feels perfect in every way. I am also picky about overall build quality and hardware, and I can say all my items feel very premium and well-made.
> 
> Now, pictures!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos with L.Gold hardware and D.Grey lining. Handles are in default dark brown colour, but shortened to 12-18cm (4.7"-7") drop as I plan to only arm carry. Shoulder carry will be with the messenger strap, which is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39"). Port Merinos is a rich beautiful colour and it smells amazing!
> View attachment 4591397
> 
> View attachment 4591393
> 
> View attachment 4591395
> 
> View attachment 4591396
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Zhoe in Forest Pompei with D.Gunmetal hardware and Cappuccino lining. This smells different from the Merinos, it doesn't have the usual leather smell but has a light and sweet pleasant smell. Messenger strap is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39").
> View attachment 4591399
> 
> View attachment 4591391
> View attachment 4591398
> 
> 
> Last item is the Little Penelope in Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat, Silver hardware and Marine lining. This is really cute. It doesn't have the Massaccesi logo imprint, not sure if it's because this leather is hard to imprint, or it's usually not done for such a small item.
> View attachment 4591394
> 
> 
> @piosavsfan, this leather doesn't feel delicate, I scratched it rather hard and it didn't leave any mark. That said, I noticed some areas where the leather is bent has silver showing through. The silver edges did not spread or get any worse when I bend or scratch it, so it might have been stretched during the crafting of the item or some other process that stresses the material. Not sure if your silver parts are the same as what I am seeing. The metallic is reflective enough that the silver is not obvious and doesn't bother me too much.
> View attachment 4591392
> 
> 
> Overall, I am very very pleased with what I have received, and feeling really happy about having ordered 4 more bags since. In October, I set myself a bag budget and was planning to buy 1 premier designer bag, or a few bags from different brands, but ended up spending my entire bag budget on only Massaccesi. No regrets!




Love the choices you made with your first MM bags  and so glad you are happy with the leathers and quality. It is so wonderful to be able to customize bags, isnt it?!  Your soulmate looks divine in the port! I admire this bag always from afar, as it would be too large for me...but seeing yours renews the temptation   The Zhoe is fabulous too in the Forest, such a beautiful and surprisingly neutral green!  That goat little P is just adorable too☺️


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> Stunning! I need something in Port Merinos now.


I have a midi Sabrina in the port merinos, and i highly recommend this color


----------



## eleanors36

piosavsfan said:


> Does the Minerva start slouching with wear? I received my crystal goat Minerva today and it is so structured and boxy right now that I don't think it will work for me.  The leather is gorgeous though!
> View attachment 4591103


I think it will.  Mine are reinforced because I'm not crazy about real slouchy bags, but my first one did not have extra backing and started to slouch.  It's a beautiful bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## eleanors36

piosavsfan said:


> Yes, this is the longer flap version.


Good choice.  I wish I would have done that.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday. 

I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.





I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.

I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.

From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
 - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
 - deodorant
 - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
 - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
 - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
 - wireless earbuds
 - packet of baby wipes
 - travel case for feminine hygiene products
 - work card keys and security fob
 - kate spade new york card holder
 - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
 - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.




I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday.
> 
> I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.
> 
> I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.
> 
> I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.
> 
> From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
> - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
> - deodorant
> - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
> - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
> - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
> - wireless earbuds
> - packet of baby wipes
> - travel case for feminine hygiene products
> - work card keys and security fob
> - kate spade new york card holder
> - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
> - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
> And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.
> 
> View attachment 4591623
> 
> View attachment 4591624
> 
> View attachment 4591625
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.



Thanks for this review- I really like it when people give a sense of the dimensions of a bag in this way. It looks like a lovely, usable bag.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday.
> 
> I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4591623
> View attachment 4591624
> 
> 
> I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.
> 
> I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.
> 
> From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
> - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
> - deodorant
> - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
> - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
> - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
> - wireless earbuds
> - packet of baby wipes
> - travel case for feminine hygiene products
> - work card keys and security fob
> - kate spade new york card holder
> - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
> - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
> And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.
> 
> View attachment 4591625
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.



Wow it fits alot more than I imagined it would. Looks like a bag that can look professional or casual depending on attire. How functional is that front envelop shaped pocket? Doesn't look like it has any depth. Does a phone fit in there without the outline being visible from outside?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cleda said:


> Wow it fits alot more than I imagined it would. Looks like a bag that can look professional or casual depending on attire. How functional is that front envelop shaped pocket? Doesn't look like it has any depth. Does a phone fit in there without the outline being visible from outside?



I have a Google Pixel 3 with a case.  The case isn't super thick/bulky, but you're correct - the exterior envelope pocket does not have any depth to it.  I can't slide the phone all the way down to the bottom of the pocket without the phone edges being more obvious, but the outline isn't super visible if I'm not looking for it with the phone placed right at the top of the pocket.

I took a couple of items out of the main body (the long pencil pouch and deodorant) and moved my card holder out of the slip pocket, and with those items out even if the phone slides to the bottom of the pocket, there isn't a substantial outline that can be seen. There is a slight outline of the corner, but when I slide the phone to the top of the pocket there is no outline and no obvious sign that there is a phone in the pocket.  Interestingly when I removed the case on my phone, the phone did slide all the way to the bottom of the pocket and you could again see the bottom corners of my phone, very faintly.

I think this pocket MIGHT work with a slightly taller phone (e.g. XL or iPhone 11 Pro), but it definitely wouldn't work with bulkier cases. I don't think it could fit my Kindle + case without stretching the leather, so I'd probably opt to store the Kindle in the main compartment.

This pocket would be perfect for things like receipts and the random papers I have floating around in my handbags from time to time - sometimes articles that I've printed out to read, or a card I mean to give someone.


----------



## piosavsfan

Marco got back to me and said that Crystal Goat tends to show more silver with time and use but this usually happens slowly and doesn't affect the look of the bag. He told me to keep using the bag and if I continue to have problems, that he can replace it.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday.
> 
> I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4591623
> View attachment 4591624
> 
> 
> I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.
> 
> I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.
> 
> From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
> - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
> - deodorant
> - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
> - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
> - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
> - wireless earbuds
> - packet of baby wipes
> - travel case for feminine hygiene products
> - work card keys and security fob
> - kate spade new york card holder
> - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
> - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
> And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.
> 
> View attachment 4591625
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.


Thanks for this super informative post on the Little Athena. I am patiently or maybe impatiently waiting for my first Little Athena. I saw @tenKrat cream Little Athena and loved it and @Coastal jewel said it was one of her favorite MM styles. I ordered a taupe cuoio toscano with some pitone lucido (snakeskin print) as a contrast leather. Looking forward to the little white box from Italy with this lovely new MM style that I have not tried before.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Thanks for this super informative post on the Little Athena. I am patiently or maybe impatiently waiting for my first Little Athena. I saw @tenKrat cream Little Athena and loved it and @Coastal jewel said it was one of her favorite MM styles. I ordered a taupe cuoio toscano with some pitone lucido (snakeskin print) as a contrast leather. Looking forward to the little white box from Italy with this lovely new MM style that I have not tried before.


Ditto here. After seeing the Little Athena Messenger I had to have one.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I agree, @Coastal jewel's Little Athena Messenger in black verona is so lovely! If I order this style again, I would almost definitely get one in the messenger style without handles - carrying crossbody is more common for me, especially in handbags of this size. Shoulder carry is fine as well, but sometimes I just need to sling the bag out of the way, and that's what a crossbody strap is great for since there's no danger of it slipping off the shoulder.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday.
> 
> I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4591623
> View attachment 4591624
> 
> 
> I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.
> 
> I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.
> 
> From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
> - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
> - deodorant
> - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
> - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
> - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
> - wireless earbuds
> - packet of baby wipes
> - travel case for feminine hygiene products
> - work card keys and security fob
> - kate spade new york card holder
> - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
> - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
> And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.
> 
> View attachment 4591625
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.


Thanks for this super informative post on the Little Athena. I am patiently or maybe impatiently waiting for my first Little Athena. I saw @tenKrat cream Little Athena and loved it and @Coastal jewel said it was one of her favorite MM styles. I ordered a taupe cuoio toscano with some pitone lucido (snakeskin print) as a contrast leather. Looking forward to the little white box from Italy with this lovely new MM style that I have not tried before.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco tells me that my first MM box is on its way, and should be at my office on Monday.
> 
> I also just received my new (to me) Little Athena in Port Merinos, purchased preloved from the BST group.  She is SO soft and surprisingly roomy - I easily transitioned most of the things from my workday tote and everything except my water bottle fit very comfortably.  If I wanted to, I could probably also stack my water bottle sideways on the top, either leaving the bag unzipped or zipping and then sliding it between the handles.  There is enough of a "lip" from the design that it wouldn't easily slide off, especially if I was handle-carrying.  The leather is divine, the color is beautiful, the hardware is much weightier than I was expecting, and the lining feels great - it doesn't feel like the cheap fabric lining I've sometimes come across in cheaper bags.  I love the little touches on this bag - the D-ring, the key clip, the lovely stitching, edge-painting, and stamped hardware - that really complete the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4591623
> View attachment 4591624
> 
> 
> I'll try to take another picture later under non-fluorescent lighting, but as you can see I can fit a lot in!  I will most likely use the exterior envelope pocket for my phone, but my phone also fits very comfortably into one of the slip pockets in the Little Athena.  The handles are tall enough that I can also very comfortable elbow carry, and even filled with stuff she is surprisingly light.
> 
> I love when others do these pictures, so I did a "what's in my bag" photo as well.
> 
> From top-left to bottom-right, I have:
> - my purse hook and keys (both in one of the slip pockets, with the key holder in and my car keys/kechain hanging out)
> - deodorant
> - portable chopsticks and pen (in the second slip pocket)
> - Cardcaptor Sakura pencil pouch with sunblock, lip balm, bobby pins + misc. hair ties / hair sticks
> - minnie mouse x kate spade new york coin purse, used to store my phone's charging cable
> - wireless earbuds
> - packet of baby wipes
> - travel case for feminine hygiene products
> - work card keys and security fob
> - kate spade new york card holder
> - brochure from the San Diego Asian Film Festival (bringing it with me to show a friend later)
> - not shown, in interior zip pocket: compact mirror, microfiber cleaning cloth for my gasses, and tiny bottle of moisturizer
> And as mentioned earlier, if needed I could definitely stick my water bottle on top.
> 
> View attachment 4591625
> 
> 
> I'm so happy with the Little Athena!  I was questioning when I first received it if it would be a little too small for daily use, but I definitely don't think so given how much room there is inside and how much I can fit.  I didn't even have to jigsaw too much of it in, so I think this would be a great bag even for a long day.


Happy that you are loving your new bag!


----------



## tuowei

piosavsfan said:


> Marco got back to me and said that Crystal Goat tends to show more silver with time and use but this usually happens slowly and doesn't affect the look of the bag. He told me to keep using the bag and if I continue to have problems, that he can replace it.



I too have noticed that the bronze seems to rub off, revealing the underlying silver in graven goat, which Marco mentioned has a similar production to crystal goat. Attached are photos of the corners of my Penelope, which I have carried only 5-6 times since I received it 4 months ago. I love the look of the leather and don't regret the purchase, but it is something people who order this type leather need to be mindful of.


----------



## Fi B

Cleda said:


> Finally, 6.5 weeks after placing an order, my first MM box is finally here! The whole parcel is very well packed and stuffed, which I was already anticipating based on what people here have mentioned. I love that each bag has a personalised tag with the specs and my name on it.
> 
> Armed with an itch to spend, catalysed by a sale code, and with the confidence gained from reading this thread, I went ahead to buy. Going into this purchase, I had no expectations. Still, everything exceeded my expectations. All the bags I have ordered are so beautiful and perfect. I really think the best part of this experience is being able to customise every aspect - leather type, colour, handle lengths, strap lengths. I feel like this is the first time a bag I have purchased feels perfect in every way. I am also picky about overall build quality and hardware, and I can say all my items feel very premium and well-made.
> 
> Now, pictures!
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Port Merinos with L.Gold hardware and D.Grey lining. Handles are in default dark brown colour, but shortened to 12-18cm (4.7"-7") drop as I plan to only arm carry. Shoulder carry will be with the messenger strap, which is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39"). Port Merinos is a rich beautiful colour and it smells amazing!
> View attachment 4591397
> 
> View attachment 4591393
> 
> View attachment 4591395
> 
> View attachment 4591396
> 
> 
> 
> Also ordered a Zhoe in Forest Pompei with D.Gunmetal hardware and Cappuccino lining. This smells different from the Merinos, it doesn't have the usual leather smell but has a light and sweet pleasant smell. Messenger strap is also shortened to 75-100cm (29.5"-39").
> View attachment 4591399
> 
> View attachment 4591391
> View attachment 4591398
> 
> 
> Last item is the Little Penelope in Snorkel Blue Crystal Goat, Silver hardware and Marine lining. This is really cute. It doesn't have the Massaccesi logo imprint, not sure if it's because this leather is hard to imprint, or it's usually not done for such a small item.
> View attachment 4591394
> 
> 
> @piosavsfan, this leather doesn't feel delicate, I scratched it rather hard and it didn't leave any mark. That said, I noticed some areas where the leather is bent has silver showing through. The silver edges did not spread or get any worse when I bend or scratch it, so it might have been stretched during the crafting of the item or some other process that stresses the material. Not sure if your silver parts are the same as what I am seeing. The metallic is reflective enough that the silver is not obvious and doesn't bother me too much.
> View attachment 4591392
> 
> 
> Overall, I am very very pleased with what I have received, and feeling really happy about having ordered 4 more bags since. In October, I set myself a bag budget and was planning to buy 1 premier designer bag, or a few bags from different brands, but ended up spending my entire bag budget on only Massaccesi. No regrets!


----------



## Fi B

Beautiful choices for your first MM bags!  Perfect colours Autumn too.  My first ever bag was a cherry red Zhoe which I've had for over 5 years and it's still perfect!  I love the versatility of the style. I have 3 Midi Soulmates - black Pebbled, Stormy Grey Nabuk and most recently black Nabuk.  This is probably my favourite style.  Enjoy your new bags and welcome to the club!


----------



## piosavsfan

tuowei said:


> I too have noticed that the bronze seems to rub off, revealing the underlying silver in graven goat, which Marco mentioned has a similar production to crystal goat. Attached are photos of the corners of my Penelope, which I have carried only 5-6 times since I received it 4 months ago. I love the look of the leather and don't regret the purchase, but it is something people who order this type leather need to be mindful of.


I'm sorry your color is wearing off, as well! I suspect that I will have to get a new bag in a different leather because my strap looks worse and worse after every time I put the bag on.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I'm sorry your color is wearing off, as well! I suspect that I will have to get a new bag in a different leather because my strap looks worse and worse after every time I put the bag on.


Is the strap detachable and if it is have you thought about getting a strap in a nappa leather? With all my nubuck MM bags I get a nappa leather strap/handles instead of nubuck or any of the more delicate leathers. I ask Marco to match something closely or choose a darker color in the same family.


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> I have a midi Sabrina in the port merinos, and i highly recommend this color


I am all about Theia at the moment, so it is likely I get one in port Merino one day.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I am all about Theia at the moment, so it is likely I get one in port Merino one day.


Theia is a totally awesome bag, especially in Verona!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Theia is a totally awesome bag, especially in Verona!


Verona is one of my favorite leathers. Unfortunately, I need to go with lightweight leathers. My Choc Verona Selene is too heavy for me at the moment.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Verona is one of my favorite leathers. Unfortunately, I need to go with lightweight leathers. My Choc Verona Selene is too heavy for me at the moment.


Oh no. Your bag was my inspiration for my chocolate Theia.  I must have looked at your bag photo 50 times over the last two years.  But I understand the weight issue. It is not a problem for me because I never carry a bag for any length of time now.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Is the strap detachable and if it is have you thought about getting a strap in a nappa leather? With all my nubuck MM bags I get a nappa leather strap/handles instead of nubuck or any of the more delicate leathers. I ask Marco to match something closely or choose a darker color in the same family.


The strap is detachable and I have thought about this, but unfortunately it's not the only part of the bag showing wear. I used it today and there are more silver areas emerging.


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone returned a bag due to a problem? Does Marco cover shipping back to him?


----------



## Aminu

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone returned a bag due to a problem? Does Marco cover shipping back to him?


I have returned 2 bags - I re-used the original packaging and paid for return shipping both times.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone returned a bag due to a problem? Does Marco cover shipping back to him?


Yes. It was when Colleen worked for him. Shipped it to her since she was in the US and my shipping fees were refunded.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> The strap is detachable and I have thought about this, but unfortunately it's not the only part of the bag showing wear. I used it today and there are more silver areas emerging.


Would you be able to take pictures of the silver showing through? Is the dye not all the way through or rubbing off?


----------



## piosavsfan

lenie said:


> Would you be able to take pictures of the silver showing through? Is the dye not all the way through or rubbing off?


This was one of the pics I posted earlier, now it looks worse. The blue color is rubbing off wherever the bag rubs against me the most. 




Marco is in communication with me and is going above and beyond to make me happy. I greatly appreciate the customer service he is providing.


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> I am all about Theia at the moment, so it is likely I get one in port Merino one day.


Lol, if i am being a bad influence on you, i am  good with it   Cause after i saw your blue suede midi Theia, i went and ordered the exact one   Can’t wait to see it!  I don’t do big bags, but i find midi Theia perfect for when u need a few extras with you...its light, easy to carry, and the shape allows you to carry it well and easily even tho its not very full...i have one in titanium metallic currently...


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm planning my replacement bag. For those of you that have Wisteria, does it look lilac in person? I found several pics but it seems to come across as mostly silver in pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh no. Your bag was my inspiration for my chocolate Theia.  I must have looked at your bag photo 50 times over the last two years.  But I understand the weight issue. It is not a problem for me because I never carry a bag for any length of time now.


I know. It is quite sad. But, there are so many pretty leathers out there - I just have to wait until something lightweight pops up. For now, I am using my Merino Aphrodite a lot a wait how the leather develops over time. Merino has not enough texture for my liking. And I want to see if it wrinkles over time.


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> Lol, if i am being a bad influence on you, i am  good with it   Cause after i saw your blue suede midi Theia, i went and ordered the exact one   Can’t wait to see it!  I don’t do big bags, but i find midi Theia perfect for when u need a few extras with you...its light, easy to carry, and the shape allows you to carry it well and easily even tho its not very full...i have one in titanium metallic currently...


I hope you like your Suede Theia. I like  mine a lot! The suede is pretty durable. I have worn that bag already more than 20 times and so far - no wear.
(And the suede is super lightweight. I never asked Marco but I guess it is a goat leather.)
Very curious about yours, too!


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> I'm planning my replacement bag. For those of you that have Wisteria, does it look lilac in person? I found several pics but it seems to come across as mostly silver in pics.


I have the Wisteria in Phoebe and it is lilac in person.


----------



## piosavsfan

lenie said:


> I have the Wisteria in Phoebe and it is lilac in person.


Thanks! I don't think I have seen your Phoebe. Have you posted pics of it?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Thank you @tenKrat for your pics and sharing your experience with this leather color.  You are truly a life saver!  I spent far too much time debating this color yesterday.  After seeing your lovely bag in this color, I could not resist ordering the new Little Minerva in this leather during Marco's pre Black Friday sale.  Your post was super appreciated.


You’re welcome. I look forward to seeing the little sister to my Minerva Midi.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I don't think I have seen your Phoebe. Have you posted pics of it?


I have a Little Diana in wisteria metallic on order. I am waiting patiently to see the leather. I think it is such a gorgeous shade.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> Here is my pearl grey Aphrodite the very first bag I ever bought from MM. My daughter has this bag because when she was still living at home would use it. When she moved to her own place she asked if she could please have it. She loved the color and versatility so here is my pearl grey Aphrodite with black nappa handles. It is my avatar photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4589872



@djfmn Thank you for posting your experience with this leather color.  So good to know.  It made my decision easier.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I don't think I have seen your Phoebe. Have you posted pics of it?


No, I didn’t post pics. I haven’t taken any yet. I can try to do it next weekend.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! I don't think I have seen your Phoebe. Have you posted pics of it?


I think @jbags07 has a wisteria midi Juliet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I know. It is quite sad. But, there are so many pretty leathers out there - I just have to wait until something lightweight pops up. For now, I am using my Merino Aphrodite a lot a wait how the leather develops over time. Merino has not enough texture for my liking. And I want to see if it wrinkles over time.


LOL I don't know if it wrinkles, but it surely does slouch.  My Selene midi was just a big puddle of lovely red leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I know. It is quite sad. But, there are so many pretty leathers out there - I just have to wait until something lightweight pops up. For now, I am using my Merino Aphrodite a lot a wait how the leather develops over time. Merino has not enough texture for my liking. And I want to see if it wrinkles over time.


I am carrying my chocolate Verona Theia today.  It is one I will never sell or trade.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> I'm also sad to report that this crystal goat leather appears to be super delicate. All I have done is try the bag on a couple of times this evening at home and there are already two areas on the bag (shoulder strap and one corner) that are showing wear - the blue metallic color is rubbing off and you can see silver underneath. I know there are a couple of other people that have crystal goat, is this happening to anyone else?


I need to double-check, but I think the only place on my Siena midi where the silver underneath is showing through a little bit is 100% due to my stupidity. There was a tiny bit of a leather sticking up at the seam that I wanted to glue down and as I was applying the glue some of the leather color got transferred onto my finger. But I don't recall any additional signs of wear. It could be because the bag is lighter and doesn't cause as much friction as a much larger Minerva would?


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> I need to double-check, but I think the only place on my Siena midi where the silver underneath is showing through a little bit is 100% due to my stupidity. There was a tiny bit of a leather sticking up at the seam that I wanted to glue down and as I was applying the glue some of the leather color got transferred onto my finger. But I don't recall any additional signs of wear. It could be because the bag is lighter and doesn't cause as much friction as a much larger Minerva would?


Yeah the size of the bag could certainly be contributing to it. It is unfortunate because the leather is really beautiful and the bag is so well made.


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you like your Suede Theia. I like  mine a lot! The suede is pretty durable. I have worn that bag already more than 20 times and so far - no wear.
> (And the suede is super lightweight. I never asked Marco but I guess it is a goat leather.)
> Very curious about yours, too!


If mine looks anything like yours i will love it! Thank u for the inspiration, i am not surprised at how often you’ve used it, such a gorgeous bag    Glad to hear also it isn't heavy! I prefer smaller, lighter bags in general,,,


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> I'm planning my replacement bag. For those of you that have Wisteria, does it look lilac in person? I found several pics but it seems to come across as mostly silver in pics.



Here are some pix of my wisteria midi Juliet. It tends to look silver in pix, so i took these in sunlight, and will post several to give you a good idea of color. Its definitely lilac, but sparkly and a very light color because of the metallic.  In person, i think it is just stunning. This is one of my very favorite of Marcos leathers, the color is just so beautiful ....


----------



## pdxhb

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4593666
> View attachment 4593667
> View attachment 4593668
> View attachment 4593670
> View attachment 4593671
> View attachment 4593672
> 
> 
> Here are some pix of my wisteria midi Juliet. It tends to look silver in pix, so i took these in sunlight, and will post several to give you a good idea of color. Its definitely lilac, but sparkly and a very light color because of the metallic.  In person, i think it is just stunning. This is one of my very favorite of Marcos leathers, the color is just so beautiful ....


What a gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing these great photos.


----------



## piosavsfan

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4593666
> View attachment 4593667
> View attachment 4593668
> View attachment 4593670
> View attachment 4593671
> View attachment 4593672
> 
> 
> Here are some pix of my wisteria midi Juliet. It tends to look silver in pix, so i took these in sunlight, and will post several to give you a good idea of color. Its definitely lilac, but sparkly and a very light color because of the metallic.  In person, i think it is just stunning. This is one of my very favorite of Marcos leathers, the color is just so beautiful ....


Thank you so much! It is gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

pdxhb said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Thanks for sharing these great photos.





piosavsfan said:


> Thank you so much! It is gorgeous!




Thank you, and you are very welcome


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Yeah the size of the bag could certainly be contributing to it. It is unfortunate because the leather is really beautiful and the bag is so well made.


I inspected my Siena midi and I don't see any obvious signs of wear yet anywhere. It could be due to size, but also maybe the snorkel blue batch used to make your bag was really fragile for some reason?
On a semi-related note - I know it's not news to anyone, but Marco's pebbled leather is a marvel. My taupe pebbled Siena takes a literal beating - she's the bag I take on air and train travel. Despite taupe being a fairly light leather, I am yet to see any signs of color transfer, or darkening of corners - the only change is that the bag is gradually softening with time. I am a pebbled convert for high performance bags!


----------



## piosavsfan

jbags07 said:


> Thank you, and you are very welcome


How has this leather worn over time? Any issues?


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> How has this leather worn over time? Any issues?


I can’t speak to this bag yet, as i sent it back to have the handles lengthened...but i have several other bags in this same series of metallic pebbled....a midi Theia, a phoebe, and a Flora, and i have not had any problems with leather wear. I am generally very careful with my bags, but my floras are errand bags and i bang them around. My metallic titanium from this same metallic series is holding up great.


----------



## jbags07

jbags07 said:


> I can’t speak to this bag yet, as i sent it back to have the handles lengthened...but i have several other bags in this same series of metallic pebbled....a midi Theia, a phoebe, and a Flora, and i have not had any problems with leather wear. I am generally very careful with my bags, but my floras are errand bags and i bang them around. My metallic titanium flora from this same metallic series is holding up great.


----------



## pdxhb

piosavsfan said:


> How has this leather worn over time? Any issues?



I can speak to this leather being durable / taking a beating. I have been carrying a penelope in it for the 6 weeks non-stop which means it is stuffed into my work bag and otherwise treated non-delicately. I haven't gone so far as try to scratch it up but at the same time I have used it without concern for weather or for where it is with respect to my power cords, keys, etc. It looks excellent with only the very very slightest softening of color at the outside corners - but I had to shine a bright light on it and look close up to perceive that minor evidence of wear.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4593666
> View attachment 4593667
> View attachment 4593668
> View attachment 4593670
> View attachment 4593671
> View attachment 4593672
> 
> 
> Here are some pix of my wisteria midi Juliet. It tends to look silver in pix, so i took these in sunlight, and will post several to give you a good idea of color. Its definitely lilac, but sparkly and a very light color because of the metallic.  In person, i think it is just stunning. This is one of my very favorite of Marcos leathers, the color is just so beautiful ....


@jbags07 after seeing these photos of your gorgeous midi Juliet I cannot wait for my Little Diana in wisteria metallic.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I inspected my Siena midi and I don't see any obvious signs of wear yet anywhere. It could be due to size, but also maybe the snorkel blue batch used to make your bag was really fragile for some reason?
> On a semi-related note - I know it's not news to anyone, but Marco's pebbled leather is a marvel. My taupe pebbled Siena takes a literal beating - she's the bag I take on air and train travel. Despite taupe being a fairly light leather, I am yet to see any signs of color transfer, or darkening of corners - the only change is that the bag is gradually softening with time. I am a pebbled convert for high performance bags!


Is that the beautiful sienna with the tan handles?


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> @jbags07 after seeing these photos of your gorgeous midi Juliet I cannot wait for my Little Diana in wisteria metallic.


Looking foward to reveal pix


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I don't know if it wrinkles, but it surely does slouch.  My Selene midi was just a big puddle of lovely red leather.


Slouching is good.  I have the Merino leather on Aphrodite and on this style the leather does not slouch so very much. No idea, if there is some backing involved.
I am not in a rush. The perfect leather will come along. 


southernbelle43 said:


> I am carrying my chocolate Verona Theia today.  It is one I will never sell or trade.


Yes! I forbid you to sell your Theia.  I will not sell my Choc Selene either.  It is still one of my favorites.


jbags07 said:


> If mine looks anything like yours i will love it! Thank u for the inspiration, i am not surprised at how often you’ve used it, such a gorgeous bag    Glad to hear also it isn't heavy! I prefer smaller, lighter bags in general,,,


You are very welcome. 
My Theia is not heavy at all. It is more lightweight than some of my smaller bags.
I think you will love yours as soon as it arrives.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Is that the beautiful sienna with the tan handles?


the very same


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I inspected my Siena midi and I don't see any obvious signs of wear yet anywhere. It could be due to size, but also maybe the snorkel blue batch used to make your bag was really fragile for some reason?
> On a semi-related note - I know it's not news to anyone, but Marco's pebbled leather is a marvel. My taupe pebbled Siena takes a literal beating - she's the bag I take on air and train travel. Despite taupe being a fairly light leather, I am yet to see any signs of color transfer, or darkening of corners - the only change is that the bag is gradually softening with time. I am a pebbled convert for high performance bags!


i agree about the pebbled.  Verona is like that as well.


----------



## ajamy

Ludmilla said:


> I know. It is quite sad. But, there are so many pretty leathers out there - I just have to wait until something lightweight pops up. For now, I am using my Merino Aphrodite a lot a wait how the leather develops over time. Merino has not enough texture for my liking. And I want to see if it wrinkles over time.


I have a midi theia in forest green Merinos, at first I too wasn’t sure about the leather; a bit too smooth and matte I thought but I’ve come to appreciate it more over time as it has developed a patina. Mine has a subtle natural grain and light sheen.  It’s perfect for a slouchy style like the theia.


----------



## ohmisseevee

My fabled white box from MM arrived!! 

I'm in the middle of work right now so I can't do a full reveal / open my box just yet, but I'm SO pleased with how securely my Zhoe was packaged.  Everything is wrapped up in paper and styrofoam and it looks like it arrived in pristine condition.  The box was reinforced from the inside with what looks like additional cardboard and more tissue paper.

For those curious about timelines, I ordered/settled my invoice on October 4th USA (Pacific). Marco confirmed with me that he was preparing my box for shipment on November 13th. Not counting the weekend right after I paid, looks like I had a 5-6 week turnaround time from the time I finalized my order and paid, to shipment/arrival.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> My fabled white box from MM arrived!!
> 
> I'm in the middle of work right now so I can't do a full reveal / open my box just yet, but I'm SO pleased with how securely my Zhoe was packaged.  Everything is wrapped up in paper and styrofoam and it looks like it arrived in pristine condition.  The box was reinforced from the inside with what looks like additional cardboard and more tissue paper.
> 
> For those curious about timelines, I ordered/settled my invoice on October 4th USA (Pacific). Marco confirmed with me that he was preparing my box for shipment on November 13th. Not counting the weekend right after I paid, looks like I had a 5-6 week turnaround time from the time I finalized my order and paid, to shipment/arrival.


Eager to see your goodies!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Just announced on Facebook/via newsletter


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> the very same


I never ever looked or considered a Siena until I saw that bag. It has to be one of the nicest combinations. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Just announced on Facebook/via newsletter
> 
> View attachment 4594386


Little Muse is one of my favorite MM bags. I have 2 of them and with this close to 30% off I am seriously contemplating another one. It is such an easy bag to carry. Now to decide what leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Little Muse is one of my favorite MM bags. I have 2 of them and with this close to 30% off I am seriously contemplating another one. It is such an easy bag to carry. Now to decide what leather.



I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!

---

I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.

Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.

The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.

Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoio Toscano.  

I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536



 What a gorgeous choice for your first MM bag!  The leather is spectacular, and Zhoe is such a  fun and practical bag too. The color and texture on the leather is just beautiful


----------



## lulu212121

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536



Simply stunning! I can relate to the desire to have a bag in a flashier leather, but this is a classic! 

ETA: Your picture taking skills are fabulous! The lighting showcases your Zhoe very well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536


Gorgeous color and leather! that leather will age beautifully over time. Congrats on your first MM bag! I'm also a fan of the Zhoe. I have it in the mini-size and intend to get a couple more. I think of it as a classic style and a signature MM piece.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536


Your Zhoe is gorgeous. You picked such a beautiful leather for this style. You description is perfect. The second MM bag I bought is an orange nappa Zhoe it is such a great color and the size is perfect. You are right about it being larger than expected. I found the same thing I was pleasantly surprised at the size. Great design lines and just a fun all round bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536


Beautiful!


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536



This is one of the best photos I have seen of a bag in Cuoi Toscana. It really shows off the amazing surface! How does it feel like, can you feel the textured surface, or is it mostly smooth to the touch? Ginger is a lovely warm colour. Was Cuoi Toscana a once-off special leather? I don't see it in the available leathers list.

Just saw your post in the picture reference thread. Lambskin interior!! That must feel so luxurious!


----------



## pdxhb

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoi Toscana.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536



What an absolute classic! Congratulations on this lovely bag - you selected a perfect style and leather for your first MM.  Thank you for sharing a great photo - helps us all dream.


----------



## ohmisseevee

lulu212121 said:


> Simply stunning! I can relate to the desire to have a bag in a flashier leather, but this is a classic!
> 
> ETA: Your picture taking skills are fabulous! The lighting showcases your Zhoe very well. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! I have my phone to thank for the pictures 

I definitely agree that this leather is a very classic color. That was part of the reason I chose it - I love bold jewel tones but needed something more neutral that wasn't a black or grey, that could be both casual and slightly nicer.



Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous color and leather! that leather will age beautifully over time. Congrats on your first MM bag! I'm also a fan of the Zhoe. I have it in the mini-size and intend to get a couple more. I think of it as a classic style and a signature MM piece.



I can't wait to use the Zhoe and take her out for a spin! I think the Mini Zhoe might suit me a bit more in terms of size, but it will probably take a few outings to confirm that. I still think this is a great size though - it fits a lot and I can definitely see myself using it all the time. I'm quite looking forward to seeing how it ages as well.



djfmn said:


> Your Zhoe is gorgeous. You picked such a beautiful leather for this style. You description is perfect. The second MM bag I bought is an orange nappa Zhoe it is such a great color and the size is perfect. You are right about it being larger than expected. I found the same thing I was pleasantly surprised at the size. Great design lines and just a fun all round bag.



I agree with this all around, and thank you!



Cleda said:


> This is one of the best photos I have seen of a bag in Cuoi Toscana. It really shows off the amazing surface! How does it feel like, can you feel the textured surface, or is it mostly smooth to the touch? Ginger is a lovely warm colour. Was Cuoi Toscana a once-off special leather? I don't see it in the available leathers list.
> 
> Just saw your post in the picture reference thread. Lambskin interior!! That must feel so luxurious!



Cuoi Toscana is not completely smooth - it has a slight texture to it but doesn't feel rough at all. I also love the color - it's very unique and has very subtle patterns all over the leather. It's a very warm neutral with red tones, which should go well with my skin color.

Cuoi Toscana was a leather available in a promotion from earlier this year. I was really taken by the color options and also wanted something unique that aged well and develop a beautiful patina over time. I spent a lot of time combing through this thread for ideas and thoughts from all the ladies here before finally placing my first order, and eventually decided that a vachetta (or as it turned out, Cuoi Toscana) would suit this desire quite nicely.

The black lambskin is quite beautiful. It's smooth and soft to the touch, without feeling delicate at all. I'm not sure it was the right choice for the Zhoe - it might have been more suitable for something smaller or flatter? - as it also probably added some weight to the bag. I didn't realize how substantial the regular lining would feel and think I would have loved having even the standard lining options instead. However, the black lambskin is quite striking against the Cuoi Toscano leather and looks and feels incredible, so I'm still quite happy with it and I'm certain it will also be very durable, which was very important to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

ajamy said:


> I have a midi theia in forest green Merinos, at first I too wasn’t sure about the leather; a bit too smooth and matte I thought but I’ve come to appreciate it more over time as it has developed a patina. Mine has a subtle natural grain and light sheen.  It’s perfect for a slouchy style like the theia.


I have the exact same "problems" with my forest green Merino Aphrodite. I want to use that bag a bit more to see how the patina develops. I also believe that Merino should be perfect for a more slouchy style than Aphrodite.


----------



## ohmisseevee

One more shot of my Zhoe in the Cuoio Toscano Ginger leather . I can't stop admiring it


----------



## Ludmilla

ohmisseevee said:


> One more shot of my Zhoe in the Cuoio Toscana Ginger leather . I can't stop admiring it
> 
> View attachment 4595051


You make beautiful photos - like an advert. You should send one to Marco for his website.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Ludmilla said:


> You make beautiful photos - like an advert. You should send one to Marco for his website.



Thanks! I want to do a very comprehensive and thorough review after I've had a chance to use it and take some photos out in the wild. I also want to try for better lighting/photos - the photos I currently have are a combination of indoor fluorescent / nighttime, and it looks like the daytime morning light is (as expected) the best lighting.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ordered a Little Muse in Arctic nappa. Anyone else?


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> One more shot of my Zhoe in the Cuoio Toscano Ginger leather . I can't stop admiring it
> 
> View attachment 4595051


This photo really seems to capture the color and the grain. What a gorgeous leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

BittyMonkey said:


> Ordered a Little Muse in Arctic nappa. Anyone else?



That sounds like it's going to be super cute!  What a lovely color.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Ordered a Little Muse in Arctic nappa. Anyone else?


I have a Zhoe Legend in arctic nappa such a beautiful leather. I love Little Muse it will be gorgeous in this leather.


----------



## ajamy

BittyMonkey said:


> Ordered a Little Muse in Arctic nappa. Anyone else?


I was very tempted, I love the little muse style but have to admit the one I already have doesn’t get many outings,  Also I’ve already broken my Massaccesi fast with a Black Friday order, so decided against ordering this time.  
If I had placed an order, it would have been orange toscania.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

My dark blue Nappa Hera arrived. It’s huge lol. It’s dark here, so I can’t get a good shot of the color.The blue is not this dark. I customized the strap by removing the horizontal bar, and rectangular metal piece of hardware. It also has bigger studs than the standard strap.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> One more shot of my Zhoe in the Cuoio Toscano Ginger leather . I can't stop admiring it
> 
> View attachment 4595051


NOR CAN I STOP ADMIRING IT.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> NOR CAN I STOP ADMIRING IT.


same here!


----------



## ohmisseevee




----------



## SayaJ

Received my bluette pompei Muse Midi! The leather is soooo soft and lovely. It can fit a Penelope Midi comfortably (3rd pic).

It may be my imagination, but does the bag look asymmetrical to you ladies?


----------



## jbags07

SayaJ said:


> Received my bluette pompei Muse Midi! The leather is soooo soft and lovely. It can fit a Penelope Midi comfortably (3rd pic).
> 
> It may be my imagination, but does the bag look asymmetrical to you ladies?
> 
> View attachment 4597317
> View attachment 4597315
> View attachment 4597316


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Fancyfree

Dear MM ladies, I need some help. 

I love the Pebbled leather. And I love the Soulmate design. But I am uncertain as to whether using Pebbled leather for Soulmate or a Soulmate Midi will make too heavy a bag for me to carry comfortably. 

I read somewhere on this forum that Soulmate Midi in Merino leather weighed 1100 grams...

Do any of you own a Soulmate and / or Soulmate Midi in Pebbled leather? Could you tell me how much they weigh, please?


----------



## Fancyfree

SayaJ said:


> Received my bluette pompei Muse Midi! The leather is soooo soft and lovely. It can fit a Penelope Midi comfortably (3rd pic).
> 
> It may be my imagination, but does the bag look asymmetrical to you ladies?
> 
> View attachment 4597317
> View attachment 4597315
> View attachment 4597316


Yes, it does look asymmetrical to me. I suggest you open the "poppers" and measure the front and back to make sure, though,- might just be how the leather curves.


----------



## ohmisseevee

SayaJ said:


> Received my bluette pompei Muse Midi! The leather is soooo soft and lovely. It can fit a Penelope Midi comfortably (3rd pic).
> 
> It may be my imagination, but does the bag look asymmetrical to you ladies?
> 
> View attachment 4597317
> View attachment 4597315
> View attachment 4597316



It looks mostly fine to me, from the pictures - it doesn't look perfectly even, but I'm chalking that up to the way the leather is folding.  Was there a specific area that looked off to you?

That is such a beautiful color/leather!  Congrats


----------



## BittyMonkey

I hope I don't get run out on a rail for saying this but I really don't like the Diana style. It looks like a bra to me. That said, the leather he posted is gorgeous.


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> I hope I don't get run out on a rail for saying this but I really don't like the Diana style. It looks like a bra to me. That said, the leather he posted is gorgeous.


  You made me laugh, lol....i think the style is pretty, but sorta does look a bit like a brassiere


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> Dear MM ladies, I need some help.
> 
> I love the Pebbled leather. And I love the Soulmate design. But I am uncertain as to whether using Pebbled leather for Soulmate or a Soulmate Midi will make too heavy a bag for me to carry comfortably.
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that Soulmate Midi in Merino leather weighed 1100 grams...
> 
> Do any of you own a Soulmate and / or Soulmate Midi in Pebbled leather? Could you tell me how much they weigh, please?


 I do not own any Soulmates or midi Soulmates....love the look but much too big for me....but i have bought a lot of bags in Marcos pebbled leather...its thick and yummy and fabulous, and would look fabulous in Soulmate...but it is definitely not a lightweight leather...very durable tho....


----------



## ohmisseevee

BittyMonkey said:


> I hope I don't get run out on a rail for saying this but I really don't like the Diana style. It looks like a bra to me. That said, the leather he posted is gorgeous.



It's not my favorite style, but I know a couple of ladies have posted their colorblocked Dianas in this thread, and they look fabulous.

My Zhoe is made from Cuoio Toscano leather, and I LOVE the texture and the feel of the leather, especially for a bag that I would intend to use everyday. It feels very durable and like it will hold up very well over time, and another quality that I am looking forward to is seeing the patina it will develop with time/use.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sorry for the double post - wanted to share one last photo, this one a mod shot. (I have found several in this thread, which are monumentally helpful for determining the sizing of the bags. Measurements are great, but it's helpful to see them "in real life", so to speak.)

For reference, I'm 5'2" and have an athletic build (I wear size 8/10 in most clothes). I consider myself a small person, so even medium-sized handbags can be overwhelming on my frame. The Zhoe is VERY close to the "perfect" size bag for me.

I have the adjustable strap at the "longest" setting, and I usually wear it crossbody with this length.  The strap drop is 22" and the length is roughly 46" from buckle to buckle.  Strap width is 1.2", compared to the default strap width of 0.8" - you can see a comparison of the two in the last photo in my post in the reference pictures thread.


----------



## Kylacove

BittyMonkey said:


> I hope I don't get run out on a rail for saying this but I really don't like the Diana style. It looks like a bra to me. That said, the leather he posted is gorgeous.


That leaves more for me, lol. I think I will have 4 when all my orders are completed. The picture in the promo is the bag Marco just shipped to me.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry for the double post - wanted to share one last photo, this one a mod shot. (I have found several in this thread, which are monumentally helpful for determining the sizing of the bags. Measurements are great, but it's helpful to see them "in real life", so to speak.)
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and have an athletic build (I wear size 8/10 in most clothes). I consider myself a small person, so even medium-sized handbags can be overwhelming on my frame. The Zhoe is VERY close to the "perfect" size bag for me.
> 
> I have the adjustable strap at the "longest" setting, and I usually wear it crossbody with this length.  The strap drop is 22" and the length is roughly 46" from buckle to buckle.  Strap width is 1.2", compared to the default strap width of 0.8" - you can see a comparison of the two in the last photo in my post in the reference pictures thread.
> 
> View attachment 4597735


Total fan of mod shots for the am reasons you state. It’s often how I make my decisions (mod shots v solo bag shots). The Zoe bag looks great on you in terms of size and style and is absolutely gorgeous in that color.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I hope I don't get run out on a rail for saying this but I really don't like the Diana style. It looks like a bra to me. That said, the leather he posted is gorgeous.


I never thought of it looking like that. I ordered a Little Diana. FYI you would never get run out on a rail for saying anything in this group. There are certain bags I would never own but I admire them when ladies post a photo of the particular style that I would probably never own.  The great thing is we all have different tastes and like different bags. That is what makes the group so much fun. There are lots of ladies who love Calista it is not a bag that I would ever consider getting. It is not my style but I often see photos posted here and it looks gorgeous. Everyone is entitled to their opinion and likes and dislikes. It would be so boring if we all liked the same bag. Having said that I cannot wait for my new little bra my Little Diana


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry for the double post - wanted to share one last photo, this one a mod shot. (I have found several in this thread, which are monumentally helpful for determining the sizing of the bags. Measurements are great, but it's helpful to see them "in real life", so to speak.)
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and have an athletic build (I wear size 8/10 in most clothes). I consider myself a small person, so even medium-sized handbags can be overwhelming on my frame. The Zhoe is VERY close to the "perfect" size bag for me.
> 
> I have the adjustable strap at the "longest" setting, and I usually wear it crossbody with this length.  The strap drop is 22" and the length is roughly 46" from buckle to buckle.  Strap width is 1.2", compared to the default strap width of 0.8" - you can see a comparison of the two in the last photo in my post in the reference pictures thread.
> 
> View attachment 4597735


Thank you for the modshot! They do help so much...Zhoe looks enormous to me in this pic lol, mini Zhoe is just perfect    .....but you are making me one want one very badly in this gorgeous ginger toscano!  I have a Mia in white toscano with snake flap, and absolutely love the texture of this leather


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I cannot wait for my new little bra my Little Diana



Lol. Love this group.

My next box is a black metallic and gold hw Iride for formal events, and the Little Muse. Every time I think I'm done I'm just not.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for the modshot! They do help so much...Zhoe looks enormous to me in this pic lol, mini Zhoe is just perfect    .....but you are making me one want one very badly in this gorgeous ginger toscano!  I have a Mia in white toscano with snake flap, and absolutely love the texture of this leather



I think it would depend on the occasion, myself.  I love the shape and lines of the Zhoe but in terms of size I would probably prefer the Mini Zhoe for slightly dressier occasions, like going to a musical or going out to a nice dinner.  (I am definitely dreaming of the Mini Zhoe in a purple or burgundy metallic, for that...)

I purchased this Zhoe to be cross-functional, able to move seamlessly between my work and going out without having to transition all of my belongings into a different bag.  My Madewell canvas tote (which I promptly abandoned upon receiving my Little Athena and Zhoe) was fine for schlepping around all my things, but it looked very casual. The Ginger Cuoio Toscano is the perfect leather and color for my routine weekday stuff (work + teaching yoga) with the occasional "going out" night thrown in once in a while!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I think it would depend on the occasion, myself.  I love the shape and lines of the Zhoe but in terms of size I would probably prefer the Mini Zhoe for slightly dressier occasions, like going to a musical or going out to a nice dinner.  (I am definitely dreaming of the Mini Zhoe in a purple or burgundy metallic, for that...)
> 
> I purchased this Zhoe to be cross-functional, able to move seamlessly between my work and going out without having to transition all of my belongings into a different bag.  My Madewell canvas tote (which I promptly abandoned upon receiving my Little Athena and Zhoe) was fine for schlepping around all my things, but it looked very casual. The Ginger Cuoio Toscano is the perfect leather and color for my routine weekday stuff (work + teaching yoga) with the occasional "going out" night thrown in once in a while!


Its a perfect size and style for day into evening....if i was still working, i would need a larger bag also...lifestyle really does dictate bag size and style....i mostly need small bags for errands and if i need to add more stuff i use a tote or hobo....and yes, for dressier occasions, mini Zhoe is perfect....and this bag, like so many MM bags, can be made to look so different~~ dressier, more casual, etc...based on leather choice....


----------



## anitalilac

BittyMonkey said:


> Lol. Love this group.
> 
> My next box is a black metallic and gold hw Iride for formal events, and the Little Muse. Every time I think I'm done I'm just not.


oh no...why did you have to order it? now I want oneIt's the  perfect formal bag that I have been wanting but could never find good enough. Now I know what exactly is the perfect clutch.


----------



## BittyMonkey

anitalilac said:


> oh no...why did you have to order it? now I want oneIt's the  perfect formal bag that I have been wanting but could never find good enough. Now I know what exactly is the perfect clutch.


I’ve been looking for a dressy clutch for a while and stumbled on the black metallic leather. Iride also has a chain strap which I also wanted in a dressy bag for when I needed hands to eat or hold a glass. Sorry, haha!


----------



## anneclaire127

I'm a long-time lurker, and I wanted to de-lurk and say hi!  What a wonderful and helpful forum this is, and I'm so glad to be joining you.  

I just received my first two MM bags yesterday, and wow, am I in love.  I got the Luna in bronze crystal goat with marine lining and light gold hardware as well as a Selene zip midi in river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, and red lining.  They are both just gorgeous.  I've posted photos to the reference thread.

I had read in this forum that vacchetta is on the heavy side, and I am so please to report that the weight feels just fine for my use.  The bronze crystal goat is glorious.  The Luna is my blingy-est bag, but it's not excessively blingy -  I feel comfortable using it either night or day.  I checked the crystal goat leather carefully, and I don't see silver showing through the bronze.

It was such a pleasure working with Marco, and I must say that I am blown away by the quality and worksmanship on these bags.  The leather is so scrumptious.  I have another order coming in at some point (Iride in teal Flor and a Flor in grey Flor), and I can't wait.  I've been admiring the selections that all of you have made, and I'm already contemplating another order.


----------



## msd_bags

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, and I wanted to de-lurk and say hi!  What a wonderful and helpful forum this is, and I'm so glad to be joining you.
> 
> I just received my first two MM bags yesterday, and wow, am I in love.  I got the Luna in bronze crystal goat with marine lining and light gold hardware as well as a Selene zip midi in river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, and red lining.  They are both just gorgeous.  I've posted photos to the reference thread.
> 
> I had read in this forum that vacchetta is on the heavy side, and I am so please to report that the weight feels just fine for my use.  The bronze crystal goat is glorious.  The Luna is my blingy-est bag, but it's not excessively blingy -  I feel comfortable using it either night or day.  I checked the crystal goat leather carefully, and I don't see silver showing through the bronze.
> 
> It was such a pleasure working with Marco, and I must say that I am blown away by the quality and worksmanship on these bags.  The leather is so scrumptious.  I have another order coming in at some point (Iride in teal Flor and a Flor in grey Flor), and I can't wait.  I've been admiring the selections that all of you have made, and I'm already contemplating another order.


Your bags are beautiful!! Love them!


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, and I wanted to de-lurk and say hi!  What a wonderful and helpful forum this is, and I'm so glad to be joining you.
> 
> I just received my first two MM bags yesterday, and wow, am I in love.  I got the Luna in bronze crystal goat with marine lining and light gold hardware as well as a Selene zip midi in river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, and red lining.  They are both just gorgeous.  I've posted photos to the reference thread.
> 
> I had read in this forum that vacchetta is on the heavy side, and I am so please to report that the weight feels just fine for my use.  The bronze crystal goat is glorious.  The Luna is my blingy-est bag, but it's not excessively blingy -  I feel comfortable using it either night or day.  I checked the crystal goat leather carefully, and I don't see silver showing through the bronze.
> 
> It was such a pleasure working with Marco, and I must say that I am blown away by the quality and worksmanship on these bags.  The leather is so scrumptious.  I have another order coming in at some point (Iride in teal Flor and a Flor in grey Flor), and I can't wait.  I've been admiring the selections that all of you have made, and I'm already contemplating another order.


That Selene n the River Blue Vacchetta is so lovely.  Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry for the double post - wanted to share one last photo, this one a mod shot. (I have found several in this thread, which are monumentally helpful for determining the sizing of the bags. Measurements are great, but it's helpful to see them "in real life", so to speak.)
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and have an athletic build (I wear size 8/10 in most clothes). I consider myself a small person, so even medium-sized handbags can be overwhelming on my frame. The Zhoe is VERY close to the "perfect" size bag for me.
> 
> I have the adjustable strap at the "longest" setting, and I usually wear it crossbody with this length.  The strap drop is 22" and the length is roughly 46" from buckle to buckle.  Strap width is 1.2", compared to the default strap width of 0.8" - you can see a comparison of the two in the last photo in my post in the reference pictures thread.
> 
> View attachment 4597735


Gorgeous picture! Such a lovely setting. Your bag is perfect with that outfit.


----------



## southernbelle43

Lovely mod shot. Lovely bag.


----------



## carterazo

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, and I wanted to de-lurk and say hi!  What a wonderful and helpful forum this is, and I'm so glad to be joining you.
> 
> I just received my first two MM bags yesterday, and wow, am I in love.  I got the Luna in bronze crystal goat with marine lining and light gold hardware as well as a Selene zip midi in river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, and red lining.  They are both just gorgeous.  I've posted photos to the reference thread.
> 
> I had read in this forum that vacchetta is on the heavy side, and I am so please to report that the weight feels just fine for my use.  The bronze crystal goat is glorious.  The Luna is my blingy-est bag, but it's not excessively blingy -  I feel comfortable using it either night or day.  I checked the crystal goat leather carefully, and I don't see silver showing through the bronze.
> 
> It was such a pleasure working with Marco, and I must say that I am blown away by the quality and worksmanship on these bags.  The leather is so scrumptious.  I have another order coming in at some point (Iride in teal Flor and a Flor in grey Flor), and I can't wait.  I've been admiring the selections that all of you have made, and I'm already contemplating another order.


Welcome to our thread! Off to go see the pictures you posted.


----------



## Cessair

My first two MM bags arrived this week  such beauties! Here they are (Little Muse in black cherry nappa and Juliet Midi in Bordeaux pebbled). More photos in the reference thread


----------



## Kimbashop

Cessair said:


> My first two MM bags arrived this week  such beauties! Here they are (Little Muse in black cherry nappa and Juliet Midi in Bordeaux pebbled). More photos in the reference thread
> View attachment 4598753


They are both lovely. I have the midi Juliet in Bordeaux Verona. I find it to be the perfect size for just about everything.


----------



## jbags07

Cessair said:


> My first two MM bags arrived this week  such beauties! Here they are (Little Muse in black cherry nappa and Juliet Midi in Bordeaux pebbled). More photos in the reference thread
> View attachment 4598753


Stunning bags! Love the colors/leathers you chose   May i ask, in inches, how much space you requested for the drop in your midi Juliet handles?


----------



## jbags07

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm a long-time lurker, and I wanted to de-lurk and say hi!  What a wonderful and helpful forum this is, and I'm so glad to be joining you.
> 
> I just received my first two MM bags yesterday, and wow, am I in love.  I got the Luna in bronze crystal goat with marine lining and light gold hardware as well as a Selene zip midi in river blue vacchetta, silver hardware, and red lining.  They are both just gorgeous.  I've posted photos to the reference thread.
> 
> I had read in this forum that vacchetta is on the heavy side, and I am so please to report that the weight feels just fine for my use.  The bronze crystal goat is glorious.  The Luna is my blingy-est bag, but it's not excessively blingy -  I feel comfortable using it either night or day.  I checked the crystal goat leather carefully, and I don't see silver showing through the bronze.
> 
> It was such a pleasure working with Marco, and I must say that I am blown away by the quality and worksmanship on these bags.  The leather is so scrumptious.  I have another order coming in at some point (Iride in teal Flor and a Flor in grey Flor), and I can't wait.  I've been admiring the selections that all of you have made, and I'm already contemplating another order.


Welcome!  I just peeked at your bags, both are just gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Stunning bags! Love the colors/leathers you chose   May i ask, in inches, how much space you requested for the drop in your midi Juliet handles?


I’m interested In Knowing, too.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cessair said:


> My first two MM bags arrived this week  such beauties! Here they are (Little Muse in black cherry nappa and Juliet Midi in Bordeaux pebbled). More photos in the reference thread
> View attachment 4598753



Beautiful leather and color choices!! I am surprised by the pebbled leather - it appears a lot more purple than I was expecting.


----------



## ajamy

I find with my midi muse (only lightly used) that the 'corners' aren't fixed, and if you have opened the poppers to turn it into a bigger tote then go back to the smaller shape, you have to tweak the leather to get them level again.  You can also set them a bit higher and lower depending on your taste.  I expect that over time, the leather will settle into the creases more and this won't happen.     




SayaJ said:


> Received my bluette pompei Muse Midi! The leather is soooo soft and lovely. It can fit a Penelope Midi comfortably (3rd pic).
> 
> It may be my imagination, but does the bag look asymmetrical to you ladies?
> 
> 
> 
> Fancyfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it does look asymmetrical to me. I suggest you open the "poppers" and measure the front and back to make sure, though,- might just be how the leather curves.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cessair

@Kimbashop 
Thank you! I would be very interested in a photo of your Juliet midi. Does the Verona slouch a lot?

@jbags07 
Thank you, I was so happy when they arrived . I didn’t request a change here though. According to my measuring tape it’s 9 centimeters, i.e. 3.5in.



ohmisseevee said:


> Beautiful leather and color choices!! I am surprised by the pebbled leather - it appears a lot more purple than I was expecting.



Thank you so much! I did wonder about the color as well. I had originally chosen Burgundy pebbled and then changed my order to Bordeaux. The tag does say Bordeaux but as you say, it’s more purple than expected. There might have been a mix-up. Either way, I love the bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cessair said:


> @Kimbashop
> Thank you so much! I did wonder about the color as well. I had originally chosen Burgundy pebbled and then changed my order to Bordeaux. The tag does say Bordeaux but as you say, it’s more purple than expected. There might have been a mix-up. Either way, I love the bag.



I think both color choices would have been beautiful!

---

By the way - it looks like Marco now has thirteen available colors in Cuoio Toscano leather!  The samples on the website look SO scrumptious.  I can't wait to have an excuse to order something in the Deep Purple or Navy Blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cessair said:


> @Kimbashop
> Thank you! I would be very interested in a photo of your Juliet midi. Does the Verona slouch a lot?
> 
> @jbags07
> Thank you, I was so happy when they arrived . I didn’t request a change here though. According to my measuring tape it’s 9 centimeters, i.e. 3.5in.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I did wonder about the color as well. I had originally chosen Burgundy pebbled and then changed my order to Bordeaux. The tag does say Bordeaux but as you say, it’s more purple than expected. There might have been a mix-up. Either way, I love the bag.


Mine is getting a little more slouchy as I use it. I don't use it every day, but I have used it a lot. It is also starting to develop a patina from use. I am not sure if the Verona is softer than the pebbled. Some others who might own the Juliet Midi in the pebbled will probably be able to address how much yours might slouch .

As for dark reds, I'm a fan of Bordeaux (over burgundy). It's just a personal preference because the color often tends to be brighter/lighter/and often cooler in tone. The bordeaux colors in MM's pebbled, Verona, and Vacchetta all seem to vary quite a lot, but I find all of them very beautiful. If yours has a purple tone underneath, I think it will be really striking and will go with almost anything.


----------



## jbags07

‘Thank you, I was so happy when they arrived . I didn’t request a change here though. According to my measuring tape it’s 9 centimeters, i.e. 3.5in.’

Thank you very much for measuring for me!  My handles are being lengthened a bit higher than that...


----------



## jbags07

[QUOTE="ohmisseevee, 

By the way - it looks like Marco now has thirteen available colors in Cuoio Toscano leather!  The samples on the website look SO scrumptious.  I can't wait to have an excuse to order something in the Deep Purple or Navy Blue.[/QUOTE]


 Oohhh, you are an enabler   I looove that leather!.....


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Oohhh, you are an enabler   I looove that leather!.....



That I am.


----------



## BlueCherry

Fancyfree said:


> Dear MM ladies, I need some help.
> 
> I love the Pebbled leather. And I love the Soulmate design. But I am uncertain as to whether using Pebbled leather for Soulmate or a Soulmate Midi will make too heavy a bag for me to carry comfortably.
> 
> I read somewhere on this forum that Soulmate Midi in Merino leather weighed 1100 grams...
> 
> Do any of you own a Soulmate and / or Soulmate Midi in Pebbled leather? Could you tell me how much they weigh, please?



Hi, I have both in the midi size but I’m away from home until the end of the week. If you’re able to wait until then I can weigh them for you.


----------



## Cleda

First trip out for my new to me Modena from the BST! I agree with everyone who has mentioned how comfortable a Modena is. And it is so light in Aquila Matte. I love the look of this leather. I never would have thought of trying Aquila Matte if not for the BST. So grateful to the previous owner for letting this one go.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> First trip out for my new to me Modena from the BST! I agree with everyone who has mentioned how comfortable a Modena is. And it is so light in Aquila Matte. I love the look of this leather. I never would have thought of trying Aquila Matte if not for the BST. So grateful to the previous owner for letting this one go.


I am awaiting my Modena from Marco. I'm glad to hear you are enjoying it (and I love it in that leather and color). Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## Coastal jewel

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536


----------



## Coastal jewel

Love the reveals.  The Ginger Zhoe is lovely.  I too find the Zhoe is a little bugger than I expected.  Shipment notice. Ginger Toscana Victoria midi AND the sienna Midi ( titanium metallic) are on their way!


----------



## djfmn

Cessair said:


> My first two MM bags arrived this week  such beauties! Here they are (Little Muse in black cherry nappa and Juliet Midi in Bordeaux pebbled). More photos in the reference thread
> View attachment 4598753


These bags are gorgeous. The leather colors are amazing. I really love the midi Juliet leather such a great versatile color. Stunning. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## Cessair

Kimbashop said:


> Mine is getting a little more slouchy as I use it. I don't use it every day, but I have used it a lot. It is also starting to develop a patina from use. I am not sure if the Verona is softer than the pebbled. Some others who might own the Juliet Midi in the pebbled will probably be able to address how much yours might slouch .
> 
> As for dark reds, I'm a fan of Bordeaux (over burgundy). It's just a personal preference because the color often tends to be brighter/lighter/and often cooler in tone. The bordeaux colors in MM's pebbled, Verona, and Vacchetta all seem to vary quite a lot, but I find all of them very beautiful. If yours has a purple tone underneath, I think it will be really striking and will go with almost anything.



My heart beats for all shades in the red to purple spectrum 

I was interested in your Verona because I can well imagine getting another Juliet midi. The pebbled leather doesn’t slouch that much, but Merinos would probably be too soft for me.



djfmn said:


> These bags are gorgeous. The leather colors are amazing. I really love the midi Juliet leather such a great versatile color. Stunning. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.



Thank you! Tomorrow will be the Juliet Midi’s first outing


----------



## ohmisseevee

Also sharing my new to me Modena, purchased from the BST group. The leather is Forest Green Trinity, with gold hardware. All features are standard, and when I measured the straps they were between 10.0"-10.5".

It fits a lot, though I would recommend an organizer. On Saturday I stashed my laptop, planner, pen pouch, and my usual things, and it was quite heavy and didn't stay on my shoulder easily. I probably wouldn't carry it around if I knew I would be walking / standing a lot, but it was perfect to haul around a bunch of stuff to and from my meetings.

Lighting conditions :
1) indoor
2) outdoor, shade
3) outdoor, cloudy (inside car)

For reference, my height is 5'2" and I believe the heels I was wearing in the mod shot are 1.5".


----------



## Kimbashop

Cessair said:


> My heart beats for all shades in the red to purple spectrum ]
> 
> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Also sharing my new to me Modena, purchased from the BST group. The leather is Forest Green Trinity, with gold hardware. All features are standard, and when I measured the straps they were between 10.0"-10.5".
> 
> It fits a lot, though I would recommend an organizer. On Saturday I stashed my laptop, planner, pen pouch, and my usual things, and it was quite heavy and didn't stay on my shoulder easily. I probably wouldn't carry it around if I knew I would be walking / standing a lot, but it was perfect to haul around a bunch of stuff to and from my meetings.
> 
> Lighting conditions :
> 1) indoor
> 2) outdoor, shade
> 3) outdoor, cloudy (inside car)
> 
> For reference, my height is 5'2" and I believe the heels I was wearing in the mod shot are 1.5".
> 
> View attachment 4600832
> View attachment 4600833
> View attachment 4600834



Beautiful bag! Love the texture on this leather, especially the horizontal lines across the front pockets. Nice shade of green too.


----------



## southernbelle43

I would like to share some really wonderful news for those who celebrate Thanksgiving tomorrow.  No matter how much you eat, your bags will still fit.  Happy Turkey Day.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## mleleigh




----------



## christinemliu

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I haven't been able to post that much recently but I have been liking all the pics, reveals, and chatter. I have been carrying my deerskin Juliet Midi...I love how the softer leathers break in and smoosh over time...and happy news, I have two bags making their way from Italy to me!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I haven't been able to post that much recently but I have been liking all the pics, reveals, and chatter. I have been carrying my deerskin Juliet Midi...I love how the softer leathers break in and smoosh over time...and happy news, I have two bags making their way from Italy to me!


Love that bag!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I haven't been able to post that much recently but I have been liking all the pics, reveals, and chatter. I have been carrying my deerskin Juliet Midi...I love how the softer leathers break in and smoosh over time...and happy news, I have two bags making their way from Italy to me!



Gorgeous!! The texture looks so lovely.  And I love that the Juliet Midi still maintains its shape after use.



Cleda said:


> Beautiful bag! Love the texture on this leather, especially the horizontal lines across the front pockets. Nice shade of green too.



The green is definitely unique among my bags - I usually gravitate more towards neutral colors, like blacks and grays or black/white.  And the leather is beautiful with the way the bag naturally sits/slouches.

I definitely appreciate being able to purchase it at a lower price point, preloved, because it let me try out the style without paying full price.  For what I would consider a work-bag, it definitely feels sturdy and room enough for my work and all-day essentials, which is very important to me.


----------



## djfmn

Here is the first MM promo for Black Friday. This is on the MM Blog.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I would like to share some really wonderful news for those who celebrate Thanksgiving tomorrow.  No matter how much you eat, your bags will still fit.  Happy Turkey Day.  Hugs to you all.


Thank you, and back at you  and to all the other wonderful gals on this thread. So thankful for all of you


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> Here is the first MM promo for Black Friday. This is on the MM Blog.
> 
> View attachment 4601764



The other 2 promos are out too! https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1

I bought stuff in the pre Black Friday sale but still very tempted by the Tweed Calf. I wonder if the "tweed" is textured.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Oh, this is adorable!


----------



## Cleda

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh, this is adorable!
> View attachment 4602160



I love this!!! Oh gosh, how do all of you MM fans not go bankrupt. New and exciting leathers are released so regularly!


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> The other 2 promos are out too! https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1
> 
> I bought stuff in the pre Black Friday sale but still very tempted by the Tweed Calf. I wonder if the "tweed" is textured.


I asked Marco about the tweed leather here is what he said about it.

*" It looks like texture but it's an optical effect  Base is suede calf, very soft
It's the same concept of Flor, it's an external addon to the leather. It doesn't fall obviously
It is perfect for colorblock bags in my opinion. Zhoe, Aura, Mia, Victoria, etc.
It can obviously be used for a complete bag but, to me, that would be "too much"*


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh, this is adorable!
> View attachment 4602160


my wallet quivers in fear at a sight of this.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


> my wallet quivers in fear at a sight of this.




It’s so pretty! This Minerva is the perfect size for me. I’d love to have one eventually, but with an extended flap.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the tweed leather here is what he said about it.
> 
> *" It looks like texture but it's an optical effect  Base is suede calf, very soft
> It's the same concept of Flor, it's an external addon to the leather. It doesn't fall obviously
> It is perfect for colorblock bags in my opinion. Zhoe, Aura, Mia, Victoria, etc.
> It can obviously be used for a complete bag but, to me, that would be "too much"*



Thanks for the additional information!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh, this is adorable!
> View attachment 4602160



Marco said he would be posting mod shots of Little Minerva later today.
I love this bag it is perfect.


----------



## coach943

Oh my gosh I love that Little Minerva in the tweed leather. It is so pretty!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Oh my gosh I love that Little Minerva in the tweed leather. It is so pretty!


So do I. I think it is absolutely stunning. I said no more bags this year but I might have to break down and get one of these in the tweed leather.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> So do I. I think it is absolutely stunning. I said no more bags this year but I might have to break down and get one of these in the tweed leather.


I think I am, too. I like all the tweed leathers, but I'm thinking the black/white colorblocked with black Nappa would be so classic looking. Maybe red interior.

My Midi Minerva has the extended front flap, which I like. I'm thinking I'd probably want the Little Minerva's front flap a bit longer, too, but I like the way it looks in the picture Marco posted.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> my wallet quivers in fear at a sight of this.


Mine too!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I really like the blue Flor but I just can't right now. This time of year is the worst for me spending-wise and I already have a hole to dig myself out of.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

coach943 said:


> I think I am, too. I like all the tweed leathers, but I'm thinking the black/white colorblocked with black Nappa would be so classic looking. Maybe red interior.
> 
> My Midi Minerva has the extended front flap, which I like. I'm thinking I'd probably want the Little Minerva's front flap a bit longer, too, but I like the way it looks in the picture Marco posted.


I agree. It looks very nice as pictured, but just thinking out loud here. The flap pulls up a little when in use, right (I don’t own a Minerva)?  I’m imagining it wouldn’t look like the picture once in use.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I think I am, too. I like all the tweed leathers, but I'm thinking the black/white colorblocked with black Nappa would be so classic looking. Maybe red interior.
> 
> My Midi Minerva has the extended front flap, which I like. I'm thinking I'd probably want the Little Minerva's front flap a bit longer, too, but I like the way it looks in the picture Marco posted.


I got the black and white calf hair Mia with black nappa and a burgundy lining. It is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

@coach943 Took some photos of my Mia in black and white calf short hair which has a similar look to the tweed leather. Although the tweed leather is very different as I mentioned earlier Marco said it is similar to the flor in how it is produced where as this is a short hair leather.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> @coach943 Took some photos of my Mia in black and white calf short hair which has a similar look to the tweed leather. Although the tweed leather is very different as I mentioned earlier Marco said it is similar to the flor in how it is produced where as this is a short hair leather.
> 
> View attachment 4602304
> View attachment 4602305
> View attachment 4602306
> View attachment 4602307


That bag is gorgeous. I just want to sit and pet it!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> That bag is gorgeous. I just want to sit and pet it!


I added another better photo of the burgundy interior.


----------



## ohmisseevee

The black and cobalt tweed is stunning. I'm so tempted... I was thinking about getting a Selene Midi. Maybe get it colorblocked with a black leather?


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> The black and cobalt tweed is stunning. I'm so tempted... I was thinking about getting a Selene Midi. Maybe get it colorblocked with a black leather?


That would be gorgeous. I Love the black and cobalt tweed such a great combination.


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh, this is adorable!
> View attachment 4602160


Agreed! I love this. What an adorable bag. That tweed looks fun. 

And the dark blue flor is my favorite version of the leather so far.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> The black and cobalt tweed is stunning. I'm so tempted... I was thinking about getting a Selene Midi. Maybe get it colorblocked with a black leather?


I think that would be really cute on the midi Selene, esp with Nappa blue handles (or any other color present in the tweed)


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Agreed! I love this. What an adorable bag. That tweed looks fun.
> 
> And the dark blue flor is my favorite version of the leather so far.


Marco told me it is his favorite as well. I love the dark blue such a great color. I love my grey Flor midi Juliet it is such a great bag the leather is amazing. I love the tweed as well. But I am definitely leaning towards another Flor one of the two blue leathers either the dark blue or the teal. I am loving the Little Minerva. I am thinking Flor in a Little Minerva with an additional short handle. Dang it and I said no more bags this year.


----------



## djfmn

Here is a mod shot of Little Minerva this was posted on MM Facebook page and the blog. It is so cute. I love this and I think we have to thank @Coastal jewel she is the one who asked for the Little Minerva. Thank you except my pocket book is not thanking you!!! This is a photo of the same bag. The light changes the way it looks. I asked Marco which tweed leather he used and he said it is the brick and ochre.


----------



## southernbelle43

That is such an unusual bag. I love it.  Maybe next year for me, if he has any left. Who knows what he is going to come up with next!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Marco told me it is his favorite as well. I love the dark blue such a great color. I love my grey Flor midi Juliet it is such a great bag the leather is amazing. I love the tweed as well. But I am definitely leaning towards another Flor one of the two blue leathers either the dark blue or the teal. I am loving the Little Minerva. I am thinking Flor in a Little Minerva with an additional short handle. Dang it and I said no more bags this year.


I was totally considering a Little Minerva in dark blue Flor! But two MM blue bags are on their way to me haha. I really want something in it though so I ordered a dark blue Flor Penelope. Accessories are always useful (that's what I tell myself  ) plus I actually don't have just a regular big Penelope for myself (I have multiple Midis and Littles though). I did ask for two D rings for versatility.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> I was totally considering a Little Minerva in dark blue Flor! But two MM blue bags are on their way to me haha. I really want something in it though so I ordered a dark blue Flor Penelope. Accessories are always useful (that's what I tell myself  ) plus I actually don't have just a regular big Penelope for myself (I have multiple Midis and Littles though). I did ask for two D rings for versatility.


That's what Im thinking too but with the tweed - either black and white or the black/white/blue one. Im debating between a Penelope or Flora. Somehow I am not considering my favorite, Phoebe.   I am hoping to add this to my box with Flor goodies. I am waiting to hear back from Marco. I imagine he is swamped!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I imagine he is swamped!


I do hope he is so he can stay in business!!!


----------



## Carrots808

I love the tweed in brick and ochre! It really looks good on the little Minerva. These Black Friday deals are awesome... and really tempting!  Since I’m new to MM bags, I need a little help guys. Do you prefer a longer front flap for the little Minerva over a regular flap?


----------



## southernbelle43

I think the longer flap looks great on the regular size Minerva.  There is something about that flap riding up to expose the tops of the pockets that bothers me. However the shorter flap on that midi size tweed bag looks good to me.  And the longer flap might look out of proportion.


----------



## Cleda

Carrots808 said:


> I love the tweed in brick and ochre! It really looks good on the little Minerva. These Black Friday deals are awesome... and really tempting!  Since I’m new to MM bags, I need a little help guys. Do you prefer a longer front flap for the little Minerva over a regular flap?



I don't have a Minerva but I am placing an order for the Little Minerva in Brick-Ochre. I ordered it in the standard flap after comparing photos on this thread. I realised I like the look of the top of the pockets peeking out. I feel it makes the design more unique and gives it some character. However, you should consider how you will use those 2 pockets. You can see how the pockets can be exposed and decide if you can accept it: <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-143#post-28295954">Massaccesi Handbags</a>


----------



## Cleda

Marco sent this to me as well. There is a magnet on each side of the flap which kind of holds it down a little.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> That's what Im thinking too but with the tweed - either black and white or the black/white/blue one. Im debating between a Penelope or Flora. Somehow I am not considering my favorite, Phoebe.   I am hoping to add this to my box with Flor goodies. I am waiting to hear back from Marco. I imagine he is swamped!


The tweed is adorable! You can't go wrong with any of those. I bet a tweed Stella would be super cute too haha. I am no help...and me too, I hope he is swamped!
Only 20 skins of dark blue Flor everyone...


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> I don't have a Minerva but I am placing an order for the Little Minerva in Brick-Ochre. I ordered it in the standard flap after comparing photos on this thread. I realised I like the look of the top of the pockets peeking out. I feel it makes the design more unique and gives it some character. However, you should consider how you will use those 2 pockets. You can see how the pockets can be exposed and decide if you can accept it: <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-143#post-28295954">Massaccesi Handbags</a>


Excellent point Cleda. I put my iPhone in outer pockets,  so having the top exposed is what makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent point Cleda. I put my iPhone in outer pockets,  so having the top exposed is what makes me uncomfortable.


If you plan to put a lot of things in the front pocket, then I recommend the long flap version.
I can actually put wet wipes in the front pocket with the long flap version. With the pocket and magnet on the flap, things are quite secure even if what you put in the pocket sticks out.

Also, if you stuff the bag, the short flap won't look that nice as it will stick up a little.
Personally I like the short flap look but I stuff my bag and carry way too many things, so usability trumps looks.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I was totally considering a Little Minerva in dark blue Flor! But two MM blue bags are on their way to me haha. I really want something in it though so I ordered a dark blue Flor Penelope. Accessories are always useful (that's what I tell myself  ) plus I actually don't have just a regular big Penelope for myself (I have multiple Midis and Littles though). I did ask for two D rings for versatility.


I also have so many blue bags but this blue Flor is definitely calling my name. I love the Flor leather and this blue is just gorgeous. I find that I reach for a blue bag fairly often. I also have a lot of different pink bags. I remember many years ago before I started buying bags made by Marco and now his MM brand I only had 2 colors in handbags black and brown. I looked at my handbags now and I have very little in black and brown and lots of bags in all different colors and leathers.


----------



## Carrots808

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the longer flap looks great on the regular size Minerva.  There is something about that flap riding up to expose the tops of the pockets that bothers me. However the shorter flap on that midi size tweed bag looks good to me.  And the longer flap might look out of proportion.




Thank you! This is helpful info. I’m currently deciding between the little Minerva and Minerva Midi in tweed calf.


----------



## Carrots808

Cleda said:


> I don't have a Minerva but I am placing an order for the Little Minerva in Brick-Ochre. I ordered it in the standard flap after comparing photos on this thread. I realised I like the look of the top of the pockets peeking out. I feel it makes the design more unique and gives it some character. However, you should consider how you will use those 2 pockets. You can see how the pockets can be exposed and decide if you can accept it: <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-143#post-28295954">Massaccesi Handbags</a>




I see your point. The standard flap with magnets may be better for the Little Minerva. I think I’m going to get the brick and ochre with standard strap and with an additional messenger strap. The tweed is super cute on the Little Minerva.


----------



## southernbelle43

It is hard to decide when you have so many choices.


----------



## southernbelle43

Carrots808 said:


> Thank you! This is helpful info. I’m currently deciding between the little Minerva and Minerva Midi in tweed calf.


And I meant to say Little Minerva, not midi in the above post.  It gets confusing, lol


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> @coach943 Took some photos of my Mia in black and white calf short hair which has a similar look to the tweed leather. Although the tweed leather is very different as I mentioned earlier Marco said it is similar to the flor in how it is produced where as this is a short hair leather.
> 
> View attachment 4602304
> View attachment 4602305
> View attachment 4602306
> View attachment 4602307



This bag is just


----------



## jbags07

coach943 said:


> That bag is gorgeous. I just want to sit and pet it!



Me too


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am so impressed with Marco's creativity with this new Tweed Calf leather. There are so many ways you can be creative with colorblocking with his designs - I can't wait to see some of the creations people come up with!


----------



## Coastal jewel

The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> @coach943 Took some photos of my Mia in black and white calf short hair which has a similar look to the tweed leather. Although the tweed leather is very different as I mentioned earlier Marco said it is similar to the flor in how it is produced where as this is a short hair leather.
> 
> View attachment 4602304
> View attachment 4602305
> View attachment 4602306
> View attachment 4602307



This is gorgeous, I won't be able to stop petting it. Mia is such a cute bag. I chose burgundy lining for my Little Minerva too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.


They both are lovely. I am really digging that baby Sienna!


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> That's what Im thinking too but with the tweed - either black and white or the black/white/blue one. Im debating between a Penelope or Flora. Somehow I am not considering my favorite, Phoebe.   I am hoping to add this to my box with Flor goodies. I am waiting to hear back from Marco. I imagine he is swamped!


I'm thinking about black and white tweed--such a wonderful pattern!


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the longer flap looks great on the regular size Minerva.  There is something about that flap riding up to expose the tops of the pockets that bothers me. However the shorter flap on that midi size tweed bag looks good to me.  And the longer flap might look out of proportion.


I agree about the longer flap.  Next Minerva I buy will have a longer flap.  Those exposed corners just seem odd to me.


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.


yay baby Siena soul sister . Amazing haul!


----------



## TotinScience

eleanors36 said:


> I agree about the longer flap.  Next Minerva I buy will have a longer flap.  Those exposed corners just seem odd to me.


As an extremely practical person, the standard flap length on the regular/midi Minerva bothers me because it is effectively a very large piece of leather that ends up being mostly decorative, as it doesn't cover the pockets entirely. The longer flap is perfect under these circumstances. On the Little Minerva, since it's so small, the flap contributes to the overall style in a very cute way. My very biased opinion, not science .


----------



## jbags07

Wearing my Africa bronze Flora as my day bag while in Charleston for the weekend... i think this classical goddess wears her very well


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Africa bronze Flora as my day bag while in Charleston for the weekend... i think this classical goddess wears her very well


She does!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.


Oh, those are both lovely but that ginger cuoio is so delicious! I want to reach out and pet it. And that added back pocket to the Victoria is awesome! That's totally something I'd do haha.


----------



## meeh16

Hello Ladies.

Do you know if Marco had a book tote style bag?

I saw the tweed leather and all I can think of is a breed between the LV and Dior book tote.  I emailed him last Friday and no answer until now.

TiA


----------



## djfmn

meeh16 said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Do you know if Marco had a book tote style bag?
> 
> I saw the tweed leather and all I can think of is a breed between the LV and Dior book tote.  I emailed him last Friday and no answer until now.
> 
> TiA


Hi I got a response this morning (I am in US) to the email I sent asking about the tweed leather. Hopefully you got a response back today.


----------



## mleleigh

meeh16 said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Do you know if Marco had a book tote style bag?
> 
> I saw the tweed leather and all I can think of is a breed between the LV and Dior book tote.  I emailed him last Friday and no answer until now.
> 
> TiA



Marco doesn’t exactly have a simple square tote with hand carry handles like the Dior book tote but he does have a lot of other large-ish tote options. 

Have you checked out the Muse?


or the Rua Angelica?


Just some suggestions!


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Marco doesn’t exactly have a simple square tote with hand carry handles like the Dior book tote but he does have a lot of other large-ish tote options.
> 
> Have you checked out the Muse?
> View attachment 4604310
> 
> or the Rua Angelica?
> View attachment 4604308
> 
> Just some suggestions!


Marco told me has a large Daphne as well he has never made it but has the pattern for it that might also be an option.
I think the Selene might be an option as well with extra backing in it.


----------



## Kimbashop

just heard from Marco that my new Modena will be making its way to me by next Friday


----------



## Kimbashop

Cessair said:


> My heart beats for all shades in the red to purple spectrum
> 
> I was interested in your Verona because I can well imagine getting another Juliet midi. The pebbled leather doesn’t slouch that much, but Merinos would probably be too soft for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Tomorrow will be the Juliet Midi’s first outing



Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.



both so gorgeous but I'm in love with that glittery little jewel.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.
> View attachment 4604328


Wow that is gorgeous love the leather it is stunning.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> both so gorgeous but I'm in love with that glittery little jewel.


I love that glittery little jewel as well. I am a sucker for metallic leathers.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Marco told me has a large Daphne as well he has never made it but has the pattern for it that might also be an option.
> I think the Selene might be an option as well with extra backing in it.


"...a large Daphne" is just what I needed to know, although my bank account may differ.


----------



## pdxhb

@djfmn that Mia is just stunning. I love the selections you made.



djfmn said:


> Marco told me it is his favorite as well. I love the dark blue such a great color. I love my grey Flor midi Juliet it is such a great bag the leather is amazing. I love the tweed as well. But I am definitely leaning towards another Flor one of the two blue leathers either the dark blue or the teal. I am loving the Little Minerva. I am thinking Flor in a Little Minerva with an additional short handle. Dang it and I said no more bags this year.


I am unable to decide just how that blue flor needs to be in my bag wardrobe but it is so beautiful and unique I think it could look great in many of MM's designs.



Coastal jewel said:


> The white box arrived,.. if an MM arrives and the DH does not know, it doesn’t count.  My first Victoria midi in ginger Cuoio Toscano, and a Siena Midi in titanium metallic.   Loving both.  Thinking of a SLG w the yummy tweeds.


Beautiful bags! Those tweeds are really special.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kimbashop said:


> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.
> View attachment 4604328



What yummy color is this beauty?


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I'm thinking about black and white tweed--such a wonderful pattern!


Me too! At least, I think that is what I will go with.  Now to decide which SLG....


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Me too! At least, I think that is what I will go with.  Now to decide which SLG....



Me too!


----------



## carterazo

meeh16 said:


> Hello Ladies.
> 
> Do you know if Marco had a book tote style bag?
> 
> I saw the tweed leather and all I can think of is a breed between the LV and Dior book tote.  I emailed him last Friday and no answer until now.
> 
> TiA


It's not exactly like what you mentioned, but I think the Selene would be a great tote.  I have one in pebbled leather and it wears like iron.


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> What yummy color is this beauty?


This is the Bordeaux color in Verona leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Just placed yet another order with Marco, to wrap up Black Friday with some of his beautiful new leathers.

I ended up going with a Selene Midi in the Black/White Tweed Calf (I am such a sucker for black/white bags), Aurora in another Cuoio Toscano leather, and the Phoebe in Blue Flor for those days when I need something small and just the essentials.


----------



## meeh16

carterazo said:


> It's not exactly like what you mentioned, but I think the Selene would be a great tote.  I have one in pebbled leather and it wears like iron.



Thank you. In the end, I decided to order the Rua Angelica in Black-Cobalt leather with Nappa Dark Grey trimmings.  Can't wait


----------



## meeh16

djfmn said:


> Hi I got a response this morning (I am in US) to the email I sent asking about the tweed leather. Hopefully you got a response back today.


Yes, apparently my server is rejecting his replies to me.  I was able to communicate with him.

Thank you


----------



## meeh16

mleleigh said:


> Marco doesn’t exactly have a simple square tote with hand carry handles like the Dior book tote but he does have a lot of other large-ish tote options.
> 
> Have you checked out the Muse?
> View attachment 4604310
> 
> or the Rua Angelica?
> View attachment 4604308
> 
> Just some suggestions!



Yes and he even suggested the large Daphne but given that I placed an order of the Daphne with the Flor Grey.  I decided it will be best to have a different style so I picked the Rua Angelica.



djfmn said:


> Marco told me has a large Daphne as well he has never made it but has the pattern for it that might also be an option.
> I think the Selene might be an option as well with extra backing in it.





pdxhb said:


> "...a large Daphne" is just what I needed to know, although my bank account may differ.


yes, the measure for the large Daphne has a width of 36 cm, a height of 29 cm and the same depth of the regular Daphne of 12 cm

Here is the graphic that Marco had sent me.


----------



## ohmisseevee

The mock up of the Rua Angelica looks wonderful with the Tweed Calf pattern! I was considering the Angelica as well, but ultimately decided that I favored the silhouette and design of the Selene Midi more. I think in the future I might consider the Angelica Messenger, but for now I have purchased more than enough MM bags from Marco to last me quite a while for all of my most frequent use cases!

I tend to use my bags until they are fit for nothing but a rubbish bin. I was previously in a situation where I wasn't spending much on bags, but more and more I've been seeing my handbag choice as a wonderful way to accessorize my outfits (more so those where I'm going out to dinner or spending time with friends, than work-related). I thought, why do I spend so much care with choosing my clothing and then have very little options for carrying my necessities? And then I discovered MM, and for what I consider an amazing price I can basically customize a bag specific to my needs. It is such a great value, especially when I considered pricing from brands that are in the same 'tier' as MM.

It has been an expensive undertaking to upgrade my handbag collection. I am going through great pains to ensure that every bag will have a use, or be versatile enough and delightful enough that I will enjoy the process of changing them to match my mood or needs or outfit. I think I need to go through some of my older handbags to see if there's anything I want to let go of, but so far I'm very happy with my choices. I cannot wait to get the rest of my MM orders!


----------



## anneclaire127

What a Black Friday promo!  The tweed calf looks incredible, and that Rua Angelica mock-up is very pretty.  

There have been so many beautiful reveals - I've really loved @Coastal jewel 's and @ohmisseevee 's ginger Cuoio Toscano (not to mention @SayaJ 's wine Cuoio Toscano several pages back).  And @djfmn - that black and white Mia!!!  Wow.  

My goal is to keep my bag collection somewhat smallish and manageable, but Marco makes it hard.  I ordered a Mini Zhoe in black Cuoio Toscano, a Phoebe in black/white tweed with black nappa on the side panels, a Phoebe in bronze Africa (he still has some!), and a Penelope Mini and Little Penelope in dark blue Flor.  So excited!


----------



## ohmisseevee

anneclaire127 said:


> My goal is to keep my bag collection somewhat smallish and manageable, but Marco makes it hard.  I ordered a Mini Zhoe in black Cuoio Toscano, a Phoebe in black/white tweed with black nappa on the side panels, a Phoebe in bronze Africa (he still has some!), and a Penelope Mini and Little Penelope in dark blue Flor.  So excited!



I feel the same way about my collection, and about Marco! It's easy to justify adding a beautiful bag or SLG to my collection, though,  especially when the leathers are so gorgeous and unique . Interacting with Marco also makes the bespoke experience so wonderful - he is always so patient with my questions and truly works with me to create bags that are perfect for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.
> View attachment 4604328


That red Verona!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

meeh16 said:


> Yes, apparently my server is rejecting his replies to me.  I was able to communicate with him.
> 
> Thank you


I had the same thing happen to me a month ago after communication with him over 3 years! Strange. He finally got me on his cell phone?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Quick request - can someone with a Penelope Midi and a Little Penelope take a few quick photos, like a "what's in my bag" type of photo showing what can fit inside so I can get a better sense of the sizing?  I've seen comparison shots of them with other MM SLGs/bags, but something that I can compare to a real-world object might be helpful.

 I'm considering adding a Penelope Midi for myself to my Black Friday order (the one I ordered in the Taupe Flor is for my friend), and trying to decide which size would be most useful for me.


----------



## tenKrat

I enjoyed all the latest beautiful reveals. Wearing my fun nappa Zhoe today.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed all the latest beautiful reveals. Wearing my fun nappa Zhoe today.
> View attachment 4604992


Well look at you matching that shirt to your bag!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


I am just loving your bag! 

Now I'm thinking that maybe I'll get this instead of a second midi-Juliet, maybe in the dark blue metallic. I can also see this bag color-blocked. Did you get a wider strap with it, or is that the standard strap that comes with it?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!



WOW!! I LOVE how that looks on you.  Super functional and super cute.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


That is a great looking bag and it does add that bling.


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed all the latest beautiful reveals. Wearing my fun nappa Zhoe today.





southernbelle43 said:


> Well look at you matching that shirt to your bag!!


The match wasn't planned.  It happened by accident when I saw my shirt hanging in the closet and the bag was on the shelf nearby.  I was initially looking for a solid neutral top, but the plaid shirt is more fun with the bag for today.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


I  this bag.


----------



## anneclaire127

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed all the latest beautiful reveals. Wearing my fun nappa Zhoe today.
> View attachment 4604992


Very pretty!  You have a metallic colorblocked Zhoe too, right?  Both are lovely and such a great use of the different leathers.


----------



## Cessair

Kimbashop said:


> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.
> View attachment 4604328



so very beautiful, thank you for the photo ! I see that the Bordeaux is very different in Verona compared to its pebbled counterpart. My list for the next MM bags is getting longer and longer!


----------



## anneclaire127

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


What a great bag!  I love the titanium, and Sienna in a midi size is just perfect.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Just placed yet another order with Marco, to wrap up Black Friday with some of his beautiful new leathers.
> 
> I ended up going with a Selene Midi in the Black/White Tweed Calf (I am such a sucker for black/white bags), Aurora in another Cuoio Toscano leather, and the Phoebe in Blue Flor for those days when I need something small and just the essentials.


This will be gorgeous! I can't wait to see your new goodies!


----------



## carterazo

meeh16 said:


> Thank you. In the end, I decided to order the Rua Angelica in Black-Cobalt leather with Nappa Dark Grey trimmings.  Can't wait


That sounds gorgeous!!!


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Quick request - can someone with a Penelope Midi and a Little Penelope take a few quick photos, like a "what's in my bag" type of photo showing what can fit inside so I can get a better sense of the sizing?  I've seen comparison shots of them with other MM SLGs/bags, but something that I can compare to a real-world object might be helpful.
> 
> I'm considering adding a Penelope Midi for myself to my Black Friday order (the one I ordered in the Taupe Flor is for my friend), and trying to decide which size would be most useful for me.


The little Penelope only fits lipstick, or coins or cards. Here is a link to a video of what fits in the midi.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> So.. I was switching to my black little Athena for this cold December day.. and this titanium strap was peeking out of my closet.. so the debut of sienna midi in titanium.  I am in love.  Excuse photo.. selfie stick quite uncooperative for my reveal!  As you all know, I’m casual.. everything is casual.  I’m in love w the pop of glitz this provides to my grey Midwest day! I adore the two zips, outside pocket and amazing organization,  wowza!!!


Great bag!!!  By any chance do you also own the regular size Sienna? I would love to see a side by side pic of the two.


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> This will be gorgeous! I can't wait to see your new goodies!



Marco sent me a mock-up of my Aurora since I was considering a purple/black colorblock, and it looks GORGEOUS.  I cannot wait to see it in person - it's one of the bags that I've wanted the most, but was unable to bring myself to order because I have a couple of bags in a similar size/capacity/shape and there wasn't a leather that I loved.

Well, sadly for my wallet, the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano is so, so very close to my perfect purple...  And after experiencing the leather in a different colorway, it was easy to pull the trigger when the sale was announced.



carterazo said:


> The little Penelope only fits lipstick, or coins or cards. Here is a link to a video of what fits in the midi.




Oh, thank you!! I've actually seen this review before but I think I skipped past the Penelope Midi because I was only interested in the review on the Penelope.  This was exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco sent me a mock-up of my Aurora since I was considering a purple/black colorblock, and it looks GORGEOUS.  I cannot wait to see it in person - it's one of the bags that I've wanted the most, but was unable to bring myself to order because I have a couple of bags in a similar size/capacity/shape and there wasn't a leather that I loved.
> 
> Well, sadly for my wallet, the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano is so, so very close to my perfect purple...  And after experiencing the leather in a different colorway, it was easy to pull the trigger when the sale was announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you!! I've actually seen this review before but I think I skipped past the Penelope Midi because I was only interested in the review on the Penelope.  This was exactly what I was looking for.


You're welcome!
I need to start asking Marco for mock-ups. They are so helpful to understand what the bag will look like - particularly for colorblock bags.


----------



## tenKrat

anneclaire127 said:


> Very pretty!  You have a metallic colorblocked Zhoe too, right?  Both are lovely and such a great use of the different leathers.


Hi, thank you. And yes, the metallic colorblocked Zhoe is mine.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco sent me a mock-up of my Aurora since I was considering a purple/black colorblock, and it looks GORGEOUS.  I cannot wait to see it in person - it's one of the bags that I've wanted the most, but was unable to bring myself to order because I have a couple of bags in a similar size/capacity/shape and there wasn't a leather that I loved.
> 
> Well, sadly for my wallet, the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano is so, so very close to my perfect purple...  And after experiencing the leather in a different colorway, it was easy to pull the trigger when the sale was announced.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you!! I've actually seen this review before but I think I skipped past the Penelope Midi because I was only interested in the review on the Penelope.  This was exactly what I was looking for.


Would you mi d sharing your color block mockup? I’d love to see it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Would you mi d sharing your color block mockup? I’d love to see it.


Of course not! I also requested to see the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano under different lighting, so I've included those samples.

The color block mock up isn't true to color using my requested leather (I think he's using the colors from the pebbled leather), but it was helpful to visualize what the colorblock I was requesting might look like.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> I enjoyed all the latest beautiful reveals. Wearing my fun nappa Zhoe today.
> View attachment 4604992


Love the color blocking on this bag. It's so striking!


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me a month ago after communication with him over 3 years! Strange. He finally got me on his cell phone?


For some reason, my emails from my gmail account to Marco never go through. I have to use one of my non-gmail alt accounts.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Of course not! I also requested to see the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano under different lighting, so I've included those samples.
> 
> The color block mock up isn't true to color using my requested leather (I think he's using the colors from the pebbled leather), but it was helpful to visualize what the colorblock I was requesting might look like.
> 
> View attachment 4605322
> View attachment 4605320
> View attachment 4605323
> View attachment 4605321


Thanks! That is going to be stunning. That purple is gorgeous and the leather suits the aurora so well. I just love seeing what people choose.


----------



## mkpurselover

ohmisseevee said:


> Of course not! I also requested to see the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano under different lighting, so I've included those samples.
> 
> The color block mock up isn't true to color using my requested leather (I think he's using the colors from the pebbled leather), but it was helpful to visualize what the colorblock I was requesting might look like.
> 
> View attachment 4605322
> View attachment 4605320
> View attachment 4605323
> View attachment 4605321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT


----------



## mkpurselover

Oops, lost my post.  This mock up is gorgeous,  I love all things purple, and this leather and color are tdf.  Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> I am just loving your bag!
> 
> Now I'm thinking that maybe I'll get this instead of a second midi-Juliet, maybe in the dark blue metallic. I can also see this bag color-blocked. Did you get a wider strap with it, or is that the standard strap that comes with it?


 I think I ordered the wider strap.  ( and I always order my messenger straps 5 inches shorter)..  



anneclaire127 said:


> What a great bag!  I love the titanium, and Sienna in a midi size is just perfect.


Thank you.  I love The Juliette midi but Siena midi is perfect for me organizationally.. and very similar in size

P


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> Of course not! I also requested to see the Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano under different lighting, so I've included those samples.
> 
> The color block mock up isn't true to color using my requested leather (I think he's using the colors from the pebbled leather), but it was helpful to visualize what the colorblock I was requesting might look like.
> 
> View attachment 4605322
> View attachment 4605320
> View attachment 4605323
> View attachment 4605321


This is lovely! Is this leather still available for the aurora? From the website it seems it's only available in metallic calf.


----------



## meeh16

southernbelle43 said:


> I had the same thing happen to me a month ago after communication with him over 3 years! Strange. He finally got me on his cell phone?



Yes, he tried his cell to communicate with me.  Which is very strange


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> For some reason, my emails from my gmail account to Marco never go through. I have to use one of my non-gmail alt accounts.


That is really strange because I send all my emails to Marco from my gmail account. But you never know if it is gmail or who ever your internet provider is.


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> This is lovely! Is this leather still available for the aurora? From the website it seems it's only available in metallic calf.



I've never ordered through the web shop - I email in to ask about leather availability.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> This is lovely! Is this leather still available for the aurora? From the website it seems it's only available in metallic calf.


His bags are available in any leather that he has available. Send him an email and ask about the leather you want in the style you want and he will let you know if he has the leather. I also normally ask him if the leather I want is good for the style I am planning to get.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Another place you can check is the leathers page -> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers

Marco seems to keep the pages updated with availability, and I've also seen ladies here mention leathers that weren't specifically available from that list (the Bronze Africa comes to mind; also, when I ordered my Zhoe, the Ginger Cuoio Toscano leathers were not listed on the leathers page). So the best thing to do is ask!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> Quick request - can someone with a Penelope Midi and a Little Penelope take a few quick photos, like a "what's in my bag" type of photo showing what can fit inside so I can get a better sense of the sizing?  I've seen comparison shots of them with other MM SLGs/bags, but something that I can compare to a real-world object might be helpful.
> 
> I'm considering adding a Penelope Midi for myself to my Black Friday order (the one I ordered in the Taupe Flor is for my friend), and trying to decide which size would be most useful for me.


I saw you already found @tenKrat's wonderful YT video. Here's one pic for comparison:


Also, wow, speedy delivery. My two new MM's arrived!!! Presenting a forever bag for me, Selene Zip Midi. I could tell a whole saga about it, but in a nutshell she was a style people raved about but I was hesitant. I tried a non-zip one from the BST; I loved her but the former owner missed her. Then l tried a Zip Midi from lovely Coastal Jewel (and now she belongs to a new Mom haha)....I knew I wanted the style but one I customized myself. Here she is in pebbled anthracite with light blue lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and wider messenger strap (hidden inside). She is a keeper for sure.
Next to her is Calypso from the sample sale. I love the zipped main compartment. The exterior pocket is an added feature, so you will need to specify when ordering a Calypso if you want one as well. She is a great crossbody.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I saw you already found @tenKrat's wonderful YT video. Here's one pic for comparison:
> View attachment 4605795
> 
> Also, wow, speedy delivery. My two new MM's arrived!!! Presenting a forever bag for me, Selene Zip Midi. I could tell a whole saga about it, but in a nutshell she was a style people raved about but I was hesitant. I tried a non-zip one from the BST; I loved her but the former owner missed her. Then l tried a Zip Midi from lovely Coastal Jewel (and now she belongs to a new Mom haha)....I knew I wanted the style but one I customized myself. Here she is in pebbled anthracite with light blue lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and wider strap! She is a keeper for sure.
> Next to her is Calypso from the sample sale. I love the zipped main compartment. The exterior pocket is an added feature, so you will need to specify when ordering a Calypso if you want one as well. She is a great crossbody.
> View attachment 4605808
> View attachment 4605809


Wow and wow. These are gorgeous. I love both of them. The pebbled anthracite is gorgeous. I love the leather and the HW bet the lining is stunning in that color. Your Calypso is also really pretty. I love the the color blocking. Enjoy.


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> I saw you already found @tenKrat's wonderful YT video. Here's one pic for comparison:
> View attachment 4605795
> 
> Also, wow, speedy delivery. My two new MM's arrived!!! Presenting a forever bag for me, Selene Zip Midi. I could tell a whole saga about it, but in a nutshell she was a style people raved about but I was hesitant. I tried a non-zip one from the BST; I loved her but the former owner missed her. Then l tried a Zip Midi from lovely Coastal Jewel (and now she belongs to a new Mom haha)....I knew I wanted the style but one I customized myself. Here she is in pebbled anthracite with light blue lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and wider messenger strap (hidden inside). She is a keeper for sure.
> Next to her is Calypso from the sample sale. I love the zipped main compartment. The exterior pocket is an added feature, so you will need to specify when ordering a Calypso if you want one as well. She is a great crossbody.
> View attachment 4605808
> View attachment 4605809



I agree with @djfmn - the Pebbled Anthracite looks wonderful. I feel like it's the type of leather I would love myself - it's dark without being black, and it's the perfect look with the dark gunmetal hardware.

I feel like the Selene (and Selene Zip) are such understated designs. The more I see of them, though, the more I like them.

I am not a huge fan of the colors on the Calypso but I think it comes together so well... not to mention the leather!! I'm itching to touch it because I can see the wonderful texture in your photos.  It is another cool style, and I like Marco's asymmetrical curve in the design.  It adds a slight feminine touch to a bag and offers so many options for color blocking!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I saw you already found @tenKrat's wonderful YT video. Here's one pic for comparison:
> View attachment 4605795
> 
> Also, wow, speedy delivery. My two new MM's arrived!!! Presenting a forever bag for me, Selene Zip Midi. I could tell a whole saga about it, but in a nutshell she was a style people raved about but I was hesitant. I tried a non-zip one from the BST; I loved her but the former owner missed her. Then l tried a Zip Midi from lovely Coastal Jewel (and now she belongs to a new Mom haha)....I knew I wanted the style but one I customized myself. Here she is in pebbled anthracite with light blue lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and wider messenger strap (hidden inside). She is a keeper for sure.
> Next to her is Calypso from the sample sale. I love the zipped main compartment. The exterior pocket is an added feature, so you will need to specify when ordering a Calypso if you want one as well. She is a great crossbody.
> View attachment 4605808
> View attachment 4605809


LOVE that anthracite. And congrat on getting your own customized Selene! Calypso is very cute too.


----------



## Fancyfree

BlueCherry said:


> Hi, I have both in the midi size but I’m away from home until the end of the week. If you’re able to wait until then I can weigh them for you.


My appologies, BlueCherry I seem to have forgotten to post my reply! I don't mind waiting, would love to know the weight.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I've never ordered through the web shop - I email in to ask about leather availability.


Okay, thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> His bags are available in any leather that he has available. Send him an email and ask about the leather you want in the style you want and he will let you know if he has the leather. I also normally ask him if the leather I want is good for the style I am planning to get.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a color blocked bag coming in anthracite and metallic leather.  Seeing your bag makes me really eager to see it.  That color is great! 

I think the only original MM I have from 2017 is my blue Africa Selene zip midi. I have moved on from many other styles, but the Selene is going nowhere for now.  It  still looks like new except for some slight softening.
And now I am going to get it out and transfer my things into it, lol.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Wow and wow. These are gorgeous. I love both of them. The pebbled anthracite is gorgeous. I love the leather and the HW bet the lining is stunning in that color. Your Calypso is also really pretty. I love the the color blocking. Enjoy.


Thanks as always @djfmn!



ohmisseevee said:


> I agree with @djfmn - the Pebbled Anthracite looks wonderful. I feel like it's the type of leather I would love myself - it's dark without being black, and it's the perfect look with the dark gunmetal hardware. I feel like the Selene (and Selene Zip) are such understated designs. The more I see of them, though, the more I like them. I am not a huge fan of the colors on the Calypso but I think it comes together so well... not to mention the leather!! I'm itching to touch it because I can see the wonderful texture in your photos.  It is another cool style, and I like Marco's asymmetrical curve in the design.  It adds a slight feminine touch to a bag and offers so many options for color blocking!


Thanks @ohmisseevee! I agree with all your comments. I love the functionality of the Selene Zip too; the exterior zipper pockets are handy and it is so easy to get things in and out of the inside of Selene.



Kimbashop said:


> LOVE that anthracite. And congrat on getting your own customized Selene! Calypso is very cute too.


Thank you @Kimbashop!



southernbelle43 said:


> I have a color blocked bag coming in anthracite and metallic leather.  Seeing your bag makes me really eager to see it.  That color is great! I think the only original MM I have from 2017 is my blue Africa Selene zip midi. I have moved on from many other styles, but the Selene is going nowhere for now.  It  still looks like new except for some slight softening. And now I am going to get it out and transfer my things into it, lol.


Oh @southernbelle43, I have lusted over posts of blue Africa! Many of you MM lovers have inspired me, glad I can return the favor haha.

Thanks everyone for your likes too! It's so exciting to get an MM box, but it's like the icing, whipped cream, and cherry on top to be able to share with you all!


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> Thanks @ohmisseevee! I agree with all your comments. I love the functionality of the Selene Zip too; the exterior zipper pockets are handy and it is so easy to get things in and out of the inside of Selene.



I actually did consider the Selene Zip Midi for that very reason (the exterior zipper pockets would, for me, most likely be an easy "escape" point for my phone if I had it in hand and needed to put it away quickly), but I thought the zippers would look too busy with the Tweed Calf print/pattern, so I opted for the Selene Midi instead.  I cant wait to see how it turns out - I am so VERY curious to see what the Tweed Calf looks and feels like up-close.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Thanks as always @djfmn!
> 
> 
> Thanks @ohmisseevee! I agree with all your comments. I love the functionality of the Selene Zip too; the exterior zipper pockets are handy and it is so easy to get things in and out of the inside of Selene.
> 
> 
> Thank you @Kimbashop!
> 
> 
> Oh @southernbelle43, I have lusted over posts of blue Africa! Many of you MM lovers have inspired me, glad I can return the favor haha.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your likes too! It's so exciting to get an MM box, but it's like the icing, whipped cream, and cherry on top to be able to share with you all!


I forget how beautiful and unique the original Africa leather is. Even DH remarked on it when I pulled it out tonight. I wonder why MM cannot get it now. It seems like I remember the tannery decided not to make it except in  very large quantities for large orders. It must be labor intensive?


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I actually did consider the Selene Zip Midi for that very reason (the exterior zipper pockets would, for me, most likely be an easy "escape" point for my phone if I had it in hand and needed to put it away quickly), but I thought the zippers would look too busy with the Tweed Calf print/pattern, so I opted for the Selene Midi instead.  I cant wait to see how it turns out - I am so VERY curious to see what the Tweed Calf looks and feels like up-close.


I suggest a flat pocket on back panel for all Selene & Selene Midi (zip or no zip). It goes well with the design and is perfect for phones and keys.

This is the only picture I found to show you:
The bag on the right has the flat pocket on the back panel.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I suggest a flat pocket on back panel for all Selene & Selene Midi (zip or no zip). It goes well with the design and is perfect for phones and keys.
> 
> This is the only picture I found to show you:
> The bag on the right has the flat pocket on the back panel.
> View attachment 4606216


I agree. The flat back pocket is a modification on the Selene that blends perfectly with the style.


----------



## pdxhb

meeh16 said:


> Yes and he even suggested the large Daphne but given that I placed an order of the Daphne with the Flor Grey.  I decided it will be best to have a different style so I picked the Rua Angelica.
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the measure for the large Daphne has a width of 36 cm, a height of 29 cm and the same depth of the regular Daphne of 12 cm
> 
> Here is the graphic that Marco had sent me.
> 
> View attachment 4604710


Can't wait to see one of these made up in real life. Thank you for sharing the info!



christinemliu said:


> I saw you already found @tenKrat's wonderful YT video. Here's one pic for comparison:
> View attachment 4605795
> 
> Also, wow, speedy delivery. My two new MM's arrived!!! Presenting a forever bag for me, Selene Zip Midi. I could tell a whole saga about it, but in a nutshell she was a style people raved about but I was hesitant. I tried a non-zip one from the BST; I loved her but the former owner missed her. Then l tried a Zip Midi from lovely Coastal Jewel (and now she belongs to a new Mom haha)....I knew I wanted the style but one I customized myself. Here she is in pebbled anthracite with light blue lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and wider messenger strap (hidden inside). She is a keeper for sure.
> Next to her is Calypso from the sample sale. I love the zipped main compartment. The exterior pocket is an added feature, so you will need to specify when ordering a Calypso if you want one as well. She is a great crossbody.
> View attachment 4605808
> View attachment 4605809


Selene Midi - both with and without the zip - is one of my absolute favorite standby styles. So simple but so very easy to carry and there are genius features to the design that you only realize after carrying one. Both of these bags are lovely  - I hope you enjoy wearing them!


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> I suggest a flat pocket on back panel for all Selene & Selene Midi (zip or no zip). It goes well with the design and is perfect for phones and keys.
> 
> This is the only picture I found to show you:
> The bag on the right has the flat pocket on the back panel.
> View attachment 4606216





southernbelle43 said:


> I agree. The flat back pocket is a modification on the Selene that blends perfectly with the style.



Thank you both for this tip - the pocket is quite subtle, much more so than I expected ! I emailed Marco to ask about adding it...  plus a Little Penelope in the black/cobalt tweed calf.


----------



## anneclaire127

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a color blocked bag coming in anthracite and metallic leather.  Seeing your bag makes me really eager to see it.  That color is great!
> 
> I think the only original MM I have from 2017 is my blue Africa Selene zip midi. I have moved on from many other styles, but the Selene is going nowhere for now.  It  still looks like new except for some slight softening.
> And now I am going to get it out and transfer my things into it, lol.



@southernbelle43, I would love to hear more about the blue Africa leather.  I've seen past posts on this thread with so much praise for the metallic Africa - I think I've read that it wears very well.  Is this what you've found?  Marco does have some metallic Africa left - I don't know how much - and I was considering it for a bag.  However, he knew that I was looking for something that would wear well, so he recommended another option.  He said the Flor leather would wear better than a metallic.  This surprised me, because it sounds as though the Flor is sueded, and I'd also had the impression that metallic Africa is quite durable.


----------



## anneclaire127

@Coastal jewel your Siena Midi is to die for!  I'm seriously considering this for myself.

I've also been thinking of asking Marco if he would ever design a little Daphne, maybe 25 cm (I think regular is 30 cm).


----------



## orchidmyst

anneclaire127 said:


> @Coastal jewel your Siena Midi is to die for!  I'm seriously considering this for myself.
> 
> I've also been thinking of asking Marco if he would ever design a little Daphne, maybe 25 cm (I think regular is 30 cm).


To be honest, with the way the opening of the Daphne is designed, it would be really hard to get things in and out if it were smaller. The Daphne is sized just right now without hurting yourself on the zipper.


----------



## anneclaire127

orchidmyst said:


> To be honest, with the way the opening of the Daphne is designed, it would be really hard to get things in and out if it were smaller. The Daphne is sized just right now without hurting yourself on the zipper.



Oh, thank you, that's a good point!  Those of you who have had a Daphne made out of, say, vacchetta: do you find this bag to be heavy?


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> @southernbelle43, I would love to hear more about the blue Africa leather.  I've seen past posts on this thread with so much praise for the metallic Africa - I think I've read that it wears very well.  Is this what you've found?  Marco does have some metallic Africa left - I don't know how much - and I was considering it for a bag.  However, he knew that I was looking for something that would wear well, so he recommended another option.  He said the Flor leather would wear better than a metallic.  This surprised me, because it sounds as though the Flor is sueded, and I'd also had the impression that metallic Africa is quite durable.


Yes this original African leather is very durable.  It is thick, a little heavy and  heavily “pebbled.”  I switch bags nearly every day which means none get constant use for days or weeks,.  But I have carried this Selene enough for it to become quite softened and there is no wear noticeable.  I am not familiar with this new metallic leather.  It is nice to hear that Flor is durable.


----------



## BagMadness

On vacation


----------



## ohmisseevee

BagMadness said:


> On vacation
> View attachment 4606606



Beautiful! Love how it looks. How are you finding the canvas?


----------



## BagMadness

Thank you, I am quite smitten 
So far the canvas has been great, used the bag as carry-on and also pool-side, it doesn't seem to catch dirt easily. And although not as light as for instance LV coated canvas, it is lighter of course than a leather bag.


----------



## Gabrielka

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum. I have a question for the ladies who own a Selene Midi tote. Do you use an internal organizer? Which kind and do you like the it? Would appreciate a pictures. Many thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

Gabrielka said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the forum. I have a question for the ladies who own a Selene Midi tote. Do you use an internal organizer? Which kind and do you like the it? Would appreciate a pictures. Many thanks!


I do not need one.  It has two slip pockets, one big zippered pocket and an outside pocket.  I carry a small make up pouch, a wallet and a Massaccesi Penny midi for misc items.  The only time I have ever used an organizer was in a big open deep hobo, but I don’t carry them now.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I am tempted, but I also just spent literal hundreds of dollars over the past few weeks on MM bags, so I will likely pass on this promo.  Still, I can't complain - I have several MM items to look forward to in the coming months!
> 
> ---
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to fully open up the Zhoe and really admire everything, but this was a definite love-at-first sight - this is such a beautiful, beautiful leather and a lovely unique pattern/texture. The design of Zhoe hits all of the elements that I love - geometric elements combined with a minimalistic and clean silhouette, while carrying a bit of an edge with the winged top and chain hardware on the strap.
> 
> Even though part of me would love to have a Zhoe (or even a Mini Zhoe) in a flashier color, like a metallic or red or purple, I know that I will get a lot more use out of this size and color/leather because it's so functional and will go with everything that I wear, in a way that requires no coordination and no thought.  I also do not currently have a handbag in this size and color family (what I would call "natural" colors, e.g. camels, neutrals, browns, etc.) and so she fits perfectly into the small collection that I have.
> 
> The regular-size Zhoe is actually larger than I expected - I fully expect to be able to use this as an all-day bag or work-bag with the 1.2" messenger strap, as well as a "going out with friends" bag with the slightly more edgier/elegant chain and leather strap.
> 
> Voila - my first MM bag, Zhoe in Ginger Cuoio Toscano.
> 
> I will take more photos later when I have the opportunity to yank out all of the tissue paper and touch all of the bits and pieces and try her out.
> 
> View attachment 4594536


@ohmisseevee

I just saw your new ginger Zhoe on the reference page. Beautiful! I was wondering if you still liked the black lambskin interior. I was thinking of opting for that as well, but then thought it would be difficult to find stuff in the bag.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I do not need one.  It has two slip pockets, one big zippered pocket and an outside pocket.  I carry a small make up pouch, a wallet and a Massaccesi Penny midi for misc items.  The only time I have ever used an organizer was in a big open deep hobo, but I don’t carry them now.


Yes, I believe this interior is unique to Selene: 3 slip pockets, a zippered pocket, and 2 metal rings to attach something! Built-in organization and it's super easy to get in and out of her. So even if you don't have the zip version and you don't add an exterior pocket, she is still really functional; I have used a version like that and I am someone who loves and needs one usually!
Selene will usually stand up on her own as well. The regular version has the clip so you can change the look (like a Neverfull). Marco does totes awesomely!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I believe this interior is unique to Selene: 3 slip pockets, a zippered pocket, and 2 metal rings to attach something! Built-in organization and it's super easy to get in and out of her. She will usually stand up on her own as well. The regular version has the clip so you can change the look (like a Neverfull). Marco does totes extremely well!
> View attachment 4606841


I forgot about the third slip pocket.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> Love the color blocking on this bag. It's so striking!


It would match well with the scarf in your avatar, @ElainePG.


----------



## tenKrat

anneclaire127 said:


> Oh, thank you, that's a good point!  Those of you who have had a Daphne made out of, say, vacchetta: do you find this bag to be heavy?


My sauro tan vacchetta Daphne does not feel heavy to me. It’s a smallish medium size bag, plus I don’t carry much when I wear her. “Heavy” is different for everybody. If weight factors heavily in your choice of bags, then perhaps you could play it safe by considering a different leather. You could ask Marco for some suggestions.


----------



## christinemliu

Gabrielka said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the forum. I have a question for the ladies who own a Selene Midi tote. Do you use an internal organizer? Which kind and do you like the it? Would appreciate a pictures. Many thanks!


Oh and a big welcome to the forum!!! We are happy to have you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> @ohmisseevee
> 
> I just saw your new ginger Zhoe on the reference page. Beautiful! I was wondering if you still liked the black lambskin interior. I was thinking of opting for that as well, but then thought it would be difficult to find stuff in the bag.



I like it! It's not too dark for me, and it's definitely a lovely texture - so soft and smooth.

Even though the Zhoe is very roomy, it's not a large bag so it isn't difficult to find things in it (I've had this experience typically with larger, slouchier bags). Because of the structured design, there's also no way for items to "hide" in the interior.



christinemliu said:


> Yes, I believe this interior is unique to Selene: 3 slip pockets, a zippered pocket, and 2 metal rings to attach something! Built-in organization and it's super easy to get in and out of her. So even if you don't have the zip version and you don't add an exterior pocket, she is still really functional; I have used a version like that and I am someone who loves and needs one usually!
> Selene will usually stand up on her own as well. The regular version has the clip so you can change the look (like a Neverfull). Marco does totes awesomely!
> View attachment 4606841



I completed missed the third slip pocket - it looks like it's mentioned in the bag description/details, but not in the specs list.

Still, it will be nice to have an exterior pocket.  I requested the zip closure for the top, so mine won't always be open and it will be useful to have something on the outside.


----------



## carterazo

Gabrielka said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the forum. I have a question for the ladies who own a Selene Midi tote. Do you use an internal organizer? Which kind and do you like the it? Would appreciate a pictures. Many thanks!


I also have the Selene midi, and like the other ladies, don't use an organizer. I use the pockets and in the main area I put my wallet, a pouch or two, and my pencil case. It's easy access and everything is visible. I like to keep it clicked/clipped in the center. I love that shape.  Plus it leaves the side with large enough openings to take things out.


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> @Coastal jewel your Siena Midi is to die for!  I'm seriously considering this for myself.
> 
> I've also been thinking of asking Marco if he would ever design a little Daphne, maybe 25 cm (I think regular is 30 cm).


A smaller Daphne would be very user unfriendly because of the way it is made.


----------



## msd_bags

southernbelle43 said:


> A smaller Daphne would be very user unfriendly because of the way it is made.


I agree.  I HAD a Daphne but I rehomed it because I was having a hard time with the limited "give" of the opening, among other reasons for my specific bag.  I have been wondering since then though if it would be different if I will have it made without magnets at the end points.  I have not asked Marco though because there were just so many other styles/options.  But without that opening issue, I will definitely reconsider the Daphne.  (My other issues with MY Daphne was that since I asked for extra backing, it was a bit heavy for me; and also, I think I would like it with rolled handles since I don't like the creasing on the flat handles.)


----------



## pinkorchid20

orchidmyst said:


> To be honest, with the way the opening of the Daphne is designed, it would be really hard to get things in and out if it were smaller. The Daphne is sized just right now without hurting yourself on the zipper.





anneclaire127 said:


> I've also been thinking of asking Marco if he would ever design a little Daphne, maybe 25 cm (I think regular is 30 cm).



The Daphne and the Angelica are my most used bags and to me serve the same purpose (and IMO, look quite similar). While I agree on the Daphne not being user-friendly in a smaller size, I have asked Marco if he would ever consider making an Angelica in a "mini" size, but obviously there would not be enough demand. Still trying to convince him as I would prefer not having to switch brands for the weekend when I need to carry much less than to work.


----------



## anneclaire127

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes this original African leather is very durable.  It is thick, a little heavy and  heavily “pebbled.”  I switch bags nearly every day which means none get constant use for days or weeks,.  But I have carried this Selene enough for it to become quite softened and there is no wear noticeable.  I am not familiar with this new metallic leather.  It is nice to hear that Flor is durable.


Thanks for your feedback, @southernbelle43 !  This new metallic leather I mentioned is Africa metallic, and I had assumed it was left over from the glory days of the original Africa.  I should actually check on that - it may be a new metallic Africa.  I believe Marco said he has bronze (I'm assuming this is like @ElainePG 's lovely bronze Luna), gold, and possibly iced taupe.


----------



## anneclaire127

Thank you so much for your thoughts on the Daphne, @tenKrat, @msd_bags, and @pinkorchid20 !  I might be interested in a mini Angelica, and I agree that they have a similar look.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa. 

I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle. 

The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape. 

Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining




Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining 


Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining


----------



## anneclaire127

Gorgeous bags, @pinkorchid20 !


----------



## pinkorchid20

anneclaire127 said:


> Gorgeous bags, @pinkorchid20 !


Thank you  Couldn’t be happier with my purchases.


----------



## carterazo

pinkorchid20 said:


> The Daphne and the Angelica are my most used bags and to me serve the same purpose (and IMO, look quite similar). While I agree on the Daphne not being user-friendly in a smaller size, I have asked Marco if he would ever consider making an Angelica in a "mini" size, but obviously there would not be enough demand. Still trying to convince him as I would prefer not having to switch brands for the weekend when I need to carry much less than to work.


A mini Angelica would be adorable! 
I wish/dream/hope Marco would make midi or even mini Calista! I looove the shape,  but it is just too big for me. Sigh!


----------



## carterazo

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301



Isn't nappa leather just perfect? It is my favorite leather ftom Marco. Love your Mia! The leathet interior, the handle, everything! The color on your Angelica is stunning. Twins (fraternal) on the Daphne!    Congrats on all your beauties!


----------



## mleleigh

pinkorchid20 said:


> The Daphne and the Angelica are my most used bags and to me serve the same purpose (and IMO, look quite similar). While I agree on the Daphne not being user-friendly in a smaller size, I have asked Marco if he would ever consider making an Angelica in a "mini" size, but obviously there would not be enough demand. Still trying to convince him as I would prefer not having to switch brands for the weekend when I need to carry much less than to work.



The Dagne Dover petite tote really looks like it could be a little Angelica at L 8” x H 7 ¼” x W 3 ¾”.

Imagine this size Angelica in Marco’s dreamy leathers! The DD bag is in coated canvas.

(pic from their Insta)


----------



## pinkorchid20

mleleigh said:


> The Dagne Dover petite tote really looks like it could be a little Angelica at L 8” x H 7 ¼” x W 3 ¾”.
> 
> Imagine this size Angelica in Marco’s dreamy leathers! The DD bag is in coated canvas.
> 
> (pic from their Insta)
> View attachment 4607372



Oh wow! Just imagine how lovely it would be in pastels or bright colours. Might have to send Marco another "reminder" after Christmas when he is less busy 



carterazo said:


> A mini Angelica would be adorable!
> I wish/dream/hope Marco would make midi or even mini Calista! I looove the shape,  but it is just too big for me. Sigh!



I know doing smaller bags is quite complex and can be tricky for some models, but I wish Marco would offer 3 sizes for all of his bags and instead phase out the ones that don't sell well (if there are any). I am tiny and also struggle with his largest totes. A small Calista would be lovely!


----------



## pinkorchid20

carterazo said:


> Isn't nappa leather just perfect? It is my favorite leather ftom Marco. Love your Mia! The leathet interior, the handle, everything! The color on your Angelica is stunning. Twins (fraternal) on the Daphne!    Congrats on all your beauties!


Thank you so much! Now I know who inspired me (saw the Daphne on the MM page this summer, so assume it was your bag pictured there. Thank you for enabling, the colour is incredible!), you have excellent taste


----------



## christinemliu

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining



Wow! MM will never get old because not only does he come out with many styles, leathers, and colors, everyone's creativity adds so much as well. I would have never thought to add a rolled handle on a Mia, and it is such a cute look! Blue bags haha, as probably everyone knows, are my jam...arctic nappa is a leather and color I totally love. Great insight on the leather lining too. Love your bags!


----------



## carterazo

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you so much! Now I know who inspired me (saw the Daphne on the MM page this summer, so assume it was your bag pictured there. Thank you for enabling, the colour is incredible!), you have excellent taste


Aww, thank! My pleasure!


----------



## djfmn

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301


Gorgeous all off them. I agree on Artic Nappa I have a beautiful Zhoe Legend in that leather and it is so elegant as you said. The Green ray nappa Daphne is beautiful what a gorgeous leather. I happen to love Daphne such a great style. The bluette nappa Angelica is amazing. I love Angelica and that color leather is stunning. I love all blue bags. Such a great and versatile color. Enjoy these bags they are fabulous.


----------



## ohmisseevee

All three bags are stunning, @pinkorchid20!


----------



## orchidmyst

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301


Your bags are so beautiful, thank you for sharing pictures and your experience on the lamb leather lining.
I definitely have to order a Mia with a rolled handle and get something in the Arctic Nappa, which is something I've been delaying for too long.

Just curious, out of these 3 styles, which is your favorite?


----------



## samfalstaff

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301


Very nice! Would you mind posting a photo of the burgundy interior? I'm considering that color for my first MM bag!


----------



## tenKrat

@pinkorchid20 
The arctic nappa was a pleasant surprise to me, too.  It looks rather flat in photos, but it is quite stunning IRL.  It truly is an elegant color, especially striking on the classic Mia.

The rolled handle on your Mia is a wonderful modification. 

Your bags are all in great colors.  The green ray nappa was one of my first MM leathers.  I love that shade of green.


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> It would match well with the scarf in your avatar, @ElainePG.


Oh! That's true!


----------



## pinkorchid20

christinemliu said:


> Wow! MM will never get old because not only does he come out with many styles, leathers, and colors, everyone's creativity adds so much as well. I would have never thought to add a rolled handle on a Mia, and it is such a cute look! Blue bags haha, as probably everyone knows, are my jam...arctic nappa is a leather and color I totally love. Great insight on the leather lining too. Love your bags!


Thank you  To be honest, I hadn't seen a Mia with rolled handle before (I am sure it had been done previously) and just asked if Marco could and would be willing to do it, possibly in a way that proportions would not look off. Marco thus recommended a handle drop and I just went for it. While I was waiting, I got insecure and just hoped this quite obvious alteration would not make the bag look disproportionate, but I wanted to give it a chance. Glad I did. In my initial enthusiasm after having received the Mia, I was very close to ordering another bag in Arctic Nappa but just need to slow down a bit. Blues and greens are my sweet spot


----------



## pinkorchid20

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous all off them. I agree on Artic Nappa I have a beautiful Zhoe Legend in that leather and it is so elegant as you said. The Green ray nappa Daphne is beautiful what a gorgeous leather. I happen to love Daphne such a great style. The bluette nappa Angelica is amazing. I love Angelica and that color leather is stunning. I love all blue bags. Such a great and versatile color. Enjoy these bags they are fabulous.





ohmisseevee said:


> All three bags are stunning, @pinkorchid20!



Thanks so much to the both of you for your lovely comments! I am always happy with my orders but this time I've been exceptionally satisfied.


----------



## pinkorchid20

orchidmyst said:


> Your bags are so beautiful, thank you for sharing pictures and your experience on the lamb leather lining.
> I definitely have to order a Mia with a rolled handle and get something in the Arctic Nappa, which is something I've been delaying for too long.
> 
> Just curious, out of these 3 styles, which is your favorite?


Oh my, this is difficult to answer since all 3 of them are in heavy rotation and spark joy every time I wear them. But although the Angelica in Bluette Nappa is the most used one out of the 3, I would say my favourite is the Arctic Nappa Mia, just because I was so pleasantly surprised by how it had turned out. I had seen my Daphne before as I had ordered it based on @carterazo's wonderful picture and also had an idea of how the Angelica would look like. The Mia was a spontaneous order and also a spontaneous idea to alter the handle since this was the only element that bothered me with the Mia I had before. I did not know what to expect and when I unpacked it, I immediately fell in love. It is such a lovely, special and practical bag for days when I don't need to bring my laptop (=weekends) and I've had various people approach me asking where I had purchased this little beauty (and this in a city where expensive designer bags are seen everywhere). So, I would say the Mia is my favourite out of the 3. 

Definitely get something in Arctic Blue, it is incredibly versatile.


----------



## pinkorchid20

samfalstaff said:


> Very nice! Would you mind posting a photo of the burgundy interior? I'm considering that color for my first MM bag!


Sorry dear, it’s already night over here so the lighting is less than ideal. Happy to take more photos on the weekend if you want. Marco chose the interior lining for me and I really like this combination. It’s a lovely contrast.


----------



## pinkorchid20

tenKrat said:


> @pinkorchid20
> The arctic nappa was a pleasant surprise to me, too.  It looks rather flat in photos, but it is quite stunning IRL.  It truly is an elegant color, especially striking on the classic Mia.
> 
> The rolled handle on your Mia is a wonderful modification.
> 
> Your bags are all in great colors.  The green ray nappa was one of my first MM leathers.  I love that shade of green.


Thank you so much. As much as I love striking colours, I have been wanting to try out Marco's quiet colours as during winter, I gravitate towards subtle and subdued colours these days and was missing something that would serve this purpose. Marco just has too many beautiful colours to choose from, he knows me well enough now so that I simply leave any recommendations up to him.


----------



## tenKrat

BOTD, Hera in royal blue goat suede


----------



## tenKrat

Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.


----------



## pinkorchid20

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


Beautiful! One more to add to my wishlist. Wanted to sit out on the Cuoio Toscano but everyone's pictures make me crave for this leather.


----------



## pinkorchid20

tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.
> View attachment 4607579
> 
> View attachment 4607581
> 
> View attachment 4607582


What an incredible bag, simply stunning.


----------



## samfalstaff

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sorry dear, it’s already night over here so the lighting is less than ideal. Happy to take more photos on the weekend if you want. Marco chose the interior lining for me and I really like this combination. It’s a lovely contrast.
> 
> View attachment 4607559
> View attachment 4607560
> View attachment 4607561
> View attachment 4607562


Thank you!! I can definitely understand wanting to order more bags. I haven't pulled the trigger yet on the two bags in the works and I'm already considering a third. It's just so refreshing to be able to "build" your own bag, so to speak.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


Wow! That color is fabulous!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.
> View attachment 4607579
> 
> View attachment 4607581
> 
> View attachment 4607582


Love top handles and @tenKrat, you never cease to amaze. Both are awesome but the Grande Mia is seriously breathtaking!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570



Another gorgeous bag!! This leather and especially in this colorway is simply gorgeous.  I do like the look with the added top handle as well!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


Beautiful


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


Ooh gorgeous. I love my Zhoe with the Mia handle. It is such a great addition to the Zhoe having a handle it makes it so versatile.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.
> View attachment 4607579
> 
> View attachment 4607581
> 
> View attachment 4607582


I love both these bags gorgeous. Please tell me about the Cayman leather? I am interested to know about the other colors besides the brown. Also how does it feel. Last question is it a fall winter bag or do you think you could use it during spring and summer? It is absolutely beautiful. I am in love with this bag and leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thanks so much to the both of you for your lovely comments! I am always happy with my orders but this time I've been exceptionally satisfied.



The nappa leather and the colors you chose are so lovely. How are you liking the Daphne so far?  It was one of the styles that I was considering but I am not sure about the size and structure for myself.

Also, since you mentioned you have been using them in rotation - how do you carry the Angelica?  Do you use the handles often, or do you carry it more as a shoulder bag / with a messenger strap?


----------



## pdxhb

pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301



What wonderful selections! I have always been captivated by that Arctic Nappa and the Green Ray is one of my all time favorites. Enjoy your lovely new bags!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570





tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.
> View attachment 4607579
> 
> View attachment 4607581
> 
> View attachment 4607582



Both of these are absolutely jaw-droppingly beautiful. I love the combinations of leather/lining. Can't wait to see how you wear them. Enjoy!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I too often dreamed that MM would offer three sizes in his faves.  I must say that the addition of Siena Midi. It’s a dream AND Minerva Mini I’m thrilled.    I agree on daphne.  Any smaller would be a challenge.  But Little Angelica.  Yikes!  Could be trouble.  I await Minerva Midi and remain in love w the Little Athena size. 
Love artic Nappa.  And so many of the reveals.  So many ideas.  So little $$$


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


This looks scrumptious… you chose well!


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570


Your bags are, as usual, amazing!
I love the Grande Mia as well but sometimes not having to fiddle with the lock is really nice.
I think I will order my next Zhoe with the Mia handle as well.
Did you have to specify a certain handle drop for the Mia top handle on the Zhoe? Or it is the same handle drop as the Mia as well?


----------



## pinkorchid20

ohmisseevee said:


> The nappa leather and the colors you chose are so lovely. How are you liking the Daphne so far?  It was one of the styles that I was considering but I am not sure about the size and structure for myself.
> 
> Also, since you mentioned you have been using them in rotation - how do you carry the Angelica?  Do you use the handles often, or do you carry it more as a shoulder bag / with a messenger strap?


I love the Daphne (I have/had 3 - gave my Sea Green Daphne to my grandmother since she fell in love with it when I visited her in hospital. Packed my stuff in a paper bag and left the bag right there. She's now rocking this green bag in her 80s and couldn't be prouder). I use it either on business trips, when going shopping/to town or eating out or any other situation when I want a bag with a top zipper. I don't use it for work since it doesn't hold my laptop but it still is one of my favourites from Marco. I prefer structured, sometimes even boxy bags and the Daphne to me has that classic and timeless shape - it is under the radar and basically replaced my Birkin as a more practical and square "tote". I can highly recommend it but be mindful of the top zipper - I can find everything in my bag and don't have any issues with opening it with one hand, but I can imagine this being a bit harder in a stiffer leather like Vacchetta. 

I carry my Angelica on the shoulder and by the handles, depending what else I have in my hands, but prefer using the handles. I have a Rua Angelica which looks a bit strange on me when worn by the shoulder strap since the bag is so large. So for the bigger version, I have removed the shoulder strap completely.


----------



## anneclaire127

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570



This Zhoe and the Grande Mia are stunning!  The leathers!!!  I've been curious about the Grande Mia as well as the Mia, and I've been searching through old posts to see comparisons.  One thing I've been unable to find, and Marco does not appear to have added the Grande Mia to his site, are the dimensions for the Grande Mia.  Would you be able to let us know the dimensions, sometime when you have the chance?


----------



## djfmn

Here are the dimensions of the Mia and the grande Mia.


----------



## anneclaire127

Thank you so much, @djfmn !  That's exactly what I needed to know   The Grande Mia appears to be more mid-sized.


----------



## djfmn

anneclaire127 said:


> Thank you so much, @djfmn !  That's exactly what I needed to know   The Grande Mia appears to be more mid-sized.


I would ask @tenKrat to post photos side by side of Mia and grande Mia. She has both those bags. She has a lot of the MM styles so if you have an MM bag style you want to compare it to ask her she might have it and be able to take a photo of the grande Mia and that style you are familiar with. She is extremely helpful and has the most amazing collection of MM bags


----------



## ohmisseevee

pinkorchid20 said:


> I love the Daphne (I have/had 3 - gave my Sea Green Daphne to my grandmother since she fell in love with it when I visited her in hospital. Packed my stuff in a paper bag and left the bag right there. She's now rocking this green bag in her 80s and couldn't be prouder). I use it either on business trips, when going shopping/to town or eating out or any other situation when I want a bag with a top zipper. I don't use it for work since it doesn't hold my laptop but it still is one of my favourites from Marco. I prefer structured, sometimes even boxy bags and the Daphne to me has that classic and timeless shape - it is under the radar and basically replaced my Birkin as a more practical and square "tote". I can highly recommend it but be mindful of the top zipper - I can find everything in my bag and don't have any issues with opening it with one hand, but I can imagine this being a bit harder in a stiffer leather like Vacchetta.
> 
> I carry my Angelica on the shoulder and by the handles, depending what else I have in my hands, but prefer using the handles. I have a Rua Angelica which looks a bit strange on me when worn by the shoulder strap since the bag is so large. So for the bigger version, I have removed the shoulder strap completely.



Thank you for the thoughts! It looks like the Daphne is another candidate for a next bag, as is the Angelica... I'll have to see if I can move a couple of my bags out of my closet though, since I try not to collect too much that will sit unused. I have a structured square tote similar to the Daphne already (an old Kate Spade) that I haven't used because it transferred color to one of my light colored blazers  and could get a little heavy to carry.

The Angelica looks like such a classic workhorse tote bag. I love the look both with and without the handles... Haven't been able to decide which I would prefer or get more use out of myself.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Received this yesterday, Zhoe with a Mia top handle in wine cuoio Toscano, dark gunmetal HW, and burgundy lining. The leather is soft, and the color is rich and saturated. This Zhoe will look pretty amazing after many wears.
> View attachment 4607569
> 
> View attachment 4607570





tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia arrived, too. Dark brown iridescent Caiman leather, dark gunmetal HW, and lilac lining. The leather was limited.
> View attachment 4607579
> 
> View attachment 4607581
> 
> View attachment 4607582



Another beautiful Zhoe! The leather looks so yummy! The irodiscent caiman leather is so unique. Does it shine and change some irl? My monitor is not picking that up. Grande Mia is on my list. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> BOTD, Hera in royal blue goat suede
> View attachment 4607566


That color!


----------



## jbags07

L


pinkorchid20 said:


> Received a couple of bags in the past weeks (2 more to come, hence was sitting out Marco‘s most recent promos) and just wanted to share that I absolutely love the leather lining on my new Mia. I wanted to try it out first on a smaller bag to see how it ages and so far I am more than pleasantly surprised. Not only does it look and feel wonderfully exquisite, it also doesn’t scratch like I had feared it would, I hardly see any marks after using it a couple of times and it also doesn’t weigh more than my other Mia in Nappa.
> 
> I also realized I prefer the Mia with a rolled handle.
> 
> The Arctic Nappa was another surprise. It looks so elegant, I wish I would have chosen it for other bags as well. Also, Nappa takes on colour beautifully and although I usually prefer natural leather with a natural grain, Nappa is so soft to the touch but still retains its shape.
> 
> Arctic Nappa Mia, silver hardware and black lamb lining
> View attachment 4607302
> View attachment 4607303
> View attachment 4607304
> 
> Green Ray Nappa Daphne, silver hardware and burgundy lining
> View attachment 4607305
> 
> Bluette Nappa Angelica (been using it nonstop since I received it), silver hardware and lining
> 
> View attachment 4607301


Every one of your new bags is just


----------



## pinkorchid20

jbags07 said:


> L
> 
> Every one of your new bags is just


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I love both these bags gorgeous. Please tell me about the Cayman leather? I am interested to know about the other colors besides the brown. Also how does it feel. Last question is it a fall winter bag or do you think you could use it during spring and summer? It is absolutely beautiful. I am in love with this bag and leather.


The iridescent colors are purple, light blue, a sea foam green, pink.  They’re most visible in direct sunlight. 

The Caiman leather has a matte finish, but I can already see that with more use, it will develop some patina and sheen. 

I think this leather can be worn all year round. Today, I wore it with black leggings and a teal cashmere hooded cardigan, which accentuated the iridescent colors in the leather. 



Taken in direct sunlight. Hopefully, the iridescent colors are more noticeable.


----------



## TotinScience

Massaccesi fun colors brighten up dark winter outfits


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Did you have to specify a certain handle drop for the Mia top handle on the Zhoe? Or it is the same handle drop as the Mia as well?


I asked for a low profile handle, no specific drop. I left it up to Marco.

The drop on the Grande Mia is about 2.5”. The Zhoe with the Mia handle has a lower drop of 1.5”. Both drops work for me since I usually hold the handle by hand. I do carry the Grande Mia on my wrist occasionally, and the 2.5” drop works well for my small wrists and hands.


----------



## tenKrat

@anneclaire127 
Grande Mia vs. Mia



Grande Mia is a medium size bag. It has about the same capacity as the Zhoe. Mia is a mini bag.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> The iridescent colors are purple, light blue, a sea foam green, pink.  They’re most visible in direct sunlight.
> 
> The Caiman leather has a matte finish, but I can already see that with more use, it will develop some patina and sheen.
> 
> I think this leather can be worn all year round. Today, I wore it with black leggings and a teal cashmere hooded cardigan, which accentuated the iridescent colors in the leather.
> View attachment 4609422
> 
> 
> Taken in direct sunlight. Hopefully, the iridescent colors are more noticeable.
> View attachment 4609434
> 
> 
> View attachment 4609437



It looks amazing in grande Mia!  I have it in midi Juliet and it looks great too, but i think the more formal structure of Mia showcases this leather better. Great choice!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Massaccesi fun colors brighten up dark winter outfits


They most certainly do! I just love this color....looks yellow here, but kind of green sometimes in other pix you’ve posted....


----------



## yellow_tulip

tenKrat said:


> @anneclaire127
> Grande Mia vs. Mia
> View attachment 4609476
> 
> 
> Grande Mia is a medium size bag. It has about the same capacity as the Zhoe. Mia is a mini bag.


Hiya is the Mia about the same size as mini zhoe?


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> Hiya is the Mia about the same size as mini zhoe?


I don’t know. Off the top of my head, I know that @djfmn could tell you. She has both the Mia and Mini Zhoe. Others may be able to answer, too.


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> They most certainly do! I just love this color....looks yellow here, but kind of green sometimes in other pix you’ve posted....


It is definitely a mix of the two, very fresh! The only thing I wish is that it couldn't transfer color as much, but that's almost unavoidable with a thin and absorbent leather in a fair color. 
Some really beautiful reveals all around, ladies!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Massaccesi fun colors brighten up dark winter outfits


Yes they do.  That bag is so suited to that color.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Does anyone have anything in the metallic dark blue that could post a picture?


----------



## jbags07

pasdedeux1 said:


> Does anyone have anything in the metallic dark blue that could post a picture?



I actually have 2 bags in the dark blue metallic calf, i loved the color/leather so much...i think the midi sabrina pix show the color better. The post numbers are below and are on this thread...i would post but i’ve long since deleted the photos...you should be able to search by post number i think? 

Posts .....29878 and 27537


----------



## pasdedeux1

jbags07 said:


> I actually have 2 bags in the dark blue metallic calf, i loved the color/leather so much...i think the midi sabrina pix show the color better. The post numbers are below and are on this thread...i would post but i’ve long since deleted the photos...you should be able to search by post number i think?
> 
> Posts .....29878 and 27537


Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

pasdedeux1 said:


> Thank you!


You are very welcome  if you are considering it, its the most gorgeous color ever, and a nice thick leather....


----------



## pasdedeux1

jbags07 said:


> You are very welcome  if you are considering it, its the most gorgeous color ever, and a nice thick leather....


I am, just trying to decide on a style...


----------



## djfmn

yellow_tulip said:


> Hiya is the Mia about the same size as mini zhoe?


@yellow_tulip Here are some photos of my mini Zhoe and my Mia. The Mia is a little taller than the Zhoe by about an inch. I have taken photos for you to get an idea of the sizes. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## anitalilac

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4603600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my Africa bronze Flora as my day bag while in Charleston for the weekend... i think this classical goddess wears her very well


my daughter used this exact bag ( mine actually) for our recent trip to Borneo Island. It's fabulous! Her younger sister used the Napa Hot Pink Flora  ( again used to be mine)


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> You are very welcome  if you are considering it, its the most gorgeous color ever, and a nice thick leather....


I am also considering this leather for different bags. Do you think it would work for the midi Siena? I’ve been thinking about that, the Mia or the mini zhoe in dark blue metallic.


----------



## jbags07

anitalilac said:


> my daughter used this exact bag ( mine actually) for our recent trip to Borneo Island. It's fabulous! Her younger sister used the Napa Hot Pink Flora  ( again used to be mine)



Bag twins!   Floras are the best bags.....and so lovely that you share them with your daughters ......i always get leather straps for them now as i find them more comfortable than the chain...


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I am also considering this leather for different bags. Do you think it would work for the midi Siena? I’ve been thinking about that, the Mia or the mini zhoe in dark blue metallic.



I love so many of my MM leathers, but this one is at the very top...it would be great in a lot of bags....i personally don’t see it as much for the Mia...i kind of like vachetta, nappa, cuoio toscano etc for Mia...not to say it won’t also look great! 

But i think the other bags you mention would be fabulous/better in the dark blue metallic calf....i have the mini Zhoe in it and its just fabulous...i also think the midi Siena would be absolutely yummy in it....i really want a midi Siena, and if i did not already have 2 bags in the blue calf, i would get one in the midi Siena i think....tough choice,  very personal...both Zhoe and Siena would be awesome!  Even tho i have the Zhoe, i kind of think the midi Siena would be just absolutely stunning in it.....with silver hardware imo....and mine has a light blue lining which looks fabulous with the leather...would love to hear what bag you chose once you make your decision


----------



## djfmn

Two very interesting blog posts one here on TPF about custom made bags. I think we should definitely mention Massaccesi - MM in the comments so people are aware of the amazing custom bags we all know about.

The other blog post is on the MM website about which new bags we want to have MM make.
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/next-mm-style

I asked about Grande Mia and Angelica Messenger and he said those patterns are available and he will add them at some point to the MM website. I think the Hera midi would be a really nice addition.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I think the Hera Midi would be a really nice addition as well.  I just don't find myself reaching for larger bags, usually, unless it's for work.

I would LOVE to get something in the metallic Pebbled Calf. I was originally going to order the Aurora in the Pebbled Calf, but now that I've already ordered one, I'm considering the Iride instead - I just love the profile and the closure.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I think the Hera Midi would be a really nice addition as well.  I just don't find myself reaching for larger bags, usually, unless it's for work.
> 
> I would LOVE to get something in the Pebbled Calf. I was originally going to order the Aurora in the Pebbled Calf, but now that I've already ordered one, I'm considering the Iride instead - I just love the profile and the closure.


After seeing @jbags07 beautiful Iride I also want one. I have a Stella but I think an Iride would be a nice addition.


----------



## jbags07

Wonderful option to be able to resize some of his current designs....i would like to see more small bag options as i tend to prefer small bags. Going to head over to the blog to check out the post!

Edit:  i say yes to midi Modena and midi Hera!  I would love these styles, and the current sizes are way too large for me....


----------



## jbags07

Ok, i received 2 midi Juliets today with handle drop of 4.5 inches...going to post a bunch of pix since several of you have discussed this, debating over handle drop. 

I am curious for feedback, do you all think this higher handle drop still looks good aesthetically with the midi Juliet?  I am showing a shot with my little Muse also, which is about 3.5. I have several Juliets i am having the  handle drops changed on. And i need to decide if i go with the 4.5 on the rest, or a bit lower like 3.5 or 4 inch. 

Do you all think the 4.5 inch looks ok? Or would it look better with 3.5 like on the little Muse?  4.5 is more comfortable for me, but i could do the 3.5, or 4, just not carry as comfortably. Its that debate between form and function. I want it to be comfortable, but i want the bag to look good too. Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Pix to follow....


----------



## jbags07




----------



## jbags07




----------



## pinkorchid20

jbags07 said:


> Ok, i received 2 midi Juliets today with handle drop of 4.5 inches...going to post a bunch of pix since several of you have discussed this, debating over handle drop.
> 
> I am curious for feedback, do you all think this higher handle drop still looks good aesthetically with the midi Juliet?  I am showing a shot with my little Muse also, which is about 3.5. I have several Juliets i am having the  handle drops changed on. And i need to decide if i go with the 4.5 on the rest, or a bit lower like 3.5 or 4 inch.
> 
> Do you all think the 4.5 inch looks ok? Or would it look better with 3.5 like on the little Muse?  4.5 is more comfortable for me, but i could do the 3.5, or 4, just not carry as comfortably. Its that debate between form and function. I want it to be comfortable, but i want the bag to look good too. Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Pix to follow....


Proportions look perfect to me. Since the bag is large, the bigger handle drop doesn’t do it any harm. Beautiful bags and a well accomplished alteration.


----------



## jbags07

pinkorchid20 said:


> Proportions look perfect to me. Since the bag is large, the bigger handle drop doesn’t do it any harm. Beautiful bags and a well accomplished alteration.



Thank you @pinkorchid20


----------



## LuvNLux

jbags07 said:


> Ok, i received 2 midi Juliets today with handle drop of 4.5 inches...going to post a bunch of pix since several of you have discussed this, debating over handle drop.
> 
> I am curious for feedback, do you all think this higher handle drop still looks good aesthetically with the midi Juliet?  I am showing a shot with my little Muse also, which is about 3.5. I have several Juliets i am having the  handle drops changed on. And i need to decide if i go with the 4.5 on the rest, or a bit lower like 3.5 or 4 inch.
> 
> Do you all think the 4.5 inch looks ok? Or would it look better with 3.5 like on the little Muse?  4.5 is more comfortable for me, but i could do the 3.5, or 4, just not carry as comfortably. Its that debate between form and function. I want it to be comfortable, but i want the bag to look good too. Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Pix to follow....



In my opinion, the 4.5 handle seems a just bit tall for the bag. Just a little bit?  However, in your mod shots, the handle drop looks like it is a very comfortable fit for you.  So I would go with function over looks in your case.  Or perhaps see if a 4 inch drop might be an option after playing around with this bag for a while!  Thanks for the photos, I am very interested in this handle drop.  After much debate, I ordered a 4 inch drop on my Flor Juliette.  You can always ask Marco's opinion, I usually rely on his advise.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am voting for a Modena midi. It is one of my favorite bags, but it is too big for me. To have it in a midi size would be perfect!!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610765
> View attachment 4610766
> View attachment 4610767
> View attachment 4610768
> View attachment 4610769
> View attachment 4610770
> View attachment 4610771


I think they look fine, especially on your arm - a much better and natural looking fit. I go back and forth on what looks right on this bag because I think a variety of handles work. The low profile handles emphasize the bag's crossbody orientation, but I like the boxy look that the higher handles emphasize too. 

Also, The leather and colors of your bags are beautiful. What blue is that?


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> I love so many of my MM leathers, but this one is at the very top...it would be great in a lot of bags....i personally don’t see it as much for the Mia...i kind of like vachetta, nappa, cuoio toscano etc for Mia...not to say it won’t also look great!
> 
> But i think the other bags you mention would be fabulous/better in the dark blue metallic calf....i have the mini Zhoe in it and its just fabulous...i also think the midi Siena would be absolutely yummy in it....i really want a midi Siena, and if i did not already have 2 bags in the blue calf, i would get one in the midi Siena i think....tough choice,  very personal...both Zhoe and Siena would be awesome!  Even tho i have the Zhoe, i kind of think the midi Siena would be just absolutely stunning in it.....with silver hardware imo....and mine has a light blue lining which looks fabulous with the leather...would love to hear what bag you chose once you make your decision



Thank you. That's helpful. I'm really thinking of a midi Siena in this color (trying to decide if I want a color blocked one instead).


----------



## Fancyfree

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610757
> View attachment 4610758
> View attachment 4610759
> View attachment 4610760
> View attachment 4610761
> View attachment 4610762
> View attachment 4610763
> View attachment 4610764


Beautiful bag. What leather and colour is it, please?


----------



## Kimbashop

My box from Italy arrived today, and in it is my new Modena in black nappa with silver HW and lilac lining. I couldn't be happier with it. What a great style for work (or for toting books). It holds my 13" laptop, files, and various pouches perfectly. It's also structured enough to look dressy (the nappa leather helps with that as well). I feel like this style flies under the radar a bit as I don't hear about it that much. I just love the way it hangs -- very comfortable and will fit over winter coats. The nappa leather is gorgeous (soft, smooth, supple and shiny), the silver HW makes it look contemporary, and the lining pops. I just keep staring at the lilac against the black. 

It's dark here now so I will take pictures tomorrow!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> My box from Italy arrived today, and in it is my new Modena in black nappa with silver HW and lilac lining. I couldn't be happier with it. What a great style for work (or for toting books). It holds my 13" laptop, files, and various pouches perfectly. It's also structured enough to look dressy (the nappa leather helps with that as well). I feel like this style flies under the radar a bit as I don't hear about it that much. I just love the way it hangs -- very comfortable and will fit over winter coats. The nappa leather is gorgeous (soft, smooth, supple and shiny), the silver HW makes it look contemporary, and the lining pops. I just keep staring at the lilac against the black.
> 
> It's dark here now so I will take pictures tomorrow!


I LOVE the Modena.  I sold the only one I had ONLY because I am retired and don't carry enough now to justify having it.  But I love the style of it, the outside pockets, the inside...everything about it.  I would buy  a midi size in a second.  And there is something about it that is so easy to carry, the way it hangs?  Whatever. I bet the lilac is beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I LOVE the Modena.  I sold the only one I had ONLY because I am retired and don't carry enough now to justify having it.  But I love the style of it, the outside pockets, the inside...everything about it.  I would buy  a midi size in a second.  And there is something about it that is so easy to carry, the way it hangs?  Whatever. I bet the lilac is beautiful.


The lilac made me squeal a bit. 
Yes, I can see how this really is a workbag, or would work for someone who needs to carry folders, books, computers for other reasons. I can see a midi size being really cute, maybe in a more east-west style


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> In my opinion, the 4.5 handle seems a just bit tall for the bag. Just a little bit?  However, in your mod shots, the handle drop looks like it is a very comfortable fit for you.  So I would go with function over looks in your case.  Or perhaps see if a 4 inch drop might be an option after playing around with this bag for a while!  Thanks for the photos, I am very interested in this handle drop.  After much debate, I ordered a 4 inch drop on my Flor Juliette.  You can always ask Marco's opinion, I usually rely on his advise.



Thank you for your input   I agree they look a tad high, sitting on top of the bag like that....but that height makes the bag easier for me to carry....but i think i could go down to 4 inches and still be comfortable, for my other Juliets....and i think the 4 inch drop will be perfect on your Juliet Flor


----------



## ohmisseevee

I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!

I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.

*Design*: Penelope Messenger
*Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
*Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
*Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
*Lining*: Dark Blue
*Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap

Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.

Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I think they look fine, especially on your arm - a much better and natural looking fit. I go back and forth on what looks right on this bag because I think a variety of handles work. The low profile handles emphasize the bag's crossbody orientation, but I like the boxy look that the higher handles emphasize too.
> 
> Also, The leather and colors of your bags are beautiful. What blue is that?



Thank you   I agree with you,  A variety of drops work with this bag, depending on how you want to use it...definitely a higher drop is needed if you want to arm carry, which i like to do.  

The blue is....bluette lamb....not sure if Marco has any lamb left but he does have other leathers available in bluette....its even prettier in person!


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> Beautiful bag. What leather and colour is it, please?



Thank you   You mean the blue?  Its bluette lamb....


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852




WOW!!!  Your bag is absolutely stunning   Love how it is colorblocked....and a perfect style to showcase this beautiful Flor


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My box from Italy arrived today, and in it is my new Modena in black nappa with silver HW and lilac lining. I couldn't be happier with it. What a great style for work (or for toting books). It holds my 13" laptop, files, and various pouches perfectly. It's also structured enough to look dressy (the nappa leather helps with that as well). I feel like this style flies under the radar a bit as I don't hear about it that much. I just love the way it hangs -- very comfortable and will fit over winter coats. The nappa leather is gorgeous (soft, smooth, supple and shiny), the silver HW makes it look contemporary, and the lining pops. I just keep staring at the lilac against the black.
> 
> It's dark here now so I will take pictures tomorrow!



Looking foward to pix! The lilac and black combo sound lovely. I would be interested to see what fits or how large it is, say compared to your midi Juliet....i don’t need large bags, but i’ve thought this might be a good style when i travel, to fit my ipad Pro, a book, etc....if its not too much trouble


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610757
> View attachment 4610758
> View attachment 4610759
> View attachment 4610760
> View attachment 4610761
> View attachment 4610762
> View attachment 4610763
> View attachment 4610764





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610765
> View attachment 4610766
> View attachment 4610767
> View attachment 4610768
> View attachment 4610769
> View attachment 4610770
> View attachment 4610771



Aesthetically, I think I prefer the lower drop for the handles because it lets the bag have a "shorter" or more boxy look. I think this is such an adorable bag to hand-carry and I love that look on it.  I think that the lower handle drop also suits the crossbody style more.

My own preferences aside, I don't think it looks strange with a taller handle drop, especially the way that Marco designs them on the Juliet Midi.  Personally, I think they are just a touch high at 4.5 inches, but when you have them on your elbow/wrist, I think the higher handles look very good/natural and not odd at all, as it looks very comfortable and "fits" well (i.e. it doesn't look like you had to squeeze the bag onto your arm).


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852


Just lovely!,


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Aesthetically, I think I prefer the lower drop for the handles because it lets the bag have a "shorter" or more boxy look. I think this is such an adorable bag to hand-carry and I love that look on it.  I think that the lower handle drop also suits the crossbody style more.
> 
> My own preferences aside, I don't think it looks strange with a taller handle drop, especially the way that Marco designs them on the Juliet Midi.  Personally, I think they are just a touch high at 4.5 inches, but when you have them on your elbow/wrist, I think the higher handles look very good/natural and not odd at all, as it looks very comfortable and "fits" well (i.e. it doesn't look like you had to squeeze the bag onto your arm).



Thank you for sharing your thoughts!     I agree that the lower drop looks really good...but for me that isn’t an option if I want to hand carry or wrist carry. So although the 4.5 is a perfect fit, i may drop it to 4 on my remaining bags...a happy medium i think between appearance and functionality


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852



OOH, it's lovely! That black edging makes it really pop!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Looking foward to pix! The lilac and black combo sound lovely. I would be interested to see what fits or how large it is, say compared to your midi Juliet....i don’t need large bags, but i’ve thought this might be a good style when i travel, to fit my ipad Pro, a book, etc....if its not too much trouble



I will take a what's-in-my-bag photo tomorrow. I'm planning to bring it to work and will stock it with my normal workload which includes my 13" macbook pro (fits perfectly BTW). I think it would make an excellent travel bag, especially if big open totes annoy you. It would handle an ipad Pro and book with no problem, and plenty of leftover space It's slightly triangular in shape and relatively slim, tall enough to stack things, like books, magazines, a rolled-up scarf, or sweater. This bag would look great in all types of leather. I'm really pleased I ordered it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> OOH, it's lovely! That black edging makes it really pop!



Yes, exactly! And it even matches (sort of) the "black" dots in the pattern. I can't wait to see how the Flor goat looks under different lighting, like sunlight. (We've been raining here for the past couple of weeks - not many sunny days in sight.)


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> @yellow_tulip Here are some photos of my mini Zhoe and my Mia. The Mia is a little taller than the Zhoe by about an inch. I have taken photos for you to get an idea of the sizes.
> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4610336
> View attachment 4610337
> View attachment 4610338


Thank you so much!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852


Gorgeous. I love the grey Flor it is such a beautiful leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852



Joining the chorus of WOW! This showcases the Flor but also achieved the subtlety you wanted...and at the same time, you just opened up a new vista of possibilities for the Penelope Messenger!!! It was already a much loved style, but this colorblocking effect is so cool!


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4610765
> View attachment 4610766
> View attachment 4610767
> View attachment 4610768
> View attachment 4610769
> View attachment 4610770
> View attachment 4610771


I think the handle drop still looks good. If you carry by wrist, it doesn't look weird. If this is comfortable for you, I suggest going with this current 4.5" handle drop. You can change it to 4" but it might end up being a frustrating handle drop length when you're in a hurry to grab something out of your bag, but you never know unless you try out 4".


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852


This is so nice, I like how the dark gunmetal and the dark blue lining goes so well with everything. Marco really knows how to elevate the bag to the next level.


----------



## meeh16

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852



love it! I am waiting for my Flor in Daphne with dark grey nappa.  Your combo makes me want to have the Penelope but perhaps I will wait for another type of leather.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Ok, i received 2 midi Juliets today with handle drop of 4.5 inches...going to post a bunch of pix since several of you have discussed this, debating over handle drop.
> 
> I am curious for feedback, do you all think this higher handle drop still looks good aesthetically with the midi Juliet?  I am showing a shot with my little Muse also, which is about 3.5. I have several Juliets i am having the  handle drops changed on. And i need to decide if i go with the 4.5 on the rest, or a bit lower like 3.5 or 4 inch.
> 
> Do you all think the 4.5 inch looks ok? Or would it look better with 3.5 like on the little Muse?  4.5 is more comfortable for me, but i could do the 3.5, or 4, just not carry as comfortably. Its that debate between form and function. I want it to be comfortable, but i want the bag to look good too. Any thoughts or feedback would be greatly appreciated. Pix to follow....


The 4.5” drop looks fine for how you will carry the bag, by the wrist/in your hand. But if the bag would be carried mostly as a crossbody, then a shorter drop would look better.


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies in CONUS who braved Italian mail/USPS shipping - how long did it take you to get your Marco box typically?


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> I got my Flor box from Marco today and I am absolutely in love with the Penelope Messenger and grey Flor leather. The Penelope Messenger is the perfect size and shape for an easy/casual crossbody bag and it is SO functional - the back slip pocket, three interior slip pockets in the main compartment, and two zipper compartments means there is a lot of natural organization for this bag.  I recently rehomed a Kate Spade crossbody with a similar design/size because I had ordered this Penelope Messenger - no regrets, because the Penelope Messenger is so lovely. It actually incorporated a lot of design elements that I wish I had had with the Kate Spade, so I already know this is going to become a well-loved bag!
> 
> I will take more pictures later, but I wanted to show off the Flor goat leather and this beautiful black/grey Flor colorblock on the Penelope Messenger that Marco executed so beautifully for me. I am NOT a floral/flowers person but really liked this leather because it wasn't "too" flowery. However, I knew I didn't want this pattern all over the bag, so once I settled on the Penelope Messenger I asked Marco if he could add black leather accents in certain areas, to achieve a very subtle colorblock design.  He made a couple of minor changes to my original list of thoughts (it was his suggestion to use the Black Nappa for the accents, and he picked the navy blue for the lining), but this came out exactly like I had hoped.  The black leather is so striking against the Flor, and really allows the subtle texture and shine of the Flor goat leather to come out.  The shine is also subtle, which suits my aesthetic perfectly.
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide crossbody strap
> 
> Middle two photos were taken outdoors (cloudy), and the first/last were taken indoors under fluorescent lighting.
> 
> Also, sorry for the grungy photo at my office desk, of the front of the bag - forgot to take one outside!  I'll try to get a mod shot for sizing reference later as well, for when I add these to the Reference thread.
> 
> View attachment 4610860
> View attachment 4610853
> View attachment 4610854
> View attachment 4610852


Very pretty! I like how the contrast is only on one side. This gives you two bags in one. Each side is very different from the other and yet it's so nice. You can plan more outfits around this bag.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Ladies in CONUS who braved Italian mail/USPS shipping - how long did it take you to get your Marco box typically?


Usually a week. (Outside the crazy Christmas shipping season)


----------



## coach943

TotinScience said:


> Ladies in CONUS who braved Italian mail/USPS shipping - how long did it take you to get your Marco box typically?


I got one as quick as three days, but a week to ten days is probably more realistic.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> I think the handle drop still looks good. If you carry by wrist, it doesn't look weird. If this is comfortable for you, I suggest going with this current 4.5" handle drop. You can change it to 4" but it might end up being a frustrating handle drop length when you're in a hurry to grab something out of your bag, but you never know unless you try out 4".


Thank you for your input   The 4.5 is very comfortable for wrist/arm carry, but the handles stick up a bit when carrying crossbody.  So i think a happy medium is 4. It wont be quite as comfortable for wrist carry, but it will work for both options!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> The 4.5” drop looks fine for how you will carry the bag, by the wrist/in your hand. But if the bag would be carried mostly as a crossbody, then a shorter drop would look better.


You are exactly right! So i am dropping it to 4 on the rest, to lower the profile a little for crossbody carry.  i will mostly hand carry this, so i think overall this works...

Thank you for your input, you zeroed in on the dilemma perfectly


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> WOW!!!  Your bag is absolutely stunning   Love how it is colorblocked....and a perfect style to showcase this beautiful Flor





southernbelle43 said:


> Just lovely!,





Kimbashop said:


> OOH, it's lovely! That black edging makes it really pop!





djfmn said:


> Gorgeous. I love the grey Flor it is such a beautiful leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.





christinemliu said:


> Joining the chorus of WOW! This showcases the Flor but also achieved the subtlety you wanted...and at the same time, you just opened up a new vista of possibilities for the Penelope Messenger!!! It was already a much loved style, but this colorblocking effect is so cool!





orchidmyst said:


> This is so nice, I like how the dark gunmetal and the dark blue lining goes so well with everything. Marco really knows how to elevate the bag to the next level.



Thank you all!! I'm really happy I get to share this with others who understand how awesome MM bags are and how personal the bespoke experience is.  I have such a deep contentment/joy/glee knowing that there's no other bag out there like mine, and that all of the aspects suit my lifestyle and the way I need to carry my belongings throughout the day.

I can't wait to take the Penelope Messenger out for a spin - I'm interested to see how much fits into it comfortably.



carterazo said:


> Very pretty! I like how the contrast is only on one side. This gives you two bags in one. Each side is very different from the other and yet it's so nice. You can plan more outfits around this bag.  Congrats!



Thank you! I was thinking to myself that I almost like the colorblock side more in some ways... but you're right, I could simply flip it around and it would look just as good, since it isn't super obvious which side is the "front" or "back".


----------



## ohmisseevee

More pictures, this time mostly of the teal Flor Goat leather, though I also had one of the front of the Penelope Messenger in medium grey Flor, and a Penelope Midi (gift for a friend) in the taupe Flor. All pictures shot in morning indirect light, with a warm indoor light inside. (Bad idea... I wish I had left the room light off.) I also ordered a Phoebe in dark blue Flor goat leather when Marco announced that during Black Friday, and I suspect that I will like the dark blue more - the teal is pretty but it's not one of the colors I gravitate to.

I forgot to take pictures of all three together - hopefully that will be tomorrow, so you can better see the differences between the taupe and grey especially.

All three of the Flor leathers and bags have that lovely subtle shine/texture of the pattern, which is not ostentatious or too busy even for me. I do personally feel that this pattern is better suited for simpler designs and smaller bags, but I think much of that may be my personal preference.

Lovely hardware as always, and I especially like the chain for the Flora. It's weighty without being super heavy, and the whole bag is very light on. Definitely a small bag, though, so it is better suited for running errands or situations when you are not able to carry a large bag.  I requested no modifications on the Penelope Midi, and no modifications on the Flora except the colorblocking (the sides and wristlet were done in teal Nappa) and the additional all-leather messenger strap.


---

*Design*: Penelope Messenger
*Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
*Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
*Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
*Lining*: Dark Blue
*Modifications*: 1.2" wide adjustable crossbody strap



---
*Design*: Penelope Midi
*Leather*: Taupe Flor
*Hardware*: Light Gold
*Lining*: Burgundy
*Modifications*: none





---
*Design*: Flora
*Leather*: Teal Flor
*Accents*: Teal Nappa side panels, wristlet strap, and crossbody strap
*Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
*Lining*: Dark Grey
*Straps*: chain strap, adjustable leather strap, adjustable leather wristlet


----------



## southernbelle43

Beautiful bags ladies these photos are making me really excited to get my Flor Juliet midi.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful bags ladies these photos are making me really excited to get my Flor Juliet midi.


I cannot wait to see your Flor Juliet midi and then we will be bag twins. Which color did you get?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I cannot wait to see your Flor Juliet midi and then we will be bag twins. Which color did you get?


The gray one.


----------



## tenKrat

@ohmisseevee, your Penelope messenger is lovely with the colorblock. The teal Flora is so cute.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> The gray one.


Definitely bag twins. I love my grey flor midi Juliet.


----------



## Kimbashop

My new Modena in black Nappa, silver HW, and lilac lining. I am seriously loving this bag. The silver hardware and nappa (smooth and a bit shiny) make it feel contemporary yet still manages to feel classic. I love the exposed zippers on the top and front and the studs. The lilac lining is gorgeous.

As requested, I include photos of what was in my bag this morning. I could have _easily _fit more items: here is my 13" laptop, eyeglass case, phone, key fob, makeup pouch, slim wallet, and apple. One thing to note is its triangular profile, slimmer at the top so you have to organize accordingly. Also, as others have noted, the bag is tall, almost square in shape. I am 5'8" and the profile works for me.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> My new Modena in black Nappa, silver HW, and lilac lining. I am seriously loving this bag. The silver hardware and nappa (smooth and a bit shiny) make it feel contemporary yet still manages to feel classic. I love the exposed zippers on the top and front and the studs. The lilac lining is gorgeous.
> 
> As requested, I include photos of what was in my bag this morning. I could have _easily _fit more items: here is my 13" laptop, eyeglass case, phone, key fob, makeup pouch, slim wallet, and apple. One thing to note is its triangular profile, slimmer at the top so you have to organize accordingly. Also, as others have noted, the bag is tall, almost square in shape. I am 5'8" and the profile works for me.
> 
> View attachment 4611511
> 
> View attachment 4611516
> View attachment 4611518
> View attachment 4611519
> View attachment 4611520


Wow this is a gorgeous. I love the black leather with the lining you selected. Stunning. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> My new Modena in black Nappa, silver HW, and lilac lining. I am seriously loving this bag. The silver hardware and nappa (smooth and a bit shiny) make it feel contemporary yet still manages to feel classic. I love the exposed zippers on the top and front and the studs. The lilac lining is gorgeous.
> 
> As requested, I include photos of what was in my bag this morning. I could have _easily _fit more items: here is my 13" laptop, eyeglass case, phone, key fob, makeup pouch, slim wallet, and apple. One thing to note is its triangular profile, slimmer at the top so you have to organize accordingly. Also, as others have noted, the bag is tall, almost square in shape. I am 5'8" and the profile works for me.
> 
> View attachment 4611511
> 
> View attachment 4611516
> View attachment 4611518
> View attachment 4611519
> View attachment 4611520




@Kimbashop , your black Modena has such a classic look, and it looks wonderful in that black Nappa leather.  The design is so professional - perfect for work! - but does not lack in the stylishness factor.  As you say, the silver hardware of the studs and zippers definitely give it a contemporary feel.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Wow this is a gorgeous. I love the black leather with the lining you selected. Stunning. Enjoy your lovely new bag.





ohmisseevee said:


> @Kimbashop , your black Modena has such a classic look, and it looks wonderful in that black Nappa leather.  The design is so professional - perfect for work! - but does not lack in the stylish factor.  As you say, the silver hardware of the studs and zippers definitely give it a contemporary feel.



Thank you, both. I'm really loving it. I agonized over the hardware choice, and am happy with how it looks with the black shiny leather.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you, both. I'm really loving it. I agonized over the hardware choice, and am happy with how it looks with the black shiny leather.



The cool thing about black (and I hear often folks hating on black bags/leather, i.e. say it's boring and so on) is that it's incredibly versatile and will look good with any hardware.  The different hardware can give the bag a different look.

Want a more classic, upscale look? Gold.
Want a classic and understated look? Silver.
Want a more edgy look? Dark gunmetal or black.
Want a slightly more rustic look? Copper/brass.

And of course the black bag is easy to match to many outfits as well, especially if you wear a lot of dark colors or have a skin tone that matches up well to black leather.

I don't care what anyone says - I love a good, classic black bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> My new Modena in black Nappa, silver HW, and lilac lining. I am seriously loving this bag. The silver hardware and nappa (smooth and a bit shiny) make it feel contemporary yet still manages to feel classic. I love the exposed zippers on the top and front and the studs. The lilac lining is gorgeous.
> 
> As requested, I include photos of what was in my bag this morning. I could have _easily _fit more items: here is my 13" laptop, eyeglass case, phone, key fob, makeup pouch, slim wallet, and apple. One thing to note is its triangular profile, slimmer at the top so you have to organize accordingly. Also, as others have noted, the bag is tall, almost square in shape. I am 5'8" and the profile works for me.
> 
> View attachment 4611511
> 
> View attachment 4611516
> View attachment 4611518
> View attachment 4611519
> View attachment 4611520


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures, this time mostly of the teal Flor Goat leather, though I also had one of the front of the Penelope Messenger in medium grey Flor, and a Penelope Midi (gift for a friend) in the taupe Flor. All pictures shot in morning indirect light, with a warm indoor light inside. (Bad idea... I wish I had left the room light off.) I also ordered a Phoebe in dark blue Flor goat leather when Marco announced that during Black Friday, and I suspect that I will like the dark blue more - the teal is pretty but it's not one of the colors I gravitate to.
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of all three together - hopefully that will be tomorrow, so you can better see the differences between the taupe and grey especially.
> 
> All three of the Flor leathers and bags have that lovely subtle shine/texture of the pattern, which is not ostentatious or too busy even for me. I do personally feel that this pattern is better suited for simpler designs and smaller bags, but I think much of that may be my personal preference.
> 
> Lovely hardware as always, and I especially like the chain for the Flora. It's weighty without being super heavy, and the whole bag is very light on. Definitely a small bag, though, so it is better suited for running errands or situations when you are not able to carry a large bag.  I requested no modifications on the Penelope Midi, and no modifications on the Flora except the colorblocking (the sides and wristlet were done in teal Nappa) and the additional all-leather messenger strap.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide adjustable crossbody strap
> 
> View attachment 4611354
> 
> ---
> *Design*: Penelope Midi
> *Leather*: Taupe Flor
> *Hardware*: Light Gold
> *Lining*: Burgundy
> *Modifications*: none
> 
> View attachment 4611353
> View attachment 4611352
> 
> 
> ---
> *Design*: Flora
> *Leather*: Teal Flor
> *Accents*: Teal Nappa side panels, wristlet strap, and crossbody strap
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Grey
> *Straps*: chain strap, adjustable leather strap, adjustable leather wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4611347
> View attachment 4611344
> View attachment 4611345
> View attachment 4611346
> View attachment 4611348
> View attachment 4611349
> View attachment 4611350
> View attachment 4611351



They are all stunning, makes me very excited to receive my Flor bags!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My new Modena in black Nappa, silver HW, and lilac lining. I am seriously loving this bag. The silver hardware and nappa (smooth and a bit shiny) make it feel contemporary yet still manages to feel classic. I love the exposed zippers on the top and front and the studs. The lilac lining is gorgeous.
> 
> As requested, I include photos of what was in my bag this morning. I could have _easily _fit more items: here is my 13" laptop, eyeglass case, phone, key fob, makeup pouch, slim wallet, and apple. One thing to note is its triangular profile, slimmer at the top so you have to organize accordingly. Also, as others have noted, the bag is tall, almost square in shape. I am 5'8" and the profile works for me.
> 
> View attachment 4611511
> 
> View attachment 4611516
> View attachment 4611518
> View attachment 4611519
> View attachment 4611520


Fabulous bag, i love the leather choice and the lilac lining...its so classic and also so practical....thank you for the pix   Its now on my wishlist for a travel handbag


----------



## jbags07

Here is a Flor Flora question!  Phoebe too....for those who ordered these styles in the Flor, did you get the Flor leather on the whole bag, or did you do the sides in nappa like @ohmisseevee ’s Teal Flora?  When i ordered my teal and navy Flor Floras, and taupe Phoebe, it didn’t occur to me to do that....wondering if i should change that before Marco makes the bags...

What are all of your preferences?
Poll: colorblock the sides with nappa? Or use all over Flor?


----------



## anitalilac

jbags07 said:


> Here is a Flor Flora question!  Phoebe too....for those who ordered these styles in the Flor, did you get the Flor leather on the whole bag, or did you do the sides in nappa like @ohmisseevee ’s Teal Flora?  When i ordered my teal and navy Flor Floras, and taupe Phoebe, it didn’t occur to me to do that....wondering if i should change that before Marco makes the bags...
> 
> What are all of your preferences?
> Poll: colorblock the sides with nappa? Or use all over Flor?


I would go with Colorblock with Napa.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> The cool thing about black (and I hear often folks hating on black bags/leather, i.e. say it's boring and so on) is that it's incredibly versatile and will look good with any hardware.  The different hardware can give the bag a different look.
> 
> Want a more classic, upscale look? Gold.
> Want a classic and understated look? Silver.
> Want a more edgy look? Dark gunmetal or black.
> Want a slightly more rustic look? Copper/brass.
> 
> And of course the black bag is easy to match to many outfits as well, especially if you wear a lot of dark colors or have a skin tone that matches up well to black leather.
> 
> I don't care what anyone says - I love a good, classic black bag.



nice hardware analysis! Yes, I agree - I love a good classic black bag too.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Ladies in CONUS who braved Italian mail/USPS shipping - how long did it take you to get your Marco box typically?



My last shipment left Marco's workshop Nov. 26 and was delivered to me Dec. 3. I live on the east coast. But this was one of the faster shipments. It's taken longer before.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Here is a Flor Flora question!  Phoebe too....for those who ordered these styles in the Flor, did you get the Flor leather on the whole bag, or did you do the sides in nappa like @ohmisseevee ’s Teal Flora?  When i ordered my teal and navy Flor Floras, and taupe Phoebe, it didn’t occur to me to do that....wondering if i should change that before Marco makes the bags...
> 
> What are all of your preferences?
> Poll: colorblock the sides with nappa? Or use all over Flor?



I think the colorblocking is cool! Particularly on a Phoebe, it may play up the flap design. But for spring, an all Flor Flora may be a really cute accessory...just thoughts!


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> I think the colorblocking is cool! Particularly on a Phoebe, it may play up the flap design. But for spring, an all Flor Flora may be a really cute accessory...just thoughts!



Either way, i think they will be beautiful, Flor is so   Thank u for your thoughts


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> *Either way, i think they will be beautiful*, Flor is so   Thank u for your thoughts



I agree!

I have a thing for subtle colorblocking  which is why I chose to do the sides and strap in a solid color vs. the Flor goat.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I agree. I have a thing for subtle colorblocking  which is why I chose to do the sides and strap in a solid color vs. the Flor goat.



Bespoke is awesome. But all the choices makes it hard sometimes to make a decision


----------



## meeh16

love it.  now it is making me second guessing the light gunmetal hardware I picked for my Grey Flor Daphne.

Hopefully I will get it by tomorrow.  There was a problem with the delivery and it was supposed to arrive Tuesday.  Marco was fantastic in sorting out the problem.  They said it should be delivered today - crossing my fingers it will be 



ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures, this time mostly of the teal Flor Goat leather, though I also had one of the front of the Penelope Messenger in medium grey Flor, and a Penelope Midi (gift for a friend) in the taupe Flor. All pictures shot in morning indirect light, with a warm indoor light inside. (Bad idea... I wish I had left the room light off.) I also ordered a Phoebe in dark blue Flor goat leather when Marco announced that during Black Friday, and I suspect that I will like the dark blue more - the teal is pretty but it's not one of the colors I gravitate to.
> 
> I forgot to take pictures of all three together - hopefully that will be tomorrow, so you can better see the differences between the taupe and grey especially.
> 
> All three of the Flor leathers and bags have that lovely subtle shine/texture of the pattern, which is not ostentatious or too busy even for me. I do personally feel that this pattern is better suited for simpler designs and smaller bags, but I think much of that may be my personal preference.
> 
> Lovely hardware as always, and I especially like the chain for the Flora. It's weighty without being super heavy, and the whole bag is very light on. Definitely a small bag, though, so it is better suited for running errands or situations when you are not able to carry a large bag.  I requested no modifications on the Penelope Midi, and no modifications on the Flora except the colorblocking (the sides and wristlet were done in teal Nappa) and the additional all-leather messenger strap.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> *Design*: Penelope Messenger
> *Leather*: Medium Grey Flor
> *Accents*: Black Nappa back panel, trim, and crossbody strap + black stitching + black edge paint
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Blue
> *Modifications*: 1.2" wide adjustable crossbody strap
> 
> View attachment 4611354
> 
> ---
> *Design*: Penelope Midi
> *Leather*: Taupe Flor
> *Hardware*: Light Gold
> *Lining*: Burgundy
> *Modifications*: none
> 
> View attachment 4611353
> View attachment 4611352
> 
> 
> ---
> *Design*: Flora
> *Leather*: Teal Flor
> *Accents*: Teal Nappa side panels, wristlet strap, and crossbody strap
> *Hardware*: Dark Gunmetal
> *Lining*: Dark Grey
> *Straps*: chain strap, adjustable leather strap, adjustable leather wristlet
> 
> View attachment 4611347
> View attachment 4611344
> View attachment 4611345
> View attachment 4611346
> View attachment 4611348
> View attachment 4611349
> View attachment 4611350
> View attachment 4611351


.


----------



## meeh16

jbags07 said:


> Here is a Flor Flora question!  Phoebe too....for those who ordered these styles in the Flor, did you get the Flor leather on the whole bag, or did you do the sides in nappa like @ohmisseevee ’s Teal Flora?  When i ordered my teal and navy Flor Floras, and taupe Phoebe, it didn’t occur to me to do that....wondering if i should change that before Marco makes the bags...
> 
> What are all of your preferences?
> Poll: colorblock the sides with nappa? Or use all over Flor?


I ordered a Daphne and have Nappa dark grey leather on the sides/trims/straps


----------



## ohmisseevee

meeh16 said:


> love it.  now it is making me second guessing the light gunmetal hardware I picked for my Grey Flor Daphne.
> 
> Hopefully I will get it by tomorrow.  There was a problem with the delivery and it was supposed to arrive Tuesday.  Marco was fantastic in sorting out the problem.  They said it should be delivered today - crossing my fingers it will be



This sounds perfectly lovely to me! Please share pictures when you open up your MM box, can't wait to see how the Daphne looks with the Flor leather! 

I usually either go gold hardware or dark gunmetal. I used to be into silver hardware but all of my favorite colors really pop with gold, or I like to go with dark hardware for the bit of edginess


----------



## meeh16

ohmisseevee said:


> This sounds perfectly lovely to me! Please share pictures when you open up your MM box, can't wait to see how the Daphne looks with the Flor leather!
> 
> I usually either go gold hardware or dark gunmetal. I used to be into silver hardware but all of my favorite colors really pop with gold, or I like to go with dark hardware for the bit of edginess


will do.  seeing the dark gunmetal brings out the the subtle shine of the flor leather, it makes me wonder if the light gunmetal will be bland


----------



## ohmisseevee

meeh16 said:


> will do.  seeing the dark gunmetal brings out the the subtle shine of the flor leather, it makes me wonder if the light gunmetal will be bland



I don't think so. Light gunmetal might draw more attention to the darker spots in the pattern, or highlight / match the shine of the silver. I think it will still accent the Flor pattern well, just in a different way.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Seeing those lovely Flor bags makes me regret not having ordered one. Would have been lovely colour-blocked in a Mia. Hope to see more of those beautiful Flor creations!


----------



## meeh16

Received my Daphne in Grey Flor Leather with Grey Nappa leather and light metal hardwares


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I don't think so. Light gunmetal might draw more attention to the darker spots in the pattern, or highlight / match the shine of the silver. I think it will still accent the Flor pattern well, just in a different way.


I agree. I have dark gunmetal on my Flor midi Juliet and it looks lovely. I love the Teal with the silver HW and I think the grey you can go either way.


----------



## djfmn

meeh16 said:


> View attachment 4612838
> View attachment 4612836
> View attachment 4612834
> View attachment 4612832
> View attachment 4612830
> View attachment 4612832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Daphne in Grey Flor Leather with Grey Nappa leather and light metal hardwares


Wow and wow and wow. This is just gorgeous. I love Daphne and in Flor it is stunning.


----------



## ohmisseevee

@meeh16 your Daphne is so beautiful in the Flor!  The light gunmetal hardware goes really well with the lining you chose and I like the colorblock options that you chose.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I just received the Luna I purchased during the MM Sample Sale, but I have decided to rehome it via the BST Facebook group - I don't like the color as much as I thought I would, and even though the silver hardware and silver lining look nice with the bag, I don't prefer them and with other bags that occupy the same usage cases (casual crossbody messenger bags), I don't think I will reach for this one.

I think if I order a Luna for myself, I would choose a textured leather - maybe a metallic pebbled leather, or even the Tweed Calf - and add a slip pocket on the back.

However, I did take a few photos for any ladies who are interested in this style themselves. It is deceptively roomy, but because of the shape it won't be too bulky even if filled up with stuff. Happy to do a "what's in my bag" type picture if anyone wants to see what it looks like filled with stuff. The Nappa leather is SO buttery and smooth, and I think if the color had been more my taste (burgundy or a dark purple, or even black) I'd still be deciding whether or not to keep the Luna!


----------



## southernbelle43

All of the Flor leather bags look great. it is such a unique leather. I wish mine would come soon (said the little child in me).


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> All of the Flor leather bags look great. it is such a unique leather. I wish mine would come soon (said the little child in me).



Marco has such an eye for design.  It is so unique and I've never seen anything like it.  I think it's fantastic that it is not something that could be rubbed off.  It will be interesting to see how it wears over time!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I just received the Luna I purchased during the MM Sample Sale, but I have decided to rehome it via the BST Facebook group - I don't like the color as much as I thought I would, and even though the silver hardware and silver lining look nice with the bag, I don't prefer them and with other bags that occupy the same usage cases (casual crossbody messenger bags), I don't think I will reach for this one.
> 
> I think if I order a Luna for myself, I would choose a textured leather - maybe a metallic pebbled leather, or even the Tweed Calf - and add a slip pocket on the back.
> 
> However, I did take a few photos for any ladies who are interested in this style themselves. It is deceptively roomy, but because of the shape it won't be too bulky even if filled up with stuff. Happy to do a "what's in my bag" type picture if anyone wants to see what it looks like filled with stuff. The Nappa leather is SO buttery and smooth, and I think if the color had been more my taste (burgundy or a dark purple, or even black) I'd still be deciding whether or not to keep the Luna!


I love this leather it is such a gorgeous color. I happen to love all shades of blue and this is one of my favorites. I bet it will be quickly purchased off the BST.


----------



## jbags07

meeh16 said:


> I ordered a Daphne and have Nappa dark grey leather on the sides/trims/straps


Oohhh, i can’t wait to see your Reveal!  Sounds beautiful 

Edit:  just saw it!  Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kimbashop

meeh16 said:


> View attachment 4612838
> View attachment 4612836
> View attachment 4612834
> View attachment 4612832
> View attachment 4612830
> View attachment 4612832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Daphne in Grey Flor Leather with Grey Nappa leather and light metal hardwares


This so pretty!


----------



## meeh16

djfmn said:


> Wow and wow and wow. This is just gorgeous. I love Daphne and in Flor it is stunning.



Thank you. I am really impressed and blown away.  The flor has 2 shines: dark and light ones.  The light gunmetal compliments the light shiny part of the leather.



ohmisseevee said:


> @meeh16 your Daphne is so beautiful in the Flor!  The light gunmetal hardware goes really well with the lining you chose and I like the colorblock options that you chose.


Thank you. I love blue so I asked Marco if it will go well given it is my first time ordering a bespoke piece.  Marco suggested black or grey nappa leather but I knew I wanted to have an all grey bag so I picked the grey one.



jbags07 said:


> Oohhh, i can’t wait to see your Reveal!  Sounds beautiful
> 
> Edit:  just saw it!  Absolutely gorgeous





Kimbashop said:


> This so pretty!


Thank you.

I am rocking it today.  It is raining here so it is gloomy and no sun.  Hopefully i'll be able to take some outside pics. it is really a stunning piece.

it makes me regret not getting the blue one. That one really catches my eyes first but I went with the grey as i didn't have any grey bag.  maybe if it comes back and MM has a promo, i'll order a Penelope version.

Now I can't wait for my Rua Angelica.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Taking my Penelope Messenger out on errands and to work! Instead of the default strap I hooked up my leather Tea Rose strap from Coach.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Taking my Penelope Messenger out on errands and to work! Instead of the default strap I hooked up my leather Tea Rose strap from Coach.


How perfect with your outfit


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Taking my Penelope Messenger out on errands and to work! Instead of the default strap I hooked up my leather Tea Rose strap from Coach.


 Love the coach strap with the bag and your outfit.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> How perfect with your outfit





Kimbashop said:


> Love the coach strap with the bag and your outfit.



Thank you both!  I feel really raggedy today - I don't normally wear ugly sweaters to work, but I haven't been really well / have been feeling really run down, so I just wanted to be comfortable.

The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both!  I feel really raggedy today - I don't normally wear ugly sweaters to work, but I haven't been really well / have been feeling really run down, so I just wanted to be comfortable.
> 
> The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?


I do see it and I don’t think I have noticed that before.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I do see it and I don’t think I have noticed that before.



I did email Marco to ask about it and he says the folds are normal on the Penelope Messenger, especially when the bag becomes heavy.  I probably stuffed in more than I would normally carry with this purse, so I'm going to see if reducing the load helps at all.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both!  I feel really raggedy today - I don't normally wear ugly sweaters to work, but I haven't been really well / have been feeling really run down, so I just wanted to be comfortable.
> 
> The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?


Yes. I have this problem as well. Hate it, but it doesn’t stop me from carrying the bag. I have two Penelope Messengers, one with original strap attachment, and one with d-rings. The original strap attachment hardly pulls at all. I wish I had known this. If I ever order another Penelope Messenger I will get the straps attached like the Luna.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I did email Marco to ask about it and he says the folds are normal on the Penelope Messenger, especially when the bag becomes heavy.  I probably stuffed in more than I would normally carry with this purse, so I'm going to see if reducing the load helps at all.


That probably explains it.  Mine has the original straps also.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both!  I feel really raggedy today - I don't normally wear ugly sweaters to work, but I haven't been really well / have been feeling really run down, so I just wanted to be comfortable.
> 
> The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?



My Soulmate Midi with the default D-ring connector does this too. I'd prefer it doesn't, but it also doesn't bother me too much as it's not as much lifted as yours is looking. And I usually use the shorter strap for arm carry anyway.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> Ladies in CONUS who braved Italian mail/USPS shipping - how long did it take you to get your Marco box typically?


I have a package coming EMS and it was accepted in Italy on 12/4 and hasn't had any status updates since. I'm a bit worried about it because another EMS package coming from him updated the whole way and arrived in a week (and that one week transit included a holiday).


----------



## christinemliu

meeh16 said:


> View attachment 4612838
> View attachment 4612836
> View attachment 4612834
> View attachment 4612832
> View attachment 4612830
> View attachment 4612832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received my Daphne in Grey Flor Leather with Grey Nappa leather and light metal hardwares


Your Daphne is super gorgeous! It's so striking how the nappa contrasts with Flor. My favorite MM lining color is the light blue!!! I have several with this, similar to your combo and it's awesome. Also, it never hurts to ask him...if you want something in the blue, Marco might have some extra/leftover!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I have a package coming EMS and it was accepted in Italy on 12/4 and hasn't had any status updates since. I'm a bit worried about it because another EMS package coming from him updated the whole way and arrived in a week (and that one week transit included a holiday).


I have a package that was sent on Dec 3 and there was finally an update on Dec
13. I think close to Christmas with all the packages being shipped the delays are longer unfortunately.


----------



## djfmn

Marco during an email discussion about Flor told me the workshop has been working on lots of Flor bags this past week and will be working on more this coming week. He said the workshop will be shipping out lots of Flor bags this week and next week. Hoping we will see lots of Flor bag photos on tpf in the coming weeks. I absolutely love this leather and the reveals have been amazing. So all the ladies waiting for Flor your bags might be arriving soon. Hopefully the shipping will be timely although as we know with all these Christmas packages we might have to wait a little longer. Lets hope not!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Marco during an email discussion about Flor told me the workshop has been working on lots of Flor bags this past week and will be working on more this coming week. He said the workshop will be shipping out lots of Flor bags this week and next week. Hoping we will see lots of Flor bag photos on tpf in the coming weeks. I absolutely love this leather and the reveals have been amazing. So all the ladies waiting for Flor your bags might be arriving soon. Hopefully the shipping will be timely although as we know with all these Christmas packages we might have to wait a little longer. Lets hope not!!!!


Yea. I hope mine is one of them. I ordered almost as soon as I saw the new leather.


----------



## anitalilac

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you both!  I feel really raggedy today - I don't normally wear ugly sweaters to work, but I haven't been really well / have been feeling really run down, so I just wanted to be comfortable.
> 
> The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?


That is the most thing that bothers me about my Zhoe Legend.


----------



## HermesHope

My Flor bag is in transit - hooray!!!!!! It’s my main Christmas present.


----------



## meeh16

christinemliu said:


> Your Daphne is super gorgeous! It's so striking how the nappa contrasts with Flor. My favorite MM lining color is the light blue!!! I have several with this, similar to your combo and it's awesome. Also, it never hurts to ask him...if you want something in the blue, Marco might have some extra/leftover!


Thank you.  Been using it every day.  As much as I want to, my wallet cannot afford a new bag right now.  I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I have a package that was sent on Dec 3 and there was finally an update on Dec
> 13. I think close to Christmas with all the packages being shipped the delays are longer unfortunately.


I am in the same boat - an update about it being processed in Italian facility on the 13th and not much beyond that. Marco said that based on his discussion with the Italian side, all is good. It's just taking forever - I really hope it manages to make it to the States before Christmas, but it's getting rather close now!


----------



## tastangan

Does anyone have a Victoria Midi with a zipper closure? I just wondering what it looks like when it's cinched and also when it's opened up to look more like a tote.


----------



## carterazo

Anyone else tempted by the remaining Flor leather?   The email mentioned bags, but I want slg's...  No mention of any discounts, though.  Somebody take away my credit card!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Anyone else tempted by the remaining Flor leather?   The email mentioned bags, but I want slg's...  No mention of any discounts, though.  Somebody take away my credit card!


I am really tempted I love the Flor leather and I know MM cannot source any more once this is gone. I know I don't need another bag but I am looking at the taupe or the dark blue Flor. I am thinking either a Zhoe or Mia.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I already got a Phoebe in the dark blue Flor, and I'm not sure that I want any of the Flors in a larger bag, even though it is very beautiful leather.

Still, none of the other designs are calling out to me in that leather... though I am very tempted by the Daphne.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> I already got a Phoebe in the dark blue Flor, and I'm not sure that I want any of the Flors in a larger bag, even though it is very beautiful leather.
> 
> Still, none of the other designs are calling out to me in that leather... though I am very tempted by the Daphne.


I got a Phoebe too, but in the taupe.  I am debating another one, but don't know if to go for grey or yet another blue item in the dark blue....  Sigh.


----------



## meeh16

carterazo said:


> Anyone else tempted by the remaining Flor leather?   The email mentioned bags, but I want slg's...  No mention of any discounts, though.  Somebody take away my credit card!



I am but my finance says no


----------



## HermesHope

I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...


----------



## Aminu

ohmisseevee said:


> The only thing that I'm a little disappointed about with the bag is that the edges where the strap connects with the bag's D-rings "lift up" (you can kind of see this in the photo) - does anyone else have this problem?



I have the exact same issue with my Zhoe in merinos - but not with my Zhoe in nappa. I think it must be due to using a thinner leather. I even had extra backing added to the merinos, but it clearly doesn't stop this from happening - even when the bag is empty. Perhaps the thinner leathers require some additional stitching in this area to hold it down? I will have to bear this in mind if I order another messenger style and most likely stick to nappa or pompei.


----------



## ajamy

tastangan said:


> Does anyone have a Victoria Midi with a zipper closure? I just wondering what it looks like when it's cinched and also when it's opened up to look more like a tote.


I think if you had the zipper closure, the bag could only be tote style or cinched.  I don’t see how you could have both with a zipper.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752


Wow wow and wow. First of all I hope you feel better soon. But this bag is really something that would cheer me up. It is absolutely gorgeous and if I remember correctly you have some amazing Hermes scarves that will be wonderful. I am in love with your bag. Enjoy.


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752



Oooh, this is gorgeous!!! I think this bag is perfect for the leather and color. I like it muuuch more than the sample in taupe. (Makes me excited to see my bag in the near future!) I hope it brings you joy and makes you smile. Feel better soon!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Aminu said:


> I have the exact same issue with my Zhoe in merinos - but not with my Zhoe in nappa. I think it must be due to using a thinner leather. I even had extra backing added to the merinos, but it clearly doesn't stop this from happening - even when the bag is empty. Perhaps the thinner leathers require some additional stitching in this area to hold it down? I will have to bear this in mind if I order another messenger style and most likely stick to nappa or pompei.



Good to know.  I might have to ask Marco about this since I have a couple more bags on order, and see if he could provide reinforced stitching or something to prevent this, or if he has another solution.


----------



## ElainePG

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752


Why am I not surprised that you bought a *BLUE* one, @HermesHope ?  

I'm sorry you're not feeling well today. I hope this gorgeous Victoria lifts your spirits a bit. It is a stunning bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752



This Victoria Midi turned out _gorgeous_ in the dark teal Flor with teal colorblocking on the straps and leather accents.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Midi soulmate in washed lamb dark plum as my diaper bag! 
Not sure what happened to the corner though.


----------



## pdxhb

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752



This just takes my breath away it is so beautiful!

I hope you are on the mend and feel better soon. No fun to be down, especially this time of year.


----------



## bonniekir

yellow_tulip said:


> Midi soulmate in washed lamb dark plum as my diaper bag!
> Not sure what happened to the corner though.



What a gorgeous colour! So rich and deep! I regret not getting this lamb, because I have lots of bags in this colour theme.
And now I want a Victoria in it.. sigh! 

The variations are just natural ones due to the nature of the skin. No worries! 
I find stripes from veins etc in lamb skin as well ..Marco does a great job in trying to place these on a less obvious place..


----------



## bonniekir

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752



It is beautiful in the Teal!! I love it!
Congrats!!


----------



## VanBod1525

I've not bought a new bag in a while, and I have too many.... but, I think I will order a dark teal Flor Penny Messenger. I don't think I could do a bigger bag in this. I'm not really a floral person a when the leather launched, I struggled to picture what style would work. If the dark teal is no longer available, I may go taupe or grey.


----------



## orchidmyst

yellow_tulip said:


> Midi soulmate in washed lamb dark plum as my diaper bag!
> Not sure what happened to the corner though.


The washed lamb is extremely delicate and shows marks and scratches very easily. 
Some people like it and some don't.
Personally, I really like the texture of the washed lamb and I keep touching my washed lamb bag whenever I use it.
Also amazed that the midi soulmate is enough as a diaper bag for you.
I have to use the Selene to fit all my junk.
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, my gray Flor Juliet midi is on its way, just in time for Christmas.


----------



## piosavsfan

My second try at a Minerva turned out much better than the first. I love my new Minerva in Wisteria!  The color is gorgeous and the metallic calf leather is the softest and smooshiest MM leather I have tried.  It is what I've been looking for all along with my various attempts at MM bags (tried pebbled, merinos, Africa, nappa and crystal goat and didn't like any of them). I also love the lilac lining with this leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> My second try at a Minerva turned out much better than the first. I love my new Minerva in Wisteria!  The color is gorgeous and the metallic calf leather is the softest and smooshiest MM leather I have tried.  It is what I've been looking for all along with my various attempts at MM bags (tried pebbled, merinos, Africa, nappa and crystal goat and didn't like any of them). I also love the lilac lining with this leather.
> View attachment 4619602
> View attachment 4619604


That is  really lovely!


----------



## ElainePG

piosavsfan said:


> My second try at a Minerva turned out much better than the first. I love my new Minerva in Wisteria!  The color is gorgeous and the metallic calf leather is the softest and smooshiest MM leather I have tried.  It is what I've been looking for all along with my various attempts at MM bags (tried pebbled, merinos, Africa, nappa and crystal goat and didn't like any of them). I also love the lilac lining with this leather.
> View attachment 4619602
> View attachment 4619604


Gorgeous bag, and I just love the happy pop of lining color!


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I’m not well today, so I couldn’t take many photos, but here is my newly arrived handbag - midi Victoria in dark teal Flor...
> 
> View attachment 4618750
> View attachment 4618751
> View attachment 4618752


Hope you are felling better   I think the teal Flor looks just beautiful in midi Victoria  this is a stunning bag!


----------



## jbags07

yellow_tulip said:


> Midi soulmate in washed lamb dark plum as my diaper bag!
> Not sure what happened to the corner though.


Looks gorgeous in that plumb lamb!


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> My second try at a Minerva turned out much better than the first. I love my new Minerva in Wisteria!  The color is gorgeous and the metallic calf leather is the softest and smooshiest MM leather I have tried.  It is what I've been looking for all along with my various attempts at MM bags (tried pebbled, merinos, Africa, nappa and crystal goat and didn't like any of them). I also love the lilac lining with this leather.
> View attachment 4619602
> View attachment 4619604


Wow! I have this leather/color and love it too. I think it looks amazing in the Minerva!


----------



## yellow_tulip

orchidmyst said:


> The washed lamb is extremely delicate and shows marks and scratches very easily.
> Some people like it and some don't.
> Personally, I really like the texture of the washed lamb and I keep touching my washed lamb bag whenever I use it.
> Also amazed that the midi soulmate is enough as a diaper bag for you.
> I have to use the Selene to fit all my junk.
> Enjoy your bag!


Yep definitely like the texture. I think I must’ve scrape it against something but oh well I’m not really fussed. And yes definitely big enough but then again I don’t have to carry bottles/formula


----------



## yellow_tulip

bonniekir said:


> What a gorgeous colour! So rich and deep! I regret not getting this lamb, because I have lots of bags in this colour theme.
> And now I want a Victoria in it.. sigh!
> 
> The variations are just natural ones due to the nature of the skin. No worries!
> I find stripes from veins etc in lamb skin as well ..Marco does a great job in trying to place these on a less obvious place..


Definitely a gorgeous colour! Funny how the majority of my bags are black however when it comes to mm I’m all about colour!


----------



## yellow_tulip

piosavsfan said:


> My second try at a Minerva turned out much better than the first. I love my new Minerva in Wisteria!  The color is gorgeous and the metallic calf leather is the softest and smooshiest MM leather I have tried.  It is what I've been looking for all along with my various attempts at MM bags (tried pebbled, merinos, Africa, nappa and crystal goat and didn't like any of them). I also love the lilac lining with this leather.
> View attachment 4619602
> View attachment 4619604


Wow the leather looks yummy


----------



## jbags07

yellow_tulip said:


> Yep definitely like the texture. I think I must’ve scrape it against something but oh well I’m not really fussed. And yes definitely big enough but then again I don’t have to carry bottles/formula



I have 2 lamb bags from Marco and some Chanel lamb...its my favorite leather but its very delicate...so yummy and soft its worth it, just have to be careful with it...


----------



## yellow_tulip

jbags07 said:


> I have 2 lamb bags from Marco and some Chanel lamb...its my favorite leather but its very delicate...so yummy and soft its worth it, just have to be careful with it...


Oh god I haven’t been careful at all!! Haha no wonder


----------



## piosavsfan

Ok I am definitely going to need another bag in a metallic calf leather. I like blues, purples and pinks so I am thinking either magenta, dark amethyst, or light celeste. Some of the pictures I have seen of magenta, it looks more red to me than what I think of as a magenta color. Anyone have a picture that is close to real life color?


----------



## TotinScience

yellow_tulip said:


> Definitely a gorgeous colour! Funny how the majority of my bags are black however when it comes to mm I’m all about colour!


Same here! There is a great trust in high quality of Marco's fun color leathers and limited worry of color transfer with lighter shades! I've only had a misfortune of citrus Tuscania being majorly prone to color transfer, everything else in color wears really well


----------



## djfmn

I sent Marco an email about a blue Flor bag and he responded that he is waiting for some confirmation emails. He said if they are positive it will then be sold out. Because of my slow decision making I might miss out on the dark blue Flor. Hmm I might need to change to a different color. Fortunately I like all of them although I already have a grey flor so it will have to be teal or taupe. I know it takes me forever to make a decision but as my kids always say to me "You snooze mom you lose". So I have better quit snoozing and make up my mind.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Has anyone ordered a Little Valerie with an exterior slip pocket? I am thinking about ordering it but not sure if I want a pocket that would disrupt the design with the vertical straps. Marco's design preserves the look of the back but it would be helpful to have a visual if anyone has already ordered it with this feature.


----------



## Cleda

My new dark grey Flor Penelope with a custom short strap for hand or shoulder carry. Very pleased that I did get something in Flor despite feeling unsure about the floral pattern. Love everything about this Penelope!


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Has anyone ordered a Little Valerie with an exterior slip pocket? I am thinking about ordering it but not sure if I want a pocket that would disrupt the design with the vertical straps. Marco's design preserves the look of the back but it would be helpful to have a visual if anyone has already ordered it with this feature.



I didn't, but do have a Little Valerie ordered. Just excited to hear someone else is considering it. I haven't seen much discussion or reveals of Little Valerie so far.


----------



## LuvNLux

Cleda said:


> My new dark grey Flor Penelope with a custom short strap for hand or shoulder carry. Very pleased that I did get something in Flor despite feeling unsure about the floral pattern. Love everything about this Penelope!
> View attachment 4620281



Love your pretty bag.  Very clever of you to order a custom short strap.  Is that for shoulder carry or hand carry?


----------



## bonniekir

VanBod1525 said:


> I've not bought a new bag in a while, and I have too many.... but, I think I will order a dark teal Flor Penny Messenger. I don't think I could do a bigger bag in this. I'm not really a floral person a when the leather launched, I struggled to picture what style would work. If the dark teal is no longer available, I may go taupe or grey.


 Lol.. exactly my thoughts! I am not a dainty floral person , but a messenger I can allways pull off ! I ordered a phoebe in the grey Flor and reserved teal flor for a larger bag.. but I think it will be the messenger! So go ahead and ask Marco! [emoji4]


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Lol.. exactly my thoughts! I am not a dainty floral person , but a messenger I can allways pull off ! I ordered a phoebe in the grey Flor and reserved teal flor for a larger bag.. but I think it will be the messenger! So go ahead and ask Marco! [emoji4]


I am the polar opposite of a floral person....  More of a business casual person.  But for some reason the Flor does not look girly girl to me. I ordered the midi Juliet in all Flor just like MM’s original posting.  It is on its way.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> I am the polar opposite of a floral person....  More of a business casual person.  But for some reason the Flor does not look girly girl to me. I ordered the midi Juliet in all Flor just like MM’s original posting.  It is on its way.



Wow, it is interesting to know! I know that also feminine colours looks all wrong on me.. and blue ones too, but teal seems to fit! 
Looking forward to see how yours turned out ! [emoji4]


----------



## Cleda

LuvNLux said:


> Love your pretty bag.  Very clever of you to order a custom short strap.  Is that for shoulder carry or hand carry?



Mostly hand carry but I can also carry over my shoulder if I wish to. Carries quite high but still comfortable as it is flat on top. My requested strap drop is 12cm/4.7".


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I sent Marco an email about a blue Flor bag and he responded that he is waiting for some confirmation emails. He said if they are positive it will then be sold out. Because of my slow decision making I might miss out on the dark blue Flor. Hmm I might need to change to a different color. Fortunately I like all of them although I already have a grey flor so it will have to be teal or taupe. I know it takes me forever to make a decision but as my kids always say to me "You snooze mom you lose". So I have better quit snoozing and make up my mind.



Darn it, me too!  Mean while, my second option was considering a Penelope in the grey flor.  But, I ordered one in the black and white tweed already.  I also wonder if from a certain distance it would look grey....  I don't need two grey Penelope's....


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> My new dark grey Flor Penelope with a custom short strap for hand or shoulder carry. Very pleased that I did get something in Flor despite feeling unsure about the floral pattern. Love everything about this Penelope!
> View attachment 4620281


Ooooh, this is just as I imagined it!!! The short strap is perfect.  Aaaargh, now you have me thinking.....


----------



## TotinScience

Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


You and the bag look fabulous. Love the leather and the style looks terrific on you.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


So pretty!  She's perfect in that size and color.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


That little bag is totally awesome. The style, the color, the size. I think there will be one of those in my future.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


Lovely bag! Little Valerie does not get the love she deserves. What a great style.


----------



## LuvNLux

Cleda said:


> Mostly hand carry but I can also carry over my shoulder if I wish to. Carries quite high but still comfortable as it is flat on top. My requested strap drop is 12cm/4.7".
> View attachment 4620763



Thanks for taking the time to do this mod shot.  I have quite a few Penelopes.  I love this style for trying out new leathers.  Some are wristlets only, some I had Marco customize to carry crossbody, but this hand-strap is such a good idea, I may use it in the future.  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Ok I am definitely going to need another bag in a metallic calf leather. I like blues, purples and pinks so I am thinking either magenta, dark amethyst, or light celeste. Some of the pictures I have seen of magenta, it looks more red to me than what I think of as a magenta color. Anyone have a picture that is close to real life color?


I have both the magenta and scarlet metallic calf and magenta is not red at all. It is a very pretty pink. Scarlet is a bold red. I’m sorry to say I’m on vacation so can’t help you with pics but I like blues, purple and pinks too and personally like the magenta metallic more than the wisteria metallic. Do get it!


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> I have both the magenta and scarlet metallic calf and magenta is not red at all. It is a very pretty pink. Scarlet is a bold red. I’m sorry to say I’m on vacation so can’t help you with pics but I like blues, purple and pinks too and personally like the magenta metallic more than the wisteria metallic. Do get it!


I'm going to wait a bit to order (did a bit too much holiday shopping!) so if you get a chance to take pics once you are back from vaca, I would love to see them!


----------



## Kylacove

Magenta metallic


----------



## Kylacove

Compared to hot pink and black cherry nappa.


----------



## Cleda

Possibilities are just endless with MM bags. I like my Penelope with the short strap so much I am planning to get another! Trying out a new leather on a Penelope is exactly what I want to do.

@TotinScience your Little Valerie mod shots earlier in the thread was my inspiration for ordering it!

Carrying another new bag today which arrived with Flor Penelope.

Little Miss M:


----------



## bonniekir

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4621372
> 
> Compared to hot pink and black cherry nappa.



What a lovely selection of reds/ pinkish coloured og bags. [emoji41]


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Possibilities are just endless with MM bags. I like my Penelope with the short strap so much I am planning to get another! Trying out a new leather on a Penelope is exactly what I want to do.
> 
> @TotinScience your Little Valerie mod shots earlier in the thread was my inspiration for ordering it!
> 
> Carrying another new bag today which arrived with Flor Penelope.
> 
> Little Miss M:
> View attachment 4621514


Isn’t TotinScience’s Valerie the cutest thing ever!  (However, she would look good carrying a garbage bag).  The Little Miss M is one of my favorite styles. I have two.


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD



Your Little Valerie was actually what sparked my desire for one. I already quite like the look for the regular-size Valerie, but that would be more of a laptop/work bag, while the Little Valerie would just be a cute day bag / casual outing bag for me


----------



## TotinScience

@southernbelle43, I do carry trash bags on occasion and I definitely do not pull them off . But thank you! 
One of my favorite things about the little Valerie is that she lays fairly flat as she is pretty narrow profile. That of course takes away some inner real estate, but I do find her to be of a perfect size for an outing, both of date variety and casual errands. The amethyst color Pompei is just the best for smaller structured bags! 
US based ladies who braved USPS delivery earlier this month - did Santa deliver your Italian package after all? Mine is still in the wind with just one sad update from Milan that makes no sense chronologically.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> Possibilities are just endless with MM bags. I like my Penelope with the short strap so much I am planning to get another! Trying out a new leather on a Penelope is exactly what I want to do.
> 
> @TotinScience your Little Valerie mod shots earlier in the thread was my inspiration for ordering it!
> 
> Carrying another new bag today which arrived with Flor Penelope.
> 
> Little Miss M:
> View attachment 4621514


This little Miss M looks so fierce on you!


----------



## southernbelle43

The Flor Juliet midi is here. First, it is virtually impossible to describe this leather.  The beads, or whatever they are, look as though they have been melted and fused into the leather...quite unique and beautiful.  In photos they appear to be raised from the leather, but they are almost flush with it which gives it a wonderful texture.  Indoors it has a matte finish with a very slight sparkle to it. I will be eager to see how it looks outside in the sun.

It is a very flexible and "soft" leather to have the beadwork in it. I chose a red lining and it looks great with the gray.  And I am very pleased with the color.  To me the uniqueness of the leather really complements the neutrality of this color. Plus it is lightweight.
A very happy customer here. Another MM success.

I am so glad that I got a bag in this leather.  It is such fun to have something that is so unusual, created just for me.  I modified it to add the two pockets on the outside, one for phone and one for keys.


----------



## southernbelle43

Also, getting a handbag in this incredible leather for the price MM charged for it is Crazy!!.  If you have thoughts about getting one, grab it now!


----------



## Cleda

@southernbelle43 I fully concur! It is hard to describe, and so so unique. I hope while Flor will not be available again, another design using this technique will be offered in future.

The red lining goes great with the grey Flor!


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> The Flor Juliet midi is here. First, it is virtually impossible to describe this leather.  The beads, or whatever they are, look as though they have been melted and fused into the leather...quite unique and beautiful.  In photos they appear to be raised from the leather, but they are almost flush with it which gives it a wonderful texture.  Indoors it has a matte finish with a very slight sparkle to it. I will be eager to see how it looks outside in the sun.
> 
> It is a very flexible and "soft" leather to have the beadwork in it. I chose a red lining and it looks great with the gray.  And I am very pleased with the color.  To me the uniqueness of the leather really complements the neutrality of this color. Plus it is lightweight.
> A very happy customer here. Another MM success.
> 
> I am so glad that I got a bag in this leather.  It is such fun to have something that is so unusual, created just for me.  I modified it to add the two pockets on the outside, one for phone and one for keys.
> View attachment 4622043
> View attachment 4622044
> View attachment 4622045
> View attachment 4622046



Your Dark Grey Flor Juliet is beautiful!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> @southernbelle43 I fully concur! It is hard to describe, and so so unique. I hope while Flor will not be available again, another design using this technique will be offered in future.
> 
> The red lining goes great with the grey Flor!


Thank you. It is a jewel of a leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> @southernbelle43 I fully concur! It is hard to describe, and so so unique. I hope while Flor will not be available again, another design using this technique will be offered in future.
> 
> The red lining goes great with the grey Flor!


Thanks. Red is my favorite color. I am not a pastel lover.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks. Red is my favorite color. I am not a pastel lover.



Fellow not-pastel-lover!  (I favor jewel tones but love purple the most.)

I also hope Marco can use this technique in the future to create another stunning leather.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Fellow not-pastel-lover!  (I favor jewel tones but love purple the most.)
> 
> I also hope Marco can use this technique in the future to create another stunning leather.



I was a non-pastel lover too, but currently loving the light pink lining in my Little Miss M. I like the contrast of this girly pink against the serious, polished look of the exterior. I really like MM's linings, it is a thick, textured material and the colours are really lovely.


----------



## ohmisseevee

@Cleda in addition to not liking pastels, I also happen to dislike pink as a color (for myself only)... but I, 100% appreciate how awesome your lining choice for your Miss M is. It looks fabulous!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> The Flor Juliet midi is here. First, it is virtually impossible to describe this leather.  The beads, or whatever they are, look as though they have been melted and fused into the leather...quite unique and beautiful.  In photos they appear to be raised from the leather, but they are almost flush with it which gives it a wonderful texture.  Indoors it has a matte finish with a very slight sparkle to it. I will be eager to see how it looks outside in the sun.
> 
> It is a very flexible and "soft" leather to have the beadwork in it. I chose a red lining and it looks great with the gray.  And I am very pleased with the color.  To me the uniqueness of the leather really complements the neutrality of this color. Plus it is lightweight.
> A very happy customer here. Another MM success.
> 
> I am so glad that I got a bag in this leather.  It is such fun to have something that is so unusual, created just for me.  I modified it to add the two pockets on the outside, one for phone and one for keys.
> View attachment 4622043
> View attachment 4622044
> View attachment 4622045
> View attachment 4622046


Stunning! I love it with the red lining


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> I was a non-pastel lover too, but currently loving the light pink lining in my Little Miss M. I like the contrast of this girly pink against the serious, polished look of the exterior. I really like MM's linings, it is a thick, textured material and the colours are really lovely.
> View attachment 4622174
> 
> View attachment 4622175


I ha e a daphne with pink lining and I love it. I think the thickness of the material makes these pastel colors feel substantial. I love the pink lining with the black Pompeii. I have a Modena in black Napa with lilac lining and I just love the cheery pop of color.


----------



## meeh16

southernbelle43 said:


> The Flor Juliet midi is here. First, it is virtually impossible to describe this leather.  The beads, or whatever they are, look as though they have been melted and fused into the leather...quite unique and beautiful.  In photos they appear to be raised from the leather, but they are almost flush with it which gives it a wonderful texture.  Indoors it has a matte finish with a very slight sparkle to it. I will be eager to see how it looks outside in the sun.
> 
> It is a very flexible and "soft" leather to have the beadwork in it. I chose a red lining and it looks great with the gray.  And I am very pleased with the color.  To me the uniqueness of the leather really complements the neutrality of this color. Plus it is lightweight.
> A very happy customer here. Another MM success.
> 
> I am so glad that I got a bag in this leather.  It is such fun to have something that is so unusual, created just for me.  I modified it to add the two pockets on the outside, one for phone and one for keys.
> View attachment 4622043
> View attachment 4622044
> View attachment 4622045
> View attachment 4622046



oh love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> I was a non-pastel lover too, but currently loving the light pink lining in my Little Miss M. I like the contrast of this girly pink against the serious, polished look of the exterior. I really like MM's linings, it is a thick, textured material and the colours are really lovely.
> View attachment 4622174
> 
> View attachment 4622175


I agree.  That pink is beautiful, not a pale pastel to me.


----------



## TotinScience

The most festive bag in my collection is helping out with some Christmas Eve science. Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> The most festive bag in my collection is helping out with some Christmas Eve science. Happy Holidays, everyone!


Wow what a perfect holiday bag. That thing is gorgeous!!!


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Speaking of Little Valerie - she is my BOTD


Your pic just put Valerie high on my wishlist!  Looks great on you


----------



## southernbelle43

i promise this will be the last posting on the Flor leather!  I had forgotten that it is made of goat suede.  I did not realize it until this morning in the sunlight when I was looking closely at the leather.  I am glad I noticed it, so I will be a little more careful about spills, rain, etc., than I usually am with my bags. It is noy fragile at all, it just requires a little awareness of what the leather is. 

Merry Christmas to all of you. May you have a blessed holiday with your family and friends.  Try not to get too stressed.  It will all get done in time!  Hugs to my TPF family!


----------



## LuvNLux

TotinScience said:


> The most festive bag in my collection is helping out with some Christmas Eve science. Happy Holidays, everyone!



Just wondering how this metallic leather has held up after wearing a few times?  I know some other posters had issues with the Blue Snorkel leather with the color flaking off & the silver underneath showing thru.  Fingers crossed cause I just had to ordered a Flora in this leather after seeing your stunning bag!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> The most festive bag in my collection is helping out with some Christmas Eve science. Happy Holidays, everyone!


Oh wow what a gorgeous bag. I love the color of this leather stunning. Happy holidays to everyone.


----------



## djfmn

My package was sent on Dec 3 and the last information was that it left Italy on Dec 13th. I got a notice today from USPS that my package will be delivered today. I am super excited to see my bags. I believe it is a wisteria metallic Little Diana and the outer River Blue vachetta for my Little Tulipano. Yay I will have a complete Little Tulipano in River blue Vachetta.


----------



## djfmn

Did anyone in the MM tpf group add a top zipper to their midi Victoria or their Victoria. I know lots of ladies have added a top zipper to the Selene and the midi Selene. Wondering if anyone has made that change on the Victoria or midi Victoria. Would love to see a photo if anyone has made that modification. Thanks in advance.


----------



## piosavsfan

Kylacove said:


> View attachment 4621372
> 
> Compared to hot pink and black cherry nappa.


Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> My package was sent on Dec 3 and the last information was that it left Italy on Dec 13th. I got a notice today from USPS that my package will be delivered today. I am super excited to see my bags. I believe it is a wisteria metallic Little Diana and the outer River Blue vachetta for my Little Tulipano. Yay I will have a complete Little Tulipano in River blue Vachetta.


I got the same status update! I don't, however, believe that it would get delivered today because the latest update it being processed through customs. . Fingers crossed yours comes!!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> i promise this will be the last posting on the Flor leather!  I had forgotten that it is made of goat suede.  I did not realize it until this morning in the sunlight when I was looking closely at the leather.  I am glad I noticed it, so I will be a little more careful about spills, rain, etc., than I usually am with my bags. It is noy fragile at all, it just requires a little awareness of what the leather is.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you. May you have a blessed holiday with your family and friends.  Try not to get too stressed.  It will all get done in time!  Hugs to my TPF family!



Never too many posts on Flor!  Seeing all these lovely reveals is making me very excited to receive my Flor bags .....and good point about being extra careful, especially in the rain and with spills etc....

Merry Christmas also to you and yours, and to all of you wonderful TPF friends.


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> Just wondering how this metallic leather has held up after wearing a few times?  I know some other posters had issues with the Blue Snorkel leather with the color flaking off & the silver underneath showing thru.  Fingers crossed cause I just had to ordered a Flora in this leather after seeing your stunning bag!



I am curious also, as i ordered a Phoebe in the green......


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> I am curious also, as i ordered a Phoebe in the green......





LuvNLux said:


> Just wondering how this metallic leather has held up after wearing a few times?  I know some other posters had issues with the Blue Snorkel leather with the color flaking off & the silver underneath showing thru.  Fingers crossed cause I just had to ordered a Flora in this leather after seeing your stunning bag!


So far so good. I noticed a few tiny scuffs on the tops handles and the crossbody strap, but the body of the bag looks great. I don't wear this bag nearly as much as I should, mostly because my semi-cold weather coat has blue in it, lol. But at this point my bag definitely is not displaying an obvious damage another user reported with snorkel blue - I wonder if it was a weird batch of that particular color maybe? Excited to see new reveals!


----------



## tenKrat

Wine cuoio Toscano Zhoe for Christmas Eve

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I got the same status update! I don't, however, believe that it would get delivered today because the latest update it being processed through customs. . Fingers crossed yours comes!!!


Guess what mine did not come. Am I at all surprised of course not. Did I believe it hmm not really. I will believe it when I see it. It is not here of course and it is 9pm. Oh well perhaps I will get it on Thursday.


----------



## ElainePG

southernbelle43 said:


> The Flor Juliet midi is here. First, it is virtually impossible to describe this leather.  The beads, or whatever they are, look as though they have been melted and fused into the leather...quite unique and beautiful.  In photos they appear to be raised from the leather, but they are almost flush with it which gives it a wonderful texture.  Indoors it has a matte finish with a very slight sparkle to it. I will be eager to see how it looks outside in the sun.
> 
> It is a very flexible and "soft" leather to have the beadwork in it. I chose a red lining and it looks great with the gray.  And I am very pleased with the color.  To me the uniqueness of the leather really complements the neutrality of this color. Plus it is lightweight.
> A very happy customer here. Another MM success.
> 
> I am so glad that I got a bag in this leather.  It is such fun to have something that is so unusual, created just for me.  I modified it to add the two pockets on the outside, one for phone and one for keys.
> View attachment 4622043
> View attachment 4622044
> View attachment 4622045
> View attachment 4622046


It’s gorgeous! I love your idea of the divided back pocket. And the red lining... wow!


----------



## ElainePG

tenKrat said:


> Wine cuoio Toscano Zhoe for Christmas Eve
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 4622834


What a fabulous outfit! Merry Christmas!


----------



## southernbelle43

ElainePG said:


> It’s gorgeous! I love your idea of the divided back pocket. And the red lining... wow!


Thank you.


----------



## tastangan

ajamy said:


> I think if you had the zipper closure, the bag could only be tote style or cinched.  I don’t see how you could have both with a zipper.



I was told this regarding the zipper:

An important note about top zip closure on Victoria or Victoria Midi:

If you need a long zipper closure then it won't be possible to fold sides anymore, top part of the bag remains "large/unfolded".

If it's ok to have a shorter zip closure then it is still possible to open and close sides of the bag but obviously zipper won't be larger than celtral folds.


----------



## tastangan

djfmn said:


> Did anyone in the MM tpf group add a top zipper to their midi Victoria or their Victoria. I know lots of ladies have added a top zipper to the Selene and the midi Selene. Wondering if anyone has made that change on the Victoria or midi Victoria. Would love to see a photo if anyone has made that modification. Thanks in advance.



I was wondering the same thing as well. See post #30600 with the answer from Marco. He did say that he asked a customer for some pics of her bag with the zipper but has not received a reply yet. He did send me some graphics but I'm still a confused.


----------



## tenKrat

ElainePG said:


> What a fabulous outfit! Merry Christmas!


Thank you, @ElainePG.


----------



## fashionista1984

AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


----------



## TotinScience

Purple Africa?! Be still, my foolish heart, don’t ask for a Juliet midi, no no 
Enjoying shopping my closet this week. BOTD my very first MM bag - a colorblocked Sabrina. This bag made me fall in love with MM bags and after 2+ years and a puppy attack she is still doing great


----------



## ElainePG

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


Oh, I'm so glad. I can't say enough good things about my Luna bag in bronze Africa. It's lightweight, it seems to be rainproof , and… of course… it's stunning.

Hmmm… I only have one MM bag. Shall I get another one? In Lead Africa?


----------



## pdxhb

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


Honestly - if there was one thing to make my closet reduction efforts waver a bit....this might be it. I have two bags in Africa leathers and they are truly the best workhorses ever. Plus absolutely beautiful.



TotinScience said:


> Purple Africa?! Be still, my foolish heart, don’t ask for a Juliet midi, no no
> Enjoying shopping my closet this week. BOTD my very first MM bag - a colorblocked Sabrina. This bag made me fall in love with MM bags and after 2+ years and a puppy attack she is still doing great


I love this bag - great colorblocking and classic colors. It looks fabulous!



ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm so glad. I can't say enough good things about my Luna bag in bronze Africa. It's lightweight, it seems to be rainproof , and… of course… it's stunning.
> 
> Hmmm… I only have one MM bag. Shall I get another one? In Lead Africa?


I vote yes!
Lead Africa was the very first MM leather I really fell in love with and part of my first MM order. I have a Selene Midi Zip with light gunmetal hardware - after using it a LOT I still get compliments on that bag and it still looks new.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Purple Africa?! Be still, my foolish heart, don’t ask for a Juliet midi, no no
> Enjoying shopping my closet this week. BOTD my very first MM bag - a colorblocked Sabrina. This bag made me fall in love with MM bags and after 2+ years and a puppy attack she is still doing great


The purple Africa leather is stunning. Absolutely gorgeous. I might have to join you in ordering a midi Juliet in that leather.


----------



## djfmn

ElainePG said:


> Oh, I'm so glad. I can't say enough good things about my Luna bag in bronze Africa. It's lightweight, it seems to be rainproof , and… of course… it's stunning.
> 
> Hmmm… I only have one MM bag. Shall I get another one? In Lead Africa?


Lead Africa was the 3rd MM bag I ordered a midi Selene with a marine blue lining. This was nearly 5 years ago. I use it all the time it looks brand new and I get compliments every time I use it. I was in the Minneapolis airport in October and I was rushing to catch a flight and a lady came running up behind me and asked me where I got the bag. She said I saw your bag going through the security I was just behind you and it is absolutely stunning. I have to say Africa lead is the most amazing leather it changes in different light. I love love love Africa leather and I know Marco said previously he could not order it because the minimums are so high. So pleased he is able to place one last order of Africa.


----------



## LuvNLux

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!



Oh yes!  On no!.....more decisions.....more decisions.....yes!  Yes!  This is fabulous!  Dream come true for many of us.  Sooooo


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Purple Africa?! Be still, my foolish heart, don’t ask for a Juliet midi, no no
> Enjoying shopping my closet this week. BOTD my very first MM bag - a colorblocked Sabrina. This bag made me fall in love with MM bags and after 2+ years and a puppy attack she is still doing great


I LOVE that bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


Why does MM keep doing this to me. I immediately changed into my original blue Africa Selene zip midi to remind myself I do not need to order anything in Africa.  I always regretted not getting something in lead, so maybe a SLG???


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> The purple Africa leather is stunning. Absolutely gorgeous. I might have to join you in ordering a midi Juliet in that leather.


I really, really wanted to not order anything. But I know that I will regret it. I resisted Flor but this one got me. I ordered a Victoria in the purple.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Oh no now I need to order something I was so sad I missed out last time...


----------



## thedseer

Love seeing all the Flor reveals! I'm excited for mine! So exciting that Africa leather is coming back, even though I probably shouldn't/won't order. I especially like the purple.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I caved.. Penelope messenger in purple Africa, gold hardware, lavender lining.  I am weak, weak.


----------



## Kylacove

Marco seems to find a way to draw me back after I think I'm done. I love the pictures of the metallic Africas, but was only able to get dark blue before it was discontinued. I'm really feeling FOMO about this sale.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I caved.. Penelope messenger in purple Africa, gold hardware, lavender lining.  I am weak, weak.



I think you're in good company here, in this thread


----------



## pasdedeux1

Is the grain on Africa as large as it looks in the pictures of completed bags? If so, it might be a pass for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I think you're in good company here, in this thread


Thank goodness.


----------



## Cleda

After my Flor order, I told myself - Last order for the year. 
Pre-Black Friday sale, another 2 bags ordered - Really, last order for the year. 
Tweed leather launch - Caved, but last for the year, yup, for sure! 
Today - Deciding between Lead or Purple Africa. Last order for the year. Really...

So Lead or Purple? Any thoughts? I plan to bring it out for work lunches, so Lead may be more professional and matches more stuff? Purple looks more fun and interesting though.


----------



## southernbelle43

pasdedeux1 said:


> Is the grain on Africa as large as it looks in the pictures of completed bags? If so, it might be a pass for me.


Yes it is big.  And gorgeous. And it softens beautifully. The only bag I own that strangers have stopped and commented on about its beauty.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Southern belle. We are bag twins.. but I know many have the Selene midi w zippers in dark blue.  My second ever MM was a bronze Selene midi w zip and I love that  bag.   It’s a perfect leather for Selene but I’d like to know...  what is YOUR FAVORITE Africa bag?  

And purple.  Be still my heart.   I think i need to switch out to an Africa to determine just how much damage this promo is going to cause.  

I love all the Flor reveals.  And pretty classy black Little Miss M.  And the Minerva in metallic.  I am catching up  on all the yummy purchases!


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> Lead Africa was the 3rd MM bag I ordered a midi Selene with a marine blue lining. This was nearly 5 years ago. I use it all the time it looks brand new and I get compliments every time I use it. I was in the Minneapolis airport in October and I was rushing to catch a flight and a lady came running up behind me and asked me where I got the bag. She said I saw your bag going through the security I was just behind you and it is absolutely stunning. I have to say Africa lead is the most amazing leather it changes in different light. I love love love Africa leather and I know Marco said previously he could not order it because the minimums are so high. So pleased he is able to place one last order of Africa.


What a great story! I love the way we “handbag ladies” make friends with each other. Even in the hustle & bustle of airports!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it is big.  And gorgeous. And it softens beautifully. The only bag I own that strangers have stopped and commented on about its beauty.
> View attachment 4623945


Me to I have had strangers stop and ask me about my midi Selene in lead Africa a number of times. One of MM's best leathers ever as far as I am concerned. I have or should I say had a bronze Africa midi Soulmate my daughter claimed that. She also has a lead midi Selene because I refused to let her take mine. I have a Phoebe in lead. I have or should I say had a midi Soulmate in dark blue Africa my best friend begged me to part with that for her birthday gift about 3 years ago. I foolishly sold a brand new Zhoe in blue Africa. I am probably going to get a purple Africa bag have not decided on the style yet. Well at least I have decided on the leather!!!


----------



## djfmn

Here is my lovely midi Selene in Africa lead leather. Second photo shows the beautiful blue lining and silver hardware.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Me to I have had strangers stop and ask me about my midi Selene in lead Africa a number of times. One of MM's best leathers ever as far as I am concerned. I have or should I say had a bronze Africa midi Soulmate my daughter claimed that. She also has a lead midi Selene because I refused to let her take mine. I have a Phoebe in lead. I have or should I say had a midi Soulmate in dark blue Africa my best friend begged me to part with that for her birthday gift about 3 years ago. I foolishly sold a brand new Zhoe in blue Africa. I am probably going to get a purple Africa bag have not decided on the style yet. Well at least I have decided on the leather!!!


That purple africa is gorgeous - I don't think you could go wrong.
I am wavering between the blue, purple, and bronze. My bag budget is slim so must chose well.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> Here is my lovely midi Selene in Africa lead leather. Second photo shows the beautiful blue lining and silver hardware.



Gosh that is beautiful!!! Would you describe it as a cool toned silver, or a darker pewter shade?

I liked all the Deep Blue Africa on this thread, as it looks almost black but reflects blue. Wonder if the Purple will behave the same.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> Gosh that is beautiful!!! Would you describe it as a cool toned silver, or a darker pewter shade?
> 
> I liked all the Deep Blue Africa on this thread, as it looks almost black but reflects blue. Wonder if the Purple will behave the same.


I would describe it as a cool toned silver. It is such a great leather it changes in different light. Sometimes it looks light silver and other times in different light it looks more dark and closer to pewter. It is like a chameleon the way it changes. That is what makes it unique and such an unusual leather.  The dark blue to me reminds me of the color on a peacock. It is such a stunning color leather but is amazing in different light as well. I am hoping the purple will behave the same way as the other Africa leathers.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I would describe it as a cool toned silver. It is such a great leather it changes in different light. Sometimes it looks light silver and other times in different light it looks more dark and closer to pewter. It is like a chameleon the way it changes. That is what makes it unique and such an unusual leather.  The dark blue to me reminds me of the color on a peacock. It is such a stunning color leather but is amazing in different light as well. I am hoping the purple will behave the same way as the other Africa leathers.


Did you get any of the dark blue metallic calf from early in the year? I got some beacuse I always regreted not getting something small in the blue Africa. But when I got the metallic calf, it had too much sheen for me. Im not good with bling. I really want to get a Phoebe in the Africa, but I am afraid it is too shiny for me. Talk me out of this....


----------



## ohmisseevee

I'm so torn. I told myself I wouldn't get any more MM bags this year but the Africa leather is SO stunning. I am considering one of the neutrals (lead or bronze) for a Theia Midi...


----------



## yellow_tulip

I’m considering a diaper bag..makes myself feel better for having a purpose for it haha. 
My big style from mm are the midi Selene and soulmate midi and although they are a good size, it’ll be good to have some extra space. 

So maybe a full size selene in blue africa? Or try a new style like the modena? Or change from tote style and get the  Juliet midi?? Lol


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I would describe it as a cool toned silver. It is such a great leather it changes in different light. Sometimes it looks light silver and other times in different light it looks more dark and closer to pewter. It is like a chameleon the way it changes. That is what makes it unique and such an unusual leather.  The dark blue to me reminds me of the color on a peacock. It is such a stunning color leather but is amazing in different light as well. I am hoping the purple will behave the same way as the other Africa leathers.



Thanks for that! I am now slightly more skewed towards Purple as my warm skin tone doesn't look good against silvery cool tones. I would have decided on Deep Blue in a heartbeat, if not for the fact that I have a Dark Blue Metallic Calf item already in my order pipeline.


----------



## Cleda

yellow_tulip said:


> I’m considering a diaper bag..makes myself feel better for having a purpose for it haha.
> My big style from mm are the midi Selene and soulmate midi and although they are a good size, it’ll be good to have some extra space.
> 
> So maybe a full size selene in blue africa? Or try a new style like the modena? Or change from tote style and get the  Juliet midi?? Lol



If you don't already have a Modena, do consider it! It is such a fantastic style, roomy and comfortable to carry - both important qualities in a diaper bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

yellow_tulip said:


> I’m considering a diaper bag..makes myself feel better for having a purpose for it haha.
> My big style from mm are the midi Selene and soulmate midi and although they are a good size, it’ll be good to have some extra space.
> 
> So maybe a full size selene in blue africa? Or try a new style like the modena? Or change from tote style and get the  Juliet midi?? Lol


I say stick with styles you know you like and go with a selene midi or soulmate midi for the blue Africa. It’s better to try out new styles with leathers that Marco can get on a regular basis. For these limited edition leathers, the disappointment doubles when the bag style doesn’t suit your lifestyle.


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> I say stick with styles you know you like and go with a selene midi or soulmate midi for the blue Africa. It’s better to try out new styles with leathers that Marco can get on a regular basis. For these limited edition leathers, the disappointment doubles when the bag style doesn’t suit your lifestyle.



Oh that is very good advice!


----------



## ohmisseevee

After rolling the colors around in my head, I've decided that even though I'd love to get a beautiful slouchy shoulder bag in Lead Africa, I honestly don't think it would see a lot of use, especially since I don't want to repeat any MM designs I already have just yet and I've already ordered the ones I like the most. I was incredibly tempted to get the Iride in one of the Africa leathers, but I think for that design and intended use (wedding/event bag) I would prefer a less textured leather, if that makes sense.

And then I remembered - I'm currently looking for a compact wallet! So I do actually quite love the design of the Saturn Wallet (I think it has such a clean look, with such subtle design elements), and I prefer a zip closure, and the number of card slots looks about right... so I'm going to see if Marco would suggest the Africa leather for the outer shell. I have some modifications I'm looking for that may or may not be possible, but I'm going to cross my fingers. I think it would be super lovely to carry a beautiful wallet in Africa leather around in my smaller handbags!


----------



## TotinScience

I am going to make a bold statement and claim that a soulmate midi in deep blue africa with standard dark brown handles is one of Marco’s most iconic styles .
 Also, everybody should consider wine Africa. It is an incredibly beautiful leather, also one of Marco’s best, imo. Man, I love Africa


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm contemplating Aurora in Deep Blue Africa. And Iride in Purple Africa. Or the other way round...

But I'm not sure... I haven't been able to find any photos of Iride or Aurora in Africa leather so I am unsure as to whether these are good designs for this leather.

Do any of you have Iride or Aurora in metallic Africa leather? PLEASE post a photo!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I caved.. Penelope messenger in purple Africa, gold hardware, lavender lining.  I am weak, weak.


Weak like me!


----------



## BittyMonkey

TotinScience said:


> I am going to make a bold statement and claim that a soulmate midi in deep blue africa with standard dark brown handles is one of Marco’s most iconic styles .
> Also, everybody should consider wine Africa. It is an incredibly beautiful leather, also one of Marco’s best, imo. Man, I love Africa


I did consider wine but was a bit worried it was more for fall/winter.  I sold my Victoria to one of the ladies here (I think) but really like the style, so I'm rolling the dice a bit that I like the combo.

I agree with you, I think the blue soulmate in Africa is a really stunning bag and highlights what MM is about.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Do any of you have Iride or Aurora in metallic Africa leather? PLEASE post a photo!


I don't think anyone has a photo because the Africa leathers were not available when Iride and Aurora were released.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> I don't think anyone has a photo because the Africa leathers were not available when Iride and Aurora were released.


Oh I see! Thank you,tenKrat - I will stop trying to google images


----------



## ohmisseevee

Fancyfree said:


> Oh I see! Thank you,tenKrat - I will stop trying to google images



I would simply email Marco to ask his opinion. He might also be able to create a mocked up image of a design you're interested in, using the Africa leather.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Well ladies - long time lurker, first time purchaser here! <cheers!>
I just ordered a Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor leather with light gunmetal hardware, and a lilac interior. It's the Colorblock version (?) with medium gray Nappa - I didn't know this and I'm not certain what it means - but I saw a different purse in this leather with gray trim and thought it looked lovely. 
So - woot!!


----------



## tenKrat

Cookiefiend said:


> Well ladies - long time lurker, first time purchaser here! <cheers!>
> I just ordered a Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor leather with light gunmetal hardware, and a lilac interior. It's the Colorblock version (?) with medium gray Nappa - I didn't know this and I'm not certain what it means - but I saw a different purse in this leather with gray trim and thought it looked lovely.
> So - woot!!


Hi @Cookiefiend!  Nice to see you here. Your first MM bag sounds lovely. The lilac lining is very pretty, you will love it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tenKrat said:


> Hi @Cookiefiend!  Nice to see you here. Your first MM bag sounds lovely. The lilac lining is very pretty, you will love it.


Thank you tenKrat! I don't have a gray bag and I think this will fit in nicely, I"m looking forward to seeing it! Oh and - my goodness - was Marco nice to 'talk' to!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Welcome, @Cookiefiend ! I also ordered a Juliet Midi recently and can't wait to get it.  I do have another bag in the Grey Flor, though - it is absolutely a gorgeous leather and so much more impressive in person and to the touch. I hope you enjoy your first MM bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Also, for anyone curious, this is what Marco had to say about the Africa leathers and the Saturn Wallet -- 



> Technically our Saturn Wallet can be produced using Africa leather but I wouldn't suggest that choice.
> 
> Saturn requires a thin and soft leather and Africa surely isn't our best leather to create a wallet like that. Leather consistency and big pebbled texture don't help with folds and corners that we have to create to produce a Saturn Wallet. Other than that Africa texture wouldn't emphasize "half-moon" effect on front panel. That stitching would quite disappear using a leather with a so "strong personality".
> 
> I'd suggest a thinner and softer leather like Nappa, Merinos or Python for example.
> 
> We could obviously work on a Saturn Wallet in Africa but I thought it was correct to let you know that final result could be not so positive as expected.



Marco is such a treasure. I truly appreciate his opinion when it comes to textures/leathers/colors and his eye for design/style, but his honesty as well.

Maybe I'll have to cave and get a Selene Zip Midi in Bronze Africa or Lead Africa after all...


----------



## anneclaire127

Fancyfree said:


> I'm contemplating Aurora in Deep Blue Africa. And Iride in Purple Africa. Or the other way round...
> 
> But I'm not sure... I haven't been able to find any photos of Iride or Aurora in Africa leather so I am unsure as to whether these are good designs for this leather.
> 
> Do any of you have Iride or Aurora in metallic Africa leather? PLEASE post a photo!



You may want to check out ElainePG 's stunning Luna in bronze Africa, photos are here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rence-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/page-37

This isn't an Iride or Aurora of course, but the Luna does have some similarities with them:  all three have that same lovely "swoop" flap.


----------



## anneclaire127

Cleda said:


> After my Flor order, I told myself - Last order for the year.
> Pre-Black Friday sale, another 2 bags ordered - Really, last order for the year.
> Tweed leather launch - Caved, but last for the year, yup, for sure!
> Today - Deciding between Lead or Purple Africa. Last order for the year. Really...
> 
> So Lead or Purple? Any thoughts? I plan to bring it out for work lunches, so Lead may be more professional and matches more stuff? Purple looks more fun and interesting though.



I'm in a similar place as you - I've had so many "this is the last for the year" moments, and I'm totally ordering yet again.  All are so hard to resist!  

I'm probably ordering a mini Zhoe in lead Africa and a Flora and Penelope in blue Africa.  The bigger bags like Soulmate and Selene look just stunning in Africa but I think I'll go small this time.


----------



## ohmisseevee

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm in a similar place as you - I've had so many "this is the last for the year" moments, and I'm totally ordering yet again.  All are so hard to resist!
> 
> I'm probably ordering a mini Zhoe in lead Africa and a Flora and Penelope in blue Africa.  The bigger bags like Soulmate and Selene look just stunning in Africa but I think I'll go small this time.



I'm torn. I love how the Lead and Blue Africa leathers look, but none of the larger designs are calling out to me... probably because I don't need any more bags.  For the sake of my bank account I probably shouldn't order, but like you I'm tempted to go small with a Phoebe and Flora - they make great clutches in larger bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Southern belle. We are bag twins.. but I know many have the Selene midi w zippers in dark blue.  My second ever MM was a bronze Selene midi w zip and I love that  bag.   It’s a perfect leather for Selene but I’d like to know...  what is YOUR FAVORITE Africa bag?
> 
> And purple.  Be still my heart.   I think i need to switch out to an Africa to determine just how much damage this promo is going to cause.
> 
> I love all the Flor reveals.  And pretty classy black Little Miss M.  And the Minerva in metallic.  I am catching up  on all the yummy purchases!


I only have that one bag in Africa.  I regretted not  getting something in the lead Africa after TotinScence and others posted what a gorgeous color it is. Now I have a pewter bag, in another brand,  and a Victoria midi in anthracite and silver metallic being made.  So I  had to pass on the lead again.  I have never had a purple bag so I chose that color in a smaller sized bag this time.  But I really like Africa leather.  I have not carried the blue one in a while, so I had forgotten how nice it is.  It has softened  beautifully while remaining so durable.  A grand leather for sure.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm so torn. I told myself I wouldn't get any more MM bags this year but the Africa leather is SO stunning. I am considering one of the neutrals (lead or bronze) for a Theia Midi...


A Theia midi in lead would be awesome!!  That would have been my choice in this go round of Africas, but as I posted erlier I have two many silver, pewter ,etc.,bags sigh.  But then again I could sell one ..................lol.


----------



## Cookiefiend

ohmisseevee said:


> Welcome, @Cookiefiend ! I also ordered a Juliet Midi recently and can't wait to get it.  I do have another bag in the Grey Flor, though - it is absolutely a gorgeous leather and so much more impressive in person and to the touch. I hope you enjoy your first MM bag!


Thank you for the kind welcome!
I have 8 long weeks (or more) before I'll see mine - I look forward to seeing yours!


----------



## anneclaire127

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm torn. I love how the Lead and Blue Africa leathers look, but none of the larger designs are calling out to me... probably because I don't need any more bags.  For the sake of my bank account I probably shouldn't order, but like you I'm tempted to go small with a Phoebe and Flora - they make great clutches in larger bags.



I don't need any more bags either, so I am right there with you!  Phoebe and Flora do seem to work well as clutches or (maybe?) even SLGs in a pinch.  I may have one or two (or three) on their way to me.  

I am so, so, so tempted by the Little Valerie and the Mia but I think these styles will look especially good in something smooth.

I was inspired by your gorgeous Penelope messenger in colorblocked grey Flor - I hope you don't mind having a bag quasi-twin!  I ordered the dark blue Flor in a similar colorblocked style, with a dark blue nappa band across the top.  

I truly do need to take a break on ordering for just a bit after my outstanding orders come in - I'm a little afraid of what my closet space is going to look like after The Autumn/Winter of Massaccesi.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> A Theia midi in lead would be awesome!!  That would have been my choice in this go round of Africas, but as I posted erlier I have two many silver, pewter ,etc.,bags sigh.  But then again I could sell one ..................lol.



The only thing I don't particularly like about the Theia design is flap - it feels awkwardly too short (for my taste).  I think if it were just a little longer I would already have bit the bullet, as it were.



anneclaire127 said:


> I don't need any more bags either, so I am right there with you!  Phoebe and Flora do seem to work well as clutches or (maybe?) even SLGs in a pinch.  I may have one or two (or three) on their way to me.
> 
> I am so, so, so tempted by the Little Valerie and the Mia but I think these styles will look especially good in something smooth.
> 
> I was inspired by your gorgeous Penelope messenger in colorblocked grey Flor - I hope you don't mind having a bag quasi-twin!  I ordered the dark blue Flor in a similar colorblocked style, with a dark blue nappa band across the top.
> 
> I truly do need to take a break on ordering for just a bit after my outstanding orders come in - I'm a little afraid of what my closet space is going to look like after The Autumn/Winter of Massaccesi.



Not at all!! I'm glad that I could inspire someone to a similar design - and I think that dark blue Flor is going to look gorgeous in a Penelope Messenger!  I liked that the Penelope Messenger was a great way to "trial run" the Flor leather in a simpler design, and even small elements like adding that extra band of solid Nappa at the top and using a solid colored strap can make it look like a completely different bag!

I am also tempted by a Mini Zhoe but I think I would also prefer this in a metallic that is not as textured (or as Marco put it, that has a "strong personality"). I love the shapes and lines of the Zhoe and think the textured leather would obscure that a little bit, so I need to give a hard pass on this because it won't be "perfect".

I had a Rogue Shoulder Bag that I had very briefly before I returned it, but while I was using it  as my everyday work bag I did actually use my Flora (dark teal Flor goat suede/leather) as an SLG inside the shoulder bag. I put my car keys, phone, and card case inside so that when I needed to run out for lunch during work, I didn't have to haul my entire bag with me - I just grabbed my Flora! I'd imagine it would work even better for someone with a larger bag (probably somewhere in the range of the Selene / Victoria Midis, or even larger).


----------



## ohmisseevee

All my talk of "not needing a larger bag" went right out the window because I remembered that one of the other bags I had thinking hard about was the Angelica Messenger (I opted instead for a Selene Midi). I need to try hard to remember that I don't NEED another large bag right now.



tenKrat said:


> Angelica Messenger in platinum Pompei, light gunmetal hw, yellow lining
> View attachment 4334932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334933





tenKrat said:


> And, the last bag in my white box was this Angelica messenger in cuoio vacchetta leather. OMG, this leather! It is the tan brown leather of my dreams. I’ve been searching years for it. (Rust vacchetta came close; I love it for its own qualities.)
> This bag may become my favorite MM bag.
> View attachment 4430289
> 
> 
> It has yellow lining and light gold hardware. I ordered a wider crossbody strap and a Minerva style shoulder strap, just like my first Angelica messenger in platinum Pompei leather.
> View attachment 4430290
> 
> 
> Minerva style strap
> View attachment 4430292



@tenKrat, does your Angelica Messenger have a top zip closure, or is that the central compartment that I see with the zip? Did you have to make any special requests for the shoulder strap's width/length/etc.?


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> The only thing I don't particularly like about the Theia design is flap - it feels awkwardly too short (for my taste).  I think if it were just a little longer I would already have bit the bullet, as it were.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all!! I'm glad that I could inspire someone to a similar design - and I think that dark blue Flor is going to look gorgeous in a Penelope Messenger!  I liked that the Penelope Messenger was a great way to "trial run" the Flor leather in a simpler design, and even small elements like adding that extra band of solid Nappa at the top and using a solid colored strap can make it look like a completely different bag!
> 
> I am also tempted by a Mini Zhoe but I think I would also prefer this in a metallic that is not as textured (or as Marco put it, that has a "strong personality"). I love the shapes and lines of the Zhoe and think the textured leather would obscure that a little bit, so I need to give a hard pass on this because it won't be "perfect".
> 
> I had a Rogue Shoulder Bag that I had very briefly before I returned it, but while I was using it  as my everyday work bag I did actually use my Flora (dark teal Flor goat suede/leather) as an SLG inside the shoulder bag. I put my car keys, phone, and card case inside so that when I needed to run out for lunch during work, I didn't have to haul my entire bag with me - I just grabbed my Flora! I'd imagine it would work even better for someone with a larger bag (probably somewhere in the range of the Selene / Victoria Midis, or even larger).


Have you seen the Zhoe in Africa leather that is on the first page of the MM reference thread? It would give you a clear idea of what it would look like.


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> Have you seen the Zhoe in Africa leather that is on the first page of the MM reference thread? It would give you a clear idea of what it would look like.



it's a little hard to tell, because the image is/was hosted on Photobucket and it looks extremely blurry to me.

However, I did see it earlier when I was browsing for more "live-action" photos of the Africa leathers. I still think I would want a leather that is not quite as textured for a metallic evening bag, even though the Lead Africa would still look lovely, I'm sure, on the Mini Zhoe.

Anyway... one hour later, I failed to "not order". My willpower is so weak~ 

I am asking Marco about a Phoebe in Blue Africa, Little Penelope in Bronze and Purple Africa, and _maybe_ a Stella in Lead Africa. I feel like the Lead would be a great color for an evening bag (it's metallic without being too blingy), and I like the Stella for it rather than a Mini Zhoe or Iride because I feel like the design of the Stella allows the Africa leather's texture to really shine.


----------



## eleanors36

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


I really love the previous Africa leathers I purchased although I am tapped out for this time around.  Highly recommend this leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> The only thing I don't particularly like about the Theia design is flap - it feels awkwardly too short (for my taste).  I think if it were just a little longer I would already have bit the bullet, as it were.


You are confusing the theia with another style.  Theia has no flap and is one of the most underrated MM styles IMHO.
And if you are talking about the Minerva many ladies have had Marco lengthen the flap on it to cover the pockets more.


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> You are confusing the theia with another style.  Theia has no flap and is one of the most underrated MM styles IMHO.
> And if you are talking about the Minerva many ladies have had Marco lengthen the flap on it to cover the pockets more.



I'm definitely not confusing the Theia with another design - I guess I"m confused by the design itself? It looks like a flap but it must be just a design accent/element, then? How does it appear on the bag (is it a "ridge" or just embroidery)? I can't tell what this curve is supposed to be, if not a flap.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm definitely not confusing the Theia with another design - I guess I"m confused by the design itself? It looks like a flap but it must be just a design accent/element, then? How does it appear on the bag (is it a "ridge" or just embroidery)? I can't tell what this curve is supposed to be, if not a flap.
> 
> View attachment 4624453


I can see why you would think that from these photos, lol. It does look like a flap, but it is just a ridge..  It zips shut on the top.  I have two Theia midis  (well one is gone now) and it is a really nice bag. It carries really close to the body which is an added plus.  It is all I can do to NOT order another one in lead Africa. I have almost done it twice today!


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I can see why you would think that from these photos, lol. It does look like a flap, but it is just a ridge..  It zips shut on the top.  I have two Theia midis  (well one is gone now) and it is a really nice bag. It carries really close to the body which is an added plus.



Got it!!! Thanks for clarifying, haha. When you said "there's no flap" I thought I was going out of my mind. 

Given the new information, I still don't know how I feel about the Theia Midi.  I feel like from a design perspective and my personal aesthetic, I prefer the look of the Calista instead of the Theia and Theia Midi.

The quote for just a Stella and Phoebe doesn't seem so dire, but I'm going to take the weekend to think it over so I don't impulse-buy.  I have so many MM bags coming my way in the next few months, in all of those beautiful limited leathers... how ever am I going to use them all.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Did you get any of the dark blue metallic calf from early in the year? I got some beacuse I always regreted not getting something small in the blue Africa. But when I got the metallic calf, it had too much sheen for me. Im not good with bling. I really want to get a Phoebe in the Africa, but I am afraid it is too shiny for me. Talk me out of this....


Well here is my opinion on Africa leather it does not have too much bling. The only exception to that and this is my personal feeling is the ancient gold. The lead is such an interest metallic it is light silver in sunlight inside it changes to a pewter. The dark blue Africa leather as I mentioned before reminds me of a peacock feather it sort of gets iridescent in certain lights. It is a very neutral type of metallic it is one of my favorite Africa leather. The bronze is also very neutral such a great metallic without being blingy. The wine I have not personally owned but I have heard very favorable things about that color. The purple as you know is a new color and Marco indicated to me it is a darker shade of Africa leather but also changes in different light. This is the leather that definitely made me love metallics because it is not too blingy but so interesting.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Got it!!! Thanks for clarifying, haha. When you said "there's no flap" I thought I was going out of my mind.
> 
> Given the new information, I still don't know how I feel about the Theia Midi.  I feel like from a design perspective and my personal aesthetic, I prefer the look of the Calista instead of the Theia and Theia Midi.
> 
> The quote for just a Stella and Phoebe doesn't seem so dire, but I'm going to take the weekend to think it over so I don't impulse-buy.  I have so many MM bags coming my way in the next few months, in all of those beautiful limited leathers... how ever am I going to use them all.


I hear that.  I received a bag this  week (gray Flor Juliet midi) and have two more on order.   Perhaps you can try it later.  Theia was NOT on my radar for a year or so and for some reason I decided to try it and fell in love with it.  Then I ordered another one.  Occasionally I go through a spell of thinking I do not need duplicates and I sell off one of them.  That is why I only have one now, but I cannot see ever being without at least one Theia.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> Thanks for that! I am now slightly more skewed towards Purple as my warm skin tone doesn't look good against silvery cool tones. I would have decided on Deep Blue in a heartbeat, if not for the fact that I have a Dark Blue Metallic Calf item already in my order pipeline.


I am getting the bronze if you are looking for a a warm leather the bronze is definitely that. I am getting the bronze Africa leather. I decided on a Little Diana in bronze Africa. Thought I might get purple but decided that bronze is the perfect warm neutral.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I pulled out my original Africa swatches from a couple of years ago and the color that really knocked me dead is the wine. Wow, I am not sure why I did not order a bag in that color, maybe because at the time I had an abundance of burgundy color bags.


----------



## djfmn

Cookiefiend said:


> Thank you tenKrat! I don't have a gray bag and I think this will fit in nicely, I"m looking forward to seeing it! Oh and - my goodness - was Marco nice to 'talk' to!


Welcome to the MM group we love having you join us. Your bag sounds wonderful. Marco is amazing to work with he spends so much time answering all our questions and giving us advice and guidance. I am so spoiled by his bespoke bags and his personal service.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I pulled out my original Africa swatches from a couple of years ago and the color that really knocked me dead is the wine. Wow, I am not sure why I did not order a bag in that color, maybe because at the time I had an abundance of burgundy color bags.


Wine was a hugely popular color when MM introduced it. I don't believe it was part of the original Africa leather introduction if my memory serves me correctly. He initially introduced the ancient gold, dark blue, lead and bronze. Then he introduced other colors like the wine and the iced taupe and the iced berry and the iced olive. A number of ladies bought bags in the wine when it was first introduced it is a gorgeous rich color.


----------



## djfmn

Here is my Africa leather order a Little Diana in bronze Africa I am thinking the lining will be light fuschia and I havent decided on the HW. I once saw a Zhoe in bronze with silver hardware and as strange as it might seen it kind of looked really interesting somewhat edgy and different. Still deciding on HW.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Here is my Africa leather order a Little Diana in bronze Africa I am thinking the lining will be light fuschia and I havent decided on the HW. I once saw a Zhoe in bronze with silver hardware and as strange as it might seen it kind of looked really interesting somewhat edgy and different. Still deciding on HW.



It sounds beautiful!

I personally think that the gold hardware will look really lovely with the bronze Africa - they will complement each other well, both being 'warm' type colors. However, silver being silver it should also look really good against the bronze, and the light gunmetal probably would as well? I feel like the dark gunmetal would look the most subtle but I don't think you could go wrong with any of the hardware choices.


----------



## Fancyfree

anneclaire127 said:


> You may want to check out ElainePG 's stunning Luna in bronze Africa, photos are here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rence-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/page-37
> 
> This isn't an Iride or Aurora of course, but the Luna does have some similarities with them:  all three have that same lovely "swoop" flap.


Thank you for great tip, AnneClaire127!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I can see why you would think that from these photos, lol. It does look like a flap, but it is just a ridge..  It zips shut on the top.  I have two Theia midis  (well one is gone now) and it is a really nice bag. It carries really close to the body which is an added plus.  It is all I can do to NOT order another one in lead Africa. I have almost done it twice today!



I would have ordered a Theia in the blink of an eye if the flap was real ( I love saddle bags), but I suspect a true flap would not work well due to the "collapsable" nature of the bag.

I love all other aspects of this bag but I am no great fan of the ridge. Also, I try to avoid more painted edges than necessary om my leathers.

I have for many months been wondering whether I should / could order a Theia without the ridge / "illusion flap".


----------



## Fancyfree

fashionista1984 said:


> AFRICA LEATHER IS BACK!!!


Hello Fashionista1984, do you still have your Deep Blue Africa Calista from way back when?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can you please post a modelling photo, to help me choose whether to order a Calista or a Soulmate or both?


----------



## Coastal jewel

yellow_tulip said:


> I’m considering a diaper bag..makes myself feel better for having a purpose for it haha.
> My big style from mm are the midi Selene and soulmate midi and although they are a good size, it’ll be good to have some extra space.
> 
> So maybe a full size selene in blue africa? Or try a new style like the modena? Or change from tote style and get the  Juliet midi?? Lol


Full size Selene best diaper bag ever


----------



## Coastal jewel

ohmisseevee said:


> After rolling the colors around in my head, I've decided that even though I'd love to get a beautiful slouchy shoulder bag in Lead Africa, I honestly don't think it would see a lot of use, especially since I don't want to repeat any MM designs I already have just yet and I've already ordered the ones I like the most. I was incredibly tempted to get the Iride in one of the Africa leathers, but I think for that design and intended use (wedding/event bag) I would prefer a less textured leather, if that makes sense.
> 
> And then I remembered - I'm currently looking for a compact wallet! So I do actually quite love the design of the Saturn Wallet (I think it has such a clean look, with such subtle design elements), and I prefer a zip closure, and the number of card slots looks about right... so I'm going to see if Marco would suggest the Africa leather for the outer shell. I have some modifications I'm looking for that may or may not be possible, but I'm going to cross my fingers. I think it would be super lovely to carry a beautiful wallet in Africa leather around in my smaller handbags!


And it would be a great wallet because it’s such a hardy leather,


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just a note...  I don’t think any of us “need” another anything... but gee!  I must say “one more” of something with Africa.  I do love my dark blue Selene midi w zips..  I have a well loved bronze Selene midi too.  And I could do a new one of those... 

But I wonder if I’d like the little minerva in Africa.   Or if I was at all sane I’d just get a penelope.. or two. 

Happy Africa selections!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coastal jewel said:


> Just a note...  I don’t think any of us “need” another anything... but gee!  I must say “one more” of something with Africa.  I do love my dark blue Selene midi w zips..  I have a well loved bronze Selene midi too.  And I could do a new one of those...
> 
> But I wonder if I’d like the little minerva in Africa.   Or if I was at all sane I’d just get a penelope.. or two.
> 
> Happy Africa selections!


So I’ve settled on a full size selene zip in blue Africa with top closure. Don’t know if I should add in a messenger strap. I’ve never worn any tote style with a long strap but cos the option is there I wonder if I need it ahah. Also considering  which Penelope - messenger, midi or mini and which colour LOL!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> Wine was a hugely popular color when MM introduced it. I don't believe it was part of the original Africa leather introduction if my memory serves me correctly. He initially introduced the ancient gold, dark blue, lead and bronze. Then he introduced other colors like the wine and the iced taupe and the iced berry and the iced olive. A number of ladies bought bags in the wine when it was first introduced it is a gorgeous rich color.



I have had bronze, wine and blue Africa.  I got the wine Selene midi w zips via BST and she has since been re-homed. The wine is a lovely deep color.  I did not like the contrast zip color that was selected as it was more red.. so I would probably specify a closer match or a grey zipper cloth.  It’s hard to explain.. and I’m not sure if I’m explaining it well.  It was just the the zipper cloth was too much of a contrast, 

And I look at the Luna and I know I want another in bronze.  And I never had lead.  And I might not get a chance again.  I am weak..


yellow_tulip said:


> So I’ve settled on a full size selene zip in blue Africa with top closure. Don’t know if I should add in a messenger strap. I’ve never worn any tote style with a long strap but cos the option is there I wonder if I need it ahah. Also considering  which Penelope - messenger, midi or mini and which colour LOL!


yellow tulip.. penelope Messenger is a perfect bag.  Small but holds a ton.  Seriously,


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coastal jewel said:


> I have had bronze, wine and blue Africa.  I got the wine Selene midi w zips via BST and she has since been re-homed. The wine is a lovely deep color.  I did not like the contrast zip color that was selected as it was more red.. so I would probably specify a closer match or a grey zipper cloth.  It’s hard to explain.. and I’m not sure if I’m explaining it well.  It was just the the zipper cloth was too much of a contrast,
> 
> And I look at the Luna and I know I want another in bronze.  And I never had lead.  And I might not get a chance again.  I am weak..
> 
> yellow tulip.. penelope Messenger is a perfect bag.  Small but holds a ton.  Seriously,


I’ve previously owned the Penelope messenger but gave it away to Mum. So I ended up ordering the Penelope with extra crossbody strap so this order isn’t exactly a repeat of bags  I’m excited, I looked into my last order and it was December 2018!! I’ve lasted a whole year after ordering about 10 or so items in one year eeek!


----------



## ohmisseevee

yellow_tulip said:


> I’ve previously owned the Penelope messenger but gave it away to Mum. So I ended up ordering the Penelope with extra crossbody strap so this order isn’t exactly a repeat of bags  I’m excited, I looked into my last order and it was December 2018!! I’ve lasted a whole year after ordering about 10 or so items in one year eeek!



Hopefully this is me next year - I don't think my bank account enjoys buying so many beautiful MM bags


----------



## Cleda

yellow_tulip said:


> So I’ve settled on a full size selene zip in blue Africa with top closure. Don’t know if I should add in a messenger strap. I’ve never worn any tote style with a long strap but cos the option is there I wonder if I need it ahah. Also considering  which Penelope - messenger, midi or mini and which colour LOL!



Not sure about the messenger strap, but you might want to consider adding a slip pocket mentioned here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-2021#post-33474365


----------



## Summer_J

Does anyone know how much does it cost to ship a Phoebe to Singapore? TIA


----------



## anitalilac

Summer_J said:


> Does anyone know how much does it cost to ship a Phoebe to Singapore? TIA


40 Euros and if it's more then SGD400, there's GST 7% .


----------



## Summer_J

anitalilac said:


> 40 Euros and if it's more then SGD400, there's GST 7% .


Thanks!!


----------



## pasdedeux1

Anyone have Africa in a more structured bag like Angelica or Aura?


----------



## fashionista1984

Fancyfree said:


> Hello Fashionista1984, do you still have your Deep Blue Africa Calista from way back when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624640
> 
> 
> Can you please post a modelling photo, to help me choose whether to order a Calista or a Soulmate or both?



no I don’t 

Im trying to decide myself between a soulmate or calista


----------



## Aminu

pasdedeux1 said:


> Anyone have Africa in a more structured bag like Angelica or Aura?


Yes, my Angelica in coral red Africa RT (modifications: extra backing, no central compartment, added top zip and Victoria handles) I love the large grain texture and the fact that it's stiffer than my Pebbled MM bags (I prefer my bags to hold their shape and not to see the contents bulging through the leather!)


----------



## BittyMonkey

Eh nevermind. I was thinking of switching to the wine but then saw that the zipper may not match. I'll roll the dice and see what purple looks like.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Marco seems to find a way to draw me back after I think I'm done. I love the pictures of the metallic Africas, but was only able to get dark blue before it was discontinued. I'm really feeling FOMO about this sale.


OK it has been bugging me for days.  I cannot figure out what FOMO is????  This is a new one for me


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> Yes, my Angelica in coral red Africa RT (modifications: extra backing, no central compartment, added top zip and Victoria handles) I love the large grain texture and the fact that it's stiffer than my Pebbled MM bags (I prefer my bags to hold their shape and not to see the contents bulging through the leather!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624942


Wow that is gorgeous.  I am such a sucker for a red bag


----------



## Cookiefiend

southernbelle43 said:


> OK it has been bugging me for days.  I cannot figure out what FOMO is????  This is a new one for me


Fear Of Missing Out.


----------



## southernbelle43

anneclaire127 said:


> I'm in a similar place as you - I've had so many "this is the last for the year" moments, and I'm totally ordering yet again.  All are so hard to resist!
> 
> I'm probably ordering a mini Zhoe in lead Africa and a Flora and Penelope in blue Africa.  The bigger bags like Soulmate and Selene look just stunning in Africa but I think I'll go small this time.


I complained to Marco that he had to stop doing this to us.  He said he was sorry but it was his job to see that all of his women carry the most beautiful bags in the world, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> Fear Of Missing Out.


Aha.   Now I have that to  add to my reasons for ordering bags.  I should not have asked.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I would have ordered a Theia in the blink of an eye if the flap was real ( I love saddle bags), but I suspect a true flap would not work well due to the "collapsable" nature of the bag.
> 
> I love all other aspects of this bag but I am no great fan of the ridge. Also, I try to avoid more painted edges than necessary om my leathers.
> 
> I have for many months been wondering whether I should / could order a Theia without the ridge / "illusion flap".


If it helps any, MM’s edge painting is extremely well done.  I have only had one bag (out of at least 20) that has a tiny bit of edge peeling.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I can see why you would think that from these photos, lol. It does look like a flap, but it is just a ridge..  It zips shut on the top.  I have two Theia midis  (well one is gone now) and it is a really nice bag. It carries really close to the body which is an added plus.  It is all I can do to NOT order another one in lead Africa. I have almost done it twice today!


I have about three Theias because I'm a shoulder bag person, and I really love the style.


----------



## TotinScience

So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious 


*The style! *
If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
A regular Kindle
Large sunnies in a soft case
Penny mini with headphones
A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
A huge set of keys
Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






*Tweed calf!*
I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .


*Final impressions!*
If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious
> View attachment 4625006
> 
> *The style! *
> If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
> Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
> Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
> A regular Kindle
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Penny mini with headphones
> A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
> A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
> A huge set of keys
> Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
> Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625017
> View attachment 4625018
> View attachment 4625019
> View attachment 4625026
> 
> *Tweed calf!*
> I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .
> View attachment 4625027
> 
> *Final impressions!*
> If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
> Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!


You do the best reviews!!!  They are quite articulate and descriptive.  That bag is adorable!!!


----------



## jbags07

Cookiefiend said:


> Well ladies - long time lurker, first time purchaser here! <cheers!>
> I just ordered a Juliet Midi in medium gray Flor leather with light gunmetal hardware, and a lilac interior. It's the Colorblock version (?) with medium gray Nappa - I didn't know this and I'm not certain what it means - but I saw a different purse in this leather with gray trim and thought it looked lovely.
> So - woot!!


You made a great choice for your first MM bag   I have the same one on order lol. hope you love Marcos bags as much as all of us here do


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious
> View attachment 4625006
> 
> *The style! *
> If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
> Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
> Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
> A regular Kindle
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Penny mini with headphones
> A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
> A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
> A huge set of keys
> Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
> Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625017
> View attachment 4625018
> View attachment 4625019
> View attachment 4625026
> 
> *Tweed calf!*
> I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .
> View attachment 4625027
> 
> *Final impressions!*
> If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
> Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!



Thank you for these pix and the detailed review. I have this exact bag on order and after reading your thoughts, i am really glad i ordered it as i wasn’t quite sure how it would all look in the real 

Ladies....i’ve ordered so many MM bags this year   I did a lot of damage recently with Flor ......but i cannot resist this Africa....i have a bronze Africa Flora and i use this bag more than any other bag i have....i just can’t think straight since i have so many bags already on order  .....i will definitely get a Lead Flora....no clue yet on which color/style for one a little bigger....i love the blue, but i have several blue bags....


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for these pix and the detailed review. I have this exact bag on order and after reading your thoughts, i am really glad i ordered it as i wasn’t quite sure how it would all look in the real


Yay bag twins! I will post some mod shots when I am dressed more presentably than a "gym on a laundry day" glam look.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> OK it has been bugging me for days.  I cannot figure out what FOMO is????  This is a new one for me


@southernbelle43 I think it means Fear of Missing Out. But I could be wrong,


----------



## djfmn

pasdedeux1 said:


> Anyone have Africa in a more structured bag like Angelica or Aura?


I asked Marco about his opinion on this and he said his favorite styles for Africa leather is a structured style. He said he likes it in Aura, Zhoe and Mia but he said it works equally well in softer structured bags like Selene, Minerva and Soulmate etc. I have a midi Selene in lead and gave my daughter my bronze midi Soulmate and had Zhoe in dark blue Africa. I have decided to get a bronze Little Diana because I am going with a structured bag. It was a toss up between Mia, Aura and Little Diana. I decided to go with Little Diana.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Yes, my Angelica in coral red Africa RT (modifications: extra backing, no central compartment, added top zip and Victoria handles) I love the large grain texture and the fact that it's stiffer than my Pebbled MM bags (I prefer my bags to hold their shape and not to see the contents bulging through the leather!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624942


Wow this is just gorgeous. I love red bags and this leather is amazing. Your Angelica is stunning the red Africa is gorgeous. Enjoy your fab new bag.


----------



## Kylacove

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha.   Now I have that to  add to my reasons for ordering bags.  I should not have asked.


FOMO has made me order Flor and Cuoio Toscano in the past, lol. Like most of us I don't need any more bags, but I just have to try certain styles and leathers. Africa is another temptation.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> FOMO has made me order Flor and Cuoio Toscano in the past, lol. Like most of us I don't need any more bags, but I just have to try certain styles and leathers. Africa is another temptation.


We should try to remember that Marco is going to continue to come up exquisite leathers.  If we miss one there will another equally as beautiful, if not better, down the road. Or like the Africa leather it will appear again.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious
> View attachment 4625006
> 
> *The style! *
> If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
> Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
> Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
> A regular Kindle
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Penny mini with headphones
> A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
> A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
> A huge set of keys
> Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
> Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625017
> View attachment 4625018
> View attachment 4625019
> View attachment 4625026
> 
> *Tweed calf!*
> I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .
> View attachment 4625027
> 
> *Final impressions!*
> If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
> Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!


Yay pleased you followed my lead and got a sample bag. I loved getting my sample Flor so quickly. Your review is amazing. Love how you described this leather and your photos are perfect. Please post this incredible review on Marco website I think a lot of ladies who are not tpf members would benefit from your excellent review of this bag style and the leather. 
Enjoy your fabulous new bag. Thank you for the review and also thank you for buying this sample which stopped me from getting it!!!! Helped save me some money. Who am I kidding I said no more bags in 2019 and what happens along comes Africa leather and of course I order one more bag. I am pathetically weak I admit it.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> FOMO has made me order Flor and Cuoio Toscano in the past, lol. Like most of us I don't need any more bags, but I just have to try certain styles and leathers. Africa is another temptation.


I had asked Marco previously if there was any chance of getting the original Africa leathers the dark blue, lead, bronze and ancient gold and he kept saying the minimums were so high he could not possibly get more of these specific colors something to do with setting up the process for the tannery did not make it cost effective unless they did a very large run. He felt as a small handbag producer he could not order in those quantities. He said after asking many many times the tannery agreed to do one last run of this leather in smaller quantities for MM. As I have previously mentioned I gave my daughter my bronze bag. I have my best friend my dark blue Africa leather bag and all I was left with is the lead Africa leather. I absolutely love the bronze and the dark blue and the purple and wine are also two amazing colors although I have not tried them. I knew I had to have another bronze Africa leather bag and if I had not ordered a ton of bags this year I would be very tempted to order a purple. In fact I am thinking perhaps an Iride in purple. What a bronze Little Diana for sure and now maybe an Iride in purple. Told you I am pathetically weak especially when it comes to Africa metallics.


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> @tenKrat, does your Angelica Messenger have a top zip closure, or is that the central compartment that I see with the zip? Did you have to make any special requests for the shoulder strap's width/length/etc.?


I requested:
- top zipper closure, no central compartment
- Arianna style strap attachments (on outer sides with buckles)
- an extra Minerva style shoulder strap (I like its wider width, and its shorter length allows the bag to sit higher, which is my preference for shoulder carry)
- a wider (1.2”) adjustable messenger strap


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> We should try to remember that Marco is going to continue to come up exquisite leathers.  If we miss one there will another equally as beautiful, if not better, down the road. Or like the Africa leather it will appear again.


Honestly, Marco's incredible leather resources, his amazing likability, and FOMO are the main reasons behind at least a half of my MM purchases. For other brands, practical considerations are king whenever I get a new bag (ie this is for work, this is for play etc), whereas with MM I just want something pretty to look at sometimes .


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I would have ordered a Theia in the blink of an eye if the flap was real ( I love saddle bags), but I suspect a true flap would not work well due to the "collapsable" nature of the bag.
> 
> I love all other aspects of this bag but I am no great fan of the ridge. Also, I try to avoid more painted edges than necessary om my leathers.
> 
> I have for many months been wondering whether I should / could order a Theia without the ridge / "illusion flap".


@Fancyfree about a year ago I asked Marco to do a mock up for with midi THeia. It is a long story but before Marco had MM he used to produce bags for a company called Belen Echandia and he had a style similar to the midi Theia but it did not have the half moon embellishment that Theia had. I asked Marco to do a mock up of it without the half moon as I wanted something more streamlined. I was also looking at Calista but decided against it for 2 reasons it was bigger than I wanted and Marco knows that I am not that fond of painted edges. Although I have to say Marco's painted edges hold up extremely well. He said if I did not like painted edges that Calista has a lot of cut edges therefore painted edges. So he told me he did not think Calista was a good bag for me. I told him I liked Theia without the half moon and he did a mock up for me. I am still looking for the file because I am not sure I kept it and it is over a year ago. I liked the mockup of the Theia without the half moon but at the time he also came out with the midi Juliet and I decided against midi Theia and went with a midi Juliet. If I eventually find the file I will post it for you.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Cleda said:


> Not sure about the messenger strap, but you might want to consider adding a slip pocket mentioned here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-2021#post-33474365


Thanks for this I’ve asked Marco to add the slip pocket in!


----------



## djfmn

I finally found the file and then had to resize it @Fancyfree  This is the mockup Marco did for me I also asked him at the time what the cost would be without the half moon and he said it would be about 25 euros less than with the half moon. Hope this helps not sure if it is what you were also wanting in this style. But seeing I had asked for something similar a year ago I thought I would look for the file and post it if I found it. For those ladies who know the Belen Echandia styles I thought Theia was similar to the Adore Me.


----------



## yellow_tulip

ohmisseevee said:


> Hopefully this is me next year - I don't think my bank account enjoys buying so many beautiful MM bags


But it’s so much fun choosing and waiting! Haha I know what you mean though.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Kylacove said:


> FOMO has made me order Flor and Cuoio Toscano in the past, lol. Like most of us I don't need any more bags, but I just have to try certain styles and leathers. Africa is another temptation.


FOMO made me order the full size selene and a penelope!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Honestly, Marco's incredible leather resources, his amazing likability, and FOMO are the main reasons behind at least a half of my MM purchases. For other brands, practical considerations are king whenever I get a new bag (ie this is for work, this is for play etc), whereas with MM I just want something pretty to look at sometimes .


At least you are honest.


----------



## thedseer

I don't know how I missed that tweed leather Was that an LE leather?


----------



## thedseer

yellow_tulip said:


> I’m considering a diaper bag..makes myself feel better for having a purpose for it haha.
> My big style from mm are the midi Selene and soulmate midi and although they are a good size, it’ll be good to have some extra space.
> 
> So maybe a full size selene in blue africa? Or try a new style like the modena? Or change from tote style and get the  Juliet midi?? Lol


I love my Modena, and think it is the perfect work bag (and I have it in Africa and live the durability), but I would personally pick a different style for a diaper bag. I think it's a bit small for a diaper bag (for what I carry), and unless a strap could be added, I like having multiple carry options for a diaper bag.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> I don't know how I missed that tweed leather Was that an LE leather?


It was like Flor on a limited production run. I asked Marco last week if he had any left as a friend of mine wanted a Little Minerva in the black and white and he told me that there might be some left over once he has cut all the orders. He is going to email her once he has cut all the orders to see if she can get a Little Minerva in the black and white with the blue. He said there is a possibility that he might be able to make a couple more if there is enough left over after all the orders are cut. If you are interested let him know.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> If it helps any, MM’s edge painting is extremely well done.  I have only had one bag (out of at least 20) that has a tiny bit of edge peeling.


Good to know. Thank you for info, SouthernBelle


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I finally found the file and then had to resize it @Fancyfree  This is the mockup Marco did for me I also asked him at the time what the cost would be without the half moon and he said it would be about 25 euros less than with the half moon. Hope this helps not sure if it is what you were also wanting in this style. But seeing I had asked for something similar a year ago I thought I would look for the file and post it if I found it. For those ladies who know the Belen Echandia styles I thought Theia was similar to the Adore Me.
> 
> View attachment 4625246


Thank you SO much, Djfmn


----------



## Fancyfree

I would like to order some tassles for my next bags. 

Wondering whether the bumpy texture of the Africa leathers  works / would look good in tassles  

Have any of you ever had tassles made in the Africa leathers?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Totin Science we’ve done BST before!  I am so glad to read your review on the little minerva.  I’m thinking she “could” be perfect in my not yet ordered Africa.  But purple or bronze... or lead??  And that cappuccino lining.  Yummy.   I’m so confused..  but  I always confused.  And FOMO hits me badly,


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I would like to order some tassles for my next bags.
> 
> Wondering whether the bumpy texture of the Africa leathers  works / would look good in tassles
> Somewhere in my closet is a tassel in dark blue Africa leather. I bought a dark blue vachetta bag on BST and the lady I bought it from was big into glamming up her bags with embroidered straps and adornments including tassels. She sent me an additional fancy messenger strap and a tassel in dark blue Africa leather. I am not big into tassels or adornments so I never used it. From what I remember the tassel looked pretty nice in Africa leather. I will look for it tomorrow and if and when I find it I will take a photograph of it.
> 
> Have any of you ever had tassles made in the Africa leathers?


----------



## djfmn

Somewhere in my closet is a tassel in dark blue Africa leather. I bought a dark blue vachetta bag on BST and the lady I bought it from was big into glamming up her bags with embroidered straps and adornments including tassels. She sent me an additional fancy messenger strap and a tassel in dark blue Africa leather. I am not big into tassels or adornments so I never used it. From what I remember the tassel looked pretty nice in Africa leather. I will look for it tomorrow and if and when I find it I will take a photograph of it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So..  here is my Pre-order mental processes

1.  I cannot order any more purses this year, next year, “fill in blank”...
2.  Oh no.  A new Leather/ promo/ or the return of something loved such as Africa,  
3.  See #1.  
4.  Wait.  Maybe just one SLG that I can add to the order already in production.  
5.  Well heck.  Would that “fill in blank”.. in this case, Africa leather, look wonderful in  a .. Little Minerva.   
6. See #1,  oh.. just forget #1! 
6.  Hmm,  but I really really really like the purple, but I think purple would be better in something smaller.  Wait. A purple penelope Messenger.  
7.  But the other colors,  wait.. I could get one of each in a SLG.  That’s a perfect solution.  
8.  But I want a little minerva.. or a Selene midi... and purple and bronze.. or lead.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious
> View attachment 4625006
> 
> *The style! *
> If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
> Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
> Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
> A regular Kindle
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Penny mini with headphones
> A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
> A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
> A huge set of keys
> Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
> Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625017
> View attachment 4625018
> View attachment 4625019
> View attachment 4625026
> 
> *Tweed calf!*
> I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .
> View attachment 4625027
> 
> *Final impressions!*
> If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
> Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!


Oh I just love your bags. You should add your blog review to MM’s website!  So helpful.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coastal jewel said:


> So..  here is my Pre-order mental processes
> 
> 1.  I cannot order any more purses this year, next year, “fill in blank”...
> 2.  Oh no.  A new Leather/ promo/ or the return of something loved such as Africa,
> 3.  See #1.
> 4.  Wait.  Maybe just one SLG that I can add to the order already in production.
> 5.  Well heck.  Would that “fill in blank”.. in this case, Africa leather, look wonderful in  a .. Little Minerva.
> 6. See #1,  oh.. just forget #1!
> 6.  Hmm,  but I really really really like the purple, but I think purple would be better in something smaller.  Wait. A purple penelope Messenger.
> 7.  But the other colors,  wait.. I could get one of each in a SLG.  That’s a perfect solution.
> 8.  But I want a little minerva.. or a Selene midi... and purple and bronze.. or lead.


Love your thought process haha!
This was me yesterday so settled on one bag one slg.


----------



## Kimbashop

thedseer said:


> I love my Modena, and think it is the perfect work bag (and I have it in Africa and live the durability), but I would personally pick a different style for a diaper bag. I think it's a bit small for a diaper bag (for what I carry), and unless a strap could be added, I like having multiple carry options for a diaper bag.


I love my Modena too. I’m trying to decide if I want a Modena in Africa. Would you mind posting a photo of yours?


----------



## djfmn

@Fancyfree I thought about the tassel and where I had put it in my closet and then remembered I had put it in my desk drawer in my office. Here are a couple of photos of the dark blue Africa leather. It is night here so the photos are not taken in daylight but might give you an idea of the Africa leather tassels and how they look.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> @Fancyfree I thought about the tassel and where I had put it in my closet and then remembered I had put it in my desk draw in my office. Here are a couple of photos of the dark blue Africa leather. It is night here so the photos are not taken in daylight but might give you an idea of the Africa leather tassels and how they look.
> 
> View attachment 4625404
> View attachment 4625405


Thank you so very much, Djfmn  ! Brilliant! 

I will order a tassle for my Midi Soulmate . 
I seem to remember someone once writing that they found it challenging to identify which side of the bag to carry outwards so as to easily find their stuff and to use the compartment zip. So I will use the tassle to identify the "outwards" side


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> So..  here is my Pre-order mental processes
> 
> 1.  I cannot order any more purses this year, next year, “fill in blank”...
> 2.  Oh no.  A new Leather/ promo/ or the return of something loved such as Africa,
> 3.  See #1.
> 4.  Wait.  Maybe just one SLG that I can add to the order already in production.
> 5.  Well heck.  Would that “fill in blank”.. in this case, Africa leather, look wonderful in  a .. Little Minerva.
> 6. See #1,  oh.. just forget #1!
> 6.  Hmm,  but I really really really like the purple, but I think purple would be better in something smaller.  Wait. A purple penelope Messenger.
> 7.  But the other colors,  wait.. I could get one of each in a SLG.  That’s a perfect solution.
> 8.  But I want a little minerva.. or a Selene midi... and purple and bronze.. or lead.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so very much, Djfmn  ! Brilliant!
> 
> I will order a tassle for my Midi Soulmate .
> I seem to remember someone once writing that they found it challenging to identify which side of the bag to carry outwards so as to easily find their stuff and to use the compartment zip. So I will use the tassle to identify the "outwards" side


What color midi Soulmate are you ordering?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> So..  here is my Pre-order mental processes
> 
> 1.  I cannot order any more purses this year, next year, “fill in blank”...
> 2.  Oh no.  A new Leather/ promo/ or the return of something loved such as Africa,
> 3.  See #1.
> 4.  Wait.  Maybe just one SLG that I can add to the order already in production.
> 5.  Well heck.  Would that “fill in blank”.. in this case, Africa leather, look wonderful in  a .. Little Minerva.
> 6. See #1,  oh.. just forget #1!
> 6.  Hmm,  but I really really really like the purple, but I think purple would be better in something smaller.  Wait. A purple penelope Messenger.
> 7.  But the other colors,  wait.. I could get one of each in a SLG.  That’s a perfect solution.
> 8.  But I want a little minerva.. or a Selene midi... and purple and bronze.. or lead.


I love your honesty! I think most of us are going through a version of what you just described.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> So as soon as I saw Marco post a photo of a Minerva mini in tweed calf, I got immediately inspired by @djfmn 's clever idea of getting a sample bag in this new leather. 24 days of shipping later, she is MINE, precious
> View attachment 4625006
> 
> *The style! *
> If you like a Minerva, you will like this one - all the elements of the style translated extremely well into this new size, i.e. side pleats, top flap, pockets, the works. There is no middle compartment (at least in this particular bag), which works better, since the inner space is much smaller than in the midi. As a militant top zipper closure zealot, I was worried about getting a magnet closure with this sample bag vs a zipper that I would have customized. However, unlike on a larger sister, here the magnet actually holds pretty well, again because it's much slimmer profile and lighter.
> Capacity-wise, this bag is squarely in the Juliet midi/Siena midi category. I was able to fit a very similar amount of stuff (an extreme example, I wouldn't really carry all that in it anyway):
> Ipad Air 2 (the 9.7 inches)
> A regular Kindle
> Large sunnies in a soft case
> Penny mini with headphones
> A von Holzhausen pouch with personal items  (chapstick, advil etc)
> A von Holzhausen credit card holder (a very tiny wallet, basically)
> A huge set of keys
> Front pockets fit my work ID and an Iphone XR nicely. I can't say that an iPhone is very visible due to the front flap not completely covering the pockets, but I haven't tested it in motion.
> Here are more photos of this style vs. Juliet midi in Citrus Tuscania (both empty), as well as the back view of how Marco coloblocked this style with dark brown Nappa (the bag is jam packed in that one). An interior shot shows standard Marco's pockets and cappuccino lining that  I am now obsessed with. It's so elegant!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625017
> View attachment 4625018
> View attachment 4625019
> View attachment 4625026
> 
> *Tweed calf!*
> I was very surprised to discover that under artificial light, tweed calf has a sheen to it that is almost plasticky in its appearance. In the sunlight, this sheen takes on a more organic and very beautiful look. I tried to capture it, but it didn't work that well. It's a very soft suede leather to the touch, and IMO, Marco is absolutely right that it would be quite... Jason Pollock-y to have the entire bag in that leather. Dark brown nappa grounds it and gives this bag a really exquisite look - like a well made cappuccino or a beautiful chocolate pastry with ganache and decorative glazing .
> View attachment 4625027
> 
> *Final impressions!*
> If you like the way this bag and leather look in photos, you will greatly enjoy them in person. It's gorgeous, unique, and extremely classy.  The price I got this bag for is absurd, considering what any other designer with a "real" markup would charge. I am not at all dreaming up a more summery color combination now, no ma'am .
> Hope this helps someone  Special shout out to @Coastal jewel for inspiring Marco to make this style!


Wow, what a review!!! Your description is so thorough and helpful. Thank you! You really should send it to Marco for his blog. Cograts on your new bag!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> What color midi Soulmate are you ordering?


The classic Deep Blue Africa with dark brown handles and light gold hardwear. Have admired it ( there are MANY photos of this bag!!) and dreamed of one ever since I discovered MM on purseblog last spring. Could hardly believe my good fortune when Marco posted that this leather was available again!


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> The classic Deep Blue Africa with dark brown handles and light gold hardwear. Have admired it ( there are MANY photos of this bag!!) and dreamed of one ever since I discovered MM on purseblog last spring. Could hardly believe my good fortune when Marco posted that this leather was available again!


I had this exact bag and gifted it to my best friend because she admired it and said if I was ever going to sell it she wanted it. I gave it to her for her birthday last year. She loves it says it's her favorite bag.


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


>



+1!


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> I requested:
> - top zipper closure, no central compartment
> - Arianna style strap attachments (on outer sides with buckles)
> - an extra Minerva style shoulder strap (I like its wider width, and its shorter length allows the bag to sit higher, which is my preference for shoulder carry)
> - a wider (1.2”) adjustable messenger strap



Thank you, that is super helpful!

I'd love to get a large bag in the Africa leather (I was thinking the Angelica Messenger), but I am going to stick with the small stuff for now  Even at 20% off I don't think I can justify another medium-sized bag, since I actually requested to have an extra middle compartment added to my Selene Midi so it's more functional, so it's somewhat similar in functionality and size.

I will wait for the next beautiful leather and live vicariously through everyone after this for a few months! I'm quite pleased with my MM bags that I already have on order. I think I will close out this year with a Stella in the lead Africa, Little Penelope in purple Africa, and maybe a Phoebe in the blue Africa?!



djfmn said:


> I finally found the file and then had to resize it @Fancyfree  This is the mockup Marco did for me I also asked him at the time what the cost would be without the half moon and he said it would be about 25 euros less than with the half moon. Hope this helps not sure if it is what you were also wanting in this style. But seeing I had asked for something similar a year ago I thought I would look for the file and post it if I found it. For those ladies who know the Belen Echandia styles I thought Theia was similar to the Adore Me.
> 
> View attachment 4625246



Thank you for sharing this mock up - this is super helpful and I do prefer the Theia without the half moon ridge. I think with a really gorgeous / strongly textured leather (like Africa!) it would really be highlighted by the Theia's simple lines and design.


----------



## Cleda

@TotinScience what an awesome review, thanks for all the photos and descriptions! I was regretting my Tweed purchase a little bit yesterday, wondering if I would rather get a Selene Zip Midi in Africa instead. Looking at your bag makes me excited about my Tweed order all over again. Very smart to get the sample bag and skip 8 weeks of waiting time.


----------



## meeh16

I caved in and ordered my 3rd piece: penelope messenger in blue africa with silver hardware and light blue lining


----------



## djfmn

This arrived yesterday and because I love the style so much I ordered it in bronze Africa. My Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I have not unpacked it completely but took some photos immediately after I took it out of the white box from Italy.
I love the style it is perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

Africa is in the spotlight, so I am carrying mine. The outside picture is the actual color.


----------



## Fancyfree

Years ago, I bought a beautiful, handcrafted, thick-leathered tote (similar to Rua Angelica)  in Croatia only to discover that the base was not reinforced to keep it's flat shape when carrying any weight. Fortunately, my cobbler could unstitch the lining and place a thin, stiff but flexible piece of plastic in the base of the bag,- this worked a treat.

How stiff / strongly reinforced are the bases of Marco's "flat-bottomed" totes? Diana, Selene, Victoria, Arianna, Angelica? Do they keep their flat shape when carrying a folder of documents and / or a mediumsized laptop?


----------



## TotinScience

A couple of mod shots. I think I am a much larger person than Marco’s model, so the bag looks smaller on me .


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Years ago, I bought a beautiful, handcrafted, thick-leathered tote (similar to Rua Angelica)  in Croatia only to discover that the base was not reinforced to keep it's flat shape when carrying any weight. Fortunately, my cobbler could unstitch the lining and place a thin, stiff but flexible piece of plastic in the base of the bag,- this worked a treat.
> 
> How stiff / strongly reinforced are the bases of Marco's "flat-bottomed" totes? Diana, Selene, Victoria, Arianna, Angelica? Do they keep their flat shape when carrying a folder of documents and / or a mediumsized laptop?


I just got my Little Diana but it seems pretty stiff to me. I also have an Angelica and it is reasonably stiff as well. What I can tell you is that if you prefer to have a stiffer base all you need to do is ask Marco to reinforce the base with a stiffer base material. That is what is so nice about a bespoke bag. I remember a lady wanting her I believe Angelica bag not to flop at all and so she asked Marco to reinforce her bag with stiffer backing so that it held its shape. If that is what you are wanting in the base of your bag all you have to do is request that from Marco when you email him about an order.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> This arrived yesterday and because I love the style so much I ordered it in bronze Africa. My Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I have not unpacked it completely but took some photos immediately after I took it out of the white box from Italy.
> I love the style it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625707
> View attachment 4625710



Gorgeous!! 

I love how this looks with the thicker handles. Is that something you requested or did it come standard?


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Years ago, I bought a beautiful, handcrafted, thick-leathered tote (similar to Rua Angelica)  in Croatia only to discover that the base was not reinforced to keep it's flat shape when carrying any weight. Fortunately, my cobbler could unstitch the lining and place a thin, stiff but flexible piece of plastic in the base of the bag,- this worked a treat.
> 
> How stiff / strongly reinforced are the bases of Marco's "flat-bottomed" totes? Diana, Selene, Victoria, Arianna, Angelica? Do they keep their flat shape when carrying a folder of documents and / or a mediumsized laptop?



I requested that my Angelicas have extra backing to provide a firmer structure. I have a Divina Midi and an Angelica in pebbled leather that both bulge and sag a little, whilst my Angelica in africa RT does not.  If you don't want ANY sagging or slouching at all, it's best to start with a stiffer leather like vachetta, africa, pompeii or nappa and request a reinforced base. At least, that's what I will do from now on.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I love how this looks with the thicker handles. Is that something you requested or did it come standard?


It comes standard. I really like the handles as well easy to carry.


----------



## Fancyfree

Djfmn and Aminu, thank you so much for your information and advice!

This thread is brilliant. You lot are so very helpful. 

When I was ordering my first 3 bags from Marco, I sent him so many questions, in so many e-mails, that I was getting a bad concience,-  I am aware that he is both seriously (dangerously?) over-worked (to keep his business afloat) and committed to exceptional customer service. 

I am so glad I have you lot to help me limit the number of e-mails Marco needs to receive from me!


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Djfmn and Aminu, thank you so much for your information and advice!
> 
> This thread is brilliant. You lot are so very helpful.
> 
> When I was ordering my first 3 bags from Marco, I sent him so many questions, in so many e-mails, that I was getting a bad concience,-  I am aware that he is both seriously (dangerously?) over-worked (to keep his business afloat) and committed to exceptional customer service.
> 
> I am so glad I have you lot to help me limit the number of e-mails Marco needs to receive from me!



Happy to help. And I totally agree, it's so useful having this amazing resource. Unfortunately, I made a few mistakes with my early purchases because I didn't want to pester Marco or these lovely ladies with pedantic minutiae! I've learned a lot about my preferences and can now be more selective going forward.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> So..  here is my Pre-order mental processes
> 
> 1.  I cannot order any more purses this year, next year, “fill in blank”...
> 2.  Oh no.  A new Leather/ promo/ or the return of something loved such as Africa,
> 3.  See #1.
> 4.  Wait.  Maybe just one SLG that I can add to the order already in production.
> 5.  Well heck.  Would that “fill in blank”.. in this case, Africa leather, look wonderful in  a .. Little Minerva.
> 6. See #1,  oh.. just forget #1!
> 6.  Hmm,  but I really really really like the purple, but I think purple would be better in something smaller.  Wait. A purple penelope Messenger.
> 7.  But the other colors,  wait.. I could get one of each in a SLG.  That’s a perfect solution.
> 8.  But I want a little minerva.. or a Selene midi... and purple and bronze.. or lead.


This cracked me up, laughed out loud!  We are all the same on here; you just managed to put it into words. And I did order a Penny messenger in purple Africa,  Bwah ha ha ha ha ha.  Guilty


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Happy to help. And I totally agree, it's so useful having this amazing resource. Unfortunately, I made a few mistakes with my early purchases because I didn't want to pester Marco or these lovely ladies with pedantic minutiae! I've learned a lot about my preferences and can now be more selective going forward.


The ladies on here are a wealth of information. I have been buying MM bags since he started and I still ask plenty of questions. @tenKrat is a wealth of information as are many other ladies on this thread. They are always willing to help and give advice. It is a wonderful group of very knowledgeable ladies. I always ask for help and suggestions on leathers and styles etc. Ask away as much as you want someone on this thread will always have an answer and some advice all given freely.


----------



## Kylacove

I have a question for you ladies. Do you think an Angel midi with pockets only on the back and Aphrodite handles would look good? I am going for a shorter Aphrodite look. Or just leave well enough alone as Africa raises the style anyway?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A couple of mod shots. I think I am a much larger person than Marco’s model, so the bag looks smaller on me .


It looks perfect!


----------



## jbags07

For those of you who already have the deep blue Africa, what color linings do you have?  Hard to tell from the pic what tone the blue is....and what colors would look best.....


----------



## jbags07

Does anyone have a pic of what the ancient gold Africa looks like on a bag?  The only one i found here is old, with ‘photobucket’ printed on it, so i can’t really tell.....wondering how blingy it is....thinking of an Iride possibly, but might ne too bold for me


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> This arrived yesterday and because I love the style so much I ordered it in bronze Africa. My Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I have not unpacked it completely but took some photos immediately after I took it out of the white box from Italy.
> I love the style it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625707
> View attachment 4625710


I love this - great style and perfect in the Wisteria Metallic. Enjoy this beautiful new bag!



southernbelle43 said:


> Africa is in the spotlight, so I am carrying mine. The outside picture is the actual color.
> View attachment 4625751
> View attachment 4625750


The blue is one of the most eye-catching Africa leather colors. Thank you for sharing these pics!



Fancyfree said:


> Years ago, I bought a beautiful, handcrafted, thick-leathered tote (similar to Rua Angelica)  in Croatia only to discover that the base was not reinforced to keep it's flat shape when carrying any weight. Fortunately, my cobbler could unstitch the lining and place a thin, stiff but flexible piece of plastic in the base of the bag,- this worked a treat.
> 
> How stiff / strongly reinforced are the bases of Marco's "flat-bottomed" totes? Diana, Selene, Victoria, Arianna, Angelica? Do they keep their flat shape when carrying a folder of documents and / or a mediumsized laptop?


Others have already chimed in with encouragement to request extra backing and suggesting leather selection plays into how much a bag slouches. I use MM bags for work which means I carry HEAVY loads - computer, files, power supplies (yes plural), water, a sandwich, etc. My vachetta and pompei bags have held up the best to this kind of abuse. Second to those - my Divina Midi in nappa is great, as is my Modena in pebbled. Marco will really be able to help you as long as you're clear about what you want - like zero bending/slouch along the bottom but carrying as much as I do? Might mean some different reinforcement. 



TotinScience said:


> A couple of mod shots. I think I am a much larger person than Marco’s model, so the bag looks smaller on me .


I think this is such a great looking leather for this bag - you wear it really well!


----------



## fashionista1984

jbags07 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what the ancient gold Africa looks like on a bag?  The only one i found here is old, with ‘photobucket’ printed on it, so i can’t really tell.....wondering how blingy it is....thinking of an Iride possibly, but might ne too bold for me



I’m debating a Stella in it and curious to see photos too!!


----------



## pdxhb

How is everyone else doing with the last bit of africa leather ordering?
I just sent my email to Marco requesting a Zhoe Legend in the bronze africa leather with light gunmetal hardware and light fuschia lining. I almost went with a more muted lining and then caught myself - that light fuschia is one of the best things to see inside a bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so very much, Djfmn  ! Brilliant!
> 
> I will order a tassle for my Midi Soulmate .
> I seem to remember someone once writing that they found it challenging to identify which side of the bag to carry outwards so as to easily find their stuff and to use the compartment zip. So I will use the tassle to identify the "outwards" side


Oh I think that may be me! I use a charm to indicate my outer side for my Midi Soulmate. It works great. Your tassel will look very cute!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@jbags07 and @fashionista1984, I found these photos in this and the reference thread! Full size Soulmate and Flora, and a Selene Midi at the bottom.



Moonfancy said:


> Here's Katia Golden Soulmate hanging in a dogwood tree!





Moonfancy said:


> Katia found some roses and decided to hang on a fence post. I've never seen a star shine so brightly in the daytime!





Moonfancy said:


> *Oh my goodness!
> 
> A Birth Announcement!
> 
> My Full Ancient Gold Soulmate had a little baby!
> 
> Isn't baby Flora just the cutest little thing?  Looks just like her Mama!*





Moonfancy said:


> *And here is another picture of the Mother and Child of Sunshine.  *





Moonfancy said:


> Full Soulmate. Ancient/African Gold Leather. Dark Chocolate Brown Straps. Cappuccino lining. 50 gold studs/feet on bottom.





paintednightsky said:


> Two Selene midis. Gold Africa and Sauro Tan zipped.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do you think an Angel midi with pockets only on the back and Aphrodite handles would look good? I am going for a shorter Aphrodite look. Or just leave well enough alone as Africa raises the style anyway?


Hmm..  what an idea!  I am waiting for others to chime in as Aphrodite looked HUGE on me... and I’ve always been drawn to angel midi but not enough to order...


----------



## Coastal jewel

jbags07 said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what the ancient gold Africa looks like on a bag?  The only one i found here is old, with ‘photobucket’ printed on it, so i can’t really tell.....wondering how blingy it is....thinking of an Iride possibly, but might ne too bold for me


I found This on another thread.  I have not had ancient gold but the bronze is very close to mine


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> A couple of mod shots. I think I am a much larger person than Marco’s model, so the bag looks smaller on me .


It’s so cute! Thanks for the mod shot. Really helps to see what these bags look like.  Now this bag is on my radar.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> @jbags07 and @fashionista1984, I found these photos in this and the reference thread! Full size Soulmate and Flora, and a Selene Midi at the bottom.



Thank you @ohmisseevee   You have awesome search skills! I can’t ever find things on this forum


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> I found This on another thread.  I have not had ancient gold but the bronze is very close to mine



Thank you  this is a great pic of this leather!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you, that is super helpful!
> 
> I'd love to get a large bag in the Africa leather (I was thinking the Angelica Messenger), but I am going to stick with the small stuff for now  Even at 20% off I don't think I can justify another medium-sized bag, since I actually requested to have an extra middle compartment added to my Selene Midi so it's more functional, so it's somewhat similar in functionality and size.
> 
> I will wait for the next beautiful leather and live vicariously through everyone after this for a few months! I'm quite pleased with my MM bags that I already have on order. I think I will close out this year with a Stella in the lead Africa, Little Penelope in purple Africa, and maybe a Phoebe in the blue Africa?!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing this mock up - this is super helpful and I do prefer the Theia without the half moon ridge. I think with a really gorgeous / strongly textured leather (like Africa!) it would really be highlighted by the Theia's simple lines and design.


I like your choices. My money tree is barely growing so I will be ordering a phoebe in either lead or dark blue Africa. 

so glad you asked about Theia. Personally I would like the style without the ridge but didn’t know it was possible.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> For those of you who already have the deep blue Africa, what color linings do you have?  Hard to tell from the pic what tone the blue is....and what colors would look best.....


I stuck with the silver lining to go with my silver HW. Love the look.  So many of them would go with this blue....apple green, yellow, red, pink......


----------



## jbags07

Anyone with a Selene midi zip out there who has the large size ipad? The ipad Pro? Does it fit easily in this bag?


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I stuck with the silver lining to go with my silver HW. Love the look.  So many of them would go with this blue....apple green, yellow, red, pink......


Thank you very much   The silver must look beautiful with it!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Anyone with a Selene midi zip out there who has the large size ipad? The ipad Pro? Does it fit easily in this bag?


----------



## Kimbashop

I have a Selene midi and the iPad Pro fits fine. I can also for my 13” laptop in it but it is a bit more awkward.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I have a Selene midi and the iPad Pro fits fine. I can also for my 13” laptop in it but it is a bit more awkward.


Ok great!  Thank you very much


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I like your choices. My money tree is barely growing so I will be ordering a phoebe in either lead or dark blue Africa.
> 
> so glad you asked about Theia. Personally I would like the style without the ridge but didn’t know it was possible.



Now that I know the Theia can be ordered without the ridge, I'm going to keep it in mind for a possible future order. 

I ended up changing my order for a Phoebe to the purple Africa instead of deep blue Africa. I LOVE how gorgeously saturated and deep and bright this purple is - I can't say for certain until I see it in person, but from the swatch I do believe this is my holy grail purple / metallic purple. I plan to use my Phoebe as a clutch within a larger bag, holding my absolute essentials that I typically need for errands or going to a friend's house, so I can grab it and go without thinking from my larger work bag without having to move multiple SLGs or individual items back and forth when I want to use a smaller bag but don't necessarily want to switch to an entirely different handbag. I tried this with my Flora in dark teal Flor and it worked perfectly!


----------



## orchidmyst

yellow_tulip said:


> So I’ve settled on a full size selene zip in blue Africa with top closure. Don’t know if I should add in a messenger strap. I’ve never worn any tote style with a long strap but cos the option is there I wonder if I need it ahah. Also considering  which Penelope - messenger, midi or mini and which colour LOL!


The messenger strap is detachable and I usually don't use it but I order it for all my Selene and Selene Midi bags for those 'just in case' situations, like a washroom situation.
It costs 32 euros for the messenger strap and additional 16 euros to upgrade to 1.2".
If you do get it, get the 1.2" strap because it would be way more comfortable.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> Anyone with a Selene midi zip out there who has the large size ipad? The ipad Pro? Does it fit easily in this bag?


I carry an Ipad and the Selene Midi will definitely fit it comfortably.


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> Hello Fashionista1984, do you still have your Deep Blue Africa Calista from way back when?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624640
> 
> 
> Can you please post a modelling photo, to help me choose whether to order a Calista or a Soulmate or both?


Hi I have a Calista in Africa leather and because the leather is very thick, it would take more time to soften up, in comparison to nappa or pebbled leather. Calista in Africa leather would be a bit more rigid, so please keep that in mind.
I'm on vacation so can't help you with a mod shot, sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

djfmn said:


> This arrived yesterday and because I love the style so much I ordered it in bronze Africa. My Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I have not unpacked it completely but took some photos immediately after I took it out of the white box from Italy.
> I love the style it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625707
> View attachment 4625710


I was just eying this on Marco’s website yesterday. It is gorgeous!!! 

Did you get it with the optional strap?

Since I just bought a bronze bag, the Luna, I was wondering how this would look in a non-metallic leather. What do you think?


----------



## orchidmyst

TotinScience said:


> A couple of mod shots. I think I am a much larger person than Marco’s model, so the bag looks smaller on me .


Thank you so much for the mod shot.
Your pictures are very helpful.
I think the Little Minerva is too small for me, I will change to Minerva Midi instead now.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> This arrived yesterday and because I love the style so much I ordered it in bronze Africa. My Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I have not unpacked it completely but took some photos immediately after I took it out of the white box from Italy.
> I love the style it is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625705
> View attachment 4625707
> View attachment 4625710


If it is possible, could you do some mod shots?
Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do you think an Angel midi with pockets only on the back and Aphrodite handles would look good? I am going for a shorter Aphrodite look. Or just leave well enough alone as Africa raises the style anyway?





ElainePG said:


> I was just eying this on Marco’s website yesterday. It is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Did you get it with the optional strap?
> 
> Since I just bought a bronze bag, the Luna, I was wondering how this would look in a non-metallic leather. What do you think?


It comes standard with a messenger strap. I think it would be lovely in a non metallic leather. Initially MM introduced this as a style that was color blocked. I decided to go with one color in metallic. The metallic is enough of a statement for me. @tenKrat has done some incredible color block bags. I am not as imaginative. I love lines of design elements of Diana and little Diana. I think because of those design elements it will good in most of MMs leathers.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> If it is possible, could you do some mod shots?
> Thank you.


I will do some tomorrow in the daylight. Having said I will preface it with I am a terrible modshot taker.


----------



## TotinScience

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you so much for the mod shot.
> Your pictures are very helpful.
> I think the Little Minerva is too small for me, I will change to Minerva Midi instead now.


I posted this photo of a minerva midi I had for awhile (no longer own this style, so can’t compare both sizes). Little one is MUCH smaller, midi fits a 13 inch laptop in a pinch!


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> Hi I have a Calista in Africa leather and because the leather is very thick, it would take more time to soften up, in comparison to nappa or pebbled leather. Calista in Africa leather would be a bit more rigid, so please keep that in mind.
> I'm on vacation so can't help you with a mod shot, sorry.


Thank you, Orchidmyst,  for letting me know . That info really helped me choose,- I'm going for a Soulmate Midi!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I will do some tomorrow in the daylight. Having said I will preface it with I am a terrible modshot taker.


I would love to see it next to a midi Juliet, for comparison, if its not too much trouble?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Ladies who have the wine Africa - is the wine colorway also a metallic leather like the others?


----------



## bonniekir

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who have the wine Africa - is the wine colorway also a metallic leather like the others?



I had a penny messenger in the Wine.. alas no more because a DIL fell in love with it and it matched the Iced Wine africa large Divina  she got as her 'baby' bag.
This colour is less shiny than the Africa Blue, Lead , Gold and Bronze. I can't say how the new batch will turn out. But originally is was less! 
As a sidenote.. I realise I only have a few Africas left!!! It seems that because of the durablity of this leather it became a fav one in my family .. LOL !


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> It comes standard with a messenger strap. I think it would be lovely in a non metallic leather. Initially MM introduced this as a style that was color blocked. I decided to go with one color in metallic. The metallic is enough of a statement for me. @tenKrat has done some incredible color block bags. I am not as imaginative. I love lines of design elements of Diana and little Diana. I think because of those design elements it will good in most of MMs leathers.


Your Little Diana is exquisite. I really like the wide handles.  I considered one in an Africa leather, but I will resist for now. I think I would prefer a LD in nappa leather.


----------



## Cleda

pdxhb said:


> How is everyone else doing with the last bit of africa leather ordering?
> I just sent my email to Marco requesting a Zhoe Legend in the bronze africa leather with light gunmetal hardware and light fuschia lining. I almost went with a more muted lining and then caught myself - that light fuschia is one of the best things to see inside a bag.



I placed a very small order (Penelope) a couple of days ago, but having a FOMO moment now. Would love to get a bigger bag in Africa but trying not to give in. Having over-indulged in the past 3 months, I really shouldn't.

I chose light fuschia for my Little Valerie in Dark Amethyst Verona which may be arriving in a couple of weeks. That lining caught my eye too. I can imagine it will be an eye-catching contrast with bronze Africa. 

Hope everyone else is having a great time selecting your Africa goodies!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I posted this photo of a minerva midi I had for awhile (no longer own this style, so can’t compare both sizes). Little one is MUCH smaller, midi fits a 13 inch laptop in a pinch!


LOVE this photo. I think I "need" to copy this bag.... Is the leather Mahogany Vacchetta? Or Dark Brown? Is the hardware silver or light or dark gunmetal?


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana in Wisteria metallic what fits in my bag - wallet, sunglasses, makeup bag, Kindle and there is room to spare.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE this photo. I think I "need" to copy this bag.... Is the leather Mahogany Vacchetta? Or Dark Brown? Is the hardware silver or light or dark gunmetal?


This is an amazing Minerva midi in Bordeaux Tuscania that I got off BST. It's light gunmetal - I don't know if MM still has any of that leather, but it was truly special. It was a right decision at the time to let go of that bag for me, but I still think of it fondly sometimes. Tuscania is not everyone's cup of tea, but I adore that leather.


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana Wisteria Metallic compared to Little Muse in everose pompei.


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana Wisteria Metallic compared to midi Juliet in grey Flor


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who have the wine Africa - is the wine colorway also a metallic leather like the others?


There is a picture of the Demetra I had made on "WE ARE MM" section of Marco's site, it gives you a pretty accurate idea of what that leather looks like!


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana Wisteria Metallic compared to regular Zhoe in orange nappa.


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana Wisteria Metalic compared to indigo nappa Mia. (One photo is blurry my apologies)


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> This is an amazing Minerva midi in Bordeaux Tuscania that I got off BST. It's light gunmetal - I don't know if MM still has any of that leather, but it was truly special. It was a right decision at the time to let go of that bag for me, but I still think of it fondly sometimes. Tuscania is not everyone's cup of tea, but I adore that leather.


That is so interesting. I have only ever considered Vacchetta for Minerva. Tuscania would reduce the weight a lot! No Bordeaux Tuscania on website at the moment, but that might change


----------



## djfmn

Little Diana wisteria metallic compared to Sugar Cane pompei Little Tulipano.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> That is so interesting. I have only ever considered Vecchetta for Minerva. Tuscania would reduce the weight a lot! No Bordeaux Tuscania on website at the moment, but that might change


I think there were some Vacchetta Minervas on TPF and they are absolutely stunning, but IMO, it will be HEAVY. In Tuscania, this bag was not the lightest, but definitely manageable - it's a lot of leather what with the pockets and the flap. Plus, at the very beginning before leather softens, the front flap might be very rigid in Vacchetta. But like I said, she will be gorgeous no matter what leather you choose!


----------



## djfmn

I know said I was ordering a Little Diana in bronze Africa well I changed my mind. I love the Little Diana but when MM did his kickstarter I was going to get an Aurora  and changed to Little Diana. I really had a hard time deciding between the two styles. When I looked at all the styles on his website  this morning the Aurora caught my eye again. I have not tried that style and decided that the Aurora in bronze Africa would make a lovely addition. So of course I changed my order. As I have said before what is a mind if you cannot change it!!


----------



## HermesHope

jbags07 said:


> For those of you who already have the deep blue Africa, what color linings do you have?  Hard to tell from the pic what tone the blue is....and what colors would look best.....



I have a deep blue Africa bag with the marine lining. Looks lovely...


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I know said I was ordering a Little Diana in bronze Africa well I changed my mind. I love the Little Diana but when MM did his kickstarter I was going to get an Aurora  and changed to Little Diana. I really had a hard time deciding between the two styles. When I looked at all the styles on his website  this morning the Aurora caught my eye again. I have not tried that style and decided that the Aurora in bronze Africa would make a lovely addition. So of course I changed my order. As I have said before what is a mind if you cannot change it!!



I definitely changed my mind multiple times throughout the ordering process.  I am also still incredibly tempted to order a larger bag in the Lead Africa, but I am going to sit on my hands until the ordering window passes. I am quite pleased with what I _have_ ordered - purple Africa Phoeobe, purple Africa Little Penelope, bronze Africa Little Penelope, and lead Africa Stella.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I’m so incredibly excited for all the upcoming photos of the Africa leathers once we all get our orders!


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I have a deep blue Africa bag with the marine lining. Looks lovely...
> 
> View attachment 4626615


It looks gorgeous!


----------



## ohmisseevee

HermesHope said:


> I have a deep blue Africa bag with the marine lining. Looks lovely...
> 
> View attachment 4626615



That marine lining looks so beautiful with the deep blue Africa!


----------



## jbags07

Thank you @djfmn for these wonderful comparison pix!  The little Diana is a great size for me...its now at the top of my list ....and it looks just stunning in the wisteria


----------



## lenie

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, Orchidmyst,  for letting me know . That info really helped me choose,- I'm going for a Soulmate Midi!


Here are my bags in wine Africa: Calista, Aphrodite, and Soul Mate.


----------



## ohmisseevee

lenie said:


> Here are my bags in wine Africa: Calista, Aphrodite, and Soul Mate.
> View attachment 4626713
> View attachment 4626715
> View attachment 4626716



Thank you for sharing, @lenie !
The color is gorgeous.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Little Diana wisteria metallic compared to Sugar Cane pompei Little Tulipano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626451
> View attachment 4626452
> View attachment 4626453
> View attachment 4626451
> View attachment 4626452
> View attachment 4626453


Thank you so much for all the comparison pictures.
This is extremely helpful, especially knowing the Little Diana is most similar in size to the Zhoe.
Would you be able to post on to the reference pictures thread?
I know how much work it was involved posting the pictures but this really would help future customers decide which style to order from Marco.


----------



## orchidmyst

lenie said:


> Here are my bags in wine Africa: Calista, Aphrodite, and Soul Mate.
> View attachment 4626713
> View attachment 4626715
> View attachment 4626716


Hi @lenie, thank you for the pictures.
I have to get wine africa now.
You have many Aphrodite bags, which leather is your favorite?
I've been considering this style but am still trying to decide which leather to get it in.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you so much for all the comparison pictures.
> This is extremely helpful, especially knowing the Little Diana is most similar in size to the Zhoe.
> Would you be able to post on to the reference pictures thread?
> I know how much work it was involved posting the pictures but this really would help future customers decide which style to order from Marco.


Yes I will post them along with some mod shots.


----------



## lenie

orchidmyst said:


> Hi @lenie, thank you for the pictures.
> I have to get wine africa now.
> You have many Aphrodite bags, which leather is your favorite?
> I've been considering this style but am still trying to decide which leather to get it in.


Therein lies the difficulty-I like all of them! The Aphrodite suits every leather,from soft, squishy merino to more structured vachetta. I have the Aphrodite in pebbled, vachetta, Africa, pompei, nappa, and snake skin embossed.


----------



## jbags07

lenie said:


> Here are my bags in wine Africa: Calista, Aphrodite, and Soul Mate.
> View attachment 4626713
> View attachment 4626715
> View attachment 4626716


These bags are just


----------



## Kimbashop

Just placed my order for a lead Africa Phoebe with silver hardware and dark blue lining, with extra crossbody strap. I’m so excited to see this leather in person.


----------



## lenie

Kimbashop said:


> Just placed my order for a lead Africa Phoebe with silver hardware and dark blue lining, with extra crossbody strap. I’m so excited to see this leather in person.


Here’s a picture of my regular Selene in Lead Africa from 2014. It was quite slouchy from the very beginning.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I can't stop admiring the beautiful bags using Africa leather. They're all so gorgeous. My resolve is wavering!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

ohmisseevee said:


> I can't stop admiring the beautiful bags using Africa leather. They're all so gorgeous. My resolve is wavering!!


Mine too! Glad the time limit is up!


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> Just placed my order for a lead Africa Phoebe with silver hardware and dark blue lining, with extra crossbody strap. I’m so excited to see this leather in person.


I ordered same Phoebe including lining, except I got light gunmetal hardware!


----------



## tuowei

@TotinScience and @bellebellebelle19 I loved your two tone red napa and lead africa sabrina midi. Marco advised against an all africa Sabrina midi because the stiffer africa leather might not fold and drape nicely. Did you find that to be the case with your combo africa/napa bag?


----------



## TotinScience

tuowei said:


> @TotinScience and @bellebellebelle19 I loved your two tone red napa and lead africa sabrina midi. Marco advised against an all africa Sabrina midi because the stiffer africa leather might not fold and drape nicely. Did you find that to be the case with your combo africa/napa bag?


Ahh it was such a great bag to have and to then find her a new home with @bellebellebelle19 . I didn’t find her to be all that stiff. Certainly more so than my all nappa Sabrina, but not prohibitively at all. You can definitely inquire with Marco if that would still be the case - he may know if the new batch of Africa is more rigid than the old one, for example.


----------



## tuowei

TotinScience said:


> Ahh it was such a great bag to have and to then find her a new home with @bellebellebelle19 . I didn’t find her to be all that stiff. Certainly more so than my all nappa Sabrina, but not prohibitively at all. You can definitely inquire with Marco if that would still be the case - he may know if the new batch of Africa is more rigid than the old one, for example.



Thanks @TotinScience!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cookiefiend said:


> Fear Of Missing Out.


Thanks to you I knew the answer to a New York Times crossword puzzle clue this morning.  The answer was FOMO


----------



## LuvNLux

Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?



+1. I also am interested as i would like to order one at some point...also curious if any modifications are recommended?


----------



## Coastal jewel

With all the Africa talk, I had to break out my Selene midi, with silver hardware and zips.. this is the biggest purse I have..  anything larger, and I feel like I have a suitcase.  I’m 5’2. 125..


----------



## Coastal jewel

I love the blue Africa. Also have the same purse in bronze.  They are travel bombs.  I have never added a zipper to the top of a Selene.  At times ( when I brake in the car and the purse flies off the seat) I really wish I had.  
Can wait to see all the reveals.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> With all the Africa talk, I had to break out my Selene midi, with silver hardware and zips.. this is the biggest purse I have..  anything larger, and I feel like I have a suitcase.  I’m 5’2. 125..


We are bag twins!


----------



## ohmisseevee

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?



My order was relatively recent, i.e. I don't have my Selene Midi in hand yet, but I did want to share my thought process behind getting the zip closure for my Selene Midi.

I don't prefer the look of the Selene Midi with the cinched-in sides. I requested my Selene Midi without the cinching clips.
I like my medium-to-large shoulder bags/totes to have closed openings. I typically use these larger bags for work and have to carry papers or even a laptop, and having a zip closure is one way to ensure that those aren't too conspicuous.
When I drive, my purse sits in my passenger seat. I'm not a bad driver, but sometimes in commuter traffic have had to slam on my brakes, and as a result my purse will shoot out of the seat.  My previous open totes spill EVERYTHING all over the place, so a zip closure at least ensures everything stays securely inside the bag.
I was recommended a slip pocket on the exterior. I find myself without pockets once in a while and having those exterior pockets are extremely handy.  I know the Selene Midi already comes with a lot of interior organization, but since I also requested a zip closure, I think the outside pocket would be most helpful for quickly storing a phone, for example.

Modifications that I requested based on what I know about my own preferences:

I highly prize built-in organization in my bags.  After chatting with Marco about it, I requested the addition of an interior zipped divider pocket, similar to the one inside the Angelica. I often find that with large bags all my stuff just gets lost in the bottom, so I wanted to have the interior "separated" so that I could organize a little better.
I also requested to have my crossbody strap hardware placed on the outside of the bag, so that the lining inside isn't 'pulled up' at the connection points for the crossbody strap.
I didn't request an additional crossbody strap since I have a few of my own already, but if I were to order a crossbody strap I would request it at the 1.2" width, for greater comfort.
I think the most important thing when it comes to bespoke and purchasing a bag is being able to identify your needs and how your bag can meet them.  Some of these questions I have answered with the help of the amazing ladies in this thread, and others Marco helped me answer when I explained what I was looking for and what I was hoping to use my bags for. When I use what I currently have, I also try to make a note of what's "missing" - for example, in one of my recent bags I kept thinking "this bag would be perfect if I had some kind of interior slip pocket for my laptop", so voila. In another case, one of my old keychains had a magnetic clip that I was able to "snap" onto my old tote bag - and it was so ingenious and convenient for a daily use bag!

Anyway, after that long post...

I'll let you ladies know how all of this looks/feels when I get my Selene Midi. I placed this order during Black Friday, using the black/white tweed calf.  Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@Coastal jewel , your Selene Midi in deep blue Africa is gorgeous!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Coastal jewel said:


> With all the Africa talk, I had to break out my Selene midi, with silver hardware and zips.. this is the biggest purse I have..  anything larger, and I feel like I have a suitcase.  I’m 5’2. 125..


I love this! I can’t wait for my order to come in even more now. I’ve ordered a full size selene and I’m about the same size as you so I’ll be carrying a suitcase around


----------



## Coastal jewel

yellow_tulip said:


> I love this! I can’t wait for my order to come in even more now. I’ve ordered a full size selene and I’m about the same size as you so I’ll be carrying a suitcase around


Some people can pull it off! One of my girlfriends is 5’ and 100 pounds and she swaggers with a minerva midi.. looks great on her.


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?


I order the Selene Midi with the top zipper because of security reasons but I definitely prefer the standard magnetic closure instead as it is more convenient and easier to get things out. If you order with the top zipper, it is a bit heavier than expected due to extra leather used to form the top zipper. This weight is quite significant for the larger Selene. So now I don't order the top zipper for the Selene as it is still very secure with the standard magnetic closure but I would still keep the top zipper for the Selene Midi. If you carry a lot of things in your Selene Midi and are worried about things falling out when you throw your bag around or are worried about things being stolen, then I recommend a top zipper. If you don't carry that much, the standard magnetic closure is quite secure.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> Some people can pull it off! One of my girlfriends is 5’ and 100 pounds and she swaggers with a minerva midi.. looks great on her.



Large bags look ridiculous on me - for reference, I 'm 5'2" and have a stocky/athletic build.  My aunt gifted a Gucci shopper tote to me, and it was huge and looked silly.

I find that small-to-medium sized crossbody bags (my Cuoio Toscano Zhoe fits in this category, as does my Little Athena in port merinos) and medium-sized totes/shoulder bags fit my frame the best.  I also have a couple of mini-to-small bags (Celine Nano Belt bag, YSL Mini Lou, MM Penelope Messenger) that look super cute no matter what I'm wearing.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> +1. I also am interested as i would like to order one at some point...also curious if any modifications are recommended?


My standard Selene Midi and Selene modifications are: top zipper closure, messenger strap (1.2" wide version), flat pocket on back panel, soulmate handles (depending on leather type).

For anyone who adds the top zipper closure to the Selene/Selene Midi, I highly recommend and suggest you add the very discreet flat pocket on back panel for your phone or keys. I basically stuff this pocket with tissue, keys, phone, hair tie, lip balm and loads of stuff in it. It won't bulk because of Marco's superior design.

As for the soulmate handles, I have had this because some people said the straps might slip off easily for certain leather types. The weight added on is significant with soulmate handles as the leather used is more than double for the standard strap. It is also thicker when you carry the bag by hand. I personally prefer the thicker leather to hold on to and I like the look of the soulmate handles but it may not be for everyone. Because of the weight, I don't have this option for all my Selene/Selene Midi bags. I have Selene/Selene Midi in pebbled leather, verona and africa leather with the standard straps and they do not cause the bag to slip off my shoulders, so I'm guessing maybe this would happen for nappa? I do have other bags in nappa though and I don't have problems with the straps slipping off. If anyone has this experience of the straps of Selene/Selene Midi bags slipping off, please do let us know what leather it was.

Forgot to add that if you have the top zipper closure, the ability to clinch the Selene/Selene Midi is gone.


----------



## yellow_tulip

orchidmyst said:


> My standard Selene Midi and Selene modifications are: top zipper closure, messenger strap (1.2" wide version), flat pocket on back panel, soulmate handles (depending on leather type).
> 
> For anyone who adds the top zipper closure to the Selene/Selene Midi, I highly recommend and suggest you add the very discreet flat pocket on back panel for your phone or keys. I basically stuff this pocket with tissue, keys, phone, hair tie, lip balm and loads of stuff in it. It won't bulk because of Marco's superior design.
> 
> As for the soulmate handles, I have had this because some people said the straps might slip off easily for certain leather types. The weight added on is significant with soulmate handles as the leather used is more than double for the standard strap. It is also thicker when you carry the bag by hand. I personally prefer the thicker leather to hold on to and I like the look of the soulmate handles but it may not be for everyone. Because of the weight, I don't have this option for all my Selene/Selene Midi bags. I have Selene/Selene Midi in pebbled leather, verona and africa leather with the standard straps and they do not cause the bag to slip off my shoulders, so I'm guessing maybe this would happen for nappa? I do have other bags in nappa though and I don't have problems with the straps slipping off. If anyone has this experience of the straps of Selene/Selene Midi bags slipping off, please do let us know what leather it was.
> 
> Forgot to add that if you have the top zipper closure, the ability to clinch the Selene/Selene Midi is gone.


Thanks for this review I didn’t realise I won’t be able to cinch in the sides with zippered top closure. Not sure if I should ask Marco to remove it now as I do want to be able to cinch it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

yellow_tulip said:


> Thanks for this review I didn’t realise I won’t be able to cinch in the sides with zippered top closure. Not sure if I should ask Marco to remove it now as I do want to be able to cinch it.



In theory, it might still be possible to do the cinching effect, so long as the zipper closure is short enough in the center?  But I don't know how good that would look - I feel like it would look odd if you didn't have the bag cinched.

I would suggest emailing Marco and asking him, especially if you do want to have the cinching capability/option.


----------



## yellow_tulip

ohmisseevee said:


> In theory, it might still be possible to do the cinching effect, so long as the zipper closure is short enough in the center?  But I don't know how good that would look - I feel like it would look odd if you didn't have the bag cinched.
> 
> I would suggest emailing Marco and asking him, especially if you do want to have the cinching capability/option.


Thanks I’ve emailed him.


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> My standard Selene Midi and Selene modifications are: top zipper closure, messenger strap (1.2" wide version), flat pocket on back panel, soulmate handles (depending on leather type).
> 
> For anyone who adds the top zipper closure to the Selene/Selene Midi, I highly recommend and suggest you add the very discreet flat pocket on back panel for your phone or keys. I basically stuff this pocket with tissue, keys, phone, hair tie, lip balm and loads of stuff in it. It won't bulk because of Marco's superior design.
> 
> As for the soulmate handles, I have had this because some people said the straps might slip off easily for certain leather types. The weight added on is significant with soulmate handles as the leather used is more than double for the standard strap. It is also thicker when you carry the bag by hand. I personally prefer the thicker leather to hold on to and I like the look of the soulmate handles but it may not be for everyone. Because of the weight, I don't have this option for all my Selene/Selene Midi bags. I have Selene/Selene Midi in pebbled leather, verona and africa leather with the standard straps and they do not cause the bag to slip off my shoulders, so I'm guessing maybe this would happen for nappa? I do have other bags in nappa though and I don't have problems with the straps slipping off. If anyone has this experience of the straps of Selene/Selene Midi bags slipping off, please do let us know what leather it was.
> 
> Forgot to add that if you have the top zipper closure, the ability to clinch the Selene/Selene Midi is gone.



Wow, you’ve given me a lot to consider. Thank you for this detailed overview, it is so very helpful!  You’ve mentioned things i had not considered. 

I generally don’t use big bags, but its good to have a few for travel or a full day away from home. Thats what i would use it for. I decided on a midi Soulmate in the Africa blue with the brown handles, as it is SO classic MM and so beautiful. And i plan to add a Selene zip midi soon too. But after seeing @Coastal jewel ’s blue Africa Selene midi zip, i am waffling    The blue africa is stunning in both styles!    Now i don’t know if i should change it or not....get the Selene in the blue Africa and a Soulmate midi later on....


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Wow, you’ve given me a lot to consider. Thank you for this detailed overview, it is so very helpful!  You’ve mentioned things i had not considered.
> 
> I generally don’t use big bags, but its good to have a few for travel or a full day away from home. Thats what i would use it for. I decided on a midi Soulmate in the Africa blue with the brown handles, as it is SO classic MM and so beautiful. And i plan to add a Selene zip midi soon too. But after seeing @Coastal jewel ’s blue Africa Selene midi zip, i am waffling    The blue africa is stunning in both styles!    Now i don’t know if i should change it or not....get the Selene in the blue Africa and a Soulmate midi later on....


I am really loving all the MM discussion! Happy New Year to everyone!
@orchidmyst, I have used Selene Midis only in pebbled and athene, but I have had the opposite of slipping. Somehow, the design of the straps and the length, the way she sits on my shoulder, make it one of the best totes I have had that won't slip off. Probably part of Marco's brilliant design, as always.
@jbags07, my top three MM styles are Soulmate Midi, Selene Zip Midi, and Juliet Midi...so I understand your pain of indecision! I love Selene for an east-west bag that is easy to use and rests close to the body. Soulmate is like its name; a huggable north-south friend who holds a ton. My little two cents, humble opinion though, is I think Africa looks a bit better in Selene than the Soulmate. The lines are simpler so it really showcases the leather. Just a thought but there are veteran MM fans who may have a different opinion and I would totally concede to them!

And random echo here, but I absolutely adore all you petite friends!!! I am 5", maybe 5"1' on a good day...so it's super nice to be in similar company!


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> I am really loving all the MM discussion! Happy New Year to everyone!
> @orchidmyst, I have used Selene Midis only in pebbled and athene, but I have had the opposite of slipping. Somehow, the design of the straps and the length, the way she sits on my shoulder, make it one of the best totes I have had that won't slip off. Probably part of Marco's brilliant design, as always.
> @jbags07, my top three MM styles are Soulmate Midi, Selene Zip Midi, and Juliet Midi...so I understand your pain of indecision! I love Selene for an east-west bag that is easy to use and rests close to the body. Soulmate is like its name; a huggable north-south friend who holds a ton. My little two cents, humble opinion though, is I think Africa looks a bit better in Selene than the Soulmate. The lines are simpler so it really showcases the leather. Just a thought but there are veteran MM fans who may have a different opinion and I would totally concede to them!
> 
> And random echo here, but I absolutely adore all you petite friends!!! I am 5", maybe 5"1' on a good day...so it's super nice to be in similar company!




Thank you for your feedback    Oh, golly i am really torn now!  Not having seen either style ever in person.....

Any thoughts from others with the Africa blue in either bag? Does the midi zip Selene showcase this leather better than Soulmate midi?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated....since this leather limited, i want to make the right choice....a year ago exactly, when i discovered MM, i made a lot of very costly bag mistakes the first 6 months of ordering...being new to bespoke....and bought a number of bags that just don’t work for me, and really want to make the right choice with this leather, as it will be a forever bag no doubt....


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?


I got mine without any zipper or modifications. I am all of 5 feet and this is my biggest bag. Fully open it can fit a lot. I like having the option of cinching the bag. I love how it looks cinched plus it also feels/looks smaller that way.


----------



## pdxhb

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, you all have been so extremely helpful in answering questions on this forum.  Thank you, and now I have one more:  to those of you who have Selene Midis, did you order with the top zipper or the standard open top?  Which do you like and why?  Pros and cons?



Midi Selene is one of my very favorite styles - either with or without the standard exterior pockets that are on the Midi Selene Zip. My primary use for bags is really work-focused, so all of my specific needs relate to commuting to multiple sites during any given day and hauling around enough things to make me a truly mobile worker. The Midi Selene Zip exterior pockets are really useful plus (in spite of not really being "into" hardware, see below) I like the way they enhance the lines of the design. I prefer them to adding a slip pocket both for the style and also because the zippers enhance security for things that would otherwise be too accessible for pickpockets and/or slide out easily. When I am traveling those become super useful for boarding pass/passport/gloves and hat/etc..

Related to security and comfort: I order with a crossbody strap wider (1.2") than standard and a few inches shorter. I don't like my bags to ride around below my hip and I am extremely short-waisted - the shorter crossbody lets me wear the bag in a way that I can tuck the bulk of it against my body/not have it bang into things or people when I am walking in crowded areas. Some have mentioned the way the crossbody strap connections pull a little with the standard, interior D-ring attachments. I am probably in the minority here but I don't like how sharp the corners on the exterior hardware feel and generally like a very clean, non-hardware look to my bags. So I always opt for those interior connections. Looking at photos on the reference threads you can see what these look like and determine which is best for you. 

For non-computer-carrying days, I really like the cinch option. It provides security as the bag carries really well on my shoulder when I have the cinch straps connected and it is not easy to reach into. I use the interior zip pocket to secure my wallet and typically have 2-3 pouches for all my other usual stuff. Interior organization with the usual pockets works because of that. If you don't carry pouches, then it could make sense to add another interior pocket or zippered pocket divider. My phone usually goes in one of the small interior slip pockets and business cards in another. I am not sure how many other ladies really use the cinch strap but it's something I really like about the design, as it makes it versatile for non-work days.

One last thought: The Midi Selene is *just* big enough for me to use as a work bag (i.e. carry a computer and all my other stuff). It's not at all briefcasey looking and the option of the cinch strap is exactly right to make it weekday to weekend flexible. If a top zipper were added, I suspect it would no longer work to carry a computer and I'd have to size up to the regular Selene. Even though I like big bags, I still try to keep it to a dull roar or I end up carrying around 20# of...._stuff_.


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you all so much for all these details about the Selenes!

I've been considering a Selene  or Selene Midi in Vacchetta but am wondering, - does the "kinching" work OK with with the thick Vacchetta?


----------



## anneclaire127

I am new to the Massaccesi world.  I've put in a few (!) orders this late fall / early winter, and while I'm expecting several bags, I've received two.  One is the Selene Midi Zip in river blue vacchetta, and I have been loving it.

I am generally a mini bag / small bag person, and after years of being focused on practical bag options (read: backpacks) due to having small children, I am growing my bag collection a bit.  I do need totes sometimes, and that's what initially drew me to MM - he has such gorgeous, low-key, yet beautifully designed leather totes  I considered the top zip for the Selene Zip Midi, but decided against for these reasons (that are really about how I use my bags, and I'm still learning what works for me as I go along):

(1) I've had a LV Cabas Rivington since maybe 2011.  This is a now-discontinued model that is sort of like the Neverfull but with sturdier straps and with the option to zip the sides in, giving a north-south orientation.  I don't take this tote to work, and I'm moving away from it in general due to the obvious branding.  However, I've found that north-south works super well for me.  Marco told me that for the Selene Zip Midi he could either add the cinching function or he could do a top zipper, not both.  I decided that I wanted to keep the option to cinch and to go north-south, so I did not do the zipper.

(2)  I was worried about exactly the issue that @pdxhb mentioned - losing valuable real estate at the top of the tote - if I were to add the zipper.  As the Selene Zip Midi is plenty big for me and sizing up wouldn't work, I decided to forgo the zipper.  I am 5' 6", and I feel overwhelmed by larger bags.

(3)  My LV Cabas Rivington has a hook that sort-of-but-not-quite closes the top opening of the bag - it really just makes the bag gape open a bit less.  I have had the "stop short" situation in traffic with this bag and have experienced my bag tipping over and spilling the contents everywhere.  So far I have found that my Selene Zip Midi's magnetic closure is pretty secure, and I haven't had any major spill problems.  However, I have only been wearing this for one month so maybe it hasn't thoroughly been put to the test.

I'm loving this discussion and seeing everyone's thoughts on this!  Oh by the way, having just gone on and on about how I don't do large bags, I have been thoroughly intrigued by the glorious Modena reveals lately.  What an amazingly gorgeous bag that is.  It's beautifully structured, and it's narrow at the top, so somehow the profile makes it seem less overwhelming.  I may end up getting a Modena if I feel I really need a larger bag with a top zip.


----------



## anneclaire127

I haven't been able to chime in during some of the recent Africa discussion, but I have to say that the photos that have been generously shared have been so lovely and so helpful!  I am massively susceptible to FOMO, and since I've been having such a great time with what I consider a Massaccesi classic (Selene Zip Midi in River Blue vacchetta), I decided to add another with this Africa promotion.  I added a second (!) Africa order, this one is a blue Africa Soulmate Midi with the classic dark brown nappa handles and light gold hardware.  Yay for north-south totes!

Let's just say that my husband has learned the term "ban island" and finds it amusing.  I'm sending myself there for a nice vacation, as my (previously) tiny collection will have grown quite a bit once my orders come in.  Might be nice to catch my breath and enjoy my new purchases for a while!


----------



## anneclaire127

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you all so much for all these details about the Selenes!
> 
> I've been considering a Selene  or Selene Midi in Vacchetta but am wondering, - does the "kinching" work OK with with the thick Vacchetta?



Hi @Fancyfree !  Believe it or not, I have not tried this yet, as this tote is also very nice in the east-west orientation.  I will try it out later today and report back.  I'm sure it would work well.  The vacchetta is sturdy but flexible.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Thank you for your feedback    Oh, golly i am really torn now!  Not having seen either style ever in person.....
> 
> Any thoughts from others with the Africa blue in either bag? Does the midi zip Selene showcase this leather better than Soulmate midi?  Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated....since this leather limited, i want to make the right choice....a year ago exactly, when i discovered MM, i made a lot of very costly bag mistakes the first 6 months of ordering...being new to bespoke....and bought a number of bags that just don’t work for me, and really want to make the right choice with this leather, as it will be a forever bag no doubt....


I just thought of you @jbags07, on the Facebook Massaccesi BST group, someone just posted a blue Africa Soulmate Midi. You can see how she looks!


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Some people can pull it off! One of my girlfriends is 5’ and 100 pounds and she swaggers with a minerva midi.. looks great on her.


My daughter is 5' 2" and 93lbs and she as coastaljewel says swaggers with a minerva midi and looks amazing. I am 5' 4" and 122lbs and I look like I am carrying a suitcase. My daughter carries large bags and looks great I am not able to carry a large bag without it looking out of proportion. I have decided smaller bags are better for me a because of that I asked Marco to make smaller versions of styles I really wanted - midi Juliet and midi Victoria. So I am not sure why some ladies are able to carry larger bags and some like me cannot but it is not completely related to size of the person.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My daughter is 5' 2" and 93lbs and she as coastaljewel says swaggers with a minerva midi and looks amazing. I am 5' 4" and 122lbs and I look like I am carrying a suitcase. My daughter carries large bags and looks great I am not able to carry a large bag without it looking out of proportion. I have decided smaller bags are better for me a because of that I asked Marco to make smaller versions of styles I really wanted - midi Juliet and midi Victoria. So I am not sure why some ladies are able to carry larger bags and some like me cannot but it is not completely related to size of the person.


I totally agree and it is somehow related to the style.  One bag that is  exactly the same dimensions as another can look like I am going to tip over, while the other one looks fine.


----------



## TotinScience

I find that the strap drop hugely influences how the bag ends up looking on a person. Being just shy of 5 ft 9, I don't easily get overwhelmed by larger bags. However, I do notice that bags look out of proportion on me if their shoulder drop is too short. The bag ends up riding under my armpit and sticking out sideways, which adds to a suitcasey look. 
An important thing to remember for all MM newcomers in designing their dream bags -* weight*! Marco designs bags to last, which means thick lining, amazing (I think most of them) full grain leathers, and good hardware. For larger bags (ie Soulmates, Selenes, Demetras, Minervas), in thicker leathers like vacchetta, pebbled, and Africa it may mean substantial weight of a bag when empty. For example, my most favorite bag from Marco, a Siena in pebbled with vacchetta elements is 2.7 lbs EMPTY. It carries well and does not feel that heavy when on my shoulder, but loaded with laptop and all the works the actual bag weight adds substantially to the total carry. Another example is Soulmate midi in Africa - without a crossbody strap and completely empty, it weighs about 2.1 lbs. Something for everyone to keep in mind. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Fancyfree

I bet each of us has developed our own personal system of gathering and sorting the relevant information we find on this and the other Massaccesi threads as well as the MM website .

Personally, I find it easiest to use PowerPoint files, simply because this is the format I find it easiest to transfer / paste in photos, text and snippets (Snipping Tool). I create a file for each bag model I'm interested in, I also have a leather file, where I gather photos, descriptions and comments. And a shoulder strap file. And today I decided I needed a wishlist-and-questions-file 

This is today's wishlist slide, with the various leather options I need to choose between. Some of the leathers aren't currently available, but hey,- neither was Deep Blue Africa a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## pdxhb

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you all so much for all these details about the Selenes!
> 
> I've been considering a Selene  or Selene Midi in Vacchetta but am wondering, - does the "kinching" work OK with with the thick Vacchetta?


Cinching works just fine with Vachetta on the Midi Selene! Obviously, it's not as soft as, say, Merinos - but it works well just the same.



anneclaire127 said:


> I am new to the Massaccesi world.  I've put in a few (!) orders this late fall / early winter, and while I'm expecting several bags, I've received two.  One is the Selene Midi Zip in river blue vacchetta, and I have been loving it.
> 
> I am generally a mini bag / small bag person, and after years of being focused on practical bag options (read: backpacks) due to having small children, I am growing my bag collection a bit.  I do need totes sometimes, and that's what initially drew me to MM - he has such gorgeous, low-key, yet beautifully designed leather totes  I considered the top zip for the Selene Zip Midi, but decided against for these reasons (that are really about how I use my bags, and I'm still learning what works for me as I go along):
> 
> (1) I've had a LV Cabas Rivington since maybe 2011.  This is a now-discontinued model that is sort of like the Neverfull but with sturdier straps and with the option to zip the sides in, giving a north-south orientation.  I don't take this tote to work, and I'm moving away from it in general due to the obvious branding.  However, I've found that north-south works super well for me.  Marco told me that for the Selene Zip Midi he could either add the cinching function or he could do a top zipper, not both.  I decided that I wanted to keep the option to cinch and to go north-south, so I did not do the zipper.
> 
> (2)  I was worried about exactly the issue that @pdxhb mentioned - losing valuable real estate at the top of the tote - if I were to add the zipper.  As the Selene Zip Midi is plenty big for me and sizing up wouldn't work, I decided to forgo the zipper.  I am 5' 6", and I feel overwhelmed by larger bags.
> 
> (3)  My LV Cabas Rivington has a hook that sort-of-but-not-quite closes the top opening of the bag - it really just makes the bag gape open a bit less.  I have had the "stop short" situation in traffic with this bag and have experienced my bag tipping over and spilling the contents everywhere.  So far I have found that my Selene Zip Midi's magnetic closure is pretty secure, and I haven't had any major spill problems.  However, I have only been wearing this for one month so maybe it hasn't thoroughly been put to the test.
> 
> I'm loving this discussion and seeing everyone's thoughts on this!  Oh by the way, having just gone on and on about how I don't do large bags, I have been thoroughly intrigued by the glorious Modena reveals lately.  What an amazingly gorgeous bag that is.  It's beautifully structured, and it's narrow at the top, so somehow the profile makes it seem less overwhelming.  I may end up getting a Modena if I feel I really need a larger bag with a top zip.


The Modena is my go-to style for rainy weather since it has a zip top. It's perfect for carrying a computer, etc., and it's unique among MM bags for having a little less depth off the body; I think that makes it extremely wearable.



TotinScience said:


> I find that the strap drop hugely influences how the bag ends up looking on a person. Being just shy of 5 ft 9, I don't easily get overwhelmed by larger bags. However, I do notice that bags look out of proportion on me if their shoulder drop is too short. The bag ends up riding under my armpit and sticking out sideways, which adds to a suitcasey look.
> An important thing to remember for all MM newcomers in designing their dream bags -* weight*! Marco designs bags to last, which means thick lining, amazing (I think most of them) full grain leathers, and good hardware. For larger bags (ie Soulmates, Selenes, Demetras, Minervas), in thicker leathers like vacchetta, pebbled, and Africa it may mean substantial weight of a bag when empty. For example, my most favorite bag from Marco, a Siena in pebbled with vacchetta elements is 2.7 lbs EMPTY. It carries well and does not feel that heavy when on my shoulder, but loaded with laptop and all the works the actual bag weight adds substantially to the total carry. Another example is Soulmate midi in Africa - without a crossbody strap and completely empty, it weighs about 2.1 lbs. Something for everyone to keep in mind.
> Happy New Year!


MM leathers are all full grain - it is in keeping with Italian regulations on leather goods. On top of that, Marco knows how to select very well-crafted hides. We win on that front! It makes for much more durable and long-lasting bags than those marked "genuine leather" from US makers.


----------



## Fancyfree

pdxhb said:


> Cinching works just fine with Vachetta on the Midi Selene! Obviously, it's not as soft as, say, Merinos - but it works well just the same..


Thank you, Pdxhb!


----------



## mleleigh

Fancyfree said:


> I bet each of us has developed our own personal system of gathering and sorting the relevant information we find on this and the other Massaccesi threads as well as the MM website .
> 
> Personally, I find it easiest to use PowerPoint files, simply because this is the format I find it easiest to transfer / paste in photos, text and snippets (Snipping Tool). I create a file for each bag model I'm interested in, I also have a leather file, where I gather photos, descriptions and comments. And a shoulder strap file. And today I decided I needed a wishlist-and-questions-file
> 
> This is today's wishlist slide, with the various leather options I need to choose between. Some of the leathers aren't currently available, but hey,- neither was Deep Blue Africa a couple of weeks ago!
> View attachment 4627928



Well, this sure is pleasing to look at!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I find that the strap drop hugely influences how the bag ends up looking on a person. Being just shy of 5 ft 9, I don't easily get overwhelmed by larger bags. However, I do notice that bags look out of proportion on me if their shoulder drop is too short. The bag ends up riding under my armpit and sticking out sideways, which adds to a suitcasey look.
> An important thing to remember for all MM newcomers in designing their dream bags -* weight*! Marco designs bags to last, which means thick lining, amazing (I think most of them) full grain leathers, and good hardware. For larger bags (ie Soulmates, Selenes, Demetras, Minervas), in thicker leathers like vacchetta, pebbled, and Africa it may mean substantial weight of a bag when empty. For example, my most favorite bag from Marco, a Siena in pebbled with vacchetta elements is 2.7 lbs EMPTY. It carries well and does not feel that heavy when on my shoulder, but loaded with laptop and all the works the actual bag weight adds substantially to the total carry. Another example is Soulmate midi in Africa - without a crossbody strap and completely empty, it weighs about 2.1 lbs. Something for everyone to keep in mind.
> Happy New Year!


SO true and important points!!! Maybe you could post this on the reference threads, too? Those threads have far less pages and this very valuable info will then probably be read by all MM Newbies.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I find that the strap drop hugely influences how the bag ends up looking on a person. Being just shy of 5 ft 9, I don't easily get overwhelmed by larger bags. However, I do notice that bags look out of proportion on me if their shoulder drop is too short. The bag ends up riding under my armpit and sticking out sideways, which adds to a suitcasey look.
> An important thing to remember for all MM newcomers in designing their dream bags -* weight*! Marco designs bags to last, which means thick lining, amazing (I think most of them) full grain leathers, and good hardware. For larger bags (ie Soulmates, Selenes, Demetras, Minervas), in thicker leathers like vacchetta, pebbled, and Africa it may mean substantial weight of a bag when empty. For example, my most favorite bag from Marco, a Siena in pebbled with vacchetta elements is 2.7 lbs EMPTY. It carries well and does not feel that heavy when on my shoulder, but loaded with laptop and all the works the actual bag weight adds substantially to the total carry. Another example is Soulmate midi in Africa - without a crossbody strap and completely empty, it weighs about 2.1 lbs. Something for everyone to keep in mind.
> Happy New Year!


Adding to the post on weight. I spoke to Marco about this and he went out and very recently purchased a very high quality scale. He will start adding weight of bags to his website is my understanding which I had requested recently. I had told him new customers are probably not aware of the weight of his bags. As @TotinScience mentioned MM designs bags to last with substantial high quality leather and very good linings and hardware. It adds to the weight of the bag but his bags are made to last and they do. I have a bag that he made 13 years ago for a previous brand where he was the exclusive maker. I wear this bag mainly for travel as it is a large heavier bag but it still looks amazing. The only issue is the hardware which is a gold has some tarnish and that is because this line of bags used lesser quality HW. Marco indicated when he introduced his line in 2014 that he was going to use higher quality HW and zippers etc and it shows. I have one of the first bags he ever produced for MM and the hardware and lining and leather is still gorgeous. His quality is second to none.


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> I just thought of you @jbags07, on the Facebook Massaccesi BST group, someone just posted a blue Africa Soulmate Midi. You can see how she looks!


Thank you for the heads up @christinemliu


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> I bet each of us has developed our own personal system of gathering and sorting the relevant information we find on this and the other Massaccesi threads as well as the MM website .
> 
> Personally, I find it easiest to use PowerPoint files, simply because this is the format I find it easiest to transfer / paste in photos, text and snippets (Snipping Tool). I create a file for each bag model I'm interested in, I also have a leather file, where I gather photos, descriptions and comments. And a shoulder strap file. And today I decided I needed a wishlist-and-questions-file
> 
> This is today's wishlist slide, with the various leather options I need to choose between. Some of the leathers aren't currently available, but hey,- neither was Deep Blue Africa a couple of weeks ago!
> View attachment 4627928


This is an awesome system!


----------



## Kimbashop

anneclaire127 said:


> I am new to the Massaccesi world.  I've put in a few (!) orders this late fall / early winter, and while I'm expecting several bags, I've received two.  One is the Selene Midi Zip in river blue vacchetta, and I have been loving it.
> 
> I am generally a mini bag / small bag person, and after years of being focused on practical bag options (read: backpacks) due to having small children, I am growing my bag collection a bit.  I do need totes sometimes, and that's what initially drew me to MM - he has such gorgeous, low-key, yet beautifully designed leather totes  I considered the top zip for the Selene Zip Midi, but decided against for these reasons (that are really about how I use my bags, and I'm still learning what works for me as I go along):
> 
> (1) I've had a LV Cabas Rivington since maybe 2011.  This is a now-discontinued model that is sort of like the Neverfull but with sturdier straps and with the option to zip the sides in, giving a north-south orientation.  I don't take this tote to work, and I'm moving away from it in general due to the obvious branding.  However, I've found that north-south works super well for me.  Marco told me that for the Selene Zip Midi he could either add the cinching function or he could do a top zipper, not both.  I decided that I wanted to keep the option to cinch and to go north-south, so I did not do the zipper.
> 
> (2)  I was worried about exactly the issue that @pdxhb mentioned - losing valuable real estate at the top of the tote - if I were to add the zipper.  As the Selene Zip Midi is plenty big for me and sizing up wouldn't work, I decided to forgo the zipper.  I am 5' 6", and I feel overwhelmed by larger bags.
> 
> (3)  My LV Cabas Rivington has a hook that sort-of-but-not-quite closes the top opening of the bag - it really just makes the bag gape open a bit less.  I have had the "stop short" situation in traffic with this bag and have experienced my bag tipping over and spilling the contents everywhere.  So far I have found that my Selene Zip Midi's magnetic closure is pretty secure, and I haven't had any major spill problems.  However, I have only been wearing this for one month so maybe it hasn't thoroughly been put to the test.
> 
> I'm loving this discussion and seeing everyone's thoughts on this!  Oh by the way, having just gone on and on about how I don't do large bags, I have been thoroughly intrigued by the glorious Modena reveals lately.  What an amazingly gorgeous bag that is.  It's beautifully structured, and it's narrow at the top, so somehow the profile makes it seem less overwhelming.  I may end up getting a Modena if I feel I really need a larger bag with a top zip.



I am really loving my new Modena that I received in December.  It has been a great work bag for me. The styling of it is perfect -- just enough bling to make a statement without overpowering the bag, and the shape is really unique. Honestly, I just find the bag to be pure class. I ordered it in black nappa, which has a shine that gives the leather some white highlights, and I find the silver HW I ordered with it complements the black and white feel of the leather, if that makes sense. I love to stare at it when my meetings start to go "south" and I need to find my happy place  As you stated, the narrow shaping at the top does make it feel less overwhelming than some of my other large bags (I have several), and it is a bag that could easily be overwhelming if it weren't for that slim profile. is also really comfortable on the shoulder. It would make a great bag for day trips that involve packing more than the essentials. For work, I often pack a water bottle and snacks along with my laptop, wallet, two pouches with misc. stuff, notebook, and iphone.  Without my laptop, I could pack books, extra layers, activities for the kids, and snacks for them. I find that the shape (square, narrow, and structured, helps keep everything organized, I will try to take more pictures when I get back home from our holiday vacation.


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> I bet each of us has developed our own personal system of gathering and sorting the relevant information we find on this and the other Massaccesi threads as well as the MM website .
> 
> Personally, I find it easiest to use PowerPoint files, simply because this is the format I find it easiest to transfer / paste in photos, text and snippets (Snipping Tool). I create a file for each bag model I'm interested in, I also have a leather file, where I gather photos, descriptions and comments. And a shoulder strap file. And today I decided I needed a wishlist-and-questions-file
> 
> This is today's wishlist slide, with the various leather options I need to choose between. Some of the leathers aren't currently available, but hey,- neither was Deep Blue Africa a couple of weeks ago!
> View attachment 4627928



I use Excel to make comparisons and keep track of what I have and what I have incoming. I am trying not to get too many bags with the same dimensions and leather/ colour. Just realised I've never had to compile a file like this for any other bag brand, only for MM bags as I am spoilt for choice.



Talking about leather options that are currently not available, I have Venezia on my wishlist, and had enquired about it in November. Here's Marco's response:
_"As far as Venezia that leather isn't in production anymore. Soon a new leather of the same "family" should be released by our tannery. Let's hope well.

We have leftovers of red and taupe Venezia but they would be enough just to produce small items like Flora or Phoebe (just with regular chain strap). No more than that."_

Hopefully the new Venezia-like leather will be available soon, I really want a Modena or Little Athena in that leather!


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I use Excel to make comparisons and keep track of what I have and what I have incoming. I am trying not to get too many bags with the same dimensions and leather/ colour. Just realised I've never had to compile a file like this for any other bag brand, only for MM bags as I am spoilt for choice.



So cool and practical! I want to copy this system for bags I've ordered or received. What does the green and blue indicate?


----------



## Fancyfree

Hmmm. Did not mean to write another post (this one...),- cant figure out how to delete it...

Oh well, I'll take the opportunity to wish everyone a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I bet each of us has developed our own personal system of gathering and sorting the relevant information we find on this and the other Massaccesi threads as well as the MM website .
> 
> Personally, I find it easiest to use PowerPoint files, simply because this is the format I find it easiest to transfer / paste in photos, text and snippets (Snipping Tool). I create a file for each bag model I'm interested in, I also have a leather file, where I gather photos, descriptions and comments. And a shoulder strap file. And today I decided I needed a wishlist-and-questions-file
> 
> This is today's wishlist slide, with the various leather options I need to choose between. Some of the leathers aren't currently available, but hey,- neither was Deep Blue Africa a couple of weeks ago!
> View attachment 4627928


Whoa, I am super impressed with this pictorial wishlist! It looks so professional, like part of a magazine's blog post. If you had put prices, I would start ordering haha!!



Cleda said:


> I use Excel to make comparisons and keep track of what I have and what I have incoming. I am trying not to get too many bags with the same dimensions and leather/ colour. Just realised I've never had to compile a file like this for any other bag brand, only for MM bags as I am spoilt for choice.
> View attachment 4628286


Excel and Google Spreadsheet girl here too! Totally my jam.



djfmn said:


> Adding to the post on weight. I spoke to Marco about this and he went out and very recently purchased a very high quality scale. He will start adding weight of bags to his website is my understanding which I had requested recently. I had told him new customers are probably not aware of the weight of his bags. As @TotinScience mentioned MM designs bags to last with substantial high quality leather and very good linings and hardware. It adds to the weight of the bag but his bags are made to last and they do. I have a bag that he made 13 years ago for a previous brand where he was the exclusive maker. I wear this bag mainly for travel as it is a large heavier bag but it still looks amazing. The only issue is the hardware which is a gold has some tarnish and that is because this line of bags used lesser quality HW. Marco indicated when he introduced his line in 2014 that he was going to use higher quality HW and zippers etc and it shows. I have one of the first bags he ever produced for MM and the hardware and lining and leather is still gorgeous. His quality is second to none.


This is brilliant. I think adding the weight on the description is a great idea. One additional point I would repeat that I remember reading on here before I ever bought any Massaccesi is that his designs do somehow distribute weight brilliantly. Somehow the straps on my Selene/Aphrodite/Soulmate Midi never feel heavy on my shoulder. However, I would recommend as has been mentioned that for crossbody/messenger straps for the larger bags to do the larger width.


----------



## pdxhb

Kimbashop said:


> I am really loving my new Modena that I received in December.  It has been a great work bag for me. The styling of it is perfect -- just enough bling to make a statement without overpowering the bag, and the shape is really unique. Honestly, I just find the bag to be pure class. I ordered it in black nappa, which has a shine that gives the leather some white highlights, and I find the silver HW I ordered with it complements the black and white feel of the leather, if that makes sense. I love to stare at it when my meetings start to go "south" and I need to find my happy place  As you stated, the narrow shaping at the top does make it feel less overwhelming than some of my other large bags (I have several), and it is a bag that could easily be overwhelming if it weren't for that slim profile. is also really comfortable on the shoulder. It would make a great bag for day trips that involve packing more than the essentials. For work, I often pack a water bottle and snacks along with my laptop, wallet, two pouches with misc. stuff, notebook, and iphone.  Without my laptop, I could pack books, extra layers, activities for the kids, and snacks for them. I find that the shape (square, narrow, and structured, helps keep everything organized, I will try to take more pictures when I get back home from our holiday vacation.



Bag bliss during meetings is a real thing!


----------



## yellow_tulip

yellow_tulip said:


> Thanks for this review I didn’t realise I won’t be able to cinch in the sides with zippered top closure. Not sure if I should ask Marco to remove it now as I do want to be able to cinch it.


I ended up asking Marco to remove the original plan of zippered closure. But end up adding another Penelope to the order. Lol.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I put together a spreadsheet to help me visualize which bags (and their specific leathers, lining colors, and hardware) I already have. I started this after ordering MM bags because it was the easiest way for me to track my hardware, lining, and leather choices, as well as mentally categorize the sizes and styles of bags I had in my closet. It's actually been very helpful for helping me to rehome bags I was no longer using. I also add any notes such as modifications I requested, strap lengths and width, etc.


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> So cool and practical! I want to copy this system for bags I've ordered or received. What does the green and blue indicate?



Blues are what I have received, greens are ordered. All these since October! I have a long tail of blacks on the right which are wishlist items.



pdxhb said:


> MM leathers are all full grain - it is in keeping with Italian regulations on leather goods.



I wasn't able to find information on whether all his leathers are full grain. Good to know they are all full grain. I wonder why some are lighter though, for e.g. merinos compared to vachetta. Is it just flattened more during tanning stage?


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I wasn't able to find information on whether all his leathers are full grain. Good to know they are all full grain. I wonder why some are lighter though, for e.g. merinos compared to vachetta. Is it just flattened more during tanning stage?



Very interesting... 
Could it be due to different sized animals?
Calf...heifer... cow... ox... bull?
Or different breeds of cattle?
Or different animals,- pigs, goats, buffalo etc?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I am really loving my new Modena that I received in December.  It has been a great work bag for me. The styling of it is perfect -- just enough bling to make a statement without overpowering the bag, and the shape is really unique. Honestly, I just find the bag to be pure class. I ordered it in black nappa, which has a shine that gives the leather some white highlights, and I find the silver HW I ordered with it complements the black and white feel of the leather, if that makes sense. I love to stare at it when my meetings start to go "south" and I need to find my happy place  As you stated, the narrow shaping at the top does make it feel less overwhelming than some of my other large bags (I have several), and it is a bag that could easily be overwhelming if it weren't for that slim profile. is also really comfortable on the shoulder. It would make a great bag for day trips that involve packing more than the essentials. For work, I often pack a water bottle and snacks along with my laptop, wallet, two pouches with misc. stuff, notebook, and iphone.  Without my laptop, I could pack books, extra layers, activities for the kids, and snacks for them. I find that the shape (square, narrow, and structured, helps keep everything organized, I will try to take more pictures when I get back home from our holiday vacation.



The Modena is a fabulous bag. I had one in mud Verona that I dearly loved. Alas, I am carrying so little these days that I felt like it should be loved by someone who needs a bag with a larger capacity.  This was the bag that was the hardest for me to part with of all the bags I have ever sold.  I still look at it longingly on the MM site. Perhaps I will order another one and use it anyway even though it is half empty all the time.


----------



## pdxhb

Cleda said:


> Blues are what I have received, greens are ordered. All these since October! I have a long tail of blacks on the right which are wishlist items.
> 
> I wasn't able to find information on whether all his leathers are full grain. Good to know they are all full grain. I wonder why some are lighter though, for e.g. merinos compared to vachetta. Is it just flattened more during tanning stage?



It's not flattening during tanning - although there are treatments which can densify/compress the leather somewhat - it's weight selection and the tanner's decisions for whether/how they "drop" some of the back weight off a hide. Typically some is dropped off the suede portion of the hide both for weight savings and quality control (it is a weaker part, structurally). Weight also depends on maturity of the hide and where, anatomically, it comes from.


----------



## pdxhb

Fancyfree said:


> Very interesting...
> Could it be due to different sized animals?
> Calf...heifer... cow... ox... bull?
> Or different breeds of cattle?
> Or different animals,- pigs, goats, buffalo etc?


In part yes!
Species as well as maturity affect weight.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> I have a question for you ladies. Do you think an Angel midi with pockets only on the back and Aphrodite handles would look good? I am going for a shorter Aphrodite look. Or just leave well enough alone as Africa raises the style anyway?


I would order the Angel Midi as is. The two deep front pockets are very useful, especially if you have a cellphone the size of an iPhone 11 Pro Max like mine. (It fits.)
On the back side of the bag is a large open pocket with a magnetic closure. 

Here is an Angel Midi in Africa bronze from 2015 that I gave to my mother but is now mine again.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> The Modena is a fabulous bag. I had one in mud Verona that I dearly loved. Alas, I am carrying so little these days that I felt like it should be loved by someone who needs a bag with a larger capacity.  This was the bag that was the hardest for me to part with of all the bags I have ever sold.  I still look at it longingly on the MM site. Perhaps I will order another one and use it anyway even though it is half empty all the time.


I imagine that down the road i will be retiring many of my larger bags as my needs change. I'm actually a minimalist when it comes to carrying things, but work makes that impossible right now as I'm wedded to my laptop; that thing travels with me more than DH does. 

I think the Modena would be a great travel companion. Because of its dimensions, the bottom of the bag can actually hold quite a bit while the top allows for long vertical things. I can envision it filled with ipad/kindle, magazines, a shawl/scarf/gloves, a water bottle and snacks, sketchbook/notepad, pencils/art brushes, knitting things), or for those moments when you want to flash a little leather . It's actually why I love hobo bags so much. I never fill them, but I love all that leathery goodness. It becomes part of my outfit.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I imagine that down the road i will be retiring many of my larger bags as my needs change. I'm actually a minimalist when it comes to carrying things, but work makes that impossible right now as I'm wedded to my laptop; that thing travels with me more than DH does.
> 
> I think the Modena would be a great travel companion. Because of its dimensions, the bottom of the bag can actually hold quite a bit while the top allows for long vertical things. I can envision it filled with ipad/kindle, magazines, a shawl/scarf/gloves, a water bottle and snacks, sketchbook/notepad, pencils/art brushes, knitting things), or for those moments when you want to flash a little leather . It's actually why I love hobo bags so much. I never fill them, but I love all that leathery goodness. It becomes part of my outfit.



The Modena I got from the BST group was my companion during my last work meeting, and it was perfect - it was able to hold my laptop, planner, pen pouch, snack, water bottle, and a few other things besides, very easily.

The only downside was it got quite heavy, and it would have been helpful to have a crossbody strap.  Not sure if it was the way that I packed it or the leather, but one of the shoulder straps kept slipping off of my shoulder, and if I didn't keep one hand on the bag/handles both straps sometimes slid off.  This was a bit of an annoyance, since my meeting was in a downtown area and I was running a quick errand nearby right before, so I was doing a bit of walking and took an electric scooter to get to my meeting on time.

I do quite like the style, though, so if I were to order the Modena in the future, I'd probably add a slip pocket in the back and maybe add attachment hardware for a crossbody or larger shoulder strap, and possibly make the shoulder drop a little longer as well.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> The Modena I got from the BST group was my companion during my last work meeting, and it was perfect - it was able to hold my laptop, planner, pen pouch, snack, water bottle, and a few other things besides, very easily.
> 
> The only downside was it got quite heavy, and it would have been helpful to have a crossbody strap.  Not sure if it was the way that I packed it or the leather, but one of the shoulder straps kept slipping off of my shoulder, and if I didn't keep one hand on the bag/handles both straps sometimes slid off.  This was a bit of an annoyance, since my meeting was in a downtown area and I was running a quick errand nearby right before, so I was doing a bit of walking and took an electric scooter to get to my meeting on time.
> 
> I do quite like the style, though, so if I were to order the Modena in the future, I'd probably add a slip pocket in the back and maybe add attachment hardware for a crossbody or larger shoulder strap, and possibly make the shoulder drop a little longer as well.


I have this great image of you slinging your modena and holding onto the scooter! I can see how that would not be the ideal Modena bag situation. 

I have also thought about adding a messenger strap to the Modena for just these types of situations (hands-free airport running or bag checking, catching an e-scooter to make a meeting LOL). I won't be using this one in that way but if I got another one I would consider having external clip rings for that reason. Sorry to hear about the shoulder slippage. I've not had that problem with mine. In fact, it seems to stay in place really well. Maybe it has to do with the type of leather? Mine is nappa which is light and thin.


----------



## anneclaire127

@Kimbashop your Modena in black nappa is absolutely drool-worthy!  I love the reveal photos you posted.  It looks so functional and also so glam.  It's just really beautiful.  And then when @thedseer posted about her Modena in Africa, I searched for and found her gorgeous RT Prussian Blue Modena and was also blown away.  I love this bag!  

@ohmisseevee Thank you for mentioning that clip rings for a crossbody strap for the Modena would be useful.  I find your reviews on how well a bag functions very helpful, and I would keep this in mind if I ordered this bag.

@Fancyfree It looks as though you got an answer on vacchetta and cinching, and I will echo the other feedback you got - it works beautifully.

To all of you fabulous ladies, in case you're wondering if the photos and detailed reviews you leave make a difference to others who are considering ordering a Massaccesi bag - they really do.  Over the past couple of months I've gone through this thread and tried to pay attention to what works for people, what leathers seem resilient, light vs heavy, etc, and it's helped me out so much.  You all do a great job as MM ambassadors!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> The Modena is a fabulous bag. I had one in mud Verona that I dearly loved. Alas, I am carrying so little these days that I felt like it should be loved by someone who needs a bag with a larger capacity.  This was the bag that was the hardest for me to part with of all the bags I have ever sold.  I still look at it longingly on the MM site. Perhaps I will order another one and use it anyway even though it is half empty all the time.


I’d wait for a Modena Midi...


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’d wait for a Modena Midi...


i had that thought.  I bet he would make one if we ask for it.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> i had that thought.  I bet he would make one if we ask for it.


Yes.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I have this great image of you slinging your modena and holding onto the scooter! I can see how that would not be the ideal Modena bag situation.
> 
> I have also thought about adding a messenger strap to the Modena for just these types of situations (hands-free airport running or bag checking, catching an e-scooter to make a meeting LOL). I won't be using this one in that way but if I got another one I would consider having external clip rings for that reason. Sorry to hear about the shoulder slippage. I've not had that problem with mine. In fact, it seems to stay in place really well. Maybe it has to do with the type of leather? Mine is nappa which is light and thin.



I've currently switched out to smaller bags right now, but if I remember correctly the Modena's hardware (where the top handles are) is probably substantial enough to allow a "temporary" addition of a wider/crossbody strap. Mine didn't come with a strap, but I have a couple of novelty straps that I can try out when I get home later.

I do prefer the Modena primarily as a shoulder bag / tote, so it wouldn't be crossbody most of the time, but it so happened that when I used it last during that meeting, it would have been very useful. I am curious to see if a longer shoulder drop would have corrected the issue of the bag sliding off my shoulder.

What i have in my spreadsheet notes is that the leather used for this Modena was the "Trinity" leather which is no longer available.


----------



## ohmisseevee

anneclaire127 said:


> @ohmisseevee Thank you for mentioning that clip rings for a crossbody strap for the Modena would be useful.  I find your reviews on how well a bag functions very helpful, and I would keep this in mind if I ordered this bag.



Thanks! I do love how the Modena already is, and for limited-use situations where I do need my hands free, I'm pretty sure I could simply clip an extra strap onto the existing hardware.  It wouldn't sit/hold/pull the bag as evenly as if they were intentional attachments, but for me personally, I don't think it would necessarily matter if I only did this occasionally. I found the long handles fine for everyday use.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I’d wait for a Modena Midi...


I would definitely add that to my collection! I could see how it could be a cute messenger style bag in a smaller size.


----------



## Kimbashop

anneclaire127 said:


> @Kimbashop your Modena in black nappa is absolutely drool-worthy!  I love the reveal photos you posted.  It looks so functional and also so glam.  It's just really beautiful.  And then when @thedseer posted about her Modena in Africa, I searched for and found her gorgeous RT Prussian Blue Modena and was also blown away.  I love this bag!
> 
> @ohmisseevee Thank you for mentioning that clip rings for a crossbody strap for the Modena would be useful.  I find your reviews on how well a bag functions very helpful, and I would keep this in mind if I ordered this bag.
> 
> @Fancyfree It looks as though you got an answer on vacchetta and cinching, and I will echo the other feedback you got - it works beautifully.
> 
> To all of you fabulous ladies, in case you're wondering if the photos and detailed reviews you leave make a difference to others who are considering ordering a Massaccesi bag - they really do.  Over the past couple of months I've gone through this thread and tried to pay attention to what works for people, what leathers seem resilient, light vs heavy, etc, and it's helped me out so much.  You all do a great job as MM ambassadors!


 Thank you! I will post more pics when I get home. And now I have to search for the Prussian blue one you mentioned.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I’d wait for a Modena Midi...


I already asked him if he would make one. I am always asking for midi versions of bags. I think he knows every time he gets an email from me what I am going to ask for. There has been so much discussion around Modena but I looked at it and knew it was too big for me. I thought I would suggest a midi version to Marco. Waiting to hear back from him.


----------



## ohmisseevee

By the way - @jbags07 I believe I first heard about Mautto from you when you mentioned their straps in this thread. Thank you SO much for the suggestion and introducing the notion of custom strap lengths to us! I've had their website bookmarked since then, but finally decided to try them out and ordered a couple of straps that were perfect for what I needed for one of my old clutches.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’d wait for a Modena Midi...


You are sneaky.  He says he has patterns for the Little Minerva, a Modena midi and midi  Aurora.  I put in my order for it in mud  Verona when he starts producing them.  I have missed that bag ever since I sold it.  In a midi size....be still my heart!!!


----------



## djfmn

Here is the size information on midi Modena vs regular Modena. It will be out in a week or so.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> Here is the size information on midi Modena vs regular Modena. It will be out in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 4629715


Please note that the Modena measurements in cm are incorrect - as I learned once mine arrived! The height of 11" is actually 28cm not 25cm.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Please note that the Modena measurements in cm are incorrect - as I learned once mine arrived! The height of 11" is actually 28cm not 25cm.


Thanks for reminding everyone. I look at non metric measurements being in the USA. Although I grew up on the metric system. Marco sent me that when I requested the midi Modena measurements.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco might as well make midi versions of everything he creates and save himself some time, lol.


djfmn said:


> Here is the size information on midi Modena vs regular Modena. It will be out in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 4629715


Thanks so much. That is perfect.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco might as well make midi versions of everything he creates and save himself some time, lol.
> 
> Thanks so much. That is perfect.


I think he is looking at introducing Hera midi, Modena midi Aurora midi and Little Minerva introduction later this month. At least that is what he mentioned a little while ago.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> I think he is looking at introducing Hera midi, Modena midi Aurora midi and Little Minerva introduction later this month. At least that is what he mentioned a little while ago.


I'm surprised Marco is introducing so many more styles - I thought he'd decided to streamline in order to keep the business going? Now we have the new Kickstarter styles plus all these midis on the way! Then again, there are fewer leathers... Although the 'special' leather sales keep popping up regularly! It's not what I was expecting, but as long as it's working for MM, I guess we're not complaining!


----------



## TotinScience

I adore Marco's styles, but I find most of his regular size styles LARGE, and I am not a petite person. Midi or even Minis are a nice addition, especially considering that his styles are well thought through and fit a lot for their size. If there is one thing I abhor is a bag that fits LESS than it looks like it would (first world problem alert) .


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> By the way - @jbags07 I believe I first heard about Mautto from you when you mentioned their straps in this thread. Thank you SO much for the suggestion and introducing the notion of custom strap lengths to us! I've had their website bookmarked since then, but finally decided to try them out and ordered a couple of straps that were perfect for what I needed for one of my old clutches.


Glad it worked out for you!  I love their straps....i actually need to order a couple more, thank u for reminding me.    Going to try a super short chain shoulder strap for my Floras...


----------



## Fancyfree

I keep thinking he really ought to raise his prices. More than the "new year" increase.

He is struggling to make a living and keeping his business afloat. He is working day and night (I have received emails from him past midnight Italian time). He risks becoming seriously ill. Stroke, heart attack...

While we can afford to buy bag after bag after luxery bag.

I guess he fears we would stop ordering his bags if he priced them sensibly.
Would we stop ordering bags if they cost, say, 25% more?

25%,30%, 40%... These fantastic bespoke bags would still be cheap compared to the other designer bags many of us have in our closets.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I keep thinking he really ought to raise his prices. More than the "new year" increase.
> 
> He is struggling to make a living and keeping his business afloat. He is working day and night (I have received emails from him past midnight Italian time). He risks becoming seriously ill. Stroke, heart attack...
> 
> While we can afford to buy bag after bag after luxery bag.
> 
> I guess he fears we would stop ordering his bags if he priced them sensibly.
> Would we stop ordering bags if they cost, say 25% more?
> 
> 25%,30%, 40%... These fantastic bespoke bags would still be cheap compared to the other designer bags many of us have in our closets.


Great points - last year I got an email from Marco on CHRISTMAS DAY, which just shouldn't happen.  I think one thing that may help is running less promos. As someone whose shopping habits revolve almost exclusively around a good sale,  I end up getting my MM bags only during those, which is definitely to Marco's detriment. On the other hand, given our small but loyal fanbase helps the brand stay in business, so there is a fine line here :/. Sadly, these days, as Marco himself said, marketing is king, and without additional exposure and independent investments it's hard for a small and amazing business to survive.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco might as well make midi versions of everything he creates and save himself some time, lol.


djfmn said:


> Here is the size information on midi Modena vs regular Modena. It will be out in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 4629715


wow, great thank you!!


TotinScience said:


> I adore Marco's styles, but I find most of his regular size styles LARGE, and I am not a petite person. Midi or even Minis are a nice addition, especially considering that his styles are well thought through and fit a lot for their size. If there is one thing I abhor is a bag that fits LESS than it looks like it would (first world problem alert) .


I agree with this.  When he first started every bag was gigantic.  One was so big that DH could not keep from laughing the minute I opened the box. I am not small either at 5'6".  But this one went to my daughter who is nearly 6' tall.


----------



## Fancyfree

Base studs / bag feet... 

I've ordered 2 extra for my Minerva Midi, thinking 6 studs will protect the base better than 4.

But I am unsure as to whether base studs actually serve any purpose on slouchy Soulmate (in Deep Blue Africa) and Hera (in Pebbled).  Would they protect the base or merely add extra weight ?

Opinions much appreciated


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Base studs / bag feet...
> 
> I've ordered 2 extra for my Minerva Midi, thinking 6 studs will protect the base better than 4.
> 
> But I am unsure as to whether base studs actually serve any purpose on slouchy Soulmate (in Deep Blue Africa) and Hera (in Pebbled).  Would they protect the base or merely add extra weight ?
> 
> Opinions much appreciated


Yeah, I didn’t see the purpose on a slouchy hobo type bag, so I didn’t get them on my Soulmate or Hera.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco might as well make midi versions of everything he creates and save himself some time, lol.
> 
> wow, great thank you!!
> 
> I agree with this.  When he first started every bag was gigantic.  One was so big that DH could not keep from laughing the minute I opened the box. I am not small either at 5'6".  But this one went to my daughter who is nearly 6' tall.


I agree that some of the bags are too big, and he told me that he liked bigger bags.  I purchased a regular Minerva and didn't look at the dimensions carefully.  That is a HUGE bag.  I usually get the midi sizes, and I'm 5' 6 1/2". Bigger bags are so heavy too.  I just can't carry a heavy bag anymore.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> I agree that some of the bags are too big, and he told me that he liked bigger bags.  I purchased a regular Minerva and didn't look at the dimensions carefully.  That is a HUGE bag.  I usually get the midi sizes, and I'm 5' 6 1/2". Bigger bags are so heavy too.  I just can't carry a heavy bag anymore.


Me either. Especially with MM’s excellent quality leather that is in itself heavier.   Over the last year I have significantly downsized my bags, plus gone to more structured.   All of a sudden a big floppy bag started bugging me and one that was open and easy to see into became my favorite style.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yeah, I didn’t see the purpose on a slouchy hobo type bag, so I didn’t get them on my Soulmate or Hera.


Great minds think alike


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Base studs / bag feet...
> 
> I've ordered 2 extra for my Minerva Midi, thinking 6 studs will protect the base better than 4.
> 
> But I am unsure as to whether base studs actually serve any purpose on slouchy Soulmate (in Deep Blue Africa) and Hera (in Pebbled).  Would they protect the base or merely add extra weight ?
> 
> Opinions much appreciated


I’m going to be a rare contrarian and say that I appreciate feet on my soulmate midi. They do relieve some weight off the corners, and my 2+ year old bag in Africa has virtually no corner wear to speak of .


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I’m going to be a rare contrarian and say that I appreciate feet on my soulmate midi. They do relieve some weight off the corners, and my 2+ year old bag in Africa has virtually no corner wear to speak of .



Thank you so much for chipping in, TotinScience! I will reconsider the base studs...


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I'm surprised Marco is introducing so many more styles - I thought he'd decided to streamline in order to keep the business going? Now we have the new Kickstarter styles plus all these midis on the way! Then again, there are fewer leathers... Although the 'special' leather sales keep popping up regularly! It's not what I was expecting, but as long as it's working for MM, I guess we're not complaining!


When I visited Marco last May/June we had a long discussion around bag sizes. He told me European women preferred and want larger bags. I told him while I was travelling through Europe and I had been in Paris and Italy for 3 weeks before I visited him that I saw they carried large bags for the most part. I said to Marco that at least in the USA a large group of ladies preferred smaller bags. I know I do and from the discussion I thought there were lots of ladies who would prefer midi versions of his bags. He indicated that he had a lot of the midi patterns already and that he would start introducing midi versions. I also told him I thought that he would broaden his appeal making midi versions of his bags available. I know he wanted to stream line his operations but my personal opinion was that he would appeal to a larger group in the USA with smaller bags. I might be completely wrong because my preference is smaller bags but from some of the comments there seems to be others wanting smaller bags.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> When I visited Marco last May/June we had a long discussion around bag sizes. He told me European women preferred and want larger bags. I told him while I was travelling through Europe and I had been in Paris and Italy for 3 weeks before I visited him that I saw they carried large bags for the most part. I said to Marco that at least in the USA a large group of ladies preferred smaller bags. I know I do and from the discussion I thought there were lots of ladies who would prefer midi versions of his bags. He indicated that he had a lot of the midi patterns already and that he would start introducing midi versions. I also told him I thought that he would broaden his appeal making midi versions of his bags available. I know he wanted to stream line his operations but my personal opinion was that he would appeal to a larger group in the USA with smaller bags. I might be completely wrong because my preference is smaller bags but from some of the comments there seems to be others wanting smaller bags.


Interesting. I'm in the UK, I can't say I've noticed a preference either way, I'll have to pay more attention! I also prefer medium sized bags, I have Divina Midis, Angelicas and Zhoes. I'm sure the new midis will be very popular. Hopefully this will be a lucrative move for MM, we all want to see him thrive and prosper.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Base studs / bag feet...
> 
> I've ordered 2 extra for my Minerva Midi, thinking 6 studs will protect the base better than 4.
> 
> But I am unsure as to whether base studs actually serve any purpose on slouchy Soulmate (in Deep Blue Africa) and Hera (in Pebbled).  Would they protect the base or merely add extra weight ?
> 
> Opinions much appreciated


I didn’t request metal feet for my slouchy bags. Their weight is negligible, so it wouldn’t hurt to add them if you want them.


----------



## tuowei

Those with flors - can you please share how the handles are holding up to wear? - i am wary about suede as it often quickly looks tired & worn but not sure about flor leather?


----------



## southernbelle43

tuowei said:


> Those with flors - can you please share how the handles are holding up to wear? - i am wary about suede as it often quickly looks tired & worn but not sure about flor leather?


I have not had it long enough to assess it. However, the leather is so embedded with whatever these “ beads” are that there is very little suede even  showing. I could be wrong but I think these bags are  going to wear well   The handles are not suede, they are nappa  leather.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> When I visited Marco last May/June we had a long discussion around bag sizes. He told me European women preferred and want larger bags. I told him while I was travelling through Europe and I had been in Paris and Italy for 3 weeks before I visited him that I saw they carried large bags for the most part. I said to Marco that at least in the USA a large group of ladies preferred smaller bags. I know I do and from the discussion I thought there were lots of ladies who would prefer midi versions of his bags. He indicated that he had a lot of the midi patterns already and that he would start introducing midi versions. I also told him I thought that he would broaden his appeal making midi versions of his bags available. I know he wanted to stream line his operations but my personal opinion was that he would appeal to a larger group in the USA with smaller bags. I might be completely wrong because my preference is smaller bags but from some of the comments there seems to be others wanting smaller bags.


Thank you for talking with him about this! I am really happy to see more midi versions. I am still dreaming of midi Athena and midi or even mini Calista. I looove the simplicity of the Calista but it is so big, I look like the bag is carrying me instead of the other way around.


----------



## djfmn

tuowei said:


> Those with flors - can you please share how the handles are holding up to wear? - i am wary about suede as it often quickly looks tired & worn but not sure about flor leather?


The handles on my Flor bag are nappa leather. There is so little suede showing it is beneath the raised sort of like bead work that I have not seen any wear on the suede at all. I doubt based on how Flor is made that will ever happen. Just my opinion.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thank you for talking with him about this! I am really happy to see more midi versions. I am still dreaming of midi Athena and midi or even mini Calista. I looove the simplicity of the Calista but it is so big, I look like the bag is carrying me instead of the other way around.


There is Little Athena are you wanting something larger than Little Athena and smaller than regular Athena?


----------



## fashionista1984

I prefer larger bags and it’s a big reason i love Marco’s styles. They’re never too small. I can always fit what i need and have it remain organized. That being said I totally see the need and desire for smaller versions as well. They do get heavy and not everyone carries a lot or wants the room to!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> There is Little Athena are you wanting something larger than Little Athena and smaller than regular Athena?


Exactly! A medium sized Athena is a dream bag for me. I love the simple, elegant lines of this bag.  The regular is just too big for me. I find little Athena more of a fun or casual bag simply because I can't fully put in everything I need for work without playing tetris. I think midi Athena would be a perfect size.


----------



## coach943

fashionista1984 said:


> I prefer larger bags and it’s a big reason i love Marco’s styles. They’re never too small. I can always fit what i need and have it remain organized. That being said I totally see the need and desire for smaller versions as well. They do get heavy and not everyone carries a lot or wants the room to!


Me, too. I like larger bags. I have chronic migraines, and I need to carry my medicine and water in case I get sick and need it. I love that I can always fit what I need in my bags. Miss M is the perfect size for me. Selene-Midi, Minerva-Midi and Soulmate-Midi all work for me, too, but I have a full-size Selene and two full-size Soulmates that are great if I need to carry more than usual.


----------



## Kylacove

I agree with the ladies wanting more medium sized bags. While some of Marco's styles are a little big for me the midi sizes are too small. For example, the midi Juliet almost makes me feel like I'm carrying a kid's purse even though I'm under 5"2. I love the leathers and it is deep enough to carry my essentials by adding a rear pocket  but I will only own a couple. I could go for a midi Athena, too, carterazo, as the regular feels only slightly too big. My current favorite style is the regular Diana, not too big and not too small. I also love midi Theia.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> I agree with the ladies wanting more medium sized bags. While some of Marco's styles are a little big for me the midi sizes are too small. For example, the midi Juliet almost makes me feel like I'm carrying a kid's purse even though I'm under 5"2. I love the leathers and it is deep enough to carry my essentials by adding a rear pocket  but I will only own a couple. I could go for a midi Athena, too, carterazo, as the regular feels only slightly too big. My current favorite style is the regular Diana, not too big and not too small. I also love midi Theia.



I'll be curious to see how these newer midis measure up (literally). Usually, if I can't fit either a regular file or a computer in my bag, I can only entertain it for true day-off wear which is not that frequent. A slim profile bag is useful because I don't necessarily always need a lot of bulk. MM bags tend to have a bigger depth (off the body) than I really need, but of course it's easy to fill that space. I had a bag that was very similar to the Midi Juliet once upon a time and it looked utterly ridiculous on me. I am not that big! Just something about proportions and style - I think it gave too much of a delicate/girly vibe to my look. 

Part of my bag size preference is rooted in not wanting to carry separate bags; I know a lot of women are fine with a work tote plus their actual handbag, but it makes me crazy to have to hang that many things on me while I am out and about. I do keep my essentials in pouches to facilitate bag changes and popping out during a work day for a quick trip/lunch/whatever, but it's vital to me that this fits into whatever my main bag is. There are some medium or smaller bags I love because of how they wear but given lifestyle I don't get to wear them as often - the Midi Sabrina, Penelope Messenger, and Zhoe Legend.  All of these accommodate my essentials plus an extra thing or two without feeling like they are the density of a black hole to puzzle fit everything in. They are too small to add in an extra sweater or similar but that is not a deal breaker since they are so easy to wear/keep on cross body if I need to carry an extra layer.


----------



## TotinScience

I wonder if a preference for larger bags that Marco noted in his European customer base has something to do with them relying on public transit a bit more than American counterparts. Objectively, nobody probably has a bigger bag than your car .


----------



## pdxhb

TotinScience said:


> I wonder if a preference for larger bags that Marco noted in his European customer base has something to do with them relying on public transit a bit more than American counterparts. Objectively, nobody probably has a bigger bag than your car .


I thought about that too! Cars make hauling oodles of stuff a very easy proposition.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I wonder if a preference for larger bags that Marco noted in his European customer base has something to do with them relying on public transit a bit more than American counterparts. Objectively, nobody probably has a bigger bag than your car .


Excellent observation.


----------



## djfmn

It was so interesting watching the ladies in Florence biking to work in their stiletto heels and business attire of dresses or pants with their large handbags quite often over their shoulders. When I asked someone why they did that I was told they do not put their handbags in the basket on their bikes because of the many pickpockets in the city. In Amsterdam there are tons of bikes but they carried their bags in the front basket. Paris there as also lots of pickpockets but not as many bikers more on scooters and electric scooters. Of course my sightseeing included looking at the ladies in the different places and what handbags they were carrying.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> It was so interesting watching the ladies in Florence biking to work in their stiletto heels and business attire of dresses or pants with their large handbags quite often over their shoulders. When I asked someone why they did that I was told they do not put their handbags in the basket on their bikes because of the many pickpockets in the city. In Amsterdam there are tons of bikes but they carried their bags in the front basket. Paris there as also lots of pickpockets but not as many bikers more on scooters and electric scooters. Of course my sightseeing included looking at the ladies in the different places and what handbags they were carrying.



The observation of bag styles and sizes in relation to commute is a good one. I live in the US but live about half a mile from my office so I either walk or bike to work (I have been known to bike from home to campus in my heels and a bag slung over my shoulder!) I definitely need big bags to carry to and fro that can handle my laptop and several other things I need for the day, and they need to be light since I have neck and shoulder injuries from a recent accident. The Modena works for me because it is big but also slim in profile, so is very comfortable to shoulder carry. I almost forget it is there. To me, it checks the "efficient" box in terms of its weight-size-volume ratio. I have a couple of other totes I also love to carry (from Arayla) that are light, zippered and crossbody-ready. I am eyeing a midi Minerva next because I think that will also be a great commuter bag for when I need to bring just a tad more than the usual (extra books, papers).

No doubt that when I leave my career, or no longer need to carry my laptop back and forth that I will carry smaller bags, as I am a minimalist at heart. For now, these bigger bags rule my life.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh goodness we are so lucky to have so many options with styles, sizes, straps, linings  and leathers! 
so. And the  ideas on the board.  I find that a favorite strap for me in the minerva strap.  I ordered a minerva strap in lead Africa W the recent Africa promo and plan to use w a variety of purses.


----------



## southernbelle43

MM  says I have a bag on the way, my Victoria midi in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic.  I honestly have no idea what this bag is going to look like. But I do know Marco, so it will be gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Here is the size information on midi Modena vs regular Modena. It will be out in a week or so.
> 
> View attachment 4629715


I just realized that these are virtually the same dimensions as the midi Siena, with a more East-West vibe than the original size Modena (note the major width:height ration differences between the regular and the midi). This will be very cute! My wallet is already feeling the pinch.


----------



## southernbelle43

https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online
I found this tracking site a few weeks ago and I am really impressed with it. Prior to finding it I had the worst time locating my MM bags and half the time they appeared at the door for a signature and I never knew when they were coming.  This one is great.


----------



## Kimbashop

working with my Modena today. Also, trying out the new "studio" photo mode on my new iphone. She makes a good subject, no?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> working with my Modena today. Also, trying out the new "studio" photo mode on my new iphone. She makes a good subject, no?
> 
> View attachment 4635306


THat color is fabulous on the Modena.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Your Modena is gorgeous, @Kimbashop !  I think I mentioned it last time, but you made such a beautiful combination in your choice of leather, color, and hardware.


----------



## Aminu

Not strictly MM related, but since you're all so helpful, can someone recommend a good quality leather RFID wallet that would fit comfortably in a Zhoe (ie not enormous)? I need space for at least 8 credit cards, notes/bills and a decent coin section. My folding MK wallet is falling apart, it's overstuffed and the zip is broken. Please HALP.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Aminu said:


> Not strictly MM related, but since you're all so helpful, can someone recommend a good quality leather RFID wallet that would fit comfortably in a Zhoe (ie not enormous)? I need space for at least 8 credit cards, notes/bills and a decent coin section. My folding MK wallet is falling apart, it's overstuffed and the zip is broken. Please HALP.



Not sure if you're looking for something designer or not, but I've used Fossil's RFID wallets when traveling and they're great.


----------



## Aminu

ohmisseevee said:


> Not sure if you're looking for something designer or not, but I've used Fossil's RFID wallets when traveling and they're great.


Thank you - I was just looking at those! The Logan Tab Clutch seems to be the smallest of the continental wallets, should fit in a Zhoe without overfilling it... 
Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Your Modena is gorgeous, @Kimbashop !  I think I mentioned it last time, but you made such a beautiful combination in your choice of leather, color, and hardware.


Thank you! I'm really happy with the combo, too!   I was inspired to order it in Nappa leather after seeing someone's photos of the Modena in dark brown Nappa.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> THat color is fabulous on the Modena.


Thank you! I think that perhaps the bag's style really showcases Nappa leather well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I think that perhaps the bag's style really showcases Nappa leather well.


It does!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> working with my Modena today. Also, trying out the new "studio" photo mode on my new iphone. She makes a good subject, no?
> 
> View attachment 4635306


Lovely! Your pictures are making me consider this as my work tote. I've been thinking about it since your first pic and description.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I think that perhaps the bag's style really showcases Nappa leather well.


It really does. Your bag is gorgeous. Made me look at this style which I really like but is too big for me. I would seriously consider the midi version of this bag based on your amazing bag.


----------



## djfmn

I just got my shipping notice for my Little Athena in almond Cuoio Toscano with the flap in Pitone Lucido. Marco in the shipping email said he and the workshop said the bag is beautiful and he hoped I thought it was as well. I know it will be beautiful I have yet to get a bag from Marco that I did not think was beautiful and I have been buying bags from him for 15 years. I am super excited to see the Little Athena this style was recommended to me by @Coastal jewel  and @tenKrat


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Lovely! Your pictures are making me consider this as my work tote. I've been thinking about it since your first pic and description.



It makes a great work bag! Overall, I feel like the slim profile and crisp lines of this bag make me feel very put together and organized even on those days when I'm clearly not. And there is just something different about this bag. It doesn't look like any other bag on the market (that I know of), which makes it special. I feel like it is a cross between a satchel and a tote. With its zippers and studs, it's almost like a hybrid of Balenciaga's Velo satchel and their papier tote. Hmmm, I think I *just* figured out why I like the Modena so much .

Just a cautionary note, though, in terms of volume: although it is a tall bag, it is slim and triangular-shaped in terms of depth, so if you tend to carry a lot on a daily basis it might be a challenging bag. On a normal day, it's the perfect size for me. I typically carry my 13" laptop, chargers (these usually go in the inside zip pocket), a card case in the outside zip pocket, phone, makeup/medicine pouch, wallet, glasses, keys, a file folder/notepad, and a pencil pouch. I grab my other totes on days when I need to carry more than what is usually in my Modena, like books, lunch bag, or extra digital equipment, all of which seem to make it either too bulky or too heavy for me to carry and/or zip up.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> It really does. Your bag is gorgeous. Made me look at this style which I really like but is too big for me. I would seriously consider the midi version of this bag based on your amazing bag.


I am already designing a potential color-blocked version in my head for the midi size!


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> Not strictly MM related, but since you're all so helpful, can someone recommend a good quality leather RFID wallet that would fit comfortably in a Zhoe (ie not enormous)? I need space for at least 8 credit cards, notes/bills and a decent coin section. My folding MK wallet is falling apart, it's overstuffed and the zip is broken. Please HALP.


I've been using Coach 1941 clutches as my wallet. I use the longest space for bills. I keep most of my cc and other cards in the zipper section. There is a small/thin area just in front of it where I put the credit card I use for everything. That way I can pull it out easily without searching for it among the group of cards. There is another compartment in front where I put receipts. This still leaves two other areas I don't use. I keep my coins separate in a very small coin pouch. They both fit just fine with room to spare in my Zhoe. I love the 1941 clutch and have several. I used to be a 1 wallet person until I found these. It is no longer a pain to change wallets every few days or weeks.


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> It makes a great work bag! Overall, I feel like the slim profile and crisp lines of this bag make me feel very put together and organized even on those days when I'm clearly not. And there is just something different about this bag. It doesn't look like any other bag on the market (that I know of), which makes it special. I feel like it is a cross between a satchel and a tote. With its zippers and studs, it's almost like a hybrid of Balenciaga's Velo satchel and their papier tote. Hmmm, I think I *just* figured out why I like the Modena so much .
> 
> Just a cautionary note, though, in terms of volume: although it is a tall bag, it is slim and triangular-shaped in terms of depth, so if you tend to carry a lot on a daily basis it might be a challenging bag. On a normal day, it's the perfect size for me. I typically carry my 13" laptop, chargers (these usually go in the inside zip pocket), a card case in the outside zip pocket, phone, makeup/medicine pouch, wallet, glasses, keys, a file folder/notepad, and a pencil pouch. I grab my other totes on days when I need to carry more than what is usually in my Modena, like books, lunch bag, or extra digital equipment, all of which seem to make it either too bulky or too heavy for me to carry and/or zip up.



Thanks for all this info! I want to carry my Macbook Air and about 15 thin files.


----------



## Kimbashop

I don’t have a Mac air but I can load it with my pro 13” and 15 file folders and let you know how that works. I’ll take photos.


----------



## anitalilac

a


carterazo said:


> I've been using Coach 1941 clutches as my wallet. I use the longest space for bills. I keep most of my cc and other cards in the zipper section. There is a small/thin area just in front of it where I put the credit card I use for everything. That way I can pull it out easily without searching for it among the group of cards. There is another compartment in front where I put receipts. This still leaves two other areas I don't use. I keep my coins separate in a very small coin pouch. They both fit just fine with room to spare in my Zhoe. I love the 1941 clutch and have several. I used to be a 1 wallet person until I found these. It is no longer a pain to change wallets every few days or weeks.


sounds like a perfect wallet! Now I'm interested to check out this clutch.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I just got my shipping notice for my Little Athena in almond Cuoio Toscano with the flap in Pitone Lucido. Marco in the shipping email said he and the workshop said the bag is beautiful and he hoped I thought it was as well. I know it will be beautiful I have yet to get a bag from Marco that I did not think was beautiful and I have been buying bags from him for 15 years. I am super excited to see the Little Athena this style was recommended to me by @Coastal jewel  and @tenKrat


Little Athena is a great choice for colour blocking and I don’t know why I never thought of it before.  It’s now on my wish list!


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> I've been using Coach 1941 clutches as my wallet. I use the longest space for bills. I keep most of my cc and other cards in the zipper section. There is a small/thin area just in front of it where I put the credit card I use for everything. That way I can pull it out easily without searching for it among the group of cards. There is another compartment in front where I put receipts. This still leaves two other areas I don't use. I keep my coins separate in a very small coin pouch. They both fit just fine with room to spare in my Zhoe. I love the 1941 clutch and have several. I used to be a 1 wallet person until I found these. It is no longer a pain to change wallets every few days or weeks.


I don't change wallets, I used to, but it was too much hassle. I just use one until it falls apart! And I prefer to keep everything together in one place so a separate coin purse wouldn't really work for me. But the Coach 1941 clutches are sooo cute, I can see why you have several!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I just got my shipping notice for my Little Athena in almond Cuoio Toscano with the flap in Pitone Lucido. Marco in the shipping email said he and the workshop said the bag is beautiful and he hoped I thought it was as well. I know it will be beautiful I have yet to get a bag from Marco that I did not think was beautiful and I have been buying bags from him for 15 years. I am super excited to see the Little Athena this style was recommended to me by @Coastal jewel  and @tenKrat


I had asked about this particular leather a while back.  Marco responded: "Almond could be called sand in my opinion. It's a dark beige with a lot of yellow on it and a tiny bit of light tan."  So, I can't wait to see your bag, D.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> I've been using Coach 1941 clutches as my wallet. I use the longest space for bills. I keep most of my cc and other cards in the zipper section. There is a small/thin area just in front of it where I put the credit card I use for everything. That way I can pull it out easily without searching for it among the group of cards. There is another compartment in front where I put receipts. This still leaves two other areas I don't use. I keep my coins separate in a very small coin pouch. They both fit just fine with room to spare in my Zhoe. I love the 1941 clutch and have several. I used to be a 1 wallet person until I found these. It is no longer a pain to change wallets every few days or weeks.


I echo that Coach and Fossil make nice wallets @Aminu. Marco does make a slim card holder but I have never tried one. My favorite slim wallet is from Henri Bendel, but sadly they are out of business. I currently am using a Rough & Tumble EDC wallet. I wanted to let you know though that you can buy a RFID blocking card, so you don't necessarily need to buy a special RFID wallet. Amazon has these. I saw a 2 pack (you can put one on both sides to surround your cards) for around $10.

Looking forward to the next round of everyone's reveals!


----------



## Aminu

christinemliu said:


> I echo that Coach and Fossil make nice wallets @Aminu. Marco does make a slim card holder but I have never tried one. My favorite slim wallet is from Henri Bendel, but sadly they are out of business. I currently am using a Rough & Tumble EDC wallet. I wanted to let you know though that you can buy a RFID blocking card, so you don't necessarily need to buy a special RFID wallet. Amazon has these.


The Rough & Tumble EDC wallet looks interesting, thanks for sharing!
I have one of those RFID blocking sleeves for my bank card, but then the card doesn't fit into the card slots in my wallet, so it occurred to me to get a dedicated RFID wallet. From my initial research, they don't appear to be something that many (any?) designers offer, which seems so strange to me considering how important it is to protect one's details.


----------



## christinemliu

Aminu said:


> The Rough & Tumble EDC wallet looks interesting, thanks for sharing!
> I have one of those RFID blocking sleeves for my bank card, but then the card doesn't fit into the card slots in my wallet, so it occurred to me to get a dedicated RFID wallet. From my initial research, they don't appear to be something that many (any?) designers offer, which seems so strange to me considering how important it is to protect one's details.


Oh, sorry, I wasn't clear but I meant an actual card! Not the sleeves. They have RFID blocking cards, so you don't have to put every card you have in a sleeve. You can put one RFID card at the top of your cards and one at the back. Of course, then you are carrying two extra cards though.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I've been using Coach 1941 clutches as my wallet. I use the longest space for bills. I keep most of my cc and other cards in the zipper section. There is a small/thin area just in front of it where I put the credit card I use for everything. That way I can pull it out easily without searching for it among the group of cards. There is another compartment in front where I put receipts. This still leaves two other areas I don't use. I keep my coins separate in a very small coin pouch. They both fit just fine with room to spare in my Zhoe. I love the 1941 clutch and have several. I used to be a 1 wallet person until I found these. It is no longer a pain to change wallets every few days or weeks.


I have 2 of these one in tan and one in black leather and never thought to use them as a wallet. Genius. They are sitting in a drawer and are never used. Perfect. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Aminu said:


> The Rough & Tumble EDC wallet looks interesting, thanks for sharing!
> I have one of those RFID blocking sleeves for my bank card, but then the card doesn't fit into the card slots in my wallet, so it occurred to me to get a dedicated RFID wallet. From my initial research, they don't appear to be something that many (any?) designers offer, which seems so strange to me considering how important it is to protect one's details.



From my understanding of it, RFID skimming nets very limited information, as many credit card companies have changed the information that is transmitted by RFID chips that can limit what a thief can use/steal. In the USA also, I believe the EMV chip-and-pin system (a different technology that wouldn't be vulnerable to RFID skimming) has also become more preferred/common than RFID contactless payment. There are also other forms of digital theft (like a card skimmer at an ATM or gas station) that would be much more lucrative for a thief, in terms of effort/hard work vs payout.

I've also read that any materials that are poor conducts of electromagnetism can block RFID waves - for example, a few sheets of thick aluminum foil.


----------



## jbags07

View attachment 4636338


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Received an order today. Only had a minute to snap a few quick pix....

Little Athena in cuoio toscano, pirate red, pink lining


----------



## jbags07

Teal Flor Aura


----------



## jbags07

Mia in black nappa, gray pitone flap


----------



## christinemliu

@jbags07, your reveals are super lovely! I love them all, especially your Little Athena...which makes me want one. Which one will you use first?


----------



## AliceWondered

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4636337
> View attachment 4636338
> View attachment 4636339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Received an order today. Only had a minute to snap a few quick pix....
> 
> Little Athena in cuoio toscano, pirate red, pink lining



This is so gorgeous! I have a Penelope messenger in the pirate red cuoio toscano, and I absolutely love the colour and the leather. 

I hadn’t really considered a little Athena, but this pic is changing my mind! Is the strap the standard one? Are there any other modifications you would recommend?


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> @jbags07, your reveals are super lovely! I love them all, especially your Little Athena...which makes me want one. Which one will you use first?



Thank you   I am super happy with each style and color/leather!  Its my first little Athena...if you are considering one, i say go for it....its a fantastic bag!  A great size, and very comfortable to carry by the handles or to wrsr crossbody when you need to be hands free....So i think i will use her first, and then the Aura...another style that is my first, but most certainly not my last....its a great medium size bag, and the shape and design i think is just    I also ordered a short shoulder strap for when i do not want to wear it crossbody....makes it even more versatile....And the Flor....i had high expectations for this leather, yet the reality has exceeded all of my expectations!


----------



## jbags07

AliceWondered said:


> This is so gorgeous! I have a Penelope messenger in the pirate red cuoio toscano, and I absolutely love the colour and the leather.
> 
> I hadn’t really considered a little Athena, but this pic is changing my mind! Is the strap the standard one? Are there any other modifications you would recommend?



Your Penny messenger must be lovely in this leather   Its a perfect red, isn't it?  And the texture on this leather is amazing....the strap is not the standard one, its the mini Zhoe strap, with the chains added at the ends ....i did not add any other modifications....perhaps a zippered flap on the back side of the bag would be convenient?  And i know some other gals have chosen flat, floppy handles instead of the rolled ones...i might consider those on another little Athena if its one i will use more for crossbody, but i really do love the rolled handles....not sure about any other modifications, if anyone else wants to add any they think would be useful? Would love to hear as well, as i am not good at creating modifications


----------



## ohmisseevee

That pirate red cuoio toscano looks fabulous.  I love a good red bag - and I think I would definitely love a bag using this leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

Those are really lovely.  Seeing your Athena makes me really excited to get my Little Athena Messenger bag!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> That pirate red cuoio toscano looks fabulous.  I love a good red bag - and I think I would definitely love a bag using this leather!


Its a perfect red....the color is wonderful, and the leather is amazing....its very thick so its on tge heavy side, but very substantial, and i can see it aging very well.....


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Those are really lovely.  Seeing your Athena makes me really excited to get my Little Athena Messenger bag!


Thank you   Looking foward to seeing your messenger bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4636368
> View attachment 4636369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia in black nappa, gray pitone flap


Beautiful bags! I love your color and leather choices. That pirate red looks stunning. Can’t wait to see more pics. I also like the Zoe strap choice.


----------



## eleanors36

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! I'm really happy with the combo, too!   I was inspired to order it in Nappa leather after seeing someone's photos of the Modena in dark brown Nappa.


You have a lovely Modena!  To me, that bag calls for a stiffer leather, and you chose wisely.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Your Penny messenger must be lovely in this leather   Its a perfect red, isn't it?  And the texture on this leather is amazing....the strap is not the standard one, its the mini Zhoe strap, with the chains added at the ends ....i did not add any other modifications....perhaps a zippered flap on the back side of the bag would be convenient?  And i know some other gals have chosen flat, floppy handles instead of the rolled ones...i might consider those on another little Athena if its one i will use more for crossbody, but i really do love the rolled handles....not sure about any other modifications, if anyone else wants to add any they think would be useful? Would love to hear as well, as i am not good at creating modifications


I copied Coastal Jewel's Mods on the Athena and got a Little Athena Messenger, wider strap, no handles, large pocket on the back and different hardware.  It comes Monday and I am so excited to get it. I also copied black Verona leather which is my favorite leather of all of the ones he has.


----------



## TotinScience

I had a thought the other day that perhaps an additional reason why Marco's bags are so durable is because they are literally brand new. Meaning, if you buy a bag from a store, who knows where it sat and for how long before it even got to you, regardless of the quality of starting materials. With Marco, the lifetime of the bag starts with you .


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I copied Coastal Jewel's Mods on the Athena and got a Little Athena Messenger, wider strap, no handles, large pocket on the back and different hardware.  It comes Monday and I am so excited to get it. I also copied black Verona leather which is my favorite leather of all of the ones he has.
> View attachment 4637044



This will be an amazing bag....beautiful yet also very practical....i can’t wait to see pix....and while i like the handles for certain leathers, depending on how i will use the bag, i am positive seeing this that i will copy you on the messenger with the wider strap/no handles...its such a fabulous look and also so functional


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful bags! I love your color and leather choices. That pirate red looks stunning. Can’t wait to see more pics. I also like the Zoe strap choice.



Thank you   Next week i will take better pix to add to the pic thread....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> This will be an amazing bag....beautiful yet also very practical....i can’t wait to see pix....and while i like the handles for certain leathers, depending on how i will use the bag, i am positive seeing this that i will copy you on the messenger with the wider strap/no handles...its such a fabulous look and also so functional


Great. I forgot to tell you that I had the strap shortened for shoulder carry.  I do not like cross body.


----------



## dignatius

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4636364
> View attachment 4636365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Flor Aura



What are you thoughts on the Teal Flor so far?  I was very tempted to get an Aura in that leather, but decided against it as I have a ton of bags in the blue family...


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I had a thought the other day that perhaps an additional reason why Marco's bags are so durable is because they are literally brand new. Meaning, if you buy a bag from a store, who knows where it sat and for how long before it even got to you, regardless of the quality of starting materials. With Marco, the lifetime of the bag starts with you .


Another reason to buy MM!  (As if we all need another reason, lol)


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Another reason to buy MM!  (As if we all need another reason, lol)


Exactly as I have said before I am so pathetically weak when it comes to handbags and you are right I definitely do not need another reason but of course next time I will use this reason to justify my weakness.


----------



## djfmn

I saw the gorgeous teal Flor Aura posted by @jbags07 and even though I have a grey Flor midi Juliet and nearly ordered a teal flor bat but at the last minute decided against it. Seeing her beautiful teal bag I knew I should have ordered another Flor bag. I sent Marco an email and asked if by any chance he has any Flor skins left. He said he does and this time I am definitely going to order a Flor in teal busy deciding what style.thinking I would like an Aura but might get Marco to change it a little because I like a hand held option and the shoulder strap. Or if he has the midi Modena pattern ready thinking possibly a midi Modena. I asked him to let me know how many skins he has left and what colors. For anyone else who might want to join me and get a Flor I will post the list of Flor leather available. As I said this is my last chance and seeing that absolutely stunning Aura in teal Flor I know that I will regret it if I don't get it a bag in teal Flor. Happy new year to me!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Exactly as I have said before I am so pathetically weak when it comes to handbags and you are right I definitely do not need another reason but of course next time I will use this reason to justify my weakness.


As will we all.


----------



## Kylacove

I love the teal also


----------



## ohmisseevee

This is so beautiful!!! 



Kylacove said:


> I love the teal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637657


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> This is so gorgeous! I have a Penelope messenger in the pirate red cuoio toscano, and I absolutely love the colour and the leather.
> 
> I hadn’t really considered a little Athena, but this pic is changing my mind! Is the strap the standard one? Are there any other modifications you would recommend?



alicewondered, would you mind posting photos of your messenger? I’d like to order a messenger and am trying to decide on leather. I’d be really interested to see how it looks on your bag.


----------



## Kylacove

ohmisseevee said:


> This is so beautiful!!!


Thank you. Flor has exceeded my expectations.


----------



## djfmn

*FLOR AVAILABILITY *
I got an email from Marco saying that he has enough Flor for about 3 bags in each color left. Since @jbags07 posted and a couple of the other ladies Marco indicated he has had a number of emails with ladies requesting Flor information. He told me if I was interested in the teal Flor that I need to book it while there is still some available. Now I have to decide which style and place my order this time.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I love the teal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637657





Kylacove said:


> I love the teal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637657


I am in love with this if I didn't have the grey Flor midi Juliet this would be my number one choice. I am busy looking at all the styles deciding which teal flor bag I want.


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> What are you thoughts on the Teal Flor so far?  I was very tempted to get an Aura in that leather, but decided against it as I have a ton of bags in the blue family...



I am blown away by the teal Flor....i initially wondered before i ordered it, if it would be too ‘flashy’ for me....it was hard to tell in those initial pix what this leather would actually look like in person, if it would be shiny etc.......for me at least....and i am SO glad i ordered this bag, and a few other Flor colors....its actually very subtle, and very classy and elegant in person, not flashy at all.... the color, the leather, the design, is just gorgeous in person....and it will go very well with a lot of outfits too ....its a beautiful color teal, and the way its trimmed out with nappa in Aura is just such a lovely effect....and surprisingly neutral for a teal bag...

This response sounds very gushing, but i can’t help but to gush   I have this bag hanging on a hook in my bedroom and i see it every time i walk by it into my bathroom, and i am compelled to reach out and touch and admire it every time


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> I love the teal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637657


Gorgeous!


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Thank you. Flor has exceeded my expectations.


+1


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> *FLOR AVAILABILITY *
> I got an email from Marco saying that he has enough Flor for about 3 bags in each color left. Since @jbags07 posted and a couple of the other ladies Marco indicated he has had a number of emails with ladies requesting Flor information. He told me if I was interested in the teal Flor that I need to book it while there is still some available. Now I have to decide which style and place my order this time.



@dignatius , i think even if you have a lot of blue bags, this teal Flor is so stunning, go for it if you can....let me know if you want to see some additional pix of the Aura Flor.....


----------



## dignatius

jbags07 said:


> @dignatius , i think even if you have a lot of blue bags, this teal Flor is so stunning, go for it if you can....let me know if you want to see some additional pix of the Aura Flor.....



Sadly, I'm going to pass.  I had an opportunity to snag a pre-owned Norman Cahn bag that I've been stalking for a couple of years so I'm officially tapped out for a while.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Flor is absolutely outstanding.  It is totally different from any leather I have ever seen.  I agree with all that you have said...my gray Flor Juliet is a work of art!


----------



## djfmn

Marco posted information about Flor on his FB page.


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> Sadly, I'm going to pass.  I had an opportunity to snag a pre-owned Norman Cahn bag that I've been stalking for a couple of years so I'm officially tapped out for a while.


Just checked out his Etsy shop, beautiful bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

eleanors36 said:


> You have a lovely Modena!  To me, that bag calls for a stiffer leather, and you chose wisely.


Thank you


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> @dignatius , i think even if you have a lot of blue bags, this teal Flor is so stunning, go for it if you can....let me know if you want to see some additional pix of the Aura Flor.....


I would love to see more pics, especially in outdoor natural light. I’ve been hardcore debating with myself on whether my next bag would be an Aura in dark blue flor or a midi Modena or Minerva in flor. The teal is very pretty too. It’s different than how I was picturing it to be 

Also, does anyone know if Marco will be using the technique he/they used on the Flor to create other patterns in the future?


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies with Calypso! Does the strap drop go to a shorter setting similar to Minerva length (ie about 10-11 inch strap drop)?


----------



## VanBod1525

I'm pacing the floor waiting for my Dark Teal Flor Penny Messenger to arrive.


----------



## southernbelle43

VanBod1525 said:


> I'm pacing the floor waiting for my Dark Teal Flor Penny Messenger to arrive.


I sympathize.  The UPS truck is supposed to be here in an hour to deliver my Victoria midi in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic leather!  Like kids at Christmas!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I sympathize.  The UPS truck is supposed to be here in an hour to deliver my Victoria midi in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic leather!  Like kids at Christmas!


I'm really looking forward to seeing that combo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing that combo.


ME TOO! Lol.


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> alicewondered, would you mind posting photos of your messenger? I’d like to order a messenger and am trying to decide on leather. I’d be really interested to see how it looks on your bag.



I’m no good at taking pics, but I think these reflect the colour well. I wore the bag this morning, and I just love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> I’m no good at taking pics, but I think these reflect the colour well. I wore the bag this morning, and I just love it!


Thank you for the pics! It looks like a beautiful leather and color. It looks like the texture of Merinos but the feel and quality of a natural-processed leather. Is that what it is like? Is the leather pliable or a bit stiff? TIA. I'm busy making decisions!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I would love to see more pics, especially in outdoor natural light. I’ve been hardcore debating with myself on whether my next bag would be an Aura in dark blue flor or a midi Modena or Minerva in flor. The teal is very pretty too. It’s different than how I was picturing it to be
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Marco will be using the technique he/they used on the Flor to create other patterns in the future?



Today its raining, but happy to take pix tomro in outside light weather permitting. Difficult choice, teal vs dark blue Flor. I ordered the dark blue Flor in the Luna. . I think it would look great in a midi Modena too. Do you mean a full size Minerva in Flor? I have 2 midi Minervas, and personally i think it might be a lot in the midi. But i think it would look amazing in the Little Minerva....either the teal or the dark blue....


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Ladies with Calypso! Does the strap drop go to a shorter setting similar to Minerva length (ie about 10-11 inch strap drop)?


Just checked mine. I have not ever worn it and the strap is set on the middle of the 5th hole, on each side...that gives it about a 12 inch shoulder drop. U can adjust up 2 holes or adjust down 2 holes on each side. Mine also came with an extra strap ypu can add on to this, for a long crossbody length.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Today its raining, but happy to take pix tomro in outside light weather permitting. Difficult choice, teal vs dark blue Flor. I ordered the dark blue Flor in the Luna. . I think it would look great in a midi Modena too. Do you mean a full size Minerva in Flor? I have 2 midi Minervas, and personally i think it might be a lot in the midi. But i think it would look amazing in the Little Minerva....either the teal or the dark blue....


Thanks--I was thinking of a mini Minerva or perhaps a Midi-Modena. I look forward to seeing your dark blue Flor Luna; I'm now picturing it on that bag and I can imagine it will be stunning. I have been wondering about that dark blue and its possibilities. Of course, I have lots of other colors/leathers I'm considering, too. So hard to make choices!


----------



## southernbelle43

When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks--I was thinking of a mini Minerva or perhaps a Midi-Modena. I look forward to seeing your dark blue Flor Luna; I'm now picturing it on that bag and I can imagine it will be stunning. I have been wondering about that dark blue and its possibilities. Of course, I have lots of other colors/leathers I'm considering, too. So hard to make choices!


Too many great choices lol. 

Those mini Minervas are adorable, Flor would be great in one....i have one on order in that ochre tweed....not sure when my blue Flor Luna will be made, but once she arrives i will definitely post pix....i think it will be stunning too


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148


Wow wow and wow. Your husband has great taste of course marrying you and then saying this bag is gorgeous. It really is. Enjoy your fabulous new bag stunning.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148


Absolutely stunning   Would love to see pix in outside light if at some point you feel like taking them....this is a gorgeous, gorgeous bag....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely stunning   Would love to see pix in outside light if at some point you feel like taking them....this is a gorgeous, gorgeous bag....


I will go out tomorrow. We are supposed to have a sunny day. Thanks. I am so pleased with it.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148



Just breathtaking! You know it's good when the misters take notice. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148


That is one beauty of a bag! Well done. I love this colorway.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148


She’s spectacular.


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Just checked mine. I have not ever worn it and the strap is set on the middle of the 5th hole, on each side...that gives it about a 12 inch shoulder drop. U can adjust up 2 holes or adjust down 2 holes on each side. Mine also came with an extra strap ypu can add on to this, for a long crossbody length.


My Calypso is on its way to a new mom, but I did measure the shorter strap and it was similar to @jbags07's. It was 23 inches between the two shortest hold attachments. However, since the strap is buckled on both sides, you could definitely punch more holes and make it a much shorter length too.

I am drooling over everyone's reveals! The scrumptious leather...the gorgeous flor...wow!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> That is one beauty of a bag! Well done. I love this colorway.


Thank you dear.


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for the pics! It looks like a beautiful leather and color. It looks like the texture of Merinos but the feel and quality of a natural-processed leather. Is that what it is like? Is the leather pliable or a bit stiff? TIA. I'm busy making decisions!



I have nothing in merinos to compare it to (yet!), but I would describe it as being supple and pliable, yet with some thickness and body to it. It seems like it would work well for both structured and softer bags.


----------



## thedseer

My Flor Zhoe shipped!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148


You seriously crushed the colorblocking game! This bag will also probably be very low maintenance, which should be almost illegal for something so pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> You seriously crushed the colorblocking game! This bag will also probably be very low maintenance, which should be almost illegal for something so pretty!


You are so funny!!!


----------



## TotinScience

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/aurora-midi
A new Aurora Midi for all of you Aurora lovers


----------



## AliceWondered

TotinScience said:


> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/aurora-midi
> A new Aurora Midi for all of you Aurora lovers



I love the lines of the Aurora, and in midi size it is just perfect! Such a beautiful design!


----------



## TotinScience

@carterazo, maybe this can be your stand in for an Athena midi


----------



## djfmn

Wow the Aurora midi looks like a great size bag. Is anyone planning to get one? I just ordered an Aurora in bronze Africa.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> I will go out tomorrow. We are supposed to have a sunny day. Thanks. I am so pleased with it.


Rained here all day. No sunshine, sigh.


----------



## christinemliu

Just to enable people more...here are a few more shots of my lovely Aurora in cuoio vacchetta...it is a small size so the Aurora Midi is a brilliant move! (Note though the strap attachments are different on the Midi.)


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Just to enable people more...here are a few more shots of my lovely Aurora in cuoio vacchetta...it is a small size so the Aurora Midi is a brilliant move! (Note though the strap attachments are different on the Midi.)
> View attachment 4640494
> View attachment 4640495
> View attachment 4640496


Pretty


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Absolutely stunning   Would love to see pix in outside light if at some point you feel like taking them....this is a gorgeous, gorgeous bag....


We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


That is one incredible bag. Master class on colorblocking. Wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> That is one incredible bag. Master class on colorblocking. Wow.


Thanks so much. I cannot take credit though. TenkRat gave me the idea with her Zhoe bag. She is so creative.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


It looks even better in the daylight!!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


seriously stunning. I might have to mimic that colorway in a future bag


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> When I asked Marco if he thought a Victoria midi would look good in anthracite pebbled and titanium metallic he said, "No, I don't think that would look good. I think it would look spectacular."  He was right.  Even DH , who really prefers brown, tan, etc., (the manly looking leathers), was impressed. He called the bag gorgeous.  Thanks to TenKRat for creating her Zhoe in metallics which gave me this idea/  Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4639146
> View attachment 4639147
> View attachment 4639148





christinemliu said:


> That is one incredible bag. Master class on colorblocking. Wow.



@southernbelle43 You have achieved bag nirvana, perfection!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43 You have achieved bag nirvana, perfection!


That is so kind of you. Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> seriously stunning. I might have to mimic that colorway in a future bag


Do it girl!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Do it girl!!!


I am also in love with this combination you and @tenKrat both have gorgeous bags. I am thinking I might want something like this. Oh please stop showing me these bags I am so weak and love all of them.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am also weak... having such a hard time resisting creating another MM bag with Marco. His metallics look so gorgeous!
I can't wait to get my metallic Juliet Midi.


----------



## TotinScience

I got a new to me style of Calypso this week from a wonderful BST lady and I love it! Despite it being a medium size bag in pebbled, it is quite light and fits just the right amount of stuff for an everyday bag. The only thing I wish for was a shorter strap drop (but can be easily modified by a cobbler or a hole puncher anyway). I think this style would be GENIUS good to get modified with either a Theia or a Minerva strap - it will be so cute with its colorblocking design!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


I am so grateful that you posted these photos, SouthernBelle- I did not realize how great a contrast there was between Black and Anthracite Pebbled. I now know that I shall combine Black with Anthracite (instead of Dark Grey) on my Sabrina Midi


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I am so grateful that you posted these photos, SouthernBelle- I did not realize how great a contrast there was between Black and Anthracite Pebbled. I now know that I shall combine Black with Anthracite (instead of Dark Grey) on my Sabrina Midi


You are most welcome. Anthracite is a beautiful rich dark gray.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I got a new to me style of Calypso this week from a wonderful BST lady and I love it! Despite it being a medium size bag in pebbled, it is quite light and fits just the right amount of stuff for an everyday bag. The only thing I wish for was a shorter strap drop (but can be easily modified by a cobbler or a hole puncher anyway). I think this style would be GENIUS good to get modified with either a Theia or a Minerva strap - it will be so cute with its colorblocking design!


What color Calypso did you get? I love the color blocking on that bag it is perfect for it.


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4636364
> View attachment 4636365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal Flor Aura





jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4636368
> View attachment 4636369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mia in black nappa, gray pitone flap



Congrats on your beauties!!! Which did you use first? All great choices!
Your pictures make me very excited to see mine in the near future!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> I love the teal also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637657


Oh wow!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I am blown away by the teal Flor....i initially wondered before i ordered it, if it would be too ‘flashy’ for me....it was hard to tell in those initial pix what this leather would actually look like in person, if it would be shiny etc.......for me at least....and i am SO glad i ordered this bag, and a few other Flor colors....its actually very subtle, and very classy and elegant in person, not flashy at all.... the color, the leather, the design, is just gorgeous in person....and it will go very well with a lot of outfits too ....its a beautiful color teal, and the way its trimmed out with nappa in Aura is just such a lovely effect....and surprisingly neutral for a teal bag...
> 
> This response sounds very gushing, but i can’t help but to gush   I have this bag hanging on a hook in my bedroom and i see it every time i walk by it into my bathroom, and i am compelled to reach out and touch and admire it every time


I feel you, girl! I totally get it. Your bag is just fabulous! I would be doing the same thing!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> @carterazo, maybe this can be your stand in for an Athena midi


It's so pretty,  isn't it? My issue with Aurora is the clasp. I don't like clasps in general and this one is big. I wonder if Marco would agree to make the bag with a hidden magnet istead? It seems to me that the clasp is quite an important part of the design, though


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> It's so pretty,  isn't it? My issue with Aurora is the clasp. I don't like clasps in general and this one is big. I wonder if Marco would agree to make the bag with a hidden magnet istead? It seems to me that the clasp is quite an important part of the design, though


It never hurts to ask, but sometimes he won't if he thinks it conflicts with his overall vision of the bag.  I am not a big fan of the big clasp either, but hey, that is why we have vanilla and chocolate, right.


----------



## ohmisseevee

carterazo said:


> It's so pretty,  isn't it? My issue with Aurora is the clasp. I don't like clasps in general and this one is big. I wonder if Marco would agree to make the bag with a hidden magnet istead? It seems to me that the clasp is quite an important part of the design, though





southernbelle43 said:


> It never hurts to ask, but sometimes he won't if he thinks it conflicts with his overall vision of the bag.  I am not a big fan of the big clasp either, but hey, that is why we have vanilla and chocolate, right.



I don't like clasps typically either, but I love how the clasp looks on the Aurora - I think it really adds character to the bag/design. I think it is a little more proportional on the Aurora Midi, also, as the Aurora is slightly smaller.

I think the Aurora Midi is such a lovely design, but I am happy with my Aurora order.  From what I could tell of the measurements, the Aurora Midi is similar in size to the Zhoe, and I felt like the Zhoe is slightly larger than I anticipated.  A great size overall, to be sure, but I tend to prefer smaller bags myself.


----------



## Kylacove

I applaud you ladies that can get by with smaller bags. Every time I try small bags there is something I've left at home that I need. I wish the midi Aurora was slightly bigger unless it expands greater than its listed measurements. Love the style of it.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I am also weak... having such a hard time resisting creating another MM bag with Marco. His metallics look so gorgeous!
> I can't wait to get my metallic Juliet Midi.


What color did you order?


----------



## TotinScience




----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> What color did you order?



Laminato Metallic Eggplant Leather!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

TotinScience said:


>


Such a gorgeous bag! It’s very similar in size to the Penelope messenger, but looks bigger, at least to my eye.


----------



## Kimbashop

This photo makes me want to order this bag.  I thought this size might be too big for me (I love the smaller size, and I generally only wear boxy shapes in smaller bags) but I really like how it looks. it's a real statement bag. And that color with silver hardware is gorgeous. Is that the Octane Nappa?


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Laminato Metallic Eggplant Leather!


Oh, that will be seriously beautiful and smooshy!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


Wow   This combination is just stunning. I am going to screenshot this bag to copy you once my money tree grows back a bit....its such a unique and classic bag in these colors....i would never have thought to put them together this way, yet the effect is just outstanding


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> I am so grateful that you posted these photos, SouthernBelle- I did not realize how great a contrast there was between Black and Anthracite Pebbled. I now know that I shall combine Black with Anthracite (instead of Dark Grey) on my Sabrina Midi


Oh boy, i cannot wait to see what this bag looks like!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your beauties!!! Which did you use first? All great choices!
> Your pictures make me very excited to see mine in the near future!


Thank you so much!  Looking foward to seeing your new reveals too    It actually has rained everyday since i received them, until today....i did not go out today, so i have yet to try any of them out....but i think the little Athena is going to be put to use this weekend...


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I feel you, girl! I totally get it. Your bag is just fabulous! I would be doing the same thing!


----------



## AliceWondered

I was lucky enough to snag one of the sale Aurora Midis, but haven’t decided on the specs yet.

I think I would like a smooth leather, so I’ve been focusing on Nappa or Pompei. From reading they both seem to be smooth and lightweight, with Pompei being stiffer and Nappa more pliable? I’d appreciate any info on things like difference in hand-feel, matte vs glossy finish, if one is more prone to marking etc. I’m likely going to choose black (although I keep waffling back and forth on that too!). 

I do also really like the texture of Verona, so if I don’t go smooth that would be in the running too, maybe? Aaargh, the agony of being so spoiled for choice!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I would love to see more pics, especially in outdoor natural light. I’ve been hardcore debating with myself on whether my next bag would be an Aura in dark blue flor or a midi Modena or Minerva in flor. The teal is very pretty too. It’s different than how I was picturing it to be
> 
> Also, does anyone know if Marco will be using the technique he/they used on the Flor to create other patterns in the future?



It finally stopped raining so i took some outside close up pix......


----------



## ohmisseevee

Devyn Danielle said:


> Such a gorgeous bag! It’s very similar in size to the Penelope messenger, but looks bigger, at least to my eye.



I believe because of its structured shape, it will definitely be able to carry more - my Zhoe fits a LOT of stuff, without looking like it carries a lot or like it's stuffed full.  Even though the Penelope Messenger has a more forgiving body type, it doesn't lend itself well to boxy or wide objects like water bottles. It's better for flatter things, like a Kindle, small tablet, etc. and you can definitely tell if there's a lot of stuff in it because of how the opening is designed.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> It finally stopped raining so i took some outside close up pix......


It is so great to see this leather in natural light -- so luminous and pretty! I'm really impressed with the leather details. I think the Flor looks great on the Aura. The clasp really looks nice against the metallic pattern and colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> I was lucky enough to snag one of the sale Aurora Midis, but haven’t decided on the specs yet.
> 
> I think I would like a smooth leather, so I’ve been focusing on Nappa or Pompei. From reading they both seem to be smooth and lightweight, with Pompei being stiffer and Nappa more pliable? I’d appreciate any info on things like difference in hand-feel, matte vs glossy finish, if one is more prone to marking etc. I’m likely going to choose black (although I keep waffling back and forth on that too!).
> 
> I do also really like the texture of Verona, so if I don’t go smooth that would be in the running too, maybe? Aaargh, the agony of being so spoiled for choice!


I have bags in both the Pompei and Nappa. They are both beautiful types of leather and have a wonderful smoothness and sheen to them. You can't go wrong with either choice. The difference, to me, has to do with the feel and structure. When I first got my nappa Modena bag, it felt really stiff and I wasn't thrilled about the finish on the leather. But now, I just love it. It has softened up and feels more pliable, and it actually looks softer to the eye than the Pompei leather on my Zoe does, if that makes sense. The pompei is also flexible and bendy like the Nappa but doesn't convey the softness that nappa conveys-- I think of it as having more "tooth" than the pompei (no, I don't really eat my bags, but it is a great way to describe leather!).

You asked about hand feel. The Nappa definitely has a softer feel than the pompei. It feels a bit more supple.

Oh, and the black Nappa (which is what I have) is seriously gorgeous. I can't compare it to Black Pompei as I just have tan Pompei. There is a beautiful shine to it, and it is very saturated.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have bags in both the Pompei and Nappa. They are both beautiful types of leather and have a wonderful smoothness and sheen to them. You can't go wrong with either choice. The difference, to me, has to do with the feel and structure. When I first got my nappa Modena bag, it felt really stiff and I wasn't thrilled about the finish on the leather. But now, I just love it. It has softened up and feels more pliable, and it actually looks softer to the eye than the Pompei leather on my Zoe does, if that makes sense. The pompei is also flexible and bendy like the Nappa but doesn't convey the softness that nappa conveys-- I think of it as having more "tooth" than the pompei (no, I don't really eat my bags, but it is a great way to describe leather!).
> 
> You asked about hand feel. The Nappa definitely has a softer feel than the pompei. It feels a bit more supple.
> 
> Oh, and the black Nappa (which is what I have) is seriously gorgeous. I can't compare it to Black Pompei as I just have tan Pompei. There is a beautiful shine to it, and it is very saturated.


Good evaluation. One thing I can add is that Pompei wears like iron!  It is difficult to scratch.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Good evaluation. One thing I can add is that Pompei wears like iron!  It is difficult to scratch.


true that. I wore my Zoe bag all summer long, which included walking my  wild, hyper-reactive dog. Leash rubbing on the bag, branches brushing the bag while chasing her through the woods, and ZERO scratches on the Pompei.


----------



## mattyt

Hi all!  I just ordered my first Massaccesi!  It's a dark blue Flor Daphne with dark blue nappa trim.  I saw the photo of the dark grey flor Daphne & instantly knew that was the bag for me.  Can't wait!  Also wondering if anyone has dark blue Flor & could post a photo?


----------



## carterazo

Today I got notified that a box with my name is about to leave Italy!


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> I have bags in both the Pompei and Nappa. They are both beautiful types of leather and have a wonderful smoothness and sheen to them. You can't go wrong with either choice. The difference, to me, has to do with the feel and structure. When I first got my nappa Modena bag, it felt really stiff and I wasn't thrilled about the finish on the leather. But now, I just love it. It has softened up and feels more pliable, and it actually looks softer to the eye than the Pompei leather on my Zoe does, if that makes sense. The pompei is also flexible and bendy like the Nappa but doesn't convey the softness that nappa conveys-- I think of it as having more "tooth" than the pompei (no, I don't really eat my bags, but it is a great way to describe leather!).
> 
> You asked about hand feel. The Nappa definitely has a softer feel than the pompei. It feels a bit more supple.
> 
> Oh, and the black Nappa (which is what I have) is seriously gorgeous. I can't compare it to Black Pompei as I just have tan Pompei. There is a beautiful shine to it, and it is very saturated.



This was so helpful! Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

mattyt said:


> Hi all!  I just ordered my first Massaccesi!  It's a dark blue Flor Daphne with dark blue nappa trim.  I saw the photo of the dark grey flor Daphne & instantly knew that was the bag for me.  Can't wait!  Also wondering if anyone has dark blue Flor & could post a photo?


 The dark blue Flor was the most recently offered of the Flor colorways, during the Black Friday promotions. As far as I know, none any of those orders have been received quite yet.


----------



## mattyt

Ok, that explains why I couldn't find any photos!  Can anyone with Flor please tell me if there are any care instructions?  Has anyone used a spray protectant?  I have used Ugg spray protectant on suede bags with no problem, so I am wondering if I can use it on the Flor leather?


----------



## jkbosse18

Hi everyone,  I just recently discovered Massaccesi and fell in love.  I am looking to order the Victoria and wanted to do a color block, but I wasn't sure if that cost extra.  Does anyone know if it costs extra and if so around what the extra cost is.  There are so many options for color blocking, but I don't want to set my heart on it if it is out of my budget.  Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> It's so pretty,  isn't it? My issue with Aurora is the clasp. I don't like clasps in general and this one is big. I wonder if Marco would agree to make the bag with a hidden magnet istead? It seems to me that the clasp is quite an important part of the design, though


I normally are not fond of clasps either I have endless trouble with the Aura because of the clasp. But I must say I love the look of the aurora and the clasp adds to the design. Having said that if you look at the other designs that have a similar look to them like the Luna it has a similar flap with no clasp so he must be using a magnet in that one. I am sure he might be able to do this with a magnet. I would ask him as I think the look of the flap is so unusual and elegant looking.


----------



## djfmn

mattyt said:


> Ok, that explains why I couldn't find any photos!  Can anyone with Flor please tell me if there are any care instructions?  Has anyone used a spray protectant?  I have used Ugg spray protectant on suede bags with no problem, so I am wondering if I can use it on the Flor leather?


I have a grey Flor in the midi Juliet style and it seems to be a pretty hardy leather because the design is raised. I have been using it for about 2 months now and it is wearing very well with no protection. I am not sure I would spray it with anything because I would be concerned about damaging the raised embroidery like pattern. (It is not embroidery I just call it that. That is just my humble opinion.


----------



## christinemliu

jkbosse18 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just recently discovered Massaccesi and fell in love.  I am looking to order the Victoria and wanted to do a color block, but I wasn't sure if that cost extra.  Does anyone know if it costs extra and if so around what the extra cost is.  There are so many options for color blocking, but I don't want to set my heart on it if it is out of my budget.  Thanks!


Welcome aboard the Massaccesi train!!! The more the merrier, yay. I think Victoria is a great first MM bag. I haven't done a recent colorblock so I don't have current info but 3 years ago I think it was 40 euros extra. Marco is very responsive so you can send him an e-mail and he can quote you the current price. Email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
The recent bag photo reveals have been so good!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I normally are not fond of clasps either I have endless trouble with the Aura because of the clasp. But I must say I love the look of the aurora and the clasp adds to the design. Having said that if you look at the other designs that have a similar look to them like the Luna it has a similar flap with no clasp so he must be using a magnet in that one. I am sure he might be able to do this with a magnet. I would ask him as I think the look of the flap is so unusual and elegant looking.



Yes, Luna is at the top of my wishlist!  Aurora midi without a clasp would edge out Luna.    For both bags, I am having a hard time coming up with a non blue color.


----------



## jkbosse18

christinemliu said:


> Welcome aboard the Massaccesi train!!! The more the merrier, yay. I think Victoria is a great first MM bag. I haven't done a recent colorblock so I don't have current info but 3 years ago I think it was 40 euros extra. Marco is very responsive so you can send him an e-mail and he can quote you the current price. Email: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> The recent bag photo reveals have been so good!


Thank you so much!  I wanted a bag big enough to be able to throw baby stuff in it as I just recently had a baby but also make a little smaller and this one fit the bill perfectly.  That is definitely reasonable for the perfect bag, now I just have to decide what colors and leather.  He definitely doesn't make that choice easy with all the options available.


----------



## christinemliu

For those deciding between Aurora Midi and small Aurora, or, just want more pics of Aurora hahaha, here are two comparisons. The first is my small Aurora and Penelope Messenger (chocolate nappa, yes, I know, I have a brown/tan penchant ! ):




Here she is with my dark brown Juliet Midi:





I can comfortably fit a Penelope Midi and two Little Penelopes (side by side) in Aurora. A small cute little bag!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@christinemliu I love your Aurora.  It was your post and your description of the beautiful leather (and of course Marco's beautiful design for the Aurora!) that really drove me to place my first MM order.


----------



## southernbelle43

jkbosse18 said:


> Hi everyone,  I just recently discovered Massaccesi and fell in love.  I am looking to order the Victoria and wanted to do a color block, but I wasn't sure if that cost extra.  Does anyone know if it costs extra and if so around what the extra cost is.  There are so many options for color blocking, but I don't want to set my heart on it if it is out of my budget.  Thanks!


Yes there is a charge.  Send Marco an email and ask him how much.


----------



## thedseer

Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> @christinemliu I love your Aurora.  It was your post and your description of the beautiful leather (and of course Marco's beautiful design for the Aurora!) that really drove me to place my first MM order.


@ohmisseevee, that is super sweet! This made my day. I love spreading the Massaccesi cheer haha. Wow. I can't take all the credit though, it was @tenKrat's glowing review of cuoio vacchetta that caught my attention initially. She also has been raving about Marco's vacchetta for a long time. We totally are a great community here!


----------



## southernbelle43

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


The Zhoe is a great bag, good size, stylish and classy. That one is stellar!!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> It's so pretty,  isn't it? My issue with Aurora is the clasp. I don't like clasps in general and this one is big. I wonder if Marco would agree to make the bag with a hidden magnet istead? It seems to me that the clasp is quite an important part of the design, though



I am not usually one for clasps either. Since its a key feature of the Aura and i loved the bag, i ordered it anyway. I used it today for the first time. Usually i have trouble fiddling with clasps. But i have to say, i found the clasp on the Aura very easy to get in and out of. 

As far as the Aurora...i am not sure the front would have the same aesthetic without the clasp...but its the same clasp i think as the Aura, so it shouldn't be too tricky to get in and out of....


----------



## jbags07

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


Gorgeous!   Love the teal Flor, and love the Zhoe....


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> For those deciding between Aurora Midi and small Aurora, or, just want more pics of Aurora hahaha, here are two comparisons. The first is my small Aurora and Penelope Messenger (chocolate nappa, yes, I know, I have a brown/tan penchant ! ):
> View attachment 4642209
> View attachment 4642210
> View attachment 4642211
> 
> Here she is with my dark brown Juliet Midi:
> View attachment 4642213
> View attachment 4642214
> View attachment 4642212
> 
> 
> I can comfortably fit a Penelope Midi and two Little Penelopes (side by side) in Aurora. A small cute little bag!


Your Aurora in this leather is jaw dropping...so, so beautiful...i need one in my life


----------



## carterazo

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


Zhoe is my favorite MM bag!  She looks fabulous in teal flor.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> I am not usually one for clasps either. Since its a key feature of the Aura and i loved the bag, i ordered it anyway. I used it today for the first time. Usually i have trouble fiddling with clasps. But i have to say, i found the clasp on the Aura very easy to get in and out of.
> 
> As far as the Aurora...i am not sure the front would have the same aesthetic without the clasp...but its the same clasp i think as the Aura, so it shouldn't be too tricky to get in and out of....



I'm not surprised to hear Marco's clasp is less cumbersome that typical.  That gives me food for thought....
Yes, I feel that not having the clasp would really change the look of the bag.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I'm not surprised to hear Marco's clasp is less cumbersome that typical.  That gives me food for thought....
> Yes, I feel that not having the clasp would really change the look of the bag.


i don’t like fiddling with clasps either, but really ~. It was so easy today using it!  And like the Aura, i think the Aurora needs that clasp...its part of the whole aesthetic of the bag....


----------



## christinemliu

jbags07 said:


> Your Aurora in this leather is jaw dropping...so, so beautiful...i need one in my life


Thank you so much! No argument from me about needing an Aurora in your life haha. What leather are you thinking of?


----------



## jbags07

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much! No argument from me about needing an Aurora in your life haha. What leather are you thinking of?



I am loving your vachetta!  And i am also thinking about pompeii...i have to wait awhile, but i keep seeing it in a dark green maybe....


----------



## Kimbashop

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


Seriously beautiful bag! I love seeing all these teal reveals. Zoe looks great with the flor. Enjoy!


----------



## msd_bags

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


This is sooo gorgeous!! Yay!!!


----------



## djfmn

jkbosse18 said:


> Thank you so much!  I wanted a bag big enough to be able to throw baby stuff in it as I just recently had a baby but also make a little smaller and this one fit the bill perfectly.  That is definitely reasonable for the perfect bag, now I just have to decide what colors and leather.  He definitely doesn't make that choice easy with all the options available.


Welcome to the MM group we are so pleased you have joined us. We look forward to seeing what you choose and you are right all these wonderful choices which is so appealing to me.


----------



## djfmn

thedseer said:


> Ok, this is officially the most beautiful bag I own! Don't know why it took me so long to get a Zhoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642295


This is so gorgeous. I love Zhoe and in this leather it is stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

I know someone mentioned a post about the Aura in forest green and wanting one I just cannot find the post to reply to it.
I am the proud owner of this bag rehomed to me but a lovely tpf lady that I bought off the BST. It is not my photo but it is my bag and I hope @pdxhb won't mind me reposting her photo.
It looks lighter than I think it actually is but it depends on the light. Such a great bag one of my favorite leather colors.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I know someone mentioned a post about the Aura in forest green and wanting one I just cannot find the post to reply to it.
> I am the proud owner of this bag rehomed to me but a lovely tpf lady that I bought off the BST. It is not my photo but it is my bag and I hope @pdxhb won't mind me reposting her photo.
> It looks lighter than I think it actually is but it depends on the light. Such a great bag one of my favorite leather colors.



Share away! It's a lovely leather color - very much a chameleon depending on the time of day and light quality. I think this works as a cooler neutral and can cross seasons.


----------



## mkpurselover

ohmisseevee said:


> Laminato Metallic Eggplant Leather!


OMG, you will be in love!  I adore my midi Angel in the metallic eggplant.   I can't afford another MM right now,  but even if I could I'd be thinking of another style in the same color.  The compliments I I receive every time I'm out with her!!  I pet and ooh over that leather every day .


----------



## Cleda

Adding on my Zhoe in Forest Green Pompei. It is a lovely colour, and is a chameleon as some have described.





I am really enjoying all these reveals and photos shared in the past few pages, keep them coming everyone! Love seeing all the different bag and leather combinations that are only possible with a bespoke service.

By the way, really like the Pompei leather, keeps its shape well for structured styles, and relatively worry-free. I have been bringing my Black Pompei Little Miss M everywhere, and she still looks mint.


----------



## djfmn

jkbosse18 said:


> Thank you so much!  I wanted a bag big enough to be able to throw baby stuff in it as I just recently had a baby but also make a little smaller and this one fit the bill perfectly.  That is definitely reasonable for the perfect bag, now I just have to decide what colors and leather.  He definitely doesn't make that choice easy with all the options available.


Welcome to the MM group we are so pleased you joined us. There are lots of knowledgeable ladies in the group and some that are very creative. I don't fit into the creative group but I have been buying MM bags for many years. I think you will find that everyone will answer any questions you have and most fun I find is that there are lots of very different opinions on all aspects. Some like straps this way others want them that way you gets lots of different and very good advice. But we love having new people join us to discuss our lovely MM bags and give input into bags we are planning to get.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I know someone mentioned a post about the Aura in forest green and wanting one I just cannot find the post to reply to it.
> I am the proud owner of this bag rehomed to me but a lovely tpf lady that I bought off the BST. It is not my photo but it is my bag and I hope @pdxhb won't mind me reposting her photo.
> It looks lighter than I think it actually is but it depends on the light. Such a great bag one of my favorite leather colors.


FYI my bag is Forest green Merino the lovely Zhoe is forest green pompei. Both lovely leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

Miss Vicki and I are off to church.  It is coat time (34 degrees) and the coat just happened to match the bag.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Miss Vicki and I are off to church.  It is coat time (34 degrees) and the coat just happened to match the bag.
> View attachment 4643680


What a beautiful combination! I just love this bag - great colors that really bring out the style well.


----------



## djfmn

I originally ordered an Aurora for my bronze Africa leather. After Marco introduced the midi version I thought I might want the larger version and asked Marco for a cross body modshot. Here is the photo he sent me. Once I saw this I changed my order from regular Aurora in bronze to midi version in bronze Africa.


----------



## TotinScience

Calypso clean lines make it a great bag to go with both classier and sportier outfits


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Calypso clean lines make it a great bag to with both classier and sportier outfits


This looks great on you. Once again, thanks for the mod shot— I get a much better understanding of scale, style, leather, color, etc. this way. I wouldn’t have thought that the Calypso would interest me; now,  it totally does. I like the soft drape and size. And that color blocking is very pretty.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> This looks great on you. Once again, thanks for the mod shot— I get a much better understanding of scale, style, leather, color, etc. this way. I wouldn’t have thought that the Calypso would interest me; now,  it totally does. I like the soft drape and size. And that color blocking is very pretty.


Right? When Marco announced the KS styles, I didn't give it much thought. However, in person I definitely enjoy this cousin of Theia midi: great size, comfortable carry, and so easy to find things in it. 
Also, a PSA for all the new MM fans: do get a fun color lining with your bag, if you can. Marco's grey standard lining is wonderful, but the little spark of joy you'd get from a fun lining will make it pay for itself in no time . Plus, MM linings are very sturdy, so they won't wear and get dirty quickly even in lighter colors.


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> Calypso clean lines make it a great bag to go with both classier and sportier outfits


This bag looks great on you!  Its really interesting how different styles work so well for some but not for others. I love how the Calypso looks on you. It did not work for me at all....those colors are also a great look on you


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Calypso clean lines make it a great bag to go with both classier and sportier outfits


That looks perfect on you.  This is one time when the lady makes the bag and not vice versa!


----------



## Flowergeek

djfmn said:


> I originally ordered an Aurora for my bronze Africa leather. After Marco introduced the midi version I thought I might want the larger version and asked Marco for a cross body modshot. Here is the photo he sent me. Once I saw this I changed my order from regular Aurora in bronze to midi version in bronze Africa.
> 
> View attachment 4643810


I really love this midi version. Anyone knoethe color and leather in this pic?


----------



## Kylacove

Octane pompei midi Aurora.


----------



## Kylacove

TotinScience said:


> Calypso clean lines make it a great bag to go with both classier and sportier outfits


The Calypso is a dressier alternative to the midi Theia. Fun to colorblock or just make a single color.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone else think an Aurora Maxi would be an awesome laptop/work bag?


----------



## Kylacove

I wouldn't mind a bigger Aurora but I'm not a fan of using a purse to carry a laptop. Prefer a laptop sleeve with handles.


----------



## jkbosse18

I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.  

In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


----------



## Kylacove

I have a Victoria in iris Verona and find the bag a bit too floppy unless I put a bag organizer inside. Just that little bit of extra structure works for me. Love the durability and feel of Verona.


----------



## pdxhb

jkbosse18 said:


> I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.
> 
> In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


I also had the experience that Verona, which I love, was a little too soft for a Victoria without something like an organizer in it. It's a lightweight leather and wears wonderfully - if you are drawn to the texture, Marco could add more backing to provide a little more body to it and still allow the right amount of slouch.
Nappa is gorgeous. It is silky feeling and has a bit more body than Verona but that does not mean it is stiff; it drapes nicely in softer styles. IMO it could be just perfect for a Victoria. I love nappa and find it wears very well. It's a little more formal in appeal than the Verona.
Not sure that helps - they are both so lovely!


----------



## christinemliu

jkbosse18 said:


> I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.
> 
> In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


I can't speak to what's best for a Victoria since I have never owned one, but I thought a shot comparing the two leathers might be helpful to you. The top is chocolate Nappa and the bottom is mud Verona *Mud Africa RT *



MOD NOTE:  The bottom photo is Mud Africa RT.  @christinemliu could not edit this post but the note is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-2081#post-33579422  Happy shopping. CB


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone else think an Aurora Maxi would be an awesome laptop/work bag?


Yes!


----------



## msd_bags

jkbosse18 said:


> I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.
> 
> In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


I think nappa will retain structure better than Verona.  I have rehomed my Verona Angel because I didn’t like the shape after a while.


----------



## anitalilac

jkbosse18 said:


> I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.
> 
> In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


I have a Victoria in Napa and it's perfect for me, then again, I love Napa leather. It's my favorite of all Marco's leather.
I gave my Verona Diva to my sister because I'm not loving it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Sickgrl13

jkbosse18 said:


> I asked Marco which leather he recommended for my Victoria bag as I wanted it structured yet somewhat slouchy, but durable for everyday use and he recommended either Nappa or Verona.  I see that the Nappa is more smooth than the Verona, so now I have to decide between Nappa and Verona.  Does anyone have any recommendations between the two?  I wasn't sure if anyone had both and liked one leather over the other.
> 
> In Nappa I am really loving the colors Arctic, Paloma Grey, and Dark Green.  In Verona Mud, Dark Beige, and Medium Grey are catching my eye.


Welcome to the MM madness!  Most of my larger MM bags (Selene, Selene Midi, Victoria midi) are pebbled or verona.  I have a Victoria midi in verona and with larger bags I feel more confident the corners will withstand me being clumsy and slinging the bag around.  I am not gentle with my bags--I try but I am such a klutz.  My smaller MM bags are in mostly Nappa or Pompeii and I think since they are smaller, they don't get the abuse that a larger bag would.  I do love nappa though, it is so soft and smooth.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Miss Vicki and I are off to church.  It is coat time (34 degrees) and the coat just happened to match the bag.
> View attachment 4643680


Goodness, this bag is just droolworthy.....


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Goodness, this bag is just droolworthy.....


Thank you.


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> I can't speak to what's best for a Victoria since I have never owned one, but I thought a shot comparing the two leathers might be helpful to you. The top is chocolate Nappa and the bottom is mud Verona:
> View attachment 4644336


interesting! So close up this Verona almost looks like pebbled to me actually!


----------



## jkbosse18

pdxhb said:


> I also had the experience that Verona, which I love, was a little too soft for a Victoria without something like an organizer in it. It's a lightweight leather and wears wonderfully - if you are drawn to the texture, Marco could add more backing to provide a little more body to it and still allow the right amount of slouch.
> Nappa is gorgeous. It is silky feeling and has a bit more body than Verona but that does not mean it is stiff; it drapes nicely in softer styles. IMO it could be just perfect for a Victoria. I love nappa and find it wears very well. It's a little more formal in appeal than the Verona.
> Not sure that helps - they are both so lovely!


This helps so much, I think the Nappa leather will be perfect.  It seems like the Verona will be too soft/slouchy for what I am looking for.  Now just got to decide what color!


----------



## djfmn

jkbosse18 said:


> This helps so much, I think the Nappa leather will be perfect.  It seems like the Verona will be too soft/slouchy for what I am looking for.  Now just got to decide what color!


I happen to be a huge fan of nappa the second bag I bought from Marco going on 6 years ago was an orange nappa Zhoe. It is silky soft and holds it shape to me one of my favorite MM leathers. I love it. Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us.


----------



## djfmn

I just got my newsletter about the new Modena Midi introduction. Looks like a great size. I always loved the style but knew that the regular Modena was way too big for me. This size is what I prefer. Great looking bag. I could really be tempted with this bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I just got my newsletter about the new Modena Midi introduction. Looks like a great size. I always loved the style but knew that the regular Modena was way too big for me. This size is what I prefer. Great looking bag. I could really be tempted with this bag.


I'm happy to know that he will offer this style also as a crossbody with short carry handles. I was going to request = that change. Hurry up, money tree--grow!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I quite like the smaller size - it looks perfect for a smaller professional/work tote.  Can't decide if I'd prefer the shorter handles or the longer ones - I do like the longer handles for shoulder carry, and since the Modena Midi is slightly smaller I think it would still be very comfortable carried on the shoulder with the two handles.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I just got my newsletter about the new Modena Midi introduction. Looks like a great size. I always loved the style but knew that the regular Modena was way too big for me. This size is what I prefer. Great looking bag. I could really be tempted with this bag.


I  pre-ordered one a few days ago. The Modena is one of my favorite MM bags, but my original one was too big, so  I sold it.  Plus Marco now has a green shade in nappa that I have been seeking for a year.  So I am doubly excited.


----------



## Cleda

There's a new leather on the website that I have not noticed before: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-fiore


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> There's a new leather on the website that I have not noticed before: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-fiore


Interesting. He needs to describe it, perhaps he has not had time yet.


----------



## carterazo

Hi ladies! My box arrived today! 
I don't have time to post much, plus it's dark out, but I could not resist taking a couple pictures of this stunner. She turned out every bit as fabulous as I imagined her.  The pictures don't do it any justice! (I'll take more pics when I am home in daylight.)


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> interesting! So close up this Verona almost looks like pebbled to me actually!


Yes, Verona has a similar texture to pebbled, but with more sheen and a little lighter. At least in my experience. It wears very well.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> There's a new leather on the website that I have not noticed before: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-fiore


This is the new leather that I believe he is going to introduce in the next couple of weeks. The Modena midi is in the Fiore leather.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Interesting. He needs to describe it, perhaps he has not had time yet.


I asked about it and he said he is planning to introduce in the next couple of weeks. He indicated that the Modena midi bag that is in the newsletter was made using this leather. He said look out for details about this leather coming in the next 7 to 14 days.


----------



## Kylacove

Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471



This style showcases the Flor leather beautifully!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471


Gorgeous, love the lining color!!!


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco about the midi Modena sample bag and if he is selling it because I thought I might be interested in buying it. It is a great price but I decided I want another Little Athena. If anyone is interested message me and I will pass on any information I have on it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the midi Modena sample bag and if he is selling it because I thought I might be interested in buying it. It is a great price but I decided I want another Little Athena. If anyone is interested message me and I will pass on any information I have on it.



I reached out to Marco about the sample bag - thank you for letting us know!!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies! My box arrived today!
> I don't have time to post much, plus it's dark out, but I could not resist taking a couple pictures of this stunner. She turned out every bit as fabulous as I imagined her.  The pictures don't do it any justice! (I'll take more pics when I am home in daylight.)
> View attachment 4645312
> View attachment 4645313


Gorgeous   Can’t wait to see more pix!  This is an amazing bag


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471


Holy cow this is a stunning bag


----------



## Kylacove

Did he tell you anything about the new leather.


----------



## jbags07

Seeing all of the Flor reveals thus far.  Imo every single bag looks just stunning in this leather. I have not seen a single style that doesn’t look amazing in it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..  
And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


----------



## Kylacove

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Love your little Minerva especially with the longer flap. Looks like it will hold alot and still be elegant.


----------



## pdxhb

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471


Beautiful! Diana is a great style. Enjoy your gorgeous new bag!


----------



## pdxhb

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


These are both just stunning - That Minerva Mini is a perfect style on you!


----------



## ajamy

Cleda said:


> There's a new leather on the website that I have not noticed before: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-fiore


I can't access this link!  it says I need to enter a password for the "Guest" area.  I can see the other leathers on the website.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Your Minerva Mini turned out beautifully.


----------



## tenKrat

I wore my Hera in royal blue suede goat with a dark brown Aquila matte strap yesterday.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I can't access this link!  it says I need to enter a password for the "Guest" area.  I can see the other leathers on the website.


I asked Marco about this and he said he was in the middle of working on the website and adding this new leather ahead of the introduction but had not added it to the website. He indicated that someone must have got into the fiore leather area while he was doing the development but it was not live yet. It was possible purely luck and timing that someone saw that leather link while he was working on adding to his website so I am not surprised you cannot get into look at the fiore leather. I think once Marco officially introduces this leather we will all be able to see it on his website.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Totally cements it. My next order is going to be a Minerva Mini? Little Minerva? What's the official name of this? Beautiful Coastal Jewel!!


----------



## TotinScience

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Excellent job with colorblocking, such a pretty bag! Although now after seeing the longer and shorter flap versions on the mini, I think I prefer the short flap in this style (both or wonderful, of course, just my personal preference)


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Love, love both bags!    What a wonderful idea to Flor the flap on mini Minerva....


----------



## Kylacove

I'm glad Marco gives so many options because I prefer the longer flap. Your pics just confirmed it, Coastal Jewel.


----------



## Kimbashop

So darn cute! Now on my radar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> So darn cute! Now on my radar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646915


This is really cute!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about this and he said he was in the middle of working on the website and adding this new leather ahead of the introduction but had not added it to the website. He indicated that someone must have got into the fiore leather area while he was doing the development but it was not live yet. It was possible purely luck and timing that someone saw that leather link while he was working on adding to his website so I am not surprised you cannot get into look at the fiore leather. I think once Marco officially introduces this leather we will all be able to see it on his website.


Thank you, that’s very good of you to ask Marco and find out what happened.  We will all now have to wait and see what Fiore is like, from the Modena pictures it looks intriguing; not quite smooth but not very textured.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> So darn cute! Now on my radar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646915



I love how this looks as a shoulder bag/tote!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I have mine ordered!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I have mine ordered!!!


Leather and color, please?


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies! My box arrived today!
> I don't have time to post much, plus it's dark out, but I could not resist taking a couple pictures of this stunner. She turned out every bit as fabulous as I imagined her.  The pictures don't do it any justice! (I'll take more pics when I am home in daylight.)
> View attachment 4645312
> View attachment 4645313


That is a very sweet bag! How are you liking it? Is that the teal flor?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Leather and color, please?


Eden green nappa, dark blue linIng,  gold hardware. I had a regular  sized one in mud Verona which I loved...sold it because of the size. I only ordered this green leather because I have been looking for this shade of green for over a year!  But it was not easy because mud Verona is the most amazing leather ever. And I will get another bag in it later.


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> So darn cute! Now on my radar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646915



Thanks for posting this! I couldn't decide between shoulder carry option, or the hand carry with shoulder strap option. Looking at this photo, I know it's going to be hand carry for me. I'm waiting for launch and more information on the new leather before I order the Modena Midi. Marco said the sample was made in Taupe Grey colour of the new leather.


----------



## djfmn

White box alert - arrived from Italy with my Little Athena in Almond cuoio toscano and the outside pocket with Pitone Lucido. It has cappuccino lining and gold HW. I took some quick photos but it is a cloudy, rainy and overcast day.
I love this style a lot. I never considered it but @Coastal jewel convinced me this was a style to get and she was absolutely right. I really like it and I think it is definitely going to work for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea, I have a box coming as well.  I am not not sure what it is, but it is probably what I ordered last November... the Little Athena Messenger.  I  know I am going to like it.  I, too, never considered this style until I saw it made into a messenger,  plus it is in Verona which I ADORE!!


----------



## eleanors36

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


The longer flap really looks great with the Minerva!  Congrats!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.


Both are beautiful!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> I can't access this link!  it says I need to enter a password for the "Guest" area.  I can see the other leathers on the website.


 I cannot either, a glitch. Send him an email.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot either, a glitch. Send him an email.


I sent an email  he said the link for the fiore leathers is not live yet he is still working on it. He said he would introduce the leathers in the next week or so.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cleda said:


> Thanks for posting this! I couldn't decide between shoulder carry option, or the hand carry with shoulder strap option. Looking at this photo, I know it's going to be hand carry for me. I'm waiting for launch and more information on the new leather before I order the Modena Midi. Marco said the sample was made in Taupe Grey colour of the new leather.



I find it so interesting to hear what other ladies here prefer, because I had the exact opposite reaction - I saw the picture and immediately knew I would prefer the shoulder carry option over the hand carry with the optional shoulder/crossbody strap.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> White box alert - arrived from Italy with my Little Athena in Almond cuoio toscano and the outside pocket with Pitone Lucido. It has cappuccino lining and gold HW. I took some quick photos but it is a cloudy, rainy and overcast day.
> I love this style a lot. I never considered it but @Coastal jewel convinced me this was a style to get and she was absolutely right. I really like it and I think it is definitely going to work for me.
> View attachment 4647885
> View attachment 4647886
> View attachment 4647887
> View attachment 4647888



This was such  great accent on the Little Athena - so beautiful!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

It is wonderful that we have the option to make a flap longer ( or keep it short), remove handles to make a messenger bag ( little Athena) and then to have MM make the creations that are too big into just the right size. Siena Midi for me,.  Or too small.  I feel like Goldilocks.  You can always find perfect.  And that is not to mention leather choices.  And yes, it is hard to visualize and most of us who have been on this board have made some “oops” selections.  But rehoming is easy.  One person’s “oops” is another person’s  perfect!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> White box alert - arrived from Italy with my Little Athena in Almond cuoio toscano and the outside pocket with Pitone Lucido. It has cappuccino lining and gold HW. I took some quick photos but it is a cloudy, rainy and overcast day.
> I love this style a lot. I never considered it but @Coastal jewel convinced me this was a style to get and she was absolutely right. I really like it and I think it is definitely going to work for me.
> View attachment 4647885
> View attachment 4647886
> View attachment 4647887
> View attachment 4647888


LOVE the way this turned out


----------



## Kimbashop

Teaser alert: I may or may not ha r gotten a white box from Italy with the midi Aurora in Octane Pompei. 

pics later tonight!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Teaser alert: I may or may not ha r gotten a white box from Italy with the midi Aurora in Octane Pompei.
> 
> pics later tonight!


You are cruel. I have a class tonight, so all through it I have to wonder.


----------



## Kimbashop

Here is the lovely midi-Aurora! The midi-Aurora wasn't even on my radar until that one modeling shot posted here. I could not resist and ordered the sample from Marco. He shipped it on Monday and it came today! I'm generally a slouchy bag person and prefer structured bags in smaller sizes, but this true mid-sized bag really stole my heart. I'm also generally not into asymmetrical designs but the clasp and flap details are so well-balanced that it all just makes sense. The rounded edges lend a casual vibe (something I like as I'm not very formal), although it will certainly work for dressy occasions. The Octane color is really hard to capture in photos, as others have mentioned, but I think that this version of Octane (in the Pompei leather,)is more blue-gray than blue-green, although there is a bit of green. It is definitely not a dark teal. It is one of the prettiest blue leathers I've seen. I will take more photos later. Also, I'll take photos of the inside, which has a pretty fuchsia lining.

Truly beautiful craftsmanship (I mean, it's Marco, right?). Clasp is easy to work. The Pompei leather is outstanding and works well for this bag, being thin, light, stiff and yet flexible. Pompei is really hard to describe in terms of its properties; it's kind of magical in its properties. The messenger strap is really comfortable as it is a 1.5-inch wide strap. I love the rounded edges, and I'm not sure why (I'll figure it out). The design of the side of the bag is also very nicely done, set in from the leather that wraps around the front and the back. The size is really perfect for a day bag -- I can fit my usual haul. I will do some size comparisons with the Juliet midi and what fits in my bag later.

Overall, a stunning bag. I'm very pleased and can't wait to wear it.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Here is the lovely midi-Aurora! The midi-Aurora wasn't even on my radar until that one modeling shot posted here. I could not resist and ordered the sample from Marco. He shipped it on Monday and it came today! I'm generally a slouchy bag person and prefer structured bags in smaller sizes, but this true mid-sized bag really stole my heart. I'm also generally not into asymmetrical designs but the clasp and flap details are so well-balanced that it all just makes sense. The rounded edges lend a casual vibe (something I like as I'm not very formal), although it will certainly work for dressy occasions. The Octane color is really hard to capture in photos, as others have mentioned, but I think that this version of Octane (in the Pompei leather,)is more blue-gray than blue-green, although there is a bit of green. It is definitely not a dark teal. It is one of the prettiest blue leathers I've seen. I will take more photos later. Also, I'll take photos of the inside, which has a pretty fuchsia lining.
> 
> Truly beautiful craftsmanship (I mean, it's Marco, right?). Clasp is easy to work. The Pompei leather is outstanding and works well for this bag, being thin, light, stiff and yet flexible. Pompei is really hard to describe in terms of its properties; it's kind of magical in its properties. The messenger strap is really comfortable as it is a 1.5-inch wide strap. I love the rounded edges, and I'm not sure why (I'll figure it out). The design of the side of the bag is also very nicely done, set in from the leather that wraps around the front and the back. The size is really perfect for a day bag -- I can fit my usual haul. I will do some size comparisons with the Juliet midi and what fits in my bag later.
> 
> Overall, a stunning bag. I'm very pleased and can't wait to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4648037
> View attachment 4648038
> View attachment 4648040
> View attachment 4648041


This looks amazing, both on you and by itself! If you ever get tired of such beauty (AS IF), you know where to find me


----------



## pdxhb

Kimbashop said:


> Here is the lovely midi-Aurora! The midi-Aurora wasn't even on my radar until that one modeling shot posted here. I could not resist and ordered the sample from Marco. He shipped it on Monday and it came today! I'm generally a slouchy bag person and prefer structured bags in smaller sizes, but this true mid-sized bag really stole my heart. I'm also generally not into asymmetrical designs but the clasp and flap details are so well-balanced that it all just makes sense. The rounded edges lend a casual vibe (something I like as I'm not very formal), although it will certainly work for dressy occasions. The Octane color is really hard to capture in photos, as others have mentioned, but I think that this version of Octane (in the Pompei leather,)is more blue-gray than blue-green, although there is a bit of green. It is definitely not a dark teal. It is one of the prettiest blue leathers I've seen. I will take more photos later. Also, I'll take photos of the inside, which has a pretty fuchsia lining.
> 
> Truly beautiful craftsmanship (I mean, it's Marco, right?). Clasp is easy to work. The Pompei leather is outstanding and works well for this bag, being thin, light, stiff and yet flexible. Pompei is really hard to describe in terms of its properties; it's kind of magical in its properties. The messenger strap is really comfortable as it is a 1.5-inch wide strap. I love the rounded edges, and I'm not sure why (I'll figure it out). The design of the side of the bag is also very nicely done, set in from the leather that wraps around the front and the back. The size is really perfect for a day bag -- I can fit my usual haul. I will do some size comparisons with the Juliet midi and what fits in my bag later.
> 
> Overall, a stunning bag. I'm very pleased and can't wait to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4648037
> View attachment 4648038
> View attachment 4648040
> View attachment 4648041


Gorgeous style and gorgeous on you!
I think this size of the Aurora could be really versatile.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> White box alert - arrived from Italy with my Little Athena in Almond cuoio toscano and the outside pocket with Pitone Lucido. It has cappuccino lining and gold HW. I took some quick photos but it is a cloudy, rainy and overcast day.
> I love this style a lot. I never considered it but @Coastal jewel convinced me this was a style to get and she was absolutely right. I really like it and I think it is definitely going to work for me.
> View attachment 4647885
> View attachment 4647886
> View attachment 4647887
> View attachment 4647888


Beautiful bag - love the accent of the Pitone Lucido on the pocket. I hope you love wearing this beauty!


----------



## Kimbashop

pdxhb said:


> Gorgeous style and gorgeous on you!
> I think this size of the Aurora could be really versatile.


 thank you. Yes, it is a great size.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm curious to see how much the midi Aurora holds.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> I'm curious to see how much the midi Aurora holds.


I'll be sure to do a post on that, as I find those useful too. It is similar in size to the midi Juliet and midi Siena, but I don't think it holds as much as either of those bags.


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> Here is the lovely midi-Aurora! The midi-Aurora wasn't even on my radar until that one modeling shot posted here. I could not resist and ordered the sample from Marco. He shipped it on Monday and it came today! I'm generally a slouchy bag person and prefer structured bags in smaller sizes, but this true mid-sized bag really stole my heart. I'm also generally not into asymmetrical designs but the clasp and flap details are so well-balanced that it all just makes sense. The rounded edges lend a casual vibe (something I like as I'm not very formal), although it will certainly work for dressy occasions. The Octane color is really hard to capture in photos, as others have mentioned, but I think that this version of Octane (in the Pompei leather,)is more blue-gray than blue-green, although there is a bit of green. It is definitely not a dark teal. It is one of the prettiest blue leathers I've seen. I will take more photos later. Also, I'll take photos of the inside, which has a pretty fuchsia lining.
> 
> Truly beautiful craftsmanship (I mean, it's Marco, right?). Clasp is easy to work. The Pompei leather is outstanding and works well for this bag, being thin, light, stiff and yet flexible. Pompei is really hard to describe in terms of its properties; it's kind of magical in its properties. The messenger strap is really comfortable as it is a 1.5-inch wide strap. I love the rounded edges, and I'm not sure why (I'll figure it out). The design of the side of the bag is also very nicely done, set in from the leather that wraps around the front and the back. The size is really perfect for a day bag -- I can fit my usual haul. I will do some size comparisons with the Juliet midi and what fits in my bag later.
> 
> Overall, a stunning bag. I'm very pleased and can't wait to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4648037
> View attachment 4648038
> View attachment 4648040
> View attachment 4648041


It is a beautiful bag!! And looks really nice on you!!


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> It is a beautiful bag!! And looks really nice on you!!


Thank you! It is a very pretty bag.


----------



## meeh16

Anyone have received their order from the Tweed collection?


----------



## Kimbashop

Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.

first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
	

		
			
		

		
	








This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.
> 
> first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648776
> View attachment 4648777
> View attachment 4648778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.
> View attachment 4648779
> View attachment 4648780
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648782
> View attachment 4648783
> 
> View attachment 4648784


Thank you for this. It is SO helpful to see these and how much they hold. It is lovely and looks great on you.


----------



## Cleda

meeh16 said:


> Anyone have received their order from the Tweed collection?



I believe only @TotinScience has received it, due to having bought the sample bag, so no waiting time. Did an amazing review on it too! For the rest of us, I expect it should start shipping out some time in Feb.


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.
> 
> first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648776
> View attachment 4648777
> View attachment 4648778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.
> View attachment 4648779
> View attachment 4648780
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648782
> View attachment 4648783
> 
> View attachment 4648784



Thank you! Mod shots and what they fit shots are really helpful!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.
> 
> first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648776
> View attachment 4648777
> View attachment 4648778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.
> View attachment 4648779
> View attachment 4648780
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648782
> View attachment 4648783
> 
> View attachment 4648784


Thank you for these pix. This bag is just stunning, color and the style.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for this. It is SO helpful to see these and how much they hold. It is lovely and looks great on you.





Cleda said:


> Thank you! Mod shots and what they fit shots are really helpful!





jbags07 said:


> Thank you for these pix. This bag is just stunning, color and the style.



Thanks, ladies. I find them super helpful too, so I figured I'd pay it forward. Tonight I carried the bag to an event and three of my colleagues (including one male) commented on it immediately-then started touching it! Two of them wanted to know where I got it, so of course I shared the whole MM experience.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks, ladies. I find them super helpful too, so I figured I'd pay it forward. Tonight I carried the bag to an event and three of my colleagues (including one male) commented on it immediately-then started touching it! Two of them wanted to know where I got it, so of course I shared the whole MM experience.


 I have suggested to Marco that he send a few business cards with each handbag, so that we can hand these out to new admirers ....


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.
> 
> first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648776
> View attachment 4648777
> View attachment 4648778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.
> View attachment 4648779
> View attachment 4648780
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648782
> View attachment 4648783
> 
> View attachment 4648784


I like the size of Aurora Midi.  She looks good on you!  The center strip detail on the sides and how the sides are tucked in rather than flush with the other edges are really nice touches. I’m liking this bag even more.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks, ladies. I find them super helpful too, so I figured I'd pay it forward. Tonight I carried the bag to an event and three of my colleagues (including one male) commented on it immediately-then started touching it! Two of them wanted to know where I got it, so of course I shared the whole MM experience.


Whoa, that's awesome about your colleagues. You go @Kimbashop, spreading the Massaccesi love. Thank you for all the Aurora Midi pics. I didn't realize the two slip pockets instead of the card slots like on the small Aurora. Seeing how much you fit is great. This shade of blue is really unique too!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I like the size of Aurora Midi.  She looks good on you!  The center strip detail on the sides and how the sides are tucked in rather than flush with the other edges are really nice touches. I’m liking this bag even more.


Of course you know I don't need much encouragement to try out a new style. @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Little Athena now I have 2 of them and I love the size and style. I had an Aurora on order I changed it to a midi Aurora after seeing these modshots. Now I am looking at midi Modena I have always loved the style of regular Modena but not the size. I am looking at midi Modena as my next bag order. My husband asked me when my Little Athena arrived a week after my Little Diana arrived "well just how many bags do you need and tell me just how many bags can you use". My reply "Need and want are two different things when it comes to handbags and I change handbags every day so perhaps 365 is a good number". Lots of eye rolling and the response "Do you have a closet large enough because remember they have to fit into your closet space!!". My response to self "I can always make room for one more bag of course I can".


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Of course you know I don't need much encouragement to try out a new style. @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Little Athena now I have 2 of them and I love the size and style. I had an Aurora on order I changed it to a midi Aurora after seeing these modshots. Now I am looking at midi Modena I have always loved the style of regular Modena but not the size. I am looking at midi Modena as my next bag order. My husband asked me when my Little Athena arrived a week after my Little Diana arrived "well just how many bags do you need and tell me just how many bags can you use". My reply "Need and want are two different things when it comes to handbags and I change handbags every day so perhaps 365 is a good number". Lots of eye rolling and the response "Do you have a closet large enough because remember they have to fit into your closet space!!". My response to self "I can always make room for one more bag of course I can".


Too funny!    A while ago, my DH recognized I had a new handbag on my lap in the car, and he said, “That looks new.”  I replied, “Uh huh.”   To which he then replied, “You have like a hundred bags, so what’s one more?” and he smiled kindly at me. (BTW, I do not have close to 100 bags.)


----------



## jbags07

Just saw Marcos newsletter introducing this new Fiore leather. I love pebbled leather, and i am so excited about this new, lighter version. The colors are just gorgeous too. He always has great colors, but these seem particularly vibrant. 

 I have a midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled that i love, but its on the heavy side. It looks like this new leather will be sturdy like the pebbled, but much lighter. I am thinking about that beautiful navy, or maybe the crimson red, in a midi Minerva.....this size is more of a travel bag for me, and i think this leather will be perfect for that. 

I am curious what styles/colors some of you are thinking of in Fiore?


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> It is wonderful that we have the option to make a flap longer ( or keep it short), remove handles to make a messenger bag ( little Athena) and then to have MM make the creations that are too big into just the right size. Siena Midi for me,.  Or too small.  I feel like Goldilocks.  You can always find perfect.  And that is not to mention leather choices.  And yes, it is hard to visualize and most of us who have been on this board have made some “oops” selections.  But rehoming is easy.  One person’s “oops” is another person’s  perfect!


Well said @Coastal jewel .....i agree completely....the ability to customize is beyond awesome. But also the quality ~ the amazing leather and wonderful craftsmanship.  And Marcos wonderful customer service. Before i found MM, i went on a Frances Valentine kick when KS started it back in 2016/17....i have a ton of bags....the styles are great, but the leather and quality , no comparison to MM....i am going to sell almost all of them, lol, to fund new MM bags


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fiore leather sounds... perfect..  as durable as pebble but lighter. Wow!  I’m in trouble. Love the beige and dark blue.  Of course, black is classic. My new order pipeline is almost empty but it’s so hard to pass up a new leather and 20 percent off. I really like the Modena midi.  And sienna midi and Mini Minerva.  Yikes..


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Fiore leather sounds... perfect..  as durable as pebble but lighter. Wow!  I’m in trouble. Love the beige and dark blue.  Of course, black is classic. My new order pipeline is almost empty but it’s so hard to pass up a new leather and 20 percent off. I really like the Modena midi.  And sienna midi and Mini Minerva.  Yikes..


Please do not buy anything. Every time you buy a new style or a new leather I end up copying you.  So for my budget, don’t do it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> I’ve been looking for a dressy clutch for a while and stumbled on the black metallic leather. Iride also has a chain strap which I also wanted in a dressy bag for when I needed hands to eat or hold a glass. Sorry, haha!


@BittyMonkey did you ever share a picture of this bag? I want a dressed up Iride, and am curious as to how it looks with the metallic black.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Just saw Marcos newsletter introducing this new Fiore leather. I love pebbled leather, and i am so excited about this new, lighter version. The colors are just gorgeous too. He always has great colors, but these seem particularly vibrant.
> 
> I have a midi Minerva in lively pink pebbled that i love, but its on the heavy side. It looks like this new leather will be sturdy like the pebbled, but much lighter. I am thinking about that beautiful navy, or maybe the crimson red, in a midi Minerva.....this size is more of a travel bag for me, and i think this leather will be perfect for that.
> 
> I am curious what styles/colors some of you are thinking of in Fiore?


I’m really liking the dark magenta and the reds. Already scheming.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I’m really liking the dark magenta and the reds. Already scheming.


I am loving the dark cinnamon, carnation pink and dark magenta. Especially the dark magenta that is stunning. I am busy scheming making room in my closet for one more bag!!


----------



## Kylacove

Verona has been my choice of durable lighter weight leather. Wonder how this new leather compares. The grain looks more uniform, but Verona is more interesting IMO. Looking forward to seeing bags in Fiore.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am incredibly tempted by the Fiore leather (especially that Crimson Red - just stunning!) but I do not think I want or have another bag I want to add right now. I am going to ask about using the Fiore leather to make the Saturn Wallet instead - given the description I feel like such a wallet would hold up brilliantly being thrown around in different bags!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I’m really liking the dark magenta and the reds. Already scheming.



  Scheming. Love it   That magenta and those reds are intriguing me too. I like the idea of a little Valerie in that magenta....


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I am incredibly tempted by the Fiore leather (especially that Crimson Red - just stunning!) but I do not think I want or have another bag I want to add right now. I am going to ask about using the Fiore leather to make the Saturn Wallet instead - given the description I feel like such a wallet would hold up brilliantly being thrown around in different bags!


Thats a great idea...and a wallet in that crimson red would be stunning...


----------



## Coastal jewel

So. I actually really like the Modena midi and wonder about beige or pickle or dark red...  or a mini Minerva In any of the above.  Or magenta.  

Not sure which color speaks to me but that hasn’t stopped me before.  I should sit this one out but ...  there are several hours  (more than a days worth) to contemplate and rationalize.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Devyn Danielle said:


> @BittyMonkey did you ever share a picture of this bag? I want a dressed up Iride, and am curious as to how it looks with the metallic black.


Haven’t gotten it yet! It’s in the same box as my little Muse. Should be soon though.


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> I can't speak to what's best for a Victoria since I have never owned one, but I thought a shot comparing the two leathers might be helpful to you. The top is chocolate Nappa and the bottom is mud Verona:
> View attachment 4644336


I am still going to be hopelessly pedantic and suggest that the bottom is mud Africa and not Verona? I used to own a Verona bag and its texture is more varied grain than uniform pebbles?


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> I am still going to be hopelessly pedantic and suggest that the bottom is mud Africa and not Verona? I used to own a Verona bag and its texture is more varied grain than uniform pebbles?


Yes, @TotinScience , you are RIGHT!!! Awesome catch. I apologize. I am totally mistaken. Thank you for catching this. So sorry everybody. It is mud Africa RT in that pic. I don't know why I kept calling it Verona. @jkbosse18, I hope I didn't mess you up too much with that mistake. I again apologize!
This is what I was wanting to send, argh:
Chocolate Nappa on the top
Navy Verona on the bottom



I wish there was a way to edit old posts...I tried the "Report" button but not sure what that will do...it's now mislabelled forever, argh!

_****sneaks in*** I fixed it. _ _Signed, your friendly mod, _CB


----------



## christinemliu

As for the Fiore, oh...it's so great how Marco keeps inventing! I am contemplating a Minerva...These are my favorites of the available colors (the ones with the label names):


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Yes, @TotinScience , you are RIGHT!!! Awesome catch. I apologize. I am totally mistaken. Thank you for catching this. So sorry everybody. It is mud Africa RT in that pic. I don't know why I kept calling it Verona. @jkbosse18, I hope I didn't mess you up too much with that mistake. I again apologize!
> This is what I was wanting to send, argh:
> Chocolate Nappa on the top
> Navy Verona on the bottom
> View attachment 4650532
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to edit old posts...I tried the "Report" button but not sure what that will do...it's now mislabelled forever, argh!
> 
> _****sneaks in*** I fixed it. _ _Signed, your friendly mod, _CB



Isn't this moderator super awesome? Thank you so much!! Totally makes me feel better about my mistake as well. Whew. .


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous   Can’t wait to see more pix!  This is an amazing bag



Thank you!  I need to take better pictures.


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471





Coastal jewel said:


> The Italian white box arrived!  In it is the Minivera mini..  mini-mini.  In Grey Flor colorblock With Grey Nappa.  Marine lining. This size is perfection as is the Flor...  I can see another mini-mini in a Verona or .... name my  next leather.  maybe MMs new leather.  I’m 5’2. 120 ish..
> And Black Phoebe colorblocked with dark grey Pitone Lucido.  Red lining.  Amazing details.



Beautiful bags, ladies!  Both linings are a delightful contrast with the grey.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> White box alert - arrived from Italy with my Little Athena in Almond cuoio toscano and the outside pocket with Pitone Lucido. It has cappuccino lining and gold HW. I took some quick photos but it is a cloudy, rainy and overcast day.
> I love this style a lot. I never considered it but @Coastal jewel convinced me this was a style to get and she was absolutely right. I really like it and I think it is definitely going to work for me.
> View attachment 4647885
> View attachment 4647886
> View attachment 4647887
> View attachment 4647888





Kimbashop said:


> Here is the lovely midi-Aurora! The midi-Aurora wasn't even on my radar until that one modeling shot posted here. I could not resist and ordered the sample from Marco. He shipped it on Monday and it came today! I'm generally a slouchy bag person and prefer structured bags in smaller sizes, but this true mid-sized bag really stole my heart. I'm also generally not into asymmetrical designs but the clasp and flap details are so well-balanced that it all just makes sense. The rounded edges lend a casual vibe (something I like as I'm not very formal), although it will certainly work for dressy occasions. The Octane color is really hard to capture in photos, as others have mentioned, but I think that this version of Octane (in the Pompei leather,)is more blue-gray than blue-green, although there is a bit of green. It is definitely not a dark teal. It is one of the prettiest blue leathers I've seen. I will take more photos later. Also, I'll take photos of the inside, which has a pretty fuchsia lining.
> 
> Truly beautiful craftsmanship (I mean, it's Marco, right?). Clasp is easy to work. The Pompei leather is outstanding and works well for this bag, being thin, light, stiff and yet flexible. Pompei is really hard to describe in terms of its properties; it's kind of magical in its properties. The messenger strap is really comfortable as it is a 1.5-inch wide strap. I love the rounded edges, and I'm not sure why (I'll figure it out). The design of the side of the bag is also very nicely done, set in from the leather that wraps around the front and the back. The size is really perfect for a day bag -- I can fit my usual haul. I will do some size comparisons with the Juliet midi and what fits in my bag later.
> 
> Overall, a stunning bag. I'm very pleased and can't wait to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 4648037
> View attachment 4648038
> View attachment 4648040
> View attachment 4648041



Congrats on your pretties, ladies!!!  Both are on my wish list.


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Here are some more photos of the new Aurora midi -- modshots as well as what can fit in the bag, with comparisons to the Juliet Midi.
> 
> first, here are a few more modshots of the bag in a lovely bathroom. It is a true mid-sized bag, similar in dimensions to the midi-Juliet, and just a bit taller. I'm just over 5'8".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4648776
> View attachment 4648777
> View attachment 4648778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what fits and how it compares to Juliet Midi. It is not a very large bag and I that due to its structure it doesn't hold as much as my Verona midi Juliet.
> View attachment 4648779
> View attachment 4648780
> View attachment 4648781
> View attachment 4648782
> View attachment 4648783
> 
> View attachment 4648784



Thanks so much for the comparison pictures.  So helpful!


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your pretties, ladies!!!  Both are on my wish list.


Thank you! Also, I know that I owe you a pic of my Modena with file folders and a laptop so that you can see what it fits... My apologies. I will do that soon! Having used it daily now for 2 months, I can say that it should fit that much as long as your folders aren't really full of papers, but I've never carried that many files in it.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Of course you know I don't need much encouragement to try out a new style. @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Little Athena now I have 2 of them and I love the size and style. I had an Aurora on order I changed it to a midi Aurora after seeing these modshots. Now I am looking at midi Modena I have always loved the style of regular Modena but not the size. I am looking at midi Modena as my next bag order. My husband asked me when my Little Athena arrived a week after my Little Diana arrived "well just how many bags do you need and tell me just how many bags can you use". My reply "Need and want are two different things when it comes to handbags and I change handbags every day so perhaps 365 is a good number". Lots of eye rolling and the response "Do you have a closet large enough because remember they have to fit into your closet space!!". My response to self "I can always make room for one more bag of course I can".


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Too funny!    A while ago, my DH recognized I had a new handbag on my lap in the car, and he said, “That looks new.”  I replied, “Uh huh.”   To which he then replied, “You have like a hundred bags, so what’s one more?” and he smiled kindly at me. (BTW, I do not have close to 100 bags.)


Your DH is so sweet!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you! Also, I know that I owe you a pic of my Modena with file folders and a laptop so that you can see what it fits... My apologies. I will do that soon! Having used it daily now for 2 months, I can say that it should fit that much as long as your folders aren't really full of papers, but I've never carried that many files in it.


No problem! I can wait.   I am not in a rush to get this bag.  In fact, as much as I like the new leather, I need to sit on my hands for several months before I can consider anything. Oh well!


----------



## Fancyfree

I have ordered a Phoebe and a Soulmate Midi in Deep Blue Africa.

I keep wondering whether to order a Hera in Deep Blue Africa...  But no photos exist. So I don't know whether Hera would look good in Africa.

I _love_ the look of Africa leather in Soulmate, Phoebe, Zhoe and Angelica.
Not a fan of it in Selene, Demetra, Aphrodite  or Angel.

I seem to like bags that make the leather look _thick_.

What do you lot think? Would Hera be a good choice or not?
Have any of you ordered Hera in Africa?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I asked for this Comparison of blue Fiore since I own bags in the pebbled and dark blue nappa. Marco says dark blue nappa is the darkest and most saturated of the three. I guess I can pass on the navy Fiore since my navy pebbled and dark blue nappa bags are not as dark as I would like.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I asked for this Comparison of blue Fiore since I own bags in the pebbled and dark blue nappa. Marco says dark blue nappa is the darkest and most saturated of the three. I guess I can pass on the navy Fiore since my navy pebbled and dark blue nappa bags are not as dark as I would like.
> View attachment 4650758


The darkest Navy I own is vachetta. It is so dark it almost looks black. At least the vachetta river blue I think it was called that I have is extremely dark. I had a navy blue pebbled Angelica which I gifted to my sister. I love the river blue vachetta Little Tulipano that I have.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> The darkest Navy I own is vachetta. It is so dark it almost looks black. At least the vachetta river blue I think it was called that I have is extremely dark. I had a navy blue pebbled Angelica which I gifted to my sister. I love the river blue vachetta Little Tulipano that I have.


I would have loved that, but my river blue vachetta bag was no where near a blue black.  I’m still patiently waiting for that perfect dark blue from Marco.


----------



## jkbosse18

christinemliu said:


> Yes, @TotinScience , you are RIGHT!!! Awesome catch. I apologize. I am totally mistaken. Thank you for catching this. So sorry everybody. It is mud Africa RT in that pic. I don't know why I kept calling it Verona. @jkbosse18, I hope I didn't mess you up too much with that mistake. I again apologize!
> This is what I was wanting to send, argh:
> Chocolate Nappa on the top
> Navy Verona on the bottom
> View attachment 4650532
> 
> 
> I wish there was a way to edit old posts...I tried the "Report" button but not sure what that will do...it's now mislabelled forever, argh!
> 
> _****sneaks in*** I fixed it. _ _Signed, your friendly mod, _CB


No worries!!  I ended up ordering the Victoria in Dark Green Nappa.  The color and smoothness of the leather spoke to me and I couldn't get my mind off that color.  Went into this process thinking it would get something neutral in brown or black and ended up with green!  But I think the Dark Green Nappa would work well with a lot of different colors that I have in my wardrobe.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I would have loved that, but my river blue vachetta bag was no where near a blue black.  I’m still patiently waiting for that perfect dark blue from Marco.


I recently received my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi. A beautiful bag!

Anyway, as is my habit, I immediately started massaging saddle grease into all the leather. The bag continued absorbing the grease for 2 days.  As well as the leather becoming more supple and shiny, the colour darkened a lot. Became even more beautiful.

Maybe your River Blue Vacchetta would darken to your liking with some saddle grease?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I recently received my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi. A beautiful bag!
> 
> Anyway, as is my habit, I immediately started massaging saddle grease into all the leather. The bag continued absorbing the grease for 2 days.  As well as the leather becoming more supple and shiny, the colour darkened a lot. Became even more beautiful.
> 
> Maybe your River Blue Vacchetta would darken to your liking with some saddle grease?


I no longer have it. The leather wasn’t up to par, so Marco made another bag for me. Since the river blue wasn’t quite what I was looking for I opted for a new bag in a different leather and color.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I recently received my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi. A beautiful bag!
> 
> Anyway, as is my habit, I immediately started massaging saddle grease into all the leather. The bag continued absorbing the grease for 2 days.  As well as the leather becoming more supple and shiny, the colour darkened a lot. Became even more beautiful.
> 
> Maybe your River Blue Vacchetta would darken to your liking with some saddle grease?



Would you mind sharing pictures of what your bag lools like now? If you have before and after pictures,  even better.  I have a Theia midi in the bprdeaux vacchetta and she seems a bit dry. I am afraid to put anything on it, though. TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Would you mind sharing pictures of what your bag lools like now? If you have before and after pictures,  even better.  I have a Theia midi in the bprdeaux vacchetta and she seems a bit dry. I am afraid to put anything on it, though. TIA!


Ladies if it is any help Marco told me to condition all my bags with a good leather product. I have done my bordeaux vacchetta bag several times.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Would you mind sharing pictures of what your bag lools like now? If you have before and after pictures,  even better.  I have a Theia midi in the bprdeaux vacchetta and she seems a bit dry. I am afraid to put anything on it, though. TIA!


Certainly  I will take photos within a couple of days. But I'm affraid I didn't think to take before - photos 

Leather grease is a more common name for the products I use.
In German: Leder-Fett.

Saddle grease / leather grease is _NOT_ the same as _saddle soap_. Saddle _soap _typically contains mild soap, softening ingredients such as lanolin, and preservatives such as beeswax. Saddle / leather grease is not the same as saddle/leather _balm_, either,- balm can be many different mixtures of ingredients.

Saddle grease / leather grease is pure grease. All Vacchetta type leathers _love_ it.  I generally grease all my vegetable-tanned leathers once - twice a year. Jackets, belts, bags, dog-leads... My leathers seem to last and stay pristine for ever... Pliable and never any cracks. Rarely (if ever?) water-stains from rain.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Certainly  I will take photos within a couple of days. But I'm affraid I didn't think to take before - photos
> 
> Leather grease is a more common name for the products I use.
> In German: Leder-Fett.
> 
> Saddle grease / leather grease is _NOT_ the same as _saddle soap_. Saddle _soap _typically contains mild soap, softening ingredients such as lanolin, and preservatives such as beeswax. Saddle / leather grease is not the same as saddle/leather _balm_, either,- balm can be many different mixtures of ingredients.
> 
> Saddle grease / leather grease is pure grease. All Vacchetta type leathers _love_ it.  I generally grease all my vegetable-tanned leathers once - twice a year. Jackets, belts, bags, dog-leads... My leathers seem to last and stay pristine for ever... Pliable and never any cracks. Rarely (if ever?) water-stains from rain.


Thanks for all the info! And for sharing some pictures later on.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies if it is any help Marco told me to condition all my bags with a good leather product. I have done my bordeaux vacchetta bag several times.


Thanks! May I ask what you use?


----------



## Fancyfree

I struggle with choosing linings... And it is no good me asking Marco for suggestions!
Because Marco suggests pretty, bright and contrasting colours. I believe the expression many of you use to describe your lovely linings is that they "pop" .

I simply don't do "pop" when it comes to contrasts in colour...

The most dramatic contrast I seem able to accept to dark blue would be a dark purple! My max contrast to red would be burgundy...

Fortunately, I really like the boring, practical, neutral, dark grey lining. But it ain't exactly pretty...

So for my next bag, Hera in China Blue Pebbled, I've been thinking of choosing the purple lining.

My question to you all is this: Will the purple lining make it more difficult to see / find small items in the bottom of my big Hera bag, compared to the dark grey lining   ?

The dark grey lining is actually not dark at all (and I feel it reflects light)

What about the burgundy lining? (An option for my Soulmate) Does burgundy lining make it harder to see what's in your bag  ?


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks! May I ask what you use?


I use Cadillac leather conditioner. If I want to soften a bag quickly I use Leather CPR. Always do a text spot..some colors fade although I have only had one bag, a bright red one, that seemed to lose some color.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I use Cadillac leather conditioner. If I want to soften a bag quickly I use Leather CPR. Always do a text spot..some colors fade although I have only had one bag, a bright red one, that seemed to lose some color.


Thanks!


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> I struggle with choosing linings... And it is no good me asking Marco for suggestions!
> Because Marco suggests pretty, bright and contrasting colours. I believe the expression many of you use to describe your lovely linings is that they "pop" .
> 
> I simply don't do "pop" when it comes to contrasts in colour...
> 
> The most dramatic contrast I seem able to accept to dark blue would be a dark purple! My max contrast to red would be burgundy...
> 
> Fortunately, I really like the boring, practical, neutral, dark grey lining. But it ain't exactly pretty...
> 
> So for my next bag, Hera in China Blue Pebbled, I've been thinking of choosing the purple lining.
> 
> My question to you all is this: Will the purple lining make it more difficult to see / find small items in the bottom of my big Hera bag, compared to the dark grey lining   ?
> 
> The dark grey lining is actually not dark at all (and I feel it reflects light)
> 
> What about the burgundy lining? (An option for my Soulmate) Does burgundy lining make it harder to see what's in your bag  ?


I suggest silver lining or cappuccino if you want a warmer tone.
The silver lining is really a very light grey with a sheen. 
It matches with all leather colors and since it is light, you can see everything you have in the bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> I struggle with choosing linings... And it is no good me asking Marco for suggestions!
> Because Marco suggests pretty, bright and contrasting colours. I believe the expression many of you use to describe your lovely linings is that they "pop" .
> 
> I simply don't do "pop" when it comes to contrasts in colour...
> 
> The most dramatic contrast I seem able to accept to dark blue would be a dark purple! My max contrast to red would be burgundy...
> 
> Fortunately, I really like the boring, practical, neutral, dark grey lining. But it ain't exactly pretty...
> 
> So for my next bag, Hera in China Blue Pebbled, I've been thinking of choosing the purple lining.
> 
> My question to you all is this: Will the purple lining make it more difficult to see / find small items in the bottom of my big Hera bag, compared to the dark grey lining   ?
> 
> The dark grey lining is actually not dark at all (and I feel it reflects light)
> 
> What about the burgundy lining? (An option for my Soulmate) Does burgundy lining make it harder to see what's in your bag  ?


And yes, the purple lining is quite dark so with the Hera being so deep, it would be hard to see what is inside.
If you compare the purple to the dark grey, I think the dark grey might be better but of course I recommend the silver.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I struggle with choosing linings... And it is no good me asking Marco for suggestions!
> Because Marco suggests pretty, bright and contrasting colours. I believe the expression many of you use to describe your lovely linings is that they "pop" .
> 
> I simply don't do "pop" when it comes to contrasts in colour...
> 
> The most dramatic contrast I seem able to accept to dark blue would be a dark purple! My max contrast to red would be burgundy...
> 
> Fortunately, I really like the boring, practical, neutral, dark grey lining. But it ain't exactly pretty...
> 
> So for my next bag, Hera in China Blue Pebbled, I've been thinking of choosing the purple lining.
> 
> My question to you all is this: Will the purple lining make it more difficult to see / find small items in the bottom of my big Hera bag, compared to the dark grey lining   ?
> 
> The dark grey lining is actually not dark at all (and I feel it reflects light)
> 
> What about the burgundy lining? (An option for my Soulmate) Does burgundy lining make it harder to see what's in your bag  ?


Another vote for silver. It's a lovely light grey that goes with everything.


----------



## ohmisseevee

@Fancyfree free If you want to go with a lining that is not a gray but is still a 'neutral', the cappuccino seems like it would be a lovely choice to me. It has gold/warm tones that complement blue very well, but without being too "bright" if that makes sense.  I think the sage might be another candidate - I don't have this lining color myself yet, but one of the other ladies here might be able to provide their thought on sage lining.

The silver lining is also quite lovely - my Modena uses a silver lining and it's very easy to find things even at the bottom of the bag (though the Modena has the advantage of being more structured, so the sides don't puddle into the center).


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> @Fancyfree free If you want to go with a lining that is not a gray but is still a 'neutral', the cappuccino seems like it would be a lovely choice to me. It has gold/warm tones that complement blue very well, but without being too "bright" if that makes sense.  I think the sage might be another candidate - I don't have this lining color myself yet, but one of the other ladies here might be able to provide their thought on sage lining.
> 
> The silver lining is also quite lovely - my Modena uses a silver lining and it's very easy to find things even at the bottom of the bag (though the Modena has the advantage of being more structured, so the sides don't puddle into the center).


I have heard people rave about the cappaccino lining. I am going to try it on my next bag.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I have heard people rave about the cappaccino lining. I am going to try it on my next bag.


Adding my support for cappuccino - I am usually a "pop of color" person when it comes to linings but recently selected cappuccino and it's gorgeous! Really a lovely warm neutral that very classic in appeal.


----------



## Carrots808

Adding my vote for cappuccino. My first bag is a Juliet Midi in gray Flor with cappuccino lining. The lining is still very conservative but bright enough to contrast well with the gray.


----------



## ajamy

jkbosse18 said:


> No worries!!  I ended up ordering the Victoria in Dark Green Nappa.  The color and smoothness of the leather spoke to me and I couldn't get my mind off that color.  Went into this process thinking it would get something neutral in brown or black and ended up with green!  But I think the Dark Green Nappa would work well with a lot of different colors that I have in my wardrobe.


I am also waiting for a Victoria in the dark green nappa, though mine is the midi size.  I ordered in November so hoping it will be with me soon, what lining / hardware did you choose?  I can’t remember what I picked now, so it will be a surprise!


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you all !

Thank you, OrchidMyst, for advising against the Purple!

Thank you, OrchidMyst, Carterazo and OhMissEevee for the info about  the Silver! I've never even considered the silver before.
Neutral _and _light, bright and pretty 


Thank you, OhMissEevee, for the thoughts on Sage. VERY interesting.
Would look brilliant with Dark Green Vacchetta... and with Denim or Forest Merinos... and Forest Green Pompei.. Maybe Octane... 
Hang on a sec',- I think Sage would look brilliant with dark browns, too!
My goodness. I am actually beginning to contemplate and_ like_ a contrast  Would not yet go as far as combining it with reds or blues, but heck, I'm progressing!


Cappuccino... wow.... hmm... warm colour...hmmm...
Golds... copper colours... warm browns...orange...maybe some reds...? 
Thank you, OhMissEevee, SouthernBelle43, Pdxhb and Carrots808, for nudging me towards a colour I would never have looked twice at!

You lot are great


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> I'm going to wait a bit to order (did a bit too much holiday shopping!) so if you get a chance to take pics once you are back from vaca, I would love to see them!


It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
This picture was taking in sunlight.
Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic, 
Top right is french rose laminato metallic, 
The middle is magenta metallic.
Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591


Thank you! French rose is my favorite, it looks like the perfect pink. Too bad he doesn't have this one anymore.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Another vote for silver. It's a lovely light grey that goes with everything.


Another vote for silver I happen to love the color as was said goes with everything and it is easy to find anything in the bag. Having said that I have selected blue, yellow, burgundy, pink, cappuccino but my all time favorite is the silver.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591


I am in love. I never used to like metallics but I really like MM's metallic leather. There are just gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! French rose is my favorite, it looks like the perfect pink. Too bad he doesn't have this one anymore.


I have the wisteria in a Little Diana and it is a lovely metallic. The photo was taken in the sunlight but here is what my wisteria looks like. It is a very soft lilacy pink.


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591



They're all gorgeous!!


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591


I _luuuuv_ the eggplant....


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> @Fancyfree free If you want to go with a lining that is not a gray but is still a 'neutral', the cappuccino seems like it would be a lovely choice to me. It has gold/warm tones that complement blue very well, but without being too "bright" if that makes sense.  I think the sage might be another candidate - I don't have this lining color myself yet, but one of the other ladies here might be able to provide their thought on sage lining.
> 
> The silver lining is also quite lovely - my Modena uses a silver lining and it's very easy to find things even at the bottom of the bag (though the Modena has the advantage of being more structured, so the sides don't puddle into the center).



I echo the suggestion for the sage green. I have it in my midi-Juliet bag with Bordeaux Verona. It is a very pretty, subtle color and should look good with China Blue, I think. If you search for my name in these posts, you should find some shots of the sage green lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591



EYE CANDY! These are so lovely. Thank you for sharing. I have been shy about ordering metallics and it is always so helpful to see what they look like. That purple is so pretty.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> @Fancyfree free If you want to go with a lining that is not a gray but is still a 'neutral', the cappuccino seems like it would be a lovely choice to me. It has gold/warm tones that complement blue very well, but without being too "bright" if that makes sense.  I think the sage might be another candidate - I don't have this lining color myself yet, but one of the other ladies here might be able to provide their thought on sage lining.
> 
> The silver lining is also quite lovely - my Modena uses a silver lining and it's very easy to find things even at the bottom of the bag (though the Modena has the advantage of being more structured, so the sides don't puddle into the center).


I like the cappuccino lining as a neutral that goes with warm tone leathers vs the silver which I select for leathers that have a cooler tone. I have a bag with sage and I find that is also a very pretty light neutral lining. I find lining selection is often a really personal thing. Some ladies love a pop of color my preference is for a lighter more neutral lining. I am not into a huge pop of color for my linings and Marco knows that even when I leave the lining selection up to him he selects a neutral lining for my bags. It is great that we are able to select a lining that we like for our bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591


Beautiful leathers!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> I echo the suggestion for the sage green. I have it in my midi-Juliet bag with Bordeaux Verona. It is a very pretty, subtle color and should look good with China Blue, I think. If you search for my name in these posts, you should find some shots of the sage green lining.


Thank you, Kimbashop 
So... I searched... for posts written by you in this thread... 12 pages - 123 posts!
This may take some time . But I will go through the 123 posts 

(I tried searching for your posts with the word sage... 
One post. The one above )

I wonder,- is there a way to search for photos / images within our thread?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, Kimbashop
> So... I searched... for posts written by you in this thread... 12 pages - 123 posts!
> This may take some time . But I will go through the 123 posts
> 
> (I tried searching for your posts with the word sage...
> One post. The one above )
> 
> I wonder,- is there a way to search for photos / images within our thread?


Yes just do a search for sage green lining and confine it to this thread. i did one.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes just do a search for sage green lining and confine it to this thread. i did one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651873


Like this ?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Like this ?
> View attachment 4651881


Yes perfect


----------



## TotinScience

I am going to be a contrarian once again and say that, IMO, sage is not the most exciting of linings. Due to an ordering mishap, a Little Penelope in blue Africa I've had for awhile came with a sage green lining instead of an apple green one like I requested. I find the standard dark grey to be a better color, honestly, due to its subtle sheen. Now, cappuccino for any warm colored bags is a great choice, it's such a classy color!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Fancyfree said:


> Like this ?
> View attachment 4651881



I believe you may also be able to find posts with only pictures attached (or posts referencing/quoting other posts that have attachments) by adding [ ATTACH ] into your search query (no spaces between the brackets and the word).  So instead of just "sage lining", try "sage lining [ ATTACH ]" - that seemed to narrow the search for me when I tried it.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I believe you may also be able to find posts with only pictures attached (or posts referencing/quoting other posts that have attachments) by adding [ ATTACH ] into your search query (no spaces between the brackets and the word).  So instead of just "sage lining", try "sage lining [ ATTACH ]" - that seemed to narrow the search for me when I tried it.


I did not know this. I have spent endless minutes searching for pix. THANK YOU


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> I did not know this. I have spent endless minutes searching for pix. THANK YOU



It's only something I noticed recently when doing extensive searching through all of our MM threads. Finally thought I would give it a try.  I'm glad it works!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you all !
> 
> Thank you, OrchidMyst, for advising against the Purple!
> 
> Thank you, OrchidMyst, Carterazo and OhMissEevee for the info about  the Silver! I've never even considered the silver before.
> Neutral _and _light, bright and pretty
> 
> 
> Thank you, OhMissEevee, for the thoughts on Sage. VERY interesting.
> Would look brilliant with Dark Green Vacchetta... and with Denim or Forest Merinos... and Forest Green Pompei.. Maybe Octane...
> Hang on a sec',- I think Sage would look brilliant with dark browns, too!
> My goodness. I am actually beginning to contemplate and_ like_ a contrast  Would not yet go as far as combining it with reds or blues, but heck, I'm progressing!
> 
> 
> Cappuccino... wow.... hmm... warm colour...hmmm...
> Golds... copper colours... warm browns...orange...maybe some reds...?
> Thank you, OhMissEevee, SouthernBelle43, Pdxhb and Carrots808, for nudging me towards a colour I would never have looked twice at!
> 
> You lot are great


Here are some lining pics with light colors:
Marine:


Silver:


Cappuccino:


My personal favorite, light blue:




orchidmyst said:


> It's been a while but I finally took a picture of some of the metallic leathers I have.
> This picture was taking in sunlight.
> Here on the top left is scarlet red metallic,
> Top right is french rose laminato metallic,
> The middle is magenta metallic.
> Bottom left is wisteria metallic.
> Bottom right is eggplant laminato metallic.
> View attachment 4651591


Since we are talking about linings, I'd love to see what color linings lie inside these gorgeous metallics!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you all !
> 
> Thank you, OrchidMyst, for advising against the Purple!
> 
> Thank you, OrchidMyst, Carterazo and OhMissEevee for the info about  the Silver! I've never even considered the silver before.
> Neutral _and _light, bright and pretty
> 
> 
> Thank you, OhMissEevee, for the thoughts on Sage. VERY interesting.
> Would look brilliant with Dark Green Vacchetta... and with Denim or Forest Merinos... and Forest Green Pompei.. Maybe Octane...
> Hang on a sec',- I think Sage would look brilliant with dark browns, too!
> My goodness. I am actually beginning to contemplate and_ like_ a contrast  Would not yet go as far as combining it with reds or blues, but heck, I'm progressing!
> 
> 
> Cappuccino... wow.... hmm... warm colour...hmmm...
> Golds... copper colours... warm browns...orange...maybe some reds...?
> Thank you, OhMissEevee, SouthernBelle43, Pdxhb and Carrots808, for nudging me towards a colour I would never have looked twice at!
> 
> You lot are great


The inside of a bag is the one place you can have something that is for you alone, that you can enjoy no matter what anyone else would think about the contrast.  I am NOT a yellow person. I cannot wear it; I cannot even get it close to my face without it making me look like I have hepatitis.  I have no clothes in yellow.   The first time I let Marco choose a lining for me, he put in yellow.  I absolutely loved it inside that bag, it was perfect.  Now I let him choose all of my linings.  I just ordered a orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and told him to choose not only the lining but the hardware.  He never lets me down. I cannot wait to see what he picks out.

Sometimes I let TotinScience pick for me.  She has a great eye for color.  She is the one who told me about how beautiful cappuccino is, so I am going to try that as well. SHe suggested an apple green lining once, which is another color I cannot wear,  and it is gorgeous.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> The inside of a bag is the one place you can have something that is for you alone, that you can enjoy no matter what anyone else would think about the contrast.  I am NOT a yellow person. I cannot wear it; I cannot even get it close to my face without it making me look like I have hepatitis.  I have no clothes in yellow.   The first time I let Marco choose a lining for me, he put in yellow.  I absolutely loved it inside that bag, it was perfect.  Now I let him choose all of my linings.  I just ordered a orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and told him to choose not only the lining but the hardware.  He never lets me down. I cannot wait to see what he picks out.
> 
> Sometimes I let TotinScience pick for me.  She has a great eye for color.  She is the one who told me about how beautiful cappuccino is, so I am going to try that as well. SHe suggested an apple green lining once, which is another color I cannot wear,  and it is gorgeous.


Tuscania!!! @southernbelle43, I was just thinking about getting something else in tuscania because I love my cobblestone tuscania so much. However, fiore has me so intrigued...ahhh...I am saving up for a Mini/Little Minerva...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Tuscania!!! @southernbelle43, I was just thinking about getting something else in tuscania because I love my cobblestone tuscania so much. However, fiore has me so intrigued...ahhh...I am saving up for a Mini/Little Minerva...


This is one leather I have not tried, plus I regret selling my sabrina midi.  Then I ran across this picture and I had to have one!!!


----------



## TotinScience

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/calypso-by-totinscience
Yay, Marco kindly put my review of Calypso on the blog


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/calypso-by-totinscience
> Yay, Marco kindly put my review of Calypso on the blog


Off to read it.  You have a gift for writing these!!!


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Off to read it.  You have a gift for writing these!!!


I just humbly follow in the footsteps of amazing reviews that other ladies contributed to the blog!


----------



## Fancyfree

ohmisseevee said:


> I believe you may also be able to find posts with only pictures attached (or posts referencing/quoting other posts that have attachments) by adding [ ATTACH ] into your search query (no spaces between the brackets and the word).  So instead of just "sage lining", try "sage lining [ ATTACH ]" - that seemed to narrow the search for me when I tried it.


Brilliant! This is going to save me hours of computer time


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I just humbly follow in the footsteps of amazing reviews that other ladies contributed to the blog!


You are able to describe a bag so perfectly I know exactly whether or not it will work for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/calypso-by-totinscience
> Yay, Marco kindly put my review of Calypso on the blog


Oh dear. Now I need a Calypso, too.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Here are some lining pics with light colors:


Very good and useful photos! Thank you


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/calypso-by-totinscience
> Yay, Marco kindly put my review of Calypso on the blog


Love your reviews of Calypso (she belongs with you!!!) and Minerva Mini. You have a great descriptive writing style! You describe the colors and material so perfectly.
Side question, would you happen to know how much your Minerva Mini weighs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jkbosse18

ajamy said:


> I am also waiting for a Victoria in the dark green nappa, though mine is the midi size.  I ordered in November so hoping it will be with me soon, what lining / hardware did you choose?  I can’t remember what I picked now, so it will be a surprise!


You have to post a picture when you get it!  I ended up going with yellow lining and light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Here are some lining pics with light colors:
> Marine:
> View attachment 4651906
> 
> Silver:
> View attachment 4651902
> 
> Cappuccino:
> View attachment 4651905
> 
> My personal favorite, light blue:
> View attachment 4651903
> 
> 
> Since we are talking about linings, I'd love to see what color linings lie inside these gorgeous metallics!!!


Sorry, I reorganized my bags back into the closet right after taking the picture.
I usually pick silver, light pink or purple for the lining.
Not very creative but those are my favorite colors.
I usually pick a dark color lining for a light colored leather or vice versa.
Silver is the go-to choice as light pink lining can be overly girly sometimes and because of the need to see what is inside the bag for certain bag styles like Hera, Victoria or Minerva.


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Love your reviews of Calypso (she belongs with you!!!) and Minerva Mini. You have a great descriptive writing style! You describe the colors and material so perfectly.
> Side question, would you happen to know how much your Minerva Mini weighs? Thanks in advance!


It is 1.6 lbs with a shoulder strap attached!


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, Kimbashop
> So... I searched... for posts written by you in this thread... 12 pages - 123 posts!
> This may take some time . But I will go through the 123 posts
> 
> (I tried searching for your posts with the word sage...
> One post. The one above )
> 
> I wonder,- is there a way to search for photos / images within our thread?



OH dear! sorry about that. I just searched for my photos and there aren't very many great pics of the lining anyway, so I will take some pics tomorrow of the lining. It's very pretty -- silvery green and hard to describe. Others have mentioned silver and I also recommend that lining, too.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Sorry, I reorganized my bags back into the closet right after taking the picture.
> I usually pick silver, light pink or purple for the lining.
> Not very creative but those are my favorite colors.
> I usually pick a dark color lining for a light colored leather or vice versa.
> Silver is the go-to choice as light pink lining can be overly girly sometimes and because of the need to see what is inside the bag for certain bag styles like Hera, Victoria or Minerva.


No problem! The dark/light is a great way to contrast colors, that's a great method.



TotinScience said:


> It is 1.6 lbs with a shoulder strap attached!


Thank you @TotinScience! I appreciate you doing that. And that's an excellent weight!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I am going to be a contrarian once again and say that, IMO, sage is not the most exciting of linings. Due to an ordering mishap, a Little Penelope in blue Africa I've had for awhile came with a sage green lining instead of an apple green one like I requested. I find the standard dark grey to be a better color, honestly, due to its subtle sheen. Now, cappuccino for any warm colored bags is a great choice, it's such a classy color!


Definitely not being a contrarian as I said it is all about personal taste. I happen to love certain linings and would never pick other linings just not my cup of tea. Some of the linings I would not select lots of ladies absolutely love. I am not that crazy about the dark grey but I love the silver. I also love the cappuccino and the yellow and I have two bags with the sage lining an anthracite pebbled Little Athena and a Little Diana in wisteria metallic. I often tell Marco to select the best lining and hw. I think having bought bags from him for many years he knows what I like. I think lining likes and dislikes is a personal choice but I haven't received a bag with a lining that I absolutely dislike.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I am going to be a contrarian once again and say that, IMO, sage is not the most exciting of linings. Due to an ordering mishap, a Little Penelope in blue Africa I've had for awhile came with a sage green lining instead of an apple green one like I requested. I find the standard dark grey to be a better color, honestly, due to its subtle sheen. Now, cappuccino for any warm colored bags is a great choice, it's such a classy color!


Definitely not being a contrarian as I said it is all about personal taste. I happen to love certain linings and would never pick other linings just not my cup of tea. Some of the linings I would not select lots of ladies absolutely love. I am not that crazy about the dark grey but I love the silver. I also love the cappuccino and the yellow and I have two bags with the sage lining an anthracite pebbled Little Athena and the Little Diana. I have a burgundy lining and marine blue, light blue and light pink. I have come to the conclusion that there are only a couple of MM linings that I am not likely to choose but the thing I like most of all is that I love the fact that I have a lot of different color linings to choose from.


----------



## Cleda

Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!

Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.









Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.


----------



## Fancyfree

To my dismay, I discovered that the lovely leather grease I have been using for the last few years is named Lederbalsam, i.e. leather balm / leather conditioner!




Shock horror !
How could this be? It feels and behaves like the best leather grease ever!


The tin gives no information about the contents. So I sent an email to the manufacturers, asking for a list over the contents. Here is their reply:



A bit of googling revealed that CI 12700 is a cosmetic yellow colouring. Cera Alba is Beeswax.

I am relieved to discover there is no soap / cleaning agent in my much loved leather ...conditioner.   And slightly embarrassed after claiming in post # 31231 that I use pure grease .

Anyway, it is a brilliant leather... conditioner (!) for vegetable-tanned leathers! I believe it is available worldwide. I bought it in Norway.

P.S.: I haven't forgotten my promise to photograph my Vacchetta Minerva. I am struggling to take a photo that depicts the true colour.


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> To my dismay, I discovered that the lovely leather grease I have been using for the last few years is named Lederbalsam, i.e. leather balm / leather conditioner!
> 
> View attachment 4652342
> View attachment 4652343
> 
> Shock horror !
> How could this be? It feels and behaves like the best leather grease ever!
> View attachment 4652352
> 
> The tin gives no information about the contents. So I sent an email to the manufacturers, asking for a list over the contents. Here is their reply:
> 
> View attachment 4652336
> 
> A bit of googling revealed that CI 12700 is a cosmetic yellow colouring. Cera Alba is Beeswax.
> 
> I am relieved to discover there is no soap / cleaning agent in my much loved leather ...conditioner.   And slightly embarrassed after claiming in post # 31231 that I use pure grease .
> 
> Anyway, it is a brilliant leather... conditioner (!) for vegetable-tanned leathers! I believe it is available worldwide. I bought it in Norway.
> 
> P.S.: I haven't forgotten my promise to photograph my Vacchetta Minerva. I am struggling to take a photo that depicts the true colour.



I wonder if Albolene or Nivea Creme will work in the same manner... seems to have similar ingredients. I don't quite dare to rub stuff into my leather bags so far though. Do you use this for Vachetta only? Or for all leather bags?


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351


Wow!!! That is one of the cutest Valeries I have seen pics of. The nappa straps look so good here, they mold to the bag. And speaking of linings! The fuchsia and yellow just pop. Super adorable. Great choices here.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I wonder if Albolene or Nivea Creme will work in the same manner... seems to have similar ingredients. I don't quite dare to rub stuff into my leather bags so far though. Do you use this for Vachetta only? Or for all leather bags?


I use it on all my bags. I use it on pebbled leather, too. Come to think of it, all my leathers are either Pebbled or vegetable-tanned Vacchetta type leathers 

I would not put it on suade or nubuk,- it would change their surface.

So I have never tried it on leathers that I perceive to have been coated / painted, like Pompei, Croco or metalics like Africa. Also, I don't own bags in really thin leather, like Nappa or Merinos... I think we should ask Marco which products he would recommend 

On bags, I find it is generally easy to find somewhere to do a spot test,- the inner side of a shoulder strap, or an inside corner.. I smear on some grease,, similar thickness to a layer of butter on bread, and leave it for a couple of days. If the leather absorbs any of the grease, the leather needs it!

If I don't like the change in the leather's appearance where I did the spot-test (pebbled leather does not change it's appearance with grease or this conditioner, while veg.-tanned leathers do darken) then I have not done any harm, I've merely assertained whether my leather needs SOME type of moisturizing / conditioner


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351


I love your Little Valerie SO MUCH! Everything about it is perfect - the leather color, its texture, the nappa straps, and how it looks incredible on YOU! Well done! It makes me miss my Little Valerie now, haha.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351


I LOVE LOVE LOVE what you did with Little Valerie! I've been contemplating this style for a while in a colorblock and I love your choices. I also appreciate your Selene midi shots because I've been obsessing about the blue metallic for a while but can't quite figure out how I might want to use it on a bag. congrats on your beautiful choices!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, after the TPF blog article. Marco’s business picked up and he is doing better.  But he is still not where he needs to be to sustain the business long term.  He is really grateful for all of us supporting him.. I encourage you to post  your MM bags in other threads to help spread the word.  Threads like “what handbag you are wearing today” or  “ everyone needs a red bag”, etc.  The more others see his works the more likely it is he can stay in business.


Someone liked this post today and I am sad to say that MM is struggling more than ever.  My heart just breaks for him.  He knows that he has very loyal followers in this forum and for that he is truly grateful. But we cannot continue to buy bags every month and he needs lots of new customers.  So please continue to spread the word and you had better hang into your MM bags.    sad face .


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351


That little Valerie is awesome!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> To my dismay, I discovered that the lovely leather grease I have been using for the last few years is named Lederbalsam, i.e. leather balm / leather conditioner!
> 
> View attachment 4652342
> View attachment 4652343
> 
> Shock horror !
> How could this be? It feels and behaves like the best leather grease ever!
> View attachment 4652352
> 
> The tin gives no information about the contents. So I sent an email to the manufacturers, asking for a list over the contents. Here is their reply:
> 
> View attachment 4652336
> 
> A bit of googling revealed that CI 12700 is a cosmetic yellow colouring. Cera Alba is Beeswax.
> 
> I am relieved to discover there is no soap / cleaning agent in my much loved leather ...conditioner.   And slightly embarrassed after claiming in post # 31231 that I use pure grease .
> 
> Anyway, it is a brilliant leather... conditioner (!) for vegetable-tanned leathers! I believe it is available worldwide. I bought it in Norway.
> 
> P.S.: I haven't forgotten my promise to photograph my Vacchetta Minerva. I am struggling to take a photo that depicts the true colour.


That was really nice of you to go to all of that trouble.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I use it on all my bags. I use it on pebbled leather, too. Come to think of it, all my leathers are either Pebbled or vegetable-tanned Vacchetta type leathers
> 
> I would not put it on suade or nubuk,- it would change their surface.
> 
> So I have never tried it on leathers that I perceive to have been coated / painted, like Pompei, Croco or metalics like Africa. Also, I don't own bags in really thin leather, like Nappa or Merinos... I think we should ask Marco which products he would recommend
> 
> On bags, I find it is generally easy to find somewhere to do a spot test,- the inner side of a shoulder strap, or an inside corner.. I smear on some grease,, similar thickness to a layer of butter on bread, and leave it for a couple of days. If the leather absorbs any of the grease, the leather needs it!
> 
> If I don't like the change in the leather's appearance where I did the spot-test (pebbled leather does not change it's appearance with grease or this conditioner, while veg.-tanned leathers do darken) then I have not done any harm, I've merely assertained whether my leather needs SOME type of moisturizing / conditioner


FYI Marco recommended to me Leather Master products. As for using commercial hand lotion products, I would be wary of that. Who knows what proportions of the ingredients are in there compared to products that are made for hides. It may be the same but why take the chance when there are multiple products out there for fine leather bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

I received my Little Athena Messenger yesterday and it is a great bag.   I overlooked the Athena,  but decided to try it when MM made a smaller messenger style.   I added the outside long slip pocket for my phone. With the other outside snap pocket, the inside slip pockets and the zipper pocket,  this  bag is awesome for organizing my things.  And, of course, the Verona is yummy.  It is going to be absolutely perfect as soon as it softens a little.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone liked this post today and I am sad to say that MM is struggling more than ever.  My heart just breaks for him.  He knows that he has very loyal followers in this forum and for that he is truly grateful. But we cannot continue to buy bags every month and he needs lots of new customers.  So please continue to spread the word and you had better hang into your MM bags.    sad face .



This is very sad to hear. I've had people ask me about my bags in office, both because of the attractive designs and the leather smell (new bags, so smell still strong!). I did explain the brand and order process to them, but I don't think anyone has purchased so far. It is a materialistic world of instant gratification. Not many will choose quality over mass known brand, or be willing to wait a couple of months for their bags.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> This is very sad to hear. I've had people ask me about my bags in office, both because of the attractive designs and the leather smell (new bags, so smell still strong!). I did explain the brand and order process to them, but I don't think anyone has purchased so far. It is a materialistic world of instant gratification. Not many will choose quality over mass known brand, or be willing to wait a couple of months for their bags.


It is entirely possible that due to me having a bit of a RBF, people don't find me as approachable , as I almost never get any bag compliments like many of you gorgeous ladies do. A few people commented on the mega-sparkle that was my Siena midi in crystal goat, but that's about it. Maybe I should work on my people skills to help promote Marco's bags to the masses!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> It is entirely possible that due to me having a bit of a RBF, people don't find me as approachable , as I almost never get any bag compliments like many of you gorgeous ladies do. A few people commented on the mega-sparkle that was my Siena midi in crystal goat, but that's about it. Maybe I should work on my people skills to help promote Marco's bags to the masses!


What the heck is RBF?


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> What the heck is RBF?


Resting B face .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Resting B face .


lol that is a new one for me.


----------



## dignatius

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone liked this post today and I am sad to say that MM is struggling more than ever.  My heart just breaks for him.  He knows that he has very loyal followers in this forum and for that he is truly grateful. But we cannot continue to buy bags every month and he needs lots of new customers.  So please continue to spread the word and you had better hang into your MM bags.    sad face .



Well that's depressing to hear.   I thought Meg's write-up on TPF would have helped more.


----------



## Kimbashop

So, based on the recent discussions here, I am now planning to take two MM bags to my upcoming international conference. I was planning to take just one - my new-to-me Penny Messenger (small cross-body) and an Arayla bag (large crossbody)--but now I think I'm going to take an additional MM bag, my new midi Aurora, to try to drum up conversation and potential business for Marco! Last time I brought that bag out I had many compliments on it, so I'll try it again.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> Well that's depressing to hear.   I thought Meg's write-up on TPF would have helped more.


It is sad.  I think he is working 18 hrs a day 7 days a week and is still struggling to stay afloat.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> So, based on the recent discussions here, I am now planning to take two MM bags to my upcoming international conference. I was planning to take just one - my new-to-me Penny Messenger (small cross-body) an Arayla bag (large crossbody), but now I think I'm going to take an additional MM bag--my midi Aurora -- to try to drum up conversation and potential business for Marco! Last time I brought that bag out I had many compliments on it, so I'll try it again.


Bless you!


----------



## AliceWondered

southernbelle43 said:


> It is sad.  I think he is working 18 hrs a day 7 days a week and is still struggling to stay afloat.



As an enthusiastic new MM customer this makes me sad to hear. His bags are so lovely, and I find the whole process of ordering really fun and gratifying. Among my acquaintance though, most would be either impatient or overwhelmed/intimidated with making the choices, and then the wait, and the perceived risk of ordering something unknown and from so far away.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351



Wow your bags are gorgeous. I love the midi Selene in the dark metallic blue and the lining is gorgeous. Midi Selene is such an easy bag to carry. I have a midi Selene in Africa lead metallic and it is my go to bag when I need a little larger bag that is really easy to carry. I love your midi Selene perfect.
The Little Valerie is so cute. The color is gorgeous and the contrast dark brown nappa and dark gunmetal is stunning. You really chose well. I love both of them. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

AliceWondered said:


> As an enthusiastic new MM customer this makes me sad to hear. His bags are so lovely, and I find the whole process of ordering really fun and gratifying. Among my acquaintance though, most would be either impatient or overwhelmed/intimidated with making the choices, and then the wait, and the perceived risk of ordering something unknown and from so far away.


I can understand that.  It is a risk to not be able to actually handle and try on a handbag. And even though we  think Marco’s costs are so reasonable, $300-500 for a purse is unfathomable to 99% of the people. This includes me three years ago. He is in a difficult place in a very competitive field.


----------



## jbags07

Cleda said:


> Received a box today with Selene Midi and Little Valerie!
> I have not seen many Little Valerie on here, so sharing lots of photos for anyone considering this style. This is the cutest bag I have ever owned!
> 
> Dark Amethyst Verona and Dark Brown Nappa with Dark Gunmetal hardware and Light Fuchsia lining.
> View attachment 4652345
> 
> View attachment 4652346
> 
> View attachment 4652347
> 
> View attachment 4652349
> 
> 
> Selene Midi is in Metallic Dark Blue with Light Gold hardware and Yellow lining. I really like the strap design with the metal accents.
> View attachment 4652350
> 
> View attachment 4652351


Both bags are just gorgeous!  Ive been wanting to get a little Valerie, and its at the top of my list now after seeing yours


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> Resting B face .


(I fear I have this, too. )


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I can understand that.  It is a risk to not be able to actually handle and try on a handbag. And even though we  think Marco’s costs are so reasonable, $300-500 for a purse is unfathomable to 99% of the people. This includes me three years ago. He is in a difficult place in a very competitive field.


I also had several people asking about my MM bags and I tried to promote. So far none of them ordered.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> I also had several people asking about my MM bags and I tried to promote. So far none of them ordered.



I suggested to Marco that he send a few business cards with each handbag, so that we can hand them out to admirers! He said he thought it was a great idea, and plans to  design and print cards.

But reading your posts I realize that I myself would never have ordered an MM bag had it not been for you lot and the MM threads on tPF.

So....  If others are like me... how do we promote the MM threads together with Marco's business cards? Could he actually print a link to this tPF thread on the card? Or do we need our own tPF business cards  ?


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> I suggested to Marco that he send a few business cards with each handbag, so that we can hand them out to admirers! He said he thought it was a great idea, and plans to  design and print cards.
> 
> But reading your posts I realize that I myself would never have ordered an MM bag had it not been for you lot and the MM threads on tPF.
> 
> So....  If others are like me... how do we promote the MM threads together with Marco's business cards? Could he actually print a link to this tPF thread on the card? Or do we need our own tPF business cards  ?



The first order is intimidating, I imagine. First you have to trust your own decisions on bag style, size, handle drop, strap length. I have so many other bags to reference from so I should know what I prefer, but it is still easy to second guess myself. Then the leather, you can't compare the different options, can't feel it, it's hard to know if you'll like it. There are so many parts to customise, some may give up midway. The amount of money held up for many weeks is also scary.

I plunged in with a few orders right away, due to a few reasons. I am a hopeless bag addict, a longtime TPF member, I trust the members here, and I remember this brand from years ago when this thread first started. Outside of TPF, I think there are many barriers to purchase.

I am not sure what will help, I don't have a business or marketing background. But perhaps he can consider a line of non-bespoke bags, ready made for sale on his website. He can also consider distributing ready made bags to online/ offline retailers?


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Someone liked this post today and I am sad to say that MM is struggling more than ever.  My heart just breaks for him.  He knows that he has very loyal followers in this forum and for that he is truly grateful. But we cannot continue to buy bags every month and he needs lots of new customers.  So please continue to spread the word and you had better hang into your MM bags.    sad face .



I shall be his new customer  as I am very impressed with all your comments about the quality of his bags and his dedication to please his customers.  It’s rare to find ethical businesses these days, so I will contact him today with my order.  Hope I can do a reveal soon 

Oops, I forgot to mention that I’ve been admiring all the lovely bags from TPF members by reading through hundreds of pages on this forum (for more than a week).....haha


----------



## Carrots808

I discovered MM bags because of Meg’s post. That was also how I discovered Mansur Gavriel which at that time was impossible to find in the stores. It was always out of stock online too. It was also how I discovered Polene.

For MM bags, I had to do a lot of digging to understand the different leather, color, styles before I made my first purchase. The information was fragmented and in different threads. 

Would it be possible for TPF to allow us to have our own brand forum under Contemporary designers instead of under handbags? There are about 1.8 M views in just this thread. It may encourage other people to really take a hard look at MM if there is a unified place to see everything.


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> I shall be his new customer  as I am very impressed with all your comments about the quality of his bags and his dedication to please his customers.  It’s rare to find ethical businesses these days, so I will contact him today with my order.  Hope I can do a reveal soon
> 
> Oops, I forgot to mention that I’ve been admiring all the lovely bags from TPF members by reading through hundreds of pages on this forum (for more than a week).....haha


You will not be disappointed. And you have the benefit of all of the comments on TPF to decide if the style, strap length, weight, etc., will work for you.


----------



## southernbelle43

You are all so sweet to try and help Marco.  Lots of good ideas.  Unfortunately I live in a very non-cosmopolitan state and so far I have not run across another bag addict.  My nieces and some friends love the bags that they see me carry but they are not INTO handbags.  sad face


----------



## Carrots808

luxemadam said:


> I shall be his new customer  as I am very impressed with all your comments about the quality of his bags and his dedication to please his customers.  It’s rare to find ethical businesses these days, so I will contact him today with my order.  Hope I can do a reveal soon
> 
> Oops, I forgot to mention that I’ve been admiring all the lovely bags from TPF members by reading through hundreds of pages on this forum (for more than a week).....haha



You won’t be disappointed. I’ve bought 2 bags since October after Meg’s post.  The quality is amazing. Marco really understands our needs.


----------



## Monaliceke

I forgot to take note of his email address, someone mentioned it here before.  I am about to send him my order, but cannot find the email from the website, only a contact form is listed. Can someone share with me his email address please?  TIA 



southernbelle43 said:


> You will not be disappointed. And you have the benefit of all of the comments on TPF to decide if the style, strap length, weight, etc., will work for you.





Carrots808 said:


> You won’t be disappointed. I’ve bought 2 bags since October after Meg’s post.  The quality is amazing. Marco really understands our needs.


----------



## carterazo

luxemadam said:


> I forgot to take note of his email address, someone mentioned it here before.  I am about to send him my order, but cannot find the email from the website, only a contact form is listed. Can someone share with me his email address please?  TIA


orders@marcomassaccesi.it

Welcome to our crazy wonderful thread!


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> I forgot to take note of his email address, someone mentioned it here before.  I am about to send him my order, but cannot find the email from the website, only a contact form is listed. Can someone share with me his email address please?  TIA



info@marcomassaccesi.it
orders@marcomassaccesi.it

Ask his advice on any choices you are unsure about .


----------



## jbags07

I found this thread exactly a year ago and started ordering bags .....a year later, and i will not confess how many  
I made some mistakes early on ~ growing pains ~ but after i figured out how it all works, I’ve gotten very good at selecting styles/leathers etc that work for me.......buying bags off the rack, i tended to buy what appealed to me without really analyzing anything about the bags. But buying bespoke bags from Marco has taught me to really analyze what will work/not work for me in a bag, and to understand what i love vs just like in a bag.  So i definitely think once you get past those initial hurdles, you have an opportunity to work with Marco to create amazing bags tailored to your wants and needs that you could never find on a rack. Add to that the amazing quality and customer service .....so to those posters new to MM, you will not be disappointed....and its worth the learning curve!

But i think a lot of people do not want to put the time into the process like we do...instant gratification as a poster above mentioned...most of the women i know aren’t really into bags and view them as temporary....buy, use for a few months, donate....or they want a ‘brand’....Coach, MK, etc....

I agree with the poster who mentioned that Marco should have some bags on his site that are ready made, that can be ordered immediately...that will help boost sales and hopefully be a gateway into that person buying bespoke....

What about Etsy?  I know Marco is kind of in a different league, but a lot of people buy handmade bags on Etsy and it might be a good place to boost sales....

I am off to lunch today with a friend who happens to be from Italy....she loves my MM bags but so far i have not been able to get her to order....debating which bag to bring   I have been using my teal Flor Aura non stop, so i will bring it to hopefully tempt her


----------



## carterazo

Carrots808 said:


> I discovered MM bags because of Meg’s post. That was also how I discovered Mansur Gavriel which at that time was impossible to find in the stores. It was always out of stock online too. It was also how I discovered Polene.
> 
> For MM bags, I had to do a lot of digging to understand the different leather, color, styles before I made my first purchase. The information was fragmented and in different threads.
> 
> Would it be possible for TPF to allow us to have our own brand forum under Contemporary designers instead of under handbags? There are about 1.8 M views in just this thread. It may encourage other people to really take a hard look at MM if there is a unified place to see everything.


We tried in the past but were told no because of insufficient threads or something like that. Then when we started creating new threads to share reveals, etc some memebers got upset because we were "flooding" the handbags thread. Some of us were accused of working for Marco as our reviews were too glowing and generous in praise... it was sad for us, really. But we chinned up and continued to thrive in this Anaconda of a thread. 
Please don't feel like you need to read the whole thing. Just pop in and ask questions. There is always someone who is glad to answer.   we are a helpful bunch.


----------



## carterazo

Ludmilla said:


> (I fear I have this, too. )


I have it too.


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> We tried in the past but were told no because of insufficient threads or something like that. Then when we started creating new threads to share reveals, etc some memebers got upset because we were "flooding" the handbags thread. Some of us were accused of working for Marco as our reviews were too glowing and generous in praise... it was sad for us, really. But we chinned up and continued to thrive in *this Anaconda of a thread*.
> Please don't feel like you need to read the whole thing. Just pop in and ask questions. There is always someone who is glad to answer.   we are a helpful bunch.


I like that „Anaconda of a thread“.


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> I have it too.


I cannot help it. It is just the way I *look. *Glad that I am not alone. RBFs unite!


----------



## Monaliceke

Thank you!!!



Fancyfree said:


> info@marcomassaccesi.it
> orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Ask his advice on any choices you are unsure about .





carterazo said:


> orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Welcome to our crazy wonderful thread!


----------



## TotinScience

It is a bit tough to promote love for MM bags, takes a certain kind of person to commit to the experience. For example, my Mom took to MM customization like fish to water upon seeing my bags. In contrast, when she tried getting her cousin into the MM world, said cousin took one look at the website, decided it's too much work, and went back to her favorite premiere designers. 
The idea of having Marco have some RTW styles is a great one, I think! If I remember correctly, an indie Etsy darling of many TPFers Laurel Dasso has some styles on her page that can be shipped right away, but most are to be made bespoke with a longer waiting time. But of course, RTW production would put an additional strain on our beloved workshop which is already spread thin without additional resources . 
An additional idea - there are seem to be several websites these days that serve as an additional platform for Italian artisans to gain further exposure beyond their independent eShops. The most famous one for shoes is M.Gemi which is wildly successful, and they now also have some handbags. I don't have any idea of what kind of obligation that puts on an artisan to partner up with a group like that though.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I suggested to Marco that he send a few business cards with each handbag, so that we can hand them out to admirers! He said he thought it was a great idea, and plans to  design and print cards.
> 
> But reading your posts I realize that I myself would never have ordered an MM bag had it not been for you lot and the MM threads on tPF.
> 
> So....  If others are like me... how do we promote the MM threads together with Marco's business cards? Could he actually print a link to this tPF thread on the card? Or do we need our own tPF business cards  ?



That is such a great idea! I was just thinking about how easy it would be to hand out cards with his info. I like the idea of including the purseforum thread. Maybe we could just handwrite that part in (in case he is unable to print it himself).


----------



## ohmisseevee

I too found Marco after reading Meg's post - I honestly don't even know how it got into my Google feed at the time, because I hadn't yet taken the deep dive into handbags just.  I think it was probably right after my trip to Switzerland, when I had made my very first luxury handbag purchase (my lovely Celine Nano Belt!) so I was doing a lot of research into how to care for it, looking up how I could style my clothing, how to store it, etc.

At first I was incredibly intimidated by the entire process. I didn't even understand what 'bespoke' was, and his website was overwhelming.  I think for me, the lack of pictures made me hesitant to order, even with the promo, because I would look at a style and think, "I like this design but I would want it in this other leather". I came onto tPF (I registered as a member just so I could look at the full-size photos!) and read through hundreds and hundreds of pages about the different designs, different leathers, and so on. And it was still hard to get a sense of everything, and I still made a couple of mistakes with my order with my Zhoe (which, make no mistake, I still love - but I think had I known how sturdy Marco's fabric lining was, I would not have opted for the calfskin, as luxurious and beautiful as it is).

But when I finally received it, it was so gratifying to know that this was a bag that was unique to me, and that there was none other like it in the world; that it hadn't just been churned out of a factory, but every detail of its appearance had been discussed by both me and Marco, until we'd gotten everything just right. And I love using it - it's beautiful and classy, so stylish but not in a way that will fade in just a year or two.

However, I know for most of my friends the prospect of paying even 200+ American dollars for a handbag seems like the height of frivolity. Most of my friends (that I know of) also aren't super into handbags, my workplace isn't a place I can promote much (I work in a male-dominated field), and on top of that, my relatives who MIGHT be interested in Marco's superior quality, are more interested in the prestige of having a known, luxury "brand" and want the instant gratification of being able to walk into a store and walk out with their purchase.

I personally cherish the bespoke process and agree with this very much:



jbags07 said:


> I made some mistakes early on ~ growing pains ~ but after i figured out how it all works, I’ve gotten very good at selecting styles/leathers etc that work for me.......buying bags off the rack, i tended to buy what appealed to me without really analyzing anything about the bags. But buying bespoke bags from Marco has taught me to really analyze what will work/not work for me in a bag, and to understand what i love vs just like in a bag.  So i definitely think once you get past those initial hurdles, you have an opportunity to work with Marco to create amazing bags tailored to your wants and needs that you could never find on a rack. Add to that the amazing quality and customer service .....so to those posters new to MM, you will not be disappointed....and its worth the learning curve!



The bespoke process made me much more aware of how I use my bags as a tool, and how much I value aesthetic vs practicality, and how little I had really been paying attention to what I had been purchasing up until I found MM.  It also enlightened me to how much more I can use them as an accessory than I have been! 

When I bought bags previously, I was loathe to spend more than $100 because I thought that over time, the bags would fall apart anyway or get dirty / look used, so why bother? - and I never 'got' the appeal of a luxury handbag - i.e. I didn't like walking around with something super recognizable or super logo-y, like I was a walking advertisement. (I think part of this was trying to set myself apart from my mainland Chinese relatives, who are... _very_ much devoted to wearing luxury brands and the prestige that comes from wearing such brands.) I considered the cost of MM, and it really isn't that much more than what I would buy from most contemporary designers anyway, so I decided, why not? And when I received my first few MM bags, I was so wowed by the quality and the leathers and colors, not to mention Marco's unending patience and wonderful service. I also feel like many of Marco's bags will wear better over time than most of what I had been purchasing / owned, so the higher one-time cost, even with the wait to receive the final, is absolutely worth it.

There's so much positive feedback I have about Marco and about all of the ladies here, who have been so incredibly helpful during the learning process, that I wish I had more opportunity to go out and use my bags so I can tell more people about Marco and his wonderful bespoke handbags! It's such a steep learning curve in the beginning but I love that every handbag I create with Marco is mine in every way and has my needs addressed from the outset. I don't feel like I can ever go back to buying off the rack now, unless it's for something really special.


----------



## Kylacove

I wish someone could help Marco make his website more enticing to new customers. If I wasn't on TPF I wouldn't know all the leather options and modifications possible for MM bags. For many bags there is only 1 leather choice listed and then most of the pictures aren't even in color. I feel Marco is too overworked making bags to do it. Maybe he could hire an up and coming IT genius to do it.


----------



## TotinScience

Kylacove said:


> I wish someone could help Marco make his website more enticing to new customers. If I wasn't on TPF I wouldn't know all the leather options and modifications possible for MM bags. For many bags there is only 1 leather choice listed and then most of the pictures aren't even in color. I feel Marco is too overworked making bags to do it. Maybe he could hire an up and coming IT genius to do it.


Agreed! Rough & Tumble has a nifty feature on their site where you can see in real time how your bag is going to look like with leather, lining, zipper etc choice. Of course, they only offer like 4-5 styles for bespoke in a limited number of colors. It would take some SERIOUS coding to get Marco's collection like that.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I too found Marco after reading Meg's post - I honestly don't even know how it got into my Google feed at the time, because I hadn't yet taken the deep dive into handbags just.  I think it was probably right after my trip to Switzerland, when I had made my very first luxury handbag purchase (my lovely Celine Nano Belt!) so I was doing a lot of research into how to care for it, looking up how I could style my clothing, how to store it, etc.
> 
> At first I was incredibly intimidated by the entire process. I didn't even understand what 'bespoke' was, and his website was overwhelming.  I think for me, the lack of pictures made me hesitant to order, even with the promo, because I would look at a style and think, "I like this design but I would want it in this other leather". I came onto tPF (I registered as a member just so I could look at the full-size photos!) and read through hundreds and hundreds of pages about the different designs, different leathers, and so on. And it was still hard to get a sense of everything, and I still made a couple of mistakes with my order with my Zhoe (which, make no mistake, I still love - but I think had I known how sturdy Marco's fabric lining was, I would not have opted for the calfskin, as luxurious and beautiful as it is).
> 
> But when I finally received it, it was so gratifying to know that this was a bag that was unique to me, and that there was none other like it in the world; that it hadn't just been churned out of a factory, but every detail of its appearance had been discussed by both me and Marco, until we'd gotten everything just right. And I love using it - it's beautiful and classy, so stylish but not in a way that will fade in just a year or two.
> 
> However, I know for most of my friends the prospect of paying even 200+ American dollars for a handbag seems like the height of frivolity. Most of my friends (that I know of) also aren't super into handbags, my workplace isn't a place I can promote much (I work in a male-dominated field), and on top of that, my relatives who MIGHT be interested in Marco's superior quality, are more interested in the prestige of having a known, luxury "brand" and want the instant gratification of being able to walk into a store and walk out with their purchase.
> 
> I personally cherish the bespoke process and agree with this very much:
> 
> 
> 
> The bespoke process made me much more aware of how I use my bags as a tool, and how much I value aesthetic vs practicality, and how little I had really been paying attention to what I had been purchasing up until I found MM.  It also enlightened me to how much more I can use them as an accessory than I have been!
> 
> When I bought bags previously, I was loathe to spend more than $100 because I thought that over time, the bags would fall apart anyway or get dirty / look used, so why bother? - and I never 'got' the appeal of a luxury handbag - i.e. I didn't like walking around with something super recognizable or super logo-y, like I was a walking advertisement. (I think part of this was trying to set myself apart from my mainland Chinese relatives, who are... _very_ much devoted to wearing luxury brands and the prestige that comes from wearing such brands.) I considered the cost of MM, and it really isn't that much more than what I would buy from most contemporary designers anyway, so I decided, why not? And when I received my first few MM bags, I was so wowed by the quality and the leathers and colors, not to mention Marco's unending patience and wonderful service. I also feel like many of Marco's bags will wear better over time than most of what I had been purchasing / owned, so the higher one-time cost, even with the wait to receive the final, is absolutely worth it.
> 
> There's so much positive feedback I have about Marco and about all of the ladies here, who have been so incredibly helpful during the learning process, that I wish I had more opportunity to go out and use my bags so I can tell more people about Marco and his wonderful bespoke handbags! It's such a steep learning curve in the beginning but I love that every handbag I create with Marco is mine in every way and has my needs addressed from the outset. I don't feel like I can ever go back to buying off the rack now, unless it's for something really special.



Well said @ohmisseevee , and i think you expressed so well all of the elements of why buying MM bags is so unique, special, and wonderful


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> I wish someone could help Marco make his website more enticing to new customers. If I wasn't on TPF I wouldn't know all the leather options and modifications possible for MM bags. For many bags there is only 1 leather choice listed and then most of the pictures aren't even in color. I feel Marco is too overworked making bags to do it. Maybe he could hire an up and coming IT genius to do it.



Agreed, but compared to how difficult it was to figure out last year, i do think its better. 

But the hardest part of this bespoke process is buying a bag you cannot visualize, and i think something like what @TotinScience mentioned would improve sales/hook new customers, if they could see what each style would look like in the various leathers/colors....


----------



## ohmisseevee

I think the rest of Marco's website is fine, but the area specific to the bags is too fussy and complicated. He has so many designs it's still hard to choose (something like a filter might help, on the main landing page), but to get to the specs for each design should only require one click, instead of the multiple clicks it takes right now. Instead of forcing someone to choose a leather after picking the style, it should go straight to a page with all the specs. maybe with the sketches of the bag design instead of any one color, and have each page link to or include some kind of engine/generator that includes every possible bag design, leather option, and color option, so someone could click through the different bags and have a "real-time" generated image that would show them what the bag would look like.  It wouldn't even have to be a perfect representation with lighting and such, but just as a way to help better visualize the end result.

Another way to help showcase possibilities might be to randomly pull relevant/tagged images from the We Are MM section of his webpage into the specs pages, so people can see what other folks have created for a design they are already interested in.

I think either of these ideas would also help to really highlight the bespoke aspect of his brand. Unfortunately, the bespoke aspect is also why I think it's hard to create a retail site that really shows the possibilities - there are way too many customizations to really realistically each option in a static website.

Alas, I am myself not a programmer, or I might undertake such a project just for fun - I'd love to be able to help Marco in some way.


----------



## Kylacove

Maybe something as simple as a statement saying other leathers and modifications are available upon request.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Maybe something as simple as a statement saying other leathers and modifications are available upon request.


I believe this is about the only realistic option for MM from our conversations.  He admits he is physically and psychologically worn out.  And all of his attempts to gain financing have failed.  In my opinion he has no time,  money nor resources to spend on the web page.


----------



## dignatius

ohmisseevee said:


> I too found Marco after reading Meg's post - I honestly don't even know how it got into my Google feed at the time, because I hadn't yet taken the deep dive into handbags just.  I think it was probably right after my trip to Switzerland, when I had made my very first luxury handbag purchase (my lovely Celine Nano Belt!) so I was doing a lot of research into how to care for it, looking up how I could style my clothing, how to store it, etc.
> 
> At first I was incredibly intimidated by the entire process. I didn't even understand what 'bespoke' was, and his website was overwhelming.  I think for me, the lack of pictures made me hesitant to order, even with the promo, because I would look at a style and think, "I like this design but I would want it in this other leather". I came onto tPF (I registered as a member just so I could look at the full-size photos!) and read through hundreds and hundreds of pages about the different designs, different leathers, and so on. And it was still hard to get a sense of everything, and I still made a couple of mistakes with my order with my Zhoe (which, make no mistake, I still love - but I think had I known how sturdy Marco's fabric lining was, I would not have opted for the calfskin, as luxurious and beautiful as it is).
> 
> But when I finally received it, it was so gratifying to know that this was a bag that was unique to me, and that there was none other like it in the world; that it hadn't just been churned out of a factory, but every detail of its appearance had been discussed by both me and Marco, until we'd gotten everything just right. And I love using it - it's beautiful and classy, so stylish but not in a way that will fade in just a year or two.
> 
> However, I know for most of my friends the prospect of paying even 200+ American dollars for a handbag seems like the height of frivolity. Most of my friends (that I know of) also aren't super into handbags, my workplace isn't a place I can promote much (I work in a male-dominated field), and on top of that, my relatives who MIGHT be interested in Marco's superior quality, are more interested in the prestige of having a known, luxury "brand" and want the instant gratification of being able to walk into a store and walk out with their purchase.
> 
> I personally cherish the bespoke process and agree with this very much:
> 
> 
> 
> The bespoke process made me much more aware of how I use my bags as a tool, and how much I value aesthetic vs practicality, and how little I had really been paying attention to what I had been purchasing up until I found MM.  It also enlightened me to how much more I can use them as an accessory than I have been!
> 
> When I bought bags previously, I was loathe to spend more than $100 because I thought that over time, the bags would fall apart anyway or get dirty / look used, so why bother? - and I never 'got' the appeal of a luxury handbag - i.e. I didn't like walking around with something super recognizable or super logo-y, like I was a walking advertisement. (I think part of this was trying to set myself apart from my mainland Chinese relatives, who are... _very_ much devoted to wearing luxury brands and the prestige that comes from wearing such brands.) I considered the cost of MM, and it really isn't that much more than what I would buy from most contemporary designers anyway, so I decided, why not? And when I received my first few MM bags, I was so wowed by the quality and the leathers and colors, not to mention Marco's unending patience and wonderful service. I also feel like many of Marco's bags will wear better over time than most of what I had been purchasing / owned, so the higher one-time cost, even with the wait to receive the final, is absolutely worth it.
> 
> There's so much positive feedback I have about Marco and about all of the ladies here, who have been so incredibly helpful during the learning process, that I wish I had more opportunity to go out and use my bags so I can tell more people about Marco and his wonderful bespoke handbags! It's such a steep learning curve in the beginning but I love that every handbag I create with Marco is mine in every way and has my needs addressed from the outset. I don't feel like I can ever go back to buying off the rack now, unless it's for something really special.



@ohmisseevee , would you be interested in emailing this post to Marco so that he can post it to his blog or on his Facebook page.  It addresses a lot of private thoughts a first time buyer would have..   

Title =  "If you're not sure about placing your first Massaccesi order..."


----------



## Fancyfree

So many really important issues coming up. over the last pages.

I think the order-pages should be removed.

It's probably too much work to make pictures of all bags in all colours (even though that would of course be great)

Instead maybe just _one_ set of pictures  of each bag style from every angle, together with the written info about size, zips,pockets,- all that text is allready there. And then on the same page, links to all the leather types he would reccommend for that style bag.
Maybe a general pricelist for the extras for _all _bags (longer/shorter messenger strap, hardwear etc.)

I think we / someone needs to prepare and present a few simple steps as to how to make the website more user-friendly for potential new customers. I don't think we should tell him he needs to make changes without giving spesific, not-too-laboursome suggestions...

@djfmn, you've visited Marco... Would you feel comfortable conveying our ideas to him?


----------



## ohmisseevee

dignatius said:


> @ohmisseevee , would you be interested in emailing this post to Marco so that he can post it to his blog or on his Facebook page.  It addresses a lot of private thoughts a first time buyer would have..
> 
> Title =  "If you're not sure about placing your first Massaccesi order..."



I may do this, after cleaning up the thoughts some  - I know it was such a big hurdle for me, and even though all my worries were for naught, it was still intimidating for me to email Marco about my potential order.  To make things worse, my first email actually got lost, so I didn't get a response until I emailed in a few days later to ask about it!  I'm glad I"m normally so persistent about emails and such.


----------



## TotinScience

Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .


How lovely you look!


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .


Looking fabulous!


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .



Perfection!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Fancyfree said:


> So many really important issues coming up. over the last pages.
> 
> I think the order-pages should be removed.
> 
> It's probably too much work to make pictures of all bags in all colours (even though that would of course be great)
> 
> Instead maybe just _one_ set of pictures  of each bag style from every angle, together with the written info about size, zips,pockets,- all that text is allready there. And then on the same page, links to all the leather types he would reccommend for that style bag.
> Maybe a general pricelist for the extras for _all _bags (longer/shorter messenger strap, hardwear etc.)
> 
> I think we / someone needs to prepare and present a few simple steps as to how to make the website more user-friendly for potential new customers. I don't think we should tell him he needs to make changes without giving spesific, not-too-laboursome suggestions...
> 
> @djfmn, you've visited Marco... Would you feel comfortable conveying our ideas to him?



I doubt he doesn't know this... but it sounds like he's too occupied / doesn't have the bandwidth to manage the changes himself.


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .



You look gorgeous, and what a great bag choice!

Honestly I'd never have thought to order a Sabrina but many of you ladies model the style so well.


----------



## Fancyfree

ohmisseevee said:


> You look gorgeous, and what a great bag choice!
> 
> Honestly I'd never have thought to order a Sabrina but many of you ladies model the style so well.


I've admired the Sabrina but thought "it's not for me". Becuse I like it best when carried on the shoulder, "arm through hole". And on every photo I could find with the bag carried like this, the owner or model was slim or skinny... I thought my own, not so slim arm, would not fit. So Marco sent me a leather template! And it is way big enough for my arm and shoulder !

I am planning my Sabrina to be grey or anthracite on the inside, black on the outside.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> You look gorgeous, and what a great bag choice!
> 
> Honestly I'd never have thought to order a Sabrina but many of you ladies model the style so well.


The Sabrina is Marco’s most unique design or as he says it the " bag with the strongest personality."  I have one on order (the second one I have bought) and I am really excited.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I've admired the Sabrina but thought "it's not for me". Becuse I like it best when carried on the shoulder, "arm through hole". And on every photo I could find with the bag carried like this, the owner or model was slim or skinny... I thought my own, not so slim arm, would not fit. So Marco sent me a leather template! And it is way big enough for my arm and shoulder !
> 
> I am planning my Sabrina to be grey or anthracite on the inside, black on the outside.


Sounds great!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> The Sabrina is Marco’s most unique design or as he says it the " bag with the strongest personality."  I have one on order (the second one I have bought) and I am really excited.


What leather and colours do you have and have you ordered?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> What leather and colours do you have and have you ordered?


My first was a midi in brown Merinos with a marine lining.  I sold it on impulse or out of guilt because I was buying bags right and left back then. I have had an orange bag on my wish list for a while and I wanted a bag In Tuscania leather. In browsing through Marco’s web site it dawned on me that a Sabrina midi would be a perfect bag to show case this bright color with its unique style.  So I am eagerly awaiting this bag:


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> Welcome to our crazy wonderful thread!


@luxemadam  I second that welcome to our wonderful thread. We are thrilled you joined us.


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> I've admired the Sabrina but thought "it's not for me". Becuse I like it best when carried on the shoulder, "arm through hole". And on every photo I could find with the bag carried like this, the owner or model was slim or skinny... I thought my own, not so slim arm, would not fit. So Marco sent me a leather template! And it is way big enough for my arm and shoulder !
> 
> I am planning my Sabrina to be grey or anthracite on the inside, black on the outside.


I am on the plump side currently   I own 5 midi Sabrinas and even tho my arms are anything but slim, i can wear them on my shoulder. The Sabrina is a gorgeous bag and be worn so many ways. You will not be disappointed with a black one. I have a black nappa with dark gunmetal hardware and its just so elegant and classy, yet can also be easily paired with jeans.....and i think gray or anthracite on the inside would be just stunning

And how typical of Marco to send u a template! He is just the sweetest and so very  gracious ...this is why we all love him


----------



## jbags07

Lo


TotinScience said:


> Sabrina adds drama to a trash bag dress .


Love this!  You are making me want another Sabrina...i was not brave enough to do a two tone one....really want to now after seeing yours, and a couple others posted awhile back. A great look for Sabrina!

This is a midi? Not full size?


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> My first was a midi in brown Merinos with a marine lining.  I sold it on impulse or out of guilt because I was buying bags right and left back then. I have had an orange bag on my wish list for a while and I wanted a bag In Tuscania leather. In browsing through Marco’s web site it dawned on me that a Sabrina midi would be a perfect bag to show case this bright color with its unique style.  So I am eagerly awaiting this bag:
> 
> View attachment 4653552


WOW!  Gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> WOW!  Gorgeous!


I found this by searching for Sabrina midis on this thread when I was deciding what color to get.  I don’t remember whose it was, but I thought it was gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Just saw a Sabrina for sale on Facebook BST at a great price.


----------



## lulu212121

Hey ladies! I have a couple of questions. What is the best handle drop for the Juliet Midi? My wrists are about 6 inches and I would like to be able carry it around my wrist when shopping. Also, will I need to specify where to put the rings for the shoulder strap attachment? I remember something about this affecting the look?  Thanks!


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> @luxemadam  I second that welcome to our wonderful thread. We are thrilled you joined us.


@djfmn and @carterazo Thank you! I am already discussing my order with Marco. I wasn’t expecting that he replied to me almost immediately. Very impressive customer service.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> I found this by searching for Sabrina midis on this thread when I was deciding what color to get.  I don’t remember whose it was, but I thought it was gorgeous.



Thanks! It sure is! I at first thought it too bold, but nope.. it's just right.


----------



## Cleda

luxemadam said:


> @djfmn and @carterazo Thank you! I am already discussing my order with Marco. I wasn’t expecting that he replied to me almost immediately. Very impressive customer service.



I hope you enjoy the process of coming up with your ideal bag! It is a very rewarding experience. Welcome to the MM club.


----------



## tenKrat

@TotinScience Your comprehensive review of the Calypso on the MM blog was excellent. I now have a much better idea of what the bag is like.


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


> Lo
> 
> Love this!  You are making me want another Sabrina...i was not brave enough to do a two tone one....really want to now after seeing yours, and a couple others posted awhile back. A great look for Sabrina!
> 
> This is a midi? Not full size?


This is a full size! I think Sabrina is definitely one of the most versatile MM styles. This same bag feels right at home as a cool messenger bag for work (although it is so flat it doesn’t fit a whole lot), but then either as a shoulder bag “through a hole” or as a giant clutch it adds drama to any outfit for going out. 
Thank you all, ladies for your kind words. I wanted to continue sharing MM love. I might write another review for this Sabrina for the blog as well.
@tenKrat, you are the queen of MM reviews, I am excited you learned more about Calypso from my post!


----------



## Fancyfree

Finally managed to take half-decent photos of my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi after treatment with Possier Lederbalsam. Really hard to capture the colour, especially the leather being quite shiny and reflecting the bright winter light,  but this is pretty close on my monitor. I needed daylight, so ended up doing photoshoot outdoors on balcony in snowy subzero weather 




Realized I had not greased / treated the shoulder strap, only the messenger strap, so the shoulder strap can work as a "before" referance...Shoulder strap on the left.





The leather is a tad darker and much warmer  in colour than I managed to capture on these photos. Norwegian winter daylight is "cold and blue".


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Thanks! It sure is! I at first thought it too bold, but nope.. it's just right.


The orange is such a pure orange, and in that distressed leather it is a knockout combination.


bonniekir said:


> Thanks! It sure is! I at first thought it too bold, but nope.. it's just right.


Hi I thought I remembered it was your bag I copied.  Do you still have it?


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @TotinScience Your comprehensive review of the Calypso on the MM blog was excellent. I now have a much better idea of what the bag is like.


She is such a talented writer of reviews. She should have a blog!


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> @luxemadam  I second that welcome to our wonderful thread. We are thrilled you joined us.


Thirding? Fourthing? Anyway, echoing the welcome to @luxemadam and actually I don't know if I ever welcomed @Carrots808! It's so cool to have OGs here too, like the above, @bonniekir, @tenKrat...
I have read all the MM sentiments and everybody put them so well. I do also compare the Rough & Tumble model to help Marco. R&T has a lot of Superfans who can go to the actual store, collaborate with the company, and support on various social media. These are hard to do when he's so far away, sadly.

For me, this tPF community aspect has been as much a part of the experience as the bags themselves...it really was the genuine excitement and helpfulness of the faithful posters on here that drew me in initially. Getting input and questions answered are really invaluable. Then, after waiting and getting the beautiful Massaccesi bag, sometimes there can be a letdown because it's the end of the process. But then you reveal it on here and the support and energy from you all buoy and continue the fun. I too have learned so much about leather, design, functionality, even color matching, and more from this process. I have made some virtual purse friends in you here and I count Marco as a friend too. As such, it is really sad to hear he is struggling even more. I hope to encourage him with a note and hopefully an order in the coming weeks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Heading out with Baby Julia to do some shopping. Am I the only one who seriously considers selling a bag and then gets it out  and exclaims WHAT WAS I THINKING. I LOVE THIS BAG?


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> I find that the strap drop hugely influences how the bag ends up looking on a person. Being just shy of 5 ft 9, I don't easily get overwhelmed by larger bags. However, I do notice that bags look out of proportion on me if their shoulder drop is too short. The bag ends up riding under my armpit and sticking out sideways, which adds to a suitcasey look.
> An important thing to remember for all MM newcomers in designing their dream bags -* weight*! Marco designs bags to last, which means thick lining, amazing (I think most of them) full grain leathers, and good hardware. For larger bags (ie Soulmates, Selenes, Demetras, Minervas), in thicker leathers like vacchetta, pebbled, and Africa it may mean substantial weight of a bag when empty. For example, my most favorite bag from Marco, a Siena in pebbled with vacchetta elements is 2.7 lbs EMPTY. It carries well and does not feel that heavy when on my shoulder, but loaded with laptop and all the works the actual bag weight adds substantially to the total carry. Another example is Soulmate midi in Africa - without a crossbody strap and completely empty, it weighs about 2.1 lbs. Something for everyone to keep in mind.
> Happy New Year!


Wow, I didn’t know the bags can weigh so much! I am ordering a Soulmate Midi in nappa, does anyone has any reference to the weight of this style in nappa leather? Thanks.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just so no one freaks out at Marco like I did , Poste Italiane provides initial pick up for UPS. Marco sent my Iride and Muse and I got a PI notice and I fired off an email freaking out that I paid for UPS (because my last USPS box was stolen at customs). He patiently explained this so now I am the jerk.

Just FYI.


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> The orange is such a pure orange, and in that distressed leather it is a knockout combination.
> 
> Hi I thought I remembered it was your bag I copied.  Do you still have it?



Yes, I still have it. I have not used it for around 6-7 mths. .. because I recieved and still have a few incomming bags. The leather has become very soft [emoji106]
I hope Marco can sourse some more of this leather!


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> Heading out with Baby Julia to do some shopping. Am I the only one who seriously considers selling a bag and then gets it out  and exclaims WHAT WAS I THINKING. I LOVE THIS BAG?
> View attachment 4653904



I was thinking near the end of last year "what was I thinking when I paid so many $$ for a luxury handbag?!" in reference to my Celine Nano Belt which was purchased only in September...! I got it out to use it for a New Year's Eve party and fell in love with it all over again.  Glad I got it, it's perfect for my style and an all-around beautiful and stylish small bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

christinemliu said:


> it is really sad to hear he is struggling even more. I hope to encourage him with a note and hopefully an order in the coming weeks.


As much as I love Marco (which is a lot), he has gotten a lot of advice to reduce the number of options available, but he does the exact opposite. He probably has a good amount of waste, which is expensive, and I'll bet inventory is nearly impossible to manage.

It is so important for small businesses these days to invest in an engaging website and social media strategy. It's a vicious circle when he has no time to market or no money to market, and then doesn't market, so he has no money. He has the soul of an artist so it seems to be super hard for him to compromise some vision for business efficiency.


----------



## TotinScience

luxemadam said:


> Wow, I didn’t know the bags can weigh so much! I am ordering a Soulmate Midi in nappa, does anyone has any reference to the weight of this style in nappa leather? Thanks.


I weighed my soulmate midi (extended handles, Africa leather) and its approx 2-2.1 lbs empty and without a crossbody strap. I think nappa is lighter, so yours might be like 1.7-1.8 maybe?


----------



## Aminu

jbags07 said:


> Agreed, but compared to how difficult it was to figure out last year, i do think its better.
> 
> But the hardest part of this bespoke process is buying a bag you cannot visualize, and i think something like what @TotinScience mentioned would improve sales/hook new customers, if they could see what each style would look like in the various leathers/colors....



I need to see clear visuals before I can make a decision, so I actually photoshop each MM bag I plan to buy in the colour I want. I even sent one of my mock-ups to Marco so he could colour match!


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> As much as I love Marco (which is a lot), he has gotten a lot of advice to reduce the number of options available, but he does the exact opposite. He probably has a good amount of waste, which is expensive, and I'll bet inventory is nearly impossible to manage.
> 
> It is so important for small businesses these days to invest in an engaging website and social media strategy. It's a vicious circle when he has no time to market or no money to market, and then doesn't market, so he has no money. He has the soul of an artist so it seems to be super hard for him to compromise some vision for business efficiency.


I think Marco has tried to stream line and reduce the number of styles offered but we keep asking him for a smaller or larger version of a current bag style. Marco is really too nice to say no to our requests and custom changes. He has said that the special leathers are ways to attract new customers and old customers who haven't ordered in a long time. We all know that he should increase the prices so he can increase his profit margin but he said that his customers are very sensitive to price increase and he had seen a decrease in orders after the last price increase. It really is very tough for him and a competitive market.


----------



## Monaliceke

Cleda said:


> I hope you enjoy the process of coming up with your ideal bag! It is a very rewarding experience. Welcome to the MM club.


Yes, I am learning a lot and certainly enjoying the process to design my own bag! Thanks to all the inspiration I get from this forum


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> I weighed my soulmate midi (extended handles, Africa leather) and its approx 2-2.1 lbs empty and without a crossbody strap. I think nappa is lighter, so yours might be like 1.7-1.8 maybe?


Thank you! Wow, that’s still quite heavy. But since it’s a larger bag, and I don’t usually carry a lot, it should be manageable.... I hope.


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> Finally managed to take half-decent photos of my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi after treatment with Possier Lederbalsam. Really hard to capture the colour, especially the leather being quite shiny and reflecting the bright winter light,  but this is pretty close on my monitor. I needed daylight, so ended up doing photoshoot outdoors on balcony in snowy subzero weather
> 
> View attachment 4653816
> 
> 
> Realized I had not greased / treated the shoulder strap, only the messenger strap, so the shoulder strap can work as a "before" referance...Shoulder strap on the left.
> View attachment 4653813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653814
> 
> The leather is a tad darker and much warmer  in colour than I managed to capture on these photos. Norwegian winter daylight is "cold and blue".


Your Minerva is simply stunning in this leather/color....and thank you for sharing this conditioning process...i am one of those people who has never conditioned any of her bags....your gorgeous pix have inspired me to stop neglecting them...


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> I need to see clear visuals before I can make a decision, so I actually photoshop each MM bag I plan to buy in the colour I want. I even sent one of my mock-ups to Marco so he could colour match!


Thats awesome you can photoshop them like that!  Its hard for me to imagine without clear visuals also....i have no clue how to photoshop though   So its always a risk....but, its much easier now than when i was a newbie...its just really hard deciding which style in which leather/color would look best....i received a white box today full of goodies, and each one was perfect, so i do think the more experienced i get, the fewer mistakes i make....


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Hey ladies! I have a couple of questions. What is the best handle drop for the Juliet Midi? My wrists are about 6 inches and I would like to be able carry it around my wrist when shopping. Also, will I need to specify where to put the rings for the shoulder strap attachment? I remember something about this affecting the look?  Thanks!



There has been much chatter on the thread regarding handle drop on the midi Juliet....there are several different drop lengths we all have....i had a couple arrive with a 2.5 inch drop which was too short for me to hold...i actually received my gray Flor midi Juliet today with my requested drop of 4.5 inches and its perfect for me, allowing for easy holding, wrist and arm carry.  I will take some pix for you if you’d like. It looks like @southernbelle43 ’s midi Juliet she posted today has a similar drop.....i personally think you need that much to make it versatile for wrist/arm carry....

As far as the rings, i think you are referring to the “old” style of the Juliet....the rings used to be placed on opposite corners, but Marco redesigned the bag and the rings are now in the middle on each end.  You can choose to customize the  strap length, which i always do, as i like a nice long strap for crossbody wear. 

What color/leather are you thinking?  Its such a great style. I absolutely love my midi Juliets.  A nice modification is to get a back slip pocket with magnetic closure on the back of the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

I decided to check the drop and it is barely 3 inches even though on the site it says t comes 4.1?  I did not request any specific length but It would be wise to do that.   I only  use them to pick up the Bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> There has been much chatter on the thread regarding handle drop on the midi Juliet....there are several different drop lengths we all have....i had a couple arrive with a 2.5 inch drop which was too short for me to hold...i actually received my gray Flor midi Juliet today with my requested drop of 4.5 inches and its perfect for me, allowing for easy holding, wrist and arm carry.  I will take some pix for you if you’d like. It looks like @southernbelle43 ’s midi Juliet she posted today has a similar drop.....i personally think you need that much to make it versatile for wrist/arm carry....
> 
> As far as the rings, i think you are referring to the “old” style of the Juliet....the rings used to be placed on opposite corners, but Marco redesigned the bag and the rings are now in the middle on each end.  You can choose to customize the  strap length, which i always do, as i like a nice long strap for crossbody wear.
> 
> What color/leather are you thinking?  Its such a great style. I absolutely love my midi Juliets.  A nice modification is to get a back slip pocket with magnetic closure on the back of the bag.


For the rings of the shoulder strap attachment, it would be better to specify what you want.
You should think about whether you would be carrying the bag across the body or just on one side of the shoulder. 
Since the Juliet Midi is not that large, having the rings in the middle suits carrying on one side of the shoulder or across the body. But for the larger Juliet, it would be better to have the rings on opposite corners. I have both placements for the larger Juliet and I find the version with the rings in the middle on each end (of the zippers) is not as comfortable as having them on opposite corners. I do pack the Juliet with quite a lot of things though.


----------



## lulu212121

southernbelle43 said:


> I decided to check the drop and it is barely 3 inches even though on the site it says t comes 4.1?  I did not request any specific length but It would be wise to do that.   I only  use them to pick up the Bag.
> View attachment 4654043


Thank you for the picture! This helps me a lot.


orchidmyst said:


> For the rings of the shoulder strap attachment, it would be better to specify what you want.
> You should think about whether you would be carrying the bag across the body or just on one side of the shoulder.
> Since the Juliet Midi is not that large, having the rings in the middle suits carrying on one side of the shoulder or across the body. But for the larger Juliet, it would be better to have the rings on opposite corners. I have both placements for the larger Juliet and I find the version with the rings in the middle on each end (of the zippers) is not as comfortable as having them on opposite corners. I do pack the Juliet with quite a lot of things though.


Thanks for the explanation. I wasn't sure if how the rings were attached for the strap would affect the wear. I personally like the middle. 

I'm thinking about the new Fiore leather. Not sure the color yet. But then again I would also like a smooshy leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> I think Marco has tried to stream line and reduce the number of styles offered but we keep asking him for a smaller or larger version of a current bag style. Marco is really too nice to say no to our requests and custom changes. He has said that the special leathers are ways to attract new customers and old customers who haven't ordered in a long time. We all know that he should increase the prices so he can increase his profit margin but he said that his customers are very sensitive to price increase and he had seen a decrease in orders after the last price increase. It really is very tough for him and a competitive market.


Yes, there's no easy answer, that's for sure.


----------



## Aminu

jbags07 said:


> Thats awesome you can photoshop them like that!  Its hard for me to imagine without clear visuals also....i have no clue how to photoshop though   So its always a risk....but, its much easier now than when i was a newbie...its just really hard deciding which style in which leather/color would look best....i received a white box today full of goodies, and each one was perfect, so i do think the more experienced i get, the fewer mistakes i make....


If you - or anyone else - would like to see a visual of a new bag you're considering, in a different colour or with different handles, let me know and I can Photoshop it and post it here. The only thing I can't create on Photoshop are metallic colours (since I usually overlay a tint and/or change the temperature, which cannot create that metallic effect). Until Marco can provide this facility on his website, this is the only way I can visualise my future bags!


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for the picture! This helps me a lot.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation. I wasn't sure if how the rings were attached for the strap would affect the wear. I personally like the middle.
> 
> I'm thinking about the new Fiore leather. Not sure the color yet. But then again I would also like a smooshy leather.


Midi or regular Juliet would be stunning in the Fiore....and Juliet is such a classic style, i think it would look great in every color...

I just took some pix of the 4.5 handle drop, modshots carrying it on the arm, And how the handles look with crossbody, with rings attached in the middle of the bag.   I think the handles look and feel ok for crossbody at the 4.5. They do stick up a bit so you just have to get a long enough strap if crossbody wear is a preference. I get all of my straps at a 51 inch length, adjustable with the holes down to 47 inches. But if you have small wrists/arms you could go to a 4 inch drop to have a bit lower profile for crossbody carry.


----------



## jbags07

Aminu said:


> If you - or anyone else - would like to see a visual of a new bag you're considering, in a different colour or with different handles, let me know and I can Photoshop it and post it here. The only thing I can't create on Photoshop are metallic colours (since I usually overlay a tint and/or change the temperature, which cannot create that metallic effect). Until Marco can provide this facility on his website, this is the only way I can visualise my future bags!


You are so sweet and so generous to offer to help us this way!  I can’t thank you enough. And if i am having a hard time visualizing, i will take you up on that offer for sure


----------



## jbags07




----------



## TotinScience

luxemadam said:


> Thank you! Wow, that’s still quite heavy. But since it’s a larger bag, and I don’t usually carry a lot, it should be manageable.... I hope.


Soulmate is definitely not the lightest bag in Marco's collection - there is a lot of leather with all the pleats and robust top handles made of thick nappa, plus lining and an additional middle compartment. I think the worst capacity/weight ratio was Venus - that bag was stunning, but holy buckets it was heavy for how little it could actually fit. The nice thing about MM styles that many ladies commented on is that when worn on a shoulder, bags don't feel all that heavy at all due to thoughtful design Marco has put into them.


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> Thank you! Wow, that’s still quite heavy. But since it’s a larger bag, and I don’t usually carry a lot, it should be manageable.... I hope.


It sounds a lot more than it feels! I would not worry, if I were you. There are Soulmates out there in far heavier leathers


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> Soulmate is definitely not the lightest bag in Marco's collection - there is a lot of leather with all the pleats and robust top handles made of thick nappa, plus lining and an additional middle compartment. I think the worst capacity/weight ratio was Venus - that bag was stunning, but holy buckets it was heavy for how little it could actually fit. The nice thing about MM styles that many ladies commented on is that when worn on a shoulder, bags don't feel all that heavy at all due to thoughtful design Marco has put into them.


Oh dear, I was thinking of ordering the Venus in nappa too as I thought it is a very interesting style but nobody talks about it here....or maybe I haven’t seen any post about it yet. Do you have a Venus too? What’s the weight like?


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> It sounds a lot more than it feels! I would not worry, if I were you. There are Soulmates out there in far heavier leathers


Oh, that’s great news for me! Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

luxemadam said:


> Oh dear, I was thinking of ordering the Venus in nappa too as I thought it is a very interesting style but nobody talks about it here....or maybe I haven’t seen any post about it yet. Do you have a Venus too? What’s the weight like?


I used to have a Venus in Verona and it was one of the most gorgeous bags I've ever owned, from Marco or otherwise. I wanted to get it in Nappa as well at first, but another lovely TPFer had hers and it developed a bit of corner wear, since there are A LOT of corners and they are not really protected. I believe the Venus I had was at least 3 lbs or so due to the fact that it's essentially 3 totes stitched together, with robust hardware top straps. As each compartment would push against another one, if the bag is overloaded, it would accordion out, which I was not a fan of. It's a beautiful style, but ultimately is more for light wear as opposed to for being a good everyday bag, IMO.


----------



## jbags07

I have another package that was shipped in 1/8 through the post office. When i click on the link to try to track it, it won’t recognize the tracking number. I seem to recall it being mentioned on this thread an alternate site to track? Does anyone know the link? TIA


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> It sounds a lot more than it feels! I would not worry, if I were you. There are Soulmates out there in far heavier leathers


For sure, it definitely doesn't feel heavy on a shoulder, more if it's handheld or crossbody . I am also spoiled by owning a few super light nylon and vegan leather bags AND I tend to carry a lot, so my perspective is a lot more sensitive than most to that aspect of a bag .


----------



## Kimbashop

luxemadam said:


> @djfmn and @carterazo Thank you! I am already discussing my order with Marco. I wasn’t expecting that he replied to me almost immediately. Very impressive customer service.


Welcome! What are you planning to order?


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Heading out with Baby Julia to do some shopping. Am I the only one who seriously considers selling a bag and then gets it out  and exclaims WHAT WAS I THINKING. I LOVE THIS BAG?
> View attachment 4653904


She is softening up nicely.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Finally managed to take half-decent photos of my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi after treatment with Possier Lederbalsam. Really hard to capture the colour, especially the leather being quite shiny and reflecting the bright winter light,  but this is pretty close on my monitor. I needed daylight, so ended up doing photoshoot outdoors on balcony in snowy subzero weather
> 
> View attachment 4653816
> 
> 
> Realized I had not greased / treated the shoulder strap, only the messenger strap, so the shoulder strap can work as a "before" referance...Shoulder strap on the left.
> View attachment 4653813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653814
> 
> The leather is a tad darker and much warmer  in colour than I managed to capture on these photos. Norwegian winter daylight is "cold and blue".


That bag is gorgeous! What a beautiful dark berry color.


----------



## Fancyfree

I ordered the "classic" Soulmate Midi and a Phoebe in Deep Blue Africa. But I want more..... It is the most magical leather I have ever seen. But I can't make up my mind which other bags to order.

I'd love to know what bag models you lot have ordered from the new batches of Africa leather, so that I know what reveals to look forward to and learn from 

(I suspect I have scrutinized every MM Africa photo allready on the w.w.w. !)


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> I used to have a Venus in Verona and it was one of the most gorgeous bags I've ever owned, from Marco or otherwise. I wanted to get it in Nappa as well at first, but another lovely TPFer had hers and it developed a bit of corner wear, since there are A LOT of corners and they are not really protected. I believe the Venus I had was at least 3 lbs or so due to the fact that it's essentially 3 totes stitched together, with robust hardware top straps. As each compartment would push against another one, if the bag is overloaded, it would accordion out, which I was not a fan of. It's a beautiful style, but ultimately is more for light wear as opposed to for being a good everyday bag, IMO.


I just did a search and found the picture you posted some time ago. It’s indeed a very beautiful bag! But 3 lbs is a lot if it doesn’t hold much. Even though I don’t carry much, I wouldn’t like to lug around a half-full bag. I thought my LV Cappucines is very heavy, weighing at 1.4 kg when empty, but it can hold a lot if I need to carry more. Anyway I have worn it only a few times over the last 5 years  because of the weight. I guess I need to reconsider carefully before I decide on the Venus. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!



Kimbashop said:


> Welcome! What are you planning to order?


Thank you. I am waiting for quotes on the Soulmate Midi, Little Minerva and Venus. All in colorblock, various leather combinations. I am very excited.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> That bag is gorgeous! What a beautiful dark berry color.


Yes she managed to capture the color which I was not able to do above when I posted the Midi Juliet picture taken with the iPhone.  It makes the colors so washed out!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Black metallic Iride and arctic small Muse scheduled for Monday!


----------



## Kimbashop

I echo a lot of what has already been said about Marco and his business. I did have a couple of thoughts, for what it is worth: 1). finding someone who could work pro-bono (or for bags!) with graphic design and marketing experience -- perhaps someone retired or, alternatively, a graphic design/web design grad student who needs a thesis project or an independent study (seriously, there are some talented students out there); 2) Produce a certain volume of bag styles to keep them in stock, pre-made and ready to ship. Like @ohmisseevee, I was overwhelmed when I first started ordering MM bags. I lurked a while on the thread before ordering because I had a hard time figuring out where to even start.

Although I love bespoking (is that a verb? it is now), it was great to purchase a sample bag -- the midi Aurora -- in which I didn't have to think about what I wanted and could trust Marco's artistic vision regarding leather, color, lining and hardware for the bag design. And it came in 4 (FOUR!) days which satisfied that gotta-have-it-now itch that I admittedly get. Which makes me wonder: I don't know if he has the cashflow, but could he produce a few bags like the Penelope Messenger and other best sellers and market those for immediate purchase on his site, in addition to continuing his bespoke model? That would satisfy the worry that first-time buyers have about the delay in the order, and also, could give him some immediate payoff.

Well, I don't really know exactly how to direct my ideas here, except just to join the chorus of suggestions. I really appreciate hearing everyone's insights. It shows how caring this community can be.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> Black metallic Iride and arctic small Muse scheduled for Monday!


Can't wait to see both! Those choices sound stunning for both styles. I have been really curious about both leathers.


----------



## orchidmyst

jbags07 said:


> I have another package that was shipped in 1/8 through the post office. When i click on the link to try to track it, it won’t recognize the tracking number. I seem to recall it being mentioned on this thread an alternate site to track? Does anyone know the link? TIA


You can try: https://www.17track.net/en


----------



## ohmisseevee

@jbags07 , @southernbelle43 suggested https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online earlier in this thread!


----------



## Monaliceke

I need some advice on the double strap drop for the Soulmate Midi. I am planning to wear it only as a shoulder bag, without the messenger strap. I wonder what would be the most comfortable strap drop for the dual handles for shoulder wear. I asked for 24 cm drop but not sure if that’s enough. For reference, I am 5.5’ and around 120 lbs, small body frame. Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> @jbags07 , @southernbelle43 suggested https://www.parcelmonitor.com/track-it-online earlier in this thread!


Thank you @ohmisseevee   I just tried it and it cannot find my parcel. Was hoping not to bother Marco but i will shoot him an email....


----------



## jbags07

orchidmyst said:


> You can try: https://www.17track.net/en


Thank you


----------



## ohmisseevee

I just got an email from Marco about my next shipment - supposed to arrive on Monday!!

This is going to be my Victoria Midi in dark amethyst Verona, and Juliet Midi in Eggplant Laminato Metallic.  I also ordered a card holder in purple Pebbled leather...

Guess it's obvious what my favorite color is.


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> I need some advice on the double strap drop for the Soulmate Midi. I am planning to wear it only as a shoulder bag, without the messenger strap. I wonder what would be the most comfortable strap drop for the dual handles for shoulder wear. I asked for 24 cm drop but not sure if that’s enough. For reference, I am 5.5’ and around 120 lbs, small body frame. Thanks!


I am 5’6." and the length of 25 cm. has worked for me.  I recommend you find a bag that you already have with a strap drop you like and measure it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

ohmisseevee said:


> I just got an email from Marco about my next shipment - supposed to arrive on Monday!!
> 
> This is going to be my Victoria Midi in dark amethyst Verona, and Juliet Midi in Eggplant Laminato Metallic.  I also ordered a card holder in purple Pebbled leather...
> 
> Guess it's obvious what my favorite color is.


Monday or Tuesday will be reveal days!


----------



## lulu212121

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4654075
> View attachment 4654072
> View attachment 4654073
> View attachment 4654074


Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. I think that size looks fine, too. I am going to see what I have buried in my closet  and study this. I've never really paid attention to the handle drop too much before. The pink Juliet Marco has on his website made the handles seem like this could be an issue for me. I remember some conversations a while back about this.  

I also want to order an Iride and possibly the newer size Modena.


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. I think that size looks fine, too. I am going to see what I have buried in my closet  and study this. I've never really paid attention to the handle drop too much before. The pink Juliet Marco has on his website made the handles seem like this could be an issue for me. I remember some conversations a while back about this.
> 
> I also want to order an Iride and possibly the newer size Modena.


Happy to help  

I have an Iride, and i recommend this bag too. Its fabulous. A great smaller bag...i forget which strap it comes with, but i ordered extras to make it more versatile. So i have a short shoulder chain strap. A long crossbody chain strap. And i ordered a leather strap for more casual use. I am with you regarding that new Little Modena!  Its on my list too. Just beautiful! 

Any particular leathers or colors for either bag?  I chose a special leather for my Iride...i think its a great bag to showcase any cool leathers if you intend to use it as an evening bag....Marco sometimes has interesting special leathers around if you ask.....


----------



## Kimbashop

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. I think that size looks fine, too. I am going to see what I have buried in my closet  and study this. I've never really paid attention to the handle drop too much before. The pink Juliet Marco has on his website made the handles seem like this could be an issue for me. I remember some conversations a while back about this.
> 
> I also want to order an Iride and possibly the newer size Modena.



The handles you see on the pink Juliet are the same ones that I have my midi Juliet. They are a very low drop and do not allow for wrist or arm carry.  I would definitely recommend getting a higher handle if you want to wrist carry the bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

jbags07 said:


> Happy to help
> 
> I have an Iride, and i recommend this bag too. Its fabulous. A great smaller bag...i forget which strap it comes with, but i ordered extras to make it more versatile. So i have a short shoulder chain strap. A long crossbody chain strap. And i ordered a leather strap for more casual use. I am with you regarding that new Little Modena!  Its on my list too. Just beautiful!
> 
> Any particular leathers or colors for either bag?  I chose a special leather for my Iride...i think its a great bag to showcase any cool leathers if you intend to use it as an evening bag....Marco sometimes has interesting special leathers around if you ask.....



The iride is definitely on my list - I want it for an evening bag or a slightly fancier day/event bag. Unfortunately, I also just ordered a Stella in Lead Africa from Marco for this same purpose, so I'm going to wait until I receive it to see if I'm still itching for the Iride later!  It is just too pretty, and I love the way the front flap curves.


----------



## lulu212121

jbags07 said:


> Happy to help
> 
> I have an Iride, and i recommend this bag too. Its fabulous. A great smaller bag...i forget which strap it comes with, but i ordered extras to make it more versatile. So i have a short shoulder chain strap. A long crossbody chain strap. And i ordered a leather strap for more casual use. I am with you regarding that new Little Modena!  Its on my list too. Just beautiful!
> 
> Any particular leathers or colors for either bag?  I chose a special leather for my Iride...i think its a great bag to showcase any cool leathers if you intend to use it as an evening bag....Marco sometimes has interesting special leathers around if you ask.....


Yes! The Iride is going to be an evening bag for me! I'm going to see what leathers he has. I'm hoping he has some good ones left over since it's a smaller bag.


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> The iride is definitely on my list - I want it for an evening bag or a slightly fancier day/event bag. Unfortunately, I also just ordered a Stella in Lead Africa from Marco for this same purpose, so I'm going to wait until I receive it to see if I'm still itching for the Iride later!  It is just too pretty, and I love the way the front flap curves.


Oohhh the Stella will be amazing in lead Africa. Looking foward to your reveal!


----------



## jbags07

lulu212121 said:


> Yes! The Iride is going to be an evening bag for me! I'm going to see what leathers he has. I'm hoping he has some good ones left over since it's a smaller bag.


I think Iride would look great in any of Marcos leathers and colors. But definitely will be a stand out in a special leather ....mine is in a silvery glitter suede....will be interested to see what you ultimately choose!


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> So many really important issues coming up. over the last pages.
> 
> I think the order-pages should be removed.
> 
> It's probably too much work to make pictures of all bags in all colours (even though that would of course be great)
> 
> Instead maybe just _one_ set of pictures  of each bag style from every angle, together with the written info about size, zips,pockets,- all that text is allready there. And then on the same page, links to all the leather types he would reccommend for that style bag.
> Maybe a general pricelist for the extras for _all _bags (longer/shorter messenger strap, hardwear etc.)
> 
> I think we / someone needs to prepare and present a few simple steps as to how to make the website more user-friendly for potential new customers. I don't think we should tell him he needs to make changes without giving spesific, not-too-laboursome suggestions...
> 
> @djfmn, you've visited Marco... Would you feel comfortable conveying our ideas to him?


Yes I did visit him last year in Italy. He is a very kind man and so willing to work with all his customers. He is definitely open to any feedback from customers. I will pass this information along to him. As it was previously mentioned he works very hard and long hours trying to make his handbag business work for him and for all of us his customers. He told me that around 1984 there were about if I remember correctly 170 or so independent handbag makers in the area he is - called the Marche district which is well known for leather handbag and shoe makers. He is now one of two independent handbag makers left. It is so sad that this is a dying art. He is a 3rd generation handbag maker and makes his bags the old fashioned way by hand. Meaning this is not a production factory each of our beautiful bags are cut and stitched by Italian leather craftsman and not outsourced to countries with less expensive labor using less expensive materials and cutting corners to save on costs. Each bag is lovingly made by Marco and his very capable staff. Unfortunately due to the very strict Italian privacy laws I was not able to take any photos of the workshop or the people. He told me that Italy has some of the strictest privacy laws in the EU. All I have are the memories of the wonderful workshop and being introduced to his great staff who were so gracious and welcoming as well as being able to watch the process of this incredible art and skill of making beautiful leather Italian handbags one bag at a time. All MM customers know about that glorious smell of leather when the white box arrives from Italy and you open it. Imagine that smell about a 100 fold because that is what the workshop and the store room where the bags are made and all the leathers are kept smells like. My DH said to Marco be careful because my spouse will want to set up a camp bed here and spend the night with the wonderful leather smell. It was quite intoxicating. As you can probably tell the visit to MM workshop was one of the highlights of my vacation in Italy last year. It was as I keep telling everyone AMAZING.


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi all! I have been silently lurking around, checking this thread for the past few months or so while contemplating whether to purchase or not to purchase a Massaccesi handbag. 

I am actually saving up for Moynat Cabotin and Hermès Kelly but i think LVMH conglomerate and Hermès International can wait a bit longer for my money! 

I am thinking of ordering little Valerie in the new fiore leather. Can't decide between deep red or scarlet red though.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I am 5’6." and the length of 25 cm. has worked for me.  I recommend you find a bag that you already have with a strap drop you like and measure it.


Thanks, I based on the measurements of my other bags and thought 24 cm would work for me. I don’t have any bag that measures exactly the drop I want, so I am taking a bit of guessing here. Does your 25 cm drop wear easily over a thin coat?


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> Yes I did visit him last year in Italy. He is a very kind man and so willing to work with all his customers. He is definitely open to any feedback from customers. I will pass this information along to him. As it was previously mentioned he works very hard and long hours trying to make his handbag business work for him and for all of us his customers. He told me that around 1984 there were about if I remember correctly 170 or so independent handbag makers in the area he is - called the Marche district which is well known for leather handbag and shoe makers. He is now one of two independent handbag makers left. It is so sad that this is a dying art. He is a 3rd generation handbag maker and makes his bags the old fashioned way by hand. Meaning this is not a production factory each of our beautiful bags are cut and stitched by Italian leather craftsman and not outsourced to countries with less expensive labor using less expensive materials and cutting corners to save on costs. Each bag is lovingly made by Marco and his very capable staff. Unfortunately due to the very strict Italian privacy laws I was not able to take any photos of the workshop or the people. He told me that Italy has some of the strictest privacy laws in the EU. All I have are the memories of the wonderful workshop and being introduced to his great staff who were so gracious and welcoming as well as being able to watch the process of this incredible art and skill of making beautiful leather Italian handbags one bag at a time. All MM customers know about that glorious smell of leather when the white box arrives from Italy and you open it. Imagine that smell about a 100 fold because that is what the workshop and the store room where the bags are made and all the leathers are kept smells like. My DH said to Marco be careful because my spouse will want to set up a camp bed here and spend the night with the wonderful leather smell. It was quite intoxicating. As you can probably tell the visit to MM workshop was one of the highlights of my vacation in Italy last year. It was as I keep telling everyone AMAZING.


Wow, you made me feel like visiting Marco’s workshop too. I am from Belgium, not too far away from Italy. I should plan my next vacation there....haha... big risk for my wallet! DH won’t be too excited about this idea.


----------



## Cleda

@luxemadam Do also consider the height of the bag too, when deciding on your preference. For me personally, if I plan to shoulder carry a bag, the handle drop at minimum needs to be long enough for me to comfortably wear on my shoulder, and at maximum needs to allow me to comfortable reach to the bottom of my bad. For shoulder bags, I dislike having the bottom of my bag hang lower than my fingertips. I like to be able to comfortably reach my stuff at the bottom of my bag, instead of having to lift the bag up by a handle.

My soulmate midi was ordered with a shortened adjustable handle drop of 12-18cm, as I wanted to arm carry it. But I can still carry it over my shoulder with strap length at the middle hole, if I am not wearing a thick jacket or coat.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> Yes I did visit him last year in Italy. He is a very kind man and so willing to work with all his customers. He is definitely open to any feedback from customers. I will pass this information along to him. As it was previously mentioned he works very hard and long hours trying to make his handbag business work for him and for all of us his customers. He told me that around 1984 there were about if I remember correctly 170 or so independent handbag makers in the area he is - called the Marche district which is well known for leather handbag and shoe makers. He is now one of two independent handbag makers left. It is so sad that this is a dying art. He is a 3rd generation handbag maker and makes his bags the old fashioned way by hand. Meaning this is not a production factory each of our beautiful bags are cut and stitched by Italian leather craftsman and not outsourced to countries with less expensive labor using less expensive materials and cutting corners to save on costs. Each bag is lovingly made by Marco and his very capable staff. Unfortunately due to the very strict Italian privacy laws I was not able to take any photos of the workshop or the people. He told me that Italy has some of the strictest privacy laws in the EU. All I have are the memories of the wonderful workshop and being introduced to his great staff who were so gracious and welcoming as well as being able to watch the process of this incredible art and skill of making beautiful leather Italian handbags one bag at a time. All MM customers know about that glorious smell of leather when the white box arrives from Italy and you open it. Imagine that smell about a 100 fold because that is what the workshop and the store room where the bags are made and all the leathers are kept smells like. My DH said to Marco be careful because my spouse will want to set up a camp bed here and spend the night with the wonderful leather smell. It was quite intoxicating. As you can probably tell the visit to MM workshop was one of the highlights of my vacation in Italy last year. It was as I keep telling everyone AMAZING.



I love your description of your visit, I can really picture it in my mind. If there ever is a candle made with the scent of the MM workshop, I'd certainly snap up a bunch!


----------



## Monaliceke

Cleda said:


> @luxemadam Do also consider the height of the bag too, when deciding on your preference. For me personally, if I plan to shoulder carry a bag, the handle drop at minimum needs to be long enough for me to comfortably wear on my shoulder, and at maximum needs to allow me to comfortable reach to the bottom of my bad. For shoulder bags, I dislike having the bottom of my bag hang lower than my fingertips. I like to be able to comfortably reach my stuff at the bottom of my bag, instead of having to lift the bag up by a handle.
> 
> My soulmate midi was ordered with a shortened adjustable handle drop of 12-18cm, as I wanted to arm carry it. But I can still carry it over my shoulder with strap length at the middle hole, if I am not wearing a thick jacket or coat.


That’s exactly my consideration for strap drop, since the height of the bag is already 32 cm, I don’t want it to hang too low on my body.

I didn’t think of an adjustable strap. That’s a great idea. I will ask for that option too! Thanks.


----------



## TotinScience

It is also important to remember where the strap is attached on the bag. For example, I asked Marco for the same strap length on my juliet midi as on little Valerie, as I found it to be great length. However, since juliet strap is attached sort of mid-bag, it ended up sitting a bit higher. Not a big deal for me after all, but something to think about .


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> Thanks, I based on the measurements of my other bags and thought 24 cm would work for me. I don’t have any bag that measures exactly the drop I want, so I am taking a bit of guessing here. Does your 25 cm drop wear easily over a thin coat?


I spent a couple of weeks in the same dilemma as you.
Then somebody suggested me making a Soulmate mock-up. I trimmed a large paper carrier bag to Soulmate Midi size and cut strips of paper for handles. I concluded I wanted a 7 cm increase in strap drop 


Marco explained to me that I should focus on strap / handle _DROP_, not the length. Because the same length will have very different drops depending on how and where the straps are fastened. And it is the drop that matters to the user. The red arrow indicates the handle _drop.

_


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD, my little ms sunshine


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I just got an email from Marco about my next shipment - supposed to arrive on Monday!!
> 
> This is going to be my Victoria Midi in dark amethyst Verona, and Juliet Midi in Eggplant Laminato Metallic.  I also ordered a card holder in purple Pebbled leather...
> 
> Guess it's obvious what my favorite color is.


My favorite color is purple too.
So interested in knowing which leather is your favorite.


----------



## orchidmyst

luxemadam said:


> I need some advice on the double strap drop for the Soulmate Midi. I am planning to wear it only as a shoulder bag, without the messenger strap. I wonder what would be the most comfortable strap drop for the dual handles for shoulder wear. I asked for 24 cm drop but not sure if that’s enough. For reference, I am 5.5’ and around 120 lbs, small body frame. Thanks!


Do you wear thick winter coats? You have to factor in the thickness if you do.
The Soulmate Midi has a bit less room than the other MM styles because the width between the straps is about 4 inches.
Check your usual shoulder bags and your usual handle drop should work.


----------



## orchidmyst

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all! I have been silently lurking around, checking this thread for the past few months or so while contemplating whether to purchase or not to purchase a Massaccesi handbag.
> 
> I am actually saving up for Moynat Cabotin and Hermès Kelly but i think LVMH conglomerate and Hermès International can wait a bit longer for my money!
> 
> I am thinking of ordering little Valerie in the new fiore leather. Can't decide between deep red or scarlet red though.


Welcome! 
So excited for you and your first order!

Both the deep red and scarlet red are very bold, it really depends on your wardrobe and which would match more.
Personally, I think scarlet red matches with most colors more and you might as well go all the way.
Just remember to ask for extra backing as fiore leather is more soft and you may want the bag to retain its shape and not slouch that much as time passes.
Now the next question is what lining color would you pick?


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Thanks, I based on the measurements of my other bags and thought 24 cm would work for me. I don’t have any bag that measures exactly the drop I want, so I am taking a bit of guessing here. Does your 25 cm drop wear easily over a thin coat?


A thin one yes.


----------



## Monaliceke

orchidmyst said:


> Do you wear thick winter coats? You have to factor in the thickness if you do.
> The Soulmate Midi has a bit less room than the other MM styles because the width between the straps is about 4 inches.
> Check your usual shoulder bags and your usual handle drop should work.


Yes, I do wear thick winter coats sometimes. However, I don’t plan to wear this bag during the coldest winter months. I ordered the Little Minerva for wearing over thicker coats  Thanks for highlighting this point! I agree it’s a very important aspect to consider when deciding on handbags...haha


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> A thin one yes.


Thanks! Marco suggested to go for an adjustable strap from 23 to 27 cm drop length. I am sure it will work for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! Marco suggested to go for an adjustable strap from 23 to 27 cm drop length. I am sure it will work for me.


Sounds perfect!  Isn’t it fun to be able to order what you want!  Spread the word.


----------



## Monaliceke

Yes, spread the word! I will


----------



## Kimbashop

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all! I have been silently lurking around, checking this thread for the past few months or so while contemplating whether to purchase or not to purchase a Massaccesi handbag.
> 
> I am actually saving up for Moynat Cabotin and Hermès Kelly but i think LVMH conglomerate and Hermès International can wait a bit longer for my money!
> 
> I am thinking of ordering little Valerie in the new fiore leather. Can't decide between deep red or scarlet red though.


Welcome! I think the scarlet red would be beautiful if you like bright reds. The deep red might go with more though. Do you like your bags stiff or slouchy? The leather will likely be soft and the bag might reflect that. You could ask for extra backing if you want a more structured bag, like someone else suggested. Either way I think it will make for a fun bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Cleda said:


> I love your description of your visit, I can really picture it in my mind. If there ever is a candle made with the scent of the MM workshop, I'd certainly snap up a bunch!


Someone call Tom Ford. Leather, sweat and fabric is kind of his deal. 

I decided to list one of my bags to make room for the two new ones. I'm really trying to streamline my collection into bags I actually use.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I spent a couple of weeks in the same dilemma as you.
> Then somebody suggested me making a Soulmate mock-up. I trimmed a large paper carrier bag to Soulmate Midi size and cut strips of paper for handles. I concluded I wanted a 7 cm increase in strap drop
> View attachment 4654425
> 
> Marco explained to me that I should focus on strap / handle _DROP_, not the length. Because the same length will have very different drops depending on how and where the straps are fastened. And it is the drop that matters to the user. The red arrow indicates the handle _drop.
> View attachment 4654424
> _


Excellent.  I like a 10-11 inch “drop” but actually had not thought of where it attaches.  Fortunately I am not picky at all about length with the exception of it being crossbody..that is way too long for me.  I hate crossbody. I am like the Princess and Pea..having that strap come across my chest makes me feel like I cannot breathe.  I know I am weird, lol.


----------



## christinemliu

luxemadam said:


> Thanks! Marco suggested to go for an adjustable strap from 23 to 27 cm drop length. I am sure it will work for me.


I am 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day haha and 23-24 cm is about perfect for me on the Soulmate Midi. The ladies here have been so fast at responding haha, I took a picture and it was already pointed out that the straps are adjustable. Here is the pic anyway:


Ah, my first Massaccesi direct from Marco and will never leave my collection: dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with nappa brown straps!

I also wanted to highlight an unsung hero...my 11 year old daughter used my Flora today and they were both so cute. The cognac merinos has broken in (it's showing up more yellowy/orangey than it is, it's a tan brown):


With a convenient slip pocket and card slots:


A chain strap and a wristlet...you can add a leather strap too if you desire:


A cute quick errand bag that would be a nice gift!


----------



## Carrots808

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all! I have been silently lurking around, checking this thread for the past few months or so while contemplating whether to purchase or not to purchase a Massaccesi handbag.
> 
> I am actually saving up for Moynat Cabotin and Hermès Kelly but i think LVMH conglomerate and Hermès International can wait a bit longer for my money!
> 
> I am thinking of ordering little Valerie in the new fiore leather. Can't decide between deep red or scarlet red though.




Hi there @Greenredapple! I’m also considering a little Valerie. The deep red looks great in Fiore. You won’t have regrets ordering an MM bag. Every time I use my Juliet and Juliet Midi, I can’t help but think of the quality of his leather. On Black Friday, I scored the websites of premier designers and department stores and I was really hoping to buy another designer bag. Nothing was striking for me. Honestly, I ended up ordering more MM bags. Marco’s bags are very different and his special leather options are great. Hope you enjoy your bag!


----------



## Monaliceke

christinemliu said:


> I am 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day haha and 23-24 cm is about perfect for me on the Soulmate Midi. The ladies here have been so fast at responding haha, I took a picture and it was already pointed out that the straps are adjustable. Here is the pic anyway:
> View attachment 4654866
> 
> Ah, my first Massaccesi direct from Marco and will never leave my collection: dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with nappa brown straps!
> 
> I also wanted to highlight an unsung hero...my 11 year old daughter used my Flora today and they were both so cute. The cognac merinos has broken in (it's showing up more yellowy/orangey than it is, it's a tan brown):
> View attachment 4654868
> 
> With a convenient slip pocket and card slots:
> View attachment 4654870
> 
> A chain strap and a wristlet...you can add a leather strap too if you desire:
> View attachment 4654891
> 
> A cute quick errand bag that would be a nice gift!



Dark chocolate is such a beautiful and versatile color to wear. I didn’t know that the standard Soulmate Midi comes with a adjustable shoulder strap. Thank you for sharing. I am happy to hear that 24 cm works for you, so I know it should work for me too.


----------



## Fancyfree

A great Sabrina review, @TotinScience ! 

What breed is your supercute dog?


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> A great Sabrina review, @TotinScience !
> 
> What breed is your supercute dog?


Oh yay! Marco did post it, I wasn’t sure if he got my email. The dog is a mystery rescue, we think she probably has a good deal of Schnauzer in her .


----------



## Greenredapple

orchidmyst said:


> Welcome!
> So excited for you and your first order!
> 
> Both the deep red and scarlet red are very bold, it really depends on your wardrobe and which would match more.
> Personally, I think scarlet red matches with most colors more and you might as well go all the way.
> Just remember to ask for extra backing as fiore leather is more soft and you may want the bag to retain its shape and not slouch that much as time passes.
> Now the next question is what lining color would you pick?





Kimbashop said:


> Welcome! I think the scarlet red would be beautiful if you like bright reds. The deep red might go with more though. Do you like your bags stiff or slouchy? The leather will likely be soft and the bag might reflect that. You could ask for extra backing if you want a more structured bag, like someone else suggested. Either way I think it will make for a fun bag.



Thank you @Carrots808 @orchidmyst  and @Kimbashop 

In terms of my wardrobe both would have been a great choice, since I wear a lot of blacks, greys, reds, whites and navys. In the end I chose crimson red because it was brighter and it matched my Ferragamo varina flats. I chose red lining to match the leather. And I requested extra backing  Can't wait for the bag to arrrive in the spring.

At the beginning I was a wee bit nervous about the ordering business through email. I was positively surprised of how smooth and swift the transaction was. Obviously, reading through this thread helped tremendously, but it wasn't as complicated as I initially anticipated. I send the bespoke inquiry late last night, received a reply today at noon, and then confirmed  and paid my order few hours later. I expected the whole process to be min. 2-3 working days affair.

Browsing this thread has made me realize how hard Marco works, so I am rooting for him and his team. It feels wrong that only the high end premium luxury brands or the very cheap mass produced handbags can survive in the competitive handbag market


----------



## Monaliceke

Greenredapple said:


> Thank you @Carrots808 @orchidmyst  and @Kimbashop
> 
> In terms of my wardrobe both would have been a great choice, since I wear a lot of blacks, greys, reds, whites and navys. In the end I chose crimson red because it was brighter and it matched my Ferragamo varina flats. I chose red lining to match the leather. And I requested extra backing  Can't wait for the bag to arrrive in the spring.
> 
> At the beginning I was a wee bit nervous about the ordering business through email. I was positively surprised of how smooth and swift the transaction was. Obviously, reading through this thread helped tremendously, but it wasn't as complicated as I initially anticipated. I send the bespoke inquiry late last night, received a reply today at noon, and then confirmed  and paid my order few hours later. I expected the whole process to be min. 2-3 working days affair.
> 
> Browsing this thread has made me realize how hard Marco works, so I am rooting for him and his team. It feels wrong that only the high end premium luxury brands or the very cheap mass produced handbags can survive in the competitive handbag market


Wow, you are really fast with making up your mind to order in less than a day  I thought I was fast when I sent my request on Thursday evening and confirmed my order this morning. You beat me! 

I totally agree with you and honestly speaking, I have completely lost interest in the high end luxury brands, sold most of them in 2019. Now looking forward to receive my order from Marco. Who knows, I might get rid of all my other bags to buy more bespoke bags that would probably suit my lifestyle better.


----------



## christinemliu

luxemadam said:


> Dark chocolate is such a beautiful and versatile color to wear. I didn’t know that the standard Soulmate Midi comes with a adjustable shoulder strap. Thank you for sharing. I am happy to hear that 24 cm works for you, so I know it should work for me too.


You are welcome! The shoulder straps adjust and even are removeable; it is pretty cool. This means that if you ever want to change them out, you can! These shoulder straps are kind of magical, they make the bag feel light even when loaded up.
It's a little different though with the long strap (it comes standard with a messenger/crossbody strap as well). If you plan to use that frequently, I would recommend springing to make it wider, I think it's just 16€ extra. Since the Soulmate Midi can hold a lot, it's nice to have the wider strap if you are wearing it crossbody for a longer period of time.
You are getting one of the classics I feel. At least for me, it's the first MM style that really caught my eye and at the time, this thread was exploding with excitement over the Soulmate. "She" really is a huggable companion .


----------



## Monaliceke

christinemliu said:


> You are welcome! The shoulder straps adjust and even are removeable; it is pretty cool. This means that if you ever want to change them out, you can! These shoulder straps are kind of magical, they make the bag feel light even when loaded up.
> It's a little different though with the long strap (it comes standard with a messenger/crossbody strap as well). If you plan to use that frequently, I would recommend springing to make it wider, I think it's just 16€ extra. Since the Soulmate Midi can hold a lot, it's nice to have the wider strap if you are wearing it crossbody for a longer period of time.
> You are getting one of the classics I feel. At least for me, it's the first MM style that really caught my eye and at the time, this thread was exploding with excitement over the Soulmate. "She" really is a huggable companion .


I agree that I fell in love with this style the moment I saw it. I am planning to wear her only as a shoulder bag & I ordered mine without the messenger strap. What do you mean by ‘springing to make it wider’?


----------



## christinemliu

luxemadam said:


> I agree that I fell in love with this style the moment I saw it. I am planning to wear her only as a shoulder bag & I ordered mine without the messenger strap. What do you mean by ‘springing to make it wider’?


I just meant paying an additional fee to make the strap wider than the standard width ! Sorry I wasn't clear!


----------



## christinemliu

Greenredapple said:


> Thank you @Carrots808 @orchidmyst  and @Kimbashop
> 
> In terms of my wardrobe both would have been a great choice, since I wear a lot of blacks, greys, reds, whites and navys. In the end I chose crimson red because it was brighter and it matched my Ferragamo varina flats. I chose red lining to match the leather. And I requested extra backing  Can't wait for the bag to arrrive in the spring.
> 
> At the beginning I was a wee bit nervous about the ordering business through email. I was positively surprised of how smooth and swift the transaction was. Obviously, reading through this thread helped tremendously, but it wasn't as complicated as I initially anticipated. I send the bespoke inquiry late last night, received a reply today at noon, and then confirmed  and paid my order few hours later. I expected the whole process to be min. 2-3 working days affair.
> 
> Browsing this thread has made me realize how hard Marco works, so I am rooting for him and his team. It feels wrong that only the high end premium luxury brands or the very cheap mass produced handbags can survive in the competitive handbag market


Welcome to MM @Greenredapple (cool handle by the way!)! That will be an awesome statement bag for sure. It'd be great if you could post some pics as a reveal when she arrives!
There are so many unexpected benefits to this process, but it's so hard to explain isn't it! The quality of customer service, the ability to customized pretty much anything, good things come to those who wait, the packaging, the personalized tag...anyway, welcome again!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am planning to order a Zhoe Legend. I am in love with Bordeaux Vacchetta but I don't want my Zhoe Legend to be heavy...  And it has a lot more leather than the Zhoe.

I'd be really grateful if an owner of Zhoe Legend in Vacchetta and an owner of Zhoe Legend in Cuioio Toscano can tell me what they weigh "strapless"


----------



## Monaliceke

christinemliu said:


> I just meant paying an additional fee to make the strap wider than the standard width ! Sorry I wasn't clear!


No problem, thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> I don't have a Minerva but I am placing an order for the Little Minerva in Brick-Ochre. I ordered it in the standard flap after comparing photos on this thread. I realised I like the look of the top of the pockets peeking out. I feel it makes the design more unique and gives it some character. However, you should consider how you will use those 2 pockets. You can see how the pockets can be exposed and decide if you can accept it: <a href="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-143#post-28295954">Massaccesi Handbags</a>


I am perusing through Minerva pics because I am planning my next MM bag purchase...Hi @Cleda! Have you gotten your brick ochre Little Minerva yet? I would love to see pics of that one...


----------



## carterazo

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot help it. It is just the way I *look. *Glad that I am not alone. RBFs unite!



Same here!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I've admired the Sabrina but thought "it's not for me". Becuse I like it best when carried on the shoulder, "arm through hole". And on every photo I could find with the bag carried like this, the owner or model was slim or skinny... I thought my own, not so slim arm, would not fit. So Marco sent me a leather template! And it is way big enough for my arm and shoulder !
> 
> I am planning my Sabrina to be grey or anthracite on the inside, black on the outside.


I love my two Sabrinas! I carry mine on the arm hole most of the time. I carried the  fucshia one on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> My first was a midi in brown Merinos with a marine lining.  I sold it on impulse or out of guilt because I was buying bags right and left back then. I have had an orange bag on my wish list for a while and I wanted a bag In Tuscania leather. In browsing through Marco’s web site it dawned on me that a Sabrina midi would be a perfect bag to show case this bright color with its unique style.  So I am eagerly awaiting this bag:
> 
> View attachment 4653552


She's so beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Finally managed to take half-decent photos of my Bordeaux Vacchetta Minerva Midi after treatment with Possier Lederbalsam. Really hard to capture the colour, especially the leather being quite shiny and reflecting the bright winter light,  but this is pretty close on my monitor. I needed daylight, so ended up doing photoshoot outdoors on balcony in snowy subzero weather
> 
> View attachment 4653816
> 
> 
> Realized I had not greased / treated the shoulder strap, only the messenger strap, so the shoulder strap can work as a "before" referance...Shoulder strap on the left.
> View attachment 4653813
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653814
> 
> The leather is a tad darker and much warmer  in colour than I managed to capture on these photos. Norwegian winter daylight is "cold and blue".


Thank you so much for the beautiful pictures!  So sweet of you to go outside in the cold to take pics. Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Heading out with Baby Julia to do some shopping. Am I the only one who seriously considers selling a bag and then gets it out  and exclaims WHAT WAS I THINKING. I LOVE THIS BAG?
> View attachment 4653904


Yep! Happened to me a few days ago.


----------



## carterazo

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all! I have been silently lurking around, checking this thread for the past few months or so while contemplating whether to purchase or not to purchase a Massaccesi handbag.
> 
> I am actually saving up for Moynat Cabotin and Hermès Kelly but i think LVMH conglomerate and Hermès International can wait a bit longer for my money!
> 
> I am thinking of ordering little Valerie in the new fiore leather. Can't decide between deep red or scarlet red though.


Welcome to MM and our thread! I think either of the two colors will be fabulous. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> I am perusing through Minerva pics because I am planning my next MM bag purchase...Hi @Cleda! Have you gotten your brick ochre Little Minerva yet? I would love to see pics of that one...



Not yet! I'll probably be one of the last to get my Tweed leather order, as I asked for my Africa Penelope to be shipped together with it. Expecting both to be shipped end Feb or early Mar. I can't wait to check out what others have ordered in other styles or colours.


----------



## djfmn

Greenredapple said:


> Thank you @Carrots808 @orchidmyst  and @Kimbashop
> 
> In terms of my wardrobe both would have been a great choice, since I wear a lot of blacks, greys, reds, whites and navys. In the end I chose crimson red because it was brighter and it matched my Ferragamo varina flats. I chose red lining to match the leather. And I requested extra backing  Can't wait for the bag to arrrive in the spring.
> 
> At the beginning I was a wee bit nervous about the ordering business through email. I was positively surprised of how smooth and swift the transaction was. Obviously, reading through this thread helped tremendously, but it wasn't as complicated as I initially anticipated. I send the bespoke inquiry late last night, received a reply today at noon, and then confirmed  and paid my order few hours later. I expected the whole process to be min. 2-3 working days affair.
> 
> Browsing this thread has made me realize how hard Marco works, so I am rooting for him and his team. It feels wrong that only the high end premium luxury brands or the very cheap mass produced handbags can survive in the competitive handbag market


Welcome we love having new members join our MM family. We are delighted you joined us. You could not have stated it any better about it feeling wrong that only the high end premium luxury brands or the very cheap mass produced handbags can survive in the competitive market. Adding to that I used to buy Chanel and Balenciaga which are high end premium perhaps not as expensive as some of the extremely high end but still pretty pricey. About 10 or 15 years ago these bags were beautifully made and probably worth the price. Now they have doubled and sometimes tripled in price and the quality is definitely nothing close to what it was 15 years ago. I no longer support these brands. I have found for a lot less money I can have MM make exactly what I want to my specifications and the quality has been really good.


----------



## Kimbashop

This bag has been a traveling warrior. Made it easy to go through airport security, customs, ticket lines and taxis with passport, boarding passes, and currency within reach. Thanks to @christinemliu for my first Penny, in midnight Tuscania


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> This bag has been a traveling warrior. Made it easy to go through airport security, customs, ticket lines and taxis with passport, boarding passes, and currency within reach. Thanks to @christinemliu for my first Penny, in midnight Tuscania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656160


You're welcome but a super thank you for helping her live a good life haha! You take awesome pics @Kimbashop. I felt I didn't need two Penelope Messengers but I love that midnight blue tuscania leather so much I am ordering it in a Flora...which will be my second Flora...go figure my justifications ! Safe travels!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> This bag has been a traveling warrior. Made it easy to go through airport security, customs, ticket lines and taxis with passport, boarding passes, and currency within reach. Thanks to @christinemliu for my first Penny, in midnight Tuscania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656160



The Penelope Messenger looks gorgeous.  Have a safe trip!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I finally got my MM box today... I am so excited! I haven't gotten a chance to peek at my two bags, but I did pull out my MM card holder.  This is the first item I have using Marco's pebbled leather. I didn't think it would be anything special but I was SO impressed as soon as I pulled it out of the bag - the leather is thick and chewy and substantial, and has such a lovely purple hue to it.  The hardware feels great in hand.  I requested marine lining, and I LOVE how this color looks against the purple!

I asked for a number of modifications, including an ID window and an extra clip on the side. I'm still searching for a holy grail compact wallet, but this will be great in my medium-sized bags when I don't need/want a wallet but still want easy access to my cards and such, that I can toss into a clutch or another bag in a pinch without fussing over my cards and what I can/should bring.

It is almost long enough for US bills, even, but they didn't quite fit so I did end up folding them. The zip pocket holds quite a lot without the card holder feeling too "full" or misshapen - I have three credit cards, two loyalty cards, a few business cards, my car insurance card and a couple of folded bills.  I filled the actual card slots and while it's taking some stretching/wrestling to get the cards in, it does feel like this is partially newness and the leather should ease up over time.

Overall it feels super sturdy, much more so than my old Fossil card holder that this is replacing. Very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Marco just posted an update on his Facebook about additional lining colors!  I took screenshots from his website (in rows, so there's less vertical white space between the rows) and posted them in the customizations reference thread, as well as double posted here.  It looks like Marco has added a section on his website to include the lining options and larger photos we can reference when making our customization choices.

Those we want more neutral options will be quite pleased!



ohmisseevee said:


> Marco spoils us by offering even more lining options!  There is now a total of 21 lining options.  It looks like the additions consist of more neutral options and one more pop of color:
> - dark brown
> - tortilla
> - beige
> - taupe
> - orange
> 
> Available linings can be found on the website: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/lining
> 
> View attachment 4656436
> View attachment 4656437
> View attachment 4656438
> View attachment 4656439
> View attachment 4656440
> View attachment 4656441
> View attachment 4656442


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> This bag has been a traveling warrior. Made it easy to go through airport security, customs, ticket lines and taxis with passport, boarding passes, and currency within reach. Thanks to @christinemliu for my first Penny, in midnight Tuscania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656160


I am really interested in finding out how hardy this leather is. I had a similar leather bag from BE it was not Tuscania I cannot remember what it was called but it did not hold up that well I thought. Whereas I have heard that Tuscania is very hard wearing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> It is entirely possible that due to me having a bit of a RBF, people don't find me as approachable , as I almost never get any bag compliments like many of you gorgeous ladies do. A few people commented on the mega-sparkle that was my Siena midi in crystal goat, but that's about it. Maybe I should work on my people skills to help promote Marco's bags to the masses!


I had to google RBF, Totinscience,,,,  i think i may have a little of that too!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> This bag has been a traveling warrior. Made it easy to go through airport security, customs, ticket lines and taxis with passport, boarding passes, and currency within reach. Thanks to @christinemliu for my first Penny, in midnight Tuscania
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656160


Did that start with me?  If so, she’s really travelled!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Just an FYI. There is an Alexis Midi in black croc  on Facebook BST.. tempting and perfect for those who love this style or are contemplating.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Did that start with me?  If so, she’s really travelled!


Yes, you were the original Momma @Coastal jewel! I mainly admired the tuscania leather, I actually never took her out because I kept reaching for other bags. So she passed through my household to @Kimbashop! It's the traveling sisterhood haha!


----------



## BittyMonkey

My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.


----------



## ohmisseevee

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556



That black metallic Iride is gorgeous even without visible metallic-ness!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I had to do some catch up...  our dear Marco...  many suggestions..  Bitty Monkey you spelled it out.  Needs to streamline and then he adds 7 new linings!  Gotta love it.  I absolutely wish he would have a FEW models of “Ready to Ship” bags and I’ve suggested that he use some of the leather extra and make a variety of SLGs and sell without options.  
As a MM devotee almost since he opened his own shop, I have been able to grow with the brand.   If I had to sort through a million posts to figure things out, I’d be overwhelmed.  And at the beginning, I read every post over and over.  With that being said, this group provides so much information, that one can short cut,  

For me, I never paid $200 for a bag until MM.  I was going to buy a Prada or LV and found the purse forum to begin my research,  In searching through all the brands, I actually stumbled on MM.. and haven’t bought another brand since.   Like Southern Belle, my world doesn’t include many folks who would buy bespoke ( or understand the whole fun thing..). It is a slippery slope.  

There have been so many lovely reveals.  I’ve been using an older Selene midi in dark blue Africa this winter and find she’s just amazing as I can take her anywhere.  Note to self... switch to the Mini Minerva soon!


----------



## southernbelle43

I bought a pre owned bag in Tuscania and the poor thing looked so dried out.  It sucked up Cadillac conditioner like a sponge.  Those of you with Tuscania, do you have to condition it often?  TotinScience said she noticed the same thing with her Tuscania.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I had to do some catch up...  our dear Marco...  many suggestions..  Bitty Monkey you spelled it out.  Needs to streamline and then he adds 7 new linings!  Gotta love it.  I absolutely wish he would have a FEW models of “Ready to Ship” bags and I’ve suggested that he use some of the leather extra and make a variety of SLGs and sell without options.
> As a MM devotee almost since he opened his own shop, I have been able to grow with the brand.   If I had to sort through a million posts to figure things out, I’d be overwhelmed.  And at the beginning, I read every post over and over.  With that being said, this group provides so much information, that one can short cut,
> 
> For me, I never paid $200 for a bag until MM.  I was going to buy a Prada or LV and found the purse forum to begin my research,  In searching through all the brands, I actually stumbled on MM.. and haven’t bought another brand since.   Like Southern Belle, my world doesn’t include many folks who would buy bespoke ( or understand the whole fun thing..). It is a slippery slope.
> 
> There have been so many lovely reveals.  I’ve been using an older Selene midi in dark blue Africa this winter and find she’s just amazing as I can take her anywhere.  Note to self... switch to the Mini Minerva soon!


I still have my blue Africa Selene midi.  It looks great.


----------



## Flowergeek

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556


I’ve been considering this leather for my next purchase. So looking forward to your assessment of it in daylight. The marine lining is so pretty !


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556


Two cute bags!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!

Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.


----------



## Ludmilla

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758


Your pics are always so beautiful. Please please send them to Marco so he can put him on his website!!


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556


@BittyMonkey, these are so lovely that now I want an Iride...I didn't fully appreciate this little bag. It's so functional! It's like the look of a Luna combined with a Phoebe with a cool closure...looking forward to more pics.



southernbelle43 said:


> I bought a pre owned bag in Tuscania and the poor thing looked so dried out.  It sucked up Cadillac conditioner like a sponge.  Those of you with Tuscania, do you have to condition it often?  TotinScience said she noticed the same thing with her Tuscania.


Tuscania does tend to look a little dry; I'd say maybe I would condition mine every four months or so? I think it has been compared to Balenciaga leather. It softens up and has a distressed yet soft look. It's lightweight and unique. I think because I have so many lamb-like and pebbled leather items, I am wanting some more tuscania. However, fiore is probably next on my list for me.



ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758


What! I love these. Juliet Midi is one of my favorite styles. And that water bottle pocket!!! I want one of those too now haha!


----------



## pdxhb

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758


Can't wait to see more photos! These are just beautiful.


----------



## Cleda

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556



My dark blue metallic is also a very subtle metallic, so I can imagine black will be more so. The metallic should be more obvious when it catches the light. Regardless, that is a stunning bag! And the Little Muse is so adorable. The Muse was one of the bags that first caught my eye when I started reading on the brand last Oct.



ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758



I LOVE purple, that Eggplant Metallic looks amazing!! Bottle holder - is that a default, or a special request? What a great idea!


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> I am really interested in finding out how hardy this leather is. I had a similar leather bag from BE it was not Tuscania I cannot remember what it was called but it did not hold up that well I thought. Whereas I have heard that Tuscania is very hard wearing.





southernbelle43 said:


> I bought a pre owned bag in Tuscania and the poor thing looked so dried out.  It sucked up Cadillac conditioner like a sponge.  Those of you with Tuscania, do you have to condition it often?  TotinScience said she noticed the same thing with her Tuscania.



I have a Minerva Midi bag in the Granite Grey Tuscania and I have no problem with its leather. It does not feel dry and feels smooth to touch, seems like it is conditioned as Marco's usual leather. Maybe with some of the other colors are a bit more dry due to the coloring process?
I find Tuscania to be very light and hard wearing. It is a bit like Merinos in that aspect. I would recommend this leather. Of course it is better to ask Marco if a certain design does not suit using Tuscania. I always ask him when trying out a new leather.


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758


What a lovely lining for your Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
I am so interested in knowing what lining you picked for the Juliet Midi in Eggplant Laminato Metallic.
The Laminato Metallic leather really is so nice.
That bottle holder really is a good idea, I always stick my water bottle to the sides but I will consider it now.
Please post more picture.
Thank you.


----------



## BittyMonkey

christinemliu said:


> @BittyMonkey, these are so lovely that now I want an Iride...I didn't fully appreciate this little bag. It's so functional! It's like the look of a Luna combined with a Phoebe with a cool closure...looking forward to more pics.


Here's the thing - it isn't that small. In fact, it's a pretty big clutch if you use it that way. It doesn't really fit in the hand that nicely, so I would need to hold it under the arm if I were holding a glass or something. Luckily the chain is long enough to put over my shoulder, but most people could probably benefit from asking for a longer chain (maybe 3 inches or so).

But it is definitely a classy bag and the closest thing MM has to an evening bag that I know of.


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556


Your Iride is gorgeous!  I would be curious to see it in daylight, to see how the metallic shimmers....great choice for an evening bag   Love your little Muse too!  I have 2 and they are super cute. I really love the artic blue you chose...a great color for it


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758


Oohhh these peek pix are gorgeoys!  Looking foward to the full reveal


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I have a Minerva Midi bag in the Granite Grey Tuscania and I have no problem with its leather. It does not feel dry and feels smooth to touch, seems like it is conditioned as Marco's usual leather. Maybe with some of the other colors are a bit more dry due to the coloring process?
> I find Tuscania to be very light and hard wearing. It is a bit like Merinos in that aspect. I would recommend this leather. Of course it is better to ask Marco if a certain design does not suit using Tuscania. I always ask him when trying out a new leather.


Thank you.  It is incredibly light, even in this Demetra which has a LOT of leather, lol.  I love the look of the leather.


----------



## AliceWondered

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758



I didn’t know that a water bottle holder as a modification was an option. This is so clever!


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Did that start with me?  If so, she’s really travelled!



Yes! I think it was yours. Sisterhood of the Traveling Penelope ! 

@djfmn, the leather is definitely hardy but also super dry -- I had read about that in several other posts. I lost count of how many conditioning treatments I gave the bag. I used both Bick4 (my go-to for thinner, delicate leathers) and then switched to Leather Honey (my go-to for thicker or drier leathers). It's been very cold and dry where I live so I noticed after taking it out on my dog walking expeditions that the leather got thirsty. It's a lovely leather, though, veiny and flexible, with a nice shine. I'm definitely feeling the Penny Messenger love and thinking of ordering another one. 

@christinemliu, a dark blue Flor penny? That will be lovely. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I finally got my MM box today... I am so excited! I haven't gotten a chance to peek at my two bags, but I did pull out my MM card holder.  This is the first item I have using Marco's pebbled leather. I didn't think it would be anything special but I was SO impressed as soon as I pulled it out of the bag - the leather is thick and chewy and substantial, and has such a lovely purple hue to it.  The hardware feels great in hand.  I requested marine lining, and I LOVE how this color looks against the purple!
> 
> I asked for a number of modifications, including an ID window and an extra clip on the side. I'm still searching for a holy grail compact wallet, but this will be great in my medium-sized bags when I don't need/want a wallet but still want easy access to my cards and such, that I can toss into a clutch or another bag in a pinch without fussing over my cards and what I can/should bring.
> 
> It is almost long enough for US bills, even, but they didn't quite fit so I did end up folding them. The zip pocket holds quite a lot without the card holder feeling too "full" or misshapen - I have three credit cards, two loyalty cards, a few business cards, my car insurance card and a couple of folded bills.  I filled the actual card slots and while it's taking some stretching/wrestling to get the cards in, it does feel like this is partially newness and the leather should ease up over time.
> 
> Overall it feels super sturdy, much more so than my old Fossil card holder that this is replacing. Very happy with how it turned out!
> 
> View attachment 4656359
> View attachment 4656360
> View attachment 4656361


I  like your modification of the ID window. might have to copy that idea down the road.  Lovely color.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I'm on my phone right now so I can't write a full review, but I have to say that I am actually speechlessly gobsmacked by my new MM bags, and that was never a word I thought I could use to describe a handbag. I will share more thoughts tomorrow but I am SO excited to share!
> 
> Here are a couple of teaser photos... Juliet Midi in Laminato Eggplant Metallic and Victoria Midi in Amethyst Verona.
> 
> View attachment 4656757
> View attachment 4656758



I may have just fainted from purple loveliness.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556


Beautiful! that Iride is pure class with that metallic black. Great choices.


----------



## BittyMonkey

jbags07 said:


> Your Iride is gorgeous!  I would be curious to see it in daylight, to see how the metallic shimmers....great choice for an evening bag   Love your little Muse too!  I have 2 and they are super cute. I really love the artic blue you chose...a great color for it


Thanks! I think she is super cute.
Not sure I will be able to post more pics today as I have to go to the gym and then the dentist, but tomorrow for sure.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.

The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.

I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).

For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.

And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.


----------



## southernbelle43

Flowergeek said:


> I’ve been considering this leather for my next purchase. So looking forward to your assessment of it in daylight. The marine lining is so pretty !


My marine lining is my all time favorite!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

And here are some mod shots (please excuse the sockless/shoeless feet!) and a quick shot of the insides filled up.  As a note, I typically do not use bag organizers, but I had this one from yesterday's tote and literally pulled it out and stuffed it into the Juliet Midi. I was able to fit a small water bottle (12 oz.) inside next to the organizer.  I also took a comparison shot of the one that fits (with the bamboo cap, on the right) with other water bottles, such as the S'well Traveler Mug (16 oz.) and bkr little bottle (500 mL).

I believe I have a 3" handle drop, but I haven't measured it yet. I'll try to take another picture with measuring tape later today.  With a 3" handle drop I was able to fit it comfortably on my wrist, but doubt I would be able to do so with a thick jacket. I do not think this handle drop would allow for elbow carry.


----------



## TotinScience

Your pictures are awesome!!


----------



## southernbelle43

AliceWondered said:


> I didn’t know that a water bottle holder as a modification was an option. This is so clever!


There is nothing that Marco cannot do with a handbag, lol. You just have to ask.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.
> 
> The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.
> 
> I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).
> 
> For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.
> 
> And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.


Wow, great pictures. I remember when you were so undecided about the accent color. And Marco always comes through with lining colors.  The bag is stunning and you have a one of a kind!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.
> 
> The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.
> 
> I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).
> 
> For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.
> 
> And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.


I love your review. The way you highlighted aspects of the color, the process, and the bag itself was wonderful. Marco really thinks of so many details...how the leather will wear over time! Not only is he big on quality but also on longevity.
This Juliet Midi really is stunning. I love how much she's both beautiful, a classic shape, that looks so great crossbody but also on your arm, but also so functional. The way your stuff fits in your bag organizer is cool! I usually "file" my stuff in the Juliet Midi.
Oh man...all these posts and pics are making my wishlist longer...now I want another Juliet too, maybe just the original size...


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Here's the thing - it isn't that small. In fact, it's a pretty big clutch if you use it that way. It doesn't really fit in the hand that nicely, so I would need to hold it under the arm if I were holding a glass or something. Luckily the chain is long enough to put over my shoulder, but most people could probably benefit from asking for a longer chain (maybe 3 inches or so).
> 
> But it is definitely a classy bag and the closest thing MM has to an evening bag that I know of.


Thank you for your valuable insight. This is all good to know. Hmm, would you consider MM's Stella an evening bag? She is small though.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.
> 
> The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.
> 
> I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).
> 
> For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.
> 
> And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.


Great review! That is one beautiful bag specimen. I love the black cherry with the purple. Pic #3 made me gasp.


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> I love your review. The way you highlighted aspects of the color, the process, and the bag itself was wonderful. Marco really thinks of so many details...how the leather will wear over time! Not only is he big on quality but also on longevity.
> This Juliet Midi really is stunning. I love how much she's both beautiful, a classic shape, that looks so great crossbody but also on your arm, but also so functional. The way your stuff fits in your bag organizer is cool! I usually "file" my stuff in the Juliet Midi.
> Oh man...all these posts and pics are making my wishlist longer...now I want another Juliet too, maybe just the original size...



Marco and I had an interesting discussion about beauty/aesthetic vs practicality and longevity, when we were discussing my order for this bag! I actually got the idea for the colorblocking from the Flor sample of the Juliet Midi, and when I brought this up to him as a possibility for increasing the life of my bag, he agreed that with the right color/leather that could definitely work.



southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, great pictures. I remember when you were so undecided about the accent color. And Marco always comes through with lining colors.  The bag is stunning and you have a one of a kind!





Kimbashop said:


> Great review! That is one beautiful bag specimen. I love the black cherry with the purple. Pic #3 made me gasp.



I agree! The addition of the black cherry adds some visual interest, not just in the color but also with the texture!  I love the way Marco did the crossbody strap too - it's the eggplant laminato on one side, and black cherry nappa on the "bottom"/second side.

I think using the metallic all over would have been fine, but I think the addition of the Nappa leather adds a little something to an already lovely bag.

I am usually able to narrow down lining choices to 2-3 colors, but you're right, Marco has such a great eye. Every suggestion he has given me, I have loved.


----------



## pdxhb

ohmisseevee said:


> I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.
> 
> The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.
> 
> I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).
> 
> For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.
> 
> And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.



WOW this is a gorgeous bag!! I just love the nappa accent - it really adds a certain something to the whole look. Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## BittyMonkey

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for your valuable insight. This is all good to know. Hmm, would you consider MM's Stella an evening bag? She is small though.


Oh yes, right, Stella! Yes, she is an evening bag and probably a better clutch, all things considered.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> And here are some mod shots (please excuse the sockless/shoeless feet!) and a quick shot of the insides filled up.  As a note, I typically do not use bag organizers, but I had this one from yesterday's tote and literally pulled it out and stuffed it into the Juliet Midi. I was able to fit a small water bottle (12 oz.) inside next to the organizer.  I also took a comparison shot of the one that fits (with the bamboo cap, on the right) with other water bottles, such as the S'well Traveler Mug (16 oz.) and bkr little bottle (500 mL).
> 
> I believe I have a 3" handle drop, but I haven't measured it yet. I'll try to take another picture with measuring tape later today.  With a 3" handle drop I was able to fit it comfortably on my wrist, but doubt I would be able to do so with a thick jacket. I do not think this handle drop would allow for elbow carry.



Congrats, she's a beauty!  All the modeling and open bag pics are so helpful too.  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Here are southern exposure photos. The metallic is really really subtle.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> My marine lining is my all time favorite!!


I love it with black especially. My black nappa Miss M for work has that as a lining color.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I love it with black especially. My black nappa Miss M for work has that as a lining color.


My chocolate Verona Theia has Marine. Every time I open it I love the color. It seems to go with so many leather colors as well.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for your valuable insight. This is all good to know. Hmm, would you consider MM's Stella an evening bag? She is small though.


I have a Stella and it's my evening bag. Having said that it is Cobalt blue so I use it as a day bag as well.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Here are southern exposure photos. The metallic is really really subtle.
> View attachment 4657361
> View attachment 4657362


These are gorgeous. Love love love the Iride. Little Muse is adorable love the Arctic leather.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I have a Stella and it's my evening bag. Having said that it is Cobalt blue so I use it as a day bag as well.


I totally forgot I have the Stella in leopard hair for an evening bag. But I still wanted a black bag that could transition. I need to put all these bags in my closet app.


----------



## ajamy

I have three bags in Tuscania leather, and don't find that I need to condition them any more than any other leather, but I am living in a cool, damp climate!  There is some difference between colours I find, the orange seems to have a more matt look than the whiskey and dark brown.  It's definitely one of my favourite leathers and I would love it if Marco could get some new colours.  I particularly wish I had ordered something in cobblestone when it was available.


----------



## bonniekir

I have all colours in the Tuscany and will be over the edge delighted if Marco could find some more !!
Since the leather is so thin but very hardwearing, it might soak up lotion.. but I leave it be as it is.. 
and true enough, the natural oils will surface in time..


----------



## southernbelle43

Thanks for all the info on Tuscania leather.  Marco says that all leather bags need conditioning especially on the corners. So I condition my bags periodically.  But from your info it seems I don’t have to do the Tuscania more often.  I had to take the bag to the leather shop to get the straps restitched, so I have not had a chance to carry it yet. Although I have transitioned to structured bags for the most part, I like the way this bag feels and the way it carries, so I know I am going to enjoy it when I get it back.


----------



## TotinScience

ajamy said:


> I have three bags in Tuscania leather, and don't find that I need to condition them any more than any other leather, but I am living in a cool, damp climate!  There is some difference between colours I find, the orange seems to have a more matt look than the whiskey and dark brown.  It's definitely one of my favourite leathers and I would love it if Marco could get some new colours.  I particularly wish I had ordered something in cobblestone when it was available.


cobblestone was SO BEAUTIFUL! I now only have one bag in citrus, and while it's not as pleasant to the touch as other leathers MM has, it still is one of my favorites.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> cobblestone was SO BEAUTIFUL! I now only have one bag in citrus, and while it's not as pleasant to the touch as other leathers MM has, it still is one of my favorites.


I think you have nailed it TotinScience.  It does have a very different feel from the silky nappa, Pompei, etc., and I  interpreted it as feeling dry.


----------



## dignatius

Here is an article for the MM blog designed for new customers.   Please share on social media to help Marco reach new customers:
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/the-massaccesi-experience-by-daphne

Oh, I should probably mention.  I volunteered you all to do mod shots for uncertain customers.
Yeeaaaah, sorry 'bout that...


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I think you have nailed it TotinScience.  It does have a very different feel from the silky nappa, Pompei, etc., and I  interpreted it as feeling dry.



I agree.  I only have one Penny Midi in this leather.  It is very lightweight & I would describe it as crinkly in texture.  I like it, but to me, it looks so much better after conditioning with Cadillac leather conditioner twice a year or more so that it does not look so dry.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> cobblestone was SO BEAUTIFUL! I now only have one bag in citrus, and while it's not as pleasant to the touch as other leathers MM has, it still is one of my favorites.


I would love more cobblestone too. I think I got the last of it, there was only enough for a SLG:


----------



## Fancyfree

dignatius said:


> Here is an article for the MM blog designed for new customers.   Please share on social media to help Marco reach new customers:
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/the-massaccesi-experience-by-daphne
> 
> Oh, I should probably mention.  I volunteered you all to do mod shots for uncertain customers.
> Yeeaaaah, sorry 'bout that...



This is a great!
But could you please rephrase it to encourage people to *email* Marco, and discuss options and queries on email instead of "talking"/ phoning him?
Personally, I  have never phoned him. We have long discussions via email, it works brilliantly. And it means he can reply when it suits him. So I am not interrupting him when he is busy.


----------



## dignatius

Fancyfree said:


> This is a great!
> But could you please rephrase it to encourage people to *email* Marco, and discuss options and queries on email instead of "talking"/ phoning him?
> Personally, I  have never phoned him. We have long discussions via email, it works brilliantly. And it means he can reply when it suits him. So I am not interrupting him when he is busy.



Done!  I've sent him the correction.  Good catch!


----------



## bonniekir

christinemliu said:


> I would love more cobblestone too. I think I got the last of it, there was only enough for a SLG:
> View attachment 4658320



Cobblestone is def a lovely shade of warm tan like colour! I am so pleased I got the reg Theia in this and the lighter colour Bisquit ( i think) in a Penny messenger and funny though.. these two colours seemed a bit dry- ish in the leather!


----------



## jbags07

dignatius said:


> Here is an article for the MM blog designed for new customers.   Please share on social media to help Marco reach new customers:
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/the-massaccesi-experience-by-daphne
> 
> Oh, I should probably mention.  I volunteered you all to do mod shots for uncertain customers.
> Yeeaaaah, sorry 'bout that...


Your write up is AWESOME!


----------



## TotinScience

dignatius said:


> Here is an article for the MM blog designed for new customers.   Please share on social media to help Marco reach new customers:
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/the-massaccesi-experience-by-daphne
> 
> Oh, I should probably mention.  I volunteered you all to do mod shots for uncertain customers.
> Yeeaaaah, sorry 'bout that...


Amazing write up, should be a must read for any MM rookie


----------



## southernbelle43

I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861


Wow, just wow!   This is the most gorgeous Alexia of all that Marco has made! Stunning!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Wow, just wow!   This is the most gorgeous Alexia of all that Marco has made! Stunning!


It is special.  I had an Alexia once before and it did not work for me.  Funny how your tastes change over the years.  I love this one and foresee putting it in my keeper stack, lol.


----------



## ohmisseevee

It's interesting - I thought the Victoria Midi would be the perfect-sized shoulder bag for me, but it actually seems slightly small. That said, I love the Verona leather (it's so soft and smushy!) and the marine lining is SO gorgeous against the purple leather. It was so challenging to capture the color of the amethyst Verona - I fear I did not succeed.  It looks much more purple in the sunlight / outside, but indoors / under fluorescent lighting it almost looks brown. (My poor boyfriend said, "Are you sure that's purple?" when I showed him my Victoria Midi.)

I was concerned, too, because the Victoria Midi doesn't have a zipped opening. I drive everywhere and often and the commute in my area can get quite nasty, with folks being absolute morons when they're late or in a hurry or just hate being a traffic. Sometimes I have to slam on my brakes and my passenger seat items - usually my bag and water bottle - will often go flying into the ether.  Leaving me to pick up all my belongings if it was in a tote or bag that wasn't enclosed.

I was pleasantly surprised to find that the Victoria Midi has an unexpected solution to that! I'm not sure if Marco created the buttons in this way or if it's a happy coincidence, but the buttons on the same side can be snapped together to create the folded look...




But if you snap the buttons on the opposite sides together, you can "seal" the wings. Along with the middle magnetic flap closure, this ends up being pretty secure as far as closing up the bag!




It does have the effect of flattening the bag out at the top, but in some cases I might prefer that over the more natural winged look, especially if it means I don't have to crawl around my car hunting down all the items that flew out of my bag!

Here is my indirect outdoor lighting shot, inside my car:


And these were the indoor lighting photos at night, color-corrected:



And lastly, the inside of the bag, both empty and filled:



That is indeed a water bottle pocket! It fits store-bought water perfectly and also fits slimmer reusable water bottles that DO NOT have a silicone outside - way too challenging to slide those into the pocket, as it obviously catches on the grippy material. Anything with steel or non-grippy on the outside should work - for example, a slim hydroflask (though a S'well might be too wide around). I also have a Zojirushi thermos that I use often when traveling because of its secure lockable lid, and that also fit in quite easily.

As for what's in my bag, starting from the top left:
Tissue packet, Minnie Mouse coin purse (with my USB cable), Koi coin purse (holding my lip balms and tints), LV key pouch (with my keys), work key card/fobs (attached to the key clip), pencil/pen pouch, MM card holder, portable batter (left pocket), portable chopsticks and cutlery (right pocket), purse holder (right pocket), and not shown in the interior zip pocket - Bluetooth headphones, feminine hygiene stuff, microfiber cloth


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861


Oh my goodness 
*WOW! *
Absolutely divine  
Frankly, unbelievable
 Please take more photos!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861


This is absolutely stunning!! Can’t wait to see some action shots of this beauty in use.


----------



## southernbelle43

Edit: this croc bag has a fuchsia lining, not a red one. (I did not design the bag, just bought it because someone ordered it from Marco and then changed her mind for some reason).
No mod shots today but will do some later. Her are some close ups though.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> It's interesting - I thought the Victoria Midi would be the perfect-sized shoulder bag for me, but it actually seems slightly small. That said, I love the Verona leather (it's so soft and smushy!) and the marine lining is SO gorgeous against the purple leather. It was so challenging to capture the color of the amethyst Verona - I fear I did not succeed.  It looks much more purple in the sunlight / outside, but indoors / under fluorescent lighting it almost looks brown. (My poor boyfriend said, "Are you sure that's purple?" when I showed him my Victoria Midi.)
> 
> I was concerned, too, because the Victoria Midi doesn't have a zipped opening. I drive everywhere and often and the commute in my area can get quite nasty, with folks being absolute morons when they're late or in a hurry or just hate being a traffic. Sometimes I have to slam on my brakes and my passenger seat items - usually my bag and water bottle - will often go flying into the ether.  Leaving me to pick up all my belongings if it was in a tote or bag that wasn't enclosed.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find that the Victoria Midi has an unexpected solution to that! I'm not sure if Marco created the buttons in this way or if it's a happy coincidence, but the buttons on the same side can be snapped together to create the folded look...
> 
> View attachment 4658928
> 
> 
> But if you snap the buttons on the opposite sides together, you can "seal" the wings. Along with the middle magnetic flap closure, this ends up being pretty secure as far as closing up the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4658927
> 
> 
> It does have the effect of flattening the bag out at the top, but in some cases I might prefer that over the more natural winged look.
> 
> Here is my indirect outdoor lighting shot, inside my car:
> View attachment 4658930
> 
> And these were the indoor lighting photos at night, color-corrected:
> View attachment 4658933
> View attachment 4658934
> 
> And lastly, the inside of the bag, both empty and filled:
> View attachment 4658931
> View attachment 4658929
> 
> That is indeed a water bottle pocket! It fits store-bought water perfectly and also fits slimmer reusable water bottles that DO NOT have a silicone outside - way too challenging to slide those into the pocket, as it obviously catches on the grippy material. Anything with steel or non-grippy on the outside should work - for example, a slim hydroflask (though a S'well might be too wide around). I also have a Zojirushi thermos that I use often when traveling because of its secure lockable lid, and that also fit in quite easily.
> 
> As for what's in my bag, starting from the top left:
> Tissue packet, Minnie Mouse coin purse (with my USB cable), Koi coin purse (holding my lip balms and tints), LV key pouch (with my keys), work key card/fobs (attached to the key clip), pencil/pen pouch, MM card holder, portable batter (left pocket), portable chopsticks and cutlery (right pocket), purse holder (right pocket), and not shown in the interior zip pocket - Bluetooth headphones, feminine hygiene stuff, microfiber cloth


I love your V midi. I had one in amethyst Verona. LIke you I adore Verona leather.  I sold it because I ordered another v midi and did not want a duplicate, but I do like this style a lot. Very lovely. I think you will enjoy it. And rest assured Marc designed it  so you can use it either way.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It is special.  I had an Alexia once before and it did not work for me.  Funny how your tastes change over the years.  I love this one and foresee putting it in my keeper stack, lol.


@southernbelle43 your bag is gorgeous. I love the croc especially how beautifully Marco matched it up in the front. I am somewhat of a seamstress not a great one but enough to know how hard it is to match pieces of fabric and in Marco's case leather. He did a wonderful job on your bag. It is stunning. I have a midi Alexia and it is such a fun bag it is so fashion forward in the design. I have been so tempted to get another one seeing yours make me want a second bag in this style. I have missed a couple on the BST when I hesitated. As my wise mother would always say "He who hesitates is lost". I changed it to "She who hesitates on the BST does not get a second midi Alexia". Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## yellow_tulip

southernbelle43 said:


> Edit: this croc bag has a fuchsia lining, not a red one. (I did not design the bag, just bought it because someone ordered it from Marco and then changed her mind for some reason).
> No mod shots today but will do some later. Her are some close ups though.
> View attachment 4658957
> View attachment 4658958
> View attachment 4658959


This bag looks SO expensive.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Edit: this croc bag has a fuchsia lining, not a red one. (I did not design the bag, just bought it because someone ordered it from Marco and then changed her mind for some reason).
> No mod shots today but will do some later. Her are some close ups though.
> View attachment 4658957
> View attachment 4658958
> View attachment 4658959


This is gorgeous! I love mock croc! I’ve wanted one of his bags in croc for awhile. I just haven’t decided which one yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is gorgeous! I love mock croc! I’ve wanted one of his bags in croc for awhile. I just haven’t decided which one yet.


I almost bought one back when Collette was working for Marco. Like you I never got around to it and kept getting sidetracked by his other gorgeous leathers.  But this one popped up on the BST and its was a great time and a price.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> @southernbelle43 your bag is gorgeous. I love the croc especially how beautifully Marco matched it up in the front. I am somewhat of a seamstress not a great one but enough to know how hard it is to match pieces of fabric and in Marco's case leather. He did a wonderful job on your bag. It is stunning. I have a midi Alexia and it is such a fun bag it is so fashion forward in the design. I have been so tempted to get another one seeing yours make me want a second bag in this style. I have missed a couple on the BST when I hesitated. As my wise mother would always say "He who hesitates is lost". I changed it to "She who hesitates on the BST does not get a second midi Alexia". Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Thanks!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I love the look of the Alexia but I feel like it's a little out of my fashion box! It's too stylish for what I usually wear.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I love the look of the Alexia but I feel like it's a little out of my fashion box! It's too stylish for what I usually wear.


Well I will wear it with casual clothes because I hardly ever dress up since I retired, lol.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I will wear my midi Alexia with casual clothes. I ha because I hardly ever dress up since I retired, lol.


I also wear it with casual clothes. I have no rules at all which translates into complete freedom. I wear my Cobalt blue croc Stella with jeans and also when I go out. I used to worry about all these rules. Then one day I decided I am done with rules now I use whatever bag I want whenever I want. Only rule I have is that it has to not clash and look good. Other than that  I pretty much don't have any rules no winter vs summer bags, no day vs night bags, no dressy vs casual. My rule now is if I like it I wear it and as long as I feel good and happy that's my goal.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also wear it with casual clothes. I have no rules at all which translates into complete freedom. I wear my Cobalt blue croc Stella with jeans and also when I go out. I used to worry about all these rules. Then one day I decided I am done with rules now I use whatever bag I want whenever I want. Only rule I have is that it has to not clash and look good. Other than that  I pretty much don't have any rules no winter vs summer bags, no day vs night bags, no dressy vs casual. My rule now is if I like it I wear it and as long as I feel good and happy that's my goal.


You go girl. Same here.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861


Wowzers! What a bag!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> I also wear it with casual clothes. I have no rules at all which translates into complete freedom. I wear my Cobalt blue croc Stella with jeans and also when I go out. I used to worry about all these rules. Then one day I decided I am done with rules now I use whatever bag I want whenever I want. Only rule I have is that it has to not clash and look good. Other than that  I pretty much don't have any rules no winter vs summer bags, no day vs night bags, no dressy vs casual. My rule now is if I like it I wear it and as long as I feel good and happy that's my goal.



I so agree with you! I had a time where I wore my 'office' outfit with BV bags etc.
But when I began with BE ( Marco was the artisan) and colourful bags, I stopped being drab! Now I really don't care so much, grab the bag I want and off I go..[emoji4]


----------



## djfmn

bonniekir said:


> I so agree with you! I had a time where I wore my 'office' outfit with BV bags etc.
> But when I began with BE ( Marco was the artisan) and colourful bags, I stopped being drab! Now I really don't care so much, grab the bag I want and off I go..[emoji4]


Bonnie I did the same. I used to have only brown and black bags. Off to work I would go in my drab dark clothes and bag. Then I to was introduced to BE where Marco made all these beautiful color leather bags. I went from dark Balenciaga and Chanel bags to buying BE bags in all different color leathers. @Odebdo told me orange is the new black and convinced me to get a Zhoe in orange nappa when Marco first started Massaccesi handbags. Now my closet is filled with black dust bags but inside are leather bags in beautiful shades of blue, pink, green, orange, yellow, burgundy, tan and some grey and black. Change is good


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also wear it with casual clothes. I have no rules at all which translates into complete freedom. I wear my Cobalt blue croc Stella with jeans and also when I go out. I used to worry about all these rules. Then one day I decided I am done with rules now I use whatever bag I want whenever I want. Only rule I have is that it has to not clash and look good. Other than that  I pretty much don't have any rules no winter vs summer bags, no day vs night bags, no dressy vs casual. My rule now is if I like it I wear it and as long as I feel good and happy that's my goal.


Yesss!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> It's interesting - I thought the Victoria Midi would be the perfect-sized shoulder bag for me, but it actually seems slightly small. That said, I love the Verona leather (it's so soft and smushy!) and the marine lining is SO gorgeous against the purple leather. It was so challenging to capture the color of the amethyst Verona - I fear I did not succeed.  It looks much more purple in the sunlight / outside, but indoors / under fluorescent lighting it almost looks brown. (My poor boyfriend said, "Are you sure that's purple?" when I showed him my Victoria Midi.)
> 
> I was concerned, too, because the Victoria Midi doesn't have a zipped opening. I drive everywhere and often and the commute in my area can get quite nasty, with folks being absolute morons when they're late or in a hurry or just hate being a traffic. Sometimes I have to slam on my brakes and my passenger seat items - usually my bag and water bottle - will often go flying into the ether.  Leaving me to pick up all my belongings if it was in a tote or bag that wasn't enclosed.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised to find that the Victoria Midi has an unexpected solution to that! I'm not sure if Marco created the buttons in this way or if it's a happy coincidence, but the buttons on the same side can be snapped together to create the folded look...
> 
> View attachment 4658928
> 
> 
> But if you snap the buttons on the opposite sides together, you can "seal" the wings. Along with the middle magnetic flap closure, this ends up being pretty secure as far as closing up the bag!
> 
> View attachment 4658927
> 
> 
> It does have the effect of flattening the bag out at the top, but in some cases I might prefer that over the more natural winged look, especially if it means I don't have to crawl around my car hunting down all the items that flew out of my bag!
> 
> Here is my indirect outdoor lighting shot, inside my car:
> View attachment 4658930
> 
> And these were the indoor lighting photos at night, color-corrected:
> View attachment 4658933
> View attachment 4658934
> 
> And lastly, the inside of the bag, both empty and filled:
> View attachment 4658931
> View attachment 4658929
> 
> That is indeed a water bottle pocket! It fits store-bought water perfectly and also fits slimmer reusable water bottles that DO NOT have a silicone outside - way too challenging to slide those into the pocket, as it obviously catches on the grippy material. Anything with steel or non-grippy on the outside should work - for example, a slim hydroflask (though a S'well might be too wide around). I also have a Zojirushi thermos that I use often when traveling because of its secure lockable lid, and that also fit in quite easily.
> 
> As for what's in my bag, starting from the top left:
> Tissue packet, Minnie Mouse coin purse (with my USB cable), Koi coin purse (holding my lip balms and tints), LV key pouch (with my keys), work key card/fobs (attached to the key clip), pencil/pen pouch, MM card holder, portable batter (left pocket), portable chopsticks and cutlery (right pocket), purse holder (right pocket), and not shown in the interior zip pocket - Bluetooth headphones, feminine hygiene stuff, microfiber cloth


Thank you for this thorough review! What a gorgeous bag. You should consider sending it to Marco for the blog! I love seeing what fits and the different forms a bag can take. I love that you carry chopsticks around! For some reason I always gravitated towards the Soulmate and Selene for totes, but now your post makes me want a Victoria Midi, in Verona haha. Somehow I am excited for you to use her; just imagining stopping the car suddenly and Victoria Midi saves the day by preventing all your stuff flying out!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I so agree with you! I had a time where I wore my 'office' outfit with BV bags etc.
> But when I began with BE ( Marco was the artisan) and colourful bags, I stopped being drab! Now I really don't care so much, grab the bag I want and off I go..[emoji4]


Getting older has some perks at least!! Lots less worry about insignificant things and a lots more enjoyment of important things.


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for this thorough review! What a gorgeous bag. You should consider sending it to Marco for the blog! I love seeing what fits and the different forms a bag can take. I love that you carry chopsticks around! For some reason I always gravitated towards the Soulmate and Selene for totes, but now your post makes me want a Victoria Midi, in Verona haha. Somehow I am excited for you to use her; just imagining stopping the car suddenly and Victoria Midi saves the day by preventing all your stuff flying out!!



I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.


----------



## LuvNLux

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793



Lovely bag, lovely style, lovely leather!  You are going to get so much use out of this bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793


Wow what great photos!  MM will love them.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793


Yes to the bag and yes to the sandwich. The bag photos are amazing and I am starving so that sandwich is a definite yes as well.


----------



## ohmisseevee

LuvNLux said:


> Lovely bag, lovely style, lovely leather!  You are going to get so much use out of this bag!





southernbelle43 said:


> Wow what great photos!  MM will love them.





djfmn said:


> Yes to the bag and yes to the sandwich. The bag photos are amazing and I am starving so that sandwich is a definite yes as well.



Thank you all! I wish I could take credit for the photos, but all of my MM bags are so photogenic, they do all the work.


----------



## pdxhb

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793



These photos are so well done!!! What a beautiful bag - you really got the lighting perfect.


----------



## meeh16

Look what I came last night:

Rua Angelica

Juno Backpack


----------



## msd_bags

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack


Everything is beautiful!!!


----------



## pdxhb

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack


Really beautiful!


----------



## Cleda

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack



A lovely trio in that last photo! I knew I would regret not getting something in the black and blue Tweed as well the moment someone posts something in that. It is total perfection with that trim!


----------



## southernbelle43

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack


Wow, what a trio.  I would not have thought of using that leather on the Angelica.   It is perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack


Gorgeous Rua Angelica!


----------



## djfmn

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack


Gorgeous what a lovely collection of MM bags


----------



## southernbelle43

Sometimes things just work out in our favor.  Through a communication problem that was mine, not Marco’s, my Athena Messenger came with only a crossbody strap.  I do not do crossbody.  I happened upon this one in a drawer and could not believe it matched so well.  This begs the question of what bag is missing a strap, lol.  I have NO clue where it came from.  The Little Athena Messenger is a very practical and nice looking bag. And my favorite leather, Verona, makes it even better.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861



The croc texture really elevates the practical basic black colored leather!  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793


Nice work! that is a really gorgeous purple. I love Verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> The croc texture really elevates the practical basic black colored leather!  Absolutely stunning!


Thanks.  It is a unique bag. Cannot wait to carry it to church tomorrow!


----------



## Sickgrl13

MM companions for the day. Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint and Phoebe in python and black nappa.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> MM companions for the day. Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint and Phoebe in python and black nappa.


Nice pair. Love the dark blue Verona really fun with the red edge paint. I also love black nappa and python together. I have never really liked snake leather bags but I really like it as an accent. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Sometimes things just work out in our favor.  Through a communication problem that was mine, not Marco’s, my Athena Messenger came with only a crossbody strap.  I do not do crossbody.  I happened upon this one in a drawer and could not believe it matched so well.  This begs the question of what bag is missing a strap, lol.  I have NO clue where it came from.  The Little Athena Messenger is a very practical and nice looking bag. And my favorite leather, Verona, makes it even better.
> View attachment 4660537


I love your Verona Little Athena messenger what a fabulous bag. I was just recently introduced to Little Athena by coastaljewel. I now have 2 of them and I love the size and the style such a great bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love your Verona Little Athena messenger what a fabulous bag. I was just recently introduced to Little Athena by coastaljewel. I now have 2 of them and I love the size and the style such a great bag.


Me too. I had totally overlooked this bag because I was not a fan of the outside  pocket on it. But when he shrunk the bag and made it a messenger it appealed to me.  I now love it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> MM companions for the day. Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint and Phoebe in python and black nappa.


This picture is awesome. It looks like a professional photo shoot!   Please put it on Marco’s site in the “We are MM”. I know you will get a note from him about what a great picture it is. I love your contrasting edge paint!!   I continue to be fascinated with the creativity of the members on here.


----------



## mkpurselover

ohmisseevee said:


> I am so excited to reveal my Juliet Midi - fashioned out of Eggplant Laminato Metallic leather with Dark Cherry Nappa leather accents, I gasped when I pulled this beauty out of the MM dustbag. Even in poor indoor lighting at night, this metallic leather is absolutely stunning - it shines wherever light hits it and the color is _so_ purple. The purple is my holy grail purple - saturated, with slightly more red than blue tones (though the metallic and the Dark Cherry Nappa accents appear to give it more red undertones). Marco suggested gold lining - I was skeptical at first but it's a glorious eye-popping contrast to the metallic bag, and quite beautiful against both the Eggplant Laminato and the Dark Cherry Nappa.
> 
> The Juliet Midi is very soft and pliable and fits SO Much more than expected, due to the bauletto shape. While the opening may be slightly problematic when the bag is fully stuffed/filled, because of the pliable leather it's easy to pull the opening apart to see the inside.  The hardware is weighty as I've come to expect, but the zipper works very smoothly, though a one-handed zip all the way to the edges likely isn't possible.  However, if both zippers are at the top near the middle, it seems to consistently pull to the top edge with one hand. I definitely like that this has two zippers and not one - it gives it a little more versatility.
> 
> I did not request any modifications to the bag's structure itself, aside from additional backing, but the Dark Cherry accents are a beautiful complement to the metallic leather. Some of you might recall that I was considering the Purple Nappa vs the Dark Cherry, and it is unexpected for me to say this (being a huge purple lover) but the Dark Cherry was the way to go. It has a very similar coloring to the metallic purple but on closer inspection it provides a nice textural contrast. The Nappa, Marco tells me, should also be a little more durable than the metallic, which will offer more longevity to the most-touched areas on the bag (the underside of the crossbody strap and the handles).
> 
> For those curious - the outside zip pocket does fit a smartphone if you have a small enough smartphone.  I use a Google Pixel 3 with a Moment case, which is average sized (neither very bulky nor very slim). It doesn't slide in easily (i.e. I couldn't simply drop or shove it in like I could an exterior slip pocket), but if you angle the phone in it does fit comfortably in the exterior zip pocket.  I was able to pull it in and out easily once I figured out the angle it needed to go in.
> 
> And now what you've been waiting for - pictures!  The first four are indoor lighting, everything else is indoor with natural indirect morning light.


Swoon worthy!!!  Did I not say the eggplant metallic was TDF!  Enjoy!


----------



## Kimbashop

A shot of me heading out with my Aurora the other day in Malta. It has been a really fun bag to carry around. Surprisingly light, very easy to carry. I carried it every day to my conference as it fit my iPad mini and everything I needed for the day as well as post conference dinners and drinks.


----------



## djfmn

Last night I was reading an article and the heading was "Fashion mistakes that older ladies make". Of course I don't consider myself an "older lady" but I decided to read it. The handbag section interested me and I thought I would copy and paste it for my fellow MM handbag owners to read. I checked this one off and said to myself "Of course I don't fit into the old lady category I carry a smaller elegant MM bag!! Please note for lovers of LV logo bags this is just some fashion editors opinion.

*Carrying an "Old Lady" Handbag*
Large handbags with designer logos used to be all the rage, but that style has been replaced with smaller, more elegant bags. It’s best to keep the brown logo Louis Vuitton purse you bought years ago as a memento in your closet.


----------



## Monaliceke

BittyMonkey said:


> My black metallic Iride with marine lining came, along with my arctic nappa little Muse with pink lining from the promo!  The Muse true color is closer to the one with the inside shot.  The evening light is making it too dark. The metallic black doesn't seem very metallic but I'll have to revisit tomorrow in better daylight.
> 
> View attachment 4656553
> View attachment 4656554
> View attachment 4656555
> View attachment 4656556



Lovely bags! I am really curious about the capacity of the Little Muse. It’s so cute especially in a pop colour like yours!


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> A shot of me heading out with my Aurora the other day in Malta. It has been a really fun bag to carry around. Surprisingly light, very easy to carry. I carried it every day to my conference as it fit my iPad mini and everything I needed for the day as well as post conference dinners and drinks.
> View attachment 4661065


Edit:  um, technically, my bag did not carry my iPad mini along with post conference dinners and drinks. I laughed when I read this, picturing the mess in my bag. The joys of grammar!


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> This picture is awesome. It looks like a professional photo shoot!   Please put it on Marco’s site in the “We are MM”. I know you will get a note from him about what a great picture it is. I love your contrasting edge paint!!   I continue to be fascinated with the creativity of the members on here.


Thanks!  Nothing special used, just my iPhone camera.  I posted to the We are MM page and Marco added to the yesterday.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> A shot of me heading out with my Aurora the other day in Malta. It has been a really fun bag to carry around. Surprisingly light, very easy to carry. I carried it every day to my conference as it fit my iPad mini and everything I needed for the day as well as post conference dinners and drinks.
> View attachment 4661065


OK you posters on here with the PERFECT FIGURES get on my nerves.  You know who you are. I was not so blessed.    Anyway the bag is nice, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> OK you posters on here with the PERFECT FIGURES get on my nerves.  You know who you are. I was not so blessed.    Anyway the bag is nice, lol.


 FAR from it--


----------



## christinemliu

Sometimes, you need the beauty, capacity, and functionality of a Selene Zip Midi...like at one of my daughter's recital:


----------



## ohmisseevee

My Victoria Midi with me to lunch, then meetings yesterday for my volunteering gig. I carried my laptop by hand but it otherwise carried everything else, including a handy water bottle which was needed because I had to talk a lot!


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> My Victoria Midi with me to lunch, then meetings yesterday for my volunteering gig. I carried my laptop by hand but it otherwise carried everything else, including a handy water bottle which was needed because I had to talk a lot!


I think the larger Victoria can fit a laptop, especially if you extend the wings out.


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> I think the larger Victoria can fit a laptop, especially if you extend the wings out.



I think so too, I just didn't try it - I had a lot of other stuff in there and didn't want to reorganize, and I also didn't have to do a lot of walking (we had the same table for most of the meetings and the info session that followed).


----------



## BittyMonkey

luxemadam said:


> Lovely bags! I am really curious about the capacity of the Little Muse. It’s so cute especially in a pop colour like yours!


I don't like them expanded, so I would say you could get keys, a wallet, sunglasses and a phone in there with the side folds. That's about it.


----------



## BittyMonkey

OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.

Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.

Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.

I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?

I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> Last night I was reading an article and the heading was "Fashion mistakes that older ladies make". Of course I don't consider myself an "older lady" but I decided to read it. The handbag section interested me and I thought I would copy and paste it for my fellow MM handbag owners to read. I checked this one off and said to myself "Of course I don't fit into the old lady category I carry a smaller elegant MM bag!! Please note for lovers of LV logo bags this is just some fashion editors opinion.
> 
> *Carrying an "Old Lady" Handbag*
> Large handbags with designer logos used to be all the rage, but that style has been replaced with smaller, more elegant bags. It’s best to keep the brown logo Louis Vuitton purse you bought years ago as a memento in your closet.


I googled that article and if it was the same one, their ideas of what makes you look like an old lady are super lame.


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I re-worked some of my thoughts into a more digestible review (aimed at the MM beginner), and also took some new photos that I could send. These were taken at my favorite coffee shop, where they have giant floor-to-ceiling windows on two of their walls, so I was able to get gorgeous shots with indirect natural lighting.
> View attachment 4659791
> View attachment 4659790
> View attachment 4659786
> View attachment 4659787
> View attachment 4659788
> View attachment 4659793


Wow, your pictures are so luscious. Great job on the blog post!



meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> Rua Angelica
> Juno Backpack


Echoing others, what a beautiful trio!


southernbelle43 said:


> Sometimes things just work out in our favor.  Through a communication problem that was mine, not Marco’s, my Athena Messenger came with only a crossbody strap.  I do not do crossbody.  I happened upon this one in a drawer and could not believe it matched so well.  This begs the question of what bag is missing a strap, lol.  I have NO clue where it came from.  The Little Athena Messenger is a very practical and nice looking bag. And my favorite leather, Verona, makes it even better.
> View attachment 4660537


That short strap looks like a Rough & Tumble strap (I recognize the clips and the way the edges are sewn, folded in). So many styles...I haven't tried Athena yet but she's so cute in all her forms...



Sickgrl13 said:


> MM companions for the day. Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint and Phoebe in python and black nappa.


The creativity on this bag is off the charts. I would never have imagined this and it totally enhances the look.



Kimbashop said:


> A shot of me heading out with my Aurora the other day in Malta. It has been a really fun bag to carry around. Surprisingly light, very easy to carry. I carried it every day to my conference as it fit my iPad mini and everything I needed for the day as well as post conference dinners and drinks.
> View attachment 4661065


Gorgeous amazing modshot!



djfmn said:


> Last night I was reading an article and the heading was "Fashion mistakes that older ladies make". Of course I don't consider myself an "older lady" but I decided to read it. The handbag section interested me and I thought I would copy and paste it for my fellow MM handbag owners to read. I checked this one off and said to myself "Of course I don't fit into the old lady category I carry a smaller elegant MM bag!! Please note for lovers of LV logo bags this is just some fashion editors opinion.
> *Carrying an "Old Lady" Handbag*
> Large handbags with designer logos used to be all the rage, but that style has been replaced with smaller, more elegant bags. It’s best to keep the brown logo Louis Vuitton purse you bought years ago as a memento in your closet.


Pffftt, we don't get old, we just get wiser haha .



ohmisseevee said:


> My Victoria Midi with me to lunch, then meetings yesterday for my volunteering gig. I carried my laptop by hand but it otherwise carried everything else, including a handy water bottle which was needed because I had to talk a lot!


I think those of you who do these need to tell us how you take such wonderful modshots!



BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.


The Angel! A style I think that is under-appreciated...I have never tried aquila matte, so I am not really of much help. But is it somewhat similar to nubuck? Would a nubuck brush or eraser help if so? Funny, I was thinking of re-ordering a style I already have as well (Demetra...).

I was appreciating how pebbled leather softens over time today when I was carrying my Selene Zip Midi. Like an old friend...the more I use her, the more I respect Marco's design and thoughtfulness. I clipped my Little Penelope on the inside clip he puts in the interior and it was so convenient.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> 
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> 
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.


I'm sorry to hear about the color transfer as it is a very frustrating situation. It does seem like a special case though as I personally have never had any problems with my MM bags and I have like 30 of them in assorted colors and leather types. I do have a bag in Mauve Aquila Matte as well but haven't had any problem with color transfer. I was quite worried about color transfer when I got the bag because I scratched the leather on my first use as I am very rough on my bags (you know how Aquila Matte shows every scratch). Marco recommended Leather Masters Protector and I think it has helped. I don't apply the Leather Masters Protector to all my bags though, I just used it for the Aquila Matte and my bags from other brands.

As for pebbled leather, it really is a very tough and hard wearing leather, although it is heavier than Aquila Matte. I haven't experienced any color transfer with MM's light colored pebbled leather at all but have experienced this with other brands.

On a side note, your praise for the Angel made me think I need to order one.


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Wow, your pictures are so luscious. Great job on the blog post!
> 
> 
> Echoing others, what a beautiful trio!
> 
> That short strap looks like a Rough & Tumble strap (I recognize the clips and the way the edges are sewn, folded in). So many styles...I haven't tried Athena yet but she's so cute in all her forms...
> 
> 
> The creativity on this bag is off the charts. I would never have imagined this and it totally enhances the look.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous amazing modshot!
> 
> 
> Pffftt, we don't get old, we just get wiser haha .
> 
> 
> I think those of you who do these need to tell us how you take such wonderful modshots!
> 
> 
> The Angel! A style I think that is under-appreciated...I have never tried aquila matte, so I am not really of much help. But is it somewhat similar to nubuck? Would a nubuck brush or eraser help if so? Funny, I was thinking of re-ordering a style I already have as well (Demetra...).
> 
> I was appreciating how pebbled leather softens over time today when I was carrying my Selene Zip Midi. Like an old friend...the more I use her, the more I respect Marco's design and thoughtfulness. I clipped my Little Penelope on the inside clip he puts in the interior and it was so convenient.


I just looked at my little Penelope and realized there was a small D-ring on the side!
I never thought to clip the little Penelope inside the bags as almost all the bags have a clip inside, which I never use.
Thank you for passing on this tip!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> That short strap looks like a Rough & Tumble strap (I recognize the clips and the way the edges are sewn, folded in). So many styles...I haven't tried Athena yet but she's so cute in all her forms...


I had a Rough  and  Tumble bag a few years ago but it was brown and this strap is black.  A mystery.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I just looked at my little Penelope and realized there was a small D-ring on the side!
> I never thought to clip the little Penelope inside the bags as almost all the bags have a clip inside, which I never use.
> Thank you for passing on this tip!


I had the same thought. What a great idea!!


----------



## msd_bags

ohmisseevee said:


> My Victoria Midi with me to lunch, then meetings yesterday for my volunteering gig. I carried my laptop by hand but it otherwise carried everything else, including a handy water bottle which was needed because I had to talk a lot!


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you!


----------



## bonniekir

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> 
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> 
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.



Sorry this happened to you! 
This can happen to light bags wearing darker clothes/ leather
I had a black leather jacket smudging my lighter bags, and jeans are notorious for colour transfers.. 
So I use darker bags and kmore washable leathers wearing jeans. 
I love the Aquila leather and just give my bags some layers of water repellent like I spray on my leather shoes.


----------



## starkfan

luxemadam said:


> Lovely bags! I am really curious about the capacity of the Little Muse. It’s so cute especially in a pop colour like yours!


I've previously posted a pic of what I could fit into a Little Muse here, in the Massaccesi reference thread -- hope this helps!


----------



## Fancyfree

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.



Oh what a pity! How terribly sad.

Maybe you could have a go at dying your bag, say, black ?
It might turn out awesome.   With orange zips!  And a lot easier to look after.


----------



## tenKrat

@BittyMonkey, I suggest trying Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Start on a discreet area.  Slightly dampen a small area of the Magic Eraser and lightly dab (no rubbing!) on the dark spots. I’ve used this product and technique when I had color transfer, and it worked. But then again, the effectiveness may depend highly on the type of leather.  

The Magic Eraser works quite well on pebbled and nappa leather, which are hardier leathers. As you pointed out, Aquila matte feels more delicate and might be more difficult to work with. So, tread carefully with the Magic Eraser. Good luck.


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> @BittyMonkey, I suggest trying Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. Start on a discreet area.  Slightly dampen a small area of the Magic Eraser and lightly dab (no rubbing!) on the dark spots. I’ve used this product and technique when I had color transfer, and it worked. But then again, the effectiveness may depend highly on the type of leather.
> 
> The Magic Eraser works quite well on pebbled and nappa leather, which are hardier leathers. As you pointed out, Aquila matte feels more delicate and might be more difficult to work with. So, tread carefully with the Magic Eraser. Good luck.


I emailed Marco and he suggested Leather Master suede cleaner off Amazon for aquila matte, but he said that since this type of leather is more raw, it is fragile and prone to issues like this. He suggested pebbled or fiore, so now I'm trying to figure out what color I would like. I did manage to rescue most of the bag, looking at it this AM, there are a couple of water stain marks but those will probably wear away.


----------



## BittyMonkey

What I would really like is a durable leather that approximates Hermes' etoupe, etoupe gray, or etain.


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> What I would really like is a durable leather that approximates Hermes' etoupe, etoupe gray, or etain.


MM taupe grey Fiore looks most similar to Hermes etoupe grey.

I ordered a Modena Midi (handcarry version w/messenger strap) in black Fiore for a travel handbag because Marco said Fiore is durable like his regular pebbled leather but weighs less. I would choose Fiore for a large bag like Angel.


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> 
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> 
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.


The only leather of Marco's that I had color transfer issues with is Citrus Tuscania. I adore my Juliet midi in that leather and color, but it transfers like CRAZY. All sorts of barriers and potions do take some of the transfer dye out, but nothing realistically protects it from further damage, sadly. I just learned to live with it and enjoy the bag, flaws and all . 
I used to have a Hobo the Original bag in a light leather similar in style to Aquila matte - it also transferred like crazy. Some leathers are just more porous than others, I guess. Now, my taupe Pebbled Siena or back when I had her, tangerine Nappa never had a single mark on between the two of them . Metallic Africas are also great in that regard.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received my Alexia midi in black croc.  In photos the croc pattern appears very prominent, but in reality it  is very subtle, at least in black.  The lining is red and hardware is gold.  This is a stunning creation by Marco.
> View attachment 4658861


Absolutely gorgeous bag


----------



## Monaliceke

BittyMonkey said:


> I don't like them expanded, so I would say you could get keys, a wallet, sunglasses and a phone in there with the side folds. That's about it.


Thanks, it seems quite small. I may have to consider the midi then.


----------



## Monaliceke

starkfan said:


> I've previously posted a pic of what I could fit into a Little Muse here, in the Massaccesi reference thread -- hope this helps!


You must be a great packer! I am very surprised to see what you managed to fit in the Little Muse! Did you leave the buttons open to fit all the items?


----------



## jbags07

meeh16 said:


> Look what I came last night:
> 
> Rua Angelica
> 
> Juno Backpack



Love how it looks in that tweed!  Love the beautiful styling of the Juno too


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> My Victoria Midi with me to lunch, then meetings yesterday for my volunteering gig. I carried my laptop by hand but it otherwise carried everything else, including a handy water bottle which was needed because I had to talk a lot!


The whole outfit is just beautiful  and really love this bag


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> I googled that article and if it was the same one, their ideas of what makes you look like an old lady are super lame.


I didn’t google or read it, but i love my LV mono and will wear it until i die   Plus, if Audrey Hepburn was able to carry  her Speedy well into her ‘old age’, i certainly can


----------



## starkfan

luxemadam said:


> You must be a great packer! I am very surprised to see what you managed to fit in the Little Muse! Did you leave the buttons open to fit all the items?


I'm a pack rat who tends to carry a tonne with me, so when there's a will, there's a way!  And yup, when I carried it like that, I'd leave the buttons open to fit everything and have easier access. (The leather on that bag is Pompei, so I didn't have any concerns of the bag losing its shape when I carried it that way, as Pompei is pretty structured and keeps its shape well.)

* I'm using past tense because I've since rehomed that bag, but that was due to the bag ultimately not fitting well enough with my style... It's a great functional bag, though!

Edited to add a link to an old post from when I first got my hands on my Little Muse, with a few more pics to show how a larger item like the wallet sits in the bag: Massaccesi Handbags As mentioned, I used the bag the way I described in that post -- buttons unsnapped and the bag secured with the magnetic tab. I found it easy enough to unsnap the magnet, open the bag wider to access whatever I needed, then resnap the magnet again when done. If you do need to carry a little more than what I showed in the packing picture, though, then it might be good to size up to the Midi, because there wasn't much additional room with all that packed in!


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> 
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> 
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.



So sorry to hear about your bag!  I’ve read a lot in other brand threads about color transfer with lighter bags, especially from jeans   I have a mauve aquila matte Calista i have not worn yet, and waiting on one to be made in the orange aquila matte....i love this leather....i am worried now about both colors and color transfer....Calistas i would tend to use with my denim jackets especially....but i think i will be very cautious after reading about your experience...  

Pebbled might be heavier than the aquila matte....maybe try Marcos new Fiore leather?  There are so many gorgeous color choices too....


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Sometimes, you need the beauty, capacity, and functionality of a Selene Zip Midi...like at one of my daughter's recital:
> View attachment 4661469


Love this as Midi Selene is one of my all time MM favorite styles. What leather is this? It looks very similar to my new Anthracite pebbled Little Athena.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sickgrl13 said:


> MM companions for the day. Selene midi in dark blue Verona with red edge paint and Phoebe in python and black nappa.



LOVE the edge paint! It gives it a whole new look.



Kimbashop said:


> A shot of me heading out with my Aurora the other day in Malta. It has been a really fun bag to carry around. Surprisingly light, very easy to carry. I carried it every day to my conference as it fit my iPad mini and everything I needed for the day as well as post conference dinners and drinks.
> View attachment 4661065



You look great, and you wear the bag well!! Super cool to hear about how functional it has been for you. I am almost second-guessing my choice to stick with the regular Aurora...



christinemliu said:


> Sometimes, you need the beauty, capacity, and functionality of a Selene Zip Midi...like at one of my daughter's recital:
> View attachment 4661469



I don't often like too much hardware on the outside of my bags but the Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi seem to exceptions for me - I just love that classic shape and the extra something from the zippers.

Though to be honest, I just really like how Marco styles the hardware on his bags - the Aurora is a great example of that.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I googled that article and if it was the same one, their ideas of what makes you look like an old lady are super lame.


They were a bit lame I agree but I found the bag one somewhat interesting especially seeing as when I was in France last summer all the ladies were carrying these small bags whereas on my previous trip they were all carrying large bags. The only reason I read it was because a friend sent me the link and said I hope we do not fit into the "Old Lady look" to which I laughed and decided to see. As I said it was just someone's opinion not mine but of course I loved the fact that I carry small elegant MM bags. One of the other things is they said we wear pearls - dang it I failed that one. The other thing is they said we tie silk scarves around our neck in a very precise way - did not fail that one!! I read it purely for the fun and to have a good laugh at some of the things they said.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Love this as Midi Selene is one of my all time MM favorite styles. What leather is this? It looks very similar to my new Anthracite pebbled Little Athena.


@djfmn, spot on! It is pebbled leather in the color anthracite. A really nice dark grey!

Happy that some liked the tip of clipping a Little Penelope! Marco also makes little clip leashes too. I imagine that would be handy if you have a sensor pass and you could just swipe and go.  You could also clip a Penelope Midi as well.
Here's a pic with flash of Little Penelope in my dark chocolate merinos Soulmate Midi with dark blue lining:


----------



## Cessair

Dear Massaccesi experts, I would love your recommendations: I am thinking of ordering a Siena midi in black, but can‘t decide on the leather. Would vacchetta be too stiff? I remember a poster saying that the zips on her vacchetta midi Juliet were difficult to close because of the leather stiffness. 
Ideally I‘d like the bag to keep some structure, and I do like leather with some weight, so I don’t think Merinos would fit well in this case. Does anyone have experience with the black cuoio toscano? How durable is it? 
Thank you!


----------



## TotinScience

Cessair said:


> Dear Massaccesi experts, I would love your recommendations: I am thinking of ordering a Siena midi in black, but can‘t decide on the leather. Would vacchetta be too stiff? I remember a poster saying that the zips on her vacchetta midi Juliet were difficult to close because of the leather stiffness.
> Ideally I‘d like the bag to keep some structure, and I do like leather with some weight, so I don’t think Merinos would fit well in this case. Does anyone have experience with the black cuoio toscano? How durable is it?
> Thank you!


Ladies do get Selene midi in Vacchetta quite often and it seems to soften with time nicely! I don't know about cuoio, but other great options would be Verona or pebbled if you wish for a thick full bodied leather.  You can always ask Marco for some extra backing, I believe


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies with full size Juliets! Can anybody post a mod shot to see how the bag looks like? There are a few MM model pictures, but otherwise almost everybody is Team midi in their beautiful reveals .


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> MM taupe grey Fiore looks most similar to Hermes etoupe grey.
> 
> I ordered a Modena Midi (handcarry version w/messenger strap) in black Fiore for a travel handbag because Marco said Fiore is durable like his regular pebbled leather but weighs less. I would choose Fiore for a large bag like Angel.


I am likely going to order something special but he did suggest taupe gray.


----------



## Cessair

TotinScience said:


> Ladies do get Selene midi in Vacchetta quite often and it seems to soften with time nicely! I don't know about cuoio, but other great options would be Verona or pebbled if you wish for a thick full bodied leather.  You can always ask Marco for some extra backing, I believe


 Thank you, I did not consider extra backing! I really like the look of Verona . Decisions, decisions....


----------



## BittyMonkey

Evening Iride out for a spin at an event!


----------



## Cleda

BittyMonkey said:


> Evening Iride out for a spin at an event!
> View attachment 4662833



You look amazing!!! Gorgeous bag and dress!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Evening Iride out for a spin at an event!
> View attachment 4662833


Wow you look stunning. What a gorgeous dress and bag. You all take such amazing mod shots. I am not very good at it at all. I take about 30 photographs and if I get one or two that is reasonably, not good only reasonable, I am lucky. 
I am taking another look at Iride seeing your photograph and also @jbags07 metallic Iride. Fabulous.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Thanks ladies! That poor dress was sitting in my closet waiting for an event. I finally found one. I thought the Iride was perfect, but honestly, she could have been a little smaller. I only had my wallet, phone, and a lipstick in there, and that left a lot of room.


----------



## christinemliu

Cessair said:


> Dear Massaccesi experts, I would love your recommendations: I am thinking of ordering a Siena midi in black, but can‘t decide on the leather. Would vacchetta be too stiff? I remember a poster saying that the zips on her vacchetta midi Juliet were difficult to close because of the leather stiffness.
> Ideally I‘d like the bag to keep some structure, and I do like leather with some weight, so I don’t think Merinos would fit well in this case. Does anyone have experience with the black cuoio toscano? How durable is it?
> Thank you!


I don't have any experience with Sienas or the toscano leather, but his vacchetta has structure and does soften over time. Another option is Pompei? That will hold structure but also be hard wearing I would think.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cessair said:


> Dear Massaccesi experts, I would love your recommendations: I am thinking of ordering a Siena midi in black, but can‘t decide on the leather. Would vacchetta be too stiff? I remember a poster saying that the zips on her vacchetta midi Juliet were difficult to close because of the leather stiffness.
> Ideally I‘d like the bag to keep some structure, and I do like leather with some weight, so I don’t think Merinos would fit well in this case. Does anyone have experience with the black cuoio toscano? How durable is it?
> Thank you!


Vacchetta would be great on the Sienna midi.  It was my Juliet that had the problem.  I have examined the bag more closely and am beginning to think that when they attached the zipper pulls to the zipper they did not close the zipper tightly with whatever tool they use?  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This allowed the pull to come off when I tried to zip it. I  got a pair of pliers and closed them and it is fine except for the plier marks, lol. But that is fine...they do not show.   Plus the leather is softening. I have always called vacchetta the queen of all leathers.  It is heavy so it’s on my smaller bags.  But it is an exquisite leather that is durable and it ages to perfection. Look at this up close, it is gorgeous!  BTW Pompei is stiffer than vacchetta.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cessair said:


> Dear Massaccesi experts, I would love your recommendations: I am thinking of ordering a Siena midi in black, but can‘t decide on the leather. Would vacchetta be too stiff? I remember a poster saying that the zips on her vacchetta midi Juliet were difficult to close because of the leather stiffness.
> Ideally I‘d like the bag to keep some structure, and I do like leather with some weight, so I don’t think Merinos would fit well in this case. Does anyone have experience with the black cuoio toscano? How durable is it?
> Thank you!


I LOVE Vacchetta. For Siena however,  I think Merinos would be a good choice. Unbelievably lightweight, beautiful natural surface and very strong. Stays pristine. 
But ask Marco


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I LOVE Vacchetta. For Siena however,  I think Merinos would be a good choice. Unbelievably lightweight, beautiful natural surface and very strong. Stays pristine.
> But ask Marco


If she wants it to retain structure a bag in merinos would have to have additional backing. It is a leather that loves to slouch. This bag had been carried about 8 times! Ruby red Merinos.


----------



## Cessair

christinemliu said:


> I don't have any experience with Sienas or the toscano leather, but his vacchetta has structure and does soften over time. Another option is Pompei? That will hold structure but also be hard wearing I would think.



I did consider Pompei but I am not sure I‘d like the feel of it, I like to have at least a little pattern on the leather.



southernbelle43 said:


> Vacchetta would be great on the Sienna midi.  It was my Juliet that had the problem.  I have examined the bag more closely and am beginning to think that when they attached the zipper pulls to the zipper they did not close the zipper tightly with whatever tool they use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This allowed the pull to come off when I tried to zip it. I  got a pair of pliers and closed them and it is fine except for the plier marks, lol. But that is fine...they do not show.   Plus the leather is softening. I have always called vacchetta the queen of all leathers.  It is heavy so it’s on my smaller bags.  But it is an exquisite leather that is durable and it ages to perfection. Look at this up close, it is gorgeous!  BTW Pompei is stiffer than vacchetta.
> View attachment 4662916



thank you so much for the close-up photo, the leather is stunning! I am in love 



southernbelle43 said:


> If she wants it to retain structure a bag in merinos would have to have additional backing. It is a leather that loves to slouch. This bag had been carried about 8 times! Ruby red Merinos.
> View attachment 4663011



Very slouchy indeed - I will plan this leather for a Soulmate midi 

thank you very much, ladies - black vacchetta Siena midi it is!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BOTD
Chocolate Verona, oh how I love thee!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cessair said:


> I did consider Pompei but I am not sure I‘d like the feel of it, I like to have at least a little pattern on the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much for the close-up photo, the leather is stunning! I am in love
> 
> 
> 
> Very slouchy indeed - I will plan this leather for a Soulmate midi
> 
> thank you very much, ladies - black vacchetta Siena midi it is!


That will be stunning!!! I cannot wait to see it.  I have a Sienna midi on my wish list down the road. I have not decided on a color or leather yet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Ladies who wear, for example, the Athena Messenger or other bags (like the Zhoe Legend or Zhoe) as shoulder bags - what kind of strap drop do you usually look for?  What factors do you consider when you think about how low or high the bag sits on your side or under your arm?

The only shoulder bags I've ever worn are similar to the Victoria Midi or Selene, where they are closer to tote-bag size.  I want to order an additional strap for my Zhoe for more versatility, and I think it would look super lovely as a shoulder bag (vs the current long strap).


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who wear, for example, the Athena Messenger or other bags (like the Zhoe Legend or Zhoe) as shoulder bags - what kind of strap drop do you usually look for?  What factors do you consider when you think about how low or high the bag sits on your side or under your arm?
> 
> The only shoulder bags I've ever worn are similar to the Victoria Midi or Selene, where they are closer to tote-bag size.  I want to order an additional strap for my Zhoe for more versatility, and I think it would look super lovely as a shoulder bag (vs the current long strap).


The additional short strap that Marco makes for the Zhoe is a bit different. It has 2 buckles so you can adjust the length to your liking. Its width is smaller than the Minerva shoulder strap but it is comfortable. When you order the Zhoe short strap, remember to tell Marco your usual preferred handle drop.


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who wear, for example, the Athena Messenger or other bags (like the Zhoe Legend or Zhoe) as shoulder bags - what kind of strap drop do you usually look for?  What factors do you consider when you think about how low or high the bag sits on your side or under your arm?
> 
> The only shoulder bags I've ever worn are similar to the Victoria Midi or Selene, where they are closer to tote-bag size.  I want to order an additional strap for my Zhoe for more versatility, and I think it would look super lovely as a shoulder bag (vs the current long strap).


Here's a picture to show you:



8 inch handle drop here:


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who wear, for example, the Athena Messenger or other bags (like the Zhoe Legend or Zhoe) as shoulder bags - what kind of strap drop do you usually look for?  What factors do you consider when you think about how low or high the bag sits on your side or under your arm?


I like the Minerva shoulder strap with my Athena messenger and Zhoes. The standard drop on this strap works for me.  When wearing a bag on my shoulder, I like it to hit the mid to lower parts of my ribcage.  Any lower than that, I seem to look shorter than I am. 

Athena messenger (dark amethyst Pompei) with Minerva shoulder strap:


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> The additional short strap that Marco makes for the Zhoe is a bit different. It has 2 buckles so you can adjust the length to your liking. Its width is smaller than the Minerva shoulder strap but it is comfortable. When you order the Zhoe short strap, remember to tell Marco your usual preferred handle drop.





orchidmyst said:


> Here's a picture to show you:
> View attachment 4663136
> 
> 
> 8 inch handle drop here:
> View attachment 4663137



Thank you! I actually want this to be non-adjustable, for a cleaner look.  I'm going to try it with a couple of my other bags when I get home to figure out the exact strap drop that I want, and where I want the bag to sit.


----------



## ohmisseevee

tenKrat said:


> I like the Minerva shoulder strap with my Athena messenger and Zhoes. The standard drop on this strap works for me.  When wearing a bag on my shoulder, I like it to hit the mid to lower parts of my ribcage.  Any lower than that, I seem to look shorter than I am.
> 
> Athena messenger (dark amethyst Pompei) with Minerva shoulder strap:
> View attachment 4663178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663179



Thank you @tenKrat !! Your advice/experience and mod shots are always so helpful.


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> BOTD
> Chocolate Verona, oh how I love thee!
> View attachment 4663027


Calista is perfect in Verona leather. I love the texture, and the variations in this chocolate color are just beautiful.


----------



## TotinScience

yay, Little Minerva promo! Run, don't walk to get this lovely baggie. The tweedy bird I have is one of my most cherished bags in the entire collection .
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/little-minerva


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you! I actually want this to be non-adjustable, for a cleaner look.  I'm going to try it with a couple of my other bags when I get home to figure out the exact strap drop that I want, and where I want the bag to sit.


If you want a very clean and simple look, you can ask Marco to make you a strap with no hardware on it. He’ll make you whatever strap you want, within reason of course.


----------



## tenKrat

My BOTD, Minerva Midi in one of my favorite MM leather/color combinations, pearl grey pebbled. I love it with the light gold hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Thank you! I actually want this to be non-adjustable, for a cleaner look.  I'm going to try it with a couple of my other bags when I get home to figure out the exact strap drop that I want, and where I want the bag to sit.


Good idea.  To be sure you get it right measure the exact length of the strap WITH the metal attachments length included. Otherwise you can be off by a couple of inches when he puts the leather on the attachment.  He says people often confuse strap length, strap drop, shoulder length, messenger length etc., so he wanted me to give him an exact measurement in inches.  We had a communication problem on my last bag and he sent messenger length, not shoulder length.  I like my bag length to be about where TenKRat's is.  That is most comfortable for me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Calista is perfect in Verona leather. I love the texture, and the variations in this chocolate color are just beautiful.


The Calista definitely shines in Verona leather.  I wish we could get more Verona with similar variations in the color like the chocolate.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Calista definitely shines in Verona leather.  I wish we could get more Verona with similar variations in the color like the chocolate.


Your Calista is beautiful and gorgeous! I literally was just thinking about chocolate Verona today. It doesn't hurt to ask Marco; when I mentioned to him in an e-mail about an order that some were asking about Tuscania, he said he might have some cobblestone Tuscania still. If anyone is interested, feel free to ask him.
And I have been waiting for the Little Minerva...and wow, with a card holder too. Someone mentioned to me it's a double promo, which is true! To me, the Minerva is a classic MM unique style...I feel like his signature "M" letter is the inspiration for the front of the bag. And @tenKrat never steers us wrong...she always raves about the Minerva strap. Off to plan...


----------



## tenKrat

Special delivery today!  Here is my latest Zhoe with the Mia handle that I like to add. Medium grey Flor goat leather with black nappa trim, dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining, and feet on the bottom (which is extra). It comes with a wider (1.2”) adjustable messenger strap, which I always order.


----------



## tenKrat

Yellow lining:


----------



## tenKrat

Close up:


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> I like the Minerva shoulder strap with my Athena messenger and Zhoes. The standard drop on this strap works for me.  When wearing a bag on my shoulder, I like it to hit the mid to lower parts of my ribcage.  Any lower than that, I seem to look shorter than I am.
> 
> Athena messenger (dark amethyst Pompei) with Minerva shoulder strap:
> View attachment 4663178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663179


I like the Minerva shoulder strap too because for some reason, it really is the right length. It is very comfortable and whatever bag you're using it with doesn't feel heavy.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Special delivery today!  Here is my latest Zhoe with the Mia handle that I like to add. Medium grey Flor goat leather with black nappa trim, dark gunmetal hardware, yellow lining, and feet on the bottom (which is extra). It comes with a wider (1.2”) adjustable messenger strap, which I always order.
> View attachment 4663278
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663280


Wow! The black nappa contrast shows off the grey flor very nicely. I am always so amazed with how you can visualize and come up with such great combinations. This is so beautiful.


----------



## TotinScience

I second and third the Minerva strap love. It’s the best length and so comfortable when on shoulder!


----------



## tenKrat

Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.  

Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.) 

Front
	

		
			
		

		
	




Back


----------



## tenKrat

More detail


----------



## tenKrat

I also considered nappa leather for the colorblock, but I’m glad I went with Verona instead. Its texture adds a depth that matches well with the tweed pattern.


----------



## tenKrat

Size comparison shots of Siena Midi and Zhoe:


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.
> 
> Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.)
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663296
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663304


Wow


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.
> 
> Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.)
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663296
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663304


Wow and wow and wow what a gorgeous and unique bag. Fabulous as always. I wish I had your creativity.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison shots of Siena Midi and Zhoe:
> View attachment 4663326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663327



The red zippers add such a touch to this bag. I love that detail perfect.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> My BOTD, Minerva Midi in one of my favorite MM leather/color combinations, pearl grey pebbled. I love it with the light gold hardware.
> View attachment 4663185


Could you tell me the actual measurements of the midi Minerva. On the website it seems very wide, but saw a comparison drawing of the 3 sizes that had it only 12.6 in wide. Can't decide between the midi and the little. Thanks.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Haven’t carried this bag in a while selene midi zip in terracotta merinos.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Size comparison shots of Siena Midi and Zhoe:
> View attachment 4663326
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663327



Congrats, tenKrat!  These are very unique and special creations! Wow!


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.
> 
> Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.)
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663296
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663304


Wowza!!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
	

		
			
		

		
	








1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty. 
2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!  
3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.


----------



## ohmisseevee

@tenKrat , you have a true masterpiece in that Siena Midi. What a stunner!
@carterazo , you have such lovely pieces from the Flor. What wonderful choices!


----------



## jaspearl

orchidmyst said:


> Here's a picture to show you:
> View attachment 4663136
> 
> 
> 8 inch handle drop here:
> View attachment 4663137


Orchidmyst, 

 I have a Zhoe Legend with 9 inch strap drop and I was disappointed coz the flap kept rubbing against the strap attachment. I switched to using a ribbon as a strap instead but my poor flap still gets bent. 

Yours doesn't have this problem when you use it? Your bag seems to have more space between the closed flap and the strap attachment to the bag.


----------



## tenKrat

jaspearl said:


> Orchidmyst,
> 
> I have a Zhoe Legend with 9 inch strap drop and I was disappointed coz the flap kept rubbing against the strap attachment. I switched to using a ribbon as a strap instead but my poor flap still gets bent.
> 
> Yours doesn't have this problem when you use it? Your bag seems to have more space between the closed flap and the strap attachment to the bag.


Hi @jaspearl, the bag she posted is a Zhoe, so its wings prevent the strap hardware from rubbing the leather, as it does on the Zhoe Legend. I have the same issue with my Zhoe Legend. 


I was bothered at first when I spotted the rubbing. Because there’s no real fix for it, I am overlooking this tiny problem.  I’ve reframed it in my mind as a “love mark” (or “patina”), an effect of lovingly using my handbag.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> The red zippers add such a touch to this bag. I love that detail perfect.


Actually, that is one detail I cannot claim is mine. Marco and Co. chose the red zipper cloth for me. I agree that such a subtle change made a big positive impact on the overall look of the bag.


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> Haven’t carried this bag in a while selene midi zip in terracotta merinos.


Terracotta is such a lovely earthy color.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663472
> View attachment 4663473
> View attachment 4663474
> View attachment 4663475
> View attachment 4663476
> View attachment 4663477
> 
> 1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty.
> 2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!
> 3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
> 4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
> 5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.


They are all so pretty. I thought you already had dark blue Africa in your collection...  Anyway, I’m glad you have it now and like it very much.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Could you tell me the actual measurements of the midi Minerva. On the website it seems very wide, but saw a comparison drawing of the 3 sizes that had it only 12.6 in wide. Can't decide between the midi and the little. Thanks.


Minerva Midi
Length: 14”
Height:  11”
Depth:  5.5”


----------



## msd_bags

ohmisseevee said:


> Ladies who wear, for example, the Athena Messenger or other bags (like the Zhoe Legend or Zhoe) as shoulder bags - what kind of strap drop do you usually look for?  What factors do you consider when you think about how low or high the bag sits on your side or under your arm?
> 
> The only shoulder bags I've ever worn are similar to the Victoria Midi or Selene, where they are closer to tote-bag size.  I want to order an additional strap for my Zhoe for more versatility, and I think it would look super lovely as a shoulder bag (vs the current long strap).


I’m happy with the Minerva strap - strap drop and width. Almost perfect!  I just wish the hardware clips are smaller. Marco could consider a tapering design of the leather at the connection point with the hardware so he could use smaller clasps.

@tenKrat - what a unique and beautiful midi Siena!!

@carterazo  - love your new goodies!! I’m really liking the tweed too!


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> Minerva Midi
> Length: 14”
> Height:  11”
> Depth:  5.5”


Thank you.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> Hi @jaspearl, the bag she posted is a Zhoe, so its wings prevent the strap hardware from rubbing the leather, as it does on the Zhoe Legend. I have the same issue with my Zhoe Legend.
> View attachment 4663599
> 
> I was bothered at first when I spotted the rubbing. Because there’s no real fix for it, I am overlooking this tiny problem.  I’ve reframed it in my mind as a “love mark” (or “patina”), an effect of lovingly using my handbag.


I have the same issue with a vachetta Zhoe Legend: the chain has rubbed alot of the edge paint off the flap.  At some point I will either try to fix it, or have Marco make a strap without the chain.  That being said, I do stuff the bag heavily and if I carried less, it may not happen as much.  Regardless, any future Legend I order, will not have the chain part of the strap.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Evening Iride out for a spin at an event!
> View attachment 4662833


You are simply drop dead gorgeous! I love seeing Iride getting out on the town. 



tenKrat said:


> Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.
> 
> Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.)
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663296
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663304


What an amazing bag! This combo is really perfect - I agree that the Verona texture is just what the tweed calf needed.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663472
> View attachment 4663473
> View attachment 4663474
> View attachment 4663475
> View attachment 4663476
> View attachment 4663477
> 
> 1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty.
> 2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!
> 3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
> 4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
> 5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.


Wonderful selections, all of these!! I have a real soft spot for Iride, I have to admit. It's just perfect in the flor.


----------



## orchidmyst

jaspearl said:


> Orchidmyst,
> 
> I have a Zhoe Legend with 9 inch strap drop and I was disappointed coz the flap kept rubbing against the strap attachment. I switched to using a ribbon as a strap instead but my poor flap still gets bent.
> 
> Yours doesn't have this problem when you use it? Your bag seems to have more space between the closed flap and the strap attachment to the bag.


The Zhoe Legend is constructed a bit differently and I'm sorry to hear you have this problem. Mine is the regular Zhoe and the flap doesn't touch the strap attachment. You could consider a Zhoe with a back pocket instead maybe?


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> My BOTD, Minerva Midi in one of my favorite MM leather/color combinations, pearl grey pebbled. I love it with the light gold hardware.
> View attachment 4663185


This is with a longer flap, right?


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663472
> View attachment 4663473
> View attachment 4663474
> View attachment 4663475
> View attachment 4663476
> View attachment 4663477
> 
> 1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty.
> 2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!
> 3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
> 4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
> 5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.


Wow!  What a lovely collection!  Congratulations!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663472
> View attachment 4663473
> View attachment 4663474
> View attachment 4663475
> View attachment 4663476
> View attachment 4663477
> 
> 1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty.
> 2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!
> 3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
> 4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
> 5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.


Each bag is so beautiful...you made great choices in styles/leathers


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> yay, Little Minerva promo! Run, don't walk to get this lovely baggie. The tweedy bird I have is one of my most cherished bags in the entire collection .
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/little-minerva


Yey, ordered already! Prior to the promo though...


----------



## Monaliceke

tenKrat said:


> Marco’s limited patterned leathers are really special. For this next bag, I took about a week conceptualizing all of its details. Marco and his workshop staff did an AWESOME job making my bag!!  It is my most unique MM handbag.  I LOVE IT.
> 
> Siena Midi in red-blue tweed calf, bluette Verona, and black Verona leather for the trim. Other specs: red lining, dark gunmetal hardware, red contrast stitching, and red edge paint. (Marco’s employee, Annamaria, does all the edge painting. Her work is clean and meticulous.)
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663296
> 
> 
> Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663301
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663304


This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## lenie

Does anyone have the midi Minerva and little Minerva to do comparison pictures for size?  My little Minerva hasn't come yet but would like to take advantage of the promo.  Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

@tenKrat what a unique Siena Midi! The colours are outstanding, everything matches so perfectly. It is certainly a very eye-catching bag.

@yellow_tulip Love that shade of Merinos, a very lovely warm tone!

@carterazo What a haul!!! I love everything you got, each piece made with one of MM's unique leather. Especially love the Tweed, so far every piece made in the Tweed leather looks amazing, I can't wait to get my Little Minerva in Tweed! I hope you enjoy using the Penelope with short strap as much as I do mine!


----------



## Cleda

jaspearl said:


> Orchidmyst,
> 
> I have a Zhoe Legend with 9 inch strap drop and I was disappointed coz the flap kept rubbing against the strap attachment. I switched to using a ribbon as a strap instead but my poor flap still gets bent.
> 
> Yours doesn't have this problem when you use it? Your bag seems to have more space between the closed flap and the strap attachment to the bag.



Was this feedback to MM? Might be a design issue that can be easily fixed in future bags if surfaced to MM?


----------



## jaspearl

tenKrat said:


> Hi @jaspearl, the bag she posted is a Zhoe, so its wings prevent the strap hardware from rubbing the leather, as it does on the Zhoe Legend. I have the same issue with my Zhoe Legend.
> View attachment 4663599
> 
> I was bothered at first when I spotted the rubbing. Because there’s no real fix for it, I am overlooking this tiny problem.  I’ve reframed it in my mind as a “love mark” (or “patina”), an effect of lovingly using my handbag.


Oh I see. Thanks so much. I sort of assumed that the Zhoe Legend should have wings too. 
I would love another Zhoe Legend, the capacity is perfect for work. But will save up first!


----------



## jaspearl

I did actually feedback to Marco, but didn't receive a reply, he was probably really busy with Kickstarter at that time. 

Maybe the Zhoe Legend could be made with wings like the Zhoe? And the straps could be attached directly to leather instead of the lining so the lining doesn't "pull up" due to weight of the bag? 

I'm sooo out of money, bought too many MMs in the past 2 years. Will consider the above points the next time I order a Zhoe Legend!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, I owe you some pictures.  We've had very little sunlight here, plus I'm only home when the sun is low so bear with me.  Lol!  Here are all the goodies from my white box.  They are all gorgeous, but my favourite of all is the Iride - a gift from DH.  He was so impressed with the bag! Every time I look at it, I think: Worth every penny. So beautiful!  Pictures don't do her justice.  All the colors were hard to capture.  I have an old phone and often forget to clean the lens.  I couldn't quite get the color of the Taupe Phoebe.  I was very fortunate that Marco made the tweed and Africa leather ones right away.  He said he made mine first because I had been waiting a long time since my first order for the flor Iride and Phoebe.  I would add something and tell him I didn't mind waiting.  He's the best! Anyway, here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4663472
> View attachment 4663473
> View attachment 4663474
> View attachment 4663475
> View attachment 4663476
> View attachment 4663477
> 
> 1. Iride in flor goat with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I chose the short chain.  I have a long chain from a Phoebe I could use with it if I ever wanted to wear her crossbody.  I'm not sure I will.  She's too pretty.
> 2. Penelope in grey flor modified to have only a short strap with a 7 inch drop,  dark  gunmetal hardware -just a zipper pull, and red lining.  @Cleda  I was inspired by you, thanks!
> 3. Phoebe in taupe flor with gold hardware and silver lining picked by Marco
> 4. Penelope in black and white tweed modified to have a thin crossbody strap, red lining and dark gunmetal hardware.  I really love this effect.
> 5.  Phoebe in dark blue Africa leather with light blue lining picked by Marco. I got a leather strap because I already have dark gunmetal and gold straps I could use with it.  I think I finally found a metallic leather I like.



You bags are gorgeous. I love Flor such a unique leather. Your selections for all these leathers are stunning. The more I see Iride the more I know I want one. I also love your white tweed Penelope. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Hi @jaspearl, the bag she posted is a Zhoe, so its wings prevent the strap hardware from rubbing the leather, as it does on the Zhoe Legend. I have the same issue with my Zhoe Legend.
> View attachment 4663599
> 
> I was bothered at first when I spotted the rubbing. Because there’s no real fix for it, I am overlooking this tiny problem.  I’ve reframed it in my mind as a “love mark” (or “patina”), an effect of lovingly using my handbag.


Now I am really curious to see if this has happened to my Zhoe Legends off to check.


----------



## djfmn

My son's girlfriend has passed a couple of comments about the handbags I carry. I decided for her birthday this week to give her an MM bag. She only uses a tote type handbag and every time I have carried my Africa lead midi Selene she has said she really likes it. I decided to give her my amaranto red pebbled leather midi Selene. I use my lead Africa midi Selene way more than the red one. She was so excited to receive the bag as a gift it was fun for me to give her an MM. Well of course I no longer have a red bag so I am leaning towards getting a Little Minerva in pirate red Cuoio toscano also love the ginger Cuoio toscano but I know that I love having a red bag. Now to decide on lining and hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My son's girlfriend has passed a couple of comments about the handbags I carry. I decided for her birthday this week to give her an MM bag. She only uses a tote type handbag and every time I have carried my Africa lead midi Selene she has said she really likes it. I decided to give her my amaranto red pebbled leather midi Selene. I use my lead Africa midi Selene way more than the red one. She was so excited to receive the bag as a gift it was fun for me to give her an MM. Well of course I no longer have a red bag so I am leaning towards getting a Little Minerva in pirate red Cuoio toscano also love the ginger Cuoio toscano but I know that I love having a red bag. Now to decide on lining and hardware.


You are sweet and I know she was thrilled to get that gorgeous bag.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> My son's girlfriend has passed a couple of comments about the handbags I carry. I decided for her birthday this week to give her an MM bag. She only uses a tote type handbag and every time I have carried my Africa lead midi Selene she has said she really likes it. I decided to give her my amaranto red pebbled leather midi Selene. I use my lead Africa midi Selene way more than the red one. She was so excited to receive the bag as a gift it was fun for me to give her an MM. Well of course I no longer have a red bag so I am leaning towards getting a Little Minerva in pirate red Cuoio toscano also love the ginger Cuoio toscano but I know that I love having a red bag. Now to decide on lining and hardware.


Amaranto Pebbled Midi Selene is an absolute classic - I am sure she will just love carrying it. It was very kind of you to gift a MM to her. Plus now you get to ponder what the right next red bag will be.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> @tenKrat , you have a true masterpiece in that Siena Midi. What a stunner!
> @carterazo , you have such lovely pieces from the Flor. What wonderful choices!


Thank you!



tenKrat said:


> They are all so pretty. I thought you already had dark blue Africa in your collection...  Anyway, I’m glad you have it now and like it very much.


Thank you!  This is my first Africa piece.  I had always been afraid it was too much bling for me. Lol! I did get a Phoebe in dark blue metallic early last year, but it wasn't the shade of blue I expected and it was shinier than I thought.  I think Africa might be just a tad less shiny.  Plus I like this shade of blue better. I have so much blue in my collection I have gotten really particular about the shades I want. 



pdxhb said:


> Wonderful selections, all of these!! I have a real soft spot for Iride, I have to admit. It's just perfect in the flor.


Thank you!  The Iride is my favorite! It is stunning in the flor.



eleanors36 said:


> Wow!  What a lovely collection!  Congratulations!


Thanks, dear e!



jbags07 said:


> Each bag is so beautiful...you made great choices in styles/leathers


Thank you! I really went back and forth trying to decide. 



Cleda said:


> @carterazo What a haul!!! I love everything you got, each piece made with one of MM's unique leather. Especially love the Tweed, so far every piece made in the Tweed leather looks amazing, I can't wait to get my Little Minerva in Tweed! I hope you enjoy using the Penelope with short strap as much as I do mine!


Thank you!!! You really inspired me when I saw yours.  Such a perfect modification.  I love it! CAn't wait to see what you ordered in the tweed.



djfmn said:


> You bags are gorgeous. I love Flor such a unique leather. Your selections for all these leathers are stunning. The more I see Iride the more I know I want one. I also love your white tweed Penelope. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


Thank you! I highly recommend the Iride.  It fits quite all the essentials.  I think she would be gorgeous in tweed or any Africa color....


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My son's girlfriend has passed a couple of comments about the handbags I carry. I decided for her birthday this week to give her an MM bag. She only uses a tote type handbag and every time I have carried my Africa lead midi Selene she has said she really likes it. I decided to give her my amaranto red pebbled leather midi Selene. I use my lead Africa midi Selene way more than the red one. She was so excited to receive the bag as a gift it was fun for me to give her an MM. Well of course I no longer have a red bag so I am leaning towards getting a Little Minerva in pirate red Cuoio toscano also love the ginger Cuoio toscano but I know that I love having a red bag. Now to decide on lining and hardware.



How sweet of you to give such a lovely bag!  I hope she enjoys it for a long time.  Red cuoio toscano sounds so yummy! I can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Hi All! I was referred over here from the Arayla thread, as I've been struggling to find just the right bag. What I'm looking for is my one, perfect, black tote - something classic and elegant, work and interview appropriate, and ideally, something that is also just a little bit different. I basically never want to buy a black tote again! It needs to be big enough to fit my everyday items - Chanel WOC, two cosmetics pouches approx. 6" long each, two small pouches approx. 3"-4" long each, a card case, and sunglasses - and then some. On any given day, I may also want to carry my agenda, checkbook, leggings/sports bra/tank, and/or water bottle. And, as a work/interview bag, I would want the ability to carry files or a laptop. Basically, something about the size of a LV Neverfull MM (but with a longer base, maybe), Tory Burch Perry tote, etc. is ideal. I want it to be structured enough not to turn into a pool of leather when set down, but still soft and supple - definitely nothing super structured or rigid.

My two front-runners were the YSL shopper tote because I love the chic and elegant shape and look and the Cuyana structured tote in mock croc because the mock croc fulfill my "something different" desire. Both of these also would work, size-wise, and seem to have the right amount of structure and softness I'm looking for. However, I went through a 40+ page thread about the YSL tote, and some people reported some concerning wear and tear issues. And the Cuyana - I don't know - for some reason I just haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. I like it, I like the mock croc, but I prefer a more east-west shape, and I'm just not sure if it's THE one.

Massaccesi seems like it might be the answer to get just what I'm looking for, but I have to admit, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the options! I've taken a look at the site, and it seems like the Victoria or the Selene might be my best bets. I don't love the straps on the Selene, but from what I've read, straps can be changed/altered - is that right? I know I would definitely want dark gunmetal hardware. I am very much intrigued by black metallic leather - I feel like that would give me that hint of "something different" that I am looking for - but I can't tell if black metallic is a viable leather option for either of those bags. And, I'm not sure if I'm overlooking other, possibly better options, particularly if strap options can be changed and modified? Like I said, I want this to be my one, perfect black tote, so I really want to make sure I get it right, but boy am I facing decision paralysis! Would definitely appreciate any guidance on where and how to start!


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hi All! I was referred over here from the Arayla thread, as I've been struggling to find just the right bag. What I'm looking for is my one, perfect, black tote - something classic and elegant, work and interview appropriate, and ideally, something that is also just a little bit different. I basically never want to buy a black tote again! It needs to be big enough to fit my everyday items - Chanel WOC, two cosmetics pouches approx. 6" long each, two small pouches approx. 3"-4" long each, a card case, and sunglasses - and then some. On any given day, I may also want to carry my agenda, checkbook, leggings/sports bra/tank, and/or water bottle. And, as a work/interview bag, I would want the ability to carry files or a laptop. Basically, something about the size of a LV Neverfull MM (but with a longer base, maybe), Tory Burch Perry tote, etc. is ideal. I want it to be structured enough not to turn into a pool of leather when set down, but still soft and supple - definitely nothing super structured or rigid.
> 
> My two front-runners were the YSL shopper tote because I love the chic and elegant shape and look and the Cuyana structured tote in mock croc because the mock croc fulfill my "something different" desire. Both of these also would work, size-wise, and seem to have the right amount of structure and softness I'm looking for. However, I went through a 40+ page thread about the YSL tote, and some people reported some concerning wear and tear issues. And the Cuyana - I don't know - for some reason I just haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. I like it, I like the mock croc, but I prefer a more east-west shape, and I'm just not sure if it's THE one.
> 
> Massaccesi seems like it might be the answer to get just what I'm looking for, but I have to admit, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the options! I've taken a look at the site, and it seems like the Victoria or the Selene might be my best bets. I don't love the straps on the Selene, but from what I've read, straps can be changed/altered - is that right? I know I would definitely want dark gunmetal hardware. I am very much intrigued by black metallic leather - I feel like that would give me that hint of "something different" that I am looking for - but I can't tell if black metallic is a viable leather option for either of those bags. And, I'm not sure if I'm overlooking other, possibly better options, particularly if strap options can be changed and modified? Like I said, I want this to be my one, perfect black tote, so I really want to make sure I get it right, but boy am I facing decision paralysis! Would definitely appreciate any guidance on where and how to start!



Welcome! I hope you find what you're looking for with MM - his bags are truly the best individualized designs you will find anywhere, IMO.

The Selene and Midi Selene are favorites - very useful and easy to carry. Other totes or tote-like styles like the Victoria (gorgeous) and the Modena are excellent for those of us who carry a lot. I'm that person, just to be fully transparent.

For leather selection, and anything else, I highly recommend emailing Marco directly to ask about what he recommends. Straps can be changed out to suit your aesthetics and use preferences; there are some that will be more compatible to the exact details of the base style you select and Marco is definitely your best resource for that advice. One of my favorite aspects of MM designs is you can add a cross-body strap to many of the styles which makes them really versatile. The dark gunmetal hardware is beautiful and will look elegant with a black leather.

Capacity and what you really need to be able to carry is an important consideration. I regularly carry a laptop plus a couple pouches and computer peripherals in my Midi Selenes and Modenas. I own them in pebbled, africa, and vachetta - all leathers with excellent body and durability without feeling stiff or rigid. The Midi Selene is a little bit of a tight fit for all my stuff but the size transitions very well to a non-work bag, especially if I pull the sides in with the cinch strap. I find the details and quality far superior to Cuyana and of course the customization wins over other luxury brands hands down. The Modena is a better fit for big work day schlepping and the zip top is a nice feature. The hardware didn't win me over immediately when I saw stock photos but I have ordered with dark gunmetal and it's just the right level of detail. Oh! One last(ish) thing - the Selene Zip is a great bag and worth considering. The side pockets are extremely useful and the zippers, if they fit your aesthetic, are a nice "just enough" extra detail; women who I'd think don't care one bit about bags comment the most on my Midi Selene Zip.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hi All! I was referred over here from the Arayla thread, as I've been struggling to find just the right bag. What I'm looking for is my one, perfect, black tote - something classic and elegant, work and interview appropriate, and ideally, something that is also just a little bit different. I basically never want to buy a black tote again! It needs to be big enough to fit my everyday items - Chanel WOC, two cosmetics pouches approx. 6" long each, two small pouches approx. 3"-4" long each, a card case, and sunglasses - and then some. On any given day, I may also want to carry my agenda, checkbook, leggings/sports bra/tank, and/or water bottle. And, as a work/interview bag, I would want the ability to carry files or a laptop. Basically, something about the size of a LV Neverfull MM (but with a longer base, maybe), Tory Burch Perry tote, etc. is ideal. I want it to be structured enough not to turn into a pool of leather when set down, but still soft and supple - definitely nothing super structured or rigid.
> 
> My two front-runners were the YSL shopper tote because I love the chic and elegant shape and look and the Cuyana structured tote in mock croc because the mock croc fulfill my "something different" desire. Both of these also would work, size-wise, and seem to have the right amount of structure and softness I'm looking for. However, I went through a 40+ page thread about the YSL tote, and some people reported some concerning wear and tear issues. And the Cuyana - I don't know - for some reason I just haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. I like it, I like the mock croc, but I prefer a more east-west shape, and I'm just not sure if it's THE one.
> 
> Massaccesi seems like it might be the answer to get just what I'm looking for, but I have to admit, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the options! I've taken a look at the site, and it seems like the Victoria or the Selene might be my best bets. I don't love the straps on the Selene, but from what I've read, straps can be changed/altered - is that right? I know I would definitely want dark gunmetal hardware. I am very much intrigued by black metallic leather - I feel like that would give me that hint of "something different" that I am looking for - but I can't tell if black metallic is a viable leather option for either of those bags. And, I'm not sure if I'm overlooking other, possibly better options, particularly if strap options can be changed and modified? Like I said, I want this to be my one, perfect black tote, so I really want to make sure I get it right, but boy am I facing decision paralysis! Would definitely appreciate any guidance on where and how to start!


LOL -- I thought of recommending you to this thread as well when I "saw" you in the Arayla thread! In addition to using the Arayla Hepburns, my other absolute fave workbag is the Modena -- it is my "perfect" black tote. 

As you mentioned, the handles and practically everything else on an MM bag can be redesigned. You can order plain handles on the Selene bag, and you can also order it as a zip tote instead of open with a magnetic closure. Another thing to consider is how structured you want/need your tote to be, as some leathers make for a very smooshy, collapsible bag while others are better for a more structured look. I have the selene midi in a very soft leather which I find great for everyday running around, but less good for work because I like my totes to literally stand on their own so that I can locate things easily.  I'm sure there will be many people here who will be happy to help you out!


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> Welcome! I hope you find what you're looking for with MM - his bags are truly the best individualized designs you will find anywhere, IMO.
> 
> The Selene and Midi Selene are favorites - very useful and easy to carry. Other totes or tote-like styles like the Victoria (gorgeous) and the Modena are excellent for those of us who carry a lot. I'm that person, just to be fully transparent.
> 
> For leather selection, and anything else, I highly recommend emailing Marco directly to ask about what he recommends. Straps can be changed out to suit your aesthetics and use preferences; there are some that will be more compatible to the exact details of the base style you select and Marco is definitely your best resource for that advice. One of my favorite aspects of MM designs is you can add a cross-body strap to many of the styles which makes them really versatile. The dark gunmetal hardware is beautiful and will look elegant with a black leather.
> 
> Capacity and what you really need to be able to carry is an important consideration. I regularly carry a laptop plus a couple pouches and computer peripherals in my Midi Selenes and Modenas. I own them in pebbled, africa, and vachetta - all leathers with excellent body and durability without feeling stiff or rigid. The Midi Selene is a little bit of a tight fit for all my stuff but the size transitions very well to a non-work bag, especially if I pull the sides in with the cinch strap. I find the details and quality far superior to Cuyana and of course the customization wins over other luxury brands hands down. The Modena is a better fit for big work day schlepping and the zip top is a nice feature. The hardware didn't win me over immediately when I saw stock photos but I have ordered with dark gunmetal and it's just the right level of detail. Oh! One last(ish) thing - the Selene Zip is a great bag and worth considering. The side pockets are extremely useful and the zippers, if they fit your aesthetic, are a nice "just enough" extra detail; women who I'd think don't care one bit about bags comment the most on my Midi Selene Zip.



Thanks so much for your detailed response! I will definitely plan to email Marco for his input. Thank you also for sharing your experience with your bags! Aesthetically, I'm not sure if the outside zips on the Modena and Selene Zip are quite my style, but I can definitely appreciate the functionality component of them. I'm certainly not ruling anything out! Can I ask about your experience with the dark gunmetal hardware? Do you find the dark gunmetal has chipped or rubbed off at all?


----------



## Kimbashop

@tenKrat, wow! just wow! both bags are beautiful but that midi Siena is a stunner. I've been dreaming up a colorblock midi-Siena or Modena in my head, and I've been interested in exploring edge paint and colored borders. This gives me so many ideas. I love the Verona leather with the tweed, too. 

@carterazo, gorgeous choices! I love how the chain on the Iride compliments the floral design. It sort of imitates the delicacy of the pattern. Perfect pairing. The Iride is definitely on my list now!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> LOVE the edge paint! It gives it a whole new look.
> 
> 
> 
> You look great, and you wear the bag well!! Super cool to hear about how functional it has been for you. I am almost second-guessing my choice to stick with the regular Aurora...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't often like too much hardware on the outside of my bags but the Selene Zip and Selene Zip Midi seem to exceptions for me - I just love that classic shape and the extra something from the zippers.
> 
> Though to be honest, I just really like how Marco styles the hardware on his bags - the Aurora is a great example of that.


I think that given that you have a regular-sized Zoe, the smaller Aurora is a good choice. I think that the midi-Aurora and regular Zoe are about the same dimensions. This way, you'll have two different-sized bags and perhaps more versatility.


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed response! I will definitely plan to email Marco for his input. Thank you also for sharing your experience with your bags! Aesthetically, I'm not sure if the outside zips on the Modena and Selene Zip are quite my style, but I can definitely appreciate the functionality component of them. I'm certainly not ruling anything out! Can I ask about your experience with the dark gunmetal hardware? Do you find the dark gunmetal has chipped or rubbed off at all?



I have had no issues with the dark gunmetal.  It's a lovely color and so far has worn really well.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> LOL -- I thought of recommending you to this thread as well when I "saw" you in the Arayla thread! In addition to using the Arayla Hepburns, my other absolute fave workbag is the Modena -- it is my "perfect" black tote.
> 
> As you mentioned, the handles and practically everything else on an MM bag can be redesigned. You can order plain handles on the Selene bag, and you can also order it as a zip tote instead of open with a magnetic closure. Another thing to consider is how structured you want/need your tote to be, as some leathers make for a very smooshy, collapsible bag while others are better for a more structured look. I have the selene midi in a very soft leather which I find great for everyday running around, but less good for work because I like my totes to literally stand on their own so that I can locate things easily.  I'm sure there will be many people here who will be happy to help you out!



Lol, I feel like the Arayla Hepburn is *almost* it, but I want that gunmetal hardware! I'm excited about the possibility of actually creating my perfect bag though. I'm giving a second look at the Modena. I'm uncertain about the outside zips, but it sounds like it's a really great bag!


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> I have had no issues with the dark gunmetal.  It's a lovely color and so far has worn really well.


 
I'm so happy to hear that! Well, my hardware choice is definitely decided then! Just need to figure out everything else!


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed response! I will definitely plan to email Marco for his input. Thank you also for sharing your experience with your bags! Aesthetically, I'm not sure if the outside zips on the Modena and Selene Zip are quite my style, but I can definitely appreciate the functionality component of them. I'm certainly not ruling anything out! Can I ask about your experience with the dark gunmetal hardware? Do you find the dark gunmetal has chipped or rubbed off at all?



BTW - I should have mentioned, I have a Hepburn. Lovely bag and just amazing capacity. for when I need to haul everything The styling, overall, is a little more casual than MM's bags though. I like a more polished look particularly for work, so have favored my MMs.


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks so much for your detailed response! I will definitely plan to email Marco for his input. Thank you also for sharing your experience with your bags! Aesthetically, I'm not sure if the outside zips on the Modena and Selene Zip are quite my style, but I can definitely appreciate the functionality component of them. I'm certainly not ruling anything out! Can I ask about your experience with the dark gunmetal hardware? Do you find the dark gunmetal has chipped or rubbed off at all?



Sheesh - more things keep occurring to me! The Rua Angelica is a wonderful bag and there are many ways you could customize it to your specific needs. I own one in Verona which is light and fairly soft. I did not ask for added backing but it stands on its own pretty well/I can easily see inside. It's a big bag and great for carrying a bunch of stuff in addition to the usual work computer and pouches.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, I feel like the Arayla Hepburn is *almost* it, but I want that gunmetal hardware! I'm excited about the possibility of actually creating my perfect bag though. I'm giving a second look at the Modena. I'm uncertain about the outside zips, but it sounds like it's a really great bag!


I totally get it!
the Modena didn't win me over as a style at first, but when I saw modshots on this thread, and when I saw the different colors and hw photos from people who ordered the bag, I became enamoured of it. Mine is in black Nappa with silver hw, but I thought seriously of ordering it with dark gunmetal. The only reason I went with silver HW is because I tend to evaluate my purchases on filling holes or gaps in my bag collection: i wanted a very classic looking bag and the silver or gold HW spoke to that. However, I would definitely consider ordering this bag with Nappa, Fiore, Merinos, or pebbled leather and dark gunmetal HW.  It would also draw less attention to the external zipper features and studs.


----------



## Kimbashop

pdxhb said:


> BTW - I should have mentioned, I have a Hepburn. Lovely bag and just amazing capacity. for when I need to haul everything The styling, overall, is a little more casual than MM's bags though. I like a more polished look particularly for work, so have favored my MMs.


Nailed it -- this is my take on it too. Hepburn has a more casual vibe. Great point.


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> BTW - I should have mentioned, I have a Hepburn. Lovely bag and just amazing capacity. for when I need to haul everything The styling, overall, is a little more casual than MM's bags though. I like a more polished look particularly for work, so have favored my MMs.





Kimbashop said:


> Nailed it -- this is my take on it too. Hepburn has a more casual vibe. Great point.



Thank you for that input! That actually helps a lot because I do want a more polished and less casual look for this bag. Seems like MM just might be the answer!


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> Sheesh - more things keep occurring to me! The Rua Angelica is a wonderful bag and there are many ways you could customize it to your specific needs. I own one in Verona which is light and fairly soft. I did not ask for added backing but it stands on its own pretty well/I can easily see inside. It's a big bag and great for carrying a bunch of stuff in addition to the usual work computer and pouches.



I was actually wondering about the Rua Angelica as well! I had initially dismissed it because the handles seemed too short for a comfortable shoulder carry, but once I realized the straps could be customized, I gave it a second look. I have the HARDEST time trying to imagine what something would look like though, so I can't quite figure out how that one might look with different straps. I will definitely be putting it on my list of bags to consider though!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I totally get it!
> the Modena didn't win me over as a style at first, but when I saw modshots on this thread, and when I saw the different colors and hw photos from people who ordered the bag, I became enamoured of it. Mine is in black Nappa with silver hw, but I thought seriously of ordering it with dark gunmetal. The only reason I went with silver HW is because I tend to evaluate my purchases on filling holes or gaps in my bag collection: i wanted a very classic looking bag and the silver or gold HW spoke to that. However, I would definitely consider ordering this bag with Nappa, Fiore, Merinos, or pebbled leather and dark gunmetal HW.  It would also draw less attention to the external zipper features and studs.



I will definitely have to hunt out the mod-shots! Thanks!


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was actually wondering about the Rua Angelica as well! I had initially dismissed it because the handles seemed too short for a comfortable shoulder carry, but once I realized the straps could be customized, I gave it a second look. I have the HARDEST time trying to imagine what something would look like though, so I can't quite figure out how that one might look with different straps. I will definitely be putting it on my list of bags to consider though!


Marco can usually help you with a rendering to illustrate. The combo of crossbody or shoulder strap along with the hand carry is how I use it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> Marco can usually help you with a rendering to illustrate. The combo of crossbody or shoulder strap along with the hand carry is how I use it.



Oh wow, that's wonderful! I will definitely be sending him a message soon!


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was actually wondering about the Rua Angelica as well! I had initially dismissed it because the handles seemed too short for a comfortable shoulder carry, but once I realized the straps could be customized, I gave it a second look. I have the HARDEST time trying to imagine what something would look like though, so I can't quite figure out how that one might look with different straps. I will definitely be putting it on my list of bags to consider though!


Here's the post of the Rua Angelica with longer shoulder straps and a mod shot below
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-576#post-30468279


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hi All! I was referred over here from the Arayla thread, as I've been struggling to find just the right bag. What I'm looking for is my one, perfect, black tote - something classic and elegant, work and interview appropriate, and ideally, something that is also just a little bit different. I basically never want to buy a black tote again! It needs to be big enough to fit my everyday items - Chanel WOC, two cosmetics pouches approx. 6" long each, two small pouches approx. 3"-4" long each, a card case, and sunglasses - and then some. On any given day, I may also want to carry my agenda, checkbook, leggings/sports bra/tank, and/or water bottle. And, as a work/interview bag, I would want the ability to carry files or a laptop. Basically, something about the size of a LV Neverfull MM (but with a longer base, maybe), Tory Burch Perry tote, etc. is ideal. I want it to be structured enough not to turn into a pool of leather when set down, but still soft and supple - definitely nothing super structured or rigid.
> 
> My two front-runners were the YSL shopper tote because I love the chic and elegant shape and look and the Cuyana structured tote in mock croc because the mock croc fulfill my "something different" desire. Both of these also would work, size-wise, and seem to have the right amount of structure and softness I'm looking for. However, I went through a 40+ page thread about the YSL tote, and some people reported some concerning wear and tear issues. And the Cuyana - I don't know - for some reason I just haven't been able to pull the trigger yet. I like it, I like the mock croc, but I prefer a more east-west shape, and I'm just not sure if it's THE one.
> 
> Massaccesi seems like it might be the answer to get just what I'm looking for, but I have to admit, I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the options! I've taken a look at the site, and it seems like the Victoria or the Selene might be my best bets. I don't love the straps on the Selene, but from what I've read, straps can be changed/altered - is that right? I know I would definitely want dark gunmetal hardware. I am very much intrigued by black metallic leather - I feel like that would give me that hint of "something different" that I am looking for - but I can't tell if black metallic is a viable leather option for either of those bags. And, I'm not sure if I'm overlooking other, possibly better options, particularly if strap options can be changed and modified? Like I said, I want this to be my one, perfect black tote, so I really want to make sure I get it right, but boy am I facing decision paralysis! Would definitely appreciate any guidance on where and how to start!


MM does have a lot of large size bags that fit files and laptops to consider but you have to think about some of your requirements first, like do you need to have a zipper to close the bag or a magnetic closure is alright? Do you need to have extra pockets outside the bag for quick access? Is weight a big problem or you just want the bag to look good? Is a messenger shoulder strap necessary? Stuff like this. There are many additional options to add to your bag to make it perfect for you. Then you also have to think about what lining color you want....


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> Here's the post of the Rua Angelica with longer shoulder straps and a mod shot below
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-576#post-30468279



So helpful - thank you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> MM does have a lot of large size bags that fit files and laptops to consider but you have to think about some of your requirements first, like do you need to have a zipper to close the bag or a magnetic closure is alright? Do you need to have extra pockets outside the bag for quick access? Is weight a big problem or you just want the bag to look good? Is a messenger shoulder strap necessary? Stuff like this. There are many additional options to add to your bag to make it perfect for you. Then you also have to think about what lining color you want....



Yes, so so many options! I do not need a zipper closure. I'm a bit torn about closure options, actually. A part of me likes the idea of having the option to zipper close, but in reality I actually don't love zip-top totes. I'm actually trying to sell a zip-closure tote right now because I didn't like the zip top. Knowing that, I don't know why I would even consider a zipper closure - I guess I just feel like I want the option. Really though, I think I would be fine as long as it had some sort of closure at all (so magnetic is probably ideal).  I may want an exterior slip pocket for my phone, but only if it can be done in a seamless way. Otherwise, an interior pocket large enough for a phone is fine. Weight is a consideration, but I'm used to carrying big and heavy bags, so I veer slightly more towards looking good. Messenger/crossbody strap is not a necessity - I do like the idea of having one for the option, but in reality, I never carry my bags this way, especially larger bags. In fact, I'm not the biggest fan of crossbody carry in general so definitely not a must by any means (I just like the idea of having the option, lol). Lining color is also tough! I've looked on the website, and I like marine, lilac, light fuschia, and light pink all equally. I figured lining color would be the last thing I decided on, lol.


----------



## christinemliu

This thread is moving like lightning, which is awesome! Everyone's reveals makes me want to try all the styles! Trying to catch up on posts:
@tenKrat, love all your bags. As has been said and as usual, your creativity is off the charts! Which bag will go on her maiden voyage first?

@carterazo, I wish this was my haul! The little Iride is soooo cute.

Welcome to MM @dramaprincess713! While I was reading your post, I actually first thought of Divina. It's a somewhat similar shape to the Neverful and it fits a ton. It also doesn't have the zippers in front that you aren't too crazy about. I don't have experience with this style though. However yes, Selene is one of my favorite totes for sure! She's so easy to use and wear. Marco fortunately offers many choices of black leather!



I have finally hammered down my Little Minerva...she will be in taupe merinos!

Lastly, a reveal...here's to you @Kimbashop...my Penelope in dark blue Flor. This leather is really so unique. I wish I had also ordered an Iride/Phoebe or Penelope Midi because the Flor does make a stunning clutch as others have created. This was at night and my couch is dark blue...so not quite an accurate picture of color but you can see the beautiful flower details! Happy planning everyone!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@dramaprincess713 I have one bag with dark gunmetal. I was disappointed to discover a couple of chips on the chain after light usage. This particular bag(Sabrina Midi) includes a large chain which I will admit I like to tinker with, so it’s possible that I am the cause of the chipping.  I will say that turned me off of dark gunmetal completely because this was on a rarely used date night bag. There was a recent post on our FB buy, sale and trade Massaccesi group where a beautiful bag with dark gunmetal hardware had some chipping of the hardware as well.

I’m not too confident that dark gunmetal will hold up to daily use, so as much as I like it I haven’t purchased anything else in dark gunmetal.

I included a picture here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1280#post-32326012


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat, love all your bags. As has been said and as usual, your creativity is off the charts! Which bag will go on her maiden voyage first?


Siena Midi!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Siena Midi!
> View attachment 4664669


Love this so much! Your outfit is perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

One more pic, which I love because it shows the exquisite workmanship in the details—-the edge paint, the quality hardware, the luscious leathers.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Love this so much! Your outfit is perfect.


Thank you


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for that input! That actually helps a lot because I do want a more polished and less casual look for this bag. Seems like MM just might be the answer!


Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join our MM group. My preference is a more polished bag and I love the fact that I can have the bag made to my specifications. I have a couple midi Selenes and it is a great and favorite tote of mine. I have seriously looking at getting a midi Modena I love the look and style of the bag. Someone recently purchased a black leather midi Modena and posted some photos it is absolutely stunning looking. That peaked my interested in getting one. It is overwhelming with all the MM choices you have but the ladies on here are super helpful and have lots of experience in helping someone get through the decision process. Also Marco will help you and answer any questions via email.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, so so many options! I do not need a zipper closure. I'm a bit torn about closure options, actually. A part of me likes the idea of having the option to zipper close, but in reality I actually don't love zip-top totes. I'm actually trying to sell a zip-closure tote right now because I didn't like the zip top. Knowing that, I don't know why I would even consider a zipper closure - I guess I just feel like I want the option. Really though, I think I would be fine as long as it had some sort of closure at all (so magnetic is probably ideal).  I may want an exterior slip pocket for my phone, but only if it can be done in a seamless way. Otherwise, an interior pocket large enough for a phone is fine. Weight is a consideration, but I'm used to carrying big and heavy bags, so I veer slightly more towards looking good. Messenger/crossbody strap is not a necessity - I do like the idea of having one for the option, but in reality, I never carry my bags this way, especially larger bags. In fact, I'm not the biggest fan of crossbody carry in general so definitely not a must by any means (I just like the idea of having the option, lol). Lining color is also tough! I've looked on the website, and I like marine, lilac, light fuschia, and light pink all equally. I figured lining color would be the last thing I decided on, lol.


Remember if you dont like a zip top closure and you are interested in a style that has a zip closure you can always ask Marco to customize it and not put the top zipper. He will tell you if that is an option on any style. This is the beauty of having a bespoke bag customized to your needs.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, so so many options! I do not need a zipper closure. I'm a bit torn about closure options, actually. A part of me likes the idea of having the option to zipper close, but in reality I actually don't love zip-top totes. I'm actually trying to sell a zip-closure tote right now because I didn't like the zip top. Knowing that, I don't know why I would even consider a zipper closure - I guess I just feel like I want the option. Really though, I think I would be fine as long as it had some sort of closure at all (so magnetic is probably ideal).  I may want an exterior slip pocket for my phone, but only if it can be done in a seamless way. Otherwise, an interior pocket large enough for a phone is fine. Weight is a consideration, but I'm used to carrying big and heavy bags, so I veer slightly more towards looking good. Messenger/crossbody strap is not a necessity - I do like the idea of having one for the option, but in reality, I never carry my bags this way, especially larger bags. In fact, I'm not the biggest fan of crossbody carry in general so definitely not a must by any means (I just like the idea of having the option, lol). Lining color is also tough! I've looked on the website, and I like marine, lilac, light fuschia, and light pink all equally. I figured lining color would be the last thing I decided on, lol.


All the exterior pockets (magentic closure or zipper) are made in a seamless way so you don't have to worry about that. Having a top zipper closure or extra messenger strap adds weight to your bag that you may not want if it is not necessary. If you would like to adjust the length of the shoulder strap, then you should tell Marco and perhaps go for soulmate straps if it is possible for whatever style you end up picking. The soulmate straps do add substantial weight though because of the extra leather used. I have had them for the Selene & Selene Midi because I thought I might want a shorter handle option for when I want to carry by hand and because someone said the normal straps can slip off easily. Turns out the default length of the default MM strap is really the best length, handle drop and the least heavy. Carrying by hand is fine too and there is a big difference in weight. I now just order with the default shoulder straps as I also haven't had any problems with the normal straps slipping off my shoulders.


----------



## pdxhb

This all inspired me to carry my Rua Angelica today. A couple quick photos to give an idea of how it looks with a computer. Excuse the excessively dim lighting; the color of the Verona leather is a gorgeous deep blue but it doesn’t read well in the grey morning we have here.


----------



## dramaprincess713

> "Welcome to MM @dramaprincess713! While I was reading your post, I actually first thought of Divina. It's a somewhat similar shape to the Neverful and it fits a ton. It also doesn't have the zippers in front that you aren't too crazy about. I don't have experience with this style though. However yes, Selene is one of my favorite totes for sure! She's so easy to use and wear. Marco fortunately offers many choices of black leather!
> View attachment 4664664



Thank you! I will be looking into the Divinia as well!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I think that given that you have a regular-sized Zoe, the smaller Aurora is a good choice. I think that the midi-Aurora and regular Zoe are about the same dimensions. This way, you'll have two different-sized bags and perhaps more versatility.



I agree  The Zhoe actually turned out to be bigger than I thought it would be. I know all the dimensions are listed, but I'm not that great at visualizing a physical object, even given its dimensions - that's why I find mod shots so helpful. That said, with the Aurora, I would consider more of a fun/cute outing bag, especially in the color/leather I got it in, while I consider the Zhoe more of a classic color/leather/style that is much more versatile, especially with the size - I'm still incredibly surprised that it can fit a water bottle comfortably!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dramaprincess713 I have one bag with dark gunmetal. I was disappointed to discover a couple of chips on the chain after light usage. This particular bag(Sabrina Midi) includes a large chain which I will admit I like to tinker with, so it’s possible that I am the cause of the chipping.  I will say that turned me off of dark gunmetal completely because this was on a rarely used date night bag. There was a recent post on our FB buy, sale and trade Massaccesi group where a beautiful bag with dark gunmetal hardware had some chipping of the hardware as well.
> 
> I’m not too confident that dark gunmetal will hold up to daily use, so as much as I like it I haven’t purchased anything else in dark gunmetal.
> 
> I included a picture here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1280#post-32326012



Thanks for sharing your experience! I know chipping/rubbing can be an issue in general with dark hardware like that, but I do love the look of it! I'll have to think about what would work best for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was actually wondering about the Rua Angelica as well! I had initially dismissed it because the handles seemed too short for a comfortable shoulder carry, but once I realized the straps could be customized, I gave it a second look. I have the HARDEST time trying to imagine what something would look like though, so I can't quite figure out how that one might look with different straps. I will definitely be putting it on my list of bags to consider though!


Marco will send you a mark up


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join our MM group. My preference is a more polished bag and I love the fact that I can have the bag made to my specifications. I have a couple midi Selenes and it is a great and favorite tote of mine. I have seriously looking at getting a midi Modena I love the look and style of the bag. Someone recently purchased a black leather midi Modena and posted some photos it is absolutely stunning looking. That peaked my interested in getting one. It is overwhelming with all the MM choices you have but the ladies on here are super helpful and have lots of experience in helping someone get through the decision process. Also Marco will help you and answer any questions via email.





djfmn said:


> Remember if you dont like a zip top closure and you are interested in a style that has a zip closure you can always ask Marco to customize it and not put the top zipper. He will tell you if that is an option on any style. This is the beauty of having a bespoke bag customized to your needs.



Thank you; I'm happy to be here! The array of custom options, like removing a zip-top closure, are so amazing (if not a bit overwhelming)! I'm in the midst of composing a message to Marco, though I fear I may overwhelm him with my questions!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! I know chipping/rubbing can be an issue in general with dark hardware like that, but I do love the look of it! I'll have to think about what would work best for me.


He also has a light gunmetal if that is an interest.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> All the exterior pockets (magentic closure or zipper) are made in a seamless way so you don't have to worry about that. Having a top zipper closure or extra messenger strap adds weight to your bag that you may not want if it is not necessary. If you would like to adjust the length of the shoulder strap, then you should tell Marco and perhaps go for soulmate straps if it is possible for whatever style you end up picking. The soulmate straps do add substantial weight though because of the extra leather used. I have had them for the Selene & Selene Midi because I thought I might want a shorter handle option for when I want to carry by hand and because someone said the normal straps can slip off easily. Turns out the default length of the default MM strap is really the best length, handle drop and the least heavy. Carrying by hand is fine too and there is a big difference in weight. I now just order with the default shoulder straps as I also haven't had any problems with the normal straps slipping off my shoulders.



Really great points about a zipper closure of extra messenger straps adding weight! As much as I say I want the option, the extra weight may not be worth it knowing I might actually use them once in a blue mood. I'll have to really give some thought to the straps I choose, though the more I think about it, I don't really see myself changing the strap length so maybe default would be the way to go!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@dramaprincess713 - Welcome to MM!! I'm a newcomer to MM myself and ever since discovering bespoke I've been incredibly awed by how customizable Marco's bags are. Obviously that is a part of the bespoke experience, but Marco is also incredibly knowledgeable and is invaluable in helping you to design the bag you are looking for.

You've already gotten so many great suggestions for bag styles, so I'm not going to go over those. I think personally, given what you prefer, that the Rua Angelica or Selene would most fit your requirements, in terms of the look - they both have very clean, classical shapes and lines that will not go out of fashion and will be versatile.

Having a great idea of what you are looking for is an excellent start for your bespoke bag.  Once you determine the style you prefer, I'd take a really close look at the interior's design and the closure design and maybe even the handle design. How would you typically carry your bag, and do you need comfortable options for multiple ways? If you know that you dislike or don't prefer a zip closure, I wouldn't bother with it, for example, and similarly for the shoulder strap. How much organization do you want the bag to have inherently - do you want extra pockets or additional (or less!) organization in the interior? What frustrations do you have with current bags in a similar family that you would wish to correct? Would you carry and iPad or laptop or water bottle constantly in this bag? 

I think Marco would probably be able to do almost any 'typical' kind of customization request for you.  Just explain your needs and see what he thinks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kimbashop said:


> Mine too! Next time I'm out I will take more pictures. The Verona is a lovely leather -- very grainy and textured (you can see some of my closeup picks on the thread here) with a variation of light to dark, but it also has a sheen that is developing over time as I use it. I believe that there is a dark purple Verona available. it looks lovely on the MM leathers menu. I think it makes a nice choice for this style of bag. Here is a picture I took that is also up on the "We are MM" website. It shows the Verona grain.
> View attachment 4604328


@Kimbashop I love this color! Would you say this picture captures the color pretty well? I assumed Bordeaux would be more of a burgundy/maroon, but this doesn't appear that way to me here.


----------



## TotinScience

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dramaprincess713 I have one bag with dark gunmetal. I was disappointed to discover a couple of chips on the chain after light usage. This particular bag(Sabrina Midi) includes a large chain which I will admit I like to tinker with, so it’s possible that I am the cause of the chipping.  I will say that turned me off of dark gunmetal completely because this was on a rarely used date night bag. There was a recent post on our FB buy, sale and trade Massaccesi group where a beautiful bag with dark gunmetal hardware had some chipping of the hardware as well.
> 
> I’m not too confident that dark gunmetal will hold up to daily use, so as much as I like it I haven’t purchased anything else in dark gunmetal.
> 
> I included a picture here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1280#post-32326012


@dramaprincess713, I've had 2 MM bags with dark gunmetal HW and my results were exactly 50/50. On a Juliet midi, where hardware doesn't bear the brunt of daily use that much, I am yet to notice any chipping. However, on a Little Valerie the front clasps definitely started to show chipping pretty quickly. Marco was very unhappy about that and mentioned it should not be happening at all.
Something to think about. With that being said, I once had a pre-owned Bottega Veneta handbag, and their fabled brunito hardware had some small chipping, so even an ultra high end brand may not be fully immune to issues. 
I also wish to give a plug to Siena as the ultimate work bag . it's not quite a tote, more of a satchel, but I had mine be made with extended shoulder straps and I LOVE it as a work and travel companion. As you can appreciate in @tenKrat's recent images, Siena really showcases Marco's amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## TotinScience

@lenie, I don't have both of them at the same time, but in my experience, Little Minerva is A LOT smaller than a Minerva midi. To me, The midi is a fairly large bag that can a fit a laptop and a bunch of other stuff. A little one is more at home as a date/errands bag, not much beyond that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Hi Dramaprincess.  Glad you came to this thread because I know you will find or be able to customize a bag to be perfect.  A strap option that you might like it is the one on the Theia that’s the most unique and most useful for me.  I do NOT like crossbody so this one is perfect.   I am sure Marco could make you one that does the same thing for any bag you choose.  I hope you have fun designing your bag and feel free to ask us lots of questions.  We love to show off with our Marco knowledge, lol.
Here it is in the short position for hand or shoulder carry 



And here it is unclamped and attached to the other side.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Siena Midi!
> View attachment 4664669


That bag is so special and pretty!


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> @lenie, I don't have both of them at the same time, but in my experience, Little Minerva is A LOT smaller than a Minerva midi. To me, The midi is a fairly large bag that can a fit a laptop and a bunch of other stuff. A little one is more at home as a date/errands bag, not much beyond that.


Little Minerva is a darling little bag, then?  I like the sound of that.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi Dramaprincess.  Glad you came to this thread because I know you will find or be able to customize a bag to be perfect.  A strap option that you might like it is the one on the Theia that’s the most unique and most useful for me.  I do NOT like crossbody so this one is perfect.   I am sure Marco could make you one that does the same thing for any bag you choose.  I hope you have fun designing your bag and feel free to ask us lots of questions.  We love to show off with our Marco knowledge, lol.
> Here it is in the short position for hand or shoulder carry
> View attachment 4664735
> View attachment 4664737
> 
> And here it is unclamped and attached to the other side.


Is this Mud Verona?  These photos show the beautiful chunky texture very well.


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Little Minerva is a darling little bag, then?  I like the sound of that.


I think you will love it! If I didn't have one already, I would be so all over the one in mod shots for the promo LOL .


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> He also has a light gunmetal if that is an interest.



I saw that! I think I'm pretty set on the dark gunmetal, but I love all the options!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> @dramaprincess713 - Welcome to MM!! I'm a newcomer to MM myself and ever since discovering bespoke I've been incredibly awed by how customizable Marco's bags are. Obviously that is a part of the bespoke experience, but Marco is also incredibly knowledgeable and is invaluable in helping you to design the bag you are looking for.
> 
> You've already gotten so many great suggestions for bag styles, so I'm not going to go over those. I think personally, given what you prefer, that the Rua Angelica or Selene would most fit your requirements, in terms of the look - they both have very clean, classical shapes and lines that will not go out of fashion and will be versatile.
> 
> Having a great idea of what you are looking for is an excellent start for your bespoke bag.  Once you determine the style you prefer, I'd take a really close look at the interior's design and the closure design and maybe even the handle design. How would you typically carry your bag, and do you need comfortable options for multiple ways? If you know that you dislike or don't prefer a zip closure, I wouldn't bother with it, for example, and similarly for the shoulder strap. How much organization do you want the bag to have inherently - do you want extra pockets or additional (or less!) organization in the interior? What frustrations do you have with current bags in a similar family that you would wish to correct? Would you carry and iPad or laptop or water bottle constantly in this bag?
> 
> I think Marco would probably be able to do almost any 'typical' kind of customization request for you.  Just explain your needs and see what he thinks!



Thank so much! I think my biggest challenge is figuring out the base model to start with. There are so many beautiful choices! Once I figure that out, I have a pretty good idea of what I want. I'm crafting a message to Marco now, as I'm hoping his insight will help me make a decision. 

On a side note - does anyone know what the best email address is to reach him at? I've seen both info@marcomassaccesi.it and orders@marcomassaccesi.it. I'm not sure if there is one over the other that I should be using?


----------



## dramaprincess713

TotinScience said:


> @dramaprincess713, I've had 2 MM bags with dark gunmetal HW and my results were exactly 50/50. On a Juliet midi, where hardware doesn't bear the brunt of daily use that much, I am yet to notice any chipping. However, on a Little Valerie the front clasps definitely started to show chipping pretty quickly. Marco was very unhappy about that and mentioned it should not be happening at all.
> Something to think about. With that being said, I once had a pre-owned Bottega Veneta handbag, and their fabled brunito hardware had some small chipping, so even an ultra high end brand may not be fully immune to issues.
> I also wish to give a plug to Siena as the ultimate work bag . it's not quite a tote, more of a satchel, but I had mine be made with extended shoulder straps and I LOVE it as a work and travel companion. As you can appreciate in @tenKrat's recent images, Siena really showcases Marco's amazing craftsmanship.



Thanks for your insight! Yes, from what I've read/seen, dark hardware can be prone to chipping, no matter the brand! I just love it so much though that I'm willing to put up with it if it's not too bad. I will also check out the Siena too - thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Hi Dramaprincess.  Glad you came to this thread because I know you will find or be able to customize a bag to be perfect.  A strap option that you might like it is the one on the Theia that’s the most unique and most useful for me.  I do NOT like crossbody so this one is perfect.   I am sure Marco could make you one that does the same thing for any bag you choose.  I hope you have fun designing your bag and feel free to ask us lots of questions.  We love to show off with our Marco knowledge, lol.
> Here it is in the short position for hand or shoulder carry
> View attachment 4664735
> View attachment 4664737
> 
> And here it is unclamped and attached to the other side.



What a cool strap option that is! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank so much! I think my biggest challenge is figuring out the base model to start with. There are so many beautiful choices! Once I figure that out, I have a pretty good idea of what I want. I'm crafting a message to Marco now, as I'm hoping his insight will help me make a decision.
> 
> On a side note - does anyone know what the best email address is to reach him at? I've seen both info@marcomassaccesi.it and orders@marcomassaccesi.it. I'm not sure if there is one over the other that I should be using?



I think either is fine, but I usually use
orders@marcomassaccesi.it
to communicate with him. He typically responds pretty fast!

I have a Phoebe in black vacchetta and dark gunmetal hardware. She has seen some use and the straps look okay. There is a tiny bit of chipping around the snap closure.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I saw that! I think I'm pretty set on the dark gunmetal, but I love all the options!


Hello, welcome!  I just want to add that I have not had any problems with the dark gunmetal hardware. It’s my default choice; I have it on almost all my MM bags ever since Marco added it to his inventory.


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> I think either is fine, but I usually use
> orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> to communicate with him. He typically responds pretty fast!
> 
> I have a Phoebe in black vacchetta and dark gunmetal hardware. She has seen some use and the straps look okay. There is a tiny bit of chipping around the snap closure.
> View attachment 4664776



Thanks! I just sent the email. I feel silly saying this, but I'm so excited with anticipation!



tenKrat said:


> Hello, welcome!  I just want to add that I have not had any problems with the dark gunmetal hardware. It’s my default choice; I have it on almost all my MM bags ever since Marco added it to his inventory.



Thank you! I'm so happy to hear your dark gunmetal has been doing well! I never used to give much thought to hardware colors, but something about dark hardware just gets to me!


----------



## southernbelle43

Hi Dramaprincess.  Glad you came to this thread because I know you will find or be able to customize a bag to be perfect.  A strap option that you might like it is the one on the Theia that’s the most unique and most useful for me.  I do NOT like crossbody so this one is perfect.   I am sure Marco could make you one that does the same thing for any bag you choose.  I hope youhave fun designing your bag and feel free to ask us lots of questions.  We love to show off with our Marco knowledge
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4664738
View attachment 4664740

View attachment 4664735
View attachment 4664737



tenKrat said:


> Is this Mud Verona?  These photos show the beautiful chunky texture very well.


It is Chocolate Verona.  The iPhone always washes out the color. It is a deep rich chocolate.


dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I just sent the email. I feel silly saying this, but I'm so excited with anticipation!


Just wait until you get that bag and open up the box and that leather smell hits you and you feel the leather.....makes me want to buy another bag and I have four Massaccesi's coming now!


----------



## dramaprincess713

> Just wait until you get that bag and open up the box and that leather smell hits you and you feel the leather.....makes me want to buy another bag and I have four Massaccesi's coming now!



I can hardly wait! I'm really nervous about making sure I pick the right style and strap options, which I feel is a stupid thing to be nervous about - it's just a bag, right?  But, I'm also super excited at the prospect of my perfect, custom bag! 

I can't wait to see what you have coming to you!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank so much! I think my biggest challenge is figuring out the base model to start with. There are so many beautiful choices! Once I figure that out, I have a pretty good idea of what I want. I'm


You are being drowned with info because we get so excited when a new person discovers Marco. He has a hard time staying in business because he refuses to compromise several generations of hand made quality leather by having them made in China or made of part leather, part plastic or charging huge prices for inferior products like so many of the so called Premier brands now.
Please note that there is  another thread Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter*** which shows all of the styles, many being modeled so you can see how they look in the wild.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I just sent the email. I feel silly saying this, but I'm so excited with anticipation!
> QUOTE]
> Don't feel silly, you are among bag lovers who totally get it!! The designing process is fun and it's so neat having so much input, you can't help but be excited about the end result. I hope you love your first Massaccesi; let us know how "she" turns out!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You are being drowned with info because we get so excited when a new person discovers Marco. He has a hard time staying in business because he refuses to compromise several generations of hand made quality leather by having them made in China or made of part leather, part plastic or charging huge prices for inferior products like so any of the so call Premier brands now.
> Please note that there is  another thread Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter*** which shows all of the styles, many being modeled so you can see how they look in the wild.


I just found that thread and am going through it now. It definitely helps to see the photos and mod shots. I'm also coming across more customizations that I didn't realize were possible!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I'm glad to be in the company of those who "get it"!  I haven't even officially started the process yet, but yes, I'm already having fun with it! There are so many possibilities though - I feel like I'll never come to a decision! Or that if I do, I'll be second-guessing myself for weeks! I've never been great at making decisions so as fun and exciting as this is, it's also a bit daunting for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I can hardly wait! I'm really nervous about making sure I pick the right style and strap options, which I feel is a stupid thing to be nervous about - it's just a bag, right?  But, I'm also super excited at the prospect of my perfect, custom bag!
> 
> I can't wait to see what you have coming to you!


One more bit of information that I have for you today and I promise to leave you alone, lol.  If you get your bag and it is not perfect the way you design it, there is a Facebook group that you can join named Massaccesi BST (Buy, sell and trade).  This is where we pass on our mistakes to other MM fans.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> One more bit of information that I have for you today and I promise to leave you alone, lol.  If you get your bag and it is not perfect the way you design it, there is a Facebook group that you can join named Massaccesi BST (Buy, sell and trade).  This is where we pass on our mistakes to other MM fans.



Lol, feel free to pass on ALL the information - I welcome it! I saw mention of the BST Facebook group in a few threads so I sought it out and requested to join already. Knowing that there is a place to pass on items in case of a mistake does help!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm glad to be in the company of those who "get it"!  I haven't even officially started the process yet, but yes, I'm already having fun with it! There are so many possibilities though - I feel like I'll never come to a decision! Or that if I do, I'll be second-guessing myself for weeks! I've never been great at making decisions so as fun and exciting as this is, it's also a bit daunting for me.


Yes it can be daunting.  The only way to eat an elephant is one bite at a time. So choose your style and then go from there.  Remember it is only a handbag.  An accessory.  If you went to a department store and bought an expensive dress or bag and then did not like it, you are stuck with it.  At least here you can swap or sell to us.  (Not on this site!!! But on our Facebook BST site,  They do not allow that on here).  You won't get full price back, but you will get something.  I have probably bought 30 or more from Marco over the past three years.  Now I have 13 that are my keepers... the ones I love.  And as I mentioned above four that are coming. I recently sold 5 bags so I am restocking, lol


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I'm so happy to hear your dark gunmetal has been doing well! I never used to give much thought to hardware colors, but something about dark hardware just gets to me!


Welcome to our thread! I am another one who loves the dark gunmetal. I rarely get another unless Marco recommends it. So far I haven't had any problems other than minor scratches. I love it!
If I may add to the avalanche of information already shared... 
Have you considered the Miss M? It is a very classic style which you can have with long straps or short rolled handles, etc. It is structured, but if made in nappa, it would not be stiff. Just a thought. Have fun with the process. Keep asking questions even about what might seem minute details. We don't mind!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Welcome to our thread! I am another one who loves the dark gunmetal. I rarely get another unless Marco recommends it. So far I haven't had any problems other than minor scratches. I love it!
> If I may add to the avalanche of information already shared...
> Have you considered the Miss M? It is a very classic style which you can have with long straps or short rolled handles, etc. It is structured, but if made in nappa, it would not be stiff. Just a thought. Have fun with the process. Keep asking questions even about what might seem minute details. We don't mind!


Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.
> View attachment 4664896
> View attachment 4664897


That red is so yummy!


----------



## Kimbashop

pdxhb said:


> View attachment 4664694
> View attachment 4664695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This all inspired me to carry my Rua Angelica today. A couple quick photos to give an idea of how it looks with a computer. Excuse the excessively dim lighting; the color of the Verona leather is a gorgeous deep blue but it doesn’t read well in the grey morning we have here.


OK, great, so now the Rue Angelica is on MY list of bags to order.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> This thread is moving like lightning, which is awesome! Everyone's reveals makes me want to try all the styles! Trying to catch up on posts:
> @tenKrat, love all your bags. As has been said and as usual, your creativity is off the charts! Which bag will go on her maiden voyage first?
> 
> @carterazo, I wish this was my haul! The little Iride is soooo cute.
> 
> Welcome to MM @dramaprincess713! While I was reading your post, I actually first thought of Divina. It's a somewhat similar shape to the Neverful and it fits a ton. It also doesn't have the zippers in front that you aren't too crazy about. I don't have experience with this style though. However yes, Selene is one of my favorite totes for sure! She's so easy to use and wear. Marco fortunately offers many choices of black leather!
> View attachment 4664664
> 
> 
> I have finally hammered down my Little Minerva...she will be in taupe merinos!
> 
> Lastly, a reveal...here's to you @Kimbashop...my Penelope in dark blue Flor. This leather is really so unique. I wish I had also ordered an Iride/Phoebe or Penelope Midi because the Flor does make a stunning clutch as others have created. This was at night and my couch is dark blue...so not quite an accurate picture of color but you can see the beautiful flower details! Happy planning everyone!
> View attachment 4664663


Oh, so pretty! I can't wait to see action shots. I am really loving the dark blue. I have to say that after using the Penny messenger for my 10 day trip (along with two other bags), that I have really grown to love the style. It holds quite a surprising amount.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.
> View attachment 4664896
> View attachment 4664897


such a gorgeous bag. I think the red pompei is a perfect match for it.


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Kimbashop I love this color! Would you say this picture captures the color pretty well? I assumed Bordeaux would be more of a burgundy/maroon, but this doesn't appear that way to me here.


Hi Devyn, the pic came out lighter and brighter than the actual bag color, but it is not that far off. The Bordeaux color in Verona leather is very vibrant and hard to describe-- not at all burgundy or maroon unless you are seeing it in evening or darkened lighting. There is some variation in color, too, so it has some brighter and darker patches across the pebbled texture, although it is subtle. I absolutely love the color and have been thinking of ordering another bag in it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> Welcome to our thread! I am another one who loves the dark gunmetal. I rarely get another unless Marco recommends it. So far I haven't had any problems other than minor scratches. I love it!
> If I may add to the avalanche of information already shared...
> Have you considered the Miss M? It is a very classic style which you can have with long straps or short rolled handles, etc. It is structured, but if made in nappa, it would not be stiff. Just a thought. Have fun with the process. Keep asking questions even about what might seem minute details. We don't mind!



I welcome all of the information, especially being so new at this, so yes, thank you for your input! I thought the Miss M looked a bit more structured than I wanted, based off of website photos, but as I'm learning, it seems nothing is set in stone! Will definitely keep it in mind!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.
> View attachment 4664896
> View attachment 4664897



So pretty and such a great color!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, feel free to pass on ALL the information - I welcome it! I saw mention of the BST Facebook group in a few threads so I sought it out and requested to join already. Knowing that there is a place to pass on items in case of a mistake does help!


One more bit of info: you can type in search terms to search threads for relevant info. So, if you typed in Rue Angelica and searched this thread, you'll get matches. I have done this *obsessively* when contemplating a new bag, as I like to see images as well as read what people say about the bag (leather preferences, customizations, problems, etc.). This is how I decided that the Modena was a style I would like. There were a few modshots so I could see how the bag hung and there were several pictures of the bag in different leathers and hardware. It really helped me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> One more bit of info: you can type in search terms to search threads for relevant info. So, if you typed in Rue Angelica and searched this thread, you'll get matches. I have done this *obsessively* when contemplating a new bag, as I like to see images as well as read what people say about the bag (leather preferences, customizations, problems, etc.). This is how I decided that the Modena was a style I would like. There were a few modshots so I could see how the bag hung and there were several pictures of the bag in different leathers and hardware. It really helped me.


Great tip - thank you!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kimbashop said:


> Hi Devyn, the pic came out lighter and brighter than the actual bag color, but it is not that far off. The Bordeaux color in Verona leather is very vibrant and hard to describe-- not at all burgundy or maroon unless you are seeing it in evening or darkened lighting. There is some variation in color, too, so it has some brighter and darker patches across the pebbled texture, although it is subtle. I absolutely love the color and have been thinking of ordering another bag in it.


Variation in color you say? Sounds like this might be similar to my beloved chocolate Verona because that has wonderful colorful variation too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> One more bit of info: you can type in search terms to search threads for relevant info. So, if you typed in Rue Angelica and searched this thread, you'll get matches. I have done this *obsessively* when contemplating a new bag, as I like to see images as well as read what people say about the bag (leather preferences, customizations, problems, etc.). This is how I decided that the Modena was a style I would like. There were a few modshots so I could see how the bag hung and there were several pictures of the bag in different leathers and hardware. It really helped me.


 Excellent idea.  I do this also before I buy.   Many of us would never order a bag from someone we have never heard of without the wonderful info on here!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> such a gorgeous bag. I think the red pompei is a perfect match for it.


Thanks


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> OK, great, so now the Rue Angelica is on MY list of bags to order.


It never ends!


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> Variation in color you say? Sounds like this might be similar to my beloved chocolate Verona because that has wonderful colorful variation too!


Yes, Marco definitely made it clear to me when I was first ordering the bag that the Bordeaux Verona had variations in it. I really love the Verona leather. That chocolate color looks beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

eleanors36 said:


> This is with a longer flap, right?


I’m sorry, I just saw this. Yes, this is the Minerva Midi with the longer flap.


----------



## eleanors36

tenKrat said:


> I’m sorry, I just saw this. Yes, this is the Minerva Midi with the longer flap.


My next Minerva will have the longer flap.  I wish I had thought of this earlier!  It looks so much better.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> Sometimes things just work out in our favor.  Through a communication problem that was mine, not Marco’s, my Athena Messenger came with only a crossbody strap.  I do not do crossbody.  I happened upon this one in a drawer and could not believe it matched so well.  This begs the question of what bag is missing a strap, lol.  I have NO clue where it came from.  The Little Athena Messenger is a very practical and nice looking bag. And my favorite leather, Verona, makes it even better.
> View attachment 4660537


I think the messenger only comes w a messenger strap. However, I always order Minerva strap with mine.  Learned the wonderful use of the strap.  I love that strap and almost always order it with every bag!


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> OK so fair warning. A little over a year ago I ordered an orange aquila matte Angel. It is hands down my favorite bag ever. I can fit water bottles in the pockets, my phone on the outside, carry some small things from the shops without needing a separate bag, etc.
> 
> Not too long from when I got it, I got color transfer from my dark jean jacket. I did some research and was able to get 95% of it out with dish soap and vinegar with no damage.  Ok, fine.
> 
> Well, this weekend I got a TON of transfer from my black moto jacket, AND my jeans, which barely touched it. The handles look dirty and there are tons of places to spot clean.
> 
> I emailed Marco and asked if this was just a function of a light bag (I didn't seem to have this problem with other bags, but this is my lightest one that I use) or the properties of the aquila matte make transfer more likely. Because it has a soft 'fur' feel to it when new, I'm thinking the leather makes it more likely to pick up stains. But what experiences to other people have with transfer and MM bags?
> 
> I will probably reorder the Angel in pebbled but am not sure what color to get.


Bitty I had the same issue with this specific color or similar... and Aquila matte.  I have it in a penelope and it happens with dark clothes.  I tend to just not use it...  and I’d probably not  get that particular leather in a lighter color again,,


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I think the messenger only comes w a messenger strap. However, I always order Minerva strap with mine.  Learned the wonderful use of the strap.  I love that strap and almost always order it with every bag!


It does and I told him that I did not want a messenger strap, I wanted a shoulder strap.  But somehow we crossed wires or he forgot.  Bless him he is sending a new strap to me.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.
> View attachment 4664896
> View attachment 4664897



Little Miss M is a wonderful style! Love it in this red Pompei.



Kimbashop said:


> OK, great, so now the Rue Angelica is on MY list of bags to order.


So glad I could be of assistance!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oh boy, in all the research I've been doing today, I stumbled across the tweed leather that was a part of the Black Friday special, and I'm so sad I've come to the Massaccesi game so late! I've always wanted a tweed, flap shoulder-bag (you know, something Chanel-esque), and I feel like there are a few styles that would have fulfilled that desire with the tweed leather. Of  course, I'm just getting sidetracked from my perfect black tote goal, and my wallet is thrilled I missed out, but still I'm sad I didn't know about the tweed leather when it was available!


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent suggestion.  My Little Miss M which I am carrying today is a fabulous bag. I don't like to zip my bags shut either so I leave it open and everything is so very accessible.  Mine is in Pompei and holds it shape well while being very durable and light.  I don't have the full sized one, so i don't know how much bigger it is.
> View attachment 4664896
> View attachment 4664897



I believe it was your Little Miss M that got me interested in this style. I love mine, but wish I had thought of ordering it with red edge paint. That was one thing I didn't think could be customisable, but of course it is, it's a Massaccesi bag.

@dramaprincess713 Welcome to the MM club! I first got into MM only in Oct 2019 and I already own 8 MM items with 3 more ordered. Rather than spending my money on one LV/Chanel/other premier designer, I feel happier supporting a craftsman working hard on his craft.

I remember my first email to Marco was all over the place, I didn't know what I want, and it took many back and forth emails before I finalised on my order. Marco is very kind and patient, so I am sure you will have a lovely experience with your first order.

I love the quality of all my MM items, however I do also have an issue with slight rubbing off of the top coat on the Dark Gunmetal hardware on my Little Valerie. Only at the front buckles though, due to the buckle design. All other parts remain pristine.

Pristine here. Dark Gunmetal is really nice!



Worn out top coat at the top part of either sides of the push down buckle part.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
I want to get a versatile bag for work/travel and for eventually carrying a MacBook Air in it. I think the full sized Angel hits the bill.
But, weight is an issue. So: does anyone own a full sized Angel and is it heavy?
I consider Merino or the new Fiore leather.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## anitalilac

pdxhb said:


> Sheesh - more things keep occurring to me! The Rua Angelica is a wonderful bag and there are many ways you could customize it to your specific needs. I own one in Verona which is light and fairly soft. I did not ask for added backing but it stands on its own pretty well/I can easily see inside. It's a big bag and great for carrying a bunch of stuff in addition to the usual work computer and pouches.


I was about to suggest Rue Angela too. And the full size Angela.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I want to get a versatile bag for work/travel and for eventually carrying a MacBook Air in it. I think the full sized Angel hits the bill.
> But, weight is an issue. So: does anyone own a full sized Angel and is it heavy?
> I consider Merino or the new Fiore leather.
> Thanks in advance!


I have a full size Angel. It’s heavy. I can weigh it later and let you know exactly how much it weighs. Merinos or Fiore would be better choices.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, in all the research I've been doing today, I stumbled across the tweed leather that was a part of the Black Friday special, and I'm so sad I've come to the Massaccesi game so late! I've always wanted a tweed, flap shoulder-bag (you know, something Chanel-esque), and I feel like there are a few styles that would have fulfilled that desire with the tweed leather. Of  course, I'm just getting sidetracked from my perfect black tote goal, and my wallet is thrilled I missed out, but still I'm sad I didn't know about the tweed leather when it was available!


I recommend you always ask Marco if any leather that you are interested in is still available. Occasionally, we find out that there is still some left!


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> I have a full size Angel. It’s heavy. I can weigh it later and let you know exactly how much it weighs. Merinos or Fiore would be better choices.


It would be very kind of you to weigh it!
What kind of leather is your Angel?


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> It would be very kind of you to weigh it!
> What kind of leather is your Angel?


It’s pebbled, a heavier leather to begin with, plus Angel is a large bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, in all the research I've been doing today, I stumbled across the tweed leather that was a part of the Black Friday special, and I'm so sad I've come to the Massaccesi game so late! I've always wanted a tweed, flap shoulder-bag (you know, something Chanel-esque), and I feel like there are a few styles that would have fulfilled that desire with the tweed leather. Of  course, I'm just getting sidetracked from my perfect black tote goal, and my wallet is thrilled I missed out, but still I'm sad I didn't know about the tweed leather when it was available!


welcome to the slippery slope of MM bespoke!


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi everyone! Not even two weeks have passed and I have already started to plan for my next handbag purchase. Lol.

The thing is I love suede. So i used the search function on this thread to see whether suede has been offered in the past and I found out that indeed some special colours has been offered on few special orders. If i remember correctly, the latest one being Theia in roayl blue suede.

So my question is, would it be wise of me to request Marco to source a particular suede leather for me? If he is willing, then in that case, I would pay a lot more for the leather or perhaps pay entirely for the hide? In addition, I would be willing to order more than one bag, so that the atelier wouldn't be left with extra material and financial loss.

The thing is, I am loathe to make this type of request, since Massaccesi leather selection is already extensive as it is, and i know he is already overworked. I feel like I am pushing the bespoke feature somewhat extreme. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> It’s pebbled, a heavier leather to begin with, plus Angel is a large bag.


Oh yes. Pebbled leather can become quite heavy (but, it is very pretty!).


----------



## Ludmilla

Greenredapple said:


> Hi everyone! Not even two weeks have passed and I have already started to plan for my next handbag purchase. Lol.
> 
> The thing is I love suede. So i used the search function on this thread to see whether suede has been offered in the past and I found out that indeed some special colours has been offered on few special orders. If i remember correctly the latest one being Theia in roayl blue suede.
> 
> So my question is, would it be wise of me to request Marco to source a particular suede leather for me? In that case i would be willing to pay a lot more for the special leather or perhaps pay entirely for the leather? In addition i would order more than one bag, so that the atelier wouldn't be left with extra material and finacial loss.
> 
> The thing is, I am loathe to make this type of request since Massaccesi leather selection is already extensive as it is, and i know he is already overworked.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts.


I have a navy blue Theia. I just mailed him if there is any suede available (I wanted navy/midnight blue). He sent me a picture of the available suede colours. And as I liked the available navy blue I ordered this one.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, so pretty! I can't wait to see action shots. I am really loving the dark blue. I have to say that after using the Penny messenger for my 10 day trip (along with two other bags), that I have really grown to love the style. It holds quite a surprising amount.


@Kimbashop, I really tried...but I don't have a good full length mirror and stink at taking mod shots. So here's a couple more pics of the Penelope in dark blue Flor. Just to clarify, this is just the regular Penelope pouch, with an added D ring on the other side so I can add a strap. And behind it, is Flora in midnight blue Tuscania.



@Devyn Danielle, I thought of you because midnight blue is quite a dark blue that looks almost black. But I think you might not be a fan of Tuscania if I remember correctly.



tenKrat said:


> I recommend you always ask Marco if any leather that you are interested in is still available. Occasionally, we find out that there is still some left!


@tenKrat, I was about to say the same thing!



Greenredapple said:


> Hi everyone! Not even two weeks have passed and I have already started to plan for my next handbag purchase. Lol.
> The thing is I love suede. So i used the search function on this thread to see whether suede has been offered in the past and I found out that indeed some special colours has been offered on few special orders. If i remember correctly the latest one being Theia in roayl blue suede.
> So my question is, would it be wise of me to request Marco to source a particular suede leather for me? In that case i would be willing to pay a lot more for the special leather or perhaps pay entirely for the leather? In addition i would order more than one bag, so that the atelier wouldn't be left with extra material and finacial loss.
> The thing is, I am loathe to make this type of request since Massaccesi leather selection is already extensive as it is, and i know he is already overworked.
> Would appreciate your thoughts.


@Greenredapple, I know other ladies have requested particular leathers, so there are no worries in asking Marco! He welcomes the questions and loves his business, please don't hesitate to ask. He definitely responds to the needs of his customers. Sometimes he may even find special leather that is just being stored in his storeroom. So go ahead and e-mail. He also used to offer a nubuck leather, nabuk I think it was called. And by the way, I love all the blues haha . Oh, just saw @Ludmilla responded too!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@christinemliu thanks for thinking of me. I actually do like the dark blue tuscania, I’m just not sure if that’s the look I want for a full sized bag. It appears to be dark enough, but I’d rather have it in verona, merinos or pebbled. I have a dark blue verona pouch, and while it is a pretty color, the purple tones aren’t quite what I’m looking for.


----------



## coach943

I love tote bags. I have a full-sized Selene Zip and two Selene Zip Midis, and I want them to be the perfect tote bags, but for some reason I haven't figured out how to get the straps _just right_ for me. I've lengthened them and decided I like the Soulmate-style straps better, but they still aren't quite right for me. 

However, for whatever reason, the skinny straps on Miss M are perfect. I usually don't like skinny straps, but these just work for me. I've been out of town, and I finally was able to pick up my latest white box at the post office.  Here is Miss M in Orange Pompei with Dark Blue lining and Silver hardware. I love the orange color. It is a rather dark orange. I also love the Pompei leather. It is super durable. I've been carrying my red and black color-blocked Miss M a ton, and it still looks great.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I love tote bags. I have a full-sized Selene Zip and two Selene Zip Midis, and I want them to be the perfect tote bags, but for some reason I haven't figured out how to get the straps _just right_ for me. I've lengthened them and decided I like the Soulmate-style straps better, but they still aren't quite right for me.
> 
> However, for whatever reason, the skinny straps on Miss M are perfect. I usually don't like skinny straps, but these just work for me. I've been out of town, and I finally was able to pick up my latest white box at the post office.  Here is Miss M in Orange Pompei with Dark Blue lining and Silver hardware. I love the orange color. It is a rather dark orange. I also love the Pompei leather. It is super durable. I've been carrying my red and black color-blocked Miss M a ton, and it still looks great.
> 
> View attachment 4665391
> 
> View attachment 4665390


I  had not thought about it but you are right.  Those two skinny straps work well.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I've been corresponding with Marco, and I think I'm going for a Victoria! We talked about other options, but the Victoria is the one that first caught my eye, and he agrees that it's a good choice that encompasses what I need and am looking for.

I thought making the style decision was going to be the hardest, but now I find myself uncertain and second-guessing everything else!

First up - flap or no flap? I saw some mod shots of Victorias with no flap (just an interior magnetic snap), and I quite like that look. I like the look of the flap as well though. My one thought/concern with the flap is that if I have the bag loaded with a ton of stuff and the flap doesn't quite close as a result, it might look odd just open and flapping around... Still, part of me feels like this bag was created with the flap and I should stay true to the original style and design of the bag while the other part of me feels like no flap may give a sleeker, more elegant look. Aesthetically, I really don't know which I prefer. I don't know - thoughts?

Leather - I was thinking black metallic because I thought it would give me just a hing of that something different. Marco said the black metallic is a very elegant leather that is perfect if you want something less "flat" than usual pure black - a brilliant/shiny look without being too flashy. However, he also suggested black Fiore if I want to go with a less "different" look, going with a more saturated black. I want something just a bit different so the idea of the metallic black really appeals to me BUT, I also like really saturated, matte blacks (I lust over the aesthetics of the matte black Lady Dior, if that helps give an idea of what I'm talking about). I just don't know!

Hardware - I thought I was 100% set on dark gunmetal, but now I'm second-guessing that. Marco mentioned that dark gunmetal would obviously create a very "dark" look while gold would be a more "classic" choice and probably the one that is more secure in the long run. And then there's silver and light gunmetal, which Marco said would match perfectly with metallic effect of the black metallic leather (if I go for that one). I really really love the look of black and gunmetal hardware with black bags - I think there is something so chic, elegant, and edgy about it that really appeals to me. But, I also like the idea of the hardware playing off the metallic effect of the leather. Also, I do like black and gold together, and I do want this to be my forever, black tote, so maybe I should go for the classic option?

Any thoughts on any of this?


----------



## TotinScience

Not to enable anyone, but MM promo for Little Minerva has been extended AND all styles are 10% off through Sunday I believe!
Happy Valentine's Day, everyone


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@dramaprincess713 I have two Victorias and I’m firmly in the “no flap” camp lol. It’s still quite secure because there are five snaps going across the top( the middle main closure and then the two on either side that allow you to convert the Victoria from a tote to a handbag. The flap is just not the aesthetic I’m looking for.

I prefer silver hardware since I don’t wear gold jewelry. I have a Victoria in black pebbled with light gunmetal. After I tried the light gunmetal for the first time, all of my purses now have it. It’ has a slightly more grayish tone than silver and I like it. I will say that I picked light gunmetal when it was offered as a free upgrade from Marco. I don’t think there is a big enough difference between silver and light gunmetal for me to actually purchase that upgrade.

My first bag from Marco did have gold hardware, I figured since it was port colored it should have gold. His gold is nice and subtle, not too yellowish. I’ve never ordered anything else with GHW though.

Someone recently posted pictures of a black metallic bag. IIRC the metallic aspect was very subtle.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been corresponding with Marco, and I think I'm going for a Victoria! We talked about other options, but the Victoria is the one that first caught my eye, and he agrees that it's a good choice that encompasses what I need and am looking for.
> 
> I thought making the style decision was going to be the hardest, but now I find myself uncertain and second-guessing everything else!
> 
> First up - flap or no flap? I saw some mod shots of Victorias with no flap (just an interior magnetic snap), and I quite like that look. I like the look of the flap as well though. My one thought/concern with the flap is that if I have the bag loaded with a ton of stuff and the flap doesn't quite close as a result, it might look odd just open and flapping around... Still, part of me feels like this bag was created with the flap and I should stay true to the original style and design of the bag while the other part of me feels like no flap may give a sleeker, more elegant look. Aesthetically, I really don't know which I prefer. I don't know - thoughts?
> 
> Leather - I was thinking black metallic because I thought it would give me just a hing of that something different. Marco said the black metallic is a very elegant leather that is perfect if you want something less "flat" than usual pure black - a brilliant/shiny look without being too flashy. However, he also suggested black Fiore if I want to go with a less "different" look, going with a more saturated black. I want something just a bit different so the idea of the metallic black really appeals to me BUT, I also like really saturated, matte blacks (I lust over the aesthetics of the matte black Lady Dior, if that helps give an idea of what I'm talking about). I just don't know!
> 
> Hardware - I thought I was 100% set on dark gunmetal, but now I'm second-guessing that. Marco mentioned that dark gunmetal would obviously create a very "dark" look while gold would be a more "classic" choice and probably the one that is more secure in the long run. And then there's silver and light gunmetal, which Marco said would match perfectly with metallic effect of the black metallic leather (if I go for that one). I really really love the look of black and gunmetal hardware with black bags - I think there is something so chic, elegant, and edgy about it that really appeals to me. But, I also like the idea of the hardware playing off the metallic effect of the leather. Also, I do like black and gold together, and I do want this to be my forever, black tote, so maybe I should go for the classic option?
> 
> Any thoughts on any of this?


@dramaprincess713, I don't have any experience with a Victoria or the metallic leather, so I can't give much help overall. But, I would say that Marco's intention is to allow his customers to customize and do whatever they'd like, to meet their needs and their desires. So I wouldn't weigh too much about changing the original design and I would say you should do what works for you and what you would like. For what it's worth, I personally don't like middle flaps that much as well. Happy designing! I love how much we learn about ourselves, how we would use a bag, how Marco designs, about leather, and more in this process!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank so much! I think my biggest challenge is figuring out the base model to start with. There are so many beautiful choices! Once I figure that out, I have a pretty good idea of what I want. I'm crafting a message to Marco now, as I'm hoping his insight will help me make a decision.
> 
> On a side note - does anyone know what the best email address is to reach him at? I've seen both info@marcomassaccesi.it and orders@marcomassaccesi.it. I'm not sure if there is one over the other that I should be using?


I use the info email address. He responds to that one all the time when I email him.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been corresponding with Marco, and I think I'm going for a Victoria! We talked about other options, but the Victoria is the one that first caught my eye, and he agrees that it's a good choice that encompasses what I need and am looking for.
> 
> I thought making the style decision was going to be the hardest, but now I find myself uncertain and second-guessing everything else!
> 
> First up - flap or no flap? I saw some mod shots of Victorias with no flap (just an interior magnetic snap), and I quite like that look. I like the look of the flap as well though. My one thought/concern with the flap is that if I have the bag loaded with a ton of stuff and the flap doesn't quite close as a result, it might look odd just open and flapping around... Still, part of me feels like this bag was created with the flap and I should stay true to the original style and design of the bag while the other part of me feels like no flap may give a sleeker, more elegant look. Aesthetically, I really don't know which I prefer. I don't know - thoughts?
> 
> Leather - I was thinking black metallic because I thought it would give me just a hing of that something different. Marco said the black metallic is a very elegant leather that is perfect if you want something less "flat" than usual pure black - a brilliant/shiny look without being too flashy. However, he also suggested black Fiore if I want to go with a less "different" look, going with a more saturated black. I want something just a bit different so the idea of the metallic black really appeals to me BUT, I also like really saturated, matte blacks (I lust over the aesthetics of the matte black Lady Dior, if that helps give an idea of what I'm talking about). I just don't know!
> 
> Hardware - I thought I was 100% set on dark gunmetal, but now I'm second-guessing that. Marco mentioned that dark gunmetal would obviously create a very "dark" look while gold would be a more "classic" choice and probably the one that is more secure in the long run. And then there's silver and light gunmetal, which Marco said would match perfectly with metallic effect of the black metallic leather (if I go for that one). I really really love the look of black and gunmetal hardware with black bags - I think there is something so chic, elegant, and edgy about it that really appeals to me. But, I also like the idea of the hardware playing off the metallic effect of the leather. Also, I do like black and gold together, and I do want this to be my forever, black tote, so maybe I should go for the classic option?
> 
> Any thoughts on any of this?


I think the flap is what makes the Victoria special, not just a black bag. With the metallic black leather, you would have a unique and very chic bag that will standout in a sophisticated way. I am in the minority because I love silver hardware, but you cannot go wrong with any of them. Just my personal and very subjective opinions.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Hello, welcome!  I just want to add that I have not had any problems with the dark gunmetal hardware. It’s my default choice; I have it on almost all my MM bags ever since Marco added it to his inventory.


I have to say the same I have gone to selecting a lot of dark gunmetal HW and I have not had any problems on any of my bags with this HW. Some of them I have had for quite some time since Marco added it and I have not seen any chipping.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dramaprincess713 I have two Victorias and I’m firmly in the “no strap” camp lol. It’s still quite secure because there are five snaps going across the top( the middle main closure and then the two on either side that allow you to convert the Victoria from a tote to a handbag. The flap is just not the aesthetic I’m looking for.
> 
> I prefer silver hardware since I don’t wear gold jewelry. I have a Victoria in black pebbled with light gunmetal. After I tried the light gunmetal for the first time, all of my purses now have it. It’ has a slightly more grayish tone than silver and I like it. I will say that I picked light gunmetal when it was offered as a free upgrade from Marco. I don’t think there is a big enough difference between silver and light gunmetal for me to actually purchase that upgrade.
> 
> My first bag from Marco did have gold hardware, I figured since it was port colored it should have gold. His gold is nice and subtle, not too yellowish. I’ve never ordered anything else with GHW though.
> 
> Someone recently posted pictures of a black metallic bag. IIRC the metallic aspect was very subtle.



Thank you for your input! I think I'm leaning towards no flap - I think it just looks a bit sleeker with no flap, but I'm easily swayed! 

If you are able to and don't mind, would you be able to post a photo of your black Victoria with the light gunmetal? I'm really torn on all the hardware choices, which feels silly since there's not a ton of hardware on the Victoria anyway. Still, I want to make the "right" choice.

I did see recently photos of the Iride in black metallic. Yes, it is very subtle, which is what I would want. I just have a hard time imagining what it would look like on a large bag though, especially in comparison to the black fiore leather. Envisioning things is definitely not my forte!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I think the flap is what makes the Victoria special, not just a black bag. With the metallic black leather, you would have a unique and very chic bag that will standout in a sophisticated way. I am in the minority because I love silver hardware, but you cannot go wrong with any of them. Just my personal and very subjective opinions.



That is exactly what is making me consider keeping the flap - I feel like it really is a part of the Victoria style. But then I think about the flap not actually being able to close if/when I fill it to the brim and the sleek look of no flap, and I think maybe I do no flap. Maybe I'll just let Marco decide for me!

I feel like I should probably stick with my first thoughts/instincts - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. I really want to make sure I'm carefully considering all my options and making the "right" choices, but I don't think overthinking it is helping me. Though, of course, now that I've gone down this path, I can't seem to stop!


----------



## dramaprincess713

> @dramaprincess713 Welcome to the MM club! I first got into MM only in Oct 2019 and I already own 8 MM items with 3 more ordered. Rather than spending my money on one LV/Chanel/other premier designer, I feel happier supporting a craftsman working hard on his craft.
> 
> I remember my first email to Marco was all over the place, I didn't know what I want, and it took many back and forth emails before I finalised on my order. Marco is very kind and patient, so I am sure you will have a lovely experience with your first order.
> 
> I love the quality of all my MM items, however I do also have an issue with slight rubbing off of the top coat on the Dark Gunmetal hardware on my Little Valerie. Only at the front buckles though, due to the buckle design. All other parts remain pristine.
> 
> Pristine here. Dark Gunmetal is really nice!
> View attachment 4665236
> 
> 
> Worn out top coat at the top part of either sides of the push down buckle part.
> View attachment 4665237



Thank you for those photos! I have to say, even the worn out portion is really only noticeable if you're really looking at it. I had to zoom in to really see it!



djfmn said:


> I have to say the same I have gone to selecting a lot of dark gunmetal HW and I have not had any problems on any of my bags with this HW. Some of them I have had for quite some time since Marco added it and I have not seen any chipping.


Glad to hear you've had good experiences with it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> @dramaprincess713, I don't have any experience with a Victoria or the metallic leather, so I can't give much help overall. But, I would say that Marco's intention is to allow his customers to customize and do whatever they'd like, to meet their needs and their desires. So I wouldn't weigh too much about changing the original design and I would say you should do what works for you and what you would like. For what it's worth, I personally don't like middle flaps that much as well. Happy designing! I love how much we learn about ourselves, how we would use a bag, how Marco designs, about leather, and more in this process!


Thanks! Yes, I'm definitely learning so much about my needs and preferences that I never really realized. I know I'm new, but I really love how wonderfully customizable Marco allows this process to be!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@dramaprincess713 yes, that’s the perfect description. It looks more sleek without the flap.

Here’s the light gunmetal in a darkened room


It’s almost two years old, and I’ve carried it a lot. It’s nicely slouchy now, but still stands on its own when I have my things in it. 



Lying down and stuffed with paper



You can see the snaps well here. I love how wide open it stands. Will you get a colored lining upgrade?


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> That is exactly what is making me consider keeping the flap - I feel like it really is a part of the Victoria style. But then I think about the flap not actually being able to close if/when I fill it to the brim and the sleek look of no flap, and I think maybe I do no flap. Maybe I'll just let Marco decide for me!
> 
> I feel like I should probably stick with my first thoughts/instincts - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. I really want to make sure I'm carefully considering all my options and making the "right" choices, but I don't think overthinking it is helping me. Though, of course, now that I've gone down this path, I can't seem to stop!



Regarding flap or no flap - 

I can't help you here, since I _love_ how the flap looks and feel like it's what makes the Victoria style special. However, would it be correct to say that you would not _always_ have it filled to the brim? If you do like the look of the flap and are just worried it might not look as great when you are unable to close it, you could simply tuck it inside the bag like so:




Obviously this is not the "ideal" look, but you could also flip it around so that the attachment side of the flap is showing, if you don't want the magnetic closure showing. (Obviously in my picture the flap is closed on the other side, but hopefully you get the idea!) To me, the bag does not look bad flipped to the back side.




Honestly though, I don't think you could go wrong with the flap or without. I think no-flap makes it a more "classic" design, and with-flap is one of the touches that will make this bag a little more special than "just" another tote design.

I also think that if you truly love the look of the dark gunmetal hardware, just stick to your guns. As you can see my Victoria Midi uses dark gunmetal hardware, and even though overall it's a "darker" look, I actually quite like that. I know that the purple would have looked equally beautiful with any of the hardware choices (especially gold!) but I love how dark gunmetal lends an extra bit of edginess to a bag.


----------



## djfmn

My


Greenredapple said:


> Hi everyone! Not even two weeks have passed and I have already started to plan for my next handbag purchase. Lol.
> 
> The thing is I love suede. So i used the search function on this thread to see whether suede has been offered in the past and I found out that indeed some special colours has been offered on few special orders. If i remember correctly, the latest one being Theia in roayl blue suede.
> 
> So my question is, would it be wise of me to request Marco to source a particular suede leather for me? If he is willing, then in that case, I would pay a lot more for the leather or perhaps pay entirely for the hide? In addition, I would be willing to order more than one bag, so that the atelier wouldn't be left with extra material and financial loss.
> 
> The thing is, I am loathe to make this type of request, since Massaccesi leather selection is already extensive as it is, and i know he is already overworked. I feel like I am pushing the bespoke feature somewhat extreme.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


 My daughter recently asked about suede for an MM bag and Marco told her he has navy blue and the original brown suede in stock.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> *I feel like I should probably stick with my first thoughts/instincts *- black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware.


I agree 100%. Don’t overthink.


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> I also think that if you truly love the look of the dark gunmetal hardware, *just stick to your guns*.


@dramaprincess713
Again, what she said up above. You’re getting a lot of input from people who may or may not have similar tastes as you. It’s so easy to be swayed one way or another. Go with your gut. It will turn out fine!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dramaprincess713 yes, that’s the perfect description. It looks more sleek without the flap.
> 
> Here’s the light gunmetal in a darkened room
> View attachment 4665527
> 
> It’s almost two years old, and I’ve carried it a lot. It’s nicely slouchy now, but still stands on its own when I have my things in it.
> View attachment 4665525
> 
> 
> Lying down and stuffed with paper
> View attachment 4665528
> 
> 
> You can see the snaps well here. I love how wide open it stands. Will you get a colored lining upgrade?
> View attachment 4665526


Thank you for the photos! What a lovely bag; I'm so excited about mine! Yes, I definitely want a colored lining upgrade. I have no clue what color though...I like marine, light fuchsia, light pink, and lilac.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Regarding flap or no flap -
> 
> I can't help you here, since I _love_ how the flap looks and feel like it's what makes the Victoria style special. However, would it be correct to say that you would not _always_ have it filled to the brim? If you do like the look of the flap and are just worried it might not look as great when you are unable to close it, you could simply tuck it inside the bag like so:
> 
> View attachment 4665534
> 
> 
> Obviously this is not the "ideal" look, but you could also flip it around so that the attachment side of the flap is showing, if you don't want the magnetic closure showing. (Obviously in my picture the flap is closed on the other side, but hopefully you get the idea!) To me, the bag does not look bad flipped to the back side.
> 
> View attachment 4665535
> 
> 
> Honestly though, I don't think you could go wrong with the flap or without. I think no-flap makes it a more "classic" design, and with-flap is one of the touches that will make this bag a little more special than "just" another tote design.
> 
> I also think that if you truly love the look of the dark gunmetal hardware, just stick to your guns. As you can see my Victoria Midi uses dark gunmetal hardware, and even though overall it's a "darker" look, I actually quite like that. I know that the purple would have looked equally beautiful with any of the hardware choices (especially gold!) but I love how dark gunmetal lends an extra bit of edginess to a bag.



Thank you for your photos! You are right - it's not everyday that it would be stuffed to the brim and I could just tuck it in. The dark gunmetal looks lovely on your bag. I think I'm inching back onto the dark gunmetal train!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> I agree 100%. Don’t overthink.





tenKrat said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Again, what she said up above. You’re getting a lot of input from people who may or may not have similar tastes as you. It’s so easy to be swayed one way or another. Go with your gut. It will turn out fine!



Really great points! I think I'm really feeling my dark gunmetal hardware choice again. It's what I first wanted and had my heart set on. Not quite sure about leather choice or flap yet. I would love to see a bag in the black fiore leather, but it seems that is a newer one (?) and I couldn't find any photo here of it.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was actually wondering about the Rua Angelica as well! I had initially dismissed it because the handles seemed too short for a comfortable shoulder carry, but once I realized the straps could be customized, I gave it a second look. I have the HARDEST time trying to imagine what something would look like though, so I can't quite figure out how that one might look with different straps. I will definitely be putting it on my list of bags to consider though!


Lenie's Rua Angelica in post #26257 (page 1751) shows a really practical and very elegant handle customization


----------



## ohmisseevee

All of this discussion makes me want to order another bag!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I want to get a versatile bag for work/travel and for eventually carrying a MacBook Air in it. I think the full sized Angel hits the bill.
> But, weight is an issue. So: does anyone own a full sized Angel and is it heavy?
> I consider Merino or the new Fiore leather.
> Thanks in advance!


I have a full sized Angel. I don’t find it heavy but I honestly don’t mind Bags of Substance.


----------



## southernbelle43

Once again I am surprised by a MM bag! Having done a 180 from the slouchy bags I started out loving in 2017 and deciding  that I want more structured bags in 2019, I find that I really like this pre loved Demetra. It is very LARGE, but in Tuscania it does not look nor feel too big. It is light and carries so close to the body you hardly know you are carrying a bag.
I love the two deep outside pockets for phone, car keys and sunglasses, like the Modena. Of course this leaves the inside almost empty, lol. But the way it collapses into itself, that is fine.  I might find a puppy on the way home that needs a ride, who knows. 

I need to come to terms with the fact that I must be a bag slut; I like them all.

Tuscania is such a unique leather. I am not used to a leather looking like it is going to crack any second. It has to be in good condition because I have soaked it in conditioner three times at least.


----------



## tenKrat

@Ludmilla 
Angel in pebbled leather weighs 1.3 lbs.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @Ludmilla
> Angel in pebbled leather weighs 1.3 lbs.


That is not too bad for a bag that size.


----------



## orchidmyst

coach943 said:


> I love tote bags. I have a full-sized Selene Zip and two Selene Zip Midis, and I want them to be the perfect tote bags, but for some reason I haven't figured out how to get the straps _just right_ for me. I've lengthened them and decided I like the Soulmate-style straps better, but they still aren't quite right for me.
> 
> However, for whatever reason, the skinny straps on Miss M are perfect. I usually don't like skinny straps, but these just work for me. I've been out of town, and I finally was able to pick up my latest white box at the post office.  Here is Miss M in Orange Pompei with Dark Blue lining and Silver hardware. I love the orange color. It is a rather dark orange. I also love the Pompei leather. It is super durable. I've been carrying my red and black color-blocked Miss M a ton, and it still looks great.
> 
> View attachment 4665391
> 
> View attachment 4665390


Love your Miss M in Orange Pompei with contrast dark blue lining. Orange is a color that I am slowly liking more for my bag.

I usually carry the Selene and Selene Midi too and I also find it weird that for some reason the skinny straps on Miss M feel so comfortable. I recommend the Miss M as well as it fits A4 size files and a laptop. My laptop is 14" and it fits just right, although I have to be careful of the top zipper closure though when putting it in or taking it out of the bag.


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> I have a navy blue Theia. I just mailed him if there is any suede available (I wanted navy/midnight blue). He sent me a picture of the available suede colours. And as I liked the available navy blue I ordered this one.


You will be a twin with my daughter she is also ordering a navy blue suede bag. It is such a rich lovely navy.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been corresponding with Marco, and I think I'm going for a Victoria! We talked about other options, but the Victoria is the one that first caught my eye, and he agrees that it's a good choice that encompasses what I need and am looking for.
> 
> I thought making the style decision was going to be the hardest, but now I find myself uncertain and second-guessing everything else!
> 
> First up - flap or no flap? I saw some mod shots of Victorias with no flap (just an interior magnetic snap), and I quite like that look. I like the look of the flap as well though. My one thought/concern with the flap is that if I have the bag loaded with a ton of stuff and the flap doesn't quite close as a result, it might look odd just open and flapping around... Still, part of me feels like this bag was created with the flap and I should stay true to the original style and design of the bag while the other part of me feels like no flap may give a sleeker, more elegant look. Aesthetically, I really don't know which I prefer. I don't know - thoughts?
> 
> Leather - I was thinking black metallic because I thought it would give me just a hing of that something different. Marco said the black metallic is a very elegant leather that is perfect if you want something less "flat" than usual pure black - a brilliant/shiny look without being too flashy. However, he also suggested black Fiore if I want to go with a less "different" look, going with a more saturated black. I want something just a bit different so the idea of the metallic black really appeals to me BUT, I also like really saturated, matte blacks (I lust over the aesthetics of the matte black Lady Dior, if that helps give an idea of what I'm talking about). I just don't know!
> 
> Hardware - I thought I was 100% set on dark gunmetal, but now I'm second-guessing that. Marco mentioned that dark gunmetal would obviously create a very "dark" look while gold would be a more "classic" choice and probably the one that is more secure in the long run. And then there's silver and light gunmetal, which Marco said would match perfectly with metallic effect of the black metallic leather (if I go for that one). I really really love the look of black and gunmetal hardware with black bags - I think there is something so chic, elegant, and edgy about it that really appeals to me. But, I also like the idea of the hardware playing off the metallic effect of the leather. Also, I do like black and gold together, and I do want this to be my forever, black tote, so maybe I should go for the classic option?
> 
> Any thoughts on any of this?


I have the Victoria with flaps and no flaps and it really makes the bag look different.
Do you plan to carry the Victoria with the wings out or tucked in. Think of which look you like the most. To be honest, I find that with the Victoria, I can't just grab whatever is in the bag while it is on my shoulder so having a flap or not really makes no difference. With the flap, having the back pocket looks nice and discrete but if you have no flap, you might not like the lines as the top of the Victoria is curved but the line to the back pocket is straight. (Hope you get what I mean).

As for leather, I thought I'd recommend the black nappa for its smoothness or black verona for its lovely leather variation. Most of Marco's leather has a nice sheen to it, even the basic black pebbled so you don't really need to get the black metallic for it.

For whatever hardware you choose, the bag will look nice, don't need to overthink it.


----------



## djfmn

Ditto I agree 100% dont overthink it too much go with your gut. Input is always good but you know what you are looking for and you will be pleased with your choice. It took me forever to decide on my first MM bag and I got input from everyone I drove myself crazy because I could not decide. Eventually I took the input and used it to make my final decision but went with my gut as @tenKrat has suggested you do. If I remember correctly she gave me the same advice many years ago. Now I have got to the point that I do not overthink my decision. I love dark gunmetal HW and silver (light gunmetal I find it is very close to the silver). I occasionally get the gold hw because it is more suitable to the leather I am selecting. Most of the time I get it right with the help from the tpf ladies and Marco. Actually I love the decision process and the choices when I get a new MM bag. The ability to have all this input and choice is what makes buying an MM bag so much fun for me. Fortunately instant gratification is not something I am into so buying an off the shelf ready made bag is not my thing/ The gratification for me is going through the excitement of choosing something that is being specially for me to my specifications. Even though it all takes time to make the selection and wait for my bag to be made the old fashioned artisan way of one bag at a time. It is worth the wait hands down. When your white box finally arrives from Italy and you open it and see your beautiful hand made bag to me that is just pure excitement and joy and totally worth it.


----------



## southernbelle43

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/
I had Marco update the leather weight list for us.  I put it on the above thread. This should help those who are new to Massaccesi with their choices.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/
> I had Marco update the leather weight list for us.  I put it on the above thread. This should help those who are new to Massaccesi with their choices.


Whoops he left off vacchetta. I will find out and add it to the list.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoops he left off vacchetta. I will find out and add it to the list.


And Cuoio Toscano!
Thank you so much, @southernbelle43, for sharing this list


----------



## tenKrat

tenKrat said:


> @Ludmilla
> Angel in pebbled leather weighs 1.3 lbs.





southernbelle43 said:


> That is not too bad for a bag that size.


@Ludmilla, Please disregard my previous post about Angel’s weight, which was wrong. I weighed it only twice on my digital kitchen scale, but the weight was not distributed well.  I placed Angel flat on a scale that is much smaller, and so part of the bag’s weight hung way over the sides and didn’t read well.

One pound just seemed wrong, so I tried again this evening and weighed Angel three more times (with the bag folded twice so that its mass was compressed and sat squarely on the scale). The average of the three readings is *2.5 lbs. for Angel in pebbled leather, *which is likely more correct. It’s not a very accurate reading because my kitchen scale is not large enough to accommodate the bag properly. But, the reading is probably close to the actual weight.  And, when I carry the bag empty, it feels a lot more like two pounds than one!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> I have the Victoria with flaps and no flaps and it really makes the bag look different.
> Do you plan to carry the Victoria with the wings out or tucked in. Think of which look you like the most. To be honest, I find that with the Victoria, I can't just grab whatever is in the bag while it is on my shoulder so having a flap or not really makes no difference. With the flap, having the back pocket looks nice and discrete but if you have no flap, you might not like the lines as the top of the Victoria is curved but the line to the back pocket is straight. (Hope you get what I mean).
> 
> As for leather, I thought I'd recommend the black nappa for its smoothness or black verona for its lovely leather variation. Most of Marco's leather has a nice sheen to it, even the basic black pebbled so you don't really need to get the black metallic for it.
> 
> For whatever hardware you choose, the bag will look nice, don't need to overthink it.



Thank you! I do want a back pocket, so that is definitely something to think about! I love how seamless the back pocket looks with the flap, but you're right, I'm not sure how it would look without the flap. I'm having a hard time envisioning it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> Ditto I agree 100% dont overthink it too much go with your gut. Input is always good but you know what you are looking for and you will be pleased with your choice. It took me forever to decide on my first MM bag and I got input from everyone I drove myself crazy because I could not decide. Eventually I took the input and used it to make my final decision but went with my gut as @tenKrat has suggested you do. If I remember correctly she gave me the same advice many years ago. Now I have got to the point that I do not overthink my decision. I love dark gunmetal HW and silver (light gunmetal I find it is very close to the silver). I occasionally get the gold hw because it is more suitable to the leather I am selecting. Most of the time I get it right with the help from the tpf ladies and Marco. Actually I love the decision process and the choices when I get a new MM bag. The ability to have all this input and choice is what makes buying an MM bag so much fun for me. Fortunately instant gratification is not something I am into so buying an off the shelf ready made bag is not my thing/ The gratification for me is going through the excitement of choosing something that is being specially for me to my specifications. Even though it all takes time to make the selection and wait for my bag to be made the old fashioned artisan way of one bag at a time. It is worth the wait hands down. When your white box finally arrives from Italy and you open it and see your beautiful hand made bag to me that is just pure excitement and joy and totally worth it.



Yes, you are all right about overthinking it! I'm going with my first choices - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. Marco agrees that this will fulfill what I'm looking for and said my first instincts are good ones.  I'm still undecided about flap or no flap and lining color, but I'm slowly getting to the point of final decisions!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, you are all right about overthinking it! I'm going with my first choices - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. Marco agrees that this will fulfill what I'm looking for and said my first instincts are good ones.  I'm still undecided about flap or no flap and lining color, but I'm slowly getting to the point of final decisions!


You got it gal!!!! It will be stunning!!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You got it gal!!!! It will be stunning!!!!


I can’t wait!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> @Ludmilla, Please disregard my previous post about Angel’s weight, which was wrong. I weighed it only twice on my digital kitchen scale, but the weight was not distributed well.  I placed Angel flat on a scale that is much smaller, and so part of the bag’s weight hung way over the sides and didn’t read well.
> 
> One pound just seemed wrong, so I tried again this evening and weighed Angel three more times (with the bag folded twice so that its mass was compressed and sat squarely on the scale). The average of the three readings is *2.5 lbs. for Angel in pebbled leather, *which is likely more correct. It’s not a very accurate reading because my kitchen scale is not large enough to accommodate the bag properly. But, the reading is probably close to the actual weight.  And, when I carry the bag empty, it feels a lot more like two pounds than one!


That sounds more like what I would expect it to weigh.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @Ludmilla, Please disregard my previous post about Angel’s weight, which was wrong. I weighed it only twice on my digital kitchen scale, but the weight was not distributed well.  I placed Angel flat on a scale that is much smaller, and so part of the bag’s weight hung way over the sides and didn’t read well.
> 
> One pound just seemed wrong, so I tried again this evening and weighed Angel three more times (with the bag folded twice so that its mass was compressed and sat squarely on the scale). The average of the three readings is *2.5 lbs. for Angel in pebbled leather, *which is likely more correct. It’s not a very accurate reading because my kitchen scale is not large enough to accommodate the bag properly. But, the reading is probably close to the actual weight.  And, when I carry the bag empty, it feels a lot more like two pounds than one!


Random comment: I just own two scales: a very small scale that I think is meant for weighing jewelry/coins/small bowls and a bathroom scale. If I mail a package, I weigh myself carrying the package and then myself. I subtract and round up to calculate postage. However, I have always wanted to weigh all my bags...and thought of one day bringing them to the supermarket and using the vegetable/fruit scale there hahaha (covering the scale with a clean cloth of course before putting my bags on there). I think people would think I'm crazy...but...it's for science...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Random comment: I just own two scales: a very small scale that I think is meant for weighing jewelry/coins/small bowls and a bathroom scale. If I mail a package, I weigh myself carrying the package and then myself. I subtract and round up to calculate postage. However, I have always wanted to weigh all my bags...and thought of one day bringing them to the supermarket and using the vegetable/fruit scale there hahaha (covering the scale with a clean cloth of course before putting my bags on there). I think people would think I'm crazy...but...it's for science...


Please have someone video you in the bananas.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I recommend you always ask Marco if any leather that you are interested in is still available. Occasionally, we find out that there is still some left!


Agreed, @dramaprincess713, he is actually working on those orders right now. It's the perfect time to find out if he has any leftovers. I think Iride would really show off this leather with it's curved flap.


----------



## Ludmilla

BittyMonkey said:


> I have a full sized Angel. I don’t find it heavy but I honestly don’t mind Bags of Substance.


Thank you! I like bags of substance - unfortunately my back and shoulders not so much.


----------



## Ludmilla

djfmn said:


> You will be a twin with my daughter she is also ordering a navy blue suede bag. It is such a rich lovely navy.


The navy suede is very pretty, durable and lightweight. I think it is goat leather.
Is your daughter getting a Theia, too? This is (at the moment) my favorite MM style.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> @Ludmilla, Please disregard my previous post about Angel’s weight, which was wrong. I weighed it only twice on my digital kitchen scale, but the weight was not distributed well.  I placed Angel flat on a scale that is much smaller, and so part of the bag’s weight hung way over the sides and didn’t read well.
> 
> One pound just seemed wrong, so I tried again this evening and weighed Angel three more times (with the bag folded twice so that its mass was compressed and sat squarely on the scale). The average of the three readings is *2.5 lbs. for Angel in pebbled leather, *which is likely more correct. It’s not a very accurate reading because my kitchen scale is not large enough to accommodate the bag properly. But, the reading is probably close to the actual weight.  And, when I carry the bag empty, it feels a lot more like two pounds than one!


Thank you so much for going through all that trouble! Yes, 2.5 lbs seems more likely than 1.3 lbs. If I get an Angel I will certainly have to take the most lightweight leather possible.
Thanks again! This was really helpful.


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> Agreed, @dramaprincess713, he is actually working on those orders right now. It's the perfect time to find out if he has any leftovers. I think Iride would really show off this leather with it's curved flap.



This is quite dangerous for my wallet, but I just might have to ask him if he has any left! My goodness, I haven't even made final decisions on my first bag yet, and I'm already wanting so so many more!


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Random comment: I just own two scales: a very small scale that I think is meant for weighing jewelry/coins/small bowls and a bathroom scale. If I mail a package, I weigh myself carrying the package and then myself. I subtract and round up to calculate postage. However, I have always wanted to weigh all my bags...and thought of one day bringing them to the supermarket and using the vegetable/fruit scale there hahaha (covering the scale with a clean cloth of course before putting my bags on there). I think people would think I'm crazy...but...it's for science...


... and you can never stop science.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Random comment: I just own two scales: a very small scale that I think is meant for weighing jewelry/coins/small bowls and a bathroom scale. If I mail a package, I weigh myself carrying the package and then myself. I subtract and round up to calculate postage. However, I have always wanted to weigh all my bags...and thought of one day bringing them to the supermarket and using the vegetable/fruit scale there hahaha (covering the scale with a clean cloth of course before putting my bags on there). I think people would think I'm crazy...but...it's for science...



I laugh, but I would be the girl holding your other bags while you weigh each one.


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is quite dangerous for my wallet, but I just might have to ask him if he has any left! My goodness, I haven't even made final decisions on my first bag yet, and I'm already wanting so so many more!


  You fit right in with the rest of us! My way to justify a second bag is to consider how much less painful the shipping feels when you apply it to more items. The bag actually costs less. 

ETA You could also add something small in the tweed like a Phoebe or one of the Penelopes. I mean, add something small instead of a second full size bag.


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I love tote bags. I have a full-sized Selene Zip and two Selene Zip Midis, and I want them to be the perfect tote bags, but for some reason I haven't figured out how to get the straps _just right_ for me. I've lengthened them and decided I like the Soulmate-style straps better, but they still aren't quite right for me.
> 
> However, for whatever reason, the skinny straps on Miss M are perfect. I usually don't like skinny straps, but these just work for me. I've been out of town, and I finally was able to pick up my latest white box at the post office.  Here is Miss M in Orange Pompei with Dark Blue lining and Silver hardware. I love the orange color. It is a rather dark orange. I also love the Pompei leather. It is super durable. I've been carrying my red and black color-blocked Miss M a ton, and it still looks great.
> 
> View attachment 4665391
> 
> View attachment 4665390


Such a pretty orange! Wish I could see it irl. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> You fit right in with the rest of us! My way to justify a second bag is to consider how much less painful the shipping feels when you apply it to more items. The bag actually costs less.
> 
> ETA You could also add something small in the tweed like a Phoebe or one of the Penelopes. I mean, add something small instead of a second full size bag.



Lol, what a wonderful justification!

If the tweed is still available, I did think it would look so cute in the Phoebe. Certainly more cost effective as well! But, I don't often use bags that small and it's larger than I prefer my pouches/SLGs to be so a full size bag would probably be more practical. I guess I just need to start watering that money tree!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, you are all right about overthinking it! I'm going with my first choices - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. Marco agrees that this will fulfill what I'm looking for and said my first instincts are good ones.  I'm still undecided about flap or no flap and lining color, but I'm slowly getting to the point of final decisions!


This will be gorgeous. Black metallic will make the bag special.


----------



## msd_bags

What a good timing that we’re discussing about the Victoria (flap or no flap) and also weights of MM bags, I was just wearing my full sized Victoria in Africa RT leather yesterday!  This was maybe my 3rd time to use it since getting it in August last year.  Why was I not using it more?  I found it a bit heavier than my usual weight.  But lo and behold, yesterday I didn’t feel that it was heavy! Despite being full.  Maybe it’s mind conditioning?  I was wearing a leather tote (Proenza Schouler) for a week before this bag and it was loaded full as well.  And given that I’m not babying that bag (because she feels really sturdy), I didn’t mind having extra items in it.  So when Ichanged to the MM Victoria, my back (and mind?) was probably used to the weight?



And on the matter of flaps, I do like the flap.  For me it is what defines this design.  Plus, I wear my full size Victoria cinched.  Looks (to me) better with the flap.  I have a yellow pebbled midi Victoria too but that one I wear wings out.  I guess for that look, the flap doesn’t really matter.  Just my view.


----------



## Fi B

Greenredapple said:


> Hi everyone! Not even two weeks have passed and I have already started to plan for my next handbag purchase. Lol.
> 
> The thing is I love suede. So i used the search function on this thread to see whether suede has been offered in the past and I found out that indeed some special colours has been offered on few special orders. If i remember correctly, the latest one being Theia in roayl blue suede.
> 
> So my question is, would it be wise of me to request Marco to source a particular suede leather for me? If he is willing, then in that case, I would pay a lot more for the leather or perhaps pay entirely for the hide? In addition, I would be willing to order more than one bag, so that the atelier wouldn't be left with extra material and financial loss.
> 
> The thing is, I am loathe to make this type of request, since Massaccesi leather selection is already extensive as it is, and i know he is already overworked. I feel like I am pushing the bespoke feature somewhat extreme.
> 
> What are your thoughts?



I have three bags in Nabuk which is absolutely lovely!  I believe Marco said it's different to suede in that it's the inside of the hide as opposed to suede which is the outside (I hope I've got this right!). I'm a suede lover too but I have to say that for me, Marco's Nabuk is in a different league!  However, you'd need to bear in mind that it's a fine weather leather. My bags are a Storm Grey Soulmate Midi with matching handles, a black Soulmate Midi with black nappa handles (my favourite) and a mini Zhoe. I love them all!  Talk to Marco - he's so kind & helpful. Good luck.


----------



## pdxhb

ohmisseevee said:


> All of this discussion makes me want to order another bag!


You and me both! I've been thinking, heyyyyy Victoria, you're a good looking bag! 



dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, you are all right about overthinking it! I'm going with my first choices - black metallic and dark gunmetal hardware. Marco agrees that this will fulfill what I'm looking for and said my first instincts are good ones.  I'm still undecided about flap or no flap and lining color, but I'm slowly getting to the point of final decisions!


Your instincts will serve you well! This is going to be beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is quite dangerous for my wallet, but I just might have to ask him if he has any left! My goodness, I haven't even made final decisions on my first bag yet, and I'm already wanting so so many more!


I had to laugh out loud!  We all have done this;  we continue to do it !  This is why I have three bags coming when there are 10 MM’s in my closet.  All joking aside, Marco is an old world leather crafter who refuses to cheapen his creations, so I want to get what I can while I can.  My daughter, granddaughter and daughter-in-law will get these bags and they will still be in great shape.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I ordered an Angel Fiore in a special order color of taupe that corresponds pretty well with Hermes' Etoupe.  I guess I'm only using my aquila matte one with light clothes! Kind of bummed about that but I just love this bag so much. Looking at the graduated list of leather weights, Fiore is a little less heavy than the aquila matte.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered an Angel Fiore in a special order color of taupe that corresponds pretty well with Hermes' Etoupe.  I guess I'm only using my aquila matte one with light clothes! Kind of bummed about that but I just love this bag so much. Looking at the graduated list of leather weights, Fiore is a little less heavy than the aquila matte.


Cannot wait to see it.  It sounds beautiful!


----------



## mattyt

Looking for color recommendations for the lining of my dark blue nappa/ dark blue Flor Daphne, thanks!!

Edit:  anything but silver!


----------



## Ludmilla

BittyMonkey said:


> I ordered an Angel Fiore in a special order color of taupe that corresponds pretty well with Hermes' Etoupe.  I guess I'm only using my aquila matte one with light clothes! Kind of bummed about that but I just love this bag so much. Looking at the graduated list of leather weights, Fiore is a little less heavy than the aquila matte.


I am looking forward to this bag!
Also regarding the colour. I „desperately“ want a pretty taupe bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

mattyt said:


> Looking for color recommendations for the lining of my dark blue nappa/ dark blue Flor Daphne, thanks!!
> 
> Edit:  anything but silver!


Light pink, lilac, marine or yellow would look nice


----------



## southernbelle43

mattyt said:


> Looking for color recommendations for the lining of my dark blue nappa/ dark blue Flor Daphne, thanks!!
> 
> Edit:  anything but silver!


I am not a pastel person, so I tend toward the other colors. If you want a real pop of color, try apple green. Someone suggested that to me. I tried it and it is so much fun.  I  take a close up photo of the leather on the bag and a close up photo of the linings with my iPhone so they will be side by side in your photo album.  Then I  hold them side by side to see which one appeals to me. This really helps me make a decision.  With navy you can use almost any lining and it will look great.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I'm now leaning towards keeping the Victoria flap, but still not completely decided. I asked Marco if there was any way to do the flap with some sort of hidden magnetic closure - if this is possible I will definitely keep the flap. We'll see!

As far as lining, I've narrowed it down to pink and marine for my black metallic, dark gunmetal Victoria. Any thoughts?


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I had to laugh out loud!  We all have done this;  we continue to do it !  This is why I have three bags coming when there are 10 MM’s in my closet.  All joking aside, Marco is an old world leather crafter who refuses to cheapen his creations, so I want to get what I can while I can.  My daughter, granddaughter and daughter-in-law will get these bags and they will still be in great shape.



I can see that this is quite the slippery slope! I did just ask him if he has any tweed left though. I'm truly not sure what I want the answer to be - I obviously want it but my wallet is crying!


----------



## dramaprincess713

msd_bags said:


> What a good timing that we’re discussing about the Victoria (flap or no flap) and also weights of MM bags, I was just wearing my full sized Victoria in Africa RT leather yesterday!  This was maybe my 3rd time to use it since getting it in August last year.  Why was I not using it more?  I found it a bit heavier than my usual weight.  But lo and behold, yesterday I didn’t feel that it was heavy! Despite being full.  Maybe it’s mind conditioning?  I was wearing a leather tote (Proenza Schouler) for a week before this bag and it was loaded full as well.  And given that I’m not babying that bag (because she feels really sturdy), I didn’t mind having extra items in it.  So when Ichanged to the MM Victoria, my back (and mind?) was probably used to the weight?
> View attachment 4666106
> 
> 
> And on the matter of flaps, I do like the flap.  For me it is what defines this design.  Plus, I wear my full size Victoria cinched.  Looks (to me) better with the flap.  I have a yellow pebbled midi Victoria too but that one I wear wings out.  I guess for that look, the flap doesn’t really matter.  Just my view.



Thank you so much for your photos and insight! I honestly like both the flap and no flap equally as much. I was leaning towards no flap earlier, but now I think I'm leaning towards the flap. Lol, I just don't know. I never thought that THIS was going to be the hardest decision of this process!


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> You and me both! I've been thinking, heyyyyy Victoria, you're a good looking bag!
> 
> 
> Your instincts will serve you well! This is going to be beautiful.



Thank you - I can't wait!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Miss Teddy for the day.

I am itching to order a bag: I have color scheme in mind just can’t find the right bag. And my money tree is still kind of bare.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm now leaning towards keeping the Victoria flap, but still not completely decided. I asked Marco if there was any way to do the flap with some sort of hidden magnetic closure - if this is possible I will definitely keep the flap. We'll see!
> 
> As far as lining, I've narrowed it down to pink and marine for my black metallic, dark gunmetal Victoria. Any thoughts?


Marine to me is the most beautiful of all of his linings!  But pink would be great as well.  Maybe it would help if you do a search on this thread and on the Massaccesi Pictures only thread and look at these two linings in the bags. Hopefully people posted the pink. I know there are a lot of the marine linings.

PS putting in a magnetic closure will be no problem for him at all.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I can see that this is quite the slippery slope! I did just ask him if he has any tweed left though. I'm truly not sure what I want the answer to be - I obviously want it but my wallet is crying!


Welcome to the MM club. I feel a little guilty that I steered you over here, but did not give you adequate warning about the addiction.  As a retired lawyer I hope you won't be tempted to sue me.   As they taught us in law school... is there a reasonable expectation that she could become addicted?  Then we have negligence involved here.


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> The navy suede is very pretty, durable and lightweight. I think it is goat leather.
> Is your daughter getting a Theia, too? This is (at the moment) my favorite MM style.


Yes she is a midi Theia. She has wanted one for ages and always thought I would get one and she would get it from me. I had the BE Covet Me which I think is very close to the Theia in the way it looks. I also have a couple of BE Covet Me midi/mini which I love but the other size was too big for me. I decided the Theia was not for me. Having said that I said the same about the little Athena and @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Little Athena now I have 2. Who knows perhaps when my daughter gets hers I will try it and eventually get one.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Marine to me is the most beautiful of all of his linings!  But pink would be great as well.  Maybe it would help if you do a search on this thread and on the Massaccesi Pictures only thread and look at these two linings in the bags. Hopefully people posted the pink. I know there are a lot of the marine linings.
> 
> PS putting in a magnetic closure will be no problem for him at all.


I have to agree with you. Marine is my favorite lining as well. I have about 5 or 6 bags with Marine lining.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Marine to me is the most beautiful of all of his linings!  But pink would be great as well.  Maybe it would help if you do a search on this thread and on the Massaccesi Pictures only thread and look at these two linings in the bags. Hopefully people posted the pink. I know there are a lot of the marine linings.
> 
> PS putting in a magnetic closure will be no problem for him at all.



Yes, I've been going through the photos, and the pink is quite lovely! I really like marine as well though...so hard to choose!

The flap already closes with a magnetic closure, but it's a visible magnet. I'm hoping he is able to make it a hidden magnetic closure. Fingers crossed!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to the MM club. I feel a little guilty that I steered you over here, but did not give you adequate warning about the addiction.  As a retired lawyer I hope you won't be tempted to sue me.   As they taught us in law school... is there a reasonable expectation that she could become addicted?  Then we have negligence involved here.


Perhaps you could claim ignorance not sure if that will hold up in court but I would support that argument.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to the MM club. I feel a little guilty that I steered you over here, but did not give you adequate warning about the addiction.  As a retired lawyer I hope you won't be tempted to sue me.   As they taught us in law school... is there a reasonable expectation that she could become addicted?  Then we have negligence involved here.



Lol!!! I actually feel quite guilty for abandoning Arayla so quickly! I still think their bags are lovely and have them on my list, but for this one, Massaccesi is it! I can feel the addiction coming on quickly - I fear I won't be able to resist it!  Lol, I just may be tempted to sue you - if only for more cash to buy more bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

djfmn said:


> Yes she is a midi Theia. She has wanted one for ages and always thought I would get one and she would get it from me. I had the BE Covet Me which I think is very close to the Theia in the way it looks. I also have a couple of BE Covet Me midi/mini which I love but the other size was too big for me. I decided the Theia was not for me. Having said that I said the same about the little Athena and @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Athena now I have 2. Who knows perhaps when my daughter gets hers I will try it and eventually get one.


Your daughter will love her new bag!
If I could keep only one bag from my whole collection it would be my suede Theia. 

You can try your daughters Theia.
The bag does not look too big when carried. It has the same size like my large Chloe Marcie. And while that bag looks ginormous on me the Theia does not.
(Hehe. I guess I will end up with a second Theia instead of an Angel. )


----------



## Greenredapple

Ludmilla said:


> I have a navy blue Theia. I just mailed him if there is any suede available (I wanted navy/midnight blue). He sent me a picture of the available suede colours. And as I liked the available navy blue I ordered this one.



Oops I mixed your Theia with another member's royal blue Hera. Both are gorgeous.  



christinemliu said:


> @Greenredapple, I know other ladies have requested particular leathers, so there are no worries in asking Marco! He welcomes the questions and loves his business, please don't hesitate to ask. He definitely responds to the needs of his customers. Sometimes he may even find special leather that is just being stored in his storeroom. So go ahead and e-mail. He also used to offer a nubuck leather, nabuk I think it was called. And by the way, I love all the blues haha . Oh, just saw @Ludmilla responded too!



This was the exact push that I needed. Thank you 

So I went ahead and send an email inquiry. Marco replied within few hours and asked for my colour preferences. I wanted something brown, like dark brown/tobacco/dark camel shade, or dark red colour. So he send me a colour chart with 30 colours. OMG. So many options. Now I have a hard time choosing the colour. Lol. On top of that I can't decide whether I want another little valerie, full size Valerie, Aphrodite, or Diva.



djfmn said:


> My
> 
> My daughter recently asked about suede for an MM bag and Marco told her he has navy blue and the original brown suede in stock.



Thanks for the info. Very much appreciated. I also added navy blue suede to my wishlist. 



Fi B said:


> I have three bags in Nabuk which is absolutely lovely!  I believe Marco said it's different to suede in that it's the inside of the hide as opposed to suede which is the outside (I hope I've got this right!). I'm a suede lover too but I have to say that for me, Marco's Nabuk is in a different league!  However, you'd need to bear in mind that it's a fine weather leather. My bags are a Storm Grey Soulmate Midi with matching handles, a black Soulmate Midi with black nappa handles (my favourite) and a mini Zhoe. I love them all!  Talk to Marco - he's so kind & helpful. Good luck.



I had to check your Storm Grey Soulmate Midi. What a gorgeous bag! Will keep nabuk in mind.

My experiences with Nabuk leather is somewhat limited. I don't own any handbags made with Nabuk leather, but some of my Tod's shoes are in nabuk and in my opinion it wears really well.
Well not in rain, but besides that I have only positive experiences with this type of leather.
It's soft and pliable and has moulded to my feet. ​


----------



## Greenredapple

dramaprincess713 said:


> I can see that this is quite the slippery slope! I did just ask him if he has any tweed left though. I'm truly not sure what I want the answer to be - I obviously want it but my wallet is crying!



I hope he still has some that tweed leather left for you  It sounds like you really want it.​
Other than that I feel the same. I am supposed to be on the ban island. Obviously, I am not very good at restraining myself. My only excuse is that my birthday is coming.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Yes she is a midi Theia. She has wanted one for ages and always thought I would get one and she would get it from me. I had the BE Covet Me which I think is very close to the Theia in the way it looks. I also have a couple of BE Covet Me midi/mini which I love but the other size was too big for me. I decided the Theia was not for me. Having said that I said the same about the little Athena and @Coastal jewel convinced me to try the Athena now I have 2. Who knows perhaps when my daughter gets hers I will try it and eventually get one.


It’s so funny how our children think. My son was helping me with something on my husband’s laptop and he asked how often his dad uses the computer. I told him his dad hardly ever uses it, and he can use it for his classes when needed. This child says he wants the computer. I said that was not going to happen lmbo. I told him a long time ago, he can either buy his own now that’s he’s in college or use the one we have provided for family.

His sister bought her own when she started college and I let her use my credit card and pay it off over 15mos interest free. He refused the same offer. Oh well!

I don’t know if we truly ever stop wanting to borrow from our parents.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Cannot wait to see it.  It sounds beautiful!


Me too! the Angel is a style I forget is out there in the MM world, and I love seeing it. Also, I can't wait to see the bag orders in Fiore.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm now leaning towards keeping the Victoria flap, but still not completely decided. I asked Marco if there was any way to do the flap with some sort of hidden magnetic closure - if this is possible I will definitely keep the flap. We'll see!
> 
> As far as lining, I've narrowed it down to pink and marine for my black metallic, dark gunmetal Victoria. Any thoughts?


I have linings in pink, Lilac, sage green, silver, and dark grey. The pink is lovely -- not sickly baby pink. I've heard that marine is beautiful as well and in fact it is on my list for future bags. Glad to hear you are going for a bright-colored lining: I chose a lilac lining for my black Nappa Modena and I couldn't be happier. I smile every single darn time I unzip that bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol!!! I actually feel quite guilty for abandoning Arayla so quickly! I still think their bags are lovely and have them on my list, but for this one, Massaccesi is it! I can feel the addiction coming on quickly - I fear I won't be able to resist it!  Lol, I just may be tempted to sue you - if only for more cash to buy more bags!


Perhaps you can order that one in addition to your Massaccesi bag. To be sure, the Arayla Hepburn is a lovely bag but as someone mentioned, it is a bit more casual in its vibe. I use that bag on the days that I don't have to present myself in any formal way. But I use my Massaccessi bags (the Modena or others) during the work days when I have to meet with administration, when I'm dressed up, give presentations, do interviews, or conduct more formal business as part of my job. MM bags are very polished and perfect for that.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Miss Teddy for the day.
> 
> I am itching to order a bag: I have color scheme in mind just can’t find the right bag. And my money tree is still kind of bare.


What a unique bag you have and I love the name for it. Perfect. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I've been going through the photos, and the pink is quite lovely! I really like marine as well though...so hard to choose!
> 
> The flap already closes with a magnetic closure, but it's a visible magnet. I'm hoping he is able to make it a hidden magnetic closure. Fingers crossed!


Trust me, he can do that.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> It’s so funny how our children think. My son was helping me with something on my husband’s laptop and he asked how often his dad uses the computer. I told him his dad hardly ever uses it, and he can use it for his classes when needed. This child says he wants the computer. I said that was not going to happen lmbo. I told him a long time ago, he can either buy his own now that’s he’s in college or use the one we have provided for family.
> 
> His sister bought her own when she started college and I let her use my credit card and pay it off over 15mos interest free. He refused the same offer. Oh well!
> 
> I don’t know if we truly ever stop wanting to borrow from our parents.


Good for you.  IMHO that is great parenting!!! I applaud you.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Perhaps you could claim ignorance not sure if that will hold up in court but I would support that argument.


All they have to do is look at my posts over the last three years and that defense would fall through!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have linings in pink, Lilac, sage green, silver, and dark grey. The pink is lovely -- not sickly baby pink. I've heard that marine is beautiful as well and in fact it is on my list for future bags. Glad to hear you are going for a bright-colored lining: I chose a lilac lining for my black Nappa Modena and I couldn't be happier. I smile every single darn time I unzip that bag.


I do the same thing with my bright linings. I never would have thought that the linings of a bag could be so cheerful and lift my spirits like they do.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol!!! I actually feel quite guilty for abandoning Arayla so quickly! I still think their bags are lovely and have them on my list, but for this one, Massaccesi is it! I can feel the addiction coming on quickly - I fear I won't be able to resist it!  Lol, I just may be tempted to sue you - if only for more cash to buy more bags!


Good luck. My money tree is nothing but bare branches.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Greenredapple said:


> I hope he still has some that tweed leather left for you  It sounds like you really want it.​
> Other than that I feel the same. I am supposed to be on the ban island. Obviously, I am not very good at restraining myself. My only excuse is that my birthday is coming.


I really don’t know if I want him to have some tweed available or not. I do really want it, but my wallet really doesn’t...if he does have it though, I’m not sure if I will be able to practice any restraint! An upcoming birthday is a perfect excuse! My birthday isn’t until June, but technically, that makes it upcoming for me as well...


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I really don’t know if I want him to have some tweed available or not. I do really want it, but my wallet really doesn’t...if he does have it though, I’m not sure if I will be able to practice any restraint! An upcoming birthday is a perfect excuse! My birthday isn’t until June, but technically, that makes it upcoming for me as well...


Oh dear, you are thinking like an MM addict.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I have linings in pink, Lilac, sage green, silver, and dark grey. The pink is lovely -- not sickly baby pink. I've heard that marine is beautiful as well and in fact it is on my list for future bags. Glad to hear you are going for a bright-colored lining: I chose a lilac lining for my black Nappa Modena and I couldn't be happier. I smile every single darn time I unzip that bag.



I’m so excited about a fun color lining! The pink really is such a lovely shade of pink, and I’ve always loved the combo of black and pink. On the other hand, I am super drawn to green-Blue shades like marine. There’s something about it that just calls to me!



southernbelle43 said:


> I do the same thing with my bright linings. I never would have thought that the linings of a bag could be so cheerful and lift my spirits like they do.



I only have a few bags with a fun lining. One is actually lined in a color quite similar to marine, and it’s definitely one of my favorite features of the bag. I feel like linings are one of those things that, if they’re just kind of standard, I don’t think much about it. But when they are fun, it’s an extra detail that I appreciate so much!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> Perhaps you can order that one in addition to your Massaccesi bag. To be sure, the Arayla Hepburn is a lovely bag but as someone mentioned, it is a bit more casual in its vibe. I use that bag on the days that I don't have to present myself in any formal way. But I use my Massaccessi bags (the Modena or others) during the work days when I have to meet with administration, when I'm dressed up, give presentations, do interviews, or conduct more formal business as part of my job. MM bags are very polished and perfect for that.


We’ll see what happens with the tweed leather. If he has it, I definitely can’t swing two Massaccesi bags and an Arayla. If he doesn’t have it though, I think I might actually be interested in an Arayla Harlow. I’m not a big hobo bag girl, but I saw a photo of that bag in black and it really makes me want it so badly!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Trust me, he can do that.



Oh boy, I think that would solve my flap vs no flap dilemma!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> All they have to do is look at my posts over the last three years and that defense would fall through!





southernbelle43 said:


> Oh dear, you are thinking like an MM addict.



Lol, I blame you!



southernbelle43 said:


> Good luck. My money tree is nothing but bare branches.



I fear I may be killing mine!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> What a unique bag you have and I love the name for it. Perfect. Gorgeous bag.


This bag was from a sample sale a few years ago.  Marco used it in a photo shoot and I was tickled that I was able to grab it at a very attractive price.


----------



## Sickgrl13

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol!!! I actually feel quite guilty for abandoning Arayla so quickly! I still think their bags are lovely and have them on my list, but for this one, Massaccesi is it! I can feel the addiction coming on quickly - I fear I won't be able to resist it!  Lol, I just may be tempted to sue you - if only for more cash to buy more bags!


Welcome aboard!  I don't remember how I got sucked into the world of MM other than it was through TPF, but it happened quickly when I realized I can make the bag to my needs and I haven't looked back since.  After 3 yrs I have accumlated almost 30 MM bags....    When I go shopping and start looking at bags online or in stores, I am always disappointed in the quality, hardware color, or length of straps--and it stops me from buying any mass produced bags.

ETA: I did cave and buy a Polene Numero Deux.  And I have no regrets!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Welcome aboard!  I don't remember how I got sucked into the world of MM other than it was through TPF, but it happened quickly when I realized I can make the bag to my needs and I haven't looked back since.  After 3 yrs I have accumlated almost 30 MM bags....    When I go shopping and start looking at bags online or in stores, I am always disappointed in the quality, hardware color, or length of straps--and it stops me from buying any mass produced bags.
> 
> ETA: I did cave and buy a Polene Numero Deux.  And I have no regrets!!


Same here.  I wander through department store bag depts and they just do not compare. And I have a Polene #1 which does compare and I like it a lot.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sickgrl13 said:


> Welcome aboard!  I don't remember how I got sucked into the world of MM other than it was through TPF, but it happened quickly when I realized I can make the bag to my needs and I haven't looked back since.  After 3 yrs I have accumlated almost 30 MM bags....    When I go shopping and start looking at bags online or in stores, I am always disappointed in the quality, hardware color, or length of straps--and it stops me from buying any mass produced bags.
> 
> ETA: I did cave and buy a Polene Numero Deux.  And I have no regrets!!


Yes, I can already see how being able to customize to your needs and preferences beats it all! I have a strong preference for short shoulder carry, and outside of very specific styles (usually totes and flap bags with a chain), I feel like there’s not much out there that offers that. Most of what I see are too handles or crossbody/long shoulder straps. I also don’t really like bags with middle compartments-I’d much rather have one big compartment. I have lots of bags with both of these feature, even if I don’t love them, because I like the overall look enough. But how wonderful to have the option to create something that is everything we want and nothing we have to “put up with”!



southernbelle43 said:


> Same here.  I wander through department store bag depts and they just do not compare. And I have a Polene #1 which does compare and I like it a lot.



I just got a Polene #1 too, and I’m a huge fan! I figured out a way to double the strap to make it my beloved shirt-shoulder carry so it’s even better than I thought it would be!


----------



## tenKrat

mattyt said:


> Looking for color recommendations for the lining of my dark blue nappa/ dark blue Flor Daphne, thanks!!
> Edit:  anything but silver!


Marine!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I can already see how being able to customize to your needs and preferences beats it all! I have a strong preference for short shoulder carry, and outside of very specific styles (usually totes and flap bags with a chain), I feel like there’s not much out there that offers that. Most of what I see are too handles or crossbody/long shoulder straps. I also don’t really like bags with middle compartments-I’d much rather have one big compartment. I have lots of bags with both of these feature, even if I don’t love them, because I like the overall look enough. But how wonderful to have the option to create something that is everything we want and nothing we have to “put up with”!
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a Polene #1 too, and I’m a huge fan! I figured out a way to double the strap to make it my beloved shirt-shoulder carry so it’s even better than I thought it would be!


We are very much alike. I don't like crossbody, middle compartments and I like to carry my bag short shoulder.  Maybe that is why you can be influenced by me, lol.  I will try not to enable you too much.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm now leaning towards keeping the Victoria flap, but still not completely decided. I asked Marco if there was any way to do the flap with some sort of hidden magnetic closure - if this is possible I will definitely keep the flap. We'll see!
> 
> As far as lining, I've narrowed it down to pink and marine for my black metallic, dark gunmetal Victoria. Any thoughts?


Both would be pretty. If you want a bag that is edgy on the outside but (surprise!) girly on the inside, then pink. If you want to say ‘wow, stunning’, then marine.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> We are very much alike. I don't like crossbody, middle compartments and I like to carry my bag short shoulder.  Maybe that is why you can be influenced by me, lol.  I will try not to enable you too much.


Lol, this could be dangerous, and I’m easily persuaded! I will have to learn to start practicing self-restraint!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> Both would be pretty. If you want a bag that is edgy on the outside but (surprise!) girly on the inside, then pink. If you want to say ‘wow, stunning’, then marine.


Ooh, what a great way to think about it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oh my, it appears tweed may be available after all! I forgot to mention which color way O was interested in in my first message, so now I’m waiting to hear back if it’s available in the color I’m interested in. But, in the event that it is, can anyone talk to me about the Zhoe vs Zhoe Legend vs Aura? I’ve read that the Zhoe Legend has the largest capacity, but it seems only flat items could really fit in the front and back compartments if the legend, and I think the items I carry would be too bulky to fit well in those compartments. If the front and back compartments if the Zhoe legend aren’t used, is the capacity still larger than the regular Zhoe, or is it about the same? How does the capacity of the Zhoe compare to the Aura?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my, it appears tweed may be available after all! I forgot to mention which color way O was interested in in my first message, so now I’m waiting to hear back if it’s available in the color I’m interested in. But, in the event that it is, can anyone talk to me about the Zhoe vs Zhoe Legend vs Aura? I’ve read that the Zhoe Legend has the largest capacity, but it seems only flat items could really fit in the front and back compartments if the legend, and I think the items I carry would be too bulky to fit well in those compartments. If the front and back compartments if the Zhoe legend aren’t used, is the capacity still larger than the regular Zhoe, or is it about the same? How does the capacity of the Zhoe compare to the Aura?


I am pretty sure there are some comparisons in the Massaccesi Pictures only thread somewhere. Or in this one.  Just search for Zhoe legend and/or Zhoe.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am pretty sure there are some comparisons in the Massaccesi Pictures only thread somewhere. Or in this one.  Just search for Zhoe legend and/or Zhoe.


Great, thanks!


----------



## djfmn

@dramaprincess713 A friend of mine asked me to find out if MM had any tweed left as she was thinking about maybe getting a bag from MM in this leather. Here is what Marco told me when I emailed him about this request on Thursday. Hope this helps. My friend decided to go with Flor leather instead of tweed.

*We surely have black/white and cobalt/red but Ocher/brick was very close to the end. We have leftovers that, depending on what we have to produce, can be enough or not. On some styles quantity of Tweed needed is extremely small, on others is big. Customers can also decide on different placement of Tweed parts so we need to know what a customer requires before giving a reply.*


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> @dramaprincess713 A friend of mine asked me to find out if MM had any tweed left as she was thinking about maybe getting a bag from MM in this leather. Here is what Marco told me when I emailed him about this request on Thursday. Hope this helps. My friend decided to go with Flor leather instead of tweed.
> 
> *We surely have black/white and cobalt/red but Ocher/brick was very close to the end. We have leftovers that, depending on what we have to produce, can be enough or not. On some styles quantity of Tweed needed is extremely small, on others is big. Customers can also decide on different placement of Tweed parts so we need to know what a customer requires before giving a reply.*



Thank you, that is super helpful! I’m most interested in the white and cobalt, so that is quite promising for me! I’m thinking a Zhoe or Zhoe Legend in combination with black leather-probably black on the trim and maybe the sides? I would certainly consult with Marco for what would look best!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> We’ll see what happens with the tweed leather. If he has it, I definitely can’t swing two Massaccesi bags and an Arayla. If he doesn’t have it though, I think I might actually be interested in an Arayla Harlow. I’m not a big hobo bag girl, but I saw a photo of that bag in black and it really makes me want it so badly!


The Harlow is a wonderful bag. We can discuss in the Arayla thread if you ha e questions.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ooh, what a great way to think about it!


One more color to add: fuchsia! I just received a bag with that lining and it is stunning.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my, it appears tweed may be available after all! I forgot to mention which color way O was interested in in my first message, so now I’m waiting to hear back if it’s available in the color I’m interested in. But, in the event that it is, can anyone talk to me about the Zhoe vs Zhoe Legend vs Aura? I’ve read that the Zhoe Legend has the largest capacity, but it seems only flat items could really fit in the front and back compartments if the legend, and I think the items I carry would be too bulky to fit well in those compartments. If the front and back compartments if the Zhoe legend aren’t used, is the capacity still larger than the regular Zhoe, or is it about the same? How does the capacity of the Zhoe compare to the Aura?


Zhoe actually has more functional capacity than Zhoe Legend. Its one compartment can surprisingly hold quite a bit for a smallish-looking bag, as @ohmisseevee has attested to recently. Zhoe definitely accommodates bulkier items better than Zhoe Legend and looks better doing so. Which is why I prefer Zhoe over Legend for a travel bag. And, Zhoe’s one compartment is larger than Legend’s center compartment. 

You are right about Zhoe Legend’s front and back compartments—only flatter items fit well. I use them only to hold a small notepad, tissues, receipts, brochures.

Aura has the smallest capacity of the three bags. It’s more of a date night/quick errands kind of bag.


----------



## Kylacove

I always thought the Zhoe legend held more so never ordered a Zhoe. Now I may have to try one.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> Zhoe actually has more functional capacity than Zhoe Legend. Its one compartment can surprisingly hold quite a bit for a smallish-looking bag, as @ohmisseevee has attested to recently. Zhoe definitely accommodates bulkier items better than Zhoe Legend and looks better doing so. Which is why I prefer Zhoe over Legend for a travel bag. And, Zhoe’s one compartment is larger than Legend’s center compartment.
> 
> You are right about Zhoe Legend’s front and back compartments—only flatter items fit well. I use them only to hold a small notepad, tissues, receipts, brochures.
> 
> Aura has the smallest capacity of the three bags. It’s more of a date night/quick errands kind of bag.


This is incredibly helpful-thank you so much! I think I will likely be going to a Zhoe with an added back pocket.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I always thought the Zhoe legend held more so never ordered a Zhoe. Now I may have to try one.


I have all 3 Zhoe's. The Little Zhoe, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. My regular Zhoe is by far my favorite. Perfect size. Love the stylish look of it. I have 3 of them. Just great bags.


----------



## christinemliu

mattyt said:


> Looking for color recommendations for the lining of my dark blue nappa/ dark blue Flor Daphne, thanks!!
> 
> Edit:  anything but silver!


I know you got some great recommendations already...anything looks good with blue really haha, but just a suggestion that you might want something light inside to see your items easier. If it's not too much blue for you, light blue is my favorite, but I also like cappuccino against blue as well. But like I said, anything looks good with dark blue!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Eek, now I'm all confused! Based on what @tenKrat said about the Zhoe having more functional capacity than the Zhoe legend and the Zhoe's one large compartment bigger than the middle compartment of the Zhoe legend, I was all set to go with the Zhoe with and added back pocket. However, Marco is suggestions the Zhoe legend. He said it has a bit more interior space than regular Zhoe (even if you won't use interior slip pockets), and that considering all info I provided, he thinks I'll find Zhoe Legend more comfortable than Zhoe. Now I'm just confused! 

Anyone else want to weigh in on the Zhoe vs the Zhoe Legend? I've been searching this thread and the reference thread for pics. and reviews, but I'm still confused. For what it's worth, if I went with the regular Zhoe, I would definitely do it with no zip closure - not sure if that would up the capacity a bit, in addition to adding the back pocket? I told Marco that I'm hoping for a tweed, flap, shoulder bag that gives off a chic and elegant vibe (something Chanel-esque, I suppose), and that I tend to carry a lot (even when I'm downsizing to a small-medium bag) so a larger capacity is appealing to me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

dramaprincess713 said:


> Eek, now I'm all confused! Based on what @tenKrat said about the Zhoe having more functional capacity than the Zhoe legend and the Zhoe's one large compartment bigger than the middle compartment of the Zhoe legend, I was all set to go with the Zhoe with and added back pocket. However, Marco is suggestions the Zhoe legend. He said it has a bit more interior space than regular Zhoe (even if you won't use interior slip pockets), and that considering all info I provided, he thinks I'll find Zhoe Legend more comfortable than Zhoe. Now I'm just confused!
> 
> Anyone else want to weigh in on the Zhoe vs the Zhoe Legend? I've been searching this thread and the reference thread for pics. and reviews, but I'm still confused. For what it's worth, if I went with the regular Zhoe, I would definitely do it with no zip closure - not sure if that would up the capacity a bit, in addition to adding the back pocket? I told Marco that I'm hoping for a tweed, flap, shoulder bag that gives off a chic and elegant vibe (something Chanel-esque, I suppose), and that I tend to carry a lot (even when I'm downsizing to a small-medium bag) so a larger capacity is appealing to me.


I have all three (Zhoe, Legend, Mini) and I find I like the Legend the best in capacity compared to the regular Zhoe.    Both Legends  I have do have an back exterior pocket, which is where I stash my phone.  I find the Legend holds more and what I carry is typically flat and easily fits in the front/back compartments.  What is not flat (like a cosmetic case, inhaler) goes into the main center compartment.  I find it easier to organize my things in a Legend as opposed to a regular Zhoe as the regular Zhoe is just one big compartment, that for me, tends to become a jumble.  If you are going to carry a lot and chose a Legend I suggest not getting the chain strap, as the weight of the bag will cause the chains to rub against the flap and wear away the edge paint.  My black vachetta Legend is my workhorse and I stuff it full--it needs some TLC due to this issue and the next order I place, I will have Marco make a new strap.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Anyone else want to weigh in on the Zhoe vs the Zhoe Legend? I've been searching this thread and the reference thread for pics. and reviews, but I'm still confused. For what it's worth, if I went with the regular Zhoe, I would definitely do it with no zip closure - not sure if that would up the capacity a bit, in addition to adding the back pocket? I told Marco that I'm hoping for a tweed, flap, shoulder bag that gives off a chic and elegant vibe (something Chanel-esque, I suppose), and that I tend to carry a lot (even when I'm downsizing to a small-medium bag) so a larger capacity is appealing to me.


Welcome! I have 2 regular Zhoes and one mini. I'm not a fan of compartments, also the piecey-ness of the Zhoe Legend's sections doesn't appeal to my eye as I prefer a more streamlined look. It really is down to personal preference and usage. Also, with a cross body bag, weight is more of a consideration for me than with a tote as they tend to drag on my shoulder more, so the regular Zhoe being a little smaller and only one compartment keeps the weight down. Whilst a zip closure is not necessary with the flap, I like to have one anyway for when I need added security and peace of mind. (I can actually fit a water bottle in my Zhoe, but then it doesn't zip up)

I also wanted to add my thoughts on lining colours - I've tried a few and realised that I find a contrasting pop is the most fun because it's so unexpected! I have a Zhoe in tangerine nappa with light fuchsia lining and an Angelica in coral red Africa RT with orange lining and wish I'd selected blue/green linings for more contrast. Actually marine! I love marine - I think it looks amazing paired with pretty much every colour! I especially love it against my Angelica in brown pebbled  (You can do a search for all these bags under my name + style name)


----------



## Kylacove

Carried my wisteria Zhoe Legend today. Fit slim wallet in front pocket. Cosmetic case,brush, tissues, throat lozenges, Tylenol, antacid, sunglasses in middle compartment. Phone in back pocket. Hope this helps.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Carried my wisteria Zhoe Legend today. Fit slim wallet in front pocket. Cosmetic case,brush, tissues, throat lozenges, Tylenol, antacid, sunglasses in middle compartment. Phone in back pocket. Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667326
> View attachment 4667326
> View attachment 4667328
> View attachment 4667331


Gorgeous love the wisteria metallic leather. I have a Little Diana in wisteria and love it.Your bag is gorgeous especially love the lining you selected.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Eek, now I'm all confused! Based on what @tenKrat said about the Zhoe having more functional capacity than the Zhoe legend and the Zhoe's one large compartment bigger than the middle compartment of the Zhoe legend, I was all set to go with the Zhoe with and added back pocket. However, Marco is suggestions the Zhoe legend. He said it has a bit more interior space than regular Zhoe (even if you won't use interior slip pockets), and that considering all info I provided, he thinks I'll find Zhoe Legend more comfortable than Zhoe. Now I'm just confused!
> 
> Anyone else want to weigh in on the Zhoe vs the Zhoe Legend? I've been searching this thread and the reference thread for pics. and reviews, but I'm still confused. For what it's worth, if I went with the regular Zhoe, I would definitely do it with no zip closure - not sure if that would up the capacity a bit, in addition to adding the back pocket? I told Marco that I'm hoping for a tweed, flap, shoulder bag that gives off a chic and elegant vibe (something Chanel-esque, I suppose), and that I tend to carry a lot (even when I'm downsizing to a small-medium bag) so a larger capacity is appealing to me.


Which do you find the most visually appealing?  They are not that much different in what you can carry.  I have had both and like them both, but from the outside I am not really fond of the Legend’s profile.  The Zhoe to me is much more chic.  Something I have learned in my bag journey is that not all of my bags can accommodate what I carry even though I carry a minimal amount. So I downsize a little for certain bags. It is purely subjective, so go with your heart.   I bet you like one more than the other.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Thank you all! Some really great points were brought up. I don’t actually like bags with a lot of compartments/dividers so the regular Zhoe probably makes most sense. Aesthetically, I think I also like the zhoe better.

Now though, my new issue whether or to to go forward with a tweed Zhoe at all. I was imagining either the white tweed or the colbalt tweed with black (or some sort of contrast color) trim. Much to my surprise though, my mom bought me a tweed bag and just gave it to me today. It’s different than what I was thinking of getting from Marco-it has silver threads running through it, which makes it quite dressy. But I feel like tweed is such a unique thing that I’m not sure it makes sense to have two tweed bags? The bag my mom got me is below-the silver is much more evident in real live than in the photo, but you can get the general idea. I’m probably asking the wrong group because I’m already such a fan of Marco and feel myself growing fast addicted, BUT I’m also trying to be reasonable and responsible with my spending...Jeez, I’m so undecided on everything, it seems! But, thoughts anyway?


----------



## southernbelle43

Personally I would use the gifted bag and save my money for something else.  One thing I have learned is that there will always be another leather, another style, another bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I'd probably skip the tweed leather from Marco unless Tweed is something that you really, really love. What your mom gifted you looks really lovely!

Maybe try another leather instead - are you at all interested in a metallic bag? You might ask him if he has any Africa leathers left from the recent promo. 

However, I try to have each of my bags occupy it's own niche in my collection, so I try to stay away from bags that look too similar or that would be used in the same use-cases.


----------



## Flowergeek

Well all the chit chat about leathers, Zhoe, and Iride pushed me over the edge! I just ordered an Iride black Metallic calf  with flap in  off-white/anthracite Pitone Lucido, dark gunmetal, and fuchsia lining. In addition, got a mini Zhoe navy croco, light gun metal with orange lining. I do love fun lining and agree with others it makes me smile when I see it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Personally I would use the gifted bag and save my money for something else.  One thing I have learned is that there will always be another leather, another style, another bag.



Very good point about another leather, another bag! Who knows what Marco will introduce next that I just HAVE to have! Thank you for bringing me back to reality!



ohmisseevee said:


> I'd probably skip the tweed leather from Marco unless Tweed is something that you really, really love. What your mom gifted you looks really lovely!
> 
> Maybe try another leather instead - are you at all interested in a metallic bag? You might ask him if he has any Africa leathers left from the recent promo.
> 
> However, I try to have each of my bags occupy it's own niche in my collection, so I try to stay away from bags that look too similar or that would be used in the same use-cases.



You're right - I like tweed and have always wanted a tweed bag, but I don't love it enough to warrant two tweed bags. I am going to wait because I feel fairly certain Marco will have something in the future that I truly can't resist!

I do like metallics, but I'm also a bit picky about them. I've seen photos of the gorgeous Africa leathers! I love the sheen and colors, but the pebbling/grain is a bit larger than I prefer. From past photos though, he's had some really amazing offerings, so I'm excited to see what comes along!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Flowergeek said:


> Well all the chit chat about leathers, Zhoe, and Iride pushed me over the edge! I just ordered an Iride black Metallic calf  with flap in  off-white/anthracite Pitone Lucido, dark gunmetal, and fuchsia lining. In addition, got a mini Zhoe navy croco, light gun metal with orange lining. I do love fun lining and agree with others it makes me smile when I see it!



I feel like I am part to blame in pushing you over the edge due to my indecisiveness and all the questions I've been posting!  Your bags sound gorgeous though - I can't wait to see them!


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm now leaning towards keeping the Victoria flap, but still not completely decided. I asked Marco if there was any way to do the flap with some sort of hidden magnetic closure - if this is possible I will definitely keep the flap. We'll see!
> 
> As far as lining, I've narrowed it down to pink and marine for my black metallic, dark gunmetal Victoria. Any thoughts?


I have both pink and marine.  I have used both in several bags and I have to say there is just something special about marine. It's a color that the camera doesn't read exactly as it is. It is a truly gorgeous color!


----------



## carterazo

Greenredapple said:


> I hope he still has some that tweed leather left for you  It sounds like you really want it.​
> Other than that I feel the same. I am supposed to be on the ban island. Obviously, I am not very good at restraining myself. My only excuse is that my birthday is coming.


Birthday is a good reason is the best reason....


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> Eek, now I'm all confused! Based on what @tenKrat said about the Zhoe having more functional capacity than the Zhoe legend and the Zhoe's one large compartment bigger than the middle compartment of the Zhoe legend, I was all set to go with the Zhoe with and added back pocket. However, Marco is suggestions the Zhoe legend. He said it has a bit more interior space than regular Zhoe (even if you won't use interior slip pockets), and that considering all info I provided, he thinks I'll find Zhoe Legend more comfortable than Zhoe. Now I'm just confused!
> 
> Anyone else want to weigh in on the Zhoe vs the Zhoe Legend? I've been searching this thread and the reference thread for pics. and reviews, but I'm still confused. For what it's worth, if I went with the regular Zhoe, I would definitely do it with no zip closure - not sure if that would up the capacity a bit, in addition to adding the back pocket? I told Marco that I'm hoping for a tweed, flap, shoulder bag that gives off a chic and elegant vibe (something Chanel-esque, I suppose), and that I tend to carry a lot (even when I'm downsizing to a small-medium bag) so a larger capacity is appealing to me.


I have both the Zhoe and Zhoe legend and I prefer the Zhoe. The legend doesn't fit much more than than the Zhoe. Both will fit all your basics: full size wallet, slg, keys, cell and full size pencil case. I  like having the zipper on the Zhoe. It is not in my way when I fill it up. It also gives me peace of mind when I use it to travel and walk around the city when I carry a little less. (By the way, the Zhoe can fit a bottle of water above your wallet if you don't carry a large pencil case.) Zhoe is my favorite MM design. Adding an outside back pocket is a great idea. Good luck deciding. Think of what YOU really want and like.


----------



## carterazo

Flowergeek said:


> Well all the chit chat about leathers, Zhoe, and Iride pushed me over the edge! I just ordered an Iride black Metallic calf  with flap in  off-white/anthracite Pitone Lucido, dark gunmetal, and fuchsia lining. In addition, got a mini Zhoe navy croco, light gun metal with orange lining. I do love fun lining and agree with others it makes me smile when I see it!


It all sounds lovely! Please share picks when tou get them.


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you all! Some really great points were brought up. I don’t actually like bags with a lot of compartments/dividers so the regular Zhoe probably makes most sense. Aesthetically, I think I also like the zhoe better.
> 
> Now though, my new issue whether or to to go forward with a tweed Zhoe at all. I was imagining either the white tweed or the colbalt tweed with black (or some sort of contrast color) trim. Much to my surprise though, my mom bought me a tweed bag and just gave it to me today. It’s different than what I was thinking of getting from Marco-it has silver threads running through it, which makes it quite dressy. But I feel like tweed is such a unique thing that I’m not sure it makes sense to have two tweed bags? The bag my mom got me is below-the silver is much more evident in real live than in the photo, but you can get the general idea. I’m probably asking the wrong group because I’m already such a fan of Marco and feel myself growing fast addicted, BUT I’m also trying to be reasonable and responsible with my spending...Jeez, I’m so undecided on everything, it seems! But, thoughts anyway?


Since you got a tweed bag, I would hold off from a tweed Zhoe and get something else. Have you looked at the flor leather? If you like it, Marco might still have some. If not, there is always something else to catch your eye and purchase. Our reference thread has a lot of eye candy and ideas to borrow.


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux leather


----------



## Sickgrl13

Zhoe in OG deep violet merinos and turquoise nappa. Dark gunmetal hardware. Apologies for the vending machine behind it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Zhoe in OG deep violet merinos and turquoise nappa. Dark gunmetal hardware. Apologies for the vending machine behind it.


Oh man.  That is the violet merinos that 99% of us let slip by and have hated ourselves ever since.  MM has not been able to get that color since.  Gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Very good point about another leather, another bag! Who knows what Marco will introduce next that I just HAVE to have! Thank you for bringing me back to reality!
> 
> 
> 
> You're right - I like tweed and have always wanted a tweed bag, but I don't love it enough to warrant two tweed bags. I am going to wait because I feel fairly certain Marco will have something in the future that I truly can't resist!
> 
> I do like metallics, but I'm also a bit picky about them. I've seen photos of the gorgeous Africa leathers! I love the sheen and colors, but the pebbling/grain is a bit larger than I prefer. From past photos though, he's had some really amazing offerings, so I'm excited to see what comes along!


Wise moves.  It was a poster in the BV thread who brought me back to reality by saying that there will always be another bag.  She was spot on!  This is especially true with Marco.  As long as he is in business, he will come up with something better than the last thing!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Will someone with a Theia Midi ( or Theia if the strap is the same size) be so kind as to tell me the strap width at the widest point?


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh man.  That is the violet merinos that 99% of us let slip by and have hated ourselves ever since.  MM has not been able to get that color since.  Gorgeous.


Yes, I am so happy I snagged this color when he had it. I procrastinated for awhile and finally took the plunge. A month after I placed the order, Marco let everyone know he was out.  I have a little Penny in this color too and for some reason I am scared to use it since my SLGs take a far bit of abuse jumbled around in my bags and this color merinos seems a bit delicate. It has a dry and  papery feel that scratches easily. Marco told me is normal and the scratches will fade into the patina.


----------



## Sickgrl13

I am plotting my next bag and I am stumped. Normally I am 100% confident in my color selection, but this one has thrown me for a loop. I was sure of teal/hot pink/orange or burnt orange.   But Marco sent over an additional option with space blue. I am so conflicted now.  Thoughts?  I am thinking either a grande Mia or Athena messenger.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am plotting my next bag and I am stumped. Normally I am 100% confident in my color selection, but this one has thrown me for a loop. I was sure of teal/hot pink/orange or burnt orange.   But Marco sent over an additional option with space blue. I am so conflicted now.  Thoughts?  I am thinking either a grande Mia or Athena messenger.


Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


----------



## Aminu

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


All gorgeous, I see your dilemma! I guess I would pair the Hot Pink with Space Blue and Orange if you want something brighter, or with Teal and Burnt Orange if you want something deeper/richer...


----------



## Ludmilla

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


I would take the third option.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


Try this.  In my art classes they taught me to squint my eyes to determine the “value” or depth of a color.  If you do this the first option colors are all of the same value, making a pleasing palette to the eye.  In the second and third, the teal is a darker value than the other two. If you are only using it for the strap that would look good.  Otherwise, it is darker than the other two.  I hope thus makes sense, lol.  it seems you have a good eye naturally because you picked the first one originally


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Will someone with a Theia Midi ( or Theia if the strap is the same size) be so kind as to tell me the strap width at the widest point?


At the widest point it is 4 cm.  Most of the strap is 2.5 cm.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> At the widest point it is 4 cm.  Most of the strap is 2.5 cm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667889


Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh man.  That is the violet merinos that 99% of us let slip by and have hated ourselves ever since.  MM has not been able to get that color since.  Gorgeous.



Yes, I got the violet from the first batch. It is so very darn gorgeous, that I have not had the heart to use it yet!! LOL


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> Yes, I got the violet from the first batch. It is so very darn gorgeous, that I have not had the heart to use it yet!! LOL


You are kidding me!


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.





Aminu said:


> All gorgeous, I see your dilemma! I guess I would pair the Hot Pink with Space Blue and Orange if you want something brighter, or with Teal and Burnt Orange if you want something deeper/richer...


I agree with @Aminu. My eyes were immediately drawn to Options 1 & 3.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


Gut reaction for me was #1. They are all lovely, though. But sometimes I go with my first impulse without trying to overthink it. What is yours?

Edit: @southernbelle43's advice is good. I think that is why the first one appealed to me: chroma and hue are similar.


----------



## pdxhb

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


My eye is drawn to the first combo with space blue. However, this is your choice! Why was the teal your first color idea and how does that compare to the space blue?



southernbelle43 said:


> Try this.  In my art classes they taught me to squint my eyes to determine the “value” or depth of a color.  If you do this the first option colors are all of the same value, making a pleasing palette to the eye.  In the second and third, the teal is a darker value than the other two. If you are only using it for the strap that would look good.  Otherwise, it is darker than the other two.  I hope thus makes sense, lol.  it seems you have a good eye naturally because you picked the first one originally


This is perfect advice! I have many years' experience working with color and always use this "squint your eyes" test to check my presumptions. It's also good to check for texture and sheen if it is about materials going or not going together. More important to find harmony than a match. The first combo has values which work more harmoniously - in the last one, I'd be tempted to look for an alternative to the pink, as the teal and burnt orange are nice together.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> in the last one, I'd be tempted to look for an alternative to the pink, as the teal and burnt orange are nice together.


I thought of purple nappa as an alternative to the pink, but @Sickgrl13 ’s Zhoe is deep violet and turquoise. She probably wouldn’t want to replicate those colors in similar shades in another bag. (Purple, teal, and burnt orange would look very good, though.)


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> I thought of purple nappa as an alternative to the pink, but @Sickgrl13 ’s Zhoe is deep violet and turquoise. She probably wouldn’t want to replicate those colors in similar shades in another bag. (Purple, teal, and burnt orange would look very good, though.)


Very good point. If not a purple, a darker pink - like something more along the lines of the plum pebbled in color.


----------



## christinemliu

I am of no help, I say blue because I love blue hahaha. I just wanted to say, reading everyone's posts is like having a master class on color. You all are awesome!


----------



## Sickgrl13

So this the bag inspo. I saw it on PurseBlog a few weeks ago.  I can’t tell if the color is blue or teal or if the red suit is throwing the color off.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoops he left off vacchetta. I will find out and add it to the list.


Dear @southernbelle43, can you please ask Marco where Cuoio Toscano belongs on the weight list in the reference thread?


----------



## fashionista1984

I love my little minerva. I’m not familiar with this leather, it’s new to me, but it’s so stunning and plush but lightweight. The color is perfection.


----------



## Flowergeek

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am plotting my next bag and I am stumped. Normally I am 100% confident in my color selection, but this one has thrown me for a loop. I was sure of teal/hot pink/orange or burnt orange.   But Marco sent over an additional option with space blue. I am so conflicted now.  Thoughts?  I am thinking either a grande Mia or Athena messenger.




I’ve been interested in the Grande Mia for awhile. We definitely need more pics of this style. Hope you’ll post pics if you get her.


----------



## msd_bags

fashionista1984 said:


> I love my little minerva. I’m not familiar with this leather, it’s new to me, but it’s so stunning and plush but lightweight. The color is perfection.


Beautiful!! Which leather is this?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.



I love the first option. That space blue is really something!


----------



## fashionista1984

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful!! Which leather is this?



oh, duh, i forgot to say- cuoio toscana, color ginger. It’s the one the model was wearing in the promotional email sent out


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> So this the bag inspo. I saw it on PurseBlog a few weeks ago.  I can’t tell if the color is blue or teal or if the red suit is throwing the color off.


The color looks blue, similar to space blue.


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> So this the bag inspo. I saw it on PurseBlog a few weeks ago.  I can’t tell if the color is blue or teal or if the red suit is throwing the color off.


Hmmm, this combo on my screen looks more like it would be burnt orange, pink and blue. Buuut the blue from your swatches looks brighter than this one. The one on this bag seems to have a bit of green in it, but definitely not as much as Marco's dark teal.


----------



## meeh16

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous what a lovely collection of MM bags


Thank you. 



msd_bags said:


> Everything is beautiful!!!


They are eye candies



pdxhb said:


> Really beautiful!


Thank you



Cleda said:


> A lovely trio in that last photo! I knew I would regret not getting something in the black and blue Tweed as well the moment someone posts something in that. It is total perfection with that trim!


I was a little bit skeptical as I was hoping the dark grey will be closer to black color but I love it with natural light



southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, what a trio.  I would not have thought of using that leather on the Angelica.   It is perfect.


I was looking for a book tote type of bag and Marco suggested the Rua Angelica



tenKrat said:


> Gorgeous Rua Angelica!





djfmn said:


> Gorgeous what a lovely collection of MM bags



Thank you


----------



## meeh16

jbags07 said:


> Love how it looks in that tweed!  Love the beautiful styling of the Juno too



Thanks. The Juno is a sample say that was posted in FB B/S Page


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Hmmm, this combo on my screen looks more like it would be burnt orange, pink and blue. Buuut the blue from your swatches looks brighter than this one. The one on this bag seems to have a bit of green in it, but definitely not as much as Marco's dark teal.


LOL, I already asked Marco to see space blue and hot pink with the burnt orange.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I just paid my invoice for my first-ever Massaccesi bag! Regular size Victoria in black metallic, dark gunmetal hardware, hidden magnetic closure for the flap, and marine lining. I’m so excited. Waiting is going to be so so difficult! I have already planned out a good 2-3 more bags I want from Marco. I will need to wait for the right leather/colors and hopefully another promo, but goodness is this addicting! I keep telling myself to slow down, have some patience, etc., but it’s hard!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just paid my invoice for my first-ever Massaccesi bag! Regular size Victoria in black metallic, dark gunmetal hardware, hidden magnetic closure for the flap, and marine lining. I’m so excited. Waiting is going to be so so difficult! I have already planned out a good 2-3 more bags I want from Marco. I will need to wait for the right leather/colors and hopefully another promo, but goodness is this addicting! I keep telling myself to slow down, have some patience, etc., but it’s hard!


This is going to be stunning! congratulations.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> This is going to be stunning! congratulations.


Thank you! The excitement is real. I hope the next 6-8 weeks go by super quickly!


----------



## ajamy

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! The excitement is real. I hope the next 6-8 weeks go by super quickly!


It is so exciting when you finally get your white box but you might have to be a bit more  patient I’ve only just today got my shipping notice for an order paid on 23rd November, the workshop must have been very busy with all the special leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! The excitement is real. I hope the next 6-8 weeks go by super quickly!


I hate to break this news to you, but it will drag and seem like 100 years.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just paid my invoice for my first-ever Massaccesi bag! Regular size Victoria in black metallic, dark gunmetal hardware, hidden magnetic closure for the flap, and marine lining. I’m so excited. Waiting is going to be so so difficult! I have already planned out a good 2-3 more bags I want from Marco. I will need to wait for the right leather/colors and hopefully another promo, but goodness is this addicting! I keep telling myself to slow down, have some patience, etc., but it’s hard!


 That is going to be stunning!  I am glad you picked the dark gunmetal HW which is what you really wanted and the marine lining which you WILL love, especially with the black, wow.  Plus the flap which makes the bag special. You are not going to be disappointed my dear!

PS there is a place where we all go periodically called Ban Island.  When you need help just ask and we will give you directions on how to get there.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just paid my invoice for my first-ever Massaccesi bag! Regular size Victoria in black metallic, dark gunmetal hardware, hidden magnetic closure for the flap, and marine lining. I’m so excited. Waiting is going to be so so difficult! I have already planned out a good 2-3 more bags I want from Marco. I will need to wait for the right leather/colors and hopefully another promo, but goodness is this addicting! I keep telling myself to slow down, have some patience, etc., but it’s hard!



This sounds like it will be such a beautiful bag - I can't wait to see the pictures!

And that hidden magnetic closure for the flap is a great idea - I may have to steal this if I order a full-size Victoria.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ajamy said:


> It is so exciting when you finally get your white box but you might have to be a bit more  patient I’ve only just today got my shipping notice for an order paid on 23rd November, the workshop must have been very busy with all the special leathers.



Oh boy! I’m not a teacher, but I do have a teaching degree...when I was student teaching, I always seemed to get comments on how patient I was. I don’t actually consider myself super patient, but apparently I have a deep reservoir of patience somewhere in me. I better dig deep into that patience reservoir! I’m sure wait will be more than we’ll worth it!



southernbelle43 said:


> I hate to break this news to you, but it will drag and seem like 100 years.



Lol, nooooo! I need to somehow make myself forget that I ordered it so that I can just be surprised one day when it finally arrives! 



southernbelle43 said:


> That is going to be stunning!  I am glad you picked the dark gunmetal HW which is what you really wanted and the marine lining which you WILL love, especially with the black, wow.  Plus the flap which makes the bag special. You are not going to be disappointed my dear!
> 
> PS there is a place where we all go periodically called Ban Island.  When you need help just ask and we will give you directions on how to get there.



Thank you! Yes, I’m so glad I went with dark gunmetal as well. I got a bit caught up in wanting to make the “right” decision, but it really is the one I love. Now that I’m not in the midst of the decision-making, the dark gunmetal hardware is one of the things I’m most excited about! And I’m so happy to get a hidden magnetic flap closure-it’s kind of my best of both worlds situation. I’m also super excited about the marine lining. Colors in that green-blue family that marine belongs to are my favorite. Pink is a very close second favorite color, and I am still, kind of allured by the girly combo of black and pink-I’ve always love black and pink together. But, I’ve already planned a color-blocked Zhoe for the future that I think will satisfy that itch.

Whew, I definitely need to find my way to Ban Island!!! And I definitely need help getting there! I have tried to find my way to Ban Island before, but I always seem to get lost. I don’t seem to have the strength to make my way there!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> This sounds like it will be such a beautiful bag - I can't wait to see the pictures!
> 
> And that hidden magnetic closure for the flap is a great idea - I may have to steal this if I order a full-size Victoria.


Thank you! Actually, I have to thank you for the hidden magnetic clasp idea! Your photos made me realize that I do like the flap, that I don’t mind it tucked in if needed, but that I really wouldn’t want to see the magnet in that case. Marco did say that a hidden magnet obviously won’t be as strong as a visible one, but I’m ok with that. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## LuvNLux

ajamy said:


> It is so exciting when you finally get your white box but you might have to be a bit more  patient I’ve only just today got my shipping notice for an order paid on 23rd November, the workshop must have been very busy with all the special leathers.



Yes, I agree.  It can take longer depending on how busy he is.  My mid-November order should get here this week.  I got the notice that it shipped last week.  It is always worth the wait!


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! Actually, I have to thank you for the hidden magnetic clasp idea! Your photos made me realize that I do like the flap, that I don’t mind it tucked in if needed, but that I really wouldn’t want to see the magnet in that case. Marco did say that a hidden magnet obviously won’t be as strong as a visible one, but I’m ok with that. Thank you for the inspiration!



That's definitely something to consider - I don't have any MM bags with a hidden magnetic closure, but a couple of them do have pockets with the hidden magnet and they are noticeably weaker than their visible counterparts.  However, I can definitely see the appeal of having the hidden magnet - aesthetically it would definitely look better if you really filled up the bag and needed the top to remain open. I think I would feel the same way you do about the flap closure and the magnet.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> That's definitely something to consider - I don't have any MM bags with a hidden magnetic closure, but a couple of them do have pockets with the hidden magnet and they are noticeably weaker than their visible counterparts.  However, I can definitely see the appeal of having the hidden magnet - aesthetically it would definitely look better if you really filled up the bag and needed the top to remain open. I think I would feel the same way you do about the flap closure and the magnet.


Most of my totes are an open top with no closure at all, so I’m not sure concerned about the security aspect. I figure the hidden magnetic closure, even if it’s weaker, will be more of a closure than I usually have and will still give me the look I’m going for. Actually, since I don’t usually use totes with closures, a weaker magnetic may work out in my favor-less fiddling around for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Most of my totes are an open top with no closure at all, so I’m not sure concerned about the security aspect. I figure the hidden magnetic closure, even if it’s weaker, will be more of a closure than I usually have and will still give me the look I’m going for. Actually, since I don’t usually use totes with closures, a weaker magnetic may work out in my favor-less fiddling around for me!


We are such bag soulmates. I like open top totes, short shoulder carry, etc.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Most of my totes are an open top with no closure at all, so I’m not sure concerned about the security aspect. I figure the hidden magnetic closure, even if it’s weaker, will be more of a closure than I usually have and will still give me the look I’m going for. Actually, since I don’t usually use totes with closures, a weaker magnetic may work out in my favor-less fiddling around for me!



It sounds like the weaker magnet might work better for you anyway!! Congratulations on the new bag - I can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> We are such bag soulmates. I like open top totes, short shoulder carry, etc.


Yes, bag soulmates! I love it!  I've actually never met anyone who has even sillier bag preferences as I do. I feel like everyone raves about a crossbody option or a zipper on a tote, and I'm over here like... , lol. I now know who to turn to for bag advice!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Yes, I think so too, and thank you again!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sickgrl13 said:


> So this the bag inspo. I saw it on PurseBlog a few weeks ago.  I can’t tell if the color is blue or teal or if the red suit is throwing the color off.


Does anyone know who makes this suit?!


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just paid my invoice for my first-ever Massaccesi bag! Regular size Victoria in black metallic, dark gunmetal hardware, hidden magnetic closure for the flap, and marine lining. I’m so excited. Waiting is going to be so so difficult! I have already planned out a good 2-3 more bags I want from Marco. I will need to wait for the right leather/colors and hopefully another promo, but goodness is this addicting! I keep telling myself to slow down, have some patience, etc., but it’s hard!


Congrats! Now comes the part where time drags by but when you finally get it, it is all worth it.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am plotting my next bag and I am stumped. Normally I am 100% confident in my color selection, but this one has thrown me for a loop. I was sure of teal/hot pink/orange or burnt orange.   But Marco sent over an additional option with space blue. I am so conflicted now.  Thoughts?  I am thinking either a grande Mia or Athena messenger.


Hi @Sickgrl13 The space blue looks fantastic with the hot pink and orange. I can visualize them on a Grande Mia, and wow...

Which bag style did you choose?


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> Hi @Sickgrl13 The space blue looks fantastic with the hot pink and orange. I can visualize them on a Grande Mia, and wow...
> 
> Which bag style did you choose?


I have not decided on a style yet.  I have asked Marco if he has something in his proverbial bag of tricks that has multiple surfaces to colorblock that I don't already own.  I was considering a Little Athena, but I already own several Reed Krakoff boxer bags and several Zhoes.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Not why images are not showing. Let’s try again.


I am late to the party but I love the first one. I love the blue it is stunning such a great mix of colors. I only wish I was brave enough to do something like this. Once I see it all made up I fall in love with it but your inspiration picture is amazing. I love the look. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I am late to the party but I love the first one. I love the blue it is stunning such a great mix of colors. I only wish I was brave enough to do something like this. Once I see it all made up I fall in love with it but your inspiration picture is amazing. I love the look. Can't wait to see what you come up with.


I think I am going with the space blue—wish it was a tiny bit more green but it still is lovely. Now to find a design!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Once again I am surprised by a MM bag! Having done a 180 from the slouchy bags I started out loving in 2017 and deciding  that I want more structured bags in 2019, I find that I really like this pre loved Demetra. It is very LARGE, but in Tuscania it does not look nor feel too big. It is light and carries so close to the body you hardly know you are carrying a bag.
> I love the two deep outside pockets for phone, car keys and sunglasses, like the Modena. Of course this leaves the inside almost empty, lol. But the way it collapses into itself, that is fine.  I might find a puppy on the way home that needs a ride, who knows.
> 
> I need to come to terms with the fact that I must be a bag slut; I like them all.
> 
> Tuscania is such a unique leather. I am not used to a leather looking like it is going to crack any second. It has to be in good condition because I have soaked it in conditioner three times at least.
> View attachment 4665727


Joining the Demetra love...she's really like a huggable soft pillow in black merinos and lovely marine lining....she  holds all, the, things...plus I love the added big handy spacious outside pocket, the wider messenger strap. I forgot this one also has dark gunmetal hardware that is in great condition! I totally am thinking of a second one eventually. Maybe in Verona...


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Once again I am surprised by a MM bag! Having done a 180 from the slouchy bags I started out loving in 2017 and deciding  that I want more structured bags in 2019, I find that I really like this pre loved Demetra. It is very LARGE, but in Tuscania it does not look nor feel too big. It is light and carries so close to the body you hardly know you are carrying a bag.
> I love the two deep outside pockets for phone, car keys and sunglasses, like the Modena. Of course this leaves the inside almost empty, lol. But the way it collapses into itself, that is fine.  I might find a puppy on the way home that needs a ride, who knows.
> 
> I need to come to terms with the fact that I must be a bag slut; I like them all.
> 
> Tuscania is such a unique leather. I am not used to a leather looking like it is going to crack any second. It has to be in good condition because I have soaked it in conditioner three times at least.
> View attachment 4665727



I love all photos I see of Bordeaux Tuscania. 
I dream of owning a Calista in Bordeaux  Tuscania


I asked Marco whether he is planning to offer more Tuscania leathers than the blue, grey and orange currently available. Here is Marco's reply:

_"Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather."_

Later in our correspondance I mentioned that several of you recently have been praising this leather, and Marco replied:
_
"Very happy to know there's interest in Tuscania calf, surely a very underrated style! *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_

(So here's hoping I'm not the only one dreaming of Bordeaux Tuscania )


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> Congrats! Now comes the part where time drags by but when you finally get it, it is all worth it.


Lol, it already feels like time is dragging by!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I love all photos I see of Bordeaux Tuscania.
> I dream of owning a Calista in Bordeaux  Tuscania
> View attachment 4671647
> 
> I asked Marco whether he is planning to offer more Tuscania leathers than the blue, grey and orange currently available. Here is Marco's reply:
> 
> _"Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather."_
> 
> Later in our correspondance I mentioned that several of you recently have been praising this leather, and Marco replied:
> _
> "Very happy to know there's interest in Tuscania calf, surely a very underrated style! *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_
> 
> (So here's hoping I'm not the only one dreaming of Bordeaux Tuscania )


Unfortunately I have an orange Tuscania on order now, so I cannot order another. Good luck. It is such a neat leather.


----------



## djfmn

I gave my sons girlfriend my red Amaranto midi Selene because she has always admired that bag and I replaced it with a midi Selene in biscotti Tuscania leather. I got the midi Selene from someone who had never used the bag it was brand new and had been sitting in her closet still in the original tissue paper wrapping. I was the lucky one to get this bag to replace the one I gave away. It is such a great bag I love the leather and the weight and look is amazing. It has fuchsia lining and gold HW. I don't know why I have never tried this leather before. The biscotti is a really pretty color. I took it out today for the first time as I went out for the day with a friend. It also has an outside slip pocket and that is really handy to carry my phone. It is too dark now but I will take some photos tomorrow if the weather clears up it was cold and blustery and raining most of today and the tomorrow does not look much better.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I love all photos I see of Bordeaux Tuscania.
> I dream of owning a Calista in Bordeaux  Tuscania
> View attachment 4671647
> 
> I asked Marco whether he is planning to offer more Tuscania leathers than the blue, grey and orange currently available. Here is Marco's reply:
> 
> _"Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather."_
> 
> Later in our correspondance I mentioned that several of you recently have been praising this leather, and Marco replied:
> _
> "Very happy to know there's interest in Tuscania calf, surely a very underrated style! *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_
> 
> (So here's hoping I'm not the only one dreaming of Bordeaux Tuscania )


I used to own a bag in bordeaux Tuscania and I miss that leather! Might be down for it


----------



## Cessair

Phoebe in Prussian blue pebbled has arrived 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Light fuchsia lining, silver hardware

Can’t wait to take her out today!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> We still have no sunshine, but at least we have some light outside.
> View attachment 4640555
> 
> View attachment 4640553
> View attachment 4640554


Hi, @southernbelle43 . Please enlighten me - 
The colour combo of your beautiful colourblocked Victoria, is it 
Black, Anthracite and Titanium Metallic
or​Anthracite, Dark Grey and Titanium Metallic?​


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Hi, @southernbelle43 . Please enlighten me -
> The colour combo of your beautiful colourblocked Victoria, is it
> Black, Anthracite and Titanium Metallic
> or​Anthracite, Dark Grey and Titanium Metallic?​


The body is anthracite, the sides and flap are titanium metallic and the edging and handles are black.


----------



## christinemliu

Cessair said:


> View attachment 4671937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoebe in Prussian blue pebbled has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4671938
> View attachment 4671939
> 
> Light fuchsia lining, silver hardware
> 
> Can’t wait to take her out today!


Oh so lovely! I love blues and Phoebe is such a cute plus functional style. I did regret not jumping on Prussian blue way back...Which photo would you say portrays the color most accurately? Enjoy her first outing!


----------



## girliegirl

Hi all! I can’t believe I never looked into this brand more. The 2133 page thread speaks volumes about the following!

Going to purchase the Star backpack in black but would love some insight from those who are familiar with the leathers. I most prefer a structured backpack but Marco, in an email, mentioned most customers ordering it in a softer leather. My question is two parts:

Which softer leather do you all recommended as ideal for this bag?

Second he suggested if I was looking for structure is Pompeii or Vachetta. Originally I had inquired about Croc stamped. Any thoughts on this?

Wondering if I should just go softer leather and purchase a bag insert to provide the base some shape and structure?  

Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤️


----------



## orchidmyst

girliegirl said:


> Hi all! I can’t believe I never looked into this brand more. The 2133 page thread speaks volumes about the following!
> 
> Going to purchase the Star backpack in black but would love some insight from those who are familiar with the leathers. I most prefer a structured backpack but Marco, in an email, mentioned most customers ordering it in a softer leather. My question is two parts:
> 
> Which softer leather do you all recommended as ideal for this bag?
> 
> Second he suggested if I was looking for structure is Pompeii or Vachetta. Originally I had inquired about Croc stamped. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go softer leather and purchase a bag insert to provide the base some shape and structure?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤️


Are you worried about weight? I have the Star backpack in black merinos and it is very light. Pompei would be very light but vacchetta would be heavy. Luckily the backpack doesn’t have much hardware to add to its weight.  

I suggest getting longer straps with more holes punched in to adjust. The original strap length is alright but not long enough when wearing thick winter jackets. Also, sometimes I prefer a slouchy look with the backpack being near the lower back. You will need to have longer straps for that. That is the only thing I would add to the Star backpack.


----------



## girliegirl

Thank you for the response. Weight doesn’t worry me much but I will definitely look at the merino leather. 
Good call on the straps. Thanks for calling this out!


----------



## southernbelle43

girliegirl said:


> Thank you for the response. Weight doesn’t worry me much but I will definitely look at the merino leather.
> Good call on the straps. Thanks for calling this out!


To me Merinos would be too soft for you.  My bag in Merinos turned into a puddle of luscious leather.  I posted a list of leathers in the Massaccesi reference thread. It lists leathers from the lightest to the heaviest.  It might help you decide.


----------



## Kimbashop

girliegirl said:


> Hi all! I can’t believe I never looked into this brand more. The 2133 page thread speaks volumes about the following!
> 
> Going to purchase the Star backpack in black but would love some insight from those who are familiar with the leathers. I most prefer a structured backpack but Marco, in an email, mentioned most customers ordering it in a softer leather. My question is two parts:
> 
> Which softer leather do you all recommended as ideal for this bag?
> 
> Second he suggested if I was looking for structure is Pompeii or Vachetta. Originally I had inquired about Croc stamped. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go softer leather and purchase a bag insert to provide the base some shape and structure?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤️



Welcome! The star backpack is really cute. Marco is great at suggesting leathers that work with his styles. With this drawstring backpack, I would think that pompei leather wouldn't work well. It might be a little too stiff to work. I have bags in Nappa, Pompei, Verona and Vaccetta and I think Nappa would hold it's shape better than Merinos, while also being soft enough to allow for the pleats and drawstring. Verona would also be good, and is very durable. Someone in this thread posted a Star backpack in tan Vacchetta and it looks great!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> The body is anthracite, the sides and flap are titanium metallic and the edging and handles are black.


Thank you , Southernbelle 
I've been scratching my head over this for days , as the Anthracite on MM's leather list looks so much darker!


----------



## Cessair

christinemliu said:


> Oh so lovely! I love blues and Phoebe is such a cute plus functional style. I did regret not jumping on Prussian blue way back...Which photo would you say portrays the color most accurately? Enjoy her first outing!



thank you! I‘d say the last image where she‘s open shows the color most accurately (natural light but overcast sky).


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I gave my sons girlfriend my red Amaranto midi Selene because she has always admired that bag and I replaced it with a midi Selene in biscotti Tuscania leather. I got the midi Selene from someone who had never used the bag it was brand new and had been sitting in her closet still in the original tissue paper wrapping. I was the lucky one to get this bag to replace the one I gave away. It is such a great bag I love the leather and the weight and look is amazing. It has fuchsia lining and gold HW. I don't know why I have never tried this leather before. The biscotti is a really pretty color. I took it out today for the first time as I went out for the day with a friend. It also has an outside slip pocket and that is really handy to carry my phone. It is too dark now but I will take some photos tomorrow if the weather clears up it was cold and blustery and raining most of today and the tomorrow does not look much better.





Fancyfree said:


> I love all photos I see of Bordeaux Tuscania.
> I dream of owning a Calista in Bordeaux  Tuscania
> View attachment 4671647
> 
> I asked Marco whether he is planning to offer more Tuscania leathers than the blue, grey and orange currently available. Here is Marco's reply:
> 
> _"Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather."_
> 
> Later in our correspondance I mentioned that several of you recently have been praising this leather, and Marco replied:
> _
> "Very happy to know there's interest in Tuscania calf, surely a very underrated style! *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_
> 
> (So here's hoping I'm not the only one dreaming of Bordeaux Tuscania )


I emailed Marco this morning re cobblestone Tuscania and he’s received an order already and will be getting it back in stock


----------



## djfmn

girliegirl said:


> Hi all! I can’t believe I never looked into this brand more. The 2133 page thread speaks volumes about the following!
> 
> Going to purchase the Star backpack in black but would love some insight from those who are familiar with the leathers. I most prefer a structured backpack but Marco, in an email, mentioned most customers ordering it in a softer leather. My question is two parts:
> 
> Which softer leather do you all recommended as ideal for this bag?
> 
> Second he suggested if I was looking for structure is Pompeii or Vachetta. Originally I had inquired about Croc stamped. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go softer leather and purchase a bag insert to provide the base some shape and structure?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤️


Welcome to the group are are pleased to have you join us. There are some very knowledgeable ladies who know the leathers and the styles and give some great insight and advice.
I love the Croc stamped I have a Stella in cobalt blue in this leather and every time I use it I have people ask me about this bag. Recently a lady got a beautiful midi Alexia in black croc and the photos were amazing. I just saw a beautiful blue stamped croc Mia which is stunning on the Massaccesi FB site. I happen to love this leather but I have never owned a Star backpack so I have no idea if it is suitable for this style or not. Marco would be able to answer that. I do love vachetta and also the cuoio toscano which Marco said is a lighter weight version of vachetta. Verona is also a stunning leather. MM has so many gorgeous leathers you have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Fancyfree

girliegirl said:


> Hi all! I can’t believe I never looked into this brand more. The 2133 page thread speaks volumes about the following!
> 
> Going to purchase the Star backpack in black but would love some insight from those who are familiar with the leathers. I most prefer a structured backpack but Marco, in an email, mentioned most customers ordering it in a softer leather. My question is two parts:
> 
> Which softer leather do you all recommended as ideal for this bag?
> 
> Second he suggested if I was looking for structure is Pompeii or Vachetta. Originally I had inquired about Croc stamped. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> Wondering if I should just go softer leather and purchase a bag insert to provide the base some shape and structure?
> 
> Any insight is appreciated! Thank you ❤️


Marco can add structure (backing) to any leather, so you could for instance choose a soft leather with extra structure to the base. He uses a variety of backings, so you can request "lightly stuctured" to the rest of the bag and a "firmly/heavily structured" base.

Marco does truly always know best. But he does also always respect our wishes. So it is a good idea to discuss the various options with Marco to get his input before making your decision. Describe the bag you want


----------



## girliegirl

Thank You! So helpful. I’m going with Verona but will use this advice about asking for structure.


----------



## TotinScience

Exhibit #50000000 why Marco's bags are truly amazing. I went to an art fair this weekend, where artisans from all over the US presented their work for sale. There was a fairly notable representation of handbags and SLGs, most in the price range of about 200-600 USD or so. While some designs were pretty fun and several artisans had nice leather hides, none of the bags came even close to MM - I was carrying my Mini Minerva in tweed/dark brown nappa, and that bag looked like a Birkin compared to pretty much everything at the art fair. In all fairness, this particular event was very heavy on jewelry (and there were some absolutely stunning pieces that would put Tiffany to shame), so it may not be the best representation of national craftsmanship. Nevertheless, it made me appreciate our dear Marco that much more .


----------



## christinemliu

Cessair said:


> thank you! I‘d say the last image where she‘s open shows the color most accurately (natural light but overcast sky).


Thank you for your response! Ah, I was afraid of that answer, that's the shade I really love. Bag regrets haha. Hope she served you well!


ajamy said:


> I emailed Marco this morning re cobblestone Tuscania and he’s received an order already and will be getting it back in stock


Speaking of bag regrets, I love my Penelope Midi in cobblestone Tuscania...and totally would love something else in it...whoa, this is big news, thanks for posting! I do hope he gets bordeaux for those of you who want it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Can anyone speak to the regular size Victoria vs the regular size Selene? While I'm in no place to actually place an order right now, I am completely addicted to MM and the entire process of creating a bespoke bag, so I'm already planning my next one! 

I want something in color-blocked metallics, and I was thinking the Selene since I already have a Victoria on order. It feels like I should go with a different style for whenever I place my next order, and it seems the regular-size Selene is larger than the regular Victoria - big bags suit my current lifestyle, so that's a plus for me. BUT, it seems like the Victoria style lends itself better to color-blocking, which makes me wonder if I should go for a second Victoria. When the time comes, I would obviously ask Marco for his opinion, but I will probably have to wait until another promotion to place another order so it may be quite some time. I don't really want to waste his time right now talking out the details of a bag that may not be ordered for months. Does anyone here own both the regular Selene and regular Victoria and have any thoughts to share? 

On a side note, I am so completely addicted, and I haven't even received my first bag yet! I am also planning a another bag - a color-blocked Zhoe or Zhoe legend or Grand Aura. I also saw two different older leathers that I'm in love with, and I'm so so tempted to ask him if he has them still available. I'm forcing myself to resist asking since again, I can't place an order right now anyway and I don't even know what bags I would want if they are available. Plus, I'm actually trying to downsize my collection! How do you all resist when he comes out with so many amazing leathers?! I truly don't know how I'll ever get my collection to a manageable size now that I've discovered MM!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can anyone speak to the regular size Victoria vs the regular size Selene? While I'm in no place to actually place an order right now, I am completely addicted to MM and the entire process of creating a bespoke bag, so I'm already planning my next one!
> 
> I want something in color-blocked metallics, and I was thinking the Selene since I already have a Victoria on order. It feels like I should go with a different style for whenever I place my next order, and it seems the regular-size Selene is larger than the regular Victoria - big bags suit my current lifestyle, so that's a plus for me. BUT, it seems like the Victoria style lends itself better to color-blocking, which makes me wonder if I should go for a second Victoria. When the time comes, I would obviously ask Marco for his opinion, but I will probably have to wait until another promotion to place another order so it may be quite some time. I don't really want to waste his time right now talking out the details of a bag that may not be ordered for months. Does anyone here own both the regular Selene and regular Victoria and have any thoughts to share?
> 
> On a side note, I am so completely addicted, and I haven't even received my first bag yet! I am also planning a another bag - a color-blocked Zhoe or Zhoe legend or Grand Aura. I also saw two different older leathers that I'm in love with, and I'm so so tempted to ask him if he has them still available. I'm forcing myself to resist asking since again, I can't place an order right now anyway and I don't even know what bags I would want if they are available. Plus, I'm actually trying to downsize my collection! How do you all resist when he comes out with so many amazing leathers?! I truly don't know how I'll ever get my collection to a manageable size now that I've discovered MM!


You are among friends who understand. When I first discovered Marco I did the same thing, planning the next bag when the one I ordered had not even arrived. But I made a lot of mistakes doing that.  One mistakes was buying duplicates.  

I recommend that you spend time reading all through the thread -  start by searching for each bag that you are interested in, e.g., the full size Selene.  See what people have to say about it, see how it looks in mod shots, see what they have to say about the various leathers. Then you can make an informed decision. When I do that I often find that I really don't want to buy a bag right then.  Plus I have a rule... I do not want my bags to get above a certain self-imposed number.  So ONE IN, ONE OUT.  Right now every bag I own is a "keeper", but if I find one I like better then one of them goes.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You are among friends who understand. When I first discovered Marco I did the same thing, planning the next bag when the one I ordered had not even arrived. But I made a lot of mistakes doing that.  One mistakes was buying duplicates.
> 
> I recommend that you spend time reading all through the thread -  start by searching for each bag that you are interested in, e.g., the full size Selene.  See what people have to say about it, see how it looks in mod shots, see what they have to say about the various leathers. Then you can make an informed decision. When I do that I often find that I really don't want to buy a bag right then.  Plus I have a rule... I do not want my bags to get above a certain self-imposed number.  So ONE IN, ONE OUT.  Right now every bag I own is a "keeper", but if I find one I like better then one of them goes.



I need to really sit and take the time to do this. I start researching one bag, but then I get distracted by another one and abandon the first search. In the past week or so, I have started searches for the Selene, Angel, Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Grande Aura, and Minerva! 

Thank you for talking about how you made mistakes doing the same thing when you first discovered Marco. I can definitely see myself doing to same. I have “eyes bigger than my stomach” syndrome...I want all the bags in all the beautiful leathers! I really do need to reign it in and keep my ultimate goal of a manageable collection in mind!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I need to really sit and take the time to do this. I start researching one bag, but then I get distracted by another one and abandon the first search. In the past week or so, I have started searches for the Selene, Angel, Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Grande Aura, and Minerva!
> 
> Thank you for talking about how you made mistakes doing the same thing when you first discovered Marco. I can definitely see myself doing to same. I have “eyes bigger than my stomach” syndrome...I want all the bags in all the beautiful leathers! I really do need to reign it in and keep my ultimate goal of a manageable collection in mind!


I SO understand where you are coming from. I am currently planning my next 6 bags, none of which I can yet afford...


----------



## southernbelle43

girliegirl said:


> Thank You! So helpful. I’m going with Verona but will use this advice about asking for structure.


Verona is my favorite of MM’s leathers.  It is not the prettiest or softest but there is something earthy and robust about it that I adore!!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can anyone speak to the regular size Victoria vs the regular size Selene? While I'm in no place to actually place an order right now, I am completely addicted to MM and the entire process of creating a bespoke bag, so I'm already planning my next one!
> 
> I want something in color-blocked metallics, and I was thinking the Selene since I already have a Victoria on order. It feels like I should go with a different style for whenever I place my next order, and it seems the regular-size Selene is larger than the regular Victoria - big bags suit my current lifestyle, so that's a plus for me. BUT, it seems like the Victoria style lends itself better to color-blocking, which makes me wonder if I should go for a second Victoria. When the time comes, I would obviously ask Marco for his opinion, but I will probably have to wait until another promotion to place another order so it may be quite some time. I don't really want to waste his time right now talking out the details of a bag that may not be ordered for months. Does anyone here own both the regular Selene and regular Victoria and have any thoughts to share?
> 
> On a side note, I am so completely addicted, and I haven't even received my first bag yet! I am also planning a another bag - a color-blocked Zhoe or Zhoe legend or Grand Aura. I also saw two different older leathers that I'm in love with, and I'm so so tempted to ask him if he has them still available. I'm forcing myself to resist asking since again, I can't place an order right now anyway and I don't even know what bags I would want if they are available. Plus, I'm actually trying to downsize my collection! How do you all resist when he comes out with so many amazing leathers?! I truly don't know how I'll ever get my collection to a manageable size now that I've discovered MM!


Well this is what happens when you become addicted to MM. Granted I bought the first MM bag he made when he started his own line in 2014. Here is what my closet looks like 5 years later. Plus I have given my daughter about 12 MM bags and also gifted about 6 MM bags to good friends. I do not have my collection under control and I am embarrassed to say that there are at least another 5 or 6 bags that are not on the shelf in my closet. Oh well I change bags every day and enjoy all of them. Yes I am addicted and no I am not going to change. I have 2 bags on order.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I need to really sit and take the time to do this. I start researching one bag, but then I get distracted by another one and abandon the first search. In the past week or so, I have started searches for the Selene, Angel, Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Grande Aura, and Minerva!
> 
> Thank you for talking about how you made mistakes doing the same thing when you first discovered Marco. I can definitely see myself doing to same. I have “eyes bigger than my stomach” syndrome...I want all the bags in all the beautiful leathers! I really do need to reign it in and keep my ultimate goal of a manageable collection in mind!


Yup. Been there, Done that. It does help to commit to one bag only and window shop that bag for a day. I will enter search terms for a particular bag (or leather, etc) and search for images and conversations about that one bag. I have also learned that this often helps me slow down my buying impulses. TPF offers the best window shopping for purses in the world!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> I SO understand where you are coming from. I am currently planning my next 6 bags, none of which I can yet afford...


Lol, at least I’m not alone! Two of mine are all but a done deal-it’s just a matter of when. Two others would probably only happen if the leathers I want were available-unlikely, but as I’m learning, Marco seems to have a way of making things happen! With my luck, he would either have them available or have something I love even more-a curse and a blessing all at once!



djfmn said:


> Well this is what happens when you become addicted to MM. Granted I bought the first MM bag he made when he started his own line in 2014. Here is what my closet looks like 5 years later. Plus I have given my daughter about 12 MM bags and also gifted about 6 MM bags to good friends. I do not have my collection under control and I am embarrassed to say that there are at least another 5 or 6 bags that are not on the shelf in my closet. Oh well I change bags every day and enjoy all of them. Yes I am addicted and no I am not going to change. I have 2 bags on order.
> View attachment 4674321
> View attachment 4674322
> View attachment 4674323
> View attachment 4674324


Your collection is impressive!!! Honestly, had I discovered him in 2014, I bet mine would also look like that; or more! It’s ridiculously easy to get addicted. The leathers are gorgeous, Marco is a gem, and I have no doubt the final product will be amazing...I honestly don’t know how I didn’t discover him earlier!



Kimbashop said:


> Yup. Been there, Done that. It does help to commit to one bag only and window shop that bag for a day. I will enter search terms for a particular bag (or leather, etc) and search for images and conversations about that one bag. I have also learned that this often helps me slow down my buying impulses. TPF offers the best window shopping for purses in the world!


Yes, I’m in danger of impulse shopping all the MM bags! My saving grace right now is that I KNOW I am unable to make a purchase right now, so I should really use the time wisely to do my research. Unfortunately, the more research I do, the more I seem to want!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I need to really sit and take the time to do this. I start researching one bag, but then I get distracted by another one and abandon the first search. In the past week or so, I have started searches for the Selene, Angel, Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Grande Aura, and Minerva!
> 
> Thank you for talking about how you made mistakes doing the same thing when you first discovered Marco. I can definitely see myself doing to same. I have “eyes bigger than my stomach” syndrome...I want all the bags in all the beautiful leathers! I really do need to reign it in and keep my ultimate goal of a manageable collection in mind!


I too have made mistakes and my daughter and friends have benefited from these mistakes. I had 6 midi Soulmates I no longer have any of that style. My daughter has 2, a friend has 1, I traded 2 for different bags on BST that I preferred and sold one. They were too big and heavy for me. I had 2 midi Minervas I no longer have them my daughter has one and I sold one. They were also too big and heavy for me. I personally prefer smaller bags especially now that I am semi retired I do not carry as much. Having said that I do have 2 midi Selene's my absolute favorite tote from MM light and easy to carry and it holds a lot. I have 4 Little Tulipano a style that really works for me. I also happen to like all 3 Zhoe styles and have all 3 of them. I also love the Aura and the Mia and the Little Muse. I have multiple of all those styles. I loved the Juliet style but it was too big for me I convinced Marco to make a midi version perfect bag for me one of my all time favorite MM designs. I also love the Daphne and have 2 of them and like the Angelica as well. It all depends on what you are looking for and what size bag you like and if you like structured or unstructured. Having initially made mistakes I found out exactly what MM styles work for me and what leathers I like. I got tons and tons of help from ladies on this thread that are very knowledgeable and so gracious with responding to all my questions. I also am totally clueless when it comes to being able to estimate the size based on the measurements. I spent hours making mock MM bags using paper and tape. I made paper full size handbags to the exact measurements including attaching string for the straps. That was the only way I could tell if the bag was too big or small for my needs. I also read and reread posts on this thread after searching for the style I wanted to read up on. I also looked at the thread of photos of MM bags as there were often photos comparing different MM styles to show sizes. This helped me as well. I personally do not mind multiples of the same style in different leathers. I have a midi Juliet in grey Flor leather and a midi Juliet in metallic laminato. The leathers are so different that the bag looks so completely different. I absolutely love the entire MM process which starts with the decision of wanting a bag then deciding on a style and then a leather etc etc. I ask for input and recommendations and gets lots of help during the decision phase including some input from Marco. Then I change my mind 2 or 3 times and finally I come up with what I want and send a couple of emails to Marco finalize and pay for the order. Then the wait as my bespoke handbag is made in MM leather atelier by his superb craftsman and finally the white box arrives from Italy. Yes I am addicted because this entire process is part of the fun of having a bag made especially for me by MM.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> You are among friends who understand. When I first discovered Marco I did the same thing, planning the next bag when the one I ordered had not even arrived. But I made a lot of mistakes doing that.  One mistakes was buying duplicates.
> 
> I recommend that you spend time reading all through the thread -  start by searching for each bag that you are interested in, e.g., the full size Selene.  See what people have to say about it, see how it looks in mod shots, see what they have to say about the various leathers. Then you can make an informed decision. When I do that I often find that I really don't want to buy a bag right then.  Plus I have a rule... I do not want my bags to get above a certain self-imposed number.  So ONE IN, ONE OUT.  Right now every bag I own is a "keeper", but if I find one I like better then one of them goes.


I am the opposite, a bag hoarder.
I still have good quality leather bags that I bought more than 15 years ago. Once upon a time, I did clear out bags that I didn't use much but I still regret it to this day. 
With MM bags, I can see myself using them for many years, especially now that each bag is modified to my own specifications like a wider strap and extra pockets. I rarely buy from other brands anymore.


----------



## girliegirl

Just wanted to pop in and say thank you all for the help with the Star backpack and my first MM order. I ordered today. 8 weeks to arrival and I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I too have made mistakes and my daughter and friends have benefited from these mistakes. I had 6 midi Soulmates I no longer have any of that style. My daughter has 2, a friend has 1, I traded 2 for different bags on BST that I preferred and sold one. They were too big and heavy for me. I had 2 midi Minervas I no longer have them my daughter has one and I sold one. They were also too big and heavy for me. I personally prefer smaller bags especially now that I am semi retired I do not carry as much. Having said that I do have 2 midi Selene's my absolute favorite tote from MM light and easy to carry and it holds a lot. I have 4 Little Tulipano a style that really works for me. I also happen to like all 3 Zhoe styles and have all 3 of them. I also love the Aura and the Mia and the Little Muse. I have multiple of all those styles. I loved the Juliet style but it was too big for me I convinced Marco to make a midi version perfect bag for me one of my all time favorite MM designs. I also love the Daphne and have 2 of them and like the Angelica as well. It all depends on what you are looking for and what size bag you like and if you like structured or unstructured. Having initially made mistakes I found out exactly what MM styles work for me and what leathers I like. I got tons and tons of help from ladies on this thread that are very knowledgeable and so gracious with responding to all my questions. I also am totally clueless when it comes to being able to estimate the size based on the measurements. I spent hours making mock MM bags using paper and tape. I made paper full size handbags to the exact measurements including attaching string for the straps. That was the only way I could tell if the bag was too big or small for my needs. I also read and reread posts on this thread after searching for the style I wanted to read up on. I also looked at the thread of photos of MM bags as there were often photos comparing different MM styles to show sizes. This helped me as well. I personally do not mind multiples of the same style in different leathers. I have a midi Juliet in grey Flor leather and a midi Juliet in metallic laminato. The leathers are so different that the bag looks so completely different. I absolutely love the entire MM process which starts with the decision of wanting a bag then deciding on a style and then a leather etc etc. I ask for input and recommendations and gets lots of help during the decision phase including some input from Marco. Then I change my mind 2 or 3 times and finally I come up with what I want and send a couple of emails to Marco finalize and pay for the order. Then the wait as my bespoke handbag is made in MM leather atelier by his superb craftsman and finally the white box arrives from Italy. Yes I am addicted because this entire process is part of the fun of having a bag made especially for me by MM.



Lucky for your daughter and friends to have benefited from your mistakes! I really am trying to be mindful of what I put of my wishlist since, obviously, I'd prefer to avoid mistakes if I can. I am also totally clueless when it comes to dimensions and what it actually means in real life. I've tried drawing it out on paper, but never found that helped much as I really have a hard time envisioning things until I actually have it in my hands. I've never tried making full-size paper bags though - I might have to try that! I veer towards big bags, but I get stuck in that middle-size category. I can do medium-size bags, but I find there is a fine line between a size that works and a size that's too small. The MM process really is addicting! I love how one-of a kind it is though. I'm fighting with myself about asking him if he has two particular leather left because if he does, my "to buy" list has grown by two. Something I don't really need in my life, but goodness, those gorgeous leathers!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> I am the opposite, a bag hoarder.
> I still have good quality leather bags that I bought more than 15 years ago. Once upon a time, I did clear out bags that I didn't use much but I still regret it to this day.
> With MM bags, I can see myself using them for many years, especially now that each bag is modified to my own specifications like a wider strap and extra pockets. I rarely buy from other brands anymore.


My natural tendencies are to be a bag hoarder as well! I think my oldest bag is a pre-loved Epi LV that was a college graduation gift. It was about $500, I believe, at at the time, it was ludicrous to think of spending that much on a bag. I remember desperately wanting it but also feeling so guilty that my parents would spend so much on a bag, so I sought out a pre-loved one and contributed ~$150 towards it myself. I will never get rid of that bag! My second oldest was my first "big girl" bag I bought when I got my first full-time job. It's a navy leather bag from Rachel Nasvik, and I still love it. Another one that I can't foresee ever letting go. 

I am trying to strike a manageable balance though, and it's super difficult for me, but I have gotten rid of bags. I'm happy to say I have no regrets over anything I've let go so far. I'm in the process of selling a bunch of bags to try and par down the collection, but I'll never be a minimalist, that's for sure. My absolute number of bags (including clutches) that I never want to go over is 40, but ideally, try to stick to a 35 max. I realize that is an absurd number though and would love to get that down more, but MM is making that super difficult! I don't have my first MM yet, but I already don't see myself letting them go. Provided that I do my research and make the right choices for myself, I think these bags will probably be among my favorites since they will be made to my own specifications and have the functions and features I like best!


----------



## Cookiefiend

girliegirl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thank you all for the help with the Star backpack and my first MM order. I ordered today. 8 weeks to arrival and I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes.


Congratulations!
I am waiting for my first to arrive…. my fingernails are worn to nubbins!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max. 

I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it? 

The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?

Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well. 

I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max.
> 
> I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it?
> 
> The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?
> 
> Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well.
> 
> I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


I’m 5’2” and I felt like the Selene Midi was a little smaller than I expected, especially when using the clasps to make it more like a shoulder bag. I no longer have it. I originally thought the Victoria would be too big based on the measurements, but found it to be the perfect size. I’ve never tried the regular Selene as I shared the same concern about it possibly being too big.  Maybe you can get one cheap off the bst to see if it will work.


----------



## bonniekir

orchidmyst said:


> I am the opposite, a bag hoarder.
> I still have good quality leather bags that I bought more than 15 years ago. Once upon a time, I did clear out bags that I didn't use much but I still regret it to this day.
> With MM bags, I can see myself using them for many years, especially now that each bag is modified to my own specifications like a wider strap and extra pockets. I rarely buy from other brands anymore.



Another hoarder .. lol
I have much to many bags as well! Also from the time Marco produced bags for Belen Echandia. Different leathers, and divine scents as with the ones now.
Unfortunately I have space for them!! 
I would like to unload some, then I think about the hassle taking pics, writing descriptions etc
So the stay put! Perhaps some family wants to borrow/ have a bag.. that is ok! 
As long asI have something else in the similar leather..
And now the same thing with MM bags.. oh well.. good luck I have some granddaughters, that might be able to use them ! [emoji1]


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m 5’2” and I felt like the Selene Midi was a little smaller than I expected, especially when using the clasps to make it more like a shoulder bag. I no longer have it. I originally thought the Victoria would be too big based on the measurements, but found it to be the perfect size. I’ve never tried the regular Selene as I shared the same concern about it possibly being too big.  Maybe you can get one cheap off the bst to see if it will work.



I'm 5'2" as well, so that is super helpful - thank you! I do like the cinched look, and do plan to wear the Selence cinched, at least a part of the time, so that's a good thing to keep in mind. I have a Victoria being made - it will be my first MM bag! I'm so glad you find yours to be a perfect size!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max.
> 
> I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it?
> 
> The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?
> 
> Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well.
> 
> I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


Which leathers are you dreaming of?


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max.
> 
> I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it?
> 
> The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?
> 
> Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well.
> 
> I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


I have a full-sized Selene zip in black vacchetta and two Selene Midi Zips. The full-sized one is a very large bag. I don't carry it very often because it is so big. I find the Midi size to be very versatile. I carry my Midi-sized way more often than the full-sized one. Don't overlook the Miss M. I find Miss M to be the perfect size, and it has become my all-time favorite bag.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> Which leathers are you dreaming of?



The dark brown iridescent caiman, which I know was extremely limited so I feel 99% certain that it's gone. Also the short hair black & white, which again, I know was extremely limited so I feel that one is gone too. And really, I should probably pass on that one anyway as I just passed on the tweed, and they look so similar. I do like the short hair better than the tweed leather, but if I passed on the tweed because I just was gifted a tweed bag, why am I thinking about the black and white short hair that is so similar looking to the tweed? Clearly, I've lost it!  I'm also growing a strong interest in the dark blue Africa. I thought it was too grained for me at first, but the more photos I see, the more I like it. Again though, I know that was limited too, so I would expect it to be gone.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> I have a full-sized Selene zip in black vacchetta and two Selene Midi Zips. The full-sized one is a very large bag. I don't carry it very often because it is so big. I find the Midi size to be very versatile. I carry my Midi-sized way more often than the full-sized one. Don't overlook the Miss M. I find Miss M to be the perfect size, and it has become my all-time favorite bag.


Thanks for your input! The Miss M is lovely, but it looks quite structured to me. Do you find this to be the case? I prefer my bags to be somewhere between structured and soft/drapey, but on that spectrum, my preferences veer a bit more towards soft/drapey.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> The dark brown iridescent caiman, which I know was extremely limited so I feel 99% certain that it's gone. Also the short hair black & white, which again, I know was extremely limited so I feel that one is gone too. And really, I should probably pass on that one anyway as I just passed on the tweed, and they look so similar. I do like the short hair better than the tweed leather, but if I passed on the tweed because I just was gifted a tweed bag, why am I thinking about the black and white short hair that is so similar looking to the tweed? Clearly, I've lost it!  I'm also growing a strong interest in the dark blue Africa. I thought it was too grained for me at first, but the more photos I see, the more I like it. Again though, I know that was limited too, so I would expect it to be gone.


I'm pretty sure there is still some Deep Blue Africa. This is a leather you might seriously regret not having . In my opinion the most jaw dropping and most unique leather of all. Phoebe in Deep Blue Africa might not break the bank, Phoebe is larger than one would expect and is gorgeous in this leather.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> I'm pretty sure there is still some Deep Blue Africa. This is a leather you might seriously regret not having . In my opinion the most jaw dropping and most unique leather of all. Phoebe in Deep Blue Africa might not break the bank, Phoebe is larger than one would expect and is gorgeous in this leather.


I'm a sucker for blue bags, but I'm also pretty picky about them. I like deep blues, like navy shades, or bright blues. That Deep Blue Africa seems like it falls perfectly into my deep blue preference. I suppose it can't hurt to send an email, just to see...


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm a sucker for blue bags, but I'm also pretty picky about them. I like deep blues, like navy shades, or bright blues. That Deep Blue Africa seems like it falls perfectly into my deep blue preference. I suppose it can't hurt to send an email, just to see...


Yes it can HURT!  LOL.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it can HURT!  LOL.



LOL!!!  You're right - it certainly can hurt!!! My wallet is certainly weeping at the possibility that it might be available! But, of course, I'm a glutton, so I did just send him an email - right before I saw your post! 

Honestly, I'm half hoping things won't be available so that the decision will just be made for me. But, in the event that anything is, I'm trying to think if there are any creative ways to combine/color block leathers. I mean, probably not between the caiman, short hair, and Africa - I can't envision how any of those would combine into something nice - but it's kind of fun to try and imagine. Or, is there something I can do with them that will allow me to let go of something I already have? There may be a possibility there if Deep Blue Africa is available...

Really, I should have kept my emails to myself. I'm just digging myself further into this hole!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max.
> 
> I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it?
> 
> The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?
> 
> Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well.
> 
> I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


I own a midi Selene and actually find it a little on the small side for me. I am considering the regular sized Selene because of that.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I own a midi Selene and actually find it a little on the small side for me. I am considering the regular sized Selene because of that.


Thanks, that's good to hear! Can I ask what you generally carry with you? Do you find that you think it looks small on you or that its capacity is small? 

I looked at the dimensions, and it seems the regular Selene is ever so slightly smaller than the Neverfull GM, so I couldn't figure out why the Selene looks bigger to me in mod shots. I think it might have to do with the strap drop? It looks like the Selene has a longer strap drop, which would obviously make it hang lower so maybe that's an alteration I would make if I go for the regular size.


----------



## LuvNLux

My Little Miss M in Blue Glitter Pompei leather.  The color is hard to capture, it can change in different lights, but is a deeper blue than in this photo.  I absolutely love this style.  It's one of my favorite styles ever, especially in this lightweight beautiful leather.  The size is perfect for me & the straps somehow stay on my shoulder.  She always gets lots of admiring glances & comments!


----------



## dramaprincess713

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 4674925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Little Miss M in Blue Glitter Pompei leather.  The color is hard to capture, it can change in different lights, but is a deeper blue than in this photo.  I absolutely love this style.  It's one of my favorite styles ever, especially in this lightweight beautiful leather.  The size is perfect for me & the straps somehow stay on my shoulder.  She always gets lots of admiring glances & comments!


That is beautiful!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 4674925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Little Miss M in Blue Glitter Pompei leather.  The color is hard to capture, it can change in different lights, but is a deeper blue than in this photo.  I absolutely love this style.  It's one of my favorite styles ever, especially in this lightweight beautiful leather.  The size is perfect for me & the straps somehow stay on my shoulder.  She always gets lots of admiring glances & comments!


I have one of these as well, but from what dramaprincess is describing, it would be way too small for her.  I do love mine though!!!  I have not checked the size on the regular Miss M, not sure how much bigger it is.


----------



## djfmn

I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia. 
Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019


Well wouldn't you know there would be a plethora of new croc colors after i bought my midi Alexia in black, lol.  Murphy's law. Like I always say, "there will always be another bag and another leather."


----------



## orchidmyst

Some extra pics:


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I have one of these as well, but from what dramaprincess is describing, it would be way too small for her.  I do love mine though!!!  I have not checked the size on the regular Miss M, not sure how much bigger it is.


Thank you for the confirmation that the Little Miss M would be too small for me. That is what I suspected too. The regular size seems ok, just going by dimensions, though it still does strike me as quite a structured bag, and I'm a bit hesitant on very structured bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

Mia in Prussian Blue Croco (?)


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I went through all 25 pages of posts that turned up when I searched "Selene" on this thread. I am quite certain there are older posts, but I'm not sure how to access them through search. It seems like the search function will only turn up 25 pages, max.
> 
> I've basically come to the conclusion that the Selene seems to be a fan favorite, and I would definitely like one in my collection! I am now very torn between a full-size Selene and a Selene midi though. I've said before that I like big bags. For a bit of a concrete example, I feel like so many people talk about how the Neverfull MM is so big, fits everything, is the perfect size, etc., while I find the Neverfull MM just a tad small for my preferences. Big bags really suit my lifestyle right now, so I had originally thought full-size, no question. However, looking at all these posts have made me realize that even the midi Selene is fairly big, and I'm wondering if the full-size might be a tad too big? I'm short and pettite, and in some mod shots I've seen, i wonder if the full-size Selene might veer towards too much bag on me. It's odd because I don't usually worry about these things. I carry a LV Neverfull GM, which I feel like everyone thinks is huge, without a thought about how big it looks on me. I'm not sure why I'm getting caught up on how the full-size Selene would look. Maybe because the Selene appears to have a bit more length to it?
> 
> The other thing tripping me up is longevity. I actually don't think the full-size would be too big for my current lifestyle. For my needs and wants right now, I would probably prefer the full-size Selene. However, I want my MM bags to be forever bags. I'm wondering if my lifestyle changes and medium or small bags suit it better, will the full-size just sit around never being used? Should I get the midi Selene instead because I feel like it has a bit more versatility in terms size (big, but not squarely in the super-large category)?
> 
> Luckily I have time to think all this out. More research will need to be done! But, of course, I always love to hear what others think and your experiences as well.
> 
> I'm also super fighting the urge to ask Marco if he still has some leathers available. I fully expect they are not, but if they are, I'm a goner. I want to ask because I really want to know one way or the other, but I'm scared of the answer!


Have you looked at the reference picture thread? There are mod shots and other pictures to help you gauge the size of the bag
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/

Also if you type


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oh my, those croc colors are gorgeous!!! I have virtually no resolve, but I think I need to stay strong and resist these. That carmine red, and grape, and Prussian blue though!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> Have you looked at the reference picture thread? There are mod shots and other pictures to help you gauge the size of the bag
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...gs-reference-pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/
> 
> Also if you type


I did, thank you! I think my issue is that I just really have a hard time making things tangible for me until I actually have something in-person. Photos and dimensions and mock-ups certainly help, but I'm just never really sure until I have it in hand. I'm also quite indecisive in general, so I'm always second-guessing myself!


----------



## carterazo

girliegirl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thank you all for the help with the Star backpack and my first MM order. I ordered today. 8 weeks to arrival and I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes.


Congratulations!  What leather and color did you choose?


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I did, thank you! I think my issue is that I just really have a hard time making things tangible for me until I actually have something in-person. Photos and dimensions and mock-ups certainly help, but I'm just never really sure until I have it in hand. I'm also quite indecisive in general, so I'm always second-guessing myself!


I have a method that I use myself with a measuring tape. Grab your favorite bag, then look at the measurements of the MM bag you want and measure around the width, height, depth to get an idea of how much larger or smaller it is compared to your bag. Also you can measure the handle drop. I find this extremely helpful when buying bags because if the depth is too small for my preference, I may end up not getting that style.


----------



## carterazo

I was going to suggest the same thing!  The best part is that it is not a lot of additional $ AND your shipping would not increase because you only ordered one bag originally, @dramaprincess713.    Phoebe can be a small crossbody or a clutch.  I love my Africa blue Phoebe and I don't even do bling.


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> I was going to suggest the same thing!  The best part is that it is not a lot of additional $ AND your shipping would not increase because you only ordered one bag originally, @dramaprincess713.    Phoebe can be a small crossbody or a clutch.  I love my Africa blue Phoebe and I don't even do bling.


I'm going to have to research the Phoebe! I had initially dismissed it as too small, but it sounds like it's actually quite a versatile piece!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019





orchidmyst said:


> Some extra pics:
> View attachment 4675031
> 
> View attachment 4675028
> 
> View attachment 4675036
> 
> View attachment 4675037
> 
> View attachment 4675030
> 
> View attachment 4675033
> 
> View attachment 4675039
> 
> View attachment 4675026



Marco's croc is so beautiful, it is making me rethink my little love for that type of leather.  Man, that blue Mia looks soooo classy!


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm going to have to research the Phoebe! I had initially dismissed it as too small, but it sounds like it's actually quite a versatile piece!


It is very versatile!  The best part is that it even has card slots, so you don't have try and fit in a wallet.  It will certainly hold a couple mini skinny's , lipstick, cell, and keys with room to spare.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> I have a method that I use myself with a measuring tape. Grab your favorite bag, then look at the measurements of the MM bag you want and measure around the width, height, depth to get an idea of how much larger or smaller it is compared to your bag. Also you can measure the handle drop. I find this extremely helpful when buying bags because if the depth is too small for my preference, I may end up not getting that style.



That is an excellent method! I never thought about measuring in comparison to bags I already own. Thanks!


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> It is very versatile!  The best part is that it even has card slots, so you don't have try and fit in a wallet.  It will certainly hold a couple mini skinny's , lipstick, cell, and keys with room to spare.


I will definitely be looking into it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019


This may be a stupid question, but how you get subscribed to the newsletter?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for the confirmation that the Little Miss M would be too small for me. That is what I suspected too. The regular size seems ok, just going by dimensions, though it still does strike me as quite a structured bag, and I'm a bit hesitant on very structured bags.


It is pretty structured and I don't think it would do well in a soft leather.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> This may be a stupid question, but how you get subscribed to the newsletter?


https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/
The newsletter signup is at the bottom of the homepage


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Marco's croc is so beautiful, it is making me rethink my little love for that type of leather.  Man, that blue Mia looks soooo classy!


I have NEVER been a fan of exotics.  But I had an opportunity to get this Alexia midi from someone and decided to take a chance. It is gorgeous and I am now a fan. (not to enable all of you to buy one, of course. Would I do that?)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I emailed Marco last week to ask how susceptible the embossed croc is to corner wear. His response: Embossed croco calf usually don't create that kind of problem (as some Metallics do for example). You can compare croco to Pompei for example. I would say it's in the middle, neither too protected nor a natural leather. In my long working life I've never had a wearing problem with a croco leather


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019



Oh man, I am now seriously tempted by this croco promo!  Those dark blues are calling me.  Or the black, or the red!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> It is pretty structured and I don't think it would do well in a soft leather.


Thank you. While it’s beautiful, it doesn’t sound like it’s the bag for me right now.



orchidmyst said:


> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/
> The newsletter signup is at the bottom of the homepage


Somehow I missed that-thanks!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I have NEVER been a fan of exotics.  But I had an opportunity to get this Alexia midi from someone and decided to take a chance. It is gorgeous and I am now a fan. (not to enable all of you to buy one, of course. Would I do that?)
> View attachment 4675089


Wow, that is really beautiful! I’m totally, super tempted!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I have NEVER been a fan of exotics.  But I had an opportunity to get this Alexia midi from someone and decided to take a chance. It is gorgeous and I am now a fan. (not to enable all of you to buy one, of course. Would I do that?)
> View attachment 4675089


Thanks it's this exact bag that has me getting a midi Alexia in croc. Now to decide on the color. Decisions decisions


----------



## piosavsfan

I LOVE the lilac Croco, but I have no idea what bag I would get with it. I typically like unstructured bags but this leather seems like it would be better in a structured style.


----------



## TotinScience

Given the severity of coronavirus outbreak in Italy, I hope our dear Marco is taking care of himself and his business does not get disrupted!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm going to have to research the Phoebe! I had initially dismissed it as too small, but it sounds like it's actually quite a versatile piece!


I chose black lambskin lining for my My Deep Blue Africa Phoebe. Adds perfect structure, only cost $20 extra (as the bag is not so large). My perfect evening shoulder bag or clutch. Looks fantastic with blacks, blues, reds......


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm going to have to research the Phoebe! I had initially dismissed it as too small, but it sounds like it's actually quite a versatile piece!


I am waiting for mine to arrive. I ordered mine in December in lead Africa, based on how people used the bag (errands, date night, dress bag). It is my first Phoebe and my first Africa leather. I'll be sure to post when I receive it.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks, that's good to hear! Can I ask what you generally carry with you? Do you find that you think it looks small on you or that its capacity is small?
> 
> I looked at the dimensions, and it seems the regular Selene is ever so slightly smaller than the Neverfull GM, so I couldn't figure out why the Selene looks bigger to me in mod shots. I think it might have to do with the strap drop? It looks like the Selene has a longer strap drop, which would obviously make it hang lower so maybe that's an alteration I would make if I go for the regular size.



I think it is my preference with unstructured totes to go a bit bigger with them, based on the way that I use them. On an average workday, I carry my 13" laptop, 1-2 books, a notepad, pens, my glasses, wallet, makeup bag, phone, keys, and water bottle. In the winter I am either wearing or carrying gloves and a scarf. I bought a preloved midi in Athene leather (a gorgeous, thin, light, and flexible leather) that I love in many ways. The midi-Selene carries my laptop just fine, and I have carried mine to work often, but when I fit more in there it starts looking a bit overstuffed. The clearance between the edge of my laptop and the magnetic closure is small, and I think that I would want to size up so that it nestles into the bag a little further down. The larger size would allow me to carry my laptop and other workstuff more comfortably, plus scarf, gloves, etc.

Also, because I'm tall, many bags look or feel small on me. For reference, the LV Speedy B 25 looks a bit small on me whereas the Speedy 30 looks regular-sized. More than one SA has said that to me when I thought about purchasing that bag. it doesn't mean I wouldn't wear a smaller bag (I love them), but I offer that reference just as an example of size since you are considering size for yourself.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Oh man, I am now seriously tempted by this croco promo!  Those dark blues are calling me.  Or the black, or the red!


Go for it gal.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Thanks it's this exact bag that has me getting a midi Alexia in croc. Now to decide on the color. Decisions decisions


Yea for you. You won ‘t regret it. It will be stunning.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I have NEVER been a fan of exotics.  But I had an opportunity to get this Alexia midi from someone and decided to take a chance. It is gorgeous and I am now a fan. (not to enable all of you to buy one, of course. Would I do that?)
> View attachment 4675089


It was your Alexia that made me rethink croc.  Now Marco comes out with all these beauties.  I also didn't look twice at non black croc.  But Marco's blues and dark green....  My wallet cannot take another bag!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I chose black lambskin lining for my My Deep Blue Africa Phoebe. Adds perfect structure, only cost $20 extra (as the bag is not so large). My perfect evening shoulder bag or clutch. Looks fantastic with blacks, blues, reds......


Oooh, that lining is luxe.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> I chose black lambskin lining for my My Deep Blue Africa Phoebe. Adds perfect structure, only cost $20 extra (as the bag is not so large). My perfect evening shoulder bag or clutch. Looks fantastic with blacks, blues, reds......





Kimbashop said:


> I am waiting for mine to arrive. I ordered mine in December in lead Africa, based on how people used the bag (errands, date night, dress bag). It is my first Phoebe and my first Africa leather. I'll be sure to post when I receive it.



I kind of think I want a Deep Blue Africa in a bigger bag, but I'm now debating between a Pheobe or an Iride for the colorblock metallic combo I want. I had originally wanted my cellblock metallic combo for a Selene, but I feel like the Pheobe or Iride styles lend itself better to color blocking. Will definitely need to see Marco thinks, but thanks for bring up the Pheobe because I probably wouldn't have even considered it otherwise!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> It was your Alexia that made me rethink croc.  Now Marco comes out with all these beauties.  I also didn't look twice at non black croc.  But Marco's blues and dark green....  My wallet cannot take another bag!


I am also looking at the blues and the dark green they are stunning,


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for your input! The Miss M is lovely, but it looks quite structured to me. Do you find this to be the case? I prefer my bags to be somewhere between structured and soft/drapey, but on that spectrum, my preferences veer a bit more towards soft/drapey.


I have the Miss M in Pompei, and it is definitely structured. My Selenes are also very structured. If you want it to be drapey, make sure you pick a soft leather and ask not to have any extra backing put in it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> I have the Miss M in Pompei, and it is definitely structured. My Selenes are also very structured. If you want it to be drapey, make sure you pick a soft leather and ask not to have any extra backing put in it.


Thank you for your input! I don't think the Miss M is right for me at this time, but the Selene is still on the potentials list.


----------



## Flowergeek

The GRAPE is amazing and I’m not a a fan of purple. But that Prussian blue makes my heart skip


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I think it is my preference with unstructured totes to go a bit bigger with them, based on the way that I use them. On an average workday, I carry my 13" laptop, 1-2 books, a notepad, pens, my glasses, wallet, makeup bag, phone, keys, and water bottle. In the winter I am either wearing or carrying gloves and a scarf. I bought a preloved midi in Athene leather (a gorgeous, thin, light, and flexible leather) that I love in many ways. The midi-Selene carries my laptop just fine, and I have carried mine to work often, but when I fit more in there it starts looking a bit overstuffed. The clearance between the edge of my laptop and the magnetic closure is small, and I think that I would want to size up so that it nestles into the bag a little further down. The larger size would allow me to carry my laptop and other workstuff more comfortably, plus scarf, gloves, etc.
> 
> Also, because I'm tall, many bags look or feel small on me. For reference, the LV Speedy B 25 looks a bit small on me whereas the Speedy 30 looks regular-sized. More than one SA has said that to me when I thought about purchasing that bag. it doesn't mean I wouldn't wear a smaller bag (I love them), but I offer that reference just as an example of size since you are considering size for yourself.



 This is incredibly helpful - thank you! I carry a similar amount of stuff, and I know what you mean about a bag starting to look a bit stuffed. I definitely face that with some of my bags. I am quite short though so that's another thing to think about, I guess. Hmm, many things to mull over!


----------



## Coastal jewel

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you so much for your photos and insight! I honestly like both the flap and no flap equally as much. I was leaning towards no flap earlier, but now I think I'm leaning towards the flap. Lol, I just don't know. I never thought that THIS was going to be the hardest decision of this process!


Get one of each.... and that drama princess is the MM slippery slope!  Enjoy!!! And a limited croc has hit the scene...


----------



## Coastal jewel

So.. another promo.  Here we go.  Hmm. Maybe  I could add a penelope or phoebe croco  to my existing order...What  is that order?  Oh yes it’s a purple Africa penelope messenger and a minerva strap in silver or lead or something Africa..  Yes.  I like those minerva straps.  Thanks TenKRat.  Oh back to the croco order.  Hmm..  Really like both the blues and the dark green?  Seriously!  But I just caught up with you all and I have been ordering since Marco started his company and I’ve never had a Zhoe.  How could that be?  Maybe a Zhoe in croc?  So maybe a Zhoe.  Wait I was trying to budget and going with penelope or something practical...  but wait again..l  croc is not practical.  It’s fun, Exotic and totally what i would not have considered ordering before I met you all.,, so three days to decide. Stay tuned.


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> I need to really sit and take the time to do this. I start researching one bag, but then I get distracted by another one and abandon the first search. In the past week or so, I have started searches for the Selene, Angel, Zhoe, Zhoe Legend, Grande Aura, and Minerva!





dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for talking about how you made mistakes doing the same thing when you first discovered Marco. I can definitely see myself doing to same. I have “eyes bigger than my stomach” syndrome...I want all the bags in all the beautiful leathers! I really do need to reign it in and keep my ultimate goal of a manageable collection in mind!


After years ordering these gorgeous bags from Marco I have *just* started to figure out the difference between appreciating his designs and purchasing the ones which truly fit my style. Honestly, I love them all! But cannot store or wear them all. 



girliegirl said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say thank you all for the help with the Star backpack and my first MM order. I ordered today. 8 weeks to arrival and I’ll be sure to post pics when it comes.


Can't wait to see your backpack! I think the Star does not get enough attention - it's a really beautiful bag.



djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019


Killing me. That dark green! Those blues! Honestly, all the colors are simply stunning. 
Which one wins you over the most?


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I just got the newsletter about the limited embossed croco leather colors. They are gorgeous. I said no more new bags but I love this leather I might have to break down and get possibly a midi Alexia.
> Look at these gorgeous colors it is a limited production run so only available for 3 days. Yikes these leathers are amazing. I have the cobalt blue embossed croco and it is one of my favorite every time I use it I get compliments.
> 
> View attachment 4675019


That acid croco is killing me even though I already own a mini Zhoe in acid nappa.  

Or the lilac.  Or the grape.   OMG.  My wallet is crying for mercy.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> After years ordering these gorgeous bags from Marco I have *just* started to figure out the difference between appreciating his designs and purchasing the ones which truly fit my style. Honestly, I love them all! But cannot store or wear them all


 I, too,  have reached this stage, thank goodness.  I know that in two weeks or a month Marco will post something else and I will love it and appreciate it, but don’t have to buy it.  I actually have or have had one of nearly al of his styles and know which ones I ended up gifting, trading or selling. Believe me, I am not judging anyone who is not here yet because at any moment I could succumb, lol.


----------



## djfmn

Flowergeek said:


> The GRAPE is amazing and I’m not a a fan of purple. But that Prussian blue makes my heart skip


I also love the grape and I am not a huge fan of purple. I gravitate towards blue and the Prussian blue is stunning. My issue I have so many blue bags. I need to broaden my color palette. I love the green I love the blue. The acid is nice so is the oranges both of them. Oh dear which do I choose for midi Alexia.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> That acid croco is killing me even though I already own a mini Zhoe in acid nappa.
> 
> Or the lilac.  Or the grape.   OMG.  My wallet is crying for mercy.


I am so pleased someone else loves the acid. I have an acid nappa Little Muse on the way with blue lining. But I really like the acid croco.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> After years ordering these gorgeous bags from Marco I have *just* started to figure out the difference between appreciating his designs and purchasing the ones which truly fit my style. Honestly, I love them all! But cannot store or wear them all.
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your backpack! I think the Star does not get enough attention - it's a really beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Killing me. That dark green! Those blues! Honestly, all the colors are simply stunning.
> Which one wins you over the most?


I love the blues but I have so many bags in blue. I also love the green but as you know I have a beautiful Aura in forest green. I love the grape it is gorgeous but I also love the acid and the oranges. These colors are all so gorgeous.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello all:

I was just wondering how long it usually takes to get the bespoke bags. I pulled the trigger in December for 2 bags and have yet to hear anything. I didn't want to bother MM if this is the usual amount of wait time. I am just so excited to see my new bags! Thanks!


----------



## bonniekir

samfalstaff said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I was just wondering how long it usually takes to get the bespoke bags. I pulled the trigger in December for 2 bags and have yet to hear anything. I didn't want to bother MM if this is the usual amount of wait time. I am just so excited to see my new bags! Thanks!



I guess there are rather many orders, so dont fret too much.. I am still waiting for November orders .. lol
And already getting ready to check what to get in the Croc!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I wish I could join in on the love for the stamped croco, but I still don't like exotics. I'm sure they're beautiful and the colors are gorgeous, but (thankfully for my wallet!) this leather isn't for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I am so pleased someone else loves the acid. I have an acid nappa Little Muse on the way with blue lining. But I really like the acid croco.


I love the acid, too. If I had money to spare right now, I'd order a mini Zhoe in either red or acid croc.


----------



## samfalstaff

bonniekir said:


> I guess there are rather many orders, so dont fret too much.. I am still waiting for November orders .. lol
> And already getting ready to check what to get in the Croc!!


Oh, okay. Thanks for your reply. I will continue to wait and enjoy the (many) bags I have now. Glad to hear his business is booming!


----------



## Kylacove

I am still waiting for Dec 30th order. Seems to take about 10 weeks before my last orders were completed.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ditto here. I have 12/27 orders not yet done.  But the wait is worth it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Coastal jewel said:


> Get one of each.... and that drama princess is the MM slippery slope!  Enjoy!!! And a limited croc has hit the scene...


Lol, a slippery slope indeed! I already have three more potential orders in mind. The croc is gorgeous, but for my wallet's sake, I think I have to sit this one out. 



pdxhb said:


> After years ordering these gorgeous bags from Marco I have *just* started to figure out the difference between appreciating his designs and purchasing the ones which truly fit my style. Honestly, I love them all! But cannot store or wear them all.





southernbelle43 said:


> I, too,  have reached this stage, thank goodness.  I know that in two weeks or a month Marco will post something else and I will love it and appreciate it, but don’t have to buy it.  I actually have or have had one of nearly al of his styles and know which ones I ended up gifting, trading or selling. Believe me, I am not judging anyone who is not here yet because at any moment I could succumb, lol.



Oh boy, I really need to get to this point asap! I think I just need to stick to my first instincts and stay true to myself. Styles like the Selene Zip or Minerva are not ones I would normally be drawn to as I'm not super into things like zips and visible pockets (though I do enjoy a sleek, outer slip pocket on some bags). Yet, I am so easily influenced so I find myself looking at them because of all the rave reviews, and I start thinking about how those features could be useful in xxx situation... I need to strengthen myself against the rave reviews!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, a slippery slope indeed! I already have three more potential orders in mind. The croc is gorgeous, but for my wallet's sake, I think I have to sit this one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy, I really need to get to this point asap! I think I just need to stick to my first instincts and stay true to myself. Styles like the Selene Zip or Minerva are not ones I would normally be drawn to as I'm not super into things like zips and visible pockets (though I do enjoy a sleek, outer slip pocket on some bags). Yet, I am so easily influenced so I find myself looking at them because of all the rave reviews, and I start thinking about how those features could be useful in xxx situation... I need to strengthen myself against the rave reviews!



Doing what you describe above is exactly what prompted me to make my biggest mistakes. No matter how much people rave about a bag, stick to what you know you like for now.  Later you can try some new styles.  I have to admit that a couple of times I got caught up in the frenzy and bought bags that I had overlooked because they were not my style and they ended up becoming one of my favorites, like the Little Miss M.  But for the most part you should try to resist that.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I really need to get to this point asap! I think I just need to stick to my first instincts and stay true to myself. Styles like the Selene Zip or Minerva are not ones I would normally be drawn to as I'm not super into things like zips and visible pockets (though I do enjoy a sleek, outer slip pocket on some bags). Yet, I am so easily influenced so I find myself looking at them because of all the rave reviews, and I start thinking about how those features could be useful in xxx situation... I need to strengthen myself against the rave reviews!





southernbelle43 said:


> Doing what you describe above is exactly what prompted me to make my biggest mistakes. No matter how much people rave about a bag, stick to what you know you like for now.  Later you can try some new styles.  I have to admit that a couple of times I got caught up in the frenzy and bought bags that I had overlooked because they were not my style and they ended up becoming one of my favorites, like the Little Miss M.  But for the most part you should try to resist that.



I have had this same problem and I've luckily been able to resist so far, in terms of making sure that I order bags that I know I will like and use. I know many of the ladies here love the Minerva, for example, but just don't see it becoming a bag that I would use regularly, as I prefer the shapes/styles that I already have for the particular carrying situation (usually work-related) much more.

I am happy to admire the beauties that the ladies in here order, especially the creative colorblocks and such, but I know what I like and know that even if I objectively can admire and gush over a beautiful bag, I wouldn't use such a bag myself no matter how much it is raved about.

There was some conversation earlier about the Victoria and Selene in regular sizes vs Midi sizes - I thought at first that my Victoria Midi would be plenty big enough for what I want to use it for, but it actually turns out that I wouldn't have minded if it was a little bit bigger. I'm now thinking I'd like to add a full-size Victoria or a full-size Selene to my wishlist, though in what leather, nobody knows...!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Doing what you describe above is exactly what prompted me to make my biggest mistakes. No matter how much people rave about a bag, stick to what you know you like for now.  Later you can try some new styles.  I have to admit that a couple of times I got caught up in the frenzy and bought bags that I had overlooked because they were not my style and they ended up becoming one of my favorites, like the Little Miss M.  But for the most part you should try to resist that.


Very wise advice! I have gone down that road of looking at bags I normally wouldn't more than once, but thus far, I've been able to pull myself out of it. For example, I got it into my head that the Angel would be a great mommy bag. Silly because I'm not even a mommy yet! Luckily, I saw a mod shot of it and had a moment of clarity that it is not a bag I would normally be drawn to, and thus, I certainly shouldn't be considering it for a life situation that doesn't even currently exist. I do have it in the back of my mind that I might fall in love with a style I would have overlooked, but I'm definitely trying to resist that. The chances that I would end up with an unused bag are far higher than the chances I would fall in love with something I wouldn't normally gravitate to. 



ohmisseevee said:


> I have had this same problem and I've luckily been able to resist so far, in terms of making sure that I order bags that I know I will like and use. I know many of the ladies here love the Minerva, for example, but just don't see it becoming a bag that I would use regularly, as I prefer the shapes/styles that I already have for the particular carrying situation (usually work-related) much more.
> 
> I am happy to admire the beauties that the ladies in here order, especially the creative colorblocks and such, but I know what I like and know that even if I objectively can admire and gush over a beautiful bag, I wouldn't use such a bag myself no matter how much it is raved about.
> 
> There was some conversation earlier about the Victoria and Selene in regular sizes vs Midi sizes - I thought at first that my Victoria Midi would be plenty big enough for what I want to use it for, but it actually turns out that I wouldn't have minded if it was a little bit bigger. I'm now thinking I'd like to add a full-size Victoria or a full-size Selene to my wishlist, though in what leather, nobody knows...!


It's so interesting - I'm so new to MM and the world of bespoke, and it can be quite overwhelming. I'm pretty indecisive and often second-guess myself. However, the more I dive into this world, I feel like the more I have a good understanding of my needs,wants, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't get me wrong - I am still super susceptible to hype, and I imagine I will often question things like size and little details. But I also feel like I'm starting to get a better handle on what it is I'm naturally drawn to and more confident in the overall styles and designs I like best. I'll read all the rave reviews of something like the Minerva, and start delving in to researching it, but I've been able to pull myself out by realizing that the overall style is not one I'm naturally drawn to. I feel like it sounds ridiculous to say (these are "just bags", after all), but I feel weirdly empowered by the growing certainty I see within myself regarding the styles and features I like and dislike. 
I can't wait to get my full-size Victoria, though I know it will be awhile. A Selene is on my list as well, though I'm still not sure about full-size or midi. So, I guess I still have some work to do on that confidence and certainty of knowing what is right for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Very wise advice! I have gone down that road of looking at bags I normally wouldn't more than once, but thus far, I've been able to pull myself out of it. For example, I got it into my head that the Angel would be a great mommy bag. Silly because I'm not even a mommy yet! Luckily, I saw a mod shot of it and had a moment of clarity that it is not a bag I would normally be drawn to, and thus, I certainly shouldn't be considering it for a life situation that doesn't even currently exist. I do have it in the back of my mind that I might fall in love with a style I would have overlooked, but I'm definitely trying to resist that. The chances that I would end up with an unused bag are far higher than the chances I would fall in love with something I wouldn't normally gravitate to.
> 
> 
> It's so interesting - I'm so new to MM and the world of bespoke, and it can be quite overwhelming. I'm pretty indecisive and often second-guess myself. However, the more I dive into this world, I feel like the more I have a good understanding of my needs,wants, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't get me wrong - I am still super susceptible to hype, and I imagine I will often question things like size and little details. But I also feel like I'm starting to get a better handle on what it is I'm naturally drawn to and more confident in the overall styles and designs I like best. I'll read all the rave reviews of something like the Minerva, and start delving in to researching it, but I've been able to pull myself out by realizing that the overall style is not one I'm naturally drawn to. I feel like it sounds ridiculous to say (these are "just bags", after all), but I feel weirdly empowered by the growing certainty I see within myself regarding the styles and features I like and dislike.
> I can't wait to get my full-size Victoria, though I know it will be awhile. A Selene is on my list as well, though I'm still not sure about full-size or midi. So, I guess I still have some work to do on that confidence and certainty of knowing what is right for me!


You are getting there!


----------



## tiffanyirene

Hi!  I'm new here, and I was hoping for some help from you very knowledgeable handbag lovers. I stumbled upon this forum and Massaccesi bags in my search for a new bag. I love bags, but I'm very picky. I also don't have a ton of bags. I have one everyday bag at a time that I tend to use for a few years. I can't seem to find anything I like, so I am drawn to being able to customize things and high quality craftsmanship. I'm in my late 20s, so I want something trendy & chic but still very classic/timeless. Also, my price point is around $500 USD. 

Right now, I'm carrying a pretty large Brahmin tote in a chestnut color (they call it toasted). It's a great bag, and I love it, but I'm ready for a change.  It's very durable and has held up extremely well being used every day for the past two years, and I don't baby my bags at all.  I'm looking for something with great durability. I am also looking for something smaller because I have a tendency to overstuff my bags, and there's so much space in this one that it's way too heavy.  The straps are all stretched out, and it hurts my shoulder to carry it for long periods of time.  

I would like a shoulder bag that could also be worn crossbody but doesn't look awkward worn in that style.  I'd like to be able to fit essentials and a few extra things if needed. Color-wise, I want something neutral but fun that I can wear all year long. I was looking at Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Do you have any insight into those? Or another style that fits my criteria?  Also, I was on the "shop" area of the site, and I can see you can order that way.  Is it better to email to place your order?  I see that you can only get Napa leather on the Zhoe Legend if you order through the site.  Can you get other leathers in that style if you email directly?  What kind of leather do you suggest for durability?  I do like the look of Napa, I'm just worried that it will get scuffed/scratched.  I'm definitely not a leather expert at all though, so let me know if I'm thinking of things wrong.

Sorry for making this sooo long-winded, and thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I love the acid, too. If I had money to spare right now, I'd order a mini Zhoe in either red or acid croc.


I am leaning towards the acid croc I think but I also like the red and I just gave away my only red bag. The red midi Selene to my sons girlfriend. Thank goodness I have 2 more days to decide. I might have to take another look at the red croc. I love the Mia in croc and I love Zhoe but I also love midi ALexia. Decisions decisions.


----------



## dignatius

tiffanyirene said:


> Hi!  I'm new here, and I was hoping for some help from you very knowledgeable handbag lovers. I stumbled upon this forum and Massaccesi bags in my search for a new bag. I love bags, but I'm very picky. I also don't have a ton of bags. I have one everyday bag at a time that I tend to use for a few years. I can't seem to find anything I like, so I am drawn to being able to customize things and high quality craftsmanship. I'm in my late 20s, so I want something trendy & chic but still very classic/timeless. Also, my price point is around $500 USD.
> 
> Right now, I'm carrying a pretty large Brahmin tote in a chestnut color (they call it toasted). It's a great bag, and I love it, but I'm ready for a change.  It's very durable and has held up extremely well being used every day for the past two years, and I don't baby my bags at all.  I'm looking for something with great durability. I am also looking for something smaller because I have a tendency to overstuff my bags, and there's so much space in this one that it's way too heavy.  The straps are all stretched out, and it hurts my shoulder to carry it for long periods of time.
> 
> I would like a shoulder bag that could also be worn crossbody but doesn't look awkward worn in that style.  I'd like to be able to fit essentials and a few extra things if needed. Color-wise, I want something neutral but fun that I can wear all year long. I was looking at Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Do you have any insight into those? Or another style that fits my criteria?  Also, I was on the "shop" area of the site, and I can see you can order that way.  Is it better to email to place your order?  I see that you can only get Napa leather on the Zhoe Legend if you order through the site.  Can you get other leathers in that style if you email directly?  What kind of leather do you suggest for durability?  I do like the look of Napa, I'm just worried that it will get scuffed/scratched.  I'm definitely not a leather expert at all though, so let me know if I'm thinking of things wrong.
> 
> Sorry for making this sooo long-winded, and thank you so much for your help!!




If you are looking for something Zhoe-sized, I would also consider the Little Athena.  It fits what a Zhoe can but has an exterior pocket for additional space.  I'm a Zhoe fanatic though as I think it is naturally elegant and always appropriate.   

I can't speak to the Zhoe Legend as I've never owned one but I've read that the center compartment is smaller than the Zhoe's and the additional compartments are really suited for flat or slender items like a phone.   Seems rather limiting to me so I would recommend the Zhoe over the Legend unless you really like the look of the Legend.

Yes, you can definitely have your bag made in any leather that MM carries by emailing.  I've never actually placed an order via the website!  Napa can get scuffed but most of the time, you can rub the scratch/scuff with your finger and it blends in.  To me, Napa is the classic Italian leather - the smell, the feel makes it feel truly luxurious.

Other options for durability:
I would rate Pebbled and Verona high in durability with Verona edging out Pebbled overall because it is a tad lighter to carry.  The texture on those leathers hide all sins!
If you prefer a smooth look, then take a look at Pompei.  Similar to Napa but much firmer and resists scratches like anything.   The bag will also hold its shape very, very well.


----------



## ohmisseevee

tiffanyirene said:


> I would like a shoulder bag that could also be worn crossbody but doesn't look awkward worn in that style.  I'd like to be able to fit essentials and a few extra things if needed. Color-wise, I want something neutral but fun that I can wear all year long. I was looking at Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Do you have any insight into those? Or another style that fits my criteria?  Also, I was on the "shop" area of the site, and I can see you can order that way.  Is it better to email to place your order?  I see that you can only get Napa leather on the Zhoe Legend if you order through the site.  Can you get other leathers in that style if you email directly?  What kind of leather do you suggest for durability?  I do like the look of Napa, I'm just worried that it will get scuffed/scratched.  I'm definitely not a leather expert at all though, so let me know if I'm thinking of things wrong.
> 
> Sorry for making this sooo long-winded, and thank you so much for your help!!



Welcome to MM, @tiffanyirene ! The Zhoe was one of the bags that caught my eye early on. I wear it crossbody and also over one shoulder with my adjustable straps, with both hitting around the hip. I have also seen other ladies who have a shorter strap drop that allows the Zhoe to be worn closer to the ribs, tucked under the arm. I think the bag looks great all three ways and it is surprisingly spacious as well.

I believe if the specific configuration you are looking for is available in the e-shop you can definitely order that way, but I always have other questions for Marco so I have until now been emailing orders@marcomassaccesi.it anytime I want to order something.

You can definitely order any of the available bags in any of the available leathers, but you would need to email directly to ask about other options not listed in the e-shop.  Some of the other ladies may be able to speak to leathers that they have and their durability, but Marco would be the best person to tell you what leather will work best for your needs.

If it helps, I ordered a Zhoe for my very first MM bag and I love it! The cuoio toscano leather is what I ended up going with (just fell in love with that gorgeous color) and it is incredibly spacious inside. I also liked the idea that the leather would age very well, developing a patina over time. I have many pictures in the MM reference thread (this post and the post after), and I also have a mod shot in this thread (here).


----------



## southernbelle43

YEA!  Marco added weights of the bags to the web site. I guess I missed this if he did it a long time ago. But that is wonderful!!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> YEA!  Marco added weights of the bags to the web site. I guess I missed this if he did it a long time ago. But that is wonderful!!!!


No you did not miss this. I asked him to buy a scale and start putting the weights of the bags on his website. He indicated that he had purchased a very good and accurate scale and that he would start adding the weights to the website.


----------



## girliegirl

carterazo said:


> Congratulations!  What leather and color did you choose?


Verona Black- it’s going to be a great staple!


----------



## carterazo

I carried my color block Zhoe legend today to brighten up a yucky day. She was highly complimented.


----------



## carterazo

girliegirl said:


> Verona Black- it’s going to be a great staple!


Yes! Verona is such a yummy leather.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

@tenKrat , would you mind posting comparison shots of Grande Mia and Zhoe, please?  TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

girliegirl said:


> Verona Black- it’s going to be a great staple!


I have a hard time getting away from Verona. I have a bag planned in mud for the future and already have three in that leather. Love it.


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I, too,  have reached this stage, thank goodness.  I know that in two weeks or a month Marco will post something else and I will love it and appreciate it, but don’t have to buy it.  I actually have or have had one of nearly al of his styles and know which ones I ended up gifting, trading or selling. Believe me, I am not judging anyone who is not here yet because at any moment I could succumb, lol.


Anytime I even entertain a different/new bag that slippery slope gets really close! I love seeing what others select and all the beautiful photos you all share. It helps me clarify what I know I will wear and still appreciate some amazing and totally unique bags.



dramaprincess713 said:


> Very wise advice! I have gone down that road of looking at bags I normally wouldn't more than once, but thus far, I've been able to pull myself out of it. For example, I got it into my head that the Angel would be a great mommy bag. Silly because I'm not even a mommy yet! Luckily, I saw a mod shot of it and had a moment of clarity that it is not a bag I would normally be drawn to, and thus, I certainly shouldn't be considering it for a life situation that doesn't even currently exist. I do have it in the back of my mind that I might fall in love with a style I would have overlooked, but I'm definitely trying to resist that. The chances that I would end up with an unused bag are far higher than the chances I would fall in love with something I wouldn't normally gravitate to.
> 
> 
> It's so interesting - I'm so new to MM and the world of bespoke, and it can be quite overwhelming. I'm pretty indecisive and often second-guess myself. However, the more I dive into this world, I feel like the more I have a good understanding of my needs,wants, likes, dislikes, etc. Don't get me wrong - I am still super susceptible to hype, and I imagine I will often question things like size and little details. But I also feel like I'm starting to get a better handle on what it is I'm naturally drawn to and more confident in the overall styles and designs I like best. I'll read all the rave reviews of something like the Minerva, and start delving in to researching it, but I've been able to pull myself out by realizing that the overall style is not one I'm naturally drawn to. I feel like it sounds ridiculous to say (these are "just bags", after all), but I feel weirdly empowered by the growing certainty I see within myself regarding the styles and features I like and dislike.
> I can't wait to get my full-size Victoria, though I know it will be awhile. A Selene is on my list as well, though I'm still not sure about full-size or midi. So, I guess I still have some work to do on that confidence and certainty of knowing what is right for me!


Certainty of style and personal empowerment really go together in my experience. Whether it's a professional or social context, I love the feeling of freedom that comes from exercising confidence - that my expression of style "fits" with my sense of self. So, sure, these are "just bags" - but at the same time they are fine quality and beautiful bags which function well and look exactly the way we find perfect for our needs. Selecting what fits you super well out of all the options is a skill, I think. And a fun thing to learn in this community.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I love the blues but I have so many bags in blue. I also love the green but as you know I have a beautiful Aura in forest green. I love the grape it is gorgeous but I also love the acid and the oranges. These colors are all so gorgeous.


Each of these colors stands so well on its own. Just stunning. The grape, the prussian blue, and that dark green keep crossing my mind in particular. (along with the grey, the yellow, those browns...)
Which style is my conundrum, if I decide to order. I always love a Selene Midi and think it could be lovely in croco. Miss M would also be a classic and I don't currently own one. Or a smaller (for me) bag - like a Zhoe or a Diva.


----------



## orchidmyst

Marco just let me know that black and white croco is also available.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I carried my color block Zhoe legend today to brighten up a yucky day. She was highly complimented.


Gosh this is gorgeous. I love these color blocked bags. I am just so clueless in putting colors like this together. I always admire everyone's amazing color blocked bags. I wish I could come up with something like this. @tenKrat also has some amazing color blocked bags. Stunning.


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> I carried my color block Zhoe legend today to brighten up a yucky day. She was highly complimented.


I love that, especially with the contrast edge paint! I'm planning a color block Zhoe (or Zhoe legend) myself. I never would have even considered color blocking if it weren't for the creativity I saw on this thread!


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> Hello all:
> 
> I was just wondering how long it usually takes to get the bespoke bags. I pulled the trigger in December for 2 bags and have yet to hear anything. I didn't want to bother MM if this is the usual amount of wait time. I am just so excited to see my new bags! Thanks!





tiffanyirene said:


> Hi!  I'm new here, and I was hoping for some help from you very knowledgeable handbag lovers. I stumbled upon this forum and Massaccesi bags in my search for a new bag. I love bags, but I'm very picky. I also don't have a ton of bags. I have one everyday bag at a time that I tend to use for a few years. I can't seem to find anything I like, so I am drawn to being able to customize things and high quality craftsmanship. I'm in my late 20s, so I want something trendy & chic but still very classic/timeless. Also, my price point is around $500 USD.
> Right now, I'm carrying a pretty large Brahmin tote in a chestnut color (they call it toasted). It's a great bag, and I love it, but I'm ready for a change.  It's very durable and has held up extremely well being used every day for the past two years, and I don't baby my bags at all.  I'm looking for something with great durability. I am also looking for something smaller because I have a tendency to overstuff my bags, and there's so much space in this one that it's way too heavy.  The straps are all stretched out, and it hurts my shoulder to carry it for long periods of time.
> I would like a shoulder bag that could also be worn crossbody but doesn't look awkward worn in that style.  I'd like to be able to fit essentials and a few extra things if needed. Color-wise, I want something neutral but fun that I can wear all year long. I was looking at Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Do you have any insight into those? Or another style that fits my criteria?  Also, I was on the "shop" area of the site, and I can see you can order that way.  Is it better to email to place your order?  I see that you can only get Napa leather on the Zhoe Legend if you order through the site.  Can you get other leathers in that style if you email directly?  What kind of leather do you suggest for durability?  I do like the look of Napa, I'm just worried that it will get scuffed/scratched.  I'm definitely not a leather expert at all though, so let me know if I'm thinking of things wrong.
> Sorry for making this sooo long-winded, and thank you so much for your help!!



A warm welcome to the world of Massaccesi! Sorry if I missed anyone else...it is so great to have more join our ranks haha!
Been loving all the discussion, eye candy, and hearing people's plans...it really is a bag journey and it's great we can all do this together.
Here's my Bag of the Day:
Juliet Midi  (shout-out to @djfmn for convincing Marco to make the Midi version of this style!)


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> Doing what you describe above is exactly what prompted me to make my biggest mistakes.* No matter how much people rave about a bag, stick to what you know you like for now*.  Later you can try some new styles.  I have to admit that a couple of times I got caught up in the frenzy and bought bags that I had overlooked because they were not my style and they ended up becoming one of my favorites, like the Little Miss M.  But for the most part you should try to resist that.


Agree with you 100%.  I got caught up in a couple styles that didn't work for me.  I also should have asked for some modifications.  At least I know now!


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> Anytime I even entertain a different/new bag that slippery slope gets really close! I love seeing what others select and all the beautiful photos you all share. It helps me clarify what I know I will wear and still appreciate some amazing and totally unique bags.
> 
> Certainty of style and personal empowerment really go together in my experience. Whether it's a professional or social context, I love the feeling of freedom that comes from exercising confidence - that my expression of style "fits" with my sense of self. So, sure, these are "just bags" - but at the same time they are fine quality and beautiful bags which function well and look exactly the way we find perfect for our needs. Selecting what fits you super well out of all the options is a skill, I think. And a fun thing to learn in this community.



There really is something in the way certainty of style impacts personal empowerment, isn't there? I feel like I've been on a journey in trying to find my personal style, clothing wise, and I'm not there yet. But, I feel like I'm making my way there in really figuring out what works for me with bags. There really is a sense of confidence I feel in being able to see a bag and think that it's gorgeous, I love the leather, color, etc., but that I will not purchase because xxx element does not work for me. Of course, I'm still very prone to falling down that slippery slope of more new bags! I still find myself contemplating bags outside my personal style, mostly because I can see the practicality and functionality of them, despite them not fitting into my personal style. I'm thinking, in particular, of the Angel and Minverva. The outside pockets are elements that I'm not aesthetically drawn to but also so drawn to for practicality purposes. And, I'm not going to lie - there's no guarantee I won't order one of them sometime down the line because I have certainly been known for my curiosity getting the best of me! But if I do, it would be because I see potential in the design and style that I think is worth trying, rather than because I think the bag is one that "fits" in with my style, and there is something there for me in knowing that difference.


----------



## dramaprincess713

eleanors36 said:


> Agree with you 100%.  I got caught up in a couple styles that didn't work for me.  I also should have asked for some modifications.  At least I know now!


As someone super new to MM, I have to say that I find the ability to modify things to better fit our own needs is a game changer! To think that I can never have a middle zip compartment (something I'm not a huge fan of in bags) or that I can always have a short-shoulder carry strap is thrilling.


----------



## southernbelle43

There is also something to be said about the fun of spending a hour designing a bag, agonizing over what leather, lining, etc., putting it on a wish list for a day or two and then deciding you can wait to get it later or not get it at all.  I  find that it works to prevent ordering something I know in my heart is not the best fit for me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tiffanyirene said:


> Hi!  I'm new here, and I was hoping for some help from you very knowledgeable handbag lovers. I stumbled upon this forum and Massaccesi bags in my search for a new bag. I love bags, but I'm very picky. I also don't have a ton of bags. I have one everyday bag at a time that I tend to use for a few years. I can't seem to find anything I like, so I am drawn to being able to customize things and high quality craftsmanship. I'm in my late 20s, so I want something trendy & chic but still very classic/timeless. Also, my price point is around $500 USD.
> 
> Right now, I'm carrying a pretty large Brahmin tote in a chestnut color (they call it toasted). It's a great bag, and I love it, but I'm ready for a change.  It's very durable and has held up extremely well being used every day for the past two years, and I don't baby my bags at all.  I'm looking for something with great durability. I am also looking for something smaller because I have a tendency to overstuff my bags, and there's so much space in this one that it's way too heavy.  The straps are all stretched out, and it hurts my shoulder to carry it for long periods of time.
> 
> I would like a shoulder bag that could also be worn crossbody but doesn't look awkward worn in that style.  I'd like to be able to fit essentials and a few extra things if needed. Color-wise, I want something neutral but fun that I can wear all year long. I was looking at Zhoe and Zhoe Legend. Do you have any insight into those? Or another style that fits my criteria?  Also, I was on the "shop" area of the site, and I can see you can order that way.  Is it better to email to place your order?  I see that you can only get Napa leather on the Zhoe Legend if you order through the site.  Can you get other leathers in that style if you email directly?  What kind of leather do you suggest for durability?  I do like the look of Napa, I'm just worried that it will get scuffed/scratched.  I'm definitely not a leather expert at all though, so let me know if I'm thinking of things wrong.
> 
> Sorry for making this sooo long-winded, and thank you so much for your help!!



Welcome! I'm super new to MM myself, so take what I say with a grain of salt! However, as a fellow daily large-tote person, my first thought was how much do you generally carry? What do you consider your essentials? Whenever I hear that someone carries a large tote on an everyday basis, my first thought is that they are like me and carry a lot. Of course, I realize everyone is different and a lot of people don't carry nearly as much as I do, even if they carry a tote. For me, the Zhoe or Zhoe legend would be too small for an everyday bag. Though, of course, depending on what you carry, it may be perfect!

As far as placing your order, you can certainly place an order on the website. However, I would reach out to Marco - especially if you have questions about the best leather, color, etc. He can also guide you on what styles might be best for you. He is lovely and has been so incredibly patient with me. I emailed him with a super detailed description of what I was looking for (complete with example pictures) and a detailed description of my everyday carry items, as well as potential extras I might want to carry, and he helped me figure out what style would be best.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I was casually window shopping (online, which is so dangerous!) when I got an email from Marco about my Black Friday orders - they are en route and hopefully will reach me on Monday!

Now I have no desire to go back to window shopping for bags. Even though the Loewe Mini Lazo tote that I was looking at looked so lovely... And would definitely fill a hole in my collection.


----------



## Fancyfree

ohmisseevee said:


> I was casually window shopping (online, which is so dangerous!) when I got an email from Marco about my Black Friday orders - they are en route and hopefully will reach me on Monday!
> 
> Now I have no desire to go back to window shopping for bags. Even though the Loewe Mini Lazo tote that I was looking at looked so lovely... And would definitely fill a hole in my collection.


One reason for me not being drawn to any other higher end bag brands after discovering MM, is that I now regard all other brands as being rediculously over-priced


----------



## AliceWondered

I’ve been reading all the posts about the slippery slope with great interest these past couple of days, as I drool over the new croc colours and debate a purchase. I shouldn’t be buying anything, but keep fixating on a Mia or an Iride in vanilla croc, or maybe just a cute little Pheobe in yellow?! And every time I see the Prussian blue I have to repeatedly remind myself that I already have a blue bag with croc, that I love and am planning on carrying often this spring (Polene), and a Pheobe in blue Africa on order that will fill any need for a smaller blue textured bag. 


I’m still quite new to Massaccesi, but not new to falling down rabbit holes, and buying too much (jewelry, gem collecting, and luxury cosmetics to name a few). So I am trying to tread carefully in this Massaccesi wonderland right from the start!


I’ve made a list of the types of bags that would cover all my current lifestyle needs, and have tried to think about how much variety in those categories would please me, as opposed to stressing me out. For me, space and convenience are big factors. I am discovering that having 3-4 bags in use per season works well. This means that the bags not currently in rotation, must fit in the small storage space that I have for them. I need to make each purchase as thoughtfully as I can. 


I ordered an Aurora Midi recently, which I am so excited about! When I was trying to choose leather and colour, I found myself OBSESSING over all the gorgeousness Marco has to offer, and in a painful state of indecision, until I took some time one evening to plan my spring and summer wardrobes. For each outfit I thought about which handbag would best complete the look, whether it was something I already owned or could consider adding. I quickly realized that a black bag with gold hardware, would work better for me than anything else, which means I would carry the Aurora more often in that combo right now than any of the more colourful options. 


I agree that it feels empowering when you figure out what works for YOU- your space, your lifestyle, your personal style. It’s a good feeling. I hope that I end up feeling about my handbags the way I now feel about my fine jewelry collection- it is perfectly “me”, just enough variety, and not too much, with enough room to accommodate future gifts or purchases. 


There we go. I wrote a novella-sized post. Now back to drooling over the croc leathers...


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> There is also something to be said about the fun of spending a hour designing a bag, agonizing over what leather, lining, etc., putting it on a wish list for a day or two and then deciding you can wait to get it later or not get it at all.  I  find that it works to prevent ordering something I know in my heart is not the best fit for me.


Agree.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> @tenKrat , would you mind posting comparison shots of Grande Mia and Zhoe, please?  TIA!


I’ll be glad to post pics for you this evening.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> I was casually window shopping (online, which is so dangerous!) when I got an email from Marco about my Black Friday orders - they are en route and hopefully will reach me on Monday!
> 
> Now I have no desire to go back to window shopping for bags. Even though the Loewe Mini Lazo tote that I was looking at looked so lovely... And would definitely fill a hole in my collection.


 
I can't wait to see the reveals!!!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I carried my color block Zhoe legend today to brighten up a yucky day. She was highly complimented.


Thank you for posting her again!  I love your Crayola bag (that name came to my mind when you showed her the first time).


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> There is also something to be said about the fun of spending a hour designing a bag, agonizing over what leather, lining, etc., putting it on a wish list for a day or two and then deciding you can wait to get it later or not get it at all.  I  find that it works to prevent ordering something I know in my heart is not the best fit for me.



There really is something to be said about that! A great way to keep that MM wishlist at bay (and a skill I think I will constantly be working on strengthening!)


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> A warm welcome to the world of Massaccesi! Sorry if I missed anyone else...it is so great to have more join our ranks haha!
> Been loving all the discussion, eye candy, and hearing people's plans...it really is a bag journey and it's great we can all do this together.
> Here's my Bag of the Day:
> Juliet Midi  (shout-out to @djfmn for convincing Marco to make the Midi version of this style!)
> View attachment 4676308


Wow @christinemliu this is one stunning midi Juliet. Love the leather it is so rich and classy looking.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting her again!  I love your Crayola bag (that name came to my mind when you showed her the first time).


What a great name and btw I call you the Queen of Color blocking. You are so good at it and every time I see one of your gorgeous color block creations I not only drool but I am awe of your creativity.


----------



## djfmn

AliceWondered said:


> I’ve been reading all the posts about the slippery slope with great interest these past couple of days, as I drool over the new croc colours and debate a purchase. I shouldn’t be buying anything, but keep fixating on a Mia or an Iride in vanilla croc, or maybe just a cute little Pheobe in yellow?! And every time I see the Prussian blue I have to repeatedly remind myself that I already have a blue bag with croc, that I love and am planning on carrying often this spring (Polene), and a Pheobe in blue Africa on order that will fill any need for a smaller blue textured bag.
> 
> 
> I’m still quite new to Massaccesi, but not new to falling down rabbit holes, and buying too much (jewelry, gem collecting, and luxury cosmetics to name a few). So I am trying to tread carefully in this Massaccesi wonderland right from the start!
> 
> 
> I’ve made a list of the types of bags that would cover all my current lifestyle needs, and have tried to think about how much variety in those categories would please me, as opposed to stressing me out. For me, space and convenience are big factors. I am discovering that having 3-4 bags in use per season works well. This means that the bags not currently in rotation, must fit in the small storage space that I have for them. I need to make each purchase as thoughtfully as I can.
> 
> 
> I ordered an Aurora Midi recently, which I am so excited about! When I was trying to choose leather and colour, I found myself OBSESSING over all the gorgeousness Marco has to offer, and in a painful state of indecision, until I took some time one evening to plan my spring and summer wardrobes. For each outfit I thought about which handbag would best complete the look, whether it was something I already owned or could consider adding. I quickly realized that a black bag with gold hardware, would work better for me than anything else, which means I would carry the Aurora more often in that combo right now than any of the more colourful options.
> 
> 
> I agree that it feels empowering when you figure out what works for YOU- your space, your lifestyle, your personal style. It’s a good feeling. I hope that I end up feeling about my handbags the way I now feel about my fine jewelry collection- it is perfectly “me”, just enough variety, and not too much, with enough room to accommodate future gifts or purchases.
> 
> 
> There we go. I wrote a novella-sized post. Now back to drooling over the croc leathers...


I also keep reminding myself that I have a beautiful cobalt blue croc Stella so as drawn as I am to the Prussian blue I am getting a different color. When Marco introduced this leather in early 2015 he had very few colors but with this limited production of croco he has so many to choose from. I am loving the grape the acid the oranges and the vanilla is also a very pretty color. 
I have also loved this leather and am deciding between a midi Alexia and a Mia. 
Here is a photo of my Prussian blue Stella from 2015.


----------



## Greenredapple

djfmn said:


> I also keep reminding myself that I have a beautiful cobalt blue croc Stella so as drawn as I am to the Prussian blue I am getting a different color. When Marco introduced this leather in early 2015 he had very few colors but with this limited production of croco he has so many to choose from. I am loving the grape the acid the oranges and the vanilla is also a very pretty color.
> I have also loved this leather and am deciding between a midi Alexia and a Mia.
> Here is a photo of my Prussian blue Stella from 2015.



What a georgeous shade of blue!


----------



## tiffanyirene

dignatius said:


> I can't speak to the Zhoe Legend as I've never owned one but I've read that the center compartment is smaller than the Zhoe's and the additional compartments are really suited for flat or slender items like a phone.   Seems rather limiting to me so I would recommend the Zhoe over the Legend unless you really like the look of the Legend.
> 
> Other options for durability:
> I would rate Pebbled and Verona high in durability with Verona edging out Pebbled overall because it is a tad lighter to carry.  The texture on those leathers hide all sins!
> If you prefer a smooth look, then take a look at Pompei.  Similar to Napa but much firmer and resists scratches like anything.   The bag will also hold its shape very, very well.



I looked at them a little more, and I'm leaning more toward the Zoe and maybe adding a back pocket.  Thank you for you leather suggestions!  I'll use these as a guide and also ask Marco his thoughts if/when I order


----------



## tiffanyirene

ohmisseevee said:


> If it helps, I ordered a Zhoe for my very first MM bag and I love it! The cuoio toscano leather is what I ended up going with (just fell in love with that gorgeous color) and it is incredibly spacious inside. I also liked the idea that the leather would age very well, developing a patina over time. I have many pictures in the MM reference thread (this post and the post after), and I also have a mod shot in this thread (here).



Thank you for sharing photos. That bag is STUNNING!  I loveee the color.  Also, the mod shot is great because we are about the same height. I feel much better about buying online when I can see pics of a bag on someone else.


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> Marco just let me know that black and white croco is also available.



Thanks!  I was wondering if the black was available.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry for the double post - wanted to share one last photo, this one a mod shot. (I have found several in this thread, which are monumentally helpful for determining the sizing of the bags. Measurements are great, but it's helpful to see them "in real life", so to speak.)
> 
> For reference, I'm 5'2" and have an athletic build (I wear size 8/10 in most clothes). I consider myself a small person, so even medium-sized handbags can be overwhelming on my frame. The Zhoe is VERY close to the "perfect" size bag for me.
> 
> I have the adjustable strap at the "longest" setting, and I usually wear it crossbody with this length.  The strap drop is 22" and the length is roughly 46" from buckle to buckle.  Strap width is 1.2", compared to the default strap width of 0.8" - you can see a comparison of the two in the last photo in my post in the reference pictures thread.
> 
> View attachment 4597735


Fantastic shot! Bag and outfit!


----------



## tiffanyirene

dramaprincess713 said:


> Welcome! I'm super new to MM myself, so take what I say with a grain of salt! However, as a fellow daily large-tote person, my first thought was how much do you generally carry? What do you consider your essentials? Whenever I hear that someone carries a large tote on an everyday basis, my first thought is that they are like me and carry a lot. Of course, I realize everyone is different and a lot of people don't carry nearly as much as I do, even if they carry a tote. For me, the Zhoe or Zhoe legend would be too small for an everyday bag. Though, of course, depending on what you carry, it may be perfect!
> 
> As far as placing your order, you can certainly place an order on the website. However, I would reach out to Marco - especially if you have questions about the best leather, color, etc. He can also guide you on what styles might be best for you. He is lovely and has been so incredibly patient with me. I emailed him with a super detailed description of what I was looking for (complete with example pictures) and a detailed description of my everyday carry items, as well as potential extras I might want to carry, and he helped me figure out what style would be best.



I think my problem with carrying such a large tote is that I don't have a lot of essentials, but I will let the bag fill up with junk that makes it heavy.  I can get away with my keys, a small coin pouch, glasses/sunglasses case, my phone, and other small things like pens, bobby pins, etc.  Right now though, I have a bunch of receipts, coins that have fallen to the bottom, multiple pairs of sunglasses, an umbrella, a huge wallet I never use... I'm just not good at cleaning it out when it gets messy, and stuff accumulates.  Ar least with a smaller bag, I'll be forced to keep it orderly. That's my hope anyway...lol. 

I definitely think I'll be emailing Marco when I go to order.  From everything I'm reading, he's great to work with and goes to lengths to make everyone super happy with their choices!


----------



## southernbelle43

tiffanyirene said:


> I think my problem with carrying such a large tote is that I don't have a lot of essentials, but I will let the bag fill up with junk that makes it heavy.  I can get away with my keys, a small coin pouch, glasses/sunglasses case, my phone, and other small things like pens, bobby pins, etc.  Right now though, I have a bunch of receipts, coins that have fallen to the bottom, multiple pairs of sunglasses, an umbrella, a huge wallet I never use... I'm just not good at cleaning it out when it gets messy, and stuff accumulates.  Ar least with a smaller bag, I'll be forced to keep it orderly. That's my hope anyway...lol.
> 
> I definitely think I'll be emailing Marco when I go to order.  From everything I'm reading, he's great to work with and goes to lengths to make everyone super happy with their choices!


You will love Marco!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am updating the leather weight list. Cuoio Toscano was left off. Here is what Marco says about this leather.

"Cuoio Toscano is in quite heavy. That's due by its thickness / consistency. It's in fact cowhide, not calf. Compared to Vacchetta (same family) Cuoio Toscano is much more flexible / much less stiff.
In our list Cuoio Toscano can be placed in line with Pebbled calf."


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @southernbelle43, can you please ask Marco where Cuoio Toscano belongs on the weight list in the reference thread?


Sorry it took me so long to answer you. I just missed this post with all the darn pop up ads! I updated the list. It is fairly heavy.


----------



## Kimbashop

girliegirl said:


> Verona Black- it’s going to be a great staple!


I think you will be happy with it. I have a midi-Juliet in Bordeaux Verona and the leather is so durable. I particularly like Verona in the black color. Can't wait to see your backpack!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am updating the leather weight list. Cuoio Toscano was left off. Here is what Marco says about this leather.
> 
> "Cuoio Toscano is in quite heavy. That's due by its thickness / consistency. It's in fact cowhide, not calf. Compared to Vacchetta (same family) Cuoio Toscano is much more flexible / much less stiff.
> In our list Cuoio Toscano can be placed in line with Pebbled calf."


Thank you so much, @southernbelle43, you've saved me from making a couple of big /heavy mistakes! I have been convinced that Cuoio Toscano was quite lightweight, imagining it to be sort of half way between Vacchetta and Tuscania.


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> I’ve been reading all the posts about the slippery slope with great interest these past couple of days, as I drool over the new croc colours and debate a purchase. I shouldn’t be buying anything, but keep fixating on a Mia or an Iride in vanilla croc, or maybe just a cute little Pheobe in yellow?! And every time I see the Prussian blue I have to repeatedly remind myself that I already have a blue bag with croc, that I love and am planning on carrying often this spring (Polene), and a Pheobe in blue Africa on order that will fill any need for a smaller blue textured bag.
> 
> 
> I’m still quite new to Massaccesi, but not new to falling down rabbit holes, and buying too much (jewelry, gem collecting, and luxury cosmetics to name a few). So I am trying to tread carefully in this Massaccesi wonderland right from the start!
> 
> 
> I’ve made a list of the types of bags that would cover all my current lifestyle needs, and have tried to think about how much variety in those categories would please me, as opposed to stressing me out. For me, space and convenience are big factors. I am discovering that having 3-4 bags in use per season works well. This means that the bags not currently in rotation, must fit in the small storage space that I have for them. I need to make each purchase as thoughtfully as I can.
> 
> 
> I ordered an Aurora Midi recently, which I am so excited about! When I was trying to choose leather and colour, I found myself OBSESSING over all the gorgeousness Marco has to offer, and in a painful state of indecision, until I took some time one evening to plan my spring and summer wardrobes. For each outfit I thought about which handbag would best complete the look, whether it was something I already owned or could consider adding. I quickly realized that a black bag with gold hardware, would work better for me than anything else, which means I would carry the Aurora more often in that combo right now than any of the more colourful options.
> 
> 
> I agree that it feels empowering when you figure out what works for YOU- your space, your lifestyle, your personal style. It’s a good feeling. I hope that I end up feeling about my handbags the way I now feel about my fine jewelry collection- it is perfectly “me”, just enough variety, and not too much, with enough room to accommodate future gifts or purchases.
> 
> 
> There we go. I wrote a novella-sized post. Now back to drooling over the croc leathers...



Loving all of these posts about how people choose their bags, what works with their style, etc. Just adding something to the mix: 

Sometimes I don't fall in love with a bag right away. In fact, sometimes I have the opposite reaction to a bag, as in "'that would never work for me because I'm not a fan of X." And then, I will see a  bag modeled, or in a different size, leather, or color, and something clicks. 

This is what happened to me when the midi-Aurora was introduced. I'm not a structured bag person (unless they are really small, then I adore them). I am not an asymmetrical design person (I'm a bit obsessed with symmetry, to a fault). But then I saw a picture of it in a color that I have been obsessing over (Octane), in a leather that I love (Pompei), and modeled both as a hand-carry and on the shoulder. Everything just kind of came together for me: I recognized enough of myself in the bag yet also realized it would add something new to my style. I bought the sample, and bag love ensued: The bag is more structured than any other bag I have in the same size, yet I love and appreciate the added style it brings to my wardrobe; and I have come to adore the asymmetrical design, appreciating the fact that it is well-crafted and well-balanced in terms of the hardware placement. The color is beyond what I envisioned through the photos, and the Pompei is lightweight and flexible, yet smooth and durable. And the craftmanship on the bag is extraordinary. I marvel at the precise stitches, edges, and seams as well as the design details. In short, major, major bag love over a style I once thought was not for me (and now I'm thinking of ordering the smaller size)! 

I will also say that every time I carry this bag I receive endless compliments on it. A friend who I ran into at the grocery store stopped in the middle of our conversation to say, "that is a beautiful bag!" At a social event, friend from work started petting the bag and then rested her cheek on it, inviting others to touch the bag! LOL. 

@AliceWondered, I hope you love your midi-Aurora as much as I do!


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> Loving all of these posts about how people choose their bags, what works with their style, etc. Just adding something to the mix:
> 
> Sometimes I don't fall in love with a bag right away. In fact, sometimes I have the opposite reaction to a bag, as in "'that would never work for me because I'm not a fan of X." And then, I will see a  bag modeled, or in a different size, leather, or color, and something clicks.
> 
> This is what happened to me when the midi-Aurora was introduced. I'm not a structured bag person (unless they are really small, then I adore them). I am not an asymmetrical design person (I'm a bit obsessed with symmetry, to a fault). But then I saw a picture of it in a color that I have been obsessing over (Octane), in a leather that I love (Pompei), and modeled both as a hand-carry and on the shoulder. Everything just kind of came together for me: I recognized enough of myself in the bag yet also realized it would add something new to my style. I bought the sample, and bag love ensued: The bag is more structured than any other bag I have in the same size, yet I love and appreciate the added style it brings to my wardrobe; and I have come to adore the asymmetrical design, appreciating the fact that it is well-crafted and well-balanced in terms of the hardware placement. The color is beyond what I envisioned through the photos, and the Pompei is lightweight and flexible, yet smooth and durable. And the craftmanship on the bag is extraordinary. I marvel at the precise stitches, edges, and seams as well as the design details. In short, major, major bag love over a style I once thought was not for me (and now I'm thinking of ordering the smaller size)!
> 
> I will also say that every time I carry this bag I receive endless compliments on it. A friend who I ran into at the grocery store stopped in the middle of our conversation to say, "that is a beautiful bag!" At a social event, friend from work started petting the bag and then rested her cheek on it, inviting others to touch the bag! LOL.
> 
> @AliceWondered, I hope you love your midi-Aurora as much as I do!



Thanks! I have looked at your lovely mod shots of the octane Aurora Midi over and over again, and am in deep love with this bag! It looks to be a perfect style for me, and I can’t wait!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @southernbelle43, you've saved me from making a couple of big mistakes! I have been convinced that Cuoio Toscano was quite lightweight, imagining it to be sort of half way between Vacchetta and Tuscania.


Well I am glad I got it on there in time!  I thought that it was fairly lightweight as well from so earlier post that I saw?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @southernbelle43, you've saved me from making a couple of big mistakes! I have been convinced that Cuoio Toscano was quite lightweight, imagining it to be sort of half way between Vacchetta and Tuscania.


I also thought it was lightweight! I’m disappointed.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I also thought it was lightweight! I’m disappointed.


What we need is more Tuscania choices! The more of us who ask for Tuscania, the more we will get 
_
"Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather.... *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> Thanks! I have looked at your lovely mod shots of the octane Aurora Midi over and over again, and am in deep love with this bag! It looks to be a perfect style for me, and I can’t wait!


What color and leather did you decide to order? I think this bag would be great in so many different leathers.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> What we need is more Tuscania choices! The more of us who ask for Tuscania, the more we will get
> _
> "Tannery has other Tuscania colors that we could add to our collection but honestly requests are extremely low for that kind of leather. Tuscania skins are huge (1 skin is enough to produce 4 or even 5 bags!) so I usually avoid to add new Tuscania colors now that interest is so low. If there will be interest by more customers I'll be more than happy to restart investing on that leather.... *Even 3 requests will be enough to order a new color*."_


I would be VERY interested in the wine/burgundy color that he once stocked. (or a new color like red or some bright blue).


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> I would be VERY interested in the wine/burgundy color that he once stocked. (or a new color like red or some bright blue).


PLEASE tell Marco,- I want the wine/burgundy too!


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> What color and leather did you decide to order? I think this bag would be great in so many different leathers.



I decided on black Nappa with a light blue lining, and gold hardware. Simple and classic.


----------



## jaspearl

I gave in to temptation. I asked Marco for a Zhoe Legend in nude Croco and glitter everose pompei. The bent flap bothers me, so Marco suggested attaching the bag strap to the side of the bag  and also making the flap narrower.

The pics below are of my silver Python with glitter silver (I think!) Pompei Zhoe Legend. I like compartments in my bags. And I love shiny bags. I know croco is not shiny, but it is unique... note the bent flap... I gave up using the pompei strap coz it caused my flap to bend even more. So I bought a ribbon instead.

Anyway, I will look forward to a modified Zhoe Legend!


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> I decided on black Nappa with a light blue lining, and gold hardware. Simple and classic.


That will be stunning! I love Marco's black Nappa leather. I've worn my black Nappa Modena almost every day for work and it still looks beautiful after months of wear. And the light blue and gold are such classy choices. Both will pop against that deeply saturated,  shiny leather -- I chose the lilac lining and I get a thrill every time I unzip the bag and see the light purple pop against the black. I also think that your choices will also make for a good handle-carry dress bag should you wish to use it that way. Mine is a bit too casual for that.


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo 
I included a Daphne in these comparison shots for you because I know you have one in green ray nappa. Hopefully, seeing the Daphne, too, will give you a much better idea of Grande Mia’s size. 

Daphne and Grande Mia have about the same capacity (both medium size), with Daphne having just a tiny bit more room with her more boxy shape versus Grande Mia’s tapered one. 

Left to right, in order of size: Daphne in cappuccino pebbled; Grande Mia in dark brown iridescent Caiman calf; Zhoe in purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa


----------



## orchidmyst

I just got my big white box yesterday.
My order was split in 2 boxes and I thought I'd take pictures when both boxed arrived but with the croco deadline coming up soon, I thought I'd take pictures first before the second box arrives.

Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei



Grande Mia in Cream Nappa for comparison



Aurora Midi on the left and Grande Mia on the right





They are very similar in size. The base of the Grande Mia is a bit shorter but the top of the bag has the same length. The Aurora Midi would definitely be very heavy if you choose a leather like vacchetta.

Modena Midi in Dark Amethyst Metallic


Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb for comparison



Modena Midi on the left and Victoria Midi on the right.
They are very similar in size


----------



## orchidmyst

Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap



Comparison pics:

From left to right:
Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi



From bottom to top:
Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi



From left to right:
Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena


From left to right:
Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena



From bottom to top:
Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> I just got my big white box yesterday.
> My order was split in 2 boxes and I thought I'd take pictures when both boxed arrived but with the croco deadline coming up soon, I thought I'd take pictures first.
> 
> Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4676745
> 
> 
> Grande Mia in Cream Nappa for comparison
> View attachment 4676750
> 
> 
> Aurora Midi in the left and Grande Mia on the right
> View attachment 4676748
> 
> View attachment 4676749
> 
> 
> They are very similar in size. The base of the Grande Mia is a bit shorter but the top of the bag has the same length. The Aurora Midi would definitely be very heavy if you choose a leather like vacchetta.
> 
> Modena Midi in Dark Amethyst Metallic
> View attachment 4676753
> 
> Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb for comparison
> View attachment 4676756
> 
> 
> Modena Midi on the left and Victoria Midi on the right.
> They are very similar in size
> View attachment 4676754
> 
> View attachment 4676755


Beautiful choices! I love the Aurora midi in the Everose glitter. And I think you might have the first midi-Modena reveal. I really love that metallic with the studs and zips. Curious about what you think about the size.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful choices! I love the Aurora midi in the Everose glitter. And I think you might have the first midi-Modena reveal. I really love that metallic with the studs and zips. Curious about what you think about the size.


I changed the style of some of the bags before they went in production so I was able to get the Modena Midi and Little Minerva and Aurora Midi first. 

The Modena Midi is extremely light. Although the straps aren't adjustable, it's at a very comfortable length for carrying by hand or on your shoulder.
I would recommend adding a flat pocket on the back panel. I find the front pockets more decorative as the size is useful for putting small things like a lip balm only.

For those interested, I find the Little Minerva a great alternative to the popular Penelope Messenger. I like the look of the Minerva more and having the shorter strap option is really nice.

As for the Aurora Midi, when Marco came out with the Aurora, I keep trying to convince him that a larger size would be great and mid-size bag lovers would definitely buy it. I'm glad he that he did come out with the larger size as the design is so pretty. I know the smaller Aurora would be too small for me to use everyday but this larger Midi bag is very spacious. . Again I recommend getting a flat pocket on the back panel.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is another pictures of the Modena Midi to show you the amazing work of Marco and his team.
The pocket on the back panel has a curved top to match the curved front!





I can't imagine the extra work needed to make it look like that.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jaspearl said:


> I gave in to temptation. I asked Marco for a Zhoe Legend in nude Croco and glitter everose pompei. The bent flap bothers me, so Marco suggested attaching the bag strap to the side of the bag  and also making the flap narrower.
> 
> The pics below are of my silver Python with glitter silver (I think!) Pompei Zhoe Legend. I like compartments in my bags. And I love shiny bags. I know croco is not shiny, but it is unique... note the bent flap... I gave up using the pompei strap coz it caused my flap to bend even more. So I bought a ribbon instead.
> 
> Anyway, I will look forward to a modified Zhoe Legend!


The bent flap would bother me too, but goodness, that python and silver combo is gorgeous!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> I included a Daphne in these comparison shots for you because I know you have one in green ray nappa. Hopefully, seeing the Daphne, too, will give you a much better idea of Grande Mia’s size.
> 
> Daphne and Grande Mia have about the same capacity (both medium size), with Daphne having just a tiny bit more room with her more boxy shape versus Grande Mia’s tapered one.
> 
> Left to right, in order of size: Daphne in cappuccino pebbled; Grande Mia in dark brown iridescent Caiman calf; Zhoe in purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa
> View attachment 4676727
> 
> View attachment 4676728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676731


 Thanks for these photos! I feel silly asking this because the answer seems quite clear from the photos, but can the Grande Mia hold more than the Zhoe? I hadn't considered the Grande Mia before because I'm not really a top handle girl, but I realized it come with a longer strap too, which is making me reconsider the Grande Mia...


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> Here is another pictures of the Modena Midi to show you the amazing work of Marco and his team.
> The pocket on the back panel has a curved top to match the curved front!
> View attachment 4676799
> 
> View attachment 4676800
> 
> 
> I can't imagine the extra work needed to make it look like that.


stunning work. I love the idea of a back pocket on the Modena. I have the regular size and having a back pocket would prove really useful


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> What a great name and btw I call you the Queen of Color blocking. You are so good at it and every time I see one of your gorgeous color block creations I not only drool but I am awe of your creativity.


Thank you, D!


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for these photos! I feel silly asking this because the answer seems quite clear from the photos, but can the Grande Mia hold more than the Zhoe? I hadn't considered the Grande Mia before because I'm not really a top handle girl, but I realized it come with a longer strap too, which is making me reconsider the Grande Mia...


Yes, just a little more.


----------



## christinemliu

AliceWondered said:


> I’ve been reading all the posts about the slippery slope with great interest these past couple of days, as I drool over the new croc colours and debate a purchase. I shouldn’t be buying anything, but keep fixating on a Mia or an Iride in vanilla croc, or maybe just a cute little Pheobe in yellow?! And every time I see the Prussian blue I have to repeatedly remind myself that I already have a blue bag with croc, that I love and am planning on carrying often this spring (Polene), and a Pheobe in blue Africa on order that will fill any need for a smaller blue textured bag.
> I’m still quite new to Massaccesi, but not new to falling down rabbit holes, and buying too much (jewelry, gem collecting, and luxury cosmetics to name a few). So I am trying to tread carefully in this Massaccesi wonderland right from the start!
> I’ve made a list of the types of bags that would cover all my current lifestyle needs, and have tried to think about how much variety in those categories would please me, as opposed to stressing me out. For me, space and convenience are big factors. I am discovering that having 3-4 bags in use per season works well. This means that the bags not currently in rotation, must fit in the small storage space that I have for them. I need to make each purchase as thoughtfully as I can.
> I ordered an Aurora Midi recently, which I am so excited about! When I was trying to choose leather and colour, I found myself OBSESSING over all the gorgeousness Marco has to offer, and in a painful state of indecision, until I took some time one evening to plan my spring and summer wardrobes. For each outfit I thought about which handbag would best complete the look, whether it was something I already owned or could consider adding. I quickly realized that a black bag with gold hardware, would work better for me than anything else, which means I would carry the Aurora more often in that combo right now than any of the more colourful options.
> I agree that it feels empowering when you figure out what works for YOU- your space, your lifestyle, your personal style. It’s a good feeling. I hope that I end up feeling about my handbags the way I now feel about my fine jewelry collection- it is perfectly “me”, just enough variety, and not too much, with enough room to accommodate future gifts or purchases.
> There we go. I wrote a novella-sized post. Now back to drooling over the croc leathers...


I totally agree with your post! And speaking of drool:


tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> I included a Daphne in these comparison shots for you because I know you have one in green ray nappa. Hopefully, seeing the Daphne, too, will give you a much better idea of Grande Mia’s size.
> Daphne and Grande Mia have about the same capacity (both medium size), with Daphne having just a tiny bit more room with her more boxy shape versus Grande Mia’s tapered one.
> Left to right, in order of size: Daphne in cappuccino pebbled; Grande Mia in dark brown iridescent Caiman calf; Zhoe in purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa
> View attachment 4676727
> 
> View attachment 4676728
> 
> View attachment 4676731


All super gorgeous...but somehow that Daphne makes my heart pitter-patter...



orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap
> View attachment 4676757
> 
> Comparison pics:
> From left to right:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676761
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676762
> 
> From left to right:
> Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676758
> 
> From left to right:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676760
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676759


Whoa @orchidmyst! Seeing your photos literally made my jaw drop. The leather smell must be intoxicating! Which one will go on her maiden voyage first? All amazing...thank you also for the awesome comparison shots. I didn't realize the Little Athena is similar and possibly a bit bigger than the Juliet Midi?

And along with the wonderful discussion about the design process...it really is true: combining style, beauty, leather, and functionality IS empowering and it's a process. Like @Kimbashop said, sometimes it's trying out a style before knowing if we like it....along with this, since some leathers soften and change over time, gaining patina or becoming more smooshy, sometimes I fall in love with a bag the more I use it for this reason as well. It's a journey because our needs and our likes change over time. I remember fumbling to find my wallet or phone and realizing my bag at the time was making my life more difficult. That was back when I thought one purse fits all year haha. It was really a lightbulb moment when I realized different bags are needed for different occasions...and I totally agree, how great does it feel when your handbag works for you, meets your needs, does what you want it to do, and looks and ages beautifully while doing this! I remember reading that one of the reasons we love our handbags is because "she's" with us all the time, holding our dear possessions. Definitely like our "soulmate"...which is why it's genius Marco named a bag with that style. Coincidentally, it's in my avatar .


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> I totally agree with your post! And speaking of drool:
> 
> All super gorgeous...but somehow that Daphne makes my heart pitter-patter...
> 
> 
> Whoa @orchidmyst! Seeing your photos literally made my jaw drop. The leather smell must be intoxicating! Which one will go on her maiden voyage first? All amazing...thank you also for the awesome comparison shots. I didn't realize the Little Athena is similar and possibly a bit bigger than the Juliet Midi?
> 
> And along with the wonderful discussion about the design process...it really is true: combining style, beauty, leather, and functionality IS empowering and it's a process. Like @Kimbashop said, sometimes it's trying out a style before knowing if we like it....along with this, since some leathers soften and change over time, gaining patina or becoming more smooshy, sometimes I fall in love with a bag the more I use it for this reason as well. It's a journey because our needs and our likes change over time. I remember fumbling to find my wallet or phone and realizing my bag at the time was making my life more difficult. That was back when I thought one purse fits all year haha. It was really a lightbulb moment when I realized different bags are needed for different occasions...and I totally agree, how great does it feel when your handbag works for you, meets your needs, does what you want it to do, and looks and ages beautifully while doing this! I remember reading that one of the reasons we love our handbags is because "she's" with us all the time, holding our dear possessions. Definitely like our "soulmate"...which is why it's genius Marco named a bag with that style. Coincidentally, it's in my avatar .



I thought I would use the Aurora Midi first but actually used the Little Minerva, carried messenger style. Somehow the style of the Aurora Midi seems like a special occasions bag regardless of whatever leather is used. 
As for the Little Minerva, I really wanted to compare it to the Minerva Midi and the Theia that I carry messenger style all the time. The conclusion is I still need the Minerva Midi or Theia to carry all my junk but prefer the Little Minerva instead of the Penelope or Penelope Messenger. when I can carry less. It looks very petite but can hold a lot.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for these photos! I feel silly asking this because the answer seems quite clear from the photos, but can the Grande Mia hold more than the Zhoe? I hadn't considered the Grande Mia before because I'm not really a top handle girl, but I realized it come with a longer strap too, which is making me reconsider the Grande Mia...


If you are really going to order the Grande Mia, keep in mind that it doesn't come with the top zip closure under the flap like the Zhoe. I think Zhoe is the only bag that has a top zip closure under the flap by default, so you will have to add this if it is necessary for extra security.
Also the rings to the detachable strap only come on the top handle, like the Mia. If you want to have interior strap hooking, like the Zhoe, you will have to let Marco know.
Another thing to think about is the flap closure. Since the Zhoe has a magnetic closure, it's less likely to get scratched, unlike the Grande Mia.
As for the strap, you can make it longer or shorter to suit your preference. I recommend asking Marco to punch extra holes if you order it longer.


----------



## Kylacove

jaspearl said:


> I gave in to temptation. I asked Marco for a Zhoe Legend in nude Croco and glitter everose pompei. The bent flap bothers me, so Marco suggested attaching the bag strap to the side of the bag  and also making the flap narrower.
> 
> The pics below are of my silver Python with glitter silver (I think!) Pompei Zhoe Legend. I like compartments in my bags. And I love shiny bags. I know croco is not shiny, but it is unique... note the bent flap... I gave up using the pompei strap coz it caused my flap to bend even more. So I bought a ribbon instead.
> 
> Anyway, I will look forward to a modified Zhoe Legend!


Interesting. I have 4 Zhoe legends and none of the flaps are bent like that. Not even my pompei one.


----------



## tiffanyirene

Do any of you have a bag in Tangerine Cuoio Toscano?  I'm drawn to the color on the swatch, but I'm not sure if it would be too bright on a whole bag.  I tried to search here for a picture of one, but I couldn't find anything.  Is it a color that could be worn all year long with a lot of stuff, or is it too much?


----------



## Kylacove

orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap
> View attachment 4676757
> 
> 
> Comparison pics:
> 
> From left to right:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676761
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676762
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676758
> 
> From left to right:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676760
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676759


The midi Athena seems as wide as the midi Juliet but there is a 1.2 inch difference in the online measurements. If true midi Athena could work for me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> If you are really going to order the Grande Mia, keep in mind that it doesn't come with the top zip closure under the flap like the Zhoe. I think Zhoe is the only bag that has a top zip closure under the flap by default, so you will have to add this if it is necessary for extra security.
> Also the rings to the detachable strap only come on the top handle, like the Mia. If you want to have interior strap hooking, like the Zhoe, you will have to let Marco know.
> Another thing to think about is the flap closure. Since the Zhoe has a magnetic closure, it's less likely to get scratched, unlike the Grande Mia.
> As for the strap, you can make it longer or shorter to suit your preference. I recommend asking Marco to punch extra holes if you order it longer.



I'm not sure if the design I have in mind would be better suited for the Zhoe or the Mia - I'm going to have to get Marco's input on it. Aesthetics are important to me (as they are to everyone, I realize), so I'll go with whatever he feels will suit it best. Even if I don't go with the Grande Mia for this one though, I will be keeping it in mind for the future. I actually don't really like zip closures, so that is a plus for me, as far as the Grande Mia is concerned! 

Also, @orchidmyst, what lovely new additions you have! They are all beautiful, but that tweed bag... I was thisclose to purchasing something in that tweed leather but didn't since I just got a tweed bag (and really, I don't need two tweed bags). Still, I love the look of it, and I won't lie - I've contemplated, more than once, ordering something in tweed leather anyway.


----------



## msd_bags

jaspearl said:


> I gave in to temptation. I asked Marco for a Zhoe Legend in nude Croco and glitter everose pompei. The bent flap bothers me, so Marco suggested attaching the bag strap to the side of the bag  and also making the flap narrower.
> 
> The pics below are of my silver Python with glitter silver (I think!) Pompei Zhoe Legend. I like compartments in my bags. And I love shiny bags. I know croco is not shiny, but it is unique... note the bent flap... I gave up using the pompei strap coz it caused my flap to bend even more. So I bought a ribbon instead.
> 
> Anyway, I will look forward to a modified Zhoe Legend!


Wow, would love to see your order when it arrives!  I think I will also like the strap to be on the outer side of the bag.


orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap
> View attachment 4676757
> 
> 
> Comparison pics:
> 
> From left to right:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676761
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676762
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676758
> 
> From left to right:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676760
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676759


Jaw dropping MM goodies!!

I really like that tweed Little Minerva!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> And along with the wonderful discussion about the design process...it really is true: combining style, beauty, leather, and functionality IS empowering and it's a process. Like @Kimbashop said, sometimes it's trying out a style before knowing if we like it....along with this, since some leathers soften and change over time, gaining patina or becoming more smooshy, sometimes I fall in love with a bag the more I use it for this reason as well. It's a journey because our needs and our likes change over time. I remember fumbling to find my wallet or phone and realizing my bag at the time was making my life more difficult. That was back when I thought one purse fits all year haha. It was really a lightbulb moment when I realized different bags are needed for different occasions...and I totally agree, how great does it feel when your handbag works for you, meets your needs, does what you want it to do, and looks and ages beautifully while doing this! I remember reading that one of the reasons we love our handbags is because "she's" with us all the time, holding our dear possessions. Definitely like our "soulmate"...which is why it's genius Marco named a bag with that style. Coincidentally, it's in my avatar .



I'm so glad I'm not the only one that finds it empowering. I thought it sounded silly and frivolous when I said that, but there really IS something about it! I do agree with @Kimbashop that sometimes trying something new is just what we need as well. I'm finding that more than anything, I'm most drawn to the leather or potential leather combinations itself, and from there, finding the best bag that suits that leather and also meets my needs. I definitely foresee that some bags that aren't my style at the moment just might become so with the right leathers!

It really is amazing how much a "bad" bag can make your life so much more difficult. I had a Speedy B 35 that I thought was going to be perfect because it was big and had a shoulder strap. Turns out the size and shoulder strap made the bag fold in on itself in a way that I found it incredibly difficult to get in and out of, and the strap always felt like it was going to fall off my shoulder. I gave it several tries because I wanted to LOVE this bag, but it ended up being so irritating and frustrating experience to use. It honestly made me start my day in an annoyed mood since I commute to work, and I would start the day struggling to open my bag to get out my train pass and struggle to keep the bag on my shoulder during the commute. And yet, I kept holding on to it and trying to use it because I had such preconceived notions of it that I wanted it to fulfill. Finally letting go of that bag was like a huge sigh of relief. I am so so much happier to use my bags that I don't actually work for me!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> I included a Daphne in these comparison shots for you because I know you have one in green ray nappa. Hopefully, seeing the Daphne, too, will give you a much better idea of Grande Mia’s size.
> 
> Daphne and Grande Mia have about the same capacity (both medium size), with Daphne having just a tiny bit more room with her more boxy shape versus Grande Mia’s tapered one.
> 
> Left to right, in order of size: Daphne in cappuccino pebbled; Grande Mia in dark brown iridescent Caiman calf; Zhoe in purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa
> View attachment 4676727
> 
> View attachment 4676728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676731



Thank you sooo much, @tenKrat!  These are so helpful! 
It looks like Mia is just about an inch taller than Zhoe?  Zhoe is my perfect size.  I had not noticed that there isn't a lot of difference with the Daphne.    Thanks again!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> The midi Athena seems as wide as the midi Juliet but there is a 1.2 inch difference in the online measurements. If true midi Athena could work for me.


There's a midi Athena???  I thought


orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap
> View attachment 4676757
> 
> 
> Comparison pics:
> 
> From left to right:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676761
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676762
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676758
> 
> From left to right:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676760
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676759



What an incredible haul!!! I bet it felt like Christmas!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## orchidmyst

Kylacove said:


> The midi Athena seems as wide as the midi Juliet but there is a 1.2 inch difference in the online measurements. If true midi Athena could work for me.


They really are very similar in size.
The Juliet Midi is 24cm at the top while the bottom is 27cm.
The Little Athena is 28cm from top and 26cm at bottom.
I'd say the measurements on the website are about right.
The Little Athena may be taller but the top zipper is like about 1cm below the top of the bag.
Also, the Little Athena is more rigid while the Juliet Midi would be more slouchy, making it look more wide so they end up about the same size.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm not sure if the design I have in mind would be better suited for the Zhoe or the Mia - I'm going to have to get Marco's input on it. Aesthetics are important to me (as they are to everyone, I realize), so I'll go with whatever he feels will suit it best. Even if I don't go with the Grande Mia for this one though, I will be keeping it in mind for the future. I actually don't really like zip closures, so that is a plus for me, as far as the Grande Mia is concerned!
> 
> Also, @orchidmyst, what lovely new additions you have! They are all beautiful, but that tweed bag... I was thisclose to purchasing something in that tweed leather but didn't since I just got a tweed bag (and really, I don't need two tweed bags). Still, I love the look of it, and I won't lie - I've contemplated, more than once, ordering something in tweed leather anyway.


The tweed calf doesn't feel fluffy or anything. It does not feel like anything that you would expect leather to feel like. To my eye, it looks like nubuk (nubuck?) with the tweed pattern printed on top. Since the tweed print is more shiny, there gives a contrast in the texture.

My advice with Marco's special limited edition leathers is to get something small like Phoebe/Flora/Penelope since you have something similar. It's been a while and you've still been thinking about it. When it's out of stock, you'd really regret it. The panic we had when Marco said he was closing down out of the blue last year made most of his old customers kind of go crazy with ordering after he was able to continue his business. To be honest, you never know if he'll suddenly say he has to close again. I'm not trying to scare you into a purchase but the reality is his bags are luxury goods and the market isn't doing well.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kylacove said:


> The midi Athena seems as wide as the midi Juliet but there is a 1.2 inch difference in the online measurements. If true midi Athena could work for me.


I have both but have neither with me to measure. . it seems like little Athena (mine are in messenger style) hold more and are more easy for me to organize than midi Juliette.   Little Athena is one of my true faves.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> The tweed calf doesn't feel fluffy or anything. It does not feel like anything that you would expect leather to feel like. To my eye, it looks like nubuk (nubuck?) with the tweed pattern printed on top. Since the tweed print is more shiny, there gives a contrast in the texture.
> 
> My advice with Marco's special limited edition leathers is to get something small like Phoebe/Flora/Penelope since you have something similar. It's been a while and you've still been thinking about it. When it's out of stock, you'd really regret it. The panic we had when Marco said he was closing down out of the blue last year made most of his old customers kind of go crazy with ordering after he was able to continue his business. To be honest, you never know if he'll suddenly say he has to close again. I'm not trying to scare you into a purchase but the reality is his bags are luxury goods and the market isn't doing well.


Hmmm...maybe a Phoebe in the tweed...I'll have to ask Marco about it.


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> I just got my big white box yesterday.
> My order was split in 2 boxes and I thought I'd take pictures when both boxed arrived but with the croco deadline coming up soon, I thought I'd take pictures first before the second box arrives.
> 
> Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei
> View attachment 4676745
> 
> 
> Grande Mia in Cream Nappa for comparison
> View attachment 4676750
> 
> 
> Aurora Midi on the left and Grande Mia on the right
> View attachment 4676748
> 
> View attachment 4676749
> 
> 
> They are very similar in size. The base of the Grande Mia is a bit shorter but the top of the bag has the same length. The Aurora Midi would definitely be very heavy if you choose a leather like vacchetta.
> 
> Modena Midi in Dark Amethyst Metallic
> View attachment 4676753
> 
> Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb for comparison
> View attachment 4676756
> 
> 
> Modena Midi on the left and Victoria Midi on the right.
> They are very similar in size
> View attachment 4676754
> 
> View attachment 4676755





tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> I included a Daphne in these comparison shots for you because I know you have one in green ray nappa. Hopefully, seeing the Daphne, too, will give you a much better idea of Grande Mia’s size.
> 
> Daphne and Grande Mia have about the same capacity (both medium size), with Daphne having just a tiny bit more room with her more boxy shape versus Grande Mia’s tapered one.
> 
> Left to right, in order of size: Daphne in cappuccino pebbled; Grande Mia in dark brown iridescent Caiman calf; Zhoe in purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa
> View attachment 4676727
> 
> View attachment 4676728
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676731





orchidmyst said:


> Here's my Little Minerva in Brick/Ocher Tweed Calf & Dark Brown Nappa with the longer flap
> View attachment 4676757
> 
> 
> Comparison pics:
> 
> From left to right:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676761
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Little Minerva, Calyspo, Theia Midi, Modena Midi, Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4676762
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> Angelica, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676758
> 
> From left to right:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676760
> 
> 
> From bottom to top:
> Mia, Aura, Grande Mia, Aurora Midi, Juliet Midi, Little Athena
> View attachment 4676759





orchidmyst said:


> Here is another pictures of the Modena Midi to show you the amazing work of Marco and his team.
> The pocket on the back panel has a curved top to match the curved front!
> View attachment 4676799
> 
> View attachment 4676800
> 
> 
> I can't imagine the extra work needed to make it look like that.


Thank you both for these really great and informative photos! Please "double post" in the "Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only" thread!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one that finds it empowering. I thought it sounded silly and frivolous when I said that, but there really IS something about it! I do agree with @Kimbashop that sometimes trying something new is just what we need as well. I'm finding that more than anything, I'm most drawn to the leather or potential leather combinations itself, and from there, finding the best bag that suits that leather and also meets my needs. I definitely foresee that some bags that aren't my style at the moment just might become so with the right leathers!
> 
> It really is amazing how much a "bad" bag can make your life so much more difficult. I had a Speedy B 35 that I thought was going to be perfect because it was big and had a shoulder strap. Turns out the size and shoulder strap made the bag fold in on itself in a way that I found it incredibly difficult to get in and out of, and the strap always felt like it was going to fall off my shoulder. I gave it several tries because I wanted to LOVE this bag, but it ended up being so irritating and frustrating experience to use. It honestly made me start my day in an annoyed mood since I commute to work, and I would start the day struggling to open my bag to get out my train pass and struggle to keep the bag on my shoulder during the commute. And yet, I kept holding on to it and trying to use it because I had such preconceived notions of it that I wanted it to fulfill. Finally letting go of that bag was like a huge sigh of relief. I am so so much happier to use my bags that I don't actually work for me!


Ha! I can totally relate to the - "It honestly made me start my day in an annoyed mood since I commute to work" - part! Same here.


----------



## jaspearl

Kylacove said:


> Interesting. I have 4 Zhoe legends and none of the flaps are bent like that. Not even my pompei one.


I think mine is coz python is a soft and thin leather? So the ring attachment tends to pull up when the bag is loaded. 
I guess Zhoe Legend is better with stiffer leather? 

I love your colour blocking!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> I have both but have neither with me to measure. . it seems like little Athena (mine are in messenger style) hold more and are more easy for me to organize than midi Juliette.   Little Athena is one of my true faves.



Because of the closures / openings, I find my little Athena much easier to use than the Midi Juliette. The zip opening of the Juliette is also a little fussier than the Little Athena.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Thank you sooo much, @tenKrat!  These are so helpful!
> It looks like Mia is just about an inch taller than Zhoe?  Zhoe is my perfect size.  I had not noticed that there isn't a lot of difference with the Daphne.    Thanks again!


You’re welcome. Yes, Grande Mia is a little taller. I’ve seen your other beautiful, colorful bags on the “What are you carrying today?” thread and here (everybody, she has one of the best colorful bag collections on TPF), and because you love Zhoe, I can say with 98% certainty that you will love Grande Mia. BTW, she will look striking in Croco, if you are leaning that way...

Note: If you like a top zipper closure under the flap, then you must request it for both the Mia and Grande Mia. The standard model is open top with flap closure.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> I have both but have neither with me to measure. . it seems like little Athena (mine are in messenger style) hold more and are more easy for me to organize than midi Juliette.   Little Athena is one of my true faves.


I agree that Little Athena is so easy to get in and out of. Everything stays in its place, too. Great bag!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> There really is something in the way certainty of style impacts personal empowerment, isn't there? I feel like I've been on a journey in trying to find my personal style, clothing wise, and I'm not there yet. But, I feel like I'm making my way there in really figuring out what works for me with bags. There really is a sense of confidence I feel in being able to see a bag and think that it's gorgeous, I love the leather, color, etc., but that I will not purchase because xxx element does not work for me. Of course, I'm still very prone to falling down that slippery slope of more new bags! I still find myself contemplating bags outside my personal style, mostly because I can see the practicality and functionality of them, despite them not fitting into my personal style. I'm thinking, in particular, of the Angel and Minverva. The outside pockets are elements that I'm not aesthetically drawn to but also so drawn to for practicality purposes. And, I'm not going to lie - there's no guarantee I won't order one of them sometime down the line because I have certainly been known for my curiosity getting the best of me! But if I do, it would be because I see potential in the design and style that I think is worth trying, rather than because I think the bag is one that "fits" in with my style, and there is something there for me in knowing that difference.


Welcome dramaprincess - I was in the same boat until I discovered 'Dressing Your Truth', which helped me refine my personal style. Thankfully, I now know what colours, patterns and shapes work best for me so when I discovered MM a couple of years later I updated my bag collection to match my new style. It is so freeing to know exactly what works for me and it really streamlines the shopping process. Yet unexpectedly, I actually wear a lot more colour and pattern than I did previously! Enjoy your MM journey, can't wait to see your reveals.


----------



## Kylacove

jaspearl said:


> I think mine is coz python is a soft and thin leather? So the ring attachment tends to pull up when the bag is loaded.
> I guess Zhoe Legend is better with stiffer leather?
> 
> You could be right. Mine are in nappa, metallic, and pompei.
> 
> 
> I love your colour blocking!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Gosh this is gorgeous. I love these color blocked bags. I am just so clueless in putting colors like this together. I always admire everyone's amazing color blocked bags. I wish I could come up with something like this. @tenKrat also has some amazing color blocked bags. Stunning.





dramaprincess713 said:


> I love that, especially with the contrast edge paint! I'm planning a color block Zhoe (or Zhoe legend) myself. I never would have even considered color blocking if it weren't for the creativity I saw on this thread!





tenKrat said:


> Thank you for posting her again!  I love your Crayola bag (that name came to my mind when you showed her the first time).



Thank you all!  This beauty is a blatant copy, er sister of @Sickgrl13's beautiful bag.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I also keep reminding myself that I have a beautiful cobalt blue croc Stella so as drawn as I am to the Prussian blue I am getting a different color. When Marco introduced this leather in early 2015 he had very few colors but with this limited production of croco he has so many to choose from. I am loving the grape the acid the oranges and the vanilla is also a very pretty color.
> I have also loved this leather and am deciding between a midi Alexia and a Mia.
> Here is a photo of my Prussian blue Stella from 2015.



I'm so glad you posted this bag!  It's another great option for croc.  Interesting that this color is called Prussian blue.  Marco told me that the bag pictured in the croc promo news is made in  Prussian blue.  Such different hues.  I thought the beautiful muted blue was blue moon.   (Here I am again looking at blue leather.  What else is new?)


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> You’re welcome. Yes, Grande Mia is a little taller. I’ve seen your other beautiful, colorful bags on the “What are you carrying today?” thread and here (everybody, she has one of the best colorful bag collections on TPF), and because you love Zhoe, I can say with 98% certainty that you will love Grande Mia. BTW, she will look striking in Croco, if you are leaning that way...
> 
> Note: If you like a top zipper closure under the flap, then you must request it for both the Mia and Grande Mia. The standard model is open top with flap closure.



Awww, thanks dear tenKrat!  You're always so helpful.  I'm still thinking, thinking....  Of course, this leather offer came during one of my busiest weeks ever.


----------



## carterazo

Does anyone know the price for Grande Mia?  This bag is not listed on MM's website.
@djfmn , @tenKrat , do you know?


----------



## Sickgrl13

carterazo said:


> Thank you all!  This beauty is a blatant copy, er sister of @Sickgrl13's beautiful bag.


LOL. And I blatantly copied the color scheme from a D&G Miss Sicily I saw. Here are pics of my Legend, a little different from @carterazo  bag though. Bluette, apple green, and flirt red pebbled. It was either turquoise or celeste edge paint. Marco did an incredible job.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hmmm...maybe a Phoebe in the tweed...I'll have to ask Marco about it.


That could be really cute colorblocked. Just saying.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Thank you all!  This beauty is a blatant copy, er sister of @Sickgrl13's beautiful bag.


both yours and @Sickgrl13 's bags are amazing! I've been obsessing over a bright color block for some type of bag -- Zoe, Aura, midi-Siena, or little Athena. I love @tenKrat 's subtle blocking as well. It's all so helpful for those of us trying to envision the possibilities


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> both yours and @Sickgrl13 's bags are amazing! I've been obsessing over a bright color block for some type of bag -- Zoe, Aura, midi-Siena, or little Athena. I love @tenKrat 's subtle blocking as well. It's all so helpful for those of us trying to envision the possibilities


I have "borrowed" color blocking ideas from Dior and D&G.  I have found both houses offer bright color blocks that really tickle my fancy.  Every once in a while LV has an interesting one too.  When I see an combo I like, I grab a screenshot and ponder which MM design would fit best.....and then comes the email to Marco.....


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I have "borrowed" color blocking ideas from Dior and D&G.  I have found both houses offer bright color blocks that really tickle my fancy.  Every once in a while LV has an interesting one too.  When I see an combo I like, I grab a screenshot and ponder which MM design would fit best.....and then comes the email to Marco.....


good strategy!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> That could be really cute colorblocked. Just saying.


Lol, that's what I was thinking!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sickgrl13 said:


> LOL. And I blatantly copied the color scheme from a D&G Miss Sicily I saw. Here are pics of my Legend, a little different from @carterazo  bag though. Bluette, apple green, and flirt red pebbled. It was either turquoise or celeste edge paint. Marco did an incredible job.


This looks amazing!


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> There is also something to be said about the fun of spending a hour designing a bag, agonizing over what leather, lining, etc., putting it on a wish list for a day or two and then deciding you can wait to get it later or not get it at all.  I  find that it works to prevent ordering something I know in my heart is not the best fit for me.


I agree with this 100%.  When I thought Marco was going to close permanently, I did a binge buy for a couple months because I wanted the bags.  But I really didn't think through all of my purchases or what I knew worked for ME!  Bags are absolutely gorgeous, leather fantastic, and craftsmanship excellent, but if the style didn't work for me, they sat in my closet.  Nothing wrong with letting a design sit for a while and really think about it.


----------



## eleanors36

Kimbashop said:


> That will be stunning! I love Marco's black Nappa leather. I've worn my black Nappa Modena almost every day for work and it still looks beautiful after months of wear. And the light blue and gold are such classy choices. Both will pop against that deeply saturated,  shiny leather -- I chose the lilac lining and I get a thrill every time I unzip the bag and see the light purple pop against the black. I also think that your choices will also make for a good handle-carry dress bag should you wish to use it that way. Mine is a bit too casual for that.


His Nappa is wonderful!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


Well how cool is that!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


This is brilliant! WOW!
I imagine that if you leave these pictures for a few days (i.e. don't look at them or think about them!), and then return to them in a couple of days time, you will see clearly which versions you prefer.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Well how cool is that!!!


Thanks!



Fancyfree said:


> This is brilliant! WOW!
> I imagine that if you leave these pictures for a few days (i.e. don't look at them or think about them!), and then return to them in a couple of days time, you will see clearly which versions you prefer.


Great idea! Yes, I bet you're right, and I will certainly be doing that!


----------



## coach943

I received my Little Minerva today. I love this bag. It is smaller than I usually carry, but it easily fits my essentials. The tweed leather is great. 

Here is Little Minerva in the black/white tweed leather with black Nappa, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> I received my Little Minerva today. I love this bag. It is smaller than I usually carry, but it easily fits my essentials. The tweed leather is great.
> 
> Here is Little Minerva in the black/white tweed leather with black Nappa, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining.
> 
> View attachment 4677267
> View attachment 4677268


That tweed leather!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


I do this all the time! Since I also have so many things going on at once, it helps Marco make sure he understands my concept too.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I received my Little Minerva today. I love this bag. It is smaller than I usually carry, but it easily fits my essentials. The tweed leather is great.
> 
> Here is Little Minerva in the black/white tweed leather with black Nappa, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining.
> 
> View attachment 4677267
> View attachment 4677268


That is too cute!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I do this all the time! Since I also have so many things going on at once, it helps Marco make sure he understands my concept too.


Well aren't you the artist!! That is perfectly in proportion.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sickgrl13 said:


> I do this all the time! Since I also have so many things going on at once, it helps Marco make sure he understands my concept too.


I love it! You are far more artistically talented than I am - I would totally frame yours!


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> I received my Little Minerva today. I love this bag. It is smaller than I usually carry, but it easily fits my essentials. The tweed leather is great.
> 
> Here is Little Minerva in the black/white tweed leather with black Nappa, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining.
> 
> View attachment 4677267
> View attachment 4677268


Loving this! That red lining looks great against the tweed.


----------



## Sickgrl13

southernbelle43 said:


> Well aren't you the artist!! That is perfectly in proportion.





dramaprincess713 said:


> I love it! You are far more artistically talented than I am - I would totally frame yours!


Please don’t give me that much credit. What I do is this: I find a light colored MM bag and print out the photo in grayscale. Then I break out the colored pencils and markers. I may have some skill with landscapes but nothing man made that requires accurate proportions!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


I use Photoshop to do this all the time as it's the only way I can visualise the style I like in the colour I want - I change out the handles too. The only thing I can't replicate is metallic colours. If anyone wants a bag photoshopped in another colour, or colour-blocked, let me know and I'll have a go!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Sickgrl13 said:


> Please don’t give me that much credit. What I do is this: I find a light colored MM bag and print out the photo in grayscale. Then I break out the colored pencils and markers. I may have some skill with landscapes but nothing man made that requires accurate proportions!


That is such a smart way of doing it! I may start doing that instead of my wonky paint jobs!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> I use Photoshop to do this all the time as it's the only way I can visualise the style I like in the colour I want - I change out the handles too. The only thing I can't replicate is metallic colours. If anyone wants a bag photoshopped in another colour, or colour-blocked, let me know and I'll have a go!


I don't actually have or know how to use Photoshop. I really would like to learn though. But until I do, I've got my poorly-done paint jobs.  It's enough to at least give me an idea of things, but it's obviously far from perfect. So very generous of you to offer your services to us!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> I don't actually have or know how to use Photoshop. I really would like to learn though. But until I do, I've got my poorly-done paint jobs.  It's enough to at least give me an idea of things, but it's obviously far from perfect. So very generous of you to offer your services to us!


I'm not a pro, but I enjoy practising! Do you want me to do a mock up for you?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> I'm not a pro, but I enjoy practising! Do you want me to do a mock up for you?


If you have time and you don't mind, I would love that! Thank you!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> If you have time and you don't mind, I would love that! Thank you!


No trouble - what pink is it that you're interested in? Lively pink Pebbled, hot pink Nappa? Or something else?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> No trouble - what pink is it that you're interested in? Lively pink Pebbled, hot pink Nappa? Or something else?


I think the pink that would best meet what I'm looking for is either, color-wise anyway, is either Verona Fuchsia, Lively pink or Fuchsia pebbled. On my screen, hot pink nappa and hot pink pebbled look like they might be a bit more purple than I want? Of course, you don't need to do mockups of all three leathers I mentioned - just one is fine and very much appreciated!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> I think the pink that would best meet what I'm looking for is either, color-wise anyway, is either Verona Fuchsia, Lively pink or Fuchsia pebbled. On my screen, hot pink nappa and hot pink pebbled look like they might be a bit more purple than I want? Of course, you don't need to do mockups of all three leathers I mentioned - just one is fine and very much appreciated!


No worries, I'll see what I can come up with. And the hardware?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oooh, I hadn't even thought of that yet! I would probably go for either the light or dark gunmetal. For mock-up purposes, feel free to pick whichever one you'd like or is easier.


----------



## Aminu

@dramaprincess713
Zhoe mock up - silver, black, fuchsia Pebbled


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Zhoe colour block - silver, black, fuchsia Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677435


Oh my goodness, you are amazing! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Zhoe colour block - silver, black, fuchsia Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677435


Wow, even the texture is there!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, you are amazing! Thanks so much!!!


I prefer #1 or the last one.  Which one do you like?


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I prefer #1 or the last one.  Which one do you like?


I’m not sure! Definitely one of the three on the left side-they seem more “balanced” to me. I think I need to sit on it a bit and look back at then later (though number one was the original version I had in my head, before K started trying to get it down on “paper”.)


----------



## Aminu

@dramaprincess713  do you want to see the Mia in the same colours?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713  do you want to see the Mia in the same colours?


You are so kind! If you are up for doing another, would you mind doing the Mia using the Lively Pink?


----------



## Aminu

@dramaprincess713 
Mia mock up - silver, black, lively pink Pebbled


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Mia mock up - silver, black, lively pink Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677498



Thank you so much! This is super helpful as it confirms that Lively Pink isn't the color I'm looking for, but I would never have known that for sure form just the swatch. Thank you!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you so much! This is super helpful as it confirms that Lively Pink isn't the color I'm looking for, but I would never have known that for sure form just the swatch. Thank you!


That's why I find mock ups so helpful - the swatches are usually too small to envision an entire bag. However please bear in mind that these colours aren't 100% accurate, since I took screenshots of bags I found here in fuchsia and lively pink to use in the mock ups, so the lighting in their photographs may affect the true colour.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> That's why I find mock ups so helpful - the swatches are usually too small to envision an entire bag. However please bear in mind that these colours aren't 100% accurate, since I took screenshots of bags I found here in fuchsia and lively pink to use in the mock ups, so the lighting in their photographs may affect the true colour.


 
Yes, seeing these mockups is extremely helpful. I have SUCH a hard time envisions what a swatch would actually look like on a full bag. And I do understand about color variations due to lighting and computer screen, but this has still been immensely helpful as I start to narrow down my choices. Thank you again!


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, seeing these mockups is extremely helpful. I have SUCH a hard time envisions what a swatch would actually look like on a full bag. And I do understand about color variations due to lighting and computer screen, but this has still been immensely helpful as I start to narrow down my choices. Thank you again!


My pleasure - glad it helped!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad you posted this bag!  It's another great option for croc.  Interesting that this color is called Prussian blue.  Marco told me that the bag pictured in the croc promo news is made in  Prussian blue.  Such different hues.  I thought the beautiful muted blue was blue moon.   (Here I am again looking at blue leather.  What else is new?)


My bag is not Prussian blue it is Cobalt blue croco. I just like the Prussian blue but them I always like blue bags. I am trying to stop myself from getting another blue bag.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> LOL. And I blatantly copied the color scheme from a D&G Miss Sicily I saw. Here are pics of my Legend, a little different from @carterazo  bag though. Bluette, apple green, and flirt red pebbled. It was either turquoise or celeste edge paint. Marco did an incredible job.


I love love love this bag. Amazing.


----------



## jbags07

Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....

Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649


Wow, what a box full of lovelies!!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, what a box full of lovelies!!


Thank you   I am finding my rhythm with what bags work best....smaller....and letting go of  the larger ones which are pretty but just not practical for me....


----------



## dramaprincess713

jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649



Wow, these are all gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I am finding my rhythm with what bags work best....smaller....and letting go of  the larger ones which are pretty but just not practical for me....


Me too.  I have learned that what works for me and does not annoy me is a smaller bag that stands up, opens wide, and is light weight.  Out of all of my bags now, only four are the larger sizes.  I kept them because occasionally I  need to carry more than usual, but not often.  I still have a large soft Deadly Ponies bucket that is fun to carry now and then just to be different.


----------



## Flowergeek

tiffanyirene said:


> I looked at them a little more, and I'm leaning more toward the Zoe and maybe adding a back pocket.  Thank you for you leather suggestions!  I'll use these as a guide and also ask Marco his thoughts if/when I order



You can’t go wrong with a Zhoe. I have two Zhoe’s.they are great bags. Hold a ton, easy access.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649


WOW! That Mia is so lovely to stare at. Can't wait to see the modshots. All the littles are so pretty-- congrats!


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649


These are gorgeous. I am in love with the Prussian blue Mia but I love the tweed Phoebe. I bet as a Mia tweed would be gorgeous. I love all these bags. Enjoy.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I also keep reminding myself that I have a beautiful cobalt blue croc Stella so as drawn as I am to the Prussian blue I am getting a different color. When Marco introduced this leather in early 2015 he had very few colors but with this limited production of croco he has so many to choose from. I am loving the grape the acid the oranges and the vanilla is also a very pretty color.





djfmn said:


> I have also loved this leather and am deciding between a midi Alexia and a Mia.
> Here is a photo of my Prussian blue Stella from 2015.


I love that Stella - beautiful and totally unique color.



jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649


What beautiful bags! Thank you for sharing photos - it's so good to see how some of the classics as well as the special leathers work in these designs. Love all of these - enjoy!


----------



## HermesHope

I wasn’t going to order any more bags:

I’m getting old and very ill.
Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
Women like me only have a couple of bags.
My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
And, and, and...
Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.

I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.

What do you think?


----------



## fashionista1984

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?



I am sorry to hear about your illness  
I think you should get the full size Victoria given your affinity for the full size Selene and need for room.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too.  I have learned that what works for me and does not annoy me is a smaller bag that stands up, opens wide, and is light weight.  Out of all of my bags now, only four are the larger sizes.  I kept them because occasionally I  need to carry more than usual, but not often.  I still have a large soft Deadly Ponies bucket that is fun to carry now and then just to be different.



i think 4 large bags for occasional needs is a good amount. I will aim for that i think...bag needs really change when you aren’t working anymore....i agree about smaller bags that are easy in/out....i find the little Athena, Mia, and mini Zhoe , along with midi Juliet, to be the perfect MM styles for this.....

your Deadly Ponies bag sounds very cool   They have some amazing bags!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> These are gorgeous. I am in love with the Prussian blue Mia but I love the tweed Phoebe. I bet as a Mia tweed would be gorgeous. I love all these bags. Enjoy.


Thank u, and yes, although a Phoebe is always a great errand bag, i really wish i had upgraded to Mia on this tweed....it would have been amazing!  Still gave a little Minerva ocher brick tweed bag coming tho, and that will be a great bag too


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


Very sorry to hear about your health  not to enable, but occasional splurges for pretty things if it gives you pleasure and joy, and something to look foward to, is totally ok imo.....and when you are able to get out, wear your beautiful scarves and carry your gorgeous bags!

as for size...get the bag that will be most practical and functional for you....i do think the midi would look cuter is the croc, but if the full size is more useful than you might want to change it....


----------



## pdxhb

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?



I wish you well! For the days you can get out I imagine it is nice to be able to dress in a good outfit. If you have a size preference for the regular Selene, I'd encourage you to go with the full size Victoria. I own the full size and it is comparable to the Midi Selene - the smaller Victoria is noticeably smaller so might make you feel pinched for space.
BTW - I think a Victoria in the croco will be utterly stunning!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Does anyone know the price for Grande Mia?  This bag is not listed on MM's website.
> @djfmn , @tenKrat , do you know?


I don’t recall. I hope I still have the invoice. I’ll get back to you.


----------



## pdxhb

I could not get that very dark green croco out of my mind and ended up ordering a Midi Sabrina in it - one of my favorite styles.


----------



## tenKrat

Marco has a hide of vino (Italian for “wine”) suede in stock. It is a gorgeous color. It would look fabulous on the Theias and other softer bags. 

Photo taken outside the workshop in daylight. 

HINT: Vino suede would make a great combination with the Bordeaux Croco, wine Cuoio Toscano, bordeaux pebbled, burgundy pebbled, or bordeaux vacchetta.   
 

*VINO SUEDE*


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> Marco has a hide of vino (Italian for “wine”) suede in stock. It is a gorgeous color. It would look fabulous on the Theias and other softer bags.
> 
> Photo taken outside the workshop in daylight.
> 
> HINT: Vino suede would make a great combination with the Bordeaux Croco, wine Cuoio Toscano, bordeaux pebbled, burgundy pebbled, or bordeaux vacchetta.
> 
> 
> *VINO SUEDE*
> View attachment 4677885



Gorgeous leather! Theia seems to be made for suede. I could easily imagine it in a Calista or Hera too.
Your blocking ideas are inspiring - would be fun to see a texture play in a Mia or Zhoe. Perhaps with a contrasting side panel? I hope someone gets the bug to order something like that.


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


Sounds like you should get the full size Victoria!

Victoria Midi is a small bag to me. Since you carry a lot, the Midi is definitely too small for you.


----------



## tenKrat

pdxhb said:


> Your blocking ideas are inspiring - *would be fun to see a texture play in a Mia or Zhoe. Perhaps with a contrasting side panel? *


Yes!  A touch of suede would work for those who don’t want an entire bag in suede. It adds a lovely texture and dimension to a bag.


----------



## bonniekir

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?



I am sorry about your condition. I am not so mobile either, but I like to cheer myself up a bit just by having my bags and getting some new scents now and then. 
I like the reg sized Victoria a lot! Perhaps too much since I have now 8 , but suits me just fine.. all in different leathers and colours!
I would for sure get the reg one in order to carry my stuff [emoji1]


----------



## HermesHope

Thanks to all of you who answered my post. You have confirmed my own thinking, so I have already contacted Marco and will now pay the difference. I must try to use my midi Victoria Flor handbag soon, though!

What made up my mind was imagining using the midi version and having to carry my water bottle in my other hand. I have to take a ton of medications with me when I go out and my full-size Victoria hides them away so well.

Thank you again x


----------



## Greenredapple

tenKrat said:


> Marco has a hide of vino (Italian for “wine”) suede in stock. It is a gorgeous color. It would look fabulous on the Theias and other softer bags.
> 
> Photo taken outside the workshop in daylight.
> 
> HINT: Vino suede would make a great combination with the Bordeaux Croco, wine Cuoio Toscano, bordeaux pebbled, burgundy pebbled, or bordeaux vacchetta.
> 
> 
> *VINO SUEDE*
> View attachment 4677885



Thanks for the pic. Very useful for future reference.  What a nice colour. When I was asking for suede options, vino was among the colours I was most interested in. After some thinking, I thought it would be best to choose a dark brown shade instead. 

For anyone who is also interested.


----------



## tenKrat

Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the pic. Very useful for future reference.  What a nice colour. When I was asking for suede options, vino was among the colours I was most interested in. After some thinking, I thought it would be best to choose a dark brown shade instead.
> 
> For anyone who is also interested.


The Mocca is really lovely. Thanks for posting.  I will post in reference thread.


----------



## Greenredapple

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to all of you who answered my post. You have confirmed my own thinking, so I have already contacted Marco and will now pay the difference. I must try to use my midi Victoria Flor handbag soon, though!
> 
> What made up my mind was imagining using the midi version and having to carry my water bottle in my other hand. I have to take a ton of medications with me when I go out and my full-size Victoria hides them away so well.
> 
> Thank you again x



I am sure your reg croc Victoria will be lovely. I think the leather will make it extra lux for the days you are able to go out.


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> Thanks to all of you who answered my post. You have confirmed my own thinking, so I have already contacted Marco and will now pay the difference. I must try to use my midi Victoria Flor handbag soon, though!
> 
> What made up my mind was imagining using the midi version and having to carry my water bottle in my other hand. I have to take a ton of medications with me when I go out and my full-size Victoria hides them away so well.
> 
> Thank you again x


@HermesHope
I hope you stop feeling guilty about acquiring some small pleasures. Your Croco Victoria will be very pretty.  Be well.


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Very sorry to hear about your health  not to enable, but occasional splurges for pretty things if it gives you pleasure and joy, and something to look foward to, is totally ok imo.....and when you are able to get out, wear your beautiful scarves and carry your gorgeous bags!
> 
> as for size...get the bag that will be most practical and functional for you....i do think the midi would look cuter is the croc, but if the full size is more useful than you might want to change it....


@HermesHope I agree with this about get the bag that is more useful for you. My preference would be the midi Victoria but that is because I prefer smaller bags. If you carry a lot I would definitely go with what works for you.


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> I could not get that very dark green croco out of my mind and ended up ordering a Midi Sabrina in it - one of my favorite styles.


Maybe that is because I have your gorgeous Aura in forest green!!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Maybe that is because I have your gorgeous Aura in forest green!!


Ha! Could be. I have such a weakness for green bags!


----------



## lenie

pdxhb said:


> Ha! Could be. I have such a weakness for green bags!


I love green bags too! I have dark green vachetta, dark green pompei, and hunter green pebbled. I love the dark green croco too, but now is not a good time to splurge on another bag. I know Marco will get more beautiful leathers I soon.


----------



## eleanors36

lenie said:


> I love green bags too! I have dark green vachetta, dark green pompei, and hunter green pebbled. I love the dark green croco too, but now is not a good time to splurge on another bag. I know Marco will get more beautiful leathers I soon.


I have many green bags from Marco, and I also have that dark green vachetta and hunter pebbled.  That's why I finally decided to wait on this one as well.


----------



## orchidmyst

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


Get the Victoria instead!
The Victoria Midi really is a lot smaller than the Victoria.


----------



## msd_bags

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


I read on your later post that you decided on the regular Victoria.  I agree! I find the midi Victoria too small - not really in terms of capacity, but in how it looks.  I have a regular Victoria and it’s a more “normal” size.

Be well!


----------



## pdxhb

lenie said:


> I love green bags too! I have dark green vachetta, dark green pompei, and hunter green pebbled. I love the dark green croco too, but now is not a good time to splurge on another bag. I know Marco will get more beautiful leathers I soon.


And now I have more green leather ideas!
Have continued to think about a Miss M. I love how clean and crisp the lines are. Would be perfect in Pompei.
Hunter, Emerald, and Olive in the pebbled leather have all been on my list for some time as has Green Ray nappa. I don't have bags specifically picked out for any of these leathers, but in general Victoria without the flap and Selene Midi are my favorite larger bags. I think I need to wear the one Zhoe Legend I have a little more to get a better sense for the structure and how it can work for me. It's so beautiful and would be awesome in the nappa, in particular. (dare I entertain a colorblock??)


----------



## Coastal jewel

ohmisseevee said:


> Because of the closures / openings, I find my little Athena much easier to use than the Midi Juliette. The zip opening of the Juliette is also a little fussier than the Little Athena.


. I agree that little Athena is so easy to carry and use.  Mine is messenger style.  Love the  full zipper and front pocket.  I have two in Verona.  I have a Juliette midi .. long story.. traded one got another.. but she hasn’t been in rotation lately!  Midi sienna is similar size to midi Juliette and I LOVE her.  So easy to organize and carry.  



dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone here ever try to draw/paint/photoshop out the bag they are thinking of? And if so, does it help? I'm no artist, nor do I actually know how to use photoshop, but I just tried to mock-up what this pink/black/silver combo I'm thinking of would look like on a Mia and a Zhoe. In theory, it should be helpful, but honestly, I have no idea what I like best!


. Oh geez!  You ladies are killing me.  I would never have thought of doing that.. and I do love the pink and black.  Reminds me of good and plenty candy!  Anyone remember that? 



Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Zhoe mock up - silver, black, fuchsia Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677435


. Love!


----------



## Coastal jewel

One of our girls posted this in Facebook.  I was actually thinking the cake should have white frosting with Marcos shop as the return address!


----------



## coach943

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


Buy what makes you happy! If a new bag brightens your day, then go for it. You deserve every ounce of joy you can get in a day.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the pic. Very useful for future reference.  What a nice colour. When I was asking for suede options, vino was among the colours I was most interested in. After some thinking, I thought it would be best to choose a dark brown shade instead.
> 
> For anyone who is also interested.


. 

Oh MY Goodness!  The mocha w gingerbread or bronze cedar croc..


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I've been playing around with the different pouches I carry in my bags because I felt two of them were bulkier than they actually need to be. I found an 8"x6" pouch I already own that can be used to contain all the contents of the two bulky pouches, but it's a tad bigger than I want. I also tried a 7"x5" one, but that was too small. Then, I was looking at the dimensions of the Flora, and I think it may be perfect at 7.5"x5"!

So, all that so say that a Flora is now on my list to be used as a pouch in my bags. I want it in a fun leather (and relatively lightweight) though. I was thinking the Flor leather (if Marco has any left, that is) - I love the look of it, but it's not one I feel I can pull off on a full bag. However, the Flor also strikes me as a bit of a delicate leather. Can anyone who owns anything in the Flor comment? Do you think it's a leather that would hold up for something that is virtually always going to be carried inside other bags? Or, would a more durable leather be better for this purpose?

Also, does anyone use the Flora for this purpose - as a cosmetics pouch or a catchall in your bags? Does it work well for that?

I keep trying to resist, but the MM wishlist just keeps growing!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been playing around with the different pouches I carry in my bags because I felt two of them were bulkier than they actually need to be. I found an 8"x6" pouch I already own that can be used to contain all the contents of the two bulky pouches, but it's a tad bigger than I want. I also tried a 7"x5" one, but that was too small. Then, I was looking at the dimensions of the Flora, and I think it may be perfect at 7.5"x5"!
> 
> So, all that so say that a Flora is now on my list to be used as a pouch in my bags. I want it in a fun leather (and relatively lightweight) though. I was thinking the Flor leather (if Marco has any left, that is) - I love the look of it, but it's not one I feel I can pull off on a full bag. However, the Flor also strikes me as a bit of a delicate leather. Can anyone who owns anything in the Flor comment? Do you think it's a leather that would hold up for something that is virtually always going to be carried inside other bags? Or, would a more durable leather be better for this purpose?
> 
> Also, does anyone use the Flora for this purpose - as a cosmetics pouch or a catchall in your bags? Does it work well for that?
> 
> I keep trying to resist, but the MM wishlist just keeps growing!


I am not sure how it would fare inside a bag rubbing against things. It is suede embedded with the pellets or whatever they are. Personally I would go with a more durable leather, but I am not saying it is delicate per se. Mine got rained on a little, nothing happened to it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure how it would fare inside a bag rubbing against things. It is suede embedded with the pellets or whatever they are. Personally I would go with a more durable leather, but I am not saying it is delicate per se. Mine got rained on a little, nothing happened to it.


Thank you! That's amazing that it was ok after being rained on! Still, I know what you mean about being in a bag with things rubbing against it - that is my concern as well. Hmmm, things to think about!


----------



## christinemliu

@HermesHope, Echoing that I am sorry to read about your health but I do think we need a little self-care through bag therapy once in awhile...I look forward to seeing your croc Victoria reveal!



dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I've been playing around with the different pouches I carry in my bags because I felt two of them were bulkier than they actually need to be. I found an 8"x6" pouch I already own that can be used to contain all the contents of the two bulky pouches, but it's a tad bigger than I want. I also tried a 7"x5" one, but that was too small. Then, I was looking at the dimensions of the Flora, and I think it may be perfect at 7.5"x5"!
> 
> So, all that so say that a Flora is now on my list to be used as a pouch in my bags. I want it in a fun leather (and relatively lightweight) though. I was thinking the Flor leather (if Marco has any left, that is) - I love the look of it, but it's not one I feel I can pull off on a full bag. However, the Flor also strikes me as a bit of a delicate leather. Can anyone who owns anything in the Flor comment? Do you think it's a leather that would hold up for something that is virtually always going to be carried inside other bags? Or, would a more durable leather be better for this purpose?
> 
> Also, does anyone use the Flora for this purpose - as a cosmetics pouch or a catchall in your bags? Does it work well for that?
> 
> I keep trying to resist, but the MM wishlist just keeps growing!


Among other beautiful lovelies, @jbags07 posted a Flora in dark blue Flor that I now covet! That may give you some more fuel for your planning.
I have used a Flora as my wallet (I have tons of cards, plus my checkbook, any coupons or gift cards I need) and it was awesome. I think it would work great as a catch all or accessory pouch.
I have a Penelope in Flor, but I think this leather is so new, none of us can speak to it's long term wear...but it doesn't seem like a delicate leather to me.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> @HermesHope, Echoing that I am sorry to read about your health but I do think we need a little self-care through bag therapy once in awhile...I look forward to seeing your croc Victoria reveal!
> 
> 
> Among other beautiful lovelies, @jbags07 posted a Flora in dark blue Flor that I now covet! That may give you some more fuel for your planning.
> I have used a Flora as my wallet (I have tons of cards, plus my checkbook, any coupons or gift cards I need) and it was awesome. I think it would work great as a catch all or accessory pouch.
> I have a Penelope in Flor, but I think this leather is so new, none of us can speak to it's long term wear...but it doesn't seem like a delicate leather to me.


I asked Marco about Flor and if it was delicate he said actually it should wear very well as it is a pretty hardy leather. I said it looks so delicate and he responded and said that is actually a reasonably hardy leather.


----------



## TotinScience

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?


Really sorry about your health as well. Totally disagree with the point #4, however - who cares what other people have or do, you do you. Not enabling in any way, I just think it's important to do whatever helps brighten your day and accomplish the goals you set for yourself. If carrying your medications and water bottle in a gorgeous bag makes it slightly easier, so be it! Not the best comparison, but one could, for example, always judge a person at a gym wearing super fancy and expensive clothes, but hey, if that's what it took to get them out and exercising, so be it!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Does anyone know the price for Grande Mia?  This bag is not listed on MM's website.
> @djfmn , @tenKrat , do you know?


I found an invoice from last year, but it’s for a Grande Mia I ordered during a promotion plus I added some extras. I cannot give you an accurate base price, plus prices have increased since then. You’ll have to email Marco for the current base price.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> .
> 
> Oh MY Goodness!  The mocha w gingerbread or bronze cedar croc..



I love the mocca suede.


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> I received my Little Minerva today. I love this bag. It is smaller than I usually carry, but it easily fits my essentials. The tweed leather is great.
> 
> Here is Little Minerva in the black/white tweed leather with black Nappa, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining.
> 
> View attachment 4677267
> View attachment 4677268



Oooh she's so pretty in the black and white!    Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Sickgrl13 said:


> Please don’t give me that much credit. What I do is this: I find a light colored MM bag and print out the photo in grayscale. Then I break out the colored pencils and markers. I may have some skill with landscapes but nothing man made that requires accurate proportions!



What a great idea!!! I will do this to figure out a bag I have been thinking of.  Thanks for sharing this method!


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> @dramaprincess713
> Zhoe mock up - silver, black, fuchsia Pebbled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677435



Wow, you're incredible, @Aminu!  These are so good!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Ive been absent from tpf lately as life has been hectic, and i am  also avoiding temptation but just received a white box so i will post a couple of snaps i took.....my favorite is the prussian blue croc Mia...its stunning,the perfect blue, and croc is my favorite now in Mia....
> 
> Mia in prussian blue croc, phoebe in dark green cuoio toscano, Phoebe in cobalt tweed/black nappa (wish i had upgraded this to a Mia also, the tweed is just fabulous) , and Phoebe in taupe Flor, Flora in dark blue Flor...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649
> View attachment 4677650
> View attachment 4677651
> View attachment 4677652
> View attachment 4677653
> View attachment 4677654
> View attachment 4677648
> View attachment 4677649



What a fabulous haul you got!  All the leathers are so lovely!    Wow, you got a croco bag already?!  Awesome!  Your blue looks very different on my screen that Marco's sample pictures.  How close in hue would you say your picture is to the bag color seen with the naked eye?


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> I wasn’t going to order any more bags:
> 
> I’m getting old and very ill.
> Almost totally bedridden. I get out of the house once a week if I’m lucky. This is permanent.
> I don’t have any more space for bags. None.
> Women like me only have a couple of bags.
> My husband is getting a bit peeved with me spending money on “pretty things” when I don’t go out (my other addiction is Hermès scarves).
> Brexit means more taxes and increases the cost beyond my means?
> And, and, and...
> Then I saw the Croco leather! I contacted Marco and ordered a Midi Victoria in the Croco. He sent me a lovely mock up. Now I am wondering if I should ask him to change it to full size Victoria. I already have one and use it often when I do go out. My regular bag is a blue Africa Selene. I tend to carry a lot, including a water bottle because of my illness.
> 
> I have got a Midi Victoria in Flor, but haven’t used it yet.
> 
> What do you think?



You are going through so much.  I think a pretty bag will bring you joy.  Having joy in your life is really important at all times, but more so when times are difficult.  I would say, get it while you can still afford it and enjoy it fully.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I don’t recall. I hope I still have the invoice. I’ll get back to you.


No problem.  Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Really sorry about your health as well. Totally disagree with the point #4, however - who cares what other people have or do, you do you. Not enabling in any way, I just think it's important to do whatever helps brighten your day and accomplish the goals you set for yourself. If carrying your medications and water bottle in a gorgeous bag makes it slightly easier, so be it! Not the best comparison, but one could, for example, always judge a person at a gym wearing super fancy and expensive clothes, but hey, if that's what it took to get them out and exercising, so be it!


You said it well!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> No problem.  Thanks!


I found the price in an email that I had from Marco.
@carterazo Grande Mia is € 420,00 (small Mia is € 390,00)


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> I have many green bags from Marco, and I also have that dark green vachetta and hunter pebbled.  That's why I finally decided to wait on this one as well.


I am so intrigued by the green vacchetta.  I wish I could see it irl.  For years I have been craving a bottle green that is dark and rich but not muted or greyed.     (I admit I haven't been searching much)


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure how it would fare inside a bag rubbing against things. It is suede embedded with the pellets or whatever they are. Personally I would go with a more durable leather, but I am not saying it is delicate per se. Mine got rained on a little, nothing happened to it.


How scary to have it rained on.  So glad to hear nothing happened. Now I can fear less for mine. 
What color of yours got rained on?


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I found an invoice from last year, but it’s for a Grande Mia I ordered during a promotion plus I added some extras. I cannot give you an accurate base price, plus prices have increased since then. You’ll have to email Marco for the current base price.


I did, thank you!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I found the price in an email that I had from Marco.
> @carterazo Grande Mia is € 420,00 (small Mia is € 390,00)


Thanks so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> How scary to have it rained on.  So glad to hear nothing happened. Now I can fear less for mine.
> What color of yours got rained on?


The gray and it was a very light sprinkle, not really wet.  With the pattern/ beads that are in the leather, if the suede got spotted there is no way I could see it anyway.


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> If you are really going to order the Grande Mia, keep in mind that it doesn't come with the top zip closure under the flap like the Zhoe. I think Zhoe is the only bag that has a top zip closure under the flap by default, so you will have to add this if it is necessary for extra security.
> Also the rings to the detachable strap only come on the top handle, like the Mia. If you want to have interior strap hooking, like the Zhoe, you will have to let Marco know.
> Another thing to think about is the flap closure. Since the Zhoe has a magnetic closure, it's less likely to get scratched, unlike the Grande Mia.
> As for the strap, you can make it longer or shorter to suit your preference. I recommend asking Marco to punch extra holes if you order it longer.



#orchidmyst, is there an advantage, in your opinion, to having interior strap hooking rings instead of the rings on the top handles?


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> What a fabulous haul you got!  All the leathers are so lovely!    Wow, you got a croco bag already?!  Awesome!  Your blue looks very different on my screen that Marco's sample pictures.  How close in hue would you say your picture is to the bag color seen with the naked eye?


Thank you   I took the pic in bad inside light, but my bag is actually the one in Marcos newsletter/FB croc post....and his pix show the color better, but i can take outside pix tomro if you want better shots of this color? Its the Prussian Blue croc...and its really a perfect blue...it will be a pretty neutral blue too i think....and that croc leather is nice and thick and just yummy....i have it sitting on my shelf next to a very high quality vintage 50s real croc bag, and you cannot tell the difference....


----------



## jbags07

@carterazo , the Prussian blue is exactly the color of the blue croc in these pix...shows what a larger tote style bag would look like in it too.... a Miss M with rolled handles like the one u have would look similar to this one.........a great neutral blue....not sure which of the Olsen twins this is!


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> #orchidmyst, is there an advantage, in your opinion, to having interior strap hooking rings instead of the rings on the top handles?


I think this is personal preference. Wherever you hook the straps, it is quite a different look, when you carry the bag on the shoulder by the strap or by holding the top handle.
Some of the other brands have the rings by the top handle and some have the rings on the exterior of the bag.
For myself, I like having the rings in the interior of the bag actually. I like that look better. Also, because I carry quite a heavy load sometimes (ipad and water bottle), I'm more worried about the bag changing shape if I hook the straps on the top handle. I haven't tried it so I can't say how it would turn out in the long term.


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> @HermesHope, Echoing that I am sorry to read about your health but I do think we need a little self-care through bag therapy once in awhile...I look forward to seeing your croc Victoria reveal!
> 
> 
> Among other beautiful lovelies, @jbags07 posted a Flora in dark blue Flor that I now covet! That may give you some more fuel for your planning.
> I have used a Flora as my wallet (I have tons of cards, plus my checkbook, any coupons or gift cards I need) and it was awesome. I think it would work great as a catch all or accessory pouch.
> I have a Penelope in Flor, but I think this leather is so new, none of us can speak to it's long term wear...but it doesn't seem like a delicate leather to me.



I did see @jbags07's dark blue Flor, and it is gorgeous! It may or may not influenced me to consider going down this road... I'm glad to hear the Flora has worked so well for you as a wallet



djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about Flor and if it was delicate he said actually it should wear very well as it is a pretty hardy leather. I said it looks so delicate and he responded and said that is actually a reasonably hardy leather.



That's awesome, thanks for letting me know! Maybe Flor will work out for this after all!


----------



## dramaprincess713

jbags07 said:


> @carterazo , the Prussian blue is exactly the color of the blue croc in these pix...shows what a larger tote style bag would look like in it too.... a Miss M with rolled handles like the one u have would look similar to this one.........a great neutral blue....not sure which of the Olsen twins this is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679100
> View attachment 4679101



Oh my, my resolve NOT to get something in this Prussian Blue croc is wavering. I love a good blue bag. I'm picky about my blues, but when I see one I like, it's hard to resist. This shade of blue is right up my alley!

I must resist though. I have the Prussian Blue Coach Rogue, which is very similar to this. (It's not in croc though, so I want to tell myself that's a justification, but it's not!). I have another navy bag that is also similar. And I'm looking into getting something in the Deep Blue Africa, which is different, but is another dark blue. I must resist...but it's so hard!


----------



## LuvNLux

orchidmyst said:


> I think this is personal preference. Wherever you hook the straps, it is quite a different look, when you carry the bag on the shoulder by the strap or by holding the top handle.
> Some of the other brands have the rings by the top handle and some have the rings on the exterior of the bag.
> For myself, I like having the rings in the interior of the bag actually. I like that look better. Also, because I carry quite a heavy load sometimes (ipad and water bottle), I'm more worried about the bag changing shape if I hook the straps on the top handle. I haven't tried it so I can't say how it would turn out in the long term.



@orchidmyst, thank you!  This really helps!  Previously, I thought it might have had something to do with the difficulty of the leather flap opening up towards the top of the bag. Now I can see that when carrying a heavy load in a larger bag it would make more sense to have the interior or exterior strap rings rather than put all the weight bearing on the top handle.  Probably does not make a great difference with a small bag like the Mia.


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   I took the pic in bad inside light, but my bag is actually the one in Marcos newsletter/FB croc post....and his pix show the color better, but i can take outside pix tomro if you want better shots of this color? Its the Prussian Blue croc...and its really a perfect blue...it will be a pretty neutral blue too i think....and that croc leather is nice and thick and just yummy....i have it sitting on my shelf next to a very high quality vintage 50s real croc bag, and you cannot tell the difference....



I was wondering if the bag Marco showed was yours!  It is so pretty and luxe!  Yes, Please, I would love to see more pictures of your bag, pretty please!  Would you say it is a very dark blue?


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> @carterazo , the Prussian blue is exactly the color of the blue croc in these pix...shows what a larger tote style bag would look like in it too.... a Miss M with rolled handles like the one u have would look similar to this one.........a great neutral blue....not sure which of the Olsen twins this is!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679100
> View attachment 4679101



Oooh, thank you for this picture!  It really helps to visualize the color.  Yes, I was thinking of a Little Miss M with rolled handles or an Alexia Midi would both look fabulous like your Mia.


----------



## orchidmyst

LuvNLux said:


> @orchidmyst, thank you!  This really helps!  Previously, I thought it might have had something to do with the difficulty of the leather flap opening up towards the top of the bag. Now I can see that when carrying a heavy load in a larger bag it would make more sense to have the interior or exterior strap rings rather than put all the weight bearing on the top handle.  Probably does not make a great difference with a small bag like the Mia.


There is no difficulty in opening the bag and getting things out wherever you choose the put the rings to hook to the shoulder strap.
For a small bag like Mia, it really wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## ajamy

carterazo said:


> I am so intrigued by the green vacchetta.  I wish I could see it irl.  For years I have been craving a bottle green that is dark and rich but not muted or greyed.     (I admit I haven't been searching much)


I have just received a midi Victoria in the dark green nappa - this is a beautiful deep green.  I haven't been able to take any pictures yet, the weather has been so dull and dreary here that it would probably look more like black.


----------



## jkbosse18

ajamy said:


> I have just received a midi Victoria in the dark green nappa - this is a beautiful deep green.  I haven't been able to take any pictures yet, the weather has been so dull and dreary here that it would probably look more like black.


I can't wait to see what yours looks like as I got Victoria in dark green Nappa!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my, my resolve NOT to get something in this Prussian Blue croc is wavering. I love a good blue bag. I'm picky about my blues, but when I see one I like, it's hard to resist. This shade of blue is right up my alley!
> 
> I must resist though. I have the Prussian Blue Coach Rogue, which is very similar to this. (It's not in croc though, so I want to tell myself that's a justification, but it's not!). I have another navy bag that is also similar. And I'm looking into getting something in the Deep Blue Africa, which is different, but is another dark blue. I must resist...but it's so hard!


Me too!  I have tons of blue bags and I have to refrain from ordering more. @jbags07 , that Prussian blue is such a great neutral yet eye catching color.


----------



## eleanors36

carterazo said:


> I am so intrigued by the green vacchetta.  I wish I could see it irl.  For years I have been craving a bottle green that is dark and rich but not muted or greyed.     (I admit I haven't been searching much)


That green vachetta is dark and rich IMO.  I'll try to find my photo of it.  I love the color.  It's actually one of my favorite greens I bought from him along with the Africa.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Here is


carterazo said:


> I am so intrigued by the green vacchetta.  I wish I could see it irl.  For years I have been craving a bottle green that is dark and rich but not muted or greyed.     (I admit I haven't been searching much)


Here is the mini Alexa in dark green vacchetta. It is a true bottle green.    Apologies for the Tumi bag in the background, it is my office workhorse.


----------



## southernbelle43

Here is mine n the dark green vacchetta.  It was too heavy for me, so I sold it, but would really like to have another bag in this color leather.  It was so rich!


----------



## Sickgrl13

No idea why it is posting sideways in the earlier post.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is mine n the dark green vacchetta.  It was too heavy for me, so I sold it, but would really like to have another bag in this color leather.  It was so rich!
> View attachment 4679613


Yes!  It's really lovely.  I'd like another one in this as well, but I can wait.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> Yes!  It's really lovely.  I'd like another one in this as well, but I can wait.


Me too.  I have some coming, so nothing for me right now.


----------



## tiffanyirene

Hi again everyone!

I have settled on a bag - a Zhoe in the new taupe grey fiore leather with gold hardware and lilac lining. I'm very excited, and I'm in the process of completing my purchase. I have a question about the PayPal invoice/payment because I don't use PayPal very often, and I know a lot of you order from Marco pretty frequently. 

Can I use a credit card to complete the payment request instead of a bank account transfer? I'm used to seeing PayPal invoices look more like a traditional "invoice" than a request for payment like it looks now. I would rather use my credit card, but I want to make sure there aren't any additional fees or that my credit card doesn't code it as a cash advance or something weird. Any input is much appreciated!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

tiffanyirene said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> I have settled on a bag - a Zhoe in the new taupe grey fiore leather with gold hardware and lilac lining. I'm very excited, and I'm in the process of completing my purchase. I have a question about the PayPal invoice/payment because I don't use PayPal very often, and I know a lot of you order from Marco pretty frequently.
> 
> Can I use a credit card to complete the payment request instead of a bank account transfer? I'm used to seeing PayPal invoices look more like a traditional "invoice" than a request for payment like it looks now. I would rather use my credit card, but I want to make sure there aren't any additional fees or that my credit card doesn't code it as a cash advance or something weird. Any input is much appreciated!!


Yes.  Just add your credit card to your payment options in PayPal.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I finally broke this little gem out.  Little Athena messenger with adjustable strap that allows for cross body, shoulder are shorter carry.  Black Verona, silver hardware ( I think..) fuschia lining.  Back slip pocket.  This is so close to perfect for me.  I’m 5’2 125 and the  largest I usually carry is Selene midi.  I love this style because it has a zipper that allows easy access ( a little longer than the top, so practical) front pocket, and adding the back slip made it the bomb,  I have this in dark taupe Verona too.  Oh my gosh... Verona.  Where do I even begin?  Lightweight lovely, and very durable!


----------



## djfmn

tiffanyirene said:


> Hi again everyone!
> 
> I have settled on a bag - a Zhoe in the new taupe grey fiore leather with gold hardware and lilac lining. I'm very excited, and I'm in the process of completing my purchase. I have a question about the PayPal invoice/payment because I don't use PayPal very often, and I know a lot of you order from Marco pretty frequently.
> 
> Can I use a credit card to complete the payment request instead of a bank account transfer? I'm used to seeing PayPal invoices look more like a traditional "invoice" than a request for payment like it looks now. I would rather use my credit card, but I want to make sure there aren't any additional fees or that my credit card doesn't code it as a cash advance or something weird. Any input is much appreciated!!


Yes you can but make sure you do the conversion if you are in the USA or anywhere that does not use the Euro. The paypal conversion rate is much higher than your credit card conversion rate. Once I did that the price on average went down by around $20 depending on the cost of the bag. Its a setting in Paypal it says do you want the conversion done by Paypal or the other option is do you want your credit card to do the conversion.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> I was wondering if the bag Marco showed was yours!  It is so pretty and luxe!  Yes, Please, I would love to see more pictures of your bag, pretty please!  Would you say it is a very dark blue?


It rained today, hopefully tomro i can get a snap in outside light, which imo always shows the truest color   It is not a very dark blue....its between a medium blu and dark blue maybe? Its a hard to explain color, but its one of the best blues i think ive ever seen....because of the croc emboss, the color has a lot of movement, whereas a lot of leathers are very flat in terms of the color....and while some blues are limited in what outfits you can wear them with, i think this blue will be fairly neutral and really go with a lot of outfits....


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Oooh, thank you for this picture!  It really helps to visualize the color.  Yes, I was thinking of a Little Miss M with rolled handles or an Alexia Midi would both look fabulous like your Mia.


Oohhh i think midi Alexia would be stunning in this blue, and also a little Miss M with rolled handles....i chose an aqua blue lining which ITR complements this particular leather/color very much....


----------



## carterazo

eleanors36 said:


> That green vachetta is dark and rich IMO.  I'll try to find my photo of it.  I love the color.  It's actually one of my favorite greens I bought from him along with the Africa.





Sickgrl13 said:


> Here is
> 
> Here is the mini Alexa in dark green vacchetta. It is a true bottle green.    Apologies for the Tumi bag in the background, it is my office workhorse.





southernbelle43 said:


> Here is mine n the dark green vacchetta.  It was too heavy for me, so I sold it, but would really like to have another bag in this color leather.  It was so rich!
> View attachment 4679613





Sickgrl13 said:


> No idea why it is posting sideways in the earlier post.



Thank you all for the descriptions of the color and the pictures.  It seems more and more that this just might be the green I've been craving.  Now to consider what bag to use for it.... another Zhoe? Little Athena? Little Minerva or Sienna midi? a modified Penelope?  I don't want something big.  Lots to think about...


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> It rained today, hopefully tomro i can get a snap in outside light, which imo always shows the truest color   It is not a very dark blue....its between a medium blu and dark blue maybe? Its a hard to explain color, but its one of the best blues i think ive ever seen....because of the croc emboss, the color has a lot of movement, whereas a lot of leathers are very flat in terms of the color....and while some blues are limited in what outfits you can wear them with, i think this blue will be fairly neutral and really go with a lot of outfits....


Thanks for describing the color.  I thought it was dark.  I like that it has movement.  Would you say it has purple undertones?



jbags07 said:


> Oohhh i think midi Alexia would be stunning in this blue, and also a little Miss M with rolled handles....i chose an aqua blue lining which ITR complements this particular leather/color very much....


Please show a picture of the lining when you can.  I am having a hard time visualizing the color combination.  Is this one of the new lining colors?


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> I finally broke this little gem out.  Little Athena messenger with adjustable strap that allows for cross body, shoulder are shorter carry.  Black Verona, silver hardware ( I think..) fuschia lining.  Back slip pocket.  This is so close to perfect for me.  I’m 5’2 125 and the  largest I usually carry is Selene midi.  I love this style because it has a zipper that allows easy access ( a little longer than the top, so practical) front pocket, and adding the back slip made it the bomb,  I have this in dark taupe Verona too.  Oh my gosh... Verona.  Where do I even begin?  Lightweight lovely, and very durable!


Bag twins. I love mine too.  Verona, oh yes.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


That is lovely!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


SQUEAL!!!!  (i.e., The tweed looks so nice on this bag-- Love it!)


----------



## tenKrat

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


Very classy


----------



## coach943

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


OMG. I love this!


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


I adore this! I think due to the unique beauty of Flor and shortness of the tweed promo, this leather didn't get all the attention it deserved. My Minerva mini with the tweed front is honestly in my top 5 favorite bags, not just MM


----------



## coach943

TotinScience said:


> I adore this! I think due to the unique beauty of Flor and shortness of the tweed promo, this leather didn't get all the attention it deserved. My Minerva mini with the tweed front is honestly in my top 5 favorite bags, not just MM


Me, too. I just love the tweed leather.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


So gorgeous! A really special bag. What color is your lining?


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I adore this! I think due to the unique beauty of Flor and shortness of the tweed promo, this leather didn't get all the attention it deserved. My Minerva mini with the tweed front is honestly in my top 5 favorite bags, not just MM


So true! My tweed Penelope is one of my more special items in my collection.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


That is very classy!!!


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


Wow this is gorgeous. I love his tweed because it will not be prone to threads being snagged. I previously had a tweed bag and after a year or two I had to donate it to goodwill. It did not hold up well at all. When ever I look at tweed bags I make sure it is not loopy thready that snag on everything. As careful as I was it still snagged but I think Marco's tweed will hold up well from what I can tell.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Wow this is gorgeous. I love his tweed because it will not be prone to threads being snagged. I previously had a tweed bag and after a year or two I had to donate it to goodwill. It did not hold up well at all. When ever I look at tweed bags I make sure it is not loopy thready that snag on everything. As careful as I was it still snagged but I think Marco's tweed will hold up well from what I can tell.


I’ve used my red-blue tweed Siena Midi only a few times so far, but I think it’s fairly hardy. Especially since it doesn’t have any threads like real tweed.  It’s pretty amazing that Marco and his colleagues at the tannery produced such a leather that looks so much like tweed.


----------



## tenKrat

My BOTD


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!


The Selene looks just stunning in the tweed...love it!


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> I finally broke this little gem out.  Little Athena messenger with adjustable strap that allows for cross body, shoulder are shorter carry.  Black Verona, silver hardware ( I think..) fuschia lining.  Back slip pocket.  This is so close to perfect for me.  I’m 5’2 125 and the  largest I usually carry is Selene midi.  I love this style because it has a zipper that allows easy access ( a little longer than the top, so practical) front pocket, and adding the back slip made it the bomb,  I have this in dark taupe Verona too.  Oh my gosh... Verona.  Where do I even begin?  Lightweight lovely, and very durable!


I have yet to try Verona, i just never think of it!  Your bag looks amazing


----------



## jbags07

Pardon my photo bombing, but i wanted to give you some comparison pix @carterazo to get a clear idea of the color of this Prussian blue....today was overcast and rainy so i am not sure if that brought out more green/yellow undertones but thats what i saw in outside (enclosed porch) light next to some other blues...the hat is a true dark navy....in the group pic, the suede is navy, and the canvas clutch a very dark navy, the mini Zhoe is dark blue metallic calf, and the blue Flor Flora is a very dark blue....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Pardon my photo bombing, but i wanted to give you some comparison pix @carterazo to get a clear idea of the color of this Prussian blue....today was overcast and rainy so i am not sure if that brought out more green/yellow undertones but thats what i saw in outside (enclosed porch) light next to some other blues...the hat is a true dark navy....in the group pic, the suede is navy, and the canvas clutch a very dark navy, the mini Zhoe is dark blue metallic calf, and the blue Flor Flora is a very dark blue....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4680705
> View attachment 4680706
> View attachment 4680707
> View attachment 4680708
> View attachment 4680709
> View attachment 4680710
> View attachment 4680711


All these blues are such a treat for the eyes!  That Mia sure is lovely.


----------



## jbags07

One final pic lol....for more casual style bags, color blocking the handles red like they did with this bag would be


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> All these blues are such a treat for the eyes!  That Mia sure is lovely.


Thank u  i think its my new favorite


----------



## ohmisseevee

A few more pictures, all taken outdoors. The pictures of the purple lining (a gorgeous combination against the black and white Tweed!) were taken inside. My requested modifications were the addition of the interior dividing pocket, a zip closure, a back slip pocket, and the crossbody hardware on the exterior of the bag. 

Also got a Little Penelope in the cobalt Tweed, with navy lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> A few more pictures, all taken outdoors. The pictures of the purple lining (a gorgeous combination against the black and white Tweed!) were taken inside. My requested modifications were the addition of the interior dividing pocket, a zip closure, a back slip pocket, and the crossbody hardware on the exterior of the bag.
> 
> Also got a Little Penelope in the cobalt Tweed, with navy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4680759
> View attachment 4680756
> View attachment 4680755
> View attachment 4680753
> View attachment 4680751
> View attachment 4680745
> View attachment 4680744
> View attachment 4680746


I love all of these modifications and that can see asking for the exact same ones. The addition of an inner compartment will help to maintain the shape of the tote. How will you use the zippered compartment?  I’m always curious about how people organize their bags. 

that purple lining is an exquisite   Choice with the tweed. Can’t wait to see the mod shots.


----------



## coach943

ohmisseevee said:


> A few more pictures, all taken outdoors. The pictures of the purple lining (a gorgeous combination against the black and white Tweed!) were taken inside. My requested modifications were the addition of the interior dividing pocket, a zip closure, a back slip pocket, and the crossbody hardware on the exterior of the bag.
> 
> Also got a Little Penelope in the cobalt Tweed, with navy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4680759
> View attachment 4680756
> View attachment 4680755
> View attachment 4680753
> View attachment 4680751
> View attachment 4680745
> View attachment 4680744
> View attachment 4680746


Gorgeous! After you posted your pictures this afternoon, I sent an email to Marco asking if he has enough of the black and white tweed left over to make me a Selene Midi similar to yours. He is going to check with the workshop tomorrow. Fingers crossed that he has enough. I don't really need another bag, but the tweed leather is so great. I really want another bag with it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I love all of these modifications and that can see asking for the exact same ones. The addition of an inner compartment will help to maintain the shape of the tote. How will you use the zippered compartment?  I’m always curious about how people organize their bags.
> 
> that purple lining is an exquisite   Choice with the tweed. Can’t wait to see the mod shots.



I love purple and this is such a gorgeous, saturated purple. I'm in love!

Ah, so one thing that I like in my bags is organization. This can take the form of slip pockets or zippered pockets, but one of the things that I hate the most is a completely empty bag, especially a large bag like a tote that can easily become a bottomless pit. There is a degree of organization possible with pouches and smaller SLGs, but if the bag has some inherent amount of organization that can be really helpful to me.

I requested the inner divider pocket because I intended this Selene Midi for use as a combination "going out" tote that would be lovely to take with me even after work, for example, as well as for functional work use. Typically my regular office job doesn't require much, but I have a volunteering gig that will sometimes require my laptop, notebook, pens, and various odds and ends. I wanted to use this divider pocket to hold my laptop - not necessarily with the intention of zipping it up, but so it has a place that is also protected from the other objects I might have in my bag. Aside from that, I will also occasionally have papers that I come across that I need to hold onto and need a place for - the invoice from my mechanic, my voting ballot, a thin notebook, etc. - and having a flat pocket inside is perfect for this purpose, even when I don't have a laptop I need to lug around.

As for how I organize - I'm currently trying out Stashio, so that's the little modular square pockets you see on the inside in one of my pictures. Each one holds items of a different category (lip/beauty/sun protection products, electronics, and so on). I have my work keys in one slip pocket and my house keys in my LV pochette in the other slip pocket. My Little Penelope holds my the room keys to the rental that I manage (I need to make a copy of one of the keys, which is why I have them) and it's clipped to the inside of the bag. I currently have my ballot and a receipt from my mechanic in the interior divider pocket. My phone would likely reside in the exterior slip pocket. Given the size of the interior large slip pocket, I would probably store my Kindle there when I take it around with me.



coach943 said:


> Gorgeous! After you posted your pictures this afternoon, I sent an email to Marco asking if he has enough of the black and white tweed left over to make me a Selene Midi similar to yours. He is going to check with the workshop tomorrow. Fingers crossed that he has enough. I don't really need another bag, but the tweed leather is so great. I really want another bag with it.



The tweed leather is gorgeous - I love the look of it and the texture, and how it catches the light but it's not "blingy" or ostentatious at all.

I was really in love with my Victoria Midi but I was surprised by how much smaller it is in comparison to the Selene Midi.  The Selene Midi is much more perfect for me to use, in terms of size (and now organization), as a work bag than the Victoria Midi (which looks much prettier with the color and the design, but is substantially smaller in terms of size).


----------



## JenJBS

Delete


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Pardon my photo bombing, but i wanted to give you some comparison pix @carterazo to get a clear idea of the color of this Prussian blue....today was overcast and rainy so i am not sure if that brought out more green/yellow undertones but thats what i saw in outside (enclosed porch) light next to some other blues...the hat is a true dark navy....in the group pic, the suede is navy, and the canvas clutch a very dark navy, the mini Zhoe is dark blue metallic calf, and the blue Flor Flora is a very dark blue....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4680705
> View attachment 4680706
> View attachment 4680707
> View attachment 4680708
> View attachment 4680709
> View attachment 4680710
> View attachment 4680711



Thank you so, so much jb!!! These pics are very helpful!  It helps to see how dark the other blues are.  They all look black on my screen except for the suede.  It gives me good perspective on the Mia color.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> A few more pictures, all taken outdoors. The pictures of the purple lining (a gorgeous combination against the black and white Tweed!) were taken inside. My requested modifications were the addition of the interior dividing pocket, a zip closure, a back slip pocket, and the crossbody hardware on the exterior of the bag.
> 
> Also got a Little Penelope in the cobalt Tweed, with navy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4680759
> View attachment 4680756
> View attachment 4680755
> View attachment 4680753
> View attachment 4680751
> View attachment 4680745
> View attachment 4680744
> View attachment 4680746



Thank you for sharing more pics of your yummy bag!  That purple is so pretty too.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Thank you so, so much jb!!! These pics are very helpful!  It helps to see how dark the other blues are.  They all look black on my screen except for the suede.  It gives me good perspective on the Mia color.


You are so welcome


----------



## carterazo

@Aminu, would you work some of your magic for me, please?  I would love to see what this beauty would look like with dark gunmetal hardware.  The silver is so pretty, I am having a hard time visualizing it.  Thank you!  I would also love to see it on one of jbags07 pictures as well, pretty please.  TIA!


----------



## bonniekir

ohmisseevee said:


> Selene Midi in black and white Tweed!!



It looks lovely!! I have a certain interest in this leather, because I ordered the Aphrodite ( a model I rediscovered!)
And  a Penny messenger!
Now I am looking even more forward to recieve them!! [emoji4]


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> A few more pictures, all taken outdoors. The pictures of the purple lining (a gorgeous combination against the black and white Tweed!) were taken inside. My requested modifications were the addition of the interior dividing pocket, a zip closure, a back slip pocket, and the crossbody hardware on the exterior of the bag.
> 
> Also got a Little Penelope in the cobalt Tweed, with navy lining.
> 
> View attachment 4680759
> View attachment 4680756
> View attachment 4680755
> View attachment 4680753
> View attachment 4680751
> View attachment 4680745
> View attachment 4680744
> View attachment 4680746


Thank you for your full review! It really helps to see how people use their bags (esp larger ones) in terms of my future bespokes. Do you find that your computer fits into that sleeve and zips up OK? Is it a 13" laptop?


----------



## coach943

Marco didn't have quite enough of the black and white tweed for a Selene Midi for me, so I decided to go with the red and blue tweed with black nappa leather and the dark gun metal hardware. I already have a bag in the black and white tweed, so a different version of the tweed is probably a good idea anyway.

Marco sent me a picture of the three of them together. I am so excited!


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> Marco didn't have quite enough of the black and white tweed for a Selene Midi for me, so I decided to go with the red and blue tweed with black nappa leather and the dark gun metal hardware. I already have a bag in the black and white tweed, so a different version of the tweed is probably a good idea anyway.
> 
> Marco sent me a picture of the three of them together. I am so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681360



lovely combo! I'm loving all of these tweed bags.


----------



## ohmisseevee

The Selene Midi is big enough for my laptop (older Surface) to fit comfortably outside the sleeve, but since my sleeve zips up it wouldn't fit inside - can't get it inside the pocket. I've included two pictures - one of it outside and one inside, sitting vertically.

I didn't intend for my laptop to be fully zipped inside the interior pocket - for normal use a zip pocket is more useful to me than a slip pocket (especially where it is located in the bag), but I wanted the option to be able to slide it into a pocket of sorts, even unzipped or sitting vertically, rather than just dumping it into a large bag where it might get slung or bounced around a bit. 

Interestingly, because of the interior dividing pocket, it provides a little additional structure in a way that I actually wouldn't mind storing my laptop outside the dividing pocket.


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> The Selene Midi is big enough for my laptop (older Surface) to fit comfortably outside the sleeve, but since my sleeve zips up it wouldn't fit inside - can't get it inside the pocket. I've included two pictures - one of it outside and one inside, sitting vertically.
> 
> I didn't intend for my laptop to be fully zipped inside the interior pocket - for normal use a zip pocket is more useful to me than a slip pocket (especially where it is located in the bag), but I wanted the option to be able to slide it into a pocket of sorts, even unzipped or sitting vertically, rather than just dumping it into a large bag where it might get slung or bounced around a bit.
> 
> Interestingly, because of the interior dividing pocket, it provides a little additional structure in a way that I actually wouldn't mind storing my laptop outside the dividing pocket.


I think a Selene with your interior divider would work great for fitting the laptop.


----------



## ohmisseevee

orchidmyst said:


> I think a Selene with your interior divider would work great for fitting the laptop.



I agree! It lacks maybe a couple of inches, and largely just to get it inside the zipper - the size of the pocket does look big enough to fit a small laptop.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Don't have many pictures yet, but also received this beautiful dark blue Flor Phoebe with my recent white box. This is definitely my favorite of the Flor leathers. I ordered another bag in the dark blue Flor, and now I'm really excited to get it!


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I agree! It lacks maybe a couple of inches, and largely just to get it inside the zipper - the size of the pocket does look big enough to fit a small laptop.


I stuff my Selene Midi full too and sometimes rather carry the larger Selene. Seeing that there’s still space inside the bag makes it seem like I’m not carrying that much.


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> Marco didn't have quite enough of the black and white tweed for a Selene Midi for me, so I decided to go with the red and blue tweed with black nappa leather and the dark gun metal hardware. I already have a bag in the black and white tweed, so a different version of the tweed is probably a good idea anyway.
> 
> Marco sent me a picture of the three of them together. I am so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681360


It will be beautiful!


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Don't have many pictures yet, but also received this beautiful dark blue Flor Phoebe with my recent white box. This is definitely my favorite of the Flor leathers. I ordered another bag in the dark blue Flor, and now I'm really excited to get it!


This is stunning! I regret not getting any. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> The Selene Midi is big enough for my laptop (older Surface) to fit comfortably outside the sleeve, but since my sleeve zips up it wouldn't fit inside - can't get it inside the pocket. I've included two pictures - one of it outside and one inside, sitting vertically.
> 
> I didn't intend for my laptop to be fully zipped inside the interior pocket - for normal use a zip pocket is more useful to me than a slip pocket (especially where it is located in the bag), but I wanted the option to be able to slide it into a pocket of sorts, even unzipped or sitting vertically, rather than just dumping it into a large bag where it might get slung or bounced around a bit.
> 
> Interestingly, because of the interior dividing pocket, it provides a little additional structure in a way that I actually wouldn't mind storing my laptop outside the dividing pocket.


Thank you -- yes, I can see how it adds structure to the bag, and how you could fit your laptop to the side as a result of that. I really like how it changes the style of the midi Selene in a subtle way. I am now thinking of the regular size Selene along the same lines.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Don't have many pictures yet, but also received this beautiful dark blue Flor Phoebe with my recent white box. This is definitely my favorite of the Flor leathers. I ordered another bag in the dark blue Flor, and now I'm really excited to get it!


 oh my! Now I'm really regretting missing out on the Flor and tweed offers. That is gorgeous and classy, yet also could easily go casual.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> Marco didn't have quite enough of the black and white tweed for a Selene Midi for me, so I decided to go with the red and blue tweed with black nappa leather and the dark gun metal hardware. I already have a bag in the black and white tweed, so a different version of the tweed is probably a good idea anyway.
> 
> Marco sent me a picture of the three of them together. I am so excited!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681360


This is going to be great. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Don't have many pictures yet, but also received this beautiful dark blue Flor Phoebe with my recent white box. This is definitely my favorite of the Flor leathers. I ordered another bag in the dark blue Flor, and now I'm really excited to get it!


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> Don't have many pictures yet, but also received this beautiful dark blue Flor Phoebe with my recent white box. This is definitely my favorite of the Flor leathers. I ordered another bag in the dark blue Flor, and now I'm really excited to get it!


That is gorgeous.  He did not have the dark blue when I got mine. I like this better than any of the other colors.


----------



## djfmn

Having seen the beautiful Selene in black and white tweed and @tenKrat beautiful Sienna in Tweed I asked Marco what tweed and flor he has left.  You never know I might have to order a tweed sienna or something else in tweed. I received the following email this morning:

*Flor
Taupe: out of stock
Dark blue: just 1 bag
Dark grey: 3 bags*
Dark teal: 3 bags**

*Tweed:
Black / white: out of stock
Black / cobalt: 2 bags
Red / blue: 2 bags
Brick / ocher: 2 bags*


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> @Aminu, would you work some of your magic for me, please?  I would love to see what this beauty would look like with dark gunmetal hardware.  The silver is so pretty, I am having a hard time visualizing it.  Thank you!  I would also love to see it on one of jbags07 pictures as well, pretty please.  TIA!


Just saw this. Hope these help you decide...


----------



## ohmisseevee

More pictures of my dark blue Flor Phoebe. I had considered asking Marco to add an exterior slip pocket but I'm glad I didn't - I like that the Flor leather wraps all the way around.

Other specs: silver hardware, silver lining, dark blue Nappa leather used for the sides and wristlet


----------



## carterazo

Aminu said:


> Just saw this. Hope these help you decide...


Thank you so much!!!!!     This is so helpful.  You are gifted with the photoshopping.   Thanks!


----------



## Aminu

carterazo said:


> Thank you so much!!!!!     This is so helpful.  You are gifted with the photoshopping.   Thanks!


No problem, I totally understand needing to visualise things before making a decision! It's why I taught myself how to use Photoshop in the first place (well, that and editing photos).


----------



## dramaprincess713

Can anyone here speak to the Soulmate vs. the Soulmate Midi? I am a Soulmate or Selene in Deep Blue Africa, and haven't quite decided with to go for yet. But if the Soulmate Midi would work for me, I would strongly consider the one on BST and save some $$ instead. I don't want to make a mistake though - that only costs money in the long run, and I very much want my Deep Blue Africa bag to be a forever bag.  

I have been obsessively researching this the past few days, but I still cannot figure out which would be the best size for me if I go for a Soulmate. I do like big bags, but I'm also increasing more aware of how bags look on me as I'm only 5'2" and relatively slim. On some mod shots, the Soulmate looks so big to my eye, on people that are taller than me. But then in others it looks just right. In other mod shots, the Soulmate midi looks just right and in others it looks so so small. The dimensions between the two don't seem massively different (if I recall correctly, approx. and inch in height and depth and approx. 2 inches in height?), but the LOOK drastically different in size. I'm just so confused!

I need something that will be large enough to carry a Chanel WOC (which acts at my wallet), a 8x6" pouch, two smaller pouches (maybe approx. 4" long, max?), sunglasses, phone, LV Key pouch, LV round coin purse, and a Coach accordion card case. I would also like for it to have enough room for "extras" (ex: water bottle, thin agenda, checkbook, leggings, etc.). Obviously the larger size will always be the option for carrying all I need and more, but am I going to look ridiculous with the larger size? Can the Midi also do this and possibly look more proportionate on me?


----------



## Coastal jewel

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can anyone here speak to the Soulmate vs. the Soulmate Midi? I am a Soulmate or Selene in Deep Blue Africa, and haven't quite decided with to go for yet. But if the Soulmate Midi would work for me, I would strongly consider the one on BST and save some $$ instead. I don't want to make a mistake though - that only costs money in the long run, and I very much want my Deep Blue Africa bag to be a forever bag.
> 
> I have been obsessively researching this the past few days, but I still cannot figure out which would be the best size for me if I go for a Soulmate. I do like big bags, but I'm also increasing more aware of how bags look on me as I'm only 5'2" and relatively slim. On some mod shots, the Soulmate looks so big to my eye, on people that are taller than me. But then in others it looks just right. In other mod shots, the Soulmate midi looks just right and in others it looks so so small. The dimensions between the two don't seem massively different (if I recall correctly, approx. and inch in height and depth and approx. 2 inches in height?), but the LOOK drastically different in size. I'm just so confused!
> 
> I need something that will be large enough to carry a Chanel WOC (which acts at my wallet), a 8x6" pouch, two smaller pouches (maybe approx. 4" long, max?), sunglasses, phone, LV Key pouch, LV round coin purse, and a Coach accordion card case. I would also like for it to have enough room for "extras" (ex: water bottle, thin agenda, checkbook, leggings, etc.). Obviously the larger size will always be the option for carrying all I need and more, but am I going to look ridiculous with the larger size? Can the Midi also do this and possibly look more proportionate on me?


I totally “get” what you say about the size thing.  I’m 5’2 and petite and even the soulmate midi looks huge on me.  The largest MM bags that  I have ate the soul mate midi and selene midi.  I know there are others who are small  in stature that can chime in too.. ( and who awesomely look wonderful w bigger bags) and may also have the soulmate as well as soulmate midi.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Coastal jewel said:


> I totally “get” what you say about the size thing.  I’m 5’2 and petite and even the soulmate midi looks huge on me.  The largest MM bags that  I have ate the soul mate midi and selene midi.  I know there are others who are small  in stature that can chime in too.. ( and who awesomely look wonderful w bigger bags) and may also have the soulmate as well as soulmate midi.


I actually love big bags because I tend to carry a lot, and I never used to care whether or not they looked too big on me. (I've only ever once returned a bag because I thought it overwhelmed me, and that bag literally went almost down to my knees.) However, I've seen some photos of myself carrying my Neverfull GM - I love the bag, and it is one of my favorites, but I can't help thinking it looks quite large on me in photos. It's made me more aware of proportions and how things might look on me. It used to be that I would always choose the bigger size, no deliberation needed. Lol, it was so much easier when I didn't notice or care!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I actually love big bags because I tend to carry a lot, and I never used to care whether or not they looked too big on me. (I've only ever once returned a bag because I thought it overwhelmed me, and that bag literally went almost down to my knees.) However, I've seen some photos of myself carrying my Neverfull GM - I love the bag, and it is one of my favorites, but I can't help thinking it looks quite large on me in photos. It's made me more aware of proportions and how things might look on me. It used to be that I would always choose the bigger size, no deliberation needed. Lol, it was so much easier when I didn't notice or care![/QUOTE
> 
> “I actually love big bags because I tend to carry a lot“ are your words.
> I think you should get what you want. I have never once looked at a woman and thought that her bag was too big or too small.  That is a totally subjective thing.  A  bag that one person thinks is too big, another thinks is just right and another thinks  is small. So you should listen to yourself and get what makes you happy, what works best for you and what makes YOUR heart sing.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have no clue why my response above is not separated from your posts. This has happened a couple of times in the last few days. Whatever.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I actually love big bags because I tend to carry a lot, and I never used to care whether or not they looked too big on me. (I've only ever once returned a bag because I thought it overwhelmed me, and that bag literally went almost down to my knees.) However, I've seen some photos of myself carrying my Neverfull GM - I love the bag, and it is one of my favorites, but I can't help thinking it looks quite large on me in photos. It's made me more aware of proportions and how things might look on me. It used to be that I would always choose the bigger size, no deliberation needed. Lol, it was so much easier when I didn't notice or care!


Since the Neverfull is a style that you like to use, I recommend the Selene instead of the Soulmate. The Selene is more east-west while the Soulmate is north-south.
Weight-wise, the Soulmate/Soulmate Midi is heavier than the Selene in Africa leather. so another reason why the Selene is better.
Also, I carry a lot of pouches as well and with the amount of things you described. the Soulmate Midi (even without middle divider) would definitely be packed full.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


I think I like the silver hardware. Not sure why, but I like the way it looks with the croco.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue why my response above is not separated from your posts. This has happened a couple of times in the last few days. Whatever.



The same thing happened to me a while back.  Who knows how or why it happens.


----------



## dramaprincess713

@southernbelle43 You are right. I have a tendency to get caught up on things and obsess over them, but ultimately, I should always go with what makes me feel good! I'm not quite sure what that means for me in terms of the Soulmate, but for the Selene (which I've also been considering), I'm pretty certain that means the regular size. Now I just need to remember that, stick to it, and not second-guess myself!



orchidmyst said:


> Since the Neverfull is a style that you like to use, I recommend the Selene instead of the Soulmate. The Selene is more east-west while the Soulmate is north-south.
> Weight-wise, the Soulmate/Soulmate Midi is heavier than the Selene in Africa leather. so another reason why the Selene is better.
> Also, I carry a lot of pouches as well and with the amount of things you described. the Soulmate Midi (even without middle divider) would definitely be packed full.



Thanks so much for your input! Yes, I was just thinking about east-west vs north-south, and I do have a preference for east-west orientations. I think that is also why the Soulmate looks so big to me - it's more bag, length-wise, than I'm used to, and thus, it appears to "take up" more of the body. And, thank you so much for your input re. the capacity of the Soulmate midi - that is so so very helpful!

Selene is my first choice of style over the Soulmate. I am only considering the Soulmate because I am also contemplating a color-block metallic Selene, and if I end up doing that, I would want the Deep Blue Africa in a different style. But, Deep Blue Africa is a definite for me, so maybe I get that one in the Selene instead... The MM choices and decisions to make seem endless! I swear, if I'm able to come to a definitive decision re. the three leathers/color combos I'm consider, it will be a small miracle!


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


I'm a sucker for dark gunmetal hardware, but on this bag I prefer the silver. It looks super elegant with the dark blue croc.


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!



I like the silver.  It looks so nice against the dark blue.  Because it contrasts? I guess?  The darker hardware blends in so much it disappears against the blue, in my opinion.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can anyone here speak to the Soulmate vs. the Soulmate Midi? I am a Soulmate or Selene in Deep Blue Africa, and haven't quite decided with to go for yet. But if the Soulmate Midi would work for me, I would strongly consider the one on BST and save some $$ instead. I don't want to make a mistake though - that only costs money in the long run, and I very much want my Deep Blue Africa bag to be a forever bag.
> 
> I have been obsessively researching this the past few days, but I still cannot figure out which would be the best size for me if I go for a Soulmate. I do like big bags, but I'm also increasing more aware of how bags look on me as I'm only 5'2" and relatively slim. On some mod shots, the Soulmate looks so big to my eye, on people that are taller than me. But then in others it looks just right. In other mod shots, the Soulmate midi looks just right and in others it looks so so small. The dimensions between the two don't seem massively different (if I recall correctly, approx. and inch in height and depth and approx. 2 inches in height?), but the LOOK drastically different in size. I'm just so confused!
> 
> I need something that will be large enough to carry a Chanel WOC (which acts at my wallet), a 8x6" pouch, two smaller pouches (maybe approx. 4" long, max?), sunglasses, phone, LV Key pouch, LV round coin purse, and a Coach accordion card case. I would also like for it to have enough room for "extras" (ex: water bottle, thin agenda, checkbook, leggings, etc.). Obviously the larger size will always be the option for carrying all I need and more, but am I going to look ridiculous with the larger size? Can the Midi also do this and possibly look more proportionate on me?


I cannot carry large bags I am 5'4" and 120 lbs and they look weird on me. I had a midi Minerva and it was too big for me I gave it to my daughter. She is 5'2" and 95lbs and she can carry it off. I also gave her my midi Soulmates although I could carry them they were too heavy and big for me. The only larger MM bag that I have and use all the time is the midi Selene. It is my favorite MM tote it is easy carry and fits everything I need and does not over power me in size. Yet my daughter is smaller in stature than I am and she seems to be able to wear larger bags and likes carrying larger bags. I think it is what you are comfortable carrying. My personal preference these days are for smaller bags. Fortunately Marco gives us lots of choice that suits everyone's needs.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


I love dark gunmetal hardware but on this bag I prefer the silver.


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


The silver hardware seems to bring out the sheen of the Croco leather more than the dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## yellow_tulip

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


I vote silver. Makes the bag pop.


----------



## Carrots808

I love dark gunmetal but the silver looks better on the croc leather. Hope this helps.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Can anyone here speak to the Soulmate vs. the Soulmate Midi? I am a Soulmate or Selene in Deep Blue Africa, and haven't quite decided with to go for yet. But if the Soulmate Midi would work for me, I would strongly consider the one on BST and save some $$ instead. I don't want to make a mistake though - that only costs money in the long run, and I very much want my Deep Blue Africa bag to be a forever bag.
> 
> I have been obsessively researching this the past few days, but I still cannot figure out which would be the best size for me if I go for a Soulmate. I do like big bags, but I'm also increasing more aware of how bags look on me as I'm only 5'2" and relatively slim. On some mod shots, the Soulmate looks so big to my eye, on people that are taller than me. But then in others it looks just right. In other mod shots, the Soulmate midi looks just right and in others it looks so so small. The dimensions between the two don't seem massively different (if I recall correctly, approx. and inch in height and depth and approx. 2 inches in height?), but the LOOK drastically different in size. I'm just so confused!
> 
> I need something that will be large enough to carry a Chanel WOC (which acts at my wallet), a 8x6" pouch, two smaller pouches (maybe approx. 4" long, max?), sunglasses, phone, LV Key pouch, LV round coin purse, and a Coach accordion card case. I would also like for it to have enough room for "extras" (ex: water bottle, thin agenda, checkbook, leggings, etc.). Obviously the larger size will always be the option for carrying all I need and more, but am I going to look ridiculous with the larger size? Can the Midi also do this and possibly look more proportionate on me?


I have a full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa, and I carry it occasionally when I need to carry more. If you want a bag that will carry your extras, then the full size would work better. BUT, because you are petite and slender, the full size *will* look big on you. To me, the Soulmate is a large bag, plus a little more. 

I used to have a Soulmate Midi, which is a solid medium size bag. Your daily essentials will fit adequately I think. But, if you add extras, it will look stuffed to the brim.

Would you consider wearing the Soulmate Midi for your essentials, plus a tote bag to carry your extras? I use a tote bag to carry my extras, in addition to my regular handbag.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


Marco told me that Prussian blue Croco has a bit of greyish undertone, which makes it a unique blue. I think the LIGHT gunmetal will look best with this leather. The grey in this hardware will highlight the leather’s undertones very nicely.

The silver hardware will be brighter but won’t pick up the leather’s color tone as well as the more matte tone of the gunmetal hardware would.  Although, the silver is a lovely contrast against the blue color. Slight difference between silver and light gunmetal. I like the light gunmetal more.

The dark gunmetal is too dark.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Since the Neverfull is a style that you like to use, I recommend the Selene instead of the Soulmate. *The Selene is more east-west while the Soulmate is north-south.*
> Weight-wise, the Soulmate/Soulmate Midi is heavier than the Selene in Africa leather. so another reason why the Selene is better.


Excellent point about Soulmate’s north-south orientation, which overwhelms a shorter, petite person more so than an east-west one.


----------



## tenKrat

@carterazo 
Also, the light gunmetal is a little more interesting than silver.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> I have a full size Soulmate in Deep Blue Africa, and I carry it occasionally when I need to carry more. If you want a bag that will carry your extras, then the full size would work better. BUT, because you are petite and slender, the full size *will* look big on you. To me, the Soulmate is a large bag, plus a little more.
> 
> I used to have a Soulmate Midi, which is a solid medium size bag. Your daily essentials will fit adequately I think. But, if you add extras, it will look stuffed to the brim.
> 
> Would you consider wearing the Soulmate Midi for your essentials, plus a tote bag to carry your extras? I use a tote bag to carry my extras, in addition to my regular handbag.



Thanks for your input! I'm a one-bag girl. I've tried doing the second bag for extras before, but it doesn't work for me. It's why I favor big bags - so I can just stuff everything in one bag. Honestly, it sounds like the Soulmate might not be the bag for me. If one comes up in a color I like, for a really great price, on BST, I think I would get it to try it out to be sure. But, since I know I want my Africa bag to be a forever bag, I think I will get it in a style I know will work for me. I'm thinking the Selene or possibly a Victoria without the flap.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm a one-bag girl. I've tried doing the second bag for extras before, but it doesn't work for me. It's why I favor big bags - so I can just stuff everything in one bag. Honestly, it sounds like the Soulmate might not be the bag for me. If one comes up in a color I like, for a really great price, on BST, I think I would get it to try it out to be sure. But, since I know I want my Africa bag to be a forever bag, I think I will get it in a style I know will work for me. I'm thinking the Selene or possibly a Victoria without the flap.


Selene is a good choice. I had a full size one, and if I had to carry a large bag to tote all of my stuff, I would choose Selene over Soulmate. Plus, Soulmate in Africa leather is quite heavy.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> Also, the light gunmetal is a little more interesting than silver.


I absolutely agree with @tenKrat on the light gunmetal hardware it is definitely more interesting than the silver. The light gunmetal has a grey undertone to it and the silver is a definite silver.


----------



## Cookiefiend

She came today! 
Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight! 
So, so pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


Very pretty! congratulations.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty! congratulations.


Thank you!
I have to give credit to @southernbelle43 though - I saw hers and fell in love.


----------



## tenKrat

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


Beautiful!  Nice to see you over here. This is your first MM, right?  I’m glad you like your Juliet Midi.


----------



## Cookiefiend

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful!  Nice to see you over here. This is your first MM, right?  I’m glad you like your Juliet Midi.


Thanks!
Yes, this is my first… might be another slippery slope though, because I really like the Prussian Blue Croc! 
(oh oh…)


----------



## Kimbashop

Cookiefiend said:


> Thanks!
> Yes, this is my first… might be another slippery slope though, because I really like the Prussian Blue Croc!
> (oh oh…)


This is what happens, @Cookiefiend. And bespoke is so much fun on this thread because there is SO much help and enabling!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Kimbashop said:


> This is what happens, @Cookiefiend. And bespoke is so much fun on this thread because there is SO much help and enabling!


Ha! If you hear any whooshing sounds - don’t worry. It’s probably just me!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


Wow, that medium grey Flor is beautiful!


----------



## pdxhb

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


What a gorgeous bag! I love the nappa - it's a perfect compliment and looks like it was made to go with the grey flor. Enjoy!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Haven't had a good chance to step in front of a mirror or try to time delay mod shots, so I snuck in a couple after yoga class tonight. For reference, I am 5'2" and the bottom of the Selene Midi hits around mid hip, or at about my hip crease (the crease that forms when I hinge at my hips or left up one leg).


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Haven't had a good chance to step in front of a mirror or try to time delay mod shots, so I snuck in a couple after yoga class tonight. For reference, I am 5'2" and the bottom of the Selene Midi hits around mid hip, or at about my hip crease (the crease that forms when I hinge at my hips or left up one leg).


Thank you for posting these! As someone who is also 5'2", this is so so helpful to get a perspective on the Selene Midi size! It looks great on you and is so fabulous in the tweed.

Side note - not quite the same as aerial yoga, but I train on aerial silks and rope...love seeing the hammocks behind you!


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Ladies, both are so pretty, I can't decide.  I keep changing my mind!  Which HARDWARE do you prefer?  Please feel free to give your opinions.  TIA!


silver or gold


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I love purple and this is such a gorgeous, saturated purple. I'm in love!
> Ah, so one thing that I like in my bags is organization. This can take the form of slip pockets or zippered pockets, but one of the things that I hate the most is a completely empty bag, especially a large bag like a tote that can easily become a bottomless pit. There is a degree of organization possible with pouches and smaller SLGs, but if the bag has some inherent amount of organization that can be really helpful to me.
> I requested the inner divider pocket because I intended this Selene Midi for use as a combination "going out" tote that would be lovely to take with me even after work, for example, as well as for functional work use. Typically my regular office job doesn't require much, but I have a volunteering gig that will sometimes require my laptop, notebook, pens, and various odds and ends. I wanted to use this divider pocket to hold my laptop - not necessarily with the intention of zipping it up, but so it has a place that is also protected from the other objects I might have in my bag. Aside from that, I will also occasionally have papers that I come across that I need to hold onto and need a place for - the invoice from my mechanic, my voting ballot, a thin notebook, etc. - and having a flat pocket inside is perfect for this purpose, even when I don't have a laptop I need to lug around.
> As for how I organize - I'm currently trying out Stashio, so that's the little modular square pockets you see on the inside in one of my pictures. Each one holds items of a different category (lip/beauty/sun protection products, electronics, and so on). I have my work keys in one slip pocket and my house keys in my LV pochette in the other slip pocket. My Little Penelope holds my the room keys to the rental that I manage (I need to make a copy of one of the keys, which is why I have them) and it's clipped to the inside of the bag. I currently have my ballot and a receipt from my mechanic in the interior divider pocket. My phone would likely reside in the exterior slip pocket. Given the size of the interior large slip pocket, I would probably store my Kindle there when I take it around with me.
> The tweed leather is gorgeous - I love the look of it and the texture, and how it catches the light but it's not "blingy" or ostentatious at all.
> I was really in love with my Victoria Midi but I was surprised by how much smaller it is in comparison to the Selene Midi.  The Selene Midi is much more perfect for me to use, in terms of size (and now organization), as a work bag than the Victoria Midi (which looks much prettier with the color and the design, but is substantially smaller in terms of size).


Thank you for your review and for all the wonderful pics! This is the first I have ever heard of Stashio, what an interesting idea. How are you looking it? What's the purpose of the little leather loop?



ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures of my dark blue Flor Phoebe. I had considered asking Marco to add an exterior slip pocket but I'm glad I didn't - I like that the Flor leather wraps all the way around.
> Other specs: silver hardware, silver lining, dark blue Nappa leather used for the sides and wristlet


I adore this Phoebe. I love my dark blue Flor Penelope, but now I wish I had also ordered a Phoebe! And just a side note, though it's possible things have changed, but a couple of years ago, I asked if an exterior slip pocket could be added to Phoebe and it was a no.



tenKrat said:


> Excellent point about Soulmate’s north-south orientation, which overwhelms a shorter, petite person more so than an east-west one.


YES! Third-ing this. I think also my shorter 5' 1/2" arms make it harder for me to use north-south bags haha. I do adore my Soulmate Midi and the problem is not that much of an issue with that particular style because of the design and the straps put it a bit closer to my body, but I do admit, for ease of use and overall accessibility of the items, my Selene edges the Soulmate out for me. 



Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


@Cookiefiend, congratulations on your "firstborn" Massaccesi! What a beautiful one she is. Juliet Midi is one of my favorite styles. And I love how this style breaks in over time.



ohmisseevee said:


> Haven't had a good chance to step in front of a mirror or try to time delay mod shots, so I snuck in a couple after yoga class tonight. For reference, I am 5'2" and the bottom of the Selene Midi hits around mid hip, or at about my hip crease (the crease that forms when I hinge at my hips or left up one leg).


Awesome mod shots! They're like art with the yoga streamers in the background.


----------



## Cookiefiend

dramaprincess713 said:


> Wow, that medium grey Flor is beautiful!


It truly is! 


pdxhb said:


> What a gorgeous bag! I love the nappa - it's a perfect compliment and looks like it was made to go with the grey flor. Enjoy!


Thank you - it's exactly the same shade of gray - so pretty! 


christinemliu said:


> Thank you for your review and for all the wonderful pics! This is the first I have ever heard of Stashio, what an interesting idea. How are you looking it? What's the purpose of the little leather loop?
> 
> 
> I adore this Phoebe. I love my dark blue Flor Penelope, but now I wish I had also ordered a Phoebe! And just a side note, though it's possible things have changed, but a couple of years ago, I asked if an exterior slip pocket could be added to Phoebe and it was a no.
> 
> 
> YES! Third-ing this. I think also my shorter 5' 1/2" arms make it harder for me to use north-south bags haha. I do adore my Soulmate Midi and the problem is not that much of an issue with that particular style because of the design and the straps put it a bit closer to my body, but I do admit, for ease of use and overall accessibility of the items, my Selene edges the Soulmate out for me.
> 
> 
> @Cookiefiend, congratulations on your "firstborn" Massaccesi! What a beautiful one she is. Juliet Midi is one of my favorite styles. And I love how this style breaks in over time.
> 
> 
> Awesome mod shots! They're like art with the yoga streamers in the background.


Thank you! I'm looking forward to using her for a long time - took her to work with me today! 

Thanks for all the likes everyone - it's really fun that everyone is as happy as I am! Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716


Gorgeous we are bag twins. I bought the sample grey flor midi Juliet when Marco first introduced the leather. It was love at first sight. Such a gorgeous and unique leather and of course I love the midi Juliet. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## fashionista1984

Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style. 

https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


----------



## Cookiefiend

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous we are bag twins. I bought the sample grey flor midi Juliet when Marco first introduced the leather. It was love at first sight. Such a gorgeous and unique leather and of course I love the midi Juliet. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Thank you! 
I keep looking at it sitting on my desk -  the subtle sparkle of the silver in the flowers (I would have said that I would NEVER have a floral bag and look at me now!) along with the darker shimmer just adds such an understated elegance to the bag. 
Mebbe I needs another… 


fashionista1984 said:


> Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


Great write up!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous we are bag twins. I bought the sample grey flor midi Juliet when Marco first introduced the leather. It was love at first sight. Such a gorgeous and unique leather and of course I love the midi Juliet. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Bag triplets. I am. carrying mine today.


----------



## Kimbashop

fashionista1984 said:


> Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


I thought your review was beautifully written!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Haven't had a good chance to step in front of a mirror or try to time delay mod shots, so I snuck in a couple after yoga class tonight. For reference, I am 5'2" and the bottom of the Selene Midi hits around mid hip, or at about my hip crease (the crease that forms when I hinge at my hips or left up one leg).


Bag looks great on you and I love the backdrop!


----------



## dramaprincess713

[QUOTE="christinemliu, post: 33658861]
YES! Third-ing this. I think also my shorter 5' 1/2" arms make it harder for me to use north-south bags haha. I do adore my Soulmate Midi and the problem is not that much of an issue with that particular style because of the design and the straps put it a bit closer to my body, but I do admit, for ease of use and overall accessibility of the items, my Selene edges the Soulmate out for me.
[/QUOTE]

Thanks for your input as well! I've always have a preference for east-west rather than north-south bags...never thought about it in connection to my height, but I think you're onto something re. shorter arms making it harder to use north-south bags!  It's nice to hear from someone else around my height re. your preference for the Selene. I feel just that much more confident about the Selene!


----------



## dramaprincess713

fashionista1984 said:


> Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


Great review! I didn't realize the Little Minerva fit so much! You have me taking a second look at this one!


----------



## fashionista1984

dramaprincess713 said:


> Great review! I didn't realize the Little Minerva fit so much! You have me taking a second look at this one!



take a look at totinscience review too because hers has photos of what she carries inside. It really is surprising!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Bag triplets. I am. carrying mine today.


Yay I love being a bag triplet. I like @Cookiefiend never thought I would own a floral bag as floral is just not my style especially in a handbag. This leather is so different that you do not see a floraly (if that is a word!) looking pattern in the leather it has so many more dimensions to it that the floral is not what catches your eye. I never look at my bag and see a floral bag I see all these other interesting facets about the leather. It is so different and so unique.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yay I love being a bag triplet. I like @Cookiefiend never thought I would own a floral bag as floral is just not my style especially in a handbag. This leather is so different that you do not see a floraly (if that is a word!) looking pattern in the leather it has so many more dimensions to it that the floral is not what catches your eye. I never look at my bag and see a floral bag I see all these other interesting facets about the leather. It is so different and so unique.


 I Am totally not a flower person but agree with you on your impression.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I think I dodge the bullet when these limited leathers time expires..
  And then we find out that Marco has just a little more.  Tweed.  I did not succumb to the tweed the first time.  But.  That Selene Midi.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for posting these! As someone who is also 5'2", this is so so helpful to get a perspective on the Selene Midi size! It looks great on you and is so fabulous in the tweed.
> 
> Side note - not quite the same as aerial yoga, but I train on aerial silks and rope...love seeing the hammocks behind you!



Thanks!  I haven't gone recently but I was doing lyra for fun for a while. I need to get back into it - it's definitely one of my favorite workouts and forms of physical activity.



Coastal jewel said:


> I think I dodge the bullet when these limited leathers time expires..
> And then we find out that Marco has just a little more.  Tweed.  I did not succumb to the tweed the first time.  But.  That Selene Midi.



I'm sure you don't need more encouragement, but the tweed leather is really something special.



djfmn said:


> Yay I love being a bag triplet. I like @Cookiefiend never thought I would own a floral bag as floral is just not my style especially in a handbag. This leather is so different that you do not see a floraly (if that is a word!) looking pattern in the leather it has so many more dimensions to it that the floral is not what catches your eye. I never look at my bag and see a floral bag I see all these other interesting facets about the leather. It is so different and so unique.





southernbelle43 said:


> I Am totally not a flower person but agree with you on your impression.



I agree.  I am also not a floral person but I think Marco's Flor leather is so unique, that it doesn't immediately scream 'floral' when you look at it - it's definitely got many other interesting facets to it, especially the texture, that stand out in a way that distracts from the floral-ness of the floral pattern.


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for your review and for all the wonderful pics! This is the first I have ever heard of Stashio, what an interesting idea. How are you looking it? What's the purpose of the little leather loop?



So the first I had heard of it was less than a month ago, right here in a thread in tpf from another member who had been looking for a purse organizer. I looked into it and really liked the modular aspect of the organizer - you basically mix and match the number of organizers (they are tall rectangular prisms with magnets on top) with whatever you want to use in your purse, and they actually fit in surprisingly well both on the sides and on the bottom (which are not rigid, but have some give and will "fill" bag space if the bag has a non-rigid bottom). The magnets keep all of the modular pieces together, and they come apart easily but also stay together when inside the bag. The little leather tab on each piece is just for the logo, there is actual functional aspect to it that I can see.

I have purchased an organizer from Etsy (made with cloth-covered plastic) as well as a felt organizer from Samorga, and have to say that I like how thin the organizer is. It does have shape and it is rigid enough to help give the outside of a bag structure, but it also have enough give that it won't deform your bag with the organizer pressing against it. I've only tried it in two of my bags so far, but have really liked the overall shape/idea/function, moreso than my felt Samorga organizer (which is great, but limited since I can only use it in one bag or bags of a very similar size) or the other one, which has a similar challenge being that it was custom-made to the bag I ordered it for.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

fashionista1984 said:


> Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


Thank you for the closeups of this leather after some use! I was hoping this leather would be more scratch resistant because of the texture. It appears that it is not. I was really wanting something in the grey, but now I’m reconsidering.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Thanks!  I haven't gone recently but I was doing lyra for fun for a while. I need to get back into it - it's definitely one of my favorite workouts and forms of physical activity.


I love lyra, but I've never done much with it. I like to play around on it, and it's been on my list for years to start to seriously take it up, but life and other apparatuses get in the way. My main apparatus is actually pole, which I love. Pole and aerials are basically my only forms of physical activity!
Sorry - didn't mean to derail this thread, but I love finding other aerialists! To get it back on topic though, I really adore your Selene, and that tweed is really something so special!


----------



## fashionista1984

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you for the closeups of this leather after some use! I was hoping this leather would be more scratch resistant because of the texture. It appears that it is not. I was really wanting something in the grey, but now I’m reconsidering.



it definitely shows scratches but in a “gives it character” kind of way if that makes sense


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> I think I like the silver hardware. Not sure why, but I like the way it looks with the croco.





dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm a sucker for dark gunmetal hardware, but on this bag I prefer the silver. It looks super elegant with the dark blue croc.





LuvNLux said:


> I like the silver.  It looks so nice against the dark blue.  Because it contrasts? I guess?  The darker hardware blends in so much it disappears against the blue, in my opinion.





djfmn said:


> I love dark gunmetal hardware but on this bag I prefer the silver.





orchidmyst said:


> The silver hardware seems to bring out the sheen of the Croco leather more than the dark gunmetal hardware.





yellow_tulip said:


> I vote silver. Makes the bag pop.





Carrots808 said:


> I love dark gunmetal but the silver looks better on the croc leather. Hope this helps.



Thank you so much, ladies!  Yes, the dark gunmetal does not look as perfect on the bag as the silver.  It is just fabulous in that combination.  Our girl @jbags07  created a masterpiece.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Marco told me that Prussian blue Croco has a bit of greyish undertone, which makes it a unique blue. I think the LIGHT gunmetal will look best with this leather. The grey in this hardware will highlight the leather’s undertones very nicely.
> 
> The silver hardware will be brighter but won’t pick up the leather’s color tone as well as the more matte tone of the gunmetal hardware would.  Although, the silver is a lovely contrast against the blue color. Slight difference between silver and light gunmetal. I like the light gunmetal more.
> 
> The dark gunmetal is too dark.



Thank you for the information about the undertone in the color.  That helps a lot.   Good point about the light gunmetal.  I will ask Marco for a picture.   Thanks, dear @tenKrat!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo
> Also, the light gunmetal is a little more interesting than silver.


I really need to try that hardware.  I have been so in love with dark gunmetal, that I completely ignored it.


----------



## carterazo

Cookiefiend said:


> She came today!
> Juliet Midi, medium gray Flor goat leather with matching Nappa calf, light gunmetal hardware, lilac lining. I added an exterior pocket with a small magnet for my phone (it’s nice to have it so handy outside the purse). It’s a little bigger than I expected, so I have lots of room should I need it, and ohmigosh - it’s so light weight!
> So, so pretty!
> View attachment 4682717
> 
> View attachment 4682718
> 
> View attachment 4682715
> 
> View attachment 4682716



Such a beauty! Juliette midi is perfect in this leather.  The purple lining lovely.  enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> I think I dodge the bullet when these limited leathers time expires..
> And then we find out that Marco has just a little more.  Tweed.  I did not succumb to the tweed the first time.  But.  That Selene Midi.


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> Speaking of sample bags, if you were considering the Little Minerva please check out my review I did for the Little Minerva. Marco posted it last night. It’s not as awesome as TotinScience review but I always like hearing multiple perspectives on a style.
> 
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1/


My review is an instruction manual, yours is pure poetry!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> So the first I had heard of it was less than a month ago, right here in a thread in tpf from another member who had been looking for a purse organizer. I looked into it and really liked the modular aspect of the organizer - you basically mix and match the number of organizers (they are tall rectangular prisms with magnets on top) with whatever you want to use in your purse, and they actually fit in surprisingly well both on the sides and on the bottom (which are not rigid, but have some give and will "fill" bag space if the bag has a non-rigid bottom). The magnets keep all of the modular pieces together, and they come apart easily but also stay together when inside the bag. The little leather tab on each piece is just for the logo, there is actual functional aspect to it that I can see.
> 
> I have purchased an organizer from Etsy (made with cloth-covered plastic) as well as a felt organizer from Samorga, and have to say that I like how thin the organizer is. It does have shape and it is rigid enough to help give the outside of a bag structure, but it also have enough give that it won't deform your bag with the organizer pressing against it. I've only tried it in two of my bags so far, but have really liked the overall shape/idea/function, moreso than my felt Samorga organizer (which is great, but limited since I can only use it in one bag or bags of a very similar size) or the other one, which has a similar challenge being that it was custom-made to the bag I ordered it for.


Thank you for the super helpful response! It sounds like a brilliant idea. I have used a felt organizer in one of my totes before but this seems better. I appreciate you sharing your impressions!


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> My review is an instruction manual, yours is pure poetry!


Both of your reviews are awesome! Different perspectives and advice are great. And both of you are making me impatient for my merinos Little Minerva...


----------



## ohmisseevee

I honestly don't think the Little Minerva is a style that is really for me, but both @TotinScience and @fashionista1984, your reviews are making me doubt my resolve. 



christinemliu said:


> Thank you for the super helpful response! It sounds like a brilliant idea. I have used a felt organizer in one of my totes before but this seems better. I appreciate you sharing your impressions!



Of course! I love how much big bags can carry but I am an organizational fiend and couldn't handle a messy and unkempt interior. Stashio is excellent for this as are zip pouches!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you for the closeups of this leather after some use! I was hoping this leather would be more scratch resistant because of the texture. It appears that it is not. I was really wanting something in the grey, but now I’m reconsidering.



I wouldn't say that the leather scratches easily, but any scratches or 'imperfections' if you want to call them that only add to the character of the Cuoio Toscano leather. I have a Zhoe in this leather and I love how it looks with the variations in the coloring.


----------



## Cleda

It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.

I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.


----------



## TotinScience

New to me BST score of a rust Vacchetta penny messenger. Would you look at that leather sheen!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


I am so glad to see this.  I have a Penelope Messenger ordered (since December) in that leather and wondered how it looks.  Gorgeous!!  I should clarify the only reason I have not received it is because I have other bags ordered and he wants to include it so i won't pay extra shipping.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


Wow, I love everything about this! And sage is now on my list of linings to consider for the future.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


She’s a beauty. I got sage lining in my last bag, and I agree with you. It’s a wonderful color.


----------



## Carrots808

Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


Oh my goodness, all these gorgeous reveals! This is stunning. The Flor looks so great in this style. Demetra isn’t one that’s really been in my radar, but I really really love it in the Flor. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

This is not a reveal (not yet anyway), just wanted to give a shout out to one of my original MM bags that is still one of my favorites and a forever bag.   The Theia in chocolate Verona with a marine lining.   It has softened a little but otherwise looks just like it did when I bought it three years ago.


And love that marine lining. Funny how it looks blue on the top of the photo, but the bottom is the true color.




Now we are off to get burgers and fries.  Healthy diet be darned today.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I wouldn't say that the leather scratches easily, but any scratches or 'imperfections' if you want to call them that only add to the character of the Cuoio Toscano leather. I have a Zhoe in this leather and I love how it looks with the variations in the coloring.


LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy. 
This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


----------



## tenKrat

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


She is just plain beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Thank you so much for this!!!  Maybe this is why I love Verona so much and never could articulate it. It has so many variations in color.  KNOWLEDGE IS POWER.  And I am still jealous you got to meet him in Italy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


The Demetra looks stunning in that leather!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Thank you so much for sharing this, @djfmn. SO interesting!


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> *He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look.
> 
> He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. *
> 
> *This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.*


Thank you for sharing this fascinating discussion you had with Marco and your experience in the educational leather bag shopping tour.  I have greater admiration now for Marco because he very thoughtfully considers his clients' wants and expectations.  I had no idea that American women's vision and expectations of what constitutes a "beautiful" leather handbag are quite different from that of women in other parts of the world.  This topic is eye-opening for sure.

I also notice when I travel in Europe the more natural looking leather bags the women wear, not as "perfect-" and "uniform-" looking as the bags American women wear.  I chuckle sometimes when lurking in the premier designer subforums how some members AGONIZE over whether they should return a new handbag due to a slight scratch or "imperfection" in the leather.  That leather will get more scratches and other imperfections with normal use.

Vacchetta is my favorite leather exactly because it looks a little used when new, veiny, textured, more natural, and eventually well-loved looking after use.  I also do like the smooth sheen of nappa, for its light weight and for structured bags, and the treated leather like Flor, Tweed Calf, and Africa.  But, leather that is closer to its natural state is more beautiful to me.


----------



## tenKrat

@fashionista1984 Your Little Minerva review is excellent, and your bag is sublime.  I enjoyed reading your review as well as @TotinScience 's review of the same bag.  Two different writing styles, but both concise and well-written.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I chuckle sometimes when lurking in the premier designer subforums how some members AGONIZE over whether they should return a new handbag due to a slight scratch or "imperfection" in the leather. That leather will get more scratches and other imperfections with normal use.


I saw one poor lady with a ruler showing that some measurement on one side was 2 mm. off from the other side. It was a handmade bag, not a machine made bag. I was impressed the maker had it that close!! If I worried about everything in my life that is off kilter I would be out away for sure, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw one poor lady with a ruler showing that some measurement on one side was 2 mm. off from the other side. It was a handmade bag, not a machine made bag. I was impressed the maker had it that close!! If I worried about everything in my life that is off kilter I would be out away for sure, lol.


Good grief.


----------



## Kylacove

I like textured leathers like pebbled or Verona. I also like Marco's vacchetta and cuoio toscana. What I don't like are leathers that show scratches easily and have to be constantly buffed out. Too high maintenance. I have been happy with Marco's leathers so far but have avoided ones that seem destined to show more wear.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Interesting! Could you explain a little more about using 50% more leather for Americans vs Europeans? Is it a matter of getting the perfect piece for each side for an American bag? I think one of the reasons verona is my favorite is because of the inconsistencies in the texture. My verona Calista has one small section that has a larger grain than the rest of the bag, I love that!


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year
> 
> 
> during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.



that is a very interesting post.  As a a European customer I don’t necessarily expect uniformity in the leather, I don’t want too many differences but I’m happy to.accept some.  On a more personal note I find some of the Marco’s leathers  which are very uniform such as the Pompey or pebbled leather are not my favourites.


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Interesting post DJ!  I suddenly remembered my midi Soulmate in Merinos (not with me anymore) which had an area on one side that seemed to have a different grain than the rest.  I told Colette about it then and she said it’s just natural variation of the leather.  It was not a deal breaker for me, but I was not totally happy and asked myself how Marco could have not seen that variation.  Now I understand!  I’m from Asia btw.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Thank you for sharing this! Like others, I find this so interesting. I'm in America, and reading this really made me think about my bag expectations. For me, my expectations really depend on the bag and what I plan to use it for. I have a cognac Portland Leather Goods tote that is made from that type of full-grain leather that scratches and shows wear and has that "rustic" and "rugged" look. I love it, but that is exactly what I wanted and was looking for in that bag. I wanted something that gave an "autumn, riding boots and huge scarf, apple picking on the weekend" type of vibe. I also had a Saddleback Leather hobo that had "imperfections". I sold it because the style and size ended up not working for me, but not because of "imperfect" leather - again, for that bag, leather with variation and scratches, etc. was what I wanted. However, for the black Victoria I ordered, I want a "professional, understated but elegant and chic, nail the interview type" of vibe so yes, if it was uneven in color or grain or showed tons of scratches and wear and tear super easily, I probably would be disappointed. 
The next few MM bags I want are very much driven by color or color-combination, and they are bags that I am going to want the leather to veer more towards even color and grain and not easily scratched or showing wear. But I don't foresee that being the case for all my MM bags (or really, all my bags in general) because there are certainly times when I'm looking for that "imperfect" leather. For me, there is value and beauty in both, and they both have a place and serve a purpose in my life. 
I must say, I am really impressed at how much time and care and thought that Marco puts into creating his work. And also, as an American customer, makes me feel a bit guilty about the leather waste.  I don't even have my first MM yet, but it makes me appreciate it that much more!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


Gosh, now you all have me wanting something in purple Africa too! I'm sure it's gone though, which is really best for my wallet.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


Beautiful! I have one on order and can’t wait to see what Marco chooses for the lining and hardware.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw one poor lady with a ruler showing that some measurement on one side was 2 mm. off from the other side. It was a handmade bag, not a machine made bag. I was impressed the maker had it that close!! If I worried about everything in my life that is off kilter I would be out away for sure, lol.


I will say, I think there's something about spending time in places like PurseForum or some of the Facebook groups that encourages this kind of scrutiny. I spent a lot of time in the LV forum and Facebook groups when I bought my first few pieces, and I found myself freaking out and examining things that never would have even caught my attention, normally. Something about reading all of the other people worrying about things not lining up or uneven this and that, and then reading others saying they wouldn't accept that or that at those prices, everything should be 100% perfect made me feel like I also had to scrutinize to make sure I was getting my money's worth. To be fair, these places are also where I was able to get a dose of reality from those who pointed out what was and wasn't worth freaking out over.


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


This is even more beautiful than I imagined it! The lining pairs perfectly with the purple. Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


Wow! That is what came to mind instantly. Wow, wow, wow! I dare say you have the most stunning of all our flor bags! The words fall short for this beauty!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.


Fascinating! Thanks for sharing this information. Very eye opening!


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


Beautiful!   Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

Wore a Zhoe tonight


----------



## Cleda

@Carrots808 Very interesting! Yours is the first Flor bag I have seen which shows off this leather in a more drapey style.

@ohmisseevee Beautiful! What a great style for a dressy leather.

@djfmn I really enjoy your write-up. It is amazing that Marco has a sense of what works for his customers from different countries, down to such a detailed level of consideration.


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Wore a Zhoe tonight
> View attachment 4684802



Love your entire outfit!! Wow!


----------



## Kimbashop

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


Oh wow! The Flor looks great on this style. Beautiful bespoke!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


Gorgeous purple and I love the contrast with the purple. I have the sage lining in my Juliet and I love it.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Wore a Zhoe tonight
> View attachment 4684802


You and your bag look fabulous!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


Another Aurora bag sister! Loving that purple.


----------



## Carrots808

carterazo said:


> Wow! That is what came to mind instantly. Wow, wow, wow! I dare say you have the most stunning of all our flor bags! The words fall short for this beauty!



Thank you for your kind words @carterazo!


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.



Thanks Di for sharing your observations. 
Coming from Europe, some things were odd for me , while visiting US. Our shopping culture is so much different. Once I was at Nordstrom, when a customer came with two opened perfumes, and wanted a refund, because she did not like the scents anyway! And she got it!! No way could I have expected this happen here! 
I think this is a major difference.. I buy something, and only if faulty, I can expect to change the item into another one. The store is not obligated to even give you money as a return, some will as a service, but usually it it the department stores. 
I believe it must be very costly for a small business to have such a policy for certain clients! I don't want to be rude in any way, but clients of MM bags must understand , that a business never can survive, if 50% of some leather is wasted..I am a bit shocked here.. sorry, but I for one enjoy the variations in leather, and I treasure this luxury in my bags! Or else I might as well get a bag from a department store, where I can see the bag first.. or just order in leather like Nappa or Pompei.. again thanks Diane for this eye opening experience of yours!!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Interesting! Could you explain a little more about using 50% more leather for Americans vs Europeans? Is it a matter of getting the perfect piece for each side for an American bag? I think one of the reasons verona is my favorite is because of the inconsistencies in the texture. My verona Calista has one small section that has a larger grain than the rest of the bag, I love that!


It is caused by the way he has to lay the pattern pieces on the skin of leather he has to avoid any so called variations and getting the perfect matching piece for each side of the bag for American customers. In the skin he showed me he could not lay the front pattern piece and the back pattern piece side by side. He had to lay the piece in the middle of the skin which meant the pieces on either side could not be used because they were too small for any other pattern piece for even a smaller style bag. He also laid the back pattern piece in the center of the skin and lost the sides as well. For the European customer he said he would definitely have been able to lay the two pattern pieces next to each other. Not sure if I am explaining it well enough for you to understand. He also said that he has to inspect the skins extremely carefully and then reinspect it a second time looking for any small variation in the skin. He indicated that the skins for mainly American customers have to be absolutely perfect before he can lay out the pattern pieces. Sometimes he has to cut a second pattern piece if he detects any minor variation on the pieces that are cut when he lays them out before stitching. It is a labor intensive process having to ensure this leather perfection or perhaps unrealistic expectation based on the nature of what leather is. Having said that he was very gracious and said that different countries the people have different expectations and he understands that as a provider of bespoke products. Suffice to say I was a little embarrassed because when I thought about it realized that I subconsciously was guilty of probably having the expectations of a perfect leather bag. Now I realize the beauty of the leather is in all the variations of the skin.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


OMG this is just the most beautiful purple leather. Your bag is gorgeous. As you probably are aware I love metallic leathers and MM's Africa metallics are amazing. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> It is caused by the way he has to lay the pattern pieces on the skin of leather he has to avoid any so called variations and getting the perfect matching piece for each side of the bag for American customers. In the skin he showed me he could not lay the front pattern piece and the back pattern piece side by side. He had to lay the piece in the middle of the skin which meant the pieces on either side could not be used because they were too small for any other pattern piece for even a smaller style bag. He also laid the back pattern piece in the center of the skin and lost the sides as well. For the European customer he said he would definitely have been able to lay the two pattern pieces next to each other. Not sure if I am explaining it well enough for you to understand. He also said that he has to inspect the skins extremely carefully and then reinspect it a second time looking for any small variation in the skin. He indicated that the skins for mainly American customers have to be absolutely perfect before he can lay out the pattern pieces. Sometimes he has to cut a second pattern piece if he detects any minor variation on the pieces that are cut when he lays them out before stitching. It is a labor intensive process having to ensure this leather perfection or perhaps unrealistic expectation based on the nature of what leather is. Having said that he was very gracious and said that different countries the people have different expectations and he understands that as a provider of bespoke products. Suffice to say I was a little embarrassed because when I thought about it realized that I subconsciously was guilty of probably having the expectations of a perfect leather bag. Now I realize the beauty of the leather is in all the variations of the skin.


You explained it very well. This is an eye opener for sure. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Greenredapple

I am loving all these leather discussions we have on this thread.  

I personally don't mind variations such as veins. I remember seeing leather veins on Hermes Fjord leather and i was like wow. So it's not a surprise when I say I love the veins on Verona leather.


----------



## djfmn

AFRICA LEATHER AVAILABILITY UPDATE
I saw that purple Africa leather bag and it was love at first sight. I have always loved Africa leather and one of MM's most popular metallic leathers when it was introduced in 2015. Unfortunately Marco has not been able to get the tannery to produce this leather as the skins are large and as a small handbag maker it was cost prohibitive for him to buy in the quantities required by the tannery. After many requests he was able to get a limited production run of Africa leather a couple of months ago. He ordered enough to produce the orders that were placed for this special leather. I emailed him this morning and asked if he had any Africa leather left over based on the bags he had to produce.
He indicated that he has enough Africa leather left to produce 4 bags in each color.
Here are the colors available. The purple Africa has got my name all over it!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

Maybe I’m hungry, but purple Africa really reminds me of a Cadbury purple. It’s so pretty. I got a Divina in it. Modifications include a bottle holder to hold a 30oz Yeti and back zip pocket.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


Wow - that is beautiful! ❤️


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> LONG DISSERTATION MY LEATHER EDUCATION IN ITALY DURING MY TRIP LAST YEAR
> My apologies this is a long post and one I have been thinking about since I was educated on leather last year during my trip to Italy.
> This is a very interesting comment about adding character to leather. When I was in Europe last summer I went on a shopping tour in Florence as part of a group tour. Not that I needed to buy anything which I did not. The group of ladies that went to the leather handbag and jacket tour were from all over the world the majority from Europe, Asia and North America. The person at the leather store was extremely knowledgeable about leathers and the quality etc. One of the ladies from Europe I think Germany said she loved vachetta with all the variations and another lady from America said the leather had all these marks and did not look good to her. The leather store person said that good quality leather is never uniform and the beauty of it is that it has imperfections/variations. She said in her experience and then added this is not a criticism just an observation that American women want absolutely perfect uniform leather and European women prefer leather that looks like leather with all the imperfections  and variations and true to what it really looks like. She also added that she does not mean imperfections in that the leather is damaged and perhaps imperfections might not be a good word but all the different look/variations in the texture which makes it not completely uniform looking that is the beauty of a real leather bag. I found this particularly interesting and took note of what she said and decided to ask Marco his experience in providing bags to ladies all over the world. His response to the question when I told him about my visit to this so called high end handbag manufacturer in Florence. He sat back and pondered the most polite way to answer an American client. He then as diplomatically as possible said all customers from different parts of the world are wanting their leather bags to look a certain way and as a bespoke handbag provider he tries his best to provide bags the way his customers want and expect them to look. Then he said let me take you into the workshop and show you a vachetta and a verona and some other leather skins and how I have to cut them depending on where the client is from. He brought out a beautiful piece of vachetta in a rust color and showed me the entire skin before it is cut he then brought one of his midi Selene patterns and laid it out on the skin. He showed me how he would cut it for a European client then he showed me how he would cut it for an American customer. I was amazed to see that to cut the same bag for an American client he used 50% more leather and the waste was pretty high. He said if he cut the bag the way he cut it for European customers he would get lots of returns based on customer dissatisfaction. He said this is knowing and understanding your customers needs and requirements in different parts of the world. He repeated exactly what the lady said on the leather tour in Florence. When I got back to the States I changed the way I looked at and wanted my leather bags to be made having seen the beauty of the various skins in Marco's workshop and I looked at hundreds of leather skins I decided to move towards a more natural looking leather and enjoy the variations of the leather. He also added that he was generalizing and not all American clients want leather to look absolutely perfect but a lot do which is what the lady in Florence indicated as well. I now enjoy the more veiny leathers like vachetta and verona and lots of other more non uniform looking leathers. This I expect is how we grow and change and as I said being educated by these knowledgeable leather people in Italy was a huge growing experience for me when it comes to leather and the bags I buy.



Thank you for sharing this! Next time I order a vacchetta bag, I will be sure to specify that he can cut the pattern “European style.”


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> Thank you for sharing this! Next time I order a vacchetta bag, I will be sure to specify that he can cut the pattern “European style.”


Me too!!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> It is caused by the way he has to lay the pattern pieces on the skin of leather he has to avoid any so called variations and getting the perfect matching piece for each side of the bag for American customers. In the skin he showed me he could not lay the front pattern piece and the back pattern piece side by side. He had to lay the piece in the middle of the skin which meant the pieces on either side could not be used because they were too small for any other pattern piece for even a smaller style bag. He also laid the back pattern piece in the center of the skin and lost the sides as well. For the European customer he said he would definitely have been able to lay the two pattern pieces next to each other. Not sure if I am explaining it well enough for you to understand. He also said that he has to inspect the skins extremely carefully and then reinspect it a second time looking for any small variation in the skin. He indicated that the skins for mainly American customers have to be absolutely perfect before he can lay out the pattern pieces. Sometimes he has to cut a second pattern piece if he detects any minor variation on the pieces that are cut when he lays them out before stitching. It is a labor intensive process having to ensure this leather perfection or perhaps unrealistic expectation based on the nature of what leather is. Having said that he was very gracious and said that different countries the people have different expectations and he understands that as a provider of bespoke products. Suffice to say I was a little embarrassed because when I thought about it realized that I subconsciously was guilty of probably having the expectations of a perfect leather bag. Now I realize the beauty of the leather is in all the variations of the skin.


Do you know - is this more common with specific types of leathers, like Vachetta? It seems to me that certain leathers, like pebbled, would already be more uniform to begin with so maybe there is less waste with certain types of leathers? Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking...


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Do you know - is this more common with specific types of leathers, like Vachetta? It seems to me that certain leathers, like pebbled, would already be more uniform to begin with so maybe there is less waste with certain types of leathers? Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking...


You are correct . Because pebbled leather has a stamped /"man made" surface, omitting the natural variations. The same applies to Pompei, Africa and I believe Fiore.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Do you know - is this more common with specific types of leathers, like Vachetta? It seems to me that certain leathers, like pebbled, would already be more uniform to begin with so maybe there is less waste with certain types of leathers? Or maybe that's just my wishful thinking...


You are correct it is certain leathers that show the grain like vachetta, cuoio toscano, merino, verona, aquila, nubuck, lamb, and goat. There are probably some I have missed but as you can see quite a number of the leathers show grain and are more prone to showing variations. Others like nappa, pebbled, fiore, pompei and the metallic leathers are less likely to have these variations.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Marco's purple Africa leather is one of the most beautiful purples I have ever seen...!  I wish I had gotten a larger bag in this beautiful leather.


Not that I am an enabler but I checked with him after seeing your bag if he had any of this leather left. He said he has enough for at least another 4 regular size bags. I am in love with your bag.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago.
> 
> I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


OK I am in love with your bag and the purple Africa aurora. I am in total love with this leather. It is just stunning. I have to admit I like metallic and MM's Africa metallics are amazing. I have the original lead Africa metallic in a midi Selene and a Phoebe. My daughter begged me for the midi Soulmate in bronze Africa so she has that one. My best friend pleaded for the midi Soulmate in blue Africa so I gave it to her for her birthday. When Marco was finally able to source more Africa leather I ordered a Midi Aurora in bronze. Now this purple has got me wanting another Africa leather bag. Do I need one of course not do I want one of course YES.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> Love your entire outfit!! Wow!





Kimbashop said:


> You and your bag look fabulous!


Thanks


----------



## tenKrat

fashionista1984 said:


> Maybe I’m hungry, but purple Africa really reminds me of a Cadbury purple. It’s so pretty. I got a Divina in it. Modifications include a bottle holder to hold a 30oz Yeti and back zip pocket.


I love the purple lining on purple leather. 
I usually choose a contrasting lining color, but occasionally I like tone on tone coloring. I did an orange Africa RT Zhoe with orange lining, which looks really nice.

Will your Divina serve as a diaper bag?  (I see clues in the background of your photo.) If so, then I admire that you stick to your individual fashion philosophy even during the foggy stages of motherhood, @“*fashionista*1984”.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I love the purple lining on purple leather.
> I usually choose a contrasting lining color, but occasionally I like tone on tone coloring. I did an orange Africa RT Zhoe with orange lining, which looks really nice.


LOL I have a purple P messenger coming and I cannot remember what lining I picked. I have three MM bags in the works and told Marco to choose the linings on two of them, but it has been so long I don't remember which ones. So I guess lots of surprises for me are coming.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Now this purple has got me wanting another Africa leather bag. Do I need one of course not do I want one of course YES.


Can’t wait to hear what model you decide on.


----------



## fashionista1984

tenKrat said:


> I love the purple lining on purple leather.
> I usually choose a contrasting lining color, but occasionally I like tone on tone coloring. I did an orange Africa RT Zhoe with orange lining, which looks really nice.
> 
> Will your Divina serve as a diaper bag?  (I see clues in the background of your photo.) If so, then I admire that you stick to your individual fashion philosophy even during the foggy stages of motherhood, @“*fashionista*1984”.



When I ordered it originally it was to be a work bag, then there was a chance it was going to be delayed so a lovely BSTer sold me back my metallic red Selene zip I sold her and I got an organizer on amazon that could convert it to a diaper bag. But now that the Divina arrived I could technically have 2 solid options now as a diaper bag!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL I have a purple P messenger coming and I cannot remember what lining I picked. I have three MM bags in the works and told Marco to choose the linings on two of them, but it has been so long I don't remember which ones. So I guess lots of surprises for me are coming.


I place my order, forget about it, and the weeks pass. Getting the notice that a white MM box is on the way always feels like a surprise Christmas gift. I also tend to forget which color lining I chose.


----------



## Carrots808

Cleda said:


> @Carrots808 Very interesting! Yours is the first Flor bag I have seen which shows off this leather in a more drapey style.
> 
> @ohmisseevee Beautiful! What a great style for a dressy leather.
> 
> @djfmn I really enjoy your write-up. It is amazing that Marco has a sense of what works for his customers from different countries, down to such a detailed level of consideration.



Hi @Cleda! You’re right. I wanted a more drapey bag. I asked Marco’s opinion between a Calista or Demetra. He suggested the Demetra. So far, I love it. The Demetra just hugs the body more. It’s like a big hobo/ shopping tote. The Calista’s still on my wish list though.


----------



## tenKrat

fashionista1984 said:


> When I ordered it originally it was to be a work bag, then there was a chance it was going to be delayed so a lovely BSTer sold me back my metallic red Selene zip I sold her and I got an organizer on amazon that could convert it to a diaper bag. But now that the Divina arrived I could technically have 2 solid options now as a diaper bag!


I have the Divina Midi, and with its nice wide base, I know the full size would be a glamorous alternative to the typical diaper bag.


----------



## Carrots808

Kimbashop said:


> Oh wow! The Flor looks great on this style. Beautiful bespoke!





Kimbashop said:


> Oh wow! The Flor looks great on this style. Beautiful bespoke!


 
Thanks @Kimbashop!


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> OK I am in love with your bag and the purple Africa aurora. I am in total love with this leather. It is just stunning. I have to admit I like metallic and MM's Africa metallics are amazing. I have the original lead Africa metallic in a midi Selene and a Phoebe. My daughter begged me for the midi Soulmate in bronze Africa so she has that one. My best friend pleaded for the midi Soulmate in blue Africa so I gave it to her for her birthday. When Marco was finally able to source more Africa leather I ordered a Midi Aurora in bronze. Now this purple has got me wanting another Africa leather bag. Do I need one of course not do I want one of course YES.


I am weak. I just caved and got Grande Mia in purple Africa. Resistance is futile!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I place my order, forget about it, and the weeks pass. Getting the notice that a white MM box is on the way always feels like a surprise Christmas gift. I also tend to forget which color lining I chose.


I remembered after I posted.  I chose lilac because I have never had that color lining and of course it goes with purple.  It is the orange Tuscania Sabrina that I asked him to pick the lining and the hardware.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am weak. I just caved and got Grande Mia in purple Africa. Resistance is futile!


Ohhhhh....!  Grande Mia is my second favorite bag, after Zhoe. She will be fabulous in purple Africa.


----------



## Carrots808

fashionista1984 said:


> Maybe I’m hungry, but purple Africa really reminds me of a Cadbury purple. It’s so pretty. I got a Divina in it. Modifications include a bottle holder to hold a 30oz Yeti and back zip pocket.



This is so stunning! Love the modifications.


----------



## TotinScience

A crazy warm day out with this beauty


----------



## Coastal jewel

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, all these gorgeous reveals! This is stunning. The Flor looks so great in this style. Demetra isn’t one that’s really been in my radar, but I really really love it in the Flor. Enjoy your new beauty!


. Beautiful Demeter Flor.  Wow! 



Kylacove said:


> I like textured leathers like pebbled or Verona. I also like Marco's vacchetta and cuoio toscana. What I don't like are leathers that show scratches easily and have to be constantly buffed out. Too high maintenance. I have been happy with Marco's leathers so far but have avoided ones that seem destined to show more wear.


. 

I love the leather education..  like Kylacove, I just try to stay away from anything too high maintenance..  HA. A lesson for my entire life!  But if you think about many of our “stock” Goodson the US  we worry more about consistency perhaps than quality.  I do think I will look at my MM bags with new appreciation,  



tenKrat said:


> Wore a Zhoe tonight
> View attachment 4684802


. Lovely.  Always thanks for mod shots. 

and...  I am officially excited ..I ordered a penelope messenger some time ago  in purple Africa, purple lining, and light gunmetal.  She’s going to be perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A crazy warm day out with this beauty


That is so classy and unique!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> You are correct . Because pebbled leather has a stamped /"man made" surface, omitting the natural variations. The same applies to Pompei, Africa and I believe Fiore.





djfmn said:


> You are correct it is certain leathers that show the grain like vachetta, cuoio toscano, merino, verona, aquila, nubuck, lamb, and goat. There are probably some I have missed but as you can see quite a number of the leathers show grain and are more prone to showing variations. Others like nappa, pebbled, fiore, pompei and the metallic leathers are less likely to have these variations.



Thank you! This is such great information, and I'll definitely keep it in mind when I place future orders.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Those of you who have a Theia Midi vs Theia - can you speak to the size and capacity and how they compare to each other? I am weak, I emailed Marco to ask him for a Theia but I am not sure which to get.


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> A crazy warm day out with this beauty



I am bringing mine out for the first time today and it still feels stiff. Can't wait till it gets a little more relaxed like yours. I chose to colourblock with dark brown cuoio toscano.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Cleda said:


> I am bringing mine out for the first time today and it still feels stiff. Can't wait till it gets a little more relaxed like yours. I chose to colourblock with dark brown cuoio toscano.
> View attachment 4685754



All of these Little Minervas look SO beautiful, and I love that you paired this with cuoio toscano which is such a wonderful leather - I am beyond tempted but I just know that it's not my preferred style and I should sit on my hands!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Mod shot with my purple Africa Aurora - this was taken outdoors but it was a cloudy day, so no direct sunlight. For reference I am 5'2".


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> All of these Little Minervas look SO beautiful, and I love that you paired this with cuoio toscano which is such a wonderful leather - I am beyond tempted but I just know that it's not my preferred style and I should sit on my hands!



The cuoio toscano is a really interesting leather indeed. It looks very durable. I'm not sure what veins in leather refer to actually, are they the horizontal lines I see on Verona? I don't see such lines in the cuoio toscano, but it somehow looks tough and rugged. Not sure if I'll like it in a full bag, though I like it very much here colourblocked with Tweed. The grain looks quite consistent in all the cuoio toscano parts, so perhaps Marco also cuts consistent leather pieces for Asian customers. I usually like a consistent look in leather grain/wrinkles, though the recent conversation is making me think of leather a little differently. What I would have thought of as a defect is actually just natural unstamped leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Mod shot with my purple Africa Aurora - this was taken outdoors but it was a cloudy day, so no direct sunlight. For reference I am 5'2".


Oh my!   That looks so fabulous on you. My resolve is weakening.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> I am bringing mine out for the first time today and it still feels stiff. Can't wait till it gets a little more relaxed like yours. I chose to colourblock with dark brown cuoio toscano.
> View attachment 4685754


I love that you chose the cuoio Leather for this bag. It will soften beautifully with time. Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Greenredapple

Cleda said:


> I'm not sure what veins in leather refer to actually, are they the horizontal lines I see on Verona? I don't see such lines in the cuoio toscano, but it somehow looks tough and rugged.



Correct  vertical or horizontal lines on leather. I have seen them only on grained leathers so far. Your valerie was what started my obsession with Verona.

This is just an example. Prominent veins on Fjord leather:

https://www.google.com/search?q=her...oECAwQAQ&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=MorMYWJ-qYk0HM


----------



## Cleda

Greenredapple said:


> Correct  vertical or horizontal lines on leather. I have seen them only on grained leathers so far. Your valerie was what started my obsession with Verona.
> 
> This is just an example. Prominent veins on Fjord leather:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=her...oECAwQAQ&biw=360&bih=512#imgrc=MorMYWJ-qYk0HM



Ah I love those lines! I believe I noticed it first on someone's Verona Modena. And I was hoping I will have those lines on my Verona Valerie (I did!). It gives the leather this organic and unimitable characteristic. My Merinos Soulmate does not have such lines though, overall very smooth. I like it just as much too. Actually so far I have loved each and every one of Marco's leathers, and I currently own Merinos, Pompei, Verona, Metallic, Aquila, Africa, Tweed, Cuoio Toscano.


----------



## orchidmyst

Here is my Siena Midi in White Nappa.
The Siena Midi is about the same size as the Little Athena and similar in size to the Little Minerva.
Not everyone would like the two separate zippered compartments though


The front pocket only opens in the space between the two decorative studs on the front.
I suggest getting an extra pocket on the back panel as this front pocket may not be so easy for larger phones to put in.
I did get the back pocket and it opens along the entire length, unlike the front.


----------



## Cleda

2 different looks on the cuoio toscano leather. Marco really chose well to somehow suit a preference I didn't even know I had. I very much prefer the slightly smoother and more uniform part used for the back. The part under the flap is a little too rough-looking for me, but it feels so soft! Everytime I reach for something in the front pocket, I find myself caressing the leather under the flap.




This leather discussion is so interesting and eye opening! Before I was into MM bags, I had never thought about what leather I am getting. And I thought in terms of how the leather will wear out, not how it will age and become better.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my!   That looks so fabulous on you. My resolve is weakening.



My own resolve was quite weak - I ended up sending an email to Marco asking about bags using the lead and purple Africa leathers...

I had forgotten, but I have already ordered a Little Penelope in the purple Africa, as well as a Phoebe! I was considering another SLG but I really did want a medium/large bag - the Africa leather is just stunning.

I decided on the Theia Midi in Lead Africa - a beautiful neutral metallic shoulder bag - and a Selene Zip Midi in Purple Africa. My Tweed Selene Midi is perfect for a neutral color option, being in black and white, so when I want a punchy purple I can pull out the Selene Zip Midi!


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> 2 different looks on the cuoio toscano leather. Marco really chose well to somehow suit a preference I didn't even know I had. I very much prefer the slightly smoother and more uniform part used for the back. The part under the flap is a little too rough-looking for me, but it feels so soft! Everytime I reach for something in the front pocket, I find myself caressing the leather under the flap.
> View attachment 4686011


It’s good you posted these comparison photos. It will get the rest of us thinking about what our true leather preferences are. As you pointed out, you didn’t even know you HAD a preference until you looked more closely at the different sections of your bag.

I like the leather under the flap best. I’m in the U.S.  I would choose it for a casual bag. For a polished bag, I would choose an entirely different leather.

I’m curious to see which look the other ladies like more...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> 2 different looks on the cuoio toscano leather. Marco really chose well to somehow suit a preference I didn't even know I had. I very much prefer the slightly smoother and more uniform part used for the back. The part under the flap is a little too rough-looking for me, but it feels so soft! Everytime I reach for something in the front pocket, I find myself caressing the leather under the flap.
> 
> View attachment 4686011
> 
> 
> This leather discussion is so interesting and eye opening! Before I was into MM bags, I had never thought about what leather I am getting. And I thought in terms of how the leather will wear out, not how it will age and become better.


Gorgeous!  This tuscano looks very different from the the ginger(?} colored little Minerva posted the other day, I would love either one of those pieces of your leather for a Hera or Calista.  My one and only Hera is in nappa. Hate the leather, love, love, love the bag. I wish I’d stuck with my gut, and left the nappa for small bags. Next Hera will  be in Verona or tuscano for sure.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> Mod shot with my purple Africa Aurora - this was taken outdoors but it was a cloudy day, so no direct sunlight. For reference I am 5'2".


Wow, all these purple Africa posts have me wanting one of my own! Beautiful!


----------



## dramaprincess713

TotinScience said:


> A crazy warm day out with this beauty





Cleda said:


> I am bringing mine out for the first time today and it still feels stiff. Can't wait till it gets a little more relaxed like yours. I chose to colourblock with dark brown cuoio toscano.
> View attachment 4685754



Love these tweed bags!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Ah I love those lines! I believe I noticed it first on someone's Verona Modena. And I was hoping I will have those lines on my Verona Valerie (I did!). It gives the leather this organic and unimitable characteristic. My Merinos Soulmate does not have such lines though, overall very smooth. I like it just as much too. Actually so far I have loved each and every one of Marco's leathers, and I currently own Merinos, Pompei, Verona, Metallic, Aquila, Africa, Tweed, Cuoio Toscano.


I have mentioned this previously, but it fits with the discussion. When I started buying better quality bags,  I wanted smooth leather. I did not like pebbled, etc., at all. As I got educated, I started appreciating leather qualities and completely changed my mind.  I love Verona especially.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Wow, all these purple Africa posts have me wanting one of my own! Beautiful!



I am definitely not trying to be an enabler. ;D

--

To get back to this very interesting discussion on leathers - I actually feel like a too-smooth leather makes me very hesitant to carry the bag for fear of scratching it or doing anything that will show wear! This seems silly, because of course any bag regardless of how well made will eventually begin showing wear or age in some way.

I actually find that if the bag already has some natural texture to it (manmade or the natural veins/character/color variations), I am less upset if I accidentally make a scratch or scuff, however small. While I am hardly reckless or careless with my bags, I am more carefree with something that is not perfectly smooth/uniform. I seem to be strangely suspicious of the "perfectly smooth" leathers like Nappa...

I also like the idea that the bag will show its character and age with me over time. In a way, bags made with leathers like vaccheta and cuoio toscano really are unique even from bag to bag.


----------



## Greenredapple

ohmisseevee said:


> I also like the idea that the bag will show its character and age with me over time. In a way, bags made with leathers like vaccheta and cuoio toscano really are unique even from bag to bag



Me too. Two years ago I wouldn't have taken into consideration how the leather ages with wear and care. I always thought having stamped textured leathers would suit my lifestyle the best. Technically they do. They are resilient and scratch resistant. But they don't necessarily age well. Nor they always make my heart sing. I think I learned the word 'patina' the first time when while I was reading about hermes heritage leathers (boxcalf and barenia).At the time the thought of having superficial scratches blend into the patina was mind blowing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Isn't it funny how the simplest thing can change your perspective. I bought a Cesaire Paris bag in bubble lamb a couple of weeks ago and got this gouge on it. It bothered me when I did it, but I quickly forgot about it and went on. Now I look at it and think... she is aging OK, like me with a few scars here and there.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Mod shot with my purple Africa Aurora - this was taken outdoors but it was a cloudy day, so no direct sunlight. For reference I am 5'2".


What a great modshot. You and the bag look gorgeous. This is the bag that got me to contact Marco about purple Africa leather and if he had some for perhaps one more bag for me. Africa leather is just such a great leather. I find it to be one of the best metallic leathers from MM. Stunning.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> Ah I love those lines! I believe I noticed it first on someone's Verona Modena. And I was hoping I will have those lines on my Verona Valerie (I did!). It gives the leather this organic and unimitable characteristic. My Merinos Soulmate does not have such lines though, overall very smooth. I like it just as much too. Actually so far I have loved each and every one of Marco's leathers, and I currently own Merinos, Pompei, Verona, Metallic, Aquila, Africa, Tweed, Cuoio Toscano.


I like you have all kinds of MM leather bags nappa, merino, pebbled, metallic metallic metallic, Cuoio toscano, nubuck, Croco, vachetta, pompei, tuscania and maybe some more metallic!!! Verona is on my list and it is going to be the bordeaux to replace the amaranto red pebbled midi Selene that I gave away to my sons girlfriend. Now to decide on a style.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Got a shipping notice today. Africa Victoria on the way!


----------



## christinemliu

Attempting to catch up on this thread...


Cleda said:


> It's almost midnight here, but just wanted to share some quick shots of the Purple Africa Penelope I received a few hours ago. I love the texture, the metallic sheen, and the rich purple colour! Sage green lining is very lovely, and is now my new favourite lining after Marine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684174
> View attachment 4684175


Wow, I really love this contrast between the metallic purple and the sage green! What a combo.



TotinScience said:


> New to me BST score of a rust Vacchetta penny messenger. Would you look at that leather sheen!


I absolutely love vacchetta; it's such a beautiful leather. I think @tenKrat calls it the queen of leathers? Very appropriate.



Carrots808 said:


> Just received my white box 2 days ago. I’m so excited to share my dark blue Flor Demetra. Here she is enjoying her Saturday morning at the Y.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684305


Demetra is such a huggable style. I would have never imagined her in Flor and this is just fabulous.



southernbelle43 said:


> This is not a reveal (not yet anyway), just wanted to give a shout out to one of my original MM bags that is still one of my favorites and a forever bag.   The Theia in chocolate Verona with a marine lining.   It has softened a little but otherwise looks just like it did when I bought it three years ago.
> View attachment 4684309
> 
> And love that marine lining. Funny how it looks blue on the top of the photo, but the bottom is the true color.
> View attachment 4684310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we are off to get burgers and fries.  Healthy diet be darned today.


Every time I see this one, I want it...I hope chocolate Verona makes a reappearance...



tenKrat said:


> Wore a Zhoe tonight
> View attachment 4684802


Every mod shot from you is a like a master class in fashion!



fashionista1984 said:


> Maybe I’m hungry, but purple Africa really reminds me of a Cadbury purple. It’s so pretty. I got a Divina in it. Modifications include a bottle holder to hold a 30oz Yeti and back zip pocket.


I need a bottle holder mod in almost all my totes...this looks so handy...and I am glad you got your diaper bag!



TotinScience said:


> A crazy warm day out with this beauty


Beautiful!



ohmisseevee said:


> Mod shot with my purple Africa Aurora - this was taken outdoors but it was a cloudy day, so no direct sunlight. For reference I am 5'2".


So pretty!



orchidmyst said:


> Here is my Siena Midi in White Nappa.
> The Siena Midi is about the same size as the Little Athena and similar in size to the Little Minerva.
> Not everyone would like the two separate zippered compartments though
> View attachment 4685999
> 
> The front pocket only opens in the space between the two decorative studs on the front.
> I suggest getting an extra pocket on the back panel as this front pocket may not be so easy for larger phones to put in.
> I did get the back pocket and it opens along the entire length, unlike the front.
> View attachment 4686000


Wow, I don't think I've seen white nappa before. What a striking and lovely bag!



Cleda said:


> 2 different looks on the cuoio toscano leather. Marco really chose well to somehow suit a preference I didn't even know I had. I very much prefer the slightly smoother and more uniform part used for the back. The part under the flap is a little too rough-looking for me, but it feels so soft! Everytime I reach for something in the front pocket, I find myself caressing the leather under the flap.
> View attachment 4686011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This leather discussion is so interesting and eye opening! Before I was into MM bags, I had never thought about what leather I am getting. And I thought in terms of how the leather will wear out, not how it will age and become better.


@djfmn sparked such a wonderful discussion. I initially wanted to add to this and got sidetracked with all the reveals and pics above! I know before I really learned so much about handbags and hence leather, I didn't understand the difference between the cheap bags that were pleather or just the processed "genuine leather" that could have other materials mixed with it compared to the real top grain leather. They do sometimes look similar. Put in the mix the mid-range "leather" bags that are often made of "saffiano"-like or crossgrain leather; those ones often don't scratch and thus continue to look "new." Generalizing as well, but perhaps 3-4 decades ago, an American might use the same real leather bag for years, but these days, with fast fashion, you're changing your look all the time including your accessories. All this means that the quality real leather provides and the weathered/rugged look that certain leathers give are not appreciated anymore. I know most or all of us have seen the comments or threads made because their purse is not "perfect." I own a bag from another brand that someone else returned; I know because she posted about the base having different parts of the hide and asking people if it would bother them. It doesn't bother me! Anyway, leather is a skin and it has variation...Now I love more kinds than I did before. I like the rugged, weathered look, but sometimes I want a pebbled leather that is more uniform...I love how vacchetta ages and develops character but sometimes I want a soft and more scratch-resistant leather (like merinos)...I can tell the care Marco does in cutting and piecing. It's in all his bags but especially in my Soulmate Midi and Aphrodite. I can tell he chose the more drapey pieces for the sides of my Aphrodite. He really is a true craftsman and cares for so many details that we don't realize!


----------



## djfmn

*UPDATE FROM MARCO
*
I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


That's really great to hear! Will they still be able to proceed with shipping yet or the whole distribution chain is a bit out of whack at the moment?


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> That's really great to hear! Will they still be able to proceed with shipping yet or the whole distribution chain is a bit out of whack at the moment?


It is my understanding he can ship as well. Everything related to work he can do just not going out socially or to church and things like that.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It is my understanding he can ship as well. Everything related to work he can do just not going out socially or to church and things like that.


Assuming the carriers are not on some type of lock down as well.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am glad to hear that Marco and the folks who work in his workshop are fine. Thank you for sharing that today, @djfmn.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


Thank you for sharing! So happy the MM team is doing OK!


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*



So glad he and all the MM team are safe and healthy!


----------



## msd_bags

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fashionista1984

I was looking for Flor bag photos and came across this stunning leather from not too long ago. How do I always miss these! I mean look at it, just WOW!! 




jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584236
> View attachment 4584237
> View attachment 4584238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iride in beige silver mirror suede. The pix do not capture the beauty of this bag, the suede and the craftsmanship. I ordered 3 straps for it, a chain crossbody, a shorter shoulder chain, and a matching suede crossbody strap.


----------



## Carrots808

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*



Glad to hear  they’re ok. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## djfmn

MM just posted this beautiful bag and I asked what Flor is left and what Africa is left. These are two of my favorite limited production leathers. I know MM cannot source any more of either of these leathers. I am thinking perhaps a Teal Flor but not sure what style. This little Valerie is amazing in Flor.

Here is what is still available in FLOR:
*2 bags in medium grey, 2  bags in dark teal*
Here is what is still available in Africa metallic:
*2 bags in dark blue, 2 bags in purple.



*


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> 2 different looks on the cuoio toscano leather. Marco really chose well to somehow suit a preference I didn't even know I had. I very much prefer the slightly smoother and more uniform part used for the back. The part under the flap is a little too rough-looking for me, but it feels so soft! Everytime I reach for something in the front pocket, I find myself caressing the leather under the flap.
> 
> View attachment 4686011
> 
> 
> This leather discussion is so interesting and eye opening! Before I was into MM bags, I had never thought about what leather I am getting. And I thought in terms of how the leather will wear out, not how it will age and become better.



I like both, actually. They look really yummy. I just prefer to have the same yumminess all over the bag.  I don't like a lot of visible variation.  I learned a lot about myself with djfmn's post.  Fortunately I tend to stick to smooth or stamped leathers.  I am having some guilt over my croco order, though.  I want to it to be perfect.    I will go back to my favorite leathers after this - ones I really hope do not cause waste.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


I'm so glad to hear this.  I hope this is still the case today with the complete shut down.  I am referring to Marco, his employees and all their families being ok.  I can wait a few more weeks for my bag if they have to stop working.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> MM just posted this beautiful bag and I asked what Flor is left and what Africa is left. These are two of my favorite limited production leathers. I know MM cannot source any more of either of these leathers. I am thinking perhaps a Teal Flor but not sure what style. This little Valerie is amazing in Flor.
> 
> Here is what is still available in FLOR:
> *2 bags in medium grey, 2  bags in dark teal*
> Here is what is still available in Africa metallic:
> *2 bags in dark blue, 2 bags in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4688155
> *



So cute!  I love it!  I am being tempted by the purple Africa.   I don't want a whole bag, though....


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> MM just posted this beautiful bag and I asked what Flor is left and what Africa is left. These are two of my favorite limited production leathers. I know MM cannot source any more of either of these leathers. I am thinking perhaps a Teal Flor but not sure what style. This little Valerie is amazing in Flor.
> 
> Here is what is still available in FLOR:
> *2 bags in medium grey, 2  bags in dark teal*
> Here is what is still available in Africa metallic:
> *2 bags in dark blue, 2 bags in purple.
> 
> View attachment 4688155
> *


I’ve been dithering about something in dark blue Africa but can’t quite figure out what. Just emailed Marco though because I don’t want to miss out on it. I think I’m leaning towards Selene...


----------



## yellow_tulip

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’ve been dithering about something in dark blue Africa but can’t quite figure out what. Just emailed Marco though because I don’t want to miss out on it. I think I’m leaning towards Selene...


I am patiently waiting on the full size selene in the blue Africa. I really regret not ordering something in this leather a few years back so I jumped at the chance now! I’m 157cm 55kgs so yes I think it’ll be a big bag but it’ll be my diaper bag (how I justify it lol) and really I have enough regular sized totes, I can do with a bigger sized one (also how I justify it loll).


----------



## Cleda

I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.

4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!





Family shot!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Cleda said:


> I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.
> 
> 4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!
> View attachment 4688628
> 
> View attachment 4688629
> 
> 
> Family shot!
> View attachment 4688630


Love the family shot!


----------



## yellow_tulip

Cleda said:


> I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.
> 
> 4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!
> View attachment 4688628
> 
> View attachment 4688629
> 
> 
> Family shot!
> View attachment 4688630


That soulmate looks like a smooshy heaven.

What colour way is your selene?


----------



## Cleda

yellow_tulip said:


> That soulmate looks like a smooshy heaven.
> 
> What colour way is your selene?



It's dark blue metallic! It's a Selene Midi.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Cleda said:


> It's dark blue metallic! It's a Selene Midi.
> View attachment 4688638


Oh thank you such a gorgeous colour. I think I’m drawn to this colour/leather as someone posted a zhoe/mini zhoe in dark blue metallic a while back and I loved it too. 
I love that you have such a variety of colours and leathers in your mm family x.


----------



## Cleda

yellow_tulip said:


> Oh thank you such a gorgeous colour. I think I’m drawn to this colour/leather as someone posted a zhoe/mini zhoe in dark blue metallic a while back and I loved it too.
> I love that you have such a variety of colours and leathers in your mm family x.



I really love the dark blue metallic colour! Though I wasn't expecting it to be so soft. It doesn't really stand, and needs to be leaned against something. I will probably ask for extra backing next time I order a bag in metallic.

I wanted to try everything so I set out to get bags in different leathers and styles.


----------



## fashionista1984

Cleda said:


> I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.
> 
> 4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!
> View attachment 4688628
> 
> View attachment 4688629
> 
> 
> Family shot!
> View attachment 4688630



WOW  your color choices are stunning. I love all those rich saturated jewel tones. And you wear the little minerva so well!!!!!


----------



## fashionista1984

Cleda said:


> It's dark blue metallic! It's a Selene Midi.
> View attachment 4688638



Oh wow this is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> It's dark blue metallic! It's a Selene Midi.
> View attachment 4688638


Oh dear, now I need a Dark Blue Metallic Selene as well...
Does this never end?


----------



## Fancyfree

Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order 

Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?

After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.

But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...


----------



## fashionista1984

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, now I need a Dark Blue Metallic Selene as well...
> Does this never end?



That’s how I feel LOL


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’ve been dithering about something in dark blue Africa but can’t quite figure out what. Just emailed Marco though because I don’t want to miss out on it. I think I’m leaning towards Selene...


I have an Africa lead midi Selene mainly because I like smaller sized bags. It is my absolutely go to bag. I use it constantly and I have had it since he first introduced Africa leather in 2015. I used it last week and someone asked me if it was a new bag. It still looks brand new it is so easy to carry goes from day to night. It is my absolutely favorite MM bag. That is why I begged Marco to please get some more Africa leather. I know he cannot really get it in small quantities and he cannot afford to buy in the large volumes of about 10 skins per color which is about 40 to 60 bags and he has to order at least 4 colors which means 240 bags in Africa leather as a minimum quantity from the tannery. Fortunately he was able to order a number of colors in a smaller quantity. I had given my daughter my bronze midi Soulmate and I also gave her lead midi Selene that I got for her birthday, I also have a Phoebe in lead Africa and I gave my best friend my midi Soulmate in dark blue Africa. I bought a midi Aurora in bronze Africa and cannot wait to get it. I was seriously contemplating another dark blue Africa replacement as I also sold my Zhoe in dark blue Africa a lady on BST. Mmmm perhaps another dark blue Africa. Dang it I said no more bags but I know I will regret it.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> It's dark blue metallic! It's a Selene Midi.
> View attachment 4688638


This bag is so gorgeous. I absolutely love Selene midi in Africa metallic leathers.
I have one in lead Africa metallic and it is my all time favorite MM bag. I have had it for 5 years and it still looks fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order
> 
> Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?
> 
> After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688740
> 
> This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.
> 
> But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...


I have an orange Zhoe that was the second bag I purchased from MM and I have not had that issue. I just took it out and had a look at it I do not see this issue. Now having said that I am not someone who stuffs their bags with lots of stuff except for my midi Selene which I stuff to the top with everything including the kitchen sink. My Zhoe I dont over stuff it but it does hold a good amount of stuff. I am a pouch person so I have my wallet a makeup pouch a pouch for odds and ends and also a pencil pouch.


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order
> 
> Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?
> 
> After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688740
> 
> This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.
> 
> But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...



In my (limited) experience it depends on the leather used. I only have 2 Zhoes - one in napa and one in merinos. The napa being stiffer and thicker doesn't cause any pulling even when the bag is stuffed! However, the merinos is so thin and light (despite requesting extra backing) that the strap does pull at the lining, even when the bag is completely empty. If you want to use a thin or more flexible leather, perhaps you can request extra reinforcement here?

When I ordered my Zhoe in bluette merinos, it arrived with the strap attachments at the back, just barely either side of the flap. I wasn't happy with the rubbing every time I opened and closed the flap nor the creasing happening as the flap lay against the strap attachments. I returned the bag and Marco kindly remade it with the straps in the usual side position - but then this pulling issue is the result, which I now realise he was trying to avoid by placing the straps at the back where it should be less noticeable! In the end, I still prefer the side placement, but the pulling is unfortunate and I probably wouldn't order a Zhoe in merinos again. Hope that helps with your decision making!


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I have an Africa lead midi Selene mainly because I like smaller sized bags. It is my absolutely go to bag. I use it constantly and I have had it since he first introduced Africa leather in 2015. I used it last week and someone asked me if it was a new bag. It still looks brand new it is so easy to carry goes from day to night. It is my absolutely favorite MM bag. That is why I begged Marco to please get some more Africa leather. I know he cannot really get it in small quantities and he cannot afford to buy in the large volumes of about 10 skins per color which is about 40 to 60 bags and he has to order at least 4 colors which means 240 bags in Africa leather as a minimum quantity from the tannery. Fortunately he was able to order a number of colors in a smaller quantity. I had given my daughter my bronze midi Soulmate and I also gave her lead midi Selene that I got for her birthday, I also have a Phoebe in lead Africa and I gave my best friend my midi Soulmate in dark blue Africa. I bought a midi Aurora in bronze Africa and cannot wait to get it. I was seriously contemplating another dark blue Africa replacement as I also sold my Zhoe in dark blue Africa a lady on BST. Mmmm perhaps another dark blue Africa. Dang it I said no more bags but I know I will regret it.





djfmn said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I absolutely love Selene midi in Africa metallic leathers.
> I have one in lead Africa metallic and it is my all time favorite MM bag. I have had it for 5 years and it still looks fabulous.


Wow, that is so beautiful! I’m so happy to hear the Africa leather holds up so well too. I’m leaning very strongly towards the Selene for deep blue Africa. I thought about a Soulmate, but I’m not quite sure it’s the right style for me and don’t want to chance it with the blue Africa leather since it’s so limited. The other style I was seriously considering for deep blue Africa is a Victoria without the flap (only consider no flap because I will soon have one with the flap so I thought that would make them a bit different from one another). Without having ever owned or seen any of these bags in-person, it seems like the Victoria might be the perfect size for me. BUT, I always have a black metallic Victoria in the works, so I feel like I should get a different style. I know the Selene style will work for me...slight concerns that it might be a tad too big, but I think I’m probably over-thinking that because I Ike big bags in general. Plus, there’s the cinching option, which I love, to make it appear smaller, and I might shorten the strap drop by an inch so it doesn’t hang quite so long on me. And for some reason, I feel like the Selene would just look better in Africa than the Victoria...? Though, I probably only think that because I’ve seen photos of the Selene in Africa and no photos of the Victoria in Africa.

I don’t know-what does everyone think? Deep blue Africa in the full-size Selene or full-size Victoria without flap?


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Wow, that is so beautiful! I’m so happy to hear the Africa leather holds up so well too. I’m leaning very strongly towards the Selene for deep blue Africa. I thought about a Soulmate, but I’m not quite sure it’s the right style for me and don’t want to chance it with the blue Africa leather since it’s so limited. The other style I was seriously considering for deep blue Africa is a Victoria without the flap (only consider no flap because I will soon have one with the flap so I thought that would make them a bit different from one another). Without having ever owned or seen any of these bags in-person, it seems like the Victoria might be the perfect size for me. BUT, I always have a black metallic Victoria in the works, so I feel like I should get a different style. I know the Selene style will work for me...slight concerns that it might be a tad too big, but I think I’m probably over-thinking that because I Ike big bags in general. Plus, there’s the cinching option, which I love, to make it appear smaller, and I might shorten the strap drop by an inch so it doesn’t hang quite so long on me. And for some reason, I feel like the Selene would just look better in Africa than the Victoria...? Though, I probably only think that because I’ve seen photos of the Selene in Africa and no photos of the Victoria in Africa.
> 
> I don’t know-what does everyone think? Deep blue Africa in the full-size Selene or full-size Victoria without flap?


There was a Victoria in Africa leather recently:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1906#post-33287689

You can put your order for the Victoria first and if you change your mind after you get your Victoria in Black metallic leather, let Marco know afterwards.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Fancyfree said:


> Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order
> 
> Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?
> 
> After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688740
> 
> This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.
> 
> But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...



I definitely recall my Penelope Messenger having this issue, and I love the solution that you requested; I can check my Zhoe is when I get home.  Mine uses Cuoio Toscano leather so I think it is also considered a thicker leather?


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.
> 
> 4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!
> View attachment 4688628
> 
> View attachment 4688629
> 
> 
> Family shot!
> View attachment 4688630


Your collection is perfect and isn't this Minerva mini awesome ? We have some bag twin overlaps! I also have this same Minerva, this very same Little Penny in blue Africa, used to own an amethyst Little Valerie, and my soulmate is also wine colored (albeit the latter two are in different leathers from yours)


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, now I need a Dark Blue Metallic Selene as well...
> Does this never end?


 nope! It's a slippery slope.


----------



## dramaprincess713

yellow_tulip said:


> I am patiently waiting on the full size selene in the blue Africa. I really regret not ordering something in this leather a few years back so I jumped at the chance now! I’m 157cm 55kgs so yes I think it’ll be a big bag but it’ll be my diaper bag (how I justify it lol) and really I have enough regular sized totes, I can do with a bigger sized one (also how I justify it loll).


Congrats on the little one! You will have the most chic diaper bag! We're about the same size, but I think the full-size will work for me better than the midi. I'm not expecting, but we are trying, so maybe that can be my justification too - I'm just super prepared!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> There was a Victoria in Africa leather recently:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/page-1906#post-33287689
> 
> You can put your order for the Victoria first and if you change your mind after you get your Victoria in Black metallic leather, let Marco know afterwards.


Thank you! I have seen that one, but I've been equating Africa with metallic in my mind, so it didn't register that this Victoria is Africa leather as well. It does look really nice in the Victoria! Still trying to make a decision, but I think I'm leaning towards the Selene for some variety.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I'm definitely getting a deep blue Africa bag!  Likely a full-size Selene...still possibly considering a Victoria without flap, but leaning more towards the Selene. If anyone wants to chime in with thoughts or opinions, please feel free!

For deep blue Africa, does anyone have thoughts on hardware and lining colors? I've searched through all the photos I could find but still don't know what I want. I have no strong feelings about hardware for this one - I feel like they probably all look amazing with deep blue Africa. My favorite lining colors are marine, light pink, light fuchsia, and lilac. I am already getting marine for my Victoria though, so I feel like maybe something different for this? I asked Marco as well, and he said his favorite combo for deep blue Africa is silver hardware and light blue lining. I'm considering just doing that because he said it's his favorite, but since light blue wasn't on my list of favorite linings, I'm hesitating. I'm basing my lining preferences based off of the swatches on his website, but like all things, I really can't envision how they would look in an actual bag...


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm definitely getting a deep blue Africa bag!  Likely a full-size Selene...still possibly considering a Victoria without flap, but leaning more towards the Selene. If anyone wants to chime in with thoughts or opinions, please feel free!
> 
> For deep blue Africa, does anyone have thoughts on hardware and lining colors? I've searched through all the photos I could find but still don't know what I want. I have no strong feelings about hardware for this one - I feel like they probably all look amazing with deep blue Africa. My favorite lining colors are marine, light pink, light fuchsia, and lilac. I am already getting marine for my Victoria though, so I feel like maybe something different for this? I asked Marco as well, and he said his favorite combo for deep blue Africa is silver hardware and light blue lining. I'm considering just doing that because he said it's his favorite, but since light blue wasn't on my list of favorite linings, I'm hesitating. I'm basing my lining preferences based off of the swatches on his website, but like all things, I really can't envision how they would look in an actual bag...


I'm hopeless at linings,- I always end up with the Dark Grey (which I fortunately really like and which I feel supports / aids my wish to USE my bags rather than just keep admiring and petting them). 

Hardware on the other hand....
I was a bit surprised whan Marco recommended Silver Hardware for my Deep Blue Africa Phoebe (having envisioned Gold or Dark Gunmetal) but I was glad I followed his advice,- I feel Silver really sets it off


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@dramaprincess713  I tried fuschia lining in a dark blue Verona Penelope midi and liked it so much I got it in a black Penelope Messenger. I love shades of blue, so while marine is my favorite lining color, now that I’ve tried  Fuschia, it is a very close second.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> @dramaprincess713  I tried fuschia lining in a dark blue Verona Penelope midi and liked it so much I got it in a black Penelope Messenger. I love shades of blue, so while marine is my favorite lining color, now that I’ve tried  Fuschia, it is a very close second.


Oooh, do you have photos posted here? If so, I’ll have to hunt them out! I’m glad you like the fuchsia with your dark blue. I feel like if I don’t go for Marco’s fav. of light blue, fuchsia is what I was leaning towards, but I was a bit scared it would lean too American flag for my tastes. On my screen, fuchsia seems to lean a bit red and I couldn’t tell how that would translate in real life. So excited to hear you’re a fan!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oooh, do you have photos posted here? If so, I’ll have to hunt them out! I’m glad you like the fuchsia with your dark blue. I feel like if I don’t go for Marco’s fav. of light blue, fuchsia is what I was leaning towards, but I was a bit scared it would lean too American flag for my tastes. On my screen, fuchsia seems to lean a bit red and I couldn’t tell how that would translate in real life. So excited to hear you’re a fan!


Here ya go! I’ve never thought American flag or nautical when looking at it. I’m not a typical pink girl, but I like fuschia and magenta tones. I think the light blue would look nice too, but fuschia is more interesting imo because it’s so bright and cheery. It’s dark now so can’t get natural light pics. Kinda hard to capture the true color.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Devyn Danielle said:


> Here ya go! I’ve never thought American flag or nautical when looking at it. I’m not a typical pink girl, but I like fuschia and magenta tones. I think the light blue would look nice too, but fuschia is more interesting imo because it’s so bright and cheery. It’s dark now so can’t get natural light pics. Kinda hard to capture the true color.
> View attachment 4689158


Thank you! It is lovely!


----------



## Flowergeek

Fancyfree said:


> Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order
> 
> Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?
> 
> After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688740
> 
> This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.
> 
> But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...




In my experience, I believe the “lining lift “ is due to D ring placement and maybe not leather type. The taupe Nappa bag has a middle zipper but the pebbled Fuschia does not. The D ring placement on the pebbled leather bag definitely has a lining lift issue


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> In my (limited) experience it depends on the leather used. I only have 2 Zhoes - one in napa and one in merinos. The napa being stiffer and thicker doesn't cause any pulling even when the bag is stuffed! However, the merinos is so thin and light (despite requesting extra backing) that the strap does pull at the lining, even when the bag is completely empty. If you want to use a thin or more flexible leather, perhaps you can request extra reinforcement here?
> 
> When I ordered my Zhoe in bluette merinos, it arrived with the strap attachments at the back, just barely either side of the flap. I wasn't happy with the rubbing every time I opened and closed the flap nor the creasing happening as the flap lay against the strap attachments. I returned the bag and Marco kindly remade it with the straps in the usual side position - but then this pulling issue is the result, which I now realise he was trying to avoid by placing the straps at the back where it should be less noticeable! In the end, I still prefer the side placement, but the pulling is unfortunate and I probably wouldn't order a Zhoe in merinos again. Hope that helps with your decision making!
> 
> View attachment 4688813


Perhaps that is why I have never seen this happen. All my Zhoes are in nappa leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oooh, do you have photos posted here? If so, I’ll have to hunt them out! I’m glad you like the fuchsia with your dark blue. I feel like if I don’t go for Marco’s fav. of light blue, fuchsia is what I was leaning towards, but I was a bit scared it would lean too American flag for my tastes. On my screen, fuchsia seems to lean a bit red and I couldn’t tell how that would translate in real life. So excited to hear you’re a fan!


I have the fuchsia lining and it is really pretty.  Dry dark pink. I don’t think it leans red at all. I think it could be really striking with the dark blue Africa if you are looking for a fun contrast.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I have the fuchsia lining and it is really pretty.  Dry dark pink. I don’t think it leans red at all. I think it could be really striking with the dark blue Africa if you are looking for a fun contrast.


Thanks for your input! Do you think the fuchsia leans coral at all? I've been going through some photos and in some, it looks a bit like coral. But I know lighting and computer monitors make a big difference in how things appear.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for your input! Do you think the fuchsia leans coral at all? I've been going through some photos and in some, it looks a bit like coral. But I know lighting and computer monitors make a big difference in how things appear.


I’m away from home so I can’t check now, but I don’t think so. I think it is a warm fuchsia as opposed to a cool one which might make it look coral in some lighting. But it is definitely a true pink.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I’m away from home so I can’t check now, but I don’t think so. I think it is a warm fuchsia as opposed to a cool one which might make it look coral in some lighting. But it is definitely a true pink.


Ah, warm vs cool fuchsia definitely helps me understand what I'm seeing. Thank you!


----------



## yellow_tulip

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm definitely getting a deep blue Africa bag!  Likely a full-size Selene...still possibly considering a Victoria without flap, but leaning more towards the Selene. If anyone wants to chime in with thoughts or opinions, please feel free!
> 
> For deep blue Africa, does anyone have thoughts on hardware and lining colors? I've searched through all the photos I could find but still don't know what I want. I have no strong feelings about hardware for this one - I feel like they probably all look amazing with deep blue Africa. My favorite lining colors are marine, light pink, light fuchsia, and lilac. I am already getting marine for my Victoria though, so I feel like maybe something different for this? I asked Marco as well, and he said his favorite combo for deep blue Africa is silver hardware and light blue lining. I'm considering just doing that because he said it's his favorite, but since light blue wasn't on my list of favorite linings, I'm hesitating. I'm basing my lining preferences based off of the swatches on his website, but like all things, I really can't envision how they would look in an actual bag...


Oh we’ll be twinning on the full sized selene! I’ve added a back slip pocket and two water bottle holder, one on each side. I’m letting Marco choose the lining and colour because let’s be real I don’t really know what I want lol.


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm definitely getting a deep blue Africa bag!  Likely a full-size Selene...still possibly considering a Victoria without flap, but leaning more towards the Selene. If anyone wants to chime in with thoughts or opinions, please feel free!
> 
> For deep blue Africa, does anyone have thoughts on hardware and lining colors? I've searched through all the photos I could find but still don't know what I want. I have no strong feelings about hardware for this one - I feel like they probably all look amazing with deep blue Africa. My favorite lining colors are marine, light pink, light fuchsia, and lilac. I am already getting marine for my Victoria though, so I feel like maybe something different for this? I asked Marco as well, and he said his favorite combo for deep blue Africa is silver hardware and light blue lining. I'm considering just doing that because he said it's his favorite, but since light blue wasn't on my list of favorite linings, I'm hesitating. I'm basing my lining preferences based off of the swatches on his website, but like all things, I really can't envision how they would look in an actual bag...


Light blue is a very pretty color.  It is not baby blue at all.  I would say it is closer to a medium blue?  I love it.  I paired it with my black vacchetta bag and it's a delight.  I highly recommend it.
ETA -  I also have light fuchsia and love it as well.  Marco recommended it for my bordeaux vacchetta bag and it's a beautiful match.


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> In my (limited) experience it depends on the leather used. I only have 2 Zhoes - one in napa and one in merinos. The napa being stiffer and thicker doesn't cause any pulling even when the bag is stuffed! However, the merinos is so thin and light (despite requesting extra backing) that the strap does pull at the lining, even when the bag is completely empty. If you want to use a thin or more flexible leather, perhaps you can request extra reinforcement here?
> 
> When I ordered my Zhoe in bluette merinos, it arrived with the strap attachments at the back, just barely either side of the flap. I wasn't happy with the rubbing every time I opened and closed the flap nor the creasing happening as the flap lay against the strap attachments. I returned the bag and Marco kindly remade it with the straps in the usual side position - but then this pulling issue is the result, which I now realise he was trying to avoid by placing the straps at the back where it should be less noticeable! In the end, I still prefer the side placement, but the pulling is unfortunate and I probably wouldn't order a Zhoe in merinos again. Hope that helps with your decision making!
> 
> View attachment 4688813





Flowergeek said:


> In my experience, I believe the “lining lift “ is due to D ring placement and maybe not leather type. The taupe Nappa bag has a middle zipper but the pebbled Fuschia does not. The D ring placement on the pebbled leather bag definitely has a lining lift issue





djfmn said:


> I have an orange Zhoe that was the second bag I purchased from MM and I have not had that issue. I just took it out and had a look at it I do not see this issue. Now having said that I am not someone who stuffs their bags with lots of stuff except for my midi Selene which I stuff to the top with everything including the kitchen sink. My Zhoe I dont over stuff it but it does hold a good amount of stuff. I am a pouch person so I have my wallet a makeup pouch a pouch for odds and ends and also a pencil pouch.



Thank you SO much @Aminu , @djfmn and @Flowergeek for your input and photos  As I understand it, choice of leather as well as location of the D-ring may play a role. And that reinforcement of the leather with some sort of backing might reduce the problem.  If you don't mind, I'd really like to use snippets of your photos to show Marco the issue I wish to avoid. If Marco discribes his solution to the problem, I will let you all know!

Come to think of it, @tenKrat probably has more bespoke Zhoes than anyone else,- have you come up with a solution to the "leather-pull-issue" @tenKrat ?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you SO much @Aminu , @djfmn and @Flowergeek for your input and photos  As I understand it, choice of leather as well as location of the D-ring may play a role. And that reinforcement of the leather with some sort of backing might reduce the problem.  If you don't mind, I'd really like to use snippets of your photos to show Marco the issue I wish to avoid. If Marco discribes his solution to the problem, I will let you all know!
> 
> Come to think of it, @tenKrat probably has more bespoke Zhoes than anyone else,- have you come up with a solution to the "leather-pull-issue" @tenKrat ?



The problem is evident with my Zhoe but only if you look closely. I've loaded up my Zhoe and you can tell the lining is lifting up but it doesn't lift the inside leather "above" the top edge of the bag. My Penelope Messenger had this issue as well and it was very obviously lifting the inside leather up even when there was not much in it.


----------



## Aminu

Flowergeek said:


> In my experience, I believe the “lining lift “ is due to D ring placement and maybe not leather type. The taupe Nappa bag has a middle zipper but the pebbled Fuschia does not. The D ring placement on the pebbled leather bag definitely has a lining lift issue


The D ring placement on my Zhoes is exactly the same. It would seem that since pebbled leather is pliable it also pulls, unlike the stiffer napa.  It would be interesting to see if this has happened with pompei or vachetta...


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you SO much @Aminu , @djfmn and @Flowergeek for your input and photos  As I understand it, choice of leather as well as location of the D-ring may play a role. And that reinforcement of the leather with some sort of backing might reduce the problem.  If you don't mind, I'd really like to use snippets of your photos to show Marco the issue I wish to avoid. If Marco discribes his solution to the problem, I will let you all know!
> 
> Come to think of it, @tenKrat probably has more bespoke Zhoes than anyone else,- have you come up with a solution to the "leather-pull-issue" @tenKrat ?


I am happy for you to use my photos and would be interested to hear Marco's suggestions.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I absolutely love Selene midi in Africa metallic leathers.
> I have one in lead Africa metallic and it is my all time favorite MM bag. I have had it for 5 years and it still looks fabulous.



This is stunning! My resolve is wavering. Please someone snap up all the remaining Africa so I don't have to keep thinking about it!


I don't think my Pompei Zhoe has any issue with the D-ring lifting up. Let me get a picture of it later.

I am quite in love with the new lining colour - Tortilla. If anyone has ordered something in this, do share!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Aminu said:


> The D ring placement on my Zhoes is exactly the same. It would seem that since pebbled leather is pliable it also pulls, unlike the stiffer napa.  It would be interesting to see if this has happened with pompei or vachetta...


It does happen with vachetta. My black Zhoe Legend has this, even when empty now.


----------



## Aminu

Sickgrl13 said:


> It does happen with vachetta. My black Zhoe Legend has this, even when empty now.


Good to know.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> The D ring placement on my Zhoes is exactly the same. It would seem that since pebbled leather is pliable it also pulls, unlike the stiffer napa.  It would be interesting to see if this has happened with pompei or vachetta...


I have a Pompei Zhoe and it does not happen with pompei. Or at least I have not seen it. I have a Little Zhoe in pompei platinum and I have not seen this happen on this bag.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm definitely getting a deep blue Africa bag!  Likely a full-size Selene...still possibly considering a Victoria without flap, but leaning more towards the Selene. If anyone wants to chime in with thoughts or opinions, please feel free!
> 
> For deep blue Africa, does anyone have thoughts on hardware and lining colors? I've searched through all the photos I could find but still don't know what I want. I have no strong feelings about hardware for this one - I feel like they probably all look amazing with deep blue Africa. My favorite lining colors are marine, light pink, light fuchsia, and lilac. I am already getting marine for my Victoria though, so I feel like maybe something different for this? I asked Marco as well, and he said his favorite combo for deep blue Africa is silver hardware and light blue lining. I'm considering just doing that because he said it's his favorite, but since light blue wasn't on my list of favorite linings, I'm hesitating. I'm basing my lining preferences based off of the swatches on his website, but like all things, I really can't envision how they would look in an actual bag...


I have Marine blue in my midi Selene and it is my favorite lining color I have it in a number of MM bags. I also have the light blue lining which I had in my Africa blue midi Soulmate that I gave to my best friend. I went with Marco's recommendation on that with light blue lining and silver hardware and I have to say it was a great combination. The fuchsia which I selected for a bag for my daughter to me it is a definite pink and a cool pink so I did not see any coral tones in it at all. I lean towards getting all the blue linings in my bags I think I just love all his shades of blue linings. I feel I can never go wrong with a blue lining for the most part. Having said that I have a lot of the blues, cappuccino, yellow, red, sage, light pink, burgundy and silver and dark grey.


----------



## ohmisseevee

@dramaprincess713 , I feel like you really can't go wrong with any of the lining colors that you chose. Of course Marco's recommendations always turn out beautiful, but that does not mean your own choices will not also be beautiful.  I like to ask for his recommendations because he will often suggestion something that I would not have considered (my Juliet Midi is a perfect example of this - I would NEVER have chosen Dark Cherry Nappa for the leather accents but it turned out so beautiful!) but sometimes you just need to go with whatever you think you will love. I think Marco suggested a different color lining for my black/white Tweed Selene Midi, but I decided to go with my favorite color (purple) instead, and I am so happy I did. I would have been happy with Marco's suggestion, too - the silver lining is such a great neutral lining option - but the pop of color from the purple looks magnificent against a black/white bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

New to me..  Angelica messenger with Minerva strap.  I think it’s sangria pebbled.  I thought she might be too big but she is heading on her first flight ( w me!) and I love the middle divider.  Plenty of room for hand sanitizers, ipads, wallets and all my stuff..


----------



## southernbelle43

My Massaccesi friends:
I am fascinated with Celtic Christianity, especially their connection to nature,  and joined this group a while back. I thought you might appreciate this from today's posting.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I have Marine blue in my midi Selene and it is my favorite lining color I have it in a number of MM bags. I also have the light blue lining which I had in my Africa blue midi Soulmate that I gave to my best friend. I went with Marco's recommendation on that with light blue lining and silver hardware and I have to say it was a great combination. The fuchsia which I selected for a bag for my daughter to me it is a definite pink and a cool pink so I did not see any coral tones in it at all. I lean towards getting all the blue linings in my bags I think I just love all his shades of blue linings. I feel I can never go wrong with a blue lining for the most part. Having said that I have a lot of the blues, cappuccino, yellow, red, sage, light pink, burgundy and silver and dark grey.



I love blues. I always seem to gravitate towards blue bags, and I certainly like blue linings too, so a light blue lining, as Marco suggested, is definitely something I'm considering. Light blue didn't quite capture me as a swatch, but I've been hunting out photos, and it is a gorgeous lining in all of the photos I've seen of full-size bags.



ohmisseevee said:


> @dramaprincess713 , I feel like you really can't go wrong with any of the lining colors that you chose. Of course Marco's recommendations always turn out beautiful, but that does not mean your own choices will not also be beautiful.  I like to ask for his recommendations because he will often suggestion something that I would not have considered (my Juliet Midi is a perfect example of this - I would NEVER have chosen Dark Cherry Nappa for the leather accents but it turned out so beautiful!) but sometimes you just need to go with whatever you think you will love. I think Marco suggested a different color lining for my black/white Tweed Selene Midi, but I decided to go with my favorite color (purple) instead, and I am so happy I did. I would have been happy with Marco's suggestion, too - the silver lining is such a great neutral lining option - but the pop of color from the purple looks magnificent against a black/white bag.



Yes, I feel like a great number of linings would look beautiful - part of what makes the decision so difficult! I love the purple in your tweed bag - it's a great, really fun contrast! I've pretty much narrowed it down to light blue or light fuchsia. I'm tempted to let Marco know my thoughts regarding both and have him choose!


----------



## Fancyfree

So totally off topic...

I may be  a bit weird... but I do develop a true fondness for many of you fellow MM tpf'ers.
I see your avatar and I think: "Oh, it's her !  Yay! I wonder what she has to say, tell or show today... "

And sometimes (to be honest: fairly often) I think: "I wonder who she is?"

So I really enjoy it, and feel grateful, when you reveal info about yourselves. Like Southernbelle43's fascination with Celtic Christianity. And that Dramaprincess713 is trying/hoping. What part of the world you live in. And I especially appreciate mod-photos that show your face and your age-group.

(By the way,- I'm Norwegian, 54years old, blissfully single, a physiotherapist and my avatar is my 12 year old extremely affectionate Norwegian Forest Cat called Carmela)


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fancyfree said:


> Hi gals, I am preparing my very first Zhoe-order
> 
> Please tell me,- are there currently any issues with the shoulder straps pulling / lifting the inner leather and lining (as described and pictured in #8150 and #8157 on page 544) ?
> 
> After seeing some posts about the lining and inner leather being lifted/pulled up by messenger strap on Soulmates and detachable straps on Penelope Messenger, I requested that the D-rings on my Soulmate and Penny M. be fastened in the upper edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688740
> 
> This has worked brilliantly, I don't mind the D-rings showing on Penny M. or Soulmate.
> 
> But on my Zhoe I would prefer as little hardware as possible to show, I'm going for an all-leather shoulder strap without buckles. So I'm hoping that the "concealed" D-rings no longer pull/lift the leather...


Great idea for penny m


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> So totally off topic...
> 
> I may be  a bit weird... but I do develop a true fondness for many of you fellow MM tpf'ers.
> I see your avatar and I think: "Oh, it's her !  Yay! I wonder what she has to say, tell or show today... "
> 
> And sometimes (to be honest: fairly often) I think: "I wonder who she is?"
> 
> So I really enjoy it, and feel grateful, when you reveal info about yourselves. Like Southernbelle43's fascination with Celtic Christianity. And that Dramaprincess713 is trying/hoping. What part of the world you live in. And I especially appreciate mod-photos that show your face and your age-group.
> 
> (By the way,- I'm Norwegian, 54years old, blissfully single, a physiotherapist and my avatar is my 12 year old extremely affectionate Norwegian Forest Cat called Carmela)


That is sweet.  I too feel like I "know" people on here and honestly through daily postings you do get a pretty good idea of them.  I think I am the grand matriarch on here although my age is sealed in an envelope held by Ernst and Young to be opened upon my death.  I will admit to being 5'6", 152 to 160 lbs. in weight depending on ( I have no clue why) living in Arkansas with a dog and a hubby and I am a bagaholic.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> So totally off topic...
> 
> I may be  a bit weird... but I do develop a true fondness for many of you fellow MM tpf'ers.
> I see your avatar and I think: "Oh, it's her !  Yay! I wonder what she has to say, tell or show today... "
> 
> And sometimes (to be honest: fairly often) I think: "I wonder who she is?"
> 
> So I really enjoy it, and feel grateful, when you reveal info about yourselves. Like Southernbelle43's fascination with Celtic Christianity. And that Dramaprincess713 is trying/hoping. What part of the world you live in. And I especially appreciate mod-photos that show your face and your age-group.
> 
> (By the way,- I'm Norwegian, 54years old, blissfully single, a physiotherapist and my avatar is my 12 year old extremely affectionate Norwegian Forest Cat called Carmela)





southernbelle43 said:


> That is sweet.  I too feel like I "know" people on here and honestly through daily postings you do get a pretty good idea of them.  I think I am the grand matriarch on here although my age is sealed in an envelope held by Ernst and Young to be opened upon my death.  I will admit to being 5'6", 152 to 160 lbs. in weight depending on ( I have no clue why) living in Arkansas with a dog and a hubby and I am a bagaholic.



I'm quite new to this thread, but I have to agree - I also feel like I "know" people on here and am also happy to see everyone's avatars and look forward to reading what you all have to say! TPF is a great community, and MM seems to have really cultivated a wonderful community within TPF. I think it's really something quite special! Sometimes I feel like I'm being a nuisance by my extreme indecisiveness and numerous questions/posts as a result, but everyone here has been so wonderful and helpful. Thank you to you all!

And, for anyone who might be interested, I am Korean but born and raised in the US by my wonderful, immigrant parents. I'm 5'2", 112lbs, 35 years old (36 in a few months), married to a wonderful man, and we have a rescue dog that we adore. As previously mentioned, we are trying/hoping for a baby, and the thought of parenthood both excites and terrifies me at the same time! I work in higher education admin., and outside of the day job, I spend the majority of my time teaching and training pole dance (sometimes competing and performing pole as well), flexibility/contortion, and aerials (mainly rope and silks). And, I am obviously a total bagaholic!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm quite new to this thread, but I have to agree - I also feel like I "know" people on here and am also happy to see everyone's avatars and look forward to reading what you all have to say! TPF is a great community, and MM seems to have really cultivated a wonderful community within TPF. I think it's really something quite special! Sometimes I feel like I'm being a nuisance by my extreme indecisiveness and numerous questions/posts as a result, but everyone here has been so wonderful and helpful. Thank you to you all!
> 
> And, for anyone who might be interested, I am Korean but born and raised in the US by my wonderful, immigrant parents. I'm 5'2", 112lbs, 35 years old (36 in a few months), married to a wonderful man, and we have a rescue dog that we adore. As previously mentioned, we are trying/hoping for a baby, and the thought of parenthood both excites and terrifies me at the same time! I work in higher education admin., and outside of the day job, I spend the majority of my time teaching and training pole dance (sometimes competing and performing pole as well), flexibility/contortion, and aerials (mainly rope and silks). And, I am obviously a total bagaholic!


I am impressed.  What an interesting background you have!!
I will add that I am retired. I was an RN and practiced in the health care field for many years and then went to law school in my 40's and practiced health care law until retiring.  I love to read, cook, buy sell and trade bags of course.  I have 2 kids and 3 grandkids.  My kids got the musical gene.  Daughter is a singer in Vegas. She does a Celene Dion tribute show and is in the Legends show as Celene this summer.  She also is under contract to Royal Caribbean and does shows on their cruises 18-20 times a year which is her primary source of income. You know what this means currently.  Son is a drummer and a cyber security expert.  His company pays him to try and hack in and find vulnerabilities for corporations, etc.   Hubby is retired law enforcement, both state and later federal. That is all from here.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> This is stunning! My resolve is wavering. Please someone snap up all the remaining Africa so I don't have to keep thinking about it!
> 
> 
> I don't think my Pompei Zhoe has any issue with the D-ring lifting up. Let me get a picture of it later.
> 
> I am quite in love with the new lining colour - Tortilla. If anyone has ordered something in this, do share!


Yes, please I LOVE that color!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am impressed.  What an interesting background you have!!
> I will add that I am retired. I was an RN and practiced in the health care field for many years and then went to law school in my 40's and practiced health care law until retiring.  I love to read, cook, buy sell and trade bags of course.  I have 2 kids and 3 grandkids.  My kids got the musical gene.  Daughter is a singer in Vegas. She does a Celene Dion tribute show and is in the Legends show as Celene this summer.  She also is under contract to Royal Caribbean and does shows on their cruises 18-20 times a year which is her primary source of income. You know what this means currently.  Son is a drummer and a cyber security expert.  His company pays him to try and hack in and find vulnerabilities for corporations, etc.   Hubby is retired law enforcement, both state and later federal. That is all from here.


Thank you! I must say, I am equally impressed - RN and law! And it sounds like your kids are crazy talented! I hope your daughter is doing OK in the midst of all that is going on. My husband is a theater technician in NYC and is dealing with cancelled shows. The whole situation really stinks on so many levels. We are fortunate though. His theater is still calling him in for theater maintenance so for now, he still has work and income. Maybe less than if shows had not cancelled, but I know that, we are in a much better situation than many in his industry, so I feel very grateful for that. I do hope all is well, or as well as can be, for your daughter!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.

I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


----------



## Coastal jewel

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


Uh oh.. most importantly, I hope you are ok.  Secondly, I hope you have funds to allow some fun if you have to go into quarantine.  ( buying bags,,, planning bags)... where do you live?  U.S.A. ?


----------



## dramaprincess713

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha



Oh dear. Sending you well-wishes!


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


Oh dear. Crossing fingers you are negative.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Coastal jewel said:


> Uh oh.. most importantly, I hope you are ok.  Secondly, I hope you have funds to allow some fun if you have to go into quarantine.  ( buying bags,,, planning bags)... where do you live?  U.S.A. ?


Yeah I live on the West Coast, US. I have a couple of phone/video interviews set up, so I can job hunt for sure.

Hopefully I'm on the upswing. I probably haven't been taking it easy enough. If I get bored I'll probably update my closet app.


----------



## BittyMonkey

OK, so here is my purple Africa Victoria! Sage lining.


----------



## msd_bags

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


I hope the test shows negative!!


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> OK, so here is my purple Africa Victoria! Sage lining.
> View attachment 4689678
> View attachment 4689679
> View attachment 4689680


Amazing! Purple Africa really is so beautiful.
Does it feel heavy?


----------



## yellow_tulip

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


Hope your results comes back negative!!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

orchidmyst said:


> Amazing! Purple Africa really is so beautiful.
> Does it feel heavy?


Heavy isn’t really the right feeling. Maybe stiff, but not in a Pompei way...I would say it definitely feels “durable”.


----------



## ohmisseevee

BittyMonkey said:


> OK, so here is my purple Africa Victoria! Sage lining.
> View attachment 4689678
> View attachment 4689679
> View attachment 4689680



Gorgeous!!! I almost ordered the exact same bag, but did end up choosing a different style. I have just a little bit of regret because the Victoria looks beautiful in your pictures!


----------



## pdxhb

Cleda said:


> I'm so tempted to get something in dark blue Africa. I really need to sit on my hands though, I have way too many bags already. I am starting to have a storage capacity issue.
> 
> 4 days in and Tweed Little Minerva has become my favourite bag now!
> View attachment 4688628
> 
> View attachment 4688629
> 
> 
> Family shot!
> View attachment 4688630


I have that very storage issue! The blue Africa is just a gorgeous leather. Tough one to sit out!



djfmn said:


> I have an Africa lead midi Selene mainly because I like smaller sized bags. It is my absolutely go to bag. I use it constantly and I have had it since he first introduced Africa leather in 2015. I used it last week and someone asked me if it was a new bag. It still looks brand new it is so easy to carry goes from day to night. It is my absolutely favorite MM bag. That is why I begged Marco to please get some more Africa leather. I know he cannot really get it in small quantities and he cannot afford to buy in the large volumes of about 10 skins per color which is about 40 to 60 bags and he has to order at least 4 colors which means 240 bags in Africa leather as a minimum quantity from the tannery. Fortunately he was able to order a number of colors in a smaller quantity. I had given my daughter my bronze midi Soulmate and I also gave her lead midi Selene that I got for her birthday, I also have a Phoebe in lead Africa and I gave my best friend my midi Soulmate in dark blue Africa. I bought a midi Aurora in bronze Africa and cannot wait to get it. I was seriously contemplating another dark blue Africa replacement as I also sold my Zhoe in dark blue Africa a lady on BST. Mmmm perhaps another dark blue Africa. Dang it I said no more bags but I know I will regret it.


My Lead Africa Midi Selene is truly one of the very nicest bags I own - I always get compliments on it! A blue version would be oh, so lovely.


----------



## Flowergeek

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you SO much @Aminu , @djfmn and @Flowergeek for your input and photos  As I understand it, choice of leather as well as location of the D-ring may play a role. And that reinforcement of the leather with some sort of backing might reduce the problem.  If you don't mind, I'd really like to use snippets of your photos to show Marco the issue I wish to avoid. If Marco discribes his solution to the problem, I will let you all know!
> 
> Come to think of it, @tenKrat probably has more bespoke Zhoes than anyone else,- have you come up with a solution to the "leather-pull-issue" @tenKrat ?




@Fancyfree i can send a better pic of the D ring on the taupe bag if needed for sharing with Marco. It doesn’t pull the lining as it’s actually attached to the back panel. Would be good to know what Marco says about the d ring placement. I love both  my Zhoe’s and would consider getting another at some point


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


Wishing you a speedy result and good health!



BittyMonkey said:


> OK, so here is my purple Africa Victoria! Sage lining.
> View attachment 4689678
> View attachment 4689679
> View attachment 4689680


This is a wonderful bag - love the Africa for a Victoria - enjoy!


----------



## tenKrat

Hi, @Fancyfree, I posted photos of almost all of my Zhoes in the Massaccesi Reference Photos thread.  They show the placements of the strap attachments and the degree of pull on the leather to which they are attached, on different types of leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> So totally off topic...
> 
> I may be  a bit weird... but I do develop a true fondness for many of you fellow MM tpf'ers.
> I see your avatar and I think: "Oh, it's her !  Yay! I wonder what she has to say, tell or show today... "
> 
> And sometimes (to be honest: fairly often) I think: "I wonder who she is?"


You're not weird, just curious (as I am also).  Most people (including me) are wary of sharing too much information, but I'm okay with revealing some benign trivia about myself. 

My avatar is Makapu'u Lighthouse on Oahu, Hawaii.  I just love the deep blue of the ocean and the red roof of the lighthouse.  (I prefer jewel tones, you see!)

I used to run 10K (and other distances) races a lot, hence my screen name.  I still run regularly, especially since I'm closer now to 50.  For me, it's the best way to maintain my "girlish figure", as my DH would say.

I worked with the U.S. Marines early in my career.  They are tough and look tough, but most are teddy bears on the inside.  They're dear to my heart.  They made me an honorary "civilian Marine".  

I LOVE HANDBAGS.


----------



## yellow_tulip

It’s so nice to know a bit more about you all.
I’ll share  a bit about myself: 30s, Aussie, RN, mumma to one cheeky monkey (tried for ages so I’m forever thankful and grateful), name- my then crush (now husband) gave me a bunch of yellow tulips after a stupid argument lol I was 16!,  avatar was taken in a hotel room in Paris after buying my dream bag a few years back. Handbag lover since high school. Remember sweating and had palpitations after spending a few hundred dollars on my Marc by Marc Jacobs groovee lol! I read tpf for so long before joining.


----------



## Fancyfree

Flowergeek said:


> @Fancyfree i can send a better pic of the D ring on the taupe bag if needed for sharing with Marco. It doesn’t pull the lining as it’s actually attached to the back panel. Would be good to know what Marco says about the d ring placement. I love both  my Zhoe’s and would consider getting another at some point


That would be great!


----------



## Aminu

Fascinating to get a glimpse into your lives. I'm a Londoner, in my 40's, single, actress, always been a bagaholic. Having discovered 'Dressing Your Truth' 5 years ago, I stopped wearing black and grey (sold all my black and tan designer bags) and embraced all the colours of the rainbow (hence my avatar). I'm ecstatic with my colourful MM family! Now all I 'need' is some pink and green and I'm all set! lol


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Hi, @Fancyfree, I posted photos of almost all of my Zhoes in the Massaccesi Reference Photos thread.  They show the placements of the strap attachments and the degree of pull on the leather to which they are attached, on different types of leather.


@tenKrat, how absolutelely BRILLIANT  
Thank you


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> I am quite in love with the new lining colour - Tortilla. If anyone has ordered something in this, do share!


I recently ordered Tortilla lining for a Grande Mia. I’ll share it in about two months or so when an order typically arrives. But who knows how COVID-19 will further disrupt industry.



southernbelle43 said:


> My Massaccesi friends:
> View attachment 4689483


Well, I ceased travel to New York City, planned for next week. 

I did not cease shopping precisely because I had to cease the aforementioned. Yesterday afternoon, I went into a locally owned shoe boutique (“boutique” because it sells high-end leather shoes by international brands not normally found in mall stores) because I felt a little bummed about our cancelled trip. I wasn’t the only one because apparently other loyal customers have been shopping/buying because THEIR spring break trips are cancelled, too. At least we’re supporting a small business. The owner said that it’s his best March on record so far in his store’s long history.

I do commune with nature when I’m on a run as I always aim to do. I think of my runs as going to church in nature. But, sometimes it’s more about just letting off some steam.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm quite new to this thread, but I have to agree - I also feel like I "know" people on here and am also happy to see everyone's avatars and look forward to reading what you all have to say! TPF is a great community, and MM seems to have really cultivated a wonderful community within TPF. I think it's really something quite special! Sometimes I feel like I'm being a nuisance by my extreme indecisiveness and numerous questions/posts as a result, but everyone here has been so wonderful and helpful. Thank you to you all!
> 
> And, for anyone who might be interested, I am Korean but born and raised in the US by my wonderful, immigrant parents. I'm 5'2", 112lbs, 35 years old (36 in a few months), married to a wonderful man, and we have a rescue dog that we adore. As previously mentioned, we are trying/hoping for a baby, and the thought of parenthood both excites and terrifies me at the same time! I work in higher education admin., and outside of the day job, I spend the majority of my time teaching and training pole dance (sometimes competing and performing pole as well), flexibility/contortion, and aerials (mainly rope and silks). And, I am obviously a total bagaholic!


This thread (it should be a subforum!!) is quite tame, the members here have good manners, and we respect each other’s opinions. So, in those terms, it’s the best thread (or rather, I should be saying “subforum”!!) I’ve participated in. In fact, I have not yet seen a moderator intervene in a heated discussion because there hasn’t been one in the times I’ve been active. I don’t even know who our mod is. I saw her jump in once to correct a member’s post, per the member’s request. 

On the old Belen Echandia subforum, we knew who our mod was. She had to intervene and cool some members’ jets sometimes. I admit it injected some entertainment for me as I was one of those who sat back quietly and “watched” some drama unfold. But, let me be clear—- I am not saying that I miss that on this thread!!


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> OK, so here is my purple Africa Victoria! Sage lining.
> View attachment 4689678
> View attachment 4689679
> View attachment 4689680


She is fabulous.  
That sage lining makes an elegant pair with that purple Africa. I could imagine that the apple green lining would work well, too, for a fun and cheery combination.


----------



## tenKrat

yellow_tulip said:


> It’s so nice to know a bit more about you all.
> Handbag lover since high school. Remember sweating and had palpitations after spending a few hundred dollars on my Marc by Marc Jacobs groovee lol! I read tpf for so long before joining.


It’s fun to learn the origin of members’ screen names. My love for handbags started early, when I was in preschool.  I have a photo somewhere of me with my brown pleather bag, which come to think of it, looked like an Angel Mini!


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> Fascinating to get a glimpse into your lives. I'm a Londoner, in my 40's, single, actress, always been a bagaholic. Having discovered 'Dressing Your Truth' 5 years ago, I stopped wearing black and grey (sold all my black and tan designer bags) and embraced all the colours of the rainbow (hence my avatar). I'm ecstatic with my colourful MM family! Now all I 'need' is some pink and green and I'm all set! lol
> 
> View attachment 4689960


What a fascinating career you have. 

I’ve said this before, I love your gold Divina Midi.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> @tenKrat, how absolutelely BRILLIANT
> Thank you


You’re welcome.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


Hope you are doing ok and the results are negative.


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> Fascinating to get a glimpse into your lives. I'm a Londoner, in my 40's, single, actress, always been a bagaholic. Having discovered 'Dressing Your Truth' 5 years ago, I stopped wearing black and grey (sold all my black and tan designer bags) and embraced all the colours of the rainbow (hence my avatar). I'm ecstatic with my colourful MM family! Now all I 'need' is some pink and green and I'm all set! lol
> 
> View attachment 4689960


Beautiful!!!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I recently ordered Tortilla lining for a Grande Mia. I’ll share it in about two months or so when an order typically arrives. But who knows how COVID-19 will further disrupt industry.
> 
> 
> Well, I ceased travel to New York City, planned for next week.
> 
> I did not cease shopping precisely because I had to cease the aforementioned. Yesterday afternoon, I went into a locally owned shoe boutique (“boutique” because it sells high-end leather shoes by international brands not normally found in mall stores) because I felt a little bummed about our cancelled trip. I wasn’t the only one because apparently other loyal customers have been shopping/buying because THEIR spring break trips are cancelled, too. At least we’re supporting a small business. The owner said that it’s his best March on record so far in his store’s long history.
> 
> I do commune with nature when I’m on a run as I always aim to do. I think of my runs as going to church in nature. But, sometimes it’s more about just letting off some steam.


We also just cancelled 2 trips one to see my grandbabies in Wisconsin and an wedding anniversary trip to Charleston and Savannah and we are more than likely going to cancel our trip to Alaska. We are not cruise people so we were not doing a cruise in Alaska we were doing a do it yourself using the Ferry system and some trains. Cruises are just not our thing.
I love that you are supporting small businesses they desperately need our support to make it through during this time. Pleased to hear they are having a great March month for sales. When I lived in the midwest I lived in a semi rural horse farming and other types of  farms and we had a locally owned clothing boutique that sourced from small clothing manufacturers local to the US. I supported this store because they sold ethically produced nice clothing and it was a small business. We also had a small coffee shop and in winter I would call ahead place my order give my name tell them I would be leaving my house in 5 minutes. When I arrived they had my drink piping hot waiting for me along with a freshly made organic scone with lots of whatever organic fruit they had sourced. If they were busy I would run in and pick it up if they were not busy as I pulled up one of the owners would run out and hand me my drink and scone so that I did not have to get out of the car in -15 degree weather. Talk about personal service it was not a commercial drive thru but it was delivered by someone who knew my name and asked how my kids were doing by name. Small town of 500 people lots of people knew each other and the family businesses make it a point to know you by name and thank you for your business. We also had lots of organic CSA's that I supported and it was nice to drive up to the farm and pick up our vegetables and fruit straight from the source that had been freshly harvested that morning. I never quite knew what I would get in my CSA basket it was whatever was fresh and in season. It was wonderful using vegetables in dishes that I would probably not have selected at the grocery store. It was an adventure and I had to research dishes using ingredients that sometimes I might not be used to cooking with.
I have decided if I am cancelling these trips I might have to spend the money on supporting small businesses as you did.


----------



## jello_1955

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, today I got triaged and sent to urgent care for corona testing and they shoved two swabs up my nose, so I got that going for me, which is nice.
> 
> I’m ok, but won’t have a lot to do but hassle you all until I get my results. Haha


What were your symptoms?  Husband has had a bad cold for a few days.  No fever, wet cough but no shortness of breath.  Had a phone consultation with Kaiser doctor and they didn’t feel he needed to come in for testing.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> We also just cancelled 2 trips one to see my grandbabies in Wisconsin and an wedding anniversary trip to Charleston and Savannah and we are more than likely going to cancel our trip to Alaska. We are not cruise people so we were not doing a cruise in Alaska we were doing a do it yourself using the Ferry system and some trains. Cruises are just not our thing.
> I love that you are supporting small businesses they desperately need our support to make it through during this time. Pleased to hear they are having a great March month for sales. When I lived in the midwest I lived in a semi rural horse farming and other types of  farms and we had a locally owned clothing boutique that sourced from small clothing manufacturers local to the US. I supported this store because they sold ethically produced nice clothing and it was a small business. We also had a small coffee shop and in winter I would call ahead place my order give my name tell them I would be leaving my house in 5 minutes. When I arrived they had my drink piping hot waiting for me along with an  freshly made organic scone with lots of whatever organic fruit they had sourced. If they were busy I would run in and pick it up if they were not busy as I pulled up one of the owners would run out and hand me my drink and scone so that I did not have to get out of the car in -15 degree weather. Talk about personal service it was not a commercial drive thru but it was delivered by someone who knew my name and asked how my kids were doing by name. Small town of 500 people lots of people knew each other and the family businesses make it a point to know you by name and thank you for your business. We also had lots of organic CSA's that I supported and it was nice to drive up to the farm and pick up our vegetables and fruit straight from the source that had been freshly harvested that morning. I never quite knew what I would get in my CSA basket it was whatever was fresh and in season. It was wonderful using vegetables in dishes that I would probably not have selected at the grocery store. It was an adventure and I had to research dishes using ingredients that sometimes I might not be used to cooking with.
> I have decided if I am cancelling these trips I might have to spend the money on supporting small businesses as you did.


I lve your story and really wish I lived in a place like that instead of a big city, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> It’s so nice to know a bit more about you all.
> I’ll share  a bit about myself: 30s, Aussie, RN, mumma to one cheeky monkey (tried for ages so I’m forever thankful and grateful), name- my then crush (now husband) gave me a bunch of yellow tulips after a stupid argument lol I was 16!,  avatar was taken in a hotel room in Paris after buying my dream bag a few years back. Handbag lover since high school. Remember sweating and had palpitations after spending a few hundred dollars on my Marc by Marc Jacobs groovee lol! I read tpf for so long before joining.


Thanks for sharing.  It is fun to learn a little bit about TPF members!


----------



## ohmisseevee

It's so great getting a chance to learn a little more about everyone!

I'm in my early 30s, second generation Asian American raised by my immigrant parents, and I live in California and have lived here (either in the SF Bay Area or San Diego, where I went to college) my entire life. I work in IT but moonlight as a yoga teacher and aerial yoga teacher (I teach about 4 classes a week right now), and I am supposedly known for a slower flow but challenging core work. I also volunteer for an annual anime convention and love putting on an event where people can gather and feel at home among others who share their hobbies and interests in a safe environment, among other nerds and anime fans!

I enjoy playing video games, reading, playing board games, and would one day love the opportunity to pursue becoming a published author. I am a relatively quiet introvert but I love my family and friends very fiercely and would move heaven and earth if they asked me for help.

My love for handbags is a recent phenomenon - it came about on my trip to Italy last January. Ever since I have made knowledge forays into other fashion houses. I think I am still technically under 30 bags and I'm trying very hard not to let that number grow!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> New to me..  Angelica messenger with Minerva strap.  I think it’s sangria pebbled.  I thought she might be too big but she is heading on her first flight ( w me!) and I love the middle divider.  Plenty of room for hand sanitizers, ipads, wallets and all my stuff..


I’m glad Angelica messenger is working for you. She’s a larger medium sized bag but not technically large. I like her as a travel tote, too. 

I’m a germaphobic when it comes to my handbags touching floor surfaces. I always place my handbag inside a washable nylon reusable bag, then place it on the floor. I collect the nylon bags on my travels because they come in different pretty prints or pictures of scenery from a locale. They’re lightweight, functional souvenirs that protect my handbags as well as carry my shopping.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I’m glad Angelica messenger is working for you. She’s a larger medium sized bag but not technically large. I like her as a travel tote, too.
> 
> I’m a germaphobic when it comes to my handbags touching floor surfaces. I always place my handbag inside a washable nylon reusable bag, then place it on the floor. I collect the nylon bags on my travels because they come in different pretty prints or pictures of scenery from a locale. They’re lightweight, functional souvenirs that protect my handbags as well as carry my shopping.


I am also germaphobic and do not let my handbags touch floor surfaces either. I carry a hook so that I can attach and hang my bag off a table or I hang it on the back of the chair. On the airplane I place my bag inside a nylon bag as well ones preferably that are washable.


----------



## BittyMonkey

jello_1955 said:


> What were your symptoms?  Husband has had a bad cold for a few days.  No fever, wet cough but no shortness of breath.  Had a phone consultation with Kaiser doctor and they didn’t feel he needed to come in for testing.


Cough, fatigue, low grade fever (<100), dizziness, shortness of breath. He probably has a cold, especially if his nose is running.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> I'm Norwegian, 54years old, blissfully single, a physiotherapist and my avatar is my 12 year old extremely affectionate Norwegian Forest Cat called Carmela


I’m backtracking on some posts since I have time on my hands while waiting for my son’s lacrosse game to start. I don’t believe in “the grass is always greener on the other side” because someone else’s life isn’t “better”, just different. I admit that I have wondered what it would be like to be single, no kids. Having a bachelor brother made me wonder. I would have had a dog instead for a companion. I grew up with dogs.


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> I’m backtracking on some posts since I have time on my hands while waiting for my son’s lacrosse game to start. I don’t believe in “the grass is always greener on the other side” because someone else’s life isn’t “better”, just different. I admit that I have wondered what it would be like to be single, no kids. Having a bachelor brother made me wonder. I would have had a dog instead for a companion. I grew up with dogs.


We're DINKs with dogs, and childfree. I would say the main downside of being childfree is that it is really hard to make friends. The ones we had kind of drifted away into mommy groups and the focus of their lives are child/teen related activities.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I recently ordered Tortilla lining for a Grande Mia. I’ll share it in about two months or so when an order typically arrives. But who knows how COVID-19 will further disrupt industry.
> 
> 
> Well, I ceased travel to New York City, planned for next week.
> 
> I did not cease shopping precisely because I had to cease the aforementioned. Yesterday afternoon, I went into a locally owned shoe boutique (“boutique” because it sells high-end leather shoes by international brands not normally found in mall stores) because I felt a little bummed about our cancelled trip. I wasn’t the only one because apparently other loyal customers have been shopping/buying because THEIR spring break trips are cancelled, too. At least we’re supporting a small business. The owner said that it’s his best March on record so far in his store’s long history.
> 
> I do commune with nature when I’m on a run as I always aim to do. I think of my runs as going to church in nature. But, sometimes it’s more about just letting off some steam.


@tenKrat Speaking of supporting small businesses I just saw this posted on MM FB page. He is thanking his customers for supporting small businesses. Here is his FB post

*Dear MM Customers,

I want to personally thank all our beautiful customers during this very difficult time for all of us, for showing us their love and appreciation in every possible way. A special thanks to our customers who are placing orders for their spring-summer bags. This gesture of placing orders is crucial for a small business like MM to be able to keep going during this crisis we are all dealing with. Fortunately we are able to keep working and, with all my heart, I know that with your love and support along with our passion for what we do is keeping us going with the firm conviction that we will win this unexpected battle. Stay safe and healthy.

Thank you!
Marco xo*


----------



## Carrots808

I hope your result is negative @BittyMonkey.


----------



## Fancyfree

BittyMonkey said:


> We're DINKs with dogs, and childfree. I would say the main downside of being childfree is that it is really hard to make friends. The ones we had kind of drifted away into mommy groups and the focus of their lives are child/teen related activities.


I SO know where you are coming from.
I slowly lost touch with all of my friends who got children, I felt hurt and quite left out. Fortunately I made new friends through joining various acivities (Argentinian tango, yoga, volunteering for local comittees, and inviting single neighbours to dinner parties!) Then one day realized that 1) All my current close friendships are with single people like myself 2) Us single friends are each others' _chosen _families, and that is a great privilege. I felt blessed.


----------



## TotinScience

Regardless of the diagnosis, please get better, @BittyMonkey!!
As a deeply private person, I can only divulge that I am a scientist (hence the handle) and have a small and fun dog . Throughout college, work, and grad school I had a grand total of 2 Tumi backpacks that I wore all day every day, and some hand-me-down bags from my mom and a few sports duffels. After finishing grad school, I became obsessed with an idea of no longer carrying backpacks and switching to bags instead. Hence the obsession began .
Amazingly, MM was able to ship my order and it made it to my town today in less than 5 days via UPS. It must have been passed along like the hottest potato LOL.


----------



## Fancyfree

BittyMonkey said:


> Cough, fatigue, low grade fever (<100), dizziness, shortness of breath. He probably has a cold, especially if his nose is running.


I wish you a speedy recovery, BittyMonkey. Keep warm and rested.

If we don't have underlying health issues, it might not be a bad idea to get the virus... I would love to aquire immunity!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> If we don't have underlying health issues, it might not be a bad idea to get the virus... I would love to aquire immunity!


It is too early to tell, but some preliminary evidence from Japan and China suggests that re-infection is possible with this virus .


----------



## Fancyfree

yellow_tulip said:


> It’s so nice to know a bit more about you all.
> I’ll share  a bit about myself: 30s, Aussie, RN, mumma to one cheeky monkey (tried for ages so I’m forever thankful and grateful), name- my then crush (now husband) gave me a bunch of yellow tulips after a stupid argument lol I was 16!,  avatar was taken in a hotel room in Paris after buying my dream bag a few years back. Handbag lover since high school. Remember sweating and had palpitations after spending a few hundred dollars on my Marc by Marc Jacobs groovee lol! I read tpf for so long before joining.


What is RN, please?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Fancyfree said:


> I wish you a speedy recovery, BittyMonkey. Keep warm and rested.
> 
> If we don't have underlying health issues, it might not be a bad idea to get the virus... I would love to aquire immunity!


Except they don't know if you can get it twice or not yet, unfortunately...


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> @dramaprincess713 , I feel like you really can't go wrong with any of the lining colors that you chose. Of course Marco's recommendations always turn out beautiful, but that does not mean your own choices will not also be beautiful.  I like to ask for his recommendations because he will often suggestion something that I would not have considered (my Juliet Midi is a perfect example of this - I would NEVER have chosen Dark Cherry Nappa for the leather accents but it turned out so beautiful!) but sometimes you just need to go with whatever you think you will love. I think Marco suggested a different color lining for my black/white Tweed Selene Midi, but I decided to go with my favorite color (purple) instead, and I am so happy I did. I would have been happy with Marco's suggestion, too - the silver lining is such a great neutral lining option - but the pop of color from the purple looks magnificent against a black/white bag.


With all the talk of linings I wanted to throw out there that his free silver lining can be gorgeous in the right bag. It looks killer in my blue Africa Selene Zip midi with silver hardware. 
Of course, I cannot capture the true color in a photo. You will just have to trust me that it is perfect in this bag.


----------



## Carrots808

It’s so interesting how we all come from different places and in different fields. DINK was a good description for us and  I was in the same position 7 years ago. Now on the weekends, I am an older suburban mom in my 40s in the grungy sporty West Coast. My avatar is from a beach we visited with my whole family. It holds a special memory since we live thousands of miles away from them. I’m in the forum sporadically due to work. I’ve always loved big bags even when I was thinner (not anymore). I value my privacy so I never really joined too much or post in other forums. I think it took me 3 to 4 years before I officially joined. I love how positive and helpful people are in this thread. I can feel that you guys truly care ❤️.


----------



## djfmn

I was not planning to order another bag but because I cancelled my trip and it looks like small businesses need our support I placed an order for a Bordeaux red verono midi Modena. I had been given a suggestion by one of our lovely tpf ladies of perhaps adding some red croco along with the bordeaux verona. I spoke to Marco about mixing the two leathers and he very diplomatically said. "The customer who suggested that option to you likes more edgy solutions for her handbag but for you I do not think this is your style. If you want it I will do it but I think for you it should be all verona." 
Last time I went against Marco's recommendation and did something more edgy I made a huge mistake. He had recommended something a little more classic. Oh well got the bag that I selected and of course he was right it was not my taste. Fortunately it was a Little Tulipano and the colors I mixed were just not right for me. So I asked him to make me another inner bag for the Little Tulipano in the same color. Much more my taste. I keep thinking when I see these amazing bags that are really different and special  and edgy maybe I should get one like that. Well I think he was trying to tell me in a very nice way this is not you and it does not suit your style. Maybe after buying bags from him for 15 years he knows what I like and should buy. 

End result I ordered the midi Modena in bordeaux verona. I have not decided on the hardware or lining. I still have time to do that as the bag won't be produced for at least 6 weeks. Any advice on lining and hardware I am open to all suggestions. 

Of course I had to justify a purchase of another MM bag. I said to myself I am not going away on the trips we had booked as I have cancelled all 3 of them. I am saving all the money on travel perhaps I should treat myself and in the process support some small businesses who are probably struggling or going to struggle in our current worldwide situation.


----------



## Carrots808

Fancyfree said:


> What is RN, please?



Registered Nurse


----------



## yellow_tulip

djfmn said:


> I was not planning to order another bag but because I cancelled my trip and it looks like small businesses need our support I placed an order for a Bordeaux red verono midi Modena. I had been given a suggestion by one of our lovely tpf ladies of perhaps adding some red croco along with the bordeaux verona. I spoke to Marco about mixing the two leathers and he very diplomatically said. "The customer who suggested that option to you likes more edgy solutions for her handbag but for you I do not think this is your style. If you want it I will do it but I think for you it should be all verona."
> Last time I went against Marco's recommendation and did something more edgy I made a huge mistake. He had recommended something a little more classic. Oh well got the bag that I selected and of course he was right it was not my taste. Fortunately it was a Little Tulipano and the colors I mixed were just not right for me. So I asked him to make me another inner bag for the Little Tulipano in the same color. Much more my taste. I keep thinking when I see these amazing bags that are really different and special  and edgy maybe I should get one like that. Well I think he was trying to tell me in a very nice way this is not you and it does not suit your style. Maybe after buying bags from him for 15 years he knows what I like and should buy.
> 
> End result I ordered the midi Modena in bordeaux verona. I have not decided on the hardware or lining. I still have time to do that as the bag won't be produced for at least 6 weeks. Any advice on lining and hardware I am open to all suggestions.
> 
> Of course I had to justify a purchase of another MM bag. I said to myself I am not going away on the trips we had booked as I have cancelled all 3 of them. I am saving all the money on travel perhaps I should treat myself and in the process support some small businesses who are probably struggling or going to struggle in our current worldwide situation.


I really love this that Marco knows you so well. Where else can you get this service? No where!


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> I was not planning to order another bag but because I cancelled my trip and it looks like small businesses need our support I placed an order for a Bordeaux red verono midi Modena. I had been given a suggestion by one of our lovely tpf ladies of perhaps adding some red croco along with the bordeaux verona. I spoke to Marco about mixing the two leathers and he very diplomatically said. "The customer who suggested that option to you likes more edgy solutions for her handbag but for you I do not think this is your style. If you want it I will do it but I think for you it should be all verona."
> Last time I went against Marco's recommendation and did something more edgy I made a huge mistake. He had recommended something a little more classic. Oh well got the bag that I selected and of course he was right it was not my taste. Fortunately it was a Little Tulipano and the colors I mixed were just not right for me. So I asked him to make me another inner bag for the Little Tulipano in the same color. Much more my taste. I keep thinking when I see these amazing bags that are really different and special  and edgy maybe I should get one like that. Well I think he was trying to tell me in a very nice way this is not you and it does not suit your style. Maybe after buying bags from him for 15 years he knows what I like and should buy.
> 
> End result I ordered the midi Modena in bordeaux verona. I have not decided on the hardware or lining. I still have time to do that as the bag won't be produced for at least 6 weeks. Any advice on lining and hardware I am open to all suggestions.
> 
> Of course I had to justify a purchase of another MM bag. I said to myself I am not going away on the trips we had booked as I have cancelled all 3 of them. I am saving all the money on travel perhaps I should treat myself and in the process support some small businesses who are probably struggling or going to struggle in our current worldwide situation.



Marco is so wonderful. I feel very lucky to have discovered the tpf forum and MM, and also all of you ladies are wonderful resources and such inspirations in terms of your creativity!

I think now more than ever local small businesses need us to support them. A small business could easily go under with the kind of reduced activity we'll likely be seeing in heavily impacted communities. Where I live the roads have been so empty during commuting hours, now that everyone is working from home. It feels very isolating and I hope people still have ways to keep in touch with each other. Many cities and counties have ordered schools to be shut down and gatherings restricted or banned completely. I understand the need but at the same time I am very sad at how this is playing out on a local level and have made people so fearful, racist, and hysterical. I wish folks would stop spreading misinformation, as that only feeds the fear.

Not related - took a beauty shot of my dark blue Flor Phoebe


----------



## yellow_tulip

What


ohmisseevee said:


> Marco is so wonderful. I feel very lucky to have discovered the tpf forum and MM, and also all of you ladies are wonderful resources and such inspirations in terms of your creativity!
> 
> I think now more than ever local small businesses need us to support them. A small business could easily go under with the kind of reduced activity we'll likely be seeing in heavily impacted communities. Where I live the roads have been so empty during commuting hours, now that everyone is working from home. It feels very isolating and I hope people still have ways to keep in touch with each other. Many cities and counties have ordered schools to be shut down and gatherings restricted or banned completely. I understand the need but at the same time I am very sad at how this is playing out on a local level and have made people so fearful, racist, and hysterical. I wish folks would stop spreading misinformation, as that only feeds the fear.
> 
> Not related - took a beauty shot of my dark blue Flor.


 What a lovely picture!


----------



## mattyt

I am anxiously awaiting for my dark blue Flor/  dark blue nappa Daphne!  Does your bag have dark blue nappa on the sides?   What color lining does it have?

Edit: meant to quote ohmisseevee, but apparently, I didn't


----------



## djfmn

Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
*Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aminu

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.


Had to look up the bordeaux red verona - such a beautiful leather and that colour is amazing. I would suggest either sage lining for contrast, or red for a more tonal effect, with light gunmetal HW.


----------



## ohmisseevee

mattyt said:


> I am anxiously awaiting for my dark blue Flor/  dark blue nappa Daphne!  Does your bag have dark blue nappa on the sides?   What color lining does it have?
> 
> Edit: meant to quote ohmisseevee, but apparently, I didn't



My Phoebe does have dark blue Nappa leather on the sides! Marco suggested a silver lining for me so I went with that, and it looks great - it pairs well with the dark blue.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.





Aminu said:


> Had to look up the bordeaux red verona - such a beautiful leather and that colour is amazing. I would suggest either sage lining for contrast, or red for a more tonal effect, with light gunmetal HW.



I also had sage on my mind! It's really elegant. Tortilla or cappuccino may also be really nice with the Bordeaux Verona. Love the light gunmetal hardware suggestion!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.


Tortilla the new lining color would be awesome.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> With all the talk of linings I wanted to throw out there that his free silver lining can be gorgeous in the right bag. It looks killer in my blue Africa Selene Zip midi with silver hardware.
> Of course, I cannot capture the true color in a photo. You will just have to trust me that it is perfect in this bag.
> View attachment 4690234



I agree!  Silver lining is a beautiful choice for blue - and many colors, actually.  I love it and it's one of my favorite!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.



In the picture, bordeaux Verona looks like a gorgeous, deep red. I think silver would look beautiful with it.  I would also ask Marco for a picture of red lining next to a leather sample.  Those are my top choices. good luck deciding!


----------



## Flowergeek

Fancyfree said:


> That would be great!


Hope this shows better how the D ring is attached to the back panel of my Zhoe


----------



## carterazo

I love hearing about the backgrounds of the ladies here! I too feel like I know you guys already.  As you can tell from my avatar, I am your resident Latina.    I am in the education field, married, with one child.  I am middle aged, but most of my friends nearby are about 8 years younger than I, as we had our child older than typical.  I chose the picture for my avatar because I love Frida Kahlo.  I think she was a bad*ss, complicated, and courageous human.  I don't like all her paintings or all that she did , but I find her to be inspirational in many ways.  I love traveling and decorating. I have painted my entire house by myself except for one room. I also like to diy a bit around the house. I used to read a lot, but don't  have as much time now. I do have a couple decorating blogs I enjoy.  My true love of bags started about 15 years ago.  Before then, I had a couple bags that I would use until I couldn't any more. They were usually black, white or tan.  Now, you guys know I own a regular rainbow with all it's varying shades.   Coach and MM are my big loves, although I do have a little of several other brands.  This and the ban island thread in Coach are my favorite on tpf and where I spend 75% of my time.  All the ladies are sweet and helpful and also great enablers.    I love both threads because there is no drama, shade or bickering.


----------



## Kylacove

Sorry. Couldn't erase the quote.


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Cough, fatigue, low grade fever (<100), dizziness, shortness of breath. He probably has a cold, especially if his nose is running.


@BittyMonkey, I prayed for you and hope your test is negative! Please post when you can the result!



Fancyfree said:


> So totally off topic...
> I may be  a bit weird... but I do develop a true fondness for many of you fellow MM tpf'ers.
> I see your avatar and I think: "Oh, it's her !  Yay! I wonder what she has to say, tell or show today... "And sometimes (to be honest: fairly often) I think: "I wonder who she is?"
> So I really enjoy it, and feel grateful, when you reveal info about yourselves. Like Southernbelle43's fascination with Celtic Christianity. And that Dramaprincess713 is trying/hoping. What part of the world you live in. And I especially appreciate mod-photos that show your face and your age-group.
> (By the way,- I'm Norwegian, 54years old, blissfully single, a physiotherapist and my avatar is my 12 year old extremely affectionate Norwegian Forest Cat called Carmela)


This is so true! Sometimes I wonder that it would be funny if it turned out I actually knew in person (well, now everything's virtual for awhile) someone on the forum or even better, someone on this thread. I am loving everyone's tidbits. It also makes me chuckle that I totally was off guessing what people's avatars meant...I always say "10-krat" in my head and now I realize it's "10K-rat." I never thought Carterazo was Latina. I always concentrated on the "tot" part of "Totinscience" and figured she had a toddler ("tot"). Obviously I wasn't thinking very well about hiding basic info when I came up with my avatar name...when I tried to change it, it was too late...but I currently live in Massachusetts, I have four children, and I love salami. Yes. That is one of my top comfort foods.
I think also that one of the big factors of my love for handbags is the leather! When I was little, I loved touching soft things...I would stroke this old burp cloth and that would help me fall asleep. I think a bag is my excuse to pet something.
I loved watching television shows growing up. Total junkie. I haven't been able to watch as much since having #4...but I guess that will change in the coming days haha...at least, a second watching of Frozen II with my kids since we own the Blu-ray (however, apparently they are streaming it early because of everything that is happening).



djfmn said:


> @tenKrat Speaking of supporting small businesses I just saw this posted on MM FB page. He is thanking his customers for supporting small businesses. Here is his FB post
> *Dear MM Customers,
> I want to personally thank all our beautiful customers during this very difficult time for all of us, for showing us their love and appreciation in every possible way. A special thanks to our customers who are placing orders for their spring-summer bags. This gesture of placing orders is crucial for a small business like MM to be able to keep going during this crisis we are all dealing with. Fortunately we are able to keep working and, with all my heart, I know that with your love and support along with our passion for what we do is keeping us going with the firm conviction that we will win this unexpected battle. Stay safe and healthy.
> Thank you!
> Marco xo*



Thank you for posting this, I hadn't seen it yet. He really has such a good heart. His love shows through his workmanship in his bags!


----------



## fashionista1984

I will share a little about me  

My avatar is a photo I cropped from my and my husband’s first trips together to Maine when we were dating. Many years and many pounds ago! My screen name isn’t even really fitting because I’m not really a fashionista, but 1984 is my birth year. I’m 35 and as I guess most of you know now due to my begging on the BST, I’m expecting my first child (girl) this month. I can’t remember how I got into MM. I think it’s because I frequent the “new posts” and the activity caught my attention and another poster who I was friends with from LV/Hermes groups was in here. I was very intimidated for a long time to place an order and even contact Marco! Now, I just can’t justify anything else anymore. A custom bag, amazing leather, discussions with the owner and creator, and a kind and diverse fan base who is always willing to help, how do you compete with that?


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.



If you don't mind dark linings, I think a black lining would look REALLY cool with a bordeaux red Verona!

I think most folks prefer lighter linings, though, so if you happen to be one of those, I think the tortilla or beige linings would both be really great neutral options, and of course silver is always a stunner with any saturated color or jewel tone.

If you like pops of color for your lining and enjoy the bold contrast, the orange could also be quite fun.  For something a little more subtle, I think the light pink would also be great (not an option I would take myself, as I don't like pink or most related shades of the color), being in a related color family.


----------



## msd_bags

I can share that I’m in my late 40’s and from the Philippines.  I’ve not asked Marco but maybe I’m his only customer from this part of the world?  I was lucky to catch the earliest posts on this thread, so I was able to place an order for Athena early on.  Marco even said that mine was the first black Athena he produced for a customer (I think he used one for his photo shoot)!  I don’t have that bag now because it’s too professional looking for my daily life, maybe if it were a little smaller, but not as small as the Little Athena.  I just love the smell of MM leathers!

I have hits and misses with my MM orders.  So I’ve learned to control urges.  I don’t order as much because I’m trying to limit the number of bags I have. But that hasn’t diminished my appreciation of MM bags, and of MM himself!

I just love my Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos.  And I have a little story about it.  So, the company I work for hired a top notch law firm in the country for a particular case.  I happen to be a resource  person and I meet with the lawyers. One is a young attorney in her 30’s and is obviously into bags.  And being in this firm, she obviously can afford luxuries.  One time she asked to pet my G Pandora and expressed that she loves it!  Btw, because this is a long case, we have gotten comfortable with each other.  And then one day that I was wearing my Port Zhoe Legend, she really asked about it as they were walking us out of their office! She said it’s beautiful!! And again she caressed the leather.  So I told her this is from an atelier in Italy.  Well, we didn’t have time to further babble as the elevator arrived.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I have a Pompei Zhoe and it does not happen with pompei. Or at least I have not seen it. I have a Little Zhoe in pompei platinum and I have not seen this happen on this bag.


I’ve had little zhoe in Athene, Merinos and Vacchetta with no problems, however you can’t fit very much in a little zhoe so they never get very heavy.


----------



## ajamy

Carrots808 said:


> Registered Nurse


I worked out you had been in nursing from the your post but being English, I first thought You had served in the Royal Navy☺️


----------



## Fancyfree

msd_bags said:


> I can share that I’m in my late 40’s and from the Philippines.  I’ve not asked Marco but maybe I’m his only customer from this part of the world?  I was lucky to catch the earliest posts on this thread, so I was able to place an order for Athena early on.  Marco even said that mine was the first black Athena he produced for a customer (I think he used one for his photo shoot)!  I don’t have that bag now because it’s too professional looking for my daily life, maybe if it were a little smaller, but not as small as the Little Athena.  I just love the smell of MM leathers!
> 
> I have hits and misses with my MM orders.  So I’ve learned to control urges.  I don’t order as much because I’m trying to limit the number of bags I have. But that hasn’t diminished my appreciation of MM bags, and of MM himself!
> 
> I just love my Zhoe Legend in Port Merinos.  And I have a little story about it.  So, the company I work for hired a top notch law firm in the country for a particular case.  I happen to be a resource  person and I meet with the lawyers. One is a young attorney in her 30’s and is obviously into bags.  And being in this firm, she obviously can afford luxuries.  One time she asked to pet my G Pandora and expressed that she loves it!  Btw, because this is a long case, we have gotten comfortable with each other.  And then one day that I was wearing my Port Zhoe Legend, she really asked about it as they were walking us out of their office! She said it’s beautiful!! And again she caressed the leather.  So I told her this is from an atelier in Italy.  Well, we didn’t have time to further babble as the elevator arrived.


She sounds like an excellent future MM customer! 
And she will have friends...
OK, @msd_bags, you need to cultivate this aquaintance! 
Start sharing coffees...  and rotate which MM bags you carry .


----------



## ajamy

was there a news letter about the new lining colours and is there a picture posted anywhere?  Apart from this forum,  I seem to have missed seeing anything


----------



## Fancyfree

ajamy said:


> was there a news letter about the new lining colours and is there a picture posted anywhere?  Apart from this forum,  I seem to have missed seeing anything


I don't remember whether there was a news letter, but open the tab MM SELECTIONS on the Massaccessi website and you will see a link to all the linings


----------



## Aminu

ajamy said:


> was there a news letter about the new lining colours and is there a picture posted anywhere?  Apart from this forum,  I seem to have missed seeing anything


It's on the Leather & Customisation Reference thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/page-5


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> was there a news letter about the new lining colours and is there a picture posted anywhere?  Apart from this forum,  I seem to have missed seeing anything


The new linings are on the website large photos of each of the linings.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> The new linings are on the website large photos of each of the linings.


Thank you


----------



## Cleda

I loaded up my Pompei Zhoe and there is just a little lifting of the strap attachment. Not noticeable really. Mine is attached at the side.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I loaded up my Pompei Zhoe and there is just a little lifting of the strap attachment. Not noticeable really. Mine is attached at the side.
> 
> View attachment 4690796
> 
> View attachment 4690797


Very interesting. First report of this in Pompei...
But as you say, only a little lift.
I'm beginning to wonder whether lining the side-wings of other Zhoe leathers with Pompei might be an idea...


----------



## dramaprincess713

Has anyone in the US ever had a MM order that was work more than $800 - two full-sized bags, perhaps? If so, were you hit with any customs fees? 

I'm trying to figure out if it would be best to "bundle" two bags together to save on shipping or pay shipping twice to avoid customs fees...


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Has anyone in the US ever had a MM order that was work more than $800 - two full-sized bags, perhaps? If so, were you hit with any customs fees?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it would be best to "bundle" two bags together to save on shipping or pay shipping twice to avoid customs fees...


Yes, a few times. I went ahead and paid the duties because fussing around with extra shipments is more work on both ends of the trip/just coordinating pickup of a shipment is an extra thing in my work day. That said, if you aren’t in a rush/don’t mind breaking things up, it will eliminate the extra bill.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Has anyone in the US ever had a MM order that was work more than $800 - two full-sized bags, perhaps? If so, were you hit with any customs fees?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it would be best to "bundle" two bags together to save on shipping or pay shipping twice to avoid customs fees...


I make sure mine shipments are under that amount.  I do not want to fool with customs!  And Marco is wonderful about shipping items that together do not go over that amount.


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> Yes, a few times. I went ahead and paid the duties because fussing around with extra shipments is more work on both ends of the trip/just coordinating pickup of a shipment is an extra thing in my work day. That said, if you aren’t in a rush/don’t mind breaking things up, it will eliminate the extra bill.


Thanks! Is there a general rule of thumb of how much the duties are in relation to how much over $800 the package is? I’ve never been in this situation before.



southernbelle43 said:


> I make sure mine shipments are under that amount.  I do not want to fool with customs!  And Marco is wonderful about shipping items that together do not go over that amount.


I hear you-I’m leaning towards separating the items. So nice to hear that Marco is willing to work with us in this too!


----------



## tenKrat

Here is the orange Africa RT (regular tanned) Zhoe with dark gunmetal hardware, orange lining, and a Mia handle that I received a while ago. I ordered a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap for shoulder or crossbody wear as well as feet on the bottom. I posted some pics in the reference photos thread, but here are better ones.

I chose orange lining because a contrasting color would have been too much since the orange leather is bright and saturated. The other lining color I considered was silver, but going all orange is bolder. Might as well go all out on the orange! 

I love how the leather on this Zhoe feels so chunky, substantial, and hardy.


----------



## Aminu

tenKrat said:


> Here is the orange Africa RT (regular tanned) Zhoe with dark gunmetal hardware, orange lining, and a Mia handle that I received a while ago. I ordered a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap for shoulder or crossbody wear as well as feet on the bottom. I posted some pics in the reference photos thread, but here are better ones.
> 
> I chose orange lining because a contrasting color would have been too much since the orange leather is bright and saturated. The other lining color I considered was silver, but going all orange is bolder. Might as well go all out on the orange!
> 
> I love how the leather on this Zhoe feels so chunky, substantial, and hardy.
> View attachment 4690910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690911


This is such a gorgeous bag! Love your choice of lining. I agree - Africa RT is simply amazing - it just looks and feels so luxe.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Has anyone in the US ever had a MM order that was work more than $800 - two full-sized bags, perhaps? If so, were you hit with any customs fees?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it would be best to "bundle" two bags together to save on shipping or pay shipping twice to avoid customs fees...



I have hilariously ordered enough items with Marco that he has been able to parcel my shipments so they come under 800. If you want to try out a leather, ladies here suggested getting a Little Penelope or Penelope Midi was a great way to do that, plus since it is a small item it fits easily into most shipments so that you can get the most efficient value out of each white MM box.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! Is there a general rule of thumb of how much the duties are in relation to how much over $800 the package is? I’ve never been in this situation before.
> 
> 
> I hear you-I’m leaning towards separating the items. So nice to hear that Marco is willing to work with us in this too!



I have no clue how much customs charges actually are. I have never had to pay any? I am curious as well.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Has anyone in the US ever had a MM order that was work more than $800 - two full-sized bags, perhaps? If so, were you hit with any customs fees?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if it would be best to "bundle" two bags together to save on shipping or pay shipping twice to avoid customs fees...


Yes I was twice. I had to pay $70 customs twice. I decided it was worth having it sent in separate packages after that.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco for his recommendation for lining for my red verona midi Modena and he said tortilla could be ok but he said his preference is light blue or lilac. He said the red would definitely not work with the bordeaux red verona.


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> *UPDATE FROM MARCO
> *
> I just was contacted by Marco about 15 minutes ago. He asked me to please pass on this information to everyone on MM tpf thread. Italy has gone into a lock down and he said that with the lock down he and his staff are allowed to come to work and also to shop for food. Other than that they need to stay home. He also said he is fortunate as he is in an area where there have been no cases of Corona virus. He ended our conversation with the following  *"We can work and that's very positive. Please confirm with customers that all is ok here! Marco".*


I didn’t know that he has already informed everyone through this post. I just contacted him since I live in Belgium and the situation has gone much worse in Europe within a few days. He replied almost immediately and said that all is well, however they are allowed to work with only 3 people at a time and with strict restrictions. Just to share this little update with everyone who is concerned.


----------



## Monaliceke

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad to hear this.  I hope this is still the case today with the complete shut down.  I am referring to Marco, his employees and all their families being ok.  I can wait a few more weeks for my bag if they have to stop working.


I agree.


----------



## Monaliceke

BittyMonkey said:


> Yeah I live on the West Coast, US. I have a couple of phone/video interviews set up, so I can job hunt for sure.
> 
> Hopefully I'm on the upswing. I probably haven't been taking it easy enough. If I get bored I'll probably update my closet app.


I hope you are well. Take care!


----------



## Fancyfree

WOW! I envy you in the US. Can you really import for up to 800 US $ without paying import tax? 
In Norway, we have to pay import tax on any parcel where price of contents pluss postage exceeds the equivalent of 35 US $!  And the tax to pay is 25% of the price of contents pluss postage. Pluss 15 US $ expedition charge.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Here is the orange Africa RT (regular tanned) Zhoe with dark gunmetal hardware, orange lining, and a Mia handle that I received a while ago. I ordered a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap for shoulder or crossbody wear as well as feet on the bottom. I posted some pics in the reference photos thread, but here are better ones.
> 
> I chose orange lining because a contrasting color would have been too much since the orange leather is bright and saturated. The other lining color I considered was silver, but going all orange is bolder. Might as well go all out on the orange!
> 
> I love how the leather on this Zhoe feels so chunky, substantial, and hardy.
> View attachment 4690910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690911


I LOVE your bag. Absolutely divine. How wide is the shoulder strap?


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> I have hilariously ordered enough items with Marco that he has been able to parcel my shipments so they come under 800. If you want to try out a leather, ladies here suggested getting a Little Penelope or Penelope Midi was a great way to do that, plus since it is a small item it fits easily into most shipments so that you can get the most efficient value out of each white MM box.



How wonderful of Marco to do that! I'll definitely be keeping in my the most efficient way to "bundle" my orders from now on. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I have no clue how much customs charges actually are. I have never had to pay any? I am curious as well.



I've never ordered enough from anywhere to have to think about customs charges, but I just can't seem to resist Marco's offerings!



djfmn said:


> Yes I was twice. I had to pay $70 customs twice. I decided it was worth having it sent in separate packages after that.



Thanks for the info! Definitely worth having it send in separate packages!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> I LOVE your bag. Absolutely divine. How wide is the shoulder strap?


Thank you. The shoulder strap is 1.2” or 3 cm wide.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Probably got lost in my long ramble on ordering my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> *Any help on lining and HW for midi Modena I am open to*. Thanks in advance.


Marco suggested a pink lining for my Bordeaux Verona Juliet Midi, so that was his go-to. I asked him for a blue or green lining and he used sage. Here is a photo. It is a lovely compliment to the intense red color. He also suggested dark gunmetal.


----------



## Kimbashop

It is lovely to read all of these autobios! I'm 54, married with two children in middle and high school (I started parenting a bit later in life). I'm a professor at a large university (I'm a somewhat private person so I won't say which one!) with a focus on the arts, education and cultural studies. I sang both semi-professionally and professionally (i.e., paid), and taught music in community theaters, afterschool and adult ed programs, and privately in my twenties and thirties, but retired from it when I started my job at the university. I now play taiko (Japanese drums) with my student group.

I have always loved bags but my experience with them was limited until recently. My very first nice bag was in my twenties. I had been coveting Coach bags and a local store stocked a now-defunct bag brand that shared the same leather and US factories as Coach. It was a backpack with thick black leather and a brass buckle. I put the bag on layaway for months, and I will never forget the moment I paid it off and the store manager placed the bag in my hands. it meant so much to me to have bought that bag with my own money from one of the first jobs I had out of college. 

Like some others here, I generally bought one or two bags that I would wear seasonally until I either got tired of it or it wore out. I started buying contemporary brands after graduate school (when I had an income), gravitating to Kate Spade, Coach, and Rebecca Minkoff. I bought my first designer bag when I turned 50. I had spent a year in Manhattan and had become a bit more bag-conscious.  Being pragmatic and clueless, I googled "Best Designer Bags" in order to read about which designer bags wouldn't go out of style, as this would be an investment for me. A website listed the Balenciaga City as one of the 10 classic designer bags, with a link to the Purse Forum for more details. The slouchy, edgy, yet classic style was the bag that "spoke" to me from the list. After obsessively reading almost every thread in the Balenciaga Forum, I ordered a City bag. My love affair with beautiful leather and craftsmanship began. My collection of Bals has grown along with my collection of other bags, in part due to the connections I've made with several lovely tPFers. I eventually made my way over to this forum due to such connections. The MM thread has been an amazing experience in terms of a purse education! Everyone is so helpful and supportive, and I truly love seeing what people order. 

The Forum is definitely my happy place, where I can leave work, politics, and house chores behind and connect with others out of sheer pleasure and passion for handbags.


----------



## Kimbashop

I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> WOW! I envy you in the US. Can you really import for up to 800 US $ without paying import tax?
> In Norway, we have to pay import tax on any parcel where price of contents pluss postage exceeds the equivalent of 35 US $!  And the tax to pay is 25% of the price of contents pluss postage. Pluss 15 US $ expedition charge.


That’s very steep.  I heard that Norway has one of the highest tax rates in the world. It seems to cost a lot to live in a country that is rated one of the best places to live in the world.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4691230
> View attachment 4691234


I view crossbody bags as no-fuss bags. I have a grey Flor Zhoe. The leather is suede-like in texture where it’s grey, so I’m hesitant to wear it with dark denim.

I like Cuoio Toscano leather for a Little Valerie because its vintage quality is well-suited for the style, and it’s no-fuss. Plus, you say you love red satchels. It sounds like pirate red CT could be your best answer.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> I have always loved bags but my experience with them was limited until recently. My very first nice bag was in my twenties. I had been coveting Coach bags and a local store stocked a now-defunct bag brand that shared the same leather and US factories as Coach. It was a backpack with thick black leather and a brass buckle. I put the bag on layaway for months, and I will never forget the moment I paid it off and the store manager placed the bag in my hands. it meant so much to me to have bought that bag with my own money from one of the first jobs I had out of college.


I have an almost identical bag story!  I got my first designer handbag while I was in graduate school. It was a black Coach (the Janice bag). I didn’t even know what Coach was until one day, a woman at my part-time job wore a bag that immediately caught my eye. It was not so much the color (it was cream) as it was the obvious quality and style of the bag. It was the most beautiful bag I had ever seen. (This was in the 1990s when Coach bags were made with thick, beautiful leather.)  Thank goodness for the Coach hangtag; otherwise, I would never have figured out the brand. I looked all over for that same exact bag in different stores and found it in black at the Navy Exchange. (My father is retired U.S. Navy.) I was able to put it on layaway for several months. I felt so proud and accomplished when I finally paid it off. It is one of the most memorable moments in my life.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kimbashop said:


> I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4691230
> View attachment 4691234


I vote red!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> WOW! I envy you in the US. Can you really import for up to 800 US $ without paying import tax?
> In Norway, we have to pay import tax on any parcel where price of contents pluss postage exceeds the equivalent of 35 US $!  And the tax to pay is 25% of the price of contents pluss postage. Pluss 15 US $ expedition charge.


We are really blessed to have that much free import money.


Kimbashop said:


> Marco suggested a pink lining for my Bordeaux Verona Juliet Midi, so that was his go-to. I asked him for a blue or green lining and he used sage. Here is a photo. It is a lovely compliment to the intense red color. He also suggested dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4691218


I really like the sage lining, but don’t have it in any of my bags.   Am going to try it!


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I view crossbody bags as no-fuss bags. I have a grey Flor Zhoe. The leather is suede-like in texture where it’s grey, so I’m hesitant to wear it with dark denim.
> 
> I like Cuoio Toscano leather for a Little Valerie because its vintage quality is well-suited for the style, and it’s no-fuss. Plus, you say you love red satchels. It sounds like pirate red CT could be your best answer.



Thanks for the input--that is a good point about being a no-fuss style and I mostly wear dark denim on my weekends and casual days.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I have an almost identical bag story!  I got my first designer handbag while I was in graduate school. It was a black Coach (the Janice bag). I didn’t even know what Coach was until one day, a woman at my part-time job wore a bag that immediately caught my eye. It was not so much the color (it was cream) as it was the obvious quality and style of the bag. It was the most beautiful bag I had ever seen. (This was in the 1990s when Coach bags were made with thick, beautiful leather.)  Thank goodness for the Coach hangtag; otherwise, I would never have figured out the brand. I looked all over for that same exact bag in different stores and found it in black at the Navy Exchange. (My father is retired U.S. Navy.) I was able to put it on layaway for several months. I felt so proud and accomplished when I finally paid it off. It is one of the most memorable moments in my life.


Yes! That 90's coach leather was what I fell in love with as well. The backpack that I bought (made in the coach factory) was from 1993.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4691230
> View attachment 4691234


I vote red.  The Valerie style, which I asked  Marco to make, is a school satchel style that IMO doesn’t lend itself to the more feminine floral leather.  The red would be perfect!!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I vote red.  The Valerie style, which I asked  Marco to make, is a school satchel style that IMO doesn’t lend itself to the more feminine floral leather.  The red would be perfect!!


I was wondering that as well. Looks like there is growing consensus. I'm also considering the deep purple cuoio tuscano  but either way I think I'm leaning toward that type of leather for this style of bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I was wondering that as well. Looks like there is growing consensus. I'm also considering the deep purple cuoio tuscano  but either way I think I'm leaning toward that type of leather for this style of bag.


Either of those colors would be great on the Valerie.  I ordered the first one in dark green vacchetta.  It looked fabulous. Unfortunately the full size in that leather  was too heavy and I ended up selling it., sigh.  I will eventually get one of the smaller ones! The style is a classic that has been around for ever and will never be outdated.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> I have an almost identical bag story!  I got my first designer handbag while I was in graduate school. It was a black Coach (the Janice bag). I didn’t even know what Coach was until one day, a woman at my part-time job wore a bag that immediately caught my eye. It was not so much the color (it was cream) as it was the obvious quality and style of the bag. It was the most beautiful bag I had ever seen. (This was in the 1990s when Coach bags were made with thick, beautiful leather.)  Thank goodness for the Coach hangtag; otherwise, I would never have figured out the brand. I looked all over for that same exact bag in different stores and found it in black at the Navy Exchange. (My father is retired U.S. Navy.) I was able to put it on layaway for several months. I felt so proud and accomplished when I finally paid it off. It is one of the most memorable moments in my life.



I love these bag stories! I thought I'd share mine since some of you might get a kick out of it.

I had always loved bags, but I had no idea about designer bags or even high-quality bags until I went to college. Until then, I thought Gap and Abercromie were designer, and my most beloved bags came from Aeropostle, Guess, and Walmart. I went to a college where quite a bit of the student came from families far more well off than mine. In my first few days of college, I was in the elevator with a girl who lived on my floor. We were chatting about how we liked it so far, and she said she was enjoying it but felt some of the other girls were quite snotty. She proceeded to tell me how she was in the elevator with her Coach and another girl in the elevator gave her a nasty look, and how offended she was, and the girl who lived on my floor continued by saying that she had Louies and she loved her Louies, but she loved her Coach too. I had NO clue that she was talking about bags! I honestly thought she was talking about men! And I was so confused because I couldn't figure out if she had multiple boyfriends or if she was on a sports team or what on earth she was talking about. I just smiled and nodded. 

I quickly learned though and a LV very quickly became my greatest bag goal. The LV multicolor line came out early in my college years (either my freshman or sophomore year) and was super popular. I so wanted a multicolor bag, but even the pochette accessories was about $400? Maybe? I don't remember - I just remember I couldn't fathom ever spending that much on a bag, couldn't dream of asking my parents for it, and honestly couldn't ever imagine myself at a place in life where that would be feasible. I set my sights on a Coach bag for something a bit more realistic. I got my first Coach bag my sophomore year of college. I remember going to the outlet with my mom, and agonizing over choosing the perfect bag. It was a little handheld bags in black canvas signature print with black leather trim, and it was just over $100. I remember shaking as I handed over my debit card. I just could not believe I was about to spend SO MUCH money on a bag! I was a girl who thought a $20 shirt was expensive, so this felt crazy. And then, I was on SUCH a high after buying it. I LOVED that bag. I still have it. It is now far too small for me, but it holds all my sunglasses. I'll never get rid of it - the sentimental attachment is too strong.

I did finally get an LV bag as a college graduation present from my parents. After four years of talking about it, I managed to wear them down. I picked a pre-loved Epi shoulder bag that was selling for about $500. I went pre-loved because new Epi bags were far too much, in my book, and I chipped in $100 myself because I still felt so incredibly guilty that they would spend that much on me for a bag. Still have and use that one today, and it's another that will never leave my collection. Didn't buy a LV on my own for a good decade after I graduated though. I've certainly done it, but spending $1000+ (or honestly, $500+) on a bag still feels crazy to me. Not always crazy enough to stop me, but crazy nonetheless.  Never did get a multicolor LV piece, but I sometimes still think about it. I may just get one, one of these days.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4691230
> View attachment 4691234


Another vote for the red - I think it suits this style really nicely! However, the Flor is also beautiful, and Marco said the Flor is quite durable. I asked about it for a possible Flora, with the intention of using it a catchall pouch in my bags. He said it would be OK even if it was always in a larger bag, possibly rubbing against other things. You know you love red satchels, so that's a plus for the red. Do you love it in the Flor or are you just drawn to the Flor because it's a limited leather?


----------



## orchidmyst

Here are some comparison pictures of the Siena Midi and Aurora Midi with bags 
of similiar size. Hope this helps you decide the next bag you're going to get. I really like the Siena Midi, Aurora Midi and the Little Minerva. They're a bit bigger than the Zhoe but aren't too big. Great sizes for carrying across the body too.

Siena Midi in White Nappa





Aurora Midi in Everose Glitter Pompei





Aurora Midi (left) & Siena Midi (right)


----------



## orchidmyst

Little Minerva in Brick/Ochre Tweed with Dark Brown Nappa



Siena Midi (left) & Little Minerva (right)





Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Metallic Calf



Siena Midi (left) & Little Athena (right)


----------



## orchidmyst

Grande Mia in Black Vacchetta



Siena Midi & Grande Mia





Mia in Bordeaux Glitter Pompei



Siena Midi &  Mia


----------



## orchidmyst

Aura in Dark Taupe Vacchetta



Siena Midi & Aura





Angelica in Mahogany Vacchetta


Siena Midi & Angelica


----------



## orchidmyst

Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb



Siena Midi & Victoria Midi





Theia Midi in Lilac Pebbled


Siena Midi & Theia Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Juliet Midi in Titanium Metallic


Siena Midi & Juliet Midi





Zhoe in Blue Africa


Siena Midi & Zhoe


----------



## orchidmyst

Luna in Violet Nappa & Purple Nappa (on flap)



Siena Midi & Luna





Modena Midi in Amethyst Metallic


Siena Midi & Modena Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Angelica & Aurora Midi


Angelica & Modena Midi


Victoria Midi & Modena Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Zhoe & Victoria Midi




Little Athena & Victoria Midi




Little Athena & Aurora Midi


----------



## orchidmyst

Juliet Midi & Aurora Midi




Zhoe & Aurora Midi


----------



## Cessair

Thank you @orchidmyst for these wonderful comparison posts! I never thought of ordering a Little Athena because it seemed too small for my needs but you convinced me otherwise


----------



## msd_bags

I especially like the Lilac Pebbled midi Theia.  What a beautiful collection!! And thanks for the comparison photos @orchidmyst !!


----------



## Fancyfree

What a sublime collection, @orchidmyst ! And great photos


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> That’s very steep.  I heard that Norway has one of the highest tax rates in the world. It seems to cost a lot to live in a country that is rated one of the best places to live in the world.


Yup, all taxes are rocket high in Norway.  It is annoying but OK. In return, we have free health care, free tuition (incl university), paid sick leave,  etc etc etc for everyone.


----------



## bonniekir

Is there a leather and colour chart of available leathers anywhere???
I am simply lost! Lol
I don't know what I would like to have, but I need some cheering up as well as support to MM in this dark times! 
A lot of small industries are packing together, and we are in for a longer haul than anticipated.
Especially the Verona, Nappa, i forgot the name of the lighter type of pebbled is of interest at the moment.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Yes! That 90's coach leather was what I fell in love with as well. The backpack that I bought (made in the coach factory) was from 1993.


Lol, I got that first Coach bag in 1993 also. Remember when the stores would display all Coach bags behind the counters or locked in glass cases?  It added an aura of exclusivity to my first luxury shopping experience, which was very exciting to 20-something me.


----------



## tenKrat

@orchidmyst You have a wonderful collection of MM bags. Thank you for your time and effort to take and post all the comparison photos.  They are very, very helpful. 

I like your white nappa Siena Midi best because it’s the unicorn in your collection. I like the idea of a bold, all-white handbag. I have a small Flora in white pebbled. I just have to muster a little more courage to go for a bigger handbag.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love these bag stories! I thought I'd share mine since some of you might get a kick out of it.
> 
> I had always loved bags, but I had no idea about designer bags or even high-quality bags until I went to college. Until then, I thought Gap and Abercromie were designer, and my most beloved bags came from Aeropostle, Guess, and Walmart. I went to a college where quite a bit of the student came from families far more well off than mine. In my first few days of college, I was in the elevator with a girl who lived on my floor. We were chatting about how we liked it so far, and she said she was enjoying it but felt some of the other girls were quite snotty. She proceeded to tell me how she was in the elevator with her Coach and another girl in the elevator gave her a nasty look, and how offended she was, and the girl who lived on my floor continued by saying that she had Louies and she loved her Louies, but she loved her Coach too. I had NO clue that she was talking about bags! I honestly thought she was talking about men! And I was so confused because I couldn't figure out if she had multiple boyfriends or if she was on a sports team or what on earth she was talking about. I just smiled and nodded.


Your elevator story is hilarious. 

I will always keep my first Coach bag, too.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> Is there a leather and colour chart of available leathers anywhere???
> I am simply lost! Lol
> I don't know what I would like to have, but I need some cheering up as well as support to MM in this dark times!
> A lot of small industries are packing together, and we are in for a longer haul than anticipated.
> Especially the Verona, Nappa, i forgot the name of the lighter type of pebbled is of interest at the moment.


Bonnie, the leather and lining charts are under “MM Selection” on the MM web site. 

The lighter pebbled leather is called Fiore.


----------



## tenKrat

mattyt said:


> I am anxiously awaiting for my dark blue Flor/  dark blue nappa Daphne!


I look forward to seeing this bag. After seeing @Carrots808 ’s Demetra and @ohmisseevee ’s Phoebe in the same leather, I bet your Daphne will be glorious.


----------



## mattyt

Yes, it will be my first bag from Marco!  I haven't heard anything yet, but I ordered it the first week of January.   It is something to look forward to as everything is beginning to close in my area (NYC).


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Marco suggested a pink lining for my Bordeaux Verona Juliet Midi, so that was his go-to. I asked him for a blue or green lining and he used sage. Here is a photo. It is a lovely compliment to the intense red color. He also suggested dark gunmetal.
> 
> View attachment 4691218


Wow that is gorgeous. I will definitely consider this lining choice.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Another vote for the red - I think it suits this style really nicely! However, the Flor is also beautiful, and Marco said the Flor is quite durable. I asked about it for a possible Flora, with the intention of using it a catchall pouch in my bags. He said it would be OK even if it was always in a larger bag, possibly rubbing against other things. You know you love red satchels, so that's a plus for the red. Do you love it in the Flor or are you just drawn to the Flor because it's a limited leather?



Great question! I do love the Flor and I reached out to him after I saw his photo of it in the dark blue. But I also love the look of the Valerie in the Pompei and other similar leathers. I think if I'm honest I am drawn to the Flor because it is limited, even though I love it. The cuoio tuscano appealed to me because of my love of old school satchels made from saddle leather or vacchetta; vacchetta was also a contender, but I thought I'd try the tuscano leather because of the weight and the colors he is offering.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love these bag stories! I thought I'd share mine since some of you might get a kick out of it.
> 
> I had always loved bags, but I had no idea about designer bags or even high-quality bags until I went to college. Until then, I thought Gap and Abercromie were designer, and my most beloved bags came from Aeropostle, Guess, and Walmart. I went to a college where quite a bit of the student came from families far more well off than mine. In my first few days of college, I was in the elevator with a girl who lived on my floor. We were chatting about how we liked it so far, and she said she was enjoying it but felt some of the other girls were quite snotty. She proceeded to tell me how she was in the elevator with her Coach and another girl in the elevator gave her a nasty look, and how offended she was, and the girl who lived on my floor continued by saying that she had Louies and she loved her Louies, but she loved her Coach too. I had NO clue that she was talking about bags! I honestly thought she was talking about men! And I was so confused because I couldn't figure out if she had multiple boyfriends or if she was on a sports team or what on earth she was talking about. I just smiled and nodded.
> 
> I quickly learned though and a LV very quickly became my greatest bag goal. The LV multicolor line came out early in my college years (either my freshman or sophomore year) and was super popular. I so wanted a multicolor bag, but even the pochette accessories was about $400? Maybe? I don't remember - I just remember I couldn't fathom ever spending that much on a bag, couldn't dream of asking my parents for it, and honestly couldn't ever imagine myself at a place in life where that would be feasible. I set my sights on a Coach bag for something a bit more realistic. I got my first Coach bag my sophomore year of college. I remember going to the outlet with my mom, and agonizing over choosing the perfect bag. It was a little handheld bags in black canvas signature print with black leather trim, and it was just over $100. I remember shaking as I handed over my debit card. I just could not believe I was about to spend SO MUCH money on a bag! I was a girl who thought a $20 shirt was expensive, so this felt crazy. And then, I was on SUCH a high after buying it. I LOVED that bag. I still have it. It is now far too small for me, but it holds all my sunglasses. I'll never get rid of it - the sentimental attachment is too strong.
> 
> I did finally get an LV bag as a college graduation present from my parents. After four years of talking about it, I managed to wear them down. I picked a pre-loved Epi shoulder bag that was selling for about $500. I went pre-loved because new Epi bags were far too much, in my book, and I chipped in $100 myself because I still felt so incredibly guilty that they would spend that much on me for a bag. Still have and use that one today, and it's another that will never leave my collection. Didn't buy a LV on my own for a good decade after I graduated though. I've certainly done it, but spending $1000+ (or honestly, $500+) on a bag still feels crazy to me. Not always crazy enough to stop me, but crazy nonetheless.  Never did get a multicolor LV piece, but I sometimes still think about it. I may just get one, one of these days.



I can TOTALLY relate to your elevator story, LOL.


----------



## Kimbashop

orchidmyst said:


> Angelica & Aurora Midi
> View attachment 4691410
> 
> Angelica & Modena Midi
> View attachment 4691411
> 
> Victoria Midi & Modena Midi
> View attachment 4691412
> 
> View attachment 4691413


These comparisons are so helpful. thank you! And you have an amazing bag collection (that cobalt metallic )


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Lol, I got that first Coach bag in 1993 also. Remember when the stores would display all Coach bags behind the counters or locked in glass cases?  It added an aura of exclusivity to my first luxury shopping experience, which was very exciting to 20-something me.


Oh, for me as well! I have to confess that those older models still do it for me. They (Janus, Willis) were the first bags that I saw that made my heart leap.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Wow that is gorgeous. I will definitely consider this lining choice.


It is a very calming, soothing color. The red on the Verona is dark but also intense and I think it is a good "rest" for the eyes.


----------



## Kimbashop

Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.

I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596



I think both look amazing!!  Even though I am an avid purple lover, that red is fantastic.  I would definitely have a hard time choosing between these two wonderful options.

I actually would love to order the purple cuoio toscano in another bag - I'd originally requested it for my Aurora and then decided to go with Purple Africa instead, and now I am regretting it a little bit because I think the cuoio toscano is a little more understated, which would suit my tastes/style much more.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I think both look amazing!!  Even though I am an avid purple lover, that red is fantastic.  I would definitely have a hard time choosing between these two wonderful options.
> 
> I actually would love to order the purple cuoio toscano in another bag - I'd originally requested it for my Aurora and then decided to go with Purple Africa instead, and now I am regretting it a little bit because I think the cuoio toscano is a little more understated, which would suit my tastes/style much more.


I think the Aurora style (midi or the smaller one) would be beauitful in that leather. It was one of my first thoughts when I received my midi Aurora. I'll bet a purple one would be stunning. In fact, I can picture the Aurora midi more easily in the deep purple than I can in the pirate red.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Oh, for me as well! I have to confess that those older models still do it for me. They (Janus, Willis) were the first bags that I saw that made my heart leap.


I inherited my mother's black Willis, which I coveted.  I've passed all of my later model Coaches on to younger cousins but kept all my Coach bags from 1993-2002.  Infrequently I will spot an older Coach out in the wild, and I *sigh*.

I have yet to see a Massaccesi bag out in the wild.  I will swoon if/when I see one and then I would definitely approach the woman wearing it and pay her a compliment.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> I think the Aurora style (midi or the smaller one) would be beauitful in that leather. It was one of my first thoughts when I received my midi Aurora. I'll bet a purple one would be stunning. In fact, I can picture the Aurora midi more easily in the deep purple than I can in the pirate red.


Perhaps you can get a Little Valerie in pirate red AND an Aurora Midi in deep purple, now or later...


----------



## fashionista1984

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596




100% the dark purple. It’s STUNNING


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> Fascinating to get a glimpse into your lives. I'm a Londoner, in my 40's, single, actress, always been a bagaholic. Having discovered 'Dressing Your Truth' 5 years ago, I stopped wearing black and grey (sold all my black and tan designer bags) and embraced all the colours of the rainbow (hence my avatar). I'm ecstatic with my colourful MM family! Now all I 'need' is some pink and green and I'm all set! lol
> 
> View attachment 4689960


I keep coming back to these photos of your bags. I really like your styles and selection of bags. 
Forever-elegant-and-classy-bags 

The 2 at the back on the far right photo, are they Angelicas or Rua Angelicas with Victoria handles? What leathers are they in?


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Perhaps you can get a Little Valerie in pirate red AND an Aurora Midi in deep purple, now or later...


Oh, my. I like your thinking! I think the deep purple would also look terrific on a Zoe. *schemes*


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I inherited my mother's black Willis, which I coveted.  I've passed all of my later model Coaches on to younger cousins but kept all my Coach bags from 1993-2002.  Infrequently I will spot an older Coach out in the wild, and I *sigh*.
> 
> I have yet to see a Massaccesi bag out in the wild.  I will swoon if/when I see one and then I would definitely approach the woman wearing it and pay her a compliment.


How nice that you have your mother's! That must make it very special. I was OBSESSED with the Willis style for quite a while. I also loved the Court bags. Do you remember those? I STILL love them. 

I have often wondered what I would do if I saw another person carrying an MM bag. I would definitely make a fool of myself running up to them, gushing and grinning.


----------



## LuvNLux

@orchidmyst  you have brightened a dreary day with the photos of your bag collection.  I so appreciate especially the comparison shots which are so extremely helpful to determine sizes.  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post these.  What a great reference when planning my next bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> How nice that you have your mother's! That must make it very special. I was OBSESSED with the Willis style for quite a while. I also loved the Court bags. Do you remember those? I STILL love them.
> 
> I have often wondered what I would do if I saw another person carrying an MM bag. I would definitely make a fool of myself running up to them, gushing and grinning.


I do remember the Court bag.  

I wasn’t specific when I said I would approach a woman with a Massaccesi bag. I would run and gush, too!


----------



## tenKrat

@Kimbashop Another option for the Little Valerie you’re thinking on is to combine the  pirate red and deep purple CT leather. You could do pirate red for the body and deep purple for the straps, or vice versa, or some other combinations. Then you could have both colors. 

I would like to eventually get a red and purple handbag. I’ve always loved that color combination.


----------



## southernbelle43

These comparison photos are awesome.  Than you so much.


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> I keep coming back to these photos of your bags. I really like your styles and selection of bags.
> Forever-elegant-and-classy-bags
> 
> The 2 at the back on the far right photo, are they Angelicas or Rua Angelicas with Victoria handles? What leathers are they in?



Thank you! I do tend to prefer classic styles in structured leathers. Being a petite 5'4", medium size totes work best for me. They're Angelicas in dark brown Pebbled and coral red Africa RT (both with extra backing). I was absolutely amazed when I saw the Africa RT, the texture is simply stunning. The pebbled leather has softened though, despite the extra backing, so there's some slouching now which isn't to my taste. I may replace it - still considering options...


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> @Kimbashop Another option for the Little Valerie you’re thinking on is to combine the  pirate red and deep purple CT leather. You could do pirate red for the body and deep purple for the straps, or vice versa, or some other combinations. Then you could have both colors.
> 
> I would like to eventually get a red and purple handbag. I’ve always loved that color combination.


That's a great idea. I was actually wondering that myself. Maybe I will ask Marco for a mockup of that. Marco had actually suggested pompei handles for the CT leather as he liked the contrast of the leathers together, so that is yet another possibility to think about (e.g., deep purple CT with red cherry pompei straps).


----------



## southernbelle43

I am going to go out on limb with this post.  Being well aware of the global crisis, both medically and financially I would like to suggest that if you have the money and were going to order a bag from Marco, consider doing it now when he is in the situation he is in.
It seems like ordering a designer bag during this horrible time would be the last thing anyone should do.  But if it keeps a family fed in Italy, then I  encourage you to do it.

Just saying.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am going to go out on limb with this post.  Being well aware of the global crisis, both medically and financially I would like to suggest that if you have the money and were going to order a bag from Marco, consider doing it now when he is in the situation he is in.
> It seems like ordering a designer bag during this horrible time would be the last thing anyone should do.  But if it keeps a family fed in Italy, then I  encourage you to do it.
> 
> Just saying.


I sent Marco an email today to say that my deep blue Africa bag can now be considered a complete/final order (I had previously only paid a deposit to reserve the leather), and to please send me the final invoice. It's tricky trying to plan and prepare while also trying to help and support. I have slight concerns with the uncertainty of my husband's work situation, and the studio I teach at just got shut down so my PT gig is on hiatus indefinitely. But, as I've said before, we are currently in a fortunate place, and I had the same thoughts as you re. supporting a small business. It was something I was going to purchase anyway so I went ahead and did it now.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> Your elevator story is hilarious.
> 
> I will always keep my first Coach bag, too.





Kimbashop said:


> I can TOTALLY relate to your elevator story, LOL.



When I think of myself today, it's so funny to think of how clueless I was back then! to be honest, sometimes I wish I was still that clueless - my wallet and closet space would both certainly be far more plentiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I sent Marco an email today to say that my deep blue Africa bag can now be considered a complete/final order (I had previously only paid a deposit to reserve the leather), and to please send me the final invoice. It's tricky trying to plan and prepare while also trying to help and support. I have slight concerns with the uncertainty of my husband's work situation, and the studio I teach at just got shut down so my PT gig is on hiatus indefinitely. But, as I've said before, we are currently in a fortunate place, and I had the same thoughts as you re. supporting a small business. It was something I was going to purchase anyway so I went ahead and did it now.


Good for you. I ordered a bag I had planned for this summer.  I also sent him an email this  morning not to mail me two bags that he is to complete this week, just hold them. I don't want anyone to have to go out to mail them!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Good for you. I ordered a bag I had planned for this summer.  I also sent him an email this  morning not to mail me two bags that he is to complete this week, just hold them. I don't want anyone to have to go out to mail them!


I'm working on placing an order for the little Valerie bag -- just stuck on color choices!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> Great question! I do love the Flor and I reached out to him after I saw his photo of it in the dark blue. But I also love the look of the Valerie in the Pompei and other similar leathers. I think if I'm honest I am drawn to the Flor because it is limited, even though I love it. The cuoio tuscano appealed to me because of my love of old school satchels made from saddle leather or vacchetta; vacchetta was also a contender, but I thought I'd try the tuscano leather because of the weight and the colors he is offering.





Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596



Although I haven't been here long, I can already tell that I am super prone to falling for limited leathers, so I get it!  Of all the options posted, my vote is still for the red. Though I get why it's a tough call - they are all beautiful!


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> Thank you! I do tend to prefer classic styles in structured leathers. Being a petite 5'4", medium size totes work best for me. They're Angelicas in dark brown Pebbled and coral red Africa RT (both with extra backing). I was absolutely amazed when I saw the Africa RT, the texture is simply stunning. The pebbled leather has softened though, despite the extra backing, so there's some slouching now which isn't to my taste. I may replace it - still considering options...


Ah, I see. I guess Pompei would combat slouchiness. But it is not my favourite leather.

A couple of months ago I was pestering Marco for info about backings. Marco  wrote that he uses a range of different backings, in different thicknesses of microfibre. His explained very patiently that his choice of backing varies

because leather thickness can vary in different parts of one hide,
as some hides are softer than others ( even in the same type of leather).
depending on the bag style
depending on _how _structured and stiff a bag the customer has expressed that she wants.
He told me to simply describe the _bag _I wanted and he would sort out the rest


----------



## orchidmyst

Cessair said:


> Thank you @orchidmyst for these wonderful comparison posts! I never thought of ordering a Little Athena because it seemed too small for my needs but you convinced me otherwise





msd_bags said:


> I especially like the Lilac Pebbled midi Theia.  What a beautiful collection!! And thanks for the comparison photos @orchidmyst !!





Fancyfree said:


> What a sublime collection, @orchidmyst ! And great photos





tenKrat said:


> @orchidmyst You have a wonderful collection of MM bags. Thank you for your time and effort to take and post all the comparison photos.  They are very, very helpful.
> 
> I like your white nappa Siena Midi best because it’s the unicorn in your collection. I like the idea of a bold, all-white handbag. I have a small Flora in white pebbled. I just have to muster a little more courage to go for a bigger handbag.





Kimbashop said:


> These comparisons are so helpful. thank you! And you have an amazing bag collection (that cobalt metallic )





LuvNLux said:


> @orchidmyst  you have brightened a dreary day with the photos of your bag collection.  I so appreciate especially the comparison shots which are so extremely helpful to determine sizes.  Thanks for sharing and taking the time to post these.  What a great reference when planning my next bag.



Thank you.
I already have an order with Marco and cannot order anything more but this is the only way I can help him. I never would have taken the plunge and ordered my first MM bag if it weren't for all the pictures that everyone had uploaded here. Even though I use my measuring tape when trying to visualize a new style, comparison pictures always help. If there is a style you're interested in having comparison pictures, please let me know if I can help.


----------



## Greenredapple

I thought it would be nice to share this info. 

I am waiting for two bags to come in April. One is the little Valerie in crimson red fiore with normal backing and the other one is regular size Valerie in suede with extra stiff backing. Marco told me that with extra stiff backing the bag will be as stiff as if the bag has been made with pompei or vacchetta. Will give my review when I get the bag. 

Hope everyone is still doing well. Currently it's a semi shut down situation here in Finland. Government's measures will be more drastic in a few days.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596


I vote for the red as I think the hardware helps make it stand out more.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> These comparison photos are awesome.  Than you so much.


Hope they help you maybe order a new bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Hope they help you maybe order a new bag!


I am actually taking screen shots right now of  some of them for the colors to put in my Bag Folder!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I contacted Marco recently about ordering a Little Valerie. That style has been on my brain for a while now, and I have fantasized millions of different colors and leathers. here are two that I am considering. At the moment, I can only choose one. The first is grey flor, pewter Pompei straps, and black edgepaint. The second is pirate red Cuoio Tuscano with red cherry pompei straps (Marco's choice). He sent me these mockups. My dilemma is that I know that the Flor is limited but I don't know if it is hardy enough to be a crossbody, which would rub against my black or blue jeans -- do you think it would wear down? I also have a love of red satchels and I have been eyeing the tuscano leather for its vintage quality. Opinions appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 4691230
> View attachment 4691234


Wow that is a difficult choice. I love the Flor but I also love the red. I think as a crossbody bag if you are concerned about it rubbing against your dark clothes I would go with the red Cuoio Toscano. Having said that I have red bags front and foremost at the moment having just placed an order for a Bordeaux verona midi Modena. I love Flor it is a gorgeous leather and seeing Valerie I would use it more as a hand held bag but that is my preference I happen to love hand held and very rarely use cross shoulder straps unless I need to have my hands free. But if you know you are going to use it more often as cross body than I would definitely go with the red Cuoio Toscano.


----------



## emmaAr

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596


A couple of photos of my Juliet midi in deep purple cuoio toscano, it is a gorgeous colour. Hope this helps!


----------



## TotinScience

Despite all of the coronavirus awfulness especially in Italy, Marco continues to be a ray of sunshine. My Siena midi in amethyst Verona (the very same from the FB photo!) arrived today and she's even more beautiful in person than in Marco's lovely shot. It is probably my most low key elegant bag, light gunmetal hardware looks very chic against Verona's gorgeous grain.
Stay healthy and safe, everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Despite all of the coronavirus awfulness especially in Italy, Marco continues to be a ray of sunshine. My Siena midi in amethyst Verona (the very same from the FB photo!) arrived today and she's even more beautiful in person than in Marco's lovely shot. It is probably my most low key elegant bag, light gunmetal hardware looks very chic against Verona's gorgeous grain.
> Stay healthy and safe, everyone!


That is really pretty and I love the gunmetal hardware.  ‘Verona is SO yummy!!!!!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596


You cannot go wrong with either choice. It depends on what you already have and if you want something besides what you already have. I knew I wanted a red bag but the purple is also stunning. Hard but fun choices for you.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Despite all of the coronavirus awfulness especially in Italy, Marco continues to be a ray of sunshine. My Siena midi in amethyst Verona (the very same from the FB photo!) arrived today and she's even more beautiful in person than in Marco's lovely shot. It is probably my most low key elegant bag, light gunmetal hardware looks very chic against Verona's gorgeous grain.
> Stay healthy and safe, everyone!


Wow this bag is gorgeous. I love the leather and in this style it's stunning.


----------



## ohmisseevee

My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I sent Marco an email today to say that my deep blue Africa bag can now be considered a complete/final order (I had previously only paid a deposit to reserve the leather), and to please send me the final invoice. It's tricky trying to plan and prepare while also trying to help and support. I have slight concerns with the uncertainty of my husband's work situation, and the studio I teach at just got shut down so my PT gig is on hiatus indefinitely. But, as I've said before, we are currently in a fortunate place, and I had the same thoughts as you re. supporting a small business. It was something I was going to purchase anyway so I went ahead and did it now.


Bless you!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.



The leather on this is so beautiful. I did not think it would look this good on the Valerie but it does. Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

emmaAr said:


> A couple of photos of my Juliet midi in deep purple cuoio toscano, it is a gorgeous colour. Hope this helps!


yes, it does! it's lovely.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.


Stunning!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.


So, YOUR bag was the one that made me contact Marco about a little Valerie in the Flor! I didn't realize it was a customer bag when I saw the FB photo; I thought it might be an unclaimed bag or sample. I asked for one in dark blue Flor but he didn't have any more of that color. If he had any of the dark blue Flor left over I would definitely be bag twins with you.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Despite all of the coronavirus awfulness especially in Italy, Marco continues to be a ray of sunshine. My Siena midi in amethyst Verona (the very same from the FB photo!) arrived today and she's even more beautiful in person than in Marco's lovely shot. It is probably my most low key elegant bag, light gunmetal hardware looks very chic against Verona's gorgeous grain.
> Stay healthy and safe, everyone!


She is a beauty for sure.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> Victoria Midi in Orange Lamb
> View attachment 4691396
> 
> 
> Siena Midi & Victoria Midi
> View attachment 4691391
> 
> View attachment 4691392
> 
> 
> Theia Midi in Lilac Pebbled
> View attachment 4691395
> 
> Siena Midi & Theia Midi
> View attachment 4691393
> 
> View attachment 4691394


You have a gorgeous collection of MM bags. I love the orange lamb midi Victoria it is one of my favorite. I love orange bags I find them so versatile. My second or 3rd I cannot quite remember MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe. I use it all the time.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Before I ask Marco for another request, I thought I would check here first.  Has anyone ever asked for a midi or mini Diva?  I I have a regular sized Diva but would love a small crossbody bucket.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Since everyone has shared something about themselves, I will share what I feel comfortable with.  43 yrs old, work in biotech marketing.  I have lived in the Northeast my whole life but spent 2 years in Germany.  First generation American. 

I did not really get into handbags until I finally had some disposable income in my mid 30s.   It was a thrill to find a Kate Spade or Marc Jacobs bag at off-price retailers like TJ Maxx.  I then moved to other contemporaries until I finally took the plunge into luxury with a Givenchy Antigona a few years ago.  Some Chanel and Hermes later, I found MM by dipping into TPF thread, and haven't look back.  

Odds are I will never be given the opportunity for a special order at Hermes and I can't imagine not being able to customize a bag now.   Commercially available bags are never right now.  Straps are always too short or bags are too slouchy.  Zipper closures are a big no.  Colors are not right.  I intensely dislike gold hardware.  MM let's me come up with color combos that I want and at a great price and incredible quality.  No regrets.  And the ladies (and maybe gents) here are lovely and so helpful.  So win win!


----------



## Greenredapple

Sickgrl13 said:


> Before I ask Marco for another request, I thought I would check here first.  Has anyone ever asked for a midi or mini Diva?  I I have a regular sized Diva but would love a small crossbody bucket.



I have thought about this too. Have not made any inquiries yet. The regular size diva seems pretty big. Unfortunaly I already own a larger size bucket bag by Leoetviolette, so it doesnt make sense for me to purchase Diva and then have two bucket bags that are roughly the same size.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> That's a great idea. I was actually wondering that myself. Maybe I will ask Marco for a mockup of that. Marco had actually suggested pompei handles for the CT leather as he liked the contrast of the leathers together, so that is yet another possibility to think about (e.g., deep purple CT with red cherry pompei straps).


I can picture the deep purple CT and red cherry pompei straps working really well together—-the slightly rugged CT with touches of smooth pompei leather will be unique and very pretty.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> @Kimbashop Another option for the Little Valerie you’re thinking on is to combine the  pirate red and deep purple CT leather. You could do pirate red for the body and deep purple for the straps, or vice versa, or some other combinations. Then you could have both colors.
> 
> I would like to eventually get a red and purple handbag. I’ve always loved that color combination.


Please do design a red and purple bag, @tenKrat!! 
I have always loved the combo purple and wine, but I have no talent in design.
However, I am an excellent copycat....


----------



## Kimbashop

Greenredapple said:


> I have thought about this too. Have not made any inquiries yet. The regular size diva seems pretty big. Unfortunaly I already own a larger size bucket bag by Leoetviolette, so it doesnt make sense for me to purchase Diva and then have two bucket bags that are roughly the same size.


+1


----------



## LuvNLux

ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.



Just so beautiful!  I would not have thought of the using the back Nappa with the dark blue Flor, but it works!


----------



## Kimbashop

All, thanks for your input regarding the Little Valerie. After MUCH back and forth with Marco and within my own head, I decided to go with the following: 

LITTLE VALERIE in pirate red Cuoio Toscano (light gunmetal hw, silver lining, dark red edge-paint). Straps / details in red Cherry Pompei. Slip pocket on back panel. 

I went back and forth about colorblocking and wild edgepainting, but in the end i felt that I really wanted a RED satchel and to highlight the gorgeous natural texture of the Cuoio T. I thought about blocking with the deep purple A LOT @tenKrat and I think if this were my second bag in the style I would have gone for it, as I think it would be fabulous. I may regret not doing it. But I had it in my head all along, I guess, that I wanted an all-red satchel. I blame it on the Cambridge Co Satchels I saw all over Cambridge UK when I was there a few years ago. It stuck in my head. Marco suggested that the variations in tone and leather details (pompei for straps and details, dark red edge painting) would keep things simple and showcase the leather and color well. I'm super excited about this! 
!!!

Also, I'm still fantasizing about the gorgeous deep purple CT. At one point I had photoshopped a deep purple Little Valerie with dark green CT straps,  and a dark fuchsia edgepaint. I'm still thinking about that option!


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> She is a beauty for sure.


Thank you! I carried it today for my last in-lab work day for the foreseeable future . We are now officially working remotely.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Thank you! I carried it today for my last in-lab work day for the foreseeable future . We are now officially working remotely.


We are too. How will you pursue your lab/bench work at home? I just finished teaching my first online class via Zoom. It was great to see my undergrads but it was surreal for all of us. 

I've taken to wearing my bags while walking the dog so that I at least feel like they are getting some use!


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> We are too. How will you pursue your lab/bench work at home? I just finished teaching my first online class via Zoom. It was great to see my undergrads but it was surreal for all of us.


We have designated essential personnel whose experiments are critical at the moment, and they will keep an eye our research animals. For now, we are focusing on data analysis/writing. It's going to be a rough ride, but hopefully for the better!
We will definitely go on more hikes out with the dog to keep sane!


----------



## djfmn

*MIDI DIVA BUCKET BAG*

I have a DIVA bucket and I got it without tassels but with a tie which was my preference. I am not a tassel person at all. I love it so easy to carry when I head out shopping or going somewhere over the weekend. 
I was intrigued about a midi version of Diva and asked Marco here is what he said.

*"I will definitely make a midi Diva if there is a minimum of 3 orders". 
*
So for the ladies who are interested get a group order together of 3 and Marco will make a midi bucket bag.
Unfortunately I cannot order another bag otherwise I might have considered being one of the 3.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> You have a gorgeous collection of MM bags. I love the orange lamb midi Victoria it is one of my favorite. I love orange bags I find them so versatile. My second or 3rd I cannot quite remember MM bag was an orange nappa Zhoe. I use it all the time.


Thank you, This is my first orange bag and I must say you helped influence me. For bags, I always pick black, blue, purple and pink but have started to try other colors. I honestly never liked brown bags before but with leathers like vacchetta, I can appreciate it now.


----------



## coach943

TotinScience said:


> Despite all of the coronavirus awfulness especially in Italy, Marco continues to be a ray of sunshine. My Siena midi in amethyst Verona (the very same from the FB photo!) arrived today and she's even more beautiful in person than in Marco's lovely shot. It is probably my most low key elegant bag, light gunmetal hardware looks very chic against Verona's gorgeous grain.
> Stay healthy and safe, everyone!


I love this bag! The hardware and color are both perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Please do design a red and purple bag, @tenKrat!!
> I have always loved the combo purple and wine, but I have no talent in design.
> However, I am an excellent copycat....


Oh dear. I guess I can play and think up something...

Maybe you’ll end up ordering a purple and wine/red bag??  All copycats welcome, especially if it will keep the workshop operational.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> *MIDI DIVA BUCKET BAG*
> 
> I have a DIVA bucket and I got it without tassels but with a tie which was my preference. I am not a tassel person at all. I love it so easy to carry when I head out shopping or going somewhere over the weekend.
> I was intrigued about a midi version of Diva and asked Marco here is what he said.
> 
> *"I will definitely make a midi Diva if there is a minimum of 3 orders".
> *
> So for the ladies who are interested get a group order together of 3 and Marco will make a midi bucket bag.
> Unfortunately I cannot order another bag otherwise I might have considered being one of the 3.


I would seriously consider this for the minimum order! Out of curiosity, what leathers do people recommend for the bag? Merinos seems like an obvious choice, but I'm curious nappa and also any metallic leathers.


----------



## Greenredapple

Kimbashop said:


> I would seriously consider this for the minimum order! Out of curiosity, what leathers do people recommend for the bag? Merinos seems like an obvious choice, but I'm curious nappa and also any metallic leathers.



I might be interested. But if I order, I'll have to wait until May though. Plus it would be nice to receive my Valeries first before I order another bag.

I do have some slight reservations though but I'm sure Marco could make some modifications per my request.

My main concerns are the bag's general slouchiness and the shoulder strap. Diva is slouchy and I would like it to have a bit more structure. Also, instead of a shoulder strap, I would rather have a top handle + a messenger strap. I thought it would cute if I could tie a twilly around the handle. 

I was thinking of Verona, Fiore or even suede if he has that Cuoio brown suede left. I think Nappa is the recommended leather, at least according to his webshop. I seen mainly merino divas in the past, one vacchetta and one calf hair.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Because I'm an addict, I'm already planning my next bag or two...

I'm planning something in a bight pink, black, and silver color-block. I had originally thought the Zhoe and may still go with that. But large capacity bags get more use in my collection, so I also started thinking of other options. I also know that I do not want a tote for this one.

So, while I'm still considering the Zhoe, I've also been thinking of the Angelica messenger and the Grande Aura. Aesthetically, I *think* I prefer the Zhoe or Grande Aura - I like flaps! But Marco said the Angelica messenger would have the largest capacity, and it seems from what I've read, everyone who owns that one loves it. I think I just have a hard time envisioning how the Angelica Messenger looks when it's carried, and I worry it might be a bit awkward. Does anyone have both the Angelica messenger and Grande Aura and is able to speak to the both of them? Or, if you have even just one, or any combination of the three styles, I'd also love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## carterazo

@orchidmyst, thank you for all the comparison shots!  so much eye candy.    You have a great MM collection!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Ok, folks, so I asked Marco to also do a mockup of the little valerie deep purple cuoio tuscano. Wow! I mean, WOW! Marco describes the purple as have a deep eggplant influence. I love BOTH the pirate red and the purple. Thoughts? Does anyone have a bag in the dark purple cuoio tuscano? If so, can you share photos? It would really help me make a decision. I know that the pirate red would be a fab choice for me, so I can't go wrong with that order. But, this purple is so unusual and I do love purple.
> 
> I'm going to have a tough but lovely decision ahead ...
> 
> View attachment 4691594
> 
> View attachment 4691596



Both are fab, but my vote is for red.  Both hands are up in favor of red.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I inherited my mother's black Willis, which I coveted.  I've passed all of my later model Coaches on to younger cousins but kept all my Coach bags from 1993-2002.  Infrequently I will spot an older Coach out in the wild, and I *sigh*.
> 
> I have yet to see a Massaccesi bag out in the wild.  I will swoon if/when I see one and then I would definitely approach the woman wearing it and pay her a compliment.



If I ever see an MM in the wild, I will break all internal protocol and speak with her!
Last year I saw a lady with a BE Hold Me!  I am 95% sure it was that.  We were walking in opposite directions and it took me a moment to realize what I had seen. I lost my nerve to go back and ask her.  It was more because she was with her SO.  I chickened out!


----------



## pdxhb

Finally catching up with MM reading!



tenKrat said:


> Here is the orange Africa RT (regular tanned) Zhoe with dark gunmetal hardware, orange lining, and a Mia handle that I received a while ago. I ordered a wider (1.2”) adjustable long strap for shoulder or crossbody wear as well as feet on the bottom. I posted some pics in the reference photos thread, but here are better ones.
> 
> I chose orange lining because a contrasting color would have been too much since the orange leather is bright and saturated. The other lining color I considered was silver, but going all orange is bolder. Might as well go all out on the orange!
> 
> I love how the leather on this Zhoe feels so chunky, substantial, and hardy.
> View attachment 4690910
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690911


I truly wish the Africa RT leathers were available - This is a gorgeous bag! I ordered a Midi Selene in the yellow Marco offered. It's a stunning bag and has that unmistakable durability and light weight (relatively) of the Africas. 



luxemadam said:


> I didn’t know that he has already informed everyone through this post. I just contacted him since I live in Belgium and the situation has gone much worse in Europe within a few days. He replied almost immediately and said that all is well, however they are allowed to work with only 3 people at a time and with strict restrictions. Just to share this little update with everyone who is concerned.


Thank you for sharing this update! I hope Marco and his workshop make it through this healthy and with as little stress as possible.



ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.


Really beautiful bags! I love the combination in that Little Valerie. Enjoy your lovely new bag.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> My Little Valerie in dark blue Flor came in today - same one as in the recent image Marco posted on Facebook! I am so happy with how this turned out - it is exactly what I imagined and the style looks amazing colorblocked, and this leather also looks fabulous accented by the black Nappa. And as I've already found with my Phoebe, the Flor Goat suede is such a beautiful and unique leather - soft and touchable but with a great overall texture and of course it looks gorgeous as well under various lighting conditions! Also pictured is the Little Penelope in Emerald Green Crystal Goat.



Wow!  These are stunning!   Congrats!


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Because I'm an addict, I'm already planning my next bag or two...
> 
> I'm planning something in a bight pink, black, and silver color-block. I had originally thought the Zhoe and may still go with that. But large capacity bags get more use in my collection, so I also started thinking of other options. I also know that I do not want a tote for this one.
> 
> So, while I'm still considering the Zhoe, I've also been thinking of the Angelica messenger and the Grande Aura. Aesthetically, I *think* I prefer the Zhoe or Grande Aura - I like flaps! But Marco said the Angelica messenger would have the largest capacity, and it seems from what I've read, everyone who owns that one loves it. I think I just have a hard time envisioning how the Angelica Messenger looks when it's carried, and I worry it might be a bit awkward. Does anyone have both the Angelica messenger and Grande Aura and is able to speak to the both of them? Or, if you have even just one, or any combination of the three styles, I'd also love to hear your thoughts!


I have more than one Angelica messenger and absolutely love the style. Very wearable style and, depending on the choices you make with the strap, it can sit nicely either as a crossbody or shoulder carry. I use it for work, including to carry a small laptop. It's a hair small for that but I like the overall scale of the bag so make it work!
I don't have a Grande Aura, so hope someone who has both will chime in - Grande Aura looks like a fantastic and useful style.


----------



## pdxhb

@Kimbashop - I would have gone with the red too! Can't wait to see a reveal of this beautiful bag.
The purple is something I have contemplated for quite awhile - possibly for a Zhoe or a Diva...or my good ol standby a Midi Selene.


----------



## pdxhb

@orchidmyst - Thank you so much for the comparison shots. These are super helpful - and your collection is amazing!


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD: took a little walk with the dog and this beauty today.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> BOTD: took a little walk with the dog and this beauty today.


Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

@pdxhb and other ladies who might be interested. Marco told me he still has some Africa RT leather left. He has to leave the workshop at 4pm every day as per restrictions in Italy. He said tomorrow he would take a look as he was not sure what was left but he said there is some left in 3 to 4 colors. He said it was a very popular limited production leather. 
I will post tomorrow what he has available. After seeing @tenKrat gorgeous orange Africa leather bag I wanted to find out what was left.


----------



## dramaprincess713

pdxhb said:


> I have more than one Angelica messenger and absolutely love the style. Very wearable style and, depending on the choices you make with the strap, it can sit nicely either as a crossbody or shoulder carry. I use it for work, including to carry a small laptop. It's a hair small for that but I like the overall scale of the bag so make it work!
> I don't have a Grande Aura, so hope someone who has both will chime in - Grande Aura looks like a fantastic and useful style.


Wow, the Angelica messenger sounds bigger than I realized, which is good for me! I would definitely want it for shoulder carry, but I am having a hard time envisioning how that looks. How do you carry yours?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD: took a little walk with the dog and this beauty today.


That is a great looking bag.


----------



## djfmn

*AFRICA RT LEATHER AVAILABILITY*

After seeing @tenKrat gorgeous orange Africa RT leather bag I asked Marco what leather he has left.
Here is the list and he is offering *10% off *on any order of this leather. 

*MARIGOLD: 1 bag
ACID YELLOW: 1 bag
LIGHT BEIGE: 1 bag
CORAL RED: 1 not too big bag (up to Modena Midi or Selene Midi or similar or smaller)
AVOCADO GREEN: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
ORANGE: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
*
I am attaching photos of the leathers so it is easier for you to see if anything peaks your interest.


----------



## pdxhb

dramaprincess713 said:


> Wow, the Angelica messenger sounds bigger than I realized, which is good for me! I would definitely want it for shoulder carry, but I am having a hard time envisioning how that looks. How do you carry yours?


I generally carry it as a cross body.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> *AFRICA RT LEATHER AVAILABILITY*
> 
> After seeing @tenKrat gorgeous orange Africa RT leather bag I asked Marco what leather he has left.
> Here is the list and he is offering *10% off *on any order of this leather.
> 
> *MARIGOLD: 1 bag
> ACID YELLOW: 1 bag
> LIGHT BEIGE: 1 bag
> CORAL RED: 1 not too big bag (up to Modena Midi or Selene Midi or similar or smaller)
> AVOCADO GREEN: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
> ORANGE: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
> *
> I am attaching photos of the leathers so it is easier for you to see if anything peaks your interest.
> View attachment 4693376
> View attachment 4693377


Thank you for posting these!!
My Midi Selene is in Marigold - it is a beautiful leather and a very striking bag.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco if he had any other special leather and he said he has one piece of this very unusual and special leather. I believe @bonniekir got a bag in this leather.

I asked for a description here is what I was emailed about this leather. If anyone is looking for a very different and unusual leather this definitely fits the criteria.
I think @bonniekir has a midi Victoria or a Victoria in this leather with grey handles etc. My personal choice would be a midi Juliet or a midi Sienna in this leather. 

*"It's lamb so it's thin and light but it can be used for both soft or structured bags. It obviously pleats extremely well. One of the most rare leather we've ever used!
I'd use it on bags like Aura, Aurora, Zhoe Legend combined with a 2nd color.......that would be stunning". 




*


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you, This is my first orange bag and I must say you helped influence me. For bags, I always pick black, blue, purple and pink but have started to try other colors. I honestly never liked brown bags before but with leathers like vacchetta, I can appreciate it now.


I have an orange Sabrina being made and it will be my first orange. When I was young and tan all the time from being outdoors I loved that color and wore it a lot. But as I got older and my complexion changed with age, as it does, it did not look good.  So I am excited to get an accessory in orange, especailly in the Sabrina which is so unique it is made for different and bolder colors.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he had any other special leather and he said he has one piece of this very unusual and special leather. I believe @bonniekir got a bag in this leather.
> 
> I asked for a description here is what I was emailed about this leather. If anyone is looking for a very different and unusual leather this definitely fits the criteria.
> 
> *"It's lamb so it's thin and light but it can be used for both soft or structured bags. It obviously pleats extremely well. One of the most rare leather we've ever used!
> I'd use it on bags like Aura, Aurora, Zhoe Legend combined with a 2nd color.......that would be stunning".
> 
> View attachment 4693520
> 
> *


OMG


----------



## Sickgrl13

I asked Marco for what the dimensions for a smaller Diva would be.  I would need wait until April to get one as I just ordered a second bag from Marco.

"Little Diva" these are measurements bag will have (approximately):
Width: cm. 23 (9”)
Height: cm. 20,5 (8”)
Depth: cm. 10,5 (4.1”)
Strap drop: cm. 27 (10.6”)
Adjustable messenger average length: cm. 110 (43.3”)


----------



## Greenredapple

Sickgrl13 said:


> I asked Marco for what the dimensions for a smaller Diva would be.  I would need wait until April to get one as I just ordered a second bag from Marco.
> 
> "Little Diva" these are measurements bag will have (approximately):
> Width: cm. 23 (9”)
> Height: cm. 20,5 (8”)
> Depth: cm. 10,5 (4.1”)
> Strap drop: cm. 27 (10.6”)
> Adjustable messenger average length: cm. 110 (43.3”)



Thanks for the info. I am thinking of ordering one, but i have to wait until the beginning of May.  I was thinking of buying a small bucket bag, so the fact that mini diva can be made (with min. order) is good news.  Originally my choice would have been between Mulberry Hampstead (small) and Leoetviolette petit violette.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> All, thanks for your input regarding the Little Valerie. After MUCH back and forth with Marco and within my own head, I decided to go with the following:
> 
> LITTLE VALERIE in pirate red Cuoio Toscano (light gunmetal hw, silver lining, dark red edge-paint). Straps / details in red Cherry Pompei. Slip pocket on back panel.
> 
> I went back and forth about colorblocking and wild edgepainting, but in the end i felt that I really wanted a RED satchel and to highlight the gorgeous natural texture of the Cuoio T. I thought about blocking with the deep purple A LOT @tenKrat and I think if this were my second bag in the style I would have gone for it, as I think it would be fabulous. I may regret not doing it. But I had it in my head all along, I guess, that I wanted an all-red satchel. I blame it on the Cambridge Co Satchels I saw all over Cambridge UK when I was there a few years ago. It stuck in my head. Marco suggested that the variations in tone and leather details (pompei for straps and details, dark red edge painting) would keep things simple and showcase the leather and color well. I'm super excited about this!


Excellent choice!


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I asked Marco for what the dimensions for a smaller Diva would be.  I would need wait until April to get one as I just ordered a second bag from Marco.
> 
> "Little Diva" these are measurements bag will have (approximately):
> Width: cm. 23 (9”)
> Height: cm. 20,5 (8”)
> Depth: cm. 10,5 (4.1”)
> Strap drop: cm. 27 (10.6”)
> Adjustable messenger average length: cm. 110 (43.3”)





Greenredapple said:


> Thanks for the info. I am thinking of ordering one, but i have to wait until the beginning of May.  I was thinking of buying a small bucket bag, so the fact that mini diva can be made (with min. order) is good news.  Originally my choice would have been between Mulberry Hampstead (small) and Leoetviolette petit violette.



I would join you on this order in April/May. I have been dying to get something in a fun bright color for summer, and a little bucket would be perfect. Color blocking ideas welcome!


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> While I'm still considering the Zhoe, I've also been thinking of the Angelica messenger and the Grande Aura. Aesthetically, I *think* I prefer the Zhoe or Grande Aura - I like flaps! But Marco said the Angelica messenger would have the largest capacity, and it seems from what I've read, everyone who owns that one loves it. I think I just have a hard time envisioning how the Angelica Messenger looks when it's carried, and I worry it might be a bit awkward. Does anyone have both the Angelica messenger and Grande Aura and is able to speak to the both of them? Or, if you have even just one, or any combination of the three styles, I'd also love to hear your thoughts!


I posted photos in the photo reference thread that will hopefully answer your questions.

I acquired the Grande Aura in a trade. I think you will like this bag since you’re okay with larger bags. The original owner added a zippered back pocket, which is really quite handy.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> I posted photos in the photo reference thread that will hopefully answer your questions.
> 
> I acquired the Grande Aura in a trade. I think you will like this bag since you’re okay with larger bags. The original owner added a zippered back pocket, which is really quite handy.


Thank you so much for posting those - so very helpful!!! I find it so interesting that you find the Grande Aura larger than the Angelica messenger and Marco said the Angelica messenger would have the larger capacity. Do you find the Grande Aura larger in how it looks on you, or do you find the Grande Aura larger in that is carries more? Or both?


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you so much for posting those - so very helpful!!! I find it so interesting that you find the Grande Aura larger than the Angelica messenger and Marco said the Angelica messenger would have the larger capacity. Do you find the Grande Aura larger in how it looks on you, or do you find the Grande Aura larger in that is carries more? Or both?


Grande Aura looks larger on me for sure. Angelica Messenger has a wide base and it widens upward, so yes, it has a generous capacity for a   medium size bag.

Grande Aura is a big box shape, so it’s generously sized from bottom to top.  It just feels big to me.  I would say the capacity is about the same for both. Angelica Messenger is visually better on me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> I would join you on this order in April/May. I have been dying to get something in a fun bright color for summer, and a little bucket would be perfect. Color blocking ideas welcome!


Yay!  I let Marco know that I already spent all my March fun money and he wrote back that he already has enough requests to create a Little Diva pattern.  So I am a go for April!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> Grande Aura looks larger on me for sure. Angelica Messenger has a wide base and it widens upward, so yes, it has a generous capacity for a   medium size bag.
> 
> Grande Aura is a big box shape, so it’s generously sized from bottom to top.  It just feels big to me.  I would say the capacity is about the same for both. Angelica Messenger is visually better on me.


Very helpful-thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Please do design a red and purple bag, @tenKrat!!
> I have always loved the combo purple and wine, but I have no talent in design.
> However, I am an excellent copycat....


These three leathers would look good together on a Juliet/Juliet Midi. Sangria pebbled, Crimson Red Fiore, and Lilac pebbled:









The following mock-ups illustrate the color placements. Unfortunately, I don’t use a robust Photoshop app, just the Edit function on my iPhone. I will not manually color the photos with my finger on my iPhone screen because it would end up being a visual assault.

Perhaps this attempt can become a group project if someone with more technical skills would volunteer to complete the mock-ups.


----------



## tenKrat

Here are the template photos:


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> These three leathers would look good together on a Juliet/Juliet Midi. Sangria pebbled, Crimson Red Fiore, and Lilac pebbled:
> View attachment 4693689
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693692
> 
> 
> The following mock-ups illustrate the color placements. Unfortunately, I don’t use a robust Photoshop app, just the Edit function on my iPhone. I will not manually color the photos with my finger on my iPhone screen because it would end up being a visual assault.
> 
> Perhaps this attempt can become a group project if someone with more technical skills would volunteer to complete the mock-ups.
> View attachment 4693694
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693695


WOW! That is cool!
I would NEVER have thought of combining those shades of colour! But I like it!
I also love the idea of combining different _types_ of pebbled leather! That is brilliant. It makes me realize that one could combine the Africa RT with Pebbled, too...


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> *AFRICA RT LEATHER AVAILABILITY*
> 
> After seeing @tenKrat gorgeous orange Africa RT leather bag I asked Marco what leather he has left.
> Here is the list and he is offering *10% off *on any order of this leather.
> 
> *MARIGOLD: 1 bag
> ACID YELLOW: 1 bag
> LIGHT BEIGE: 1 bag
> CORAL RED: 1 not too big bag (up to Modena Midi or Selene Midi or similar or smaller)
> AVOCADO GREEN: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
> ORANGE: 1 small bag (Phoebe, Flora, Iride or similar)
> *
> I am attaching photos of the leathers so it is easier for you to see if anything peaks your interest.
> View attachment 4693376
> View attachment 4693377


I must stop peeking in on this thread   I cannot but any bags right now and its KILLING me.....  All these amazing bags and lezthers you all keep posting!  Such. Temptation. Lurks here.


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> OMG


+1


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Please do design a red and purple bag, @tenKrat!!
> I have always loved the combo purple and wine, but I have no talent in design.
> However, I am an excellent copycat....





tenKrat said:


> These three leathers would look good together on a Juliet/Juliet Midi. Sangria pebbled, Crimson Red Fiore, and Lilac pebbled:
> 
> The following mock-ups illustrate the color placements. Unfortunately, I don’t use a robust Photoshop app, just the Edit function on my iPhone. I will not manually color the photos with my finger on my iPhone screen because it would end up being a visual assault.
> 
> Perhaps this attempt can become a group project if someone with more technical skills would volunteer to complete the mock-ups.



Juliet in Sangria pebbled, Crimson red fiore, Lilac pebbled


----------



## Aminu

Juliet in Dark Magenta fiore, Purple nappa


----------



## Aminu

Juliet in Deep Red fiore, Carmin nappa


----------



## tenKrat

@Aminu You did a wonderful job photoshopping those Juliets!  

The other two color combinations you created look great. Marco has several beautiful purples and reds that one could really come up with quite a few combinations. 

Thank you for working on these awesome photos, Aminu.


----------



## tenKrat

@Aminu What app do you use?


----------



## Aminu

tenKrat said:


> @Aminu What app do you use?


Photoshop Elements - on my Mac


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Here are the template photos:
> View attachment 4693697
> 
> View attachment 4693699


Girl you have such a creative eye!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

For anyone who has a full-size Selene, how do you find the strap drop, and how do you find the bag hangs on you overall? Particularly if you are petite? I am considering asking Marco to shorten the strap drop by about an inch, mainly so that the bag down not hang as long on me. I feel like if it's not so long on me, it might not look quite so big on me. For ease of being able to reach in and get things out while it's on my shoulder, I also don't want it to hang longer than I can comfortably reach into and grab something from the bottom (I'm not sure if that makes sense). But, I'm just not sure...

The standard drop is 9.8", and I thought I'd have it shortened to 9".  Shortening the strap drop by ~1" should be fine as far as carrying it goes. It looks like the Neverfull strap drops are 8.5", and I have no issues with those. But I'm having concerns that it make the bag look out of proportion or that I'd regret it for some reason. I can't quite pin point exactly what my apprehensions are - I'm just worried about regretting it. Also, I feel like the difference of an inch or so can make more of a difference than it sounds, but I don't actually *know* that and I'm not sure if it will actually be enough of a visual difference to be worth it. Thoughts?


----------



## Aminu

dramaprincess713 said:


> For anyone who has a full-size Selene, how do you find the strap drop, and how do you find the bag hangs on you overall? Particularly if you are petite? I am considering asking Marco to shorten the strap drop by about an inch, mainly so that the bag down not hang as long on me. I feel like if it's not so long on me, it might not look quite so big on me. For ease of being able to reach in and get things out while it's on my shoulder, I also don't want it to hang longer than I can comfortably reach into and grab something from the bottom (I'm not sure if that makes sense). But, I'm just not sure...
> 
> The standard drop is 9.8", and I thought I'd have it shortened to 9".  Shortening the strap drop by ~1" should be fine as far as carrying it goes. It looks like the Neverfull strap drops are 8.5", and I have no issues with those. But I'm having concerns that it make the bag look out of proportion or that I'd regret it for some reason. I can't quite pin point exactly what my apprehensions are - I'm just worried about regretting it. Also, I feel like the difference of an inch or so can make more of a difference than it sounds, but I don't actually *know* that and I'm not sure if it will actually be enough of a visual difference to be worth it. Thoughts?


I understand your apprehension - it's hard to know how these modifications will affect the look and feel of the bag. Could you create a 2D mockup - perhaps something as simple as a piece of cardboard cut to size with a string handle?! It could give you a sense of the proportions and strap drop.


----------



## tenKrat

Aminu said:


> Juliet in Deep Red fiore, Carmin nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693924


I really like this color combination, too. The mix of the smooth and pebbled textures is appealing. I have Carmin nappa in a Zhoe, and it is a pretty medium shade of purple. It looks fantastic with the Deep Red Fiore.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Girl you have such a creative eye!!


I enjoy moving the color swatches from the MM website in my mind.  They’re like puzzle pieces, match the ones that look best together.


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> I understand your apprehension - it's hard to know how these modifications will affect the look and feel of the bag. Could you create a 2D mockup - perhaps something as simple as a piece of cardboard cut to size with a string handle?! It could give you a sense of the proportions and strap drop.


I do this all the time. I make paper mockups of bags with string for handles. It's the only way I can get a good idea of the size.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I really like this color combination, too. The mix of the smooth and pebbled textures is appealing. I have Carmin nappa in a Zhoe, and it is a pretty medium shade of purple. It looks fantastic with the Deep Red Fiore.


I love the Carmin nappa shade and your zoe combo. I'm trying to get better at experimenting with color blocking. This is one of those shades I have thought about with other colors.


----------



## TotinScience

Aminu said:


> Juliet in Dark Magenta fiore, Purple nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693918


I like this one the most. Typically, not a fan of combining reds and purples


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> *AFRICA RT LEATHER AVAILABILITY*
> 
> After seeing @tenKrat gorgeous orange Africa RT leather bag I asked Marco what leather he has left.
> Here is the list and he is offering *10% off *on any order of this leather.



Thanks for posting this! I have committed to a Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. Little Athena has been on my mind ever since I saw @ohmisseevee's in Port Merinos.

@Aminu you are so good at photoshop! They're all unique and lovely in their own ways, but this is my favourite.


Aminu said:


> Juliet in Dark Magenta fiore, Purple nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693918


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I like this one the most. Typically, not a fan of combining reds and purples


 I am a boring one color gal, but I enjoy seeing these experiments.


----------



## Aminu

TotinScience said:


> I like this one the most. Typically, not a fan of combining reds and purples



Thanks @Cleda 

I like the dark magenta and purple combo the best too. I wear a lot of bright and patterned clothing, so tend to prefer solid colour handbags myself. I once had a casual tote from Fossil in a soft pebbled leather, that was a combination of sunshine yellow and ivory, with tan handles and base - I loved that bag - it was the epitome of Summer! I may try to recreate it one day (in stiffer leather though, I hated the slouchiness!)


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> Juliet in Deep Red fiore, Carmin nappa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693924


Wow, I should have employed your services when I was ordering my little Valerie! This is so helpful. My photoshop skills are minimal.


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> Thanks @Cleda
> 
> I like the dark magenta and purple combo the best too. I wear a lot of bright and patterned clothing, so tend to prefer solid colour handbags myself. I once had a casual tote from Fossil in a soft pebbled leather, that was a combination of sunshine yellow and ivory, with tan handles and base - I loved that bag - it was the epitome of Summer! I may try to recreate it one day (in stiffer leather though, I hated the slouchiness!)


Me, too! something pleasing about these two colors together. I could see a dark taupe on the zipper flap and top handle base.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am a boring one color gal, but I enjoy seeing these experiments.


So am I. I love seeing all these color blocks but as Marco so diplomatically said to me you are a one color bag customer. You can admire these other bags but I would not recommend you get one.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> So am I. I love seeing all these color blocks but as Marco so diplomatically said to me you are a one color bag customer. You can admire these other bags but I would not recommend you get one.


He knows us well!! THat is cute


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> For anyone who has a full-size Selene, how do you find the strap drop, and how do you find the bag hangs on you overall? Particularly if you are petite? I am considering asking Marco to shorten the strap drop by about an inch, mainly so that the bag down not hang as long on me. I feel like if it's not so long on me, it might not look quite so big on me. For ease of being able to reach in and get things out while it's on my shoulder, I also don't want it to hang longer than I can comfortably reach into and grab something from the bottom (I'm not sure if that makes sense). But, I'm just not sure...
> 
> The standard drop is 9.8", and I thought I'd have it shortened to 9".  Shortening the strap drop by ~1" should be fine as far as carrying it goes. It looks like the Neverfull strap drops are 8.5", and I have no issues with those. But I'm having concerns that it make the bag look out of proportion or that I'd regret it for some reason. I can't quite pin point exactly what my apprehensions are - I'm just worried about regretting it. Also, I feel like the difference of an inch or so can make more of a difference than it sounds, but I don't actually *know* that and I'm not sure if it will actually be enough of a visual difference to be worth it. Thoughts?


The Selene is well designed and the straps are wide enough that it is easy to get things out of the bag while it is still on your shoulder. I originally thought the default handle drop was a bit too long but it is really is very comfortable. I'm about 5'4 and I have the Selene at the default handle drop and with it 1" shorter. I don't find that it looks different or feels different. I say go for making the straps' handle drop shorter as this is obviously something that you mind a lot. It will just stay on your mind every time you use the bag if you keep it at the default handle drop length.


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> For anyone who has a full-size Selene, how do you find the strap drop, and how do you find the bag hangs on you overall? Particularly if you are petite? I am considering asking Marco to shorten the strap drop by about an inch, mainly so that the bag down not hang as long on me. I feel like if it's not so long on me, it might not look quite so big on me. For ease of being able to reach in and get things out while it's on my shoulder, I also don't want it to hang longer than I can comfortably reach into and grab something from the bottom (I'm not sure if that makes sense). But, I'm just not sure...
> 
> The standard drop is 9.8", and I thought I'd have it shortened to 9".  Shortening the strap drop by ~1" should be fine as far as carrying it goes. It looks like the Neverfull strap drops are 8.5", and I have no issues with those. But I'm having concerns that it make the bag look out of proportion or that I'd regret it for some reason. I can't quite pin point exactly what my apprehensions are - I'm just worried about regretting it. Also, I feel like the difference of an inch or so can make more of a difference than it sounds, but I don't actually *know* that and I'm not sure if it will actually be enough of a visual difference to be worth it. Thoughts?


I had Marco make my full-sized Selene with handles like the Soulmate that are adjustable. That is an option if you aren't sure exactly how long you want the handles to be.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Aminu said:


> I understand your apprehension - it's hard to know how these modifications will affect the look and feel of the bag. Could you create a 2D mockup - perhaps something as simple as a piece of cardboard cut to size with a string handle?! It could give you a sense of the proportions and strap drop.





djfmn said:


> I do this all the time. I make paper mockups of bags with string for handles. It's the only way I can get a good idea of the size.



Thanks! For some reason, I struggle to get a good sense with 2-D mockups (both in making them and also getting a real sense of things with them), but I tried comparing measurements with bags I already own, and that seemed to help a little. I decided to go for it, and also decided to shorten the drop of my Victoria to a 10-10.5" drop. 



orchidmyst said:


> The Selene is well designed and the straps are wide enough that it is easy to get things out of the bag while it is still on your shoulder. I originally thought the default handle drop was a bit too long but it is really is very comfortable. I'm about 5'4 and I have the Selene at the default handle drop and with it 1" shorter. I don't find that it looks different or feels different. I say go for making the straps' handle drop shorter as this is obviously something that you mind a lot. It will just stay on your mind every time you use the bag if you keep it at the default handle drop length.


Thank you! I decided to go for it, but your experience is reassuring!



coach943 said:


> I had Marco make my full-sized Selene with handles like the Soulmate that are adjustable. That is an option if you aren't sure exactly how long you want the handles to be.


I thought about that, but I didn't want the extra weight I've heard the Soulmate handle have. I decided to just go ahead and have them shortened.


----------



## tenKrat

We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.

My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665


I  change every day, but I always have because I love to do it.  And I like your bag. I recently ordered a Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  My vacchetta Juliet midi is aging so beautifully and when I got it out, I decided that I need another in that fabulous leather.  I had a Zhoe and sold it and have regretted it ever since. And I only have one bag in vacchetta, so that was a draw as well.


----------



## Monaliceke

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665


We are also lockdown in Belgium since Wednesday. It’s really necessary as the cases have increased within a week from 300+ to 2800+ today. Let’s stay safely in confinement and hope we will defeat this crisis soon. Take care everyone!


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665


Wonderful color and leather mix on this Zhoe Legend! Glad you are staying safe and still enjoying your bags. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I  change every day, but I always have because I love to do it.  And I like your bag. I recently ordered a Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  My vacchetta Juliet midi is aging so beautifully and when I got it out, I decided that I need another in that fabulous leather.  I had a Zhoe and sold it and have regretted it ever since. And I only have one bag in vacchetta, so that was a draw as well.


River Blue Vachetta is a stunning leather. I have plans for adding it back into my collection in a bit. It's a true classic IMO. Of course I am weak for vachetta - having bags in black, red, sauro tan, and green.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665


Great idea -- the only place we go is for walks with the dog on the local golf course or in the woods. I've been wearing different bags for each walk. Today is our "big" outing to the grocery store and to distant-chat with neighbors to see how people are doing, and I have to select a bag for that  It helps me feel a bit more human and happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Wonderful color and leather mix on this Zhoe Legend! Glad you are staying safe and still enjoying your bags.
> 
> 
> River Blue Vachetta is a stunning leather. I have plans for adding it back into my collection in a bit. It's a true classic IMO. Of course I am weak for vachetta - having bags in black, red, sauro tan, and green.


I dubbed it the queen of MM’s leather back in 2017. I have not changed my mind!!!


----------



## VanBod1525

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665


Gorgeous bag. You need to hold onto the small things that keep life relatively normal. Today I am rocking my mahogany vachetta Zhoe Legend. What a great bag.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> We’ve sheltered in place since last weekend. The only place we travel to is the grocery store, and we make it a quick trip. We go outdoors whenever we can for exercise. Even though, for now, there is no place I must go, I will try to change my handbag everyday to break the monotony of staying home. Stay well, MM friends.
> 
> My BOTD, Zhoe Legend in river blue and bordeaux vacchetta:
> View attachment 4694665





southernbelle43 said:


> I  change every day, but I always have because I love to do it.  And I like your bag. I recently ordered a Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  My vacchetta Juliet midi is aging so beautifully and when I got it out, I decided that I need another in that fabulous leather.  I had a Zhoe and sold it and have regretted it ever since. And I only have one bag in vacchetta, so that was a draw as well.



I've been working from home since mid-last week, and haven't let the apartment (except for dog walks) since Monday. Not going to work or teaching or taking classes has REALLY put a damper on my bag use! I usually only take my keys when we take the dog for a walk because he can get a bit crazy, so I try carry as little as possible as I usually need to carry the dog for a bit. I had to go to the post office today, and normally I'd only shove my keys and phone in my pocket as it's walking distance, but I've been itching to use my new red bag, so I did (even though it was only a 10-minute excursion).

Are you changing your bags even if you are not going out anywhere? While there any many many more serious things all that is going on has me thinking about, one thing it has made me think about it how much my bag use is dependent on going to work. It makes me think that if I even do get a work-from-home job as I hope to someday, a lot of my collection may just sit around unused. 

That River Blue is beautiful. I'm a sucker for a good blue bag!


----------



## Aminu

I've only left the house 3 times in the last 10 days - to get supplies and go for short walks. I'm not using any of my bags, I don't want them to potentially get contaminated. I stuff my phone and keys into one pocket and my bank card in another - then disinfect everything when I get home. I am surprised at how freeing it feels to walk around without a bag - I guess there's always a small concern in the back of my mind that it could get stolen, so I'm quite protective over them. Currently, my mind is so focused on avoiding people and germs, and tracking down necessary supplies, I really don't need anything else to worry about.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I've been working from home since mid-last week, and haven't let the apartment (except for dog walks) since Monday. Not going to work or teaching or taking classes has REALLY put a damper on my bag use! I usually only take my keys when we take the dog for a walk because he can get a bit crazy, so I try carry as little as possible as I usually need to carry the dog for a bit. I had to go to the post office today, and normally I'd only shove my keys and phone in my pocket as it's walking distance, but I've been itching to use my new red bag, so I did (even though it was only a 10-minute excursion).
> 
> Are you changing your bags even if you are not going out anywhere? While there any many many more serious things all that is going on has me thinking about, one thing it has made me think about it how much my bag use is dependent on going to work. It makes me think that if I even do get a work-from-home job as I hope to someday, a lot of my collection may just sit around unused.
> 
> That River Blue is beautiful. I'm a sucker for a good blue bag!


I think it is important to keep as normal a routine as possible for good mental health. So I put on my make up every day, change to a new purse, style my hair and go on.  I will confess that half way through the day the bra may come off, lol.  Sorry guys who read this, you will not understand.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I think it is important to keep as normal a routine as possible for good mental health. So I put on my make up every day, change to a new purse, style my hair and go on.  I will confess that half way through the day the bra may come off, lol.  Sorry guys who read this, you will not understand.



I've been in a weird half-place the past week - not staying in my pajamas all day, but also not changing into "real" clothes either (ex: sweatpants or leggings instead of actual pants or jeans), and no makeup or hair effort. I've been feeling like there isn't a point I making the effort because I'm not leaving the house, but I'm starting to feel like I need to step it up a bit - purely for good mental health, as you say. I have been making an effort to keep up some sort of flexibility and conditioning routine, but it has been far too easy to fall into a slump!


----------



## djfmn

pdxhb said:


> Wonderful color and leather mix on this Zhoe Legend! Glad you are staying safe and still enjoying your bags.
> 
> 
> River Blue Vachetta is a stunning leather. I have plans for adding it back into my collection in a bit. It's a true classic IMO. Of course I am weak for vachetta - having bags in black, red, sauro tan, and green.


I have a river blue vachetta little tulipano. They came from two different dye lots and they look a little different but it adds to the charm of the Little Tulipano. I bought the inner first and then decided a year later that I wanted an outer. Marco said he couldn't match it because the dye lots were different. I said I really did not mind the difference between the inner river blue vachetta Little Tulipano and the outer bag being a little different. I love this bag. I also have a sauro tan vachetta Daphne one that I landed up with through a weird sale/trade. A friend of mine bought the sauro tan vachetta Daphne and it was sent to me because she was out of town for 6 weeks. She loved my crystal pink Daphne and thought she would love the vachetta. When she got back and picked up the bag she decided it was not the right bag for her. She had seen me carry my Zhoe Legends and knew that I had 3 of them all in different shades of blue. She asked if she could trade the Daphne for one of my Zhoe Legends. Having 3 of them all in blue I said I would be fine with her taking one of the Zhoe Legends. Hence I landed up with the Daphne in sauro tan vachetta. I also have an almond cuoio toscano Little Athena and Marco told me that CT leather is a lighter version of vachetta. I consider my CT also a vachetta bag. I love all 3 of them. I am also super excited to get a verona bag. My next bag on order is bordeaux verona in the midi Modena.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a river blue vachetta little tulipano. They came from two different dye lots and they look a little different but it adds to the charm of the Little Tulipano. I bought the inner first and then decided a year later that I wanted an outer. Marco said he couldn't match it because the dye lots were different. I said I really did not mind the difference between the inner river blue vachetta Little Tulipano and the outer bag being a little different. I love this bag. I also have a sauro tan vachetta Daphne one that I landed up with through a weird sale/trade. A friend of mine bought the sauro tan vachetta Daphne and it was sent to me because she was out of town for 6 weeks. She loved my crystal pink Daphne and thought she would love the vachetta. When she got back and picked up the bag she decided it was not the right bag for her. She had seen me carry my Zhoe Legends and knew that I had 3 of them all in different shades of blue. She asked if she could trade the Daphne for one of my Zhoe Legends. Having 3 of them all in blue I said I would be fine with her taking one of the Zhoe Legends. Hence I landed up with the Daphne in sauro tan vachetta. I also have an almond cuoio toscano Little Athena and Marco told me that CT leather is a lighter version of vachetta. I consider my CT also a vachetta bag. I love all 3 of them. I am also super excited to get a verona bag. My next bag on order is bordeaux verona in the midi Modena.


Well vacchetta is the queen of leathers, but Verona is the one that has my heart.


----------



## christinemliu

I have also been sheltering in place for almost 10 days. My little prize to myself for making it through so far was to add a Little Penelope to my current Massaccesi order. I want one in all the leathers I missed...Marco doesn't need a lot to make one so he had enough chocolate Verona. But now, I want one in river blue vacchetta...I am glad we can still escape with handbags for a little bit.
@BittyMonkey, do you have an update on your health? I was wondering how you are doing.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Surprise. No shipping notice but grey Flor Diana showed up today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645470
> View attachment 4645471


@Kylacove Curious about the length of the handles of Diana can you wear this on your shoulder or optionally hand hold this Diana?


----------



## Kylacove

I can wear on the shoulder, but plan to wear mostly crossbody and use shorter handles for hand carry.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> I have a river blue vachetta little tulipano. They came from two different dye lots and they look a little different but it adds to the charm of the Little Tulipano. I bought the inner first and then decided a year later that I wanted an outer. Marco said he couldn't match it because the dye lots were different. I said I really did not mind the difference between the inner river blue vachetta Little Tulipano and the outer bag being a little different. I love this bag. I also have a sauro tan vachetta Daphne one that I landed up with through a weird sale/trade. A friend of mine bought the sauro tan vachetta Daphne and it was sent to me because she was out of town for 6 weeks. She loved my crystal pink Daphne and thought she would love the vachetta. When she got back and picked up the bag she decided it was not the right bag for her. She had seen me carry my Zhoe Legends and knew that I had 3 of them all in different shades of blue. She asked if she could trade the Daphne for one of my Zhoe Legends. Having 3 of them all in blue I said I would be fine with her taking one of the Zhoe Legends. Hence I landed up with the Daphne in sauro tan vachetta. I also have an almond cuoio toscano Little Athena and Marco told me that CT leather is a lighter version of vachetta. I consider my CT also a vachetta bag. I love all 3 of them. I am also super excited to get a verona bag. My next bag on order is bordeaux verona in the midi Modena.


That's good to hear about CT. I have wondered - perhaps worth a try! 
I think you are going to love that bordeaux verona - verona leather is wonderful and in particular the saturated colors have an unusual depth to them.



southernbelle43 said:


> Well vacchetta is the queen of leathers, but Verona is the one that has my heart.


I literally am split between the two. Verona is so wearable and the texture is rich.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> *Are you changing your bags even if you are not going out anywhere? *


Yes.  

I create a moment of happiness in this uncertain, anxious time.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Well vacchetta is the queen of leathers, but Verona is the one that has my heart.


Vacchetta is my favorite leather. But, Verona is the only other leather, for me, that could dethrone the Queen. My first experience with Verona is my Siena Midi, which only its top portion is bluette and black Verona.  That leather is *amazing*. I’d like to eventually order a handbag entirely made in Verona.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> I think it is important to keep as normal a routine as possible for good mental health. So I put on my make up every day, change to a new purse, style my hair and go on.  I will confess that half way through the day the bra may come off, lol.  Sorry guys who read this, you will not understand.


LOL, I am the same, though am wfh for the foreseeable I put on matching underwear and one of my usual work dresses before sitting down at my computer  but once the working day is done, it’s comfy top and leggings and no bra!


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> LOL, I am the same, though am wfh for the foreseeable I put on matching underwear and one of my usual work dresses before sitting down at my computer  but once the working day is done, it’s comfy top and leggings and no bra!


Way to go!!  That is so healthy.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> Yes.
> 
> I create a moment of happiness in this uncertain, anxious time.


I fully support anything we can do for moments of happiness!


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Vacchetta is my favorite leather. But, Verona is the only other leather, for me, that could dethrone the Queen. My first experience with Verona is my Siena Midi, which only its top portion is bluette and black Verona.  That leather is *amazing*. I’d like to eventually order a handbag entirely made in Verona.


I do wish for some more colours in Verona. Navy! And wine/ burgundy (the bordeaux on offer looks very red to me)


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I do wish for some more colours in Verona. Navy! And wine/ burgundy (the bordeaux on offer looks very red to me)


I think verona in more colors would be really popular. The bordeaux is definitely a red leather and I am selecting that leather to replace an amaranto pebbled red leather midi Selene. I love red leather bags so I am wanting a dark deep red leather in verona. I am hoping the verona is a deeper red than amaranto pebbled. I find red handbags are very versatile but it is definitely a personal choice.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Vacchetta is my favorite leather. But, Verona is the only other leather, for me, that could dethrone the Queen. My first experience with Verona is my Siena Midi, which only its top portion is bluette and black Verona.  That leather is *amazing*. I’d like to eventually order a handbag entirely made in Verona.


Verona was the leather of my 2nd bag from MM. It snowballed from there. I really recommend the dark taupe and mud verona as they are great neutrals that would match any color in your wardrobe.


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> Verona was the leather of my 2nd bag from MM. It snowballed from there. I really recommend the dark taupe and mud verona as they are great neutrals that would match any color in your wardrobe.


I wish I could learn to like more of the neutrals...
My neutral colours are black, dark grey and navy. 

My non-neutrals are deep / dark jewel colours.
No pastels. No pretty, bright colours.
I am so narrow minded


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I think verona in more colors would be really popular. The bordeaux is definitely a red leather and I am selecting that leather to replace an amaranto pebbled red leather midi Selene. I love red leather bags so I am wanting a dark deep red leather in verona. I am hoping the verona is a deeper red than amaranto pebbled. I find red handbags are very versatile but it is definitely a personal choice.


I don't have the amaranto leather, but I would say that it is deeper. My bordeaux Verona midi Juliet is definitely a darker hue than the amaranto bags I see online.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Verona was the leather of my 2nd bag from MM. It snowballed from there. I really recommend the dark taupe and mud verona as they are great neutrals that would match any color in your wardrobe.


Mud is THE perfect neutral..


----------



## AliceWondered

I’m intrigued by all the Verona love! I can see from the pics that it has appealing texture variations, but what are the other properties that make it so great in person?


Also, I am plotting my next MM purchase, which will likely be in a lighter colour, such as beige, cream, pale blue, or grey. For those who have experience with light colours in MM leathers, what have you found in regards to things like marking and colour transfer? Are there particular ones you would recommend, or warn against as particularly high maintenance?


----------



## southernbelle43

Verona is chewy, robust and earthy. There is something about the way it feels.  Hopefully someone else can be more articulate.  I am not sure how else to describe it. Mud verona is also the lightest color I have had and there has never been a problem with staining or dye transfer.  The leather I have heard the most about with dye transfer problems is tuscania in a light color.


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> I don't have the amaranto leather, but I would say that it is deeper. My bordeaux Verona midi Juliet is definitely a darker hue than the amaranto bags I see online.



I have the amaranto leather and I haven't seen one picture that shows it's real hue.  The camera always reads it as lighter or more vivid.


----------



## BittyMonkey

christinemliu said:


> I have also been sheltering in place for almost 10 days. My little prize to myself for making it through so far was to add a Little Penelope to my current Massaccesi order. I want one in all the leathers I missed...Marco doesn't need a lot to make one so he had enough chocolate Verona. But now, I want one in river blue vacchetta...I am glad we can still escape with handbags for a little bit.
> @BittyMonkey, do you have an update on your health? I was wondering how you are doing.


Oh thank you for caring! I never got results one way or the other. I guess it doesn’t matter. I am getting better and I am back to running, although my stamina has been destroyed. Still I feel lucky.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh thank you for caring! I never got results one way or the other. I guess it doesn’t matter. I am getting better and I am back to running, although my stamina has been destroyed. Still I feel lucky.



So glad to hear you're better!  Been thinking about you and wondering how you are.  I hope every day you feel even better.


----------



## AliceWondered

southernbelle43 said:


> Verona is chewy, robust and earthy. There is something about the way it feels.  Hopefully someone else can be more articulate.  I am not sure how else to describe it. Mud verona is also the lightest color I have had and there has never been a problem with staining or dye transfer.  The leather I have heard the most about with dye transfer problems is tuscania in a light color.



Chewy, robust and earthy are fantastic descriptors! Thank you!


----------



## girliegirl

All this love for Verona! I ordered the Star backpack in Verona and can’t wait to get it


----------



## pdxhb

AliceWondered said:


> I’m intrigued by all the Verona love! I can see from the pics that it has appealing texture variations, but what are the other properties that make it so great in person?
> 
> 
> Also, I am plotting my next MM purchase, which will likely be in a lighter colour, such as beige, cream, pale blue, or grey. For those who have experience with light colours in MM leathers, what have you found in regards to things like marking and colour transfer? Are there particular ones you would recommend, or warn against as particularly high maintenance?


I find the surface to be super durable - great for every day bags. It's also lightweight, compared to my other favorites vachetta and pebbled.


----------



## pdxhb

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh thank you for caring! I never got results one way or the other. I guess it doesn’t matter. I am getting better and I am back to running, although my stamina has been destroyed. Still I feel lucky.


Glad you are feeling better / on the mend. Scary to think about how unknown and yet distributed this virus is. 
I hope all are staying in and safe as much as possible - even if it does mean sorting through your bags *again*. (like that's ever a bad thing)


----------



## orchidmyst

I agree that Mud Verona is the perfect neutral whereas Dark Taupe Verona is a bit more on the cool side.
I was not into neutral color bags before getting these 2 Verona leathers ones.
I only got these because I really love Verona leather and it was such a great surprise.

Theia in Dark Taupe Verona here


Tulipano in Mud Verona


Both bags together



The texture of Verona leather really feels nice. I like touching and feeling the leather whenever I'm using a Verona leather bag. The variations in the leather are natural and are not stamped like some pebbled leather. It's thick and hard wearing so even if you're tough on your bags, it does not show wear & tear easily. I really recommend Verona leather.

Here's my Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona that shows the leather nicely.


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> I wish I could learn to like more of the neutrals...
> My neutral colours are black, dark grey and navy.
> 
> My non-neutrals are deep / dark jewel colours.
> No pastels. No pretty, bright colours.
> I am so narrow minded


Not narrow minded at all - you just know what works for you! I 'Dress My Truth' and only wear bright tints as they suit my energy type. My neutrals are navy, dark brown, white and gold!


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> Not narrow minded at all - you just know what works for you! I 'Dress My Truth' and only wear bright tints as they suit my energy type. My neutrals are navy, dark brown, white and gold!


Hi Aminu,
You inspired me to check out Dressing My Truth. Never heard about it except in your posts. Well, after some googling I have concluded that the theory seems to fit me, I appear to be a type 3 in both personality and in colour choices! Fascinating. I think I need to continue googling,- could do with some make-up tips...


----------



## Aminu

Fancyfree said:


> Hi Aminu,
> You inspired me to check out Dressing My Truth. Never heard about it except in your posts. Well, after some googling I have concluded that the theory seems to fit me, I appear to be a type 3 in both personality and in colour choices! Fascinating. I think I need to continue googling,- could do with some make-up tips...


It truly is a fascinating system, based on energy profiling rather than personality typing or colour analysis, and has helped me understand myself and others better as well as curate a wardrobe of clothes and accessories that support me in presenting myself authentically. The Dressing Your Truth online course is free and once you buy the Style Kit (featuring colour palettes and patterns for each type), you can join the official Facebook group for your Type. I often post OOTDs (Outfits of the Day) on the Type 1 FB page that include my latest Massaccesi bag and I'm always recommending MM on there! 

FYI: Marco is a Type 2!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh thank you for caring! I never got results one way or the other. I guess it doesn’t matter. I am getting better and I am back to running, although my stamina has been destroyed. Still I feel lucky.


So pleased to hear that you are on the mend. I had been wondering what the outcome was. Take care of yourself and take it slow. Be careful with the running and take time to rest your body. I used to be an ultra marathon runner races of 50 miles and greater. I loved to run all the time unfortunately it took a toll on my body. Running 120 miles a week for weeks on end training for races will do that to you. I stopped running about 4 years ago now I bike and walk and play tennis and I just started to learn to play golf. Really pleased you are getting better. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> The texture of Verona leather really feels nice. I like touching and feeling the leather whenever I'm using a Verona leather bag.


I do as well.  I fell in love with the color first, but when I got it the feel of it sealed the deal. for me.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> So pleased to hear that you are on the mend. I had been wondering what the outcome was. Take care of yourself and take it slow. Be careful with the running and take time to rest your body. I used to be an ultra marathon runner races of 50 miles and greater. I loved to run all the time unfortunately it took a toll on my body. Running 120 miles a week for weeks on end training for races will do that to you. I stopped running about 4 years ago now I bike and walk and play tennis and I just started to learn to play golf. Really pleased you are getting better. Stay safe and healthy.


I had been alternating biking and running and weightlifting at the gym. I lost 4 real pounds because I was not hungry at all and completely uninterested in food. Of course now I'm gaining it back, so I'm back to outside running. I never got to ultra levels - I think 30 miles a week was the max I ever did, and more realistically 20-25. I'm not doing any intervals, just trying to get slow recovery miles in. I also have a home gym so I can do some weights but not at all like I could do at the gym. Ugh.

Anyway to stay on topic...the only bag I have coming is my taupe Angel. I want to help Marco but I am not working right now.


----------



## ajamy

deleted, picture failed to load


----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> One of the advantages of working from home is being able to take a pic  of my latest order on a bright sunny day that shows colours true to life:


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> I had been alternating biking and running and weightlifting at the gym. I lost 4 real pounds because I was not hungry at all and completely uninterested in food. Of course now I'm gaining it back, so I'm back to outside running. I never got to ultra levels - I think 30 miles a week was the max I ever did, and more realistically 20-25. I'm not doing any intervals, just trying to get slow recovery miles in. I also have a home gym so I can do some weights but not at all like I could do at the gym. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway to stay on topic...the only bag I have coming is my taupe Angel. I want to help Marco but I am not working right now.


So happy that you are feeling better, @BittyMonkey!


----------



## tenKrat

AliceWondered said:


> I’m intrigued by all the Verona love! I can see from the pics that it has appealing texture variations, but what are the other properties that make it so great in person?
> 
> 
> Also, I am plotting my next MM purchase, which will likely be in a lighter colour, such as beige, cream, pale blue, or grey. For those who have experience with light colours in MM leathers, what have you found in regards to things like marking and colour transfer? Are there particular ones you would recommend, or warn against as particularly high maintenance?


The best adjective for Verona is robust, just as @southernbelle43 described. I find its imperfect texture lovely and perfect.

My pearl grey pebbled Minerva Midi is durable. Of course, I’m mindful not to wear dark denim after it got color transfer once. Luckily, it came off easily when I lightly spot cleaned it with a dampened Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. 

I have a light beige nappa Little Athena and a light beige merinos Grande Aura. Both still look great, but I do take care to avoid dark denim, and I avoid placing the bags on dirty surfaces.  If I have time, I’ll wipe down the bag with a clean damp white microfiber cloth.  Marco’s high quality leathers are durable, but the nature of lighter colors requires extra care.


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4695758


Nice!  What leathers and colors?


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Oh thank you for caring! I never got results one way or the other. I guess it doesn’t matter. I am getting better and I am back to running, although my stamina has been destroyed. Still I feel lucky.


Very good news that you are getting better!



orchidmyst said:


> I agree that Mud Verona is the perfect neutral whereas Dark Taupe Verona is a bit more on the cool side.
> I was not into neutral color bags before getting these 2 Verona leathers ones.
> I only got these because I really love Verona leather and it was such a great surprise.
> Theia in Dark Taupe Verona here
> View attachment 4695660
> 
> Tulipano in Mud Verona
> View attachment 4695662
> 
> Both bags together
> View attachment 4695661
> 
> The texture of Verona leather really feels nice. I like touching and feeling the leather whenever I'm using a Verona leather bag. The variations in the leather are natural and are not stamped like some pebbled leather. It's thick and hard wearing so even if you're tough on your bags, it does not show wear & tear easily. I really recommend Verona leather.
> Here's my Phoebe in Dark Amethyst Verona that shows the leather nicely.
> View attachment 4695663


Wow!!! I love your beautiful Verona bags, but I think this is the first Tulipano I have seen in Verona. It totally gives a different feel to the style and I dig it. I want to reach through the screen, pet the leather, and carry the Tulipano!


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> Not narrow minded at all - you just know what works for you! I 'Dress My Truth' and only wear bright tints as they suit my energy type. My neutrals are navy, dark brown, white and gold!


Are you a type 1, then?

Edit: just saw your post further down in the thread. I just started reading about this system. I'm currently taking an online image analysis class (as one does, when one finally has time to do such things) but I ran across the Dressing your Truth videos and website. I find the facial analysis stuff fascinating. I think I'm either a Type 1 (which I tested as) or a Type 4.


----------



## Kimbashop

girliegirl said:


> All this love for Verona! I ordered the Star backpack in Verona and can’t wait to get it


Another love letter to Verona. It was my first MM leather. It is remarkably durable and pliable. I love the color variation that naturally occurs with this leather. It's a leather with a lot of "movement," if that makes sense.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4695758


That is a gorgeous Victoria. What color? Love the tassel addition, too.


----------



## AliceWondered

pdxhb said:


> I find the surface to be super durable - great for every day bags. It's also lightweight, compared to my other favorites vachetta and pebbled.



Thank you. Durability and comparatively lightweight sounds great!



orchidmyst said:


> The texture of Verona leather really feels nice. I like touching and feeling the leather whenever I'm using a Verona leather bag. The variations in the leather are natural and are not stamped like some pebbled leather. It's thick and hard wearing so even if you're tough on your bags, it does not show wear & tear easily. I really recommend Verona leather.



Your MM collection is gorgeous! The pics, and your description are very helpful for getting a sense of it. I am a tactile person when it comes to the things I wear and carry, so knowing that it has a pleasing hand-feel is good. 



tenKrat said:


> The best adjective for Verona is robust, just as @southernbelle43 described. I find its imperfect texture lovely and perfect.
> 
> My pearl grey pebbled Minerva Midi is durable. Of course, I’m mindful not to wear dark denim after it got color transfer once. Luckily, it came off easily when I lightly spot cleaned it with a dampened Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.
> 
> I have a light beige nappa Little Athena and a light beige merinos Grande Aura. Both still look great, but I do take care to avoid dark denim, and I avoid placing the bags on dirty surfaces.  If I have time, I’ll wipe down the bag with a clean damp white microfiber cloth.  Marco’s high quality leathers are durable, but the nature of lighter colors requires extra care.



Thank you for your answer. I have never bought a “nice” bag in a lighter leather, being nervous about dye transfer because I wear mostly darker  clothes and a lot of denim, and like to carry bags crossbody. I would love a bag in Arctic Nappa or the light beige, but hesitate because I worry I wouldn’t carry it much if I had to reserve it for certain lighter outfits.


----------



## Aminu

Kimbashop said:


> Are you a type 1, then?
> 
> Edit: just saw your post further down in the thread. I just started reading about this system. I'm currently taking an online image analysis class (as one does, when one finally has time to do such things) but I ran across the Dressing your Truth videos and website. I find the facial analysis stuff fascinating. I think I'm either a Type 1 (which I tested as) or a Type 4.


Yes I'm a Type 1, with a Secondary 4. So I'm 1/4. (Actually I'd say my 'lineup' is 1/4/2/3!) We're all a combination of all the Types, but we lead with a Dominant energy that's apparent in the way we think, talk and move through life. It doesn't change, we're born that way. Most people find incorporating elements from their Secondary helps them refine their unique style. The book 'It's Just My Nature' is very helpful in identifying the traits, but the best typing tool is facial profiling, which can be hard to do when you're still figuring it all out. Did you find the free online Beginners Course? There's so much content - perfect for all the weeks of self-isolating ahead!


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> Yes I'm a Type 1, with a Secondary 4. So I'm 1/4. (Actually I'd say my 'lineup' is 1/4/2/3!) We're all a combination of all the Types, but we lead with a Dominant energy that's apparent in the way we think, talk and move through life. It doesn't change, we're born that way. Most people find incorporating elements from their Secondary helps them refine their unique style. The book 'It's Just My Nature' is very helpful in identifying the traits, but the best typing tool is facial profiling, which can be hard to do when you're still figuring it all out. Did you find the free online Beginners Course? There's so much content - perfect for all the weeks of self-isolating ahead!


I did find the beginner's course and watched it. It was fun and interesting to navigate through, especially during these times. It really is hard to profile your own face -- and so interesting to watch her type others' faces. I would guess that my profile is very similar to yours. 

So, do you find certain MM bags fit your "truth"?


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I think it is important to keep as normal a routine as possible for good mental health. So I put on my make up every day, change to a new purse, style my hair and go on.  I will confess that half way through the day the bra may come off, lol.  Sorry guys who read this, you will not understand.


----------



## jbags07

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4695758


Love this bag, and your ipad case is just ❤️❤️❤️  Is it lined in fabric? To prevent scratching? The next order i am able to place, boy do i want to add one of these cases after seeing yours


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> So happy that you are feeling better, @BittyMonkey!


+1


----------



## Aminu

Kimbashop said:


> I did find the beginner's course and watched it. It was fun and interesting to navigate through, especially during these times. It really is hard to profile your own face -- and so interesting to watch her type others' faces. I would guess that my profile is very similar to yours.
> 
> So, do you find certain MM bags fit your "truth"?


T1 and T4 are complete opposite energy types, so if you observe yourself objectively over the course of a few days it should become clear. A very simple example: if you're quick to speak up and quite animated in your gestures and facial expressions, enthusiastic about ideas and easily distracted by new things, and you whole face lights up when you smile = Type 1, or reserved and deeply reflective, weighing things up thoroughly before speaking with authority and quite still in your facial expressions and body language, with very symmetrical features = Type 4.
I had determined my 1/4 style preferences before I discovered MM, so I was able to select my bags accordingly. I stick to the brighter colours that are as close to tints as possible with only gold hardware (in keeping with my T1 energy), whilst incorporating, clean lines, structured shapes and quality leather and craftsmanship (a preference of my S4). I would never have been able to find bags that fit these criteria if it weren't for MM!


----------



## Kimbashop

Aminu said:


> T1 and T4 are complete opposite energy types, so if you observe yourself objectively over the course of a few days it should become clear. A very simple example: if you're quick to speak up and quite animated in your gestures and facial expressions, enthusiastic about ideas and easily distracted by new things, and you whole face lights up when you smile = Type 1, or reserved and deeply reflective, weighing things up thoroughly before speaking with authority and quite still in your facial expressions and body language, with very symmetrical features = Type 4.
> I had determined my 1/4 style preferences before I discovered MM, so I was able to select my bags accordingly. I stick to the brighter colours that are as close to tints as possible with only gold hardware (in keeping with my T1 energy), whilst incorporating, clean lines, structured shapes and quality leather and craftsmanship (a preference of my S4). I would never have been able to find bags that fit these criteria if it weren't for MM!


I confess that I'm guilty of both; add to that a fear of offending anyone and/or looking like an idiot. I'm also a "see the big picture clearly" and then dive into details person, and I overthink/worry a lot. Perhaps I lean more towards a 4. There was one video where she was working with a woman who kept analyzing her own type, weighing all of the pros and cons, and worrying about getting it right, and she turned out to be a type 4. hmmm.

Anyway, these days I'm finding ways of entertaining myself and getting to know myself more deeply (as well as my family), so I enjoy the different analytical approaches.  Thanks for the diversion!


----------



## Aminu

Kimbashop said:


> I confess that I'm guilty of both; add to that a fear of offending anyone and/or looking like an idiot. I'm also a "see the big picture clearly" and then dive into details person, and I overthink/worry a lot. Perhaps I lean more towards a 4. There was one video where she was working with a woman who kept analyzing her own type, weighing all of the pros and cons, and worrying about getting it right, and she turned out to be a type 4. hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, these days I'm finding ways of entertaining myself and getting to know myself more deeply (as well as my family), so I enjoy the different analytical approaches.  Thanks for the diversion!


Rather than overanalyse all the details, look at your face in photos - what shapes do you see? What is the overall movement? You will 'see' it eventually! Happy to share - I hope you find it helpful in your quest! And your handbag choices!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Hi everyone!

I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common. 

I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”. 

Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.

So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


----------



## southernbelle43

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


I think you will love your Miss M. I have the little one in red Pompei and it is a favorite. In fact I am carrying it today (if you can call changing into a bag and sitting around looking at it all day  at home, "carrying.")  But it cheers me up.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

southernbelle43 said:


> I think you will love your Miss M. I have the little one in red Pompei and it is a favorite. In fact I am carrying it today (if you can call changing into a bag and sitting around looking at it all day  at home, "carrying.")  But it cheers me up.
> View attachment 4695914



Love this in red Pompei! Inside or outside as long as our bags bring us joy that’s all that matters right? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## samfalstaff

I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.

I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.


----------



## Kimbashop

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


Welcome to our MM thread! Your bag will be beautiful. This is a great community of handbag enablers who can help you through the bespoke process which can be daunting. I don't own a Miss M but there are several here who can chime in with their feedback on the bag. 

Marco is wonderful to work with and is unique in this world of mass handbag production. I joined the thread about a year ago and now own 7 with 2 more on the way! Oh, and my first bag was a mini Zhoe and I LOVE that bag, and the size of that bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968


Wow! I love both of your orders. I didn't realize he still had deerskin. I love the texture of the leather with the tweed. And the Luna in that purple c. tuscano is gorgeous; the bag really showcases that leather well.


----------



## djfmn

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


Welcome to the MM group we are so pleased to have you join us. Miss M is such a gorgeous style and MM makes beautiful bespoke bags. His customer service is excellent I have been buying his MM bags since he first opened in 2014 and before that I bought bags that he made for another brand called BE. If you need any help the ladies on this thread are a wealth of knowledge when it comes to MM and are really nice about answering questions. We cannot wait to see your first MM bag.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968


Your bags are gorgeous. Love the tweed it is stunning. The Luna in purple is so rich looking. Enjoy them.


----------



## southernbelle43

UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053


Lovely Haul. I like to two colors together, too. These purple bags are killing me! 
did you get a messenger strap with the midi Modena or will it be a midi shoulder bag for you? Love the green ray nappa! I have yet to stray into green purse territory....


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Lovely Haul. I like to two colors together, too. These purple bags are killing me!
> did you get a messenger strap with the midi Modena or will it be a midi shoulder bag for you? Love the green ray nappa! I have yet to stray into green purse territory....


Thanks. The Modena comes with  extra long straps that I love, like the Little Miss M. I hate crossbody, so I needed no mods on the strap.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053


Wow these are both gorgeous. I love the purple Africa and that green Modena midi is amazing. I love the richness of the green leather. I am super excited about getting my Modena midi after seeing your bag. Enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Wow these are both gorgeous. I love the purple Africa and that green Modena midi is amazing. I love the richness of the green leather. I am super excited about getting my Modena midi after seeing your bag. Enjoy.


Thanks.  The Modena has shot up to one on the top spots on my list of favorites.


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968


Beautiful bags! Just wanted to chime in, of course see how Marco responds since the situation is so fluid and changes all the time, but I think any business we can send him is a help. All small businesses right now are struggling so I would think he would welcome more orders. There of course may be a delay. Just a thought! I love all your choices. How are you liking the Toscano leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> Beautiful bags! Just wanted to chime in, of course see how Marco responds since the situation is so fluid and changes all the time, but I think any business we can send him is a help. All small businesses right now are struggling so I would think he would welcome more orders. There of course may be a delay. Just a thought! I love all your choices. How are you liking the Toscano leather?


I get that feeling as well that we should just be sending him orders like crazy (along with the much needed funds), but I hate to importune him with my endless questions about availability of leather, length of straps, etc. I wish I could just buy a bunch of gift certificates from him for later bags. That's what a lot of the small businesses are doing in my area. It gives them quick cash without the immediate work.

I love the c. toscano leather. It feels luxurious and so soft. The color is wonderful as well. Almost the perfect purple!


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! I love both of your orders. I didn't realize he still had deerskin. I love the texture of the leather with the tweed. And the Luna in that purple c. tuscano is gorgeous; the bag really showcases that leather well.


I'm not sure how I found out about the deerskin, but I do remember it was on a midi Sabrina that I saw somewhere. I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask Marco if he had any left.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. Love the tweed it is stunning. The Luna in purple is so rich looking. Enjoy them.


Thanks!


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968



All three bags are so lovely!

That purple Cuoio Toscano especially is just so beautiful. An Aurora Midi in that leather is next on my list.

--
We have had a shelter in place order here for over a week now and for me life is still very much business as usual - I work in an essential industry and my boss is having us come in physically (don't even get me started on that) and I have been hyper vigilant about starting away from people and sanitizing my desk. I dress and go to work but I have been too lazy to swap out my bags on a daily basis.

I have been carrying my Selene Midi in black and white Tweed and I love it . I know some ladies here don't like interior dividers, but I love mine and it is perfect for a combo work bag and casual get together bag. I have been using my Phoebe in dark blue Flor as a clutch inside and Stashio dividers in the other compartment, and I've already used the center compartment for envelopes and miscellaneous flat paper items, which is exactly how I envisioned using this bag!!

I love when my inner vision matches the reality of the bag that I've chosen. I did not fall in love with my Aurora in purple Africa leather in the same way - it's gorgeous but I think louder than I expected. I feel silly because I knew it was a metallic with a large grain - I definitely wish I had trusted my instincts and gotten the aurora in Purple Cuoio Toscano. I think however that the Aurora Midi size may end up being a better fit in that color anyway, so perhaps it will all work out - and I haven't really had a great opportunity to use the Aurora via top handle carry, which it might be more suited for.


----------



## ajamy

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag, and your ipad case is just ❤️❤️❤️  Is it lined in fabric? To prevent scratching? The next order i am able to place, boy do i want to add one of these cases after seeing yours


Yes, it’s fabric lined, in cappuccino.  I am very pleased with it, and am thinking of asking Marco how easy it would be to make other sizes for my phone or kindle.


----------



## pdxhb

ajamy said:


> View attachment 4695758


What a gorgeous color!!



samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968


So lovely - that deerskin is a perfect complement to the tweed. Enjoy as you stay safe!


----------



## pdxhb

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


Welcome! It's exciting to know another bag lover has discovered MM. The Miss M is a fantastic selection and pompei is a great leather for using frequently. 
Can't wait to see your beautiful new bag once it arrives.
Stay safe and healthy!


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053


These are drop dead gorgeous!
What a nice bit of joy. I have a swatch of green ray nappa and it is a captivating green. Hope you get excellent wear out of both of these beauties.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I get that feeling as well that we should just be sending him orders like crazy (along with the much needed funds), but I hate to importune him with my endless questions about availability of leather, length of straps, etc. I wish I could just buy a bunch of gift certificates from him for later bags. That's what a lot of the small businesses are doing in my area. It gives them quick cash without the immediate work.
> 
> I love the c. toscano leather. It feels luxurious and so soft. The color is wonderful as well. Almost the perfect purple!


I love the idea of gift certificates, and I wonder if Marco might entertain that idea. ??? It would solve some immediate problems.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not sure how I found out about the deerskin, but I do remember it was on a midi Sabrina that I saw somewhere. I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask Marco if he had any left.


Your bags make me swoon. I have been thiniing about deerskin and what type of bag to order with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> All three bags are so lovely!
> 
> That purple Cuoio Toscano especially is just so beautiful. An Aurora Midi in that leather is next on my list.
> 
> --
> We have had a shelter in place order here for over a week now and for me life is still very much business as usual - I work in an essential industry and my boss is having us come in physically (don't even get me started on that) and I have been hyper vigilant about starting away from people and sanitizing my desk. I dress and go to work but I have been too lazy to swap out my bags on a daily basis.
> 
> I have been carrying my Selene Midi in black and white Tweed and I love it . I know some ladies here don't like interior dividers, but I love mine and it is perfect for a combo work bag and casual get together bag. I have been using my Phoebe in dark blue Flor as a clutch inside and Stashio dividers in the other compartment, and I've already used the center compartment for envelopes and miscellaneous flat paper items, which is exactly how I envisioned using this bag!!
> 
> I love when my inner vision matches the reality of the bag that I've chosen. I did not fall in love with my Aurora in purple Africa leather in the same way - it's gorgeous but I think louder than I expected. I feel silly because I knew it was a metallic with a large grain - I definitely wish I had trusted my instincts and gotten the aurora in Purple Cuoio Toscano. I think however that the Aurora Midi size may end up being a better fit in that color anyway, so perhaps it will all work out - and I haven't really had a great opportunity to use the Aurora via top handle carry, which it might be more suited for.


sorry to hear that the purple Africa isn't working out for you. It really is hard to know sometimes. 

I had the same thought as you in terms of envisioning the midi Aurora in purple TC. It would be stunning with the hardware (any color, I think). I also think it would be pretty in the smaller size. As far as the midi Aurora size goes, it is a nice day bag, similar to Zoe in terms of space, I believe.


----------



## jbags07

ajamy said:


> Yes, it’s fabric lined, in cappuccino.  I am very pleased with it, and am thinking of asking Marco how easy it would be to make other sizes for my phone or kindle.


Thank you!  I am hoping to be able to order a bag in early May, and i will definitely add an ipad case after seeing yours....great idea to Ask Marco about phone/kindle cases too....


----------



## jbags07

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968


You chose some gorgeous bags for your first MM’s   Both are just stunning. enjoy them!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053


Both are  just beautiful   But that green!  When i am able to order a little Modena, my intention was to get black...but you knocked it out of the park with this green....i think i am going to have to copy you if thats ok


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Both are  just beautiful   But that green!  When i am able to order a little Modena, my intention was to get black...but you knocked it out of the park with this green....i think i am going to have to copy you if thats ok


I would love for you to copy it. It is really pretty.  I wish I could capture the true color in my photos. It is what I have always called Kelly Green.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well ladies, Today I alphabetized my underwear.  Getting desperate  for things to do around here.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Well ladies, Today I alphabetized my underwear.  Getting desperate  for things to do around here.




I Marie Kodo'd my T-shirt drawer two days ago. I'm with you.


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> I got my MM bags a couple of weeks ago and now have finally found the time to admire them. Under shelter-in-place orders so I can only prance about the house with them. It was my first MM order and I am very happy with them. I definitely want to order more, but I'm afraid of overworking Marco and his workers.
> 
> I got the little Minerva in the tweed leather with black deerskin and the Luna in purple Toscano.
> View attachment 4695967
> View attachment 4695966
> View attachment 4695968



Congrats, they're lovely!  That black deerskin looks so yummy!


----------



## carterazo

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !



Welcome to MM!  Brace yourself for the slippery slope.  You will love it!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053



Congrats!!! Beautiful colors!  Enjoy


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I Marie Kodo'd my T-shirt drawer two days ago. I'm with you.


Hey drawer twins!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well ladies, Today I alphabetized my underwear.  Getting desperate  for things to do around here.


Fortunately my passion is gardening. I wanted to study horticulture but my father said he felt I would not be able to make a living. Instead I did a computer science degree and I worked in tech for Hewlett Packard most of my career and then the last 4 years of my working career at IBM. Now that I have time between contract work projects I am spending lots of time working in the garden. Pruning everything back moving shrubs adding new ones. I did a hard prune on a lot of shrubs still have a lot to do. I garden every other day so that I don't over do it. During the colder months I started using Konmari folding for a lot of my drawers when it was cold and I did not want to be outdoors. I still have a bunch to do perhaps when I have got the bulk of my garden all done then I will start back working on other drawers. 
Stay safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## ohmisseevee

djfmn said:


> Fortunately my passion is gardening. I wanted to study horticulture but my father said he felt I would not be able to make a living. Instead I did a computer science degree and I worked in tech for Hewlett Packard most of my career and then the last 4 years of my working career at IBM. Now that I have time between contract work projects I am spending lots of time working in the garden. Pruning everything back moving shrubs adding new ones. I did a hard prune on a lot of shrubs still have a lot to do. I garden every other day so that I don't over do it. During the colder months I started using Konmari folding for a lot of my drawers when it was cold and I did not want to be outdoors. I still have a bunch to do perhaps when I have got the bulk of my garden all done then I will start back working on other drawers.
> Stay safe and healthy everyone.



I don't have the time to do full-on gardening, but I fell in love with houseplants last summer so i've been taking care of some potted green friends. Looking forward to the weekend - hopefully it won't be raining and I'll be able to re-pot some of them to prepare for warmer weather!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Fortunately my passion is gardening. I wanted to study horticulture but my father said he felt I would not be able to make a living. Instead I did a computer science degree and I worked in tech for Hewlett Packard most of my career and then the last 4 years of my working career at IBM. Now that I have time between contract work projects I am spending lots of time working in the garden. Pruning everything back moving shrubs adding new ones. I did a hard prune on a lot of shrubs still have a lot to do. I garden every other day so that I don't over do it. During the colder months I started using Konmari folding for a lot of my drawers when it was cold and I did not want to be outdoors. I still have a bunch to do perhaps when I have got the bulk of my garden all done then I will start back working on other drawers.
> Stay safe and healthy everyone.


What a healthy way to spend your time. I have to confess that I  have not bought into the creative folding of clothes in a drawer.  I have plenty of drawers and space. Is the purpose to get more things In there?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> sorry to hear that the purple Africa isn't working out for you. It really is hard to know sometimes.
> 
> I had the same thought as you in terms of envisioning the midi Aurora in purple TC. It would be stunning with the hardware (any color, I think). I also think it would be pretty in the smaller size. As far as the midi Aurora size goes, it is a nice day bag, similar to Zoe in terms of space, I believe.



I think part of my problem was I love the metallic purple, but I find the large grain distracting for a small bag. That was something I didn't consider, as I don't normally have an issue (and honestly, calling this an issue would be exaggerating) with leather grain. Another thing is, of course, with my current life situation having a larger bag is helpful for work, and the Aurora is definitely too small for that, so I'd consider it more of a fun social outing bag. Of course, now with the coronavirus outbreak and public health crisis around COVID-19, who knows when I'll actually be able to go "out" for fun.

I was thinking that for the Aurora Midi in purple Cuoio Toscano, I'd probably go with light or dark gunmetal hardware. Admittedly I love the combination of dark hardware + dark purples, so that's a personal preference, but based on how my amethyst Verona Victoria Midi turned out I think it would look great.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Ahh, you have all been more productive than me! My past two days have been spent over-the-top stressed by the fires I'm trying to put out at work, which has resulted in constantly snapping at hubby and then apologizing, internally raging at all the work crises while also feeling helpless about it, NOT keeping up with my usual stretch and conditioning routine, feeling bad about my skin which has decided to massively act up, and an overall BAD ATTITUDE. I fully admit it - I have let things get to me. I need to get myself out of this because I don't like it, and it's not me. I don't know how to though because I feel like I *can't* tear myself away from work, and working from home with so many issues to deal with right now, I feel like I have to be available 24/7. 

Sorry, I'm just massively ranting right now. I NEED to keep reminding myself that I am lucky to have a job that I can do from home, one that is still paying me. My pole studio is even having us do remote classes and allowing instructors to keep all of the proceeds. How incredibly fortunate I am! Ugh, I need to keep telling myself that and pull myself out of this grumpy slump.

Maybe I should just focus all my time solidifying my next MM orders! I still haven't decided on a style for my two color-block ideas.


----------



## coach943

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m new to TPF but have been lurking on and off for a few years. I’d been in the market for a new black work bag since my Longchamp Neo Large was getting worn out and I wanted a leather tote that was a bit less common.
> 
> I’m in my mid-20s and considered a Mulberry Bayswater Tote in Black and a Saint Laurent East West Shopper for work to accommodate my MacBook Air 13”.
> 
> Somehow I stumbled on this thread and have been reading nonstop over the weekend. I ended up taking the plunge and ordering a black Miss M tote in Pompei! Marco even personally emailed me to thank me for ordering and said he’d do his best to get me my bag early since it’s my first order. I told him to take his time as I know things are out of whack with corona and Italy is particularly hit hard.
> 
> So I’ll be admiring you ladies’ collection until my Miss M arrives...I’m already contemplating a Mini Zhoe !


I love my Miss M. I have tons of tote bags, and it is my favorite. Black Pompei is also a great leather choice. You will love it.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053


I love both of these bags! That green is perfection.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I love both of these bags! That green is perfection.


Thank you. I am so pleased with it. When I took art lessons and bought my green pastels there were something like 80 green pastel sticks!  To find the exact color  I wanted is nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> What a healthy way to spend your time. I have to confess that I  have not bought into the creative folding of clothes in a drawer.  I have plenty of drawers and space. Is the purpose to get more things In there?


in part, I think the idea is to create more space. I'm limited with my space so I can use all the help I can get. But also, the idea is that you can see all of your shirts. I have found that arranging them Kondo-style (or at least folded in thirds and stacked vertically, helps me get what I want more quickly: one drawer row is devoted to solid, dressier t-shirts, another row devoted to my graphic tees, another to long-sleeve tees, and the final row devoted to tanks. Perhaps that is way too much information, but these days I'm finding details such as these to be entertaining!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ahh, you have all been more productive than me! My past two days have been spent over-the-top stressed by the fires I'm trying to put out at work, which has resulted in constantly snapping at hubby and then apologizing, internally raging at all the work crises while also feeling helpless about it, NOT keeping up with my usual stretch and conditioning routine, feeling bad about my skin which has decided to massively act up, and an overall BAD ATTITUDE. I fully admit it - I have let things get to me. I need to get myself out of this because I don't like it, and it's not me. I don't know how to though because I feel like I *can't* tear myself away from work, and working from home with so many issues to deal with right now, I feel like I have to be available 24/7.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just massively ranting right now. I NEED to keep reminding myself that I am lucky to have a job that I can do from home, one that is still paying me. My pole studio is even having us do remote classes and allowing instructors to keep all of the proceeds. How incredibly fortunate I am! Ugh, I need to keep telling myself that and pull myself out of this grumpy slump.
> 
> Maybe I should just focus all my time solidifying my next MM orders! I still haven't decided on a style for my two color-block ideas.


I'm very sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time. it must be hard to be in a job that is affected 24/7 by COVID19. Can you zoom with any workout buddies on a regular basis? As someone who values being physical, I have been zooming with one of my trainers and it has really helped. 

And maybe planning a fantasy bag is just what you need!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> in part, I think the idea is to create more space. I'm limited with my space so I can use all the help I can get. But also, the idea is that you can see all of your shirts. I have found that arranging them Kondo-style (or at least folded in thirds and stacked vertically, helps me get what I want more quickly: one drawer row is devoted to solid, dressier t-shirts, another row devoted to my graphic tees, another to long-sleeve tees, and the final row devoted to tanks. Perhaps that is way too much information, but these days I'm finding details such as these to be entertaining!


No, it is not too much. Thanks. I guess I am strange but having to do that every time I put something in a drawer would just be another stress. But how great that it works for you.   I bet it looks so nice when you open the drawer as well.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Well ladies, Today I alphabetized my underwear.  Getting desperate  for things to do around here.


 You really made me laugh!  I am working on my closet a little everyday.  It will take a while to clear the mess....


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> You really made me laugh!  I am working on my closet a little everyday.  It will take a while to clear the mess....


Glad I could supply some humor.  Tomorrow I am thinking about lining up all my spices end to end to see how far they will go down  the hall.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Glad I could supply some humor.  Tomorrow I am thinking about lining up all my spices end to end to see how far they will go down  the hall.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I'm very sorry to hear that you are having a difficult time. it must be hard to be in a job that is affected 24/7 by COVID19. Can you zoom with any workout buddies on a regular basis? As someone who values being physical, I have been zooming with one of my trainers and it has really helped.
> 
> And maybe planning a fantasy bag is just what you need!


Thank you! After I wrote that post, I went back to finishing up the work-things I had been dreading, and put the computer away for a few hours. I had dinner and watched a movie with my husband, and was in a much better mood by the end of it. Of course, I made the mistake of checking my email again, and there is a flood of emails to deal with, but I refuse to do it until the morning. 

The funny thing is that my job is not one that really *needs* to be affected 24/7 by COVID19. I'm in higher ed administration, so not in the medical field or public service field or anything like that. But I oversee a lot of high-profile events and programs, including graduation ceremonies, and there is a lot of pressure and urgency to figure things out NOW. Plus, I truly love my supervisor (I mean that seriously, not sarcastically. I really couldn't ask for a better supervisor), but she is one of those who never seems to sleep or stop working, and I feel like I need to be available 24/7 as a result - especially because we are working from home, and I want it to be clear that I actually am working, not just sitting on the couch on watching Netflix. 

I signed up for some virtual flex classes later this week, which I'm really looking forward to, and I've been asked to teach some as well. I'm normally a very active person. Before all this, I taught and took classes several times a week, so I think it will help me feel a bit more normal. I have some baby contortion goals, and this a great time to work towards them!

And yes, maybe I should plan the bag now and treat myself for getting though it when it's all over! Obsessing over bags is far more fun than obsessing over work stress!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> in part, I think the idea is to create more space. I'm limited with my space so I can use all the help I can get. But also, the idea is that you can see all of your shirts. I have found that arranging them Kondo-style (or at least folded in thirds and stacked vertically, helps me get what I want more quickly: one drawer row is devoted to solid, dressier t-shirts, another row devoted to my graphic tees, another to long-sleeve tees, and the final row devoted to tanks. Perhaps that is way too much information, but these days I'm finding details such as these to be entertaining!


I've tried Marie Kondo a few times and never got through the whole process. I find it a bit difficult to fully grasp the "spark joy" concept, as silly as that sounds. I did adopt her method of folding though, and I actually really like it! For me, I like that I can see all my items instead of stacking them, which I did before. I feel like it helps me to remember and wear what I have.


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ahh, you have all been more productive than me! My past two days have been spent over-the-top stressed by the fires I'm trying to put out at work, which has resulted in constantly snapping at hubby and then apologizing, internally raging at all the work crises while also feeling helpless about it, NOT keeping up with my usual stretch and conditioning routine, feeling bad about my skin which has decided to massively act up, and an overall BAD ATTITUDE. I fully admit it - I have let things get to me. I need to get myself out of this because I don't like it, and it's not me. I don't know how to though because I feel like I *can't* tear myself away from work, and working from home with so many issues to deal with right now, I feel like I have to be available 24/7.
> 
> Sorry, I'm just massively ranting right now. I NEED to keep reminding myself that I am lucky to have a job that I can do from home, one that is still paying me. My pole studio is even having us do remote classes and allowing instructors to keep all of the proceeds. How incredibly fortunate I am! Ugh, I need to keep telling myself that and pull myself out of this grumpy slump.
> 
> Maybe I should just focus all my time solidifying my next MM orders! I still haven't decided on a style for my two color-block ideas.


It's normal that you would feel very stressed out considering all the demands you are facing plus all that is going on in the world.  Hopefully you can make some time for something that brings you joy or peace. Hang in there and get some rest.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Glad I could supply some humor.  Tomorrow I am thinking about lining up all my spices end to end to see how far they will go down  the hall.


  Please make sure to share a pic!


----------



## dramaprincess713

carterazo said:


> It's normal that you would feel very stressed out considering all the demands you are facing plus all that is going on in the world.  Hopefully you can make some time for something that brings you joy or peace. Hang in there and get some rest.


Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> I signed up for some virtual flex classes later this week, which I'm really looking forward to, and I've been asked to teach some as well. I'm normally a very active person. Before all this, I taught and took classes several times a week, so I think it will help me feel a bit more normal. I have some baby contortion goals, and this a great time to work towards them!
> 
> And yes, maybe I should plan the bag now and treat myself for getting though it when it's all over! Obsessing over bags is far more fun than obsessing over work stress!



I'm in a similar boat with regards to teaching / being active, though I can say from experience that I'm not nearly as active/strong as the pole instructors I've taken class with  But I am used to teaching yoga a few times a week and not having that right now is a little unsettling. My studio has set up an option to teach digitally / over Zoom or Facebook live, but I don't really have a great space set up for that. Since I'm also still physically going into work, I can't even take digital classes with other teachers unless they happen to be recorded (not live) or are held at times that work for my current work schedule.

I'm trying to use my suddenly freed-up evenings and weekends to get back to my home yoga practice - I cleaned up a closet and a room to set up space for my mat and hopefully I'll be able to make space for myself even after some of the social distancing requirements are relaxed. For now I also need to look up some bodyweight workouts to make sure that I stay strong even while I'm cooped up at home!

Along with not having a space I'm used to having to let go of my stress, the other part is also coming from my work. It's not a great analogy, but in the same way that some companies/business/industries (like arms manufacturers) do well during wartime, my day-job industry has actually gotten even busier/more rushed because folks find that they are needing more of our service and they are needing it urgently now, after many local/state governments have shut down nonessential business and folks have to work from home and still be able to communicate with each other. I feel like I'm working non-stop for 8-9 hours a day and it feels pressing enough that I don't find myself wanting to take breaks because there's still more work to be done.

Given that many folks are now uncertain about the futures of their jobs I have been trying to be sensitive about who I make that joke/observation to, as I do realize that I am lucky enough to be in a position where my company/industry and my job is considered essential, so I am now more than ever guaranteed even more job security. It does make me feel guilty, especially because I also have close friends who practice medicine, who are doctors/nurses, etc. who are being put in danger because of the lack of proper protective equipment to keep them safe.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS brought me some joy today. Two bags ordered back in January. I took a chance and broke away from my safe colors and got purple.  This is the purple Africa Penelope Messenger with a modified strap, shoulder length, not crossbody. And the Modena midi in green ray nappa, which is perfection. I spotted a green bag on a model 3 years ago and have searched for the exact green color for 3 years.  This is it. I included Marco’s swatch of green ray because my photo is completely off.   I loved my regular sized Modena, but it was simply too big for my life style now. This size is absolutely perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4696051
> View attachment 4696052
> View attachment 4696054
> View attachment 4696053



@southernbelle43, we all need a little more joy these days, don't we?  Your two new bags are both so beautiful!  The green Midi Modena is a perfect style and perfect color for you and the Purple Africa Penny is a real show stopper, love that color!  Enjoy them both in good health!  Now a question, just wondering, how does this latest batch of Africa Metallic compare to the earlier first batch?  Same size pebbled texture?  Same sheen?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43, we all need a little more joy these days, don't we?  Your two new bags are both so beautiful!  The green Midi Modena is a perfect style and perfect color for you and the Purple Africa Penny is a real show stopper, love that color!  Enjoy them both in good health!  Now a question, just wondering, how does this latest batch of Africa Metallic compare to the earlier first batch?  Same size pebbled texture?  Same sheen?


Between my original blue Africa Selene and this purple Penelope  the newer Africa feels more textured.  The pebbling is more raised. This makes the light reflect a little bit more giving  the sheen slightly more prominence.


----------



## mattyt

My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:


----------



## pdxhb

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


Oh this is stunning!!!


----------



## mattyt

pdxhb said:


> Oh this is stunning!!!


  Yes it is; I love it!!


----------



## tenKrat

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


----------



## ohmisseevee

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021



That Daphne is just stunning!!


----------



## southernbelle43

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


Wow, just wow!


----------



## Kimbashop

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Between my original blue Africa Selene and this purple Penelope  the newer Africa feels more textured.  The pebbling is more raised. This makes the light reflect a little bit more giving  the sheen slightly more prominence.
> View attachment 4696957



Yes!  I can see the difference.  Very close, but a bit more sheen & larger pebbles.  Thanks for taking the time to do this comparison.  I don't have any New Africa Metallic bags in my possession as yet, so I've been wondering about this.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Yes!  I can see the difference.  Very close, but a bit more sheen & larger pebbles.  Thanks for taking the time to do this comparison.  I don't have any New Africa Metallic bags in my possession as yet, so I've been wondering about this.


I did have to put aside my busy life activities to get this done.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I did have to put aside my busy life activities to get this done.


You are just cracking me up. And I'm still waiting to see the spices lined up down your hallway.


----------



## carterazo

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021



Woooowww!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I did have to put aside my busy life activities to get this done.


----------



## tenKrat

What do you call cheese that is not yours?


*Nacho cheese*


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> You are just cracking me up. And I'm still waiting to see the spices lined up down your hallway.


I have to get them in alphabetical order first, but am working on that.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am eyeing my husband's tools, but he made me leave the garage.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> What do you call cheese that is not yours?
> View attachment 4697134
> 
> *Nacho cheese*



   Beautiful bag!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> in part, I think the idea is to create more space. I'm limited with my space so I can use all the help I can get. But also, the idea is that you can see all of your shirts. I have found that arranging them Kondo-style (or at least folded in thirds and stacked vertically, helps me get what I want more quickly: one drawer row is devoted to solid, dressier t-shirts, another row devoted to my graphic tees, another to long-sleeve tees, and the final row devoted to tanks. Perhaps that is way too much information, but these days I'm finding details such as these to be entertaining!


I really like this system it is much easier to see all my tshirts. Previously they were all stacked on top of each other and I could never find what I was looking for. Now they are folded like this I can see everything and find what I am looking for. The only thing I do is fold my stuff Kondo style the rest of the stuff I am not into at all. I am slowly working on each drawer and busy folding them which as you know takes time but from my perspective worth it in the end.


----------



## djfmn

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


Wow wow and wow this Daphne is just gorgeous. I love Daphne as a style and in this beautiful Flor leather it is just stunning.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I did have to put aside my busy life activities to get this done.



☺️Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


>


+1

and how cool is this to see your bag while being made!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> What do you call cheese that is not yours?
> View attachment 4697134
> 
> *Nacho cheese*




Love ur Luna   Yours is what inspired me to try one...my blue Flor Luna is on its way to me, and if the style works i would love to colorblock one like you did with this one....


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I have to get them in alphabetical order first, but am working on that.
> View attachment 4697145


Its actually a great idea...lol....to alphabetize them!  Mine are a mess and i can’t ever find what i need....this would solve the problem


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Its actually a great idea...lol....to alphabetize them!  Mine are a mess and i can’t ever find what i need....this would solve the problem


Actually they have always been that way.  There are two turntables, one above the other. I have so many I would never find what I need without spinning  myself crazy, lol


----------



## msd_bags

mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


This is gorgeous!! Love it a lot!!


----------



## tenKrat

DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this. 

The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541


I love this one. I wish this leather was still available-it’s gorgeous!


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I Marie Kodo'd my T-shirt drawer two days ago. I'm with you.





tenKrat said:


> What do you call cheese that is not yours?
> View attachment 4697134
> 
> *Nacho cheese*


This thread always meets my needs...whether it's huge laughs like from the above posts!...


mattyt said:


> My bag has not been shipped yet, but Marco sent me some photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697018
> View attachment 4697020
> View attachment 4697021


or beautiful shots of leather and bags like the above. This Daphne is gorgeous!!! It's amazing in Flor.

So, @southernbelle43 , if you could take a break from your exhausting busy life, I'd love an updated shot of your Massaccesi family . (No need for social distancing, I think they have built up herd immunity). After that, please count the number of stitches on all the handles.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> This thread always meets my needs...whether it's huge laughs like from the above posts!...
> 
> or beautiful shots of leather and bags like the above. This Daphne is gorgeous!!! It's amazing in Flor.
> 
> So, @southernbelle43 , if you could take a break from your exhausting busy life, I'd love an updated shot of your Massaccesi family . (No need for social distancing, I think they have built up herd immunity). After that, please count the number of stitches on all the handles.
> Thank you in advance!


I will send that later today. In the meantime

https://www.facebook.com/chaitanya.chaitanya.399/videos/1501902129974781/?t=0


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541


it does not matter if you go out or not. We buy these to enjoy their beauty which can be done anywhere anytime. Isn't that wonderful!!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541


That bag is just awesome!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541


This is my absolutely favorite bag. It is my one regret not having ordered a bag in this leather. Enjoy using your bag around the house.


----------



## pdxhb

tenKrat said:


> What do you call cheese that is not yours?
> View attachment 4697134
> 
> *Nacho cheese*





tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541



Perfect joke! Thank you for sharing - definitely need the humor. 

Your Grande Mia is one of my all-time favorite bags, and I am not even a structured bag person! The leather and hardware selection are simply perfect.


----------



## southernbelle43

Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.

Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands. 

One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.


Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor


My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc


The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried. 


So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.


Gorgeous collection! And how wonderful to be at a post of owning what you really love and works for you!


----------



## dignatius

Lead Africa Little Athena Shoulder bag arrived today.   I agree with @southernbelle43 that the grain is heavier and larger than the original leathers.  To me, the finish is not so much a sheen as molten-metallic.  Very elegant in indirect light but too flashy for me to carry in the sunnier months.  A lovely bag, but I prefer the original Africa leathers as they were more subtle.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> DH had passed along some corny jokes, so I had to share the “cheesy” one with you all yesterday. We need some laughs during a time like this.
> 
> The handbag I took out today and put all my things in despite having no place to go—-Grande Mia in iridescent brown Caiman embossed calf.
> View attachment 4697541


appreciate the jokes, and the bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I will send that later today. In the meantime
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/chaitanya.chaitanya.399/videos/1501902129974781/?t=0


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.


What a nicely curated selection you have. Thanks for sharing your bag journey.


----------



## Kimbashop

dignatius said:


> Lead Africa Little Athena Shoulder bag arrived today.   I agree with @southernbelle43 that the grain is heavier and larger than the original leathers.  To me, the finish is not so much a sheen as molten-metallic.  Very elegant in indirect light but too flashy for me to carry in the sunnier months.  A lovely bag, but I prefer the original Africa leathers as they were more subtle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697708


Very pretty-- I'm also liking this style a lot. It does look shiny. I ordered a phoebe in the lead Africa so I now have some idea of what it will look like.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.


You have a beautiful collection


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.


You have a beautiful collection. 
Chocolate Verona really looks so good.
I didn't realize that the Little Miss M is about the same size as the Alexia Midi
Thank you for posting your MM family.


----------



## orchidmyst

dignatius said:


> Lead Africa Little Athena Shoulder bag arrived today.   I agree with @southernbelle43 that the grain is heavier and larger than the original leathers.  To me, the finish is not so much a sheen as molten-metallic.  Very elegant in indirect light but too flashy for me to carry in the sunnier months.  A lovely bag, but I prefer the original Africa leathers as they were more subtle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697708


Maybe it will lose some of its sheen after some use?
Lovely bag, you really can match any color with Lead Africa.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> Lead Africa Little Athena Shoulder bag arrived today.   I agree with @southernbelle43 that the grain is heavier and larger than the original leathers.  To me, the finish is not so much a sheen as molten-metallic.  Very elegant in indirect light but too flashy for me to carry in the sunnier months.  A lovely bag, but I prefer the original Africa leathers as they were more subtle.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697708


I love this bag. I find that Africa leather is like a chameleon it changes in different light. My 3 MM bag was a midi Selene in Africa lead bought in early 2015 it is the bag I use the most. It still looks new and it is so versatile. I use it during the day at night, dressy and casual. I am waiting for a midi Aurora in bronze Africa. Enjoy your bag you might find that this leather grows on you. I asked Marco about the new version of Africa leather in comparison to the previous Africa leather especially the bronze and the lead before I ordered my bronze midi Aurora. I was wanting the identical color as I have 2 bags in old Africa lead and 2 in bronze and one in Africa blue. I was not sure what color I was going to order for my Africa leather midi Aurora. Here is his response to my email.

"The Tannery is the same, leather is the same and color code is the same. We have produced a number of Africa leather bags using the new Africa leather and the workshop has not seen a difference between the previous Africa leather and the new Africa leather."


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> You have a beautiful collection.
> Chocolate Verona really looks so good.
> I didn't realize that the Little Miss M is about the same size as the Alexia Midi
> Thank you for posting your MM family.


I love the variation in color on this bag.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.



@southernbelle43  What a lovely collection of various leathers, styles & colors!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AliceWondered

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.



Oh my, that chocolate Verona looks fab on the Theia style! What a lovely collection, thank you for sharing it. It was a bright spot in a day that needed it


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.



You're so awesome @southernbelle43! Thank YOU for posting these. I love your MM story; hopefully I and others can add ours too. I am still settling into our new normal; I have tweens and younger kids so it's taking a little longer. But I want to do a narrative like you. I am totally in love with your chocolate Verona Theia Midi. I never tire of seeing it and I think I remember at one point on the BST you were either going to let go of that one or the other Theia Midi you had. I was too late...I am looking forward to seeing your Zhoe in river blue vacchetta. That's something I would totally order. Anyway, thanks again for sharing!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> You're so awesome @southernbelle43! Thank YOU for posting these. I love your MM story; hopefully I and others can add ours too. I am still settling into our new normal; I have tweens and younger kids so it's taking a little longer. But I want to do a narrative like you. I am totally in love with your chocolate Verona Theia Midi. I never tire of seeing it and I think I remember at one point on the BST you were either going to let go of that one or the other Theia Midi you had. I was too late...I am looking forward to seeing your Zhoe in river blue vacchetta. That's something I would totally order. Anyway, thanks again for sharing!


I did offer a Theia for sale, buyer’s choice of the chocolate one or the mud verona one. I liked them both equally so it was luck that I ended up keeping this one.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Christinemliu, this is for you. i am glad you asked me to do this. I have not looked at my MM bags all together.  I know you must think I have dozens and I have bought, sold, traded and gifted probably 25 MM bags.  My DD has at least 5 of them.  I tried the Soulmate three times, for example. I am a slow learner about what works for me. But in looking at these together I realize I have exactly what I like, what I will wear and what makes my heart sing.
> 
> Removing them from their bags made me realize that as old as I am I don't need for these things to last 20 years. I am leaving them out of the bags, but still stuffed for the most part, so I can enjoy them.  I have two bags ordered. One from January before all of this virus madness started...  an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and one I ordered just to help MM, the Zhoe in river blue vacchetta.  This will be my second Zhoe. I sold the first one and regretted it.  So after being on this MM bag journey since February of 2017, here is what I ended up with as far as MM is concerned. I do have 13 other bags from different brands.
> 
> One of my first bags and still a favorite.  Theia midi in chocolate Verona.
> View attachment 4697621
> 
> Juliet midi in bordeaux vacchetta  and one in gray Flor
> View attachment 4697622
> 
> My two totes.  The Little Miss M in red pompei and the Alexia midi in black croc
> View attachment 4697623
> 
> The metallics.  A copper "penny" bought from a friend on here and one I use all of time when I go to the grocery.  It is my only cross body bag and for some reason it is the only one I have ever been comfortable wearing crossbody.  Another of my original bags,  the Selene midi in the original blue Africa and my latest one, the purple Penelope messenger in the new Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4697624
> 
> And the second one I got this week that I ordered a long time ago.  This is a real jewel. I had a Modena early on and loved it. But it was simply too big for my retired life style. When he came out with the midi I was thrilled!  Plus, as I have posted in other threads I searched for years for this shade of green. A lucky story.  I originally picked the other green nappa which looked like the shade I wanted, but thankfully someone posted a bag in that color and it was not what I thought at all. I contacted MM and he confirmed that the shade I had ordered was really dark! Thank goodness I saw her post and changed to the green ray. If I had gotten that bag in the wrong color I would have cried.
> View attachment 4697626
> 
> So this is my MM story.  Thank you for asking about the bags. It was fun seeing what I have all together and made me appreciate that all of my sorting, downsizing, etc., has been productive.



Beautiful collection!     Thanks for sharing!


----------



## carterazo

Help me decide, ladies!

I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 What do you guys think?


----------



## southernbelle43

I cannot choose. Every single one of the others would be beautiful.  I love the red with that blue.  They have the same color value which is really harmonious.


----------



## Kylacove

I would pick light blue or silver for me.


----------



## girliegirl

Fellow Canadians: have you incurred duties upon receiving a MM bag? Marco said it was hit or miss, so I’m debating between shipping to my US mailbox or sending to my home in Canada. Border crossing feels like a bad idea. Hoping for any experiences you can share.


----------



## orchidmyst

girliegirl said:


> Fellow Canadians: have you incurred duties upon receiving a MM bag? Marco said it was hit or miss, so I’m debating between shipping to my US mailbox or sending to my home in Canada. Border crossing feels like a bad idea. Hoping for any experiences you can share.


I recommend sending by EMS. I have tried all shipping options and EMS is the best. 
You will get hit by customs about 50% of the time. Custom taxes is about 30% of total. 
If you send the parcel by DHL, UPS, Fedex,  you will have to pay customs for sure on top of a more expensive service charge. Sometimes there will be paperwork required and your package will be stuck somewhere without anyone notifying you.
EMS is quite fast with the package arriving in about a week usually and the tracking is reliable.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> 
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


A very difficult choice , so many beautiful options....my vote would be....light blue, light fuchsia, silver, red...in that order....in that pic i would not have placed the light blue first as it does not seem to go well with the croc color....but i actually have this leather with the light blue lining, and in person its a stunning combo....


----------



## tuowei

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> 
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



I have ordered a dark blue midi Sabrina and went with light fuchsia, but the silver is giving me second thoughts. I think silver for an elegant vibe and light fuchsia for a playful fun vibe.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> 
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


My choice is light blue, light fuchsia then silver.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> 
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



They all look beautiful. I would probably choose the fuschia, silver, light pink, or light blue (based on my own preferences, which perhaps aren't yours). I don't think you can go wrong with any of those.


----------



## jbags07

So i went to the post office just now to pick up my white box. The clerk gets it, scans it, and says...oh! Its from Italy. I was told not to accept any packages from Italy anymore.  What!  As it was there he gave it to me, and i walked out shaking my head, not thinking to ask for how long will this be policy and is it just here (SC) or nationwide, until i was halfway home....have any of you heard this? And will it be ups also?  I have not told Marco yet what they said, i do not want to add to his stress.....


----------



## ohmisseevee

Probably just a bad way of saying be careful - the most recent news indicates that the coronavirus can stay alive on cardboard for up to 24 hours and longer on plastic, so it's a possible vector of transmission.

https://www.usatoday.com/in-depth/n...-plastic-cardboard-common-objects/2866340001/


----------



## pdxhb

jbags07 said:


> So i went to the post office just now to pick up my white box. The clerk gets it, scans it, and says...oh! Its from Italy. I was told not to accept any packages from Italy anymore.  What!  As it was there he gave it to me, and i walked out shaking my head, not thinking to ask for how long will this be policy and is it just here (SC) or nationwide, until i was halfway home....have any of you heard this? And will it be ups also?  I have not told Marco yet what they said, i do not want to add to his stress.....


yeesh - I have not heard this. I was thinking, recently, that I might contact Marco and tell him that it would be OK to hold any shipments out to me for a couple months or longer. Just to give the system more room to deal with other capacity issues. A shutdown of customs clearances or shipping service acceptance would definitely be one of those issues and could cost a lot of money.


----------



## pdxhb

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> 
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


If you really prefer a neutral, I agree that silver lining would be beautiful. Red, light blue, or light fuschia would be my array of choices if you want a color. Personally, I think the light blue with either light gunmetal or silver hardware would be a gorgeous bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> yeesh - I have not heard this. I was thinking, recently, that I might contact Marco and tell him that it would be OK to hold any shipments out to me for a couple months or longer. Just to give the system more room to deal with other capacity issues. A shutdown of customs clearances or shipping service acceptance would definitely be one of those issues and could cost a lot of money.


I told him not to ship mine a couple of weeks ago and he refused to hold them.  Maybe he needs for things to feel normal?


----------



## pdxhb

southernbelle43 said:


> I told him not to ship mine a couple of weeks ago and he refused to hold them.  Maybe he needs for things to feel normal?


Interesting - that does make sense.
I will quarantine any box for a few days like we are doing for everything else from outside the house. And it's not like I won't be here to receive a shipment.


----------



## LuvNLux

pdxhb said:


> Interesting - that does make sense.
> I will quarantine any box for a few days like we are doing for everything else from outside the house. And it's not like I won't be here to receive a shipment.



That's what I do too!


----------



## southernbelle43

pdxhb said:


> Interesting - that does make sense.
> I will quarantine any box for a few days like we are doing for everything else from outside the house. And it's not like I won't be here to receive a shipment.


I disinfected the outside, but did not worry about the inside which had been in the box for four days.  The virus was highly unlikely to survive four days on paper or cloth.


----------



## southernbelle43

After using my purple Penelope Messenger for a half day i was ready to throw it against the wall. I could not find anything with the outside pocket, the two zipped compartments, the middle compartment, the two inside slip pockets and the inside zipped pocket!! It dawned on me that I am an open tote person, so I can leave the zippers open and the middle unsnapped. Works fine and it is a cute little thing.  At least that works for me.


----------



## jbags07

Love my new Luna, its a great crossbody bag...i also ordered a short shoulder strap...the blue Flor is just


----------



## Coastal jewel

B


orchidmyst said:


> Angelica & Aurora Midi
> View attachment 4691410
> 
> Angelica & Modena Midi
> View attachment 4691411
> 
> Victoria Midi & Modena Midi
> View attachment 4691412
> 
> View attachment 4691413


beautiful collection!


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> I am also germaphobic and do not let my handbags touch floor surfaces either. I carry a hook so that I can attach and hang my bag off a table or I hang it on the back of the chair. On the airplane I place my bag inside a nylon bag as well ones preferably that are washable.


. Great idea ladies...  I think we are now all germaphobics.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I disinfected the outside, but did not worry about the inside which had been in the box for four days.  The virus was highly unlikely to survive four days on paper or cloth.



Well duh!   Disinfectant!  Why didn’t I think of that?


----------



## pdxhb

LuvNLux said:


> Well duh!   Disinfectant!  Why didn’t I think of that?


I’m doing a little of both at the moment - because paper is difficult to disinfect without Lysol spray which everyone is sold out of! The plastic wrapped boxes are much easier. I too am not worried abt the contents since things are in transit for many days.


----------



## Fancyfree

jbags07 said:


> Love my new Luna, its a great crossbody bag...i also ordered a short shoulder strap...the blue Flor is just
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698444
> View attachment 4698445
> View attachment 4698446


So beatiful . 
Can you _please_ show photos of the ends /short sides of the bag? Pretty please?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Well duh!   Disinfectant!  Why didn’t I think of that?


I used a Clorox wipe. You know I am going to find a way to open that box.


----------



## jbags07

Fancyfree said:


> So beatiful .
> Can you _please_ show photos of the ends /short sides of the bag? Pretty please?


Thank you   Tomro in the daylight i will snap additional pix....lining is fuchsia with dark gunmetal hardware...


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I used a Clorox wipe. You know I am going to find a way to open that box.


----------



## ohmisseevee

pdxhb said:


> I’m doing a little of both at the moment - because paper is difficult to disinfect without Lysol spray which everyone is sold out of! The plastic wrapped boxes are much easier. I too am not worried abt the contents since things are in transit for many days.



I think it's just the possibility that someone who touched the outside could have left the virus on the packaging. I think if you wanted to be extra cautious you could take measures such as disinfecting the outside or quarantining for a few days, and you should be fine.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Help me decide, ladies!
> I asked Marco to send me a picture with possible lining choices.  My fist thought before seeing all the options was silver. After looking at the picture, I have eliminated light pink, dark blue and lilac.  I'm not too sure about the marine either.  What do you guys think?  All honest opinions welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?



Totally in the minority, but somehow I really like the dark gray against that shade of blue. But, sometimes a dark lining makes it harder to find your stuff inside. Agree though, I think anything will look beautiful.



jbags07 said:


> Love my new Luna, its a great crossbody bag...i also ordered a short shoulder strap...the blue Flor is just
> View attachment 4698444
> View attachment 4698445
> View attachment 4698446



Wow, I love this! The Luna looks great with colorblocking and just as good without, like here. She's adorable in Flor.



pdxhb said:


> I’m doing a little of both at the moment - because paper is difficult to disinfect without Lysol spray which everyone is sold out of! The plastic wrapped boxes are much easier. I too am not worried abt the contents since things are in transit for many days.



My husband and I look like bomb technicians unwrapping something that is radioactive when we get a package now. I laugh at us. He has gloves when he goes through the mail. Then, he wipes down the package with a wipe before opening it. Then he widens the opening so I can reach inside without touching the outside...I find it both hilarious and crazy!


----------



## msd_bags

Last week I (proactively) emailed Marco to not send my order (placed on Dec 30) if ever the bag will be made soon since our postal service is not operating during this lockdown.  I am in the Philippines.  Marco responded immediately but unfortunately, it was a few hours earlier from my email that Marco just shipped out my package!  He said he'd see if he could still ask the shipping service to hold it.   Unfortunately again, he could not get back the package.  So I don't really know how this will be handled given the shutdown of operation of our receiving EMS service.  My only consolation is that this is a Phoebe, so not "really a bag".  And if ever I lose it, the value is not that much.  Sigh.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Totally in the minority, but somehow I really like the dark gray against that shade of blue. But, sometimes a dark lining makes it harder to find your stuff inside. Agree though, I think anything will look beautiful.



I zoomed in and liked the dark gray combination the most too. It is an elegant pairing which suits the croco imprint, in my opinion.


----------



## djfmn

*SHIPPING UPDATE
*
I am expecting a package from Italy and after the post yesterday I thought I would get an official answer on shipments from Italy. I called USPS and was on hold for 45 minutes yes I am patient!! The lady went to her supervisor for the official answer and here it is. *"We are accepting and delivering packages received from every country this includes Italy. There are absolutely no restrictions on packages".*

I then called UPS because I was not sure if Marco had sent my package UPS or USPS.
*The response from UPS is they are receiving, delivering and shipping packages worldwide with no restrictions this includes packages from Italy.
*
I also sent an email to Marco about shipping from Italy and here is his response.

*"EMS informed us that they are shipping packages from Italy worldwide and the only issue is that there is a possibility of some delays. UPS indicated that they are still shipping packages within their normal times from Italy worldwide at this time there are no delays".*


----------



## southernbelle43

I am really enjoying this perfectly sized Modena midi.  And I almost captured the actual color, at least it is very close.  I am not a “green” fan, but this one is perfect.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> *SHIPPING UPDATE
> *
> I am expecting a package from Italy and after the post yesterday I thought I would get an official answer on shipments from Italy. I called USPS and was on hold for 45 minutes yes I am patient!! The lady went to her supervisor for the official answer and here it is. *"We are accepting and delivering packages received from every country this includes Italy. There are absolutely no restrictions on packages".*
> 
> I then called UPS because I was not sure if Marco had sent my package UPS or USPS.
> *The response from UPS is they are receiving, delivering and shipping packages worldwide with no restrictions this includes packages from Italy.
> *
> I also sent an email to Marco about shipping from Italy and here is his response.
> 
> *"EMS informed us that they are shipping packages from Italy worldwide and the only issue is that there is a possibility of some delays. UPS indicated that they are still shipping packages within their normal times from Italy worldwide at this time there are no delays".*


Thank you for calling!  If i. Venture out again anytime soon, i will pop into my post office and question their policy, sincce it is not consistent with official USPS policy....


----------



## TotinScience

jbags07 said:


>


I just straight up threw away the box before it entered my house and then washed the dustbag after. I figured the bag is probably OK .


----------



## jbags07

TotinScience said:


> I just straight up threw away the box before it entered my house and then washed the dustbag after. I figured the bag is probably OK .




Oh boy, i guess I should have been more careful lol. I opened it on my kitchen table, (after i removed the white wrapping first tho) and the box is still in my living room. But i did wash my hands and table! It was in transit for 3 weeks  so i figured it was ok.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> *SHIPPING UPDATE
> *
> I am expecting a package from Italy and after the post yesterday I thought I would get an official answer on shipments from Italy. I called USPS and was on hold for 45 minutes yes I am patient!! The lady went to her supervisor for the official answer and here it is. *"We are accepting and delivering packages received from every country this includes Italy. There are absolutely no restrictions on packages".*
> 
> I then called UPS because I was not sure if Marco had sent my package UPS or USPS.
> *The response from UPS is they are receiving, delivering and shipping packages worldwide with no restrictions this includes packages from Italy.
> *
> I also sent an email to Marco about shipping from Italy and here is his response.
> 
> *"EMS informed us that they are shipping packages from Italy worldwide and the only issue is that there is a possibility of some delays. UPS indicated that they are still shipping packages within their normal times from Italy worldwide at this time there are no delays".*



On behalf of all of us hoping to get that white box from Marco soon, thank you so much for this!


----------



## Kylacove

My white box arrived in 2 days! Fastest that ever happened. I used a Clorox wipe on the outside before cutting off the plastic. These are midi Angels in lead Africa and blue Africa. I asked for no front pockets, just a back slip pocket. Light gold hardware. Arianna handles in black pebbled on lead one.
It came UPS.


----------



## LuvNLux

@Kylacove love them both, but that Dark Blue Africa!  Oh my!  Just gorgeous!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My white box arrived in 2 days! Fastest that ever happened. I used a Clorox wipe on the outside before cutting off the plastic. These are midi Angels in lead Africa and blue Africa. I asked for no front pockets, just a back slip pocket. Light gold hardware. Arianna handles in black pebbled on lead one.
> It came UPS.


These are gorgeous I love both of them. I am super excited about getting my bronze Africa midi Aurora now that I have seen your midi Angel in bronze. Enjoy your bags are amazing.


----------



## Kylacove

djfmn said:


> These are gorgeous I love both of them. I am super excited about getting my bronze Africa midi Aurora now that I have seen your midi Angel in bronze. Enjoy your bags are amazing.


It is lead, not bronze. I'm sure your bronze will be lovely. It was hard to not order a bronze bag as well.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kylacove said:


> It is lead, not bronze. I'm sure your bronze will be lovely. It was hard to not order a bronze bag as well.



Really?  From your photo, I assumed it was Bronze as well!  Can you possibly take another shot of your Lead Angel under a different light source?  Maybe outdoor lighting?  Does your hangtag say Lead?


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> My white box arrived in 2 days! Fastest that ever happened. I used a Clorox wipe on the outside before cutting off the plastic. These are midi Angels in lead Africa and blue Africa. I asked for no front pockets, just a back slip pocket. Light gold hardware. Arianna handles in black pebbled on lead one.
> It came UPS.


I have no words. Just.


----------



## Kylacove

LuvNLux said:


> Really?  From your photo, I assumed it was Bronze as well!  Can you possibly take another shot of your Lead Angel under a different light source?  Maybe outdoor lighting?  Does your hangtag say Lead?


Does this help? In last pic the lead may have been picking up the brown tone from the hamper.


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> Does this help? In last pic the lead may have been picking up the brown tone from the hamper.


Love how you did the handles in a different color/leather....


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you.  I thought it would tone down the bling a bit and match my black work pants better.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kylacove said:


> Does this help? In last pic the lead may have been picking up the brown tone from the hamper.



It sure does help.  Interesting.  I always thought that Africa lead was a more cool silvery tone but your bag has more of a warm tone to it.  Not like any metallic I have ever seen.  Very unique!    Now I wish I would’ve gotten a bigger bag in this beautiful leather.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> It is lead, not bronze. I'm sure your bronze will be lovely. It was hard to not order a bronze bag as well.


Wow I thought it was bronze my eye sight is obviously not that good!!! I have 2 lead Africa bags from the original Africa leather. My absolute favorite leather. It is like a chameleon changes in the different light. I love the handles you put on the lead bag it is such a great look.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Does this help? In last pic the lead may have been picking up the brown tone from the hamper.


Now I can see the lead color more. It is just gorgeous.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kylacove said:


> My white box arrived in 2 days! Fastest that ever happened. I used a Clorox wipe on the outside before cutting off the plastic. These are midi Angels in lead Africa and blue Africa. I asked for no front pockets, just a back slip pocket. Light gold hardware. Arianna handles in black pebbled on lead one.
> It came UPS.



I love your leather choices with the handles and the modification of no pockets - it's a cleaner look that I much prefer over the original design!

This is one thing that I love about MM (and there are many things to love about Marco and his hard-working team, and of course his designs and leathers!) - if there is something that doesn't suit your style you can modify it.


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Love my new Luna, its a great crossbody bag...i also ordered a short shoulder strap...the blue Flor is just
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698444
> View attachment 4698445
> View attachment 4698446



Beautiful!!!  This style really shows off the leather.


----------



## carterazo

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who gave me their opinion on the lining color.  I am now debating between silver, red and light blue.  I may reconsider grey.  Yes, I'm hopeless.  

I'm usually very decisive about lining.  Not this time.


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!!!  This style really shows off the leather.


Thank you   There are a few styles that did not work for me ....so i am trying to be very cautious trying new styles....and this Luna surpassed my expectations....and i do think it showcases Flor really well, and will any interesting leathers, because it is a very understated style with simple , clean lines. It looks like a different bag with a short shoulder strap too, which makes it very versatile.


----------



## ohmisseevee

All I've been doing is going back and forth to work and home, so I have been incredibly lazy about switching bags. (Also feeling emotionally drained / anxious / burned out from things at work getting unexpectedly busier due to the pandemic and shelter in place orders everywhere, so switching bags was quite, quite low on the list of things I wanted to do.) But when I woke up this morning I did want to invite a little joy back into my day, so I switched to my new Little Valerie.  Was able to fit most of my work stuff inside without "overstuffing" or cramming everything in, so I was really happy about that!

I've been quite pleased with how the Stashio organizing system has work for me thus far, so I actually moved one of them into the Little Valerie to keep my electronics (portable battery, cable, and wireless earbuds) separate from all of my other things. I liked being able to segment the items apart without using a bulky pouch, and in a bag this small the size of one of the smaller Stashio holders actually fit perfectly on one side of the bag!

Also, I just can't get over how pretty the dark blue Flor leather is, and how adorable the Little Valerie satchel style is. It's hard to see in the images, but my crossbody strap has dark blue contrast stitching and all of the edge painting (including the black Nappa accents) are in dark blue, to match the color of the Flor leather. It's such a subtle touch but I really love how it looks and I feel so happy that Marco was able to bring my vision of this bag, using this leather, to life!

I included a bag spill for fun.


----------



## Aminu

ohmisseevee said:


> All I've been doing is going back and forth to work and home, so I have been incredibly lazy about switching bags. (Also feeling emotionally drained / anxious / burned out from things at work getting unexpectedly busier due to the pandemic and shelter in place orders everywhere, so switching bags was quite, quite low on the list of things I wanted to do.) But when I woke up this morning I did want to invite a little joy back into my day, so I switched to my new Little Valerie.  Was able to fit most of my work stuff inside without "overstuffing" or cramming everything in, so I was really happy about that!
> 
> I've been quite pleased with how the Stashio organizing system has work for me thus far, so I actually moved one of them into the Little Valerie to keep my electronics (portable battery, cable, and wireless earbuds) separate from all of my other things. I liked being able to segment the items apart without using a bulky pouch, and in a bag this small the size of one of the smaller Stashio holders actually fit perfectly on one side of the bag!
> 
> Also, I just can't get over how pretty the dark blue Flor leather is, and how adorable the Little Valerie satchel style is. It's hard to see in the images, but my crossbody strap has dark blue contrast stitching and all of the edge painting (including the black Nappa accents) are in dark blue, to match the color of the Flor leather. It's such a subtle touch but I really love how it looks and I feel so happy that Marco was able to bring my vision of this bag, using this leather, to life!
> 
> I included a bag spill for fun.


Such an adorable bag! 
I have Outlery too! Haven't had a chance to use them since they arrived just as I started self-isolation.


----------



## djfmn

Oh dear latest post on MM website and FB page. Looks like Marco really needs all our support especially now.

*Dear Customers,


As you probably know in Italy we are in the middle of a very complex and difficult situation due to Covid-19.

For the past 3 weeks the Government has imposed massive restrictions to contain the Coronavirus pandemic that has had a huge impact on small businesses. We have done everything possible to maintain the good customer service that MM is known for.


This coming week through Friday April 3rd we have a Government imposed mandatory shutdown.  To comply with the shutdown and as importantly to protect my co-workers our workshop will be closed during this period. This closing will cause delays with pending orders but as soon as the situation improves and we are able to reopen the MM workshop will begin production.  In preparation for this possibility my team and I have put a plan in place to work additional hours once we reopen to ensure your bags will be produced and shipped to you as quickly as possible. Although the production side of MM is temporarily closed sales and administration is open for order assistance.


I know that I can count on your understanding during this difficult time we are all going through. We have worked so hard to keep our MM project alive over the past couple of years and we are determined not to allow this virus to destroy all our efforts. I've always involved our customers in both good and  bad times and your response has always exceeded all my expectations. Now more than ever we need your support!


I know we will soon be back to enjoying new beautiful experiences together.

Thank you for your continued business.

From my family to yours stay healthy and safe.


With love,

Marco xo*


----------



## Kimbashop

Had an email exchange with him this morning. He really is in need of our support. I am likely going to place two more orders next month with an understanding of pay now, receive later -- like the gift certificate idea.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> All I've been doing is going back and forth to work and home, so I have been incredibly lazy about switching bags. (Also feeling emotionally drained / anxious / burned out from things at work getting unexpectedly busier due to the pandemic and shelter in place orders everywhere, so switching bags was quite, quite low on the list of things I wanted to do.) But when I woke up this morning I did want to invite a little joy back into my day, so I switched to my new Little Valerie.  Was able to fit most of my work stuff inside without "overstuffing" or cramming everything in, so I was really happy about that!
> 
> I've been quite pleased with how the Stashio organizing system has work for me thus far, so I actually moved one of them into the Little Valerie to keep my electronics (portable battery, cable, and wireless earbuds) separate from all of my other things. I liked being able to segment the items apart without using a bulky pouch, and in a bag this small the size of one of the smaller Stashio holders actually fit perfectly on one side of the bag!
> 
> Also, I just can't get over how pretty the dark blue Flor leather is, and how adorable the Little Valerie satchel style is. It's hard to see in the images, but my crossbody strap has dark blue contrast stitching and all of the edge painting (including the black Nappa accents) are in dark blue, to match the color of the Flor leather. It's such a subtle touch but I really love how it looks and I feel so happy that Marco was able to bring my vision of this bag, using this leather, to life!
> 
> I included a bag spill for fun.


Gorgeous photos. I love this bag style and the blue flor with dark blue edgpaint and black leather. is so so and it is great to see what fits. When I was thinking of ordering the little Valerie in grey Flor (I wanted the blue but he didn't have enough). he suggested pewter pompei straps with black edgepaint. I can see now how he is working to pick up the colors in the flor detail; such a sign of his artistry. 

Although I went with cuoio toscano instead of the flor, I'm excited to receive mine.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Had an email exchange with him this morning. He really is in need of our support. I am likely going to place two more orders next month with an understanding of pay now, receive later -- like the gift certificate idea.


I am doing the same thing. I am placing another order to help his business survive during this crisis.


----------



## AliceWondered

I am not in a position to make an MM purchase right now, but when a bag that’s been on my wish list for awhile recently went on sale for a large discount (Coach), I ended up not buying. I realized that I would so much rather save up my money, and support MM! The pleasure of owning a bag the quality of MM, and supporting such talent and amazing customer service outweighs any positive feelings I had about the other bag by a landslide. 

I’m glad that those who are able are rallying to support them with orders right now, and hope to join when I can!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> All I've been doing is going back and forth to work and home, so I have been incredibly lazy about switching bags. (Also feeling emotionally drained / anxious / burned out from things at work getting unexpectedly busier due to the pandemic and shelter in place orders everywhere, so switching bags was quite, quite low on the list of things I wanted to do.) But when I woke up this morning I did want to invite a little joy back into my day, so I switched to my new Little Valerie.  Was able to fit most of my work stuff inside without "overstuffing" or cramming everything in, so I was really happy about that!
> 
> I've been quite pleased with how the Stashio organizing system has work for me thus far, so I actually moved one of them into the Little Valerie to keep my electronics (portable battery, cable, and wireless earbuds) separate from all of my other things. I liked being able to segment the items apart without using a bulky pouch, and in a bag this small the size of one of the smaller Stashio holders actually fit perfectly on one side of the bag!
> 
> Also, I just can't get over how pretty the dark blue Flor leather is, and how adorable the Little Valerie satchel style is. It's hard to see in the images, but my crossbody strap has dark blue contrast stitching and all of the edge painting (including the black Nappa accents) are in dark blue, to match the color of the Flor leather. It's such a subtle touch but I really love how it looks and I feel so happy that Marco was able to bring my vision of this bag, using this leather, to life!
> 
> I included a bag spill for fun.


I love this bag!


----------



## samfalstaff

FYI - I put down a deposit for 100 euros for a bag to be fashioned later. It was the closest I could get to the gift certificate idea.


----------



## carterazo

ohmisseevee said:


> All I've been doing is going back and forth to work and home, so I have been incredibly lazy about switching bags. (Also feeling emotionally drained / anxious / burned out from things at work getting unexpectedly busier due to the pandemic and shelter in place orders everywhere, so switching bags was quite, quite low on the list of things I wanted to do.) But when I woke up this morning I did want to invite a little joy back into my day, so I switched to my new Little Valerie.  Was able to fit most of my work stuff inside without "overstuffing" or cramming everything in, so I was really happy about that!
> 
> I've been quite pleased with how the Stashio organizing system has work for me thus far, so I actually moved one of them into the Little Valerie to keep my electronics (portable battery, cable, and wireless earbuds) separate from all of my other things. I liked being able to segment the items apart without using a bulky pouch, and in a bag this small the size of one of the smaller Stashio holders actually fit perfectly on one side of the bag!
> 
> Also, I just can't get over how pretty the dark blue Flor leather is, and how adorable the Little Valerie satchel style is. It's hard to see in the images, but my crossbody strap has dark blue contrast stitching and all of the edge painting (including the black Nappa accents) are in dark blue, to match the color of the Flor leather. It's such a subtle touch but I really love how it looks and I feel so happy that Marco was able to bring my vision of this bag, using this leather, to life!
> 
> I included a bag spill for fun.


Oh so pretty!


----------



## djfmn

Just got the newsletter about the new Grande Penelope Messenger with a special promotion. Looks like a great addition. I never ordered Penny Messenger for the exact two reasons he created Grande PM it was too small and a little too casual for me. I love the new version of Penny Messenger.


----------



## pdxhb

djfmn said:


> Just got the newsletter about the new Grande Penelope Messenger with a special promotion. Looks like a great addition. I never ordered Penny Messenger for the exact two reasons he created Grande PM it was too small and a little too casual for me. I love the new version of Penny Messenger.


I just love it - great looking style and size.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Me too!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Just got the newsletter about the new Grande Penelope Messenger with a special promotion. Looks like a great addition. I never ordered Penny Messenger for the exact two reasons he created Grande PM it was too small and a little too casual for me. I love the new version of Penny Messenger.


Looking forward to seeing the samples and what the inside looks like. It looks very sleek and timeless.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Had an email exchange with him this morning. He really is in need of our support. I am likely going to place two more orders next month with an understanding of pay now, receive later -- like the gift certificate idea.


Good for you. I think I posted last week that I ordered a Zhoe although I have some bags already being made.  He does need our help. He was barely making it when he could work!


----------



## TotinScience

I really wish I was in a position to help out MM with an order right now. This new Penny messenger is very intriguing!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I really wish I was in a position to help out MM with an order right now. This new Penny messenger is very intriguing!


Me too, but I have two already in the making, sigh.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I am really enjoying this perfectly sized Modena midi.  And I almost captured the actual color, at least it is very close.  I am not a “green” fan, but this one is perfect.
> View attachment 4698866


Beautiful color!


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> I really wish I was in a position to help out MM with an order right now. This new Penny messenger is very intriguing!





southernbelle43 said:


> Me too, but I have two already in the making, sigh.


I like it as well, but I just can't order anything right now.


----------



## mattyt

Finally broke my bag out of quarantine!  Gorgeous! 
Daphne: dark blue Flor, dark blue nappa trim, beige lining:


----------



## southernbelle43

mattyt said:


> Finally broke my bag out of quarantine!  Gorgeous!
> Daphne: dark blue Flor, dark blue nappa trim, beige lining:


YUM.


----------



## djfmn

mattyt said:


> Finally broke my bag out of quarantine!  Gorgeous!
> Daphne: dark blue Flor, dark blue nappa trim, beige lining:


This is gorgeous. Love the leather and the lining is perfect. Daphne is a great style.


----------



## pdxhb

mattyt said:


> Finally broke my bag out of quarantine!  Gorgeous!
> Daphne: dark blue Flor, dark blue nappa trim, beige lining:


Elegant!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I wish I could order another bag from Marco right now to help support him during these times. I really love the look of the Grande Penelope Messenger!


----------



## orchidmyst

ohmisseevee said:


> I wish I could order another bag from Marco right now to help support him during these times. I really love the look of the Grande Penelope Messenger!


I feel the same. I emailed Marco to let him know.


----------



## anitalilac

Ladies,
What would be your choice of bag in Marco's Crocodile Embossed Leather? Since I'm stuck at home with the family, couldn't resist dreaming of my next bag which won't be a while since Hubby's job is at risk at the moment.
Thanks!


----------



## Aminu

anitalilac said:


> Ladies,
> What would be your choice of bag in Marco's Crocodile Embossed Leather? Since I'm stuck at home with the family, couldn't resist dreaming of my next bag which won't be a while since Hubby's job is at risk at the moment.
> Thanks!


I am planning a Zhoe in dark brown crocodile leather, having seen one here quite a while ago. It's been on my wish list ever since - there's something so vintage-looking about that combination, I just love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> I am planning a Zhoe in dark brown crocodile leather, having seen one here quite a while ago. It's been on my wish list ever since - there's something so vintage-looking about that combination, I just love it!


A agree. Croc is perfect in that color.


----------



## anitalilac

Aminu said:


> I am planning a Zhoe in dark brown crocodile leather, having seen one here quite a while ago. It's been on my wish list ever since - there's something so vintage-looking about that combination, I just love it!


Can you please do a mock up? pretty please


----------



## Aminu

@anitalilac This is the one I was referring to...



Claudia Herzog said:


> Now meet my new Zhoe in brown Croco.  Light gold hardware, lilac lining, extended crossbody strap.  I would love to see more photos of various Massaccesi styles in Croco leather.  And I may be the only person on the planet for whom brown -- especially a deep, espresso brown -- is my honest-to-God favorite color.  I am looking forward to wearing the stuffing out of this new bag.
> 
> I dithered quite a while trying to decide on a lining color for this one.  Apple green?  Marine?  Cappuccino?  All would have been lovely, but the lilac has turned out to be a subtle pairing and I like it.
> View attachment 3808373
> View attachment 3808374
> View attachment 3808375


----------



## southernbelle43

Aminu said:


> @anitalilac This is the one I was referring to...


The Zhoe is the perfect bag for this leather.  So elegant..


----------



## djfmn

I have to say the black croc midi Alexia that one of the ladies has is just gorgeous. I think it shows the croc leather really well. I happen to love midi Alexia but also love Zhoe.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Checking in w all my peeps here.  I’m in Iowa and staying in.  Was plotting my next MM and we had a basement water intrusion.  BIG TIME.  Hope everyone is doing ok...


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have to say the black croc midi Alexia that one of the ladies has is just gorgeous. I think it shows the croc leather really well. I happen to love midi Alexia but also love Zhoe.


I think that is mine, so thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

I lined up the Zhoe Squad today. 


Left to right: 
- Dark blue metallic Africa
- Black vacchetta 
- Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic, black metallic
- Purple, octane, carmin, and brownrose nappa
- Wine cuoio Toscano
- Medium grey Flor and black nappa
- Orange Africa (regular tanned)


----------



## LuvNLux

Lovely collection!  That's quite a nice variety of Zhoes!  Do you have a favorite?  Which one gets the most use?


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I lined up the Zhoe Squad today.
> View attachment 4704136
> 
> Left to right:
> - Dark blue metallic Africa
> - Black vacchetta
> - Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic, black metallic
> - Purple, octane, carmin, and brownrose nappa
> - Wine cuoio Toscano
> - Medium grey Flor and black nappa
> - Orange Africa (regular tanned)


 
I am in love with the Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic and black metallic. I also have an orange nappa Zhoe my 2 or 3rd bag I got from MM. I love that bag use it all the time. Such a great photo thanks for doing this.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Checking in w all my peeps here.  I’m in Iowa and staying in.  Was plotting my next MM and we had a basement water intrusion.  BIG TIME.  Hope everyone is doing ok...


So sorry to hear this!  We just had a big water/flood issue also, ripping up of our new hardwood floors etc. water can do such damage, i hope it will all be resolved for you soon


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> I lined up the Zhoe Squad today.
> View attachment 4704136
> 
> Left to right:
> - Dark blue metallic Africa
> - Black vacchetta
> - Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic, black metallic
> - Purple, octane, carmin, and brownrose nappa
> - Wine cuoio Toscano
> - Medium grey Flor and black nappa
> - Orange Africa (regular tanned)


Just.... wowza!


----------



## Coastal jewel

jbags07 said:


> So sorry to hear this!  We just had a big water/flood issue also, ripping up of our new hardwood floors etc. water can do such damage, i hope it will all be resolved for you soon


J Bags.  Sorry to hear you had something similar.  Yup it’s a mess!  But in the bigger scheme, it just stuff.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> I lined up the Zhoe Squad today.
> View attachment 4704136
> 
> Left to right:
> - Dark blue metallic Africa
> - Black vacchetta
> - Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic, black metallic
> - Purple, octane, carmin, and brownrose nappa
> - Wine cuoio Toscano
> - Medium grey Flor and black nappa
> - Orange Africa (regular tanned)



wow..za.  Your collection is fantastic and it makes me think maybe I could order just one...


----------



## Kimbashop

Has anyone ordered the larger Penelope messenger? Just curious. I'm wondering how similar or different this is from the Angelica messenger, the little Athena messenger, or the Daphne in terms of size, shape, and capacity. It looks a look like the Daphne without the handles.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous photos. I love this bag style and the blue flor with dark blue edgpaint and black leather. is so so and it is great to see what fits. When I was thinking of ordering the little Valerie in grey Flor (I wanted the blue but he didn't have enough). he suggested pewter pompei straps with black edgepaint. I can see now how he is working to pick up the colors in the flor detail; such a sign of his artistry.
> 
> Although I went with cuoio toscano instead of the flor, I'm excited to receive mine.


OMG, @ohmisseevee. I just reread my old post and realized that there was a huge typo in there. I did NOT mean to imply that your bag is "so so". I mean to say something like "so gorgeous". Sorry about that -- I hope it was clear from the context what I was intending to say.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Lovely collection!  That's quite a nice variety of Zhoes!  Do you have a favorite?  Which one gets the most use?


Thanks. My favorite is the purple/octane/carmin/brownrose nappa one. I love the colors, and the nappa leather is lightweight.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Lovely collection!  That's quite a nice variety of Zhoes!  Do you have a favorite?  Which one gets the most use?


The answer to your second question is there is no one particular Zhoe that gets the most use. I rotate my bags fairly frequently, and each Zhoe goes with most of my wardrobe. I wear mostly grey, black, navy, prints in jewel tones, and some prints in purple/teal/dark pink pastels.


----------



## tenKrat

Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope. 

*We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968


Cute!!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968


I love everything about your outfit, including that beautiful Penelope.


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968



Love the colors in your outfit and that combination along with the orange Penney really works!  I don't have an orange bag.......hmmmmm......maybe in the future!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968


Love your outfit and the Penny!  I have not picked one up yet but love how you are styling it. Definitely will be ordering a couple of these now


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968



The outfit and bag suits eachother very well! The print on your dress reminds me og the Finnish designer Marimekko!! Lol!
I have ordered 2 Penelope large messengers , since I enjoy the reg version as a good go-to bag.. in my case mostly doctors! [emoji38]
One in Cherry Black nappa.. the other in Army Green Nappa.. and a bag in the leftovers Marco can find in his atelier of the Tobacco Aquila! 
I rediscovered the nappa this winter by wearing this leather in storm and rain, and it still holds on.. just getting a bit softer..


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> The outfit and bag suits eachother very well! The print on your dress reminds me og the Finnish designer Marimekko!! Lol!
> I have ordered 2 Penelope large messengers , since I enjoy the reg version as a good go-to bag.. in my case mostly doctors! [emoji38]
> One in Cherry Black nappa.. the other in Army Green Nappa.. and a bag in the leftovers Marco can find in his atelier of the Tobacco Aquila!
> I rediscovered the nappa this winter by wearing this leather in storm and rain, and it still holds on.. just getting a bit softer..


I will be eager to see them.  I like the idea of a bigger messenger!


----------



## smile10281

Hi, longtime lurker on TPF but new to Massaccesi,.. I am quickly becoming obsessed! I have a question for those of you who have a soulmate and soulmate midi - do you find that you use 1 size more than the other? Does the soulmate wear as comfortably? And would the larger size work crossbody, as well? I’m 5’6” and normally about 130 lb (am pregnant atm).

Sorry for all the questions! I was originally planning to order the soulmate midi but am thinking or purchasing the larger size, too. I usually wear mid size bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Hi, longtime lurker on TPF but new to Massaccesi,.. I am quickly becoming obsessed! I have a question for those of you who have a soulmate and soulmate midi - do you find that you use 1 size more than the other? Does the soulmate wear as comfortably? And would the larger size work crossbody, as well? I’m 5’6” and normally about 130 lb (am pregnant atm).
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! I was originally planning to order the soulmate midi but am thinking or purchasing the larger size, too. I usually wear mid size bags.


The regular size soulmate is really BIG.  I had a midi, actually I had several but they did not work for me. They carry very easily, close to the body and you hardly know you have a bag on your shoulder unless you overly pack it.  There is a regular sized one and a full sized one on the Massaccesi BST (Buy, Sell and Trade) site on Facebook. You might want to buy a preowned one to see if you like it. You have to  join the group and then you can buy.


----------



## TotinScience

I am also thinking that it may be a good idea to share more reviews of MM wonderful bags for the blog! I am sure it will warm his heart . I've been meaning to write one for the Siena midi, but would get carried away with work and run out of good light to take pictures.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am also thinking that it may be a good idea to share more reviews of MM wonderful bags for the blog! I am sure it will warm his heart . I've been meaning to write one for the Siena midi, but would get carried away with work and run out of good light to take pictures.


I put a comment on the blog yesterday about the new Grande Penelope but it came out so stupid. Please those of you who are eloquent with words (you know who you are TotinScience) please do!!


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> The regular size soulmate is really BIG.  I had a midi, actually I had several but they did not work for me. They carry very easily, close to the body and you hardly know you have a bag on your shoulder unless you overly pack it.  There is a regular sized one and a full sized one on the Massaccesi BST (Buy, Sell and Trade) site on Facebook. You might want to buy a preowned one to see if you like it. You have to  join the group and then you can buy.


Oh wow, thanks! This is really helpful!


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Oh wow, thanks! This is really helpful!


I am 5'4" and 122lbs I found the midi Soulmate to be the perfect size. It is a reasonably large bag. At least that is my opinion but I am partial to MM's midi size bags. The regular size bags are too big for me. I am the one always asking Marco to make midi versions of his bags. I loved the Juliet style but it was way too big for me. I asked Marco to make a midi version and I love the style. I also loved the Victoria but felt it was too big for me. After asking him he decided to make a midi Victoria and I love the size of that bag. I have to reiterate my preference is definitely for midi size MM bags.

 Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> I am 5'4" and 122lbs I found the midi Soulmate to be the perfect size. It is a reasonably large bag. At least that is my opinion but I am partial to MM's midi size bags. The regular size bags are too big for me. I am the one always asking Marco to make midi versions of his bags. I loved the Juliet style but it was way too big for me. I asked Marco to make a midi version and I love the style. I also loved the Victoria but felt it was too big for me. After asking him he decided to make a midi Victoria and I love the size of that bag. I have to reiterate my preference is definitely for midi size MM bags.
> 
> Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us.


Thanks for your thoughts and for the warm welcome! I am so glad you asked Marco to produce midi sizes of those bags - I actually ordered a midi Victoria last month and am pretty sure I’m going to order the midi soulmate. Thank you and southernbelle!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I lined up the Zhoe Squad today.
> View attachment 4704136
> 
> Left to right:
> - Dark blue metallic Africa
> - Black vacchetta
> - Pewter metallic laminato, lead metallic, black metallic
> - Purple, octane, carmin, and brownrose nappa
> - Wine cuoio Toscano
> - Medium grey Flor and black nappa
> - Orange Africa (regular tanned)


Wonderful collection! I love the black vacchetta and dark blue Africa. 


tenKrat said:


> Wore a favorite outfit for a short while at home today with an orange Africa Penelope.
> 
> *We need some pics of MM bags at home to keep this thread going.
> View attachment 4705968


Yes, I need to do that too. I'm taking forever organizing my closet.... Love your dress and orange Penny!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Love your outfit and the Penny!  I have not picked one up yet but love how you are styling it. Definitely will be ordering a couple of these now



They're like chips! You can't have just one.


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> The outfit and bag suits eachother very well! The print on your dress reminds me og the Finnish designer Marimekko!! Lol!
> I have ordered 2 Penelope large messengers , since I enjoy the reg version as a good go-to bag.. in my case mostly doctors! [emoji38]
> One in Cherry Black nappa.. the other in Army Green Nappa.. and a bag in the leftovers Marco can find in his atelier of the Tobacco Aquila!
> I rediscovered the nappa this winter by wearing this leather in storm and rain, and it still holds on.. just getting a bit softer..


They sound beautiful! Please show is when you get them. Nappa is my favorite of Marco's leathers.


----------



## carterazo

smile10281 said:


> Hi, longtime lurker on TPF but new to Massaccesi,.. I am quickly becoming obsessed! I have a question for those of you who have a soulmate and soulmate midi - do you find that you use 1 size more than the other? Does the soulmate wear as comfortably? And would the larger size work crossbody, as well? I’m 5’6” and normally about 130 lb (am pregnant atm).
> 
> Sorry for all the questions! I was originally planning to order the soulmate midi but am thinking or purchasing the larger size, too. I usually wear mid size bags.


Welcome to the club! Please ask any question about any bag or leather. We are always happy to help. Congrats on your pregnancy! May I ask how far along you are?


----------



## smile10281

carterazo said:


> Welcome to the club! Please ask any question about any bag or leather. We are always happy to help. Congrats on your pregnancy! May I ask how far along you are?


Thank you! 
I’m about halfway, due at the end of August. This one will be #3. My first 2 are girls, about 1.5 and 3.5 years old. We are excited but nervous!


----------



## carterazo

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!
> I’m about halfway, due at the end of August. This one will be #3. My first 2 are girls, about 1.5 and 3.5 years old. We are excited but nervous!



Wonderful! Your hands are really full at this moment with your littles! I hope you get a some time to get a bit of rest. Take care of yourself!


----------



## Carrots808

Welcome to the club @smile1028! You’ll love your MM bags. That’s all I carry now except for my Longchamp work bag.

I haven’t been here in awhile. Hope everybody’s keeping safe!


----------



## smile10281

carterazo said:


> Wonderful! Your hands are really full at this moment with your littles! I hope you get a some time to get a bit of rest. Take care of yourself!


Aw thanks!!! This forum is a welcome and lovely distraction . I love seeing everyone’s bags!


----------



## smile10281

Carrots808 said:


> Welcome to the club @smile1028! You’ll love your MM bags. That’s all I carry now except for my Longchamp work bag.
> 
> I haven’t been here in awhile. Hope everybody’s keeping safe!


Thank you!! I’m so excited about the brand and wish I’d discovered it sooner!!!


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!
> I’m about halfway, due at the end of August. This one will be #3. My first 2 are girls, about 1.5 and 3.5 years old. We are excited but nervous!


Yay we are super excited for you. We will wait to hear the wonderful news at the end of August.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Using my Little Valerie everyday has been SUCH a joy.  I smile every time I pull her off the table and sling her over my shoulder, and she is SO pretty to look at throughout the work day.


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!! I’m so excited about the brand and wish I’d discovered it sooner!!!


Welcome, smile! We are glad you are here. MM's bags are impeccable. And if you find that yours is not, Marco will be quick to fix or adjust anything you need. I keep ordering bags from him because the artisanal quality is so high, rivaling a lot of the high-end designer bags that are on the market. Good luck with your two little ones and incoming baby!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Using my Little Valerie everyday has been SUCH a joy.  I smile every time I pull her off the table and sling her over my shoulder, and she is SO pretty to look at throughout the work day.


you wear this bag so well! It is so lovely.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> Welcome, smile! We are glad you are here. MM's bags are impeccable. And if you find that yours is not, Marco will be quick to fix or adjust anything you need. I keep ordering bags from him because the artisanal quality is so high, rivaling a lot of the high-end designer bags that are on the market. Good luck with your two little ones and incoming baby!


Thank you, @Kimbashop !

@ohmisseevee your bag is so pretty! I love how you’ve styled it.


----------



## mleleigh

I hope everyone is well.

I see that Italy has extended its lockdown until at least May 3rd.


----------



## djfmn

I have an Acid Nappa Little Muse on order. I know there are some ladies here with Acid Nappa bags and the one I really liked had a blue lining. It was such a great look but I cannot find the photo. Who ever has the beautiful acid nappa with I think Marine blue lining or light blue lining if they could repost the photo I would really appreciate it.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have an Acid Nappa Little Muse on order. I know there are some ladies here with Acid Nappa bags and the one I really liked had a blue lining. It was such a great look but I cannot find the photo. Who ever has the beautiful acid nappa with I think Marine blue lining or light blue lining if they could repost the photo I would really appreciate it.


If you do a search using the words “acid nappa” several come up


----------



## yellow_tulip

I received my order! I’ll take proper photos another time but does anyone have both sizes of selene midi and the full size? 
I ordered the full size deep blue Africa selene zip but I could’ve sworn the size is identical to my midi size? Or is it just me?


----------



## LuvNLux

yellow_tulip said:


> I received my order! I’ll take proper photos another time but does anyone have both sizes of selene midi and the full size?
> I ordered the full size deep blue Africa selene zip but I could’ve sworn the size is identical to my midi size? Or is it just me?



From your photos they appear to be the same size to me.  Have you checked the measurements of your bag against the measurements listed on Marco's online shop for the full size?  Maybe check your order confirmation to see what size is listed there as the one you ordered.  Of course you can always contact Marco, he is always very helpful.  Personally, I absolutely love the midi size.  It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## yellow_tulip

LuvNLux said:


> From your photos they appear to be the same size to me.  Have you checked the measurements of your bag against the measurements listed on Marco's online shop for the full size?  Maybe check your order confirmation to see what size is listed there as the one you ordered.  Of course you can always contact Marco, he is always very helpful.  Personally, I absolutely love the midi size.  It's the perfect size for me.



My order said selene zip and yes I have contacted Marco but since it’s Easter I thought I would ask you ladies here  Maybe we had a miscommunication somewhere. 

I wanted this to be my diaper bag hence the bigger size!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> If you do a search using the words “acid nappa” several come up


I did but I couldnt find any showing the lining color. I know I have seen it I just have to take the time to review all the photos. Thanks


----------



## smile10281

I found a pic but the bag is lined in fuchsia, so probably not what you were referring to. It’s in post 19944 on p 1330 of this thread.


----------



## tenKrat

@djfmn 
In reference pictures thread, post #567, Mini Zhoe colorblocked in acid and marine blue nappa. No mention of lining color.


----------



## djfmn

I have another request. I have a midi Modena on order the red/Bordeaux verona. I know Marco has the one with the regular handles which are long similar in length to the midi Selene. He also produces one with short handles. Has anyone ordered the midi Modena with the short handles? I would love to see a photo if at all possible. I have decided on everything except the handles.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> I have another request. I have a midi Modena on order the red/Bordeaux verona. I know Marco has the one with the regular handles which are long similar in length to the midi Selene. He also produces one with short handles. Has anyone ordered the midi Modena with the short handles? I would love to see a photo if at all possible. I have decided on everything except the handles.


Are you planning to carry by hand or on your shoulder?
The handles of the Modena Midi are quite long but it really sits comfortably on your shoulder and it is easy to get things out of it. 
If you have a Victoria Midi or Selene Midi, you can ask Marco to make the handles to that length


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> I have another request. I have a midi Modena on order the red/Bordeaux verona. I know Marco has the one with the regular handles which are long similar in length to the midi Selene. He also produces one with short handles. Has anyone ordered the midi Modena with the short handles? I would love to see a photo if at all possible. I have decided on everything except the handles.



I have one on order. My reasoning being that I have slopey shoulders and shoulder bags tend to not stay up well. 

I'm looking forward to having the option to either hand-carry or crossbody carry to allot for hands-free toddler-wrangling.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> I have one on order. My reasoning being that I have slopey shoulders and shoulder bags tend to not stay up well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to having the option to either hand-carry or crossbody carry to allot for hands-free toddler-wrangling.


Did you order the hand held version with a messenger strap for your Modena midi. All he has on the website is the shoulder version, I am looking to see what the length of the strap is for hand holding.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Selene midi zip and two penelope: blue, lead and purple Africa. I can’t wait for them to soften with use!


----------



## Monaliceke

I like to ask for opinions about the Phoebe versus the Mini Zhoe. I like both styles but I am not sure which one to choose.  Also, because there’s quite a bit of price difference between them, I would like to know how aesthetically different are they. It would be nice to hear your comments if you have any of these bags & which one do you reach out more? Thank you!


----------



## mleleigh

djfmn said:


> Did you order the hand held version with a messenger strap for your Modena midi. All he has on the website is the shoulder version, I am looking to see what the length of the strap is for hand holding.



Yes. I didn't ask exactly what the strap drop is, but based on the pic in the blog post and my unscientific methods, it appears to be about 4 inches.


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> Yes. I didn't ask exactly what the strap drop is, but based on the pic in the blog post and my unscientific methods, it appears to be about 4 inches.
> View attachment 4710084


This is exactly what I was looking for. This is more what I want a handheld and the ability to use messenger. It looks like there is a messenger strap option as well on this bag. Perfect. Thank you so much.


----------



## anitalilac

luxemadam said:


> I like to ask for opinions about the Phoebe versus the Mini Zhoe. I like both styles but I am not sure which one to choose.  Also, because there’s quite a bit of price difference between them, I would like to know how aesthetically different are they. It would be nice to hear your comments if you have any of these bags & which one do you reach out more? Thank you!


I prefer mini Zhoe just because I like the look way better then Phoebe.


----------



## carterazo

luxemadam said:


> I like to ask for opinions about the Phoebe versus the Mini Zhoe. I like both styles but I am not sure which one to choose.  Also, because there’s quite a bit of price difference between them, I would like to know how aesthetically different are they. It would be nice to hear your comments if you have any of these bags & which one do you reach out more? Thank you!


I don't have a mini Zhoe ( just regular and legend), but I do have quite a few Phoebes. I confess I have bought multiple Phoebes instead of the mini Zhoe. I would say both can be dressed up or down. However, the mini Zhoe will fit more. How much more? I don't know. The Phoebe will fit your cell, keys, a card case- if you need more cards than slots provided- and lipstick. HTH!


----------



## Monaliceke

anitalilac said:


> I prefer mini Zhoe just because I like the look way better then Phoebe.


Thanks. Do you mind sharing with us how much you can fit in the mini zhoe?



carterazo said:


> I don't have a mini Zhoe ( just regular and legend), but I do have quite a few Phoebes. I confess I have bought multiple Phoebes instead of the mini Zhoe. I would say both can be dressed up or down. However, the mini Zhoe will fit more. How much more? I don't know. The Phoebe will fit your cell, keys, a card case- if you need more cards than slots provided- and lipstick. HTH!


I am surprised to hear that mini zhoe can fit more. According to the dimensions on MM website, it looks like the phoebe style is slightly bigger


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> I prefer mini Zhoe just because I like the look way better then Phoebe.


I have both and I also prefer the midi Zhoe. The Phoebe is small and is fine for when I want to carry very little. I also have an Africa lead Phoebe that is great for using when I go on a date night. A date night what is that oh well perhaps one of these days we will have a date night again. I have two mini Zhoe's and I really like them a lot.


----------



## carterazo

luxemadam said:


> Thanks. Do you mind sharing with us how much you can fit in the mini zhoe?
> 
> I am surprised to hear that mini zhoe can fit more. According to the dimensions on MM website, it looks like the phoebe style is slightly bigger



It's because of the depth of the mini Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> It's because of the depth of the mini Zhoe.


I find that it hold more although the Phoebe is wider. I still find I can fit more stuff into Midi Zhoe than Phoebe


----------



## Coastal jewel

Hi ladies.  I must confess I’ve been so busy doing nothing that I’ve not checked in.  I have stuff on order... but I’m not sure I remember what!  A penny messenger in purple Africa...?  And a blue croc penny.  I think!  
I’m thinking that a mini minerva might be next?  

And I agree w TenKRat.. we need some pics and mod shots.  But that means dressing?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> And I agree w TenKRat.. we need some pics and mod shots.  But that means dressing?


No, you need not dress up or even be in the pic. Bags! We want to see bags!
My OOTD, for like five minutes, long enough to take the pic, lol. 
Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather:


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> No, you need not dress up or even be in the pic. Bags! We want to see bags!
> My OOTD, for like five minutes, long enough to take the pic, lol.
> Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather:
> View attachment 4712362


I cannot believe you got that dressed up to post a mod shot!  Thank you.  Lovely outfit, lovely bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> No, you need not dress up or even be in the pic. Bags! We want to see bags!
> My OOTD, for like five minutes, long enough to take the pic, lol.
> Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather:
> View attachment 4712362


Beautiful dress!


----------



## smile10281

tenKrat said:


> No, you need not dress up or even be in the pic. Bags! We want to see bags!
> My OOTD, for like five minutes, long enough to take the pic, lol.
> Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather:
> View attachment 4712362


Wow, gorgeous! You and the bag!


----------



## jbags07

luxemadam said:


> I like to ask for opinions about the Phoebe versus the Mini Zhoe. I like both styles but I am not sure which one to choose.  Also, because there’s quite a bit of price difference between them, I would like to know how aesthetically different are they. It would be nice to hear your comments if you have any of these bags & which one do you reach out more? Thank you!



thats a good question. I actually have 8 Phoebes and 2 mini Zhoes. And i wish i had done more mini Zhoes and fewer Phoebes. Phoebe is a great small bag, very cute, for lighter carry days. Mini Zhoe carries more as others have said. And it has better style imo. The lines of the bag are fantastic, its a much more stylish looking bag than Phoebe. Plus the chains added to the strap elevates the look too. Its fun and stylish and easy to wear....looks great crossbody over bulky winter coats and with thin cotton sundresses. 

I ordered Phoebes when i was already ordering multiple bags in an order, and wanted to stretch my budget to add special leathers Marco had at the time. And Phoebe is a great small crossbody. But, i really wish i had ordered fewer Phoebes and instead put that money toward more mini Zhoes, as honestly its one of my favorite MM styles.  If you like small bags, definitely worth it to invest in a couple of Phoebes, but if its between the two....imo go for mini. Zhoe.


----------



## Monaliceke

jbags07 said:


> thats a good question. I actually have 8 Phoebes and 2 mini Zhoes. And i wish i had done more mini Zhoes and fewer Phoebes. Phoebe is a great small bag, very cute, for lighter carry days. Mini Zhoe carries more as others have said. And it has better style imo. The lines of the bag are fantastic, its a much more stylish looking bag than Phoebe. Plus the chains added to the strap elevates the look too. Its fun and stylish and easy to wear....looks great crossbody over bulky winter coats and with thin cotton sundresses.
> 
> I ordered Phoebes when i was already ordering multiple bags in an order, and wanted to stretch my budget to add special leathers Marco had at the time. And Phoebe is a great small crossbody. But, i really wish i had ordered fewer Phoebes and instead put that money toward more mini Zhoes, as honestly its one of my favorite MM styles.  If you like small bags, definitely worth it to invest in a couple of Phoebes, but if its between the two....imo go for mini. Zhoe.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I am all set for the mini zhoe now as I really like that style too


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot believe you got that dressed up to post a mod shot!  Thank you.  Lovely outfit, lovely bag.


I needed to put some nice clothes on for my mental health.  


Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful dress!





smile10281 said:


> Wow, gorgeous! You and the bag!


Thank you ☺️

I hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## anneclaire127

I haven't posted in a while, as life in general has been hectic and overwhelming.  Hope all of you lovely Massaccesi fans are staying well!

I've had a couple of orders arrive right before Marco had to stop shipping.  I thought I'd post a couple of my favorite new bags, especially since there is a conversation about Mini Zhoes vs Phoebes.  I'm quite new to Massaccesi so have not had extensive experience with these two styles, but I will echo @jbags07 and say that I prefer Mini Zhoe over Phoebe.  Really I agree with everything you said @jbags07 .  The Mini Zhoe is really gorgeous and holds a surprising amount.  Phoebe is lovely too, but for a smaller SLG-adjacent bag, the Flora has really blown me away.  When I'm tempted to go for a small bag in a special leather, from now on I'll try to spring for the Mini Zhoe, given the choice.

I'm posting a photo of a Black Cuoio Toscano Mini Zhoe (marine lining, light gunmetal hardware, wide leather only strap) and a Lead Africa Mini Zhoe (marine lining, dark gunmetal hardware).  I apologize for the not so great lighting.  A better photo of my lead Africa Mini Zhoe can be found on Marco's Facebook page.  I recently ordered another Mini Zhoe, in Orange RT Africa (thank you to the lovely posters who check in with Marco on availability of his special leathers!).  I've also ordered a mini Modena in deep red Fiore and a little Valerie in Octane Pompei (the little Valeries featured here recently have been to die for!)


----------



## anneclaire127

One more thing about Mini Zhoe:  I have added an optional top zip closure for both bags, and I like this, but I think it may work better on the full sized Zhoe.  I like having the option for extra security, but the zipper can be a bit fussy to close.  I don't have a regular Zhoe, but I could see this working better on that bag than on the mini Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I am all set for the mini zhoe now as I really like that style too


I have 2 mini Zhoe's and I really like them. One of them is the regular Mini Zhoe the other is the mini Zhoe which I added the Mia handle to. I wanted the versatility of a hand held bag and a strap for shoulder carrying.


----------



## Kimbashop

anneclaire127 said:


> One more thing about Mini Zhoe:  I have added an optional top zip closure for both bags, and I like this, but I think it may work better on the full sized Zhoe.  I like having the option for extra security, but the zipper can be a bit fussy to close.  I don't have a regular Zhoe, but I could see this working better on that bag than on the mini Zhoe.


I really like the wide straps you got with these two leathers. They seem to complement the texture and weight of the bag-- I don't mean literal weight but the texture and cheweyness of the leather itself. Both are really beautiful.


----------



## Kimbashop

luxemadam said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts. I am all set for the mini zhoe now as I really like that style too


+1 for a mini Zhoe, although I am waiting for a Phoebe. I used my Zhoe a lot last summer as a day bag and it was the perfect size. It is probably one of my favorite everyday styles.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I love the Alexia midi. I have a full size and while it is dramatic, I really like the smaller look in that style.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> No, you need not dress up or even be in the pic. Bags! We want to see bags!
> My OOTD, for like five minutes, long enough to take the pic, lol.
> Alexia Midi in Everose glitter Pompei leather:
> View attachment 4712362


Love your outfit! I want to steal your boots.


----------



## carterazo

anneclaire127 said:


> I haven't posted in a while, as life in general has been hectic and overwhelming.  Hope all of you lovely Massaccesi fans are staying well!
> 
> I've had a couple of orders arrive right before Marco had to stop shipping.  I thought I'd post a couple of my favorite new bags, especially since there is a conversation about Mini Zhoes vs Phoebes.  I'm quite new to Massaccesi so have not had extensive experience with these two styles, but I will echo @jbags07 and say that I prefer Mini Zhoe over Phoebe.  Really I agree with everything you said @jbags07 .  The Mini Zhoe is really gorgeous and holds a surprising amount.  Phoebe is lovely too, but for a smaller SLG-adjacent bag, the Flora has really blown me away.  When I'm tempted to go for a small bag in a special leather, from now on I'll try to spring for the Mini Zhoe, given the choice.
> 
> I'm posting a photo of a Black Cuoio Toscano Mini Zhoe (marine lining, light gunmetal hardware, wide leather only strap) and a Lead Africa Mini Zhoe (marine lining, dark gunmetal hardware).  I apologize for the not so great lighting.  A better photo of my lead Africa Mini Zhoe can be found on Marco's Facebook page.  I recently ordered another Mini Zhoe, in Orange RT Africa (thank you to the lovely posters who check in with Marco on availability of his special leathers!).  I've also ordered a mini Modena in deep red Fiore and a little Valerie in Octane Pompei (the little Valeries featured here recently have been to die for!)
> 
> View attachment 4712965


These are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I love the Alexia midi. I have a full size and while it is dramatic, I really like the smaller look in that style.


I have an Alexia midi. I asked @tenKrat because I knew she had both to take comparison shots for me. Based on her photos I decided that the midi Alexia was the better size for my needs. I love the style it is so unusual and I think very fashion forward.


----------



## Fancyfree

Does anyone know whether Marco is OK ?
I was kind of expecting him to be updating the shop page on his website ( all the pictures with no colours...) while the Italian lock down prevents him from producing bags....
I do hope he is OK.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Does anyone know whether Marco is OK ?
> I was kind of expecting him to be updating the shop page on his website ( all the pictures with no colours...) while the Italian lock down prevents him from producing bags....
> I do hope he is OK.


He and his family are still OK.  He is disgusted because in Central and Southern Italy things are under control, while in the NOrth they are not, he says. So they won't let him go back to work until the North is more controlled. He says he cannot wait to get back to work. I am not sure where his shop is. I have asked him if it is attached to his house so he can work alone in the shop. He will answer later.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> He and his family are still OK.  He is disgusted because in Central and Southern Italy things are under control, while in the NOrth they are not, he says. So they won't let him go back to work until the North is more controlled. He says he cannot wait to get back to work. I am not sure where his shop is. I have asked him if it is attached to his house so he can work alone in the shop. He will answer later.


I can answer where his shop is and it is not attached to his house. He lives some distance from the workshop it is closer to where his parents live because his father started the workshop or actually took over the workshop from his father. But it is close to his parents house. I spoke to him yesterday he is trying to get dispensation to allow him to start up the workshop because he is below the number of workers that is regarded as a health issue with coronavirus if they work together.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I can answer where his shop is and it is not attached to his house. He lives some distance from the workshop it is closer to where his parents live because his father started the workshop or actually took over the workshop from his father. But it is close to his parents house. I spoke to him yesterday he is trying to get dispensation to allow him to start up the workshop because he is below the number of workers that is regarded as a health issue with coronavirus if they work together.


I forgot you visited his shop. I am still jealous, lol.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## djfmn

I asked him about updating the website and he said this would have been the perfect opportunity to do that. Unfortunately a lot of the files he needs are on his computer at his workshop and also his professional scanner that he needs to do the scanning for the various colors are also at his workshop office. He said unfortunately he is not able to travel at all so he cannot get the necessary stuff to update his website. This is terribly frustrating to him because he said he is locked up at home and not able to even update the website when he has all this time. I know it must be frustrating to him but on the other hand perhaps it is a good time for him to be with his family and spend time with his children and wife. He has young children so I think perhaps not having to work on MM which he does all the time this dedicated time with his family is a very good thing.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> I forgot you visited his shop. I am still jealous, lol.  Thanks for the info.


Wow, that is really cool!!!!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Love your outfit! I want to steal your boots.


Thank you.   I like to wear my rock ‘n roll boots with a flowery dress.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Athena messenger with Minerva shoulder strap in amethyst Pompei leather


----------



## Kimbashop

Gorgeous outfit! Thanks for that pop of color. Superpretty bag and style and looks great with your black and white ensemble.

I simply must get something in Amethyst pompei....*plots*


----------



## smile10281

Haha, agreed! That leather and color are stunning. I am also loving your shoes!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena messenger with Minerva shoulder strap in amethyst Pompei leather
> View attachment 4715115


Another great outfit! The colors are great together.


----------



## Monaliceke

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena messenger with Minerva shoulder strap in amethyst Pompei leather
> View attachment 4715115


Love this leather colour! Just wondering if this leather is easy to care for?


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Love this leather colour! Just wondering if this leather is easy to care for?


Pompei is really easy to care for and hard to scratch.


----------



## emmaAr

djfmn said:


> *MIDI DIVA BUCKET BAG*
> 
> I have a DIVA bucket and I got it without tassels but with a tie which was my preference. I am not a tassel person at all. I love it so easy to carry when I head out shopping or going somewhere over the weekend.
> I was intrigued about a midi version of Diva and asked Marco here is what he said.
> 
> *"I will definitely make a midi Diva if there is a minimum of 3 orders".
> *
> So for the ladies who are interested get a group order together of 3 and Marco will make a midi bucket bag.
> Unfortunately I cannot order another bag otherwise I might have considered being one of the 3.


Did anyone order a Midi Diva?


----------



## Kimbashop

emmaAr said:


> Did anyone order a Midi Diva?


Not yet, but it is on my list!


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Little Athena messenger with Minerva shoulder strap in amethyst Pompei leather
> View attachment 4715115


super cute outfit and a gorgeous bag! Amethyst Pompei is one of Marco's most special leathers, hands down.


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> Love this leather colour! Just wondering if this leather is easy to care for?


Pompei is very easy to care for. I have 5 MM bags in this leather and I find it to be very hardy and maintenance free. I have been caught in the rain a number of times with my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. All I did was wipe it down when I got home. It looks brand new and I use it all the time. I am not very good at taking modshots especially when I see @tenKrat amazing photos. Also I am always dressed for yard work as I have been constantly in the garden as a form of exercise and being outdoors. Living in Florida the weather is perfect for spring and yard cleanup. 
Here is a photo of my amethyst pompei Little Tulipano


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> Pompei is very easy to care for. I have 5 MM bags in this leather and I find it to be very hardy and maintenance free. I have been caught in the rain a number of times with my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. All I did was wipe it down when I got home. It looks brand new and I use it all the time. I am not very good at taking modshots especially when I see @tenKrat amazing photos. Also I am always dressed for yard work as I have been constantly in the garden as a form of exercise and being outdoors. Living in Florida the weather is perfect for spring and yard cleanup.
> Here is a photo of my amethyst pompei Little Tulipano
> View attachment 4716366





southernbelle43 said:


> Pompei is really easy to care for and hard to scratch.



Thanks, ladies! It’s great to know that Pompei leather is easy maintenance. I have ordered a Zhoe Legend in this leather. Can’t wait to see how it looks.


----------



## tenKrat

luxemadam said:


> Thanks, ladies! It’s great to know that Pompei leather is easy maintenance. I have ordered a Zhoe Legend in this leather. Can’t wait to see how it looks.


Your Zhoe Legend will look fabulous. Pompei is perfect for this bag style. Here’s mine in platinum and silver Pompei with a Minerva short shoulder strap, which I love, love, love.


----------



## jblended

Don't mind me; just sitting here drooling over this eye-candy!


----------



## djfmn

jblended said:


> Don't mind me; just sitting here drooling over this eye-candy!


@jblended We love having you join us. Welcome to the group. Of course @tenKrat is the queen of amazing modshots. Unfortunately that is not my forte you have to put up with photos just of my handbags.


----------



## jblended

djfmn said:


> @jblended We love having you join us. Welcome to the group. Of course @tenKrat is the queen of amazing modshots. Unfortunately that is not my forte you have to put up with photos just of my handbags.


Thanks for the warm welcome! 
@ElainePG directed me this way a few days ago (Thank you!) and I've been scrolling through and enjoying all the gorgeous pics. Mod shots or otherwise- I'll take them any way I can get them! 
What I've noticed most is how personal the relationship with Marco seems to be, you all refer to him as though he's an old friend. I can tell that he takes pride in his work and invests in his patrons.
It's easy to see why these bags are so addictive when you have that luscious leather, the bespoke options and the best customer service.
It'll be a while until I buy my own but, I'm going to enjoy your beautiful collections in the meantime as I figure out exactly what I'd like for myself.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> @ElainePG directed me this way a few days ago (Thank you!) and I've been scrolling through and enjoying all the gorgeous pics. Mod shots or otherwise- I'll take them any way I can get them!
> What I've noticed most is how personal the relationship with Marco seems to be, you all refer to him as though he's an old friend. I can tell that he takes pride in his work and invests in his patrons.
> It's easy to see why these bags are so addictive when you have that luscious leather, the bespoke options and the best customer service.
> It'll be a while until I buy my own but, I'm going to enjoy your beautiful collections in the meantime as I figure out exactly what I'd like for myself.


Welcome, @jblended! I've been addicted for about a year now. His work is impeccable, and it is so fun designing a bag with him.


----------



## djfmn

jblended said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> @ElainePG directed me this way a few days ago (Thank you!) and I've been scrolling through and enjoying all the gorgeous pics. Mod shots or otherwise- I'll take them any way I can get them!
> What I've noticed most is how personal the relationship with Marco seems to be, you all refer to him as though he's an old friend. I can tell that he takes pride in his work and invests in his patrons.
> It's easy to see why these bags are so addictive when you have that luscious leather, the bespoke options and the best customer service.
> It'll be a while until I buy my own but, I'm going to enjoy your beautiful collections in the meantime as I figure out exactly what I'd like for myself.


Thanks @ElainePG for sending you this way. I have been buying bags from Marco for 15 years. First when he made bags for Belen Echandia. In 2014 he started his own line of handbags MM and I have been buying those since 2014. Last year when I visited him in Italy he told me that @bonniekir and I bought the first 2 MM bags that he made. I am spoiled rotten by being able to have the bag made the way I want in the most amazing leather. I used to buy Balenciaga and Chanel but sold all of them about 5 to 8 years ago and now only have MM bags. I got spoiled with the quality of his bags and also very spoiled when it comes to being able to customize them to exactly what I want. I do not think I could go back to buying off the shelf handbags. Marco is one of the nicest and kindest people and his customer service is amazing. You cannot go wrong with an MM bag.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> Welcome, @jblended! I've been addicted for about a year now. His work is impeccable, and it is so fun designing a bag with him.


Thank you .
I have a lot to learn about his customization process still, but from the few pages I've skimmed thus far (this thread is looong), it seems like he makes the design process really interactive for those wanting to be involved.



djfmn said:


> Thanks @ElainePG for sending you this way. I have been buying bags from Marco for 15 years. First when he made bags for Belen Echandia. In 2014 he started his own line of handbags MM and I have been buying those since 2014. Last year when I visited him in Italy he told me that @bonniekir and I bought the first 2 MM bags that he made. I am spoiled rotten by being able to have the bag made the way I want in the most amazing leather. I used to buy Balenciaga and Chanel but sold all of them about 5 to 8 years ago and now only have MM bags. I got spoiled with the quality of his bags and also very spoiled when it comes to being able to customize them to exactly what I want. I do not think I could go back to buying off the shelf handbags. Marco is one of the nicest and kindest people and his customer service is amazing. You cannot go wrong with an MM bag.


That's such an amazing story, thank you for sharing! I love that you have a history with him and I'm sure he appreciates your loyalty.
I would put bespoke and great service above 'premier' any day! I would rather pay for this relationship (and superior quality) over the usual off-the-shelf stuff.

It's not on the same scale in terms of beauty or quality, but roughly half of my bag collection is bespoke. I got into bags when I was working through Asia and would have local artisans make up a bag for me. Everything I own from my travels is one of a kind. Sometimes I would ask for a bag that incorporated different elements of others bags they had on display, other times I would sketch out a shape I imagined and they'd create a mould of it for me. Then I'd select the leather and colour, and someone would carefully hand-sew the bag for me in a few days.
Surprisingly, those bags have held up remarkably well over the years and the memories attached to them make them all the more special.
So, to now discover these gorgeous Massaccesi bags that follow the same principle but are a *huge *step up in quality and beauty just gets me giddy with excitement!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Thank you .
> I have a lot to learn about his customization process still, but from the few pages I've skimmed thus far (this thread is looong), it seems like he makes the design process really interactive for those wanting to be involved.
> 
> 
> That's such an amazing story, thank you for sharing! I love that you have a history with him and I'm sure he appreciates your loyalty.
> I would put bespoke and great service above 'premier' any day! I would rather pay for this relationship (and superior quality) over the usual off-the-shelf stuff.
> 
> It's not on the same scale in terms of beauty or quality, but roughly half of my bag collection is bespoke. I got into bags when I was working through Asia and would have local artisans make up a bag for me. Everything I own from my travels is one of a kind. Sometimes I would ask for a bag that incorporated different elements of others bags they had on display, other times I would sketch out a shape I imagined and they'd create a mould of it for me. Then I'd select the leather and colour, and someone would carefully hand-sew the bag for me in a few days.
> Surprisingly, those bags have held up remarkably well over the years and the memories attached to them make them all the more special.
> So, to now discover these gorgeous Massaccesi bags that follow the same principle but are a *huge *step up in quality and beauty just gets me giddy with excitement!



How wonderful! I'd love to see your bag collection. When/if you are ready at some point to order from Massaccesi, you have a bunch of enthusiastic and well-versed ladies here who love to help. We all have experiences with different bags, leathers, etc. and love to help out new people.


----------



## Kimbashop

with all of this discussion of Amethyst pompei, I have a question. I have been thinking about ordering a mini Zhoe in this color and leather and I'm wondering what you all might suggest for hardware: Silver, light GM or dark GM? Does anyone have experiences with an amethyst Zhoe? TIA.


----------



## orchidmyst

Kimbashop said:


> with all of this discussion of Amethyst pompei, I have a question. I have been thinking about ordering a mini Zhoe in this color and leather and I'm wondering what you all might suggest for hardware: Silver, light GM or dark GM? Does anyone have experiences with an amethyst Zhoe? TIA.


Amethyst Pompei is one of those colors that works with any hardware color. 
If you're going to choose the shoulder strap with the chain for your Mini Zhoe instead of the all leather shoulder strap, you can pick the hardware color based on which look you want when carrying this bag.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> How wonderful! I'd love to see your bag collection. When/if you are ready at some point to order from Massaccesi, you have a bunch of enthusiastic and well-versed ladies here who love to help. We all have experiences with different bags, leathers, etc. and love to help out new people.


I'm currently sheltering in place away from my own flat, but I'll take pictures and share when I'm able to. 

I can tell! I love the vibe of this thread and it's lovely to be welcomed in by everyone even before I've made my first purchase.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> with all of this discussion of Amethyst pompei, I have a question. I have been thinking about ordering a mini Zhoe in this color and leather and I'm wondering what you all might suggest for hardware: Silver, light GM or dark GM? Does anyone have experiences with an amethyst Zhoe? TIA.


I don’t have a Zhoe by a Mia in amethyst with dark gunmetal hardware. It looks very sleek and edgy.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I don’t have a Zhoe by a Mia in amethyst with dark gunmetal hardware. It looks very sleek and edgy.


edgy-- I like that. If you have a pic handy, would you post one? I'd love to see it (or direct me if you have posted previously).


----------



## Sickgrl13

Kimbashop said:


> edgy-- I like that. If you have a pic handy, would you post one? I'd love to see it (or direct me if you have posted previously).


I misspoke, the amethyst Mia has light gunmetal although it looks silver in the pic. It is next to eggplant Pompeii that does have dark gunmetal hw.  I think it will look awesome with amethyst.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> I misspoke, the amethyst Mia has light gunmetal although it looks silver in the pic. It is next to eggplant Pompeii that does have dark gunmetal hw.  I think it will look awesome with amethyst.


These are both gorgeous. Love the HW on both of them great choices. Perfect style and pompei is such a great leather.


----------



## djfmn

I have some exciting news for you. Marco indicated that he has been given the go ahead to start up the workshop later this week. First he has to disinfect it and get it ready. As soon as I have more detailed information I will let everyone know. He seemed to think they will begin full production starting next week Monday.


----------



## Sickgrl13

djfmn said:


> I have some exciting news for you. Marco indicated that he has been given the go ahead to start up the workshop later this week. First he has to disinfect it and get it ready. As soon as I have more detailed information I will let everyone know. He seemed to think they will begin full production starting next week Monday.


That is great news!


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I have some exciting news for you. Marco indicated that he has been given the go ahead to start up the workshop later this week. First he has to disinfect it and get it ready. As soon as I have more detailed information I will let everyone know. He seemed to think they will begin full production starting next week Monday.



EXCITING INDEED! I had to suppress a shriek when I read this because I'm trying to put my kids to bed. My Modena Midi may even arrive before I get to go to office again (in June, if lockdown isn't extended). I've been working from home for 6 weeks now and I miss dressing up and using my bags.


----------



## tenKrat

Aura in dark taupe vacchetta and dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I misspoke, the amethyst Mia has light gunmetal although it looks silver in the pic. It is next to eggplant Pompeii that does have dark gunmetal hw.  I think it will look awesome with amethyst.


Oo, thanks. Yeah, either one would look great.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I have some exciting news for you. Marco indicated that he has been given the go ahead to start up the workshop later this week. First he has to disinfect it and get it ready. As soon as I have more detailed information I will let everyone know. He seemed to think they will begin full production starting next week Monday.



how wonderful!


----------



## TotinScience

@Kimbashop, dark gunmetal all the way! That combination is awesome. 
@djfmn, that's such amazing news about Marco!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Hi all, Catching up! After six weeks, I am starting to feel like my family is settling into some sort of routine haha.


luxemadam said:


> Thanks, ladies! It’s great to know that Pompei leather is easy maintenance. I have ordered a Zhoe Legend in this leather. Can’t wait to see how it looks.


Oh, I am excited to see your Zhoe Legend reveal!!!



jblended said:


> Don't mind me; just sitting here drooling over this eye-candy!


Yes, welcome @jblended!! The Massaccesi bespoke process is such a wonderful journey.



Kimbashop said:


> with all of this discussion of Amethyst pompei, I have a question. I have been thinking about ordering a mini Zhoe in this color and leather and I'm wondering what you all might suggest for hardware: Silver, light GM or dark GM? Does anyone have experiences with an amethyst Zhoe? TIA.


I think you can't go wrong, but something about amethyst makes me like it with gunmetal, either light or dark. Just my thought.



tenKrat said:


> Aura in dark taupe vacchetta and dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4718287


I love everything about this pic...of course I love all shades of brown, but those shoes @tenKrat!! Wow!

And @djfmn, thank you for spreading cheer and excitement with your update on Marco. Yay!!! He must be so happy, though I too am glad he got some time with family and hopefully some rest.

Hope everyone is staying safe and healthy!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Pompei is very easy to care for. I have 5 MM bags in this leather and I find it to be very hardy and maintenance free. I have been caught in the rain a number of times with my Little Tulipano in amethyst pompei. All I did was wipe it down when I got home. It looks brand new and I use it all the time. I am not very good at taking modshots especially when I see @tenKrat amazing photos. Also I am always dressed for yard work as I have been constantly in the garden as a form of exercise and being outdoors. Living in Florida the weather is perfect for spring and yard cleanup.
> Here is a photo of my amethyst pompei Little Tulipano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4716366


I keep thinking I should get the outer part of this bag....


----------



## carterazo

jblended said:


> Don't mind me; just sitting here drooling over this eye-candy!


Welcome to our thread - the slippery slope!  You'll be in good company.


----------



## carterazo

jblended said:


> Thank you .
> I have a lot to learn about his customization process still, but from the few pages I've skimmed thus far (this thread is looong), it seems like he makes the design process really interactive for those wanting to be involved.
> 
> 
> That's such an amazing story, thank you for sharing! I love that you have a history with him and I'm sure he appreciates your loyalty.
> I would put bespoke and great service above 'premier' any day! I would rather pay for this relationship (and superior quality) over the usual off-the-shelf stuff.
> 
> It's not on the same scale in terms of beauty or quality, but roughly half of my bag collection is bespoke. I got into bags when I was working through Asia and would have local artisans make up a bag for me. Everything I own from my travels is one of a kind. Sometimes I would ask for a bag that incorporated different elements of others bags they had on display, other times I would sketch out a shape I imagined and they'd create a mould of it for me. Then I'd select the leather and colour, and someone would carefully hand-sew the bag for me in a few days.
> Surprisingly, those bags have held up remarkably well over the years and the memories attached to them make them all the more special.
> So, to now discover these gorgeous Massaccesi bags that follow the same principle but are a *huge *step up in quality and beauty just gets me giddy with excitement!



It's exciting that you already have bags that are unique! You will love Marco, the process, and your new MM bags.


----------



## msd_bags

I’m so happy I got a white box from Italy!  I was not expecting this to arrive at my doorstep since normally, we need to pick up EMS packages at the central post office.  We went on lockdown on March 16 and the post closed as well.  I remembered to email Marco only on the 19th for
him to hold shipping.  But he just shipped my package that day!  

I’ve actually sort of given up on ever receiving this, so imagine how happy I am when this was delivered a few minutes ago!!  It’s a Phoebe in Africa and the price is below the de minimis for customs charges - probably why it got delivered too.

She’s still in ‘quarantine’.  Let’s see if I can wait 3 days before I open the box.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I have some exciting news for you. Marco indicated that he has been given the go ahead to start up the workshop later this week. First he has to disinfect it and get it ready. As soon as I have more detailed information I will let everyone know. He seemed to think they will begin full production starting next week Monday.



That's awesome!  He must be relieved!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Aura in dark taupe vacchetta and dark gunmetal hardware
> View attachment 4718287



Great outfit!  You have the best shoes!  I would love to take a peek at your shoe closet. (Right after looking at all your MM bags)


----------



## carterazo

msd_bags said:


> I’m so happy I got a white box from Italy!  I was not expecting this to arrive at my doorstep since normally, we need to pick up EMS packages at the central post office.  We went on lockdown on March 16 and the post closed as well.  I remembered to email Marco only on the 19th for
> him to hold shipping.  But he just shipped my package that day!
> 
> I’ve actually sort of given up on ever receiving this, so imagine how happy I am when this was delivered a few minutes ago!!  It’s a Phoebe in Africa and the price is below the de minimis for customs charges - probably why it got delivered too.
> 
> She’s still in ‘quarantine’.  Let’s see if I can wait 3 days before I open the box.
> View attachment 4718781



Yay, can't wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> That's awesome!  He must be relieved!


You have more self control than me.  I wipe down the outside of my boxes and tear into them. I figure the insideS have not been handled for at least 3 days so ....  Eager to see your goodie!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Does anyone know if it might be possible to custom order an Alexia Midi without the two front outer pockets? Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone know if it might be possible to custom order an Alexia Midi without the two front outer pockets? Thanks!


I think Marco can make that happen. Send him an email.


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> I think Marco can make that happen. Send him an email.



Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone know if it might be possible to custom order an Alexia Midi without the two front outer pockets? Thanks!


This has been answered but i wanted to add that unless you try to modify a style that completely changes it, Marco will work with you to add, subtract.....almost anything you want which is why at these prices his bags are  treasures!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone know if it might be possible to custom order an Alexia Midi without the two front outer pockets? Thanks!


@JenJBS , You are here! Welcome. As mentioned, Marco will likely make that happen for you. he is pretty good at accommodating changes, unless there is some structural reason why he can't.


----------



## Kimbashop

Is anyone still interested in ordering a midi-Diva? I believe that pre-COVID19 SFH we needed to have at least 3 interested people for him to make the order. I'm still very interested in a mini bucket bag (I'm thinking of a super fun cheery color right now), so let me know if any of you are interested and I will contact Marco.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> This has been answered but i wanted to add that unless you try to modify a style that completely changes it, Marco will work with you to add, subtract.....almost anything you want which is why at these prices his bags are  treasures!!!





Kimbashop said:


> @JenJBS , You are here! Welcome. As mentioned, Marco will likely make that happen for you. he is pretty good at accommodating changes, unless there is some structural reason why he can't.



Thank you ladies! I sent the email... Also asked about the color. In Shopping it shows Eggplant as one of the colors to buy, but in the Leathers section eggplant isn't mentioned - but amethyst is. I'd be happy with either, but prefer Amethyst. We'll see what he says! And if he ever  does a Calista Midi, I'll have to get it. The full size one is just too big for me... And I really want a bag in his Pompei leather, which the Alexia is... The Octane color of Pompei leather also looks beautiful...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thank you ladies! I sent the email... Also asked about the color. In Shopping it shows Eggplant as one of the colors to buy, but in the Leathers section eggplant isn't mentioned - but amethyst is. I'd be happy with either, but prefer Amethyst. We'll see what he says! And if he ever  does a Calista Midi, I'll have to get it. The full size one is just too big for me... And I really want a bag in his Pompei leather, which the Alexia is... The Octane color of Pompei leather also looks beautiful...


The website is unfortunately not updated often, so it is best to ask him what he has available. Knowing your preference for colors, I think you would love the Amethyst, but the eggplant is also lovely, especially if you need a dark purple bag. The pompei leather is amazing -- sturdy, easy to clean, holds color well, smooth without being overly shiny, and works well in all kinds of weather. 

I have a bag in the octane Pompei (you can search my username with the word Octane or midi-Aurora and it will pour up) and can attest to its beauty. I always receive compliments on it when I'm out and about. It's a smoky blue, with just a hint of grey. In some light it is a deep blue. It is gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thank you ladies! I sent the email... Also asked about the color. In Shopping it shows Eggplant as one of the colors to buy, but in the Leathers section eggplant isn't mentioned - but amethyst is. I'd be happy with either, but prefer Amethyst. We'll see what he says! And if he ever  does a Calista Midi, I'll have to get it. The full size one is just too big for me... And I really want a bag in his Pompei leather, which the Alexia is... The Octane color of Pompei leather also looks beautiful...


You know that you can get almost any bag in Pompei or any other leather.  I know he shows bags on his site with particular leathers listed, but this does not mean you cannot get other leathers for that bag. There are some exceptions, like you cannot use a really thick leather on a very small bag, for example.


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi!! My antigona bag twin!! Welcome to the MM world - it’s super addicting and wonderful!!!!



JenJBS said:


> Thank you ladies! I sent the email... Also asked about the color. In Shopping it shows Eggplant as one of the colors to buy, but in the Leathers section eggplant isn't mentioned - but amethyst is. I'd be happy with either, but prefer Amethyst. We'll see what he says! And if he ever  does a Calista Midi, I'll have to get it. The full size one is just too big for me... And I really want a bag in his Pompei leather, which the Alexia is... The Octane color of Pompei leather also looks beautiful...


----------



## JenJBS

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi!! My antigona bag twin!! Welcome to the MM world - it’s super addicting and wonderful!!!!



Thank you, Bag Twin!  Happy to be here! And Marco said he can do that customization for me!  So just waiting for an email back to confirm the order and instructions on how to pay him for a special order... 

I'm in love with the discontinued Persian Green Metallic color, and hope one day it will come back...


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Bag Twin!  Happy to be here! And Marco said he can do that customization for me!  So just waiting for an email back to confirm the order and instructions on how to pay him for a special order...
> 
> I'm in love with the discontinued Persian Green Metallic color, and hope one day it will come back...


Just wait until you get that FIRST Massaccesi bag....there is no stopping after that.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Just wait until you get that FIRST Massaccesi bag....there is no stopping after that.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> You have more self control than me.  I wipe down the outside of my boxes and tear into them. I figure the insideS have not been handled for at least 3 days so ....  Eager to see your goodie!!!!


Right? Knowing how well those boxes are packaged, I would have washed it with soap and opened it right away.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Right? Knowing how well those boxes are packaged, I would have washed it with soap and opened it right away.


The risk of getting Covid19 off inanimate surfaces does not scare me in the least.   Especially when it comes to UPS or FedEx or DHL packages.


----------



## emmaAr

Kimbashop said:


> Is anyone still interested in ordering a midi-Diva? I believe that pre-COVID19 SFH we needed to have at least 3 interested people for him to make the order. I'm still very interested in a mini bucket bag (I'm thinking of a super fun cheery color right now), so let me know if any of you are interested and I will contact Marco.


Yes, count me in!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Bag Twin!  Happy to be here! And Marco said he can do that customization for me!  So just waiting for an email back to confirm the order and instructions on how to pay him for a special order...
> 
> I'm in love with the discontinued Persian Green Metallic color, and hope one day it will come back...


Congrats! I can't wait to see this version of Alexia.   Did you ask Marco about a midi  Calista? I have been dreaming of a midi version since she first came out.


----------



## carterazo

I have only been out a few times the last 6 weeks. This cutie has accompanied me almost every instance. She is so lovely and practical!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I have only been out a few times the last 6 weeks. This cutie has accompanied me almost every instance. She is so lovely and practical!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720045


That bag is stellar!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see this version of Alexia.   Did you ask Marco about a midi  Calista? I have been dreaming of a midi version since she first came out.



Thanks!  Order is in and paid for, so now just the wait... 

No. I figured stick to one request at at time.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thanks!  Order is in and paid for, so now just the wait...
> 
> No. I figured stick to one request at at time.


What did you end up ordering (color, leather, etc)?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> What did you end up ordering (color, leather, etc)?



Alexia Midi in the Amethyst Pompei leather, with black lining and dark gunmetal hardware. No exterior pockets on the front. I'm just praying the TDF Persian Green Metallic leather comes back at some point...


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Alexia Midi in the Amethyst Pompei leather, with black lining and dark gunmetal hardware. No exterior pockets on the front. I'm just praying the TDF Persian Green Metallic leather comes back at some point...


That sounds lovely! I don't know if that one will come back or not; sometimes he seems to get new runs on previously offered special leathers. You can ask Marco if he has any extra for a bag or an SLG.


----------



## djfmn

JenJBS said:


> Does anyone know if it might be possible to custom order an Alexia Midi without the two front outer pockets? Thanks!


I think he will be able to do that. As @tenKrat said send him an email. 
Welcome to the group we are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> That sounds lovely! I don't know if that one will come back or not; sometimes he seems to get new runs on previously offered special leathers. You can ask Marco if he has any extra for a bag or an SLG.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

djfmn said:


> I think he will be able to do that. As @tenKrat said send him an email.
> Welcome to the group we are pleased to have you join us.



He can!   Thank you!  Happy to be here.


----------



## msd_bags

carterazo said:


> Right? Knowing how well those boxes are packaged, I would have washed it with soap and opened it right away.


So yesterday, I had to handle documents from outside (work documents), I took that chance to open my MM box.  I have transferred the content inside the house, but I am trying to be patient from actually touching the dust bag and the bag.  So right now, my MM goodie is still quarantined.  I know, I know.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> The website is unfortunately not updated often, so it is best to ask him what he has available. Knowing your preference for colors, I think you would love the Amethyst, but the eggplant is also lovely, especially if you need a dark purple bag. The pompei leather is amazing -- sturdy, easy to clean, holds color well, smooth without being overly shiny, and works well in all kinds of weather.
> 
> I have a bag in the octane Pompei (you can search my username with the word Octane or midi-Aurora and it will pour up) and can attest to its beauty. I always receive compliments on it when I'm out and about. It's a smoky blue, with just a hint of grey. In some light it is a deep blue. It is gorgeous.



Thank you! This is very helpful. Somehow missed it earlier. Happy I got the Amethyst, as you say I will like it better, and that matches my feelings seeing the color swatches. Your Octane bag is beautiful. No wonder you get compliments. I'm so excited to see the Pompei leather!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> You know that you can get almost any bag in Pompei or any other leather.  I know he shows bags on his site with particular leathers listed, but this does not mean you cannot get other leathers for that bag. There are some exceptions, like you cannot use a really thick leather on a very small bag, for example.



Thank you! If I love the Pompei leather, it's good to know I can get it in other styles.


----------



## coach943

JenJBS said:


> Thank you, Bag Twin!  Happy to be here! And Marco said he can do that customization for me!  So just waiting for an email back to confirm the order and instructions on how to pay him for a special order...
> 
> I'm in love with the discontinued Persian Green Metallic color, and hope one day it will come back...


Persian Green Metallic is so great. I have a Midi Soulmate in it, and it is a show-stopper color. I would not hesitate to get another bag in it if it came back.


----------



## JenJBS

coach943 said:


> Persian Green Metallic is so great. I have a Midi Soulmate in it, and it is a show-stopper color. I would not hesitate to get another bag in it if it came back.



Yours was one of the pics that made me fall in love with it!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is stellar!


Thank you!


----------



## msd_bags

Finally, my Phoebe in Lead Africa!  She is gorgeous!!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## jblended




----------



## Fancyfree

JenJBS said:


> He can!   Thank you!  Happy to be here.


Hi @JenJBS - I've been thinking about ordering an Alexia Midi without the front pockets, too. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> Finally, my Phoebe in Lead Africa!  She is gorgeous!!  Well worth the wait!
> View attachment 4720959
> View attachment 4720960


Lovely! I am still waiting for mine to arrive but I ordered the same thing. Seeing yours makes me excited to receive it.


----------



## jblended

This is dangerous. 
I have selected both the Phoebe and the Flora. Those are my size and style, though I'm leaning towards Flora because I prefer zippered bags over flaps. I'm also looking at the little Muse very seriously, but I'd remove the handles and make it a crossbody if Marco was willing.

That Wisteria metallic leather looks really lovely. I can't quite tell the actual tone, it looks like lilac on my screen but it may be different on other screens.

I must stop playing on that site. It's too tempting! 

After much thought, l'm certain that I'll wait until early 2021 before I make any purchase. I want the madness of the pandemic to have settled a bit because I have no way to enjoy anything new now. I can't even enjoy what I already own. But it's nice to have decided what direction I'm headed in from his selection. 
In the meantime, I'll continue lurking here and celebrating your awesome beauties!


----------



## southernbelle43

msd_bags said:


> Finally, my Phoebe in Lead Africa!  She is gorgeous!!  Well worth the wait!
> View attachment 4720959
> View attachment 4720960


That is lovely. I have heard that lead Africa is  great neutral color.


----------



## Fancyfree

jblended said:


> This is dangerous.
> I have selected both the Phoebe and the Flora. Those are my size and style, though I'm leaning towards Flora because I prefer zippered bags over flaps. I'm also looking at the little Muse very seriously, but I'd remove the handles and make it a crossbody if Marco was willing.
> 
> That Wisteria metallic leather looks really lovely. I can't quite tell the actual tone, it looks like lilac on my screen but it may be different on other screens.
> 
> I must stop playing on that site. It's too tempting!
> 
> After much thought, l'm certain that I'll wait until early 2021 before I make any purchase. I want the madness of the pandemic to have settled a bit because I have no way to enjoy anything new now. I can't even enjoy what I already own. But it's nice to have decided what direction I'm headed in from his selection.
> In the meantime, I'll continue lurking here and celebrating your awesome beauties!


A word of warning: Colours come and go. If there is a spesific colour, in  a spesific leather you desire, it may be gone by next year.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

msd_bags said:


> Finally, my Phoebe in Lead Africa!  She is gorgeous!!  Well worth the wait!
> View attachment 4720959
> View attachment 4720960


Pretty! I love the addition of the back pocket to give a little more space!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

jblended said:


> This is dangerous.
> I have selected both the Phoebe and the Flora. Those are my size and style, though I'm leaning towards Flora because I prefer zippered bags over flaps. I'm also looking at the little Muse very seriously, but I'd remove the handles and make it a crossbody if Marco was willing.
> 
> That Wisteria metallic leather looks really lovely. I can't quite tell the actual tone, it looks like lilac on my screen but it may be different on other screens.
> 
> I must stop playing on that site. It's too tempting!
> 
> After much thought, l'm certain that I'll wait until early 2021 before I make any purchase. I want the madness of the pandemic to have settled a bit because I have no way to enjoy anything new now. I can't even enjoy what I already own. But it's nice to have decided what direction I'm headed in from his selection.
> In the meantime, I'll continue lurking here and celebrating your awesome beauties!


Not to enable, but I remember reading a post years ago where somewhere stated they ordered a Flora, but had it enlarged to the size of the Phoebe. I’ve thought about that option ever since reading it. I wonder if Marco will still make that adjustment.


----------



## LuvNLux

msd_bags said:


> Finally, my Phoebe in Lead Africa!  She is gorgeous!!  Well worth the wait!
> View attachment 4720959
> View attachment 4720960



love it!  Lead Africa is really pretty!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> love it!  Lead Africa is really pretty!


I have an original Africa Lead midi Selene and a Phoebe and the leather is stunning it wears so well. The color goes with everything it is like a chameleon it changes in different light.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have an original Africa Lead midi Selene and a Phoebe and the leather is stunning it wears so well. The color goes with everything it is like a chameleon it changes in different light.


TotinScience also bought a  bag with the original lead Africa on it and told me on more than one occasion that it is a beautiful color that matches everything.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am planning for an order for a Sabrina Midi. In a pebbled leather.
I need help 

Colourwise, my first choice would be Black and Dark Grey Pebbled leather.

However, the Fior ,(also a type of pebbled leather), weighs less....
Less weight is allways a positive...
But Fiore does not currently come in grey.

Can any of you _*please* _tell me how much your Sabrina Midi weighs in Pebbled leather?  (With or without leather strap and/or hardware strap)


----------



## southernbelle43

I have never heard anyone say that a Sabrina midi was heavy in any leather?  I think you would be fine with one in pebbled. It has no heavy buckles, hardware on straps, etc.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I am planning for an order for a Sabrina Midi. In a pebbled leather.
> I need help
> 
> Colourwise, my first choice would be Black and Dark Grey Pebbled leather.
> 
> However, the Fior ,(also a type of pebbled leather), weighs less....
> Less weight is allways a positive...
> But Fiore does not currently come in grey.
> 
> Can any of you _*please* _tell me how much your Sabrina Midi weighs in Pebbled leather?  (With or without leather strap and/or hardware strap)


Sabrina midi is not a big bag at all, so even in pebbled you should be totally OK . I used to have one in Africa/Nappa and it was quite light, although I don't have an actual number for you


----------



## JenJBS

Thanks to our extremely kind and helpful @djfmn I now have a Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic ordered!  Black nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, black lining. That Persian Green Metallic...


----------



## Fancyfree

I've decided to celebrate Marco's return to business by placing an order for a Calista 
My bank account wont be pleased.
But I do suspect Marco and his team seriously need new orders now to stay in business.


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> I've decided to celebrate Marco's return to business by placing an order for a Calista
> My bank account wont be pleased.
> But I do suspect Marco and his team seriously need new orders now to stay in business.



The Calista is a gorgeous bag! Congratulations!  What leather, color, hardware?


----------



## Fancyfree

JenJBS said:


> The Calista is a gorgeous bag! Congratulations!  What leather, color, hardware?


Midnight Blue Tuscania, dark grey lining, silver hardware


----------



## JenJBS

Fancyfree said:


> Midnight Blue Tuscania, dark grey lining, silver hardware



Sounds divine! So classy! Blue and grey look amazing together, imo. Can't wait to see pics in a couple months!


----------



## Fancyfree

JenJBS said:


> Sounds divine! So classy! Blue and grey look amazing together, imo. Can't wait to see pics in a couple months!


I feel Calista and Tuscania both have a casual, summery vibe. And both are extremely lightweight 

I dream of the return of Bordeaux and Cobblestone Tuscania....


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Midnight Blue Tuscania, dark grey lining, silver hardware


That is going to be beautiful and Marco will be thrilled to get some new orders. He is so happy  to be back in his shop today.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Thanks to our extremely kind and helpful @djfmn I now have a Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic ordered!  Black nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, black lining. That Persian Green Metallic...


Oh wow! Can NOT wait to see this. congrats!


----------



## Kimbashop

Just emailed Marco today concerning the whereabouts of my Phebes... On its way and should be arriving next week. Also, he is able to make a midi-Diva so I am ordering one. I mentioned that there were at least two others on this thread who were interested in the same size. He said it might take a while to make these due to other projects but that he was willing to create a mini-model. I'm very excited to have a mini bucket bag. So glad he is back in business.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Just emailed Marco today concerning the whereabouts of my Phebes... On its way and should be arriving next week. Also, he is able to make a midi-Diva so I am ordering one. I mentioned that there were at least two others on this thread who were interested in the same size. He said it might take a while to make these due to other projects but that he was willing to create a mini-model. I'm very excited to have a mini bucket bag. So glad he is back in business.



Excited to see pics of your Phebes next week, and mini-Diva when it gets created!  

And thank you for your congratulations on my new bag! I can't wait to see the Persian Green Metallic in person!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Excited to see pics of your Phebes next week, and mini-Diva when it gets created!
> 
> And thank you for your congratulations on my new bag! I can't wait to see the Persian Green Metallic in person!


I love the midi-Soulmate style too. That will really showcase the metallic green. I don't own a Soulmate but people rave about that style.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love the midi-Soulmate style too. That will really showcase the metallic green. I don't own a Soulmate but people rave about that style.



Very nice to hear that. Thank you!


----------



## coach943

JenJBS said:


> Thanks to our extremely kind and helpful @djfmn I now have a Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic ordered!  Black nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware, black lining. That Persian Green Metallic...


I am so excited for you! You will love it!


----------



## JenJBS

coach943 said:


> I am so excited for you! You will love it!



The pic I saw of your Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic with black nappa straps is one of the two pics that made me fall in love with this color, and your pic is why I decided on the Soulmate Midi instead of the Seline Midi.


----------



## djfmn

*EXCITING NEWS - (Best 8 words!!)
Marco has an appointment at the tannery tomorrow.*
There just might be some fabulous new limited production verona leather colors.
Hopefully we will know more in the next couple of days.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> *EXCITING NEWS - (Best 8 words!!)
> Marco has an appointment at the tannery tomorrow.*
> There just might be some fabulous new limited production verona leather colors.
> Hopefully we will know more in the next couple of days.


Darn you. I had just gotten comfortable with my current bag collection, but you know Verona is my weak spot!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn you. I had just gotten comfortable with my current bag collection, but you know Verona is my weak spot!



Please forgive a newbie question, but please tell me about Verona leather. I don't see it described on the website's page talking about the different leathers... Something tells me Pompei is going to be my weakness...


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Please forgive a newbie question, but please tell me about Verona leather. I don't see it described on the website's page talking about the different leathers... Something tells me Pompei is going to be my weakness...


Ah, Verona..earthy, rugged.. I have difficulty trying to describe it. It is not silky smooth like Pompei or nappa nor unusually soft to the touch.  It has a little slouch to it, but not like merinos that turns into a puddle of leather. And I like the variation in color that it has, especially in this one, my chocolate Verona Theia midi.
	

		
			
		

		
	




You might  search using the term "verona" and see what others have said.  I just love the way it feels.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Ah, Verona..earthy, rugged.. I have difficulty trying to describe it. It is not silky smooth like Pompei or nappa nor unusually soft to the touch.  It has a little slouch to it, but not like merinos that turns into a puddle of leather. And I like the variation in color that it has, especially in this one, my chocolate Verona Theia midi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723895
> 
> 
> You might  search using the term "verona" and see what others have said.  I just love the way it feels.



Thank you!  Earthy and rugged look like they describe it perfectly. Both look and description remind me of Fount leather, which I love, and feels great.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Please forgive a newbie question, but please tell me about Verona leather. I don't see it described on the website's page talking about the different leathers... Something tells me Pompei is going to be my weakness...


If you search my user name on this thread and look for midi Juliet or Bordeaux Verona, you can see pics of mine! earthy is a great way to describe it. It is a natural grain that looks pebbled with some striations. Really durable and flexible. The total opposite look and vibe of Pompei!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> If you search my user name on this thread and look for midi Juliet or Bordeaux Verona, you can see pics of mine! earthy is a great way to describe it. It is a natural grain that looks pebbled with some striations. Really durable and flexible. The total opposite look and vibe of Pompei!
> 
> Kim



Thank you!  Will do that. The variety in leathers is almost unreal... Like you say, two leathers can have exactly opposite vibes and looks.


----------



## Fancyfree

Has anyone ever owned / seen a Theia in Vacchetta? 
I'm wondering if that would be a good combo 
I guess Cuoio Toscano would be a more obvous choice, but I really like Vacchetta...


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Has anyone ever owned / seen a Theia in Vacchetta?
> I'm wondering if that would be a good combo
> I guess Cuoio Toscano would be a more obvous choice, but I really like Vacchetta...


Did you do a search on this thread or the Massaccesi Pictures only thread?


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Did you do a search on this thread or the Massaccesi Pictures only thread?


Yup. And have, in the past, looked through all the posts in our threads without noticing any Theias in Vacchetta.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Yup. And have, in the past, looked through all the posts in our threads without noticing any Theias in Vacchetta.


I think TenKRat had one.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Has anyone ever owned / seen a Theia in Vacchetta?
> I'm wondering if that would be a good combo
> I guess Cuoio Toscano would be a more obvous choice, but I really like Vacchetta...


I have a midi in Bordeaux vacchetta. It's a beauty. I looked for pics, but I couldn't find any. I am sure I posted a pic here some months ago.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> I have a midi in Bordeaux vacchetta. It's a beauty. I looked for pics, but I couldn't find any. I am sure I posted a pic here some months ago.


Found it!!! Post #27663, 14th June 2019. Beautiful !

Next time you wear it, can you please take a photo showing it's shape hanging, unstuffed / with ordinary amounts of contents?

And I'd love to know how much it weighs.... My Minerva Midi in Vacchetta is so heavy I rarely use it....


----------



## dignatius

Fancyfree said:


> Found it!!! Post #27663, 14th June 2019. Beautiful !
> 
> Next time you wear it, can you please take a photo showing it's shape hanging, unstuffed / with ordinary amounts of contents?
> 
> And I'd love to know how much it weighs.... My Minerva Midi in Vacchetta is so heavy I rarely use it....



@Fancyfree , if the Midi Minerva isn't working for you, you could try posting it on the Massaccesi BST


----------



## Fancyfree

dignatius said:


> @Fancyfree , if the Midi Minerva isn't working for you, you could try posting it on the Massaccesi BST


Hi @dignatius, you are so right.
However, it is so beautiful that I will never part with it .
It hangs in my hallway, meticulously stuffed with tissuepaper, pampered with leather balm and admired (by me) every day.
I will try to take it for an outing once a month, on trips that don't involve a lot of walking


----------



## Coastal jewel

He’s BACK!  New Verona colors and 10 percent off those colors through Sunday!      
I’ve been so remiss... just checking the photos.  Thank you TenK for the drool worthy posts and mod shots.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Hi @dignatius, you are so right.
> However, it is so beautiful that I will never part with it .
> It hangs in my hallway, meticulously stuffed with tissuepaper, pampered with leather balm and admired (by me) every day.
> I will try to take it for an outing once a month, on trips that don't involve a lot of walking


I have a bag like that, too. And I do exactly the same like you regarding wearing it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Coastal jewel said:


> He’s BACK!  New Verona colors and 10 percent off those colors through Sunday!
> I’ve been so remiss... just checking the photos.  Thank you TenK for the drool worthy posts and mod shots.



I just saw the email, and the mint!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Coastal jewel said:


> He’s BACK!  New Verona colors and 10 percent off those colors through Sunday!
> I’ve been so remiss... just checking the photos.  Thank you TenK for the drool worthy posts and mod shots.


Berry red and Sandstone are very pretty!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I asked Marco to “describe sandstone”.  He sent two pics comparing it to beige and mud.  One interior and one exterior. 
I've quickly taken for you a couple of comparison shots so you can have a better idea of sandstone Verone color shade.

I've taken a picture inside the workshop and one outside. Color shades changes a lot with light but I think you can see that sandstone has salmon / pink undertones. It's a sort of dark salmon combined with beige.
The darker photo is the interior one.  Hope this helps others!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just saw the email, and the mint!!!


I also love the mint. Having said that I love the berry and the amber as well but the mint is one of my favorites.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I also love the mint. Having said that I love the berry and the amber as well but the mint is one of my favorites.


I also love the berry. It looks like a gorgeous red! I'm so super picky about my reds though that I really would need to see it on a full bag to know if it's a red I'll carry or not. I also just got a new red bag, and I'm not sure if it's a color I carry enough justify two. It is such a gorgeous color though!

The mint is right up my alley!  I have a Tiffany & Co tote though in their signature Tiffany blue, and while the colors are different, I feel like they are similar enough that I'm not sure I can justify a full bag in mint. I'm considering a Flora or Pheobe though. I feel like the mint is just calling my name!


----------



## JenJBS

Coastal jewel said:


> I asked Marco to “describe sandstone”.  He sent two pics comparing it to beige and mud.  One interior and one exterior.
> I've quickly taken for you a couple of comparison shots so you can have a better idea of sandstone Verone color shade.
> 
> I've taken a picture inside the workshop and one outside. Color shades changes a lot with light but I think you can see that sandstone has salmon / pink undertones. It's a sort of dark salmon combined with beige.
> The darker photo is the interior one.  Hope this helps others!



I am loving that Sandstone color!   But so light, I'd worry about color transfer...


----------



## piosavsfan

Would a Soulmate work well in the Verona leather? I adore the mint color.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Would a Soulmate work well in the Verona leather? I adore the mint color.


I am probably going to get a midi Soulmate in verona. I asked Marco and here is his response to me - "Verona is a perfect leather to create a Soulmate. Leather it's soft but extremely well protected and long lasting, perfect for a style like that!"

I am seriously considering that style in mint. I have decided on the leather but still confirming the style.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I am probably going to get a midi Soulmate in verona. I asked Marco and here is his response to me - "Verona is a perfect leather to create a Soulmate. Leather it's soft but extremely well protected and long lasting, perfect for a style like that!"
> 
> I am seriously considering that style in mint. I have decided on the leather but still confirming the style.


Thank you! The mint is just gorgeous. I am also just deciding on style. What color lining are you thinking?


----------



## smile10281

I am loving the reds and sandstone! I asked Marco about the possibility of color transfer with sandstone, and he said Verona is an extremely well protected leather so you wouldn’t run risks in case you should select sandstone. As for the reds, in case anyone else is interested, I asked how he would describe the differences. He sent me the following picture, taken inside the workshop, and added that garnet has a bit of brown undertones while berry is a very saturated red, one of those red tones that can be obtained adding a bit of dark blue to medium red.


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> I am loving the reds and sandstone! I asked Marco about the possibility of color transfer with sandstone, and he said Verona is an extremely well protected leather so you wouldn’t run risks in case you should select sandstone. As for the reds, in case anyone else is interested, I asked how he would describe the differences. He sent me the following picture, taken inside the workshop, and added that garnet has a bit of brown undertones while berry is a very saturated red, one of those red tones that can be obtained adding a bit of dark blue to medium red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725502


I also like the reds. I am waiting for a bordeaux red midi Modena. I love all these reds. In fact I am still on the face having seeing these other reds of whether I stay with bordeaux or change to berry. All these choices of red verona just amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

I put in an order for a berry red Grande Penelope Messenger for when he gets that style up and running. It may be a while but that red Verona is worth the wait!!.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I put in an order for a berry red Grande Penelope Messenger for when he gets that style up and running. It may be a while but that red Verona is worth the wait!!.



Congratulations!


----------



## Fancyfree

No navy Verona...
No Navy Verona Diva..

My wallet is happy!

I keep telling myself that I should be, too....


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I also like the reds. I am waiting for a bordeaux red midi Modena. I love all these reds. In fact I am still on the face having seeing these other reds of whether I stay with bordeaux or change to berry. All these choices of red verona just amazing.


I get the impression that Bordeaux is more mottled than both Berry and Garnet?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I get the impression that Bordeaux is more mottled than both Berry and Garnet?


I asked Marco and he said the bordeaux is what he calls a classic and elegant red which is what I wanted for my Modena Midi. I wanted a deep red with no orange undertone. He told me for what I was looking for the bordeaux was the right color for me.


----------



## orchidmyst

Coastal jewel said:


> I asked Marco to “describe sandstone”.  He sent two pics comparing it to beige and mud.  One interior and one exterior.
> I've quickly taken for you a couple of comparison shots so you can have a better idea of sandstone Verone color shade.
> 
> I've taken a picture inside the workshop and one outside. Color shades changes a lot with light but I think you can see that sandstone has salmon / pink undertones. It's a sort of dark salmon combined with beige.
> The darker photo is the interior one.  Hope this helps others!


I think sandstone is a more muted version of the salmon verona that was available last year.
It is a great neutral color.
Here is last year's salmon verona for any one that's interested.
This salmon verona has more pink than the sandstone verona.


Sandstone Verona here


My Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona.
Verona really works in all styles


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Would a Soulmate work well in the Verona leather? I adore the mint color.


A mint soulmate will be a PERFECT summer bag, so carefree and chic and stunning! 
My heart is set on saving for a particular bag in a particular leather from MM, so I will pass on this wonderful promo and admire everyone's beauties as they arrive.


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> A mint soulmate will be a PERFECT summer bag, so carefree and chic and stunning!
> My heart is set on saving for a particular bag in a particular leather from MM, so I will pass on this wonderful promo and admire everyone's beauties as they arrive.


And now you made everyone curious.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! The mint is just gorgeous. I am also just deciding on style. What color lining are you thinking?


I asked Marco what he recommended for lining and he said light pink and he also said even yellow or beige. I personally was looking at light fuchsia or light blue. I love the combination of light blue and acid nappa which I ordered for my Little Muse. I think the mint and light blue would also be a great combination.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I think sandstone is a more muted version of the salmon verona that was available last year.
> It is a great neutral color.
> Here is last year's salmon verona for any one that's interested.
> This salmon verona has more pink than the sandstone verona.
> View attachment 4725753
> 
> Sandstone Verona here
> View attachment 4725754
> 
> My Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona.
> Verona really works in all styles
> View attachment 4725752


This is a gorgeous color Sabrina midi. It is such a warm looking bag. I have always thought the Sabrina midi was a fashion forward style and so versatile.


----------



## Monaliceke

I wonder how the top zip closure will affect the look of the Little Muse. Does anyone have any experience? I like to keep the option of having the sides folded in even though there’s a top zip. Not sure if that’s possible.


----------



## southernbelle43

My heart is set on saving for a particular bag in a particular leather from MM, so I will pass on this wonderful promo and admire everyone's beauties as they arrive.[/QUOTE]
You are a big tease girl.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I'm going to do a Flora in the mint. I plan to use it as a catchall in my bags, and I love the mint so much that I know it'll make me happy to see that pop of mint in my bags.

I'm also going to order a color-blocked bag I've been thinking of for awhile, but I'm debating bag styles for this one. I may be back for opinions!

And lastly, I'm very intrigued by the Berry Verona and am kind of considering a Sabrina in it. I've always liked the Sabrina style, and a red Sabrina seems like it would be so chic. But, as I said before, I'm super picky about my reds, and while the Berry seems great on my computer, I'm worried it might not be quite the right shade in person. I also really don't need it (although let's be real, I don't need any of it!). And, I'm not sure how often I'd use it (though again, to be fair,  at about ~40 bags in my collection, none of them get a ton of consistent use!). I'm not sure. I shouldn't, especially as I'm trying to be careful with finances these days. But I'm also scared that this might actually be one of those rare, perfect-for-me-reds and that I'll miss out on it. I'm so so picky about reds that it makes me hesitant to purchase them, BUT, I'm so so picky about reds that if the perfect red comes along, I feel like I need to snatch it up. The Berry looks like it might just be a red that I love! But, knowing the variation that occurs with lighting, computer monitors, etc., I also know that it might not.  I feel like I need someone to tell me what to do! Lol, shamelessly paging @southernbelle43 here - you always seem to give me good, sensible advice!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

I’m glad to see Marco is back! I also wanted a catch all for my totes (still waiting on my Miss M!) and decided on two Floras in the Amber Verona and the Coquelicot Verona both with light gold hardware. 

I got the Amber Flora with Burgundy lining and am considering a Dark Grey lining for the Coquelicot Flora if there’s no orange lining.

I seriously considered Mint over the Amber  Verona but I love more muted mustard yellows and decided to go with that.

Can’t wait to see what everyone decides!


----------



## tenKrat

On the road to Costco, my Grande Mia in iridescent Caiman embossed leather:



We arrived at the warehouse early. DH took a quick snap since we were the only ones in the aisle. Got everything we needed except cleaning supplies and hand soap (all out as usual). Now all I need is a good haircut (I miss my bangs).


----------



## dignatius

smile10281 said:


> I am loving the reds and sandstone! I asked Marco about the possibility of color transfer with sandstone, and he said Verona is an extremely well protected leather so you wouldn’t run risks in case you should select sandstone. As for the reds, in case anyone else is interested, I asked how he would describe the differences. He sent me the following picture, taken inside the workshop, and added that garnet has a bit of brown undertones while berry is a very saturated red, one of those red tones that can be obtained adding a bit of dark blue to medium red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4725502



Thanks for this comparison shot!  I've been angling for a Bordeaux Verona Siena Midi, but this pic convinced me to do Berry instead.  Looks like it would work in any season.


----------



## mleleigh

Anyone get a recent shipping notification since MM is back in business? If so, do you mind sharing your order date? I'm curious where he is in his queue - I don't want to bug him


----------



## JenJBS

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> I got the Amber Flora with Burgundy lining and am considering a Dark Grey lining for the Coquelicot Flora if there’s no orange lining.



I think dark grey lining with the Coquelicot would be stunning!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm going to do a Flora in the mint. I plan to use it as a catchall in my bags, and I love the mint so much that I know it'll make me happy to see that pop of mint in my bags.
> 
> I'm also going to order a color-blocked bag I've been thinking of for awhile, but I'm debating bag styles for this one. I may be back for opinions!
> 
> And lastly, I'm very intrigued by the Berry Verona and am kind of considering a Sabrina in it. I've always liked the Sabrina style, and a red Sabrina seems like it would be so chic. But, as I said before, I'm super picky about my reds, and while the Berry seems great on my computer, I'm worried it might not be quite the right shade in person. I also really don't need it (although let's be real, I don't need any of it!). And, I'm not sure how often I'd use it (though again, to be fair,  at about ~40 bags in my collection, none of them get a ton of consistent use!). I'm not sure. I shouldn't, especially as I'm trying to be careful with finances these days. But I'm also scared that this might actually be one of those rare, perfect-for-me-reds and that I'll miss out on it. I'm so so picky about reds that it makes me hesitant to purchase them, BUT, I'm so so picky about reds that if the perfect red comes along, I feel like I need to snatch it up. The Berry looks like it might just be a red that I love! But, knowing the variation that occurs with lighting, computer monitors, etc., I also know that it might not.  I feel like I need someone to tell me what to do! Lol, shamelessly paging @southernbelle43 here - you always seem to give me good, sensible advice!


How about asking Marco if he can send you samples of the 3 red Verona leathers?


----------



## piosavsfan

Do people usually extend the shoulder strap drop on the Soulmate? I believe I had a Soulmate before where the drop was 2" longer, which I think worked well but it has been so long that I don't recall.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Marco’s blog is updated and all available Red Berry Verona is booked


----------



## dramaprincess713

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Marco’s blog is updated and all available Red Berry Verona is booked


A part of me is sad, but another is relieved - it makes my decision for me!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Do people usually extend the shoulder strap drop on the Soulmate? I believe I had a Soulmate before where the drop was 2" longer, which I think worked well but it has been so long that I don't recall.


Yes most ladies extend the drop by about 2". It works well with the extra length. At least that is what I did with all my midi Soulmate bags.


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> I wonder how the top zip closure will affect the look of the Little Muse. Does anyone have any experience? I like to keep the option of having the sides folded in even though there’s a top zip. Not sure if that’s possible.


I requested a top zip for my Little Muse in acid nappa with light blue lining which I am waiting to be shipped.
Here is what Marco said when I asked for a zipper closure which I did for this bag when I first ordered it.
I am pasting it directly out of the email he sent me.

*I usually say no to that request. Zipper would be extremely short, look wouldn't be nice and top sides will always remain open (I talk about folded parts). In few words it's an extra that is somehow useless to me.*

I decided after he said that to go with the standard Little Muse opening with no zipper. Hope that helps.


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> I requested a top zip for my Little Muse in acid nappa with light blue lining which I am waiting to be shipped.
> Here is what Marco said when I asked for a zipper closure which I did for this bag when I first ordered it.
> I am pasting it directly out of the email he sent me.
> 
> *I usually say no to that request. Zipper would be extremely short, look wouldn't be nice and top sides will always remain open (I talk about folded parts). In few words it's an extra that is somehow useless to me.*
> 
> I decided after he said that to go with the standard Little Muse opening with no zipper. Hope that helps.


That’s really helpful. Thank you so much! I am looking forward to see your reveal of this bag soon!


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> That’s really helpful. Thank you so much! I am looking forward to see your reveal of this bag soon!


I will reveal as soon as I get it not sure when it is going to be made and shipped. I am waiting on the Little Muse in acid nappa, a bronze Africa Aurora and a midi Modena in Bordeaux verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I'm going to do a Flora in the mint. I plan to use it as a catchall in my bags, and I love the mint so much that I know it'll make me happy to see that pop of mint in my bags.
> 
> I'm also going to order a color-blocked bag I've been thinking of for awhile, but I'm debating bag styles for this one. I may be back for opinions!
> 
> And lastly, I'm very intrigued by the Berry Verona and am kind of considering a Sabrina in it. I've always liked the Sabrina style, and a red Sabrina seems like it would be so chic. But, as I said before, I'm super picky about my reds, and while the Berry seems great on my computer, I'm worried it might not be quite the right shade in person. I also really don't need it (although let's be real, I don't need any of it!). And, I'm not sure how often I'd use it (though again, to be fair,  at about ~40 bags in my collection, none of them get a ton of consistent use!). I'm not sure. I shouldn't, especially as I'm trying to be careful with finances these days. But I'm also scared that this might actually be one of those rare, perfect-for-me-reds and that I'll miss out on it. I'm so so picky about reds that it makes me hesitant to purchase them, BUT, I'm so so picky about reds that if the perfect red comes along, I feel like I need to snatch it up. The Berry looks like it might just be a red that I love! But, knowing the variation that occurs with lighting, computer monitors, etc., I also know that it might not.  I feel like I need someone to tell me what to do! Lol, shamelessly paging @southernbelle43 here - you always seem to give me good, sensible advice!


Ask him for a swatch!


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Ask him for a swatch!


whoops the berry red is all gone!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> whoops the berry red is all gone!


I asked Marco to give me a description of all three verona reds and their undertones. I had ordered the bordeaux verona for my midi Modena but I wanted to make sure it was the right color for me because 2 additional verona red leathers were available.
Here is what he told me about each red which I thought might be interesting to everyone else. I always want to know the undertone because it gives me a better idea of the color. These are direct copy and pastes from an email that Marco sent me.
I love the way he describes the leathers when I ask for some details like the undertone. After he sent me the email along with the photo of the 3 verona red leathers which was posted by someone else on tpf. I decided to stay with my first choice of the bordeaux. 

*Berry red* is extremely saturated. It's the kind of red you obtain by adding dark blue to medium red. You don't see blue undertones but red shade changes a lot.

*Garnet *slightly tends to a red that tends to terracotta for example. But probably not as much as a customer could think. Just a bit.

*Bordeaux* Hard to see a very evidence of an undertone on bordeaux other than a bit of black and very dark purple. These undertones are quite invisible if you're not an expert. But they're in.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco to give me a description of all three verona reds and their undertones. I had ordered the bordeaux verona for my midi Modena but I wanted to make sure it was the right color for me because 2 additional verona red leathers were available.
> Here is what he told me about each red which I thought might be interesting to everyone else. I always want to know the undertone because it gives me a better idea of the color. These are direct copy and pastes from an email that Marco sent me.
> I love the way he describes the leathers when I ask for some details like the undertone. After he sent me the email along with the photo of the 3 verona red leathers which was posted by someone else on tpf. I decided to stay with my first choice of the bordeaux.
> 
> *Berry red* is extremely saturated. It's the kind of red you obtain by adding dark blue to medium red. You don't see blue undertones but red shade changes a lot.
> 
> *Garnet *slightly tends to a red that tends to terracotta for example. But probably not as much as a customer could think. Just a bit.
> 
> *Bordeaux* Hard to see a very evidence of an undertone on bordeaux other than a bit of black and very dark purple. These undertones are quite invisible if you're not an expert. But they're in.



These are lovely descriptions! And it makes me even more sad the Berry is now gone!


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> Do people usually extend the shoulder strap drop on the Soulmate? I believe I had a Soulmate before where the drop was 2" longer, which I think worked well but it has been so long that I don't recall.


I always get a two inch longer drop on my Soulmates. It makes it easier to carry on the shoulder.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> These are lovely descriptions! And it makes me even more sad the Berry is now gone!


I am sorry you missed out on it.  I missed the red verona the first time around,so I wasted no time ordering when I saw it!  Don't fret.  He will come up with more leather that you will like equally or even better. He always does.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you missed out on it.  I missed the red verona the first time around,so I wasted no time ordering when I saw it!  Don't fret.  He will come up with more leather that you will like equally or even better. He always does.


Which bag did you order, @southernbelle43 ?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Which bag did you order, @southernbelle43 ?


I am getting the Grande Penelope Messenger when he gets that style up and running, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

mleleigh said:


> Anyone get a recent shipping notification since MM is back in business? If so, do you mind sharing your order date? I'm curious where he is in his queue - I don't want to bug him


I ordered a Pheobe Dec 10 and just to a shipping notice that it left Italy on May 5.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am getting the Grande Penelope Messenger when he gets that style up and running, lol.


I am happy for you


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I am happy for you


How sweet. Thank you.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you missed out on it.  I missed the red verona the first time around,so I wasted no time ordering when I saw it!  Don't fret.  He will come up with more leather that you will like equally or even better. He always does.


It's true - he always does seem to come up with something new and amazing! I thought I wanted a teal flor Flora, and then he came out with the mint Verona, and teal flor when right out the window! The teal flor is gorgeous, but that mint shade speaks to my heart, lol. So yes, I'm sad I missed out on Berry, but my wallet is happy, and I'm sure there will be something down the road that I'm equally gaga over.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> On the road to Costco, my Grande Mia in iridescent Caiman embossed leather:
> View attachment 4726079
> 
> 
> We arrived at the warehouse early. DH took a quick snap since we were the only ones in the aisle. Got everything we needed except cleaning supplies and hand soap (all out as usual). Now all I need is a good haircut (I miss my bangs).
> View attachment 4726083


@tenKrat I spy Fluevogs!  JF is my favorite, and my JF collection is even more frightening than my MM collection.
That Caiman bag is stunning too.


----------



## Coastal jewel

orchidmyst said:


> I think sandstone is a more muted version of the salmon verona that was available last year.
> It is a great neutral color.
> Here is last year's salmon verona for any one that's interested.
> This salmon verona has more pink than the sandstone verona.
> View attachment 4725753
> 
> Sandstone Verona here
> View attachment 4725754
> 
> My Sabrina Midi in Salmon Verona.
> Verona really works in all styles
> View attachment 4725752


Wonderful color and style.



luxemadam said:


> I wonder how the top zip closure will affect the look of the Little Muse. Does anyone have any experience? I like to keep the option of having the sides folded in even though there’s a top zip. Not sure if that’s possible.


. Nope... but you already saw what Marco said 



tenKrat said:


> On the road to Costco, my Grande Mia in iridescent Caiman embossed leather:
> View attachment 4726079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We arrived at the warehouse early. DH took a quick snap since we were the only ones in the aisle. Got everything we needed except cleaning supplies and hand soap (all out as usual). Now all I need is a good haircut (I miss my bangs).
> View attachment 4726083



Your Costco is quiet! 



mleleigh said:


> Anyone get a recent shipping notification since MM is back in business? If so, do you mind sharing your order date? I'm curious where he is in his queue - I don't want to bug him


Whenever the Africa special was...  I just got my notice today.  But I think MM held that order as I also added on a croc. 



piosavsfan said:


> Do people usually extend the shoulder strap drop on the Soulmate? I believe I had a Soulmate before where the drop was 2" longer, which I think worked well but it has been so long that I don't recall.


  2” is perfect!


----------



## piosavsfan

Mint Verona Soulmate with pink lining is on order!  I couldn't pass up this color. Minty/aqua colors are my absolute weakness.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Your Costco is quiet!


That was a very short-lived fluke. We arrived there right when it opened, and I asked DH to snap the pic first thing. 

Forgot to mention—-when I was in the Costco restroom, an older woman commented on how beautiful my Grande Mia is. Then she asked if it was a Brahmin. In my head, I answered, “Um, are you kidding. NO WAY.” 

Out loud, I smiled and answered her, “No, ma’am.” She was definitely not a handbag aficionado.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Mint Verona Soulmate with pink lining is on order!  I couldn't pass up this color. Minty/aqua colors are my absolute weakness.


This bag will be gorgeous. I am in love with the mint color. Hmmm I still have not decided what style but I am definitely going mint. Well I still have time. Back to the drawing board or should I say MM website to look at the styles again. Although I am thinking midi Sabrina.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I am getting the Grande Penelope Messenger when he gets that style up and running, lol.


I'm thinking about that bag as well.


----------



## southernbelle43

eleanors36 said:


> I'm thinking about that bag as well.


I like my P messenger, but every time I use it I wish it were a little bigger!


----------



## Monaliceke

I also love the mint. Thinking about Little Muse or Phoebe or Penelope. Arrr...so much choices! Tough decision.


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> I also love the mint. Thinking about Little Muse or Phoebe or Penelope. Arrr...so much choices! Tough decision.


Little Muse is my perfect little bag. It is so versatile and such a fun bag to carry. Just big enough and I can hand hold or shoulder carry which is always my choice. If I wasnt getting the acid nappa Little Muse I would get the mint Little Muse. I am definitely getting the mint leather. It is so gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

I am getting closer to deciding. The leather is definitely Verona mint. The style I have changed my mind at least 3 times. Initially it was a midi Soulmate then I decided maybe not. Then I thought Little Muse but then I decided it is too close to the Little Muse in acid nappa that I am waiting for. I had a midi Sabrina and my neighbor saw it the first time I used it and begged me to sell it to her for her daughters birthday gift. So I did and I regret not having a midi Sabrina. I am definitely leaning towards a midi Sabrina in mint verona. I will decide today and let Marco know tomorrow.


----------



## Kimbashop

Lots of mint fans here, including me. I'm thinking of a mini diva in mint verona, but do you all think that the leather might be too "busy" with all of the other mini bucket bag details? I've been thinking of Nappa or Merinos for the bag because of that. interested in opinions.


----------



## eleanors36

southernbelle43 said:


> I like my P messenger, but every time I use it I wish it were a little bigger!


I like the basics of that bag, but definitely need a bigger one.


----------



## Kimbashop

The prettiest little thing landed on my doorstep the other day, from a lovely TPFer. Here is my new to me Flora in purple pebbled. The perfect errand bag! I love how this  an be a crossbody, wristlet or SLG. :


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Lots of mint fans here, including me. I'm thinking of a mini diva in mint verona, but do you all think that the leather might be too "busy" with all of the other mini bucket bag details? I've been thinking of Nappa or Merinos for the bag because of that. interested in opinions.


I personally dont think so. It is such a soft and calming color so the details would not make it busy in my opinion. I think it is a great color for the mini Diva.


----------



## Fancyfree

eleanors36 said:


> I like the basics of that bag, but definitely need a bigger one.


My issue is that all three compartments are fairly narrow. I need greater depth to accomodate my wallet, small make-up purse as well as a paperback.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> My issue is that all three compartments are fairly narrow. I need greater depth to accomodate my wallet, small make-up purse as well as a paperback.


Ergo, the Grande Penelope Messenger which is in the works.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Ergo, the Grande Penelope Messenger which is in the works.


I hope so. What worries me, is that the bottom depth in Grande is 7.6 cm, only 1.6 cm deeper that the regular Penelope Messenger. I suspect I might need the Calypso.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I hope so. What worries me, is that the bottom depth in Grande is 7.6 cm, only 1.6 cm deeper that the regular Penelope Messenger. I suspect I might need the Calypso.[/QUOTE
> If in doubt, don't is a wise old saying.


----------



## anitalilac

Kimbashop said:


> Lots of mint fans here, including me. I'm thinking of a mini diva in mint verona, but do you all think that the leather might be too "busy" with all of the other mini bucket bag details? I've been thinking of Nappa or Merinos for the bag because of that. interested in opinions.


Yes to that! I'm loving the berry and mint verona too!


----------



## Aminu

I LOVE the mint verona too  Such a mouthwatering colour and right up my street! I have no experience with verona, but I do like the textured appearance. Sadly, I've had to put my handbag purchases on hold - my croco Zhoe will have to wait, and it looks like I'll miss out on the mint verona  I see that it's going to be a very popular choice, so I look forward to drooling over all your creations (and hope that Marco will be able to source some more in future...)


----------



## tenKrat

My Mother’s Day outfit with black vacchetta Mia, at home sheltering in place


----------



## dramaprincess713

Just confirmed my order! A Flor in Mint Verona with light pink lining and silver hardware. I also decided to add on a Sabrina in Persian green metallic on the front, cobalt metallic on the back, dark blue metallic on the interior leather parts, light fuchsia lining, and silver hardware. Marco suggested silver hardware for both, and there is a part of me that wonders if I should have gone for light gunmetal or gold for one, but I think I'm just going to trust his recommendation. 

I really shouldn't be spending money right now - things are a bit up in the air with my job (they're talking possible furloughs and layoffs). I recently passed on an Arayla Harlow that's been on my wishlist for awhile now. But, the Arayla Harlow will likely be available again later while you never know which Marco's leathers. Plus, the mint Verona speaks to me, and I've been wanting a Flora as a catchall in my bags. I'm a sucker for mint/teal/aqua shades, but I'm also picky about them. This mint is just gorgeous! I had also been wanting and planning a color-blocked bag in these metallic colors for awhile. I decided to go ahead and order it as well because it kind of felt like if I was going to order a Flora and pay for the shipping, I might as well order another bag I had been planning on anyway and make the shipping "worth it." Lol, what justification, right? 

Even though there's not Berry Verona left, I'm excited about this order. I had thought my color-block metallic bag would be a Selene or Victoria, but was hesitating because I already have a Victoria and Selene on order and am really trying not to buy more totes. Once I realized I could color-block three colors on a Sabrina and Marco assured me that he thought it would look OK, the Sabrina was a no-brainer for this color-block. And I'm so excited to have a piece of that mint color I love so much in an item I'll be carrying with me nearly every day (nearly everyday I use a bag anyway!). 

It's crazy how addicting MM is. I technically don't even have my first MM bag in my possession yet, but I'm already at  a total of three orders with him! He's just such a joy to work with, plus his leather offering are SO hard to resist, and the ability to customize is awesome!


----------



## carterazo

Happy mother's day to my dear MM ladies!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My Mother’s Day outfit with black vacchetta Mia, at home sheltering in place
> View attachment 4727486


Beautiful!!!  Great outfit from head to toe!  Another fun pair of shoes.  Love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

@dramaprincess713 , your order sounds beautiful. 

did anyone order anything in the lemon Verona? I just saw that on the blog. It looks beautiful. I didn't order this time around (yet, at least) as I'm trying to pace my finances right now, but I was fantasizing about something in lemon and mint.


----------



## jkbosse18

Just got an email from Marco stating that my Victoria will be shipped tomorrow!! I can't wait!


----------



## southernbelle43

jkbosse18 said:


> Just got an email from Marco stating that my Victoria will be shipped tomorrow!! I can't wait!


When did you order it?  I am trying to gauge if I have one coming any time soon?


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I also decided to add on a Sabrina in Persian green metallic on the front, cobalt metallic on the back, dark blue metallic on the interior leather parts, light fuchsia lining, and silver hardware. Marco suggested silver hardware for both, and there is a part of me that wonders if I should have gone for light gunmetal or gold for one, but I think I'm just going to trust his recommendation.


Your Sabrina will be quite a statement bag.   (I am very partial to metallic leather.) Marco’s recommendation of silver hardware is *right on*. The subtle shine of silver will be more stunning against the metallic leather, particularly the colors you chose, than the more matte finish of the light gunmetal hardware.  I think gold HW would have been a bit too much on the eye. The silver HW will pair beautifully with the blues and green. Like peanut butter and jelly. I look forward very much to seeing your Sabrina.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> @dramaprincess713 , your order sounds beautiful.
> 
> did anyone order anything in the lemon Verona? I just saw that on the blog. It looks beautiful. I didn't order this time around (yet, at least) as I'm trying to pace my finances right now, but I was fantasizing about something in lemon and mint.



Thank you! 

I would love to hear if anyone ordered anything in lemon. Such a fun color!



tenKrat said:


> Your Sabrina will be quite a statement bag.   (I am very partial to metallic leather.) Marco’s recommendation of silver hardware is *right on*. The subtle shine of silver will be more stunning against the metallic leather, particularly the colors you chose, than the more matte finish of the light gunmetal hardware.  I think gold HW would have been a bit too much on the eye. The silver HW will pair beautifully with the blues and green. Like peanut butter and jelly. I look forward very much to seeing your Sabrina.



Thank you so much! It will definitely be a statement bag, which I'm excited about. I just love all three colors so much but really can't justify three separate bags in them, nor does my collection need to expand that much, so I'm thrilled I found a way to get them all in one bag.  And thank you for your reassurance on the hardware color! I agree that the light gunmetal probably wouldn't look right. I think I'm just intrigued by the light gunmetal, but I'm sure there will be more bags in the future to try it out on.  And it didn't occur to me, but I think you're quite right - gold may have been veering toward too much. I will definitely post pictures when I get it!


----------



## tenKrat

I’m feeling spring-y today.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> @dramaprincess713 , your order sounds beautiful.
> 
> did anyone order anything in the lemon Verona? I just saw that on the blog. It looks beautiful. I didn't order this time around (yet, at least) as I'm trying to pace my finances right now, but I was fantasizing about something in lemon and mint.


I am not sure if anyone ordered in Lemon verona but I think your idea of lemon and mint would be amazing. I am so clueless when it comes to color blocking but when I hear about a suggestion like this I think it sounds amazing.


----------



## jkbosse18

southernbelle43 said:


> When did you order it?  I am trying to gauge if I have one coming any time soon?


I ordered it on January 25th.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> When did you order it?  I am trying to gauge if I have one coming any time soon?



@southernbelle43  I placed a new Africa metallic order on January 7th.  Yes, I went a little nuts since I missed out on this metallic Africa the first time around, so I ordered something in every single color!  I am thinking this order was probably one that he was working on when his shop got shut down 6 weeks ago due to the virus outbreak, because I got a message from Marco this weekend stating that some items from this order should ship out this week sometime. I am super excited!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43  I placed a new Africa metallic order on January 7th.  Yes, I went a little nuts since I missed out on this metallic Africa the first time around, so I ordered something in every single color!  I am thinking this order was probably one that he was working on when his shop got shut down 6 weeks ago due to the virus outbreak, because I got a message from Marco this weekend stating that some items from this order should ship out this week sometime. I am super excited!


Thanks. I ordered one at the end of January, so maybe mine will be made soon. Please post photos of these beauties when ypu get them.


----------



## Kimbashop

Bag twins @msd_bags: my Lead Africa Phoebe arrived today! She is gorgeous. This is my first MM metallic, and it won't be my last. Here she is picking up take-out dinner with me today.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Bag twins @msd_bags: my Lead Africa Phoebe arrived today! She is gorgeous. This is my first MM metallic, and it won't be my last. Here she is picking up take-out dinner with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4728405


We are bag twins except mine is 5 years old this year and still looks brand new. I will get it out and take a photo. I use it all the time. It is such a versatile bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> We are bag twins except mine is 5 years old this year and still looks brand new. I will get it out and take a photo. I use it all the time. It is such a versatile bag. Enjoy.


Thank you. I'm very happy with it -- such a cute style and size, and the Africa leather is so sturdy. I had no idea! Such a beautifully made bag, too. I love the wristlet option as I tend to carry those a lot in the summer months.


----------



## JenJBS

Marco hadn't gotten payment for my Persian Green Soulmate Midi, and I finally found out why. The comment/note 'Persian Green' got the money flagged as being possibly related to Iran/terrorism, and they froze it. And, of course, the bank couldn't call and tell me that days ago, I had to call and find out.  So if you buy anything in that color be careful just to put an order number or metallic green in anything related to the payment or the bank/government freak out and won't let the payment go through.


----------



## dramaprincess713

JenJBS said:


> Marco hadn't gotten payment for my Persian Green Soulmate Midi, and I finally found out why. The comment/note 'Persian Green' got the money flagged as being possibly related to Iran/terrorism, and they froze it. And, of course, the bank couldn't call and tell me that days ago, I had to call and find out.  So if you buy anything in that color be careful just to put an order number or metallic green in anything related to the payment or the bank/government freak out and won't let the payment go through.


 
Ah, Marco had told me that Paypal had put my payment on hold or under review, but it went through a few hours later. I thought it was weird since I've never had an issue with that credit card or Paypal, but I didn't give it much thought after it went through. Makes sense now though because the order included my color-block Sabrina that includes Persian green.  Never thought it would be something flagged as something possibly related to terrorism!


----------



## anitalilac

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ah, Marco had told me that Paypal had put my payment on hold or under review, but it went through a few hours later. I thought it was weird since I've never had an issue with that credit card or Paypal, but I didn't give it much thought after it went through. Makes sense now though because the order included my color-block Sabrina that includes Persian green.  Never thought it would be something flagged as something possibly related to terrorism!


Your Sabrina will be a stunner! That color is very unique and to die for. 
Anyway The idea that a country is related to terrorism bothers me to no end.  It has nothing to do with a country and it's people in general.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Marco hadn't gotten payment for my Persian Green Soulmate Midi, and I finally found out why. The comment/note 'Persian Green' got the money flagged as being possibly related to Iran/terrorism, and they froze it. And, of course, the bank couldn't call and tell me that days ago, I had to call and find out.  So if you buy anything in that color be careful just to put an order number or metallic green in anything related to the payment or the bank/government freak out and won't let the payment go through.


:shock:


----------



## JenJBS

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ah, Marco had told me that Paypal had put my payment on hold or under review, but it went through a few hours later. I thought it was weird since I've never had an issue with that credit card or Paypal, but I didn't give it much thought after it went through. Makes sense now though because the order included my color-block Sabrina that includes Persian green.  Never thought it would be something flagged as something possibly related to terrorism!



Me neither. But, hey, isn't it a relief to know all the anti-ter rorism stuff is keeping the world safe from us dangerous purse collectors???  (yes, that last sentence is in sarcasm font...) Ugh...


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Marco hadn't gotten payment for my Persian Green Soulmate Midi, and I finally found out why. The comment/note 'Persian Green' got the money flagged as being possibly related to Iran/terrorism, and they froze it. And, of course, the bank couldn't call and tell me that days ago, I had to call and find out.  So if you buy anything in that color be careful just to put an order number or metallic green in anything related to the payment or the bank/government freak out and won't let the payment go through.


Good grief, the times we live in are certainly strange!


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> Bag twins @msd_bags: my Lead Africa Phoebe arrived today! She is gorgeous. This is my first MM metallic, and it won't be my last. Here she is picking up take-out dinner with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4728405


Yay!! Twins down to the all leather strap!  She is a beauty, isn’t she?


----------



## Kimbashop

msd_bags said:


> Yay!! Twins down to the all leather strap!  She is a beauty, isn’t she?


She is! This is my first bag in Africa leather. I wasn't sure how much I would like it, but the texture makes it edgy and fun. I will love using this bag when I have somewhere to go!


----------



## fashionista1984

Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.


----------



## JenJBS

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.



Light gold. For me, pure red and pure yellow together read as young. Especially when you also add blue to make the three primary colors. 

Red and that lovely light gold together look beautiful!


----------



## dramaprincess713

JenJBS said:


> Me neither. But, hey, isn't it a relief to know all the anti-ter rorism stuff is keeping the world safe from us dangerous purse collectors???  (yes, that last sentence is in sarcasm font...) Ugh...



Oh yes, us purse collectors sure are a dangerous breed!


----------



## orchidmyst

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.


I like the light gold better because the one with yellow is too bold for my taste.
The light gold one also seems a bit easier than the yellow one to match with other colors that you would be wearing.
Either way though, it would be one amazing bag.
Really would appreciate it if you could post pictures of the bag when it's finally made.


----------



## dramaprincess713

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.



Another vote for light gold. I can't really say why - I just feel like the color works better, at least to my eye.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> The prettiest little thing landed on my doorstep the other day, from a lovely TPFer. Here is my new to me Flora in purple pebbled. The perfect errand bag! I love how this  an be a crossbody, wristlet or SLG. :
> 
> so glad you are pleased with her the perfect errand bag....


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Marco hadn't gotten payment for my Persian Green Soulmate Midi, and I finally found out why. The comment/note 'Persian Green' got the money flagged as being possibly related to Iran/terrorism, and they froze it. And, of course, the bank couldn't call and tell me that days ago, I had to call and find out.  So if you buy anything in that color be careful just to put an order number or metallic green in anything related to the payment or the bank/government freak out and won't let the payment go through.


That is flabbergasting!


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Bag twins @msd_bags: my Lead Africa Phoebe arrived today! She is gorgeous. This is my first MM metallic, and it won't be my last. Here she is picking up take-out dinner with me today.
> 
> View attachment 4728405


Beautiful!  I missed out on the lead....seeing yours is making me wonder if Marco has enuf left for a Flora....


----------



## jbags07

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.


I think either combo would be amazing. But if i had to choose.....the light gold. I have a midi Juliet in it, its a soft and classy color. I think the combo of it with that red and the titanium, would be ❤️❤️❤️  And definitely in Aphrodite. I think the yellow is bold and edgy, but the light gold you will never tire of.....


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Beautiful!  I missed out on the lead....seeing yours is making me wonder if Marco has enuf left for a Flora....


I would be he does! Here is another photo from today, while waiting at the Vet for my dog's medicine:


----------



## anitalilac

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.


I vote for light yellow , my eyes kept on looking at that combo!


----------



## anitalilac

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh yes, us purse collectors sure are a dangerous breed!


According to my hubby we are actually


----------



## jbags07

anitalilac said:


> According to my hubby we are actually


Mine will second that   But he is very excited that I am currently doing a major bag closet purge....his enthusiasm is palpable


----------



## Sickgrl13

I am a mint and lemon Verona fan too but am banned from bags, I have three on order from Marco already.  Plus I have a cyber yellow Phoebe that I have not even used and it may eventually end up on the BST.   And I like the mint but I am trying to be honest with myself in that it is a color I like but I can't see myself wearing it as it will clash my olive skin.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ah, Marco had told me that Paypal had put my payment on hold or under review, but it went through a few hours later. I thought it was weird since I've never had an issue with that credit card or Paypal, but I didn't give it much thought after it went through. Makes sense now though because the order included my color-block Sabrina that includes Persian green.  Never thought it would be something flagged as something possibly related to terrorism!


That's a new crazy transaction problem!   

Good to know that there are vigilant cybersecurity personnel watching out for us, however inconvenient it could be for the benign consumer!


----------



## tenKrat

fashionista1984 said:


> Help! Which color combo for a colorblocked bag? Considering the Aphrodite with one of these combos but open to other ideas. Marco came up with these combos and chose Aphrodite too. The yellow or light gold would be the body. Red sides. Titanium handles. Light gold hardware. Blue lining. Can’t decide between light gold or yellow body.


Both are nice.  Depends on what look you want to achieve.  Light gold for more subtlety and elegance; yellow for bold and edgy.


----------



## tenKrat

I was in the mood for mixed prints today. 

Zhoe in grey Flor/black nappa


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I was in the mood for mixed prints today.
> 
> Zhoe in grey Flor/black nappa
> View attachment 4730531


very pretty florals and colors! pink, black, and grey are among my favorite outfit combinations. I love how you paired your really cool boots with the black and grey of the shoe.


----------



## fashionista1984

tenKrat said:


> Both are nice.  Depends on what look you want to achieve.  Light gold for more subtlety and elegance; yellow for bold and edgy.



thank you everyone!


----------



## LuvNLux

Yea!  Just heard from Marco that my Africa order has shipped!   So Happy!  Can't wait to see all the new Africa metallic colors.  I may have ordered one of each.......or even in some colors, two of each!   And now the wait begins!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Yea!  Just heard from Marco that my Africa order has shipped!   So Happy!  Can't wait to see all the new Africa metallic colors.  I may have ordered one of each.......or even in some colors, two of each!   And now the wait begins!


Girl you are something else. Were these small items so all of them together will be under the customs limit?


----------



## Greenredapple

Hi all. The little Valerie I ordered back in February (2th of February to be exact) was despatched yesterday.


----------



## bonniekir

LuvNLux said:


> Yea!  Just heard from Marco that my Africa order has shipped!   So Happy!  Can't wait to see all the new Africa metallic colors.  I may have ordered one of each.......or even in some colors, two of each!   And now the wait begins!



Sounds interesting!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. The little Valerie I ordered back in February (2th of February to be exact) was despatched yesterday.


 Marco is really cranking out these bags since they let him go back to work.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Girl you are something else. Were these small items so all of them together will be under the customs limit?



@southernbelle43  Yes, they will be under the customs limit.  Marco said that this order will be sent in two shipments.  In my experience, he is always very careful to make sure that his boxes are under the U.S. customs limit.  He is so thoughtful in so many ways, always a pleasure to custom order a bag from him.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My special order taupe Angel should be shipped soon. Looking forward to seeing that! Feels so long ago That I placed that order.


----------



## jkbosse18

Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!


----------



## djfmn

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697


I love this combination. I also love the lipstick holders what a great idea. Gorgeous enjoy your bag.


----------



## Kylacove

Greenredapple said:


> Hi all. The little Valerie I ordered back in February (2th of February to be exact) was despatched yesterday.


Makes me think my Jan 20th order may be coming soon. Yeah!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Makes me think my Jan 20th order may be coming soon. Yeah!


And my January 12th order???


----------



## djfmn

I changed my order today - Yes I did!! Marco had not started work on my midi Modena in Bordeaux red verona. I decided I prefer smaller bags. I know I do. I had been thinking about it for the past 3 weeks. Is midi Modena the right bag for me or not. After much thought and deliberation I decided to get a Little Athena in bordeaux red verona. I saw a photo of @jbags07  red Little Athena with pink lining and I was sold. As much as I like the look of midi Modena I do not carry that much and when I need a tote I reach for one of my midi Selene's. I will get much more use out of a smaller bag. Thank goodness Marco is so flexible and easy to work with. I do not think I could ever go back to buying bags where I cannot make my selections and have the ability to work with the owner who is all about customer service and making beautiful bespoke leather bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I changed my order today - Yes I did!! Marco had not started work on my midi Modena in Bordeaux red verona. I decided I prefer smaller bags. I know I do. I had been thinking about it for the past 3 weeks. Is midi Modena the right bag for me or not. After much thought and deliberation I decided to get a Little Athena in bordeaux red verona. I saw a photo of @jbags07  red Little Athena with pink lining and I was sold. As much as I like the look of midi Modena I do not carry that much and when I need a tote I reach for one of my midi Selene's. I will get much more use out of a smaller bag. Thank goodness Marco is so flexible and easy to work with. I do not think I could ever go back to buying bags where I cannot make my selections and have the ability to work with the owner who is all about customer service and making beautiful bespoke leather bags.



LoL.   I changed mine today too.  I snapped up berry red verona early on for a Grande Penelope Messenger.
Like you I thought about it more and asked Marco if the Grande Penelope would be a good bag for verona.    I like the way verona softens and slouches but does not turn into a puddle of leather. He recommended the Little Minerva which I have wanted to try.  He said it would be "100" times better for that leather. So I am really excited about getting this one next Fall or whenever he can get to it.  I still have a Sabrina and a Zhoe to be made.


----------



## samfalstaff

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697


What a lovely color! How does it look in full sunlight?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.


----------



## Fancyfree

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697


So beautiful!

I would never have guessed that Nappa would be perfect for Victoria!
This opens for many new possibilities. And decisions...

@jkbosse18, can you PLEASE tell me what it weighs? Without tassles?


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.



I think silver lining and silver hardware would look beautiful. What about dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware? Or Marine lining and light gunmetal hardware? If you do a green lining, I'd suggest Sage Green.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> I think silver lining and silver hardware would look beautiful. What about dark grey lining and dark gunmetal hardware? Or Marine lining and light gunmetal hardware? If you do a green lining, I'd suggest Sage Green.


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

My Bordeaux red Verona is with light blue lining that is what Marco recommended. This is for my little Athena.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My Bordeaux red Verona is with light blue lining that is what Marco recommended. This is for my little Athena.


That is interesting. I never would have thought of light blue. It would be so much easier if you have the actual linings in your hand and can  hold them up to the leather!  I always trust his judgment. Maybe I can get my other red bag out and hold it up to some of my clothes, lol.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I changed my order today - Yes I did!! Marco had not started work on my midi Modena in Bordeaux red verona. I decided I prefer smaller bags. I know I do. I had been thinking about it for the past 3 weeks. Is midi Modena the right bag for me or not. After much thought and deliberation I decided to get a Little Athena in bordeaux red verona. I saw a photo of @jbags07  red Little Athena with pink lining and I was sold. As much as I like the look of midi Modena I do not carry that much and when I need a tote I reach for one of my midi Selene's. I will get much more use out of a smaller bag. Thank goodness Marco is so flexible and easy to work with. I do not think I could ever go back to buying bags where I cannot make my selections and have the ability to work with the owner who is all about customer service and making beautiful bespoke leather bags.


Imo, the Little Athena is made for red!  And its such a great gag, one of my favorite styles...i look foward to your reveal


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.


I vote for either light blue or purple!


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.


I'm going to suggest the very feminine look of light gold hardware with red or light fuchsia or light pink lining to the berry red leather


----------



## Kimbashop

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697


It's beautiful. The lipstick holders are a nice touch, as is the tassel.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.


Marco had suggested Sage Green for my Bordeaux Verona. I know that the berry red is brighter so I don't know if would work, but I'm guessing it would. It's a silvery grey-green.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

O. M. G.!!! I had no idea he had started his own line of handbags!  I periodically scroll ebay and bonz for BE goodies, as I still love mine.  On a whim I searched BE in tpf and found this thread. 

Question:  I went to the website and there does not seem to be measurements of the bags?  Am I overlooking something?  Also, there are no descriptions or pictures. 

And the Minerva is a total BE reboot - that might be my first purchase!


----------



## ajamy

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697


Great idea to add a contrast with a different coloured tassel.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.


I’d like to suggest light gunmetal hardware and purple lining. Red and purple together gets me every time. The combination is vibrant and bold, so it requires some gunmetal to go with it.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I’d like to suggest light gunmetal hardware and purple lining. Red and purple together gets me every time. The combination is vibrant and bold, so it requires some gunmetal to go with it.
> View attachment 4733368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733371


 Lol, I had almost decided on purple.  Your photos sealed the deal.  I have never had the gunmetal either,  so purple with light gunmetal it is.

Many thanks to everyone for your help.  Everyone who responded had a great idea that would look wonderful.  I had to make a choice!  Hugs to you all.


----------



## Cleda

reneeluvscoach said:


> O. M. G.!!! I had no idea he had started his own line of handbags!  I periodically scroll ebay and bonz for BE goodies, as I still love mine.  On a whim I searched BE in tpf and found this thread.
> 
> Question:  I went to the website and there does not seem to be measurements of the bags?  Am I overlooking something?  Also, there are no descriptions or pictures.
> 
> And the Minerva is a total BE reboot - that might be my first purchase!



The sizes are there, for e.g. at the bottom of this page: https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/1501-hera-merinos-dark-grey.html

On the main site https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/, go to Shop, and navigate from there. To view sizes, you need to click on the bag, select a leather type, then the colour. Have fun discovering his new styles! I have the Little Minerva and absolutely love it!

Adding on, the leather selection within the bag styles are not in any way exhaustive. Do check out the available options under MM Selection on the main site


----------



## southernbelle43

reneeluvscoach said:


> O. M. G.!!! I had no idea he had started his own line of handbags!  I periodically scroll ebay and bonz for BE goodies, as I still love mine.  On a whim I searched BE in tpf and found this thread.
> 
> Question:  I went to the website and there does not seem to be measurements of the bags?  Am I overlooking something?  Also, there are no descriptions or pictures.
> 
> And the Minerva is a total BE reboot - that might be my first purchase!



You are in trouble now lady, lol.  Welcome to the world of custom MM bags.  And there are three sizes of the Minerva, did you know?  We look forward to seeing what you order.  The most fun thing is being able to email him and tell him what you like and he will help you design the perfect bag.  And be sure and tell him about your love for his bags when he was with BE and how happy you are to have found him.  He appreciates and needs some encouragement right now having been shut down! Also ask us questions  because not everything is on the web site.  His forte is leather art,  not a web site,  lol
Orders@marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Marco had suggested Sage Green for my Bordeaux Verona. I know that the berry red is brighter so I don't know if would work, but I'm guessing it would. It's a silvery grey-green.


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I'm going to suggest the very feminine look of light gold hardware with red or light fuchsia or light pink lining to the berry red leather


Thank you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Marco had suggested Sage Green for my Bordeaux Verona. I know that the berry red is brighter so I don't know if would work, but I'm guessing it would. It's a silvery grey-green.


That is going to be lovely. I always trust his judgment!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> I'm going to suggest the very feminine look of light gold hardware with red or light fuchsia or light pink lining to the berry red leather


That does sound lovely, thank you.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies, help needed.  I cannot decide on a lining for my berry red Little Minerva.  My other red bags have had silver linings and silver hardware which I think look awesome with red leather.  But I would like to have something different and cool and fun.  What say you?  Purple?  Green? Blue? I cannot seem to visualize anything.



How about light blue?  The color irl is somewhat lighter than the picture shows on my computer.  I think they would look gorgeous together!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> My Bordeaux red Verona is with light blue lining that is what Marco recommended. This is for my little Athena.



It will be a gorgeous combo!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> How about light blue?  The color irl is somewhat lighter than the picture shows on my computer.  I think they would look gorgeous together!  Good luck deciding!


Thank you dear. Several of you have mentioned the light blue, so that must be a great look.


----------



## carterazo

reneeluvscoach said:


> O. M. G.!!! I had no idea he had started his own line of handbags!  I periodically scroll ebay and bonz for BE goodies, as I still love mine.  On a whim I searched BE in tpf and found this thread.
> 
> Question:  I went to the website and there does not seem to be measurements of the bags?  Am I overlooking something?  Also, there are no descriptions or pictures.
> 
> And the Minerva is a total BE reboot - that might be my first purchase!



Girl, where you been?!  Welcome back!  This will be your slippery slope!  So many choices and lots of info.  You will love this thread.


----------



## carterazo

jkbosse18 said:


> Got my bag this weekend! Victoria in Dark Green Nappa with yellow lining.  I did add a crossbody strap and had Marco add 3 lipstick holders.  It ordered it with a yellow tassel and Marco added in a green tassel as well.  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732696
> View attachment 4732697



She's a real beauty. Congrats!  That tassel is a great finishing touch. I can almost smell your beautiful bag all the way here.  Enjoy!


----------



## ohmisseevee

It has been SO long since I have come by - hi ladies!! I hope you all have been well / safe / healthy. Things are tough right now for a lot of folks for a lot of different reasons and while circumstances have been okay for me, my life has not been unaffected by the pandemic in a number of ways. I am still going physically into my office (my company is considered essential infrastructure) but all other activities including my usual volunteering and side gigs have been canceled or on hold indefinitely. So while I'm still "going out of the house" it's basically been to the car and back, which is a walk of about 100 feet total throughout the day so I don't get to really use/show off my bags. Plus being emotionally exhausted means I have tried to limit the tasks that I need to do, and for a while that meant staying in the same bag rather than switching back and forth between bags.

I made a new friend recently as well and raved about my multiple MM bags, and I'm hoping that once things return to more of a normalcy, maybe she'll treat herself to a new MM bag.  I popped in here a few times and lusted over the pictures of the new Verona leathers - which all look so beautiful! Very glad to see that Marco and his team are well and his workshop was allowed to reopen to continue business.

I recently got a white box from Italy and was reminded (again) of how much I adore Marco's bags and MM! Every bag was lovely in its own way. I do have one more shipment coming to me if I remember correctly (a Theia in Lead Africa and a Selene Zip Midi in Purple Africa), so for now I must sit on my hands.

No pictures at this time but I did open every bag to ooh and aah over everything. I received in my shipment:
- Modena Midi in Fiore -What a perfect size for a small work tote, and I really like the texture of the leather! I really like the size of the Modena Midi and if it just had small D-rings on the sides so that I could make it a crossbody if needed, it would be perfect!
- Phoebe in Purple Africa - Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous metallic purple in the perfect size for a small clutch. The purple Africa leather is so magical!
- Stella in Lead Africa - I purchased this for use as an evening clutch and I am so wowed by how beautifully it came out. The texture and personality of the Africa leather really makes the Stella stand out, and it is indeed the perfect neutral metallic so that it can go with any outfit!
- 2x Little Penelopes, one in purple Africa and the second in bronze Africa - I really can't get enough of this beautiful leather. I love little pouches just for storing miscellaneous things and to avoid cluttering up my bags with random trash/junk, and these little lovelies will be just perfect no matter what bag I'm carrying.

I'm currently taking a break right now from MM - I carried my Little Valerie for over 30 days straight! - and switched up my daily bag to a Strathberry bucket bag. I'll change it up to my Modena Midi next, as it is perfectly sized and suited for my day-to-day work needs.

I am quite looking forward to the day when I will order another MM bag.  Don't know what it will be but I'm sure something will call to me eventually!


----------



## jkbosse18

Fancyfree said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> I would never have guessed that Nappa would be perfect for Victoria!
> This opens for many new possibilities. And decisions...
> 
> @jkbosse18, can you PLEASE tell me what it weighs? Without tassles?


I will have to weigh it tomorrow.  But it doesn't feel too heavy.  I will let you know tomorrow!!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> It has been SO long since I have come by - hi ladies!! I hope you all have been well / safe / healthy. Things are tough right now for a lot of folks for a lot of different reasons and while circumstances have been okay for me, my life has not been unaffected by the pandemic in a number of ways. I am still going physically into my office (my company is considered essential infrastructure) but all other activities including my usual volunteering and side gigs have been canceled or on hold indefinitely. So while I'm still "going out of the house" it's basically been to the car and back, which is a walk of about 100 feet total throughout the day so I don't get to really use/show off my bags. Plus being emotionally exhausted means I have tried to limit the tasks that I need to do, and for a while that meant staying in the same bag rather than switching back and forth between bags.
> 
> I made a new friend recently as well and raved about my multiple MM bags, and I'm hoping that once things return to more of a normalcy, maybe she'll treat herself to a new MM bag.  I popped in here a few times and lusted over the pictures of the new Verona leathers - which all look so beautiful! Very glad to see that Marco and his team are well and his workshop was allowed to reopen to continue business.
> 
> I recently got a white box from Italy and was reminded (again) of how much I adore Marco's bags and MM! Every bag was lovely in its own way. I do have one more shipment coming to me if I remember correctly (a Theia in Lead Africa and a Selene Zip Midi in Purple Africa), so for now I must sit on my hands.
> 
> No pictures at this time but I did open every bag to ooh and aah over everything. I received in my shipment:
> - Modena Midi in Fiore -What a perfect size for a small work tote, and I really like the texture of the leather! I really like the size of the Modena Midi and if it just had small D-rings on the sides so that I could make it a crossbody if needed, it would be perfect!
> - Phoebe in Purple Africa - Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous metallic purple in the perfect size for a small clutch. The purple Africa leather is so magical!
> - Stella in Lead Africa - I purchased this for use as an evening clutch and I am so wowed by how beautifully it came out. The texture and personality of the Africa leather really makes the Stella stand out, and it is indeed the perfect neutral metallic so that it can go with any outfit!
> - 2x Little Penelopes, one in purple Africa and the second in bronze Africa - I really can't get enough of this beautiful leather. I love little pouches just for storing miscellaneous things and to avoid cluttering up my bags with random trash/junk, and these little lovelies will be just perfect no matter what bag I'm carrying.
> 
> I'm currently taking a break right now from MM - I carried my Little Valerie for over 30 days straight! - and switched up my daily bag to a Strathberry bucket bag. I'll change it up to my Modena Midi next, as it is perfectly sized and suited for my day-to-day work needs.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to the day when I will order another MM bag.  Don't know what it will be but I'm sure something will call to me eventually!



welcome back! These are trying times, for sure. The uncertainty, loss, sheltering has proved stressful. I hope you are finding time for yourself. 
Can't wait to see pictures of your new bags, especially the Midi Modena. I really want to see it in action and how much it fits. Also curious about the Fiore leather.


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Ha ha!  I have no willpower when it comes to handbags so I had to quarantine myself for a while from tpf.  I would love to order something from him, right now. I consider myself lucky in that my husband's and my jobs were not affected, so I do have a little bit of extra spending money - since I haven't shopped much these days.  I will let you know how it goes down! 


southernbelle43 said:


> You are in trouble now lady, lol.  Welcome to the world of custom MM bags.  And there are three sizes of the Minerva, did you know?  We look forward to seeing what you order.  The most fun thing is being able to email him and tell him what you like and he will help you design the perfect bag.  And be sure and tell him about your love for his bags when he was with BE and how happy you are to have found him.  He appreciates and needs some encouragement right now having been shut down! Also ask us questions  because not everything is on the web site.  His forte is leather art,  not a web site,  lol
> Orders@marcomassaccesi.it





carterazo said:


> Girl, where you been?!  Welcome back!  This will be your slippery slope!  So many choices and lots of info.  You will love this thread.



Truer words were never spoken, lol!  I wish it had it's own subforum.  Maybe one day...


----------



## reneeluvscoach

Cleda said:


> The sizes are there, for e.g. at the bottom of this page: https://shop.marcomassaccesi.it/home/1501-hera-merinos-dark-grey.html
> 
> On the main site https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/, go to Shop, and navigate from there. To view sizes, you need to click on the bag, select a leather type, then the colour. Have fun discovering his new styles! I have the Little Minerva and absolutely love it!
> 
> Adding on, the leather selection within the bag styles are not in any way exhaustive. Do check out the available options under MM Selection on the main site



Thank you!  I think when I saw the add to cart button I thought I was at the end of the page.


----------



## jkbosse18

Fancyfree said:


> So beautiful!
> 
> I would never have guessed that Nappa would be perfect for Victoria!
> This opens for many new possibilities. And decisions...
> 
> @jkbosse18, can you PLEASE tell me what it weighs? Without tassles?


It weighs 2.09lbs without the tassels.  It doesn't feel heavy but that is probably because all my other bags are a lot heavier.


----------



## Fancyfree

jkbosse18 said:


> It weighs 2.09lbs without the tassels.  It doesn't feel heavy but that is probably because all my other bags are a lot heavier.


Thank you so much, @jkbosse18


----------



## Coastal jewel

Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.  
And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.



That purple Africa leather is just gorgeous!!


----------



## JenJBS

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.



Gorgeous!  Absolutely stunning!  That purple...


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.


We are bag twins!


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.


Love that deep saturated purple!


----------



## tenKrat

Cappuccino pebbled Daphne today


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Cappuccino pebbled Daphne today
> View attachment 4736433


your shoe collection is SICK! I'd love to see all of them.


----------



## djfmn

I just got notified that my Acid Nappa Little Muse is shipping tomorrow. I am super excited because I have been patiently waiting for my acid nappa bag ever since I saw the Angelica messenger in acid nappa with light blue lining. I am counting the days waiting for my white box from Italy.


----------



## girliegirl

Congrats on a new addition arriving soon. 
Curious when you ordered? Trying to determine if mine will be soon. I know Marco must be terribly backed up post lockdown and didn’t want to check on it because I’m sure he’s slammed.


----------



## orchidmyst

girliegirl said:


> Congrats on a new addition arriving soon.
> Curious when you ordered? Trying to determine if mine will be soon. I know Marco must be terribly backed up post lockdown and didn’t want to check on it because I’m sure he’s slammed.


There was an approximate 8-9 week wait when things were running normally. 
I'm not sure if Marco can even give an accurate time line at this time but it's best to ask him.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> There was an approximate 8-9 week wait when things were running normally.
> I'm not sure if Marco can even give an accurate time line at this time but it's best to ask him.


I asked Marco about the wait and he said they are working diligently to get it down to a 4 week wait. That is their goal but realistically my guess is closer to 5 to 6 weeks. Although he indicated they are working long and extra hours.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.


This color in Africa is   Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yes, I have one being shipped next week from a January order!!! Something to look forward. It is an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi. Marco will surprise me with lining and hardware.  Happy dance.


----------



## fashionista1984

My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived 
Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware 
Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware 

The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning


----------



## bubbastatta

piosavsfan said:


> Do people usually extend the shoulder strap drop on the Soulmate? I believe I had a Soulmate before where the drop was 2" longer, which I think worked well but it has been so long that I don't recall.


I did, I had it extended by 2" and I love it!


----------



## Fancyfree

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning


Ooooh .

@fashionista1984, can you please take a photo of the deep blue one hanging (on shoulder or a door knob) with some weighty content?  Pretty-please ?

Would so love to see how it hangs.... Marco has still got some leather left...


----------



## fashionista1984

Fancyfree said:


> Ooooh .
> 
> @fashionista1984, can you please take a photo of the deep blue one hanging (on shoulder or a door knob) with some weighty content?  Pretty-please ?
> 
> Would so love to see how it hangs.... Marco has still got some leather left...



yes! I can of the lead one as I’m already using it- I’m at the allergist getting shots


----------



## djfmn

I got a shipping notification for my lovely acid nappa Little Muse. I am so excited to get this bag. I love acid nappa such a gorgeous leather.


----------



## fashionista1984

Fancyfree said:


> Ooooh .
> 
> @fashionista1984, can you please take a photo of the deep blue one hanging (on shoulder or a door knob) with some weighty content?  Pretty-please ?
> 
> Would so love to see how it hangs.... Marco has still got some leather left...



sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together 
I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress 
Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


----------



## JenJBS

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning



Gorgeous bags!  So beautiful!  Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in



Congratulations on your little one!


----------



## fashionista1984

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous bags!  So beautiful!  Stunning!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your little one!



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## coach943

fashionista1984 said:


> yes! I can of the lead one as I’m already using it- I’m at the allergist getting shots


I love this bag!


----------



## Fancyfree

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


Thank you so much @fashionista1984! 
And congratulations and best wishes with your baby


----------



## Kimbashop

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning


Lovely -- congrats on your new fun bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


I've never seen a Calista modeled before, and I love the way it looks. it will hang beautifully as it softens. Congratulations on your baby!


----------



## bonniekir

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning



Same model and so different! Congrats with your new bags!! They are gorgeous! [emoji847]
.. and congratulations with your new addition to the family [emoji253]


----------



## lenie

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning



I have the same Africa leathers ( from the original offering) in different styles.
Deep Blue Africa in Soulmate, Rua Angelica, Midi Minerva, and Aphrodite ( can you tell that I love this color?)
Bronze Africa in Midi Selene
Lead Africa in regular Selene.


----------



## Fancyfree

lenie said:


> I have the same Africa leathers ( from the original offering) in different styles.
> Deep Blue Africa in Soulmate, Rua Angelica, Midi Minerva, and Aphrodite ( can you tell that I love this color?)
> Bronze Africa in Midi Selene
> Lead Africa in regular Selene.


Family photo?


----------



## lenie

Fancyfree said:


> Family photo?


One of these days...


----------



## djfmn

I also have the original Africa leathers a midi Soulmate in blue Africa that I gifted to my best friend because she really wanted it. A bronze Africa midi Soulmate that I gave to my daughter for her birthday. An Africa blue Zhoe that I sold on BST and to some degree regretted. I have an Africa lead Phoebe and an Africa lead midi Selene. I have an Aurora in Africa bronze on order which I cannot wait to get this bag. I miss having a bronze Africa leather bag it is such a great leather.


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


You love your Calistas, girl! You look wonderful, congrats again on the baby .


----------



## djfmn

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


Congratulations on the lovely Calistas. Bigger congrats on welcoming your new addition of the little human.


----------



## jbags07

fashionista1984 said:


> My 3 calistas I ordered in December have arrived
> Bronze Africa with green lining Light gold hardware
> Deep blue Africa with light purple lining and either silver or light gunmetal hardware (I forgot what i went with)
> Lead Africa with fuschia lining and dark gunmetal hardware
> 
> The bronze and lead photograph really similar but theyre sooooo different In real life. The bronze is stunning


All 3 are just stunning....this style really showcases the beauty of Africa leather/color


----------



## jbags07

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


This bag looks great on you   Absolutely love it

and congrats on your little one


----------



## Carrots808

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in



Nice! Thanks for modelling the Calista. It’s been on my radar. 
Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Kylacove

ohmisseevee said:


> It has been SO long since I have come by - hi ladies!! I hope you all have been well / safe / healthy. Things are tough right now for a lot of folks for a lot of different reasons and while circumstances have been okay for me, my life has not been unaffected by the pandemic in a number of ways. I am still going physically into my office (my company is considered essential infrastructure) but all other activities including my usual volunteering and side gigs have been canceled or on hold indefinitely. So while I'm still "going out of the house" it's basically been to the car and back, which is a walk of about 100 feet total throughout the day so I don't get to really use/show off my bags. Plus being emotionally exhausted means I have tried to limit the tasks that I need to do, and for a while that meant staying in the same bag rather than switching back and forth between bags.
> 
> I made a new friend recently as well and raved about my multiple MM bags, and I'm hoping that once things return to more of a normalcy, maybe she'll treat herself to a new MM bag.  I popped in here a few times and lusted over the pictures of the new Verona leathers - which all look so beautiful! Very glad to see that Marco and his team are well and his workshop was allowed to reopen to continue business.
> 
> I recently got a white box from Italy and was reminded (again) of how much I adore Marco's bags and MM! Every bag was lovely in its own way. I do have one more shipment coming to me if I remember correctly (a Theia in Lead Africa and a Selene Zip Midi in Purple Africa), so for now I must sit on my hands.
> 
> No pictures at this time but I did open every bag to ooh and aah over everything. I received in my shipment:
> - Modena Midi in Fiore -What a perfect size for a small work tote, and I really like the texture of the leather! I really like the size of the Modena Midi and if it just had small D-rings on the sides so that I could make it a crossbody if needed, it would be perfect!
> - Phoebe in Purple Africa - Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous metallic purple in the perfect size for a small clutch. The purple Africa leather is so magical!
> - Stella in Lead Africa - I purchased this for use as an evening clutch and I am so wowed by how beautifully it came out. The texture and personality of the Africa leather really makes the Stella stand out, and it is indeed the perfect neutral metallic so that it can go with any outfit!
> - 2x Little Penelopes, one in purple Africa and the second in bronze Africa - I really can't get enough of this beautiful leather. I love little pouches just for storing miscellaneous things and to avoid cluttering up my bags with random trash/junk, and these little lovelies will be just perfect no matter what bag I'm carrying.
> 
> I'm currently taking a break right now from MM - I carried my Little Valerie for over 30 days straight! - and switched up my daily bag to a Strathberry bucket bag. I'll change it up to my Modena Midi next, as it is perfectly sized and suited for my day-to-day work needs.
> 
> I am quite looking forward to the day when I will order another MM bag.  Don't know what it will be but I'm sure something will call to me eventually!



I would love pic, especially of the midi Modena. Thinking of ordering one. Thanks.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> your shoe collection is SICK! I'd love to see all of them.


Thank you.   I will try to incorporate different shoes whenever I post my BOTD.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Guess what arrived?  purple Africa penelope Messenger.  Marco made the strap so I can adjust from long to shorter and extra wide strap.  It is a perfect purple penny Messenger!  Of course...  purple lining.
> And thank you TenKRat for continuing your inspiring mod shots.  Seriously love seeing MM in action.


What a beauty!!!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> your shoe collection is SICK! I'd love to see all of them.


Me too!


----------



## carterazo

fashionista1984 said:


> sorry for second post. They wouldn’t upload together
> I’m 5’4” and 8 weeks post birthing a little human lol so whatever weight that is - size 12 dress
> Also obviously the bag is 1 hour old so very very stiff still. It’ll droop more as it breaks in


Congrats on your baby! 
The bag is lovely, too!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> I've never seen a Calista modeled before, and I love the way it looks. it will hang beautifully as it softens. Congratulations on your baby!


There are a few on this thread, but it was a while ago. I wouldn't know where to tell you to look. They are great mod shots too, if you can find them.


----------



## jbags07

Lots of eye candy i just saw listed over on ebay...some really amazing MM’s..... not sure if i am breaking a rule mentioning it? But some great prices on bags for ladies to try the brand, if no one regularly checks out auction listings.....


----------



## Coastal jewel

Prussian blue croc penelope w short strap.     One shot w the lovely purple Africa penny messenger.  Love these both.


----------



## Coastal jewel

So ladies I just saw the new LV and it reminded me of the Zhoe. I think I could buy a lot of zhoes!


----------



## smile10281

Coastal jewel said:


> So ladies I just saw the new LV and it reminded me of the Zhoe. I think I could buy a lot of zhoes!


For that amount of money, totally! Love your bags, especially the blue croc Penelope!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

jbags07 said:


> Lots of eye candy i just saw listed over on ebay...some really amazing MM’s..... not sure if i am breaking a rule mentioning it? But some great prices on bags for ladies to try the brand, if no one regularly checks out auction listings.....



I would also like to point out that most of the bags up for auction on eBay right now were first listed on our Facebook Massaccesi Buy-Sell-Trade page, sometimes offered at a lower price.  I haven't visited TPF in a very long time since retail MMs are out of my price range, but I am so enthusiastic about the secondhand market that I co-moderate the Massaccesi BST on Facebook.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Prussian blue croc penelope w short strap.     One shot w the lovely purple Africa penny messenger.  Love these both.


The croc really makes the Penelope quite dressy. love it.


----------



## jbags07

Coastal jewel said:


> Prussian blue croc penelope w short strap.     One shot w the lovely purple Africa penny messenger.  Love these both.


Gorgeous!  Both bags   But the prussian blue in the messenger is out of this world


----------



## jbags07

Claudia Herzog said:


> I would also like to point out that most of the bags up for auction on eBay right now were first listed on our Facebook Massaccesi Buy-Sell-Trade page, sometimes offered at a lower price.  I haven't visited TPF in a very long time since retail MMs are out of my price range, but I am so enthusiastic about the secondhand market that I co-moderate the Massaccesi BST on Facebook.


Thats why BST is the best...ebay and other sites have such high fees now sellers list higher...I’ve had great luck selling 10-12 bags on BST....and i’ve purchased a few also, great interactions all around


----------



## fashionista1984

Claudia Herzog said:


> I would also like to point out that most of the bags up for auction on eBay right now were first listed on our Facebook Massaccesi Buy-Sell-Trade page, sometimes offered at a lower price.  I haven't visited TPF in a very long time since retail MMs are out of my price range, but I am so enthusiastic about the secondhand market that I co-moderate the Massaccesi BST on Facebook.



Those are my bags. Let me explain the pricing to you. First, I take on a risk selling to strangers on eBay. Second, Ebay and PayPal take 20% in fees. Third, Ebay buyers send messages with lowball offers no matter how low the initial price is. Last, I’m offering free shipping. I had them listed for a great price in the BST and after bending over backwards answering multiple questions and taking photos, over 2+ days, the potential buyer tried to haggle and get another $100 off with me. It was a waste of my time. I don’t have time for that when I’m on no sleep and caring for a newborn. Putting up an ebay listing with no end date and having Ebay field offers automatically is MUCH easier for me. If you don’t like my pricing, don’t buy, but I’m not over here profiting over MM. A bag listed for $150 will net me $90-$100 after I pay for shipping and pay Ebay and PayPal seller fees. I paid more than $90-$100 for all of those bags whether I got them new or pre owned, no one sold me a bag for $90-$100. I pay Marco 55 euros just to ship one bag to me.

Everyone here knows who I am on the BST, I would happily sell to anyone on the BST for 20% or more off my Ebay price. I’m greatly offended and very upset by this statement that insinuates that I in some way am trying to inflate my pricing so I hope his brings some clarity to Ebay pricing vs BST pricing. 

And not that it’s anyone’s business, but I’m selling because my baby has a severe milk protein allergy and her new formula is costing me $40 every couple days until I’m done fighting with my insurance company about paying for it.


----------



## Kylacove

I could be wrong, but I think the post about BST was meant to encourage people to look there first instead of ebay. Don't think it was a slam against you. That being said, I do get discouraged about items listed for months with no serious offers on the Facebook BST. Thinking about taking down my listings.


----------



## fashionista1984

Kylacove said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the post about BST was meant to encourage people to look there first instead of ebay. Don't think it was a slam against you. That being said, I do get discouraged about items listed for months with no serious offers on the Facebook BST. Thinking about taking down my listings.



You’re probably right. I deleted my BST listings and am listing solely on eBay for now as I just don’t have the time or mental sanity (as displayed by my overreaction/sensitive due to my personal stresses response above). I apologize for getting offended.  I’m going to step away, take some deep breaths, and hope i can squeeze in a nap.


----------



## smile10281

fashionista1984 said:


> You’re probably right. I deleted my BST listings and am listing solely on eBay for now as I just don’t have the time or mental sanity (as displayed by my overreaction/sensitive due to my personal stresses response above). I apologize for getting offended.  I’m going to step away, take some deep breaths, and hope i can squeeze in a nap.


Hang in there, mama! So sorry to hear that your baby has a severe milk protein allergy and that insurance isn’t helping with formula coverage!


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> You’re probably right. I deleted my BST listings and am listing solely on eBay for now as I just don’t have the time or mental sanity (as displayed by my overreaction/sensitive due to my personal stresses response above). I apologize for getting offended.  I’m going to step away, take some deep breaths, and hope i can squeeze in a nap.


Hang in there! I think it's totally normal to have higher prices on Ebay vs direct BST groups due to all the fees (I've also seen people selling the same item for more on Poshmark vs Ebay, since the former charges a higher fee) - it happens multiple times with R&T folk and some MMs as well. That's probably all the original poster meant .


----------



## djfmn

I am patiently waiting for the arrival of my acid nappa Little Muse. I get really excited when I know a white box is on its way from Italy. I said I was being patient but I am not that sure that I am that patient I keep checking that tracking number at least twice a day. I am loving the fact I am getting a new bag previously I would think when I could go out and use it. Now I think perhaps I will have to do what @tenKrat does and get dressed in a summer dress and my BOTD and take a modshot. Of course she has set the bar so high for people like me who are not very good at taking modshots. Oh well perhaps my DH will be kind enough to admire my new bag as I model it for him. One can only hope!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

fashionista1984 said:


> Those are my bags. Let me explain the pricing to you.



Oh gosh, Fashionista, I never in a million years intended to cast any aspersions on your eBay listings with my post about the Facebook BST.  My post was only intended to promote the Facebook BST to TPFers who might not have heard about it before, and was in no way meant to make you feel bad or defensive.  I offer my apologies to you.  My heart is with you as you go through both the joy and stress of new motherhood.


----------



## LuvNLux

My two new beautiful Africa Metallic Floras are out of quarantine and enjoying the fresh air!  Blue Africa on the left and Bronze Africa on the right.  The blue in real life is darker and a deeper blue than in the photo.  Also the blue Africa has less sheen and slightly flatter pebbles than the bronze.  I love them both and with the zipper closure I will get a lot of use out of them both, but my favorite right now is the blue.  Just stunning!  I also received the all leather crossbody straps for both.  If Marco has any Blue Africa left, you could not go wrong ordering anything in this unique leather.


----------



## LuvNLux

I usually ask Marco to choose the best lining and hardware on my orders.  He chose silver hardware for the blue and light gold for the bronze.  I believe the lining color for the blue is light blue and cappuccino for the bronze.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 4743246
> View attachment 4743244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually ask Marco to choose the best lining and hardware on my orders.  He chose silver hardware for the blue and light gold for the bronze.  I believe the lining color for the blue is light blue and cappuccino for the bronze.


I  love that cappuccino lining!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 4743246
> View attachment 4743244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually ask Marco to choose the best lining and hardware on my orders.  He chose silver hardware for the blue and light gold for the bronze.  I believe the lining color for the blue is light blue and cappuccino for the bronze.


These are both just gorgeous. I have always been a huge fan of MM Africa leathers. I am waiting for my Africa Bronze Aurora which Marco said is on the production sheet for next week. I gave my daughter my bronze Africa midi Soulmate and my blue Africa midi Soulmate to my best friend. The only Africa I have left is my lead Africa Phoebe and my Lead Africa midi Selene both from the original Africa leathers from 2015/2016. I missed having an Africa bronze leather bag so I decided to replace it with the Aurora. When I see your beautiful bronze bag I cannot wait to get my bronze Aurora. I have used my Africa lead midi Selene a lot in the last 4 years and every time I use it someone asks me if it is a new bag. It has shown hardly any wear at all. It is a hardy leather and so easy to carry. As I said one of my favorites. Enjoy these fabulous new bags.


----------



## djfmn

I said I was patient I have only checked the tracking once today and super excited it is through customs and at the distribution center for USPS. I am hoping that the white box will be here sometime next week. Happy dance for sure.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> These are both just gorgeous. I have always been a huge fan of MM Africa leathers. I am waiting for my Africa Bronze Aurora which Marco said is on the production sheet for next week. I gave my daughter my bronze Africa midi Soulmate and my blue Africa midi Soulmate to my best friend. The only Africa I have left is my lead Africa Phoebe and my Lead Africa midi Selene both from the original Africa leathers from 2015/2016. I missed having an Africa bronze leather bag so I decided to replace it with the Aurora. When I see your beautiful bronze bag I cannot wait to get my bronze Aurora. I have used my Africa lead midi Selene a lot in the last 4 years and every time I use it someone asks me if it is a new bag. It has shown hardly any wear at all. It is a hardy leather and so easy to carry. As I said one of my favorites. Enjoy these fabulous new bags.



@djfmn Thank you!  Now I can't wait to show them off!  If I ever get to go somewhere again!   But your Lead Africa comments make me really wish I had ordered more in Lead Africa!  I have some more MMs still coming in Lead and Purple Africa that I ordered back in January.  Still no shipment notifications from Marco on those.  He must be so busy trying to catch up!   I have not seen those leather colors in person yet.  It is so hard to wait!


----------



## Kylacove

My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744366
> View attachment 4744367


Wow and wow and wow. These are gorgeous. I love both of them. I have an Aurora coming in bronze Africa. I am super excited to try that style. I cannot remember if I changed it to a midi Aurora or if I am getting the regular Aurora smaller size. Oh well I will enjoy it what ever it is. These bags are just stunning. I love the red it is such a great color and especially in this style. I have always found red bags to be so versatile. In my opinion they go with everything they are a great neutral. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744366
> View attachment 4744367


I love that red! It looks perfect on that bag.


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> @djfmn Thank you!  Now I can't wait to show them off!  If I ever get to go somewhere again!   But your Lead Africa comments make me really wish I had ordered more in Lead Africa!  I have some more MMs still coming in Lead and Purple Africa that I ordered back in January.  Still no shipment notifications from Marco on those.  He must be so busy trying to catch up!   I have not seen those leather colors in person yet.  It is so hard to wait!


I have to say that lead Africa is my absolute favorite Africa leather and quite honestly one of my all-time favorite MM leathers. It is such a chameleon color it changes beautifully in different light. It is a subtle metallic not too blingy. I wear it with jeans and dresses and everything in between. My Africa lead midi Selene over the past 5 years has been my most used bag. When I am in a hurry and don't have time to carefully select a bag I automatically grab my Africa lead midi Selene. I always get compliments when I carry it. Best leather ever


----------



## Cleda

Kylacove said:


> My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744366
> View attachment 4744367



Pirate red cuoio toscana is gorgeous! And I'm smitten with your Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa, what a fantastic combination! Love it!!


----------



## djfmn

My white box from Italy is out for delivery. It was sent USPS on May 23. So it has taken about a week to get here.


----------



## djfmn

My Little Muse in acid nappa is here. It has navy blue lining and gold HW. I love it.


----------



## clu0984

djfmn said:


> My Little Muse in acid nappa is here. It has navy blue lining and gold HW. I love it.
> View attachment 4745368


This is just adorable!


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744366
> View attachment 4744367


How lovely! I love the midi Aurora in that color and leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My Little Muse in acid nappa is here. It has navy blue lining and gold HW. I love it.
> View attachment 4745368


That is so pretty! Is that an acid green color?


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> That is so pretty! Is that an acid green color?


Yes it is an acid green color. Originally I had asked for a light blue lining. Marco had said to me when I asked him to suggest a lining he told me the best to him was navy blue. I of course hummed and hahhed and said I thought my light blue choice was the right selection. Marco always selects my linings and HW and normally tell him to go ahead and make the selection. I have never been disappointed with his selections. He said he was going to put light blue but I think he decided navy was a better selection so I got navy blue. I must say it has definitely grown on me I like the contrast of the acid green with the navy and the gold HW. I normally tell him the colors I do not want and there are a couple of linings I don't want in the bag other than that I tell him to decide. I am pretty laid back when it comes to my bags. The number one requirement for me is a beautifully crafted Italian leather bag made by Italian craftsman. The size and style is also important and I know what colors I like in general but after that I let Marco make the choices for me. I am always surprised with the lining and HW selections because I never make them. I suppose after buying bags from him for 15 years now he knows my likes and dislikes.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yes it is an acid green color. Originally I had asked for a light blue lining. Marco had said to me when I asked him to suggest a lining he told me the best to him was navy blue. I of course hummed and hahhed and said I thought my light blue choice was the right selection. Marco always selects my linings and HW and normally tell him to go ahead and make the selection. I have never been disappointed with his selections. He said he was going to put light blue but I think he decided navy was a better selection so I got navy blue. I must say it has definitely grown on me I like the contrast of the acid green with the navy and the gold HW. I normally tell him the colors I do not want and there are a couple of linings I don't want in the bag other than that I tell him to decide. I am pretty laid back when it comes to my bags. The number one requirement for me is a beautifully crafted Italian leather bag made by Italian craftsman. The size and style is also important and I know what colors I like in general but after that I let Marco make the choices for me. I am always surprised with the lining and HW selections because I never make them. I suppose after buying bags from him for 15 years now he knows my likes and dislikes.


I love navy blue with the acid. I have an orange Tuscania bag coming and let him pick lining and HW, so I cannot wait to see what he chooses.


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 4743246
> View attachment 4743244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually ask Marco to choose the best lining and hardware on my orders.  He chose silver hardware for the blue and light gold for the bronze.  I believe the lining color for the blue is light blue and cappuccino for the bronze.


Gorgeous bags. I have that exact bronze Flora and its one of my top bags....you will use these 2 with so many outfits!


----------



## jbags07

Kylacove said:


> My January order arrived! Little Minerva in taupe flor/taupe nappa and midi Aurora in pirate red cuoio toscana. Happy with how they turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4744366
> View attachment 4744367


Beautiful bags....pirate ted is a great color....a perfect red...looks gorgeous  in Aurora....and love how you did half and half with the Flor...what a beautiful bag ....


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> My Little Muse in acid nappa is here. It has navy blue lining and gold HW. I love it.
> View attachment 4745368


Absolutely love little Muse in this color....i already have 2 and this makes me want another.....


----------



## jbags07

Waiting on my white box...it shipped ups Thursday but tracking stopped monday once it went thru customs....my last couple of MM ups deliveries were faster....is this normal now? Or have some of you been getting faster deliveries?


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Waiting on my white box...it shipped ups Thursday but tracking stopped monday once it went thru customs....my last couple of MM ups deliveries were faster....is this normal now? Or have some of you been getting faster deliveries?



UPS deliveries seem slower. Same for FedEx Ground and USPS.


----------



## tenKrat

Modena Midi (hand carry version) in black Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining. I added an exterior back slip pocket. There are d-rings on the sides to add a long strap. This is the first time I've ordered the light blue lining. It is very pretty---not pale but actually a bright light blue. The Fiore leather is soft to the touch with a very slight sheen. It is definitely lighter in weight than Marco's regular pebbled leather, and it is as durable as the regular pebbled. Fiore is an excellent choice for a work/travel bag.

This Modena Midi was going to be my summer travel bag. Our major summer vacation is cancelled, of course. Nevertheless, I'm grateful to have and enjoy my MM bags, especially during this time of global sickness, U.S. national tragedy and civil unrest, and ever growing malaise about the future at home and in the world. TPF is a nice respite from this weird everyday life.


----------



## tenKrat

Modena Midi is comparable in size to the Zhoe, just a little taller and longer at the base. She is a medium size bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Modena Midi (hand carry version) in black Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining. I added an exterior back slip pocket. There are d-rings on the sides to add a long strap. This is the first time I've ordered the light blue lining. It is very pretty---not pale but actually a bright light blue. The Fiore leather is soft to the touch with a very slight sheen. It is definitely lighter in weight than Marco's regular pebbled leather, and it is as durable as the regular pebbled. Fiore is an excellent choice for a work/travel bag.
> 
> This Modena Midi was going to be my summer travel bag. Our major summer vacation is cancelled, of course. Nevertheless, I'm grateful to have and enjoy my MM bags, especially during this time of global sickness, U.S. national tragedy and civil unrest, and ever growing malaise about the future at home and in the world. TPF is a nice respite from this weird everyday life.
> 
> View attachment 4747272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747280


Thanks for showing the light blue lining. When asked for help on choosing a lining others have suggested this color. I am not a pastel person. This is definitely not pastel and looks great with the black leather.  You have a very nice work bag.


----------



## tenKrat

Hello, MM friends


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Hello, MM friends
> View attachment 4747292


Great outfit and bag.  I have a Modena midi and it is a perfect mid sized bag.


----------



## mleleigh

tenKrat said:


> Modena Midi is comparable in size to the Zhoe, just a little taller and longer at the base. She is a medium size bag.
> View attachment 4747282
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747283





tenKrat said:


> Hello, MM friends
> View attachment 4747292



Very nice! I'm waiting for a black Pompei, dark gunmetal hw, hand carry Modena Midi with a back slip pocket so this gave me an excellent idea of the overall effect.... although Pompei is certainly an opposite texture from Fiore. It looks like a great size and as always you carry it well


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Modena Midi is comparable in size to the Zhoe, just a little taller and longer at the base. She is a medium size bag.
> View attachment 4747282
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747283


Such a lovely bag. Does it retain its structure when not stuffed?


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My Little Muse in acid nappa is here. It has navy blue lining and gold HW. I love it.
> View attachment 4745368


I am just loving this little bag, and on that color. Can you take pics out in the sunlight? I’ll bet that navy lining looks fantastic as a contrast.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Modena Midi (hand carry version) in black Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, and light blue lining. I added an exterior back slip pocket. There are d-rings on the sides to add a long strap. This is the first time I've ordered the light blue lining. It is very pretty---not pale but actually a bright light blue. The Fiore leather is soft to the touch with a very slight sheen. It is definitely lighter in weight than Marco's regular pebbled leather, and it is as durable as the regular pebbled. Fiore is an excellent choice for a work/travel bag.
> 
> This Modena Midi was going to be my summer travel bag. Our major summer vacation is cancelled, of course. Nevertheless, I'm grateful to have and enjoy my MM bags, especially during this time of global sickness, U.S. national tragedy and civil unrest, and ever growing malaise about the future at home and in the world. TPF is a nice respite from this weird everyday life.
> 
> View attachment 4747272
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747274
> 
> 
> View attachment 4747280


Agree with everything you have said. I feel exhausted and sad, and TPF has been a wonderful respite.

I really love the look of the Modena in that size. I look forward to hearing about the Fiore leather and how it wears.ouy of curiosity, what is the handle drop?


----------



## Greenredapple

I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.

The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


----------



## scrpo83

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.



Awesome red!!


----------



## djfmn

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


Gorgeous red bag. Love the color and so cute in that style.


----------



## Kimbashop

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


 Lovely!


----------



## djfmn

Wow @tenKrat quite the model with your lovely modshot. You are so put together quite the style queen. Your bag is gorgeous and your entire outfit is amazing.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Very nice! I'm waiting for a black Pompei, dark gunmetal hw, hand carry Modena Midi with a back slip pocket so this gave me an excellent idea of the overall effect.... although Pompei is certainly an opposite texture from Fiore. It looks like a great size and as always you carry it well


Thank you. Please post a pic of the sister bag in Pompei. The look will be different but lovely.


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> Such a lovely bag. Does it retain its structure when not stuffed?


Here is the bag with my things in it. It can stand on its own, and you can see that the Fiore leather has give in it. It will definitely soften over time. It’s not at all structured like Pompei or vacchetta leather. 



Another pic that shows the softness and resulting give:


----------



## Kylacove

Do you like the slouch or do you recommend a stiffer leather for the Modena midi?


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> I really love the look of the Modena in that size. I look forward to hearing about the Fiore leather and how it wears.ouy of curiosity, what is the handle drop?


I think Modena Midi will become my next favorite after Zhoe. I’ve carried her for two days when I’ve actually gone out in public for a considerable amount of time. She’s very easy and comfortable to carry. Her look is quite unique compared to the ubiquitous handbags we see.

I’m not home at the moment, so I’ll get back to you on the handle drop later tonight.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Wow @tenKrat quite the model with your lovely modshot. You are so put together quite the style queen. Your bag is gorgeous and your entire outfit is amazing.


Oh geez......thank you.


----------



## tenKrat

@Kimbashop 
The handle drop on the hand carry Modena Midi is 4.5”.

Here is what I can fit in the handbag without it being stuffed:
- compact wallet
- card case
- coin purse
- pen case
- small notepad
- key holder
- tissues or other small miscellaneous items
- small hand sanitizer 

I store my large cell phone in the exterior back slip pocket.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Do you like the slouch or do you recommend a stiffer leather for the Modena midi?


I do like the slouch. I intentionally chose Fiore leather because I wanted the bag to have a more casual look and to be made of non-fussy, durable leather. You should choose the leather for the specific look and purpose you desire. For instance, I would have chosen Pompei or vacchetta for a more polished look for work.


----------



## tenKrat

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


I like this Little Valerie best in crimson Fiore. She’s very pretty!


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> @Kimbashop
> The handle drop on the hand carry Modena Midi is 4.5”.
> 
> Here is what I can fit in the handbag without it being stuffed:
> - compact wallet
> - card case
> - coin purse
> - pen case
> - small notepad
> - key holder
> - tissues or other small miscellaneous items
> - small hand sanitizer
> 
> I store my large cell phone in the exterior back slip pocket.
> View attachment 4748283


Thanks! I really love that blue lining. The Modena i have in the regular size is definitely my favorite work bag. I have really missed carrying it on a daily basis. You are right --it has a unique silhouette that makes it stand out among all of the other bags on the market. I have been really contemplating the midi size. Thanks for letting me know the handle drop.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Here is the bag with my things in it. It can stand on its own, and you can see that the Fiore leather has give in it. It will definitely soften over time. It’s not at all structured like Pompei or vacchetta leather.
> View attachment 4748193
> 
> 
> Another pic that shows the softness and resulting give:
> View attachment 4748194


Oh, my! That blue lining!  This bag was not on my radar until now. I love that you can add a contrasting lining and crossbody strap. Makes it so much more special. And functional.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Thanks TKR again for ordering something I was “thinking about”.  Modena midi looks to be a perfect size for me!


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> I think Modena Midi will become my next favorite after Zhoe. I’ve carried her for two days when I’ve actually gone out in public for a considerable amount of time. She’s very easy and comfortable to carry. Her look is quite unique compared to the ubiquitous handbags we see.
> 
> I’m not home at the moment, so I’ll get back to you on the handle drop later tonight.


How do you like carrying the Modena Midi with the messenger strap,  especially in comparison with the Zhoe? 
I really like your shortened handle version of the Modena Midi and love seeing your newest MM creations.
Thank for all the pictures.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I think Modena Midi will become my next favorite after Zhoe. I’ve carried her for two days when I’ve actually gone out in public for a considerable amount of time. She’s very easy and comfortable to carry. Her look is quite unique compared to the ubiquitous handbags we see.
> 
> I’m not home at the moment, so I’ll get back to you on the handle drop later tonight.


I think I am driving Marco absolutely crazy. I originally ordered a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. I thought it was too big for me. So I changed the order to a bordeaux red Little Athena. I then see these gorgeous photos posted by @tenKrat  and the great comparison shots. I fall in love with midi Modena and quickly contact Marco and ask have you started on my Little Athena in bordeaux verona. Of course he is so patient with my changes. He then says I change your order immediately. I tell him pick the lining and the HW and he says "gentle lining colors are light blue and pink, black is a great contrast but it might feel like a big black hole and then he said of course yellow is a strong color. He finished with but for you I think pink is the right color along with dark Gunmetal HW". So once again I have changed my mind. What is a mind if you cannot change it - right!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I think I am driving Marco absolutely crazy. I originally ordered a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. I thought it was too big for me. So I changed the order to a bordeaux red Little Athena. I then see these gorgeous photos posted by @tenKrat  and the great comparison shots. I fall in love with midi Modena and quickly contact Marco and ask have you started on my Little Athena in bordeaux verona. Of course he is so patient with my changes. He then says I change your order immediately. I tell him pick the lining and the HW and he says "gentle lining colors are light blue and pink, black is a great contrast but it might feel like a big black hole and then he said of course yellow is a strong color. He finished with but for you I think pink is the right color along with dark Gunmetal HW". So once again I have changed my mind. What is a mind if you cannot change it - right!!!


He is such a sweetie!  And trust me the Modena midi is NOT a big bag at all. It is a medium bag.  i Love mine and carry it often.


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> Hello, MM friends
> View attachment 4747292


Love this bag!  Is this the one in between? I think there is a smaller version now, or is this the small version?


----------



## jbags07

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


This bag was made for that color, its just beautiful


----------



## TotinScience

Greenredapple said:


> I just got this little cutie, Little Valerie in crimson red fiore. It's definitely brighter than my Mulberry Hampstead in Scarlet as you can see from the pictures. The crimson red has more orange undertones. Couldn't capture the colour quite right, but the swatch from the website is accurate representation of the colour.
> 
> The leather is soft to the touch and has some veining going on, which I love.


So happy to see Little Valerie get some love! What a fun little bag you have!


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Hello, MM friends
> View attachment 4747292


This is SO CUTE. When Modena midi was announced, I wasn't even looking at a shorter handle version as a die-hard shoulder bag gal that I am. Yet, you make the handheld look so chic and cool I now totally see the appeal!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> This is SO CUTE. When Modena midi was announced, I wasn't even looking at a shorter handle version as a die-hard shoulder bag gal that I am. Yet, you make the handheld look so chic and cool I now totally see the appeal!


I ordered the hand held version. I am very much a hand held bag person with a messenger strap for optional shoulder carry. I love this version of midi Modena


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> How do you like carrying the Modena Midi with the messenger strap,  especially in comparison with the Zhoe?
> I really like your shortened handle version of the Modena Midi and love seeing your newest MM creations.
> Thank for all the pictures.


You’re welcome. 

Modena Midi lies comfortably and close to the body when carried crossbody, like the Zhoe. The handles stick up (in a floppy way, not stiffly), but because the leather is the softer Fiore, they don’t protrude in an unsightly way.

I will post a photo later of the bag carried crossbody.

I attach a wider 1.2” messenger strap from my black vacchetta Zhoe.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> I think I am driving Marco absolutely crazy. I originally ordered a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. I thought it was too big for me. So I changed the order to a bordeaux red Little Athena. I then see these gorgeous photos posted by @tenKrat  and the great comparison shots. I fall in love with midi Modena and quickly contact Marco and ask have you started on my Little Athena in bordeaux verona. Of course he is so patient with my changes. He then says I change your order immediately. I tell him pick the lining and the HW and he says "gentle lining colors are light blue and pink, black is a great contrast but it might feel like a big black hole and then he said of course yellow is a strong color. He finished with but for you I think pink is the right color along with dark Gunmetal HW". So once again I have changed my mind. What is a mind if you cannot change it - right!!!


I’m glad you changed your mind back to Modena Midi. When you told me that you had changed your original order to Little Athena, I thought, oh please don’t do that.  But, I wasn’t in a position to dissuade you because I didn’t have my bag yet and no photos. You will be really glad you changed your order back because this bag is wonderful.


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Love this bag!  Is this the one in between? I think there is a smaller version now, or is this the small version?


There are two sizes, the regular size and the Midi size. In the Midi size, there are two versions:
- Original shoulder carry version with the two long handles
- Hand carry version with short handles and crossbody strap (I cannot remember if the crossbody strap is included or if it’s an additional cost. I had asked Marco not to make a crossbody strap for my bag because I already have one from my Zhoe.)


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> This is SO CUTE. When Modena midi was announced, I wasn't even looking at a shorter handle version as a die-hard shoulder bag gal that I am. Yet, you make the handheld look so chic and cool I now totally see the appeal!


Thank you.  There are a few outfits (not just formal wear) that I think look much better with a handheld bag. A shoulder bag would break the clean line of a look and/or detract from a focal point (like the green/black polka dot blouse in my photo). That’s only my opinion, of course.


----------



## jblended

So many gorgeous reveals of late! This thread is filled with eye candy! 
Enjoy your lovely bags everyone.


----------



## tenKrat

@orchidmyst Here is how the Modena Midi in Fiore looks when worn crossbody:


----------



## djfmn

EXCITING NEWS FROM MARCO

I saw a post on the Massaccasi FB page and contacted Marco.
He said there is something new and exciting that will be coming in a few days. Told me to look out for the newsletter and posts on FB site.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @orchidmyst Here is how the Modena Midi in Fiore looks when worn crossbody:
> View attachment 4749867


@tenKrat, you are awesome as usual with your modshots and your bag design choices! Actually, Marco's light blue is one of my favorite lining choices. So cheery and it's easy to find the items inside.


----------



## djfmn

I said I would be patient yes I did but the FB page got my attention. I asked Marco when we would get some more details and he said tomorrow morning. He said he is really busy today working on the new announcement bags. 
I am really looking forward to getting some more details. I suppose I will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

UPS arriving Wednesday.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I said I would be patient yes I did but the FB page got my attention. I asked Marco when we would get some more details and he said tomorrow morning. He said he is really busy today working on the new announcement bags.
> I am really looking forward to getting some more details. I suppose I will have to wait until tomorrow.


Nothing on Facebook yet, the suspense is killing me already!


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> There are two sizes, the regular size and the Midi size. In the Midi size, there are two versions:
> - Original shoulder carry version with the two long handles
> - Hand carry version with short handles and crossbody strap (I cannot remember if the crossbody strap is included or if it’s an additional cost. I had asked Marco not to make a crossbody strap for my bag because I already have one from my Zhoe.)


Thank you!  Now you’ve put this bag at the top of my list


----------



## jbags07

2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> 2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752483
> View attachment 4752484
> View attachment 4752485
> View attachment 4752486
> View attachment 4752487


Very nice!!! Enjoy.


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Very nice!!! Enjoy.


Thank you   Little Athena continues to be a favorite, and the aquila matte on the Calista is one of my favorite leathers   Looking foward to your reveal tomro


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Little Athena continues to be a favorite, and the aquila matte on the Calista is one of my favorite leathers   Looking foward to your reveal tomro


Your bags are gorgeous. Little Athena is also a favorite of mine. Love the leather they are both really pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> 2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752483
> View attachment 4752484
> View attachment 4752485
> View attachment 4752486
> View attachment 4752487


Very pretty! How do you like Aqulia Matte? Is it heavy? Slouchy? Thinking about getting a Theia in it.


----------



## LuvNLux

jbags07 said:


> 2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752483
> View attachment 4752484
> View attachment 4752485
> View attachment 4752486
> View attachment 4752487



Both bags are so beautiful!  One structured, and one slouchy.  Good variety.  Now, I am wondering about the color of the Arctic Nappa.  When Marco sent me a picture of it, I thought  it was a lighter shade of blue gray, leaning more towards blue than gray.  Could you possibly take a photo in daylight?  Thanks!


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. Little Athena is also a favorite of mine. Love the leather they are both really pretty.





LuvNLux said:


> Both bags are so beautiful!  One structured, and one slouchy.  Good variety.  Now, I am wondering about the color of the Arctic Nappa.  When Marco sent me a picture of it, I thought  it was a lighter shade of blue gray, leaning more towards blue than gray.  Could you possibly take a photo in daylight?  Thanks!



thank you all for your kind words    These are both favorite styles....and i am a small bag gal, but Calista is such an easy bag to wear and lies flat, so u can carry just the essentials in it with ease....

artic ....yes i will take an outside pic, this indoor light is not showing the true color...i thought it would be an icy blue but it's definitely a baby blue color....

aquila matte....its delicious, i actually have 3 aquila matte bags and its one of my favorite leathers...super light, more slouchy than structured, and has marks on it naturally, so its a leather that will age well, the marks acquired over time and with use will only add to the character of the bag....and midi Theia i think would look amazing in it....


----------



## jbags07

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! How do you like Aqulia Matte? Is it heavy? Slouchy? Thinking about getting a Theia in it.


Hmmm, i quoted your post also in my above reply but it did not appear!


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> 2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752483
> View attachment 4752484
> View attachment 4752485
> View attachment 4752486
> View attachment 4752487



Love your Calista!  The blue lining is perfect for it!  The Little Athena is a great design!


----------



## HermesHope

Where have we got up to with deliveries? I ordered a bag in February and would be interested to have some idea when it might arrive. I would rather not bother Marco with an email, though.


----------



## Kylacove

The bags I ordered Jan 20th arrived May 30th. I paid for UPS shipping. Hope that helps.



HermesHope said:


> Where have we got up to with deliveries? I ordered a bag in February and would be interested to have some idea when it might arrive. I would rather not bother Marco with an email, though.


----------



## BittyMonkey

My special order Angel arrived!

Taking inspiration from my Hermes etoupe band for my Apple Watch, I asked Marco if he could find me a color similar to etoupe. He found Fiore Taupe 7093 for me.



So here is my Angel with light blue lining and silver hardware, also to match my watch. I added a very old (but in pristine condition) pig charm from Mulberry that's at least ten years old now.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a bag coming Thursday that was orderd January 12.


----------



## southernbelle43

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Little Athena continues to be a favorite, and the aquila matte on the Calista is one of my favorite leathers   Looking foward to your reveal tomro


Delivery changed to Thursday, sigh.


----------



## jbags07

BittyMonkey said:


> My special order Angel arrived!
> 
> Taking inspiration from my Hermes etoupe band for my Apple Watch, I asked Marco if he could find me a color similar to etoupe. He found Fiore Taupe 7093 for me.
> View attachment 4752865
> 
> 
> So here is my Angel with light blue lining and silver hardware, also to match my watch. I added a very old (but in pristine condition) pig charm from Mulberry that's at least ten years old now.
> View attachment 4752866
> 
> View attachment 4752864
> 
> View attachment 4752867
> View attachment 4752868


What a perfect match! Love the color, and the blue lining is just


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a bag coming Thursday that was orderd January 12.


That's a loooooong wait.  But we know your Massaccesi masterpiece will turn out to be worth it.


----------



## Ludmilla

jbags07 said:


> thank you all for your kind words    These are both favorite styles....and i am a small bag gal, but Calista is such an easy bag to wear and lies flat, so u can carry just the essentials in it with ease....
> 
> artic ....yes i will take an outside pic, this indoor light is not showing the true color...i thought it would be an icy blue but it's definitely a baby blue color....
> 
> aquila matte....its delicious, i actually have 3 aquila matte bags and its one of my favorite leathers...super light, more slouchy than structured, and has marks on it naturally, so its a leather that will age well, the marks acquired over time and with use will only add to the character of the bag....and midi Theia i think would look amazing in it....





jbags07 said:


> Hmmm, i quoted your post also in my above reply but it did not appear!


Thank you so much! This is really helpful.


----------



## Ludmilla

BittyMonkey said:


> My special order Angel arrived!
> 
> Taking inspiration from my Hermes etoupe band for my Apple Watch, I asked Marco if he could find me a color similar to etoupe. He found Fiore Taupe 7093 for me.
> View attachment 4752865
> 
> 
> So here is my Angel with light blue lining and silver hardware, also to match my watch. I added a very old (but in pristine condition) pig charm from Mulberry that's at least ten years old now.
> View attachment 4752866
> 
> View attachment 4752864
> 
> View attachment 4752867
> View attachment 4752868


Very pretty! Angel is on my forever wishlist. I think I might need to order one next time. 
And the Mulberry charm is cute!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! Angel is on my forever wishlist. I think I might need to order one next time.
> And the Mulberry charm is cute!


Angel is my workhorse. I love all the pockets on the outside. I have an orange aquila matte one that kept getting denim rubbed off on it, so I wanted the same bag that was less maintenance and worry.


----------



## djfmn

Another FB post on the MM FB page. Talking about a summer introduction. This has peaked my interest even more.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Another FB post on the MM FB page. Talking about a summer introduction. This has peaked my interest even more.


When I saw it, I got psyched for a second that MM is going to start making shoes, LOL.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> When I saw it, I got psyched for a second that MM is going to start making shoes, LOL.


No shoes please I cannot be buying bags and shoes from him!!


----------



## djfmn

I am hoping tomorrow we get some more details.


----------



## djfmn

Well I have had the same avatar for 6 years. Time for a new one


----------



## BittyMonkey

Can someone post whatever he posts on FB in case he doesn’t email? I don’t use FB.


----------



## HermesHope

Check your emails, ladies, it’s straw!


----------



## Aminu

Limited Edition MM STRAW!


----------



## TotinScience

Straw Hera, oh my heart!


----------



## Greenredapple

The straw midi diva is cute! Will probably order all leather one in the future.


----------



## AliceWondered

The midi Hera and midi Diva are just fantastic! It’s not in the cards for me to buy right now, but if it was a midi Diva in the natural straw would be so perfect for summer!


----------



## djfmn

I am getting a midi Victoria in the celeste straw. I want a summer straw bag but I wanted something that was not going to fall apart with a little use - my previous ones lasted maybe one or two seasons. I was looking for a high quality straw and leather bag that does not look like I should be using it only for the beach or summer picnics. MM's straw bags look elegant and casual at the same time. I cannot wait to get my midi Victoria in celeste straw and leather.


----------



## eleanors36

TotinScience said:


> Straw Hera, oh my heart!
> View attachment 4753790


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Straw Hera, oh my heart!
> View attachment 4753790


I looked at this bag, midi Victoria and midi Diva. Boy it was hard to choose. I eventually settled on midi Victoria. I love this yellow bag such a great color and style perfect with the leather detail. I also love the midi Diva in pink. My weakness pink and blue bags. I also have a couple of yellow MM bags such a fun color. The straw in yellow is a great combination with the leather handles etc.


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> 2 bags arrived yesterday ....orange aquila matte Calista with the light blue lining.....and Little Athena in artic nappa with fuchsia lining.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752483
> View attachment 4752484
> View attachment 4752485
> View attachment 4752486
> View attachment 4752487


Very pretty! I love that artic nappa. Such a subtle, summery AND wintery color.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> The bags I ordered Jan 20th arrived May 30th. I paid for UPS shipping. Hope that helps.


I'm waiting for my order placed Mid-March.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Your bags are gorgeous. Little Athena is also a favorite of mine. Love the leather they are both really pretty.


I'm curious about any comparisons you could make between the little Muse and little Athena. I am interested in both and particularly drawn to the Muse lines.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> My special order Angel arrived!
> 
> Taking inspiration from my Hermes etoupe band for my Apple Watch, I asked Marco if he could find me a color similar to etoupe. He found Fiore Taupe 7093 for me.
> View attachment 4752865
> 
> 
> So here is my Angel with light blue lining and silver hardware, also to match my watch. I added a very old (but in pristine condition) pig charm from Mulberry that's at least ten years old now.
> View attachment 4752866
> 
> View attachment 4752864
> 
> View attachment 4752867
> View attachment 4752868


How gorgeous! That blue really pops with this color. Is that the light blue lining or something else? And is that the new Fiore taupe color?


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> The midi Hera and midi Diva are just fantastic! It’s not in the cards for me to buy right now, but if it was a midi Diva in the natural straw would be so perfect for summer!


I just emailed him to inquire into a midi Diva straw in natural, pink, or celeste. I'm really not a straw bag person, but knowing Marco the material will be of the highest quality and I absolutely love the look of the tuscano leather with the straw on this particular bag. Also inquired into making one with regular leather.

And the new Hera size is a game changer -- perfect underarm carry.


----------



## Kimbashop

I finally had a chance to use my Modena the other day for work, and paired it with my Nodini whose color seems to match well with the beautiful lilac lining of the Modena. Couldn't resist photographing this lovely bit of eye candy:


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I'm curious about any comparisons you could make between the little Muse and little Athena. I am interested in both and particularly drawn to the Muse lines.


I will take out a Little Muse and a Little Athena and take some comparison shots. Little Athena holds more than Little Muse I believe. Having said that I have 3 Little Muse bags and they are so easy to carry and they have such great lines and styling. It is just a cute little bag. Little Athena is also a great style. Both of these styles are great bags for very different reasons. When I try and describe Little Muse it is a cute, small fun bag. The Little Athena is more classically styled but it depends on the leather you choose. I have one in Anthracite pebbled very classic looking and I have one in Almond cuoio Toscano with some Pitone (imitation snake print leather). Both are very different in the way they look. The Little Muse I have one in everose pompei one in sapphire merino and the new one in acid green nappa. All 3 are such cute fun bags.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I finally had a chance to use my Modena the other day for work, and paired it with my Nodini whose color seems to match well with the beautiful lilac lining of the Modena. Couldn't resist photographing this lovely bit of eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 4754231


My kingdom for the color of your Nodini! Some brands absolutely nail purples - for sure MM, BV, Proenza Schouler and based on what I've seen, Fendi (not that I have any lol).


----------



## southernbelle43

Every time I start to open a Massaccesi box I think that the bag inside cannot be any lovlier than the last one.  But it always is. My orange Tuscania leather Sabrina midi with sage green lining and gold hardware.  And imagine my surprise in finding a gift of a little Penelope in mud Verona with marine lining from another TPF poster who is the dearest person.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Kimbashop said:


> How gorgeous! That blue really pops with this color. Is that the light blue lining or something else? And is that the new Fiore taupe color?


It’s a special order taupe, so it would be different from the regular taupe. Yes, regular light blue lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> My kingdom for the color of your Nodini! Some brands absolutely nail purples - for sure MM, BV, Proenza Schouler and based on what I've seen, Fendi (not that I have any lol).


LOL -- BV purples are lovely for sure. Balenciaga also makes exquisite purples.


----------



## Cleda

My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.

I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.

Photos:


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> I finally had a chance to use my Modena the other day for work, and paired it with my Nodini whose color seems to match well with the beautiful lilac lining of the Modena. Couldn't resist photographing this lovely bit of eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 4754231



Beautiful Modena! That gloss! The lilac lining is amazing, isn't it?



southernbelle43 said:


> Every time I start to open a Massaccesi box I think that the bag inside cannot be any lovlier than the last one.  But it always is. My orange Tuscania leather Sabrina midi with sage green lining and gold hardware.  And imagine my surprise in finding a gift of a little Penelope in mud Verona with marine lining from another TPF poster who is the dearest person.
> View attachment 4754431



Sabrina has never caught my eye, but in this leather, it's pretty amazing. Is it hard to get things out of it though? I imagine you'll have to lift up a double layered flap that is almost the size of the bag itself, and reach deep in between? Is that how it opens?


----------



## Ludmilla

Cleda said:


> My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.
> 
> I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4754578
> 
> View attachment 4754579
> 
> View attachment 4754580


Lovely Modenas! The lilac lining is so pretty. My sister is a huge fan of that style. I ordered a Midi Modena (shoulder carry version) for her two days ago. We also ordered a version like yours for our mother. Very exited. I do see a Modena in my future, too. They look like perfect workbags.

Enjoy your beautiful bags in good health!


----------



## Cleda

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Modenas! The lilac lining is so pretty. My sister is a huge fan of that style. I ordered a Midi Modena (shoulder carry version) for her two days ago. We also ordered a version like yours for our mother. Very exited. I do see a Modena in my future, too. They look like perfect workbags.
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful bags in good health!



That is so nice, your sister and mother would surely love their bags! The Modena really is perfect for work, though I also carry the regular sized one in Denim Aquila Matte on weekends. It can look dressed down because of that leather.
I am not sure when I will be allowed to work in office again, but when that time comes, this new Modena Midi will be with me! I miss dressing up and bringing my MM bags to work...


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Every time I start to open a Massaccesi box I think that the bag inside cannot be any lovlier than the last one.  But it always is. My orange Tuscania leather Sabrina midi with sage green lining and gold hardware.  And imagine my surprise in finding a gift of a little Penelope in mud Verona with marine lining from another TPF poster who is the dearest person.
> View attachment 4754431


I love everything about this bag. The leather the style just gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cleda said:


> That is so nice, your sister and mother would surely love their bags! The Modena really is perfect for work, though I also carry the regular sized one in Denim Aquila Matte on weekends. It can look dressed down because of that leather.
> I am not sure when I will be allowed to work in office again, but when that time comes, this new Modena Midi will be with me! I miss dressing up and bringing my MM bags to work...


I totally understand that you miss carrying your pretty bags. I am already allowed back to the office and bringing out my bags is so much fun.
My sister has the regular Modena and I am so curious about comparing the two sizes. Will make up my mind which size I will get for myself then.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.
> 
> I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4754578
> 
> View attachment 4754579
> 
> View attachment 4754580


Stunning you take such wonderful modshots. These bags are gorgeous. I cannot wait for my midi Modena in Bordeaux red verona with pink lining and dark gunmetal. Your bags are gorgeous both of them.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I actually have a Modena that I purchased from the BST group as well as a Modena Midi (with regular/shoulder carry handles) - I can take a comparison picture for you today or tomorrow if you would find that helpful?


----------



## southernbelle43

Having used my Tuscania Sabrina for a day, I wonder why I waited so long to try Tuscania leather. It is so unique.   I suppose I also need to venture into Aquila.  I am so hung up on Verona, it is hard to try anything else.


----------



## msd_bags

Cleda said:


> My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.
> 
> I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4754578
> 
> View attachment 4754579
> 
> View attachment 4754580


This is pretty and looks really good on you!!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Having used my Tuscania Sabrina for a day, I wonder why I waited so long to try Tuscania leather. It is so unique.   I suppose I also need to venture into Aquila.  I am so hung up on Verona, it is hard to try anything else.


Getting an Aquila Matte Theia and I am very curious!


----------



## djfmn

I was lucky enough to get one of the sample straw bags. Within 5 minutes of the newsletter coming out I emailed Marco and asked if the samples were for sale and the price. He indicated they were and they were discounted by 40%. Looks like I was not the only one who asked about the sample bags. He emailed me last night and said the only straw sample bag left is the yellow midi Hera.
I bought the celeste blue midi Victoria. Super excited to get a high quality straw bag with leather accents.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I was lucky enough to get one of the sample straw bags. Within 5 minutes of the newsletter coming out I emailed Marco and asked if the samples were for sale and the price. He indicated they were and they were discounted by 40%. Looks like I was not the only one who asked about the sample bags. He emailed me last night and said the only straw sample bag left is the yellow midi Hera.
> I bought the celeste blue midi Victoria. Super excited to get a high quality straw bag with leather accents.


Just heard the yellow midi Hera is taken.


----------



## girliegirl

So excited that my Star backpack has shipped. 
how long does it usually take to Canada? I realize Covid May further delay.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.
> 
> I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4754578
> 
> View attachment 4754579
> 
> View attachment 4754580


Love these !! I love the shortened handles. Beautiful colors and I love the lilac lining with the taupe.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Beautiful Modena! That gloss! The lilac lining is amazing, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sabrina has never caught my eye, but in this leather, it's pretty amazing. Is it hard to get things out of it though? I imagine you'll have to lift up a double layered flap that is almost the size of the bag itself, and reach deep in between? Is that how it opens?


The lilac lining is my fave so far! It makes me so happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Sabrina has never caught my eye, but in this leather, it's pretty amazing. Is it hard to get things out of it though? I imagine you'll have to lift up a double layered flap that is almost the size of the bag itself, and reach deep in between? Is that how it opens?


The Sabrina opens in the middle. Very easy access. You can carry it with a double flap, single flap, no flap. It is a great bag. One of my deal breakers is a bag that is hard to get into, either with a small opening or having to unbuckle, etc. You have to lift one flap to acces the long outside pocket.


----------



## TotinScience

Can confirm - Sabrina is quite easy to get in and out of! My large one also has a zipper installed, so it really is a breeze when both flaps are pushed to different sides .


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love everything about this bag. The leather the style just gorgeous.


Thank you. I was so hesitant to get an orange bag, but it is the perfect orange, very subtle.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you. I was so hesitant to get an orange bag, but it is the perfect orange, very subtle.


That is a truly gorgeous orange.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> The Sabrina opens in the middle. Very easy access. You can carry it with a double flap, single flap, no flap. It is a great bag. One of my deal breakers is a bag that is hard to get into, either with a small opening or having to unbuckle, etc. You have to lift one flap to acces the long outside pocket.
> View attachment 4757246
> View attachment 4757247
> View attachment 4757248
> View attachment 4757249



Thanks for the top down views! I can see how it works now, there's no need to lift up the flap at all. Tuscania really looks great in this colour. Hmm might need to consider a Sabrina in Tuscania or Aquila in the future.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> The Sabrina opens in the middle. Very easy access. You can carry it with a double flap, single flap, no flap. It is a great bag. One of my deal breakers is a bag that is hard to get into, either with a small opening or having to unbuckle, etc. You have to lift one flap to acces the long outside pocket.
> View attachment 4757246
> View attachment 4757247
> View attachment 4757248
> View attachment 4757249


The more I looked at your Sabrina the more I wanted one. I had bought one ages ago a midi Sabrina in cameo rose and the first time I took it out my neighbor approached me and said it was the most gorgeous bag she had ever seen. She said she had been looking for a bag for her daughters 40th birthday. She asked if she could buy it from me and I said sure thinking I would immediately replace it. Well I replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica. I never bought another Sabrina and now seeing you photos I fell in love with the style again. So I broke down and ordered a midi Sabrina in mauve Aquila Matte. Marco suggested burgundy lining and silver hw. Your Sabrina is so stunning I knew I had to get another one.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The more I looked at your Sabrina the more I wanted one. I had bought one ages ago a midi Sabrina in cameo rose and the first time I took it out my neighbor approached me and said it was the most gorgeous bag she had ever seen. She said she had been looking for a bag for her daughters 40th birthday. She asked if she could buy it from me and I said sure thinking I would immediately replace it. Well I replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica. I never bought another Sabrina and now seeing you photos I fell in love with the style again. So I broke down and ordered a midi Sabrina in mauve Aquila Matte. Marco suggested burgundy lining and silver hw. Your Sabrina is so stunning I knew I had to get another one.


I don't know whether to say yea, or I am sorry, lol.  Cannot wait to see it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't know whether to say yea, or I am sorry, lol.  Cannot wait to see it.


Say both "yay" because I am getting a great style and "sorry" for my pocket book!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The more I looked at your Sabrina the more I wanted one. I had bought one ages ago a midi Sabrina in cameo rose and the first time I took it out my neighbor approached me and said it was the most gorgeous bag she had ever seen. She said she had been looking for a bag for her daughters 40th birthday. She asked if she could buy it from me and I said sure thinking I would immediately replace it. Well I replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica. I never bought another Sabrina and now seeing you photos I fell in love with the style again. So I broke down and ordered a midi Sabrina in mauve Aquila Matte. Marco suggested burgundy lining and silver hw. Your Sabrina is so stunning I knew I had to get another one.


Early in my bag journey I bought a Sabrina midi in dark brown Merinos (back when slouchy, puddly leathers were a favorite).  It was a lovely bag, but it did not "wow" me and was eventually sold.  Now this one arrives and it does "wow" me. It is really odd how our tastes can change from year to year... no, make that month to month. Go figure.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Early in my bag journey I bought a Sabrina midi in dark brown Merinos (back when slouchy, puddly leathers were a favorite).  It was a lovely bag, but it did not "wow" me and was eventually sold.  Now this one arrives and it does "wow" me. It is really odd how our tastes can change from year to year... no, make that month to month. Go figure.


Maybe it also depends from the leathers you have chosen. My one Merino bag does not really wow me either.


----------



## ajamy

Marco sent me these pictures of burgundy Aquila matte alongside the natural and mid brown straw.  I have ordered midi diva in the brown straw.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> Marco sent me these pictures of burgundy Aquila matte alongside the natural and mid brown straw.  I have ordered midi diva in the brown straw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758212
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758213


I like your choice. I like both but I prefer the brown and the burgundy it will be stunning in a Diva.


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> That is a truly gorgeous orange.


I agree, I’m currently using my midi muse in orange tuscania, it‘s such a saturated Warm orange, almost but not quite red.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> I agree, I’m currently using my midi muse in orange tuscania, it‘s such a saturated Warm orange, almost but not quite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758287


And it goes with so many other colors. I find I can wear it with almost everything I wear, except pink. But wait, didn't the lady who set the fashion world on fire and remains to this day a fashion icon, wear pink and orange!!


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I agree, I’m currently using my midi muse in orange tuscania, it‘s such a saturated Warm orange, almost but not quite red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758287


Seeing this orange bag and the orange Sabrina reminds me of my second bag purchase from Marco in 2014. The first being my grey and black Aphrodite which my daughter took a week after it arrived. I replaced that with an all purple Aphrodite and of course that one went to my best friend for her birthday. I was planning to get a black bag from MM and one of the lovely MM tpf ladies convinced me that I should buy an orange bag. She said orange is one of the most versatile colors and much more interesting. I eventually went with the recommendation and bought an orange nappa Zhoe. It has been such a great bag and the color is so amazing and it is incredibly versatile. I love orange bags perfect color.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Early in my bag journey I bought a Sabrina midi in dark brown Merinos (back when slouchy, puddly leathers were a favorite).  It was a lovely bag, but it did not "wow" me and was eventually sold.  Now this one arrives and it does "wow" me. It is really odd how our tastes can change from year to year... no, make that month to month. Go figure.


How great a bag looks often depends on the type of leather and color you choose. It sounds like the one you got now is the perfect combination.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> How great a bag looks often depends on the type of leather and color you choose. It sounds like the one you got now is the perfect combination.


You may be right.  Whatever the reason I am certainly enjoying it!


djfmn said:


> Seeing this orange bag and the orange Sabrina reminds me of my second bag purchase from Marco in 2014. The first being my grey and black Aphrodite which my daughter took a week after it arrived. I replaced that with an all purple Aphrodite and of course that one went to my best friend for her birthday. I was planning to get a black bag from MM and one of the lovely MM tpf ladies convinced me that I should buy an orange bag. She said orange is one of the most versatile colors and much more interesting. I eventually went with the recommendation and bought an orange nappa Zhoe. It has been such a great bag and the color is so amazing and it is incredibly versatile. I love orange bags perfect color.


I think I recall your posts about orange leather.  And they started me thinking quite a while back that I really wanted to try one. It took me a while to find what I thought was the perfect orange.  And I was nervous about it until I opened the box.


----------



## djfmn

I just saw this on MM FB page Marco has been to the tannery and obtained 2 new Africa leathers.
It is a limited leather he has enough for 2 bags in each color. 
OMG these are stunning colors and I love Africa leather.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I just saw this on MM FB page Marco has been to the tannery and obtained 2 new Africa leathers.
> It is a limited leather he has enough for 2 bags in each color.
> OMG these are stunning colors and I love Africa leather.
> View attachment 4759189


OMG, that Bluette!!!

I have a Dark Blue Africa Selene on order, but this is almost making me wish I had waited and gotten it in Bluette. I'm a sucker for a good blue. I want something in that gorgeous Bluette SO badly, but sadly, I can't justify another bag right now.


----------



## southernbelle43

That peach is to die for. But I have a Zhoe being made and a Little Minerva in red that I will order soon. He always comes up with the most gorgeous leathers. I have to remember that I cannot have them all, sigh.


----------



## southernbelle43

Proenza Schouler PS1 bags come with a knot in the strap which some people like and some do not.  My Sabrina midi came with a messenger strap and I decided to knot it for shoulder wear which I prefer.  The unusual style of the Sabrina seems to suit the knotted strap IMO.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I just saw this on MM FB page Marco has been to the tannery and obtained 2 new Africa leathers.
> It is a limited leather he has enough for 2 bags in each color.
> OMG these are stunning colors and I love Africa leather.
> View attachment 4759189


That bluette is stunning! Sadly, I habe to pass. I hope someone here gets it, so we can see it's  beauty and live vicariously through the owner.


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty! I love that artic nappa. Such a subtle, summery AND wintery color.


Thank you   I still owe some gals her a pic in outside light, will add that tomro


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> I finally had a chance to use my Modena the other day for work, and paired it with my Nodini whose color seems to match well with the beautiful lilac lining of the Modena. Couldn't resist photographing this lovely bit of eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 4754231


These bags are both  and i love how you used the pic for your avatar !


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> Every time I start to open a Massaccesi box I think that the bag inside cannot be any lovlier than the last one.  But it always is. My orange Tuscania leather Sabrina midi with sage green lining and gold hardware.  And imagine my surprise in finding a gift of a little Penelope in mud Verona with marine lining from another TPF poster who is the dearest person.
> View attachment 4754431


Midi Sabrina is one of my favorite styles and it shines in this leather/color. Absolutely stunning


----------



## jbags07

Cleda said:


> My Modena Midi (handcarry version) is here! I placed my order on 28 Jan. Modifications: shortened everything! Handle drop shortened from the default 14cm to 10cm, crossbody strap shortened to adjustable between 70-90cm.
> 
> I ordered it in Taupe Grey Fiore in dark gunmetal hardware and lilac lining. I have long admired other Modenas / Selene Zip with a bright colour peeking out from the pockets. So I was very pleased to see that my Modena Midi looks that way too! I had forgotten what lining I ordered until it arrived.
> 
> Photos:
> View attachment 4754578
> 
> View attachment 4754579
> 
> View attachment 4754580


Love this bag!  What a great neutral. Thank you for the modshots. I had been concerned it might be too big but now it looks like a great size.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> I just saw this on MM FB page Marco has been to the tannery and obtained 2 new Africa leathers.
> It is a limited leather he has enough for 2 bags in each color.
> OMG these are stunning colors and I love Africa leather.
> View attachment 4759189


Thank you for letting us know. 
These 2 colors are irresistible. 
Marco really knows how to pick his leathers.
Maybe a Little Penelope for anyone who can't afford a bag?


----------



## tenKrat

jbags07 said:


> Thank you   Little Athena continues to be a favorite, and the aquila matte on the Calista is one of my favorite leathers   Looking foward to your reveal tomro


Aquila matte is perfect for the Calista; mine is in tan Aquila matte. I need to use her more this summer.


----------



## Monaliceke

Does anyone have heatstamp on your pompei leather that looks like this?


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Does anyone have heatstamp on your pompei leather that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760550
> View attachment 4760552


No I have not seen one that looked like that. It doesn't look like a heat stamp. It looks like it was carved into the leather??
Here is mine on red Pompei.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> No I have not seen one that looked like that. It doesn't look like a heat stamp. It looks like it was carved into the leather??
> Here is mine on red Pompei.
> View attachment 4760613



Thanks for sharing yours. It’s good to know that I am not imagining things. That photo is the front of my Zhoe Legend that I received. I am wondering why it looks like this on the front of the bag while the stamp inside the bag looks much better as you can see from this photo. Needless to say that I am disappointed with my first order from Marco.


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> Thanks for sharing yours. It’s good to know that I am not imagining things. That photo is the front of my Zhoe Legend that I received. I am wondering why it looks like this on the front of the bag while the stamp inside the bag looks much better as you can see from this photo. Needless to say that I am disappointed with my first order from Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760686


I received a bag with a fault. Marco was SO sorry. And immediately made me a new bag 

Send Marco an email with the photo and ask him to refund or redo the front or send you a new bag


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> Thanks for sharing yours. It’s good to know that I am not imagining things. That photo is the front of my Zhoe Legend that I received. I am wondering why it looks like this on the front of the bag while the stamp inside the bag looks much better as you can see from this photo. Needless to say that I am disappointed with my first order from Marco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760686


You must send the photo to him.  He has others that help him in his shop and it could well be that he has NOT seen that. I promise you he will make it right. Because the bags are made by just a few people and not on machines, there are occasionaly glitches.  But he has never failed to make it right. And he will not give you any hassle about it. So don't fret. Just contact him. And let us know the outcome.


----------



## orchidmyst

luxemadam said:


> Does anyone have heatstamp on your pompei leather that looks like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760550
> View attachment 4760552


I have a few pompei bags and the stamp on the bag looks the same.
What is your dissatisfaction about?
Do you think the stamp is not done as nicely as the one inside the bag?
Please let us know so we can help you.


----------



## Cleda

My Pompei Zhoe stamp looks like this:



@luxemadam's stamp looks a little ragged, like the edges melted. Does it feel smooth when you run your fingers over, or does it feel like there are sharp edges, or raised in some parts?


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> I received a bag with a fault. Marco was SO sorry. And immediately made me a new bag
> 
> Send Marco an email with the photo and ask him to refund or redo the front or send you a new bag





southernbelle43 said:


> You must send the photo to him.  He has others that help him in his shop and it could well be that he has NOT seen that. I promise you he will make it right. Because the bags are made by just a few people and not on machines, there are occasionaly glitches.  But he has never failed to make it right. And he will not give you any hassle about it. So don't fret. Just contact him. And let us know the outcome.



I have sent him the photos but he did not suggest anything like he will make me a new bag. He said “Pompei calf doesn't "love" embossed stamps...” and nothing else.  There are other issues with the second bag too, the edge paintings were stuck to the bag straps at the buckles and the dark gunmetal links on the Zhoe were rough and have sharp edges.  He did replaced the straps for the Zhoe, but he did not say he will redo a new Zhoe legend for me. Sad...


----------



## Monaliceke

orchidmyst said:


> I have a few pompei bags and the stamp on the bag looks the same.
> What is your dissatisfaction about?
> Do you think the stamp is not done as nicely as the one inside the bag?
> Please let us know so we can help you.



Do you like the stamps to look like this?  My orange Zhoe bag (delivered at the same time) has a much nicer stamp on the outside of the bag as in this photo.



Cleda said:


> My Pompei Zhoe stamp looks like this:
> @luxemadam's stamp looks a little ragged, like the edges melted. Does it feel smooth when you run your fingers over, or does it feel like there are sharp edges, or raised in some parts?



Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point.


----------



## orchidmyst

luxemadam said:


> Do you like the stamps to look like this?  My orange Zhoe bag (delivered at the same time) has a much nicer stamp on the outside of the bag as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point.
> View attachment 4761264
> View attachment 4761284
> View attachment 4761285


Is your orange Zhoe also of pompei leather?

Pompei obviously has a layer of plastic on the top and this would be the reason why there are some smudges. I haven't had this problem occur with other leathers. I sincerely think that with use, the edges of the logo will soften and it will look better.

You asked if I like the stamps to look like this and the truth is that it never bothered me. I don't mind because the logo isn't very obvious and is usually located at the bottom or on the side of the bag. I like how the logo is discreetly placed and is imprinted in the leather. I don't like logos that you can see from far away or have a metal surface that can be scratched. I have more than 20 MM bags and my concern is more about the longevity of the bag since I am very rough with my bags, whether the straps are comfortable, how the bag handles a heavy load. Everyone has different concerns for their bags and I do feel bad that you are disappointed, especially since this is your first order, you must have had high hopes. If you do order again, you can request no logos or request the inside logo to be imprinted on the outside as well. I also hope that after using your MM bag, other factors of the bag can help you overlook this dissatisfaction.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Marco took a photo of the new Bluette Africa, Deep Blue Africa, and Cobalt Laminato Metallic leathers for me. 


As per Marco, "As you'll see bluette Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic are very similar. Africa has just some slightly darker undertones and, due to texture, it reflects more light."

Bluette is gorgeous! I love the darker undertones, and I know I would love a bag in this leather. But, it is really quite similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic. I have a color-blocked Sabrina on order that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and I'm trying to reign in (not expand) my bag collection, so I'm forcing myself to pass. But goodness, if that Bluette Africa isn't the stuff my blue leather dreams are made of!   

I did consider maybe ordering a Little Penelope in the Bluette, as was suggested earlier, but I honestly have no clue what I would use a Little Penelope for. I mean, I know there are a lot of uses for it - I'm just not sure* I *have a use for it. I sure do love that Bluette though, so while I don't think I can justify a bag, if anyone has any suggestions for an SLG I could consider, with suggestions on how to use it, I am all ears!  (That being said though, I already have a Flora in Mint Verona on order which I plan to use as a catch-all in my bags, and I don't need any more catch-alls. I'm, unfortunately, not the type to change/switch out my SLGs, and I really don't need or often use wristlets. So maybe I'm asking for the impossible here, in hopes that I can find an excuse to order Bluette...)


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco took a photo of the new Bluette Africa, Deep Blue Africa, and Cobalt Laminato Metallic leathers for me.
> View attachment 4761499
> 
> As per Marco, "As you'll see bluette Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic are very similar. Africa has just some slightly darker undertones and, due to texture, it reflects more light."
> 
> Bluette is gorgeous! I love the darker undertones, and I know I would love a bag in this leather. But, it is really quite similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic. I have a color-blocked Sabrina on order that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and I'm trying to reign in (not expand) my bag collection, so I'm forcing myself to pass. But goodness, if that Bluette Africa isn't the stuff my blue leather dreams are made of!
> 
> I did consider maybe ordering a Little Penelope in the Bluette, as was suggested earlier, but I honestly have no clue what I would use a Little Penelope for. I mean, I know there are a lot of uses for it - I'm just not sure* I *have a use for it. I sure do love that Bluette though, so while I don't think I can justify a bag, if anyone has any suggestions for an SLG I could consider, with suggestions on how to use it, I am all ears!  (That being said though, I already have a Flora in Mint Verona on order which I plan to use as a catch-all in my bags, and I don't need any more catch-alls. I'm, unfortunately, not the type to change/switch out my SLGs, and I really don't need or often use wristlets. So maybe I'm asking for the impossible here, in hopes that I can find an excuse to order Bluette...)


I have a Penelope midi that is the perfect size for misc. items  inside my bags...things like tissues, nail clippers, extra car keys, small bottles of anything. It is flat and soft, so it fits in almost all of my bags.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a Penelope midi that is the perfect size for misc. items  inside my bags...things like tissues, nail clippers, extra car keys, small bottles of anything. It is flat and soft, so it fits in almost all of my bags.


I was looking at the Penelope Midi, but the Flora I have on order would really fulfill the same role a Penelope Midi would. I'm intrigued that you say the Penelope Midi is flat though - from photos and dimensions, I thought it would be more of a triangular shape, wider on the bottom and coming to a point at the top (which isn't my favorite, which is another reason I had passed on it). Am I wrong? Is it not triangular?


----------



## Coastal jewel

I honestly have never looked at the MM stamp on any of my bags.  it probably does depend on the leather; and many love the Pompei,  they can speak to how the stamp Wears.  it looks like it would get smoother...  





luxemadam said:


> Do you like the stamps to look like this?  My orange Zhoe bag (delivered at the same time) has a much nicer stamp on the outside of the bag as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point.
> View attachment 4761264
> View attachment 4761284
> View attachment 4761285


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was looking at the Penelope Midi, but the Flora I have on order would really fulfill the same role a Penelope Midi would. I'm intrigued that you say the Penelope Midi is flat though - from photos and dimensions, I thought it would be more of a triangular shape, wider on the bottom and coming to a point at the top (which isn't my favorite, which is another reason I had passed on it). Am I wrong? Is it not triangular?


LOL you are correct. Technically it is triangular, but in athene leather it flattens so much, I think of it as flat.  I suppose if you got it in a structured leather like vacchetta or pompei it would stay rather triangular.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL you are correct. Technically it is triangular, but in athene leather it flattens so much, I think of it as flat.  I suppose if you got it in a structured leather like vacchetta or pompei it would stay rather triangular.
> View attachment 4761650
> View attachment 4761651


Thanks for the photos! I can definitely see how different leather would impact its shape. I have several pouches in this triangular shape, but they are all pretty structured so it didn’t even occur to me that a softer leather could make it less triangle and more flat!


----------



## christinemliu

Hello everybody! I admit, because we hardly ever go out, my bag passion was waning. But I am learning from some of you on here though, to still rotate and swap out bags, and this really has helped me appreciate them again. And then, I was able to acquire the sample Midi Diva in straw. Marco is right, UPS is super fast, because the white box arrived, safely delivering her today!
So I always admired the Diva from afar but went for other designs because I didn't love the tassels and I thought other styles were more practical...well, Marco took off the tassels for me....and how did I miss that the inside still has organization? And that the shorter strap is adjustable? Oh the details!
The straw is really great quality. It's so soft and feels sturdy. The Midi Diva is a good size too; not too big and not too small, the real Goldilocks. Without further ado, pictures (the inside lining is light pink, it's showing up more purplish than it is):


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco took a photo of the new Bluette Africa, Deep Blue Africa, and Cobalt Laminato Metallic leathers for me.
> View attachment 4761499
> 
> As per Marco, "As you'll see bluette Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic are very similar. Africa has just some slightly darker undertones and, due to texture, it reflects more light."
> 
> Bluette is gorgeous! I love the darker undertones, and I know I would love a bag in this leather. But, it is really quite similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic. I have a color-blocked Sabrina on order that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and I'm trying to reign in (not expand) my bag collection, so I'm forcing myself to pass. But goodness, if that Bluette Africa isn't the stuff my blue leather dreams are made of!
> 
> I did consider maybe ordering a Little Penelope in the Bluette, as was suggested earlier, but I honestly have no clue what I would use a Little Penelope for. I mean, I know there are a lot of uses for it - I'm just not sure* I *have a use for it. I sure do love that Bluette though, so while I don't think I can justify a bag, if anyone has any suggestions for an SLG I could consider, with suggestions on how to use it, I am all ears!  (That being said though, I already have a Flora in Mint Verona on order which I plan to use as a catch-all in my bags, and I don't need any more catch-alls. I'm, unfortunately, not the type to change/switch out my SLGs, and I really don't need or often use wristlets. So maybe I'm asking for the impossible here, in hopes that I can find an excuse to order Bluette...)


I never thought that the Bluette Africa would be so similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic.
Thank you for posting the pic and asking Marco for a comparison.
Little Penelope is good for storing cards, keys or miscellaneous things like lip balm, eye drops, hair elastic bands, hair clips, cables, hand cream, medication, tea bags, substitute sugar packets like splenda, measuring tape. Just basically things that fall to the bottom of the bag and are hard to fish out. If your Flora in Mint Verona will used as a catch all instead, then for the Bluette Africa I would suggest getting Flora or Phoebe to use as a small outdoor bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> Hello everybody! I admit, because we hardly ever go out, my bag passion was waning. But I am learning from some of you on here though, to still rotate and swap out bags, and this really has helped me appreciate them again. And then, I was able to acquire the sample Midi Diva in straw. Marco is right, UPS is super fast, because the white box arrived, safely delivering her today!
> So I always admired the Diva from afar but went for other designs because I didn't love the tassels and I thought other styles were more practical...well, Marco took off the tassels for me....and how did I miss that the inside still has organization? And that the shorter strap is adjustable? Oh the details!
> The straw is really great quality. It's so soft and feels sturdy. The Midi Diva is a good size too; not too big and not too small, the real Goldilocks. Without further ado, pictures (the inside lining is light pink, it's showing up more purplish than it is):
> View attachment 4761715
> 
> View attachment 4761719
> View attachment 4761720
> View attachment 4761721


The straw really is of high quality and looks so nice with the cuoio toscano.
Can you carry the Midi Diva on the shoulder?
Would you be able to show a comparison to any of the smaller MM bags?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Ok, I'm hoping you wonderful TPFers can help talk some sense into me...

I am just smitten with the Bluette Africa, but I'm also really trying to be reasonable and sensible. Part of me is really close to ordering some sort of SLG in the Bluette Africa simply becuase I'm so smitten and feel like I want *something* in it. But, I am getting a Sabrina that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and it is very similar to the Bluette Africa. I mean, Marco said so himself. And, I also don't need an SLG. I am super prone to getting obsessive over a bag or leather and losing sight of reason, and I fear that is what is happening here. Does it make sense to get an SLG that I don't need (and may not get a ton of use, but I'm sure I will like and appreciate) in the Bluette Africa when I have an order for a bag in a leather that is basically a fratenal twin to the Bluette? 

If you think I should pass, please tell me! I need to hear some rational sense and reason, lol. 

But, if anyone thinks I should go for it, what should I go for? I was thinking maybe the regular Penelope because I don't really need a wristlet (and honestly, don't use the a ton), but I also don't have one in that size. Or, perhaps a Little Penelope for a small SLG that I can find a use for at some point? Or, a Penelope midi for an in-between size? 

How silly I feel that I cannot seem to make any firm decisions on my own - at least not when it comes to bags or MM!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> I never thought that the Bluette Africa would be so similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic.
> Thank you for posting the pic and asking Marco for a comparison.
> Little Penelope is good for storing cards, keys or miscellaneous things like lip balm, eye drops, hair elastic bands, hair clips, cables, hand cream, medication, tea bags, substitute sugar packets like splenda, measuring tape. Just basically things that fall to the bottom of the bag and are hard to fish out. If your Flora in Mint Verona will used as a catch all instead, then for the Bluette Africa I would suggest getting Flora or Phoebe to use as a small outdoor bag.



I only thought to ask because I have bags in both the Deep Blue Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic on order. I was hoping seeing the comparison would get rid of my desire for the Bluette, but I'm too greedy - I want them all! 

If I decide to go for it, a Pheobe was one I was considering as well. But I don't know - small bags get so little use from me, I'm hesitant. Of course, if I decide to go for it, I was also thinking a regular Penelope or Penelope midi or Little Penelope, and any one of those would probably get as much use as a Pheobe, so I suppose my reasoning is quite faulty, lol!


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> Hello everybody! I admit, because we hardly ever go out, my bag passion was waning. But I am learning from some of you on here though, to still rotate and swap out bags, and this really has helped me appreciate them again. And then, I was able to acquire the sample Midi Diva in straw. Marco is right, UPS is super fast, because the white box arrived, safely delivering her today!
> So I always admired the Diva from afar but went for other designs because I didn't love the tassels and I thought other styles were more practical...well, Marco took off the tassels for me....and how did I miss that the inside still has organization? And that the shorter strap is adjustable? Oh the details!
> The straw is really great quality. It's so soft and feels sturdy. The Midi Diva is a good size too; not too big and not too small, the real Goldilocks. Without further ado, pictures (the inside lining is light pink, it's showing up more purplish than it is):
> View attachment 4761715
> 
> View attachment 4761719
> View attachment 4761720
> View attachment 4761721



That is really lovely - congrats!


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> I only thought to ask because I have bags in both the Deep Blue Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic on order. I was hoping seeing the comparison would get rid of my desire for the Bluette, but I'm too greedy - I want them all!
> 
> If I decide to go for it, a Pheobe was one I was considering as well. But I don't know - small bags get so little use from me, I'm hesitant. Of course, if I decide to go for it, I was also thinking a regular Penelope or Penelope midi or Little Penelope, and any one of those would probably get as much use as a Pheobe, so I suppose my reasoning is quite faulty, lol!


I understand the crazy obsession over a certain leather, as it has happened to me.
I have 6 bags of the metallic blue africa!
If you do get something in Bluette Africa, get it in a style that you will really use. 
Don't get a small bag if you don't use it much, you will end up just looking at the bag instead.
Ask Marco how much leather he has left and what mid size bag he can make with it.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ok, I'm hoping you wonderful TPFers can help talk some sense into me...
> 
> I am just smitten with the Bluette Africa, but I'm also really trying to be reasonable and sensible. Part of me is really close to ordering some sort of SLG in the Bluette Africa simply becuase I'm so smitten and feel like I want *something* in it. But, I am getting a Sabrina that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and it is very similar to the Bluette Africa. I mean, Marco said so himself. And, I also don't need an SLG. I am super prone to getting obsessive over a bag or leather and losing sight of reason, and I fear that is what is happening here. Does it make sense to get an SLG that I don't need (and may not get a ton of use, but I'm sure I will like and appreciate) in the Bluette Africa when I have an order for a bag in a leather that is basically a fratenal twin to the Bluette?
> 
> If you think I should pass, please tell me! I need to hear some rational sense and reason, lol.
> 
> But, if anyone thinks I should go for it, what should I go for? I was thinking maybe the regular Penelope because I don't really need a wristlet (and honestly, don't use the a ton), but I also don't have one in that size. Or, perhaps a Little Penelope for a small SLG that I can find a use for at some point? Or, a Penelope midi for an in-between size?
> 
> How silly I feel that I cannot seem to make any firm decisions on my own - at least not when it comes to bags or MM!


I suggest a Penelope Midi with the accessory strap. The most practical and perfectly sized bag-pouch imaginable. Slim enough to fit smoothly among any other contents in your bags. Large enough to fit all essentials or valuables. And you will be able to admire and enjoy the pretty leather whenever you retrieve your wallet / glass-case / make-up / tissues...


----------



## southernbelle43

I am quoting your own words. And remember what I always tell others....Marco will ALWAYS come up with another leather that is just as beautiful if not more so! 




dramaprincess713 said:


> I have bags in both the Deep Blue Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic on order....small bags get so little use from me...I am getting a Sabrina that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and it is very similar to the Bluette Africa. I mean, Marco said so himself.... And, I also don't need an SLG.


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I understand the crazy obsession over a certain leather, as it has happened to me.
> I have 6 bags of the metallic blue africa!
> If you do get something in Bluette Africa, get it in a style that you will really use.
> Don't get a small bag if you don't use it much, you will end up just looking at the bag instead.
> Ask Marco how much leather he has left and what mid size bag he can make with it.


@dramaprincess713 I agree get something in a style that you will really use. I have to admit that I love Africa Metallic. I have a Lead Selene, Lead Phoebe, Africa Dark Blue midi Soulmate, Bronze Midi Soulmate, Africa Blue Zhoe, Bronze Aurora. I also have 12 blue MM bags. I love all shades of blue. I love the Africa Bluette it is such a gorgeous pop of color. I also have 8 pink MM bags. I love all the different shades of pink and blue and have them in all different styles. Hmmm seeing a pattern here!! Africa leather is a normally a leather that MM has to buy in very large quantities and often he will never use all the quantity he has to purchase. It took 5 years before MM got the second lot of Africa leathers because the tannery allowed him to purchase a smaller quantity. The only reason I know this is because I begged MM to please get some more Africa leather and he told me he cannot buy in those very large quantities. The only time he can buy is when the tannery occasionally allows the purchase of a small lot. Which is what happened with these 2 new colors. Also with the special Africa leather made available at the beginning of this year. 
I am thinking about a bluette Africa leather bag. I know I shouldnt because I recently ordered a midi Modena, the straw sample midi Victoria and also a mauve aquilla matte midi Sabrina. But I know I might not get the opportunity again Africa leather is probably my favorite of all MM metallics. It is so chameleon like and changes in different light. When I look at the bluette I think it has that gorgeous characteristic of changing colors in different light. I definitely know that if I order a bluette Africa leather bag it will be in one of my favorite styles.


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> I understand the crazy obsession over a certain leather, as it has happened to me.
> I have 6 bags of the metallic blue africa!
> If you do get something in Bluette Africa, get it in a style that you will really use.
> Don't get a small bag if you don't use it much, you will end up just looking at the bag instead.
> Ask Marco how much leather he has left and what mid size bag he can make with it.


6 Deep Blue Africas  ! Wow! Lucky you .

Deep Blue Africa is my favourite leather in the whole world.  It's magical. I own a Soulmate Midi and a Phoebe. 

Which bags / models do you have? Would love to see a family photo.... please?


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> The straw really is of high quality and looks so nice with the cuoio toscano.
> Can you carry the Midi Diva on the shoulder?
> Would you be able to show a comparison to any of the smaller MM bags?


Thank you! So if you're asking for a mod shot with Midi Diva on my shoulder, I am horrible at those haha. If you were asking if it fits well on the shoulder, it does and the smaller strap is adjustable so I think it would do for taller women than me. But, here is a comparison of Midi Diva with Penelope Messenger, Phoebe, and a Juliet Midi:


She's so cute, I am ready to go to the beach...right now !


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Hello everybody! I admit, because we hardly ever go out, my bag passion was waning. But I am learning from some of you on here though, to still rotate and swap out bags, and this really has helped me appreciate them again. And then, I was able to acquire the sample Midi Diva in straw. Marco is right, UPS is super fast, because the white box arrived, safely delivering her today!
> So I always admired the Diva from afar but went for other designs because I didn't love the tassels and I thought other styles were more practical...well, Marco took off the tassels for me....and how did I miss that the inside still has organization? And that the shorter strap is adjustable? Oh the details!
> The straw is really great quality. It's so soft and feels sturdy. The Midi Diva is a good size too; not too big and not too small, the real Goldilocks. Without further ado, pictures (the inside lining is light pink, it's showing up more purplish than it is):
> View attachment 4761715
> 
> View attachment 4761719
> View attachment 4761720
> View attachment 4761721


You got the sample! Congrats. I had been eyeing it, too. so glad you love it. It is a gorgeous style and combination.


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Hello everybody! I admit, because we hardly ever go out, my bag passion was waning. But I am learning from some of you on here though, to still rotate and swap out bags, and this really has helped me appreciate them again. And then, I was able to acquire the sample Midi Diva in straw. Marco is right, UPS is super fast, because the white box arrived, safely delivering her today!
> So I always admired the Diva from afar but went for other designs because I didn't love the tassels and I thought other styles were more practical...well, Marco took off the tassels for me....and how did I miss that the inside still has organization? And that the shorter strap is adjustable? Oh the details!
> The straw is really great quality. It's so soft and feels sturdy. The Midi Diva is a good size too; not too big and not too small, the real Goldilocks. Without further ado, pictures (the inside lining is light pink, it's showing up more purplish than it is):
> View attachment 4761715
> 
> View attachment 4761719
> View attachment 4761720
> View attachment 4761721


Good grief. Now I want a Diva. You bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ajamy

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. Now I want a Diva. You bag is absolutely stunning!


I'm so pleased now I placed my order for a midi diva - I wasn't absolutely sure about the straw before but now I know I will love it.   Thank you for posting the pictures!


----------



## anitalilac

luxemadam said:


> Do you like the stamps to look like this?  My orange Zhoe bag (delivered at the same time) has a much nicer stamp on the outside of the bag as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point.
> View attachment 4761264
> View attachment 4761284
> View attachment 4761285


That's a big difference. I wouldn't be happy about it. I have a legend in Pompeii leather too, and it looks like the stamp in the inside. I hope Marco can find a resolution that you deserve. Anyway, the Orange leather is stunning! Can we see more pictures of that?


----------



## tuowei

luxemadam said:


> Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point



I suspect it's meant to look like the inside stamp. I don't have a pompeii leather bag but looking at everyone's photos, it seems quite to take the stamp quite variably, with your outside one being the worst example. I too would be disappointed. Perhaps ask Marco again whether anything could be done to fix it? I remember another forum member had gold paint in the embossing on her bags. Another option is to have a raised label with a new embossed piece of leather sewn over to cover it like a plaque?


----------



## tuowei

dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco took a photo of the new Bluette Africa, Deep Blue Africa, and Cobalt Laminato Metallic leathers for me.
> View attachment 4761499
> 
> As per Marco, "As you'll see bluette Africa and Cobalt Laminato Metallic are very similar. Africa has just some slightly darker undertones and, due to texture, it reflects more light."
> 
> Bluette is gorgeous! I love the darker undertones, and I know I would love a bag in this leather. But, it is really quite similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic. I have a color-blocked Sabrina on order that will have one side in the Cobalt Laminato Metallic, and I'm trying to reign in (not expand) my bag collection, so I'm forcing myself to pass. But goodness, if that Bluette Africa isn't the stuff my blue leather dreams are made of!



Thanks for the photo. We're bag siblings - I have been waiting for a color-blocked midi Sabrina dark blue africa/dark blue flor for 5 weeks as it is slowly transiting from Italy to Australia. Marco actually advised against Africa and recommended Laminato metallic instead for the Sabrina style but I was stubborn ... so I am really nervous!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tuowei said:


> Thanks for the photo. We're bag siblings - I have been waiting for a color-blocked midi Sabrina dark blue africa/dark blue flor for 5 weeks as it is slowly transiting from Italy to Australia. Marco actually advised against Africa and recommended Laminato metallic instead for the Sabrina style but I was stubborn ... so I am really nervous!



Oh my goodness, I think that combo sounds stunning! I can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Call me cautious. I planned to wait a while before ordering a bag. But I read several economists' articles stating that the value of the dollar may drop significantly before too long. Whether it will or not, I decided to order now...Little Minerva in berry red Verona with a purple lining and silver hardware. No other customizations. And that is it for this year folks. (Unless I sell a few bags of course).


----------



## Kimbashop

luxemadam said:


> Do you like the stamps to look like this?  My orange Zhoe bag (delivered at the same time) has a much nicer stamp on the outside of the bag as in this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it’s rough to the touch. I haven’t had any bags with stamps that look so badly done.  I am surprised they think it is good-enough quality to ship this to their customer as this stamp is placed in a prominent position right at the front of the bag.  It also represent their brand name ... maybe they like it to look like this? I really don’t understand this point.
> View attachment 4761264
> View attachment 4761284
> View attachment 4761285



The stamp on my Pompei Zhoe bag is very smooth, like the inside stamp, but I bought it used and it is a bit different than my brand new Aurora, which only has the inside stamp (no outside stamp on this bag) and the heat stamp definitely looks a bit rougher, a bit like yours. I hadn't noticed before and I honestly wonder if the roughness might smooth down as it is used; I really don't know but I'm wondering if that is why the label looks smoother on my pre-owned Zhoe.  I would definitely stay in touch with Marco, though, if the label continues to be an issue. 

Could you take photos of your bag so that we could see its overall appearance?


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> I'm so pleased now I placed my order for a midi diva - I wasn't absolutely sure about the straw before but now I know I will love it.   Thank you for posting the pictures!


Which color combo are you getting? I've been trying to put aside money for a midi-Diva ad have been eyeing an all-leather bag in this style, but I'm looking forward to the straw Diva reveals.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> I understand the crazy obsession over a certain leather, as it has happened to me.
> I have 6 bags of the metallic blue africa!
> If you do get something in Bluette Africa, get it in a style that you will really use.
> Don't get a small bag if you don't use it much, you will end up just looking at the bag instead.
> Ask Marco how much leather he has left and what mid size bag he can make with it.


Lol, I'm glad I'm not the only one who obsesses over a leather! Yes, if I do get one, I would definitely want to get it in something I'll actually use. I'm actually leaning towards the regular Penelope, if I do it, because I don't have a wristlet in that size, and I can see it being useful...something to think about!



Fancyfree said:


> I suggest a Penelope Midi with the accessory strap. The most practical and perfectly sized bag-pouch imaginable. Slim enough to fit smoothly among any other contents in your bags. Large enough to fit all essentials or valuables. And you will be able to admire and enjoy the pretty leather whenever you retrieve your wallet / glass-case / make-up / tissues...


I saw a video of the Penelope and Penelope Midi, and I was surprised at how much the midi fits! If I go for it, I'm thinking the regular Penelope now, but I definitely have the midi in mind for the future. 



southernbelle43 said:


> I am quoting your own words. And remember what I always tell others....Marco will ALWAYS come up with another leather that is just as beautiful if not more so!


You are my voice of reason!!! The more I think about it, I actually think I could find good use for a regular size Penelope. It seems like it would be a great size pouch for my own personal things, that can also be a grab and go, in a larger baby bag (which is horribly premature planning as I am definitely NOT pregnant yet, lol) My hesitation now though is that you are right - Marco always comes up with another gorgeous leather! Do I go for a Bluette Penelope now, knowing that I love the Bluette but that it is also SO similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic that I will also own? Or, do I hold out for another gorgeous leather that is sure to appear? 



djfmn said:


> @dramaprincess713 I agree get something in a style that you will really use. I have to admit that I love Africa Metallic. I have a Lead Selene, Lead Phoebe, Africa Dark Blue midi Soulmate, Bronze Midi Soulmate, Africa Blue Zhoe, Bronze Aurora. I also have 12 blue MM bags. I love all shades of blue. I love the Africa Bluette it is such a gorgeous pop of color. I also have 8 pink MM bags. I love all the different shades of pink and blue and have them in all different styles. Hmmm seeing a pattern here!! Africa leather is a normally a leather that MM has to buy in very large quantities and often he will never use all the quantity he has to purchase. It took 5 years before MM got the second lot of Africa leathers because the tannery allowed him to purchase a smaller quantity. The only reason I know this is because I begged MM to please get some more Africa leather and he told me he cannot buy in those very large quantities. The only time he can buy is when the tannery occasionally allows the purchase of a small lot. Which is what happened with these 2 new colors. Also with the special Africa leather made available at the beginning of this year.
> I am thinking about a bluette Africa leather bag. I know I shouldnt because I recently ordered a midi Modena, the straw sample midi Victoria and also a mauve aquilla matte midi Sabrina. But I know I might not get the opportunity again Africa leather is probably my favorite of all MM metallics. It is so chameleon like and changes in different light. When I look at the bluette I think it has that gorgeous characteristic of changing colors in different light. I definitely know that if I order a bluette Africa leather bag it will be in one of my favorite styles.


We sound like we have similar tastes in leathers and colors! I am such a sucker for blue bags, and I also love pink bags! I don't have anything in the Africa leather yet, but I have a Deep Blue Africa Selene on order. I love what I've seen in photos! I know I would love whatever item I order, if I order, in the Bluette. But I also wonder if it's too similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic and if I should "save" my order for a different leather down the line.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Call me cautious. I planned to wait a while before ordering a bag. But I read several economists' articles stating that the value of the dollar may drop significantly before too long. Whether it will or not, I decided to order now...Little Minerva in berry red Verona with a purple lining and silver hardware. No other customizations. And that is it for this year folks. (Unless I sell a few bags of course).


Yikes, good point about the dollar.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> The stamp on my Pompei Zhoe bag is very smooth, like the inside stamp, but I bought it used and it is a bit different than my brand new Aurora, which only has the inside stamp (no outside stamp on this bag) and the heat stamp definitely looks a bit rougher, a bit like yours. I hadn't noticed before and I honestly wonder if the roughness might smooth down as it is used; I really don't know but I'm wondering if that is why the label looks smoother on my pre-owned Zhoe.  I would definitely stay in touch with Marco, though, if the label continues to be an issue.
> 
> Could you take photos of your bag so that we could see its overall appearance?


Gentle massage with the fingers may smooth it out.  Natural oils in the skin might help and there is nothing to lose. I have done that with many marks, etc., on leather bags and it works well.


----------



## southernbelle43

But I also wonder if it's too similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic and if I should "save" my order for a different leather down the line.
[/QUOTE]
It is a hard decision.  It is so similar in color. IMHO the cobalt laminato metallic is the prettier of the two.


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> Which color combo are you getting? I've been trying to put aside money for a midi-Diva ad have been eyeing an all-leather bag in this style, but I'm looking forward to the straw Diva reveals.


Mid brown straw with burgundy Aquila matte leather; gold hardware and Marco is going to choose the lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> Mid brown straw with burgundy Aquila matte leather; gold hardware and Marco is going to choose the lining.


That sounds lovely.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> But I also wonder if it's too similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic and if I should "save" my order for a different leather down the line.


It is a hard decision.  It is so similar in color. IMHO the cobalt laminato metallic is the prettier of the two.
[/QUOTE]
Lol, thank you for saying this! I'm not sure which I prefer, but I like hearing that someone thinks that the one I'm definitely getting is the pretty choice!


----------



## djfmn

I have 


southernbelle43 said:


> But I also wonder if it's too similar to the Cobalt Laminato Metallic and if I should "save" my order for a different leather down the line.


It is a hard decision.  It is so similar in color. IMHO the cobalt laminato metallic is the prettier of the two.
[/QUOTE]
I have both laminato in pewter and lead Africa similar colors. The difference is the laminato is more metallicky looking a more vibrant metallic. The Africa metallic is a more subtle and chameleon like as it changes in different light very alluring. The key difference between the two IMO is that Africa is a hard wearing indestructible leather and laminato requires more gentle use.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have
> 
> It is a hard decision.  It is so similar in color. IMHO the cobalt laminato metallic is the prettier of the two.


I have both laminato in pewter and lead Africa similar colors. The difference is the laminato is more metallicky looking a more vibrant metallic. The Africa metallic is a more subtle and chameleon like as it changes in different light very alluring. The key difference between the two IMO is that Africa is a hard wearing indestructible leather and laminato requires more gentle use.
[/QUOTE]
That makes sense.  Thanks


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I have
> 
> It is a hard decision.  It is so similar in color. IMHO the cobalt laminato metallic is the prettier of the two.


I have both laminato in pewter and lead Africa similar colors. The difference is the laminato is more metallicky looking a more vibrant metallic. The Africa metallic is a more subtle and chameleon like as it changes in different light very alluring. The key difference between the two IMO is that Africa is a hard wearing indestructible leather and laminato requires more gentle use.
[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your insight! Still not sure what I’ll end up doing, but this is very helpful information!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have both laminato in pewter and lead Africa similar colors. The difference is the laminato is more metallicky looking a more vibrant metallic. The Africa metallic is a more subtle and chameleon like as it changes in different light very alluring. The key difference between the two IMO is that Africa is a hard wearing indestructible leather and laminato requires more gentle use.


Thank you for your insight! Still not sure what I’ll end up doing, but this is very helpful information!
[/QUOTE]
She is definitely undercutting my attempt to keep you out of the poor house, lol.  Not that I have a leg to stand on having ordered a bag today, but....
.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for your insight! Still not sure what I’ll end up doing, but this is very helpful information!


She is definitely undercutting my attempt to keep you out of the poor house, lol.  Not that I have a leg to stand on having ordered a bag today, but....
.
[/QUOTE]
Lol!!! I appreciate your attempt to keep me out of the poorhouse! And I should REALLY be listening to you - goodness knows, my wallets wants me to! My bag-loving heart, however, wants me to buy, buy, buy. Jury is still out on who will win...


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> She is definitely undercutting my attempt to keep you out of the poor house, lol.  Not that I have a leg to stand on having ordered a bag today, but....
> .


Lol!!! I appreciate your attempt to keep me out of the poorhouse! And I should REALLY be listening to you - goodness knows, my wallets wants me to! My bag-loving heart, however, wants me to buy, buy, buy. Jury is still out on who will win...
[/QUOTE]
Well Marco certainly needs the money.  When I ordered my bag he sent the sweetest note.  His sales are way way down because people are afraid to buy or are out of work, whatever.


----------



## Monaliceke

anitalilac said:


> That's a big difference. I wouldn't be happy about it. I have a legend in Pompeii leather too, and it looks like the stamp in the inside. I hope Marco can find a resolution that you deserve. Anyway, the Orange leather is stunning! Can we see more pictures of that?





tuowei said:


> I suspect it's meant to look like the inside stamp. I don't have a pompeii leather bag but looking at everyone's photos, it seems quite to take the stamp quite variably, with your outside one being the worst example. I too would be disappointed. Perhaps ask Marco again whether anything could be done to fix it? I remember another forum member had gold paint in the embossing on her bags. Another option is to have a raised label with a new embossed piece of leather sewn over to cover it like a plaque?





Kimbashop said:


> The stamp on my Pompei Zhoe bag is very smooth, like the inside stamp, but I bought it used and it is a bit different than my brand new Aurora, which only has the inside stamp (no outside stamp on this bag) and the heat stamp definitely looks a bit rougher, a bit like yours. I hadn't noticed before and I honestly wonder if the roughness might smooth down as it is used; I really don't know but I'm wondering if that is why the label looks smoother on my pre-owned Zhoe.  I would definitely stay in touch with Marco, though, if the label continues to be an issue.
> 
> Could you take photos of your bag so that we could see its overall appearance?



Thank you all for sharing. Deep inside, I know that I am not happy with this, but since he didn’t offer me any solution, I guess he doesn’t really mind that his brand name will be displayed in this way. It’s just a pity that I was looking forward to receive this bag and it really would have been one of the most special bag that I own. But this flaw has turned it into a ”special” bag indeed, but in a negative way instead.

Anyway, I am sharing the photos of my 2 bags here. I am really disappointed with the result. They are not cheap bags after all.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Finally broke out of quarantine and finding that minerva mini is a wonderful “big bag” for me.  Grey nappa and grey Flor with marine lining. She’s been on the shelf all winter..  and looking at my packing wardrobe of black and white, I decided she was ready for a trip to Florida.  The pics do not do her justice.    Will attempt mod shots.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Coastal jewel said:


> Finally broke out of quarantine and finding that minerva mini is a wonderful “big bag” for me.  Grey nappa and grey Flor with marine lining. She’s been on the shelf all winter..  and looking at my packing wardrobe of black and white, I decided she was ready for a trip to Florida.  The pics do not do her justice.    Will attempt mod shots.


So pretty, and I love that marine lining with the soft grey!


----------



## tuowei

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh my goodness, I think that combo sounds stunning! I can't wait to see it!!!


Hopefully it works... What's the other leather on your colour-blocked midi sabrina?


----------



## dignatius

There is a stellar tweed Selene Zip on eBay for a great price right now.   Selene's are too big for me or I would be all over it.  Also a purple Africa Metallic Divina (again too big for me   )


----------



## girliegirl

Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


----------



## orchidmyst

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


Congratulations on your first MM bag.
That Verona leather is so nice. 
Don't you just love the handle of the backpack?


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> Thank you all for sharing. Deep inside, I know that I am not happy with this, but since he didn’t offer me any solution, I guess he doesn’t really mind that his brand name will be displayed in this way. It’s just a pity that I was looking forward to receive this bag and it really would have been one of the most special bag that I own. But this flaw has turned it into a ”special” bag indeed, but in a negative way instead.
> 
> Anyway, I am sharing the photos of my 2 bags here. I am really disappointed with the result. They are not cheap bags after all.
> 
> View attachment 4762931
> View attachment 4762933


@luxemadam, I *LOVE*  the colour-combo and choice of colour blocking on your Zhoe Legend !
SO elegant ! Is it Octane and Amethyst?

I suspect you will receive *very *many admiring stares and compliments when you wear this bag. 

I hope that you, in time, will "forget" your disappointment over the rugged printing, and maybe even eventually point it out as proof that you are actually carrying a truly hand made Italian handbag


----------



## Cleda

luxemadam said:


> Thank you all for sharing. Deep inside, I know that I am not happy with this, but since he didn’t offer me any solution, I guess he doesn’t really mind that his brand name will be displayed in this way. It’s just a pity that I was looking forward to receive this bag and it really would have been one of the most special bag that I own. But this flaw has turned it into a ”special” bag indeed, but in a negative way instead.
> 
> Anyway, I am sharing the photos of my 2 bags here. I am really disappointed with the result. They are not cheap bags after all.
> 
> View attachment 4762931
> View attachment 4762933



The top Zhoe is such a beautiful colourblocked combination. I can only imagine your disappointment, I would be too as the stamp is rough looking and the edge painting on the front flap was not done well. I'm surprised it was allowed to be sent out like this, there should be a visual QC process before each bag was sent out. I will not be impressed with the brand if I see someone else carrying a bag with these flaws. I view these as defects, not slight imperfections due to a handmade nature.

I really wish you had been offered a more satisfactory resolution. If I were in your shoes, I would explore having a local leather craftsman fix these issues, so that at least the bag can be used proudly, as it is truly a stunning bag.


----------



## djfmn

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


Your bag is absolutely gorgeous. So pleased that you like your first MM purchase. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years now and every bag has been great.  I have never had a single issue and I have bought close to a 100 of his bags. The quality has been absolutely amazing and the attention to detail is excellent. I cannot find a bag at this price point that allows me to customize it to my liking with great quality Italian leather and Italian workmanship. I have yet to have a problem with my MM bags and I know if there was an actual flaw or mistake he would correct it. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I hope you get many years of use and enjoyment.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Put my purple Africa Victoria in the WTS before listing on Posh. It's just too blingy for me. Pretty amazing leather though.


----------



## Cleda

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!



Oh I love the tassels. Verona is an amazing leather. Glad you love your first MM bag!


----------



## girliegirl

orchidmyst said:


> Congratulations on your first MM bag.
> That Verona leather is so nice.
> Don't you just love the handle of the backpack?


Yes! The handle is my fav part. So cute and I can’t wait to try it.


----------



## southernbelle43

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


Verona is the perfect leather for that.  Great choice!


----------



## mleleigh

This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.

I am very pleased with this combination! The beige lining is nice - it does read yellow but is desaturated when you compare it to Marco’s yellow lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

mleleigh said:


> This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.
> 
> I am very pleased with this combination! The beige lining is nice - it does read yellow but is desaturated when you compare it to Marco’s yellow lining.
> 
> View attachment 4763729
> View attachment 4763730


That beige lining looks so good with the black. I am always amazed at how pretty the various linings are that people choose. I had not seen the beige before, and it makes a wonderful contrast with the black. I am carrying my   Modena midi today...it is such a joy to use.


----------



## TotinScience

mleleigh said:


> This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.
> 
> I am very pleased with this combination! The beige lining is nice - it does read yellow but is desaturated when you compare it to Marco’s yellow lining.
> 
> View attachment 4763729
> View attachment 4763730


Such a classy bag! I imagine it's also very light in Pompei! Beautiful choice!


----------



## christinemliu

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


Wow, that is really a beautiful classy backpack! I think this is an underrated style; I know she will serve you well on your travels, congrats!


mleleigh said:


> This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.


Oh, now I really want a Modena Midi. I agree with all the comments, what a nice color contrast.

Thank you all also for the nice comments about my Diva Midi, and so happy that I have inspired at least one of you to get one of your own. I am going to go into bag withdrawal...because I got two white boxes this week!
Little Minerva screams classic MM to me, and she's definitely a keeper, or permastash as some say! She has taupe smooshy merinos leather also with beige lining like @meleigh. Though the Minerva's layout and style always appealed to me, I always thought the original size would be too big for me. This size, like my Diva Midi, feels just right! The Little Minerva is of course great on the shoulder (we all have heard how Minerva's strap is one of the most comfortable straps invented!) or even I think, in this size, as a crossbody!
The card holder is Mud Verona with tortilla lining. Adding to my growing Penelopes is a Little Penelope in chocolate Verona and of course my favorite, light blue lining.
I just cannot believe these are direct from Italy, customized handbags from a maker with so much heritage and history. Marco's prices also are cheaper than many bespoke services, particularly in the U.S. I have bought from another company and there's so much extra cost for the little details that Marco includes in his cost. I want to keep supporting him so I am planning my next purchase!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> permastash


Love this word!!  And it gets me excited about getting my red one!


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Wow, that is really a beautiful classy backpack! I think this is an underrated style; I know she will serve you well on your travels, congrats!
> 
> Oh, now I really want a Modena Midi. I agree with all the comments, what a nice color contrast.
> 
> Thank you all also for the nice comments about my Diva Midi, and so happy that I have inspired at least one of you to get one of your own. I am going to go into bag withdrawal...because I got two white boxes this week!
> Little Minerva screams classic MM to me, and she's definitely a keeper, or permastash as some say! She has taupe smooshy merinos leather also with beige lining like @meleigh. Though the Minerva's layout and style always appealed to me, I always thought the original size would be too big for me. This size, like my Diva Midi, feels just right! The Little Minerva is of course great on the shoulder (we all have heard how Minerva's strap is one of the most comfortable straps invented!) or even I think, in this size, as a crossbody!
> The card holder is Mud Verona with tortilla lining. Adding to my growing Penelopes is a Little Penelope in chocolate Verona and of course my favorite, light blue lining.
> I just cannot believe these are direct from Italy, customized handbags from a maker with so much heritage and history. Marco's prices also are cheaper than many bespoke services, particularly in the U.S. I have bought from another company and there's so much extra cost for the little details that Marco includes in his cost. I want to keep supporting him so I am planning my next purchase!
> View attachment 4763784
> View attachment 4763785
> 
> View attachment 4763786


Another incredible classic! A lot of us love Marco for his incredible colors, but I am always floored by how killer neutrals look in his insane quality leathers .


----------



## djfmn

mleleigh said:


> This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.
> 
> I am very pleased with this combination! The beige lining is nice - it does read yellow but is desaturated when you compare it to Marco’s yellow lining.
> 
> View attachment 4763729
> View attachment 4763730


I love your choice of leather and HW is stunning and the lining perfect. I cannot wait to get my midi Modena in bordeaux red verona after seeing your beauty.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Wow, that is really a beautiful classy backpack! I think this is an underrated style; I know she will serve you well on your travels, congrats!
> 
> Oh, now I really want a Modena Midi. I agree with all the comments, what a nice color contrast.
> 
> Thank you all also for the nice comments about my Diva Midi, and so happy that I have inspired at least one of you to get one of your own. I am going to go into bag withdrawal...because I got two white boxes this week!
> Little Minerva screams classic MM to me, and she's definitely a keeper, or permastash as some say! She has taupe smooshy merinos leather also with beige lining like @meleigh. Though the Minerva's layout and style always appealed to me, I always thought the original size would be too big for me. This size, like my Diva Midi, feels just right! The Little Minerva is of course great on the shoulder (we all have heard how Minerva's strap is one of the most comfortable straps invented!) or even I think, in this size, as a crossbody!
> The card holder is Mud Verona with tortilla lining. Adding to my growing Penelopes is a Little Penelope in chocolate Verona and of course my favorite, light blue lining.
> I just cannot believe these are direct from Italy, customized handbags from a maker with so much heritage and history. Marco's prices also are cheaper than many bespoke services, particularly in the U.S. I have bought from another company and there's so much extra cost for the little details that Marco includes in his cost. I want to keep supporting him so I am planning my next purchase!
> View attachment 4763784
> View attachment 4763785
> 
> View attachment 4763786


I had this identical bag but the midi Divina was too big for me. My neighbor fell in love with it and asked if she could buy it. She likes bigger bags. My daughter for my other purple midi Minerva which she loves. I am loving the size of Little Minerva. Hmm could be in my future for sure along with midi Diva.


----------



## Monaliceke

Cleda said:


> The top Zhoe is such a beautiful colourblocked combination. I can only imagine your disappointment, I would be too as the stamp is rough looking and the edge painting on the front flap was not done well. I'm surprised it was allowed to be sent out like this, there should be a visual QC process before each bag was sent out. I will not be impressed with the brand if I see someone else carrying a bag with these flaws. I view these as defects, not slight imperfections due to a handmade nature.
> 
> I really wish you had been offered a more satisfactory resolution. If I were in your shoes, I would explore having a local leather craftsman fix these issues, so that at least the bag can be used proudly, as it is truly a stunning bag.



Thank you. That’s exactly the reason why I am so disappointed as this would have been a stunning bag in my collection. You’re right, I don’t feel proud of such a “handmade” bag that comes with defects. 



Fancyfree said:


> @luxemadam, I *LOVE*  the colour-combo and choice of colour blocking on your Zhoe Legend !
> SO elegant ! Is it Octane and Amethyst?
> 
> I suspect you will receive *very *many admiring stares and compliments when you wear this bag.
> 
> I hope that you, in time, will "forget" your disappointment over the rugged printing, and maybe even eventually point it out as proof that you are actually carrying a truly hand made Italian handbag



Yes it is Octane and Amethyst. I really like the color combo but I am not happy with the workmanship, especially when the flaw is right in front of the bag. Well, whoever admires my bag will be shown the front stamp and I am sure they will notice the quality too.


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> Your bag is absolutely gorgeous. So pleased that you like your first MM purchase. I have been buying his bags for over 10 years now and every bag has been great.  I have never had a single issue and I have bought close to a 100 of his bags. The quality has been absolutely amazing and the attention to detail is excellent. I cannot find a bag at this price point that allows me to customize it to my liking with great quality Italian leather and Italian workmanship. I have yet to have a problem with my MM bags and I know if there was an actual flaw or mistake he would correct it. Enjoy your fabulous new bag. I hope you get many years of use and enjoyment.


You’re so lucky to receive the quality that you expected. Maybe it’s just my bad luck that I get low quality products as a new customer


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> You’re so lucky to receive the quality that you expected. Maybe it’s just my bad luck that I get low quality products as a new customer


I think it was just bad luck and a fluke. It happens. I have probably ordered 30 bags over a two year period and they have all been perfect.


----------



## TotinScience

luxemadam said:


> You’re so lucky to receive the quality that you expected. Maybe it’s just my bad luck that I get low quality products as a new customer


I am speaking from personal experience, but my perception of craftsmanship defects is greatly influenced by any kind of love I feel towards an item, be that a bag or something else. My very first bag from MM had small, but notable defects - namely, there was a weird stitch issue on a front flap and some slight fraying weirdness on the inside seam (that one not very visible to anyone but me). After reading so much positive feedback about the quality of MM craftsmanship, I was slightly saddened to see these issues on my very first order. That being said, I loved the bag itself so much, those small issues stopped bothering me in any way very quickly - the testament to that it being my third year and counting as a devoted MM fan. I can, however, honestly also say that there were bags in my life (not MM), where there wasn't much love to begin with, and any technical issue (which are totally valid to call out!) would further magnify it.
I know I sound like a total Captain Obvious, but my hope is that maybe this experience would not put you off MM bags, as they are worthy of love .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am speaking from personal experience, but my perception of craftsmanship defects is greatly influenced by any kind of love I feel towards an item, be that a bag or something else. My very first bag from MM had small, but notable defects - namely, there was a weird stitch issue on a front flap and some slight fraying weirdness on the inside seam (that one not very visible to anyone but me). After reading so much positive feedback about the quality of MM craftsmanship, I was slightly saddened to see these issues on my very first order. That being said, I loved the bag itself so much, those small issues stopped bothering me in any way very quickly - the testament to that it being my third year and counting as a devoted MM fan. I can, however, honestly also say that there were bags in my life (not MM), where there wasn't much love to begin with, and any technical issue (which are totally valid to call out!) would further magnify it.
> I know I sound like a total Captain Obvious, but my hope is that maybe this experience would not put you off MM bags, as they are worthy of love .


I totally agree. It would sadden me to see this have an impact on Marco's business when he has struggled so to make us all so happy and to keep the prices low for superb quality handmade Italian leather bags.  I really wish the poster would go back to Marco and tell him how unhappy she is and that she needs some resolution on this bag.  It is clear that she is most distressed by the number of posts about how unhappy she is.  And to be honest I am not a person who gets upset about these types of things, but I understand each person is different and what bothers me might not bother her and vice versa.


----------



## Aminu

luxemadam said:


> You’re so lucky to receive the quality that you expected. Maybe it’s just my bad luck that I get low quality products as a new customer


Your Zhoe Legend is absolutely stunning, truly. I hope you find a solution... My very first MM bag arrived with the wrong handles (an oversight) which Marco was quick to correct. I have since purchased several more, and the most recent one had several issues I was unhappy with and Marco remade the bag. I've also made a few mistakes that didn't work for me, but it's always possible to sell them on and buy something else, in case that's an option. These instances aside, I love the brand and all the gorgeous leathers and will continue to purchase from him in future. 
Sadly I'm not using any of them right now, only a fabric bag I can throw in the washing machine!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Theres a diva midi??????


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I had this identical bag but the midi Divina was too big for me. My neighbor fell in love with it and asked if she could buy it. She likes bigger bags. My daughter for my other purple midi Minerva which she loves. I am loving the size of Little Minerva. Hmm could be in my future for sure along with midi Diva.


I meant a midi Minerva not midi Divina that my neighbor wanted.


----------



## thedseer

dignatius said:


> There is a stellar tweed Selene Zip on eBay for a great price right now.   Selene's are too big for me or I would be all over it.  Also a purple Africa Metallic Divina (again too big for me   )



Looks like they may have already sold - that was fast! I need to keep my eye out for a tweed bag as I was sad I missed out on ordering one.


----------



## orchidmyst

thedseer said:


> Looks like they may have already sold - that was fast! I need to keep my eye out for a tweed bag as I was sad I missed out on ordering one.


A while ago, Marco had some of the black & white tweed left. You could ask if he still has enough for another bag.


----------



## lenie

thedseer said:


> Looks like they may have already sold - that was fast! I need to keep my eye out for a tweed bag as I was sad I missed out on ordering one.



I think the seller pulled these bags. I had put a bid on the black Divina and my bid was cancelled. The tweed and amethyst Africa were also gone.


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> I am speaking from personal experience, but my perception of craftsmanship defects is greatly influenced by any kind of love I feel towards an item, be that a bag or something else. My very first bag from MM had small, but notable defects - namely, there was a weird stitch issue on a front flap and some slight fraying weirdness on the inside seam (that one not very visible to anyone but me). After reading so much positive feedback about the quality of MM craftsmanship, I was slightly saddened to see these issues on my very first order. That being said, I loved the bag itself so much, those small issues stopped bothering me in any way very quickly - the testament to that it being my third year and counting as a devoted MM fan. I can, however, honestly also say that there were bags in my life (not MM), where there wasn't much love to begin with, and any technical issue (which are totally valid to call out!) would further magnify it.
> I know I sound like a total Captain Obvious, but my hope is that maybe this experience would not put you off MM bags, as they are worthy of love .



I am certainly a big fan of MM style of bags and the bespoke service. That’s why I ordered 2 bags to begin with.  Like you’ve said, I read in this forum about the quality and good feedback about MM, I am a bit disappointed about my first order too.  I will discuss with Marco to see if we could come to a solution as there are many other MM styles that I would love to have in my collection. I wouldn’t want this experience to stop me from buying MM bags.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I think it was just bad luck and a fluke. It happens. I have probably ordered 30 bags over a two year period and they have all been perfect.


I have ordered close to about 70 bags in over 10 years. I personally have never had any quality issues with an MM bag. If there was what I thought was a legitimate issue perhaps wrong lining or a strap that should have been different it was always corrected to my satisfaction. If I was not happy about something about the bag MM tried their best to ensure I was satisfied with my bag. Sometimes this meant MM took the time to educate me about how different leathers react and what the results will be between one leather vs another. Things like coatings that are more prevalent on some of the leathers that I had selected in comparison to other leathers that do not have any coating and how the bag might differ between the two leathers. MM is very reasonable to work with and cares deeply about his customers which shows in the customer service he strives to provide. As I said whenever I have what MM feels is a definite problem it has been resolved. My bags have also been perfect.


----------



## tuowei

luxemadam said:


> I am certainly a big fan of MM style of bags and the bespoke service. That’s why I ordered 2 bags to begin with.  Like you’ve said, I read in this forum about the quality and good feedback about MM, I am a bit disappointed about my first order too.  I will discuss with Marco to see if we could come to a solution as there are many other MM styles that I would love to have in my collection. I wouldn’t want this experience to stop me from buying MM bags.


You have a wonderful eye for color blocking - the Octane and Amethyst combo is stunning. I would love to see more of your bespoke orders.


----------



## christinemliu

luxemadam said:


> I am certainly a big fan of MM style of bags and the bespoke service. That’s why I ordered 2 bags to begin with.  Like you’ve said, I read in this forum about the quality and good feedback about MM, I am a bit disappointed about my first order too.  I will discuss with Marco to see if we could come to a solution as there are many other MM styles that I would love to have in my collection. I wouldn’t want this experience to stop me from buying MM bags.


Dear @luxemadam, I too hope this experience won't stop you from buying these bags. I was sorry to read that you were disappointed, but I am encouraged to read that you are communicating with Marco to hopefully come up with a good solution. I know you can tell the passion we all have here for him. I hope things work out for you! Glad we all can share our love for bags.


----------



## ajamy

luxemadam said:


> I am certainly a big fan of MM style of bags and the bespoke service. That’s why I ordered 2 bags to begin with.  Like you’ve said, I read in this forum about the quality and good feedback about MM, I am a bit disappointed about my first order too.  I will discuss with Marco to see if we could come to a solution as there are many other MM styles that I would love to have in my collection. I wouldn’t want this experience to stop me from buying MM bags.
> 
> 
> I have only one Pompei bag, a phoebe and the stamp on the front of the bag looks just like yours. Similarly the stamp inside the bag is much clearer.  I think it is the elongated font used on the outside that makes it look bad and I am a bit surprised Marco doesn’t just use the other stamp on this leather.  I bought this bag in 2018 so it’s not a new quality issue.  I have to say that it doesn’t bother me too much and I hadn’t really noticed it until now.  But a phoebe is not that expensive plus I’m not that keen on the leather and know I won’t order another in PompeI.  I am really sorry that you have had a bad experience with your choices, and hope it can be sorted for you.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> This beauty just arrived today! Modena Midi arm carry version in black Pompei with dark gunmetal hardware, beige lining, back panel slip pocket and 1.2” messenger strap.
> 
> I am very pleased with this combination! The beige lining is nice - it does read yellow but is desaturated when you compare it to Marco’s yellow lining.
> 
> View attachment 4763729
> View attachment 4763730


She’s lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

White pebbled Flora


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> White pebbled Flora


I love Floras, they are so versatile...but @tenKrat, your shoe game puts me to shame! Wow!


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

Cleda said:


> View attachment 4754580



Hi, not sure if I missed this, but what leather is the Modena behind your fiore Modena Midi? Gorgeous bags btw!


----------



## Cleda

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Hi, not sure if I missed this, but what leather is the Modena behind your fiore Modena Midi? Gorgeous bags btw!



It's a regular sized Modena in Blue Jeans Aquila Matte, I bought it preloved from the BST! I absolutely love Aquila Matte leather, it's light and has this slightly raw and rugged quality that is hard to describe.


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> White pebbled Flora
> View attachment 4765040


Oh, you are so brave to carry a white bag!  I love them, but I swear I would ruin it the first time out!


----------



## tenKrat

luxemadam said:


> Thank you all for sharing. Deep inside, I know that I am not happy with this, but since he didn’t offer me any solution, I guess he doesn’t really mind that his brand name will be displayed in this way. It’s just a pity that I was looking forward to receive this bag and it really would have been one of the most special bag that I own. But this flaw has turned it into a ”special” bag indeed, but in a negative way instead.
> 
> Anyway, I am sharing the photos of my 2 bags here. I am really disappointed with the result. They are not cheap bags after all.
> 
> View attachment 4762931
> View attachment 4762933


These bags are beautiful. Great colors on your Zhoe Legend. 

Was there a problem with either of these bags?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> Finally broke out of quarantine and finding that minerva mini is a wonderful “big bag” for me.  Grey nappa and grey Flor with marine lining. She’s been on the shelf all winter..  and looking at my packing wardrobe of black and white, I decided she was ready for a trip to Florida.  The pics do not do her justice.    Will attempt mod shots.


The marine lining is very pretty with the grey leather.


----------



## tenKrat

girliegirl said:


> Adding my first MM bag here. It arrived today! The Star backpack in black Verona. I needed a travel backpack and this is perfect!


Excellent choice of leather for your new Star. Have fun traveling with her.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> Wow, that is really a beautiful classy backpack! I think this is an underrated style; I know she will serve you well on your travels, congrats!
> 
> Oh, now I really want a Modena Midi. I agree with all the comments, what a nice color contrast.
> 
> Thank you all also for the nice comments about my Diva Midi, and so happy that I have inspired at least one of you to get one of your own. I am going to go into bag withdrawal...because I got two white boxes this week!
> Little Minerva screams classic MM to me, and she's definitely a keeper, or permastash as some say! She has taupe smooshy merinos leather also with beige lining like @meleigh. Though the Minerva's layout and style always appealed to me, I always thought the original size would be too big for me. This size, like my Diva Midi, feels just right! The Little Minerva is of course great on the shoulder (we all have heard how Minerva's strap is one of the most comfortable straps invented!) or even I think, in this size, as a crossbody!
> The card holder is Mud Verona with tortilla lining. Adding to my growing Penelopes is a Little Penelope in chocolate Verona and of course my favorite, light blue lining.
> I just cannot believe these are direct from Italy, customized handbags from a maker with so much heritage and history. Marco's prices also are cheaper than many bespoke services, particularly in the U.S. I have bought from another company and there's so much extra cost for the little details that Marco includes in his cost. I want to keep supporting him so I am planning my next purchase!
> View attachment 4763784


Your Little Minerva is perfect in merinos. The color is a wonderful neutral.


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you@tenKrat and everyone else who complimented my new MMs. Haha, you just can't stop with one MM...
So all this talk that @dramaprincess713 mentioned about Penelopes...contributed to help me decide to order a couple more Penelopes! I really will have a large Penelope family (a Penelope Messenger, a Penelope, Penelope Midis, Little Penelopes), so whenever the newest members arrive, I will have to take an updated "family" photo haha. I just am missing a Grande Penelope from my collection. Has anybody gotten theirs yet?


----------



## tenKrat

Would someone with a Tulipano/Little Tulipano post some pics of the bag from different angles, please? I need to see where the front and back panels start and end. Thank you!


----------



## Greenredapple

Another Valerie in suede. I love it so much though it's huge! Oh well, I think I just have to learn to live with it. Even with the backing it's pliable and soft but still structured. I just made a temporary purse shaper out of cardbox and then taped it. Will probably buy purse organiser at some point.

Pictured with little Valerie in Crimson Fiore, solo and with my Proenza Schouler PS1 in tobacco suede.


----------



## Kimbashop

really beautiful in the suede and the Fiore.


----------



## smile10281

Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


These are gorgeous. I love the selections you made. The linings and the leather are perfect. Enjoy your fabulous new bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


I never would have thought about croc for the Victoria midi, but it looks fabulous. (I have no creativity at all).  I do love seeing what all of you design. It is always something new and unexpected.  Both bags are lovely!


----------



## HermesHope

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.




Ooh!  I ordered the full sized Victoria in the croco and in the same colour as you! So excited to see it here and can’t wait to get mine.


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.



Wow!  Just Wow!  Sitting down, I think I may faint!  How absolutely beautiful, sheer perfection!  Both gorgeous.  I couldn’t help but notice how perfectly Marco lined up each Croco pattern to suit each individual bag style, smaller size Croco pattern on the flap & middle of Victoria, smaller size Croco pattern on the sides of the Minerva.  Now I can't wait to see my little Mia in the Prussian Blue.


----------



## smile10281

Thank you so much!!


----------



## smile10281

HermesHope said:


> Ooh!  I ordered the full sized Victoria in the croco and in the same colour as you! So excited to see it here and can’t wait to get mine.


I’m excited for you!! I thought the color was gorgeous when I first saw it online and am so pleased with how it looks in person! The leather feels really nice, too; it’s stiff enough to add structure but still pliable!


----------



## smile10281

LuvNLux said:


> Wow!  Just Wow!  Sitting down, I think I may faint!  How absolutely beautiful, sheer perfection!  Both gorgeous.  I couldn’t help but notice how perfectly Marco lined up each Croco pattern to suit each individual bag style, smaller size Croco pattern on the flap & middle of Victoria, smaller size Croco pattern on the sides of the Minerva.  Now I can't wait to see my little Mia in the Prussian Blue.


You’re so right! The alignment of the croco pattern on both bags is perfect! Please post pics of your little Mia when you receive it - I’m sure it will look gorgeous! I love seeing everyone’s MM goodies!!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> Would someone with a Tulipano/Little Tulipano post some pics of the bag from different angles, please? I need to see where the front and back panels start and end. Thank you!


@tenKrat, she lives with someone else now because as much as I loved the leather and the style, she was a little smaller for what I carry. But here are pics I had of the Little Tulipano that lived with me for a time (sorry there aren't too many angled):


----------



## christinemliu

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


@smile10281, I am ning the chorus that these are spectacular! The leather combo, the lining color contrast, and the croco come together so amazingly. Congratulations on your first order! Which one will you use first?


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> @smile10281, I am ning the chorus that these are spectacular! The leather combo, the lining color contrast, and the croco come together so amazingly. Congratulations on your first order! Which one will you use first?


Thank you!  That’s a tough call! I think the little Minerva feels ever so slightly more comfortable on my shoulder and is a little bit easier to get in and out of, so maybe that one? I like to rotate bags so I am sure both will be used soon.


----------



## Cleda

Greenredapple said:


> Another Valerie in suede. I love it so much though it's huge! Oh well, I think I just have to learn to live with it. Even with the backing it's pliable and soft but still structured. I just made a temporary purse shaper out of cardbox and then taped it. Will probably buy purse organiser at some point.
> 
> Pictured with little Valerie in Crimson Fiore, solo and with my Proenza Schouler PS1 in tobacco suede.



Ooh it looks great in suede! Does it feel huge due to the height? I have a Little Valerie which is very small to me. The Valerie doesn't look much bigger beside Little Valerie, but that could be due to the angle.


----------



## Cleda

LuvNLux said:


> Wow!  Just Wow!  Sitting down, I think I may faint!  How absolutely beautiful, sheer perfection!  Both gorgeous.  I couldn’t help but notice how perfectly Marco lined up each Croco pattern to suit each individual bag style, smaller size Croco pattern on the flap & middle of Victoria, smaller size Croco pattern on the sides of the Minerva.  Now I can't wait to see my little Mia in the Prussian Blue.



I noticed this right way too, perfect alignment and choice of placement!


----------



## Greenredapple

Cleda said:


> Ooh it looks great in suede! Does it feel huge due to the height? I have a Little Valerie which is very small to me. The Valerie doesn't look much bigger beside Little Valerie, but that could be due to the angle.



I think its the height of the bag. And the fact that I am 5.2 feet tall. If the larger size valerie would have been few centimeters shorter then it would have looked more proportionate in my opinion. I imagined the size of the handbag be more in the range of PS1 medium or even Hèrmes kelly 32. Nonetheless I am happy with my purchase.


----------



## TotinScience

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


You absolutely crushed your first order! These are stunning, and you are right, croc alignment is thoughtful and perfect! Enjoy!!


----------



## Greenredapple

Since I will be using my Valerie for school and work purposes such as carrying books, notebooks, other extra items and such so the size doesnt bother me that much. It was definitely a surprise though. Pics for reference for those who might be interested. Also posted in reference thread. Sorry for the blurry pics

The black patent satchel (the leather satchel co):

W: 35cm
H: 22cm

Valerie:
W: 32,5cm
H: 25.5cm

Little Valerie:
W: 23,5cm
H: 18cm

As you can see the black satchel looks relatively smaller due to the height and the colour even though it's wider. As for the Valeries, the contrast between the two is huge. I would warn against ordering Valerie unless it's intented as a travel/work bag and you're into big bags.


----------



## Greenredapple

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.



These croc bags are to die for. The leather adds extra oomph to the design. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait for more reveals by others coming soon.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> @tenKrat, she lives with someone else now because as much as I loved the leather and the style, she was a little smaller for what I carry. But here are pics I had of the Little Tulipano that lived with me for a time (sorry there aren't too many angled):
> View attachment 4766287
> View attachment 4766288
> View attachment 4766289
> View attachment 4766290


Thank you, Christine.


----------



## tenKrat

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


Stunning! The lining colors perfectly complement the leathers. I love the rich, saturated croco colors.


----------



## smile10281

Greenredapple said:


> Since I will be using my Valerie for school and work purposes such as carrying books, notebooks, other extra items and such so the size doesnt bother me that much. It was definitely a surprise though. Pics for reference for those who might be interested. Also posted in reference thread. Sorry for the blurry pics
> 
> The black patent satchel (the leather satchel co):
> 
> W: 35cm
> H: 22cm
> 
> Valerie:
> W: 32,5cm
> H: 25.5cm
> 
> Little Valerie:
> W: 23,5cm
> H: 18cm
> 
> As you can see the black satchel looks relatively smaller due to the height and the colour even though it's wider. As for the Valeries, the contrast between the two is huge. I would warn against ordering Valerie unless it's intented as a travel/work bag and you're into big bags.


Wow, the size difference is really remarkable with your mod shots. Glad that the larger size of the Valerie does not bother you - it looks like a great size for work/school. Can see how petite you are but I think you wear them all well! The red little Valerie is particularly adorable!


----------



## dramaprincess713

My Victoria has shipped! So excited to have my first MM on its way to me!

For reference, I ordered it in mid-February.


----------



## christinemliu

Greenredapple said:


> Since I will be using my Valerie for school and work purposes such as carrying books, notebooks, other extra items and such so the size doesnt bother me that much. It was definitely a surprise though. Pics for reference for those who might be interested. Also posted in reference thread. Sorry for the blurry pics
> 
> The black patent satchel (the leather satchel co):
> 
> W: 35cm
> H: 22cm
> 
> Valerie:
> W: 32,5cm
> H: 25.5cm
> 
> Little Valerie:
> W: 23,5cm
> H: 18cm
> 
> As you can see the black satchel looks relatively smaller due to the height and the colour even though it's wider. As for the Valeries, the contrast between the two is huge. I would warn against ordering Valerie unless it's intented as a travel/work bag and you're into big bags.


@Greenredapple, Thank you; these are really helpful to see the size comparisons. I love how you have great variety to suit your mood, purpose, and outfits! I really like this particular satchel style and shape. My Little Minerva is reminiscent of this, kind of a boxier version, and for my lifestyle, I like the ease of the exterior pockets on the Little Minerva and in general, on my bags haha. So, if you or anyone else has time to answer this question, how do you deal with undoing two straps on the satchel style? Does it bother you? That's made me hesitant to try something like Valerie. I wonder if I would find it fiddly.


----------



## Greenredapple

christinemliu said:


> @Greenredapple, Thank you; these are really helpful to see the size comparisons. I love how you have great variety to suit your mood, purpose, and outfits! I really like this particular satchel style and shape. My Little Minerva is reminiscent of this, kind of a boxier version, and for my lifestyle, I like the ease of the exterior pockets on the Little Minerva and in general, on my bags haha. So, if you or anyone else has time to answer this question, how do you deal with undoing two straps on the satchel style? Does it bother you? That's made me hesitant to try something like Valerie. I wonder if I would find it fiddly.



It's fiddly for sure. But I am used to it. I own several satchels by different brands so opening and closing them is not a problem for me. If you need to get things in and out fast then I would advise against ordering one. Opening and closing the latches require, in my case, both hands . If the bag is not stuffed then it might pose some challenges when trying to unbuckle them. Both of My Valeries are made from softer leather with backing, and despite the backing it's still pliable. Bacause of this the leather kinda sinks in because you need to push the latches. The latches used on my little Valerie feels stiffer and it's different from the  ones used in the larger version which I find easier to unbuckle. Hope this helps.


----------



## HermesHope

Just had the notification that my order from February has been shipped! Can’t wait


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> @Greenredapple, Thank you; these are really helpful to see the size comparisons. I love how you have great variety to suit your mood, purpose, and outfits! I really like this particular satchel style and shape. My Little Minerva is reminiscent of this, kind of a boxier version, and for my lifestyle, I like the ease of the exterior pockets on the Little Minerva and in general, on my bags haha. So, if you or anyone else has time to answer this question, how do you deal with undoing two straps on the satchel style? Does it bother you? That's made me hesitant to try something like Valerie. I wonder if I would find it fiddly.


I was also hesitant to go with the Valerie or Little Valerie because of the straps and someone recently had a Valerie without the straps. It was the exact change I was looking for. I cannot remember who posted it but it took me quite some time to realize it was a Valerie. I love the look of the straps but I also loved the look of the Valerie without the straps.


----------



## JenJBS

HermesHope said:


> Just had the notification that my order from February has been shipped! Can’t wait



So a four month wait time... Wow... Marco told me 7 weeks, not 16, which is well over twice as long. Can someone please reassure me these bags are worth that kind of wait?  To clarify, he said 7 weeks when I ordered the end of April, after the shop had reopened, so I'd assume he'd have known the backlog from the time he had to close the shop.


----------



## HermesHope

JenJBS said:


> So a four month wait time... Wow... Marco told me 7 weeks, not 16, which is well over twice as long. Can someone please reassure me these bags are worth that kind of wait?  To clarify, he said 7 weeks when I ordered the end of April, after the shop had reopened, so I'd assume he'd have known the backlog from the time he had to close the shop.


Nooooooo! Don’t worry. The wait was only due to closure in Italy due to lockdown. The usual wait is much less than this, I assure you.


----------



## Greenredapple

@JenJBS this is just my guessing, but I think he is slowly catching on and shortening the lead time. It seems long during promotion periods, but outside of these promotions the production moves quite swiftly. Shipping notifications announced by recent posts were placed in mid-February - end of February. My little Valerie would have taken around 8 weeks but the government imposed shutdown halted the production mid-March. I was supoosed to get my bag in first week of April. And when I got the shipping notification in 15th of May, it took Poste Italiane 3 weeks to deliver my package :/ Basically the shutdown added 6 weeks in my case.

I believe he has some sort of rough manufacturing plan in hand. He was pretty straighforward with me when he notified me of my first order being shipped while also informing when he thinks the next order will ship. I encourage you to ask him just in case.


----------



## christinemliu

Greenredapple said:


> It's fiddly for sure. But I am used to it. I own several satchels by different brands so opening and closing them is not a problem for me. If you need to get things in and out fast then I would advise against ordering one. Opening and closing the latches require, in my case, both hands . If the bag is not stuffed then it might pose some challenges when trying to unbuckle them. Both of My Valeries are made from softer leather with backing, and despite the backing it's still pliable. Bacause of this the leather kinda sinks in because you need to push the latches. The latches used on my little Valerie feels stiffer and it's different from the  ones used in the larger version which I find easier to unbuckle. Hope this helps.



Yes, @Greenredapple, thank you for your response and it does help!!! I appreciate this.



djfmn said:


> I was also hesitant to go with the Valerie or Little Valerie because of the straps and someone recently had a Valerie without the straps. It was the exact change I was looking for. I cannot remember who posted it but it took me quite some time to realize it was a Valerie. I love the look of the straps but I also loved the look of the Valerie without the straps.


Oh, @djfmn, I probably saw that too; I totally forgot you could ask not to have straps. I also was thinking about the Cassandra, a style we haven't seen posted recently.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> So a four month wait time... Wow... Marco told me 7 weeks, not 16, which is well over twice as long. Can someone please reassure me these bags are worth that kind of wait?  To clarify, he said 7 weeks when I ordered the end of April, after the shop had reopened, so I'd assume he'd have known the backlog from the time he had to close the shop.


I definitely echo what others have said about the lockdown. He was prohibited to work at all and had to close up shop entirely, so all of those Feb-March orders had to wait. I have no idea who or how many he has hired back, but I know that he had restrictions in terms of how many employees could work in the shop at once. This has definitely added to the lag time and the backup of orders. I ordered a little Valerie in February and am still waiting on it.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I definitely echo what others have said about the lockdown. He was prohibited to work at all and had to close up shop entirely, so all of those Feb-March orders had to wait. I have no idea who or how many he has hired back, but I know that he had restrictions in terms of how many employees could work in the shop at once. This has definitely added to the lag time and the backup of orders. I ordered a little Valerie in February and am still waiting on it.



I totally understand about the lockdown. But since my order was placed after the lockdown I had assumed that backlog would have been included in the 7 weeks he told me. I'm not thrilled by the 16 week wait, but it's the fact I was told 7 weeks when that wasn't accurate, that really bothers me. Dad was a pathological liar, so I am extremely sensitive to anything that seems like someone isn't telling me the complete truth. Will just have to be patient and hope the bags are worth it. Not currently planning any more MM bags, but never say never.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I totally understand about the lockdown. But since my order was placed after the lockdown I had assumed that backlog would have been included in the 7 weeks he told me. I'm not thrilled by the 16 week wait, but it's the fact I was told 7 weeks when that wasn't accurate, that really bothers me. Dad was a pathological liar, so I am extremely sensitive to anything that seems like someone isn't telling me the complete truth. Will just have to be patient and hope the bags are worth it. Not currently planning any more MM bags, but never say never.


I understand your frustration! For what it is worth, Marco has always been earnest with me, and I know he works around the clock. I wrote him about a month ago and said that he could delay the making of my bag for as long as needed until he was caught up. He wrote me back with an enthusiastic thanks, which indicated to me that he is really working to stay on top of his orders.

Definitely stay in touch with him to ask/remind him of your bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco told me recently he is getting caught up, so hopefully the wait times will be back to 6-7 weeks soon.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco told me recently he is getting caught up, so hopefully the wait times will be back to 6-7 weeks soon.


The wait times seem to have been very long since Christmas.  I have to admit when I was ordering my straw diva, I had some reservations about ordering a summer style that I may well not receive until summer was over.  I’m almost thinking of changing it.


----------



## TotinScience

The wait times definitely increased even before COVID - I may be wrong, but I think MM might have less employees now? The fastest I've ever gotten a MM bag was my very first one - I got it in less than a week (with DHL shipping AND a weekend) 3 years ago, but since then it's been steadily getting longer. That being said, as others mentioned, the workshop is most definitely working crazy hours, so it is most likely people/work ratio. I would definitely recommend checking in with Marco - he is also extremely understanding if you need a bag for a particular "deadline" (ie one of my bags was meant to be worn with my wedding dress, so there was kind of a timeline there ), as much as he can obviously without imposing on other patiently waiting customers .


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> The wait times definitely increased even before COVID - I may be wrong, but I think MM might have less employees now? The fastest I've ever gotten a MM bag was my very first one - I got it in less than a week (with DHL shipping AND a weekend) 3 years ago, but since then it's been steadily getting longer. That being said, as others mentioned, the workshop is most definitely working crazy hours, so it is most likely people/work ratio. I would definitely recommend checking in with Marco - he is also extremely understanding if you need a bag for a particular "deadline" (ie one of my bags was meant to be worn with my wedding dress, so there was kind of a timeline there ), as much as he can obviously without imposing on other patiently waiting customers .


Marco indicated to me that the delay that occurs over Nov, Dec, Jan,  times are caused by the postal delivery times getting longer because of all the packages sent during that time period. He still has the same team he had when I visited him last June. Of course there was more than likely a delay in postal times when things opened up in Italy after Covid. There was probably a huge spike in packages being shipped after everything shut down for a couple of months and businesses were trying to catch up on delivery of goods etc. He said they produce the same amount of bags every month. His goal was because they were working extra hours in the workshop after Covid to try and reduce lead times which I think he wrote in one of his newsletters if I remember correctly.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Marco indicated to me that the delay that occurs over Nov, Dec, Jan,  times are caused by the postal delivery times getting longer because of all the packages sent during that time period. He still has the same team he had when I visited him last June. Of course there was more than likely a delay in postal times when things opened up in Italy after Covid. There was probably a huge spike in packages being shipped after everything shut down for a couple of months and businesses were trying to catch up on delivery of goods etc. He said they produce the same amount of bags every month. His goal was because they were working extra hours in the workshop after Covid to try and reduce lead times which I think he wrote in one of his newsletters if I remember correctly.


That makes sense. The last one I had that I tracked took forever to leave Italy! And then it went to Germany which was strange as well.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> Marco indicated to me that the delay that occurs over Nov, Dec, Jan,  times are caused by the postal delivery times getting longer because of all the packages sent during that time period. He still has the same team he had when I visited him last June. Of course there was more than likely a delay in postal times when things opened up in Italy after Covid. There was probably a huge spike in packages being shipped after everything shut down for a couple of months and businesses were trying to catch up on delivery of goods etc. He said they produce the same amount of bags every month. His goal was because they were working extra hours in the workshop after Covid to try and reduce lead times which I think he wrote in one of his newsletters if I remember correctly.


There were definitely changes associated with shipping speed ever since MM switched to either UPS (mostly fast), or USPS (wildly inconsistent) vs a very reliable DHL. However, at least in my experience, orders did start to take longer from the time of order to the time of shipping over the past 3 years - maybe just more orders then (so same number of bag/month, but more bags total?).


----------



## Kylacove

JenJBS said:


> So a four month wait time... Wow... Marco told me 7 weeks, not 16, which is well over twice as long. Can someone please reassure me these bags are worth that kind of wait?  To clarify, he said 7 weeks when I ordered the end of April, after the shop had reopened, so I'd assume he'd have known the backlog from the time he had to close the shop.


A February order was pre lockdown and your order is after the lockdown. Apples and oranges.  Last time I ordered was given about 7 weeks lead time.


----------



## JenJBS

Kylacove said:


> A February order was pre lockdown and your order is after the lockdown. Apples and oranges.  Last time I ordered was given about 7 weeks lead time.



So was I, and it's been 8 weeks. Haven't even started on my bag. And if they are still working on February bags, they won't likely start on mine soon. They couldn't work on bags during lockdown, but could (and from comments on this forum did) accept new orders - which means they won't suddenly 'jump ahead' the number of weeks they were in lockdown.


----------



## Kylacove

Did you fax Marco to check the status of your order? If you are worried, I would. That way you have a better idea when to expect it. I also pay for UPS shipping after the post office returned an order to Marco. Much faster with tracking.


----------



## tuowei

My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait. 
I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


----------



## djfmn

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


Absolutely spectacular and stunning and amazing. Wow it is just gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## samfalstaff

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


Wowzers! This is stunning. (I also ordered a color-blocked Sabrina midi so now I'm super excited!)


----------



## tuowei

Thank you! I forgot to post my bronze Africa Juno with light gunmetal hw and marine lining. It's everything I wanted. However I was surprised by how short the staps are. On the last hole it sits on the small of my back on my 160cm frame. I tried to take a selfie wearing it to show where it sits but will need help. Curious if taller people might find it sits a bit high without modification. Possibly something people who want to order Juno should be aware of.


----------



## carterazo

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:



Stunning, just stunning!  The africa leather will soften some eventually.  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Cleda

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:



Wowww, I gasped at my screen when I saw your midi Sabrina. It's such a stunningly unique piece! I love that even the strap is colourblocked. Two limited and rare leathers put together, can't get over how well they complement each other.

Your Juno is cute! Haven't seen many of Marc's backpacks here. How is the organisation like inside?


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Would someone with a Tulipano/Little Tulipano post some pics of the bag from different angles, please? I need to see where the front and back panels start and end. Thank you!


Here are some pictures of my Tulipano in Sugarcane Glitter Pompei with White Natural Flat Calf.
If you need more, let me know.


----------



## orchidmyst

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


Your Sabrina Midi is amazing. I love the contrast of the 2 leathers and also how the shoulder strap has different leather on each side, like the bag.


----------



## tuowei

Cleda said:


> Wowww, I gasped at my screen when I saw your midi Sabrina. It's such a stunningly unique piece! I love that even the strap is colourblocked. Two limited and rare leathers put together, can't get over how well they complement each other.
> 
> Your Juno is cute! Haven't seen many of Marc's backpacks here. How is the organisation like inside?



It's standard Marco with the zipped pocket on the inside back and 2 slip pockets on the inside front (below lowest point of zip and thus not visible in photo)
Also attached is a modeling shot to show where it sits on my 160cm frame on the longest strap hole.


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Your Sabrina Midi is amazing. I love the contrast of the 2 leathers and also how the shoulder strap has different leather on each side, like the bag.


Yes, @tuowei, what a great combo. Those colors really complement each other and I think @carterazo is right, over time the Africa should soften. @orchidmyst, I totally missed the contrast on the shoulder strap. I had to go back and look at it again. Whoa!
Great purchases @tuowei!


----------



## southernbelle43

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


What a lovely Sabrina.  I have great success "massaging" leathers when I want them to soften more quickly. It doesn't hurt it to roll it up and unroll it gently.  Leather is flexible and pliable and it softens as it ages because we are picking it up, rolling the leather around, back and forth. This just hurries the process.


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> I totally understand about the lockdown. But since my order was placed after the lockdown I had assumed that backlog would have been included in the 7 weeks he told me. I'm not thrilled by the 16 week wait, but it's the fact I was told 7 weeks when that wasn't accurate, that really bothers me. Dad was a pathological liar, so I am extremely sensitive to anything that seems like someone isn't telling me the complete truth. Will just have to be patient and hope the bags are worth it. Not currently planning any more MM bags, but never say never.


Have you contacted Marco already to see when your bag will be ready? I ordered post lockdown and was told 7 weeks. At the end of this week will be week 7 and Marco told me my order will be ready to ship next week.


----------



## TotinScience

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


Super cute! Africa should soften with time


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> Have you contacted Marco already to see when your bag will be ready? I ordered post lockdown and was told 7 weeks. At the end of this week will be week 7 and Marco told me my order will be ready to ship next week.



 So you placed your order in May, and it's shipping next week?


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> So you placed your order in May, and it's shipping next week?


Yes.


----------



## Fancyfree

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:


LOVE your Sabrina, @tuowei !

I am certain there is a colourblocked Sabrina in my future, but I have been undecided over which type of leather to choose.

Actually, I have always  imagined that a stiff leather would suit the Sabrina best?!  
(Not too stiff to fold down the sides when carried as a clutch or on shoulder/cross-body strap. But I have imagined that a stiff leather would help Sabrina keep (and "showcase") the bag's cool, unique, asymmetrical diamond shape and "arm hole".)

I have never perceived Sabrina as a "drapey" bag... I am truly baffled that there should be any draping folds!
But then I have never seen a Sabrina in real life


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> Yes.



Anyone else here with a bag ordered in February, March, or April that hasn't shipped yet? Cause if a bag ordered in May is shipping next week, all ours should be shipped this week.


----------



## fashionista1984

Can someone with a Victoria take a few photos of their Victoria for me please? I’m wondering if the top around is stitched or glued. Mine is glued and peeling apart at the top seam after the first use. Wondering if it’s a combination of it being glued together and the stiffness of Africa leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

I would imagine that some bags take longer to make than others.  One worker  can probably make three Calistas in the time it would take another to make one Valerie. Some people order a bag and other small items as well,  some order two bags at a time, and some workers are faster than others.  Some want modifcations that require making a new pattern. So one cannot say that I ordered a bag on one day and you orderd a bag on another day and therefore it is a fact that mine will be shipped first.  

IMHO Marco does the best he can in estimating times, in shippng as fast as he can and in rushing through an order if someone has a time crunch like TotinScience's wedding.


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> I would imagine that some bags take longer to make than others.  One worker  can probably make three Calistas in the time it would take another to make one Valerie. Some people order a bag and other small items as well,  some order two bags at a time, and some workers are faster than others.  Some want modifcations that require making a new pattern. So one cannot say that I ordered a bag on one day and you orderd a bag on another day and therefore it is a fact that mine will be shipped first.
> 
> IMHO Marco does the best he can in estimating times, in shippng as fast as he can and in rushing through an order if someone has a time crunch like TotinScience's wedding.


Also, Marco does sometime runs in quality control problems and has to remake a bag before shipping.
There was one time that he put aside some leather for me before and somehow the leather went bad and it took some time for the reorder to come.
Marco does his best at estimating the time but you really should ask him.
He doesn't really tell us these behind the scene problems unless you ask him.
Like the Venezia leather that was once available. He said the supplier gave him a lot of problems and cancelled the leather's availability without telling him and he won't work with the supplier again.


----------



## Kimbashop

tuowei said:


> Thank you! I forgot to post my bronze Africa Juno with light gunmetal hw and marine lining. It's everything I wanted. However I was surprised by how short the staps are. On the last hole it sits on the small of my back on my 160cm frame. I tried to take a selfie wearing it to show where it sits but will need help. Curious if taller people might find it sits a bit high without modification. Possibly something people who want to order Juno should be aware of.


Both bags are beautiful but I love the backpack! What a great choice of leather.


----------



## JenJBS

orchidmyst said:


> Also, Marco does sometime runs in quality control problems and has to remake a bag before shipping.
> There was one time that he put aside some leather for me before and somehow the leather went bad and it took some time for the reorder to come.
> Marco does his best at estimating the time but you really should ask him.
> He doesn't really tell us these behind the scene problems unless you ask him.
> Like the Venezia leather that was once available. He said the supplier gave him a lot of problems and cancelled the leather's availability without telling him and he won't work with the supplier again.



The quality problems are obvious from the posts I've seen where there are issues with brand new bags... With that, my bag already taking longer than he said, and finding out bags aren't made and shipped in order... I am really regretting buying the bags, and worried what problems they will have whenever they finally arrive. Definitely no more MM bags after these.


----------



## djfmn

JenJBS said:


> The quality problems are obvious from the posts I've seen where there are issues with brand new bags... With that, my bag already taking longer than he said, and finding out bags aren't made and shipped in order... I am really regretting buying the bags, and worried what problems they will have whenever they finally arrive. Definitely no more MM bags after these.


I can only speak to my experience of having bought his bags for over 10 years now and I have only sent back one bag and there was nothing wrong with the quality. I made a mistake in the ordering process and ordered a Divina which was way too big for me. I asked him if there was any chance I could exchange it for an Aphrodite in the same purple leather. He graciously said he would exchange the bag this was within the first 3 months of him opening his own MM line. Prior to that I bought BE bags and he made them for BE. I have bought close to 70 to 80 bags and I have yet to experience a quality issue with his bags. Are there occasional quality issues yes there are but they are few and far between. If there was a serious quality issue having bought as many bags as I have bought I should have seen lots of issues and I have not. The other thing I have seen is that he always corrects any quality issue that he is responsible for. I am sorry you feel this way before you have even received your first bag. I hope this helps you feel like you have not made a mistake in purchasing from him and that you are pleasantly surprised by the quality and workmanship of the bag you receive.


----------



## JenJBS

djfmn said:


> I can only speak to my experience of having bought his bags for over 10 years now and I have only sent back one bag and there was nothing wrong with the quality. I made a mistake in the ordering process and ordered a Divina which was way too big for me. I asked him if there was any chance I could exchange it for an Aphrodite in the same purple leather. He graciously said he would exchange the bag this was within the first 3 months of him opening his own MM line. Prior to that I bought BE bags and he made them for BE. I have bought close to 70 to 80 bags and I have yet to experience a quality issue with his bags. Are there occasional quality issues yes there are but they are few and far between. If there was a serious quality issue having bought as many bags as I have bought I should have seen lots of issues and I have not. The other thing I have seen is that he always corrects any quality issue that he is responsible for. I am sorry you feel this way before you have even received your first bag. I hope this helps you feel like you have not made a mistake in purchasing from him and that you are pleasantly surprised by the quality and workmanship of the bag you receive.



One person posted a problem with their brand new bag last week. Another person posted an even more serious problem with their brand new bag this week. One issue a week doesn't sound 'occasional' or 'few and far between' to me... I'd honestly rather Marco just tell us the bags will take more time than rush them and have these quality issues. I'm going to leave this tread for a bit. Every time I get on it just leaves me more frustrated and worried.


----------



## christinemliu

My Little Minerva is all packed up and ready to go...uh...well, maybe for a car ride for some fresh air this weekend? . The leather smells so good, feels so soft, and I keep admiring the pleats on the side. Does anyone else pet their bag once in awhile? No? Just me? But she's so obedient, keeping me company here...



And I really want more chocolate Verona...


----------



## Coastal jewel

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my first order! So excited! Little Minerva in Prussian blue croco with dark blue nappa for the side panels and strap and Victoria midi in grape croco with carmin nappa trim. Linings are lilac and light pink, respectively.


Oh my... those are both lovely!


----------



## Coastal jewel

just doing a little catch up.. so many lovely reveals.  Jen.. I am sorry your wait is so long.. my advice is to reach out to Marco.  He has always gotten back with me in a timely basis.  
First... I have to say that I found MM through this message board when he first opened. I was not a purse person.  I want to buy one NICE purse.  About 30 or so later, I have to say that I love the process.  I love to be able to customize my very own creation.. truly.  Marco knows I like shorter straps; he is able to help me when I dither.. and that's quite often.  And the lovely ladies here have been great. The biggest mistakes I make is picking a leather that is not "me" or a style that is not "me".    I was a bit overwhelmed when I received by minerva mini in grey nappa and flor.  I am a smooshly leather, casual girl.. and my thought was "oh.. sh..." did I make a mistake?  This has flowers and nappa?   And she sat in the closet.  Then I realized she perfect in the summer.. Perfect.. just perfect.  Not too "much".  And to carry that baby on my arm, knowing it was handmade for me.  Priceless.. ( and  under $400 US)


----------



## Cleda

First time I ordered from Marco, I was also a little anxious and worried. I have never had to wait weeks or months for such a large purchase before. So I can imagine how Jen is feeling. The recent quality issues doesn't help. I do hope your order will eventually be worth the wait!

I had an issue with my first bag too, the end of one strap has no edge paint and was just raw edge. It didn't bother me greatly though, as much as I would have been bothered by @luxemadam's issues. I think each person has a different definition of 'handmade quality' versus 'defects/ flaws'. Anyway, Marco sent a generous amount of carefully packed bottle of edge paint with my next order and told me how to paint it on so I fixed it myself quite easily. Besides that, everything else has been perfect and my experience working with Marco on customising stuff to my preference has been fantastic.

So as of now, I am still a happy spokesperson who will continue recommending MM to people I know, but I am also keeping an eye on the quality issues (hopefully no more). I hope everyone will be comfortable discussing the brand here, both compliments and issues.


----------



## ajamy

fashionista1984 said:


> Can someone with a Victoria take a few photos of their Victoria for me please? I’m wondering if the top around is stitched or glued. Mine is glued and peeling apart at the top seam after the first use. Wondering if it’s a combination of it being glued together and the stiffness of Africa leather.
> 
> View attachment 4769108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769109


I have 5 midi Victorias and they are all stitched, same with my Muses which have similar folded tops.  They are in a variety of different leathers.


----------



## fashionista1984

ajamy said:


> I have 5 midi Victorias and they are all stitched, same with my Muses which have similar folded tops.  They are in a variety of different leathers.



I took some close up photos. Looks like this area got skipped over during production as I don’t even see stitch holes and you can see where it got skipped. I sent them to Marco.

I’ve posted his initial response here and edited out any personal information. He said this usually will happen when loaded up with heavy items but this happened right at beginning of first use when I went to unbutton it and I don’t put much in my bags. He suggested I take to a cobbler to fix it but due to COVID mine is still closed and not open for business. I will take it though when the cobbler reopens. He also offered to help offset the cost for repair at my cobbler.


----------



## TotinScience

JenJBS said:


> One person posted a problem with their brand new bag last week. Another person posted an even more serious problem with their brand new bag this week. One issue a week doesn't sound 'occasional' or 'few and far between' to me... I'd honestly rather Marco just tell us the bags will take more time than rush them and have these quality issues. I'm going to leave this tread for a bit. Every time I get on it just leaves me more frustrated and worried.


Really sorry you are feeling this way. In my experience, there were very minor issues with the quality of Marco's bags that I bought and sold a fair share of over the past three years, AND I got my mom into MM which she now loves and prefers over most brand name bags. IMO, leathers that MM has might be only second to (and even that is not always the case) the most premier designers in terms of quality and durability, since he has established relationships with tanneries himself, no middlemen. If you don't enjoy your bags when they arrive, that would be a lesson learned and even perhaps remedied via a resell or gifting. But until then, do have hope, there is a reason this thread is 6 years old and 2200+ pages long.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> The quality problems are obvious from the posts I've seen where there are issues with brand new bags... With that, my bag already taking longer than he said, and finding out bags aren't made and shipped in order... I am really regretting buying the bags, and worried what problems they will have whenever they finally arrive. Definitely no more MM bags after these.


When I bought my first Massaccesi bag I started a conversation with Marco about leather and making handbags and here is what I learned.  

He comes from several generations of leather craftsmen and has worked in this art form all of his life.  Before he started his own business he worked for other handbag companies. He told me that over the years he saw the "premier" designers hiring cheaper and cheaper labor and using lower grade leathers in order to keep their profits up. (The current Covid 19 crisis made that abundantly clear when it was brought to light that 1000's of workers from China were going into Italy for work because they would work for less than local workers).  At the same time the companies kept raising prices.  This bothered him greatly, so he opened his own business and hired a few leather workers and paid them a decent wage.  His goal is to make good quality bags using the best leather that he personally chooses and at the same time keep the prices down to a reasonable level.  He has accomplished this. That is why I keep coming back to him after playing around in other brands. That plus the fact that supporting these smaller independent companies is one of my goals. 

I do hope when you get your first bag, you will love it. You are making a decision before it is even in your hands.  Whatever happens, good luck!


----------



## fashionista1984

Does anyone know the limit for avoiding duties in USA? I just got hit with a $108 charge from UPS for two bags totaling 960 euro. This has never happened before so I’m wondering if there was a change to the maximum threshold due to covid. Also as a warning to others in the USA you may want to not combine shipping for multiple bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

fashionista1984 said:


> Does anyone know the limit for avoiding duties in USA? I just got hit with a $108 charge from UPS for two bags totaling 960 euro. This has never happened before so I’m wondering if there was a change to the maximum threshold due to covid. Also as a warning to others in the USA you may want to not combine shipping for multiple bags.
> 
> View attachment 4770368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770369


I think it is still $800.


----------



## fashionista1984

southernbelle43 said:


> I think it is still $800.



thank you! I must have never had such a large $ order ship together before. Good to know for the future


----------



## Cleda

fashionista1984 said:


> I took some close up photos. Looks like this area got skipped over during production as I don’t even see stitch holes and you can see where it got skipped. I sent them to Marco.
> 
> I’ve posted his initial response here and edited out any personal information. He said this usually will happen when loaded up with heavy items but this happened right at beginning of first use when I went to unbutton it and I don’t put much in my bags. He suggested I take to a cobbler to fix it but due to COVID mine is still closed and not open for business. I will take it though when the cobbler reopens. He also offered to help offset the cost for repair at my cobbler.
> 
> View attachment 4770133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770141



Hope you can get it fixed soon! Seeing your close-up shot of Purple Africa made me dig my Penelope out to admire. I really love this metallic shade of purple.

I don't have an MM bag with snap buttons so far, and I'm kinda impressed that even the snap buttons have Made in Italy stamped on it.


----------



## Fancyfree

fashionista1984 said:


> I took some close up photos. Looks like this area got skipped over during production as I don’t even see stitch holes and you can see where it got skipped. I sent them to Marco.
> 
> I’ve posted his initial response here and edited out any personal information. He said this usually will happen when loaded up with heavy items but this happened right at beginning of first use when I went to unbutton it and I don’t put much in my bags. He suggested I take to a cobbler to fix it but due to COVID mine is still closed and not open for business. I will take it though when the cobbler reopens. He also offered to help offset the cost for repair at my cobbler.
> 
> View attachment 4770133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770141


I've seen this problem occur with both bags, clothes and shoes,- one of the layers of leather or fabric not being "caught" by the seam. And a cobbler will easily fix this. I would, however,

1) Ask the cobbler to do the extra seam with you present and watching ( to ensure that the job is not passed on to an inexperienced assistant or done in a hurry)
2) Ask Marco to send you some of the thread used on your bag. A different thread, even in the same colour, will potentially stand out.


----------



## TotinScience

My little love, amethyst Verona Siena midi on a quick work trip. I used to think light gunmetal hw was too close in color to silver to make a difference, but it is definitely it’s own and very lovely tone that adds elegance to a bag!


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> My little love, amethyst Verona Siena midi on a quick work trip. I used to think light gunmetal hw was too close in color to silver to make a difference, but it is definitely it’s own and very lovely tone that adds elegance to a bag!


Yes, same here! I actually was thinking the other day that Marco's light gunmetal hardware has surpassed my love for silver. It's definitely elegant, yet classy and just a rich color. Really enhances the bag.
So this next part is not directed at anyone or meant to be negative. I just wanted to explain why I keep buying Massaccesi.
From my personal experience, the bespoke process really does take some adjustment and learning to enjoy. Usually, we're used to instant purchases and being able to see and enjoy the item right away. But I find there's so much fun to be found. Isn't it neat to choose exactly what you want. Then there is the education before you purchase and even after your purchase arrives. I learned and am still learning so much about leather, color matching, what kind of style I need, what features I like, etc. It's really a journey, since both needs change over time and exploring what I like. This is part of the joy buying from Marco brings.
Is every bag perfect? I don't know if there is such a thing as a perfect bag, especially when they are individually made. But from what I have purchased, there was only 1 item out of 30 that I received where I noticed an issue. And yes, sometimes I realized I got it wrong in my choice.
So then why do I buy MM? The opportunity to custom your own item, the joy and fun this process brings, the quality received, the very reasonable prices (including shipping with amazing packaging, from Italy!), the wonderful service Marco gives (sometimes with a virtual big hug!), and actually, this community here plays a factor too. It was the enthusiasm on this thread that impressed me first, before I ever touched something made by MM. Thank you everyone!


----------



## fashionista1984

Fancyfree said:


> I've seen this problem occur with both bags, clothes and shoes,- one of the layers of leather or fabric not being "caught" by the seam. And a cobbler will easily fix this. I would, however,
> 
> 1) Ask the cobbler to do the extra seam with you present and watching ( to ensure that the job is not passed on to an inexperienced assistant or done in a hurry)
> 2) Ask Marco to send you some of the thread used on your bag. A different thread, even in the same colour, will potentially stand out.



Thank you very much. Asking for the same thread is wonderful advice! I will do that and I will ask if I can be present when my cobbler

I will be honest, I was hesitant to post here at first because I know how protective we can be of MM, especially after we almost lost him once when he had to announce going out of business.

In the past, I probably would’ve had a discussion with him directly instead of posting here about issues. However, knowing how back logged he is, I also didn’t want to bother him with 150 emails going back and forth looking for a solution I felt 100% comfortable with.

I am very glad this thread is a place where open discussion is welcome and am appreciative of the help some of you continuously offer.


----------



## anabg

Hello. I have been out of the loop for a while.  I might be eyeing a new bag. Anything new in terms of leathers? Is Pompeii still around?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My little love, amethyst Verona Siena midi on a quick work trip. I used to think light gunmetal hw was too close in color to silver to make a difference, but it is definitely it’s own and very lovely tone that adds elegance to a bag!
> 
> View attachment 4770850


You photo shows why Verona is my absolute favorite. I love the feel and the texture that shows up so well in this shot. I am getting more excited about getting my berry red Verona Little Minerva now, although I just ordered it so it will be a while for it to come.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> Here are some pictures of my Tulipano in Sugarcane Glitter Pompei with White Natural Flat Calf.
> If you need more, let me know.
> 
> View attachment 4768798
> 
> View attachment 4768799
> 
> View attachment 4768800
> 
> View attachment 4768801
> 
> View attachment 4768802


Thank you, @orchidmyst. The third photo was most helpful.


----------



## Greenredapple

Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.

While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done over the years doesn't mean that mistakes can't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.

Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should keep in mind to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.

Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.

We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi artisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed here. And remember for some, it's their first bag. By mid-April, I was frutrated and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I received my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.

Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.


----------



## tenKrat

I hope that the negative issues with two new bags recently posted on this thread do not dissuade newcomers to try the brand or dissuade newer MM customers from making future purchases. All of the MM bags I have ordered either met or even exceeded my expectations. Although, there was just one "defect" in one bag, which was a missing zipper pull for the interior zipper pocket. Marco immediately mailed a zipper pull to me. Everything else about the bag was fine.

The quality of MM bags that I have purchased for the last six years has been consistently excellent. MM's track record beats Louis Vuitton's, in my personal experience. Three of the LVs I bought were recalled due to major quality issues. To me, the two recent issues with MM bags are minor in comparison, but I understand that everyone has different perceptions of what is a minor versus a major defect. 

Occasionally over the years, several members here have posted about problems with their bags. In almost all cases, they have testified that Marco was attentive and resolved them quickly. Those same members are still here purchasing MM bags. I hope the members who are disappointed get resolutions that are satisfactory to them.


----------



## southernbelle43

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have more critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done for several years now doesn't mean that mistakes don't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should remember to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi aartisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed. And remember for some, it's their first bag. I was frustrated by mid-april and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I receive my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.


Not offended. You make some valid points.


----------



## fashionista1984

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have more critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done for several years now doesn't mean that mistakes don't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should remember to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi aartisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed. And remember for some, it's their first bag. I was frustrated by mid-april and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I receive my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.



Very well said. I have seen that pattern as well.


----------



## djfmn

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done over the years doesn't mean that mistakes can't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should keep in mind to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi artisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed here. And remember for some, it's their first bag. By mid-April, I was frutrated and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I received my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.


Not at all very well put. I think constructive criticism is always healthy. I agree that with a handmade bag there is always a chance that mistakes can happen and there will be glitches. As you said everyone is entitled to their opinion and if they are satisfied or unhappy with their purchase. It is what makes us individuals. As I mentioned in my post my experience in all the years I have purchased MM bags has been positive. Have mistakes been made yes there have been but for me the way they are handled is the important factor. Are they corrected to my satisfaction if they are I then feel I am getting good customer service. Yes there will be mistakes and glitches how they are corrected is key to my continued support of a brand. I am always open to reading posts good and bad and everything in between. As long as the criticism is constructive and we give MM the opportunity to correct the issue I think all discussion is healthy. I have learned a lot from posts by ladies pointing out issues that I might have overlooked and not seen on a bag from MM in a specific style or leather. It is a great place to learn from each other and get opinions on styles and leathers.


----------



## orchidmyst

anabg said:


> Hello. I have been out of the loop for a while.  I might be eyeing a new bag. Anything new in terms of leathers? Is Pompeii still around?


Hi, Marco has made a list of the available leathers on his website now. Pompei is still around, in many colors.








						Leathers | Massaccesi
					

MASSACCESI - Leather selection




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				



There has been some limited edition leathers recently (Africa leather and straw) and he put the information on the Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags/) and through his newsletter.
I suggest subscribing to his newsletter as it's nice to look at even if you're not ordering.
You can do this on the homepage of his website (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/)


----------



## JenJBS

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done over the years doesn't mean that mistakes can't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should keep in mind to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi artisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed here. And remember for some, it's their first bag. By mid-April, I was frutrated and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I received my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.




And within just a couple hours you get a couple defensive posts that prove your point... Sigh...


----------



## TotinScience

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done over the years doesn't mean that mistakes can't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should keep in mind to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi artisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed here. And remember for some, it's their first bag. By mid-April, I was frutrated and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I received my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.


You bring up really good points- folks should definitely feel comfortable sharing their feedback on the brand, and constructive criticism should be appreciated just as much as enthusiastic praise. There was a time a few years back when the brand suffered some glitches in production due to an obvious communication issue between the workshop and an individual who was processing customer’s orders at the time. As we all shared our concerns here, we knew it was definitely a pattern and not just a single instance. Since then, Marco has been handling order processing himself, probably much to the detriment of his own time, but now there is a direct line of communication with him.


----------



## orchidmyst

tenKrat said:


> Thank you, @orchidmyst. The third photo was most helpful.


You're welcome.
I thought you would have wanted to look at the inside of the bag.
Most of my Tulipano bags are in Pompei and I have one in Verona, which is significantly heavier because for the outer shell Marco kept the Verona very thick to maintain it's shape. For the Little Tulipano, I don't think this weight difference would be that signficant though.
What leather were you interested in and are you thinking about the larger or little Tulipano? 
This isn't a very popular style (obvious when it's not on the website anymore) so I'm happy to hear someone else's interest in it.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> Not at all very well put. I think constructive criticism is always healthy. I agree that with a handmade bag there is always a chance that mistakes can happen and there will be glitches. As you said everyone is entitled to their opinion and if they are satisfied or unhappy with their purchase. It is what makes us individuals. As I mentioned in my post my experience in all the years I have purchased MM bags has been positive. Have mistakes been made yes there have been but for me the way they are handled is the important factor. Are they corrected to my satisfaction if they are I then feel I am getting good customer service. Yes there will be mistakes and glitches how they are corrected is key to my continued support of a brand. I am always open to reading posts good and bad and everything in between. As long as the criticism is constructive and we give MM the opportunity to correct the issue I think all discussion is healthy. I have learned a lot from posts by ladies pointing out issues that I might have overlooked and not seen on a bag from MM in a specific style or leather. It is a great place to learn from each other and get opinions on styles and leathers.


In reading this post again my first sentence might have not been clear how I stated it.  I should have added a comma
Not at all, very well put or very well stated. My grammar is all wrong and what I was trying to say is that I thought it was very well stated. @Greenredapple  My apologies I was letting you know that your post was very well written and your message very good and very constructive. Of course I blew it by how the first sentence was written. That was not my intention at all I was in support of your post. I can see based on the incorrect grammar in the first sentence it is not clear.


----------



## Greenredapple

djfmn said:


> In reading this post again my first sentence might have not been clear how I stated it.  I should have added a comma
> Not at all, very well put or very well stated. My grammar is all wrong and what I was trying to say is that I thought it was very well stated. @Greenredapple  My apologies I was letting you know that your post was very well written and your message very good and very constructive. Of course I blew it by how the first sentence was written. That was not my intention at all I was in support of your post. I can see based on the incorrect grammar in the first sentence it is not clear.



Hey no worries, you'r reply was well articulated with very good points. There is no need to apologise. 

Confession. Well many of you might have already noticed. English is not my first language, so grammar is my weak point. Expect typos and weird tenses. Just to name a few.


----------



## anabg

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, Marco has made a list of the available leathers on his website now. Pompei is still around, in many colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leathers | Massaccesi
> 
> 
> MASSACCESI - Leather selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been some limited edition leathers recently (Africa leather and straw) and he put the information on the Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/massaccesi.handbags/) and through his newsletter.
> I suggest subscribing to his newsletter as it's nice to look at even if you're not ordering.
> You can do this on the homepage of his website (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/)



Thanks for your reply.  I have spent the last hour or so browsing his website. I see a 7 week lead time now. Oh well. It’s worth it.  I subscribe to his newsletter but maybe his emails are going to my junk folder. I haven’t seen one in a while.


----------



## fashionista1984

Just an FYI, I know some were interested in the tweed leather Selene that was on Ebay. It’s mine and I’ve relisted them. Nothing is wrong with any MM bags I have listed, I am just ready to move on from MM and explore new brands. Feel free to contact me on BST as well to discuss, but I will only be selling through official selling platforms. xoxo


----------



## tenKrat

JenJBS said:


> And within just a couple hours you get a couple defensive posts that prove your point... Sigh...


I assume that one of these posts you refer to is mine since it came shortly after Greenredapple’s. Defensiveness is what YOU interpreted in my post. It stated FACTS about my experience with MM. It’s apparent to me that you stand by your snap judgment that MM is fraught with poor quality and bad customer care issues (it is not),  BEFORE you have even received your first MM bag. Disregard any and all positive comments that other members here have made.


----------



## Greenredapple

I was thinking of ordering something in dark taupe verona leather later this year. Wondering if any of you own bags in this type of leather and colour? How similar is the colour to Hèrmes etoupe? I would appreciate if you could post pics of your handbag. I have trouble with search function today


----------



## djfmn

Greenredapple said:


> I was thinking of ordering something in dark taupe verona leather later this year. Wondering if any of you own bags in this type of leather and colour? How similar is the colour to Hèrmes etoupe? I would appreciate if you could post pics of your handbag. I have trouble with search function today


I do not have any verona but there are lots of ladies who do. I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
This is @orchidmyst dark taupe verona bag on the Massaccesi reference thread. I hope she doesnt mind me reposting it here for you to see.


----------



## TotinScience

fashionista1984 said:


> Just an FYI, I know some were interested in the tweed leather Selene that was on Ebay. It’s mine and I’ve relisted them. Nothing is wrong with any MM bags I have listed, I am just ready to move on from MM and explore new brands. Feel free to contact me on BST as well to discuss, but I will only be selling through official selling platforms. xoxo


If you don't mind sharing, what other brands are you excited about these days?


----------



## Greenredapple

djfmn said:


> I do not have any verona but there are lots of ladies who do. I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> This is @orchidmyst dark taupe verona bag on the Massaccesi reference thread. I hope she doesnt mind me reposting it here for you to see.
> View attachment 4771926



Thanks. It looks like a great neutral that changes in different lighnings.


----------



## lenie

fashionista1984 said:


> Just an FYI, I know some were interested in the tweed leather Selene that was on Ebay. It’s mine and I’ve relisted them. Nothing is wrong with any MM bags I have listed, I am just ready to move on from MM and explore new brands. Feel free to contact me on BST as well to discuss, but I will only be selling through official selling platforms. xoxo


Sent you a message on TPF.


----------



## fashionista1984

TotinScience said:


> If you don't mind sharing, what other brands are you excited about these days?



Of course! I wasn’t sure if this was the right place to talk about other brands? I don’t want to upset anyone. Don’t get me wrong, I love MM, I just have a wandering eye 

I am waiting on 2 Behno bags, 1 Deadly Ponies bag. Behno really appeals to me as it is an Indian brand and ethically sustainable and considering the average annual per capita income in India is $1600, and I am Indian, I like I can give back while supporting my love for handbags. They also look beautifully made.

I am also a long time customer of Opelle Creative and her newer style, the Roberta Hobo in Shrunken Lamb is appealing to me. I also love GiGi  New York as they’re made right here in NYC. For mainstream bags, I am interested in the Tory Burch Lee Radizwill Double Bag and a Coach Rogue.


----------



## christinemliu

Brief note @fashionista1984 , (by the way, I am not sure if I mentioned it, but congratulations on your newborn!), if you do end up purchasing a Coach Rogue, they can be quite heavy! I used to own one. But, probably you know this already, sorry if you do!

@Greenredapple, and just like that...after seeing the picture...I want something in dark taupe Verona too haha. I think I am just on a Verona roll now. I received a Little Penelope in chocolate Verona and I love it. I don't have many items in Verona.


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> I assume that one of these posts you refer to is mine since it came shortly after Greenredapple’s. Defensiveness is what YOU interpreted in my post. It stated FACTS about my experience with MM. It’s apparent to me that you stand by your snap judgment that MM is fraught with poor quality and bad customer care issues (it is not),  BEFORE you have even received your first MM bag. Disregard any and all positive comments that other members here have made.



That two people in two weeks have posted quality issues is also a FACT. And since I don't yet have any bags from him, the posts I see here are all I have to go on. My interactions directly with Marco have been lovely. Interactions here on the thread, less so. I am not disregarding the good things said about MM bags, but I'm also not disregarding the more critical things said - or the way anyone saying anything less than 100% positive about Marco gets shouted down by glowing review posts, seemingly in an attempt to make sure any critical remarks get buried as quickly as possible. In the Chanel Forum, good and bad things about Chanel are said. In the BV Forum, good and bad things about BV are said. That doesn't seem to be allowed on this thread. I'm simply interested in balanced opinions about a brand, and this thread seems heavily weighted to one side.


----------



## tenKrat

JenJBS said:


> That two people in two weeks have posted quality issues is also a FACT. And since I don't yet have any bags from him, the posts I see here are all I have to go on. My interactions directly with Marco have been lovely. Interactions here on the thread, less so. I am not disregarding the good things said about MM bags, but I'm also not disregarding the more critical things said - or the way anyone saying anything less than 100% positive about Marco gets shouted down by glowing review posts, seemingly in an attempt to make sure any critical remarks get buried as quickly as possible. In the Chanel Forum, good and bad things about Chanel are said. In the BV Forum, good and bad things about BV are said. That doesn't seem to be allowed on this thread. I'm simply interested in balanced opinions about a brand, and this thread seems heavily weighted to one side.


Fair enough...I made my point, and your point is well taken. Truce.


----------



## tenKrat

orchidmyst said:


> You're welcome.
> I thought you would have wanted to look at the inside of the bag.
> Most of my Tulipano bags are in Pompei and I have one in Verona, which is significantly heavier because for the outer shell Marco kept the Verona very thick to maintain it's shape. For the Little Tulipano, I don't think this weight difference would be that signficant though.
> What leather were you interested in and are you thinking about the larger or little Tulipano?
> This isn't a very popular style (obvious when it's not on the website anymore) so I'm happy to hear someone else's interest in it.


I asked for more photos on my MIL’s behalf. I helped her select two colors and their placements on a Little Tulipano she ordered.


----------



## fashionista1984

christinemliu said:


> Brief note @fashionista1984 , (by the way, I am not sure if I mentioned it, but congratulations on your newborn!), if you do end up purchasing a Coach Rogue, they can be quite heavy! I used to own one. But, probably you know this already, sorry if you do!



I have heard this. I was thinking of the 25 for this reason. What size did you own? 




JenJBS said:


> That two people in two weeks have posted quality issues is also a FACT. And since I don't yet have any bags from him, the posts I see here are all I have to go on. My interactions directly with Marco have been lovely. Interactions here on the thread, less so. I am not disregarding the good things said about MM bags, but I'm also not disregarding the more critical things said - or the way anyone saying anything less than 100% positive about Marco gets shouted down by glowing review posts, seemingly in an attempt to make sure any critical remarks get buried as quickly as possible. In the Chanel Forum, good and bad things about Chanel are said. In the BV Forum, good and bad things about BV are said. That doesn't seem to be allowed on this thread. I'm simply interested in balanced opinions about a brand, and this thread seems heavily weighted to one side.



Jen, I’m sorry you and luxemadam have been met with such hostility here simply for pointing out flaws anyone would reasonably be unhappy with - whether it’s in the bag received or in the ordering process. I think this should be a learning experience for MM and this small community. There’s this constant fear that posting anything perceived to be negative will deter new buyers, but you and luxemadam are indeed the new buyers needed who I would assume would not purchase again and it is not because of the bags but rather because of this experience here putting a sour taste in your mouth. If I am mistaken, I am sorry.


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> Fair enough...I made my point, and your point is well taken. Truce.



Truce.


----------



## smile10281

fashionista1984 said:


> I have heard this. I was thinking of the 25 for this reason. What size did you own?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen, I’m sorry you and luxemadam have been met with such hostility here simply for pointing out flaws anyone would reasonably be unhappy with - whether it’s in the bag received or in the ordering process. I think this should be a learning experience for MM and this small community. There’s this constant fear that posting anything perceived to be negative will deter new buyers, but you and luxemadam are indeed the new buyers needed who I would assume would not purchase again and it is not because of the bags but rather because of this experience here putting a sour taste in your mouth. If I am mistaken, I am sorry.


I second what @christinemliu said about the Rogue being heavy. That being said, I still own 2 in the regular size (30, I think?) and 1 in the 25. I find the 25 to be a nice compromise because it’s lighter but still spacious enough to fit essentials. I found the regular size more useful in winter when I wanted to carry more things, like a scarf/hat/mittens. Sorry, I know this is an MM thread! I think there are at least a few threads if not more dedicated to the Rogue in the Coach forum. In any case, they’re nice bags!  Glad to learn about the other brands and styles that interest you!


----------



## christinemliu

fashionista1984 said:


> I have heard this. I was thinking of the 25 for this reason. What size did you own?


Yes, like @*smile10281*, I apologize and don't want to take over this thread with Coach Rogue talk, but will just quickly answer @fashionista1984's question. I owned the Coach 25, which usually weighs around 2.2 lbs empty. It felt heavy on my shoulder when crossbody.


----------



## samfalstaff

fashionista1984 said:


> Of course! I wasn’t sure if this was the right place to talk about other brands? I don’t want to upset anyone. Don’t get me wrong, I love MM, I just have a wandering eye
> 
> I am waiting on 2 Behno bags, 1 Deadly Ponies bag. Behno really appeals to me as it is an Indian brand and ethically sustainable and considering the average annual per capita income in India is $1600, and I am Indian, I like I can give back while supporting my love for handbags. They also look beautifully made.
> 
> I am also a long time customer of Opelle Creative and her newer style, the Roberta Hobo in Shrunken Lamb is appealing to me. I also love GiGi  New York as they’re made right here in NYC. For mainstream bags, I am interested in the Tory Burch Lee Radizwill Double Bag and a Coach Rogue.


Which Deadly Ponies bag? I have a Rogue (1st gen) and the Tory Burch Radizwill Double Bag. They are both great bags. 

And now back to MM...


djfmn said:


> I do not have any verona but there are lots of ladies who do. I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Modena.
> This is @orchidmyst dark taupe verona bag on the Massaccesi reference thread. I hope she doesnt mind me reposting it here for you to see.
> View attachment 4771926


That bordeaux verona midi Modena sounds divine! I have a Sabrina coming some day but really want to add a midi Modena too. Did you get a contrasting interior for the pockets?


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> Which Deadly Ponies bag? I have a Rogue (1st gen) and the Tory Burch Radizwill Double Bag. They are both great bags.
> 
> And now back to MM...
> 
> That bordeaux verona midi Modena sounds divine! I have a Sabrina coming some day but really want to add a midi Modena too. Did you get a contrasting interior for the pockets?


Do you mean a contrasting lining? If that is what you are asking yes I did but I cannot remember which one I went with either blue or pink. I went back and checked I went with light blue lining.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> Do you mean a contrasting lining? If that is what you are asking yes I did but I cannot remember which one I went with either blue or pink. I went back and checked I went with light blue lining.


Yes, that's what I meant. Good choice!


----------



## anitalilac

Greenredapple said:


> Hey all. I don't want to drag this further than necessary, and what I am about to write is not meant to stir drama in this thread. This is a general post written to express my thoughts and not targeted toward any particular member.  I just felt like I had to write this.
> 
> While it's heartwarming to see how devoted Massaccesi customers are, how keen all of you are supporting an indie designer like Marco, who champions and practises quality made in Italy in its truest fashion, and on top of that provides excellent customer and bespoke services, I think it's still important for us, tpf members to be able to have critical discussion from time to time. I know you mean well, by praising the quality of Massaccesi, and obviously I think there is truth behind it, and many of you has attested yourself in the many posts written over the years. I am myself satisfied with Marco's work. Still the good work that the Massaccesi team has done over the years doesn't mean that mistakes can't happen. Handmade does not equal flawlessness. It means that the bag was crafted and assembled by a human with the assistance of tools and machines so occasional glitches in quality do happen.
> 
> Whenever there is a post written in a more critical tone, several defense- like posts follows. I think we should keep in mind to allow each member, each customer to decide whether they are safistied or unhappy with the final result and the quality of their bespoke bag.
> 
> Again we are all allowed to express our own views, give advice and share our positive experiences. It's reassuring and very kind of you all to offer your help. I myself have benefited greatly from them.
> 
> We are living in strange times, in the middle of covid-19. I know the Massaccesi artisans are overworked and tired, and I salute them for their hard work. But if there is unsatisfactory feeling lingering regarding waiting time or quality, then we should allow them to be expressed here. And remember for some, it's their first bag. By mid-April, I was frutrated and tired of waiting for my first bag, but was too afraid to express anything negative here. When I received my first bag, the wow factor was initially a little bit dull to be honest. I ended loving the bag after some thinking, but again I can only speak for myself. Others might feel differently with their bags and that's okay.
> 
> Just my thoughts. I hope you can make sense from my messy post. And I hope my post did not offend anybody here.


Well said. This is what bothers me about this thread. 
Anyway For those who are not happy and need to ask our opinions, please don't hesitate to discuss here. I hope you won't feel alienated because you don't share the same wowness like some of us.


----------



## fashionista1984

samfalstaff said:


> Which Deadly Ponies bag? I have a Rogue (1st gen) and the Tory Burch Radizwill Double Bag. They are both great bags.
> 
> And now back to MM...



I bought the DP from you yesterday! The username tipped me off!  I will pm you to discuss the TB and Coach as I don’t want to go too off topic here.


----------



## samfalstaff

fashionista1984 said:


> I bought the DP from you yesterday! The username tipped me off!  I will pm you to discuss the TB and Coach as I don’t want to go too off topic here.


Oh! How funny! Sounds good.


----------



## HermesHope

My new bag has just arrived!!! Eek! I’m so excited. I will take photos later and post them here and on my blog this evening.


----------



## HermesHope

Oh, all right, here’s a teaser!


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Oh, all right, here’s a teaser!
> 
> View attachment 4772669


Wow, need to see the rest of this!!!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

fashionista1984 said:


> I took some close up photos. Looks like this area got skipped over during production as I don’t even see stitch holes and you can see where it got skipped. I sent them to Marco.
> 
> I’ve posted his initial response here and edited out any personal information. He said this usually will happen when loaded up with heavy items but this happened right at beginning of first use when I went to unbutton it and I don’t put much in my bags. He suggested I take to a cobbler to fix it but due to COVID mine is still closed and not open for business. I will take it though when the cobbler reopens. He also offered to help offset the cost for repair at my cobbler.
> 
> View attachment 4770133
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770134
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770141


IMO, that stitching has not "come apart"...if that were the case than I would see stitch holes on the part of the leather that should have been stitched.  This is clearly a flaw.  Sorry.  

I need to know, after it is restitched by a local cobbler (do you even have a local cobbler that can be trusted?  I don't!) will the repair be visible when looking at bag?  If those stitches are exposed and visible when looking at the bag, IMO it will NEVER look right.


----------



## DesigningStyle

fashionista1984 said:


> Does anyone know the limit for avoiding duties in USA? I just got hit with a $108 charge from UPS for two bags totaling 960 euro. This has never happened before so I’m wondering if there was a change to the maximum threshold due to covid. Also as a warning to others in the USA you may want to not combine shipping for multiple bags.



It is tricky.  If your total Euro (at the time of this post) is $710 Euro (including the shipping and insurance cost if Marco adds that to his total claimed amount) you will NOT be hit with duty.  If it is $725 Euro you get hit for about $74.  Be judicious when ordering and working out your shipping.  This site offers you 5 free calculations per day with registration and I have found it to be accurate:  https://www.simplyduty.com/import-calculator/


----------



## ohmisseevee

tuowei said:


> My color-blocked deep blue Africa/dark blue flor midi Sabrina and bronze Africa Juno arrived! They were ordered on Jan 5 (b.c.-19  shipped May 15 (a.c.-19) and arrived at my door (in Australia) June 24 (a.c.-19).  And yes it was worth the wait.
> I hesitated on flor because of an aversion to florals but could not resist the dark blue edition. I wanted it colour-blocked with deep blue Africa on a midi Sabrina. Marco recommended against using Africa and suggested nappa or metallic calf which are soft enough to give the Sabrina its draping folds. But I prefer the muted metalic of Africa and was willing to sacrifice drape as I would mostly be using it crossbody or as a clutch. Obviously, Marco was correct, my midi Sabrina doesn't fold softly ... but I don't care because I love it. Behold:



WOW - your Sabrina is absolutely stunning! You picked a wonderful combination of leathers/colors.


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> Oh, all right, here’s a teaser!
> 
> View attachment 4772669


I cannot wait to see your bag. The other thing I cannot wait to see is what scarf you pair it with. You have such a lovely collection of gorgeous scarves and you have quite the eye for putting the right scarf with the right bag. I love reading your blog.


----------



## HermesHope

Here is another photo of my new bag: Victoria in grape Croco with carmine Nappa straps, dark gunmetal fittings and lilac lining. I have written a full reveal and there are more photos on my blog:

The Librain......retired

@djfmn I am not sure which scarf will look best with it yet as I have gone beyond my usual colours! I may just have to buy another one LOL.


----------



## fashionista1984

HermesHope said:


> Here is another photo of my new bag: Victoria in grape Croco with carmine Nappa straps, dark gunmetal fittings and lilac lining. I have written a full reveal and there are more photos on my blog:
> 
> The Librain......retired
> 
> @djfmn I am not sure which scarf will look best with it yet as I have gone beyond my usual colours! I may just have to buy another one LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4773010



Beautiful bag, congrats. Just an FYI your full name and address are visible in the first photo on your blog.


----------



## LuvNLux

HermesHope said:


> Here is another photo of my new bag: Victoria in grape Croco with carmine Nappa straps, dark gunmetal fittings and lilac lining. I have written a full reveal and there are more photos on my blog:
> 
> The Librain......retired
> 
> @djfmn I am not sure which scarf will look best with it yet as I have gone beyond my usual colours! I may just have to buy another one LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4773010



Beautiful!  The Croco leather works so well in this Victoria style.  Love the color too.  For some reason, I have a hard time picturing what the Croco will look like in the different styles.  It is so helpful to see a photo of this leather in a finished bag.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## HermesHope

fashionista1984 said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats. Just an FYI your full name and address are visible in the first photo on your blog.


Oops! Thank you so much!


----------



## christinemliu

HermesHope said:


> Here is another photo of my new bag: Victoria in grape Croco with carmine Nappa straps, dark gunmetal fittings and lilac lining. I have written a full reveal and there are more photos on my blog:
> 
> The Librain......retired
> 
> @djfmn I am not sure which scarf will look best with it yet as I have gone beyond my usual colours! I may just have to buy another one LOL.
> 
> View attachment 4773010


Wow, what a stunning bag. I love all the contrasting color, including the lilac lining! And very nice clothing suggestions on your blog post. I hope you feel better!


----------



## christinemliu

Since now all my kids have finished their school year, I have a little more time so I was thinking of a fun topic. At first I thought we could try to answer "What is Massaccesi's most popular style?" and I figured we could do a poll or count. Then I started to list all the styles I have and how many...and haha, it's quite time-consuming. So, totally open to suggestions, but how about these two questions:

What are your top 3 most carried Massaccesi styles?
What is the next Massaccesi style you want to try?

If you are new to Massaccesi, you can still answer the second question!

My top 3 most carried Massaccesi styles are the Selene Zip Midi, Juliet Midi, and the Aphrodite. Though a P.S., I usually have some form of Penelope in whatever bag I am using, so I guess that would be my number 1 .
I would like to try a Theia next! (Though, I think I want another Little Minerva  ).


----------



## jaspearl

Oooh I like this game! 
My top 3 most carried MM styles...
1) Angel Midi
2) Penelope Messenger 
3) Zhoe Legend

I think I would like to try a Little Minerva, but I've banned myself from buying bags for 2020! 

My favourite sort of leathers are still the very thin and light ones, like the Diamond leather and Python Lux and Merinos.


----------



## djfmn

What a fun game.
My top 3 most carried MM styles
Little Tulipano
Little Muse
Midi Juliet/Midi Selene (OK I couldn't decide between the two because they are about equal)

I want to try a midi Modena after @tenKrat post. It is on order in a leather I also have been wanting to try Verona.


----------



## Cleda

Ooh a game!

My most carried styles are:
1) Modena
2) Little Minerva
3) Penelope

Those were pre-Covid anyway. By the time I can return to office, I will have new ones to carry! I believe my new Modena Midi and incoming Little Athena will be strong contenders for the top spots.

I would like to try a Sabrina Midi, after the last 2 Sabrina reveals here, both stunning in their own ways.


----------



## ajamy

My top three carried styles -
Midi Theia
Midi Victoria
Mini Zhoe

The next style I’m going to try is midi Diva, I’ve waited ages for Marco to create a smaller version of the Diva.


----------



## mleleigh

christinemliu said:


> Since now all my kids have finished their school year, I have a little more time so I was thinking of a fun topic. At first I thought we could try to answer "What is Massaccesi's most popular style?" and I figured we could do a poll or count. Then I started to list all the styles I have and how many...and haha, it's quite time-consuming. So, totally open to suggestions, but how about these two questions:
> 
> What are your top 3 most carried Massaccesi styles?
> What is the next Massaccesi style you want to try?
> 
> If you are new to Massaccesi, you can still answer the second question!
> 
> My top 3 most carried Massaccesi styles are the Selene Zip Midi, Juliet Midi, and the Aphrodite. Though a P.S., I usually have some form of Penelope in whatever bag I am using, so I guess that would be my number 1 .
> I would like to try a Theia next! (Though, I think I want another Little Minerva  ).



This is fun! My top 3 are currently:
- Modena Midi
- Angelica
- Juliet Midi




I love a medium-sized structured bag so my fav leathers are vacchetta and Pompei. For my next one - I’ve been eyeing the Siena Midi or a Little Athena shoulder bag.


----------



## TotinScience

I guess it would be pre-COVID as well. 
1. Juliet Midi
2. Siena Midi
3. Sabrina 

The next style I am thinking about is a Theia midi!


----------



## msd_bags

Most carried styles:
1.  Angelica
2.  Midi Minerva
3.  Zhoe Legend (wider and shorter shoulder strap)

I want to try Little Minerva or Modena Midi or Little Athena Messenger.


----------



## southernbelle43

Theia, midi in chocolate Verona
Modena midi in green ray nappa
Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania.
My next bag has been ordered, Little Minerva in berry red Verona.


----------



## AliceWondered

I only have a small MM collection, but during the pandemic my Phoebe in black merinos has been my companion on all my outings. It’s the perfect size for just the essentials, and lightweight when I’m already feeling kind of claustrophobic from the mask etc.  It is by far my most worn bag for the past many months.

For my next MM bag, I am considering a Little Muse in a bright pop of colour, or possibly a Midi Hera in a lovely drapey leather...


----------



## lenie

1. Aphrodite 
2. Midi Selene 
3. Midi Minerva

i would like to try the Grande Penelope( not sure if that is the actual name but the new larger Penelope messenger).


----------



## anitalilac

southernbelle43 said:


> Theia, midi in chocolate Verona
> Modena midi in green ray nappa
> Sabrina midi in orange Tuscania.
> My next bag has been ordered, Little Minerva in berry red Verona.


That Modena Midi is Green Ray Napa sounds delicious ❤️ 
Can you share pics please? I'm loving all the Midi Modenas . What length shoulder strap did you chose?


----------



## msd_bags

anitalilac said:


> That Modena Midi is Green Ray Napa sounds delicious ❤
> Can you share pics please? I'm loving all the Midi Modenas . What length shoulder strap did you chose?


I echo the request for pic.  i don’t recall you posting one before.


----------



## southernbelle43

anitalilac said:


> That Modena Midi is Green Ray Napa sounds delicious ❤
> Can you share pics please? I'm loving all the Midi Modenas . What length shoulder strap did you chose?


The strap is the one that comes with it. Perfect shoulder length for me, about a 10"drop.  I am 5'6". And the color is way off as always. I tried to edit the color using a photo app but never could get it right. It is just a pure green, not yellow or bluish.


----------



## southernbelle43

Finally!   Mystery solved!  It has bugged me for three years how DHL can get bags to the US in 3-4 days from Europe while Marco's bags sent UPS or USPS take forever and have been known to get stuck in customs, sometimes for weeks!  I found this yesterday so I can stop thinking about it!!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Finally!   Mystery solved!  It has bugged me for three years how DHL can get bags to the US in 3-4 days from Europe while Marco's bags sent UPS or USPS take forever and have been known to get stuck in customs, sometimes for weeks!  I found this yesterday so I can stop thinking about it!!!
> View attachment 4774828


MM used DHL for a short time. I had 3 packages shipped DHL from MM in 2015. There was one bag in each package/box. I paid between $59 and $78 to DHL for each package. Received a bill from them 3 weeks after I got my bag delivered. The bill said "customs" and I cannot remember the wording but something like  "other payments/fees". This was over and above the extra shipping charge for MM using someone else besides USPS/Italian poste. The cost of each bag was around $350 to $400. I asked MM not to ship my bags using DHL. Those 3 packages cost an additional $220. Plus the additional shipping cost. I decided I would take my chances with USPS or now UPS.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> MM used DHL for a short time. I had 3 packages shipped DHL from MM in 2015. There was one bag in each package/box. I paid between $59 and $78 to DHL for each package. Received a bill from them 3 weeks after I got my bag delivered. The bill said "customs" and I cannot remember the wording but something like  "other payments/fees". This was over and above the extra shipping charge for MM using someone else besides USPS/Italian poste. The cost of each bag was around $350 to $400. I asked MM not to ship my bags us in ng DHL. Those 3 packages cost an additional $220. Plus the additional shipping cost. I decided I would take my chances with USPS or now UPS.


How strange. I have never had to pay anything extra on any bag, as long as the costs were under the limit of $800.   The bag I ordered is coming from Canada and she charged $20 shipping for DHL. It was supposed to be more for DHL express, like $30.  Who can figure all of this out for heavens sake.


----------



## Kimbashop

Pre-COVID19, my most carried MM bags were
1. Modena (full size -- fave work bag of all time, see avatar)
2. Midi Juliet
3. Midi Aurora 

Admist COVID19, my most carried MM bags are
1. Penny Messenger
2. Phoebe
3. Midi Selene zip


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> How strange. I have never had to pay anything extra on any bag, as long as the costs were under the limit of $800.   The bag I ordered is coming from Canada and she charged $20 shipping for DHL. It was supposed to be more for DHL express, like $30.  Who can figure all of this out for heavens sake.


This is the only time I ever paid anything on any bag. I know during this time a number of ladies were paying these fees charged by DHL as there was a lot of discussion around these charges. MM stopped using DHL because of these fees and charges if I remember correctly. This was during the first 6 months of 2015. I told MM that I would have ordered another bag instead of paying the fees to DHL and I think they were told the same thing by other customers. They stopped using DHL I believe because of the feedback they received. Now there is DHL Deutsche Post which is not the same as the international DHL. I was shipped a bag that I bought on BST from someone in Germany and it was what I thought DHL. It got lost in customs for weeks over the Christmas season and I contacted DHL with the tracking number and they information me that is a different division. Very confusing as I thought DHL was DHL but there are some different divisions and they operate very differently I was told. I am only to pleased when I track my packages and they make progress and arrive in a week to 10 days sometimes less.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Finally!   Mystery solved!  It has bugged me for three years how DHL can get bags to the US in 3-4 days from Europe while Marco's bags sent UPS or USPS take forever and have been known to get stuck in customs, sometimes for weeks!  I found this yesterday so I can stop thinking about it!!!
> View attachment 4774828


That is really good to know. USPS proved to be a disaster for me. My package sent USPS from Marco was opened at JFK airport. When they opened it, they disposed of the original packaging and reboxed it with some poor woman's luxury makeup order, which smashed and leaked all over the box (but not on my bag, which had been wrapped in plastic). I have since used UPS but they have been SO slow. However, given how expensive DHL seems to be, I'll stick with UPS.


----------



## HermesHope

Can anyone help? I think that I have reached my limit for bags now (storage, my age, I really don’t need any more), but I am still looking at the possibility of some SLGs. For example, bracelets and/or tassels in my bag colours. I would use a tassel as a necklace - would love one to match my new bag!

Anyway, I have been having quite a few email conversations with Marco, so I would rather not bother him again. Does anyone know the prices? Are all the metal colours available as fittings? Any other ideas? And, is it worth ordering smaller items like this?

Thanks in advance x


----------



## dignatius

HermesHope said:


> Can anyone help? I think that I have reached my limit for bags now (storage, my age, I really don’t need any more), but I am still looking at the possibility of some SLGs. For example, bracelets and/or tassels in my bag colours. I would use a tassel as a necklace - would love one to match my new bag!
> 
> Anyway, I have been having quite a few email conversations with Marco, so I would rather not bother him again. Does anyone know the prices? Are all the metal colours available as fittings? Any other ideas? And, is it worth ordering smaller items like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance x



I can speak to the tassels as I have ordered them in the past.  They cost 22 euros and can be ordered in all the hardware colors.   I would bundle them with other items because the shipping would be prohibitive otherwise.  I can't speak to the bracelets as I have never ordered one.


----------



## meeh16

For all Sabrina owners, can I see modshots?  How do you attach the chain given that the hooks are inside? I bought the Croc green leather and it only folds one way and it looks weird using with either the short or long chain?

Help a girl out

I bought the regular size and thinking if I should have bought the smaller version


----------



## meeh16

pdxhb said:


> I could not get that very dark green croco out of my mind and ended up ordering a Midi Sabrina in it - one of my favorite styles.


Have you received yours?


----------



## coach943

I have a doctor's appointment today and am carrying more than I usually do. I pulled out my Soulmate in Sauro Tan Vacchetta. I don't carry it very often because it is too heavy to carry for long periods of time, but I love the Sauro Tan.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment today and am carrying more than I usually do. I pulled out my Soulmate in Sauro Tan Vacchetta. I don't carry it very often because it is too heavy to carry for long periods of time, but I love the Sauro Tan.
> 
> View attachment 4775841


That is lovely leather!


----------



## christinemliu

meeh16 said:


> For all Sabrina owners, can I see modshots?  How do you attach the chain given that the hooks are inside? I bought the Croc green leather and it only folds one way and it looks weird using with either the short or long chain?
> 
> Help a girl out
> 
> I bought the regular size and thinking if I should have bought the smaller version


Hi @meeh16! I don't have one but I found* @Creativelyswank's *post with a modshot and some different angle shots here:





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.




					forum.purseblog.com
				



It's post number 26,896 in case the link doesn't bring you to the right place.
Hope this helps, sorry if it doesn't!


----------



## christinemliu

HermesHope said:


> Anyway, I have been having quite a few email conversations with Marco, so I would rather not bother him again. Does anyone know the prices? Are all the metal colours available as fittings? Any other ideas? And, is it worth ordering smaller items like this?


Hi @HermesHope, I did see on the website that the Polsino is 65 euro. Is that the bracelet you were thinking about? If it is, hope that helps. I would think you could choose from the available hardware colors, but of course, I don't know for sure...I myself think SLGs are great for not missing out on a leather you like when you aren't going to order a bag in it.

So, I was inspired by @*mleleigh *who posted pics of her top 3 most carried bags! Total bonus points. So I will do the same...and I had to laugh out loud because I guess we know what colors I carry a lot! I do also love blue...which is inside many of my MM's!
Here are Selene Zip Midi, Juliet Midi, Aphrodite, and Little Penelope:


----------



## jbags07

HermesHope said:


> Can anyone help? I think that I have reached my limit for bags now (storage, my age, I really don’t need any more), but I am still looking at the possibility of some SLGs. For example, bracelets and/or tassels in my bag colours. I would use a tassel as a necklace - would love one to match my new bag!
> 
> Anyway, I have been having quite a few email conversations with Marco, so I would rather not bother him again. Does anyone know the prices? Are all the metal colours available as fittings? Any other ideas? And, is it worth ordering smaller items like this?
> 
> Thanks in advance x


I ordered 2 tassels to match 2 of my metallic midi Juliets, and they add a really fun touch imo. So ordering some to match your bags is a great idea if you enjoy bag charms....and the metal can be chosen to match also....i think it was 40 Euro extra for each tassel? I can post pix if u would like to see them, just let me know


----------



## jbags07

Most carried styles...

first is Flora...i find it to be a great errand crossbody, and u can easily toss it into a larger bag Without having to change things out, if u need a larger bag....

second is midi Juliet...such a great size and style, and i always get a longer strap for crossbody wear too...its a perfect everyday bag imo 

third is midi Sabrina....love the versatility of this bag and its so chic. I am currently thinning out my bag collection, all brands, not just MM, i won’t confess here how many bags i have lol. Its gotten overwhelming. But i recently sold one of my 5 midi Sabrinas cause it was ‘t a good color for me and now I’m like....WHY did i sell that bag Sigh.

Bags i want ....once i’ve sold more and get a better handle on my bag needs, top of my list are....a vachetta Aura, and another Little Muse ....another Calista, Little Minerva, and Modena Midi.


----------



## TotinScience

coach943 said:


> I have a doctor's appointment today and am carrying more than I usually do. I pulled out my Soulmate in Sauro Tan Vacchetta. I don't carry it very often because it is too heavy to carry for long periods of time, but I love the Sauro Tan.
> 
> View attachment 4775841


The only Sauro Tan I have is strap elements on my customized Siena and I LOVE that leather. It ages so beautifully!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> The only Sauro Tan I have is strap elements on my customized Siena and I LOVE that leather. It ages so beautifully!


I have been tempted over and over again to get something in sauro tan, but the weight of the leather on the size bags I ordered would have been too much. It is gorgeous. I still have my original MM swatch book and every time I see it, I drool!


----------



## jbags07

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been tempted over and over again to get something in sauro tan, but the weight of the leather on the size bags I ordered would have been too much. It is gorgeous. I still have my original MM swatch book and every time I see it, I drool!


Its beyond gorgeous in a bag. I bought a Daphne in sauro tan vachetta but the style did not work for me. The leather and color was amazing. i am hoping to get one in Aura since this style works well for me, but Marco said its been getting harder to get the sauro tan....i also had a Daphne in merinos. I would not say the vachetta bag was that much heavier than the merinos, imo.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been tempted over and over again to get something in sauro tan, but the weight of the leather on the size bags I ordered would have been too much. It is gorgeous. I still have my original MM swatch book and every time I see it, I drool!


Yeah, it is definitely super-heavy in the full-sized Soulmate. I feel like Sauro Tan might even be heavier than some of the other vachettas. I have an Aphrodite in mahogany vacchetta, and the weight of it doesn't bother me. I think it helps that it doesn't have as much hardware.


----------



## coach943

I got a shipping notice today for my Selene Midi in the Blue and Red tweed and black Nappa handles. Marco said it is beautiful in the email he sent with the tracking. I am so excited! The tweed is such a special leather. 

There has been some discussion about the length of the lead time. I ordered in early-February before the shut-down. I honestly don't mind the wait, even when Marco has a much shorter lead time. Because I've already paid for it and completely put it out of my mind, it is like receiving a special gift from Past Me when it comes. My birthday is coming up. I'm confident that Future Me is going to be grateful to Past Me for the birthday present.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I got a shipping notice today for my Selene Midi in the Blue and Red tweed and black Nappa handles. Marco said it is beautiful in the email he sent with the tracking. I am so excited! The tweed is such a special leather.
> 
> There has been some discussion about the length of the lead time. I ordered in early-February before the shut-down. I honestly don't mind the wait, even when Marco has a much shorter lead time. Because I've already paid for it and completely put it out of my mind, it is like receiving a special gift from Past Me when it comes. My birthday is coming up. I'm confident that Future Me is going to be grateful to Past Me for the birthday present.


I cannot wait to see it. It sounds really lovely!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

meeh16 said:


> For all Sabrina owners, can I see modshots?  How do you attach the chain given that the hooks are inside? I bought the Croc green leather and it only folds one way and it looks weird using with either the short or long chain?
> 
> Help a girl out
> 
> I bought the regular size and thinking if I should have bought the smaller version


You attach the chain strap to the same hooks as the shoulder strap.
Is it the color of the hardware that doesn't look good with the green croc leather?
I've had that happen to me before.
As for mod shots, someone did post before on this thread. Might take some time to search.
Here's the link to the old blog that might help you out. It's got many pictures:








						For the Love of Massaccesi
					

Ciao bella  SABRINA!     Marco Massaccesi has surprised us with a mid-season design delight!!!!!     Welcome to the ever so chic  Sabrina !...




					fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com
				











						For the Love of Massaccesi
					

A follow-up to last week’s debut of Sabrina… Sabrina Midi is here!!!     Ladies have fallen head over heels for Sabrina!  So much so that r...




					fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com
				




Personally, I like the smaller version more because it looks more cute but the regular size fits my things better.


----------



## fashionista1984

Do we know what happened to Colette? Her mod shots were very helpful and the blog was a easy reference point. The TPF thread search function isn’t as user friendly imo.


----------



## meeh16

christinemliu said:


> Hi @meeh16! I don't have one but I found* @Creativelyswank's *post with a modshot and some different angle shots here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> 
> A little late, but as promised pictures of my new cobalt metallic Sabrina midi. It’s more of an electric blue and I’m head over heels, Marco never fails me. Very happy also with my hardware and lining choices. She was a big hit at the 80s night Friday. For reference, I’m 5’8” 125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's post number 26,896 in case the link doesn't bring you to the right place.
> Hope this helps, sorry if it doesn't!




Thank you. I have tried the search button but couldn't find any mod shots - maybe I am doing something wrong.  Thank you once again


----------



## meeh16

orchidmyst said:


> You attach the chain strap to the same hooks as the shoulder strap.
> Is it the color of the hardware that doesn't look good with the green croc leather?
> I've had that happen to me before.
> As for mod shots, someone did post before on this thread. Might take some time to search.
> Here's the link to the old blog that might help you out. It's got many pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Love of Massaccesi
> 
> 
> Ciao bella  SABRINA!     Marco Massaccesi has surprised us with a mid-season design delight!!!!!     Welcome to the ever so chic  Sabrina !...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Love of Massaccesi
> 
> 
> A follow-up to last week’s debut of Sabrina… Sabrina Midi is here!!!     Ladies have fallen head over heels for Sabrina!  So much so that r...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I like the smaller version more because it looks more cute but the regular size fits my things better.




Thank you. I ordered the croc leather and it is very stiff. It is only folding without on one side. Marco did mentioned that the leather will soften with wear.

right now, if you fold on the opposite side when it got shipped, the handle doesn't stay and it goes up. 

I didn't realized the regular is big - it is eating me hehehehe and I am not skinny.  I also find the hole/handle to be digging as thecroc leather is so stiff


----------



## anabg

This is tough but here goes:
- Miss M in taupe for work. I can’t remember the name of the leather.  Out of all my larger MM bags, I prefer her for work.
- Zhoe in black vachetta.
- Tie between my Aurora in pink and beige nappa and my midi Juliet in orange washed lamb.

I would like to try something in Pompei next.  I haven’t ordered anything in a year. I think the last time was during his kickstarter.  I ordered the Aurora.


----------



## southernbelle43

meeh16 said:


> Thank you. I ordered the croc leather and it is very stiff. It is only folding without on one side. Marco did mentioned that the leather will soften with wear.
> 
> right now, if you fold on the opposite side when it got shipped, the handle doesn't stay and it goes up.
> 
> I didn't realized the regular is big - it is eating me hehehehe and I am not skinny.  I also find the hole/handle to be digging as thecroc leather is so stiff


If you gently massage the leather it will soften more quickly.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Does anyone know approximately how long shipping via USPS is taking these days? I know that USPS from Italy will probably be a while, and then with COVID, even longer. My bag was shipped about two weeks ago. I'm not concerned, and I'm more than willing to be patient, but I'm wondering if there is a point at which I should start to become concerned? In my head, I planned for about 4 weeks from shipping date to delivery, but that's based off of nothing but my imagination.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> Yeah, it is definitely super-heavy in the full-sized Soulmate. I feel like Sauro Tan might even be heavier than some of the other vachettas. I have an Aphrodite in mahogany vacchetta, and the weight of it doesn't bother me. I think it helps that it doesn't have as much hardware.


Vacchetta is the heaviest of Marco's leathers .. Merinos is lightest. (See chart in the MM reference thread).


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone know approximately how long shipping via USPS is taking these days? I know that USPS from Italy will probably be a while, and then with COVID, even longer. My bag was shipped about two weeks ago. I'm not concerned, and I'm more than willing to be patient, but I'm wondering if there is a point at which I should start to become concerned? In my head, I planned for about 4 weeks from shipping date to delivery, but that's based off of nothing but my imagination.


It depends are where you are located. Different parts of the USA it seems to take different times. I hate to jinx myself but the last 3 USPS shipments took between 7 and 14 days. But I have had a shipment from USPS take as long as 4 weeks. I personally think the hangup is in customs. Once it cleared customs it was pretty quick from what I saw with my last 4 USPS shipments.


----------



## Greenredapple

dramaprincess713 said:


> Does anyone know approximately how long shipping via USPS is taking these days? I know that USPS from Italy will probably be a while, and then with COVID, even longer. My bag was shipped about two weeks ago. I'm not concerned, and I'm more than willing to be patient, but I'm wondering if there is a point at which I should start to become concerned? In my head, I planned for about 4 weeks from shipping date to delivery, but that's based off of nothing but my imagination.



My first order was shipped through Poste Italiane. It took them three weeks to ship my order within EU when the normal delivery time would have been 3-5 working days.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> It depends are where you are located. Different parts of the USA it seems to take different times. I hate to jinx myself but the last 3 USPS shipments took between 7 and 14 days. But I have had a shipment from USPS take as long as 4 weeks. I personally think the hangup is in customs. Once it cleared customs it was pretty quick from what I saw with my last 4 USPS shipments.



Thanks! I'm in NJ, but it sounds like it can be quite a range. It sounds like my estimate of up to 4 weeks isn't too far off though!



Greenredapple said:


> My first order was shipped through Poste Italiane. It took them three weeks to ship my order within EU when the normal delivery time would have been 3-5 working days.



Hmm, I think mine is through Poste Italiane too. The last tracking update from 11 days ago says:

Shipment arrived to the gatewayMilano Gateway Poste Italiane
I guess it's Ponte Italiane in Italy and then USPS in the US? In any case, it does sound like I should prepare to wait about 4 weeks to receive it. Thanks!


----------



## AliceWondered

My black nappa Midi Aurora arrived this week. I couldn’t be happier with it!

I knew I wanted to try this style because the size and features are perfect for me, but I really struggled when choosing a colour. In the end I decided to go for a simple, classic combo of black with gold hardware, because I want this to be a forever bag, and to be carried often. I was worried that I might regret not getting a “fun” colour when I had all the rainbow to choose from, but the black and gold are perfect. It looks so luxe. I am absolutely in love with it!


----------



## AliceWondered

A few more pics. I chose blue lining, and asked for the addition of a pocket on the back.


----------



## djfmn

AliceWondered said:


> A few more pics. I chose blue lining, and asked for the addition of a pocket on the back.
> View attachment 4777294
> View attachment 4777297
> View attachment 4777298


This is such a classy looking bag. I love the lines and the black nappa is gorgeous with the gold HW and blue lining. I just got a notification to say that my bronze Africa aurora and blue straw midi Victoria will ship on Monday.


----------



## southernbelle43

AliceWondered said:


> View attachment 4777274
> 
> My black nappa Midi Aurora arrived this week. I couldn’t be happier with it!
> 
> I knew I wanted to try this style because the size and features are perfect for me, but I really struggled when choosing a colour. In the end I decided to go for a simple, classic combo of black with gold hardware, because I want this to be a forever bag, and to be carried often. I was worried that I might regret not getting a “fun” colour when I had all the rainbow to choose from, but the black and gold are perfect. It looks so luxe. I am absolutely in love with it!


That is such a chic bag.  Perfect in its simplicity and color.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> View attachment 4777274
> 
> My black nappa Midi Aurora arrived this week. I couldn’t be happier with it!
> 
> I knew I wanted to try this style because the size and features are perfect for me, but I really struggled when choosing a colour. In the end I decided to go for a simple, classic combo of black with gold hardware, because I want this to be a forever bag, and to be carried often. I was worried that I might regret not getting a “fun” colour when I had all the rainbow to choose from, but the black and gold are perfect. It looks so luxe. I am absolutely in love with it!


Gorgeous! absolutely classic and chic. I gasped when I saw your photo. I love Marco's black Nappa and it looks absolutely perfect with that classic gold hardware and with the style of this bag. I remember when you were trying to decide between Pompei leather and Nappa. I think the Nappa makes this bag look so classic, even while the style of the bag is modern . I hope that you like your decision! Mod shots welcome!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I'm in NJ, but it sounds like it can be quite a range. It sounds like my estimate of up to 4 weeks isn't too far off though!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think mine is through Poste Italiane too. The last tracking update from 11 days ago says:
> 
> Shipment arrived to the gatewayMilano Gateway Poste Italiane
> I guess it's Ponte Italiane in Italy and then USPS in the US? In any case, it does sound like I should prepare to wait about 4 weeks to receive it. Thanks!


After it arrives at the gateway in Milan I then start tracking it via USPS. I know there are 2 different tracking numbers for Poste Italiane one works for USPS and the other doesnt. When it doesnt work I normally contact MM and ask for the tracking number that will work for USPS. When it does not work for USPS it say something like Invalid tracking number. Then I know to ask MM for the other tracking number.


----------



## piosavsfan

My mint verona Soulmate is on the way! I'm soooo excited to see this color in person!


----------



## mleleigh

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I'm in NJ, but it sounds like it can be quite a range. It sounds like my estimate of up to 4 weeks isn't too far off though!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think mine is through Poste Italiane too. The last tracking update from 11 days ago says:
> 
> Shipment arrived to the gatewayMilano Gateway Poste Italiane
> I guess it's Ponte Italiane in Italy and then USPS in the US? In any case, it does sound like I should prepare to wait about 4 weeks to receive it. Thanks!


Mine was just there for about 2 weeks, fingers crossed you don’t have to wait 4!


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! I'm in NJ, but it sounds like it can be quite a range. It sounds like my estimate of up to 4 weeks isn't too far off though!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think mine is through Poste Italiane too. The last tracking update from 11 days ago says:
> 
> Shipment arrived to the gatewayMilano Gateway Poste Italiane
> I guess it's Ponte Italiane in Italy and then USPS in the US? In any case, it does sound like I should prepare to wait about 4 weeks to receive it. Thanks!


Once is clears customs, it usually gets delivered pretty quickly. As someone else said, USPS will handle it as it goes through customs. You'll be able to tell when it gets to customs. There will be details about it being in New York.

I'm in North Carolina. I had one bag that Marco sent out on a Monday arrive by Friday, but it usually is closer to two weeks. During the holidays, I think I had one take 3-4. If you sign up for Informed Delivery on USPS, tracking should show up on there. Mine that was shipped earlier this week is showing up in my package tracking list.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> After it arrives at the gateway in Milan I then start tracking it via USPS. I know there are 2 different tracking numbers for Poste Italiane one works for USPS and the other doesnt. When it doesnt work I normally contact MM and ask for the tracking number that will work for USPS. When it does not work for USPS it say something like Invalid tracking number. Then I know to ask MM for the other tracking number.





mleleigh said:


> Mine was just there for about 2 weeks, fingers crossed you don’t have to wait 4!





coach943 said:


> Once is clears customs, it usually gets delivered pretty quickly. As someone else said, USPS will handle it as it goes through customs. You'll be able to tell when it gets to customs. There will be details about it being in New York.
> 
> I'm in North Carolina. I had one bag that Marco sent out on a Monday arrive by Friday, but it usually is closer to two weeks. During the holidays, I think I had one take 3-4. If you sign up for Informed Delivery on USPS, tracking should show up on there. Mine that was shipped earlier this week is showing up in my package tracking list.



Thank you all! I just checked it on USPS, and it looks like it cleared inbound customs this morning! No expected delivery date showing yet, but I'm hopeful I'll have it within this upcoming week!


----------



## southernbelle43

Pulling out an "old" friend today.  She is not the most glamorous of Marco's bags, but the  internal organization with the five pockets is awesome.  Plus the red Pompei leather that wears like iron makes this Little Miss M a winner.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Pulling out an "old" friend today.  She is not the most glamorous of Marco's bags, but the  internal organization with the five pockets is awesome.  Plus the red Pompei leather that wears like iron makes this Little Miss M a winner.
> View attachment 4778617
> View attachment 4778616


Oh, I love seeing what's inside your bag! I spy two Penelopes? I can't tell which leathers though.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Oh, I love seeing what's inside your bag! I spy two Penelopes? I can't tell which leathers though.


The red is athene.  The smaller one is mud verona, a gift from a sweet lady.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Pulling out an "old" friend today.  She is not the most glamorous of Marco's bags, but the  internal organization with the five pockets is awesome.  Plus the red Pompei leather that wears like iron makes this Little Miss M a winner.



My Miss M is my go-to interview bag (at least used to be, when we interviewed in person). Structured, classic, and classy.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> My Miss M is my go-to interview bag (at least used to be, when we interviewed in person). Structured, classic, and classy.


Plus I really love the 13 inch or so shoulder strap drop.  IN fact I like everything about it, lol.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Pulling out an "old" friend today.  She is not the most glamorous of Marco's bags, but the  internal organization with the five pockets is awesome.  Plus the red Pompei leather that wears like iron makes this Little Miss M a winner.
> View attachment 4778617
> View attachment 4778616


I always thought that the Miss M and the Little Miss M were so classy and sophisticated looking. I was tempted to get one but never got round to it. The handles looked uncomfortable to me. Then I saw someone put rolled handles on their Miss M and I was even more tempted to get one. I have to think about getting one in the future.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I always thought that the Miss M and the Little Miss M were so classy and sophisticated looking. I was tempted to get one but never got round to it. The handles looked uncomfortable to me. Then I saw someone put rolled handles on their Miss M and I was even more tempted to get one. I have to think about getting one in the future.


I don't find the handles uncomfortable. Actually sometimes I find rolled handles more uncomfortable if the seam ends up digging into my shoulder.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I always thought that the Miss M and the Little Miss M were so classy and sophisticated looking. I was tempted to get one but never got round to it. The handles looked uncomfortable to me. Then I saw someone put rolled handles on their Miss M and I was even more tempted to get one. I have to think about getting one in the future.


The handles are very comfortable and I am quite sensitive to that.  The small one is very light weight.  You could get them wider. The only con to this bag is I cannot figure out a way to keep the slides down so the handle does not curl up.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> The handles are very comfortable and I am quite sensitive to that.  The small one is very light weight.  You could get them wider. The only con to this bag is I cannot figure out a way to keep the slides down so the handle does not curl up.
> View attachment 4779188
> View attachment 4779189


 
Could you use those clear, tiny, elastic hair ties around the slides to keep them in place? I use one the keep the long tail in place on my Gucci Soho Disco, and it works quite well and is barely noticeable. Or, perhaps instead of using them around the slides, using them on the handles itself to keep the from curling up and them sliding the slides down over them to keep the look more hidden and seamless?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Could you use those clear, tiny, elastic hair ties around the slides to keep them in place? I use one the keep the long tail in place on my Gucci Soho Disco, and it works quite well and is barely noticeable. Or, perhaps instead of using them around the slides, using them on the handles itself to keep the from curling up and them sliding the slides down over them to keep the look more hidden and seamless?


Thank you. I can try that!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I always thought that the Miss M and the Little Miss M were so classy and sophisticated looking. I was tempted to get one but never got round to it. The handles looked uncomfortable to me. Then I saw someone put rolled handles on their Miss M and I was even more tempted to get one. I have to think about getting one in the future.





BittyMonkey said:


> I don't find the handles uncomfortable. Actually sometimes I find rolled handles more uncomfortable if the seam ends up digging into my shoulder.


I had my little Miss M made with short rolled handles so I can hand carry it. Love it!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I had my little Miss M made with short rolled handles so I can hand carry it. Love it!


Yours was the Little Miss M that I saw and loved because of the short rolled handles. As I previously mentioned I always loved the Little Miss M but did not like the handles. I know ladies here have said the handles are not uncomfortable but they looked so narrow and I thought would not be comfortable. When I saw your short rolled handles I knew if I ordered a Little Miss M that is the change I would make.


----------



## djfmn

I just got an email saying that my Straw Midi Victoria in celeste blue and my bronze Africa Aurora are on their way. I will be patiently tracking that package. I am hoping it will get here fairly soon.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I always thought that the Miss M and the Little Miss M were so classy and sophisticated looking. I was tempted to get one but never got round to it. The handles looked uncomfortable to me. Then I saw someone put rolled handles on their Miss M and I was even more tempted to get one. I have to think about getting one in the future.


I was concerned about the handles when I bought my Miss M because they looked so thin. I was completely wrong about them. They stay on my shoulder better than any other bag that I own. It is also super-comfortable to carry. It is my favorite bag that I own from Marco. I carry it more than any other bag.


----------



## coach943

I'm off to the dentist with my showstopper Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic. It is a great summer carry.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I'm off to the dentist with my showstopper Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic. It is a great summer carry.
> 
> View attachment 4779797


Wow this bag is such a great color. I love metallics but this one is just gorgeous.


----------



## carterazo

A white box arrived from Italy this morning!!! I got notified of the shipment on Friday. This was really fast considering the holiday. Pics coming later!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> A white box arrived from Italy this morning!!! I got notified of the shipment on Friday. This was really fast considering the holiday. Pics coming later!


When did it leave Italy and what shipping did you use?


----------



## southernbelle43

According to the Purse Blog, orange is big now.  I am in step with my Massaccesi orange Tuscania Sabrina midi.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> According to the Purse Blog, orange is big now.  I am in step with my Massaccesi orange Tuscania Sabrina midi.
> View attachment 4780158


Well, look at YOU. Snap!


----------



## orchidmyst

coach943 said:


> I'm off to the dentist with my showstopper Soulmate Midi in Persian Green Metallic. It is a great summer carry.
> 
> View attachment 4779797


Showstopper is the correct word.
I have a Selene Midi in this leather but I think the Soulmate Midi style suits this leather and shows it off better.


----------



## coach943

orchidmyst said:


> Showstopper is the correct word.
> I have a Selene Midi in this leather but I think the Soulmate Midi style suits this leather and shows it off better.


I also have a Soulmate Midi in the original silver metallic leather that Marco offered. I love the metallic in the Soulmate Midi style. I think the pleated top and the draped-style really work for the metallic.


----------



## dramaprincess713

My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.

I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.

In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.

I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107


I love the bag, very elegant!!


----------



## jbags07

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107


Beautiful! Love the dark gunmetal with the metallic black!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107


That is such a beautiful bag. I love black bags. They are so elegant. Thank you for also being transparent with the issues. It helps to hear what is happening with orders. I'm glad to know that he responded in a way that made you feel like you were taken care of. 

Can't wait to see the mod shots !


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL you are correct. Technically it is triangular, but in athene leather it flattens so much, I think of it as flat.  I suppose if you got it in a structured leather like vacchetta or pompei it would stay rather triangular.
> View attachment 4761650
> View attachment 4761651


I am late to this party, but I have two in pompei, and I can confirm they retain their triangular shape.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107


I love your new bag. The leather is just gorgeous and the lining perfect. Enjoy using your fabulous new MM bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


This is gorgeous! What a perfect shade of mint! I have a Flora in the mint Verona on order, but this makes me wish I had ordered a full-sized bag as well. I have to remind myself that I have NO need for another full-sized bag AND I already have a Tiffany & Co tote in the Tiffany Blue, which I feel is too similar to the mint Verona to justify a a full-size bag in both. Still though, this is just stunning! Congrats!


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is gorgeous! What a perfect shade of mint! I have a Flora in the mint Verona on order, but this makes me wish I had ordered a full-sized bag as well. I have to remind myself that I have NO need for another full-sized bag AND I already have a Tiffany & Co tote in the Tiffany Blue, which I feel is too similar to the mint Verona to justify a a full-size bag in both. Still though, this is just stunning! Congrats!


Thank you! I actually wish I had ordered two bags in this color, it is that amazing. Here is a comparison with Tiffany. A Tiffany leather bag is on my wishlist!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


What a gorgeous mint leather and the lining is amazing. Love it just stunning.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> Thank you! I actually wish I had ordered two bags in this color, it is that amazing. Here is a comparison with Tiffany. A Tiffany leather bag is on my wishlist!
> View attachment 4782395
> View attachment 4782396


I'm over here drooling - this bag is just so beautiful! I've said before I'm a sucker for a good blue bag, but I'm also a complete sucker for mint shades. This one is just so so pretty! Thank you for also posting photos comparing it to Tiffany blue - it confirmed my suspicions that it is super similar. Even though I REALLY want a full bag in the mint Verona, I need to remember that I am trying to par down my collection, not grow it! I am really glad I ordered the Flora in this though. The Flora is intended to be a catchall inside my bags, and I think seeing this gorgeous color whenever I reach into my bag will make me very happy!


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


What a beauty and I see you have discovered my favorite...verona


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm over here drooling - this bag is just so beautiful! I've said before I'm a sucker for a good blue bag, but I'm also a complete sucker for mint shades. This one is just so so pretty! Thank you for also posting photos comparing it to Tiffany blue - it confirmed my suspicions that it is super similar. Even though I REALLY want a full bag in the mint Verona, I need to remember that I am trying to par down my collection, not grow it! I am really glad I ordered the Flora in this though. The Flora is intended to be a catchall inside my bags, and I think seeing this gorgeous color whenever I reach into my bag will make me very happy!


I love having colorful SLGs in my bag. It will definitely make you happy!


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> What a beauty and I see you have discovered my favorite...verona


It is a really lovely leather. My top two MM leathers are now Verona and Metallic Calf. I hope Marco gets more fun colors like this one in Verona.


----------



## Fancyfree

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


Beautiful bag  . Is it a Midi or a full size Soulmate?

I'd love a Soulmate in Verona...  How much does it weigh?


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> Beautiful bag  . Is it a Midi or a full size Soulmate?
> 
> I'd love a Soulmate in Verona...  How much does it weigh?


Full size. It is heavy, but I'm used to heavy bags so it doesn't bother me. I will try to weigh it when I get the chance. Taking out the middle compartment would likely help with the weight but I like having it for more security.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


So beautiful. I have total bag envy and kicking myself for not ordering something in this color. Wow. And Verona is an awesome leather.


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107



So beautiful! I haven't considered ordering a black bag because it seems so boring in comparison with all the colours available. But metallic black looks to be a classy, elegant yet fun option!

I think Africa and Laminato are quite different in look and feel, so I don't think they will be so similar that you will feel they serve the same purpose.



piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379



Wowwwwww, gorgeous! The lining colour is perfect with this shade of green! The colour is so unique and stunning. This light shade really shows off the texture of Verona too. I love that you chose the same leather for the handles too!


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


LOVE! The mint is so gorgeous. I love pink lining with mint green shades. The leather looks so great in the Soulmate style. Congrats on such a beautiful new bag!


----------



## piosavsfan

Thank you everyone! I'm totally in love and she already went to work with me today.


----------



## HermesHope

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107



What a lovely bag! I have two full size Victorias and one of the smaller size. I really rate the bag. Have fun with yours!


----------



## HermesHope

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379



Wow! What an amazing colour! You have chosen such a lovely combination for your bag


----------



## christinemliu

Check your email or the blog for a new newsletter entry, with a 15% promo until Sunday on new Fiore and Sorrento leather selections. Whoa, that Gentian blue! And the Sorrento colors look so saturated! @Devyn Danielle, might that be the deep blue of your dreams?


----------



## piosavsfan

How does the feel of Verona compare to Fiore? I am loving Antique Pink.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Check your email or the blog for a new newsletter entry, with a 15% promo until Sunday on new Fiore and Sorrento leather selections. Whoa, that Gentian blue! And the Sorrento colors look so saturated! @Devyn Danielle, might that be the deep blue of your dreams?


Oh my! Do I dare even ask Marco for a comparison with his other blues to see how dark it really is. Anyone know if goat is a leather that scratches easily?


----------



## TotinScience

Two MM BOTD! My wedding gift Africa soulmate midi - he is as gorgeous and he is hefty 
Again, Siena midi in amethyst Verona - I love the color of MM marine lining so much , I even got an accessory in almost perfectly matching color from R&T


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh my! Do I dare even ask Marco for a comparison with his other blues to see how dark it really is.


I love the look of the dark blue. To me it looks like the blue is a real dark navy. I would love to see some comparisons with the other blue.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> I love the look of the dark blue. To me it looks like the blue is a real dark navy. I would love to see some comparisons with the other blue.


I just emailed him to ask for a comparison pic of Gentian blue, deep blue, and blue Pebbled before I saw @Devyn Danielle's and @djfmn's posts haha! We all think alike.


----------



## TotinScience

Deep blue, dark teal, and the purple goat leathers are killing me!


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> How does the feel of Verona compare to Fiore? I am loving Antique Pink.


IMO, they are quite different - Verona is a thick, full bodied, naturally textured leather that drapes beautifully but also can be used in structured bags. My mom has a Flora in Fiore and it more like pebbled lite - uniformly stamped and lightweight.


----------



## bonniekir

dramaprincess713 said:


> My first MM - my black metallic Victoria - arrived today! I took some quick, very poor photos, but I will try to take better ones to post later.
> 
> I love it. The metallic in this is super subtle, and the dark gunmetal hardware is exactly what I wanted. I went with Marine lining, and it's such a great pop of color! The Victoria is a great style - exactly the type of bag I gravitate towards. I was a bit worried about the size, but this is the perfect size for me! I also love how you can fold I the wings for a look that is, to me, truly different, and the snaps to keep the wings folded in is such a great touch.
> 
> In the interest of transparency, I will say there was a slight issue with the order. I had ordered it with an outside slip pocket, and my bag did not have that pocket. I emailed Marco about it, and he responded right away. He said the bag was "correctly produced" as he had missed putting the outside pocket on the production sheet. He took full responsibility and was super apologetic. He offered to give me a refund for the cost of the outside pocket extra, a credit towards a future purchase, or to remake the bag altogether. I am not going to have him remake the bag - -he bag seems easy enough to get in and out of, so while an outside pocket would have been a nice extra, I certainly don't feel like I need it - but I thought it was quite remarkable that he offered! He made it very clear that he only wants to make sure I am happy in the end. I know everyone feels differently about these things, but for me, this has not soured my experience. The bag is gorgeous - I honestly didn't even notice the lack of outside pocket at first, and I'm not sure I would have even brought it up if it hadn't been a feature I had paid extra for. Marco's options to remedy the situation are more than sufficient for me, and I remain super happy with my purchase.
> 
> I haven't decided on a refund or credit yet. I have been contemplating a Penelope in the Bluette Africa, and the idea of a credit toward that makes the option even more tempting! Anyone want to weigh in on whether or not I should go for it? Love the Bluette Africa very much...my hesitation is how close it is to the Cobalt Laminato, which I have a color-blocked bag coming in, and the "fear" that Marco will come out with some other leather later that I love equally or more! (My orders HAVE to be limited and carefully considered because I am fast reaching my personal bag limit, so I feel like I have to "ration" them.   )
> 
> View attachment 4782107


Congrats with this gorgeous Victoria!
This model is one of my fav and I find it easy to use. .. I have had one with the outside slip pocket, but found it took away the 'look' of the bag when clipped together, so I now have them with no pockets at all!


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> IMO, they are quite different - Verona is a thick, full bodied, naturally textured leather that drapes beautifully but also can be used in structured bags. My mom has a Flora in Fiore and it more like pebbled lite - uniformly stamped and lightweight.


Thank you, that really helps. I am not sure if I would like Fiore as much as I do Verona, so, I should hold out for more Verona leathers.


----------



## JenJBS

My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...       

Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943 

My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> 
> View attachment 4783095


Beautiful color! I contacted one of the premier designer companies once and asked about metallics and the only thing they told me was to avoid letting it rub against anything scratchy. They did not say anything about stuffing the bag in caring for it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


Congratulations on your first MM! So what is your initial impression? What bag do you have coming next?


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> Check your email or the blog for a new newsletter entry, with a 15% promo until Sunday on new Fiore and Sorrento leather selections. Whoa, that Gentian blue! And the Sorrento colors look so saturated! @Devyn Danielle, might that be the deep blue of your dreams?


Love the new Sorrento colors, especially the deep gray, deep blue, and deep teal!
I wonder how well goat skin wears over time?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Love the new Sorrento colors, especially the deep gray, deep blue, and deep teal!
> I wonder how well goat skin wears over time?


I always thought it was one of the hardiest of the leathers, at least I have read that somewhere.  It tends to the heavy side.


----------



## JenJBS

Devyn Danielle said:


> Congratulations on your first MM! So what is your initial impression? What bag do you have coming next?



Thank you.     The Persian green metallic is tdf! Beyond beautiful. That color...   Love the dark gunmetal hardware.  For me, the midi is big, but not too big. Good size for when I have a lot to carry. Can't imagine me carrying the full size version. Very glad I requested it without the middle compartment.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

JenJBS said:


> Thank you.     The Persian green metallic is tdf! Beyond beautiful. That color...   Love the dark gunmetal hardware.  For me, the midi is big, but not too big. Good size for when I have a lot to carry. Can't imagine me carrying the full size version. Very glad I requested it without the middle compartment.


Midi Soulmate was my first MM bag too. i have it in port merinos. Enjoy!


----------



## orchidmyst

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


I would suggest filling the bag with stuffing to keep the shape you want when you will be carrying the bag. Specifically the base and its corners. Luckily the soulmate style is very slouchy and with the pleats in addition to the soft metallic leather, you won't really have to worry much about the bag changing shape and looking weird.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Love the new Sorrento colors, especially the deep gray, deep blue, and deep teal!
> I wonder how well goat skin wears over time?


The person who has a lot of goat leather bags and knows that leather pretty well if I remember correctly is @bonniekir 
I do not want to speak for her but I think she has said that it wears pretty well. I would definitely ask her to comment on goat because as I said she has spoken about goat previously.


----------



## JenJBS

orchidmyst said:


> I would suggest filling the bag with stuffing to keep the shape you want when you will be carrying the bag. Specifically the base and its corners. Luckily the soulmate style is very slouchy and with the pleats in addition to the soft metallic leather, you won't really have to worry much about the bag changing shape and looking weird.



Thank you!


----------



## piosavsfan

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


I LOVE This color. So vibrant and beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

piosavsfan said:


> I LOVE This color. So vibrant and beautiful.



Thank you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095



Gorgeous bag! I have a Sabrina in the Persian Green on one side and Cobalt on the other on order. Your photos make me super excited for it!


----------



## JenJBS

dramaprincess713 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I have a Sabrina in the Persian Green on one side and Cobalt on the other on order. Your photos make me super excited for it!



Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> The person who has a lot of goat leather bags and knows that leather pretty well if I remember correctly is @bonniekir
> I do not want to speak for her but I think she has said that it wears pretty well. I would definitely ask her to comment on goat because as I said she has spoken about goat previously.


Goat ain't the same as goat... What I mean is that the processing and surface treatment of the leather will largely determine how hardwearing it is concerning scuffs and scratches


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> IMO, they are quite different - Verona is a thick, full bodied, naturally textured leather that drapes beautifully but also can be used in structured bags. My mom has a Flora in Fiore and it more like pebbled lite - uniformly stamped and lightweight.


I love Fiore . In my opinion the ultimate pebbled leather,- SO lightweight yet supple, "plump" and really hardwearing. And it does not develop creases, like some lightweight leathers.


----------



## christinemliu

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


Oh, what a beautiful bag! When I store my Soulmate, I use enough so that it can snap comfortably but it's still plump to be able to stand on its own. Maybe someone has a better solution but I keep my handles upright, sticking out of the dust bag. This was, like many others, my first MM bag style as well. Using it helped me gain an appreciation of how much thought Marco puts even in the little details like what he names his styles. It "hugs" you like a nice friend! Hope you are happy! Congrats on making it through opening the white box haha (that seriously takes me so long!).


----------



## piosavsfan

christinemliu said:


> Oh, what a beautiful bag! When I store my Soulmate, I use enough so that it can snap comfortably but it's still plump to be able to stand on its own. Maybe someone has a better solution but I keep my handles upright, sticking out of the dust bag. This was, like many others, my first MM bag style as well. Using it helped me gain an appreciation of how much thought Marco puts even in the little details like what he names his styles. It "hugs" you like a nice friend! Hope you are happy! *Congrats on making it through opening the white box haha (that seriously takes me so long!).*


 OMG I was wondering if that was just me. I have the hardest time opening Marco's boxes because they are so well packed.


----------



## TotinScience

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


Does anyone know if Marco still has this Persian metallic? Asking for a "friend"... Seriously lusting after a midi Victoria in this color!


----------



## JenJBS

christinemliu said:


> Oh, what a beautiful bag! When I store my Soulmate, I use enough so that it can snap comfortably but it's still plump to be able to stand on its own. Maybe someone has a better solution but I keep my handles upright, sticking out of the dust bag. This was, like many others, my first MM bag style as well. Using it helped me gain an appreciation of how much thought Marco puts even in the little details like what he names his styles. It "hugs" you like a nice friend! Hope you are happy! Congrats on making it through opening the white box haha (that seriously takes me so long!).



Thank you!


----------



## smile10281

piosavsfan said:


> How does the feel of Verona compare to Fiore? I am loving Antique Pink.


I am also loving Antique Pink!

I am thinking about ordering a Sabrina in colorblock with Antique Pink and either wine or sleet grey. Thanks to @TotinScience , @tuowei, and @dramaprincess713 for the inspiration! Can’t decide which combination I would prefer! Any suggestions?


----------



## JenJBS

Devyn Danielle said:


> Midi Soulmate was my first MM bag too. i have it in port merinos. Enjoy!



Thank you.


----------



## samfalstaff

Very excited about the new leathers! Decided to take my Luna out for a spin today for some inspiration.


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> OMG I was wondering if that was just me. I have the hardest time opening Marco's boxes because they are so well packed.


I suggest cutting diagonally like an 'X' on the white outer plastic layer. This will get it off very fast. Then just cut along the tape for the cardboard box.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


Oh goodness! That green is truly mesmerizing. May the color and bag style bring joy and sparkle!


----------



## bonniekir

I have had several goat leathers also from other brands and Marco selects some very hardwearing ones. I dont know this particular type, but Marco just wrote me it was 'light to wear', so I am fine with my Sorrento orders


----------



## christinemliu

Here's a "blues" comparison that I got from Marco!
His note: "As always it's very difficult to show well many colors, some are never perfect, file I've sent is the more 'balanced' one."


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Oh goodness! That green is truly mesmerizing. May the color and bag style bring joy and sparkle!



Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

I have an aquila matte Modena mid on order and I thought I might change to one of the goat leathers. I asked Marco to describe the goat leather and compare it to aquila matte for me. Here is his email response.

*Natural goat leather tends to show scratches easily but, as it happens with Aquila Matte (a further leather with natural surface) it's very easy to restore leather, often just rubbing leather with fingers. That kind of leather is similar to "washed goat" we used for a similar promo a couple of years ago. The lighter a color is (i.e. autumn leaf) the more it will be subject to scratches. Darker colors are obviously more covered than lighter colors.
Goat is thin and soft and its natural surface is obviously not as flat and smooth as Nappa or Merinos for example. Sorrento shows all typical animal veins and it can be considered as a vintage leather even if it can be used to create a classic look without problems. Our closest leather is Aquila Matte. Sorrento could be described as an Aquila Matte without that velvety effect that Aquila has. 
In general, goat leather requires a bit more care than a calf leather.*


----------



## piosavsfan

smile10281 said:


> I am also loving Antique Pink!
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a Sabrina in colorblock with Antique Pink and either wine or sleet grey. Thanks to @TotinScience , @tuowei, and @dramaprincess713 for the inspiration! Can’t decide which combination I would prefer! Any suggestions?


I like pink and grey together so I would pair with sleet gray.


----------



## smile10281

piosavsfan said:


> I like pink and grey together so I would pair with sleet gray.


Thanks!


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> Here's a "blues" comparison that I got from Marco!
> His note: "As always it's very difficult to show well many colors, some are never perfect, file I've sent is the more 'balanced' one."
> View attachment 4783622


Wow, these blues are all beautiful! The differences between some of them are so subtle.. thinking about this reminded me of that scene from the Devil Wears Prada where the main character makes a comment about the color of 2 belts..


			https://i.gifer.com/20mK.gif


----------



## tenKrat

smile10281 said:


> I am thinking about ordering a Sabrina in colorblock with Antique Pink and either wine or sleet grey. Thanks to @TotinScience , @tuowei, and @dramaprincess713 for the inspiration! Can’t decide which combination I would prefer! Any suggestions?


Antique Pink and Wine would be lovely. I have a Luna in similar colors, rose and bordeaux pebbled. Here's a pic to give you an idea:


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Love the new Sorrento colors, especially the deep gray, deep blue, and deep teal!
> I wonder how well goat skin wears over time?


Goat skin is one of my faves, along with cervo. Goat is quite hardy. I have a Mulberry in red goat, which is veiny and gorgeous.


----------



## dramaprincess713

These new leathers have me all in a tizzy. My initial reactions are that I love the Gentian Blue and Celeste Fiore and the Deep Blue, Dark Teal, and Byzantium Purple Sorrento.   

Thank you *christinemliu *for the blue comparison photo! It is super helpful to see the in light of the other blues Marco has. It has also helped me realize I can maybe not feel like I need to jump on the Gentian Blue as it is quite similar to the China Blue pebbled, and actually, I think I might like the China Blue a smidge more. Of course, that still leaves four other leathers I'm drooling over! 

The thing is, I really can't think about any bag that I need or want, even though I adore these leathers. Especially as I am trying to reduce my bag collection overall. And admittedly, I'm not doing well with that, but at the very least, I'd like to not add to it. My personal bag limit is 40, and with the bags on order and that I plan to purchase, I'll be at 39. So, that means I either have to edit my collection down further, which I'm having a super hard time doing, or that 40th bag needs to be one AMAZING bag. And Marco's bags ARE amazing, but I just am not sure there is anything I feel super compelled by right now. 

That being said, I really love the leathers! And, I have no currently personal limit in SLGs! So, I've been contemplating. But I also don't really switch out my SLGs so owning too many of them makes no sense for me. I think I'm going to go ahead with a Penelope, and I've thought about whether I'd like that in the Bluette Africa or one of these new leathers...I'm not sure. I've also thought of maybe a little Penelope in one of these leathers, but I'm honestly not sure what I would use a little Penelope for...


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Goat skin is one of my faves, along with cervo. Goat is quite hardy. I have a Mulberry in red goat, which is veiny and gorgeous.


Eh...  cervo?   ?
Please explain, tenKrat


----------



## smile10281

tenKrat said:


> Antique Pink and Wine would be lovely. I have a Luna in similar colors, rose and bordeaux pebbled. Here's a pic to give you an idea:
> View attachment 4783821


That is gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## christinemliu

smile10281 said:


> Wow, these blues are all beautiful! The differences between some of them are so subtle.. thinking about this reminded me of that scene from the Devil Wears Prada where the main character makes a comment about the color of 2 belts..
> 
> 
> https://i.gifer.com/20mK.gif


I love this!! So true..."cerulean!"



dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you *christinemliu *for the blue comparison photo! It is super helpful to see the in light of the other blues Marco has. It has also helped me realize I can maybe not feel like I need to jump on the Gentian Blue as it is quite similar to the China Blue pebbled, and actually, I think I might like the China Blue a smidge more. Of course, that still leaves four other leathers I'm drooling over!
> 
> That being said, I really love the leathers! And, I have no currently personal limit in SLGs! So, I've been contemplating. But I also don't really switch out my SLGs so owning too many of them makes no sense for me. I think I'm going to go ahead with a Penelope, and I've thought about whether I'd like that in the Bluette Africa or one of these new leathers...I'm not sure. I've also thought of maybe a little Penelope in one of these leathers, but I'm honestly not sure what I would use a little Penelope for...


You're welcome! Those are just the blues I requested, I know he has other shades that I didn't ask to include in this picture, just, uh, you know, to give you more options ! I also love SLGs, especially as a way not to miss out on a leather when I am not going to order a whole bag. I have all the Penelopes, including 3 Little Penelopes with another one on order. They are sooooo handy. They fit a ton of cards, or hair accessories, or coins, small toiletries (bandaids, glasses wipe, floss), keys (use a leash to attach to one of the rings in certain interiors like Marco) [By the way! Marco does make short "leashes" with clips on both sides for this purpose], earbuds, your child's little squinkies hahaha...the list is endless.

By the way, I thought there was a typo in his announcement. Under the big word "Sorrento" it said "Goat Leather - "A" Fiore Selection Natural Vegetable Tan Natural Grain" so I mentioned this to Marco. My leather education continues! This is what he said:
"Fortunately "fiore" is an Italian word used to describe the top part of an animal skin. It's the highest quality leather and the most expensive one. Fiore leather has a grade "A" choice and a "B" choice. Sorrento is obviously marked as "A" and in fact it costs a lot.
In general, there are 3 different parts of an animal skin that can be used: top side, middle part and lower part. There's a huge difference between the top part (what we call Fiore) and the other 2 parts. To me, the middle part is already not good enough (we call it corrected leather), and there's no need to tell what I think about low part (named "split")."

I knew about top grain leather, but I didn't realize there was a differentiation even in this top part. Wow.
It really makes you appreciate Marco's heritage, knowledge, and his leather.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Eh...  cervo?   ?
> Please explain, tenKrat


Sure...cervo is deerskin. It is a very soft leather. As with goat leather, cervo is more uncommon to find, in my experience. So, when I find a handbag in either leather, I usually jump on it.

I’m going to jump on the deep teal Sorrento.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Sure...cervo is deerskin. It is a very soft leather. As with goat leather, cervo is more uncommon to find, in my experience. So, when I find a handbag in either leather, I usually jump on it.
> 
> I’m going to jump on the deep teal Sorrento.


Thank you for explaining, tenKrat . Which bag?

Actually, I suspect many of us would love to know which designs you regard as most suitable for the soft Sorrento...

Please share your experience and excellent taste with us!

Most of us live very far apart (different continents!), 
so minimal risk of us turning up at the same event with similar handbags  
And the more help and guidance shared, the more sales and better odds for survival for Massaccesi.


----------



## dignatius

tenKrat said:


> Sure...cervo is deerskin. It is a very soft leather. As with goat leather, cervo is more uncommon to find, in my experience. So, when I find a handbag in either leather, I usually jump on it.
> 
> I’m going to jump on the deep teal Sorrento.



I agree that Cervo is really special.   I've owned Cervo bags from BV and Prada and it are luxuriously soft and drapey.   
Interestingly my previous goatskin bags have been pebbled and tough - way tougher than calfskin.  Perhaps the A grading makes Marco's version a little more delicate.   On the fence about ordering a bag, but if I did pop, it would be for the Dark Teal Sorrento.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Antique Pink and Wine would be lovely. I have a Luna in similar colors, rose and bordeaux pebbled. Here's a pic to give you an idea:
> View attachment 4783821



Hi Tenkrat!
How does the Luna compare to the Zhoe?  Does it hold about the same amount of items?
Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Just placed an order for a midi Diva in Sorrento purple Byzantium, dark gunmetal HW and tortilla lining! Goat is one of my fave leathers so I jumped at the chance.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you for explaining, tenKrat . Which bag?
> 
> Actually, I suspect many of us would love to know which designs you regard as most suitable for the soft Sorrento...
> 
> Please share your experience and excellent taste with us!
> 
> Most of us live very far apart (different continents!),
> so minimal risk of us turning up at the same event with similar handbags
> And the more help and guidance shared, the more sales and better odds for survival for Massaccesi.


My top two considerations for the deep teal Sorrento are Hera Midi and Modena Midi. The Soulmates, Selenes, Theias, and Victorias would be really lovely in the goat leather, too, because its texture and veiny-ness suit those styles particularly well—-that’s just my opinion. 

I also thought of colorblocking a bag in deep teal and Byzantium purple, on a Siena Midi or Little Diana. But, I’ve decided to stick with just deep teal. Maybe someone else will like my colorblock idea and run with it...


----------



## tenKrat

My OOTD with a favorite, Grande Mia in mud regular tanned Africa leather


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> Hi Tenkrat!
> How does the Luna compare to the Zhoe?  Does it hold about the same amount of items?
> Thank you!


Luna is slimmer and smaller in capacity than Zhoe. For you, it would be a date bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Just placed an order for a midi Diva in Sorrento purple Byzantium, dark gunmetal HW and tortilla lining! Goat is one of my fave leathers so I jumped at the chance.


That will be a very pretty bucket bag!


----------



## tenKrat

I just received a new-to-me bag from a sweet fellow TPFer. I love the subtle tone of this light gold metallic pebbled Juliet Midi, my first one. The tassel is a nice touch.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Luna is slimmer and smaller in capacity than Zhoe. For you, it would be a date bag!


Thank you! No date nights for awhile but good to know its a bit smaller. One day...


----------



## Cleda

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095



Oh this is amazing! That shine and jewel tone , this is going to be a head turner and conversation starter. Great contrast with the black!

I don't stuff my soulmate too tightly since the inner lining doesn't quite reach the base corners anyway. I want to avoid a bulge where the magnetic button is. So I stuff it just enough to make sure the sides do not concave inwards.

I actually don't keep my bags in dust bags anymore, because I like to see and often take them out of my wardrobe just to touch them. What I do is I stuff sufficient paper in the dust bag and fill it like it is a pillow case. Each time I use a bag, I will just have to remove its dust bag pillow, instead of pulling out wads of paper. I also tie the bag description card around the cord of the dust bag so I can remember the bag it belongs with.


----------



## Cleda

Ahhh new leathers in a lovely range of colours... I simply cannot buy something with every launch. It is so hard to resist though. I am drawn to Dark teal, Byzantium purple and English red Sorrento. It looks like a very special leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> That will be a very pretty bucket bag!


I thought of color blocking it with teal or brown, too. . Marco suggested To go with just the purple leather for the little bucket. I’m very excited. I also contemplated a midi soulmate in Sorrento. I think it would be beautiful with this leather.


----------



## dramaprincess713

DesigningStyle said:


> It is tricky.  If your total Euro (at the time of this post) is $710 Euro (including the shipping and insurance cost if Marco adds that to his total claimed amount) you will NOT be hit with duty.  If it is $725 Euro you get hit for about $74.  Be judicious when ordering and working out your shipping.  This site offers you 5 free calculations per day with registration and I have found it to be accurate:  https://www.simplyduty.com/import-calculator/



Do you know if this would be total Euro before any promotions or after? I'm contemplating adding to an order...going by before promo prices, it would put me right at the edge where I *might* need to pay duty. But going by promotion prices, I should be ok...


----------



## tuowei

piosavsfan said:


> I like pink and grey together so I would pair with sleet gray.


I love colorblocked antique pink and grey too. This weeks purseforum roundup on purseblog has this lovely picture of different grey birkins and kellys with pink twillys that is


----------



## DesigningStyle

dramaprincess713 said:


> Do you know if this would be total Euro before any promotions or after? I'm contemplating adding to an order...going by before promo prices, it would put me right at the edge where I *might* need to pay duty. But going by promotion prices, I should be ok...


That is a very good question.  It would be whatever value Marco puts on the package.  I would reach out to him and have him clarify the value he will be using.


----------



## dramaprincess713

DesigningStyle said:


> That is a very good question.  It would be whatever value Marco puts on the package.  I would reach out to him and have him clarify the value he will be using.


Thanks!


----------



## Jannet02

Hello, I’m new to this brand and am considering a midi Soulmate. Does anyone have measurements of it while laying flat? I’m worried it might be too small for me. Thank you.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> My top two considerations for the deep teal Sorrento are Hera Midi and Modena Midi. The Soulmates, Selenes, Theias, and Victorias would be really lovely in the goat leather, too, because its texture and veiny-ness suit those styles particularly well—-that’s just my opinion.
> 
> I also thought of colorblocking a bag in deep teal and Byzantium purple, on a Siena Midi or Little Diana. But, I’ve decided to stick with just deep teal. Maybe someone else will like my colorblock idea and run with it...


Thank you so much, @tenKrat , this is _really_ helpful!


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> Oh this is amazing! That shine and jewel tone , this is going to be a head turner and conversation starter. Great contrast with the black!
> 
> I don't stuff my soulmate too tightly since the inner lining doesn't quite reach the base corners anyway. I want to avoid a bulge where the magnetic button is. So I stuff it just enough to make sure the sides do not concave inwards.
> 
> I actually don't keep my bags in dust bags anymore, because I like to see and often take them out of my wardrobe just to touch them. What I do is I stuff sufficient paper in the dust bag and fill it like it is a pillow case. Each time I use a bag, I will just have to remove its dust bag pillow, instead of pulling out wads of paper. I also tie the bag description card around the cord of the dust bag so I can remember the bag it belongs with.


What a brilliant idea, @Cleda ! Thank you for sharing  
I'm off to stuff my dust bags now


----------



## Fancyfree

Jannet02 said:


> Hello, I’m new to this brand and am considering a midi Soulmate. Does anyone have measurements of it while laying flat? I’m worried it might be too small for me. Thank you.


Sorry I can't manage to measure mine flat (it's very new in a still rather stiff Africa leather) but what I can say is that it is _very_ roomy if you omit the completely unnecessary magnet closure. Alternatively, ask Marco to place the magnet closure at the top end, above the central compartment. 

BTW, I would suggest omitting the base studs. Due to the "soft design", they truly have no function.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Do you know if this would be total Euro before any promotions or after? I'm contemplating adding to an order...going by before promo prices, it would put me right at the edge where I *might* need to pay duty. But going by promotion prices, I should be ok...


Definitely double-check with Marco as was suggested, but I think he usually puts down what was paid.



Jannet02 said:


> Hello, I’m new to this brand and am considering a midi Soulmate. Does anyone have measurements of it while laying flat? I’m worried it might be too small for me. Thank you.


Welcome @Jannet02! I didn't totally smush mine down, but hopefully these measurements give you some idea. @Fancyfree has great suggestions. Mine is in merinos so it's lighter weight and smooshier from the start; but Soulmates can be heavier depending on the leather in case that matters to you. If you decide not to have the centered zipped compartment, that will also make it lighter. Some also choose to lengthen the shoulder straps to have a greater strap drop. I myself didn't do either of those but I did get a wider messenger strap. Hope the pictures help!


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> I am also loving Antique Pink!
> 
> I am thinking about ordering a Sabrina in colorblock with Antique Pink and either wine or sleet grey. Thanks to @TotinScience , @tuowei, and @dramaprincess713 for the inspiration! Can’t decide which combination I would prefer! Any suggestions?


I like the Antique Pink and Sleet Grey combo best. These two colours have very similar intensity and I think they will make a more subtle and elegant contrast.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Does anyone have the star backpack or can point me to a page with a review please?


----------



## christinemliu

yellow_tulip said:


> Does anyone have the star backpack or can point me to a page with a review please?


I did a search on this thread; I think @girliegirl just received one recently. I also found these two older informative posts from the first one to post about owning a Star backpack:



Odebdo said:


> Ok...update on the actual USE of the STAR backpack....
> I have been using this for a week now....and love it.  I don't carry a whole lot, so I do have to dig deep to get my stuff, but that is fine.
> When going into work, or the house, or to the gas station etc...I can sling it over one shoulder using one strap and it works and stays fine.  Not sure if this is loaded that this would be the way you would want to carry it though, but for what I carry daily it is fine.  If I go to the store like Costco, Target or the grocery store....I put both shoulder straps on for full back pack mode and it is very comfy.
> So I think this is a win and perfect for me for a hands free Mom of toddler twins bag!  I think this will be more of a weekend, vacation bag for me, but I also don't feel like if I am busy and don't have time to change out that it looks bad to carry as a daily carry bag, and I work in a professional environment. I would not have a problem taking this to a clients or anything, which is different than other back packs out there, and why I love Massaccesi!!
> Just thought I would post an update on my thoughts now that I have used it!





Odebdo said:


> As far as I know, I am the only one who owns a Star here on the forums. It is very secure IMO. The tassled cord cinches it very tight and you can even tie it once for extra. The flap has a magnetic closure as well...so when all done, i don't thing anyone could mess with it, without your knowledge.
> I have worn mine when out and about at the zoo etc and it is very comfy to wear to me. The straps are nice.
> I like it enough I grabbed a second in the sample sale. Both mine will be in the merinos leather, so not sure how it would do with vachetta.



And @Devyn Danielle, I went for it! I am getting Deep Blue Sorrento. Even though I still want to try a Theia Midi, I decided to go for an Angel Midi. It's another style I haven't tried and these days, I am needing the exterior pockets. I poured over @tenKrat's past photos of hers (thank you!) and am going for the non-tassel version. I also am adding a wider messenger strap and for the first time I have added an interior water bottle pocket!

Another side note to mention that actually goat leather is usually more expensive than calf leather, so the fact that Marco is offering it at a discounted Pebbled / Nappa price is incredible.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have a bag in Fuschia Verona? I tried searching the thread but no luck.


----------



## JenJBS

Cleda said:


> Oh this is amazing! That shine and jewel tone , this is going to be a head turner and conversation starter. Great contrast with the black!
> 
> I don't stuff my soulmate too tightly since the inner lining doesn't quite reach the base corners anyway. I want to avoid a bulge where the magnetic button is. So I stuff it just enough to make sure the sides do not concave inwards.
> 
> I actually don't keep my bags in dust bags anymore, because I like to see and often take them out of my wardrobe just to touch them. What I do is I stuff sufficient paper in the dust bag and fill it like it is a pillow case. Each time I use a bag, I will just have to remove its dust bag pillow, instead of pulling out wads of paper. I also tie the bag description card around the cord of the dust bag so I can remember the bag it belongs with.



Thank you!


----------



## Greenredapple

dramaprincess713 said:


> These new leathers have me all in a tizzy. My initial reactions are that I love the Gentian Blue and Celeste Fiore and the Deep Blue, Dark Teal, and Byzantium Purple Sorrento.
> 
> Thank you *christinemliu *for the blue comparison photo! It is super helpful to see the in light of the other blues Marco has. It has also helped me realize I can maybe not feel like I need to jump on the Gentian Blue as it is quite similar to the China Blue pebbled, and actually, I think I might like the China Blue a smidge more. Of course, that still leaves four other leathers I'm drooling over!
> 
> The thing is, I really can't think about any bag that I need or want, even though I adore these leathers. Especially as I am trying to reduce my bag collection overall. And admittedly, I'm not doing well with that, but at the very least, I'd like to not add to it. My personal bag limit is 40, and with the bags on order and that I plan to purchase, I'll be at 39. So, that means I either have to edit my collection down further, which I'm having a super hard time doing, or that 40th bag needs to be one AMAZING bag. And Marco's bags ARE amazing, but I just am not sure there is anything I feel super compelled by right now.
> 
> That being said, I really love the leathers! And, I have no currently personal limit in SLGs! So, I've been contemplating. But I also don't really switch out my SLGs so owning too many of them makes no sense for me. I think I'm going to go ahead with a Penelope, and I've thought about whether I'd like that in the Bluette Africa or one of these new leathers...I'm not sure. I've also thought of maybe a little Penelope in one of these leathers, but I'm honestly not sure what I would use a little Penelope for...



I am in the same position as you. I recently realized that I have too many bags, and decided that 20 is good amount to have. I currently have sixteen and 4 more will be allocated to other brands.

After much careful consideration, i decided that I will stick to my Valeries. I don't wear totes/hobo bags/backbags. Majority of Massaccesi collection consist of these. So there are not that many bags in the Massaccesi collection that really speaks to me, even though the leathers are to die for. However I am contemplating of buying slgs. But later in future.


----------



## djfmn

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


This bag is so gorgeous. I love metallic bags but this one is just stunning the color is definitely going to be a show stopper. I hope you enjoy your lovely new bag. It is definitely one amazing metallic bag.


----------



## anabg

I wish Marco made a crossbody camera bag.  I think I have said this before. I have really been into smaller bags but I already have a mini Zhoe, Zhoe, Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Phoebe, Flora, Aurora, Juliet midi.. I only use the larger bags for work. The goat leather has peeked my interest. Would this leather look better in a larger bag?


----------



## JenJBS

djfmn said:


> This bag is so gorgeous. I love metallic bags but this one is just stunning the color is definitely going to be a show stopper. I hope you enjoy your lovely new bag. It is definitely one amazing metallic bag.



Thank you!


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> Just placed an order for a midi Diva in Sorrento purple Byzantium, dark gunmetal HW and tortilla lining! Goat is one of my fave leathers so I jumped at the chance.


I think the Diva will be perfect for the Sorrento leather, if I wasn’t already waiting for my straw midi diva I would order one, instead i have ordered a little Muse in the Teal, though I was also tempted by the purple


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I won't be going anywhere today, sigh. But I still changed into my Sabrina midi. I keep wonderfing why I did not really care for this style a couple of years ago and sold mine.  Now I LOVE it.  Oh well, we women are fickle. And I almost captured the real color of this lovely orange bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> I think the Diva will be perfect for the Sorrento leather, if I wasn’t already waiting for my straw midi diva I would order one, instead i have ordered a little Muse in the Teal, though I was also tempted by the purple


thanks, me too. Marco thought the Diva style would be perfect for that leather.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

anabg said:


> This is tough but here goes:
> - Miss M in taupe for work. I can’t remember the name of the leather.  Out of all my larger MM bags, I prefer her for work.
> - Zhoe in black vachetta.
> - Tie between my Aurora in pink and beige nappa and my midi Juliet in orange washed lamb.
> 
> I would like to try something in Pompei next.  I haven’t ordered anything in a year. I think the last time was during his kickstarter.  I ordered the Aurora.



I am working my way through old posts.  I was wondering when Miss M was going to be mentioned in the top three discussion.  I think especially the Little Miss M is such a classy style and hope some day to have one.  There are some colorblocked Little Miss Ms out there I will pounce on if they ever end up on the BST.  I don't think Miss M and her Little sister ever caught on like some of Marco's other styles, but she has a special place in my heart.


----------



## satchelme_saddleme18

christinemliu said:


> Definitely double-check with Marco as was suggested, but I think he usually puts down what was paid.
> 
> 
> Welcome @Jannet02! I didn't totally smush mine down, but hopefully these measurements give you some idea. @Fancyfree has great suggestions. Mine is in merinos so it's lighter weight and smooshier from the start; but Soulmates can be heavier depending on the leather in case that matters to you. If you decide not to have the centered zipped compartment, that will also make it lighter. Some also choose to lengthen the shoulder straps to have a greater strap drop. I myself didn't do either of those but I did get a wider messenger strap. Hope the pictures help!
> 
> View attachment 4784740
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784741
> 
> 
> View attachment 4784742



Is this dark chocolate Merinos?


----------



## Fancyfree

Every few months, I decide I want an Angel Midi. And then, for some reason,  I decide against it .
I have finally figured out why . The handles!

I love the bag, especially the non-tassel version. But I am not keen on the appearance of the handles (they do look comfy, though).

I'm sure Marco would make whatever MM handles I ask for.
But I'm finding it really difficult to choose. I've made a sort of compilation of options:


but I am non the wiser. I am unable to envision how these handles would look on Angel. Maybe I should just stick with the regular Angel handles..

Any suggestions? I'd be really grateful for any input, opinions or ideas!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Is the Persian green metallic leather already long gone?  That recent Soulmate post makes my heart full of thumping and my eyes full of coveting.


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> I did a search on this thread; I think @girliegirl just received one recently. I also found these two older informative posts from the first one to post about owning a Star backpack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @Devyn Danielle, I went for it! I am getting Deep Blue Sorrento. Even though I still want to try a Theia Midi, I decided to go for an Angel Midi. It's another style I haven't tried and these days, I am needing the exterior pockets. I poured over @tenKrat's past photos of hers (thank you!) and am going for the non-tassel version. I also am adding a wider messenger strap and for the first time I have added an interior water bottle pocket!
> 
> Another side note to mention that actually goat leather is usually more expensive than calf leather, so the fact that Marco is offering it at a discounted Pebbled / Nappa price is incredible.


Thank you SO much you’re a gem!!


----------



## yellow_tulip

anabg said:


> I wish Marco made a crossbody camera bag.  I think I have said this before. I have really been into smaller bags but I already have a mini Zhoe, Zhoe, Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Phoebe, Flora, Aurora, Juliet midi.. I only use the larger bags for work. The goat leather has peeked my interest. Would this leather look better in a larger bag?


I would also LOVE a camera bag!


----------



## lenie

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am working my way through old posts.  I was wondering when Miss M was going to be mentioned in the top three discussion.  I think especially the Little Miss M is such a classy style and hope some day to have one.  There are some colorblocked Little Miss Ms out there I will pounce on if they ever end up on the BST.  I don't think Miss M and her Little sister ever caught on like some of Marco's other styles, but she has a special place in my heart.


I have 3 Miss M’s in taupe Nappa, dark green Pompei, and terra-cotta Pompei. It is an elegant style that is really timeless. I haven’t tried little Miss M but hope to have one someday. I agree that is an underrated style, and those who have it, love it.


----------



## christinemliu

satchelme_saddleme18 said:


> Is this dark chocolate Merinos?


@satchelme_saddleme18, yes, this is dark chocolate merinos! (You know I love my Soulmate Midi when she's in my avatar haha!)



Fancyfree said:


> Every few months, I decide I want an Angel Midi. And then, for some reason,  I decide against it .
> I have finally figured out why . The handles!
> I love the bag, especially the non-tassel version. But I am not keen on the appearance of the handles (they do look comfy, though).
> I'm sure Marco would make whatever MM handles I ask for.
> Any suggestions? I'd be really grateful for any input, opinions or ideas!


@Fancyfree, I also was thinking of doing different handles! Here is someone's version with shorter handles:
	

		
			
		

		
	




I am so impressed with the visual you created! It's so cool to see the handles all in one place. I myself actually was thinking of asking for Arianna handles since I think it'd be nice for them to bend down. Then I thought the metal attachment for the Arianna handles might interfere with access to the pockets. I also considered Athena handles but then I thought those might stick up too far to look okay, so I just decided to keep the handles as is. I figured the standard Angel handles are similar to handles I have on some my totes, and those don't seem to bother me. However, I think the Siena handles or the Victoria style handles you pictured would work great!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Is the Persian green metallic leather already long gone?  That recent Soulmate post makes my heart full of thumping and my eyes full of coveting.


No there is enough for one more handbag any style that he has left. A friend of mine wanted a bag in this leather but decided to go with Sorrento instead of the Persian Green metallic.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am working my way through old posts.  I was wondering when Miss M was going to be mentioned in the top three discussion.  I think especially the Little Miss M is such a classy style and hope some day to have one.  There are some colorblocked Little Miss Ms out there I will pounce on if they ever end up on the BST.  I don't think Miss M and her Little sister ever caught on like some of Marco's other styles, but she has a special place in my heart.


I could easily have put the Little Miss M in my top three favorite bags.   I think I remember posting after I received it that I could not believe I waited so long to try that style.  It is understated compared to many of his other styles, but it is so easy to use and carry.  I agree it is very classy.


----------



## girliegirl

christinemliu said:


> I did a search on this thread; I think @girliegirl just received one recently. I also found these two older informative posts from the first one to post about owning a Star backpack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And @Devyn Danielle, I went for it! I am getting Deep Blue Sorrento. Even though I still want to try a Theia Midi, I decided to go for an Angel Midi. It's another style I haven't tried and these days, I am needing the exterior pockets. I poured over @tenKrat's past photos of hers (thank you!) and am going for the non-tassel version. I also am adding a wider messenger strap and for the first time I have added an interior water bottle pocket!
> 
> Another side note to mention that actually goat leather is usually more expensive than calf leather, so the fact that Marco is offering it at a discounted Pebbled / Nappa price is incredible.


Indeed I do! I just got in in the last month. If you’d like any info about the Star backpack, happy to provide.


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> Indeed I do! I just got in in the last month. If you’d like any info about the Star backpack, happy to provide.


Oh yes please and thank you @girliegirl !! How are you enjoying the star backpack? What do you usually fit and carry it for? I’m a mum to a one year old and since I’ve got a few totes and crossbody style from mm (X2 selene,soulmate, mini zhoe, zhoe legend, pene crossbody, aura) I thought I would try a backpack! Just not sure how much use I would get out of it


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> @satchelme_saddleme18, yes, this is dark chocolate merinos! (You know I love my Soulmate Midi when she's in my avatar haha!)
> 
> 
> @Fancyfree, I also was thinking of doing different handles! Here is someone's version with shorter handles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4785248
> 
> 
> I am so impressed with the visual you created! It's so cool to see the handles all in one place. I myself actually was thinking of asking for Arianna handles since I think it'd be nice for them to bend down. Then I thought the metal attachment for the Arianna handles might interfere with access to the pockets. I also considered Athena handles but then I thought those might stick up too far to look okay, so I just decided to keep the handles as is. I figured the standard Angel handles are similar to handles I have on some my totes, and those don't seem to bother me. However, I think the Siena handles or the Victoria style handles you pictured would work great!


So interesting that you have had the same ponderings over Angel straps as me, @christinemliu  .
Usually, I go for as little hardware as possible on my bags. But I do feel the Angel straps would visually benefit from some sort of addition.

I'm leaning towards elongated Siena handles, but need to be certain thal these straps would be comfortable on my shoulder. I wonder if they are similar in shape to Longchamp Pliage handles?

Also, I have just realized that the buckle of the Aura strap might be a possibility


----------



## anitalilac

tuowei said:


> I love colorblocked antique pink and grey too. This weeks purseforum roundup on purseblog has this lovely picture of different grey birkins and kellys with pink twillys that is


Yes, that would be lovely


----------



## anitalilac

Fancyfree said:


> Every few months, I decide I want an Angel Midi. And then, for some reason,  I decide against it .
> I have finally figured out why . The handles!
> 
> I love the bag, especially the non-tassel version. But I am not keen on the appearance of the handles (they do look comfy, though).
> 
> I'm sure Marco would make whatever MM handles I ask for.
> But I'm finding it really difficult to choose. I've made a sort of compilation of options:
> View attachment 4785156
> 
> but I am non the wiser. I am unable to envision how these handles would look on Angel. Maybe I should just stick with the regular Angel handles..
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd be really grateful for any input, opinions or ideas!


----------



## anitalilac

Fancyfree said:


> Every few months, I decide I want an Angel Midi. And then, for some reason,  I decide against it .
> I have finally figured out why . The handles!
> 
> I love the bag, especially the non-tassel version. But I am not keen on the appearance of the handles (they do look comfy, though).
> 
> I'm sure Marco would make whatever MM handles I ask for.
> But I'm finding it really difficult to choose. I've made a sort of compilation of options:
> View attachment 4785156
> 
> but I am non the wiser. I am unable to envision how these handles would look on Angel. Maybe I should just stick with the regular Angel handles..
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd be really grateful for any input, opinions or ideas!


I have an Angela Midi and I stick with the original handles, however I lengthen it 2in and it's perfect. one of my favorite bags!


----------



## Fancyfree

anitalilac said:


> I have an Angela Midi and I stick with the original handles, however I lengthen it 2in and it's perfect. one of my favorite bags!


Interesting. How tall are you, @anitalilac ?


----------



## djfmn

All this talk of both Little Miss M and the Angel midi is peaking my interest again. I have looked at those two styles but never taken the plunge and bought either of them. I am sorely tempted especially with this beautiful Sorrento goat leather.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> So interesting that you have had the same ponderings over Angel straps as me, @christinemliu  .
> Usually, I go for as little hardware as possible on my bags. But I do feel the Angel straps would visually benefit from some sort of addition.
> 
> I'm leaning towards elongated Siena handles, but need to be certain thal these straps would be comfortable on my shoulder. I wonder if they are similar in shape to Longchamp Pliage handles?
> 
> Also, I have just realized that the buckle of the Aura strap might be a possibility
> View attachment 4785533


My handle thoughts were somewhat influenced by @tenKrat, because I believe at some point she had mentioned sometimes wondering what to do with the handles. I did see in one pic that she tucks them inward sometimes, which is a nice and neat solution.
Would the buckle on the Aura strap though compromise the access to the exterior pockets a little? I'm just thinking if you kept your phone in one of those pockets.
Here is a pic of elongated Siena handles, I grabbed it from the website but I think it's @TotinScience's bag...sorry if I am mistaken!:




Marco's straps usually are comfortable, but I think the softer leathers (like it seems Sorrento is) would mold more, like the Longchamp handles do and be even more comfortable? Just a thought. Maybe @TotinScience has experience with her straps.
I'm kind of excited to see what you decide on, because maybe I would do the same on a future order haha! However, like @djfmn, the Miss M talk is also making me interested in that style...or if Marco does come out with a camera crossbody style, I would really be interested too. I have long admired the Gucci Soho Disco shape, though I didn't like the huge letters. I don't have anything like that at the moment...I am thinking many of us are doing more quick errand types these days and are using smaller bags more as well.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> My handle thoughts were somewhat influenced by @tenKrat, because I believe at some point she had mentioned sometimes wondering what to do with the handles. I did see in one pic that she tucks them inward sometimes, which is a nice and neat solution.
> Would the buckle on the Aura strap though compromise the access to the exterior pockets a little? I'm just thinking if you kept your phone in one of those pockets.
> Here is a pic of elongated Siena handles, I grabbed it from the website but I think it's @TotinScience's bag...sorry if I am mistaken!:
> 
> View attachment 4785725
> 
> 
> Marco's straps usually are comfortable, but I think the softer leathers (like it seems Sorrento is) would mold more, like the Longchamp handles do and be even more comfortable? Just a thought. Maybe @TotinScience has experience with her straps.
> I'm kind of excited to see what you decide on, because maybe I would do the same on a future order haha! However, like @djfmn, the Miss M talk is also making me interested in that style...or if Marco does come out with a camera crossbody style, I would really be interested too. I have long admired the Gucci Soho Disco shape, though I didn't like the huge letters. I don't have anything like that at the moment...I am thinking many of us are doing more quick errand types these days and are using smaller bags more as well.


Wow, that is one cool and unusual Siena! Will the owner please tell us whether the "shoulder handles" are comfy?

I see your point, @christinemliu, about buckles getting in the way. Although I don't think I'd use the front pockets for my phone, I'd probably use the rear pocket.  Hmm... What would I be putting in the front pockets...

Actually, since I started using Penelope Midis in Fiore I hardly use pockets . So I'm not absolutely certain why I want a bag with loads of pockets . What's more, I envision it in a leather Marco no longer has,- Chocolate Verona!

Oh dear, the crazy obsession of bags ...


----------



## LuvNLux

I have both styles, Miss M & Angel Midi.  Love them both!  Miss M is very structured in Blue Pompei, while my angel in Crystal Pink Merinos is super slouchy!


----------



## coach943

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


I keep mine stuffed with the same stuffing that Marco shipped it in. It will soften a bit over time, so I think keeping quite a bit of stuffing in it helps it keep its shape. I have several Soulmates/Midi Soulmates. I store them together on a shelf and kind of let them lean onto each other.  

I love the dark gunmetal hardware. It is so beautiful! Enjoy it!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Wow, that is one cool and unusual Siena! Will the owner please tell us whether the "shoulder handles" are comfy?
> 
> I see your point, @christinemliu, about buckles getting in the way. Although I don't think I'd use the front pockets for my phone, I'd probably use the rear pocket.  Hmm... What would I be putting in the front pockets...
> 
> Actually, since I started using Penelope Midis in Fiore I hardly use pockets . So I'm not absolutely certain why I want a bag with loads of pockets . What's more, I envision it in a leather Marco no longer has,- Chocolate Verona!
> 
> Oh dear, the crazy obsession of bags ...


That is, in fact, my Siena with 10 inch handles in Sauro Tan Vachetta . I don't wear it often, but it is my forever bag because nothing beats it for traveling with a laptop (traveling - remember her? lol). Straps are actually fairly comfortable, despite it being a very heavy bag when it's fully loaded with all my stuff. They also softened quite a bit, since Vachetta relaxes with age. I imagine in a softer leather to begin with, they might be even more comfortable and floppy.


----------



## JenJBS

coach943 said:


> I keep mine stuffed with the same stuffing that Marco shipped it in. It will soften a bit over time, so I think keeping quite a bit of stuffing in it helps it keep its shape. I have several Soulmates/Midi Soulmates. I store them together on a shelf and kind of let them lean onto each other.
> 
> I love the dark gunmetal hardware. It is so beautiful! Enjoy it!



Thank you!    And thanks or the info on proper storage. It was your purse that inspired me, Bag Twin!   I do love the dark gunmetal!


----------



## ohmisseevee

This isn't from a recent shipment, but I wanted to share these pictures of my lead Africa Stella. I pulled this out today while organizing my bag shelves and was utterly wowed yet again by Marco's beautiful leather.

Lead Africa is so difficult to capture - it is a true neutral but it's such a beautiful metallic. It would be perfect for a wedding to match just about any outfit ... Whenever folks are comfortable rescheduling those again.


----------



## girliegirl

yellow_tulip said:


> Oh yes please and thank you @girliegirl !! How are you enjoying the star backpack? What do you usually fit and carry it for? I’m a mum to a one year old and since I’ve got a few totes and crossbody style from mm (X2 selene,soulmate, mini zhoe, zhoe legend, pene crossbody, aura) I thought I would try a backpack! Just not sure how much use I would get out of it


My apologies on the delay. 
I haven't carried it yet as I ordered an insert and am waiting to receive before I do. 
When I receive it I will post some!


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> My apologies on the delay.
> I haven't carried it yet as I ordered an insert and am waiting to receive before I do.
> When I receive it I will post some!


Thank you !


----------



## anitalilac

Fancyfree said:


> Interesting. How tall are you, @anitalilac ?


5ft 4, and plenty of arms and armpit flesh . That's why I had to increase the strap length.


----------



## anitalilac

djfmn said:


> All this talk of both Little Miss M and the Angel midi is peaking my interest again. I have looked at those two styles but never taken the plunge and bought either of them. I am sorely tempted especially with this beautiful Sorrento goat leather.


Angela Midi in Sorrento❤️! 
Girl, don't you put ideas in my head now. 2020 is no buy year for myself and hubby.


----------



## coach943

My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786804
> View attachment 4786806
> View attachment 4786805



Gorgeous! Every time I see one of these tweed bags, I have twinges of regret for not ordering one myself!


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786804
> View attachment 4786806
> View attachment 4786805


absolutely stunning. The Nappa really works with the tweed leather. I love the red and blue tweed and the red lining you chose to go with it.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786804
> View attachment 4786806
> View attachment 4786805


That Selene is just about the prettiest thing I have seen in a long while. If you tire of it, you know where to find me, lol.


----------



## jbags07

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


Wow!  Absolutely gorgeous! And i love the lining color you selected


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My first 'white box from Italy' arrived today. Soulmate-Midi. Persian green metallic leather. Black lining. Dark gunmetal hardware. No center compartment. The Persian green metallic is everything...
> 
> Advice, please. How much filler/stuffing should I use when storing the soulmate in a metallic leather? @coach943
> 
> My second box should arrive next week. I bought them separately, and paid separate shipping. Each bag was under the customs limit. Together they'd be well over the customs limit. The extra shipping cost was much less than the customs charge if they were ordered and shipped together. Just a thought when you order...
> View attachment 4783094
> View attachment 4783095


Gorgeous!  That green


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous!  That green



Thank you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Just ordered a Penelope in the Bluette Africa and Little Penelope in the Byzantium purple Sorento. I'm still not quite sure what I will use the Little Penelope for, but I really wanted something in this goat leather, and so many here seem to find the Little Penelope useful that I'm hopeful I'll figure it out once I have it in my possession.


----------



## ohmisseevee

It depends on the bag(s) that I'm carrying, but so far I've used my Little Penelope as a loose cardholder, a carrier for chapstick/lipstick and a compact mirror, and a keyholder. I'm also currently using one of them to carry USB cables for my new mechanical keyboard, though I'm not sure if I'll stick with that solution as I have a case coming in soon for it. They are quite handy!


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> It depends on the bag(s) that I'm carrying, but so far I've used my Little Penelope as a loose cardholder, a carrier for chapstick/lipstick and a compact mirror, and a keyholder. I'm also currently using one of them to carry USB cables for my new mechanical keyboard, though I'm not sure if I'll stick with that solution as I have a case coming in soon for it. They are quite handy!


 
Thanks! They do seem quite handy - I'm excited to get one!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks! They do seem quite handy - I'm excited to get one!


I never bought one but was gifted one recently by a sweet TPF poster and I love it. I use it to carry money along with my metal card case.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
- Theia Midi in lead Africa
- Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
- Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore

I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!




I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.

I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.




This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.

This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.

In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!

Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040


Very beautiful wallet. that color is stunning and I love the black lambskin interior. Thank you for all of the size comparisons.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786804
> View attachment 4786806
> View attachment 4786805


What a beautiful Selene Midi! So is your Little Minerva.


----------



## tenKrat

I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.


----------



## tenKrat

The other handbag in my white box—a Modena Midi (original long shoulder strap version) in dark grey Croco and medium grey Verona. Light gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I added an exterior back flat pocket. 

This bag is light on the shoulders and easy to carry. The double straps stay put on my shoulders, which are broad. I like this style a lot.


----------



## tenKrat

Not my usual mod shot...this is an outfit for another day (with black heels, not pictured, I forgot to include).


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101





tenKrat said:


> The other handbag in my white box—a Modena Midi (original long shoulder strap version) in dark grey Croco and medium grey Verona. Light gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I added an exterior back flat pocket.
> 
> This bag is light on the shoulders and easy to carry. The double straps stay put on my shoulders, which are broad. I like this style a lot.
> View attachment 4787103
> 
> View attachment 4787105





tenKrat said:


> Not my usual mod shot...this is an outfit for another day (with black heels, not pictured, I forgot to include).
> View attachment 4787107


I love your new bags, and really appreciate how you coordinate them head to toe with your outfits and shoes. What a fun and hip match between your modena and your dress.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040



Gorgeous wallet! The lambskin lining looks so luxe! Does it also have a compartment for bills? I feel like that's a silly question, but I'm also not sure I see one. 



tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101



That straw looks beautifully high quality! I'm not someone who can really see myself using a straw bag, but Marco's straw really seems special!



tenKrat said:


> The other handbag in my white box—a Modena Midi (original long shoulder strap version) in dark grey Croco and medium grey Verona. Light gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I added an exterior back flat pocket.
> 
> This bag is light on the shoulders and easy to carry. The double straps stay put on my shoulders, which are broad. I like this style a lot.
> View attachment 4787103
> 
> View attachment 4787105


I never would have thought of combining the leather and colors like that, but it looks great! Lovely bag!


----------



## TotinScience

dramaprincess713 said:


> Just ordered a Penelope in the Bluette Africa and Little Penelope in the Byzantium purple Sorento. I'm still not quite sure what I will use the Little Penelope for, but I really wanted something in this goat leather, and so many here seem to find the Little Penelope useful that I'm hopeful I'll figure it out once I have it in my possession.


I use my Little Penelope for headphones or to store jewelry during travel or when going to the gym (again, remember THOSE activities? lol)


----------



## ohmisseevee

dramaprincess713 said:


> Gorgeous wallet! The lambskin lining looks so luxe! Does it also have a compartment for bills? I feel like that's a silly question, but I'm also not sure I see one.


No bill compartment. I don't typically carry bills around and if I know I will be, I carry my continental wallet so that the bills lie flat without folds. With this one,if I did find myself carrying cash around I would just fold them up and stick then in the pocket on the right side.


----------



## ohmisseevee

More pictures! Lead Africa Theia Midi with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining (modified to exclude the half moon styling on the exterior), and purple Africa Selene Zip Midi with dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining.


----------



## TotinScience

ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures! Lead Africa Theia Midi with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining (modified to exclude the half moon styling on the exterior), and purple Africa Selene Zip Midi with dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4787288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787292


I love the Theia without the half moon! It gives it such a clean look!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> My new Selene Midi in the red and blue tweed came today. I love the black Nappa and dark gunmetal with it, and the red interior. I'm so glad I ordered a second bag in this leather. I love it so much. I am also glad I went with the red and blue instead of getting a second bag in the black and white tweed. It is such a unique leather. Here are a couple pictures of my new bag and one with my Little Minerva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786804
> View attachment 4786806
> View attachment 4786805


Wow I love this Selene Midi the tweed colors are stunning. Selene midi is a favorite MM tote for me and this is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I love the Theia without the half moon! It gives it such a clean look!


So do I. I really like it without the half moon. Totally different looking and what is not to love about Africa lead leather. Gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures! Lead Africa Theia Midi with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining (modified to exclude the half moon styling on the exterior), and purple Africa Selene Zip Midi with dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4787288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787292


Wow and wow and wow. These are gorgeous. I have always loved Africa lead one of my all time favorite Africa leather. It is such a subtle metallic and it has a chameleon like quality it definitely changes in different light. Stunning. Then the purple Africa it is such a lovely shade of purple. I am a sucker for metallics and MM Africa is my all time favorite. My taste has definitely changed I never used to have any metallic bags and now I have lots of MM metallic bags. They are so versatile.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Not my usual mod shot...this is an outfit for another day (with black heels, not pictured, I forgot to include).
> View attachment 4787107


I love both your straw MM bag and this lovely midi Modena. What an amazing leather combination. You are quite the "Style Maven".


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040


Gorgeous wallet love the color and the lining. Amazing. Enjoy.


----------



## JenJBS

How long does it usually take is a bag is shipped USPS? My bag shipped on June 29 arrived on July 8. 9 days. But the bag shipped July 1 (only two days later) still hasn't even left Italy. No updates at all since July 1st, two weeks ago - 14 days. Worried the Italian Post has lost my bag...


----------



## tenKrat

This straw Soulmate Midi is a fun, easy summer bag to wear with a sundress and sandals. The color is a soft, muted orange that reminds me of that ice cream treat, the Nestle orange Pushup Pop, but a shade darker.


----------



## christinemliu

JenJBS said:


> How long does it usually take is a bag is shipped USPS? My bag shipped on June 29 arrived on July 8. 9 days. But the bag shipped July 1 (only two days later) still hasn't even left Italy. No updates at all since July 1st, two weeks ago - 14 days. Worried the Italian Post has lost my bag...


Wow, that was pretty fast for the June 29 shipment! In my experience, it usually takes 2-3 weeks. But I live on the east coast; if you're further away, maybe it would take a little longer.


----------



## JenJBS

christinemliu said:


> Wow, that was pretty fast for the June 29 shipment! In my experience, it usually takes 2-3 weeks. But I live on the east coast; if you're further away, maybe it would take a little longer.



Thanks. No wonder the postal service is failing, being so slow.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> This straw Soulmate Midi is a fun, easy summer bag to wear with a sundress and sandals. The color is a soft, muted orange that reminds me of that ice cream treat, the Nestle orange Pushup Pop, but a shade darker.
> View attachment 4788342


M


tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101


Marco must be making good progress with the back log of work - I was not expecting to see any of the Straw orders so soon!


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> M
> 
> Marco must be making good progress with the back log of work - I was not expecting to see any of the Straw orders so soon!


I think these are the sample bags that were shipped to the ladies who bought them.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I think these are the sample bags that were shipped to the ladies who bought them.


Ah that makes sense, I will have to wait longer for my order then!


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040


That is really nice!  Not everyone has a truly designer wallet, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101


This makes me wish I had jumped on the straw wagon for sure. I have loved the tortilla lining since it came out. 


tenKrat said:


> Not my usual mod shot...this is an outfit for another day (with black heels, not pictured, I forgot to include).
> View attachment 4787107


Wow you are going to be styling in that outfit. Gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures! Lead Africa Theia Midi with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining (modified to exclude the half moon styling on the exterior), and purple Africa Selene Zip Midi with dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4787288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787292


Two beautiful bags!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

TotinScience said:


> I love the Theia without the half moon! It gives it such a clean look!





djfmn said:


> So do I. I really like it without the half moon. Totally different looking and what is not to love about Africa lead leather. Gorgeous.





djfmn said:


> Wow and wow and wow. These are gorgeous. I have always loved Africa lead one of my all time favorite Africa leather. It is such a subtle metallic and it has a chameleon like quality it definitely changes in different light. Stunning. Then the purple Africa it is such a lovely shade of purple. I am a sucker for metallics and MM Africa is my all time favorite. My taste has definitely changed I never used to have any metallic bags and now I have lots of MM metallic bags. They are so versatile.



I too love the clean look of the Theia Midi without the half moon. I don't _dislike_ it with that detail, but I think without is definitely my aesthetic and matches my style better.

I am SO glad I decided to get a larger bag in the lead metallic - it's got a great chameleon-like quality as you say.

I thought I would be content with the Stella, but the Stella is just not an everyday bag and the Theia Midi is very understated but so incredibly functional! I love the hardware and the side details, and it is overall such a thoughtfully-designed bag. I am actually carrying it today!






Kimbashop said:


> Very beautiful wallet. that color is stunning and I love the black lambskin interior. Thank you for all of the size comparisons.





southernbelle43 said:


> That is really nice!  Not everyone has a truly designer wallet, lol.



Thank you ladies! I love carrying around my continental wallet from Celine (it's just a beautiful wallet, but also I cherish it quite a bit because I got it during my first trip to Italy) but there are times when it is really helpful to have something slightly larger/more spacious to hold things - mainly when I am traveling, typically shorter trips to see friends in the domestic US. I think the Saturn Wallet will make a great substitute and the bright red will be a lot of fun to look at inside a bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I too love the clean look of the Theia Midi without the half moon. I don't _dislike_ it with that detail, but I think without is definitely my aesthetic and matches my style better.
> 
> I am SO glad I decided to get a larger bag in the lead metallic - it's got a great chameleon-like quality as you say.
> 
> I thought I would be content with the Stella, but the Stella is just not an everyday bag and the Theia Midi is very understated but so incredibly functional! I love the hardware and the side details, and it is overall such a thoughtfully-designed bag. I am actually carrying it today!
> 
> View attachment 4789082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I love carrying around my continental wallet from Celine (it's just a beautiful wallet, but also I cherish it quite a bit because I got it during my first trip to Italy) but there are times when it is really helpful to have something slightly larger/more spacious to hold things - mainly when I am traveling, typically shorter trips to see friends in the domestic US. I think the Saturn Wallet will make a great substitute and the bright red will be a lot of fun to look at inside a bag!


Thanks for modeling the midi Theia. I love it without the half-moon, and in that leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

ohmisseevee said:


> I too love the clean look of the Theia Midi without the half moon. I don't _dislike_ it with that detail, but I think without is definitely my aesthetic and matches my style better.
> 
> I am SO glad I decided to get a larger bag in the lead metallic - it's got a great chameleon-like quality as you say.
> 
> I thought I would be content with the Stella, but the Stella is just not an everyday bag and the Theia Midi is very understated but so incredibly functional! I love the hardware and the side details, and it is overall such a thoughtfully-designed bag. I am actually carrying it today!
> 
> View attachment 4789082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I love carrying around my continental wallet from Celine (it's just a beautiful wallet, but also I cherish it quite a bit because I got it during my first trip to Italy) but there are times when it is really helpful to have something slightly larger/more spacious to hold things - mainly when I am traveling, typically shorter trips to see friends in the domestic US. I think the Saturn Wallet will make a great substitute and the bright red will be a lot of fun to look at inside a bag!


Thank you SO much for that modelling photo, @ohmisseevee! I've studied so many photos of the Theia Midi but never been sure if it was what I wanted. Now I know it is  .

Wallets,- I only ever use bright red wallets. Because they are so visible that I can easily see them in any big, potentially overloaded bag and avoid panicking. And nothing else in my bag is ever bright red


----------



## samfalstaff

Anybody heard whether or not Marco is running out of some of the new leathers (fiore or goat)? I'm still undecided but didn't want to lose out on a leather if the inventory is low.


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Anybody heard whether or not Marco is running out of some of the new leathers (fiore or goat)? I'm still undecided but didn't want to lose out on a leather if the inventory is low.


Haven't seen anything indicating a shortage yet. 

Fortunately Marco has many nice Fiore colours in regular stock...

When the Fiore promo was launched last week, I asked Marco whether he could add some of the promo colours to his regular inventory. 

Marco replied: _Leather stock management is extremely expensive, much will depend on sales we'll generate during summer, hoping that market will slowly restart. If possible I'll be more than happy to add further colors to our current official selection._


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I too love the clean look of the Theia Midi without the half moon. I don't _dislike_ it with that detail, but I think without is definitely my aesthetic and matches my style better.
> 
> I am SO glad I decided to get a larger bag in the lead metallic - it's got a great chameleon-like quality as you say.
> 
> I thought I would be content with the Stella, but the Stella is just not an everyday bag and the Theia Midi is very understated but so incredibly functional! I love the hardware and the side details, and it is overall such a thoughtfully-designed bag. I am actually carrying it today!
> 
> View attachment 4789082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I love carrying around my continental wallet from Celine (it's just a beautiful wallet, but also I cherish it quite a bit because I got it during my first trip to Italy) but there are times when it is really helpful to have something slightly larger/more spacious to hold things - mainly when I am traveling, typically shorter trips to see friends in the domestic US. I think the Saturn Wallet will make a great substitute and the bright red will be a lot of fun to look at inside a bag!


And once again I could kick myself for not getting SOMETHING in lead Africa.  Gorgeous.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Haven't seen anything indicating a shortage yet.
> 
> Fortunately Marco has many nice Fiore colours in regular stock...
> 
> When the Fiore promo was launched last week, I asked Marco whether he could add some of the promo colours to his regular inventory.
> 
> Marco replied: _Leather stock management is extremely expensive, much will depend on sales we'll generate during summer, hoping that market will slowly restart. If possible I'll be more than happy to add further colors to our current official selection._


Okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jblended

Has anyone ordered a colour blocked Flora? I ran a search and saw a bunch of colour blocked Phoebe bags, but I'm thinking of a Flora specifically and would love to see an example of one.
Thanks.


----------



## TotinScience

jblended said:


> Has anyone ordered a colour blocked Flora? I ran a search and saw a bunch of colour blocked Phoebe bags, but I'm thinking of a Flora specifically and would love to see an example of one.
> Thanks.


Not a "true" colorblocking, but my mom got a Flora in mustard Fiore and she requested to have a front flat pocket in tweed calf to be made, so she got two different leathers on it! It turned out cute! I don't have a picture for you, sadly .


----------



## jblended

TotinScience said:


> Not a "true" colorblocking, but my mom got a Flora in mustard Fiore and she requested to have a front flat pocket in tweed calf to be made, so she got two different leathers on it! It turned out cute! I don't have a picture for you, sadly .


Thanks so much for the description. It sounds really nice. 
I like mustard and think not enough people go for it in bags. It's actually kind of neutral and versatile, isn't it? (goes well with black, white, grey, navy, purple...)

I was thinking of having the sides of the Flora in a different colour to the main body, but it's such a small bag that I don't know if a contrast in such a small part of it would look silly. Perhaps a front pocket like this is a better option.

See, I'm rubbish at visualizing these things, which is why I'm searching for some visual aids!


----------



## Fancyfree

jblended said:


> Thanks so much for the description. It sounds really nice.
> I like mustard and think not enough people go for it in bags. It's actually kind of neutral and versatile, isn't it? (goes well with black, white, grey, navy, purple...)
> 
> I was thinking of having the sides of the Flora in a different colour to the main body, but it's such a small bag that I don't know if a contrast in such a small part of it would look silly. Perhaps a front pocket like this is a better option.
> 
> See, I'm rubbish at visualizing these things, which is why I'm searching for some visual aids!


I believe it would look really good, as lang as there is good contrast between the two colours. Personally, I'd go for the darker colour on the short ends. You could also ask Marco to have the zip and/or the strap in the same colour as the short ends...


----------



## jblended

Fancyfree said:


> You could also ask Marco to have the zip and/or the strap in the same colour as the short ends...


Ooh, another great idea! 
Love how everyone is so willing to help each other out in here! Thank you.


----------



## coach943

JenJBS said:


> How long does it usually take is a bag is shipped USPS? My bag shipped on June 29 arrived on July 8. 9 days. But the bag shipped July 1 (only two days later) still hasn't even left Italy. No updates at all since July 1st, two weeks ago - 14 days. Worried the Italian Post has lost my bag...


I would not be worried. They often take a long time to clear customs. It won't update on the USPS site until it clears customs.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I would not be worried. They often take a long time to clear customs. It won't update on the USPS site until it clears customs.


And sometimes USPS NEVER updates, lol.  This happens to me more times than I can count.

I have had great success with Parcel Monitor.  https://www.parcelmonitor.com

This site tracks DHL,USP, Fed EX, USPS, almost all of the carriers.


----------



## JenJBS

coach943 said:


> I would not be worried. They often take a long time to clear customs. It won't update on the USPS site until it clears customs.





southernbelle43 said:


> And sometimes USPS NEVER updates, lol.  This happens to me more times than I can count.
> 
> I have had great success with Parcel Monitor.  https://www.parcelmonitor.com
> 
> This site tracks DHL,USP, Fed EX, USPS, almost all of the carriers.



Thanks! I showed up in the USPS system about an hour ago, when it arrived in New York. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow!


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Thanks! I showed up in the USPS system about an hour ago, when it arrived in New York. Scheduled for delivery tomorrow!


Great news. I have two coming tomorrow, one ordered 16 weeks ago.  It will be a ray of sunshine in this virus drab world for both of us.


----------



## Sickgrl13

White box arrived: Grande Mia in purple Africa with hot pink edge paint.  The color is spectacular.  I forgot to ask Marco not to include the internal zipper closure since I never use them and they just take up space.

View attachment 4790189


----------



## Sickgrl13

Sorry can’t get the photo to stop rotating!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Great news. I have two coming tomorrow, one ordered 16 weeks ago.  It will be a ray of sunshine in this virus drab world for both of us.



Mine is an Alexia-midi, in amethyst Pompei. What two are you getting? I think we all need bright, cheerful, and happy things right now. I've stayed physically healthy, but the toll the virus and lockdowns take on mental health is not to be underestimated. It's been brutal. Isolation is one of the triggers for my depression, and this year... I need something colorful and beautiful. Retail therapy is a real thing.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> Mine is an Alexia-midi, in amethyst Pompei. What two are you getting? I think we all need bright, cheerful, and happy things right now. I've stayed physically healthy, but the toll the virus and lockdowns take on mental health is not to be underestimated. It's been brutal. Isolation is one of the triggers for my depression, and this year... I need something colorful and beautiful. Retail therapy is a real thing.


Bless you.  I really have sympathy for those of you who are younger.  I am retired and used to being at home (I am very much introverted).  And it is affecting me too. 

Your new bag will cheer you up!  I make it a point to use a new bag every day.  It gives me something to look forward too. 

One bag is a Massaccesi Zhoe in river blue vacchetta with a few modifications...  no zipper or snap closure (open) and a pocket on the outside.  The other is a black Bottega Veneta cervo flap hobo that I bought for a really great price in great condition.  It will be a fun day tomorrow.  

Hang in there and try to get outside for walks, etc., if you can. Can you invite someone over to sit outside and stay well apart ?  Hugs


----------



## LuvNLux

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sorry can’t get the photo to stop rotating!
> 
> View attachment 4790197
> 
> I love the pink edge paint!  What a good idea to set off this style!


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you.  I really have sympathy for those of you who are younger.  I am retired and used to being at home (I am very much introverted).  And it is affecting me too.
> 
> Your new bag will cheer you up!  I make it a point to use a new bag every day.  It gives me something to look forward too.
> 
> One bag is a Massaccesi Zhoe in river blue vacchetta with a few modifications...  no zipper or snap closure (open) and a pocket on the outside.  The other is a black Bottega Veneta cervo flap hobo that I bought for a really great price in great condition.  It will be a fun day tomorrow.
> 
> Hang in there and try to get outside for walks, etc., if you can. Can you invite someone over to sit outside and stay well apart ?  Hugs



BV is great! Excited for you to get that bag, and your Zhoe.

I am working every day, but only 2-3 of us in the whole building, and several days just me. But I do like the structure and slight normalcy of going to the office. I'm the Admin. Assistant, so I'm here to do the mail, scan documents to everyone working at home, and print and file stuff they send me. I'm here so they don't have to be. Meeting outdoors is a good idea.


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sorry can’t get the photo to stop rotating!
> 
> View attachment 4790197


That looks amazing!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Mine is an Alexia-midi, in amethyst Pompei. What two are you getting? I think we all need bright, cheerful, and happy things right now. I've stayed physically healthy, but the toll the virus and lockdowns take on mental health is not to be underestimated. It's been brutal. Isolation is one of the triggers for my depression, and this year... I need something colorful and beautiful. Retail therapy is a real thing.


I am very interested in your review of this bag. I have been thinking of an Alexa midi for a while now. I hope that the amethyst pompei helps cheer you. Brutal times, indeed.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I am very interested in your review of this bag. I have been thinking of an Alexa midi for a while now. I hope that the amethyst pompei helps cheer you. Brutal times, indeed.



Thank you!


----------



## LuvNLux

I too recently received a white box from Italy with two absolutely stunning blue bags.  The first one is the Aurora Midi in beautiful Arctic Nappa with silver hardware and lilac lining.  I added a large slip pocket on the back panel.  Every detail on this bag is perfect!  I really love the color, a subtle icy neutral blue that should go with so much and the size is perfect for me.  The clasp is easy to work & this style may be my favorite so far.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> The other handbag in my white box—a Modena Midi (original long shoulder strap version) in dark grey Croco and medium grey Verona. Light gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I added an exterior back flat pocket.
> 
> This bag is light on the shoulders and easy to carry. The double straps stay put on my shoulders, which are broad. I like this style a lot.
> View attachment 4787103
> 
> View attachment 4787105



GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY, THIS COMBINATION IS STUNNING!  YES, I AM SHOUTING!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> White box arrived: Grande Mia in purple Africa with hot pink edge paint.  The color is spectacular.  I forgot to ask Marco not to include the internal zipper closure since I never use them and they just take up space.
> 
> View attachment 4790189



Oh Sickgrl.  Your sense of color is unmatched.  You come up with creative combinations that just floor me.  Marco should hire you.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> I too recently received a white box from Italy with two absolutely stunning blue bags.  The first one is the Aurora Midi in beautiful Arctic Nappa with silver hardware and lilac lining.  I added a large slip pocket on the back panel.  Every detail on this bag is perfect!  I really love the color, a subtle icy neutral blue that should go with so much and the size is perfect for me.  The clasp is easy to work & this style may be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790480


Arctic nappa is one of Marco's most beautiful leathers.


----------



## djfmn

JenJBS said:


> BV is great! Excited for you to get that bag, and your Zhoe.
> 
> I am working every day, but only 2-3 of us in the whole building, and several days just me. But I do like the structure and slight normalcy of going to the office. I'm the Admin. Assistant, so I'm here to do the mail, scan documents to everyone working at home, and print and file stuff they send me. I'm here so they don't have to be. Meeting outdoors is a good idea.


You are lucky to go into work and have some structure and slight normalcy I think that would be good for the soul during these times of isolation. I work as a contractor from home and have taken a lot more projects than I normally do. I sort of retired 3 years ago but found I wanted to work part time. I enjoy the interaction with people even though it is all remote and by phone and zoom calls. 
These are definitely tough and trying times we are all experiencing. Hang in there we will all get through this together. Of course discussing our handbags is a nice distraction.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I am very interested in your review of this bag. I have been thinking of an Alexa midi for a while now. I hope that the amethyst pompei helps cheer you. Brutal times, indeed.


I have an amethyst pompei Little Tulipano and it is such a great leather. I call it my happy bag. It cheers me up every time I use it. Such a great pop of color. I hope you love your Alexia midi. I cannot wait to see it.


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> I too recently received a white box from Italy with two absolutely stunning blue bags.  The first one is the Aurora Midi in beautiful Arctic Nappa with silver hardware and lilac lining.  I added a large slip pocket on the back panel.  Every detail on this bag is perfect!  I really love the color, a subtle icy neutral blue that should go with so much and the size is perfect for me.  The clasp is easy to work & this style may be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790480


Wow this is such a gorgeous bag. I cannot wait to get my white box. I have an Aurora in Bronze Africa. Your bag is stunning.


----------



## LuvNLux

@djfmn & @southernbelle43. Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> I too recently received a white box from Italy with two absolutely stunning blue bags.  The first one is the Aurora Midi in beautiful Arctic Nappa with silver hardware and lilac lining.  I added a large slip pocket on the back panel.  Every detail on this bag is perfect!  I really love the color, a subtle icy neutral blue that should go with so much and the size is perfect for me.  The clasp is easy to work & this style may be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790480


 another Aurora in Nappa! That leather suits the bag so well. And this color leaves me a little breathless. Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> When did it leave Italy and what shipping did you use?



I apologize for the 10 day delay.  The box shipped on Friday and I got it on Monday - even though it was a holiday weekend!  I used UPS.  I think this is the fastest I have received a box!


----------



## carterazo

Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!

Here are mine:

Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.







I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!


----------



## jblended

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware. A perfect compliment to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Both are absolute stunners! Wear them in good health!


----------



## yellow_tulip

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware. A perfect compliment to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face! Love the grande Mia in that colour combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


I love the stripe bag! Beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

The stripe bag is such an awesome summer fun!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh Sickgrl.  Your sense of color is unmatched.  You come up with creative combinations that just floor me.  Marco should hire you.


Aw thank you, Claudia.  While I am good with colors, I am absolutely awful at maths, so the universe balances itself out.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


That Prussian blue is such a gorgeous color. I am in love with it. I will be calling your other bag the "bag of many colors"
what an amazing bag. I love the stripes such great color combinations. All these reveals. Wow and wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Gosh both of those are just stunning. I am a lover of colors so your striped bag makes me happy!  Enjoy.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am not sure what is up with UPS, but my bag shipped Wednesday and is arriving today! Wow, but on the other hand for $63 it should get here fast.


----------



## JenJBS

My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.


----------



## southernbelle43

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


I LOVE it without the outside pockets. I never could use them for anything.  The leather and the color are perfect on that bag. Great choice. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## JenJBS

southernbelle43 said:


> I LOVE it without the outside pockets. I never could use them for anything.  The leather and the color are perfect on that bag. Great choice. I hope you enjoy it.



Thank you!    Like you, I could never use the outside pockets for anything, and imo they distort the lovely minimalist look of the bag.


----------



## djfmn

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


This is great. I also love the minimalist look of no outside pockets. Of course I love this leather such a great pop of color. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## JenJBS

djfmn said:


> This is great. I also love the minimalist look of no outside pockets. Of course I love this leather such a great pop of color. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Wow! How creative of you. I love both bags but I just love you multicolored bag. So fun and happy!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


I love it! That color is so beautiful and I like your choice of no pockets. A beautiful minimalist design.


----------



## Kimbashop

My white box from Italy arrived, and inside was this lovely little gem. I gasped when I pulled it out of its wrapping. Marco and I spent a lot of time on this bag. We decided against doing Pompeii straps when a color match proved difficult and I am so glad that the bag is done entirely of toscano pirate. I have wanted a red satchel bag for years. The pirate red is a true red. Here she is: little Val in pirate toscano, with an outside slip pocket in the back, darker edge paint for dimension, light gunmetal HW, and silver lining. The second photo captures the truest color of the bag.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I love it! That color is so beautiful and I like your choice of no pockets. A beautiful minimalist design.



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sorry can’t get the photo to stop rotating!
> 
> View attachment 4790197



The purple Africa is stunning!


----------



## southernbelle43

You ladies are killing it with these modifications, color and leather choices!!!


----------



## msd_bags

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


Beautiful!! And I like it without the outside pocket!!


----------



## JenJBS

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful!! And I like it without the outside pocket!!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

jblended said:


> Both are absolute stunners! Wear them in good health!





yellow_tulip said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my face! Love the grande Mia in that colour combo!





djfmn said:


> That Prussian blue is such a gorgeous color. I am in love with it. I will be calling your other bag the "bag of many colors"
> what an amazing bag. I love the stripes such great color combinations. All these reveals. Wow and wow.





southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh both of those are just stunning. I am a lover of colors so your striped bag makes me happy!  Enjoy.



Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## carterazo

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217



This color is stunning!  Congrats on this simple beauty.  I love the beauty of simplicity!  Enjoy! 



Kimbashop said:


> My white box from Italy arrived, and inside was this lovely little gem. I gasped when I pulled it out of its wrapping. Marco and I spent a lot of time on this bag. We decided against doing Pompeii straps when a color match proved difficult and I am so glad that the bag is done entirely of toscano pirate. I have wanted a red satchel bag for years. The pirate red is a true red. Here she is: little Val in pirate toscano, with an outside slip pocket in the back, darker edge paint for dimension, light gunmetal HW, and silver lining. The second photo captures the truest color of the bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791322
> View attachment 4791324
> View attachment 4791325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791329



This leather looks soooo yummy!  I can practically smell it! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Wow! How creative of you. I love both bags but I just love you multicolored bag. So fun and happy!



Thanks, me too!


----------



## JenJBS

carterazo said:


> This color is stunning!  Congrats on this simple beauty.  I love the beauty of simplicity!  Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> This color is stunning!  Congrats on this simple beauty.  I love the beauty of simplicity!  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> This leather looks soooo yummy!  I can practically smell it! Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you. The leather is divine. It’s a lovely little bag.


----------



## Cleda

All these awesome reveals make me so happy! I love refreshing this thread and seeing it move by a few pages. This time, with so many new things I have not seen before too. I love how creative you all can get.

The striped bag is very fun, I feel like I may want a striped bag in future too. Minimalist Alexia is a head turner in that pop of colour, yet so classy with her clean lines without the outside pocket. Love the Pirate Red little Val too, I feel Marco's cuoio toscano is pretty amazing and it's stunning in red. The colourblocked Modena and beautiful Grande Mias in Africa and Croc too. So many other beautiful reveals that I can't recall right now. Just leaving this comment here while I scroll back to enjoy the pictures again.


----------



## JenJBS

Cleda said:


> All these awesome reveals make me so happy! I love refreshing this thread and seeing it move by a few pages. This time, with so many new things I have not seen before too. I love how creative you all can get.
> 
> The striped bag is very fun, I feel like I may want a striped bag in future too. Minimalist Alexia is a head turner in that pop of colour, yet so classy with her clean lines without the outside pocket. Love the Pirate Red little Val too, I feel Marco's cuoio toscano is pretty amazing and it's stunning in red. The colourblocked Modena and beautiful Grande Mias in Africa and Croc too. So many other beautiful reveals that I can't recall right now. Just leaving this comment here while I scroll back to enjoy the pictures again.



Thank you!


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040


Wow!  Love the color, the leather is just beautiful, and the lambskin interior is perfect


----------



## jbags07

tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101





tenKrat said:


> The other handbag in my white box—a Modena Midi (original long shoulder strap version) in dark grey Croco and medium grey Verona. Light gunmetal HW and dark grey lining. I added an exterior back flat pocket.
> 
> This bag is light on the shoulders and easy to carry. The double straps stay put on my shoulders, which are broad. I like this style a lot.
> View attachment 4787103
> 
> View attachment 4787105



Love both of these bags     The split croc on the Modena is not something i would ever have thought to do, but it works brilliantly. And the Soulmate in straw is just stunning


----------



## jbags07

ohmisseevee said:


> More pictures! Lead Africa Theia Midi with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining (modified to exclude the half moon styling on the exterior), and purple Africa Selene Zip Midi with dark gunmetal hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4787288
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787289
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787290
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787291
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787292


Love how both of these turned out. That purple Africa is just   And i really like the minimalist look of the Theia, without the usual embellishment


----------



## jbags07

jblended said:


> Has anyone ordered a colour blocked Flora? I ran a search and saw a bunch of colour blocked Phoebe bags, but I'm thinking of a Flora specifically and would love to see an example of one.
> Thanks.


I don’t, but i have a ton of Floras, and i think it would look amazing color locked. I never thought of it, but my next one will be. One of my Phoebes is somewhat colorblocked, with tweed front/back and sides in solid color and it looks great...


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> Mine is an Alexia-midi, in amethyst Pompei. What two are you getting? I think we all need bright, cheerful, and happy things right now. I've stayed physically healthy, but the toll the virus and lockdowns take on mental health is not to be underestimated. It's been brutal. Isolation is one of the triggers for my depression, and this year... I need something colorful and beautiful. Retail therapy is a real thing.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> You ladies are killing it with these modifications, color and leather choices!!!


I just want to echo @southerbelle43...you all are amazing! Wow. These reveals make my heart skip. It's like you've taken the customization to a whole other level. I would have never thought of some of these spectacular modifications and combinations. It's so cool that when you work with the designer, your bag is not just your bag because you bought it, but your choices are invested in it, and it's such an expression of everyone's different personalities. Love it!


----------



## jbags07

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Both bags are stunning, one is very elegant and classic (i have the same bag and just love ut!), the other such a fun and happy and whimsical piece. The color combinations are delightful.


----------



## jbags07

JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


Wow, Alexia looks stunning in this bright fun color. I’ve been wanting to get one and had been considering a safe color, but this is just


----------



## jbags07

Kimbashop said:


> My white box from Italy arrived, and inside was this lovely little gem. I gasped when I pulled it out of its wrapping. Marco and I spent a lot of time on this bag. We decided against doing Pompeii straps when a color match proved difficult and I am so glad that the bag is done entirely of toscano pirate. I have wanted a red satchel bag for years. The pirate red is a true red. Here she is: little Val in pirate toscano, with an outside slip pocket in the back, darker edge paint for dimension, light gunmetal HW, and silver lining. The second photo captures the truest color of the bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791322
> View attachment 4791324
> View attachment 4791325
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791329


Stunning beyond words   Pirate red was a perfect choice for this bag....


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Stunning beyond words   Pirate red was a perfect choice for this bag....



+1


----------



## JenJBS

jbags07 said:


> Wow, Alexia looks stunning in this bright fun color. I’ve been wanting to get one and had been considering a safe color, but this is just



Thank you, dear friend!


----------



## Kimbashop

jbags07 said:


> Stunning beyond words   Pirate red was a perfect choice for this bag....


Thank you! You inspired me to get a bag in this leather and color.


----------



## jblended

jbags07 said:


> I don’t, but i have a ton of Floras, and i think it would look amazing color locked. I never thought of it, but my next one will be. One of my Phoebes is somewhat colorblocked, with tweed front/back and sides in solid color and it looks great...


Excellent, thank you! I'm pretty sure that's what I'll opt for now. 
____

So many gorgeous reveals in here of late! Each of them is stunning.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Please tell,- how large is your Bag of Many Colours, @carterazo  ? 
Do you know what the name of the bright pale blue, slightly turquoise leather is, please?


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> GREAT GOOGLY MOOGLY, THIS COMBINATION IS STUNNING!  YES, I AM SHOUTING!


This is the first time someone has shouted at me on TPF. You are funny. "Googly moogly"---I love that!


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Sorry can’t get the photo to stop rotating!
> 
> View attachment 4790197





LuvNLux said:


> I too recently received a white box from Italy with two absolutely stunning blue bags.  The first one is the Aurora Midi in beautiful Arctic Nappa with silver hardware and lilac lining.  I added a large slip pocket on the back panel.  Every detail on this bag is perfect!  I really love the color, a subtle icy neutral blue that should go with so much and the size is perfect for me.  The clasp is easy to work & this style may be my favorite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790480


Very nice, ladies!


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719





JenJBS said:


> My Alexia-midi in Amethyst Pompei arrived. Hard to capture the color; but it's a beautiful purple - pink undertones, that my camera exaggerates. I love the smooth Pompei leather, and dark gunmetal hardware. Love the size! Extremely glad I had the outer pockets removed - lovely minimalist lines. Glad I got the Pompei leather. Don't think the metallic leather I got my Soulmate-midi in would work as well for this bag. And don't think I'd want a Soulmate in Pompei.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791216
> View attachment 4791217


@carterazo Your bags are so different, both beautiful. I would like to hear what you think of Grande Mia. That Penelope is fantastic.

@JenJBS Your amethyst Alexia Midi is sleek without the front pockets.


----------



## tenKrat

Happy Sunday, purse pals! I hope everyone is well. The latest reveals are fantastic. It’s fun to see how everyone customizes their bags, all so different and beautiful. This group is very creative. 

My latest order is a Grande Mia in crimson/white/black Fiore and vino suede. The black Fiore is on the base. Hardware is dark gunmetal and lining is tortilla. Marco recommended the tortilla, and as always, he is spot on. He said the suede is quite durable, and since vino is dark, I decided to go ahead and have the long strap and top handle made in it. I’m glad I did because the texture on those parts, as well as on the sides, adds nice dimension.

Marco’s suede is lovely; it has a soft yet hardy feel to it. I’ve steered away from suede in the past because other suedes felt flimsy and fragile. Not Marco’s suede. (I love my royal blue goat suede Hera, which is my first all-suede bag, but with the strap in Aquila matte leather. I’m not hard on my bags but also do not baby them. I do check the weather forecast for rain before I take suede Hera out.)

Here she is:


----------



## tenKrat

With her long suede strap on:


----------



## Greenredapple

tenKrat said:


> With her long suede strap on:
> View attachment 4793197



What a fun bag 

And that suede  Would you describe vino suede as darkish shade? I had my reservations about the colour because I thought it was a shade too light from a picture posted few months ago. The suede in your bag looks saturated and dark enough to withstand daily use (well except rain).


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> With her long suede strap on:
> View attachment 4793197


Wow! A beautifully crafted work of art. I love these colors together and appreciate hearing about the suede. Can’t wait to see how it pairs with your outfits.


----------



## JenJBS

tenKrat said:


> @JenJBS Your amethyst Alexia Midi is sleek without the front pockets.



Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

Sabrina-owners, I need advice..

I am planning my first Sabrina, a Sabrina Midi in Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano.

I am uncertain whether to go for the magnet closure or the zip closure. For pure practicality, I'd prefer a magnet closure, as I plan to mainly wear the bag "arm through hole" so security should not be a great issue.

However, my priority is that the closure-mechanism does not influence the shape of the bag when I wear Sabrina "arm through hole".

On my Minerva Midi, the contours of the hidden magnets under the flap shows through the leather. I wish they didn't.



The closure-magnet on my Hera does not show through the leather, but the Hera magnets are fastened through / on top of  the inner leather only, rather than concealed between two layers of leather.

I can't tell from the photos on the MM website whether the Sabrina magnets are fixed to only the inner leather or to both the outer and inner leather.

I am also concerned whether the magnets, automatically snapping shut, will pull in the outer leather, emphasizing the bulging contents of the bag, while keeping the top half of the bag flat, thereby visually revealing the bag's construction.

However, I see none of these issues on photos of Massaccesi models carrying Sabrinas!
So maybe I am over-complicating things.

I'd be SO grateful for any advice! Or photos of your Sabrinas carried "arm through hole" with contents


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> All these awesome reveals make me so happy! I love refreshing this thread and seeing it move by a few pages. This time, with so many new things I have not seen before too. I love how creative you all can get.
> 
> The striped bag is very fun, I feel like I may want a striped bag in future too. Minimalist Alexia is a head turner in that pop of colour, yet so classy with her clean lines without the outside pocket. Love the Pirate Red little Val too, I feel Marco's cuoio toscano is pretty amazing and it's stunning in red. The colourblocked Modena and beautiful Grande Mias in Africa and Croc too. So many other beautiful reveals that I can't recall right now. Just leaving this comment here while I scroll back to enjoy the pictures again.



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

jbags07 said:


> Both bags are stunning, one is very elegant and classic (i have the same bag and just love ut!), the other such a fun and happy and whimsical piece. The color combinations are delightful.



Thank you!!!  You were my inspiration!  I blatantly copied your bag. I just had to have one.


----------



## LuvNLux

Darn!  All these recent reveals of the beautiful Grande Mias make me wish I had ordered one!  I can't find it listed on Marco's web site.  Could anyone share the base price?  And dimensions?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Darn!  All these recent reveals of the beautiful Grande Mias make me wish I had ordered one!  I can't find it listed on Marco's web site.  Could anyone share the base price?  And dimensions?


You should email Marco to confirm the price. I cannot recall if there was a price increase since djfmn’s email, which could be older than her post in March.


----------



## tenKrat

Greenredapple said:


> What a fun bag
> 
> And that suede  Would you describe vino suede as darkish shade? I had my reservations about the colour because I thought it was a shade too light from a picture posted few months ago. The suede in your bag looks saturated and dark enough to withstand daily use (well except rain).


Yes, this vino suede is indeed saturated and darker than the photo I posted of it in the reference thread. That photo was taken outdoors, which made the color lighter.


----------



## LuvNLux

@tenKrat Thanks!  Until these last beautiful reveals, I wasn't even aware that there was a Grande Mia! Somehow I missed that new style notification. I love the little Mia style, I have two of those & use them when I don't have to carry a lot.  The bigger style would be great.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Please tell,- how large is your Bag of Many Colours, @carterazo  ?
> Do you know what the name of the bright pale blue, slightly turquoise leather is, please?



This is just a modified Penelope.  She is 10 x 7 ins.  I really don't know the name of the color for the bright pale blue.  I will email Marco to ask which colors he used for the bag,


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo Your bags are so different, both beautiful. I would like to hear what you think of Grande Mia. That Penelope is fantastic.
> 
> @JenJBS Your amethyst Alexia Midi is sleek without the front pockets.



Thanks so much!  I looove Grande Mia.  She is my perfect size - not too big and not too small. Your pictures were so helpful!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Happy Sunday, purse pals! I hope everyone is well. The latest reveals are fantastic. It’s fun to see how everyone customizes their bags, all so different and beautiful. This group is very creative.
> 
> My latest order is a Grande Mia in crimson/white/black Fiore and vino suede. The black Fiore is on the base. Hardware is dark gunmetal and lining is tortilla. Marco recommended the tortilla, and as always, he is spot on. He said the suede is quite durable, and since vino is dark, I decided to go ahead and have the long strap and top handle made in it. I’m glad I did because the texture on those parts, as well as on the sides, adds nice dimension.
> 
> Marco’s suede is lovely; it has a soft yet hardy feel to it. I’ve steered away from suede in the past because other suedes felt flimsy and fragile. Not Marco’s suede. (I love my royal blue goat suede Hera, which is my first all-suede bag, but with the strap in Aquila matte leather. I’m not hard on my bags but also do not baby them. I do check the weather forecast for rain before I take suede Hera out.)
> 
> Here she is:
> View attachment 4793195
> 
> View attachment 4793196



Lovely!   The vino gives it such a nice touch. It tones down the red and pops at the same time. Great color combination!


----------



## Kimbashop

Working from home with little Val.


----------



## LuvNLux

My Aurora Midi in Arctic Nappa, this time taken with outdoor lighting.   I love the side details so much.  Taking her out for the first time today.


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> My Aurora Midi in Arctic Nappa, this time taken with outdoor lighting.   I love the side details so much.  Taking her out for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 4794552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4794553


I love the sides as well. I have the bag in Pompei Octane and the side detail makes it such a structurally pretty bag along with the front design.


----------



## LuvNLux

This is the second blue bag included in my recent white box from Italy, a Mia in Prussian Blue Croco, silver hardware, and Marco chose the marine blue lining which I love.  This blue is hard to capture, but the front view comes closest to real life.  The color changes in different lighting.  So glad I ordered this!  The leather is amazing!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I love the sides as well. I have the bag in Pompei Octane and the side detail makes it such a structurally pretty bag along with the front design.


That is the first time I have ever seen the sides. Very nice!!


----------



## djfmn

I was the lucky person who got the caiman leather midi Juliet on the MM BST. I am so excited to have that bag. I was so disappointed when I did not place an order in time and MM ran out of the caiman leather. I am thrilled to be the owner of a bag in MM Caiman leather. It is the perfect bag in the perfect leather. I absolutely love it.


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> I was the lucky person who got the caiman leather midi Juliet on the MM BST. I am so excited to have that bag. I was so disappointed when I did not place an order in time and MM ran out of the caiman leather. I am thrilled to be the owner of a bag in MM Caiman leather. It is the perfect bag in the perfect leather. I absolutely love it.


Sellers remorse is real   But so happy you have her, i think she was meant to be with you


----------



## djfmn

jbags07 said:


> Sellers remorse is real   But so happy you have her, i think she was meant to be with you


It will be well loved by me. This is the only bag from MM that I have ever felt I missed out on when it was first offered and regretted it. There have been other leathers that I have thought perhaps I should have bought a bag in that leather. Then thought oh there will be other leathers if I missed out because I took too long to decide which was definitely what happened with caiman. Caiman I knew he would never get again and I was really disappointed I did not get a bag in this very special leather. I knew there were very few bags made in caiman as MM had only enough to make about 4 or 5 bags if I remember correctly. I cannot tell you how excited I was to see this bag on BST I was doing a happy dance. The only thing I can say to your sellers remorse it is definitely my favorite MM bag and I will be thanking you each time I use it.


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> It will be well loved by me. This is the only bag from MM that I have ever felt I missed out on when it was first offered and regretted it. There have been other leathers that I have thought perhaps I should have bought a bag in that leather. Then thought oh there will be other leathers if I missed out because I took too long to decide which was definitely what happened with caiman. Caiman I knew he would never get again and I was really disappointed I did not get a bag in this very special leather. I knew there were very few bags made in caiman as MM had only enough to make about 4 or 5 bags if I remember correctly. I cannot tell you how excited I was to see this bag on BST I was doing a happy dance. The only thing I can say to your sellers remorse it is definitely my favorite MM bag and I will be thanking you each time I use it.


I’m glad it worked out in the end that you got the bag you dreamed of.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> That is the first time I have ever seen the sides. Very nice!!



Thanks!  On this style Marco used just one long piece of leather & wrapped it from the front where it began under the flap, brought it around to the back & then brought it around to the front again where it was fashioned into the flap!  Very nice detail.


----------



## samfalstaff

My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.


----------



## LuvNLux

@samfalstaff  That is a stunning Sabrina!  Very nice.


----------



## coach943

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


Ohhh. That is really pretty. I love the combination of the leather.


----------



## scrpo83

carterazo said:


> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719



Can i just say your Bag of Many Colours in absolutely pretty!!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


Beautiful combination!


----------



## tuowei

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


The colors and contrast in leather textures are lovely!


----------



## djfmn

I just got a USPS notification that my white box from Italy will be delivered tomorrow. The notification was it left Italy on July 7th and nothing else. Last night I get a notification about a package arriving on Friday before 8pm. I am super excited to see the midi Victoria in straw and the Africa bronze Aurora.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


I love this combination. I was going to get a midi Sabrina then I changed it to a midi Modena in mauve aquila matte. Now I see this midi Sabrina I am wondering if I should get a midi Sabrina. This is such a stunning bag. I love it.


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840



Ooh a colourblocked Midi Sabrina is definitely in my radar so thanks for these photos! Very interesting to see the different combinations possible.

One question for Sabrina owners, I envision myself carrying it using the strap, with both flaps on one side, like in these pictures. Since I noticed that the strap attachment is not right at the end, but under the flap, does the top flap tend to lift up at the sides when carried in this manner?



djfmn said:


> I just got a USPS notification that my white box from Italy will be delivered tomorrow. The notification was it left Italy on July 7th and nothing else. Last night I get a notification about a package arriving on Friday before 8pm. I am super excited to see the midi Victoria in straw and the Africa bronze Aurora.



I am on the White Box Watch too! It should be delivered in the next 2-3 working days! I am waiting for a Little Athena and the sample Straw Midi Hera.


----------



## TotinScience

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


Love it!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> Ooh a colourblocked Midi Sabrina is definitely in my radar so thanks for these photos! Very interesting to see the different combinations possible.
> 
> One question for Sabrina owners, I envision myself carrying it using the strap, with both flaps on one side, like in these pictures. *Since I noticed that the strap attachment is not right at the end, but under the flap, does the top flap tend to lift up at the sides when carried in this manner?*
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the White Box Watch too! It should be delivered in the next 2-3 working days! I am waiting for a Little Athena and the sample Straw Midi Hera.


Yep, it does. That's the one drawback to this bag. If I had known it would do that, I would have addressed that concern with MM. Not sure what he could have done and I'm so happy with the rest of the bag that it's a small issue. I think also the bag will soften in time and the leather will become more pliable.


----------



## samfalstaff

LuvNLux said:


> @samfalstaff  That is a stunning Sabrina!  Very nice.





coach943 said:


> Ohhh. That is really pretty. I love the combination of the leather.





Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful combination!





tuowei said:


> The colors and contrast in leather textures are lovely!





djfmn said:


> I love this combination. I was going to get a midi Sabrina then I changed it to a midi Modena in mauve aquila matte. Now I see this midi Sabrina I am wondering if I should get a midi Sabrina. This is such a stunning bag. I love it.





TotinScience said:


> Love it!!


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> Ooh a colourblocked Midi Sabrina is definitely in my radar so thanks for these photos! Very interesting to see the different combinations possible.
> 
> One question for Sabrina owners, I envision myself carrying it using the strap, with both flaps on one side, like in these pictures. Since I noticed that the strap attachment is not right at the end, but under the flap, does the top flap tend to lift up at the sides when carried in this manner?
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the White Box Watch too! It should be delivered in the next 2-3 working days! I am waiting for a Little Athena and the sample Straw Midi Hera.


Yes, it does. It’s a minor annoyance for me since I tend to use my nappa Sabrina as a clutch. The style could definitely be improved by making a little notch for the strap to fit into or changing the strap attachment location.


----------



## LuvNLux

Sharing my little Metallic Africa Flora family.  The Floras have a zipper top which I like for security and can be used as a SLG inside a bag or with included strap for crossbody wear.  This leather is one of my MM favorites!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Personally, I mainly use them for crossbody.


----------



## djfmn

My white box arrived a day early. Here are photos of my Celeste straw Midi Victoria and my Aurora in bronze Africa leather. 
The lining in the midi Victoria is cappuccino and the Aurora is sage.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived a day early. Here are photos of my Celeste straw Midi Victoria and my Aurora in bronze Africa leather.
> The lining in the midi Victoria is cappuccino and the Aurora is sage.
> View attachment 4797450
> View attachment 4797451
> View attachment 4797452
> View attachment 4797453
> View attachment 4797454
> View attachment 4797455
> View attachment 4797456
> View attachment 4797457


Both bags are lovely; I especially like the straw midi Victoria! It looks even prettier than the pictures from the MM blog!


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Both bags are lovely; I especially like the straw midi Victoria! It looks even prettier than the pictures from the MM blog!


Thanks both are lovely. I really love the straw bag it is soft and a great quality and the color is lovely. The lining goes perfectly with the leather and is a great contrast with the straw. I also love the Aurora such a great bag.


----------



## jbags07

samfalstaff said:


> My white box arrived today. Sabrina with black cherry nappa and black deerskin. I continue to be amazed with this wonderful deerskin leather.
> View attachment 4796841
> View attachment 4796840


Love this combo!


----------



## jbags07

LuvNLux said:


> Sharing my little Metallic Africa Flora family.  The Floras have a zipper top which I like for security and can be used as a SLG inside a bag or with included strap for crossbody wear.  This leather is one of my MM favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I mainly use them for crossbody.


Gorgeous! And they do make the best crossbody bags ...did u get leather straps also? Its a 25 euro upcharge but i akways get leather straps now, it can really change the look of the bag, plus its more comfortable depending on how much you are carrying


----------



## jbags07

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived a day early. Here are photos of my Celeste straw Midi Victoria and my Aurora in bronze Africa leather.
> The lining in the midi Victoria is cappuccino and the Aurora is sage.
> View attachment 4797450
> View attachment 4797451
> View attachment 4797452
> View attachment 4797453
> View attachment 4797454
> View attachment 4797455
> View attachment 4797456
> View attachment 4797457


Wow!  Absolutely love each bag     The Aurora especially, just looks so stunning in that bronze Africa


----------



## carterazo

scrpo83 said:


> Can i just say your Bag of Many Colours in absolutely pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> Yep, it does. That's the one drawback to this bag. If I had known it would do that, I would have addressed that concern with MM. Not sure what he could have done and I'm so happy with the rest of the bag that it's a small issue. I think also the bag will soften in time and the leather will become more pliable.





Devyn Danielle said:


> Yes, it does. It’s a minor annoyance for me since I tend to use my nappa Sabrina as a clutch. The style could definitely be improved by making a little notch for the strap to fit into or changing the strap attachment location.



Thank you both! I do like the current strap position with just 1 flap down, so I guess I'll have to decide if I want to let go of the double flap look. I had considered shifting the strap attachment to the outside of the bag, but with some hardware outside, it won't look good as a clutch anymore. When I'm ready for a Midi Sabrina, I'll have to discuss options with Marco.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived a day early. Here are photos of my Celeste straw Midi Victoria and my Aurora in bronze Africa leather.
> The lining in the midi Victoria is cappuccino and the Aurora is sage.
> View attachment 4797450
> View attachment 4797451
> View attachment 4797452
> View attachment 4797453
> View attachment 4797454
> View attachment 4797455
> View attachment 4797456
> View attachment 4797457


Both are lovely and I look forward to seeing the Bronze Aurora in the sunlight.


----------



## Cleda

LuvNLux said:


> Sharing my little Metallic Africa Flora family.  The Floras have a zipper top which I like for security and can be used as a SLG inside a bag or with included strap for crossbody wear.  This leather is one of my MM favorites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I mainly use them for crossbody.



Fantastic trio!!! I love the metallic Africas too, what a great idea to get one in each colour in a small item!



djfmn said:


> My white box arrived a day early. Here are photos of my Celeste straw Midi Victoria and my Aurora in bronze Africa leather.
> The lining in the midi Victoria is cappuccino and the Aurora is sage.
> View attachment 4797450
> View attachment 4797451
> View attachment 4797452
> View attachment 4797453
> View attachment 4797454
> View attachment 4797455
> View attachment 4797456
> View attachment 4797457



I really like these straw bags that are not in the usual shades of brown that straw bags usually come in. Celeste, in particular, is really pretty! Really caught my eye when it first appeared on the MM blog. Is it stiff? Can you still fold the side flaps inwards like you can with regular Victorias? That Aurora is such a dressy bag.

Do we have a MM modshot thread? It would be lovely to see how everyone carries their MM creations. @tenKrat's modshots and outfits are very inspiring!


----------



## wittynomad

Been browsing through this thread and sounds like folks were able to customize type of leather, color, etc for the diff styles of bags. On the website, looks like only basic personalization (lining, strap) can be done. How were people able to get complete customized bags? Also what price range are the customized bags (saw a beautiful blue mock croc earlier in the thread in the Mia I believe)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cleda

wittynomad said:


> Been browsing through this thread and sounds like folks were able to customize type of leather, color, etc for the diff styles of bags. On the website, looks like only basic personalization (lining, strap) can be done. How were people able to get complete customized bags? Also what price range are the customized bags (saw a beautiful blue mock croc earlier in the thread in the Mia I believe)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have never ordered through the website, as I always have some customisation request, most commonly for short straps. I always order by sending an email to <orders@marcomassaccesi.it>. My first order took many back and forth emails before I made up my mind on what to order. The owner of the brand (Marco) replies personally and is very helpful.

There are many more leather options than you can find on the online shop. You can check here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-leathers
Special, limited leathers, are also available whenever it pops up on the blog. Some older limited leathers may even have enough left over if you would like a small item, no harm asking if you happen to like any of them.

Once you have decided on a style, leather, hardware, inner lining, other customisations, Marco will be able to give a proper quotation for the bag plus shipping. Final cost depends heavily on the type of customisations. It could be as simple as upgrading the inner lining from the default gray, a shortened strap, or more extensive ones like swapping the handles with one from another style, adding pockets or metallic studs for decoration. It is a really fun process to come up with your very own bespoke bag!


----------



## Cleda

My white box has arrived!

First up is my first straw bag, and also first sample bag. I didn't even know what lining or hardware it was made of, I just grabbed it! I still don't know what lining it is... First thoughts: Midi Hera is a comfortable shoulder bag, and I love the handle attachment! Being used to leather bags, this straw bag feels incredibly lightweight. I didn't know why I was expecting it to be stiff or scratchy, but it is actually soft and drapey. I'm a little bit worried about getting dirt on it though, I have no idea how to clean a straw bag.








Next up is Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. This is my first red bag! I'm still not sure what I can wear it with. Are matching shoes and bag still a rule? Leather smells amazing and I love the Africa texture on a structured bag with clean lines.





I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741


----------



## Cleda

Cleda said:


> I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741
> 
> View attachment 4797997



So the MM pendant is actually part of the straw promotion! I missed this on the blog: "To make this offer even more unique, first 10 orders will receive a free MM pendant." For those who have purchased a straw bag, do check the inside zipped pocket. You might have one too!


----------



## dignatius

Cleda said:


> My white box has arrived!
> 
> First up is my first straw bag, and also first sample bag. I didn't even know what lining or hardware it was made of, I just grabbed it! I still don't know what lining it is... First thoughts: Midi Hera is a comfortable shoulder bag, and I love the handle attachment! Being used to leather bags, this straw bag feels incredibly lightweight. I didn't know why I was expecting it to be stiff or scratchy, but it is actually soft and drapey. I'm a little bit worried about getting dirt on it though, I have no idea how to clean a straw bag.
> 
> View attachment 4797992
> 
> View attachment 4797996
> 
> View attachment 4797995
> 
> 
> Next up is Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. This is my first red bag! I'm still not sure what I can wear it with. Are matching shoes and bag still a rule? Leather smells amazing and I love the Africa texture on a structured bag with clean lines.
> View attachment 4797994
> 
> View attachment 4797993
> 
> 
> I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741
> 
> View attachment 4797997



Thinking about the Hera Midi.  How is the drop on that shoulder strap?   I generally like to go with a minimum of 10 inches as I have fat arms


----------



## dramaprincess713

So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.

I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.

He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.



I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)



So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?

As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.
> 
> I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.
> 
> He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.
> View attachment 4798224
> 
> 
> I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)
> View attachment 4798242
> 
> 
> So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.


If you feel more comfortable with your original order of the larger size, then stay with it.
I think with the mistake, Marco was just giving you different options to consider.
Get the bag that you want.

There used to be group bespoke for a certain leather where a minimum number of orders were needed to purchase the leather. I think we can think of this situation as a group bespoke for the Persian Green Metallic. This is an extremely beautiful color and would stand out in any style. I remember there was some interest in this leather. Would anyone want to order?

The Soulmate style has been popular lately with this leather but here is my Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic.



To show you different styles:
This is the Penelope in the Celeste Laminato Metallic.


Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Laminato Metallic


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> One question for Sabrina owners, I envision myself carrying it using the strap, with both flaps on one side, like in these pictures. Since I noticed that the strap attachment is not right at the end, but under the flap, does the top flap tend to lift up at the sides when carried in this manner?


I have one in orange Tuscania.  I carry it with the flaps one on each side. Maybe it is designed so that you carry it with both flaps on one side when it is being used as a clutch?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.
> 
> I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.
> 
> He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.
> View attachment 4798224
> 
> 
> I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)
> View attachment 4798242
> 
> 
> So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.


It is great that you understand that he is a human and does make mistakes.  I love him dearly and support him as much as possible.  I think you should stick with his making you the bag you want.  I have the midi and I don't think there is any way all of that will fit in it. If you did take it, you would probably always be sorry you don't have the one you really want. In my opinion, he probably will be able to add that leather to his list of available leathers and it will sell.  It is lovely.


----------



## Cleda

dignatius said:


> Thinking about the Hera Midi.  How is the drop on that shoulder strap?   I generally like to go with a minimum of 10 inches as I have fat arms



I think it should work for you if you get one in a soft leather, as the top of the bag will slouch downwards.
When it's straight across, about 9":



With the top slouched down, 11":


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> I have one in orange Tuscania.  I carry it with the flaps one on each side. Maybe it is designed so that you carry it with both flaps on one side when it is being used as a clutch?



I believe so, that means if I were to keep the strap as it is, I would have to colourblock the inner and outer leathers of the same flap, rather than colourblock across flaps. That way, I can show off the colourblocked effect when shoulder carrying, while also retaining the clean exterior look when it's used as a clutch.


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.
> 
> I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.
> 
> He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.
> View attachment 4798224
> 
> 
> I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)
> View attachment 4798242
> 
> 
> So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.



I agree with the others, you should get what you ordered if you feel it suits you best. Otherwise, the bag will just not be 'love' and you'll always think of the bag that it should have been.

You can ask Marco for a photo of the new Persian green vs. the old one for a colour comparison.

The stamped Persian looks very interesting to me! I wonder what other fun leathers are in the tannery, that we have yet to see.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> I believe so, that means if I were to keep the strap as it is, I would have to colourblock the inner and outer leathers of the same flap, rather than colourblock across flaps. That way, I can show off the colourblocked effect when shoulder carrying, while also retaining the clean exterior look when it's used as a clutch.


Not sure if you've seen these pictures from the old blog 
(http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/05/ciao-bella-sabrina-marco-massaccesi-has.html) but you can see the different ways the Sabrina can be carried.

If you want, you can have the two inner flaps to have different leathers so you can get more variations.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.
> 
> I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.
> 
> He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.
> View attachment 4798224
> 
> 
> I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)
> View attachment 4798242
> 
> 
> So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.


Just throwing this out there. The Sabrina style is a very flat bag. Maybe the midi could work for you as a fun, medium sized bag. I have a midi, and when I use it I carry the bare minimum ( small pack of hand wipes, small wallet, lipstick, hand cream and phone)because I don’t want it to bulge too much.  I use it for date night with DH so it’s not an issue to have just a few small items in there. I dont have the full size so maybe someone has a picture to share filled with similar items. But if that kind of thing doesn’t bother you then it seems like your heart is pretty set on a full size, and that’s what I’d go with.


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> Not sure if you've seen these pictures from the old blog
> (http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/2017/05/ciao-bella-sabrina-marco-massaccesi-has.html) but you can see the different ways the Sabrina can be carried.
> 
> If you want, you can have the two inner flaps to have different leathers so you can get more variations.



Yes thanks for sharing! I saw this while researching the Sabrina style recently. These pictures were what made me wonder if I should change the strap attachment.

Below are the 2 main ways I will prefer to carry it. On the left, I noticed that the straps are not attached right at the end. That made me wonder if the double flap look on the right will cause one flap to push up against the straps on the 2 ends. Seems like it will indeed happen unless I change the strap attachment location.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> So I have a dilemma I need help with. Marco emailed me to say that they had accidentally produced my cobalt, Persian green, and dark blue laminato Sabrina as a midi, not a regular sized bag. Normally they'd just make another one in regular size, no problem, but they don't have enough Persian green for a regular size. He asked me if the Midi would work (obviously with a refund of the difference) or if they should go ahead and order more Persian green from the tannery.
> 
> I wrote back to say that I don't think the Midi will be big enough for my purposes, but I hate the thought of the extra work and cost to him to produce a regular size; would it be a huge issue and inconvienience to produce a regular size? He wrote back to and said that the actual production of the regular size isn't an issue at all but that the tannery would have to produce at least a set of 10 skins.
> 
> He also said the tannery has two skins of a stamped Persian green. He sent me a photo, which I included below. Unfortunately though, I don't like it nearly as much as the regular Persian green. I think the stamping would look too busy with the other two metallic colors, and the color itself looks far more grass green to me than the Persian Green.
> View attachment 4798224
> 
> 
> I don't love the stamped version of the leather. There is also no other leather I'd like to substitute in for the Persian green with the cobalt and dark blue, and there is no other combination of leathers from his current offerings I want for this bag. I also hate the idea of him needing to order 10 skins of the leather just for my one bag. If feels just wrong for me to ask him put in that cost and investment on my behalf. Also, based on the photo above, I'm slightly worried that if the tannery produces a new order, it won't be quite the same shade as the original Persian green. However, this is a bag I was SO excited for, particularly this exact color combo. I could take the Midi as a Midi was potentially on my list for sometime down the line, but I really really had my heart set on using this as a fun, flashy everyday bag, and I just don't think the Midi will be big enough for that. I would need it to fit a Chanel WOC, a pouch approx. the size of a Flora, two smaller pouches about 3.5"x5.5" each, LV round coin purse, a card holder about 4"x3"x1", sunglasses w/case, LV key class, iPhone 11 at a minimum - all the items on the left in the photo below. Ideally, it would also be able to fit one or more of the additional items I sometimes, but not always, carry on the right: a water bottle, a pair of leggings, checkbook, set of pens, and planner. I just don't think that will all fit in the Midi (but please, please, let me know if I am wrong!)
> View attachment 4798242
> 
> 
> So, it seems like I'm left with the option of taking the Midi or making Marco order all 10 skins for my one bag. Neither seem like a great option as the Midi doesn't work out the best for me and the way I wanted to use the bag, and a new order of skins doesn't work out all that well for Marco (and, given my concerns about the possible shade of a new order, may not work out all that well for me either). Thoughts on what I should do?
> 
> As a side note, I really really hesitated on posting this because I am not trying to bash Marco at all. I still love him and his company and his work. He is a human making custom bags, and I get that mistakes happen - especially when dealing with customizations. I ultimately am posting though because I could really use some guidance. I have no idea how to move forward with this.


If I were in your shoes, I believe I would say yes to the Sabrina Midi.

Because:

It is the exact leather you love.
A Persion Green Midi will be "to die for" as an evening bag or party bag
The regular Sabrina is not really any deeper than the Midi. 4 versus 3 cm... Yes, the regular is far larger, but it is still a flat bag. I'm concerned that filling even the regular Sabrina with bulky items wont flatter the bag's design?


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> If you feel more comfortable with your original order of the larger size, then stay with it.
> I think with the mistake, Marco was just giving you different options to consider.
> Get the bag that you want.
> 
> There used to be group bespoke for a certain leather where a minimum number of orders were needed to purchase the leather. I think we can think of this situation as a group bespoke for the Persian Green Metallic. This is an extremely beautiful color and would stand out in any style. I remember there was some interest in this leather. Would anyone want to order?
> 
> The Soulmate style has been popular lately with this leather but here is my Selene Midi in Persian Green Metallic.
> View attachment 4798271
> 
> 
> To show you different styles:
> This is the Penelope in the Celeste Laminato Metallic.
> View attachment 4798273
> 
> Little Athena in Cobalt Blue Laminato Metallic
> View attachment 4798280



Marco did say that it would be helpful if they could avoid order the 10 skins from the tannery as it was a limited material they don't offer anymore. I think that was more of a response to my comments about not wanting him cause him extra work, cost, and inconvenience - I certainly don't think he's trying to guilt me into anything one way or another. But it does make me feel bad about possibly asking him to do so anyway in order to produce the bag in the size I actually want. 



southernbelle43 said:


> It is great that you understand that he is a human and does make mistakes.  I love him dearly and support him as much as possible.  I think you should stick with his making you the bag you want.  I have the midi and I don't think there is any way all of that will fit in it. If you did take it, you would probably always be sorry you don't have the one you really want. In my opinion, he probably will be able to add that leather to his list of available leathers and it will sell.  It is lovely.


Thanks for confirming my thoughts about the size of the midi. Thatt's what I worry - that I'll just regret that it's not the full size I want, especially now knowing the midi won't work for the way I want to use this bag. 



Devyn Danielle said:


> Just throwing this out there. The Sabrina style is a very flat bag. Maybe the midi could work for you as a fun, medium sized bag. I have a midi, and when I use it I carry the bare minimum ( small pack of hand wipes, small wallet, lipstick, hand cream and phone)because I don’t want it to bulge too much.  I use it for date night with DH so it’s not an issue to have just a few small items in there. I dont have the full size so maybe someone has a picture to share filled with similar items. But if that kind of thing doesn’t bother you then it seems like your heart is pretty set on a full size, and that’s what I’d go with.


I keep trying to think if I could just get the midi and use it as a medium-sized bag. The problem is that I'm really a big bag girl - small and medium sized bags get so little use from me, and I really wanted this to be an everyday bag so I just don't see the midi fulfilling the intention I had for it. I just really hate the idea of Marco incurring extra cost because of it. :-/


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> If I were in your shoes, I believe I would say yes to the Sabrina Midi.
> 
> Because:
> 
> It is the exact leather you love.
> A Persion Green Midi will be "to die for" as an evening bag or party bag
> The regular Sabrina is not really any deeper than the Midi. 4 versus 3 cm... Yes, the regular is far larger, but it is still a flat bag. I'm concerned that filling even the regular Sabrina with bulky items wont flatter the bag's design?



I want to say yes to the Midi for the reasons you listed. But, I also don't because I know in my heart I really want the full-size. I've had two previous bags in a similar design (flat, fold-over bags) in a similar size to the regular Sabrina, and they fit at least my everyday items just fine, and I didn't feel it ruined the aesthetic of the flatter design. The water bottle is the only thing that might be called into question, but if the water bottle doesn't work, I can live with that. I just don't think the midi Sabrina will fit even my everyday items, not because of depth (which is a minimal difference), but because of the overall size. And while it's true that the midi would be an amazing party bag, but I have no need for an evening or party bag. I know I want the full-size. I just really hate the idea of Marco incurring the cost for a new order of skins (and, of course, and a bit worried a new order won't be the same shade of Persian Green).


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I want to say yes to the Midi for the reasons you listed. But, I also don't because I know in my heart I really want the full-size. I've had two previous bags in a similar design (flat, fold-over bags) in a similar size to the regular Sabrina, and they fit at least my everyday items just fine, and I didn't feel it ruined the aesthetic of the flatter design. The water bottle is the only thing that might be called into question, but if the water bottle doesn't work, I can live with that. I just don't think the midi Sabrina will fit even my everyday items, not because of depth (which is a minimal difference), but because of the overall size. And while it's true that the midi would be an amazing party bag, but I have no need for an evening or party bag. I know I want the full-size. I just really hate the idea of Marco incurring the cost for a new order of skins (and, of course, and a bit worried a new order won't be the same shade of Persian Green).



Another thought..
10 skins from the tannery... 10 full skins???  Isn't that leather for...40 - 50 bags!?
And Marco's business is struggling to survive.... Several Italian families rely on income from his company.

While we can afford to buy one lovely handbag after the other.

There will be more bags to fall in love with...

If 10 skins means leather for 10 bags, I would not worry. 
If 10 skins means leather for 20 - 30 - 40 - 50 bags, I'd suggest reconsidering the importance of your Sabrina .


----------



## samfalstaff

jbags07 said:


> Love this combo!


Thanks


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> My white box has arrived!
> 
> First up is my first straw bag, and also first sample bag. I didn't even know what lining or hardware it was made of, I just grabbed it! I still don't know what lining it is... First thoughts: Midi Hera is a comfortable shoulder bag, and I love the handle attachment! Being used to leather bags, this straw bag feels incredibly lightweight. I didn't know why I was expecting it to be stiff or scratchy, but it is actually soft and drapey. I'm a little bit worried about getting dirt on it though, I have no idea how to clean a straw bag.
> 
> View attachment 4797992
> 
> View attachment 4797996
> 
> View attachment 4797995
> 
> 
> Next up is Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. This is my first red bag! I'm still not sure what I can wear it with. Are matching shoes and bag still a rule? Leather smells amazing and I love the Africa texture on a structured bag with clean lines.
> View attachment 4797994
> 
> View attachment 4797993
> 
> 
> I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741
> 
> View attachment 4797997


Beautiful! What is the leather trim on the straw bag? Such a gorgeous brown color!


----------



## dignatius

Cleda said:


> I think it should work for you if you get one in a soft leather, as the top of the bag will slouch downwards.
> When it's straight across, about 9":
> View attachment 4798299
> 
> 
> With the top slouched down, 11":
> View attachment 4798300



Thank you so much for the pics!  I think the drop with the top slouched down would be perfect.  Perhaps in an Aquila Matte with a contrasting color for the handle.  The details on the handle are really something....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> I want to say yes to the Midi for the reasons you listed. But, I also don't because I know in my heart I really want the full-size. I've had two previous bags in a similar design (flat, fold-over bags) in a similar size to the regular Sabrina, and they fit at least my everyday items just fine, and I didn't feel it ruined the aesthetic of the flatter design. The water bottle is the only thing that might be called into question, but if the water bottle doesn't work, I can live with that. I just don't think the midi Sabrina will fit even my everyday items, not because of depth (which is a minimal difference), but because of the overall size. And while it's true that the midi would be an amazing party bag, but I have no need for an evening or party bag. I know I want the full-size. I just really hate the idea of Marco incurring the cost for a new order of skins (and, of course, and a bit worried a new order won't be the same shade of Persian Green).


You have a valid concern about color variations between different lots. There‘s nothing he can do about it, but it has happened quite a few times with his leathers


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> I believe so, that means if I were to keep the strap as it is, I would have to colourblock the inner and outer leathers of the same flap, rather than colourblock across flaps. That way, I can show off the colourblocked effect when shoulder carrying, while also retaining the clean exterior look when it's used as a clutch.


If I had thought this bag through, I would have done this particular colorblocking. Maybe the next Sabrina...

I did store my Sabrina on the flap side overnight and the flap does lie flat now, more or less. So I'm hopeful. Also, I could attach a little chain to both hooks. As it is now, the fattest part of the clip hits the flap resulting in the raised flap. Not sure if I explained that correctly, but if the chain idea works, I'll post a picture.


----------



## LuvNLux

jbags07 said:


> Gorgeous! And they do make the best crossbody bags ...did u get leather straps also? Its a 25 euro upcharge but i akways get leather straps now, it can really change the look of the bag, plus its more comfortable depending on how much you are carrying



Thanks @jbags07.  Yes!  I did get leather straps for each of the Floras.  They were free as there was no upcharge fee because I ordered leather instead of standard chain straps.  I didn't need both because I have many chain straps from my MM Flora collection (no, don't ask!  I confess I have sooooo many!).  So, if I wanted a chain strap, I would just grab one of those.  The Africa leathers are so special in person, and they are so sturdy so they don't need special care in my experience.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> Another thought..
> 10 skins from the tannery... 10 full skins???  Isn't that leather for...40 - 50 bags!?
> And Marco's business is struggling to survive.... Several Italian families rely on income from his company.
> 
> While we can afford to buy one lovely handbag after the other.
> 
> There will be more bags to fall in love with...
> 
> If 10 skins means leather for 10 bags, I would not worry.
> If 10 skins means leather for 20 - 30 - 40 - 50 bags, I'd suggest reconsidering the importance of your Sabrina .



He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it. 

I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses. 

Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered. 



Devyn Danielle said:


> You have a valid concern about color variations between different lots. There‘s nothing he can do about it, but it has happened quite a few times with his leathers


And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs. 

I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


----------



## Snowshoe42

Hi all, l‘m thinking about getting a mini Zhoe for my first Massaccesi. After reading through some of this tread l feel really excited about the whole concept of customising a bag. I love the idea of picking the bag style, leather, hardware and additional customisations, it is so cool and can give you something really individual and special. I have no idea if this is taking customisations too far or if it is even advisable (please let me know what you think), but l’m really loving the use of jacqard like fabrics at the moment (I have a Fendi with a jacqard like fabric on my wishlist at the moment) and so l wonder if it would be possible to have a splash of a jacquard type fabric on the front of the bag? I was originally thinking about something like that for the interior and then wondered if it could go on the outside?

Anyway, l’m thinking that for it to work it would need to be sewn onto a piece leather (and possibly glued/bonded to stop it moving) to give it a firm base and keep the bags structure intact. I’ve assembled a couple of ideas using the app Procreate of potential Mini Zhoe customisations. I was originally going for an autumn bag but the third bag kind of shouts ‘spring’.

Please help me choose a design out of the ones attached. If you’ve asked Marco to attach some fabric to a bag before then please let me know now successful it was and l’d love to see some pics. If you think it is a terrible idea please also let me know. I suppose my greatest worry is that it will cheapen the look of the bag? Once l’ve picked a design (assuming it’s not a terrible idea that l need to be talked out of) then l’ll contact Marco and see what he says.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> My white box has arrived!
> 
> First up is my first straw bag, and also first sample bag. I didn't even know what lining or hardware it was made of, I just grabbed it! I still don't know what lining it is... First thoughts: Midi Hera is a comfortable shoulder bag, and I love the handle attachment! Being used to leather bags, this straw bag feels incredibly lightweight. I didn't know why I was expecting it to be stiff or scratchy, but it is actually soft and drapey. I'm a little bit worried about getting dirt on it though, I have no idea how to clean a straw bag.
> 
> View attachment 4797992
> 
> View attachment 4797996
> 
> View attachment 4797995
> 
> 
> Next up is Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. This is my first red bag! I'm still not sure what I can wear it with. Are matching shoes and bag still a rule? Leather smells amazing and I love the Africa texture on a structured bag with clean lines.
> View attachment 4797994
> 
> View attachment 4797993
> 
> 
> I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741
> 
> View attachment 4797997


Each of your bags is so lovely. I'm curious about the midi-Hera and what it looks like when worn (hint). I would have thought the straw would be scratchy too, so glad to hear that it is soft. Marco said you can actually wipe straw clean fairly easily with something like Windex (I would probably test this somewhere discreet first) when I was considering a straw bag and shared your concerns about dirt. 

That coral red Athena is really stunning. I don't have any of the RT Africa leather but I love the texture it adds to the Athena bag. it's sort of like pebbled leather meets a dressier version of itself. 

And that purple penny is totally wow.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


You are clearly being so considerate of his business, but I don't think you should feel pressured to buy a bag that you don't think you will use. It was their mistake and Marco is acknowledging that. I do wonder if there might be interest from people in the Persian green after seeing some lovely reveals of it. maybe he could even offer a promo? No easy answers, clearly.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


You show real character being so concerned about Marco! This is not an easy decision. Hugs


----------



## Fancyfree

Dear @dramaprincess713, of course you should not settle for taking a bag that is not what you want or ordered. As far as I can see, there is a 3rd option,- A full refund.

Your Sabrina dream really has become a bit of a nightmare, I feel so sorry for you.

Might be an idea to tell Marco to give you a couple of weeks to make your decision. Then give _yourself_ a 1-2 week break from the dilemma  Your subconcious will continue the process. Then, in a couple of weeks time, you will probably just KNOW what solution is the right one for you .


----------



## LuvNLux

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all, l‘m thinking about getting a mini Zhoe for my first Massaccesi. After reading through some of this tread l feel really excited about the whole concept of customising a bag. I love the idea of picking the bag style, leather, hardware and additional customisations, it is so cool and can give you something really individual and special. I have no idea if this is taking customisations too far or if it is even advisable (please let me know what you think), but l’m really loving the use of jacqard like fabrics at the moment (I have a Fendi with a jacqard like fabric on my wishlist at the moment) and so l wonder if it would be possible to have a splash of a jacquard type fabric on the front of the bag? I was originally thinking about something like that for the interior and then wondered if it could go on the outside?
> 
> Anyway, l’m thinking that for it to work it would need to be sewn onto a piece leather (and possibly glued/bonded to stop it moving) to give it a firm base and keep the bags structure intact. I’ve assembled a couple of ideas using the app Procreate of potential Mini Zhoe customisations. I was originally going for an autumn bag but the third bag kind of shouts ‘spring’.
> 
> Please help me choose a design out of the ones attached. If you’ve asked Marco to attach some fabric to a bag before then please let me know now successful it was and l’d love to see some pics. If you think it is a terrible idea please also let me know. I suppose my greatest worry is that it will cheapen the look of the bag? Once l’ve picked a design (assuming it’s not a terrible idea that l need to be talked out of) then l’ll contact Marco and see what he says.
> 
> Interesting!  Personally, I like the first two options:  fabric on the side.  I like the blue one the best.  I only have one Mini Zhoe, I love it & use it a lot in non-Covid times.  Keep in mind that it is considered a smallish bag, I use it for day errands, shopping, lunch.  Be sure to message Marco and see what he suggests and if he can do it.  I do remember someone on this thread sent him their fabric to be used inside the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4798589


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


As someone else said, get the bag you want. If Marco is offering to get more leather so he can make the bag you want, and you want the bag, just do it. It is part of doing business. The Persian Green Metallic is a show-stopper leather. If Marco adds it as a special leather and markets it, he will sell it. I have a bag in this leather, and if he ends up buying more, I will probably buy another bag in that leather. It is such a special leather. Get the bag you want!


----------



## yellow_tulip

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


Aww you’ve obviously spent a lot of time thinking about this! However, 20 large bags/30 little bags/who knows how many slgs on an out there colour...honestly I would just ask for a refund. Saves everyone the stress: you on the bag you don’t want/ Marco on selling skins that might not attract everyone. Let us know what you do decide to do!


----------



## LuvNLux

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all, l‘m thinking about getting a mini Zhoe for my first Massaccesi. After reading through some of this tread l feel really excited about the whole concept of customising a bag. I love the idea of picking the bag style, leather, hardware and additional customisations, it is so cool and can give you something really individual and special. I have no idea if this is taking customisations too far or if it is even advisable (please let me know what you think), but l’m really loving the use of jacqard like fabrics at the moment (I have a Fendi with a jacqard like fabric on my wishlist at the moment) and so l wonder if it would be possible to have a splash of a jacquard type fabric on the front of the bag? I was originally thinking about something like that for the interior and then wondered if it could go on the outside?
> 
> Anyway, l’m thinking that for it to work it would need to be sewn onto a piece leather (and possibly glued/bonded to stop it moving) to give it a firm base and keep the bags structure intact. I’ve assembled a couple of ideas using the app Procreate of potential Mini Zhoe customisations. I was originally going for an autumn bag but the third bag kind of shouts ‘spring’.
> 
> Please help me choose a design out of the ones attached. If you’ve asked Marco to attach some fabric to a bag before then please let me know now successful it was and l’d love to see some pics. If you think it is a terrible idea please also let me know. I suppose my greatest worry is that it will cheapen the look of the bag? Once l’ve picked a design (assuming it’s not a terrible idea that l need to be talked out of) then l’ll contact Marco and see what he says.
> 
> View attachment 4798589




@Snowshoe42 Opps!  I posted that previous reply in a hurry!   Your idea is interesting! Personally, I like the first two options: fabric on the side. I like the blue one the best. (But then, I love blue bags!)  I only have one Mini Zhoe, I love it & use it a lot in non-Covid times. Keep in mind that it is considered a smallish bag, I use it for day errands, shopping, lunch. Be sure to message Marco and see what he suggests and if he can do it. I do remember someone on this thread sent him their fabric to be used inside the bag.   You might keep in mind which part of the bag would be less likely to be soiled? the sides or the top flap?   Good luck with your idea!


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


I think you should get what you ordered or get a refund. If Marco orders more of the Persian Green and has a promo, I would definitely order a bag in it and it looks like from the comments that others may order, too.


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! What is the leather trim on the straw bag? Such a gorgeous brown color!



It's a new colour of Cuoio Toscano that was launched with the straw collection, called 'Natural'. It is a lovely colour in one of my favourite leathers!



samfalstaff said:


> If I had thought this bag through, I would have done this particular colorblocking. Maybe the next Sabrina...
> 
> I did store my Sabrina on the flap side overnight and the flap does lie flat now, more or less. So I'm hopeful. Also, I could attach a little chain to both hooks. As it is now, the fattest part of the clip hits the flap resulting in the raised flap. Not sure if I explained that correctly, but if the chain idea works, I'll post a picture.



I can imagine what you mean! Hope the chain idea works.


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?



I really feel for you. It is very disappointing. Would cancelling your order be something you'd consider? You may have to let go of this Sabrina that you're dreaming of, but there will surely be something else that comes along in future which will capture your imagination again. At least you won't be compromising on a bag that you didn't order, neither would you feel guilty about seeing Persian Green metallic stuck in Marco's leather list for a long time. I don't think Marco will have any problem selling the Midi Sabrina that is already made.

I second taking 1-2 weeks to consider it. You may have a clearer view by then.


----------



## Cleda

Snowshoe42 said:


> Hi all, l‘m thinking about getting a mini Zhoe for my first Massaccesi. After reading through some of this tread l feel really excited about the whole concept of customising a bag. I love the idea of picking the bag style, leather, hardware and additional customisations, it is so cool and can give you something really individual and special. I have no idea if this is taking customisations too far or if it is even advisable (please let me know what you think), but l’m really loving the use of jacqard like fabrics at the moment (I have a Fendi with a jacqard like fabric on my wishlist at the moment) and so l wonder if it would be possible to have a splash of a jacquard type fabric on the front of the bag? I was originally thinking about something like that for the interior and then wondered if it could go on the outside?
> 
> Anyway, l’m thinking that for it to work it would need to be sewn onto a piece leather (and possibly glued/bonded to stop it moving) to give it a firm base and keep the bags structure intact. I’ve assembled a couple of ideas using the app Procreate of potential Mini Zhoe customisations. I was originally going for an autumn bag but the third bag kind of shouts ‘spring’.
> 
> Please help me choose a design out of the ones attached. If you’ve asked Marco to attach some fabric to a bag before then please let me know now successful it was and l’d love to see some pics. If you think it is a terrible idea please also let me know. I suppose my greatest worry is that it will cheapen the look of the bag? Once l’ve picked a design (assuming it’s not a terrible idea that l need to be talked out of) then l’ll contact Marco and see what he says.
> 
> View attachment 4798589



What a cool idea! I love jacquard fabrics too. These remind me of Chiara Daverio, another Italian bag brand. I really can't decide, all of your options are beautiful. Maybe you can find out what fabric prints are available first, before narrowing down to the leather colour or position of the fabric section. Fabric on the side will probably be easier to maintain, as the flap is a frequently touched area. I had a mobile phone case that was half fabric and the fabric part turned dirty-looking quite quickly.

I don't think the fabric needs to be pasted into leather though. The leather part are themselves attached to a backing which forms the structure of the bag. I assume the fabric can be directly attached to the backing on your preferred panels. I'm very interested in this project, please do update on how it goes!


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> Each of your bags is so lovely. I'm curious about the midi-Hera and what it looks like when worn (hint). I would have thought the straw would be scratchy too, so glad to hear that it is soft. Marco said you can actually wipe straw clean fairly easily with something like Windex (I would probably test this somewhere discreet first) when I was considering a straw bag and shared your concerns about dirt.
> 
> That coral red Athena is really stunning. I don't have any of the RT Africa leather but I love the texture it adds to the Athena bag. it's sort of like pebbled leather meets a dressier version of itself.
> 
> And that purple penny is totally wow.



Thank you! Good to know straw can be cleaned easily with a household cleaner.

I was pleasantly surprised that Africa RT isn't as 'bumpy' as the metallic Africa. I like how it turned out.

Here are some modshots of the Midi Hera from different angles. It's a great size for me, I'm 5'2".


----------



## tuowei

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


I would pass on the midi Sabrina because it wont fit your everyday essentials. It sounds like a beautiful bag and will probably sell if he offered it in a sample sale? IMO, the question for you is whether you want to risk color variation on the new skins? If yes, the question of whether ordering 10 skins is financially sensible is a business decision for Marco. I would tell him I wouldn't want to put him in a financially irresponsible position just to honor a sale and would accept that there was no Persian green in stock for a refund if he decided not to risk ordering more stock.


----------



## LuvNLux

@djfmn Beautiful bags!  I have to say that your beautiful blue straw Midi Victoria is one of the best I have ever seen in that style.  And Marco's Bronze metallic Africa is so unique and makes such a statement, don't you just love the color and texture?


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Good to know straw can be cleaned easily with a household cleaner.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that Africa RT isn't as 'bumpy' as the metallic Africa. I like how it turned out.
> 
> Here are some modshots of the Midi Hera from different angles. It's a great size for me, I'm 5'2".
> 
> View attachment 4798980


Thank you for the mod shots, they are extremely helpful.


----------



## anitalilac

dramaprincess713 said:


> He said 10 skins would be 20 bags. And here in lies my conflict. I don't want to place the burden of the additional cost on Marco. But at the same time, I don't want to purchase a bag that won't really get used. And I really don't see the midi getting used more than *maybe* a once or twice a year. I know how entitled it sounds to say, "I paid for it, I deserve to get what I ordered", but honestly, a part of me does kind of feel that way. I know these are just bags - certainly there are far more important things in life. But bags are also something that I need to plan and budget for as each bag I purchase is a large personal expense to me. And, I started placing orders with Marco, yes because of all the options and quality and lovely interactions with him, but also because he IS a small, struggling business, so it sucks that I'm now in a position where I either don't get the bag I ordered or I do at a cost to him. This bag, in particular, was the one I was most excited for so that just adds to the whole suckiness of it.
> 
> I feel so so torn because on one hand, I don't want to be the reason for a large, extra expense to Marco. On the other hand, I placed my order correctly and paid for it but now, because of a situation that is not my fault, I am left with the choice of taking a bag that is not what I wanted, ordered, and paid for OR insisting that the mistake be fixed and knowing that doing so will require a small, struggling business to incur extra expenses.
> 
> Like I said, mistakes happen, and Marco's CS is amazing. I know if I decided it's full size or nothing, he'll place that order. But I will feel so guilty for that. And yet, the other options just aren't what I want or ordered. So it's either get what I want and feel guilty or settle for something that is not what I want or will use very much and feel good about not making MM incur the expense but feel bad that I've spent my own money on something that I wasn't actually what I ordered.
> 
> 
> And yet, here's another reason NOT to make him place that order for new skins - even if he does, there is a real possibility for color variation. So, it seems like I should just take the midi. But, I just don't see the midi fulfilling my needs.
> 
> I sent Marco that photo of my everyday items for his opinion on whether or not the midi would fit them. At this point, I'll take it even if it won't fit my "extras". Unfortunately, I'm fairly certain it won't even fit my everyday essentials, but wouldn't it be nice if I were wrong?


I agree with asking more time to think through,ask yourself  which matters most, the leather ( stunning stunning ❤️❤️) or the size? For me , it's the size. I have a Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, I love the leather and color but because the size was too small for me, I never use it despite being the leather and color that I want. I'm contemplating selling it or giving it to my sister or niece. And hopefully Marco has the same exact leather to make the normal Victoria which I much prefer when I'm ready to order . 
At the moment I'm using a Longchamp Tote Bag since I can wipe with disinfectant wipes constantly. 
Good luck with your decision, one thing to remember is that Marco will always have beautiful new leathers , so maybe there's more that you  would love as much or even more in the future.


----------



## msd_bags

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Good to know straw can be cleaned easily with a household cleaner.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that Africa RT isn't as 'bumpy' as the metallic Africa. I like how it turned out.
> 
> Here are some modshots of the Midi Hera from different angles. It's a great size for me, I'm 5'2".
> 
> View attachment 4798980


Nice modshots!  And pretty outfit!

I think the midi Hera is a great size!


----------



## Cleda

Another modshot of straw Midi Hera! I'm enjoying this bright, casual bag. Something very different from all the other bags I've owned. Midi Hera is very comfortable to carry, but a little hard to get things out of. It's not a one handed operation because the opening is quite high, and the handle tends to pinch the opening closed.


----------



## LuvNLux

Cleda said:


> Fantastic trio!!! I love the metallic Africas too, what a great idea to get one in each colour in a small item!



@Cleda. Thank you!  If I am unsure of a new specialty leather that Marco offers, especially the metallic ones, I will get it in a “small” like Flora, Phoebe or Penney first to try out that leather.  Of course, sometimes he runs out of a popular leather before I have a chance to order it again in a larger bag!  

Thanks for the mod shots of your lovely new yellow straw bag.  Very helpful.  Such a bright happy color for summer.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Good to know straw can be cleaned easily with a household cleaner.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that Africa RT isn't as 'bumpy' as the metallic Africa. I like how it turned out.
> 
> Here are some modshots of the Midi Hera from different angles. It's a great size for me, I'm 5'2".
> 
> View attachment 4798980


Love the outfit! Hera midi is bigger than I thought she would be!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Thank you! Good to know straw can be cleaned easily with a household cleaner.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that Africa RT isn't as 'bumpy' as the metallic Africa. I like how it turned out.
> 
> Here are some modshots of the Midi Hera from different angles. It's a great size for me, I'm 5'2".
> 
> View attachment 4798980


I love it with your outfit!  That is a great yellow—perfect for spring and summer—and the bag looks like a perfect size on you. Thanks for the mod shots. So helpful to see how the bag wears.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I think you should get what you ordered or get a refund. If Marco orders more of the Persian Green and has a promo, I would definitely order a bag in it and it looks like from the comments that others may order, too.


The yellow is gorgeous and I love all of the textures. The natural toscano really makes the hardware pop too.  It Is a bigger bag than I had thought a midi Size would be. Looks like a good carryall size.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, a bit of an update. I did go ahead and ask Marco for some time to think about what to do, and he said I can take all the time I need. He also said he reached out to two other tanneries to see if he could order just 1 skin of the Persian green laminato, so we'll see what comes of that. I think I've decided that if that doesn't work out, and he doesn't feel a 10-skin order of the Persian green will be good for his business (like, by offering a promo or something), I will not ask him to do that. I'll either take the midi or a refund. He did confirm that the Midi would not fit all of my everyday essentials, so I really do need to think this through. In my mind, I have myself almost convinced that I can just use this as a a small-medium occasional-use bag, even though that wasn't my intention, BUT I'm also very very prone to convincing myself into things that aren't what I truly want or need so taking time is good. 



Kimbashop said:


> You are clearly being so considerate of his business, but I don't think you should feel pressured to buy a bag that you don't think you will use. It was their mistake and Marco is acknowledging that. I do wonder if there might be interest from people in the Persian green after seeing some lovely reveals of it. maybe he could even offer a promo? No easy answers, clearly.


Thank you - I really am trying to keep his interests in mind as well. I am trying to see if I can recalibrate my thinking and happily go with the Midi rather than feeling like I'm getting it just because it's my only option. Or, maybe, Marco's inquiries will pan out and he'll be able to purchase just one skin after all. We'll see!



southernbelle43 said:


> You show real character being so concerned about Marco! This is not an easy decision. Hugs


Thanks so much! I really don't want to put him in a bad spot over my one bag. His CS is amazing, but I don't want to take advantage. 



Fancyfree said:


> Dear @dramaprincess713, of course you should not settle for taking a bag that is not what you want or ordered. As far as I can see, there is a 3rd option,- A full refund.
> 
> Your Sabrina dream really has become a bit of a nightmare, I feel so sorry for you.
> 
> Might be an idea to tell Marco to give you a couple of weeks to make your decision. Then give _yourself_ a 1-2 week break from the dilemma  Your subconcious will continue the process. Then, in a couple of weeks time, you will probably just KNOW what solution is the right one for you .


You're right - a refund is also an option. I honestly hadn't really put that on the table because I SO very much wanted this bag in this color combo. And I still do. So much so that I almost have myself convinced that the Midi will be fine after all. But I don't know if I truly believe that or if I'm just making myself believe that because of the situation. I LOVE what you said about taking 1-2 weeks to take a break from the dilemma. I was thinking maybe just a few days when I asked Marco for some time, but I think what you said makes much more sense!



coach943 said:


> As someone else said, get the bag you want. If Marco is offering to get more leather so he can make the bag you want, and you want the bag, just do it. It is part of doing business. The Persian Green Metallic is a show-stopper leather. If Marco adds it as a special leather and markets it, he will sell it. I have a bag in this leather, and if he ends up buying more, I will probably buy another bag in that leather. It is such a special leather. Get the bag you want!


The Persian green metallic really is a show-stopper! Hopefully, one of the tanneries will allow Marco to order just one skin. If not, I really don't want him to order 10 skins on my behalf, especially if he doesn't think he can sell it. He didn't say this to me, but I suspect he has doubts that he will be able to sell 10 skins worth of bags in this leather. I definitely have some thinking to do!~



yellow_tulip said:


> Aww you’ve obviously spent a lot of time thinking about this! However, 20 large bags/30 little bags/who knows how many slgs on an out there colour...honestly I would just ask for a refund. Saves everyone the stress: you on the bag you don’t want/ Marco on selling skins that might not attract everyone. Let us know what you do decide to do!


Right now, I'm really really hoping Marco's request to order just 1 skin is granted. If not, I'm thinking it's between a refund or the Midi. I want this bag in this combo so very badly so I'm really trying to critically think this through...it's not the bag I wanted, but can it, maybe, be a bag I can find use for after all? I'm not sure yet, but I'll be sure to keep everyone updated!



piosavsfan said:


> I think you should get what you ordered or get a refund. If Marco orders more of the Persian Green and has a promo, I would definitely order a bag in it and it looks like from the comments that others may order, too.


If Marco orders 10 skins, I really only want him to do so if he feels it could benefit his business. It does seem like there is interest here in the Persian green so maybe some sort of promo would be an option. But if, based on his experience, he feels he won't have enough orders to sell all of the Persian green, I don't want him to have to order all those skins because of me. So we'll see. I think taking some time with this will be good for me!



Cleda said:


> I really feel for you. It is very disappointing. Would cancelling your order be something you'd consider? You may have to let go of this Sabrina that you're dreaming of, but there will surely be something else that comes along in future which will capture your imagination again. At least you won't be compromising on a bag that you didn't order, neither would you feel guilty about seeing Persian Green metallic stuck in Marco's leather list for a long time. I don't think Marco will have any problem selling the Midi Sabrina that is already made.
> 
> I second taking 1-2 weeks to consider it. You may have a clearer view by then.


Cancelling wasn't something I had been considering, but I really should be. I've just been wanting this combo so very badly so I don't *want* to cancel. But yes, not cancelling and not having Marco order 10 skins, would mean compromising on the bag on my part so I don't know - a refund is really an option I should be considering. My real hope is that he is allowed to order just one skin and it all works out in the end. 



tuowei said:


> I would pass on the midi Sabrina because it wont fit your everyday essentials. It sounds like a beautiful bag and will probably sell if he offered it in a sample sale? IMO, the question for you is whether you want to risk color variation on the new skins? If yes, the question of whether ordering 10 skins is financially sensible is a business decision for Marco. I would tell him I wouldn't want to put him in a financially irresponsible position just to honor a sale and would accept that there was no Persian green in stock for a refund if he decided not to risk ordering more stock.


The color variation is a real concern as well. I'm ok and understand a bit of variation, but the stamped version he sent me a photo of looks so very grass green to me, and I know I wouldn't be happy with that. When he told me he had inquired about ordering just 1 skin, I asked him about the potential color variation, if the 1 skin order is granted. I let him know that I do not prefer the grass green shade of the stamped version and definitely would want the shade of the original, so we'll see what he says. Even if they do allow him to order just one skin, if it's going to be that grass green shade, I would rather not go through it that since I know it's not the green I'm after. 



anitalilac said:


> I agree with asking more time to think through,ask yourself  which matters most, the leather ( stunning stunning ❤❤) or the size? For me , it's the size. I have a Victoria Midi in Aqua Pebbled, I love the leather and color but because the size was too small for me, I never use it despite being the leather and color that I want. I'm contemplating selling it or giving it to my sister or niece. And hopefully Marco has the same exact leather to make the normal Victoria which I much prefer when I'm ready to order .
> At the moment I'm using a Longchamp Tote Bag since I can wipe with disinfectant wipes constantly.
> Good luck with your decision, one thing to remember is that Marco will always have beautiful new leathers , so maybe there's more that you  would love as much or even more in the future.


Thanks so much as framing it in this way and for sharing your experience - it helps give me perspective! I think I really need to think critically about whether or not I can reframe how I had planned to use this bag and whether or not I'm ok with that. Could I maybe find a use for it in its smaller size? I've almost convinced myself yes because I want these leathers in this combo and style SO badly. But I also want to be truly honest with myself and really make sure I'm spending my funds wisely. A week or two to let things marinate will help, I think!


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


@carterazo  What an outstanding unique one-of-a-kind statement bag!  I can only imagine how many back and forth emails it took do do this collaboration with Marco! Your dream and his creative artistry!  I am so impressed with your dream bag!  Have you had a chance to wear it yet?


----------



## southernbelle43

Excitement here. My berry red Verona Little Minerva shipped and should be here Wednesday!  I was not expecting it that soon. This is a new style for me.  I know I will love the leather..my very favorite!!!


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> Excitement here. My berry red Verona Little Minerva shipped and should be here Wednesday!  I was not expecting it that soon. This is a new style for me.  I know I will love the leather..my very favorite!!!


Congrats! I'd love to hear how you think it compares to the Theia Midi.


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Congrats! I'd love to hear how you think it compares to the Theia Midi.


Will be glad to let you know. Of course my chocolate verona Theia midi is one of my first and most loved bags, so that may skew my thinking, lol.  I will post comparison pix if you want.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Excitement here. My berry red Verona Little Minerva shipped and should be here Wednesday!  I was not expecting it that soon. This is a new style for me.  I know I will love the leather..my very favorite!!!



Mini Minerva is a great style and a perfect size for me for when I don't have to pack in everything I own for the day.   I know you will love it!  I would love to see a comparison between it and the smaller Modena.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> Excitement here. My berry red Verona Little Minerva shipped and should be here Wednesday!  I was not expecting it that soon. This is a new style for me.  I know I will love the leather..my very favorite!!!


Yay!!!! Looking forward to seeing it!!!!

I just received my next set of bags from MM: a Zhoe legend in teal flor with light grey nappa trim and purple lining, and a Soulmate midi in medium grey flor with black nappa straps and red lining. I am so glad that I was able to get bags in these leathers... as many here have said, the pictures don’t do them justice!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Excitement here. My berry red Verona Little Minerva shipped and should be here Wednesday!  I was not expecting it that soon. This is a new style for me.  I know I will love the leather..my very favorite!!!


Ah, I was too late for the berry red, but I love it. Such a perfect shade of red! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ah, I was too late for the berry red, but I love it. Such a perfect shade of red! Can't wait to see photos!


One can never have too many red bags.


----------



## msd_bags

smile10281 said:


> Yay!!!! Looking forward to seeing it!!!!
> 
> I just received my next set of bags from MM: a Zhoe legend in teal flor with light grey nappa trim and purple lining, and a Soulmate midi in medium grey flor with black nappa straps and red lining. I am so glad that I was able to get bags in these leathers... as many here have said, the pictures don’t do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4801560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801564


Beautiful bags!!


----------



## smile10281

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Yay!!!! Looking forward to seeing it!!!!
> 
> I just received my next set of bags from MM: a Zhoe legend in teal flor with light grey nappa trim and purple lining, and a Soulmate midi in medium grey flor with black nappa straps and red lining. I am so glad that I was able to get bags in these leathers... as many here have said, the pictures don’t do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4801560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801564


Gorgeous bags. I love both of them Flor is such a stunning leather.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous bags. I love both of them Flor is such a stunning leather.


Thank you! I totally agree!


----------



## jblended

dramaprincess713 said:


> In my mind, I have myself almost convinced that I can just use this as a a small-medium occasional-use bag, even though that wasn't my intention, BUT I'm also very very prone to convincing myself into things that aren't what I truly want or need so taking time is good.



You remind me of myself; we can, if allowed, overthink things to death! 

If you don't mind, I'll weigh in here. I don't think you should have to talk yourself into the bag. You'll always resent that it wasn't what you dreamed of. I'm only saying this because in every single post you've mentioned how much you wanted this combo and how you were so excited for it. If you settle, you'll always _feel _like you settled and the bag will lose its sparkle.
Either get a refund or see if Marco can order only 1 skin (I can't find the quote but you did say he's looking into that). 

If you miss out on this particular combo, it's fine. There will be others you will get just as excited about, I assure you! You may recall that we've all discussed this on the editing thread: there's always another stunner. If this one isn't meant to be yours, it's only because a different one that is even more perfect is around the corner.

Another option is to get the bag you ordered but swap the green for another metallic, so that you're not missing out on all 3 colours from the original order. And then if the green comes up in the future, you can buy something else in that leather.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> You remind me of myself; we can, if allowed, overthink things to death!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'll weigh in here. I don't think you should have to talk yourself into the bag. You'll always resent that it wasn't what you dreamed of. I'm only saying this because in every single post you've mentioned how much you wanted this combo and how you were so excited for it. If you settle, you'll always _feel _like you settled and the bag will lose its sparkle.
> Either get a refund or see if Marco can order only 1 skin (I can't find the quote but you did say he's looking into that).
> 
> If you miss out on this particular combo, it's fine. There will be others you will get just as excited about, I assure you! You may recall that we've all discussed this on the editing thread: there's always another stunner. If this one isn't meant to be yours, it's only because a different one that is even more perfect is around the corner.
> 
> Another option is to get the bag you ordered but swap the green for another metallic, so that you're not missing out on all 3 colours from the original order. And then if the green comes up in the future, you can buy something else in that leather.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Sound advice.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> You remind me of myself; we can, if allowed, overthink things to death!
> 
> If you don't mind, I'll weigh in here. I don't think you should have to talk yourself into the bag. You'll always resent that it wasn't what you dreamed of. I'm only saying this because in every single post you've mentioned how much you wanted this combo and how you were so excited for it. If you settle, you'll always _feel _like you settled and the bag will lose its sparkle.
> Either get a refund or see if Marco can order only 1 skin (I can't find the quote but you did say he's looking into that).
> 
> If you miss out on this particular combo, it's fine. There will be others you will get just as excited about, I assure you! You may recall that we've all discussed this on the editing thread: there's always another stunner. If this one isn't meant to be yours, it's only because a different one that is even more perfect is around the corner.
> 
> Another option is to get the bag you ordered but swap the green for another metallic, so that you're not missing out on all 3 colours from the original order. And then if the green comes up in the future, you can buy something else in that leather.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


Lol, oh yes, I am the queen of overthinking!

I appreciate your input, and you are probably right - I shouldn't settle. I think I'm just so very enamored by the combination of these three particular leathers together that it's hard for me to really think about NOT getting them, even if it's not the bag I originally wanted. Especially knowing this is the last of the Persian green. While yes, Marco will surely have others that will capture my heart, I can't help feeling like if I don't get what I can, this combo will always be "the one that got away". But you, and everyone else, is right - is that worth getting it in a bag I didn't originally want? Probably not...and yet, I can't seem to give up on it. 

Best case scenario is that Marco will be allowed to order just one skin, and then I don't have to make this decision at all. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for that to work out!


----------



## jblended

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, oh yes, I am the queen of overthinking!
> 
> I appreciate your input, and you are probably right - I shouldn't settle. I think I'm just so very enamored by the combination of these three particular leathers together that it's hard for me to really think about NOT getting them, even if it's not the bag I originally wanted. Especially knowing this is the last of the Persian green. While yes, Marco will surely have others that will capture my heart, I can't help feeling like if I don't get what I can, this combo will always be "the one that got away". But you, and everyone else, is right - is that worth getting it in a bag I didn't originally want? Probably not...and yet, I can't seem to give up on it.
> 
> Best case scenario is that Marco will be allowed to order just one skin, and then I don't have to make this decision at all. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for that to work out!


I hope you know I sincerely meant that. Your thought process always sounds a lot like mine, and I drive myself crazy but I can't help but overthink,, lol. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that Marco comes back with the one skin.
Is there a way to downsize what you carry daily? As a last resort, that would allow you to get more use out of this smaller size.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> I hope you know I sincerely meant that. Your thought process always sounds a lot like mine, and I drive myself crazy but I can't help but overthink,, lol.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that Marco comes back with the one skin.
> Is there a way to downsize what you carry daily? As a last resort, that would allow you to get more use out of this smaller size.


Yes, I knew you were sincere.  And yes, out thought process does indeed sound similar because I too drive myself crazy but can't help but to overthink, lol.

I am very much hoping the Marco comes back with one skin but in the meantime, I really am thinking about if I can downsize what I carry daily. A lot of what I carry and my love for big bags comes from the fact that I commute via public transportation to work, and I am firmly a one-bag girl (no separate business bag or workout bag for me!), so I cram everything I could possibly need for the day into a big bag. However, I've been working from home since March, and it doesn't seem like I'll be commuting back into the office full time anytime soon so how essential, really, are my essentials? These days, I suspect I carry them all because I'm used to it and it's more of a comfort thing - you know, just in case I need the one specific lip balm in my pouch full of lip balms and lip sticks and lip glosses, even though most likely, I have already packed my lip color for the day in another pouch or pocket and it isn't even part of that pouch of lip products I carry with me all the time.  I've been ordering things and planning for my pre-Covid lifestyle, but who knows when or if that will actually happen. Plus, I've been wanting a remote position for ages now, and maybe this will be the catalyst for my supervisor to finally allow a more permanent remote or partially remote arrangement. So, the lifestyle I've been planning for may not actually the the lifestyle I continue to live, and if that were the case, downsizing my everyday carry items really would make a lot of sense. Definitely a lot to think about!


----------



## girliegirl

yellow_tulip said:


> Oh yes please and thank you @girliegirl !! How are you enjoying the star backpack? What do you usually fit and carry it for? I’m a mum to a one year old and since I’ve got a few totes and crossbody style from mm (X2 selene,soulmate, mini zhoe, zhoe legend, pene crossbody, aura) I thought I would try a backpack! Just not sure how much use I would get out of it



yellow_tulip I took some Star pics! Haven’t even taken the tag off since I was waiting for the bag insert, which arrived yesterday. 
Love this bag and can’t wait to wear it. The leather it’s so thick and lush and it fits a lot.
Snapped these pics before heading for a walk. Sorry for the attire


----------



## jblended

girliegirl said:


> yellow_tulip I took some Star pics! Haven’t even taken the tag off since I was waiting for the bag insert, which arrived yesterday.
> Love this bag and can’t wait to wear it. The leather it’s so thick and lush and it fits a lot.
> Snapped these pics before heading for a walk. Sorry for the attire


Love it! The tassels are a nice touch. May I ask about the insert you used? I'm looking for one for my backpack. TIA


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> yellow_tulip I took some Star pics! Haven’t even taken the tag off since I was waiting for the bag insert, which arrived yesterday.
> Love this bag and can’t wait to wear it. The leather it’s so thick and lush and it fits a lot.
> Snapped these pics before heading for a walk. Sorry for the attire
> 
> View attachment 4802849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802854


Ooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!! Thank you so much for the photos. It’s gorgeous and bigger than I thought it would be which is great. How tall are you if you don’t mind me asking? And what leather/colour is that ? It’s gorgeous I could almost smell it from here!


----------



## girliegirl

yellow_tulip said:


> Ooooooohhhhhhhhhh!!! Thank you so much for the photos. It’s gorgeous and bigger than I thought it would be which is great. How tall are you if you don’t mind me asking? And what leather/colour is that ? It’s gorgeous I could almost smell it from here!


I am 5’5”. This is Verona leather, Marco suggested it based on my need for a sturdy bag for a lot of work travel and I am not careful with my items. The insert was JennyKrafts. I’ve purchased from her on several occasions for other bags and loved the quality. This time I had to provide measurements and it was a custom insert. Definitely provides even more structure and some organization.
Hope this helps!


----------



## girliegirl

jblended said:


> Love it! The tassels are a nice touch. May I ask about the insert you used? I'm looking for one for my backpack. TIA


Oops! I quoted the wrong post regarding the insert. My apologies. 
the insert is Jenny Krafts and she can make any size you like if you provide measurements.


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> I am 5’5”. This is Verona leather, Marco suggested it based on my need for a sturdy bag for a lot of work travel and I am not careful with my items. The insert was JennyKrafts. I’ve purchased from her on several occasions for other bags and loved the quality. This time I had to provide measurements and it was a custom insert. Definitely provides even more structure and some organization.
> Hope this helps!


Thank you. Looks awesome on you.


----------



## jblended

girliegirl said:


> Oops! I quoted the wrong post regarding the insert. My apologies.
> the insert is Jenny Krafts and she can make any size you like if you provide measurements.


Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lol, oh yes, I am the queen of overthinking!
> 
> I appreciate your input, and you are probably right - I shouldn't settle. I think I'm just so very enamored by the combination of these three particular leathers together that it's hard for me to really think about NOT getting them, even if it's not the bag I originally wanted. Especially knowing this is the last of the Persian green. While yes, Marco will surely have others that will capture my heart, I can't help feeling like if I don't get what I can, this combo will always be "the one that got away". But you, and everyone else, is right - is that worth getting it in a bag I didn't originally want? Probably not...and yet, I can't seem to give up on it.
> 
> Best case scenario is that Marco will be allowed to order just one skin, and then I don't have to make this decision at all. I'm keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for that to work out!


I will join as another over thinker when it comes to bags. It takes me forever to decide. Then I second guess myself for a couple of weeks. Then I change my mind 2 or 3 times. After about 6 weeks I finally come to a conclusion of what I really want. I think Marco knows me so well he waits knowing I will change my mind at least 2 or 3 times. I did it with my last order I was definitely getting a midi Sabrina and thought I would get a fiore leather probably a dark magenta or a deep red. Then I changed my mind and thought perhaps I should go with  the Cuoio Tuscano leather. Of course I changed my mind again and decided that I wanted it in mauve aquila matte. Finally I have the leather selected step one. Then I changed my mind again and decided I wanted a midi Modena. I sent an email to Marco and said I am thinking of changing to a midi Modena from a midi Sabrina. He is so patient he thought that maybe the midi Modena would be a good choice for me in the mauve aquila matte. Six weeks later I finally have my bag selected and the final order placed. Talk about over thinking a bag but I always do this. Most of the time I have the luxury of taking my time but when he has a special limited leather it causes me to miss out on a leather that i want. This is exactly what happened with the Caimen leather. Fortunately I bought exactly what I was looking for in Caimen leather on the BST. I am pleased I am not the only one who over thinks their purchases.


----------



## christinemliu

girliegirl said:


> yellow_tulip I took some Star pics! Haven’t even taken the tag off since I was waiting for the bag insert, which arrived yesterday.
> Love this bag and can’t wait to wear it. The leather it’s so thick and lush and it fits a lot.
> Snapped these pics before heading for a walk. Sorry for the attire
> 
> View attachment 4802849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802854



Wow!!! These are spectacular shots highlighting the Star. That Verona leather is really photogenic and I wish our devices had a smell-evision and touch-evision...
If you have time, could you add a shot with the insert inside? I'd love to see what you designed!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I knew you were sincere.  And yes, out thought process does indeed sound similar because I too drive myself crazy but can't help but to overthink, lol.
> 
> I am very much hoping the Marco comes back with one skin but in the meantime, I really am thinking about if I can downsize what I carry daily. A lot of what I carry and my love for big bags comes from the fact that I commute via public transportation to work, and I am firmly a one-bag girl (no separate business bag or workout bag for me!), so I cram everything I could possibly need for the day into a big bag. However, I've been working from home since March, and it doesn't seem like I'll be commuting back into the office full time anytime soon so how essential, really, are my essentials? These days, I suspect I carry them all because I'm used to it and it's more of a comfort thing - you know, just in case I need the one specific lip balm in my pouch full of lip balms and lip sticks and lip glosses, even though most likely, I have already packed my lip color for the day in another pouch or pocket and it isn't even part of that pouch of lip products I carry with me all the time.  I've been ordering things and planning for my pre-Covid lifestyle, but who knows when or if that will actually happen. Plus, I've been wanting a remote position for ages now, and maybe this will be the catalyst for my supervisor to finally allow a more permanent remote or partially remote arrangement. So, the lifestyle I've been planning for may not actually the the lifestyle I continue to live, and if that were the case, downsizing my everyday carry items really would make a lot of sense. Definitely a lot to think about!



Hi! Oh, I think when you customize, there is so much to think about and this dilemma definitely gives you even more to consider. Keep us posted on the ongoing process and decision!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I will join as another over thinker when it comes to bags. It takes me forever to decide. Then I second guess myself for a couple of weeks. Then I change my mind 2 or 3 times. After about 6 weeks I finally come to a conclusion of what I really want. I think Marco knows me so well he waits knowing I will change my mind at least 2 or 3 times. I did it with my last order I was definitely getting a midi Sabrina and thought I would get a fiore leather probably a dark magenta or a deep red. Then I changed my mind and thought perhaps I should go with  the Cuoio Tuscano leather. Of course I changed my mind again and decided that I wanted it in mauve aquila matte. Finally I have the leather selected step one. Then I changed my mind again and decided I wanted a midi Modena. I sent an email to Marco and said I am thinking of changing to a midi Modena from a midi Sabrina. He is so patient he thought that maybe the midi Modena would be a good choice for me in the mauve aquila matte. Six weeks later I finally have my bag selected and the final order placed. Talk about over thinking a bag but I always do this. Most of the time I have the luxury of taking my time but when he has a special limited leather it causes me to miss out on a leather that i want. This is exactly what happened with the Caimen leather. Fortunately I bought exactly what I was looking for in Caimen leather on the BST. I am pleased I am not the only one who over thinks their purchases.


I am at the opposite end of this and make my decisions way too fast!


----------



## girliegirl

christinemliu said:


> Wow!!! These are spectacular shots highlighting the Star. That Verona leather is really photogenic and I wish our devices had a smell-evision and touch-evision...
> If you have time, could you add a shot with the insert inside? I'd love to see what you designed!



Here it is with today’s items. 
I removed my laptop but it fits inside the back slot and I still have a little room to spare.While it offers a lot of compartments I really love it for the additional structure it provides the bags I have.


----------



## christinemliu

girliegirl said:


> Here it is with today’s items.
> I removed my laptop but it fits inside the back slot and I still have a little room to spare.While it offers a lot of compartments I really love it for the additional structure it provides the bags I have.
> 
> View attachment 4803659


Thank you! That's so cool that you can design what pockets you want. It looks like thick felt, which would cushion your items too.


----------



## southernbelle43

UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838


Beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838


Love this color!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838



Lovely bag, and love that shade of red!

Side note - what shipping option do you use? My order that shipped on July 8 still hasn't even made it into the US yet. It's taking much longer than my first order. Granted, I chose the cheapest, USPS option, so I expected it to take some time, but I didn't realize the timing/duration would be so inconsistent between orders.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lovely bag, and love that shade of red!
> 
> Side note - what shipping option do you use? My order that shipped on July 8 still hasn't even made it into the US yet. It's taking much longer than my first order. Granted, I chose the cheapest, USPS option, so I expected it to take some time, but I didn't realize the timing/duration would be so inconsistent between orders.


I use UPS which is not cheap. It gets here in 48 hrs though.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838



Love that leather Verona texture and the color!


----------



## jblended

It's stunning @southernbelle43. I really like this shade of red- almost a raspberry isn't it? 
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Aminu

I've just caught up on 30 pages of this thread and am loving all these new reveals! Sadly, I'm not in a position to buy any more bags for quite some time, so I am living vicariously through all of you. I'm especially sad to have missed out on the straw bags, but perhaps Marco will offer them again next year?



Fancyfree said:


> Every few months, I decide I want an Angel Midi. And then, for some reason,  I decide against it .
> I have finally figured out why . The handles!
> 
> I love the bag, especially the non-tassel version. But I am not keen on the appearance of the handles (they do look comfy, though).
> 
> I'm sure Marco would make whatever MM handles I ask for.
> But I'm finding it really difficult to choose. I've made a sort of compilation of options:
> View attachment 4785156
> 
> but I am non the wiser. I am unable to envision how these handles would look on Angel. Maybe I should just stick with the regular Angel handles..
> 
> Any suggestions? I'd be really grateful for any input, opinions or ideas!



Did you decide? The gold Divina Midi with Victoria handles is mine - so far, I've added Victoria handles to all my totes, I like the little bit of hardware, and the fact that this allows the handles to hinge rather than the leather to fold, and find the width of them comfortable. However, I love the look of skinny handles, but worry they would be agony on my shoulder considering I always carry a heavy wallet, water bottle and umbrella everywhere!



carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719



Just stunning! I love the Croco leather and it's definitely on my list for a future purchase. And your multi-colour Penny - wow! It's so fun and creative! Gives me lots of ideas


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> It's stunning @southernbelle43. I really like this shade of red- almost a raspberry isn't it?
> Wear it in good health!


Yes it is.  That is  a good name for it.  People on TPF know I am terrible woth colors. I don't know a cool tone from a warm tone and forget asking about undetones, lol.  But I can definitely see the blue/purple in this leather.


----------



## jblended

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it is.  That is  a good name for it.  People on TPF know I am terrible woth colors. I don't know a cool tone from a warm tone and forget asking about undetones, lol.  But I can definitely see the blue/purple in this leather.


Me too! I don't understand any of that stuff.
I just saw it and immediately thought of a juicy raspberry, lol! I am very simplistic in my thinking


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> My white box has arrived!
> 
> First up is my first straw bag, and also first sample bag. I didn't even know what lining or hardware it was made of, I just grabbed it! I still don't know what lining it is... First thoughts: Midi Hera is a comfortable shoulder bag, and I love the handle attachment! Being used to leather bags, this straw bag feels incredibly lightweight. I didn't know why I was expecting it to be stiff or scratchy, but it is actually soft and drapey. I'm a little bit worried about getting dirt on it though, I have no idea how to clean a straw bag.
> 
> View attachment 4797992
> 
> View attachment 4797996
> 
> View attachment 4797995
> 
> 
> Next up is Little Athena in Coral Red Africa RT. This is my first red bag! I'm still not sure what I can wear it with. Are matching shoes and bag still a rule? Leather smells amazing and I love the Africa texture on a structured bag with clean lines.
> View attachment 4797994
> 
> View attachment 4797993
> 
> 
> I found a surprise MM Pendant in the pocket of my Midi Hera. I am checking with Marco if it is meant to be for me, or if it was left in there by accident. In any case, I was inspired by this post to try using it to bling up one of my Penelopes with the same hardware colour: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-32604741
> 
> View attachment 4797997


Your Hera is awesome. I have not considered that bag in the past, but that style in the straw is so chic. And the strap attachment is beautiful!!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838


Gorgeous. Love red bags and this is stunning.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes it is.  That is  a good name for it.  People on TPF know I am terrible woth colors. I don't know a cool tone from a warm tone and forget asking about undetones, lol.  But I can definitely see the blue/purple in this leather.



So funny you say you are not good with undertones because when I read what you wrote about it having a heavy purple undertone, it was like a lightbulb went off in my head - that is the type of red I adore and now I finally know how to describe it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Requested comparisons of Little Minerva, the Theia midi and the Modena midi.














In the three bags I don't have to use the red Massaccesi Penelope midi because of all the pockets.

The Little Minerva and the Modena midi hold the same. Theia is a MUCH bigger bag and holds twice as much.  It does not look as big as it is in the photos above, they almost look like the same size from the side and bottom.
This shows the difference much better.





I really like the strap treatment and thanks to the lady who suggested I get a purple lining. I never would have thought of choosing that, but it is so cool.  
	

		
			
		

		
	





I am carrying the Little Minerva for the first time today and really like it.  IT is no secret that I am a true Verona fan.  The berry red leather feels the same as my other Verona bags, but it has more shine. It is a lovely leather. 

It is not a light bag even with the few things I carry. But it is not overly heavy. I cannot imagine how heavy the full size one would be in any leather other than the lightest one (Merinos).  It would take a younger person than me to carry it.  As with all MM bags, the quality and leather are perfect in every way. I think this bag is one that I will use a lot.  I hope this post helps you. Please let me know if you need more photos or have  more questions about this new bag.

Now I am waiting for my coated canvas "current good quality but fair price brand" bag which I will post in that thread, lol. One must have diversity in one's bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So funny you say you are not good with undertones because when I read what you wrote about it having a heavy purple undertone, it was like a lightbulb went off in my head - that is the type of red I adore and now I finally know how to describe it!


Well you are the first one you who has ever been helped by my descriptions, lol.


----------



## dignatius

dramaprincess713 said:


> Lovely bag, and love that shade of red!
> 
> Side note - what shipping option do you use? My order that shipped on July 8 still hasn't even made it into the US yet. It's taking much longer than my first order. Granted, I chose the cheapest, USPS option, so I expected it to take some time, but I didn't realize the timing/duration would be so inconsistent between orders.



My last box took 16 days to get from Milan to NYC.   From NYC it took a day to get to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> My last box took 16 days to get from Milan to NYC.   From NYC it took a day to get to me.


Via what carrier?


----------



## dramaprincess713

I have an update with my Sabrina. Marco is able to order 3 skins of the Persian Green. I was still concerned about the cost and expense to him because obviously 3 skins is more than 1, although much better that 10. He said it won't be a problem at all though and that he actually has another person who wanted something in Persian Green so he feels it will be an OK investment. He also assured me that it will be the exact same color code as the original Persian Green, and while I know there can always be color variations when it comes to leather, I feel reassured that it won't be so drastically different (like, veering into grass green territory) as I feared. So, I will be able to get my dream, color-blocked, full-size Sabrina after all!  

The tannery is about to close for 3 weeks, starting Wednesday, so Marco doesn't think he'll be able to receive the skins until September. It means a few more weeks of waiting, but that's ok. I'd MUCH rather wait for the bag I want, and it's not like I needed the bag for a specific occasion. I'm just so happy it all turned out favorably, for both myself and Marco, in the end!


----------



## jblended

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'd MUCH rather wait for the bag I want


Definitely worth waiting for the dream bag. Really glad it all worked out in the end!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have an update with my Sabrina. Marco is able to order 3 skins of the Persian Green. I was still concerned about the cost and expense to him because obviously 3 skins is more than 1, although much better that 10. He said it won't be a problem at all though and that he actually has another person who wanted something in Persian Green so he feels it will be an OK investment. He also assured me that it will be the exact same color code as the original Persian Green, and while I know there can always be color variations when it comes to leather, I feel reassured that it won't be so drastically different (like, veering into grass green territory) as I feared. So, I will be able to get my dream, color-blocked, full-size Sabrina after all!
> 
> The tannery is about to close for 3 weeks, starting Wednesday, so Marco doesn't think he'll be able to receive the skins until September. It means a few more weeks of waiting, but that's ok. I'd MUCH rather wait for the bag I want, and it's not like I needed the bag for a specific occasion. I'm just so happy it all turned out favorably, for both myself and Marco, in the end!


YEA!!!!!. I am so glad it worked out for you.  But I knew it would because you have a kind heart and are considerate of him! 
I always forget that  many European countries take vacations in August. We took a river boat cruise down the Rhine, Main and Danube in August and the sides of the river for miles had campers.  Many of the shops in the cities along the river were also closed, but it was still the best European trip ever. My favorite.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> My last box took 16 days to get from Milan to NYC.   From NYC it took a day to get to me.


Well, after bragging so  much on DHL (48 hours from Australia twice and from Italy multiple times),  I just received a DHL notice that a bag that was shipped yesterday will be here on August 6??  But knowing DHL it will get it long before that.


----------



## dramaprincess713

dignatius said:


> My last box took 16 days to get from Milan to NYC.   From NYC it took a day to get to me.



My last bag took about 16 or 17 days too - just over 2 weeks - via USPS. That's why I was a bit surprised that this one, which is also USPS, still hasn't made it into the US yet and it's now been three and a half weeks. I can wait; I just thought they'd be on similar timelines, and it's making me paranoid that something happened with the package.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> YEA!!!!!. I am so glad it worked out for you.  But I knew it would because you have a kind heart and are considerate of him!
> I always forget that  many European countries take vacations in August. We took a river boat cruise down the Rhine, Main and Danube in August and the sides of the river for miles had campers.  Many of the shops in the cities along the river were also closed, but it was still the best European trip ever. My favorite.



Aw, thank you so much! I'm really so very happy that it all worked out!

What an amazing European trip that sounds like! I would love to do something like that some day!


----------



## LuvNLux

@southernbelle43   I love your red “Raspberry” Mini Minerva so much!  It is a such beautiful shade of red.  Which of your photos shows the truest color?  Such a bright beam of happy during these frustrating uncertain times!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do these detailed comparison shots.  It helps so much to see these bags side by side!  I was especially interested in the Midi Modena comparison, since I don't have that style yet.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43   I love your red “Raspberry” Mini Minerva so much!  It is a such beautiful shade of red.  Which of your photos shows the truest color?  Such a bright beam of happy during these frustrating uncertain times!  Thanks so much for taking the time to do these detailed comparison shots.  It helps so much to see these bags side by side!  I was especially interested in the Midi Modena comparison, since I don't have that style yet.


The strap photo is as close as it gets, but it is still not completely accurate. Here is a comparison of my other red bag, although it looks a little more orangey than it really is.

 But the Little M color is close.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS.  WHITE BOX!  My Little Minerva in berry red Verona. This is a unique color of red.  It has a heavy purple undertone. This is great because my other red bag is a pure tomato red, so they are quite different. A couple of you asked for comparison shots with some other MM bags and I will do that tomorrow. This is a quick shot under poor lighting, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804838


I really love this bag. Red bags are just gorgeous. I agree with someone who said you cannot have enough red bags.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have an update with my Sabrina. Marco is able to order 3 skins of the Persian Green. I was still concerned about the cost and expense to him because obviously 3 skins is more than 1, although much better that 10. He said it won't be a problem at all though and that he actually has another person who wanted something in Persian Green so he feels it will be an OK investment. He also assured me that it will be the exact same color code as the original Persian Green, and while I know there can always be color variations when it comes to leather, I feel reassured that it won't be so drastically different (like, veering into grass green territory) as I feared. So, I will be able to get my dream, color-blocked, full-size Sabrina after all!
> 
> The tannery is about to close for 3 weeks, starting Wednesday, so Marco doesn't think he'll be able to receive the skins until September. It means a few more weeks of waiting, but that's ok. I'd MUCH rather wait for the bag I want, and it's not like I needed the bag for a specific occasion. I'm just so happy it all turned out favorably, for both myself and Marco, in the end!


I am so pleased to hear this. The Persian green metallic is such a stunning leather. I cannot wait to see your gorgeous Sabrina it will definitely be worth the wait.


----------



## djfmn

I got an email with a shipping notification my midi Modena in Bordeaux red verona and pink lining is on its way. I cannot wait to get this bag. Super excited.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> My last bag took about 16 or 17 days too - just over 2 weeks - via USPS. That's why I was a bit surprised that this one, which is also USPS, still hasn't made it into the US yet and it's now been three and a half weeks. I can wait; I just thought they'd be on similar timelines, and it's making me paranoid that something happened with the package.


USPS is definitely all over the place. My last shipment took about 3 weeks. The previous 2 shipments took a little over a week. The one before that took about 3 and a half weeks. With USPS you just never know.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I really love this bag. Red bags are just gorgeous. I agree with someone who said you cannot have enough red bags.


Red goes with so much more than you think... also orange. The ladies on here have taught me that.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Red goes with so much more than you think... also orange. The ladies on here have taught me that.


I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Verona. I asked Marco to select the lining and hardware. He selected light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I got the hand held midi Verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Verona. I asked Marco to select the lining and hardware. He selected light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I got the hand held midi Verona.


That sounds yummy!!!!  Eager to see it.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> Requested comparisons of Little Minerva, the Theia midi and the Modena midi.
> 
> View attachment 4805400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805404
> 
> View attachment 4805408
> View attachment 4805409
> View attachment 4805410
> 
> 
> In the three bags I don't have to use the red Massaccesi Penelope midi because of all the pockets.
> 
> The Little Minerva and the Modena midi hold the same. Theia is a MUCH bigger bag and holds twice as much.  It does not look as big as it is in the photos above, they almost look like the same size from the side and bottom.
> This shows the difference much better.
> View attachment 4805415
> View attachment 4805416
> 
> View attachment 4805423
> 
> I really like the strap treatment and thanks to the lady who suggested I get a purple lining. I never would have thought of choosing that, but it is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4805424
> 
> 
> 
> I am carrying the Little Minerva for the first time today and really like it.  IT is no secret that I am a true Verona fan.  The berry red leather feels the same as my other Verona bags, but it has more shine. It is a lovely leather.
> 
> It is not a light bag even with the few things I carry. But it is not overly heavy. I cannot imagine how heavy the full size one would be in any leather other than the lightest one (Merinos).  It would take a younger person than me to carry it.  As with all MM bags, the quality and leather are perfect in every way. I think this bag is one that I will use a lot.  I hope this post helps you. Please let me know if you need more photos or have  more questions about this new bag.
> 
> Now I am waiting for my coated canvas "current good quality but fair price brand" bag which I will post in that thread, lol. One must have diversity in one's bags.



That Little Minerva is in such a pretty shade of red, I love it!

Thanks for the comparison shots too! Love how all your bags have a colourful contrast lining.
I've always been somewhat interested in the Theia but worried that it'll be too big. It doesn't look too big at all, probably similar to the full sized Modenas? Theia looks to be in a beautiful scrumptious leather, is it Verona too?

I've got to check out your canvas bag in the other thread!



dramaprincess713 said:


> I have an update with my Sabrina. Marco is able to order 3 skins of the Persian Green. I was still concerned about the cost and expense to him because obviously 3 skins is more than 1, although much better that 10. He said it won't be a problem at all though and that he actually has another person who wanted something in Persian Green so he feels it will be an OK investment. He also assured me that it will be the exact same color code as the original Persian Green, and while I know there can always be color variations when it comes to leather, I feel reassured that it won't be so drastically different (like, veering into grass green territory) as I feared. So, I will be able to get my dream, color-blocked, full-size Sabrina after all!
> 
> The tannery is about to close for 3 weeks, starting Wednesday, so Marco doesn't think he'll be able to receive the skins until September. It means a few more weeks of waiting, but that's ok. I'd MUCH rather wait for the bag I want, and it's not like I needed the bag for a specific occasion. I'm just so happy it all turned out favorably, for both myself and Marco, in the end!



So happy for you!! This is the best outcome, I can't wait to see your bag reveal when it's finally ready!


----------



## LuvNLux

@southernbelle43  Thanks for your red leather side-by-side comparison photo.  The colors are both just so richly saturated and gorgeous!  I love them both.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> That Little Minerva is in such a pretty shade of red, I love it!
> 
> Thanks for the comparison shots too! Love how all your bags have a colourful contrast lining.
> I've always been somewhat interested in the Theia but worried that it'll be too big. It doesn't look too big at all, probably similar to the full sized Modenas? Theia looks to be in a beautiful scrumptious leather, is it Verona too?


Thanks.  Yes, that was my first Verona and it sealed my fate when it came to leather. The chocolate is still one of my favorite Verona colors.  I simply adore the robust, earthy, thick, chewy texture.
Thanks go to the people on here who posted their cheery contrast linings and got me out of my blah ones.    There is something happy about opening your bag and every time being surprised by a pop of color, because I cannot remember which one has what color .  I suppose that means I have too many bags? NOT
The Theia Midi is not THAT big.  It will hold a lot, but it looks fine with not much in it as well.  It is easy to carry.


----------



## indiaink

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


Love this multicolor custom bag!


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Wow, you ladies have gotten some really gorgeous bags!
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> Grande Mia in Prussian blue - this color is not what I thought. I thought is was more blue/blue, but it is definitely a very dark teal.  It's beautiful.  I had Marco pick the lining for me from 3 choices I gave him - silver, red, or light blue. He surprised me with red and I love it! Grande Mia is my perfect sized bag.  This was a special gift from DH.  He was so proud to give it to me.   I carried her twice already.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790707
> View attachment 4790708
> View attachment 4790709
> 
> 
> I also asked Marco to make me a fun bag I had had in mind for a long time. I wanted more panels, he thought it should be less, so we settled on 10. I had poor Marco send me 571 pictures with color combinations which I thought and thought about. I almost went with a set of colors in nappa, but changed my mind due to my love of pebbled. I also know well what the flirt red and fuchsia look like irl. It is so hard to decide on colors from pictures. These always came up darker than what they really are. I was quite nervous to send him my final choice. Marco was so gracious and helpful the whole time. I love how it turned out! The colors are fun and sweet without being in your face. Marco suggested orange lining and silver hardware - a perfect complement to all the colors. I carried her yesterday and she is a delight!
> View attachment 4790712
> View attachment 4790716
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790719


The Prussian Blue Croc is such a gorgeous color. I really love the shade of blue it is so different not too dark and not loo light. I think it will be a very versatile color. The bag of many colors is such a fun bag. They are both stunning. But the Prussian blue croc is just a stunning shade of blue.


----------



## smile10281

One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.


----------



## christinemliu

smile10281 said:


> One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4808661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808662


This is such a pretty color and I love the contrast with the lining!!!! Wow!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4808661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808662


That is simply gorgeous.  I love that verona color!!!


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> This is such a pretty color and I love the contrast with the lining!!!! Wow!





southernbelle43 said:


> That is simply gorgeous.  I love that verona color!!!


Thank you so much! The color was a little darker than I expected, but I prefer that! @southernbelle43, I understand your love for this leather.. it feels so substantial and luxurious!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Thank you so much! The color was a little darker than I expected, but I prefer that! @southernbelle43, I understand your love for this leather.. it feels so substantial and luxurious!


And  that lining is perfect.


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4808661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808662


What a lovely color leather. I love the lining you selected with it. Gorgeous.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> What a lovely color leather. I love the lining you selected with it. Gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

smile10281 said:


> One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4808661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808662



Oh wow, this leather color is gorgeous and just perfect with the lining and hardware!


----------



## smile10281

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh wow, this leather color is gorgeous and just perfect with the lining and hardware!


Thank you!!


----------



## Cleda

smile10281 said:


> One more reveal! Theia in sandstone Verona, light gold hardware and sage lining.
> 
> View attachment 4808661
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808662



Looks soft and smooshy already! It looks like a sweet peachy pink on my screen. Reminds me a little bit of the Mud Verona. Sage lining is my favourite!


----------



## smile10281

Cleda said:


> Looks soft and smooshy already! It looks like a sweet peachy pink on my screen. Reminds me a little bit of the Mud Verona. Sage lining is my favourite!


You’re absolutely right about the feel and color.  This is my first experience with Verona leather; I’m sure it won’t be my last. Looking forward to seeing others’ reveals!


----------



## TotinScience

Intrigue!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> And  that lining is perfect.


AGreed -- beautiful choice. I like that the pink is soft and deep enough that the color doesn't get lost and read as off-white.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Intrigue!
> View attachment 4809758


Whoa.... New bag? New leather? CONTRAST STITCHING? Color me spellbound.


----------



## Kimbashop

Little Valerie has now been my daily sidekick since receiving her.  She is softening up nicely and I'm smitten with both the color and the leather. It is really hard to capture the exact red (my iPhone always wants to make it lighter and pinker) but it is a very true red. I imagine travelling with her (someday) and stocking her with a notebook, pen, and (small) camera to do fieldwork -- whether it be my work-related research or spotting wildlife. It is exactly the bag I wanted to accompany me on travels. While on the small side, the bag has more depth than I thought it did. I am able to carry my phone which is in a folio case that also holds my credit cards and a Flora which holds extra credit cards/ID and miscellany, with enough room left over for another slim pouch and my collapsible water bottle. It also has a key fob, a zip pocket (how do people use theirs? curious) and two slip pockets which I use for receipts and, eventually, business cards. I had Marco add an outside slip pocket which I constantly use for my car keys and even an extra mask. It has a magnetic closure which keeps the pocket from separating from the body of the bag.


----------



## dramaprincess713

TotinScience said:


> Intrigue!
> View attachment 4809758


I saw that and I am SO curious!


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> Intrigue!
> View attachment 4809758


Another new leather or a new style?  However as I’m already waiting for 2 bags, I’m rather hoping it’s not too tempting for me


----------



## TotinScience

Seems like a new style called Clio! The leather here looks like Pompei to me!


----------



## dramaprincess713

My deep blue Africa Selene is scheduled to be here tomorrow! Except, based on my last package, I probably won't have it in my possession until Friday since the buzzer to ring up to my apt. doesn't actually work so they can't get a signature. Regardless, I'm so excited - can't wait to see this deep blue Africa in person!


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> Seems like a new style called Clio! The leather here looks like Pompei to me!
> View attachment 4810401


Yes, definitely Pompeii leather. the eyelet detail looks interesting, reminds me of my BE Rio bucket bag.


----------



## TotinScience

Ms Calypso coming along to work on a gloomy day.


----------



## christinemliu

Whoa! @TotinScience was right.
Check your email or here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/_clio
Marco Massaccesi is releasing a new style called the CLIO!
"Clio is a structured crossbody bag that can easily be converted into a shoulder bag by selecting a free shorter strap during the order process. This new style is a little smaller than our very popular classic Zhoe but it has more interior volume. A slip pocket on the back panel makes it extremely versatile and comfortable."


----------



## ajamy

christinemliu said:


> Whoa! @TotinScience was right.
> Check your email or here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/_clio
> Marco Massaccesi is releasing a new style called the CLIO!
> "Clio is a structured crossbody bag that can easily be converted into a shoulder bag by selecting a free shorter strap during the order process. This new style is a little smaller than our very popular classic Zhoe but it has more interior volume. A slip pocket on the back panel makes it extremely versatile and comfortable."
> 
> View attachment 4811464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811466


It has a back slip pocket, oh No! I love bags with slip pockets, how canI resist!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Whoa! @TotinScience was right.
> Check your email or here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/_clio
> Marco Massaccesi is releasing a new style called the CLIO!
> "Clio is a structured crossbody bag that can easily be converted into a shoulder bag by selecting a free shorter strap during the order process. This new style is a little smaller than our very popular classic Zhoe but it has more interior volume. A slip pocket on the back panel makes it extremely versatile and comfortable."
> 
> View attachment 4811464
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811465
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811466


Wow! This is definitely my favorite crossbody that he’s designed. I asked Marco about adding grommets to my Penelope messenger strap, but decided not to get them. I love that he added that little detail.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> It has a back slip pocket, oh No! I love bags with slip pockets, how canI resist!


I love the buckle detail so different and modern and interesting. Hmm I also like slip pockets on my bags so versatile. I also cannot resist. I asked if it can be make in verona and the answer was definitely.


----------



## djfmn

djfmn said:


> I am patiently waiting for my bordeaux red verona midi Verona. I asked Marco to select the lining and hardware. He selected light pink lining and dark gunmetal hardware. I got the hand held midi Verona.


I meant midi Modena. Not midi Verona. I must have been multi tasking when I wrote this.


----------



## djfmn

I am thinking Clio in Verona. I am in love with the buckle and the back slip pocket.


----------



## southernbelle43

Very cute bag.  But with my fairly new Zhoe, I will pass for right now.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,

I searched but can't find. Can someone please show what can fit in a flora? Thanks much!


----------



## ajamy

just got my notification that my straw midi diva is on its way!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique. 

Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.

My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard. 

I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!

I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique.
> 
> Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.
> 
> My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard.
> 
> I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!
> 
> I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.
> 
> View attachment 4811644
> 
> View attachment 4811647


It looks lovely! I didn't really notice the strap difference in the photos. Would love to see how it looks when you wear it. I also like the bigger size. I have a midi one and I find it too small for me, at least for how I use tote bags, which is to carry all the world inside of them. I agree the cinch feature is really nice. I don't own anything in Blue africa, but I am really intrigued by it. It looks very subtle.

For a photo of this type of leather, you could try taking one on in indirect light (by a window, or outside on a cloudy day).


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique.
> 
> Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.
> 
> My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard.
> 
> I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!
> 
> I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.
> 
> View attachment 4811644
> 
> View attachment 4811647


I think the Selene is MM's signature bag and I love my midi.  The strap looks fine to me.


----------



## HermesHope

dramaprincess713 said:


> I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique.
> 
> Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.
> 
> My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard.
> 
> I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!
> 
> I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.
> 
> View attachment 4811644
> 
> View attachment 4811647



I have a Selene Midi in deep blue Africa that I bought quite a few years ago. It is still my main bag and has worn extremely well. The leather is wonderful. I hope you continue to enjoy your bag x


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I am thinking Clio in Verona. I am in love with the buckle and the back slip pocket.



I am thinking Verona too! Though the sample ones look so sleek in Pompei. Love the buckle detail as well, and also the asymmetrical flap design. Back pocket is something I appreciate but never wanted to top up for, glad he made it a default here.



southernbelle43 said:


> Very cute bag.  But with my fairly new Zhoe, I will pass for right now.



You have alot more willpower that I do! I have used my Zhoe only twice, because I prefer open tops rather than a flap, and I am supposed to curb unnecessary spending, so why am I still I am considering this?



dramaprincess713 said:


> I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique.
> 
> Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.
> 
> My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard.
> 
> I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!
> 
> I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.
> 
> View attachment 4811644
> 
> View attachment 4811647



Beautiful! Deep blue Africa is so unique to MM. The contrasting fuschia lining is perfect, it really pops. I didn't like the cinched in look on my Selene Midi when I first got it, probably because on MM's website, Selene is always uncinched, so in my mind that is how Selene is supposed to look like. But I love it now, and always wear it cinched unless I need more capacity. It is awesome that this bag allows such an option for expansion.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> It looks lovely! I didn't really notice the strap difference in the photos. Would love to see how it looks when you wear it. I also like the bigger size. I have a midi one and I find it too small for me, at least for how I use tote bags, which is to carry all the world inside of them. I agree the cinch feature is really nice. I don't own anything in Blue africa, but I am really intrigued by it. It looks very subtle.
> 
> For a photo of this type of leather, you could try taking one on in indirect light (by a window, or outside on a cloudy day).


Thank you! The photos really don't show much of a difference in the strap, so maybe it was just in my head upon initial unboxing.   I will try to post some mod shots when I am able to. I am glad I went for the larger size because like you, I like to carry the whole world inside of them. And if it's too big for a specific day, I'll just cinch it!

I'll need to play around with the lighting to get better photos. Thanks for the tip!



southernbelle43 said:


> I think the Selene is MM's signature bag and I love my midi.  The strap looks fine to me.


Thanks! It's funny - when I first opened the box I through the straps looked short, but in reviewing my photos, it looks just fine to me too!



HermesHope said:


> I have a Selene Midi in deep blue Africa that I bought quite a few years ago. It is still my main bag and has worn extremely well. The leather is wonderful. I hope you continue to enjoy your bag x


I saw photos of your deep blue Africa Selene Midi which was part of what pushed me to order this bag! I'm so glad to hear that yours has worn well. It's a wonderful bag!



Cleda said:


> Beautiful! Deep blue Africa is so unique to MM. The contrasting fuschia lining is perfect, it really pops. I didn't like the cinched in look on my Selene Midi when I first got it, probably because on MM's website, Selene is always uncinched, so in my mind that is how Selene is supposed to look like. But I love it now, and always wear it cinched unless I need more capacity. It is awesome that this bag allows such an option for expansion.


Thank you! Since I got the regular size, I knew I was going to be a fan of the cinch option. I really do love big bags, but I also love the versatile of making it visually smaller! And it kind of feels like I got two bags for the price of one, lol.


----------



## djfmn

I am getting a Clio in sandstone verona with light blue lining and light gold hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! The photos really don't show much of a difference in the strap, so maybe it was just in my head upon initial unboxing.   I will try to post some mod shots when I am able to. I am glad I went for the larger size because like you, I like to carry the whole world inside of them. And if it's too big for a specific day, I'll just cinch it!
> 
> I'll need to play around with the lighting to get better photos. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's funny - when I first opened the box I through the straps looked short, but in reviewing my photos, it looks just fine to me too!
> 
> 
> I saw photos of your deep blue Africa Selene Midi which was part of what pushed me to order this bag! I'm so glad to hear that yours has worn well. It's a wonderful bag!
> 
> 
> Thank you! Since I got the regular size, I knew I was going to be a fan of the cinch option. I really do love big bags, but I also love the versatile of making it visually smaller! And it kind of feels like I got two bags for the price of one, lol.


A bargain!


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> @carterazo  What an outstanding unique one-of-a-kind statement bag!  I can only imagine how many back and forth emails it took do do this collaboration with Marco! Your dream and his creative artistry!  I am so impressed with your dream bag!  Have you had a chance to wear it yet?



Thank you! Yes, I carried it already.  It is such a fun bag.  Makes me smile.


----------



## carterazo

smile10281 said:


> Yay!!!! Looking forward to seeing it!!!!
> 
> I just received my next set of bags from MM: a Zhoe legend in teal flor with light grey nappa trim and purple lining, and a Soulmate midi in medium grey flor with black nappa straps and red lining. I am so glad that I was able to get bags in these leathers... as many here have said, the pictures don’t do them justice!
> 
> View attachment 4801560
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801561
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801562
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801563
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801564



Beautiful bags! Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I will join as another over thinker when it comes to bags. It takes me forever to decide. Then I second guess myself for a couple of weeks. Then I change my mind 2 or 3 times. After about 6 weeks I finally come to a conclusion of what I really want. I think Marco knows me so well he waits knowing I will change my mind at least 2 or 3 times. I did it with my last order I was definitely getting a midi Sabrina and thought I would get a fiore leather probably a dark magenta or a deep red. Then I changed my mind and thought perhaps I should go with  the Cuoio Tuscano leather. Of course I changed my mind again and decided that I wanted it in mauve aquila matte. Finally I have the leather selected step one. Then I changed my mind again and decided I wanted a midi Modena. I sent an email to Marco and said I am thinking of changing to a midi Modena from a midi Sabrina. He is so patient he thought that maybe the midi Modena would be a good choice for me in the mauve aquila matte. Six weeks later I finally have my bag selected and the final order placed. Talk about over thinking a bag but I always do this. Most of the time I have the luxury of taking my time but when he has a special limited leather it causes me to miss out on a leather that i want. This is exactly what happened with the Caimen leather. Fortunately I bought exactly what I was looking for in Caimen leather on the BST. I am pleased I am not the only one who over thinks their purchases.




I'm part of the overthinkers club.


----------



## carterazo

indiaink said:


> Love this multicolor custom bag!



Thank you!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> The Prussian Blue Croc is such a gorgeous color. I really love the shade of blue it is so different not too dark and not loo light. I think it will be a very versatile color. The bag of many colors is such a fun bag. They are both stunning. But the Prussian blue croc is just a stunning shade of blue.



Thanks so much, D!


----------



## TotinScience

MM BST group is where dreams come true. I was a Hesitant Holly and missed out on all the Flor promos, but a magical BST fairy user happened to be letting go of her Flora in teal shade and oh my days, you ladies were not joking about photos not doing this leather justice! What is especially missing from a purely digital experience of this leather is its incredible texture - it feels like some really expensive embroidery! 
Someone asked above what fits into a Flora and it's not a whole lot - it's definitely an errands/date kind of bag. Here she is as a satellite bag to my larger tote, carrying quick access essentials - an iPhone XR, 2 sets of keys (one very bulky and large), a small bottle of hand sanitizer, and a work badge.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I'm tempted by the new Clio, but I think that's mostly because I'm now a total MM fan. I love the back slip pocket, asymmetric flap, and the short shoulder strap option, but I think the size will be too small for me. It's funny - a Zhoe is still on my list, and he says the Clio has more interior volume, but when I read the dimensions of the Clio, I just don't see how it could hold more than the Zhoe. It's height, length, and width are all less than the Zhoe. Possibly because the Zhoe had a zip in addition to flap, if I recall correctly? But if that's the case and you had the Zhoe made without the zip, it seems the Zhoe would, in fact have more space... I don't know - I'm confused, lol.

I will say, the other thing holding me back from the Clio, in addition to the size, is that I'm not sure how I feel about the buckle. Part of me likes it and think it really suits the bag, and part of me associates it with a dated look (probably because an old Coach bag I once had had a similar buckle). Although, it's Marco, so you could probably request for it to be made with no buckle (though I'm not sure if then it would look weird or unfinished).


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm tempted by the new Clio, but I think that's mostly because I'm now a total MM fan. I love the back slip pocket, asymmetric flap, and the short shoulder strap option, but I think the size will be too small for me. It's funny - a Zhoe is still on my list, and he says the Clio has more interior volume, but when I read the dimensions of the Clio, I just don't see how it could hold more than the Zhoe. It's height, length, and width are all less than the Zhoe. Possibly because the Zhoe had a zip in addition to flap, if I recall correctly? But if that's the case and you had the Zhoe made without the zip, it seems the Zhoe would, in fact have more space... I don't know - I'm confused, lol.
> 
> I will say, the other thing holding me back from the Clio, in addition to the size, is that I'm not sure how I feel about the buckle. Part of me likes it and think it really suits the bag, and part of me associates it with a dated look (probably because an old Coach bag I once had had a similar buckle). Although, it's Marco, so you could probably request for it to be made with no buckle (though I'm not sure if then it would look weird or unfinished).


I like the Clio, but I also have doubts about the buckle. I was thinking of a way to customize with a different look. Maybe no buckle and a hidden magnetic snap. I’m still putting this on my wishlist. I have lots of time to think about it


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Devyn Danielle said:


> I like the Clio, but I also have doubts about the buckle. I was thinking of a way to customize with a different look. Maybe no buckle and a hidden magnetic snap. I’m still putting this on my wishlist. I have lots of time to think about it


Quoting myself. looking at the email again I see there is already a magnetic closure. I think I would be perfectly happy without the buckle, but I would definitely go with a wider shoulder strap, possibly with grommets the entire length of the strap.


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I searched but can't find. Can someone please show what can fit in a flora? Thanks much!


I hope this helps! I have two Flora's, this one is in midnight blue tuscania. I just grabbed what I had, which is a Little Penelope and my computer mouse haha. These fit comfortably as you can see. There are also the card slots and the length of a dollar bill in there as well. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to try to fit!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> I got my Deep Blue Africa Selene today! The color is amazing. I love blue bags and own quite a few, but nothing like this. The closest color I have in my collection is probably a navy Coach or my Prussian Blue Coach rogue, but I wouldn't actually say it's all that close at all. This deep blue Africa is really something unique.
> 
> Upon first impressions, I have to say I love the Selene style! I'm a bonafide tote gal, so I suspected I would, and I'm glad I was right. I LOVE the cinching feature. The cinching feature on my LV Neverfull GM is one of my favorite features because I love how it gives one bag two different looks, so I was very much drawn to the cinching feature of the Selene. Honestly, I like Marco's cinching feature, with the inner clasps/straps, better than the LV Neverfull's cinching. Marco's ensures the bag will actually stay cinched, whereas I something like my Neverfull kind of un-cinching itself. And, I love how cinching it makes the bag look so different and much smaller as well.
> 
> My one, barely even worth mentioning, wish-it-were-different comment is the straps - but that is completely on me and not at all Marco or the design of the bag. I was so concerned about the bag looking too big and overwhelming on me, and I though that perhaps if it didn't hang so low, it might not look as big. So, I asked Marco to shorten the straps to about an 8.5-9inch strap drop. The strap drop is 8.5 inches, and I feel like they look slightly out of place in comparison to the rest of the bag. However, it is a fine strap drop for me - it easily fits over my arm, and the bag hangs comfortably. And, it was my own request that Marco happily and beautifully obliged. If I ever order another Selene though, I don't think I would change the strap drop from what is standard.
> 
> I had Marco choose the lining and hardware for me. I did give him a several lining colors I liked along with some that I don't prefer. He choose light fuchsia lining and light gunmetal hardware for me. The fuchsia is such a fun pop of color, and light gunmetal wasn't even really on my radar, but I love it! I've already noticed that depending on the lighting, the light gunmetal ranges from looking more like silver to very much of a gunmetal tone - so fun!
> 
> I've attached photos, but I apologize because they are horrible photos. Someone needs to teach me how to take good bag pics, because I'm truly awful at it! The lighting wasn't the best so I don't feel it really shows the true color of the bag, though I do think this shade is a bit of a chameleon. Also, please excuse my messy, unmade bed - we just got a new mattress and bed frame, and I'm in the process of re-setting everything up.
> 
> View attachment 4811644
> 
> View attachment 4811647


Beautiful Selene in such a gorgeous, unique color and leather. I love your review. And joining the comments that I think your straps really do look fine!


----------



## djfmn

I personally love the buckle on the Clio. The majority of MM bags IMHO are very classic styled bags. The Clio is very different because of the unique lines and the large buckle. I am excited to get something very different from MM and find the buckle a fun addition to the styling of the bag. Having said that I think it is such a big feature of the styling of this bag you have to like it as I do. As you know MM is always open to making changes to the style of any of his bags. I am thinking of requesting either a Mia handle or a short midi Modena type handle. My preference is not cross body straps it is hand help with an optional messenger strap.


----------



## Aminu

Has anyone had a Victoria or Victoria Midi modified with a top zip?? I realise it would lose the cinching feature - but a top zip is more important for me in terms of security and keeping out the rain. Just curious if it's been done before. The Victoria Midi is the perfect size for me, but the snap closure has been the deal breaker.


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> Has anyone had a Victoria or Victoria Midi modified with a top zip?? I realise it would lose the cinching feature - but a top zip is more important for me in terms of security and keeping out the rain. Just curious if it's been done before. The Victoria Midi is the perfect size for me, but the snap closure has been the deal breaker.


I have not got a Victoria. 
But after starting to use a couple of Penelope Midis, fastened with accessory strap to the D-ring in Marco's bags, I no longer feel the need for top zips...


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> I have not got a Victoria.
> But after starting to use a couple of Penelope Midis, fastened with accessory strap to the D-ring in Marco's bags, I no longer feel the need for top zips...


By the way, my Penelope Midis are in Fiore,- very lightweight and very soft, so I feel they do not add to weight or bulk


----------



## djfmn

Aminu said:


> Has anyone had a Victoria or Victoria Midi modified with a top zip?? I realise it would lose the cinching feature - but a top zip is more important for me in terms of security and keeping out the rain. Just curious if it's been done before. The Victoria Midi is the perfect size for me, but the snap closure has been the deal breaker.


A little while ago I asked Marco about putting a top zipper closure on a Victoria midi. He told me he could do that but if I went with that I could not fold in the bag sides.


----------



## ajamy

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm tempted by the new Clio, but I think that's mostly because I'm now a total MM fan. I love the back slip pocket, asymmetric flap, and the short shoulder strap option, but I think the size will be too small for me. It's funny - a Zhoe is still on my list, and he says the Clio has more interior volume, but when I read the dimensions of the Clio, I just don't see how it could hold more than the Zhoe. It's height, length, and width are all less than the Zhoe. Possibly because the Zhoe had a zip in addition to flap, if I recall correctly? But if that's the case and you had the Zhoe made without the zip, it seems the Zhoe would, in fact have more space... I don't know - I'm confused, lol.
> 
> I will say, the other thing holding me back from the Clio, in addition to the size, is that I'm not sure how I feel about the buckle. Part of me likes it and think it really suits the bag, and part of me associates it with a dated look (probably because an old Coach bag I once had had a similar buckle). Although, it's Marco, so you could probably request for it to be made with no buckle (though I'm not sure if then it would look weird or unfinished).


I know what you mean about the buckle, but to me it’s more retro than dated.  A definite feel of the late seventies about it.


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> MM BST group is where dreams come true. I was a Hesitant Holly and missed out on all the Flor promos, but a magical BST fairy user happened to be letting go of her Flora in teal shade and oh my days, you ladies were not joking about photos not doing this leather justice! What is especially missing from a purely digital experience of this leather is its incredible texture - it feels like some really expensive embroidery!
> Someone asked above what fits into a Flora and it's not a whole lot - it's definitely an errands/date kind of bag. Here she is as a satellite bag to my larger tote, carrying quick access essentials - an iPhone XR, 2 sets of keys (one very bulky and large), a small bottle of hand sanitizer, and a work badge.
> 
> View attachment 4812683



Glad you had a chance to experience the Flor, embroidery is an apt word to describe it. The teal version looks especially photogenic!

What is the larger tote behind Flor, by the way? It looks very interesting.


----------



## Summer_J

christinemliu said:


> I hope this helps! I have two Flora's, this one is in midnight blue tuscania. I just grabbed what I had, which is a Little Penelope and my computer mouse haha. These fit comfortably as you can see. There are also the card slots and the length of a dollar bill in there as well. Let me know if there's anything else you'd like me to try to fit!
> 
> View attachment 4812728
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812729


It helps.
 Thanks!


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I know what you mean about the buckle, but to me it’s more retro than dated.  A definite feel of the late seventies about it.


When I saw your post about the buckle being retro I agree it definitely has a retro look about it. Although I had not thought about it like that.


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm not fond of external hardware. I always omit as much of it as possible and love to have this possibility with MM bags. And yet I love the Clio! 

So I have just placed my order,- Octane Pompei Clio with Marine lining (shock horror, I've finally managed to go for a non dark grey lining!), Light Gunmetal hardware, small base studs (I find the regular base studs too large for small bags) and 2 extra eyelets in crossbody strap. The only hardware I've omitted are the snap hooks,- I've asked for the crossbody strap to be fixed directly on to the D-rings.

This is the fastest I have ever decided on the details or purchase of a bag


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I'm not fond of external hardware. I always omit as much of it as possible and love to have this possibility with MM bags. And yet I love the Clio!
> 
> So I have just placed my order,- Octane Pompei Clio with Marine lining (shock horror, I've finally managed to go for a non dark grey lining!), Light Gunmetal hardware, small base studs (I find the regular base studs too large for small bags) and 2 extra eyelets in crossbody strap. The only hardware I've omitted are the snap hooks,- I've asked for the crossbody strap to be fixed directly on to the D-rings.
> 
> This is the fastest I have ever decided on the details or purchase of a bag


This sounds like a gorgeous bag. Love octane Pompei and you have picked a gorgeous lining. I have never picked a bag with external hardware either. It is not my thing but Clio with the buckle some how appeals to me. I don't know why but it just does. Your bag will be stunning I can't wait to see it.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> MM BST group is where dreams come true. I was a Hesitant Holly and missed out on all the Flor promos, but a magical BST fairy user happened to be letting go of her Flora in teal shade and oh my days, you ladies were not joking about photos not doing this leather justice! What is especially missing from a purely digital experience of this leather is its incredible texture - it feels like some really expensive embroidery!
> Someone asked above what fits into a Flora and it's not a whole lot - it's definitely an errands/date kind of bag. Here she is as a satellite bag to my larger tote, carrying quick access essentials - an iPhone XR, 2 sets of keys (one very bulky and large), a small bottle of hand sanitizer, and a work badge.
> 
> View attachment 4812683


Gosh that von Holzhausen still looks fantastic and I know how much you have used it!! And, of course,
 the Flor is simply outstanding.


----------



## dramaprincess713

ajamy said:


> I know what you mean about the buckle, but to me it’s more retro than dated.  A definite feel of the late seventies about it.


Retro is a great way to describe it!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's funny - a Zhoe is still on my list, and he says the Clio has more interior volume, but when I read the dimensions of the Clio, I just don't see how it could hold more than the Zhoe. It's height, length, and width are all less than the Zhoe. Possibly because the Zhoe had a zip in addition to flap, if I recall correctly? But if that's the case and you had the Zhoe made without the zip, it seems the Zhoe would, in fact have more space... I don't know - I'm confused, lol.


I trust MM to know his own products, but I agree with you. It has to be the zipper because you lose space at the top when it is zipped. My first one had a zipper. The one I have now has no zipper because the flap snaps and secures the bag. In this photo you can see I still have room for my rather large sunglasses case or a small umbrella, etc.  However, I  added an exterior  pocket for my phone which, in my opinion,  elevates the style of the bag versus the plain back.


----------



## southernbelle43

Has anyone bought a Grande Penelope Messenger? I had one ordered, but before he could make it, he came out with the Little Minerva and I changed my order. I am eager to see a Grande with some mod shots.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> Has anyone bought a Grande Penelope Messenger? I had one ordered, but before he could make it, he came out with the Little Minerva and I changed my order. I am eager to see a Grande with some mod shots.


I ordered one but don’t expect to receive it for some time. I, too, would love to see more pictures/mod shots.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> Glad you had a chance to experience the Flor, embroidery is an apt word to describe it. The teal version looks especially photogenic!
> 
> What is the larger tote behind Flor, by the way? It looks very interesting.


The bag is a large shopper from von Holzhausen - as @southernbelle43 can attest, it is my most favorite bag of all time  (feels blasphemous to say that on our beloved MM thread lol).


----------



## djfmn

After a lot of thought and some advice from @tenKrat I have decided to add a Mia handle to my Clio. As well as having the messenger strap. I know my preference is handheld. I thought about the midi Modena short handle but decided after discussing it with Marco as well as tenkrat I have decided the Mia handle is the way to go. I am super excited about getting this bag in sandstone verona with blue lining and gold hardware.


----------



## TotinScience

Such a cute style!


----------



## Coastal jewel

End of summer update.  I left for Florida at the end of June, with my Grey Flor mini minerva in tow.  i have a little penelope messenger stashed somewhere, but haven’t gotten around to using her.  I was a bit intimidated by Flor when she arrived.  However, I must say the the mini minerva in Flor have served me well.  I’m doing a remodel and all the little pockets are great for the many many receipts I seem to be gathering.  Grey Flor Mini and I hopefully will wrap up this project soon and I can fly back home. ( covid makes weekends home a little dicey.. at best).  Sadly there is nowhere to take a picture that she’s not “working”!  
and then the Clio.  Done! Going to get one.  Verona.  Navy Blue or Midnight.  Wait there is no Navy or Midnight  Blue... . still thinking on color because I love Verona!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Do you guys think a croc Clio would be possible? What’s the leather?


----------



## TotinScience

BittyMonkey said:


> Do you guys think a croc Clio would be possible? What’s the leather?


I can totally see it looking good in Croc! Since you said it, it made me realize what bag Clio reminds me a little bit - Senreve's Maestra!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I can totally see it looking good in Croc! Since you said it, it made me realize what bag Clio reminds me a little bit - Senreve's Maestra!


It does. I had not recognized that. However the Senreve leather to ME does not look like it would feel good; it looks hard?  I have never seen one though.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> It does. I had not recognized that. However the Senreve leather to ME does not look like it would feel good; it looks hard?  I have never seen one though.


Me neither. I like Clio's design more than Maestra, the asymmetrical flap is very playful! Maestra's leathers allegedly wear like absolute iron, but they do look very plasticky, unlike MM's materials.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Me neither. I like Clio's design more than Maestra, the asymmetrical flap is very playful! Maestra's leathers allegedly wear like absolute iron, but they do look very plasticky, unlike MM's materials.


I was going to say plasticky as well.  And they do look like they would be indestructible, lol.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Do you guys think a croc Clio would be possible? What’s the leather?


I think a croc Clio would be stunning. I asked Marco about Croc for Clio and he said it would be amazing. I thought about Croc before I went with Verona.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> It does. I had not recognized that. However the Senreve leather to ME does not look like it would feel good; it looks hard?  I have never seen one though.


Dragon leather (croc) is hard. I have a Dolce Maestra and it is nice, but that is really the only leather I like of theirs.

I emailed Marco about croc options. I really like the look of this bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

Coastal jewel said:


> End of summer update.  I left for Florida at the end of June, with my Grey Flor mini minerva in tow.  i have a little penelope messenger stashed somewhere, but haven’t gotten around to using her.  I was a bit intimidated by Flor when she arrived.  However, I must say the the mini minerva in Flor have served me well.  I’m doing a remodel and all the little pockets are great for the many many receipts I seem to be gathering.  Grey Flor Mini and I hopefully will wrap up this project soon and I can fly back home. ( covid makes weekends home a little dicey.. at best).  Sadly there is nowhere to take a picture that she’s not “working”!
> and then the Clio.  Done! Going to get one.  Verona.  Navy Blue or Midnight.  Wait there is no Navy or Midnight  Blue... . still thinking on color because I love Verona!
> 
> View attachment 4815367


Oh I do wish Verona came in Navy or Midnight Blue...


----------



## BittyMonkey

I'm having trouble deciding between orange, dark gray, and the blue moon. I really like the dark green and gingerbread but they're not in stock. Help! I also like the idea of white but summer is almost over.

I have a lot of blue and purple, and I think I like prussian blue (not in stock) better than blue moon, unless someone here has it so I can see it.


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> Oh I do wish Verona came in Navy or Midnight Blue...


There used to be a dark blue verona. You could ask Marco to see he could get any.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ordered a dark green croc Clio. If he can't get that I'll go with burgundy. I'm thinking fall


----------



## ajamy

My straw midi Diva just arrived and I am so pleased with it.  A perfect size to carry on my shoulder, love the detail on this style, the metal grommets are backed with little circles of leather.
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I left the choice of lining to Marco and he picked yellow, I wouldn’t have thought of that but it goes really well with the burgundy leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> My straw midi Diva just arrived and I am so pleased with it.  A perfect size to carry on my shoulder, love the detail on this style, the metal grommets are backed with little circles of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816654
> 
> I left the choice of lining to Marco and he picked yellow, I wouldn’t have thought of that but it goes really well with the burgundy leather.


It's beautiful! And I'm glad that it arrived in time for August and the dog days of summer. What is the leather trim color? It looks like a purple-red. 

I love the way that Marco did the tassels on the midi-Diva. They are both fun and well-proportioned to the bag.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Just in case it helps anyone else, the bag I was thinking about next was a Dior 30 Montaigne. The Clio looks a lot like it, and is much less expensive - plus I can get the croc look I have been wanting. Designer croc is just prohibitively expensive for me. I just have a mental block to spending 3k+ on a bag.


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> It's beautiful! And I'm glad that it arrived in time for August and the dog days of summer. What is the leather trim color? It looks like a purple-red.
> 
> I love the way that Marco did the tassels on the midi-Diva. They are both fun and well-proportioned to the bag.


It’s Aquila Matte in burgundy.  You are right about the tassels, they are just right for the size.  The full-size Diva tassels would be too much.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> My straw midi Diva just arrived and I am so pleased with it.  A perfect size to carry on my shoulder, love the detail on this style, the metal grommets are backed with little circles of leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816654
> 
> I left the choice of lining to Marco and he picked yellow, I wouldn’t have thought of that but it goes really well with the burgundy leather.


I would like to see the lining.  It is always fun to see them as well as they bag.  It helps us make a decision when we are choosing linings. That is a great bag. I am sorry I did not jump on the straw bandwagon.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Have not shared this yet: Zhoe Legend, in space blue, orange, and hot pink nappa.  I also modified the strap attachment to be the Aura buckles rather than the clips and chains.  Apologies the lighting is not the best.


----------



## christinemliu

All the reveals are awesome! Cousins with the straw midi Diva; such an adorable style. And all of you who do the color-blocking...you're so talented!
My bag today (I took @tenKrat's suggestion and still switch out my bags even if they don't travel outside):
Juliet Midi in deerskin with a wide merinos strap
Every time I use her, I want another one!


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> It’s Aquila Matte in burgundy.  You are right about the tassels, they are just right for the size.  The full-size Diva tassels would be too much.


such beautiful leather! 

I have ordered a midi Diva in the purple goat, which I think will look similar to the Aquila Matte.


----------



## djfmn

Sickgrl13 said:


> Have not shared this yet: Zhoe Legend, in space blue, orange, and hot pink nappa.  I also modified the strap attachment to be the Aura buckles rather than the clips and chains.  Apologies the lighting is not the best.
> 
> View attachment 4816907


Wow and wow and wow. What an amazing color combination. I am always in awe of the beautiful colors you put together. Just stunning. I wish I had your imagination.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> I would like to see the lining.  It is always fun to see them as well as they bag.  It helps us make a decision when we are choosing linings. That is a great bag. I am sorry I did not jump on the straw bandwagon.


I did take a picture of the inside of the bag but the colours did not look anything like real life. I’ll try and take another in different light


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> such beautiful leather!
> 
> I have ordered a midi Diva in the purple goat, which I think will look similar to the Aquila Matte.


The goat will be perfect for midi Diva!


----------



## tenKrat

Zhoe with Mia handle in orange Africa regular tanned leather today


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> Do you guys think a croc Clio would be possible? What’s the leather?





TotinScience said:


> I can totally see it looking good in Croc!





djfmn said:


> I think a croc Clio would be stunning. I asked Marco about Croc for Clio and he said it would be amazing.


I immediately thought of Croc, too, for Clio. It would be fabulous, @BittyMonkey.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Have not shared this yet: Zhoe Legend, in space blue, orange, and hot pink nappa.  I also modified the strap attachment to be the Aura buckles rather than the clips and chains.  Apologies the lighting is not the best.
> 
> View attachment 4816907


I have heels that would match perfectly with this AWESOME Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> I have heels that would match perfectly with this AWESOME Zhoe Legend.


Ha! I have not even worn the new Fleuvogs I got earlier in the year..... Same goes for the new MM bags.  Working from home and maneuvering around the pandemic has really killed my style quotient.


----------



## BittyMonkey

tenKrat said:


> I immediately thought of Croc, too, for Clio. It would be fabulous, @BittyMonkey.


If you can wait 2 months, I'll be posting a pic.


----------



## tenKrat

@Sickgrl13 
My shoes and your bag, ha!


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> I would like to see the lining.  It is always fun to see them as well as they bag.  It helps us make a decision when we are choosing linings. That is a great bag. I am sorry I did not jump on the straw bandwagon.


these colours are very close to the real thing.  The yellow lining is a warm, gold tinged yellow


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> these colours are very close to the real thing.  The yellow lining is a warm, gold tinged yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818826


NICE.  Thank you.


----------



## LuvNLux

ajamy said:


> these colours are very close to the real thing.  The yellow lining is a warm, gold tinged yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818826


Oh my!  I love this!  Perfection!


----------



## christinemliu

Ohhh! Big news: 20% weekend promo. I just got an e-mail!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh! Big news: 20% weekend promo. I just got an e-mail!


*End of Summer Sale 20% off*.


----------



## LuvNLux




----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> @anneclaire127
> Grande Mia vs. Mia
> View attachment 4609476
> 
> 
> Grande Mia is a medium size bag. It has about the same capacity as the Zhoe. Mia is a mini bag.



Looking back through the posts about the Mia thinking about the sale this weekend.  Am I correct that the crossbody rings and straps are customizations?  They don't come standard on the Mia?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Please help me think about this sale this weekend.  I love Marco's medium-sized structured bags.  I like to carry crossbody, not by hand, in the crook of my arm, or under my arm chicken-wing style.  I have several beautiful Zhoes.  I have an Aurora.  I'm eyeing a Grande Mia. 

I think what doesn't resonate with me about the Aura and the Clio are the big hardware statements on the front.  I'm also not a fan of that accordion thing Zhoe Legend does -- I'm more a one-compartment kind of person when it comes to organization.

Are there other MM styles I should be considering given my aesthetic preferences?  Or should I just continue my Zhoe collection because that style is realistically the best fit?


----------



## Kylacove

Modena midi crossbody version might work. It is 1 compartment and I can fit makeup bag, thin wallet, pouch with notebook and pens, and brush in it. Added external pocket for phone and keys.


----------



## lenie

Claudia Herzog said:


> Please help me think about this sale this weekend.  I love Marco's medium-sized structured bags.  I like to carry crossbody, not by hand, in the crook of my arm, or under my arm chicken-wing style.  I have several beautiful Zhoes.  I have an Aurora.  I'm eyeing a Grande Mia.
> 
> I think what doesn't resonate with me about the Aura and the Clio are the big hardware statements on the front.  I'm also not a fan of that accordion thing Zhoe Legend does -- I'm more a one-compartment kind of person when it comes to organization.
> 
> Are there other MM styles I should be considering given my aesthetic preferences?  Or should I just continue my Zhoe collection because that style is realistically the best fit?



I’m strongly considering the Grande Penelope Messenger. I don’t like the accordion compartments on the Zhoe Legend either. The GPM has some organization with the three compartments but the main section is just one compartment. I also like the clean lines of the GPM.


----------



## orchidmyst

Claudia Herzog said:


> Please help me think about this sale this weekend.  I love Marco's medium-sized structured bags.  I like to carry crossbody, not by hand, in the crook of my arm, or under my arm chicken-wing style.  I have several beautiful Zhoes.  I have an Aurora.  I'm eyeing a Grande Mia.
> 
> I think what doesn't resonate with me about the Aura and the Clio are the big hardware statements on the front.  I'm also not a fan of that accordion thing Zhoe Legend does -- I'm more a one-compartment kind of person when it comes to organization.
> 
> Are there other MM styles I should be considering given my aesthetic preferences?  Or should I just continue my Zhoe collection because that style is realistically the best fit?


I like to carry crossbody too and always upgrade to the 1.2" wide strap.
The styles I recommend are Angelica, Theia Midi, Luna, Iride, Grande Mia, Juliet Midi, Victoria Midi (wings out), Aura, Little Minerva, Minerva Midi.


----------



## Cleda

Haven't used my Soulmate Midi in a long while. My handles are shortened with an adjustable strap drop (from 12 to 18 cm). I usually wear it at the shortest setting for hand/arm carry, and with the long strap for shoulder carry. Tried it with the handle at longest setting today for shoulder carry, skipped the long strap, and I love it this way!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Haven't used my Soulmate Midi in a long while. My handles are shortened with an adjustable strap drop (from 12 to 18 cm). I usually wear it at the shortest setting for hand/arm carry, and with the long strap for shoulder carry. Tried it with the handle at longest setting today for shoulder carry, skipped the long strap, and I love it this way!
> View attachment 4819353


Beautiful leather!


----------



## tenKrat

ajamy said:


> these colours are very close to the real thing.  The yellow lining is a warm, gold tinged yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818826


The yellow lining is #2 of my top three lining colors. (Tortilla shot to #1 recently, and #3 is orange.) The yellow lining and burgundy leather make an excellent pair. Don’t you just love MM’s straw? Who knew straw could feel soft?


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> Have not shared this yet: Zhoe Legend, in space blue, orange, and hot pink nappa.  I also modified the strap attachment to be the Aura buckles rather than the clips and chains.  Apologies the lighting is not the best.
> 
> View attachment 4816907


@Sickgrl13 I’m curious...what lining color did you choose? (If it was me, I might have chosen apple green lining just to pleasantly shock myself every time I opened my bag. )


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> Looking back through the posts about the Mia thinking about the sale this weekend.  Am I correct that the crossbody rings and straps are customizations?  They don't come standard on the Mia?


A removable, adjustable messenger strap comes standard with the Mia as well as the Grande Mia.


----------



## tenKrat

Claudia Herzog said:


> Please help me think about this sale this weekend.  I love Marco's medium-sized structured bags.  I like to carry crossbody, not by hand, in the crook of my arm, or under my arm chicken-wing style.  I have several beautiful Zhoes.  I have an Aurora.  I'm eyeing a Grande Mia.
> 
> I think what doesn't resonate with me about the Aura and the Clio are the big hardware statements on the front.  I'm also not a fan of that accordion thing Zhoe Legend does -- I'm more a one-compartment kind of person when it comes to organization.
> 
> Are there other MM styles I should be considering given my aesthetic preferences?  Or should I just continue my Zhoe collection because that style is realistically the best fit?


You might like to branch out and try the Grande Mia since you have several Zhoes. She’s a little taller and definitely a medium size. She carries well as a crossbody bag.

The Modena Midi makes a nice medium size crossbody bag, too. I suggest the version with the shorter handles. Or, since you don’t carry by hand, then you can request not to have any handles and just have the long messenger strap for a nice, clean line to your bag. Also, since you like to carry your bag close to your underarm, you can also request a shorter shoulder strap.

As an added option on the Modena Midi, the exterior open back pocket is very handy for storing your mobile phone or other small frequently reached for items.


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> @Sickgrl13 I’m curious...what lining color did you choose? (If it was me, I might have chosen apple green lining just to pleasantly shock myself every time I opened my bag. )


I went with orange.  It contrasts nicely with the hot pink interior leather parts and keeps the color theme going.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> The yellow lining is #2 of my top three lining colors. (Tortilla shot to #1 recently, and #3 is orange.) The yellow lining and burgundy leather make an excellent pair. Don’t you just love MM’s straw? Who knew straw could feel soft?


yes, it is soft and supple so the bag gathers beautifully.  Ive carried it for two days now and just love it to bits.


----------



## dignatius

Has anyone received a Bordeaux Croco bag that you can post a pic of?  I've looked at the swatch on the MM site but it always helps to see the leather on a finished bag...  I'm concerned that it may look really dark IRL.


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> Haven't used my Soulmate Midi in a long while. My handles are shortened with an adjustable strap drop (from 12 to 18 cm). I usually wear it at the shortest setting for hand/arm carry, and with the long strap for shoulder carry. Tried it with the handle at longest setting today for shoulder carry, skipped the long strap, and I love it this way!
> View attachment 4819353


What's the leather and color? I love that color BTW!


----------



## anabg

#botd. I have had this bag for 5 years, I think.  Green apple is such a great color for summer.  Really thinking of a Clio in Pompei for the end of summer sale. I love the buckle. I missed last weekend's sale. I was away. I think with the 20% the bag is actually cheaper than it was last weekend by a few euros.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Haven't used my Soulmate Midi in a long while. My handles are shortened with an adjustable strap drop (from 12 to 18 cm). I usually wear it at the shortest setting for hand/arm carry, and with the long strap for shoulder carry. Tried it with the handle at longest setting today for shoulder carry, skipped the long strap, and I love it this way!
> View attachment 4819353


What gorgeous color is that? That is a beauty. I also like the shortened straps.


----------



## tuowei

anabg said:


> #botd. I have had this bag for 5 years, I think.  Green apple is such a great color for summer.  Really thinking of a Clio in Pompei for the end of summer sale. I love the buckle. I missed last weekend's sale. I was away. I think with the 20% the bag is actually cheaper than it was last weekend by a few euros.
> 
> View attachment 4819816


Oh that color!! I am sorely tempted to email Marco to see if he has any left and I dont even know what bag I'd use it on


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Please help me think about this sale this weekend.  I love Marco's medium-sized structured bags.  I like to carry crossbody, not by hand, in the crook of my arm, or under my arm chicken-wing style.  I have several beautiful Zhoes.  I have an Aurora.  I'm eyeing a Grande Mia.
> 
> I think what doesn't resonate with me about the Aura and the Clio are the big hardware statements on the front.  I'm also not a fan of that accordion thing Zhoe Legend does -- I'm more a one-compartment kind of person when it comes to organization.
> 
> Are there other MM styles I should be considering given my aesthetic preferences?  Or should I just continue my Zhoe collection because that style is realistically the best fit?


I certainly recommend the Grande Mia. Also little Muse and little Athena.


----------



## dramaprincess713

A bit delayed, but mod-shots with my full-size Selene in deep blue Africa. It’s big, but I don’t feel like it’s overwhelming (unless I’m being delusional?  Let me know!), which I was a tad bit concerned about. For reference, I’m 5’2”.


----------



## anabg

QUOTE="tuowei, post: 33991046, member: 259707"]
Oh that color!! I am sorely tempted to email Marco to see if he has any left and I dont even know what bag I'd use it on
[/QUOTE]
I bought this bag in 2015. I can't remember how long this color was available, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## lenie

dramaprincess713 said:


> A bit delayed, but mod-shots with my full-size Selene in deep blue Africa. It’s big, but I don’t feel like it’s overwhelming (unless I’m being delusional?  Let me know!), which I was a tad bit concerned about. For reference, I’m 5’2”.
> 
> View attachment 4820488
> 
> View attachment 4820490
> 
> View attachment 4820492


I’m also 5’2.5” and have the full size Selene in Lead Africa, yellow Nappa, dark brown Vachetta, and black( limited leather and can’t remember the name). I don’t think it’s too big at all and still looks great when it’s cinched. The deep blue Africa is gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> Haven't used my Soulmate Midi in a long while. My handles are shortened with an adjustable strap drop (from 12 to 18 cm). I usually wear it at the shortest setting for hand/arm carry, and with the long strap for shoulder carry. Tried it with the handle at longest setting today for shoulder carry, skipped the long strap, and I love it this way!
> View attachment 4819353





samfalstaff said:


> What's the leather and color? I love that color BTW!


Is it black cherry nappa?? It is gorgeous.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Is it black cherry nappa?? It is gorgeous.


It seems too textured to be a nappa.


----------



## Fancyfree

lenie said:


> I’m also 5’2.5” and have the full size Selene in Lead Africa, yellow Nappa, dark brown Vachetta, and black( limited leather and can’t remember the name). I don’t think it’s too big at all and still looks great when it’s cinched. The deep blue Africa is gorgeous!


I'd love a full sized Selene in Vachetta, but have asumed it would be too heavy a leather for such a large bag. 
Can you please tell me how your vachetta Selene weighs? 
(Tip: weigh yourself with and without the bag )


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> A bit delayed, but mod-shots with my full-size Selene in deep blue Africa. It’s big, but I don’t feel like it’s overwhelming (unless I’m being delusional?  Let me know!), which I was a tad bit concerned about. For reference, I’m 5’2”.
> 
> View attachment 4820488
> 
> View attachment 4820490
> 
> View attachment 4820492


I think this size looks great on you. And I love that color. I have actually found the midi size Selene to be a bit small for me in terms of what I like to carry in a tote bag, so I think you chose the right size given what you like to carry with you.


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> What's the leather and color? I love that color BTW!





Kimbashop said:


> What gorgeous color is that? That is a beauty. I also like the shortened straps.





tenKrat said:


> Is it black cherry nappa?? It is gorgeous.



It's Port Merinos. I get often get compliments on the colour when I carry this. It's a lovely deep red and Merinos is so soft and drapey.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> It's Port Merinos. I get often get compliments on the colour when I carry this. It's a lovely deep red and Merinos is so soft and drapey.


I thought that looked like Port. My very first MM was a port merinos soulmate midi.


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> It seems too textured to be a nappa.


Ah, yes...now I see (after much squinting)! Not nappa.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I thought that looked like Port. My very first MM was a port merinos soulmate midi.


And one of my first mm bags was port merinos.  It is a great color and leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> It's Port Merinos. I get often get compliments on the colour when I carry this. It's a lovely deep red and Merinos is so soft and drapey.


Thanks!


----------



## dramaprincess713

lenie said:


> I’m also 5’2.5” and have the full size Selene in Lead Africa, yellow Nappa, dark brown Vachetta, and black( limited leather and can’t remember the name). I don’t think it’s too big at all and still looks great when it’s cinched. The deep blue Africa is gorgeous!


Yes, I love that it doesn’t look too big, but can also be cinched for a different look! And I’m so loving the deep blue Africa! On another note, how awesome that you have so many wonderful Selene. I feel like you must have the most amazing bag collection! 



Kimbashop said:


> I think this size looks great on you. And I love that color. I have actually found the midi size Selene to be a bit small for me in terms of what I like to carry in a tote bag, so I think you chose the right size given what you like to carry with you.


Thanks! The regular size was definitely the right call! It’s like my beloved Neverfull GM, but for those days when big logos won’t do and beautiful leather is a must!


----------



## bonniekir

I agree with tenkrat, the strawbags are so soft and seems to be hardy too.. wish I got a few more!


----------



## carterazo

B


bonniekir said:


> I agree with tenkrat, the strawbags are so soft and seems to be hardy too.. wish I got a few more!
> View attachment 4821008


Beautiful straw bags.  So good to see you around, dear Bon!


----------



## southernbelle43

bonniekir said:


> I agree with tenkrat, the strawbags are so soft and seems to be hardy too.. wish I got a few more!
> View attachment 4821008


These are great. I wish I had bought ONE, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Classic and chic.  Not that I have anywhere to go to wear it except the grocery, lol. But it brings me joy. 
River blue vacchetta Zhoe, with outside pocket, fuchia lining.


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> yellow_tulip I took some Star pics! Haven’t even taken the tag off since I was waiting for the bag insert, which arrived yesterday.
> Love this bag and can’t wait to wear it. The leather it’s so thick and lush and it fits a lot.
> Snapped these pics before heading for a walk. Sorry for the attire
> 
> View attachment 4802849
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802851
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802852
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802853
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802854


@girliegirl I hope you don’t mind but I totally copied you...just put an order through and I can’t wait!!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Many thanks to the folks who offered advice about my order for the End of Summer Sale.  I wimped out and ordered a tried and true Zhoe.

I am sorely tempted by the Grande Mia, though.  Perhaps one will show up on the BST in the future and I will be able to try it when the financial stakes are lower.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Many thanks to the folks who offered advice about my order for the End of Summer Sale.  I wimped out and ordered a tried and true Zhoe.
> 
> I am sorely tempted by the Grande Mia, though.  Perhaps one will show up on the BST in the future and I will be able to try it when the financial stakes are lower.


I never consider ordering a Zhoe wimping out it is one of my all time favorite MM styles. I have 6 of them different sizes and love all of them. I have 2 mini Zhoe 3 regular Zhoes and one Zhoe Legend. The orange nappa Zhoe was my 3 MM purchase in 2014 and it has turned out to be one of my favorites. My last one I ordered a platinum mini Zhoe with a Mia handle such a great bag. I read with interest that a number of ladies did not like the 3 pockets on the Zhoe Legend. I love having the 3 pockets in the Legend it keeps me so organized. I use the front pocket for my phone the main compartment for most of my stuff and the back slim pocket I keep my pencil pouch.


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> Many thanks to the folks who offered advice about my order for the End of Summer Sale.  I wimped out and ordered a tried and true Zhoe.
> 
> I am sorely tempted by the Grande Mia, though.  Perhaps one will show up on the BST in the future and I will be able to try it when the financial stakes are lower.



So, what color and leather are you getting?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## girliegirl

yellow_tulip said:


> @girliegirl I hope you don’t mind but I totally copied you...just put an order through and I can’t wait!!!


Not at all! I’m happy you were motivated to buy one! Share pics when you get it.


----------



## yellow_tulip

girliegirl said:


> Not at all! I’m happy you were motivated to buy one! Share pics when you get it.


Will do! You’re photos sold it for me.


----------



## djfmn

My midi Modena in bordeaux verona showed out of customs yesterday and it arrived at noon today. I love Midi Modena it is the perfect size for me and the verona leather is amazing. I am so pleased I ordered a Clio in Sandstone verona. I love verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love verona.


YES!! Cute bag.  The Modena midi is a great size and style.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My midi Modena in bordeaux verona showed out of customs yesterday and it arrived at noon today. I love Midi Modena it is the perfect size for me and the verona leather is amazing. I am so pleased I ordered a Clio in Sandstone verona. I love verona.
> 
> View attachment 4822894
> View attachment 4822895
> View attachment 4822896


Bordeaux Verona Twins! Your bag is beautiful.


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD - my beloved tank of a bag


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - my beloved tank of a bag
> 
> View attachment 4822958


Oh my gosh. One of my favorite bags of all time.  It almost makes me wish I was still working so I could carry a bag like that. (NOT!)


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> My midi Modena in bordeaux verona showed out of customs yesterday and it arrived at noon today. I love Midi Modena it is the perfect size for me and the verona leather is amazing. I am so pleased I ordered a Clio in Sandstone verona. I love verona.
> 
> View attachment 4822894
> View attachment 4822895
> View attachment 4822896


Is that gunmetal or silver hardware? This leather looks amazing!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

carterazo said:


> So, what color and leather are you getting?  Inquiring minds want to know.



I ordered a Zhoe in Persian Green Metallic with dark blue lining and silver hardware.  The same combination would have been stunning as a Grande Mia.  Maybe I should have taken the chance and tried it in the Grande Mia.  But the Zhoe shape and top zip and minimal hardware just works so well for me that I couldn't make myself deviate from what I already know and love.  I believe it will turn out as a jewel of a Zhoe.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> Is that gunmetal or silver hardware? This leather looks amazing!


It is dark gunmetal hardware. The light was not that great because of stormy overcast weather. I will try and take some more photos in better light.


----------



## bonniekir

djfmn said:


> My midi Modena in bordeaux verona showed out of customs yesterday and it arrived at noon today. I love Midi Modena it is the perfect size for me and the verona leather is amazing. I am so pleased I ordered a Clio in Sandstone verona. I love verona.
> 
> View attachment 4822894
> View attachment 4822895
> View attachment 4822896



Congratulations  with this lovely bag! Yes, The Verona is great!


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> Gorgeous! absolutely classic and chic. I gasped when I saw your photo. I love Marco's black Nappa and it looks absolutely perfect with that classic gold hardware and with the style of this bag. I remember when you were trying to decide between Pompei leather and Nappa. I think the Nappa makes this bag look so classic, even while the style of the bag is modern . I hope that you like your decision! Mod shots welcome!



It’s taken a month and a half, but I finally took a couple of mod shots! My mom asked for pics of a dress, and I actually remembered to put on my  bag when I took the pics.

I still absolutely love this bag. The black nappa is lovely, and the design is perfect for me!

I’m also throwing in a bonus shot of my blue Africa Phoebe in action. My only regret with this one is not also ordering one in lead Africa. It is such a hardy and unique leather!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I have been ordered by my physical therapist to try to stay mobile - maybe take walks, as an example, in order to aid in the healing of my knee (which I dislocated in mid-June). I did not want to carry my current daily work bag (a new Selene Midi Zip in Purple Africa, which I should take some pictures of to share!), so I grabbed my Purple Africa Phoebe instead. The perfect size to fit just my key pouch and my cell phone.

I asked our cute pup Terra to pose for a mod shot.


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> I have been ordered by my physical therapist to try to stay mobile - maybe take walks, as an example, in order to aid in the healing of my knee (which I dislocated in mid-June). I did not want to carry my current daily work bag (a new Selene Midi Zip in Purple Africa, which I should take some pictures of to share!), so I grabbed my Purple Africa Phoebe instead. The perfect size to fit just my key pouch and my cell phone.
> 
> I asked our cute pup Terra to pose for a mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 4826152


Cute bag. I have a purple Africa P messenger that I love!


----------



## LuvNLux

ohmisseevee said:


> I have been ordered by my physical therapist to try to stay mobile - maybe take walks, as an example, in order to aid in the healing of my knee (which I dislocated in mid-June). I did not want to carry my current daily work bag (a new Selene Midi Zip in Purple Africa, which I should take some pictures of to share!), so I grabbed my Purple Africa Phoebe instead. The perfect size to fit just my key pouch and my cell phone.
> 
> I asked our cute pup Terra to pose for a mod shot.
> 
> View attachment 4826152


Phoebe is such a cute useful little bag!  I can never decide if I like Flora or Phoebe better, it changes from day to day.


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> It’s taken a month and a half, but I finally took a couple of mod shots! My mom asked for pics of a dress, and I actually remembered to put on my  bag when I took the pics.
> 
> I still absolutely love this bag. The black nappa is lovely, and the design is perfect for me!
> 
> I’m also throwing in a bonus shot of my blue Africa Phoebe in action. My only regret with this one is not also ordering one in lead Africa. It is such a hardy and unique leather!
> View attachment 4825522
> View attachment 4825525
> View attachment 4825539


Thank you for the lovely pictures. the bag looks great with your dress. I really love the look of the Nappa; it has a soft look about it which complements the sharp lines of the bag.


----------



## ajamy

My current three most carried bags all  in a row this morning


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> My current three most carried bags all  in a row this morning
> View attachment 4827307


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

ajamy said:


> My current three most carried bags all  in a row this morning
> View attachment 4827307


Nice!  What color & leather & style is the middle bag?


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies who got some of the newer metallics (not Africas) - how is the wear on those? Are they maintaining the color pretty well or does it rub off a bit?


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ladies who got some of the newer metallics (not Africas) - how is the wear on those? Are they maintaining the color pretty well or does it rub off a bit?


I received a wisteria metallic Little Diana but then covid arrived so I have not had much chance to use it. I probably used it all of two times so not sure how it is going to wear.


----------



## Sickgrl13

TotinScience said:


> Ladies who got some of the newer metallics (not Africas) - how is the wear on those? Are they maintaining the color pretty well or does it rub off a bit?





TotinScience said:


> Ladies who got some of the newer metallics (not Africas) - how is the wear on those? Are they maintaining the color pretty well or does it rub off a bit?


This is a Phoebe in dark blue metallic I got new from the BST about 10-12 months ago. The color is intact but I do have a lot of edge smoothing on all four corners as I wear it exclusively crossbody style.  To be fair, this bag has gotten a lot of use (2-3 times/week), especially the last four months, and I am not careful with it.   It is my errand bag and I do take it to the gym so it has taken a lot of flinging around.  Apologies for the dark pic, a thunderstorm just rolled in.


----------



## Kylacove

My metallic bags are doing fine, but the flora I use inside my bigger bag is showing wear. I wouldn't recommend using metallic for a SLG.


----------



## ajamy

LuvNLux said:


> Nice!  What color & leather & style is the middle bag?


It is a midi Muse in orange tuscania.  I love the tuscania leather, wish Marco would get some more colours.


----------



## dignatius

ajamy said:


> It is a midi Muse in orange tuscania.  I love the tuscania leather, wish Marco would get some more colours.



I've heard that Tuscania can be a little delicate, similar to Balenciaga's Agneau leathers.  My old Bal bags seemed to show wear on the bottom corners pretty quickly, but I believe that Tuscania is calfskin rather than lambskin so it could be tougher.  Have you noticed any wear on your Midi Muse?


----------



## ajamy

dignatius said:


> I've heard that Tuscania can be a little delicate, similar to Balenciaga's Agneau leathers.  My old Bal bags seemed to show wear on the bottom corners pretty quickly, but I believe that Tuscania is calfskin rather than lambskin so it could be tougher.  Have you noticed any wear on your Midi Muse?
> 
> Not really,  just very slightly dulled on the corners.  As it already has a distressed finish, I find a regular treatment with leather cream restores   it.  It stands up to getting wet, I had to go out in heavy rain today and you wouldn’t know now.


----------



## TotinScience

Can confirm about Tuscania - I once got into a very long pouring rain with a Tuscania bag and it did extremely well.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Can confirm about Tuscania - I once got into a very long pouring rain with a Tuscania bag and it did extremely well.


Good to know because it LOOKS so fragile, lol.


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> My current three most carried bags all  in a row this morning
> View attachment 4827307



Beautiful!  I need to pull out my Daphne!  Twins!


----------



## meeh16

anyone have a bag in croc leather - did it soften overtime?

I have a Sabrina and the handle is so stiff that it hurts my shoulder each time I carry it using the arm hole.

I am second guessing whether I should have ordered the midi size instead of the regular one
TIA


----------



## Fancyfree

meeh16 said:


> anyone have a bag in croc leather - did it soften overtime?
> 
> I have a Sabrina and the handle is so stiff that it hurts my shoulder each time I carry it using the arm hole.
> 
> I am second guessing whether I should have ordered the midi size instead of the regular one
> TIA


Hmmm... I believe all leather can be softened, for instance by greacing the raw side and repetitive bending of the leather. But I suspect it would severely damage the Croc surface.

I imagine a Croc Sabrina, whether Regular or Midi, would be more comfortable to be hand held.


For shoulder carry ("arm through hole") or on a messenger strap with flaps down, I think you would need a far softer leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

Second day of teaching on campus, and I finally get to use my Modena (and yes, I do get to teach in summer sandals!). I have missed this bag. I pulled it out of its dustbag and was hit with that wonderful leather aroma that accompanies all of Marco's bags. This is the regular size, and it fits everything I need. Although this is a bathroom shot, the second photo is in portrait mode, which shows off the Nappa leather quite nicely.


----------



## Kimbashop

I carried this beauty later ... She is developing a nice patina.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> Second day of teaching on campus, and I finally get to use my Modena (and yes, I do get to teach in summer sandals!). I have missed this bag. I pulled it out of its dustbag and was hit with that wonderful leather aroma that accompanies all of Marco's bags. This is the regular size, and it fits everything I need. Although this is a bathroom shot, the second photo is in portrait mode, which shows off the Nappa leather quite nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4830596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830598


You and your bag look great. The Modena is a wonderful bag for work! My sister has it and uses it all the time.
(For my needs it is too small unfortunately.)


----------



## Kimbashop

Ludmilla said:


> You and your bag look great. The Modena is a wonderful bag for work! My sister has it and uses it all the time.
> (For my needs it is too small unfortunately.)


Admittedly, I use larger totes for larger days LOL. Otherwise, Modena has been my go-to.


----------



## tenKrat

Speaking of patina, here’s my Aura in dark taupe vacchetta. She has a nice slight gloss, although she looks quite shiny in the pic due to the skylight in the room. My Friday outfit:


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Second day of teaching on campus, and I finally get to use my Modena (and yes, I do get to teach in summer sandals!). I have missed this bag. I pulled it out of its dustbag and was hit with that wonderful leather aroma that accompanies all of Marco's bags. This is the regular size, and it fits everything I need. Although this is a bathroom shot, the second photo is in portrait mode, which shows off the Nappa leather quite nicely.
> 
> View attachment 4830596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830598


Yay! Some mod shots!  
I have the little sister to your bag in black Fiore. The Modena is a wonderful bag.


----------



## tenKrat

AliceWondered said:


> It’s taken a month and a half, but I finally took a couple of mod shots! My mom asked for pics of a dress, and I actually remembered to put on my  bag when I took the pics.
> 
> I still absolutely love this bag. The black nappa is lovely, and the design is perfect for me!
> 
> I’m also throwing in a bonus shot of my blue Africa Phoebe in action. My only regret with this one is not also ordering one in lead Africa. It is such a hardy and unique leather!
> View attachment 4825522
> View attachment 4825525
> View attachment 4825539


Thank you for the mod shots with your beautiful Aurora.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> Admittedly, I use larger totes for larger days LOL. Otherwise, Modena has been my go-to.


I carry too much stuff.  And I cannot manage to downsize.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I carried this beauty later ... She is developing a nice patina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830615


Gorgeous. I love red bags. I find red bags are a great neutral and go with lots of things. At least that is my opinion and I am sticking with it!!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Admittedly, I use larger totes for larger days LOL. Otherwise, Modena has been my go-to.


You and the bag look great. Wonderful modshot. I also love the size of my midi Modena it is the perfect size for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Speaking of patina, here’s my Aura in dark taupe vacchetta. She has a nice slight gloss, although she looks quite shiny in the pic due to the skylight in the room. My Friday outfit:
> View attachment 4831348


I love the dark taupe vacchetta; I have a Daphne in it and it is such a beautiful neutral. It looks great on the Aura. And I love your whole outfit.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous. I love red bags. I find red bags are a great neutral and go with lots of things. At least that is my opinion and I am sticking with it!!


I feel the same way. It is a color that works with any number of colors.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> You and the bag look great. Wonderful modshot. I also love the size of my midi Modena it is the perfect size for me.


Thanks! I think the Modena may be at the top of my list of fave MM bags. Although little Val is a close second. I have used that bag constantly.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Kylacove said:


> My metallic bags are doing fine, but the flora I use inside my bigger bag is showing wear. I wouldn't recommend using metallic for a SLG.



I will be curious to see if this happens to me, too.  For the past five months, I've been handling my Little Penelope in teal diamond on a daily basis (it's become my card and cash holder when it became clear my continental wallet is beautiful but just too heavy), and just today I was admiring how the leather is still holding up like new.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

meeh16 said:


> anyone have a bag in croc leather - did it soften overtime?
> 
> I have a Sabrina and the handle is so stiff that it hurts my shoulder each time I carry it using the arm hole.
> 
> I am second guessing whether I should have ordered the midi size instead of the regular one
> TIA



I've had a croco Zhoe for more than three years now, and it's not gotten excessively soft.  I would prioritize croco for a structured bag.


----------



## djfmn

I saw this on the Massaccesi website today in his blog.
Customer images on social media are really important to spread the word for small brands like Massaccesi.
I am not really good at taking modshots but I think I am going to take one and post it on Instagram.
The reason this is not on their FB page is I believe recently FB will not allow any competitions or promotions like this posted on FB.


----------



## ajamy

I have just got my shipping confirmation from Marco that my order in the sorrento goat skin is on its way! It should be here by end of next week.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am receiving a white box from Italy tomorrow (According to UPS!). Pictures to come ....


----------



## smile10281

Me 3! I’m expecting a grande Penelope messenger.

Looking forward to seeing your pictures, @ajamy and @Kimbashop!


----------



## lenie

smile10281 said:


> Me 3! I’m expecting a grande Penelope messenger.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your pictures, @ajamy and @Kimbashop!


I can’t wait to see your new bag. I ordered the Grande Penelope Messenger in natural Cuoio. Would love to get your thoughts on how much this bag holds.


----------



## smile10281

lenie said:


> I can’t wait to see your new bag. I ordered the Grande Penelope Messenger in natural Cuoio. Would love to get your thoughts on how much this bag holds.


Thanks, @lenie! I’d love to see yours, too. I’ve been really curious about this style and will let you know my thoughts/share pics.


----------



## lenie

smile10281 said:


> Thanks, @lenie! I’d love to see yours, too. I’ve been really curious about this style and will let you know my thoughts/share pics.


I just ordered mine at the last sale so it probably won’t be coming for another 6 weeks. I’ll post pics when I get it.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I recently made the tough decision to list a few of my bags on the BST group. A couple of them will be going to new homes shortly. Part of me feels a little sad because the bags are beautiful, but I do legitimately want them to go to new homes where they will be used!

I am torn about whether to let go of my Purple Africa Aurora. It is SUCH a gorgeous bag but I can't bear to part with it, even though I have only used it once since getting it.


----------



## bonniekir

lenie said:


> I can’t wait to see your new bag. I ordered the Grande Penelope Messenger in natural Cuoio. Would love to get your thoughts on how much this bag holds.


I recieved my Grande this week , will post some comparison pics later today!


----------



## smile10281

ohmisseevee said:


> I recently made the tough decision to list a few of my bags on the BST group. A couple of them will be going to new homes shortly. Part of me feels a little sad because the bags are beautiful, but I do legitimately want them to go to new homes where they will be used!
> 
> I am torn about whether to let go of my Purple Africa Aurora. It is SUCH a gorgeous bag but I can't bear to part with it, even though I have only used it once since getting it.


Sorry to hear this. It sounds like you might regret letting go of your Aurora - were you considering selling it bc you hadn’t used it very much? Maybe you could hold onto it and defer the decision to sell it? Especially if that leather is no longer available..


----------



## Greenredapple

ohmisseevee said:


> I recently made the tough decision to list a few of my bags on the BST group. A couple of them will be going to new homes shortly. Part of me feels a little sad because the bags are beautiful, but I do legitimately want them to go to new homes where they will be used!
> 
> I am torn about whether to let go of my Purple Africa Aurora. It is SUCH a gorgeous bag but I can't bear to part with it, even though I have only used it once since getting it.



Maybe it's a sign that you are not ready to part with your africa Aurora?

Similarly I am thinking of letting go of my  crimson red little Valerie. My regret regarding the bag stems from the gold hardware. It clashes with the vibrant crimson red in a way that I don't like...

If I do plan to let the bag go, I will choose silver hardware next time with a neutral colour in verona leather, either in dark taupe or black. I would have considered dark red fiore, but red is not an option right now since I already have two red bags with silver hardware.


----------



## bonniekir

Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey


----------



## smile10281

bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
> My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
> Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey
> View attachment 4838044
> View attachment 4838045
> View attachment 4838046
> View attachment 4838047
> View attachment 4838048
> View attachment 4838049


Thanks so much for these pictures - the comparisons are really helpful, especially the one with your Victoria.  I’m surprised that the dimensions of these 2 are similar. This makes me more excited for this bag! 

I love the color and leather you chose for your grande. That black cherry nappa is beautiful!


----------



## bonniekir

smile10281 said:


> Thanks so much for these pictures - the comparisons are really helpful, especially the one with your Victoria.  I’m surprised that the dimensions of these 2 are similar. This makes me more excited for this bag!
> 
> I love the color and leather you chose for your grande. That black cherry nappa is beautiful!


Thank you! Yes, I was surprised as well! Of course it wont hold the same with the 3 compartments and it is not as deep, but that the size is so like the Victoria sort of baffled me.. in a good way!


----------



## lenie

bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
> My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
> Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey
> View attachment 4838044
> View attachment 4838045
> View attachment 4838046
> View attachment 4838047
> View attachment 4838048
> View attachment 4838049


Thank you for the pics. It helps to see it next to other bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
> My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
> Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey
> View attachment 4838044
> View attachment 4838045
> View attachment 4838046
> View attachment 4838047
> View attachment 4838048
> View attachment 4838049


Thanks for these pictures. Very helpful. And that black cherry Nappa is luscious! I have one bag in Marco's Nappa and it has practically made me a convert. It is a gorgeous, tough, lustrous choice with just enough structure and give.


----------



## ohmisseevee

smile10281 said:


> Sorry to hear this. It sounds like you might regret letting go of your Aurora - were you considering selling it bc you hadn’t used it very much? Maybe you could hold onto it and defer the decision to sell it? Especially if that leather is no longer available..





Greenredapple said:


> Maybe it's a sign that you are not ready to part with your africa Aurora?
> 
> Similarly I am thinking of letting go of my  crimson red little Valerie. My regret regarding the bag stems from the gold hardware. It clashes with the vibrant crimson red in a way that I don't like...
> 
> If I do plan to let the bag go, I will choose silver hardware next time with a neutral colour in verona leather, either in dark taupe or black. I would have considered dark red fiore, but red is not an option right now since I already have two red bags with silver hardware.



The lack of use is definitely the biggest factor, and I am also trying to (in general) downsize my belongings, as my boyfriend and I are hoping to move in together this year. Between the two of us we just have a bunch of stuff, so I would like to at least get rid of what I don't need before I start asking him to make room! 

I think for now it won't hurt to hold onto it. Now that I have gotten over my initial newbie's enthusiasm for MM and we are in the middle of a pandemic in the United States (making general travel and socializing ill advised) , I am also trying to be more discerning about my spending but also noticing that my bag usage has changed significantly since last year. 

I did think the Aurora was too small last year but I have been carrying a Phoebe and Penelope Messenger for the past week and both have been sufficient, so maybe now i won't need a large bag like I thought I did?


----------



## ohmisseevee

bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
> My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
> Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey
> View attachment 4838044
> View attachment 4838045
> View attachment 4838046
> View attachment 4838047
> View attachment 4838048
> View attachment 4838049


Thank you for sharing the comparison shots! The Penelope Messenger Grande is so much larger than I expected but I love the extra structure that Marco has added to it... I suspect that if it had been available when I had purchased my Penelope Messenger in Grey Flor, I would have requested this instead!


----------



## LuvNLux

bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.
> My initial thought was that the bag was much smaller than I had envisioned.. until I compared it to my regular sized Victoria .. lol.. I chose the Grande in the Napa.. a bit unusual choise for me, but I got some bags yrs back in the Napa, andI really like how soft the leather age and how hardy the leather is. My bag is made in Black Cherry napa.
> Compared with the reg Penny messenger, then together with the Phoebe .. lastly with my now a bit worn Victoria in Aquila Grey
> View attachment 4838044
> View attachment 4838045
> View attachment 4838046
> View attachment 4838047
> View attachment 4838048
> View attachment 4838049


Thanks for the size comparison shots.  This is so helpful.  Nice collection of beautiful leathers! Beautiful Black Cherry Nappa has always been on my radar.  Love the Phoebe!  I would never have thought of ordering Croco in a Phoebe!  What a good idea to be able to experience that leather in a small bag!  Has the leather softened up somewhat with use?  My Mia is still very structured.


----------



## Kimbashop

Preview...


----------



## LuvNLux

Kimbashop said:


> Preview...
> 
> View attachment 4838436


Ohhhh.......is that the Purple Sorrento goat leather?  More pics!  Please?


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I recently made the tough decision to list a few of my bags on the BST group. A couple of them will be going to new homes shortly. Part of me feels a little sad because the bags are beautiful, but I do legitimately want them to go to new homes where they will be used!
> 
> I am torn about whether to let go of my Purple Africa Aurora. It is SUCH a gorgeous bag but I can't bear to part with it, even though I have only used it once since getting it.


The purple Africa Aurora is a gorgeous bag. I love purple Africa and the Aurora is a great style. I have not used a lot of my new bags just not going anywhere at all where I can use a nice MM bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762


Beautiful! Yes, please post more photos. I'm very close to ordering something in goat leather from MM.


----------



## LuvNLux

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762


I just knew it!  Or at least I hoped it was our first peek at the goat leather in a real life bag!  Beautiful!  Such interesting texture.  Pretty color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762


I love the style, the color and the leather. Beautiful.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762



I'm sure it will shock you that I absolutely love that color!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Yes, please post more photos. I'm very close to ordering something in goat leather from MM.





LuvNLux said:


> I just knew it!  Or at least I hoped it was our first peek at the goat leather in a real life bag!  Beautiful!  Such interesting texture.  Pretty color.





southernbelle43 said:


> I love the style, the color and the leather. Beautiful.



thanks, all. Goat is one of my favorite leathers, although I will say that the leather smells, um, goaty. But that is all part of it. It is gorgeous. I’ll be sure to take more photos. This is my first bucket bag. I am glad I held out for Marco’s version. When I ordered the midi Diva, he described it as his “little masterpiece.” I agree.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I'm sure it will shock you that I absolutely love that color!


I thought of you, Jen! It is so pretty. It’s a reddish purple with just a bit of violet. Loving it. And it is a really good bucket size.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I thought of you, Jen! It is so pretty. It’s a reddish purple with just a bit of violet. Loving it. And it is a really good bucket size.



Awww! Very sweet of you to think of me.  Enjoy your new beauty! I'm looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Awww! Very sweet of you to think of me.  Enjoy your new beauty! I'm looking forward to your mod shots!


----------



## bonniekir

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762



It is a lovelycolour!! i just love the goat leather as well.
I got a sneak peak on my Goat bags and I am happy about the Byzantium is so rich!
Congratulation with your great bag!


----------



## bonniekir

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for the size comparison shots.  This is so helpful.  Nice collection of beautiful leathers! Beautiful Black Cherry Nappa has always been on my radar.  Love the Phoebe!  I would never have thought of ordering Croco in a Phoebe!  What a good idea to be able to experience that leather in a small bag!  Has the leather softened up somewhat with use?  My Mia is still very structured.



Thank you. I have some Phoebes in the Croc.. a perfect size and leather for daily use and great for an evening out. Well, I believe I was amongst the first to order the leather several yrs ago, and , yes, it will soften up, but wont lose structure alltogether.


----------



## ajamy

bonniekir said:


> I recieved my Grande this week , will post some comparison pics later today!





Kimbashop said:


> thanks, all. Goat is one of my favorite leathers, although I will say that the leather smells, um, goaty. But that is all part of it. It is gorgeous. I’ll be sure to take more photos. This is my first bucket bag. I am glad I held out for Marco’s version. When I ordered the midi Diva, he described it as his “little masterpiece.” I agree.


I also agree - I love my straw midi diva and am seriously thinking about ordering another in all leather.  I think the goat looks the perfect leather for this style.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762


Your purple game continues to make me so happy! Such a perfect bag - the color, the HW, the style, everything! Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> thanks, all. Goat is one of my favorite leathers, although I will say that the leather smells, um, goaty. But that is all part of it. It is gorgeous. I’ll be sure to take more photos. This is my first bucket bag. I am glad I held out for Marco’s version. When I ordered the midi Diva, he described it as his “little masterpiece.” I agree.


Would you mind showing the inside with it fully open and what you are carrying in it when you get a chance.  I have not found the perfect bucket bag yet.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Your purple game continues to make me so happy! Such a perfect bag - the color, the HW, the style, everything! Enjoy this beauty!


Thank you! I highly recommend this leather. I'm thinking of ordering a different bag in the teal goat. I was fretting about the choice of dark gunmetal HW with such a dark-colored bag, but once I opened it my fears were alleviated. I love the way it looks. I think the light GM HW would also look really nice with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Would you mind showing the inside with it fully open and what you are carrying in it when you get a chance.  I have not found the perfect bucket bag yet.



Will do--I'm preparing to take the kids, dog, and bag on a trip to a local park today, but will take photos once there. The inside is roomy. While it is a small bag, is it not a mini-bag, and I feel that it accommodates a lot of things I can fit inside my medium sized bags. I'll take some comparison photos with other MM bags. 

Here are a few thoughts about the bag so far. 

Lining: 
Marco chose the tortilla lining for this color. Although I love his bright-colored linings, I have to say that it is stunning with the purple. Tortilla is almost like a light taupe, and the shimmer from the fabric also makes it very pretty. The purple leather "pulls" a bit of pink our of the lining. I do believe that tortilla is now my new fave lining, next to lilac (of course, as I am a fan of all things purple).

Leather characteristics:
The thing I appreciate about Marco -- and which I think marks him as a craftsman rather than just another guy who makes bags-- is his attention to what type of leather grain he places on different parts of his bags. My shoulder and crossbody straps (it comes with both) and the inside leather on the zippered portion of the bag are made of a tiny pebbled texture, whereas the outside body of the bag showcases the larger structural variations in the hide. Marco clearly chose to highlight the best parts of this vegetable-tanned leather by using it on the body of the bag. I think this leather would look amazing on any sizes of the Minerva, Juliet Thea, Calista, or Hera. I think it would look very chic on the Modena if you are looking for a more textured, casual look.
I have to warn you, though, about the leather smell. Goat is a bit "gamey" smelling, a little bit like lamb leather (reminds me of some of my BV bags). The scent it gives off is not nearly as pleasant as his Nappa, Vaccetta, or Toscano bags, which are all made of calf, I believe. But goat is my favorite leather in terms of toughness, weight, and texture, so the payoff is worth it for me. Consider yourself warned!

Design:
This is a classic drawstring bucket bag, so the one thing that I'm a bit nervous about is content security. It only closes with the drawstring. To be honest, this is what has put me off to the style in general, even though I find them both adorable and cool in terms of design, a design that has been around for centuries! For security, I have clipped a small card carrier with my ID and extra credit card to the inside D-ring as a just-in-case measure; of course, you could also tuck these things into the small inside zippered pocket. In fact, I think I'm also going to use the key-fob clip I don't think I would take this bag on a travel holiday unless I was keeping a close eye on it at all times (like keeping it on my shoulder close to my body rather than cross-body). You might be able to add some type of closure to it (a magnet, or a clasp on opposite sides), which would change the overall look of the bag but give you added security-- kind of like Loewe's bucket bag. If I were to order another Diva, I would probably ask for a magnetic closure. Overall, though, I love the details on the bag=the tassels are just the right size, and I love the details on the shoulder strap (I'll take pics). Shoulder strap and crossbody strap are both adjustable for length.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> I also agree - I love my straw midi diva and am seriously thinking about ordering another in all leather.  I think the goat looks the perfect leather for this style.


I continue to love yours as well. I kind of regret not ordering one in straw for the summer, as I think this style bag highlights the different materials (straw, leather) really well. 

I think you would like the goat leather. I bet the midi-Diva would be beautiful in any of the colors he has.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Midi Diva in Byzantine purple goat leather. This bag was love at first sight. The leather is extraordinary: thick, light, textured, and saturated with color. I have already worn her on errands today. I’ll post mod pics soon.
> View attachment 4838761
> View attachment 4838762


This is just gorgeous. I love the leather amazing and I have a Diva and love the style. The leather you selected is perfect for this bag. Enjoy your stunning new bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I continue to love yours as well. I kind of regret not ordering one in straw for the summer, as I think this style bag highlights the different materials (straw, leather) really well.
> 
> I think you would like the goat leather. I bet the midi-Diva would be beautiful in any of the colors he has.


Does he even have goat leather now though?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Will do--I'm preparing to take the kids, dog, and bag on a trip to a local park today, but will take photos once there. The inside is roomy. While it is a small bag, is it not a mini-bag, and I feel that it accommodates a lot of things I can fit inside my medium sized bags. I'll take some comparison photos with other MM bags.
> 
> Here are a few thoughts about the bag so far.
> 
> Lining:
> Marco chose the tortilla lining for this color. Although I love his bright-colored linings, I have to say that it is stunning with the purple. Tortilla is almost like a light taupe, and the shimmer from the fabric also makes it very pretty. The purple leather "pulls" a bit of pink our of the lining. I do believe that tortilla is now my new fave lining, next to lilac (of course, as I am a fan of all things purple).
> 
> Leather characteristics:
> The thing I appreciate about Marco -- and which I think marks him as a craftsman rather than just another guy who makes bags-- is his attention to what type of leather grain he places on different parts of his bags. My shoulder and crossbody straps (it comes with both) and the inside leather on the zippered portion of the bag are made of a tiny pebbled texture, whereas the outside body of the bag showcases the larger structural variations in the hide. Marco clearly chose to highlight the best parts of this vegetable-tanned leather by using it on the body of the bag. I think this leather would look amazing on any sizes of the Minerva, Juliet Thea, Calista, or Hera. I think it would look very chic on the Modena if you are looking for a more textured, casual look.
> I have to warn you, though, about the leather smell. Goat is a bit "gamey" smelling, a little bit like lamb leather (reminds me of some of my BV bags). The scent it gives off is not nearly as pleasant as his Nappa, Vaccetta, or Toscano bags, which are all made of calf, I believe. But goat is my favorite leather in terms of toughness, weight, and texture, so the payoff is worth it for me. Consider yourself warned!
> 
> Design:
> This is a classic drawstring bucket bag, so the one thing that I'm a bit nervous about is content security. It only closes with the drawstring. To be honest, this is what has put me off to the style in general, even though I find them both adorable and cool in terms of design, a design that has been around for centuries! For security, I have clipped a small card carrier with my ID and extra credit card to the inside D-ring as a just-in-case measure; of course, you could also tuck these things into the small inside zippered pocket. In fact, I think I'm also going to use the key-fob clip I don't think I would take this bag on a travel holiday unless I was keeping a close eye on it at all times (like keeping it on my shoulder close to my body rather than cross-body). You might be able to add some type of closure to it (a magnet, or a clasp on opposite sides), which would change the overall look of the bag but give you added security-- kind of like Loewe's bucket bag. If I were to order another Diva, I would probably ask for a magnetic closure. Overall, though, I love the details on the bag=the tassels are just the right size, and I love the details on the shoulder strap (I'll take pics). Shoulder strap and crossbody strap are both adjustable for length.


Thank you dear!  I have admired the tortilla lining every since he first offered it. My next bag is definitely going to have that lining!  I love open bags and security is not an issue for me at all.  I would probably carry it wide open anyway.


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I am torn about whether to let go of my Purple Africa Aurora. It is SUCH a gorgeous bag but I can't bear to part with it, even though I have only used it once since getting it.


@ohmisseevee, you may know this already but: nesting bags saves space haha! Then you can keep more bags .



bonniekir said:


> Here a couple of comparison pics of the Grand Penelope messenger.


@bonniekir, joining the chorus of thanks for these awesome comparison pics. That's so helpful to see that it's a similar size to Victoria.



Kimbashop said:


> Design:
> This is a classic drawstring bucket bag, so the one thing that I'm a bit nervous about is content security.


@Kimbashop, your Diva is seriously breathtaking. I gasped when I saw it; definitely when I saw the leather striations that you mentioned. It's such a gorgeous leather and color. I was thinking of the content security of the closure as well. My straw midi Diva actually closes fairly tightly; but another thing that can be done is doing a quick slip knot to make sure the leather tab stays in place. Just an idea.

I am waiting for a white box to pass through customs!!! Ahhhh...but so glad I can live vicariously through all of you who post. Thank you!


----------



## bonniekir

My goat bags are on their way !!
Got 3in reg Calista .. wanted at first in the midi Modena.. but followed djfmn's advice, and made a pattern.. the bag will be too small for me. I do love the bucketbag..and have a few, but  alas either the bags are too small or too large!
So at the moment, I wear Calistas, Victorias and Theias.. I am fickleminded, so models changes, and the little ones are always Penny M Floras And Phoebes.. plus the new found Wallet.. 

The colours are soo rich in the goat.. and I really like the leather 
Just a preview of the colours .. close ups.. In case there is goat left for you, who might consider this option! 






the Byzantium.. you have seen it, the Deep blue.. almost a blackish blue with some  dark purple , very special blue, and the Teal, very deep. I will also get the English red and Dark grey.. .. like Christmas!!


----------



## bonniekir

Kimbashop said:


> Will do--I'm preparing to take the kids, dog, and bag on a trip to a local park today, but will take photos once there. The inside is roomy. While it is a small bag, is it not a mini-bag, and I feel that it accommodates a lot of things I can fit inside my medium sized bags. I'll take some comparison photos with other MM bags.
> 
> Here are a few thoughts about the bag so far.
> 
> Lining:
> Marco chose the tortilla lining for this color. Although I love his bright-colored linings, I have to say that it is stunning with the purple. Tortilla is almost like a light taupe, and the shimmer from the fabric also makes it very pretty. The purple leather "pulls" a bit of pink our of the lining. I do believe that tortilla is now my new fave lining, next to lilac (of course, as I am a fan of all things purple).
> 
> Leather characteristics:
> The thing I appreciate about Marco -- and which I think marks him as a craftsman rather than just another guy who makes bags-- is his attention to what type of leather grain he places on different parts of his bags. My shoulder and crossbody straps (it comes with both) and the inside leather on the zippered portion of the bag are made of a tiny pebbled texture, whereas the outside body of the bag showcases the larger structural variations in the hide. Marco clearly chose to highlight the best parts of this vegetable-tanned leather by using it on the body of the bag. I think this leather would look amazing on any sizes of the Minerva, Juliet Thea, Calista, or Hera. I think it would look very chic on the Modena if you are looking for a more textured, casual look.
> I have to warn you, though, about the leather smell. Goat is a bit "gamey" smelling, a little bit like lamb leather (reminds me of some of my BV bags). The scent it gives off is not nearly as pleasant as his Nappa, Vaccetta, or Toscano bags, which are all made of calf, I believe. But goat is my favorite leather in terms of toughness, weight, and texture, so the payoff is worth it for me. Consider yourself warned!
> 
> Design:
> This is a classic drawstring bucket bag, so the one thing that I'm a bit nervous about is content security. It only closes with the drawstring. To be honest, this is what has put me off to the style in general, even though I find them both adorable and cool in terms of design, a design that has been around for centuries! For security, I have clipped a small card carrier with my ID and extra credit card to the inside D-ring as a just-in-case measure; of course, you could also tuck these things into the small inside zippered pocket. In fact, I think I'm also going to use the key-fob clip I don't think I would take this bag on a travel holiday unless I was keeping a close eye on it at all times (like keeping it on my shoulder close to my body rather than cross-body). You might be able to add some type of closure to it (a magnet, or a clasp on opposite sides), which would change the overall look of the bag but give you added security-- kind of like Loewe's bucket bag. If I were to order another Diva, I would probably ask for a magnetic closure. Overall, though, I love the details on the bag=the tassels are just the right size, and I love the details on the shoulder strap (I'll take pics). Shoulder strap and crossbody strap are both adjustable for length.



I really enjoy both the Tortuga and Taupe linings.. i think I might have overused them .. lol
Re the scent.. smells goat for sure, but usually Marco's goat choises will wear it off.. and yes , you're right I have also smelled this on other brands.. could have been BV
The bucketbag is a casual bag, so I woulduse another model to travel with. I have used my bucket bags as a very casual bag, mainly because i so like the style!!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> @ohmisseevee, you may know this already but: nesting bags saves space haha! Then you can keep more bags .
> 
> 
> @bonniekir, joining the chorus of thanks for these awesome comparison pics. That's so helpful to see that it's a similar size to Victoria.
> 
> 
> @Kimbashop, your Diva is seriously breathtaking. I gasped when I saw it; definitely when I saw the leather striations that you mentioned. It's such a gorgeous leather and color. I was thinking of the content security of the closure as well. My straw midi Diva actually closes fairly tightly; but another thing that can be done is doing a quick slip knot to make sure the leather tab stays in place. Just an idea.
> 
> I am waiting for a white box to pass through customs!!! Ahhhh...but so glad I can live vicariously through all of you who post. Thank you!


Thanks for the tip on the slip knot idea!  So far I have ent worried too much as I live in a safe place and social distancing makes it hard for purse thieves  But your idea makes sense as I’m not sure how well the drawstring closure will work over time as the leather pulls will likely stretch and wear thinner.

I hope you are enjoying yours. Do you tend to wear yours on the shoulder or crossbody?


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks for the tip on the slip knot idea!  So far I have ent worried too much as I live in a safe place and social distancing makes it hard for purse thieves  But your idea makes sense as I’m not sure how well the drawstring closure will work over time as the leather pulls will likely stretch and wear thinner.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying yours. Do you tend to wear yours on the shoulder or crossbody?


@Kimbashop, I am enjoying mine! "She's" the bag I'm currently using when receiving orders being delivered because of the easy access to my stuff inside. I have both the shoulder strap and the crossbody strap attached so that I can easily switch, but when I have the option, I'm usually a crossbody gal. It allows for a little more freedom of movement. I'm loving both the leather and the straw!


----------



## smile10281

I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new bags and play around with them. Here they are: grande penelope messenger in dark teal Sorrento with gold HW and cappuccino lining, and Sabrina colorblocked with antique pink and wine Fiore, light GM HW.

I’ll add some other pics and thoughts about the messenger in a separate post.


----------



## smile10281

I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle. 

One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items. 

I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of. 

Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new bags and play around with them. Here they are: grande penelope messenger in dark teal Sorrento with gold HW and cappuccino lining, and Sabrina colorblocked with antique pink and wine Fiore, light GM HW.
> 
> I’ll add some other pics and thoughts about the messenger in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 4840385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840388


Nice!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!
> 
> View attachment 4840395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840402


Three weeks postpartum!  You look fabulous. Congratulations.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> Nice!





southernbelle43 said:


> Three weeks postpartum!  You look fabulous. Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!
> 
> View attachment 4840395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840402


It’s so helpful to see what it looks like when worn. Thanks!  Very pretty bag.


----------



## bonniekir

smile10281 said:


> I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my new bags and play around with them. Here they are: grande penelope messenger in dark teal Sorrento with gold HW and cappuccino lining, and Sabrina colorblocked with antique pink and wine Fiore, light GM HW.
> 
> I’ll add some other pics and thoughts about the messenger in a separate post.
> 
> View attachment 4840385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840387
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840388



Congratulation with both your bags! They look stunning 
Yes the Grande holds more than expected, and can be used by both smaller and larger bag users.
And you look great btw.. 3 weeks only..lol..


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> It’s so helpful to see what it looks like when worn. Thanks!  Very pretty bag.





bonniekir said:


> Congratulation with both your bags! They look stunning
> Yes the Grande holds more than expected, and can be used by both smaller and larger bag users.
> And you look great btw.. 3 weeks only..lol..


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Does he even have goat leather now though?


I checked with Marco, and this is what he said about the availability of the goat leather: 

"We have very few Sorrento skins in stock. At the moment it would be possible to produce
2 bags in dark teal
1 bag in dark blue
1 small / medium size bag in autumn leaf
1 small / medium size bag in Byzantium purple"


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I checked with Marco, and this is what he said about the availability of the goat leather:
> 
> "We have very few Sorrento skins in stock. At the moment it would be possible to produce
> 2 bags in dark teal
> 1 bag in dark blue
> 1 small / medium size bag in autumn leaf
> 1 small / medium size bag in Byzantium purple"


Wow, thanks!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

smile10281 said:


> I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!
> 
> View attachment 4840395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840402


I love both bags! Is the goat leather soft compared to MM's other leathers?


----------



## tenKrat

Brownrose is a unique and very pretty color. Here it is in a nappa Victoria Midi.


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!
> 
> View attachment 4840395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840402


Thanks for these photos, esp the mod shots.  It helps so much to visualize the size of this bag when worn.  I have been curious about this style for a while now.  Are any of these photos close to the real life teal color?  Could you possibly take one in natural outdoor light?


----------



## smile10281

samfalstaff said:


> I love both bags! Is the goat leather soft compared to MM's other leathers?


Thanks! 

To me, the goat leather feels soft but not as smooth or light as Nappa, or buttery like Verona. Having said that, the strap feels a lot softer than the rest of the bag and is really pliable (maybe it’s thinner than the leather used for the main part?). Sorry for the limited comparisons!


----------



## smile10281

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for these photos, esp the mod shots.  It helps so much to visualize the size of this bag when worn.  I have been curious about this style for a while now.  Are any of these photos close to the real life teal color?  Could you possibly take one in natural outdoor light?


Thanks! I think the color looks like the preview posted by @bonniekir.
I took some shots of the bag outside just a few minutes ago; it was raining this morning where I am and is now sunnier but still a little cloudy. There is some variation in the way the color appears IMHO even among these shots. For comparison, the fourth picture is an indoor shot with indirect, natural light, and the last picture is a closeup I took in my closet (no windows, incandescent lighting). Hope this helps.


----------



## samfalstaff

smile10281 said:


> Thanks! I think the color looks like the preview posted by @bonniekir.
> I took some shots of the bag outside just a few minutes ago; it was raining this morning where I am and is now sunnier but still a little cloudy. There is some variation in the way the color appears IMHO even among these shots. For comparison, the fourth picture is an indoor shot with indirect, natural light, and the last picture is a closeup I took in my closet (no windows, incandescent lighting). Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4841103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841107


Thank you so much for these pictures! They have inspired me to reserve some of this leather for a later bag TBD!


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> To me, the goat leather feels soft but not as smooth or light as Nappa, or buttery like Verona. Having said that, the strap feels a lot softer than the rest of the bag and is really pliable (maybe it’s thinner than the leather used for the main part?). Sorry for the limited comparisons!


I would agree. Because I have the goat in a bucket style, I can say that the leather drapes well -- not as soft and smooshy as Merinos or Verona, but perhaps comparable to Nappa. It feels substantial yet is soft and light, and it is starting to soften up more as I use it.


----------



## christinemliu

Yay, my white box arrived today and I tore into it! Literally. The box doesn't look like a box anymore. And every time, I always think, Marco really needs to give a master class on packaging to other companies. Amazing. So this box had a bunch of firsts for me...my first Angel Midi, first goat leather, first MM water bottle pocket, first fiore leather, first deep blue Africa, and first Minerva strap with rounded studs.

The deep blue Sorrento goat leather is fairly spectacular. It's a pretty dark navy blue, it's soft and light, yet feels sturdy. Totally agree with someone who said the color saturation is off the charts. As @Kimbashop noted, there is a slight gamey smell, that still tells you it's leather, but from a different animal than the usual calf / lamb / cowhide smell we're probably used to. It's not overpowering though.

For the Angel Midi, I chose the non-tassel version, added a water bottle pocket, and a wider messenger strap. I am loving all the pockets! Especially now with all the masks and wipes I have to carry around, it's great to have easy access. I think she's such a functional style. I went with the regular handles though, and as I mentioned earlier in this thread, I did debate shorter handles. I'm still on the fence though on whether that was the right decision; I think the original design is definitely right in proportion with the style, but in function, the crossbody strap can be shoulder carry and the shorter handles might help open up the interior easier and be easier to grab and go.

The real surprise to me is the fiore leather in the Little Penelope. I love it way more than I thought I would. It's very soft but definitely not as thick as pebbled, which gives it an elegant feel. I can't stop touching it. I'm pretty sure I want more fiore in my life . And look at the adorable little pouch this Little Penelope came in!

I'm a weirdo, I like rounded studs over square and pebbled leather is a little more "grippy" than merinos so this Minerva strap is going to be super useful to me.

Deep blue Africa is really a unique color! It's hard to capture so I didn't include it in the following pictures:


----------



## TotinScience

I am loving what you did with this Angel! It's such a cool look now!


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Yay, my white box arrived today and I tore into it! Literally. The box doesn't look like a box anymore. And every time, I always think, Marco really needs to give a master class on packaging to other companies. Amazing. So this box had a bunch of firsts for me...my first Angel Midi, first goat leather, first MM water bottle pocket, first fiore leather, first deep blue Africa, and first Minerva strap with rounded studs.
> 
> The deep blue Sorrento goat leather is fairly spectacular. It's a pretty dark navy blue, it's soft and light, yet feels sturdy. Totally agree with someone who said the color saturation is off the charts. As @Kimbashop noted, there is a slight gamey smell, that still tells you it's leather, but from a different animal than the usual calf / lamb / cowhide smell we're probably used to. It's not overpowering though.
> 
> For the Angel Midi, I chose the non-tassel version, added a water bottle pocket, and a wider messenger strap. I am loving all the pockets! Especially now with all the masks and wipes I have to carry around, it's great to have easy access. I think she's such a functional style. I went with the regular handles though, and as I mentioned earlier in this thread, I did debate shorter handles. I'm still on the fence though on whether that was the right decision; I think the original design is definitely right in proportion with the style, but in function, the crossbody strap can be shoulder carry and the shorter handles might help open up the interior easier and be easier to grab and go.
> 
> The real surprise to me is the fiore leather in the Little Penelope. I love it way more than I thought I would. It's very soft but definitely not as thick as pebbled, which gives it an elegant feel. I can't stop touching it. I'm pretty sure I want more fiore in my life . And look at the adorable little pouch this Little Penelope came in!
> 
> I'm a weirdo, I like rounded studs over square and pebbled leather is a little more "grippy" than merinos so this Minerva strap is going to be super useful to me.
> 
> Deep blue Africa is really a unique color! It's hard to capture so I didn't include it in the following pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841943
> View attachment 4841944
> View attachment 4841945
> View attachment 4841946


Oooh I love the rounded studs!


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> I am loving what you did with this Angel! It's such a cool look now!


Thank you@TotinScience! I forgot to add an interior shot of the Angel Midi:





Fancyfree said:


> Oooh I love the rounded studs!


@Fancyfree, thank you!! I'm glad I'm not the only one hahaha.


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> Thanks! I think the color looks like the preview posted by @bonniekir.
> I took some shots of the bag outside just a few minutes ago; it was raining this morning where I am and is now sunnier but still a little cloudy. There is some variation in the way the color appears IMHO even among these shots. For comparison, the fourth picture is an indoor shot with indirect, natural light, and the last picture is a closeup I took in my closet (no windows, incandescent lighting). Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 4841103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841104
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841105
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841106
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841107


 This was tremendously helpful!  Thank you very much for taking so many photos in every conceivable light!  I know this will be extremely helpful to so many of us considering this deep teal color in a new type of leather.  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## smile10281

LuvNLux said:


> This was tremendously helpful!  Thank you very much for taking so many photos in every conceivable light!  I know this will be extremely helpful to so many of us considering this deep teal color in a new type of leather.  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


Happy to help!


----------



## anitalilac

christinemliu said:


> Yay, my white box arrived today and I tore into it! Literally. The box doesn't look like a box anymore. And every time, I always think, Marco really needs to give a master class on packaging to other companies. Amazing. So this box had a bunch of firsts for me...my first Angel Midi, first goat leather, first MM water bottle pocket, first fiore leather, first deep blue Africa, and first Minerva strap with rounded studs.
> 
> The deep blue Sorrento goat leather is fairly spectacular. It's a pretty dark navy blue, it's soft and light, yet feels sturdy. Totally agree with someone who said the color saturation is off the charts. As @Kimbashop noted, there is a slight gamey smell, that still tells you it's leather, but from a different animal than the usual calf / lamb / cowhide smell we're probably used to. It's not overpowering though.
> 
> For the Angel Midi, I chose the non-tassel version, added a water bottle pocket, and a wider messenger strap. I am loving all the pockets! Especially now with all the masks and wipes I have to carry around, it's great to have easy access. I think she's such a functional style. I went with the regular handles though, and as I mentioned earlier in this thread, I did debate shorter handles. I'm still on the fence though on whether that was the right decision; I think the original design is definitely right in proportion with the style, but in function, the crossbody strap can be shoulder carry and the shorter handles might help open up the interior easier and be easier to grab and go.
> 
> The real surprise to me is the fiore leather in the Little Penelope. I love it way more than I thought I would. It's very soft but definitely not as thick as pebbled, which gives it an elegant feel. I can't stop touching it. I'm pretty sure I want more fiore in my life . And look at the adorable little pouch this Little Penelope came in!
> 
> I'm a weirdo, I like rounded studs over square and pebbled leather is a little more "grippy" than merinos so this Minerva strap is going to be super useful to me.
> 
> Deep blue Africa is really a unique color! It's hard to capture so I didn't include it in the following pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841943
> View attachment 4841944
> View attachment 4841945
> View attachment 4841946


I love rounded studs too


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Yay, my white box arrived today and I tore into it! Literally. The box doesn't look like a box anymore. And every time, I always think, Marco really needs to give a master class on packaging to other companies. Amazing. So this box had a bunch of firsts for me...my first Angel Midi, first goat leather, first MM water bottle pocket, first fiore leather, first deep blue Africa, and first Minerva strap with rounded studs.
> 
> The deep blue Sorrento goat leather is fairly spectacular. It's a pretty dark navy blue, it's soft and light, yet feels sturdy. Totally agree with someone who said the color saturation is off the charts. As @Kimbashop noted, there is a slight gamey smell, that still tells you it's leather, but from a different animal than the usual calf / lamb / cowhide smell we're probably used to. It's not overpowering though.
> 
> For the Angel Midi, I chose the non-tassel version, added a water bottle pocket, and a wider messenger strap. I am loving all the pockets! Especially now with all the masks and wipes I have to carry around, it's great to have easy access. I think she's such a functional style. I went with the regular handles though, and as I mentioned earlier in this thread, I did debate shorter handles. I'm still on the fence though on whether that was the right decision; I think the original design is definitely right in proportion with the style, but in function, the crossbody strap can be shoulder carry and the shorter handles might help open up the interior easier and be easier to grab and go.
> 
> The real surprise to me is the fiore leather in the Little Penelope. I love it way more than I thought I would. It's very soft but definitely not as thick as pebbled, which gives it an elegant feel. I can't stop touching it. I'm pretty sure I want more fiore in my life . And look at the adorable little pouch this Little Penelope came in!
> 
> I'm a weirdo, I like rounded studs over square and pebbled leather is a little more "grippy" than merinos so this Minerva strap is going to be super useful to me.
> 
> Deep blue Africa is really a unique color! It's hard to capture so I didn't include it in the following pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841943
> View attachment 4841944
> View attachment 4841945
> View attachment 4841946


Lovely choices. That navy goat looks perfect on the Angel and I love the rounded studs. Very chic looking.


----------



## jaspearl

christinemliu said:


> Thank you for your lovely shots! I'm an Angel Midi fan myself.
> 
> About your water bottle pocket, I think it's a great idea. Did you tell Marco the dimensions you wanted? I notice it is not at one side of the interior, did you ask for that?


----------



## jaspearl

Oh so sorry. I wanted to ask christinemliu about her water bottle pocket but it seems to have come out wrongly instead!


----------



## bonniekir

jaspearl said:


> Oh so sorry. I wanted to ask christinemliu about her water bottle pocket but it seems to have come out wrongly instead!



When Marco was producing bags for Belen Echandia, he installed water pockets for lots of us. It will fit a regular sized water/ pepsi/ coke bottle.


----------



## samfalstaff

smile10281 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> To me, the goat leather feels soft but not as smooth or light as Nappa, or buttery like Verona. Having said that, the strap feels a lot softer than the rest of the bag and is really pliable (maybe it’s thinner than the leather used for the main part?). Sorry for the limited comparisons!


Thanks for the info. I have a Cuoio Toscano that is very soft. Would you say it's as soft as that leather?


----------



## christinemliu

Hi @jaspearl! I actually didn't specify where to put the interior water pocket; I just requested it. I'm pleased where it is and the two slip pockets were moved to the size with the zipper. This is my first one and does fit what @bonniekir said. It probably won't fit those wide-mouthed Nalgene bottles but it will fit the s'well ones.



samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a Cuoio Toscano that is very soft. Would you say it's as soft as that leather?


This wasn't posed specifically to me but I will throw in my thought. I touched the cuoio toscano that's on my straw Diva Midi to compare. The cuoio toscano is softer than the goat, with a little more "give" to the feel. The goat is still soft, but has more of the element that gives leather a little sheen...hope that gives the right impression. Keep in mind though that I just received this goat leather, so it may soften up over time. I've had and used the Diva for a few weeks now.


----------



## smile10281

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a Cuoio Toscano that is very soft. Would you say it's as soft as that leather?


Similar! Although I only have the Cuoio Toscano trim on a straw bag for comparison. The leather on that bag is not broken in, as I haven’t had/used the straw bag for long, but I would say that the Sorrento might actually feel a little softer..


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> Hi @jaspearl! I actually didn't specify where to put the interior water pocket; I just requested it. I'm pleased where it is and the two slip pockets were moved to the size with the zipper. This is my first one and does fit what @bonniekir said. It probably won't fit those wide-mouthed Nalgene bottles but it will fit the s'well ones.
> 
> 
> This wasn't posed specifically to me but I will throw in my thought. I touched the cuoio toscano that's on my straw Diva Midi to compare. The cuoio toscano is softer than the goat, with a little more "give" to the feel. The goat is still soft, but has more of the element that gives leather a little sheen...hope that gives the right impression. Keep in mind though that I just received this goat leather, so it may soften up over time. I've had and used the Diva for a few weeks now.


Oops! So sorry, I should’ve read your post, @christinemliu, before replying! I haven’t used my straw bag much at all, and I think that could make a difference in the feel. I totally agree with you about the sheen on the Sorrento!


----------



## djfmn

My Clio will be here tomorrow. I believe I am the first of the Clio's that are starting to be shipped out. It was shipped USPS and will have taken 7 days to get here.


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> Hi @jaspearl! I actually didn't specify where to put the interior water pocket; I just requested it. I'm pleased where it is and the two slip pockets were moved to the size with the zipper. This is my first one and does fit what @bonniekir said. It probably won't fit those wide-mouthed Nalgene bottles but it will fit the s'well ones.
> 
> 
> This wasn't posed specifically to me but I will throw in my thought. I touched the cuoio toscano that's on my straw Diva Midi to compare. The cuoio toscano is softer than the goat, with a little more "give" to the feel. The goat is still soft, but has more of the element that gives leather a little sheen...hope that gives the right impression. Keep in mind though that I just received this goat leather, so it may soften up over time. I've had and used the Diva for a few weeks now.


Thanks so much for the info. I'm looking to have MM make a bag for my mom as she loves Italian leather. She really likes the feel of the cuoio toscano so I'm not sure if the goat leather will work for her. Maybe I'll just have to get the goat bag for myself and keep looking for my mom.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> My Clio will be here tomorrow. I believe I am the first of the Clio's that are starting to be shipped out. It was shipped USPS and will have taken 7 days to get here.


I can't wait to hear what you think! I really like that style.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a Cuoio Toscano that is very soft. Would you say it's as soft as that leather?


I have a little valerie in toscano and the midi diva in goat. I find the feel of the goat leather to be a bit softer. It is breaking in well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I have a little valerie in toscano and the midi diva in goat. I find the feel of the goat leather to be a bit softer. It is breaking in well.


Hmmm...good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Would you mind showing the inside with it fully open and what you are carrying in it when you get a chance.  I have not found the perfect bucket bag yet.


A bit late with your request, but here you go. I compared the bag size to my midi Aurora and my Little Valerie. It can fit quite a bit provided things aren’t too long in length.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I
I can fit a fair amount into the midi diva— more than the little Val and about the same as the midi Aurora due to its flexibility. Here is what I could fit in, although these days I carry a lot less. Missing from the bag contents is my phone. The last photo show what it looks like packed. It doesn’t close all the way this full, but close enough. I could still fit a few smaller things if needed.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Hmmm...good to know. Thanks!


I’m a fan of both! The toscano is aging beautifully


----------



## southernbelle43

[ThankQUOTE="Kimbashop, post: 34044556, member: 594084"]
A bit late with your request, but here you go. I compared the bag size to my midi Aurora and my Little Valerie. It can fit quite a bit provided things aren’t too long in length.
View attachment 4844398

	

		
			
		

		
	
I
I can fit a fair amount into the midi diva— more than the little Val and about the same as the midi Aurora due to its flexibility. Here is what I could fit in, although these days I carry a lot less. Missing from the bag contents is my phone. The last photo show what it looks like packed. It doesn’t close all the way this full, but close enough. I could still fit a few smaller things if needed. 

View attachment 4844404
View attachment 4844405
View attachment 4844406

[/QUOTE]
Thank you!!! You carry just about the same amount I do.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am all about pouches these days! A Flora which functions as my Wallet and fits perfectly in the bag, a Balenciaga makeup bag (comb, lipstick or on workdays would carry tech stuff because of its capable size)  and my “Covid” pouch (mask, sanitizer, gloves). Plus keys and phone. That’s pretty much it. I could fit my mini iPad if needed.


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> Hmmm...good to know. Thanks!



It's also possible that the color goat leather @Kimbashop has is a bit softer than my color. I've experienced the hand varying across colors. Like my caramel merinos feels softer than my dark grey merinos...


----------



## djfmn

My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870


Wow! Love the mia handle and the croc accents!


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870



The Croc accents makes this look very unique!  Glad to hear that USPS seems to be recovering from the issues earlier this year.  My package is on the way and it got from Milan to NYC in 11 days which is a big improvement over my last package which took 20 days for that same leg.


----------



## dignatius

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870



What do you think about the interior capacity?  Marco listed the Clio as having more interior capacity than the Zhoe but I questioned that based on the Clio's dimensions.  It seemed closer to the Aura which barely fits my stuff.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> What do you think about the interior capacity?  Marco listed the Clio as having more interior capacity than the Zhoe but I questioned that based on the Clio's dimensions.  It seemed closer to the Aura which barely fits my stuff.


The interior capacity is very similar to the Zhoe. The Zhoe has the wings at the top which looks like it adds a little more space especially when the top zipper of the Zhoe is not closed. I think perhaps when you close the zipper you might lose a little of the wing space in the Zhoe. The Clio has an additional back slip pocket where you can put your cell phone this frees up space in the interior of the Clio bag. I would say they are very similar in capacity but the additional pocket does make a difference on the Clio.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> It's also possible that the color goat leather @Kimbashop has is a bit softer than my color. I've experienced the hand varying across colors. Like my caramel merinos feels softer than my dark grey merinos...


good point! The Byantium goat leather feels a bit like the Nappa does, but with a velvety hand. It is a similar structure to Nappa in that it is holding its shape pretty well, but has a suppleness to it that makes it soft.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870


wow -- that arrived fast. What an adorable bag. I love the square shape and the little touches of croc make it so fun. Beautiful choices.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.


@djfmn, now I wish I had ordered a Clio. This is such an elegant looking bag. I love how it includes a back slip pocket, and I would have added a handle as well. I usually don't like croc but this added touch totally elevates the bag. You should put on Instagram if you haven't already!



dignatius said:


> The Croc accents makes this look very unique!  Glad to hear that USPS seems to be recovering from the issues earlier this year.  My package is on the way and it got from Milan to NYC in 11 days which is a big improvement over my last package which took 20 days for that same leg.


Ah, similar experience. My box was shipped August 27 and arrived 2 weeks later here in Massachusetts. Hopefully the USPS continues to bounce back.



Kimbashop said:


> good point! The Byantium goat leather feels a bit like the Nappa does, but with a velvety hand. It is a similar structure to Nappa in that it is holding its shape pretty well, but has a suppleness to it that makes it soft.


And not to belabor the issue, though I guess I am...this morning when I was walking around with my Angel Midi, I noticed there is even variation among the leather itself! Similar to what you mentioned about how Marco and his staff are incredibly thoughtful about the placement of the leather, the side pleats of the bag are very soft, almost like merinos. Maybe even softer than cuoio tuscano! But the main portion of the bag is a more Nappa-feeling with sheen feel.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870


The croc raises this already lovely bag to a whole new level!!!!


----------



## smile10281

Oh boy,.. did you all see the email/newsletter from MM about the new limited edition leather, velvet Verona?


----------



## christinemliu

Whoa...Marco timed this so perfectly since my last order just arrived and I have nothing in his queue...until today. Because he has a new leather. Talk about softness! He is releasing a limited batch of a leather called Velvet Verona! What a great texture for the fall. It should be in your e-mail. 20% off this leather if ordered by the 14th.
Here's a teaser screenshot:


----------



## djfmn

smile10281 said:


> Oh boy,.. did you all see the email/newsletter from MM about the new limited edition leather, velvet Verona?


I asked him a little about this leather and he said it costs him about 35% - 38% more than the regular Verona. So with the 20% off it is really discounted between 55% and 58%. He said it is quite an expensive leather to produce. At that discount I cannot say no. I am looking at the Deer or Independence blue in either a midi Modena, Little Minerva, midi Diva or Midi Victoria. Decisions decisions!!


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> I asked him a little about this leather and he said it costs him about 35% - 38% more than the regular Verona. So with the 20% off it is really discounted between 55% and 58%. He said it is quite an expensive leather to produce. At that discount I cannot say no. I am looking at the Deer or Independence blue in either a midi Modena, Little Minerva, midi Diva or Midi Victoria. Decisions decisions!!


Thanks for sharing this information - that amount of discount is amazing. I’m also drawn to the independence blue but not sure about the bag.. you’re right, too many decisions!


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> My Clio arrived and it took one week USPS which is amazing. I ordered a Clio in sandstone verona with a Mia handle, blue lining and gold HW. I asked Marco to add a little bit of croc to the bag. As you can see he made it with a croc strap and the side strap attachment is also croc. It is perfect I love it. It comes with a back slip pocket which is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4844867
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844869
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844870


 I love the mix of Verona and Croco-stunning bag!


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> I asked him a little about this leather and he said it costs him about 35% - 38% more than the regular Verona. So with the 20% off it is really discounted between 55% and 58%. He said it is quite an expensive leather to produce. At that discount I cannot say no. I am looking at the Deer or Independence blue in either a midi Modena, Little Minerva, midi Diva or Midi Victoria. Decisions decisions!!


 I also asked Marco how the velvet verona stands up in light rain.  He said water beads and doesn't get soaked through, basically waterproof.  I was worried it would be like suede or nubuck.  Trying to decide between Independence Blue and Blue Jay.


----------



## TotinScience

OMG THAT PURPLE


----------



## AliceWondered

Oh my goodness, the new leather is gorgeous!!!

I think a Midi Hera in it might be calling my name...


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> OMG THAT PURPLE


I NEED IT!!


----------



## Kimbashop

AliceWondered said:


> Oh my goodness, the new leather is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I think a Midi Hera in it might be calling my name...


I would be ordering the same thing if my money tree had leaves right now. I thought immediately of that style.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I would be ordering the same thing if my money tree had leaves right now. I thought immediately of that style.


I was about to say @AliceWondered was brilliant because I didn't think of Hera. I did think of Calista, Diva, Soulmate, and Star.

I am super pleased to say that Marco let me order a Calista Midi Messenger in Velvet Verona!!! It's a smaller version of Calista and the messenger style means the strap is adjustable so you could do crossbody or shoulder wear. So excited. I love the Calista style but it was a little big for me (I'm 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day) so I am so excited to try the Midi version!


----------



## lenie

I ended up ordering the Angelica  Messenger in Blue Jay ( per Marco’s recommendation and it was the first color my eye was drawn to), silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. It will have no central compartment, Ariana style strap attachment, wider Messenger strap, and 
Minerva shoulder straps. These modifications were designed by a Tenkrat. I have them in another Angelica Messenger in Navy Cuoio and love these modifications.


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone extend the shoulder strap drop of the Hera? I'm thinking of ordering my first.


----------



## msd_bags

christinemliu said:


> I was about to say @AliceWondered was brilliant because I didn't think of Hera. I did think of Calista, Diva, Soulmate, and Star.
> 
> I am super pleased to say that Marco let me order a Calista Midi Messenger in Velvet Verona!!! It's a smaller version of Calista and the messenger style means the strap is adjustable so you could do crossbody or shoulder wear. So excited. I love the Calista style but it was a little big for me (I'm 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day) so I am so excited to try the Midi version!


Oh, there is a Calista midi?? Where can I find dimensions? Thanks.


----------



## VanBod1525

I haven't been here for ages but...that Velvet Verona. Part of me wants Deer, but I think I'm going to go Wine. Calista, Theia, Penny Messenger or Calypso (if Marco will make one). Swoon.


----------



## TotinScience

For Arayla fans in the group - I wonder if this velvet Verona is similar to Arayla's butter leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> For Arayla fans in the group - I wonder if this velvet Verona is similar to Arayla's butter leather!


It sounds like it might be. It looks beautiful, but I wonder how much I would like it. I love the chewy, earthy feel of the regular Verona.  The purple looks like the original vivid purple that he had years ago in merinos?  perhaps that many of us missed out on and never could find after that.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> It sounds like it might be. It looks beautiful, but I wonder how much I would like it. I love the chewy, earthy feel of the regular Verona.  The purple looks like the original vivid purple that he had years ago in merinos?  perhaps that many of us missed out on and never could find after that.


The purple totally reminds me of that violet merinos. I'm getting a Hera in the velvet verona because I don't want to miss out on this gorgeous purple again!


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> The purple totally reminds me of that violet merinos. I'm getting a Hera in the velvet verona because I don't want to miss out on this gorgeous purple again!


It will be gorgeous.  I would be all in, but am saving money to try another brand that I was never interested in until I played around with my niece's a few days ago. (PLEASE DO NOT TELL MY DEAR FRIEND MARCO, lol).  We women are such fickle creatures.   
I cannot wait to see your bag when you get it.


----------



## djfmn

I could not say no to that purple leather. I missed out on the purple merino a couple of years ago. I went with a midi Diva in purple Velvet Verona with lilac lining and silver HW.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I could not say no to that purple leather. I missed out on the purple merino a couple of years ago. I went with a midi Diva in purple Velvet Verona with lilac lining and silver HW.


I also did lilac lining and silver HW for my Purple Hera! Can't wait to feel and see this leather.  It looks really special!


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> I was about to say @AliceWondered was brilliant because I didn't think of Hera. I did think of Calista, Diva, Soulmate, and Star.
> 
> I am super pleased to say that Marco let me order a Calista Midi Messenger in Velvet Verona!!! It's a smaller version of Calista and the messenger style means the strap is adjustable so you could do crossbody or shoulder wear. So excited. I love the Calista style but it was a little big for me (I'm 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day) so I am so excited to try the Midi version!



Why thank you, I will gladly accept that descriptor.  But I think the idea of a Midi Calista with an adjustable strap is super brilliant!! That is going to be a gorgeous little bag. I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## TotinScience

This is what Marco told me about the leather: 
 Compared to regular Verona this Velvet version is slightly thinner and lighter, perfect for all those customers who love lightweight leather bags! Regular Verona would obviously win if we'd consider just protectors used over leather surface but that doesn't mean that Velvet Verona is an extremely delicate leather. It will obviously need a bit of extra care compared to Pebbled or Fiore or Verona but its elegance will never have competitors. Velvety effect of this leather is stunning!
He also said the colors look even nicer in person!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> This is what Marco told me about the leather:
> Compared to regular Verona this Velvet version is slightly thinner and lighter, perfect for all those customers who love lightweight leather bags! Regular Verona would obviously win if we'd consider just protectors used over leather surface but that doesn't mean that Velvet Verona is an extremely delicate leather. It will obviously need a bit of extra care compared to Pebbled or Fiore or Verona but its elegance will never have competitors. Velvety effect of this leather is stunning!
> He also said the colors look even nicer in person!


He is making this very hard to resist, lol.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> He is making this very hard to resist, lol.


My last 2 bags have been verona. Bordeaux midi Modena and the Clio in Sandstone. Marco said to me if I like Verona I will love Velvet Verona. He said Velvet Verona elevates Verona to a new level. It is so luxurious and the colors he said are so vibrant. Did I need another bag did I want another yes so I of course I broke down knowing this would be my only opportunity as it is a limited production leather. I missed out on purple last time and I decided not this time.


----------



## christinemliu

msd_bags said:


> Oh, there is a Calista midi?? Where can I find dimensions? Thanks.


Hi @msd_bags, I'm totally going in without knowing the exact dimensions . You'll need to contact Marco sorry! For me, as long as I know it's a little smaller than the regular sized Calista is good enough for me haha!


----------



## christinemliu

And just a reminder, for those who don't want to miss out but can't afford a bag right now, or, you had a color that was your second choice but didn't pick for your bag....there's always Penelopes:


----------



## Coastal jewel

A calista midi???  Help me...  I just ordered the Clio in independence blue.  

post sizes when you get them!


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> A calista midi???  Help me...  I just ordered the Clio in independence blue.
> 
> post sizes when you get them!


I was torn between Blue Jay and Independence Blue and asked Marco fir his opinion. He preferred the Blue Jay because the vor was so rich and elegant. I have always trusted his opinion so went with Blue Jay. I can't wait to see pics of your Independence Blue bag.


----------



## djfmn

msd_bags said:


> Oh, there is a Calista midi?? Where can I find dimensions? Thanks.


Marco told me the Calista midi was about 20% smaller than the regular Calista. He also indicated that most midi versions of regular MM bags are about 20% smaller. Unfortunately I did not ask for the dimensions.


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> And just a reminder, for those who don't want to miss out but can't afford a bag right now, or, you had a color that was your second choice but didn't pick for your bag....there's always Penelopes:
> View attachment 4846165


Excellent Reminder!  Penneys are so useful.  I also love Floras & Phoebes!


----------



## smile10281

I just finalized and placed my order - an Angel in wine and independence blue. Thanks a million to @christinemliu for the inspiration and advice! I asked Marco about colorblocking on this bag (yes, I’ve been on a colorblocking kick!) and he kindly sent me a few mock-ups. The image below is what I decided on.


----------



## carterazo

I emailed Marco yesterday asking about availability, but haven't heard back from him yet. He's usually faster in responding. Could it be because I used the info instead of order email? I tend to use the info one while we go back and forth and then the order with my final desicion and actual order.  I guess I'm being impatient. Lol!


----------



## djfmn

Marco told me the most sought after velvet Verona is the purple. I was not surprised by that at all. I am pleased I got my order placed before he runs out of that color.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Marco told me the most sought after velvet Verona is the purple. I was not surprised by that at all. I am pleased I got my order placed before he runs out of that color.


I'm not surprised either! Now I'm wondering if I should add a Penelope in this leather, too.


----------



## smile10281

carterazo said:


> I emailed Marco yesterday asking about availability, but haven't heard back from him yet. He's usually faster in responding. Could it be because I used the info instead of order email? I tend to use the info one while we go back and forth and then the order with my final desicion and actual order.  I guess I'm being impatient. Lol!


Did you hear back from him?


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> I ended up ordering the Angelica  Messenger in Blue Jay ( per Marco’s recommendation and it was the first color my eye was drawn to), silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. It will have no central compartment, Ariana style strap attachment, wider Messenger strap, and
> Minerva shoulder straps. These modifications were designed by a Tenkrat. I have them in another Angelica Messenger in Navy Cuoio and love these modifications.


I like the Blue Jay, too. You made lovely choices.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> I was about to say @AliceWondered was brilliant because I didn't think of Hera. I did think of Calista, Diva, Soulmate, and Star.
> 
> I am super pleased to say that Marco let me order a Calista Midi Messenger in Velvet Verona!!! It's a smaller version of Calista and the messenger style means the strap is adjustable so you could do crossbody or shoulder wear. So excited. I love the Calista style but it was a little big for me (I'm 5', maybe 5'1" on a good day) so I am so excited to try the Midi version!


I look forward to seeing your Calista Midi. Did you choose one of the brown colors? (I know you love brown.)


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone extend the shoulder strap drop of the Hera? I'm thinking of ordering my first.


I did not extend the shoulder strap drop on my Heras. The standard drop is good for me.


----------



## tenKrat

AliceWondered said:


> Oh my goodness, the new leather is gorgeous!!!
> 
> I think a Midi Hera in it might be calling my name...


Hera Midi immediately came to my mind when I read the email about Velvet Verona.



piosavsfan said:


> I also did lilac lining and silver HW for my Purple Hera! Can't wait to feel and see this leather.  It looks really special!


I also ordered a Hera (Midi) in Purple, but with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. I went for bold and bright.


----------



## tenKrat

smile10281 said:


> I just finalized and placed my order - an Angel in wine and independence blue. Thanks a million to @christinemliu for the inspiration and advice! I asked Marco about colorblocking on this bag (yes, I’ve been on a colorblocking kick!) and he kindly sent me a few mock-ups. The image below is what I decided on.
> 
> View attachment 4846568


We like the same color combination. I have a Zhoe Legend in those colors but in vachetta leather. This Angel Midi is lovely.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> I look forward to seeing your Calista Midi. Did you choose one of the brown colors? (I know you love brown.)


Ah @tenKrat, I'm so cherished you remember!!! I was torn, I did really like the deer, but I realized I really do have many shades of brown already. My favorite color is blue and somehow I only have two blue bags, even though I have a lot of light blue linings. So I went for the Independence Blue Velvet Verona! I also decided to branch out with my lining color and picked taupe lining. Super excited! Congrats on grabbing purple; I can't wait to see how you style your outfit with that Hera!!


----------



## carterazo

smile10281 said:


> Did you hear back from him?



Yes, he did.  I imagine he was very busy.


----------



## carterazo

I'm having a hard time deciding.... My first instinct was Zhoe, but I have so many Phoebes which look like little Zhoes.  Now I am debating between Little Minerva or Little Muse.  I have one little muse, which I love, but I'm not sure this leather will work well with that shape?  This might be a good opportunity for a little Minerva.... decisions, decisions...


----------



## Kimbashop

Well, even tho my money tree is bare, I went ahead and ordered a midi Soulmate in wine velvet. Couldn’t resist.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding.... My first instinct was Zhoe, but I have so many Phoebes which look like little Zhoes.  Now I am debating between Little Minerva or Little Muse.  I have one little muse, which I love, but I'm not sure this leather will work well with that shape?  This might be a good opportunity for a little Minerva.... decisions, decisions...


The Velvet Verona *is* a perfect opportunity for a Little Minerva.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> The Velvet Verona *is* a perfect opportunity for a Little Minerva.



Thanks!  That's what I went for.  I managed to snag the purple leather too.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies with a little Minerva:  Could you please share how tall the outside pockets are?  What could/have you fit inside those pockets?  Also, longer flap is better?  Why or why not?  TIA!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Ladies with a little Minerva:  Could you please share how tall the outside pockets are?  What could/have you fit inside those pockets?  Also, longer flap is better?  Why or why not?  TIA!


I will measure them for you shortly.  I  think the original short pockets are perfect on the Little Minerva.  It is not a tall bag and the short ones with the top of the pocket barely peeking out is chic, IMHO.  I would have lengthened them on th.e big one.


----------



## southernbelle43

The Little Minerva pockets are about 4.5 inches high and the inside is about 4.75 inches wide. I would not put anything really thick in them.  I use the other side for a small pack of tissues.  My bag is made of regular Verona which sags a little giving the Little Minerva a  slouchy, pudgey  look, lol. If you don't like this look you need to get him to add something to make it more rigid.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> The Little Minerva pockets are about 4.5 inches high and the inside is about 4.75 inches wide. I would not put anything really thick in them.  I use the other side for a small pack of tissues.  My bag is made of regular Verona which sags a little giving the Little Minerva a  slouchy, pudgey  look, lol. If you don't like this look you need to get him to add something to make it more rigid.
> View attachment 4847757
> View attachment 4847758
> View attachment 4847759
> View attachment 4847762



Thank you so much for the pics and all the info!  So helpful.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> The Little Minerva pockets are about 4.5 inches high and the inside is about 4.75 inches wide. I would not put anything really thick in them.  I use the other side for a small pack of tissues.  My bag is made of regular Verona which sags a little giving the Little Minerva a  slouchy, pudgey  look, lol. If you don't like this look you need to get him to add something to make it more rigid.
> View attachment 4847757
> View attachment 4847758
> View attachment 4847759
> View attachment 4847762


wow, your bag is beautiful. Is that the Berry Verona? That is a lovely leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> wow, your bag is beautiful. Is that the Berry Verona? That is a lovely leather.


It is.  I had told Marco if he ever ran across a red Verona to get me one. He said when he saw this berry he knew I would love it.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Ladies with a little Minerva:  Could you please share how tall the outside pockets are?  What could/have you fit inside those pockets?  Also, longer flap is better?  Why or why not?  TIA!


Personally, I prefer the look of the longer flap. It does not conceal tha pockets, it only covers the openings. I feel this gives greater harmony and elegance to the bag.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Personally, I prefer the look of the longer flap. It does not conceal tha pockets, it only covers the openings. I feel this gives greater harmony and elegance to the bag.



Thanks!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Personally, I prefer the look of the longer flap. It does not conceal tha pockets, it only covers the openings. I feel this gives greater harmony and elegance to the bag.


I totally agree with you on the larger bag.  But on the little one, the pockets peeking out just seemed to fit with Marco's original concept. It took me a while to come to this viewpoint however, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fall photo:


----------



## AliceWondered

I asked Marco for a comparison pic of a few of the leathers, along with a black leather. Posting in case it helps anyone else with their choices.


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> Fall photo:
> View attachment 4848270


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I totally agree with you on the larger bag.  But on the little one, the pockets peeking out just seemed to fit with Marco's original concept. It took me a while to come to this viewpoint however, lol.



I see. My concern is what it looks like when on the shoulder. (or hand carried) Does the lift cause the pockets to show completely?


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I see. My concern is what it looks like when on the shoulder. (or hand carried) Does the lift cause the pockets to show completely?


The corners of the pockets show all the time.  Tomorrow I will load it down and take a picture.   I don't think it will lift completely up because the flap is secured by two magnets to the body of the bag.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> The corners of the pockets show all the time.  Tomorrow I will load it down and take a picture.   I don't think it will lift completely up because the flap is secured by two magnets to the body of the bag.



Thanks so much!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much!


Here it is loaded down.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> I totally agree with you on the larger bag.  But on the little one, the pockets peeking out just seemed to fit with Marco's original concept. It took me a while to come to this viewpoint however, lol.


I am 100% team standard flap on a little Minerva - peeking corners in this smaller size look very playful and go well with the bag's "personality". On a midi and full size longer flap is great, as it gives the bag that cool "faux messenger" feel while obviously retaining the convenience of top opening .


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I am 100% team standard flap on a little Minerva - peeking corners in this smaller size look very playful and go well with the bag's "personality". On a midi and full size longer flap is great, as it gives the bag that cool "faux messenger" feel while obviously retaining the convenience of top opening .


You are always able to state things so succinctly and beautifully.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Here it is loaded down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848613





TotinScience said:


> I am 100% team standard flap on a little Minerva - peeking corners in this smaller size look very playful and go well with the bag's "personality". On a midi and full size longer flap is great, as it gives the bag that cool "faux messenger" feel while obviously retaining the convenience of top opening .



Beautiful!  This is very helpful, thanks.


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> I am 100% team standard flap on a little Minerva - peeking corners in this smaller size look very playful and go well with the bag's "personality". On a midi and full size longer flap is great, as it gives the bag that cool "faux messenger" feel while obviously retaining the convenience of top opening .



Thanks for sharing your view as well. It's hard being on the fence about a bag you can't see irl.


----------



## carterazo

Can someone help me figure out the pricing for verona leather?  (I don't want to bother Marco more than necessary.)
Is the price of Verona like Vacchetta? Merinos? Nappa/Pebbled?  I have no clue. TIA!


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> Beautiful!  This is very helpful, thanks.


I have the longer flap on the little minerva... I like that.  But I never had a larger minerva... however if ( when..not if, let’s be honest) I will probably stick w the longer flap.


----------



## Coastal jewel

And finally out for a maiden voyage. Ginger Cuoio Toscano   And I think Verona pricing is same as pebbled but not 100 percent sure...


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Can someone help me figure out the pricing for verona leather?  (I don't want to bother Marco more than necessary.)
> Is the price of Verona like Vacchetta? Merinos? Nappa/Pebbled?  I have no clue. TIA!


I believe verona pricing is the same price as Nappa/pebbled.


----------



## lenie

Coastal jewel said:


> I have the longer flap on the little minerva... I like that.  But I never had a larger minerva... however if ( when..not if, let’s be honest) I will probably stick w the longer flap.


I have the longer flap on the little and midi Minerva. I prefer the coverage of the pockets.


----------



## LuvNLux

Coastal jewel said:


> And finally out for a maiden voyage. Ginger Cuoio Toscano   And I think Verona pricing is same as pebbled but not 100 percent sure...
> 
> View attachment 4849324


What a pretty bag!  Looks all soft & smooshy.  How are you liking that leather?  Does it scratch easily?  Hard as I try, and I really do, somehow my fingernails just love to scratch up my soft leather bags!


----------



## Kylacove

I prefer the longer flap on my little Minerva to make sure the tops of the pockets stay covered however the bag is carried. Looks like a wardrobe malfunction to me when there is a gap between the flap and the top of the pockets, lol.


----------



## paintednightsky

I haven't been here in forever but had to order a purple verona soul mate!  Does anyone know what is best way to pay?  Using a credit card conversion or PP conversion?


----------



## southernbelle43

paintednightsky said:


> I haven't been here in forever but had to order a purple verona soul mate!  Does anyone know what is best way to pay?  Using a credit card conversion or PP conversion?


American express is what I use.  Their conversion rate is much better!


----------



## Kimbashop

paintednightsky said:


> I haven't been here in forever but had to order a purple verona soul mate!  Does anyone know what is best way to pay?  Using a credit card conversion or PP conversion?


Credit card pay. I saved $10 on my last purchase by using the credit card conversion rate instead of PP.


----------



## djfmn

paintednightsky said:


> I haven't been here in forever but had to order a purple verona soul mate!  Does anyone know what is best way to pay?  Using a credit card conversion or PP conversion?


Using Credit card conversion. Paypal conversion is much higher.


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> I have the longer flap on the little minerva... I like that.  But I never had a larger minerva... however if ( when..not if, let’s be honest) I will probably stick w the longer flap.





djfmn said:


> I believe verona pricing is the same price as Nappa/pebbled.


*Thanks!  This is very helpful*


lenie said:


> I have the longer flap on the little and midi Minerva. I prefer the coverage of the pockets.





Kylacove said:


> I prefer the longer flap on my little Minerva to make sure the tops of the pockets stay covered however the bag is carried. Looks like a wardrobe malfunction to me when there is a gap between the flap and the top of the pockets, lol.



*Thank you all for sharing your opinions. It's very helpful.*


----------



## BittyMonkey

Croc Clio en route!


----------



## paintednightsky

Thank you all for reminding me!  Can't wait to get the purple soul mate   With fuschia lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and he suggested black straps. Also 9 inch strap drop and no center compartment.


----------



## christinemliu

Hello all! Just an update on my *Sorrento goat leather* *Angel Midi.*..the "gamey" smell has dissipated greatly to anyone who might have been concerned about that. Now the smell mainly reminds me of the smell from washed lamb leather. I've used "her" three times now and this style really is so functional! My cell phone fits comfortably in one of the double pockets with my keys in the other; then wipes and masks in the back slip pocket with a magnetized snap. For easy in and out I kept her unzipped and because she has some height, my stuff is secure. I don't know why it took me so long to try this style!

Also, I asked Marco if he recommends spraying *Velvet Verona*, since usually people spray their nubuck and suede leather bags just for an extra layer of protection. He agrees and says Collonil would be a great choice. Just passing on this info. I have experienced though that the leathers Marco chooses seem to be more resistant to scratches, scuffs, and dings than other leathers. The regular Verona seems indestructible haha.



paintednightsky said:


> Thank you all for reminding me!  Can't wait to get the purple soul mate   With fuschia lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and he suggested black straps. Also 9 inch strap drop and no center compartment.


*@paintednightsky*, welcome back!!! I love the Soulmate; I have a Soulmate Midi that is part of my permastash. Glad you were able to grab the purple, that color is popular! I hope you reveal yours here when you get "her."



Coastal jewel said:


> And finally out for a maiden voyage. Ginger Cuoio Toscano   And I think Verona pricing is same as pebbled but not 100 percent sure...


*@Coastal jewel,* now you're making me go back to the deer Velvet Verona with the shades of tan brown in your Victoria...haha! So beautiful!



carterazo said:


> Thank you all for sharing your opinions. It's very helpful.


*@carterazo,* I've only had the regular flap so I don't really have any strong opinions either way. The only thing I can think of that you probably thought of already is that the longer flap would add a little bit of extra weight. Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## TotinScience

paintednightsky said:


> Thank you all for reminding me!  Can't wait to get the purple soul mate   With fuschia lining, dark gunmetal hardware, and he suggested black straps. Also 9 inch strap drop and no center compartment.


That sounds GORGEOUS!


----------



## AliceWondered

I ended up ordering a Hera Midi in Wine with dark gunmetal hardware! The Deer Velvet Verona was also a contender, but the wine colour looked so saturated and lovely with the velvet finish, that I went with that one in the end. 



christinemliu said:


> Also, I asked Marco if he recommends spraying *Velvet Verona*, since usually people spray their nubuck and suede leather bags just for an extra layer of protection. He agrees and says Collonil would be a great choice. Just passing on this info. I have experienced though that the leathers Marco chooses seem to be more resistant to scratches, scuffs, and dings than other leathers. The regular Verona seems indestructible haha.



Do you know if the recommended Collonil spray is the Carbon Pro or the one specifically for Suede and Nubuck? The Carbon Pro also says it’s safe for suede and nubuck, so I’m thinking that one, but have no experience of either.


----------



## Greenredapple

AliceWondered said:


> I ended up ordering a Hera Midi in Wine with dark gunmetal hardware! The Deer Velvet Verona was also a contender, but the wine colour looked so saturated and lovely with the velvet finish, that I went with that one in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the recommended Collonil spray is the Carbon Pro or the one specifically for Suede and Nubuck? The Carbon Pro also says it’s safe for suede and nubuck, so I’m thinking that one, but have no experience of either.



I have used collonil carbon pro successfully in the past on all of my suede bags, including one made by Marco.

My favourite brand is Saphir though. Saphir invulner super spray for protecting suede (or nubuck) from dirt and for repelling light rain. Saphir renovator spray  (coloured or non-coloured) for conditioning suede and nubuck. Hopes this helps.


----------



## carterazo

I asked Marco for a picture of Deer, Taupe, Ochre yellow and dark beige from regular stock Verona. I thought some of you might want to take a look.


----------



## christinemliu

AliceWondered said:


> I ended up ordering a Hera Midi in Wine with dark gunmetal hardware! The Deer Velvet Verona was also a contender, but the wine colour looked so saturated and lovely with the velvet finish, that I went with that one in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the recommended Collonil spray is the Carbon Pro or the one specifically for Suede and Nubuck? The Carbon Pro also says it’s safe for suede and nubuck, so I’m thinking that one, but have no experience of either.



Sorry, he didn't specify. He just said: "It's  always a good practice to protect at best any product in suede, nabuck, velvet or alcantara leather. Collonil protector would be more than good!"


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> *@carterazo,* I've only had the regular flap so I don't really have any strong opinions either way. The only thing I can think of that you probably thought of already is that the longer flap would add a little bit of extra weight. Can't wait to see what you decide!



Thank you for mentioning that.  It had completely slipped my mind. Oops! More to think about.


----------



## paintednightsky

*@paintednightsky*, welcome back!!! I love the Soulmate; I have a Soulmate Midi that is part of my permastash. Glad you were able to grab the purple, that color is popular! I hope you reveal yours here when you get "her."

Thank you! I sure will.  I have 2 midi soul mates in taupe merinos and africa blue I need to dig out, but my taste lately has been for larger bags.


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Thank you for mentioning that.  It had completely slipped my mind. Oops! More to think about.


It's only about an inch of extra leather, so it would not make a big weight difference.
I think the longer flap is better in securing your things. For myself, I got the longer flap even though I think the short default flap looks better. I put things that stick out of the front pockets, not small things like lip balm. With a long flap, I wouldn't worry about things falling out or being stolen in a crowd.


----------



## tenKrat

AliceWondered said:


> Do you know if the recommended Collonil spray is the Carbon Pro or the one specifically for Suede and Nubuck? The Carbon Pro also says it’s safe for suede and nubuck, so I’m thinking that one, but have no experience of either.


I use both Collonil sprays, which are excellent.


----------



## Kimbashop

I just ordered my first soulmate midi, and I'm wondering about the strap length. I didn't alter the standard length but I notice that a few people have ordered it a bit longer. Opinions? The standard length is 8.5 I think, but it looks adjustable. What do people like?


----------



## paintednightsky

piosavsfan said:


> My Mint Verona Soulmate arrived today and I gasped when I opened the box. It has been a while since a bag made my heart skip a beat. It is absolutely stunning and my picture/crappy camera doesn't do the color or the bag any justice. It is the perfect shade of mint that I have wanted for a long time. The Verona leather is awesome - soft but thick and seems very durable. I love both the look and the feel of the texture of this leather. The lining is pink (my pic makes it look lilac but it's not) . I will try to take better pics when I have more optimal lighting. I have to say that I'm in big trouble now that I have figured out which MM style and leathers I love.
> View attachment 4782378
> View attachment 4782379


 I love this bag  Did you ask for a longer strap drop?


----------



## piosavsfan

paintednightsky said:


> I love this bag  Did you ask for a longer strap drop?


Yes, extra 2" for the drop.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> It's only about an inch of extra leather, so it would not make a big weight difference.
> I think the longer flap is better in securing your things. For myself, I got the longer flap even though I think the short default flap looks better. I put things that stick out of the front pockets, not small things like lip balm. With a long flap, I wouldn't worry about things falling out or being stolen in a crowd.



More to think about.  Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> I just ordered my first soulmate midi, and I'm wondering about the strap length. I didn't alter the standard length but I notice that a few people have ordered it a bit longer. Opinions? The standard length is 8.5 I think, but it looks adjustable. What do people like?



I'm excited for you. The Soulmate Midi is a great bag! Which leather and color and hardware did you go with? I didn't alter my straps and they're fine. Yes, they are adjustable.


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> I'm excited for you. The Soulmate Midi is a great bag! Which leather and color and hardware did you go with? I didn't alter my straps and they're fine. Yes, they are adjustable.


good to know. I just ordered the wine velvet Veronawith dark brown nappa straps for Fall and Winter. I almost went with the purple but I do love the wine as well.


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> good to know. I just ordered the wine velvet Veronawith dark brown nappa straps for Fall and Winter. I almost went with the purple but I do love the wine as well.



Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Kimbashop

JenJBS said:


> Looking forward to seeing the pics!


Thanks!  I’m excited to receive it.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I just ordered my first soulmate midi, and I'm wondering about the strap length. I didn't alter the standard length but I notice that a few people have ordered it a bit longer. Opinions? The standard length is 8.5 I think, but it looks adjustable. What do people like?


I didn't alter the standard length on mine. On the longest length however, my elbow does occasionally graze the top of the bag when putting on the shoulder straps. So if you want it to clear completely all the time, you may want to ask for a longer strap drop. I think though for the look and function, for the closeness to my upper body, I like the way it is without the additional length. So I guess up to your preference...


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I didn't alter the standard length on mine. On the longest length however, my elbow does occasionally graze the top of the bag when putting on the shoulder straps. So if you want it to clear completely all the time, you may want to ask for a longer strap drop. I think though for the look and function, for the closeness to my upper body, I like the way it is without the additional length. So I guess up to your preference...


Thanks -- that is helpful to know. I think I will stick to the original length as I do like the way it looks.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks -- that is helpful to know. I think I will stick to the original length as I do like the way it looks.


The Soulmate Midi was my first MM style (it's in my avatar haha) and what drew me to the brand. It's so unique and seriously hugs your body like a soulmate. Did you keep the center compartment? It has its pros and cons. It does add a little more weight but I like the way it divides the bag. The snaps at the top also snap on the sides of the center compartment, so if you'd rather it snap at the top of the bag, that's something you'd have to let Marco know. Excited for you too!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> I just ordered my first soulmate midi, and I'm wondering about the strap length. I didn't alter the standard length but I notice that a few people have ordered it a bit longer. Opinions? The standard length is 8.5 I think, but it looks adjustable. What do people like?


I own 2 Soulmate Midis. My first Soulmate Midi has no modifictions / customization. A lovely bag, but I quickly realized what changes I would make for my next (and future ) Soulmate Midis.


2 inch longer handle drop. I find it more comfortable to wear, especially over a jacket, and also more visually pleasing to have the bag further away from my armpit! 
No base studs / bag feet. The Soulmate is too slouchy for the base studs to have a purpose, and I find the fairly sharp corners of the base studs clash with the design and feel of this soft bag
No magnetic closure. Or at least, ask Marco to move the magnet up to the top end of the bag. I feel the standard placement of the magnet is too low and thereby changes the shape of the bag


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I own 2 Soulmate Midis. My first Soulmate Midi has no modifictions / customization. A lovely bag, but I quickly realized what changes I would make for my next (and future ) Soulmate Midis.
> 
> 
> 2 inch longer handle drop. I find it more comfortable to wear, especially over a jacket, and also more visually pleasing to have the bag further away from my armpit!
> No base studs / bag feet. The Soulmate is too slouchy for the base studs to have a purpose, and I find the fairly sharp corners of the base studs clash with the design and feel of this soft bag
> No magnetic closure. Or at least, ask Marco to move the magnet up to the top end of the bag. I feel the standard placement of the magnet is too low and thereby changes the shape of the bag


Thanks! I have been wondering how easy the handles would be over a coat and on my shoulder.


----------



## TotinScience

I have one Soulmate and I got extended handles on it, the regular ones are definitely way too short for my height. Mine does have a central compartment but I often do wonder if it were better without it. I frequently lose things in the bag because i keep forgetting which side of the central compartment I placed them on lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> I have one Soulmate and I got extended handles on it, the regular ones are definitely way too short for my height. Mine does have a central compartment but I often do wonder if it were better without it. I frequently lose things in the bag because i keep forgetting which side of the central compartment I placed them on lol.


since we are about the same height, what length did you ask for?


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello! I am in need of information and advice. I have been going back and forth between ordering a Soulmate midi or an Aphrodite. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they *seem* similar. I love the way the Aphrodite molds to the body (on photos that I have seen). I also like the look of the Soulmate just sitting there with the top all gathered up. I reserved a dark teal chevre for whatever bag I choose and the handles will be black nappa. Does anyone have both bags? If so, can you provide a preference and/or a comparison between the two? Or am I comparing apples and oranges here?


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> since we are about the same height, what length did you ask for?


Mine were extra 2 inch extension, but honestly, I think it would be even better with even longer handles (like maybe another inch or 2). The good news about Soulmate is that handles are fully removable, so they can be always ordered extra and swapped out (of course the cost is an issue, but at least you're not stuck with them ).


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> Mine were extra 2 inch extension, but honestly, I think it would be even better with even longer handles (like maybe another inch or 2). The good news about Soulmate is that handles are fully removable, so they can be always ordered extra and swapped out (of course the cost is an issue, but at least you're not stuck with them ).


good to know. I"ll inquire


----------



## lenie

samfalstaff said:


> Hello! I am in need of information and advice. I have been going back and forth between ordering a Soulmate midi or an Aphrodite. Correct me if I'm wrong, but they *seem* similar. I love the way the Aphrodite molds to the body (on photos that I have seen). I also like the look of the Soulmate just sitting there with the top all gathered up. I reserved a dark teal chevre for whatever bag I choose and the handles will be black nappa. Does anyone have both bags? If so, can you provide a preference and/or a comparison between the two? Or am I comparing apples and oranges here?


The Soulmate and Aphrodite are very different styles. The Soulmate is more of a bucket style with folds/pleats from the drape of the leather. It also has a center zip compartment which can be left out by request. The Soulmate is definitely draper and suits softer leathers.
The Aphrodite is a North South tote that has a more streamlined silhouette. It is one of my favorite styles and works well in all leathers. In the more structured leathers, I think the Aphrodite is a more elegant tote.
I am not able to do comparison photos not but am happy to answer any other questions.


----------



## samfalstaff

lenie said:


> The Soulmate and Aphrodite are very different styles. The Soulmate is more of a bucket style with folds/pleats from the drape of the leather. It also has a center zip compartment which can be left out by request. The Soulmate is definitely draper and suits softer leathers.
> The Aphrodite is a North South tote that has a more streamlined silhouette. It is one of my favorite styles and works well in all leathers. In the more structured leathers, I think the Aphrodite is a more elegant tote.
> I am not able to do comparison photos not but am happy to answer any other questions.


Thanks for the info. I would definitely wear the bag crossbody. I'm guessing the Aphrodite would wear better in that case. Not sure about wearing bucket bags crossbody. I was originally leaning towards the Aphrodite, but then all the Soulmate talk on the thread (and the relaxed look of it) made me waver a bit.


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks for the info. I would definitely wear the bag crossbody. I'm guessing the Aphrodite would wear better in that case. Not sure about wearing bucket bags crossbody. I was originally leaning towards the Aphrodite, but then all the Soulmate talk on the thread (and the relaxed look of it) made me waver a bit.


I have both and agree with what @lenie said. I personally like the style of the Soulmate Midi more because I tend to like slouchier bags, but the Aphrodite does have a more elegant look, especially with the side pleats. It's also narrower so it is easier to find your things in "her." Here are a few quick comparison photos I took (the Aphrodite could have been stuffed a little more, sorry); feel free to ask more questions!:


----------



## samfalstaff

Oh, thank you! This is very helpful, but you made my decision even more difficult!  I just love the relaxed look of your Soulmate including the gathered leather at the top. On the other hand, the Aphrodite has more of a refined shape.

I think I would use the Aphrodite more so I will probably get that. Next time though I might just get a Soulmate midi.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Kimbashop said:


> I just ordered my first soulmate midi, and I'm wondering about the strap length. I didn't alter the standard length but I notice that a few people have ordered it a bit longer. Opinions? The standard length is 8.5 I think, but it looks adjustable. What do people like?




I went with the standard but wished I had gone with what some others have done and extended the handles. It fits on my shoulder fine but I think I’m used to using totes that have regular length I guess rather than closer to my armpit.


----------



## yellow_tulip

Using my selene midi zip today to go to a drs appointment. Added two water bottle holders, one on each side but as you can see I use it to hold snacks and other junk rather than my daughters actual water bottle haha. Also added a back exterior pocket (I don’t usually put my wallet in there, just to show how deep the pocket is).


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> Using my selene midi zip today to go to a drs appointment. Added two water bottle holders, one on each side but as you can see I use it to hold snacks and other junk rather than my daughters actual water bottle haha. Also added a back exterior pocket (I don’t usually put my wallet in there, just to show how deep the pocket is).
> 
> View attachment 4852702
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852704
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852705
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4852708


I cannot even guess how much that weighed...but it is lovely, lol.


----------



## yellow_tulip

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot even guess how much that weighed...but it is lovely, lol.



It’s pretty heavy today! Luckily I don’t have to carry the green book often haha it’s an immunisation record book.


----------



## tuowei

yellow_tulip said:


> It’s pretty heavy today! Luckily I don’t have to carry the green book often haha it’s an immunisation record book.


I think I recognise that green book ... hello fellow Aussie? Love your baby bag


----------



## yellow_tulip

tuowei said:


> I think I recognise that green book ... hello fellow Aussie? Love your baby bag


Hi! Yes and yes!!


----------



## christinemliu

yellow_tulip said:


> Using my selene midi zip today to go to a drs appointment. Added two water bottle holders, one on each side but as you can see I use it to hold snacks and other junk rather than my daughters actual water bottle haha. Also added a back exterior pocket (I don’t usually put my wallet in there, just to show how deep the pocket is).
> View attachment 4852704


Soulmate Midi or Aphrodite for north-west, and I love Selene Midi for east-west packing! And this is brilliant....I never thought of adding two water bottle pockets. I missed this somehow. That's awesome! This is deep blue Africa correct? Lovely and sturdy!


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> Soulmate Midi or Aphrodite for north-west, and I love Selene Midi for east-west packing! And this is brilliant....I never thought of adding two water bottle pockets. I missed this somehow. That's awesome! This is deep blue Africa correct? Lovely and sturdy!



Yes it is the deep blue africa. I love it. I don’t have anything like it in my collection. I missed out the first round so I leaped at the chance when he offered it again. Let’s hope it comes back in the future!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I just got this beauty from the BST group. I am really happy because it is a much better bag for me, both in terms of size and in color, than the bag I traded away. I have always wanted an Angelica Messenger and how I have one!

I swapped in a custom strap for a little bit of fun and color.

Angelica Messenger in Sangria Pebbled leather, silver hardware and gray lining. It looks really red in the direct sunlight picture, but it is actually a muted purple-leaning red/berry.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I just got this beauty from the BST group. I am really happy because it is a much better bag for me, both in terms of size and in color, than the bag I traded away. I have always wanted an Angelica Messenger and how I have one!
> 
> I swapped in a custom strap for a little bit of fun and color.
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Sangria Pebbled leather, silver hardware and gray lining. It looks really red in the direct sunlight picture, but it is actually a muted purple-leaning red/berry.
> 
> View attachment 4853457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853458


This is beautiful! I'm guessing he doesn't make these anymore since I don't see this style on the website.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> This is beautiful! I'm guessing he doesn't make these anymore since I don't see this style on the website.


Marco told me that once he makes a pattern/style it will always be available. So send him an email and ask.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Marco told me that once he makes a pattern/style it will always be available. So send him an email and ask.


Thanks. I will.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I just got this beauty from the BST group. I am really happy because it is a much better bag for me, both in terms of size and in color, than the bag I traded away. I have always wanted an Angelica Messenger and how I have one!
> 
> I swapped in a custom strap for a little bit of fun and color.
> 
> Angelica Messenger in Sangria Pebbled leather, silver hardware and gray lining. It looks really red in the direct sunlight picture, but it is actually a muted purple-leaning red/berry.
> 
> View attachment 4853457
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853458


Now that I know this style is probably still available, would you mind taking some side shots of the bag?


----------



## christinemliu

yellow_tulip said:


> I went with the standard but wished I had gone with what some others have done and extended the handles. It fits on my shoulder fine but I think I’m used to using totes that have regular length I guess rather than closer to my armpit.


Just a thought @yellow_tulip, but as was mentioned, the handles are fully removable, so if you wanted to, you could order a new set of extended handles for the Soulmate Midi. Then you'd have the length you want !


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> Just a thought @yellow_tulip, but as was mentioned, the handles are fully removable, so if you wanted to, you could order a new set of extended handles for the Soulmate Midi. Then you'd have the length you want !



Oh what!!!!? Thanks! Just emailed Marco for a quote.


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> Now that I know this style is probably still available, would you mind taking some side shots of the bag?



No, of course I would not mind! I will wait until tomorrow since it is nighttime where I am - lighting should be better in the morning.


----------



## Coastal jewel

I cringe when I write this.  A baby soulmate?  Like the little minerva?  I’m also excited to see that so Many talking about the soulmate again,  this was my first MM purchase.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.


----------



## Sil1986

@BittyMonkey that is stunning!

This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.

I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.

First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)

Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)

Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)

Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aminu

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Welcome! What about the Penelope Messenger? It's more casual looking than the Zhoe since it doesn't have a flap. There's also a Grande version. Regarding leathers, it really depends on your preferences concerning weight and structure. Merinos is the lightest leather but that means it's more slouchy. Napa is also light, but structured and doesn't slouch at all. Pebbled leather is one of the heaviest, but it has a lovely texture, is very hardwearing and is halfway between slouchy and structured. Bear in mind that Marco can add extra backing to any of the leathers if you want more structure. There's a post somewhere showing the weight of the leathers, from lightest to heaviest. In terms of colour, how about navy or brown instead of black? Or introduce a little colour with a deep green or a dark red? There are so many gorgeous leathers and colours to choose from, I can understand your dilemma!


----------



## TotinScience

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Other crossbody styles to consider are Juliet or Siena midi - they are more of a satchel type, but can be marvelous as a crossbody.
As far as color vs black, you won't regret getting Marco's blacks. Specifically, I adore his black Nappa, it's an incredibly gorgeous leather. It is a gateway drug to more colorful hues for sure though .


----------



## Coastal jewel

Oh my gosh.. another one has fallen down the rabbit hole.  I won’t comment on cross-body styles because I don’t tend to “carry” that way.  However on leather.. while I love merinos my absolute favorite is Verona because I use my purses and tend to not want to baby them.  I love that Verona is lightweight, durable and lovely... all at the same time.  Let your first bag be black...  there will be plenty more in your future!


----------



## lenie

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Welcome to the MM fan club! You are going to love the styles, leather, and workmanship.
Many of his styles can be worn cross body. It really depends on how much you plan to carry. A midi Minerva is a great crossbody/shoulder carry style. It has pockets in the front for organization and you can have it made with or without the center compartment. It was my first. MM bag.  If you let us know how much you are thinking of carrying and features you like or dislike in a handbag style,  the MM ladies can steer you to a style that works for you.
Pebbled and Verona leathers are quite durable, doesn’t show scratches, and come in beautiful colors, which will work with a toddler. If you are looking for a leather you don’t have to “baby” or worry about, you can’t go wrong with pebbled or Verona. Their texture also makes it interesting. Smooth leathers are Nappa and Pompei. As previously mentioned, Merinos is the lightest and great for less structured styles. Vachetta is beautiful but may show scratches and marks a little more than others and it’s a little heavier.
It is hard to decide on a color. If you let us know what colors you have in your wardrobe, we can make some suggestions. It can be a bit overwhelming with so many styles, leathers, and colors to choose from. I am sure you will love anything you get from Marco.


----------



## orchidmyst

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Welcome!!
I like carrying my bags cross-body style too as I like having both hands free.
I recommend the Minerva Midi/Little Minerva and the Theia/Theia Midi style.
You can go for the smaller size if you don't carry much.
I find these 2 styles the most comfortable if you carry a lot of things.
(I carry 2 water bottles, Ipad along with the usual junk)
Remember to upgrade to the wider 1.2" shoulder strap as it really makes a difference in comfort. 
You can also change to the included short shoulder strap for these 2 styles so they're very versatile.
If you're looking for a smaller sized bag, I recommend the Luna, Zhoe, Mia, Juliet Midi, Grande Mia, Aura.
You may have to add an extra 3" for the strap, depending on where you want the bag to be at when carrying across body (some like it higher, some like it lower near the hip), so measure your usual bags and let Marco know what length you like.

You mentioned that Zhoe may be too structured, so I recommend trying another style for your first bag.

As for what leather to get, if weight is an issue to you, I recommend Merinos because it is the lightest. If the feel and look of the leather is important to you, then just get which leather attracts you.

As for color, do you usually go with black bags? Are you trying to get something different? You could try dark grey, dark brown, dark blue if you feel like a change.

Lastly, there are a lot of pictures on this thread, you can just search or check out the reference pictures thread:




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LuvNLux

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!



Welcome!  It can seem overwhelming at first with all the decisions.  Keep in mind that when you narrow down your choices, you can always ask Marco's opinion, especially if the leather you have chosen is a good choice for the bag style.  I have done that many times!

Now for bag styles:  you cannot go wrong with either Soulmate Midi or Selene Midi or Selene Zip Midi.  Both are slouchy and hold a lot. Those are two of his early and most popular styles.   Neither one is structured.


----------



## Sil1986

Oh wow thank you for all your replies! I am at work, but I will have another proper read through later and reply. This is starting to feel like the biggest decision of my life


----------



## christinemliu

Sil1986 said:


> Oh wow thank you for all your replies! I am at work, but I will have another proper read through later and reply. This is starting to feel like the biggest decision of my life


Hi @Sil1986! I wanted to echo the big WELCOME to this thread and to Massaccesi! As you can tell, we love to support one another in our MM love. I think all the advice you got above is great. I wear most of my bags crossbody and most of Marco's styles do well being carried like this. I love my Diva Midi, but actually what @orchidmyst brought out was what I was thinking as well; a Theia Midi is a great, easy crossbody style and an added exterior pocket would be great for a phone. If you don't like the rounded accent, you can ask for just a plain front. I would also go with a wider strap for comfort. But if you want a smaller crossbody that is a little more structured, go with @Aminu's great suggestion of a Penelope Messenger.  And like @TotinScience and @Coastal jewel said, go with your first instinct of black and you can come back for another bag in color! If you want a tote that can still be worn crossbody, @LuvNLux's suggestion of a Selene Midi / Soulmate Midi is a tote style that can also be worn crossbody.
It's totally a bag journey and we learn all the time...so feel free to ask away but also realize we may not make the perfect or right decisions 100 percent of the time, but that just means we learn and realize what we want for our next bag haha !


----------



## Mv95818

A huge vote for the Minerva Midi! Fits so many things, including my 13 inch laptop, and comfortable to wear either with the shoulder strap or as a crossbody! Marco’s quality is unrivaled.  No matter what you get you can’t go wrong.


----------



## Mv95818

Stunning! I have been eyeing the Clio myself but never thought about it in Croc. Great choice!!


BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025


THat is very elegant and chic!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sil1986 said:


> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)


Welcome, welcome. Have you also noted the Massaccesi photos only thread?  It shows so many styles and so many colors for you to evaluate. From your  preferences I would recommend Verona leather, which is my favorite one of all. So I will admit to being biased about it. My description of it is earthy, chewy, not too structured and not too slouchy.  It is very very durable. In fact I was looking at my MM collection this morning and the only bag that I have bought and not sold/traded, etc. (so I could muy more MM's) is my chocolate Verona Theia.  
Color is strictly a personal thing. I for one think you can never have too many black bags.  I think I have four, lol.
I will leave the style selections up to more knowledgeable folks. I have tried almost every one, but right now I am strictly a tote person.

Again, welcome and don't hesitate to ask lots of questions. We love to show off on here.


----------



## southernbelle43

The site won't let me edit my post to add a photo this morning, but here is my Chocolate Verona Theia. Can you see the wonderful leather color variations on it?


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> The site won't let me edit my post to add a photo this morning, but here is my Chocolate Verona Theia. Can you see the wonderful leather color variations on it?
> 
> View attachment 4854714


Beautiful leather! I can see why this is one of your favorite bags!


----------



## ohmisseevee

@samfalstaff here are some shots that include the sides of the Angelica Messenger, from different angles. Let me know if you want any additional images!


----------



## ohmisseevee

southernbelle43 said:


> The site won't let me edit my post to add a photo this morning, but here is my Chocolate Verona Theia. Can you see the wonderful leather color variations on it?



My Theia Midi is one of my favorite styles. It is so effortless and versatile but has a very classic look and I love the buckling mechanism that converts it from shoulder bag to crossbody/messenger bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> @samfalstaff here are some shots that include the sides of the Angelica Messenger, from different angles. Let me know if you want any additional images!
> 
> View attachment 4854964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854966


Very nice! Looks like a great bag shape.


----------



## lenie

Kimbashop said:


> Very nice! Looks like a great bag shape.


 I also add a zipper to the top of mine instead of the magnet.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> @samfalstaff here are some shots that include the sides of the Angelica Messenger, from different angles. Let me know if you want any additional images!
> 
> View attachment 4854964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854966


Beautiful! Thank you for the additional pictures. The strap goes really well with it! Would you wear this crossbody or is the bag too bulky for that?


----------



## tenKrat

BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025


A classic beauty


----------



## southernbelle43

ohmisseevee said:


> My Theia Midi is one of my favorite styles. It is so effortless and versatile but has a very classic look and I love the buckling mechanism that converts it from shoulder bag to crossbody/messenger bag!


I agree.  I have wondered why that strap is not the most requested one he makes. It is so unique and handy


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for the additional pictures. The strap goes really well with it! Would you wear this crossbody or is the bag too bulky for that?


I have an Angelica Messenger in vacchetta, and I do not wear it crossbody because it’s bulky for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> I have an Angelica Messenger in vacchetta, and I do not wear it crossbody because it’s bulky for me.


I think I saw pictures of your Angelica Messenger in the reference thread. Beautiful leather! I think I would agree it's not a bag to be worn crossbody.


----------



## tenKrat

Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.

I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025


This is gorgeous. I love your Clio. Marco said their would be more Clio's being shipped. I love my Clio such a great bag. Enjoy your lovely croc Clio. The leather is stunning.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.
> 
> I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.
> View attachment 4855175


Would you mind sharing a comparison pic and a mod shot of the Hera and Hera Midi?


----------



## djfmn

Sil1986 said:


> @BittyMonkey that is stunning!
> 
> This is my first post here - hello. I recently stumbled across the MM brand after googling which brands still make quality bags, and then finding a thread on here. I've since spent quite a while on the website and looking at the MM reference thread on here - I even emailed asking about samples because the bag I liked doesn't show colours on the website, but Marco told me that any bag can be made in pretty much any leather and I think it's time I asked for some knowledgeable help lol.
> 
> I was originally looking for a tote, but I do think I need to stick with cross body as I have a toddler and being hands free is invaluable. None of the bags jumped out at me straight away as being "the one", but I haven't had that feeling with a bag for years anyway and I'd already decided I am going to get a bag from MM. Anyway, I think I'm looking at a Diva, to be worn crossbody.
> 
> First, are there any other cross body styles I should be considering, from your experience? (I don't think I like the asymmetry of the Clio, Luna and Aurora personally, and I'm not sure on the very structured shape of the Zhoe, though I have seen people raving about it on here!)
> 
> Also, please can anyone help me narrow down the massive leather selection? I really don't know where to start. If I was to get a Diva, should I just go with nappa like Marco offers on the website, or are there better options? I do love the sound and look of Merinos, and pebbled is just gorgeous, but maybe not for a bucket bag? I wouldn't want it to be too structured or too slouchy, and it needs to be hard wearing (though seems they all are!)
> 
> Finally colour... will I regret going with basic black when so many beautiful colours are available? I don't want to hassle Marco by requesting lots of leather samples. I am trying to work out what colour would go with all my winter coats (I don't rotate my bags often, not that I have that many!)
> 
> Apologies for the massive post but I am totally overwhelmed, yet excited to order my first MM bag - I'm sure it won't be my last. Any help is greatly appreciated!


Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you join us. The wonderful thing about MM bags is you can have them made to your liking. Thicker straps, thinner straps, top handles on bags that do not have handles, shorten the strap, lengthen the strap, the changes you can make are endless and I can assure you we all do. Add a little croc to a leather bag. I lay in bed at night and dream up my next bag. Then I come to the MM thread for help on the choices I am making. If you want opinions and input the ladies here are always so generous with their help and suggestions. Then I think about it some more change my mind a couple of times and finally place an order. Initially it was overwhelming now that I order all my bags from MM I have become spoiled with all the choice and part of the entire experience for me is going through this process. I love discussing the options with everyone here and getting such great help and then the white box arrives from Italy. Such a great and wonderful experience of ordering bespoke hand made bags from Italy.
I am not the best person when it comes to cross body carrying bags my preference is hand held with the optional shoulder or messenger straps. I have added handles to lots of MM styles that do not have handles. I might love the style of the bag but it is a shoulder or cross body bag so I just ask Marco if he can add a top handle and most of the time he can. If you like the style of the bag and it is hand held remember he can just as easily remove a handle and add a cross body strap.
Go with your what you want if it is a black bag MM has the most gorgeous black leather. Although I have to say I previously prior to getting MM bags I only had black and brown bags now I have every color under the sun, orange, yellow, acid green, amethyst, metallics lots of them, tan, blue in every shade, taupe, anthracite which is now my black bag. When I was going to order my second MM bag in 2014 I was about to order a black nappa Zhoe and one the lovely MM ladies said to me order orange it is the new black and goes with everything. I ordered an orange nappa Zhoe and down the rabbit hole I went and it has been a slippery slope of MM bags ever since!!
Once again welcome to our MM family. My orange nappa (was going to be a black nappa Zhoe) I have had it for 6 years and it is very versatile I use it all the time.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you join us. The wonderful thing about MM bags is you can have them made to your liking. Thicker straps, thinner straps, top handles on bags that do not have handles, shorten the strap, lengthen the strap, the changes you can make are endless and I can assure you we all do. Add a little croc to a leather bag. I lay in bed at night and dream up my next bag. Then I come to the MM thread for help on the choices I am making. If you want opinions and input the ladies here are always so generous with their help and suggestions. Then I think about it some more change my mind a couple of times and finally place an order. Initially it was overwhelming now that I order all my bags from MM I have become spoiled with all the choice and part of the entire experience for me is going through this process. I love discussing the options with everyone here and getting such great help and then the white box arrives from Italy. Such a great and wonderful experience of ordering bespoke hand made bags from Italy.
> I am not the best person when it comes to cross body carrying bags my preference is hand held with the optional shoulder or messenger straps. I have added handles to lots of MM styles that do not have handles. I might love the style of the bag but it is a shoulder or cross body bag so I just ask Marco if he can add a top handle and most of the time he can. If you like the style of the bag and it is hand held remember he can just as easily remove a handle and add a cross body strap.
> Go with your what you want if it is a black bag MM has the most gorgeous black leather. Although I have to say I previously prior to getting MM bags I only had black and brown bags now I have every color under the sun, orange, yellow, acid green, amethyst, metallics lots of them, tan, blue in every shade, taupe, anthracite which is now my black bag. When I was going to order my second MM bag in 2014 I was about to order a black nappa Zhoe and one the lovely MM ladies said to me order orange it is the new black and goes with everything. I ordered an orange nappa Zhoe and down the rabbit hole I went and it has been a slippery slope of MM bags ever since!!
> Once again welcome to our MM family. My orange nappa (was going to be a black nappa Zhoe) I have had it for 6 years and it is very versatile I use it all the time.
> View attachment 4855339


I agree about your orange bag. After reading your posts I ordered an orange Tuscania sabrina midi. It is one of my favorite bags and colors. And surprisingly the color does go with so many outfits!


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! Thank you for the additional pictures. The strap goes really well with it! Would you wear this crossbody or is the bag too bulky for that?



Personally I would not wear it cross body - it is a little bulky for my own personal preference. For this style and shape I would wear it on the shoulder but not across the body.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.
> 
> I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.
> View attachment 4855175


I love your whole look. And the Hera looks amazing.


----------



## Sil1986

Once again thank you all so much for the warm welcome. There are too many posts to quote individually, sorry, but I appreciate all the advice and ideas. What a lovely community this is, I feel spoiled already with all the help!

So I've read through the entire photos thread and unsurprisingly my initial opinions have completely changed.
I still like the Diva, but having seen so many other bags being worn crossbody, several of the other styles have grown on me - Selene, Soulmate and Zhoe mainly.

I know now that I like solid colour leather, so I'm leaning towards a bag in nappa, merinos or pebbled, and I don't like vacchetta, tuscania or cuoio toscano as I'm not a fan of the aged look/variation of colour.

In terms of colour, someone on the photos thread had a selene in dark violet which was instant love, but I guess that leather is no longer available. I don't know if I can bring myself to get boring black. I love the purples and teals and warm blues, I don't want a light colour and I already have an orange and a red bag.

Basically I'm narrowing it down. And some of the customisations, like the colour blocking and custom edging colours shown on the photos thread, are just stunning. I think I will end up like you @djfmn, lying awake planning the next bag. This could be dangerous on my wallet! 

Edit to add: I just went back and looked at the velvet verona blog post. The purple is to die for. But I should have been quicker!


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love your Clio. Marco said their would be more Clio's being shipped. I love my Clio such a great bag. Enjoy your lovely croc Clio. The leather is stunning.


Thank you! I actually ordered a hand carry strap. Now that I see it, I think it would look very classy with a short strap. Marco agreed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sil1986 said:


> Once again thank you all so much for the warm welcome. There are too many posts to quote individually, sorry, but I appreciate all the advice and ideas. What a lovely community this is, I feel spoiled already with all the help!
> 
> So I've read through the entire photos thread and unsurprisingly my initial opinions have completely changed.
> I still like the Diva, but having seen so many other bags being worn crossbody, several of the other styles have grown on me - Selene, Soulmate and Zhoe mainly.
> 
> I know now that I like solid colour leather, so I'm leaning towards a bag in nappa, merinos or pebbled, and I don't like vacchetta, tuscania or cuoio toscano as I'm not a fan of the aged look/variation of colour.
> 
> In terms of colour, someone on the photos thread had a selene in dark violet which was instant love, but I guess that leather is no longer available. I don't know if I can bring myself to get boring black. I love the purples and teals and warm blues, I don't want a light colour and I already have an orange and a red bag.
> 
> Basically I'm narrowing it down. And some of the customisations, like the colour blocking and custom edging colours shown on the photos thread, are just stunning. I think I will end up like you @djfmn, lying awake planning the next bag. This could be dangerous on my wallet!
> 
> Edit to add: I just went back and looked at the velvet verona blog post. The purple is to die for. But I should have been quicker!


I have 2 Selenes Midi with additional shoulder strap and zipper. I carry them crossbody and tote style. I use them mainly during winter. If weight is no issue I would go with pebbled leather. It is very durable.


----------



## tenKrat

Per @Devyn Danielle  request, here are comparison photos of Hera (royal blue goat suede) vs. Hera Midi (dark teal Sorrento natural goat).


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.
> 
> I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.
> View attachment 4855175


Love this!


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Per @devyn Danielle’s request, here are comparison photos of Hera (royal blue goat suede) vs. Hera Midi (dark teal Sorrento natural goat).
> View attachment 4855792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855794


I love the details on the strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Per @devyn Danielle’s request, here are comparison photos of Hera (royal blue goat suede) vs. Hera Midi (dark teal Sorrento natural goat).
> View attachment 4855792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855794


Beautiful! Hera is definitely an underrated style.
And: OMG those shoes! What brand are they?


----------



## bonniekir

tenKrat said:


> Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.
> I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.
> View attachment 4855175



It looks gorgeos!! I recieved the Teal in a Calista! Such a rich colour!!


----------



## bonniekir

BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025



It is a very good green IMO.. I like it!
Congrats with this beauty.


----------



## tenKrat

Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.

Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.

I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)

*European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.

The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. Let me back up, you can if you rolled it up tightly and depending on what else is in your bag, you can smoosh it in. It comes with a messenger strap, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! Hera is definitely an underrated style.
> And: OMG those shoes! What brand are they?


John Fluevog. He’s a Canadian shoe designer who’s been around for 50 years. Stores also in the U.S. and one European store in Amsterdam. Check out the website and select the location. For you, it’s Europe, right? There is also a stockist for Fluevog in Poland called Raspberry Heels. There is a website for that, too.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.
> 
> Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.
> 
> I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)
> 
> *European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.
> 
> The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. It comes with a messenger strap, too.
> View attachment 4855796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855797


I absolutely agree with you on the cut. I was going to tell MM to find the most veiny piece he could find. So glad I had him reserve some of the teal for me. Thank you so much for posting more pictures of this beautiful bag!!

Does the messenger strap also have the same nice details?


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> John Fluevog. He’s a Canadian shoe designer who’s been around for 50 years. Stores also in the U.S. and one European store in Amsterdam. Check out the website and select the location. For you, it’s Europe, right? There is also a stockist for Fluevog in Poland called Raspberry Heels. There is a website for that, too.


Thank you!
Yes it is Europe for me.  Will check those shoes out.
I love your European cut of the Sorrento leather, btw. Am a bit sad now that I ordered my latest Theia in Aquila matte. Should have waited a few weeks for goat. Bag funds are dry right now. Maybe next time.


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> I absolutely agree with you on the cut. I was going to tell MM to find the most veiny piece he could find. So glad I had him reserve some of the teal for me. Thank you so much for posting more pictures of this beautiful bag!!
> 
> Does the messenger strap also have the same nice details?


No, it’s a regular strap. More detailed pics:


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Per @Devyn Danielle  request, here are comparison photos of Hera (royal blue goat suede) vs. Hera Midi (dark teal Sorrento natural goat).
> View attachment 4855792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855794


Thank you so much. I have a Hera too. While I’m very happy with the size,  I‘m thinking about trying the midi. Which size do you prefer?


----------



## tenKrat

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you so much. I have a Hera too. While I’m very happy with the size,  I‘m thinking about trying the midi. Which size do you prefer?


I like both sizes pretty much equally. I don’t carry much, so the Midi is perfect. But I like how the larger size looks and hangs when not stuffed—-sometimes a bigger size in a certain style, like Hera, just looks better/way more cool.


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.
> 
> Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.
> 
> I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)
> 
> *European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.
> 
> The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. Let me back up, you can if you rolled it up tightly and depending on what else is in your bag, you can smoosh it in. It comes with a messenger strap, too.
> View attachment 4855796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855797


Love your new bag! Marco is such an artist that he puts the more textured panel in the middle.  It gives such an interesting design to the bag.  I like to see the texture and veining too.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> No, it’s a regular strap. More detailed pics:
> View attachment 4855831
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855835
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855836


Thanks! I just confirmed with Marco that he can make a messenger/crossbody strap with the same details! I don't wear too many bags on my shoulder so I would be fine if it was nonadjustable and nondetachable.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Love your new bag! Marco is such an artist that he puts the more textured panel in the middle.  It gives such an interesting design to the bag.  I like to see the texture and veining too.


I was just going to same thing as you @lenie!
That's such a beautiful shade of teal @tenKrat...and I am so looking forward to my next bag now because I also chose taupe lining and I love how it looks on your Hera Midi. Thank you for all the mod shots and pics...drool city!
And all this talk of straps is making me want to order another strap...either a Theia one or a Hera short strap...


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.
> 
> Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.
> 
> I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)
> 
> *European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.
> 
> The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. Let me back up, you can if you rolled it up tightly and depending on what else is in your bag, you can smoosh it in. It comes with a messenger strap, too.
> View attachment 4855796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855797


LOVE the look of your Hera Midi   

Oh, I do wish Marco would update his website with his recent models.... 

@tenKrat, would you please be so kind as to measure the length of shoulder strap, "ring-to-ring", on your full sized Hera and on your Hera Midi?


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> Miss Croc Clio has arrived! This is 'very dark green' Croc, which looks black at night in indoor light. It definitely looks dark green in sunlight, though. I did also get a shoulder strap, but I like it better crossbody because it just lays better.
> 
> View attachment 4854022
> View attachment 4854023
> View attachment 4854024
> View attachment 4854025


I just got a chance to view your new bag on my desktop screen. She is lovely! I love the shape of it and the croc looks perfect with it.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! I just confirmed with Marco that he can make a messenger/crossbody strap with the same details! I don't wear too many bags on my shoulder so I would be fine if it was nonadjustable and nondetachable.


good to know -- it's funny because I had that thought about my crossbody strap for the midi Diva. I love the details of the shoulder strap but I tend to carry the bag more as a crossbody and wished for more details on it. Maybe I"ll order one.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> I like both sizes pretty much equally. I don’t carry much, so the Midi is perfect. But I like how the larger size looks and hangs when not stuffed—-sometimes a bigger size in a certain style, like Hera, just looks better/way more cool.



I agree. I don’t carry a lot either, but I love the hang of the full sized Hera. Decision, decisions.....


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.
> 
> Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.
> 
> I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)
> 
> *European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.
> 
> The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. Let me back up, you can if you rolled it up tightly and depending on what else is in your bag, you can smoosh it in. It comes with a messenger strap, too.
> View attachment 4855796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855797


Love it!


----------



## Coastal jewel

The Hera strap...  omg..


----------



## samfalstaff

Coastal jewel said:


> The Hera strap...  omg..


YES! I am ordering a Hera based on @tenKrat's posts. I'll just have to order a Soulmate and Aphrodite next time.


----------



## carterazo

Sil1986 said:


> Once again thank you all so much for the warm welcome. There are too many posts to quote individually, sorry, but I appreciate all the advice and ideas. What a lovely community this is, I feel spoiled already with all the help!
> 
> So I've read through the entire photos thread and unsurprisingly my initial opinions have completely changed.
> I still like the Diva, but having seen so many other bags being worn crossbody, several of the other styles have grown on me - Selene, Soulmate and Zhoe mainly.
> 
> I know now that I like solid colour leather, so I'm leaning towards a bag in nappa, merinos or pebbled, and I don't like vacchetta, tuscania or cuoio toscano as I'm not a fan of the aged look/variation of colour.
> 
> In terms of colour, someone on the photos thread had a selene in dark violet which was instant love, but I guess that leather is no longer available. I don't know if I can bring myself to get boring black. I love the purples and teals and warm blues, I don't want a light colour and I already have an orange and a red bag.
> 
> Basically I'm narrowing it down. And some of the customisations, like the colour blocking and custom edging colours shown on the photos thread, are just stunning. I think I will end up like you @djfmn, lying awake planning the next bag. This could be dangerous on my wallet!
> 
> Edit to add: I just went back and looked at the velvet verona blog post. The purple is to die for. But I should have been quicker!



Welcome to the MM thread!  I mean, welcome to the slippery slope.    
Zhoe is my favorite MM style!  In nappa any bag would be more structured.  I highly recommend pebbled, fiore or verona, as they truly wear like iron.  They soften beautifully and can be dressed up or down. Merinos is lighter, but sometimes seems a bit dry. (my experience)  I won't talk about black, because I love the rainbow. I say go for the color that makes you happy!  You know, it doesn't hurt to email Marco and ask if by any miracle he has enough of the purple velvet Verona left for a Zhoe.  If he says no, then you know for sure.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Per @Devyn Danielle  request, here are comparison photos of Hera (royal blue goat suede) vs. Hera Midi (dark teal Sorrento natural goat).
> View attachment 4855792
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855794



Great bags as always. And those shoes!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Unlike other members who said their Sorrento bags smelled a little gamey at first, my Hera Midi did not. I was actually looking forward to this smell that others described. My bag came with the normal delicious Massaccesi leather smell.
> 
> Dark teal Sorrento, dark gunmetal HW, taupe lining. The taupe is another elegant neutral lining color. I like it as much as the tortilla color.
> 
> I love the texture and veining in the goat leather. I requested a European cut on the hide for my bag because I prefer natural looking leather with its imperfections. (Of course, there are bags where their appearances depend on uniformity in texture and veining. For me, not Hera.)
> 
> *European cut* = more “imperfect” parts (less uniformity in leather texture, more uneven/scattered veining) of the hide are used for a bag, thus resulting in less waste.
> 
> The Hera Midi is quite roomy for a medium size bag. You just cannot put a lightweight sweater in it like you can in the regular size Hera. Let me back up, you can if you rolled it up tightly and depending on what else is in your bag, you can smoosh it in. It comes with a messenger strap, too.
> View attachment 4855796
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855797



What are the measurements for the Midi Hera? Sorry if I missed a post with this info.  I could not find her on the MM site.


----------



## Cleda

carterazo said:


> What are the measurements for the Midi Hera? Sorry if I missed a post with this info.  I could not find her on the MM site.



It's not on the website, it's hidden in the blog post on Straw bags. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/straw-limited-edition

Hera Midi dimensions:
_Width at base: 12.8″ (cm. 32,5)
Height: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
Depth at base 5.3″ (cm. 13,5)
Regular strap drop: 9.45″ (cm. 24)
Messenger strap length: from 46.4” to 50” (cm. 118 to cm. 127)
Messenger strap width: 0.8″ (cm. 2)_


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Hera Midi in dark teal Sorrento natural goat leather arrived this afternoon. I love the size of this bag and how it hangs nicely against the body.
> 
> I could only get this quick mod shot as the afternoon light is fading. Close up pics of the bag soon.
> View attachment 4855175



This is a super cool lookl!! Hera always looks ladylike to me but you've managed to make it look rugged. Love all your modshots, as usual!


----------



## Cleda

Coastal jewel said:


> The Hera strap...  omg..



I LOVE the Hera strap too! I bought the Straw Hera Midi on impulse so I didn't really study the details. Was a happy surprise when I received it and saw how unique the strap is.


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> It's not on the website, it's hidden in the blog post on Straw bags. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/straw-limited-edition
> 
> Hera Midi dimensions:
> _Width at base: 12.8″ (cm. 32,5)
> Height: 10.6″ (cm. 27)
> Depth at base 5.3″ (cm. 13,5)
> Regular strap drop: 9.45″ (cm. 24)
> Messenger strap length: from 46.4” to 50” (cm. 118 to cm. 127)
> Messenger strap width: 0.8″ (cm. 2)_



Thank you!  That is the perfect size for me.  Oh, oh!


----------



## Sil1986

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE the look of your Hera Midi
> 
> Oh, I do wish Marco would update his website with his recent models....
> 
> @tenKrat, would you please be so kind as to measure the length of shoulder strap, "ring-to-ring", on your full sized Hera and on your Hera Midi?



How do you find out about recent models if not from the website? I've checked the blog... thanks 

Also @carterazo I have emailed Marco about the velvet verona, fingers crossed!


----------



## southernbelle43

Sil1986 said:


> How do you find out about recent models if not from the website? I've checked the blog... thanks
> 
> Also @carterazo I have emailed Marco about the velvet verona, fingers crossed!


Unfortuntely Marco does not have the funds or resources to employ someone to keep his web site up to date.  He is a hands on bag designer and maker.  Reading through the thread, the blog and the photo reference thread and asking us questions  is about the only way you can know all that is available.  We all hope that someday he will have these resources.  However we don't want him to lose the personal touch that keeps us coming back.


----------



## Sil1986

Thank you @southernbelle43, that makes total sense. Just didn't know if I was missing something.

Marco has put the purple velvet verona aside for me! Now just to decide which bag (and the rest )


----------



## southernbelle43

Sil1986 said:


> Thank you @southernbelle43, that makes total sense. Just didn't know if I was missing something.
> 
> Marco has put the purple velvet verona aside for me! Now just to decide which bag (and the rest )


Yea!  If you make a list of the things you like in a bag you will find the right one.  I made a lot of mistakes ordering until I learned that my favorite things are double handles, open top, an outisde pocket, etc.  That led me to a bag that I use all of the time..my little miss m.  Every time I stray too far from that I end up not using the bag, lol.


----------



## carterazo

Sil1986 said:


> Thank you @southernbelle43, that makes total sense. Just didn't know if I was missing something.
> 
> Marco has put the purple velvet verona aside for me! Now just to decide which bag (and the rest )



Yay, you got the leather!  That's great.  Feel free to keep asking questions about different bags if you need it to help make your decision.   What do you mean by "and the rest"?    Just fyi, some of us add in slg's to try new leathers and get smaller items we would love to try.  It also helps to offset the high (and necessary) shipping cost.  This time of year, I will not risk using usps (lower cost) because by the time a bag ships, it might become part of the holiday craziness and could take waaaay longer to get here.  Just some things to keep in mind.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE the look of your Hera Midi
> 
> Oh, I do wish Marco would update his website with his recent models....
> 
> @tenKrat, would you please be so kind as to measure the length of shoulder strap, "ring-to-ring", on your full sized Hera and on your Hera Midi?


Full size Hera strap: 20"
Hera Midi strap: 17"


----------



## tenKrat

@Devyn Danielle I want to revise my answer to your question of which do I prefer...full size or Midi size Hera? After carrying the Midi the last two days, I've discovered that although the size is perfect for the amount I carry, its drape is not as thrilling to  me as the more beautiful drape on the full size Hera. I wore my full size Hera for part of today, and doing so confirmed that I much prefer her to the Midi size. In fact, today I changed my purple Velvet Verona order from Hera Midi to full size Hera.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Full size Hera strap: 20"
> Hera Midi strap: 17"
> View attachment 4857121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857122


Thank you _*so*_ much, @tenKrat  

I think we can conclude that the handle drop stated in the Straw Hera Midi description (" _Regular strap drop: 9.45″ (cm. 24) _the same handle drop as stated for the regular Hera) is slightly off, as visualized so clearly on your brilliant mod-photos carrying both bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> @Devyn Danielle I want to revise my answer to your question of which do I prefer...full size or Midi size Hera? After carrying the Midi the last two days, I've discovered that although the size is perfect for the amount I carry, its drape is not as thrilling to  me as the more beautiful drape on the full size Hera. I wore my full size Hera for part of today, and doing so confirmed that I much prefer her to the Midi size. In fact, today I changed my purple Velvet Verona order from Hera Midi to full size Hera.


Thanks for your input. That’s the part that I was unsure about, would the midi hang and show off the leather like the full size does. I’m pretty sure my next order will be a Verona Hera. Based on your experience and my initial inclination, I’ll stick with the full size, because it will really show the beauty of Verona.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Full size Hera strap: 20"
> Hera Midi strap: 17"
> View attachment 4857121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857122


How does the strap hook to the bag?


----------



## samfalstaff

Oh, my! Just ordered a Hera midi, saturn wallet, and two penelopes for my mom and MIL. Slippery slope indeed!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! Just ordered a Hera midi, saturn wallet, and two penelopes for my mom and MIL. Slippery slope indeed!


Welcome to the club.  You will receive no criticism here for spending money on MM bags!!!


----------



## carterazo

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! Just ordered a Hera midi, saturn wallet, and two penelopes for my mom and MIL. Slippery slope indeed!



We're sliding down the hill (mountiain?) with you!


----------



## samfalstaff

carterazo said:


> We're sliding down the hill (mountiain?) with you!


At least I have company then! I haven't even ordered my Aphrodite yet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am SO tempted by the velvet verona... But I honestly can't decide what bag I would use it for - I don't think there is anything really calling to me right now, since most of my current bags do serve my needs.

I also don't know which color?! I love purples so that was my immediate inclination, but I also don't know if there is any of it left. I think the Clio or Mia would look gorgeous in the texture of a velvet verona.


----------



## samfalstaff

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SO tempted by the velvet verona... But I honestly can't decide what bag I would use it for - I don't think there is anything really calling to me right now, since most of my current bags do serve my needs.
> 
> I also don't know which color?! I love purples so that was my immediate inclination, but I also don't know if there is any of it left. I think the Clio or Mia would look gorgeous in the texture of a velvet verona.


About a day ago, he said he had nude, blue jay, independence blue, and purple left of the velvet verona. Although, I think someone above just put in an order for purple so that might be gone. And I just ordered a little penelope in the blue jay.

Even though Marco said he was out of the wine velvet verona, he did then say he probably had enough of it for a little penelope. So I'm guessing there are usable scraps left of most the velvet verona.


----------



## dignatius

ajamy said:


> these colours are very close to the real thing.  The yellow lining is a warm, gold tinged yellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818826



@ajamy , is the Burgundy Aquila Matte a true burgundy or does it have a purple undertone in real life?


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> How does the strap hook to the bag?


The Hera strap hooks on easily:


----------



## Ludmilla

dignatius said:


> @ajamy , is the Burgundy Aquila Matte a true burgundy or does it have a purple undertone in real life?


This is my Theia in that leather. In my eyes it has a purple undertone.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Full size Hera strap: 20"
> Hera Midi strap: 17"
> View attachment 4857121
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857122


what Leather did you select for the full size Hera strap?  I like the contrast.  J


----------



## dignatius

Ludmilla said:


> This is my Theia in that leather. In my eyes it has a purple undertone.
> View attachment 4857742



Thanks!  I was questioning my eyesight but yes, I see a lot of purple in your Theia as well.   Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## ajamy

dignatius said:


> @ajamy , is the Burgundy Aquila Matte a true burgundy or does it have a purple undertone in real life?


Hi Dignatius, the burgundy Aquila matte does veer towards purple rather than red, It’s a lovely colour.  on my screen Ludmilla’s picture looks more true purple than it is in real life.


----------



## Sil1986

I finally placed my order with Marco, and I'm afraid I did get the last purple velvet verona hide.

@carterazo by "and the rest" I meant all the other details that need to be decided 

Anyway I did decide - I went for the Diva, as that was my first instinct, but I went for the Midi Diva which I wouldn't have known about if it wasn't for this thread, so thank you all. I have chosen light gold hardware and the marine lining. I got a shortened messenger strap as the one on my current bag is 100cm, and also the wider strap - thanks to all who suggested that. Marco is so lovely and he gave me a surprise discount, I'm so happy and the whole process was just super fun. So glad I found this thread.


----------



## Kimbashop

Sil1986 said:


> I finally placed my order with Marco, and I'm afraid I did get the last purple velvet verona hide.
> 
> @carterazo by "and the rest" I meant all the other details that need to be decided
> 
> Anyway I did decide - I went for the Diva, as that was my first instinct, but I went for the Midi Diva which I wouldn't have known about if it wasn't for this thread, so thank you all. I have chosen light gold hardware and the marine lining. I got a shortened messenger strap as the one on my current bag is 100cm, and also the wider strap - thanks to all who suggested that. Marco is so lovely and he gave me a surprise discount, I'm so happy and the whole process was just super fun. So glad I found this thread.


Congratulations! I have the midi-Diva in the purple Goat leather and I love the bag. It is really a perfect small bucket bag. It will look beautiful in the purple velvet. here is a picture of mine.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations! I have the midi-Diva in the purple Goat leather and I love the bag. It is really a perfect small bucket bag. It will look beautiful in the purple velvet. here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 4858990


Oh my.. my..  that is sweet.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop, that is a gorgeous bag! Marco is such a magician with his leathers and colors.

I think right now, I am wanting to order the perfect everyday black bag for myself - something versatile and classy, and can be dressed up and down.

I was considering the Aurora Midi, _but_ i already have this style in the original size so i am considering maybe trying something else instead, like the Clio with some modifications, or the Mia or Aura. I also considered Little Miss M, but I prefer a cross-body bag / long shoulder bag rather than a shoulder bag.

It's tough though - they are all beautiful bags and I could see myself being happy with any one of them!


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Oh my.. my..  that is sweet.


Thank you! She is a sweet little bag. Midi Diva has written to the top of my list of favorite bags alongside Little Val and some BV cross bodies.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Kimbashop, that is a gorgeous bag! Marco is such a magician with his leathers and colors.
> 
> I think right now, I am wanting to order the perfect everyday black bag for myself - something versatile and classy, and can be dressed up and down.
> 
> I was considering the Aurora Midi, _but_ i already have this style in the original size so i am considering maybe trying something else instead, like the Clio with some modifications, or the Mia or Aura. I also considered Little Miss M, but I prefer a cross-body bag / long shoulder bag rather than a shoulder bag.
> 
> It's tough though - they are all beautiful bags and I could see myself being happy with any one of them!


Thank you. He really is. You can tell he spent time placing the leather on different parts of the bag. The leather is both soft and thick, so that it stands open on its little feet and bottom but smooshes up nicely to close at the top. The side details are lovely (extra strip of leather, slightly raised base seam and a pretty hardware detail), giving the bag just a bit of structure. And there are lovely striations and texture on the body of the bag. 

I love the Mia and the Aura as classic style bags with a bit of added "bling" via the clasps. I think their size and styling are classic.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you. He really is. You can tell he spent time placing the leather on different parts of the bag. The leather is both soft and thick, so that it stands open on its little feet and bottom but smooshes up nicely to close at the top. The side details are lovely (extra strip of leather, slightly raised base seam and a pretty hardware detail), giving the bag just a bit of structure. And there are lovely striations and texture on the body of the bag.
> 
> I love the Mia and the Aura as classic style bags with a bit of added "bling" via the clasps. I think their size and styling are classic.


 
have you tried little athena?  I have one in black Verona  as a messenger  But I really use a minerva strap with it.  LOVE the size and organization.


----------



## tenKrat

Coastal jewel said:


> what Leather did you select for the full size Hera strap?  I like the contrast.  J


Hi, J. The full size Hera strap is dark brown Aquila matte leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> have you tried little athena?  I have one in black Verona  as a messenger  But I really use a minerva strap with it.  LOVE the size and organization.


That is a really cute bag. I believe that @ohmisseevee had one in red so I don’t know if she would want the bag in black.


----------



## Coastal jewel

carterazo said:


> We're sliding down the hill (mountiain?) with you!


Carterazo.  what did YOU decide?


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Carterazo.  what did YOU decide?



I went with little Minerva. And some slg's, of course.


----------



## mleleigh

Just saw this on their FB page... I’m intrigued! That’s a beautiful hardware combination.


----------



## Coastal jewel

mleleigh said:


> Just saw this on their FB page... I’m intrigued! That’s a beautiful hardware combination.  Oh geez!!!
> 
> View attachment 4860865


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mleleigh said:


> Just saw this on their FB page... I’m intrigued! That’s a beautiful hardware combination.
> 
> View attachment 4860865


I saw it too. I love that attachment and the strap detail. That would work really well with many of his other bags too!


----------



## anitalilac

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations! I have the midi-Diva in the purple Goat leather and I love the bag. It is really a perfect small bucket bag. It will look beautiful in the purple velvet. here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 4858990



That is beautiful ! I love bucket bags and Diva by MM is the perfect one. I'm thinking of getting this smaller version to replace my Diva in Verona Taupe that I gifted to my sister. Not a fan of Verona at all. 
Anyway do you have the bigger version so that you can compare side by side? I'm torn between the Napa and Sorento Leather. 
Does Sorento holds it shape when on its own? I don't want my bag to puddle when putting it down.

Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

anitalilac said:


> That is beautiful ! I love bucket bags and Diva by MM is the perfect one. I'm thinking of getting this smaller version to replace my Diva in Verona Taupe that I gifted to my sister. Not a fan of Verona at all.
> Anyway do you have the bigger version so that you can compare side by side? I'm torn between the Napa and Sorento Leather.
> Does Sorento holds it shape when on its own? I don't want my bag to puddle when putting it down.
> 
> Thanks!



Thank you! 
I just have the midi size so I can't compare to the larger one -- sorry. Maybe someone else on the thread has both sizes and could post. I will say that in the midi size the goat remains both sturdy and soft -- when it is open at the top, the leather does not flop down so that you can reach inside of it very easy. I really like this as I think anything softer might drive me crazy -- this is not a type of bag I would want to have puddle on me as I like the ease of reaching in and out of the bag (especially in the car -- huge bonus there). In terms of leather choices, the Sorrento is definitely not as smooth as the nappa. It is grained and has some color variations in it, whereas the Nappa is uniformly saturated and smooth. I would say that the Nappa would make the bag dressier looking and more polished, if that is a consideration.


----------



## Fancyfree

anitalilac said:


> That is beautiful ! I love bucket bags and Diva by MM is the perfect one. I'm thinking of getting this smaller version to replace my Diva in Verona Taupe that I gifted to my sister. Not a fan of Verona at all.
> Anyway do you have the bigger version so that you can compare side by side? I'm torn between the Napa and Sorento Leather.
> Does Sorento holds it shape when on its own? I don't want my bag to puddle when putting it down.
> 
> Thanks!


As most of Marco's leathers get a lot softer with use (I guess the exceptions being Pompei and Croco), I'd let him know that you want your bag to be firmly structured so as not to "puddle" after a few months. Marco will then choose the appropriate backing for your chosen leather (and, _if you ask_, let you know if you actually ought to choose a different leather)


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> As most of Marco's leathers get a lot softer with use (I guess the exceptions being Pompei and Croco), I'd let him know that you want your bag to be firmly structured so as not to "puddle" after a few months. Marco will then choose the appropriate backing for your chosen leather (and, _if you ask_, let you know if you actually ought to choose a different leather)


Yes they do and I have made a couple of mistakes on choosing leather.  I had a merinos Selene midi that absolutely was just a puddle of leather which made it so hard to get things out of.  And I now have a bag in Verona that is so beautiful, but I picked the wrong style for it.  I strongly agree that you should  check with Marco,  so you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes they do and I have made a couple of mistakes on choosing leather.  I had a merinos Selene midi that absolutely was just a puddle of leather which made it so hard to get things out of.  And I now have a bag in Verona that is so beautiful, but I picked the wrong style for it.  I strongly agree that you should  check with Marco,  so you won't be disappointed.


I know you love Verona, @southernbelle43 .
I don't yet own a Verona bag, but have been admiring the photos of Verona bags (several of them yours ) and I have been wondering which of the bags on my wishlist I should order in Verona!

So please, _please_ share:
Which styles/designs do _you personally _feel are best, least and "so-so" suited the Verona leather?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I know you love Verona, @southernbelle43.
> I don't yet own a Verona bag, but have been admiring the photos of Verona bags (several of them yours ) and I have been wondering which of the bags on my wishlist I should order in Verona!
> 
> So please, _please_ share:
> Which styles/designs do _you personally _feel are best, least and "so-so" suited the Verone leather?


From my OWN personal experience with verona here is the list of bags I have owned:

Works well for: juliet, selene, theia,  victoria,  aphrodite and modena

I would not use it for: alexia, valerie, zhoe (I guess you could ask MM to add backing, but that adds weight as well).

So so:   sabrina which needs a nice soft leather (IMHO) so it folds well, the daphne or the Little Minerva. It is gorgeous on the Little Minerva, but it keeps falling over and drives me batty, lol.  If I carried more things it would not be a problem. I think they would hold it up.   

I am sure others will disagree with some of these...this is just my opinion being a lover of verona.


----------



## lenie

Just received notice that my Grande Penelope Messenger in Natural Cuoio with shorter shoulder strap,wider Messenger strap, and yellow lining has shipped. Yay!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> From my OWN personal experience with verona here is the list of bags I have owned:
> 
> Works well for: juliet, selene, theia,  victoria,  aphrodite and modena
> 
> I would not use it for: alexia, valerie, zhoe (I guess you could ask MM to add backing, but that adds weight as well).
> 
> So so:   sabrina which needs a nice soft leather (IMHO) so it folds well, the daphne or the Little Minerva. It is gorgeous on the Little Minerva, but it keeps falling over and drives me batty, lol.  If I carried more things it would not be a problem. I think they would hold it up.
> 
> I am sure others will disagree with some of these...this is just my opinion being a lover of verona.


Thank you for sharing your experience with Verona, @southernbelle43. Very useful .

What a pity it isn't working so well for your Little Minerva.
Most of us are guilty of putting _too_ much in our bags , but not you 

Would a bag insert be of any help?


----------



## carterazo

Did you guys see the new picture on the MM site about the winter collection? I loooove the new bag shown there.  I may be in trouble next year too....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Did you guys see the new picture on the MM site about the winter collection? I loooove the new bag shown there.  I may be in trouble next year too....



Oh wow!!! That’s gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience with Verona, @southernbelle43. Very useful .
> 
> What a pity it isn't working so well for your Little Minerva.
> Most of us are guilty of putting _too_ much in our bags , but not you
> 
> Would a bag insert be of any help?
> View attachment 4863040


Thank you dear. I have several different kinds, but they add weight. I think yhe bag just needs to be rehomed. Sigh


carterazo said:


> Did you guys see the new picture on the MM site about the winter collection? I loooove the new bag shown there.  I may be in trouble next year too....


It is really pretty, especially now  that I am into more structured bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Could be trouble...


----------



## christinemliu

Astra! Whoa!:




__





						Astra Collection
					





					mailchi.mp
				



He even included the approximate weight for each style...

"The Astra collection is made up of 3 stunning new styles: an extremely elegant midi size satchel, a gorgeous hobo and an amazing crossbody bag. All 3 Astra bags can be produced in any of our leathers.  I designed these 3 styles so that you have the choice to select either 1 color or to combine 2 colors.  Two colors gives you lots of fun and interesting combinations to dream up.

As with Clio, Astra Hobo and Astra Crossbody can be ordered with either a short strap, a shoulder strap or a crossbody strap to better fit your needs.

Additionally for our customers who prefer a softer style bag we are offering an unstructured version of Astra Hobo. The Astra Hobo unstructured will have no backing and we recommend selecting a softer MM leather.

MM’s Astra collection will be officially added to our eShop at the end of this week. As we do with each new  introduction, we are offering our customers a 2 day early purchase promotion (starting Wednesday September 30 through the end of day Thursday October 1st). You will be able to order any Astra style with a 20% rebate off our official price-list. You will also receive a free hardware and lining upgrade.

Orders can be sent by email to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
Shipping fees apply - No returns or exchanges.

Welcome to MM’s latest creation: ASTRA!"


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Astra! Whoa!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astra Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailchi.mp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He even included the approximate weight for each style...
> 
> "The Astra collection is made up of 3 stunning new styles: an extremely elegant midi size satchel, a gorgeous hobo and an amazing crossbody bag. All 3 Astra bags can be produced in any of our leathers.  I designed these 3 styles so that you have the choice to select either 1 color or to combine 2 colors.  Two colors gives you lots of fun and interesting combinations to dream up.
> 
> As with Clio, Astra Hobo and Astra Crossbody can be ordered with either a short strap, a shoulder strap or a crossbody strap to better fit your needs.
> 
> Additionally for our customers who prefer a softer style bag we are offering an unstructured version of Astra Hobo. The Astra Hobo unstructured will have no backing and we recommend selecting a softer MM leather.
> 
> MM’s Astra collection will be officially added to our eShop at the end of this week. As we do with each new  introduction, we are offering our customers a 2 day early purchase promotion (starting Wednesday September 30 through the end of day Thursday October 1st). You will be able to order any Astra style with a 20% rebate off our official price-list. You will also receive a free hardware and lining upgrade.
> 
> Orders can be sent by email to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> Shipping fees apply - No returns or exchanges.
> 
> Welcome to MM’s latest creation: ASTRA!"


These are all beautiful!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh wow!!! That’s gorgeous.


This style really speaks to me! I love the aesthetic -- it feels a bit art deco to me.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Coastal jewel said:


> Could be trouble...
> 
> View attachment 4863688


Take my money!!!  Cue the vacuum cleaner!


----------



## samfalstaff

Coastal jewel said:


> Could be trouble...
> 
> View attachment 4863688


Oh, yes! I suspect many of us are in trouble.


----------



## carterazo

The new collection is so me!  Ugh.... now I want to change my order. Or add to it. Or both.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> The new collection is so me! Ugh.... now I want to change my order. Or add to it. Or both.


I couldnt have said it any better. I agree The New Collection is so Me!! I love the art deco look and the color combination.
I asked Marco for some comparison sizes to other MM bags here is his response. Hopefully this will help you get an idea of the size of the new Astra collection.

*Astra Satchel is similar to Aurora Midi, just a bit wider and a tiny bit taller. They have an extremely similar interior volume.

Astra Hobo can be compared to a Theia Midi instead, it's just a bit smaller but, being structured, it can look even slightly bigger than Theia Midi.

Astra Crossbody is a bit bigger than our recent Clio. Its size is very similar to regular Zhoe.*


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> The new collection is so me!  Ugh.... now I want to change my order. Or add to it. Or both.


that was exactly what I thought. So me. I think I'm in love with all of them, but the satchel is speaking to me for some reason. colorblocked.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> I couldnt have said it any better. I agree The New Collection is so Me!! I love the art deco look and the color combination.
> I asked Marco for some comparison sizes to other MM bags here is his response. Hopefully this will help you get an idea of the size of the new Astra collection.
> 
> *Astra Satchel is similar to Aurora Midi, just a bit wider and a tiny bit taller. They have an extremely similar interior volume.
> 
> Astra Hobo can be compared to a Theia Midi instead, it's just a bit smaller but, being structured, it can look even slightly bigger than Theia Midi.
> 
> Astra Crossbody is a bit bigger than our recent Clio. Its size is very similar to regular Zhoe.*


Thank you for this! 

What leather(s) is best for these styles? I'm sure Pompeii, anything else?


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> What leather(s) is best for these styles? I'm sure Pompeii, anything else?



Napa and vacchetta


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I couldnt have said it any better. I agree The New Collection is so Me!! I love the art deco look and the color combination.
> I asked Marco for some comparison sizes to other MM bags here is his response. Hopefully this will help you get an idea of the size of the new Astra collection.
> 
> *Astra Satchel is similar to Aurora Midi, just a bit wider and a tiny bit taller. They have an extremely similar interior volume.
> 
> Astra Hobo can be compared to a Theia Midi instead, it's just a bit smaller but, being structured, it can look even slightly bigger than Theia Midi.
> 
> Astra Crossbody is a bit bigger than our recent Clio. Its size is very similar to regular Zhoe.*



Thank you for this info.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

May I play? I just placed an order for an Astra satchel in river vachetta and light blue lining and light blue color block. Gold hardware.


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> May I play? I just placed an order for an Astra satchel in river vachetta and light blue lining and light blue color block. Gold hardware.



That will be stunning!!!


----------



## Mv95818

from Marco...

Dear Marissa, Any of our leathers could be used to produce Astra Satchel but, being a structured style, you'd obtain a perfect result using Pompei or Nappa. Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano are other 2 good options, especially if you prefer natural leathers with a vintage look. Pebbled and Fiore could be a further good choice if you prefer very well protected leather surface. All colors you see on our "MM SELECTION" page can be selected. Astra Satchel sample has been produced in ivory Pompei with black Pompei details. All the best, Marco


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Napa and vacchetta


Thank you! I am just in love with these bags! I prefer a structured bag most of the time. The satchel is my favorite!


----------



## Mv95818

I just ordered the Astra satchel in octane Pompei with blush Pompei accent color. I’m letting Marco choose the lining and hardware.


----------



## lulu212121

Mv95818 said:


> from Marco...
> 
> Dear Marissa, Any of our leathers could be used to produce Astra Satchel but, being a structured style, you'd obtain a perfect result using Pompei or Nappa. Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano are other 2 good options, especially if you prefer natural leathers with a vintage look. Pebbled and Fiore could be a further good choice if you prefer very well protected leather surface. All colors you see on our "MM SELECTION" page can be selected. Astra Satchel sample has been produced in ivory Pompei with black Pompei details. All the best, Marco


Thank you for posting this!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

carterazo said:


> That will be stunning!!!


Yeah I really really think so. I've been really needing a navy bag as it has overtaken black as the most common neutral in my closet.


----------



## Mv95818

Marco also said the Astra hobo has a double closure with a zipper and a flap in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## champ_04

Hello everyone  

I got a customized Angelica from kind TPFer. I carry always her and love soft pebble leather and gorgeous marine lining. 
I will order Astra Hobo. Her hardwear is so gorgeous


----------



## LuvNLux

Mv95818 said:


> Marco also said the Astra hobo has a double closure with a zipper and a flap in case anyone was wondering.


I was wondering


----------



## LuvNLux

Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> May I play? I just placed an order for an Astra satchel in river vachetta and light blue lining and light blue color block. Gold hardware.


that sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

Mv95818 said:


> I just ordered the Astra satchel in octane Pompei with blush Pompei accent color. I’m letting Marco choose the lining and hardware.


another gorgeous order. I am still puzzing things out, but I think the satchel is my favorite too.


----------



## Kimbashop

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!


that is my struggle too. I use crossbodies a lot. But I might go for the satchel because I don't have anything like it and I like the silhouette.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!


I like them all. In order of preference though: crossbody, satchel then hobo. I‘m torn between going with a dressier crossbody using Pompei or nappa or something more rustic with vachetta or tuscano. My dressier bags don’t get nearly as much use as my casual bags though.


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> What leather(s) is best for these styles? I'm sure Pompeii, anything else?


It looks like the sample bags are pompei. Marco said pretty much any leather because these have backing in them to give them the structure. What are you thinking for type of leather?


----------



## Mv95818

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!


At first I was going to get the crossbody, but after looking at the dimensions realized it was a little too small for all the things I carry on a daily basis.  The satchel just has more room.  I liked the hobo, but felt the design of the satchel was more unique.


----------



## Mv95818

More info on the satchel... 
Dear Marissa, here you can see Astra Satchel interior. It's our typical interior with a zip pocket, a flat pocket, an half ring and a useful snap-hook. Flap can be opened just turning front round botton to the right.


----------



## lenie

The Astra satchel is really classy looking. I just have a difficult time with bags that have the handle attached to the flap. When I am trying to get inside the bag and the handle is attached to the top flap, I find that I either have to put the bag down or cradle the bag in my arms to get inside. How do you ladies deal with this?


----------



## LuvNLux

lenie said:


> The Astra satchel is really classy looking. I just have a difficult time with bags that have the handle attached to the flap. When I am trying to get inside the bag and the handle is attached to the top flap, I find that I either have to put the bag down or cradle the bag in my arms to get inside. How do you ladies deal with this?


That is a very good point!  It can be a 2 handed operation to get at the contents I guess.  But I don’t remember it bothering me or being an issue when using my Mias.  The Mia is a smaller bag tho.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I had a birthday this month. I gave everyone on my staff (4 ladies) a massaccesi. Two Angelicas, a little Athena and an Aura. These ladies have never carried a very nice bag before. The one with the Aura said she looked it up and found out --gasp---that these bags cost $129!! And she was horrified. I smiled, thinking yeah maybe you could get an SLG for that.


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!



You sound just like me!  It's like you said my thoughts out loud.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Thank you! I am just in love with these bags! I prefer a structured bag most of the time. The satchel is my favorite!



Mine too!


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah I really really think so. I've been really needing a navy bag as it has overtaken black as the most common neutral in my closet.



I have a hard time with navy. I struggle pairing it with other colors.  I don't know why.  I can't wait to see how you use it with your wardrobe.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> The Astra satchel is really classy looking. I just have a difficult time with bags that have the handle attached to the flap. When I am trying to get inside the bag and the handle is attached to the top flap, I find that I either have to put the bag down or cradle the bag in my arms to get inside. How do you ladies deal with this?



I'm not bothered by this. I just do the same.  As long as the lock is easy to open, I'm ok with putting down the bag. But then again, a satchel is my favorite style of handbag.


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I had a birthday this month. I gave everyone on my staff (4 ladies) a massaccesi. Two Angelicas, a little Athena and an Aura. These ladies have never carried a very nice bag before. The one with the Aura said she looked it up and found out --gasp---that these bags cost $129!! And she was horrified. I smiled, thinking yeah maybe you could get an SLG for that.



So funny! It was very sweet of you to gift your staff with MM bags. Lucky ladies!


----------



## lulu212121

LuvNLux said:


> Ladies, What Astra style do you like the best?  That Hobo is calling me, but then I really like the look of the hand carry satchel too.  But I think I would probably get the most use out of the crossbody satchel!


I'm having the same dilemma!


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> The Astra satchel is really classy looking. I just have a difficult time with bags that have the handle attached to the flap. When I am trying to get inside the bag and the handle is attached to the top flap, I find that I either have to put the bag down or cradle the bag in my arms to get inside. How do you ladies deal with this?


I am loving the satchel too and if I end up ordering it, I will ask if the long strap D rings can be attached on the sides instead, like it is on the crossbody. This hopefully would alleviate what you're describing because I do know what you're talking about! Someone else has done this with the Mia I think (maybe @tenKrat?) and another style that I can't remember...


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> It looks like the sample bags are pompei. Marco said pretty much any leather because these have backing in them to give them the structure. What are you thinking for type of leather?


I'm thinking nappa right now. I may change my mind later  I was wanting something other than pompei or vachetta.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I am loving the satchel too and if I end up ordering it, I will ask if the long strap D rings can be attached on the sides instead, like it is on the crossbody. This hopefully would alleviate what you're describing because I do know what you're talking about! Someone else has done this with the Mia I think (maybe @tenKrat?) and another style that I can't remember...


That is a great idea!


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> I'm thinking nappa right now. I may change my mind later  I was wanting something other than pompei or vachetta.



What color nappa are you considering?  I have never forgotten the red cherry nappa.  Unfortunately, that is not part of his stock.  Not that I need another red bag.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> What color nappa are you considering?  I have never forgotten the red cherry nappa.  Unfortunately, that is not part of his stock.  Not that I need another red bag.


That was the best! I did manage to get a Phoebe!

I'm not sure yet. I feel like I have to find 2 complimentary colors now  I'm not sure if I want to go dark or something lighter for the warmer seasons. I may go lighter because I have so many dark bags from him now.


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> I am loving the satchel too and if I end up ordering it, I will ask if the long strap D rings can be attached on the sides instead, like it is on the crossbody. This hopefully would alleviate what you're describing because I do know what you're talking about! Someone else has done this with the Mia I think (maybe @tenKrat?) and another style that I can't remember...


If you ask about this would you please come back and post his response. If there's additional cost, too?


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> I am loving the satchel too and if I end up ordering it, I will ask if the long strap D rings can be attached on the sides instead, like it is on the crossbody. This hopefully would alleviate what you're describing because I do know what you're talking about! Someone else has done this with the Mia I think (maybe @tenKrat?) and another style that I can't remember...


Please let me know if the D rings can be attached to the sides. That would make a big difference for me.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I am definitely interested in getting that gorgeous Astra satchel. Out of the three I like its shape and proportions the most, and while I do have a similarly sized satchel handbag, I consider it more of a casual bag because of the print and material. I am thinking about a more 'classic black bag' look for my Astra, with something striking for that color block. 

I am trying to decide between Nappa and Pompei leathers, but I do not have a full bag in either leather. Ladies who have both - how would you differentiate between the two? What qualities would you prefer for one over the other?


----------



## Sil1986

Oh my goodness, I haven't checked this thread in a while and I missed the Astra release! I LOVE the hobo. I'm going to miss out on the 20% off but I will be ordering one in the near future. In the meantime I can't wait to see what you ladies order


----------



## christinemliu

Sil1986 said:


> Oh my goodness, I haven't checked this thread in a while and I missed the Astra release! I LOVE the hobo. I'm going to miss out on the 20% off but I will be ordering one in the near future. In the meantime I can't wait to see what you ladies order


You can still order! The promo still goes on until the end of the day October 1...in my part of the world you still have 17 hours haha!



lulu212121 said:


> If you ask about this would you please come back and post his response. If there's additional cost, too?





lenie said:


> Please let me know if the D rings can be attached to the sides. That would make a big difference for me.



Sure! I will let you know his response!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

River vachetta is my favorite of all the Massaccesi leathers ever. (although I have admired so many of his)  It is just such a gorgeous deep midnight that I have missed it the most, out of all the bags of Marco's I've had and then gifted or sold. I am a sucker for neutrals that are kind of unusual and have a bit of interest to them.   I also love the dark taupe vachetta, but I get to see it every day at my workplace because a very sweet lady named Mary is carrying her Angelica in that leather.  Black vachetta is also amazing but I have had really good luck recreating what I like about that leather (saturated, blacker than inky black effect with a glow) when painting vintage Chanels black so I don't miss it.  But darn it if I can't stop thinking about that river vachetta.  There has been no other MM leather that has left that kind of footprint in my memories and I am so excited my Astra satchel will be in that darkest of midnight navy blue colors.
Because.... yes I have more items in very dark navy in my wardrobe than any other!  Mostly slacks, and of course dark denim.  I have a denim jacket I have been wearing a ton, and lots of (mostly flowy wide leg) dark blue  slacks in cupro (vegan silk) material.  I counted up the items in my wardrobe yesterday that are dark blue/navy and the items that are black and indeed, I have more dark blue or navy. So I feel confident I need at least one navy purse and do not have one so there you go!  Astra satchel to the rescue!  Blue is my favorite color, so the light blue color block and lining will just help bring out the blue undertones in the river vachetta and give an overall impression of the Atlantic Ocean against the sky or something like that.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh and I carry a card holder in deep blue Africa every day for years, so my wallet dealy will even match the theme!


----------



## southernbelle43

I cannot wait to see all of these when you get them.  I love the style.


----------



## dignatius

ohmisseevee said:


> I am definitely interested in getting that gorgeous Astra satchel. Out of the three I like its shape and proportions the most, and while I do have a similarly sized satchel handbag, I consider it more of a casual bag because of the print and material. I am thinking about a more 'classic black bag' look for my Astra, with something striking for that color block.
> 
> I am trying to decide between Nappa and Pompei leathers, but I do not have a full bag in either leather. Ladies who have both - how would you differentiate between the two? What qualities would you prefer for one over the other?



I have bags is Pompeii and Nappa and they are very different to me.   Pompeii will never soften and slouch whereas Nappa definitely will (I have a Sabrina in Nappa and it drapes beautifully).   Pompeii is smooth but edgy.  Nappa is smooth and ultra-lux.  

If you are getting the satchel, I would recommend the Pompeii over the Nappa because its beauty is in its curvaceous yet crisp lines and I would think you would want it to keep that look.  I think the Nappa would be great in the Hobo because softening leather will only enhance its hobo-ness and make it more huggable.


----------



## christinemliu

lulu212121 said:


> If you ask about this would you please come back and post his response. If there's additional cost, too?





lenie said:


> Please let me know if the D rings can be attached to the sides. That would make a big difference for me.


Here is his reply:

"We can remove half-rings from Astra Satchel handle and we can use side attachments as we do on Astra Crossbody. Cost of that extra is € 25."

I also asked about adding an exterior back pocket and that is also no problem, but I didn't ask the price. It's usually reasonable.

Lastly, I'm an unstructured bag girl most of the time, so I asked about less backing on the satchel. He said: "No problem in using a lighter and more flexible backing, satchel will still have a structured look but much less than regular version. Much will depend on which leather you'll select."

Hope this helps!
I'm seriously considering an Astra Satchel with Fiore leather and a contrasting strip of Verona!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I had a birthday this month. I gave everyone on my staff (4 ladies) a massaccesi. Two Angelicas, a little Athena and an Aura. These ladies have never carried a very nice bag before. The one with the Aura said she looked it up and found out --gasp---that these bags cost $129!! And she was horrified. I smiled, thinking yeah maybe you could get an SLG for that.


What a lovely, generous way to celebrate your birthday. These times call for giving, caring gestures such as yours.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I am loving the satchel too and if I end up ordering it, I will ask if the long strap D rings can be attached on the sides instead, like it is on the crossbody. This hopefully would alleviate what you're describing because I do know what you're talking about! Someone else has done this with the Mia I think (maybe @tenKrat?) and another style that I can't remember...


Good idea! I was thinking of this too. Either that, or asking to have a handle added to the crossbody so that it functioned like a mini satchel.


----------



## ohmisseevee

dignatius said:


> I have bags is Pompeii and Nappa and they are very different to me.   Pompeii will never soften and slouch whereas Nappa definitely will (I have a Sabrina in Nappa and it drapes beautifully).   Pompeii is smooth but edgy.  Nappa is smooth and ultra-lux.
> 
> If you are getting the satchel, I would recommend the Pompeii over the Nappa because its beauty is in its curvaceous yet crisp lines and I would think you would want it to keep that look.  I think the Nappa would be great in the Hobo because softening leather will only enhance its hobo-ness and make it more huggable.



Thank you for the description - this was really helpful!  I think I am leaning towards Pompei based on your explanation of the two leathers, but I will keep mulling it over while I discuss with Marco.  I think that the color options from Pompei match up better to what I have in mind anyway, but I want to take my time with this decision.



christinemliu said:


> Here is his reply:
> 
> "We can remove half-rings from Astra Satchel handle and we can use side attachments as we do on Astra Crossbody. Cost of that extra is € 25."
> 
> I also asked about adding an exterior back pocket and that is also no problem, but I didn't ask the price. It's usually reasonable.
> 
> Lastly, I'm an unstructured bag girl most of the time, so I asked about less backing on the satchel. He said: "No problem in using a lighter and more flexible backing, satchel will still have a structured look but much less than regular version. Much will depend on which leather you'll select."
> 
> Hope this helps!
> I'm seriously considering an Astra Satchel with Fiore leather and a contrasting strip of Verona!



The idea is tempting (to add the additional hardware for the crossbody option), but I think for myself I prefer the clean lines of the satchel with the crossbody attachments on the carry handle.  I think that from a functionality standpoint having the extra attachments would definitely achieve a better 'ease of use' case, but I love how the bag looks without anything on the sides marring the curves. 

I have a smaller bag in a similar silhouette (LV Croisette) and I don't remember having too hard of a time messing with opening the bag / using it, so I think the loss of practicality hopefully won't be an issue!

Of course. it also probably depends on use case, right? I see the satchel as a 'fancier' everyday bag for myself, so I wouldn't be hauling it about (in theory) all day with lots of stuff inside.  Carrying less for me helps a lot to make getting in/out less challenging - I think a heavier bag is definitely harder to juggle and manage.


----------



## champ_04

dignatius said:


> I have bags is Pompeii and Nappa and they are very different to me.   Pompeii will never soften and slouch whereas Nappa definitely will (I have a Sabrina in Nappa and it drapes beautifully).   Pompeii is smooth but edgy.  Nappa is smooth and ultra-lux.
> 
> If you are getting the satchel, I would recommend the Pompeii over the Nappa because its beauty is in its curvaceous yet crisp lines and I would think you would want it to keep that look.  I think the Nappa would be great in the Hobo because softening leather will only enhance its hobo-ness and make it more huggable.



Thank you dignatius!

Also, I was wondering between Nappa or Pompei. 
I am a soft leather girl and love Astra Hobo design, so I ordered an Astra Hobo of Nappa Colorbrock version (Brownrose and Dark Taupe, as Marco's suggestion).


----------



## Coastal jewel

Please please pretty please can someone shoot mod shots with a Clio?


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> Here is his reply:
> 
> "We can remove half-rings from Astra Satchel handle and we can use side attachments as we do on Astra Crossbody. Cost of that extra is € 25."
> 
> I also asked about adding an exterior back pocket and that is also no problem, but I didn't ask the price. It's usually reasonable.
> 
> Lastly, I'm an unstructured bag girl most of the time, so I asked about less backing on the satchel. He said: "No problem in using a lighter and more flexible backing, satchel will still have a structured look but much less than regular version. Much will depend on which leather you'll select."
> 
> Hope this helps!
> I'm seriously considering an Astra Satchel with Fiore leather and a contrasting strip of Verona!


Thank you for posting this!


----------



## lulu212121

The idea is tempting (to add the additional hardware for the crossbody option), but I think for myself I prefer the clean lines of the satchel with the crossbody attachments on the carry handle.  I think that from a functionality standpoint having the extra attachments would definitely achieve a better 'ease of use' case, but I love how the bag looks without anything on the sides marring the curves.

I have a smaller bag in a similar silhouette (LV Croisette) and I don't remember having too hard of a time messing with opening the bag / using it, so I think the loss of practicality hopefully won't be an issue!

Of course. it also probably depends on use case, right? I see the satchel as a 'fancier' everyday bag for myself, so I wouldn't be hauling it about (in theory) all day with lots of stuff inside.  Carrying less for me helps a lot to make getting in/out less challenging - I think a heavier bag is definitely harder to juggle and manage.
[/QUOTE]

Another good point about about the hardware. I don't really care for the way it's attached on the hobo for the satchel. I wonder if it could be done from the inside? I would not want the strap rubbing the flap, though.


----------



## lulu212121

dignatius said:


> I have bags is Pompeii and Nappa and they are very different to me.   Pompeii will never soften and slouch whereas Nappa definitely will (I have a Sabrina in Nappa and it drapes beautifully).   Pompeii is smooth but edgy.  Nappa is smooth and ultra-lux.
> 
> If you are getting the satchel, I would recommend the Pompeii over the Nappa because its beauty is in its curvaceous yet crisp lines and I would think you would want it to keep that look.  I think the Nappa would be great in the Hobo because softening leather will only enhance its hobo-ness and make it more huggable.



Thanks for this explanation. I was thinking of Nappa because I have a few already in Pompeii. I think I will go with Pompeii because I really like the structured look of the satchel. If the Nappa softens too much it could ruin the look. At least for me.


----------



## ohmisseevee

lulu212121 said:


> Another good point about about the hardware. I don't really care for the way it's attached on the hobo for the satchel. I wonder if it could be done from the inside? I would not want the strap rubbing the flap, though.



Looking at the pictures, I don't think it work attached from the inside, since the top of the flap extends all the way to the edge of the satchel body - but maybe you can ask Marco for his opinion? I feel the same way about the strap rubbing the flap though - I definitely would not want to compromise the structure of the bag to add a crossbody strap.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Sorry to double post - I haven't finalized it yet but I am in the last stages of finishing my order for the Astra satchel! I did end up going with Pompei in black, most likely with gold hardware. I am having the most difficult time choosing a lining though?! Do I go with my favorite color (purple) or something that complements the bag more?!


----------



## LuvNLux

@ohmisseevee if you love purple, & it makes you smile each time you open the bag, go for it!  Or ask Marco's opinion.  Or let him choose.  That's always an option.


----------



## ohmisseevee

LuvNLux said:


> @ohmisseevee if you love purple, & it makes you smile each time you open the bag, go for it!  Or ask Marco's opinion.  Or let him choose.  That's always an option.



That is why I am torn! Conceivably, I could love at least several of the lining colors - they are all fantastic.


----------



## Fancyfree

ohmisseevee said:


> That is why I am torn! Conceivably, I could love at least several of the lining colors - they are all fantastic.


Well, in my opinion... none of the other linings would look quite as fantastic with the black Pompei as purple


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a river blue vacchetta bag with the fuchia lining and it is stunning.  I never considered that color until someone posted it with black.  I am not a fuchia lover when it comes to the leather or clothes, but in my bag I am so glad I got it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@ohmisseevee  I agree. Fuchsia is gorgeous. I tried it for the first time paired with dark blue verona. I loved it so much I used it again with black verona. Marine will always be my first love, but fuchsia is a close second.


----------



## Mv95818

Modena Midi in dark mustard just arrived!


----------



## Mv95818

Mv95818 said:


> Modena Midi in dark mustard just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4866824


Also no trouble with EMS shipping.  Arrived in California in a little over a week.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Mv95818 said:


> Modena Midi in dark mustard just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4866824


Very pretty! Is it Fiore leather?


----------



## Mv95818

Devyn Danielle said:


> Very pretty! Is it Fiore leather?


Yes, it is Fiore.  Really beautiful.


----------



## djfmn

FYI I couldn't decide on the Astra style in time to take advantage of the 20% promotion. Marco told me I am not the only one. He is extending the 20 % promotion through end of day Sunday


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Sorry to double post - I haven't finalized it yet but I am in the last stages of finishing my order for the Astra satchel! I did end up going with Pompei in black, most likely with gold hardware. I am having the most difficult time choosing a lining though?! Do I go with my favorite color (purple) or something that complements the bag more?!


What did you get as a contrasting leather color with the black? that might help in determining the lining color. Do you want an understated lining for dressier or corporate use? Or a pop of color regardless of how you will use it?

I’m ordering the satchel in black Pompeii with a silver or titanium Pompeii strip on the flap. I’m drawing from the colors of the Art Deco Chrysler building in New York as my inspiration and am thinking of a dark taupe lining. I might throw in a bright lining though.


----------



## Kimbashop

Mv95818 said:


> Modena Midi in dark mustard just arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4866824


Perfect fall color! I’m curious about the Fiore leather. Is it pliable or stiff?


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> Perfect fall color! I’m curious about the Fiore leather. Is it pliable or stiff?


Very soft and pliable


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> What did you get as a contrasting leather color with the black? that might help in determining the lining color. Do you want an understated lining for dressier or corporate use? Or a pop of color regardless of how you will use it?
> 
> I’m ordering the satchel in black Pompeii with a silver or titanium Pompeii strip on the flap. I’m drawing from the colors of the Art Deco Chrysler building in New York as my inspiration and am thinking of a dark taupe lining. I might throw in a bright lining though.



I was considering black Pompei / pewter Glitter Pompei, or black Pompei / platinum Glitter Pompei, but I am leaning towards the first option because the color contrast is more subtle, and hence more my style.

I actually don't feel that any particular lining color is more or less dressy (though I could see the argument for certain colors being more appropriate for a corporate setting), and the dress code at my own job is very casual, so I am leaning towards that pop of color regardless! I was actually considering beige or silver for the lining, since they are both neutrals that would complement the black/gray colors on the outside, but I think I will be much happier with a pop of color.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I was considering black Pompei / pewter Glitter Pompei, or black Pompei / platinum Glitter Pompei, but I am leaning towards the first option because the color contrast is more subtle, and hence more my style.
> 
> I actually don't feel that any particular lining color is more or less dressy (though I could see the argument for certain colors being more appropriate for a corporate setting), and the dress code at my own job is very casual, so I am leaning towards that pop of color regardless! I was actually considering beige or silver for the lining, since they are both neutrals that would complement the black/gray colors on the outside, but I think I will be much happier with a pop of color.


It sounds like we are designing similar bags! I am going to ask marco to do a mock-up with silver and pewter glitter to see what I like. I have tried using photoshop for this but it is not coming out right. I have also been thinking about asking if he can color block the strip of leather at the bottom of the flap as an additional color point. 

Still thinking about a lining. I love the tortilla lining in my diva bag but I think it’s because the purple leather works so well with it as a pleasing combination. So still thinking on this one. Wonderful decisions to be had during this time.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Very soft and pliable


Yes, @Kimbashop, like @Fancyfree mentioned, the Fiore is very soft and pliable. In fact, in my last order with Sorrento, Africa, and Fiore leather, it was the Fiore item that I couldn't stop touching! Therefore I am ordering an Astra Satchel in Fiore, with accents done in Pebbled. So happy to be able to get something from this new collection style.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Yes, @Kimbashop, like @Fancyfree mentioned, the Fiore is very soft and pliable. In fact, in my last order with Sorrento, Africa, and Fiore leather, it was the Fiore item that I couldn't stop touching! Therefore I am ordering an Astra Satchel in Fiore, with accents done in Pebbled. So happy to be able to get something from this new collection style.


I’m not sure how extensive your MM leather variety is, but if You have merinos  could you compare the softness of the two.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

How am I going to wait 8 weeks?! So hard to be patient. It will be December until I am carrying it!


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m not sure how extensive your MM leather variety is, but if You have merinos  could you compare the softness of the two.


Sure! Merinos is probably my first love when it comes to MM leather because I prefer softness most of the time. But, now I have learned to appreciate other leathers as well! 

I have attached a picture of my softest Merinos piece (caramel) with Fiore (carnation pink). Merinos is slightly softer to the touch, especially because of less pebbling. However, when I compare this Fiore to the grey Merinos Aphrodite I have, especially the part of the leather that isn't the sides (so less smooshy), the softness is comparable.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Yes, @Kimbashop, like @Fancyfree mentioned, the Fiore is very soft and pliable. In fact, in my last order with Sorrento, Africa, and Fiore leather, it was the Fiore item that I couldn't stop touching! Therefore I am ordering an Astra Satchel in Fiore, with accents done in Pebbled. So happy to be able to get something from this new collection style.


That sounds really nice. Thanks for the details. I was actually wondering about ordering the bag in Fiore because of its lovely texture. Is he putting extra backing on the bag for you or did you want it to be a bit slouchy?


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> It sounds like we are designing similar bags! I am going to ask marco to do a mock-up with silver and pewter glitter to see what I like. I have tried using photoshop for this but it is not coming out right. I have also been thinking about asking if he can color block the strip of leather at the bottom of the flap as an additional color point.
> 
> Still thinking about a lining. I love the tortilla lining in my diva bag but I think it’s because the purple leather works so well with it as a pleasing combination. So still thinking on this one. Wonderful decisions to be had during this time.



Marco is probably swamped because he hasn't gotten back to me yet today, even though I had a couple of additional questions for him.  I actually did consider the silver glitter Pompei, but I think I decided not to go with it for the same reason I probably will not go with platinum - it's a bigger contrast in color from black and while it would be really beautiful, I love the subtlety of a grey/black look, with the extra little something from the Glitter Pompei leather.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> That sounds really nice. Thanks for the details. I was actually wondering about ordering the bag in Fiore because of its lovely texture. Is he putting extra backing on the bag for you or did you want it to be a bit slouchy?


Hi @Kimbashop! So I wanted this particular bag to be a bit slouchy so I actually asked for less or no backing and Marco said that was fine. But extra backing is something to consider depending on the effect you want.



ohmisseevee said:


> Marco is probably swamped because he hasn't gotten back to me yet today, even though I had a couple of additional questions for him.  I actually did consider the silver glitter Pompei, but I think I decided not to go with it for the same reason I probably will not go with platinum - it's a bigger contrast in color from black and while it would be really beautiful, I love the subtlety of a grey/black look, with the extra little something from the Glitter Pompei leather.



Hi @ohmisseevee! In one of his replies to me Marco did give me the impression he is swamped (I also can tell because there have been more typos than usual in his replies than usual haha)! I would maybe give him another 24 hours and then contact him again. This is really a good sign though...we hope he stays in business for a long time!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Sure! Merinos is probably my first love when it comes to MM leather because I prefer softness most of the time. But, now I have learned to appreciate other leathers as well!
> 
> I have attached a picture of my softest Merinos piece (caramel) with Fiore (carnation pink). Merinos is slightly softer to the touch, especially because of less pebbling. However, when I compare this Fiore to the grey Merinos Aphrodite I have, especially the part of the leather that isn't the sides (so less smooshy), the softness is comparable.
> Hope this helps!
> View attachment 4868327
> 
> View attachment 4868330


Yes, this helps alot! Fiore really sounds like a lovely leather. Thank you!


----------



## ohmisseevee

christinemliu said:


> In one of his replies to me Marco did give me the impression he is swamped (I also can tell because there have been more typos than usual in his replies than usual haha)! I would maybe give him another 24 hours and then contact him again. This is really a good sign though...we hope he stays in business for a long time!


I definitely hope he is getting a lot of order requests!!

I had Marco to help me two renders - one with dark gunmetal, and the other with gold hardware. They both actually look fantastic and honestly, if money were no object I would get both, but I think I am going to stick with my original idea to have something almost like a LBD but in purse form. So, gold hardware! (I am so excited, it is such a pretty look on the Astra Satchel.)

I think the dark gunmetal has a much edgier vibe and while I have no doubt I would carry it and love it, I want a more class look/styling - at least this time around!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I definitely hope he is getting a lot of order requests!!
> 
> I had Marco to help me two renders - one with dark gunmetal, and the other with gold hardware. They both actually look fantastic and honestly, if money were no object I would get both, but I think I am going to stick with my original idea to have something almost like a LBD but in purse form. So, gold hardware! (I am so excited, it is such a pretty look on the Astra Satchel.)
> 
> I think the dark gunmetal has a much edgier vibe and while I have no doubt I would carry it and love it, I want a more class look/styling - at least this time around!


Whoa! If you don't mind, I'd love to see the two renders. That sounds awesome...I picked light gunmetal for mine but now I'd love to see what he came up with!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I definitely hope he is getting a lot of order requests!!
> 
> I had Marco to help me two renders - one with dark gunmetal, and the other with gold hardware. They both actually look fantastic and honestly, if money were no object I would get both, but I think I am going to stick with my original idea to have something almost like a LBD but in purse form. So, gold hardware! (I am so excited, it is such a pretty look on the Astra Satchel.)
> 
> I think the dark gunmetal has a much edgier vibe and while I have no doubt I would carry it and love it, I want a more class look/styling - at least this time around!


Yes, I haven't heard back from Marco either and his last email said that he was swamped with orders. I'm happy for him. 

So my bag will likely resemble yours a lot, although I will likely go with light GM or silver. would love to see your rendering.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Whoa! If you don't mind, I'd love to see the two renders. That sounds awesome...I picked light gunmetal for mine but now I'd love to see what he came up with!


Me too! Please post!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I'll DM you!  Marco said these were really quick renders so I don't want to post them here, as they don't look super finished / are not entirely accurate / indicative of his usual quality of images.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> I'll DM you!  Marco said these were really quick renders so I don't want to post them here, as they don't look super finished / are not entirely accurate / indicative of his usual quality of images.


Can you please DM me as well I would love to see the images? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I cannot wait to see pictures of the gold hardware on astra since that's what I am getting!!!!!  yippee!


----------



## Kimbashop

I heard back from Marco and I have placed an order for an Astra satchel in black pompei, pewter glitter, dark gm hardware, and red lining.

edit: I also asked for dark grey edge painting.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> I heard back from Marco and I have placed an order for an Astra satchel in black pompei, pewter glitter, dark gm hardware, and red lining.


That will be freaking stunning


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> I heard back from Marco and I have placed an order for an Astra satchel in black pompei, pewter glitter, dark gm hardware, and red lining.



That is going to be a beautiful combination.   I was definitely considering both those same hardware and lining options at one point!


----------



## dignatius

Has anybody had an MM shipment arrived recently via USPS?   Wondering if travel time has improved?  Just got a notification that a white box is on the way...


----------



## christinemliu

dignatius said:


> Has anybody had an MM shipment arrived recently via USPS?   Wondering if travel time has improved?  Just got a notification that a white box is on the way...


This wasn't super recent but my last shipment with MM via USPS arrived last month. It was shipped August 27 and it arrived September 8.


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> Has anybody had an MM shipment arrived recently via USPS?   Wondering if travel time has improved?  Just got a notification that a white box is on the way...


My last USPS shipment took 7 days. The one before took 3 and half weeks. The one before that took 3 to 4 weeks. The 3 before that all took between 7 and 10 days.


----------



## lulu212121

dignatius said:


> Has anybody had an MM shipment arrived recently via USPS?   Wondering if travel time has improved?  Just got a notification that a white box is on the way...





djfmn said:


> My last USPS shipment took 7 days. The one before took 3 and half weeks. The one before that took 3 to 4 weeks. The 3 before that all took between 7 and 10 days.


This was my experience too. I couldn't believe how long it was taking!


----------



## Mv95818

Kimbashop said:


> Perfect fall color! I’m curious about the Fiore leather. Is it pliable or stiff?


Very soft but more of a pebbled look when compared to merinos.


----------



## afroken

Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of MM. I haven't posted here before but have been lurking in this thread for a long time, admiring everyone's bags and loved seeing all the advices and suggestions. I'm hoping to get some of your insight here 

I'm looking for a work bag, not too big but not small like the Clio either. I'm 5'3. For reference, I own regular size Proenza Schouler PS1 and regular size Mulberry Alexa. Both of these two bags work well for me, but I work in a very conservative environment (back when we still worked in offices) and my coworkers tend to get a bit judgmental with premier designer bags. Plus, I'm getting a bit fed up with the rising prices of premier designer bags and declining quality. Happy to say I discovered MM at the right time!

I feel that Little Minerva is exactly what I'm searching for. It has the messenger bag vibe as with Proenza Schouler PS1 and Mulberry Alexa (for those of you who own these styles). I intend on adding a longer flap and zipper exterior pocket on back panel (or open slip exterior pocket, no preference). I'm also toying with the idea of adding a central compartment with zip, as I love pocket organizations. My question is, given the relatively small size of Little Minerva (compared to the usual classic bigger sized MM bags), would the central compartment take up too much space? Does any of you have a Little Minerva with a central compartment? What do you think?

Also, weight is a big issue for me  what do you think about Little Minerva in merinos or nappa? Any other lightweight options that you think may look good for this model?

Thank you so much for reading through this long post!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of MM. I haven't posted here before but have been lurking in this thread for a long time, admiring everyone's bags and loved seeing all the advices and suggestions. I'm hoping to get some of your insight here
> 
> I'm looking for a work bag, not too big but not small like the Clio either. I'm 5'3. For reference, I own regular size Proenza Schouler PS1 and regular size Mulberry Alexa. Both of these two bags work well for me, but I work in a very conservative environment (back when we still worked in offices) and my coworkers tend to get a bit judgmental with premier designer bags. Plus, I'm getting a bit fed up with the rising prices of premier designer bags and declining quality. Happy to say I discovered MM at the right time!
> 
> I feel that Little Minerva is exactly what I'm searching for. It has the messenger bag vibe as with Proenza Schouler PS1 and Mulberry Alexa (for those of you who own these styles). I intend on adding a longer flap and zipper exterior pocket on back panel (or open slip exterior pocket, no preference). I'm also toying with the idea of adding a central compartment with zip, as I love pocket organizations. My question is, given the relatively small size of Little Minerva (compared to the usual classic bigger sized MM bags), would the central compartment take up too much space? Does any of you have a Little Minerva with a central compartment? What do you think?
> 
> Also, weight is a big issue for me  what do you think about Little Minerva in merinos or nappa? Any other lightweight options that you think may look good for this model?
> 
> Thank you so much for reading through this long post!


I think a middle compartment would make it a tight squeeze unless you carry a bunch of small items.  And mérinos is the softest of MM’s leathers and it collapses on itself a lot.  So consider if this will bother you.
This is a merinos bag carried about 8 times and it was a puddle of luscious leather.  I found that this bothered me because I had to hold it open to find anything.  In the Massaccesi Reference  thread you will find a list of leathers in order of weight which might be helpful. Also if you tell Marco what you require in a leather he will pick the perfect one for you.  Just email him.  This is what is so fabulous about Massaccesi. Being able to talk to him personally and get his advice. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
P


----------



## southernbelle43

OK folks. I ordered something different in the Astra Collection,  the hobo in unstructured mud Verona.  Red lining. No zipper.  Shoulder length strap With 13 “ drop.  Marco will surprise me with color blocking the strap and the hardware.  I sold my mud Verona bag a year or so ago and regretted it immediately. Mud is the most perfect neutral I have ever had.  And when a sweet poster on here gifted me with a mud Verona little Penelope I realized what a big mistake I had  made. Unfortunately I have tried almost  every MM style so I was waiting on a new one.  I love his new collection, so it was a perfect time to get my lost love back.Now the wait begins.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> I think a middle compartment would make it a tight squeeze unless you carry a bunch of small items.  And mérinos is the softest of MM’s leathers and it collapses on itself a lot.  So consider if this will bother you.
> This is a merinos bag carried about 8 times and it was a puddle of luscious leather.  I found that this bothered me because I had to hold it open to find anything.  In the Massaccesi Reference  thread you will find a list of leathers in order of weight which might be helpful. Also if you tell Marco what you require in a leather he will pick the perfect one for you.  Just email him.  This is what is so fabulous about Massaccesi. Being able to talk to him personally and get his advice.
> 
> View attachment 4874512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P


I admit I never thought about the possibility of "leather puddling" but thanks for bringing this up, definitely wouldn't want the Little Minerva to be this slouchy. I usually always gravitate towards slouchy bags but do want this one to be a little more structured.

The tight squeeze of having a middle compartment is exactly what I'm afraid of, thanks for confirming this.

I've long heard about Marco's excellence to customer service, will reach out to him soon for his ideas!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I admit I never thought about the possibility of "leather puddling" but thanks for bringing this up, definitely wouldn't want the Little Minerva to be this slouchy. I usually always gravitate towards slouchy bags but do want this one to be a little more structured.
> 
> The tight squeeze of having a middle compartment is exactly what I'm afraid of, thanks for confirming this.
> 
> I've long heard about Marco's excellence to customer service, will reach out to him soon for his ideas!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You are most welcome. Here is a photo of the Little Minerva open.  It may give you a better idea about the size.


Also if you really like the light weight of merinos he could add some backing.  Of course this would add a little weight, so ask him if merinos + backing is heavier than another leather choice. Good luck. I know you will get the perfect bag from Marco. 
os%


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> You are most welcome. Here is a photo of the Little Minerva open.  It may give you a better idea about the size.
> View attachment 4874567
> 
> Also if you really like the light weight of merinos he could add some backing.  Of course this would add a little weight, so ask him if merinos + backing is heavier than another leather choice. Good luck. I know you will get the perfect bag from Marco.
> os%


Thank you!!

And the purple lining made my heart stop


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of MM. I haven't posted here before but have been lurking in this thread for a long time, admiring everyone's bags and loved seeing all the advices and suggestions. I'm hoping to get some of your insight here
> 
> I'm looking for a work bag, not too big but not small like the Clio either. I'm 5'3. For reference, I own regular size Proenza Schouler PS1 and regular size Mulberry Alexa. Both of these two bags work well for me, but I work in a very conservative environment (back when we still worked in offices) and my coworkers tend to get a bit judgmental with premier designer bags. Plus, I'm getting a bit fed up with the rising prices of premier designer bags and declining quality. Happy to say I discovered MM at the right time!
> 
> I feel that Little Minerva is exactly what I'm searching for. It has the messenger bag vibe as with Proenza Schouler PS1 and Mulberry Alexa (for those of you who own these styles). I intend on adding a longer flap and zipper exterior pocket on back panel (or open slip exterior pocket, no preference). I'm also toying with the idea of adding a central compartment with zip, as I love pocket organizations. My question is, given the relatively small size of Little Minerva (compared to the usual classic bigger sized MM bags), would the central compartment take up too much space? Does any of you have a Little Minerva with a central compartment? What do you think?
> 
> Also, weight is a big issue for me  what do you think about Little Minerva in merinos or nappa? Any other lightweight options that you think may look good for this model?
> 
> Thank you so much for reading through this long post!


A huge welcome to MM! It was great to read your post...and to any other lurkers / readers / fans, I really encourage you all that I think all of us love interacting with one another, so don't hesitate to post!
@southernbelle43 did a great job answering your question about the central compartment.
My Little Minerva is in merinos and it's not heavy. It's definitely less than 2 pounds, closer to a pound and a half I would estimate.
But, I did want to ask if you're sure this is the size you want? From my impression of the regular PS1, I think that size would be closer to the Minerva Midi...and the Minerva Midi does come with a central compartment. Just a thought. The Little Minerva is somewhat comparable in size to a LV Speedy 25, but with less depth...


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> A huge welcome to MM! It was great to read your post...and to any other lurkers / readers / fans, I really encourage you all that I think all of us love interacting with one another, so don't hesitate to post!
> @southernbelle43 did a great job answering your question about the central compartment.
> My Little Minerva is in merinos and it's not heavy. It's definitely less than 2 pounds, closer to a pound and a half I would estimate.
> But, I did want to ask if you're sure this is the size you want? From my impression of the regular PS1, I think that size would be closer to the Minerva Midi...and the Minerva Midi does come with a central compartment. Just a thought. The Little Minerva is somewhat comparable in size to a LV Speedy 25, but with less depth...


Thanks for this (and the huge welcome)! Good to know re: the size comparison between the regular PS1 and Little Minerva. Based on the mod shots, I had thought that it looked similar to the regular PS1. I will take a look at the Minerva Midi.

I've already made a detailed spreadsheet (haha ) of all the MM bags that I want, plus their leathers / linings / customizations. I'm sure my wallet won't be happy. I've always been a black purse kind of person, but with MM I'm really branching out to other colours. Will share photos once I pull the trigger and my MM bag(s) arrive.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thanks for this (and the huge welcome)! Good to know re: the size comparison between the regular PS1 and Little Minerva. Based on the mod shots, I had thought that it looked similar to the regular PS1. I will take a look at the Minerva Midi.
> 
> I've already made a detailed spreadsheet (haha ) of all the MM bags that I want, plus their leathers / linings / customizations. I'm sure my wallet won't be happy. I've always been a black purse kind of person, but with MM I'm really branching out to other colours. Will share photos once I pull the trigger and my MM bag(s) arrive.


Welcome, and welcome to the slippery slope. I became an MM fan about a year ago. Overall, I've been very pleased with the quality of the bags. Truly, they rival the quality of the designer bags I own. Don't hesitate to as a million questions on this forum. I received such good advice here early on.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Welcome, and welcome to the slippery slope. I became an MM fan about a year ago. Overall, I've been very pleased with the quality of the bags. Truly, they rival the quality of the designer bags I own. Don't hesitate to as a million questions on this forum. I received such good advice here early on.


Thank you so much for the warm welcome! Slippery slope indeed. I first found out about MM about a year ago when looking for bags that are well made with good price point, and MM exceeded my expectations and more. I remember looking through this thread then, trying to decide from everyone’s photos and reviews on what’s the best bag for me. Then the pandemic happened before I could make a choice. Now I’m finally back to looking through MM and continuing where I left off


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the world of MM. I haven't posted here before but have been lurking in this thread for a long time, admiring everyone's bags and loved seeing all the advices and suggestions. I'm hoping to get some of your insight here
> 
> I'm looking for a work bag, not too big but not small like the Clio either. I'm 5'3. For reference, I own regular size Proenza Schouler PS1 and regular size Mulberry Alexa. Both of these two bags work well for me, but I work in a very conservative environment (back when we still worked in offices) and my coworkers tend to get a bit judgmental with premier designer bags. Plus, I'm getting a bit fed up with the rising prices of premier designer bags and declining quality. Happy to say I discovered MM at the right time!
> 
> I feel that Little Minerva is exactly what I'm searching for. It has the messenger bag vibe as with Proenza Schouler PS1 and Mulberry Alexa (for those of you who own these styles). I intend on adding a longer flap and zipper exterior pocket on back panel (or open slip exterior pocket, no preference). I'm also toying with the idea of adding a central compartment with zip, as I love pocket organizations. My question is, given the relatively small size of Little Minerva (compared to the usual classic bigger sized MM bags), would the central compartment take up too much space? Does any of you have a Little Minerva with a central compartment? What do you think?
> 
> Also, weight is a big issue for me  what do you think about Little Minerva in merinos or nappa? Any other lightweight options that you think may look good for this model?
> 
> Thank you so much for reading through this long post!



Welcome to our MM thread!  Looking at the bags you already have, I think the little Minerva would be a bit small for you especially if you put in a middle compartment. The ladies gave you great advice already, but here's my 2 cents. I would recommend that you consider nappa. It is not all heavy and can hold it's shape quite well without additional backing. Keep asking all the questions you want or need here. Someone is always happy to answer. Marco, is also great in answering your leather questions and can recommend just what you need.  
Good luck deciding and then restricting yourself from getting more MM goodies.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Welcome to our MM thread!  Looking at the bags you already have, I think the little Minerva would be a bit small for you especially if you put in a middle compartment. The ladies gave you great advice already, but here's my 2 cents. I would recommend that you consider nappa. It is not all heavy and can hold it's shape quite well without additional backing. Keep asking all the questions you want or need here. Someone is always happy to answer. Marco, is also great in answering your leather questions and can recommend just what you need.
> Good luck deciding and then restricting yourself from getting more MM goodies.


Thank you so much! Nappa is definitely one of my considerations. I will reach out to Marco later on with some questions and ask for his recommendations. I’m already planning my other MM goodies in addition to the Minerva (currently seriously considering a Sabrina and Hera - the handle is a work of art).

Also, I can totally imagine Frida loving all of MM’s bags, with all the kaleidoscope of colours and customizations 

Hope everyone here is staying safe and well!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I think the hardest part about ordering MM is the plethora of options available. And everyone here has had great things about all of the leathers, lining colors, etc., as well as the different styles. I confess that for me I usually don't have an issue picking a design, but it's often choosing the details like hardware finish, etc. that slow me down.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Thank you so much! Nappa is definitely one of my considerations. I will reach out to Marco later on with some questions and ask for his recommendations. I’m already planning my other MM goodies in addition to the Minerva (currently seriously considering a Sabrina and Hera - the handle is a work of art).
> 
> Also, I can totally imagine Frida loving all of MM’s bags, with all the kaleidoscope of colours and customizations
> 
> Hope everyone here is staying safe and well!


Welcome to the MM. thread. We are so pleased you have joined us. Everyone is very helpful and always share their knowledge so freely. I always come to the group for guidance and advice.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM. thread. We are so pleased you have joined us. Everyone is very helpful and always share their knowledge so freely. I always come to the group for guidance and advice.


Thanks so much  your acid green Little Muse is adorable!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Thank you so much! Nappa is definitely one of my considerations. I will reach out to Marco later on with some questions and ask for his recommendations. I’m already planning my other MM goodies in addition to the Minerva (currently seriously considering a Sabrina and Hera - the handle is a work of art).
> 
> Also, I can totally imagine Frida loving all of MM’s bags, with all the kaleidoscope of colours and customizations
> 
> Hope everyone here is staying safe and well!



Ah yes! I can imagine Frida creating all kinds of colorful designs with Marco's fabulous leathers.


----------



## afroken

I love dark greens and asked Marco to send me a side-by-side comparison photo of his dark greens in natural light. For anyone else who's interested in dark greens, hopefully this photo shows the shade differences. Marco did say the colours seem slightly lighter here.

The forest vacchetta is actually forest merinos, that was a typo.

Marco really is genuine and very warm, you guys aren't kidding when you say his customer service is second to none!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> View attachment 4877308
> 
> 
> I love dark greens and asked Marco to send me a side-by-side comparison photo of his dark greens in natural light. For anyone else who's interested in dark greens, hopefully this photo shows the shade differences. Marco did say the colours seem slightly lighter here.
> 
> The forest vacchetta is actually forest merinos, that was a typo.
> 
> Marco really is genuine and very warm, you guys aren't kidding when you say his customer service is next to none!



So many pretty choices!  Have you been able to pick a favorite?  You've made me want to see that Eden green irl - so pretty! Have you seen the bags some girls have in the dark green vachetta? tdf!


----------



## carterazo

Here are some color families I requested from Marco. Thought you girls might like to see them as well.  I am in love with dark beige Verona. I am thinking a midi Calista would be fabulous in this color and leather.  I am still waiting for the person who ordered the midi to post theirs. It's not official on the website yet.


----------



## carterazo

Does anyone here have items in both amethyst poimpei and carmin nappa or amethyst pompei and dark magenta fiore?  I would love to see bags/slg's in those colors side by side.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> So many pretty choices!  Have you been able to pick a favorite?  You've made me want to see that Eden green irl - so pretty! Have you seen the bags some girls have in the dark green vachetta? tdf!


Yes I saw some wonderful bags here of the dark green vacchetta! At first I wasn't considering it as I was concerned about the weight, but all the photos here convinced me otherwise. I think I'll use it for a crossbody, possibly Clio, but that's after I finish working on Minerva and Hera.

I came here at first intending on buying one bag but now am planning 4 bags


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Yes I saw some wonderful bags here of the dark green vacchetta! At first I wasn't considering it as I was concerned about the weight, but all the photos here convinced me otherwise. I think I'll use it for a crossbody, possibly Clio, but that's after I finish working on Minerva and Hera.
> 
> I came here at first intending on buying one bag but now am planning 4 bags


It just makes sense sometimes to buy more than one especially when you factor in the shipping and wait time.


----------



## lenie

afroken said:


> View attachment 4877308
> 
> 
> I love dark greens and asked Marco to send me a side-by-side comparison photo of his dark greens in natural light. For anyone else who's interested in dark greens, hopefully this photo shows the shade differences. Marco did say the colours seem slightly lighter here.
> 
> The forest vacchetta is actually forest merinos, that was a typo.
> 
> Marco really is genuine and very warm, you guys aren't kidding when you say his customer service is second to none!



Dark green is one of my favorite colors. I have MM bags in dark green vachetta, Forest pompei, Hunter pebbled, dark green Cuoio, and dark green nappa. My two favorite are the vachetta and Cuoio. They are gorgeous!


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> I love dark greens and asked Marco to send me a side-by-side comparison photo of his dark greens in natural light. For anyone else who's interested in dark greens, hopefully this photo shows the shade differences. Marco did say the colours seem slightly lighter here. The forest vacchetta is actually forest merinos, that was a typo.
> Marco really is genuine and very warm, you guys aren't kidding when you say his customer service is second to none!


@afroken, whoa! I wasn't aware of a couple of those dark greens in this shot. These are gorgeous!



carterazo said:


> Here are some color families I requested from Marco. Thought you girls might like to see them as well.  I am in love with dark beige Verona. I am thinking a midi Calista would be fabulous in this color and leather.  I am still waiting for the person who ordered the midi to post theirs. It's not official on the website yet.


@carterazo, the dark beige Verona is beautiful! I'm one of the ones who ordered a Calista Midi...but it wasn't that long ago so it might be a few weeks yet until she arrives. I definitely will post when she does! And sorry, for the colors you asked for, I only have dark amethyst Verona so I can't help you out on that request.



samfalstaff said:


> It just makes sense sometimes to buy more than one especially when you factor in the shipping and wait time.


@samfalstaff, yes, this! Especially for the US, you'll sometimes have to pay extra custom fees if your order in one box was over $800, so it's advantageous to come as close to the limit as possible.



lenie said:


> Dark green is one of my favorite colors. I have MM bags in dark green vachetta, Forest pompei, Hunter pebbled, dark green Cuoio, and dark green nappa. My two favorite are the vachetta and Cuoio. They are gorgeous!


@lenie, have you ever posted a "green" MM family photo? I'd LOVE to see. Especially because I've never noticed the hunter before! Thanks in advance if you do.

I'm using my MM order as a reason not to purchase too much with all the Prime madness and other deals going on today haha!


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> @afroken, whoa! I wasn't aware of a couple of those dark greens in this shot. These are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> @carterazo, the dark beige Verona is beautiful! I'm one of the ones who ordered a Calista Midi...but it wasn't that long ago so it might be a few weeks yet until she arrives. I definitely will post when she does! And sorry, for the colors you asked for, I only have dark amethyst Verona so I can't help you out on that request.
> 
> 
> @samfalstaff, yes, this! Especially for the US, you'll sometimes have to pay extra custom fees if your order in one box was over $800, so it's advantageous to come as close to the limit as possible.
> 
> 
> @lenie, have you ever posted a "green" MM family photo? I'd LOVE to see. Especially because I've never noticed the hunter before! Thanks in advance if you do.
> 
> I'm using my MM order as a reason not to purchase too much with all the Prime madness and other deals going on today haha!


Oh, right! I forgot about the $800 cutoff for custom fees. Probably can't stay under that with 4 bags so maybe 2 bags and some SLGs


----------



## ohmisseevee

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, right! I forgot about the $800 cutoff for custom fees. Probably can't stay under that with 4 bags so maybe 2 bags and some SLGs



Piggybacking on this, SLGs are a great way to try out new and different leathers! It's also a lovely way to get an item in a leather that might otherwise be unavailable, because the skins are not large enough for a larger handbag.


----------



## bonniekir

I just want to show my Sorrento Goat Calistas.. a bit delayed...
I recieved for the first time the reg ones in the Straw, and asked Marco if the strap drop could be a bit longer for the Sorrento bags , because I wanted to wear them over a winter coat.
I must add, I overstuff my bags to an extent, that I am surprised they still keep up.  So, naturally a long strap will get even longer!! And my messenger Calistas suffers a lot..
But count on Marco to find a solution!!!
I recieved my Calistas with the reg look .. plus an extra strap in order to use crossbody, over a coat etc.
Very smart solution!
Plus I recieved my first Penelope.. lol
And not my last for sure
(Notice how Marco also included a strap fitting the colour of the strap on the bag..so I have two options to change the look.. it is so clever of him! )
The colours are.. from left: Byzantium Purple, Deep Blue, Teal and Dark Grey
I am so looking forward to use them.. the leather seems to be more than hardy.. and very light to wear..


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, right! I forgot about the $800 cutoff for custom fees. Probably can't stay under that with 4 bags so maybe 2 bags and some SLGs


Another solution (to enable you haha) is to split your orders so that each box is under $800. Marco has done that in the past to avoid the custom fees! Another factor of his awesomeness.



bonniekir said:


> I just want to show my Sorrento Goat Calistas.. a bit delayed...
> The colours are.. from left: Byzantium Purple, Deep Blue, Teal and Dark Grey
> I am so looking forward to use them.. the leather seems to be more than hardy.. and very light to wear..


I can't stop looking at your Calistas...especially the way you posed them and the colors go soooo well together. Beautiful art! And what a cool solution Marco created! I also love your Penelope...I'm crushing on the dark grey Sorrento.


----------



## Jktgal

@afroken There is a darling Mini Minerva in the Massaccessi BST at a very good price, if you want to try the size out. there are also more structured bags like the aura, juliet, for sale right now.


----------



## afroken

Jktgal said:


> @afroken There is a darling Mini Minerva in the Massaccessi BST at a very good price, if you want to try the size out. there are also more structured bags like the aura, juliet, for sale right now.


I saw that wonderful Minerva! However I’m not sure if I could pull off a plaid bag yet. As well, I went from wanting one bag to 4 bags (that number is likely to change... for the higher) and thus need to carefully plan my budget lol. I do know that I want my very first MM bag to be a green


----------



## afroken

bonniekir said:


> I just want to show my Sorrento Goat Calistas.. a bit delayed...
> I recieved for the first time the reg ones in the Straw, and asked Marco if the strap drop could be a bit longer for the Sorrento bags , because I wanted to wear them over a winter coat.
> I must add, I overstuff my bags to an extent, that I am surprised they still keep up.  So, naturally a long strap will get even longer!! And my messenger Calistas suffers a lot..
> But count on Marco to find a solution!!!
> I recieved my Calistas with the reg look .. plus an extra strap in order to use crossbody, over a coat etc.
> Very smart solution!
> Plus I recieved my first Penelope.. lol
> And not my last for sure
> (Notice how Marco also included a strap fitting the colour of the strap on the bag..so I have two options to change the look.. it is so clever of him! )
> The colours are.. from left: Byzantium Purple, Deep Blue, Teal and Dark Grey
> I am so looking forward to use them.. the leather seems to be more than hardy.. and very light to wear..
> View attachment 4877855
> View attachment 4877856


Is this the Calista midi?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

afroken said:


> I'm looking for a work bag, not too big but not small like the Clio either. I'm 5'3. For reference, I own regular size Proenza Schouler PS1 and regular size Mulberry Alexa. Both of these two bags work well for me, but I work in a very conservative environment (back when we still worked in offices) and my coworkers tend to get a bit judgmental with premier designer bags. Plus, I'm getting a bit fed up with the rising prices of premier designer bags and declining quality. Happy to say I discovered MM at the right time!
> 
> I feel that Little Minerva is exactly what I'm searching for. It has the messenger bag vibe as with Proenza Schouler PS1 and Mulberry Alexa (for those of you who own these styles).



Welcome, Afroken!  It sounds like you've given this a lot of thought so I'm not going to try to talk you out of your Little Minerva plans, but in the future, you might also consider the Divina.  I bought a Divina before the plague hit, anticipating carrying it at my professional conferences where we all get spiffy for each other.  Maybe some day, it will be safe to hold professional conferences in person again.  For me, the Divina is the perfect combination of storage capacity and elegant conservative design.  Marco has something for everyone.


----------



## afroken

Claudia Herzog said:


> Welcome, Afroken!  It sounds like you've given this a lot of thought so I'm not going to try to talk you out of your Little Minerva plans, but in the future, you might also consider the Divina.  I bought a Divina before the plague hit, anticipating carrying it at my professional conferences where we all get spiffy for each other.  Maybe some day, it will be safe to hold professional conferences in person again.  For me, the Divina is the perfect combination of storage capacity and elegant conservative design.  Marco has something for everyone.


Thank you for the kind welcome! I wish I had discovered MM sooner, and I'm already anticipating all the bags that I get to customize here. Speaking of a work bag, yes, initially I had intended on getting a Little Minerva as my new work bag. But after some discussion with everyone here and speaking with Marco, I decided that it's probably best suited as a casual bag for myself due to the reasons below:

The bag is of a more slouchy/soft style, and I'm looking for a more structured bag for work. If I decide to add more structure to it (either by choosing a stiffer leather or adding additional backings), the weight would increase. And I imagine with the amount of leather that this bag has (all the pockets and flap), it's already heavier than some of the other MM bags.
The size of the bag leans on small, and I know that it probably wouldn't fit all the stuff I keep in a work bag. Midi Minerva could solve this problem, but for some reason the Little Minerva is really calling out to me, maybe it's because I have too many medium sized messenger bags and a small one would be cute.
I'm hoping to get Little Minerva soon as my first MM bag (not sure how soon "soon" is, as I can take forever to customize the bag - I'm so indecisive). I can never say no to a messenger style bag!   I'll probably go for merinos or nappa, I'm still doing my research between the two. I'll use it as a casual bag.

Therefore, I still haven't achieved my goal of getting a work bag. I want a structured style, with enough volume to hold a laptop if at all possible but also pockets for organization. So I'm going to look into some choices for that - I'll take a look at Divina. Aside from a new work bag, I'm also seriously considering Hera Midi, Sabrina Midi, and Clio  I guess I need to slow down a bit, otherwise I'm going to go way above my budget. How did wanting one bag a week ago turn into... planning all these additional bags now?!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome! I wish I had discovered MM sooner, and I'm already anticipating all the bags that I get to customize here. Speaking of a work bag, yes, initially I had intended on getting a Little Minerva as my new work bag. But after some discussion with everyone here and speaking with Marco, I decided that it's probably best suited as a casual bag for myself due to the reasons below:
> 
> The bag is of a more slouchy/soft style, and I'm looking for a more structured bag for work. If I decide to add more structure to it (either by choosing a stiffer leather or adding additional backings), the weight would increase. And I imagine with the amount of leather that this bag has (all the pockets and flap), it's already heavier than some of the other MM bags.
> The size of the bag leans on small, and I know that it probably wouldn't fit all the stuff I keep in a work bag. Midi Minerva could solve this problem, but for some reason the Little Minerva is really calling out to me, maybe it's because I have too many medium sized messenger bags and a small one would be cute.
> I'm hoping to get Little Minerva soon as my first MM bag (not sure how soon "soon" is, as I can take forever to customize the bag - I'm so indecisive). I can never say no to a messenger style bag!   I'll probably go for merinos or nappa, I'm still doing my research between the two. I'll use it as a casual bag.
> 
> Therefore, I still haven't achieved my goal of getting a work bag. I want a structured style, with enough volume to hold a laptop if at all possible but also pockets for organization. So I'm going to look into some choices for that - I'll take a look at Divina. Aside from a new work bag, I'm also seriously considering Hera Midi, Sabrina Midi, and Clio  I guess I need to slow down a bit, otherwise I'm going to go way above my budget. How did wanting one bag a week ago turn into... planning all these additional bags now?!


It’s “Massaccesi Madness” and it is highly contagious. I got it in 2017 and still have symptoms!


----------



## bonniekir

afroken said:


> Is this the Calista midi?


No, this is the regular size. 
the dimensions for the midi:
36 cm wide
26 cm tall
With a drop of 23,5 cm


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> I just want to show my Sorrento Goat Calistas.. a bit delayed...
> I recieved for the first time the reg ones in the Straw, and asked Marco if the strap drop could be a bit longer for the Sorrento bags , because I wanted to wear them over a winter coat.
> I must add, I overstuff my bags to an extent, that I am surprised they still keep up.  So, naturally a long strap will get even longer!! And my messenger Calistas suffers a lot..
> But count on Marco to find a solution!!!
> I recieved my Calistas with the reg look .. plus an extra strap in order to use crossbody, over a coat etc.
> Very smart solution!
> Plus I recieved my first Penelope.. lol
> And not my last for sure
> (Notice how Marco also included a strap fitting the colour of the strap on the bag..so I have two options to change the look.. it is so clever of him! )
> The colours are.. from left: Byzantium Purple, Deep Blue, Teal and Dark Grey
> I am so looking forward to use them.. the leather seems to be more than hardy.. and very light to wear..
> View attachment 4877855
> View attachment 4877856



So good to see you around, dear @bonniekir!  That goat leather looks so yummy and squishy! I can't believe this is your first Penelope. Penelope (and Phoebe) has been my downfall. My current order is the first time in a very long time that I don't get one. I looove my Penelopes. They're practical and versatile especially if you turn them into smaller crossbody bags.
I really like the contrast with the different color at the top of the "handle" of your Calistas. What leather and color did he use there?


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Thank you for the kind welcome! I wish I had discovered MM sooner, and I'm already anticipating all the bags that I get to customize here. Speaking of a work bag, yes, initially I had intended on getting a Little Minerva as my new work bag. But after some discussion with everyone here and speaking with Marco, I decided that it's probably best suited as a casual bag for myself due to the reasons below:
> 
> The bag is of a more slouchy/soft style, and I'm looking for a more structured bag for work. If I decide to add more structure to it (either by choosing a stiffer leather or adding additional backings), the weight would increase. And I imagine with the amount of leather that this bag has (all the pockets and flap), it's already heavier than some of the other MM bags.
> The size of the bag leans on small, and I know that it probably wouldn't fit all the stuff I keep in a work bag. Midi Minerva could solve this problem, but for some reason the Little Minerva is really calling out to me, maybe it's because I have too many medium sized messenger bags and a small one would be cute.
> I'm hoping to get Little Minerva soon as my first MM bag (not sure how soon "soon" is, as I can take forever to customize the bag - I'm so indecisive). I can never say no to a messenger style bag!   I'll probably go for merinos or nappa, I'm still doing my research between the two. I'll use it as a casual bag.
> 
> Therefore, I still haven't achieved my goal of getting a work bag. I want a structured style, with enough volume to hold a laptop if at all possible but also pockets for organization. So I'm going to look into some choices for that - I'll take a look at Divina. Aside from a new work bag, I'm also seriously considering Hera Midi, Sabrina Midi, and Clio  I guess I need to slow down a bit, otherwise I'm going to go way above my budget. How did wanting one bag a week ago turn into... planning all these additional bags now?!



So many options!  Not to confuse or enable you further... but, have you taken a good look at Athena as a possible workbag? She is structured and classy and gorgeous. She is too big for me, or I would have gotten one already.


----------



## bonniekir

carterazo said:


> So good to see you around, dear @bonniekir!  That goat leather looks so yummy and squishy! I can't believe this is your first Penelope. Penelope (and Phoebe) has been my downfall. My current order is the first time in a very long time that I don't get one. I looove my Penelopes. They're practical and versatile especially if you turn them into smaller crossbody bags.
> I really like the contrast with the different color at the top of the "handle" of your Calistas. What leather and color did he use there?


Thank you! Yes, I am not so much online these days due to my health condition, allthough I try to post some of my new purchases... lol.. but I am awfully behind! 
I too have a lot of Floras, Phoebes and Penny Messengers, but somehow the Penelope never caught my eye! This is now being quickly rectified !! I have another two on its way and I am ordering two for my granddaughters.. just need to agree on their colour preferences..You are so right, this is a very practical bag .
The Calista is The Mulebag IMO.. can carry lots and when empty it lies flat to the body and is very light Marco suggested The Couio (spelling?) as a good thick robust leather, that will hold the shape.. regardless how much I carry. I had this leather installed on the handle also on my Straw Calistas.


----------



## afroken

Hopefully this helps anyone who may be interested in Little Minerva. Weight differences:

Little Minerva in merinos: 0.65 kg
Little Minerva in nappa (or merinos with medium backing): 0.9 kg


----------



## carterazo

bonniekir said:


> Thank you! Yes, I am not so much online these days due to my health condition, allthough I try to post some of my new purchases... lol.. but I am awfully behind!
> I too have a lot of Floras, Phoebes and Penny Messengers, but somehow the Penelope never caught my eye! This is now being quickly rectified !! I have another two on its way and I am ordering two for my granddaughters.. just need to agree on their colour preferences..You are so right, this is a very practical bag .
> The Calista is The Mulebag IMO.. can carry lots and when empty it lies flat to the body and is very light Marco suggested The Couio (spelling?) as a good thick robust leather, that will hold the shape.. regardless how much I carry. I had this leather installed on the handle also on my Straw Calistas.



A new slippery slope for you.     Enjoy!


----------



## porpentine

I'm a fairly new customer of MM ... recently bought a full size Victoria and now I want another MM or three  

Hoping for some advice on the full size Selene or Selene Zipper.  I'm wanting it as a carry all for my daily things, an iPad, and also to fit the usual nappy (diaper) bag needs .  Are the side zipper pockets on the Selene Zipper useful? Does anyone mind sharing pics of these pockets and what you can put in them? 

I'm thinking of getting Black Vachetta. I saw a picture of one and fell in love with the shine and glow! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

They are only decorative!


----------



## Ludmilla

porpentine said:


> I'm a fairly new customer of MM ... recently bought a full size Victoria and now I want another MM or three
> 
> Hoping for some advice on the full size Selene or Selene Zipper.  I'm wanting it as a carry all for my daily things, an iPad, and also to fit the usual nappy (diaper) bag needs .  Are the side zipper pockets on the Selene Zipper useful? Does anyone mind sharing pics of these pockets and what you can put in them?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Black Vachetta. I saw a picture of one and fell in love with the shine and glow!
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have my handkerchieves and my keys in them. But you cannot put much in them.


----------



## afroken

Does anyone have a bag in eden green nappa? I searched this thread and the reference thread, and couldn't find any photos. I second what @carterazo had said earlier, I too would like to see this irl


----------



## Coastal jewel

porpentine said:


> I'm a fairly new customer of MM ... recently bought a full size Victoria and now I want another MM or three
> 
> Hoping for some advice on the full size Selene or Selene Zipper.  I'm wanting it as a carry all for my daily things, an iPad, and also to fit the usual nappy (diaper) bag needs .  Are the side zipper pockets on the Selene Zipper useful? Does anyone mind sharing pics of these pockets and what you can put in them?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Black Vachetta. I saw a picture of one and fell in love with the shine and glow!
> 
> Thanks in advance


The vachetta is a heavier leather.  But it is lovely.  I concur on the zippers..  you can put small items in.. but they tend to be mostly decorative... at least for me.  I can get sunglasses case and smaller items in, but then I forget where they are!


----------



## afroken

Does anyone have bags in both port merinos and black cherry nappa? If so, how similar do you think the colours are? And can you post a photo of the bags side by side?

For my Little Minerva, I originally wanted it in forest merinos, but for some reason this green isn’t exactly the dark green I’m looking for (from photos it leans a bit too blue/teal). The dark green that I like is colour of the dark green nappa, but because I wanted this bag to be as light as possible, I still wanted to keep it as merinos.

Since forest merinos is now out of consideration, I’m currently thinking of port merinos. However, I’ve read here that nappa is a good choice for shoulder straps as it’s sturdier (for a lack of a better word) than merinos (which may soften or stretch more easily). My question is, for those of you that own bags or have experience in both port merinos and black cherry nappa, do you think having port merinos as the bag, and black cherry nappa as the shoulder and messenger strap is a good idea?  Are the colours similar/identical enough?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## christinemliu

porpentine said:


> I'm a fairly new customer of MM ... recently bought a full size Victoria and now I want another MM or three
> 
> Hoping for some advice on the full size Selene or Selene Zipper.  I'm wanting it as a carry all for my daily things, an iPad, and also to fit the usual nappy (diaper) bag needs .  Are the side zipper pockets on the Selene Zipper useful? Does anyone mind sharing pics of these pockets and what you can put in them?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Black Vachetta. I saw a picture of one and fell in love with the shine and glow!
> Thanks in advance



Hi! Welcome to MM @porpentine!  I have a Selene Zip Midi and I actually use the exterior pockets all the time. My phone fits in there. So you can put something that is not too bulky. It measures 9 inches in length, but it's tapered so it varies in width from 4"-4.5". I imagine it'd be bigger on a full size Selene Zip. I've attached pictures.
You can also ask him if a pass through pocket is possible (where it's one big pocket and access is available on both sides).

Hope this helps!


----------



## porpentine

christinemliu said:


> Hi! Welcome to MM @porpentine!  I have a Selene Zip Midi and I actually use the exterior pockets all the time. My phone fits in there. So you can put something that is not too bulky. It measures 9 inches in length, but it's tapered so it varies in width from 4"-4.5". I imagine it'd be bigger on a full size Selene Zip. I've attached pictures.
> You can also ask him if a pass through pocket is possible (where it's one big pocket and access is available on both sides).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4882746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882747


This is great thank you so much!


----------



## ajamy

afroken said:


> Does anyone have bags in both port merinos and black cherry nappa? If so, how similar do you think the colours are? And can you post a photo of the bags side by side?
> 
> For my Little Minerva, I originally wanted it in forest merinos, but for some reason this green isn’t exactly the dark green I’m looking for (from photos it leans a bit too blue/teal). The dark green that I like is colour of the dark green nappa, but because I wanted this bag to be as light as possible, I still wanted to keep it as merinos.
> 
> Since forest merinos is now out of consideration, I’m currently thinking of port merinos. However, I’ve read here that nappa is a good choice for shoulder straps as it’s sturdier (for a lack of a better word) than merinos (which may soften or stretch more easily). My question is, for those of you that own bags or have experience in both port merinos and black cherry nappa, do you think having port merinos as the bag, and black cherry nappa as the shoulder and messenger strap is a good idea?  Are the colours similar/identical enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have bags in both Forest merinos and dark green Nappa, and I think that the Nappa is slightly more blue tinged than the merinos; however my merinos bag is a few years old and different batches of leather can differ slightly.  Here is a comparison pictur, the theia is forest green


----------



## afroken

ajamy said:


> I have bags in both Forest merinos and dark green Nappa, and I think that the Nappa is slightly more blue tinged than the merinos; however my merinos bag is a few years old and different batches of leather can differ slightly.  Here is a comparison pictur, the theia is forest green
> 
> View attachment 4882768


Thank you! Do you have bags in port merinos and black cherry nappa?

Your green bags are stunning. For the forest merinos, do you think it’s a dark green or slightly lighter than that? I’ve seen several different pictures of this leather and sometimes it seems more teal, sometimes more blue, sometimes light, and sometimes dark. Don’t know which one is the true tone.


----------



## Coastal jewel

afroken said:


> Does anyone have bags in both port merinos and black cherry nappa? If so, how similar do you think the colours are? And can you post a photo of the bags side by side?
> 
> For my Little Minerva, I originally wanted it in forest merinos, but for some reason this green isn’t exactly the dark green I’m looking for (from photos it leans a bit too blue/teal). The dark green that I like is colour of the dark green nappa, but because I wanted this bag to be as light as possible, I still wanted to keep it as merinos.
> 
> Since forest merinos is now out of consideration, I’m currently thinking of port merinos. However, I’ve read here that nappa is a good choice for shoulder straps as it’s sturdier (for a lack of a better word) than merinos (which may soften or stretch more easily). My question is, for those of you that own bags or have experience in both port merinos and black cherry nappa, do you think having port merinos as the bag, and black cherry nappa as the shoulder and messenger strap is a good idea?  Are the colours similar/identical enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance!





porpentine said:


> This is great thank you so much!


  Marco could help you pick a perfect complimentary strap.  I had a port merinos and it is a lovely leather.


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Hi! Welcome to MM @porpentine!  I have a Selene Zip Midi and I actually use the exterior pockets all the time. My phone fits in there. So you can put something that is not too bulky. It measures 9 inches in length, but it's tapered so it varies in width from 4"-4.5". I imagine it'd be bigger on a full size Selene Zip. I've attached pictures.
> You can also ask him if a pass through pocket is possible (where it's one big pocket and access is available on both sides).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4882746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882747


  A pass through pocket... genius!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little calista???  Who ordered?  I cannot wait to see!


----------



## anitalilac

ajamy said:


> I have bags in both Forest merinos and dark green Nappa, and I think that the Nappa is slightly more blue tinged than the merinos; however my merinos bag is a few years old and different batches of leather can differ slightly.  Here is a comparison pictur, the theia is forest green
> 
> View attachment 4882768


My 2 top favorite leathers!


----------



## ajamy

afroken said:


> Thank you! Do you have bags in port merinos and black cherry nappa?
> 
> Your green bags are stunning. For the forest merinos, do you think it’s a dark green or slightly lighter than that? I’ve seen several different pictures of this leather and sometimes it seems more teal, sometimes more blue, sometimes light, and sometimes dark. Don’t know which one is the true tone.


I would say the forest is a true green, not blue tinted, and a mid to deep tone, certainly not as deep a saturated colour as the dark green nappa.  
I can’t help with your other choices I’m afraid


----------



## lulu212121

christinemliu said:


> Hi! Welcome to MM @porpentine!  I have a Selene Zip Midi and I actually use the exterior pockets all the time. My phone fits in there. So you can put something that is not too bulky. It measures 9 inches in length, but it's tapered so it varies in width from 4"-4.5". I imagine it'd be bigger on a full size Selene Zip. I've attached pictures.
> You can also ask him if a pass through pocket is possible (where it's one big pocket and access is available on both sides).
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4882746
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882747


That pocket idea is amazing! I always comb through here before placing an order because you ladies always think of things that compliment a bag.


----------



## afroken

ajamy said:


> I would say the forest is a true green, not blue tinted, and a mid to deep tone, certainly not as deep a saturated colour as the dark green nappa.
> I can’t help with your other choices I’m afraid


Thank you! At some point I'm going to get an MM bag in each of his greens!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> Little calista???  Who ordered?  I cannot wait to see!


I ordered a Calista Midi! And you might get your wish soon...I just got an Italian poste email, so maybe I'll have "her" to post in a week or two!


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> My 2 top favorite leathers!


I have an Aura in forest green merino. It is such a versatile bag and one of my favorite MM bags. The forest green merino is such a great leather.


----------



## bonniekir

afroken said:


> Does anyone have bags in both port merinos and black cherry nappa? If so, how similar do you think the colours are? And can you post a photo of the bags side by side?
> 
> For my Little Minerva, I originally wanted it in forest merinos, but for some reason this green isn’t exactly the dark green I’m looking for (from photos it leans a bit too blue/teal). The dark green that I like is colour of the dark green nappa, but because I wanted this bag to be as light as possible, I still wanted to keep it as merinos.
> 
> Since forest merinos is now out of consideration, I’m currently thinking of port merinos. However, I’ve read here that nappa is a good choice for shoulder straps as it’s sturdier (for a lack of a better word) than merinos (which may soften or stretch more easily). My question is, for those of you that own bags or have experience in both port merinos and black cherry nappa, do you think having port merinos as the bag, and black cherry nappa as the shoulder and messenger strap is a good idea?  Are the colours similar/identical enough?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have both and will see if I can dig them out.
Personally I would chose the Black Cherry for the little Minerva if you wish to hold the shape a bit. The Napa will soften, but not totally relax as the Merino.
And I will keep the strap in the same leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

There is a 3 yr. long story behind this bag.  I missed out on the original lead Africa leather in 2017.  Then again when he found more of it fairly recently.  Additionally, I ordered a Little Athena earlier this year in a black leather and it never wowed me. 

Then I saw this "like new" one on BST and was determined not to let the leather get by me again. Lead Africa is perfect for this bag and the lining the poster chose is perfection as well.  I tend to go for bright primary colors, but she was spot on in picking this blue.  

This time the bag did "wow" me.  My iPhone fits perfecty in the outside pocket, but not so snugly that it is hard to retrieve in a hurry.  The capacity matches what I carry.  The strap drop of 11" is my favorite. So this bag was meant to be mine. Being patient
 worked out better than I could ever imagine.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> There is a 3 yr. long story behind this bag.  I missed out on the original lead Africa leather in 2017.  Then again when he found more of it fairly recently.  Additionally, I ordered a Little Athena earlier this year in a black leather and it never wowed me.
> 
> Then I saw this "like new" one on BST and was determined not to let the leather get by me again. Lead Africa is perfect for this bag and the lining the poster chose is perfection as well.  I tend to go for bright primary colors, but she was spot on in picking this blue.
> 
> This time the bag did "wow" me.  My iPhone fits perfecty in the outside pocket, but not so snugly that it is hard to retrieve in a hurry.  The capacity matches what I carry.  The strap drop of 11" is my favorite. So this bag was meant to be mine. Being patient
> worked out better than I could ever imagine.
> View attachment 4884988
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884992


My favorite Africa leather. I bought an original Lead midi Selene in 2015 with the same blue lining. It has been a great bag and still looks new even though I have used it a lot. It is a work horse leather but as I have said before changes in different light. It is just a perfect metallic as it is very subtle. Enjoy this fabulous new bag you have waited a long time for it!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My favorite Africa leather. I bought an original Lead midi Selene in 2015 with the same blue lining. It has been a great bag and still looks new even though I have used it a lot. It is a work horse leather but as I have said before changes in different light. It is just a perfect metallic as it is very subtle. Enjoy this fabulous new bag you have waited a long time for it!!


Thanks. I am really enjoying it. I dragged it to the polling place this morning and admired it while I was standing outside in the sun waiting to get in. 

I am glad to know it  is pretty durable. It is my understanding that many metallics do not wear well.


----------



## lenie

My Angelic Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona is on its way. So happy that this order seems to be shipping earlier than I thought.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> My Angelic Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona is on its way. So happy that this order seems to be shipping earlier than I thought.


I am eager to see this.  It sounds lovely.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I fell in love with the Persian Green Metallic Laminato I saw other folks posting to this thread, so during the last sale, I ordered a Zhoe with midnight blue lining.  It's a difficult color to capture on my camera, and it changes in different lights.  The most accurate is the interior shot.  If I had to do it again, I might've used this leather on a smaller piece like a Phoebe, because it's really blingy.   But did I strut around as I carried this Zhoe while out on errands yesterday, posing in every mirror and enjoying how unique it looks?  Yes, yes I did.  I'll take a sliver of joy wherever I can find it in these immensely stressful days.


----------



## smile10281

Hi all, I just received my Angel in velvet Verona - it’s color-blocked in wine and independence blue. Interior is tortilla, and hardware is dark gunmetal (I let Marco choose the latter). The bag came with tassels on either side in independence blue; I removed them as I prefer the look of the longer strap hooked onto those rings. Extras I requested were a water bottle holder and a wider messenger strap.

I took these pictures in a room with natural lighting. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my Angel in velvet Verona - it’s color-blocked in wine and independence blue. Interior is tortilla, and hardware is dark gunmetal (I let Marco choose the latter). The bag came with tassels on either side in independence blue; I removed them as I prefer the look of the longer strap hooked onto those rings. Extras I requested were a water bottle holder and a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I took these pictures in a room with natural lighting. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4890517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890518


Gosh the velvet verona is yummy!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, I just received my Angel in velvet Verona - it’s color-blocked in wine and independence blue. Interior is tortilla, and hardware is dark gunmetal (I let Marco choose the latter). The bag came with tassels on either side in independence blue; I removed them as I prefer the look of the longer strap hooked onto those rings. Extras I requested were a water bottle holder and a wider messenger strap.
> 
> I took these pictures in a room with natural lighting. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4890517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890518


How do you like the Velvet Verona? It looks very soft!


----------



## smile10281

piosavsfan said:


> How do you like the Velvet Verona? It looks very soft!


I really like it! The leather feels a lot like suede but maybe a little less fuzzy, for lack of a better term. It is smooth and feels luxurious. The straps folder over easily, which is great as I think I’ll prefer wearing this bag with the long messenger strap and tucking the shorter straps to one side. I wore the bag yesterday when out running errands and got caught in some light/moderate rain for a few minutes.. I was nervous because there were some resulting dark spots on the bag but they dried quickly and the bag looks just the same as before!


----------



## ajamy

Claudia Herzog said:


> I fell in love with the Persian Green Metallic Laminato I saw other folks posting to this thread, so during the last sale, I ordered a Zhoe with midnight blue lining.  It's a difficult color to capture on my camera, and it changes in different lights.  The most accurate is the interior shot.  If I had to do it again, I might've used this leather on a smaller piece like a Phoebe, because it's really blingy.   But did I strut around as I carried this Zhoe while out on errands yesterday, posing in every mirror and enjoying how unique it looks?  Yes, yes I did.  I'll take a sliver of joy wherever I can find it in these immensely stressful days.
> 
> View attachment 4889009
> 
> View attachment 4889010
> 
> View attachment 4889011


I know what you mean about the bling, I have a midi Victoria in the sea green metallic.  Whenever I take it out of its dustbag I’m not sure it’s really me, but I have carried it more than I expected, especially on sunny summer days when I’m wearing jewel colours .


----------



## afroken

I just bought a wonderful Little Minerva on the BST in tweed  as someone had suggested earlier it’s probably a good idea to get one on BST first to try out the size before committing to a full purchase from MM. Initially I wasn’t sure about tweed but it’s been growing on me

Can some ladies here give me some suggestions on how to care for MM’s tweed? Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

Oh I wish I could post photos of my Calista Midi (Messenger / Crossbody) but it looks like it's still in customs or en route to the US. Marco just released a promo:




__





						Calista Midi
					





					mailchi.mp
				




"All our customers that love unstructured MM styles will be happy to know that we have added 2 new versions of the extremely popular Calista to our collection: The Calista Midi and Calista Midi Crossbody are ready to be added to our eShop!
As usual, before adding these 2 new styles to our on-line store, we  are offering a special introductory promotion to  our newsletter subscribers. Starting now through EOD Sunday Nov. 1st you will be able to order either of these gorgeous 2 new Calista’s at a *25% discount* in any of our leathers except Pompei and Vachetta:
CALISTA MIDI                            € 305,00               € 225,00
CALISTA MIDI CROSSBODY         € 320,00               € 240,00
All orders will be shipped by the end of November. Only e-mail orders will be accepted. No returns or exchanges - Shipping fees apply.
Please send all requests to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it. Marco xo."

See his post for a couple of modshots! And whoa! By end of November!
For mine that hasn't arrived yet, I did add an exterior zippered pocket.


----------



## TotinScience

I know this is an unpopular opinion, but to me calista was one of the least attractive MM styles - something about the length of the strap and the bag drop just didn’t appeal to me. However, this midi one is so adorable and reminds me of Veneta by BV, which is the most comfortable bag of all time IMO!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I know this is an unpopular opinion, but to me calista was one of the least attractive MM styles - something about the length of the strap and the bag drop just didn’t appeal to me. However, this midi one is so adorable and reminds me of Veneta by BV, which is the most comfortable bag of all time IMO!


I absolutely agree. The regular Calista has never been a bag I would consider buying did not appeal to me at all. The midi Calista is definitely on my radar. I love the look of it and the perfect size. IMHO it is far more stylish looking than the regular Calista.


----------



## afroken

This is exciting! It may be my first purchase directly from MM. I’ve only purchased a few bags from the BST so far (and loved each one ). Do you ladies know if lining and HW upgrade is usually included in the promo?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> This is exciting! It may be my first purchase directly from MM. I’ve only purchased a few bags from the BST so far (and loved each one ). Do you ladies know if lining and HW upgrade is usually included in the promo?


He’s been doing the free upgrades when he offers up to 20% off, not sure that I’ve seen free lining and HW upgrade at 25% off.


----------



## bisbee

I may order the Calista Midi...just sent an email.  What types of upgrades are you discussing?  Newbie here (to this brand).


----------



## djfmn

bisbee said:


> I may order the Calista Midi...just sent an email.  What types of upgrades are you discussing?  Newbie here (to this brand).


Welcome to the group. I am in the other group you post on over 50!! I know one of the ladies who ordered this bag ordered an additional outside pocket if I remember correctly.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> This is exciting! It may be my first purchase directly from MM. I’ve only purchased a few bags from the BST so far (and loved each one ). Do you ladies know if lining and HW upgrade is usually included in the promo?


I asked that question yes there is free lining and HW upgrades for this promotion.


----------



## southernbelle43

bisbee said:


> I may order the Calista Midi...just sent an email.  What types of upgrades are you discussing?  Newbie here (to this brand).


HI there. If you order anything other than the grey or silver lining or the hardware that is listed as coming with the bag, then there are extra charges. But when he does his promotions you get to pick your lining or your hardware with no extra cost.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> I asked that question yes there is free lining and HW upgrades for this promotion.


Woot woot! Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> I ordered a Calista Midi! And you might get your wish soon...I just got an Italian poste email, so maybe I'll have "her" to post in a week or two!


did you get your calista midi yet?


----------



## carterazo

I've wanted a Calista midi ever since the original big one first came out. Should I use the last remaining root of my $ tree to get one...???


----------



## lenie

Does anyone know if the Calista crossbody strap is fully adjustable from shoulder length carry to crossbody?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> I've wanted a Calista midi ever since the original big one first came out. Should I use the last remaining root of my $ tree to get one...???


Well join me I did. The last of my tree as well. I broke down and got a Calista midi having said I would never get a Calista I absolutely love the midi version.


----------



## christinemliu

bisbee said:


> I may order the Calista Midi...just sent an email.  What types of upgrades are you discussing?  Newbie here (to this brand).



Welcome @bisbee! I tried out someone's Calista who had an exterior zipped pocket and absolutely loved that, so I added that to mine. It's also great for knowing which way your stuff is since both sides are pretty identical haha. I saw someone also had the "handle" portion at the top a different color.



Coastal jewel said:


> did you get your calista midi yet?


Dear @Coastal jewel, I wish!!! I totally wanted to post pictures but the tracking hasn't moved since the 20th. Maybe it's in transit to our continent. I had ordered the crossbody / messenger style.



lenie said:


> Does anyone know if the Calista crossbody strap is fully adjustable from shoulder length carry to crossbody?


Hi @lenie, I don't have the measurements but yes, the crossbody strap is adjustable! I actually don't know the mechanism either...I totally wish mine would hurry up and arrive...but probably the SNOW I'm getting where I live is also not helping transit times haha!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Does anyone know if the Calista crossbody strap is fully adjustable from shoulder length carry to crossbody?


I asked Marco a similar question as my daughter was interested in something like that and he told me there is a way to do that by having  a second buckle and an additional central part strap. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> Well join me I did. The last of my tree as well. I broke down and got a Calista midi having said I would never get a Calista I absolutely love the midi version.


Out of curiosity, which colour and what leather did you get?


----------



## carterazo

bisbee said:


> I may order the Calista Midi...just sent an email.  What types of upgrades are you discussing?  Newbie here (to this brand).



Welcome to our thread!  You are going to love the variety in lining colors as well as hardware. Nevermind the fabulous assortment of yummy leathers. Hold on to your wallet!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Well join me I did. The last of my tree as well. I broke down and got a Calista midi having said I would never get a Calista I absolutely love the midi version.



You know best of all how long I have wanted this bag. The problem is the color/leathers I am considering. I have not seen them irl and I want to be sure of the color.  I love the gentian blue he included in the email. Plus, I just need to see that dark beige Verona irl. Is it my perfect greige?  Agh!


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Out of curiosity, which colour and what leather did you get?


I got deep red fiore with a dark blue lining. I love red bags especially deep red which the fiore leather is.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> I got deep red fiore with a dark blue lining. I love red bags especially deep red which the fiore leather is.


I spent some time looking at all of MM’s reds, looking for the perfect red, for (one of) my future MM bags. Looking forward to see reveals of yours when it arrives!


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I spent some time looking at all of MM’s reds, looking for the perfect red, for (one of) my future MM bags. Looking forward to see reveals of yours when it arrives!


I recently purchased a bordeaux red verona midi Modena and I love the color of this leather. I asked Marco if the Fiore deep red was similar to the bordeaux verona red and he told me they are in the same family of deep red which is my favorite red. I am super excited to get another red bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I've wanted a Calista midi ever since the original big one first came out. Should I use the last remaining root of my $ tree to get one...???


If you have a root, do it. My tree succumbed and is dead!!


----------



## TotinScience

My money tree is sadly gone, so I will just live vicariously through your amazing new creations!


----------



## bisbee

djfmn said:


> I asked that question yes there is free lining and HW upgrades for this promotion.


I’m confused.  I don’t see where a particular lining or hardware is listed as coming with the bag.  I am ordering pebbled leather in Anthracite with taupe lining and silver hardware.  Are you saying I could get the gunmetal for no additional charge?  And I’m trying to decide between shipping methods...


----------



## southernbelle43

bisbee said:


> I’m confused.  I don’t see where a particular lining or hardware is listed as coming with the bag.  I am ordering pebbled leather in Anthracite with taupe lining and silver hardware.  Are you saying I could get the gunmetal for no additional charge?  And I’m trying to decide between shipping methods...


You can choose ANY hardware and ANY lining for no additional charge. I  recommend that you use UPS rather than USPS if you are in the US.  USPS is swamped with absentee ballots and  I would   not trust it. It cost about $55 for UPS.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My money tree is sadly gone, so I will just live vicariously through your amazing new creations!


Me too.


----------



## djfmn

bisbee said:


> I’m confused.  I don’t see where a particular lining or hardware is listed as coming with the bag.  I am ordering pebbled leather in Anthracite with taupe lining and silver hardware.  Are you saying I could get the gunmetal for no additional charge?  And I’m trying to decide between shipping methods...


Yes you can get any lining and hw with no additional charge as part of the promotion.


----------



## bisbee

djfmn said:


> Yes you can get any lining and hw with no additional charge as part of the promotion.


Thank...I just ordered!


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD - one of the forever bags, an Africa soulmate that was made to match my wedding dress .


----------



## christinemliu

Wow, I can't believe my Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger in independence blue velvet verona, taupe lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived before the end of the promo. So it took about 11 days from Italy to the east coast.
@Coastaljewel, maybe @carterazo?, sorry, I forgot who all were waiting along with me...finally, she's here!
My first impressions:

-I love independence blue! It's a light navy with absolutely no purple (sorry, I don't love purple in my blues haha).
-Velvet Verona is amazing. It is velvety, with a softer lighter feel than nubuck or suede.
-This size is so much better on me than the regular Calista.
-There are five holes for adjustment on the strap. The strap is super comfy.
-I asked for the added exterior zipper pocket which perfectly fits my phone, but if your phone is longer than 6 inches, you may want to ask for a bigger one.
- I love how she hugs my body. I imagine it's a similar feel to the Theia.
-I think in capacity, she would fit simiarly to what you can fit in a Juliet Midi.
- The shape lends itself to easy storage! If you don't stuff her much, she hardly takes up any room.

Suggestion: If you wanted the option for an even shorter strap drop (so that it can also be shoulder carry), here are several ideas:
1. You can ask Marco to do the extra strap idea that I think @dfjmn mentioned recently. An additional strap can be buckled in to give it longer length.
2. You can ask for something like on the Theia, where the strap crosses over on itself.
3. You can ask if you can do an adjustable metal connector.
4. You can add more holes to the strap (I plan to do this; there are reasonably priced leather hole punchers) or Marco can do that for you as well before shipping to you.

In the pictures, Calista Midi Crossbody is in its shortest setting. I have compared it also to a Juliet Midi.

Feel free to ask any questions!

Attached are pics. The strap drop measure is on the shortest setting.


----------



## LuvNLux

@christinemliu Thanks for posting your photos of this beauty.  To me, it looks like a textured suede, but softer?  Now, the big question:  do you think that scratches or scrapes will easily show & can they be easily rubbed out with your finger to blend in?  How delicate does this appear to be?  Is it heavy?


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Wow, I can't believe my Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger in independence blue velvet verona, taupe lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived before the end of the promo. So it took about 11 days from Italy to the east coast.
> @Coastaljewel, maybe @carterazo?, sorry, I forgot who all were waiting along with me...finally, she's here!
> My first impressions:
> 
> -I love independence blue! It's a light navy with absolutely no purple (sorry, I don't love purple in my blues haha).
> -Velvet Verona is amazing. It is velvety, with a softer lighter feel than nubuck or suede.
> -This size is so much better on me than the regular Calista.
> -There are five holes for adjustment on the strap. The strap is super comfy.
> -I asked for the added exterior zipper pocket which perfectly fits my phone, but if your phone is longer than 6 inches, you may want to ask for a bigger one.
> - I love how she hugs my body. I imagine it's a similar feel to the Theia.
> -I think in capacity, she would fit simiarly to what you can fit in a Juliet Midi.
> - The shape lends itself to easy storage! If you don't stuff her much, she hardly takes up any room.
> 
> Suggestion: If you wanted the option for an even shorter strap drop (so that it can also be shoulder carry), here are several ideas:
> 1. You can ask Marco to do the extra strap idea that I think @dfjmn mentioned recently. An additional strap can be buckled in to give it longer length.
> 2. You can ask for something like on the Theia, where the strap crosses over on itself.
> 3. You can ask if you can do an adjustable metal connector.
> 4. You can add more holes to the strap (I plan to do this; there are reasonably priced leather hole punchers) or Marco can do that for you as well before shipping to you.
> 
> In the pictures, Calista Midi Crossbody is in its shortest setting. I have compared it also to a Juliet Midi.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!
> 
> Attached are pics. The strap drop measure is on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 4894222
> View attachment 4894223
> View attachment 4894224
> View attachment 4894225
> View attachment 4894248
> View attachment 4894249
> View attachment 4894250


she's great.  that is the same leather that MM has on hold while I figure out what I want.  would you mod-shot???  for those of us who dither?


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> @christinemliu Thanks for posting your photos of this beauty.  To me, it looks like a textured suede, but softer?  Now, the big question:  do you think that scratches or scrapes will easily show & can they be easily rubbed out with your finger to blend in?  How delicate does this appear to be?  Is it heavy?


Hi @LuvNLux! Yes, that's a good description of the leather being a textured suede but softer. So, on the bottom of the bag, I took my nail and scratched it a little. Nothing happened! However, Marco does recommend spraying these types of leathers with a leather protector like Collonil so I plan to do that before taking "her" out. Since my scratch didn't do anything, I would say it's not delicate. At the same time, it isn't heavy at all. I think the only downside I'd say is it does attract a little bit of lint, but I wonder if that would decrease after spraying and it has been on top of my blanket.



Coastal jewel said:


> would you mod-shot???  for those of us who dither?



Okay, @Coastal jewel, there's a reason I've never posted modshots...I'm horrible at them. And I've had four children so the stomach pouch factor is strong...here's the only that came out kind of okay (I'm 5 feet and 1/2 inch tall):


----------



## smile10281

carterazo said:


> You know best of all how long I have wanted this bag. The problem is the color/leathers I am considering. I have not seen them irl and I want to be sure of the color.  I love the gentian blue he included in the email. Plus, I just need to see that dark beige Verona irl. Is it my perfect greige?  Agh!


I have been lusting after the dark beige Verona since you posted the picture comparing this to other similar colors!


----------



## djfmn

The Calista midi promotion has been extended through end of day Monday.


----------



## Coastal jewel

christinemliu said:


> Hi @LuvNLux! Yes, that's a good description of the leather being a textured suede but softer. So, on the bottom of the bag, I took my nail and scratched it a little. Nothing happened! However, Marco does recommend spraying these types of leathers with a leather protector like Collonil so I plan to do that before taking "her" out. Since my scratch didn't do anything, I would say it's not delicate. At the same time, it isn't heavy at all. I think the only downside I'd say is it does attract a little bit of lint, but I wonder if that would decrease after spraying and it has been on top of my blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, @Coastal jewel, there's a reason I've never posted modshots...I'm horrible at them. And I've had four children so the stomach pouch factor is strong...here's the only that came out kind of okay (I'm 5 feet and 1/2 inch tall):
> View attachment 4894640


Thank you... You look wonderful!  We are both 5'2.. and I might have the 1/2 on a good day or with shoes.   And Marco's models are 6'5


----------



## Monaliceke

christinemliu said:


> Wow, I can't believe my Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger in independence blue velvet verona, taupe lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived before the end of the promo. So it took about 11 days from Italy to the east coast.
> @Coastaljewel, maybe @carterazo?, sorry, I forgot who all were waiting along with me...finally, she's here!
> My first impressions:
> 
> -I love independence blue! It's a light navy with absolutely no purple (sorry, I don't love purple in my blues haha).
> -Velvet Verona is amazing. It is velvety, with a softer lighter feel than nubuck or suede.
> -This size is so much better on me than the regular Calista.
> -There are five holes for adjustment on the strap. The strap is super comfy.
> -I asked for the added exterior zipper pocket which perfectly fits my phone, but if your phone is longer than 6 inches, you may want to ask for a bigger one.
> - I love how she hugs my body. I imagine it's a similar feel to the Theia.
> -I think in capacity, she would fit simiarly to what you can fit in a Juliet Midi.
> - The shape lends itself to easy storage! If you don't stuff her much, she hardly takes up any room.
> 
> Suggestion: If you wanted the option for an even shorter strap drop (so that it can also be shoulder carry), here are several ideas:
> 1. You can ask Marco to do the extra strap idea that I think @dfjmn mentioned recently. An additional strap can be buckled in to give it longer length.
> 2. You can ask for something like on the Theia, where the strap crosses over on itself.
> 3. You can ask if you can do an adjustable metal connector.
> 4. You can add more holes to the strap (I plan to do this; there are reasonably priced leather hole punchers) or Marco can do that for you as well before shipping to you.
> 
> In the pictures, Calista Midi Crossbody is in its shortest setting. I have compared it also to a Juliet Midi.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!
> 
> Attached are pics. The strap drop measure is on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 4894222
> View attachment 4894223
> View attachment 4894224
> View attachment 4894225
> View attachment 4894248
> View attachment 4894249
> View attachment 4894250



Wow! Beautiful. I didn’t know that Calista comes with a zipper compartment on the back?


----------



## Coastal jewel

luxemadam said:


> Wow! Beautiful. I didn’t know that Calista comes with a zipper compartment on the back?


zipper is a customization/ add on.


----------



## Monaliceke

I just ordered mine  in 2 sizes: the Midi and the original Calista. I didn’t manage to find mod shots of the original size Calista, so it’s a gamble on my part. Hopefully it will not make me loo like the bag is wearing me. I am 5.5” medium-small build  Please share mod shots if you have the regular size Calista. Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luxemadam said:


> I just ordered mine  in 2 sizes: the Midi and the original Calista. I didn’t manage to find mod shots of the original size Calista, so it’s a gamble on my part. Hopefully it will not make me loo like the bag is wearing me. I am 5.5” medium-small build  Please share mod shots if you have the regular size Calista. Thanks!


If you like larger bags, I think you’ll really like the size of the original Calista. I’m 5’2”and find most of his midi size totes and midi shoulder bags to be a tad smaller than I’d like. I have a full size Calista, full size Victorias, and a full size Hera. They are all a great size for me.


----------



## Monaliceke

Devyn Danielle said:


> If you like larger bags, I think you’ll really like the size of the original Calista. I’m 5’2”and find most of his midi size totes and midi shoulder bags to be a tad smaller than I’d like. I have a full size Calista, full size Victorias, and a full size Hera. They are all a great size for me.


The largest bag I currently own is 35cm. So, the regular Calista will be the biggest bag for me.  I am hoping that the slim profile of this style will not appear too big for my frame. Just curious about how you wear yours?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luxemadam said:


> The largest bag I currently own is 35cm. So, the regular Calista will be the biggest bag for me.  I am hoping that the slim profile of this style will not appear too big for my frame. Just curious about how you wear yours?


I don’t have the full size Calista messenger, so I just wear it as a shoulder bag.
I found a couple of Calista mod shots for you! My bag looks more like the first picture when worn, since I only carry a couple of pouches, hand wipes, Kleenex, keys and phone.


----------



## Monaliceke

Thanks for the pictures! 

I ordered the shoulder carry Calista original as well as the new Midi shoulder bags. I prefer to wear only mini crossbody bags.


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> Hi @LuvNLux! Yes, that's a good description of the leather being a textured suede but softer. So, on the bottom of the bag, I took my nail and scratched it a little. Nothing happened! However, Marco does recommend spraying these types of leathers with a leather protector like Collonil so I plan to do that before taking "her" out. Since my scratch didn't do anything, I would say it's not delicate. At the same time, it isn't heavy at all. I think the only downside I'd say is it does attract a little bit of lint, but I wonder if that would decrease after spraying and it has been on top of my blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894640


@christinemliu. Yikes!  I did not expect that you would try to scratch the leather!  You are braver than I am, for sure.  So glad to hear that this leather is sturdier than I thought.  It is so hard to make a decision about this new leather when there are very little user reviews or photos and I have not seen it in real life.  You are the best!  This helps a lot.


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> If you like larger bags, I think you’ll really like the size of the original Calista. I’m 5’2”and find most of his midi size totes and midi shoulder bags to be a tad smaller than I’d like. I have a full size Calista, full size Victorias, and a full size Hera. They are all a great size for me.


I am also 5’2.5” and feel the same as Devyn Danielle. I prefer the regular sizes. I like the regular Calista. That’s is one of the great things about MM bags-there is something for everyone.


----------



## christinemliu

luxemadam said:


> Wow! Beautiful. I didn’t know that Calista comes with a zipper compartment on the back?


Thank you! And yes, sorry @luxemadam, as has already been answered, it is an added customization. The first Calista I tried, a regular sized one that made me really like the style, had this customization and I loved it, so that's why I asked for it for my Calista Midi Crossbody.

@Devyn Danielle, these mod shots were exactly the ones I was thinking of that I loved for the original Calista. You're awesome! Because I carry a lot more than you do, the original one I used to own looked more like the second mod shot, as well as the Midi I just received.



LuvNLux said:


> @christinemliu. Yikes!  I did not expect that you would try to scratch the leather!  You are braver than I am, for sure.  So glad to hear that this leather is sturdier than I thought.  It is so hard to make a decision about this new leather when there are very little user reviews or photos and I have not seen it in real life.  You are the best!  This helps a lot.



Thank you so much @LuvNLux, you're really sweet! I really love the MM community we have so anything I can do to give back because of the amazing help and joy I receive here, I am more than happy to do. I had a few justifications for the scratching haha: I did it to the bottom where it wouldn't be seen, I have four kids so it's highly possible it would happen anyway (though they are getting older now and they know how much Mommy loves her bags like her fifth child), and usually anything Marco labels as Verona is pretty sturdy!


----------



## tenKrat

Alas!...a mediocre image of my pewter metallic laminato Hera. The true focal point is the delightful, vibrant mural. Thought I would share some happy vibes.


----------



## LuvNLux

@tenKrat Oh my!  I am speechless! What a great photo!  Luv the mural & your outfit, & the bag of course!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coastal jewel

tenKrat said:


> Alas!...a mediocre image of my pewter metallic laminato Hera. The true focal point is the delightful, vibrant mural. Thought I would share some happy vibes.
> 
> View attachment 4895330


you are our personal model... we love your posts!


----------



## Coastal jewel

I am sooo pathetic...  has anyone had a calista with two different leathers?  One on each side?


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Wow, I can't believe my Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger in independence blue velvet verona, taupe lining, and light gunmetal hardware arrived before the end of the promo. So it took about 11 days from Italy to the east coast.
> @Coastaljewel, maybe @carterazo?, sorry, I forgot who all were waiting along with me...finally, she's here!
> My first impressions:
> 
> -I love independence blue! It's a light navy with absolutely no purple (sorry, I don't love purple in my blues haha).
> -Velvet Verona is amazing. It is velvety, with a softer lighter feel than nubuck or suede.
> -This size is so much better on me than the regular Calista.
> -There are five holes for adjustment on the strap. The strap is super comfy.
> -I asked for the added exterior zipper pocket which perfectly fits my phone, but if your phone is longer than 6 inches, you may want to ask for a bigger one.
> - I love how she hugs my body. I imagine it's a similar feel to the Theia.
> -I think in capacity, she would fit simiarly to what you can fit in a Juliet Midi.
> - The shape lends itself to easy storage! If you don't stuff her much, she hardly takes up any room.
> 
> Suggestion: If you wanted the option for an even shorter strap drop (so that it can also be shoulder carry), here are several ideas:
> 1. You can ask Marco to do the extra strap idea that I think @dfjmn mentioned recently. An additional strap can be buckled in to give it longer length.
> 2. You can ask for something like on the Theia, where the strap crosses over on itself.
> 3. You can ask if you can do an adjustable metal connector.
> 4. You can add more holes to the strap (I plan to do this; there are reasonably priced leather hole punchers) or Marco can do that for you as well before shipping to you.
> 
> In the pictures, Calista Midi Crossbody is in its shortest setting. I have compared it also to a Juliet Midi.
> 
> Feel free to ask any questions!
> 
> Attached are pics. The strap drop measure is on the shortest setting.
> View attachment 4894222
> View attachment 4894223
> View attachment 4894224
> View attachment 4894225
> View attachment 4894248
> View attachment 4894249
> View attachment 4894250



Yay, you got your bag, congrats!  I am loving the size. I am trying really hard not to buy one right now.


----------



## Monaliceke

Coastal jewel said:


> I am sooo pathetic...  has anyone had a calista with two different leathers?  One on each side?


That’s a great idea. Are you think of making one?


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Yay, you got your bag, congrats!  I am loving the size. I am trying really hard not to buy one right now.


Join me I broke down and bought one


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Join me I broke down and bought one



I PM'ed you!


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> I am sooo pathetic...  has anyone had a calista with two different leathers?  One on each side?


Oh...that's an exciting idea! You could even do three colors...the strap a different one...


----------



## christinemliu

After just a couple of days out of the box, the Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger is softening! Velvet Verona is such a soft, huggable leather, yet the bag isn't a big puddle when you set the bag down. Plus, I punched a couple more holes in the strap of my Calista so I have the option of converting it into the shoulder length I like if I wanted to. In proportion to my frame, the Midi I feel looks better on me than the regular one J had. Even my youngest daughter who is often the most critical said, "Oh, that one is a nice purse Mommy!" But the strap was hanging a bit so I knotted it to look nicer. Here's the effect: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Or, wrapped around:


Lastly, I realized my interior shot in one of my posts didn't clearly show that one side has a full slip pocket. I actually like that design for this particular bag and it shows how thoughtful Marco is, adjusting his setup to the size of the bag!


I like how I can see everything inside since she opens wide and she's so easy to grab and go.


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> After just a couple of days out of the box, the Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger is softening! Plus, I punched a couple more holes in the strap of my Calista so I have the option of converting it into the shoulder length I like if I wanted to. In proportion to my frame, the Midi I feel looks better on me than the regular one J had. Even my youngest daughter who is often the most critical said, "Oh, that one is a nice purse Mommy!" But the strap was hanging a bit so I knotted it to look nicer. Here's the effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897674
> 
> Or, wrapped around:
> View attachment 4897677
> 
> Lastly, I realized my interior shot in one of my posts didn't clearly show that one side has a full slip pocket. I actually like that design for this particular bag and it shows how thoughtful Marco is, adjusting his setup to the size of the bag!
> View attachment 4897681
> 
> I like how I can see everything inside since she opens wide and she's so easy to grab and go.


This is a stunning bag, I admit I drooled!! The knot looks very edgy. At shoulder length, what’s the drop?


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> This is a stunning bag, I admit I drooled!! The knot looks very edgy. At shoulder length, what’s the drop?


Hi @afroken! Thank you so much! So the beauty of DIY is that you can decide your own drop haha. I made holes so that it can adjust to a shoulder drop of 11", 12", or 13". In the pictures, it's a 12" drop. And for those like @Coastal jewel, I really did try to do a modshot...and, I just admit it, there are some things in life that others can do and I can't !


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Hi @afroken! Thank you so much! So the beauty of DIY is that you can decide your own drop haha. I made holes so that it can adjust to a shoulder drop of 11", 12", or 13". In the pictures, it's a 12" drop. And for those like @Coastal jewel, I really did try to do a modshot...and, I just admit it, there are some things in life that others can do and I can't !


Thank you! If I get a Calista midi crossbody in the future I want to either go with your idea or the one that djfmn mentioned about the two buckles (still trying to visualize that). I saw your modshot, you look wonderful!


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> After just a couple of days out of the box, the Calista Midi Crossbody / Messenger is softening! Velvet Verona is such a soft, huggable leather, yet the bag isn't a big puddle when you set the bag down. Plus, I punched a couple more holes in the strap of my Calista so I have the option of converting it into the shoulder length I like if I wanted to. In proportion to my frame, the Midi I feel looks better on me than the regular one J had. Even my youngest daughter who is often the most critical said, "Oh, that one is a nice purse Mommy!" But the strap was hanging a bit so I knotted it to look nicer. Here's the effect:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897674
> 
> Or, wrapped around:
> View attachment 4897677
> 
> Lastly, I realized my interior shot in one of my posts didn't clearly show that one side has a full slip pocket. I actually like that design for this particular bag and it shows how thoughtful Marco is, adjusting his setup to the size of the bag!
> View attachment 4897681
> 
> I like how I can see everything inside since she opens wide and she's so easy to grab and go.



Lovely! That knot on the side really changes the look.  I love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

My white box from Italy arrived with two bags: my soulmate midi in Velvet Verona and my Astra Satchel. This is the fastest I've received bags from Marco; I guess his shop must be fully up and running now. 

The bags are both gorgeous. I will take pics tomorrow in the daylight.


----------



## Kimbashop

Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones. 

The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563


Wow, that took my breath away!!


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563



Congratulations on your new beauty!   The soulmate midi is a great style, and that color is beautiful!


----------



## msd_bags

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563


This is really pretty!!


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563


This is gorgeous. I love the color and this leather is amazing. It looks so soft and rich and luxurious. Enjoy your stunning new bag. I cannot wait to get my purple velvet verona midi Diva.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563


Such a lovely shade of pink/purple/mauve, I can’t stop staring


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Been a busy day so I have only just managed to take a photo of the Soulmate so far. This is my first one, and now I understand the love. It is beautifully crafted and so functional. I chose to get the bag with the divider based on how I intend to use it and I really like the central zip compartment. I chose tortilla lining (again) and I'm so thrilled that I did. It is a wonderful combination with purple-based leathers because pinky-beige undertones.
> 
> The bag leather is Wine Velvet Verona, but I would say the color is closer to a medium plum or soft grape. It is very soft to the touch like suede, as others have pointed out. We will be going places for sure!  The marks that appear in the photo aren't actually on the bag -- I'm not sure what my camera was picking up.
> 
> View attachment 4898563


Wow! Just joining the chorus of accolades...this is truly a breathtaking bag! I absolutely love the contrast of the dark brown nappa straps against the wine velvet verona. I want to reach out, pet her, and carry her. The bag lust is real people...now I want to order a Soulmate Midi in velvet verona!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Wow! Just joining the chorus of accolades...this is truly a breathtaking bag! I absolutely love the contrast of the dark brown nappa straps against the wine velvet verona. I want to reach out, pet her, and carry her. The bag lust is real people...now I want to order a Soulmate Midi in velvet verona!!!






smile10281 said:


> Wow, that took my breath away!!





JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty!   The soulmate midi is a great style, and that color is beautiful!





msd_bags said:


> This is really pretty!!





djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love the color and this leather is amazing. It looks so soft and rich and luxurious. Enjoy your stunning new bag. I cannot wait to get my purple velvet verona midi Diva.





afroken said:


> Such a lovely shade of pink/purple/mauve, I can’t stop staring





christinemliu said:


> Wow! Just joining the chorus of accolades...this is truly a breathtaking bag! I absolutely love the contrast of the dark brown nappa straps against the wine velvet verona. I want to reach out, pet her, and carry her. The bag lust is real people...now I want to order a Soulmate Midi in velvet verona!!!



Thanks, all!  I is have enjoyed using her today. I will take inside bag photos tomorrow to show the lining for anyone interested.

One of the bonuses of velvet Verona in this size and style of bag is that it feels like a soft hug when you wear it. And who doesn’t need a hug right now?


----------



## JenJBS

Kimbashop said:


> Thanks, all!  I is have enjoyed using her today. I will take inside bag photos tomorrow to show the lining for anyone interested.
> 
> One of the bonuses of velvet Verona in this size and style of bag is that it feels like a soft hug when you wear it. And who doesn’t need a hug right now?


----------



## Kimbashop

here is my other new bag, the Astra Satchel, in black pompei, pewter pompei, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. It is a beautifully structured bag, and a bit bigger than I thought it would be -- very equivalent to the Aurora Midi.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> here is my other new bag, the Astra Satchel, in black pompei, pewter pompei, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. It is a beautifully structured bag, and a bit bigger than I thought it would be -- very equivalent to the Aurora Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4899458


Holy smokes Batman that is a sexy purse!
I can’t wait to get my dark blue one!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Got my Astra Satchel today  Black Pompei, Pewter Glitter Pompei accent, gold hardware, and purple lining.

I have the crossbody strap but did not try it out. There is not enough clearance for me to wear this in my elbow, though there is enough room to hold it at the wrist. It's bigger than I expected and soooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Got my Astra Satchel today  Black Pompei, Pewter Glitter Pompei accent, gold hardware, and purple lining.
> 
> I have the crossbody strap but did not try it out. There is not enough clearance for me to wear this in my elbow, though there is enough room to hold it at the wrist. It's bigger than I expected and soooooo gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4899542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899544
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899545


Bag Twin! I love the gold hardware on yours. I had the same response -- much bigger than I had expected. I have tried mine with the strap and on the last hole it works for me as a crossbody, although I think I will likely be using this as a top handle bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> Bag Twin! I love the gold hardware on yours. I had the same response -- much bigger than I had expected. I have tried mine with the strap and on the last hole it works for me as a crossbody, although I think I will likely be using this as a top handle bag.



I think I will probably be wearing this as a top handle bag as well, but I do like having the shoulder strap as an option - I will probably wear it that way on Sunday.

I love how the dark gunmetal looks on your bag. It gives it such a different look!

--

On a personal note - I am so happy this came in today. I have been having a very challenging couple of weeks because my grandfather passed away last week and the service is on Sunday, and I've been zooming between 'fine' and manic 'do i have everything i need for Sunday' and grief that is manifesting in various ways. I have another black bag I can use but when Marco emailed me to let me know my Astra Satchel was on its way and would arrive on Friday, I was so happy - because this gorgeous bag is so beautiful and classy, and even though a funeral is a sad occasion, it's exactly the kind of bag I need for it. I am trying to find many little things to hold onto that bring me a little joy, and this is one of them.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Holy smokes Batman that is a sexy purse!
> I can’t wait to get my dark blue one!


It is -- you are right. Can't wait to see yours. I think this bag suits vaccetta very well.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I think I will probably be wearing this as a top handle bag as well, but I do like having the shoulder strap as an option - I will probably wear it that way on Sunday.
> 
> I love how the dark gunmetal looks on your bag. It gives it such a different look!
> 
> --
> 
> On a personal note - I am so happy this came in today. I have been having a very challenging couple of weeks because my grandfather passed away last week and the service is on Sunday, and I've been zooming between 'fine' and manic 'do i have everything i need for Sunday' and grief that is manifesting in various ways. I have another black bag I can use but when Marco emailed me to let me know my Astra Satchel was on its way and would arrive on Friday, I was so happy - because this gorgeous bag is so beautiful and classy, and even though a funeral is a sad occasion, it's exactly the kind of bag I need for it. I am trying to find many little things to hold onto that bring me a little joy, and this is one of them.



I'm very sorry to hear about the loss of your grandfather, made more difficult, I'm sure, during these isolating times. I'm a big believer in surrounding yourself with beautiful things as a means of helping you through difficult times.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> It is -- you are right. Can't wait to see yours. I think this bag suits vaccetta very well.


Thank you! I’m pretty sure it will!


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> I think I will probably be wearing this as a top handle bag as well, but I do like having the shoulder strap as an option - I will probably wear it that way on Sunday.
> 
> I love how the dark gunmetal looks on your bag. It gives it such a different look!
> --
> On a personal note - I am so happy this came in today. I have been having a very challenging couple of weeks because my grandfather passed away last week and the service is on Sunday, and I've been zooming between 'fine' and manic 'do i have everything i need for Sunday' and grief that is manifesting in various ways. I have another black bag I can use but when Marco emailed me to let me know my Astra Satchel was on its way and would arrive on Friday, I was so happy - because this gorgeous bag is so beautiful and classy, and even though a funeral is a sad occasion, it's exactly the kind of bag I need for it. I am trying to find many little things to hold onto that bring me a little joy, and this is one of them.


I love both reveals of the gorgeous Astra Satchel and how both of you, @ohmisseevee and @Kimbashop, made similar choices, yet both bags have different looks to them. The mod shot shows clearly the size and it is a little big than I thought, but actually I like that. I am excited for whenever mine comes! This style has a tuxedo / James Bond / sleek feel to it!

@ohmisseevee, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. It is very hard to lose someone already, but to deal with this along with all the other things going on these days, must be overwhelming. I am glad your Astra can bring you a little joy and you look spectacular carrying her. Do take care and best wishes for this Sunday.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> here is my other new bag, the Astra Satchel, in black pompei, pewter pompei, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. It is a beautifully structured bag, and a bit bigger than I thought it would be -- very equivalent to the Aurora Midi.
> 
> View attachment 4899458


This is gorgeous. I love the Astra Satchel it is such a classy style but edgy as well. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I love both reveals of the gorgeous Astra Satchel and how both of you, @ohmisseevee and @Kimbashop, made similar choices, yet both bags have different looks to them. The mod shot shows clearly the size and it is a little big than I thought, but actually I like that. I am excited for whenever mine comes! This style has a tuxedo / James Bond / sleek feel to it!
> 
> @ohmisseevee, I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather. It is very hard to lose someone already, but to deal with this along with all the other things going on these days, must be overwhelming. I am glad your Astra can bring you a little joy and you look spectacular carrying her. Do take care and best wishes for this Sunday.





djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love the Astra Satchel it is such a classy style but edgy as well. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Thank you. I love the James Bond comment. It is very retro-looking to me, but edgy too. It also seems like it will fit multiple types of occasions. Worn as a top handle bag it can definitely handle dressy occasions. But It came with a really wide strap which makes the feel of the bag casual when worn with it. I am contemplating ordering a narrower strap for dressier occasions if I decide to use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## ohmisseevee

The Astra Satchel performed well today. The clasp is a little fussy but I find it easy to work with since the bar from the top half fits right into the bottom half. Also a great size - it fits a lot without looking oversized and it has great proportions as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> The Astra Satchel performed well today. The clasp is a little fussy but I find it easy to work with since the bar from the top half fits right into the bottom half. Also a great size - it fits a lot without looking oversized and it has great proportions as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 4901111
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901112


this looks great on you! You have inspired me to wear mine with my black trench.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> this looks great on you! You have inspired me to wear mine with my black trench.


edit: I just looked more closely at the background of your photo and realized where you were! I’m sorry I didn’t see that at first when I made my original comment, above. I hope the funeral was healing and provided time to honor his life.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> this looks great on you! You have inspired me to wear mine with my black trench.


edit: I just looked more closely at the background of your photo and realized where you were! I’m sorry I didn’t see that at first when I made my original comment, above. I hope the funeral was healing and provided time to honor his life.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Kimbashop said:


> edit: I just looked more closely at the background of your photo and realized where you were! I’m sorry I didn’t see that at first when I made my original comment, above. I hope the funeral was healing and provided time to honor his life.


It is no problem at all - I did not take your previous post in any negative way.  It was kind of you to post again after the fact - I appreciate the kind words. It was healing and I do feel a sense of closure, and it was good to connect with family again even if it was during a time of mourning for everyone.

It might also seem a bit frivolous to some but I also found that dressing well - a nice, flattering black dress and coat, hair nicely done, and of course my newest MM bag - gave what felt like armor to me during a challenging day.


----------



## Monaliceke

ohmisseevee said:


> The Astra Satchel performed well today. The clasp is a little fussy but I find it easy to work with since the bar from the top half fits right into the bottom half. Also a great size - it fits a lot without looking oversized and it has great proportions as a shoulder bag.
> View attachment 4901112



Looks good! What type of purse organizer did you use? It fits so perfectly inside!


----------



## ohmisseevee

luxemadam said:


> Looks good! What type of purse organizer did you use? It fits so perfectly inside!


I use Stashio organizers, which can be purchased from Amazon! You can find out more here - https://www.stashio.us/about/ 

I love that it's a non-fussy, modular system that can be used with any bag. (the idea of purchasing an organizer that I could only use with one or maybe two bags drove me crazy!) The pieces have enough rigidity to hold their shape but have flexibility built into the bottom and sides so it can conform to the shape of the bag.


----------



## afroken

ohmisseevee said:


> I use Stashio organizers, which can be purchased from Amazon! You can find out more here - https://www.stashio.us/about/
> 
> I love that it's a non-fussy, modular system that can be used with any bag. (the idea of purchasing an organizer that I could only use with one or maybe two bags drove me crazy!) The pieces have enough rigidity to hold their shape but have flexibility built into the bottom and sides so it can conform to the shape of the bag.


I was eyeing your organizers too! I have Samorga ones and felt ones purchased from Amazon - but they could only fit into one bag (or bags of similar dimensions). These look interesting.


----------



## Kimbashop

Walked to my office today with my new soulmate. Ugly bathroom shot, but a beautiful bag!


----------



## afroken

I've been trying to decide on some colours for some upcoming bags and had asked Marco to photograph some comparisons. Marco said the swatches on the website is still the most accurate, but these show the shade comparisons quite well. Thought I'd share them here:


----------



## Monaliceke

ohmisseevee said:


> I use Stashio organizers, which can be purchased from Amazon! You can find out more here - https://www.stashio.us/about/
> 
> I love that it's a non-fussy, modular system that can be used with any bag. (the idea of purchasing an organizer that I could only use with one or maybe two bags drove me crazy!) The pieces have enough rigidity to hold their shape but have flexibility built into the bottom and sides so it can conform to the shape of the bag.


How cool! Organize in magnetic compartments! I will have fun choosing a set for myself. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## southernbelle43

luxemadam said:


> How cool! Organize in magnetic compartments! I will have fun choosing a set for myself. Thanks so much for sharing!


I have a set too and love them.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a set too and love them.


I am looking for a set to fit in my newly ordered Calista and Calista Midi. I am a bit confused with all the options available. Not sure if I should get the 7” or 5” for more possibilities to use in both hobo bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> I am looking for a set to fit in my newly ordered Calista and Calista Midi. I am a bit confused with all the options available. Not sure if I should get the 7” or 5” for more possibilities to use in both hobo bags.


I wonder if the Calista shape would work with cubic, flat based organizers...

Personally, my favourite organizers are 2-3 Penelope Midis in the lightweight Fiore, in contrasting colours, attached via accessory strap to the D-ring in Marco's bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I wonder if the Calista shape would work with cubic, flat based organizers...
> 
> Personally, my favourite orgaizers are 2-3 Penelope Midis in the lightweight Fiore, in contrasting colours, attached via accessory strap to the D-ring in Marco's bags.


Yep, I initially thought that flat, cubic organizers might work when I received my Calista. Based on feedback here, I realized pouches would work much better. The Penelope midi is perfect for the Calista.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> I wonder if the Calista shape would work with cubic, flat based organizers...
> 
> Personally, my favourite orgaizers are 2-3 Penelope Midis in the lightweight Fiore, in contrasting colours, attached via accessory strap to the D-ring in Marco's bags.





Devyn Danielle said:


> Yep, I initially thought that flat, cubic organizers might work when I received my Calista. Based on feedback here, I realized pouches would work much better. The Penelope midi is perfect for the Calista.



That is a great idea. I have lots of pouches in various sizes that I collected from beauty & makeup gift sets. Shall try those first once I receive my bags from Marco. I was just wondering how I could organize my stuff in hobo-style bags, especially the Calista is a large bag & I don’t want to be “fishing” in a black hole for stuff that might have fallen to the bottom of it 

I hope I can save some $$ by not having to buy new organizers. I already have enough for all my tote-style bags. Thanks!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luxemadam said:


> That is a great idea. I have lots of pouches in various sizes that I collected from beauty & makeup gift sets. Shall try those first once I receive my bags from Marco. I was just wondering how I could organize my stuff in hobo-style bags, especially the Calista is a large bag & I don’t want to be “fishing” in a black hole for stuff that might have fallen to the bottom of it
> 
> I hope I can save some $$ by not having to buy new organizers. I already have enough for all my tote-style bags. Thanks!


I wasn’t too impressed with my first outings with Calista because I did feel that things were getting lost in there. What a huge difference the pouches made when I started using them.


----------



## Monaliceke

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wasn’t too impressed with my first outings with Calista because I did feel that things were getting lost in there. What a huge difference the pouches made when I started using them.


So, do you enjoy your Calista now? Is there anything about the Calista bag that you don’t like? I hope I made the right choice to get the original Calista as well as the Midi size. I never had a large hobo bag before, that’s why I thought of getting one.


----------



## carterazo

luxemadam said:


> I am looking for a set to fit in my newly ordered Calista and Calista Midi. I am a bit confused with all the options available. Not sure if I should get the 7” or 5” for more possibilities to use in both hobo bags.



Keep in mind that the Calista is narrow or thin. The cubes might be a bit too bulky.  I would recommend you try some of your pouches first before you buy cubes for these bags in particular.  Different sized pouches have worked quite well for me.


----------



## Monaliceke

carterazo said:


> Keep in mind that the Calista is narrow or thin. The cubes might be a bit too bulky.  I would recommend you try some of your pouches first before you buy cubes for these bags in particular.  Different sized pouches have worked quite well for me.


Yes, you’re right. I will try with my pouches first.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

luxemadam said:


> So, do you enjoy your Calista now? Is there anything about the Calista bag that you don’t like? I hope I made the right choice to get the original Calista as well as the Midi size. I never had a large hobo bag before, that’s why I thought of getting one.



I like it well enough. I’m still learning that I should go with my first inclination when it comes to MM’s styles and even the leathers. While I won’t be getting rid of my Calista, the Hera is more my style. I like the big rings used on the Hera and the extra depth.


----------



## Fancyfree

luxemadam said:


> So, do you enjoy your Calista now? Is there anything about the Calista bag that you don’t like? I hope I made the right choice to get the original Calista as well as the Midi size. I never had a large hobo bag before, that’s why I thought of getting one.


Me, I _LOVE _my full-sized Calista.
It's in Tuscania, so weighs _nothing _and has maximum drape. It looks good whether empty or stuffed. And is _SO _comfortable to carry.

I wish Marco would get more Tuscania colours.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Me, I _LOVE  _my full-sized Calista.
> It's in Tuscania, so weighs _nothing and _has maximum drape. It looks good whether empty or stuffed.


I hope I will like mine as much as you do yours 



Devyn Danielle said:


> I like it well enough. I’m still learning that I should go with my first inclination when it comes to MM’s styles and even the leathers. While I won’t be getting rid of my Calista, the Hera is more my style. I like the big rings used on the Hera and the extra depth.


I chose the Calista style because I don’t want to have too much hardware for my hobo style. Hopefully it’s the right decision for me.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I have used the cubes with a Theia Midi and they work great - the bottoms are actually flexible, so they allow the contents to "drop" to conform to the shape of the bag's bottom! But I've typically found that pouches are easier to use in casually-styled hobo and shoulder bags, especially those that don't have flat bottoms. (Stashio is nice in that I can see everything in my bag at once, though.)

I have the stashio in both 5-inch and 7-inch height, and prefer the 5-inch height for most of my bags so that they don't cover any existing interior pockets and zippers. I think the 7-inch would probably be more helpful for taller N-S totes, or for a backpack.


----------



## Kimbashop

More ugly bathroom shots with a beautiful bag-- this time with the Astra Satchel:


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## lenie

Kimbashop said:


> More ugly bathroom shots with a beautiful bag-- this time with the Astra Satchel:
> View attachment 4902454
> View attachment 4902455


So classy and elegant! Wow!!


----------



## ajamy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!


I also love the Astra satchel but I already have a bag with a very similar shape and size and find it a bit large for me: maybe Marco will do a midi version, though not sure how the turn lock would look on a smaller size.


----------



## carterazo

ajamy said:


> I also love the Astra satchel but I already have a bag with a very similar shape and size and find it a bit large for me: maybe Marco will do a midi version, though not sure how the turn lock would look on a smaller size.



I would say that the Astra crossbody is the midi version.  Marco told me I could get it without the long strap and have the top handle instead for the same price of the bag.  If I wanted both the top handle and the long strap on that bag then it would be extra.  I did the measurements and felt it would be a bit small for me. But maybe the Astra crossbody might just be the right size you are looking for?


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> More ugly bathroom shots with a beautiful bag-- this time with the Astra Satchel:
> View attachment 4902454
> View attachment 4902455



Very elegant and classy - you and the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Very elegant and classy - you and the bag.





SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!





lenie said:


> So classy and elegant! Wow!!



Thanks, all.


----------



## djfmn

Looks like there is going to be an MM Black Friday event. There is something on his website about Black Friday more news to come!!!


----------



## ohmisseevee

I switched back to my Little Valerie in dark blue Flor today. It is by far one of my favorite and most unique bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> I switched back to my Little Valerie in dark blue Flor today. It is by far one of my favorite and most unique bags.
> 
> View attachment 4904135
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904136


I love your bag. I think the little Valerie is an under-rated style. I use mine all of the time and find it to be the perfect little satchel and crossbody bag.


----------



## ajamy

carterazo said:


> I would say that the Astra crossbody is the midi version.  Marco told me I could get it without the long strap and have the top handle instead for the same price of the bag.  If I wanted both the top handle and the long strap on that bag then it would be extra.  I did the measurements and felt it would be a bit small for me. But maybe the Astra crossbody might just be the right size you are looking for?


Thank you for that information, the astra crossbody is slightly more North South compared to the satchel but  actually I quite like that.  And now there’s the Black Friday offer! Anyone know if there are any leathers Marco thinks not suitable for this style?


----------



## lenie

Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.
1. Grande Penelope Messenger(GPM) in Natural Cuoio Toscano, yellow lining, light gold hardware, wider messenger strap and additional wider short strap. I love the size and clean esthetics of this style! It holds everything I usually carry with some room to spare. I was worried the GPM would be too small, but it is just right for me. The 3 zippered compartments make it so easy to be organized. I usually don’t like center zipped compartments in bags because I feel it takes up space. For some reason, I really like the function of the 3 sections in this style. Ordering two more GPM from the sale-dark green Cuoio Toscano and one in taupe grey Fiore.

2. Angelica Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona, silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. The velvet Verona is incredible-so luxurious and pettable! Unfortunately,Marco only enough velvet Verona in wine available to make a bag, no other velvet Verona colors are available. I’m so happy that I got one bag in this amazing leather. The blue Jay is a really pretty teal-blue with slight grey undertones, not as dark as pictures on the MM website. Below are pictures of the bag, up close picture , and picture of the strap( Minerva straps with Ariana style strap attachments-tenkrat’s design).


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.
> 1. Grande Penelope Messenger(GPM) in Natural Cuoio Toscano, yellow lining, light gold hardware, wider messenger strap and additional wider short strap. I love the size and clean esthetics of this style! It holds everything I usually carry with some room to spare. I was worried the GPM would be too small, but it is just right for me. The 3 zippered compartments make it so easy to be organized. I usually don’t like center zipped compartments in bags because I feel it takes up space. For some reason, I really like the function of the 3 sections in this style. Ordering two more GPM from the sale-dark green Cuoio Toscano and one in taupe grey Fiore.
> 
> 2. Angelica Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona, silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. The velvet Verona is incredible-so luxurious and pettable! Unfortunately,Marco only enough velvet Verona in wine available to make a bag, no other velvet Verona colors are available. I’m so happy that I got one bag in this amazing leather. The blue Jay is a really pretty teal-blue with slight grey undertones, not as dark as pictures on the MM website. Below are pictures of the bag, up close picture , and picture of the strap( Minerva straps with Ariana style strap attachments-tenkrat’s design).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904692
> View attachment 4904690
> View attachment 4904691
> 
> View attachment 4904684
> View attachment 4904685


I love both of these!!!


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.
> 1. Grande Penelope Messenger(GPM) in Natural Cuoio Toscano, yellow lining, light gold hardware, wider messenger strap and additional wider short strap. I love the size and clean esthetics of this style! It holds everything I usually carry with some room to spare. I was worried the GPM would be too small, but it is just right for me. The 3 zippered compartments make it so easy to be organized. I usually don’t like center zipped compartments in bags because I feel it takes up space. For some reason, I really like the function of the 3 sections in this style. Ordering two more GPM from the sale-dark green Cuoio Toscano and one in taupe grey Fiore.
> 
> 2. Angelica Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona, silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. The velvet Verona is incredible-so luxurious and pettable! Unfortunately,Marco only enough velvet Verona in wine available to make a bag, no other velvet Verona colors are available. I’m so happy that I got one bag in this amazing leather. The blue Jay is a really pretty teal-blue with slight grey undertones, not as dark as pictures on the MM website. Below are pictures of the bag, up close picture , and picture of the strap( Minerva straps with Ariana style strap attachments-tenkrat’s design).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904692
> View attachment 4904690
> View attachment 4904691
> 
> View attachment 4904684
> View attachment 4904685


I love both these bags they are gorgeous. The Velvet Verona is beautiful that leather looks amazing. I cannot wait to get my purple Velvet Verona midi Diva. Enjoy these fabulous new bags they are stunning.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.


Wow @lenie, I really love these two bags! They are bags I would love to own haha.

And yes, I didn't see it quoted, but as mentioned, there's a Black Friday promotion!








						Black Friday 2020
					

***UPDATE: Promotion extended until Monday Nov. 16th, 2020***




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				



Nov. 13-15, 2020
20% off all bags plus a free Little Penelope plus free hardware and lining upgrades!

Sooo awesome.


----------



## lenie

Marco did confirm that he has enough velvet verona in all cars for the little Penelope. Im getting a purple velvet verona for my gift.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> More ugly bathroom shots with a beautiful bag-- this time with the Astra Satchel:
> View attachment 4902454
> View attachment 4902455


I've been out of the loop with this board but this is MAJOR!


----------



## paintednightsky

This gets me so excited to get mine except in the purple color!  He gave me tracking today   



Kimbashop said:


> Walked to my office today with my new soulmate. Ugly bathroom shot, but a beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901545


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so tempted to get another bag but....I don't know what.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Question for the Theia owners...can the strap be removed completely? Like if I wanted to switch the strap out for a new Theia strap would I be able to just slide it off the rings like I can with the Hera? I’m looking at the pictures and can’t quite tell.


----------



## afroken

Placed my black friday order - Clio in eden green nappa with marine lining, silver HW  I asked for little to no backing as I don't want this to look as stiff as pompei but still retaining some structure.



lenie said:


> Marco did confirm that he has enough velvet verona in all cars for the little Penelope. Im getting a purple velvet verona for my gift.


Thank you! I've asked for velvet verona little penelope too! I told Marco that my first choice is purple and second choice is wine. Hopefully he has at least one of them still in stock for me!


----------



## Coastal jewel

A quick shot of my “hybrid” calista midi... I did not want the messenger strap.. but I also wanted to have a little ability to adjust.  So Marco added a buckle.  Independence Blue w outer slip pocket; lining is cappuccino.


----------



## afroken

Coastal jewel said:


> A quick shot of my “hybrid” calista midi... I did not want the messenger strap.. but I also wanted to have a little ability to adjust.  So Marco added a buckle.  Independence Blue w outer slip pocket; lining is cappuccino.


This is so cool! Do you mind measuring what the drop is at the shortest setting and longest setting?


----------



## Summer_J

christinemliu said:


> Hi @LuvNLux! Yes, that's a good description of the leather being a textured suede but softer. So, on the bottom of the bag, I took my nail and scratched it a little. Nothing happened! However, Marco does recommend spraying these types of leathers with a leather protector like Collonil so I plan to do that before taking "her" out. Since my scratch didn't do anything, I would say it's not delicate. At the same time, it isn't heavy at all. I think the only downside I'd say is it does attract a little bit of lint, but I wonder if that would decrease after spraying and it has been on top of my blanket.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, @Coastal jewel, there's a reason I've never posted modshots...I'm horrible at them. And I've had four children so the stomach pouch factor is strong...here's the only that came out kind of okay (I'm 5 feet and 1/2 inch tall):
> View attachment 4894640


Hi, 

You have a gorgeous bag and calista crossbody looks like an easy bag to use. I am about the same height as you. Can you take mod shot of your mirror reflection of wearing it crossbody and as hobo? It is quite hard to imagine how it looks from a top down shot.

Also, do you think it s a casual bag or is suitable with office wear ? TIA!


----------



## Summer_J

Coastal jewel said:


> A quick shot of my “hybrid” calista midi... I did not want the messenger strap.. but I also wanted to have a little ability to adjust.  So Marco added a buckle.  Independence Blue w outer slip pocket; lining is cappuccino.


Pretty! Can you do a mod shot, please? Thanks.


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Question for the Theia owners...can the strap be removed completely? Like if I wanted to switch the strap out for a new Theia strap would I be able to just slide it off the rings like I can with the Hera? I’m looking at the pictures and can’t quite tell.


Yes you can, my theias came with a plain messenger strap as well as the double one and the large rings are both hinged to allow you to swap between the two.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> More ugly bathroom shots with a beautiful bag-- this time with the Astra Satchel:
> View attachment 4902454
> View attachment 4902455


You look incredibly chic my dear!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Think I'm going to bite on this one and order the Diva. I really like the Loewe bucket but I just can't justify spending that much. I'm going to order it in wine fiore.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Think I'm going to bite on this one and order the Diva. I really like the Loewe bucket but I just can't justify spending that much. I'm going to order it in wine fiore.


That will be a winner!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Here are the measurements for my special calista midi “hybrid”.  The longest drop is 13 inches and the shortest is about 9 inches.  I also took pics of each side of the strap.  

You all know that I hate my mod shots but love when people post because... well because.  For reference I am 5’2 and 120. I tried to mod shot at shortest and longest drop.  You‘re welcome!


----------



## carterazo

Coastal jewel said:


> Here are the measurements for my special calista midi “hybrid”.  The longest drop is 13 inches and the shortest is about 9 inches.  I also took pics of each side of the strap.
> 
> You all know that I hate my mod shots but love when people post because... well because.  For reference I am 5’2 and 120. I tried to mod shot at shortest and longest drop.  You‘re welcome!



It looks great on you! Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## afroken

Coastal jewel said:


> Here are the measurements for my special calista midi “hybrid”.  The longest drop is 13 inches and the shortest is about 9 inches.  I also took pics of each side of the strap.
> 
> You all know that I hate my mod shots but love when people post because... well because.  For reference I am 5’2 and 120. I tried to mod shot at shortest and longest drop.  You‘re welcome!


Thanks so much, this is incredibly helpful!


----------



## Summer_J

Coastal jewel said:


> Here are the measurements for my special calista midi “hybrid”.  The longest drop is 13 inches and the shortest is about 9 inches.  I also took pics of each side of the strap.
> 
> You all know that I hate my mod shots but love when people post because... well because.  For reference I am 5’2 and 120. I tried to mod shot at shortest and longest drop.  You‘re welcome!


Looks great! Appreciate you taking the effort for the mod shot. Somehow, the Calista reminds me of Gucci Jackie.


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> Looks great! Appreciate you taking the effort for the mod shot. Somehow, the Calista reminds me of Gucci Jackie.


I had the same thought


----------



## Coastal jewel

Calista midi has not been out for a spin yet.  Im in florida and the weather can’t decide if it’s still hurricane season.. and today is summer.. so no little blue suede purse going out.  She does feel amazing and I can see it being a go to bag.  I also got a Clio...  haven’t even looked at her yet!


----------



## dignatius

BTW, Marco found 2 Velvet Verona skins in Purple that he'd missed before.  There should  be enough for full size bags if anybody is interested.  I think I just snagged the last bit of Wine Velvet for a colorblocked Theia Midi


----------



## afroken

Just placed another Black Friday order for a Little Minerva in dark green nappa, silver HW, purple lining. Customizations include exterior back panel open slip pocket and longer flap.

Thank you so much to everyone who helped me in the process of choosing my Little Minerva! All your advices are invaluable and in the process of creating this darling bag, I’ve also learned a lot about leathers and MM’s heritage.

This will be my third direct order from MM. The first one was a gentian blue fiore calista midi that I got from the Calista promo a while back. Second order was a eden nappa Clio that I got at the beginning of the Black Friday sale. Needless to say, Black Friday hasn’t even started yet and I’ve already exhausted my Black Friday funds! And I still want to buy a pair of shoes!


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> I've been out of the loop with this board but this is MAJOR!


LOL-thanks! It's a fun statement bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

lenie said:


> Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.
> 1. Grande Penelope Messenger(GPM) in Natural Cuoio Toscano, yellow lining, light gold hardware, wider messenger strap and additional wider short strap. I love the size and clean esthetics of this style! It holds everything I usually carry with some room to spare. I was worried the GPM would be too small, but it is just right for me. The 3 zippered compartments make it so easy to be organized. I usually don’t like center zipped compartments in bags because I feel it takes up space. For some reason, I really like the function of the 3 sections in this style. Ordering two more GPM from the sale-dark green Cuoio Toscano and one in taupe grey Fiore.
> 
> 2. Angelica Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona, silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. The velvet Verona is incredible-so luxurious and pettable! Unfortunately,Marco only enough velvet Verona in wine available to make a bag, no other velvet Verona colors are available. I’m so happy that I got one bag in this amazing leather. The blue Jay is a really pretty teal-blue with slight grey undertones, not as dark as pictures on the MM website. Below are pictures of the bag, up close picture , and picture of the strap( Minerva straps with Ariana style strap attachments-tenkrat’s design).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904692
> View attachment 4904690
> View attachment 4904691
> 
> View attachment 4904684
> View attachment 4904685


Lovely bags, Lenie! That bluejay is so pretty. I love the soft blue-grey tone and it works well on the messenger style.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> You look incredibly chic my dear!!


Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have a gorgeous bag and calista crossbody looks like an easy bag to use. I am about the same height as you. Can you take mod shot of your mirror reflection of wearing it crossbody and as hobo? It is quite hard to imagine how it looks from a top down shot.
> 
> Also, do you think it s a casual bag or is suitable with office wear ? TIA!


Hi @Summer_J! Sorry for the late response. Thank you! I think @Coastal jewel did some great modshots so hopefully that helped you. Though it does have a more casual vibe, I think it also would work with office wear, especially when worn as a hobo.


----------



## carterazo

Will you ladies with dark taupe Verona bags tell me more about the color and its undertones?  The dark beige I so wanted is no longer available, so I am considering the dark taupe.  I am not sure what other Verona color to consider.  I don't love mud, and I already have so many blue bags....  Please help a girl out.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Will you ladies with dark taupe Verona bags tell me more about the color and its undertones?  The dark beige I so wanted is no longer available, so I am considering the dark taupe.  I am not sure what other Verona color to consider.  I don't love mud, and I already have so many blue bags....  Please help a girl out.


So sorry you did not get the color you want. I am no help at all because mud is my favorite.  I havea Mud Verona Astra hobo to be mailed this week, lol.


----------



## afroken

The rabbit hole is real. I just placed a third Black Friday order of teal Flor Penelope midi. I emailed Marco a few hours ago inquiring if there are any flors left (there are, in case anyone’s interested, but I think for SLGs only), and I was a little surprised that he responded soon even though this wasn’t expected at all and I had told him it’s okay that I miss the sale since it was my fault for placing the order so late. it’s pretty late in Italy right now and he shouldn’t be working at this hour. I haven’t even received my first direct order from Marco yet and already I know this is a business I’m happy to support as long as MM is around. I did get a few bags on BST so I know his craftsmanship is as good as his customer service.

And I’m now dipping into my Christmas funds after exhausting my Black Friday funds of course.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Will you ladies with dark taupe Verona bags tell me more about the color and its undertones?  The dark beige I so wanted is no longer available, so I am considering the dark taupe.  I am not sure what other Verona color to consider.  I don't love mud, and I already have so many blue bags....  Please help a girl out.


@tenKrat and @Coastal jewel I believe these 2 ladies have Verona taupe bags. I only have a bordeaux red Verona and a sandstone Verona. Both colors are gorgeous and I love Verona leather it's gorgeous


----------



## Coastal jewel

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat and @Coastal jewel I believe these 2 ladies have Verona taupe bags. I only have a bordeaux red Verona and a sandstone Verona. Both colors are gorgeous and I love Verona leather it's gorgeous


Cartezero..  my little Athene messenger is dark taupe.  It’s a wonderful neutral color.  I’m sure there are pics posted somewhere on this thread or the photos thread.


----------



## piosavsfan

My purple velvet verona Hera is here! It's my first Hera. I love the shoulder strap design. Bag feels a little stiff at the top, doesn't drape as well as I would like, but hopefully that gets better with use.  Bad pictures of the bag but look at the beautiful color!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> My purple velvet verona Hera is here! It's my first Hera. I love the shoulder strap design. Bag feels a little stiff at the top, doesn't drape as well as I would like, but hopefully that gets better with use.  Bad pictures of the bag but look at the beautiful color!
> View attachment 4907246
> View attachment 4907247


That’s beautiful! I love the Hera. Considering the type of leather used, I’m sure it will hang beautifully after a while if it’s the full size. I have a Hera in nappa that’s all nice and smooshy, and I just placed an order for another in Verona.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> My purple velvet verona Hera is here! It's my first Hera. I love the shoulder strap design. Bag feels a little stiff at the top, doesn't drape as well as I would like, but hopefully that gets better with use.  Bad pictures of the bag but look at the beautiful color!
> View attachment 4907246
> View attachment 4907247


Wow, that color is gorgeous! I love the Hera style -- on my list to buy someday. I have a soulmate in the wine velvet verona and it is starting to soften since I got it a week ago or so, so I'm pretty sure yours will soften as well.


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Will you ladies with dark taupe Verona bags tell me more about the color and its undertones?  The dark beige I so wanted is no longer available, so I am considering the dark taupe.  I am not sure what other Verona color to consider.  I don't love mud, and I already have so many blue bags....  Please help a girl out.


I use to have it in Diva and gave it to my sister. Let me try and ask if she can take some pictures asap. Anyway She LOVES it.

I ordered a Penelope  Velvet Verona in Nude, shipping was Oct 20 and I haven't received it. Marco is on top of it but I wonder how much longer should I wait before I ask him for an update? He has been his responsive self as usual which is why I never hesitate to order anything from him . Just don't want to bother him too much.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> My purple velvet verona Hera is here! It's my first Hera. I love the shoulder strap design. Bag feels a little stiff at the top, doesn't drape as well as I would like, but hopefully that gets better with use.  Bad pictures of the bag but look at the beautiful color!
> View attachment 4907246
> View attachment 4907247


That is a beautiful color! I have two Hera’s, one in orange lamb and one in Bluette merinos. The softer leathers definitely allow the beautiful slouch to show. I’m sure the velvet Verona will soften with use. Stunning bag!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat and @Coastal jewel I believe these 2 ladies have Verona taupe bags. I only have a bordeaux red Verona and a sandstone Verona. Both colors are gorgeous and I love Verona leather it's gorgeous





Coastal jewel said:


> Cartezero..  my little Athene messenger is dark taupe.  It’s a wonderful neutral color.  I’m sure there are pics posted somewhere on this thread or the photos thread.





anitalilac said:


> I use to have it in Diva and gave it to my sister. Let me try and ask if she can take some pictures asap. Anyway She LOVES it.




Thank you ladies! I have studied the pictures on the threads and while helpful, they vary.  Some look more gray while others more brown.  That's why I'm asking that you tell me about the undertones and how the color varies.  Is it a very dark color?


----------



## carterazo

piosavsfan said:


> My purple velvet verona Hera is here! It's my first Hera. I love the shoulder strap design. Bag feels a little stiff at the top, doesn't drape as well as I would like, but hopefully that gets better with use.  Bad pictures of the bag but look at the beautiful color!
> View attachment 4907246
> View attachment 4907247



This is stunning!    
I am sure it will soften very soon and will drape beautifully.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Thank you ladies! I have studied the pictures on the threads and while helpful, they vary.  Some look more gray while others more brown.  That's why I'm asking that you tell me about the undertones and how the color varies.  Is it a very dark color?


Ask Marco if he can send you a little sample


----------



## piosavsfan

(Color is off here)


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat and @Coastal jewel I believe these 2 ladies have Verona taupe bags. I only have a bordeaux red Verona and a sandstone Verona. Both colors are gorgeous and I love Verona leather it's gorgeous


@carterazo I can’t speak to the dark taupe Verona because I don’t have that leather. D was probably thinking of my mud Africa regular tanned bag, which is a similar color.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> View attachment 4907762
> 
> 
> (Color is off here)


I’m so glad to see this bag because I ordered the same, full size Hera, same leather, same color! Looks like it’s draping already. Gorgeous!


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Will you ladies with dark taupe Verona bags tell me more about the color and its undertones?  The dark beige I so wanted is no longer available, so I am considering the dark taupe.  I am not sure what other Verona color to consider.  I don't love mud, and I already have so many blue bags....  Please help a girl out.


In looking through MM’s leathers (because of course I’m planning my next... 5 bags or so), I came across a dark beige fiore. Would that be an identical substitute (in colour) to the dark beige verona you were looking for?


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> I’m so glad to see this bag because I ordered the same, full size Hera, same leather, same color! Looks like it’s draping already. Gorgeous!


You will love it! It is so beautiful.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> View attachment 4907762
> 
> 
> (Color is off here)


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> View attachment 4907762
> 
> 
> (Color is off here)


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> @carterazo I can’t speak to the dark taupe Verona because I don’t have that leather. D was probably thinking of my mud Africa regular tanned bag, which is a similar color.



@tenKrat I did not go with dark taupe because I think it might be too similar in hue to my dark grey glossy from BE.
Thanks to your beautiful midi Selene, I went with bluette Verona.  Would it be correct to assume that your pictures show it very close to the actual color?  The picture Marco sent me shows it considerably darker.  Yours looks like a gorgeous vibrant blue.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> In looking through MM’s leathers (because of course I’m planning my next... 5 bags or so), I came across a dark beige fiore. Would that be an identical substitute (in colour) to the dark beige verona you were looking for?



No, they are different. Dark biege Verona is a darker version, so to speak, of beige Fiore.  It was a gorgeous greige. Marco told me it has grey undertones. I'm sorry I missed out on it.  By the way, Marco mentioned that the tannery will no longer be investing in Verona leathers.  If there is any you love, I would recommend you consider it soon.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> No, they are different. Dark biege Verona is a darker version, so to speak, of beige Fiore.  It was a gorgeous greige. Marco told me it has grey undertones. I'm sorry I missed out on it.  By the way, Marco mentioned that the tannery will no longer be investing in Verona leathers.  If there is any you love, I would recommend you consider it soon.


OMG OMG. Great, just when I needed to put brakes on handbag shopping..


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> No, they are different. Dark biege Verona is a darker version, so to speak, of beige Fiore.  It was a gorgeous greige. Marco told me it has grey undertones. I'm sorry I missed out on it.  By the way, Marco mentioned that the tannery will no longer be investing in Verona leathers.  If there is any you love, I would recommend you consider it soon.



Oh no! Verona is my number one  leather choice.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> @tenKrat I did not go with dark taupe because I think it might be too similar in hue to my dark grey glossy from BE.
> Thanks to your beautiful midi Selene, I went with bluette Verona.  Would it be correct to assume that your pictures show it very close to the actual color?  The picture Marco sent me, shows it considerably darker.  Yours looks like a gorgeous vibrant blue.


The color in my photos is pretty accurate, so yes, bluette is vibrant.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh no! Verona is my number one  leather choice.


Oh no  it is mine as well. After @Coastal jewel introduced me to Verona it has become my absolute favorite MM leather. The last 4 MM  bags I ordered are Verona leather.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> The color in my photos is pretty accurate, so yes, bluette is vibrant.



Yay, thank you!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> OMG OMG. Great, just when I needed to put brakes on handbag shopping..


Right?  Meanwhile, I am all out of funds.  



Devyn Danielle said:


> Oh no! Verona is my number one  leather choice.





djfmn said:


> Oh no  it is mine as well. After @Coastal jewel introduced me to Verona it has become my absolute favorite MM leather. The last 4 MM  bags I ordered are Verona leather.


It's because of you ladies that I finally went for the leather only to discover that its days are counted. I am glad I was able to snag at least one bag.


----------



## anitalilac

carterazo said:


> Thank you ladies! I have studied the pictures on the threads and while helpful, they vary.  Some look more gray while others more brown.  That's why I'm asking that you tell me about the undertones and how the color varies.  Is it a very dark color?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Oh no  it is mine as well. After @Coastal jewel introduced me to Verona it has become my absolute favorite MM leather. The last 4 MM  bags I ordered are Verona leather.


Me too. I have loved it since I bought my first textured MM bag...the chocolate Verona Theia!  I am sad. Thank goodness I have one coming in Verona, sigh.


----------



## carterazo

Thank you!  That leather looks so yummy! A great neutral color.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BOTD dark blue nappa Hera


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> BOTD dark blue nappa Hera
> View attachment 4910486


Beautiful ! I would never have thought of Nappa for Hera!

I don't own any bags in Nappa, I thought I needed thicker leather for "soft" bags... This opens a whole new world of possibilities .

Could you _please_ show some photos of it "hanging"? 
Maybe with a few books inside...I'd love to see how it drapes with some weight .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Beautiful ! I would never have thought of Nappa for Hera!
> 
> I don't own any bags in Nappa, I thought I needed thicker leather for "soft" bags... This opens a whole new world of possibilities .
> 
> Could you _please_ show some photos of it "hanging"?
> Maybe with a few books inside...I'd love to see how it drapes with some weight .



Nappa was a mistake for me. I do love how lightweight it is, but I prefer something that feels a little bit more substantial for this bag. I have a Hera on order in Verona.  I cannot wait to get it!

The first two pictures are the front and back with my usual items. Two pouches, small notebook, small package of hand wipes. The last photo I added three paperback books. Hope this helps!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nappa was a mistake for me. I do love how lightweight it is, but I prefer something that feels a little bit more substantial for this bag. I have a Hera on order in Verona.  I cannot wait to get it!
> 
> The first two pictures are the front and back with my usual items. Two pouches, small notebook, small package of hand wipes. The last photo I added three paperback books. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4910609
> View attachment 4910610
> View attachment 4910611


I don't think any of my nappa bags have ever really draped or slouched much.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't think any of my nappa bags have ever really draped or slouched much.


Pretty new to the MM scene, but Hera midi is on my wishlist. In your opinion, which leather is drapey enough for Hera that’s lightweight, other than merinos? Would tuscania be a good choice?


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nappa was a mistake for me. I do love how lightweight it is, but I prefer something that feels a little bit more substantial for this bag. I have a Hera on order in Verona.  I cannot wait to get it!
> 
> The first two pictures are the front and back with my usual items. Two pouches, small notebook, small package of hand wipes. The last photo I added three paperback books. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4910609
> View attachment 4910610
> View attachment 4910611


Thank you so much, @Devyn Danielle !



southernbelle43 said:


> I don't think any of my nappa bags have ever really draped or slouched much.


Good to know!



afroken said:


> Pretty new to the MM scene, but Hera midi is on my wishlist. In your opinion, which leather is drapey enough for Hera that’s lightweight, other than merinos? Would tuscania be a good choice?



Fiore is soft and lightweight, I believe it would drape very well... ( I so far only have it in various Penelope sizes)


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> BOTD dark blue nappa Hera
> View attachment 4910486


Exquisite!


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nappa was a mistake for me. I do love how lightweight it is, but I prefer something that feels a little bit more substantial for this bag. I have a Hera on order in Verona.  I cannot wait to get it!
> 
> The first two pictures are the front and back with my usual items. Two pouches, small notebook, small package of hand wipes. The last photo I added three paperback books. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4910609
> View attachment 4910610
> View attachment 4910611


I am drooling over this leather and color. Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> BOTD dark blue nappa Hera
> View attachment 4910486


That color is wonderful!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Pretty new to the MM scene, but Hera midi is on my wishlist. In your opinion, which leather is drapey enough for Hera that’s lightweight, other than merinos? Would tuscania be a good choice?


Tuscania would work well indeed!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Pretty new to the MM scene, but Hera midi is on my wishlist. In your opinion, which leather is drapey enough for Hera that’s lightweight, other than merinos? Would tuscania be a good choice?


I have a midi Hera in sorrento (goatskin) that is draping well. It's relatively new so I've only used it a few times.


----------



## afroken

samfalstaff said:


> I have a midi Hera in sorrento (goatskin) that is draping well. It's relatively new so I've only used it a few times.


I think I saw your Sorrento Hera in the “which handbag are you wearing today” thread. It’s beautiful!


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm really loving my new Hera. It's my new favorite out of the styles I've tried. Now I want one in the antique pink fiore. Does anyone have a bag in this color?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My Astra satchel is on its way!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> I think I saw your Sorrento Hera in the “which handbag are you wearing today” thread. It’s beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks!


Agreed. That teal goat leather is lovely and the Hera showcases it so well


----------



## piosavsfan

It's just so pretty...
I love how soft and thick this leather is. I don't have anything else like it.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Out for her first spin today.  Calista midi in independence blue with adjustable short carry strap.  love how she carries.. perfect jeans bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

piosavsfan said:


> It's just so pretty...
> I love how soft and thick this leather is. I don't have anything else like it.
> View attachment 4911351


Wow! This looks so nice! That color!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't think any of my nappa bags have ever really draped or slouched much.


None of my nappa bags have draped or slouched much. All my nappa bags are structured and I think because they are a structured style they have backing in them and because of that they do not slouch.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> Giving my Calista in violet Nappa some love today. I'd forgotten how much I love this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4499363


@coach943 , does your violet nappa Calista slouch / drape? 
Could you please show us a photo of it hanging, with some small "heavy" content?


----------



## djfmn

Coastal jewel said:


> Out for her first spin today.  Calista midi in independence blue with adjustable short carry strap.  love how she carries.. perfect jeans bag.


Love this bag and modshot.❤️


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> It's just so pretty...
> I love how soft and thick this leather is. I don't have anything else like it.
> View attachment 4911351


I love this bag and the leather is just gorgeous. My midi diva in this leather is going to be absolutely beautiful.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I love this bag and the leather is just gorgeous. My midi diva in this leather is going to be absolutely beautiful.


The leather is really special.  You will love your diva for sure!


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> The leather is really special.  You will love your diva for sure!


Agree- I love this leather. Thick but soft and pliable. I think it will look lovely on a diva


----------



## jblended

Ooooh! So many lovely reveals of late! 
I'm so happy to see everyone's additions! Marco's bags are so chic! Wear them in good health! 
@dramaprincess713 Have you revealed your metallic colourblock with the green? I have only checked the last couple of pages so I may have missed your reveal. I was super excited by the description of it and would love it if you could link me to your reveal post.


----------



## dramaprincess713

jblended said:


> Ooooh! So many lovely reveals of late!
> I'm so happy to see everyone's additions! Marco's bags are so chic! Wear them in good health!
> @dramaprincess713 Have you revealed your metallic colourblock with the green? I have only checked the last couple of pages so I may have missed your reveal. I was super excited by the description of it and would love it if you could link me to your reveal post.


I did receive it, but I've been a bad PF member as I didn't actually do a reveal of it yet! I will be sure to post some photos in the next day or so - it's lovely!


----------



## carterazo

There's a white box on it's way to me!  It left on Thursday.  Marco thinks it should be here by Wednesday. With the holiday, who knows. I just hope to get it this week.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> There's a white box on it's way to me!  It left on Thursday.  Marco thinks it should be here by Wednesday. With the holiday, who knows. I just hope to get it this week.


@carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.

I present to everyone:
Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.
> 
> I present to everyone:
> Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
> I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
> I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
> I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
> I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!
> View attachment 4912760
> 
> View attachment 4912761
> View attachment 4912762
> View attachment 4912763
> View attachment 4912764
> View attachment 4912766


Now that is an elegant, classy bag.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> @carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.
> 
> I present to everyone:
> Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
> I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
> I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
> I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
> I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!
> View attachment 4912760
> 
> View attachment 4912761
> View attachment 4912762
> View attachment 4912763
> View attachment 4912764
> View attachment 4912766



This is just stunning. I love the color blocking and the style is gorgeous. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> @carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.
> 
> I present to everyone:
> Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
> I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
> I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
> I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
> I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!
> View attachment 4912760
> 
> View attachment 4912761
> View attachment 4912762
> View attachment 4912763
> View attachment 4912764
> View attachment 4912766


What a lovely combination! I love how the sides are color blocked and I think the side clasp hardware is super classy and fits the bag's aesthetic really well. I love it in this leather too. I hope you enjoy wearing it. I have really enjoyed using mine.


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> @coach943 , does your violet nappa Calista slouch / drape?
> Could you please show us a photo of it hanging, with some small "heavy" content?


I just saw this post. My violet Nappa Calista is stored away with my summer bags right now, so I can't easily get a photo for you. It keeps its shape pretty well. The picture you quoted is pretty much how it looks when hanging from the shoulder. I carry a full-sized skinny Coach wallet, a Penelope, my phone, and sometimes my Kindle.

I bought it in a sample sale. If you want to see more pictures of it, go to Marco's website to the Fall-Winter 2017-2018. There are a couple pictures of a model with the bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I just saw this post. My violet Nappa Calista is stored away with my summer bags right now, so I can't easily get a photo for you. It keeps its shape pretty well. The picture you quoted is pretty much how it looks when hanging from the shoulder. I carry a full-sized skinny Coach wallet, a Penelope, my phone, and sometimes my Kindle.
> 
> I bought it in a sample sale. If you want to see more pictures of it, go to Marco's website to the Fall-Winter 2017-2018. There are a couple pictures of a model with the bag.


Found them!



Thank you, @coach943 

We were wondering to what extent Nappa slouches in unstructured bags. I think we might conclude that it does not


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Found them!
> View attachment 4913161
> View attachment 4913162
> 
> Thank you, @coach943
> 
> We were wondering to what extent Nappa slouches in unstructured bags. I think we might conclude that it does not


Remember this is a brand new bag. I am wondering if over time an unstructured bag in nappa leather will soften and start slouching.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Remember this is a brand new bag. I am wondering if over time an unstructured bag in nappa leather will soften and start slouching.


That is what I've been thinking, too.

But @coach943 writes: 
[It keeps its shape pretty well. The picture you quoted is pretty much how it looks when hanging from the shoulder.] 

I guess the unknown variable here is how much the bag has actually been used


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> That is what I've been thinking, too.
> 
> But @coach943 writes:
> [It keeps its shape pretty well. The picture you quoted is pretty much how it looks when hanging from the shoulder.]
> 
> I guess the unknown variable here is how much the bag has actually been used


I've probably carried my Calista less than 10 times, so mine hasn't been used very much. I have a Soulmate in Turquoise Nappa. I've carried it more than the Calista (but that still isn't a huge number of times). I bought it from someone on the BST, so it was carried before I got it. It is still holds its shape pretty well, even though the Soulmate is a slouchier style.

I also have several bags that have some nappa (color blocked Little Minerva, color blocked Aphrodite). They keep their shape well. If you want something slouchier, I wouldn't recommend Nappa.

Here's a picture of my Soulmate in nappa. It is dark here, so it is not the best picture but it should give you an idea.


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> @carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.
> 
> I present to everyone:
> Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
> I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
> I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
> I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
> I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!
> View attachment 4912760
> 
> View attachment 4912761
> View attachment 4912762
> View attachment 4912763
> View attachment 4912764
> View attachment 4912766


Your bag is beautiful! I ordered a Grande Penelope Messenger in the taupe grey Fiore. I know it’s the lighting because it looks more tan in some pics and more taupe in others. How would you describe the color in real life-more tan, more taupe, or more grey? Which pic do you think captures the actual color well?
Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Your bag is beautiful! I ordered a Grande Penelope Messenger in the taupe grey Fiore. I know it’s the lighting because it looks more tan in some pics and more taupe in others. How would you describe the color in real life-more tan, more taupe, or more grey? Which pic do you think captures the actual color well?
> Thank you!


Hi @lenie! Thank you! It does vary between taupe and grey depending on the lighting. I would say the actual color is a warm taupe; I think it's closest to the picture of the back of the bag, with the added exterior zippered pocket. We're expecting rain tomorrow...but I will try to remember to take a picture with natural light whenever the sun appears this week. Feel free to PM me to remind me! I think it will be fabulous in a Grande Penelope Messenger; a neutral that will match any outfit I feel.


----------



## jblended

coach943 said:


> Here's a picture of my Soulmate in nappa. It is dark here, so it is not the best picture but it should give you an idea.


I don't normally carry bags this size but your picture has converted me! 



dramaprincess713 said:


> I did receive it, but I've been a bad PF member as I didn't actually do a reveal of it yet! I will be sure to post some photos in the next day or so - it's lovely!


Yay! I can't wait to see it! I'm so glad you got to include the green you were so badly wanting.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> @carterazo  I hope your box comes soon! I received a box today, it took 13 days from when I first received notice.
> 
> I present to everyone:
> Astra Satchel in taupe grey Fiore! This may be the fastest I've received a custom order, from any brand...Marco had said that they were waiting on some of the other leather colors from the tannery so they moved up orders that had leathers immediately available.
> I asked for lead grey Pebbled for both the "strip" part on the front as well as the sides. They are both soft pebbled leathers (though Fiore is a little softer and lighter) and I love how the color blocking turned out.
> I asked for an added exterior zippered pocket, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, and a softer look for the satchel (so no extra backing). In addition, I asked for the rings to attach the crossbody strap to be on the sides and not on the handle.
> I think someone had mentioned it earlier...but it took me awhile to figure out how to open the clasp hahaha. You turn the knob clockwise and then it clears the way for the top flap to move up. Really cool design.
> I love everything about this bag; this collection is really reminiscent of James Bond / Aston Martins / classy lines. I don't have anything like this!
> View attachment 4912760
> 
> View attachment 4912761
> View attachment 4912762
> View attachment 4912763
> View attachment 4912764
> View attachment 4912766



Such a lovely and classy bag! Congrats!


----------



## tenKrat

I got my Modena Midi in black Fiore leather specifically for travel, and she serves her purpose very well. I take off the longer messenger strap and carry her by the shorter handles for a more formal look. The pockets in the front hold a hotel room key card, small tickets, and receipts.  The open back pocket that I had added holds my large iPhone. The size is neither too big or too small for travel. The Fiore leather is light and durable. Modena Midi with the shorter handles and detachable messenger strap is an excellent and versatile travel handbag.

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans.


----------



## jblended

tenKrat said:


> I got my Modena Midi in black Fiore leather specifically for travel, and she serves her purpose very well. I take off the longer messenger strap and carry her by the shorter handles for a more formal look. The pockets in the front hold a hotel room key card, small tickets, and receipts.  The open back pocket that I had added holds my large iPhone. The size is neither too big or too small for travel. The Fiore leather is light and durable. Modena Midi with the shorter handles and detachable messenger strap is an excellent and versatile travel handbag.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans.


Your mod shots are always awesome! 
I'm thinking this would be a great bag for work. Does it fit documents or is it a tad too small for that?
Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> I got my Modena Midi in black Fiore leather specifically for travel, and she serves her purpose very well. I take off the longer messenger strap and carry her by the shorter handles for a more formal look. The pockets in the front hold a hotel room key card, small tickets, and receipts.  The open back pocket that I had added holds my large iPhone. The size is neither too big or too small for travel. The Fiore leather is light and durable. Modena Midi with the shorter handles and detachable messenger strap is an excellent and versatile travel handbag.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans.
> View attachment 4914584


You look great! And the bag looks awesome too!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I apologize for being such a bad PF member and MM fan! I received my color-blocked Sabrina a while ago, but I’m just getting around to posting photos now. I’ve been off PF for awhile because I found out I was pregnant and then was hit with unrelenting morning sickness for months-I just couldn’t muster up the energy to take/post any photos.

This is a full-sized Sabrina in Persian green metallic on one side, cobalt blue metallic on the other, and dark blue metallic on the inner. It has silver hardware and fuschia lining. My photos are unfortunately very poor and do not do the bad justice, but I hope they kind of suffice anyway. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet, but I do hope to do so soon!

Tagging @jblended as I know you had wanted to see how this turned out!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I also had ordered a Penelope in Bluette Africa. I intend to use this as my mommy pouch inside of a diaper bag. Again, My photos aren’t the greatest-I’m sorry! I feel like these photos make it look more purple toned than I see in real life. The Bluette Africa is very similar to the cobalt blue metallic, which I knew and Marco had confirmed, so I do feel kind of silly getting to bags with basically the same color. But, I’m also a sucker for cobalt blue colors so I went ahead with it anyway.

I had Marco pick the lining and hardware, and he picked the light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware-very happy with these choices! I also had a shoulder strap added.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> I apologize for being such a bad PF member and MM fan! I received my color-blocked Sabrina a while ago, but I’m just getting around to posting photos now. I’ve been off PF for awhile because I found out I was pregnant and then was hit with unrelenting morning sickness for months-I just couldn’t muster up the energy to take/post any photos.
> 
> This is a full-sized Sabrina in Persian green metallic on one side, cobalt blue metallic on the other, and dark blue metallic on the inner. It has silver hardware and fuschia lining. My photos are unfortunately very poor and do not do the bad justice, but I hope they kind of suffice anyway. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet, but I do hope to do so soon!
> 
> Tagging @jblended as I know you had wanted to see how this turned out!


This is a feast for the eyes  I’m not very creative with colours so I would never come up with this combination. Love this creation!

And congratulations on your good news!! Wish you and your family all the best!


----------



## jblended

dramaprincess713 said:


> I apologize for being such a bad PF member and MM fan! I received my color-blocked Sabrina a while ago, but I’m just getting around to posting photos now. I’ve been off PF for awhile because I found out I was pregnant and then was hit with unrelenting morning sickness for months-I just couldn’t muster up the energy to take/post any photos.
> 
> This is a full-sized Sabrina in Persian green metallic on one side, cobalt blue metallic on the other, and dark blue metallic on the inner. It has silver hardware and fuschia lining. My photos are unfortunately very poor and do not do the bad justice, but I hope they kind of suffice anyway. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet, but I do hope to do so soon!
> 
> Tagging @jblended as I know you had wanted to see how this turned out!



Oh wow! Congratulations! Sorry about the morning sickness, but I hope you're past that stage now. 

And this bag! STUNNING! Your imagination really created something spectacular! I hope you love it and get the chance to use it soon!
Thanks so much for posting it for me. I was so excited to see this reveal. It's better than I'd expected! 


dramaprincess713 said:


> I also had ordered a Penelope in Bluette Africa. I intend to use this as my mommy pouch inside of a diaper bag. Again, My photos aren’t the greatest-I’m sorry! I feel like these photos make it look more purple toned than I see in real life. The Bluette Africa is very similar to the cobalt blue metallic, which I knew and Marco had confirmed, so I do feel kind of silly getting to bags with basically the same color. But, I’m also a sucker for cobalt blue colors so I went ahead with it anyway.
> 
> I had Marco pick the lining and hardware, and he picked the light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware-very happy with these choices! I also had a shoulder strap added.


Cobalt blue is my favourite colour of all time, so I would have done the same as you!
It's stunning!

Wear them both in good health, and congrats all around! 

Edit: I just noticed your tattoo! How cute. I hope we can all get to say we're loved at some point in our lifetimes.


----------



## tenKrat

jblended said:


> Your mod shots are always awesome!
> I'm thinking this would be a great bag for work. Does it fit documents or is it a tad too small for that?
> Thank you!


Thanks. 
Modena Midi is too small for documents. I took a photo anyway to give everyone a clear picture of the bag’s size.


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> You look great! And the bag looks awesome too!


Thank you


----------



## jblended

tenKrat said:


> Modena Midi is too small for documents. I took a photo anyway to give everyone a clear picture of the bag’s size.


Thank you so much for the picture. I really appreciate the visual. 
Edit: I just checked the website and I think the regular Modena would fit documents easily. I didn't realize the style came in different sizes. Good to know I have that option.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I apologize for being such a bad PF member and MM fan! I received my color-blocked Sabrina a while ago, but I’m just getting around to posting photos now. I’ve been off PF for awhile because I found out I was pregnant and then was hit with unrelenting morning sickness for months-I just couldn’t muster up the energy to take/post any photos.
> 
> This is a full-sized Sabrina in Persian green metallic on one side, cobalt blue metallic on the other, and dark blue metallic on the inner. It has silver hardware and fuschia lining. My photos are unfortunately very poor and do not do the bad justice, but I hope they kind of suffice anyway. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet, but I do hope to do so soon!
> 
> Tagging @jblended as I know you had wanted to see how this turned out!


Wow this is just gorgeous. I always love these color combinations but I am not very good at creating them. I love what you did with this bag. Of course I am a sucker when it comes to metallics as I have always said I love all of MM metallic leathers. This is stunning enjoy your fabulous new bag. Congrats on your exciting news so fun when we have wonderful news like this on our MM forum. 
Hope the morning sickness subsides and you get to feel better soon.


----------



## afroken

Does anyone have bags in pebbled plum, fuchsia, and hot pink? Or at least two of these colours? I'm thinking of a Little Muse in one of those colours in the future and would appreciate a comparison photo  I feel like I've asked Marco way too many questions and would like to ask everyone here first before I go bother Marco again!


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Thank you so much for the picture. I really appreciate the visual.
> Edit: I just checked the website and I think the regular Modena would fit documents easily. I didn't realize the style came in different sizes. Good to know I have that option.



I have the larger Modena that I carry for work. I can fit my MacBook Pro and files in it very easily.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I also had ordered a Penelope in Bluette Africa. I intend to use this as my mommy pouch inside of a diaper bag. Again, My photos aren’t the greatest-I’m sorry! I feel like these photos make it look more purple toned than I see in real life. The Bluette Africa is very similar to the cobalt blue metallic, which I knew and Marco had confirmed, so I do feel kind of silly getting to bags with basically the same color. But, I’m also a sucker for cobalt blue colors so I went ahead with it anyway.
> 
> I had Marco pick the lining and hardware, and he picked the light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware-very happy with these choices! I also had a shoulder strap added.


Congratulations on your pregnancy!!
Your bag is stunning! I love those colors together.


----------



## jblended

Kimbashop said:


> I have the larger Modena that I carry for work. I can fit my MacBook Pro and files in it very easily.


Just what I needed to hear! Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Does anyone have bags in pebbled plum, fuchsia, and hot pink? Or at least two of these colours? I'm thinking of a Little Muse in one of those colours in the future and would appreciate a comparison photo  I feel like I've asked Marco way too many questions and would like to ask everyone here first before I go bother Marco again!


Here is a pic of my very first MM bag - Midi Selene in plum pebbled.


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> Here is a pic of my very first MM bag - Midi Selene in plum pebbled.
> View attachment 4915369


Thank you! I don’t see this colour very often in this thread - it’s my favourite of the pink family in MM’s leather selection. Which lining did you choose? I’m trying to get some ideas.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco shipped my Astra Tuesday and it is being delivered today.  Three days is a record (UPS).   It is an unstructured version of the hobo in my beloved Verona.  I am eager to see what he did with it. It won’t be as elegant as the stunning satchels you ladies received, but my elegant days seem to have fled with COVID 19!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am signed up for UPS "Follow My Delivery" which is so helpful. I highly recommend it.   I just checked and my bag is on the truck two streets over from me.  I will have it in a few minutes!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> This is a feast for the eyes  I’m not very creative with colours so I would never come up with this combination. Love this creation!
> 
> And congratulations on your good news!! Wish you and your family all the best!



Thank you so much and thank you for the congrats! I'm not usually very creative myself, but I had really wanted something in these three colors. Yet, I couldn't justify three different bags, which is how I started to think about ways to combine them. Basically, this is a creation of wanting all the colors but not all the bags (because let's face it, I have far too many bags as it is!).   



jblended said:


> Oh wow! Congratulations! Sorry about the morning sickness, but I hope you're past that stage now.
> 
> And this bag! STUNNING! Your imagination really created something spectacular! I hope you love it and get the chance to use it soon!
> Thanks so much for posting it for me. I was so excited to see this reveal. It's better than I'd expected!
> 
> Cobalt blue is my favourite colour of all time, so I would have done the same as you!
> It's stunning!
> 
> Wear them both in good health, and congrats all around!
> 
> Edit: I just noticed your tattoo! How cute. I hope we can all get to say we're loved at some point in our lifetimes.



Thank you, and thanks for the well-wishes! I'm so happy it came out as well as it did. I'm honestly not very creative or visionary, so I was a bit nervous. Of course, Marco had said he felt it would work well, and I do trust him so that helped alleviate my nerves. As for the Penelope, I knew how very similar the Bluette Africa was the to the cobalt blue metallic, and I knew that rationally I should get the Penelope in a different leather, but I just couldn't resist that color!

Re. the tattoo - thank you! It's actually a memorial tattoo in the handwriting of my cousin who passed away 6 years ago. I'm an only child, but she was basically my sister, even living with us for many years while she went to high school and college in the US as an international student. It's a bit of a double-meaning: both a reminder that I am loved (because I am lucky and blessed enough to be able to know and say that I am), but also how very very loved she was. 



djfmn said:


> Wow this is just gorgeous. I always love these color combinations but I am not very good at creating them. I love what you did with this bag. Of course I am a sucker when it comes to metallics as I have always said I love all of MM metallic leathers. This is stunning enjoy your fabulous new bag. Congrats on your exciting news so fun when we have wonderful news like this on our MM forum.
> Hope the morning sickness subsides and you get to feel better soon.



Thank you! This was my first adventure into color-blocking, and I'm so happy it wasn't a disaster, lol! I too am a sucker for metallics, and I'm glad I was able to combine the three colors I wanted to badly into one great bag. 



Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations on your pregnancy!!
> Your bag is stunning! I love those colors together.



Thank you re. the congrats! I'm so pleased with how this came out - honestly better than I had imagined. I can't wait to use it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!  

As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.


View attachment 4915629


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636



I wondered how this would look in a leather like this. I love it! Please share a mod shot!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wondered how this would look in a leather like this. I love it! Please share a mod shot!


It is a fairly good sized bag.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636


Another MM masterpiece! To be honest, I have never thought of the Astra hobo in any other leather other than pompei but after you mentioned that you got the unstructured Verona version, I’ve been very curious to see how it turns out and looks. I’ve heard so many recommendations of Verona leather here, but because of its relatively heavy weight, I never really considered it until I found out that it’s going to be discontinued soon, and since then had been playing around with ideas of a Verona bag (in the future, because my funds are... uh... kinda dried up now due to my big order with Marco during the Black Friday sale ). This is a stunning bag and great take on the original structured pompei version, happy to hear its light weight too. Love it!

And I just heard from Marco that my Calista midi is on the way - excited for my first MM direct order!


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636


Your Astra hobo is beautiful! I like the convenience of just reaching too. If my bag has a zipper top, the zipper is usually open most of the time. What color is the leather contrast trim?


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> I apologize for being such a bad PF member and MM fan! I received my color-blocked Sabrina a while ago, but I’m just getting around to posting photos now. I’ve been off PF for awhile because I found out I was pregnant and then was hit with unrelenting morning sickness for months-I just couldn’t muster up the energy to take/post any photos.
> 
> This is a full-sized Sabrina in Persian green metallic on one side, cobalt blue metallic on the other, and dark blue metallic on the inner. It has silver hardware and fuschia lining. My photos are unfortunately very poor and do not do the bad justice, but I hope they kind of suffice anyway. I haven’t had a chance to use this yet, but I do hope to do so soon!
> 
> Tagging @jblended as I know you had wanted to see how this turned out!



Congratulations on your pregnancy!  Hope you feel much better soon and can enjoy nesting a bit.  The bag is so pretty!  I love all the colors you chose.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> Thanks.
> Modena Midi is too small for documents. I took a photo anyway to give everyone a clear picture of the bag’s size.
> View attachment 4914836


This picture is very helpful. Would you mind sharing a pic of the bag on top of the paper? It would give me a really good perspective on the size. TIA!


----------



## Kylacove

Received my Astra satchel today. Originally requested purple pebbled from the swatch samples from a couple years ago but Marco said it wasn't available anymore. He sourced another purple pebbled which turns out to be a lovely dark bluish purple. Used wisteria metallic as the accent. Gold hardware.


----------



## Kylacove

Next to purple nappa angel midi for comparison.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Your Astra hobo is beautiful! I like the convenience of just reaching too. If my bag has a zipper top, the zipper is usually open most of the time. What color is the leather contrast trim?


It is the brown Verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Another MM masterpiece! To be honest, I have never thought of the Astra hobo in any other leather other than pompei but after you mentioned that you got the unstructured Verona version, I’ve been very curious to see how it turns out and looks. I’ve heard so many recommendations of Verona leather here, but because of its relatively heavy weight, I never really considered it until I found out that it’s going to be discontinued soon, and since then had been playing around with ideas of a Verona bag (in the future, because my funds are... uh... kinda dried up now due to my big order with Marco during the Black Friday sale ). This is a stunning bag and great take on the original structured pompei version, happy to hear its light weight too. Love it!
> 
> And I just heard from Marco that my Calista midi is on the way - excited for my first MM direct order!


I am excited for you to get your first one.  You will not be disappointed.  Marco said this was a new take on his design and he was not sure how it would turn out, but was very pleased and hoped I would be as well. I am more than pleased...I am thrilled. And it has to be the simplicity of the style that makes this one of the most lightweight bags I own.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Your Astra hobo is beautiful! I like the convenience of just reaching too. If my bag has a zipper top, the zipper is usually open most of the time. What color is the leather contrast trim?


Same here. I hardly ever zip them up.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Received my Astra satchel today. Originally requested purple pebbled from the swatch samples from a couple years ago but Marco said it wasn't available anymore. He sourced another purple pebbled which turns out to be a lovely dark bluish purple. Used wisteria metallic as the accent. Gold hardware.


That is gorgeous. The Astra satchel really stylish and chic!!!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Does anyone have bags in pebbled plum, fuchsia, and hot pink? Or at least two of these colours? I'm thinking of a Little Muse in one of those colours in the future and would appreciate a comparison photo  I feel like I've asked Marco way too many questions and would like to ask everyone here first before I go bother Marco again!


Here you go. I am including my hot pink nappa Zhoe along with plum pebbled Penelope and fuchsia pebbled Midi Sabrina. My camera did not do a good job reading the colors. The first one is outside. Think one shade darker for both the Sabrina and Penelope. Second pic is inside with artificial light.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am signed up for UPS "Follow My Delivery" which is so helpful. I highly recommend it.   I just checked and my bag is on the truck two streets over from me.  I will have it in a few minutes!!!



Me too!  I was like a little kid refreshing the page every few minutes.  I was ready, at the door when my white box arrived.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636



What a beautiful bag!  Here mud looks a lot lighter than I imagined it.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Kylacove said:


> Received my Astra satchel today. Originally requested purple pebbled from the swatch samples from a couple years ago but Marco said it wasn't available anymore. He sourced another purple pebbled which turns out to be a lovely dark bluish purple. Used wisteria metallic as the accent. Gold hardware.



Oh so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, my white box arrived on Wednesday, but I was a bit busy, so I could not post before. Here are my new beauties: 
Astra satchel in Pompei amethyst with contrast strip in Fiore dark magenta and dark gunmetal hardware.  This bag is/feels a bit bigger than I expected.




Modified Penelope in purple velvet Verona.  I had originally ordered a Little Minerva in this leather, but I am no good with suede, so I asked Marco if I could change my mind. fortunately, he had not cut the bag yet, so it was ok.




Midi Calista in bluette Verona.  This bag is everything I wanted when I first saw this style a couple years ago. The size is perfect and the leather is so yummy! (BTW, the bag is not crooked, I was in a hurry and took the picture from the side.)


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Here you go. I am including my hot pink nappa Zhoe along with plum pebbled Penelope and fuchsia pebbled Midi Sabrina. My camera did not do a good job reading the colors. The first one is outside. Think one shade darker for both the Sabrina and Penelope. Second pic is inside with artificial light.


WOW WOW this is amazing! This is exactly what I’ve been looking for!! Ohh I just want to reach through the computer screen and touch all of them!! So much beauty in one photo!    

Pebbled plum is exactly the colour I want. Which lining did you choose for your Penelope midi?


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Here mud looks a lot lighter than I imagined it.  Congrats and enjoy!


It is darker than this!  The iPhone lightens all colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Me too!  I was like a little kid refreshing the page every few minutes.  I was ready, at the door when my white box arrived.


I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one who does this!!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> WOW WOW this is amazing! This is exactly what I’ve been looking for!! Ohh I just want to reach through the computer screen and touch all of them!! So much beauty in one photo!
> 
> Pebbled plum is exactly the colour I want. Which lining did you choose for your Penelope midi?



My pleasure!  I must say that plum pebbled is darker than it shows in any of the pictures.  Think magenta or dark magenta. A gorgeous rich color. The contrast between fuchsia and plum is also greater that the pictures show.  For the Penelope midi, I chose silver - a lovely light grey- as the lining.  This is one of his standard colors for lining.  When I bought it, there was no free lining upgrade.  Silver is one of my favorite MM linings.


----------



## Mv95818

So excited...my Astra Satchel (Octane Pompei with Blush accent and dark gunmetal hardware) arrived today!! The lighting doesn’t do it justice and neither does my yawning cat. Marco has really outdone himself with this bag.  My husband calls it a true showstopper.  Loving seeing the other great color combos chosen by you ladies!


----------



## champ_04

Wow! Marco works very hard

My Astra Hobo (Brownrose and Dark Taupe Nappa, Light pink lining, Dark Gunmetal hardware) already arrived!
She is very gorgeous, and hardware is beautiful and easy access.
I carry her this week.

Actually, She is less redness than these photo. I am not good photographer...


----------



## Hurrem1001

Wow, these bags are beautiful. I’ve never heard of this brand until now, but I will definitely be investing in one (hopefully more than one!) next year. The bags are tdf, the prices are fantastic, you have choices for leathers, straps, pockets, etc. they’re made in Italy instead of being outsourced to cheaper countries; enough said! Definitely a worthy investment, by the looks of them. 
Thankyou everyone for showing me a gorgeous new (to me) brand.


----------



## Kimbashop

jblended said:


> Just what I needed to hear! Thank you!


It is my favorite work bag. Let me know if you would like some pics of what fits inside.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636


How lovely! What a fun and pretty bag. and I like how we can see you in the turn lock fixture in the first photo— cool photo


----------



## Summer_J

dramaprincess713 said:


> I also had ordered a Penelope in Bluette Africa. I intend to use this as my mommy pouch inside of a diaper bag. Again, My photos aren’t the greatest-I’m sorry! I feel like these photos make it look more purple toned than I see in real life. The Bluette Africa is very similar to the cobalt blue metallic, which I knew and Marco had confirmed, so I do feel kind of silly getting to bags with basically the same color. But, I’m also a sucker for cobalt blue colors so I went ahead with it anyway.
> 
> I had Marco pick the lining and hardware, and he picked the light blue lining and dark gunmetal hardware-very happy with these choices! I also had a shoulder strap added.


The colour is so gorgeous! Do you mind sharing the costs of this? Is the shoulder strap and add on?


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Thank you! I don’t see this colour very often in this thread - it’s my favourite of the pink family in MM’s leather selection. Which lining did you choose? I’m trying to get some ideas.


Just the light grey standard lining. Nothing fancy or daring - as the plum colour was already daring enough for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> How lovely! What a fun and pretty bag. and I like how we can see you in the turn lock fixture in the first photo— cool photo


I did not notice that. Thank goodness I had clothes on.  I need to be more careful.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> This picture is very helpful. Would you mind sharing a pic of the bag on top of the paper? It would give me a really good perspective on the size. TIA!





You cannot see the 8.5”x11” paper underneath the Modena Midi from the top perspective.


----------



## christinemliu

There's been so many that it's probably too much to quote, but I am loving everyone's reveals! Such beautiful creations. The choices you all have made are incredibly lovely. And a big welcome to those new to MM. As you can tell, the love is real haha.



lenie said:


> Your bag is beautiful! I ordered a Grande Penelope Messenger in the taupe grey Fiore. I know it’s the lighting because it looks more tan in some pics and more taupe in others. How would you describe the color in real life-more tan, more taupe, or more grey? Which pic do you think captures the actual color well?
> Thank you!


@lenie, the sun finally came out so here are two pics. The first one where Astra is facing towards you is fairly close to the actual color, I think it's maybe slightly darker.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kylacove said:


> Received my Astra satchel today. Originally requested purple pebbled from the swatch samples from a couple years ago but Marco said it wasn't available anymore. He sourced another purple pebbled which turns out to be a lovely dark bluish purple. Used wisteria metallic as the accent. Gold hardware.


That color is just stunning-like an Iris.  I love how the bag looks in pebbled leather and the wisteria is the perfect accent color.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> Ladies, my white box arrived on Wednesday, but I was a bit busy, so I could not post before. Here are my new beauties:
> Astra satchel in Pompei amethyst with contrast strip in Fiore dark magenta and dark gunmetal hardware.  This bag is/feels a bit bigger than I expected.
> View attachment 4915939
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Penelope in purple velvet Verona.  I had originally ordered a Little Minerva in this leather, but I am no good with suede, so I asked Marco if I could change my mind. fortunately, he had not cut the bag yet, so it was ok.
> View attachment 4915940
> 
> 
> 
> Midi Calista in bluette Verona.  This bag is everything I wanted when I first saw this style a couple years ago. The size is perfect and the leather is so yummy! (BTW, the bag is not crooked, I was in a hurry and took the picture from the side.)
> View attachment 4915942


these are all gorgeous -- congrats. I love seeing the Astra in all of these different color and leather choices -- Looks like a statement bag in Amethyst Pompei.


----------



## Kimbashop

Mv95818 said:


> So excited...my Astra Satchel (Octane Pompei with Blush accent and dark gunmetal hardware) arrived today!! The lighting doesn’t do it justice and neither does my yawning cat. Marco has really outdone himself with this bag.  My husband calls it a true showstopper.  Loving seeing the other great color combos chosen by you ladies!


Another fabulous Astra! I have a bag in Pompei Octane (The Aurora Midi) and I just know that your bag must be beautiful in that colorway. I get so many compliments on that bag and the color, as will you I'm sure.


----------



## Kimbashop

champ_04 said:


> Wow! Marco works very hard
> 
> My Astra Hobo (Brownrose and Dark Taupe Nappa, Light pink lining, Dark Gunmetal hardware) already arrived!
> She is very gorgeous, and hardware is beautiful and easy access.
> I carry her this week.
> 
> Actually, She is less redness than these photo. I am not good photographer...
> 
> View attachment 4915997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915999


so pretty in this colorway. I haven't seen much of the brownrose nappa. It looks very elegant with the taupe.


----------



## southernbelle43

champ_04 said:


> Wow! Marco works very hard
> 
> My Astra Hobo (Brownrose and Dark Taupe Nappa, Light pink lining, Dark Gunmetal hardware) already arrived!
> She is very gorgeous, and hardware is beautiful and easy access.
> I carry her this week.
> 
> Actually, She is less redness than these photo. I am not good photographer...
> 
> View attachment 4915997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915999


I love this.  Great choices!


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 4916456
> 
> You cannot see the 8.5”x11” paper underneath the Modena Midi from the top perspective.


Each time you post a picture of this bag, I want my own even more!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Each time you post a picture of this bag, I want my own even more!


There was a brand new for sale on the BST at a great price not too long ago if you want to try one.  I am not sure if it is still there for sale. It was brown and really pretty.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> There was a brand new for sale on the BST at a great price not too long ago if you want to try one.  I am not sure if it is still there for sale. It was brown and really pretty.


Was it the larger version? I bought the larger version on ebay several months ago. It was too big, but I loved the style. I think the leather was brown/chocolate verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Was it the larger version? I bought the larger version on ebay several months ago. It was too big, but I loved the style. I think the leather was brown/chocolate verona.


Yes.  It was that one. I came close to buying that one about three times, lol.  But  I am into smaller bags now so I resisted.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so jealous!  I've got major Astra envy. I wonder why mine isn't anywhere near and it was sent 8 days ago.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes.  It was that one. I came close to buying that one about three times, lol.  But  I am into smaller bags now so I resisted.


I ended up gifting it to my mom, but now both of us want the smaller version.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm sure Marco has enough for another bag as he special ordered the skin for me. Love his customer service.



Kimbashop said:


> That color is just stunning-like an Iris.  I love how the bag looks in pebbled leather and the wisteria is the perfect accent color.


----------



## champ_04

Kimbashop said:


> so pretty in this colorway. I haven't seen much of the brownrose nappa. It looks very elegant with the taupe.



I like brownrose color, so I selected nappa leather. Dark taupe accent and light pink lining color were suggested by Marco. These combination is very beautiful.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I ended up gifting it to my mom, but now both of us want the smaller version.


I have the smaller one and it is one of my favorite bags.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have the smaller one and it is one of my favorite bags.


I still have some leather reserved with Marco (the brown/tan sorrento) so my mom will probably get that leather.


----------



## Mv95818

Marco did mention that some of the leather colors were popular for the Astra Satchel so he had to wait for additional skins from the tannery.  Octane was one of those colors.  (My friend ordered her satchel in grey after me, but got it almost 2 weeks before me).


----------



## christinemliu

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm so jealous!  I've got major Astra envy. I wonder why mine isn't anywhere near and it was sent 8 days ago.


@SouthernPurseGal I hope your Astra arrives this week! Just to let you know, I live on the US east coast and it took about 13 days from when Marco shipped mine to when my white box was delivered. It then, you know, tack on about 15 minutes   for: wiping down the white box, retrieving the invoice and numerous papers he provided for custom officials, cutting open all the plastic and white tarp that encases the box, cutting open the cardboard box, and wading through the awesome packaging to get to your bag. I've said it before, but Marco should have a master class that other companies take about how to ship items so they survive any kind of weather calamity!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Check your email. Last call for Verona leather!
 Available colors https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-verona


----------



## piosavsfan

Devyn Danielle said:


> Check your email. Last call for Verona leather!
> Available colors https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/available-verona
> View attachment 4918093


How sad! Verona is the leather that made me love MM again!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Astra hobo in mud verona with gold hardware and red lining.  This turned out exactly as I hoped it would. My goal was to have a bag that I can reach into to grab what I want, thus, no zipper.  I don't have to worry about security issues.  And no the closure is not crooked, it was just the angle of the photo. I am not a good photographer. Ditto on the spot on the inside, not sure where that came from. Maybe I should delete all of these and start over!
> 
> As always the quality is impeccable and Marco chose the HW and lining. He knows I love red.  The front strap with the clever hardware works perfectly to keep it closed but still allow my easy access.  I am absoutely amazed at how light it is! I have never had a Massaccesi bag this size that is so light. I chose a shoulder strap because I hate crossbody carry.  It chokes me to death, lol.   I am thrilled with my latest MM.
> View attachment 4915627
> View attachment 4915628
> View attachment 4915629
> View attachment 4915636


Gorgeous. I love everything about this bag. The style, leather, lining and hardware. Verona is my favorite MM leather. I cannot believe it took me so long to buy Verona leather MM bags. I might have to get one more Verona leather bag as the tannery has stopped producing it. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## afroken

@djfmn I remember reading that you have a verona Clio. How are you liking it? I’m thinking of ordering a Clio in one of the Verona leathers before they discontinue production. Did you ask for extra backing?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous. I love everything about this bag. The style, leather, lining and hardware. Verona is my favorite MM leather. I cannot believe it took me so long to buy Verona leather MM bags. I might have to get one more Verona leather bag as the tannery has stopped producing it. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


Thank you dear!   I am conflicted about it.  Remember when we could not get Africa, then it came back?  It may be that Verona will be produced again some time in the future.  If I did not have a Verona bag I would quickly  get one. Thankfully I have three.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Comparison of Desire Red Verona with Amaranto Pebbked in case anyone is interested. Marco says Desire red is much ligher than amaranto, it has more fuchsia and a bit of orange on.


----------



## lenie

Devyn Danielle said:


> Comparison of Desire Red Verona with Amaranto Pebbked in case anyone is interested. Marco says Desire red is much ligher than amaranto, it has more fuchsia and a bit of orange on.
> View attachment 4918523


Thank you, this is helpful. I wonder how Desire Red compares to red Cherry Nappa?


----------



## Fancyfree

Since first discovering Massaccesi 18 months ago, I've admired photos of Verona bags but been hoping and waiting for the return of Chocolate and Dark Blue. No such luck. But I can't accept not ever owning a Verona bag...

I have been very efficient today .
Somehow I have managed to decide on and order 3 Verona bags within 8 hours...

Brown Calista. Red Garnet Calista. Black Hera Midi.

My goodness


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Since first discovering Massaccesi 18 months ago, I've admired photos of Verona bags but been hoping and waiting for the return of Chocolate and Dark Blue. No such luck. But I can't accept not ever owning a Verona bag...
> 
> I have been very efficient today .
> Somehow I have managed to decide on and order 3 Verona bags within 8 hours...
> 
> Brown Calista. Red Garnet Calista. Black Hera Midi.
> 
> My goodness


I hear ya! I found out about MM in October, made my first order in November, and up till now have made 5 orders already  after this Verona order I’m done for this year, as my funds are pretty much done to death at this point haha.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> @djfmn I remember reading that you have a verona Clio. How are you liking it? I’m thinking of ordering a Clio in one of the Verona leathers before they discontinue production. Did you ask for extra backing?


I love the Verona Clio. I did not ask for extra backing. I left it up to Marco to do the backing. It is holding up really well it's such a great bag in Verona.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> I love the Verona Clio. I did not ask for extra backing. I left it up to Marco to do the backing. It is holding up really well it's such a great bag in Verona.


Thank you, this is very helpful. I placed an order for Clio in Verona amber. Need a bit of sunshine to finish off the year


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you dear!   I am conflicted about it.  Remember when we could not get Africa, then it came back?  It may be that Verona will be produced again some time in the future.  If I did not have a Verona bag I would quickly  get one. Thankfully I have three.


I asked Marco about Verona and if it would ever come back like Africa leather and he said unfortunately it will not because the tannery is no longer going to make it. The Africa leather they still made but would not make it in a small enough quantity for a small business like MM. He said the reason he could get Africa leather is because the tannery made an exception and did a small quantity run for him but it was in conjunction with other larger manufacturers who order in much larger quantities. Verona leather there is no demand from larger European manufacturers and it has not been a leather that is well liked in Europe due to the lack of demand it is not worth while for the tannery to make it. Marco indicated they cannot keep making it for his very small orders. The larger manufacturers minimum purchase of Verona skins per color is for 80 bags. Marco indicated he could purchase smaller quantities because the tannery was making larger quantities for the other manufacturers and this enabled him to get Verona. He said he cannot understand why Verona has not been a popular leather in Europe because it is one of his favorite leathers. He said Verona will not be coming back. I asked him this question because I was wondering if I buy one last Verona bag or if I should wait. Now that I know Verona is definitely not going to be made again I am looking at my last Verona purchase and it might be an Astra.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about Verona and if it would ever come back like Africa leather and he said unfortunately it will not because the tannery is no longer going to make it. The Africa leather they still made but would not make it in a small enough quantity for a small business like MM. He said the reason he could get Africa leather is because the tannery made an exception and did a small quantity run for him but it was in conjunction with other larger manufacturers who order in much larger quantities. Verona leather there is no demand from larger European manufacturers and it has not been a leather that is well liked in Europe due to the lack of demand it is not worth while for the tannery to make it. Marco indicated they cannot keep making it for his very small orders. The larger manufacturers minimum purchase of Verona skins per color is for 80 bags. Marco indicated he could purchase smaller quantities because the tannery was making larger quantities for the other manufacturers and this enabled him to get Verona. He said he cannot understand why Verona has not been a popular leather in Europe because it is one of his favorite leathers. He said Verona will not be coming back. I asked him this question because I was wondering if I buy one last Verona bag or if I should wait. Now that I know Verona is definitely not going to be made again I am looking at my last Verona purchase and it might be an Astra.



Wow that's a real bummer.  I am now debating wether to use the last remaining chips of the last root of my money tree one or two Verona bags.  I carried my midi Calista in bluette Verona and she is perfection!  I loooove this leather!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> Wow that's a real bummer.  I am now debating wether to use the last remaining chips of the last root of my money tree one or two Verona bags.  I carried my midi Calista in bluette Verona and she is perfection!  I loooove this leather!


Did you share a picture?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about Verona and if it would ever come back like Africa leather and he said unfortunately it will not because the tannery is no longer going to make it. The Africa leather they still made but would not make it in a small enough quantity for a small business like MM. He said the reason he could get Africa leather is because the tannery made an exception and did a small quantity run for him but it was in conjunction with other larger manufacturers who order in much larger quantities. Verona leather there is no demand from larger European manufacturers and it has not been a leather that is well liked in Europe due to the lack of demand it is not worth while for the tannery to make it. Marco indicated they cannot keep making it for his very small orders. The larger manufacturers minimum purchase of Verona skins per color is for 80 bags. Marco indicated he could purchase smaller quantities because the tannery was making larger quantities for the other manufacturers and this enabled him to get Verona. He said he cannot understand why Verona has not been a popular leather in Europe because it is one of his favorite leathers. He said Verona will not be coming back. I asked him this question because I was wondering if I buy one last Verona bag or if I should wait. Now that I know Verona is definitely not going to be made again I am looking at my last Verona purchase and it might be an Astra.


Thank you so much for this information. I am so glad I have three verona bags because I have NO money tree now


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you share a picture?



Yes. It's on page 2359. (about 3 pages back)


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Wow that's a real bummer.  I am now debating wether to use the last remaining chips of the last root of my money tree one or two Verona bags.  I carried my midi Calista in bluette Verona and she is perfection!  I loooove this leather!


Did you ask for any extensions for the shoulder strap of your Calista midi? I really shouldn’t buy more at this point but a teeny tiny part of my mind is wondering whether I should get a verona Calista midi as well, and whether the shoulder strap should be extended (I didn’t extend for my fiore Calista midi which is on the way).


----------



## samfalstaff

Since everyone is probably looking at the remaining verona colors, I thought I would post a few pictures of my new garnet red verona saturn wallet. The color is pretty accurate. Hope this helps others with their decision.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Did you ask for any extensions for the shoulder strap of your Calista midi? I really shouldn’t buy more at this point but a teeny tiny part of my mind is wondering whether I should get a verona Calista midi as well, and whether the shoulder strap should be extended (I didn’t extend for my fiore Calista midi which is on the way).


I didn't. The drop is perfect for me. I am a very chesty, short person. 5 ft. 1 and 36 D


----------



## carterazo

A picture of her with my things.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 4916456
> 
> You cannot see the 8.5”x11” paper underneath the Modena Midi from the top perspective.



Thank you so much!  This is so helpful.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> Since everyone is probably looking at the remaining verona colors, I thought I would post a few pictures of my new garnet red verona saturn wallet. The color is pretty accurate. Hope this helps others with their decision.
> View attachment 4919632
> View attachment 4919633


 Thank you so much. I have a Hera on order in garnet and haven’t seen anything other than swatches posted here. This is pretty. So it’s red with a little brown, right?


----------



## carterazo

Kimbashop said:


> these are all gorgeous -- congrats. I love seeing the Astra in all of these different color and leather choices -- Looks like a statement bag in Amethyst Pompei.



Thank you!


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> I didn't. The drop is perfect for me. I am a very chesty, short person. 5 ft. 1 and 36 D


Thanks! This is very helpful. One thing I wasn’t sure about for the Calista midi is the strap drop. I’m around the same height


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you so much. I have a Hera on order in garnet and haven’t seen anything other than swatches posted here. This is pretty. So it’s red with a little brown, right?


Thanks. 

That's an apt description. Or a dark red, almost burgundy color. But definite brown tones. Here it is with my decidedly brown bag.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> Since everyone is probably looking at the remaining verona colors, I thought I would post a few pictures of my new garnet red verona saturn wallet. The color is pretty accurate. Hope this helps others with their decision.
> View attachment 4919632
> View attachment 4919633


Wow this is a beautiful color and Verona is an amazing leather. I am a sucker for red bags. I love love love red bags. I recently got a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. This garnet red is stunning I love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Wow this is a beautiful color and Verona is an amazing leather. I am a sucker for red bags. I love love love red bags. I recently got a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. This garnet red is stunning I love it.


Red bags are my favorite as well and I only have one which makes no sense at all.


----------



## champ_04

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you so much for this information. I am so glad I have three verona bags because I have NO money tree now



I remember your two tone Verona Victoria (Amethyst - Dark blue). She is very gorgeous


----------



## southernbelle43

champ_04 said:


> I remember your two tone Verona Victoria (Amethyst - Dark blue). She is very gorgeous


Thank you.  I sold that one a while back. I have a chocolate Verona Selene midi, an amethyst Verona Siena midi and my new mud Verona Astra hobo. So I have a nice collection.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> Wow this is a beautiful color and Verona is an amazing leather. I am a sucker for red bags. I love love love red bags. I recently got a midi Modena in bordeaux red verona. This garnet red is stunning I love it.


Thanks. Your midi modena sounds stunning! I was thinking of getting a midi modena in the garnet red. I don't have enough red bags!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I sold that one a while back. I have a chocolate Verona Selene midi, an amethyst Verona Siena midi and my new mud Verona Astra hobo. So I have a nice collection.


The chocolate verona has been popping up quite a bit during my search for available verona colors. Sadly not available, but what a beautiful color in that leather!


----------



## lenie

I asked Marco for a comparison pic between red Cherry Nappa and Desire Red Verona. The desire red is more pink than the red Cherry, which is a true red.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you.  I sold that one a while back. I have a chocolate Verona Selene midi, an amethyst Verona Siena midi and my new mud Verona Astra hobo. So I have a nice collection.


Have your beloved Theias also found new homes?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Red bags are my favorite as well and I only have one which makes no sense at all.


I find red is such a versatile color. It goes with so many colors. For me it is a great neutral.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I asked Marco for a comparison pic between red Cherry Nappa and Desire Red Verona. The desire red is more pink than the red Cherry, which is a true red.
> 
> View attachment 4919856


I love the Desire red Verona with the pink undertone. Such a pretty red.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I find red is such a versatile color. It goes with so many colors. For me it is a great neutral.


Agree.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Have your beloved Theias also found new homes?


I only had two, a mud Verona one and my chocolate one. The mud one went to a friend which is why I ordered the mud Astra. I found I missed the perfect neutral.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> The chocolate verona has been popping up quite a bit during my search for available verona colors. Sadly not available, but what a beautiful color in that leather!


That color started my love affair with Verona. I saw one and ordered my Theia and that was it.


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> The chocolate verona has been popping up quite a bit during my search for available verona colors. Sadly not available, but what a beautiful color in that leather!


I keep looking at the two Chocolate Verona bags available on Fb BST.... A Demetra and a Selene Midi.
I'm dreaming of a Calista, Minerva Midi  or an old Cassandra...


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I only had two, a mud Verona one and my chocolate one. The mud one went to a friend which is why I ordered the mud Astra. I found I missed the perfect neutral.


Mud is pretty and I adore your astra. Would like to get s Theia in mud, but I really cannot justify another bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I keep looking at the two Chocolate Verona bags available on Fb BST.... A Demetra and a Selene Midi.


I have a chocolate Selene Midi. One of my favorite bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I keep looking at the two Chocolate Verona bags available on Fb BST.... A Demetra and a Selene Midi.
> I'm dreaming of a Calista, Minerva Midi  or an old Cassandra...


If I did not have my veronas I would snatch up that Selene Midi in a heart beat. It is gorgeous and Ludmilla's was the inspiration for buying verona in the first place. It is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> If I did not have my veronas I would snatch up that Selene Midi in a heart beat. It is gorgeous and Ludmilla's was the inspiration for buying verona in the first place. It is gorgeous!!!!


The thing is, I've already got 3 Selene Midis...


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> The thing is, I've already got 3 Selene Midis...


Lol.  Sell one!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol.  Sell one!


But I love them all .

To be honest, I doubt if I will ever manage to sell any of them. Or any of the bags I love. 

I still have the first bag I bought. A black embossed saddlebag purchased at a market in London when I was 16, 39 years ago. Haven't used it for years but I still take care of it, applying saddle grease once a year.

I have managed to get rid of some bags that turned out to be mistakes/not loved,- given a few to friends and a few to a charity shop.

Maybe my New Year's Resolution should be to try to sell things I don't want, instead of giving away!

Anyway, I like my totes to be structured, Marco enforces/ stiffens the base of my Selenes.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> But I love them all .
> 
> To be honest, I doubt if I will ever manage to sell any of them. Or any of the bags I love.
> 
> I still have the first bag I bought. A black embossed saddlebag purchased at a market in London when I was 16, 39 years ago. Haven't used it for years but I still take care of it, applying saddle grease once a year.
> 
> I have managed to get rid of some bags that turned out to be mistakes/not loved,- given a few to friends and a few to a charity shop.
> 
> Maybe my New Year's Resolution should be to try to sell things I don't want, instead of giving away!
> 
> Anyway, I like my totes to be structured, Marco enforces/ stiffens the base of my Selenes.


I have my “Collection“ down to 16 bags that I LOVE and use all of the time. And all this talk about Verona made me get my beauty out, give her a coat of Cadillac conditioner and transfer my things to her.  Love this bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I have my “Collection“ down to 16 bags that I LOVE and use all of the time. And all this talk about Verona made me get my beauty out, give her a coat of Cadillac conditioner and transfer my things to her.  Love this bag.
> View attachment 4920508


Beautiful! I wish this leather was still available. Thanks for getting her out!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful! I wish this leather was still available. Thanks for getting her out!


The brown is still available. It is still listed on MARCO’s site.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> The brown is still available. It is still listed on MARCO’s site.


Is the chocolate Verona the same as brown Verona? What color is your Theia?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Is the chocolate Verona the same as brown Verona? What color is your Theia?


Now that you mention it, ours was called chocolate.  I don’t know if it is the same?


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that you mention it, ours was called chocolate.  I don’t know if it is the same?





lenie said:


> Is the chocolate Verona the same as brown Verona? What color is your Theia?


I emailed Marco about it.


----------



## anitalilac

Fancyfree said:


> But I love them all .
> 
> To be honest, I doubt if I will ever manage to sell any of them. Or any of the bags I love.
> 
> I still have the first bag I bought. A black embossed saddlebag purchased at a market in London when I was 16, 39 years ago. Haven't used it for years but I still take care of it, applying saddle grease once a year.
> 
> I have managed to get rid of some bags that turned out to be mistakes/not loved,- given a few to friends and a few to a charity shop.
> 
> Maybe my New Year's Resolution should be to try to sell things I don't want, instead of giving away!
> 
> Anyway, I like my totes to be structured, Marco enforces/ stiffens the base of my Selenes.


About the enforces base, does it add significant weight?


----------



## anitalilac

My Velvet Verona Penelope in Nude with straps and back side pocket. GHW and Marine Lining. It’s light and I love the color! 
However It took more then a month to get to me .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> My Velvet Verona Penelope in Nude with straps and back side pocket. GHW and Marine Lining. It’s light and I love the color!
> However It took more then a month to get to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920767



Whoa! Are you in Europe or the US? I paid for USPS since I’m expecting to miss the mail Slowdown from the Christmas rush, and USPS doesn’t seem to be too bad lately to the US. I am tempted to pay the extra for UPS though. I love how quickly I receive my bags  with UPS.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I have my “Collection“ down to 16 bags that I LOVE and use all of the time. And all this talk about Verona made me get my beauty out, give her a coat of Cadillac conditioner and transfer my things to her.  Love this bag.
> View attachment 4920508


It‘s beautiful!


----------



## samfalstaff

lenie said:


> Is the chocolate Verona the same as brown Verona? What color is your Theia?





samfalstaff said:


> I emailed Marco about it.


Not the same. Here's his response: "They're not the same color. Chocolate was darker and it had a lot of color variations. Brown is a bit lighter and it's much more uniform / flat." 

Oh well!


----------



## Fancyfree

anitalilac said:


> About the enforces base, does it add significant weight?


I don't believe it does. 

When I asked Marco about _whether_ and _how_ he could ad structure to the base, the first option we discussed was what he called "a flying bottom" . This is evidently the Italian term for a loose inner base.

Marco wrote: _"We use a pliable / flexible cardboard covered by lining all around. If you prefer something more "natural" we could use a piece of Vacchetta or Pompei instead of cardboard."_

My inititial reaction was scepticism to cardbord,- what if my bag gets wet? 
Then I thought about how heavy Vachetta is and how even my Vachetta bag does soften with time. 

So I opted for Pompei. And instead of "a flying bottom" I ordered "_Base invisibly reinforced with Pompei"_


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> Not the same. Here's his response: "They're not the same color. Chocolate was darker and it had a lot of color variations. Brown is a bit lighter and it's much more uniform / flat."
> 
> Oh well!


I would have been surprised if they were the same. Marco is very specific with his color names. I‘ve never seen him give one color two different names.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> My Velvet Verona Penelope in Nude with straps and back side pocket. GHW and Marine Lining. It’s light and I love the color!
> However It took more then a month to get to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920767


I love your bag what a gorgeous color. The Velvet Verona is such an amazing leather. The postage is hit and miss unless you use UPS if you are in the USA. I normally go with USPS and sometimes I get it in a week and other times it takes 4 to 5 weeks. My last bag arrived in under a week about 6 days. The bag before that took close to 5 weeks. The 2 bags before that arrived in about a week and a half. Now that it is getting close to the holiday season and they are expecting more packages to be shipped this year because families will not be getting together and traveling due to Covid the shipping times will be even longer.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> I keep looking at the two Chocolate Verona bags available on Fb BST.... A Demetra and a Selene Midi.
> I'm dreaming of a Calista, Minerva Midi  or an old Cassandra...


I wish these bags were listed on ebay. That chocolate verona is spectacular!


----------



## carterazo

Devyn Danielle said:


> Whoa! Are you in Europe or the US? I paid for USPS since I’m expecting to miss the mail Slowdown from the Christmas rush, and USPS doesn’t seem to be too bad lately to the US. I am tempted to pay the extra for UPS though. I love how quickly I receive my bags  with UPS.


This time of year with usps will likely give you a delivery in January. I have experience delays in both Italy and here (longer) with usps during this time of year. Even ups takes longer, but certainly not as long.


----------



## carterazo

anitalilac said:


> My Velvet Verona Penelope in Nude with straps and back side pocket. GHW and Marine Lining. It’s light and I love the color!
> However It took more then a month to get to me .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920767


What a pretty color! Would you mind posting a picture of the back with the pocket? I'd like to see how that looks. TIA.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

carterazo said:


> This time of year with usps will likely give you a delivery in January. I have experience delays in both Italy and here (longer) with usps during this time of year. Even ups takes longer, but certainly not as long.


I’m hoping since my bag probably won’t be ready to ship til some time in January that there won’t be any out of the ordinary shipping delays.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that you mention it, ours was called chocolate.  I don’t know if it is the same?
> [/QUOT





samfalstaff said:


> I wish these bags were listed on ebay. That chocolate verona is spectacular!


I am not sure why you wish they were on eBay?  You can buy them off the BST.  All you have to do is join Massaccesi BST.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Not the same. Here's his response: "They're not the same color. Chocolate was darker and it had a lot of color variations. Brown is a bit lighter and it's much more uniform / flat."
> 
> Oh well!


I am so sorry. Yes my bag has incredible variations in the leather.  That is a shame.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why you wish they were on eBay?  You can buy them off the BST.  All you have to do is join Massaccesi BST.


May I ask where you sell _your_ bags, @southernbelle43 ?
I have several times envied the bags you have bought, also of other brands...


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why you wish they were on eBay?  You can buy them off the BST.  All you have to do is join Massaccesi BST.


I'm not on facebook. I'm assuming the BST is on facebook. If not, then do tell where I can find it!


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not on facebook. I'm assuming the BST is on facebook. If not, then do tell where I can find it!


Yup, it's on Facebook.

I *don't *like Facebook.

It annoys me that so many businesses, groups  etc operate solely on Facebook.

After many years I succombed ... and joined Facebook, creating an account with NO personal info about myself, just to gain access to info I wanted ... 

Another solution (probably better in a non-Covid 19 era) is of course to take advantage of a friend who_ is_ on Facebook and her/his computer...


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Yup, it's on Facebook.
> 
> I *don't *like Facebook.
> 
> It annoys me that so many businesses, groups  etc operate solely on Facebook.
> 
> After many years I succombed ... and joined Facebook, creating an account with NO personal info about myself, just to gain access to info I wanted ...
> 
> Another solution (probably better in a non-Covid 19 era) is of course to take advantage of a friend who_ is_ on Facebook and her/his computer...


Oh well! I don't actually need another bag. I'll just drool over everyone's photos!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not on facebook. I'm assuming the BST is on facebook. If not, then do tell where I can find it!


Yes it is on Facebook.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm getting my Astra Satchel on Monday!!


----------



## djfmn

My white box is on its way from Italy. It is my purple velvet Verona midi diva with lilac lining selected by Marco. As well as my midi Calista in red. It was shipped USPS so not sure when it will get here.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> I'm not on facebook. I'm assuming the BST is on facebook. If not, then do tell where I can find it!


PM me your ISOs and I will keep a lookout for you on the FB MM BST. (Look at all of these acronyms in one sentence!)


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> PM me your ISOs and I will keep a lookout for you on the FB MM BST. (Look at all of these acronyms in one sentence!)


Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

I find myself mesmerized by the _combo _of these 3 Verona leathers...
Been staring at them for days.



_SO_ gorgeous together. So happy, so bright, so lush. Full of sunshine, new life and spring.

These are colours _I _simply can't wear.
Any hint of yellow and I look as if I have liver or renal failure.

I do so hope that someone creates a bag with two or all three of these colours.
And shares photos with the rest of us.


----------



## bisbee

When I ordered my Midi Calista, I sprung for the expedited shipping after reading how long some shipments had taken.  It took just 3 days from Italy to Maryland...worth every penny!


----------



## lenie

bisbee said:


> When I ordered my Midi Calista, I sprung for the expedited shipping after reading how long some shipments had taken.  It took just 3 days from Italy to Maryland...worth every penny!


How much is expedited shipping? Which carrier was used?


----------



## Rikireads

lenie said:


> How much is expedited shipping? Which carrier was used?




I chose expedited shipping as well. I received my bag in three days. Shipping was 55 euros (versus 25 euros) and arrived via UPS.


----------



## bisbee

Rikireads said:


> I chose expedited shipping as well. I received my bag in three days. Shipping was 55 euros (versus 25 euros) and arrived via UPS.


I paid the same...UPS as well.


----------



## afroken

bisbee said:


> When I ordered my Midi Calista, I sprung for the expedited shipping after reading how long some shipments had taken.  It took just 3 days from Italy to Maryland...worth every penny!


Can you share a photo please?


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> How much is expedited shipping? Which carrier was used?



I also paid for the expedited shipping, but mine took 6 days. The weekend was in between.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I find myself mesmerized by the _combo _of these 3 Verona leathers...
> Been staring at them for days.
> 
> View attachment 4922292
> 
> _SO_ gorgeous together. So happy, so bright, so lush. Full of sunshine, new life and spring.
> 
> These are colours _I _simply can't wear.
> Any hint of yellow and I look as if I have liver or renal failure.
> 
> I do so hope that someone creates a bag with two or all three of these colours.
> And shares photos with the rest of us.



Me too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Maybe it goes better with this top and duster jersey jacket.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


I think it is exquisite with the edge dye !  So unique.


----------



## lulu212121

I *really* like the edge dye, too! I think it's an eye catcher! In a good way  As @southernbelle43 said, your bag is unique.  

I also think the bag works with either outfit you posted!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Maybe it goes better with this top and duster jersey jacket.


I LOVE your bag. The brightness of the blue and the edging looks wonderful. The River blue Vaccetta looks gorgeous. I I now regret not having pewter edging put on mine; I was going to and reversed my decision at the last minute to have black edging instead But the edging on yours brings a really crisp and vibrant element to the bag. 

I agree about the strap-- I would definitely order a 1" instead of the gigantic one it automatically comes with.


----------



## porpentine

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


I love this, especially the edge paint! What colour is the light blue contrast leather? Is it space blue nappa?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I honestly don't know. I told him to pick one that matches light blue lining.


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


This is gorgeous. I love the edge paint in the pop of color. It is perfect. I love this combination. I have a river blue vachetta little tulipano and it is a very dark flat color I think the lining and bright blue accent brings the river blue vachetta to life. I think your bag is stunning.


----------



## bisbee

afroken said:


> Can you share a photo please?


My MIDI Calista.  Anthracite pebbled leather, tortilla lining.  Not exciting, but exactly what I wanted!


----------



## Fancyfree

bisbee said:


> My MIDI Calista.  Anthracite pebbled leather, tortilla lining.  Not exciting, but exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924202


Beautiful 

I love my full-sized Calista but can't make up my mind whether to "pull the trigger" on a Midi.

I would so love to see some mod-shots with Calista Midi...(?)
Marco's models are so petite and ultra slim that I find it impossible to visualize this bag on "normal" gals !


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> A picture of her with my things.
> View attachment 4919639


@carterazo, can you _please _tell me the total length of this bag (from top of shoulder strap to base), in this hanging position with contents ???


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> A picture of her with my things.
> View attachment 4919639


Such a simple yet elegant bag—-the best kind.


----------



## tenKrat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


The edge dye is perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

bisbee said:


> My MIDI Calista.  Anthracite pebbled leather, tortilla lining.  Not exciting, but exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924202


Another simple, elegant Calista Midi! Anthracite is such a great neutral color. Looks like coal. My MIL ordered for her friend a Selene Midi with marine lining, which was gorgeous.


----------



## Kimbashop

bisbee said:


> My MIDI Calista.  Anthracite pebbled leather, tortilla lining.  Not exciting, but exactly what I wanted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4924202


Beautiful. I love anthracite/dark grey. It's very elegant.


----------



## bisbee

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful. I love anthracite/dark grey. It's very elegant.


I already had a Balenciaga in anthracite, but love the color, and they are very different bags!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Got my shipping notification for my Black Friday order. Now the wait begins! I really thought I’d miss the Christmas mail slowdown, but since the bag is shipping a few weeks earlier then expected lets see how long it takes to reach me.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> @carterazo, can you _please _tell me the total length of this bag (from top of shoulder strap to base), in this hanging position with contents ???


Here you go:


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Here you go:


Thank you so much, @carterazo 

Your Midi looks like 18.5 inches /47cm in "hanging length", with a strap drop approx 10 inches / 25cm

My Calista measures 24 inches / 61cm in the same position, with a  "door knob strap drop" of 12.5 inches / 31cm

A great thing about Calista is that it can be folded in any direction .
After folding my Calista down to your Midi length, I can see that Midi is a lot smaller than the full size and probably too small for me... 

I think you have saved me quite a bit of money, @carterazo


----------



## afroken

I received my Calista midi in gentian blue fiore today. Shipping time was a little less than 2 weeks via USPS, much faster than I had expected. The parcel was extremely well packaged, as many reviews had mentioned before. Took me a good 10 minutes to finally go through the layers of tape, cardboard and tissue paper to get to my bag lol.

The quality is great, I can see how much work Marco and his team has put into the details. Leather smells amazing! The leather is thick and supple, but not necessarily drapey, so I probably wouldn’t choose this for Hera (although it may soften more with use). Super, super comfortable to wear - Marco knows his bags.

Two things I wanted to mention:
1. The gentian blue was less saturated than the swatch photo, more muted. Had I known this I may have chosen a different colour instead. I think the colour in real life is similar to the swatch photo of bluette Verona.
2. The magnet closure is a bit more visible than I would have preferred. If I were to order another Calista midi, I would’ve opted for the invisible magnetic closure on the Little Minerva instead.

I don’t know what my camera is picking up on, but the photo shows the colour more vibrant than it actually is.




Can’t wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. This is with all my stuff inside.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think I cracked the code on shoulder carrying Astra satchel....


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @carterazo
> 
> Your Midi looks like 18.5 inches /47cm in "hanging length", with a strap drop approx 10 inches / 25cm
> 
> My Calista measures 24 inches / 61cm in the same position, with a  "door knob strap drop" of 12.5 inches / 31cm
> 
> A great thing about Calista is that it can be folded in any direction .
> After folding my Calista down to your Midi length, I can see that Midi is a lot smaller than the full size and probably too small for me...
> 
> I think you have saved me quite a bit of money, @carterazo



My pleasure!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> I received my Calista midi in gentian blue fiore today. Shipping time was a little less than 2 weeks via USPS, much faster than I had expected. The parcel was extremely well packaged, as many reviews had mentioned before. Took me a good 10 minutes to finally go through the layers of tape, cardboard and tissue paper to get to my bag lol.
> 
> The quality is great, I can see how much work Marco and his team has put into the details. Leather smells amazing! The leather is thick and supple, but not necessarily drapey, so I probably wouldn’t choose this for Hera (although it may soften more with use). Super, super comfortable to wear - Marco knows his bags.
> 
> Two things I wanted to mention:
> 1. The gentian blue was less saturated than the swatch photo, more muted. Had I known this I may have chosen a different colour instead. I think the colour in real life is similar to the swatch photo of bluette Verona.
> 2. The magnet closure is a bit more visible than I would have preferred. If I were to order another Calista midi, I would’ve opted for the invisible magnetic closure on the Little Minerva instead.
> 
> I don’t know what my camera is picking up on, but the photo shows the colour more vibrant than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4926375
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. This is with all my stuff inside.



Wow, you got it really fast considering the season!  I have had a box shipped before Thanksgiving that arrived in early January. With color, it is soooo hard to get it exactly right when you can't see it irl. Marco will gladly include a couple small swatches in your box if you ask. Congrats and enjoy. I hope she feels great on your shoulder.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think I cracked the code on shoulder carrying Astra satchel....


YES! Great idea. I am not keen on the strap it came with but I LOVE the chain idea. It looks great with the gold hardware on your bag. In an interesting way, it adds a third "color" as well: dark blue, light blue, and yellow/gold.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I received my Calista midi in gentian blue fiore today. Shipping time was a little less than 2 weeks via USPS, much faster than I had expected. The parcel was extremely well packaged, as many reviews had mentioned before. Took me a good 10 minutes to finally go through the layers of tape, cardboard and tissue paper to get to my bag lol.
> 
> The quality is great, I can see how much work Marco and his team has put into the details. Leather smells amazing! The leather is thick and supple, but not necessarily drapey, so I probably wouldn’t choose this for Hera (although it may soften more with use). Super, super comfortable to wear - Marco knows his bags.
> 
> Two things I wanted to mention:
> 1. The gentian blue was less saturated than the swatch photo, more muted. Had I known this I may have chosen a different colour instead. I think the colour in real life is similar to the swatch photo of bluette Verona.
> 2. The magnet closure is a bit more visible than I would have preferred. If I were to order another Calista midi, I would’ve opted for the invisible magnetic closure on the Little Minerva instead.
> 
> I don’t know what my camera is picking up on, but the photo shows the colour more vibrant than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4926375
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. This is with all my stuff inside.


Very pretty -- and thanks for the tip about the color. I have been eyeing this color for a while because I love a good royal blue, It looks wonderful on the bag.


----------



## afroken

Owners of Hera Midi: can you let me know what’s the width of the shoulder strap? Thank you!

As well, having never owned a Verona bag before (I do have one in the way though ), can Verona owners let me know if you think this type of leather is drapey enough for Hera?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> Owners of Hera Midi: can you let me know what’s the width of the shoulder strap? Thank you!
> 
> As well, having never owned a Verona bag before (I do have one in the way though ), can Verona owners let me know if you think this type of leather is drapey enough for Hera?


 I have a full size Hera on the way in Verona. It will be my second Verona shoulder bag(Calista was my first). While I don’t think Verona is a particularly drapey leather, it does slouch nicely. For me, Hera in Verona is absolute perfection.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so excited, I tried a second hand Juliet (as a luxe travel duffel) & loved it, and now I have such a Juliet midi coming to try to see if it could be a good daily purse for me, and a chocolate Verona selene midi as well! All for between $100-200 each which is such a steal for Marco's beautiful creations. I feel less bad if I miss the Verona sale. 

Although.....I keep wondering how great a less structured Astra satchel with chain&leather hobo strap attached to the sides  (with a midi Minerva strap drop) in mud Verona would be!!  maybe even without the top handle. I love a (less stiff) flap bag I can wear on my shoulder even more than my lovely Astra satchel that is by far the stiffest bag (super firm structure plus vachetta!) I own. It is as stiff as a metal lunch box for sure which is a bit less comfy to wear, since I don't hand carry much (little kids and puppies in tow). I do think it's beautiful with the gold chain strap but I worry about a bag that hard and stiff knocking into the head/face  of my 5 year old or my dogs inadvertently when we inevitably bump and collide in tight quarters.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I also kind of want a velvet Verona bag... First world problems!


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I also kind of want a velvet Verona bag... First world problems!


Pretty sure Marco still has some velvet verona left - you can ask him!


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco in the last couple of days what velvet verona he had available and he said some purple, one skin of Independence Blue and some Nude. I thought I might get another velvet verona bag for an Astra.


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> Owners of Hera Midi: can you let me know what’s the width of the shoulder strap? Thank you!
> 
> As well, having never owned a Verona bag before (I do have one in the way though ), can Verona owners let me know if you think this type of leather is drapey enough for Hera?





Devyn Danielle said:


> I have a full size Hera on the way in Verona. It will be my second Verona shoulder bag(Calista was my first). While I don’t think Verona is a particularly drapey leather, it does slouch nicely. For me, Hera in Verona is absolute perfection.


I have a midi Hera and attempted to take pictures showing the strap width.  As you can see, the strap is not of uniform width - it’s thinner in the middle (a little less than 1.5 inches) and a little wider at either end. 

As for whether Verona is drapey, I agree with @Devyn Danielle. The leather does slouch. I have a full sized Theia in Verona and took pictures of it with stuffing and without  to illustrate this.. the leather is thick and smooshy, but without any contents, the bag does kind of collapse. I love it though!

Congrats on your Calista midi/ first MM bag; I love the style and color!!


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> I have a midi Hera and attempted to take pictures showing the strap width.  As you can see, the strap is not of uniform width - it’s thinner in the middle (a little less than 1.5 inches) and a little wider at either end.
> 
> As for whether Verona is drapey, I agree with @Devyn Danielle. The leather does slouch. I have a full sized Theia in Verona and took pictures of it with stuffing and without  to illustrate this.. the leather is thick and smooshy, but without any contents, the bag does kind of collapse. I love it though!
> 
> Congrats on your Calista midi/ first MM bag; I love the style and color!!


Thank you so much for all the extremely helpful info! Really appreciate this! You just convinced me  I think my next order is going to be a Hera Midi in Verona. Now I just gotta decide on the colour. Your bags are beautiful! Love that yummy slouch of your theia


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I know


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

(Meaning I knew there was velvet Verona left) 
I can't decide what to buy!


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> Thank you so much for all the extremely helpful info! Really appreciate this! You just convinced me  I think my next order is going to be a Hera Midi in Verona. Now I just gotta decide on the colour. Your bags are beautiful! Love that yummy slouch of your theia


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I also kind of want a velvet Verona bag... First world problems!


The velvet Verona is amazing. I really love it. Not trying to enable.


----------



## Ludmilla

smile10281 said:


> I have a midi Hera and attempted to take pictures showing the strap width.  As you can see, the strap is not of uniform width - it’s thinner in the middle (a little less than 1.5 inches) and a little wider at either end.
> 
> As for whether Verona is drapey, I agree with @Devyn Danielle. The leather does slouch. I have a full sized Theia in Verona and took pictures of it with stuffing and without  to illustrate this.. the leather is thick and smooshy, but without any contents, the bag does kind of collapse. I love it though!
> 
> Congrats on your Calista midi/ first MM bag; I love the style and color!!


I like your Theia! This is mud, isn‘t it?


----------



## smile10281

Ludmilla said:


> I like your Theia! This is mud, isn‘t it?


Thanks! It’s actually sandstone .


----------



## southernbelle43

Folks if you wonder how a Massacessi bag holds up...  DD came home for Christmas and used the Minerva that she conned me out of. At the airport I told her I would carry it for her and it almost toppled me off my feet.  I just had to post photos of what was in it.  And by the way I weighed it and it was right at 9 pounds!  Not a mark on it.  Looks like new and it was preowned before I bought it. So use those bags ladies. They can take it. She threw out the clear water bottle, so I used one of mine to show you what was in the bag. Oh and I just noticed that head phones were in there too, but she took them out when she got home.  Good grief Charlie Brown. I am still laughing.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Folks if you wonder how a Massacessi bag holds up...  DD came home for Christmas and used the Minerva that she conned me out of. At the airport I told her I would carry it for her and it almost toppled me off my feet.  I just had to post photos of what was in it.  And by the way I weighed it and it was right at 9 pounds!  Not a mark on it.  Looks like new and it was preowned before I bought it. So use those bags ladies. They can take it. She threw out the clear water bottle, so I used one of mine to show you what was in the bag. Oh and I just noticed that head phones were in there too, but she took them out when she got home.  Good grief Charlie Brown. I am still laughing.
> View attachment 4929072
> View attachment 4929073
> View attachment 4929074


That definitely gives new meaning to carrying everything but the kitchen sink!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

@southernbelle43 What leather is that?  Such a pretty color.  Is it a mettalic?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @southernbelle43 What leather is that?  Such a pretty color.  Is it a mettalic?


It is one of the metallics.  I cannot remember the color name because I bought it from someone. And I cannot look it up.  It is a beautfiul metallic and I am shocked at how there is no edge wear or anything. Needless to say my entertainer daughter traveling all over the world (well before the pandemic) does not have time to baby a bag. It either makes it or it doesn't. lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> That definitely gives new meaning to carrying everything but the kitchen sink!!!


You nailed it.  You should try to pick up one of her suitcases when she is on the road with all of the music, microphones and costumes in it. She always have to pay for over 50 pounds at the airport.  It is good thing she is strong.


----------



## lulu212121

southernbelle43 said:


> Folks if you wonder how a Massacessi bag holds up...  DD came home for Christmas and used the Minerva that she conned me out of. At the airport I told her I would carry it for her and it almost toppled me off my feet.  I just had to post photos of what was in it.  And by the way I weighed it and it was right at 9 pounds!  Not a mark on it.  Looks like new and it was preowned before I bought it. So use those bags ladies. They can take it. She threw out the clear water bottle, so I used one of mine to show you what was in the bag. Oh and I just noticed that head phones were in there too, but she took them out when she got home.  Good grief Charlie Brown. I am still laughing.
> View attachment 4929072
> View attachment 4929073
> View attachment 4929074


I agree! His bags hold up very well! I have a Penelope with a cross body strap in Port Merinos that I have carried since September 2019 and it does not have any wear at all! I was inspecting it about a month ago looking for corner wear and seeing if I should condition it. Nothing! I have worn the gunmetal off the zipper teeth, but everything else looks the the same as the day I received it! I did not change out purses this year. I just didn't feel like it with Covid. All of my bags from him look great, but I have never made a purse work as hard as my Penelope. She has been tossed, wiped, sterilized , rained on, set on the floor of my car (a lot ), and a drink or 2 spilled. The strap shows no wear, too!


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> It is one of the metallics.  I cannot remember the color name because I bought it from someone. And I cannot look it up.  It is a beautfiul metallic and I am shocked at how there is no edge wear or anything. Needless to say my entertainer daughter traveling all over the world (well before the pandemic) does not have time to baby a bag. It either makes it or it doesn't. lol.


Is it the deep blue Africa? It’s a little hard to tell, but it looks like a blue metallic in a larger pebbled leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Is it the deep blue Africa? It’s a little hard to tell, but it looks like a blue metallic in a larger pebbled leather.


No it is a very smooth leather.


----------



## Kylacove

It looks like teal metallic to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> It looks like teal metallic to me.


I hate that I cannot remember, but I think you are correct.


----------



## Ludmilla

smile10281 said:


> Thanks! It’s actually sandstone .


Thank you!


southernbelle43 said:


> Folks if you wonder how a Massacessi bag holds up...  DD came home for Christmas and used the Minerva that she conned me out of. At the airport I told her I would carry it for her and it almost toppled me off my feet.  I just had to post photos of what was in it.  And by the way I weighed it and it was right at 9 pounds!  Not a mark on it.  Looks like new and it was preowned before I bought it. So use those bags ladies. They can take it. She threw out the clear water bottle, so I used one of mine to show you what was in the bag. Oh and I just noticed that head phones were in there too, but she took them out when she got home.  Good grief Charlie Brown. I am still laughing.
> View attachment 4929072
> View attachment 4929073
> View attachment 4929074


This is a new kind of Tardis. And it is even blue!


----------



## jblended

Ludmilla said:


> This is a new kind of Tardis. And it is even blue!


This right here may be my favourite post of all time!  So accurate!
Spoken as someone who is currently using a Tardis keychain


----------



## southernbelle43

OK what the heck is a Tardis?


----------



## bisbee

southernbelle43 said:


> OK what the heck is a Tardis?


Is it from Dr. Who?

I actually only know that from watching The Big Bang Theory...I’ve never watched Dr. Who!


----------



## jblended

southernbelle43 said:


> OK what the heck is a Tardis?





bisbee said:


> Is it from Dr. Who?


Yes it is a Doctor Who reference.
It's his time machine (blue police telephone box) and it is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside, hence the brilliant reference here by @Ludmilla!
Your DD managed to put so much in the (blue) bag, showing that is much bigger on the inside than it appears to be on the outside. 

Internet image of Tardis attached.


----------



## Ludmilla

jblended said:


> This right here may be my favourite post of all time!  So accurate!
> Spoken as someone who is currently using a Tardis keychain


Hehe. I am happy to make you laugh. ! And thanks for posting a pic of the Tardis.


----------



## southernbelle43

jblended said:


> Yes it is a Doctor Who reference.
> It's his time machine (blue police telephone box) and it is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside, hence the brilliant reference here by @Ludmilla!
> Your DD managed to put so much in the (blue) bag, showing that is much bigger on the inside than it appears to be on the outside.
> 
> Internet image of Tardis attached.
> 
> View attachment 4929648


Well clearly my education is seriously lacking.  Thank you for the info, lol.


----------



## Fancyfree

News for all who have been dreaming of a bag in the long gone Chocolate Verona:

Marco sent me a sample of the Brown Verona.
Apart from the very dark patches in Chocolate, the sample of Brown Verona leather that Marco sent me looks _identical_ to the _*photos*_ of Chocolate Verona bags posted on purseblog. An absolutely gorgeous brown,- rich, deep, warm. I guess it is dyed, like all the other Verona leathers, but it actually looks like a natural leather colour.

Before sending me the sample, Marco sent me photos. But he concluded it was virtually impossible to catch the colour correctly on a photo. And the photos do not resemble the sample I received.

So I guess Chocolate Verona may be different from Brown in real life, but Brown looks like the _photos _of Chocolate Verona bags on my computer screen.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> News for all who have been dreaming of a bag in the long gone Chocolate Verona:
> 
> Marco sent me a sample of the Brown Verona.
> Apart from the very dark patches in Chocolate, the sample of Brown Verona leather that Marco sent me looks _identical_ to the _*photos*_ of Chocolate Verona bags posted on purseblog. An absolutely gorgeous brown,- rich, deep, warm. I guess it is dyed, like all the other Verona leathers, but it actually looks like a natural leather colour.
> 
> Before sending me the sample, Marco sent me photos. But he concluded it was virtually impossible to catch the colour correctly on a photo. And the photos do not resemble the sample I received.
> 
> So I guess Chocolate Verona may be different from Brown in real life, but Brown looks like the _photos _of Chocolate Verona bags on my computer screen.


Would you mind posting the photos he sent?


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Would you mind posting the photos he sent?


I'm affraid I've only kept an edited version, where I compare the same snip of leather as shown on his website with photo he sent:




The true colour is somewhere in between but more golden. No pink hue.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

They're both lovely. I can't wait to get my second hand chocolate Verona midi selene. I'm sitting out the Verona sale because right now I'm finding previously hard to afford premier designer bags on the second hand market for half of a MM custom order. So it's a buyers market right now for second hand and I'm going to take advantage. But....when a promotion comes up I've decided on nut nappa soft Astra....with beige lambskin lining.....??!
Tell me about the lambskin lining!! Never tried.


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> They're both lovely. I can't wait to get my second hand chocolate Verona midi selene. I'm sitting out the Verona sale because right now I'm finding previously hard to afford premier designer bags on the second hand market for half of a MM custom order. So it's a buyers market right now for second hand and I'm going to take advantage. But....when a promotion comes up I've decided on nut nappa soft Astra....with beige lambskin lining.....??!
> Tell me about the lambskin lining!! Never tried.


I have a saturn wallet that is lined in black lambskin. Very luxurious!


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> I'm affraid I've only kept an edited version, where I compare the same snip of leather as shown on his website with photo he sent:
> View attachment 4931204
> 
> 
> 
> The true colour is somewhere in between but more golden. No pink hue.


Thanks for the photo! You're right - the photo he sent looks better than what is on the website. 

Does anyone here have a brown verona bag that they can share photos of?


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> I received my Calista midi in gentian blue fiore today. Shipping time was a little less than 2 weeks via USPS, much faster than I had expected. The parcel was extremely well packaged, as many reviews had mentioned before. Took me a good 10 minutes to finally go through the layers of tape, cardboard and tissue paper to get to my bag lol.
> 
> The quality is great, I can see how much work Marco and his team has put into the details. Leather smells amazing! The leather is thick and supple, but not necessarily drapey, so I probably wouldn’t choose this for Hera (although it may soften more with use). Super, super comfortable to wear - Marco knows his bags.
> 
> Two things I wanted to mention:
> 1. The gentian blue was less saturated than the swatch photo, more muted. Had I known this I may have chosen a different colour instead. I think the colour in real life is similar to the swatch photo of bluette Verona.
> 2. The magnet closure is a bit more visible than I would have preferred. If I were to order another Calista midi, I would’ve opted for the invisible magnetic closure on the Little Minerva instead.
> 
> I don’t know what my camera is picking up on, but the photo shows the colour more vibrant than it actually is.
> 
> View attachment 4926375
> 
> 
> Can’t wait to take her out on her maiden voyage. This is with all my stuff inside.


Update on this: I’ve read in this thread somewhere that a few ladies were initially not 100% wowed by their MM bags when they first received them, but grew to love them and appreciate them. I wholeheartedly agree with this sentiment, a week after receiving this Calista midi. I had mentioned in my review earlier that the colour is not as bright as MM’s photo online, and that is true, but having worn her a few times I realized that I actually prefer this slightly more muted blue. It’s more versatile, suitable for more occasions, while still retaining that pop factor. Fiore is not flowy or drapey, but it has the exact right amount of slouch for this style. And did I mention how comfortable this bag is? She’s a delight


----------



## djfmn

FYI I just saw a post on Massaccasi FB page. This is a gorgeous vachetta leather. I have a sauro tan bag and it is a gorgeous leather.

*After more than 2 years sauro tan Vacchetta is temporarily in stock at MM workshop.
Very limited availability, just 6 skins.
Book yours writing to: **orders@marcomassaccesi.it*


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My eBay discovery! Midi Juliet! I love it!!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Okay now I have a list of 3 bags I want to custom order but none in Verona, so I'm just waiting for a sale... Do you guys feel a Christmas or new year sale is on the horizon?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Got my Wine Fiore Diva! Dark blue lining with light gold hardware. The photo makes it look pinker/orangier than it is. It is a very nice wine color. Also a pic of my little Penny bonus!


----------



## afroken

BittyMonkey said:


> Got my Wine Fiore Diva! Dark blue lining with light gold hardware. The photo makes it look pinker/orangier than it is. It is a very nice wine color. Also a pic of my little Penny bonus!
> View attachment 4933644
> View attachment 4933645
> View attachment 4933646


This is stunning! I love it   Diva is quickly becoming one of my favourite MM styles, I’m loving all the photos I see here. How’s the weight of the Diva? What’s the leather for your Little Penny?


----------



## BittyMonkey

afroken said:


> This is stunning! I love it   Diva is quickly becoming one of my favourite MM styles, I’m loving all the photos I see here. How’s the weight of the Diva? What’s the leather for your Little Penny?


It's very light. It feels barely there. The Penelope is light Celeste metallic.

I love the tassels. I know that's not everyone's thing but I feel like it adds a boho interest to it. I had been eyeballing it for a while and finally pulled the trigger with the Penny promo.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm SO waiting for a sale...Soft Astra (chain/leather 13" drop hobo strap) satchel without top handle in nut /dark taupe nappa, beige lambskin lining and dark gunmetal hardware.... 
That's what I hope Santa brings. A sale!


----------



## afroken

BittyMonkey said:


> It's very light. It feels barely there. The Penelope is light Celeste metallic.
> 
> I love the tassels. I know that's not everyone's thing but I feel like it adds a boho interest to it. I had been eyeballing it for a while and finally pulled the trigger with the Penny promo.


Thank you! Can you please measure the width of the shoulder strap for the Diva? I’m seriously considering one, but not sure if I should add an extra Minerva strap if the original strap is too thin.


----------



## BittyMonkey

afroken said:


> Thank you! Can you please measure the width of the shoulder strap for the Diva? I’m seriously considering one, but not sure if I should add an extra Minerva strap if the original strap is too thin.


Both the shoulder and crossbody strap that is also included are .75 inches/1.5 cm.


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm SO waiting for a sale...Soft Astra (chain/leather 13" drop hobo strap) satchel without top handle in nut /dark taupe nappa, beige lambskin lining and dark gunmetal hardware....
> That's what I hope Santa brings. A sale!


@SouthernPurseGal You got you Santa wish there is a sale. On a special new limited production leather called Stardust. I just got his newsletter. The leather is beyond gorgeous.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> @SouthernPurseGal You got you Santa wish there is a sale. On a special new limited production leather called Stardust. I just got his newsletter. The leather is beyond gorgeous.


I need to see more of that Pink Stardust!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I need to see more of that Pink Stardust!


Send Marco an email and ask if he has a sample piece that he can take a photo of. I am a sucker for metallic leathers and this one he said is a very delicate sparkle which sounds amazing. I said no more bags this year but I am definitely getting a Stardust bag. This leather is gorgeous.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Stardust!


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Send Marco an email and ask if he has a sample piece that he can take a photo of. I am a sucker for metallic leathers and this one he said is a very delicate sparkle which sounds amazing. I said no more bags this year but I am definitely getting a Stardust bag. This leather is gorgeous.


He said he will post more pictures tomorrow. I love metallics and pink so I think I'm also going to get a bag even though I'm not supposed to!


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> @SouthernPurseGal You got you Santa wish there is a sale. On a special new limited production leather called Stardust. I just got his newsletter. The leather is beyond gorgeous.


Oh my goodness, stardust is one gorgeous leather! Thinking of a Little Muse, which was on my wishlist but haven’t had a chance to buy yet. Marco knows how to bust my holiday funds


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> He said he will post more pictures tomorrow. I love metallics and pink so I think I'm also going to get a bag even though I'm not supposed to!


Join me I am not supposed to get another bag but this Stardust is so unique and the sparkle is delicate and sophisticated so I am caving and getting one as well.


----------



## piosavsfan

I asked Marco if Stardust still feels soft to the touch since it has this glitter effect. This is what he said: 

_Absolutely yes!
Other than being extremely light and soft Stardust surface has a slightly velvety and warm effect. To me Stardust surface is stunning!_


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Only 10 days to the east coast. I thought it would take at least two weeks with all the packages being mailed out this time of year.

Garnet Red Hera with Theia strap modified to same strap drop as Hera strap. Sitting on top is my free Little Penelope in Deep Red Fiore. I took the opportunity to get a Theia strap for my other Hera that’s in dark blue nappa. Marco still had the remnants of leather he used for that bag, so it’s a perfect color match.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Only 10 days to the east coast. I thought it would take at least two weeks with all the packages being mailed out this time of year.
> 
> Garnet Red Hera with Theia strap modified to same strap drop as Hera strap. Sitting on top is my free Little Penelope in Deep Red Fiore. I took the opportunity to get a Theia strap for my other Hera that’s in dark blue nappa. Marco still had the remnants of leather he used for that bag, so it’s a perfect color match.
> 
> View attachment 4933754


This is gorgeous I love the deep rich color. I love red bags this one is stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous I love the deep rich color. I love red bags this one is stunning. Enjoy.


Thanks. I was so bummed I missed out on the bordeaux Verona, but I‘m very happy with this shade of red, and surprised deep red Fiore is so close in color. I was wavering between the garnet and the Amaranto pebbled, which I’ve admired  for awhile. The garnet red seems to be a shade darker than the Amaranto swatch I have, so I’m glad I chose since it’s not as heavy as pebbled.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thanks. I was so bummed I missed out on the bordeaux Verona, but I‘m very happy with this shade of red, and surprised deep red Fiore is so close in color. I was wavering between the garnet and the Amaranto pebbled, which I’ve admired  for awhile. The garnet red seems to be a shade darker than the Amaranto swatch I have, so I’m glad I chose since it’s not as heavy as pebbled.


I have the Bordeaux Verona midi Modena to replace the Amaranto pebble midi Selene I gave to my sons girlfriend. The pebbled is a little heavy but it was ok in the midi Selene. I am waiting for my deep red Fiore midi Calista and I was hoping it is a nice deep dark red as that is my favorite color red. Seeing your Little Penny in deep red Fiore I know that my midi Calista is the shade of red I like.


----------



## smile10281

Devyn Danielle said:


> Only 10 days to the east coast. I thought it would take at least two weeks with all the packages being mailed out this time of year.
> 
> Garnet Red Hera with Theia strap modified to same strap drop as Hera strap. Sitting on top is my free Little Penelope in Deep Red Fiore. I took the opportunity to get a Theia strap for my other Hera that’s in dark blue nappa. Marco still had the remnants of leather he used for that bag, so it’s a perfect color match.
> 
> View attachment 4933754


What a gorgeous bag!! I love that you chose a modified Theia strap. Do you know how much shorter or longer it is compared to a regular Theia strap? Also, if you put your modified Theia strap in the longer position, would you be able to wear your Hera crossbody?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

smile10281 said:


> What a gorgeous bag!! I love that you chose a modified Theia strap. Do you know how much shorter or longer it is compared to a regular Theia strap? Also, if you put your modified Theia strap in the longer position, would you be able to wear your Hera crossbody?



The Theia strap drop is 10.6 I believe, so I shortened it to the Hera strap drop which is 9.45. And I completely forgot the Theia strap converts. I just tried it and, worn messenger, the top of the bag hits me at at my waist. I think I prefer the look of the Theia strap worn messenger over the standard messenger strap Hera comes with.


----------



## smile10281

Devyn Danielle said:


> The Theia strap drop is 10.6 I believe, so I shortened it to the Hera strap drop which is 9.45. And I completely forgot the Theia strap converts. I just tried it and, worn messenger, the top of the bag hits me at at my waist. I think I prefer the look of the Theia strap worn messenger over the standard messenger strap Hera comes with.


Thanks so much for that info! It’s also nice that you don’t have to carry a separate messenger strap since the Theia strap converts easily! So clever.


----------



## Summer_J

Hi,

I have only been admiring MM bags but never ordered from Marco before. Have only recently bought a Flora on BST. 

Have always been admiring the Sabrina cos it looks so chic and dressy. But seems like it is not a popular style. Is there any reason for that? For those who have it, how do you like it?

Do you think Stardust will be nicer on midi Sabrina or midi  Calista as an everyday bag? Btw, I don't carry alot. 

Also, is it too wide when carried crossbody?

TIA


----------



## jblended

Coastal jewel said:


> Stardust!


I cannot wait to see people's reveals of bags in this leather!


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only been admiring MM bags but never ordered from Marco before. Have only recently bought a Flora on BST.
> 
> Have always been admiring the Sabrina cos it looks so chic and dressy. But seems like it is not a popular style. Is there any reason for that? For those who have it, how do you like it?
> 
> Do you think Stardust will be nicer on midi Sabrina or midi  Calista as an everyday bag? Btw, I don't carry alot.
> 
> Also, is it too wide when carried crossbody?
> 
> TIA


I have both the midi Sabrina (that I purchased on BST) and a midi Calista, and I think stardust would look better on the Sabrina. In my opinion, Calista needs to be a bit more on the slouchy side, and I’m not sure if Stardust is slouchy enough (though you can ask Marco, and ladies here can chime in). I love my midi Sabrina, it has a lot of character and looks so elegant when worn by the chain or as a clutch, but the midi Calista definitely fits more!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only been admiring MM bags but never ordered from Marco before. Have only recently bought a Flora on BST.
> 
> Have always been admiring the Sabrina cos it looks so chic and dressy. But seems like it is not a popular style. Is there any reason for that? For those who have it, how do you like it?
> 
> Do you think Stardust will be nicer on midi Sabrina or midi  Calista as an everyday bag? Btw, I don't carry alot.
> 
> Also, is it too wide when carried crossbody?
> 
> TIA



I love Sabrina. I have a midi in black nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. I typically use it for date nights with hubby. I would like another, but just haven’t gotten around to it. As an everyday bag, I’d definitely go with Calista, but I think stardust would look better in Sabrina. Midi Sabrina doesn’t hold much without looking stuffed due to it’s design. Though I’ve never carried it crossbody,  I can’t imagine it  looking too wide when worn crossbody. It’s a nice medium sized bag.


----------



## afroken

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love Sabrina. I have a midi in black nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. I typically use it for date nights with hubby. I would like another, but just haven’t gotten around to it. As an everyday bag, I’d definitely go with Calista, but I think stardust would look better in Sabrina. Midi Sabrina doesn’t hold much without looking stuffed due to it’s design. I’ve never carried Sabrina crossbody. Sabrina is a nice medium sized bag. I can’t imagine it  looking too wide when worn crossbody.


I have the exact same combo of midi Sabrina as you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love Sabrina. I have a midi in black nappa with dark gunmetal hardware. I typically use it for date nights with hubby. I would like another, but just haven’t gotten around to it. As an everyday bag, I’d definitely go with Calista, but I think stardust would look better in Sabrina. Midi Sabrina doesn’t hold much without looking stuffed due to it’s design. Though I’ve never carried it crossbody,  I can’t imagine it  looking too wide when worn crossbody. It’s a nice medium sized bag.


Lol I just changed into my orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and am considering buying another one in the grey stardust leather.  It is a great bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> I have the exact same combo of midi Sabrina as you!


Awesome! It’s classy and edgy with the black on black combination.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Only 10 days to the east coast. I thought it would take at least two weeks with all the packages being mailed out this time of year.
> 
> Garnet Red Hera with Theia strap modified to same strap drop as Hera strap. Sitting on top is my free Little Penelope in Deep Red Fiore. I took the opportunity to get a Theia strap for my other Hera that’s in dark blue nappa. Marco still had the remnants of leather he used for that bag, so it’s a perfect color match.
> 
> View attachment 4933754


WOW!!! This is THE MOST BEAUTIFUL Hera I have ever seen .
Actually, I believe it is one of the most beautiful bags of ANY design or make that I have ever seen .

I own a lovely China Blue Pebbled Hera, with Theia strap. I've really loved my Hera, but .... It hardly looks as if it is the same design. Your photo shows that Hera needs the softer, thicker Verona to reach her full potential. 

Is the Garnet Red Verona as close in colour to Deep Red Fiore as the photo indicates? 

Congratulations with your divine bag


----------



## Summer_J

Hi MM lovers,

I have another question. This is a bag I bought from BST, leather is gorgeous and hardware is excellent quality..However, the glue seems to be coming apart. Pls see picture. 

Is it common? Should I find leather glue to glue it back or just leave it? Thanks.


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I just changed into my orange Tuscania Sabrina midi and am considering buying another one in the grey stardust leather.  It is a great bag.


If you don't mind, could you show a mod shot? Thank you!


----------



## Summer_J

afroken said:


> I have both the midi Sabrina (that I purchased on BST) and a midi Calista, and I think stardust would look better on the Sabrina. In my opinion, Calista needs to be a bit more on the slouchy side, and I’m not sure if Stardust is slouchy enough (though you can ask Marco, and ladies here can chime in). I love my midi Sabrina, it has a lot of character and looks so elegant when worn by the chain or as a clutch, but the midi Calista definitely fits more!


Thanks for the info. I had thought that both carry about the same as the dimension is about the same and both are flat bags.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> WOW!!! This is THE MOST BEAUTIFUL Hera I have ever seen .
> Actually, I believe it is one of the most beautiful bags of ANY design or make that I have ever seen .
> 
> I own a lovely China Blue Pebbled Hera, with Theia strap. I've really loved my Hera, but .... It hardly looks as if it is the same design. Your photo shows that Hera needs the softer, thicker Verona to reach her full potential.
> 
> Congratulations with your divine bag



Thank you!
I’ve dreamt of a Hera in Verona for quite a while now. Hera, in Verona, is absolute perfection for me. I’m so tempted to get one more while Verona is still available.  Did you share a picture of your China Blue Hera? I’d love to see it.


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> Thanks for the info. I had thought that both carry about the same as the dimension is about the same and both are flat bags.


I would say midi Calista is a hobo rather than a flat bag, there are a couple of photos in the previous pages of midi Calistas filled with stuff, and some lovely modshots too. Both Sabrina and Calista are wonderful, good luck deciding


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you!
> I’ve dreamt of a Hera in Verona for quite a while now. Hera, in Verona, is absolute perfection for me. I’m so tempted to get one more while Verona is still available.  Did you share a picture of your China Blue Hera? I’d love to see it.


Hi, Devyn Danielle 
Since I wrote my previous message, I've given my Pebbled Hera a pummeling and massage. Thinking that if I do that daily, maybe it will become soft enough to start resembling your Verona Hera...

I've never posted or taken a photo of my Hera. Or any other bags than my Minerva Midi. I've had a bad concience about not posting photos of my bags, especially as I love (and choice-wise depend on!) everyone else's photos. So I have now made a resolution: Between Christmas and the New Year I will photograph all my bags for the reference thread .

When Marco announced the end of Verona, I ordered a Garnet Red Calista, a Brown Calista and a Black Hera Midi (also with Theia strap. LOVE Theia strap). Your Hera is (not surprisingly), nudging me towards ordering a full sized Hera as well.  But the other available colours don't really appeal to me. Apart from Bluette, but that would put dear China Blue "out of business". And I suspect it would be rather silly of me to order a second bag in Brown or Garnet Red, especially as both these colours are unusual choices for me (I've always been a black/blue/purple/wine gal)


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> If you don't mind, could you show a mod shot? Thank you!


Tomorrow.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> Hi MM lovers,
> 
> I have another question. This is a bag I bought from BST, leather is gorgeous and hardware is excellent quality..However, the glue seems to be coming apart. Pls see picture.
> 
> Is it common? Should I find leather glue to glue it back or just leave it? Thanks.


Ask Marco what to use. I have never seen that happen!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Ask Marco what to use. I have never seen that happen!


Good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Tomorrow.


No problem! TIA.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Hi MM lovers,
> 
> I have another question. This is a bag I bought from BST, leather is gorgeous and hardware is excellent quality..However, the glue seems to be coming apart. Pls see picture.
> 
> Is it common? Should I find leather glue to glue it back or just leave it? Thanks.


Have you asked the former owner whether she had glued that area?
I ask because I, on _my_ bags, can't really see any area that appears to have been glued without being seamed...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Fancyfree Yes, garnet red Verona and deep red fiore are pretty much the same.


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> Have you asked the former owner whether she had glued that area?
> I ask because I, on _my_ bags, can't really see any area that appears to have been glued without being seamed...


I think it is seamed and glue. It is ok, just trying to find out is there anyway to prevent it from getting worse..it is fine as it is just the flap that is glued. Doesn't hurt the functionality of the bag. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> Only 10 days to the east coast. I thought it would take at least two weeks with all the packages being mailed out this time of year.
> 
> Garnet Red Hera with Theia strap modified to same strap drop as Hera strap. Sitting on top is my free Little Penelope in Deep Red Fiore. I took the opportunity to get a Theia strap for my other Hera that’s in dark blue nappa. Marco still had the remnants of leather he used for that bag, so it’s a perfect color match.
> 
> View attachment 4933754


This is really beautiful. I love the color. It perfectly suits the Hera.


----------



## Fancyfree

When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
	

		
			
		

		
	



on a long strap in right end of bag. 

I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.

Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )

My two conclusions:

Hardware items can be requested.
Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.

Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .

On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.

So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .

Please reply, both pros and cons


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934088
> 
> on a long strap in right end of bag.
> 
> I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.
> 
> Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )
> 
> My two conclusions:
> 
> Hardware items can be requested.
> Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
> When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.
> 
> Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
> Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .
> 
> On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.
> 
> So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .
> 
> Please reply, both pros and cons


To be honest, one of the reasons that I haven't gotten around to cuoio toscano, vacchetta, and even tuscania is because I wanted the hardware to be more rustic- and aged-looking. Brass would look good, but I too don't want Marco to suffer a financial loss due to having to place a bulk order. Thanks for bringing this up  looking forward to other input


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934088
> 
> on a long strap in right end of bag.
> 
> I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.
> 
> Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )
> 
> My two conclusions:
> 
> Hardware items can be requested.
> Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
> When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.
> 
> Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
> Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .
> 
> On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.
> 
> So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .
> 
> Please reply, both pros and cons


I would LOVE brass!!!! 
But I am not ordering a lot, so I am not sure if that would be enough to offer brass.


----------



## tuowei

Fancyfree said:


> When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934088
> 
> on a long strap in right end of bag.
> 
> I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.
> 
> Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )
> 
> My two conclusions:
> 
> Hardware items can be requested.
> Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
> When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.
> 
> Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
> Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .
> 
> On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.
> 
> So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .
> 
> Please reply, both pros and cons



I would definitely opt for solid brass hardware for those more rustic leathers. I don't see any downsides for the customer to have that option. Only I don't order often and don't want to financially disadvantage Marco.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I have both the midi Sabrina (that I purchased on BST) and a midi Calista, and I think stardust would look better on the Sabrina. In my opinion, Calista needs to be a bit more on the slouchy side, and I’m not sure if Stardust is slouchy enough (though you can ask Marco, and ladies here can chime in). I love my midi Sabrina, it has a lot of character and looks so elegant when worn by the chain or as a clutch, but the midi Calista definitely fits more!


@Summer_J  Midi Sabrina would be my choice for  the Stardust leather. I have both styles and the midi Sabrina is very versatile it is good for both day and evening. Whereas I feel midi Calista is for me a day bag. If you don't carry a lot midi Sabrina is a great style. You can wear it so many different ways. Midi Calista is my every day casual bag throw everything in and go slouchy shoulder bag. This is just my opinion but I would also ask Marco he has a very good idea of what style looks good in what leather.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Ask Marco what to use. I have never seen that happen!


Nor have I. I bought 4 phoebe's that I bought in January 2015 and have used them regularly for 5 years and they are still perfect. That is unusual ask Marco how to fix it.


----------



## Cleda

What exactly is brass hardware like? Is it gold tone with a matte brushed surface, or does it actually look textured and uneven in tone? Sabrina on the shop site stated that the chain is made from 'pure protected brass'. Zhoe chain portion of the strap is also stated to be brass but it just looks like the regular gunmetal hardware on the rest of my Zhoe.

I think a colourblocked Sabrina in either size will look amazing in the Stardust leather!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934088
> 
> on a long strap in right end of bag.
> 
> I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.
> 
> Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )
> 
> My two conclusions:
> 
> Hardware items can be requested.
> Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
> When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.
> 
> Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
> Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .
> 
> On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.
> 
> So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .
> 
> Please reply, both pros and cons


I was just thinking about this the other day. Brass would be a nice option.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> If you don't mind, could you show a mod shot? Thank you!


Here it is from the world's worst mod shot person.  I knotted the strap (got the idea from Proenza Schouler bags) because I hate cross body carry. But I do love this bag. I am 5'6" .  My weight is NOT publishable after nine months of Covid pigging out.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> What exactly is brass hardware like? Is it gold tone with a matte brushed surface, or does it actually look textured and uneven in tone? Sabrina on the shop site stated that the chain is made from 'pure protected brass'. Zhoe chain portion of the strap is also stated to be brass but it just looks like the regular gunmetal hardware on the rest of my Zhoe.
> 
> I think a colourblocked Sabrina in either size will look amazing in the Stardust leather!


The shiny hardware on handbags is _plated_ brass, i.e. brass covered with other metal alloys to look shiny and give the appearance of precious metals (silver, gold...). These shiny plated surfaces are always prone to scratching and wear. The cheaper the hardware, the poorer the quality, the more prone to scratching. Marco uses top-notch hardware.

Plain brass hardware has no metal plating on the surface so it is far less shiny. It can have a brushed or a completely smooth surface.







Uncovered brass does tarnish, which gives it a rustic, aged patina.




In fact, most brass hardware used for bags comes pre-tarnished from the factory.

On plain brass items where the designer does not want tarnishing, for instance some lamps or door bells, the brass is laquered to protect the surface from the air. Weirdly, most pre-tarnished hardware is also laquered! Probably to regulate the degree of tarnishing. It is a very fine, invisible but tough layer of laquer, and in my experience it causes no issues. As this laquer gradually wears away, the tarnishing will increase, adding to the vintage appearance.

Theoretically, one can polish off the tarnish. But on an exposed brass surface the tarnish will return. On handbags, the rub of the leather and our clothes will polish off some of the tarnish on prominant parts of the hardware.

Just like plated brass, plain brass does scratch.
Personally, I think scratches look fine on plain brass (just adds to the rustic, vintage look) but I am always a bit upset when I notice new scratches on my shiny, plated hardware...


----------



## djfmn

Summer_J said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have only been admiring MM bags but never ordered from Marco before. Have only recently bought a Flora on BST.
> 
> Have always been admiring the Sabrina cos it looks so chic and dressy. But seems like it is not a popular style. Is there any reason for that? For those who have it, how do you like it?
> 
> Do you think Stardust will be nicer on midi Sabrina or midi  Calista as an everyday bag? Btw, I don't carry alot.
> 
> Also, is it too wide when carried crossbody?
> 
> TIA


@Summer_J I was communicating with Marco about my choice of Stardust bag and I asked him about a midi Sabrina in this leather. I also asked for his preference between midi Sabrina and midi Calista for Stardust. His response was midi Sabrina and midi Calista would be fine in this leather and then he added by his preference in this leather is midi Sabrina.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> @Summer_J I was communicating with Marco about my choice of Stardust bag and I asked him about a midi Sabrina in this leather. I also asked for his preference between midi Sabrina and midi Calista for Stardust. His response was midi Sabrina and midi Calista would be fine in this leather and then he added by his preference in this leather is midi Sabrina.


Have you seen any additional pictures of the leather yet?


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware
> Please reply, both pros and cons



So obviously this is just my opinion and preference, but since some of the cheaper bags I've owned (both in price and quality) used brass hardware, I just equate brass to lower quality in my mind. I didn't like that the brass tarnished (I've seen the brass on the older Coach bags get tarnished to the point there was green gunk) and I also didn't like the noticeable scratches that seemed to be taking off the finish...However, maybe I'd like higher quality brass; it's possible! Currently, my favorite hardware is Marco's light gunmetal hardware. It's a muted silver (I do love silver too) and that's just my preference. For some reason I don't like gold in general so maybe that also contributes to my feeling about brass.

But, I do still own some items with brass hardware, so it doesn't mean that I'd never choose it...


----------



## TotinScience

A stupid question - is sale on stardust bags only or any leather?


----------



## smile10281

piosavsfan said:


> Have you seen any additional pictures of the leather yet?


I am wondering the same - I just checked the blog and Facebook and did not see any additional images.

On another note, I’m thinking about ordering an Iride or a mini Zhoe in the new leather. Does anyone here have both styles? I’d love to hear your perspective.


----------



## smile10281

Sorry, posted twice.


----------



## piosavsfan

TotinScience said:


> A stupid question - is sale on stardust bags only or any leather?


Only Stardust. I asked Marco because the way the blog post was phrased was a bit ambiguous.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Have you seen any additional pictures of the leather yet?


Marco said he would take some additional photos when he gets to the workshop tomorrow. What he did tell me about the pink when I asked him if it was similar to any of the other pink leathers he said no it was a completely different to anything other pink leather he has. He said it has a slight lilac undertone. He indicated due to the sparkle in Stardust they have unique undertones. The Blue Moon Stardust that I have selected Marco told me that it has a slight purple undertone which is very pretty.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Only Stardust. I asked Marco because the way the blog post was phrased was a bit ambiguous.


My understanding the promotion is only for the Stardust leather.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Marco said he would take some additional photos when he gets to the workshop tomorrow. What he did tell me about the pink when I asked him if it was similar to any of the other pink leathers he said no it was a completely different to anything other pink leather he has. He said it has a slight lilac undertone. He indicated due to the sparkle in Stardust they have unique undertones. The Blue Moon Stardust that I have selected Marco told me that it has a slight purple undertone which is very pretty.


That sounds lovely!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Re: too rigid (for my tastes) vachetta Astra satchel 

Funny enough i realized these gussets can expand but because vachetta is so very stuff it took 8 soup cans and gravity to get the gussets to relax. At the end of a few days like his I don't think my Astra will be too rigid anymore! And will fit more stuff! And the gusset that remains will be just enough structure to keep the bottom of the bag off the ground!
	

		
			
		

		
	




This makes me think in a softer leather maybe the gussets naturally as you place more and more items in.... So maybe this would be a great bag for those of you who love structure but prefer the super slouchy leather textures because this bag could be made in merinos or tuscania and never slouch.


----------



## djfmn

There is a photo on the MM website in the blog of a model with a Nut Stardust Clio that was added late this afternoon. For those who are interested in seeing what Nut Stardust is like it shows the leather nicely.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> There is a photo on the MM website in the blog of a model with a Nut Stardust Clio that was added late this afternoon. For those who are interested in seeing what Nut Stardust is like it shows the leather nicely.


Thanks for pointing this out! Wow, it’s beautiful... Nut wasn’t even on my radar! Can’t wait to see the other colors.


----------



## BittyMonkey

smile10281 said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! Wow, it’s beautiful... Nut wasn’t even on my radar! Can’t wait to see the other colors.


I really like the Nut. It’s shimmery but not blingy.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Mini rabbit hole...  I’m trying to decide if I should get one more Verona before it’s gone for good.  Little minerva .. but I want it to be smooshy.  Is Verona good for smooshy?


----------



## BittyMonkey

I am having a hard time visualizing Stardust in anything but the Clio for some reason. I don’t really want another Clio, even though it’s a great bag. I’m also not a tiny bag person. I think this might be overkill in something like Soulmate? I don’t know. I might just admire this one from afar.


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> The shiny hardware on handbags is _plated_ brass, i.e. brass covered with other metal alloys to look shiny and give the appearance of precious metals (silver, gold...). These shiny plated surfaces are always prone to scratching and wear. The cheaper the hardware, the poorer the quality, the more prone to scratching. Marco uses top-notch hardware.
> 
> Plain brass hardware has no metal plating on the surface so it is far less shiny. It can have a brushed or a completely smooth surface.
> View attachment 4934297
> View attachment 4934292
> View attachment 4934291
> View attachment 4934288
> 
> 
> 
> Uncovered brass does tarnish, which gives it a rustic, aged patina.
> 
> View attachment 4934327
> 
> 
> In fact, most brass hardware used for bags comes pre-tarnished from the factory.
> 
> On plain brass items where the designer does not want tarnishing, for instance some lamps or door bells, the brass is laquered to protect the surface from the air. Weirdly, most pre-tarnished hardware is also laquered! Probably to regulate the degree of tarnishing. It is a very fine, invisible but tough layer of laquer, and in my experience it causes no issues. As this laquer gradually wears away, the tarnishing will increase, adding to the vintage appearance.
> 
> Theoretically, one can polish off the tarnish. But on an exposed brass surface the tarnish will return. On handbags, the rub of the leather and our clothes will polish off some of the tarnish on prominant parts of the hardware.
> 
> Just like plated brass, plain brass does scratch.
> Personally, I think scratches look fine on plain brass (just adds to the rustic, vintage look) but I am always a bit upset when I notice new scratches on my shiny, plated hardware...



Thanks for the very detailed explanation. I equate weight with quality and I must say all of Marco's hardware feels very solid. I do get why the plain brass will look good in more rustic bag styles, but I generally shy away from rustic or rugged bags anyway. Plain brass is not for me, I like shiny hardware.


----------



## piosavsfan

BittyMonkey said:


> I am having a hard time visualizing Stardust in anything but the Clio for some reason. I don’t really want another Clio, even though it’s a great bag. I’m also not a tiny bag person. I think this might be overkill in something like Soulmate? I don’t know. I might just admire this one from afar.


I want a Hera in the Pink Stardust, but I want to see a bigger picture of the leather first. I like bright colors and sparkle so to me it doesn't seem like overkill .


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I ordered a soft Astra satchel in nut and dark taupe nappa and dark gunmetal hardware  with no top handle and 2-way strap like a Frye ella.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And an orange tuscania top-zip Angelica. And a matching wrap bracelet for that bag. And I'm totally excited even though it will be almost March by the time they are in my grubby little paws.

I do wish to encourage you lovely MM lovers to pass along the bags you are ready to let go of on the BST!


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I ordered a soft Astra satchel in nut and dark taupe nappa and dark gunmetal hardware  with no top handle and 2-way strap like a Frye ella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934686
> 
> 
> And an orange tuscania top-zip Angelica. And a matching wrap bracelet for that bag. And I'm totally excited even though it will be almost March by the time they are in my grubby little paws.
> 
> I do wish to encourage you lovely MM lovers to pass along the bags you are ready to let go of on the BST!


I can’t wait to see your new bags! Your river blue vacchetta Astra is my favourite kind of navy, hope it will soften up soon so you get to enjoy it more. I’m also new to the MM journey, and have greatly benefitted from both the informational reviews/recommendations on this thread, and the BST where I scored a few beauties looking for a new home. Can’t wait to see your chocolate verona Selene midi as well.


----------



## Cleda

I didn't quite like the Stardust when I first saw the blog entry, but somehow I find myself planning a Sabrina Midi in it. Initially I thought the shimmer look is too much for daily use, and I have no need for a formal/ evening bag. The more I look at it though, the more I feel like it is perfect for a Sabrina Midi. I have been wanting to get a Sabrina Midi but have not pulled the trigger because I cannot decide which leather to get it in.

So I'm leaning towards Green and Nut colourblocked Sabrina Midi now, with Sage Green lining. What do you all think of the hardware, should it be light gold or light gunmetal?


----------



## jblended

Cleda said:


> What do you all think of the hardware, should it be light gold or light gunmetal?


If you were just doing green I would have said the gunmetal, but with the inclusion of Nut, I have to choose the gold. Those warm, earthy tones go well with the light gold, IMO.


----------



## Cleda

Thanks @jblended! Marco agrees with the light gold choice as the best match too. I've bit the bullet and ordered this bag even though I have no where to bring this to. Covid vaccinations are coming along though, so hopefully lots of opportunity to use this new bag next year.

More info from Marco on Stardust if anyone is still on the fence: Stardust is probably the lightest leather ever, but no worries about bags slouching too much or not holding its shape well. Marco said when they work with very light leathers, they always add extra backing depending on style, so that each style will always keep its correct look.

That was in response to me asking if a Sabrina Midi will slouch too much that it turns into a hobo shape, since Stardust is supposed to be very light and soft.



Cleda said:


> Yes thanks for sharing! I saw this while researching the Sabrina style recently. These pictures were what made me wonder if I should change the strap attachment.
> 
> Below are the 2 main ways I will prefer to carry it. On the left, I noticed that the straps are not attached right at the end. That made me wonder if the double flap look on the right will cause one flap to push up against the straps on the 2 ends. Seems like it will indeed happen unless I change the strap attachment location.
> View attachment 4798373



I had discussed this earlier as well, and finally decided that I really like the current position of the chain strap attachment. So even though the sides of the top flap may lift a little, I don't mind it too much, especially with a very light leather like Stardust, which Marco said it will never be stiff to the point where the top flap is not able to lay down well.


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Here it is from the world's worst mod shot person.  I knotted the strap (got the idea from Proenza Schouler bags) because I hate cross body carry. But I do love this bag. I am 5'6" .  My weight is NOT publishable after nine months of Covid pigging out.
> View attachment 4934301


Thank you! You look perfectly fine and chic with the pop of colour and the black outfit!


----------



## Summer_J

piosavsfan said:


> Have you seen any additional pictures of the leather yet?


Actually no.


----------



## Summer_J

Thanks to all for the comments.

I tried to tell Marco my specs for the leather shoulder strap of Sabrina midi, i.e. to be able to carry crossbody and shoulder carry like what @southernbelle43 did with the knotted strap. But he got all confused and indicated the specs as shorten the strap by 10". Hmmm..how should I tell me about this modification?

Also, the chain strap seems rather long for a short person like me at 154cm. Do you think shorten it by 3 inches will still be fine? Thanks!!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Here it is from the world's worst mod shot person.  I knotted the strap (got the idea from Proenza Schouler bags) because I hate cross body carry. But I do love this bag. I am 5'6" .  My weight is NOT publishable after nine months of Covid pigging out.
> View attachment 4934301


I love how good it looks as a shoulder bag with leather strap on you!


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> Thanks to all for the comments.
> 
> I tried to tell Marco my specs for the leather shoulder strap of Sabrina midi, i.e. to be able to carry crossbody and shoulder carry like what @southernbelle43 did with the knotted strap. But he got all confused and indicated the specs as shorten the strap by 10". Hmmm..how should I tell me about this modification?
> 
> Also, the chain strap seems rather long for a short person like me at 154cm. Do you think shorten it by 3 inches will still be fine? Thanks!!



Do you own a bag that is similar in size as Sabrina Midi? I find it easiest to gauge how long I want the strap to be by holding a measuring tape between the 2 ends of a bag with similar width, and placing the bag against myself. I usually request for shortened straps on most of the MM bags I've ordered as I like my bags to lie close to my body. I am also not tall, at 159cm. For Sabrina Midi, I did not request for any change in the chain strap though, it seems fine when I measured a bag I already own of a similar size. I did request for the crossbody strap to be the same length as the chain strap since I generally do not wear bags crossbody style.


----------



## piosavsfan

Pic of the Pink Stardust for anyone interested.


----------



## afroken

Blue moon and green here!


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> Do you own a bag that is similar in size as Sabrina Midi? I find it easiest to gauge how long I want the strap to be by holding a measuring tape between the 2 ends of a bag with similar width, and placing the bag against myself. I usually request for shortened straps on most of the MM bags I've ordered as I like my bags to lie close to my body. I am also not tall, at 159cm. For Sabrina Midi, I did not request for any change in the chain strap though, it seems fine when I measured a bag I already own of a similar size. I did request for the crossbody strap to be the same length as the chain strap since I generally do not wear bags crossbody style.


Thanks for the suggestion! I'd like to have the option of shoulder bag and crossbody aka the 2020 Gucci Jackie. But i think it is too troublesome to ask for that customization which will have additional cost too.


----------



## Summer_J

duplicate post..deleted


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Stardust is really pretty. Id‘d be really tempted if black was offered as I’ve been waiting for the right leather to get an Iride for dressier occasions.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Summer_J said:


> Thanks to all for the comments.
> 
> I tried to tell Marco my specs for the leather shoulder strap of Sabrina midi, i.e. to be able to carry crossbody and shoulder carry like what @southernbelle43 did with the knotted strap. But he got all confused and indicated the specs as shorten the strap by 10". Hmmm..how should I tell me about this modification?
> 
> Also, the chain strap seems rather long for a short person like me at 154cm. Do you think shorten it by 3 inches will still be fine? Thanks!!


Just tell him how long you want the strap. I find that to be easiest. The chain strap for Sabrina midi is not long at all, only 30 in. I’m 5’2” and it’s not possible to wear crossbody, only shoulder carry. If you think about it, at 30 inches, if you fold it in half that’s less than 15 inches at  your front and 15 at the back because it has to go over your shoulder.  For me, it’s just an added design element as I still use as a clutch even with the chain attached. I have toyed with the idea of getting a chain with smaller links for shoulder carry.


----------



## anneclaire127

I haven't posted here for some time - I'm back as I'm considering a bag in Stardust.  Black is available, I believe, if you ask.  I was asking Marco about colors, and he says that he doesn't usually show black on his promo charts for his special leathers (I'm paraphrasing, probably badly!), but it sounds as though it's available if you email him.

Not to enable or anything!

Also, I asked him how delicate Stardust is, and he said that he doesn't consider Stardust to be more delicate than nappa.  I was considering Stardust vs. nappa for a Clio.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anneclaire127 said:


> I haven't posted here for some time - I'm back as I'm considering a bag in Stardust.  Black is available, I believe, if you ask.  I was asking Marco about colors, and he says that he doesn't usually show black on his promo charts for his special leathers (I'm paraphrasing, probably badly!), but it sounds as though it's available if you email him.
> 
> Not to enable or anything!
> 
> Also, I asked him how delicate Stardust is, and he said that he doesn't consider Stardust to be more delicate than nappa.  I was considering Stardust vs. nappa for a Clio.



Black is available?! Oh no.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Re: too rigid (for my tastes) vachetta Astra satchel
> 
> Funny enough i realized these gussets can expand but because vachetta is so very stuff it took 8 soup cans and gravity to get the gussets to relax. At the end of a few days like his I don't think my Astra will be too rigid anymore! And will fit more stuff! And the gusset that remains will be just enough structure to keep the bottom of the bag off the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934431
> 
> 
> This makes me think in a softer leather maybe the gussets naturally as you place more and more items in.... So maybe this would be a great bag for those of you who love structure but prefer the super slouchy leather textures because this bag could be made in merinos or tuscania and never slouch.


My vacchetta bags have softened well, but it takes time and use.


----------



## anneclaire127

I have an Iride and a mini Zhoe (actually... multiple mini Zhoes).  Both are beautiful - I find the mini Zhoe to be a great mini bag for everyday use.  My mini Zhoe in black cuoio Toscano has had a lot of use the past several months.  The leather is so beautiful and durable, and the look and the function suit my life really well, at least when I don't need to carry a lot.  I find the mini Zhoe to be multifunctional - it's an errand bag, a driving kids to practice bag, and a date night bag, particularly in a special leather.  The bag can have a different sort of feel depending on whether you have the thin leather strap with a few inches of chain, or a thin all-leather strap, or a wide strap.  

I can't wait to travel again and take a mini Zhoe.

I customize my mini Zhoes with a top zipper, and it makes it even more secure but cuts down on what I can carry.  The mini Zhoe closure is fully secure without the top zip, it's just something I tend to like. 

The Iride is bigger than I'd expected and gorgeous, but it's more of a special occasion bag for me.  If it were me, I'd go for a mini Zhoe, but that reflects my personal taste and how I'm using my bags these days.


----------



## anneclaire127

Oops, I've been away for so long I've forgotten how to quote!  The above post was for @smile10281 , who asked about mini Zhoe vs. Iride.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anneclaire127 said:


> I have an Iride and a mini Zhoe (actually... multiple mini Zhoes).  Both are beautiful - I find the mini Zhoe to be a great mini bag for everyday use.  My mini Zhoe in black cuoio Toscano has had a lot of use the past several months.  The leather is so beautiful and durable, and the look and the function suit my life really well, at least when I don't need to carry a lot.  I find the mini Zhoe to be multifunctional - it's an errand bag, a driving kids to practice bag, and a date night bag, particularly in a special leather.  The bag can have a different sort of feel depending on whether you have the thin leather strap with a few inches of chain, or a thin all-leather strap, or a wide strap.
> 
> I can't wait to travel again and take a mini Zhoe.
> 
> I customize my mini Zhoes with a top zipper, and it makes it even more secure but cuts down on what I can carry.  The mini Zhoe closure is fully secure without the top zip, it's just something I tend to like.
> 
> The Iride is bigger than I'd expected and gorgeous, but it's more of a special occasion bag for me.  If it were me, I'd go for a mini Zhoe, but that reflects my personal taste and how I'm using my bags these days.



That is exactly why I want the Iride, special occasions. What leather is your Iride made from?


----------



## anneclaire127

It's the teal Flor goat leather, a special from AW 2019.  I'm sure the Iride would look amazing in Stardust.


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> Mini rabbit hole...  I’m trying to decide if I should get one more Verona before it’s gone for good.  Little minerva .. but I want it to be smooshy.  Is Verona good for smooshy?


It slouches, but I am not sure what others consider smooshy. Here is my Verona bag that is about three years old.  Verona to me is chewy, earthy, robust.


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Thanks for pointing this out! Wow, it’s beautiful... Nut wasn’t even on my radar! Can’t wait to see the other colors.


I agree. It brings brown up to a whole new level!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> I didn't quite like the Stardust when I first saw the blog entry, but somehow I find myself planning a Sabrina Midi in it. Initially I thought the shimmer look is too much for daily use, and I have no need for a formal/ evening bag. The more I look at it though, the more I feel like it is perfect for a Sabrina Midi. I have been wanting to get a Sabrina Midi but have not pulled the trigger because I cannot decide which leather to get it in.
> 
> So I'm leaning towards Green and Nut colourblocked Sabrina Midi now, with Sage Green lining. What do you all think of the hardware, should it be light gold or light gunmetal?


gold with those two colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> I love how good it looks as a shoulder bag with leather strap on you!


thank you.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Re: too rigid (for my tastes) vachetta Astra satchel
> 
> Funny enough i realized these gussets can expand but because vachetta is so very stuff it took 8 soup cans and gravity to get the gussets to relax. At the end of a few days like his I don't think my Astra will be too rigid anymore! And will fit more stuff! And the gusset that remains will be just enough structure to keep the bottom of the bag off the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934431
> 
> 
> This makes me think in a softer leather maybe the gussets naturally as you place more and more items in.... So maybe this would be a great bag for those of you who love structure but prefer the super slouchy leather textures because this bag could be made in merinos or tuscania and never slouch.


Maybe one could choose a softer and contrasting leather on the sides / the gussets and have a stiffer leather on the front, back and flap...

BTW, my Vacchetta Minerva Midi softened quite quickly, even without me wearing her, when I had given her lots of very greasy leatherconditioner. I was very generous and thought I had smeared on too much, as she stayed sticky for several days. But over the next week or two she absorbed it all and the leather became beautifully pliable. (I wrote about the conditioner I used in post 31 285 on page 2086 of this thread.)


----------



## piosavsfan

I am having a hard time figuring out if I will like Stardust or not. I like the shade of Pink but I wish I could see a video of the sparkle!


----------



## afroken

Ended up ordering a Calista midi in purple velvet verona. It’s so hard to come across such a saturated purple shade at Marco’s quality and price point, so it was a no brainer.

I think I’ll skip the stardust promo, I ordered a bag on sale at Strathberry this morning and really can’t justify buying so many bags  I’ll just enjoy stardust through everyone else’s reveals!


----------



## piosavsfan

afroken said:


> Ended up ordering a Calista midi in purple velvet verona. It’s so hard to come across such a saturated purple shade at Marco’s quality and price point, so it was a no brainer.
> 
> I think I’ll skip the stardust promo, I ordered a bag on sale at Strathberry this morning and really can’t justify buying so many bags  I’ll just enjoy stardust through everyone else’s reveals!


The purple velvet verona is awesome! You will love it.


----------



## afroken

piosavsfan said:


> The purple velvet verona is awesome! You will love it.


Your Hera convinced me!


----------



## smile10281

anneclaire127 said:


> I have an Iride and a mini Zhoe (actually... multiple mini Zhoes).  Both are beautiful - I find the mini Zhoe to be a great mini bag for everyday use.  My mini Zhoe in black cuoio Toscano has had a lot of use the past several months.  The leather is so beautiful and durable, and the look and the function suit my life really well, at least when I don't need to carry a lot.  I find the mini Zhoe to be multifunctional - it's an errand bag, a driving kids to practice bag, and a date night bag, particularly in a special leather.  The bag can have a different sort of feel depending on whether you have the thin leather strap with a few inches of chain, or a thin all-leather strap, or a wide strap.
> 
> I can't wait to travel again and take a mini Zhoe.
> 
> I customize my mini Zhoes with a top zipper, and it makes it even more secure but cuts down on what I can carry.  The mini Zhoe closure is fully secure without the top zip, it's just something I tend to like.
> 
> The Iride is bigger than I'd expected and gorgeous, but it's more of a special occasion bag for me.  If it were me, I'd go for a mini Zhoe, but that reflects my personal taste and how I'm using my bags these days.


Thank you so much for this insight! Very helpful.


----------



## smile10281

I asked Marco about the storm grey color, whether it’s dark/close to black; he said it’s not a very dark grey, rather, closer to pewter. Compared to black, it looks like a medium grey. I’ve attached the image he shared.

As for black Stardust, he said that until tomorrow it will be possible to obtain some of these skins, but one would have to let him know. He’s at least been able to see them so he knows they can be produced.


----------



## afroken

AliceWondered said:


> I ended up ordering a Hera Midi in Wine with dark gunmetal hardware! The Deer Velvet Verona was also a contender, but the wine colour looked so saturated and lovely with the velvet finish, that I went with that one in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know if the recommended Collonil spray is the Carbon Pro or the one specifically for Suede and Nubuck? The Carbon Pro also says it’s safe for suede and nubuck, so I’m thinking that one, but have no experience of either.





christinemliu said:


> Sorry, he didn't specify. He just said: "It's  always a good practice to protect at best any product in suede, nabuck, velvet or alcantara leather. Collonil protector would be more than good!"


Bringing up this old topic re: protection for velvet verona. I asked Marco just now and he said as long as the collonil spray can be used for suede (Carbon Pro is good for suede), then it's fine. However, spray no more than once per month.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Blue moon and green here!
> 
> View attachment 4934851


Thanks for posting this. I have selected Blue Moon Stardust as my leather choice. These Stardust leathers are stunning.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have selected Blue Moon Stardust as my leather choice. These Stardust leathers are stunning.


I really love the blue moon stardust! Which style did you go with?


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out if I will like Stardust or not. I like the shade of Pink but I wish I could see a video of the sparkle!


I love that pink stardust photo you posted. So much so that I am considering a second Stardust bag. I already ordered the Blue Moon but I am seriously considering the pink. Especially as Marco told me the Stardust sparkle is very subtle and not too blingy. I like metallic but I like understated metallic and the Stardust according to Marco are very understated.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I love that pink stardust photo you posted. So much so that I am considering a second Stardust bag. I already ordered the Blue Moon but I am seriously considering the pink. Especially as Marco told me the Stardust sparkle is very subtle and not too blingy. I like metallic but I like understated metallic and the Stardust according to Marco are very understated.


FOMO is getting to me.  I am going to order a pink Hera.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ode to river blue.... My Astra Satchel and I are finally on solid ground and the honeymoon has begun..I'm starting to dress for her...


----------



## djfmn

Marco said black Stardust is available.


----------



## djfmn

@devynny


Devyn Danielle said:


> Stardust is really pretty. Id‘d be really tempted if black was offered as I’ve been waiting for the right leather to get an Iride for dressier occasions.


@Devyn Danielle Marco told black Stardust is available.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I really love the blue moon stardust! Which style did you go with?


I decided to go with the Clio. I have a Clio in Sandstone Verona with a little croc on the buckle strap. I really wanted another Clio in a darker color. I am also decided on maybe a pink or black Iride in Stardust.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> I decided to go with the Clio. I have a Clio in Sandstone Verona with a little croc on the buckle strap. I really wanted another Clio in a darker color. I am also decided on maybe a pink or black Iride in Stardust.


Your Verona Clio in sandstone is what inspired me to get a verona Clio in amber  I contemplated getting a Clio in green stardust but have 2 clios on the way already so I’ll hold off this time. Yours is going to be beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I was able to resist ordering a bag in Stardusk until I saw  the nut bag posted by Marco and I completely lost it. Ordered a Sabrina midi in nut Stardust with dark gunmetal HW and yellow lining.


----------



## Summer_J

I have asked Marco for picture of storm grey and green stardust. I am kinda of disappointed that the grey is so much lighter than what is shown on the website. I wanted a colour-block Sabrina midi with these and had hope that the Grey is as saturated as the Green or Blue Moon. I was already to order till I see this picture. 

Do you think Storm Grey/Green is more neutral/better combi than Nut/Green?

Does Dark gun metal or light looks better in attached picture? This will be my first order so want to be more certain and be wow than disappointed. TIA!


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> I have asked Marco for picture of storm grey and green stardust. I am kinda of disappointed that the grey is so much lighter than what is shown on the website. I wanted a colour-block Sabrina midi with these and had hope that the Grey is as saturated as the Green or Blue Moon. I was already to order till I see this picture.
> 
> Do you think Storm Grey/Green is more neutral/better combi than Nut/Green?
> 
> Does Dark gun metal or light looks better in attached picture? This will be my first order so want to be more certain and be wow than disappointed. TIA!


I perceive the green to be a warm colour and the grey to be a cold colour. Personally, I find it easier to create harmony combining 2 warm or 2 cold colours... So for me, Nut/Green would feel a safer bet. But for all I know, it may be my computer screen that is determining the warm / cold factor


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> I have asked Marco for picture of storm grey and green stardust. I am kinda of disappointed that the grey is so much lighter than what is shown on the website. I wanted a colour-block Sabrina midi with these and had hope that the Grey is as saturated as the Green or Blue Moon. I was already to order till I see this picture.
> 
> Do you think Storm Grey/Green is more neutral/better combi than Nut/Green?
> 
> Does Dark gun metal or light looks better in attached picture? This will be my first order so want to be more certain and be wow than disappointed. TIA!



I personally chose Nut/Green as I like warm colours. Storm Grey/Green looks fine to me as well, if you like cool tones. To me, light gunmetal looks better in this combi as I feel it is a little odd if the hardware is darker than the Storm Grey leather.

When I first saw the 6 colours offered on the blog, I thought that they made 3 perfect pairings for color-blocked styles: Blue Moon/Light Blue, Nut/Green, Pink/Storm Grey. What kind of look are you looking to achieve, and what will go better with most of your clothes?


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> I perceive the green to be a warm colour and the grey to be a cold colour. Personally, I find it easier to create harmony combining 2 warm or 2 cold colours... So for me, Nut/Green would feel a safer bet. But for all I know, it may be my computer screen that is determining the warm / cold factor


That's exactly what I thought but I couldnt put a handle to it! The Grey on the website looks warmer with a tinge of brown so I thought it will go well with the green. But thw grey turns out much cooler than I thought/hope. I  immediately feel disappointed when I see that. Thanks!


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> I personally chose Nut/Green as I like warm colours. Storm Grey/Green looks fine to me as well, if you like cool tones. To me, light gunmetal looks better in this combi as I feel it is a little odd if the hardware is darker than the Storm Grey leather.
> 
> When I first saw the 6 colours offered on the blog, I thought that they made 3 perfect pairings for color-blocked styles: Blue Moon/Light Blue, Nut/Green, Pink/Storm Grey. What kind of look are you looking to achieve, and what will go better with most of your clothes?


I like warm colours too and I can't do cool colours cos I am a Spring/summer palette. Probably will not pick the Storm cos it is too light for my liking. Might do Nut/Green. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rikireads

smile10281 said:


> I asked Marco about the storm grey color, whether it’s dark/close to black; he said it’s not a very dark grey, rather, closer to pewter. Compared to black, it looks like a medium grey. I’ve attached the image he shared.
> 
> As for black Stardust, he said that until tomorrow it will be possible to obtain some of these skins, but one would have to let him know. He’s at least been able to see them so he knows they can be produced.



Thanks for posting this. Storm grey it is. I had a Calista in gray that my SIL admired so I gave it to her. I’m ordering a Calista Midi.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> When I ordered my very first MM bag, I asked whether it was possible to request my favourite, large (5cm) key clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934088
> 
> on a long strap in right end of bag.
> 
> I offered Marco to send him these clips, of which I have many. Marco replied that he could provide such clips, there was no need for me to send any.
> 
> Many months later I realized that Marco subsequently had ordered an unknown (but substantial) quantity of these clips in _all four_ of his hardware colours. (Which is a real pity, as I would have been happy with all my key clips being in nikkel/silver colour, regardless of what colour the rest of the bags' hardware had. )
> 
> My two conclusions:
> 
> Hardware items can be requested.
> Hardware items are only purchased in bulk.
> So I need to ask you all, _before _ I ask Marco:
> Am I the only one who wishes that Marco offered brass hardware *?* *? ?*​
> When ordering what _I_ perceive as "rustic style" leathers (Cuoio Toscanos and Vacchettas) I _long_ to be able to order brass hardware. Because I feel the leather needs a warmer metal than silver or gunmetal but not as pretty/prim/pretentious as Light Gold.
> 
> Please let me/us know if you would like the option of brass hardware ​
> Maybe Marco will not wish his designs to be combined with brass hardware.  In that case, it's not an issue .
> 
> On the other hand, if Marco does not mind using brass hardware, I do not wish to be responsible for a bulk order of (and potential financial loss due to) brass hardware.
> 
> So I won't ask Marco about brass hardware unless several of us desire it .
> 
> Please reply, both pros and cons


Yes to brass. (Is it too late to reply? Haven't read the rest of the posts yet...)


----------



## Summer_J

Dear all,

Marco sent me this but I am not sure how to interpret it?


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Yes to brass. (Is it too late to reply? Haven't read the rest of the posts yet...)


Never too late, @samfalstaff .
If we reach a good number (with no commitments ), be it this year or next, I'll whisper the words "brass hardware" to Marco...


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Marco sent me this but I am not sure how to interpret it?


 You might need to send it back and ask him


----------



## smile10281

Summer_J said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Marco sent me this but I am not sure how to interpret it?


I think it may refer to the amount of red, green, and blue, respectively, to create the color. (We use these numbers where I work as one means to specify the university’s “true” colors so everyone uses the same exact shade in all our official materials, printed/electronic).

I took a picture of the custom color generated in MS Word when I entered the numbers in the picture you attached. You can see the shade generated in the bottom right square.


----------



## Summer_J

smile10281 said:


> I think it may refer to the amount of red, green, and blue, respectively, to create the color. (We use these numbers where I work as one means to specify the university’s “true” colors so everyone uses the same exact shade in all our official materials, printed/electronic).
> 
> I took a picture of the custom color generated in MS Word when I entered the numbers in the picture you attached. You can see the shade generated in the bottom right square.


Thank you so much!


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Never too late, @samfalstaff .
> If we reach a good number (with no commitments ), be it this year or next, I'll whisper the words "brass hardware" to Marco...


----------



## afroken

@christinemliu and @Coastal jewel , wondering how your independence blue velvet verona Calista midi is holding up? How do you like it? Any cons at all or things you would change? I hate doing this to my wallet lol, but I'm dreaming of another bag (possibly in independence blue velvet verona this time, either Astra crossbody or another Calista midi ). Thank you!


----------



## djfmn

Summer_J said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Marco sent me this but I am not sure how to interpret it?


Having worked in the printer division at HP for a number of years it is definitely the RGB values that construct a color specifically for screen monitors. This RGB value should give you a pretty good idea of the color.  I looked at the RGB values he sent you and it is a very pretty shade of grey.


----------



## Cleda

I looked at in on my computer too, and it is quite pretty, even has a hint of brown in it?

@Summer_J , maybe you can ask for the values of the green and nut as well, so you can compare the 2 sets of 'true' colours to see which looks better to you.


----------



## Summer_J

djfmn said:


> Having worked in the printer division at HP for a number of years it is definitely the RGB values that construct a color specifically for screen monitors. This RGB value should give you a pretty good idea of the color.  I looked at the RGB values he sent you and it is a very pretty shade of grey.


Thanks. I tried it on screen, it definitely looks warmer with a tinge of brown than the cool gray reflected in the picture of the leather. Marco said the stardus  colour appears differently due to lighting.


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> I looked at in on my computer too, and it is quite pretty, even has a hint of brown in it?
> 
> @Summer_J , maybe you can ask for the values of the green and nut as well, so you can compare the 2 sets of 'true' colours to see which looks better to you.


Yes. Agree there is a tinge of brown to me too! Which I much prefer to the true grey shown in the pictures.


----------



## Summer_J

For reference.


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> For reference.



I'm so excited for the Sabrina Midi I ordered in this combination! I almost sat out of this special leather sale as I have bought way too many bags this year. No regrets on this impulse buy, I would be sad to have missed it!


----------



## djfmn

Summer_J said:


> For reference.


Wow this is such a gorgeous combination. A bag using these two stardust leather will be fabulous.


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> I'm so excited for the Sabrina Midi I ordered in this combination! I almost sat out of this special leather sale as I have bought way too many bags this year. No regrets on this impulse buy, I would be sad to have missed it!


So in the end I chose Nut and Green too cos all my "men" at home chose that.. haha


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This delayed gratification gig is hard!!!!! I want to see my second attempt at an Astra-satchel-as-hobo-flap/crossbody in nappa and lambskin and the suspense is killing me! I think this might be THE bag for me. Like, the bag I end up getting in 4-5 different colors. I can’t wait to know but it will be months!


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> @christinemliu and @Coastal jewel , wondering how your independence blue velvet verona Calista midi is holding up? How do you like it? Any cons at all or things you would change? I hate doing this to my wallet lol, but I'm dreaming of another bag (possibly in independence blue velvet verona this time, either Astra crossbody or another Calista midi ). Thank you!


Happy Holidays everyone!
So I have to preference my answer @afroken that I haven't gotten to use my velvet verona Calista midi crossbody / messenger very much...simply because I don't go out a lot because of Covid...and when I do, we've had snow here so I have been using my bags that have a closed top like my Astra satchel or zip up like the Angel Midi or Juliet Midi. So I can't speak much to how it's holding up since it hasn't been out and about a ton. However, I still love it, including the texture and feel of the leather as well as how easy it is to wear. I think the only thing I would change if I were to order another one is the strap. I do like the knot look when it is long, but it is a bit cumbersome, so I would probably do one of the following: something like the Theia strap, a strap buckle attachment, or a slider buckle adjuster. Hope this helps! Feel free to ask more questions or PM me as well.


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> So I have to preference my answer @afroken that I haven't gotten to use my velvet verona Calista midi crossbody / messenger very much...simply because I don't go out a lot because of Covid...and when I do, we've had snow here so I have been using my bags that have a closed top like my Astra satchel or zip up like the Angel Midi or Juliet Midi. So I can't speak much to how it's holding up since it hasn't been out and about a ton. However, I still love it, including the texture and feel of the leather as well as how easy it is to wear. I think the only thing I would change if I were to order another one is the strap. I do like the knot look when it is long, but it is a bit cumbersome, so I would probably do one of the following: something like the Theia strap, a strap buckle attachment, or a slider buckle adjuster. Hope this helps! Feel free to ask more questions or PM me as well.


Thank you so much, @christinemliu ! This is extremely helpful. When I received my fiore Calista midi, I loved everything about it, but felt the strap drop was a bit short as where I live, we are in winter for about 4 months a year, and that means I'm practically living in big winter coats for 1/3 of the year, and the bag was a bit cumbersome to wear over all the puffiness. Theia strap is a good idea! I'll play around with this idea as one of my options. Looks like you will have a white Christmas! We haven't gotten snow yet but probably early next week. Have a safe and wonderful holiday season!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea!  If you make a list of the things you like in a bag you will find the right one.  I made a lot of mistakes ordering until I learned that my favorite things are double handles, open top, an outisde pocket, etc.  That led me to a bag that I use all of the time..my little miss m.  Every time I stray too far from that I end up not using the bag, lol.


I’m curious... how are you enjoying your astra hobo? Has a thin flap, one handle and no outside pocket.... honestly curious because I also think I figure out a few principles but then again I wonder if I actually in the end care as much as how much wow factor the bag has in my eyes ya know?


----------



## Summer_J

C





christinemliu said:


> Happy Holidays everyone!
> So I have to preference my answer @afroken that I haven't gotten to use my velvet verona Calista midi crossbody / messenger very much...simply because I don't go out a lot because of Covid...and when I do, we've had snow here so I have been using my bags that have a closed top like my Astra satchel or zip up like the Angel Midi or Juliet Midi. So I can't speak much to how it's holding up since it hasn't been out and about a ton. However, I still love it, including the texture and feel of the leather as well as how easy it is to wear. I think the only thing I would change if I were to order another one is the strap. I do like the knot look when it is long, but it is a bit cumbersome, so I would probably do one of the following: something like the Theia strap, a strap buckle attachment, or a slider buckle adjuster. Hope this helps! Feel free to ask more questions or PM me as well.


Can you explain how does the 3 strap options (Theia, slider and strap buckle) work so that if I were to want a bg for shoulder and crossbody carry in future, I know what to tell Marco. Thanks!


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> C
> Can you explain how does the 3 strap options (Theia, slider and strap buckle) work so that if I were to want a bg for shoulder and crossbody carry in future, I know what to tell Marco. Thanks!


I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.

Here is option 1 with Theia:
From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."



Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):


You may want to specify though what total length you want.

Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )


This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.

For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.

One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Summer_J

christinemliu said:


> I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.
> 
> Here is option 1 with Theia:
> From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."
> View attachment 4937064
> 
> 
> Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):
> View attachment 4937066
> 
> You may want to specify though what total length you want.
> 
> Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )
> View attachment 4937065
> 
> This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.
> 
> For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.
> 
> One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks! I totally understand now and I had thought of asking Marco to do Slider (now I know there is a term for this) but changed my mind since he doesn't quite understand what I had wanted. Slider is the most flexible in terms of length adjustment but I feel is a little on the casual side and not so suited for Marco's range of bags. 

Theia type looks greats but I think for the longer length is fixed once it is lengthen, correct?

You have explained it perfectly! By the way I am a shortie too, probably much shorter than you.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.
> 
> Here is option 1 with Theia:
> From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."
> View attachment 4937064
> 
> 
> Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):
> View attachment 4937066
> 
> You may want to specify though what total length you want.
> 
> Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )
> View attachment 4937065
> 
> This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.
> 
> For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.
> 
> One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps!





christinemliu said:


> I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.
> 
> Here is option 1 with Theia:
> From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."
> View attachment 4937064
> 
> 
> Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):
> View attachment 4937066
> 
> You may want to specify though what total length you want.
> 
> Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )
> View attachment 4937065
> 
> This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.
> 
> For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.
> 
> One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps!


The Theia strap is my favorite. And I recently learned that a very stiff leather strap, although nice and wide, is not very comfortable.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.
> 
> Here is option 1 with Theia:
> From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."
> View attachment 4937064
> 
> 
> Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):
> View attachment 4937066
> 
> You may want to specify though what total length you want.
> 
> Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )
> View attachment 4937065
> 
> This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.
> 
> For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.
> 
> One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you for this clear and oh so useful info! I finally understand the extra strap version  !
Maybe an idea to also post this on the Leather & Customization thread?

Wishing you all
 *a* *Very Merry Christmas  *
 and a Covid-free 2021 ​


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just added the equivalent of an entire bag to my current order: 6 metallic/purple velvet verona SLGs that will adorn my keys, be my wallet, my coin pouch and makeup bag. I’m ridiculously excited. 
Words to live by:  the only thing worth forgoing a third purse to your MM order is getting 6 gorgeous SLG goodies instead.


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> Theia type looks greats but I think for the longer length is fixed once it is lengthen, correct?
> 
> You have explained it perfectly! By the way I am a shortie too, probably much shorter than you.


Glad it was helpful @Summer_J! Yes, the longer length on the Theia is fixed. Oh, I don't know...I am 5 feet and 1/2 an inch haha. 



Fancyfree said:


> Thank you for this clear and oh so useful info! I finally understand the extra strap version  !
> Maybe an idea to also post this on the Leather & Customization thread?


You're welcome @Fancyfree and great idea, I will post this there too!

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> Thanks! I totally understand now and I had thought of asking Marco to do Slider (now I know there is a term for this) but changed my mind since he doesn't quite understand what I had wanted. Slider is the most flexible in terms of length adjustment but I feel is a little on the casual side and not so suited for Marco's range of bags.
> 
> Theia type looks greats but I think for the longer length is fixed once it is lengthen, correct?
> 
> You have explained it perfectly! By the way I am a shortie too, probably much shorter than you.


You can also ask Marco to set the length of the messenger strap to your liking. For example, I can ask Marco to set my messenger strap to the adjustable length of 30” to 40”, so I can wear my bag both as a shoulder bag and crossbody.

I’m excited to see your new Sabrina when it arrives. You’ll love it, it’s a wonderful colour combination. Dark green is my favourite colour but surprisingly I never thought of pairing it with dark brown, and I’m liking the combination I see here!


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> Ladies, my white box arrived on Wednesday, but I was a bit busy, so I could not post before. Here are my new beauties:
> Astra satchel in Pompei amethyst with contrast strip in Fiore dark magenta and dark gunmetal hardware.  This bag is/feels a bit bigger than I expected.
> View attachment 4915939
> 
> 
> 
> Modified Penelope in purple velvet Verona.  I had originally ordered a Little Minerva in this leather, but I am no good with suede, so I asked Marco if I could change my mind. fortunately, he had not cut the bag yet, so it was ok.
> View attachment 4915940
> 
> 
> 
> Midi Calista in bluette Verona.  This bag is everything I wanted when I first saw this style a couple years ago. The size is perfect and the leather is so yummy! (BTW, the bag is not crooked, I was in a hurry and took the picture from the side.)
> View attachment 4915942


Love your new bags. This new Astra satchel is gorgeous. I will have consider ordering one. The Calista is beautiful. I own a blue too, but in a different leather. Enjoy.


champ_04 said:


> Wow! Marco works very hard
> 
> My Astra Hobo (Brownrose and Dark Taupe Nappa, Light pink lining, Dark Gunmetal hardware) already arrived!
> She is very gorgeous, and hardware is beautiful and easy access.
> I carry her this week.
> 
> Actually, She is less redness than these photo. I am not good photographer...
> 
> View attachment 4915997
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915998
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915999


Your Astra hobo is beautiful, especially dark hardware. Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Here is my Astra Satchel on river vachetta that matches my dark denim! I think the strap is a bit wide, I would order it with a 1" strap instead if I order another. And I think I would have preferred maybe a less bright color if I would have known the edge dye would match.


Thanks for the feedback. Will keep this in mind when ordering my bag.


----------



## Summer_J

christinemliu said:


> Glad it was helpful @Summer_J! Yes, the longer length on the Theia is fixed. Oh, I don't know...I am 5 feet and 1/2 an inch haha.
> 
> 
> You're welcome @Fancyfree and great idea, I will post this there too!
> 
> Happy holidays everyone!


We are the about the same great shortie then!


----------



## Summer_J

afroken said:


> You can also ask Marco to set the length of the messenger strap to your liking. For example, I can ask Marco to set my messenger strap to the adjustable length of 30” to 40”, so I can wear my bag both as a shoulder bag and crossbody.
> 
> I’m excited to see your new Sabrina when it arrives. You’ll love it, it’s a wonderful colour combination. Dark green is my favourite colour but surprisingly I never thought of pairing it with dark brown, and I’m liking the combination I see here!


I am excited too! I told him to set max at 40" but didnt tel him about the shortest length though. If the shortest and longest length difference is too wide, wouldn't the excess strap be "dangling" around when set to the shrotest? I don't like the long flap hanging around. Thanks for the suggestion thought..i will definitely think about it.


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> I am excited too! I told him to set max at 40" but didnt tel him about the shortest length though. If the shortest and longest length difference is too wide, wouldn't the excess strap be "dangling" around when set to the shrotest? I don't like the long flap hanging around. Thanks for the suggestion thought..i will definitely think about it.


The excess strap won’t be dangling, I took a photo of my crossbody strap for my Sabrina midi, and there’s a leather cuff or whatever that is called  to prevent dangling. You can also ask Marco to add a second cuff (which is not fixed and can be moved around) onto the crossbody strap.



Hope this helps!


----------



## Summer_J

afroken said:


> The excess strap won’t be dangling, I took a photo of my crossbody strap for my Sabrina midi, and there’s a leather cuff or whatever that is called  to prevent dangling. You can also ask Marco to add a second cuff (which is not fixed and can be moved around) onto the crossbody strap.
> 
> View attachment 4937827
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thanks!


----------



## Cleda

My somewhat impulsive eBay purchase! Is the seller here?
I received this dark blue Verona Angelica on Christmas Eve, and immediately started using it. I love it so much!! Angelica went from not being in my radar to a top favorite among my collection. Actual colour of dark blue Verona is more purple than blue in most lights.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cleda said:


> My somewhat impulsive eBay purchase! Is the seller here?
> I received this dark blue Verona Angelica on Christmas Eve, and immediately started using it. I love it so much!! Angelica went from not being in my radar to a top favorite among my collection. Actual colour of dark blue Verona is more purple than blue in most lights.


Congratulations!
I’m waiting for an orange tuscania Angelica and I cannot wait!


----------



## Cleda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Congratulations!
> I’m waiting for an orange tuscania Angelica and I cannot wait!



Orange Tuscania is a beautiful leather! It has this wow factor, your Angelica is going to look amazing in it!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Congratulations!
> I’m waiting for an orange tuscania Angelica and I cannot wait!


I love my orange tuscania bag. It is such a subtle orange and it goes with so many other colors.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’m curious... how are you enjoying your astra hobo? Has a thin flap, one handle and no outside pocket.... honestly curious because I also think I figure out a few principles but then again I wonder if I actually in the end care as much as how much wow factor the bag has in my eyes ya know?


Sorry. Things have been hectic here and I just now saw this.  The hobo is really gorgeous, and the flap flips back out of the way so that is not problem. But I find myself reaching for others, sigh.  It is a little early to tell if it will stay or not. Not all of my bags are my “ ideal” ones as described above, e.g., the Sabrina.  I love it and have ordered another one in the new leather.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Sorry. Things have been hectic here and I just now saw this.  The hobo is really gorgeous, and the flap flips back out of the way so that is not problem. But I find myself reaching for others, sigh.  It is a little early to tell if it will stay or not. Not all of my bags are my “ ideal” ones as described above, e.g., the Sabrina.  I love it and have ordered another one in the new leather.


If you're ever looking to rehome it (I also saw in an earlier post that you're considering rehoming your verona little minerva) - you have an interested buyer right here! 

Out of curiosity though, and for my own reference when ordering bags in the future, what is it about your verona hobo that makes you reach for other bags instead?


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> If you're ever looking to rehome it (I also saw in an earlier post that you're considering rehoming your verona little minerva) - you have an interested buyer right here!
> 
> Out of curiosity though, and for my own reference when ordering bags in the future, what is it about your verona hobo that makes you reach for other bags instead?


I am not sure how to answer because it is a great bag.  The size, leather and style are fabulous. I think I am just tired right now from hrs and hrs of cooking, decorating, wrapping on and on and on. So I tend to grab my open, extra lightweight bags. And every time my daughter comes home from Vegas she leaves with at least two bags.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure how to answer because it is a great bag.  The size, leather and style are fabulous. I think I am just tired right now from hrs and hrs of cooking, decorating, wrapping on and on and on. So I tend to grab my open, extra lightweight bags. And every time my daughter comes home from Vegas she leaves with at least two bags.


Sorry to hear that, it’s an overwhelming time, coupled with all the holiday stuff going on, must be exhausting. Hope you get to take some time for yourself and recharge  

I understand what you mean about not knowing what it is sometimes that makes something work and not work, even if they tick off all the criteria. So far, out of the very limited amount of MM bags that I’ve tried, the ones I love and would reach for over and over again are the Little Minerva, Calista midi, and Little Muse. I did not love the Sabrina midi, but to be fair I didn’t give it enough chance yet. I hope with the additional MM bags coming my way, that most (if not all) of them will work well for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Sorry to hear that, it’s an overwhelming time, coupled with all the holiday stuff going on, must be exhausting. Hope you get to take some time for yourself and recharge
> 
> I understand what you mean about not knowing what it is sometimes that makes something work and not work, even if they tick off all the criteria. So far, out of the very limited amount of MM bags that I’ve tried, the ones I love and would reach for over and over again are the Little Minerva, Calista midi, and Little Muse. I did not love the Sabrina midi, but to be fair I didn’t give it enough chance yet. I hope with the additional MM bags coming my way, that most (if not all) of them will work well for me.


Lol and the three that you love do not work for me!  Thank goodness Marco has lots of different styles to choose from.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cleda said:


> Orange Tuscania is a beautiful leather! It has this wow factor, your Angelica is going to look amazing in it!


Thank you! Dark blue verona is really special too!!


loving _my_ items from the BST too!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Southernbelle I would love to try little Minerva if you rehome her!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Southernbelle I would love to try little Minerva if you rehome her!


It is gone, sorry.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> It is gone, sorry.


Then it was not meant to be. See how zen I am?


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Sorry to hear that, it’s an overwhelming time, coupled with all the holiday stuff going on, must be exhausting. Hope you get to take some time for yourself and recharge
> 
> I understand what you mean about not knowing what it is sometimes that makes something work and not work, even if they tick off all the criteria. So far, out of the very limited amount of MM bags that I’ve tried, the ones I love and would reach for over and over again are the Little Minerva, Calista midi, and Little Muse. I did not love the Sabrina midi, but to be fair I didn’t give it enough chance yet. I hope with the additional MM bags coming my way, that most (if not all) of them will work well for me.


I bought a midi Sabrina when they first were introduced by MM in cameo rose merino and I used it a couple of times and decided I did not love it. Having said that I did not give it enough of a chance. So I sold it and replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica which I absolutely love. But I really missed the midi Sabrina style so I have bought a midi Sabrina in black merino with gun metal hardware. I found that I really do like the style as it is such a fun and different as well as unique style.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> I bought a midi Sabrina when they first were introduced by MM in cameo rose merino and I used it a couple of times and decided I did not love it. Having said that I did not give it enough of a chance. So I sold it and replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica which I absolutely love. But I really missed the midi Sabrina style so I have bought a midi Sabrina in black merino with gun metal hardware. I found that I really do like the style as it is such a fun and different as well as unique style.


I agree, Sabrina is such a unique style with lots of character. I think the reason why I don't reach for it as much is because it's too ladylike, elegant, and refined for me  the same thing with Astra satchel, I love all of the reveals here, it's probably one of the most beautiful MM bags that I've seen, but I couldn't really picture myself wearing such an _elegant and exquisite_ style. I would probably get an Astra crossbody at some point. Most of my bags are the slouchy rugged drapey type (hence me liking brass HW @Fancyfree  ), and I really think I should spice up my collection a bit.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I bought a midi Sabrina when they first were introduced by MM in cameo rose merino and I used it a couple of times and decided I did not love it. Having said that I did not give it enough of a chance. So I sold it and replaced it with a cameo rose Angelica which I absolutely love. But I really missed the midi Sabrina style so I have bought a midi Sabrina in black merino with gun metal hardware. I found that I really do like the style as it is such a fun and different as well as unique style.


I did the same thing and sold it. The I bought this one and discovered I love it.  But my tastes have changed significantly since I started my bag journey.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Then it was not meant to be. See how zen I am?


Indeed you are, lol. I am sending you a private message. I have a question that is not related to Massaccesi.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I agree, Sabrina is such a unique style with lots of character. I think the reason why I don't reach for it as much is because it's too ladylike, elegant, and refined for me  the same thing with Astra satchel, I love all of the reveals here, it's probably one of the most beautiful MM bags that I've seen, but I couldn't really picture myself wearing such an _elegant and exquisite_ style. I would probably get an Astra crossbody at some point. Most of my bags are the slouchy rugged drapey type (hence me liking brass HW @Fancyfree  ), and I really think I should spice up my collection a bit.


There are bag-designs I love. Then there are leathers I love.
I spend weeks, months, trying to match the two.
Without the (in my eyes) perfect marriage, I just wont wear the bag .

My current wishlist contains leathers, no bags.
One category is "currently unavailable leathers" that I feel belong to spesific bag designs.
The other category is available leathers that I love but that I seem unable to find the right design for... 

I have a Sabrina Midi in Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano. For me, this is the perfect marriage . Rustic elegance?
Within a day of receiving her I ordered a full sized Sabrina in the same leather ! I'm expecting her in the end of January.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! Dark blue verona is really special too!!
> View attachment 4939354
> 
> loving _my_ items from the BST too!!


Which leather is the lovely Selene?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

this is thebest brown ever


----------



## Devyn Danielle

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is thebest brown ever



If this is Chocolate Verona I agree 100%.  I will never part with my chocolate Verona bag.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Devyn Danielle said:


> If this is Chocolate Verona I agree 100%.  I will never part with my chocolate Verona bag.


Oh yes yes yes


----------



## LuvNLux

@Fancyfree I agree!  I absolutely love the Cuoio Toscano leathers.  I have bags in Navy & Ginger.  Beautiful yummy leathers!


----------



## djfmn

I am deciding on one last verona bag. I was introduced to that leather by @Coastal jewel She also introduced me to the Little Athena. I am thinking perhaps a Little Athena in Verona might be the right bag. I said the Stardust was the last bag for 2020 but the Verona is definitely the last bag for 2020. I like bluette, mud, lime and taupe. Hmmm what to choose.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I totally want a purple velvet Verona midi selene zip with dark gunmetal hardware and lambskin lining. Or the same in Angelica top zip...or another Astra satchel.... But I'm at my limit with the current order.


----------



## LuvNLux

@djfmn I have three Little Athenas, one in Verona.  It's a great medium,  at least what I would consider a medium sized bag.  Some with rolled top handles, one without.  I love them all.   Love that front envelope.


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I totally want a purple velvet Verona midi selene zip with dark gunmetal hardware and lambskin lining. Or the same in Angelica top zip...or another Astra satchel.... But I'm at my limit with the current order.


Did you get any bags with lambskin lining yet? I remember you mentioned earlier that you were interested!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Nope but two bags and some SLGs on order with it!


----------



## LuvNLux

Help please!  I have a question for those of you own the Hera. I am considering ordering a full size Hera.  I see that there are three strap versions pictured on this thread:  original Hera version, Theia version and a flat Victoria strap.  Can you tell me why you ordered your style and  what you do and don’t like about it?  And  if you would do anything differently on strap width or length?  Thank you, thank you so much!


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> Help please!  I have a question for those of you own the Hera. I am considering ordering a full size Hera.  I see that there are three strap versions pictured on this thread:  original Hera version, Theia version and a flat Victoria strap.  Can you tell me why you ordered your style and  what you do and don’t like about it?  And  if you would do anything differently on strap width or length?  Thank you, thank you so much!


Theia strap: Shoulder strap and crossbody in one!!! No need to switch straps!!!!!

I've recently ordered a Black Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap. The Messenger strap for this bag I plan to use for a non-MM black bag that needs a new messenger strap...

No need for me to alter length of Theia strap, as I think it is perfect . I am 160cm tall, according to online conversions 5.25 feet (?)

(One of life's charming puzzles is that parts of the "Western" world are not metric  )


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> Help please!  I have a question for those of you own the Hera. I am considering ordering a full size Hera.  I see that there are three strap versions pictured on this thread:  original Hera version, Theia version and a flat Victoria strap.  Can you tell me why you ordered your style and  what you do and don’t like about it?  And  if you would do anything differently on strap width or length?  Thank you, thank you so much!



I’ve never liked the Strap that comes with Hera. While I love the Victoria straps on the Victoria, it’s a little too thin for me to want it on the Hera. I loved the Hera strap from the beginning, so it was an easy choice for me.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Theia strap: Shoulder strap and crossbody in one!!! No need to switch straps!!!!!
> I've recently ordered a Black Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap. The Messenger strap for this bag I plan to use for a non-MM black bag that needs a new messenger strap...
> No need for me to alter length of Theia strap, as I think it is perfect . I am 160cm tall, according to online conversions 5.25 feet



I’ve been dreaming of a black Verona Hera with the Theia strap in dark or light gunmetal hardware (sigh).


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve been dreaming of a black Verona Hera with the Theia strap in dark or light gunmetal hardware (sigh).


Well... It looks like Marco is going to have plenty of Verona leather left after 2020...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Well... It looks as if Marco is going to have plenty of Verona leather left after 2020...



Why do you say that? Is there a new update? The last thing I saw posted was that all Verona would be removed from his available leathers after the 31st since the tannery would no longer be producing it.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Why do you say that? Is there a new update? The last thing I saw posted was that all Verona would be removed from his available leathers after the 31st since the tannery would no longer be producing it.


Oh dear. The reason I said that is that I assumed this to be the case. Sorry!

The reason for my assumption is that there are _still _14 available Verona colours on the MM website, plus the out of stock Fuchsia and Light Baby Blue. Only one of the remaining colours, "Desire Red", appears to be in imminent short supply.

I assumed that the Verona leathers remaining after the New year will be removed from the website but be possible to order, in the same way as people are still ordering Celeste Fiore and Velvet Verona...


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Well... It looks like Marco is going to have plenty of Verona leather left after 2020...


The promotion for the discount on Verona ends December 31. The reason for me to make my Verona bag decision this week!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> The reason I said that is that I assumed this to be the case. Sorry!
> 
> The reason for my assumption is that there are _still _14 available Verona colours on the MM website, plus the out of stock Fuchsia and Light Baby Blue. Only one of the remaining colours, "Desire Red", appears to be in imminent short supply.
> 
> I assumed that the Verona leathers remaining after the New year will be removed from the website but be possible to order, in the same way as people are still ordering Celeste Fiore and Velvet Verona...


That’s what I assumed before he listed the last Verona sale update. I hope to be able to get some of the leftover  black Verona in the future for one more Hera, but if not, I already have two black Verona bags lol.


----------



## LuvNLux

Marco replied to me in an earlier email:  “in few days we'll remove Verona from our list of available leathers”.  Still wondering if that means they will still be in his inventory?


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> Marco replied to me in an earlier email:  “in few days we'll remove Verona from our list of available leathers”.  Still wondering if that means they will still be in his inventory?


Ask him


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s what I assumed before he listed the last Verona sale update. I hope to be able to get some of the leftover  black Verona in the future for one more Hera, but if not, I already have two black Verona bags lol.


Oooh... which two?
(Still looking for an excuse to order more Verona...)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Oooh... which two?
> (Still looking for an excuse to order more Verona...)



Midi Muse and Penelope messenger. The Penny messenger was my constant companion for most of lockdown. I just started regularly switching purses again around October. I decided to put some leather conditioner on it today, and to my surprise blue dye came off. i had no idea there’d been color transfer from my jeans. I could have sworn Marco said Verona was protected from color transfer. Then again, wearing any bag for months at a time against dark denim probably would have the same result. I’m glad I learned this lesson with a black bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve never liked the Strap that comes with Hera. While I love the Victoria straps on the Victoria, it’s a little too thin for me to want it on the Hera. I loved the Hera strap from the beginning, so it was an easy choice for me.



Hi @Devyn Danielle ! I just wanted to check what you meant to say...did you mean you loved the Theia strap from the beginning?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Devyn Danielle ! I just wanted to check what you meant to say...did you mean you loved the Theia strap from the beginning?


Oops!
Yes, since Hera and Theia were introduced at the same time, when I saw the Hera, I knew I wanted a chocolate Verona Hera with a Theia strap. Because it wasn’t in my budget at the time I ended up going with a chocolate Verona Calista.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oops!
> Yes, since Hera and Theia were introduced at the same time, when I saw the Hera, I knew I wanted a chocolate Verona Hera with a Theia strap. Because it wasn’t in my budget at the time I ended up going with a chocolate Verona Calista.


Got it. Chocolate Verona is amazing. I only have a Little Penelope in it...but I did order a brown Verona Flora so at least I'll have something else that is similar.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Chocolate Verona is my favorite brown leather ever!
Yes I know I already shared the pic and sentiment earlier.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4940175
> 
> Chocolate Verona is my favorite brown leather ever!
> Yes I know I already shared the pic and sentiment earlier.


I am so glad that you love it.


----------



## ajamy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Midi Muse and Penelope messenger. The Penny messenger was my constant companion for most of lockdown. I just started regularly switching purses again around October. I decided to put some leather conditioner on it today, and to my surprise blue dye came off. i had no idea there’d been color transfer from my jeans. I could have sworn Marco said Verona was protected from color transfer. Then again, wearing any bag for months at a time against dark denim probably would have the same result. I’m glad I learned this lesson with a black bag.


I think the fact that that the blue dye came off shows  Verona is protected,   it was probably just sitting on the surface of the leather to wipe off so easily.  Verona does seem to me that it has a coating of some kind which gives it a sheen.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> I think the fact that that the blue dye came off shows  Verona is protected,   it was probably just sitting on the surface of the leather to wipe off so easily.  Verona does seem to me that it has a coating of some kind which gives it a sheen.


Good point!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Verona has a plasticky feel similar to Chanels caviar leather. Not fun to caress. But super durable!!!! If you are hard on your bags this is crucial. I prefer lambskin because I rotate between 37 bags.


----------



## LuvNLux

Thank you @Devyn Danielle  & @Fancyfree for your opinions on the different Hera Straps.  Theia it is!  This group is so helpful!  Happy New Year!


----------



## LuvNLux

I have a quote from Marco for those ladies still considering an order in the very durable lovely Verona leather:

“Hard to know what will happen with Verona. Surely tomorrow evening we'll remove Verona from our list of available materials. We still have some Verona skins apart that will be possible to order but I think that in few days it will become very difficult to find them still available.“

And yes, I caved & placed an order.  I have several bags in soft delicate leathers that I have to baby, but I find that sometimes for an everyday bag, you just want a leather that is as durable as pebbled, but weighs much less.


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> I have a quote from Marco for those ladies still considering an order in the very durable lovely Verona leather:
> 
> “Hard to know what will happen with Verona. Surely tomorrow evening we'll remove Verona from our list of available materials. We still have some Verona skins apart that will be possible to order but I think that in few days it will become very difficult to find them still available.“
> 
> And yes, I caved & placed an order.  I have several bags in soft delicate leathers that I have to baby, but I find that sometimes for an everyday bag, you just want a leather that is as durable as pebbled, but weighs much less.


Go on, tell us  : What did you order???


----------



## carterazo

We have about 24 hours more to consider Verona leathers.  I was so in love with the lime color on the website that I was almost ready to place an order.  As usual, I asked Marco for more pictures and now I am confused and very hesitant about the color. I'm sharing pics here in case this is just what you wanted but weren't sure.  The first picture is indoors in artificial light.  The second picture is outdoors in natural light. I have leaf pebbled which has a bit more yellow undertone irl.


----------



## carterazo

Here are a couple more pics I had requested - in case they help you pick a color. 

Marco says amber is a yellow with a lot of orange.



Notice how the olive green barely has a green tinge? It looks very taupe to me.  I so wish I could see it irl... Sigh.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> We have about 24 hours more to consider Verona leathers.  I was so in love with the lime color on the website that I was almost ready to place an order.  As usual, I asked Marco for more pictures and now I am confused and very hesitant about the color. I'm sharing pics here in case this is just what you wanted but weren't sure.  The first picture is indoors in artificial light.  The second picture is outdoors in natural light. I have leaf pebbled which has a bit more yellow undertone irl.
> 
> View attachment 4942054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942055


Looks as if the Lime must be one of those colours that is really hard to photograph. Hmm..


How about asking Marco to send you a leather sample? The 10% off might not be worth the risk, and it's not as if these leathers will get thrown away if not ordered by tonight...


----------



## ajamy

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Verona has a plasticky feel similar to Chanels caviar leather. Not fun to caress. But super durable!!!! If you are hard on your bags this is crucial. I prefer lambskin because I rotate between 37 bags.


I’d agree with that description.  Because of the feel, I’m not totally in love with Verona, though I often use my two bags, a midi Victoria and an aura.  The leather is perfect for wet weather.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> I’d agree with that description.  Because of the feel, I’m not totally in love with Verona, though I often use my two bags, a midi Victoria and an aura.  The leather is perfect for wet weather.


Interesting. What I love most about verona is how it feels. Thank goodness there is something for everyone.


----------



## djfmn

My white box arrived from Italy yesterday and it was too dark to take photos. Here are photos of the dark red Fiore midi Calista with dark blue lining and my purple velvet verona midi Diva with lilac lining. I love the midi Calista the full size was always too big for me. I also love the midi Diva. I gave my full size Diva in storm grey merino to my daughter and this is the replacement. I requested a tie and not tassels I am not a tassel person.  I love the size and I love velvet verona.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Marco says amber is a yellow with a lot of orange.
> View attachment 4942062


I agree with fancyfree in regards to seeing a sample swatch irl first before making an order in case the colour isn’t what you wanted. For me, I ordered the amber Verona Clio because I had that on my wishlist, so when Marco announced the discontinuation of Verona, I jumped at the chance. When I was planning that bag, I had wanted a yellow crossbody for summer, and was debating between yellow pebbled and amber Verona. On my computer screen, amber Verona looked similar to yellow pebbled but with a touch more orange. I think it definitely leans more yellow than orange.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Interesting. What I love most about verona is how it feels. Thank goodness there is something for everyone.


I also love the feel of verona. To me it does not feel plasticky at all. You are right thank goodness there is something for everyone.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> We have about 24 hours more to consider Verona leathers.  I was so in love with the lime color on the website that I was almost ready to place an order.  As usual, I asked Marco for more pictures and now I am confused and very hesitant about the color. I'm sharing pics here in case this is just what you wanted but weren't sure.  The first picture is indoors in artificial light.  The second picture is outdoors in natural light. I have leaf pebbled which has a bit more yellow undertone irl.
> 
> View attachment 4942054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942055


I love the lime verona. I am leaning towards lime verona in a Little Athena. Verona is one of my favorite leathers and I love this color. Amber is a close second. I have to decide between those two before the end of today. Hmmm Lime or Amber!!!!


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived from Italy yesterday and it was too dark to take photos. Here are photos of the dark red Fiore midi Calista with dark blue lining and my purple velvet verona midi Diva with lilac lining. I love the midi Calista the full size was always too big for me. I also love the midi Diva. I gave my full size Diva in storm grey merino to my daughter and this is the replacement. I requested a tie and not tassels I am not a tassel person.  I love the size and I love velvet verona.
> 
> View attachment 4942552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942556


I love them!! For the deep red Calista midi, would you say any of your photos show the real colour? Is it a true red?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also love the feel of verona. To me it does not feel plasticky at all. You are right thank goodness there is something for everyone.


I have never known what feeling like plastic feels like, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived from Italy yesterday and it was too dark to take photos. Here are photos of the dark red Fiore midi Calista with dark blue lining and my purple velvet verona midi Diva with lilac lining. I love the midi Calista the full size was always too big for me. I also love the midi Diva. I gave my full size Diva in storm grey merino to my daughter and this is the replacement. I requested a tie and not tassels I am not a tassel person.  I love the size and I love velvet verona.
> 
> View attachment 4942552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942556


Whoa that velvet verona is stunning!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think plasticky just means it has so much treatment on top of the natural hide that reminds one of pleather/vinyl/faux leather to the point where in a blind grope test with a convincing faux version, you wouldn't be sure which is real or fake. On the far end of the spectrum is patent leather which can feel like enamel! On the other end of the spectrum is glove leather, delicate lambskin which feels like a newborn baby and cannot be replicated in a lab, to my discerning finger tips. Not so far down that end of the spectrum would be nappa with a silky feel (and even merinos feels convincingly natural). 
This is all neither here nor there because that's just one quality of leather people have preferences about and some bags *need* to be hard wearing and durable, water resistant... I just don't mind if my bags are delicate. I have so many to rotate within that I would love it if any of my bags got worn out, I would feel somewhat justified in my collection if it didn't just grow and grow! 
I only spend as much on a bag as I'm willing to lose if I wear it out to my eyes over dozens of wearings and then sell it for a small fraction of what I paid. I'm cool with that. It has yet to happen but if it does I'm cool with that! I don't have perfectionist standards for a bags condition though, and I'm pretty good at rehabbing....


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think plasticky just means it has so much treatment on top of the natural hide that reminds one of pleather/vinyl/faux leather to the point where in a blind grope test with a convincing faux version, you wouldn't be sure which is real or fake. On the far end of the spectrum is patent leather which can feel like enamel! On the other end of the spectrum is glove leather, delicate lambskin which feels like a newborn baby and cannot be replicated in a lab, to my discerning finger tips. Not so far down that end of the spectrum would be nappa with a silky feel (and even merinos feels convincingly natural).
> This is all neither here nor there because that's just one quality of leather people have preferences about and some bags *need* to be hard wearing and durable, water resistant... I just don't mind if my bags are delicate. I have so many to rotate within that I would love it if any of my bags got worn out, I would feel somewhat justified in my collection if it didn't just grow and grow!
> I only spend as much on a bag as I'm willing to lose if I wear it out to my eyes over dozens of wearings and then sell it for a small fraction of what I paid. I'm cool with that. It has yet to happen but if it does I'm cool with that! I don't have perfectionist standards for a bags condition though, and I'm pretty good at rehabbing....


Thanks for is a good explanation. I have heard people say this several times, but you explained it well.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I love them!! For the deep red Calista midi, would you say any of your photos show the real colour? Is it a true red?


It is a true red and a deep red which I love. The photo of the bag laying on the table is a fairly accurate photo of the red leather color.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My first aphrodite! And first merinos bag in years. My massaccesi bags are multiplying! All 3 of these were from the BST!


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> It is a true red and a deep red which I love. The photo of the bag laying on the table is a fairly accurate photo of the red leather color.


. 
I agree, a really pretty deep red with very slight brown undertones. Certainly not as bright as the photo of the model carrying this bag on his site.   I have the same bag in this color.  Love the color, but the leather seems a bit stiff, especially the over the shoulder handle where the leather is double.  I imagine it will soften with use?  If we ever get to go anywhere again.    Anyone else have experience with this leather?  Does it soften?


----------



## afroken

LuvNLux said:


> .
> I agree, a really pretty deep red with very slight brown undertones. Certainly not as bright as the photo of the model carrying this bag on his site.   I have the same bag in this color.  Love the color, but the leather seems a bit stiff, especially the over the shoulder handle where the leather is double.  I imagine it will soften with use?  If we ever get to go anywhere again.    Anyone else have experience with this leather?  Does it soften?


I have this bag in gentian blue fiore and at first I had the same feeling as you, leather not as soft as I initially expected and shoulder handle being stiff. However it has now softened considerably and drapey just how I like it


----------



## LuvNLux

afroken said:


> I have this bag in gentian blue fiore and at first I had the same feeling as you, leather not as soft as I initially expected and shoulder handle being stiff. However it has now softened considerably and drapey just how I like it


Thank you!  That was my hope!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> .
> I agree, a really pretty deep red with very slight brown undertones. Certainly not as bright as the photo of the model carrying this bag on his site.   I have the same bag in this color.  Love the color, but the leather seems a bit stiff, especially the over the shoulder handle where the leather is double.  I imagine it will soften with use?  If we ever get to go anywhere again.    Anyone else have experience with this leather?  Does it soften?


I agree it is stiff I am hoping it softens over time and as you said especially the over the shoulder handle. I am also hoping to eventually go out and use this bag.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I have this bag in gentian blue fiore and at first I had the same feeling as you, leather not as soft as I initially expected and shoulder handle being stiff. However it has now softened considerably and drapey just how I like it


Thanks for the response. I am waiting for it to soften and get drapey so pleased that your blue fiore has softened.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> Thanks for the response. I am waiting for it to soften and get drapey so pleased that your blue fiore has softened.


I loved the style so much that I have since ordered two more  one in purple velvet verona and another in brown verona.

For my two new calista midis, I did ask for an extra 2" shoulder drop extension ($15 euro) and invisible magnetic closure ($20 euro), as the only thing I wish I had changed with my gentian blue fiore calista midi was that it had a longer shoulder drop.


----------



## LuvNLux

afroken said:


> I loved the style so much that I have since ordered two more  one in purple velvet verona and another in brown verona.
> 
> For my two new calista midis, I did ask for an extra 2" shoulder drop extension ($15 euro) and invisible magnetic closure ($20 euro), as the only thing I wish I had changed with my gentian blue fiore calista midi was that it had a longer shoulder drop.


Absolutely agree,  the shoulder drop seems too short for heavier coats.  Altho, I have not tried it over a coat yet. If I ordered another, it would be the 2” longer version.


----------



## Coastal jewel

afroken said:


> @christinemliu and @Coastal jewel , wondering how your independence blue velvet verona Calista midi is holding up? How do you like it? Any cons at all or things you would change? I hate doing this to my wallet lol, but I'm dreaming of another bag (possibly in independence blue velvet verona this time, either Astra crossbody or another Calista midi ). Thank you!


I’m so sorry I did not respond sooner...  I really like my calista midI.. Marco made my strap adjustable which really like.  Full disclosure... I’ve only carried her once.  I think she will be a great casual bag. and on this NYE I’m still looking at Verona leathers and trying to figure out what I might want.


----------



## afroken

Coastal jewel said:


> I’m so sorry I did not respond sooner...  I really like my calista midI.. Marco made my strap adjustable which really like.  Full disclosure... I’ve only carried her once.  I think she will be a great casual bag. and on this NYE I’m still looking at Verona leathers and trying to figure out what I might want.


No worries, not too late at all! Thank you for your review! Happy to hear you love it. I love the independence blue velvet verona and if Marco still has some stock in the future, then I’ll get either Hera midi, Diva midi, or another Calista midi in it. I ordered a purple velvet verona Calista midi this time as I didn’t want to miss out on such a saturated purple, but have that independence blue on my radar 

Happy planning your last minute verona orders, everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4942676
> View attachment 4942678
> View attachment 4942679
> 
> My first aphrodite! And first merinos bag in years. My massaccesi bags are multiplying! All 3 of these were from the BST!


The aphrodite is an undervalued bag. It carries easily, is easy to access and is stylish.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I think plasticky just means it has so much treatment on top of the natural hide that reminds one of pleather/vinyl/faux leather to the point where in a blind grope test with a convincing faux version, you wouldn't be sure which is real or fake. On the far end of the spectrum is patent leather which can feel like enamel! On the other end of the spectrum is glove leather, delicate lambskin which feels like a newborn baby and cannot be replicated in a lab, to my discerning finger tips. Not so far down that end of the spectrum would be nappa with a silky feel (and even merinos feels convincingly natural).
> This is all neither here nor there because that's just one quality of leather people have preferences about and some bags *need* to be hard wearing and durable, water resistant... I just don't mind if my bags are delicate. I have so many to rotate within that I would love it if any of my bags got worn out, I would feel somewhat justified in my collection if it didn't just grow and grow!
> I only spend as much on a bag as I'm willing to lose if I wear it out to my eyes over dozens of wearings and then sell it for a small fraction of what I paid. I'm cool with that. It has yet to happen but if it does I'm cool with that! I don't have perfectionist standards for a bags condition though, and I'm pretty good at rehabbing....



Thank you @SouthernPurseGal for really good explanation.
Been stroking my MM bags and leather samples today to understand how I perceive the various leathers and their coating . Realizing that the artificial surface is why I am not fond of Pompei. But that in general I prefer my handbag leathers to be lightly coated = protected. Delicate leathers frighten me .

To me, Fiore and several of the MM Pebbled leathers feel more coated (almost laquered!) than Verona. I suspect the highly varied surface of Verona combats the plasticky feeling for me. I love Verona.


----------



## Fancyfree

On the topic of leather coating,- 
what should I do with/put on edges where a coated leather has lost it's coating /sheen????
Any ideas?


----------



## christinemliu

Adding some thoughts to the leather feel discussion...
-The feel of the leather can vary even across colors of a leather type. For example, for me, caramel merinos has been the softest merinos for me, followed by black. My navy pebbled piece is softer than my anthracite pebbled bag.
-Verona does have a light coating, but I find Verona softens over time and the textured feel is flexible and closer to pebbled.
-It is quite interesting because of the different types and quality of leather that is coated. The ensuing "feel" could be quite similar to coated canvas, saffiano, or coated "grossgrain" leather. The coating could also be used to intentionally mask an inferior leather.

For @Fancyfree, you could try a leather finisher? The final coat used when using leather paint. Marco may have a suggestion.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Adding some thoughts to the leather feel discussion...
> -The feel of the leather can vary even across colors of a leather type. For example, for me, caramel merinos has been the softest merinos for me, followed by black. My navy pebbled piece is softer than my anthracite pebbled bag.
> -Verona does have a light coating, but I find Verona softens over time and the textured feel is flexible and closer to pebbled.
> -It is quite interesting because of the different types and quality of leather that is coated. The ensuing "feel" could be quite similar to coated canvas, saffiano, or coated "grossgrain" leather. The coating could also be used to intentionally mask an inferior leather.
> 
> For @Fancyfree, you could try a leather finisher? The final coat used when using leather paint. Marco may have a suggestion.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone!


Thank you, @christinemliu ! Brilliant! A quick google led me to a brand called Angelus that sells leather finishers in matte, normal, satin, high gloss and satin high gloss!!!
I will ask Marco which brands he recommends. And post his answer here 

Happy New Year to all


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Aphrodite can hold my MacBook horizontally! & the zipper top feels secure in case of rain and the Crossbody strap in case of needing to be hands free.  So.... it's definitely the sickest sweetest most stylish laptop tote around!


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4943600
> View attachment 4943601
> View attachment 4943602
> View attachment 4943603
> View attachment 4943604
> View attachment 4943605
> 
> 
> Aphrodite can hold my MacBook horizontally! & the zipper top feels secure in case of rain and the Crossbody strap in case of needing to be hands free.  So.... it's definitely the sickest sweetest most stylish laptop tote around!


What are the measurements of your macbook? Wondering if my macbook air would fit...


----------



## LuvNLux




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

samfalstaff said:


> What are the measurements of your macbook? Wondering if my macbook air would fit...


Mine is a MacBook air too!


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Mine is a MacBook air too!


Well, then!!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> My white box arrived from Italy yesterday and it was too dark to take photos. Here are photos of the dark red Fiore midi Calista with dark blue lining and my purple velvet verona midi Diva with lilac lining. I love the midi Calista the full size was always too big for me. I also love the midi Diva. I gave my full size Diva in storm grey merino to my daughter and this is the replacement. I requested a tie and not tassels I am not a tassel person.  I love the size and I love velvet verona.
> 
> View attachment 4942552
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942553
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942554
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942555
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942556


these are both stunning. That Midi- Diva is gorgeous in velvet purple verona. If I didn't already have the midi diva in purple Sorrento I would be ordering one in the velvet verona-- it looks made for this style.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love the aphrodite but I decided to give it to my mom. I love her and she loves the aphrodite.


----------



## southernbelle43

I wonder if this counts as a twilly?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if this counts as a twilly?
> View attachment 4945959


I love this red bag. It's gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love this red bag. It's gorgeous.


Thanks. My favorite Massaccesi style.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if this counts as a twilly?
> View attachment 4945959



Definitely looks like a matching twilly at one glance! Miss M (or is it the little one?) is stunning in this shade of red.



New to me from the BST. I love the BST, it's the only Facebook group which I turn on all notifications for. Vachetta has beautiful depth of color and despite its reputation of being heavy, feels very light in Daphne. Think I might get more Vachetta bags in future, I like how it looks and feels. It's the kind of leather that comes to my mind when I think of durable leathers that can last decades.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Definitely looks like a matching twilly at one glance! Miss M (or is it the little one?) is stunning in this shade of red.
> 
> View attachment 4946432
> 
> New to me from the BST. I love the BST, it's the only Facebook group which I turn on all notifications for. Vachetta has beautiful depth of color and despite its reputation of being heavy, feels very light in Daphne. Think I might get more Vachetta bags in future, I like how it looks and feels. It's the kind of leather that comes to my mind when I think of durable leathers that can last decades.


The Daphne is a great bag!    My red bag is the little M and I absolutely love it. It is the only MM  that I am aware of that has five pockets inside. And it is so easy to access the contents. I want like another one at some point, but I ordered a Sabrina midi in the new Stardust leather because it did not seem to suit a little M, sigh.  I also love vachetta. To me it is the ultimate in leather. I have a Juliet midi and a Zhoe in it. My Juliet has softened and aged so nicely, but I have not used the Zhoe enough yet.


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @christinemliu ! Brilliant! A quick google led me to a brand called Angelus that sells leather finishers in matte, normal, satin, high gloss and satin high gloss!!!
> I will ask Marco which brands he recommends. And post his answer here
> 
> Happy New Year to all


Marco had no recomendations concerning leather finishers.
I've ordered the Matte and Satin from Angelus (but it will take quite a while before I receive it)


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> Marco had no recomendations concerning leather finishers.
> I've ordered the Matte and Satin from Angelus (but it will take quite a while before I receive it)


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?


----------



## christinemliu

ohmisseevee said:


> Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?


Ohhhh, brilliant question. I didn't go out much, but I think my most used MM was the Angel Midi because the pockets are so convenient to hold everything needed for quick access. My favorite MM though, the one that will never leave, is my Soulmate Midi...possibly because it was my first Massaccesi custom order. But funny enough, she doesn't get used as much as my other MMs...


----------



## southernbelle43

I used all of my bags during the year because I change them every day.


----------



## dignatius

dignatius said:


> BTW, Marco found 2 Velvet Verona skins in Purple that he'd missed before.  There should  be enough for full size bags if anybody is interested.  I think I just snagged the last bit of Wine Velvet for a colorblocked Theia Midi




And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love emailing with Marco! He never makes me feel like I am a bother even when I ramble my purse thoughts for paragraph after paragraph.


----------



## Kimbashop

dignatius said:


> And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948944
> View attachment 4948945


I love it with the contrasting strap. Really pretty bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

ohmisseevee said:


> Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?


My most used bag this COVID year has been my Little Valerie in red cuoio tuscano. I love the look and design of this bag; it is a perfect crossbody size. It has also become my favorite MM bag. Two other well-used bags have been my  midi-Diva (perfect summer/fall bag) and my fairly new midi-Soulmate. The Soulmate will definitely be used a lot this year as I have fallen in love with this style. 

Prior to this year my favorite and most-used MM bag was my Modena, which I took to work almost every day.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> My most used bag this COVID year has been my Little Valerie in red cuoio tuscano. I love the look and design of this bag; it is a perfect crossbody size. It has also become my favorite MM bag. Two other well-used bags have been my  midi-Diva (perfect summer/fall bag) and my fairly new midi-Soulmate. The Soulmate will definitely be used a lot this year as I have fallen in love with this style.
> 
> Prior to this year my favorite and most-used MM bag was my Modena, which I took to work almost every day.


I remember your gorgeous Soulmate midi. Unfortunately Marco was out of that colour before long, velvet verona is stunning. Out of curiosity, do you find your Soulmate midi heavy? I read that velvet verona is lighter than verona.


----------



## ajamy

ohmisseevee said:


> Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?


Great question! Over the summer my most used bags were my green ray Daphne from the BST (the colour went with lots of my summer wardrobe), orange tuscania midi muse for when I needed a larger bag and straw midi diva, just a great style! My favourite midi Victorias hardly ever left the wardrobe as our social life was so restricted.


----------



## Ludmilla

dignatius said:


> And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948944
> View attachment 4948945


Oh,I like that one. It looks great with the Hera strap and the 2 colours!


----------



## afroken

I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.

First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!



Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).


Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.


Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4950070
> 
> Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).
> View attachment 4950075
> 
> Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.
> View attachment 4950081
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Great selections.  Enjoy


----------



## djfmn

dignatius said:


> And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948944
> View attachment 4948945


This is amazing. I love this bag. I love the wine verona it is beautiful. I really like the way you changed the styling. Just gorgeous!!


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4950070
> 
> Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).
> View attachment 4950075
> 
> Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.
> View attachment 4950081
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!


Lovely all of them. Love Clio I was also pleased it was bigger than I thought it would be. I ordered a second one because I really like the size. The Flor is gorgeous and purple verona well what can I say I have a midi Diva in purple verona. Love all of these.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?


I like @southernbelle43 change my bags all the time even if I am not going anywhere. I just take it out of the closet and dust bag and put all my stuff into it like my wallet etc. Just so I have it out to look at and it makes me feel like I have used my bag. I was like this before Covid. I changed my bags often if not every day at least every second day. If I went out during the day I used one bag and if I went out that evening I used another bag. I just love rotating and using all my bags.


----------



## Cleda

ohmisseevee said:


> Now that 2020 is officially over - did any of you keep track of your most-used MM bag? And was it different from your favorite MM bag?



I've not have much use of my Soulmate Midi which was my first MM bag ever. I just found it too casual looking for work and doesn't match my work clothes very well. This year, however, when I'm not able to work in office for the most part, I found myself using the Soulmate Midi the most among all my bags. I just keep reaching for it, it is so comfortable to carry, spacious enough to chuck everything in, and it dresses up casual wear like shorts and t-shirt.

When I do go into office, I rotate between my favourite MM bags - Modena, Modena Midi, Little Athena, Little Minerva. I actually choose my bag first, then plan what to wear to go with it.


----------



## Cleda

dignatius said:


> And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948944
> View attachment 4948945



Beautiful! And very nice adaptations. If I were ever to order a Theia, I shall do something similar. I really like it with the colourblocked Hera straps. Velvet Verona gives this bag such a unique look.



afroken said:


> I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4950070
> 
> Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).
> View attachment 4950075
> 
> Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.
> View attachment 4950081
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Your Clio is in a beautiful shade of green! Clio is such a pretty bag, I might get one if I can sell my Zhoe. I prefer the buckle design on Clio.

I have a Grey Flor Penelope too, love it! Marco's unique leather offerings are always very interesting.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I like @southernbelle43 change my bags all the time even if I am not going anywhere. I just take it out of the closet and dust bag and put all my stuff into it like my wallet etc. Just so I have it out to look at and it makes me feel like I have used my bag. I was like this before Covid. I changed my bags often if not every day at least every second day. If I went out during the day I used one bag and if I went out that evening I used another bag. I just love rotating and using all my bags.


A woman after my own heart!!!!  I change clothes every day and shoes every day and BAGS every day.


----------



## yellow_tulip

I copied a lovely tfer on this lovely black verona Star! It’s my first verona leather and boy have I been missing out. So sad to hear Marco won’t be stocking this anymore..


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Off topic...I just wanted to share a toothy, but not as toothy as this morning, smile! Fresh gap in my youngest's mouth. I'm playing tooth fairy tonight.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I remember your gorgeous Soulmate midi. Unfortunately Marco was out of that colour before long, velvet verona is stunning. Out of curiosity, do you find your Soulmate midi heavy? I read that velvet verona is lighter than verona.


I don't find it that heavy at all, although t is not the lightest bag that I have in this size. The weight that I think comes from the thick handles and folds of leather doesn't bother me at all. I have even carried a bottle of wine, cups, and other objects in it for a recent social distancing event. The Velvet Verona is very light. Is there another velvet color that you like?


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4950070
> 
> Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).
> View attachment 4950075
> 
> Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.
> View attachment 4950081
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!


I have never considered a green bag, but your stunning green Clio is making me rethink Green as an option! What a fun bag in that color. Congrats on your lovely purchases!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I have never considered a green bag, but your stunning green Clio is making me rethink Green as an option! What a fun bag in that color. Congrats on your lovely purchases!


It is really pretty. Green was never on my radar either,  but now I have one and another one coming this week!


----------



## southernbelle43

Isn't she pretty!  My Astra hobo in mud verona.  The closure is so pretty, but it is finicky to open and close. However, I had my bag made without a zipper, so I am able to reach in and get what I need without ever using it which works well for me. I am not in any situations to worry about security of my bags, so I prefer wide open, easy to access styles for most of them.  



The camera always makes mud look like it has a pink undertones but it does not.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I don't find it that heavy at all, although t is not the lightest bag that I have in this size. The weight that I think comes from the thick handles and folds of leather doesn't bother me at all. I have even carried a bottle of wine, cups, and other objects in it for a recent social distancing event. The Velvet Verona is very light. Is there another velvet color that you like?



I love the independence blue velvet verona too! I’m hoping that Marco will still have some stock left when I decide on the style. I’ve overspent in the last few months on bags and need to stop a bit so I can replenish my bag funds 



Kimbashop said:


> I have never considered a green bag, but your stunning green Clio is making me rethink Green as an option! What a fun bag in that color. Congrats on your lovely purchases!



Thank you! Green and purple are my favourite colours and the first colours that I always gravitate towards when buying a new bag  Marco has some stunning greens, I’m hoping he can get more purples in the future.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't she pretty!  My Astra hobo in mud verona.  The closure is so pretty, but it is finicky to open and close. However, I had my bag made without a zipper, so I am able to reach in and get what I need without ever using it which works well for me. I am not in any situations to worry about security of my bags, so I prefer wide open, easy to access styles for most of them.
> View attachment 4951090
> View attachment 4951091
> 
> The camera always makes mud look like it has a pink undertones but it does not.


Love your softer version!  Enjoy!


----------



## tenKrat

dignatius said:


> And here she is.  Midi Theia in the last bit of Wine Velvet Verona with a Hera strap instead of a Theia strap.  Opted not to have the half moon as there would have been too much going on...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948944
> View attachment 4948945


Theia Midi looks fantastic with the Hera strap!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't she pretty!  My Astra hobo in mud verona.  The closure is so pretty, but it is finicky to open and close. However, I had my bag made without a zipper, so I am able to reach in and get what I need without ever using it which works well for me. I am not in any situations to worry about security of my bags, so I prefer wide open, easy to access styles for most of them.
> View attachment 4951090
> View attachment 4951091
> 
> The camera always makes mud look like it has a pink undertones but it does not.


 Beautiful! You make me want one crossbody style with unstructured leather ( like the Hermes Evelyn). Can you show how the closure works? Do yoi think it cam be changed to other closures?


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't she pretty!  My Astra hobo in mud verona.  The closure is so pretty, but it is finicky to open and close. However, I had my bag made without a zipper, so I am able to reach in and get what I need without ever using it which works well for me. I am not in any situations to worry about security of my bags, so I prefer wide open, easy to access styles for most of them.
> View attachment 4951090
> View attachment 4951091
> 
> The camera always makes mud look like it has a pink undertones but it does not.


 Very classy. I love the gold hardware with the colors


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Beautiful! You make me want one crossbody style with unstructured leather ( like the Hermes Evelyn). Can you show how the closure works? Do yoi think it cam be changed to other closures?


I think a Clio closure (which is only a magnet but looks like a buckle) would look good...


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> Beautiful! You make me want one crossbody style with unstructured leather ( like the Hermes Evelyn). Can you show how the closure works? Do yoi think it cam be changed to other closures?


Sure. You twist the circular knob 180 degrees to the left or the right until you can slip the strap out if the grove. And yes Marco will probably change it for you. The Evelyne was the look I was going for as well, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

yellow_tulip said:


> I copied a lovely tfer on this lovely black verona Star! It’s my first verona leather and boy have I been missing out. So sad to hear Marco won’t be stocking this anymore..
> 
> View attachment 4950395


I am not a back pack person, but that is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yesterday I must have hacked off the bag gods or the Massaccesi gods. I received one bag, not an MM, and the material was not as it was advertised, or at least it was not what I thought it was. So I opened it, and was off to UPS for the return in less than 30 mins. Not to worry because another one, from France, arrived shortly thereafter from a company that I had never ordered from before. The bag looked and felt cheaper than I was used to, but it was not expensive so I probably could have lived with that if the zipper had worked. It was totally defective, argggggg.  Now I have to figure out what they are going to do about it because I do not relish the idea of sending it back to France with all the hassle that is involved.

This is what I get when I stray from Marco.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure. You twist the circular knob 180 degrees to the left or the right until you can slip the strap out if the grove. And yes Marco will probably change it for you. The Evelyne was the look I was going for as well, lol.
> View attachment 4952089
> View attachment 4952090


Thanks! Thr closure is cool and unique but I can now see why it is difficult.


----------



## tenKrat

Anyone want to post their BOTD/OOTD? Yesterday, my black vacchetta Mia was part of my OOTD.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Anyone want to post their BOTD/OOTD? Yesterday, my black vacchetta Mia was part of my OOTD.
> View attachment 4952568


You look so cute and coordinted, but then you always do.


----------



## BittyMonkey

yellow_tulip said:


> I copied a lovely tfer on this lovely black verona Star! It’s my first verona leather and boy have I been missing out. So sad to hear Marco won’t be stocking this anymore..
> 
> View attachment 4950395


Any chance you could model this? I really like the Star but think it may be too small.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Yesterday I must have hacked off the bag gods or the Massaccesi gods. I received one bag, not an MM, and the material was not as it was advertised, or at least it was not what I thought it was. So I opened it, and was off to UPS for the return in less than 30 mins. Not to worry because another one, from France, arrived shortly thereafter from a company that I had never ordered from before. The bag looked and felt cheaper than I was used to, but it was not expensive so I probably could have lived with that if the zipper had worked. It was totally defective, argggggg.  Now I have to figure out what they are going to do about it because I do not relish the idea of sending it back to France with all the hassle that is involved.
> 
> This is what I get when I stray from Marco.  Lesson learned.


Who was this, I have been eyeing a couple smaller French designers lately.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> Who was this, I have been eyeing a couple smaller French designers lately.


It was Sequoia.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yesterday I must have hacked off the bag gods or the Massaccesi gods. I received one bag, not an MM, and the material was not as it was advertised, or at least it was not what I thought it was. So I opened it, and was off to UPS for the return in less than 30 mins. Not to worry because another one, from France, arrived shortly thereafter from a company that I had never ordered from before. The bag looked and felt cheaper than I was used to, but it was not expensive so I probably could have lived with that if the zipper had worked. It was totally defective, argggggg.  Now I have to figure out what they are going to do about it because I do not relish the idea of sending it back to France with all the hassle that is involved.
> 
> This is what I get when I stray from Marco.  Lesson learned.


In your post after this you mentioned it was Sequoia. A friend of mine ordered one and I love the style it was very fashion forward and unusual. She told me that although the bag was nice looking she had some issues with the overall quality and she indicated that her bag did not hold up that well. She then said you get what you pay for as she also has a couple of MM bags. She told me there was no comparison in quality. I suppose we get spoiled with MM quality. Having said that I still like some of their designs.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> In your post after this you mentioned it was Sequoia. A friend of mine ordered one and I love the style it was very fashion forward and unusual. She told me that although the bag was nice looking she had some issues with the overall quality and she indicated that her bag did not hold up that well. She then said you get what you pay for as she also has a couple of MM bags. She told me there was no comparison in quality. I suppose we get spoiled with MM quality. Having said that I still like some of their designs.


You are spot on. I have become a bag snob, but I have some lesser quality bags that I love.  My Roberto Pieri Bea bag is one of my very favorites.  And I would have carried this one because I really love the style, but what I loved was how wide the opening is when the zipper works, lol.
I need to edit this.  My Pieri bag is coated canvas, was inexpensive and it is entirely comparable to my LV.
And another edit.  We get WAY more than we pay for with Marco for sure!!!! Iguess I am through, lol.


----------



## porpentine

SouthernPurseGal said:


> They're both lovely. I can't wait to get my second hand chocolate Verona midi selene. I'm sitting out the Verona sale because right now I'm finding previously hard to afford premier designer bags on the second hand market for half of a MM custom order. So it's a buyers market right now for second hand and I'm going to take advantage. But....when a promotion comes up I've decided on nut nappa soft Astra....with beige lambskin lining.....??!
> Tell me about the lambskin lining!! Never tried.


Hi there, I have one bag with beige lambskin lining and 2 with the black lambskin. I love it. It feels very luxurious. Not sure if anyone gave you more detailed comments but if not I’ll post some pics of my bags for you. Just bear in mind that the lambskin adds a bit of weight to the bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

porpentine said:


> Hi there, I have one bag with beige lambskin lining and 2 with the black lambskin. I love it. It feels very luxurious. Not sure if anyone gave you more detailed comments but if not I’ll post some pics of my bags for you. Just bear in mind that the lambskin adds a bit of weight to the bag.


I would love to see them. I have never ordered for the weight reason.


----------



## afroken

porpentine said:


> Hi there, I have one bag with beige lambskin lining and 2 with the black lambskin. I love it. It feels very luxurious. Not sure if anyone gave you more detailed comments but if not I’ll post some pics of my bags for you. Just bear in mind that the lambskin adds a bit of weight to the bag.


I would love to see photos too. I’ve been interested in lambskin lining as well but the cost and weight held me back. Would appreciate seeing some photos as there aren’t many here in the thread!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I would love to see photos too. I’ve been interested in lambskin lining as well but the cost and weight held me back. Would appreciate seeing some photos as there aren’t many here in the thread!


+1


----------



## christinemliu

porpentine said:


> Hi there, I have one bag with beige lambskin lining and 2 with the black lambskin. I love it. It feels very luxurious. Not sure if anyone gave you more detailed comments but if not I’ll post some pics of my bags for you. Just bear in mind that the lambskin adds a bit of weight to the bag.


Adding to the growing chorus of I would love to see the lambskin lining! Both colors! And...if you are bored and have time and would like to...could you add weight of the bags you are posting, pretty please? Thank you!!!! Okay if not!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> I received another shipment today. Marco sent it out the day before Christmas, so it took just 2 weeks to reach me. Very fast considering it was smack in the middle of the holiday season.
> 
> First up is Clio in eden green nappa, marine lining, silver HW. She’s bigger than I thought! Which is a good thing because the one thing I was concerned re: Clio was that she may be too small, as many crossbodies are these days. The eden green is not necessarily a dark green, but not as light as a mid-tone (is that even a word? I was thinking green ray nappa) green either. Marco’s swatch is an accurate presentation of the colour, and my photo also shows the true tone too. She’s very lovely!
> 
> View attachment 4950070
> 
> Next up is Penelope Midi in grey Flor, dark grey lining, dark gunmetal HW. I was very lucky that Marco still had some Flor left. I also ordered a teal Flor aura which should be arriving late Jan or early Feb. Flor is exquisite. I echo everyone here who described the leather as having an embroidery effect. I’ve never seen anything like it. I can also use her as a clutch (when we can start having evening functions again).
> View attachment 4950075
> 
> Lastly, my favourite of all! The Black Friday bonus: Little Penelope in purple velvet verona, lilac lining, gold HW. She’s so cute! And velvet verona is so luxurious, I love it. I’m so glad I also got a full sized bag in this leather because not only is the leather so great, the colour is so saturated too. You can never have enough purple.
> View attachment 4950081
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Congrats on all your beauties!


----------



## carterazo

yellow_tulip said:


> I copied a lovely tfer on this lovely black verona Star! It’s my first verona leather and boy have I been missing out. So sad to hear Marco won’t be stocking this anymore..
> 
> View attachment 4950395



So yummy!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Isn't she pretty!  My Astra hobo in mud verona.  The closure is so pretty, but it is finicky to open and close. However, I had my bag made without a zipper, so I am able to reach in and get what I need without ever using it which works well for me. I am not in any situations to worry about security of my bags, so I prefer wide open, easy to access styles for most of them.
> View attachment 4951090
> View attachment 4951091
> 
> The camera always makes mud look like it has a pink undertones but it does not.


Lovely!  Mud verona is such a cameleon.


----------



## tenKrat

Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.
> View attachment 4956503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956504


Wow! This is beautiful!


----------



## lenie

tenKrat said:


> Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.
> View attachment 4956503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956504


This is beautiful! I agree about the Velvet Verona. I have the Bluejay velvet Verona in an Angelica Messenger, purple velvet in Penelope and little Penelope, and ordered a Hera in Nude velvet.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.
> View attachment 4956503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956504


@tenKrat this is gorgeous. I love this leather. I got a midi Diva in this leather with lilac lining. It is such a stunning leather. I am hoping Marco has some of this leather left over because I am definitely considering another velvet verona bag. Perhaps a Little Hera in velvet Verona. MM has the pattern for a Little Hera.


----------



## afroken

I just received another shipment from MM. This one arrived in only 4 business days; I had initially thought this would come early February!

Here is the teal Flor Aura, silver lining, silver HW. It’s a little bigger than the Clio but only a bit. I like the Clio better as I really liked the buckle, but I think Flor looks stunning in a more minimalist style like Aura, as there isn’t much ornamentation to take away the leather’s unique characteristics. Very well made up to the last detail, as expected from MM.



Here is my favourite MM bag so far, and also the bag that lured me into this rabbit hole  Little Minerva in dark green nappa, purple lining, silver HW, with longer front flap and external slip pocket at the back. I had spent a long time trying to plan this one, asking everyone here whether to go with nappa or merinos, asking for pictures of different colours. I’m so glad with this creation in the end, it’s exactly what I’m looking for. Very happy with both bags


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I just received another shipment from MM. This one arrived in only 4 business days; I had initially thought this would come early February!
> 
> Here is the teal Flor Aura, silver lining, silver HW. It’s a little bigger than the Clio but only a bit. I like the Clio better as I really liked the buckle, but I think Flor looks stunning in a more minimalist style like Aura, as there isn’t much ornamentation to take away the leather’s unique characteristics. Very well made up to the last detail, as expected from MM.
> View attachment 4957389
> 
> 
> Here is my favourite MM bag so far, and also the bag that lured me into this rabbit hole  Little Minerva in dark green nappa, purple lining, silver HW, with longer front flap and external slip pocket at the back. I had spent a long time trying to plan this one, asking everyone here whether to go with nappa or merinos, asking for pictures of different colours. I’m so glad with this creation in the end, it’s exactly what I’m looking for. Very happy with both bags
> View attachment 4957396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957397


I remember your efforts to figure out what would work best. It is really a beautiful bag and I hope you enjoy using it. The teal Flor is the most  leather MM has offered and is stunning.   Good choices.


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.
> View attachment 4956503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956504


This is so beautiful!  Showcases that leather so well!  This is the first Hera that I have seen with a top zipper.  Does it affect the slouchiness/draping of the bag much?  I think I remember you have other Heras?  Do you prefer zipper over magnet closure?


----------



## porpentine

Hi Everyone sorry for the delay in posting pics of the lambskin lining! I promise I will do it over the weekend!!



southernbelle43 said:


> I would love to see them. I have never ordered for the weight reason.





afroken said:


> I would love to see photos too. I’ve been interested in lambskin lining as well but the cost and weight held me back. Would appreciate seeing some photos as there aren’t many here in the thread!





Kimbashop said:


> +1





christinemliu said:


> Adding to the growing chorus of I would love to see the lambskin lining! Both colors! And...if you are bored and have time and would like to...could you add weight of the bags you are posting, pretty please? Thank you!!!! Okay if not!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just added the equivalent of an entire bag to my current order: 6 metallic/purple velvet verona SLGs that will adorn my keys, be my wallet, my coin pouch and makeup bag. I’m ridiculously excited.
> Words to live by:  the only thing worth forgoing a third purse to your MM order is getting 6 gorgeous SLG goodies instead.



Have these come in yet?  Because I *need* to see the whole assortment!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Claudia Herzog said:


> Have these come in yet?  Because I *need* to see the whole assortment!


Nope! Not my turn in the queue yet. It's only been a few weeks since I paid so I imagine my order will come up in February and I'll get it in a month or so. I did recently add bracelets and belts and custom monogram embossing to my order so I am probably more excited about the SLGs than the two bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Premium leather from Italy is the best in my opinion. Velvet Verona leather is one of the most unique offerings from Marco. Lush texture and rich softness. It is unlike any other leather. I’m grateful I was able to get a bag in it—-Hera in purple with dark gunmetal hardware and apple green lining. Photos taken outdoors in afternoon light.
> View attachment 4956503
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956504


Just stunning. I love the apple green lining with the purple. I think the velvet verona works really well with slouchy bags.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I just received another shipment from MM. This one arrived in only 4 business days; I had initially thought this would come early February!
> 
> Here is the teal Flor Aura, silver lining, silver HW. It’s a little bigger than the Clio but only a bit. I like the Clio better as I really liked the buckle, but I think Flor looks stunning in a more minimalist style like Aura, as there isn’t much ornamentation to take away the leather’s unique characteristics. Very well made up to the last detail, as expected from MM.
> View attachment 4957389
> 
> 
> Here is my favourite MM bag so far, and also the bag that lured me into this rabbit hole  Little Minerva in dark green nappa, purple lining, silver HW, with longer front flap and external slip pocket at the back. I had spent a long time trying to plan this one, asking everyone here whether to go with nappa or merinos, asking for pictures of different colours. I’m so glad with this creation in the end, it’s exactly what I’m looking for. Very happy with both bags
> View attachment 4957396
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957397


Beautiful bags. I love seeing the Minerva in this dark green color.


----------



## Monaliceke

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Nope! Not my turn in the queue yet. It's only been a few weeks since I paid so I imagine my order will come up in February and I'll get it in a month or so. I did recently add bracelets and belts and custom monogram embossing to my order so I am probably more excited about the SLGs than the two bags!



“bracelets and belts and custom monogram embossing”? How does this work? I didn’t know we could ask for all these  requests?


----------



## djfmn

MM has reintroduced the gorgeous Sheen Leather. There is an article on his blog and I received a newsletter. I bought about 4 or 5 BE Sheen leather bags about 15 years ago when MM was making bags for BE. I still have 2 of them. It is a light weight leather with interesting characteristics. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/re-introducing-sheen-leather
The colors are really beautiful. I never thought he would get this leather again as I had asked him many times if there was any chance of getting some sheen leather. Super pleased he was able to convince his tannery to do a limited production run.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> MM has reintroduced the gorgeous Sheen Leather. There is an article on his blog and I received a newsletter. I bought about 4 or 5 BE Sheen leather bags about 15 years ago when MM was making bags for BE. I still have 2 of them. It is a light weight leather with interesting characteristics. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/re-introducing-sheen-leather
> The colors are really beautiful. I never thought he would get this leather again as I had asked him many times if there was any chance of getting some sheen leather. Super pleased he was able to convince his tannery to do a limited production run.


Ooooh magenta!! I will sound really dumb but what’s the difference between sheen and Aquila matte?


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Ooooh magenta!! I will sound really dumb but what’s the difference between sheen and Aquila matte?


Um, no, my question may sound dumb...does this leather have a lot of "sheen"? It doesn't seem like it in the pictures which is actually what I want! If so, I'm eyeing anchor grey...


----------



## afroken

Adding to the chorus of questions about sheen... what styles is it best suited for?


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> Ooooh magenta!!





christinemliu said:


> I'm eyeing anchor grey...



Sacramento green here!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> MM has reintroduced the gorgeous Sheen Leather. There is an article on his blog and I received a newsletter. I bought about 4 or 5 BE Sheen leather bags about 15 years ago when MM was making bags for BE. I still have 2 of them. It is a light weight leather with interesting characteristics. https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/re-introducing-sheen-leather
> The colors are really beautiful. I never thought he would get this leather again as I had asked him many times if there was any chance of getting some sheen leather. Super pleased he was able to convince his tannery to do a limited production run.


I am so confused. 
Reintroduced? 
I can't find any photos of previous MM bags in any Sheen leather


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ooooh magenta!! I will sound really dumb but what’s the difference between sheen and Aquila matte?


Its is a completely different leather. I think it is closer to Athene. MM used to have this leather when he made bags for Belen Echandia. It is a very lightweight leather with interesting sheen to it. It was one of my all time favorite BE leathers. Anyone who bought BE bags on this forum will know the Sheen leather and might have some better input than I have. @Odebdo knows this leather really well she might be better able to answer your question. So does @bonniekir she is also knowledgeable when it comes to this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I am so confused.
> Reintroduced?
> I can't find any photos of previous MM bags in any Sheen leather


He did have some Sheen leather I know that Odebdo ordered a midi Selene or a Selene in sheen leather. He had a little of this leather but was not able to order any more. I think MM called it Athene but it is the same as Sheen. Athene and Sheen are identical from what I know. He had some Athene in about 2015/2016 if I remember correctly. It was a limited production run and it went very quickly. He was not able to get more of it. I missed out on Athene and asked him if there was any chance of getting some Athene or Sheen leather. He indicated that the tannery was not producing it any longer. He must have convinced the tannery to do a production run of Sheen/Athene for him.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> He did have some Sheen leather I know that Odebdo ordered a midi Selene or a Selene in sheen leather. He had a little of this leather but was not able to order any more. I think MM called it Athene but it is the same as Sheen. Athene and Sheen are identical from what I know.


Thank you, @djfmn ! I have seen photos of Athene


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> He did have some Sheen leather I know that Odebdo ordered a midi Selene or a Selene in sheen leather. He had a little of this leather but was not able to order any more. I think MM called it Athene but it is the same as Sheen. Athene and Sheen are identical from what I know. He had some Athene in about 2015/2016 if I remember correctly. It was a limited production run and it went very quickly. He was not able to get more of it. I missed out on Athene and asked him if there was any chance of getting some Athene or Sheen leather. He indicated that the tannery was not producing it any longer. He must have convinced the tannery to do a production run of Sheen for him.


Athene! Thank you! That’s the leather I was thinking of, not Aquila!


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I am so confused.
> Reintroduced?
> I can't find any photos of previous MM bags in any Sheen leather


Looks for bags in Athene leather. Athene and Sheen are the same leather.


----------



## Monaliceke

How easy is it to care for this leather? I am thinking of something small, maybe a phoebe.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Adding to the chorus of questions about sheen... what styles is it best suited for?


My personal opinion is that sheen is good for unstructured bags. Like Juliet, Selene, Calista, Soulmate, Theia, Sienna, Hera, Venus, Demetra, Victoria, Aphrodite,Minerva,  Modena and all the midi and smaller versions of these styles, I have probably missed some. Although having said that you could probably use it on a structured bag as well. I know that Odebdo's Selene in this leather was absolutely stunning. I am leaning towards a midi Juliet or a midi Modena or perhaps a Little Hera. I love the Hot Magenta, Sea Green and Sacramento green.


----------



## djfmn

luxemadam said:


> How easy is it to care for this leather? I am thinking of something small, maybe a phoebe.


I have had about 4 or 5 bags in this leather and it was very easy to care for. I cleaned it with lovinmybags cleanser and moisturizer because that is what I have always used. It cleaned up beautifully and I have had these bags for over 15 years. The only wear on these bags are some slight corner wear and after 15 years that is probably to be expected.


----------



## paintednightsky

I am tempted by the Sheen leather.  Used to love the sheen leather from BE.  I had fuschia, petrol, and purple.  Smell amazing.  It wears down a bit so not for those who don't like the worn look with time as it wrinkles a bit and softens.


----------



## paintednightsky

Does anyone know what happened to the reference thread?  I had it bookmarked and searched it as well and can't find it. I think I want to buy the aphrodite style.  Soulmate is a tad too large and midi too small so I thought this might be a nice in between.  Wanted to see some pictures/mod shots.


----------



## christinemliu

djfmn said:


> Looks for bags in Athene leather. Athene and Sheen are the same leather.



Oh!!! This is helpful. I had adopted a Selene Midi in athene for a time. It does have a sheen, but not super, super shiny. 
If this is helpful @luxemadam, I was the second, possibly the third owner of that Selene and the leather still was great. After use, it had become velvety to the touch. It is lightweight and does have some distressing. It probably isn't as hardy as Africa or pebbled leather but still sturdy. I think the closest comparison is to some of the leather that Hobo International uses.


----------



## tenKrat

lenie said:


> This is beautiful! I agree about the Velvet Verona. I have the Bluejay velvet Verona in an Angelica Messenger, purple velvet in Penelope and little Penelope, and ordered a Hera in Nude velvet.


Ohhh...! I look forward to seeing your Hera in nude velvet.


----------



## christinemliu

paintednightsky said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the reference thread?  I had it bookmarked and searched it as well and can't find it. I think I want to buy the aphrodite style.  Soulmate is a tad too large and midi too small so I thought this might be a nice in between.  Wanted to see some pictures/mod shots.


@paintednightsky, does this help:




__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Also, I think it was @dignatius who did a really helpful Youtube video on the Aphrodite:


----------



## tenKrat

I was excited to hear the news of the sheen leather offering. So, I resurrected my Belen Echandia sheen handbags. Sheen leather is lighter than nappa, and it has beautiful veining throughout. I love this leather because of its unique look. The sheen is subtle. These bags are 10-11 years old.

I’m Beautiful Midi in midnight blue sheen:


I forgot the name of this second bag; it was one of BE’s very first bags. In petrol sheen:


----------



## afroken

Balenciaga fans who also own an Athene piece, do you think Athene/Sheen leather is similar to the Bal agneau?


----------



## afroken

tenKrat said:


> I was excited to hear the news of the sheen leather offering. So, I resurrected my Belen Echandia sheen handbags. Sheen leather is lighter than nappa, and it has beautiful veining throughout. I love this leather because of its unique look. The sheen is subtle. These bags are 10-11 years old.
> 
> I’m Beautiful Midi in midnight blue sheen:
> View attachment 4961059
> 
> I forgot the name of this second bag; it was one of BE’s very first bags. In petrol sheen:
> View attachment 4961060


These are stunning bags! Glad they held up so well. Thank you for sharing. This is very helpful


----------



## Fancyfree

Found some photos of Athene (/Sheen)...









Looks very shiny!
But also similar to Tuscania. Those of you who have experience with both leathers,- Could Sheen be described as a shiny or laquered non-distressed Tuscania?


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Found some photos of Athene (/Sheen)...
> View attachment 4961066
> View attachment 4961067
> View attachment 4961068
> View attachment 4961069
> View attachment 4961074
> View attachment 4961076
> View attachment 4961078
> View attachment 4961081
> 
> Looks very shiny!
> But also similar to Tuscania. Those of you who have experience with both leathers,- Could Sheen be described as a shiny or laquered non-distressed Tuscania?


Sheen leather is not very shiny. It truly is its definition—-soft luster; to shine softly. I suppose it could be described as Tuscania with a soft luster.

The lighting in the photos you posted exaggerates the shine. The photos I posted above are more accurate. I tried to photograph the bags at an angle where the lighting did not create a glare on the bags’ surfaces.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Sheen leather is not very shiny. It truly is its definition—-soft luster; to shine softly. I suppose it could be described as Tuscania with a soft luster.
> 
> The lighting in the photos you posted exaggerates the shine. The photos I posted above are more accurate. I tried to photograph them at an angle where the lighting did not create a glare on the bags’ surfaces.


Thank you SO much, @tenKrat , this was exactly the info I needed .


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you SO much, @tenKrat , this was exactly the info I needed .


No problem


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> This is so beautiful!  Showcases that leather so well!  This is the first Hera that I have seen with a top zipper.  Does it affect the slouchiness/draping of the bag much?  I think I remember you have other Heras?  Do you prefer zipper over magnet closure?


The Hera still drapes nicely with a top zipper. I have three other Heras, in red cherry nappa, royal blue goat suede leather, and pewter laminato metallic. I also have a Hera Midi in dark green Sorrento (goat) leather. This bag does not drape as much due to its smaller size and the stiffer goat leather.

I do prefer zipper closures on my bags. I like my things tucked away and secure at all times.


----------



## piosavsfan

Is Sheen soft and chewy?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Found some photos of Athene (/Sheen)...
> View attachment 4961066
> View attachment 4961067
> View attachment 4961068
> View attachment 4961069
> View attachment 4961074
> View attachment 4961076
> View attachment 4961078
> View attachment 4961081
> 
> Looks very shiny!
> But also similar to Tuscania. Those of you who have experience with both leathers,- Could Sheen be described as a shiny or laquered non-distressed Tuscania?


I have both leathers and they are somewhat similar. I agree with @tenKrat it is not shiny it is subtle sheen and with more a soft luster. I love the leather. My daughter has all my BE sheen bags but I will ask her if she can get them out and take a photograph. I have petrol, fuschia, lime green and black sheen BE bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

Maybe I "need"  an Anchor Grey Calista...?

I have always previously missed out on Marco's limited-leather offers, as I have *no *talent for imagining bag/leather combos I have never seen. Then, 2-3 months down the line, photos turn up on this thread of the beautiful bags you lot have ordered in these rare and beautiful leathers. And I kick myself, thinking: "_Why _didn't I think of that!"


----------



## Fancyfree

Would _love_ you all to share your own ideas and plans for Sheen...

Inspire + enable


----------



## paintednightsky

I was thinking of one of these combos in a style I haven't had Aphrodite or perhaps I will just go with another soulmate   Just wish soulmate was a smidge smaller :

Hot Magenta/black handles/dark gunmetal- lilac or purple interior?
Sacramento Green/brown handles/gold hw- sage green or tortilla/beige interior?

I don't quite have a color like the green... but I also really like the pop of magenta.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is so hard. I need my current order in my hands before I can place my next! But I want some sheen too!


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> Is Sheen soft and chewy?


It's soft and smooth but not chewy.


----------



## tenKrat

paintednightsky said:


> I was thinking of one of these combos in a style I haven't had Aphrodite or perhaps I will just go with another soulmate   Just wish soulmate was a smidge smaller :
> 
> Hot Magenta/black handles/dark gunmetal- lilac or purple interior?
> Sacramento Green/brown handles/gold hw- sage green or tortilla/beige interior?
> 
> I don't quite have a color like the green... but I also really like the pop of magenta.


Aphrodite is a good choice for sheen leather if you want to try a new style instead of getting another Soulmate. In size, Aphrodite falls about midway between Soulmate and Soulmate Midi. 

Both combinations you indicated sound great. The tortilla lining would look really nice with the Sacramento Green. If the Hot Magenta will work better with your wardrobe, then go with that. I think black side panels on the Aphrodite in Hot Magenta (with black handles, dark gunmetal HW, and purple lining) would look fabulous.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Would _love_ you all to share your own ideas and plans for Sheen...
> 
> Inspire + enable


My MIL ordered a Victoria Midi in Anchor Grey (body, straps, and center part of flap) and Sea Green (all the trim); dark gunmetal HW, and silver lining.


----------



## afroken

@tenKrat , I think you have a fiore bag too. Between sheen and fiore, which one do you think is more slouchy, softer, or thicker?

Thanks!


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> My MIL ordered a Victoria Midi in Anchor Grey (body, straps, and center part of flap) and Sea Green (all the trim); dark gunmetal HW, and silver lining.


Wow, that is a cool combo!


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Aphrodite is a good choice for sheen leather if you want to try a new style instead of getting another Soulmate. In size, Aphrodite falls about midway between Soulmate and Soulmate Midi.
> 
> Both combinations you indicated sound great. The tortilla lining would look really nice with the Sacramento Green. If the Hot Magenta will work better with your wardrobe, then go with that. I think black side panels on the Aphrodite in Hot Magenta (with black handles, dark gunmetal HW, and purple lining) would look fabulous.


Hot Magenta might look good with Anchor Grey, too... And/or Dark Grey Nappa...
This is so fun!


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! I know everyone is currently captivated by gorgeous Sheen, but is there any interest in Midnight Blue Tuscania? I have a dream bag in that leather but Marco told me they would have to order skins and there hasn't been any interest. Just look how pretty! (photo courtesy Coleen I think, lol)


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! I know everyone is currently captivated by gorgeous Sheen, but is there any interest in Midnight Blue Tuscania? I have a dream bag in that leather but Marco told me they would have to order skins and there hasn't been any interest. Just look how pretty! (photo courtesy Coleen I think, lol)
> View attachment 4962116


I have a Calista in Midnight Blue Tuscania. I love it.
I've been hoping for the return of Tuscania Bordeaux...


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I have a Calista in Midnight Blue Tuscania. I love it.
> I've been hoping for the return of Tuscania Bordeaux...


I can also get behind a Bordeaux! I guess we need a critical mass of interested parties?


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I've been hoping for the return of Tuscania Bordeaux...





TotinScience said:


> I can also get behind a Bordeaux! I guess we need a critical mass of interested parties?



I might consider joining a group bespoke for tuscania Bordeaux. Is there a group discount for group bespoke?


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> I might consider joining a group bespoke for tuscania Bordeaux. Is there a group discount for group bespoke?


I’ll check with Marco!


----------



## tenKrat

afroken said:


> @tenKrat , I think you have a fiore bag too. Between sheen and fiore, which one do you think is more slouchy, softer, or thicker?
> 
> Thanks!


More slouchy - Fiore, by a bit more
Softer - Fiore (Sheen has a smoother surface)
Thicker - Fiore


----------



## afroken

tenKrat said:


> More slouchy - Fiore, by a bit more
> Softer - Fiore (Sheen has a smoother surface)
> Thicker - Fiore


Thanks so much!!


----------



## piosavsfan

I can't figure out if Sheen leather is for me. I like the Sea Green color but I'm not so sure that I would love the texture.


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> It's soft and smooth but not chewy.


I compared my BE sheen bags with Athene leather last night,  Sheen is much more supple, ideal for more unstructured styles.  Theia, Diva or Victoria would all suit this leather in my opinion.


----------



## ajamy

piosavsfan said:


> I can't figure out if Sheen leather is for me. I like the Sea Green color but I'm not so sure that I would love the texture.


The texture is less distressed than tuscania, it feels smooth with a light natural grain.  As Marco says, colours are deep and saturated.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I might consider joining a group bespoke for tuscania Bordeaux. Is there a group discount for group bespoke?


I'd be over the moon if many enough of us want Bordeaux Tuscania for Marco to buy a skin (each Tuscania skin is evidently enormous). Doesn't group bespoke entail that we all want the same bag model, though?


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I'd be over the moon if many enough of us want Bordeaux Tuscania for Marco to buy a skin (each Tuscania skin is evidently enormous). Doesn't group bespoke entail that we all want the same bag model, though?


Marco says he can order a skin with a minimum of 3 orders, but if we get up to 5-6, he can then apply a 20% off! We already have 3, now just need 2-3 more!
Look ladies, how pretty!  (also not my photo)


----------



## Ludmilla

This special offer has a very bad timing ... just popping as I was ordering a Modena for my sister‘s friend.
I caved in. Just ordered a sacramento green Theia with sage lining. I really do not need another a bag, but I needed a lift me up. So, perhaps this offer has no bad timing after all.


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! I know everyone is currently captivated by gorgeous Sheen, but is there any interest in Midnight Blue Tuscania? I have a dream bag in that leather but Marco told me they would have to order skins and there hasn't been any interest. Just look how pretty! (photo courtesy Coleen I think, lol)
> View attachment 4962116



I love this!!! This looks much richer than the swatch on the website. It's listed on the website under available leather selection, is it not actually available?



TotinScience said:


> Marco says he can order a skin with a minimum of 3 orders, but if we get up to 5-6, he can then apply a 20% off! We already have 3, now just need 2-3 more!
> Look ladies, how pretty!  (also not my photo)
> View attachment 4962558



I like the colour of this. I wouldn't mind joining the group order for this as well, if Midnight Blue Tuscania is not available. However, I would probably order it in a small item like a Penelope, since I already have too many bags than I have space for.



piosavsfan said:


> I can't figure out if Sheen leather is for me. I like the Sea Green color but I'm not so sure that I would love the texture.



I feel exactly the same about Sheen. The broken in surface looks interesting, and I am drawn to Sea Green/ Magenta. At the same time, it looks like it may feel plasticky or squeaky if I run my fingers over, which I would not like. Also, I know that Sacramento Green or Terracotta will fit my wardrobe better than Sea Green/ Magenta. Therefore, I am also considering it in a Penelope.

Tuscania now looks like something I would like too! Can anyone compare Tuscania with Sheen/ Athene?


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> like the colour of this. I wouldn't mind joining the group order for this as well, if Midnight Blue Tuscania is not available. However, I would probably order it in a small item like a Penelope, since I already have too many bags than I have space for.


I used to have a bag in Bordeaux Tuscania and in my experience the color could look as rich as this photo if the bag is well conditioned. When I traveled to a very dry climate place with my bag it got a bit lighter. But it is a gorgeous leather and color for sure.


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> I used to have a bag in Bordeaux Tuscania and in my experience the color could look as rich as this photo if the bag is well conditioned. When I traveled to a very dry climate place with my bag it got a bit lighter. But it is a gorgeous leather and color for sure.



Thanks for that! I wouldn't mind if Bordeaux got a little lighter. Though I still prefer Midnight Blue. Anyway, Marco confirmed that he has only granite grey and orange Tuscania in stock, but 10 other colours are available upon request. I still wouldn't want him to invest in a skin for my small order, so will gladly go with any group orders or his in stock colours.

 Marco's comment on Tuscania vs. Sheen: Tuscania and Sheen are based on the same concept of "broken leather" with the only difference that Tuscania has a matte surface while Sheen has a glossy surface. Both are beautiful in my opinion.

I kinda want both in a Penelope now... I have very little restraint when it comes to bags!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> I feel exactly the same about Sheen. The broken in surface looks interesting, and I am drawn to Sea Green/ Magenta. At the same time, it looks like it may feel plasticky or squeaky if I run my fingers over, which I would not like. Also, I know that Sacramento Green or Terracotta will fit my wardrobe better than Sea Green/ Magenta. Therefore, I am also considering it in a Penelope.
> Tuscania now looks like something I would like too! Can anyone compare Tuscania with Sheen/ Athene?


Hi all and @Cleda, I just wanted to chime in that from my experience, Sheen wasn't plasticky feeling to me at all, especially when broken in. It felt actually velvety. I agree with Marco; I do think Tuscania feels similar, just slightly more chewy. It is similar to Balenciaga's leather if that helps.
Here is a picture with flash of a midnight blue Flora with an Africa Penelope behind it. Under that is a picture of a sage green Athene (Sheen) Demetra...it definitely is coming off a little more shiny, especially the middle, than IRL. Look at the edges of the bag for more accuracy:


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Would _love_ you all to share your own ideas and plans for Sheen...
> 
> Inspire + enable


Hi @Fancyfree! I'm doing a Little Penelope in anchor grey, silver hardware, and dark grey lining!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> I was excited to hear the news of the sheen leather offering. So, I resurrected my Belen Echandia sheen handbags. Sheen leather is lighter than nappa, and it has beautiful veining throughout. I love this leather because of its unique look. The sheen is subtle. These bags are 10-11 years old.
> 
> I’m Beautiful Midi in midnight blue sheen:
> View attachment 4961059
> 
> I forgot the name of this second bag; it was one of BE’s very first bags. In petrol sheen:
> View attachment 4961060


@tenKrat, your style and your bag collection always fills me with envy. I wish I had known about BE back then...I love these. I especially love the first style...those weaved handles! It's also amazing to see how well the leather has aged.


----------



## paintednightsky

TotinScience said:


> Marco says he can order a skin with a minimum of 3 orders, but if we get up to 5-6, he can then apply a 20% off! We already have 3, now just need 2-3 more!
> Look ladies, how pretty!  (also not my photo)
> View attachment 4962558


That looks gorgeous.  It kind of looks a bit more purple toned.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I'd be over the moon if many enough of us want Bordeaux Tuscania for Marco to buy a skin (each Tuscania skin is evidently enormous). Doesn't group bespoke entail that we all want the same bag model, though?





TotinScience said:


> Marco says he can order a skin with a minimum of 3 orders, but if we get up to 5-6, he can then apply a 20% off! We already have 3, now just need 2-3 more!





Cleda said:


> I still wouldn't want him to invest in a skin for my small order, so will gladly go with any group orders or his in stock colours.


I’m down to get a Flora in tuscania Bordeaux regardless if we reach 5 orders.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Fancyfree! I'm doing a Little Penelope in anchor grey, silver hardware, and dark grey lining!


And I settled for a Calista in Anchor Grey, silver hardware and dark grey lining!
We both have excellent taste


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> And I settled for a Calista in Anchor Grey, silver hardware and dark grey lining


How many calistas do you have so far?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi! Anybody have the little athena shoulder bag? I cannot find pictures of that particular bag on this thread... granted it's 2396 pages!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

In my experience Bordeaux comes off brown IRL, and not that lovely burgundy color that it looks like in photos. Am I the only one? I would need a stronger purple glow so that it is a step closer to port merinos to make me happy. 
Now midnight tuscania I am all in favor of.  I'm in!


----------



## afroken

@TotinScience @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal I’m also willing to jump in for a midnight blue tuscania (most likely SLG as I’m having some space capacity issues) if you ladies decide on a group bespoke


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> How many calistas do you have so far?


Ehem.... er... well.. .. Only one! The Midnight Blue Tuscania .. but... 
4 on order... 

Garnet Red and Brown Veronas due in 3-4 weeks time or later. I lost my sences a bit due to Verona being discontinued... Then a Denim Merinos a month later, as I actually _need_ a supercasual summer bag that will look good with jeans. And now the Anchor Grey because... it is similar to Tuscania, which I know works really well for Calista! And I had given up waiting for more Tuscania  

When a Calista is slouchy, I think it is both really elegant and casual at the same time. It is SO comfortable to wear (it is worn, not carried ) It looks good whether nearly empty or loaded, so I can bring an extra cardigan or put some shopping in it. It is SO lightweight. It has no external hardware. And storage-wise it's genious,- lay it flat on a shelf / in a drawer / in a suitcase. Takes up no space.

I get worried and stressed when _ordering_ bags in a leather that will need backing for extra structure, as I am rather (very?) particular about how much structure I like in different designs. So I find it easiest to settle on hobos/ soft bags from Marco.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> In my experience Bordeaux comes off brown IRL, and not that lovely burgundy color that it looks like in photos. Am I the only one? I would need a stronger purple glow so that it is a step closer to port merinos to make me happy.
> Now midnight tuscania I am all in favor of.  I'm in!


I'm curious,- is this your experience with Tuscania Bordeaux or Bordeaux in general?


----------



## Fancyfree

Looks as if Bordeaux Tuscania is one of those leathers that is nigh on impossible to photograph or that changes it's colour a lot in different lighting?


Photos are from this thread and from MM


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Ehem.... er... well.. .. Only one! The Midnight Blue Tuscania .. but...
> 4 on order...
> 
> Garnet Red and Brown Veronas due in 3-4 weeks time or later. I lost my sences a bit due to Verona being discontinued... Then a Denim Merinos a month later, as I actually _need_ a supercasual summer bag that will look good with jeans. And now the Anchor Grey because... it is similar to Tuscania, which I know works really well for Calista! And I had given up waiting for more Tuscania
> 
> When a Calista is slouchy, I think it is both really elegant and casual at the same time. It is SO comfortable to wear (it is worn, not carried ) It looks good whether nearly empty or loaded, so I can bring an extra cardigan or put some shopping in it. It is SO lightweight. It has no external hardware. And storage-wise it's genious,- lay it flat on a shelf / in a drawer / in a suitcase. Takes up no space.
> 
> I get worried and stressed when _ordering_ bags in a leather that will need backing for extra structure, as I am rather (very?) particular about how much structure I like in different designs. So I find it easiest to settle on hobos/ soft bags from Marco.


100% agree. I myself had ordered 3 Calista midis for the exact same reasons as you. I’m very petite, a regular size Calista would be a bit overwhelming on me, so the midi sized ones were right up my alley. Another plus for calistas and hobos in general is that they take up very little space, since I’m already running out of capacity here due to my love of bags. First world problems


----------



## afroken

susanagonzc said:


> Hi! Anybody have the little athena shoulder bag? I cannot find pictures of that particular bag on this thread... granted it's 2396 pages!


Hi there! I think several of us (not me) here have the Little Athena shoulder bag, I remember seeing several photos and reviews. Did you try searching “little Athena shoulder [ attach ] (no spaces)” in the search bar? That should pull up some photos  

Edit: I just tried searching for this myself. I think searching for little Athena messenger [ attach ] (no spaces) yields more results


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Ehem.... er... well.. .. Only one! The Midnight Blue Tuscania .. but...
> 4 on order...
> 
> Garnet Red and Brown Veronas due in 3-4 weeks time or later. I lost my sences a bit due to Verona being discontinued... Then a Denim Merinos a month later, as I actually _need_ a supercasual summer bag that will look good with jeans. And now the Anchor Grey because... it is similar to Tuscania, which I know works really well for Calista! And I had given up waiting for more Tuscania
> 
> When a Calista is slouchy, I think it is both really elegant and casual at the same time. It is SO comfortable to wear (it is worn, not carried ) It looks good whether nearly empty or loaded, so I can bring an extra cardigan or put some shopping in it. It is SO lightweight. It has no external hardware. And storage-wise it's genious,- lay it flat on a shelf / in a drawer / in a suitcase. Takes up no space.
> 
> I get worried and stressed when _ordering_ bags in a leather that will need backing for extra structure, as I am rather (very?) particular about how much structure I like in different designs. So I find it easiest to settle on hobos/ soft bags from Marco.


I fully agree with you about the Calista! I have been enjoying my new Calista and Calista Midi for about a month now  Love them!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

afroken said:


> Hi there! I think several of us (not me) here have the Little Athena shoulder bag, I remember seeing several photos and reviews. Did you try searching “little Athena shoulder [ attach ] (no spaces)” in the search bar? That should pull up some photos
> 
> Edit: I just tried searching for this myself. I think searching for little Athena messenger [ attach ] (no spaces) yields more results


Hi,

thank you so much for your answer, I will now go and try that. I’m only on page 68 but I intend to read them all! I feel all of your excitement with the brand’s creation and all the leathers... and then shipments being late, and I know at some point the brand was about to go under and you guys went to the rescue with massive orders!
Better than a novel honestly! 
I’m spanish and i grew up with handmade bags and riding boots from Ubrique (not saying that my mom bought a thousand bags each day lol but she had a few really good quality ones and would take care of the leather and wrap them in silk scarves and stuff them with newspapers in the closet... that closet was my forbidden paradise as a kid). Then we would go to Florence almost every year and I remember walking the San Lorenzo market and seeing all those little shops with wallets and tiny purses and big totes in all kinds of leather, from squishy hobos to smart men’s briefcases...
then i saw this brand and I instantly recognized that quality, that craftsmanship and that italian design. I can almost smell your bags when i see the pictures! I’ve never seen such a variety of leathers, colors, lining and hardware though!! Way better service than Balenciaga or Bottega or Fendi or any other big brands
Drooling over the little minerva and the little athena, although i think the former might weight a bit too much for my liking. I don’t have any red bags so I might save up for that one in red... perhaps with a pouch AND a wallet...
I love seeing other bag enthusiasts taking the time to support a true artisan!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oops i think i went a little bit off topic there... going to search for some pictures now


----------



## dignatius

susanagonzc said:


> Hi! Anybody have the little athena shoulder bag? I cannot find pictures of that particular bag on this thread... granted it's 2396 pages!



Here you go...  Also various angles of this same bag on the MM blog at:








						The Massaccesi experience (by Daphne)
					

Disclaimer:  I have not been compensated for this write-up, nor am I an employee of Massaccesi Handbags.  I’m simply a loyal Massaccesi customer who appreciates the craftmanship and personal service of Massaccesi Handbags. The Decision The worst part of the Massaccesi experience is definitely...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> @TotinScience @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal I’m also willing to jump in for a midnight blue tuscania (most likely SLG as I’m having some space capacity issues) if you ladies decide on a group bespoke


While my heart was originally set on a midnight blue Tuscania, I do miss having a bordeaux one.  How many votes do we have for each color? @Fancyfree @afroken @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal and I feel like I'm forgetting someone ?


----------



## TotinScience

dignatius said:


> Here you go...  Also various angles of this same bag on the MM blog at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Massaccesi experience (by Daphne)
> 
> 
> Disclaimer:  I have not been compensated for this write-up, nor am I an employee of Massaccesi Handbags.  I’m simply a loyal Massaccesi customer who appreciates the craftmanship and personal service of Massaccesi Handbags. The Decision The worst part of the Massaccesi experience is definitely...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4963090


I need this bag in my life at some point!


----------



## afroken

susanagonzc said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much for your answer, I will now go and try that. I’m only on page 68 but I intend to read them all! I feel all of your excitement with the brand’s creation and all the leathers... and then shipments being late, and I know at some point the brand was about to go under and you guys went to the rescue with massive orders!
> Better than a novel honestly!
> I’m spanish and i grew up with handmade bags and riding boots from Ubrique (not saying that my mom bought a thousand bags each day lol but she had a few really good quality ones and would take care of the leather and wrap them in silk scarves and stuff them with newspapers in the closet... that closet was my forbidden paradise as a kid). Then we would go to Florence almost every year and I remember walking the San Lorenzo market and seeing all those little shops with wallets and tiny purses and big totes in all kinds of leather, from squishy hobos to smart men’s briefcases...
> then i saw this brand and I instantly recognized that quality, that craftsmanship and that italian design. I can almost smell your bags when i see the pictures! I’ve never seen such a variety of leathers, colors, lining and hardware though!! Way better service than Balenciaga or Bottega or Fendi or any other big brands
> Drooling over the little minerva and the little athena, although i think the former might weight a bit too much for my liking. I don’t have any red bags so I might save up for that one in red... perhaps with a pouch AND a wallet...
> I love seeing other bag enthusiasts taking the time to support a true artisan!


Not off topic at all! I enjoyed reading about your experiences very much and how your love for fine leather craftsmanship continued to cultivate your sense of appreciation for them now. I grew up in an underdeveloped country where everyone’s focus was solely on basic survival. Any type of materialism was rare and I’ve never seen a leather bag until we moved to North America. It was a long time until I began to appreciate and understand the beauty of fine leather goods and even up till now, I still feel a bit strange/pleasure/guilt every time I buy a bag because I think back to the times when the price of that could afford a year’s rent back in my hometown. Now I’m catching up fast on my journey to learn about what makes a good piece of leather product and the pride and hard work of the artisans.

Sorry for going off topic too! I get a little excited whenever I chat with fellow purse lovers  Back to Little Minerva - it’s my favourite Massaccesi bag. I have two and they are extremely comfortable. I’m very sensitive to weight and they are not heavy at all if you choose a lighter leather such as nappa, merinos, tuscania, or the sheen on promotion now. I think I read somewhere that some leathers tend to make Little Minerva a bit heavy, such as pebbled and Verona. Here are my two Little Minervas:

In dark green nappa




In brick/ocher tweed, dark brown nappa - purchased on BST from a lovely tpfer, is the owner here?


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> While my heart was originally set on a midnight blue Tuscania, I do miss having a bordeaux one.  How many votes do we have for each color? @Fancyfree @afroken @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal and I feel like I'm forgetting someone ?


Count me in! Possibly for an SLG. You mentioned that you had a bordeaux tuscania before, based on the photos that @Fancyfree found in the thread, which one do you think is the most accurate depiction of the colour? Thank you 




Fancyfree said:


> Looks as if Bordeaux Tuscania is one of those leathers that is nigh on impossible to photograph or that changes it's colour a lot in different lighting?
> View attachment 4962987
> 
> Photos are from this thread and from MM



For the ladies that did a group bespoke before, do you know if Marco included the lining and hardware upgrade?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@dignatius Thank you for the link to the blog. That purple/pink color is what fantasies are made of...!
@afroken Yes I do feel guilty when indulging on “me” items as well, having two kids and all... then I step on a piece of lego or playmobil at 11pm when I go to drink a glass of water... and I think... i deserve something beautiful that’s just mine  that minerva and that leather look like a cloud! I love that bag in brown, there is a particular one here on tpf that pops up here and there and always makes my heart skip a beat when I see it! 
i’m still learning about the types of leather and their suitability for each bag style... taking my sweet time and enjoying your reveals, your knowledge and chit chat!


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> @dignatius Thank you for the link to the blog. That purple/pink color is what fantasies are made of...!
> @afroken Yes I do feel guilty when indulging on “me” items as well, having two kids and all... then I step on a piece of lego or playmobil at 11pm when I go to drink a glass of water... and I think... i deserve something beautiful that’s just mine  that minerva and that leather look like a cloud! I love that bag in brown, there is a particular one here on tpf that pops up here and there and always makes my heart skip a beat when I see it!
> i’m still learning about the types of leather and their suitability for each bag style... taking my sweet time and enjoying your reveals, your knowledge and chit chat!


You may find this link useful, describes some of the leathers in detail : *





						LEATHERS | Italia | Massaccesi Handbags
					

Massaccesi Handbags Leathers Collection




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				



*I don't know why, but this page seems to have lost it's connection to the website...


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> Count me in! Possibly for an SLG. You mentioned that you had a bordeaux tuscania before, based on the photos that @Fancyfree found in the thread, which one do you think is the most accurate depiction of the colour? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies that did a group bespoke before, do you know if Marco included the lining and hardware upgrade?


So Minerva midi that was posted actually used to belong to me and the color can look the way it did in that photo (it wasn't my picture, as I wasn't the original owner) under a certain light, but generally it was a much deeper richer hue. I'd say the way it looks in the swatch is pretty accurate. Calista and the big bag whose name escapes me both seem a bit darker than what my bag used to be.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Count me in! Possibly for an SLG. You mentioned that you had a bordeaux tuscania before, based on the photos that @Fancyfree found in the thread, which one do you think is the most accurate depiction of the colour? Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies that did a group bespoke before, do you know if Marco included the lining and hardware upgrade?



I may be silly but I'm getting a bit worried about the "group bespoke". 

I am thrilled and in full support of us being a group asking for (and ordering) a spesific leather (Especially Bordeaux Tuscania ).

But I have been under the impression that previous "group bespokes", with a price reduction and maybe included upgrades, always have been limited to a certain bag model???

Which makes sence, because it would take the workshop far less time to make, say, 10 Soulmates at the same time than to make 10 different models / designs. ("mass production" is faster and therefor cheaper)

My concern is that if we ask Marco for a "group bespoke" we need to make it _absolutely clear from the start_, that we may all be ordering different models/designs. 

My worry is that if Marco gives us a price reduction or free upgrades based on an assumption that we will be ordering a bunch of the same design, he will be too polite to retract the offer once he discovers he is receiving 10 (or 5) different orders...


----------



## LuvNLux

TotinScience said:


> While my heart was originally set on a midnight blue Tuscania, I do miss having a bordeaux one.  How many votes do we have for each color? @Fancyfree @afroken @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal and I feel like I'm forgetting someone ?


Add me to that list!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I may be silly but I'm getting a bit worried about the "group bespoke".
> 
> I am thrilled and in full support of us being a group asking for (and ordering) a spesific leather (Especially Bordeaux Tuscania ).
> 
> But I have been under the impression that previous "group bespokes", with a price reduction and maybe included upgrades, always have been limited to a certain bag model???
> 
> Which makes sence, because it would take the workshop far less time to make, say, 10 Soulmates at the same time than to make 10 different models / designs. ("mass production" is faster and therefor cheaper)
> 
> My concern is that if we ask Marco for a "group bespoke" we need to make it _absolutely clear from the start_, that we may all be ordering different models/designs.
> 
> My worry is that if Marco gives us a price reduction or free upgrades based on an assumption that we will be ordering a bunch of the same design, he will be too polite to retract the offer once he discovers he is receiving 10 (or 5) different orders...


Good point. But I may be using the wrong term here, maybe “group order” is a better word than “group bespoke”. Marco said he can order a skin of tuscania as long as there are 3+ orders, so I think we can proceed with different models. Although, you’re right, the group discount and upgrade may not apply in this case if we are all having different models.


----------



## afroken

If we are group ordering tuscania bordeaux, then I'll get another Little Minerva.
If tuscania midnight blue, I'll get an SLG.
Tuscania is probably one of my favourite MM leathers, hopefully at some point he can do a tuscania promotion where he buys 1 skin of each colour (since 1 skin = 5 bags).


----------



## TotinScience

I will ask Marco to make sure! I participated in a group bespoke for Sauro tan vacchetta a few years ago and everyone could order whatever model they liked .


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> If we are group ordering tuscania bordeaux, then I'll get another Little Minerva.
> If tuscania midnight blue, I'll get an SLG.
> Tuscania is probably one of my favourite MM leathers, hopefully at some point he can do a tuscania promotion where he buys 1 skin of each colour (since 1 skin = 5 bags).


That would be fantastic.
Bordeaux...Dark brown... Cobblestone....Blue...
Tuscania is so unique in being both elegant AND rustic/natural AND rediculously light weight


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> I will ask Marco to make sure! I participated in a group bespoke for Sauro tan vacchetta a few years ago and everyone could order whatever model they liked .



This is amazing, thank you



Fancyfree said:


> That would be fantastic.
> Bordeaux...Dark brown... Cobblestone....Blue...
> Tuscania is so unique in being both elegant AND rustic/natural AND rediculously light weight



I’ll bring this suggestion up to Marco the next time I place an order with him (which may or may not be tomorrow as I’m super tempted with the Sacramento green )


----------



## afroken

As I’m talking about tuscania here, Marco suddenly sends me an email with the complete colour chart for tuscania. It’s like he knew exactly what I’m thinking!


----------



## orchidmyst

Granite Grey Tuscania is really pretty too, light grey mixed with blue
I have a Minerva Midi in this leather and it's very light in weight.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> As I’m talking about tuscania here, Marco suddenly sends me an email with the complete colour chart for tuscania. It’s like he knew exactly what I’m thinking!
> 
> View attachment 4963294


Oh my giddy aunt


----------



## TotinScience

Tuscania is probably one of my most favorite MM leathers! The only thing about it is that it definitely likes its conditioner!


----------



## afroken

Btw tuscania is not on promotion (yet)! Marco just sent me the colour chart since he probably heard from a fairy tpfer here that I’m interested in this leather!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> I'm curious,- is this your experience with Tuscania Bordeaux or Bordeaux in general?


Bordeaux tuscania


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm on board for some midnight tuscania..did he say discount?


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Hi all and @Cleda, I just wanted to chime in that from my experience, Sheen wasn't plasticky feeling to me at all, especially when broken in. It felt actually velvety. I agree with Marco; I do think Tuscania feels similar, just slightly more chewy. It is similar to Balenciaga's leather if that helps.
> Here is a picture with flash of a midnight blue Flora with an Africa Penelope behind it. Under that is a picture of a sage green Athene (Sheen) Demetra...it definitely is coming off a little more shiny, especially the middle, than IRL. Look at the edges of the bag for more accuracy:
> View attachment 4962705
> View attachment 4962707



Thanks for sharing these photos! Really glad to know it is not plasticky!



TotinScience said:


> While my heart was originally set on a midnight blue Tuscania, I do miss having a bordeaux one.  How many votes do we have for each color? @Fancyfree @afroken @Cleda @SouthernPurseGal and I feel like I'm forgetting someone ?



I am good with either that clocks up enough for a group order first! Likely getting a Penelope with extra crossbody strap.

It's the last day of Sheen promotion and I am still agonising over the colours... Do you all just order what catches your eye, but end up not using it much, or do you really consider how it fits in your wardrobe?



susanagonzc said:


> Hi,
> 
> thank you so much for your answer, I will now go and try that. I’m only on page 68 but I intend to read them all! I feel all of your excitement with the brand’s creation and all the leathers... and then shipments being late, and I know at some point the brand was about to go under and you guys went to the rescue with massive orders!
> Better than a novel honestly!
> I’m spanish and i grew up with handmade bags and riding boots from Ubrique (not saying that my mom bought a thousand bags each day lol but she had a few really good quality ones and would take care of the leather and wrap them in silk scarves and stuff them with newspapers in the closet... that closet was my forbidden paradise as a kid). Then we would go to Florence almost every year and I remember walking the San Lorenzo market and seeing all those little shops with wallets and tiny purses and big totes in all kinds of leather, from squishy hobos to smart men’s briefcases...
> then i saw this brand and I instantly recognized that quality, that craftsmanship and that italian design. I can almost smell your bags when i see the pictures! I’ve never seen such a variety of leathers, colors, lining and hardware though!! Way better service than Balenciaga or Bottega or Fendi or any other big brands
> Drooling over the little minerva and the little athena, although i think the former might weight a bit too much for my liking. I don’t have any red bags so I might save up for that one in red... perhaps with a pouch AND a wallet...
> I love seeing other bag enthusiasts taking the time to support a true artisan!



What I value most about Massaccessi, besides the quality, is the ability to customise the bags. I can decide what strap I want (chain/ leather/ long or short), type of leather and whether to colour-block a bag. It's so fun to see your creation come to life under the hands of the Massaccesi team.

I have both Little Minerva and Little Athena, and love them both! Weight depends heavily on the type of leather you choose. Do you like bags that are stiffer and more structured (Little Athena), or more slouchy (Little Minerva)? They have different openings too, I prefer Little Minerva's magnet opening, it's very easy to get in and out, compared to the stiffer zipper on Little Athena. Though the latter is more secure.

For your reference:
My Little Minerva: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-33671015
My Little Athena: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-33943439


----------



## TotinScience

This is what Marco told me!
“We often worked with group orders in the past and we've always offered 20% off, free lining and free hw upgrade for the same style. 
It can be ok to order different styles and different combinations but, in that case, I can't offer a 20% off with our so low mark-up. I can apply a 10% off, no more than that.
Obviously small leather goods aren't part of this kind of orders. We start with Penelope Messenger. Less expensive items are out of group orders (except if it's a second bag, part of the same order).”


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> This is what Marco told me!
> “We often worked with group orders in the past and we've always offered 20% off, free lining and free hw upgrade for the same style.
> It can be ok to order different styles and different combinations but, in that case, I can't offer a 20% off with our so low mark-up. I can apply a 10% off, no more than that.
> Obviously small leather goods aren't part of this kind of orders. We start with Penelope Messenger. Less expensive items are out of group orders (except if it's a second bag, part of the same order).”



Ooh I wonder if a Penelope can be part of the Tuscania group buy without the 10% off... I really do not want to buy another big bag until I sell a few.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Tuscania is probably one of my most favorite MM leathers! The only thing about it is that it definitely likes its conditioner!


Which conditioner have you used on Tuscania, @TotinScience ? 
My Calista has not responded much to my usual conditioner and is quite matte now.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Which conditioner have you used on Tuscania, @TotinScience ?
> My Calista has not responded much to my usual conditioner and is quite matte now.


Copious amounts of Bick 4 lol.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Copious amounts of Bick 4 lol.


Thank you !
Never heard of it - googled it - and it is available in Europe .


----------



## AliceWondered

Renapur is another option that works well on Tuscania. I purchased a preloved Calista in Tuscania to try out the brand before I started buying directly from MM. It was very dry, and seemed to drink up every conditioner I put on it with little improvement until I tried the Renapur. It is a lovely leather; feather-light with interesting character, and a pleasing shine.  


And the Sheen leather also looks wonderful! I have been so tempted by the Cigar colour (what a gorgeous brown!), but it’s just not a good time for me to buy right now.  I will have to live vicariously through all the reveals here!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’m still not familiar with the brand; di leathers vary through seasons? There was croc before, does the brand add/remove available leathers? 
what about designs, does he do variations of the existing designs and/or add a few every season? 
i have read that five years ago new styles were added but I don’t know if that’s because he was growing as a brand or it’s something he does. 
does he still go by seasons a/w and s/s?

thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

AliceWondered said:


> Renapur is another option that works well on Tuscania. I purchased a preloved Calista in Tuscania to try out the brand before I started buying directly from MM. It was very dry, and seemed to drink up every conditioner I put on it with little improvement until I tried the Renapur. It is a lovely leather; feather-light with interesting character, and a pleasing shine.
> 
> 
> And the Sheen leather also looks wonderful! I have been so tempted by the Cigar colour (what a gorgeous brown!), but it’s just not a good time for me to buy right now.  I will have to live vicariously through all the reveals here!


I've got Renapur! Wow! Thank you for the tip! I've already ordered some Bick 4, so I will try Renapur on one side and Bick 4 on the other


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Tuscania is probably one of my most favorite MM leathers! The only thing about it is that it definitely likes its conditioner!


I have a midi Selene in biscotti tuscania. It is a favorite of mine. I absolutely love it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Those of you with full size selenes, when do you carry it? What do you put in it and does it get heavy? I think with tuscania or sheen a full selene might actually not be super heavy...but I'm not sure. Or if the nature of a large tote is that you carry more and it gets heavy because of the contents.... I'm not sure but I have no experience.


----------



## coach943

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with full size selenes, when do you carry it? What do you put in it and does it get heavy? I think with tuscania or sheen a full selene might actually not be super heavy...but I'm not sure. Or if the nature of a large tote is that you carry more and it gets heavy because of the contents.... I'm not sure but I have no experience.


I have a full-sized Selene zip in black vacchetta. Mine is definitely heavy. I only really carry it when I'm traveling somewhere and have extra stuff with me and need extra room for something like a sweater or a jacket. It is easy to make it uncomfortably heavy if I am not careful. Tuscania or sheen and no zips would definitely be lighter, but it is a very large bag. I find the size of the Selene Midi to be much more manageable.


----------



## orchidmyst

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Those of you with full size selenes, when do you carry it? What do you put in it and does it get heavy? I think with tuscania or sheen a full selene might actually not be super heavy...but I'm not sure. Or if the nature of a large tote is that you carry more and it gets heavy because of the contents.... I'm not sure but I have no experience.


I usually use the full size Selene during winter because it fits the scarves & gloves & hats for me and my family and I use the smaller Selene Midi for the rest of the year. I usually carry an iPad and 2-3 bottles of water along with my usual stuff, which the Selene can carry comfortably. 
As I have ordered many Selene bags, I find that adding a top zipper, changing the straps to the Soulmate style and adding a messenger strap adds substantial weight. I do recommend adding a pocket at the back panel, it is very convenient for keys and phone.
Tuscania and Sheen are the lighter leathers that Marco offers, I don't think the Selene would be that heavy. Even a pebbled leather Selene in the default style (no additions) isn't that heavy. Vacchetta would feel quite heavy though.
If you are carrying a lot of things, I recommend the full size Minerva as the shoulder strap of the Minerva offsets the weight somehow. You can carry about the same amount of things as the Selene.


----------



## djfmn

I was lucky enough to get the Stardust Clio sample bag. I asked Marco to make me a short hand holding strap. It comes with the shoulder strap. The Stardust leather is absolutely gorgeous I love it. The package was sent a week ago via USPS and I was surprised when I got a notification that it would be delivered today. I took a quick photo. I really like Clio it is a nice size bag. This is my second Clio I have the another one in verona leather which I love and decided to get a second one.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I’m considering a little athena messenger in red pompei. 
i have never had a bag with leather lining, nor I have seen them here. I think leather lining is the ultimate lux although I know that it makes the bag heavier and more delicate.

anybody has leather interior?
Also, I see on the website that it is offered in black and beige. Do you know if that is customizable as well? I think it would look great in matching red lining but I don’t know if that’s possible.


----------



## smile10281

Hi all, my Astra crossbody arrived!!! I had it modified to include an Astra satchel top handle. Originally, I ordered Bordeaux glitter pompei leather with everose glitter pompei for the accents, but Marco told me that they didn’t end up receiving the Bordeaux leather from the tannery. I chose to go with pewter glitter pompei instead, with the everose accents, and I’m so pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, my Astra crossbody arrived!!! I had it modified to include an Astra satchel top handle. Originally, I ordered Bordeaux glitter pompei leather with everose glitter pompei for the accents, but Marco told me that they didn’t end up receiving the Bordeaux leather from the tannery. I chose to go with pewter glitter pompei instead, with the everose accents, and I’m so pleased with how it turned out!


Beautiful!  Love your color choices and the top handle!  Great idea!  I wonder:  Does the hard top handle make it awkward to open when worn crossbody?  I am thinking about adding one to a future order.


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, my Astra crossbody arrived!!! I had it modified to include an Astra satchel top handle. Originally, I ordered Bordeaux glitter pompei leather with everose glitter pompei for the accents, but Marco told me that they didn’t end up receiving the Bordeaux leather from the tannery. I chose to go with pewter glitter pompei instead, with the everose accents, and I’m so pleased with how it turned out!


Oh my! This is so lovely! This is EXACTLY what I’ve envisioned an ideal Astra crossbody to look like but wasn’t sure how it would look - and it looks great! How much was the extra handle?


----------



## smile10281

LuvNLux said:


> Beautiful!  Love your color choices and the top handle!  Great idea!  I wonder:  Does the hard top handle make it awkward to open when worn crossbody?  I am thinking about adding one to a future order.


Thank you! It’s funny, that was one of the first things I noticed when I tried it on. The handle does press into my side when opening, but not annoyingly so. I suppose it would get annoying if I were to constantly open it and close it, but I don’t think I would usually do so.



afroken said:


> Oh my! This is so lovely! This is EXACTLY what I’ve envisioned an ideal Astra crossbody to look like but wasn’t sure how it would look - and it looks great! How much was the extra handle?


Thank you, too!  The cost of the handle (without half rings, not sure that makes a difference) was 30 euros. We went back and forth about the dimensions and finally decided on  a drop of 5 cm and placement of the ends approximately 1 cm from either end of the top flap.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> I was lucky enough to get the Stardust Clio sample bag. I asked Marco to make me a short hand holding strap. It comes with the shoulder strap. The Stardust leather is absolutely gorgeous I love it. The package was sent a week ago via USPS and I was surprised when I got a notification that it would be delivered today. I took a quick photo. I really like Clio it is a nice size bag. This is my second Clio I have the another one in verona leather which I love and decided to get a second one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965103



Beautiful! How does the leather look like and feel like?



smile10281 said:


> Hi all, my Astra crossbody arrived!!! I had it modified to include an Astra satchel top handle. Originally, I ordered Bordeaux glitter pompei leather with everose glitter pompei for the accents, but Marco told me that they didn’t end up receiving the Bordeaux leather from the tannery. I chose to go with pewter glitter pompei instead, with the everose accents, and I’m so pleased with how it turned out!



This colour combination looks perfect, glitter pompei really elevates the look of the Astra series!


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> I’m still not familiar with the brand; di leathers vary through seasons? There was croc before, does the brand add/remove available leathers?
> what about designs, does he do variations of the existing designs and/or add a few every season?
> i have read that five years ago new styles were added but I don’t know if that’s because he was growing as a brand or it’s something he does.
> does he still go by seasons a/w and s/s?
> 
> thank you!


I'm no expert, have only been around for 18 months, so I'm banking on some of the veterans to chime in if parts of my reply are incorrect or not precise 

Here goes:
There are 2 categories of leathers on Marco's website:

The leathers listed under "MM Selection" are long-term leathers. Currently 10_ types_,- Nappa, Pebbled, Fiore, Pompei, Vacchetta, Merinos, Metallic, Cioio Toscano, Aquila Matte and Tuscania. They are available as long as they are listed. However, the colours available may vary and may run out. For instance, a year ago, I wanted to order a large bag in Prussian Blue Pebbled, but there was only enough Prussian Blue for a smaller bag.
Marco frequently introduces new leathers, running a "promo" / sale that lasts typically 3-4 days. These leathers are presented under "News" - "Blog" on the MM website. (The best way to receive info about promos, is to subskribe to MM's Newsletter, see bottom of MM Home page. )  Sometimes Marco has purchased a limited number of skins before the promo / sale, sometimes he takes orders before purchasing the skins.
Quite often, Marco has skins left over from the promos! These skins are not advertized... and can sometimes hang around in his shelves for years.

So if you see a photo of a MM leather and/or colour you like, that is not currently displayed on the MM Selection page, just send Marco an e-mail and ask if he has any left .
If Marco has the leather, he will tell you which bag designs he has enough of the leather to make.

This is how we order bags in leathers that don't seem to be on offer 

As for desgns, Marco sporadically introduces new designs. Again, the best way to get info is via the newsletter,- new designs often / usually come in a promo. You can see the old promos by going back through the blog under "News". Marco does not always remember to put all his new bags or sizes in the "Shop" section , so the Blog and newsletter is really useful to us


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> I’m considering a little athena messenger in red pompei.
> i have never had a bag with leather lining, nor I have seen them here. I think leather lining is the ultimate lux although I know that it makes the bag heavier and more delicate.
> 
> anybody has leather interior?
> Also, I see on the website that it is offered in black and beige. Do you know if that is customizable as well? I think it would look great in matching red lining but I don’t know if that’s possible.


I have black leather lining in a Phoebe, To be honest, I actually think his normal linings are _far_ prettier and more elegant! I do not believe there are other leather lining options than black or beige.

So... if your first MM bag is to be a Pompei.... 

May I suggest you first ask Marco if he can send you a sample of the red Pompei as well as samples of a couple of other red leathers you like the look of?

The reason I suggest this is that Pompei is REALLY .... how do I put it... unusual! 
It is brilliant in it's durability and ability to withstand snow, hail, sandstorms and earthquakes. It is pretty. And a bag in Pompei keeps it's shape. 

But it does not have any leathery feel to it! Pompei does not actually feel as if it is leather...

That is why I suggest you ask Marco for some leather samples, just to make sure that you will love the leather of your bag


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Pompei is REALLY .... how do I put it... unusual!
> It is brilliant in it's durability and ability to withstand snow, hail, sandstorms and earthquakes. It is pretty. And a bag in Pompei keeps it's shape.


Pompei was never on my radar before due to the characteristics you just described but your quote above is making me rethink pompei! I live in a land of snow and hail (thankfully no earthquakes) and this may be a good addition to my "extreme weather" bags


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Pompei was never on my radar before due to the characteristics you just described but your quote above is making me rethink pompei! I live in a land of snow and hail (thankfully no earthquakes) and this may be a good addition to my "extreme weather" bags


Er du dansk?

Sorry, please excuse my bad manners... I'm asking afroken if she is Danish


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Er du dansk?


Je suis canadienne


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Je suis canadienne


Ah! Je suis Norvégienne  ...
The reason I have thought you might be Danish ( or some other type of Scandinavian ) is your name. "Frøken" is a quaint, old-fashioned term for "Miss" in Danish, Swedish and Norwegian.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Ah! Je suis Norvégienne  ...
> The reason I have thought you might be Danish ( or some other type of Scandinavian ) is your name. "Frøken" is a quaint, old-fashioned term for "Miss" in Danish, Swedish and Norwegian.


Back when I joined tpf in 2011, I was obsessed with this Japanese cartoon character (a cute doggy with fluffy rainbow hair) named afroken and used the name for my username. See afroken below!


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Hi all, my Astra crossbody arrived!!! I had it modified to include an Astra satchel top handle. Originally, I ordered Bordeaux glitter pompei leather with everose glitter pompei for the accents, but Marco told me that they didn’t end up receiving the Bordeaux leather from the tannery. I chose to go with pewter glitter pompei instead, with the everose accents, and I’m so pleased with how it turned out!


This is really beautiful! I love how it looks with the handle.


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> Back when I joined tpf in 2011, I was obsessed with this Japanese cartoon character (a cute doggy with fluffy rainbow hair) named afroken and used the name for my username. See afroken below!
> 
> View attachment 4965436


Ah!! I also assumed you were Scandinavian. I’d seen this character before but did not know its name is afroken!


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> This is really beautiful! I love how it looks with the handle.


Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Btw tuscania is not on promotion (yet)! Marco just sent me the colour chart since he probably heard from a fairy tpfer here that I’m interested in this leather!


Well, I'm getting ready...


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Well, I'm getting ready...
> View attachment 4965460


Let me know if you're ever up for a whiskey tuscania group order. I have my eye on that colour as well, after bordeaux tuscania.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Let me know if you're ever up for a whiskey tuscania group order. I have my eye on that colour as well, after bordeaux tuscania.


Yup, will let you know 
Am still in the phase of wanting many more than I can afford.... Therefor hoping Marco decides to do a promo with many colours and permits me to reserve some leathers for a month or three....


----------



## Cleda

I might get an in-stock Tuscania if it takes a while to consolidate the group orders for other colours. I need the Penelope to be a stowaway with my Stardust Sabrina Midi.


----------



## afroken

@TotinScience @Cleda @Fancyfree @LuvNLux (I feel like I’m missing someone) - are you ladies going ahead with bordeaux tuscania group order? I’ll be getting a Little Minerva if we decide to group order. Anyone else interested please feel free to join in!


----------



## porpentine

Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now. @Kimbashop @christinemliu @afroken @southernbelle43 
Bag no1 is a full size Selene, black vacchetta outer, black lambskin lining, extra outer pocket, simplified handles with rounded connectors. It weighs 1.7kg.



















porpentine said:


> Hi Everyone sorry for the delay in posting pics of the lambskin lining! I promise I will do it over the weekend!!


----------



## porpentine

Bag no 2 is Victoria, full size, Cuoio Toscano leather, beige lambskin leather lining.  It weighs 1.1kg.


----------



## porpentine

I really hope these photos help.  I love both colours of lambskin lining in both bags. The lambskin texture is really soft and silky.

While they are not lightweight, this is partly due to the outer leathers are contributing to this weight as well.  They are Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano respectively - the heaviest leathers that Marco offers.  All together I really don't think they're heavier than (eg) my old Celines, though.  

Please also take into account that I asked for none of the special Selene hardware on the handles of the Selene. As hardware may also add weight, the removal of it will have counteracted the addition of the lambskin somewhat.  

Also, I have a Tulipano in nappa, lined in black lambskin too.  I dont have photos to post yet, but the inner bag in nappa with black lambskin lining is only 700g. It has no hardware on it though. 

Happy to answer any questions about the lambskin!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Fancyfree thank you so much for your detailed replies. I'm going to take a look at the blog and subscribe! further down the MM rabbit hole... jumping head first lol!

When you say that his normal linings are prettier, do you mean the fabric liners, or the black and beige leather linings (as opposed to a hypothetical customizable red lining)? TIA

As for the pompei leather, that was PRECISELY my hesitation! I love the smell and feel of "leather leather", like, say, a little minerva in pebbled (I don't own any, but I imagine how that must smell/feel). And I'm not much of a hobo bag woman, I like my bags structured and sleek, that's why I'm drawn to the little athena and the pompei leather.

Another thing is that I'm looking for a true red, one that doesn't have orange nor pink/purple undertones. And I feel like the cherry red pompei is... a cherry red. Not a true red.

So yes, I think I'll order swatches of leather... who knows, maybe they have an older leather that I don't know about. A mystical skin, all forgotten in the attelier, waiting to be used!

I also like pompei because OF COURSE I would like a card holder to go all matchy matchy, or a key chain, and I feel that that leather would be perfect for SLGs.


[/QUOTE]

Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now. 
[/QUOTE]

thanks for those pictures of the leather linings... they look bomb!

Sorry If I didn't use that quote properly, I'm really terrible at technology.

I'll keep you posted with what is going on in my head, and with the swatches when they arrive!


----------



## christinemliu

porpentine said:


> "I really hope these photos help.  I love both colours of lambskin lining in both bags. The lambskin texture is really soft and silky."



@porpentine: Wow! Thank you for posting these...really worth the wait. I want to reach out and pet your bags, both the exterior and interior. Both really look amazing. The modification of the Selene handles totally change up the style; I think that's so cool. The handles look comfy too. I've never seen those connectors before on a Massaccesi...maybe they're on style I haven't tried yet but I don't remember seeing them on any of his bags. And such a gorgeous Victoria...the color-blocking you did is beautiful. Unique just all around in many aspects of your two bags...I want to see the Tulipano! I was just thinking about the Tulipano...it's definitely a cool design and I was wondering why it isn't on his website yet.

If you haven't, you should think about uploading your pictures to his website!
Go to https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/, then click on "News." Go to "We are MM." Click on "Upload." I don't think I've seen any bags with the lambskin interior posted on his site.

Which bag will you use first??


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> When you say that his normal linings are prettier, do you mean the fabric liners, or the black and beige leather linings (as opposed to a hypothetical customizable red lining)?



Hi, @susanagonzc, by "normal linings" I did indeed mean his fabric linings. Marco's fabric linings are actually the best quality and most beautiful lining materials I have ever come across. I particularly love his dark grey lining !


----------



## afroken

@porpentine thank you! Your bags are beautiful - I especially love your black on black Selene, it’s inspiring me to consider one (probably in a lighter leather ) somewhere down the road. I’ve never seen the lambskin lining but it looks so luxurious, I might consider topping up for one for an slg at some point. Thank you for adding the weight as well, wow that Selene is hefty! Wonderful bags, thank you so much for sharing, these are very helpful


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @TotinScience @Cleda @Fancyfree @LuvNLux (I feel like I’m missing someone) - are you ladies going ahead with bordeaux tuscania group order? I’ll be getting a Little Minerva if we decide to group order. Anyone else interested please feel free to join in!


I suggest we wait.
I suspect that Marco might offer a general Tuscania promo when reintroducing colours... My impression is that the promo-reductions are similar to group order reductions (?) 

Quoting from e-mails (where Tuscania was not the main topic): 
Me:      _I see Sheen has sparked new interest in Tuscania! _​Marco:  _Happy to know about Tuscania, it's one of leathers I'll have to invest this year. _​​I'd hate for a group order to result in no Tuscania promo and thereby fewer Tuscania colours on offer....


----------



## afroken

@susanagonzc

Red leather swatches that you can consider asking Marco: deep red fiore, amaranto pebbled, and garnet red verona. I asked for a swatch of the fiore and pebbled, and imo the fiore is a true red, the pebbled was a tiny tinge brighter but could also be considered a true red. I heard from someone here that the verona is identical to the fiore in terms of colour.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I suggest we wait.
> I suspect that Marco might offer a general Tuscania promo when reintroducing colours... My impression is that the promo-reductions are similar to group order reductions (?)
> 
> Quoting from e-mails (where Tuscania was not the main topic):
> Me:      _I see Sheen has sparked new interest in Tuscania! _​Marco:  _Happy to know about Tuscania, it's one of leathers I'll have to invest this year. _​​I'd hate for a group order to result in no Tuscania promo and thereby fewer Tuscania colours on offer....


Oh my goodness! If Marco could introduce a general tuscania promo then I’d be over the moon!


----------



## djfmn

@Cleda

The Stardust leather if I run my hand over it one way feels soft and sort of suede like. If I run my hand the other way it feels a little rougher because of the sparkles and the nap I think. To me it seems as though it has a nap/pile to it which means it has a slightly raised surface and will feel smooth when you run your hand in the direction of the nap. When you run your hand against the nap in the opposite direction it will feel a little rough. Having said that it is such a great leather it is so unique with this gentle sparkle. I really like it a lot.


----------



## coach943

afroken said:


> Pompei was never on my radar before due to the characteristics you just described but your quote above is making me rethink pompei! I live in a land of snow and hail (thankfully no earthquakes) and this may be a good addition to my "extreme weather" bags


I got caught in a downpour the other day with my Miss M Pompei bag. It really is a durable leather. I carry it more than any of my other bags, and it still looks brand new.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> @susanagonzc
> 
> Red leather swatches that you can consider asking Marco: deep red fiore, amaranto pebbled, and garnet red verona. I asked for a swatch of the fiore and pebbled, and imo the fiore is a true red, the pebbled was a tiny tinge brighter but could also be considered a true red. I heard from someone here that the verona is identical to the fiore in terms of colour.


I have an amaranto pebbled midi Selene and a Fiore deep red midi Calista and a bordeaux red Verona midi Modena. I gave the midi Selene to my sons girlfriend because she loves red bags. I have the bordeaux red verona midi Modena and the dark red fiore midi Calista to me all three are deep red bags. My preference is for a darker richer red leather handbag. These leathers imho definitely are all a darker red leather.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you for your suggestions. From what I see, the pebbled is more for unstructured bags, although I love that red color! I will request the swatches.


----------



## afroken

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. From what I see, the pebbled is more for unstructured bags, although I love that red color! I will request the swatches.


Marco can always add backings to make “slouchy” leather structured  just let him know exactly what you want, and leave the rest to him. He can make your handbag dreams come true!

Edit: however, take into consideration that extra backing may add to the weight. But you can always tell Marco that you want less backing to offset the weight a little bit. Fiore is already a light leather, so even with extra backing, I don’t think it’ll be heavier than pompei. Post #70 on the MM reference thread lists Marco’s leathers by weight.





__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. From what I see, the pebbled is more for unstructured bags, although I love that red color! I will request the swatches.


Pebbled is fine for structured bags, just let Marco know _how _structured you want the bag and he will tell you if it can be done (it depends slightly on the model). In my experience, structure does not add much weight.

I used to worry a _lot _about backings and structure. I pestered Marco for details (how stiff? how thick? how heavy? How do you do it?). He patiently answered all my questions. In detail. Here is a clip from one of his replies (this man has the patience of saints):

_Depending on leather thickness we use several different kind of backings. Microfiber, for example, is available in 6 different thicknesses. It can happen that the same kind of leather, used to produce the same style, can require 2 different kind of backing: an Aura in black Verona could require a 0,4 millimeters microfiber and an Aura in dark green could require a 0,8 millimeters microfiber. Weight difference between the 2 would obviously be small, say between kg. 0,05 and kg. 0,10, but even those details have to be considered._​_A Soulmate in Merinos usually requires just a mm. 0.4 microfiber. Some leather parts have no backing at all on Soulmate. Bottom usually requires a bit of thicker microfiber while strap requires a flexible texon (even texon has several different thickness)._​_In particular situations it can be helpful to use suede lamb as backing and more rarely we use a special thin cardboard for handbags. This just to let you have an idea since possible combinations are probably infinite._​
Finally I realized that I did not need to ask about "how".
All I need do is

describe what I want
ask Marco whether it is do-able
ask Marco if he thinks it actually is a good idea!
Don't forget the last point.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am planning my first Zhoe. In Pebbled.
I plan to ask for "as structured as possible without compromizing design, function or appearance"


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Nice! What color?


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> Nice! What color?


Anthracite and black.
I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.



So now I want to create a set,- matching Zhoe, Selene Midi and maybe a full sized Selene.

In a distant future, when we again can travel....
I'm thinking I can put the Zhoe inside the Selene Midi inside the Selene as my carry-on bag (together with a couple of Tuscania Calistas), and land in Paris/Barcelona/ Rome with a selection of elegant bags to carry during my holiday


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> Anthracite and black.
> I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.
> 
> View attachment 4966410
> 
> So now I want to create a set,- matching Zhoe, Selene Midi and maybe a full sized Selene.
> 
> In a distant future, when we again can travel....
> I'm thinking I can put the Zhoe inside the Selene Midi inside the Selene as my carry-on bag (together with a couple of Tuscania Calistas), and land in Paris/Barcelona/ Rome with a selection of elegant bags to carry during my holiday


I really like the strap on your Selene Midi. I may try that style next time. I don't really like the normal strap, so I have an adjustable Soulmate-style strap on most of my Selene/Selene Zips. I've never felt they were exactly right, so maybe a more minimalist style would be better for me.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Anthracite and black.
> I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.
> 
> View attachment 4966410


The simple straps make this an elegant tote. The anthracite and black combo is lovely.


----------



## porpentine

Fancyfree said:


> Anthracite and black.
> I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.
> 
> View attachment 4966410
> 
> So now I want to create a set,- matching Zhoe, Selene Midi and maybe a full sized Selene.
> 
> In a distant future, when we again can travel....
> I'm thinking I can put the Zhoe inside the Selene Midi inside the Selene as my carry-on bag (together with a couple of Tuscania Calistas), and land in Paris/Barcelona/ Rome with a selection of elegant bags to carry during my holiday


Wow I am loving the handles, so minimalist! And the subtle colour combination is terrific.


----------



## porpentine

christinemliu said:


> @porpentine: Wow! Thank you for posting these...really worth the wait. I want to reach out and pet your bags, both the exterior and interior. Both really look amazing. The modification of the Selene handles totally change up the style; I think that's so cool. The handles look comfy too. I've never seen those connectors before on a Massaccesi...maybe they're on style I haven't tried yet but I don't remember seeing them on any of his bags. And such a gorgeous Victoria...the color-blocking you did is beautiful. Unique just all around in many aspects of your two bags...I want to see the Tulipano! I was just thinking about the Tulipano...it's definitely a cool design and I was wondering why it isn't on his website yet.
> 
> If you haven't, you should think about uploading your pictures to his website!
> Go to https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/, then click on "News." Go to "We are MM." Click on "Upload." I don't think I've seen any bags with the lambskin interior posted on his site.
> 
> Which bag will you use first??


Thank you for the suggestion to upload the pics, I will follow that up!
The connectors are not used on Marcos other styles but he said it would be trivial to use them instead of the usual Selene connectors.  I didn’t know what someone else said recently here, that he has to buy them in bulk.

I will definitely share some tulipano pics soon too.


----------



## Fancyfree

porpentine said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now. @Kimbashop @christinemliu @afroken @southernbelle43
> Bag no1 is a full size Selene, black vacchetta outer, black lambskin lining, extra outer pocket, simplified handles with rounded connectors. It weighs 1.7kg.
> 
> View attachment 4965698
> View attachment 4965697
> View attachment 4965699
> 
> View attachment 4965700
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965736
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965719
> View attachment 4965738
> 
> View attachment 4965722


Lovely bag, so "leathery"... Makes me want to lean forward to smell the leather. 
_LOVE_ those strap connectors.


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now. @Kimbashop @christinemliu @afroken @southernbelle43
> Bag no1 is a full size Selene, black vacchetta outer, black lambskin lining, extra outer pocket, simplified handles with rounded connectors. It weighs 1.7kg.
> 
> View attachment 4965698
> View attachment 4965697
> View attachment 4965699
> 
> View attachment 4965700
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965736
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965719
> View attachment 4965738
> 
> View attachment 4965722


Thank you for sharing these photos of your beautiful bags. I love the Selene and Victoria. The combination of colors on the Victoria are really striking. The beige lining elevates the whole look and I will have to think about what bag I would like to have lined in lamb. I’m also a huge fan of the cuoio toscano leather ( I have a bag in red).


----------



## Kimbashop

susanagonzc said:


> @Fancyfree thank you so much for your detailed replies. I'm going to take a look at the blog and subscribe! further down the MM rabbit hole... jumping head first lol!
> 
> When you say that his normal linings are prettier, do you mean the fabric liners, or the black and beige leather linings (as opposed to a hypothetical customizable red lining)? TIA
> 
> As for the pompei leather, that was PRECISELY my hesitation! I love the smell and feel of "leather leather", like, say, a little minerva in pebbled (I don't own any, but I imagine how that must smell/feel). And I'm not much of a hobo bag woman, I like my bags structured and sleek, that's why I'm drawn to the little athena and the pompei leather.
> 
> Another thing is that I'm looking for a true red, one that doesn't have orange nor pink/purple undertones. And I feel like the cherry red pompei is... a cherry red. Not a true red.
> 
> So yes, I think I'll order swatches of leather... who knows, maybe they have an older leather that I don't know about. A mystical skin, all forgotten in the attelier, waiting to be used!
> 
> I also like pompei because OF COURSE I would like a card holder to go all matchy matchy, or a key chain, and I feel that that leather would be perfect for SLGs.



Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now.
[/QUOTE]

thanks for those pictures of the leather linings... they look bomb!

Sorry If I didn't use that quote properly, I'm really terrible at technology.

I'll keep you posted with what is going on in my head, and with the swatches when they arrive!
[/QUOTE]
I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red, leaning neither warm or cool. I have a little Valerie in this color and leather and I adore it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fancyfree said:


> Anthracite and black.
> I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.
> 
> View attachment 4966410
> 
> So now I want to create a set,- matching Zhoe, Selene Midi and maybe a full sized Selene.
> 
> In a distant future, when we again can travel....
> I'm thinking I can put the Zhoe inside the Selene Midi inside the Selene as my carry-on bag (together with a couple of Tuscania Calistas), and land in Paris/Barcelona/ Rome with a selection of elegant bags to carry during my holiday


You can never go wrong with black, very practical for travelling. If you come to Barcelona, please please use a bag with a secure closure, preferably a strong zipper, and carry it in a way that feels secure under your arm or crossbody. There’s a lot of pickpocketing here I’m sorry to say... plus they sometimes steal the whole bag, which I think you would find sadder than losing its contents am I right?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

[QUOTE="

I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red, leaning neither warm or cool. I have a little Valerie in this color and leather and I adore it.
[/QUOTE]
Cuoio toscano looks like a lot if leathers I’ve seen in Florence! I hadn’t considered it, thank you for the suggestion. True red is what I’m looking for. Is it a bright red? My complexion is a bit ashy, with dark eyes and dark hair, so if I wear very bright and warm colors I feel like they clash with my face.


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> @TotinScience @Cleda @Fancyfree @LuvNLux (I feel like I’m missing someone) - are you ladies going ahead with bordeaux tuscania group order? I’ll be getting a Little Minerva if we decide to group order. Anyone else interested please feel free to join in!


I will if you guys are game but @Fancyfree  is right, we should see if Marco decides to have a Tuscania order. I will check with him as well !


----------



## Fancyfree

susanagonzc said:


> You can never go wrong with black, very practical for travelling. If you come to Barcelona, please please use a bag with a secure closure, preferably a strong zipper, and carry it in a way that feels secure under your arm or crossbody. There’s a lot of pickpocketing here I’m sorry to say... plus they sometimes steal the whole bag, which I think you would find sadder than losing its contents am I right?


Thank you for your advice, @susanagonzc ! Crossbodies in Barcelona, then


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Anthracite and black.
> I am in love with a Selene Midi in this combo that I recently received.
> 
> View attachment 4966410
> 
> So now I want to create a set,- matching Zhoe, Selene Midi and maybe a full sized Selene.
> 
> In a distant future, when we again can travel....
> I'm thinking I can put the Zhoe inside the Selene Midi inside the Selene as my carry-on bag (together with a couple of Tuscania Calistas), and land in Paris/Barcelona/ Rome with a selection of elegant bags to carry during my holiday


I love this combination it is stunning. Selene midi is a favorite MM style of mine and this one is gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> Hi everyone, so sorry for the delay. I’ll start posting these photos now.



thanks for those pictures of the leather linings... they look bomb!

Sorry If I didn't use that quote properly, I'm really terrible at technology.

I'll keep you posted with what is going on in my head, and with the swatches when they arrive!
[/QUOTE]
I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red, leaning neither warm or cool. I have a little Valerie in this color and leather and I adore it.
[/QUOTE]
I love red bags. it is such a versatile color it goes with just about anything and everything in my opinion. But then I don't have very many rules except it needs to look good! All the rules that this color doesn't go with this color etc I pretty much ignore. If I think it looks good and it doesn't clash I go for it. My main rule if it makes me happy then I wear it.


----------



## southernbelle43

porpentine said:


> I really hope these photos help.  I love both colours of lambskin lining in both bags. The lambskin texture is really soft and silky.
> 
> While they are not lightweight, this is partly due to the outer leathers are contributing to this weight as well.  They are Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano respectively - the heaviest leathers that Marco offers.  All together I really don't think they're heavier than (eg) my old Celines, though.
> 
> Please also take into account that I asked for none of the special Selene hardware on the handles of the Selene. As hardware may also add weight, the removal of it will have counteracted the addition of the lambskin somewhat.
> 
> Also, I have a Tulipano in nappa, lined in black lambskin too.  I dont have photos to post yet, but the inner bag in nappa with black lambskin lining is only 700g. It has no hardware on it though.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions about the lambskin!


Thank you for the pictures.  The lambskin linings are really gorgeous. I have never ordered one simply because it does not bother me if I get a pen mark or other minor stain on a cloth lining, but on the light lambskin it would bother me forever. Enjoy them, they are really nice.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Is sorrento (goatskin) silky smooth and soft, (if the ultimate example of that is premier lambskin)?


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> thanks for those pictures of the leather linings... they look bomb!
> 
> Sorry If I didn't use that quote properly, I'm really terrible at technology.
> 
> I'll keep you posted with what is going on in my head, and with the swatches when they arrive!


I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red, leaning neither warm or cool. I have a little Valerie in this color and leather and I adore it.
[/QUOTE]
I love red bags. it is such a versatile color it goes with just about anything and everything in my opinion. But then I don't have very many rules except it needs to look good! All the rules that this color doesn't go with this color etc I pretty much ignore. If I think it looks good and it doesn't clash I go for it. My main rule if it makes me happy then I wear it.
[/QUOTE]
You are my soulmate.  I have a Massaccesi red pompei Little Miss M, a red Longchamp top handle bag and a red MCM toni tote coming Monday. I am unaware of any color that red does not go with.


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is sorrento (goatskin) silky smooth and soft, (if the ultimate example of that is premier lambskin)?


I wouldn't call it silky smooth, but it is quite soft. Not as soft as the velvet verona.


----------



## samfalstaff

@Fancyfree That China Blue pebbled bag you posted on the reference thread is breathtaking! Can't remember if you said which hardware it was...is it gold? I also love the exterior pocket!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

djfmn said:


> thanks for those pictures of the leather linings... they look bomb!
> 
> Sorry If I didn't use that quote properly, I'm really terrible at technology.
> 
> I'll keep you posted with what is going on in my head, and with the swatches when they arrive!


I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red, leaning neither warm or cool. I have a little Valerie in this color and leather and I adore it.
[/QUOTE]
I love red bags. it is such a versatile color it goes with just about anything and everything in my opinion. But then I don't have very many rules except it needs to look good! All the rules that this color doesn't go with this color etc I pretty much ignore. If I think it looks good and it doesn't clash I go for it. My main rule if it makes me happy then I wear it.
[/QUOTE]
Yes I get what you mean. I sometimes restrict myself in color and my closet was full of neutrals for a long time. I think red is my next neutral, but I’m picky about what red to choose... when I said this to my husband he looked utterly confused. “Wait... red is red, right??”. If only...


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> @Fancyfree That China Blue pebbled bag you posted on the reference thread is breathtaking! Can't remember if you said which hardware it was...is it gold? I also love the exterior pocket!


Silver hardware


----------



## TotinScience

This is what Marco said about Tuscania!
"Due to high minimums it's not easy to add further Tuescania colors without running a very high risk but I'll surely do my best to add at least a couple of further colors other than re-adding midnight blue".
So if we show enthusiasm and follow up on it with some gorgeous orders, I think there is a Tuscania special for us in the future


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Silver hardware


Thanks


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> This is what Marco said about Tuscania!
> "Due to high minimums it's not easy to add further Tuescania colors without running a very high risk but I'll surely do my best to add at least a couple of further colors other than re-adding midnight blue".
> So if we show enthusiasm and follow up on it with some gorgeous orders, I think there is a Tuscania special for us in the future


He told me the same thing. I get the feeling with all the tuscania requests recently there might be a promo with a couple of colors to choose from in the near future.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> He told me the same thing. I get the feeling with all the tuscania requests recently there might be a promo with a couple of colors to choose from in the near future.


Just spent some time looking at tuscania on the reference thread. WOW! Definitely interested in a promo!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> This is what Marco said about Tuscania!
> "Due to high minimums it's not easy to add further Tuescania colors without running a very high risk but I'll surely do my best to add at least a couple of further colors other than re-adding midnight blue".
> So if we show enthusiasm and follow up on it with some gorgeous orders, I think there is a Tuscania special for us in the future


A couple of further colours.... 

We need to try to influence which colours he chooses 
How do we go about it 

I want Bordeaux, Cobblestone, Dark Brown, Brown and Whiskey..... In that order


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> A couple of further colours....
> 
> We need to try to influence which colours he chooses
> How do we go about it
> 
> I want Bordeaux, Cobblestone, Dark Brown, Brown and Whiskey..... In that order


Uh, that is my exact list!


----------



## christinemliu

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is sorrento (goatskin) silky smooth and soft, (if the ultimate example of that is premier lambskin)?





samfalstaff said:


> I wouldn't call it silky smooth, but it is quite soft. Not as soft as the velvet verona.



Hi @SouthernPurseGal , same as @samfalstaff, I would say Sorrento is soft but it's not like the softness of lambskin. It has a little more "veneer" and slightly chewier? Thus maybe more tough...I tend to think of lambskin as a more delicate leather and buttery soft. Hope that helps. I only have had Deep Blue Sorrento though, and sometimes the hand / feel differs across colors...


----------



## samfalstaff

Oh, my God! That midnight blue tuscania!   You're killing me @Fancyfree with your posts to the reference thread!


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> Hi @SouthernPurseGal , same as @samfalstaff, I would say Sorrento is soft but it's not like the softness of lambskin. It has a little more "veneer" and slightly chewier? Thus maybe more tough...I tend to think of lambskin as a more delicate leather and buttery soft. Hope that helps. I only have had Deep Blue Sorrento though, and sometimes the hand / feel differs across colors...


Yes! More chewy and not as delicate as lambskin. And also tons of character! It's always pretty easy to spot the goatskin no matter the designer.


----------



## Kimbashop

susanagonzc said:


> I would also suggest the cuoio toscano leather in red. It is a true red said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4967588[/ATTACH]
Click to expand...


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Is sorrento (goatskin) silky smooth and soft, (if the ultimate example of that is premier lambskin)?


It's not silky like the Balenciaga lambskin bags. It has a natural grain and heft to it. you can feel the grain when you touch it.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> A couple of further colours....
> 
> We need to try to influence which colours he chooses
> How do we go about it
> 
> I want Bordeaux, Cobblestone, Dark Brown, Brown and Whiskey..... In that order


Perhaps some kind of survey/vote. I am not sure we will get a choice of more than 3 colors. That is just a guess but based on what Marco said about the size of the skins they are very large. I like the bordeaux and the midnight blue tuscania.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> Perhaps some kind of survey/vote. I am not sure we will get a choice of more than 3 colors. That is just a guess but based on what Marco said about the size of the skins which are very large. I like the bordeaux and the midnight blue tuscania.


My vote goes to bordeaux and whiskey! But really, any one of the two would make me extremely happy.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> Perhaps some kind of survey/vote. I am not sure we will get a choice of more than 3 colors. That is just a guess but based on what Marco said about the size of the skins they are very large. I like the bordeaux and the midnight blue tuscania.


Bordeaux and dark brown (but I could be persuaded to swap out the dark brown for cobblestone).


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Perhaps some kind of survey/vote. I am not sure we will get a choice of more than 3 colors. That is just a guess but based on what Marco said about the size of the skins which are very large. I like the bordeaux and the midnight blue tuscania.


Brilliant idea 

How about we all post our wishlists here, in order of preference?*?**?*

Then one week from today, we "analyse the data" and we can tell Marco which colours are most highly desired 

Our wishlists can be unrealistically long. Actually, long lists are good! Because, let's say, the fourth colour on my list is the 1st or 2nd colour on several other people's list. I would rather that the fourth colour on my list was among the winners than none of my favourites winning. Or, if 6 people have Whiskey on number 4, while 3 people have Dark Brown on number 2..


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Brilliant idea
> 
> How about we all post our wishlists here, in order of preference.
> 
> Then one week from today, we "analyse the data" and we can tell Marco which colours are most highly desired
> 
> Our wishlists can be unrealistically long. Actually, long lists are good! Because, let's say, the fourth colour on my list is the 1st or 2nd colour on several other people's list. I would rather that the fourth colour on my list was among the winners than none of my favourites winning. Or, if 6 people have Whiskey on number 4, while 3 people have Dark Brown on number 2..


I love the citrus tuscania, but I have a feeling this might not be the most popular choice.


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> I love the citrus tuscania, but I have a feeling this might not be the most popular choice.


Oooh, can we see a picture?


----------



## samfalstaff

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4967591


Oh, my! Just noticed you added this pic. It's beautiful.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> I love the citrus tuscania, but I have a feeling this might not be the most popular choice.


A Citrus Tuscania bag would surely be such a happy, bright, summery bag! And springtime bag! Daffodils. Lemons. Sunshine.
And perfect to be in this unbelievably lightweight leather. Divine 
I'd be surprised if you are the only one wanting Citrus.
Do you have a special bag model in mind?


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Brilliant idea
> 
> How about we all post our wishlists here, in order of preference?*?**?*
> 
> Then one week from today, we "analyse the data" and we can tell Marco which colours are most highly desired
> 
> Our wishlists can be unrealistically long. Actually, long lists are good! Because, let's say, the fourth colour on my list is the 1st or 2nd colour on several other people's list. I would rather that the fourth colour on my list was among the winners than none of my favourites winning. Or, if 6 people have Whiskey on number 4, while 3 people have Dark Brown on number 2..


Good idea. My tuscania wishlist is as follows:

1. Bordeaux
2. Whiskey
3. Midnight blue
4. Cobblestone

(I like orange too but I think that’s already in stock)


----------



## TotinScience

I vote for midnight and Bordeaux!


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> I love the citrus tuscania, but I have a feeling this might not be the most popular choice.


I have a bag in citrus and while I love it, it gets dye transfer more than any other leather from MM I’ve ever had, so it is something to be aware of.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I vote for midnight and Bordeaux!


In what order, please ?


----------



## AliceWondered

For me it would be:
1. Dark brown
2. Midnight blue
3. Blackwood


----------



## Fancyfree

My Tuscania wishlist:

Bordeaux          (Calista!)   
Cobblestone      (Calista!)
Dark Brown       (Theia!)
Brown               (Minerva Midi!)
Whiskey            (Selene Midi!)


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> In what order, please ?


I’d say 1. midnight 
2. Bordeaux
but they are almost equal to me


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Midnight, Bordeaux


----------



## samfalstaff

1. Bordeaux
2. Dark Brown
3. Cobblestone


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4967591


Is your Little Valerie heavy in cuoio tuscano? This leather has been on my radar for more structured bags but the weight factor always made me look to another leather. I love how it looks and think of getting a Grande Penelope Messenger in it at some point 

Thank you!


----------



## porpentine

afroken said:


> @porpentine thank you! Your bags are beautiful - I especially love your black on black Selene, it’s inspiring me to consider one (probably in a lighter leather ) somewhere down the road. I’ve never seen the lambskin lining but it looks so luxurious, I might consider topping up for one for an slg at some point. Thank you for adding the weight as well, wow that Selene is hefty! Wonderful bags, thank you so much for sharing, these are very helpful


Yay! To me, the lambskin is an easy upgrade to justify for the price. It elevates  the bag to next level luxury for only €50, which only a bit more than the cost of shipping to me in Australia. Plus I like to minimise hardware whenever I can so that offsets the weight gain a bit, especially on the Selene where 4x buckles have been avoided.


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you for sharing these photos of your beautiful bags. I love the Selene and Victoria. The combination of colors on the Victoria are really striking. The beige lining elevates the whole look and I will have to think about what bag I would like to have lined in lamb. I’m also a huge fan of the cuoio toscano leather ( I have a bag in red).



do you have a pic of the red Cuoio Toscano bag here somewhere? I have often wondered if I should get one! I would love to see it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Midnight !


----------



## christinemliu

My Tuscania wishlist would be: 
1. dark brown 
2. cobblestone 
3. midnight blue 
4. brown


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! Just noticed you added this pic. It's beautiful.


Thank you! I had trouble uploading the pics for some reason but I’m glad they appeared. I really love this leather and the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> A Citrus Tuscania bag would surely be such a happy, bright, summery bag! And springtime bag! Daffodils. Lemons. Sunshine.
> And perfect to be in this unbelievably lightweight leather. Divine
> I'd be surprised if you are the only one wanting Citrus.
> Do you have a special bag model in mind?


I really should t order anything! But I was thinking that a midi selene would look lovely in this color. A great summer tote! @TotinScience has a midi juliet that is really cute in citrus.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Is your Little Valerie heavy in cuoio tuscano? This leather has been on my radar for more structured bags but the weight factor always made me look to another leather. I love how it looks and think of getting a Grande Penelope Messenger in it at some point
> 
> Thank you!


Not at all! It is one of my favorite leathers. I think that Marci said it was like vacchetta but shaved thinner so that it is lighter.

I know that someone ordered a regular Penelope messenger in this red and put a picture on this thread. You might be able to search for it.I think the leather would be perfect for that type of bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> do you have a pic of the red Cuoio Toscano bag here somewhere? I have often wondered if I should get one! I would love to see it!


I just posted a bit earlier today. If you don’t see the pics let me know and I can share them again. It’s a lovely red.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Kimbashop said:


> View attachment 4967591


Ufffaa...
Thank you for the picture! That model is lovely, reminds me of those old school bags!
Do you find that the leather scratches easily? It looks like one of those bags that shows wear over time, and that for me makes the bag more unique. 
although for the little athena i envision it in a clean flawless leather... problem is I don’t care much for the shade of red pompei.
What about the flap? Do you find that it shows wrinkles ?


----------



## AliceWondered

Kimbashop said:


> Not at all! It is one of my favorite leathers. I think that Marci said it was like vacchetta but shaved thinner so that it is lighter.
> 
> I know that someone ordered a regular Penelope messenger in this red and put a picture on this thread. You might be able to search for it.I think the leather would be perfect for that type of bag.



That was me, and pics are here.
It is a fantastic leather, and the shade of red is lovely.


----------



## Fancyfree

I sent an e-mail to Marco, to tell him about our survey. (Just to avoid him choosing leathers before we are done) Here is his reply:

_That's a very interesting idea. It will be very helpful to know which Tuscania colors are the most desired ones. I'm very happy to know that Tuscania is finally receiving a good attention by MM customers. _​_I think that Tuscania and Sheen will both be very popular during 2021. Keep me updated, I'm really curious to know survey results._​


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I sent an e-mail to Marco, to tell him about our survey. (Just to avoid him choosing leathers before we are done) Here is his reply:
> 
> _That's a very interesting idea. It will be very helpful to know which Tuscania colors are the most desired ones. I'm very happy to know that Tuscania is finally receiving a good attention by MM customers. _​_I think that Tuscania and Sheen will both be very popular during 2021. Keep me updated, I'm really curious to know survey results._​


Hoping this means he will continue to offer sheen! I had to forgo the sheen promo because I purchased another bag and wanted to save my funds for a tuscania Little Minerva and verona Hera. But if he is going to stock up on sheen, then I’ll definitely get a bag in the future!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I sent an e-mail to Marco, to tell him about our survey. (Just to avoid him choosing leathers before we are done) Here is his reply:
> 
> _That's a very interesting idea. It will be very helpful to know which Tuscania colors are the most desired ones. I'm very happy to know that Tuscania is finally receiving a good attention by MM customers. _​_I think that Tuscania and Sheen will both be very popular during 2021. Keep me updated, I'm really curious to know survey results._​


yay! I'm excited about this potential future promo .


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> yay! I'm excited about this potential future promo .


I've been thinking.... If Marco does not do a _promo_ when he reintroduces Tuscania colours, we can always choose to place group orders . Which should not be difficult to organize if he purchases the most popular colours


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I emailed Marco about the red leathers and my little athena. I emailed him yesterday night and I got the reply in 10 minutes! The man is replying to emails at 10 pm...! (There's no time difference between Barcelona and Italy).
He told me what you ladies already said: that I can choose any leather and that he can adjust the backing of the bag accordingly. He send some pictures of the leathers which I attach here, although they are on the website as well.
Pompei (red cherry):



Pebbled: Amaranto




Fiore: deep red




Cuoio toscano:





I really like Cuoio Toscano, but I just can't tell from the pictures, and it would be a made to order bag so I could not just return it if I didn't care for the color.
I really want to order swatches but I'd feel quite guilty because I'd be ordering the bag in a few months' time, not right now. What do you think? Have you ever asked for swatches and not followed on the process immediately?


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> Hoping this means he will continue to offer sheen! I had to forgo the sheen promo because I purchased another bag and wanted to save my funds for a tuscania Little Minerva and verona Hera. But if he is going to stock up on sheen, then I’ll definitely get a bag in the future!


I think he might have some Sheen left over. Sometimes he has certain colors left over after a promotion. I always ask him if he by some chance has a leather available even if it is not a standard leather that he keeps in his inventory. Sometimes he does and he will tell me how much and what bags he can make with the leather he has in stock. I have been fortunate enough to get a bag in a leather I thought was no longer available.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

djfmn said:


> I think he might have some Sheen left over. Sometimes he has certain colors left over after a promotion. I always ask him if he by some chance has a leather available even if it is not a standard leather that he keeps in his inventory. Sometimes he does and he will tell me how much and what bags he can make with the leather he has in stock. I have been fortunate enough to get a bag in a leather I thought was no longer available.


This is from last night: 
“We still have in stock a couple of deep red sheen calf in case you prefer a glossy and broken surface.”

in case you want red


----------



## LuvNLux

susanagonzc said:


> I emailed Marco about the red leathers and my little athena. I emailed him yesterday night and I got the reply in 10 minutes! The man is replying to emails at 10 pm...! (There's no time difference between Barcelona and Italy).
> He told me what you ladies already said: that I can choose any leather and that he can adjust the backing of the bag accordingly. He send some pictures of the leathers which I attach here, although they are on the website as well.
> Pompei (red cherry):
> View attachment 4968322
> 
> 
> Pebbled: Amaranto
> 
> View attachment 4968323
> 
> 
> Fiore: deep red
> 
> View attachment 4968324
> 
> 
> Cuoio toscano:
> 
> View attachment 4968325
> 
> 
> 
> I really like Cuoio Toscano, but I just can't tell from the pictures, and it would be a made to order bag so I could not just return it if I didn't care for the color.
> I really want to order swatches but I'd feel quite guilty because I'd be ordering the bag in a few months' time, not right now. What do you think? Have you ever asked for swatches and not followed on the process immediately?


I have bags in all these colors, and honestly, they are all beautiful.  You can‘t go wrong with any of them.  The brightest clear red is the absolutely smooth lightweight silky Pompeii.  I love this show-stopper red.  Amaranto Pebbled is probably my favorite true red & is in a heavier leather (weighs more) & wears well, practically indestructible..  Fiore Deep Red is a darker red with brownish undertones in a slightly pebbled leather that also wears well, is lighter in weight than pebbled, but has a slight sheen. (Out of the four, my least favorite color).  Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano, is a deeper rich Red in a vintage type leather, feels wonderful, but in my experience some colors in Tuscano can scratch easily, will show wear.  The Red, for some reason, does not scratch as easily as others & I do like it.  In some Toscano colors, conditioner can help hide scratches, but in deeper darker colors the scratches will still show.  Some say that the wear adds to the character of the leather.  Decide if this would bother you or not.  Hint:  because you will not be ordering right away, ask Marco if any of these leathers are close to selling out.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Kimbashop

susanagonzc said:


> Ufffaa...
> Thank you for the picture! That model is lovely, reminds me of those old school bags!
> Do you find that the leather scratches easily? It looks like one of those bags that shows wear over time, and that for me makes the bag more unique.
> although for the little athena i envision it in a clean flawless leather... problem is I don’t care much for the shade of red pompei.
> What about the flap? Do you find that it shows wrinkles ?


It does show marks and I think if you didn't store it properly be bag could show folds or lines. So far, though, I haven't noticed any wrinkles or folds. As you say, this is the kind of leather that looks good OK with marks, but I have been able to rub them out and it conditions well, restoring the richnes of the color. I recently used leather honey on the bag and the leather looks beautiful.  

I think if you are looking for a dressier leather for the Athena, I might think of Nappa or maybe even the Fiore-- not smooth but rich and even. The tuscano leather would give the bag a more casual vibe.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Hi all - Do any of you know if the Belen Echandia BST group still exists on Facebook? I used to belong to it but now Facebook says that content is temporarily unavailable. I don't know the reason for that kind of status. Anyway, I know this is the MM forum but lots of Marco's former customers here too. If you know anything about BE, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Marco got back to me with more detailed pictures of his red leathers. I'm leaning towards pompei... 

I posted them on this thread:




__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Modena Midi, hand carry version, in black Fiore, dark gunmetal HW, light blue lining. At an extra cost, I added an exterior back slip pocket in which my large cell phone fits.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## tenKrat

Vanilla Bean said:


> Hi all - Do any of you know if the Belen Echandia BST group still exists on Facebook? I used to belong to it but now Facebook says that content is temporarily unavailable. I don't know the reason for that kind of status. Anyway, I know this is the MM forum but lots of Marco's former customers here too. If you know anything about BE, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


The BE BST group on FB is unavailable likely because it was inactive for a long time?? As far as I know, there is little to no BE activity on other resell websites. The few listings on eBay are very old. Same situation on Bonanza, another resell website that was popular amongst the BE ladies here. I don’t know anyone who uses Bonanza anymore. I’m surprised it’s still around.


----------



## christinemliu

Vanilla Bean said:


> Hi all - Do any of you know if the Belen Echandia BST group still exists on Facebook? I used to belong to it but now Facebook says that content is temporarily unavailable. I don't know the reason for that kind of status. Anyway, I know this is the MM forum but lots of Marco's former customers here too. If you know anything about BE, please let me know.
> Thanks!



Hi @Vanilla Bean! I don't know anything about the FB group (see @tenKrat's response for her input), but just wanted to mention there are a few BEs currently listed on eBay. I think I know the person who is selling the Hug Me; she's reliable from what I have seen.


----------



## tenKrat

Red-blue Tweed calf Siena Midi today (also blue and black Verona leather)


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Red-blue Tweed calf Siena Midi today (also blue and black Verona leather)
> View attachment 4971437


You look wonderful! I love every part of this ensemble!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tenKrat said:


> The BE BST group on FB is unavailable likely because it was inactive for a long time?? As far as I know, there is little to no BE activity on other resell websites. The few listings on eBay are very old. Same situation on Bonanza, another resell website that was popular amongst the BE ladies here. I don’t know anyone who uses Bonanza anymore. I’m surprised it’s still around.


I'm surprised there isn't enough activity to support a FB group. It seemed like there were so many people who bought every style in multiple colors...such that none of them got much use. I bought a bag about a year ago that looked brand new.

Yes, Bonanza really has faded away and Poshmark seems to have taken its place. I'm not crazy about the Poshmark website - it seems a bit wonky to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm surprised there isn't enough activity to support a FB group. It seemed like there were so many people who bought every style in multiple colors...such that none of them got much use. I bought a bag about a year ago that looked brand new.
> 
> Yes, Bonanza really has faded away and Poshmark seems to have taken its place. I'm not crazy about the Poshmark website - it seems a bit wonky to me.


Re poshmark - I'm not a fan about the social aspect of it. I just want to sell and buys things, not take part in some kind of online party.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Red-blue Tweed calf Siena Midi today (also blue and black Verona leather)
> View attachment 4971437


You ALWAYS look so cute!  Plus you have that lovely smile.


----------



## porpentine

susanagonzc said:


> Marco got back to me with more detailed pictures of his red leathers. I'm leaning towards pompei...
> 
> I posted them on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Modena Midi, hand carry version, in black Fiore, dark gunmetal HW, light blue lining. At an extra cost, I added an exterior back slip pocket in which my large cell phone fits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for sharing these photos! Do you know what leather the Seta red is?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

samfalstaff said:


> Re poshmark - I'm not a fan about the social aspect of it. I just want to sell and buys things, not take part in some kind of online party.


That’s what tpf is for!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

susanagonzc said:


> That’s what tpf is for!!!


Exactly!!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am considering a softer, non-Pompei Astra Hobo. Maybe in Cuoio Toscano and without the buckled top strap. But I don't know whether it is a good idea...

Will it have a similar look to Hermes Evelyne? Or will it collapse on itself and look miserably unstructured  

I'd love to hear how your soft Astra Hobos are holding up.
And mod shots ...(or even "door-knob" shots)... with some contents... 
Pretty please?


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> I am considering a softer, non-Pompei Astra Hobo. Maybe in Cuoio Toscano and without the buckled top strap. But I don't know whether it is a good idea...
> 
> Will it have a similar look to Hermes Evelyne? Or will it collapse on itself and look miserably unstructured
> 
> I'd love to hear how your soft Astra Hobos are holding up.
> And mod shots ...(or even "door-knob" shots)... with some contents...
> Pretty please?


I love @southernbelle43 ’s mud Verona astra hobo... she has some beautiful shots in post #35,832 on page 2389 of this thread.


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> I love @southernbelle43 ’s mud Verona astra hobo... she has some beautiful shots in post #35,832 on page 2389 of this thread.


This is the bag and the photos that have been my inspiration 

How is it holding up, @southernbelle43?
Can you show me what it looks like carrying, say, a heavy wallet (or something else small but heavy)?


----------



## Summer_J

Can I ask, does Psot Italiane stops tracking once it is out of Italy? Cos my shipping status has not been ipdated since 23rd. Thanks!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all,

i think I decided to go with the red pompei for my little athena shoulder bag. I think it’s the most care free and durable leather and it will look great with that structured bag. So excited!!!!
Now for the lining... i’m torn between the red and the beige, what do you think?
I will also order a messenger strap, to make it crossbody

One small problem (well... problem...) is that I LOVE the Theia shoulder strap. I will ask if it can be made in the pompei leather and put on that bag, although I would understand it if he refused since maybe it changes his design too much.

The only reason I am not ordering yet is because I’m saving for a card holder in red as well... my excuse is that my vintage fendi bagette is quite small and doesn’t fit my regular wallet. So I have been on a hunt for a thin wallet for a while... is that enough of an excuse? Hehehe


----------



## ajamy

Summer_J said:


> Can I ask, does Psot Italiane stops tracking once it is out of Italy? Cos my shipping status has not been ipdated since 23rd. Thanks!


There will be a bit of a gap in updates whilst your parcel is in transit.  Once it has arrived in your country, you should be able to track it with your local postal service using the same tracking number which probably gives you more detailed information.  But the poste Italiane tracking is also updated.


----------



## porpentine

OK friends, what cool stuff does Massaccesi still make that is NOT on their website? I saw ppl mention bracelets, pendants, etc. Tell me more, post pics, and/or link me!


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> How about we all post our wishlists here, in order of preference?*?**?*
> 
> Then one week from today, we "analyse the data" and we can tell Marco which colours are most highly desired
> 
> Our wishlists can be unrealistically long. Actually, long lists are good! Because, let's say, the fourth colour on my list is the 1st or 2nd colour on several other people's list. I would rather that the fourth colour on my list was among the winners than none of my favourites winning. Or, if 6 people have Whiskey on number 4, while 3 people have Dark Brown on number 2..



24 hours left to place your votes for Tuscania colours


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> 24 hours left to place your votes for Tuscania colours
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974615


Thanks very much for organizing this, fancyfree!


----------



## ajamy

porpentine said:


> OK friends, what cool stuff does Massaccesi still make that is NOT on their website? I saw ppl mention bracelets, pendants, etc. Tell me more, post pics, and/or link me!


I already have a tablet sleeve in in teal and Tuscan yellow nappa, and am getting matching version for my e-reader and phone hopefully next week.


----------



## Monaliceke

ajamy said:


> I already have a tablet sleeve in in teal and Tuscan yellow nappa, and am getting matching version for my e-reader and phone hopefully next week.


Did you request Marco to make it specially for you?


----------



## AliceWondered

porpentine said:


> OK friends, what cool stuff does Massaccesi still make that is NOT on their website? I saw ppl mention bracelets, pendants, etc. Tell me more, post pics, and/or link me!


 
I am interested in this as well- particularly if Marco has made belts before? I bought a bag in light grey Nappa on the BST, and have often thought that I’d love a belt in the same leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

AliceWondered said:


> I am interested in this as well- particularly if Marco has made belts before? I bought a bag in light grey Nappa on the BST, and have often thought that I’d love a belt in the same leather.


Ask him, admitting it is an unconventional request, but explaining it is a wish to match a beloved bag he has made


----------



## Greenredapple

AliceWondered said:


> I am interested in this as well- particularly if Marco has made belts before? I bought a bag in light grey Nappa on the BST, and have often thought that I’d love a belt in the same leather.



This is something I have wondered as well. 

It could be a smart move to expanse his slgs and other leather goods selection? Makes sense financially and on top of that he can utilize leftover leathers. Every major brands are doing it, so why not?


----------



## christinemliu

porpentine said:


> OK friends, what cool stuff does Massaccesi still make that is NOT on their website? I saw ppl mention bracelets, pendants, etc. Tell me more, post pics, and/or link me!



There's some styles that aren't currently up but I am pretty sure you can order like the Tulipano and the Little Tulipano. My favorite is this clip strap that can be a wristlet but is great for attaching items to the D ring inside your bag: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I personally have asked him recently to consider making a round coin pouch or a half round coin pouch!


----------



## BittyMonkey

Fancyfree said:


> 24 hours left to place your votes for Tuscania colours
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974615


 Bordeaux and Midnight Blue!


----------



## Summer_J

ajamy said:


> There will be a bit of a gap in updates whilst your parcel is in transit.  Once it has arrived in your country, you should be able to track it with your local postal service using the same tracking number which probably gives you more detailed information.  But the poste Italiane tracking is also updated.


Thanks. Seems it has been stuck at Exchange Center since 23rd. I will wait patiently.


----------



## ajamy

ajamy said:


> I already have a tablet sleeve in in teal and Tuscan yellow nappa, and am getting matching version for my e-reader and phone hopefully next week.
> [/QUOTE
> Yes, he said it would be possible and I sent him the sizes.  I think the patterns for these items are probably very easy to adjust


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> Thanks. Seems it has been stuck at Exchange Center since 23rd. I will wait patiently.


@Summer_J, hope your white box arrives soon! I do recall getting an update from poste Italiane the day my package was delivered, but yes, as @ajamy said, once it hit my country, it was the local post that had the rest of the details.


----------



## Fancyfree

Announcing our Purse Forum Tuscania wishlist of 2021 :

Midnight Blue
Bordeaux
Dark Brown
Cobblestone
Whiskey
Blackwood


(To figure out the order, I gave our preferences points,- 1st preference got 5 points, 2nd preference got 4 points, 3rd preference got 3 points, 4th preference 2 points, 5th preference 1 point.



There were no votes for Biscotti, Orange, Citrus, Green or  Granite Grey.)


----------



## ajamy

Fancyfree said:


> Announcing our Purse Forum Tuscania wishlist of 2021 :
> 
> Midnight Blue
> Bordeaux
> Dark Brown
> Cobblestone
> Whiskey
> Blackwood
> 
> 
> (To figure out the order, I gave our preferences points,- 1st preference got 5 points, 2nd preference got 4 points, 3rd preference got 3 points, 4th preference 2 points, 5th preference 1 point.
> 
> View attachment 4975588
> 
> There were no votes for Biscotti, Orange, Citrus, Green or  Granite Grey.)


My choices would have been biscotti and green, maybe it’s a good thing for my money tree that I won’t be too tempted !


----------



## piosavsfan

Has anyone removed the middle compartment from their Soulmate? I think I would like the bag a lot better without it but it seems like a bad idea.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone removed the middle compartment from their Soulmate? I think I would like the bag a lot better without it but it seems like a bad idea.


I did and sadly, I did not like it any better.   That style simply does not work for me while others have 4-5 of them.  It was heavy to me in any leather other than merinos and in merinos it is simply a puddle of leather perfection which looks good but is hard to retrieve anything from.  I think if you have doubts move on to another style or buy a used one to see if you like it.  It has taken me three years and a LOT of money to sort out what works and what does not.  But the journey has been fun for sure.
And there are others who will say that I do not know what I am talking about, lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Announcing our Purse Forum Tuscania wishlist of 2021 :
> 
> Midnight Blue
> Bordeaux
> Dark Brown
> Cobblestone
> Whiskey
> Blackwood
> 
> 
> (To figure out the order, I gave our preferences points,- 1st preference got 5 points, 2nd preference got 4 points, 3rd preference got 3 points, 4th preference 2 points, 5th preference 1 point.
> 
> View attachment 4975588
> 
> There were no votes for Biscotti, Orange, Citrus, Green or  Granite Grey.)


Thanks for doing the leg work on this! Hopefully it pans out into a promo or group order.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> I did and sadly, I did not like it any better.   That style simply does not work for me while others have 4-5 of them.  It was heavy to me in any leather other than merinos and in merinos it is simply a puddle of leather perfection which looks good but is hard to retrieve anything from.  I think if you have doubts move on to another style or buy a used one to see if you like it.  It has taken me three years and a LOT of money to sort out what works and what does not.  But the journey has been fun for sure.
> And there are others who will say that I do not know what I am talking about, lol.


What I meant is removing the compartment from an already made bag. I have a Mint Verona Soulmate and love the leather but the inner compartment is bugging me so I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to sell it because I love the leather and color.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> What I meant is removing the compartment from an already made bag. I have a Mint Verona Soulmate and love the leather but the inner compartment is bugging me so I'm not sure what to do. I don't want to sell it because I love the leather and color.


Aha.  I think that a poster named HopelessBagGirl did that a couple of years ago. I don't know if she is still on here or if you can do a search and find how she did it. She redesigned several of her bags.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Announcing our Purse Forum Tuscania wishlist of 2021 :
> 
> Midnight Blue
> Bordeaux
> Dark Brown
> Cobblestone
> Whiskey
> Blackwood
> 
> 
> (To figure out the order, I gave our preferences points,- 1st preference got 5 points, 2nd preference got 4 points, 3rd preference got 3 points, 4th preference 2 points, 5th preference 1 point.
> 
> View attachment 4975588
> 
> There were no votes for Biscotti, Orange, Citrus, Green or  Granite Grey.)


I also voted very early on for Midnight Blue and Bordeaux.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I did and sadly, I did not like it any better.   That style simply does not work for me while others have 4-5 of them.  It was heavy to me in any leather other than merinos and in merinos it is simply a puddle of leather perfection which looks good but is hard to retrieve anything from.  I think if you have doubts move on to another style or buy a used one to see if you like it.  It has taken me three years and a LOT of money to sort out what works and what does not.  But the journey has been fun for sure.
> And there are others who will say that I do not know what I am talking about, lol.


I did and also did not like it any better. That style did not work for me either and I bought 6 of them so I tried really hard to like it. I gifted 4 of them and traded two of them for other bags that worked better for me. I love the look of midi Soulmate but it took me a lot of purchases and mistakes to learn what works for me and what does not. I like you had a lot of fun on the journey but I definitely know which MM styles work for me and midi Soulmate is not one of them. Now midi Selene I absolutely love. Also I thought I made a mistake with a midi Sabrina sold it to my neighbor and regretted it. Guess what I just bought a black merino midi Sabrina with gunmetal hardware and dark blue lining. I love midi Sabrina so sometimes it takes me selling a bag to know that I really like that style. That did not happen with midi Soulmate!!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Has anyone removed the middle compartment from their Soulmate? I think I would like the bag a lot better without it but it seems like a bad idea.


Someone on this forum did her own removal of the middle compartment and I think she liked it. I ordered one without the middle compartment and preferred the midi Soulmates I had with the middle compartment. I found that everything I wanted to keep secure I put in the middle zip compartment and things I wanted easy access to I put in one of the side compartments. I had 6 midi Soulmates. Gave 3 to my daughter one to a friend and traded 2 for other MM bags on the BST. The midi Soulmate just did not work for me not because of the middle compartment but because of the weight. It was just too heavy for my liking. I prefer midi Selene for my larger bag. Otherwise I go for smaller MM bags. Especially now that I am semi retired and do not go into an office as I used to carry tons of stuff in my work bags. I have 3 midi Selenes for totes and they are light and easy to carry.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I did and also did not like it any better. That style did not work for me either and I bought 6 of them so I tried really hard to like it. I gifted 4 of them and traded two of them for other bags that worked better for me. I love the look of midi Soulmate but it took me a lot of purchases and mistakes to learn what works for me and what does not. I like you had a lot of fun on the journey but I definitely know which MM styles work for me and midi Soulmate is not one of them. Now midi Selene I absolutely love. Also I thought I made a mistake with a midi Sabrina sold it to my neighbor and regretted it. Guess what I just bought a black merino midi Sabrina with gunmetal hardware and dark blue lining. I love midi Sabrina so sometimes it takes me selling a bag to know that I really like that style. That did not happen with midi Soulmate!!


I did the exact same thing!  I sold my midi Sabina in 2019,  bought an orange Tuscania in 2020 that I love.  And I have a new one coming in the nut Stardust leather.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Someone on this forum did her own removal of the middle compartment and I think she liked it. I ordered one without the middle compartment and preferred the midi Soulmates I had with the middle compartment. I found that everything I wanted to keep secure I put in the middle zip compartment and things I wanted easy access to I put in one of the side compartments. I had 6 midi Soulmates. Gave 3 to my daughter one to a friend and traded 2 for other MM bags on the BST. The midi Soulmate just did not work for me not because of the middle compartment but because of the weight. It was just too heavy for my liking. I prefer midi Selene for my larger bag. Otherwise I go for smaller MM bags. Especially now that I am semi retired and do not go into an office as I used to carry tons of stuff in my work bags. I have 3 midi Selenes for totes and they are light and easy to carry.


Maybe I just need to figure out how to better organize my stuff inside the Soulmate. That's part of the problem.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I also voted very early on for Midnight Blue and Bordeaux.


Hi @djfmn ,
I am so sorry, I did not realize that your post on 24th January was a vote .
I am glad your wishes came out on top, despite my oversight


----------



## christinemliu

piosavsfan said:


> Maybe I just need to figure out how to better organize my stuff inside the Soulmate. That's part of the problem.


Hi @piosavsfan, I don't know if this helps to address your issue and I have mentioned this in the past, but I struggled with figuring out which side was which on my Soulmate Midi. Then I discovered, probably from someone's brilliant suggestion here, putting a charm on one of the handles. Then I knew which side was which and could find my items easier!
Another modification also that others have done is have the magnet closure to be on the sides of the middle compartment. [EDIT: That's actually the original design!]


----------



## piosavsfan

christinemliu said:


> Hi @piosavsfan, I don't know if this helps to address your issue and I have mentioned this in the past, but I struggled with figuring out which side was which on my Soulmate Midi. Then I discovered, probably from someone's brilliant suggestion here, putting a charm on one of the handles. Then I knew which side was which and could find my items easier!
> Another modification also that others have done is have the magnet closure to be on the sides of the middle compartment. Maybe that would help access that part of the bag easier...


Thanks! Great suggestion about the charm. 
I've been closing the bag with the magnet on the sides of the middle compartment, is it not meant to be that way?


----------



## christinemliu

piosavsfan said:


> Thanks! Great suggestion about the charm.
> I've been closing the bag with the magnet on the sides of the middle compartment, is it not meant to be that way?


@piosavsfan, yes, you're right! Sorry, I was confused. That's how mine is too and I like it. I meant that some have asked for the closure to NOT be on the sides.

The packing of the Soulmate Midi as well lends itself better to items vertically since it's really a north-south bag. Maybe that might help too if you're not doing that already!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Announcing our Purse Forum Tuscania wishlist of 2021 :
> 
> Midnight Blue
> Bordeaux
> Dark Brown
> Cobblestone
> Whiskey
> Blackwood
> 
> 
> (To figure out the order, I gave our preferences points,- 1st preference got 5 points, 2nd preference got 4 points, 3rd preference got 3 points, 4th preference 2 points, 5th preference 1 point.
> 
> View attachment 4975588
> 
> There were no votes for Biscotti, Orange, Citrus, Green or  Granite Grey.)


Thank you for doing this!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

TotinScience said:


> Marco says he can order a skin with a minimum of 3 orders, but if we get up to 5-6, he can then apply a 20% off! We already have 3, now just need 2-3 more!
> Look ladies, how pretty!  (also not my photo)
> View attachment 4962558


 have you gotten the number... I love love love this.


----------



## Coastal jewel

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi! Anybody have the little athena shoulder bag? I cannot find pictures of that particular bag on this thread... granted it's 2396 pages!


I do somewhere...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Well ladies. I just caught up on January.  All of January.  Great news about midnight blue... you all picked my faves.  Of course I have a half dozen bags I’ve never used. 

And my favorite 2020 purse was the little minerva grey Flor..  took her to florida for two weeks and got stuck in Covid non travel world For two months.  At first, I thought she was a little fussy for me.. but it was a wonderful day by day.. doing a remodel on a condo kind of mini hauler.    She is a favorite... and perhaps next on the list will be a Little Minerva in midnight blue Tuscania


----------



## afroken

Coastal jewel said:


> Well ladies. I just caught up on January.  All of January.  Great news about midnight blue... you all picked my faves.  Of course I have a half dozen bags I’ve never used.
> 
> And my favorite 2020 purse was the little minerva grey Flor..  took her to florida for two weeks and got stuck in Covid non travel world For two months.  At first, I thought she was a little fussy for me.. but it was a wonderful day by day.. doing a remodel on a condo kind of mini hauler.    She is a favorite... and perhaps next on the list will be a Little Minerva in midnight blue Tuscania


You have a midnight blue tuscania Little Minerva? Would love to see it sometime! Little Minerva is also my favourite MM style. If Marco releases a tuscania promo, I’ll get another one in bordeaux tuscania.

Edit: I misread  you meant that’s the one you’ll be getting next, not the next favourite MM bag.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

afroken said:


> You have a midnight blue tuscania Little Minerva? Would love to see it sometime! Little Minerva is also my favourite MM style. If Marco releases a tuscania promo, I’ll get another one in bordeaux tuscania.
> 
> Edit: I misread  you meant that’s the one you’ll be getting next, not the next favourite MM bag.


Little minerva is a lovely bag I agree. I think it would look pretty in grey suede or in tan leather with blue lining


----------



## Cleda

@Summer_J My box also had no status updates since 23rd, and it finally updated yesterday and delivered today. Hope your box is arriving soon too!

@Fancyfree Thanks for compiling the wishlist colours for Tuscania! I have not checked in to this thread and missed out on voting, but I would have gone with the order of the list.

So here's the Stardust Sabrina Midi that I have received today. Stardust is so beautiful and not overly blingy. It can definitely be dressed up or down with either the chain strap or the leather strap.




For those who are new to, and considering colourblocked Sabrina, you may want to note that there are 'sides' to the bag and leather strap. If you are particular about which colour faces out, do inform Marco when you are ordering.

So on my bag, the brown side has a pocket, which is slightly visible when carrying with 1 flap down. To me, either side looks fine to be carried outwards. For the strap, however, the green part is obviously facing outwards, it will be odd to carry with brown facing out.




All shots above taken in the shade. Here is how it looks under bright sunlight. It is hard to capture, but it sparkles a lot more under the sun.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> @Summer_J My box also had no status updates since 23rd, and it finally updated yesterday and delivered today. Hope your box is arriving soon too!
> 
> @Fancyfree Thanks for compiling the wishlist colours for Tuscania! I have not checked in to this thread and missed out on voting, but I would have gone with the order of the list.
> 
> So here's the Stardust Sabrina Midi that I have received today. Stardust is so beautiful and not overly blingy. It can definitely be dressed up or down with either the chain strap or the leather strap.
> View attachment 4979478
> View attachment 4979482
> 
> 
> For those who are new to, and considering colourblocked Sabrina, you may want to note that there are 'sides' to the bag and leather strap. If you are particular about which colour faces out, do inform Marco when you are ordering.
> 
> So on my bag, the brown side has a pocket, which is slightly visible when carrying with 1 flap down. To me, either side looks fine to be carried outwards. For the strap, however, the green part is obviously facing outwards, it will be odd to carry with brown facing out.
> View attachment 4979483
> View attachment 4979484
> 
> 
> All shots above taken in the shade. Here is how it looks under bright sunlight. It is hard to capture, but it sparkles a lot more under the sun.
> View attachment 4979485


Love it!! Colorblocked sabrinas are the best


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> @Summer_J My box also had no status updates since 23rd, and it finally updated yesterday and delivered today. Hope your box is arriving soon too!
> 
> @Fancyfree Thanks for compiling the wishlist colours for Tuscania! I have not checked in to this thread and missed out on voting, but I would have gone with the order of the list.
> 
> So here's the Stardust Sabrina Midi that I have received today. Stardust is so beautiful and not overly blingy. It can definitely be dressed up or down with either the chain strap or the leather strap.
> View attachment 4979478
> View attachment 4979482
> 
> 
> For those who are new to, and considering colourblocked Sabrina, you may want to note that there are 'sides' to the bag and leather strap. If you are particular about which colour faces out, do inform Marco when you are ordering.
> 
> So on my bag, the brown side has a pocket, which is slightly visible when carrying with 1 flap down. To me, either side looks fine to be carried outwards. For the strap, however, the green part is obviously facing outwards, it will be odd to carry with brown facing out.
> View attachment 4979483
> View attachment 4979484
> 
> 
> All shots above taken in the shade. Here is how it looks under bright sunlight. It is hard to capture, but it sparkles a lot more under the sun.
> View attachment 4979485


This is gorgeous. I love the colors you picked.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Love it!! Colorblocked sabrinas are the best


I agree. I always see these amazing color combinations and love them.


----------



## Summer_J

@Cleda ,

My just arrived too!
OMG, we are bag twins! 
Mine comes with a zipper and thicker strap, green facing out. I have also told Marco to shift the strap loop further hoping that the flap will not be pushed upwards..it is fine with the chain but not the leather strap cos the hooks are bigger.
I like how he is so meticulous to even have contrasting zipper and zipper tab colour. I am also surprised that there is a leather trim above the open pockets!

Now I see why you ladies are hooked on him!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> @Summer_J My box also had no status updates since 23rd, and it finally updated yesterday and delivered today. Hope your box is arriving soon too!
> 
> @Fancyfree Thanks for compiling the wishlist colours for Tuscania! I have not checked in to this thread and missed out on voting, but I would have gone with the order of the list.
> 
> So here's the Stardust Sabrina Midi that I have received today. Stardust is so beautiful and not overly blingy. It can definitely be dressed up or down with either the chain strap or the leather strap.
> View attachment 4979478
> View attachment 4979482
> 
> 
> For those who are new to, and considering colourblocked Sabrina, you may want to note that there are 'sides' to the bag and leather strap. If you are particular about which colour faces out, do inform Marco when you are ordering.
> 
> So on my bag, the brown side has a pocket, which is slightly visible when carrying with 1 flap down. To me, either side looks fine to be carried outwards. For the strap, however, the green part is obviously facing outwards, it will be odd to carry with brown facing out.
> View attachment 4979483
> View attachment 4979484
> 
> 
> All shots above taken in the shade. Here is how it looks under bright sunlight. It is hard to capture, but it sparkles a lot more under the sun.
> View attachment 4979485


THat is lovely. Now I am excited about getting my nut stardust sabrina midi!!!


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> You look wonderful! I love every part of this ensemble!





southernbelle43 said:


> You ALWAYS look so cute!  Plus you have that lovely smile.


Thank you both.


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> @Cleda ,
> 
> My just arrived too!
> OMG, we are bag twins!
> Mine comes with a zipper and thicker strap, green facing out. I have also told Marco to shift the strap loop further hoping that the flap will not be pushed upwards..it is fine with the chain but not the leather strap cos the hooks are bigger.
> I like how he is so meticulous to even have contrasting zipper and zipper tab colour. I am also surprised that there is a leather trim above the open pockets!
> 
> Now I see why you ladies are hooked on him!



Total bag twins! How does it look with the chain strap on and both flaps down on one side? Does it really help with the flaps lifting up at the sides? Sabrina Midi with a zipper is an interesting idea, I might try that next. I like the Sabrina Midi so much, I'm thinking of getting another one in Tuscania! After all, @southernbelle43's Orange Tuscania Sabrina Midi was what made me fall in love with this style in the first place.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> @Summer_J My box also had no status updates since 23rd, and it finally updated yesterday and delivered today. Hope your box is arriving soon too!
> 
> @Fancyfree Thanks for compiling the wishlist colours for Tuscania! I have not checked in to this thread and missed out on voting, but I would have gone with the order of the list.
> 
> So here's the Stardust Sabrina Midi that I have received today. Stardust is so beautiful and not overly blingy. It can definitely be dressed up or down with either the chain strap or the leather strap.
> View attachment 4979478
> View attachment 4979482
> 
> 
> For those who are new to, and considering colourblocked Sabrina, you may want to note that there are 'sides' to the bag and leather strap. If you are particular about which colour faces out, do inform Marco when you are ordering.
> 
> So on my bag, the brown side has a pocket, which is slightly visible when carrying with 1 flap down. To me, either side looks fine to be carried outwards. For the strap, however, the green part is obviously facing outwards, it will be odd to carry with brown facing out.
> View attachment 4979483
> View attachment 4979484
> 
> 
> All shots above taken in the shade. Here is how it looks under bright sunlight. It is hard to capture, but it sparkles a lot more under the sun.
> View attachment 4979485


That pocket that shows is perfect for a phone. You can get to it without having to undo anything!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

These sabrinas are so pretty. They are giving me Balenciaga vibes, with that hardware... one of those un blue africa leather...


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> Total bag twins! How does it look with the chain strap on and both flaps down on one side? Does it really help with the flaps lifting up at the sides? Sabrina Midi with a zipper is an interesting idea, I might try that next. I like the Sabrina Midi so much, I'm thinking of getting another one in Tuscania! After all, @southernbelle43's Orange Tuscania Sabrina Midi was what made me fall in love with this style in the first place.


Oh my..i was also thinking maybe I should get one in Tiscania for less blingy everyday wear. Really an edgy and gorgeous bag. I couldnt wait to use so so it went with me to work today. 
This is with both the flap down on one side.
I wonder if the handles will be distorted if we carry it on the shoulder often.


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> Oh my..i was also thinking maybe I should get one in Tiscania for less blingy everyday wear. Really an edgy and gorgeous bag. I couldnt wait to use so so it went with me to work today.
> This is with both the flap down on one side.
> I wonder if the handles will be distorted if we carry it on the shoulder often.
> 
> View attachment 4980547



It looks even better stuffed, than flat and empty! The size looks great on you. Can't wait to start using mine too!


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> It looks even better stuffed, than flat and empty! The size looks great on you. Can't wait to start using mine too!


Yes..i have quite a few things inside including a cosmetics pouch but it still looks compact. The size is smaller than I expected which is perfect as I was afraid it might be too big cos I am short at 5ft.


----------



## TotinScience

Maybe Marco will give us a Tuscania promo for a V-Day  ? It's just my wishful thinking, I don't have any intel or anything .


----------



## ajamy

My new phone and e-reader sleeves, alongside my tablet sleeve which is at least a year old now.  The nappa leather looks as good as new.  Colours are teal and Tuscan yellow.


----------



## ajamy

I also got these for my DH in light and dark taupe.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## christinemliu

ajamy said:


> I also got these for my DH in light and dark taupe.
> 
> View attachment 4980683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


I love these! Marco should add them to the website...and, fellow quilter here! Love the background haha!


----------



## samfalstaff

ajamy said:


> I also got these for my DH in light and dark taupe.
> 
> View attachment 4980683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


What a great idea! Definitely going to add these to my "cart" next time I order a bag from him. Patiently waiting for the next new leather/promo...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I think I'll order another soft Astra satchel with modifications in all midnight tuscania if he gets some. Gold hardware, beige lambskin lining. I just hope I get my nut nappa one in time to test it out before.


----------



## ajamy

samfalstaff said:


> What a great idea! Definitely going to add these to my "cart" next time I order a bag from him. Patiently waiting for the next new leather/promo...



I think they are a good option if there’s a leather or colour that you like, but maybe not want to commit to a bigger order, I love the teal colour but knew it would not work with most of the colours in my wardrobe.


----------



## Summer_J

I really love Sabrina midi. It can a chic messenger bag, shoulder bag or tote. Now I am thinking of another with no bling. Which leather, nappa, cuoio or sheen is wears well without scratching easily ( or scratches rub out) and suitable for sabrina? TIA!


----------



## smile10281

Summer_J said:


> I really love Sabrina midi. It can a chic messenger bag, shoulder bag or tote. Now I am thinking of another with no bling. Which leather, nappa, cuoio or sheen is wears well without scratching easily ( or scratches rub out) and suitable for sabrina? TIA!


What about Fiore? I’m not sure how scratch-resistant it is, but Marco has said it’s pretty durable.


----------



## Summer_J

smile10281 said:


> What about Fiore? I’m not sure how scratch-resistant it is, but Marco has said it’s pretty durable.


Thanks for the suggestion. I prefer natural grain and I feel Sabrina looks better in that. Fiore is like small pebble correct? Is anyone familiar with Rough and Tumble bags? If yes, which of Marco's leather is closest to R&T Mont Blanc?


----------



## christinemliu

Summer_J said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I prefer natural grain and I feel Sabrina looks better in that. Fiore is like small pebble correct? Is anyone familiar with Rough and Tumble bags? If yes, which of Marco's leather is closest to R&T Mont Blanc?


Hi @Summer_J! I am and I thought about this for awhile. I think possibly the Sheen or Tuscania leather might be the closest to Mont Blanc.


----------



## Summer_J

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Summer_J! I am and I thought about this for awhile. I think possibly the Sheen or Tuscania leather might be the closest to Mont Blanc.


Thanks!!


----------



## ajamy

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Summer_J! I am and I thought about this for awhile. I think possibly the Sheen or Tuscania leather might be the closest to Mont Blanc.


Either Sheen or Tuscania would hide scratches due to their creased/distressed finish, also  have you thought of merinos? hardwearing and difficult to scratch, with a light natural grain.


----------



## orchidmyst

Summer_J said:


> I really love Sabrina midi. It can a chic messenger bag, shoulder bag or tote. Now I am thinking of another with no bling. Which leather, nappa, cuoio or sheen is wears well without scratching easily ( or scratches rub out) and suitable for sabrina? TIA!


Nappa wears well without scratching easily and it works well for the Sabrina style.


----------



## TotinScience

I’m biased but I’d say nappa is the best Sabrina leather


----------



## Summer_J

ajamy said:


> Either Sheen or Tuscania would hide scratches due to their creased/distressed finish, also  have you thought of merinos? hardwearing and difficult to scratch, with a light natural grain.


Thanks! Not familiar with the leather. Are Merinos stiff or soften over time?


----------



## ajamy

Summer_J said:


> Thanks! Not familiar with the leather. Are Merinos stiff or soften over time?


Merinos is very soft and pliable even when new, it suits slouchy styles best.  If you wanted a Sabrina that kept its shape more, nappa would be a good choice as already suggested by Orchidmyst and TotinScience.


----------



## Summer_J

ajamy said:


> Merinos is very soft and pliable even when new, it suits slouchy styles best.  If you wanted a Sabrina that kept its shape more, nappa would be a good choice as already suggested by Orchidmyst and TotinScience.


That is very informative. Thanks!!


----------



## orchidmyst

Summer_J said:


> That is very informative. Thanks!!


It's when you hold the bag with the flaps up that the Sabrina might slouch if it's made of Merinos.
If you carry the Sabrina style with the messenger strap, then Merinos retains the bag shape fine.
Merinos is lighter than Nappa, although for the Sabrina Midi it might not make much difference in weight.
If it is for the bigger Sabrina, then there would be a significant weight difference.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Maybe Marco will give us a Tuscania promo for a V-Day  ? It's just my wishful thinking, I don't have any intel or anything .


I have my bag picked out and am ready to order if he does!


----------



## Summer_J

orchidmyst said:


> It's when you hold the bag with the flaps up that the Sabrina might slouch if it's made of Merinos.
> If you carry the Sabrina style with the messenger strap, then Merinos retains the bag shape fine.
> Merinos is lighter than Nappa, although for the Sabrina Midi it might not make much difference in weight.
> If it is for the bigger Sabrina, then there would be a significant weight difference.


Ahh...ic. hmmm..maybe nappa and merino colour block would give it some structure.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I was about to finally purchase my little athena shoulder bag... i had chosen the leather and modifications, which were ok’d by Marco.
When a student slashed my tires! Yay... now all the budget is going to that. Bye bye bag for a while. I’m just going to sit here and enjoy the thread from the beginning... tell me you’ve got bags on your way, I need to hear some good news today!


----------



## Ludmilla

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I was about to finally purchase my little athena shoulder bag... i had chosen the leather and modifications, which were ok’d by Marco.
> When a student slashed my tires! Yay... now all the budget is going to that. Bye bye bag for a while. I’m just going to sit here and enjoy the thread from the beginning... tell me you’ve got bags on your way, I need to hear some good news today!


Oh wow. This is frustrating and awful. I am so sorry.


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I was about to finally purchase my little athena shoulder bag... i had chosen the leather and modifications, which were ok’d by Marco.
> When a student slashed my tires! Yay... now all the budget is going to that. Bye bye bag for a while. I’m just going to sit here and enjoy the thread from the beginning... tell me you’ve got bags on your way, I need to hear some good news today!


Oh no !
I am so sorry .
You can ask Marco if he can put aside your chosen leather for you...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

It’s alri


Fancyfree said:


> Oh no !
> I am so sorry .
> You can ask Marco if he can put aside your chosen leather for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983334


It’s a leather that is always in stock so no worries about it.


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I was about to finally purchase my little athena shoulder bag... i had chosen the leather and modifications, which were ok’d by Marco.
> When a student slashed my tires! Yay... now all the budget is going to that. Bye bye bag for a while. I’m just going to sit here and enjoy the thread from the beginning... tell me you’ve got bags on your way, I need to hear some good news today!


OH my goodness. I am sorry that happened.


----------



## afroken

I received part 1 of my Verona promo order today. Marco keeps outdoing himself!

First up is my “summer bag”, Clio in amber Verona with sage lining, silver HW, and wider 1.2” crossbody strap. The online swatch colour is spot on, I think my photo pulled a bit mustard yellow. It’s a more toned down yellow and not in your face, can’t wait to take her out when the weather warms up. And the leather, it’s phenomenal. You have to really see (and touch) verona to know how wonderful it is. It’s by far my favourite MM leather (ties with tuscania).




This one is my favourite MM bag to date, dethroning my dark green nappa Little Minerva (and I love that bag a lot). Purple velvet verona Calista midi has silver lining and silver HW. I love her so much  It’s such a saturated purple, and I should’ve gotten more bags in velvet verona when I had the chance!


----------



## carterazo

I'm so glad you love your bags!  They look gorgeous!I can even smell them all the way here.   Enjoy your new beauties.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> I'm so glad you love your bags!  They look gorgeous!I can even smell them all the way here.   Enjoy your new beauties.


Thanks so much! I love them and can’t wait to wear them!

Did you end up ordering a bag in olive or lime verona? I remember you were interested in these two colours


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I received part 1 of my Verona promo order today. Marco keeps outdoing himself!
> 
> First up is my “summer bag”, Clio in amber Verona with sage lining, silver HW, and wider 1.2” crossbody strap. The online swatch colour is spot on, I think my photo pulled a bit mustard yellow. It’s a more toned down yellow and not in your face, can’t wait to take her out when the weather warms up. And the leather, it’s phenomenal. You have to really see (and touch) verona to know how wonderful it is. It’s by far my favourite MM leather (ties with tuscania).
> 
> View attachment 4983946
> 
> 
> This one is my favourite MM bag to date, dethroning my dark green nappa Little Minerva (and I love that bag a lot). Purple velvet verona Calista midi has silver lining and silver HW. I love her so much  It’s such a saturated purple, and I should’ve gotten more bags in velvet verona when I had the chance!
> 
> View attachment 4983950


Welcome to the Verona fan club. Now you see why we love it. Two nice acquisitions!!


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to the Verona fan club. Now you see why we love it. Two nice acquisitions!!


It truly is a special leather. I can't stop touching it! Now I'm being made even more picky with leathers


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> It truly is a special leather. I can't stop touching it! Now I'm being made even more picky with leathers


And what is strange is that it is not “silky” or incredibly soft, etc.  There is just something about it. It is nice  to have others who understand about verona.  For a long time it seemed like there were on  a couple of us who continued to rave about it, lol.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> And what is strange is that it is not “silky” or incredibly soft, etc.  There is just something about it. It is nice  to have others who understand about verona.  For a long time it seemed like there were on  a couple of us who continued to rave about it, lol.


Now I know what you meant when describing verona as chewy. It is exactly that, and thick as well. It doesn’t have the most exciting colour options, but its “quality”, for a lack of a better word, is unmatched. I’m so glad I was able to order some bags in Verona and put aside a skin of the black one for a later bag.

Ladies, if you’ve been on the fence about verona, don’t hesitate anymore and check in with Marco if he still has any left!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> Thanks so much! I love them and can’t wait to wear them!
> 
> Did you end up ordering a bag in olive or lime verona? I remember you were interested in these two colours



I didn't.  I loooove green, but I am very particular about it.  Lime seemed to be just what I wanted on the website picture, but the others he sent me made me feel unsure.  I did not want to be disappointed. I was thinking/wanting a Little Muse in the lime.  The truth is, I have so many bags that I no longer want ones I don't absolutely love in every way. I still think about it. I wish someone here posted something they got in lime so I could see yet another perspective.  And then maybe, just maybe, Marco might still have some left in the back and I can order. A girl can dream, right? 

ETA - The olive I liked, but not loved. I was looking at the olive more as an option instead of taupe - it looked very much like a slightly lighter taupe which is ok, but I already have a very nice Coach bag in Taupe.  What my heart really wanted was gone for good - that light taupe verona.


----------



## Fancyfree

Yoohoo! The Tuscania promo is on


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ladies please list more bags on the BST!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Yoohoo! The Tuscania promo is on


You did good


----------



## lenie

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ladies please list more bags on the BST!


Yay! Ordered a Selene Midi in orange Tuscania, beige lining, and light gold hardware. With such a vibrant color, I wanted a simple, classic style.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> You did good


I have dreamed of a Bordeaux Calista, a Cobblestone Calista and a Dark Brown Theia ever since I first ploughed my way through this thread  .
I placed my 3 orders 8 mins ago,  just could not wait


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I have dreamed of a Bordeaux Calista, a Cobblestone Calista and a Dark Brown Theia ever since I first ploughed my way through this thread  .
> I placed my 3 orders 8 mins ago,  just could not wait


That sounds like a collection! That dark brown Theia is going to be stunning!


----------



## christinemliu

Great job to all those lobbying haha! Marco really does listen!

Here's the link if anyone doesn't get the newsletter:




__





						Tuscania Promo
					





					mailchi.mp
				




7 colors! And "All customers who order a Tuscania leather bag by Friday Feb 12th will receive a 20% rebate and additionally a  free hardware and lining upgrade!"

Off to plan!!!


----------



## AliceWondered

Fancyfree said:


> I have dreamed of a Bordeaux Calista, a Cobblestone Calista and a Dark Brown Theia ever since I first ploughed my way through this thread  .
> I placed my 3 orders 8 mins ago,  just could not wait



Nice! I am leaning towards a Dark Brown Theia too, likely in midi size. What hardware and lining did you choose? Any modifications?


----------



## Fancyfree

AliceWondered said:


> Nice! I am leaning towards a Dark Brown Theia too, likely in midi size. What hardware and lining did you choose? Any modifications?


I chose Taupe lining and Dark Gunmetal hardware. Only "mod" is a large key clip on a long strap,- I order one in every bag .

I love the flexibility of the Theia strap and don't think I will need the messenger strap... but it might come in useful for other bags or maybe even be converted into to a belt (by my cobbler).


----------



## samfalstaff

Was there any indication that Marco would sell out of the tuscania skins? I'm in a pickle because I want bags in 3 colors (but only have funds for one) and I don't even know what style I want yet. Do others who have experience with this leather think it would work well on a modena or aphrodite?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Yay! Ordered a Selene Midi in orange Tuscania, beige lining, and light gold hardware. With such a vibrant color, I wanted a simple, classic style.


I agree.  Somewhere along the line I sold or traded my Selenes and I miss having one. Ordered a midnight blue tuscania Selene midi with silver lining and silver hardware. No modifications.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I need to sit out the Tuscania promo sale, but I am thinking, planning, and dreaming of some future sale.  A long time ago, someone posted a STUNNING copper Phoebe that I have yearned to replicate, but I haven't been able to identify what the leather was.  Can anyone tell me off the top of your head which MM leathers come in a copper color?  

My tastes definitely tend toward the blingy, so I am also dreaming of another Phoebe in stardust.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> I didn't.  I loooove green, but I am very particular about it.  Lime seemed to be just what I wanted on the website picture, but the others he sent me made me feel unsure.  I did not want to be disappointed. I was thinking/wanting a Little Muse in the lime.  The truth is, I have so many bags that I no longer want ones I don't absolutely love in every way. I still think about it. I wish someone here posted something they got in lime so I could see yet another perspective.  And then maybe, just maybe, Marco might still have some left in the back and I can order. A girl can dream, right?
> 
> ETA - The olive I liked, but not loved. I was looking at the olive more as an option instead of taupe - it looked very much like a slightly lighter taupe which is ok, but I already have a very nice Coach bag in Taupe.  What my heart really wanted was gone for good - that light taupe verona.


Completely agree regarding olive verona. To me it also didn’t pull enough green and was somewhere along the lines of greige-green. I also liked the dark beige verona   Maybe Marco still has some left for an SLG?

It’s so hard sometimes to choose a bag based on a photo of a swatch. Maybe ask Marco to send you a small swatch of both colours, if he still has any left? Lime is such a happy colour, Little Muse would look so cute


----------



## afroken

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need to sit out the Tuscania promo sale, but I am thinking, planning, and dreaming of some future sale.  A long time ago, someone posted a STUNNING copper Phoebe that I have yearned to replicate, but I haven't been able to identify what the leather was.  Can anyone tell me off the top of your head which MM leathers come in a copper color?
> 
> My tastes definitely tend toward the blingy, so I am also dreaming of another Phoebe in stardust.


Does peach Africa resemble what you had in mind for copper?


----------



## starkfan

Claudia Herzog said:


> I need to sit out the Tuscania promo sale, but I am thinking, planning, and dreaming of some future sale.  A long time ago, someone posted a STUNNING copper Phoebe that I have yearned to replicate, but I haven't been able to identify what the leather was.  Can anyone tell me off the top of your head which MM leathers come in a copper color?
> 
> My tastes definitely tend toward the blingy, so I am also dreaming of another Phoebe in stardust.


It might have been copper diamond leather, which was a limited run of metallic leathers that Marco did a few years back. I have a cardholder in this leather, let me see if I can find the reference thread post where I posted a pic of it before! 

_ETA:_ Here it is!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

afroken said:


> Does peach Africa resemble what you had in mind for copper?
> 
> View attachment 4985694



No, this was straight-up copper.  But peach Africa is lovely, and I should consider something done in that leather, too.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

starkfan said:


> It might have been copper diamond leather, which was a limited run of metallic leathers that Marco did a few years back. I have a cardholder in this leather, let me see if I can find the reference thread post where I posted a pic of it before!



That sounds about right, thank you.  I wonder if Marco has any copper diamond left to make a Phoebe.  I'm not going to ask him until there is a sale that would be eligible.  I understand by then it might be too late, if it isn't already. Maybe copper diamond will show up on the BST instead.

Update: StarkFan, your cardholder is GORGY.  In my mind, the original bag that ignited my dreams was a Phoebe, but having searched the thread, it was actually TotInScience's Penelope with messenger strap.  I must have converted that to a Phoebe in my imagination to better match my dream.  Why didn't I get one when the diamond leathers came out?  The lesson here is do not wait on the limited leathers.


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Was there any indication that Marco would sell out of the tuscania skins? I'm in a pickle because I want bags in 3 colors (but only have funds for one) and I don't even know what style I want yet. Do others who have experience with this leather think it would work well on a modena or aphrodite?


From what I understand, Tuscania skins are by far the largest (most stretched?) of all the skins Marco ever purchases. I would therefor assume that of all the promos, Tuscania is the one where there is the _least_ risk of a colour running out. 

But then we have the results of our survey....  
The most popular colours by far were Midnight Blue and Bordeaux. So if you desperately want one of these two colours, you might need to drop Marco a line...

I think Modena with extra backing would be _beautiful _in Tuscania. Not so sure about the ends / short sides of Aphrodite...


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone know how slouchy a Tuscania Victoria would be?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree.  Somewhere along the line I sold or traded my Selenes and I miss having one. Ordered a midnight blue tuscania Selene midi with silver lining and silver hardware. No modifications.


I have a midi Selene in biscotti tuscania it is absolutely perfect in that style and leather. Your bag will be gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone know how slouchy a Tuscania Victoria would be?


I asked Marco about a midi Victoria and a midi Modena in Tuscania. He told me that Victoria and all the larger styles that Tuscania is a really good leather because it is light weight and would show off the broken in surface look perfect. He also told me that Midi Modena would be a good style for Tuscania. He said it is a very versatile leather for his bags. I think a Victoria would be stunning in Tuscania.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about a midi Victoria and a midi Modena in Tuscania. He told me that Victoria and all the larger styles that Tuscania is a really good leather because it is light weight and would show off the broken in surface look perfect. He also told me that Midi Modena would be a good style for Tuscania. He said it is a very versatile leather for his bags. I think a Victoria would be stunning in Tuscania.


I'm trying to decide between dark brown and dark blue and I'm not having a lot of luck. Anyone have thoughts? I don't really have a bag in either color.


----------



## ajamy

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone know how slouchy a Tuscania Victoria would be?


I think it would hold it’s shape quite well.  I have midi muse in orange Tuscania and that hardly slouches at all.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm trying to decide between dark brown and dark blue and I'm not having a lot of luck. Anyone have thoughts? I don't really have a bag in either color.


I am not going to be much help!! Both colors are fabulous neutrals. I think both the dark brown and the dark blue are very versatile colors. It depends what you lean towards in your choice of clothing. I do not think you can go wrong with either of those colors. They are colors that can used year round.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone have a dark blue or dark brown Tuscania something I could look at?


----------



## Fancyfree

Does anyone know how slouchy a Tuscania Victoria would be?



ajamy said:


> I think it would hold it’s shape quite well.  I have midi muse in orange Tuscania and that hardly slouches at all.


I believe it totally depends on the backing. Tuscania in itself won't keep any shape , - think of the Calistas. The Muse _design _requires a lot of backing (unless in Pompei).

There are photos of some really beautiful slouchy Victorias in Nappa, Merinos and Verona. My impression is that the least slouchy ones are in Pebbled ? But they probably get a lot softer with use, too.

Maybe ask Marco how much structure /backing would be possible / suitable on a Tuscania Victoria...


----------



## Fancyfree

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have a dark blue or dark brown Tuscania something I could look at?


There are quite a few photos around, but they are REALLY laboursome to find. I must admit I have been "collecting" photos (with Snipping Tool) ever since I discovered this thread and the reference thread... Quite simply because once I find a photo that interests me, I am worried I will never manage to find it again... 

If nobody objects or sues me, I can copy the pictures I have collected of blue and brown Tuscania bags here... But they are not _my _photos...


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a midi Selene in biscotti tuscania it is absolutely perfect in that style and leather. Your bag will be gorgeous.


How much  slouch does the bag have now?  My first MM bag was a Selene midi in merinos and it slouched too much. I am hoping tuscania holds its  shape a little better? INhave nit accepted Marco’s quite yet and it does slouch too much I may ask for the thinnest backing he has. Would you mind posting a photo of it. TIA
IGNORE. I SHOULD HAVE READ THE OTHER POSTS.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Fancyfree said:


> There are quite a few photos around, but they are REALLY laboursome to find. I must admit I have been "collecting" photos (with Snipping Tool) ever since I discovered this thread and the reference thread... Quite simply because once I find a photo that interests me, I am worried I will never manage to find it again...
> 
> If nobody objects or sues me, I can copy the pictures I have collected of blue and brown Tuscania bags here... But they are not _my _photos...


Yeah, they are hard to find and I'm being lazy.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> How much  slouch does the bag have now?  My first MM bag was a Selene midi in merinos and it slouched too much. I am hoping tuscania holds its  shape a little better? INhave nit accepted Marco’s quite yet and it does slouch too much I may ask for the thinnest backing he has. Would you mind posting a photo of it. TIA
> IGNORE. I SHOULD HAVE READ THE OTHER POSTS.


Tuscania is so unbelievably lightweight that I do not think one need worry about the weight of even quite thick backing


----------



## starkfan

Claudia Herzog said:


> That sounds about right, thank you.  I wonder if Marco has any copper diamond left to make a Phoebe.  I'm not going to ask him until there is a sale that would be eligible.  I understand by then it might be too late, if it isn't already. Maybe copper diamond will show up on the BST instead.
> 
> Update: StarkFan, your cardholder is GORGY.  In my mind, the original bag that ignited my dreams was a Phoebe, but having searched the thread, it was actually TotInScience's Penelope with messenger strap.  I must have converted that to a Phoebe in my imagination to better match my dream.  Why didn't I get one when the diamond leathers came out?  The lesson here is do not wait on the limited leathers.


Thanks, Claudia!  Ooh, I think I remember seeing that Penelope with messenger strap before, it's a stunner for sure!

Re: any leftover copper diamond, you'll never know unless you ask, and it's worth a shot dropping Marco an email, IMHO! That said, ITA on not waiting on leathers you really want, especially limited ones -- I'd been dreaming of a particular bag combination in Bordeaux Verona (which wasn't limited AFAIK), but waited too long and Marco ran out of it...  Sadly, he didn't even have enough left for a Little Penelope, but unless you ask, you never know... Otherwise, it's always worth keeping an eye out in the BST too, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lenie

Here is a picture from Marco of the orange tuscania over the orange washed lamb ( I have this in Hera).  I wanted a more vibrant, saturated orange and this is exactly the color I was hoping for.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Tuscania is so unbelievably lightweight that I do not think one need worry about the weight of even quite thick backing


Thank you dear. I just sent Marco an email to ask him. I sent a photo of my first Selene and its slouch.
Gosh that bag was beautiful. I don’t know if that much slouch would bother me now or not?
Honestly I aggravate myself!  One month one thing bugs me, the next month it is something else. 
However, the one dealbreaker that never changess is an opening that is too small! There is no problem with that in a Selene midi.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here is a picture from Marco of the orange tuscania over the orange washed lamb ( I have this in Hera).  I wanted a more vibrant, saturated orange and this is exactly the color I was hoping for.


I have a Sabrina in this leather and color. It is one of my favorites.  IMO the orange Tuscania is vibrant, but not garish if that makes sense.  It is stunning.


----------



## AliceWondered

Fancyfree said:


> I chose Taupe lining and Dark Gunmetal hardware. Only "mod" is a large key clip on a long strap,- I order one in every bag .
> 
> I love the flexibility of the Theia strap and don't think I will need the messenger strap... but it might come in useful for other bags or maybe even be converted into to a belt (by my cobbler).



Lovely choices! That will be a beautiful bag!

I’m also thinking of the dark gunmetal hardware, but undecided about the lining. And still going back and forth between Theia or Hera. I ordered a Hera Midi in the Wine Velvet Verona, and absolutely love it. I will probably be obsessing over my choices until the last minute on Friday...


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> How much  slouch does the bag have now?  My first MM bag was a Selene midi in merinos and it slouched too much. I am hoping tuscania holds its  shape a little better? INhave nit accepted Marco’s quite yet and it does slouch too much I may ask for the thinnest backing he has. Would you mind posting a photo of it. TIA
> IGNORE. I SHOULD HAVE READ THE OTHER POSTS.


It has not slouched too much. It seems to have held its shape better than the merino midi Selene that I had and gave away.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It has not slouched too much. It seems to have held its shape better than the merino midi Selene that I had and gave away.


Thank you Marco says they can add something and still keep it light. So I told him to do that.


----------



## afroken

AliceWondered said:


> Lovely choices! That will be a beautiful bag!
> 
> I’m also thinking of the dark gunmetal hardware, but undecided about the lining. And still going back and forth between Theia or Hera. I ordered a Hera Midi in the Wine Velvet Verona, and absolutely love it. I will probably be obsessing over my choices until the last minute on Friday...


Me as well! I was set on getting a Little Minerva but now I’m thinking whether I should get a Hera instead since it showcases the characteristics of Tuscania very well. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> From what I understand, Tuscania skins are by far the largest (most stretched?) of all the skins Marco ever purchases. I would therefor assume that of all the promos, Tuscania is the one where there is the _least_ risk of a colour running out.
> 
> But then we have the results of our survey....
> The most popular colours by far were Midnight Blue and Bordeaux. So if you desperately want one of these two colours, you might need to drop Marco a line...
> 
> I think Modena with extra backing would be _beautiful _in Tuscania. Not so sure about the ends / short sides of Aphrodite...


Okay. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> Me as well! I was set on getting a Little Minerva but now I’m thinking whether I should get a Hera instead since it showcases the characteristics of Tuscania very well. Decisions, decisions!


i think either style would show off the leather well. Here’s a Bordeaux Tuscania with dark gunmetal Cassandra. The messenger style of the Cassandra kinda reminds me of the Minerva. This picture has always tempted me to get a Cassandra. As you can see, it’s gorgeous, and now I’m wanting a Little Minerva in tuscania(sigh)


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> I'm trying to decide between dark brown and dark blue and I'm not having a lot of luck. Anyone have thoughts? I don't really have a bag in either color.


I love both colors as well...they also look good together! You could colorblock and use both...


----------



## christinemliu

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have a dark blue or dark brown Tuscania something I could look at?


Midnight blue Tuscania in the first pic
Cobblestone Tuscania in the second
(Remember though that color may differ slightly from batch to batch)


----------



## afroken

Devyn Danielle said:


> i think either style would show off the leather well. Here’s a Bordeaux Tuscania with dark gunmetal Cassandra. The messenger style of the Cassandra kinda reminds me of the Minerva. This picture has always tempted me to get a Cassandra. As you can see, it’s gorgeous, and now I’m wanting a Little Minerva in tuscania(sigh)
> 
> View attachment 4986390


The bordeaux tuscania Cassandra that you posted is actually THE BAG that got me into MM   Is this your bag? The photo of the bordeaux tuscania swatch that Marco included in his email yesterday looks a few shades browner than this Cassandra.


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Midnight blue Tuscania in the first pic
> Cobblestone Tuscania in the second
> (Remember though that color may differ slightly from batch to batch)
> View attachment 4986415
> View attachment 4986416


I spy chocolate verona


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> The bordeaux tuscania Cassandra that you posted is actually THE BAG that got me into MM   Is this your bag? The photo of the bordeaux tuscania swatch that Marco included in his email yesterday looks a few shades browner than this Cassandra.


No, not mine.


----------



## Fancyfree

.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> i think either style would show off the leather well. Here’s a Bordeaux Tuscania with dark gunmetal Cassandra. The messenger style of the Cassandra kinda reminds me of the Minerva. This picture has always tempted me to get a Cassandra. As you can see, it’s gorgeous, and now I’m wanting a Little Minerva in tuscania(sigh)
> 
> View attachment 4986390


Wow this is gorgeous.


----------



## southernbelle43

My white box arrived tonight and despite having much experience it still took me 10 mins to get into the box, lol.  My nut Stardust Sabrina midi is stunning.  It is so elegant. I will post some photos tomorrow. This is one of the most unusual leathers I have.


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> i think either style would show off the leather well. Here’s a Bordeaux Tuscania with dark gunmetal Cassandra. The messenger style of the Cassandra kinda reminds me of the Minerva. This picture has always tempted me to get a Cassandra. As you can see, it’s gorgeous, and now I’m wanting a Little Minerva in tuscania(sigh)
> 
> View attachment 4986390


I asked Marco about this because this bag made me gasp. (Edit: I asked him if the current bordeaux was more brown.) Here's his response:

"We have already compared new skins with "old" Tuscania leftovers we had. Cobblestone, bordeaux, midnight blue and orange are exactly as they were before, same shade and same color tone.
On that picture you sent bordeaux seems a bit lighter that real leather is, I'd describe bordeaux Tuscania as a bit darker than I see on that image. Unfortunately it's extremely difficult to capture correct color shade using a cellphone or taking pictures at home.
On the other side it is also true that even Tuscania colors change their shade a lot depending on exterior light. I wouldn't describe bordeaux Tuscania as a dark red with lots of brown in it. I think that image that I'm attaching shows bordeaux Tuscania extremely well!"
I've attached the image he sent me. Still beautiful IMO!


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Here is a picture from Marco of the orange tuscania over the orange washed lamb ( I have this in Hera).  I wanted a more vibrant, saturated orange and this is exactly the color I was hoping for.


I had the impression that orange tuscania was deeper like a burnt orange.  This is vibrant and gorgeous!


----------



## afroken

samfalstaff said:


> I asked Marco about this because this bag made me gasp. (Edit: I asked him if the current bordeaux was more brown.) Here's his response:
> 
> "We have already compared new skins with "old" Tuscania leftovers we had. Cobblestone, bordeaux, midnight blue and orange are exactly as they were before, same shade and same color tone.
> On that picture you sent bordeaux seems a bit lighter that real leather is, I'd describe bordeaux Tuscania as a bit darker than I see on that image. Unfortunately it's extremely difficult to capture correct color shade using a cellphone or taking pictures at home.
> On the other side it is also true that even Tuscania colors change their shade a lot depending on exterior light. I wouldn't describe bordeaux Tuscania as a dark red with lots of brown in it. I think that image that I'm attaching shows bordeaux Tuscania extremely well!"
> I've attached the image he sent me. Still beautiful IMO!
> View attachment 4986612


Thank you so much! Really appreciate you sharing his response! Very helpful. It’s such a beautiful colour  

Now the difficult decision: Little Minerva or Hera?  If only my money tree wasn’t so bare!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Now the difficult decision: Little Minerva or Hera?  If only my money tree wasn’t so bare!


I think Tuscania suits Minerva really well.  
Here are a couple of photos I found:


----------



## carterazo

I think someone wanted to see midnight tuscania? Here is a great picture I saw just the other day.


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> I spy chocolate verona


@afroken Nice spying!!...did you spy that there are two Verona SLGs in that pic haha?


----------



## Fancyfree

Some more Midnight Blue Tuscanias


----------



## Fancyfree

More ideas


(Two bottom ones are in Whiskey,- not available this time around)


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> i think either style would show off the leather well. Here’s a Bordeaux Tuscania with dark gunmetal Cassandra. The messenger style of the Cassandra kinda reminds me of the Minerva. This picture has always tempted me to get a Cassandra. As you can see, it’s gorgeous, and now I’m wanting a Little Minerva in tuscania(sigh)


@Devyn Danielle I totally forgot about this style because it's not on his website..and now seriously considering it! Cassandra is such a cute messenger style bag...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @Devyn Danielle I totally forgot about this style because it's not on his website..and now seriously considering it! Cassandra is such a cute messenger style bag...


It is a really big bag if I remember correctly.  I bought one from someone on BST and when I opened the box I was shocked at its size. I never carried it and I think I gave it to my daughter?  That was seversl years ago and since then I  have started using bigger bags so maybe it would not seem so huge to me now. I cannot imagine it as a messenger bag.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> It is a really big bag if I remember correctly.  I bought one from someone on BST and when I opened the box I was shocked at its size. I never carried it and I think I gave it to my daughter?  That was seversl years ago and since then I  have started using bigger bags so maybe it would not seem so huge to me now. I cannot imagine it as a messenger bag.


It may be a good work bag or laptop bag? I am researching haha:
Here's a modshot by @VanBod:



Also, here's more old posts with Tuscania! granite grey and dark brown:


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I think Tuscania suits Minerva really well.
> Here are a couple of photos I found:
> View attachment 4986668


You just convinced me - Little Minerva it is.

ETA: I initially was set on getting the bordeaux tuscania but all the differing colours and tones are making me hesitate a bit. It's still on my radar so I'll wait for everyone else to receive their orders and offer more perspective. I may get a Hera later on with bordeaux.

For the Little Minerva, I'll be getting midnight tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal HW, extra modifications are longer flap and exterior back slip pocket


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> @afroken Nice spying!!...did you spy that there are two Verona SLGs in that pic haha?


Is it the regular size Penny? What colour is that - brown or bordeaux verona?


----------



## afroken

And because I have no self control I caved and just ordered a flora as well in bordeaux tuscania


----------



## Summer_J

Do different colourTuscania come in different distress level? The orange Sabrina looka less dry amd less wrinkled than midnight blue, which looks very thirsty.


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a Sabrina in this leather and color. It is one of my favorites.  IMO the orange Tuscania is vibrant, but not garish if that makes sense.  It is stunning.


@southernbella, its been a while since you have it. Can you take a picture of it now? Does it get more wrinkled? Do you condition it?

TIA!


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> Is it the regular size Penny? What colour is that - brown or bordeaux verona?


@afroken you're a great spotter! It is the regular Penelope! That is actually dark amethyst Verona.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I just looked on their website and not all of the colors are there. I'm guessing not all colors are included? I love the Calista in light brown but can't see the color


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> It may be a good work bag or laptop bag? I am researching haha:
> Here's a modshot by @VanBod:
> View attachment 4986758
> 
> 
> Also, here's more old posts with Tuscania! granite grey and dark brown:
> View attachment 4986761
> View attachment 4986760


Yep it is a huge bag, lol.  Better order that thing in a light leather!  I remember DH was in the room when I pulled it out and he laughed.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> @southernbella, its been a while since you have it. Can you take a picture of it now? Does it get more wrinkled? Do you condition it?
> 
> TIA!


I have only used this maybe 5 times which is not enough use to fairly evaluate it. When I was taking the photos I was quite surprised to find corner wear.  I am retired and during the last year my only trips have been to the grocery and short errands.  So the only places this bag has been put down is on a car seat, my kitchen counter, etc.  I have conditioned it once like I do my other bags.
This corner wear is making me rethink my order for the midnight blue Selene.  That dark color would really show corner wear. Can anyone who has a bag in Tuscania and has used it a lot see corner wear?


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only used this maybe 5 times which is not enough use to fairly evaluate it. When I was taking the photos I was quite surprised to find corner wear.  I am retired and during the last year my only trips have been to the grocery and short errands.  So the only places this bag has been put down is on a car seat, my kitchen counter, etc.  I have conditioned it once like I do my other bags.
> This corner wear is making me rethink my order for the midnight blue Selene.  That dark color would really show corner wear. Can anyone who has a bag in Tuscania and has used it a lot see corner wear?
> View attachment 4987046
> View attachment 4987044
> View attachment 4987045


Thanks for posting these pictures. I am curious about how this leather wears over time, too. I’m undecided between midnight and Bordeaux and also the style.. strongly leaning toward Calista. For those who own or have owned a Calista, is it easy to get in and out of? Do you find it fits over coats just fine (without making any adjustments)? Also, does it stay on the shoulder well?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I should not have posted that about changing my order.  I cannot do that to Marco when I voted for that color and he ordered it for us.  I will stick with my midnight blue order. It will be stunning and I will love it.  Every bag gets wear at some point and I certainly am going to keep using my orange one!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I should not have posted that about changing my order.  I cannot do that to Marco when I voted for that color and he ordered it for us.  I will stick with my midnight blue order. It will be stunning and I will love it.  Every bag gets wear at some point and I certainly am going to keep using my orange one!


Thanks for the photos. Besides the corner, the colour still looks great! Probably it is the dry lethera that makes it susceptible to wear.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> Thanks for the photos. Besides the corner, the colour still looks great! Probably it is the dry lethera that makes it susceptible to wear.


I wonder if we mistakenly categorize the texture of this leather as “dry.”  It is very matte, but is it really dry?  Just curious. On the other hand lots of untreated leathers have natural oils in them...so much that you can massage the leather and marks disappear.  So I suppose it really is dry?


----------



## southernbelle43

I attempted to take a photo of my new nut  Stardust Sabrina midi.  There is no way to capture the color...it was totally washed out, no matter what lighting I used. I do not want to publish it like that. So I will post Marco’s photo. It is true color and gorgeous!


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures. I am curious about how this leather wears over time, too. I’m undecided between midnight and Bordeaux and also the style.. strongly leaning toward Calista. For those who own or have owned a Calista, is it easy to get in and out of? Do you find it fits over coats just fine (without making any adjustments)? Also, does it stay on the shoulder well?


I have 3 calista midis. For my first one, I didn’t request for any modifications and while I love the bag, I feel the shoulder drop isn’t long enough. For my next two, I requested a shoulder drop extension of 2” (15 euros), and LOVE IT. The shoulder drop extension allows me to easily fit the bag over coats and also made it easier for me to get in and out of the bag. And yup, the bag is very easy to access. It’s similar to Bottega Veneta veneta hobos, if you have one, and is extremely comfortable to wear. Hope this helps!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only used this maybe 5 times which is not enough use to fairly evaluate it. When I was taking the photos I was quite surprised to find corner wear.  I am retired and during the last year my only trips have been to the grocery and short errands.  So the only places this bag has been put down is on a car seat, my kitchen counter, etc.  I have conditioned it once like I do my other bags.
> This corner wear is making me rethink my order for the midnight blue Selene.  That dark color would really show corner wear. Can anyone who has a bag in Tuscania and has used it a lot see corner wear?





southernbelle43 said:


> I wonder if we mistakenly categorize the texture of this leather as “dry.”  It is very matte, but is it really dry?  Just curious. On the other hand lots of untreated leathers have natural oils in them...so much that you can massage the leather and marks disappear.  So I suppose it really is dry?



I owned a pre-loved Tuscania Calista (in whiskey) pictured below. I was the second or possibly the third owner and this Calista had definitely been used / carried / loved haha. My personal opinion is that the natural distressing in Tuscania and non-coated / non-glazed characteristic makes it a "thirsty" leather (maybe a better word than "dry"?). It's possible what looks like corner wear just means it needs some conditioning with a leather conditioner...that's my guess. I could be wrong. But over time, the patina resulting from use and the oils in our hands will make it less "thirsty" and gives it a really nice softness. I noticed this in places like the handle and the exterior.



smile10281 said:


> Thanks for posting these pictures. I am curious about how this leather wears over time, too. I’m undecided between midnight and Bordeaux and also the style.. strongly leaning toward Calista. For those who own or have owned a Calista, is it easy to get in and out of? Do you find it fits over coats just fine (without making any adjustments)? Also, does it stay on the shoulder well?



I found for me, the Calista is totally easy to get in and out of, both the regular and the Midi. The regular in particular opens wide so you can see everything inside. On me, Calista fit over a coat and stayed on my shoulder really well, especially when at least half full. Others though can chime in...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I just looked on their website and not all of the colors are there. I'm guessing not all colors are included? I love the Calista in light brown but can't see the color


Sorry! I've already answered myself, I just found the info... I got all pumped up about this tuscania promo lol


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only used this maybe 5 times which is not enough use to fairly evaluate it. When I was taking the photos I was quite surprised to find corner wear.  I am retired and during the last year my only trips have been to the grocery and short errands.  So the only places this bag has been put down is on a car seat, my kitchen counter, etc.  I have conditioned it once like I do my other bags.
> This corner wear is making me rethink my order for the midnight blue Selene.  That dark color would really show corner wear. Can anyone who has a bag in Tuscania and has used it a lot see corner wear?
> View attachment 4987046
> View attachment 4987044
> View attachment 4987045


I have a full sized Calista in Midnight Blue and have worn it a lot, no signs of wear, but then of course Calista has NO corners. And I guess Sabrina has the most pointy corner of any bag design...



christinemliu said:


> I owned a pre-loved Tuscania Calista (in whiskey) pictured below. My personal opinion is that the natural distressing in Tuscania and non-coated / glazed characteristic makes it a "thirsty" leather (maybe a better word than "dry"?). It's possible what looks like corner wear just means it needs some conditioning with a leather conditioner...that's my guess. I could be wrong. But over time, the patina resulting from use and the oils in our hands will make it less "thirsty" and gives it a really nice softness. I noticed this in places like the handles and the exterior.



@AliceWondered recommended Renapur for Tuscania, and WOW,- the effect was really impressive. I put Renapur on one side of the bag (leaving the other side untreated (in wait for Bick 4 recommended by @TotinScience). Renapur so totally moisturized the Tuscania that I would actually recommend using it sparingly, but definately to use it for Tuscania if you feel the leather needs some moisture/TLC 



christinemliu said:


> I found for me, the Calista is totally easy to get in and out of, both the regular and the Midi. The regular in particular opens wide so you can see everything inside. On me, Calista fit over a coat and stayed on my shoulder really well, especially when at least half full. Others though can chime in...



I too find the regular Calista a breeze to get in and out of, it sits well over coats and it sits on my shoulder as if moulded on. It is my most comfortable shoulder bag. I would not go for a very dark lining, as I imagine that might make visibility a challenge,- dark grey works fine for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

Concerning size (full sized Calista vs Midi ) and length of shoulder strap,-  
I am not tall,- 1.6m / 5.2. For me, the shoulder drop of Midi would be too short for my liking due to the shape of the bag. 

I understand that the size of the full sized Calista may seem daunting for for other not-so-tall girls, but in a slouchy leather (like Tucania quickly becomes) the bag actually does not feel or look too large (but really cool!) Something to do with the width of the bag collapsing /draping as it hangs, at the same time moulding itself around my side. 

I suspect the addition of an outer, zippered pocket would inadvertanly add structure that would limit the drape I love...


----------



## christinemliu

@southernbelle43, I couldn't get your posts out of my mind haha so I went to look at my cobblestone Tuscania Penelope Midi. Three corners were fine but one corner did look "dry" or "thirsty." 



So I added some conditioner, and now it looks like this:



I should look into Renapur and Bick 4 though...I have Applegarde, Rough & Rumble's Remedy, and Popov Leather Saddle Soap, which do seem to work fine.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I have a full sized Calista in Midnight Blue and have worn it a lot, no signs of wear, but then of course Calista has NO corners. And I guess Sabrina has the most pointy corner of any bag design...
> 
> 
> 
> @AliceWondered recommended Renapur for Tuscania, and WOW,- the effect was really impressive. I put Renapur on one side of the bag (leaving the other side untreated (in wait for Bick 4 recommended by @TotinScience). Renapur so totally moisturized the Tuscania that I would actually recommend using it sparingly, but definately to use it for Tuscania if you feel the leather needs some moisture/TLC
> 
> 
> 
> I too find the regular Calista a breeze to get in and out of, it sits well over coats and it sits on my shoulder as if moulded on. It is my most comfortable shoulder bag. I would not go for a very dark lining, as I imagine that might make visibility a challenge,- dark grey works fine for me.


Once you get the bick 4 and tried it out on tuscania, can you please share which one (renapur or bick 4) worked better/you preferred more? Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Once you get the bick 4 and tried it out on tuscania, can you please share which one (renapur or bick 4) worked better/you preferred more? Thank you!


Will do!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

There's a reason why I don't come here every day: it makes me long for more Massaccesis.  After thinking about my regret of missing out on copper metallic, I'm planning a new order.  Now I need your help and advice.

1) There *is* enough copper diamond for my Phoebe!  What color hardware should I choose for an elegant (or as elegant as my taste in blingy leather permits) NOT edgy/funky look?  The hardware would just be for the clasps, etc., as I will be requesting an all-leather strap.

2) What color lining would you choose with light celeste metallic?

3) What color hardware would you choose with nut stardust, again to get a mature, elegant rather than funky look?

Many thanks!


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> I have 3 calista midis. For my first one, I didn’t request for any modifications and while I love the bag, I feel the shoulder drop isn’t long enough. For my next two, I requested a shoulder drop extension of 2” (15 euros), and LOVE IT. The shoulder drop extension allows me to easily fit the bag over coats and also made it easier for me to get in and out of the bag. And yup, the bag is very easy to access. It’s similar to Bottega Veneta veneta hobos, if you have one, and is extremely comfortable to wear. Hope this helps!





christinemliu said:


> I owned a pre-loved Tuscania Calista (in whiskey) pictured below. I was the second or possibly the third owner and this Calista had definitely been used / carried / loved haha. My personal opinion is that the natural distressing in Tuscania and non-coated / non-glazed characteristic makes it a "thirsty" leather (maybe a better word than "dry"?). It's possible what looks like corner wear just means it needs some conditioning with a leather conditioner...that's my guess. I could be wrong. But over time, the patina resulting from use and the oils in our hands will make it less "thirsty" and gives it a really nice softness. I noticed this in places like the handle and the exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> I found for me, the Calista is totally easy to get in and out of, both the regular and the Midi. The regular in particular opens wide so you can see everything inside. On me, Calista fit over a coat and stayed on my shoulder really well, especially when at least half full. Others though can chime in...
> 
> View attachment 4987098
> View attachment 4987099
> View attachment 4987100


Thanks very much for your thoughts! This is really helpful!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @southernbelle43, I couldn't get your posts out of my mind haha so I went to look at my cobblestone Tuscania Penelope Midi. Three corners were fine but one corner did look "dry" or "thirsty."
> View attachment 4987150
> 
> 
> So I added some conditioner, and now it looks like this:
> View attachment 4987151
> 
> 
> I should look into Renapur and Bick 4 though...I have Applegarde, Rough & Rumble's Remedy, and Popov Leather Saddle Soap, which do seem to work fine.


Aha!!! I will try that.  That answers my question about the leather being actually DRY. I guess we need to bathe these puppies every week in oil. I wonder about the stardust leather...it is really strange feeling. I will have to ask Marco about putting leather conditioner on it. I use Cadillac conditioner for everything.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @southernbelle43, I couldn't get your posts out of my mind haha so I went to look at my cobblestone Tuscania Penelope Midi. Three corners were fine but one corner did look "dry" or "thirsty."
> View attachment 4987150
> 
> 
> So I added some conditioner, and now it looks like this:
> View attachment 4987151
> 
> 
> I should look into Renapur and Bick 4 though...I have Applegarde, Rough & Rumble's Remedy, and Popov Leather Saddle Soap, which do seem to work fine.


A long time ago Marco told me to condition my bags especially the corners!
And I do regularly, but I have not used the Sabrina in a while so I was not reminded to condition it. I may pull all of my bags out and give them a good oil bath. It is quite cold here (we have 12 ice on the ground) so the heat runs all day long.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @southernbelle43, I couldn't get your posts out of my mind haha so I went to look at my cobblestone Tuscania Penelope Midi. Three corners were fine but one corner did look "dry" or "thirsty."
> View attachment 4987150
> 
> 
> So I added some conditioner, and now it looks like this:
> View attachment 4987151
> 
> 
> I should look into Renapur and Bick 4 though...I have Applegarde, Rough & Rumble's Remedy, and Popov Leather Saddle Soap, which do seem to work fine.


Yea Christine.  Here is my before and after photos as well. It simply made no sense that I could have any wear on this bag as little as I have used it. Plus I am SO careful with my bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

I did finally get some fairly decent photos of my new nut Stardust Sabrina midi.  It is really special.
Plus I sent Marco an email asking about conditioning this leather. The close up is the closest to the real color. It is a DEEP rich chocolate brown. The dark gunmetal hardware looks really good with this but that does not show up well in the photos either.


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> I owned a pre-loved Tuscania Calista (in whiskey) pictured below. I was the second or possibly the third owner and this Calista had definitely been used / carried / loved haha. My personal opinion is that the natural distressing in Tuscania and non-coated / non-glazed characteristic makes it a "thirsty" leather (maybe a better word than "dry"?). It's possible what looks like corner wear just means it needs some conditioning with a leather conditioner...that's my guess. I could be wrong. But over time, the patina resulting from use and the oils in our hands will make it less "thirsty" and gives it a really nice softness. I noticed this in places like the handle and the exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> I found for me, the Calista is totally easy to get in and out of, both the regular and the Midi. The regular in particular opens wide so you can see everything inside. On me, Calista fit over a coat and stayed on my shoulder really well, especially when at least half full. Others though can chime in...
> 
> View attachment 4987098
> View attachment 4987099
> View attachment 4987100



I think I am the current owner of this bag! 

I bought it to test out the brand for a discounted price due to some edging issues (I believe there was an off batch of edging a long ways back that cracked. Not a current issue for the brand, so I don’t want to cause anyone to worry that this is a problem now!). The bag has been well-loved, and the leather was on the dry side, but even with the small issues, the leather and craftsmanship were so nice that it convinced me to make my first order from MM. And once I found the right conditioner for the leather (for me Renapur), the leather became absolutely gorgeous! The distressing completely camoflouges any signs of wear, it is feather-light, very durable and has a rich sheen.

I’m very excited to add more Tuscania to my small collection, and not worried at all about wear or dryness issues. I would choose this leather for a workhorse, daily bag without any hesitation.


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> There's a reason why I don't come here every day: it makes me long for more Massaccesis.  After thinking about my regret of missing out on copper metallic, I'm planning a new order.  Now I need your help and advice.
> 
> 1) There *is* enough copper diamond for my Phoebe!  What color hardware should I choose for an elegant (or as elegant as my taste in blingy leather permits) NOT edgy/funky look?  The hardware would just be for the clasps, etc., as I will be requesting an all-leather strap.
> 
> 2) What color lining would you choose with light celeste metallic?
> 
> 3) What color hardware would you choose with nut stardust, again to get a mature, elegant rather than funky look?
> 
> Many thanks!


Hmm...
1) Light gold
2) Silver
3) Light Gold or Dark Gunmetal


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> I did finally get some fairly decent photos of my new nut Stardust Sabrina midi.  It is really special.
> Plus I sent Marco an email asking about conditioning this leather. The close up is the closest to the real color. It is a DEEP rich chocolate brown. The dark gunmetal hardware looks really good with this but that does not show up well in the photos either.
> View attachment 4987265
> View attachment 4987266
> View attachment 4987267
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987266
> View attachment 4987269


@southernbelle43 your nut Stardust Sabrina midi is absolutely gorgeous!!! I commend you on your photography skills. I just received my Stardust mini Zhoes and had a hard time getting good pictures. These are the best I could manage. I would say the colors on both in person are more saturated.


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> @southernbelle43 your nut Stardust Sabrina midi is absolutely gorgeous!!! I commend you on your photography skills. I just received my Stardust mini Zhoes and had a hard time getting good pictures. These are the best I could manage. I would say the colors on both in person are more saturated.
> 
> View attachment 4987382
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987383
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987385
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987408


Beautiful!!!! Isn't that leather unique!!


----------



## southernbelle43

CARING FOR STARDUST LEATHER.

Marco says the stardust leather requires no extra care at all, no conditioner. He says it has been tested in the lab.  I wonder how they do that?


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> 1) Light gold
> 2) Silver
> 3) Light Gold or Dark Gunmetal


I agree with @Fancyfree ’s suggestions! For 2) I think dark blue would also look nice.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> Beautiful!!!! Isn't that leather unique!!


Yes, definitely agree, and in light of that am so glad you asked Marco about how to care for this leather. Thanks for sharing his reply!


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> There's a reason why I don't come here every day: it makes me long for more Massaccesis.  After thinking about my regret of missing out on copper metallic, I'm planning a new order.  Now I need your help and advice.
> 
> 1) There *is* enough copper diamond for my Phoebe!  What color hardware should I choose for an elegant (or as elegant as my taste in blingy leather permits) NOT edgy/funky look?  The hardware would just be for the clasps, etc., as I will be requesting an all-leather strap.
> 
> 2) What color lining would you choose with light celeste metallic?
> 
> 3) What color hardware would you choose with nut stardust, again to get a mature, elegant rather than funky look?
> 
> Many thanks!



1. silver
2. marine lining
3. light gold


----------



## carterazo

What is the difference between Athene and Tuscania?  In pictures they look similarly distressed or veiny.   I have Athene, but not Tuscania.  Do any of you have both and can share what the differences and similarities are?  TIA!


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> What is the difference between Athene and Tuscania?  In pictures they look similarly distressed or veiny.   I have Athene, but not Tuscania.  Do any of you have both and can share what the differences and similarities are?  TIA!


I own both.  The Athene has a noticeable surface sheen or shine, more so than any other MM leather in my collection.  I only have one small Athene flora in a vibrant red, the color is very saturated and pretty.  I have several Tuscania bags.  The leather has lots of natural “wrinkles” or lines running thru it & in my experience is more matte in appearance than other leathers.  IMO the color is softer.  I have found that the leather needs a lot of conditioning when the color starts to look dusty, dry or lighter in tone.  I have a full size Angel in Tuscania & it’s light as a feather! That’s the big advantage of this leather, it is extremely lightweight.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> I own both.  The Athene has a noticeable surface sheen or shine, more so than any other MM leather in my collection.  I only have one small Athene flora in a vibrant red, the color is very saturated and pretty.  I have several Tuscania bags.  The leather has lots of natural “wrinkles” or lines running thru it & in my experience is more matte in appearance than other leathers.  IMO the color is softer.  I have found that the leather needs a lot of conditioning when the color starts to look dusty, dry or lighter in tone.  I have a full size Angel in Tuscania & it’s light as a feather! That’s the big advantage of this leather, it is extremely lightweight.


I have asked Marco to put the lightest backing he has in my Tuscania Selene to make it stand. I really want it to retain its light weight!


----------



## afroken

Does anyone have a full sized Hera in Verona? Can you let me know how much it weighs?

ETA: or a Hera midi in verona?


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Aha!!! I will try that.  That answers my question about the leather being actually DRY. I guess we need to bathe these puppies every week in oil. I wonder about the stardust leather...it is really strange feeling. I will have to ask Marco about putting leather conditioner on it. I use Cadillac conditioner for everything.


Would like to know how to care for Stardust too..though I feel it can't be condition cos it feels almost suede like with sparkle dust on it. So the "dust" might rub out if we condition it?

Edit-just saw the post on Marco's reply. Thanks.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Thank you, friends, for your advice about my color choices!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I have only used this maybe 5 times which is not enough use to fairly evaluate it. When I was taking the photos I was quite surprised to find corner wear.  I am retired and during the last year my only trips have been to the grocery and short errands.  So the only places this bag has been put down is on a car seat, my kitchen counter, etc.  I have conditioned it once like I do my other bags.
> This corner wear is making me rethink my order for the midnight blue Selene.  That dark color would really show corner wear. Can anyone who has a bag in Tuscania and has used it a lot see corner wear?
> View attachment 4987046
> View attachment 4987044
> View attachment 4987045


I just took out my biscotti Tuscania midi Selene and looked at the corners and it does not show any wear. I cannot take any decent photos because it is too dark. It did look a little dry so I did clean and moisturize it but even prior to doing that the corners looked fine. 
I will take some photos tomorrow during the day and post them. I was planning to get a midi Sabrina in orange Tuscania.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I should not have posted that about changing my order.  I cannot do that to Marco when I voted for that color and he ordered it for us.  I will stick with my midnight blue order. It will be stunning and I will love it.  Every bag gets wear at some point and I certainly am going to keep using my orange one!


I also voted for Midnight blue and bordeaux but I love your orange midi Sabrina so much I am thinking of going with orange and not bordeaux.


----------



## orchidmyst

Claudia Herzog said:


> There's a reason why I don't come here every day: it makes me long for more Massaccesis.  After thinking about my regret of missing out on copper metallic, I'm planning a new order.  Now I need your help and advice.
> 
> 1) There *is* enough copper diamond for my Phoebe!  What color hardware should I choose for an elegant (or as elegant as my taste in blingy leather permits) NOT edgy/funky look?  The hardware would just be for the clasps, etc., as I will be requesting an all-leather strap.
> 
> 2) What color lining would you choose with light celeste metallic?
> 
> 3) What color hardware would you choose with nut stardust, again to get a mature, elegant rather than funky look?
> 
> Many thanks!


Amazed and happy for you that there's still enough diamond leather left.
The diamond leather was what attracted me to buy my first bag from MM. 
Your copper diamond Phoebe will look so good and I suggest light gold or silver hardware. 
Silver hardware will suit any leather color if you think the light gold + copper diamond leather would be too warm for your liking.
As for light celeste metallic, I suggest light grey, light pink or purple for the lining.
For nut stardust, silver or maybe light gunmetal hardware would be my suggestion.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Does anyone have a full sized Hera in Verona? Can you let me know how much it weighs?
> 
> ETA: or a Hera midi in verona?



@Devyn Danielle has a divine full sized Verona Hera (page 2372)...

My Verona Hera Midi (with Theia strap) should be arriving next week, I'll weigh it .


----------



## ajamy

LuvNLux said:


> I own both.  The Athene has a noticeable surface sheen or shine, more so than any other MM leather in my collection.  I only have one small Athene flora in a vibrant red, the color is very saturated and pretty.  I have several Tuscania bags.  The leather has lots of natural “wrinkles” or lines running thru it & in my experience is more matte in appearance than other leathers.  IMO the color is softer.  I have found that the leather needs a lot of conditioning when the color starts to look dusty, dry or lighter in tone.  I have a full size Angel in Tuscania & it’s light as a feather! That’s the big advantage of this leather, it is extremely lightweight.


I also have both, Athene is not quite as soft and pliable as tuscania and is probably the glossiest of Marco’s leathers.  I carry mine on formal/special occasions when I’m smartly dressed.  Tuscania is a bit more casual IMO.  But I love both leathers


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> What is the difference between Athene and Tuscania?  In pictures they look similarly distressed or veiny.   I have Athene, but not Tuscania.  Do any of you have both and can share what the differences and similarities are?  TIA!


@ajamy gave an excellent response. I just wanted to add that I think it was mentioned at one point that Athene is Tuscania with a glaze / glossy coating on top.



Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you, friends, for your advice about my color choices!


I thought about your question but I'm not that great on color matching, so I'm glad others made suggestions!

So since I am trying to let go of a blue bag, I've decided to order a full size Juliet in midnight blue Tuscania! I did consider Cassandra, but I realized I do have a couple of messenger bags so maybe sometime in the future. I love my Juliet Midi and figure Juliet would be handy when I need more space. I added an exterior slip pocket and an interior water bottle pocket. And, now, to "forget" my order and be surprised when Juliet arrives. Though, Marco's turnaround time has seemed to be getting faster these days! Which, side note, I've noticed compared to other bespoke / custom companies, even at Marco's slowest, their wait times are much slower...another perk about ordering Massaccesis...


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I also voted for Midnight blue and bordeaux but I love your orange midi Sabrina so much I am thinking of going with orange and not bordeaux.


I recommend it. Several people on here sang its praises so much that I ordered orange. I use it so much more than I ever thought I would.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> Does anyone have a full sized Hera in Verona? Can you let me know how much it weighs?
> 
> ETA: or a Hera midi in verona?


I’m not sure how accurate this is, but just using the method of getting on the scale without the bag, and then again with the bag, it’s 2.5 lbs. My scale uses .5 increments. I do have the Theia strap on my Hera, not sure if that hardware about equals the weight of the hardware on the Hera strap.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> @Devyn Danielle has a divine full sized Verona Hera (page 2372)...
> 
> My Verona Hera Midi (with Theia strap) should be arriving next week, I'll weigh it .





Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m not sure how accurate this is, but just using the method of getting on the scale without the bag, and then again with the bag, it’s 2.5 lbs. My scale uses .5 increments. I do have the Theia strap on my Hera, not sure if that hardware about equals the weight of the hardware on the Hera strap.


Thank you both so much! I have a skin of black verona on reserve and I want to either get a Hera or Hera midi in it.

As soon as my money tree sprouts, I’m going to order more verona bags


----------



## djfmn

I just saw this on the MM website while I was looking at the style choices for my Tuscania order.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> I just saw this on the MM website while I was looking at the style choices for my Tuscania order.
> 
> View attachment 4988217


 Good because I can't decide between dark brown or bordeaux.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> Good because I can't decide between dark brown or bordeaux.


I was also having difficulty. I was going bordeaux then changed to orange and I also like the Citrus and the grey. At least I have some time to make a final decision.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> I was also having difficulty. I was going bordeaux then changed to orange and I also like the Citrus and the grey. At least I have some time to make a final decision.


I asked Marco which one for a modeno midi because I just couldn't decide and my husband was no help. Marco suggested the dark brown, but then the bordeaux is just so beautiful and I'm afraid the dark brown will read black in low light. But then someone posted the dark brown Theia and...this has been my thought process for the past two days!!


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> I asked Marco which one for a modeno midi because I just couldn't decide and my husband was no help. Marco suggested the dark brown, but then the bordeaux is just so beautiful and I'm afraid the dark brown will read black in low light. But then someone posted the dark brown Theia and...this has been my thought process for the past two days!!


I suspect Dark Brown Tuscania Modena would be very, very elegant and classy. More so than a Bordeaux Modena...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Has anybody used nappa leather for structured bags? I plan on getting one of the more structured designs in raspberry nappa. I know Marco can make magic but I was wondering how well does this leather hold up in structured bags. Tia


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Has anybody used nappa leather for structured bags? I plan on getting one of the more structured designs in raspberry nappa. I know Marco can make magic but I was wondering how well does this leather hold up in structured bags. Tia


I have a Clio in eden green nappa. I had asked Marco to put less backing so it would have less structure, and still it is very structured. I love nappa for structured bags, it’s lightweight, easy to maintain, and have lots of colour options.

ETA: I’m not easy on that Clio at all. It has been hauled around during my errands, dragged in between packages, thrown about and basically took a beating during the times I’ve used her. It still looks as pristine as the day I got her and no wear to the structure.


----------



## djfmn

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Has anybody used nappa leather for structured bags? I plan on getting one of the more structured designs in raspberry nappa. I know Marco can make magic but I was wondering how well does this leather hold up in structured bags. Tia


My second MM bag in 2014 when MM first started producing his own line of bags is an orange nappa Zhoe. I have used this bag a lot and it still looks brand new. It is light to carry and the nappa holds up really well. I do keep my bags stuffed and in dust bags and I clean and moisturize them on a reasonably regular basis. Having said that I do not baby my bags and use them regularly.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I asked Marco which one for a modeno midi because I just couldn't decide and my husband was no help. Marco suggested the dark brown, but then the bordeaux is just so beautiful and I'm afraid the dark brown will read black in low light. But then someone posted the dark brown Theia and...this has been my thought process for the past two days!!


A year or so ago a lady posted a dark brown Modena midi for sale and before I could snag it, it was gone.  it was gorgeous!!


----------



## Summer_J

afroken said:


> I have a Clio in eden green nappa. I had asked Marco to put less backing so it would have less structure, and still it is very structured. I love nappa for structured bags, it’s lightweight, easy to maintain, and have lots of colour options.
> 
> ETA: I’m not easy on that Clio at all. It has been hauled around during my errands, dragged in between packages, thrown about and basically took a beating during the times I’ve used her. It still looks as pristine as the day I got her and no wear to the structure.


Doesn't it get scratches easily?


----------



## afroken

Summer_J said:


> Doesn't it get scratches easily?


Nope! But funny enough that's actually what I don't like about nappa. I like veiny and vegetable tanned leather that have a more "natural" look, and would actually prefer leathers that scratches beautifully 

But in bad weather, that’s another story...


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> A year or so ago a lady posted a dark brown Modena midi for sale and before I could snag it, it was gone.  it was gorgeous!!


I think that was me! I bought it for my mom and every time I saw it, I regretted letting it go. That's why I'm looking to get my very own.


----------



## Summer_J

afroken said:


> Nope! But funny enough that's actually what I don't like about nappa. I like veiny and vegetable tanned leather that have a more "natural" look, and would actually prefer leathers that scratches beautifully
> 
> But in bad weather, that’s another story...


ThanksI

I like veiny leather too but don't like scratches if you know what I mean..


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I did it!
Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
Happy valentine’s day!!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I think that was me! I bought it for my mom and every time I saw it, I regretted letting it go. That's why I'm looking to get my very own.


Lol, that is hilarious. You need another one!!  It really was elegant


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!


Congratulations!  A wonderful Valentine’s gift. And a lovely choice in a bag.  Nappa is a classic and it wears well. We will be waiting for photos in a few weeks.


----------



## djfmn

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!


Congratulations on the job that is such great news. Your first Massaccesi how exciting. I will be waiting to see the photos of your lovely new bag. Nappa is such a great leather one of my favorite MM leathers.


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!


Congratulations with landing your dream job  . That is certainly worthy of a new bag . And a _lot _of Cava 

What a great idea to combine Theia strap with Little Athena  !
I love Theia strap, so practical _and_ cool.

Are you planning on keeping the side buckles of the Little Athena Shoulder bag? 
(I ask because the side buckles are square, while the Theia strap hardware is more sircular )


----------



## carterazo

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!



Congratulations on getting the job you wanted!   How exciting that you were able to order your first MM. Welcome the rabbit hole.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm beside myself waiting for my nappa Astra and tuscania Angelica. Just beside myself.


----------



## christinemliu

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Happy valentine’s day!!



Echoing everyone's congratulations! What an excellent way to reward yourself and a great reminder of your hard work every time you look at the bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!


congratulations! That sounds like a pretty combination. I love Marco's Nappa and that raspberry color has been on my list. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## christinemliu

Just throwing out the love for a style not talked about recently...if you're wanting a smooshy, roomy, comfy, large tote, Demetra is great! The previous owner made lovely choices like adding the external snap slip pocket, marine lining, and extended handles (I recommend the flat handles): 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Totally fits all the things!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you all!! I’m very, very excited... and now we wait...

yes, I removed the lateral buckle and hardware so it would be more cohesive!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I also ordered the following samples of leather:

Vacchetta: sauro tan
Cuoio Toscano: almond
tuscania: cobblestone
Merinos: Cameo Rose,
Nappa: Caramel

I also requested the cream nabuk.

I'm in love with the Calista midi, and I think in nabuk would be great, although Marco said he'd try to find that leather but it would be hardo.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

The difficulties of waiting for your goodies to arrive is real! This weekend is the two month mark and my heart yearns!!!! I feel frustrated for him because I would buy so many more bags him him in a given year if the turnaround was not measured in months but in weeks. I can't  buy more than once per season from him, since at the moment, future purchases are impacted by the results of the order I'm currently waiting for, so I'm stuck just trying to save money for a springtime order that I'll receive by summer. Then I can place an order next summer for bags I'll see in the autumn, and I'll probably place a black Friday order. But that's just 3 orders in a given calendar year, when I would prefer to not have such long stretches without any box from Italy. Talk about 1st world problems.

I think what I may be able to switch to doing soon is placing an order more frequently even though prior orders haven't shipped out yet. At the moment I'm still exploring new styles so I really need to see and hold in my hands my purchase before placing the next.  Maybe I can go to a 6-8 week schedule of ordering  (not necessarily a bag but perhaps some coordinating SLGs in his luscious leathers to match my favorite bags or build a rainbow of: wrap bracelets, card holders, belts, Penelopes of all sizes, Keychains&tassels, laptop/tablet/kindle sleeve, stella/phoebe/flora for an evening clutch.... I want to patronize his business on the regular. Maybe not every single month and not always a bag, but at least every other month and at least a few small goodies. I just want some of Marco's handiwork at least 5-6 times per year as my little fun splurge on myself. So I am aiming for that, once I have my soft Astra 2-way satchel-turned-shoulder bag modifications down pat. For now it seems it's just every few months I spend my money on MMs. But I'm still a lucky loo that I can shop for bags at all.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> The difficulties of waiting for your goodies to arrive is real! This weekend is the two month mark and my heart yearns!!!! I feel frustrated for him because I would buy so many more bags him him in a given year if the turnaround was not measured in months but in weeks. I can't  buy more than once per season from him, since at the moment, future purchases are impacted by the results of the order I'm currently waiting for, so I'm stuck just trying to save money for a springtime order that I'll receive by summer. Then I can place an order next summer for bags I'll see in the autumn, and I'll probably place a black Friday order. But that's just 3 orders in a given calendar year, when I would prefer to not have such long stretches without any box from Italy. Talk about 1st world problems.
> 
> I think what I may be able to switch to doing soon is placing an order more frequently even though prior orders haven't shipped out yet. At the moment I'm still exploring new styles so I really need to see and hold in my hands my purchase before placing the next.  Maybe I can go to a 6-8 week schedule of ordering  (not necessarily a bag but perhaps some coordinating SLGs in his luscious leathers to match my favorite bags or build a rainbow of: wrap bracelets, card holders, belts, Penelopes of all sizes, Keychains&tassels, laptop/tablet/kindle sleeve, stella/phoebe/flora for an evening clutch.... I want to patronize his business on the regular. Maybe not every single month and not always a bag, but at least every other month and at least a few small goodies. I just want some of Marco's handiwork at least 5-6 times per year as my little fun splurge on myself. So I am aiming for that, once I have my soft Astra 2-way satchel-turned-shoulder bag modifications down pat. For now it seems it's just every few months I spend my money on MMs. But I'm still a lucky loo that I can shop for bags at all.


Yeah, I used to wait for previous order to arrive before ordering the next. Probably a sensible strategy...

However, somewhere last autumn I totally stopped being "sensible" ...
I now have, let me see...one order due next week, then 3 more at 3-4 week intervals...

BTW, what does your R.B.G. stands for? I tried Googling it, there were confusingly many interpretations


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ruth Bader Ginsberg


----------



## Cessair

Thank you for sharing! I am planning for a Demetra as my next purchase but I am not sure which leather to focus on. Which leather is the one below, is it pebbled or merinos?



christinemliu said:


> Just throwing out the love for a style not talked about recently...if you're wanting a smooshy, roomy, comfy, large tote, Demetra is great! The previous owner made lovely choices like adding the external snap slip pocket, marine lining, and extended handles (I recommend the flat handles):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991088
> 
> Totally fits all the things!


----------



## christinemliu

Cessair said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am planning for a Demetra as my next purchase but I am not sure which leather to focus on. Which leather is the one below, is it pebbled or merinos?


Hi @Cessair ! This is merinos whose characteristic is soft, light, and smooshy. From the colors I have had, I think black and caramel merinos are the smooshiest .


----------



## Cessair

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Cessair ! This is merinos whose characteristic is soft, light, and smooshy. From the colors I have had, I think black and caramel merinos are the smooshiest .



sounds like this is exactly what I need


----------



## Greenredapple

SouthernPurseGal said:


> The difficulties of waiting for your goodies to arrive is real! This weekend is the two month mark and my heart yearns!!!! I feel frustrated for him because I would buy so many more bags him him in a given year if the turnaround was not measured in months but in weeks. I can't  buy more than once per season from him, since at the moment, future purchases are impacted by the results of the order I'm currently waiting for, so I'm stuck just trying to save money for a springtime order that I'll receive by summer. Then I can place an order next summer for bags I'll see in the autumn, and I'll probably place a black Friday order. But that's just 3 orders in a given calendar year, when I would prefer to not have such long stretches without any box from Italy. Talk about 1st world problems.
> 
> I think what I may be able to switch to doing soon is placing an order more frequently even though prior orders haven't shipped out yet. At the moment I'm still exploring new styles so I really need to see and hold in my hands my purchase before placing the next.  Maybe I can go to a 6-8 week schedule of ordering  (not necessarily a bag but perhaps some coordinating SLGs in his luscious leathers to match my favorite bags or build a rainbow of: wrap bracelets, card holders, belts, Penelopes of all sizes, Keychains&tassels, laptop/tablet/kindle sleeve, stella/phoebe/flora for an evening clutch.... I want to patronize his business on the regular. Maybe not every single month and not always a bag, but at least every other month and at least a few small goodies. I just want some of Marco's handiwork at least 5-6 times per year as my little fun splurge on myself. So I am aiming for that, once I have my soft Astra 2-way satchel-turned-shoulder bag modifications down pat. For now it seems it's just every few months I spend my money on MMs. But I'm still a lucky loo that I can shop for bags at all.



Did you manage to convince him to make belts?


----------



## christinemliu

I received my brown Verona Flora today! To compare with chocolate Verona, here is a chocolate Verona Little Penelope on top (they are pretty similar though chocolate does have more color variation):



Also, for anyone looking to buy the accessory clip, you can request the length! I requested 12 inches for mine:


(And no, I wasn't trying to match the fabric here, but apparently I really do like these colors !)


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> I received my brown Verona Flora today! To compare with chocolate Verona, here is a chocolate Verona Little Penelope on top (they are pretty similar though chocolate does have more color variation):
> View attachment 4993004
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone looking to buy the accessory clip, you can request the length! I requested 12 inches for mine:
> View attachment 4993005
> 
> (And no, I wasn't trying to match the fabric here, but apparently I really do like these colors !)


I love your SLGs!!  And really wish I could see the chocolate verona in person. I have a Calista midi in brown Verona in order and can’t wait to see it! Out of curiosity, what hardware and lining did you choose for your brown Verona flora?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Greenredapple said:


> Did you manage to convince him to make belts?


Yup


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> I love your SLGs!!  And really wish I could see the chocolate verona in person. I have a Calista midi in brown Verona in order and can’t wait to see it! Out of curiosity, what hardware and lining did you choose for your brown Verona flora?


Thank you so much @afroken ! The Verona texture on both are exactly the same, chocolate is just a slightly different shade of brown with a little more color variation. Oh, I'm looking forward to your Calista Midi reveal, that will be beautiful. It will break in wonderfully too.
I chose navy blue lining and silver hardware! I love blue and brown together and I usually stick to silver or light gunmetal hardware in general. Though for black leathers, I do like the dark gunmetal. What lining and hardware did you choose for your Calista Midi?


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much @afroken ! The Verona texture on both are exactly the same, chocolate is just a slightly different shade of brown with a little more color variation. Oh, I'm looking forward to your Calista Midi reveal, that will be beautiful. It will break in wonderfully too.
> I chose navy blue lining and silver hardware! I love blue and brown together and I usually stick to silver or light gunmetal hardware in general. Though for black leathers, I do like the dark gunmetal. What lining and hardware did you choose for your Calista Midi?


Navy lining and silver hardware is a wonderful choice! I’m definitely going to try that combo sometime! I got beige lining with gold hardware. I asked Marco to choose my lining and hardware because I got so overwhelmed with all the choices haha. I’m one of these people that just get lost when presented with many options. Take me to a restaurant with a big extensive menu and I’ll never know what to order


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home! 





Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..



Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
	

		
			
		

		
	





It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.

But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!


----------



## samfalstaff

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!


Beautiful home and bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!


Congratulations on your beautiful new home and bag! The view from the stairs is so grand. 

I love the sliding chain idea. Remind me what leather this is again.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

What a beautiful home! Congrats on your house and bag!


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!



Congratulations on your beautiful new home!  That is a great modification for the bag.  Can't wait to see your actual reveal and review.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!


Wow on both of them.  Is this house the one you did not think you got a couple of days ago? If not, you are certainly finding the most beautiful houses, my goodness! Love your mods on the bag.


----------



## Rikireads

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I did it!
> Yesterday I found out I landed the job I’ve been working for 1 year to get... so when the kids were asleep, we ordered fancy take out and I emailed to purchase my first massaccesi!
> Thank you to all of you who offered your opinions. I went with little athena shoulder bag with gold hardware. I was debating for days between cuoio toscano and pompei. I wanted a smooth look, but I still wanted the feel of more traditional leather so in the end I went with raspberry NAPPA.
> I’m waiting for the final details because I want the Theia strap, and marco said that we could add hooks on both ends of the strap because the bag has no rings, but I think the strap will have too many hooks. I will ask if we could add side rings to the side instead. Once that detail is finished I will pay through paypal.
> The bag in nappa with that modification and 10% first time customer discount comes to 406€ including shipping (15€ to Spain)
> I will leave the lining to your imagination until its reveal... funny I ordered a res bag on valentines day, just thought of that!
> Happy valentine’s day!!



Congratulations! What a wonderful way to remember your good news, too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Wow on both of them.  Is this house the one you did not think you got a couple of days ago? If not, you are certainly finding the most beautiful houses, my goodness! Love your mods on the bag.


No that house we lost out over the weekend is gone....this is a house that was not on the market yet that we went to see yesterday and then right away convinced them not to list at all!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

samfalstaff said:


> Beautiful home and bag!


Thank you! Fifth offer we made and I'll exhale after we CLOSE! Such a sellers market and houses with pools are being swarmed in minutes.


Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new home and bag! The view from the stairs is so grand.
> 
> I love the sliding chain idea. Remind me what leather this is again.


Thanks, I'm amazed at what a lovely home we could buy in Atlanta, such an affordable real estate market compared to other American markets.

Nut nappa! 


BagsAndCarbs said:


> What a beautiful home! Congrats on your house and bag!


Thank you!!!!


carterazo said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new home!  That is a great modification for the bag.  Can't wait to see your actual reveal and review.


Thank you! Me either! I want it in my grubby hands now!!!! So I can order more sliding chain soft 2-way shoulder/crossbody Astra satchels.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I jusr discoverd the Massaccesi BST Facebook group... pray for me.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Anybody has a bag made in straw? I think the Divina bag would be cool for the summer in straw, although a bit big for my taste


----------



## TotinScience

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!


Things are coming up @SouthernPurseGal


----------



## ajamy

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Anybody has a bag made in straw? I think the Divina bag would be cool for the summer in straw, although a bit big for my taste


Marco did a straw promotion last year, I have a midi diva which slouches nicely, it was my favourite summer bag.  However, it was probably best for  less structured styles or smaller bags, I’m not sure a full size diva would hold its shape without extra backing.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> No that house we lost out over the weekend is gone....this is a house that was not on the market yet that we went to see yesterday and then right away convinced them not to list at all!!


Yea for you!!!!  It was meant to be yours.  There was probably something wrong with the other one and you will be glad you moved into this one.  When we first moved to another state we found a house we liked, but did not get it. After moving into another one, there was a very rare flood for this city and the first house had water in it! It had never flooded in that area before.  Lucky us.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea for you!!!!  It was meant to be yours.  There was probably something wrong with the other one and you will be glad you moved into this one.  When we first moved to another state we found a house we liked, but did not get it. After moving into another one, there was a very rare flood for this city and the first house had water in it! It had never flooded in that area before.  Lucky us.


Oh I love that story! Yeah this was our fifth offer and the first one that was accepted!! I have been in full time real estate HUNT mode, *literally* watching like a hawk the market in real time and reacting within _minutes_ when something we like lists. Totally stressful and exhausting. We are as excited about being off the hunt as we are about the house! I'm hoping it is as lovely in person, but I won't see it inside until Saturday, our last day of due diligence. I'm taking the girls to drive there now to see the neighborhood and amenities from the minivan.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh I love that story! Yeah this was our fifth offer and the first one that was accepted!! I have been in full time real estate HUNT mode, *literally* watching like a hawk the market in real time and reacting within _minutes_ when something we like lists. Totally stressful and exhausting. We are as excited about being off the hunt as we are about the house! I'm hoping it is as lovely in person, but I won't see it inside until Saturday, our last day of due diligence. I'm taking the girls to drive there now to see the neighborhood and amenities from the minivan.


From the photos it looks perfect!!


----------



## djfmn

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I jusr discoverd the Massaccesi BST Facebook group... pray for me.


Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us.


----------



## djfmn

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Anybody has a bag made in straw? I think the Divina bag would be cool for the summer in straw, although a bit big for my taste


I have a midi Victoria in straw. It is a great bag. Light and perfect for summer.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

ajamy said:


> Marco did a straw promotion last year, I have a midi diva which slouches nicely, it was my favourite summer bag.  However, it was probably best for  less structured styles or smaller bags, I’m not sure a full size diva would hold its shape without extra backing.



I meant to say Diva instead of Divina, actually! I don't think Divina makes much sense in straw. Thanks for the info! I haven't seen a midi size on the website though, only the "Diva", which I'm assuming is full size.


djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us.


Cheers! I'm the annoying person who kept asking questions until I finally got the little athena shoulder bag in red cherry nappa last monday. Now with those preloved bags on facebook, I think I'm simply doomed...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I keep thinking that I ordered the bag two Mondays ago when in fact I ordered it the Monday of this week. The wait is killing me and it's only been three days... I'll have to remind myself of this when I ask my 3 year old for patience at the third: "But I want snacks!" 
I think I have the same hungry look she has when she spots the cookies as I do when I go to Marco's website 8 times a day.


----------



## Rikireads

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We just went binding under contract to buy a lovely home!
> View attachment 4993597
> View attachment 4993598
> View attachment 4993599
> View attachment 4993600
> 
> Those are the things I care about, master bathtub, master closet, backyard oasis and lots of windows/nature-view/light and room height in the main hangout area of the home..
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaand The sliding chain Astra shoulder bag version of the satchel is reality!!!!!'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993603
> View attachment 4993604
> 
> 
> It's exactly how I envisioned. This is my bag. I can't wait for it to ship in the morning and get here quick because the softer structure I requested will need real world test to know if I want the next one with any additional modifications.
> 
> But I want to order a tuscania one NOW!!!!! OR EVEN TWO!!!!!



Congratulations! Beautiful home and bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Rikireads said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful home and bag!


Oh thank you!!! I'm so excited about the goodies on their way to me! And moving into the house in 6 weeks.


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking that I ordered the bag two Mondays ago when in fact I ordered it the Monday of this week. The wait is killing me and it's only been three days... I'll have to remind myself of this when I ask my 3 year old for patience at the third: "But I want snacks!"
> I think I have the same hungry look she has when she spots the cookies as I do when I go to Marco's website 8 times a day.


Don’t worry. We have all been there.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm always good for about one month after I've paid and then I'm suddenly ants in my pants, desperate and wondering constantly where my goodies are!  1st world problems....


----------



## carterazo

LuvNLux said:


> I own both.  The Athene has a noticeable surface sheen or shine, more so than any other MM leather in my collection.  I only have one small Athene flora in a vibrant red, the color is very saturated and pretty.  I have several Tuscania bags.  The leather has lots of natural “wrinkles” or lines running thru it & in my experience is more matte in appearance than other leathers.  IMO the color is softer.  I have found that the leather needs a lot of conditioning when the color starts to look dusty, dry or lighter in tone.  I have a full size Angel in Tuscania & it’s light as a feather! That’s the big advantage of this leather, it is extremely lightweight.





ajamy said:


> I also have both, Athene is not quite as soft and pliable as tuscania and is probably the glossiest of Marco’s leathers.  I carry mine on formal/special occasions when I’m smartly dressed.  Tuscania is a bit more casual IMO.  But I love both leathers





christinemliu said:


> @ajamy gave an excellent response. I just wanted to add that I think it was mentioned at one point that Athene is Tuscania with a glaze / glossy coating on top.



Thanks so much, ladies! Interesting info about the leathers. 
The corner of my Athene China blue Sabrina midi seemed worn after 2 outings. After reading what others have said about Tuscania being thirsty, maybe that's what happened to my Athene bag.  I will condition it to see what happens.


----------



## ajamy

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I meant to say Diva instead of Divina, actually! I don't think Divina makes much sense in straw. Thanks for the info! I haven't seen a midi size on the website though, only the "Diva", which I'm assuming is full size.
> 
> The midi diva is approximately 21cm square, and the hardware on the tassels is different to suit the smaller size, as I said I love my straw one and have just received another in port merinos with dark gunmetal h/W.  just Waiting for a bright day to take a picture.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Thanks so much, ladies! Interesting info about the leathers.
> The corner of my Athene China blue Sabrina midi seemed worn after 2 outings. After reading what others have said about Tuscania being thirsty, maybe that's what happened to my Athene bag.  I will condition it to see what happens.


I have a penelope in red athene. It had corner wear when I received it??? Marco said hencouod not understand that nor could  I. He sent another one.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you! Pictures would be appreciated


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

what is your fantasy sale item?

imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?

i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BagsAndCarbs said:


> what is your fantasy sale item?
> 
> imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?
> 
> i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...


I’ve been also dreaming of a sabrina in artic blue and a camel color to compliment it with a two tone leather strap. That would be so pretty for spring. Although i think this would be a bag for the fictional Susana that lives in my head and strolls around with perfect hair; not the real 27 year old mom of two with full time job that spends her days in pick ups and parks and grocery shopping. I don’t think I could pull it off with my lifestyle and wardrobe


----------



## Fancyfree

I guess it makes sence that thin, distressed leathers will be vulnerable on corners. Maybe more suitable for rounded shapes like Calistas or Theias


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I’ve been also dreaming of a sabrina in artic blue and a camel color to compliment it with a two tone leather strap. That would be so pretty for spring. Although i think this would be a bag for the fictional Susana that lives in my head and strolls around with perfect hair; not the real 27 year old mom of two with full time job that spends her days in pick ups and parks and grocery shopping. I don’t think I could pull it off with my lifestyle and wardrobe


My advice is to get what you love and wear it, period.  Who sets the rules for what you can and cannot wear. Yes, I am older and do wahat I please now. But I hope you younger ladies will learn from us older ones. Make your own rules. Enjoy life. Enjoy your bags!!! Hugs.


----------



## TotinScience

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I’ve been also dreaming of a sabrina in artic blue and a camel color to compliment it with a two tone leather strap. That would be so pretty for spring. Although i think this would be a bag for the fictional Susana that lives in my head and strolls around with perfect hair; not the real 27 year old mom of two with full time job that spends her days in pick ups and parks and grocery shopping. I don’t think I could pull it off with my lifestyle and wardrobe


I feel you - there are some (OK, many) items in my wardrobe that are more aspirational than practical. However, if I feel like I can "pull them off" it gives me confidence that is hard to put a price tag on . So long as as you are actually comfortable, get what you makes your heart sing, otherwise you would always think "what if".


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I’ve been also dreaming of a sabrina in artic blue and a camel color to compliment it with a two tone leather strap. That would be so pretty for spring. Although i think this would be a bag for the fictional Susana that lives in my head and strolls around with perfect hair; not the real 27 year old mom of two with full time job that spends her days in pick ups and parks and grocery shopping. I don’t think I could pull it off with my lifestyle and wardrobe


Are there certain scenarios in current your life, within the next couple of years, in which you can visualize yourself wearing it? ("lunch with _that_ friend at _that_ tapas-bar" / "afternoon at _that_ gallery wearing _that_ dress" / "family stroll along the beach promenade")

If you _can _visualize the bag in a setting within the next 1-2 years,- *go for it *.
If you can't, leave it, - 2-tone Nappa Sabrina will be available as long as Marco is making his MM bags, and 2 years from now yours colour preferences may have changed.

One of my handbag-tests used to be whether I could visualize myself wearing a spesific bag in my home town Oslo .
But... that did of course, _as intended_, limit my number of bags ...
so I gradually extended the test to include London and Paris...

So I now have very many bags, I pray my taste does not change, and I am at a loss for alibis for buying any more .


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

southernbelle43 said:


> My advice is to get what you love and wear it, period.  Who sets the rules for what you can and cannot wear. Yes, I am older and do wahat I please now. But I hope you younger ladies will learn from us older ones. Make your own rules. Enjoy life. Enjoy your bags!!! Hugs.





TotinScience said:


> I feel you - there are some (OK, many) items in my wardrobe that are more aspirational than practical. However, if I feel like I can "pull them off" it gives me confidence that is hard to put a price tag on . So long as as you are actually comfortable, get what you makes your heart sing, otherwise you would always think "what if".





Fancyfree said:


> Are there certain scenarios in current your life, within the next couple of years, in which you can visualize yourself wearing it? ("lunch with _that_ friend at _that_ tapas-bar" / "afternoon at _that_ gallery wearing _that_ dress" / "family stroll along the beach promenade")
> 
> If you _can _visualize the bag in a setting within the next 1-2 years,- *go for it*.
> If you can't, leave it, - 2-tone Nappa Sabrina will be possible as long as Marco is making his handbags, and 2 years from now yours colour preferences may have changed.
> 
> One of my handbag-tests used to be whether I could visualize myself wearing a spesific bag in my home town Oslo .
> But... that did of course, as intended, limit my number of bags ...
> so I gradually extended the test to include London and Paris...
> 
> So I now have very many bags, I pray my taste does not change, and I have sadly no alibi for buying any more .




I get what you all mean! I just achieved financial stability and a great job that will last me until retirement, so I'm starting to indulge in things for myself at last. All the nice leather bags I have are originally from my mom, who can't carry them anymore due to back problems. They are beautiful, italian made bags that are maybe 15, 20 years old and still going strong. Here's an example (I know it is not MM but at the same time, I know you will appreciate it!). This bag must be around 17 years old and it still looks amazing IMO.



However, even though me and my mom have very similar tastes and I love all of the bags that she has given me (this reminds me of some of you who give away your MMs to your daughters, sisters and friends... my mom is like that too), I want to start creating my own collection, with bags I 100% love and have carefully planned and budgeted for. You know, my own thing (building on my fab inheritance, of course. This bags will always have a place in my heart and home and I will always use them). So I ordered my first MM, and I'm planning on more in a few months.
But at the same time I want to be conscious and mindful of what I buy. I want bags that will last me forever and that I can pass down to my two little girls, if they want them, when they grow up. And I want bags that coordinate with my lifestyle and existing wardrobe. I want to use my bags and I don't want them to be limiting. I'm not saying I want all black/brown boring bags... I want different leathers and styles for different occasions! But I don't want my bags to sit there because I made a wrong decision.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Anyway, sorry about the long post.
Just to add on, I've been enjoying this thread immensely. All the reveals, the advise from each other, and the appreciation for leather luxury and craftsmanship. True lux!!


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Anyway, sorry about the long post.
> Just to add on, I've been enjoying this thread immensely. All the reveals, the advise from each other, and the appreciation for leather luxury and craftsmanship. True lux!!


_*LOVE *_long posts, thank you for sharing


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I get what you all mean! I just achieved financial stability and a great job that will last me until retirement, so I'm starting to indulge in things for myself at last. All the nice leather bags I have are originally from my mom, who can't carry them anymore due to back problems. They are beautiful, italian made bags that are maybe 15, 20 years old and still going strong. Here's an example (I know it is not MM but at the same time, I know you will appreciate it!). This bag must be around 17 years old and it still looks amazing IMO.
> View attachment 4996063
> 
> 
> However, even though me and my mom have very similar tastes and I love all of the bags that she has given me (this reminds me of some of you who give away your MMs to your daughters, sisters and friends... my mom is like that too), I want to start creating my own collection, with bags I 100% love and have carefully planned and budgeted for. You know, my own thing (building on my fab inheritance, of course. This bags will always have a place in my heart and home and I will always use them). So I ordered my first MM, and I'm planning on more in a few months.
> But at the same time I want to be conscious and mindful of what I buy. I want bags that will last me forever and that I can pass down to my two little girls, if they want them, when they grow up. And I want bags that coordinate with my lifestyle and existing wardrobe. I want to use my bags and I don't want them to be limiting. I'm not saying I want all black/brown boring bags... I want different leathers and styles for different occasions! But I don't want my bags to sit there because I made a wrong decision.


Very mature and wise thoughts..  As you start your journey I hope you will not feel bad if you occasionally buy one that turns out not to work for you. We have all done that.  We sell/trade/or gift them and move on. It has taken me 4 years of trial and error to figure out what bags absolutely will work or not work for me.  This morning I was looking at mine and there are only two of mine that are not absolute favorites. All of the others are used and loved and serve me well. And the journey to discover your preferences is so much fun. With your good sense and your plan I dare say you will not make as many mistakes as I did.  Welcome to TPF. We all understand and support your decisions and enjoy sharing your journey.  Hugs


----------



## christinemliu

BagsAndCarbs said:


> what is your fantasy sale item?
> 
> imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?
> 
> i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...


@BagsAndCarbs Just ah-hem, to let you know, I think someone (not me) is selling a Calista (but full size) on the BST in caramel merinos . .

I think I would get a Little Athena. I've been eyeing that style for awhile but haven't gone for it because until my youngest gets a little older, it's slightly smaller than what I need.

And, I think I've posted this before, but here's a picture of my Diva Midi in pink straw:


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> what is your fantasy sale item?
> 
> imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?
> 
> i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...


I’m up for a dark violet merinos or purple merinos in Calista midi or Hera midi anytime! Sadly both colours have been out of stock for some time now


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love a top zip selene or Angelica. Tuscania all the way. Any dark color.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

southernbelle43 said:


> And the journey to discover your preferences is so much fun. With your good sense and your plan I dare say you will not make as many mistakes as I did.  Welcome to TPF. We all understand and support your decisions and enjoy sharing your journey.  Hugs


I agree, personal style is such a fun process and mistakes are part of it. How else are we gonna learn? Tha


christinemliu said:


> @BagsAndCarbs Just ah-hem, to let you know, I think someone (not me) is selling a Calista (but full size) on the BST in caramel merinos . .
> 
> I think I would get a Little Athena. I've been eyeing that style for awhile but haven't gone for it because until my youngest gets a little older, it's slightly smaller than what I need.
> 
> And, I think I've posted this before, but here's a picture of my Diva Midi in pink straw:
> View attachment 4996239


i saw that calista... luckily I want the midi one! If not I would be in such trouble...
... as I am not that you have shown me your diva. That’s exactly the style that I had in mind but in baby blue straw! Do you remember the price of your diva? Oh boy...



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love a top zip selene or Angelica. Tuscania all the way. Any dark color.


A top zip selene in bordeaux tuscania would be TOP


----------



## Cleda

BagsAndCarbs said:


> what is your fantasy sale item?
> 
> imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?
> 
> i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...



I am pretty set on 2 items! A midi Theia in Merinos, and a Modena in Vachetta. I'm not supposed to keep buying, I have no space for more bags, but I can't stop thinking of these 2. Bags are my main indulgence, so I should not deny myself the pleasure, right?


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> what is your fantasy sale item?
> 
> imagine there was a 25% sale! What would you get?
> 
> i think I would get a calista midi in caramel merinos with light blue lining and silver hardware...


Aurora Midi in Nappa.
I am not fond of Pompei but realize that Pompei is unbeatable for structured bags like Aurora Midi.  
A 25% discount would help me take the chance on an Aurore Midi in a soft leather...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @BagsAndCarbs Just ah-hem, to let you know, I think someone (not me) is selling a Calista (but full size) on the BST in caramel merinos . .
> 
> I think I would get a Little Athena. I've been eyeing that style for awhile but haven't gone for it because until my youngest gets a little older, it's slightly smaller than what I need.
> 
> And, I think I've posted this before, but here's a picture of my Diva Midi in pink straw:
> View attachment 4996239


I hate myself for not jumping on this straw material. I have never liked straw, but Marco's is so unique and gorgeous. I hope he gets more of it in the future!! That is so pretty.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Aurora Midi in Nappa.
> I am not fond of Pompei but realize that Pompei is unbeatable for structured bags like Aurora Midi.
> A 25% discount would help me take the chance on an Aurore Midi in a soft leather...


the Aurora Midi is a beautiful bag. I bought Marco's sample bag when he came out with it in Octane Pompei. I think that Nappa would work really well for this style and would somewhat soften the overall look. I have a slight preference for Nappa myself.


----------



## djfmn

Here is a photo of my blue straw midi victoria


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Cleda said:


> I am pretty set on 2 items! A midi Theia in Merinos, and a Modena in Vachetta. I'm not supposed to keep buying, I have no space for more bags, but I can't stop thinking of these 2. Bags are my main indulgence, so I should not deny myself the pleasure, right?


I know that's right


----------



## Fancyfree

*Renapur or Bick 4 for Tuscania...?*

A month or so ago I applied Renapur on one side of my Calista in Midnight Ble Tuscania. Then a couple of weeks ago I applied Bick 4 on the other side.

WOW!!! What a difference 

These 2 products _are_ completely different (Renapur resembles a tub of grease and you apply it with a sponge, Bick 4 resembles body lotion and is applied with a soft cloth).

Bick 4 was instantly absorbed by the leather, even when applied generously. According to the info on the bottle, it does add a layer of protection. 2 weeks later, the Bick 4 side of the bag feels slightly smoother than the untreated interior leather. Apart from the smooth feel, it looks and feels the same as the untreated Tuscania.

Renapur, even when used sparingly, left a greasy coat on the leather. By the next day, the grease was absorbed. However, both the feel and appearance of the leather was changed and has remained so.  It definately feels less dry / far better moisturized, but in a slightly disconcerting way it also feels thicker,- the leather feels as if it now consists of 2 layers! And as if the topmost, very thin layer is slightly lifted from the lower layer. The appearance of the leather is also very different,- the pale "crease"-lines, (the main characteristic of Tuscania) are no longer visible, the Renapur leather is _uniformly_ Midnight Blue in colour.

I wonder if Renapur is too heavy / greasy for Tuscania.
I am reminded of when I ruined a lovely pair of leather gloves when I applied a greasy conditioner....

So I prefer Bick 4. (Though I have now noticed that it says on the bottle not to use it on distressed leather!).

And I think Tuscania is _supposed_ to feel dry.


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD - a wedding gift soulmate midi, one of the forever bags


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> *Renapur or Bick 4 for Tuscania...?*
> 
> A month or so ago I applied Renapur on one side of my Calista in Midnight Ble Tuscania. Then a couple of weeks ago I applied Bick 4 on the other side.
> 
> WOW!!! What a difference
> 
> These 2 products _are_ completely different (Renapur resembles a tub of grease and you apply it with a sponge, Bick 4 resembles body lotion and is applied with a soft cloth).
> 
> Bick 4 was instantly absorbed by the leather, even when applied generously. According to the info on the bottle, it does add a layer of protection. 2 weeks later, the Bick 4 side of the bag feels slightly smoother than the untreated interior leather. Apart from the smooth feel, it looks and feels the same as the untreated Tuscania.
> 
> Renapur, even when used sparingly, left a greasy coat on the leather. By the next day, the grease was absorbed. However, both the feel and appearance of the leather was changed and has remained so.  It definately feels less dry / far better moisturized, but in a slightly disconcerting way it also feels thicker,- the leather feels as if it now consists of 2 layers! And as if the topmost, very thin layer is slightly lifted from the lower layer. The appearance of the leather is also very different,- the pale "crease"-lines, (the main characteristic of Tuscania) are no longer visible, the Renapur leather is _uniformly_ Midnight Blue in colour.
> 
> I wonder if Renapur is too heavy / greasy for Tuscania.
> I am reminded of when I ruined a lovely pair of leather gloves when I applied a greasy conditioner....
> 
> So I prefer Bick 4. (Though I have now noticed that it says on the bottle not to use it on dirstressed leather!).
> 
> And I think Tuscania is _supposed_ to feel dry.


Thank you for testing both out! Bick 4 it is for me.

I wonder if the renapur part of the tuscania leather will go back to its original tuscania characteristics after an extended period of time with no more conditioning/moisturizing, after the moisturizer has worn off.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Thank you for testing both out! Bick 4 it is for me.
> 
> I wonder if the renapur part of the tuscania leather will go back to its original tuscania characteristics after an extended period of time with no more conditioning/moisturizing, after the moisturizer has worn off.


Yes, that will be very interesting!
Fortunately I don't feel I have ruined the bag, only maybe weakened the structure of the Renapur leather. And nobody else will notice the colour difference, especially as it is a Calista. 

I was really impressed with Renapur until I could compare it with Bick 4!
And had I _only_ used Bick 4 I would probably have thought the leather needed a _heavier_ conditioner


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> Yes, that will be very interesting!
> Fortunately I don't feel I have ruined the bag, only maybe weakened the structure of the Renapur leather. And nobody else will notice the colour difference, especially as it is a Calista.
> 
> I was really impressed with Renapur until I could compare it with Bick 4!
> And had I _only_ used Bick 4 I would probably have thought the leather needed a _heavier_ conditioner


Thanks for your comparison of the two.  I’ve wondered about those two products.  I have a question though, doesn’t the Renapur have wax in it?  I’ve read that wax is not good for leathers because leathers need to breathe And the wax seals the pores


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for your comparison of the two.  I’ve wondered about those two products.  I have a question though, doesn’t the Renapur have wax in it?  I’ve read that wax is not good for leathers because leathers need to breathe And the wax seals the pores


Maybe it does contain wax! I can't find any list of contents, not even on the Renapur website. Which is not a good sign...

I've always been puzzled as to why and how leather (dead skin!) should breathe...


----------



## AliceWondered

Fancyfree said:


> *Renapur or Bick 4 for Tuscania...?*
> 
> A month or so ago I applied Renapur on one side of my Calista in Midnight Ble Tuscania. Then a couple of weeks ago I applied Bick 4 on the other side.
> 
> WOW!!! What a difference
> 
> These 2 products _are_ completely different (Renapur resembles a tub of grease and you apply it with a sponge, Bick 4 resembles body lotion and is applied with a soft cloth).
> 
> Bick 4 was instantly absorbed by the leather, even when applied generously. According to the info on the bottle, it does add a layer of protection. 2 weeks later, the Bick 4 side of the bag feels slightly smoother than the untreated interior leather. Apart from the smooth feel, it looks and feels the same as the untreated Tuscania.
> 
> Renapur, even when used sparingly, left a greasy coat on the leather. By the next day, the grease was absorbed. However, both the feel and appearance of the leather was changed and has remained so.  It definately feels less dry / far better moisturized, but in a slightly disconcerting way it also feels thicker,- the leather feels as if it now consists of 2 layers! And as if the topmost, very thin layer is slightly lifted from the lower layer. The appearance of the leather is also very different,- the pale "crease"-lines, (the main characteristic of Tuscania) are no longer visible, the Renapur leather is _uniformly_ Midnight Blue in colour.
> 
> I wonder if Renapur is too heavy / greasy for Tuscania.
> I am reminded of when I ruined a lovely pair of leather gloves when I applied a greasy conditioner....
> 
> So I prefer Bick 4. (Though I have now noticed that it says on the bottle not to use it on distressed leather!).
> 
> And I think Tuscania is _supposed_ to feel dry.


This was not my experience when using the Renapur. The Renapur was completely absorbed within about 20 minutes, and the distressed creases in the leather show up just as they did before, except the slightly powdery dry look is gone. It is supposed to be used very, very sparingly. I’m not sure if that could have caused the greasy, coated feel? But glad the Bick 4 worked so well for you.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> Maybe it does contain wax! I can't find any list of contents, not even on the Renapur website. Which is not a good sign...
> 
> I've always been puzzled as to why and how leather (dead skin!) should breathe...


LOL!  Good point!


----------



## Fancyfree

AliceWondered said:


> This was not my experience when using the Renapur. The Renapur was completely absorbed within about 20 minutes, and the distressed creases in the leather show up just as they did before, except the slightly powdery dry look is gone. It is supposed to be used very, very sparingly. I’m not sure if that could have caused the greasy, coated feel? But glad the Bick 4 worked so well for you.


I guess I must have been a bit heavyhanded with it


----------



## southernbelle43

[/QUOTE[/QUOTE]


djfmn said:


> Here is a photo of my blue straw midi victoria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997076
> 
> 
> View attachment 4997078


Gorgeous


----------



## Cleda

Does anyone own an older light coloured bag in Merinos? Is it easy to maintain? I am looking to purchase one in a lighter colour but worried about it looking dirty over time, like being coated with a layer of grey.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I guess I must have been a bit heavyhanded with it


BIG fan  of Bick 4. I use it on my tuscania midnight blue Penny messenger, which is really dry. It works beautiful. I also use leather honey on it at least twice a year, which is thick and gooey. It saturates the leather really well.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Does anybody know how often is there a sale? Does MM do one in Spring? Or does he only do sales on specific leathers?
I know there was a time pre-kickstarter when there were many sales but I don’t know if that is still the norm


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Does anybody know how often is there a sale? Does MM do one in Spring? Or does he only do sales on specific leathers?
> I know there was a time pre-kickstarter when there were many sales but I don’t know if that is still the norm


No, kickstarter is in the past. 
You can find all previous sales or "promos" since November 2019 on the blog,- https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/blog-1 (amongst customer reviews). 

Promos / sales come really frequently, usually for a new leather or a new bag model. Once or twice a year there has been a general sale with 20% off all bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Does anybody know how often is there a sale? Does MM do one in Spring? Or does he only do sales on specific leathers?
> I know there was a time pre-kickstarter when there were many sales but I don’t know if that is still the norm


Marco does frequent sales, on major holidays, when he gets a new leather, just because, lol. He has more than most anyone!!


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> *Renapur or Bick 4 for Tuscania...?*
> 
> A month or so ago I applied Renapur on one side of my Calista in Midnight Ble Tuscania. Then a couple of weeks ago I applied Bick 4 on the other side.
> 
> WOW!!! What a difference
> 
> These 2 products _are_ completely different (Renapur resembles a tub of grease and you apply it with a sponge, Bick 4 resembles body lotion and is applied with a soft cloth).
> 
> Bick 4 was instantly absorbed by the leather, even when applied generously. According to the info on the bottle, it does add a layer of protection. 2 weeks later, the Bick 4 side of the bag feels slightly smoother than the untreated interior leather. Apart from the smooth feel, it looks and feels the same as the untreated Tuscania.
> 
> Renapur, even when used sparingly, left a greasy coat on the leather. By the next day, the grease was absorbed. However, both the feel and appearance of the leather was changed and has remained so.  It definately feels less dry / far better moisturized, but in a slightly disconcerting way it also feels thicker,- the leather feels as if it now consists of 2 layers! And as if the topmost, very thin layer is slightly lifted from the lower layer. The appearance of the leather is also very different,- the pale "crease"-lines, (the main characteristic of Tuscania) are no longer visible, the Renapur leather is _uniformly_ Midnight Blue in colour.
> 
> I wonder if Renapur is too heavy / greasy for Tuscania.
> I am reminded of when I ruined a lovely pair of leather gloves when I applied a greasy conditioner....
> 
> So I prefer Bick 4. (Though I have now noticed that it says on the bottle not to use it on distressed leather!).
> 
> And I think Tuscania is _supposed_ to feel dry.


I've used Renapur when restoring vintage leather. You need to buff it well with a horsehair brush. That will help it absorb into the leather and help make any greasy feeling go away. It may take buffing it several times over a period of several weeks for it to fully absorb. It sounds like you applied too much on your initial application. It needs to be applied extremely sparingly and then buffed really well as soon as you apply it.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I've used Renapur when restoring vintage leather. You need to buff it well with a horsehair brush. That will help it absorb into the leather and help make any greasy feeling go away. It may take buffing it several times over a period of several weeks for it to fully absorb. It sounds like you applied too much on your initial application. It needs to be applied extremely sparingly and then buffed really well as soon as you apply it.


This is really interesting!   I wonder why the brush-buffing helps absorbtion?

Personally, I don't think I would dare to buff _Tuscania_ with a brush, it is such a thin leather and I imagine the distressed /cracked surface makes it extra vulnerable to friction.

The _greasy_ feeling was completely gone by the morning after I applied Renapur, so I assume it was fully absorbed. It just slightly changed the leather....


----------



## christinemliu

BagsAndCarbs said:


> ... as I am not that you have shown me your diva. That’s exactly the style that I had in mind but in baby blue straw! Do you remember the price of your diva? Oh boy...



Hi! Thank you, this Diva Midi is super cute, I agree! Sorry to enable you haha. I don't remember the price...once in a blue moon, if Marco created a bag for a promo shoot or a prototype, he will sell the "sample" at a discount. That's how I got this one. The downside is that you can't really customize anything since it's been already made...though I did ask if he could change out the closure to a plain one instead of one with tassels and that was easy for him to do so he did do that for me.

And I agree with all that Marco has promos fairly often...for sure he always does one around Thanksgiving time.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Does anybody have the black metallic leather? Is it very different from the blue africa he used to have? I can’t see the metallic part of it in the website picture, it just looks like regular pebbled leather. A Sabrina in that leather with gunmetal harware would be edgy and beautiful


----------



## Cleda

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Does anybody have the black metallic leather? Is it very different from the blue africa he used to have? I can’t see the metallic part of it in the website picture, it just looks like regular pebbled leather. A Sabrina in that leather with gunmetal harware would be edgy and beautiful



I think it will be quite different in colour as well as texture. Africa has large pebbled texture, while metallic is not as exaggerated. In terms of colour, if you look at the first and third Zhoe here, you can see even though black metallic is only on the trim of the third bag, the colour difference is obvious.

I have a blue metallic and find the metallic sheen very subtle, so black will probably be even more so. There's one posted here.

If you want the metallic sheen to be more obvious, perhaps consider a lighter colour.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - a wedding gift soulmate midi, one of the forever bags
> 
> View attachment 4997921


Still as classy as it was on your wedding day!!!


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> This is really interesting!   I wonder why the brush-buffing helps absorbtion?
> 
> Personally, I don't think I would dare to buff _Tuscania_ with a brush, it is such a thin leather and I imagine the distressed /cracked surface makes it extra vulnerable to friction.
> 
> The _greasy_ feeling was completely gone by the morning after I applied Renapur, so I assume it was fully absorbed. It just slightly changed the leather....


Buffing helps open the pores of the leather so that the conditioner can absorb more readily. A horsehair brush will not damage the leather. I have a Tuscania bag, and I've buffed it with a horsehair brush with no issues. The brush is very soft. I don't think it would damage any kind of leather.


----------



## Cleda

@lenie @bonniekir @smile10281 How are you all liking your Grande Penelope Messenger? It seems few people have this newer style and I can't find many pictures of it. I want something in dark green vachetta, and am deciding between the GPM and regular sized Modena.

@pdxhb How are you liking your dark green vachetta Modena? Do you think Vachetta is a good choice for this style? Does it look and feel very professional, and thus less suited for casual outfits? What hardware did you choose to go with dark green vachetta?

Anyone else have any thoughts on these 2 styles in Vachetta? I want something that I can use for work as well as casual weekends. Modena is comfortable and looks great, just a little too big (midi is too small). I like the clean lines of GPM and its 3 compartments, but it looks a little plain. So torn, it's hard to decide!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Two boxes from Italy are on their way to me as of 5-6 days ago! I hope to get these in my grubby paws within a week or so!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Two boxes from Italy are on their way to me as of 5-6 days ago! I hope to get these in my grubby paws within a week or so!


What did you get? Exciting!! How long  did it take since you placed the order to get shipment notification?


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> What did you get? Exciting!! How long  did it take since you placed the order to get shipment notification?


The time varies with each order, depending on how complex the assembling process of each bag is. For example, it would be faster to make a Calista compared to a Grande Penelope Messenger. My Calistas Midis usually ship within a month, while my Little Minerva and Aura took about 1.5 months.


----------



## afroken

@Fancyfree did you receive your midi Hera in Verona yet? If so, how’s the weight?

Thank you!


----------



## HermesHope

For those talking about Massacecesi discounts, I have just received an email about an offer on several leathers for Friday and Saturday. I wish I had some spare cash!

Can anyone tell me about bracelets. I have one, but it is too big for me, but I might be able to afford some new ones, or other SLGs.


----------



## smile10281

Cleda said:


> @lenie @bonniekir @smile10281 How are you all liking your Grande Penelope Messenger? It seems few people have this newer style and I can't find many pictures of it. I want something in dark green vachetta, and am deciding between the GPM and regular sized Modena.
> 
> @pdxhb How are you liking your dark green vachetta Modena? Do you think Vachetta is a good choice for this style? Does it look and feel very professional, and thus less suited for casual outfits? What hardware did you choose to go with dark green vachetta?
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on these 2 styles in Vachetta? I want something that I can use for work as well as casual weekends. Modena is comfortable and looks great, just a little too big (midi is too small). I like the clean lines of GPM and its 3 compartments, but it looks a little plain. So torn, it's hard to decide!


Hi @Cleda! I actually don’t wear my GPM that often, but that might be more of a function of my wanting to rotate my bags and not going out that often. I like the bag well enough, but I wish I had asked for a shorter/shoulder length strap. The strap it came with only works for me as a crossbody, which makes sense given the name . I should have considered that when ordering! I recently got a strap from a separate business to use with this and some other bags. It helps, but it’s not the most comfortable, though I love the look. The bag is pretty spacious; I put most of my things in the middle compartment, as the side compartments are narrow.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree did you receive your midi Hera in Verona yet? If so, how’s the weight?
> 
> Thank you!


No, still waiting . It's been 3 weeks now, so I expect it _must _be here by Monday, at least...


----------



## Fancyfree

HermesHope said:


> For those talking about Massacecesi discounts, I have just received an email about an offer on several leathers for Friday and Saturday. I wish I had some spare cash!
> 
> Can anyone tell me about bracelets. I have one, but it is too big for me, but I might be able to afford some new ones, or other SLGs.


Sorry, don't have any bracelets, but thank you for alerting us/me to the clearance sale!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I ordered at the end of 2020 and it would have been quicker if I hadn't asked for him to source a custom monogramming stamp for my name....2 bags and many SLGs


----------



## TotinScience

Ladies! Whose genius croc Penny is it and can you please tell me more how it was designed?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ladies! Whose genius croc Penny is it and can you please tell me more how it was designed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002336


Coastal jewel. Post.  33,516.


----------



## TotinScience

southernbelle43 said:


> Coastal jewel. Post.  33,516.


You’re such a sleuth!


----------



## Cleda

smile10281 said:


> Hi @Cleda! I actually don’t wear my GPM that often, but that might be more of a function of my wanting to rotate my bags and not going out that often. I like the bag well enough, but I wish I had asked for a shorter/shoulder length strap. The strap it came with only works for me as a crossbody, which makes sense given the name . I should have considered that when ordering! I recently got a strap from a separate business to use with this and some other bags. It helps, but it’s not the most comfortable, though I love the look. The bag is pretty spacious; I put most of my things in the middle compartment, as the side compartments are narrow.



Thanks for responding! I am considering this in Vachetta, so I would expect the side compartments to be even stiffer and less functional, though Marco said it will soften soon enough. Is it easy to get a phone out of that pocket?

I love this strap you got, very interesting design! Can imagine that it might not be comfortable though, it's a little like the Sabrina chain strap, which cuts into my shoulder of the bag is loaded too. What is the strap drop like on this strap? I do not do crossbody carries too, and planning to shorten the strap for shoulder carry.


----------



## lenie

Cleda said:


> @lenie @bonniekir @smile10281 How are you all liking your Grande Penelope Messenger? It seems few people have this newer style and I can't find many pictures of it. I want something in dark green vachetta, and am deciding between the GPM and regular sized Modena.
> 
> @pdxhb How are you liking your dark green vachetta Modena? Do you think Vachetta is a good choice for this style? Does it look and feel very professional, and thus less suited for casual outfits? What hardware did you choose to go with dark green vachetta?
> 
> Anyone else have any thoughts on these 2 styles in Vachetta? I want something that I can use for work as well as casual weekends. Modena is comfortable and looks great, just a little too big (midi is too small). I like the clean lines of GPM and its 3 compartments, but it looks a little plain. So torn, it's hard to decide!


I love the GPM! By measurements, it’s similar in size to the little Minerva but I like the organization and structure of the GPM. I have 3 now and ordering another. I have dark green vachetta in an Aphrodite and Siena. It’s my favorite dark green leather, and I have dark green in Verona, Nappa,  Fiore, and pebbled, besides the Vachetta. It’s is amazing!


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> Hi @Cleda! I actually don’t wear my GPM that often, but that might be more of a function of my wanting to rotate my bags and not going out that often. I like the bag well enough, but I wish I had asked for a shorter/shoulder length strap. The strap it came with only works for me as a crossbody, which makes sense given the name . I should have considered that when ordering! I recently got a strap from a separate business to use with this and some other bags. It helps, but it’s not the most comfortable, though I love the look. The bag is pretty spacious; I put most of my things in the middle compartment, as the side compartments are narrow.





Cleda said:


> Thanks for responding! I am considering this in Vachetta, so I would expect the side compartments to be even stiffer and less functional, though Marco said it will soften soon enough. Is it easy to get a phone out of that pocket?
> 
> I love this strap you got, very interesting design! Can imagine that it might not be comfortable though, it's a little like the Sabrina chain strap, which cuts into my shoulder of the bag is loaded too. What is the strap drop like on this strap? I do not do crossbody carries too, and planning to shorten the strap for shoulder carry.


@smile10281 I remember you have a Hera midi right? And @Cleda do you have a Hera or Minerva? Maybe try using their shoulder straps? I ordered a separate Minerva strap from Marco to wear on bags with uncomfortable shoulder straps


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> No, still waiting . It's been 3 weeks now, so I expect it _must _be here by Monday, at least...


Hope it gets to you soon! Maybe packages are held up due to remnants of holiday rush. Can’t wait to see (and hear about) your Verona goodies!!


----------



## Fancyfree

lenie said:


> I love the GPM! By measurements, it’s similar in size to the little Minerva but I like the organization and structure of the GPM. I have 3 now and ordering another. I have dark green vachetta in an Aphrodite and Siena. It’s my favorite dark green leather, and I have dark green in Verona, Nappa,  Fiore, and pebbled, besides the Vachetta. It’s is amazing!


I have been on the fence concerning the Grande Penelope Messenger because I've been uncertain about which leathers are most suited for it. 

Which leathers do you have in GPM, @lenie? And which have you now ordered? 
Which leathers do _you_ think work well for this bag?

Can you show us some photos of your GPMs hanging ("door knob photos") with some weighty content... say... a can of beans?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Hope it gets to you soon! Maybe packages are held up due to remnants of holiday rush. Can’t wait to see (and hear about) your Verona goodies!!


Postage between Italy and Norway is always fascinatingly slow. Even a letter can take more than 2 weeks!


----------



## carterazo

Is Coquelicot a red orange? Do any of you ladies have this lovely verona?


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> Is Coquelicot a red orange.  Do any of you ladies have this lovely verona?


It is _SO_ gorgeous, isn't it.


Wish I had a single piece of clothing it would go with


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> It is _SO_ gorgeous, isn't it.
> View attachment 5002410
> 
> Wish I had a single piece of clothing it would go with



It's stunning!  Are you sure you don't?  This color would be perfect with white, ivory, beige, tan, taupe, stone, light, medium and dark grey, greige, light blue, slate blue, mint, light olive green.... should I continue?


----------



## smile10281

Cleda said:


> Thanks for responding! I am considering this in Vachetta, so I would expect the side compartments to be even stiffer and less functional, though Marco said it will soften soon enough. Is it easy to get a phone out of that pocket?
> 
> I love this strap you got, very interesting design! Can imagine that it might not be comfortable though, it's a little like the Sabrina chain strap, which cuts into my shoulder of the bag is loaded too. What is the strap drop like on this strap? I do not do crossbody carries too, and planning to shorten the strap for shoulder carry.


It’s definitely easy to get a phone in and out of the side compartments! I can also get my kindle in and out without any difficulty. Just for kicks, I tried putting my husband’s iPad in; that wouldn’t fit in the side compartments but it fit in the middle compartment quite easily. I don’t remember which model/generation his is, but it’s not the mini. 
The strap drop on this acetate chain is between 10 and 11 inches. I got it from Sonya Lee (https://sonyalee.co/collections/chains-and-straps/products/spottieottie).
I took some more pictures including mod shots and will send these to you in a PM.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> It's stunning!  Are you sure you don't?  This color would be perfect with white, ivory, beige, tan, taupe, stone, light, medium and dark grey, greige, light blue, slate blue, mint, light olive green.... should I continue?


Gosh, this is the most surprising and interesting and challenging response ever! 
THANK YOU, @carterazo  

I will print an enlarged copy of the sample photo and hold it up against my clothes and scarves in daylight


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> It’s definitely easy to get a phone in and out of the side compartments! I can also get my kindle in and out without any difficulty. Just for kicks, I tried putting my husband’s iPad in; that wouldn’t fit in the side compartments but it fit in the middle compartment quite easily. I don’t remember which model/generation his is, but it’s not the mini.
> The strap drop on this acetate chain is between 10 and 11 inches. I got it from Sonya Lee (https://sonyalee.co/collections/chains-and-straps/products/spottieottie).
> I took some more pictures including mod shots and will send these to you in a PM.


I'd like to see modshots too.....


----------



## Cleda

lenie said:


> I love the GPM! By measurements, it’s similar in size to the little Minerva but I like the organization and structure of the GPM. I have 3 now and ordering another. I have dark green vachetta in an Aphrodite and Siena. It’s my favorite dark green leather, and I have dark green in Verona, Nappa,  Fiore, and pebbled, besides the Vachetta. It’s is amazing!



Wow you must really like the GPM!! Ok you and @smile10281 are convincing me to try the GPM instead of getting another Modena.

I saw the shot you posted of your Calista in verona with Siena in vachetta. Now that dark green verona is available in the clearance sale, it is a consideration too! I like verona for sure, but only have 1 vachetta Daphne so far and wanted another. Like @Fancyfree, I am finding it very hard to decide which leather is most suited for the GPM. Same question too, which leather do you think suits it? The bag itself is quite minimalistic in design, do you think Vachetta will make it look too plain?




afroken said:


> @smile10281 I remember you have a Hera midi right? And @Cleda do you have a Hera or Minerva? Maybe try using their shoulder straps? I ordered a separate Minerva strap from Marco to wear on bags with uncomfortable shoulder straps



Oh yes, my Sabrina Midi did come with a leather strap, so I use that when I am wearing a light top. I do like the look of the chain strap so I will try to wear it with a thicker top, or when I do not need to walk around carrying my bag too much. The Sabrina chain strap is very nice in my opinion, the larger flattened oval shaped loops are held together with smaller metal loops.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> It's stunning!  Are you sure you don't?  This color would be perfect with white, ivory, beige, tan, taupe, stone, light, medium and dark grey, greige, light blue, slate blue, mint, light olive green.... should I continue?


I absolutely agree with you on what this color goes with and it takes me back to a similar discussion when I ordered my second MM bag. I was planning to order a Zhoe this was in 2014/2015 when MM first started his own handbag line. I was deciding between a black or a grey or perhaps a brown but the orange nappa caught my eye. I said the problem is that I do not have anything in my closet that orange nappa would go with. One of the lovely tpf ladies said to me orange is such a neutral and her comment was "orange is the new black". She convinced me to get an orange nappa zhoe. I definitely do not regret that choice at all. I found that the orange nappa was extremely versatile and it goes with so many colors. The first leather that caught my eye was the Coquelicot is my favorite leather. It is gorgeous. Of course I also love all the metallics. I have an absolute weakness when it comes to MM metallic leathers.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> It's stunning!  Are you sure you don't?  This color would be perfect with white, ivory, beige, tan, taupe, stone, light, medium and dark grey, greige, light blue, slate blue, mint, light olive green.... should I continue?


Yes it goes with so many colors!!!


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> I'd like to see modshots too.....


Oops, just saw this! I’ll also PM you .


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> @smile10281 I remember you have a Hera midi right? And @Cleda do you have a Hera or Minerva? Maybe try using their shoulder straps? I ordered a separate Minerva strap from Marco to wear on bags with uncomfortable shoulder straps


Thanks @afroken! I completely forgot that the strap on the Hera midi is detachable! I will have to try that on the GPM!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Gosh, this is the most surprising and interesting and challenging response ever!
> THANK YOU, @carterazo
> 
> I will print an enlarged copy of the sample photo and hold it up against my clothes and scarves in daylight



 I'm sure you will find something it goes with. If nothing else, picture it with a white shirt and grey pants.  I suggest you ask Marco to hold a piece for you as it might go really fast due to it's beauty.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I absolutely agree with you on what this color goes with and it takes me back to a similar discussion when I ordered my second MM bag. I was planning to order a Zhoe this was in 2014/2015 when MM first started his own handbag line. I was deciding between a black or a grey or perhaps a brown but the orange nappa caught my eye. I said the problem is that I do not have anything in my closet that orange nappa would go with. One of the lovely tpf ladies said to me orange is such a neutral and her comment was "orange is the new black". She convinced me to get an orange nappa zhoe. I definitely do not regret that choice at all. I found that the orange nappa was extremely versatile and it goes with so many colors. The first leather that caught my eye was the Coquelicot is my favorite leather. It is gorgeous. Of course I also love all the metallics. I have an absolute weakness when it comes to MM metallic leathers.



That pewter diamond leather is gorgeous! I love it! And you know I am not into metallics.  I am so tempted to get a Stella in it.  I believe @tenKrat has one and it's so classy. I can't think of one occasion when I would use it, though.   I already have items in the flor leather that would work just fine.


----------



## lenie

Fancyfree said:


> I have been on the fence concerning the Grande Penelope Messenger because I've been uncertain about which leathers are most suited for it.
> 
> Which leathers do you have in GPM, @lenie? And which have you now ordered?
> Which leathers do _you_ think work well for this bag?
> 
> Can you show us some photos of your GPMs hanging ("door knob photos") with some weighty content... say... a can of beans?


I have the GPM in dark green Cuoio toscano, taupe grey fiore, and natural Cuoio Toscano. I’m carrying the dark green one now and can take pics on Saturday. I ordered the wider messenger strap(1.2”) and an extra shorter shoulder strap. I’m going to order an anthracite GPM with the sale and a little Minerva in coquelicot orange.


----------



## lenie

Cleda said:


> Wow you must really like the GPM!! Ok you and @smile10281 are convincing me to try the GPM instead of getting another Modena.
> 
> I saw the shot you posted of your Calista in verona with Siena in vachetta. Now that dark green verona is available in the clearance sale, it is a consideration too! I like verona for sure, but only have 1 vachetta Daphne so far and wanted another. Like @Fancyfree, I am finding it very hard to decide which leather is most suited for the GPM. Same question too, which leather do you think suits it? The bag itself is quite minimalistic in design, do you think Vachetta will make it look too plain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the GPM would look great in almost every leather. The softer leathers might need more backing. The design is simple and elegant. Vachetta is heavier than Verona but the dark green vachetta does have a beautiful sheen.
> Here is my Aphrodite in dark green vachetta.


----------



## paintednightsky

Well Marco's emails on new leather always brings me back here    I absolutely loved my diamond everrose midi victoria awhile back.  I decided to order a pewter full size selene this time.  Gunmetal either light/dark hardware. And either a purple or fuschia interior.  The leather is puddly and so light weight!  I figured it would be lighter than my vachetta midi selene so would be great for a full size tote.


----------



## Cleda

lenie said:


> View attachment 5002604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002605



I really love this, how the leather looks almost black in the shadows, but glows green where the light hits. I feel that if I don't get a GPM in dark green vachetta, my itch to get something in dark green vachetta will not go away. So my mind is made up! Now considering some SLGs for the clearance leathers....


----------



## Cleda

Hey everyone, I somehow stumbled upon this site while googling for photos of MM bags in the diamond leathers. It seems to be a mirror of purseforum, and is active up until my latest post! The odd thing is, I tried logging in, and I failed to login at first with a wrong password. When I tried my Purseforum password, it works. That means whoever created this mirror site has our login details! 

What's up with this site???

Edit: @Vlad @Megs for your attention!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Cleda said:


> Hey everyone, I somehow stumbled upon this site while googling for photos of MM bags in the diamond leathers. It seems to be a mirror of purseforum, and is active up until my latest post! The odd thing is, I tried logging in, and I failed to login at first with a wrong password. When I tried my Purseforum password, it works. That means whoever created this mirror site has our login details!
> 
> What's up with this site???
> View attachment 5002702


Maybe we should att Megs or Vlad?

The clearance leathers are so beautiful. I was thinking about a sabrina with dark gunmetal hardware, but I am waiting for my first massaccesi to arrive and I want to see a bag in person before ordering two. 
the coqueticot orange would look aldo good in a sabrina, i know there was one made in orange tuscania a while ago.


----------



## Cleda

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Maybe we should att Megs or Vlad?
> 
> The clearance leathers are so beautiful. I was thinking about a sabrina with dark gunmetal hardware, but I am waiting for my first massaccesi to arrive and I want to see a bag in person before ordering two.
> the coqueticot orange would look aldo good in a sabrina, i know there was one made in orange tuscania a while ago.



Thanks! I've edited my post to tag them.

Orange is surprisingly neutral, I agree. I'm just getting one cardholder for this clearance sale, though there are so many leathers that tempt me!


----------



## Fancyfree

lenie said:


> I have the GPM in dark green Cuoio toscano, taupe grey fiore, and natural Cuoio Toscano. I’m carrying the dark green one now and can take pics on Saturday. I ordered the wider messenger strap(1.2”) and an extra shorter shoulder strap. I’m going to order an anthracite GPM with the sale and a little Minerva in coquelicot orange.


So interesting,- would never have thought of soft and lightweight Fiore for GPM! 
This opens a "whole new world" of possibilities


----------



## djfmn

Here is a photo of my diamond metallic leather Little Tulipano. I traded this with a lovely tpf lady and it is one of my favorite MM bags. I use it all the time. During the day with jeans at night when I used to go out on dates (Precovid) I think it is pewter and silver if I remember correctly. The diamond leathers are gorgeous.


----------



## TotinScience

Does anyone have a midnight blue diamond leather bag or an SLG?


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Does anyone have a midnight blue diamond leather bag or an SLG?



I was hoping to see that color as well.  It seems to have very little shine to it, which I like a lot.


----------



## coach943

I've sat out the last few promos, but since the anthracite pebbled leather is part of the promo, I decided to do a minimalist Selene Midi. Someone posted a modified one not too long ago that I really liked with no hardware on the strap except for the connector piece. I decided to go with that style with silver hardware, light pink lining, and a slightly longer strap drop.

I've never felt like I've been able to get the Selene strap just right for me. I don't like the original strap, so I usually modify the strap to a Soulmate-style that is adjustable. I'm thinking the no-hardware-on-the-strap modification might make it a bit more comfortable for me to carry.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I've sat out the last few promos, but since the anthracite pebbled leather is part of the promo, I decided to do a minimalist Selene Midi. Someone posted a modified one not too long ago that I really liked with no hardware on the strap except for the connector piece. I decided to go with that style with silver hardware, light pink lining, and a slightly longer strap drop.
> 
> I've never felt like I've been able to get the Selene strap just right for me. I don't like the original strap, so I usually modify the strap to a Soulmate-style that is adjustable. I'm thinking the no-hardware-on-the-strap modification might make it a bit more comfortable for me to carry.


Oh, I _do_ hope you like the minimalist strap version as much as I do  (pretty sure you're referring to my bag ) My straps are a little longer than the regular straps, too, and I feel that is the essential component.

I was really surprised to see that Marco put Pebbled Anthracite in the clearance sale,- it is _such_ an elegant grey. Glad I've already ordered 2 more bags in this leather


----------



## carterazo

Here are pictures of some swatches I requested from Marco.  I always ask him to pair it with a leather I have so I can get a better perspective on the color. Hope this helps someone.  





	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## afroken

@Fancyfree my brown Verona calista midi just arrived and it only shipped out last week. I can’t believe that shipping from Italy to Canada is actually faster than shipping to Norway! I’ll do a detailed review and reveal sometime this weekend.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree my brown Verona calista midi just arrived and it only shipped out last week. I can’t believe that shipping from Italy to Canada is actually faster than shipping to Norway! I’ll do a detailed review and reveal sometime this weekend.


Oooh, can't wait to see photos!

I suspect the reason shipping is faster to your part of the world is the use of courier companies. They are usually a lot more efficient, but more expensive, than the national postage services. I guess I _could _ask Marco to use a courier for my parcels, too...


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Oooh, can't wait to see photos!
> 
> I suspect the reason shipping is faster to your part of the world is the use of courier companies. They are usually a lot more efficient, but more expensive, than the national postage services. I guess I _could _ask Marco to use a courier for my parcels, too...


I used the Canadian version of USPS (the cheapest postal service that Marco offers), guess I’ve just been lucky so far  hope you get your package soon!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I used the Canadian version of USPS (the cheapest postal service that Marco offers), guess I’ve just been lucky so far  hope you get your package soon!


My MM parcels are sent with PosteItaliane, their e-mails and website are only in Italian .

They send me an e-mail when they have received the parcel from Marco, and a new e-mail when my parcel has been delivered to my local post office.

I don't understand Italian. So once I thought my parcel was ready to be collected at my local post office, when actually the e-mail was trying to tell me that Marco had posted a second parcel


----------



## LuvNLux

Can anyone who has experience with the Diamond Metallic leathers comment on it’s durability? Especially on the corners?   I know it is a more delicate leather, but just how delicate is it?  Thanks in advance.    My mind is spinning with the possibilities!


----------



## piosavsfan

carterazo said:


> Here are pictures of some swatches I requested from Marco.  I always ask him to pair it with a leather I have so I can get a better perspective on the color. Hope this helps someone.
> View attachment 5003093
> View attachment 5003094
> View attachment 5003096
> View attachment 5003097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


That Tiffany Blue is tempting me...


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Here are pictures of some swatches I requested from Marco.  I always ask him to pair it with a leather I have so I can get a better perspective on the color. Hope this helps someone.
> View attachment 5003093
> View attachment 5003094
> View attachment 5003096
> View attachment 5003097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Thanks for the comparisons! I have an orange pebbled and it’s a true orange imo. Based on the photo I’m guessing coquelicot is an neon leaning orange?

And based on Marco’s promo email I guess that’s all there’s left of Verona.


----------



## carterazo

piosavsfan said:


> That Tiffany Blue is tempting me...


*Me too...   *



afroken said:


> Thanks for the comparisons! I have an orange pebbled and it’s a true orange imo. Based on the photo I’m guessing coquelicot is an neon leaning orange?
> And based on Marco’s promo email I guess that’s all there’s left of Verona.


*I'm not sure about neon? I'm thinking it's more of an orange with quite a bit of red, but not fully a red orange.  That's just my guesstimate.   Not being able to see a color irl is not easy. I always wonder how  other screens show a particular color. 
Yes, I figure that's all that's left of Verona as well.  I guess all the black is gone?  I thought he would still have black.  I wonder if the dark green is at all similar to a Trinity dark green from a couple years ago. Another color I wish I could see irl. Ok, I need to stop. *


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> *Me too...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about neon? I'm thinking it's more of an orange with quite a bit of red, but not fully a red orange.  That's just my guesstimate.   Not being able to see a color irl is not easy.
> Yes, I figure that's all that's left of Verona as well.  I guess all the black is gone?  I thought he would still have black.  I wonder if the dark green is at all similar to a Trinity dark green from a couple years ago. Another color I wish I could see irl. Ok, I need to stop. *


I’ve been super interested in the dark green Verona too and asked Marco for a comparison photo of that and dark green nappa, which I have. I may end up getting another Calista Midi in it (it’s my favourite MM style along with Little Minerva and Little Muse). That being said, I really need to sit on my hands because my money tree is bare now, no roots either


----------



## Fancyfree

I did my best to convince myself that an orange could work for me. Looked through my cupboards and drawers. Discovered that colourwise, I am a _very_ booring and narrowminded person. Black, greys and blues. My few "pops" of contrast are limited to deep teal, burgundy and deep purples . 

Coquelicot Orange _would _look great with black or grey. But I know me._ I_ would not wear it... .

Instead, I have fallen for the Dark Chocolate Pebbled . Such a lovely brown. I'm going for an Aurora Midi, taupe lining, undecided about hardware.


----------



## TotinScience

Midnight blue diamond!!


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> Oh, I _do_ hope you like the minimalist strap version as much as I do  (pretty sure you're referring to my bag ) My straps are a little longer than the regular straps, too, and I feel that is the essential component.
> 
> I was really surprised to see that Marco put Pebbled Anthracite in the clearance sale,- it is _such_ an elegant grey. Glad I've already ordered 2 more bags in this leather


Yes! It was your bags that I saw that I loved. I got the same strap drop as yours. I really like the look of the Anthracite, and I don't have any bags in that dark of a grey color.


----------



## smile10281

carterazo said:


> *Me too...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure about neon? I'm thinking it's more of an orange with quite a bit of red, but not fully a red orange.  That's just my guesstimate.   Not being able to see a color irl is not easy. I always wonder how  other screens show a particular color.
> Yes, I figure that's all that's left of Verona as well.  I guess all the black is gone?  I thought he would still have black.  I wonder if the dark green is at all similar to a Trinity dark green from a couple years ago. Another color I wish I could see irl. Ok, I need to stop. *





afroken said:


> I’ve been super interested in the dark green Verona too and asked Marco for a comparison photo of that and dark green nappa, which I have. I may end up getting another Calista Midi in it (it’s my favourite MM style along with Little Minerva and Little Muse). That being said, I really need to sit on my hands because my money tree is bare now, no roots either


I’ve been interested in the dark green Verona, too! I asked Marco for a comparison with dark teal Sorrento, since that’s the only green I have from him. He said they are extremely similar and shared the pics below. I posted pics of my bag earlier in this thread (it’s the Grande Penelope Messenger). @afroken, how does it compare to dark green nappa?


----------



## afroken

@smile10281 Marco has left his workshop already by the time I reached out to him, I had forgotten that Italian time is 6 hours ahead of us. So he wasn’t able to produce a comparison photo. However, this is what he said about dark green Verona:

_Dark green Verona is a very dark green with a tiny bit of purple undertones. Compared to dark green Nappa this Verona color is more saturated and surface is a bit "glossier" than Nappa. Personally I consider it a beautiful and very elegant green shade!_


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> @smile10281 Marco has left his workshop already by the time I reached out to him, I had forgotten that Italian time is 6 hours ahead of us. So he wasn’t able to produce a comparison photo. However, this is what he said about dark green Verona:
> 
> _Dark green Verona is a very dark green with a tiny bit of purple undertones. Compared to dark green Nappa this Verona color is more saturated and surface is a bit "glossier" than Nappa. Personally I consider it a beautiful and very elegant green shade!_


Ah ok! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coach943

I was going through some pictures tonight and found pictures of my Midi Soulmates in Persian Green Metallic and Silver Metallic. Because both of those leathers are part of the current sale, I thought I'd share in case anyone is thinking about these leathers. I feel like Soulmate Midi is the perfect bag to show off the metallics. Persian Green especially is a showstopper bag. They are a bit bling-y, but not over the top.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I did my best to convince myself that an orange could work for me. Looked through my cupboards and drawers. Discovered that colourwise, I am a _very_ booring and narrowminded person. Black, greys and blues. My few "pops" of contrast are limited to deep teal, burgundy and deep purples .
> 
> Coquelicot Orange _would _look great with black or grey. But I know me._ I_ would not wear it... .
> 
> Instead, I have fallen for the Dark Chocolate Pebbled . Such a lovely brown. I'm going for an Aurora Midi, taupe lining, undecided about hardware.



You have to do what works for you; what makes your heart sing.  Otherwise, it's a bag that will just sit in your closet. Good for you, going for what you love.  (You can always try a bright or unusual-for-you color in a small item. That way it doesn't feel out of place or overwhelming.)  Aurora will be lovely in dark chocolate! Marco can help you decide on the hardware.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> @smile10281 Marco has left his workshop already by the time I reached out to him, I had forgotten that Italian time is 6 hours ahead of us. So he wasn’t able to produce a comparison photo. However, this is what he said about dark green Verona:
> 
> _Dark green Verona is a very dark green with a tiny bit of purple undertones. Compared to dark green Nappa this Verona color is more saturated and surface is a bit "glossier" than Nappa. Personally I consider it a beautiful and very elegant green shade!_



I always enjoy Marco's descriptions of a color. I wonder if it is darker that your dark green nappa?


----------



## Summer_J

TotinScience said:


> Midnight blue diamond!!


Midnight Diamond is really gorgeous but I don't think my wadrobe will go with that..but I so want something in this!


----------



## Summer_J

Does Marco ever take special customization order? I wish he has a similar design like this..it will look so beautiful in his metallics for evenings or his other leathers for casual looks.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Does Marco ever take special customization order? I wish he has a similar design like this..it will look so beautiful in his metallics for evenings or his other leathers for casual looks.


Actually, it could be described as a tweaked Penelope Midi 
A Penenelope Midi with "Hera folds/pleats" and shoulder strap.

This would be a brilliant addition to MM 

Please ask him and keep us posted


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> Actually, it could be described as a tweeked Penelope Midi
> A Penenelope Midi with "Hera folds/pleats" and shoulder strap.
> 
> This would be a brilliant addition to MM
> 
> Please ask him and keep us posted


Oh you are so right!! I have been thinking which one of his bags this most resembles!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Summer_J said:


> Does Marco ever take special customization order? I wish he has a similar design like this..it will look so beautiful in his metallics for evenings or his other leathers for casual looks.


Yes, I’ve seen a few special customization orders.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Oh you are so right!! I have been thinking which one of his bags this most resembles!


I'm so glad you posted that picture today,- I did not think there was any MM bag that would suit me for the pretty but very blingy Diamond leathers. 

I am now going to order a Penelope Midi as a clutch bag, with the wristlet from Penelope


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> I'm so glad you posted that picture today,- I did not think there was any MM bag that would suit me for the pretty but very blingy Diamond leathers.
> 
> I am now going to order a Penelope Midi as a clutch bag, with the wristlet from Penelope


Glad to get the opinions too! Do you think Pene midi will be nice as a shoulder bag aka LV pouchette accessoire? I have been thinking about that.


----------



## HermesHope

I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!

But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.

I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!


----------



## Summer_J

Pewter ans Midnight blue.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Glad to get the opinions too! Do you think Pene midi will be nice as a shoulder bag aka LV pouchette accessoire? I have been thinking about that.


I guess the challenge will be how / where to fasten the straps. Maybe a larger Flora is what we want?


----------



## smile10281

HermesHope said:


> I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!
> 
> But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.
> 
> I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!


I also placed an order in purple Africa (Hera with Theia strap). I’m sorry to hear that you are bedridden; there is something about having beautiful pieces to touch and look at, even if not actively using, that brings me joy, and I wonder if you feel the same. I seldom go anywhere these days because of the pandemic, yet I have ordered probably upwards of 10 bags in the past 12 months . I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your new bag! What kind of leather did you choose for your bracelets?


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> I guess the challenge will be how / where to fasten the straps. Maybe a larger Flora is what we want?


I supposed D rings have to be put on both sides?


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> I always enjoy Marco's descriptions of a color. I wonder if it is darker that your dark green nappa?


Agreed! Marco has a way with words! From Marco’s description and @smile10281’s comparison photo of dark green Verona and dark teal sorrento, I’m guessing that the dark green Verona leans a tiny bit blue. I think dark green nappa is darker. From the photos I’ve seen of dark teal sorrento, it doesn’t seem that dark.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> I supposed D rings have to be put on both sides?


Yes, and on the Penelopes, because there is no side panel, I feel they sort of poke out in an odd way for a shoulder strap.


----------



## southernbelle43

Off shortly to get second vaccine, yea. This black outfit definitely needed bling. And thanks to another nice poster I have just the thing.  This style was never on my radar but has turned out to be a favorite!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> You’re such a sleuth!


A woman of many hidden talents.


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> Yes, and on the Penelopes, because there is no side panel, I feel they sort of poke out in an odd way for a shoulder strap.
> View attachment 5004090


Hmmm..u are right
 Maybe the ring can be put inside?


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Hmmm..u are right
> Maybe the ring can be put inside?


Nope, zip closes the whole of top opening on the Penelopes.
But Flora, Phoebe and Iride are designed for shoulder straps  And Penelope Messenger!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Off shortly to get second vaccine, yea. This black outfit definitely needed bling. And thanks to another nice poster I have just the thing.  This style was never on my radar but has turned out to be a favorite!!!!
> View attachment 5004095


This is gorgeous. Is it lead Africa?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I'm so glad you posted that picture today,- I did not think there was any MM bag that would suit me for the pretty but very blingy Diamond leathers.
> 
> I am now going to order a Penelope Midi as a clutch bag, with the wristlet from Penelope


I am thinking about getting an Iride in a diamond leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I am thinking about getting an Iride in a diamond leather.


Oh dear... now, so am I...


----------



## HermesHope

smile10281 said:


> I also placed an order in purple Africa (Hera with Theia strap). I’m sorry to hear that you are bedridden; there is something about having beautiful pieces to touch and look at, even if not actively using, that brings me joy, and I wonder if you feel the same. I seldom go anywhere these days because of the pandemic, yet I have ordered probably upwards of 10 bags in the past 12 months . I am looking forward to seeing pictures of your new bag! What kind of leather did you choose for your bracelets?



Thank you! You have made me feel a lot better. Although I haven’t yet confessed to my husband - LOL!

The bracelets are both in diamond leather, one silver and the other cobalt. I would love to have a whole bag in those and the wonderful Persian green, but I don’t have the funds or the room!


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> You have to do what works for you; what makes your heart sing.  Otherwise, it's a bag that will just sit in your closet. Good for you, going for what you love.  (You can always try a bright or unusual-for-you color in a small item. That way it doesn't feel out of place or overwhelming.)  Aurora will be lovely in dark chocolate! Marco can help you decide on the hardware.


I followed your advice, and went for a very "unusual for me" leather,- Penelope Midi in Sapphire Blue Diamond


----------



## smile10281

HermesHope said:


> Thank you! You have made me feel a lot better. Although I haven’t yet confessed to my husband - LOL!
> 
> The bracelets are both in diamond leather, one silver and the other cobalt. I would love to have a whole bag in those and the wonderful Persian green, but I don’t have the funds or the room!


Ooh, your bracelets will be exquisite! Cannot wait to see them!


----------



## lenie

HermesHope said:


> I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!
> 
> But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.
> 
> I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!


If it makes you happy, that is reason enough. You can always use the bags to store supplies( medication in one bag, skincare in another, etc). They will be there when you need to go to doctors appointments and they make great room decorations, especially beautiful deep blue Africa and purple Africa bags. Take care!


----------



## carterazo

HermesHope said:


> I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!
> 
> But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.
> 
> I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!



Because pretty things bring you joy and you need joy in your life. Purple Africa is one of the prettiest leathers out there. So, even if you just place that bag next to you on your bed, it will make you smile. (Plus that leather smell will inject a little euphoria too. )


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Off shortly to get second vaccine, yea. This black outfit definitely needed bling. And thanks to another nice poster I have just the thing.  This style was never on my radar but has turned out to be a favorite!!!!
> View attachment 5004095


Beautiful! The leather!  The style!  Oh, how I look forward to using my beautiful leather MM bags again, instead of the easily sanitized nylon cross-bodies!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I followed your advice, and went for a very "unusual for me" leather,- Penelope Midi in Sapphire Blue Diamond



That sounds so pretty!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Beautiful! The leather!  The style!  Oh, how I look forward to using my beautiful leather MM bags again, instead of the easily sanitized nylon cross-bodies!


I was looking at this lead Africa and decided to compare it with the original. I still have the swatch book of leathers that Marco gave us in 2017 before he got too busy and it became too expensive. THis lead is way more blingy that the original. While I wish I had gotten the original, I love this too and I have never been afraid of bling, lol.


It is virtually impossible to photograph, but the original was really quite a matte finish. This Africa is very bright and shiny. Just an FYI.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. Is it lead Africa?


It is. The second batch of Africa. See my later posting for a comparison of the original and this last batch.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I was looking at this lead Africa and decided to compare it with the original. I still have the swatch book of leathers that Marco gave us in 2017 before he got too busy and it became too expensive. THis lead is way more blingy that the original. While I wish I had gotten the original, I love this too and I have never been afraid of bling, lol.
> View attachment 5004440
> 
> It is virtually impossible to photograph, but the original was really quite a matte finish. This Africa is very bright and shiny. Just an FYI.


Yes, I have noticed the difference in the topcoat finish in the two batches also.  The first batch was definitely more matte, but, like you,  I love both batches & was beyond thrilled to be able to add more Africa metallics to my ever growing collection.


----------



## afroken

Here is the brown verona Calista Midi that I received yesterday. Shipping was a little over a week. It has gold hardware and beige lining. Modifications include 2" extended shoulder drop and invisible magnetic closure (not recommended). Without further ado, introducing Miss. Brown Verona Calista Midi:




I would describe the colour as a toffee brown or milk chocolate brown. The slouchy style really suits verona, it's so huggable and molds into your body, I love this leather! I prefer hobo bags with a longer shoulder drop so I requested a 2" extended shoulder drop, and am very happy with this modification.

Another modification I got was the invisible magnetic closure. I do not recommend this one, as the closure location is where two pieces of leather meet, and therefore the seams are thick and pretty much makes the magnet useless  I'm okay with wearing this bag as an open top hobo, but this wasn't my intention when I ordered it. That was a mistake on my part.




Full disclosure: The inside zipped pocket didn't have a zipper pull. I reached out to Marco and he responded right away and said he'll include some zipper pulls in his next order and I can attach it myself. Amazing and speedy customer service, especially on a Saturday when everyone is off work!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Here is the brown verona Calista Midi that I received yesterday. Shipping was a little over a week. It has gold hardware and beige lining. Modifications include 2" extended shoulder drop and invisible magnetic closure (not recommended). Without further ado, introducing Miss. Brown Verona Calista Midi:
> 
> View attachment 5004475
> 
> 
> I would describe the colour as a toffee brown or milk chocolate brown. The slouchy style really suits verona, it's so huggable and molds into your body, I love this leather! I prefer hobo bags with a longer shoulder drop so I requested a 2" extended shoulder drop, and am very happy with this modification.
> 
> Another modification I got was the invisible magnetic closure. I do not recommend this one, as the closure location is where two pieces of leather meet, and therefore the seams are thick and pretty much makes the magnet useless  I'm okay with wearing this bag as an open top hobo, but this wasn't my intention when I ordered it. That was a mistake on my part.
> 
> View attachment 5004476
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: The inside zipped pocket didn't have a zipper pull. I reached out to Marco and he responded right away and said he'll include some zipper pulls in his next order and I can attach it myself. Amazing and speedy customer service, especially on a Saturday when everyone is off work!


Divine . SO gorgeous .
I've p.m.'d you ...


----------



## djfmn

This is on the MM website. I picked the leather but not the bag so I have tomorrow to make my final decision.


----------



## Fancyfree

.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> This is on the MM website. I picked the leather but not the bag so I have tomorrow to make my final decision.
> View attachment 5004675



Oh dear.
I sence my bank account is urging me to sleep for the next 36 hours.
Maybe another bottle of Cava will help?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I received the first box today!!!! Orange tuscania angelica with top zipper mod is my new favorite!!!!! Plus my magenta metallic midi and little Penelopes and tassel and Astra Keychain and bracelet are so GORGEOUS.


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> This is on the MM website. I picked the leather but not the bag so I have tomorrow to make my final decision.
> View attachment 5004675



which leather did you select?


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm going to get a Tiffany Blue Pebbled Hera but waiting to hear about lamb lining options. Marco is supposed to send me some pictures.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> which leather did you select?


The bluette Africa leather but I might change to the Sapphire diamond leather. Its between those 2 leathers. I am leaning towards the bluette. I am thinking of a midi Modena with the short carry handles.


----------



## Summer_J

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received the first box today!!!! Orange tuscania angelica with top zipper mod is my new favorite!!!!! Plus my magenta metallic midi and little Penelopes and tassel and Astra Keychain and bracelet are so GORGEOUS.


Can we have some pictures please...TIA.


----------



## Summer_J

Is the shipping costs lower if we order more than 1 item or Marco will charge baawd on per item anyway?


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Is the shipping costs lower if we order more than 1 item or Marco will charge baawd on per item anyway?


Nope, Marco does not charge per item, in my experience he is happy to group your orders and reduce costs .
I believe price for shipment depends a lot on courier,- ask Marco about options


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Summer_J said:


> Can we have some pictures please...TIA.


Yes! Tomorrow!


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> Nope, Marco does not charge per item, in my experience he is happy to group your orders and reduce costs .
> I believe price for shipment depends a lot on courier,- ask Marco about options


Thanks!


----------



## lenie

djfmn said:


> The bluette Africa leather but I might change to the Sapphire diamond leather. Its between those 2 leathers. I am leaning towards the bluette. I am thinking of a midi Modena with the short carry handles.


Both are beautiful.  The diamond leather is probably lighter than Africa,  in case that helps you decide.


----------



## Summer_J

Does anyone has Lime Verona? Would like to have IRL photo..TIA


----------



## Claudia Herzog

LuvNLux said:


> Can anyone who has experience with the Diamond Metallic leathers comment on it’s durability? Especially on the corners?   I know it is a more delicate leather, but just how delicate is it?  Thanks in advance.    My mind is spinning with the possibilities!



I have a teal diamond Mini Penelope that I've been using daily to hold my cards and a little bit of cash.  The corners look great!  They're not showing much wear at all.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

afroken said:


> Here is the brown verona Calista Midi that I received yesterday. Shipping was a little over a week. It has gold hardware and beige lining. Modifications include 2" extended shoulder drop and invisible magnetic closure (not recommended). Without further ado, introducing Miss. Brown Verona Calista Midi:
> 
> View attachment 5004475



i love Verona leather! You picked such a beautiful color for the calista, pitty the magnet doesn’t work properly! Maybe your cobbles could add one on top on the exterior?
The shoulder extension seems a smart choice, maybe post a modshot?


Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear.
> I sence my bank account is urging me to sleep for the next 36 hours.
> Maybe another bottle of Cava will help?


Another bottle of cava always helps no matter what the situation is!!


----------



## LuvNLux

@Claudia Herzog Thank you!  It helps to know your experience with this leather.


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> i love Verona leather! You picked such a beautiful color for the calista, pitty the magnet doesn’t work properly! Maybe your cobbles could add one on top on the exterior?
> The shoulder extension seems a smart choice, maybe post a modshot?
> 
> Another bottle of cava always helps no matter what the situation is!!


PM’d you the modshots!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received the first box today!!!! Orange tuscania angelica with top zipper mod is my new favorite!!!!! Plus my magenta metallic midi and little Penelopes and tassel and Astra Keychain and bracelet are so GORGEOUS.


Yea. I have an orange Tuscania Sabrina midi. it is the perfect orange, not garish at all. Enjoy and post some pix!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> Does anyone has Lime Verona? Would like to have IRL photo..TIA


I would like to see that as well!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I would like to see that as well!


So would I.


----------



## southernbelle43

Well I will let you know when I get my lime green Penelope, lol.  You know my absolute obsession with Verona and this is my last chance to get some.  I decided to take a chance on lime green. I hope it is a little more vivid in real life than it looks on the screen.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Here is the brown verona Calista Midi that I received yesterday. Shipping was a little over a week. It has gold hardware and beige lining. Modifications include 2" extended shoulder drop and invisible magnetic closure (not recommended). Without further ado, introducing Miss. Brown Verona Calista Midi:
> 
> View attachment 5004475
> 
> 
> I would describe the colour as a toffee brown or milk chocolate brown. The slouchy style really suits verona, it's so huggable and molds into your body, I love this leather! I prefer hobo bags with a longer shoulder drop so I requested a 2" extended shoulder drop, and am very happy with this modification.
> 
> Another modification I got was the invisible magnetic closure. I do not recommend this one, as the closure location is where two pieces of leather meet, and therefore the seams are thick and pretty much makes the magnet useless  I'm okay with wearing this bag as an open top hobo, but this wasn't my intention when I ordered it. That was a mistake on my part.
> 
> View attachment 5004476
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: The inside zipped pocket didn't have a zipper pull. I reached out to Marco and he responded right away and said he'll include some zipper pulls in his next order and I can attach it myself. Amazing and speedy customer service, especially on a Saturday when everyone is off work!


Yummy leather!


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> So would I.


Me too. Thanks


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I will let you know when I get my lime green Penelope, lol.  You know my absolute obsession with Verona and this is my last chance to get some.  I decided to take a chance on lime green. I hope it is a little more vivid in real life than it looks on the screen.


I am thinking of the exact leather, colour and style! What a coincidence.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!
> 
> But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.
> 
> I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!


Because it makes you happy and there is nothing wrong with that!  Here is something to look at so you can anticipate your gorgeous bag that is being made.  Hugs to you my dear!!


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I must be insane. I had said that there was no point in getting any more bags. None at all!
> 
> But then I succumbed to the sale and have ordered another midi Selene (my very first bag was one of these in Deep Blue Africa) this time in purple, plus two bracelets.
> 
> I just couldn’t resist! But I am bedridden and never go out! Why on Earth have I done this!?!


Because it makes you happy and there is nothing wrong with that. Why should you not do the things that bring you joy!! Here is something to look at so you can anticipate the arrival of your beauty.  Hugs to you my dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> I am thinking of the exact leather, colour and style! What a coincidence.


Great minds.  I have really cut back on things that I carry, and I find myself reaching for my smaller bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Because it makes you happy and there is nothing wrong with that!  Here is something to look at so you can anticipate your gorgeous bag that is being made.  Hugs to you my dear!!


Just noticed the double post. I must have hit post before I meant to.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Great minds.  I have really cut back on things that I carry, and I find myself reaching for my smaller bags.


Same here.


----------



## Kimbashop

Monaliceke said:


> Same here.


It is KILLING me to sit out on this sale. Our fridge broke and we had to buy a new one, which means paying that down before I can play with bags again.  That green Vacchetta is calling me, along with the anthracite pebbled. I have been dreaming of a regular-sized Selene made of Anthracite. Looks like someone else on this thread has as well. I will have to enjoy looking at other people's goodies for now.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Because it makes you happy and there is nothing wrong with that. Why should you not do the things that bring you joy!! Here is something to look at so you can anticipate the arrival of your beauty.  Hugs to you my dear.
> View attachment 5005314


This makes me so, so happy!


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> It is KILLING me to sit out on this sale. Our fridge broke and we had to buy a new one, which means paying that down before I can play with bags again.  That green Vacchetta is calling me, along with the anthracite pebbled. I have been dreaming of a regular-sized Selene made of Anthracite. Looks like someone else on this thread has as well. I will have to enjoy looking at other people's goodies for now.


Maybe you can ask Marco to put aside some Anthracite for you? It is SO elegant a grey. Tell him about the fridge...


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Maybe you can ask Marco to put aside some Anthracite for you? It is SO elegant a grey. Tell him about the fridge...


GREAT idea! I will do that.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> GREAT idea! I will do that.


I have an anthracite Little Athena it is such a great bag. The perfect grey and such a good neutral one of my favorite. I am sure if he has some left over he will set it aside for you.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am trying to figure out the details for an Aurora Midi in Dark Chocolate Pebbled.

Owners of Auroras and Auras,- how does the buckle actually work? 




Does it connect in one or 2 points? 

Do you find the buckle is prone to becoming scratched?

I am not fond of hardware, always trying to minimize... 

So I prefer the appearance of the hardware-free Luna flap...
But I guess the flap of Aurora Midi might need more stability than a mere magnet


----------



## southernbelle43

Got this from Marco just now about lime.  He calls it an acid green. So not like the Michael Kors below which is what I hoped, but still fine with me.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I am trying to figure out the details for an Aurora Midi in Dark Chocolate Pebbled.
> 
> Owners of Auroras and Auras,- how does the buckle actually work?
> 
> View attachment 5005431
> View attachment 5005432
> 
> Does it connect in one or 2 points?
> 
> Do you find the buckle is prone to becoming scratched?
> 
> I am not fond of hardware, always trying to minimize...
> 
> So I prefer the appearance of the hardware-free Luna flap...
> But I guess the flap of Aurora Midi might need more stability than a mere magnet



You squeeze the two outer "knobs" to open it. It's a nice clasp. To close, you insert the top metal piece into the slot in the bottom hardware. I don't find it fussy at all to use (I have the Aurora midi).


----------



## piosavsfan

Can someone please show me what light gunmetal hardware looks like with a light color leather? I'm wondering if it will look good with the Tiffany Blue.


----------



## Kimbashop

How heavy is the Selene in pebbled? I like the idea of a simple handle with connectors only, but am thinking of adding the outside zips for some fun and extra storage (handy for travel ITs, boarding passes, etc. once we are allowed to do that again).


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> You squeeze the two outer "knobs" to open it. It's a nice clasp. To close, you insert the top metal piece into the slot in the bottom hardware. I don't find it fussy at all to use (I have the Aurora midi).


Thank you


----------



## afroken

Does anyone have a Selene midi in verona? If so, can you please let me know how much it weighs? I reserved a skin of black verona and my choices are: Hera midi, Selene midi, or Clio.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> How heavy is the Selene in pebbled? I like the idea of a simple handle with connectors only, but am thinking of adding the outside zips for some fun and extra storage (handy for travel ITs, boarding passes, etc. once we are allowed to do that again).


My *Midi* Selenes weigh 950 -1000 grams. That includes an extra key clip and 2 extra base studs. 
I am surprised... They feel almost weightless on my shoulder


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> My *Midi* Selenes weigh 950 -1000 grams. That includes an extra key clip and 2 extra base studs.
> I am surprised... They feel almost weightless on my shoulder
> 
> View attachment 5005598
> View attachment 5005602


That purple is everything


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I will let you know when I get my lime green Penelope, lol.  You know my absolute obsession with Verona and this is my last chance to get some.  I decided to take a chance on lime green. I hope it is a little more vivid in real life than it looks on the screen.


I am thinking Lime Penelope with crossbody. Actually Sabrina midi will be nice too..but am trying not to spend so much since I just got a Sabrina midi.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> My *Midi* Selenes weigh 950 -1000 grams. That includes an extra key clip and 2 extra base studs.
> I am surprised... They feel almost weightless on my shoulder
> 
> View attachment 5005598
> View attachment 5005602


Thanks -- I love both of your bags! That purple pebbled is gorgeous.


----------



## smile10281

piosavsfan said:


> Can someone please show me what light gunmetal hardware looks like with a light color leather? I'm wondering if it will look good with the Tiffany Blue.


Hi, a while back I posted a pic of my colorblocked Sabrina (#34,654, page 2311 of this thread); in the pic you can see how the light gunmetal chain looks against antique pink fiore. Sorry that I don’t have any bags similar in color to Tiffany blue... here is a picture of the light gunmetal chain from the aforementioned Sabrina on some Tiffany jewelry boxes


----------



## Coastal jewel

porpentine said:


> I'm a fairly new customer of MM ... recently bought a full size Victoria and now I want another MM or three
> 
> Hoping for some advice on the full size Selene or Selene Zipper.  I'm wanting it as a carry all for my daily things, an iPad, and also to fit the usual nappy (diaper) bag needs .  Are the side zipper pockets on the Selene Zipper useful? Does anyone mind sharing pics of these pockets and what you can put in them?
> 
> I'm thinking of getting Black Vachetta. I saw a picture of one and fell in love with the shine and glow!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure if anyone ever responded...  Zippers look great.  I never found them useful.  In theory.. sunglasses or boarding passes (if one can every fly.) but in reality.. I like them just for looks not function!


----------



## piosavsfan

smile10281 said:


> Hi, a while back I posted a pic of my colorblocked Sabrina (#34,654, page 2311 of this thread); in the pic you can see how the light gunmetal chain looks against antique pink fiore. Sorry that I don’t have any bags similar in color to Tiffany blue... here is a picture of the light gunmetal chain from the aforementioned Sabrina on some Tiffany jewelry boxes


Thank you!  I found your post. I love how the light gunmetal looks with your antique pink but I'm not so sure that I like it with the Tiffany.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Got this from Marco just now about lime.  He calls it an acid green. So not like the Michael Kors below which is what I hoped, but still fine with me.



So did you order? I am still hesitating... maybe I am already too late now.


----------



## Monaliceke

piosavsfan said:


> Can someone please show me what light gunmetal hardware looks like with a light color leather? I'm wondering if it will look good with the Tiffany Blue.


I just ordered this combination


----------



## champ_04

I decide Lime Verona Aphrodite, but I am wondering about lining. Does Lambskin lining is heavy?
Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> My *Midi* Selenes weigh 950 -1000 grams. That includes an extra key clip and 2 extra base studs.
> I am surprised... They feel almost weightless on my shoulder
> 
> View attachment 5005598
> View attachment 5005602


I really like your modifications on the handles and will probably copy them one day.


----------



## Summer_J

Lime green vs Olive pebbled.


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> So did you order? I am still hesitating... maybe I am already too late now.


I did, but seeing that post comparing it to olive green I am second guessing myself. I really wanted a vivid lime green and the photo he sent was a little vivid, not like a pale olive green. I will probably not change the order, but at this point I am not sure what I am getting, lol.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree did you receive your midi Hera in Verona yet? If so, how’s the weight?
> 
> Thank you!


Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap weighs 850 grams! 
Brilliant size. Comfy, elegant and practical. Photos tomorrow.


----------



## piosavsfan

I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap weighs 850 grams!
> Brilliant size. Comfy, elegant and practical. Photos tomorrow.


Thank you so much, I can’t wait! I know you have a Hera in pebbled too, which leather (verona or pebbled) do you prefer on this style more?

Did you end up ordering a Calista Midi during the most recent promo? (Haha you’re the biggest Calista fan here ) Which leather and colour?


----------



## afroken

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5006169
> View attachment 5006176


I like the light beige lamb lining too. You already have the fun colour factor nailed down with the Tiffany blue  fuchsia may be a bit much


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5006169
> View attachment 5006176


I feel like the light beige looks really elegant with it, and very reminiscent of a Tiffany box, perhaps. The blue is such a statement color; I don't think you need another bright color with it.


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> I feel like the light beige looks really elegant with it, and very reminiscent of a Tiffany box, perhaps. The blue is such a statement color; I don't think you need another bright color with it.


I do like getting Tiffany boxes, maybe that's why I like the light beige!!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Thank you so much, I can’t wait! I know you have a Hera in pebbled too, which leather (verona or pebbled) do you prefer on this style more?
> 
> Did you end up ordering a Calista Midi during the most recent promo? (Haha you’re the biggest Calista fan here ) Which leather and colour?


I prefer Verona to Pebbled for Hera. Thicker, softer, more drapey and more "chewy", as @southernbelle43 would say,- perfect hobo material.
BUT: I think I prefer Verona to all other leathers, so I am very biased and a completely unreliable source 

Nope, didn't get a Calista Midi .
Because I had a full sized Calista in Brown Verona on the way and the other Verona colours on offer were not right for me. So my future Calista Midi will have to be in a different type of leather.

Now that my full sized Calistas in Brown and Garnet Red Verona have arrived, I wish at least one of them was a Midi like yours, with 2 inch extended shoulder drop. Calista in Verona is a lot "larger" than  Calista in Tuscania. I'd never order a Midi in Tuscania...

Anyway, I have a Merinos and a Sheen Calista in transit, expected to arrive in a couple of weeks time


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I prefer Verona to Pebbled for Hera. Thicker, softer, more drapey and more "chewy", as @southernbelle43 would say,- perfect hobo material.
> BUT: I think I prefer Verona to all other leathers, so I am very biased and a completely unreliable source
> 
> Nope, didn't get a Calista Midi .
> Because I had a full sized Calista in Brown Verona on the way and the other Verona colours on offer were not right for me. So my future Calista Midi will have to be in a different type of leather.
> 
> Now that my full sized Calistas in Brown and Garnet Red Verona have arrived, I wish at least one of them was a Midi like yours, with 2 inch extended shoulder drop. Calista in Verona is a lot "larger" than  Calista in Tuscania. I'd never order a Midi in Tuscania...
> 
> Anyway, I have a Merinos and a Sheen Calista in transit, expected to arrive in a couple of weeks time


Thank you! I ended up ordering a Selene midi from the black verona I had on hold. Purple lining and silver hardware. A classic MM style that I’ve heard
so many times but haven’t tried yet. I think it would showcase verona wonderfully.

I think Hera midi will wait for now. Fortunately/unfortunately dark green Verona is now out of stock, otherwise I would’ve been really tempted.

Verona is my favourite too.

Surprised to hear that tuscania Calista is smaller than verona Calista. Good to know, I have bordeaux tuscania Calista midi on my wishlist but if it’s going to be smaller than my Verona Calista midi, then I’ll use the leather on another style.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Thank you! I ended up ordering a Selene midi from the black verona I had on hold. Purple lining and silver hardware. A classic MM style that I’ve heard
> so many times but haven’t tried yet. I think it would showcase verona wonderfully.
> 
> I think Hera midi will wait for now. Fortunately/unfortunately dark green Verona is now out of stock, otherwise I would’ve been really tempted.
> 
> Verona is my favourite too.
> 
> Surprised to hear that tuscania Calista is smaller than verona Calista. Good to know, I have bordeaux tuscania Calista midi on my wishlist but if it’s going to be smaller than my Verona Calista midi, then I’ll use the leather on another style.


Tuscania Calista isn't _literally_ smaller than a Verona Calista, its just that it drapes to a narrower / less volumous bag, due to the thinner leather .

Black Verona Selene Midi with purple lining sounds gorgeous


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I did, but seeing that post comparing it to olive green I am second guessing myself. I really wanted a vivid lime green and the photo he sent was a little vivid, not like a pale olive green. I will probably not change the order, but at this point I am not sure what I am getting, lol.


Oh you are so brave in trying out colours. I was also hoping for a vivid & bright lime. But I am not convinced by the pictures I have seen so far. I hope you will like it when you receive it, please do share with us by then   
I have gone with Tiffany blue pebbled instead... I’m not that adventurous yet.


----------



## Monaliceke

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?


I like the fuchsia! I ordered the same leather with the light fuchsia textile lining


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> Oh you are so brave in trying out colours. I was also hoping for a vivid & bright lime. But I am not convinced by the pictures I have seen so far. I hope you will like it when you receive it, please do share with us by then
> I have gone with Tiffany blue pebbled instead... I’m not that adventurous yet.


It was really the only choice because I have most of the other colors. And I am so obsessed with verona that I had to have one more bag in that leather. I will try to get an accurate color when it gets here. It is being shipped with another bag  on order from the Tuscania special. So it will be a while.


----------



## piosavsfan

Monaliceke said:


> I like the fuchsia! I ordered the same leather with the light fuchsia textile lining


I went with the light beige. I've been staring at this Tiffany tote wanting to buy it and just realized this was also why I was drawn to this color combo.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I went with the light beige. I've been staring at this Tiffany tote wanting to buy it and just realized this was also why I was drawn to this color combo.
> View attachment 5006393


Your bag will be gorgeous.


----------



## Monaliceke

piosavsfan said:


> I went with the light beige. I've been staring at this Tiffany tote wanting to buy it and just realized this was also why I was drawn to this color combo.


You made a great choice! Since you chose leather lining, it’s clever to go with elegance instead of pop colour


----------



## samfalstaff

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5006169
> View attachment 5006176


Suede interior lining! I didn't know that was possible!


----------



## Fancyfree

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5006169
> View attachment 5006176


Oh dear. Pretty suede linings ain't what my bank account welcomes.


----------



## piosavsfan

samfalstaff said:


> Suede interior lining! I didn't know that was possible!


The suede is also lamb FYI. 50 euros extra if he has the lining color you want in stock, 75 extra if he has to special order it for you (same goes for regular lamb lining, too).


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear. Pretty suede linings ain't what my bank account welcomes.


I am not a big fan of how Marco's textile lining feels so I really wanted to try a leather lining option.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Thank you! I ended up ordering a Selene midi from the black verona I had on hold. Purple lining and silver hardware. A classic MM style that I’ve heard
> so many times but haven’t tried yet. I think it would showcase verona wonderfully.
> 
> I think Hera midi will wait for now. Fortunately/unfortunately dark green Verona is now out of stock, otherwise I would’ve been really tempted.
> 
> Verona is my favourite too.
> 
> Surprised to hear that tuscania Calista is smaller than verona Calista. Good to know, I have bordeaux tuscania Calista midi on my wishlist but if it’s going to be smaller than my Verona Calista midi, then I’ll use the leather on another style.


Non, non, no, no - may I suggest you stick to your Calista dream plan for Bordeaux Tuscania....- Tuscania and _*any*_ Calista is "a match made in shoulder-bag heaven"


----------



## champ_04

piosavsfan said:


> I need help with lining selection. I'm drawn to the light beige lamb lining, which is surprising because I typically like fun colors, but the Tiffany Blue with light beige looks very classy. I also like the fuschia but it almost seems like too much. Thoughts?
> View attachment 5006169
> View attachment 5006176



Thank you for your lining information!
I choose Marine lining on Marco's offer.
Lime Verona and marine lining...I'm sure so beautiful combination.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

champ_04 said:


> I decide Lime Verona Aphrodite, but I am wondering about lining. Does Lambskin lining is heavy?
> Thank you.


No


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I didn’t know I could get lambskin lining in other colors! Oh my!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

i adore top zip Angelica in orange tuscania!!
And all my SLGs with black lambskin lining!


----------



## samfalstaff

piosavsfan said:


> The suede is also lamb FYI. 50 euros extra if he has the lining color you want in stock, 75 extra if he has to special order it for you (same goes for regular lamb lining, too).


Oh, okay. I like the idea of the lambskin lining, but I wanted colors other than beige and black. (Black is just useless as an interior lining IMO since you can't see anything!) It's nice to know there are now color options!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5006833
> View attachment 5006834
> View attachment 5006840
> View attachment 5006841
> 
> i adore top zip Angelica in orange tuscania!!
> And all my SLGs with black lambskin lining!


Love the added flair to your penny. The mix of wine verona and magenta metallic is really gorgeous. And your Angelica looks divine in orange.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> Love the added flair to your penny. The mix of wine verona and magenta metallic is really gorgeous. And your Angelica looks divine in orange.


Thank you! I'm thrilled!! The second half my order includes a card holder in purple velvet Verona and some belts and I forgot to show the bracelets for my daughters and I!


----------



## Cleda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5006833
> View attachment 5006834
> View attachment 5006840
> View attachment 5006841
> 
> i adore top zip Angelica in orange tuscania!!
> And all my SLGs with black lambskin lining!



Love the idea of a tassel and astra keychain! Did you say belts?? Marco is making belts now?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Thank you so much, I can’t wait! I know you have a Hera in pebbled too, which leather (verona or pebbled) do you prefer on this style more?
> 
> Did you end up ordering a Calista Midi during the most recent promo? (Haha you’re the biggest Calista fan here ) Which leather and colour?


So I wrote to Marco, explaining to him that _you_ had convinced me I needed a Calista Midi like yours . Amongst left-over bits of leather he managed to find enough to put together a Midi with 2 inch lengthened shoulder drop in Bluette


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! I'm thrilled!! The second half my order includes a card holder in purple velvet Verona and some belts and I forgot to show the bracelets for my daughters and I!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006889


I love this.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> I love this.



Me too! @SouthernPurseGal How does the clasp work? Do your girls love their bracelets?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

They do! We all do!!!!






My zip top Angelica fits my laptop and all my stuff!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> They do! We all do!!!!
> View attachment 5007407
> View attachment 5007408
> View attachment 5007409
> View attachment 5007410
> 
> 
> My zip top Angelica fits my laptop and all my stuff!


I can see you smiling!!! Lovely.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> So I wrote to Marco, explaining to him that _you_ had convinced me I needed a Calista Midi like yours . Amongst left-over bits of leather he managed to find enough to put together a Midi with 2 inch lengthened shoulder drop in Bluette


Bluette verona?! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear what you think of the midi with 2" shoulder drop extension modification. Verona is such a wonderful (also severely underrated) leather, it's made for the calista style.

Out of curiosity, do you find that the regular size calista to be too large? Or are you okay with the size?

I need to sit on my hands and not order anymore bags until I can sell a few more because I'm having storage capacity problems (and bare money tree). Otherwise I would've jumped at that dark green verona.

Congrats on another verona goodie


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Bluette verona?! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear what you think of the midi with 2" shoulder drop extension modification. Verona is such a wonderful (also severely underrated) leather, it's made for the calista style.


It is and recently a very dear friend of mine confessed that she does not like verona.  I can only attribute it to something that has gone wrong in her brain. There is no other explanation. I was going to unfriend her, but except for this ridiculous notion she is perfect in every way.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> It is and recently a very dear friend of mine confessed that she does not like verona.  I can only attribute it to something that has gone wrong in her brain. There is no other explanation. I was going to unfriend her, but except for this ridiculous notion she is perfect in every way.


WHAT WHAT! I'm actually offended lol! Verona is the dream leather, the ultimate queen of MM's leathers! Granted I haven't tried vacchetta.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Bluette verona?! I'm so excited for you and can't wait to hear what you think of the midi with 2" shoulder drop extension modification. Verona is such a wonderful (also severely underrated) leather, it's made for the calista style.
> 
> Out of curiosity, do you find that the regular size calista to be too large? Or are you okay with the size?
> 
> I need to sit on my hands and not order anymore bags until I can sell a few more because I'm having storage capacity problems (and bare money tree). Otherwise I would've jumped at that dark green verona.
> 
> Congrats on another verona goodie


Been out and about with my brown Calista today. Yes, it is large. Had room for all my food shopping! But there is something about the design, the smooshy leather and it's low weight that does not make it feel big. And I actually don't think it _looks _too big, merely really cool. It looks best when carrying something with a bit of weight,- helps the drape.

In 9 1/2 weeks' time, I can compare Midi and full sized


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> WHAT WHAT! I'm actually offended lol! Verona is the dream leather, the ultimate queen of MM's leathers! Granted I haven't tried vacchetta.


It was a terrible shock, but what can you say.  I love vacchetta too, but it is heavy. I have a  Juliet midi and a Zhoe in vacchetta, but I would  not want a bigger bag. It is Marco's heaviest leather.  But it ages so beautifully!


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> They do! We all do!!!!
> View attachment 5007407
> View attachment 5007408
> View attachment 5007409
> View attachment 5007410
> 
> 
> My zip top Angelica fits my laptop and all my stuff!


That is one* gorgeous* bag


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Been out and about with my brown Calista today. Yes, it is large. Had room for all my food shopping! But there is something about the design, the smooshy leather and it's low weight that does not make it feel big. And I actually don't think it _looks _too big, merely really cool. It looks best when carrying something with a bit of weight,- helps the drape.
> 
> In 9 1/2 weeks' time, I can compare Midi and full sized


The Calista is one of the few styles that I have never tried. To be honest I was not a fan of the full sized one, just something about the way it looked did not appeal to me. But when he came out with the midi size, I liked it better. When I saw a gorgeous midi blue Fiore bag on the BST site, I decided to try it.  It seems to be a favorite of a lot of you, so I think I am going to be surprised.  I love the way it folds and hangs so close to the body, like the BV Veneta which is a style I never bought because the opening is small. Anyway my Calista is on its way here and I am excited to get it.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> The Calista is one of the few styles that I have never tried. To be honest I was not a fan of the full sized one, just something about the way it looked did not appeal to me. But when he came out with the midi size, I liked it better. When I saw a gorgeous midi blue Fiore bag on the BST site, I decided to try it.  It seems to be a favorite of a lot of you, so I think I am going to be surprised.  I love the way it folds and hangs so close to the body, like the BV Veneta which is a style I never bought because the opening is small. Anyway my Calista is on its way here and I am excited to get it.


I’m having a little (JUST A LITTLE) bit of seller’s remorse  hope you like one of my favourite styles!


----------



## southernbelle43

I gave my bordeaux vacchetta Juliet midi a bath in Cadillac conditioner and she looked so lovely I had to take her photo.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I gave my bordeaux vacchetta Juliet midi a bath in Cadillac conditioner and she looked so lovely I had to take her photo.
> View attachment 5007837


Gorgeous! That Vachetta!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Gorgeous! That Vachetta!


Thank you. I almost sold this but I am so glad I did not. When it was new, the zipper was way too hard to pull over the stiff vacchetta leather  and I pulled one slide off. I was able to reattach it. But it has softened now and is fine. Vacchetta is an exquisite leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I’m having a little (JUST A LITTLE) bit of seller’s remorse  hope you like one of my favourite styles!


Well I am glad you decided to part with it.  I promise to give it a good home.


----------



## carterazo

@Fancyfree I was looking at your luscious Calistas on the reference thread and drooling!     By the way, the one in anchor grey sheen looks a lot like my BE Hug Me in dark grey glossy.  Does yours have brown undertones? Mine can vary from a greyish brown to a steel grey depending on the light.  A fabulous neutral.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

orange tuscania bliss


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5009282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange tuscania bliss


That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5009282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orange tuscania bliss



Perfect, delicious orange!


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> @Fancyfree I was looking at your luscious Calistas on the reference thread and drooling!     By the way, the one in anchor grey sheen looks a lot like my BE Hug Me in dark grey glossy.  Does yours have brown undertones? Mine can vary from a greyish brown to a steel grey depending on the light.  A fabulous neutral.


I've studied her in various types of lighting now, but can't see any brown undertones... 
In my eyes it is an unusually "pure" grey


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Perfect, delicious orange!


 I ordered the orange tuscania midi Selene. These pictures are getting me so excited for my order.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I ordered the orange tuscania midi Selene. These pictures are getting me so excited for my order.


I ordered the same thing except with different straps.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I've studied her in various types of lighting now, but can't see any brown undertones...
> In my eyes it is an unusually "pure" grey



Thanks for the info.


----------



## carterazo

Ladies, do any of you own this beautiful Penelope?  I would like a close up picture of how the tassel is attached, pretty please.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ugh my white box got sent to my old address and returned to sender.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ugh my white box got sent to my old address and returned to sender.


Oh no!  I am sorry.


----------



## Cleda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ugh my white box got sent to my old address and returned to sender.



Oh dear, how disappointing... Hope it will be re-sent to you before long.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am so in love with my Hera Midis in Verona. They are quite simply the most perfect, beautiful bags I have ever seen, touched, held, let alone owned .





I have a feeling my bag quest, my bag shopping days, may be over...

Goodness knows I have plenty (and more on the way ), but that has never stopped me before.

I collect bag photos in PowerPoint files, arranging them in various idea lists and wish lists. Yesterday and today I have removed picture after picture from my wish lists. Not only MM bags, but Delvaux, KAAI, Opelle etc... Because none of them match or compete with the perfection of Hera Midi in Verona 

If any of you have any Verona leather on hold, I recommend you consider Hera or Hera Midi. The design is so perfect for this thick, soft and elegant leather. And the leather is perfect for Hera's pleats at the top and folds on the lower corners.

And let's patiently hope for a return of Verona to the tanneries.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I am so in love with my Hera Midis in Verona. They are quite simply the most perfect, beautiful bags I have ever seen, touched, held, let alone owned .
> 
> View attachment 5010947
> View attachment 5010953
> 
> 
> I have a feeling my bag quest, my bag shopping days, may be over...
> 
> Goodness knows I have plenty (and more on the way ), but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> I collect bag photos in PowerPoint files, arranging them in various idea lists and wish lists. Yesterday and today I have removed picture after picture from my wish lists. Not only MM bags, but Delvaux, KAAI, Opelle etc... Because none of them match or compete with the perfection of Hera Midi in Verona
> 
> If any of you have any Verona leather on hold, I recommend you consider Hera or Hera Midi. The design is so perfect for this thick, soft and elegant leather. And the leather is perfect for Hera's pleats at the top and folds on the lower corners.
> 
> And let's patiently hope for a return of Verona to the tanneries.


Those are beautiful!


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I am so in love with my Hera Midis in Verona. They are quite simply the most perfect, beautiful bags I have ever seen, touched, held, let alone owned .
> 
> View attachment 5010947
> View attachment 5010953
> 
> 
> I have a feeling my bag quest, my bag shopping days, may be over...
> 
> Goodness knows I have plenty (and more on the way ), but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> I collect bag photos in PowerPoint files, arranging them in various idea lists and wish lists. Yesterday and today I have removed picture after picture from my wish lists. Not only MM bags, but Delvaux, KAAI, Opelle etc... Because none of them match or compete with the perfection of Hera Midi in Verona
> 
> If any of you have any Verona leather on hold, I recommend you consider Hera or Hera Midi. The design is so perfect for this thick, soft and elegant leather. And the leather is perfect for Hera's pleats at the top and folds on the lower corners.
> 
> And let's patiently hope for a return of Verona to the tanneries.


Gorgeous! Did Hera always come work a strap like that or did you make it with a Theia strap? Either way, fantastic!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Gorgeous! Did Hera always come work a strap like that or did you make it with a Theia strap? Either way, fantastic!


I ordered the bags with Theia straps instead of Hera straps .


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I’m having a little (JUST A LITTLE) bit of seller’s remorse  hope you like one of my favourite styles!


It arrived safely.  I can see why everyone says the Calista is so easy to carry, lightweight and so flat.  I can hardly feel it on my shoulder.  Even when I put everything I carry in it, it is still flat, lol. I am going to enjoy this bag, it is unlike any other styles that I have.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> It arrived safely.  I can see why everyone says the Calista is so easy to carry, lightweight and so flat.  I can hardly feel it on my shoulder.  Even when I put everything I carry in it, it is still flat, lol. I am going to enjoy this bag, it is unlike any other styles that I have.


I recently received my Calista midi. I always loved the style but it was too big for me. Once MM made a midi version I bought one. It is so easy to carry I am really loving it. The leather is deep red Fiore and I love red handbags. It is such a gorgeous fun bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I recently received my Calista midi. I always loved the style but it was too big for me. Once MM made a midi version I bought one. It is so easy to carry I am really loving it. The leather is deep red Fiore and I love red handbags. It is such a gorgeous fun bag.


This one is blue Fiore, the first bag in that leather for me. It is a good, simple everyday bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I am so in love with my Hera Midis in Verona. They are quite simply the most perfect, beautiful bags I have ever seen, touched, held, let alone owned .
> 
> View attachment 5010947
> View attachment 5010953
> 
> 
> I have a feeling my bag quest, my bag shopping days, may be over...
> 
> Goodness knows I have plenty (and more on the way ), but that has never stopped me before.
> 
> I collect bag photos in PowerPoint files, arranging them in various idea lists and wish lists. Yesterday and today I have removed picture after picture from my wish lists. Not only MM bags, but Delvaux, KAAI, Opelle etc... Because none of them match or compete with the perfection of Hera Midi in Verona
> 
> If any of you have any Verona leather on hold, I recommend you consider Hera or Hera Midi. The design is so perfect for this thick, soft and elegant leather. And the leather is perfect for Hera's pleats at the top and folds on the lower corners.
> 
> And let's patiently hope for a return of Verona to the tanneries.


They look beautiful. I have yet to buy a Hera but it has on my wish list for a while. I love hearing the ways that leathers match bag styles. I thin the Here a is a very graceful Hobo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco knows what he is doing. When I got my Calista midi today I thought the handle was too rigid and wide for comfortable hand carry. But after using it all day and looking at it more closely,  I realize if he had made the handle softer, the bag would not hold its shape at all. It would be just a saggy piece of leather. Plus it is so comfortable on the shoulder I will rarely be hand carrying it.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> This one is blue Fiore, the first bag in that leather for me. It is a good, simple everyday bag.


How do you like the Fiore leather? Is it comparable to the leather of your red Longchamp?


----------



## Summer_J

djfmn said:


> I recently received my Calista midi. I always loved the style but it was too big for me. Once MM made a midi version I bought one. It is so easy to carry I am really loving it. The leather is deep red Fiore and I love red handbags. It is such a gorgeous fun bag.


Would love to see a picture of it and mod shots if possible! Thanks!


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Those are beautiful!


More photos on the reference thread


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> More photos on the reference thread


Your Garnet Calista is so gorgeous! Now I want one!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like the Fiore leather? Is it comparable to the leather of your red Longchamp?


It feels exactly the same and looks similar.  Fiore is OK but not a favorite.  Verona and vacchetta have spoiled me, lol.


----------



## emmaAr

carterazo said:


> Ladies, do any of you own this beautiful Penelope?  I would like a close up picture of how the tassel is attached, pretty please.
> View attachment 5010418


@carterazo I no longer have the bag but found these photos - looks like a d ring attachment just inside the bag. Hope this helps!


----------



## southernbelle43

FUN QUIZ

When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious. 

How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It feels exactly the same and looks similar.  Fiore is OK but not a favorite.  Verona and vacchetta have spoiled me, lol.
> View attachment 5012300


Thank you, dear! This is exactly what I had expected/hoped for. Verona and Vacchetta are definitely nicer, but my back says no. 


southernbelle43 said:


> FUN QUIZ
> 
> When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious.
> 
> How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.


I still have my first MM. Midi Zip Selene in plum pebbled leather. I am a hoarder and cannot part with my stuff.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> FUN QUIZ
> 
> When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious.
> 
> How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.


My first direct order from MM was the gentian blue fiore Calista midi  I have since ordered 2 more Calista midis with modifications to suit my needs better (2” shoulder drop extension)

My first ever MM bag was a black nappa Sabrina midi purchased from the BST which I still have.


----------



## HermesHope

I don’t have as many bags as a lot of you, so my MM collection is quite small. My first was a midi Selene in Dark blue Africa with a marine lining and I still love it. In fact it is my main bag! It is still in fantastic condition (bought in 2016) and I have just ordered another Selene.


----------



## samfalstaff

Wearing my teal sorrento Hera today


----------



## Claudia Herzog

carterazo said:


> Ladies, do any of you own this beautiful Penelope?  I would like a close up picture of how the tassel is attached, pretty please.
> View attachment 5010418



I'm the proud second owner of this bag through the BST.  I'm less proud of my one-handed photography skills, but I hope these shots help you to see that the strap is secured inside the bag between the two zipped compartments, and the tassel is attached to the strap hardware.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> FUN QUIZ
> 
> When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious.
> 
> How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.



I definitely still have my original Massaccesi, a Bronze Africa Midi Selene.  It is way too sentimental to ever sell.  Here's the story:

I grew up with adequate food, shelter, and clothing, and for that I am grateful.  But it felt like there wasn't much more than that.  I carried that mindset of deprivation into my adult life, until one day it hit me that thanks to a good job I'd worked incredibly hard for, some of the handbags I assumed would never be within my reach could actually be, as long as I budgeted carefully (and later, if I chose to purchase secondhand).  I came to TPF to educate myself on this subject I had never paid attention to.  I was struck by someone's comment, I think it was in the Hoi Polloi thread, that the Massaccesi brand represented the perfect intersection of superb workmanship, quality materials, unprecedented customizability, and yet affordable price (at least relative to many other luxury brands).  I checked out Marco's line and appreciated his aesthetic, especially his understated approach to branding.

Around that time, I had to spend two months in a hospital nine hours away from home.  I had a lot of time on my hands in between medical procedures, but didn't feel well enough to do much more than scroll through the internet.  I know this is weird, but I spent a big chunk of that time reading every single post in the Massaccesi thread.  I came not only to understand the nuances of the different styles and leathers, but also something of the personalities of the original group of posters.  Reading about Massaccesi was a lifeline distracting me from the stressful medical situation I was going through.  I even started pontificating about what I was learning about the gender, class, and identity implications of handbags to my husband who, bless him, listened patiently because he has always tried to cultivate an interest in whatever I'm interested in.

Time passed, and Marco ran his first sample sale.  I gleefully sent an email off to purchase the Bronze Africa Midi Selene he'd posted.  But by the time my email was submitted, the bag was already gone.  I wept bitterly.  I know it is ridiculous and uber-privileged to cry over such a frivolous thing.  But at the time, I believed that sale was my only chance for a Massaccesi coming financially within my reach.  My husband surprised me by recommending that I order my own version of the bag I had lost out on, and to afford it, he offered to pay for a fifty-percent share of ownership.  And indeed, when my very first Massaccesi arrived from Italy and I was taking pictures to post in this thread, he had great fun posing with the bag on his shoulder and reminding me he owned it half the time.

That bag is never leaving my possession.


----------



## afroken

Claudia Herzog said:


> I definitely still have my original Massaccesi, a Bronze Africa Midi Selene.  It is way too sentimental to ever sell.  Here's the story:
> 
> I grew up with adequate food, shelter, and clothing, and for that I am grateful.  But it felt like there wasn't much more than that.  I carried that mindset of deprivation into my adult life, until one day it hit me that thanks to a good job I'd worked incredibly hard for, some of the handbags I assumed would never be within my reach could actually be, as long as I budgeted carefully (and later, if I chose to purchase secondhand).  I came to TPF to educate myself on this subject I had never paid attention to.  I was struck by someone's comment, I think it was in the Hoi Polloi thread, that the Massaccesi brand represented the perfect intersection of superb workmanship, quality materials, unprecedented customizability, and yet affordable price (at least relative to many other luxury brands).  I checked out Marco's line and appreciated his aesthetic, especially his understated approach to branding.
> 
> Around that time, I had to spend two months in a hospital nine hours away from home.  I had a lot of time on my hands in between medical procedures, but didn't feel well enough to do much more than scroll through the internet.  I know this is weird, but I spent a big chunk of that time reading every single post in the Massaccesi thread.  I came not only to understand the nuances of the different styles and leathers, but also something of the personalities of the original group of posters.  Reading about Massaccesi was a lifeline distracting me from the stressful medical situation I was going through.  I even started pontificating about what I was learning about the gender, class, and identity implications of handbags to my husband who, bless him, listened patiently because he has always tried to cultivate an interest in whatever I'm interested in.
> 
> Time passed, and Marco ran his first sample sale.  I gleefully sent an email off to purchase the Bronze Africa Midi Selene he'd posted.  But by the time my email was submitted, the bag was already gone.  I wept bitterly.  I know it is ridiculous and uber-privileged to cry over such a frivolous thing.  But at the time, I believed that sale was my only chance of a Massaccesi coming financially within my reach.  My husband surprised me by recommending that I order my own version of the bag I had lost out on, and to afford it, he offered to pay for a fifty-percent share of ownership.  And indeed, when my very first Massaccesi arrived and I was taking pictures to post in this thread, he had great fun posing with the bag on his shoulder and reminding me he owned it half the time.
> 
> That bag is never leaving my possession.


Thank you for sharing this story, I greatly enjoyed reading it and as silly as this sounds, I felt the highs and lows along with you while reading. I was happy along with you during your discovery of MM, you researching the nuances, and getting to know the members here. I could also imagine how disappointed you felt when it seemed as if your dream bag was gone and never to be yours. I also saw how ecstatic you must have been when your husband surprised you with your very own MM. One of my favourite things about tpf is learning about the little pieces of each member's lives, thank you for sharing the story of your Bronze Africa Selene Midi, it sounds like a beautiful bag.

I hope you've recovered from your health problem. All the best to you, your wonderful husband, and your family


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

What a sweet story!! And what a great husband


----------



## smile10281

Claudia Herzog said:


> I definitely still have my original Massaccesi, a Bronze Africa Midi Selene.  It is way too sentimental to ever sell.  Here's the story:
> 
> I grew up with adequate food, shelter, and clothing, and for that I am grateful.  But it felt like there wasn't much more than that.  I carried that mindset of deprivation into my adult life, until one day it hit me that thanks to a good job I'd worked incredibly hard for, some of the handbags I assumed would never be within my reach could actually be, as long as I budgeted carefully (and later, if I chose to purchase secondhand).  I came to TPF to educate myself on this subject I had never paid attention to.  I was struck by someone's comment, I think it was in the Hoi Polloi thread, that the Massaccesi brand represented the perfect intersection of superb workmanship, quality materials, unprecedented customizability, and yet affordable price (at least relative to many other luxury brands).  I checked out Marco's line and appreciated his aesthetic, especially his understated approach to branding.
> 
> Around that time, I had to spend two months in a hospital nine hours away from home.  I had a lot of time on my hands in between medical procedures, but didn't feel well enough to do much more than scroll through the internet.  I know this is weird, but I spent a big chunk of that time reading every single post in the Massaccesi thread.  I came not only to understand the nuances of the different styles and leathers, but also something of the personalities of the original group of posters.  Reading about Massaccesi was a lifeline distracting me from the stressful medical situation I was going through.  I even started pontificating about what I was learning about the gender, class, and identity implications of handbags to my husband who, bless him, listened patiently because he has always tried to cultivate an interest in whatever I'm interested in.
> 
> Time passed, and Marco ran his first sample sale.  I gleefully sent an email off to purchase the Bronze Africa Midi Selene he'd posted.  But by the time my email was submitted, the bag was already gone.  I wept bitterly.  I know it is ridiculous and uber-privileged to cry over such a frivolous thing.  But at the time, I believed that sale was my only chance for a Massaccesi coming financially within my reach.  My husband surprised me by recommending that I order my own version of the bag I had lost out on, and to afford it, he offered to pay for a fifty-percent share of ownership.  And indeed, when my very first Massaccesi arrived from Italy and I was taking pictures to post in this thread, he had great fun posing with the bag on his shoulder and reminding me he owned it half the time.
> 
> That bag is never leaving my possession.


What a moving story! Thank you for sharing this with us. I’m really glad for you, that you were able to acquire this bag. Your husband sounds amazing and wonderfully supportive. (I admit, my interest in bags is more of an addiction; my husband tolerates this, at best! ).

I, too, hope that you are fully recovered from your medical situation.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I definitely still have my original Massaccesi, a Bronze Africa Midi Selene.  It is way too sentimental to ever sell.  Here's the story:
> 
> I grew up with adequate food, shelter, and clothing, and for that I am grateful.  But it felt like there wasn't much more than that.  I carried that mindset of deprivation into my adult life, until one day it hit me that thanks to a good job I'd worked incredibly hard for, some of the handbags I assumed would never be within my reach could actually be, as long as I budgeted carefully (and later, if I chose to purchase secondhand).  I came to TPF to educate myself on this subject I had never paid attention to.  I was struck by someone's comment, I think it was in the Hoi Polloi thread, that the Massaccesi brand represented the perfect intersection of superb workmanship, quality materials, unprecedented customizability, and yet affordable price (at least relative to many other luxury brands).  I checked out Marco's line and appreciated his aesthetic, especially his understated approach to branding.
> 
> Around that time, I had to spend two months in a hospital nine hours away from home.  I had a lot of time on my hands in between medical procedures, but didn't feel well enough to do much more than scroll through the internet.  I know this is weird, but I spent a big chunk of that time reading every single post in the Massaccesi thread.  I came not only to understand the nuances of the different styles and leathers, but also something of the personalities of the original group of posters.  Reading about Massaccesi was a lifeline distracting me from the stressful medical situation I was going through.  I even started pontificating about what I was learning about the gender, class, and identity implications of handbags to my husband who, bless him, listened patiently because he has always tried to cultivate an interest in whatever I'm interested in.
> 
> Time passed, and Marco ran his first sample sale.  I gleefully sent an email off to purchase the Bronze Africa Midi Selene he'd posted.  But by the time my email was submitted, the bag was already gone.  I wept bitterly.  I know it is ridiculous and uber-privileged to cry over such a frivolous thing.  But at the time, I believed that sale was my only chance for a Massaccesi coming financially within my reach.  My husband surprised me by recommending that I order my own version of the bag I had lost out on, and to afford it, he offered to pay for a fifty-percent share of ownership.  And indeed, when my very first Massaccesi arrived from Italy and I was taking pictures to post in this thread, he had great fun posing with the bag on his shoulder and reminding me he owned it half the time.
> 
> That bag is never leaving my possession.


That is such a wonderful story. Thank you so much for sharing and certainly it should remain with you always.  Hugs


----------



## TotinScience

My OG MM is a Sabrina in colorblock black and chocolate nappa! I believe it was the first color blocked Sabrina and one of the first ordered in this style since I jumped on it quickly. I still have and adore that bag, despite @southernbelle43 many many many attempts to lure it away fro me  (although she would treat it right, I know that for certain!)


----------



## southernbelle43

Lol my Calista in Fiore has no bottom at all but stands up better than some of my bags that are structured and have bottoms. 




TotinScience said:


> My OG MM is a Sabrina in colorblock black and chocolate nappa! I believe it was the first color blocked Sabrina and one of the first ordered in this style since I jumped on it quickly. I still have and adore that bag, despite @southernbelle43 many many many attempts to lure it away fro me  (although she would treat it right, I know that for certain!)


You will give in one of these days.


----------



## afroken

@TotinScience out of curiosity, which bag did you order during the tuscania promo? I remember you mentioned that you have a dream bag that you wanted to order in tuscania but not sure if you ever mentioned which style it is


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> @TotinScience out of curiosity, which bag did you order during the tuscania promo? I remember you mentioned that you have a dream bag that you wanted to order in tuscania but not sure if you ever mentioned which style it is


I totally forgot to share! It is a Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with lots of modifications, orange lining, and dark gunmetal HW. I wanted one of those for a long time and am SO EXCITED to get it .


----------



## Kimbashop

My original MM was a Juliet midi in Bordeaux Verona. She is on her way to a new owner as I write this. It was really really hard to let this go for sentimental reasons, but I found that the style wasn’t working for me the way I thought it would and so remained in my closet for quite a while. This past year I bought 6 bags from Marco, so I figured it was time to let Juliet go and let someone else appreciate her. I’m trying to sel many bags this year to cut back on what I own ( and make way for new ones, of course).


----------



## Cleda

My first MM order which I received in Nov 2019 contained a Soulmate Midi in Merinos, a Zhoe in Pompei, and a Little Penelope in limited leather Crystal Goat. I have since sold the Zhoe as I realised that I prefer open top/ magnet closure/ zipped top rather than a flap, I also like softer leathers instead of the structured Pompei. The other 2 are still with me and used very regularly! I don't think I will ever part with Soulmate Midi because it is so comfortable to carry, and I love the colour of Port Merinos.


----------



## southernbelle43

How fun to hear all of your stories. Keep them coming.


----------



## carterazo

emmaAr said:


> @carterazo I no longer have the bag but found these photos - looks like a d ring attachment just inside the bag. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5012324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012326





Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm the proud second owner of this bag through the BST.  I'm less proud of my one-handed photography skills, but I hope these shots help you to see that the strap is secured inside the bag between the two zipped compartments, and the tassel is attached to the strap hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5013126
> View attachment 5013127



Thank you both so much! These pictures are very helpful.


----------



## carterazo

I still have my first MM and love it just as much as when I first got it. Zhoe in flat calf cobalt blue.   I got her way back in 2015, I think - could have been earlier. This beauty still looks practically new. I love this leather and wished I had gotten other bags in this before Marco discontinued it.


----------



## Vlad

Cleda said:


> Hey everyone, I somehow stumbled upon this site while googling for photos of MM bags in the diamond leathers. It seems to be a mirror of purseforum, and is active up until my latest post! The odd thing is, I tried logging in, and I failed to login at first with a wrong password. When I tried my Purseforum password, it works. That means whoever created this mirror site has our login details!
> 
> What's up with this site???
> 
> Edit: @Vlad @Megs for your attention!
> View attachment 5002702



This site is a chinese knockoff of our forums, it basically mirrors TPF. If you tried to log in there with your real TPF credentials, I recommend highly that you change your password here. Otherwise your account may be compromised.


----------



## Kimbashop

carterazo said:


> I still have my first MM and love it just as much as when I first got it. Zhoe in flat calf cobalt blue.   I got her way back in 2015, I think - could have been earlier. This beauty still looks practically new. I love this leather and wished I had gotten other bags in this before Marco discontinued it.
> View attachment 5015912
> View attachment 5015913


That is one beautiful bag. I wish marco would carry flat calf again.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Yesterday made a month of waiting for my first MM bag to be made... it was ordered around the time of the tuscania promo (a little before that). Have any of you recieved your bags from that promo yet? Just to get an idea on how long it will take!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Yesterday made a month of waiting for my first MM bag to be made... it was ordered around the time of the tuscania promo (a little before that). Have any of you recieved your bags from that promo yet? Just to get an idea on how long it will take!


I have not heard anything about mine, but to be fair, I went back and ordered a small accessory to go with it so that will delay it a little.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I still have my first MM and love it just as much as when I first got it. Zhoe in flat calf cobalt blue.   I got her way back in 2015, I think - could have been earlier. This beauty still looks practically new. I love this leather and wished I had gotten other bags in this before Marco discontinued it.
> View attachment 5015912
> View attachment 5015913


Oh my gosh. Have you used that bag at all!! It looks brand new. What a gorgeous color and leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

Was /is Flat Calf very different from Pompei  ?
Can anyone describe the difference, please?


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I totally forgot to share! It is a Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with lots of modifications, orange lining, and dark gunmetal HW. I wanted one of those for a long time and am SO EXCITED to get it .


Am looking _so_ forward to seeing photos of your bag and learning what modifications you chose


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Yesterday made a month of waiting for my first MM bag to be made... it was ordered around the time of the tuscania promo (a little before that). Have any of you recieved your bags from that promo yet? Just to get an idea on how long it will take!


In my experience it generally takes 6-7 weeks from order to shipping.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

carterazo said:


> I still have my first MM and love it just as much as when I first got it. Zhoe in flat calf cobalt blue.   I got her way back in 2015, I think - could have been earlier. This beauty still looks practically new. I love this leather and wished I had gotten other bags in this before Marco discontinued it.
> View attachment 5015912
> View attachment 5015913



I can put a lipstick (kind of halfway between red and pink) flat calf Mini Zhoe on the BST for you if you're interested.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. Have you used that bag at all!! It looks brand new. What a gorgeous color and leather.



Thank you! Yes, I have.  It has even gone on trips with me. It is the most gorgeous blue.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Was /is Flat Calf very different from Pompei  ?
> Can anyone describe the difference, please?



Yes it is different. Pompei feels more plasticky is that makes sense.  Both leathers a very hard to scratch.


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> I can put a lipstick (kind of halfway between red and pink) flat calf Mini Zhoe on the BST for you if you're interested.



Oh I wish I could, but I killed off the last root of my money tree with the recent promo.  I bet that mini Zhoe is lovely!


----------



## tenKrat

Flor Zhoe paired with this dress in a print called “World Wide Web” because I love to mix prints.


----------



## LuvNLux

Loving my beautiful Pink Stardust Penney with silver hardware, modified with the option to be carried shoulder or crossbody with a strap and extra side d-ring.  It is very soft to the touch & so lightweight.  I wasn’t sure this leather would work for me in a larger bag, so I ordered something smaller.  I made the right choice, altho I love it, IMO it is a touch sparkly for daytime use.  I may change my mind about that!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Flor Zhoe paired with this dress in a print called “World Wide Web” because I love to mix prints.
> View attachment 5017668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017670


And you do it perfectly. So cute as always!!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Loving my beautiful Pink Stardust Penney with silver hardware, modified with the option to be carried shoulder or crossbody with a strap and extra side d-ring.  It is very soft to the touch & so lightweight.  I wasn’t sure this leather would work for me in a larger bag, so I ordered something smaller.  I made the right choice, altho I love it, IMO it is a touch sparkly for daytime use.  I may change my mind about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017928
> View attachment 5017929


I agree it is quite dressy and may not work with my jeans and sweatshirt. And this is from a person who will carry anything with any outfit, lol.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

LuvNLux said:


> Loving my beautiful Pink Stardust Penney with silver hardware, modified with the option to be carried shoulder or crossbody with a strap and extra side d-ring.  It is very soft to the touch & so lightweight.  I wasn’t sure this leather would work for me in a larger bag, so I ordered something smaller.  I made the right choice, altho I love it, IMO it is a touch sparkly for daytime use.  I may change my mind about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017928
> View attachment 5017929



Everybody's got their own personal aesthetic and comfort zone, so you do you.  But for myself, I decided I'm not waiting for the dressy, evening occasions that are so rare in my life to rock the bling bags if they bring me joy.  As a friend once said of me, "It takes a certain kind of person to wear rhinestones on the special occasion of 'It's Tuesday.'"


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Flor Zhoe paired with this dress in a print called “World Wide Web” because I love to mix prints.
> View attachment 5017668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017670



 your mod shots and fashion sense as usual! So much awesome in your outfit, I don't know what's the best part. Your shoes, your belt, your rings, your dress (LOVE the print!), Fuchsia leggings (how did you even think of it?), and of course MM bag topping it off.




LuvNLux said:


> Loving my beautiful Pink Stardust Penney with silver hardware, modified with the option to be carried shoulder or crossbody with a strap and extra side d-ring.  It is very soft to the touch & so lightweight.  I wasn’t sure this leather would work for me in a larger bag, so I ordered something smaller.  I made the right choice, altho I love it, IMO it is a touch sparkly for daytime use.  I may change my mind about that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017928
> View attachment 5017929



The pink is so lovely! I did wear my Stardust bag in the daytime, though it is in the darker green and brown shade. Still totally sparkly in the sun but I didn't care!


----------



## Summer_J

The pink is so lovely! I did wear my Stardust bag in the daytime, though it is in the darker green and brown shade. Still totally sparkly in the sun but I didn't care!
[/QUOTE]
Me too. I think it addd a touch of glamour to casuals like jeans!


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Flor Zhoe paired with this dress in a print called “World Wide Web” because I love to mix prints.
> View attachment 5017668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5017670


You are always so stylish!
I only wear boring black tights. I need pink ones!


----------



## LuvNLux

@Claudia Herzog, @Cleda,  @Summer_J   You all have convinced me!    I will proudly sparkle my way in the daytime, I just need somewhere to go


----------



## Shannity

Hi Ladies, I‘m more in a read only mode here but as all your pics have repeatedly helped me to decide during ordering, I wanna share my latest purchase which I received today. I used the sheen promo for ordering a magenta PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining),EXTRA – MM tassel and
EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf. I totally love it . the close ups are pretty true to color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Shannity said:


> Hi Ladies, I‘m more in a read only mode here but as all your pics have repeatedly helped me to decide during ordering, I wanna share my latest purchase which I received today. I used the sheen promo for ordering a magenta PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining),EXTRA – MM tassel and
> EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf. I totally love it . the close ups are pretty true to color.


Cute!!  That leather is awesome.


----------



## LuvNLux

Shannity said:


> Hi Ladies, I‘m more in a read only mode here but as all your pics have repeatedly helped me to decide during ordering, I wanna share my latest purchase which I received today. I used the sheen promo for ordering a magenta PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining),EXTRA – MM tassel and
> EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf. I totally love it . the close ups are pretty true to color.


Wow!  That color!  That leather!  ❤️


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD - my OG. Not visible but present in this photo is a pound of piñon family sent me from NM


----------



## Kimbashop

Shannity said:


> Hi Ladies, I‘m more in a read only mode here but as all your pics have repeatedly helped me to decide during ordering, I wanna share my latest purchase which I received today. I used the sheen promo for ordering a magenta PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining),EXTRA – MM tassel and
> EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf. I totally love it . the close ups are pretty true to color.


Stunning color! I bet that leather is perfect for the messenger.


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Everybody's got their own personal aesthetic and comfort zone, so you do you.  But for myself, I decided I'm not waiting for the dressy, evening occasions that are so rare in my life to rock the bling bags if they bring me joy.  As a friend once said of me, "It takes a certain kind of person to wear rhinestones on the special occasion of 'It's Tuesday.'"


Right on. This is me exactly. I wear whatever I like when I like. If I like it that is all I care. Not saying I wear things that clash or are not tasteful - at least I hope that is the case. But if "It's Tuesday!!" I wear it. The Stardust pink I would definitely wear with jeans and everything else in between but that is just me. I wear metallic bags all the time. I think that pink stardust bag would look lovely with black jeans and grey jeans and even dark blue jeans. As you said everyone has their own personal aesthetic and comfort zone. I rock bling all the time and love how happy I feel when I do that. My moon stardust Clio because it is a dark dark blue is not as blingy looking as the lighter pink stardust and I find it to be very versatile which means I can wear it without any limitation. Although as I have said has that ever stopped me before - NEVER.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - my OG. Not visible but present in this photo is a pound of piñon family sent me from NM
> View attachment 5021459


 MY BAG!!!!


----------



## Summer_J

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - my OG. Not visible but present in this photo is a pound of piñon family sent me from NM
> View attachment 5021459


Lovely! I was just reading your blog again about this bag. Though I have gotton one in stardust, I can't help but keep going back to your nappa sabrina and the orange sabrina. Is it crazy to order same style in different leather? Cos the rest of the bag are much higher priced and so far, I like this style the best and I feel it is the most value-for-money.


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Lovely! I was just reading your blog again about this bag. Though I have gotton one in stardust, I can't help but keep going back to your nappa sabrina and the orange sabrina. Is it crazy to order same style in different leather? Cos the rest of the bag are much higher priced and so far, I like this style the best and I feel it is the most value-for-money.


I believe it makes perfect sence to order several bags in a style one really likes and that suits one's style.
I have 5 Calistas and adore and use them all. And because they are in such different leathers and colours, they are all so different


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> Lovely! I was just reading your blog again about this bag. Though I have gotton one in stardust, I can't help but keep going back to your nappa sabrina and the orange sabrina. Is it crazy to order same style in different leather? Cos the rest of the bag are much higher priced and so far, I like this style the best and I feel it is the most value-for-money.



I personally feel Sabrina or Sabrina Midi is a good choice if you were to get duplicates in any style. Firstly, I do agree it is great value, included in the price is the side pocket for easy access to mobile phone, two types of straps, and when colourblocked, more than 1 look in a bag. Secondly, it is rather flat. Doesn't take up too much bag storage space. I also feel Sabrina can give you quite a different look depending on the leather it is made in.


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> I personally feel Sabrina or Sabrina Midi is a good choice if you were to get duplicates in any style. Firstly, I do agree it is great value, included in the price is the side pocket for easy access to mobile phone, two types of straps, and when colourblocked, more than 1 look in a bag. Secondly, it is rather flat. Doesn't take up too much bag storage space. I also feel Sabrina can give you quite a different look depending on the leather it is made in.


Guess now I am just waiting for the new promotion..


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> I personally feel Sabrina or Sabrina Midi is a good choice if you were to get duplicates in any style. Firstly, I do agree it is great value, included in the price is the side pocket for easy access to mobile phone, two types of straps, and when colourblocked, more than 1 look in a bag. Secondly, it is rather flat. Doesn't take up too much bag storage space. I also feel Sabrina can give you quite a different look depending on the leather it is made in.


You hit the nail on the head. I think Sabrina is one of the most versatile styles in Marco’s collection! With my bag, I feel equally at ease slinging it over my shoulder and going to work on a day when I don’t need a laptop, and holding it as a super dramatic clutch for a date (remember those ?). I did have 2 Sabrinas at some point - a midi and a full size - and letting go of the midi is one of the rare bag selling decisions I regret, even though I know she’s being treated perfectly with her new owner!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> And you do it perfectly. So cute as always!!


Thank you ☺


Cleda said:


> your mod shots and fashion sense as usual! So much awesome in your outfit, I don't know what's the best part. Your shoes, your belt, your rings, your dress (LOVE the print!), Fuchsia leggings (how did you even think of it?), and of course MM bag topping it off.


Thank you. I love colored tights and especially printed tights (those are fun). 


Ludmilla said:


> You are always so stylish!
> I only wear boring black tights. I need pink ones!


Thanks! Yes, you need pink, the hot color this season.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I am so eagerly awaiting my next Astra but the package has been all of March just floating around....


----------



## carterazo

Shannity said:


> Hi Ladies, I‘m more in a read only mode here but as all your pics have repeatedly helped me to decide during ordering, I wanna share my latest purchase which I received today. I used the sheen promo for ordering a magenta PENELOPE MESSENGER in hot magenta Sheen calf (light gold hardware, tortilla lining),EXTRA – MM tassel and
> EXTRA - Additional strap in natural terracotta Sheen calf. I totally love it . the close ups are pretty true to color.



Love that color!   Welcome to the thread!  I hope you come by more often.


----------



## carterazo

Summer_J said:


> Lovely! I was just reading your blog again about this bag. Though I have gotton one in stardust, I can't help but keep going back to your nappa sabrina and the orange sabrina. Is it crazy to order same style in different leather? Cos the rest of the bag are much higher priced and so far, I like this style the best and I feel it is the most value-for-money.



Not at all crazy! You will notice that most of us have multiples of the bags we love. Go for it!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Not at all crazy! You will notice that most of us have multiples of the bags we love. Go for it!


So it is your fault that yesterday I  ordered a black version of a dusty rose bag I just bought recently and really like! Whoops I just noticed that you posted this today, so I cannot blame you, lol.


----------



## afroken

carterazo said:


> Not at all crazy! You will notice that most of us have multiples of the bags we love. Go for it!


Agreed, most of my bags are actually multiples of the same style. Rarely do I have only one bag for one style. If I like a particular style I tend to get different versions/colours of it.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> So it is your fault that yesterday I  ordered a black version of a dusty rose bag I just bought recently and really like! Whoops I just noticed that you posted this today, so I cannot blame you, lol.



 I'll take the blame.  Do you need to justify this to DH? You can always use my posts.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> I'll take the blame.  Do you need to justify this to DH? You can always use my posts.


Luckily DH could care less how many I buy. The guilt is purely self imposed. Maybe that's why DH does not worry, lol .


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Luckily DH could care less how many I buy. The guilt is purely self imposed. Maybe that's why DH does not worry, lol .



You're so lucky!  Now if your DH could talk to my DH....


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> You're so lucky!  Now if your DH could talk to my DH....


I know I am lucky!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

afroken said:


> Agreed, most of my bags are actually multiples of the same style. Rarely do I have only one bag for one style. If I like a particular style I tend to get different versions/colours of it.


I do this, too. When I find a style I really like, I tend to buy it in multiple colors.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My Astra went back to Italy!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My Astra went back to Italy!


Rats!  I am sorry.


----------



## TotinScience

I might be an outlier, but I almost never have the same bag in multiple colors. I tend to inevitably find a favorite and end up not wearing other colors/leathers as much . But there is nothing wrong at all with finding what works for you either way!


----------



## LuvNLux

Here is a photo of my Hot Magenta Sheen Penney, silver hardware, light pink lining
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I paid extra for the crossbody strap.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm definitely now becoming a (soft, 2-way) Astra & Angelica (with top zipper) girl. I plan to collect several more of each this year.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Here is a photo of my Hot Magenta Sheen Penney, silver hardware, light pink lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I paid extra for the crossbody strap.


What lovely leather.


----------



## Cleda

LuvNLux said:


> Here is a photo of my Hot Magenta Sheen Penney, silver hardware, light pink lining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024903
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  I paid extra for the crossbody strap.



I did the same! I opted out of the wristlet strap and paid for a short strap and a crossbody strap. I'm waiting for my Penny in Sea Green. Hot Magenta looks great, I had also considered this and Sacramento Green, but ultimately went with Sea Green.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ready for St Patrick’s Day


----------



## swallowtails

Been a lurker for some time here and the Muse is growing on me. I've been eyeing a few bags with a similar structured shape (the cartier guirlande comes to mind) but the Muse is more subtle and suitable for everyday. Now I just need to decide if I like it better in Nappa or Pompeii!


----------



## orchidmyst

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm definitely now becoming a (soft, 2-way) Astra & Angelica (with top zipper) girl. I plan to collect several more of each this year.


So glad to find another fan of the Angelica with top zipper as well, I have many in this style.
What leather do you have in mind?


----------



## orchidmyst

swallowtails said:


> Been a lurker for some time here and the Muse is growing on me. I've been eyeing a few bags with a similar structured shape (the cartier guirlande comes to mind) but the Muse is more subtle and suitable for everyday. Now I just need to decide if I like it better in Nappa or Pompeii!


Hi, welcome!
To help you decide, the Muse in Pompei would keep its shape while the Muse in Nappa would slouch and soften over time.


----------



## crunchlunch

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, welcome!
> To help you decide, the Muse in Pompei would keep its shape while the Muse in Nappa would slouch and soften over time.



Also new here and eyeing up different options (including the Little Muse)! Is there a running list somewhere of leathers that are more structured/will keep shape better vs. slouchier ones?


----------



## orchidmyst

crunchlunch said:


> Also new here and eyeing up different options (including the Little Muse)! Is there a running list somewhere of leathers that are more structured/will keep shape better vs. slouchier ones?


Hi, welcome!
I don't think there's such a list.
I think it would be best to ask Marco about the bag style you like and how structured or slouchy you would like it to be and ask him to recommend leathers for you. He would consider the way the bag is made to consider what is possible or not. 
For example, I really like the Angelica to keep its structure over time so Marco suggested that he could add extra backing to make the bag more stiff. For the Muse, I don't think extra backing could create the same effect because of the way the bag is made.
Another example is Pompei is quite stiff so it can't be used for some styles.


----------



## starkfan

crunchlunch said:


> Also new here and eyeing up different options (including the Little Muse)! Is there a running list somewhere of leathers that are more structured/will keep shape better vs. slouchier ones?


Welcome! There is some information on leather descriptions etc in the thread I've linked below, although it may not contain updates for all the newer leathers introduced since the thread was first started... (Some leathers may also have been discontinued, etc.) When in doubt, asking Marco is probably the best way to find out, although hopefully the thread below can still help in the meantime! Pompei is definitely one of the more structured leathers that should keep its shape, even without extra backing...





__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Fancyfree

crunchlunch said:


> Also new here and eyeing up different options (including the Little Muse)! Is there a running list somewhere of leathers that are more structured/will keep shape better vs. slouchier ones?


Apart from Pompei, all Marco's current leathers soften with use and time. Including Vacchetta. 

But Marco has a large selection of backings. 

When I ordered what I want to be structured bags (currently on order a Mini Zhoe and an Aurora Midi, both in Pebbled) I stated: "As structured /stiff a bag as possible!"


----------



## swallowtails

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, welcome!
> To help you decide, the Muse in Pompei would keep its shape while the Muse in Nappa would slouch and soften over time.



Will go with Pompei then as I like a structured bag. I think one of the ladies here has a light grey Muse that made me fall in love with this model.


----------



## crunchlunch

starkfan said:


> Welcome! There is some information on leather descriptions etc in the thread I've linked below, although it may not contain updates for all the newer leathers introduced since the thread was first started... (Some leathers may also have been discontinued, etc.) When in doubt, asking Marco is probably the best way to find out, although hopefully the thread below can still help in the meantime! Pompei is definitely one of the more structured leathers that should keep its shape, even without extra backing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Thank you! That’s definitely a really handy resource. And thanks to everyone else too for the additional input/experience. I’ll definitely talk to Marco about wanting the bag to maintain structure once I finally decide on a structured style.

Just ordered a Minerva Midi and Little Minerva in the meantime as my first two Massaccesi bags. With how indecisive I am, I probably won’t have an idea of what I’d want next until after they get here! (Currently in the process of overhauling a bunch of old and/or tattered handbags.)


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Ready for St Patrick’s Day
> View attachment 5025451


Wow!  Loving this gorgeous green bag!


----------



## djfmn

swallowtails said:


> Will go with Pompei then as I like a structured bag. I think one of the ladies here has a light grey Muse that made me fall in love with this model.


I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
> Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
> Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
> Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
> Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029381
> View attachment 5029382
> View attachment 5029383


Three darling little bags!!!


----------



## crunchlunch

djfmn said:


> I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
> Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
> Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
> Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
> Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029381
> View attachment 5029382
> View attachment 5029383



These are absolutely gorgeous! The combo of angles and curves on the lines of the Little Muse is a really stunning effect. I also especially love the acid color! 

Have you had any issues with color transfer or scratches by the way? I’ve been eyeing up some of the lighter colors like the Acid Nappa and Citrus Tuscania, but I’m not the best at being extra gentle with my bags.


----------



## djfmn

crunchlunch said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous! The combo of angles and curves on the lines of the Little Muse is a really stunning effect. I also especially love the acid color!
> 
> Have you had any issues with color transfer or scratches by the way? I’ve been eyeing up some of the lighter colors like the Acid Nappa and Citrus Tuscania, but I’m not the best at being extra gentle with my bags.


I have not had any color transfer or scratches. I do not baby my bags but I do look after them. I clean them and keep them in dust bags. Other than that I use them regularly and expect them to hold up and they do. They only thing I do not do is put my bags on the floor in restaurants or other dirty floors. I just have a thing about putting my bag down on germ ridden floors. Also under the seat on an airplane I normally bring a dust bag that I put my bag in. That is the only time I am really careful with my bag other than that I am not. I used a couple of my MM bags when I went on a trip to Italy, Croatia, Hungary, Czech Republic and France for 6 weeks. They had to hold up to constant daily use and they did.


----------



## crunchlunch

djfmn said:


> I have not had any color transfer or scratches. I do not baby my bags but I do look after them. I clean them and keep them in dust bags. Other than that I use them regularly and expect them to hold up and they do. They only thing I do not do is put my bags on the floor in restaurants or other dirty floors. It just have a thing about putting my bag down on germ ridden floors. Also under the seat on an airplane I normally bring a dust bag that I put my bag in. That is the only time I am really careful with my bag other than that I am not. I used a couple of my MM bags when I went on a trip to Italy, Croatia, Hungary, Czech Republic and France for 6 weeks. They had to hold up to constant daily use and they did.



Thank you, really glad to hear! That's about how I typically use my bags too, so definitely good to know.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
> Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
> Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
> Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
> Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029381
> View attachment 5029382
> View attachment 5029383


Thank you so very much for this post, @djfmn !  SO enlightening! 
I have actually never believed that a little Muse would be _truly_ successful in anything else than Pompei  
I am so happy, there are so many pretty blue Nappas I would love in a Little Muse .

Maybe an idea to double post in the Handbags Reference Pictures thread?


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
> Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
> Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
> Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
> Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029381
> View attachment 5029382
> View attachment 5029383


These are such lovely cuties! If I ever got a little muse I think I would choose Nappa. I love that leather and find that I'm preferring it to Pompei,


----------



## afroken

Also try Little Muse with pebbled! That’s on my MM wishlist. @carterazo ’s adorable orange pebbled Little Muse is my inspiration


----------



## afroken

BOTD: eden green nappa Clio for a walk at the nearby park. I haven’t worn her in 2 months and had forgotten how much I love this style. Clio is a bit underrated here and I hope more people can order this style as she holds an incredible amount for the size, and not look bulky at all. The wider straps (extra) are comfortable.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> BOTD: eden green nappa Clio for a walk at the nearby park. I haven’t worn her in 2 months and had forgotten how much I love this style. Clio is a bit underrated here and I hope more people can order this style as she holds an incredible amount for the size, and not look bulky at all. The wider straps (extra) are comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5030969


I LOVE this bag!


----------



## carterazo

swallowtails said:


> Been a lurker for some time here and the Muse is growing on me. I've been eyeing a few bags with a similar structured shape (the cartier guirlande comes to mind) but the Muse is more subtle and suitable for everyday. Now I just need to decide if I like it better in Nappa or Pompeii!





crunchlunch said:


> Also new here and eyeing up different options (including the Little Muse)! Is there a running list somewhere of leathers that are more structured/will keep shape better vs. slouchier ones?



Welcome to our MM thread ladies!  I highly recommend the Little Muse.  I would suggest you consider other leathers as well for this model.  I have had one in orange pebbled for several years and it is holding it's shape just fine. Let me see if I can upload a picture from a couple months ago.


----------



## carterazo

Here is my gorgeous Little Muse. She just makes me happy.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> BOTD: eden green nappa Clio for a walk at the nearby park. I haven’t worn her in 2 months and had forgotten how much I love this style. Clio is a bit underrated here and I hope more people can order this style as she holds an incredible amount for the size, and not look bulky at all. The wider straps (extra) are comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 5030969



Love it!  Clio is high on my wish list.


----------



## carterazo

Carried this fun bag a couple days ago. (My camera is making the colors seem a bit lighter.)


----------



## Fancyfree

I have always been attracted to Alexia Midi.... 


I know it works well in Croco and Vacchetta...
I'd _*so *_love to know how well it keeps it's shape well in softer leathers!

Do any of you have (or have had) an Alexia Midi in Pebbled or Nappa or Merinos?


----------



## crunchlunch

carterazo said:


> Here is my gorgeous Little Muse. She just makes me happy.
> View attachment 5031252



That pebbled orange is so bright and beautiful! I hadn't previously thought about pebbled leather for a Little Muse, but I definitely have to reconsider that. 

LOVE the colors on the striped bag too!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Here is my gorgeous Little Muse. She just makes me happy.
> View attachment 5031252


That bag is adorable. AT some point I am going to have to get a Muse!


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> Carried this fun bag a couple days ago. (My camera is making the colors seem a bit lighter.)
> View attachment 5031254


I had forgotten about that bag!! I love it.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> I LOVE this bag!



Thank you! I love green bags and am stoked that Marco has some fantastic green leathers. Eden green nappa is a different shade under different lightings. I just took a photo of it under the sun, it’s a bit like your green ray nappa bag directly under the sun, maybe a touch darker.






carterazo said:


> Love it!  Clio is high on my wish list.



Thank you! Clio also works wonderfully with different leathers. I had an amber Verona Clio before and Verona suits the style very well.


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> Thank you! I love green bags and am stoked that Marco has some fantastic green leathers. Eden green nappa is a different shade under different lightings. I just took a photo of it under the sun, it’s a bit like your green ray nappa bag directly under the sun, maybe a touch darker.
> 
> View attachment 5031891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Clio also works wonderfully with different leathers. I had an amber Verona Clio before and Verona suits the style very well.


This green is beautiful! Almost like an emerald green.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Here is my gorgeous Little Muse. She just makes me happy.
> View attachment 5031252


I love love love orange bags. It was @Odebdo who convinced me that orange is the new black bag. She was so right. I have found orange to be extremely versatile. I use my orange bag all the time.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I have always been attracted to Alexia Midi....
> View attachment 5031281
> 
> I know it works well in Croco and Vacchetta...
> I'd _*so *_love to know how well it keeps it's shape well in softer leathers!
> 
> Do any of you have (or have had) an Alexia Midi in Pebbled or Nappa or Merinos?


I have a midi Alexia in eggplant shimmer pompei and it is gorgeous. I also have a Prussian blue croc midi Alexia. They are both great bags. Having said that as I mentioned about the Little Muse you can choose any leather because Marco uses the correct backing for a structured bag. I would never hesitate to ask him about a leather working on a structured style like the midi Alexia. I bet it would be great in just about any leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have 3 Little Muse bags. One in everose pompei, one in acid green nappa and one in sapphire blue merino. They all hold their shape really well because Marco puts in the backing to ensure that it maintains it shape. Having said that all 3 leathers are very different. Pompei is definitely the stiffest leather out of the 3. I like all 3 of them but my favorite is the nappa leather Little Muse.
> Here are photos of all 3. The sapphire merino Little Muse I bought from a lovely tpf lady off the MM BST. She had never used it and I am using her photograph of the bag.
> Photo 1 is the sapphire blue merino Little Muse
> Photo 2 is the Acid nappa Little Muse
> Photo 3 is the everose pompei Little Muse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029381
> View attachment 5029382
> View attachment 5029383


If he made Merinos stay structured he can do it with ANY leather. Merinos quickly becomes a puddle, lol. it is a gorgeous, lightweight leather though.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have a white box coming. It will be a couple of days.   I have time to exercise my fingers and hands so I can get the thing open.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I have always been attracted to Alexia Midi....
> View attachment 5031281
> 
> I know it works well in Croco and Vacchetta...
> I'd _*so *_love to know how well it keeps it's shape well in softer leathers!
> 
> Do any of you have (or have had) an Alexia Midi in Pebbled or Nappa or Merinos?



I have a midi in ivory beige nappa and it is has ket it's shape perfectly. I don't know if Marco put any backing on it.  I did not request any.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> I have a white box coming. It will be a couple of days.   I have time to exercise my fingers and hands so I can get the thing open.


 Don’t you just use a sharp blade like a utility knife to cut an X in the white plastic from corner to corner on the top of the package?  Someone on this thread suggested that awhile back, I forget who.  It has saved me so much effort!


----------



## carterazo

crunchlunch said:


> That pebbled orange is so bright and beautiful! I hadn't previously thought about pebbled leather for a Little Muse, but I definitely have to reconsider that.
> LOVE the colors on the striped bag too!


*Thank you! There are so many pretty colors in pebbled that aren't available in other leathers. If I didn't have it in orange, I would get it in fuchsia.  I am considering another one in leaf green.*



southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is adorable. AT some point I am going to have to get a Muse!


*I highly recommend the little one. It is the sweetest bag, and it fits all your essentials! Even DH and DS love this little bag.*



southernbelle43 said:


> I had forgotten about that bag!! I love it.


*Thank you!*



afroken said:


> Thank you! I love green bags and am stoked that Marco has some fantastic green leathers. Eden green nappa is a different shade under different lightings. I just took a photo of it under the sun, it’s a bit like your green ray nappa bag directly under the sun, maybe a touch darker.
> 
> View attachment 5031891
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Clio also works wonderfully with different leathers. I had an amber Verona Clio before and Verona suits the style very well.





southernbelle43 said:


> *Wow that color changes beautifully in the sun.  I am considering this bag in dark green vaccheta. It's where my mind went to instantly when I saw the sample Marco sent me. I am also thinking it would be perfect in cuoio toscano ginger or natural cuoio. Both are fabulous natural leather colors that would be timeless in this bag. decisions, decisions... *
> 
> I have a white box coming. It will be a couple of days.   I have time to exercise my fingers and hands so I can get the thing open.


*Oooh, yes! And sharpen those scissors. *


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

orchidmyst said:


> So glad to find another fan of the Angelica with top zipper as well, I have many in this style.
> What leather do you have in mind?


Well I just got my orange tuscania that I am over the moon for. Next is midnight tuscania! I'm just bonkers for tuscania.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

LuvNLux said:


> Don’t you just use a sharp blade like a utility knife to cut an X in the white plastic from corner to corner on the top of the package?  Someone on this thread suggested that awhile back, I forget who.  It has saved me so much effort!


That is freaking genius.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so longing for my Astra. It is in Italy still.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> I have a midi in ivory beige nappa and it is has ket it's shape perfectly. I don't know if Marco put any backing on it.  I did not request any.


Thank you, @carterazo  ! Great news!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Don’t you just use a sharp blade like a utility knife to cut an X in the white plastic from corner to corner on the top of the package?  Someone on this thread suggested that awhile back, I forget who.  It has saved me so much effort!


Well for heavens sake.  Why did I not think of that!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well I just got my orange tuscania that I am over the moon for. Next is midnight tuscania! I'm just bonkers for tuscania.


I have a midnight blue tuscania Selene midi coming. It will seem like it is taking forever to get here!


----------



## blisstwins

I am also a longtime lurker and a great fan of Marco and these bags. Muse midi in Octane was my first bag snd there are no words for how perfect it is. I get so many comments and compliments. My 16 year old daughter is loved it too so I ordered her a mini muse in cherry red me it is age appropriate and adorable.
I also bought  a Selene midi in black vachetta as a gift for someone close snd she adores it. I am current carrying a Minerva in natural vachetta, I think, and it is the bag I have looked for for decades. It is so hard to find the right tan leather and I love Minerva. I currently have it in order in sale leather in mini and midi. 
muse is a real charmer though and Ihave long wondered why no one seems to order or tak about it. It makes me feel like a lady.


----------



## starkfan

crunchlunch said:


> Thank you! That’s definitely a really handy resource. And thanks to everyone else too for the additional input/experience. I’ll definitely talk to Marco about wanting the bag to maintain structure once I finally decide on a structured style.
> 
> Just ordered a Minerva Midi and Little Minerva in the meantime as my first two Massaccesi bags. With how indecisive I am, I probably won’t have an idea of what I’d want next until after they get here! (Currently in the process of overhauling a bunch of old and/or tattered handbags.)


@crunchlunch , I was browsing the "Available Leathers" page on the MM website recently, and I realised they've now added leather descriptions on the pages for each leather type! It includes comments on what each leather type is ideal for (soft bags, structured bags, etc), so this should definitely be a good reference source moving forward... (And I imagine Marco & co will keep this fairly up to date, with any new leathers they introduce, etc)









						Leathers | Massaccesi
					

MASSACCESI - Leather selection




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## crunchlunch

starkfan said:


> @crunchlunch , I was browsing the "Available Leathers" page on the MM website recently, and I realised they've now added leather descriptions on the pages for each leather type! It includes comments on what each leather type is ideal for (soft bags, structured bags, etc), so this should definitely be a good reference source moving forward... (And I imagine Marco & co will keep this fairly up to date, with any new leathers they introduce, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leathers | Massaccesi
> 
> 
> MASSACCESI - Leather selection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it



Thank you! This is perfect in combination with the weight list on the Reference thread! I'm going to need to start a spreadsheet so I can look at everything on the same page.


----------



## Coastal jewel

southernbelle43 said:


> FUN QUIZ
> 
> When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious.
> 
> How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.


My originals were a soulmate midi in black merinos and a Selene midi in bronze Africa.   I think it depends on the leather RE the smell..


----------



## carterazo

blisstwins said:


> I am also a longtime lurker and a great fan of Marco and these bags. Muse midi in Octane was my first bag snd there are no words for how perfect it is. I get so many comments and compliments. My 16 year old daughter is loved it too so I ordered her a mini muse in cherry red me it is age appropriate and adorable.
> I also bought  a Selene midi in black vachetta as a gift for someone close snd she adores it. I am current carrying a Minerva in natural vachetta, I think, and it is the bag I have looked for for decades. It is so hard to find the right tan leather and I love Minerva. I currently have it in order in sale leather in mini and midi.
> muse is a real charmer though and Ihave long wondered why no one seems to order or tak about it. It makes me feel like a lady.



Welcome to the MM thread!  It's great to have another fan. It sounds like you have some beautiful bags. Please share pics with us.  We love seeing everyone's bags.


----------



## christinemliu

Coastal jewel said:


> My originals were a soulmate midi in black merinos and a Selene midi in bronze Africa.   I think it depends on the leather RE the smell..



Yes, I think also the smell depends on the leather, but I think most of my Massaccesis still come with that yummy, intoxicating almost, leather smell.

My very first MM was a full-size Soulmate in black merinos. So lush, but too big for what I needed. Thus my first direct from Marco, custom order, was for a Soulmate Midi in dark chocolate merinos. I still own it and it's been my avatar for a long time!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> FUN QUIZ
> 
> When I look at how many MM bags I have bought and how many I have now it made me curious.
> 
> How many of you have your ORIGINAL MM Bag? Mine was the Ruby red merinos Selene zip midi. It was stunning but became to soft for me, so I sold it. I don't think I have had a bag since then that smelled as wonderful as it did? They don't seem to have that same smell now.


Concerning leather smell ...

My experience is that new leathers, i.e. leathers fresh from the tannery, have far more leather smell than leathers that have been in stock for a while. Which makes sence. 

My "smelliest" bag is from the Sheen promo a few months back,- gorgeous


----------



## ajamy

blisstwins said:


> I am also a longtime lurker and a great fan of Marco and these bags. Muse midi in Octane was my first bag snd there are no words for how perfect it is. I get so many comments and compliments. My 16 year old daughter is loved it too so I ordered her a mini muse in cherry red me it is age appropriate and adorable.
> I also bought  a Selene midi in black vachetta as a gift for someone close snd she adores it. I am current carrying a Minerva in natural vachetta, I think, and it is the bag I have looked for for decades. It is so hard to find the right tan leather and I love Minerva. I currently have it in order in sale leather in mini and midi.
> muse is a real charmer though and Ihave long wondered why no one seems to order or tak about it. It makes me feel like a lady.


I have a midi muse in orange tuscania and two minis in pale green Athene and teal goatskin.  I love the six sided shape.


----------



## Fancyfree

ajamy said:


> I have a midi muse in orange tuscania and two minis in pale green Athene and teal goatskin.  I love the six sided shape.


Oooh, I'd love to see photos...  Especially of the Midi...


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Concerning leather smell ...
> 
> My experience is that new leathers, i.e. leathers fresh from the tannery, have far more leather smell than leathers that have been in stock for a while. Which makes sence.
> 
> My "smelliest" bag is from the Sheen promo a few months back,- gorgeous


Excellent observation.


----------



## djfmn

I just got the newsletter about the March 20% off sale. In previous years MM has done a March and October 20% sale on all bags. I thought it was getting towards the end of March and nothing was mentioned about a 20% off sale. 
Just when I thought my wallet was safe. Hmmm midi Sabrina or Astra!!!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all!

long time no see. I have been busy with the girls and home reno for a new house we just bought. 
my little athena (shoulder version) has been in the making for 8 weeks and I haven’t received shipment notice yet.
I just emailed Marco.

what are you all getting for the sale?


----------



## ajamy

Fancyfree said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see photos...  Especially of the Midi...


Here you are, my family of Muses


----------



## Fancyfree

ajamy said:


> Here you are, my family of Muses
> View attachment 5035524


Ooooooh  Thank you!
They are gorgeous   
Brilliant timing, during the sales 

(Hang on, I thought I was going to sit this one out )


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> Here you are, my family of Muses
> View attachment 5035524


They are so lovely in these leathers (and they look great together as well). I love how different they look in each of these textures. Do you find you can fit a lot in your midi? It looks like it would make a nice work tote.


----------



## djfmn

I am wanting another midi Sabrina. I had one in cameo rose merino with light gunmetal hw that my neighbor asked me if she could buy for her daughters birthday. So I replaced it with an Angelica in cameo rose merino which I love. I recently bought a black merino midi sabrina with gunmetal hw. I really love the midi Sabrina style. I keep looking at @southernbelle43 orange midi Sabrina. I know I want something in a brighter color leather. This is the excuse I need to buy myself another midi Sabrina. Now to decide on the leather!!


----------



## crunchlunch

Placed an order for my first two bags last week, but strongly considering also getting a Juliet Midi with this sale. The citrus Tuscania Juliet Midi I've seen in this thread is really, really tempting, especially for the summer! Anyone know how comfortably an 11" iPad Pro can fit in it? (The height listed on the site looks just slightly under the width of the iPad Pro.)


----------



## djfmn

I just looked at the leathers and there a couple that I like. The merino sage green, teal nappa, cuoio toscano natural and ginger and I hate to say this but I am considering a metallic the light silver. I love metallics what can I say. I have Africa lead, Wisteria, Africa bronze, Pewter laminato, everose pompei shimmer, eggplant pompei shimmer, diamond leather in pewter and gold mixed on a Little Tulipano. I love using metallics and I wear them all the time no rules day and night. I think they are perfect so perhaps a light silver metallic midi Sabrina with dark gunmetal HW. Hmmm sounding like a good choice to me.


----------



## samfalstaff

ajamy said:


> Here you are, my family of Muses
> View attachment 5035524


These are lovely! What is the leather? 
Edit: Nvd. I read your above post.


----------



## southernbelle43

UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
> Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.
> View attachment 5035970


wow, that Selena is really pretty in that leather.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
> Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.
> View attachment 5035970


Wow!  Pretty!


----------



## TotinScience

crunchlunch said:


> Placed an order for my first two bags last week, but strongly considering also getting a Juliet Midi with this sale. The citrus Tuscania Juliet Midi I've seen in this thread is really, really tempting, especially for the summer! Anyone know how comfortably an 11" iPad Pro can fit in it? (The height listed on the site looks just slightly under the width of the iPad Pro.)


I have that very citrus juliet midi you speak of! It does fit an iPad Air 2 (so smaller than 11 pro I think?) and I would not recommend transporting an iPad in this bag. Since there is no backing, the leather gets pulled on quite a bit by the weight of a tablet.


----------



## Summer_J

djfmn said:


> I am wanting another midi Sabrina. I had one in cameo rose merino with light gunmetal hw that my neighbor asked me if she could buy for her daughters birthday. So I replaced it with an Angelica in cameo rose merino which I love. I recently bought a black merino midi sabrina with gunmetal hw. I really love the midi Sabrina style. I keep looking at @southernbelle43 orange midi Sabrina. I know I want something in a brighter color leather. This is the excuse I need to buy myself another midi Sabrina. Now to decide on the leather!!


Southernbelle have us all wanting an orange Sabrina!!!


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
> Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.
> View attachment 5035970


I ordered a Lime green Penelope with long trap too! So pretty. But now I am worried cos just checked about the shipment and Marco said "your Irish blue penelope...".

What if he made a mistake and the leather is already out of stock? I definitely do not want a Irish blue.


----------



## crunchlunch

TotinScience said:


> I have that very citrus juliet midi you speak of! It does fit an iPad Air 2 (so smaller than 11 pro I think?) and I would not recommend transporting an iPad in this bag. Since there is no backing, the leather gets pulled on quite a bit by the weight of a tablet.



It's an INCREDIBLY beautiful bag! Good to know about the lack of backing though! How's the bag held up for you otherwise?


----------



## TotinScience

crunchlunch said:


> It's an INCREDIBLY beautiful bag! Good to know about the lack of backing though! How's the bag held up for you otherwise?


It’s doing well! As I reported pretty much from the beginning, citrus Tuscania out of all the leathers I’ve ever tried with Marco is by far the most vulnerable to color transfer. I learned to make peace with it, but the back of this bag definitely bears witness to me being partial to blue and black denim . So if that sort of issue bothers you a lot, it is something to think about!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> wow, that Selena is really pretty in that leather.


I really should have told you that when it came the leather felt and looked more dry than Tuscania usually does. So I had conditioned it heavily with Cadillac conditioner.  It had not fully absorbed, so it looks darker than it will tomorrow.  I will repost a photo of it in the sunlight so you can see the true color.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> I ordered a Lime green Penelope with long trap too! So pretty. But now I am worried cos just checked about the shipment and Marco said "your Irish blue penelope...".
> 
> What if he made a mistake and the leather is already out of stock? I definitely do not want a Irish blue.


I sent you a private message.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

crunchlunch said:


> Placed an order for my first two bags last week, but strongly considering also getting a Juliet Midi with this sale. The citrus Tuscania Juliet Midi I've seen in this thread is really, really tempting, especially for the summer! Anyone know how comfortably an 11" iPad Pro can fit in it? (The height listed on the site looks just slightly under the width of the iPad Pro.)


I'll check


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> I ordered a Lime green Penelope with long trap too! So pretty. But now I am worried cos just checked about the shipment and Marco said "your Irish blue penelope...".
> 
> What if he made a mistake and the leather is already out of stock? I definitely do not want a Irish blue.


Have never heard of Irish Blue.... 
Hang on, I have an _*Iris*_ Blue Penelope on order, maybe he has got our orders mixed up?


----------



## Summer_J

Fancyfree said:


> Have never heard of Irish Blue....
> Hang on, I have an _*Iris*_ Blue Penelope on order, maybe he has got our orders mixed up?


He is really responsive..replied almost immediately though it must be late night for him..he got it mix up..my order of Lime is in progress...phew


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
> Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.
> View attachment 5035970


Love both of them! The Selene is so gorgeous, I have a Little Minerva coming in midnight tuscania and hope it looks as pretty as yours. How do you like the lime verona?


----------



## crunchlunch

TotinScience said:


> It’s doing well! As I reported pretty much from the beginning, citrus Tuscania out of all the leathers I’ve ever tried with Marco is by far the most vulnerable to color transfer. I learned to make peace with it, but the back of this bag definitely bears witness to me being partial to blue and black denim . So if that sort of issue bothers you a lot, it is something to think about!



Thank you for humoring all my questions!  Really glad to hear it's doing well, and the color transfer is definitely a point of consideration for me!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm getting my Astra on Monday!!! Whew!!


----------



## Summer_J

Does anyone has Nappa orange or burnt orange for comparison? Appreciate IRL picture in natural light. I saw a mini Zhoe nappa orange that looks terracotta, rather than bright orange. Not sure if it is my eyes or just the computer screen.

TIA!


----------



## Fancyfree

Summer_J said:


> Does anyone has Nappa orange or burnt orange for comparison? Appreciate IRL picture in natural light. I saw a mini Zhoe nappa orange that looks terracotta, rather than bright orange. Not sure if it is my eyes or just the computer screen.
> 
> TIA!


You can always ask Marco for comparison photos in various lights,- he takes good ones. And he can include a leather you already own in the photo.


----------



## Summer_J

Thanks. I have already asked which he said will do so on Mon. Thought I could see some pictures and decide over the weekend cos usually am busy with work on weekdays.


----------



## TotinScience

My white box from Italy arrived yesterday!!! The bags turned out exactly as I envisioned them, which is always the best feeling!
Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with dark gunmetal HW, no middle compartment, long flap, top zip closure, and orange lining was my dream bag for awhile. I am much happier with the no middle compartment modification, as it can fit all my junk and a laptop a lot easier this way. Tuscania's amazing distress always looks so good on large swaths like the back of this bag! The lining choice was not my original one but I am loving it, very Hermes LOL . And Minerva midi strap, how much I missed you - the best shoulder strap, hands down! I also always laugh that the leather flap on a Minerva is so amazingly decadent - it is full leather on both sides, no cut corners here.
The other bag is my "cheapskate's guide to clearance sale" LOL. I wanted all the leathers, but the good old money tree was plucked bare by said Minerva order. So I decided to get creative and got a Penny in diamond midnight blue, with light gunmetal HW, marine lining, a crossbody strap, and add 2 tassels in Persian green and Purple Africa. I am FLOORED by how gorgeous Persian green is - it wouldn't really fit my wardrobe as a standalone bag, but this tassel accent is perfect. Yet again, no cut corners - who else would make you tassels with double-sided threads . This is my most whimsical bag, but it still looks pretty elegant, which is what I was striving for.
Of course the dog needed to see whats up at every point.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Love both of them! The Selene is so gorgeous, I have a Little Minerva coming in midnight tuscania and hope it looks as pretty as yours. How do you like the lime verona?


I had hoped that the lime verona would be more vivid than it is.  I should have looked more closely at the photos on Marco’s web.  It is a very subtle lime color.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> My white box from Italy arrived yesterday!!! The bags turned out exactly as I envisioned them, which is always the best feeling!
> Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with dark gunmetal HW, no middle compartment, long flap, top zip closure, and orange lining was my dream bag for awhile. I am much happier with the no middle compartment modification, as it can fit all my junk and a laptop a lot easier this way. Tuscania's amazing distress always looks so good on large swaths like the back of this bag! The lining choice was not my original one but I am loving it, very Hermes LOL . And Minerva midi strap, how much I missed you - the best shoulder strap, hands down! I also always laugh that the leather flap on a Minerva is so amazingly decadent - it is full leather on both sides, no cut corners here.
> The other bag is my "cheapskate's guide to clearance sale" LOL. I wanted all the leathers, but the good old money tree was plucked bare by said Minerva order. So I decided to get creative and got a Penny in diamond midnight blue, with light gunmetal HW, marine lining, a crossbody strap, and add 2 tassels in Persian green and Purple Africa. I am FLOORED by how gorgeous Persian green is - it wouldn't really fit my wardrobe as a standalone bag, but this tassel accent is perfect. Yet again, no cut corners - who else would make you tassels with double-sided threads . This is my most whimsical bag, but it still looks pretty elegant, which is what I was striving for.
> Of course the dog needed to see whats up at every point.
> 
> View attachment 5036731
> View attachment 5036732
> View attachment 5036733
> View attachment 5036734


Wow. Your dream bag at last and it is so pretty!  I am a no middle compartment gal too. And the orange lining with the blue could not be more perfect. I got the silver lining, but if I had seen yours before I ordered I would have picked orange. And your fun bag bag... love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Here is my new midnight Tuscania Selene midi in outdoor lighting. It is overcast, no sun but it is very close to the true color.



Indoors
Note: with my other Selenes I never felt comfortable keeping them cinched because it seemed like the stress on the cinching straps would eventually cause the stitching to come loose (even though I feel sure Marco has accounted for that with extra support ).  In Tuscania it does not look like there is much stress at all, perhaps because the leather is so light. I prefer the look of it cinched. And I like these straps much better than the original Selene straps with the extra hardware.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is my new midnight Tuscania Selene midi in outdoor lighting. It is overcast, no sun but it is very close to the true color.
> View attachment 5036808
> View attachment 5036812
> 
> Indoors
> Note: with my other Selenes I never felt comfortable keeping them cinched because it seemed like the stress on the cinching straps would eventually cause the stitching to come loose (even though I feel sure Marco has accounted for that with extra support ).  In Tuscania it does not look like there is much stress at all, perhaps because the leather is so light. I prefer the look of it cinched. And I like these straps much better than the original Selene straps with the extra hardware.


That Selene Midi is *gorgeous *


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Love both of them! The Selene is so gorgeous, I have a Little Minerva coming in midnight tuscania and hope it looks as pretty as yours. How do you like the lime verona?


I can't wait to see your Little Minerva in Tuscania.... 
Have been contemplating ordering a Tuscania Little Minerva in the ongoing spring sale, but will wait until I see yours...
I hereby request a mod-shot


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> My white box from Italy arrived yesterday!!! The bags turned out exactly as I envisioned them, which is always the best feeling!
> Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with dark gunmetal HW, no middle compartment, long flap, top zip closure, and orange lining was my dream bag for awhile. I am much happier with the no middle compartment modification, as it can fit all my junk and a laptop a lot easier this way. Tuscania's amazing distress always looks so good on large swaths like the back of this bag! The lining choice was not my original one but I am loving it, very Hermes LOL . And Minerva midi strap, how much I missed you - the best shoulder strap, hands down! I also always laugh that the leather flap on a Minerva is so amazingly decadent - it is full leather on both sides, no cut corners here.
> The other bag is my "cheapskate's guide to clearance sale" LOL. I wanted all the leathers, but the good old money tree was plucked bare by said Minerva order. So I decided to get creative and got a Penny in diamond midnight blue, with light gunmetal HW, marine lining, a crossbody strap, and add 2 tassels in Persian green and Purple Africa. I am FLOORED by how gorgeous Persian green is - it wouldn't really fit my wardrobe as a standalone bag, but this tassel accent is perfect. Yet again, no cut corners - who else would make you tassels with double-sided threads . This is my most whimsical bag, but it still looks pretty elegant, which is what I was striving for.
> Of course the dog needed to see whats up at every point.
> 
> View attachment 5036731
> View attachment 5036732
> View attachment 5036733
> View attachment 5036734


Love, love, _love _your Minerva Midi


----------



## TotinScience

a sparkly quick work run!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I can't wait to see your Little Minerva in Tuscania....
> Have been contemplating ordering a Tuscania Little Minerva in the ongoing spring sale, but will wait until I see yours...
> I hereby request a mod-shot


Did you buy anything during the spring sale? Maybe another Calista for your collection?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> That Selene Midi is *gorgeous *


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> a sparkly quick work run!
> View attachment 5036889


When I look at that I see another bag  to talk you out of, despite my failures in the past


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Here is my new midnight Tuscania Selene midi in outdoor lighting. It is overcast, no sun but it is very close to the true color.
> View attachment 5036808
> View attachment 5036812
> 
> Indoors
> Note: with my other Selenes I never felt comfortable keeping them cinched because it seemed like the stress on the cinching straps would eventually cause the stitching to come loose (even though I feel sure Marco has accounted for that with extra support ).  In Tuscania it does not look like there is much stress at all, perhaps because the leather is so light. I prefer the look of it cinched. And I like these straps much better than the original Selene straps with the extra hardware.


This is gorgeous. And I agree about the straps. I tried to get a strap modification when I bought a Selene back in ‘17. At that time, there were no other bag with straps  to switch out to that I wanted, and Marco wouldn’t modify the strap. I ended up returning that bag for a defect, and replaced it with another style because I don’t like the Selene straps. Now, that there are so many strap choices, and Marco is more agreeable to changing things even without the perfect strap already in stock. I am putting a Selene midi zip back on my wishlist.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is gorgeous. And I agree about the straps. I tried to get a strap modification when I bought a Selene back in ‘17. At that time, there were no other bag with straps  to switch out to that I wanted, and Marco wouldn’t modify the strap. I ended up returning that bag for a defect, and replaced it with another style because I don’t like the Selene straps. Now, that there are so many strap choices, and Marco is more agreeable to changing things even without the perfect strap already in stock. I am putting a Selene midi zip back on my wishlist.


I keep adding things to my posting.  I also asked Marco to add a very light backing to the Tuscania Selene so it would not lose its shape. He added it to the front and back and not the sides which also makes it easier to cinch and hold its shape.


----------



## crunchlunch

I'm considering lime Verona as a substitute for citrus Tuscania right now. Is the photo he has on the special leathers blog post pretty true to color? On there it looks similar to the citrus, but Marco sent me a comparison of lime Verona vs. olive green pebbled, and his comparison photo makes the lime look a bit browner.

Also, that Tuscania Selene is absolutely stunning!! I'm in love with the texture on that leather!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Did you buy anything during the spring sale? Maybe another Calista for your collection?


Haha .
I am working on an Alexia Midi..... and a Zhoe Legend!

Many months ago, I asked for, and received, 3 leather samples in Pebbled leather.
A couple of months later I ordered a Selene Midi in the Pebbled Bordeaux leather.

Upon arrival, the bag was a completely different colour, think "deep red" instead of "oxblood".
I was aghast, and Marco was very sorry. The reason was, understandably, that all leather batches from the tannery are slightly different, just like different dye lots in knitting yarn. 

Anyway, I cut and posted half of my Bordeaux "oxblood" leather sample back to Marco, and the tannery have now actually managed to produce Pebbled leather in this same shade of Bordeaux as my sample 

I am very happy to be looking forward to my Bordeaux "oxblood" Selene Midi.
Now that I have realized how unique each dye lot is, and how much I really love this dark Bordeaux "oxblood" leather, I decided to order a second bag: Zhoe Legend.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I really should have told you that when it came the leather felt and looked more dry than Tuscania usually does. So I had conditioned it heavily with Cadillac conditioner.  It had not fully absorbed, so it looks darker than it will tomorrow.  I will repost a photo of it in the sunlight so you can see the true color.


Ah, that makes sense. 
I own a preloved Penny messenger in midnight tusciana and it is extremely dry. I condition it regularly and it always looks lovely and glowy afterward.


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> My white box from Italy arrived yesterday!!! The bags turned out exactly as I envisioned them, which is always the best feeling!
> Minerva midi in midnight blue Tuscania with dark gunmetal HW, no middle compartment, long flap, top zip closure, and orange lining was my dream bag for awhile. I am much happier with the no middle compartment modification, as it can fit all my junk and a laptop a lot easier this way. Tuscania's amazing distress always looks so good on large swaths like the back of this bag! The lining choice was not my original one but I am loving it, very Hermes LOL . And Minerva midi strap, how much I missed you - the best shoulder strap, hands down! I also always laugh that the leather flap on a Minerva is so amazingly decadent - it is full leather on both sides, no cut corners here.
> The other bag is my "cheapskate's guide to clearance sale" LOL. I wanted all the leathers, but the good old money tree was plucked bare by said Minerva order. So I decided to get creative and got a Penny in diamond midnight blue, with light gunmetal HW, marine lining, a crossbody strap, and add 2 tassels in Persian green and Purple Africa. I am FLOORED by how gorgeous Persian green is - it wouldn't really fit my wardrobe as a standalone bag, but this tassel accent is perfect. Yet again, no cut corners - who else would make you tassels with double-sided threads . This is my most whimsical bag, but it still looks pretty elegant, which is what I was striving for.
> Of course the dog needed to see whats up at every point.
> 
> View attachment 5036731
> View attachment 5036732
> View attachment 5036733
> View attachment 5036734


wow -- those are gorgeous bags. It is so nice to see a midi Minerva again. So this will be a workbag for you?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Not straight in.



But yes it fits slanted.


----------



## southernbelle43

crunchlunch said:


> I'm considering lime Verona as a substitute for citrus Tuscania right now. Is the photo he has on the special leathers blog post pretty true to color? On there it looks similar to the citrus, but Marco sent me a comparison of lime Verona vs. olive green pebbled, and his comparison photo makes the lime look a bit browner.
> 
> Also, that Tuscania Selene is absolutely stunning!! I'm in love with the texture on that leather!


I keep trying different cameras (iPhone and iPad) to get an accurate color photo of lime green. I found a true bright lime green Tee in the closet and put them together. The photo is again not truly accurate but it might give you an idea about the lime verona being different from a bright lime green.  I also googled brownish yellowish green and found a gem stone that is close to the right color. I HOPE ALL OF THIS VAGUE INFO HELPS.



If in doubt get Marco to send an actual sample.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I keep trying different cameras (iPhone and iPad) to get an accurate color photo of lime green. I found a true bright lime green Tee in the closet and put them together. The photo is again not truly accurate but it might give you an idea about the lime verona being different from a bright lime green.  I also googled brownish yellowish green and found a gem stone that is close to the right color. I HOPE ALL OF THIS VAGUE INFO HELPS.
> View attachment 5037064
> View attachment 5037065
> 
> If in doubt get Marco to send an actual sample.


My little muse is acid green nappa. It is close to the color of your t-shirt. It is definitely a true lime green I absolutely love the color. Marco did dark navy lining in this bag and it is perfect.


----------



## crunchlunch

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5037059
> 
> Not straight in.
> 
> View attachment 5037061
> 
> But yes it fits slanted.



Thank you!! The visual helps a lot.


----------



## crunchlunch

southernbelle43 said:


> I keep trying different cameras (iPhone and iPad) to get an accurate color photo of lime green. I found a true bright lime green Tee in the closet and put them together. The photo is again not truly accurate but it might give you an idea about the lime verona being different from a bright lime green.  I also googled brownish yellowish green and found a gem stone that is close to the right color. I HOPE ALL OF THIS VAGUE INFO HELPS.
> View attachment 5037064
> View attachment 5037065
> 
> If in doubt get Marco to send an actual sample.





djfmn said:


> My little muse is acid green nappa. It is close to the color of your t-shirt. It is definitely a true lime green I absolutely love the color. Marco did dark navy lining in this bag and it is perfect.



Thank you both! Haha not vague at all! Definitely helps. Seems like it's a pretty tough color to photograph. And I keep forgetting that I can ask for leather samples!


----------



## crunchlunch

So I don’t want to over-promise anything, but: I was binge-reading older pages in the thread last night to look for reference photos for different styles, and came across a bunch of discussion in late 2019/early 2020 about changes Marco could make to his website to make it easier for new customers to navigate. 

I did some digging, and the part that I thought would be the most difficult (the e-commerce backend) is actually open-source/looks like it won’t be difficult to integrate. I don’t have time this weekend, but I took some notes and want to take a stab at revamping the “Shop” page maybe starting next weekend. 

It’s definitely not my professional day job or anything, but I’ve dabbled in web design/development before and have access to a few software engineers for help! 

Does anyone have a comprehensive list of features they’d like to see? Some of the more complex stuff would likely take a lot more time to implement (just to account for learning curve and mostly only being able to work on this on weekends haha), but stuff like filters and at least linking the shopping page back to the main website is definitely something I can do. I’ll probably start off by just playing around with PrestaShop’s different functionalities and getting a good mockup put together before implementing full features. That way if it ends up being something that's waaayyyyy above my skill level, there's at least something to shop around for quotes.


----------



## Fancyfree

crunchlunch said:


> So I don’t want to over-promise anything, but: I was binge-reading older pages in the thread last night to look for reference photos for different styles, and came across a bunch of discussion in late 2019/early 2020 about changes Marco could make to his website to make it easier for new customers to navigate.
> 
> I did some digging, and the part that I thought would be the most difficult (the e-commerce backend) is actually open-source/looks like it won’t be difficult to integrate. I don’t have time this weekend, but I took some notes and want to take a stab at revamping the “Shop” page maybe starting next weekend.
> 
> It’s definitely not my professional day job or anything, but I’ve dabbled in web design/development before and have access to a few software engineers for help!
> 
> Does anyone have a comprehensive list of features they’d like to see? Some of the more complex stuff would likely take a lot more time to implement (just to account for learning curve and mostly only being able to work on this on weekends haha), but stuff like filters and at least linking the shopping page back to the main website is definitely something I can do. I’ll probably start off by just playing around with PrestaShop’s different functionalities and getting a good mockup put together before implementing full features. That way if it ends up being something that's waaayyyyy above my skill level, there's at least something to shop around for quotes.


I do not understand   .
Are you planning on altering Marco Massaccesi's website without his permission?


----------



## crunchlunch

Fancyfree said:


> I do not understand   .
> Are you planning on altering Marco Massaccesi's website without his permission?



No, definitely not! I wouldn't have access to that anyways. It'd be more like putting together a possible option for him to consider? There was a lot of mention about how he doesn't have the extra overhead right now to make revisions to his website. But I definitely wouldn't do it if it'd be overstepping!


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> UPS came early, really early for here, with my white box.  A dark blue Tuscania Selene midi with silver hardware and silver lining and a Penelope in lime green Verona.
> Not the best photo but I am not the best photographer either. As always the color on the Penelope is not true to life. The photo makes it look more yellow than it is.


Now I regret not getting the lime green verona!  I am still waiting for my penelope in tiffany blue pebbled  I hope it will be as nice as yours. Congrats!


----------



## Fancyfree

crunchlunch said:


> No, definitely not! I wouldn't have access to that anyways. It'd be more like putting together a possible option for him to consider? There was a lot of mention about how he doesn't have the extra overhead right now to make revisions to his website. But I definitely wouldn't do it if it'd be overstepping!


Oh, I see! That would be very kind of you   
May I suggest you show him / offer him your ideas without indicating that his website seriously _needs _updating or that there may be any lack of "overhead". Marco is both very humble and proud.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Haha .
> I am working on an Alexia Midi..... and a Zhoe Legend!
> 
> Many months ago, I asked for, and received, 3 leather samples in Pebbled leather.
> A couple of months later I ordered a Selene Midi in the Pebbled Bordeaux leather.
> 
> Upon arrival, the bag was a completely different colour, think "deep red" instead of "oxblood".
> I was aghast, and Marco was very sorry. The reason was, understandably, that all leather batches from the tannery are slightly different, just like different dye lots in knitting yarn.
> 
> Anyway, I cut and posted half of my Bordeaux "oxblood" leather sample back to Marco, and the tannery have now actually managed to produce Pebbled leather in this same shade of Bordeaux as my sample
> 
> I am very happy to be looking forward to my Bordeaux "oxblood" Selene Midi.
> Now that I have realized how unique each dye lot is, and how much I really love this dark Bordeaux "oxblood" leather, I decided to order a second bag: Zhoe Legend.


I can't wait to see them when they arrive! I'm probably going to skip out on this promo because I bought an unbelievable amount of bags this year already  I kept telling myself each time that this would be the last bag of the year, and of course it never was. I think I'm probably just stressed out with the pandemic so I'm shopping much more than usual, which isn't good. As a result I've been trying to downsize my collection and selling a couple of bags that are no longer "me". Gotta replenish that money tree!

At some point this year I hope to add a Little Muse to my collection. I haven't decided what colour yet, but so far the top choice is taupe pebbled. I hope Marco will come out with another amazing purple like your purple Selene or the purple velvet verona from last year. I'll definitely order something in that colour. As well, I'm currently waiting on a bordeaux tuscania flora - depending on how that colour comes out, I may order another Little Minerva in that leather. Did you receive your tuscania order yet?

Can't wait to see what everyone else orders during this sale!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I can't wait to see them when they arrive! I'm probably going to skip out on this promo because I bought an unbelievable amount of bags this year already  I kept telling myself each time that this would be the last bag of the year, and of course it never was. I think I'm probably just stressed out with the pandemic so I'm shopping much more than usual, which isn't good. As a result I've been trying to downsize my collection and selling a couple of bags that are no longer "me". Gotta replenish that money tree!
> 
> At some point this year I hope to add a Little Minerva to my collection. I haven't decided what colour yet, but so far the top choice is taupe pebbled. I hope Marco will come out with another amazing purple like your purple Selene or the purple velvet verona from last year. I'll definitely order something in that colour. As well, I'm currently waiting on a bordeaux tuscania flora - depending on how that colour comes out, I may order another Little Minerva in that leather. Did you receive your tuscania order yet?
> 
> Can't wait to see what everyone else orders during this sale!


My Tuscanias are still in the making. And shipments take twice as long to Norway than to Canada  
So you will get yours first .

I was *definitely *going to sit out this March sale. 
Then people started posting photos of pretty Muses. 
So I tried to choose a leather for a Midi Muse. 
Was not able to decide which leather I wanted for a Midi Muse. 
And suddenly I had chosen leather for 2 completely different bags...

I think I need to get banned from tPF


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> My Tuscanias are still in the making. And shipments take twice as long to Norway than to Canada
> So you will get yours first .
> 
> I was *definitely *going to sit out this March sale.
> Then people started posting photos of pretty Muses.
> So I tried to choose a leather for a Midi Muse.
> Was not able to decide which leather I wanted for a Midi Muse.
> And suddenly I had chosen leather for 2 completely different bags...
> 
> I think I need to get banned from tPF


Oops, I meant in my previous posting that I wanted to add a Little Muse to my collection this year, not Little Minerva (which I already have).

Muse is a wonderful style, I think it really showcases Marco's craftsmanship! All the folds, clean lines, and rolled handles - I can only imagine how nice it looks in person!

I've been telling myself since December of last year that I should make my way to ban island


----------



## TotinScience

crunchlunch said:


> No, definitely not! I wouldn't have access to that anyways. It'd be more like putting together a possible option for him to consider? There was a lot of mention about how he doesn't have the extra overhead right now to make revisions to his website. But I definitely wouldn't do it if it'd be overstepping!


On Parker Clay website there is an amazing option that allows you to scale a figure of a person by height and size and see how a bag compares to that person. I I think it would be an amazing option for MM as some of his bags are quite large and for petite women it would be a great reference!


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> My little muse is acid green nappa. It is close to the color of your t-shirt. It is definitely a true lime green I absolutely love the color. Marco did dark navy lining in this bag and it is perfect.


Citrus Tuscania is a bit more green than the t-shirt.


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> wow -- those are gorgeous bags. It is so nice to see a midi Minerva again. So this will be a workbag for you?


Thank you! And yes, it will make a perfect work bag for me!


----------



## southernbelle43

crunchlunch said:


> I'm considering lime Verona as a substitute for citrus Tuscania right now. Is the photo he has on the special leathers blog post pretty true to color? On there it looks similar to the citrus, but Marco sent me a comparison of lime Verona vs. olive green pebbled, and his comparison photo makes the lime look a bit browner.
> 
> Also, that Tuscania Selene is absolutely stunning!! I'm in love with the texture on that leather!


Thank you. I missed the Selene midi after selling mine and am delighted to have another one, especially in this unique leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> My little muse is acid green nappa. It is close to the color of your t-shirt. It is definitely a true lime green I absolutely love the color. Marco did dark navy lining in this bag and it is perfect.


I bet it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> Now I regret not getting the lime green verona!  I am still waiting for my penelope in tiffany blue pebbled  I hope it will be as nice as yours. Congrats!


I am sure it will be!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

crunchlunch said:


> Thank you!! The visual helps a lot.


You're very welcome!


----------



## lulu212121

Can anyone tell me if Marco has a yellow that is similar to lemon? How is Acid? I'm wanting a yellow for summer!


----------



## orchidmyst

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Marco has a yellow that is similar to lemon? How is Acid? I'm wanting a yellow for summer!


Yellow Nappa or Acid Nappa?
You can email Marco to ask him. Tell him what kind of texture you like as well.
He might have seen something that matches what you want at the tanneries.


----------



## smile10281

TotinScience said:


> On Parker Clay website there is an amazing option that allows you to scale a figure of a person by height and size and see how a bag compares to that person. I I think it would be an amazing option for MM as some of his bags are quite large and for petite women it would be a great reference!


I totally agree @TotinScience! The Coach website has a feature like this where you can see the bag size in relation to a scale-able figure and also some other devices (eg, iPhone, tablet, etc) and SLGs. Added a screenshot to show an example.


----------



## TotinScience

smile10281 said:


> I totally agree @TotinScience! The Coach website has a feature like this where you can see the bag size in relation to a scale-able figure and also some other devices (eg, iPhone, tablet, etc) and SLGs. Added a screenshot to show an example.


Exactly that!!


----------



## djfmn

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Marco has a yellow that is similar to lemon? How is Acid? I'm wanting a yellow for summer!


@lulu212121 The acid nappa is a definite lime green. To me it is not yellow at all. It might have some yellow undertones to it but it is definitely not similar to a lemon yellow. There is a yellow nappa but it is a fairly bright lemon yellow not a soft shade of yellow. It depends on what you are looking for. I have a yellow nappa Little Zhoe and it is a fun bag and I often use it as it is very versatile. Marco does have a lemon pebbled leather. It is a light lemon color and he indicated he has a half a skin left. If I remember correctly it is a really pretty lemon color. I think this sounds like what you are looking for.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Marco has a yellow that is similar to lemon? How is Acid? I'm wanting a yellow for summer!



In 2019 he had the most delightful yellow. It's the cyber yellow.  I have attached a picture for you. It is the one on the left. It may be a long shot, but if you like it, it might be worth asking if he still has some left. I got a Penelope in that color and it is just gorgeous.  if you'd like to see it, I can try and find an old  picture for you.


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> In 2019 he had the most delightful yellow. It's the cyber yellow.  I have attached a picture for you. It is the one on the left. It may be a long shot, but if you like it, it might be worth asking if he still has some left. I got a Penelope in that color and it is just gorgeous.  if you'd like to see it, I can try and find an old  picture for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038054


If you have time to post a picture that would be great! The light in the sample pic you posted looks dim. That yellow looks very close to what I'm wanting.


----------



## lulu212121

djfmn said:


> @lulu212121 The acid nappa is a definite lime green. To me it is not yellow at all. It might have some yellow undertones to it but it is definitely not similar to a lemon yellow. There is a yellow nappa but it is a fairly bright lemon yellow not a soft shade of yellow. It depends on what you are looking for. I have a yellow nappa Little Zhoe and it is a fun bag and I often use it as it is very versatile. Marco does have a lemon pebbled leather. It is a light lemon color and he indicated he has a half a skin left. If I remember correctly it is a really pretty lemon color. I think this sounds like what you are looking for.


I saw the nappa yellow and it's not quite what I want. He has some other yellows but they are not the fresh, bright shade I want either.

Interested in the light lemon color you mentioned Marco has. Do you have a picture? I'll try and do a search through here and see if I can find a swatch before I email him.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## TotinScience

I had a random thought today about Marco’s bags. The classic trick of deflecting anyone’s “is that a new bag?” with “oh this old thing? Found it months ago on eBay!” would not work if said bag still has a personalized tag attached to it


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I had a random thought today about Marco’s bags. The classic trick of deflecting anyone’s “is that a new bag?” with “oh this old thing? Found it months ago on eBay!” would not work if said bag still has a personalized tag attached to it


Well I am in trouble then.


----------



## carterazo

lulu212121 said:


> If you have time to post a picture that would be great! The light in the sample pic you posted looks dim. That yellow looks very close to what I'm wanting.



Let me go take a look.  The color is a bit warmer irl.


----------



## carterazo

Here you go, @lulu212121  The color here looks a bit warmer than it actually is. It is more lemony irl.


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> They are so lovely in these leathers (and they look great together as well). I love how different they look in each of these textures. Do you find you can fit a lot in your midi? It looks like it would make a nice work tote.


Yes, the midi is a generous size and easy to get into.


----------



## TotinScience

Ms Minerva on her maiden voyage today


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Ms Minerva on her maiden voyage today
> View attachment 5038836


Gorgeous and I am so jealous of that orange lining!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Ms Minerva on her maiden voyage today
> View attachment 5038836


This is gorgeous. I love tuscania.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ugh delivery attempted while I was at the playground and my husband didn't hear the door. 
Men.
Tomorrow morning then...


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ugh delivery attempted while I was at the playground and my husband didn't hear the door.
> Men.
> Tomorrow morning then...


That is grounds for divorce in my state!


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> Ms Minerva on her maiden voyage today
> View attachment 5038836


This is beautiful! Sat out the last two sales, but now I'm reconsidering...


----------



## lulu212121

carterazo said:


> Here you go, @lulu212121  The color here looks a bit warmer than it actually is. It is more lemony irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038289


Thank you! That looks close. I'll see what he has!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> My Tuscanias are still in the making. And shipments take twice as long to Norway than to Canada
> So you will get yours first .
> 
> I was *definitely *going to sit out this March sale.
> Then people started posting photos of pretty Muses.
> So I tried to choose a leather for a Midi Muse.
> Was not able to decide which leather I wanted for a Midi Muse.
> And suddenly I had chosen leather for 2 completely different bags...
> 
> I think I need to get banned from tPF


It is a very, very dangerous place.


----------



## southernbelle43

I had forgotten how much I love a big old tote for everyday use.   The ones I have are heavy,  so I gravitated to smaller, lighter bags. Then I got my lightweight Tuscania Selene midi.  Do I carry much. NO. Do I have a lot of left over space in it day to day. YES  Does this bother me. NO. I look in there and see that I can put whatever I need to or want to at any point in time.  Not to mention that I can cinch it and it looks so much smaller.  OK, I will stop boring you about this new bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> I had forgotten how much I love a big old tote for everyday use.   The ones I have are heavy,  so I gravitated to smaller, lighter bags. Then I got my lightweight Tuscania Selene midi.  Do I carry much. NO. Do I have a lot of left over space in it day to day. YES  Does this bother me. NO. I look in there and see that I can put whatever I need to or want to at any point in time.  Not to mention that I can cinch it and it looks so much smaller.  OK, I will stop boring you about this new bag.
> View attachment 5039478


Bags are never boring! Does it cinch up easily?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

well well well...


----------



## Kimbashop

I just placed an order for a midi-Selene in anthracite pebbled, light gunmetal HW, back pocket, and marine lining. I have a lot of colorful totes so a nice neutral will be welcome in my collection and it will make a great fall carryall bag for my university teaching. This is my first bespoke midi-Selene. I have another preloved one in Celeste Athene that I use in the summer and love it.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Bags are never boring! Does it cinch up easily?


Much better than in any other leather I have ever had in a Selene (verona and africa).  As I posted earlier he added the lightweight lining only to the front and back, not the sides.  So they fold in and cinch super easily. This gives it just enough structure to stand up, but still be soft enough for comfortable carrying. I have had some poorly designed bag modifications that were of my own making obviously, but I knocked it out of the park on this one, lol.


----------



## tenKrat

TotinScience said:


> Ms Minerva on her maiden voyage today
> View attachment 5038836


Beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

Grande Mia in brown caiman iridescent leather, a limited leather from a long while ago. I  this bag.

I am waiting patiently for the new spring/summer styles...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I got her!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040034
> View attachment 5040035
> 
> I got her!


worth the wait. She is gorgeous. What is that leather? nappa?


----------



## jblended

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I got her!


Nice bag, but more importantly, every time you post your dogs my heart skips a beat! 
Also, rather random but I love your necklace! What other colours are on it?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Aww you guys are sweet! Yes it's nut nappa.

There's a rainbow of precious and semi precious stones. I commissioned this necklace with a goldsmith with my own sourced stones and scrap gold about ten years ago.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Much better than in any other leather I have ever had in a Selene (verona and africa).  As I posted earlier he added the lightweight lining only to the front and back, not the sides.  So they fold in and cinch super easily. This gives it just enough structure to stand up, but still be soft enough for comfortable carrying. I have had some poorly designed bag modifications that were of my own making obviously, but I knocked it out of the park on this one, lol.


I had no idea this bag cinched up. It's definitely on my radar now if it can easily go from tote to shoulder bag like that!


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I just placed an order for a midi-Selene in anthracite pebbled, light gunmetal HW, back pocket, and marine lining. I have a lot of colorful totes so a nice neutral will be welcome in my collection and it will make a great fall carryall bag for my university teaching. This is my first bespoke midi-Selene. I have another preloved one in Celeste Athene that I use in the summer and love it.


@Kimbashop, we'll be bag sisters / cousins again! I have a Selene Zip Midi in anthracite pebbled! I chose dark gunmetal hw and light blue lining. One of my "permastash" bags, here is when "she" first arrived:


----------



## christinemliu

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040034
> View attachment 5040035
> 
> I got her!


Yay @SouthernPurseGal! So happy Astra finally made it home. I love also your coordinating items...the cute bear and the little Kate Spade pouch !


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> @Kimbashop, we'll be bag sisters / cousins again! I have a Selene Zip Midi in anthracite pebbled! I chose dark gunmetal hw and light blue lining. One of my "permastash" bags, here is when "she" first arrived:


I love that bag! I like the dark gunmetal with the zip style. I will also be a bag sister / cousin soon. I ordered a Selene Midi in the anthracite pebbled a little while back. I went more minimalist with this one - silver hardware and no hardware on the strap. I went with light pink lining because I like a pop of contrasting color inside. I cannot wait for it to arrive.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

So I am in mad love with softer Astra 2-way shoulder bag. I was gonna get a Bordeaux tuscania Astra and a midnight tuscania angelica in my next order. But now I am all about the Astra and I have so many E-W top handle handbags (in every size) rather much like the angelica and I have very few flap bags. Two Chanels and one dior .... one indie bag and now two Astras. I have 3 times that many top handle shopper/tote/satchel type bags. So I feel I should get only more Astras in the two chosen leathers Marco set aside for me of which I'm 110% needing a bag in, in my life, ASAP.

 THEY WOULD LOOK AMAZING MONOCHROMATIC IN THOSE TUSCANIA LEATHERS. Oh my gosh. Yeah I think I just made up my mind typing that out. I love my orange tuscania angelica SO FREAKING MUCH but I think I'm just going to stick with collecting multiples in my new favorite holy grail of medium-sized flap bags, since I have a zillion wide open mouthed leather shoppers with handles, and flaps are very rare in my collection until Astra came along......


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> @Kimbashop, we'll be bag sisters / cousins again! I have a Selene Zip Midi in anthracite pebbled! I chose dark gunmetal hw and light blue lining. One of my "permastash" bags, here is when "she" first arrived:


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So I am in mad love with softer Astra 2-way shoulder bag. I was gonna get a Bordeaux tuscania Astra and a midnight tuscania angelica in my next order. But now I am all about the Astra and I have so many E-W top handle handbags (in every size) rather much like the angelica and I have very few flap bags. Two Chanels and one dior .... one indie bag and now two Astras. I have 3 times that many top handle shopper/tote/satchel type bags. So I feel I should get only more Astras in the two chosen leathers Marco set aside for me of which I'm 110% needing a bag in, in my life, ASAP.
> 
> THEY WOULD LOOK AMAZING MONOCHROMATIC IN THOSE TUSCANIA LEATHERS. Oh my gosh. Yeah I think I just made up my mind typing that out. I love my orange tuscania angelica SO FREAKING MUCH but I think I'm just going to stick with collecting multiples in my new favorite holy grail of medium-sized flap bags, since I have a zillion wide open mouthed leather shoppers with handles, and flaps are very rare in my collection until Astra came along......


Love your enthusiasm and your changes to the bag. If I ordered Astra again, I would probably go with Nappa or Fiore.
Does the Angelica fit a laptop (a MacbookPro 13")? I have been debating between Muse and Angelica and am unsure of size.


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040034
> View attachment 5040035
> 
> I got her!


Wow this bag is gorgeous. I also love your necklace.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> Love your enthusiasm and your changes to the bag. If I ordered Astra again, I would probably go with Nappa or Fiore.
> Does the Angelica fit a laptop (a MacbookPro 13")? I have been debating between Muse and Angelica and am unsure of size.


Yes


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Would everyone who has Bordeaux or midnight tuscania post a pic that features the tone of the hardware against the leather? I'm totally unable to choose hardware on my 3rd and 4th Astras and I even have bags work two of the three I'm considering (gold and dark gunmetal). But I'm thinking silver could be nice on Bordeaux.... But gold and dark gunmetal would be nice too! I think I'm going for gold for midnight but silver is not out of the question!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Would everyone who has Bordeaux or midnight tuscania post a pic that features the tone of the hardware against the leather? I'm totally unable to choose hardware on my 3rd and 4th Astras and I even have bags work two of the three I'm considering (gold and dark gunmetal). But I'm thinking silver could be nice on Bordeaux.... But gold and dark gunmetal would be nice too! I think I'm going for gold for midnight but silver is not out of the question!


Either gold or silver looks great with midnight. I chose silver to complement my silver lining. But I always prefer silver over gold, lol. I will post a photo tomorrow;  it is dark here Now.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> I love that bag! I like the dark gunmetal with the zip style. I will also be a bag sister / cousin soon. I ordered a Selene Midi in the anthracite pebbled a little while back. I went more minimalist with this one - silver hardware and no hardware on the strap. I went with light pink lining because I like a pop of contrasting color inside. I cannot wait for it to arrive.


@coach943, welcome to the anthracite pebbled Selene family haha! I love how we all have similar, yet different choices; it speaks to the versatility and personality Marco helps us express. You and @Kimbashop inspired me to pull out my Selene. I also am testing out my Penelope Messenger tomorrow that I hardly use...I will see how it goes but it might be that I will be deciding on either keeping the Penny M for my daughters one day or letting her go. I tend to reach for bags that are a bit bigger...


----------



## christinemliu

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Would everyone who has Bordeaux or midnight tuscania post a pic that features the tone of the hardware against the leather? I'm totally unable to choose hardware on my 3rd and 4th Astras and I even have bags work two of the three I'm considering (gold and dark gunmetal). But I'm thinking silver could be nice on Bordeaux.... But gold and dark gunmetal would be nice too! I think I'm going for gold for midnight but silver is not out of the question!


Here is silver with midnight Tuscania! However, I have a Juliet in midnight blue Tuscania on order and I did choose light gunmetal for that one. Just for a slightly darker shade of metal.


----------



## TotinScience

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Would everyone who has Bordeaux or midnight tuscania post a pic that features the tone of the hardware against the leather? I'm totally unable to choose hardware on my 3rd and 4th Astras and I even have bags work two of the three I'm considering (gold and dark gunmetal). But I'm thinking silver could be nice on Bordeaux.... But gold and dark gunmetal would be nice too! I think I'm going for gold for midnight but silver is not out of the question!


Ill make a photo for you with all 4 metals on the midnight blue once the light becomes better here. In my experience, bordeaux looks fantastic with light gunmetal!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> @coach943, welcome to the anthracite pebbled Selene family haha! I love how we all have similar, yet different choices; it speaks to the versatility and personality Marco helps us express. You and @Kimbashop inspired me to pull out my Selene. I also am testing out my Penelope Messenger tomorrow that I hardly use...I will see how it goes but it might be that I will be deciding on either keeping the Penny M for my daughters one day or letting her go. I tend to reach for bags that are a bit bigger...
> 
> View attachment 5041157


Nice picture! I do love a good grey.


----------



## TotinScience

@BagsAndCarbs, here it is - still not the best shot, as it is overcast here! The smallest clip is light gunmetal. I applied a vivid cool filter because otherwise colors read a lot warmer than they are in real life


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm going to get gold with midnight but I am torn on the Bordeaux. Light gunmetal is out but the other 3 are all compelling. I'm thinking gold would dress up the bag more and silver would be lovely too, but dark gunmetal i already have in my nut nappa Astra. But it looks so good.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oh and I wear only gold jewelry. It's the tone that my skin needs. But I'm flexible on a bag and think Marco's pale silver is nice. I just don't like silver that's anywhere near grey.

I do have several shoes and belts with touches of silver hardware aaaand I wear them with my gold jewelry because my gold jewelry is mostly right up around my face and buried in a mane of hair most of the time and not very loud. So I guess silver coordinates better with my fashion but gold with my jewelry. So either one. Or then the dark gunmetal is so cool and I wear a lot of black so it coordinates great with black. But I have that already and since I'm going to have 4 Astras I want them to look as different as possible. So maybe silver? Argghhh!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to get gold with midnight but I am torn on the Bordeaux. Light gunmetal is out but the other 3 are all compelling. I'm thinking gold would dress up the bag more and silver would be lovely too, but dark gunmetal i already have in my nut nappa Astra. But it looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041513
> 
> 
> Oh and I wear only gold jewelry. It's the tone that my skin needs. But I'm flexible on a bag and think Marco's pale silver is nice. I just don't like silver that's anywhere near grey.
> 
> I do have several shoes and belts with touches of silver hardware aaaand I wear them with my gold jewelry because my gold jewelry is mostly right up around my face and buried in a mane of hair most of the time and not very loud. So I guess silver coordinates better with my fashion but gold with my jewelry. So either one. Or then the dark gunmetal is so cool and I wear a lot of black so it coordinates great with black. But I have that already and since I'm going to have 4 Astras I want them to look as different as possible. So maybe silver? Argghhh!!!


Am I the only person who has never ever thought about the hardware on a bag matching anything other than the bag, lol.   I must have no fashion sense at all


----------



## TotinScience

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to get gold with midnight but I am torn on the Bordeaux. Light gunmetal is out but the other 3 are all compelling. I'm thinking gold would dress up the bag more and silver would be lovely too, but dark gunmetal i already have in my nut nappa Astra. But it looks so good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5041513
> 
> 
> Oh and I wear only gold jewelry. It's the tone that my skin needs. But I'm flexible on a bag and think Marco's pale silver is nice. I just don't like silver that's anywhere near grey.
> 
> I do have several shoes and belts with touches of silver hardware aaaand I wear them with my gold jewelry because my gold jewelry is mostly right up around my face and buried in a mane of hair most of the time and not very loud. So I guess silver coordinates better with my fashion but gold with my jewelry. So either one. Or then the dark gunmetal is so cool and I wear a lot of black so it coordinates great with black. But I have that already and since I'm going to have 4 Astras I want them to look as different as possible. So maybe silver? Argghhh!!!


I apologize, my post above was meant for you, @SouthernPurseGal, not @BagsAndCarbs


----------



## Fancyfree

I love my Anchor Grey Sheen Calista . I have never before owned or wanted a shiny leather, but love it in slouchy Calista

Not sure how to take care of it. 
It seems very resiliant, but because I love it I feel a (maybe unecessary) need to protect it.

Do any of you have experience in using Bick 4 (or any other product) on Sheen / Athene?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

TotinScience said:


> I apologize, my post above was meant for you, @SouthernPurseGal, not @BagsAndCarbs


No worries, I knew that & I assumed it was a typo


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I love my Anchor Grey Sheen Calista . I have never before owned or wanted a shiny leather, but love it in slouchy Calista
> 
> Not sure how to take care of it.
> It seems very resiliant, but because I love it I feel a (maybe unecessary) need to protect it.
> 
> Do any of you have experience in using Bick 4 (or any other product) on Sheen / Athene?


I have used Bick4 on my Celeste Athene (sheen) Selene. It doesn't seem to be a problem, but you might want to test it out in a place that no one can readily see, just in case.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Would everyone who has Bordeaux or midnight tuscania post a pic that features the tone of the hardware against the leather? I'm totally unable to choose hardware on my 3rd and 4th Astras and I even have bags work two of the three I'm considering (gold and dark gunmetal). But I'm thinking silver could be nice on Bordeaux.... But gold and dark gunmetal would be nice too! I think I'm going for gold for midnight but silver is not out of the question!


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Grande Mia in brown caiman iridescent leather, a limited leather from a long while ago. I  this bag.
> 
> I am waiting patiently for the new spring/summer styles...
> 
> View attachment 5039649


You are just cutest thing ever, such a sweet smile.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> I love my Anchor Grey Sheen Calista . I have never before owned or wanted a shiny leather, but love it in slouchy Calista
> 
> Not sure how to take care of it.
> It seems very resiliant, but because I love it I feel a (maybe unecessary) need to protect it.
> 
> Do any of you have experience in using Bick 4 (or any other product) on Sheen / Athene?


Did you post a photo of it?  Oh no, did I miss it?


----------



## Fancyfree

@SouthernPurseGal,
I have been in exactly the same conundrum as you with my Dark Chocolate Pebbled from the clearance sale .
Marco sent me _excellent _photos of the leather with all the different hardware.

I _still_ could not make up my mind 

In the end I asked him to keep the bag / leather on hold and send me a leather sample to enable me to decide which hardware I want .


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> Did you post a photo of it?  Oh no, did I miss it?


It is on page 42 of the reference thread, 




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LuvNLux

@Fancyfree Thanks!  I checked it out!  Lots of beautiful bags on that page, including yours


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I decided dark gunmetal is just so Art Deco Astra perfect. For monochromatic Bordeaux tuscania. Gold and dark blue is one of my favorite combinations so that one must be gold and I think it will be dressier, although dark gunmetal hardware never looks shabby either. I ended up deciding that because all 3 of my other Astras will have a contrasting lock closure that really stands out. So I wanted tone on tone for Bordeaux. Or near to it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Would you guys be willing to pay to jump the queue, if Marco offered that as a possibility? I feel like it isn't unheard of that businesses sometimes offers a rush order option for a surcharge. I feel like I would be happy to pay extra for that, even if it were €100. Am I weird?


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Would you guys be willing to pay to jump the queue, if Marco offered that as a possibility? I feel like it isn't unheard of that businesses sometimes offers a rush order option for a surcharge. I feel like I would be happy to pay extra for that, even if it were €100. Am I weird?


We might not be the right people to ask, as you jumping the queue would delay _our _orders 

But to answer your question, I would rather put the money towards another bag. Also, part of me enjoys impatiently looking forward to my bags arriving. Like a kid counting down to Christmas day.


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> We might not be the right people to ask, as you jumping the queue would delay _our _orders
> 
> But to answer your question, I would rather put the money towards another bag. Also, part of me enjoys impatiently looking forward to my bags arriving. Like a kid counting down to Christmas day.


Same, I would rather put that money towards another bag.
Also, I rather like the surprise of receiving a white box suddenly after forgetting what I ordered.
For me, the waiting is part of the bespoke experience.
Shipping is also a bit faster now, as it's gone from 2.5 months to 1 month for me while it was one week for delivery before.


----------



## southernbelle43

I like not knowing exactly when I will get that email saying my bag has been shipped.  If I were just beginning my bag journey I would  probably be less patient, but I have plenty of bags to enjoy while waiting for one.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I am the queen of impatience! I know!


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> You are just cutest thing ever, such a sweet smile.


@southernbelle43 Thank you


----------



## anabg

Good morning. Natural Calf Mini Zhoe in Cobalt Blue.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I finally finalized my midnight tuscania and Bordeaux tuscania bag orders. Two more soft Astra flap satchels with sliding chain and leather 2-way strap with no top handle. And half a dozen metallic belts with matching wrap bracelets.   

Now the wait begins! I can't wait to see everyone else's tuscania goodies that you guys ordered are during winter. 
And now I feel like I *might* just have enough time to save up enough cash to buy *one* bag in the coming weeks  if new spring and summer styles/leathers are offered that I just have to have.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm in love love love and can't stop saying it! With my dogs and the Astra.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And I just struck a deal to sell a Chanel jumbo classic flap specifically so that I could buy several *more* Astras. Because buying four feels like halfway there, ya know? I still don't have a metallic one or a statement color one or a black one......!!!!  
I just thought you guys would approve.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And I just struck a deal to sell a Chanel jumbo classic flap specifically so that I could buy several *more* Astras. Because buying four feels like halfway there, ya know? I still don't have a metallic one or a statement color one or a black one......!!!!
> I just thought you guys would approve.


Can you do a mod shot with your astra? I’d love to see how the bag hands on the shoulder and as a crossbody with this type of strap.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Kimbashop said:


> Can you do a mod shot with your astra? I’d love to see how the bag hands on the shoulder and as a crossbody with this type of strap.


Sure! I'll get my daughter to snap my pic tomorrow. But of course he can customize the strap to whatever drop length you need.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Can’t wait to see the new collection!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Hey I'm ready. I sold a Chanel jumbo classic flap last night  to buy more from Marco, so I'm in like flynn when he introduces anything new and "me". I'm hoping for Arianna midi. I want one so bad.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Hey I'm ready. I sold a Chanel jumbo classic flap last night  to buy more from Marco, so I'm in like flynn when he introduces anything new and "me". I'm hoping for Arianna midi. I want one so bad.


Looking at the Astra crossbody, makes me realize you have the Astra. I’ve been thinking that was the crossbody since you first posted your picture.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Nope, mine is the Astra satchel! I don't think any smaller would make me as happy.


----------



## Cessair

Fellow Massaccesi fans, do you think it would be ok to ask Marco for a Little Minerva without the flap and the pockets (so the front would look the same as the back)? I really like the size and the pleated sides of the Little Minerva but the front is too bulky/busy for me because I am not very tall (And the additional leather means more weight). But I wouldn’t want my enquiry to come across as a criticism on his design, so I am hesitant to ask.

what do you think?


----------



## Fancyfree

Cessair said:


> Fellow Massaccesi fans, do you think it would be ok to ask Marco for a Little Minerva without the flap and the pockets (so the front would look the same as the back)? I really like the size and the pleated sides of the Little Minerva but the front is too bulky/busy for me because I am not very tall (And the additional leather means more weight). But I wouldn’t want my enquiry to come across as a criticism on his design, so I am hesitant to ask.
> 
> what do you think?


If you explain your likes and wishes the same way as you did here, Marco will _not _take is as criticism   .


----------



## Cessair

Fancyfree said:


> If you explain your likes and wishes the same way as you did here, Marco will _not _take is as criticism   .


Thank you, I will


----------



## Fancyfree

Cessair said:


> Thank you, I will


Actually, I am wondering whether I maybe will copy your idea..... 
Are you going for a zipped closure or magnet?

_Please_ post photos when you receive your bag


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I am the queen of impatience! I know!


We have all been there.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My next two will have a shorter drop. This hangs a bit too long when worn crossbody. I may have a cobbler add new holes and remove some of the excess leather strap.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am posting one last time (I am sure you will be glad) that Tuscania is the most perfect leather for the Selene midi.  I did add the lightest extra lining possible in the front and back, but not the sides.  I am more pleased with this leather in this style than any MM bag I have ever ordered. I love that it stays looking cinched when it is not.  Having a fairly large bag that looks much smaller is a win win for me. So there. I will now promise not to post this  again, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5045645
> View attachment 5045646
> View attachment 5045647
> 
> My next two will have a shorter drop. This hangs a bit too long when worn crossbody. I may have a cobbler add new holes and remove some of the excess leather strap.


Very chic my dear!!!


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5045645
> View attachment 5045646
> View attachment 5045647
> 
> My next two will have a shorter drop. This hangs a bit too long when worn crossbody. I may have a cobbler add new holes and remove some of the excess leather strap.


Thanks for posting these! It is SO helpful to see what a bag looks like on a body. I really love the look of the double-hanging chain and the bag looks great in Nappa. I can see what you mean about the length of the strap for a crossbody. Also that nut color is really great.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I am posting one last time (I am sure you will be glad) that Tuscania is the most perfect leather for the Selene midi.  I did add the lightest extra lining possible in the front and back, but not the sides.  I am more pleased with this leather in this style than any MM bag I have ever ordered. I love that it stays looking cinched when it is not.  Having a fairly large bag that looks much smaller is a win win for me. So there. I will now promise not to post this  again, lol.
> View attachment 5045649


It does look really nice in this leather. It really shows off the distressed look of Tuscania.


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5045645
> View attachment 5045646
> View attachment 5045647
> 
> My next two will have a shorter drop. This hangs a bit too long when worn crossbody. I may have a cobbler add new holes and remove some of the excess leather strap.


Love this, it looks great on you.


southernbelle43 said:


> I am posting one last time (I am sure you will be glad) that Tuscania is the most perfect leather for the Selene midi.  I did add the lightest extra lining possible in the front and back, but not the sides.  I am more pleased with this leather in this style than any MM bag I have ever ordered. I love that it stays looking cinched when it is not.  Having a fairly large bag that looks much smaller is a win win for me. So there. I will now promise not to post this  again, lol.
> View attachment 5045649


I love this bag! I drool every time I see all your beautiful tuscania bags. I’m finally getting my order this afternoon


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Love this, it looks great on you.
> 
> I love this bag! I drool every time I see all your beautiful tuscania bags. I’m finally getting my order this afternoon


Yea.  Be sure  and post pictures immediately!


----------



## carterazo

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5045645
> View attachment 5045646
> View attachment 5045647
> 
> My next two will have a shorter drop. This hangs a bit too long when worn crossbody. I may have a cobbler add new holes and remove some of the excess leather strap.



So chic!  Thanks for sharing all these pics.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> I am posting one last time (I am sure you will be glad) that Tuscania is the most perfect leather for the Selene midi.  I did add the lightest extra lining possible in the front and back, but not the sides.  I am more pleased with this leather in this style than any MM bag I have ever ordered. I love that it stays looking cinched when it is not.  Having a fairly large bag that looks much smaller is a win win for me. So there. I will now promise not to post this  again, lol.
> View attachment 5045649



You made me laugh!   But seriously, no need to apologize for all the pics. You know we enjoy every single one. The leather variation looks so yummy in this bag! You can truly appreciate all its goodness.


----------



## southernbelle43

carterazo said:


> You made me laugh!   But seriously, no need to apologize for all the pics. You know we enjoy every single one. The leather variation looks so yummy in this bag! You can truly appreciate all its goodness.


This last year I have purchased several bags, spending a not small sum of money, on bags that did not work for me. Blame it on the Pandemic or whatever, it has not been good for my budget. So I am just so thrilled to have finally gotten it right!  After being on this journey for over 4 years, you would think I had learned my lesson. And I brag that I have. NOT.  Even the best of us seem to fall off of the wagon occasionally and fall for the new leather or the new style!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Love this, it looks great on you.
> 
> I love this bag! I drool every time I see all your beautiful tuscania bags. I’m finally getting my order this afternoon


And to think I resisted this leather and never even considered it for the longest time.


----------



## Cessair

Fancyfree said:


> Actually, I am wondering whether I maybe will copy your idea.....
> Are you going for a zipped closure or magnet?
> 
> _Please_ post photos when you receive your bag



Yes please do! Then I won’t be alone with my strange request 

I think I will go for the zipped closure, I need a bit more safety for city trips. Happy to share the photos when the bag arrives . But first I need to make the most difficult decision - which leathers? I haven’t tried Fiore yet so I might go for Crimson for the body and Beige for the sides.


----------



## afroken

Cessair said:


> Fellow Massaccesi fans, do you think it would be ok to ask Marco for a Little Minerva without the flap and the pockets (so the front would look the same as the back)? I really like the size and the pleated sides of the Little Minerva but the front is too bulky/busy for me because I am not very tall (And the additional leather means more weight). But I wouldn’t want my enquiry to come across as a criticism on his design, so I am hesitant to ask.
> 
> what do you think?


Have you considered the Grande Penelope? Marco had once told me that it’s the fancier counterpart of Little Minerva.


----------



## Cessair

afroken said:


> Have you considered the Grande Penelope? Marco had once told me that it’s the fancier counterpart of Little Minerva.



Good point, I haven’t considered the Grande Penelope. Just checked on the MM website, it is lovely and very elegant but I am not sure it would be suited to slouching (which I would want for my next bag). And of course, the side pleats of the Little Minerva are just beautiful, I really need those


----------



## HermesHope

Can anyone help me before I bother Marco again, please? I ordered a new bag plus three bracelets a few weeks ago and forgot to discuss the size of the bracelets with him. Could you tell me what sizes they come in? TIA


----------



## afroken

Cessair said:


> Good point, I haven’t considered the Grande Penelope. Just checked on the MM website, it is lovely and very elegant but I am not sure it would be suited to slouching (which I would want for my next bag). And of course, the side pleats of the Little Minerva are just beautiful, I really need those


Fair enough, the Little Minerva is my favourite MM style and I have one arriving tomorrow (I had thought it was arriving today but had forgotten it’s a holiday here today). I’ll post a photo once I receive it. I have another one in nappa and it’s wonderful. Good luck deciding!

On another note, you can also consider sorrento for Little Minerva. Look back at Marco’s blog posts on sorrento leather and ask him if he has any left.


----------



## orchidmyst

HermesHope said:


> Can anyone help me before I bother Marco again, please? I ordered a new bag plus three bracelets a few weeks ago and forgot to discuss the size of the bracelets with him. Could you tell me what sizes they come in? TIA


I haven't ordered bracelets for a long time but in the past, he asked for the measurements of my wrist. I measured another bracelet that I liked in terms of looseness. I ordered in multiple colors and asked him to make one first. He made it to my measurements but I found I liked it more loose, so we made the adjustment for the rest of the bracelets. You can use a string and remember to let Marco know that you included some extra space. I suggest making your bracelet a bit looser because 1) you may put on weight and 2) if you wear more than one bracelet, using the wrist measurement means the 2nd bracelet may be too tight. It would be a slow process to get it right but once you have your desired bracelet size, you can order as many bracelets as you want. I have many in those special limited edition colors.
As for hardware, I suggest silver because it is more neutral as the gold hardware is a bit warm, unlike the light gold hardware on Marco's bags.


----------



## HermesHope

Thank you so much @orchidmyst x


----------



## Cessair

afroken said:


> Fair enough, the Little Minerva is my favourite MM style and I have one arriving tomorrow (I had thought it was arriving today but had forgotten it’s a holiday here today). I’ll post a photo once I receive it. I have another one in nappa and it’s wonderful. Good luck deciding!
> 
> On another note, you can also consider sorrento for Little Minerva. Look back at Marco’s blog posts on sorrento leather and ask him if he has any left.



Oooh looking forward to seeing a photo of your new Little Minerva! 

Thank you for the recommendation regarding sorrento, perhaps I’m in luck and he still has some skins left. I did regret not ordering anything in that leather, it looks very soft and smooshy


----------



## orchidmyst

HermesHope said:


> Thank you so much @orchidmyst x


Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
Here's my collection:


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013


WOW!


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> WOW!


Holy Moley!  I do love a fabulous collection!  So fun!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I no longer feel indulgent for ordering 7 in recent memory and having at least that many already. But I still have less than 20. I'm totally in awe and admiration of your collection!


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013


Wow this is awesome! Any pictures of you wearing the bracelets? Now I want one (or 10)!


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Wow this is awesome! Any pictures of you wearing the bracelets? Now I want one (or 10)!


This is an old pic that I posted before


----------



## HermesHope

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013



OMG!!!!! Your collection is amazing. Oh no, a new obsession is coming my way...


----------



## afroken

My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.

Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.



Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.



Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.
> 
> Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.
> View attachment 5046988
> 
> 
> Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.
> View attachment 5047001
> 
> 
> Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.


_LOVE_ them! Your Little Minerva is to die for.
And thank you for the warning about the Bordeaux colour,- glad to be prepared.


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.
> 
> Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.
> View attachment 5046988
> 
> 
> Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.
> View attachment 5047001
> 
> 
> Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.


Yay Minerva Midnight blue Tuscania twins! Beautiful bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.
> 
> Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.
> View attachment 5046988
> 
> 
> Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.
> View attachment 5047001
> 
> 
> Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.


congratulations on your two beautiful bags! I am loving these Minervas in midnight tuscania. Looks like a great all-around bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am becoming very impatient about my 3 Tuscania bags. And a little bit annoyed.
I know shipment to the US is much faster than to Norway, but my bags have not even been posted yet (so they are not even finished yet.)

I placed my Tuscania order 10th February, 2nd day of the promo.
@TotinScience received both her Tuscania Little Minerva _and _her clearance sale Penelope by 27th March!

Sorry, I am not usually this grumpy. Just needed to let off some steam


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I am becoming very impatient about my 3 Tuscania bags. And a little bit annoyed.
> I know shipment to the US is much faster than to Norway, but my bags have not even been posted yet (so they are not even finished yet.)
> 
> I placed my Tuscania order 10th February, 2nd day of the promo.
> @TotinScience received both her Tuscania Little Minerva _and _her clearance sale Penelope by 27th March!
> 
> Sorry, I am not usually this grumpy. Just needed to let off some steam


Not to be pedantic but it was a Minerva midi . Not that it changes anything, just more for reference of other lovely TPFers . Sorry lady, I definitely didn't ask to jump the line at all! If anything, I actually asked Marco if it would be OK to combine shipments without affecting other ladies.


----------



## carterazo

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013



Wow, wow, wow! Do you have one in every MM leather and color? If not, you're pretty close. I love how you have them organized like the rainbow.


----------



## TotinScience

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013


this is FIERCE!! Bookmarking for any future indulgences


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I am becoming very impatient about my 3 Tuscania bags. And a little bit annoyed.
> I know shipment to the US is much faster than to Norway, but my bags have not even been posted yet (so they are not even finished yet.)
> 
> I placed my Tuscania order 10th February, 2nd day of the promo.
> @TotinScience received both her Tuscania Little Minerva _and _her clearance sale Penelope by 27th March!
> 
> Sorry, I am not usually this grumpy. Just needed to let off some steam


Sorry to hear that. I would’ve been impatient too if my order still hasn’t been shipped yet while many have already received their orders. I ordered on the last day of the promo so I’m surprised that I’ve received my order already while yours hasn’t been shipped out yet. It could be that you have a larger order, and that one bag had a mistake so they had to remake it, hence the delay. My first Little Minerva shipped out 2 months after I ordered because they forgot to add the requested modifications. I would reach out to Marco and inquire, hopefully your order will be shipped out soon  

P.S. I’ll PM you a modshot if the Little Minerva some time this week


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.
> 
> Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.
> View attachment 5046988
> 
> 
> Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.
> View attachment 5047001
> 
> 
> Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.



Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> Not to be pedantic but it was a Minerva midi . Not that it changes anything, just more for reference of other lovely TPFers . Sorry lady, I definitely didn't ask to jump the line at all! If anything, I actually asked Marco if it would be OK to combine shipments without affecting other ladies.


Dear @TotinScience, I did not mean to target you or accuse you,- I am so sorry! I used your bags as an example because you were the first (of several) to share your Tuscania from the promo. 

Lesson to myself: Never write and publish when annoyed / grumpy ! 

And thinking about it, the order in which bags are made might depend on several factors. 
Maybe it was most efficient to make all the blue bags in one go,- same thread, same edge paint, etc .


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @TotinScience, I did not mean to target you or accuse you,- I am so sorry! I used your bags as an example because you were the first (of several) to share your Tuscania from the promo.
> 
> Lesson to myself: Never write and publish when annoyed / grumpy !
> 
> And thinking about it, the order in which bags are made might depend on several factors.
> Maybe it was most efficient to make all the blue bags in one go,- same thread, same edge paint, etc .


no apologies needed at all! I knew what you meant, just wanted to assure you as well that, just as you put it, the workshop probably operates not just on a first come/first serve basis, but probably with their own internal schedule of what is most efficient. Fingers crossed, your bags will arrive ASAP !


----------



## orchidmyst

carterazo said:


> Wow, wow, wow! Do you have one in every MM leather and color? If not, you're pretty close. I love how you have them organized like the rainbow.


I haven't gotten any new bracelets for more than a year, so I don't have any in the Africa, Fiore and Cuoio Toscano leather.
I find that I end up wearing the bracelets in colors that I like and some don't get worn.
Having green and yellow is a nice way to add some contrast if I'm wearing purple clothes.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> _LOVE_ them! Your Little Minerva is to die for.
> And thank you for the warning about the Bordeaux colour,- glad to be prepared.


I took my bordeaux tuscania Flora out for a walk today and it is a chameleon. Under outdoor light it does look like my photo above, and in indoor light it looks a tad browner. Still a nice colour. Let me know what you think when you receive yours.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I can't wait to have my Bordeaux tuscania Astra!    I am still second guessing my choice of dark gunmetal hardware but....


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> This special offer has a very bad timing ... just popping as I was ordering a Modena for my sister‘s friend.
> I caved in. Just ordered a sacramento green Theia with sage lining. I really do not need another a bag, but I needed a lift me up. So, perhaps this offer has no bad timing after all.


Hi Ludmilla, did you receive your sacramento green sheen theia yet? If so, can you please post a photo? I'm very curious about this colour and leather, and am considering ordering a Little Minerva in this. Thanks so much


----------



## Fancyfree

I am wondering,- is the current Midnight Blue Tuscania slightly lighter in colour than the previous, 2017 batch (available until early autumn 2020)?


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I am wondering,- is the current Midnight Blue Tuscania slightly lighter in colour than the previous, 2017 batch (available until early autumn 2020)?


I was actually wondering regarding @afroken's observation that her bordeaux baggie looks more brown than bags of yore in this leather. It is entirely possible the new batch is slightly different in color - sometimes the tanneries can't even produce the same shade anymore at all! Most famously, IMO, one of Marco's most BEAUTIFUL leathers was a deep violet merinos and tannery couldn't make it anymore once he ran out.


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> I was actually wondering regarding @afroken's observation that her bordeaux baggie looks more brown than bags of yore in this leather. It is entirely possible the new batch is slightly different in color - sometimes the tanneries can't even produce the same shade anymore at all! Most famously, IMO, one of Marco's most BEAUTIFUL leathers was a deep violet merinos and tannery couldn't make it anymore once he ran out.


That deep violet merinos is the MM leather of my dreams  here’s wishing that Marco can get it again.


----------



## TotinScience

afroken said:


> That deep violet merinos is the MM leather of my dreams  here’s wishing that Marco can get it again.


I wonder if we can grassroot it again and see if he can inquire with a tannery about it!


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> I wonder if we can grassroot it again and see if he can inquire with a tannery about it!


Count me in   Always on the hunt for a good purple. In fact I regret not getting a Little Minerva (my MM dream bag) in the purple velvet verona when I had the chance....


----------



## Fancyfree

Does anyone have both the old and new Midnight Blue Tuscania for comparison?


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Count me in   Always on the hunt for a good purple. In fact I regret not getting a Little Minerva (my MM dream bag) in the purple velvet verona when I had the chance....


+1 @TotinScience   I would love to order a bag in violet merino. Bu the time I discovered MM, he was out of that leather.

@afroken, would love to know what makes little Minerva your dream bag. I don’t own one but people rave about it. I have thought about ordering either a mini or a midi.


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Hi Ludmilla, did you receive your sacramento green sheen theia yet? If so, can you please post a photo? I'm very curious about this colour and leather, and am considering ordering a Little Minerva in this. Thanks so much


Here you go:


----------



## Ludmilla

I took a comparison pic with forest green Aphrodite, too.


----------



## ajamy

TotinScience said:


> I was actually wondering regarding @afroken's observation that her bordeaux baggie looks more brown than bags of yore in this leather. It is entirely possible the new batch is slightly different in color - sometimes the tanneries can't even produce the same shade anymore at all! Most famously, IMO, one of Marco's most BEAUTIFUL leathers was a deep violet merinos and tannery couldn't make it anymore once he ran out.


I remember that violet colour, and how popular it was.  On the subject, port merinos has also changed over time, when I placed my last order Marco confirmed it is now more red toned than the original.  Luckily that was just the colour I wanted.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Can’t wait to see the new collection!
> 
> View attachment 5044877


I wonder if we will get some new designs..?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I took a comparison pic with forest green Aphrodite, too.
> View attachment 5047661


OK Ludmilla, pleas stop posting these drop dead gorgeous bags, like this Theia.  I have sold three bags and gifted two to get my bag count below 20 which is where I am comfortable. Then you have to post this, shame on you.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> OK Ludmilla, pleas stop posting these drop dead gorgeous bags, like this Theia.  I have sold three bags and gifted two to get my bag count below 20 which is where I am comfortable. Then you have to post this, shame on you.


I was asked to do so.  Sorry!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I was asked to do so.  Sorry!


Well OK, I suppose I can give you a pass on this one.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Well OK, I suppose I can give you a pass on this one.


Thank you!


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go:
> View attachment 5047658


Stunning colour and bag. Thank you so much for posting the photos! I've asked Marco to include a swatch of this colour in my next shipment, I'm tempted to get something in this 


Kimbashop said:


> @afroken, would love to know what makes little Minerva your dream bag. I don’t own one but people rave about it. I have thought about ordering either a mini or a midi.


The Little Minerva is reminiscent of my Mulberry Alexa and Proenza Schouler PS1 - it has the same retro messenger style, flap bag feel. It has enough organization, and fits a lot without looking bulky or boxy. It is softly structured (I guess that's dependent on which leather you choose). I have one in dark green nappa and it's perfect. My tuscania one is a touch softer, but still keeps its shape.

I have added longer front flap and back slip pocket for both of my Little Minervas, and am extremely happy with the result. If I were to only keep one style from Marco, it would be the Little Minerva, no hesitation.

Some ladies here (I forget whom) recommended that I choose the Midi Minerva if I wanted a mid sized bag, but I think the Little is plenty enough and fits as much as a mid sized bag.

I'll PM you a modshot for reference.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I wonder if we will get some new designs..?



I’m thinking, yes! I don’t recall him ever releasing a new season without something new. I’ve only been buying since 2016 though.


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Stunning colour and bag. Thank you so much for posting the photos! I've asked Marco to include a swatch of this colour in my next shipment, I'm tempted to get something in this
> 
> The Little Minerva is reminiscent of my Mulberry Alexa and Proenza Schouler PS1 - it has the same retro messenger style, flap bag feel. It has enough organization, and fits a lot without looking bulky or boxy. It is softly structured (I guess that's dependent on which leather you choose). I have one in dark green nappa and it's perfect. My tuscania one is a touch softer, but still keeps its shape.
> 
> I have added longer front flap and back slip pocket for both of my Little Minervas, and am extremely happy with the result. If I were to only keep one style from Marco, it would be the Little Minerva, no hesitation.
> 
> Some ladies here (I forget whom) recommended that I choose the Midi Minerva if I wanted a mid sized bag, but I think the Little is plenty enough and fits as much as a mid sized bag.
> 
> I'll PM you a modshot for reference.


You are very welcome! And thank you for the bag love.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Bordeaux was always brown in person and Burgundy in photos. Midnight was indeed darker before, I suspect...but I'll know for sure when I get my next box!


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Ordering bracelets is a slippery slope.
> Here's my collection:
> View attachment 5046013


This is super amazing! And like someone said, what a great way to catalog Massaccesi leather...if you haven't yet, you should add this photo to the Massaccesi Reference Thread. Love these!


----------



## TotinScience

A mod shot of a Minerva midi for @Kimbashop since we are height twins , and a car portrait of a deep violet merinos Penny midi that I was able to snatch from Marco’s samples after that beautiful leather went away for good. I sent my inquiry about resurrecting it, will report back what I learn!


----------



## LuvNLux

TotinScience said:


> A mod shot of a Minerva midi for @Kimbashop since we are height twins , and a car portrait of a deep violet merinos Penny midi that I was able to snatch from Marco’s samples after that beautiful leather went away for good. I sent my inquiry about resurrecting it, will report back what I learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048047
> View attachment 5048048


Gasp!  That Violet!  Holding my breath for a new leather batch in as close a color match as possible.


----------



## TotinScience

LuvNLux said:


> Gasp!  That Violet!  Holding my breath for a new leather batch in as close a color match as possible.


Marco said he will talk to the tannery tomorrow! He is the best . I am not holding my hopes up, since last time they said they couldn't do it, but we can still dream


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> Marco said he will talk to the tannery tomorrow! He is the best . I am not holding my hopes up, since last time they said they couldn't do it, but we can still dream


OMG OMG I will think long and hard tonight about what style I want should Marco be able to work his magic and get that colour back


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> My tuscania order has arrived! I ordered a Little Minerva and a Flora.
> 
> Little Minerva is in midnight blue tuscania, tortilla lining, light gunmetal hardware. Modifications include longer front flap and back slip pocket. This is a stunning colour! Prior to submitting my order I had gone back and forth on whether I should choose midnight blue or bordeaux, and I’m so glad I chose midnight. The photo shows the colour accurately. It weighs next to nothing despite this model being one of Marco’s heavier bags. I’m very, very happy with this bag.
> View attachment 5046988
> 
> 
> Next up is Flora in bordeaux tuscania. It has taupe lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Modifications include an accessory strap rather than a wristlet strap (so that there’s a clip on both ends of the strap). The colour is more brown in person compared to most of the photos we see in the thread. Overall it’s just a difficult colour to pick up on camera (even my photo below shows it more burgundy than it is). It’s still a nice colour, and I’m glad I got something in it (just not a bigger piece). As with the tuscania Little Minerva, the distressing is lovely.
> View attachment 5047001
> 
> 
> Extra note: the leather feels a bit dry as previous reviews have mentioned.


Both are beautiful. Isn’t midnight unique. I love mine.


----------



## samfalstaff

TotinScience said:


> A mod shot of a Minerva midi for @Kimbashop since we are height twins , and a car portrait of a deep violet merinos Penny midi that I was able to snatch from Marco’s samples after that beautiful leather went away for good. I sent my inquiry about resurrecting it, will report back what I learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048047
> View attachment 5048048


This is beautiful! Both of them! Trying to resist the urge to buy something in midnight blue tuscania...


----------



## Kimbashop

TotinScience said:


> A mod shot of a Minerva midi for @Kimbashop since we are height twins , and a car portrait of a deep violet merinos Penny midi that I was able to snatch from Marco’s samples after that beautiful leather went away for good. I sent my inquiry about resurrecting it, will report back what I learn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048047
> View attachment 5048048


Thanks for this! I do appreciate the height to bag ratio. It helps to see what the midi looks like. It looks fab on you.  Such a fun and carefree bag even though I imagine it’s also a workhorse. And that violet makes me swoon.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Both are beautiful. Isn’t midnight unique. I love mine.


So unique, I'm obsessed with the veins/distressing! Hopefully Marco would be able to release additional colours in the future. Loving the whiskey too.


----------



## afroken

clu0984 said:


> How could I have overlooked the Minerva?  Got one in the violet merino and it's so comfortable.  Also got the angel in port merino, not shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505251


Just came across this Minerva. My dream MM leather + my dream MM bag  now if only I have unlimited storage capacity plus an never-dying money tree!


----------



## TotinScience

@afroken @Kimbashop, I honestly wonder if there is a genetic component to loving purple, kind of like aversion to cilantro is genetic. Other colors people enjoy, but us purple lovers LOVE purple


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Isn't
	

		
			
		

		
	





Metallic blue 1.5" belt with gold buckle. And my monogram although it's hard to see. I love it!


----------



## afroken

TotinScience said:


> @afroken @Kimbashop, I honestly wonder if there is a genetic component to loving purple, kind of like aversion to cilantro is genetic. Other colors people enjoy, but us purple lovers LOVE purple


Wouldn’t be surprised. Most people I know that love purple really LOVES the colour! The more saturated the better.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all! Long time no see!
I have been busy at work and yesterday I got my astrazeneca shot (and moments after I read that UK banned it for people under 30 -yay- and in Spain for people under 60). Fun times.
I got a crazy rash and high fever... that plus other restrictions have me down, so I came here and I saw I had six more pages to read! yay! I love all your reveals!!
@afroken I love your blue tuscania little minerva, and the flora with those modifications is genius! very trendy, very fendi baguette like!
@Ludmilla I love the contrast stitching on your Theia!
@SouthernPurseGal The belt is soooo elegant. And may I say you have a killer figure!

Still waiting on my modified little athena, and I think I'll get it either tomorrow or at the beginning of next week.


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi all! Long time no see!
> I have been busy at work and yesterday I got my astrazeneca shot (and moments after I read that UK banned it for people under 30 -yay- and in Spain for people under 60). Fun times.
> I got a crazy rash and high fever... that plus other restrictions have me down, so I came here and I saw I had six more pages to read! yay! I love all your reveals!!
> @afroken I love your blue tuscania little minerva, and the flora with those modifications is genius! very trendy, very fendi baguette like!
> @Ludmilla I love the contrast stitching on your Theia!
> @SouthernPurseGal The belt is soooo elegant. And may I say you have a killer figure!
> 
> Still waiting on my modified little athena, and I think I'll get it either tomorrow or at the beginning of next week.


Congratulations on getting your vaccine! Our vaccine roll out has been very slow and my parents haven’t even been able to get it yet and I’m a bit worried  hopefully soon. Hope your side effects goes away soon and that you’ll receive your MM bag shortly, can’t wait to see it!

Re: my Flora, I didn’t make much modifications. The Flora comes with a crossbody strap (chain or leather) and a wristlet strap. I swapped the wristlet strap with an accessory strap, which has hooks on both ends, so that I can hook one end of the strap to the Flora and another onto the key ring in my bag. See photo below:


----------



## Coastal jewel

Spring Newsletter and two new styles!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Coastal jewel said:


> Spring Newsletter and two new styles!


I love Little Ellen!   It’s comparable to Phoebe. Phoebe is 8.7 wide and 5.7in tall. Little Ellen is 8in wide and 5.8 in tall.
Big Ellen sort of reminds me of the handheld Modena. Cute!


----------



## djfmn

I am loving Ellen and Little Ellen. I also thought Ellen was similar to midi Modena and I asked Marco if it was. Here is his reply "Modena Midi has been created to be mainly a shoulder bag. Ellen is perfect for elbow or hand held". 
I am thinking Ellen in tan Cuoio Toscano. But I also love the new Pompei colors. Hmm decisions decisions.


----------



## LuvNLux

Spring Colors!


----------



## afroken

I wonder if the outside pocket zipper of the Little Ellen could be modified to a tassel, like the Gucci Soho Disco  I think that would look cute.


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I wonder if the outside pocket zipper of the Little Ellen could be modified to a tassel, like the Gucci Soho Disco  I think that would look cute.


I am sure Marco could make that change just send him an email. I had him change both my Diva and midi Diva to have a tie and remove the tassel. I preferred the tie that I saw on the Mansur Gavriel to the tassel.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> I wonder if the outside pocket zipper of the Little Ellen could be modified to a tassel, like the Gucci Soho Disco  I think that would look cute.



Great idea! I was thinking of just the zipper pull without that little strap, but I’d replace it with a small tassel.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Great idea! I was thinking of just the zipper pull without that little strap, but I’d replace it with a small tassel.


Yup, I believe the key word being "small". My only MM tassle is 20 cm long


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Yup, I believe the key word being "small". My only MM tassle is 20 cm long



I don’t even know if this qualifies as a tassel, but this is probably what I’d change that little strap to:


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I don’t even know if this qualifies as a tassel, but this is probably what I’d change that little strap to:
> View attachment 5052311


Another option is the Astra key ring


I actually really like the loop. It's shape mirrors the "lobster claw" swivel clasps.


----------



## smile10281

djfmn said:


> I am loving Ellen and Little Ellen. I also thought Ellen was similar to midi Modena and I asked Marco if it was. Here is his reply "Modena Midi has been created to be mainly a shoulder bag. Ellen is perfect for elbow or hand held".
> I am thinking Ellen in tan Cuoio Toscano. But I also love the new Pompei colors. Hmm decisions decisions.


Thanks for asking him about that! It looks like the handles on Ellen will fold down completely on the sides, unlike the Modena. I think that’s really nice, especially if wearing the bag over the shoulder or crossbody with the detachable messenger strap.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> Another option is the Astra key ring
> View attachment 5052333
> 
> I actually really like the loop. It's shape mirrors the "lobster claw" swivel clasps.


Except it's pretty big. I have one and I think it would overwhelm a small bag.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

look who's here... I have to do things now but I'll take my time to unbox it and take pics!!! YAY!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> look who's here... I have to do things now but I'll take my time to unbox it and take pics!!! YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052684


You have more restraint than I do...no delayed gratification in this house!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

LITTLE ATHENA FIRST IMPRESSIONS

Hi all,
I have some time now so I'll review my red nappa Little Athena soulder bag. I'll specify modifications and personalisation.

First of all, packaging. 
 the bag comes in the famous white box. The packaging is impecable, in my opinion. The cardboard box comes stacked with tissue paper and well wrapped.








The bag itself comes inside the dustbag, which feels substantial.





The straps come carefully packed. Not a single scratch on the hardware.
Now for the reaveal of the bag!
Little Athena Shoulder bag in Raspberry Nappa. Red lining. Light gold hardware.
Modifications: Addition of Theia Strap and addition of two rings to the sides to attach the strap.


The bag is simply gorgeous. The first thing you notice before you open the dustbag is the smell of the leather. I will not say anything else except this: it smell like really expensive, premium quality leather. That's it. Enough said.


*INTERIOR:*
As you can see, it comes fully stuffed with tissue paper. The zipper is as smooth as it gets.



As said before, the lining is red. It comes with all the normal specifications of the bag (no modifications). It feels stiff because it's new. The lining and accessories are perfectly in place.





STRAPS
It comes with the normal strap of the bag, and I added the Theia strap. I attatch how they look in the bag:
with theia strap ("folded")


With regular little athena strap



(review continues)


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Two straps:


"unfolded" Theia strap.



The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.

HARDWARE:
The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:




The feet are big and sturdy.



DETAILS

ayy... that smell...
the stitching is excellent.
the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
the edge paint is very good.
The logo is beautifully embossed.



The requested swatches come in a little bag.






Overall impressions:
I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)

I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.

Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol). 

What do you think of the bag??? 

It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...

oh one final thing:
I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


----------



## smile10281

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


Your bag is stunning!!!!  Thank you for the detailed review! So glad you love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


Your new bag is really beautiful and even better that it marks a milestone for you!


----------



## afroken

@BagsAndCarbs What a beautiful bag! Little Athena was never on my radar before but your review is making me reconsider this style. The raspberry nappa is beautiful, and your hardware/lining choices are great. I've always wondered about the Theia strap, it goes so well with your bag. I think I will also consider that in the future.

You put into words exactly how I felt when I started ordering from Marco for the first time. Everything you create with him is personalized for you up to the very last detail. He lets you be part of the entire process, but is honest when he thinks a particular customization will jeopardize the functionality/appearance of the bag. It's a lovely experience to work with him. You mentioned that you have two kids, not sure if one of them is a daughter - if so, maybe one day you can pass on this beautiful bag to her 

Congratulations and enjoy your new bag!

P.S. The red swatch - is that pirate red cuoio? Can you take a comparison photo of the swatch with your bag? I want to see how the pirate red cuoio compares with raspberry nappa. Thank you


----------



## christinemliu

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???


I love your bag, but it's possible that I love your wonderfully detailed and glowing review even more! You captured the Massacessi reveal process so well and your impressions are so well expressed, much better than I myself could write. Wow. I also appreciate how much meaning this bag contains for you! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## djfmn

BagsAndCarbs said:


> LITTLE ATHENA FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> 
> Hi all,
> I have some time now so I'll review my red nappa Little Athena soulder bag. I'll specify modifications and personalisation.
> 
> First of all, packaging.
> the bag comes in the famous white box. The packaging is impecable, in my opinion. The cardboard box comes stacked with tissue paper and well wrapped.
> 
> View attachment 5052712
> 
> View attachment 5052713
> 
> View attachment 5052714
> 
> 
> The bag itself comes inside the dustbag, which feels substantial.
> View attachment 5052722
> 
> View attachment 5052723
> 
> 
> The straps come carefully packed. Not a single scratch on the hardware.
> Now for the reaveal of the bag!
> Little Athena Shoulder bag in Raspberry Nappa. Red lining. Light gold hardware.
> Modifications: Addition of Theia Strap and addition of two rings to the sides to attach the strap.
> View attachment 5052725
> 
> The bag is simply gorgeous. The first thing you notice before you open the dustbag is the smell of the leather. I will not say anything else except this: it smell like really expensive, premium quality leather. That's it. Enough said.
> View attachment 5052726
> 
> *INTERIOR:*
> As you can see, it comes fully stuffed with tissue paper. The zipper is as smooth as it gets.
> 
> View attachment 5052729
> 
> As said before, the lining is red. It comes with all the normal specifications of the bag (no modifications). It feels stiff because it's new. The lining and accessories are perfectly in place.
> View attachment 5052730
> 
> View attachment 5052731
> 
> 
> STRAPS
> It comes with the normal strap of the bag, and I added the Theia strap. I attatch how they look in the bag:
> with theia strap ("folded")
> View attachment 5052733
> 
> With regular little athena strap
> View attachment 5052734
> 
> 
> (review continues)


Wow wow and wow that is gorgeous. Little Athena is such an amazing style. I love red bags and this is stunning. Your review is perfect. How exciting to order a bespoke handbag as you start work. I know you will get many years of enjoyment out of your lovely new MM bag. I still have my first MM bag that I purchased in 2014 as well as my first bag that Marco made for a different company that I bought in 2005 or 2006. His bags last and last and get better with age and use.


----------



## samfalstaff

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


Stunning bag! Thank you so much for your thorough review!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


What a fantastic job you did with your modifications. I am a great fan of the Theia strap... to me the best one he created. The color is stellar.  Your did a wonderful job on your review as well. Welcome to the world of Massaccesi.  I am thrilled that you love your bag.  Now we need a mod shot so we can see how beautiful it is when carried.


----------



## Kimbashop

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.


Your bag is beautiful and that raspberry color is just gorgeous. Marco's Nappa is among my favorites of his leather offerings. Thanks also for your in-depth review of the style and your personal connection with the bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Link to all the spring/summer colors https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post...uS_t-z2Ms3SNtep2C0fB2fpi1FCYubbjJ4Qk3_axKdQGk


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Thank you all for your kind messages! Glad you all liked the review! I'll post a modshot when I get decent pictures... (I'll also take the chance to brag about my crochet blanket, which I crocheted myself hehe).

I'm very, very happy with the bag. Today I carried it to work and got compliments and questions. It doesn't fit as much as a regular tote, although it is not a mini bag. I was able to fit a small pouch, sunglasses case, three sets of keys, and small wallet with room for something else like hand/face cream. To me, that's plenty for everyday use. I still have to experiment with the pockets because I tried to fit my phone in the outside pocket but I was afraid that it would leave a mark. I think it would be great for boarding passes and passport though (in a parallel covid-free universe).

@afroken the swatch is rose merinos. Sorry, the lighting is quite bad. I'll post them on the reference thread when I get the chance. And I have to daughters so I guess I need another MM to avoid disputes!


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> View attachment 5053860
> 
> Link to all the spring/summer colors https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post...uS_t-z2Ms3SNtep2C0fB2fpi1FCYubbjJ4Qk3_axKdQGk


I am interested in the purple Merinos.... 
Has anyone else yet asked for comparison photos with for instance the previous Cuoio Toscano Purple, Nappa Purple and the current Pebbled Purple? Please share 
If nobody has asked for a comparison photo, I will .
Any other colours / leathers anyone would like in a comparison shot?


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Thank you all for your kind messages! Glad you all liked the review! I'll post a modshot when I get decent pictures... (I'll also take the chance to brag about my crochet blanket, which I crocheted myself hehe).
> 
> I'm very, very happy with the bag. Today I carried it to work and got compliments and questions. It doesn't fit as much as a regular tote, although it is not a mini bag. I was able to fit a small pouch, sunglasses case, three sets of keys, and small wallet with room for something else like hand/face cream. To me, that's plenty for everyday use. I still have to experiment with the pockets because I tried to fit my phone in the outside pocket but I was afraid that it would leave a mark. I think it would be great for boarding passes and passport though (in a parallel covid-free universe).
> 
> @afroken the swatch is rose merinos. Sorry, the lighting is quite bad. I'll post them on the reference thread when I get the chance. And I have to daughters so I guess I need another MM to avoid disputes!


It is a beautiful bag.  So glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Modshots of the little athena shoulder bag with theia strap. Folded and extended, shoulder and crossbody carried!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Great mod shots!


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Modshots of the little athena shoulder bag with theia strap. Folded and extended, shoulder and crossbody carried!
> 
> View attachment 5054037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054041


Little Athene has never before interested me. 
Your beautiful mod-shots have completely changed my view of the bag. 
I _really_ love it  and now I want one too.
In Vacchetta, maybe....


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Little Athene has never before interested me.
> Your beautiful mod-shots have completely changed my view of the bag.
> I _really_ love it  and now I want one too.
> In Vacchetta, maybe....


Ditto here. I never wanted one but bought a preowned one because it was in the lead Africa leather and now it is a favorite!


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Ditto here. I never wanted one but bought a preowned one because it was in the lead Africa leather and now it is a favorite!


I just realized,- it is almost exactly the same size as Zhoe Legend, 
•Little Athene 26/28 – 19 – 9
•Zhoe Legend 26 – 20.4 – 9


----------



## Kimbashop

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Modshots of the little athena shoulder bag with theia strap. Folded and extended, shoulder and crossbody carried!
> 
> View attachment 5054037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054041


I love how mod shots bring a bag to life. It looks great on you.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I just realized,- it is almost exactly the same size as Zhoe Legend,
> •Little Athene 26/28 – 19 – 9
> •Zhoe Legend 26 – 20.4 – 9


Does anyone know how this compares in size to little Minerva?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I just realized,- it is almost exactly the same size as Zhoe Legend,
> •Little Athene 26/28 – 19 – 9
> •Zhoe Legend 26 – 20.4 – 9


The addition of the Theia strap was genius.  It suits that bag perfectly.


----------



## Cleda

@BagsAndCarbs Love your photo-laden reveal and modshots! I have a red Little Athena too, but in the top handle version and Africa leather. I do shove my phone in that front pocket, so far it hasn't made a mark. But Africa leather is not as smooth and sleek as Nappa, so I certainly understand your concern.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> @BagsAndCarbs Love your photo-laden reveal and modshots! I have a red Little Athena too, but in the top handle version and Africa leather. I do shove my phone in that front pocket, so far it hasn't made a mark. But Africa leather is not as smooth and sleek as Nappa, so I certainly understand your concern.


I do too. But wear marks do not bother me. My bags are like me, wrinkled and scarred by living, lol.


----------



## carterazo

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Two straps:
> View attachment 5052739
> 
> "unfolded" Theia strap.
> View attachment 5052740
> 
> 
> The straps feel firm on the shoulder, although they slip with a soft fabric sweater/shirt. They attach smoothly. They don't "go" together though (or do they???), and the normal little athena strap feels a bit redundant but can be useful to change the look of the bag/outfit.
> 
> HARDWARE:
> The hardware is of the highest quality. It feels substantial and opens/closes smoothly. The logos on the hardware are imprinted perfectly and they came without a single scratch. The bag has a variety of shapes and sizes of different hardware elements, and all of them are beautiful and very cohesive. The design shows. Images:
> View attachment 5052747
> 
> View attachment 5052748
> 
> The feet are big and sturdy.
> View attachment 5052749
> 
> 
> DETAILS
> 
> ayy... that smell...
> the stitching is excellent.
> the bag comes with a card that says "Designed for: + my name". I guess that's because it is personalized to me. That feels very very luxurious.
> the edge paint is very good.
> The logo is beautifully embossed.
> View attachment 5052753
> 
> 
> The requested swatches come in a little bag.
> View attachment 5052757
> 
> View attachment 5052758
> 
> 
> 
> Overall impressions:
> I bought the bag after I got a job and I know every time I look at it, I'll be reminded of my success. The bag is a beautiful thing that has been carefully designed, and yet it is extremely functional and something for everyday use. The leather literally shines, and the smell is truly out of this world. It is not heavy but feels substantial, and it has a lot of detail. The theia strap is very ingenious and elevates the bag, which by itself has minimal design (I can see it wearing is under the arm with no straps as well, as a big clutch).
> I exchanged almost thirty emails with Marco. He responded patiently and expertly, sometimes at 11 at night (which is not a good thing because I think he works too much). He made suggestions and the bag is the product of his advice and expertise.
> If they gave me a premier designer bag instead of it, I wouldn't take it (maybe I would, just so I could sell it and by three MMs!)
> 
> I love my bag. I think the big fashion houses don't make designs as beautiful and curated as Massaccesi. This is my first expensive bag, and I see myself staying with the brand for as long as it exists, and not ever "upgrading" (or rather "downgrading") to premier designers. I have my eye on Fendi, which makes beautiful bags, but presented with the choice, I'd buy MM any time.
> 
> Feel free to ask questions or request pictures. I'll provide details of my swatches to the leather reference thread when possible and update this bag with outfits in the following days! (you'll get sick of it in the end lol).
> 
> What do you think of the bag???
> 
> It really is as beautiful as I had imagined it...
> 
> oh one final thing:
> I placed the order on Feb 13 and I recieved it today, April 12.



You got a gorgeous bags and it is obvious that you love it! Yay! Enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## piosavsfan

Did Marco get back to anyone about the original Violet merinos?


----------



## carterazo

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Modshots of the little athena shoulder bag with theia strap. Folded and extended, shoulder and crossbody carried!
> 
> View attachment 5054037
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054038
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054039
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054040
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054041



It fabulous on you!


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Little Athene has never before interested me.
> Your beautiful mod-shots have completely changed my view of the bag.
> I _really_ love it  and now I want one too.
> In Vacchetta, maybe....



Same....


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> Does anyone know how this compares in size to little Minerva?


Little Minerva is a little taller,-
•Little Minerva 28.5 – 22 – 9 cm
•Zhoe Legend 26 – 20.4 – 9 cm
•Little Athene 26/28 – 19 – 9 cm

Actually, my Zhoe Legend is a little wider than on Marco's website, 27/29 - 20.6 - 9 cm, so the sizes on the website are not _absolutely_ accurate.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> Did Marco get back to anyone about the original Violet merinos?


Not yet!


----------



## djfmn

In case anyone has not seen the MM blog article. I have cut and paste the blog article. It looks like the promo has been extended through Friday and there are some samples available as well. 

*PROMO EXTENDED until April 16th!!!*

This way we can manage all requests we're receiving for Ellen, Little Ellen and for any MM style in new SS2021 colors. Thank you so much!


Updated list of samples (*50% off*!) that can still be purchased (with next day shipment):


- ASTRA HOBO in pastel blue Pompei / space blue Nappa (silver hw, light fuchsia lining)

- ASTRA HOBO in lavender Pompei / chocolate Pompei (light gunmetal hw, light fuchsia lining)

- ASTRA CROSSBODY in hibiscus Pompei / black Pompei (silver hw, lilac lining)

- HERA MIDI (with Theia strap) in indian yellow Cuoio Toscano (dark gunmetal hw, silver lining)

- SOULMATE MIDI (side zips version) in metallic orange (dark gunmetal hw, light fuchsia lining)


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Little Minerva is a little taller,-
> •Little Minerva 28.5 – 22 – 9 cm
> •Zhoe Legend 26 – 20.4 – 9 cm
> •Little Athene 26/28 – 19 – 9 cm
> 
> Actually, my Zhoe Legend is a little wider than on Marco's website, 27/29 - 20.6 - 9 cm, so the sizes on the website are not _absolutely_ accurate.


Thank you--that is really helpful.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you--that is really helpful.


I discovered I needed to compile a list of MM bag sizes, from largest to smallest. I find it useful. Maybe I should share it on the reference thread


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I discovered I needed to compile a list of MM bag sizes, from largest to smallest. I find it useful. Maybe I should share it on the reference thread


Excellent idea.  I did the weights and everyone seemed to appreciate it.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Excellent idea.  I did the weights and everyone seemed to appreciate it.


Oooh - where can I find this?
I will post my size list on the reference thread tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Fancyfree

I wonder if MM may have fewer staff at the moment. I do hope no one is seriously ill.

Production time is definately increased. Marco is replying to emails past midnight. Unusual choices are being made, like selling sample bags that have not even been shown in photographs. Leather comparison photos (that would stimulate orders) not being sent. And come to think of it, shouldn't we have expected an annual price increase?

I wish Marco would cut himself some slack, I worry he will wear himself out trying to compensate by working day and night, 7 days a week. Surely we would not order less bags if the estimated production/delivery time was increased by a few weeks?

Personally, I would rather be _prepared_ for a longer wait,- it is when the estimated production date comes and goes that I start feeling impatient.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Oooh - where can I find this?
> I will post my size list on the reference thread tonight or tomorrow.


It is on the reference thread. To clarify it is notthe actual weights, but what Marco told me as the lightest to the heaviest. Now he lists the actual weights on his site.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> It is on the reference thread. To clarify it is notthe actual weights, but what Marco told me as the lightest to the heaviest. Now he lists the actual weights on his site.


Ah yes, the weights of the leathers . Very useful, I've copied that list to my files long ago 
I thought you meant you had weighed every MM bag you have owned . Which would have been quite an extensive list in itself


----------



## HermesHope

Very excited because my “final” MM bag is on its way! It must be my last bag...

... it really must!


----------



## LuvNLux

@HermesHope  Well, you must know, deep down in your heart, it really won’t be your last bag!    Can’t wait to see your new bag.  I have long admired all your choices.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> Very excited because my “final” MM bag is on its way! It must be my last bag...
> 
> ... it really must!


Oh sure. We believe you.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Surprised to see the bags at 50% off still there!


----------



## Fancyfree

HermesHope said:


> Very excited because my “final” MM bag is on its way! It must be my last bag...
> 
> ... it really must!


Is this your Selene ordered during first week of March? 
What leather and colour did you choose?


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> I discovered I needed to compile a list of MM bag sizes, from largest to smallest. I find it useful. Maybe I should share it on the reference thread


I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on 




__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Wow, I just saw this. Thanks so much. I did a screenshot to save. I cannot tell you the number of times I have gone to the web site, clicked on Shop, found a bag and its dimensions, backed out repeated with the bag I was interested in buying. I am a visual person and while measurements help, I prefer to compare it to a bag I already have. GREAT JOB.


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com





southernbelle43 said:


> Wow, I just saw this. Thanks so much. I did a screenshot to save. I cannot tell you the number of times I have gone to the web site, clicked on Shop, found a bag and its dimensions, backed out repeated with the bag I was interested in buying. I am a visual person and while measurements help, I prefer to compare it to a bag I already have. GREAT JOB.


I agree - your chart is so thorough and will be incredibly helpful, @Fancyfree! Thank you so much for sharing it!


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you so much.
This is so helpful!
I just realized that the Grande Penelope Messenger is about the same size as the Daphne but with different depth!


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Very helpful! thanks for compiling this.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I have posted my updated list over bag sizes with all current bags except backpacs and pouches on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, as our discussion thread has grown over a thousand pages long, it’s hard to find information we need, so this thread is meant to be something of a reference library to answer common questions about Massaccesi works, the different types of leathers and the bags that can be made with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! This is very helpful. I’ve bookmarked this post. And wow, a regular sized Minerva is pretty much twice the size of a Little Minerva. I knew it was a big bag but didn’t know it was that big!


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> I agree - your chart is so thorough and will be incredibly helpful, @Fancyfree! Thank you so much for sharing it!





orchidmyst said:


> Thank you so much.
> This is so helpful!
> I just realized that the Grande Penelope Messenger is about the same size as the Daphne but with different depth!





Kimbashop said:


> Very helpful! thanks for compiling this.





afroken said:


> Thank you! This is very helpful. I’ve bookmarked this post. And wow, a regular sized Minerva is pretty much twice the size of a Little Minerva. I knew it was a big bag but didn’t know it was that big!


I am so happy you find my list useful  .
What surprised me the most while compiling it, is that the list actually contains as many as 69 bags .

I can't guarantee there aren't mistakes in the list, so _please_ double check sizes with website if using list to make a bag choice.

(I have wondered whether the Venus dimensions may be inaccurate on the website (hence the question mark), as it states that the bag is wider than it is tall, while the picture appears to indicate the opposite)


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I am so happy you find my list useful  .
> What surprised me the most while compiling it, is that the list actually contains as many as 69 bags .
> 
> I can't guarantee there aren't mistakes in the list, so _please_ double check sizes with website if using list to make a bag choice.
> 
> (I have wondered whether the Venus dimensions may be inaccurate on the website (hence the question mark), as it states that the bag is wider than it is tall, while the picture appears to indicate the opposite)


Venus is almost square actually and a lot of vertical real estate comes from leather flaps that are part of a zipper (not sure what’s the best way to describe it). It’s a gorgeous bag but definitely one of the least practical designs in MM collection.


----------



## TotinScience

fearless sparkle!


----------



## djfmn

I saw some posts but of course I cannot them about how long bags are taking. I emailed Marco about lining for my tan cuoio toscano Ellen. When he responded he mentioned that Italy has placed some work restrictions due to the surge in Covid cases. They are not allowed to work after 4pm among a number of other restrictions. He mentioned this impacts their production of handbags. We will all have to be a little more patient waiting for our bags to be produced because of this. He indicated it is frustrating for the workshop but he is working as quickly as he can without impact to the high quality he wants for MM bags.


----------



## Greenredapple

djfmn said:


> I saw some posts but of course I cannot them about how long bags are taking. I emailed Marco about lining for my tan cuoio toscano Ellen. When he responded he mentioned that Italy has placed some work restrictions due to the surge in Covid cases. They are not allowed to work after 4pm among a number of other restrictions. He mentioned this impacts their production of handbags. We will all have to be a little more patient waiting for our bags to be produced because of this. He indicated it is frustrating for the workshop but he is working as quickly as he can without impact to the high quality he wants for MM bags.



Things like the pandemic cannot be helped. It is what it is. But i feel like important details, whether it's government restrictions, logistical/postal or workshop issues should all be communicated to customers via social media/newsletters in case there is a significant delay in handbag production that increases the waiting time. I am sure most of his customers will understand if there is a delay in production schedule due the increase of covid-19 cases in Italy.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> fearless sparkle!
> View attachment 5058936


And your nails too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

A fabulous find from the BST.
Ya'll need to list more bags in the FB group, stat!


----------



## coach943

Greenredapple said:


> Things like the pandemic cannot be helped. It is what it is. But i feel like important details, whether it's government restrictions, logistical/postal or workshop issues should all be communicated to customers via social media/newsletters in case there is a significant delay in handbag production that increases the waiting time. I am sure most of his customers will understand if there is a delay in production schedule due the increase of covid-19 cases in Italy.


I ordered a bag on February 26 and got my shipping notice today. If you have a question about your bag, you can always email. Remember that you are getting a custom bag from a small shop. I've always felt like Marco does a very good job providing lead time for a bag, but if you have a question or an issue, you can always email. He will give you a personal response, which is not an option from a larger company.


----------



## Greenredapple

coach943 said:


> I ordered a bag on February 26 and got my shipping notice today. If you have a question about your bag, you can always email. Remember that you are getting a custom bag from a small shop. I've always felt like Marco does a very good job providing lead time for a bag, but if you have a question or an issue, you can always email. He will give you a personal response, which is not an option from a larger company.



Thanks. But I am not waiting for an order. I have been his customer in the past so I am aware of workshop practices and voiced my suggestion. Am I not allowed? 

The estimate lead time is 7 weeks. If its more than 7 weeks (talking about 9-10 weeks) than he should be nofifying his customers of a delay.  Just my suggestion.


----------



## Fancyfree

Greenredapple said:


> Things like the pandemic cannot be helped. It is what it is. But i feel like important details, whether it's government restrictions, logistical/postal or workshop issues should all be communicated to customers via social media/newsletters in case there is a significant delay in handbag production that increases the waiting time. I am sure most of his customers will understand if there is a delay in production schedule due the increase of covid-19 cases in Italy.





coach943 said:


> I ordered a bag on February 26 and got my shipping notice today. If you have a question about your bag, you can always email. Remember that you are getting a custom bag from a small shop. I've always felt like Marco does a very good job providing lead time for a bag, but if you have a question or an issue, you can always email. He will give you a personal response, which is not an option from a larger company.





Greenredapple said:


> Thanks. But I am not waiting for an order. I have been his customer in the past so I am aware of workshop practices and voiced my suggestion. Am I not allowed?
> 
> The estimate lead time is 7 weeks. If its more than 7 weeks (talking about 9-10 weeks) than he should be nofifying his customers of a delay.  Just my suggestion.


I agree with you both. Marco could let us know and each of us can ask.

A different take on this is:
"Who on earth would _expect _a little workshop in Italy to be unaffected by the Covid pandemic?"

Personally, in these times, I am _not_ comfortable asking Marco when my bags will be ready.
Because I know he always works rediculously long hours and as hard as he can, always giving exceptional customer service.

The last thing I want is to add to the pressure by indicating that the lead time has been exceeded...


----------



## djfmn

From what I can tell the Italian governments decisions around Covid for businesses and people is pretty fluid. There are changes to work hours based on the covid related cases and if they are on the rise they change work hours and put out some restrictions. If the covid cases drop then they lessen the restrictions. It is my guess that there have been a number of lesser restrictions than there were initially when there was a major shutdown in Italy last year. An Italian friend of mine was telling me that their country is trying to manage the pandemic based on what is currently happening and trends the health dept is seeing. I think MM casually mentioned it to me because they recently had some temporary restrictions place on them. My guess is if he had to notify us all the time he would be sending out lots of notifications that might only last a week or so and probably does not have a huge impact on their production schedule. MM would definitely notify us if there was a major shutdown as there was last year.

My suggestion is to email MM if you want to find out when your bag is going to be produced and shipped. Even with all the work related restrictions I have not seen a delay in receiving my bags. The biggest delay is getting it through customs that is really hit and miss. Sometimes it goes through quickly and other times the delay in customs is really long.


----------



## southernbelle43

Greenredapple said:


> Thanks. But I am not waiting for an order. I have been his customer in the past so I am aware of workshop practices and voiced my suggestion. Am I not allowed?
> 
> The estimate lead time is 7 weeks. If its more than 7 weeks (talking about 9-10 weeks) than he should be nofifying his customers of a delay.  Just my suggestion.


You are certainly allowed to express yourself.  I think some of us are spoiled by the personal contacts we have with Marco and his sweetness, we tend to be a little defensive about him.  But in the world of customer service you are absolutely correct that it would be nice to get an email saying I am behind due to "whatever."


----------



## southernbelle43

Is anyone else having this issue? I get a notification that someone, Fancyfree,  has responded to one of my posts, but when I click on it, it is not me at all. It has been happening for months now.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Is anyone else having this issue? I get a notification that someone, Fancyfree,  has responded to one of my posts, but when I click on it, it is not me at all. It has been happening for months now.
> View attachment 5060656


I clarified this with Marco he said he would definitely notify us if the workshop production was impacted by any restrictions if they delayed shipments. He said they are keeping up with their scheduled production worksheet. He indicated when there are reduced hours due to govt restrictions for a short time when they go back to an unrestricted schedule they work extra hours to make up the difference. He said it is not having any impact at this time and he does not see it having any impact unless the govt does a complete shutdown like last year which is not likely.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Is anyone else having this issue? I get a notification that someone, Fancyfree,  has responded to one of my posts, but when I click on it, it is not me at all. It has been happening for months now.
> View attachment 5060656


If I by mistake click on "quote"


in someone's post, it appears the notification is automatically sent, even if I delete the quote from my post /reply before "publishing".

As far as I have been aware, I have not clicked by mistake very many times. So if this has been going on for months, there might be a systems issue.

Apologies from "someone, Fancyfree".


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I agree with you both. Marco could let us know and each of us can ask.
> 
> A different take on this is:
> "Who on earth would _expect _a little workshop in Italy to be unaffected by the Covid pandemic?"
> 
> Personally, in these times, I am _not_ comfortable asking Marco when my bags will be ready.
> Because I know he always works rediculously long hours and as hard as he can, always giving exceptional customer service.
> 
> The last thing I want is to add to the pressure by indicating that the lead time has been exceeded...


Something to make you feel a little better about waiting for your order to be shipped - I took out my bordeaux tuscania Flora out a couple of times and in natural light, it does have that saturated burgundy colour! Exactly the colour that you wanted   Hopefully when you receive your Bordeaux tuscania Calista, it lives up to your expectation of your long-awaited MM dream bag.


----------



## paintednightsky

I haven't noticed much a delay in shipping.  My pewter diamond Selene shipped out on the 4/13 and order was confirmed 2/26 with an estimate of 6 weeks.  I am not one to mark on the calendar these types of things and as long as in the general ball park I am good.  I still need to post the last 2 bags I received on here    They are beautiful.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Something to make you feel a little better about waiting for your order to be shipped - I took out my bordeaux tuscania Flora out a couple of times and in natural light, it does have that saturated burgundy colour! Exactly the colour that you wanted   Hopefully when you receive your Bordeaux tuscania Calista, it lives up to your expectation of your long-awaited MM dream bag.


I love magical colourchanging leathers! Thank you 
My Tuscanias were shipped 4 days ago


----------



## paintednightsky

Kind of a late post but I love my Velvet Verona purple soul mate. This leather type isn't too heavy and so soft. Kind of wish there was a size in between the midi and regular size though.


----------



## paintednightsky

Verona purple hera. Love this style.


----------



## LuvNLux

@paintednightsky Your two purple bags are drop dead gorgeous!  You share my love of purple.  I have a Mini Zhoe in Purple Velvet Verona, I loved that color so much that I ordered a Hera in it too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> If I by mistake click on "quote"
> View attachment 5060820
> 
> in someone's post, it appears the notification is automatically sent, even if I delete the quote from my post /reply before "publishing".
> 
> As far as I have been aware, I have not clicked by mistake very many times. So if this has been going on for months, there might be a systems issue.
> 
> Apologies from "someone, Fancyfree".


Lol it is not you.  It is different posters but it has been happening off and on for quite a while. Weird.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Is anyone else having this issue? I get a notification that someone, Fancyfree,  has responded to one of my posts, but when I click on it, it is not me at all. It has been happening for months now.
> View attachment 5060656





Fancyfree said:


> If I by mistake click on "quote"
> View attachment 5060820
> 
> in someone's post, it appears the notification is automatically sent, even if I delete the quote from my post /reply before "publishing".
> 
> As far as I have been aware, I have not clicked by mistake very many times. So if this has been going on for months, there might be a systems issue.
> 
> Apologies from "someone, Fancyfree".



*Thank you for this clarification.  I had no idea this happened.  @Fancyfree, I may be another someone who does this by mistake. *


----------



## carterazo

paintednightsky said:


> Kind of a late post but I love my Velvet Verona purple soul mate. This leather type isn't too heavy and so soft. Kind of wish there was a size in between the midi and regular size though.





paintednightsky said:


> Verona purple hera. Love this style.
> 
> View attachment 5060858



*Your two bags are stunning!  Thanks for sharing your beauties with us.  I missed out on the purple Verona.*


----------



## afroken

paintednightsky said:


> Verona purple hera. Love this style.
> 
> View attachment 5060858


I didn’t know that there was a purple Verona! Did Marco say he has more in stock? Also is this photo an accurate depiction of the colour? Gorgeous colour.


----------



## paintednightsky

afroken said:


> I didn’t know that there was a purple Verona! Did Marco say he has more in stock? Also is this photo an accurate depiction of the colour? Gorgeous colour.


I didn't apply any filters, but my phone does make it a little bit brighter in tone.  It is a bright grape color to begin with but not quite exactly as vibrant as the picture.  Not sure if he has any in stock since this was maybe 3 promos ago.



LuvNLux said:


> @paintednightsky Your two purple bags are drop dead gorgeous!  You share my love of purple.  I have a Mini Zhoe in Purple Velvet Verona, I loved that color so much that I ordered a Hera in it too!


Thank you! Yes I have so many purple bags including 2 other purple shades from Massacessi   This leather is so nice in slouchy bags.



carterazo said:


> *Your two bags are stunning!  Thanks for sharing your beauties with us.  I missed out on the purple Verona.*


Thank you!  I wonder if he will have this type of leather return in the future


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I didn’t know that there was a purple Verona! Did Marco say he has more in stock? Also is this photo an accurate depiction of the colour? Gorgeous colour.


I think it looks a lot like the long gone Plum Verona...


----------



## afroken

paintednightsky said:


> I didn't apply any filters, but my phone does make it a little bit brighter in tone.  It is a bright grape color to begin with but not quite exactly as vibrant as the picture.  Not sure if he has any in stock since this was maybe 3 promos ago.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes I have so many purple bags including 2 other purple shades from Massacessi   This leather is so nice in slouchy bags.
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I wonder if he will have this type of leather return in the future


Thank you, do you mind if I use your photo (purple Verona Hera) to show Marco and see if he has any left? If there is still stock, I might put a skin on reserve.


----------



## Fancyfree

carterazo said:


> *Thank you for this clarification.  I had no idea this happened.  @Fancyfree, I may be another someone who does this by mistake. *


At least I _think_ this is what happens


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> At least I _think_ this is what happens


Excellent...gosh I wonder how many times I have done this to other people!


----------



## paintednightsky

afroken said:


> Thank you, do you mind if I use your photo (purple Verona Hera) to show Marco and see if he has any left? If there is still stock, I might put a skin on reserve.


Of course.  



Fancyfree said:


> I think it looks a lot like the long gone Plum Verona...
> 
> View attachment 5060976


Yes that is what it is!  He was out of the amethyst verona when he was running the verona promo and said he had plum verona which is similar.


----------



## carterazo

paintednightsky said:


> Thank you!  I wonder if he will have this type of leather return in the future


I wish!  Sadly, he told me that the tannery would no longer make that type of leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I didn’t know that there was a purple Verona! Did Marco say he has more in stock? Also is this photo an accurate depiction of the colour? Gorgeous colour.


+1! I love that color and I have been wanting a Hera as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

paintednightsky said:


> Verona purple hera. Love this style.
> 
> View attachment 5060858


Beautiful!


----------



## coach943

paintednightsky said:


> Kind of a late post but I love my Velvet Verona purple soul mate. This leather type isn't too heavy and so soft. Kind of wish there was a size in between the midi and regular size though.


That bag is beautiful! I love it.


----------



## TotinScience

djfmn said:


> I saw some posts but of course I cannot them about how long bags are taking. I emailed Marco about lining for my tan cuoio toscano Ellen. When he responded he mentioned that Italy has placed some work restrictions due to the surge in Covid cases. They are not allowed to work after 4pm among a number of other restrictions. He mentioned this impacts their production of handbags. We will all have to be a little more patient waiting for our bags to be produced because of this. He indicated it is frustrating for the workshop but he is working as quickly as he can without impact to the high quality he wants for MM bags.


While I am all for collective safety measures to help in alleviating the pandemic, some of them really make little sense. How is not allowing a small atelier work past 4 pm going to help in stopping the spread of a virus?  Small businesses bear the brunt of the pandemic as it is without bureaucratic nonsense. Sorry, rant over.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> +1! I love that color and I have been wanting a Hera as well.


Ask Marco if he has any left and if so, if he could reserve a skin for you if you’re interested. I haven’t asked him if he has anymore left as plum colour is a tad more red than what I had in mind.


----------



## lenie

Will a box with two bags valued at $799 be subject to custom duties and taxes if shipped to the US? I thought the cut off is $800 before you get charged but wanted to verify.
Thank you!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Those purples!!
The hera strap is very interesting. Does it unfold somehow?

also, I haven’t seen much movement with the spring colors and new designs. what do you all think about them?


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Those purples!!
> The hera strap is very interesting. Does it unfold somehow?
> 
> also, I haven’t seen much movement with the spring colors and new designs. what do you all think about them?


The bags did not captivate me, and I generally prefer deep and dark colours. 
So I was thrilled to see the Purple Merinos and I ordered a Calista . Merinos is so perfect for Calistas.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> The bags did not captivate me, and I generally prefer deep and dark colours.
> So I was thrilled to see the Purple Merinos and I ordered a Calista . Merinos is so perfect for Calistas.


wait -- is there purple merinos being offered now??


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> wait -- is there purple merinos being offered now??


Check out the recent promo
https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/ellen-little-ellen


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Check out the recent promo
> https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/ellen-little-ellen


Oh, I see it now! thanks. Darn it, just when I thought I was done buying bags for a while. ....


----------



## TotinScience

Seriously a fan of orange lining! It’s such a fun vibrant color!


----------



## smile10281

lenie said:


> Will a box with two bags valued at $799 be subject to custom duties and taxes if shipped to the US? I thought the cut off is $800 before you get charged but wanted to verify.
> Thank you!


I think you won’t be charged - maybe you can verify with Marco?


----------



## smile10281

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Those purples!!
> The hera strap is very interesting. Does it unfold somehow?
> 
> also, I haven’t seen much movement with the spring colors and new designs. what do you all think about them?


The Hera strap does not unfold, at least not the one I received. 

I may be in the minority, but I love the new colors and had a hard time deciding among them in this past promo. I especially love pink and purple and was initially drawn to cherry blossom, hibiscus, and lavender Pompei, but I was also intrigued by the melon Pompei and the Cuoio Toscano options. In the end, I decided to buy several smaller items in addition to 2 bags so that I could have a little bit of everything.

@Kimbashop - I also didn’t realize purple merinos was offered until I had placed my order and went back to review the leather options. I ordered a penny messenger in this color leather.  

For anybody considering lavender Pompei, I had asked Marco to describe the color for me as I had a hard time visualizing how this looks in person. Here is what he said:


> It's always difficult to capture exact color shade of leather and with pastel color mission is even harder. Lavender Pompei moves from a pure and even well saturated dark lilac (in low light condition) to a light lilac with some grey / ice on it (the more light is strong the more that color
> becomes lighter and grey undertones are more evident. I can just add that I absolutely love that color, even my wife forced me to add her to our waiting list! ))


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> The Hera strap does not unfold, at least not the one I received.
> 
> I may be in the minority, but I love the new colors and had a hard time deciding among them in this past promo. I especially love pink and purple and was initially drawn to cherry blossom, hibiscus, and lavender Pompei, but I was also intrigued by the melon Pompei and the Cuoio Toscano options. In the end, I decided to buy several smaller items in addition to 2 bags so that I could have a little bit of everything.
> 
> @Kimbashop - I also didn’t realize purple merinos was offered until I had placed my order and went back to review the leather options. I ordered a penny messenger in this color leather.
> 
> For anybody considering lavender Pompei, I had asked Marco to describe the color for me as I had a hard time visualizing how this looks in person. Here is what he said:


What items and in what leathers/HW/linings did you buy? I always love hearing about everyone’s order choices


----------



## smile10281

afroken said:


> What items and in what leathers/HW/linings did you buy? I always love hearing about everyone’s order choices


Oh boy! Here’s what I ordered:

Ellen in lavender Pompei, light gunmetal HW, purple lining
Little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, light gold HW, light pink lining
Astra keychain in cherry blossom Pompei with lavender Pompei accents, light gunmetal HW (to match Ellen)
Flora in Indian yellow Cuoio Toscano, light gold HW, beige lining, +accessory strap (thanks @afroken for the idea!)
Apart from this, I was thinking about ordering a little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold HW and light blue lining but purchased the sample soulmate midi in metallic orange Cuoio Toscano instead. I think I need to clear some room for these bags,... definitely done buying bags, at least for now!


----------



## afroken

smile10281 said:


> Oh boy! Here’s what I ordered:
> 
> Ellen in lavender Pompei, light gunmetal HW, purple lining
> Little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, light gold HW, light pink lining
> Astra keychain in cherry blossom Pompei with lavender Pompei accents, light gunmetal HW (to match Ellen)
> Flora in Indian yellow Cuoio Toscano, light gold HW, beige lining, +accessory strap (thanks @afroken for the idea!)
> Apart from this, I was thinking about ordering a little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold HW and light blue lining but purchased the sample soulmate midi in metallic orange Cuoio Toscano instead. I think I need to clear some room for these bags,... definitely done buying bags, at least for now!


Wow!! Can’t wait to see reveals when they arrive! Wonderful choices, you’re all set for summer    Super excited to see your lavender pompei Ellen


----------



## carterazo

TotinScience said:


> Seriously a fan of orange lining! It’s such a fun vibrant color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062423



  I have it in a couple bags and I love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Seriously a fan of orange lining! It’s such a fun vibrant color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062423


I am so totally jealous of your orange lining in your blue Tuscania. I wish I had thought of that  It looks great!!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Will a box with two bags valued at $799 be subject to custom duties and taxes if shipped to the US? I thought the cut off is $800 before you get charged but wanted to verify.
> Thank you!


Unless the law has changed that is correct. You should google US customs rates to be sure, but I have not heard of any change.


----------



## southernbelle43

That hibiscus Pompei is on my mind in a Little Muse...a bag that I have not tried!


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Oh boy! Here’s what I ordered:
> 
> Ellen in lavender Pompei, light gunmetal HW, purple lining
> Little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, light gold HW, light pink lining
> Astra keychain in cherry blossom Pompei with lavender Pompei accents, light gunmetal HW (to match Ellen)
> Flora in Indian yellow Cuoio Toscano, light gold HW, beige lining, +accessory strap (thanks @afroken for the idea!)
> Apart from this, I was thinking about ordering a little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold HW and light blue lining but purchased the sample soulmate midi in metallic orange Cuoio Toscano instead. I think I need to clear some room for these bags,... definitely done buying bags, at least for now!


Your bag orders sound beautiful. I can't wait to see what the Ellen line looks like. I love the clean lines of that tote.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> That hibiscus Pompei is on my mind in a Little Muse...a bag that I have not tried!


Darn it -- you just HAD to mention Little Muse and now I can't get the idea of a Little Muse in Lavender out of my head!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Darn it -- you just HAD to mention Little Muse and now I can't get the idea of a Little Muse in Lavender out of my head!


It is nice to have company.  Have you ever tried the Little Muse?  I know I could probably find out if I did a search, but....


----------



## afroken

Thanks @southernbelle43 for mentioning the Little Muse, now I can’t stop thinking about it either! It’s #1 bag on my list of MM bags to get next. I’m just deciding on the leather/colour. I probably won’t get it in pompei as I do want a bit softness. I’ll most likely go for either pebbled, nappa, or Verona (if he still has any by the time I place my order). Spent too much on bags this year and haven’t sold enough yet, I’ll probably wait till Marco’s next sale.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> That hibiscus Pompei is on my mind in a Little Muse...a bag that I have not tried!


The hibiscus Pompei is such a great color. I happen to be partial to Little Muse. I have 3 of them the acid green nappa, everose shimmer pompei and saphire merino. It fits just what I need and is the perfect size for me. Now that I am not going to an office when I used to pack tons of stuff.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Thanks @southernbelle43 for mentioning the Little Muse, now I can’t stop thinking about it either! It’s #1 bag on my list of MM bags to get next. I’m just deciding on the leather/colour. I probably won’t get it in pompei as I do want a bit softness. I’ll most likely go for either pebbled, nappa, or Verona (if he still has any by the time I place my order). Spent too much on bags this year and haven’t sold enough yet, I’ll probably wait till Marco’s next sale.


I, too,  have a naked money tree.  It will be several months before I order a bag unless I sell one and right now I don't have any that I want to part with. But tomorrow I may change my mind. I am most unpredictable, even to myself.  I have been looking at the various iterations of the Muse for years...at first it held no interest to me whatsoever. But now I think the little one is cute.  Go figure!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> It is nice to have company.  Have you ever tried the Little Muse?  I know I could probably find out if I did a search, but....


I haven't ... yet. I have thought about this bag style alot, though, in both the midi and the mini size. I think it would make an elegant workbag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The hibiscus Pompei is such a great color. I happen to be partial to Little Muse. I have 3 of them the acid green nappa, everose shimmer pompei and saphire merino. It fits just what I need and is the perfect size for me. Now that I am not going to an office when I used to pack tons of stuff.


I looked back through all of the older posts yesterday when I was contemplating the Little Muse and saw your three adorable bags.  This  is one of the things that lightened my reluctance to try the little one. I am also just now getting into smaller bags after forcing myself to stop carrying what I did when I worked outside of the home 10 hrs a day. But old habits die hard don't they?


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I haven't ... yet. I have thought about this bag style alot, though, in both the midi and the mini size. I think it would make an elegant workbag.


It really would.  It has taken me a while to decide what size.  The little one is just a teeny bit smaller than I would like (I think) but the midi is way too big for what I carry.


----------



## afroken

djfmn said:


> The hibiscus Pompei is such a great color. I happen to be partial to Little Muse. I have 3 of them the acid green nappa, everose shimmer pompei and saphire merino. It fits just what I need and is the perfect size for me. Now that I am not going to an office when I used to pack tons of stuff.


Out of all 3 of your Little Muses, which leather do you prefer the most and which one the least?


----------



## orchidmyst

southernbelle43 said:


> It really would.  It has taken me a while to decide what size.  The little one is just a teeny bit smaller than I would like (I think) but the midi is way too big for what I carry.


With the folded in sides of the Muse, it is better to go with the larger Muse Midi instead of over-stuffing the little Muse out. The Muse looks better with the sides snapped in place instead of it being loose, as the shape of the bag can change and look weird.
If you look at the promo pics of the Muse Midi (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/spring-summer-2018), this bag is in Pompei but if you pick a softer leather, the bag will slouch and won't feel that large.
I have all 3 sizes of the Muse, in Pompei, Nappa and the soft Verona and out of all, I actually prefer the largest Muse in Pompei with the sides snapped and with the original snap magnetic closure (no top zipper closure). The default Muse has a small flap on the top for the snap magnetic closure and it's nicer to have some extra space on the top of the bag for this. I usually add the top zip closure for all my MM bags but I like the original snap closure instead for the Muse.
For the large Muse and Muse Midi, I like it in Pompei but I prefer a softer leather for the Little Muse.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I looked back through all of the older posts yesterday when I was contemplating the Little Muse and saw your three adorable bags.  This  is one of the things that lightened my reluctance to try the little one. I am also just now getting into smaller bags after forcing myself to stop carrying what I did when I worked outside of the home 10 hrs a day. But old habits die hard don't they?


Yes they definitely do. I used to carry a midi Selene or midi Soulmate or midi Minerva stuffed with tons of stuff. Downsizing your handbag is one of those habits that took some time to get used to. Now it is really easy. I try to carry only what I need. If I am traveling or need more I use one of my midi Selenes. If I am not I use a Little Muse or something a lot smaller.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Yes they definitely do. I used to carry a midi Selene or midi Soulmate or midi Minerva stuffed with tons of stuff. Downsizing your handbag is one of those habits that took some time to get used to. Now it is really easy. I try to carry only what I need. If I am traveling or need more I use one of my midi Selenes. If I am not I use a Little Muse or something a lot smaller.


I am slowly getting there!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> With the folded in sides of the Muse, it is better to go with the larger Muse Midi instead of over-stuffing the little Muse out. The Muse looks better with the sides snapped in place instead of it being loose, as the shape of the bag can change and look weird.
> If you look at the promo pics of the Muse Midi (https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/spring-summer-2018), this bag is in Pompei but if you pick a softer leather, the bag will slouch and won't feel that large.
> I have all 3 sizes of the Muse, in Pompei, Nappa and the soft Verona and out of all, I actually prefer the largest Muse in Pompei with the sides snapped and with the original snap magnetic closure (no top zipper closure). The default Muse has a small flap on the top for the snap magnetic closure and it's nicer to have some extra space on the top of the bag for this. I usually add the top zip closure for all my MM bags but I like the original snap closure instead for the Muse.
> For the large Muse and Muse Midi, I like it in Pompei but I prefer a softer leather for the Little Muse.


Thank you for this detailed information.  It is always appreciated and helps a lot in choosing a bag that is right for me.


----------



## blisstwins

I have a muse midi in octane pompei and absolutely agree with orchardmist. It is lovely with the sides closed and pompei is really nice for this bag.I love the muse so much as a stylish, kind of girly bag and think the octane is gorgeous. I might order it in hibiscus since someone mentioned it. What a sweet bag that would be. I am just so in love with these bags and think the absolute world of Marco.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ugh I've totally decided I need a little muse. I started to see it as a mini givenchy antigona substitute which I had been tempted to buy but now in my minds eye I realize I prefer the thought of a little muse as a chic evening bag in the hot months when a scarf won't be necessary to stash inside and I can get away with a mini bag  (in orange tuscania or brownrose nappa and light blue lambskin lining. Any opinions?) my daughters can also use a bag this size if they go anywhere purse worthy whereas obviously  I'm not going to let a 6 or 8 year old carry a $1-2k handbag.

I emailed Marco to see if I can add it  to my order. Yall are a terrible influence!

The only thing I have a problem with is not using the same amount of money to buy another 'Astra satchel modified to a 2-way shoulder bag.' To me I get more bag bliss for the buck for that kind of more versatile bag that I can get away with in the day as well as in the evening. I think I would mostly use a little muse in the evening. And evening bags, mini bags, clutches, etc I have a limited amount of budget I'm willing to spend compared to a more full sized bag. So these two being the same price is hard for me but on the other hand I totally need to try a muse and I do think the little one is the one I like best.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ugh I've totally decided I need a little muse. I started to see it as a mini givenchy antigona substitute which I had been tempted to buy but now in my minds eye I realize I prefer the thought of a little muse as a chic evening bag in the hot months when a scarf won't be necessary to stash inside and I can get away with a mini bag  (in orange tuscania or brownrose nappa and light blue lambskin lining. Any opinions?) my daughters can also use a bag this size if they go anywhere purse worthy whereas obviously  I'm not going to let a 6 or 8 year old carry a $1-2k handbag.
> 
> I emailed Marco to see if I can add it  to my order. Yall are a terrible influence!
> 
> The only thing I have a problem with is not using the same amount of money to buy another 'Astra satchel modified to a 2-way shoulder bag.' To me I get more bag bliss for the buck for that kind of more versatile bag that I can get away with in the day as well as in the evening. I think I would mostly use a little muse in the evening. And evening bags, mini bags, clutches, etc I have a limited amount of budget I'm willing to spend compared to a more full sized bag. So these two being the same price is hard for me but on the other hand I totally need to try a muse and I do think the little one is the one I like best.


Definitely Brownrose Nappa for chic evening Little Muse 

I see what you mean about price vs versatility. 
 Maybe an Astra _Crossbody_ would be an alternative to little Muse?


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I know I NEED to, I have bags coming in that I have no space for. It's just hard to decide which to part with, I've realised it is harder to let go of a bag that I customised than something off the shelf.
> 
> Anyway, I have not seen many reveals of Sheen. Were there not many who bought Sheen? I bought a small item, a Sea Green Penelope with 2 straps - 1 long for crossbody, 1 shorter for shoulder carry as seen in picture below. Sheen leather is much nicer than I imagined, I actually really love the shine! That surprised me since I dislike patent leather. Sheen is also very soft and light, love how it feels. This Penelope is now my favourite among the rest.
> 
> View attachment 5064464
> View attachment 5064467


I too dislike patent leather and I too really _love_ the shine of Sheen leather .
Whenever I wear my Anchor Grey Calista, I think about that I would like more bags in this leather.

Hope there will be more Sheen reveals, I am rubbish at imagining leather/bag combinations I have never seen.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> Definitely Brownrose Nappa for chic evening Little Muse
> 
> I see what you mean about price vs versatility.
> Maybe an Astra _Crossbody_ would be an alternative to little Muse?


The Astra crossbody is adorable too! Maybe I should go for a brownrose nappa Astra crossbody with sliding leather chain strap....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ok I have been thinking about it....and my size preference for the $500-700 expenditure range is  the capacity of the  Astra satchel and even more so the top zippered Angelica(my MacBook air zips inside). It's just great bang for the buck for the way my brain works because of the practicality..... And because I get the same thrill as a premier bag, and it is vertaile for day to night. And I'm a mom and it has room for a water bottle and my kids are always thirsty. 
For me these bags are a steal at these prices becauseI am comparing them to a Chanel jumbo classic flap and small givenchy antigona whichI need to pay double that price to get even second hand.


The size of the smallest astra or muse is so adorable and chic but at only 10% less price than one of the midi bags mentioned, I feel it's better to get the bigger one because there are some sickeningly cute and chic polene nano bags with similar capacity that start at $260 and feel like a fantastic bang for the buck to me :
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm loving mine but it is too small for frequent use:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And Marco has the cute Penelopes and phoebe/flors and fantastic unique leathers to build a gorgeous mini/nano evening bag at even lower, absolutely amazing, too-low prices. Which I have been ordering for years.
So in my quest to squeeze as much purse glee out of every dollar spent, I think I must either buy another Astra satchel or Angelica from Marco and not one of his cute mini bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ok I have been thinking about it....and my size preference for the $500-700 expenditure range is  the capacity of the  Astra satchel and even more so the top zippered Angelica(my MacBook air zips inside). It's just great bang for the buck for the way my brain works because of the practicality..... And because I get the same thrill as a premier bag, and it is vertaile for day to night. And I'm a mom and it has room for a water bottle and my kids are always thirsty.
> For me these bags are a steal at these prices becauseI am comparing them to a Chanel jumbo classic flap and small givenchy antigona whichI need to pay double that price to get even second hand.
> 
> 
> The size of the smallest astra or muse is so adorable and chic but at only 10% less price than one of the midi bags mentioned, I feel it's better to get the bigger one because there are some sickeningly cute and chic polene nano bags with similar capacity that start at $260 and feel like a fantastic bang for the buck to me :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064640
> 
> 
> I'm loving mine but it is too small for frequent use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5064643
> 
> 
> And Marco has the cute Penelopes and phoebe/flors and fantastic unique leathers to build a gorgeous mini/nano evening bag at even lower, absolutely amazing, too-low prices. Which I have been ordering for years.
> So in my quest to squeeze as much purse glee out of every dollar spent, I think I must either buy another Astra satchel or Angelica from Marco and not one of his cute mini bags.


I totally follow your logic .
BTW, I would _love_ to see a "family photo" of all your bags


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> I totally follow your logic .
> BTW, I would _love_ to see a "family photo" of all your bags


When I've unpacked the 200 boxes here and found them all I am going to place them on display in my closet and I can definitely take pics.
I am adding a monochromatic raspberry nappa Astra satchel to my order. Cool silver hardware for my 5th? (my other Astras have gold or dark gunmetal) or gold because it looks great with raspberry too and I wear gold jewelry? And I think it makes it a more year round bag. But darn if I don't think silver will be just a hair prettier and fresher in warm months. And I am trying to have different looking bags despite ordering five of them in less than 6 months.


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> When I've unpacked the 200 boxes here and found them all I am going to place them on display in my closet and I can definitely take pics.
> I am adding a monochromatic raspberry nappa Astra satchel to my order. Cool silver hardware for my 5th? (my other Astras have gold or dark gunmetal) or gold because it looks great with raspberry too and I wear gold jewelry? And I think it makes it a more year round bag. But darn if I don't think silver will be just a hair prettier and fresher in warm months. And I am trying to have different looking bags despite ordering five of them in less than 6 months.


I often go with light gunmetal if I want a warmer silver. Just my opinion but I find the light gunmetal although it is very close to silver HW for me it is a touch warmer.


----------



## southernbelle43

This arrived today, courtesy of a sweet TPF member.  DH commented when I opened the box, ”Well how cute is that!”  I am just now learning to appreciate smaller bags.
Flor Penelope Messenger with black nappa accents, wider strap, dark gun metal HW and modified pocket inside.
One third of spoiled dog on right hand side.


----------



## christinemliu

She's here! Midnight blue Tuscania full size Juliet, with a Theia strap:


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> She's here! Midnight blue Tuscania full size Juliet, with a Theia strap:
> View attachment 5066102


Tuscania is perfect for this bag! And that strap is a great idea.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

christinemliu said:


> She's here! Midnight blue Tuscania full size Juliet, with a Theia strap:
> View attachment 5066102


I love midnight tuscania so so so much


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It’s halfway ready to photograph and show!


----------



## HermesHope

Here is my latest and last bag. I have written this blog post today and will probably add another next week: New Massaccesi bag and SLG reveal



Midi Selene in dark purple Africa leather with a purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> She's here! Midnight blue Tuscania full size Juliet, with a Theia strap:
> View attachment 5066102


The Tuscania leather looks yummy & lightweight.  Love your idea of a Theia strap. What a great idea.  Any chance of a daylight photo to show the true color?


----------



## LuvNLux

HermesHope said:


> Here is my latest and last bag. I have written this blog post today and will probably add another next week: New Massaccesi bag and SLG reveal
> 
> View attachment 5066582
> 
> Midi Selene in dark purple Africa leather with a purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware


What a stunning showstopper!  Love that color.   Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> She's here! Midnight blue Tuscania full size Juliet, with a Theia strap:
> View attachment 5066102


Awesome.  I love my midnight Tuscania bag!


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> The Tuscania leather looks yummy & lightweight.  Love your idea of a Theia strap. What a great idea.  Any chance of a daylight photo to show the true color?


Hello @LuvNLux, I just took a few shots now. It is gloomy today though. Here is Juliet, along with my midnight Tuscania Flora to show the contrast between an earlier batch. I actually like the shade for my Juliet better because I like some of the lighter variation. The first pic is probably most accurate. The second is with flash.


----------



## Ludmilla

HermesHope said:


> Here is my latest and last bag. I have written this blog post today and will probably add another next week: New Massaccesi bag and SLG reveal
> 
> View attachment 5066582
> 
> Midi Selene in dark purple Africa leather with a purple lining and dark gunmetal hardware


Beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Hello @LuvNLux, I just took a few shots now. It is gloomy today though. Here is Juliet, along with my midnight Tuscania Flora to show the contrast between an earlier batch. I actually like the shade for my Juliet better because I like some of the lighter variation. The first pic is probably most accurate. The second is with flash.
> View attachment 5067192
> View attachment 5067193
> View attachment 5067194


Both Tuscania bags are lovely. I have been praising the Theia strap for years. To me it is the best one Marco ever created.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Both Tuscania bags are lovely. I have been praising the Theia strap for years. To me it is the best one Marco ever created.


Thank you! This is my first Theia strap because I haven't tried the style yet but since you and others have raved about the strap, I wanted one! When it's doubled up, it's too short for the full sized Juliet but it may work for the Midi. It's a nice length though when undoubled / unfolded. I actually got it just to experience and have one, since I do have a blue crossbody strap that I knew I could use for the Juliet.
Love Tuscania. It's soft, velvety, lightweight, and I can't wait to see how it ages and slouches over time.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Thank you! This is my first Theia strap because I haven't tried the style yet but since you and others have raved about the strap, I wanted one! When it's doubled up, it's too short for the full sized Juliet but it may work for the Midi. It's a nice length though when undoubled / unfolded. I actually got it just to experience and have one, since I do have a blue crossbody strap that I knew I could use for the Juliet.
> Love Tuscania. It's soft, velvety, lightweight, and I can't wait to see how it ages and slouches over time.


It is short when doubled.  I am one of those people who carries bags under my armpit, lol. But not bags like a full sized Juliet.


----------



## paintednightsky

Full size Selene with pewter Diamond leather & fuschia interior  So soft and puddly. I have a rose diamond leather & I was a bit surprised how much softer and squishy this leather is. I think I like the shape of the Victoria better though for next time since it is more of an opening.


----------



## djfmn

I just saw this on the MM website. Dang it this is my all time favorite MM tote and with this discount!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I just saw this on the MM website. Dang it this is my all time favorite MM tote and with this discount!!!
> 
> View attachment 5067613


Of course. I just bought one in Tuscania about a month ago, lol.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Of course. I just bought one in Tuscania about a month ago, lol.


I love your Tuscania Selene. Hmm I have a biscotti Tuscania midi Selene but I love the midnight blue.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I love your Tuscania Selene. Hmm I have a biscotti Tuscania midi Selene but I love the midnight blue.


Thank you. I enjoy it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

djfmn said:


> I love your Tuscania Selene. Hmm I have a biscotti Tuscania midi Selene but I love the midnight blue.


Well crap. I don't have a biscotti midi selene. I guess I must buy one. I'm not made of stone.


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Well crap. I don't have a biscotti midi selene. I guess I must buy one. I'm not made of stone.


Nor am I. I am getting another Tuscania midi Selene especially at 30% off I cannot resist it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Actually I think I want biscotti for a different bag so I ordered brownrose nappa midi selene zip with top zipper, light blue lambskin lining and gold hardware.


----------



## afroken

Little Selene is so adorable!! I’m very, very tempted.... 

Did Marco tell anyone what’s the dimensions of the Little Selene?


----------



## MissSeptember

afroken said:


> Little Selene is so adorable!! I’m very, very tempted....
> 
> Did Marco tell anyone what’s the dimensions of the Little Selene?



I've always hoped for a Little Selene. But I can't find any pictures or information in the e-mail or the website. Is this a completely new version of Selene or has anyone ordered it before?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Little Selene is so adorable!! I’m very, very tempted....
> 
> Did Marco tell anyone what’s the dimensions of the Little Selene?


_*Little*_ Selene  *???*
_*Where? *_


----------



## afroken

MissSeptember said:


> I've always hoped for a Little Selene. But I can't find any pictures or information in the e-mail or the website. Is this a completely new version of Selene or has anyone ordered it before?





Fancyfree said:


> _*Little*_ Selene  *???*
> _*Where? *_


From the newsletter. I’m assuming the photo is Little Selene.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> From the newsletter. I’m assuming the photo is Little Selene.
> View attachment 5067767


Thank you!


----------



## MissSeptember

afroken said:


> From the newsletter. I’m assuming the photo is Little Selene.
> View attachment 5067767


I thought it was Selene Zip Midi in the picture, but maybe it is the Little Selene after all. I would also like to know the dimensions


----------



## Fancyfree

Dimensions and price


----------



## djfmn

I asked for dimensions and price of Little Selene
These are approximate dimensions
More or less Little Selene dimensions are:
Width: cm. 27 (10.6")
Height: cm. 22 (8.6")
Depth: cm. 11 (4.3")

Price
Little Selene 335 EUROS
Little Zip Selene 385 EUROS


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

What?! Little selene?!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Nor am I. I am getting another Tuscania midi Selene especially at 30% off I cannot resist it.


i just ordered a midi-Selene a month ago, but this price is hard to resist. I think I'm going to order a regular-sized Selene in Fiore Gentian blue... I think.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What?! Little selene?!


There is a little one???


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> There is a little one???


Yes there is a Little Selene. Looks like a great size for a little bag. I am seriously thinking of the Little Selene.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I asked for dimensions and price of Little Selene
> These are approximate dimensions
> More or less Little Selene dimensions are:
> Width: cm. 27 (10.6")
> Height: cm. 22 (8.6")
> Depth: cm. 11 (4.3")
> 
> Price
> Little Selene 335 EUROS
> Little Zip Selene 385 EUROS


So it is similar size to Modena Midi...



I guess the straps / handles would need to be hand held?


----------



## southernbelle43

Well DARN. I wish I had known there was a little one.  I would have gotten that and not the Tuscania midi. Arggggggggggg


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Wow a little selene with crossbody strap would be so cute! But I might prefer a Juliet midi for that purpose. I really love that little bronze  bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Wow a little selene with crossbody strap would be so cute! But I might prefer a Juliet midi for that purpose. I really love that little bronze  bag.


Hmmm.... yes to crossbody strap 

But as a small tote with crossbody strap I might actually prefer the Angelica, which has more structure to both handles and bag itself... Or Daphne...

I suspect this is going to be another one of those promos where I simply can't envision the possibilities until I, a couple of months later, kick myself while admiring other peoples choices on this thread


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well DARN. I wish I had known there was a little one.  I would have gotten that and not the Tuscania midi. Arggggggggggg


This is brand new from what I found out. He said he made the pattern very recently when I asked him about it via email.
I am guessing he decided to add it to the special promo instead of doing a separate promo introduction which is what he normally does. I am just pleased he added it to this promo because the new bag promo introductions are normally only 20% off.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Well DARN. I wish I had known there was a little one.  I would have gotten that and not the Tuscania midi. Arggggggggggg


But elongating the shoulder straps on the Little Selene might not be as elegant as on the Midi (different angles to the bands on the bag), so I suspect you made the right choice


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> But elongating the shoulder straps on the Little Selene might not be as elegant as on the Midi (different angles to the bands on the bag), so I suspect you made the right choice


I did not add any length? Maybe you were thinking of Someone else.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> This is brand new from what I found out. He said he made the pattern very recently when I asked him about it via email.
> I am guessing he decided to add it to the special promo instead of doing a separate promo introduction which is what he normally does. I am just pleased he added it to this promo because the new bag promo introductions are normally only 20% off.


You are probably right.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I did not add any length?


Sorry, I thought you did. I'm confusing bags. Sorry!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> Hmmm.... yes to crossbody strap
> 
> But as a small tote with crossbody strap I might actually prefer the Angelica, which has more structure to both handles and bag itself... Or Daphne...
> 
> I suspect this is going to be another one of those promos where I simply can't envision the possibilities until I, a couple of months later, kick myself while admiring other peoples choices on this thread


Yes the little Athena or Daphne would maybe be my choice for a small crossbody (top-zippered, of course) shopper  (Angelica is not small, it's medium) unless the leather screamed for blingy hardware pairing. In that case, selene allows for an abundance of hardware.


----------



## djfmn

I am deciding on my little Selene leather. Marco told me it is similar in size to midi Modena but because midi Modena is more square little Selene  seems bigger because of the wider top V shape. Hmmm decisions decisions. I have placed my little Selene order and will make a leather decision later today or tomorrow. Tuscania or if he has some verona left maybe verona.


----------



## Fancyfree

I have today received my 3 Tuscania bags,- Cobblestone Calista, Bordeaux Calista and Dark Brown Theia.
Love them !
Love all three colours. Cobblestone is like a crinkled paper bag, Bordeaux a beautiful, dark, old earthy Rioja and Dark Brown a really elegant true brown.

The three leathers are slightly different.
Cobblestone feels thinner than the others, very dry, more fragile, more distressed, more _cracked _.  I grabbed my Bick 4 within minutes of unpacking the bag and have soaked the bag it.
Dark Brown feels sturdier and less dry, a little less cracked (but does of course _visually _have the same distressed appearance).
Bordeaux feels the strongest, not dry at all and the surface totally intact and smooth, no cracking despite the distressed appearance.

Maybe different parts of a skin can be different. If so, maybe the leather of a different bag in the same colour may be more/less distressed ?


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I have today received my 3 Tuscania bags,- Cobblestone Calista, Bordeaux Calista and Dark Brown Theia.
> Love them !
> Love all three colours. Cobblestone is like a crinkled paper bag, Bordeaux a beautiful, dark, old earthy Rioja and Dark Brown a really elegant true brown.
> 
> The three leathers are slightly different.
> Cobblestone feels thinner than the others, very dry, more fragile, more distressed, more _cracked _.  I grabbed my Bick 4 within minutes of unpacking the bag and have soaked the bag it.
> Dark Brown feels sturdier and less dry, less cracked (but does of course _visually _have the same distressed appearance).
> Bordeaux feels the strongest, not dry at all and the surface totally intact and smooth, no cracking despite the distressed appearance.
> 
> Maybe different parts of a skin can be different. If so, maybe the leather of a different bag in the same colour may be more/less distressed ?


Oh! Pictures when you have time please! Would love to see these colors side by side. And I actually, after seeing someone's chocolate brown Theia, have always thought about ordering one in some shade of brown! I also love cobblestone...


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Oh! Pictures when you have time please! Would love to see these colors side by side. And I actually, after seeing someone's chocolate brown Theia, have always thought about ordering one in some shade of brown! I also love cobblestone...


I'll do a photoshoot on the weekend - The Dark Brown Theia is seriously cool


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco if he had any verona left. He emailed me and he has 
Black
Lime
Bluette
Iris Blue
Sandstone
Medium Grey

I have a bordeaux red verona midi modena and a sandstone verona Clio. Seriously considering lime or one of the blue verona leathers for my little Selene.


----------



## djfmn

I am leaning towards Bluette but the Iris blue verona is also pretty. Marco said the Iris blue is sophisticated and the bluette is a wow color. Please feel free to weigh in and help me with my choice.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I am leaning towards Bluette but the Iris blue verona is also pretty. Marco said the Iris blue is sophisticated and the bluette is a wow color. Please feel free to weigh in and help me with my choice.
> 
> View attachment 5068436


TotinScience had an iris blue verona bag at one time and the color was just stunning. If you search for "iris blue venus" posted by her you can see it.


----------



## djfmn

I made my choice Bluette Verona Little Selene orange lining and dark gunmetal HW.
Can't wait to get this bag!!!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco if he had any verona left. He emailed me and he has
> Black
> Lime
> Bluette
> Iris Blue
> Sandstone
> Medium Grey
> 
> I have a bordeaux red verona midi modena and a sandstone verona Clio. Seriously considering lime or one of the blue verona leathers for my little Selene.



Noooo! just when I thought I was safe from this promo. 
Do you happen to have a picture of iris blue?  ETA - I just saw the response in the very next post.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I am leaning towards Bluette but the Iris blue verona is also pretty. Marco said the Iris blue is sophisticated and the bluette is a wow color. Please feel free to weigh in and help me with my choice.
> 
> View attachment 5068436



I see that iris blue looks more purple.  Do you want a purple/purplish bag? My Calista midi is in bluette. I love the color!


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> I made my choice Bluette Verona Little Selene orange lining and dark gunmetal HW.
> Can't wait to get this bag!!!



You will love it!


----------



## lenie

I ordered a midi Selene in dark grey croco, red lining, and dark gunmetal hardware.  Yay!


----------



## porpentine

Selene Zip: I love having the extra pockets but, tbh, I don’t always love the prominent frontal zippers. Many times I wish it had the clean lines of the regular Selene.

Sooo ... Does anyone else wish there was a version of Selene Zip where the zipper was hidden underneath the diagonal leather pieces of the Selene ... so it would LOOK like a regular Selene but have two extra secret pockets? Or is it just me, lol ...


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> You will love it!


Thank you I saw your beautiful Verona Bluette bag and I absolutely love the color. Marco said to me the bluette leather is an absolutely wow leather. He said very few people purchased bluette Verona leather and it surprised him. I asked him which blue to go with the Iris Blue verona or the Bluette verona. His recommendation was the bluette verona for my Little Selene. I then said what lining would he recommend and he said a fun lining would be orange or yellow and he then added if you want a more regular lining (I interpreted that as being more a more subtle choice) light blue, light fuschia or lilac. I decided a wow leather needs a wow lining so decided orange.


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> Selene Zip: I love having the extra pockets but, tbh, I don’t always love the prominent frontal zippers. Many times I wish it had the clean lines of the regular Selene.
> 
> Sooo ... Does anyone else wish there was a version of Selene Zip where the zipper was hidden underneath the diagonal leather pieces of the Selene ... so it would LOOK like a regular Selene but have two extra secret pockets? Or is it just me, lol ...


That's a really interesting idea. Personally, I like both styles, as I have a zip one but recently ordered a non-zip one because I wanted a cleaner look for a bag that I will be using for work. I wonder if the hidden zipper style would make those diagonal lines pop out a bit (because of the zipper size.


----------



## Fancyfree

porpentine said:


> Selene Zip: I love having the extra pockets but, tbh, I don’t always love the prominent frontal zippers. Many times I wish it had the clean lines of the regular Selene.
> 
> Sooo ... Does anyone else wish there was a version of Selene Zip where the zipper was hidden underneath the diagonal leather pieces of the Selene ... so it would LOOK like a regular Selene but have two extra secret pockets? Or is it just me, lol ...


What about having a slip pocket, with magnet, on the rear outer panel instead? It would also save the extra weight of zips...


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> That's a really interesting idea. Personally, I like both styles, as I have a zip one but recently ordered a non-zip one because I wanted a cleaner look for a bag that I will be using for work. I wonder if the hidden zipper style would make those diagonal lines pop out a bit (because of the zipper size.


. I want the best of both worlds ... the looks of the non zip with the function of the zip!  you’re right that the leather would probably pop out a bit but that could be minimised by using (say) leather pulls rather than the metal hardware.

Marco said that this would need a new pattern which is an extra 50 euro. Which is a totally fair amount. ... 

if anyone is interested in splitting the cost of the experiment on. Little Selene ... let me know ...


----------



## porpentine

Fancyfree said:


> What about having a slip pocket, with magnet, on the rear outer panel instead? It would also save the extra weight of zips...


I would already get the back pocket, I want moar! all the pockets


----------



## Fancyfree

porpentine said:


> I would already get the back pocket, I want moar! all the pockets


Have you considered a Divina Midi?
3 exterior pockets in a sufficiently stable structure for accessability...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fancyfree said:


> Have you considered a Divina Midi?
> 3 outer pockets in a sufficiently stable structure for accesability...


Divina midi is an amazing size and shape and is great crossbody too.

My problem with it is the front pocket gives the bag "a face". I know, I'm weird.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm honestly tempted by the existence of medium grey Verona. That would make a nice Astra....


----------



## christinemliu

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Divina midi is an amazing size and shape and is great crossbody too.
> 
> My problem with it is the front pocket gives the bag "a face". I know, I'm weird.


@SouthernPurseGal, that's how I feel about the Celine Luggage Tote!! It's cute and I do love robots...


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Divina midi is an amazing size and shape and is great crossbody too.
> 
> My problem with it is the front pocket gives the bag "a face". I know, I'm weird.


I understand!
I have considered a Divina without the front pocket. But realized later that while I am not keen on front pocket on Marco's illustrations, it looks really good on photos posted here on PurseForum!


----------



## Fancyfree

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm honestly tempted by the existence of medium grey Verona. That would make a nice Astra....


Sure you dont want to use it for a soft bag? Maybe Hera Midi? Verona is the most divine and elegant leather in the _*world*_ for soft structure....


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Thank you I saw your beautiful Verona Bluette bag and I absolutely love the color. Marco said to me the bluette leather is an absolutely wow leather. He said very few people purchased bluette Verona leather and it surprised him. I asked him which blue to go with the Iris Blue verona or the Bluette verona. His recommendation was the bluette verona for my Little Selene. I then said what lining would he recommend and he said a fun lining would be orange or yellow and he then added if you want a more regular lining (I interpreted that as being more a more subtle choice) light blue, light fuschia or lilac. I decided a wow leather needs a wow lining so decided orange.


Thanks! Bluette is vibrant without being "in your face" bold. So: vibrant and elegant at the same time. I had Marco pick a lining for me and he went with marine. I love marine, but I would have preferred a different lining. I think your choice of orange will be a great pop of color inside. Yellow, apple green, and light fucshia would also look fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Thanks! Bluette is vibrant without being "in your face" bold. So: vibrant and elegant at the same time. I had Marco pick a lining for me and he went with marine. I love marine, but I would have preferred a different lining. I think your choice of orange will be a great pop of color inside. Yellow, apple green, and light fucshia would also look fabulous.


I always choose very subtle linings never anything vibrant. I decided it is time to branch out and select a bright pop of color for the lining. I also looked at yellow and considered apple green. I told Marco orange but until the bag is made I could change. I like the idea of apple green a lot.


----------



## coach943

My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm. 

I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.
> 
> I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.
> 
> View attachment 5070310
> 
> View attachment 5070309


I love those straps. If I ever get a Selene again, I will definitely choose those. Beautiful bag!


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> Hello @LuvNLux, I just took a few shots now. It is gloomy today though. Here is Juliet, along with my midnight Tuscania Flora to show the contrast between an earlier batch. I actually like the shade for my Juliet better because I like some of the lighter variation. The first pic is probably most accurate. The second is with flash.
> View attachment 5067192
> View attachment 5067193
> View attachment 5067194


@christinemliu  Thank you so much for all your photos in every light!  This helps so much.  Evidently Midnight Blue Tuscania is a very difficult color to capture.  Interesting that the first batch is different from the second batch in color and especially in texture.   Thanks for including that!  Your Juliette really turned out to be so nice.  It must be a joy to carry because it is so light.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @christinemliu  Thank you so much for all your photos in every light!  This helps so much.  Evidently Midnight Blue Tuscania is a very difficult color to capture.  Interesting that the first batch is different from the second batch in color and especially in texture.   Thanks for including that!  Your Juliette really turned out to be so nice.  It must be a joy to carry because it is so light.


I was just looking at the midnight blue swatch on Marco's web site yesterday and to be honest that is what I thought I was getting when I got my Tuscania Selene. I would have preferred the darker hide. 
Here is how the swatch from his site shows up on my MacBook. My bag is no where near that color.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.
> 
> I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.
> 
> View attachment 5070310
> 
> View attachment 5070309


wow that lining and leather combination is stunning. I have an anthracite pebbled leather Little Athena and it is a great neutral color for me. It is a such a great color I find. It goes with so many things. Your bag is gorgeous. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I was just looking at the midnight blue swatch on Marco's web site yesterday and to be honest that is what I thought I was getting when I got my Tuscania Selene. I would have preferred the darker hide.
> Here is how the swatch from his site shows up on my MacBook. My bag is no where near that color.
> View attachment 5070398


Unfortunately this a typical issue with what color you see on your screen vs what the color is really like. It has to do with color conversions and what is being used. So the digital camera might use RGB and the computer screen might use CMYK when things are converted from one color format to another there is a color loss or change in color. When I was working in technology we had this issue all the time. What graphic designers and artists saw on their computer screen vs what was printed to a color printer was very different. Some of these high end graphic applications used pantone color matching and you only really got a true match when it was sent to a printer and they used the identical pantone colors. I often see a difference between what I see on my screen vs what I see on a website vs what I see when I get the item I have purchased. Not just a leather bag but a dress or shoes. It is as they say a real "crap shoot" when it comes to color and how color is interpreted on a computer screen. I wish I had a better answer for you but it happens to almost everyone because of these conversions from one color format to another.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Unfortunately this a typical issue with what color you see on your screen vs what the color is really like. It has to do with color conversions and what is being used. So the digital camera might use RGB and the computer screen might use CMYK when things are converted from one color format to another there is a color loss or change in color. When I was working in technology we had this issue all the time. What graphic designers and artists saw on their computer screen vs what was printed to a color printer was very different. Some of these high end graphic applications used pantone color matching and you only really got a true match when it was sent to a printer and they used the identical pantone colors. I often see a difference between what I see on my screen vs what I see on a website vs what I see when I get the item I have purchased. Not just a leather bag but a dress or shoes. It is as they say a real "crap shoot" when it comes to color and how color is interpreted on a computer screen. I wish I had a better answer for you but it happens to almost everyone because of these conversions from one color format to another.


Thank you so much for this explaining this so well . I have blamed my computer screen, but I now understand it is more complex than that.

I guess this is simply the risk we must be prepared to take during leather promos, when there is no time to ask for a leather sample


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Unfortunately this a typical issue with what color you see on your screen vs what the color is really like. It has to do with color conversions and what is being used. So the digital camera might use RGB and the computer screen might use CMYK when things are converted from one color format to another there is a color loss or change in color. When I was working in technology we had this issue all the time. What graphic designers and artists saw on their computer screen vs what was printed to a color printer was very different. Some of these high end graphic applications used pantone color matching and you only really got a true match when it was sent to a printer and they used the identical pantone colors. I often see a difference between what I see on my screen vs what I see on a website vs what I see when I get the item I have purchased. Not just a leather bag but a dress or shoes. It is as they say a real "crap shoot" when it comes to color and how color is interpreted on a computer screen. I wish I had a better answer for you but it happens to almost everyone because of these conversions from one color format to another.


This is true and I have never much counted on the bags being the same color. What happened to me is that I have a swatch of midnight blue from 2017 and when I looked at the photo on the site I assumed he had bought a new batch and that it was darker. It is no big deal at all to me.  What I have is lovely. Thank you are taking the time to explain why this occurs. That was very sweet.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

christinemliu said:


> @SouthernPurseGal, that's how I feel about the Celine Luggage Tote!! It's cute and I do love robots...


Right?!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love my verona selene but I like it in aura  too. So I think Verona is nice for both soft and structured.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.
> 
> I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.
> 
> View attachment 5070310
> 
> View attachment 5070309


I agree that anthracite is a very versatile  neutral. I had a bag in that color and loved the color. Unfortunately the bag style did not work for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Gorgeous! I love the color. Hera is on my list of bags to try.


----------



## Fancyfree

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Ooh La la


----------



## samfalstaff

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.
> 
> I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.
> 
> View attachment 5070310
> 
> View attachment 5070309


This color is beautiful! Almost looks luminescent!


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Lovely.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.


Oh, I love your modifications! I like those straps. And now we are officially related with anthracite Selenes! Mine is a Selene Zip Midi and I totally agree that it's a wonderful neutral.



LuvNLux said:


> @christinemliu  Thank you so much for all your photos in every light!  This helps so much.  Evidently Midnight Blue Tuscania is a very difficult color to capture.  Interesting that the first batch is different from the second batch in color and especially in texture.   Thanks for including that!  Your Juliette really turned out to be so nice.  It must be a joy to carry because it is so light.


Oh, you are welcome! Yes, I love how light it is. I am including a couple of more pics, with and without flash.







southernbelle43 said:


> I was just looking at the midnight blue swatch on Marco's web site yesterday and to be honest that is what I thought I was getting when I got my Tuscania Selene. I would have preferred the darker hide.
> Here is how the swatch from his site shows up on my MacBook. My bag is no where near that color.


So interesting how we all like different shades! I do think though that it is possible the patina may make the blue darker?



piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.


Now I want to order something in Tiffany Blue! What an amazing color and such a beautiful Hera!


----------



## porpentine

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Hooray!! Soooo chuffed that someone else took the plunge on the lambskin lining. It’s divine isn’t it? And looks stunning with the Tiffany blue!


----------



## piosavsfan

porpentine said:


> Hooray!! Soooo chuffed that someone else took the plunge on the lambskin lining. It’s divine isn’t it? And looks stunning with the Tiffany blue!


The lining feels so luxurious! I love it. I'm getting lambskin lining from now on. It's totally worth the extra cost for me.


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> My white box came today from the clearance leather sale. It's a Selene Midi in Anthracite Pebbled Leather, silver hardware, and light pink lining. Strap has only square rivet instead of normal hardware and drop of 26 cm.
> 
> I haven't carried it yet, but I really like the straps with the lesser hardware. The leather is also a really interesting color. It is hard to capture, but it is kind of a dark blue-gray. I think it will be a great neutral for me. I have been carrying my River Blue Vachetta Selene Zip Midi that has Soulmate-style handles. This bag seems so much lighter without the extra hardware and heavy leather.
> 
> View attachment 5070310
> 
> View attachment 5070309


It's beautiful. I love the blue-grey tone. I will be your bag twin soon, although I got the normal strap hardware and extended strap drop. I really like the look of the square rivet and the connector-- Kind of wishing I had made that choice too.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Beautiful inside and out! It looks like a Tiffany box.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

piosavsfan said:


> The lining feels so luxurious! I love it. I'm getting lambskin lining from now on. It's totally worth the extra cost for me.


Me too x 100. I am getting pastel colors too. The 4 bags I'm waiting on now will all have light blue. The ones I received recently have the light beige which I love.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree that anthracite is a very versatile  neutral. I had a bag in that color and loved the color. Unfortunately the bag style did not work for me.


What style anthracite did you have? As I mentioned I bought an anthracite Little Athena and it has been a great neutral and easy to carry bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> What style anthracite did you have? As I mentioned I bought an anthracite Little Athena and it has been a great neutral and easy to carry bag.


A victoria midi and even though the style was not perfect for me, I wish I had not sold it, sigh


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


This bag is gorgeous. The leather is so eye catching and I love the lining. Amazing - enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> A victoria midi and even though the style was not perfect for me, I wish I had not sold it, sigh
> View attachment 5071446


Oh my gosh this is just gorgeous. I love everything about it. The color blocking is stunning. Wow this bag is wow and wow.


----------



## lenie

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


This bag is stunning! The color is even prettier than the real Tiffany blue-richer and more elegant. I’m sure the lamb lining feels so luxurious. Is this the regular sized Hera? Looks perfect in every way! Congrats!


----------



## jkern04

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.



Hi all!!  First time poster in this thread, long-time lurker.  Hoping to make my first MM purchase for a new work bag.  Although, quite a few I have seen in this thread I want one of each!!  

@piosavsfan, does the lamb lining add noticeable weight to the bag?  I think it is just beautiful as is your bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

lenie said:


> This bag is stunning! The color is even prettier than the real Tiffany blue-richer and more elegant. I’m sure the lamb lining feels so luxurious. Is this the regular sized Hera? Looks perfect in every way! Congrats!


Thank you! Yes, regular sized. I think my camera makes the color look brighter. It is quite close to the real Tiffany Blue in person, the true Tiffany has a bit more green to it.


----------



## piosavsfan

jkern04 said:


> Hi all!!  First time poster in this thread, long-time lurker.  Hoping to make my first MM purchase for a new work bag.  Although, quite a few I have seen in this thread I want one of each!!
> 
> @piosavsfan, does the lamb lining add noticeable weight to the bag?  I think it is just beautiful as is your bag.


I don't think it adds noticeable weight. I was worried about the weight but this Hera seems to be lighter than my Hera in Velvet Verona with standard lining.


----------



## afroken

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I want you guys to help a gal out.
> I'm waiting for 4 bags from Marco and the impatient feeling is killing me even thoughI think they arealready making the first two. Anyway, the point is....the only thing that will help me bear it is if you all go through your collections and list a bag on the BST! THAT WAY I CAN GET SOMETHING ON ITS WAY TO ME NOW! I don't know what,but I really want a zhoe. And maybe some phoebes as clutches. Floras as purses for my daughters. A demetra with flat handles perhaps...a Calista....
> 
> Especially if you guys post the bags for under $200, I'm definitely interested. Cmon if everyone here who has a bunch of MM just scrounges up one little thing to add to the BST it would make it so much more fun. Please?
> Christine you are doing your part in 2021!  We all need to be like Christine. I just gave a bunch away last summer so I'm thin...


There are a few lovely zhoes and floras on the BST now, and a flat handle demetra


----------



## porpentine

advice on vacchetta leather colours please! I have seen some comments that the current batch of river blue is a very very dark navy, and that the Bordeaux and mahogany are almost the same colour. Is this right? Can anyone post pics of recent vacchetta bags in various  for me?

i like clear colours (not murky/muted) so I’m thinking of the green colour vacchetta. Has anyone recently got something in this colour?


----------



## southernbelle43

porpentine said:


> advice on vacchetta leather colours please! I have seen some comments that the current batch of river blue is a very very dark navy, and that the Bordeaux and mahogany are almost the same colour. Is this right? Can anyone post pics of recent vacchetta bags in various  for me?
> 
> i like clear colours (not murky/muted) so I’m thinking of the green colour vacchetta. Has anyone recently got something in this colour?


I had a river blue Zhoe and sold it recently and yes it is very dark. It does not look black, but it is dark. Here is an indoor and outdoor photo.


----------



## LuvNLux

piosavsfan said:


> Tiffany Blue Hera arrived today! I'm so glad I went with the lamb lining, it's lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070705
> View attachment 5070708
> View attachment 5070715


Oh my!  I love your blue bag.  The Hera style shows off this leather so well.  And the lamb skin lining.......perfection!


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> Hi all!!  First time poster in this thread, long-time lurker.  Hoping to make my first MM purchase for a new work bag.  Although, quite a few I have seen in this thread I want one of each!!
> 
> @piosavsfan, does the lamb lining add noticeable weight to the bag?  I think it is just beautiful as is your bag.


Welcome Jkern.  Whatever you seek, you shall find here, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

I have many lovely bags and I like them all and enjoy them all. But the one I carry the most often....my Penelope. I call it my copper penny.  I bought it from another poster because I wanted to try a metallic leather and it  turned out to be my all time favorite bag.  Despite being really mistreated, the only sign of wear on this little beauty is slight corner wear that you have to look for to notice.  I leave for the beach is a few days and she will be going too.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

afroken said:


> There are a few lovely zhoes and floras on the BST now, and a flat handle demetra


I know, I watch the BST like a hawk. Nothing currently on it is for me and I'm hungry for an uptick in listings!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fancyfree your new Theia is seriously beautiful!


----------



## afroken

@Fancyfree did the bordeaux tuscania Calista live up to your expectations?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree did the bordeaux tuscania Calista live up to your expectations?


Interesting question 

The colour was so different from what I expected that I initially was taken aback. And thought "oh well, it is useful to have a bag I don't_ love and_ feel the need to "baby" ", i.e. not worry about it getting damaged or shabby.

It certainly isn't a leather colour that would suit everyone's taste. Deep, muted..dull but so rich. Brown - wine - in some light even dusky pink!

After using her for the last 2 days and seeing her in different settings and light, I love her more and more  and now regard her as one of my most special and favourite bags and leather !

I perceive the colour(s) as subtle, deep, rich, luxerious, _exclusive_. Especially as the leather is silky smooth, without a tactile hint of the visual "distress" (unlike my other Tuscanias).

I am actually wondering what other bag I should/could get in Bordeaux Tuscania , especially if the rest of the skin is equally smooth . Which is silly of me,- it is perfect for Calista.

I am _*so*_ looking forward to receiving my first Calista _Midi _in 2-3 weeks time,- Bluette Verona with 2 inch lengthened strap drop (totally copying you , so grateful for the inspiration). If I like the Midi, there might be a Midi Bordeaux in my future


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> A victoria midi and even though the style was not perfect for me, I wish I had not sold it, sigh
> View attachment 5071446


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> A victoria midi and even though the style was not perfect for me, I wish I had not sold it, sigh
> View attachment 5071446


I have been considering Victoria.
Please tell me,- what aspect of Victoria was not right for you ?


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fancyfree said:


> Interesting question
> 
> The colour was so different from what I expected that I initially was taken aback. And thought "oh well, it is useful to have a bag I don't_ love and_ feel the need to "baby" ", i.e. not worry about it getting damaged or shabby.
> 
> It certainly isn't a leather colour that would suit everyone's taste. Deep, muted..dull but so rich. Brown - wine - in some light even dusky pink!
> 
> After using her for the last 2 days and seeing her in different settings and light, I love her more and more  and now regard her as one of my most special and favourite bags and leather !


Thank you for your detailed review! A calista in tuscania is on my radar and now after your pictures I’ll definitely start putting money towards it


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Also finally updated my profile pic!! If only I could crochet and buy mm at the same time...


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I have been considering Victoria.
> Please tell me,- what aspect of Victoria was not right for you ?


It was not really the style at all.  I hesitate to say this because I am really bad about telling people to wear what they want, when they want and to not pay any attention to rules, like wearing white in the winter,  lol.  But for some reason I got it in my head that it  was too dressy for my life style??? Go figure. Sometimes we all make stupid decisions!  The Victoria is a delightful little bag!!!


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> It was not really the style at all.  I hesitate to say this because I am really bad about telling people to wear what they want, when they want and to not pay any attention to rules, like wearing white in the winter,  lol.  But for some reason I got it in my head that it  was too dressy for my life style??? Go figure. Sometimes we all make stupid decisions!  The Victoria is a delightful little bag!!!


I think I get you. It’s the same reason why I haven’t considered a Victoria. It’s very pretty and elegant, but the vibe is a bit too dressy for me personally. I’ve always enjoyed seeing reveals of the Victoria though.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> Interesting question
> 
> The colour was so different from what I expected that I initially was taken aback. And thought "oh well, it is useful to have a bag I don't_ love and_ feel the need to "baby" ", i.e. not worry about it getting damaged or shabby.
> 
> It certainly isn't a leather colour that would suit everyone's taste. Deep, muted..dull but so rich. Brown - wine - in some light even dusky pink!
> 
> After using her for the last 2 days and seeing her in different settings and light, I love her more and more  and now regard her as one of my most special and favourite bags and leather !
> 
> I perceive the colour(s) as subtle, deep, rich, luxerious, _exclusive_. Especially as the leather is silky smooth, without a tactile hint of the visual "distress" (unlike my other Tuscanias).
> 
> I am actually wondering what other bag I should/could get in Bordeaux Tuscania , especially if the rest of the skin is equally smooth . Which is silly of me,- it is perfect for Calista.
> 
> I am _*so*_ looking forward to receiving my first Calista _Midi _in 2-3 weeks time,- Bluette Verona with 2 inch lengthened strap drop (totally copying you , so grateful for the inspiration). If I like the Midi, there might be a Midi Bordeaux in my future


Truly a beautiful Theia! Is the Dark Brown Tuscania true to color? I was so close to pulling the trigger on that exact bag and leather but couldn't pull it together in time for the discount.


----------



## afroken

My Selene Midi in black verona arrived and I think she is the most luxurious Massaccesi bag that I own so far. Maybe it’s the leather, maybe it’s the clean lines of the style, but Selene just seems perfect for anyone who wants a simple, well-made, and timeless tote. As many MM owners have said before, Verona is thick, robust, and chewy. I think it’s a perfect leather for a style like Selene. This is one of my favourite bags from Marco so far, and certainly won’t be my last Selene.

I chose purple lining and silver hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> My Selene Midi in black verona arrived and I think she is the most luxurious Massaccesi bag that I own so far. Maybe it’s the leather, maybe it’s the clean lines of the style, but Selene just seems perfect for anyone who wants a simple, well-made, and timeless tote. As many MM owners have said before, Verona is thick, robust, and chewy. I think it’s a perfect leather for a style like Selene. This is one of my favourite bags from Marco so far, and certainly won’t be my last Selene.
> 
> I chose purple lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5074810


LOVE IT!  Understated and so chic!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Truly a beautiful Theia! Is the Dark Brown Tuscania true to color? I was so close to pulling the trigger on that exact bag and leather but couldn't pull it together in time for the discount.


On _my_ computer screen, my photos on the reference thread are pretty true to colour.
I can take some more photos in shady conditions (to omit the sun reflecting in the leather) when the weather is better,- today it is alternating between snow and rain


----------



## paintednightsky

afroken said:


> I think I get you. It’s the same reason why I haven’t considered a Victoria. It’s very pretty and elegant, but the vibe is a bit too dressy for me personally. I’ve always enjoyed seeing reveals of the Victoria though.


That is quite interesting some see it as dressy.  I love my 2 Victorias and consider them no dressier than my Selenes.  I consider it a very casual bag


----------



## southernbelle43

paintednightsky said:


> That is quite interesting some see it as dressy.  I love my 2 Victorias and consider them no dressier than my Selenes.  I consider it a very casual bag


It was not the style but the metallic leather color blocking that looked to me so night time, lol


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Yum


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Yum


Vacchetta is so luxurious, but unfortunately heavy, alas.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> My Selene Midi in black verona arrived and I think she is the most luxurious Massaccesi bag that I own so far. Maybe it’s the leather, maybe it’s the clean lines of the style, but Selene just seems perfect for anyone who wants a simple, well-made, and timeless tote. As many MM owners have said before, Verona is thick, robust, and chewy. I think it’s a perfect leather for a style like Selene. This is one of my favourite bags from Marco so far, and certainly won’t be my last Selene.
> 
> I chose purple lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5074810


Beautiful bag-- you can see Verona's richness in your photo. I love the silver hardware with it, and the purple lining (of course). You have inspired me to think of ordering a regular size Selene in Verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> My Selene Midi in black verona arrived and I think she is the most luxurious Massaccesi bag that I own so far. Maybe it’s the leather, maybe it’s the clean lines of the style, but Selene just seems perfect for anyone who wants a simple, well-made, and timeless tote. As many MM owners have said before, Verona is thick, robust, and chewy. I think it’s a perfect leather for a style like Selene. This is one of my favourite bags from Marco so far, and certainly won’t be my last Selene.
> 
> I chose purple lining and silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5074810


We need to see that lining. I have changed my mind about linings a bunch of times after seeing what other people chose.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> We need to see that lining. I have changed my mind about linings a bunch of times after seeing what other people chose.


Should’ve included this yesterday! I went back and forth on purple or red lining but chose purple in the end. Next time I get a black bag I’ll get red lining.


----------



## afroken

paintednightsky said:


> That is quite interesting some see it as dressy.  I love my 2 Victorias and consider them no dressier than my Selenes.  I consider it a very casual bag





southernbelle43 said:


> It was not the style but the metallic leather color blocking that looked to me so night time, lol


For me it's because the Victoria looks a lot more triangular than the Selene that I think it looks a bit more dressy on me (ie. the bottom width of the Victoria is much smaller than the Selene). As well, I like the hardware on the Selene shoulder straps, which makes the style more edgy and casual imo. I've always been drawn to bags of similar aesthetics: studs and rectangular shapes  but as a girl with an everchanging mind, I might snatch up a Victoria Midi in verona one day!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Should’ve included this yesterday! I went back and forth on purple or red lining but chose purple in the end. Next time I get a black bag I’ll get red lining.
> View attachment 5075711


Oh yes, now now that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> For me it's because the Victoria looks a lot more triangular than the Selene that I think it looks a bit more dressy on me (ie. the bottom width of the Victoria is much smaller than the Selene). As well, I like the hardware on the Selene shoulder straps, which makes the style more edgy and casual imo. I've always been drawn to bags of similar aesthetics: studs and rectangular shapes  but as a girl with an everchanging mind, I might snatch up a Victoria Midi in verona one day!


Good point.


----------



## lenie

Here is one of my bags from one of last promotions-little Minerva in Coquelicot orange Verona, tortilla lining, light gold hardware. I love this shade of orange-so bright and happy!


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> Here is one of my bags from one of last promotions-little Minerva in Coquelicot orange Verona, tortilla lining, light gold hardware. I love this shade of orange-so bright and happy!
> View attachment 5075657
> View attachment 5075659


Very pretty!!!


----------



## jkern04

So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get. 

It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.  

Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!

     J


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


Marine is absolutely gorgeous and in a gray bag....wow. You would not regret it IMO.


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


My sample of Nappa Dark Grey is a beautiful grey but no where near as dark as it looks on the website. If the _shade_ of grey is important to your choice, it might be an idea to ask Marco for samples...

Lilac is pretty with grey and with silver...

Whichever leather you choose (apart from Pompei), I would recommend you request "as stiff a backing/as structured as possible" for Rua Angelica   .


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> My sample of Nappa Dark Grey is a beautiful grey but no where near as dark as it looks on the website.


I wouldn’t mind a lighter grey, just would like it to be darker than the light or Paloma.  How is the texture of the leather?


----------



## jkern04

southernbelle43 said:


> Marine is absolutely gorgeous and in a gray bag....wow. You would not regret it IMO.


I know it would be beautiful, just not sure if I could live with it long term.... I lean toward muted colors


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


Nappa and toscano leathers are very different. I love both. The toscano leather is very natural looking, a thinner version of Marco’s Vachetta, with a visible grain. It does scratch easily but you rub the scratches in with you finger or conditioner.  It’s the type of leather that develops a patina with time and marks and scratches are part of the natural look of this leather. It is, to me, much more casual than Marco’s Nappa, which is very smooth, flat, and has a bit shiny. Nappa Can be dressed up or down and is very light. It would give a bit more of a polished vibe to the rue Angelica. It depends on what you wish to use the bag for.


----------



## orchidmyst

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


I suggest the purple lining to match your dark grey Rua Angelica.
Depending on how slouchy you want your bag to be, you may want to have extra backing to make it more stiff.
Also, I want to warn you about how big the Rua Angelica is. I just measured mine and the top of the bag is 44cm wide.
I really suggest upgrading the messenger strap to 1.2" as this really helps when carrying heavy things.


----------



## Summer_J

southernbelle43 said:


> I have many lovely bags and I like them all and enjoy them all. But the one I carry the most often....my Penelope. I call it my copper penny.  I bought it from another poster because I wanted to try a metallic leather and it  turned out to be my all time favorite bag.  Despite being really mistreated, the only sign of wear on this little beauty is slight corner wear that you have to look for to notice.  I leave for the beach is a few days and she will be going too.
> View attachment 5072283


It is gorgeous! I love metallic bags. Do you know what leather amd colour is this?


----------



## coach943

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


I bought a darker gray bag recently and went with the light pink lining. I love the light pink. It really works with gray. Here's a link to mine.

Also, Miss M is a fabulous bag. I love tote bags, and I find it to be perfection. The Pompei leather is not a leather that I would ordinarily go for, but it just works perfectly for Miss M. My red/black Miss M is my most carried MM bag, and it still looks great. Here's my red/black one. Here's my orange one.


----------



## starkfan

jkern04 said:


> So, I think I have decided on the Rua Angelica.  Just can't decide between the Cuoio Toscano in Medium Grey or Nappa in Dark Grey.  I'm a silver hardware person or the light gunmetal.  Thrilled to find a bag with silver hardware.  I'm pretty boring when it comes to lining colors, so thinking silver, tortilla, beige, or maybe burgundy.  It's fun to see all the pop of color everyone chooses for their bags.  And, light blue, marine, or fuschia would probably work.  Light pink is as adventurous as I could get.
> 
> It was close choice between Angelica, Miss M and the Arianna.  Miss M is very similar to a Michael Kors bag I currently have and will definitely pickup this style later.  I love, love the new Ellen but she is about 1-2 inches too narrow.  I have tried to go with smaller bags and it just doesn't work out, much to the delight of my DIL.
> 
> Any opinions you might have on the leather choice or lining color, I would love to hear it.  Thank you to everyone for sharing all your wonderful bags!!
> 
> J


For the lining, personally, I lean towards choosing colours rather than neutrals when customising a bag, since you don't usually get coloured linings in most other handbags out there! I second @southernbelle43's suggestion of marine, but if you really doubt whether you'll like the bright pop of colour, then I would suggest burgundy from your list, or purple as suggested by @orchidmyst (it's fairly dark until it's under bright lighting, so more subtle/muted than it seems!) Dark blue might work nicely with a darker grey too. If you're concerned the bag may become a black hole with a dark lining like these three, then light pink like @coach943's bag would be lovely! (If the grey you're choosing has any slightly green undertones, then perhaps sage green also, for something still fairly muted?)

Because it's hard to tell whether the two greys you're looking at may have any warmer or cooler undertones to them, though, I would also ask Marco for swatches or photos comparing the leathers and linings you're considering, as well as get his suggestion on linings. He would know best what will work well together (expecially bearing in mind any colour undertones that may not come across in photos or small swatches), and may even come up with something else you haven't thought of yet! If you let him know your preferences on lining, I'm sure he can guide you there too 

For hardware, silver might work better to provide more contrast against a medium to dark grey (and against a darker coloured lining inside too, since the interior has hardware like the zip pocket and keyclip etc), but the difference between silver and light gunmetal is honestly very subtle... Speaking for myself, the choice would probably come down to whether there's a promo with a free hardware upgrade , otherwise I'm not sure the upcharge for light gunmetal is as worthwhile, unless you specifically want a more subtle look for the hardware too!

Hope this helps!


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> Nappa and toscano leathers are very different. I love both. The toscano leather is very natural looking, a thinner version of Marco’s Vachetta, with a visible grain. It does scratch easily but you rub the scratches in with you finger or conditioner.  It’s the type of leather that develops a patina with time and marks and scratches are part of the natural look of this leather. It is, to me, much more casual than Marco’s Nappa, which is very smooth, flat, and has a bit shiny. Nappa Can be dressed up or down and is very light. It would give a bit more of a polished vibe to the rue Angelica. It depends on what you wish to use the bag for.



I was just emailing Marco about leathers and he mentioned they are getting ready to debut a NEW LEATHER !!!

(ps. He said I was allowed to mention it!)


----------



## starkfan

Summer_J said:


> It is gorgeous! I love metallic bags. Do you know what leather amd colour is this?


If I'm not mistaken, I believe it's copper diamond leather, a limited run of leathers Marco did a few years ago. Someone was recently asking about it here, and I think she may have emailed Marco on whether he had any leftover stashed somewhere in the MM workshop, so I would do a search of this thread to see if that poster had received a reply from Marco!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

porpentine said:


> I was just emailing Marco about leathers and he mentioned they are getting ready to debut a NEW LEATHER !!!
> 
> (ps. He said I was allowed to mention it!)



Ay ay ay... do you think it will be an entirely new leather or a come back?

Happy Saturday ladies! I’ll just wait for my daughter to finish her dance class with my pool of coffee and my pretty view!


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> I wouldn’t mind a lighter grey, just would like it to be darker than the light or Paloma.  How is the texture of the leather?


Nappa is perfectly smooth, yet soft. A truly classy leather. Yet strong /tough.



jkern04 said:


> I know it would be beautiful, just not sure if I could live with it long term.... I lean toward muted colors


 Me too! I hardly ever go for contrast linings and generally lean towards muted colours .

In _my_ world of Massaccesi bags, green bags have Sage lining, brown bags have Taupe or Tortilla lining etc, and my favourite lining, that works with all leather colours, is the elegant Dark Grey lining .
Also, I want linings that don't easily show dirt...



orchidmyst said:


> I suggest the purple lining to match your dark grey Rua Angelica.
> Depending on how slouchy you want your bag to be, you may want to have extra backing to make it more stiff.
> Also, I want to warn you about how big the Rua Angelica is. I just measured mine and the top of the bag is 44cm wide.
> I really suggest upgrading the messenger strap to 1.2" as this really helps when carrying heavy things.



When I one day get a Rua Angelica, I am planning to omit the messenger strap and instead have the handles extended to a 20cm strap drop for shoulder carry when need be. (I have an old bag of about same size as Rua Angelica, and for me, this is what works best.) I feel the Rua Angelica is too large to carry on a messenger strap


----------



## jkern04

Oh my everyone, thank you so much for all your wonderful responses and advice.  This is exactly what I was looking for.  I just wanted to say thank you before I started commenting on the different responses.  I really appreciate it!!


----------



## jkern04

Kimbashop said:


> The toscano leather is very natural looking, a thinner version of Marco’s Vachetta, with a visible grain. It does scratch easily but you rub the scratches in with you finger or conditioner.  It’s the type of leather that develops a patina with time and marks and scratches are part of the natural look of this leather.  Nappa Can be dressed up or down and is very light. It would give a bit more of a polished vibe to the rue Angelica. It depends on what you wish to use the bag for.


Although toscano looks to have more texture, it might be similar to D&B florentine line.  Florentine is smooth but does scratch pretty easily.  Sounds like the Nappa is more what I am looking for at the moment.



orchidmyst said:


> I suggest the purple lining to match your dark grey Rua Angelica.
> Depending on how slouchy you want your bag to be, you may want to have extra backing to make it more stiff.
> Also, I want to warn you about how big the Rua Angelica is. I just measured mine and the top of the bag is 44cm wide.
> I really suggest upgrading the messenger strap to 1.2" as this really helps when carrying heavy things.


Much to the dismay of my SIL's and nieces, I'm not a purple person.  Lilac would be the closest I could do but would not be in my top 10.  I honestly think the color looks gorgeous in bags, I just have a very small color palette that I like (i.e. boring...).  I will also carry this bag by the handles, weight and all.  Unless it's a slouchy bag or a smaller shoulder bag, I just don't wear them on my shoulder.  Yes I know, color me weird.

Forgot to add, my favorite MK bag is 13 inches at the bottom and close to 17 inches at the top (33/43).  I'm thinking this bag is similar, it just flairs more at the top.



coach943 said:


> I bought a darker gray bag recently and went with the light pink lining. I love the light pink. It really works with gray. Here's a link to mine.
> 
> Also, Miss M is a fabulous bag. I love tote bags, and I find it to be perfection. The Pompei leather is not a leather that I would ordinarily go for, but it just works perfectly for Miss M. My red/black Miss M is my most carried MM bag, and it still looks great. Here's my red/black one. Here's my orange one.


I absolutely love the color of your Selene and the pink looks fabulous.  Not sure if it's that bright of a pink in person and the Anthracite leather is one I considered.  I love the simplified hardware on the handles as well.


----------



## porpentine

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Ay ay ay... do you think it will be an entirely new leather or a come back?
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies! I’ll just wait for my daughter to finish her dance class with my pool of coffee and my pretty view!


Lovely pic!
​I gather it is a completely new leather! I can’t wait until they release it as I want to order something, but have already got plenty of my fave leathers nappa, vacchetta and cuoio Toscano. ​


----------



## jkern04

starkfan said:


> For the lining, personally, I lean towards choosing colours rather than neutrals when customising a bag, since you don't usually get coloured linings in most other handbags out there! I second @southernbelle43's suggestion of marine, but if you really doubt whether you'll like the bright pop of colour, then I would suggest burgundy from your list, or purple as suggested by @orchidmyst (it's fairly dark until it's under bright lighting, so more subtle/muted than it seems!) Dark blue might work nicely with a darker grey too. If you're concerned the bag may become a black hole with a dark lining like these three, then light pink like @coach943's bag would be lovely! (If the grey you're choosing has any slightly green undertones, then perhaps sage green also, for something still fairly muted?)
> 
> Because it's hard to tell whether the two greys you're looking at may have any warmer or cooler undertones to them, though, I would also ask Marco for swatches or photos comparing the leathers and linings you're considering, as well as get his suggestion on linings. He would know best what will work well together (expecially bearing in mind any colour undertones that may not come across in photos or small swatches), and may even come up with something else you haven't thought of yet! If you let him know your preferences on lining, I'm sure he can guide you there too
> 
> For hardware, silver might work better to provide more contrast against a medium to dark grey (and against a darker coloured lining inside too, since the interior has hardware like the zip pocket and keyclip etc), but the difference between silver and light gunmetal is honestly very subtle... Speaking for myself, the choice would probably come down to whether there's a promo with a free hardware upgrade , otherwise I'm not sure the upcharge for light gunmetal is as worthwhile, unless you specifically want a more subtle look for the hardware too!
> 
> Hope this helps!


Wow, thank you for all this wonderful information.  I love the look the pop of color gives to a bag.  Remember the  LV Capucines PM with the fuschia interior, just stunning.  I have just never had a bag with a bright colored lining and not sure how I would like it long-term even if I initially love it.

Silver hardware is beautiful and I would be perfectly happy with that.  It's difficult to find bags with silver hardware that isn't black.  I thought both gunmetals were very pretty and not something you often find.

I think it's a very good idea to email Marco and get his opinion and photos and swatches.  I have two monitors and on each the colors look different.  I definitely don't want a grey with green undertones, would want it to lean more blue if anything.  It's fun to be able to make choices on the design of the bag!


----------



## jkern04

porpentine said:


> Lovely pic!
> ​I gather it is a completely new leather! I can’t wait until they release it as I want to order something, but have already got plenty of my fave leathers nappa, vacchetta and cuoio Toscano. ​


Well heck, now I don't know whether I should wait to see what this fabulous new leather is going to be!!


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> Nappa is perfectly smooth, yet soft. A truly classy leather. Yet strong /tough.
> 
> Me too! I hardly ever go for contrast linings and generally lean towards muted colours .
> 
> In _my_ world of Massaccesi bags, green bags have Sage lining, brown bags have Taupe or Tortilla lining etc, and my favourite lining, that works with all leather colours, is the elegant Dark Grey lining .
> Also, I want linings that don't easily show dirt...
> 
> When I one day get a Rua Angelica, I am planning to omit the messenger strap and instead have the handles extended to a 20cm strap drop for shoulder carry when need be. (I have an old bag of about same size as Rua Angelica, and for me, this is what works best.) I feel the Rua Angelica is too large to carry on a messenger strap


I love the dark grey but I think it would just be too much grey in a grey bag.  Something a little lighter so I can find things at the bottom.  I am of the same mind with lining choices.  But, I do love seeing everyone's beautiful bags with the colorful linings.

I'm looking to do the same, remove the strap and the connectors because I just won't use it.  Was wondering if he would be able to add a zip-top or if that would look too weird.  Would be nice if my MK bag would zip close.  I don't use it often but nice to have when needed.


----------



## LuvNLux

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Ay ay ay... do you think it will be an entirely new leather or a come back?
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies! I’ll just wait for my daughter to finish her dance class with my pool of coffee and my pretty view!


Very nice!  I love the color!   Is that leather Nappa or Pompei?


----------



## orchidmyst

jkern04 said:


> I love the dark grey but I think it would just be too much grey in a grey bag.  Something a little lighter so I can find things at the bottom.  I am of the same mind with lining choices.  But, I do love seeing everyone's beautiful bags with the colorful linings.
> 
> I'm looking to do the same, remove the strap and the connectors because I just won't use it.  Was wondering if he would be able to add a zip-top or if that would look too weird.  Would be nice if my MK bag would zip close.  I don't use it often but nice to have when needed.


You can add a top zip closure for the Rua Angelica (this is what I have done for mine).
It does add a little bit more weight because of the extra leather though but security is more important.
If you don't want bright linings, sage would be nice next to grey.


----------



## LuvNLux

My Velvet Verona Blue Jay Phoebe. So soft to touch and look at that beautiful leather texture. This is such a hard color to capture. This photo is very close. I would describe it as a dusty blue. It has silver hardware & Marine lining color.  I asked Marco to choose those details for me.


----------



## jkern04

LuvNLux said:


> My Velvet Verona Blue Jay Phoebe. So soft to touch and look at that beautiful leather texture. This is such a hard color to capture. This photo is very close. I would describe it as a dusty blue. It has silver hardware & Marine lining color.  I asked Marco to choose those details for me.


That is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## LuvNLux

jkern04 said:


> That is a gorgeous blue!


Thank You!  It is pretty, I do like it, but a hard color to pin down.  It changes in different lights.  Sometimes blue, sometimes looks blue with teal undertones indoors.  I love Marco’s Verona Velvet so much.  It is velvety, but at the same time sturdy & substantial.  A very unusual leather.  I have two Phoebes & a Mini Zhoe in it.  And I liked it so much I ordered a Calista Midi and Hera in it last month.


----------



## southernbelle43

Summer_J said:


> It is gorgeous! I love metallic bags. Do you know what leather amd colour is this?


I am sorry. I do not have a clue. lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Should’ve included this yesterday! I went back and forth on purple or red lining but chose purple in the end. Next time I get a black bag I’ll get red lining.
> View attachment 5075711


Next time I get a bag I think I will get purple!  One of Marco’s value added attractions is being able to choose these fabulous bright linings. Now every time I open a bag from another brand that has a black lining, I always think, arggggggg. I cannot see a thing in there.


----------



## southernbelle43

starkfan said:


> If I'm not mistaken, I believe it's copper diamond leather, a limited run of leathers Marco did a few years ago. Someone was recently asking about it here, and I think she may have emailed Marco on whether he had any leftover stashed somewhere in the MM workshop, so I would do a search of this thread to see if that poster had received a reply from Marco!


I think you are correct. That sounds correct.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I had a copper diamond Phoebe made a few months ago, and it is swoony.


----------



## christinemliu

jkern04 said:


> Silver hardware is beautiful and I would be perfectly happy with that.  It's difficult to find bags with silver hardware that isn't black.  I thought both gunmetals were very pretty and not something you often find.



Keep enjoying the journey on finding what you want @jkern04! It's part of the fun hopefully. Just sending a pic of what I have in case it helps. This is anthracite pebbled, with light blue lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> Keep enjoying the journey on finding what you want @jkern04! It's part of the fun hopefully. Just sending a pic of what I have in case it helps. This is anthracite pebbled, with light blue lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 5079361


The light blue is very nice.  I like that!


----------



## starkfan

jkern04 said:


> Wow, thank you for all this wonderful information.  I love the look the pop of color gives to a bag.  Remember the  LV Capucines PM with the fuschia interior, just stunning.  I have just never had a bag with a bright colored lining and not sure how I would like it long-term even if I initially love it.
> 
> Silver hardware is beautiful and I would be perfectly happy with that.  It's difficult to find bags with silver hardware that isn't black.  I thought both gunmetals were very pretty and not something you often find.
> 
> I think it's a very good idea to email Marco and get his opinion and photos and swatches.  I have two monitors and on each the colors look different.  I definitely don't want a grey with green undertones, would want it to lean more blue if anything.  It's fun to be able to make choices on the design of the bag!


You're very welcome, @jkern04!   Re: liking it long-term, it's definitely good to bear that in mind -- at the end of the day, you should definitely choose what speaks to you the most! 

Yeah, gunmetal isn't always that common a hardware choice, I feel like it comes and goes as an offering in other brands... So it's nice to have it as a perpetual option with MM! Silver definitely works well as a versatile "everyday" choice, whilst light and dark gunmetal both work well if you want a subtler look for your hardware (especially against greys or darker colours generally). I've also chosen dark gunmetal when I want an edgier look, especially with a lighter or jewel-toned leather, and styles that feature the hardware more prominently (eg I've chosen dark gunmetal on the Modena styles, paired with MM's butterscotch pebbled leather, which is like a burnt orange/terracotta, and with garnet red Verona, which is a slightly darker red).

Like @christinemliu said, it's a journey to explore what you like, with MM bags, and hopefully one you can keep fun / enjoyable along the way -- it's definitely good to get as much info as you can, and take your time in considering what works best for what you want!


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> Keep enjoying the journey on finding what you want @jkern04! It's part of the fun hopefully. Just sending a pic of what I have in case it helps. This is anthracite pebbled, with light blue lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 5079361


I was so exhausted when I posted my reply last night.  I keep looking at your pic and liking the blue lining even more this morning.  I think that would give me the pop of color without be too bright like the marine.  It really is lovely.  I do like the dark gunmetal hardware.  But, it does let me know I really want the silver, at least for this bag.  That is the color hardware I have been searching for so that is what I'm going with.  Thank you so much for posting your lovely bag. 



starkfan said:


> You're very welcome, @jkern04!   Re: liking it long-term, it's definitely good to bear that in mind -- at the end of the day, you should definitely choose what speaks to you the most!
> 
> Yeah, gunmetal isn't always that common a hardware choice, I feel like it comes and goes as an offering in other brands... So it's nice to have it as a perpetual option with MM! Silver definitely works well as a versatile "everyday" choice, whilst light and dark gunmetal both work well if you want a subtler look for your hardware (especially against greys or darker colours generally). I've also chosen dark gunmetal when I want an edgier look, especially with a lighter or jewel-toned leather, and styles that feature the hardware more prominently (eg I've chosen dark gunmetal on the Modena styles, paired with MM's butterscotch pebbled leather, which is like a burnt orange/terracotta, and with garnet red Verona, which is a slightly darker red).
> 
> Like @christinemliu said, it's a journey to explore what you like, with MM bags, and hopefully one you can keep fun / enjoyable along the way -- it's definitely good to get as much info as you can, and take your time in considering what works best for what you want!


That is what is making the decisions so difficult, all the choices!  I appreciate all your advice and insights.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 5078430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Velvet Verona Blue Jay Phoebe. So soft to touch and look at that beautiful leather texture. This is such a hard color to capture. This photo is very close. I would describe it as a dusty blue. It has silver hardware & Marine lining color.  I asked Marco to choose those details for me.


What a yummy looking leather!!!!


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> Keep enjoying the journey on finding what you want @jkern04! It's part of the fun hopefully. Just sending a pic of what I have in case it helps. This is anthracite pebbled, with light blue lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 5079361


a
This is such a gorgeous color lining with anthracite. The lining in my anthracite Little Athena is sage which is also a great lining.


----------



## Cleda

New stuff arrived today! I ordered a midi Theia in the first week of March. Inspired by this post, I ordered a colourblocked version with Hera handles too. Bag body is in Cameo Rose Merinos, handles and top part of the side belt in Dark Grey Merinos. Hardware is Light Gunmetal. I also topped up for contrast edge paint to match the dark grey. I loved how it turned out, it is exactly how I envisioned. I actually used @dignatius's bag as my template to show Marco what I wanted.

My inspiration pic to Marco:



Final product:





Also ordered a cardholder during the clearance leather sale in Everose diamond with Light Fuchsia lining and Light Gunmetal hardware. Recently I've purchased a Mud Verona cardholder from the BST as well (thanks Christine!), and have been using it since I received it. It works very well for me as a slim and light wallet. This new one will be the 'blingier' version for special occasions.




And last item in the box, which some of you may have already seen from the website/ Facebook page - the sample Hera midi in Indian Yellow Cuoio Toscano with Theia handles. So basically got a Theia with Hera handles and Hera with Theia handles . Indian Yellow CT is a very wearable warm happy shade!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> New stuff arrived today! I ordered a midi Theia in the first week of March. Inspired by this post, I ordered a colourblocked version with Hera handles too. Bag body is in Cameo Rose Merinos, handles and top part of the side belt in Dark Grey Merinos. Hardware is Light Gunmetal. I also topped up for contrast edge paint to match the dark grey. I loved how it turned out, it is exactly how I envisioned. I actually used @dignatius's bag as my template to show Marco what I wanted.
> 
> My inspiration pic to Marco:
> View attachment 5080449
> 
> 
> Final product:
> View attachment 5080443
> View attachment 5080444
> View attachment 5080445
> 
> 
> Also ordered a cardholder during the clearance leather sale in Everose diamond with Light Fuchsia lining and Light Gunmetal hardware. Recently I've purchased a Mud Verona cardholder from the BST as well (thanks Christine!), and have been using it since I received it. It works very well for me as a slim and light wallet. This new one will be the 'blingier' version for special occasions.
> View attachment 5080447
> View attachment 5080448
> 
> 
> And last item in the box, which some of you may have already seen from the website/ Facebook page - the sample Hera midi in Indian Yellow Cuoio Toscano with Theia handles. So basically got a Theia with Hera handles and Hera with Theia handles . Indian Yellow CT is a very wearable warm happy shade!
> View attachment 5080446


Wow, that Theia turned out so lovely. I never would have thought to do that because I am not creative.


----------



## AliceWondered

Cleda said:


> New stuff arrived today! I ordered a midi Theia in the first week of March. Inspired by this post, I ordered a colourblocked version with Hera handles too. Bag body is in Cameo Rose Merinos, handles and top part of the side belt in Dark Grey Merinos. Hardware is Light Gunmetal. I also topped up for contrast edge paint to match the dark grey. I loved how it turned out, it is exactly how I envisioned. I actually used @dignatius's bag as my template to show Marco what I wanted.
> 
> My inspiration pic to Marco:
> View attachment 5080449
> 
> 
> Final product:
> View attachment 5080443
> View attachment 5080444
> View attachment 5080445
> 
> 
> Also ordered a cardholder during the clearance leather sale in Everose diamond with Light Fuchsia lining and Light Gunmetal hardware. Recently I've purchased a Mud Verona cardholder from the BST as well (thanks Christine!), and have been using it since I received it. It works very well for me as a slim and light wallet. This new one will be the 'blingier' version for special occasions.
> View attachment 5080447
> View attachment 5080448
> 
> 
> And last item in the box, which some of you may have already seen from the website/ Facebook page - the sample Hera midi in Indian Yellow Cuoio Toscano with Theia handles. So basically got a Theia with Hera handles and Hera with Theia handles . Indian Yellow CT is a very wearable warm happy shade!
> View attachment 5080446


Beautiful bags! I am now regretting passing on the Indian yellow Cuoio Toscano during the spring sale. I wasn’t sure if it was the yellow for me, but it’s gorgeous!

If you ever get tired of that Hera midi...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Love Bordeaux. It's not brown. Woo hoo 
Love the light blue lambskin lining! And my monogram  patch inside. Personalized luxury!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love the back slip pocket!!!!


----------



## jkern04

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Love Bordeaux. It's not brown. Woo hoo
> Love the light blue lambskin lining! And my monogram patch inside. Personalized luxury!


I would not have thought those two colors would go together so well.  I love it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

They are very close to the school colors of my middle school! (Maroon, blue & white!) otherwise I would not have thought of Maroon and blue either. Plus I chose the color on all 4 bags I'm ordering this spring and that blue is my favorite color so I just like it with almost everything.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

christinemliu said:


> Keep enjoying the journey on finding what you want @jkern04! It's part of the fun hopefully. Just sending a pic of what I have in case it helps. This is anthracite pebbled, with light blue lining, and dark gunmetal hardware:
> View attachment 5079361


I have always love that color combo. Very cleverly used!


----------



## Cleda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080749



Wow, beautiful! Never though Tuscania would suit a more formal looking and structured bag like this. Certainly gives it a very interesting flavour. This is a head turner, the colour is perfect for this bag.

Didn't know we can ask for personalized monogram patch too, what an fun idea!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5081047
> View attachment 5081048
> View attachment 5081049


What a wonderful bag!
(And your fingernails match the lining perfectly. )


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080741
> View attachment 5080742
> View attachment 5080743
> View attachment 5080744
> 
> Love Bordeaux. It's not brown. Woo hoo
> Love the light blue lambskin lining! And my monogram  patch inside. Personalized luxury!


That is one of the prettiest bags I have seen in a long time on here.  Wow.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> That is one of the prettiest bags I have seen in a long time on here.  Wow.



I totally agree! Just when I'm starting to feel satisfied with my current collection, I see this and am tempted to get a Bordeaux Tuscania bag too. That lambskin lining is so lux!

First trip out for my new midi Theia!


----------



## jkern04

Have you seen the email for the new Handmade Vachetta?  It sounds divine.  The Ellen looks fabulous in that leather, just wish it was about 2 inches wider.  I think that is a gorgeous bag.  Unfortunately, I put a lot of stuff in my bag, especially when going to the doctor's office.  But there is a sale!!!


----------



## tenKrat

Oh my...my most favorite leather is on offer as a special lighter weight vacchetta!


----------



## tenKrat

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5081047
> View attachment 5081048
> View attachment 5081049


Fabulous!


----------



## porpentine

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080741
> View attachment 5080742
> View attachment 5080743
> View attachment 5080744
> 
> Love Bordeaux. It's not brown. Woo hoo
> Love the light blue lambskin lining! And my monogram  patch inside. Personalized luxury!


OMG super jealous of that blue lambskin lining!!


----------



## TotinScience

a red cherry handmade vacchetta cough:: @southernbelle43 cough::


----------



## TotinScience

@SouthernPurseGal your lining choice is genius! I could never think of what a good choice would be for bordeaux (besides a matchy matchy burgundy) and yours is amazing!


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> I totally agree! Just when I'm starting to feel satisfied with my current collection, I see this and am tempted to get a Bordeaux Tuscania bag too. That lambskin lining is so lux!
> 
> First trip out for my new midi Theia!
> View attachment 5082243


this Theia is FANTASTIC! like some other folks here, I am not the biggest fan of the faux flap design, but your contrast piping gives it a perfect amount of definition! Well done!!!


----------



## jkern04

Do you think a Rua Angelica or Miss M would work with the handmade vachetta?


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> a red cherry handmade vacchetta cough:: @southernbelle43 cough::


Girl you know me well!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> this Theia is FANTASTIC! like some other folks here, I am not the biggest fan of the faux flap design, but your contrast piping gives it a perfect amount of definition! Well done!!!


I agree...it is awesome!!!!


----------



## Cleda

TotinScience said:


> this Theia is FANTASTIC! like some other folks here, I am not the biggest fan of the faux flap design, but your contrast piping gives it a perfect amount of definition! Well done!!!



Thank you! I thought long and hard about whether to omit the half moon, but decided to keep it since I can always wear it inwards if I don't like it. I'm glad I kept it as I like how it looks on this piece.



jkern04 said:


> Do you think a Rua Angelica or Miss M would work with the handmade vachetta?



I think it will work very well for those 2 styles! I can immediately picture them in the new leather.


----------



## paintednightsky

jkern04 said:


> Have you seen the email for the new Handmade Vachetta?  It sounds divine.  The Ellen looks fabulous in that leather, just wish it was about 2 inches wider.  I think that is a gorgeous bag.  Unfortunately, I put a lot of stuff in my bag, especially when going to the doctor's office.  But there is a sale!!!


His emails always draw me back in   I have the regular vachetta so this softer vachetta has me a bit intrigued.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm thinking a red cherry top zip Angelica! Blue lambskin lining of course.gold hw. And aphrodite/zhoe crossbody strap.


----------



## jkern04

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking a red cherry top zip Angelica! Blue lambskin lining of course.gold hw. And aphrodite/zhoe crossbody strap.


What is the lambskin lining like?  It almost looks shiny, not soft and velvety like a suede or microfiber.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Girl you know me well!!!!!!





southernbelle43 said:


> Girl you know me well!!!!!!


That sounds amazing!!!!
A red vachetta bag - stunning.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It's soft and luxe.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Goodness I love the Astra.
And Astra Keychain


----------



## djfmn

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking a red cherry top zip Angelica! Blue lambskin lining of course.gold hw. And aphrodite/zhoe crossbody strap.


Wow and wow what a great bag and such a beautiful combination with that lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> That sounds amazing!!!!
> A red vachetta bag - stunning.


Actually I tried to buy the sample bag which was already sold, of course, but he still had the Ellen in tan cuoio toscano leather sample.  I have wanted to try that leather, sooo.  And that puppy is ready to mail. I adore red but have two of them, so this will work better.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> New stuff arrived today! I ordered a midi Theia in the first week of March. Inspired by this post, I ordered a colourblocked version with Hera handles too. Bag body is in Cameo Rose Merinos, handles and top part of the side belt in Dark Grey Merinos. Hardware is Light Gunmetal. I also topped up for contrast edge paint to match the dark grey. I loved how it turned out, it is exactly how I envisioned. I actually used @dignatius's bag as my template to show Marco what I wanted.
> 
> My inspiration pic to Marco:
> View attachment 5080449
> 
> 
> Final product:
> View attachment 5080443
> View attachment 5080444
> View attachment 5080445
> 
> 
> Also ordered a cardholder during the clearance leather sale in Everose diamond with Light Fuchsia lining and Light Gunmetal hardware. Recently I've purchased a Mud Verona cardholder from the BST as well (thanks Christine!), and have been using it since I received it. It works very well for me as a slim and light wallet. This new one will be the 'blingier' version for special occasions.
> View attachment 5080447
> View attachment 5080448
> 
> 
> And last item in the box, which some of you may have already seen from the website/ Facebook page - the sample Hera midi in Indian Yellow Cuoio Toscano with Theia handles. So basically got a Theia with Hera handles and Hera with Theia handles . Indian Yellow CT is a very wearable warm happy shade!
> View attachment 5080446


These are all so beautiful. I love the way that the Theia turned out -- the grey and rose merinos compliment each other so well.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5080749


gorgeous! I love the metal against the bordeaux.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5081047
> View attachment 5081048
> View attachment 5081049


You ROCK the bag!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> I totally agree! Just when I'm starting to feel satisfied with my current collection, I see this and am tempted to get a Bordeaux Tuscania bag too. That lambskin lining is so lux!
> 
> First trip out for my new midi Theia!
> View attachment 5082243


LOVE IT with your dress.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm thinking a red cherry top zip Angelica! Blue lambskin lining of course.gold hw. And aphrodite/zhoe crossbody strap.


Also thinking about a cherry top zip Angie.


----------



## Kimbashop

My white box arrived today and I am joining the sisterhood of Anthracite Selene midis. This is my first custom-ordered Selene and it will quickly become a favorite. I will post photos later when I get better light (dark and cloudy right now), but I am really happy with the way it turned out. She is not a show-stopper in terms of a color like violet or plum, but she is what I needed. Anthra (dark grey) pebbled, back slip pocket for quick grabs, marine lining that makes my heart beat faster (so pretty), zip-top to keep my laptop secure, and longer strap drop. The strap drop is about 29 cm (about 11") and it is PERFECT for a tall gal like me who has long arms and a long torso to consider with bag proportions. Plus, the extra drop means that the strap buckles don't jab me in the upper arms like the regular midi strap does. It is the perfect length for me and I'm going to order any and all future Selenes with that drop. 

I think he made mine with gunmetal HW rather than the silver I asked for, but I really like the gunmetal with it, so not a deal-breaker. I love how this bag manages to be both casual and dressy. I can carry it with a suit or with my joggers.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am curious as to how the new handmade vachetta differs from cuoio toscano. They look very similar, and I thought that the toscano was already a lighter version of vachetta, so now I'm confused. Anyone know?


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> I am curious as to how the new handmade vachetta differs from cuoio toscano. They look very similar, and I thought that the toscano was already a lighter version of vachetta, so now I'm confused. Anyone know?


I have exactly the same question that I emailed Marco


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I am curious as to how the new handmade vachetta differs from cuoio toscano. They look very similar, and I thought that the toscano was already a lighter version of vachetta, so now I'm confused. Anyone know?


A couple of things that are different are the very glossy finish and the exceptional smell of the leather.


----------



## porpentine

southernbelle43 said:


> A couple of things that are different are the very glossy finish and the exceptional smell of the leather.


interesting cos I can’t see the glossy finish easily in the p’ics!


----------



## Fancyfree

Marco sent me these descriptions and photos:

"_I've just taken a comparison shot between Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta._​_Regular Vacchetta, Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta are all COWHIDE skins so "base" it's the same kind of leather._​_What makes Handmade Vacchetta unique is that each skin is colored and polished by hand. Added to a completely natural vegetable tanning process that leather is as natural as possible other than being unique since each skin is somehow unique._​_As you can see from the attached picture Handmade Vacchetta has a much more natural surface compared to Cuoio Toscano. That means that pebbled effect and veins are much more visible. Even color tends to be never too uniform, darker areas are combined with lighter areas even if that's not something aesthetically negative (to me that creates a beautiful look). This Handmade Vacchetta is at the same time "compact" but it pleates extremely well so it's not a too stiff Vacchetta as many industrial Vacchettas are._​_Main difference is finishing: Handmade Vacchetta has a glossy finishing that makes it extremely elegant and classy. I think you can see from picture I'm sending how glossier it is compared to those Cuoio Toscano swatches._​_It can be used to produce more or less all MM styles!"_​
"_In terms of thickness difference between Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta is really minimal._​_In detail Handmade Vacchetta is 1.1 - 1.2 mm. thick while Cuoio Toscano thickness is mm. 1.2 - 1.3._​_If we wouldn't use a precision caliber we'd say they're identical!_​_Previous "industrial" Vacchetta we used was often a bit thicker instead. Sometimes skins were even over mm. 1.5 thick."_​


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Marco sent me these descriptions and photos:
> 
> "_I've just taken a comparison shot between Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta._​_Regular Vacchetta, Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta are all COWHIDE skins so "base" it's the same kind of leather._​_What makes Handmade Vacchetta unique is that each skin is colored and polished by hand. Added to a completely natural vegetable tanning process that leather is as natural as possible other than being unique since each skin is somehow unique._​_As you can see from the attached picture Handmade Vacchetta has a much more natural surface compared to Cuoio Toscano. That means that pebbled effect and veins are much more visible. Even color tends to be never too uniform, darker areas are combined with lighter areas even if that's not something aesthetically negative (to me that creates a beautiful look). This Handmade Vacchetta is at the same time "compact" but it pleates extremely well so it's not a too stiff Vacchetta as many industrial Vacchettas are._​_Main difference is finishing: Handmade Vacchetta has a glossy finishing that makes it extremely elegant and classy. I think you can see from picture I'm sending how glossier it is compared to those Cuoio Toscano swatches._​_It can be used to produce more or less all MM styles!"_​
> "_In terms of thickness difference between Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta is really minimal._​_In detail Handmade Vacchetta is 1.1 - 1.2 mm. thick while Cuoio Toscano thickness is mm. 1.2 - 1.3._​_If we wouldn't use a precision caliber we'd say they're identical!_​_Previous "industrial" Vacchetta we used was often a bit thicker instead. Sometimes skins were even over mm. 1.5 thick."_​
> View attachment 5083424
> 
> View attachment 5083425
> View attachment 5083426


Thanks for reporting back. It is a truly stunning leather. Very bad for my wallet.


----------



## Kimbashop

Here is my anthracite pebbled midi Selene. Updates include a longer strap (about 29cm), back pocket (secure with magnet), and zipper top. Lining is marine, a bit hard to capture but looks like Caribbean water IRL. I had ordered silver HW but it looks almost like gunmetal to me. Whatever it is, it works beautifully. The grey leans a bit blueish in low light, as someone else said. It is a wonderful alternative to black. I love the way the longer straps look with the buckles. 

Already used her this morning.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my anthracite pebbled midi Selene. Updates include a longer strap (about 29cm), back pocket (secure with magnet), and zipper top. Lining is marine, a bit hard to capture but looks like Caribbean water IRL. I had ordered silver HW but it looks almost like gunmetal to me. Whatever it is, it works beautifully. The grey leans a bit blueish in low light, as someone else said. It is a wonderful alternative to black. I love the way the longer straps look with the buckles.
> Already used her this morning.


Yay, anthracite sisterhood! I love your modifications. When you have time, could you include a shot from the top with the full zipper? I love this idea! Thank you in advance!
And loving all the reveals! Those of you who even think of doing a different color edge paint, monogramming, leather interior are like on another level !


----------



## carterazo

Hi all!  I am enjoying all your beautiful new bags. So much eye candy! You ladies know how to customize.   I was wondering if anyone else had a box sit a long time at the international processing place in Italy? Mine has been there for 15 days now. This has not happened before even during the Christmas season. It will sit elsewhere but not there. Yes, I went cheap with my last order and now my box seems to be coming to me via actual pony express.  Ok, yes I need to develop more patience because the next long term residence is the international receiving place in NY.   OK, I vented.  I feel a little better now.


----------



## Monaliceke

carterazo said:


> Hi all!  I am enjoying all your beautiful new bags. So much eye candy! You ladies know how to customize.   I was wondering if anyone else had a box sit a long time at the international processing place in Italy? Mine has been there for 15 days now. This has not happened before even during the Christmas season. It will sit elsewhere but not there. Yes, I went cheap with my last order and now my box seems to be coming to me via actual pony express.  Ok, yes I need to develop more patience because the next long term residence is the international receiving place in NY.  OK, I vented. I feel a little better now.


Hi carterazo, you are not alone, even delivery to Belgium took very long. My order was shipped on 28/04 but it was stucked at customs, according to Marco’s reply yesterday after he checked with Italian Post. However, I was surprised  to receive it this morning.


----------



## AliceWondered

For any of you that own an Aphrodite- could the opening accommodate an 11 inch wide item?
The top width is listed as being 11.4 inches in total, so it looks like it would be tight, but might work.


----------



## Fancyfree

Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
But don't know what bag... 

I need ideas and inspiration !

Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders


Not sure if it's inspiration but I ordered Rua Angelica in the tan, silver hardware, with cappuccino lining.  I had the strap and connectors removed and added a zip-top.  I was really wondering what the rust brown looked like in a larger swatch.  So hard to tell but it looks very pretty.  That and the navy.

eta:  For the rust brown, I think it would look nice on Juliet, Angel, Modena, or Selene.  But, it would probably be fabulous on any of them!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders


Later this year I plan on getting a Little Muse in either dark green or tan handmade vacchetta  

I might look into a Little Valerie in handmade vacchetta. @Kimbashop ’s red Little Valerie is an inspiration


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> Not sure if it's inspiration but I ordered Rua Angelica in the tan, silver hardware, with cappuccino lining.  I had the strap and connectors removed and added a zip-top.  I was really wondering what the rust brown looked like in a larger swatch.  So hard to tell but it looks very pretty.  That and the navy.


Sounds lovely . And I suspect top zip will add structure /stability . Thank you for sharing


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Later this year I plan on getting a Little Muse in either dark green or tan handmade vacchetta
> 
> I might look into a Little Valerie in handmade vacchetta. @Kimbashop ’s red Little Valerie is an inspiration


Ah, more good ideas! Had not thought of Little Muse for this leather. Or Little Valerie. Thank you


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

This is true love. Am getting a midnight version today or soon. Then the selene promo in brownrose nappa and a raspberry nappa Astra.

I love all the leathers but tuscania with the matte distressed look is just my jam. I also love nappa in a stunning color for any bag I have in mind. It's so silky.  Since Astra came out last autumn I've bought a river vachetta bag and 3 tuscania bags(orange, Bordeaux and midnight)  and 3 nappa bags(nut, raspberry and brownrose). I have been so over the moon with these choices that I doubt I'll stray any time soon. 

The red cherry handmade vachetta is gorgeous but I'm not super into shiny leathers and prefer matte.


----------



## Ludmilla

AliceWondered said:


> For any of you that own an Aphrodite- could the opening accommodate an 11 inch wide item?
> The top width is listed as being 11.4 inches in total, so it looks like it would be tight, but might work.


Aphrodite fits my MacBook (13 inch I think), so yes.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5083663
> 
> 
> This is true love. Am getting a midnight version today or soon. Then the selene promo in brownrose nappa and a raspberry nappa Astra.
> 
> I love all the leathers but tuscania with the matte distressed look is just my jam. I also love nappa in a stunning color for any bag I have in mind. It's so silky.  Since Astra came out last autumn I've bought a river vachetta bag and 3 tuscania bags(orange, Bordeaux and midnight)  and 3 nappa bags(nut, raspberry and brownrose). I have been so over the moon with these choices that I doubt I'll stray any time soon.
> 
> The red cherry handmade vachetta is gorgeous but I'm not super into shiny leathers and prefer matte.


We need a pic of all your bags together!


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders


+1


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Later this year I plan on getting a Little Muse in either dark green or tan handmade vacchetta
> 
> I might look into a Little Valerie in handmade vacchetta. @Kimbashop ’s red Little Valerie is an inspiration


I have been thinking of ordering a second Valerie. I have it in the pirate red cuoio toscano and I love that bag so much. Based on how it looks in toscano I know it would be gorgeous in Vacchetta. I have been thinking of the dark green.


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Hi all!  I am enjoying all your beautiful new bags. So much eye candy! You ladies know how to customize.   I was wondering if anyone else had a box sit a long time at the international processing place in Italy? Mine has been there for 15 days now. This has not happened before even during the Christmas season. It will sit elsewhere but not there. Yes, I went cheap with my last order and now my box seems to be coming to me via actual pony express.  Ok, yes I need to develop more patience because the next long term residence is the international receiving place in NY.   OK, I vented.  I feel a little better now.


I know what you mean,  the suspense was just killing me when I chose the cheaper option.  Will it get here?  When?  Where is it?  So now I always do the faster more expensive option that is often just 3 days from Italy to here in US.  I never remember a 15 day delay in a processing center tho.  Can you reach out to Marco?  In my experience he can work wonders when it comes to shipping info.  Good luck!


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders


Me too, this promo is extremely tempting. It’s very difficult for me to justify another bag purchase since I just received my package from Marco this morning!

I would love to have a Calista in this leather, but I just received my third Calista this morning 
Someone please save me from this dilemma….


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I have been thinking of ordering a second Valerie. I have it in the pirate red cuoio toscano and I love that bag so much. Based on how it looks in toscano I know it would be gorgeous in Vacchetta. I have been thinking of the dark green.


I think dark green handmade vacchetta for Valerie is stunning! I myself am toying with either tan or red cherry for Little Valerie (dark green is my first choice for Little Muse).


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I think dark green handmade vacchetta for Valerie is stunning! I myself am toying with either tan or red cherry for Little Valerie (dark green is my first choice for Little Muse).


If I didn't already have the little Val in red, I would probably choose that. 
Do you think he would consider making a purple handmade vacchetta?


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Actually I tried to buy the sample bag which was already sold, of course, but he still had the Ellen in tan cuoio toscano leather sample.  I have wanted to try that leather, sooo.  And that puppy is ready to mail. I adore red but have two of them, so this will work better.


I have a Little Athena in Almond Cuoio Toscano and I love it. It is lighter than vachetta but still has that beautiful natural looking grain. It is one of my favorite leathers. I also have the natural Cuoio Toscano on my blue straw midi Victoria and it is the perfect combination. I also have 2 red bags so I think I am going to opt for the tan Handmade Vachetta. I find tan such a versatile easy color to wear.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> I have been thinking of ordering a second Valerie. I have it in the pirate red cuoio toscano and I love that bag so much. Based on how it looks in toscano I know it would be gorgeous in Vacchetta. I have been thinking of the dark green.


That sounds stunning. I think the dark green Valerie would be amazing.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> If I didn't already have the little Val in red, I would probably choose that.
> Do you think he would consider making a purple handmade vacchetta?


*PLEASE* ask Marco for Deep Purple Handmade Vacchetta!!! 
I have already requested it .
The more requests he gets.... the greater the pressure.... the better


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Me too, this promo is extremely tempting. It’s very difficult for me to justify another bag purchase since I just received my package from Marco this morning!
> 
> I would love to have a Calista in this leather, but I just received my third Calista this morning
> Someone please save me from this dilemma….


Well, at least this is not a typical promo-leather, it should be available for a long time


----------



## AliceWondered

Ludmilla said:


> Aphrodite fits my MacBook (13 inch I think), so yes.


Thank you! Strongly considering an Aphrodite in the Tan Vacchetta...


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> That sounds stunning. I think the dark green Valerie would be amazing.


Dark green vacchetta on a Valerie is gorgeous. This is the one I had in original Vacchetta.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have a Little Athena in Almond Cuoio Toscano and I love it. It is lighter than vachetta but still has that beautiful natural looking grain. It is one of my favorite leathers. I also have the natural Cuoio Toscano on my blue straw midi Victoria and it is the perfect combination. I also have 2 red bags so I think I am going to opt for the tan Handmade Vachetta. I find tan such a versatile easy color to wear.


Great to know.  This leather has been on my list for a while and when he mentioned he still had that sample bag...how could I not get it. The new vacchetta is going to be a staple so I have time to try that later.


----------



## afroken

I’ll be sure to ask Marco if there are any plans to get purple handmade vacchetta  

In terms of weight, Marco said handmade vacchetta is heavier than Verona and a bit lighter than Pebbled.


----------



## Fancyfree

I think I am going for a Theia Midi... 

I want a bag without corners...  And a bag where I do not need to concern myself with how structured/how stiff backing I want. A bag where I can learn about this new leather 

I was wondering about Hera, but I sort of find it hard to believe that any leather can match Verona for Hera.

My issue with Theias has been the half-circle ridge. It actually looks _great_ in ultrathin Tuscania, but I have never liked the look of it in thicker leathers. Too much visible edge paint for my taste...

Marco has said he can sew the half-circle in a different way, with a flat seam 

Thought I'd let you all know, in case anyone else is interested in this solution.


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> Me too, this promo is extremely tempting. It’s very difficult for me to justify another bag purchase since I just received my package from Marco this morning!
> 
> I would love to have a Calista in this leather, but I just received my third Calista this morning
> Someone please save me from this dilemma….


I will save you. He is replacing the old vacchetta with this new one. So it will be there later when you want it. 

Did that work????


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I think I am going for a Theia Midi...
> 
> I want a bag without corners...  And a bag where I do not need to concern myself with how structured/how stiff backing I want. A bag where I can learn about this new leather
> 
> I was wondering about Hera, but I sort of find it hard to believe that any leather can match Verona for Hera.
> 
> My issue with Theias has been the half-circle ridge. It actually looks _great_ in ultrathin Tuscania, but I have never liked the look of it in thicker leathers. Too much visible edge paint for my taste...
> 
> Marco has said he can sew the half-circle in a different way, with a flat seam
> 
> Thought I'd let you all know, in case anyone else is interested in this solution.


Or you can eliminate the circle completely.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Or you can eliminate the circle completely.


Yes, I considered that .
But from many photos I get the impression that this somehow alters the "anatomy" and "biomechanics" of the bag, probably because it slightly reduces the amount of leather on the front panel? 
So I was thrilled when Marco said he can sew it in a different way. It will be very interesting to see the result! 
If I don't like it, I can always wear the bag "back-to-front"


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> I will save you. He is replacing the old vacchetta with this new one. So it will be there later when you want it.
> 
> Did that work????


Absolutely! Thank you


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Ah, more good ideas! Had not thought of Little Muse for this leather. Or Little Valerie. Thank you


Little Muse or Little Valerie would be great in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

Kimbashop said:


> If I didn't already have the little Val in red, I would probably choose that.
> Do you think he would consider making a purple handmade vacchetta?


I would ask him if there is a possibility of a purple.


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders



Clio looks like the perfect bag for this kind of leather imo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Yes, I considered that .
> But from many photos I get the impression that this somehow alters the "anatomy" and "biomechanics" of the bag, probably because it slightly reduces the amount of leather on the front panel?
> So I was thrilled when Marco said he can sew it in a different way. It will be very interesting to see the result!
> If I don't like it, I can always wear the bag "back-to-front"


I bet what he does will be perfect.


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> Here is my anthracite pebbled midi Selene. Updates include a longer strap (about 29cm), back pocket (secure with magnet), and zipper top. Lining is marine, a bit hard to capture but looks like Caribbean water IRL. I had ordered silver HW but it looks almost like gunmetal to me. Whatever it is, it works beautifully. The grey leans a bit blueish in low light, as someone else said. It is a wonderful alternative to black. I love the way the longer straps look with the buckles.
> 
> Already used her this morning.
> View attachment 5083472
> 
> View attachment 5083473
> View attachment 5083475



Anthracite looks great! Any dark colours reflecting a touch of blue is right up my alley. I like the zip modification too. I suppose you cannot cinch it then?



carterazo said:


> Hi all!  I am enjoying all your beautiful new bags. So much eye candy! You ladies know how to customize.   I was wondering if anyone else had a box sit a long time at the international processing place in Italy? Mine has been there for 15 days now. This has not happened before even during the Christmas season. It will sit elsewhere but not there. Yes, I went cheap with my last order and now my box seems to be coming to me via actual pony express.  Ok, yes I need to develop more patience because the next long term residence is the international receiving place in NY.   OK, I vented.  I feel a little better now.



One of my parcels back in Feb was stuck at Milan side with no movement for 10 days. I opted for the cheaper priced option too.



Fancyfree said:


> Well, at least this is not a typical promo-leather, it should be available for a long time



This is going to replace the old Vachetta, right? I'm glad I currently have a dark green Vachetta bag on order, I have always obsessed over that particular shade of green since I saw @southernbelle43's Valerie. I can always get this new Vachetta in future, though the prices are much higher than bags in other leathers listed on the website. Anyone knows if the new Vachetta pricing is similar to old Vachetta's?



Fancyfree said:


> Yes, I considered that .
> But from many photos I get the impression that this somehow alters the "anatomy" and "biomechanics" of the bag, probably because it slightly reduces the amount of leather on the front panel?
> So I was thrilled when Marco said he can sew it in a different way. It will be very interesting to see the result!
> If I don't like it, I can always wear the bag "back-to-front"



Actually that flap is still 1 layer of leather. I initially thought it was another layer on top of the full piece on front panel, until I got my first Theia recently. I do agree that removing it might change the way it slouches when carried, since the half moon stitching provides a little stability to the front panel. It's a good option to keep it. It gives you 2 looks in one bag too. Very intrigued by the result of a different way to sew that part, do share when you receive it!


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Clio looks like the perfect bag for this kind of leather imo.


Yes!  I agree.  That works!


----------



## LuvNLux

Trying to decide on styles, the new vachetta is very tempting.  It looks so beautiful.  Wish I knew more about the weight.


----------



## starkfan

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, I love the look of Handmade Vacchetta. Especially Rust Brown .
> But don't know what bag...
> 
> I need ideas and inspiration !
> 
> Please, girls,- share your ideas / orders





carterazo said:


> Clio looks like the perfect bag for this kind of leather imo.


I second Clio as a bag that looks like it would be great in this leather! In a similar vein, this leather also made me think of @tenKrat's fantastic original-vacchetta Zhoes (regular as well as Zhoe Legend, iirc) -- any of the Zhoe styles would look great in this, IMO. If I didn't already have my Zhoe Legend in original vacchetta (mahogany, which sadly hasn't been wearing too well  ), I would absolutely be jumping on the Rust Brown handmade vacchetta...

Aura might also look really nice in handmade vacchetta, I think -- a softer leather might lend a nice bit of squishiness (without losing the overall structure) to this bag. I have an Aura in Verona that I bought off the BST some time ago, and I love how it feels in a softer leather like this! (Again, I might absolutely be jumping on a handmade vacchetta in this style if I didn't already have this one...  So I'm absolutely looking for other inspiration on a style for this leather too!!)


----------



## starkfan

Cleda said:


> This is going to replace the old Vachetta, right? I'm glad I currently have a dark green Vachetta bag on order, I have always obsessed over that particular shade of green since I saw @southernbelle43's Valerie. I can always get this new Vachetta in future, though the prices are much higher than bags in other leathers listed on the website. *Anyone knows if the new Vachetta pricing is similar to old Vachetta's?*


Handmade vacchetta looks to be priced a fair bit higher than original vacchetta, I think... Original vacchetta would cost a bit more than the other regular stock leathers, but the difference was usually €20-€30 or so, from what I recall -- and some older bag styles still have prices for original vacchetta on the e-shop, eg Minerva Midi shows up as €460 in vacchetta and €430 in pebbled, whilst from the blog post, the handmade vacchetta price for Minerva Midi is €565. I guess the premium is for the way that this leather is made, though? (ie as the name reminds us, handmade!  ) It definitely looks beautiful and sounds very promising!


----------



## starkfan

LuvNLux said:


> Trying to decide on styles, the new vachetta is very tempting.  It looks so beautiful.  Wish I knew more about the weight.


@afroken posted that it's between Verona and pebbled in terms of weight


----------



## starkfan

carterazo said:


> Hi all!  I am enjoying all your beautiful new bags. So much eye candy! You ladies know how to customize.   I was wondering if anyone else had a box sit a long time at the international processing place in Italy? Mine has been there for 15 days now. This has not happened before even during the Christmas season. It will sit elsewhere but not there. Yes, I went cheap with my last order and now my box seems to be coming to me via actual pony express.  Ok, yes I need to develop more patience because the next long term residence is the international receiving place in NY.  OK, I vented. I feel a little better now.


I had a white box sit at "Shipment arrived to the gateway" in Italy for almost a month and a half before there was finally any sign of it in my local postal system -- as you can imagine, that was making me _super_ antsy!! This was for an order that shipped out in end January earlier this year, and although there were a couple of holiday days in my country in mid-February (I'm in Asia), it didn't show up in the local postal system until mid-March... So COVID-19 may still be wreaking some havoc in postal systems somewhere in the world, it seems! But that box arrived safe and sound, so I'd try not to worry about it too much  

(Another white box also just arrived in my country in a much more timely manner, about a week only, so there just might be some random delays somewhere along the logistics chain!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Yes, I considered that .
> But from many photos I get the impression that this somehow alters the "anatomy" and "biomechanics" of the bag, probably because it slightly reduces the amount of leather on the front panel?
> So I was thrilled when Marco said he can sew it in a different way. It will be very interesting to see the result!
> If I don't like it, I can always wear the bag "back-to-front"


Very curious how this turns out!


----------



## afroken

I've seen several posts here comparing tuscania to Balenciaga's agneau leather. I was just doing some bag maintenance and decided to compare my Balenciagas to my tuscania Little Minerva and a swatch of sheen leather. For any Balenciaga owners here who are wondering, I would say that Balenciaga agneau leather looks and feels like tuscania when it's dry. When it's moisturized, it looks like a mix of sheen leather (subtle shine) and tuscania (veins). Hope this helps anyone who are wondering about the differences between the three


----------



## Cleda

starkfan said:


> Handmade vacchetta looks to be priced a fair bit higher than original vacchetta, I think... Original vacchetta would cost a bit more than the other regular stock leathers, but the difference was usually €20-€30 or so, from what I recall -- and some older bag styles still have prices for original vacchetta on the e-shop, eg Minerva Midi shows up as €460 in vacchetta and €430 in pebbled, whilst from the blog post, the handmade vacchetta price for Minerva Midi is €565. I guess the premium is for the way that this leather is made, though? (ie as the name reminds us, handmade!  ) It definitely looks beautiful and sounds very promising!



Ah that's what I thought too, though I don't have the exact figures. Just thought that the gap between eShop prices and handmade Vachetta prices is quite large. In that case, this 20% promo is a great deal for those who are certain they'll try handmade Vachetta eventually.



starkfan said:


> I second Clio as a bag that looks like it would be great in this leather! In a similar vein, this leather also made me think of @tenKrat's fantastic original-vacchetta Zhoes (regular as well as Zhoe Legend, iirc) -- any of the Zhoe styles would look great in this, IMO. If I didn't already have my Zhoe Legend in original vacchetta (mahogany, which sadly hasn't been wearing too well  ), I would absolutely be jumping on the Rust Brown handmade vacchetta...
> 
> Aura might also look really nice in handmade vacchetta, I think -- a softer leather might lend a nice bit of squishiness (without losing the overall structure) to this bag. I have an Aura in Verona that I bought off the BST some time ago, and I love how it feels in a softer leather like this! (Again, I might absolutely be jumping on a handmade vacchetta in this style if I didn't already have this one...  So I'm absolutely looking for other inspiration on a style for this leather too!!)



How about Daphne? I absolutely love the Vachetta Daphne I bought from the BST and I think this style suits a glossier leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> Actually that flap is still 1 layer of leather. I initially thought it was another layer on top of the full piece on front panel, until I got my first Theia recently. I do agree that removing it might change the way it slouches when carried, since the half moon stitching provides a little stability to the front panel. It's a good option to keep it. It gives you 2 looks in one bag too. Very intrigued by the result of a different way to sew that part, do share when you receive it!


Promise I will share 
Thank goodness the promo is extended, still don't know what hardware to go for, waiting for photos from Marco

I truly don't understand why, when promo-introducing new colours and/or leathers, Marco doesn't prepare and initially post more/larger/better photos of the leathers, and photos of leather/hardware combos . He knows we will ask for them. And that we can't resist them...


----------



## porpentine

Fancyfree said:


> Promise I will share
> Thank goodness the promo is extended, still don't know what hardware to go for, waiting for photos from Marco
> 
> I truly don't understand why, when promo-introducing new colours and/or leathers, Marco doesn't prepare and initially post more/larger/better photos of the leathers, and photos of leather/hardware combos . He knows we will ask for them. And that we can't resist them...


oh, great, are we getting more photos of the leathers and hardware? can you please post them when you get them? I also asked Marco for more pics of the leathers


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I've seen several posts here comparing tuscania to Balenciaga's agneau leather. I was just doing some bag maintenance and decided to compare my Balenciagas to my tuscania Little Minerva and a swatch of sheen leather. For any Balenciaga owners here who are wondering, I would say that Balenciaga agneau leather looks and feels like tuscania when it's dry. When it's moisturized, it looks like a mix of sheen leather (subtle shine) and tuscania (veins). Hope this helps anyone who are wondering about the differences between the three


Agree 100% with this.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Ah that's what I thought too, though I don't have the exact figures. Just thought that the gap between eShop prices and handmade Vachetta prices is quite large. In that case, this 20% promo is a great deal for those who are certain they'll try handmade Vachetta eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> How about Daphne? I absolutely love the Vachetta Daphne I bought from the BST and I think this style suits a glossier leather.


Daphne would be beautiful in this leather.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Yay, anthracite sisterhood! I love your modifications. When you have time, could you include a shot from the top with the full zipper? I love this idea! Thank you in advance!
> And loving all the reveals! Those of you who even think of doing a different color edge paint, monogramming, leather interior are like on another level !


Here is what the zipper looks like, open and closed.  It’s a great mom bag as it stores all of my son’s friends’ phones (while they are off in the park playing kickball), sunblock, my personals, my sun hat and a few of my son’s birthday presents in the form of gift cards and small tokens, as it is his 13h birthday party today. I’m thinking I could have used the regular sized Selene today!
@Cleda, this bag is definitely blue-grey, which I love. It’s a really lovely neutral.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Dark green vacchetta on a Valerie is gorgeous. This is the one I had in original Vacchetta.
> View attachment 5083784


That is one gorgeous hunk of green leather.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> Here is what the zipper looks like, open and closed.  It’s a great mom bag as it stores all of my son’s friends’ phones (while they are off in the park playing kickball), sunblock, my personals, my sun hat and a few of my son’s birthday presents in the form of gift cards and small tokens, as it is his 13h birthday party today. I’m thinking I could have used the regular sized Selene today!
> @Cleda, this bag is definitely blue-grey, which I love. It’s a really lovely neutral.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084418
> View attachment 5084420
> View attachment 5084423


Gorgeous! Love these pics. Happy birthday to your son!!


----------



## jkern04

Kimbashop said:


> Here is what the zipper looks like, open and closed. It’s a great mom bag as it stores all of my son’s friends’ phones (while they are off in the park playing kickball), sunblock, my personals, my sun hat and a few of my son’s birthday presents in the form of gift cards and small tokens, as it is his 13h birthday party today. I’m thinking I could have used the regular sized Selene today!
> @Cleda, this bag is definitely blue-grey, which I love. It’s a really lovely neutral.


I am not a big tote person, do use them occasionally.  I am absolutely in love with these anthracite totes everyone is posting.  May have to cave and add one to my order.


----------



## LuvNLux

starkfan said:


> @afroken posted that it's between Verona and pebbled in terms of weight


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kimbashop said:


> Here is what the zipper looks like, open and closed.  It’s a great mom bag as it stores all of my son’s friends’ phones (while they are off in the park playing kickball), sunblock, my personals, my sun hat and a few of my son’s birthday presents in the form of gift cards and small tokens, as it is his 13h birthday party today. I’m thinking I could have used the regular sized Selene today!
> @Cleda, this bag is definitely blue-grey, which I love. It’s a really lovely neutral.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084418
> View attachment 5084420
> View attachment 5084423


Happy Birthday to your sun!
You took some awesome pics of your beautiful bag.


----------



## djfmn

starkfan said:


> Handmade vacchetta looks to be priced a fair bit higher than original vacchetta, I think... Original vacchetta would cost a bit more than the other regular stock leathers, but the difference was usually €20-€30 or so, from what I recall -- and some older bag styles still have prices for original vacchetta on the e-shop, eg Minerva Midi shows up as €460 in vacchetta and €430 in pebbled, whilst from the blog post, the handmade vacchetta price for Minerva Midi is €565. I guess the premium is for the way that this leather is made, though? (ie as the name reminds us, handmade!  ) It definitely looks beautiful and sounds very promising!


I asked Marco about the pricing because it was higher than regular vachetta here is his response.

"This kind of leather is produced in a completely different way than any other leather we've used so far. 
All our leathers are somehow 'industrial' while this kind of Vacchetta requires a handmade process on each skin. That obviously raises cost incredibly but it makes a big difference since each skin is somehow unique. No brand uses this kind of Vacchetta anymore since it costs too much for the market. If our Handmade Vacchetta would be used by a top brand they'd sell it for well over 
€1,500, probably even much more than that"

Once I had an understanding of what it takes to make this leather I realized although initially I thought it was pricey we are actually getting a leather that should probably cost close to 3 times the price we are paying. I have decided to get a second bag in this leather either a zhoe, aura or Clio with a top handle as well as a shoulder strap. Now to select a leather.


----------



## Monaliceke

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the pricing because it was higher than regular vachetta here is his response.
> 
> "This kind of leather is produced in a completely different way than any other leather we've used so far.
> All our leathers are somehow 'industrial' while this kind of Vacchetta requires a handmade process on each skin. That obviously raises cost incredibly but it makes a big difference since each skin is somehow unique. No brand uses this kind of Vacchetta anymore since it costs too much for the market. If our Handmade Vacchetta would be used by a top brand they'd sell it for well over
> €1,500, probably even much more than that"
> 
> Once I had an understanding of what it takes to make this leather I realized although initially I thought it was pricey we are actually getting a leather that should probably cost close to 3 times the price we are paying. I have decided to get a second bag in this leather either a zhoe, aura or Clio with a top handle as well as a shoulder strap. Now to select a leather.



Wow! Really? 3 times the price? I thought I would consider this leather in my wish list for a future order, but now I am hesitating.…  
Did someone mention that this promo is extended? 

I love the Calista style & I already have 2 Midis and 1 Original size. I was thinking of getting another full size Calista in this leather, just not sure about the current colors on promo. I wanted a red bag, but this red doesn’t seem to be bright enough in his photos. Looking forward to see more pictures of the colors.


----------



## djfmn

Monaliceke said:


> Wow! Really? 3 times the price? I thought I would consider this leather in my wish list for a future order, but now I am hesitating.…
> Did someone mention that this promo is extended?
> 
> I love the Calista style & I already have 2 Midis and 1 Original size. I was thinking of getting another full size Calista in this leather, just not sure about the current colors on promo. I wanted a red bag, but this red doesn’t seem to be bright enough in his photos. Looking forward to see more pictures of the colors.


I believe it was extended through the end of the weekend.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Wow! Really? 3 times the price? I thought I would consider this leather in my wish list for a future order, but now I am hesitating.…
> Did someone mention that this promo is extended?
> 
> I love the Calista style & I already have 2 Midis and 1 Original size. I was thinking of getting another full size Calista in this leather, just not sure about the current colors on promo. I wanted a red bag, but this red doesn’t seem to be bright enough in his photos. Looking forward to see more pictures of the colors.


Hello, fellow Calista fan 
Which leathers do you have in Calista?


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Hello, fellow Calista fan
> Which leathers do you have in Calista?


Hi, I have 2 in Nappa and the newest is Fiore. How about you?


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Hi, I have 2 in Nappa and the newest is Fiore. How about you?


Oh, I would _*love* _to see and try Nappa Calista!
Does it drape or keep it's shape?

I have Tuscania, Merinos, Sheen and Verona. (Photos in MM reference thread and here:




__





						What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
					

A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Gorgeous! Love these pics. Happy birthday to your son!!


Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> I am not a big tote person, do use them occasionally.  I am absolutely in love with these anthracite totes everyone is posting.  May have to cave and add one to my order.



I hear you! I’m not usually a tote person either.There is something about this style that works for me. The longer handles makes it easier to wear than some other totes I own, making it feel more like a shoulder bag. And it has enough bling to it that  makes it feel unique and dressed up. The grey Is just gorgeous. Here is another photo (below)



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Birthday to your sun!
> You took some awesome pics of your beautiful bag.


Thank you!  Here is another one.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Oh, I would _*love* _to see and try Nappa Calista!
> Does it drape or keep it's shape?
> 
> I have Tuscania, Merinos, Sheen and Verona. (Photos in MM reference thread and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> 
> A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Wow, you have an amazing collection  Are they all in the original size? I believe all of your leather choices must be super drapy, right? I am hesitating to get it in this Handmade Vacchetta as I’m not sure about the drape for a Calista. What do you think?

I have 1 full-size Calista & 1 Midi size in Nappa and they drape nicely on my body, look exactly like the photos on MM site’s Lookbook. I only had them since December, so they are not worn a lot yet. But I can imagine the Nappa to soften more in future. I will try to take some photos. I would love my Calistas to have a worn, vintage look & a carefree drape after frequent wear.

My newest is a Midi in White Fiore which has just arrived on Friday, so I have not used her yet. Can’t wait for the Summer!


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Wow, you have an amazing collection  Are they all in the original size? I believe all of your leather choices must be super drapy, right? I am hesitating to get it in this Handmade Vacchetta as I’m not sure about the drape for a Calista. What do you think?
> 
> I have 1 full-size Calista & 1 Midi size in Nappa and they drape nicely on my body, look exactly like the photos on MM site’s Lookbook. I only had them since December, so they are not worn a lot yet. But I can imagine the Nappa to soften more in future. I will try to take some photos. I would love my Calistas to have a worn, vintage look & a carefree drape after frequent wear.
> 
> My newest is a Midi in White Fiore which has just arrived on Friday, so I have not used her yet. Can’t wait for the Summer!


White Fiore sounds gorgeous!

Yes, all my Calistas are the original size.
However, my first Calista Midi (with a 5cm lengthened strap drop) is on it's way in the post,- I am looking forward to see if I like it as much as my full-sized Calistas 

I am afraid I don't have a clue how Handmade Vacchetta would work for Calista.

Personally, I (so far) prefer my Calistas in the thinnest, most pliable leathers,- Merinos and Tuscania.  So I know I would love Fiore


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> White Fiore sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Yes, all my Calistas are the original size.
> However, my first Calista Midi (with a 5cm lengthened strap drop) is on it's way in the post,- I am looking forward to see if I like it as much as my full-sized Calistas
> 
> I am afraid I don't have a clue how Handmade Vacchetta would work for Calista.
> 
> Personally, I (so far) prefer my Calistas in the thinnest, most pliable leathers,- Merinos and Tuscania.  So I know I would love Fiore



Honestly, I also prefer the look of the full-sized Calista. 
As for the thickness, I don’t think Fiore is thin but I love the hand feel of the pebbled leather. You will love Fiore.
I hope it will hug me beautifully as it softens with wear.


----------



## Monaliceke

I am wondering if anyone has a Calista with a top zipper close? How does it wear? TIA.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> I am wondering if anyone has a Calista with a top zipper close? How does it wear? TIA.


Hmm... 
Closing the top of one of your bags with lots of paperclips might give you an idea?
(I would have thought a top zip would "kill" any drape, turning it into a very flat bag...?)


----------



## starkfan

Cleda said:


> How about Daphne? I absolutely love the Vachetta Daphne I bought from the BST and I think this style suits a glossier leather.





Kimbashop said:


> Daphne would be beautiful in this leather.


Ooh, yes, Daphne would look lovely in handmade vacchetta! Thanks for the suggestion, ladies!   I have to admit, Daphne as a style hasn't spoken to me very much in the past, and it looks to be very similar in size to the latest MMs that I just received in the past few months (Modena Midi and Little Minerva -- which is not little by any means!)... I may have to skip this promo in order to mull it over more, but I hope we'll see some great reveals!


----------



## porpentine

djfmn said:


> I asked Marco about the pricing because it was higher than regular vachetta here is his response.
> 
> "This kind of leather is produced in a completely different way than any other leather we've used so far.
> All our leathers are somehow 'industrial' while this kind of Vacchetta requires a handmade process on each skin. That obviously raises cost incredibly but it makes a big difference since each skin is somehow unique. No brand uses this kind of Vacchetta anymore since it costs too much for the market. If our Handmade Vacchetta would be used by a top brand they'd sell it for well over
> €1,500, probably even much more than that"
> 
> Once I had an understanding of what it takes to make this leather I realized although initially I thought it was pricey we are actually getting a leather that should probably cost close to 3 times the price we are paying. I have decided to get a second bag in this leather either a zhoe, aura or Clio with a top handle as well as a shoulder strap. Now to select a leather.



Thanks for this info!  I'm thrilled that Marco has rolled out this high end/exceptional leather.  I'm really hoping we will encourage and support this!! I really hope he will make it a feature of this brand and continue to offer more types of exceptional and fine leathers in the future.  Previously, the metallics, embossed grain, and other coated leathers were never really my cup of tea. Until now I've only had a limited choice of leathers from MM, though I know others do love them.


----------



## Fancyfree

Just noticed something unexpected. On _some_ of the Aurora options on MM shop pages, this image has popped up. (Or have I merely never noticed it before?)


	

		
			
		

		
	
But only under _some_ of the Aurora Metallic colour options.


----------



## djfmn

I asked Marco for a description of the cherry red handmade vachetta and if it was similar to any other red leather. Here is his response:

"Red Cherry Handmade Vacchetta is a medium red. It's not a dark red but it's neither one of those orangish red typically used for Spring Summer collections. We don't have that exact red in a different MM leather. It's a bit lighter than Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano".

I am thinking a second bag in this leather deciding between cherry red and dark taupe in an aura, Clio or zhoe with an add on of a top handle to hand carry.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> Closing the top of one of your bags with lots of paperclips might give you an idea?
> (I would have thought a top zip would "kill" any drape, turning it into a very flat bag...?)



Marco’s reply is:
”_you'll miss a bit of interior volume using a top zip closure. Zipper will have to be straight and that will "eat" top part of interior space of the bag.”_

So, I don’t think I will go for the zipper. I agree with you @Fancyfree that it could possibly ”kill” the drape of this style.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Well, I really shouldn't have done this, so I blame you all.  I ordered my own pebbled anthracite Selene (regular) with light gunmetal hardware, zip top, outside flat pocket, and light pink lining, and the tan handmade vacchetta Ellen, with light blue lining and gold hw.

I just couldn't quit staring at that gorgeous anthracite color!


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Promise I will share
> Thank goodness the promo is extended, still don't know what hardware to go for, waiting for photos from Marco
> 
> I truly don't understand why, when promo-introducing new colours and/or leathers, Marco doesn't prepare and initially post more/larger/better photos of the leathers, and photos of leather/hardware combos . He knows we will ask for them. And that we can't resist them...


Have you received any new photos from Marco yet?


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Oh, I would _*love* _to see and try Nappa Calista!
> Does it drape or keep it's shape?
> 
> I have Tuscania, Merinos, Sheen and Verona. (Photos in MM reference thread and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> 
> A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.


Gorgeous bags! *Fantastic *photos! Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Have you received any new photos from Marco yet?


Nope, I suspect he has forgotten 
But today I suddenly decided to save the Handmade Vacchetta Theia Midi for a later date, anyway.
Finances are a little strained at the moment, and I want to see all your Handmade Vacchetta bags first


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Oh, I would _*love* _to see and try Nappa Calista!
> Does it drape or keep it's shape?
> 
> I have Tuscania, Merinos, Sheen and Verona. (Photos in MM reference thread and here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> 
> A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


I said I would never buy another Calista because of issues with the edge paint, but this is a gorgeous collection and very tempting. I’ve wanted a bag in Tuscania for a long time.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Monaliceke said:


> Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.


Lovely! I think you said the white is Fiore. What are the other leathers?


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I said I would never buy another Calista because of issues with the edge paint, but this is a gorgeous collection and very tempting. I’ve wanted a bag in Tuscania for a long time.


I have not had any issues with the edge paint on any of mine... Just had a look and a feel.
The edge paint seems as flexible as the leather.
My Midnight Blue Tuscania I have owned for a year. My other Calistas are quite "young" ...

And Tuscania Calistas are to die for....especially Bordeaux (IMHO)

Come to think of it, on a Tuscania Calista, as the leather is so thin and has a rustic vibe, I guess one could actually choose to omit edge paint


----------



## jkern04

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, I really shouldn't have done this, so I blame you all.  I ordered my own pebbled anthracite Selene (regular) with light gunmetal hardware, zip top, outside flat pocket, and light pink lining, and the tan handmade vacchetta Ellen, with light blue lining and gold hw.
> 
> I just couldn't quit staring at that gorgeous anthracite color!


I know, I did the same thing before the color sold out.  I did mine with silver hardware, light blue lining, and simplified handles.  Other options are the same.  I envy your Ellen order, that is such a gorgeous bag.  If I could just figure out a way to downsize a few inches....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I have not had any issues with the edge paint on any of mine... Just had a look and a feel.
> The edge paint seems as flexible as the leather.
> My Midnight Blue Tuscania I have owned for a year. My other Calistas are quite "young" ...


That’s good to know! I think my Calista was about six months old when I noticed small chunks of edge paint were gone. I’ve never seen that happen before to any of my other MM bags. I know this happened to someone else’s bags as well.....Calista and Demetra iirc. This was a few years ago. Marco did send me some edge paint, so I was able to patch it up. Maybe there were some batches of paint that were off back then, who knows. I just know I would love a Midnight Blue Calista.


----------



## Fancyfree

I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
Here is my family...


Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


That comparison pic of your Selenes is great. Lovely bags.


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


I love the contrasting leather, gives it some definition.


----------



## LuvNLux

Monaliceke said:


> Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.


Those comparison shots of the two sizes worn on your shoulder are really helpful.  Thanks!  Especially Love the drape on the purple one.  Is that the Verona?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


Wow these are gorgeous. Also love the contrasting leather. Makes me want to take out my anthracite little athena.


----------



## Monaliceke

Devyn Danielle said:


> Lovely! I think you said the white is Fiore. What are the other leathers?


The 2 others are Nappa. I love how smooth Nappa feels.


----------



## Monaliceke

LuvNLux said:


> Those comparison shots of the two sizes worn on your shoulder are really helpful.  Thanks!  Especially Love the drape on the purple one.  Is that the Verona?


They are Purple and Blue Reef Nappa.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> Well, I really shouldn't have done this, so I blame you all.  I ordered my own pebbled anthracite Selene (regular) with light gunmetal hardware, zip top, outside flat pocket, and light pink lining, and the tan handmade vacchetta Ellen, with light blue lining and gold hw.
> 
> I just couldn't quit staring at that gorgeous anthracite color!


We will almost be bag twins. I love my marine lining, but I think I would get pink or fuchsia if I order the anthracite again. I love pink and grey together.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ludmilla said:


> We need a pic of all your bags together!


You know that's right! Soon!


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Here is what the zipper looks like, open and closed.


Thank you @Kimbashop! Wow, this is really lovely. And in these shots, the hardware doesn't look like dark gunmetal, maybe light gunmetal? But it could just be the reflection of the sun. Now I am thinking a zip Selene is in my future...



Devyn Danielle said:


> That’s good to know! I think my Calista was about six months old when I noticed small chunks of edge paint were gone. I’ve never seen that happen before to any of my other MM bags. I know this happened to someone else’s bags as well.....Calista and Demetra iirc. This was a few years ago. Marco did send me some edge paint, so I was able to patch it up. Maybe there were some batches of paint that were off back then, who knows. I just know I would love a Midnight Blue Calista.


Yes, I think there was one season a few years back where a particular batch of edge paint had issues, but as far as I know, it hasn't happened since.



Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


@Fancyfree, I love these! What is the contrasting leather? It matches so well!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Thank you @Kimbashop! Wow, this is really lovely. And in these shots, the hardware doesn't look like dark gunmetal, maybe light gunmetal? But it could just be the reflection of the sun. Now I am thinking a zip Selene is in my future...


I agree. I think I'm having a hard time perceiving the contrast level between the grey leather and the hardware tone. When I'm outside, the contrast level looks higher and the hardware is definitely bright.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> @Fancyfree, I love these! What is the contrasting leather? It matches so well!


Black Pebbled


----------



## Fancyfree

Cherry Red Handmade Vacchetta with hardware


----------



## porpentine

Fancyfree said:


> Cherry Red Handmade Vacchetta with hardware
> View attachment 5085732


This is really helpful! Did he send you pics of any more leathers?


----------



## Fancyfree

porpentine said:


> This is really helpful! Did he send you pics of any more leathers?


Nope. (If I get any more photos, I will post them here  .)
Did anyone receive a photo of Rust Brown with hardware ?


----------



## BittyMonkey

jkern04 said:


> I know, I did the same thing before the color sold out.  I did mine with silver hardware, light blue lining, and simplified handles.  Other options are the same.  I envy your Ellen order, that is such a gorgeous bag.  If I could just figure out a way to downsize a few inches....


Wait, it's sold out now? Or was that before?

Ellen is a little smaller for me but I really like the style.


----------



## jkern04

BittyMonkey said:


> Wait, it's sold out now? Or was that before?
> 
> Ellen is a little smaller for me but I really like the style.


I thought he put the Anthracite Pebbled on clearance a couple of months ago.  Would have to re-read posts here and his blog.  He was trying to make room for new leathers.  He still has Anthracite so not sure if it's one he is removing or not.  I apologize if I have misspoken.


----------



## tenKrat

I asked Marco about dark taupe handmade vacchetta, and this was his reply:

“It's not easy to reply to your question about dark taupe color. That color is exactly in the middle between dark brown and dark grey. Dominant color changes depending on light condition. With more light brown is probably the most evident undertone.”


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Marco mailed my Ellen sample bag yesterday and it is supposed to arrive here in the US tomorrow. I have never had one of his bags delivered that fast in the 4 yrs I have been buying from him.


----------



## Kimbashop

Did anyone purchase the mini-Selene that was part of the Selene sale? If so, what are the dimensions? I can't find them on his site.


----------



## jkern04

@Kimbashop 



djfmn said:


> I asked for dimensions and price of Little Selene
> These are approximate dimensions
> More or less Little Selene dimensions are:
> Width: cm. 27 (10.6")
> Height: cm. 22 (8.6")
> Depth: cm. 11 (4.3")
> 
> Price
> Little Selene 335 EUROS
> Little Zip Selene 385 EUROS


These are the dimensions djfmn posted during the sale.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> @Kimbashop
> 
> 
> These are the dimensions djfmn posted during the sale.  Hope that helps.


Thank you! It does. I'm creating ideas for what I might like to order in the future. The mini-Selene looks like it would be a great day bag. I'm wondering how it might look (v. the Ellen) in the handmade vacchetta.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Ellen arrived today and wow. Everything about it is perfect For me. It is big enough to be a tote, but small enough to be more chic.  This is my first bag in toscano and I had no idea how beautiful this leather is. Plus it happens to have my favorite lining in marine.



	

		
			
		

		
	
I have been enjoying my last bag, the Selene midi, but the Ellen has vastly upstaged her, lol. This bag was Marco’s prototype for the Ellen and he changed something when he finalized the style. I will post some photos tomorrow and point out the difference. I am beyond thrilled that I lucked up and got this bag. Happy, happy camper.


----------



## jkern04

southernbelle43 said:


> My Ellen arrived today and wow. Everything about it is perfect For me. It is big enough to be a tote, but small enough to be more chic.  This is my first bag in toscano and I had no idea how beautiful this leather is. Plus it happens to have my favorite lining in marine.
> 
> View attachment 5087969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying my last bag, the Selene midi, but the Ellen has vastly upstaged her, lol. This bag was Marco’s prototype for the Ellen and he changed something when he finalized the style. I will post some photos tomorrow and point out the difference. I am beyond thrilled that I lucked up and got this bag. Happy, happy camper.


If you tell me yours is larger, I'm going to cry....   She is beautiful and you are lucky!!  Congratulations!


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> If you tell me yours is larger, I'm going to cry....   She is beautiful and you are lucky!!  Congratulations!


No, no dear. Look at the above picture and you will see the tabs at the end of the zipper. That is the only change. He decided they did not add anything, so he removed  them.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> No, no dear. Look at the above picture and you will see the tabs at the end of the zipper. That is the only change. He decided they did not add anything, so he removed  them.


Ah, I had been wondering what the change was! Thank you so much for posting a picture and sharing your thoughts! Your highly positive review is making me more excited for my order .


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Ah, I had been wondering what the change was! Thank you so much for posting a picture and sharing your thoughts! Your highly positive review is making me more excited for my order .


I hope you like yours as much as I like this one. It will be gorgeous in the lavender Pompei!!


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> I hope you like yours as much as I like this one. It will be gorgeous in the lavender Pompei!!


Thank you!  You have an amazing memory!


----------



## southernbelle43

After getting the Ellen I did a search for toscano bags in this thread out of curiosity. I was surprised to see the variety of textures on toscano bags that have been ordered. The first one I found was black toscano and it had a very pebbled look. Another was fairly smooth with a lot of veining. My Ellen looks like nappa... it is so smooth, no veins at all. A fascinating leather!  I then checked Marco’s site and the leather swatches clearly show that each color has  a very different texture. 
Here are some close ups of toscano bag leathers posted by other posters on this thread.  The last one is my Ellen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






There are no pits in the leather. Those are shadows of some sort. If texture is a factor in your leather choices this may be of interest. Then again maybe everyone but me knew this, lol..


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!  You have an amazing memory!


Not. I searched for it.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> My Ellen arrived today and wow. Everything about it is perfect For me. It is big enough to be a tote, but small enough to be more chic.  This is my first bag in toscano and I had no idea how beautiful this leather is. Plus it happens to have my favorite lining in marine.
> 
> View attachment 5087969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying my last bag, the Selene midi, but the Ellen has vastly upstaged her, lol. This bag was Marco’s prototype for the Ellen and he changed something when he finalized the style. I will post some photos tomorrow and point out the difference. I am beyond thrilled that I lucked up and got this bag. Happy, happy camper.


Congrats, and lucky you. Cant's wait to see mod shots and more photos. I'm a huge Toscano leather fan. Huge. The leather on my little Val has changed and developed a lovely patina, as all natural leathers do, The red pirate cuoio toscano leather has a slightly pebbled texture. 
Regardless of texture, this is a leather that ages beautifully.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> My Ellen arrived today and wow. Everything about it is perfect For me. It is big enough to be a tote, but small enough to be more chic.  This is my first bag in toscano and I had no idea how beautiful this leather is. Plus it happens to have my favorite lining in marine.
> 
> View attachment 5087969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying my last bag, the Selene midi, but the Ellen has vastly upstaged her, lol. This bag was Marco’s prototype for the Ellen and he changed something when he finalized the style. I will post some photos tomorrow and point out the difference. I am beyond thrilled that I lucked up and got this bag. Happy, happy camper.


Love it! Congratulations! Ellen wasn't really on my radar before but after your glowing review, I'm beginning to get very interested  Would you say that toscano is now one of your favourite leathers from MM?


Kimbashop said:


> Congrats, and lucky you. Cant's wait to see mod shots and more photos. I'm a huge Toscano leather fan. Huge. The leather on my little Val has changed and developed a lovely patina, as all natural leathers do, The red pirate cuoio toscano leather has a slightly pebbled texture.
> Regardless of texture, this is a leather that ages beautifully.


Out of curiosity (and I don't think I ever asked you here), what's your favourite MM leather and why?


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Love it! Congratulations! Ellen wasn't really on my radar before but after your glowing review, I'm beginning to get very interested  Would you say that toscano is now one of your favourite leathers from MM?
> 
> Out of curiosity (and I don't think I ever asked you here), what's your favourite MM leather and why?


This light tan toscano has definitely shot up to the #2 slot. If it were the heavily textured toscana I don’t think I would be so enamored. I already have heavily textured bags in my collection. I like that it is going to show scratches and marks as it ages! It will only grow more gorgeous.

Verona remains #1.  I love the shading of the leather. It feels, as I have said before, earthy, sturdy, durable, comfortable, casual.
At the very beginning of my bag journey I saw this picture of Ludmilla’s bag.


	

		
			
		

		
	
It stopped me dead in my tracks and started my bag obsession. I could not rest until I got a chocolate bag with a marine lining. Thus, my Theia.

To me the Ellen is a sophisticated classic that will be perfect for as long as I choose to carry it. I have to honestly say I had no plan to all to buy one. It just happened that I asked Marco about another leather and style and he offered me this prototype. Boy am I glad I took it.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> This light tan toscano has definitely shot up to the #2 slot. If it were the heavily textured toscana I don’t think I would be so enamored. I already have heavily textured bags in my collection. I like that it is going to show scratches and marks as it ages! It will only grow more gorgeous.
> 
> Verona remains #1.  I love the shading of the leather. It feels, as I have said before, earthy, sturdy, durable, comfortable, casual.
> At the very beginning of my bag journey I saw this picture of Ludmilla’s bag.
> View attachment 5088113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stopped me dead in my tracks and started my bag obsession. I could not rest until I got a chocolate bag with a marine lining. Thus, my Theia.
> 
> To me the Ellen is a sophisticated classic that will be perfect for as long as I choose to carry it. I have to honestly say I had no plan to all to buy one. It just happened that I asked Marco about another leather and style and he offered me this prototype. Boy am I glad I took it.


Thanks for the review. Toscano and the handmade vacchetta will definitely be my next order then, you described exactly what I'm looking for in a leather. Right now verona is my favourite MM leather. But now that it's discontinued, looks like toscano and the handmade vacchetta will take the #1 spot.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Some photos of my Calistas  and comparison of the 2 sizes for reference, if anyone is interested.


It would be really good idea to post your comparison photos on the reference thread, @Monaliceke ,- so much easier to find these great  photos in the future 





__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> My Ellen arrived today and wow. Everything about it is perfect For me. It is big enough to be a tote, but small enough to be more chic.  This is my first bag in toscano and I had no idea how beautiful this leather is. Plus it happens to have my favorite lining in marine.
> 
> View attachment 5087969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been enjoying my last bag, the Selene midi, but the Ellen has vastly upstaged her, lol. This bag was Marco’s prototype for the Ellen and he changed something when he finalized the style. I will post some photos tomorrow and point out the difference. I am beyond thrilled that I lucked up and got this bag. Happy, happy camper.



Beautiful colour and texture. I love how it is not 'flat' or completely uniform in colour. Toscano is a major love for me too, I love how it looks, smells and feels.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> This light tan toscano has definitely shot up to the #2 slot. If it were the heavily textured toscana I don’t think I would be so enamored. I already have heavily textured bags in my collection. I like that it is going to show scratches and marks as it ages! It will only grow more gorgeous.
> 
> Verona remains #1.  I love the shading of the leather. It feels, as I have said before, earthy, sturdy, durable, comfortable, casual.
> At the very beginning of my bag journey I saw this picture of Ludmilla’s bag.
> View attachment 5088113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stopped me dead in my tracks and started my bag obsession. I could not rest until I got a chocolate bag with a marine lining. Thus, my Theia.
> 
> To me the Ellen is a sophisticated classic that will be perfect for as long as I choose to carry it. I have to honestly say I had no plan to all to buy one. It just happened that I asked Marco about another leather and style and he offered me this prototype. Boy am I glad I took it.


Oh wow. This is an unexpected trip down memory lane. My old office.


----------



## jkern04

southernbelle43 said:


> No, no dear. Look at the above picture and you will see the tabs at the end of the zipper. That is the only change. He decided they did not add anything, so he removed  them.


Had a chance to look this morning, taking the tabs offs was a good choice by Marco.  Although it does add some detail,  I think those little tabs would get bent or caught on things.  The clean line looks nicer.  But, I sure wouldn't turn down your gorgeous bag.   I have to figure out how to downsize....


----------



## jkern04

southernbelle43 said:


> This light tan toscano has definitely shot up to the #2 slot. If it were the heavily textured toscana I don’t think I would be so enamored. I already have heavily textured bags in my collection. I like that it is going to show scratches and marks as it ages! It will only grow more gorgeous.
> 
> Verona remains #1.  I love the shading of the leather. It feels, as I have said before, earthy, sturdy, durable, comfortable, casual.
> At the very beginning of my bag journey I saw this picture of Ludmilla’s bag.
> View attachment 5088113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stopped me dead in my tracks and started my bag obsession. I could not rest until I got a chocolate bag with a marine lining. Thus, my Theia.
> 
> To me the Ellen is a sophisticated classic that will be perfect for as long as I choose to carry it. I have to honestly say I had no plan to all to buy one. It just happened that I asked Marco about another leather and style and he offered me this prototype. Boy am I glad I took it.


Whoa, that is one beautiful bag.  Chocolate is not normally a color I would choose but wow!  Makes me sad I'm not independently wealthy and that Verona has been discontinued.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love the blue lambskin lining and my midnight tuscania Astra!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This is an unexpected trip down memory lane. My old office.


And my all time most beautiful MM bag ever!!!!  Am I in your will, by the way???


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> And my all time most beautiful MM bag ever!!!!  Am I in your will, by the way???


My cousin‘s daughter was faster regarding my will. 
Sorry. 
Should have gotten more Verona bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> My cousin‘s daughter was faster regarding my will.
> Sorry.
> Should have gotten more Verona bags.


Well rats!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Good morning people. The first thing I want to tell you about the Ellen in Toscano is that she is not a lightweight. I carry basically nothing any more and on my kitchen digital scale she weighed in at 3 lbs. 3 ¼ ounces. For those of you who carry a more, this could be a consideration.
You can see that I travel light, lol.


Many of you ask if a 13 inch iPad will fit in a bag. It fits easily and will zip


Size comparison with a Little Miss M, a Modena midi and the small Athena.




It is almost exactly the same size size as the Little Miss M.



The crossbody strap is very comfortable.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Love it! Congratulations! Ellen wasn't really on my radar before but after your glowing review, I'm beginning to get very interested  Would you say that toscano is now one of your favourite leathers from MM?
> 
> Out of curiosity (and I don't think I ever asked you here), what's your favourite MM leather and why?


Hmm. Tough question. I own/have owned MM bags in Verona, Vachetta, velvet Verona, Nappa, Pompei, Toscania, Athene, Africa, Cuoio Toscano, goat (Sorrento), and pebbled. Truly, I love them all and for very different reasons, which is not a useful answer!

But...

if I have to choose, I would say that first, I love Marco's Nappa leather. I love shiny things and have traditionally loved smoother, supple leathers with a shine. The Nappa is such a wonderful leather choice for dressy or polished bags and while it has a glossy finish it also manages to feel soft. Every time I take my Black Nappa Modena out of its dustbag, my heart races a bit. Initially, the bag felt "hard" to me and not at all supple; but I have had the bag for almost two years now and the glossiness of it has mellowed as the bag has softened. It's perfect.

Over the past 5 years, however, I have also developed a soft spot for pebbled leathers. At first, it was because of their hardiness; they are forgiving, even if the pebbled texture does start to flatten out with use. But then I realized that I kept buying pebbled leather because of its dimensionality-- the pebbles create micro-shadows on a leather surface which makes this leather (and dye) look very animated and saturated to me. Marco's pebbled leather is calf and it is marvelous--soft and supple, with a lovely sheen that gets better over time.  Some of my favorite colors in Marco's collection are pebbled leathers, and I think it is because of the depth of color that pebbled leather seems to have. I bet I would love Marco's metallic pebbled leather.

More recently, I have come to love natural vegetable-dyed leathers because of the artisanship involved in the processing of the leather and the variations this process produces. No two hides are ever alike. These leathers feel alive to me (as they once were, of course). I love the imperfections, the grain, the aging process, and the patina of these leathers. They take dye beautifully. I love these bags for travel, for weekends, or for workdays when I don't need a dressy-looking bag. That said, I did own a dark taupe Vachetta bag and that leather was smooth and perfect for dressier occasions, so I think it varies with Marco's leather. I will say I'm a bit more picky of when and how I want this type of leather on my bags because of their texture and variations. The Toscano leather has a nice mix of even dye and texture.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Hmm. Tough question. I own/have owned MM bags in Verona, Vachetta, velvet Verona, Nappa, Pompei, Toscania, Athene, Africa, Cuoio Toscano, goat (Sorrento), and pebbled. Truly, I love them all and for very different reasons, which is not a useful answer!
> 
> But...
> 
> if I have to choose, I would say that first, I love Marco's Nappa leather. I love shiny things and have traditionally loved smoother, supple leathers with a shine. The Nappa is such a wonderful leather choice for dressy or polished bags and while it has a glossy finish it also manages to feel soft. Every time I take my Black Nappa Modena out of its dustbag, my heart races a bit. Initially, the bag felt "hard" to me and not at all supple; but I have had the bag for almost two years now and the glossiness of it has mellowed as the bag has softened. It's perfect.
> 
> Over the past 5 years, however, I have also developed a soft spot for pebbled leathers. At first, it was because of their hardiness; they are forgiving, even if the pebbled texture does start to flatten out with use. But then I realized that I kept buying pebbled leather because of its dimensionality-- the pebbles create micro-shadows on a leather surface which makes this leather (and dye) look very animated and saturated to me. Marco's pebbled leather is calf and it is marvelous--soft and supple, with a lovely sheen that gets better over time.  Some of my favorite colors in Marco's collection are pebbled leathers, and I think it is because of the depth of color that pebbled leather seems to have. I bet I would love Marco's metallic leather.
> 
> More recently, I have come to love natural vegetable-dyed leathers because of the artisanship involved in the processing of the leather and the variations this process produces. No two hides are ever alike. These leathers feel alive to me (as they once were, of course). I love the imperfections, the grain, the aging process, and the patina of these leathers. They take dye beautifully. I love these bags for travel, for weekends, or for workdays when I don't need a dressy-looking bag. That said, I did own a dark taupe Vachetta bag and that leather was smooth and perfect for dressier occasions, so I think it varies with Marco's leather. I will say I'm a bit more picky of when and how I want these types of leather on my bags because of their texture and variations.


Lol I thought she was asking me, but should have known that everyone knows my love for Verona already.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I thought she was asking me, but should have known that everyone knows my love for Verona already.


I liked reading what you had to say! And yes, your Verona love is well-known.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> It would be really good idea to post your comparison photos on the reference thread, @Monaliceke ,- so much easier to find these great  photos in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
> 
> 
> Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com



Good idea!  I have just posted my photos on the reference thread


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> My cousin‘s daughter was faster regarding my will.
> Sorry.
> Should have gotten more Verona bags.


Marco still has some verona left. I just ordered a little Selene in bluette verona.


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> Marco still has some verona left. I just ordered a little Selene in bluette verona.


I'm looking forward to seeing a baby Selene.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Marco still has some verona left. I just ordered a little Selene in bluette verona.


I am eager to see it!!!


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Hmm. Tough question. I own/have owned MM bags in Verona, Vachetta, velvet Verona, Nappa, Pompei, Toscania, Athene, Africa, Cuoio Toscano, goat (Sorrento), and pebbled. Truly, I love them all and for very different reasons, which is not a useful answer!
> 
> But...
> 
> if I have to choose, I would say that first, I love Marco's Nappa leather. I love shiny things and have traditionally loved smoother, supple leathers with a shine. The Nappa is such a wonderful leather choice for dressy or polished bags and while it has a glossy finish it also manages to feel soft. Every time I take my Black Nappa Modena out of its dustbag, my heart races a bit. Initially, the bag felt "hard" to me and not at all supple; but I have had the bag for almost two years now and the glossiness of it has mellowed as the bag has softened. It's perfect.
> 
> Over the past 5 years, however, I have also developed a soft spot for pebbled leathers. At first, it was because of their hardiness; they are forgiving, even if the pebbled texture does start to flatten out with use. But then I realized that I kept buying pebbled leather because of its dimensionality-- the pebbles create micro-shadows on a leather surface which makes this leather (and dye) look very animated and saturated to me. Marco's pebbled leather is calf and it is marvelous--soft and supple, with a lovely sheen that gets better over time.  Some of my favorite colors in Marco's collection are pebbled leathers, and I think it is because of the depth of color that pebbled leather seems to have. I bet I would love Marco's metallic pebbled leather.
> 
> More recently, I have come to love natural vegetable-dyed leathers because of the artisanship involved in the processing of the leather and the variations this process produces. No two hides are ever alike. These leathers feel alive to me (as they once were, of course). I love the imperfections, the grain, the aging process, and the patina of these leathers. They take dye beautifully. I love these bags for travel, for weekends, or for workdays when I don't need a dressy-looking bag. That said, I did own a dark taupe Vachetta bag and that leather was smooth and perfect for dressier occasions, so I think it varies with Marco's leather. I will say I'm a bit more picky of when and how I want this type of leather on my bags because of their texture and variations. The Toscano leather has a nice mix of even dye and texture.


Thank you for this comprehensive review on the leathers that you love. I always love hearing about what people think about different leathers and with the leathers you have that I own as well, I found myself nodding along when reading through your reviews. Now I’m even more tempted than ever to try one of Marco’s vegetable-tanned leather.

I have two MM bags in nappa, and I especially agree with what you said about this leather. At first, they seemed a bit stiff, and I had wondered whether I should’ve chosen a different leather as I’ve always preferred a bit of softness. But like you said, gradually, nappa has worn down to the most perfect suppleness and I couldn’t be more pleased.

And pebbled, I’ve always been drawn to the large selection of colours. I look forward to acquiring something in pebbled in the future.


southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I thought she was asking me, but should have known that everyone knows my love for Verona already.


I did ask you too, so you were correct  you got me into Verona and now I can never go back to the days where subpar leather bags could do! I loved reading about your newfound love for toscano. I’ve long wondered about this leather and your review answered many questions for me.

@Kimbashop and @southernbelle43 I should never have asked you ladies this question, now I want even more bags


----------



## djfmn

*When I asked what verona was left here is his response. This was after I had asked him to put aside the bluette verona for my little Selene. I was wondering what other options in Verona are available. In case I decided to change my mind. I eventually decided to stay with bluette verona but was somewhat tempted by Iris verona. *
"We  have lime, yellow, iris blue, garnet red and some medium grey. Quite surely we have some other colors but I have to check".


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Good morning people. The first thing I want to tell you about the Ellen in Toscano is that she is not a lightweight. I carry basically nothing any more and on my kitchen digital scale she weighed in at 3 lbs. 3 ¼ ounces. For those of you who carry a more, this could be a consideration.
> You can see that I travel light, lol.
> View attachment 5088397
> 
> Many of you ask if a 13 inch iPad will fit in a bag. It fits easily and will zip
> View attachment 5088393
> 
> Size comparison with a Little Miss M, a Modena midi and the small Athena.
> 
> View attachment 5088395
> View attachment 5088394
> 
> It is almost exactly the same size size as the Little Miss M.
> View attachment 5088420
> 
> 
> The crossbody strap is very comfortable.


I love the way that this bag looks as a crossbody. Too often I find totes don't really work as crossbodies even if they come with such a strap. The Ellen's structure and fold-down handles really make it work.


----------



## Kimbashop

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5088296
> View attachment 5088297
> View attachment 5088298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the blue lambskin lining and my midnight tuscania Astra!


Very pretty. Family photo soon!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I love the way that this bag looks as a crossbody. Too often I find totes don't really work as crossbodies even if they come with such a strap. The Ellen's structure and fold-down handles really make it work.


I agree.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Thank you for this comprehensive review on the leathers that you love. I always love hearing about what people think about different leathers and with the leathers you have that I own as well, I found myself nodding along when reading through your reviews. Now I’m even more tempted than ever to try one of Marco’s vegetable-tanned leather.
> 
> I have two MM bags in nappa, and I especially agree with what you said about this leather. At first, they seemed a bit stiff, and I had wondered whether I should’ve chosen a different leather as I’ve always preferred a bit of softness. But like you said, gradually, nappa has worn down to the most perfect suppleness and I couldn’t be more pleased.
> 
> And pebbled, I’ve always been drawn to the large selection of colours. I look forward to acquiring something in pebbled in the future.
> 
> I did ask you too, so you were correct  you got me into Verona and now I can never go back to the days where subpar leather bags could do! I loved reading about your newfound love for toscano. I’ve long wondered about this leather and your review answered many questions for me.
> 
> @Kimbashop and @southernbelle43 I should never have asked you ladies this question, now I want even more bags


We are quite proficient in “enabling.“. But it is fun to help newbies learn about Massaccesi, leathers, styles. Hopefullly in the long run you will save money by not ordering bags that won’t work for you. This forum certainly has cost me, but not  as much as it could have without all of the posters sharing their experiences.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

personalized belts!


----------



## TotinScience

Kimbashop said:


> Hmm. Tough question. I own/have owned MM bags in Verona, Vachetta, velvet Verona, Nappa, Pompei, Toscania, Athene, Africa, Cuoio Toscano, goat (Sorrento), and pebbled. Truly, I love them all and for very different reasons, which is not a useful answer!
> 
> But...
> 
> if I have to choose, I would say that first, I love Marco's Nappa leather. I love shiny things and have traditionally loved smoother, supple leathers with a shine. The Nappa is such a wonderful leather choice for dressy or polished bags and while it has a glossy finish it also manages to feel soft. Every time I take my Black Nappa Modena out of its dustbag, my heart races a bit. Initially, the bag felt "hard" to me and not at all supple; but I have had the bag for almost two years now and the glossiness of it has mellowed as the bag has softened. It's perfect.
> 
> Over the past 5 years, however, I have also developed a soft spot for pebbled leathers. At first, it was because of their hardiness; they are forgiving, even if the pebbled texture does start to flatten out with use. But then I realized that I kept buying pebbled leather because of its dimensionality-- the pebbles create micro-shadows on a leather surface which makes this leather (and dye) look very animated and saturated to me. Marco's pebbled leather is calf and it is marvelous--soft and supple, with a lovely sheen that gets better over time.  Some of my favorite colors in Marco's collection are pebbled leathers, and I think it is because of the depth of color that pebbled leather seems to have. I bet I would love Marco's metallic pebbled leather.
> 
> More recently, I have come to love natural vegetable-dyed leathers because of the artisanship involved in the processing of the leather and the variations this process produces. No two hides are ever alike. These leathers feel alive to me (as they once were, of course). I love the imperfections, the grain, the aging process, and the patina of these leathers. They take dye beautifully. I love these bags for travel, for weekends, or for workdays when I don't need a dressy-looking bag. That said, I did own a dark taupe Vachetta bag and that leather was smooth and perfect for dressier occasions, so I think it varies with Marco's leather. I will say I'm a bit more picky of when and how I want this type of leather on my bags because of their texture and variations. The Toscano leather has a nice mix of even dye and texture.


Kindred spirit! I love Marco's black Nappa perhaps the most! My second favorite is Tuscania.


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> Kindred spirit! I love Marco's black Nappa perhaps the most! My second favorite is Tuscania.


I have my first black nappa MM bag. A midi Sabrina. I love nappa I have an orange zhoe, a pink zhoe, a black Mia, an indigo Mia, and an acid green little Muse all in nappa. I recently gave a work colleague my artic blue nappa Zhoe legend. She is also going to university so all her money goes towards living and paying for school. I just sent it a couple of days ago. I am sure she will love her MM bag as much as we do.


----------



## Kimbashop

Carrying my midi-Diva in purple Sorrento today. She is my spring/summer bag. I love how easy this bag is to carry.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my midi-Diva in purple Sorrento today. She is my spring/summer bag. I love how easy this bag is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5089513


What are the dimensions and did you get a wider strap?


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little Selene in Grey Verona with Grey Cuoio Toscano. Added back slip pocket.  Purple lining.  Perfect size.  Very similar to midi Modena.  Some photos with selene midi for comparison.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Little minerva. Bronze Africa.  Added slip pocket on back; second strap is Thea… ( but I’m not sure how it works!). I love Africa because it is indestructible.  I think this will be my little “hauler”.   PS closet clean out coming soon!


----------



## porpentine

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Selene in Grey Verona with Grey Cuoio Toscano. Added back slip pocket.  Purple lining.  Perfect size.  Very similar to midi Modena.  Some photos with selene midi for comparison.


Wait, you already have a Little Selene?


----------



## Coastal jewel

porpentine said:


> Wait, you already have a Little Selene?


Holy fast delivery… marco sent the package on Tuesday!  To Iowa no less!!
it’s a very nice size for those of us who don’t “do” the larger bags.  I love the size.  Very similar to Victoria midi and Modena midi.


----------



## Kimbashop

Devyn Danielle said:


> What are the dimensions and did you get a wider strap?


the dimensions are 
H: 9 in / 23 cm
W:  top of bag (uncinched) is 11.5 in / 29.5 cm; bottom of bag is 8.5 in / 21.5 cm. 
D: 14.75 in / 12 cm
I just have the regular strap and regular size for crossbody.


----------



## Kimbashop

Coastal jewel said:


> Little Selene in Grey Verona with Grey Cuoio Toscano. Added back slip pocket.  Purple lining.  Perfect size.  Very similar to midi Modena.  Some photos with selene midi for comparison.


Very pretty bags! I love the tonal greys. Would you be able to take a modshot? I'm really curious as to what it looks like carried.


----------



## porpentine

Hi Everyone, I just wanted to add some photos of handmade vacchetta that Marco sent me, to add to the collection that others have posted.  Sorry if there is some repetition! I think ruby red is the same as cherry red.


----------



## southernbelle43

porpentine said:


> Hi Everyone, I just wanted to add some photos of handmade vacchetta that Marco sent me, to add to the collection that others have posted.  Sorry if there is some repetition! I think ruby red is the same as cherry red.
> View attachment 5090061
> View attachment 5090062
> View attachment 5090065
> View attachment 5090067
> 
> View attachment 5090064
> View attachment 5090063


Thank Ypu.  There can never be too many references. I do not have anything close to dark taupe and it is really appealiing to me.


----------



## jkern04

The rust brown seems to have more of a red tone.  Not quite burgundy but not just a plain brown.  Curious how that would look on a bag.

     J


----------



## BittyMonkey

Ugh, I HAVE to find new homes for a few bags. We are thinking about redoing the bedroom and the architect was all   at my bag cubbies.


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> the dimensions are
> H: 9 in / 23 cm
> W:  top of bag (uncinched) is 11.5 in / 29.5 cm; bottom of bag is 8.5 in / 21.5 cm.
> D: 14.75 in / 12 cm
> I just have the regular strap and regular size for crossbody.


I just realized I gave the wrong dimensions for the depth-- that should read 4.74", not 14.75. The centimeters are correct.


----------



## paintednightsky

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I thought she was asking me, but should have known that everyone knows my love for Verona already.


Do you think Verona feels a bit plasticy and more like pebbled leather?  It doesn't really have any leather smell and feels a bit more plasticy than the pebbled leathers.  I know sometimes there are differences within the same leather type depending on color and just wondering if it is just my color since it seems people love Verona and I feel so so about it.


----------



## southernbelle43

paintednightsky said:


> Do you think Verona feels a bit plasticy and more like pebbled leather?  It doesn't really have any leather smell and feels a bit more plasticy than the pebbled leathers.  I know sometimes there are differences within the same leather type depending on color and just wondering if it is just my color since it seems people love Verona and I feel so so about it.


I have never quite understood what feeling like plastic means, lol.  So I can be no help on that. I just love the way it feels and my chocolate leather still has a nice leather smell and it is four years old. I totally agree that different dyes affect the feel and the smell from my experience. And each hide is bound to be different because they were living materials.


----------



## ajamy

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my midi-Diva in purple Sorrento today. She is my spring/summer bag. I love how easy this bag is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5089513


I love the midi diva as well, I have been using mine in port merinos this weekend.  And while we are talking leathers, I have to say how much merinos is growing on me, it has a slight natural grain, lovely feel, not at all plasticky, but when we were caught in the rain, the water just rolled off it.


----------



## Kimbashop

ajamy said:


> I love the midi diva as well, I have been using mine in port merinos this weekend.  And while we are talking leathers, I have to say how much merinos is growing on me, it has a slight natural grain, lovely feel, not at all plasticky, but when we were caught in the rain, the water just rolled off it.


I'd love to see a picture of yours now that you have had yours for a while. I don't have any bags in Merinos and I'm curious to know how it looks on the Midi-Diva


----------



## Fancyfree

WOW ! 21 colours of lambskin lining !


----------



## paintednightsky

ajamy said:


> I love the midi diva as well, I have been using mine in port merinos this weekend.  And while we are talking leathers, I have to say how much merinos is growing on me, it has a slight natural grain, lovely feel, not at all plasticky, but when we were caught in the rain, the water just rolled off it.


I love my beige merinos but wasn't a fan of the lavender merinos.  The lavender was very dry/chalky smooth, different more chemical smell, and wet spotted super easily.  I will have to make sure to ask Marcos in the future instead of assuming leather will be similar.


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> WOW ! 21 colours of lambskin lining !


I love the Avio blue, Pink, and dark Grey


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> I love the Avio blue, Pink, and dark Grey


I too love Avio Blue and Dark Grey. And to my own surprise - Purple!


----------



## porpentine

Thrilled to see Marco embrace the coloured lambskin offerings! @SouthernPurseGal , is the blue lining in your Astra satchel the same as the "Light Blue" do you think? The web picture has a touch more of a turquoise tint than I recall from your photos.


----------



## porpentine

paintednightsky said:


> Do you think Verona feels a bit plasticy and more like pebbled leather?  It doesn't really have any leather smell and feels a bit more plasticy than the pebbled leathers.  I know sometimes there are differences within the same leather type depending on color and just wondering if it is just my color since it seems people love Verona and I feel so so about it.


So Ive never had anything in Verona but I did ask Marco about the Verona leather, and he explained that it is a "corrected grain" calf leather, meaning that the grain is imprinted on it, I think, similar to pebbled leather, and gives a consistency of appearance. Its not a natural grain leather whereas Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano are natural and have more variations.  

So I would have expected all Verona to be very similar in terms of hand-feel and smell, but maybe different dyes do produce different properties in the leather!?


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> Carrying my midi-Diva in purple Sorrento today. She is my spring/summer bag. I love how easy this bag is to carry.
> 
> View attachment 5089513


sorry I'll stop posting now but just gotta say I LOVE this. Also Sorrento is another natural vegetable tanned leather!


----------



## TotinScience

paintednightsky said:


> Do you think Verona feels a bit plasticy and more like pebbled leather?  It doesn't really have any leather smell and feels a bit more plasticy than the pebbled leathers.  I know sometimes there are differences within the same leather type depending on color and just wondering if it is just my color since it seems people love Verona and I feel so so about it.


This is a rare and unpopular opinion, as Verona is almost universally beloved on this forum, but I agree with you. Verona has some truly beautiful colors, it wears like iron and a grainy texture is really lovely, but somehow all of that leaves me cold. I've tried a couple of bags in Verona and it just didn't make my heart sing the way that gorgeous draping of Nappa or a chic distress of Tuscania do. So lucky we are to have Marco and his incredible collection of leathers for all tastes and likes!


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> This is a rare and unpopular opinion, as Verona is almost universally beloved on this forum, but I agree with you. Verona has some truly beautiful colors, it wears like iron and a grainy texture is really lovely, but somehow all of that leaves me cold. I've tried a couple of bags in Verona and it just didn't make my heart sing the way that gorgeous draping of Nappa or a chic distress of Tuscania do. So lucky we are to have Marco and his incredible collection of leathers for all tastes and likes!



It is truly fascinating how different tastes we all have .

My 2 favourite leathers are actually Verona and Tuscania .
And to me, the most jawdroppingly gorgeous and elegant leather in the _whole _world is *Black* Verona


----------



## Monaliceke

I’m wondering if anyone will be ordering something at the current lambskin lining promotion? I thought the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi everyone! Just popping up to say hi! I still read every single post and enjoy this thread very much. Those lambskin linings are to die for! I am still dreaming about the Calista, but I'll wait until fall to get it, maybe on black Friday (and no, it's not restraint or willpower... it's just that I have no money lol).
Enjoying your reviews, that sample Ellen is very very beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> It is truly fascinating how different tastes we all have .
> 
> My 2 favourite leathers are actually Verona and Tuscania .
> And to me, the most jawdroppingly gorgeous and elegant leather in the _whole _world is *Black* Verona


I am with you of course, lol.


----------



## jkern04

Monaliceke said:


> I’m wondering if anyone will be ordering something at the current lambskin lining promotion? I thought the colors are so beautiful.


I just placed an order for 2 bags and a SLG last week.  Rua Angelica will be in the new Tan Handmade Vachetta.  I think it would look nice with the Camel lambskin.  Not sure how much weight it would add.  Or, how late you are allowed to make changes to your order.  I'm already like a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## Monaliceke

jkern04 said:


> I just placed an order for 2 bags and a SLG last week.  Rua Angelica will be in the new Tan Handmade Vachetta.  I think it would look nice with the Camel lambskin.  Not sure how much weight it would add.  Or, how late you are allowed to make changes to your order.  I'm already like a kid in a candy shop!


I know the feeling  I thought I was good to be able to resist temptation during the Handmade Vacchetta promo. But now with this lambskin…..it’s so hard to resist!  I am still debating as I cannot decide on a bag within such a short time.


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> I just placed an order for 2 bags and a SLG last week.  Rua Angelica will be in the new Tan Handmade Vachetta.  I think it would look nice with the Camel lambskin.  Not sure how much weight it would add.  Or, how late you are allowed to make changes to your order.  I'm already like a kid in a candy shop!


Ask Marco if he has started on your bag. If not, he will gladly make changes for you.


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> sorry I'll stop posting now but just gotta say I LOVE this. Also Sorrento is another natural vegetable tanned leather!


Yes! The bag has really changed over time -- part of the fun of veggie-tanned leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

Dear @afroken, thank you _*so*_ much for convincing me to order a Bluette Verona Calista Midi with 2 inch extended strap drop 

It is perfect! I love it 

Actually, Calista _*Midi*_ works far better for _*Verona*_ than the full sized Calista .

I now believe that for _thicker_ leathers, go Midi (with 2 inch extended strap drop ).
But for thin, soft, drapey leathers (like Tuscania, Merinos or Diamond), go full size .


----------



## paintednightsky

porpentine said:


> So Ive never had anything in Verona but I did ask Marco about the Verona leather, and he explained that it is a "corrected grain" calf leather, meaning that the grain is imprinted on it, I think, similar to pebbled leather, and gives a consistency of appearance. Its not a natural grain leather whereas Vacchetta and Cuoio Toscano are natural and have more variations.
> 
> So I would have expected all Verona to be very similar in terms of hand-feel and smell, but maybe different dyes do produce different properties in the leather!?


That is very interesting!  So that is why I felt it was similar to pebbled leather, just the graining looked to have more variation.  It is nice and will wear tough, but I like a more of a natural smell and feel to leather as well.


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> Dear @afroken, thank you _*so*_ much for convincing me to order a Bluette Verona Calista Midi with 2 inch extended strap drop
> 
> It is perfect! I love it
> 
> Actually, Calista _*Midi*_ works far better for _*Verona*_ than the full sized Calista .
> 
> I now believe that for _thicker_ leathers, go Midi (with 2 inch extended strap drop ).
> But for thin, soft, drapey leathers (like Tuscania, Merinos or Diamond), go full size .



Oh, lovely to hear this. Any photo to share?  

I am debating if I should order a Calista / Calista Midi in the lambskin (both exterior & interior lining), but cannot decide on the size & colors yet  

It’s getting stressful now that the ‘special price’ offer is only for one day, I really cannot decide yet……help… I feel bad to have to say “no” to Marco after asking for his quotes. What should I do?


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> Oh, lovely to hear this. Any photo to share?
> 
> I am debating if I should order a Calista / Calista Midi in the lambskin (both exterior & interior lining), but cannot decide on the size & colors yet
> 
> It’s getting stressful now that the ‘special price’ offer is only for one day, I really cannot decide yet……help… I feel bad to have to say “no” to Marco after asking for his quotes. What should I do?


Don’t feel bad. I ask for quotes,  but do not always buy. He understands.


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> Oh, lovely to hear this. Any photo to share?
> 
> I am debating if I should order a Calista / Calista Midi in the lambskin (both exterior & interior lining), but cannot decide on the size & colors yet
> 
> It’s getting stressful now that the ‘special price’ offer is only for one day, I really cannot decide yet……help… I feel bad to have to say “no” to Marco after asking for his quotes. What should I do?


You made me wonder how delicate lambskin is that is specifically designed for a lining.   It might be much thinner than lamb used for an exterior.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> You made me wonder how delicate lambskin is that is specifically designed for a lining.   It might be much thinner than lamb used for an exterior.



In the newsletter it’s mentioned:
“_Our lamb leather can obviously also be used to produce any soft MM style when it's important to reduce weight at minimum.”_

So I asked Marco & he said:
_“Lambskin would be perfect to create a very light and soft Calista (any size) and we can use lambskin for both exterior and interior side of the bag.”_

I would love to have a very slouchy Calista style, that’s why I am considering this option. I also like many colors of this lining lambskin. Maybe I need to think a bit longer, no need to hurry into buying another bag. I have already bought more than 5 bags from Marco in less than 12 months and they are still almost brand new, since the world has changed so much    I can’t wait to get back to normal life again, so that I can start enjoying all my new MM bags.


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> Don’t feel bad. I ask for quotes,  but do not always buy. He understands.


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Monaliceke said:


> In the newsletter it’s mentioned:
> “_Our lamb leather can obviously also be used to produce any soft MM style when it's important to reduce weight at minimum.”_
> 
> So I asked Marco & he said:
> _“Lambskin would be perfect to create a very light and soft Calista (any size) and we can use lambskin for both exterior and interior side of the bag.”_
> 
> I would love to have a very slouchy Calista style, that’s why I am considering this option. I also like many colors of this lining lambskin. Maybe I need to think a bit longer, no need to hurry into buying another bag. I have already bought more than 5 bags from Marco in less than 12 months and they are still almost brand new, since the world has changed so much    I can’t wait to get back to normal life again, so that I can start enjoying all my new MM bags.


Well now you have done it. You made think of how lovely a lamb bag would be in one of those colors.  Shame on you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Not to be an enabler, but the lamb lining is very close to  same color as that original purple leather he had 4-5 years ago that everyone wished they had bought before it went away forever!! I cannot remember which leather though.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monaliceke said:


> Oh, lovely to hear this. Any photo to share?
> 
> I am debating if I should order a Calista / Calista Midi in the lambskin (both exterior & interior lining), but cannot decide on the size & colors yet
> 
> It’s getting stressful now that the ‘special price’ offer is only for one day, I really cannot decide yet……help… I feel bad to have to say “no” to Marco after asking for his quotes. What should I do?


Judging from the "swirly" photos of the lambskin, it is very sift and pliable. And thin. I would therefor _definitely_ recommend _full sized_ Calista


----------



## christinemliu

Monaliceke said:


> I’m wondering if anyone will be ordering something at the current lambskin lining promotion? I thought the colors are so beautiful.



I am! I love lambskin so I'm planning to order something, probably another Angel Midi...though I've also thought about a Calista, Theia, and Minerva...


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> I am! I love lambskin so I'm planning to order something, probably another Angel Midi...though I've also thought about a Calista, Theia, and Minerva...


I am wondering about how thin and maybe delicate it is.
I wold not worry about a Calista in lambskin... but I am uncertain about bags with more size and with _corners. _

 I guess I need to ask Marco to send me some leather samples, fold them and rub them against various surfaces


----------



## Monaliceke

Fancyfree said:


> I am wondering about how thin and maybe delicate it is.
> I wold not worry about a Calista in lambskin... but I am uncertain about bags with more size and with _corners. _
> 
> I guess I need to ask Marco to send me some leather samples, fold them and rub them against various surfaces


That would be great   Keep us updated after your “testings”.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> I am wondering about how thin and maybe delicate it is.
> I wold not worry about a Calista in lambskin... but I am uncertain about bags with more size and with _corners. _
> 
> I guess I need to ask Marco to send me some leather samples, fold them and rub them against various surfaces


Sooooo tempted by the lambskin leather, but I am also hesitant about how delicate it may be.  I only own one lambskin bag & got an actual 2 inch cut on it shopping at a department store during the third time I wore it!  Yep!  Cut right thru.  My local cobbler did a great job disguising it, but I was heartbroken.  I am not rough on my bags, I really tend to baby them.  Sooooo.....I am undecided.


----------



## paintednightsky

This Selene diamond pewter leather is so soft and puddly.  I was surprised it was so soft feeling compared to my Ever rose diamond leather which although beautiful had more that plastic feeling which I expected from the metallic.


----------



## Kimbashop

paintednightsky said:


> This Selene diamond pewter leather is so soft and puddly.  I was surprised it was so soft feeling compared to my Ever rose diamond leather which although beautiful had more that plastic feeling which I expected from the metallic.
> 
> View attachment 5093022


That is a really beautiful Selene.


----------



## TotinScience

Here is a thought for all of your calista lovers - I wonder if Marco can make a reversible one with 2 layers of lambskin in different colors


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I am wondering about how thin and maybe delicate it is.
> I wold not worry about a Calista in lambskin... but I am uncertain about bags with more size and with _corners. _
> I guess I need to ask Marco to send me some leather samples, fold them and rub them against various surfaces





LuvNLux said:


> Sooooo tempted by the lambskin leather, but I am also hesitant about how delicate it may be.  I only own one lambskin bag & got an actual 2 inch cut on it shopping at a department store during the third time I wore it!  Yep!  Cut right thru.  My local cobbler did a great job disguising it, but I was heartbroken.  I am not rough on my bags, I really tend to baby them.  Sooooo.....I am undecided.



Yes, you both make good points...I guess I am going by my experience of lambskin on my Koobas and Rough & Tumbles; those actually have been pretty durable for me, though one of the bags can be prone to more scratches.



TotinScience said:


> Here is a thought for all of your calista lovers - I wonder if Marco can make a reversible one with 2 layers of lambskin in different colors


Oh @TotinScience...what a genius and brilliant idea!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Here is a thought for all of your calista lovers - I wonder if Marco can make a reversible one with 2 layers of lambskin in different colors


I bet he can and what a clever idea!!!!!


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> Oh @TotinScience...what a genius and brilliant idea!!!


I wish I was that clever - there are some versions of that on a market from other designers like Mansur Gavriel and von Holzhausen, to name a few


----------



## christinemliu

So I asked Marco on his thoughts on the durability of lambskin:
"As far as lambskin in general I've never considered lamb as a so 'dangerous' leather. It surely is more delicate than Pebbled or Verona or Vacchetta but, if used in the right way, it's not as risky as some people think."
I'm going to go ahead and still order an Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin. Here's a comparison photo I asked for that he sent me of taupe, dark blue, and avio lambskin leathers:


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> So I asked Marco on his thoughts on the durability of lambskin:
> "As far as lambskin in general I've never considered lamb as a so 'dangerous' leather. It surely is more delicate than Pebbled or Verona or Vacchetta but, if used in the right way, it's not as risky as some people think."
> I'm going to go ahead and still order an Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin. Here's a comparison photo I asked for that he sent me of taupe, dark blue, and avio lambskin leathers:
> 
> View attachment 5093414


The Navy Blue really is lovely.  Favorite is still the Avio.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> So I asked Marco on his thoughts on the durability of lambskin:
> "As far as lambskin in general I've never considered lamb as a so 'dangerous' leather. It surely is more delicate than Pebbled or Verona or Vacchetta but, if used in the right way, it's not as risky as some people think."
> I'm going to go ahead and still order an Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin. Here's a comparison photo I asked for that he sent me of taupe, dark blue, and avio lambskin leathers:
> 
> View attachment 5093414


I think your Angel will be beautiful. And those are SO your colors.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I think your Angel will be beautiful. And those are SO your colors.


@Kimbashop, I love how you know me so well!!! 
If I had added dark grey, that would complete my top 4 
Anyone else ordering lambskin? Marco happened to mention that it's the exact same leather that a very high end shoe maker uses for their shoes ! I'm looking forward to my bag!


----------



## Monaliceke

christinemliu said:


> @Kimbashop, I love how you know me so well!!!
> If I had added dark grey, that would complete my top 4
> Anyone else ordering lambskin? Marco happened to mention that it's the exact same leather that a very high end shoe maker uses for their shoes ! I'm looking forward to my bag!


Looking forward to see photos of your lambskin Angel


----------



## TotinScience

Marco says a reversible Calista is a go! Is there anything he can’t do?!


----------



## Monaliceke

TotinScience said:


> Marco says a reversible Calista is a go! Is there anything he can’t do?!


Oh wow!  Will that be considered a new design?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> I too love Anthracite Pebbled.
> Here is my family...
> View attachment 5085155
> 
> Mini Zhoe has a black shoulder strap and an anthracite cross-body strap



I try to protect my wallet by not dropping by this thread too frequently, so I know I'm a little late to this party.  But I saw this picture and my heart just stopped.  Wow wow wow!


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> I try to protect my wallet by not dropping by this thread too frequently, so I know I'm a little late to this party.  But I saw this picture and my heart just stopped.  Wow wow wow!


Mine has taken a hit in the last few weeks 

Isn't that a gorgeous collection?


----------



## TotinScience

A new promo for a Glamour leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> A new promo for a Glamour leather!


I saw it, but it is not my style. Thankfully !!!


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw it, but it is not my style. Thankfully !!!


I don’t like the colors really. Maybe if there was a green, or a neutral with shimmer.


----------



## Kylacove

Grey is a neutral.


----------



## Fancyfree

I do not see how this shiny leather can be_ *suede*_


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I do not see how this shiny leather can be_ *suede*_


I asked Marco that question and here is reply.

"That's why Glamour is a so rare leather. All is due by the kind of new printing we've used. It could have been used on a different base with similar result but, thanks to suede  it is possible to combine softness with a so innovative look!!!"


----------



## LuvNLux

BittyMonkey said:


> I don’t like the colors really. Maybe if there was a green, or a neutral with shimmer.


Well, I really like the light pink....and blue.  Marco does offer the most beautiful unusual leathers!  Enough to  appeal to a wide variety of tastes.  I wonder how he manages to store all the leathers in his shop?


----------



## BittyMonkey

LuvNLux said:


> Well, I really like the light pink....and blue.  Marco does offer the most beautiful unusual leathers!  Enough to  appeal to a wide variety of tastes.  I wonder how he manages to store all the leathers in his shop?


It is unique for sure!


----------



## blisstwins

It looks so unusual to me. I adore and trust Marco so much that I ordered Penelopes in them. I know I will use the pouch and the extra strap makes it more useful. I just got a black Penelope messenger (shimmer) that was beautiful and a little Athena in purple Verona and it is the cutest. Us usually I am a Minerva girl. I am waiting on some Selena’s from the last promo. I really love these bags so much.


----------



## jkern04

blisstwins said:


> It looks so unusual to me. I adore and trust Marco so much that I ordered Penelopes in them. I know I will use the pouch and the extra strap makes it more useful. I just got a black Penelope messenger (shimmer) that was beautiful and a little Athena in purple Verona and it is the cutest. Us usually I am a Minerva girl. I am waiting on some Selena’s from the last promo. I really love these bags so much.


I like the shade of the blue, just not the design or shine.  Will be fun to see how yours turn out.  Please share when the arrive.


----------



## paintednightsky

southernbelle43 said:


> I saw it, but it is not my style. Thankfully !!!


Same!  Otherwise I'd be broke


----------



## Claudia Herzog

blisstwins said:


> It looks so unusual to me. I adore and trust Marco so much that I ordered Penelopes in them. I know I will use the pouch and the extra strap makes it more useful. I just got a black Penelope messenger (shimmer) that was beautiful and a little Athena in purple Verona and it is the cutest. Us usually I am a Minerva girl. I am waiting on some Selena’s from the last promo. I really love these bags so much.



I love that you are so supportive of Marco's work that you have ordered Penelopes to try the new leather.  I will be watching for your reveal photos.


----------



## MorningGlory

Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.  

I was initially going to go for the blue glamour but when they sent me the photo swatch of the pink glamour with the amethyst, I knew I needed these colors in my life. (Attached below)  Marco says it is a bit more pink IRL. I've also attached the photo swatch of the blue glamour with blues and greys that Marco selected to match.  It falls flat for me but I do like the Arctic Nappa but the pastel blue pompei is a little too green with it for my taste.





However, I usually do not get light colors because of color transfer, staining, and/or just showing more ick. Maybe this will be an easier solution. How bad is the color transfer with the lighter colors, like white and pastels?  I will not purchase if that is extremely highly likely to happen.  I would be too bummed if I ruined the purse with my black clothes or blue jeans or something.

Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.


----------



## southernbelle43

MorningGlory said:


> Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.
> 
> I was initially going to go for the blue glamour but when they sent me the photo swatch of the pink glamour with the amethyst, I knew I needed these colors in my life. (Attached below)  Marco says it is a bit more pink IRL. I've also attached the photo swatch of the blue glamour with blues and greys that Marco selected to match.  It falls flat for me but I do like the Arctic Nappa but the pastel blue pompei is a little too green with it for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 5098692
> View attachment 5098691
> 
> 
> However, I usually do not get light colors because of color transfer, staining, and/or just showing more ick. Maybe this will be an easier solution. How bad is the color transfer with the lighter colors, like white and pastels?  I will not purchase if that is extremely highly likely to happen.  I would be too bummed if I ruined the purse with my black clothes or blue jeans or something.
> 
> Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.


I am no help with this, but we have some really talented people on here and I bet they will give you some ideas.


----------



## Fancyfree

MorningGlory said:


> Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.
> 
> I was initially going to go for the blue glamour but when they sent me the photo swatch of the pink glamour with the amethyst, I knew I needed these colors in my life. (Attached below)  Marco says it is a bit more pink IRL. I've also attached the photo swatch of the blue glamour with blues and greys that Marco selected to match.  It falls flat for me but I do like the Arctic Nappa but the pastel blue pompei is a little too green with it for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 5098692
> View attachment 5098691
> 
> 
> However, I usually do not get light colors because of color transfer, staining, and/or just showing more ick. Maybe this will be an easier solution. How bad is the color transfer with the lighter colors, like white and pastels?  I will not purchase if that is extremely highly likely to happen.  I would be too bummed if I ruined the purse with my black clothes or blue jeans or something.
> 
> Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.


Angelica, Aura /Aura Midi or Grande Penelope might be good options for Glamour/Pompei colourblocking using Glamour as an accent...?


----------



## MorningGlory

southernbelle43 said:


> I am no help with this, but we have some really talented people on here and I bet they will give you some ideas.


 I am amazed at how talented they are here. There was a tweed, red, blue, and black Sienna that I absolutely loved.  There are more so many more that I can't remember off the top of my head, but that was the first one I saw in here when I randomly lurked when she first got it. Thanks 


Fancyfree said:


> Angelica, Aura /Aura Midi or Grande Penelope might be good options for Glamour/Pompei colourblocking using Glamour as an accent...?


Ooh, I'll go look at those again. Thank you!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm thinking these 4 Astras look nice together but the raspberry one will be even better as a part of a group of 5 but why not go half dozen and order myself a lambskin in and out Astra in some bewitching spring pastel color.
Actually I think I'm going to rehome my river vachetta color block  Astra, so I may not hit the half dozen mark.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am no help with this, but we have some really talented people on here and I bet they will give you some ideas.


I am also no help with this. There are definitely some talented people who will give you some great ideas.


----------



## christinemliu

MorningGlory said:


> Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.
> 
> Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.



Thank you for sharing the comparison shots @MorningGlory! I'm also no help at colorblocking but I did want to say Happy Anniversary! 21 years is awesome. And...maybe ones like @tenKrat have some great ideas!


----------



## Cleda

MorningGlory said:


> Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.
> 
> I was initially going to go for the blue glamour but when they sent me the photo swatch of the pink glamour with the amethyst, I knew I needed these colors in my life. (Attached below)  Marco says it is a bit more pink IRL. I've also attached the photo swatch of the blue glamour with blues and greys that Marco selected to match.  It falls flat for me but I do like the Arctic Nappa but the pastel blue pompei is a little too green with it for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 5098692
> View attachment 5098691
> 
> 
> However, I usually do not get light colors because of color transfer, staining, and/or just showing more ick. Maybe this will be an easier solution. How bad is the color transfer with the lighter colors, like white and pastels?  I will not purchase if that is extremely highly likely to happen.  I would be too bummed if I ruined the purse with my black clothes or blue jeans or something.
> 
> Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.



It is a great idea to colourblock the glamour leather with a solid colour! That can tone down the pattern especially on a larger bag like Soulmate.
@TotinScience has a colourblocked Soulmate here though in quite a different colour scheme. I do think a Soulmate with side panels on Glamour will look amazing!

The glamour leather looks to be quite striking and reminds me of an art piece. Besides colourblocking with a solid colour, you can also consider it as a centrepiece of bags with 'frames'. For e.g. Daphne where the centre piece is in glamour and the trim framing the bag are in a solid colour. Other bags with strips that I think of as 'frames' are Zhoe, Victoria, Aura. I'm not sure how big the geometric pattern is on the Glamour leather, it may not look as obvious if colourblocked the other way where main panels are solid and frames are Glamour.

I have not had much issue with colour transfer on my lighter coloured items so far, except for a salmon pink wallet that picked up red marks on the corners due to rubbing against a bright red felt bag organizer. It mostly came off with leather cleaner and overtime blended in so I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## Cleda

blisstwins said:


> It looks so unusual to me. I adore and trust Marco so much that I ordered Penelopes in them. I know I will use the pouch and the extra strap makes it more useful. I just got a black Penelope messenger (shimmer) that was beautiful and a little Athena in purple Verona and it is the cutest. Us usually I am a Minerva girl. I am waiting on some Selena’s from the last promo. I really love these bags so much.



I'm not big on pastel shades so am sitting this one out, even though I LOVE geometric patterns. But I agree with you, if I have spare cash for an impulsive buy, I have no doubt that it will be a striking leather that I will end up loving. I trust Marco in that way too, and try to support him as much as I can.


----------



## Cleda

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5098752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking these 4 Astras look nice together but the raspberry one will be even better as a part of a group of 5 but why not go half dozen and order myself a lambskin in and out Astra in some bewitching spring pastel color.
> Actually I think I'm going to rehome my river vachetta color block  Astra, so I may not hit the half dozen mark.



Gorgeous!! I try not to repeat styles in a bid to save my wallet and explore more styles, but this picture is somehow very satisfying. If I have money to burn, I would love a collection midi Heras and Daphnes in various leathers!


----------



## MorningGlory

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5098752
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking these 4 Astras look nice together but the raspberry one will be even better as a part of a group of 5 but why not go half dozen and order myself a lambskin in and out Astra in some bewitching spring pastel color.
> Actually I think I'm going to rehome my river vachetta color block  Astra, so I may not hit the half dozen mark.


Gorgeous!  I'm not sure I could decide which to wear!  I am also jealous of your closet, so much space between hangers!!!  Lucky!!! 



djfmn said:


> I am also no help with this. There are definitely some talented people who will give you some great ideas.


You all have been helpful and I thank you for making me feel welcome 



christinemliu said:


> Thank you for sharing the comparison shots @MorningGlory! I'm also no help at colorblocking but I did want to say Happy Anniversary! 21 years is awesome. And...maybe ones like @tenKrat have some great ideas!



Thank you! People thought we wouldn't make it very long but we've made it and still going strong.   

I've never color-blocked something but was thinking if the glamour leather was on the sides or something that I could maybe use the reverse side to have a different look.



Cleda said:


> It is a great idea to colourblock the glamour leather with a solid colour! That can tone down the pattern especially on a larger bag like Soulmate.
> @TotinScience has a colourblocked Soulmate here though in quite a different colour scheme. I do think a Soulmate with side panels on Glamour will look amazing!
> 
> The glamour leather looks to be quite striking and reminds me of an art piece. Besides colourblocking with a solid colour, you can also consider it as a centrepiece of bags with 'frames'. For e.g. Daphne where the centre piece is in glamour and the trim framing the bag are in a solid colour. Other bags with strips that I think of as 'frames' are Zhoe, Victoria, Aura. I'm not sure how big the geometric pattern is on the Glamour leather, it may not look as obvious if colourblocked the other way where main panels are solid and frames are Glamour.
> 
> I have not had much issue with colour transfer on my lighter coloured items so far, except for a salmon pink wallet that picked up red marks on the corners due to rubbing against a bright red felt bag organizer. It mostly came off with leather cleaner and overtime blended in so I don't notice it anymore.



Thank you. This makes me feel better about trying a light color. You hit my thoughts on glamour too.  I LOVE the idea of using it to frame a bag, then it won't be so over the top.  I'm a bit reserved in my fashion choices.

@TotinScience's soulmate looks interesting.  I'm not sure I would like it in glamour leather, but definitely consider others for a nice soft puddly leather.  @TotinScience if you are still around, how do you like the Soulmate colorblocked? Is there anything you would have done differently in creating it?

Thank you all for replying


----------



## LuvNLux

Yellow Straw Hera Midi at the Garden Center today.


----------



## djfmn

After changing my mind 3 times I have made the final selection for my little Selene. I first selected bluette verona then I thought about Glamour leather combined with a nappa leather. I finally settled on medium brown straw and  natural Cuoio Toscano for the diagonal and bottom with light gold hw and light pink lining. Marco still has some straw left over. I have a midi Victoria in Celeste straw and love the quality of his straw. I decided another straw bag would be the perfect choice for my little Selene.


----------



## LuvNLux

@djfmn That Little Selene in straw sounds perfect to me!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Yellow Straw Hera Midi at the Garden Center today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099485


Great photo staging too.


----------



## smile10281

Some of my orders from the Ellen/little Ellen promo arrived - a little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei (light blue lining, gold HW), Flora in Indian yellow CT (beige lining, gold HW), penny messenger in purple Merinos (lt fuschia lining, dk GM HW), and sample soulmate midi in metallic orange CT with dk brown Nappa straps (lt fuschia lining, dk GM HW). Out of the 3 bags (intending to use Flora as an SLG), my favorite is surprisingly the soulmate midi; penny messenger is a close second. Little Ellen is much smaller than I thought it would be. It’s quite cute, and I love the brightness of hibiscus, but the capacity is less than that of mini Zhoe. Although the dimensions are similar, little Ellen has a recessed zipper that is around the level of the outer zipper. There is an open pocket inside that is similar to the pocket in the mini Zhoe; it doesn’t run the length of the bag and is not long enough to fit my phone. My phone will fit outside of it, though, along with my compact wallet and car keys. The outer zippered pocket is actually deeper and more spacious than I expected. The Massaccesi tag will fit inside, standing up (pocket runs to the bottom of the bag). I imagine a thin cardholder will fit in this pocket, too. My phone does not fit. I’ve taken some side-by-side pictures of little Ellen with a mini Zhoe and aforementioned penny messenger and Flora which I’ll post in the reference thread.

The soulmate midi was a sample bag but I love everything about it. I have another soulmate midi but it doesn’t get a lot of use because it feels a bit stiff and is not the most comfortable to wear (I have it in grey Flor with black Nappa handles). Comparatively, the CT leather is so squishy and puddly. The color is a burnt orange and, holding it up in my closet, I think it will match with several outfits. Although the name of the color is metallic orange, I do not really see a metallic tone. It has a nice sheen, but I wouldn’t call it metallic. I think I prefer it this way! Another aspect of the bag that I love is the 2 side zips. These are actually functional - I can fit my phone in them. The pockets are not too wide but they run almost the full length/height of the bag.

As for the penny messenger, I find that I prefer this size and style to the grande version. I like that the middle compartment is more open with a magnet closure instead of another zipper. I also really like the outer slip pocket with hidden magnet. This is my first penny messenger and also my first experience with Merinos... I can understand now why this leather is a favorite!


----------



## Kimbashop

djfmn said:


> After changing my mind 3 times I have made the final selection for my little Selene. I first selected bluette verona then I thought about Glamour leather combined with a nappa leather. I finally settled on medium brown straw and  natural Cuoio Toscano for the diagonal and bottom with light gold hw and light pink lining. Marco still has some straw left over. I have a midi Victoria in Celeste straw and love the quality of his straw. I decided another straw bag would be the perfect choice for my little Selene.


That is such a great idea! I love the idea of a baby straw Selene.


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Some of my orders from the Ellen/little Ellen promo arrived - a little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei (light blue lining, gold HW), Flora in Indian yellow CT (beige lining, gold HW), penny messenger in purple Merinos (lt fuschia lining, dk GM HW), and sample soulmate midi in metallic orange CT with dk brown Nappa straps (lt fuschia lining, dk GM HW). Out of the 3 bags (intending to use Flora as an SLG), my favorite is surprisingly the soulmate midi; penny messenger is a close second. Little Ellen is much smaller than I thought it would be. It’s quite cute, and I love the brightness of hibiscus, but the capacity is less than that of mini Zhoe. Although the dimensions are similar, little Ellen has a recessed zipper that is around the level of the outer zipper. There is an open pocket inside that is similar to the pocket in the mini Zhoe; it doesn’t run the length of the bag and is not long enough to fit my phone. My phone will fit outside of it, though, along with my compact wallet and car keys. The outer zippered pocket is actually deeper and more spacious than I expected. The Massaccesi tag will fit inside, standing up (pocket runs to the bottom of the bag). I imagine a thin cardholder will fit in this pocket, too. My phone does not fit. I’ve taken some side-by-side pictures of little Ellen with a mini Zhoe and aforementioned penny messenger and Flora which I’ll post in the reference thread.
> 
> The soulmate midi was a sample bag but I love everything about it. I have another soulmate midi but it doesn’t get a lot of use because it feels a bit stiff and is not the most comfortable to wear (I have it in grey Flor with black Nappa handles). Comparatively, the CT leather is so squishy and puddly. The color is a burnt orange and, holding it up in my closet, I think it will match with several outfits. Although the name of the color is metallic orange, I do not really see a metallic tone. It has a nice sheen, but I wouldn’t call it metallic. I think I prefer it this way! Another aspect of the bag that I love is the 2 side zips. These are actually functional - I can fit my phone in them. The pockets are not too wide but they run almost the full length/height of the bag.
> 
> As for the penny messenger, I find that I prefer this size and style to the grande version. I like that the middle compartment is more open with a magnet closure instead of another zipper. I also really like the outer slip pocket with hidden magnet. This is my first penny messenger and also my first experience with Merinos... I can understand now why this leather is a favorite!
> 
> View attachment 5100476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100485
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100488
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100489
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100491
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100493


All of your bags are a lovely rainbow of colors. I can see why you love the soulmate midi - gorgeous leather and the side zips are genius. I have fallen pretty hard for mine in the velvet Verona. Interesting about the Little Ellen -- sounds like a true mini bag. I also love the Penny messenger in that color.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> All of your bags are a lovely rainbow of colors. I can see why you love the soulmate midi - gorgeous leather and the side zips are genius. I have fallen pretty hard for mine in the velvet Verona. Interesting about the Little Ellen -- sounds like a true mini bag. I also love the Penny messenger in that color.


Thank you! Your soulmate is in wine velvet, right? It’s so lovely!

I agree that the side zips are genius; if I were to order another soulmate, I would definitely request this modification.


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Thank you! Your soulmate is in wine velvet, right? It’s so lovely!
> 
> I agree that the side zips are genius; if I were to order another soulmate, I would definitely request this modification.


Yes-wine velvet! As a style, The soulmate was love at second sight for me. It all clicked when I saw a mod shot of it. When I got mine it quickly became one of my favorite larger bags. I really love the north-south silhouette. The middle zip pocket with snaps on either side of it is a brilliant design. Plus the bag carries wine bottles really well


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> Yes-wine velvet! As a style, The soulmate was love at second sight for me. It all clicked when I saw a mod shot of it. When I got mine it quickly became one of my favorite larger bags. I really love the north-south silhouette. The middle zip pocket ether snaps on either side of it is a brilliant design. Plus the bag carries wine bottles really well


Haha, I can see that!


----------



## jkern04

smile10281 said:


> Little Ellen is much smaller than I thought it would be. It’s quite cute, and I love the brightness of hibiscus, but the capacity is less than that of mini Zhoe. Although the dimensions are similar, little Ellen has a recessed zipper that is around the level of the outer zipper. There is an open pocket inside that is similar to the pocket in the mini Zhoe; it doesn’t run the length of the bag and is not long enough to fit my phone. My phone will fit outside of it, though, along with my compact wallet and car keys. The outer zippered pocket is actually deeper and more spacious than I expected. The Massaccesi tag will fit inside, standing up (pocket runs to the bottom of the bag). I imagine a thin cardholder will fit in this pocket, too. My phone does not fit. I’ve taken some side-by-side pictures of little Ellen with a mini Zhoe and aforementioned penny messenger and Flora which I’ll post in the reference thread.


Thank you so much for this review of the Little Ellen.  This bag was one on my list as sort of an evening/night out bag.  I was hoping a phone would fit in one of the pockets.  Is the inside open pocket long enough to hold a tube of lip balm?  I have something that is 3.75".


----------



## smile10281

jkern04 said:


> Thank you so much for this review of the Little Ellen.  This bag was one on my list as sort of an evening/night out bag.  I was hoping a phone would fit in one of the pockets.  Is the inside open pocket long enough to hold a tube of lip balm?  I have something that is 3.75".


Yes, it is! And actually, when I went to measure the pocket, I realized that there are 2 open pockets inside, not just 1. They look to be identical in size and are just a little over 5.5 inches long. Though I don’t have a tube of lip balm that’s 3.75”, I tried inserting a sample sized toothpaste (actually about 4” long) and it fit in the pocket just fine.

I’ve attached pics of the interior to show both pockets, empty and with tube of toothpaste, and a modeling pic as well, to give another perspective of the size. I’m 5’6”.

**ETA I asked Marco to shorten the strap by a few inches. It’s a smidge shorter than what I’d consider ideal for me but not enough to order another strap . I may just punch another hole in it.


----------



## TotinScience

I remember seeing here multiple times that ladies' most used MM bag is a humble Penelope. I am now in total agreement with that club - my midnight diamond Penny with a crossbody strap is THE bag for any errands! A wallet, keys, a cell phone, sunnies, a mask, a small sanitizer and off I go


----------



## tenKrat

MorningGlory said:


> I am amazed at how talented they are here. There was a tweed, red, blue, and black Sienna that I absolutely loved.  There are more so many more that I can't remember off the top of my head, but that was the first one I saw in here when I randomly lurked when she first got it. Thanks
> 
> Ooh, I'll go look at those again. Thank you!


That was my red-blue tweed Siena Midi. 
I’m scrolling quickly through this thread to catch up. I see you’re trying to colorblock a bag with the Glamour leather. I can try to help you with that.


----------



## TotinScience

MorningGlory said:


> @TotinScience's soulmate looks interesting. I'm not sure I would like it in glamour leather, but definitely consider others for a nice soft puddly leather. @TotinScience if you are still around, how do you like the Soulmate colorblocked? Is there anything you would have done differently in creating it


Sorry for a late reply! Here is my Soulmate again! The reason it was colorblocked was because the 2 leathers it is made of matched my wedding dress PERFECTLY (iced berry and iced taupe Africas, now extinct). I wasn't on the market for a lighter bag, but if I were to colorblock a Soulmate again, making the "wings" darker and the body of the bag lighter would be a more striking choice IMO. I love that bag though, although I don't carry it often because it is quite heavy .


----------



## tenKrat

MorningGlory said:


> Has anyone done a colorblock on a Soulmate?  I usually don't like bags that style but for some reason it is calling me.  I had Marco put the new pink glamour with lavender and cherry blossom to see how it looked.  I was thinking about an Astra satchel or a Siena midi but I'm not really sure if I will like the pink glamour's shine (Marco says it is soft???) or how light it is so I was thinking of maybe using it for a small accent or something.  However, I am not creative and cannot "see" things before I've actually seen them.  So I was hoping I could get some help from you all on this.
> 
> I was initially going to go for the blue glamour but when they sent me the photo swatch of the pink glamour with the amethyst, I knew I needed these colors in my life. (Attached below)  Marco says it is a bit more pink IRL. I've also attached the photo swatch of the blue glamour with blues and greys that Marco selected to match.  It falls flat for me but I do like the Arctic Nappa but the pastel blue pompei is a little too green with it for my taste.
> 
> View attachment 5098692
> View attachment 5098691
> 
> 
> However, I usually do not get light colors because of color transfer, staining, and/or just showing more ick. Maybe this will be an easier solution. How bad is the color transfer with the lighter colors, like white and pastels?  I will not purchase if that is extremely highly likely to happen.  I would be too bummed if I ruined the purse with my black clothes or blue jeans or something.
> 
> Any other suggestions for me to do?  I did think about just getting some small items in it, but don't need any right now.  Not that I need a purse but hubby is gifting me one for our 21st anniversary.


Colorblocking a Soulmate with Glamour leather as an accent is not ideal because it would get lost in the shape and folds of that handbag.

A more appropriate style for maximizing the impact of colorblocking would be a structured one, e.g., Astra, Siena, Grande Mia, Zhoe, Ellen, Clio, Little Athena.

What size handbag are you wanting?


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Yellow Straw Hera Midi at the Garden Center today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099485


Lovely photo!


----------



## tenKrat

I love @LuvNLux ’s yellow Hera Midi. Another straw handbag this week, my orange Soulmate Midi. Happy Friday!


----------



## jkern04

TotinScience said:


> Sorry for a late reply! Here is my Soulmate again! The reason it was colorblocked was because the 2 leathers it is made of matched my wedding dress PERFECTLY (iced berry and iced taupe Africas, now extinct). I wasn't on the market for a lighter bag, but if I were to colorblock a Soulmate again, making the "wings" darker and the body of the bag lighter would be a more striking choice IMO. I love that bag though, although I don't carry it often because it is quite heavy .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100924


What is the lovely bag next to the Soulmate?  The style is not ringing a bell....


----------



## TotinScience

jkern04 said:


> What is the lovely bag next to the Soulmate?  The style is not ringing a bell....


It’s a wonderful calypso that for some reason is not on the website! I wrote a review for the blog awhile ago. This bag now has a new home, as yours truly has too many blue bags, but honestly it’s such a lovely style! I imagine Marco can easily make it even though it’s not online, same as Tulipano which was all the rage a couple of years ago!


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Great photo staging too.


Thank you, southernbelle43.


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> Yes, it is! And actually, when I went to measure the pocket, I realized that there are 2 open pockets inside, not just 1. They look to be identical in size and are just a little over 5.5 inches long. Though I don’t have a tube of lip balm that’s 3.75”, I tried inserting a sample sized toothpaste (actually about 4” long) and it fit in the pocket just fine.
> 
> I’ve attached pics of the interior to show both pockets, empty and with tube of toothpaste, and a modeling pic as well, to give another perspective of the size. I’m 5’6”.
> 
> **ETA I asked Marco to shorten the strap by a few inches. It’s a smidge shorter than what I’d consider ideal for me but not enough to order another strap . I may just punch another hole in it.
> 
> View attachment 5100809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100815
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100817
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100818


I LOVE this bag with your outfit. The color just pops against your other colors and it looks really cute with your blouse and cardi.


----------



## smile10281

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE this bag with your outfit. The color just pops against your other colors and it looks really cute with your blouse and cardi.


Thank you so much!


----------



## MorningGlory

tenKrat said:


> That was my red-blue tweed Siena Midi.
> I’m scrolling quickly through this thread to catch up. I see you’re trying to colorblock a bag with the Glamour leather. I can try to help you with that.


Yes, I love that tweed bag.  Thank you!



TotinScience said:


> Sorry for a late reply! Here is my Soulmate again! The reason it was colorblocked was because the 2 leathers it is made of matched my wedding dress PERFECTLY (iced berry and iced taupe Africas, now extinct). I wasn't on the market for a lighter bag, but if I were to colorblock a Soulmate again, making the "wings" darker and the body of the bag lighter would be a more striking choice IMO. I love that bag though, although I don't carry it often because it is quite heavy .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100924


Thank you for the photo.  I think I see what you are saying about having the sides darker. I will keep that in mind if I go with this bag.
I bet your dress was gorgeous!  I love those colors 



tenKrat said:


> Colorblocking a Soulmate with Glamour leather as an accent is not ideal because it would get lost in the shape and folds of that handbag.
> 
> A more appropriate style for maximizing the impact of colorblocking would be a structured one, e.g., Astra, Siena, Grande Mia, Zhoe, Ellen, Clio, Little Athena.
> 
> What size handbag are you wanting?


I'm not sold on colorblocking, but was hoping to have something striking and different, like your tweed bag.  The photo Marco sent of pink glamour with the pastels just called to me, but it might have been the amethyst in there because the blue one fell flat. I usually do not like light colors for bags but I am just drawn to these colors so I figured why not try to go outside of my comfort zone.

I prefer larger bags. I have a regular sized Siena and it is a little big for everyday but great for outings...kid, hubby stuff needs to be hauled   Plus my laptop fits in it for work so I don't have to lug that ugly computer tote around. The Siena and the Astra satchel are more my speed for styles of bags I like. Usually I do not go for bags that collapse but seeing photos of the soft squishy Soulmates pulled me in a little.  Sorry for going on and on!


----------



## Kylacove

I just finalized an order for a colorblock Astra satchel after I saw your pictures. Loved the Paloma grey with the blue glamour but I have multiple blue bags so I went with bottom,sides,and straps in the Paloma with the silver glamour for a dressy neutral. Your bag would be beautiful with pink glamour with darker trim.


----------



## Cleda

Just bought a bunch of organisation boxes for the bags in my wardrobe. And there are still 8 more bags that I can't fit in here! Anyone else has a problem with storage space?


----------



## LuvNLux

Cleda said:


> Just bought a bunch of organisation boxes for the bags in my wardrobe. And there are still 8 more bags that I can't fit in here! Anyone else has a problem with storage space?
> 
> View attachment 5101614


Are you kidding me?  Yes, of course bag storage is an ongoing struggle!    I absolutely love your clear boxes so that you can easily see what you have rather than the cloth dust bags that all look alike!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Just bought a bunch of organisation boxes for the bags in my wardrobe. And there are still 8 more bags that I can't fit in here! Anyone else has a problem with storage space?
> 
> View attachment 5101614


Do you mind telling me where you got those? I assume the hole in them will keep the bags from damage from being sealed up in plastic?


----------



## Fancyfree

Anybody noticed this website before?








						Little Muse Hadbag - Massaccesi - Italy World
					

Little Muse is a perfect and dynamic lightweight bag, devoted to your refined sensibilities! The subtle curve of her inverted sides possess a whispering elegance. Double top straps are divine handheld or on the arm. A long strap, which may be detached, is ideal for shoulder and crossbody wear...




					www.italyworld.asia
				



Are the bags copies or the real thing?
Leather options are consistent with Marco's Nappa...


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> Anybody noticed this website before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Muse Hadbag - Massaccesi - Italy World
> 
> 
> Little Muse is a perfect and dynamic lightweight bag, devoted to your refined sensibilities! The subtle curve of her inverted sides possess a whispering elegance. Double top straps are divine handheld or on the arm. A long strap, which may be detached, is ideal for shoulder and crossbody wear...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.italyworld.asia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the bags copies or the real thing?
> Leather options are consistent with Marco's Nappa...


It all looks real!  And the lead time is the same. I hope someone has picked him up. Wouldn’t that be marvelous. I want him to be successful. He deserves It.
it is him. If you go to the web site and click on handbags it has all of his bags.


----------



## christinemliu

smile10281 said:


> View attachment 5100818


Wow, what a cutie bag! And, I love the side zips on your Soulmate Midi!


Cleda said:


> Just bought a bunch of organisation boxes for the bags in my wardrobe. Anyone else has a problem with storage space?


I also was going to ask where you got these boxes!


southernbelle43 said:


> It all looks real!  And the lead time is the same. I hope someone has picked him up. Wouldn’t that be marvelous. I want him to be successful. He deserves It.


Agree! This is awesome if someone has picked him up!

So, I just came back from my first plane trip since 2019 and I chose this Juliet as my personal item on the plane. The handles, the exterior pockets, and the inside slip pockets were super useful. I could even fit both the Juliet and a medium backpack underneath the seat in front of me. I'd say the only downside is that the handles get slightly smooshed when it's under the seat, but not horribly. And when you fit it with the long way facing you (which makes something in the exterior pocket sooo accessible), the handles make it easy to grab. I would definitely bring on another trip.


Inside my Juliet was this Flor Penelope that I then pulled out to use at a wedding. (Yes @TotinScience, isn't Penelope such a great size?!!). I had asked Marco to add two D rings and then I added a chain strap from one of my Floras. Love the two interior slip pockets; one held my phone and the other cash and cards. The inside held a lip gloss, emergency concealer haha, a bug off wipe (outdoor wedding), mints, Tylenol, and even sunglasses!


----------



## MorningGlory

Kylacove said:


> I just finalized an order for a colorblock Astra satchel after I saw your pictures. Loved the Paloma grey with the blue glamour but I have multiple blue bags so I went with bottom,sides,and straps in the Paloma with the silver glamour for a dressy neutral. Your bag would be beautiful with pink glamour with darker trim.


I can't wait to see yours.  I'm still deciding but maybe I need to just pull the trigger.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> Do you mind telling me where you got those? I assume the hole in them will keep the bags from damage from being sealed up in plastic?



I bought them from the China platform Taobao. They have consolidated shopping to my country, they also ship to US/Canada, but the language would be the main barrier when shopping. You might be able to find something similar by image search on Google?

They're all open except for the tall one with doors. The hole is actually the door handle! I plan to remove the door actually, so that the bags can breathe.

For those who do shop on Taobao, here's where I bought mine. There are 3 types because I was trying to maximize the space I have.
With doors: https://m.tb.cn/h.4FSHhAV?sm=9914e0
Without doors: https://m.tb.cn/h.4FSHlOb?sm=4f26a6
Divider style: https://m.tb.cn/h.4GJO2yu?sm=610262


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Wow, what a cutie bag! And, I love the side zips on your Soulmate Midi!
> 
> I also was going to ask where you got these boxes!
> 
> Agree! This is awesome if someone has picked him up!
> 
> So, I just came back from my first plane trip since 2019 and I chose this Juliet as my personal item on the plane. The handles, the exterior pockets, and the inside slip pockets were super useful. I could even fit both the Juliet and a medium backpack underneath the seat in front of me. I'd say the only downside is that the handles get slightly smooshed when it's under the seat, but not horribly. And when you fit it with the long way facing you (which makes something in the exterior pocket sooo accessible), the handles make it easy to grab. I would definitely bring on another trip.
> View attachment 5102468
> 
> Inside my Juliet was this Flor Penelope that I then pulled out to use at a wedding. (Yes @TotinScience, isn't Penelope such a great size?!!). I had asked Marco to add two D rings and then I added a chain strap from one of my Floras. Love the two interior slip pockets; one held my phone and the other cash and cards. The inside held a lip gloss, emergency concealer haha, a bug off wipe (outdoor wedding), mints, Tylenol, and even sunglasses!
> View attachment 5102469



Is Juliet in Midnight Tuscania? It's so beautiful!!! I need to get something in Midnight Tuscania.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> It all looks real!  And the lead time is the same. I hope someone has picked him up. Wouldn’t that be marvelous. I want him to be successful. He deserves It.
> it is him. If you go to the web site and click on handbags it has all of his bags.



Nice! I wondered before whether he should hop on a platform like Mirta, because he deserves to be more well-known. Mirta advertises quite aggressively on Facebook and can certainly help push his visibility.


----------



## Fancyfree

But I _*do*_ wish he would update the shop-pages on his own website.
I believe Marco is "shooting himself in the foot" by completely ignoring the shop-pages.

Diva Midi and Hera Midi still not even listed, a year after they were first introduced. Not even any proper illustrations of Diva. The few (in so many cases only one) leather options presented for each bag is random and incorrect, presenting both colours and leathers not avalable and in many cases not even showing the _optimal_ leather for a spesific bag.

Personally, I do not believe I would have ordered a single bag based on the website alone...
(I blame you lot for all my MM bags )

I wish _*someone*_ could convince Marco to set aside 2 hours per week on updating shop-pages of the website.

Instead, Marco has chosen to promise 7 day per week customer service - _"Massaccesi customer service/care is available 7 days a week." _! This is neither sensible or sustainable. There is no point in reading emails 24/7. Especially not when you inadvertantly will forget to reply to half of the questions in some of the emails...

I fear both Marco and the company will collapse.


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> I bought them from the China platform Taobao. They have consolidated shopping to my country, they also ship to US/Canada, but the language would be the main barrier when shopping. You might be able to find something similar by image search on Google?
> 
> They're all open except for the tall one with doors. The hole is actually the door handle! I plan to remove the door actually, so that the bags can breathe.
> 
> For those who do shop on Taobao, here's where I bought mine. There are 3 types because I was trying to maximize the space I have.
> With doors: https://m.tb.cn/h.4FSHhAV?sm=9914e0
> Without doors: https://m.tb.cn/h.4FSHlOb?sm=4f26a6
> Divider style: https://m.tb.cn/h.4GJO2yu?sm=610262


Thank you.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> But I _*do*_ wish he would update the shop-pages on his own website.
> I believe Marco is "shooting himself in the foot" by completely ignoring the shop-pages.
> 
> Diva Midi and Hera Midi still not even listed, a year after they were first introduced. Not even any proper illustrations of Diva. The few (in so many cases only one) leather options presented for each bag is random and incorrect, presenting both colours and leathers not avalable and in many cases not even showing the _optimal_ leather for a spesific bag.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe I would have ordered a single bag based on the website alone...
> (I blame you lot for all my MM bags )
> 
> I wish _*someone*_ could convince Marco to set aside 2 hours per week on updating shop-pages of the website.
> 
> Instead, Marco has chosen to promise 7 day per week customer service - _"Massaccesi customer service/care is available 7 days a week." _! This is neither sensible or sustainable. There is no point in reading emails 24/7. Especially not when you inadvertantly will forget to reply to half of the questions in some of the emails...
> 
> I fear both Marco and the company will collapse.


I think, like with many artists, his strong suit is not business or marketing.


----------



## TotinScience

Cleda said:


> Nice! I wondered before whether he should hop on a platform like Mirta, because he deserves to be more well-known. Mirta advertises quite aggressively on Facebook and can certainly help push his visibility.


I actually mentioned that to him once (a few years ago when he was about to close for good) - but he never commented on it and I didn’t bring up up again. I agree that Mirta is pretty aggressive with their marketing, but I also imagine they do take some overhead, thus driving up the prices? I actually have no idea.


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> But I _*do*_ wish he would update the shop-pages on his own website.
> I believe Marco is "shooting himself in the foot" by completely ignoring the shop-pages.
> 
> Diva Midi and Hera Midi still not even listed, a year after they were first introduced. Not even any proper illustrations of Diva. The few (in so many cases only one) leather options presented for each bag is random and incorrect, presenting both colours and leathers not avalable and in many cases not even showing the _optimal_ leather for a spesific bag.
> 
> Personally, I do not believe I would have ordered a single bag based on the website alone...
> (I blame you lot for all my MM bags )
> 
> I wish _*someone*_ could convince Marco to set aside 2 hours per week on updating shop-pages of the website.
> 
> Instead, Marco has chosen to promise 7 day per week customer service - _"Massaccesi customer service/care is available 7 days a week." _! This is neither sensible or sustainable. There is no point in reading emails 24/7. Especially not when you inadvertantly will forget to reply to half of the questions in some of the emails...
> 
> I fear both Marco and the company will collapse.


MM needs someone’s bored 15 year old nephew who is good at coding to update the website . It’s this generation’s equivalent of mowing a lawn


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I actually mentioned that to him once (a few years ago when he was about to close for good) - but he never commented on it and I didn’t bring up up again. I agree that Mirta is pretty aggressive with their marketing, but I also imagine they do take some overhead, thus driving up the prices? I actually have no idea.


One useful aspect of Mirta is that each designer only need sell 1-3 models on Mirta's website and in limited colours. My impression is that these bags need to be ready for instant order / already made and "on the shelf".  The clue is to offer an unusual, eye-catching design, that tempts viewers to check out the designer's own website. I imagine Alexia Midis in 2 different Pompei colours would probably do the trick....


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> One useful aspect of Mirta is that each designer only need sell 1-3 models on Mirta's website and in limited colours. My impression is that these bags need to be ready for instant order / already made and "on the shelf".  The clue is to offer an unusual, eye-catching design, that tempts viewers to check out the designer's own website. I imagine Alexia Midis in 2 different Pompei colours would probably do the trick....


That’s a fantastic point! There was actually a designer on mirta one of whose bags (not on their site) I bought off eBay. I didn’t keep it (not my style), but it was a good...gateway drug .


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I think, like with many artists, his strong suit is not business or marketing.


I agree with you on this. Also I think he works long hours and has a young family. Italy has been pretty strict with businesses and Covid with lots of restrictions on businesses on the hours they can work etc.


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> I just finalized an order for a colorblock Astra satchel after I saw your pictures. Loved the Paloma grey with the blue glamour but I have multiple blue bags so I went with bottom,sides,and straps in the Paloma with the silver glamour for a dressy neutral. Your bag would be beautiful with pink glamour with darker trim.


Paloma grey and silver Glamour will look great together in your Astra satchel.


----------



## tenKrat

Hi, @MorningGlory

You mentioned that you liked the pink Glamour, cherry blossom Pompei, and Amethyst Pompei best for color blocking. I have an Amethyst Pompei Little Athena, and I think its hue is much too dark to match nicely with the pink Glamour. Cherry blossom Pompei would be a much better complementary accent leather in my opinion because its hue is closer to that of pink Glamour’s.

A Siena Midi would be a very good style to highlight Glamour leather as an accent. I will post a graphic shortly.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Is Juliet in Midnight Tuscania? It's so beautiful!!! I need to get something in Midnight Tuscania.


Hi @Cleda, thank you! Yes, this is midnight blue Tuscania! It's from this year, so I think it's his current batch. It's a little lighter than another piece I have and I prefer this shade. I posted a comparison shot that's somewhere in this huge thread. And Tuscania, at least for me, has been a pretty non-delicate leather...looks great so far.


----------



## tenKrat

@MorningGlory,

Three leathers to consider for pairing with the pink Glamour leather are cherry blossom Pompei, rose nappa, and brownrose nappa. The dominant leather in the Siena Midi could be either cherry blossom Pompei or rose nappa (for the main, side, and bottom panels). A third leather could be brownrose nappa for the trim strip, handles, and long strap. Pink Glamour would be the accent leather on the top side panels. 

I have brownrose nappa, and when I put it up next to the pink Glamour computer photo, it LOOKS like it would match, but I cannot tell if it really does or not. Same thing with the rose nappa and cherry blossom Pompei. I recommend that you ask Marco to pull all these leathers and give you his expert opinion on if any, some, or all three of these leathers would work with pink Glamour. As I don't have the appropriate software to create a digital mock-up, you can email Marco my rudimentary one below and ask him to translate it into a much better visual example for you.

If both rose nappa and brownrose nappa work with pink Glamour, then they would be the best combination (versus, say, cherry blossom Pompei and brownrose nappa) as they are both the same kind of leather. 

I won't be offended if you change your mind and decide not to do this bag. It was a fun exercise for me.


----------



## blisstwins

Could someone be profiting of Marco, as in ordering as a customer and keeping the profit? Is that really Marco on the platform or someone acting as a reseller?


----------



## smile10281

tenKrat said:


> @MorningGlory,
> 
> Three leathers to consider for pairing with the pink Glamour leather are cherry blossom Pompei, rose nappa, and brownrose nappa. The dominant leather in the Siena Midi could be either cherry blossom Pompei or rose nappa (for the main, side, and bottom panels). A third leather could be brownrose nappa for the trim strip, handles, and long strap. Pink Glamour would be the accent leather on the top side panels.
> 
> I have brownrose nappa, and when I put it up next to the pink Glamour computer photo, it LOOKS like it would match, but I cannot tell if it really does or not. Same thing with the rose nappa and cherry blossom Pompei. I recommend that you ask Marco to pull all these leathers and give you his expert opinion on if any, some, or all three of these leathers would work with pink Glamour. As I don't have the appropriate software to create a digital mock-up, you can email Marco my rudimentary one below and ask him to translate it into a much better visual example for you.
> 
> If both rose nappa and brownrose nappa work with pink Glamour, then they would be the best combination (versus, say, cherry blossom Pompei and brownrose nappa) as they are both the same kind of leather.
> 
> I won't be offended if you change your mind and decide not to do this bag. It was a fun exercise for me.
> 
> View attachment 5103216
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103206
> View attachment 5103207
> View attachment 5103208
> View attachment 5103209


@tenKrat this is amazing!!! Ever since @MorningGlory posted the pictures of pink and blue Glamour with other similar colored leathers, I’ve been thinking about an order in one of these combinations. I asked Marco about a Victoria in pink Glamour and he suggested either cherry blossom Pompei or rose Nappa for the trim/bottom/handles. The pictures on his blog/promo of the Astra hobo and the little Selene actually utilize both - the accents on the Astra hobo are in 
cherry blossom Pompei, and the contrasting leather on the little Selene is rose Nappa. I asked if he could share pictures comparing swatches of cherry blossom Pompei and rose Nappa with varying lighting, and he sent me the attached (one taken indoors and the other outdoors). From these pictures, as well as the images on his website and in @tenKrat’s post, cherry blossom is a little lighter but Marco thinks both would work well because Glamour has so many different shades. Marco added that the main thing he would consider is the style of the bag and softness you’d like to achieve - Nappa is softer compared to Pompei.


----------



## Fancyfree

blisstwins said:


> Could someone be profiting of Marco, as in ordering as a customer and keeping the profit? Is that really Marco on the platform or someone acting as a reseller?


So many bags on offer I think it is unlikely to be a reseller. We had better ask Marco


----------



## MorningGlory

tenKrat said:


> @MorningGlory,
> 
> Three leathers to consider for pairing with the pink Glamour leather are cherry blossom Pompei, rose nappa, and brownrose nappa. The dominant leather in the Siena Midi could be either cherry blossom Pompei or rose nappa (for the main, side, and bottom panels). A third leather could be brownrose nappa for the trim strip, handles, and long strap. Pink Glamour would be the accent leather on the top side panels.
> 
> I have brownrose nappa, and when I put it up next to the pink Glamour computer photo, it LOOKS like it would match, but I cannot tell if it really does or not. Same thing with the rose nappa and cherry blossom Pompei. I recommend that you ask Marco to pull all these leathers and give you his expert opinion on if any, some, or all three of these leathers would work with pink Glamour. As I don't have the appropriate software to create a digital mock-up, you can email Marco my rudimentary one below and ask him to translate it into a much better visual example for you.
> 
> If both rose nappa and brownrose nappa work with pink Glamour, then they would be the best combination (versus, say, cherry blossom Pompei and brownrose nappa) as they are both the same kind of leather.
> 
> I won't be offended if you change your mind and decide not to do this bag. It was a fun exercise for me.
> 
> View attachment 5103216
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103206
> View attachment 5103207
> View attachment 5103208
> View attachment 5103209


Oh my goodness, that really helps me. Thank you so much. I'm going to talk it over with Marco. Thank you!


smile10281 said:


> @tenKrat this is amazing!!! Ever since @MorningGlory posted the pictures of pink and blue Glamour with other similar colored leathers, I’ve been thinking about an order in one of these combinations. I asked Marco about a Victoria in pink Glamour and he suggested either cherry blossom Pompei or rose Nappa for the trim/bottom/handles. The pictures on his blog/promo of the Astra hobo and the little Selene actually utilize both - the accents on the Astra hobo are in
> cherry blossom Pompei, and the contrasting leather on the little Selene is rose Nappa. I asked if he could share pictures comparing swatches of cherry blossom Pompei and rose Nappa with varying lighting, and he sent me the attached (one taken indoors and the other outdoors). From these pictures, as well as the images on his website and in @tenKrat’s post, cherry blossom is a little lighter but Marco thinks both would work well because Glamour has so many different shades. Marco added that the main thing he would consider is the style of the bag and softness you’d like to achieve - Nappa is softer compared to Pompei.


I hadn't even thought of the rose nappa, I thought it was more brown. Thank you for posting the swatches. 
I was just about to get the glamour in a midi Penelope and just do a normal purse but now I have more thinking to do!
Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

My GPM is here! I wanted something in green vachetta, as I love the colour, and was thinking hard about which bag style to go with it. Thanks again to @smile10281 for sharing her modshots which helped me decide on the GPM. It is a rather large and very functional bag, with a large flat surface that helps showcase the leather.

I really love this emerald green colour. It is alot more vibrant than another green bag I have in Forest Pompei, the colour is not as 'flat' and uniform. Those parts with a brighter shade almost make the leather look like it is glowing.

The vachetta on this bag is quite different from the other 2 vachetta bags I have. It feels stiffer and looks more textured (veining), while my other 2 vachetta bags are very smooth and the leather feels more flexible. For some reason, I am more fearful of scratching this bag than those 2 bags, perhaps because I am so in love with how the colour looks now, I don't want anything to mar that perfect front panel.


----------



## smile10281

Cleda said:


> My GPM is here! I wanted something in green vachetta, as I love the colour, and was thinking hard about which bag style to go with it. Thanks again to @smile10281 for sharing her modshots which helped me decide on the GPM. It is a rather large and very functional bag, with a large flat surface that helps showcase the leather.
> 
> I really love this emerald green colour. It is alot more vibrant than another green bag I have in Forest Pompei, the colour is not as 'flat' and uniform. Those parts with a brighter shade almost make the leather look like it is glowing.
> 
> The vachetta on this bag is quite different from the other 2 vachetta bags I have. It feels stiffer and looks more textured (veining), while my other 2 vachetta bags are very smooth and the leather feels more flexible. For some reason, I am more fearful of scratching this bag than those 2 bags, perhaps because I am so in love with how the colour looks now, I don't want anything to mar that perfect front panel.
> 
> View attachment 5105169


Happy to help. That green is just perfect!!


----------



## southernbelle43

I am totally loving the Ellen in light tan cuoio toscano leather. The beauty of this leather is that it does show marks from usage, like a beautiful aged saddle. I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea, and I used to worry about marks.  Now I embrace them. It makes carrying my bags a joy instead of a worry.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> My GPM is here! I wanted something in green vachetta, as I love the colour, and was thinking hard about which bag style to go with it. Thanks again to @smile10281 for sharing her modshots which helped me decide on the GPM. It is a rather large and very functional bag, with a large flat surface that helps showcase the leather.
> 
> I really love this emerald green colour. It is alot more vibrant than another green bag I have in Forest Pompei, the colour is not as 'flat' and uniform. Those parts with a brighter shade almost make the leather look like it is glowing.
> 
> The vachetta on this bag is quite different from the other 2 vachetta bags I have. It feels stiffer and looks more textured (veining), while my other 2 vachetta bags are very smooth and the leather feels more flexible. For some reason, I am more fearful of scratching this bag than those 2 bags, perhaps because I am so in love with how the colour looks now, I don't want anything to mar that perfect front panel.
> 
> View attachment 5105169


Wow that green is gorgeous. I vachetta and the color is perfect for that style. Enjoy your amazing new bag.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am totally loving the Ellen in light tan cuoio toscano leather. The beauty of this leather is that it does show marks from usage, like a beautiful aged saddle. I know this is not everyone’s cup of tea, and I used to worry about marks.  Now I embrace them. It makes carrying my bags a joy instead of a worry.
> View attachment 5105665
> View attachment 5105666


The  Ellen is perfect. I love the color and the leather. I agree with you the marks are from usage and enjoying your bag. I never worry about marks on leather bags from usage. I just love carrying and using my bags. I cannot wait to get my Ellen and Little Selene.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> My GPM is here! I wanted something in green vachetta, as I love the colour, and was thinking hard about which bag style to go with it. Thanks again to @smile10281 for sharing her modshots which helped me decide on the GPM. It is a rather large and very functional bag, with a large flat surface that helps showcase the leather.
> 
> I really love this emerald green colour. It is alot more vibrant than another green bag I have in Forest Pompei, the colour is not as 'flat' and uniform. Those parts with a brighter shade almost make the leather look like it is glowing.
> 
> The vachetta on this bag is quite different from the other 2 vachetta bags I have. It feels stiffer and looks more textured (veining), while my other 2 vachetta bags are very smooth and the leather feels more flexible. For some reason, I am more fearful of scratching this bag than those 2 bags, perhaps because I am so in love with how the colour looks now, I don't want anything to mar that perfect front panel.
> 
> View attachment 5105169


stunning leather!


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The Little Ellen is perfect. I love the color and the leather. I agree with you the marks are from usage and enjoying your bag. I never worry about marks on leather bags from usage. I just love carrying and using my bags. I cannot wait to get my Little Ellen and Little Selene.


I  wish he had made the Little Selene before I ordered mine. The midi is just a touch too big and the Little one would have been perfect, sigh.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I  wish he had made the Little Selene before I ordered mine. The midi is just a touch too big and the Little one would have been perfect, sigh.


Oops I meant the Ellen not Little Ellen. I am getting an Ellen in the handmade vachetta and little Selene in straw and accents of natural Cuoio Toscana.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Oops I meant the Ellen not Little Ellen. I am getting an Ellen in the handmade vachetta and little Selene in straw and accents of natural Cuoio Toscana.


I really like the size of the Ellen. And a straw Little Selene is going to be outstanding. I will be eager to see a picture of it!!!!


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like the size of the Ellen. And a straw Little Selene is going to be outstanding. I will be eager to see a picture of it!!!!


I, too, like the size of this bag! I received the rest of my orders from the Ellen promo. Here she is in lavender Pompei, with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining. I think the color of this leather is so pretty. Marco was spot on with his description (saturated lilac in low light to light lilac with some grey/ice in stronger light). The attached pictures show the bag with low, indirect sunlight (external shots of bag alone) and fluorescent lighting (inside of bag and mod shots). Like @southernbelle43 said, this bag is comfortable to wear, in the crook of the arm and over the shoulder or crossbody. I also agree with her that it is not the lightest bag, but the wide straps make for easier carry.

The only modification I made to the Ellen was a slight reduction in the length of the shoulder/crossbody strap.

The other items in my order were an Astra keychain, with added leather strap, in cherry blossom Pompei trimmed with lavender Pompei and light gunmetal hardware, and another little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold hardware. The keychain is adorning my Ellen.

Please excuse the dirty mirror!


----------



## southernbelle43

smile10281 said:


> I, too, like the size of this bag! I received the rest of my orders from the Ellen promo. Here she is in lavender Pompei, with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining. I think the color of this leather is so pretty. Marco was spot on with his description (saturated lilac in low light to light lilac with some grey/ice in stronger light). The attached pictures show the bag with low, indirect sunlight (external shots of bag alone) and fluorescent lighting (inside of bag and mod shots). Like @southernbelle43 said, this bag is comfortable to wear, in the crook of the arm and over the shoulder or crossbody. I also agree with her that it is not the lightest bag, but the wide straps make for easier carry.
> 
> The only modification I made to the Ellen was a slight reduction in the length of the shoulder/crossbody strap.
> 
> The other items in my order were an Astra keychain, with added leather strap, in cherry blossom Pompei trimmed with lavender Pompei and light gunmetal hardware, and another little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold hardware. The keychain is adorning my Ellen.
> 
> Please excuse the dirty mirror!


What a great haul!!! Christmas at your house. That lavender is really pretty.


----------



## Kimbashop

smile10281 said:


> I, too, like the size of this bag! I received the rest of my orders from the Ellen promo. Here she is in lavender Pompei, with light gunmetal hardware and purple lining. I think the color of this leather is so pretty. Marco was spot on with his description (saturated lilac in low light to light lilac with some grey/ice in stronger light). The attached pictures show the bag with low, indirect sunlight (external shots of bag alone) and fluorescent lighting (inside of bag and mod shots). Like @southernbelle43 said, this bag is comfortable to wear, in the crook of the arm and over the shoulder or crossbody. I also agree with her that it is not the lightest bag, but the wide straps make for easier carry.
> 
> The only modification I made to the Ellen was a slight reduction in the length of the shoulder/crossbody strap.
> 
> The other items in my order were an Astra keychain, with added leather strap, in cherry blossom Pompei trimmed with lavender Pompei and light gunmetal hardware, and another little Ellen in melon Pompei with light gold hardware. The keychain is adorning my Ellen.
> 
> Please excuse the dirty mirror!


Love the Ellen in Lavendar, and your key chain makes a great charm for it. Looks great on you, too. All of these pics of the Ellen bag has really piqued my interest.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> What a great haul!!! Christmas at your house. That lavender is really pretty.





Kimbashop said:


> Love the Ellen in Lavendar, and your key chain makes a great charm for it. Looks great on you, too. All of these pics of the Ellen bag has really piqued my interest.


Thank you both! It really is like Christmas with all these new bags. No more orders for me for as long as I can muster! 

Looking forward to seeing others’ reveals!


----------



## djfmn

I just saw there is an Ellen promotion this weekend of 30% off.









						Ellen - 2 day sale!
					

e-shop coupon: ELLEN30 orders@marcomassaccesi.it




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I just saw there is an Ellen promotion this weekend of 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen - 2 day sale!
> 
> 
> e-shop coupon: ELLEN30 orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it


Of course, after I already bought one, lol.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> Of course, after I already bought one, lol.


I was kind of annoyed.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I was kind of annoyed.


It was my own fault. Marco has sales so often. I should have waited.


----------



## BittyMonkey

southernbelle43 said:


> It was my own fault. Marco has sales so often. I should have waited.


He did give me a discount for ordering the Selene and Ellen together…so I really shouldn’t whine.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I just saw there is an Ellen promotion this weekend of 30% off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellen - 2 day sale!
> 
> 
> e-shop coupon: ELLEN30 orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it


I was safe from this as though I really like the Ellen style, it’s just a bit too big for me.  I‘m hoping Marco will do a midI version somrtime, and with a promotion!


----------



## HermesHope

I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!

The Librain...... retired


----------



## djfmn

HermesHope said:


> I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!
> 
> The Librain...... retired
> 
> View attachment 5109976


What a gorgeous collection. I love the photo. Thank you for posting this. I keep meaning to do this.


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!
> 
> The Librain...... retired
> 
> View attachment 5109976


I think your blog is great!  What a fabulous collection of Marco’s bags.


----------



## LuvNLux

HermesHope said:


> I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!
> 
> The Librain...... retired
> 
> View attachment 5109976


Thank you for posting your beautiful collection!  What a nice variety of leathers and colors.  I like your blog too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Brownrose nappa with light blue lambskin lining midi selene!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5111464
> View attachment 5111465
> View attachment 5111466
> 
> Brownrose nappa with light blue lambskin lining midi selene!


I love brownrose nappa, but never ordered anything in it. I got cuaght up in all of the new leathers and steered away from nappa.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I love brownrose nappa, but never ordered anything in it. I got cuaght up in all of the new leathers and steered away from nappa.


I love nappa. I have an orange nappa Zhoe, a pink nappa Zhoe, a Mia in black nappa, an indigo nappa Mia an acid green nappa little Muse, a black nappa midi Sabrina, a yellow nappa little Zhoe. Hmm I must like nappa  a lot.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I love nappa. I have an orange nappa Zhoe, a pink nappa Zhoe, a Mia in black nappa, an indigo nappa Mia an acid gr3n nappa little Muse, a black nappa midi Sabrina, a yellow nappa little Zhoe. Hmm I must like nappa  a lot.


I love the Space Blue Nappa and have long wanted a small handbag in this leather. I have been wondering whether to go for Phoebe or a Little Zhoe 

Which would you recommend, @djfmn, Phoebe or Little Zhoe ?
I am most concerned about how well they keep their shape and appearance...

Should I request extra backing?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I love the Space Blue Nappa and have long wanted a small handbag in this leather. I have been wondering whether to go for Phoebe or a Little Zhoe
> 
> Which would you recommend, @djfmn, Phoebe or Little Zhoe ?
> I am most concerned about how well they keep their shape and appearance...
> 
> Should I request extra backing?


I have 2 Phoebe's one in Africa Lead and one in turquoise pebbled leather. My preference is the Little Zhoe it is bigger than the Phoebe but still a small handbag. I find it holds a more than the Phoebe. The Phoebe I either use as a date bag or I use it as an SLG in my midi Selenes. I have 2 Little Zhoes and I find them to be practical as a small bag and easy to carry. The Phoebe for me is just a little small to be a small handbag. My recommendation would definitely be a Little Zhoe.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I have 2 Phoebe's one in Africa Lead and one in turquoise pebbled leather. My preference is the Little Zhoe it is bigger than the Phoebe but still a small handbag. I find it holds a more than the Phoebe. The Phoebe I either use as a date bag or I use it as an SLG in my midi Selenes. I have 2 Little Zhoes and I find them to be practical as a small bag and easy to carry. The Phoebe for me is just a little small to be a small handbag. My recommendation would definitely be a Little Zhoe.


I am actually OK with either size  (I already own a Pebbled Little Zhoe and an Africa Phoebe)

My query is which bag, Little Zhoe or Phoebe, will best keep it's _shape _(depth) in Nappa


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I am actually OK with either size  (I already own a Pebbled Little Zhoe and an Africa Phoebe)
> 
> My query is which bag, Little Zhoe or Phoebe, will best keep it's _shape _(depth) in Nappa
> 
> View attachment 5112498
> View attachment 5112501


I would say the Little Zhoe holds it shape better in Nappa but that is just my personal opinion. I love the looks of Little Zhoe in nappa.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I would say the Little Zhoe holds it shape better in Nappa but that is just my personal opinion. I love the looks of Little Zhoe in nappa.


Thank you! Little Zhoe it is, then .
Have you ever taken / posted a photo of your Nappa family? Would love to see them all ...


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you! Little Zhoe it is, then .
> Have you ever taken / posted a photo of your Nappa family? Would love to see them all ...


I will do that. I am on an extended family visit and won't be back home for about 3 months or so. Will do it when I get home.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> I am actually OK with either size  (I already own a Pebbled Little Zhoe and an Africa Phoebe)
> 
> My query is which bag, Little Zhoe or Phoebe, will best keep it's _shape _(depth) in Nappa
> 
> View attachment 5112498
> View attachment 5112501


Little Zhoe!  Without a doubt!  You can also ask Marco if he recommends a light backing to help maintain the shape.


----------



## ajamy

LuvNLux said:


> Little Zhoe!  Without a doubt!  You can also ask Marco if he recommends a light backing to help maintain the shape.


another vote for little zhoe, I have a sample one in merinos which keeps it’s shape beautifully.  I think the stitching on the trim helps provide structure.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HermesHope said:


> I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!
> 
> The Librain...... retired
> 
> View attachment 5109976



That stunning (midi?) Selene in the second row, far right: what is the name of the leather and color?  I like shiny things.


----------



## HermesHope

Claudia Herzog said:


> That stunning (midi?) Selene in the second row, far right: what is the name of the leather and color?  I like shiny things.



It is a midi Selene in purple Africa leather. My newest bag. Yes, I like shiny things too!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HermesHope said:


> It is a midi Selene in purple Africa leather. My newest bag. Yes, I like shiny things too!
> 
> View attachment 5114964
> View attachment 5114965
> View attachment 5114966



Wow, that’s stunning, Hermès Hope!


----------



## TotinScience

HermesHope said:


> I wrote a blog post today to showcase my Massaccesi handbag lineup. Not the best photo, but I did try!
> 
> The Librain...... retired
> 
> View attachment 5109976


Your Victoria midi game is KILLER. I remember audibly gasping when you posted a photo of the croc one


----------



## Fancyfree

@Ludmilla, I was so thrilled to see your lovely tan Theia on the reference thread!

I have been_ *longing*_ to see bags in the new Handmade Vacchetta, and especally a Theia, as I have been contemplating a Rust Brown Theia Midi... But I never manage to order bags in a new leather without seeing photos first.

 I assume Cuoio Toscano behaves similar to Handmade Vacchetta in a Theia ...? 

Does it drape or keep it's shape?
How does it compare to your Sacramento Green Sheen Theia?

Can you _*please*_ take a photo of it hanging, containing something relatively small but with a bit of weight (like a couple of cans of soup)?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> @Ludmilla, I was so thrilled to see your lovely tan Theia on the reference thread!
> 
> I have been_ *longing*_ to see bags in the new Handmade Vacchetta, and especally a Theia, as I have been contemplating a Rust Brown Theia Midi... But I never manage to order bags in a new leather without seeing photos first.
> 
> I assume Cuoio Toscano behaves similar to Handmade Vacchetta in a Theia ...?
> 
> Does it drape or keep it's shape?
> How does it compare to your Sacramento Green Sheen Theia?
> 
> Can you _*please*_ take a photo of it hanging, containing something relatively small but with a bit of weight (like a couple of cans of soup)?


Thank you so much for your lovely compliments.  

Cuoio Toscano is a slightly thinner leather than handmade vachetta I think. The bag itself stands upright (at the moment), but it is not as stiff as my green Sheen Theia. The sheen leather is thinner than cuoio toscano, though.
I guess the cuoio toscano will break in after a while. Not sure if it will turn as slouchy as my aquila leather or suede leather Theias. Those are really puddles of a bag.

At the moment the tan Theia is at my other home and I will not be able to take a pic before July 2. But I will try to take a pic as soon as possible!


----------



## djfmn

Yesterday I was out and carrying my biscotti Tuscania midi Selene. I accidentally spilled my entire water bottle into the bottom of the bag. It is a largish metal bottle and the lid lifted and out it spilled. The lining is fuschia. The bottom third of the leather was saturated and about a third of the lining was completely wet. My wallet and pencil case both vera Bradley were soaked. I removed everything and dried the inside lining and pulled the lining away from the leather. I hung it overnight on a hanger. My concern was there would be a water mark on the leather and possibly the lining. This morning I looked and you would never guess that my bag took a water bath with the spill. I was surprised but thrilled that there is nothing to show that the leather was drenched in water.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely compliments.
> 
> Cuoio Toscano is a slightly thinner leather than handmade vachetta I think. The bag itself stands upright (at the moment), but it is not as stiff as my green Sheen Theia. The sheen leather is thinner than cuoio toscano, though.
> I guess the cuoio toscano will break in after a while. Not sure if it will turn as slouchy as my aquila leather or suede leather Theias. Those are really puddles of a bag.
> 
> At the moment the tan Theia is at my other home and I will not be able to take a pic before July 2. But I will try to take a pic as soon as possible!


Thank you, @Ludmilla ! 

Are all your Theias full sized?

Do you find Aquilla Matte to be a delicate leather /easily scratched? 
(Would _love_ to see a "hanging" photo of that one too )


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Yesterday I was out and carrying my biscotti Tuscania midi Selene. I accidentally spilled my entire water bottle into the bottom of the bag. It is a largish metal bottle and the lid lifted and out it spilled. The lining is fuschia. The bottom third of the leather was saturated and about a third of the lining was completely wet. My wallet and pencil case both vera Bradley were soaked. I removed everything and dried the inside lining and pulled the lining away from the leather. I hung it overnight on a hanger. My concern was there would be a water mark on the leather and possibly the lining. This morning I looked and you would never guess that my bag took a water bath with the spill. I was surprised but thrilled that there is nothing to show that the leather was drenched in water.


So happy for you and your bag , and so happy for _my_ Tuscania bags (as they will guaranteed become accidentaly wet one day ). Thank you for sharing the good news!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @Ludmilla !
> 
> Are all your Theias full sized?
> 
> Do you find Aquilla Matte to be a delicate leather /easily scratched?
> (Would _love_ to see a "hanging" photo of that one too )


All my Theias are full sized. The Aquila Matte leather does scratch so I would only recommend it for the brave people out there who do not mind patina. I can do hanging pics of Aquila and Sheen this evening as I have the two at hand. Suede and Cuoio are in the country house.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fancyfree - here a pic of the Sheen Theia hanging. Inside are an umbrella, my MacBook, wallet and cosmetic pouch.
You can see that the leather is not broken in yet. It does not slouch/drape nicely, but wrinkles a bit awkwardly.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> @Fancyfree - here a pic of the Sheen Theia hanging. Inside are an umbrella, my MacBook, wallet and cosmetic pouch.
> You can see that the leather is not broken in yet. It does not slouch/drape nicely, but wrinkles a bit awkwardly.
> View attachment 5118872


I think she looks blinking gorgeous .
But I see what you mean, that she has some stiffness.

I have so little experience with Theias, only my beloved Dark Brown Tuscania Theia.
I have not worn my Theia enough to "break her in" (and actually I am not sure whether I _want _her to  soften/change,- I love her the way she is).

I am so glad to discover that you own Theias in all degrees of stiffnes and slouch ,- I have found it hard to find photos of slouching, hanging Theias _with some contents_. (Most photos I find appear to show either flat, empty Theias/Theia Midis or fully stuffed Theia Midis, similar to the illustrations on Marco's shop page)


----------



## Fancyfree

_*Verona alert !!!!  *_
Check your emails


----------



## Fancyfree

The Verona email from Marco reminded me of something I have meant to share with you all,
but especially with @Devyn Danielle:

Calista Midis are made with folded in edges instead of edge paint:



Full sized Calistas are cut and edge-painted:



*BUT:*
One can request to have the leather on a full sized Calista folded in instead of edge painted 

Personally, I think I prefer folded in instead of edge paint _*except*_ on Tuscania or Sheen (as they are very thin with a crackly surface - I suspect the folded edge would be very vulnerable)


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> So happy for you and your bag , and so happy for _my_ Tuscania bags (as they will guaranteed become accidentaly wet one day ). Thank you for sharing the good news!


I second @djfmn story actually. I once got into a TORRENTIAL downpour with my Minerva midi in Tuscania and I was in that rain for a solid 10 minutes. The bag dried while I was indoors and you would never be able to tell. I think that leather is so thirsty it doesn't mind a bit of extra moisture .


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> The Verona email from Marco reminded me of something I have meant to share with you all,
> but especially with @Devyn Danielle:
> 
> Calista Midis are made with folded in edges instead of edge paint:
> View attachment 5119124
> 
> 
> Full sized Calistas are cut and edge-painted:
> View attachment 5119128
> 
> 
> *BUT:*
> One can request to have the leather on a full sized Calista folded in instead of edge painted
> 
> Personally, I think I prefer folded in instead of edge paint _*except*_ on Tuscania or Sheen (as they are very thin with a crackly surface - I suspect the folded edge would be very vulnarable)


Oh wow, thanks for sharing! I’d definitely prefer a folded age to avoid any possible edge paint issues.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I think she looks blinking gorgeous .
> But I see what you mean, that she has some stiffness.
> 
> I have so little experience with Theias, only my beloved Dark Brown Tuscania Theia.
> I have not worn my Theia enough to "break her in" (and actually I am not sure whether I _want _her to  soften/change,- I love her the way she is).
> 
> I am so glad to discover that you own Theias in all degrees of stiffnes and slouch ,- I have found it hard to find photos of slouching, hanging Theias _with some contents_. (Most photos I find appear to show either flat, empty Theias/Theia Midis or fully stuffed Theia Midis, similar to the illustrations on Marco's shop page)


I think your brown Tuscania Theia is absolutely stunning and if I had known that he is doing that promo I would have passed on Sheen, probably.

On to my next Theia, the Aquila matte one.
I have worn that bag about 3 times more often than the Sheen one.
It is filled again with my MacBook, an umbrella, a cosmetic pouch and wallet.


It definitely hangs differently. As soon as I have photos of all Theias I will post them together.

I also took a photo at my office window as you were asking about scratches:


This pic is pretty accurate regarding the true colour of the bag. Aquila matte does scratch, but the scratches blend in eventually. Like Tuscania it is dry leather. I should add that I did not treat that bag with any leather conditioner or protective products.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> I think your brown Tuscania Theia is absolutely stunning and if I had known that he is doing that promo I would have passed on Sheen, probably.
> 
> On to my next Theia, the Aquila matte one.
> I have worn that bag about 3 times more often than the Sheen one.
> It is filled again with my MacBook, an umbrella, a cosmetic pouch and wallet.
> View attachment 5119707
> 
> It definitely hangs differently. As soon as I have photos of all Theias I will post them together.
> 
> I also took a photo at my office window as you were asking about scratches:
> View attachment 5119709
> 
> This pic is pretty accurate regarding the true colour of the bag. Aquila matte does scratch, but the scratches blend in eventually. Like Tuscania it is dry leather. I should add that I did not treat that bag with any leather conditioner or protective products.


Thank you so much, @Ludmilla . Theia is _such_ an interesting bag. So different in different leathers. 

I see what you mean about Aquila Matte's wear marks making it like a (thicker) Tuscania in dry leather,- this really piques my interest for Aquila Matte


----------



## Fancyfree

I could not help myself, I simply _had_ to order another Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap, this time in Blue Iris 

My Brown and Black Hera Midis are my most elegant, beautiful (and practical!) bags...



I feel Hera is the ultimate Verona bag and Verona is the ultimate Hera leather.
There has, however, been an issue with all my Heras, including my full sized Pebbled Hera, - "leather pull" 

"Leather pull" is my term for when the weight of a bag with contents causes the leather around/next to/below the bag's strap connector to stretch or bend.




I truly hate "leather pull"  , which is why I request that D-rings on Zhoes and Penelope Messengers are sewn on top end of bag...


Anyway, Marco and I have figured out how to similarily avoid the "leather pull" on Heras, so I feel I should share it, in case any of you might want this Hera solution yourselves.

Simply request  "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ . If you like, you can use this photo to illustrate:


----------



## jkern04

So, I got my first ever shipment from Massaccesi today.  A Rua Angelica in Handmade Tan Vachetta and a Flora in Port Merinos.  Box was very well wrapped and packed.  As I removed the paper I got that wonderful leather smell.  Removed the cover from the Angelica and the leather is beautiful, but she seems really small.  I go online to verify the dimensions.  The Rua only lists the bottom which is almost 13", measured this bag and it's a bit over 11" on the bottom and about 14" on the top. She is Angelica not Rua Angelica. 

There is not a huge price difference between the two and I don't know the markup for the handmade vachetta.  In the subject of my email and in my request I did say Rua.  But, after that, we referenced the bag as Angelica.  Not exactly sure which one I may have paid for.  Yes I know, I need to email Marco to discuss with him.  You will just understand my disappointment.

Both bags are stunning, I can say that.  Unfortunately, I still carry around large bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> So, I got my first ever shipment from Massaccesi today.  A Rua Angelica in Handmade Tan Vachetta and a Flora in Port Merinos.  Box was very well wrapped and packed.  As I removed the paper I got that wonderful leather smell.  Removed the cover from the Angelica and the leather is beautiful, but she seems really small.  I go online to verify the dimensions.  The Rua only lists the bottom which is almost 13", measured this bag and it's a bit over 11" on the bottom and about 14" on the top. She is Angelica not Rua Angelica.
> 
> There is not a huge price difference between the two and I don't know the markup for the handmade vachetta.  In the subject of my email and in my request I did say Rua.  But, after that, we referenced the bag as Angelica.  Not exactly sure which one I may have paid for.  Yes I know, I need to email Marco to discuss with him.  You will just understand my disappointment.
> 
> Both bags are stunning, I can say that.  Unfortunately, I still carry around large bags.


Oh dear, _*what* _a pity!
Fortunately, Marco is always very understanding.

(I have "the hard way" learned how vital it is to carefully read the details on the PayPal invoice,- I find that usually reveals any oversights or misunderstandings before production. )

But _*PLEASE*_ post photos of your Angelica! I _*so*_ long to see photos of bags in Handmade Vacchetta!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> So, I got my first ever shipment from Massaccesi today.  A Rua Angelica in Handmade Tan Vachetta and a Flora in Port Merinos.  Box was very well wrapped and packed.  As I removed the paper I got that wonderful leather smell.  Removed the cover from the Angelica and the leather is beautiful, but she seems really small.  I go online to verify the dimensions.  The Rua only lists the bottom which is almost 13", measured this bag and it's a bit over 11" on the bottom and about 14" on the top. She is Angelica not Rua Angelica.
> 
> There is not a huge price difference between the two and I don't know the markup for the handmade vachetta.  In the subject of my email and in my request I did say Rua.  But, after that, we referenced the bag as Angelica.  Not exactly sure which one I may have paid for.  Yes I know, I need to email Marco to discuss with him.  You will just understand my disappointment.
> 
> Both bags are stunning, I can say that.  Unfortunately, I still carry around large bags.


So sorry this happened on your first order.  I remember the excitement of my first one. I hope you can get it sorted out.  Mistakes can be made in communications.  It is accidental, but that does not take away your disappointment.


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> So, I got my first ever shipment from Massaccesi today.  A Rua Angelica in Handmade Tan Vachetta and a Flora in Port Merinos.  Box was very well wrapped and packed.  As I removed the paper I got that wonderful leather smell.  Removed the cover from the Angelica and the leather is beautiful, but she seems really small.  I go online to verify the dimensions.  The Rua only lists the bottom which is almost 13", measured this bag and it's a bit over 11" on the bottom and about 14" on the top. She is Angelica not Rua Angelica.
> 
> There is not a huge price difference between the two and I don't know the markup for the handmade vachetta.  In the subject of my email and in my request I did say Rua.  But, after that, we referenced the bag as Angelica.  Not exactly sure which one I may have paid for.  Yes I know, I need to email Marco to discuss with him.  You will just understand my disappointment.
> 
> Both bags are stunning, I can say that.  Unfortunately, I still carry around large bags.


total bummer -- that must be really disappointing. Marco is really responsive to things like this, so hopefully this will get resolved. I would love to see what the Angelica looks like in Tan Vachetta, if you feel like taking pictures ot it.


----------



## jkern04

Here are some pics of the bag, some in artificial light and some over on the table near the window for natural light.  It has silver hardware and the cappuccino lining.  Also requested the zip-top closure, no messenger strap, and asked for the side connectors to be removed.  I know that would not carry this bag over my shoulder, so just asked for the hardware to be removed.  It feels sturdy and the handles are substantial.  The zipper inside of the bag is fairly low, but it does lie flat against the bag.  On the larger bag the recessed zipper probably wouldn't be as noticeable.

Let's see if these files will attach.     Below is in artificial light.  It also includes some sample swatches.  The Avio lambskin is not that bright of a blue.  It's more of a confederate blue with gray undertones.  I think it's very pretty.


----------



## jkern04

These are the photos on the table next to the window.


----------



## southernbelle43

jkern04 said:


> These are the photos on the table next to the window.
> 
> View attachment 5120552
> View attachment 5120553
> View attachment 5120554
> View attachment 5120556
> View attachment 5120557


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> I could not help myself, I simply _had_ to order another Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap, this time in Blue Iris
> 
> My Brown and Black Hera Midis are my most elegant, beautiful (and practical!) bags...
> View attachment 5120029
> View attachment 5120030
> 
> I feel Hera is the ultimate Verona bag and Verona is the ultimate Hera leather.
> There has, however, been an issue with all my Heras, including my full sized Pebbled Hera, - "leather pull"
> 
> "Leather pull" is my term for when the weight of a bag with contents causes the leather around/next to/below the bag's strap connector to stretch or bend.
> View attachment 5120032
> View attachment 5120033
> View attachment 5120034
> 
> I truly hate "leather pull"  , which is why I request that D-rings on Zhoes and Penelope Messengers are sewn on top end of bag...
> View attachment 5120036
> 
> Anyway, Marco and I have figured out how to similarily avoid the "leather pull" on Heras, so I feel I should share it, in case any of you might want this Hera solution yourselves.
> 
> Simply request  "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ . If you like, you can use this photo to illustrate:
> View attachment 5120048



I too, ordered a Verona Hera Midi but in Bluette and with Beige lambskin lining. The Hera Midi might be my favourite MM style. So far I have not noticed the leather pull on the Midi Hera in Cuoio Toscano. Does this happen only for Verona or only when you load up the bag? I usually carry very few light items in my bags, everything that could have fit into a Penelope.



jkern04 said:


> So, I got my first ever shipment from Massaccesi today.  A Rua Angelica in Handmade Tan Vachetta and a Flora in Port Merinos.  Box was very well wrapped and packed.  As I removed the paper I got that wonderful leather smell.  Removed the cover from the Angelica and the leather is beautiful, but she seems really small.  I go online to verify the dimensions.  The Rua only lists the bottom which is almost 13", measured this bag and it's a bit over 11" on the bottom and about 14" on the top. She is Angelica not Rua Angelica.
> 
> There is not a huge price difference between the two and I don't know the markup for the handmade vachetta.  In the subject of my email and in my request I did say Rua.  But, after that, we referenced the bag as Angelica.  Not exactly sure which one I may have paid for.  Yes I know, I need to email Marco to discuss with him.  You will just understand my disappointment.
> 
> Both bags are stunning, I can say that.  Unfortunately, I still carry around large bags.



That is disappointing indeed. I have experienced mistakes in orders before too, though it was due to assumptions on my part that I did not relay when placing the order. Bespoke bag orders require very clear and explicit instructions, and everything should be listed in PayPal to be sure. I hope your first order is eventually resolved to your satisfaction.


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> I too, ordered a Verona Hera Midi but in Bluette and with Beige lambskin lining. The Hera Midi might be my favourite MM style. So far I have not noticed the leather pull on the Midi Hera in Cuoio Toscano. Does this happen only for Verona or only when you load up the bag? I usually carry very few light items in my bags, everything that could have fit into a Penelope.


It started developing on first day of use with my Verona Hera Midis. Perhaps I do carry more (or heavier items? I use quite a large wallet) in my bags than you, but being my "elegant bags" I know that I would not have "loaded" them  .
I then examined my Pebbled Hera and discovered it was an issue there too. Being a huge bag, the Pebbled Hera will definately have carried heavier loads.

I guess thin or soft leathers will be more prone to leather pull than stiffer or thicker leathers.

I wonder if factory made highly stuctured bags, with strap connectors on the _sides _of a bag, use some type of plastic sheet as backing to avoid leather pull?


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> Here are some pics of the bag, some in artificial light and some over on the table near the window for natural light.  It has silver hardware and the cappuccino lining.  Also requested the zip-top closure, no messenger strap, and asked for the side connectors to be removed.  I know that would not carry this bag over my shoulder, so just asked for the hardware to be removed.  It feels sturdy and the handles are substantial.  The zipper inside of the bag is fairly low, but it does lie flat against the bag.  On the larger bag the recessed zipper probably wouldn't be as noticeable.
> 
> Let's see if these files will attach.     Below is in artificial light.  It also includes some sample swatches.  The Avio lambskin is not that bright of a blue.  It's more of a confederate blue with gray undertones.  I think it's very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 5120540
> View attachment 5120541
> View attachment 5120542
> View attachment 5120543
> View attachment 5120544
> View attachment 5120545
> View attachment 5120546
> View attachment 5120547
> View attachment 5120548
> View attachment 5120549


What a *beautiful *bag !
Love your choice of lining.

How much does it weigh?


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> What a *beautiful *bag !
> Love your choice of lining.
> 
> How much does it weigh?


I think she is pretty light at 1 lb 14.5 ounces.  My D&B Florentine tote is almost 2.5 pounds.  And, I have a pebbled Radley that is 2 lbs 3 ounces.  My favorite bag because of it's size and organization is the MK Voyager and it's 2 lbs.  Again, I asked for the shoulder strap and connectors to be removed, so that probably helps a bit with weight.  But, this type of bag I always carry by the handles.


----------



## jkern04

Cleda said:


> That is disappointing indeed. I have experienced mistakes in orders before too, though it was due to assumptions on my part that I did not relay when placing the order. Bespoke bag orders require very clear and explicit instructions, and everything should be listed in PayPal to be sure. I hope your first order is eventually resolved to your satisfaction.


Yes, that I understand and I did agree with the name Angelica.  But, in the emails we discussed adding the zipper and the effect it would have on the interior middle pocket.  Marco asked if I wanted it lowered or removed.  Since the smaller version does not have the middle pocket, I assumed we were still discussing the larger bag.  I think there was some misunderstanding on both our parts along the way.


----------



## jkern04

Marco is a class act.  He sent an email apologizing for the misunderstanding and has already requested production of a Rua Angelica.  He did ask if I would be willing to ship the bag to a different customer if he was able to re-sell.  I'm going to take the bag over to my DIL to see how she likes it.  Maybe I'll get her an early Christmas present.  If not, I'll be more than happy to work with Marco to find a new home for this beautiful bag.


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> These are the photos on the table next to the window.
> 
> View attachment 5120552
> View attachment 5120553
> View attachment 5120554
> View attachment 5120556
> View attachment 5120557


The leather is stunning! It looks like it glows a bit. Thanks for all the photos. I hope you get your rue Angelica soon.


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> It started developing on first day of use with my Verona Hera Midis. Perhaps I do carry more (or heavier items? I use quite a large wallet) in my bags than you, but being my "elegant bags" I know that I would not have "loaded" them  .
> I then examined my Pebbled Hera and discovered it was an issue there too. Being a huge bag, the Pebbled Hera will definately have carried heavier loads.
> 
> I guess thin or soft leathers will be more prone to leather pull than stiffer or thicker leathers.
> 
> I wonder if factory made highly stuctured bags, with strap connectors on the _sides _of a bag, use some type of plastic sheet as backing to avoid leather pull?



Perhaps I should specify the same as well, I don't like the leather pull too. Thanks for sharing this, very timely for me!


----------



## piosavsfan

I think I have finally found my perfect MM style. I just love the Hera. I think I'm going to have to try and find a new home for my Soulmate because it hasn't been used at all since I got my two Heras. (Clutch in picture is another designer.)


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> Marco is a class act.  He sent an email apologizing for the misunderstanding and has already requested production of a Rua Angelica.  He did ask if I would be willing to ship the bag to a different customer if he was able to re-sell.  I'm going to take the bag over to my DIL to see how she likes it.  Maybe I'll get her an early Christmas present.  If not, I'll be more than happy to work with Marco to find a new home for this beautiful bag.


It is a gorgeous bag. So pleased Marco is going to make you a Rua Angelica. This leather is amazing. I have a sauro tan vachetta Daphne and recently got a midi selene in sauro tan vachetta. The sauro tan vachetta Daphne my neighbor purchased and didn't like the style. She wanted a midi Minerva instead. I had a taupe midi Minerva that I had never used and she asked if we could trade. I was thrilled to trade. I love the sauro tan vachetta Daphne and she loves her taupe midi Minerva.


----------



## LuvNLux

piosavsfan said:


> I think I have finally found my perfect MM style. I just love the Hera. I think I'm going to have to try and find a new home for my Soulmate because it hasn't been used at all since I got my two Heras. (Clutch in picture is another designer.)
> View attachment 5121337


I know what you mean!  Hera is a great style and really shows off the leather.  Your Hera is so pretty, what color & leather is it?


----------



## piosavsfan

LuvNLux said:


> I know what you mean!  Hera is a great style and really shows off the leather.  Your Hera is so pretty, what color & leather is it?


Thank you! It is Tiffany Blue Pebbled leather. The color doesn't quite photograph accurately and is quite close to the real Tiffany Blue in person.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I think I have finally found my perfect MM style. I just love the Hera. I think I'm going to have to try and find a new home for my Soulmate because it hasn't been used at all since I got my two Heras. (Clutch in picture is another designer.)
> View attachment 5121337


Very pretty. I have been thinking about this style for a long time. I’m debating between the full size and the midi. How do you find the regular size?


----------



## piosavsfan

Kimbashop said:


> Very pretty. I have been thinking about this style for a long time. I’m debating between the full size and the midi. How do you find the regular size?


I love it because it fits everything I carry with room to spare without being too heavy and it doesn't look huge. I like that it's not a bottomless pit, I can see everything easily. There was an error with this last order and Marco sent me a shoulder strap that was longer than it was supposed to be but it turned out that I actually prefer the longer length. To give you an idea, the other styles I've had are Soulmate, Minerva, and Calista. The regular size Soulmate and Minerva are too big and heavy for me.  I've also tried the Calista, which looked overstuffed with my belongings because of the lack of depth and I didn't like that.


----------



## Kimbashop

piosavsfan said:


> I love it because it fits everything I carry with room to spare without being too heavy and it doesn't look huge. I like that it's not a bottomless pit, I can see everything easily. There was an error with this last order and Marco sent me a shoulder strap that was longer than it was supposed to be but it turned out that I actually prefer the longer length. To give you an idea, the other styles I've had are Soulmate, Minerva, and Calista. The regular size Soulmate and Minerva are too big and heavy for me.  I've also tried the Calista, which looked overstuffed with my belongings because of the lack of depth and I didn't like that.


That is a helpful comparison with the soulmate and Minerva. Thanks. I’m not carrying much these days so medium sized bags and smaller bag have been my go-tos. But I like the idea of beautiful drapery leather on a larger bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

I recenly received a pretty Aurora. 
I am struggling with the lock,- I find it easy to open but challenging to close. 
Is there a trick to it?  
Only one of the buttons on my lock moves,- is that normal?


----------



## Kylacove

Only 1 button moves on that type of lock. Mine take a little bit of lining up top to bottom before they will latch so I try not to overfill those bags. Hope that helps.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kylacove said:


> Only 1 button moves on that type of lock. Mine take a little bit of lining up top to bottom before they will latch so I try not to overfill those bags. Hope that helps.


Thank you, @Kylacove! 
Do you push the button also when closing the lock, or only when opening?


----------



## Kylacove

I only push the button when opening.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kylacove said:


> I only push the button when opening.


Thank you  ! That makes it much easier  .


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> I recenly received a pretty Aurora.
> I am struggling with the lock,- I find it easy to open but challenging to close.
> Is there a trick to it?
> Only one of the buttons on my lock moves,- is that normal?


Yes, that is normal. Only one button moves. I don’t think there is a trick to closing it but the bag can’t be overstuffed because that will get in the way. You don’t need to use the. Iron to close it as it just clicks into place.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kimbashop said:


> Yes, that is normal. Only one button moves. I don’t think there is a trick to closing it but the bag can’t be overstuffed because that will get in the way. You don’t need to use the. Iron to close it as it just clicks into place.


Thank you @Kimbashop .
Hilarious typo had me momentarily baffled


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you @Kimbashop .
> Hilarious typo had me momentarily baffled


I just caught that!  I can see how that would be most confusing and intriguing to execute. Not practical at all for a handbag.


----------



## jkern04

I did get my Pebbled Anthracite Selene bag with light blue lining and she is gorgeous!!  Customizations include simplified handles, zipper top, and a back slip pocket.  The back slip pocket is very generous.  It just fits my 11" iPad pro without the cover on it.  With the cover it's about .25 inches too long, a slim cover might fight.  Pocket depth is a bit over 8 inches.  I was pleasantly surprised to see it fully lined as well and not just leather.  The leather and the hardware on the handles does add some weight to the bag.

The Selene is about the same size as a Bordeaux Leatherology tote that I have.  The leather on that is called fine grain and has a beige cotton twill lining.  Feels soft to the touch, no feet.  It also had a really bad chemical smell and I had to put it outside and in the garage for a month to get rid of the odor.  The Selene has that lovely leather smell.


----------



## Fancyfree

I would love to hear your thoughts on the direction of top zips.

While inadvertently carrying a bag "back-to-front", I made an interesting discovery:

I believe the top zips on all handbag in the world (?) are placed in the wrong direction for being carried on one's right side!
Why on _earth_ do the zips close "backwards" and open forwards when carried on our right side 

To open the bag, you therefor need to swing the bag in front of you and either support bag with your left hand to open zip with right hand, or support bag with right hand to open zip with left hand. The only person with easy access to open the zip with one hand would be a pickpocket_ behind _you !

When carrying my bag back to front, I could open the zip / bag with only my right hand, and by having placed my keys and wallet at that end, could _*see* _and retrieve these items without opening more than 10 cm of the zip.

I then realized that I usually end up wearing my Penelope Messengers back to front, too. Because it then is easier to operate the zips! 

Not many of my bags have top zips. I suspect I now know why...


----------



## TotinScience

Fancyfree said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the direction of top zips.
> 
> While inadvertently carrying a bag "back-to-front", I made an interesting discovery:
> 
> I believe the top zips on all handbag in the world (?) are placed in the wrong direction for being carried on one's right side!
> Why on _earth_ do the zips close "backwards" and open forwards when carried on our right side
> 
> To open the bag, you therefor need to swing the bag in front of you and either support bag with your left hand to open zip with right hand, or support bag with right hand to open zip with left hand. The only person with easy access to open the zip with one hand would be a pickpocket_ behind _you !
> 
> When carrying my bag back to front, I could open the zip / bag with only my right hand, and by having placed my keys and wallet at that end, could _*see* _and retrieve these items without opening more than 10 cm of the zip.
> 
> I then realized that I usually end up wearing my Penelope Messengers back to front, too. Because it then is easier to operate the zips!
> 
> Not many of my bags have top zips. I suspect I now know why...


That's an excellent point - I think it's assumed that a person wears a handbag on their left shoulder, as the majority of people are right handed and this way their dominant arm is free. That being said, despite being a rightie, I absolutely HATE having bags on the left shoulder, it feels extremely awkward to me. For all my custom made MM bags I ask for the reverse zipper orientation so it goes back to front when worn on the right shoulder. Interestingly, one zip top shoulder bag I have from Deadly Ponies has my preferred zipper orientation - not sure if that's the case for all their bags. Rough&Tumble also allows for customization of a zipper orientation in their custom built bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> That's an excellent point - I think it's assumed that a person wears a handbag on their left shoulder, as the majority of people are right handed and this way their dominant arm is free. That being said, despite being a rightie, I absolutely HATE having bags on the left shoulder, it feels extremely awkward to me. For all my custom made MM bags I ask for the reverse zipper orientation so it goes back to front when worn on the right shoulder. Interestingly, one zip top shoulder bag I have from Deadly Ponies has my preferred zipper orientation - not sure if that's the case for all their bags. Rough&Tumble also allows for customization of a zipper orientation in their custom built bags.


Oh my goodness!!!!! You get reverse zipper orientation on your MM bags  
Thank you, @TotinScience


----------



## christinemliu

jkern04 said:


> I did get my Pebbled Anthracite Selene bag with light blue lining and she is gorgeous!!  Customizations include simplified handles, zipper top, and a back slip pocket.  The back slip pocket is very generous.  It just fits my 11" iPad pro without the cover on it.  With the cover it's about .25 inches too long, a slim cover might fight.  Pocket depth is a bit over 8 inches.  I was pleasantly surprised to see it fully lined as well and not just leather.  The leather and the hardware on the handles does add some weight to the bag.
> 
> The Selene is about the same size as a Bordeaux Leatherology tote that I have.  The leather on that is called fine grain and has a beige cotton twill lining.  Feels soft to the touch, no feet.  It also had a really bad chemical smell and I had to put it outside and in the garage for a month to get rid of the odor.  The Selene has that lovely leather smell.


@jkern04, Oh, I'd love to see pictures of your new Selene! Several of us have one in pebbled anthracite...welcome to the family!



Fancyfree said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the direction of top zips.
> I believe the top zips on all handbag in the world (?) are placed in the wrong direction for being carried on one's right side!
> Why on _earth_ do the zips close "backwards" and open forwards when carried on our right side


@Fancyfree, yup, I have this same issue too! I usually do as @TotinScience did...except I just realized I forgot to reverse zipper my last MM order. Oops. But I totally carry on the right side and all my things are lined up for me to see them in that direction as well. Occasionally for weight distribution I will switch sides, but I prefer the right. I will usually crossbody, going across my left shoulder.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> @Fancyfree, yup, I have this same issue too! I usually do as @TotinScience did...except I just realized I forgot to reverse zipper my last MM order. Oops. But I totally carry on the right side and all my things are lined up for me to see them in that direction as well. Occasionally for weight distribution I will switch sides, but I prefer the right. I will usually crossbody, going across my left shoulder.


I carry my bags like you .

Well, I am already _dependant_ on my MM customized long key clip strap. (So when I buy bags of other brands my cobbler is given the challenge of attaching a long internal strap).

With the option of Marco reversing the zipper orientation, I am concerned I might never again be able to buy a zipped bag from another brand


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> @jkern04, Oh, I'd love to see pictures of your new Selene! Several of us have one in pebbled anthracite...welcome to the family!


@christinemliu Here are pics of the Selene.  These are in artificial light.  Front of the bag.




Back of the bag with slip pocket.  It has a small magnetic closure.




Inside and bottom of the bag.









Zipper top, front facing forward.


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> @christinemliu Here are pics of the Selene.  These are in artificial light.  Front of the bag.
> View attachment 5124907
> View attachment 5124908
> 
> 
> Back of the bag with slip pocket.  It has a small magnetic closure.
> View attachment 5124909
> View attachment 5124910
> 
> 
> Inside and bottom of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5124912
> View attachment 5124913
> View attachment 5124914
> View attachment 5124915
> View attachment 5124916
> View attachment 5124917
> 
> 
> Zipper top, front facing forward.
> 
> View attachment 5124919
> View attachment 5124920


lovely! Welcome to the pebbled anthra Selene club!


----------



## jkern04

Side of the bag, artificial light.



The remaining pics are the bag over near the window.  We have dreary weather today so daylight is not very good.


----------



## jkern04

When I got the box with what was supposed to be the Rua Angelica, it also had the Flora in Port Merinos with light grey lining and sliver hardware.  This seems like a fine grain leather and soft to the touch.  It may not have the wow factor of the Handmade Vachetta but I like it.  The first three pics are artificial light and the last two by the window.  My camera also brightened the color.  It really is a nice wine color.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I carry my bags like you .
> Well, I am already _dependant_ on my MM customized long key clip strap. (So when I buy bags of other brands my cobbler is given the challenge of attaching a long internal strap).
> With the option of Marco reversing the zipper orientation, I am concerned I might never again be able to buy a zipped bag from another brand


@Fancyfree, ohhhhh...what solution does the cobbler come up with? I miss the internal D-ring that Marco and Rough & Tumble include when I use other brands!



jkern04 said:


> @christinemliu Here are pics of the Selene.  These are in artificial light.  Front of the bag.


Thank you @jkern04! I love your Selene and now I wish my Selene had an exterior back pocket haha. I also love your added top zipper. Great job!!



Kimbashop said:


> lovely! Welcome to the pebbled anthra Selene club!


As always @Kimbashop, high five !


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> I would love to hear your thoughts on the direction of top zips.
> 
> While inadvertently carrying a bag "back-to-front", I made an interesting discovery:
> 
> I believe the top zips on all handbag in the world (?) are placed in the wrong direction for being carried on one's right side!
> Why on _earth_ do the zips close "backwards" and open forwards when carried on our right side
> 
> To open the bag, you therefor need to swing the bag in front of you and either support bag with your left hand to open zip with right hand, or support bag with right hand to open zip with left hand. The only person with easy access to open the zip with one hand would be a pickpocket_ behind _you !
> 
> When carrying my bag back to front, I could open the zip / bag with only my right hand, and by having placed my keys and wallet at that end, could _*see* _and retrieve these items without opening more than 10 cm of the zip.
> 
> I then realized that I usually end up wearing my Penelope Messengers back to front, too. Because it then is easier to operate the zips!
> 
> Not many of my bags have top zips. I suspect I now know why...


As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)


As another left hander we definitely deserve this


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)





djfmn said:


> As another left hander we definitely deserve this


You have SUCH a valid point .


----------



## jkern04

coach943 said:


> As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)


I'm right-handed but have always carried my bag on my left-hand, arm, or shoulder.  So, I never noticed the issue with the zipper.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> @Fancyfree, ohhhhh...what solution does the cobbler come up with? I miss the internal D-ring that Marco and Rough & Tumble include when I use other brands!


He simply stitches the strap on to the lining. So if I am not careful, it pulls on the lining...


----------



## Kylacove

A white box from Italy arrived. Silver glitter leather with trim in Paloma grey Nappa. Gold hardware and sage lining. Marco changed up the design from my previous Astra satchel. See strap attachment and no top handle.


----------



## jkern04

Kylacove said:


> Silver glitter leather with trim in Paloma grey Nappa.


What do you think of the leather?  It's still hard to tell what it's like just based on photos.


----------



## Kylacove

The leather has a soft glow to it. It is much prettier in real life than in photos.  I asked Marco if I should treat the bag with a protectant as I feel it could show marks. He recommended a suede protectant every 10 wearings.


----------



## Kylacove

If I received a box others should have received their vacchetta orders as that promo was first. Where are the pics, lol?


----------



## ajamy

jkern04 said:


> When I got the box with what was supposed to be the Rua Angelica, it also had the Flora in Port Merinos with light grey lining and sliver hardware.  This seems like a fine grain leather and soft to the touch.  It may not have the wow factor of the Handmade Vachetta but I like it.  The first three pics are artificial light and the last two by the window.  My camera also brightened the color.  It really is a nice wine color.
> 
> View attachment 5124926
> View attachment 5124927
> View attachment 5124928
> View attachment 5124929
> View attachment 5124930


I agree, I've have been using my midi Diva in port merinos lately, and love the colour and texture.  Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## bonniekir

No pic of vachetta, but a pic of a colour I never use, but this was so close to Amalfi lemons, I simply could not resist! A crisp lemon yellow with a hint of lime... lol
Also the model was new to me , so I got a few.. 
juliet reg size in Verona lemon! The sunny pic is close to real.. the full bag is in a bit of shadow..


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)



I'm right-handed and my husband is left-handed.  He doesn't mention it often.  I have more respect for him today thinking about how this impacts his daily life and he just quietly adapts.  I literally never thought of the can opener.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm right-handed and my husband is left-handed.  He doesn't mention it often.  I have more respect for him today thinking about how this impacts his daily life and he just quietly adapts.  I literally never thought of the can opener.


The absolute worst is when I am asked to serve punch at a reception.  ALL Ladles are for right handed people. And it is hard enough to serve it if you are right handed without spilling. I make to, but I am sure I look awkward!!


----------



## coach943

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm right-handed and my husband is left-handed.  He doesn't mention it often.  I have more respect for him today thinking about how this impacts his daily life and he just quietly adapts.  I literally never thought of the can opener.


Some things you just don't even notice because it is just the way things are. I didn't realize that you could buy a left-handed chef's knife until a left-handed friend bought one that he loved. I then looked at my chef's knife and held it in my right hand and realized that the grip and the way knife blade was would definitely work much better if I was holding it in my right hand instead of my left. I'm going to ask for a left-handed knife for Christmas.

ETA: Another funny one for me. For the longest time, I could not figure out how in the world people found it so easy to take selfies with their camera. I could not for the life of me to do it one handed. Turns out you need to hold your phone in your right hand instead of your left. The buttons line up with your right hand. I literally only figured this out recently.


----------



## LuvNLux

I read somewhere that the most creative people on earth are left-handed!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am considering a Divina Midi in Pebbled leather.





I love side view photos of the bag, not so keen on "end view" photos 
I feel Divina has quite an unusual shape.
A lot wider up the sides than at the base, but with the zip closed a _*lot *_shallower at the top than the bottom ...

Those of you who own / have owned this bag.- how has it worked for you?

Does your arm squash the envelope pocket and affect the shape of the envelope flap?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I am considering a Divina Midi in Pebbled leather.
> 
> I love side view photos of the bag, not so keen on "end view" photos
> I feel Divina has quite an unusual shape.
> A lot wider at the top than the bottom, but with the zip closed a _*lot *_shallower at the top than the bottom ...
> 
> Those of you who own / have owned this bag.- how has it worked for you?
> 
> Does your arm squash the envelope pocket and affect the shape of the envelope flap?


Not Divina related but here are the two other Theias:

Night blue Suede:


And Cuoio Toscano:


Again filled with cosmetic pouch, wallet, umbrella and MacBook.
Will do a post with all 4 on the reference thread, too.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Not Divina related but here are the two other Theias:
> 
> Night blue Suede:
> View attachment 5126956
> 
> And Cuoio Toscano:
> View attachment 5126957
> 
> Again filled with cosmetic pouch, wallet, umbrella and MacBook.
> Will do a post with all 4 on the reference thread, too.


Thank you, @Ludmilla  _*So *_useful photos!
I love the way Cuoio Toscano hangs, keeping it's shape at the base yet a light drape at the top.


Now all we need are similar photos of Theia Midis
Do they drape less (being narrower)?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @Ludmilla  _*So *_useful photos!
> I love the way Cuoio Toscano hangs, keeping it's shape at the base yet a light drape at the top.
> 
> 
> Now all we need are similar photos of Theia Midis
> Do they drape less (being narrower)?


I have worn the Cuoio Toscano only two times, so this might change in the future. 

I would love to see some comparison pics between full size and midi Theia, too!


----------



## christinemliu

Wow everyone! If you want a soft, smooth, light, luxe leather, the lambskin is for you. My Angel Midi in navy lambskin arrived today. (This was fast production and delivery time...I had ordered during the last week of May during the promo.) I asked for rounded Angelica handles, no side tassels, and no feet. The handles in lambskin feel super nice. I like them better than the original ones for functionality too.
Marco mentioned that this leather is the same one that a famous shoe producer uses for a pair of shoes worth that sells for over four digits!
I totally forgot to ask for a reverse zipper direction, but actually the bag looks good either way haha.
It really is light in weight; the difference is noticeable compared to my previous Angel Midi.
The only thing I would do differently is maybe do a different fabric color. I did light blue, but it doesn't quite go that well with this shade...anyway, here are two pics without the shoulder strap attached:




And an interior shot:


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Wow everyone! If you want a soft, smooth, light, luxe leather, the lambskin is for you. My Angel Midi in navy lambskin arrived today. (This was fast production and delivery time...I had ordered during the last week of May during the promo.) I asked for rounded Angelica handles, no side tassels, and no feet. The handles in lambskin feel super nice. I like them better than the original ones for functionality too.
> Marco mentioned that this leather is the same one that a famous shoe producer uses for a pair of shoes worth that sells for over four digits!
> I totally forgot to ask for a reverse zipper direction, but actually the bag looks good either way haha.
> It really is light in weight; the difference is noticeable compared to my previous Angel Midi.
> The only thing I would do differently is maybe do a different fabric color. I did light blue, but it doesn't quite go that well with this shade...anyway, here are two pics without the shoulder strap attached:
> View attachment 5129711
> 
> View attachment 5129710
> 
> And an interior shot:
> View attachment 5129719


That leather looks so rich!!


----------



## tenKrat

Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying a less confined and fun summer so far. A few days ago, my latest Massaccesi handbag arrived. Here she is...Ellen in white Cuoio Toscano leather and black CT leather for the handles, zipper pulls, and side tabs of the long strap attachments. Also, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. I requested black thread for the stitching and black zipper cloth for the zippers to avoid discoloration from dirt and stains.

As the main leather is white, I noticed immediately how the black edge paint was meticulously applied throughout. Keeping in mind that a human being painted all the edges carefully, I appreciate very much that Annamaria (Marco's colleague who does all the edge painting) took the time and care to perform a very difficult task. I mean, REALLY...how many people have a steady enough hand to apply black paint on white leather without making at least a tiny error?! Even if I had found one, I would say, "who cares?!" because such a thing is trivial in the big scheme of life. Plus, "finding beauty in imperfection" puts some things in a more positive and healthy perspective.

This year is the "big 5-0" for me, and I like to believe that I've gotten smarter about not caring about the small stuff. 

So, thank you to Annamaria for her exquisite handiwork! 

I am very, very happy with my first (and only) white and a-bit-of-black leather handbag!


----------



## LuvNLux

@tenKrat That bag is just perfection.  I am so impressed by your ability to think of every detail!  I love the black thread and edge paint!


----------



## tenKrat

Ellen is a solid medium-size handbag. It's similar in size to Daphne, and a touch bigger than Modena Midi. I carry her by hand or on the elbow. I can also place the standard length handles on my shoulder (I have a small frame), but the top of the bag comes right under my armpit.  The handles can be lengthened or shortened, of course. A removable crossbody strap comes standard with Ellen.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> @tenKrat That bag is just perfection.  I am so impressed by your ability to think of every detail!  I love the black thread and edge paint!


Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

Since I mentioned the size comparison of Ellen to Daphne and Modena Midi, I am now obligated to post photos to illustrate. 

Daphne in cappuccino pebbled leather on top, Ellen in the middle, and Modena Midi in black Fiore leather on the bottom:



Side view:


----------



## smile10281

tenKrat said:


> Ellen is a solid medium-size handbag. It's similar in size to Daphne, and a touch bigger than Modena Midi. I carry her by hand or on the elbow. I can also place the standard length handles on my shoulder (I have a small frame), but the top of the bag comes right under my armpit.  The handles can be lengthened or shortened, of course. A removable crossbody strap comes standard with Ellen.
> View attachment 5131236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131237


@tenKrat your Ellen is stunning! And you always have the best mod shots. The bag itself is perfect and it complements your dress and shoes so nicely! Wish I had your style!


----------



## tenKrat

Another handbag came in the white box, too. Some of you know that vacchetta is my all-time favorite Massaccesi leather, so of course I had to order something in the handmade vacchetta that was recently offered.

As soon as I saw the handmade vacchetta, I asked Marco if he could procure something for me that would be perfect with this leather on a summer bag. I had never before asked for something that he does not have in his inventory, but I thought my request was a pretty good "first-time" request. So, here is Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal hardware, and purple lining. The leather is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## tenKrat

Little Selene is very similar in size to Ellen. She is another perfect medium-size handbag. I told Marco I did not want a crossbody strap since I would carry Little Selene by the bamboo handles only.


----------



## tenKrat

I  THIS BAG.


----------



## tenKrat

If you like the bamboo handles, then you will be so excited to hear that Marco has added them to his collection! He is offering two sizes, the size on my Little Selene and a size that is a little wider. The handles are available only in the natural finishing. 

As for the styles on which you can request the bamboo handles, Marco said they would be fine for styles where the handle attachments are similar to the ones on the Selene bag family. 

Extra charge for bamboo handles is 30,00 Euros.


----------



## tenKrat

I also placed an order for another Little Selene on my MIL's behalf. Here is hers in dark brown straw, tan Cuoio Toscano leather trim, light gunmetal hardware, and light pink lining:


----------



## tenKrat

WHEW! 

I hadn't ever posted this much, all in one shot. It doesn't help that I haven't logged on here consistently for a long while. I am so pleased with these bags and will use them a lot this summer. My MIL is thrilled with her new summer bag, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> I am considering a Divina Midi in Pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 5126974
> View attachment 5126978
> 
> 
> I love side view photos of the bag, not so keen on "end view" photos
> I feel Divina has quite an unusual shape.
> A lot wider up the sides than at the base, but with the zip closed a _*lot *_shallower at the top than the bottom ...
> 
> Those of you who own / have owned this bag.- how has it worked for you?
> 
> Does your arm squash the envelope pocket and affect the shape of the envelope flap?


I have one Divina Midi in vacchetta, and I love it. I think vacchetta is the best leather for this bag, especially if you wish for it to keep its sharp lines and structure. Pebbled leather will soften and slouch over time and with use, so the lines of the bag will not look as good with time. The regular pebbled leather is pretty heavy and not much less weight than vacchetta leather. So, if you don't mind the weight and would mind an eventual slouchy Divina Midi, then I recommend vacchetta.

My Divina Midi is a durable and reliable workhorse kind of bag. She's one of my travel handbags.  The envelope pocket doesn't bother my arm, and the flap has kept its shape.


----------



## HermesHope

tenKrat said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying a less confined and fun summer so far. A few days ago, my latest Massaccesi handbag arrived. Here she is...Ellen in white Cuoio Toscano leather and black CT leather for the handles, zipper pulls, and side tabs of the long strap attachments. Also, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. I requested black thread for the stitching and black zipper cloth for the zippers to avoid discoloration from dirt and stains.
> 
> As the main leather is white, I noticed immediately how the black edge paint was meticulously applied throughout. Keeping in mind that a human being painted all the edges carefully, I appreciate very much that Annamaria (Marco's colleague who does all the edge painting) took the time and care to perform a very difficult task. I mean, REALLY...how many people have a steady enough hand to apply black paint on white leather without making at least a tiny error?! Even if I had found one, I would say, "who cares?!" because such a thing is trivial in the big scheme of life. Plus, "finding beauty in imperfection" puts some things in a more positive and healthy perspective.
> 
> This year is the "big 5-0" for me, and I like to believe that I've gotten smarter about not caring about the small stuff.
> 
> So, thank you to Annamaria for her exquisite handiwork!
> 
> I am very, very happy with my first (and only) white and a-bit-of-black leather handbag!
> 
> View attachment 5131207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131209



WOW! That is such an incredible bag. Congratulations and well done for having the imagination to do this!


----------



## tenKrat

smile10281 said:


> @tenKrat your Ellen is stunning! And you always have the best mod shots. The bag itself is perfect and it complements your dress and shoes so nicely! Wish I had your style!


Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## tenKrat

HermesHope said:


> WOW! That is such an incredible bag. Congratulations and well done for having the imagination to do this!


Thank you!


----------



## Cessair

tenKrat said:


> I also placed an order for another Little Selene on my MIL's behalf. Here is hers in dark brown straw, tan Cuoio Toscano leather trim, light gunmetal hardware, and light pink lining:
> View attachment 5131306


@tenKrat I love the beautiful results of your creativity - very inspiring! thank you for sharing


----------



## AliceWondered

tenKrat said:


> Ellen is a solid medium-size handbag. It's similar in size to Daphne, and a touch bigger than Modena Midi. I carry her by hand or on the elbow. I can also place the standard length handles on my shoulder (I have a small frame), but the top of the bag comes right under my armpit.  The handles can be lengthened or shortened, of course. A removable crossbody strap comes standard with Ellen.
> View attachment 5131236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131237


All of your bag choices are so lovely, but this bag with those shoes is just too good! Fabulous!


----------



## Sickgrl13

tenKrat said:


> Little Selene is very similar in size to Ellen. She is another perfect medium-size handbag. I told Marco I did not want a crossbody strap since I would carry Little Selene by the bamboo handles only.
> View attachment 5131285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131286


Those bamboo handles are just *chef's kiss.*


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Hi everyone, I hope you all are enjoying a less confined and fun summer so far. A few days ago, my latest Massaccesi handbag arrived. Here she is...Ellen in white Cuoio Toscano leather and black CT leather for the handles, zipper pulls, and side tabs of the long strap attachments. Also, dark gunmetal hardware, and red lining. I requested black thread for the stitching and black zipper cloth for the zippers to avoid discoloration from dirt and stains.
> 
> As the main leather is white, I noticed immediately how the black edge paint was meticulously applied throughout. Keeping in mind that a human being painted all the edges carefully, I appreciate very much that Annamaria (Marco's colleague who does all the edge painting) took the time and care to perform a very difficult task. I mean, REALLY...how many people have a steady enough hand to apply black paint on white leather without making at least a tiny error?! Even if I had found one, I would say, "who cares?!" because such a thing is trivial in the big scheme of life. Plus, "finding beauty in imperfection" puts some things in a more positive and healthy perspective.
> 
> This year is the "big 5-0" for me, and I like to believe that I've gotten smarter about not caring about the small stuff.
> 
> So, thank you to Annamaria for her exquisite handiwork!
> 
> I am very, very happy with my first (and only) white and a-bit-of-black leather handbag!
> 
> View attachment 5131207
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131209


That is a really lovely bag. I do not have a white bag, but I think I will at some point.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Another handbag came in the white box, too. Some of you know that vacchetta is my all-time favorite Massaccesi leather, so of course I had to order something in the handmade vacchetta that was recently offered.
> 
> As soon as I saw the handmade vacchetta, I asked Marco if he could procure something for me that would be perfect with this leather on a summer bag. I had never before asked for something that he does not have in his inventory, but I thought my request was a pretty good "first-time" request. So, here is Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal hardware, and purple lining. The leather is absolutely exquisite.
> 
> View attachment 5131281
> 
> View attachment 5131282


Wow you are so creative.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> I also placed an order for another Little Selene on my MIL's behalf. Here is hers in dark brown straw, tan Cuoio Toscano leather trim, light gunmetal hardware, and light pink lining:
> View attachment 5131306



I love all your posts @tenKrat and I also love allll the bags. This one for your MIL is my favorite though. Your taste is amazing and I love how you take care of your MIL. And now...I want bamboo handles!!!


----------



## TotinScience

tenKrat said:


> Another handbag came in the white box, too. Some of you know that vacchetta is my all-time favorite Massaccesi leather, so of course I had to order something in the handmade vacchetta that was recently offered.
> 
> As soon as I saw the handmade vacchetta, I asked Marco if he could procure something for me that would be perfect with this leather on a summer bag. I had never before asked for something that he does not have in his inventory, but I thought my request was a pretty good "first-time" request. So, here is Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal hardware, and purple lining. The leather is absolutely exquisite.
> 
> View attachment 5131281
> 
> View attachment 5131282


@tenKrat, this is MAJOR. I absolutely love the way you reimagined this Little Selene. It's the most perfect summer bag ever!


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> I have one Divina Midi in vacchetta, and I love it. I think vacchetta is the best leather for this bag, especially if you wish for it to keep its sharp lines and structure. Pebbled leather will soften and slouch over time and with use, so the lines of the bag will not look as good with time. The regular pebbled leather is pretty heavy and not much less weight than vacchetta leather. So, if you don't mind the weight and would mind an eventual slouchy Divina Midi, then I recommend vacchetta.
> 
> My Divina Midi is a durable and reliable workhorse kind of bag. She's one of my travel handbags.  The envelope pocket doesn't bother my arm, and the flap has kept its shape.


Thank you *so* much for this info, @tenKrat 

I will seriously consider Vacchetta. 
(And if I go forth with Pebbled, I will ask for "firmly structured/stiff backing")


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> A white box from Italy arrived. Silver glitter leather with trim in Paloma grey Nappa. Gold hardware and sage lining. Marco changed up the design from my previous Astra satchel. See strap attachment and no top handle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125796
> View attachment 5125797
> View attachment 5125799


@Kylacove This Astra is lovely. The silver glitter leather looks more muted in real life than in the Massaccesi photos. Thumbs up on the light gold hardware with the silver leather. That combination is more elegant than silver on silver, to me anyway. I have it on my Minerva Midi. The wider shoulder strap looks great, too.


----------



## tenKrat

bonniekir said:


> No pic of vachetta, but a pic of a colour I never use, but this was so close to Amalfi lemons, I simply could not resist! A crisp lemon yellow with a hint of lime... lol
> Also the model was new to me , so I got a few..
> juliet reg size in Verona lemon! The sunny pic is close to real.. the full bag is in a bit of shadow..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126268
> View attachment 5126269


I like this "crisp" lemon yellow, @bonniekir. Yellow is a tricky color for me. Usually when I see a yellow bag, it either looks a bit like mustard, or it's a little too pale and flat, or it looks chalky. Lemon Verona looks like it would complement the splotches of neon yellow on two dresses that I have, without me having to carry an actual neon yellow bag and looking too neon, LOL.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> Not Divina related but here are the two other Theias:
> 
> Night blue Suede:
> View attachment 5126956
> 
> And Cuoio Toscano:
> View attachment 5126957
> 
> Again filled with cosmetic pouch, wallet, umbrella and MacBook.
> Will do a post with all 4 on the reference thread, too.


I love the Cuoio Toscana Theia.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @Ludmilla  _*So *_useful photos!
> I love the way Cuoio Toscano hangs, keeping it's shape at the base yet a light drape at the top.
> 
> 
> Now all we need are similar photos of Theia Midis
> Do they drape less (being narrower)?


I have a Theia Midi in gold diamond leather, which is my most blingy bag. Blingy is not in my nature. We all know that computer photos distort color. When I received my bag, I was surprised that the gold was quite blingy in real life. I went with it and wear it to jazz up a plain black dress or when I want a fun or "surprise!" element in my outfit. That's how blingy and bright my bag is. 

So, to answer your question, the Theia Midi drapes less, especially if the bag is full of your stuff. I dug up a photo of my ONLY shiny bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> I have a Theia Midi in gold diamond leather, which is my most blingy bag. Blingy is not in my nature. We all know that computer photos distort color. When I received my bag, I was surprised that the gold was quite blingy in real life. I went with it and wear it to jazz up a plain black dress or when I want a fun or "surprise!" element in my outfit. That's how blingy and bright my bag is.
> 
> So, to answer your question, the Theia Midi drapes less, especially if the bag is full of your stuff. I dug up a photo of my ONLY shiny bag.
> View attachment 5131903


Good news for me that the Midi slouches less .
I am considering a Theia Midi in either Cuoio Toscano or the new Handmade Vacchetta. I am hoping a less slouchy Theia Midi will result in a saddle-bag appearance...


----------



## tenKrat

Cessair said:


> @tenKrat I love the beautiful results of your creativity - very inspiring! thank you for sharing





AliceWondered said:


> All of your bag choices are so lovely, but this bag with those shoes is just too good! Fabulous!





Sickgrl13 said:


> Those bamboo handles are just *chef's kiss.*





southernbelle43 said:


> Wow you are so creative.





christinemliu said:


> I love all your posts @tenKrat and I also love allll the bags. This one for your MIL is my favorite though. Your taste is amazing and I love how you take care of your MIL. And now...I want bamboo handles!!!





TotinScience said:


> @tenKrat, this is MAJOR. I absolutely love the way you reimagined this Little Selene. It's the most perfect summer bag ever!


Thank you, everyone. 

@christinemliu For many years, my MIL carried one handbag, a black Coach satchel, until it almost died. And then she would replace it with another black Coach satchel. I watched her replace that bag three or four times over 20+ years. Finally, I thought to myself, "Enough already!" and took matters into my own hands. DH and I gave her a black Zhoe for her birthday three years ago, and she was finally hooked. (Several years ago, I had shown her my Massaccesi bags and told her about how Marco is a talented artisan, the gorgeous Italian leather, etc., but she was only politely interested. We never talked handbags after that.)

After wearing her Zhoe for a while, she asked me to design another bag for her. I told her that I would design her MM bags, but no more black bags for her! She has a nice collection now with various colors and leathers. Her Massaccesi bags have even influenced her to wear more colors so that her clothes match her bags. (She used to only wear black and grey.) So, of course, we've gone clothes shopping several times over the last eighteen months to transform her clothing wardrobe, too. That was a lot of fun. I managed to convert one family member to Massaccesi. None of my friends are into handbags.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Good news for me that the Midi slouches less .
> I am considering a Theia Midi in either Cuoio Toscano or the new Handmade Vacchetta. I am hoping a less slouchy Theia Midi will result in a saddle-bag appearance...


You should let Marco know that so he can possibly make adjustments to achieve the look you want.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I love all your posts @tenKrat and I also love allll the bags. This one for your MIL is my favorite though. Your taste is amazing and I love how you take care of your MIL. And now...I want bamboo handles!!!


I agree I love the straw bag so much that I have ordered a nut brown straw bag with bamboo handles. I told Marco to select the lining and hardware.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> As a left-handed person who carries my bag on my left shoulder, I say: Please let us have this ONE thing. There are so many things oriented toward right-handed people that no one realizes. We deserve this! (My kingdom for a can opener! Or a corkscrew! Or playing cards! Or a measuring cup! Or chef's knife! Or a notebook!)


@coach943, I read this list out loud to the three lefties in my family, and they totally agree with you!!! With all of it. And my husband and I didn't even realize playing cards cater to right-handies...and they would add, those college desks with the movable table! And a computer mouse...


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @christinemliu For many years, my MIL carried one handbag, a black Coach satchel, until it almost died. And then she would replace it with another black Coach satchel. I watched her replace that bag three or four times over 20+ years. Finally, I thought to myself, "Enough already!" and took matters into my own hands. DH and I gave her a black Zhoe for her birthday three years ago, and she was finally hooked. (Several years ago, I had shown her my Massaccesi bags and told her about how Marco is a talented artisan, the gorgeous Italian leather, etc., but she was only politely interested. We never talked handbags after that.)
> 
> After wearing her Zhoe for a while, she asked me to design another bag for her. I told her that I would design her MM bags, but no more black bags for her! She has a nice collection now with various colors and leathers. Her Massaccesi bags have even influenced her to wear more colors so that her clothes match her bags. (She used to only wear black and grey.) So, of course, we've gone clothes shopping several times over the last eighteen months to transform her clothing wardrobe, too. That was a lot of fun. I managed to convert one family member to Massaccesi. None of my friends are into handbags.


@tenKrat, this is so incredibly sweet. I love this story. That's so fun you can share your love with handbags and clothes with her! One of my daughters started to carry around a crossbody leather bag this year. I hope this leads to a shared love of Massaccesi eventually!


----------



## Ludmilla

@tenKrat you got some incredibly beautiful bags!


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> @coach943, I read this list out loud to the three lefties in my family, and they totally agree with you!!! With all of it. And my husband and I didn't even realize playing cards cater to right-handies...and they would add, those college desks with the movable table! And a computer mouse...



Yes, the desk one is huge. Now please go ask them about their phones.

After I starting thinking about it, I suddenly realized MY PHONE IS RIGHT HANDED. I had absolutely no idea. You have to use your right hand to unlock it. The button to use the fingerprint scanner is where your right index finger is. The button to unlock is for your right thumb. It explains SO MANY THINGS. I have never been able to take a one-handed selfie with my cell phone. 

I've always wondered how people whip out their phone and a take a picture so easily. They do it all the time. I have NEVER been able to figure out how to take a selfie. I always end up turning the screen off, usually multiple times. Then I could never remember which button to push with my thumb to snap the phone. I simply Could. Not. Do. It.

I've never, ever tried to take a group selfie because I knew I wouldn't be able to do it and would be mortified because others do it so easily. IT IS BECAUSE MY PHONE IS RIGHT HANDED. I was using my left hand to try to snap a picture. I shared this with a friend of mine who is left handed, and it blew her mind, too. I was so thankful that I'm not the only one.

And now I am even more grateful that Marco's purses are left-handed.


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> I  THIS BAG.
> 
> View attachment 5131290
> 
> View attachment 5131292


Those bamboo handles are absolutely amazing. I love it so much.It is just perfect with the red, too.


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> Another handbag came in the white box, too. Some of you know that vacchetta is my all-time favorite Massaccesi leather, so of course I had to order something in the handmade vacchetta that was recently offered.
> 
> As soon as I saw the handmade vacchetta, I asked Marco if he could procure something for me that would be perfect with this leather on a summer bag. I had never before asked for something that he does not have in his inventory, but I thought my request was a pretty good "first-time" request. So, here is Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal hardware, and purple lining. The leather is absolutely exquisite.
> 
> View attachment 5131281
> 
> View attachment 5131282


I cannot stop thinking about this Little Selene with the bamboo handles. I love it so much. I'm thinking about an edgy version. I love the red, and I too want to try the vacchetta. Vacchetta is my favorite leather. 

I'm thinking red for the main body and metallic black for the strips that go from the bottom up toward the handles. Hardware in dark gunmetal. Maybe black edge paint? Not sure about that. Make it really lux and go with a black or beige lambskin interior. I wonder if Marco could make a tassel with the top circle piece that loops around in some kind of bamboo.

I already have a red/black Miss M, so I absolutely do not need another red and black bag. I really wish I was not spending a ridiculous amount of money on a new AC and exterior paint for my house this summer. 

I also think the bamboo handle would be perfect for the Astra satchel. I'm not a satchel person, but I like the idea of it. I wonder if Astra works in Cuoio Toscano. That is another leather I want to try. Maybe in Indian Yellow or Tangerine or Metallic Orange. Maybe Navy Blue or Black as the accent color? I'm not sure. Maybe Black accents with black edge paint? Or black contrast stitching?  A tassel would be great too with the bamboo top. So many possibilities!


----------



## Jktgal

Fancyfree said:


> I am considering a Divina Midi in Pebbled leather.
> 
> View attachment 5126974
> View attachment 5126978
> 
> 
> I love side view photos of the bag, not so keen on "end view" photos
> I feel Divina has quite an unusual shape.
> A lot wider up the sides than at the base, but with the zip closed a _*lot *_shallower at the top than the bottom ...
> 
> Those of you who own / have owned this bag.- how has it worked for you?
> 
> Does your arm squash the envelope pocket and affect the shape of the envelope flap?


I have this, love it. No issues whatsoever. Great work bag. I put my small water bottle at the side pack and it's stretched it a bit but that's ok cause that's is what it's for when I use it.




__





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

I think I've ordered at least 1 bag from every promo since last year so I have a few dozen MMs. He has so many style s and different leathers to try it was too easy to do, lol.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Fancyfree

Jktgal said:


> I have this, love it. No issues whatsoever. Great work bag. I put my small water bottle at the side pack and it's stretched it a bit but that's ok cause that's is what it's for when I use it.


Thank you, @Jktgal ! Your post clinched it .

I am going to order a Purple Pebbled Divina Midi with stiff backing . The current Purple Pebbled is a very dark, inky blue purple and matte/not shiny.
Purple lining. Light Gold hardware

(And reversed zipper orientation )


----------



## Fancyfree

I'm wondering whether I find the Divina strap attachments a bit plain...  But I do not want any extra hardware (so no Victoria or Selene handles)...

What do _*you*_ lot think, would a Daphne strap attachment enhance the bag or clutter the design?


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone remember what this leather is called? It's a beautiful blue with a sheen.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone remember what this leather is called? It's a beautiful blue with a sheen.


This looks like Glitter nubuck. A leather Marco had a number of years ago. I had cream shimmer nubuck in a midi Soulmate that my very good friend absolutely loved so I gave it to her. He might still have some left in different colors. I know there was a lovely beige shimmer nubuck and a couple of other colors.


----------



## BittyMonkey

djfmn said:


> This looks like Glitter nubuck. A leather Marco had a number of years ago. I had cream shimmer nubuck in a midi Soulmate that my very good friend absolutely loved so I gave it to her. He might still have some left in different colors. I know there was a lovely beige shimmer nubuck and a couple of other colors.


Thanks so much! I never use it because it was huge so I'm thinking of letting her go. But the leather is so pretty...


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Thanks so much! I never use it because it was huge so I'm thinking of letting her go. But the leather is so pretty...


It is such a gorgeous leather. Your bag is gorgeous. I love the color really pretty. I know Marco has a little of it left not sure what colors he has because a friend of mine ordered a shimmer nubuck bag a little while ago.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I'm wondering whether I find the Divina strap attachments a bit plain...  But I do not want any extra hardware (so no Victoria or Selene handles)...
> 
> What do _*you*_ lot think, would a Daphne strap attachment enhance the bag or clutter the design?
> View attachment 5132704
> View attachment 5132707



My thought is that it would look good, especially complementing the "V" shape on the exterior envelope. If you like it, you're the main vote though haha. Happy designing!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> I'm wondering whether I find the Divina strap attachments a bit plain...  But I do not want any extra hardware (so no Victoria or Selene handles)...
> 
> What do _*you*_ lot think, would a Daphne strap attachment enhance the bag or clutter the design?
> View attachment 5132704
> View attachment 5132707


I think the Daphne strap attachment would work because its “V”-shaped opening mimics the “V” shape of the envelope flap.

Edit: I just read @christinemliu’s post.


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Ellen is a solid medium-size handbag. It's similar in size to Daphne, and a touch bigger than Modena Midi. I carry her by hand or on the elbow. I can also place the standard length handles on my shoulder (I have a small frame), but the top of the bag comes right under my armpit.  The handles can be lengthened or shortened, of course. A removable crossbody strap comes standard with Ellen.
> View attachment 5131236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131237


Oh, man! This Ellen is beautiful! You did an amazing job designing it.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone buy anything with the last of the Verona? I got a Mint Verona Hera with Lilac lambskin lining to replace another Mint Verona bag that I'm not loving. I'm so glad he had some Mint Verona left because I adore this color.


----------



## coach943

Someone in the Vintage Coach thread prompted me go through my vintage bags this weekend and take some photos. That lead to some  purse-room and closet reorganization. I am too afraid to count, but I think I have about 200 purses if you include my rehab pile and my briefcases. (!!!!!!). Anyway, I took pictures of a bunch of my bags, including my bags from Marco and posted about how I stopped buying Coach and mass produced bags after I found Marco. Marco's vacchetta especially reminds me of the vintage bags I love so much. 

I thought I'd share my post about Marco and my photos of my Massaccesi bags here, too. My insta is https://www.instagram.com/jennswartz01/


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, man! This Ellen is beautiful! You did an amazing job designing it.


Thanks!


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> Someone in the Vintage Coach thread prompted me go through my vintage bags this weekend and take some photos. That lead to some  purse-room and closet reorganization. I am too afraid to count, but I think I have about 200 purses if you include my rehab pile and my briefcases. (!!!!!!). Anyway, I took pictures of a bunch of my bags, including my bags from Marco and posted about how I stopped buying Coach and mass produced bags after I found Marco. Marco's vacchetta especially reminds me of the vintage bags I love so much.
> 
> I thought I'd share my post about Marco and my photos of my Massaccesi bags here, too. My insta is https://www.instagram.com/jennswartz01/


I love your vintage Coach handbags. They remind me of my mother's collection. I kept three of her bags, all of them "handcrafted in the United States", making them even more special to me. I especially love your Bonnie Cashin totes with the clasp pockets---beautiful.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is a better photo of my MIL’s straw Little Selene with bamboo handles:


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> My thought is that it would look good, especially complementing the "V" shape on the exterior envelope. If you like it, you're the main vote though haha. Happy designing!





tenKrat said:


> I think the Daphne strap attachment would work because its “V”-shaped opening mimics the “V” shape of the envelope flap.


Thank you @christinemliu and @tenKrat


----------



## Sickgrl13

piosavsfan said:


> Anyone buy anything with the last of the Verona? I got a Mint Verona Hera with Lilac lambskin lining to replace another Mint Verona bag that I'm not loving. I'm so glad he had some Mint Verona left because I adore this color.


I am also getting a bag in mint Verona--a midi Diva with lambskin lining and a contrasting edge paint.  The color was just too gorgeous to pass up!


----------



## piosavsfan

Sickgrl13 said:


> I am also getting a bag in mint Verona--a midi Diva with lambskin lining and a contrasting edge paint.  The color was just too gorgeous to pass up!


Which lambskin lining did you pick? What color are you doing for edge paint?


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Another handbag came in the white box, too. Some of you know that vacchetta is my all-time favorite Massaccesi leather, so of course I had to order something in the handmade vacchetta that was recently offered.
> 
> As soon as I saw the handmade vacchetta, I asked Marco if he could procure something for me that would be perfect with this leather on a summer bag. I had never before asked for something that he does not have in his inventory, but I thought my request was a pretty good "first-time" request. So, here is Little Selene in red cherry handmade vacchetta leather, light gunmetal hardware, and purple lining. The leather is absolutely exquisite.
> 
> View attachment 5131281
> 
> View attachment 5131282



This is incredible! That shade of red is amazing, it goes so well with the bamboo handles. I was not drawn to the Little Selene at first because I thought the straps look a little odd on such a small bag, but now I want one exactly like yours.




Fancyfree said:


> I'm wondering whether I find the Divina strap attachments a bit plain...  But I do not want any extra hardware (so no Victoria or Selene handles)...
> 
> What do _*you*_ lot think, would a Daphne strap attachment enhance the bag or clutter the design?
> View attachment 5132704
> View attachment 5132707



I think it will look good. That attachment on the Daphne is one of my favourite aspect on that bag.




coach943 said:


> Someone in the Vintage Coach thread prompted me go through my vintage bags this weekend and take some photos. That lead to some  purse-room and closet reorganization. I am too afraid to count, but I think I have about 200 purses if you include my rehab pile and my briefcases. (!!!!!!). Anyway, I took pictures of a bunch of my bags, including my bags from Marco and posted about how I stopped buying Coach and mass produced bags after I found Marco. Marco's vacchetta especially reminds me of the vintage bags I love so much.
> 
> I thought I'd share my post about Marco and my photos of my Massaccesi bags here, too. My insta is https://www.instagram.com/jennswartz01/



Thanks for sharing, I love all your  Coach bags. I was most drawn to the calf hair Phoebe, that colour and texture is so unique.




piosavsfan said:


> Anyone buy anything with the last of the Verona? I got a Mint Verona Hera with Lilac lambskin lining to replace another Mint Verona bag that I'm not loving. I'm so glad he had some Mint Verona left because I adore this color.



The Mint Verona is super pretty, I would have ordered it if I can carry it off. Pastels do not go well with my skin tone. I ordered a Midi Hera in Bluette Verona with Beige lambskin lining. It just shipped today and I'm so eager for it to arrive!


----------



## christinemliu

Mid Summer Special promo! I just saw the e-mail. July 13-14. Free bamboo handles, free lambskin lining, and free rose gold hardware! Bamboo handles though is limited to certain styles and there is a minimum of 250 euro. Details here:




__





						Mid Summer Specials
					





					mailchi.mp
				




I am loving the bamboo handles...and wow, I think the rose gold must be a new hardware addition option?


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Mid Summer Special promo! I just saw the e-mail. July 13-14. Free bamboo handles, free lambskin lining, and free rose gold hardware! Bamboo handles though is limited to certain styles and there is a minimum of 250 euro. Details here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid Summer Specials
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mailchi.mp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the bamboo handles...and wow, I think the rose gold must be a new hardware addition option?



Wow, what an amazing deal! Lambskin lining, bamboo handles, rose gold hardware - basically everything new and exciting thrown in to this special!!

I have a space problem, I need to sell more in order to buy more. Told myself the Verona last call will be my final bag till I sell some, but this special is killing my resolve.


----------



## coach943

I'm so excited about Marco's sale! I'm selling a bunch of purses right now that I don't use. I'm definitely going to use the proceeds to buy a new bag from Marco. I really want something with bamboo handles and lambskin lining. Something that is lux but edgy. I cannot wait to design this.


----------



## coach943

I really want something edgy and unique for this bag. I had some ideas and got recommendations from Marco. I'm going with a Little Selene Zip in hot pink pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware. 

I'm doing mint lambskin because I like my interior to be a pop of color that contrasts with the leather.

I was thinking about contrast edge-paint or contrast stitching. Marco suggested dark around edge paint to go with the bamboo handles and contrast stitching in dark brown. 

My birthday is next week. This is definitely a treatyoself bag.


----------



## djfmn

I have a nut brown straw Little Selene with bamboo handles on the way. But I love @tenKrat Little Selene in vachetta. I know I dont need another bag but I am tempted to get another Little Selene in handmade vachetta with bamboo handles and lambskin lining.


----------



## christinemliu

If anyone is like me and debating rust brown (left) handmade vacchetta with tan handmade vacchetta (right), here's a comparison shot:


----------



## coach943

Those look wonderful. I especially love the rust color. Marco had a special rust vacchetta one time that I missed out on. I still regret that.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@tenKrat your black and white bag is so pretty. And your mil bag, so summery!!! Having a nice mil is the best thing.
I’m also left handed!! So many of us! Scissors are my cryptonite. People say I’m clumsy but the world is just not built for me! Watches need to be special for left handed people to… In Spain lefties were “corrected” because it was the mark of the devil lol. My grandma was left handed and corrected, but she always picked up her kids and grandkids with her left hand. And stirred the spoon in her soups and stews with her left hand as well (the important things in life right?)
For can opener, get and electric one!





						Amazon.com: Kitchen Mama Electric Can Opener: Open Your Cans with A Simple Push of Button - No Sharp Edge, Food-Safe and Battery Operated Handheld Can Opener(Red): Kitchen & Dining
					

Amazon.com: Kitchen Mama Electric Can Opener: Open Your Cans with A Simple Push of Button - No Sharp Edge, Food-Safe and Battery Operated Handheld Can Opener(Red): Kitchen & Dining



					www.amazon.com


----------



## tenKrat

BagsAndCarbs said:


> @tenKrat your black and white bag is so pretty. And your mil bag, so summery!!! Having a nice mil is the best thing.
> 
> In Spain lefties were “corrected” because it was the mark of the devil lol. My grandma was left handed and corrected, but she always picked up her kids and grandkids with her left hand.


Thank you @BagsAndCarbs.

I have Spanish ancestors, and my grandmother used to “correct” my brother when we were growing up. I felt so bad for him when she would scold him harshly and swat at his left hand. He was never “corrected”, good for him. It’s a silly old superstition.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> If anyone is like me and debating rust brown (left) handmade vacchetta with tan handmade vacchetta (right), here's a comparison shot:
> View attachment 5136363


The veining on the tan is fabulous. Which did you end up choosing?


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I really want something edgy and unique for this bag. I had some ideas and got recommendations from Marco. I'm going with a Little Selene Zip in hot pink pebbled leather with dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I'm doing mint lambskin because I like my interior to be a pop of color that contrasts with the leather.
> 
> I was thinking about contrast edge-paint or contrast stitching. Marco suggested dark around edge paint to go with the bamboo handles and contrast stitching in dark brown.
> 
> My birthday is next week. This is definitely a treatyoself bag.


I look forward to seeing your bag. Pink leather and dark brown stitching is a lovely combination.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> The veining on the tan is fabulous. Which did you end up choosing?



I went with the tan! Your Little Selenes were super inspiring. I added a top zipper likes yours...but in reverse direction ! Also an exterior zip pocket.


----------



## Kylacove

Other than each version being thinner and lighter than the last, I'm a bit confused which Vacchetta is the best. Marco sold me on the Cuoio Toscana by saying it was the leather sought after by people wanting fine Italian made leather bags. Now the handmade Vacchetta is being promoted as the most luxurious. I don't mind some marks but I hate to be constantly rubbing them out. Does anyone have experience with the 3 versions of Vacchetta? Thinking of a taupe Ellen with rose gold hardware.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kylacove said:


> Other than each version being thinner and lighter than the last, I'm a bit confused which Vacchetta is the best. Marco sold me on the Cuoio Toscana by saying it was the leather sought after by people wanting fine Italian made leather bags. Now the handmade Vacchetta is being promoted as the most luxurious. I don't mind some marks but I hate to be constantly rubbing them out. Does anyone have experience with the 3 versions of Vacchetta? Thinking of a taupe Ellen with rose gold hardware.


Based on tonight's quite brutal nail scratching of my sample of Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta and carefully selected areas of my bags in Bordeaux Vacchetta and Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano, I'd say that Cuoio Toscano is the most resilient. Not a mark to show 

On my Bordeaux Vacchetta the scratch marks show well but are _fairly_ easily rubbed out with some leather grease /Renapur and a massage.

The Handmade Vacchetta sample scratches easily and I can't seem to rub it out. Maybe due to the shiny surface? But the Handmade Vacchetta is _*SO*_ beautiful. Rustic _*elegance*_.

Maybe Cuoio Toscano is the best workhorse (and a very beautiful one at that), Handmade Vacchetta the exquisite but more delicate and temperamental Arabian and normal Vacchetta somewhere in between?


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you for your observations. I'm trying to only order bags that I will love and not just like, and durability is a big factor for a workhorse bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Thank you for your observations. I'm trying to only order bags that I will love and not just like, and durability is a big factor for a workhorse bag.


@Kylacove, which leather and color did you end up choosing?


----------



## Kylacove

I decided to not order another bag right now.  It's so hard when I want to try a new style. And rose gold hardware! Just trying to enjoy my new silver Astra satchel and be content.


----------



## Cleda

My Hera Midi in Bluette Verona, with Beige lambskin lining. For the first time, a bag from MM smells more amazing inside than outside! Lambskin lining is truly divine, glad I impulsively decided to top up for it.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> My Hera Midi in Bluette Verona, with Beige lambskin lining. For the first time, a bag from MM smells more amazing inside than outside! Lambskin lining is truly divine, glad I impulsively decided to top up for it.
> View attachment 5144639
> View attachment 5144640


Oh @Cleda this is a really gorgeous Hera! The leather is already so scrumptious on the sides, whoa. I really am enjoying lambskin these days too. Soft, and I'm discovering it is surprisingly quite hardy!


----------



## Cleda

Thanks @christinemliu, I love the beautiful pleating on the sides too, that caught my eye the moment I unboxed the bag! Verona is perfect for a style like Hera. The option to upgrade to lambskin lining truly spoils us MM customers. It is such a significant upgrade, I highly recommend everyone try it!



Fancyfree said:


> I could not help myself, I simply _had_ to order another Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap, this time in Blue Iris
> 
> My Brown and Black Hera Midis are my most elegant, beautiful (and practical!) bags...
> View attachment 5120029
> View attachment 5120030
> 
> I feel Hera is the ultimate Verona bag and Verona is the ultimate Hera leather.
> There has, however, been an issue with all my Heras, including my full sized Pebbled Hera, - "leather pull"
> 
> "Leather pull" is my term for when the weight of a bag with contents causes the leather around/next to/below the bag's strap connector to stretch or bend.
> View attachment 5120032
> View attachment 5120033
> View attachment 5120034
> 
> I truly hate "leather pull"  , which is why I request that D-rings on Zhoes and Penelope Messengers are sewn on top end of bag...
> View attachment 5120036
> 
> Anyway, Marco and I have figured out how to similarily avoid the "leather pull" on Heras, so I feel I should share it, in case any of you might want this Hera solution yourselves.
> 
> Simply request  "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ . If you like, you can use this photo to illustrate:
> View attachment 5120048



My Hera Midi is made according to @Fancyfree's suggestion, to avoid leather pull. Now that I have received the bag, I can see the difference: The loop at the top of the handle attachment sticks out the top, instead of laying in-line with the top of the bag. It is such a subtle difference I wouldn't have noticed it without bringing out another Hera Midi for comparison. Thanks for bringing this issue up @Fancyfree, I think this is a forever bag for me (last of the Veronas, and my first lambskin lining), it would be unfortunate if the leather pull happened as that will irk me.

Left - Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag
Middle and right - Regular unmodified


----------



## piosavsfan

I got my last order from Marco in record time - arrived 2.5 weeks after ordering.

I'm so glad that I decided on a re-do of Mint Verona in a Hera before this leather was gone for good. I love Mint so much. I can't ever get this color to photograph accurately, it's more minty in person. The lilac lambskin lining is really fabulous.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I got my last order from Marco in record time - arrived 2.5 weeks after ordering.
> 
> I'm so glad that I decided on a re-do of Mint Verona in a Hera before this leather was gone for good. I love Mint so much. I can't ever get this color to photograph accurately, it's more minty in person. The lilac lambskin lining is really fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 5147831
> View attachment 5147832
> View attachment 5147833


This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the Mint Verona and the lining you selected is stunning. I love your new bag. Enjoy.


----------



## Cleda

piosavsfan said:


> I got my last order from Marco in record time - arrived 2.5 weeks after ordering.
> 
> I'm so glad that I decided on a re-do of Mint Verona in a Hera before this leather was gone for good. I love Mint so much. I can't ever get this color to photograph accurately, it's more minty in person. The lilac lambskin lining is really fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 5147831
> View attachment 5147832
> View attachment 5147833



Wow this is stunning, the soft mint shade looks perfect against the gentle folds on a Hera. That lining is perfect against the mint too. Lambskin lining is an amazing upgrade, I cannot shout that loud enough. We are so spoiled to have 21 shades of those to choose from.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous. I love the Mint Verona aand the lining you selected is stunning. I love your new bag. Enjoy.


Thank you!


Cleda said:


> Wow this is stunning, the soft mint shade looks perfect against the gentle folds on a Hera. That lining is perfect against the mint too. Lambskin lining is an amazing upgrade, I cannot shout that loud enough. We are so spoiled to have 21 shades of those to choose from.


Thank you!  I really love lambskin lining, it's so luxurious. This is my 2nd bag with lambskin and I'm glad it's an option because I don't really like the feel of the regular lining.


----------



## TotinScience

piosavsfan said:


> I got my last order from Marco in record time - arrived 2.5 weeks after ordering.
> 
> I'm so glad that I decided on a re-do of Mint Verona in a Hera before this leather was gone for good. I love Mint so much. I can't ever get this color to photograph accurately, it's more minty in person. The lilac lambskin lining is really fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 5147831
> View attachment 5147832
> View attachment 5147833


this is SO PRETTY!!!


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> I got my last order from Marco in record time - arrived 2.5 weeks after ordering.
> 
> I'm so glad that I decided on a re-do of Mint Verona in a Hera before this leather was gone for good. I love Mint so much. I can't ever get this color to photograph accurately, it's more minty in person. The lilac lambskin lining is really fabulous.
> 
> View attachment 5147831
> View attachment 5147832
> View attachment 5147833


Hera is one of my most favorite MM styles, and this one is fabulous. Very pretty color combination.


----------



## Cleda

Hera Midi has become my favourite MM style too! How do people like to wear their full sized/ midi Heras? With the top part flat and straight, or slouching down like in MM's lookbook? I can't decide... I used to prefer the slouching down look, but somehow the Verona is a little thicker and seems to suit the straight look more.

First trip out with my new Hera Midi! Still obsessing over the beige lambskin lining. I want to keep touching it, but am so afraid of dirtying it.




From MM's lookbook:


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> Hera Midi has become my favourite MM style too! How do people like to wear their full sized/ midi Heras? With the top part flat and straight, or slouching down like in MM's lookbook? I can't decide... I used to prefer the slouching down look, but somehow the Verona is a little thicker and seems to suit the straight look more.
> 
> First trip out with my new Hera Midi! Still obsessing over the beige lambskin lining. I want to keep touching it, but am so afraid of dirtying it.
> View attachment 5148850
> View attachment 5148849
> 
> 
> From MM's lookbook:
> View attachment 5148853


I’ve only worn my Heras slouchy at the top, but yours looks nice! Is your top straight across because of a zipper?


----------



## Cleda

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve only worn my Heras slouchy at the top, but yours looks nice! Is your top straight across because of a zipper?



No, there isn't a zip. Somehow it doesn't slouch well at the top, it feels stiff and looks very forced. I have 2 hypotheses:
1) Thickness of Verona
2) The way the handle attachment is joined to the bag to avoid the leather pull that I mentioned in my reveal on the previous page


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> No, there isn't a zip. Somehow it doesn't slouch well at the top, it feels stiff and looks very forced. I have 2 hypotheses:
> 1) Thickness of Verona
> 2) The way the handle attachment is joined to the bag to avoid the leather pull that I mentioned in my reveal on the previous page


I have a Hera with a top zipper in Nappa and the top is straight across due to the top zipper.
As for Verona, I have many bags in Verona and most of them slouch across the zipper but I don't have a Hera Midi, and I think it would be more due to the style of Hera Midi that makes the top part straight.
I do have a Verona in Tulipano though where Marco kept the leather very thick and it was able to keep the stiff structure.
So for a firmer structured look, I think it would be possible for most leathers if you ask Marco.
Also, the picture with the model from MM's lookbook is a Hera in Merinos, so the larger size with only one magnetic closure and Merinos leather both make it more slouchy at the top


----------



## orchidmyst

orchidmyst said:


> I have a Hera with a top zipper in Nappa and the top is straight across due to the top zipper.
> As for Verona, I have many bags in Verona and most of them slouch across the zipper but I don't have a Hera Midi, and I think it would be more due to the style of Hera Midi that makes the top part straight.
> I do have a Verona in Tulipano though where Marco kept the leather very thick and it was able to keep the stiff structure.
> So for a firmer structured look, I think it would be possible for most leathers if you ask Marco.
> Also, the picture with the model from MM's lookbook is a Hera in Merinos, so the larger size with only one magnetic closure and Merinos leather both make it more slouchy at the top


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> No, there isn't a zip. Somehow it doesn't slouch well at the top, it feels stiff and looks very forced. I have 2 hypotheses:
> 1) Thickness of Verona
> 2) The way the handle attachment is joined to the bag to avoid the leather pull that I mentioned in my reveal on the previous page


Judging from the photos of your Hera and @piosavsfan's Verona Hera, I believe that Marco has recently started adding some backing to the top of the bag. And that this prevents the top slouch.



Hmm... 
This will suit _*me*_ fine, I _*prefer*_ the top not to slouch on Hera  

For those who want top slouch, I guess one could request "_no extra backing along top edge_" ? Maybe using one of these photos to show which backing one is referring to.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> No, there isn't a zip. Somehow it doesn't slouch well at the top, it feels stiff and looks very forced. I have 2 hypotheses:
> 1) Thickness of Verona
> 2) The way the handle attachment is joined to the bag to avoid the leather pull that I mentioned in my reveal on the previous page


I had to pull out my Hera in Verona and check. It does slouch in the middle. Maybe it does have something to do with the attachment or maybe the midi slouches less.


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> Judging from the photos of your Hera and @piosavsfan's Verona Hera, I believe that Marco has recently started adding some backing to the top of the bag. And that this prevents the top slouch.
> View attachment 5149116
> View attachment 5149117
> 
> Hmm...
> This will suit _*me*_ fine, I _*prefer*_ the top not to slouch on Hera
> 
> For those who want top slouch, I guess one could request "_no extra backing along top edge_" ? Maybe using one of these photos to show which backing one is referring to.


I actually asked Marco about the stiffness at the top because I wanted more slouch and he said it's just the thickness of the leather that makes it more stiff since the leather is double the thickness at the top.  It's the same for all of my Hera's with or without the different attachment. My Purple Velvet Verona slouches the least and my Mint Verona the most. They are all magnet closure. I actually prefer the straight across look for this bag now.


----------



## djfmn

Summer sale newsletter there are some amazing deals!!!


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> I have a Hera with a top zipper in Nappa and the top is straight across due to the top zipper.
> As for Verona, I have many bags in Verona and most of them slouch across the zipper but I don't have a Hera Midi, and I think it would be more due to the style of Hera Midi that makes the top part straight.
> I do have a Verona in Tulipano though where Marco kept the leather very thick and it was able to keep the stiff structure.
> So for a firmer structured look, I think it would be possible for most leathers if you ask Marco.
> Also, the picture with the model from MM's lookbook is a Hera in Merinos, so the larger size with only one magnetic closure and Merinos leather both make it more slouchy at the top



Does Verona eventually soften up? Prior to this Hera Midi, all my Verona bags are more structured styles that do not slouch. I'm just wondering if my Hera Midi will start to look different as I use it more. You make a great point as well, the larger Hera will definitely slouch more, even more so if it is in Merinos. Merinos is very soft even when brand new.




Fancyfree said:


> Judging from the photos of your Hera and @piosavsfan's Verona Hera, I believe that Marco has recently started adding some backing to the top of the bag. And that this prevents the top slouch.
> View attachment 5149116
> View attachment 5149117
> 
> Hmm...
> This will suit _*me*_ fine, I _*prefer*_ the top not to slouch on Hera
> 
> For those who want top slouch, I guess one could request "_no extra backing along top edge_" ? Maybe using one of these photos to show which backing one is referring to.



I see what you mean! I went to check that part out right away. I do not see that 'ridge' on my Hera Midi in Cuoio Toscano. When I touch both the Cuoio and Verona bags, that part feels pliable on both bags, it does not feel like there is any extra backing. It is possibly just the thickness of the leather that is creating that look. There seems to be 4 layers of leather there, maybe even 5 if the lambskin lining goes all the way up.





I really don't mind either look (straight across or slouching), what I love about the Hera style is really the sewn-in pleats and the overall design of the bag. Will report back if this Hera Midi starts to change as I use it more.



djfmn said:


> Summer sale newsletter there are some amazing deals!!!



Great deals indeed!! I hope they get snapped up soon. I saw the preview of the upcoming Autumn-Winter colours on Massaccesi's Facebook page and those colours are really pretty! Can't wait to see what will be offered.


----------



## djfmn

@tenKrat always said how much she loved the Sorrento goat leather which I missed out on when it was offered. I was thrilled to see a midi Modena in deep blue Sorrento goat with orange lining. I love Modena Midi and because the bag is not completely made I was able to ask Marco to do hand held handles which is my preference. I am super excited to get this bag.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat always said how much she loved the Sorrento goat leather which I missed out on when it was offered. I was thrilled to see a midi Modena in deep blue Sorrento goat with orange lining. I love Modena Midi and because the bag is not completely made I was able to ask Marco to do hand held handles which is my preference. I am super excited to get this bag.



Great choice! I checked out the Sorrento entry on the MM blog after seeing that sample bag too. Deep blue Sorrento looks very elegant, very suited for a bag like Modena Midi. How awesome that you can even request for some customisations! I guess that is why some bags have no lining colour stated, perhaps they are not fully constructed yet, and might even be possible to upgrade to lambskin lining.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> Great choice! I checked out the Sorrento entry on the MM blog after seeing that sample bag too. Deep blue Sorrento looks very elegant, very suited for a bag like Modena Midi. How awesome that you can even request for some customisations! I guess that is why some bags have no lining colour stated, perhaps they are not fully constructed yet, and might even be possible to upgrade to lambskin lining.


I think you are right about lining choice if there is no lining color in the list I bet you could upgrade to lambskin. If I had the choice of lining for the midi Modena in Sorrento goat I would definitely have upgraded to lambskin.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Hera Midi has become my favourite MM style too! How do people like to wear their full sized/ midi Heras? With the top part flat and straight, or slouching down like in MM's lookbook? I can't decide... I used to prefer the slouching down look, but somehow the Verona is a little thicker and seems to suit the straight look more.
> 
> First trip out with my new Hera Midi! Still obsessing over the beige lambskin lining. I want to keep touching it, but am so afraid of dirtying it.
> View attachment 5148850
> View attachment 5148849
> 
> 
> From MM's lookbook:
> View attachment 5148853



@Cleda, I love your Hera! From the thumbnail, the two vertical lines looked like whipstitching! Hera looks great in your modshot too. I just wanted to say, I have Angel Midi with blue lambskin as the exterior leather and so far, it has held up well. Of course, I don't know if the beige will be different but I've carried the Angel Midi for awhile and I haven't gotten any scratches or stains yet.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I hope our own TPFers snagged some of the deals in Marco’s midsummer sample sale.  I can’t wait for the reveal photos when the white boxes start arriving!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> I hope our own TPFers snagged some of the deals in Marco’s midsummer sample sale.  I can’t wait for the reveal photos when the white boxes start arriving!


I bought the midi Modena in Sorrento goat deep blue with orange lining. I always wanted a sorrento goat leather bag and missed out previously.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Penelope midi clipped on my  belt loop.
The belt is MM


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5152583
> 
> Penelope midi clipped on my  belt loop.
> The belt is MM


Sharp!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Sorry for the bad bathroom selfies


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5152702
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad bathroom selfies


You look super chic!


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD - my personal classic, a Juliet Midi in citrus Tuscania!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - my personal classic, a Juliet Midi in citrus Tuscania!
> 
> View attachment 5153205


Actually one of the prettiest Juliets ever!!!


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> BOTD - my personal classic, a Juliet Midi in citrus Tuscania!
> 
> View attachment 5153205


This is gorgeous.


----------



## LuvNLux

My Little Selene in Plum Pebbled leather with a back slip pocket that Marco customized to fit my phone perfectly.  I have wanted a bag in this color for a long time, I am so happy with this Little Selene.


----------



## coach943

My Little Selene Zip in hot pink pebbled leather with the bamboo handles came today. I absolutely love it! It is exactly what I wanted. The contrast stitching, contrast edge paint, and the mint lambskin lining are all fabulous. This is such a cute little statement bag.


----------



## porpentine

LuvNLux said:


> My Little Selene in Plum Pebbled leather with a back slip pocket that Marco customized to fit my phone perfectly.  I have wanted a bag in this color for a long time, I am so happy with this Little Selene.
> View attachment 5156678
> View attachment 5156679


Hi, congratulations, I love this!!! did you get yours with the cinch closure  ? I recently got a little Selene and my only disappointment was that it did not have the cinch closure which I had assumed it would have (since its on the regular and midi Selenes...)


----------



## coach943

porpentine said:


> Hi, congratulations, I love this!!! did you get yours with the cinch closure  ? I recently got a little Selene and my only disappointment was that it did not have the cinch closure which I had assumed it would have (since its on the regular and midi Selenes...)


I did not get the cinch closure. I've never really used it on my regular or midi Selenes, so I didn't even notice that it wasn't there. I do think if I get another little Selene that I'll do a zipper closure on it instead of the snap.


----------



## LuvNLux

porpentine said:


> Hi, congratulations, I love this!!! did you get yours with the cinch closure  ? I recently got a little Selene and my only disappointment was that it did not have the cinch closure which I had assumed it would have (since its on the regular and midi Selenes...)


Good question!  I will have to go check.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> My Little Selene in Plum Pebbled leather with a back slip pocket that Marco customized to fit my phone perfectly.  I have wanted a bag in this color for a long time, I am so happy with this Little Selene.
> View attachment 5156678
> View attachment 5156679


I love the size of this. Why is there always a new style right after I have bought the old one.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the size of this. Why is there always a new style right after I have bought the old one.


I just bought a midi Selene in Tuscania just before the little Selene came out. I loved the size of little Selene so I broke down and bought one. I bought a little selene in brown straw with bamboo handles.


----------



## ajamy

djfmn said:


> I just bought a midi Selene in Tuscania just before the little Selene came out. I loved the size of little Selene so I broke down and bought one. I bought a little selene in brown straw with bamboo handles.


Great choice for a summer bag.  It will be gorgeous


coach943 said:


> I did not get the cinch closure. I've never really used it on my regular or midi Selenes, so I didn't even notice that it wasn't there. I do think if I get another little Selene that I'll do a zipper closure on it instead of the snap.


When I looked at the pictures of little Selene in the online shop, it doesn’t show a cinch and I didn’t see it as an extra Option, perhaps Marco thinks it wouldn’t work well in this size.  I’d be interested to hear if anyone did have a cinch version.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I just bought a midi Selene in Tuscania just before the little Selene came out. I loved the size of little Selene so I broke down and bought one. I bought a little selene in brown straw with bamboo handles.


And I just ordered one in black nappa, cappuccino lining, gold hardware, outside slip pocket, extended strap to 13".


----------



## southernbelle43

Caution: This is not for the squeamish  - defined as those who are truly bothered by marks on leather, lol.
Here is what to expect from tan cuoio toscano leather. I personally love this type of leather; it weathers beautifully.  

Before photos:



After a little Cadillac leather lotion:


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> Caution: This is not for the squeamish  - defined as those who are truly bothered by marks on leather, lol.
> Here is what to expect from tan cuoio toscano leather. I personally love this type of leather; it weathers beautifully.
> 
> Before photos:
> View attachment 5158337
> View attachment 5158338
> 
> After a little Cadillac leather lotion:
> View attachment 5158343
> View attachment 5158344


Thanks for your post. I am fairly certain that you are careful with your bags & were not haphazardly slinging this bag around.   So this is good to know.  I have several bags in this leather, so now I will be extra careful with them.  I think Marco mentioned that the darker colors will not show scratches as much?  My bags are in Red, Navy & Dark Tan.  The tan one can show scratches, but after several “deep massages” with Cadillac lotion, I was able to rub most of them out & they mostly are gone.  The ones remaining do not bother me.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks for your post. I am fairly certain that you are careful with your bags & were not haphazardly slinging this bag around.   So this is good to know.  I have several bags in this leather, so now I will be extra careful with them.  I think Marco mentioned that the darker colors will not show scratches as much?  My bags are in Red, Navy & Dark Tan.  The tan one can show scratches, but after several “deep massages” with Cadillac lotion, I was able to rub most of them out & they mostly are gone.  The ones remaining do not bother me.


It is the nature of this leather. One of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen was in this  light natural leather and had been used for several years.  It had softened and was marked but it had a beautiful patina that made the marks “softer” and less obvious. I was determined to get one like that and use it long enough for it to develop this beauty. It is not for everyone though.


----------



## smile10281

coach943 said:


> I did not get the cinch closure. I've never really used it on my regular or midi Selenes, so I didn't even notice that it wasn't there. I do think if I get another little Selene that I'll do a zipper closure on it instead of the snap.


Love the look of your little Selene! Just curious - how strong is the snap closure? Is the reason you’d prefer a zipper on it because it won’t stay closed with the snap?


----------



## coach943

The snap closure is fairly strong. I've never really had an issue with the snap closures on Marco's bags staying snapped when I want them to. For the Little Selene, I think I'd like to have a zipper closure for added security because it is a smaller bag. 

With the snap, I also feel like it really pinches the top of the bag together when it is closed, and aesthetically I think I'd like the zipper closure better because then the top wouldn't be pinched together as much when closed.


----------



## smile10281

coach943 said:


> The snap closure is fairly strong. I've never really had an issue with the snap closures on Marco's bags staying snapped when I want them to. For the Little Selene, I think I'd like to have a zipper closure for added security because it is a smaller bag.
> 
> With the snap, I also feel like it really pinches the top of the bag together when it is closed, and aesthetically I think I'd like the zipper closure better because then the top wouldn't be pinched together as much when closed.


I see! That all makes sense. Thank you!


----------



## LuvNLux

porpentine said:


> Hi, congratulations, I love this!!! did you get yours with the cinch closure  ? I recently got a little Selene and my only disappointment was that it did not have the cinch closure which I had assumed it would have (since its on the regular and midi Selenes...)


My little Selene does not have the cinch closure.  Funny, I did not even notice that until you asked.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> My little Selene does not have the cinch closure.  Funny, I did not even notice that until you asked.


I did not know it did not have one When I ordered mine yesterday.   But it is so small I would not want to cinch it anyway.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Caution: This is not for the squeamish  - defined as those who are truly bothered by marks on leather, lol.
> Here is what to expect from tan cuoio toscano leather. I personally love this type of leather; it weathers beautifully.
> 
> Before photos:
> View attachment 5158337
> View attachment 5158338
> 
> After a little Cadillac leather lotion:
> View attachment 5158343
> View attachment 5158344


My tan Theia in this leather has not seen enough action to scratch. I am really looking forward to the patina!


----------



## AliceWondered

southernbelle43 said:


> Caution: This is not for the squeamish  - defined as those who are truly bothered by marks on leather, lol.
> Here is what to expect from tan cuoio toscano leather. I personally love this type of leather; it weathers beautifully.
> 
> Before photos:
> View attachment 5158337
> View attachment 5158338
> 
> After a little Cadillac leather lotion:
> View attachment 5158343
> View attachment 5158344



What a great bag, which will only get better and better with time! 

I have two items in this leather- a Phoebe in ginger, and a Penelope messenger in pirate red.

The ginger picks up scratches extremely easily. It is a couple of years old now, has been carried a decent amount, and conditioned a few times. It is already starting to develop a lovely patina.

The pirate red is more resistant to scratch marks, and I’m not seeing any changes to the colour (it has been carried much less though). So as others have said, it does seem to vary with colour.

It is a beautiful leather, really great for casual bags IMO, but yeah, not for those bothered by marks…


----------



## southernbelle43

AliceWondered said:


> What a great bag, which will only get better and better with time!
> 
> I have two items in this leather- a Phoebe in ginger, and a Penelope messenger in pirate red.
> 
> The ginger picks up scratches extremely easily. It is a couple of years old now, has been carried a decent amount, and conditioned a few times. It is already starting to develop a lovely patina.
> 
> The pirate red is more resistant to scratch marks, and I’m not seeing any changes to the colour (it has been carried much less though). So as others have said, it does seem to vary with colour.
> 
> It is a beautiful leather, really great for casual bags IMO, but yeah, not for those bothered by marks…


I love the way the scratches sort of disappear and become part of the leather "pattern."


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> I love the way the scratches sort of disappear and become part of the leather "pattern."


Yes this


----------



## anitalilac

AliceWondered said:


> What a great bag, which will only get better and better with time!
> 
> I have two items in this leather- a Phoebe in ginger, and a Penelope messenger in pirate red.
> 
> The ginger picks up scratches extremely easily. It is a couple of years old now, has been carried a decent amount, and conditioned a few times. It is already starting to develop a lovely patina.
> 
> The pirate red is more resistant to scratch marks, and I’m not seeing any changes to the colour (it has been carried much less though). So as others have said, it does seem to vary with colour.
> 
> It is a beautiful leather, really great for casual bags IMO, but yeah, not for those bothered by marks…


Can you please share your Phoebe Ginger? I'm planning to get a Diva in Ginger someday. Thanks!


----------



## LuvNLux

We have some new colors!


----------



## AliceWondered

anitalilac said:


> Can you please share your Phoebe Ginger? I'm planning to get a Diva in Ginger someday. Thanks!


I am away for a couple of days, but will do when I can!


----------



## LuvNLux

LuvNLux said:


> We have some new colors!
> View attachment 5160700


Also a SALE!  (for some reason, this announcement just showed up!)

Customers who will order their bespoke bag in one of our selection of 20 colors by August 13th will obtain a 20% off + free hardware and lining upgrade.


Shipping fees apply - No returns or exchanges - Min. order € 200,00


----------



## coach943

A Little Athena Shoulder Bag in amethyst pompei has been on my wish-list for a while, but magenta is a color I would love, too.

Miss M has also become one of my favorite styles. I also think I'd like it in magenta. I'd probably carry the Miss M more. 

Hmmm.


----------



## LuvNLux

anitalilac said:


> Can you please share your Phoebe Ginger? I'm planning to get a Diva in Ginger someday. Thanks!


@anitalilac Here you go:  I also have a Phoebe in Ginger Tuscano.  It is a a beautiful color.  Hope this helps.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> @anitalilac Here you go:  I also have a Phoebe in Ginger Tuscano.  It is a a beautiful color.  Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160945


Beautiful color!!


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> A Little Athena Shoulder Bag in amethyst pompei has been on my wish-list for a while, but magenta is a color I would love, too.
> 
> Miss M has also become one of my favorite styles. I also think I'd like it in magenta. I'd probably carry the Miss M more.
> 
> Hmmm.


My Little Miss M is the most perfect bag in my collection …the easy access, the weight, the structure, the strap length and comfort, the number of pockets (5), the leather.  If I had to get rid of every bag except one, I would keep it. That is it in my avatar.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> My Little Miss M is the most perfect bag in my collection …the easy access, the weight, the structure, the strap length and comfort, the number of pockets (5), the leather.  If I had to get rid of every bag except one, I would keep it. That is it in my avatar.


Yours is adorable! I have two full size Miss Ms. They are also the perfect bag for me. The skinny straps just really work for me even though I'd never look at that bag and think the straps would be as comfortable as they are. It's also the perfect size for me. 

I'm leaning toward getting another Miss M. I have a Little Minerva, and I feel like it is a bit small for me some of the time. I tend to like to carry larger tote bags. I think the Little Athena shoulder bag might be a tad small, even though I really like that style. 

Honestly, I want both.

I sold some bags recently and have several more that I should sell, too. Maybe I should get rid of some more of the ones that I don't really use and get both the Little Minerva and the Miss M.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Yours is adorable! I have two full size Miss Ms. They are also the perfect bag for me. The skinny straps just really work for me even though I'd never look at that bag and think the straps would be as comfortable as they are. It's also the perfect size for me.
> 
> I'm leaning toward getting another Miss M. I have a Little Minerva, and I feel like it is a bit small for me some of the time. I tend to like to carry larger tote bags. I think the Little Athena shoulder bag might be a tad small, even though I really like that style.
> 
> Honestly, I want both.
> 
> I sold some bags recently and have several more that I should sell, too. Maybe I should get rid of some more of the ones that I don't really use and get both the Little Minerva and the Miss M.


I have wanted a little miss M forever. My initial concern were the straps being really thin that they would not be comfortable. I saw a little miss M with rolled handles and I was thinking that change would be what I would do if I ordered a little Miss M. These new fall colors are pretty tempting might just break down and order one.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I have wanted a little miss M forever. My initial concern were the straps being really thin that they would not be comfortable. I saw a little miss M with rolled handles and I was thinking that change would be what I would do if I ordered a little Miss M. These new fall colors are pretty tempting might just break down and order one.


I'm not a fan of rolled handles, so if you like rolled handles that is certainly an option, but the skinny flat handles on the Miss M are amazingly comfortable to carry. I was very surprised by them. They stay on my shoulder better than any other bag I own. They do not dig in at all. I love my Midi Selenes as a tote bag style, but I find Miss M more comfortable and easy to carry.


----------



## coach943

I carried my new Little Selene Zip today for the first time. It is such a fantastic bag.




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I have wanted a little miss M forever. My initial concern were the straps being really thin that they would not be comfortable. I saw a little miss M with rolled handles and I was thinking that change would be what I would do if I ordered a little Miss M. These new fall colors are pretty tempting might just break down and order one.


These thinner straps are really comfortable and I have very bony shoulders believe me.


----------



## coach943

Here are comparison shots of the magenta and amethyst pompei in case anyone is interested. I love them both. They are such saturated colors.


----------



## AliceWondered

anitalilac said:


> Can you please share your Phoebe Ginger? I'm planning to get a Diva in Ginger someday. Thanks!


Even though @LuvNLux so kindly posted hers, I thought it might still be interesting to see a different piece of the same kind of leather, so here’s mine as well.


----------



## AliceWondered

And the back…

As it’s started the darken a wee bit and gain “character” with usage, I have found it’s brought out the texture variations more, which I love.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Here are comparison shots of the magenta and amethyst pompei in case anyone is interested. I love them both. They are such saturated colors.
> 
> View attachment 5162234
> View attachment 5162235


No wonder I liked the magenta I have an amethyst pompei Little Tulipano and I call it my happy bag. It is such a fun bag and every time I wear it people remark on what a gorgeous color it is. I was drawn to the magenta I think because it is a similar color to the amethyst.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> No wonder I liked the magenta I have an amethyst pompei Little Tulipano and I call it my happy bag. It is such a fun bag and every time I wear it people remark on what a gorgeous color it is. I was drawn to the magenta I think because it is a similar color to the amethyst.


I am a sucker for colors like the magenta and amethyst. I ordered a Miss M with dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining in the magenta. I'm keeping a Little Athena Shoulder Bag in amethyst on my wish list. I think the amethyst is gorgeous, too.


----------



## christinemliu

I'm eyeing the Fiore Downt. (Downtown?) Brown...I haven't decided...but meanwhile, here's a pic of two Massaccesi bags I used this week, apparently I'm in a blue mood:


It's funny, I was thinking of letting the Calista Midi Messenger / Crossbody (bag on the left) go, but after using her, I've changed my mind. Funny how you realize how functional something is or that the leather relaxes into what you envisioned after you actually use the bag...


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I'm not a fan of rolled handles, so if you like rolled handles that is certainly an option, but the skinny flat handles on the Miss M are amazingly comfortable to carry. I was very surprised by them. They stay on my shoulder better than any other bag I own. They do not dig in at all. I love my Midi Selenes as a tote bag style, but I find Miss M more comfortable and easy to carry.


I had not thought about that, but they really do stay on the shoulder better!


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> I'm eyeing the Fiore Downt. (Downtown?) Brown...I haven't decided...but meanwhile, here's a pic of two Massaccesi bags I used this week, apparently I'm in a blue mood:
> View attachment 5162726
> 
> It's funny, I was thinking of letting the Calista Midi Messenger / Crossbody (bag on the left) go, but after using her, I've changed my mind. Funny how you realize how functional something is or that the leather relaxes into what you envisioned after you actually use the bag...


Love your Angel ! It took me a minute or two to recognize that it _is_ an Angel (Midi?) 

I really like the Angelica handles. Are the outer pockets also changed slightly? Any other customizations? 
Would love to see more photos of this bag... Is it Merinos?


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Love your Angel ! It took me a minute or two to recognize that it _is_ an Angel (Midi?)
> 
> I really like the Angelica handles. Are the outer pockets also changed slightly? Any other customizations?
> Would love to see more photos of this bag... Is it Merinos?



Aw, thank you @Fancyfree! Yes, it's an Angel Midi. The outer pockets are the same I think and Marco or someone on his team added the patches that Angelica handles require behind them. It doesn't bother me but that's because I mainly use the non-divided pocket on the back. If you tend to put bulkier items in those two front pockets, the patches might bother you.

This is actually dark blue lambskin, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, the non-tassel version, and of course, Angelica handles. I can't remember if the original has feet but I asked for no feet on mine if that was part of the original design. I've included pics I have already, feel free to let me know if there's other angles you want! I'm really happy with how this Angel Midi came out. The original design Angel handles got in my way and I wanted a slouchier leather. Lambskin is so soft...maybe the only change I would make if I could is to have a different lining. The shades of blue don't go as well as I thought they might.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Aw, thank you @Fancyfree! Yes, it's an Angel Midi. The outer pockets are the same I think and Marco or someone on his team added the patches that Angelica handles require behind them. It doesn't bother me but that's because I mainly use the non-divided pocket on the back. If you tend to put bulkier items in those two front pockets, the patches might bother you.
> 
> This is actually dark blue lambskin, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, the non-tassel version, and of course, Angelica handles. I can't remember if the original has feet but I asked for no feet on mine if that was part of the original design. I've included pics I have already, feel free to let me know if there's other angles you want! I'm really happy with how this Angel Midi came out. The original design Angel handles got in my way and I wanted a slouchier leather. Lambskin is so soft...maybe the only change I would make if I could is to have a different lining. The shades of blue don't go as well as I thought they might.
> View attachment 5162907
> View attachment 5162908
> View attachment 5162909
> View attachment 5162910


Aha, this is in the lining-lambskin! I remember now, reading about you getting this bag. I never guessed it would look so good. I have previously not been drawn to the Angel. Those handles make a great difference. Are they long enough to work as shoulder straps?
What is the strap-drop to top of bag?

Would love to see photo of the tassel-free, pleated ends of the bag...


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Aha, this is in the lining-lambskin! I remember now, reading about you getting this bag. I never guessed it would look so good. I have previously not been drawn to the Angel. Those handles make a great difference. Are they long enough to work as shoulder straps?
> What is the strap-drop to top of bag?
> 
> Would love to see photo of the tassel-free, pleated ends of the bag...


So @Fancyfree, the handles are slightly too low to be comfy as shoulder straps. I can kind of fit them over my shoulder, but the bottom does push up against my armpit. The strap drop as pictured is about 4.5". Included pictures of both ends! Feel free to ask anything else!

Is anyone ordering? What are you getting?


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> So @Fancyfree, the handles are slightly too low to be comfy as shoulder straps. I can kind of fit them over my shoulder, but the bottom does push up against my armpit. The strap drop as pictured is about 4.5". Included pictures of both ends! Feel free to ask anything else!
> 
> Is anyone ordering? What are you getting?
> 
> View attachment 5163183
> 
> View attachment 5163184


Thank you so much, @christinemliu . This is a lovely bag.
I think the Angelica Midi bag looks so much nicer with the firmer, shorter Angelica handles
Oh dear, another design to crave...


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @christinemliu . This is a lovely bag.
> I think the Angelica Midi bag looks so much nicer with the firmer, shorter Angelica handles
> Oh dear, another design to crave...


Oops, typo -  I meant Angel Midi looks nicer with Angelica handles


----------



## champ_04

Sample sale bag arrived
Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light

And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft


----------



## Claudia Herzog

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light.
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft.



That Victoria has slain me dead! Wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft
> 
> View attachment 5163998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163999


Woah! They are both drop dead gorgeous!!


----------



## christinemliu

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft
> 
> View attachment 5163998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163999


We're flooding the thread with Angel Midis...and look at those amazing striations ...but, my jaw dropped with the dark brown Tuscania Victoria...wow!


----------



## djfmn

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft
> 
> View attachment 5163998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163999


These bags are gorgeous. I have biscotti Tuscania midi Selene. It's a great leather so light and I love the look of Tuscania. The Iris blue is stunning. I love Verona such a great leather. Looks like it has a lovely purple undertone. Enjoy your lovely new bags.


----------



## TotinScience

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft
> 
> View attachment 5163998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163999


I seriously considered jumping on that sample Victoria bag when it was still up and while it's drop dead gorgeous, she belongs with and I have way too many brown bags


----------



## southernbelle43

W


TotinScience said:


> I seriously considered jumping on that sample Victoria bag when it was still up and while it's drop dead gorgeous, she belongs with and I have way too many brown bags


Wow that Victoria is beautiful in that leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> I seriously considered jumping on that sample Victoria bag when it was still up and while it's drop dead gorgeous, she belongs with and I have way too many brown bags


I did not see that Victoria or I would have fought her for it, lol.


----------



## champ_04

Thanks everyone!    

Today I carried out my Tuscania Victoria bag, and I am very impressed her lightweight, function, velvety touch..etc.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> I seriously considered jumping on that sample Victoria bag when it was still up and while it's drop dead gorgeous, she belongs with and I have way too many brown bags


@TotinScience...you didn't get the memo...we can never have too many brown bags


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @TotinScience...you didn't get the memo...we can never have too many brown bags


Or black, never.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

champ_04 said:


> Sample sale bag arrived
> Dark brown Tuscania Victoria is gorgious and sooooo light
> 
> And Verona last call sale bag - Iris Blue Angel midi is very beautiful and soft
> 
> View attachment 5163998
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163999



Wow, brown Tuscania has never been on my radar until now. It’s absolutely gorgeous! If you get a chance could you share a picture of the brown tuscania in sunlight?


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, brown Tuscania has never been on my radar until now. It’s absolutely gorgeous! If you get a chance could you share a picture of the brown tuscania in sunlight?


On Marco’s site the brown tuscania doesn’t look anything like that bag. So it has never been one that I considered  either.


----------



## champ_04

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, brown Tuscania has never been on my radar until now. It’s absolutely gorgeous! If you get a chance could you share a picture of the brown tuscania in sunlight?



I took my Victoria pictures in sunlight   Her Tuscania color seems lighter than Marco's website.

Marco wrote me Tuscania leather is extremely underrated.


----------



## Sickgrl13

A white box from Marco arrived!  This is from the Verona promo. Mint midi Diva with purple lamb skin lining and purple edge paint. Dark gunmetal hardware. Love love love.  This cures me of my hankering for a Loewe nano balloon bag in Pacific blue.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> A white box from Marco arrived!  This is from the Verona promo. Mint midi Diva with purple lamb skin lining and purple edge paint. Dark gunmetal hardware. Love love love.  This cures me of my hankering for a Loewe nano balloon bag in Pacific blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169464
> View attachment 5169465



You always make such beautiful and creative custom designs.


----------



## TotinScience

Speaking of underrated Tuscania!


----------



## tenKrat

champ_04 said:


> I took my Victoria pictures in sunlight   Her Tuscania color seems lighter than Marco's website.
> 
> Marco wrote me Tuscania leather is extremely underrated.
> 
> View attachment 5167937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5167940


Victoria is gorgeous in Tuscania leather. I have a Calista in tan Tuscania, and it is a top favorite hobo in my collection because the lightweight yet hardy leather is perfect for a casual bag. I adore the earthy look of Tuscania.


----------



## tenKrat

christinemliu said:


> I'm eyeing the Fiore Downt. (Downtown?) Brown...I haven't decided...but meanwhile, here's a pic of two Massaccesi bags I used this week, apparently I'm in a blue mood:
> View attachment 5162726
> 
> It's funny, I was thinking of letting the Calista Midi Messenger / Crossbody (bag on the left) go, but after using her, I've changed my mind. Funny how you realize how functional something is or that the leather relaxes into what you envisioned after you actually use the bag...


Oh, lambskin, you are beautiful. Eventually I will get a bag in this leather. I will wait for new styles.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I carried my new Little Selene Zip today for the first time. It is such a fantastic bag.
> 
> View attachment 5161477
> View attachment 5161478
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is a stunning pink and a fantastic bag indeed.


----------



## tenKrat

Sickgrl13 said:


> A white box from Marco arrived!  This is from the Verona promo. Mint midi Diva with purple lamb skin lining and purple edge paint. Dark gunmetal hardware. Love love love.  This cures me of my hankering for a Loewe nano balloon bag in Pacific blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169464
> View attachment 5169465


Love this


Claudia Herzog said:


> You always make such beautiful and creative custom designs.


I second that @Sickgrl13.


----------



## songofthesea

Need some help. Am totally confuse about how to order and the cs policy seems like there are lots of individual tax charges… also how do I figure out how much the bags are in usd?
Thanks!


----------



## coach943

songofthesea said:


> Need some help. Am totally confuse about how to order and the cs policy seems like there are lots of individual tax charges… also how do I figure out how much the bags are in usd?
> Thanks!


The best way to order is to email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it

If you have questions or want input on a bag design before you order, Marco is very helpful and responsive to email. I often have a good idea of what I want, but seek out his recommendations on hardware or lining or other design elements.

Are you in the US? I have never had to pay any taxes on bags I've ordered. To figure out the cost in USD, I just google Euro to Dollar conversion and put in the total in Euros to get the dollar amount. Just total the amount for the bag, any customizations, and shipping cost. I do the regular shipping to the US, which is € 25,00. Marco will also send you a quote for your approval before he invoices you via PayPal.


----------



## christinemliu

songofthesea said:


> Need some help. Am totally confuse about how to order and the cs policy seems like there are lots of individual tax charges… also how do I figure out how much the bags are in usd?
> Thanks!


What coach943 responded is right. I just wanted to add two notes. One, if you are in the US, as long as your US total is under $800, you won't get charged any custom duties. So if people are ordering multiple items, Marco is able to ship in separate packages to stay under that limit.
Second, as just happened to me today, for those who pay in PayPal, I learned to always choose the card issuer currency converter because it usually is lower than PP's. When you are checking out, there's an option to change it because it will usually default to PP's. But, I only get this option with my VISA card. I noticed when I was going to use Discover, I couldn't change it from PP's.
When you receive it, do reveal your order @songofthesea! Or feel free to ask more questions. The website is a little difficult to navigate. And part of my love for this brand came from the community here!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Looking forward to seeing the new purse reveal Marco is hinting at on FB.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> What coach943 responded is right. I just wanted to add two notes. One, if you are in the US, as long as your US total is under $800, you won't get charged any custom duties. So if people are ordering multiple items, Marco is able to ship in separate packages to stay under that limit.
> Second, as just happened to me today, for those who pay in PayPal, I learned to always choose the card issuer currency converter because it usually is lower than PP's. When you are checking out, there's an option to change it because it will usually default to PP's. But, I only get this option with my VISA card. I noticed when I was going to use Discover, I couldn't change it from PP's.
> Do reveal your order @songofthesea! Or feel free to ask more questions. The website is a little difficult to navigate. And part of my love for this brand came from the community here!


Same with me. Discover doesn’t give that PayPal conversion option but Visa does.


----------



## AliceWondered

Here’s my Lemon Verona Phoebe on holiday with me. I love this shade of yellow!


----------



## djfmn

AliceWondered said:


> Here’s my Lemon Verona Phoebe on holiday with me. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 5173511


Gorgeous. I was in Europe for 5 weeks in 2019. I carried a turquoise pebbled Phoebe as my travel bag. It was the perfect size. In the evenings I used my Africa lead Phoebe. Such a great bag for travel.


----------



## AliceWondered

djfmn said:


> Gorgeous. I was in Europe for 5 weeks in 2019. I carried a turquoise pebbled Phoebe as my travel bag. It was the perfect size. In the evenings I used my Africa lead Phoebe. Such a great bag for travel.


Yes, they are such versatile little bags! I’ve been carrying my Theia midi a lot this summer, but still using a Phoebe inside as an organizer, and then carrying a Phoebe on its own when I only want a small bag. They fit my basics perfectly (usually compact wallet, phone, lip product, sunglasses, sanitizing wipes), and can be carried any way that suits me that day (clutch/wristlet/leather or chain crossbody/doubled chain shoulder). I’ve collected a little tribe of 4, but I’m sure that I “need” at least one or two more…


----------



## christinemliu

AliceWondered said:


> Yes, they are such versatile little bags! I’ve been carrying my Theia midi a lot this summer, but still using a Phoebe inside as an organizer, and then carrying a Phoebe on its own when I only want a small bag. They fit my basics perfectly (usually compact wallet, phone, lip product, sunglasses, sanitizing wipes), and can be carried any way that suits me that day (clutch/wristlet/leather or chain crossbody/doubled chain shoulder). I’ve collected a little tribe of 4, but I’m sure that I “need” at least one or two more…


Oh! I'd love to see a pic of your tribe of 4 Phoebes!


----------



## smile10281

Belated reveal,.. I had ordered these 2 bags a while ago. First up is a Soulmate midi zip in dark green Cuoio Toscano with marine lining and dark gunmetal hardware. Handles are the standard dark brown Nappa. I ordered this because I love the one I have in metallic orange CT and wanted another one in green for fall. I love the color and how the zippers on the sides almost look hidden because of how dark the leather is. I also love the color of the lining and how it pairs with the dark green CT.

The other is a Victoria in pink glamour leather with rose Nappa trim/accents, silver lining, and light gold hardware. Glamour is really interesting. It feels like suede despite being shiny. I wish the geometric pattern were more visible from afar. Rose Nappa is so pretty,.. I think it may be my favorite pink leather from MM. I wish I could capture it better than I did in the attached file.

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cleda

Lovey reveals!
Dark green Cuoio looks so dark, almost like a dark brown or dark grey on my screen. Do you find the side zipped compartment useful? I love Soulmate reveals! Somehow Soulmate looks good in every colour and leather.

Glamour feeling like suede is definitely unexpected. I assumed it would feel like Stardust leather. I feel more drawn to this leather now that I see it on your Victoria. If Marco has any left, it looks like a leather I'd enjoy in a small item, like the card holder or Little Penelope.


----------



## Cleda

I've finally been allowed back to office this week, after 3 months of full time working from home. I always find modshots helpful to visualise how a certain bag style may work for me. So here I am sharing the bags I carried this week!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cleda said:


> I've finally been allowed back to office this week, after 3 months of full time working from home. I always find modshots helpful to visualise how a certain bag style may work for me. So here I am sharing the bags I carried this week!
> View attachment 5176680


Is this the full size Hera? I really think I need this bag at one point. 
Lovely styles!


----------



## Cleda

Ludmilla said:


> Is this the full size Hera? I really think I need this bag at one point.
> Lovely styles!



It's the midi version. I'm 5'2 for size reference. You definitely do need a Hera! It's my top favourite style. The yellow one has the convertible Theia strap and the blue one has regular Hera strap.


----------



## dignatius

Has anybody received any bags in Handmade Vachetta particularly in the Rust Brown or Dark Green?   I'm curious to see how the color looks on a finished bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cleda said:


> It's the midi version. I'm 5'2 for size reference. You definitely do need a Hera! It's my top favourite style. The yellow one has the convertible Theia strap and the blue one has regular Hera strap.


Thank you! I guess I need the larger one. Having that bag on my radar for ages now.


----------



## smile10281

Cleda said:


> Lovey reveals!
> Dark green Cuoio looks so dark, almost like a dark brown or dark grey on my screen. Do you find the side zipped compartment useful? I love Soulmate reveals! Somehow Soulmate looks good in every colour and leather.
> 
> Glamour feeling like suede is definitely unexpected. I assumed it would feel like Stardust leather. I feel more drawn to this leather now that I see it on your Victoria. If Marco has any left, it looks like a leather I'd enjoy in a small item, like the card holder or Little Penelope.


thank you!  I do like the side compartments on the Soulmate midi. I find them really useful for my phone or smaller items, like mints, car keys, etc. The pockets are not too deep, but deep enough to hold these items.

Ordering a smaller item in Glamour sounds great! The leather really is unique. I’ve attached another pic I took this morning, under direct sunlight.




Cleda said:


> I've finally been allowed back to office this week, after 3 months of full time working from home. I always find modshots helpful to visualise how a certain bag style may work for me. So here I am sharing the bags I carried this week!
> View attachment 5176680


Love these mod shots!! You wear all of the bags so well . The blue Hera midi is my favorite - such a stunner!


----------



## LuvNLux

dignatius said:


> Has anybody received any bags in Handmade Vachetta particularly in the Rust Brown or Dark Green?   I'm curious to see how the color looks on a finished bag.


Me too!  I would also love to see reveals of any handmade Vachetta colors.  I think there has only been one?


----------



## Cleda

smile10281 said:


> thank you!  I do like the side compartments on the Soulmate midi. I find them really useful for my phone or smaller items, like mints, car keys, etc. The pockets are not too deep, but deep enough to hold these items.
> 
> Ordering a smaller item in Glamour sounds great! The leather really is unique. I’ve attached another pic I took this morning, under direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> Love these mod shots!! You wear all of the bags so well . The blue Hera midi is my favorite - such a stunner!



Thank you! I am considering those side zips on my next Soulmate midi. I like how it looks. Good to know it is functional too.

Glamour leather looks like a different colour from the side! So interesting!


----------



## coach943

Cleda said:


> Thank you! I am considering those side zips on my next Soulmate midi. I like how it looks. Good to know it is functional too.
> 
> Glamour leather looks like a different colour from the side! So interesting!


Just as an FYI for anyone considering the zips on the Soulmate Midi, I also have one with zips. I have an older Samsung Galaxy phone, and my phone barely squeezes in the zipper pocket. If you have a large phone, I would not plan to carry it inside the zip pockets.


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> Oh! I'd love to see a pic of your tribe of 4 Phoebes!


Happy to do so! Will try for some pics tomorrow.


----------



## AliceWondered

Oh my goodness, the Charlotte is beautiful!


----------



## AliceWondered




----------



## Mv95818

Just ordered the Charlotte shoulder bag with a crossbody strap.  I have been wanting to get a bag in Brownrose Nappa so this is the perfect opportunity!! Love the classic simplicity of it.


----------



## porpentine

Omg Charlotte!! Does anyone know if this design has any pockets apart from the usual internal ones?


----------



## dignatius

I'm looking for the dimensions of the Charlotte bags but didnt' see them in the newsletter.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Kylacove

I would like more details as well concerning dimensions, pockets, strap length, etc. as well.


----------



## Cleda

I like both designs! The shoulder bag is easier to carry, while the satchel looks more dressy. How is Nappa leather like, compared to Pompei? I don't quite like Pompei as it looks too flat (vs. the more dimensional vachetta) and feels too cool and smooth to the touch. Is Nappa similar in that way?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

AliceWondered said:


> Here’s my Lemon Verona Phoebe on holiday with me. I love this shade of yellow!
> 
> View attachment 5173511



I hope it is considered within the bounds of politeness to say I would like to be first in line if you ever are ready to part with this beauty.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Mv95818 said:


> Just ordered the Charlotte shoulder bag with a crossbody strap.  I have been wanting to get a bag in Brownrose Nappa so this is the perfect opportunity!! Love the classic simplicity of it.


I can’t wait to see the reveal of your brown rose nappa Charlotte in the future!


----------



## Fancyfree

*CHARLOTTE SATCHEL*
Width at base: 12.8" (cm. 32,5)
Height: 10.2" (cm. 26)
Bottom depth: 5.9" (cm. 15)
Handle drop: 4" (cm. 10)
Removable strap length (average): 40.5" (cm. 103)
Removable strap drop (average): 18.1" (cm. 46)
Strap width: 1.2" (cm. 3)

Weight in Nappa: 2lb 1.15oz (kg. 0,940)


*CHARLOTTE SHOULDER BAG*
Width at base: 12.6" (cm. 32)
Height: 9.4" (cm. 24)
Bottom depth: 3.5" (cm. 9)
Removable strap length (average): 42.5" (cm. 108)
Removable strap drop (average): 17.7" (cm. 45)
Strap width: 0.8" (cm. 2)

Weight in Nappa: 1lb 8.15oz (kg. 0,685)

Both styles have a top zipper closure.
Charlotte Shoulder Bag also has a zip pocket on exterior back panel.
Charlotte Satchel sides can be opened as on Victoria so to obtain a very large top part of the bag.



I asked Marco whether he considers the Charlottes structured or soft:
_"Honestly new styles can't be considered neither structured nor soft. Maybe a bit more structured than soft but, *as always, much will* *depend on which leather customers will require and if they'll ask for a structured side and bottom or not*."_​


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> *CHARLOTTE SATCHEL*
> Width at base: 12.8" (cm. 32,5)
> Height: 10.2" (cm. 26)
> Bottom depth: 5.9" (cm. 15)
> Handle drop: 4" (cm. 10)
> Removable strap length (average): 40.5" (cm. 103)
> Removable strap drop (average): 18.1" (cm. 46)
> Strap width: 1.2" (cm. 3)
> 
> Weight in Nappa: 2lb 1.15oz (kg. 0,940)
> 
> 
> *CHARLOTTE SHOULDER BAG*
> Width at base: 12.6" (cm. 32)
> Height: 9.4" (cm. 24)
> Bottom depth: 3.5" (cm. 9)
> Removable strap length (average): 42.5" (cm. 108)
> Removable strap drop (average): 17.7" (cm. 45)
> Strap width: 0.8" (cm. 2)
> 
> Weight in Nappa: 1lb 8.15oz (kg. 0,685)
> 
> Both styles have a top zipper closure.
> Charlotte Shoulder Bag also has a zip pocket on exterior back panel.
> Charlotte Satchel sides can be opened as on Victoria so to obtain a very large top part of the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I asked Marco whether he considers the Charlottes structured or soft:
> _"Honestly new styles can't be considered neither structured nor soft. Maybe a bit more structured than soft but, *as always, much will* *depend on which leather customers will require and if they'll ask for a structured side and bottom or not*."_​



Thanks for sharing the dimensions! I didn't realize the sides of the Satchel were folded like on the Victoria or Muse. I liked the front on look of the Satchel but not so much the folded look. But I also have many shoulder bags so a top handle will be something different.

I can't decide on a colour and have been playing around with some ideas. Sharing here as well for others' benefit.


----------



## coach943

I am not a satchel person, but I really like the look of the Charlotte shoulder bag. It is also a size that would work for me. With all that stitching on the front, I'm thinking about some combination with contrast stitching. 

Anyone have any ideas? I'm thinking maybe a navy or dark blue leather with a white contrast stitching, or maybe some kind of brown or rust or ginger color with a light stitching.


----------



## coach943

Cleda said:


> I like both designs! The shoulder bag is easier to carry, while the satchel looks more dressy. How is Nappa leather like, compared to Pompei? I don't quite like Pompei as it looks too flat (vs. the more dimensional vachetta) and feels too cool and smooth to the touch. Is Nappa similar in that way?



I feel like Pompei is kind of squishy, and Nappa is more like a traditional leather but still smooth to the touch. They both have that similar flat appearance when compared to something like vacchetta or pebbled leather.

I took a few pictures of my Miss M in red and black pompei next to my Little Minerva, which has tweed on the front and black Nappa on the back. The appearance is pretty similar, but Nappa feels more natural to me than pompei.


----------



## coach943

After gazing at that Blue Reef Nappa Charlotte Shoulder Bag in the photo for a really long time and asking Marco for some recommendations on some combinations I was thinking about, I decided to go ahead and order a Blue Reef Nappa shoulder bag. I'm going with dark blue stitching, silver hardware and light fuchsia lining.

I try not to repeat color combinations. I have a Selene Midi Zip in River Blue Vacchetta with light fuchsia lining, and I love that combination. I feel like this style is different enough that I can justify two in this color scheme.


----------



## Cleda

coach943 said:


> I feel like Pompei is kind of squishy, and Nappa is more like a traditional leather but still smooth to the touch. They both have that similar flat appearance when compared to something like vacchetta or pebbled leather.
> 
> I took a few pictures of my Miss M in red and black pompei next to my Little Minerva, which has tweed on the front and black Nappa on the back. The appearance is pretty similar, but Nappa feels more natural to me than pompei.
> 
> View attachment 5178552
> View attachment 5178553
> View attachment 5178554



Thanks for the comparison shots and the description! I think I will like Nappa more than Pompei, especially if it feels more natural. Though I must say my Pompei Zhoe has grown on me and I think it's a great leather for certain very structured styles.


----------



## Cleda

coach943 said:


> After gazing at that Blue Reef Nappa Charlotte Shoulder Bag in the photo for a really long time and asking Marco for some recommendations on some combinations I was thinking about, I decided to go ahead and order a Blue Reef Nappa shoulder bag. I'm going with dark blue stitching, silver hardware and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> I try not to repeat color combinations. I have a Selene Midi Zip in River Blue Vacchetta with light fuchsia lining, and I love that combination. I feel like this style is different enough that I can justify two in this color scheme.



Sounds like lovely combination. The dark blue stitching should provide some contrast without being too loud or casual. Can't wait to see all the Charlotte reveals! I might not get a Charlotte satchel this time after all. It looks very elegant and classy and I just can't picture it fitting with most of my wardrobe these days.


----------



## towergirl89

christinemliu said:


> Oh!!! This is helpful. I had adopted a Selene Midi in athene for a time. It does have a sheen, but not super, super shiny.
> If this is helpful @luxemadam, I was the second, possibly the third owner of that Selene and the leather still was great. After use, it had become velvety to the touch. It is lightweight and does have some distressing. It probably isn't as hardy as Africa or pebbled leather but still sturdy. I think the closest comparison is to some of the leather that Hobo International uses.


Hey, do you have recommendations for the similar leather of the hobo international bags? Sorry it’s a hair off topic and quite a bit too late..


----------



## christinemliu

towergirl89 said:


> Hey, do you have recommendations for the similar leather of the hobo international bags? Sorry it’s a hair off topic and quite a bit too late..


Hi @towergirl89! I think it's similar to the "vintage hide" leather that Hobo International Bags use. I really loved my Lauren wallet. However, I would say the leather is slightly thinner than Marco's Athene, so my wallet showed a lot more wear than the Selene I used to own. But that's just my experience. I haven't had a ton of Hobo products.


----------



## towergirl89

christinemliu said:


> Hi @towergirl89! I think it's similar to the "vintage hide" leather that Hobo International Bags use. I really loved my Lauren wallet. However, I would say the leather is slightly thinner than Marco's Athene, so my wallet showed a lot more wear than the Selene I used to own. But that's just my experience. I haven't had a ton of Hobo products.


I thoroughly appreciate you insight, so thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Yea!  A white box is on its way from Marco with my black nappa Little Selene in it.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea!  A white box is on its way from Marco with my black nappa Little Selene in it.


A white box is on its way to me with a Midi Modena in Sorrento dark blue.


----------



## christinemliu

Reveals everyone please!!! I added to my order so I think it will take longer for my white box...


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Reveals everyone please!!! I added to my order so I think it will take longer for my white box...


Will do. I am so excited to get a smaller Selene which I consider to be the "signature" bag of Marco's.  I love the midi, but find it is just a little too big for what I carry now.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> Will do. I am so excited to get a smaller Selene which I consider to be the "signature" bag of Marco's.  I love the midi, but find it is just a little too big for what I carry now.



I agree.  I have one full-sized Selene, which is so big I only use it for a weekender.  I have three Midi Selenes, which are big enough I sometimes use them as work bags.  I never reach for my Midi Selenes when I'm out and about on weekends -- that's always my smaller and lighter Zhoes, Phoebes, and Floras.  I am interested in the Little Selene to know how it compares to the other small Massaccesi designs.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> Will do. I am so excited to get a smaller Selene which I consider to be the "signature" bag of Marco's.  I love the midi, but find it is just a little too big for what I carry now.


The Little Selene is a great size. The base is wide and then it tapers up the side. I carry my phone, a Penelope, and a Coach skinny zip wallet/wristlet that I bought ages ago. Both fit with plenty of room. I can also fit a regular-sized water bottle on one side, and the top of the water bottle does not stick out over the top of the bag.

Mine has bamboo handles, and it is the perfect size for the handles.


----------



## orchidmyst

Would anyone be able to provide a comparison of the Little Selene and the Victoria Midi?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> The Little Selene is a great size. The base is wide and then it tapers up the side. I carry my phone, a Penelope, and a Coach skinny zip wallet/wristlet that I bought ages ago. Both fit with plenty of room. I can also fit a regular-sized water bottle on one side, and the top of the water bottle does not stick out over the top of the bag.
> 
> Mine has bamboo handles, and it is the perfect size for the handles.


I saw your cool bag!!!!  So excited to get mine!


----------



## TotinScience

Charlotte looks like a baby of a Minerva and an MG Lady bag  .


----------



## southernbelle43

My Little Selene bag arrived. It is lovely in its simplicity in the elegant black nappa leather.  The gold hardware looks amazing with the black and I am usually not a fan of gold HW.   I think the cappuccino lining looks really nice with the black leather.  It is as pretty as I hoped it would be.  The size of the bag is perfect if you do not carry a lot in your bags. 

I am famous for terrible photography.  This is right out of the box.  I assure you it is more lovely than my pictures show, lol.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Okay friends, I need your help nailing down my order for the 25% Massaccesi sale on this weekend.

1. I'm thinking about a dark brown Phoebe.  Like coffee brown, espresso brown.  Which is the best leather to achieve that really deep, saturated brown color?  Dark chocolate merinos?  Pebbled?  Nappa?  I asked Marco, and he basically said that they're all dark brown, it's just that the textures are different.  But I would still like to know which one is the darkest and richest.

2. I'm flirting with the idea of a camel Juno.  What are my best leather choices in camel/tan?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Okay friends, I need your help nailing down my order for the 25% Massaccesi sale on this weekend.
> 
> 1. I'm thinking about a dark brown Phoebe.  Like coffee brown, espresso brown.  Which is the best leather to achieve that really deep, saturated brown color?  Dark chocolate merinos?  Pebbled?  Nappa?  I asked Marco, and he basically said that they're all dark brown, it's just that the textures are different.  But I would still like to know which one is the darkest and richest.
> 
> 2. I'm flirting with the idea of a camel Juno.  What are my best leather choices in camel/tan?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


I have 3 tan bags. A tan Ellen in handmade Vachetta which is absolutely stunning. I have a Sauro tan Midi Selene and a Sauro tan Daphne. 








						Handmade Vacchetta
					

Dear Customers, I am excited to introduce a fabulous new replacement leather for our current Vacchetta. I will be calling this new exclusive and unique cowhide "Handmade Vacchetta".  This new Vachetta raises the quality to a completely new level. “Handmade Vacchetta” is an extremely rare and...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				



The link from Marco's website shows my Ellen in tan handmade vacchetta. I love the color.
The Sauro tan vacchetta is a beautiful leather but I do not believe Marco has any left. The handmade vacchetta in tan is very close in color to Sauro tan. When it comes to dark brown I believe @tenKrat has some beautiful dark brown bags. She would be the right person to ask about dark brown leather. I do not have anything in dark brown.

My Daphne and Midi Selene is in this leather which is also gorgeous.








						Sauro Tan Vacchetta
					

After more than 2 years sauro tan Vacchetta is temporarily in stock at MM workshop. Very limited availability, just 6 skins. Book yours writing to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> Okay friends, I need your help nailing down my order for the 25% Massaccesi sale on this weekend.
> 
> 1. I'm thinking about a dark brown Phoebe.  Like coffee brown, espresso brown.  Which is the best leather to achieve that really deep, saturated brown color?  Dark chocolate merinos?  Pebbled?  Nappa?  I asked Marco, and he basically said that they're all dark brown, it's just that the textures are different.  But I would still like to know which one is the darkest and richest.
> 
> 2. I'm flirting with the idea of a camel Juno.  What are my best leather choices in camel/tan?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


I have an Aurora in a gorgeously deep, dark, warm, espresso brown Pebbled leather called Dark Chocolate 
from the clearance sale in February


I suspect Marco has plenty left for a Phoebe


----------



## djfmn

I am considering getting an Astra. I am not sure what leather but I love the style. I will probably get it in one color and I want an Astra cross body but with a top handle as well as a cross body/shoulder strap. Not sure if I want a fun color or a classic color. I am leaning towards a fun color. I will take any help.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> I have an Aurora in a gorgeously deep, dark, warm, espresso brown Pebbled leather called Dark Chocolate
> from the clearance sale in February
> View attachment 5190180
> 
> I suspect Marco has plenty left for a Phoebe



Thank you for the endorsement of the Dark Chocolate Pebbled, Fancy!  Unless tenKrat or others lobby hard for Nappa or Aquila Matte, I have it narrowed down to Dark Chocolate Pebbled or Dark Chocolate Merinos.  I know merinos is more lightweight.  I'm still not clear which version is a richer brown.


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for the endorsement of the Dark Chocolate Pebbled, Fancy!  Unless tenKrat or others lobby hard for Nappa or Aquila Matte, I have it narrowed down to Dark Chocolate Pebbled or Dark Chocolate Merinos.  I know merinos is more lightweight.  I'm still not clear which version is a richer brown.


You could always ask Marco for a comparison photo of all the different dark browns?


----------



## Fancyfree

I am debating whether to go for a Charlotte Shoulder bag in Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta.

I am worried the bag is too large to keep it's shape unless stuffed ?
It is quite a large bag...
I doubt this model would look as nice with a slouch...

What do you lot think?
Do any of you have a Charlotte Shoulder bag?


----------



## Coastal jewel

orchidmyst said:


> Would anyone be able to provide a comparison of the Little Selene and the Victoria Midi?
> Thank you in advance.
> [/QUOT


.  I think they are pretty similar in size and shape.  I have both.. but we moved and I am still in the process of finding stuff I know I had and thought I had...   If you are a small to medium purse person, either is really really nice.  

Now..  I sold my only Clio and now I want one back.  But I dither and you al know this.  I appear to have gone through a tan phase.. so that's out.  The Clio I had was in Pompei and I loved the structure... even thought I  am not a true fan of Pompeii.  But Im not sure I am finding the perfect color.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Just throwing out the love for a style not talked about recently...if you're wanting a smooshy, roomy, comfy, large tote, Demetra is great! The previous owner made lovely choices like adding the external snap slip pocket, marine lining, and extended handles (I recommend the flat handles):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991088
> 
> Totally fits all the things!


@christinemliu  What is the strap drop on this bag?


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> Thank you for the endorsement of the Dark Chocolate Pebbled, Fancy!  Unless tenKrat or others lobby hard for Nappa or Aquila Matte, I have it narrowed down to Dark Chocolate Pebbled or Dark Chocolate Merinos.  I know merinos is more lightweight.  I'm still not clear which version is a richer brown.


Hi @Claudia Herzog! If it helps, the Soulmate Midi I have in my avatar is in dark chocolate merinos. I don't have dark chocolate pebbled though to compare for you. Plus, mine is an older bag so hopefully Marco can give you a comparison shot of both so you can see which brown you prefer. I would say I do love the shade of dark brown I have; it's really a "permastash" or forever bag for me.



Devyn Danielle said:


> @christinemliu  What is the strap drop on this bag?


Hi @Devyn Danielle! I purchased this Demetra from someone else and now it's gone on to another home, but from what I have in my records, it was an extended drop of 11 inches. It definitely was a nice length.


----------



## djfmn

I recently received 3 new bags. A nut brown straw with pink lining and bamboo handles and gold hardware Little Selene. A tan handmade vachetta Ellen with yellow lining and gold hardware. A dark blue Sorrento midi Modena with orange lining and silver hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I recently received 3 new bags. A nut brown straw with pink lining and bamboo handles and gold hardware Little Selene. A tan handmade vachetta Ellen with yellow lining and gold hardware. A dark blue Sorrento midi Modena with orange lining and silver hardware.
> View attachment 5190875
> View attachment 5190876
> View attachment 5190877
> View attachment 5190878
> View attachment 5190879
> View attachment 5190880
> View attachment 5190881


Wow, a plethora of beautiful toys!!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I recently received 3 new bags. A nut brown straw with pink lining and bamboo handles and gold hardware Little Selene. A tan handmade vachetta Ellen with yellow lining and gold hardware. A dark blue Sorrento midi Modena with orange lining and silver hardware.
> View attachment 5190875
> View attachment 5190876
> View attachment 5190877
> View attachment 5190878
> View attachment 5190879
> View attachment 5190880
> View attachment 5190881


Can you take a better photo of the Tan Handmade Vachetta bag in better light?  Maybe outdoors?  On my computer screen it is really hard to see the true color.  All are beautiful bags by the way!


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Can you take a better photo of the Tan Handmade Vachetta bag in better light?  Maybe outdoors?  On my computer screen it is really hard to see the true color.  All are beautiful bags by the way!


I will try to unfortunately it is raining and overcast so the light is not that good. Hopefully tomorrow it will be a little better.
This is a photo of my bag taken by Marco. It is very accurate in color.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I will try to unfortunately it is raining and overcast so the light is not that good. Hopefully tomorrow it will be a little better.
> This is a photo of my bag taken by Marco. It is very accurate in color.
> View attachment 5191116


Gorgeous!


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> I will try to unfortunately it is raining and overcast so the light is not that good. Hopefully tomorrow it will be a little better.
> This is a photo of my bag taken by Marco. It is very accurate in color.
> View attachment 5191116


Thanks.  That really helps.  I love the color.  I am just wondering how even in tone is the hand colored leather?  I remember seeing another bag on this thread that was very uneven with some much lighter areas appearing as streaks/splotches.  I know Marco explained that this is a desired feature of hand coloring & it adds to it’s uniqueness but I am not sure it works for me.  Hope you have better light tomorrow.  Anyone else want to weigh in on this or have IRL photos of any color bags in this leather?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Once again I am surprised by a MM bag! Having done a 180 from the slouchy bags I started out loving in 2017 and deciding  that I want more structured bags in 2019, I find that I really like this pre loved Demetra. It is very LARGE, but in Tuscania it does not look nor feel too big. It is light and carries so close to the body you hardly know you are carrying a bag.
> I love the two deep outside pockets for phone, car keys and sunglasses, like the Modena. Of course this leaves the inside almost empty, lol. But the way it collapses into itself, that is fine.  I might find a puppy on the way home that needs a ride, who knows.
> 
> I need to come to terms with the fact that I must be a bag slut; I like them all.
> 
> Tuscania is such a unique leather. I am not used to a leather looking like it is going to crack any second. It has to be in good condition because I have soaked it in conditioner three times at least.
> View attachment 4665727


@southernbelle43 Thinking about getting a Demetra for the sale. Do you still have this bag? I’d love to see a picture of the straps standing up if possible. And you say the outside pocket is actually two separate pockets?


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks.  That really helps.  I love the color.  I am just wondering how even in tone is the hand colored leather?  I remember seeing another bag on this thread that was very uneven with some much lighter areas appearing as streaks/splotches.  I know Marco explained that this is a desired feature of hand coloring & it adds to it’s uniqueness but I am not sure it works for me.  Hope you have better light tomorrow.  Anyone else want to weigh in on this or have IRL photos of any color bags in this leather?


I had a closer look at my bag under bright lights and it does have variation in color and different dimensions to it. If you like an even, flat tone this might not be the right leather for you. I will photograph tomorrow once we have reasonable sunlight. I happen to like leather with different tones and light and dark it adds character to the leather for me. Having said that you have to like that look and I do. If you are looking for a leather that has an even tone handmade vachetta might not be a good leather for you. My new sorrento in dark blue has a very even tone. I also think my sauro tan Daphne and my sauro tan midi Selene are both more even toned. 
@tenKrat is very good and has a lot of different leathers from MM she might be able to weigh in on this conversation.


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> 2. I'm flirting with the idea of a camel Juno.  What are my best leather choices in camel/tan?
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Hi @Claudia Herzog, I wanted to add that from what I've ordered, caramel merinos and cobblestone Tuscania were shades of tan. I don't know however if Marco has any more of those leathers.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Claudia Herzog, I wanted to add that from what I've ordered, caramel merinos and cobblestone Tuscania were shades of tan. I don't know however if Marco has any more of those leathers.



Thank you!  Great advice about the caramel and chocolate merinos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just finalised my order. Getting two Charlotte shoulder bags. One in dark orange nappa for my sister and dark green handmade vachetta for myself. Excited!!


----------



## djfmn

I have a little Selene in straw and instead of astra crossbody I have decided I like the style and size to get one in leather. Now to decide what leather


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> @southernbelle43 Thinking about getting a Demetra for the sale. Do you still have this bag? I’d love to see a picture of the straps standing up if possible. And you say the outside pocket is actually two separate pockets?


I don't have it.  After a brief fling with a big floppy bag, I went back to my more structured ones. I think as we get older we have less patience and want things simpler. For me this means a bag that I can look into, see what is in there and  reach in and get what I want without having to hold the bag open and search.  While I still think floppy, soft, luxurious leather is beautiful, it just does not work for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

Have any of you heard from Marco today? (European timezone.. )
I've sent 2 emails in the last 6 hours but had no reply.
Weird, frustrating and a bit worrying on the last day of the Autumn sale...

Edit: finally heard from Marco,- he has been swamped by emails today


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Have any of you heard from Marco today? (European timezone.. )
> I've sent 2 emails in the last 6 hours but had no reply.
> Weird, frustrating and a bit worrying on the last day of the Autumn sale...
> 
> Edit: finally heard from Marco,- he has been swamped by emails today


Marco has been swamped by emails he told me I hope that means lots of orders for him. I just got an email response from him he sent me a photo of the dark teal sorrento. I decided to go with a dark teal sorrento Little Selene with purple lining and light gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Have any of you heard from Marco today? (European timezone.. )
> I've sent 2 emails in the last 6 hours but had no reply.
> Weird, frustrating and a bit worrying on the last day of the Autumn sale...
> 
> Edit: finally heard from Marco,- he has been swamped by emails today


Good to know you heard back, been waiting on a response since around 10 am, and knew that was odd for him.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Good to know you heard back, been waiting on a response since around 10 am, and knew that was odd for him.


I am thrilled that he has been swamped. His business has been so affected by Covid...I worried he would go out of business.


----------



## Fancyfree

I have ordered an Aurora Midi in Dark Grey Pompei (it is _such _a beautiful grey, been spending ages trying to decide what bag to have made in it), a Mini Zhoe in the very dark Purple Pebbled and a Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Black Deerskin .

I was fascinated by the few and quite old photos I found of Black Deerskin. Some time last Autumn I asked Marco about this leather. He still had some left and he put it aside for me. I could never make up my mind what bag to use it for. Until today


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Good to know you heard back, been waiting on a response since around 10 am, and knew that was odd for him.


I suggest you send him a reminder


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I suggest you send him a reminder


I did lol.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I have ordered an Aurora Midi in Dark Grey Pompei (it is _such _a beautiful grey, been spending ages trying to decide what bag to have made in it), a Mini Zhoe in the very dark Purple Pebbled and a Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Black Deerskin .
> 
> I was fascinated by the few and quite old photos I found of Black Deerskin. Some time last Autumn I asked Marco about this leather. He still had some left and he put it aside for me. I could never make up my mind what bag to use it for. Until today


Wow, wish I’d known there was more deerskin.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Wow, wish I’d known there was more deerskin.


For all I know, there might still be more left


----------



## Fancyfree

I have also been ordering strap pads. It all started when I discovered the Pompei shoulder strap of my Clio kept slipping off my shoulder.

So we designed a strap pad that turned out to be so effective and _*comfortable*_ that I have been ordering strap pads for most of my shoulder and crossbody bags, also bags from other brands. Heavy shoulder bags no longer feel heavy...



5 x 15 cm rectangular pads with curved corners.
Beige /undyed suede backing.
Edge paint concealing the pale suede underside.

The suede backing gives perfect amount of light friction.
Marco makes the slits quite tight / minimum width. So for a 2.5cm wide strap, he makes the slit only just 2.5 cm wide. Works brilliantly if you want the pad to "stay put". If you want to be able to slide the pad to various positions, you need to ask him to make the slits wider.

Feel free to use photo if ordering . Marco has made differently shaped strap pads in the past, and without the suede backing.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am thrilled that he has been swamped. His business has been so affected by Covid...I worried he would go out of business.


I did not realise - for me, Covid lockdown resulted in _very _many MM orders


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> I did not realise - for me, Covid lockdown resulted in _very _many MM orders


i hear that!!!!


----------



## djfmn

I fit into the Covid Lockdown resulting in lots of MM bags. I just received 3 the Tan Handmade Vachetta Ellen, the brown straw Little Selene with bamboo handles and on Thursday I received the dark blue sorrento midi Modena with orange lining and silver hardware. I fell in love with the sorrento leather and asked Marco if he had any left. He has the dark blue which I already have and one small piece of the dark teal which he told me was one of the most popular sorrento colors and also a piece of English red sorrento. I looked at the dark teal and knew that was the perfect color for a Little Selene. @coastaljewel convinced me to get some verona and I really like verona as well. I missed out on Sorrento when Marco first offered it but I am pleased I was able to get 2 bags in this leather. I bought the midi Modena in dark blue sorrento from the sample sale. I am in love with this leather it is such a great leather.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> I have ordered an Aurora Midi in Dark Grey Pompei (it is _such _a beautiful grey, been spending ages trying to decide what bag to have made in it), a Mini Zhoe in the very dark Purple Pebbled and a Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Black Deerskin .
> 
> I was fascinated by the few and quite old photos I found of Black Deerskin. Some time last Autumn I asked Marco about this leather. He still had some left and he put it aside for me. I could never make up my mind what bag to use it for. Until today



I am really, reeeeeeally looking forward to these reveals.  Your order sounds heavenly.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ladies I would like to know your opinion on gray leather. It is a color that I do not have. I do not want a light one.  I want a “saturated” “rich” gray with or without undertones, something not blah. Those of you who have gray bags, please share what you think about your color. Right now I am leaning toward the aquila matte dark gray, but I am open to others.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I would like to know your opinion on gray leather. It is a color that I do not have. I do not want a light one.  I want a “saturated” “rich” gray with or without undertones, something not blah. Those of you who have gray bags, please share what you think about your color. Right now I am leaning toward the aquila matte dark gray, but I am open to others.
> View attachment 5193902


This is absolutely gorgeous.  This is the shade I prefer for a gray. I might have to give Aquila matte a try just to get my hands on this leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous.  This is the shade I prefer for a gray. I might have to give Aquila matte a try just to get my hands on this leather.


I agree from what I can tell in the photo. On his website this gray leather has a strong blue undertone, but what I posted is a blow up from another poster's bag and it does not seem to have that undertone.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> Ladies I would like to know your opinion on gray leather. It is a color that I do not have. I do not want a light one.  I want a “saturated” “rich” gray with or without undertones, something not blah. Those of you who have gray bags, please share what you think about your color. Right now I am leaning toward the aquila matte dark gray, but I am open to others.
> View attachment 5193902


The Aquila Matte looks lovely! Why not ask Marco for a sample, to make sure?

I too have searched for the perfect grey. I wanted a truly dark grey. And it is hopeless to tell from photos.
So I have been requesting one sample after the other...

Dark Grey Nappa turned out to be a (beautiful) medium grey.
Dark Grey Pebbled is also a medium grey, with a khaki tint.
Anthracite Pebbled, on the other hand, is a pure dark grey. So I now have three bags in Anthracite 

And then I received a sample of Dark Grey Pompei....
I am not overly fond of Pompei. Except the Dark Grey! It is unbelievably gorgeous. Very dark, matte yet somehow silky in appearance.

One thing I have learned about Pompei, is that colour batches can vary a lot. Well, actually, this is of course true for all the leathers.
When I decide to order a bag in one of my samples, I have learned from experience that the safest way to get the exact colour is to cut my sample in half and post one half back to Marco, saying: _"This exact colour, if you still have it"  _No time to do ths in an Autumn sale... so I am keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am really, reeeeeeally looking forward to these reveals.  Your order sounds heavenly.


I promise I will take photos


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Just finalised my order. Getting two Charlotte shoulder bags. One in dark orange nappa for my sister and dark green handmade vachetta for myself. Excited!!


We NEED Charlotte photos! Especially mod shots! Of BOTH bags!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> The Aquila Matte looks lovely! Why not ask Marco for a sample, to make sure?
> 
> I too have searched for the perfect grey. I wanted a truly dark grey. And it is hopeless to tell from photos.
> So I have been requesting one sample after the other...
> 
> Dark Grey Nappa turned out to be a (beautiful) medium grey.
> Dark Grey Pebbled is also a medium grey, with a khaki tint.
> Anthracite Pebbled, on the other hand, is a pure dark grey. So I now have three bags in Anthracite
> 
> And then I received a sample of Dark Grey Pompei....
> I am not overly fond of Pompei. Except the Dark Grey! It is unbelievably gorgeous. Very dark, matte yet somehow silky in appearance.
> 
> One thing I have learned about Pompei, is that colour batches can vary a lot. Well, actually, this is of course true for all the leathers.
> When I decide to order a bag in one of my samples, I have learned from experience that the safest way to get the exact colour is to cut my sample in half and post one half back to Marco, saying: _"This exact colour, if you still have it" _No time to do ths in an Autumn sale... so I am keeping my fingers crossed


Thank you for taking the time to post this.  I had totally forgotten about anthracite which is exactly what I am looking for.  I had a gorgeous Victoria midi in anthracite and metallic, probably the prettiest bag I have ever ordered. But it was too dressy for my retirement life style. Now I rememer thinkng that it is the perfect gray!  Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post this.  I had totally forgotten about anthracite which is exactly what I am looking for.  I had a gorgeous Victoria midi in anthracite and metallic, probably the prettiest bag I have ever ordered. But it was too dressy for my retirement life style. Now I rememer thinkng that it is the perfect gray!  Thank you for reminding me!
> View attachment 5194094



That colorblocking!  Oh my heart!


----------



## coach943

Anthracite is also my favorite gray. I got rid of one of my other gray bags recently because Anthracite is the perfect gray for me.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Anthracite Selene here. Beautiful gray.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> That colorblocking!  Oh my heart!


I know. I cannot believe I parted with it.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fancyfree said:


> I am debating whether to go for a Charlotte Shoulder bag in Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta.
> 
> I am worried the bag is too large to keep it's shape unless stuffed ?
> It is quite a large bag...
> I doubt this model would look as nice with a slouch...
> 
> What do you lot think?
> Do any of you have a Charlotte Shoulder bag?


I'd also consider the weight of the bag. Bound to be heavy.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi all, I hope you are all well!
I had to let that sale past since I will be purchasing some leather boots I need for autumn and winter... plus I had bought my little athena shoulder bag, which I still love and wear almost every day (my profile pic), and I had set myself a limit of one bag a year... however I know Marco does black friday sales and I think I might want a bigger bag for work. I don't have any in light gray colour and I think that fits for spring and summer but also for winter...
I want a lightweight bag that holds a lot. I already have structured tote-style bags and I want something a little more slouchy. I was thinking calista or calista midi. I already looked for photo references (thanks for your posts @monialiceke!) and I love them both but the regular calista looks massive. Reminds me a lot of the new huge Bottege hobos. I do what some of you do and make a paper mockup of the bag, but I have some questions for calista owners:
Do you find the regular calista too heavy? Is it hard to find things in there?
I need to fit: a small lunch container, a water bottle, small notebook, sunglass case, phone, wallet, keys and cardkeys and occasionally a small pencil case (and maybe some toys for my kids lol). Would that fit in a calista midi?

I am looking for a lightweight, slouchy leather in light grey colour. what do you recomend?
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I'd also consider the weight of the bag. Bound to be heavy.


True! And I have now ordered a Charlotte Shoulder bag in an even heavier leather 

Oh well. A deerskin bag was never going to be lightweight


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fancyfree said:


> True! And I have now ordered a Charlotte Shoulder bag in an even heavier leather
> 
> Oh well. A deerskin bag was never going to be lightweight


lol... but it's going to be soooo pretty haha


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

@Fancyfree you have a Tuscania calista right? How is that leather in that bag?? Would you personally recommend it?


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi all, I hope you are all well!
> I had to let that sale past since I will be purchasing some leather boots I need for autumn and winter... plus I had bought my little athena shoulder bag, which I still love and wear almost every day (my profile pic), and I had set myself a limit of one bag a year... however I know Marco does black friday sales and I think I might want a bigger bag for work. I don't have any in light gray colour and I think that fits for spring and summer but also for winter...
> I want a lightweight bag that holds a lot. I already have structured tote-style bags and I want something a little more slouchy. I was thinking calista or calista midi. I already looked for photo references (thanks for your posts @monialiceke!) and I love them both but the regular calista looks massive. Reminds me a lot of the new huge Bottege hobos. I do what some of you do and make a paper mockup of the bag, but I have some questions for calista owners:
> Do you find the regular calista too heavy? Is it hard to find things in there?
> I need to fit: a small lunch container, a water bottle, small notebook, sunglass case, phone, wallet, keys and cardkeys and occasionally a small pencil case (and maybe some toys for my kids lol). Would that fit in a calista midi?
> 
> I am looking for a lightweight, slouchy leather in light grey colour. what do you recomend?
> Thank you so much in advance!


So nice to see you again, BagsAndCarbs

Remember the Calistas are constructed without any depth, just 2 flat pieces of leather sewn together (apart from the shoulder piece). No depth, no internal volume until you put something inside and "hang it" on your shoulder.

As soon as you insert contents and "hang it", the _width_ of the Calista "collapses" to create the internal volume. And if you have chosen a truly *soft *leather, the bag drapes beautifully and the full sized Calista is *NOT* that large . I promise you!

It is the best every-day bag ever,- so comfortable, extremely lightweight and looks elegant whether only holding only a few or many items. One great asset is the fact that it will also room quite a lot of food shopping , - so practical on one's way home from work.

I own 8 Calistas (Tuscania, Verona, Merinos, Sheen) and 2 Calista Midis with extended strap drop (Verona). I am 160cm tall.

For Verona leather, I definitely prefer the Calista Midi. Because Verona is thick, "substantial" and keeps it's shape, so it does not drape enough for the full sized Calista and then the bag _does _feel and look large. I imagine this also would be the case for Pebbled leather and Aquila Matte.

My Anchor Grey Sheen bag is gorgeous, but I am still working at breaking her in to slouch enough. My impression is that this is an issue with Nappa Calistas, too.

I love my Tuscania Calistas. Rustic, edgy yet soft and elegant. More drapey than Sheen...
..but,,,

_The *Most* Beautiful Calistas__ are in Merinos__._
There is (IMHO) actually no competition ​
I never regarded Merinos as a "luxury" leather until I got my first Merinos Calista. Well, I do now.
Merinos is _so _soft and drapes _so_ beautifully. Yet it is tough / resilient and has a squishy, thick feel to it.  Very lightweight, despite not being an ultrathin, creasable  leather like Tuscania. I also feel the fairly matte surface really complements the drapey Calista style.

Because it is so soft and drapes so well, Merinos Calistas are "smaller" than other Calistas 

The only potential problem I see with Merinos is the naturel texture variations across a skin.
I personally do not like texture _variations_.

So when I have ordered my Merinos Calistas, I have started by asking Marco whether he has enough uniform leather in my chosen colour to create a Calista without texture variations. And then I make sure to specify uniform surface texture in my order.

So now I own an absolutely smooth surfaced blue Merinos Calista and an evenly pebbled surfaced purple Merinos Calista. Both jawdroppingly gorgeous and seemingly impossible to take good photos of 

Edit:
When you first receive a Calista, it can be a good idea (when not carrying her) to store her in a hanging position with some content for a few weeks. In my experience, this facilitates the drapey'nes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> So nice to see you again, BagsAndCarbs
> 
> Remember the Calistas are constructed without any depth, just 2 flat pieces of leather sewn together (apart from the shoulder piece). No depth, no internal volume until you put something inside and "hang it" on your shoulder.
> 
> As soon as you insert contents and "hang it", the _width_ of the Calista "collapses" to create the internal volume. And if you have chosen a truly *soft *leather, the bag drapes beautifully and the full sized Calista is *NOT* large . I promise you!
> 
> It is the best every-day bag ever,- so comfortable, extremely lightweight and looks elegant whether only holding only a few or many items. One great asset is the fact that it will also room quite a lot of food shopping , - so practical on one's way home from work.
> 
> I own 8 Calistas (Tuscania, Verona, Merinos, Sheen) and 2 Calista Midis with extended strap drop (Verona). I am 160cm tall.
> 
> For Verona leather, I definitely prefer the Calista Midi. Because Verona is thick, "substantial" and keeps it's shape, so it does not drape enough for the full sized Calista and then the bag _does _feel and look large. I imagine this also would be the case for Pebbled leather and Aquila Matte.
> 
> My Anchor Grey Sheen bag is gorgeous, but I am still working at breaking her in to slouch enough. My impression is that this is an issue with Nappa Calistas, too.
> 
> I love my Tuscania Calistas. Rustic, edgy yet soft and elegant. More drapey than Sheen...
> ..but,,,
> 
> _The *Most* Beautiful Calistas__ are in Merinos__._
> There is (IMHO) actually no competition ​
> I never regarded Merinos as a "luxury" leather until I got my first Merinos Calista. Well, I do now.
> Merinos is _so _soft and drapes _so_ beautifully. Yet it is tough / resilient and has a squishy, thick feel to it.  Very lightweight, despite not being an ultrathin, creasable  leather like Tuscania. I also feel the fairly matte surface really complements the drapey Calista style.
> 
> Because it is so soft and drapes so well, Merinos Calistas are "smaller" than other Calistas
> 
> The only potential problem I see with Merinos is the naturel texture variations across a skin.
> I personally do not like texture _variations_.
> 
> So when I have ordered my Merinos Calistas, I have started by asking Marco whether he has enough uniform leather in my chosen colour to create a Calista without texture variations. And then I make sure to specify it in my order.
> 
> So now I own an absolutely smooth surfaced blue Merinos Calista and an evenly pebbled surfaced purple Merinos Calista. Both jawdroppingly gorgeous and seemingly impossible to take good photos of


Have you posted a pic of your Sheen Calista somewhere?
My Sheen Theia starts to break in by now. But it is still pretty stiff.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Have you posted a pic of your Sheen Calista somewhere?
> My Sheen Theia starts to break in by now. But it is still pretty stiff.


Page 42 on the reference thread


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Page 42 on the reference thread


Thank you!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> So nice to see you again, BagsAndCarbs
> 
> Remember the Calistas are constructed without any depth, just 2 flat pieces of leather sewn together (apart from the shoulder piece). No depth, no internal volume until you put something inside and "hang it" on your shoulder.
> 
> As soon as you insert contents and "hang it", the _width_ of the Calista "collapses" to create the internal volume. And if you have chosen a truly *soft *leather, the bag drapes beautifully and the full sized Calista is *NOT* that large . I promise you!
> 
> It is the best every-day bag ever,- so comfortable, extremely lightweight and looks elegant whether only holding only a few or many items. One great asset is the fact that it will also room quite a lot of food shopping , - so practical on one's way home from work.
> 
> I own 8 Calistas (Tuscania, Verona, Merinos, Sheen) and 2 Calista Midis with extended strap drop (Verona). I am 160cm tall.
> 
> For Verona leather, I definitely prefer the Calista Midi. Because Verona is thick, "substantial" and keeps it's shape, so it does not drape enough for the full sized Calista and then the bag _does _feel and look large. I imagine this also would be the case for Pebbled leather and Aquila Matte.
> 
> My Anchor Grey Sheen bag is gorgeous, but I am still working at breaking her in to slouch enough. My impression is that this is an issue with Nappa Calistas, too.
> 
> I love my Tuscania Calistas. Rustic, edgy yet soft and elegant. More drapey than Sheen...
> ..but,,,
> 
> _The *Most* Beautiful Calistas__ are in Merinos__._
> There is (IMHO) actually no competition ​
> I never regarded Merinos as a "luxury" leather until I got my first Merinos Calista. Well, I do now.
> Merinos is _so _soft and drapes _so_ beautifully. Yet it is tough / resilient and has a squishy, thick feel to it.  Very lightweight, despite not being an ultrathin, creasable  leather like Tuscania. I also feel the fairly matte surface really complements the drapey Calista style.
> 
> Because it is so soft and drapes so well, Merinos Calistas are "smaller" than other Calistas
> 
> The only potential problem I see with Merinos is the naturel texture variations across a skin.
> I personally do not like texture _variations_.
> 
> So when I have ordered my Merinos Calistas, I have started by asking Marco whether he has enough uniform leather in my chosen colour to create a Calista without texture variations. And then I make sure to specify uniform surface texture in my order.
> 
> So now I own an absolutely smooth surfaced blue Merinos Calista and an evenly pebbled surfaced purple Merinos Calista. Both jawdroppingly gorgeous and seemingly impossible to take good photos of
> 
> Edit:
> When you first receive a Calista, it can be a good idea (when not carrying her) to store her in a hanging position with some content for a few weeks. In my experience, this facilitates the drapey'nes.



This is a very informative and helpful post.  I'm a fan of the structured styles, but this breakdown of the leathers and drapes makes me really interested in trying a Calista.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I know. I cannot believe I parted with it.


Nor can I it is gorgeous. The color blocking is amazing. I would wear that bag anywhere. It is perfect for dressy or casual and everything in between.


----------



## djfmn

BittyMonkey said:


> Anthracite Selene here. Beautiful gray.


I have an anthracite little Athena. Love the gray. I gave my daughter my storm gray merino Diva.


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> So nice to see you again, BagsAndCarbs
> 
> Remember the Calistas are constructed without any depth, just 2 flat pieces of leather sewn together (apart from the shoulder piece). No depth, no internal volume until you put something inside and "hang it" on your shoulder.
> 
> As soon as you insert contents and "hang it", the _width_ of the Calista "collapses" to create the internal volume. And if you have chosen a truly *soft *leather, the bag drapes beautifully and the full sized Calista is *NOT* that large . I promise you!
> 
> It is the best every-day bag ever,- so comfortable, extremely lightweight and looks elegant whether only holding only a few or many items. One great asset is the fact that it will also room quite a lot of food shopping , - so practical on one's way home from work.
> 
> I own 8 Calistas (Tuscania, Verona, Merinos, Sheen) and 2 Calista Midis with extended strap drop (Verona). I am 160cm tall.
> 
> For Verona leather, I definitely prefer the Calista Midi. Because Verona is thick, "substantial" and keeps it's shape, so it does not drape enough for the full sized Calista and then the bag _does _feel and look large. I imagine this also would be the case for Pebbled leather and Aquila Matte.
> 
> My Anchor Grey Sheen bag is gorgeous, but I am still working at breaking her in to slouch enough. My impression is that this is an issue with Nappa Calistas, too.
> 
> I love my Tuscania Calistas. Rustic, edgy yet soft and elegant. More drapey than Sheen...
> ..but,,,
> 
> _The *Most* Beautiful Calistas__ are in Merinos__._
> There is (IMHO) actually no competition ​
> I never regarded Merinos as a "luxury" leather until I got my first Merinos Calista. Well, I do now.
> Merinos is _so _soft and drapes _so_ beautifully. Yet it is tough / resilient and has a squishy, thick feel to it.  Very lightweight, despite not being an ultrathin, creasable  leather like Tuscania. I also feel the fairly matte surface really complements the drapey Calista style.
> 
> Because it is so soft and drapes so well, Merinos Calistas are "smaller" than other Calistas
> 
> The only potential problem I see with Merinos is the naturel texture variations across a skin.
> I personally do not like texture _variations_.
> 
> So when I have ordered my Merinos Calistas, I have started by asking Marco whether he has enough uniform leather in my chosen colour to create a Calista without texture variations. And then I make sure to specify uniform surface texture in my order.
> 
> So now I own an absolutely smooth surfaced blue Merinos Calista and an evenly pebbled surfaced purple Merinos Calista. Both jawdroppingly gorgeous and seemingly impossible to take good photos of
> 
> Edit:
> When you first receive a Calista, it can be a good idea (when not carrying her) to store her in a hanging position with some content for a few weeks. In my experience, this facilitates the drapey'nes.


One thing I forgot to mention is that adding an exterior zipped pocket to Calista will add structure and to a certain degree inhibit drape


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fancyfree said:


> So nice to see you again, BagsAndCarbs
> 
> Remember the Calistas are constructed without any depth, just 2 flat pieces of leather sewn together (apart from the shoulder piece). No depth, no internal volume until you put something inside and "hang it" on your shoulder.
> 
> As soon as you insert contents and "hang it", the _width_ of the Calista "collapses" to create the internal volume. And if you have chosen a truly *soft *leather, the bag drapes beautifully and the full sized Calista is *NOT* that large . I promise you!
> 
> It is the best every-day bag ever,- so comfortable, extremely lightweight and looks elegant whether only holding only a few or many items. One great asset is the fact that it will also room quite a lot of food shopping , - so practical on one's way home from work.
> 
> I own 8 Calistas (Tuscania, Verona, Merinos, Sheen) and 2 Calista Midis with extended strap drop (Verona). I am 160cm tall.
> 
> For Verona leather, I definitely prefer the Calista Midi. Because Verona is thick, "substantial" and keeps it's shape, so it does not drape enough for the full sized Calista and then the bag _does _feel and look large. I imagine this also would be the case for Pebbled leather and Aquila Matte.
> 
> My Anchor Grey Sheen bag is gorgeous, but I am still working at breaking her in to slouch enough. My impression is that this is an issue with Nappa Calistas, too.
> 
> I love my Tuscania Calistas. Rustic, edgy yet soft and elegant. More drapey than Sheen...
> ..but,,,
> 
> _The *Most* Beautiful Calistas__ are in Merinos__._
> There is (IMHO) actually no competition ​
> I never regarded Merinos as a "luxury" leather until I got my first Merinos Calista. Well, I do now.
> Merinos is _so _soft and drapes _so_ beautifully. Yet it is tough / resilient and has a squishy, thick feel to it.  Very lightweight, despite not being an ultrathin, creasable  leather like Tuscania. I also feel the fairly matte surface really complements the drapey Calista style.
> 
> Because it is so soft and drapes so well, Merinos Calistas are "smaller" than other Calistas
> 
> The only potential problem I see with Merinos is the naturel texture variations across a skin.
> I personally do not like texture _variations_.
> 
> So when I have ordered my Merinos Calistas, I have started by asking Marco whether he has enough uniform leather in my chosen colour to create a Calista without texture variations. And then I make sure to specify uniform surface texture in my order.
> 
> So now I own an absolutely smooth surfaced blue Merinos Calista and an evenly pebbled surfaced purple Merinos Calista. Both jawdroppingly gorgeous and seemingly impossible to take good photos of
> 
> Edit:
> When you first receive a Calista, it can be a good idea (when not carrying her) to store her in a hanging position with some content for a few weeks. In my experience, this facilitates the drapey'nes.


Wow thank your so much for your detailed response!
I haven’t seen a light gray merinos colour I love though. The tip about the exterior pocket is excellent! Would you recommend an extended key chain for the interior?


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Wow thank your so much for your detailed response!
> I haven’t seen a light gray merinos colour I love though. The tip about the exterior pocket is excellent! Would you recommend an extended key chain for the interior?


Yes!
Actually, instead of an extension to the regular little key chain, I _always_ ask for an additional strap with a 5cm hook like this:



at one end of the bag.
I find this type of hook the best for key rings. Marco usually charges me 10 euro (sometimes 15)  for strap and hook.
For full sized Calista, I order a 30 or 35 cm strap. 
It is _so_ practical, - I can find keys and unlock doors with bag on my shoulder!
I lift the strap and hook out of the bag if adding many or large contents, and then drop the hook on top.

(For Pompei bags, I request key strap to be in a softer leather.)


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> @tenKrat has some beautiful dark brown bags. She would be the right person to ask about dark brown leather. I do not have anything in dark brown.


@Claudia Herzog I just saw this reply to your post about dark brown leathers. I have only one dark brown handbag, a Daphne, in vacchetta leather from 2015-16. It is a saturated brown, like espresso.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> @Claudia Herzog I just saw this reply to your post about dark brown leathers. I have only one dark brown handbag, a Daphne, in vacchetta leather from 2015-16. It is a saturated brown, like espresso.



Thank you for the reply!  I'm loving the Phoebes lately, as they are small enough and free from hardware and therefore light enough not to cause me shoulder or back pain, which I get with heavier bags.  I have a note to myself written way back when that Marco wouldn't do a Phoebe or any of the SLGs in vacchetta.  Does anybody have experience otherwise?


----------



## christinemliu

There is a gorgeous blue reef nappa Charlotte shoulder bag available on the FB MM BST Group. I wish it was a satchel style, otherwise I'd probably jump on it!


----------



## Mv95818

May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap as that is my favorite way to wear a bag.  Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!


----------



## djfmn

Mv95818 said:


> May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap as that is my favorite way to wear a bag.  Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!


This is gorgeous. I love the style and the leather. The mod shot is lovely you and the bag are both gorgeous. I am liking Charlotte more and more.


----------



## Mv95818

May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap. Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!


djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love the style and the leather. The mod shot is lovely you and the bag are both gorgeous. I am liking Charlotte more and more.


Thank you! The bag is even prettier in person.  Structured but not too structured. Plenty of room for all of my things. I carry prescription sunglasses at all times so I need a bag that can accommodate them!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Mv95818 said:


> May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap. Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!
> 
> Thank you! The bag is even prettier in person.  Structured but not too structured. Plenty of room for all of my things. I carry prescription sunglasses at all times so I need a bag that can accommodate them!!


Pretty! Can you share a picture that shows the top of the bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mv95818 said:


> May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap as that is my favorite way to wear a bag.  Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!


Very pretty! I am very curious about my Charlotte shoulder bag, now.


----------



## Mv95818

Devyn Danielle said:


> Pretty! Can you share a picture that shows the top of the bag?


----------



## Cleda

Mv95818 said:


> May I present…the Charlotte shoulder bag in brownrose nappa with light gold hardware.  Absolutely adore the dark mauve color. I chose a crossbody strap rather than a shoulder strap as that is my favorite way to wear a bag.  Here is a rather poor “mod shot” for reference.  I am 5’4”.  Already in love with this bag!



Beautiful colour and great size on you! Your mod shot is basically how I wish I look wearing crossbody bags. But it never looks as elegant on me somehow. I had resigned myself to shoulder or handle carry bags only, now your picture is making me want to try crossbody again.


----------



## djfmn

I saw the beautiful butterscotch Charlotte on the MM website wiht contrast stitching and edgepaint. I asked Marco to add some interest to my sorrento dark teal Little Selene. He is going to add some contrast stitching and edgepaint to my sorrento bag. He told me the butterscotch Charlotte got the most views on Instagram of any MM bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

djfmn said:


> I saw the beautiful butterscotch Charlotte on the MM website wiht contrast stitching and edgepaint. I asked Marco to add some interest to my sorrento dark teal Little Selene. He is going to add some contrast stitching and edgepaint to my sorrento bag. He told me the butterscotch Charlotte got the most views on Instagram of any MM bag.


I‘ve been adding contrast stitching fir a while now - I like that a lot. I coordinate it with the lining of the bags.


----------



## coach943

I got a white box today -- Magenta Pompei Miss M with Dark Gunmetal Hardware and Marine Fabric Lining.

The color is gorgeous. I love to wear deep saturated colors like this during fall. Miss M is my favorite bag. I will definitely wear this one often.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I got a white box today -- Magenta Pompei Miss M with Dark Gunmetal Hardware and Marine Fabric Lining.
> 
> The color is gorgeous. I love to wear deep saturated colors like this during fall. Miss M is my favorite bag. I will definitely wear this one often.
> 
> View attachment 5205171
> View attachment 5205172


Gorgeous just gorgeous. The first pompei bag I got was a magenta Little Tulipano. It is such a fun color leather. Your bag is stunning.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I got a white box today -- Magenta Pompei Miss M with Dark Gunmetal Hardware and Marine Fabric Lining.
> 
> The color is gorgeous. I love to wear deep saturated colors like this during fall. Miss M is my favorite bag. I will definitely wear this one often.
> 
> View attachment 5205171
> View attachment 5205172


Pretty!  I have a red Pompei Little Miss M and she is my favorite bag.


----------



## orchidmyst

Hi everyone!
I've been using my smaller MM bags lately (instead of my usual Selene/Minerva big bags) and I also got some bags from previous sample sales so I'll share some pics. I haven't used these bags much but I really love the thoughtful designs everytime I use them.

Phoebe - Mint Verona



Iride - Aqua Africa (the color is light blue and not aqua at all)



Astro Hobo - Lavender Pompei (from sample sale)



Daphne - Eggplant Pompei



Muse Midi - Brownrose Nappa 
This bag is so light!



Sabrina Midi - Brownrose Nappa



Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (from sample sale)



Little Minerva - Peach Africa (from sample sale)
I had a shorter strap made with about the same handle drop as the Angelica, so I can hand carry the bag.
Now I always have 3 straps made for the Little Minerva/Minerva Midi - crossbody strap, usual Minerva shoulder strap, short hand carry strap



Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (usual Minerva strap) & Peach Africa (shorter hand carry strap)


----------



## Claudia Herzog

orchidmyst said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been using my smaller MM bags lately (instead of my usual Selene/Minerva big bags) and I also got some bags from previous sample sales so I'll share some pics. I haven't used these bags much but I really love the thoughtful designs everytime I use them.
> 
> Phoebe - Mint Verona
> View attachment 5206233
> 
> 
> Iride - Aqua Africa (the color is light blue and not aqua at all)
> View attachment 5206232
> 
> 
> Astro Hobo - Lavender Pompei (from sample sale)
> View attachment 5206211
> 
> 
> Daphne - Eggplant Pompei
> View attachment 5206212
> 
> 
> Muse Midi - Brownrose Nappa
> This bag is so light!
> View attachment 5206216
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi - Brownrose Nappa
> View attachment 5206217
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (from sample sale)
> View attachment 5206214
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Peach Africa (from sample sale)
> I had a shorter strap made with about the same handle drop as the Angelica, so I can hand carry the bag.
> Now I always have 3 straps made for the Little Minerva/Minerva Midi - crossbody strap, usual Minerva shoulder strap, short hand carry strap
> View attachment 5206215
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (usual Minerva strap) & Peach Africa (shorter hand carry strap)
> View attachment 5206213



All stunning!  I totally forgot about the Iride.  How does its size and shape compare with Phoebe and Flora?  I have been finding that I've been reaching for those two styles almost exclusively throughout the summer.  Perhaps I should add Iride to my short list of favorite styles if it's approximately the same size, shape, and capacity as Phoebe and Flora.


----------



## orchidmyst

Claudia Herzog said:


> All stunning!  I totally forgot about the Iride.  How does its size and shape compare with Phoebe and Flora?  I have been finding that I've been reaching for those two styles almost exclusively throughout the summer.  Perhaps I should add Iride to my short list of favorite styles if it's approximately the same size, shape, and capacity as Phoebe and Flora.


The Iride is bigger than the Phoebe & Flora and smaller than the Zhoe. It is actually quite wide and you can fit a lot in.


----------



## orchidmyst

Claudia Herzog said:


> All stunning!  I totally forgot about the Iride.  How does its size and shape compare with Phoebe and Flora?  I have been finding that I've been reaching for those two styles almost exclusively throughout the summer.  Perhaps I should add Iride to my short list of favorite styles if it's approximately the same size, shape, and capacity as Phoebe and Flora.


The Iride is the same height as the Phoebe and the Zhoe looks huge in comparison


----------



## Claudia Herzog

orchidmyst said:


> The Iride is the same height as the Phoebe and the Zhoe looks huge in comparison
> View attachment 5206360
> 
> View attachment 5206361



These comparison shots are very helpful.  Many thanks!


----------



## Fancyfree

orchidmyst said:


> Hi everyone!
> I've been using my smaller MM bags lately (instead of my usual Selene/Minerva big bags) and I also got some bags from previous sample sales so I'll share some pics. I haven't used these bags much but I really love the thoughtful designs everytime I use them.
> 
> Phoebe - Mint Verona
> View attachment 5206233
> 
> 
> Iride - Aqua Africa (the color is light blue and not aqua at all)
> View attachment 5206232
> 
> 
> Astro Hobo - Lavender Pompei (from sample sale)
> View attachment 5206211
> 
> 
> Daphne - Eggplant Pompei
> View attachment 5206212
> 
> 
> Muse Midi - Brownrose Nappa
> This bag is so light!
> View attachment 5206216
> 
> 
> Sabrina Midi - Brownrose Nappa
> View attachment 5206217
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (from sample sale)
> View attachment 5206214
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Peach Africa (from sample sale)
> I had a shorter strap made with about the same handle drop as the Angelica, so I can hand carry the bag.
> Now I always have 3 straps made for the Little Minerva/Minerva Midi - crossbody strap, usual Minerva shoulder strap, short hand carry strap
> View attachment 5206215
> 
> 
> Little Minerva - Deep Blue Africa (usual Minerva strap) & Peach Africa (shorter hand carry strap)
> View attachment 5206213


Wow, what a fantastic collection! I truly envy your diverseness in colour choices. Absolutely stunning  .
I didn't realise there was more Eggplant Pompei left... when did you order the Daphne?


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> Oh! I'd love to see a pic of your tribe of 4 Phoebes!



Sorry this has taken me so long! Here they are-
	

		
			
		

		
	








Black Merinos, Lemon Verona, Deep Blue Africa, and Ginger Cuoio Toscano. I have leather and chain straps to use with each of them (and wristlet straps), and I use them a tonne, especially during the pandemic. They are the perfect size for my essentials.

Interestingly the Verona one has a reinforced bottom with some sort of backing, whereas the others are soft and more rounded. I didn’t request this, but am equally happy with it both ways, just something to note.


----------



## orchidmyst

Fancyfree said:


> Wow, what a fantastic collection! I truly envy your diverseness in colour choices. Absolutely stunning  .
> I didn't realise there was more Eggplant Pompei left... when did you order the Daphne?


I didn't realize that the Eggplant Pompei was phased out.
I bought this Daphne in Eggplant Pompei 2 years ago.
The thing with Pompei is that after a while, you start to miss seeing and feeling the texture of grainy leather


----------



## orchidmyst

AliceWondered said:


> Sorry this has taken me so long! Here they are-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207056
> 
> View attachment 5207057
> 
> Black Merinos, Lemon Verona, Deep Blue Africa, and Ginger Cuoio Toscano. I have leather and chain straps to use with each of them (and wristlet straps), and I use them a tonne, especially during the pandemic. They are the perfect size for my essentials.
> 
> Interestingly the Verona one has a reinforced bottom with some sort of backing, whereas the others are soft and more rounded. I didn’t request this, but am equally happy with it both ways, just something to note.


Your Phoebes are so nice with diffferent colors and leathers.
That Lemon Verona one keeps catching my eye.
Which one is your favorite?


----------



## AliceWondered

orchidmyst said:


> Your Phoebes are so nice with diffferent colors and leathers.
> That Lemon Verona one keeps catching my eye.
> Which one is your favorite?



Right now it would have to be the Lemon Verona- such a beautiful colour and leather! But I do love them all.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

AliceWondered said:


> Sorry this has taken me so long! Here they are-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207056
> 
> View attachment 5207057
> 
> Black Merinos, Lemon Verona, Deep Blue Africa, and Ginger Cuoio Toscano. I have leather and chain straps to use with each of them (and wristlet straps), and I use them a tonne, especially during the pandemic. They are the perfect size for my essentials.
> 
> Interestingly the Verona one has a reinforced bottom with some sort of backing, whereas the others are soft and more rounded. I didn’t request this, but am equally happy with it both ways, just something to note.



These Phoebes slay me with their perfect.  Under which circumstances do you use the chain straps, and which the leather?


----------



## christinemliu

AliceWondered said:


> Sorry this has taken me so long! Here they are-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207055
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207056
> 
> View attachment 5207057
> 
> Black Merinos, Lemon Verona, Deep Blue Africa, and Ginger Cuoio Toscano. I have leather and chain straps to use with each of them (and wristlet straps), and I use them a tonne, especially during the pandemic. They are the perfect size for my essentials.
> 
> Interestingly the Verona one has a reinforced bottom with some sort of backing, whereas the others are soft and more rounded. I didn’t request this, but am equally happy with it both ways, just something to note.


@AliceWondered, thank you!!! What a sweet collection. My favorite is the Ginger. That's so interesting about the difference with the Verona one. Phoebe is really such a cute bag, I have one in vacchetta. It's funny, everyone's been talking about small bags but I just ordered a Demetra !


----------



## AliceWondered

Claudia Herzog said:


> These Phoebes slay me with their perfect.  Under which circumstances do you use the chain straps, and which the leather?


Thank you! I usually choose based on my outfit (leather strap looking more casual, chain adding more bling), or how I want to carry it (chain doubled for a baguette style carry was a favourite for me this summer).
I was maybe thinking of asking for a strap with dimensions like the Dior guitar strap, to carry them as a short crossbody style, next time I order from Marco. They are such perfect versatile little bags!


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> @AliceWondered, thank you!!! What a sweet collection. My favorite is the Ginger. That's so interesting about the difference with the Verona one. Phoebe is really such a cute bag, I have one in vacchetta. It's funny, everyone's been talking about small bags but I just ordered a Demetra !


 
I bet that Demetra will be lovely!

I love the ginger too. I used it as an internal organizer on a recent trip inside my Theia midi, and it made me happy every time I pulled it out. It also got quite the workout, and is getting softer and softer, and nicer and nicer.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

AliceWondered said:


> Thank you! I usually choose based on my outfit (leather strap looking more casual, chain adding more bling), or how I want to carry it (chain doubled for a baguette style carry was a favourite for me this summer).
> I was maybe thinking of asking for a strap with dimensions like the Dior guitar strap, to carry them as a short crossbody style, next time I order from Marco. They are such perfect versatile little bags!



Oh wow, it never occurred me to double the chain strap to baguette-carry a Phoebe.  I've got to try this idea!


----------



## Fancyfree

Charlotte Shoulder Bag *Midi *is born 
At a discount through Thursday 

(It is pretty much same size as Zhoe Legend, only less deep.)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Charlotte Shoulder Bag *Midi *is born
> At a discount through Thursday
> 
> (It is pretty much same size as Zhoe Legend, only less deep.)


Oh, now that is absolutely adorable! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> Charlotte Shoulder Bag *Midi *is born
> At a discount through Thursday
> 
> (It is pretty much same size as Zhoe Legend, only less deep.)



I am liking the look of the Midi Charlotte better than the original size.  Everyone's preferences and uses are different, but I would like to someday meet in person the lucky people who are tall enough and strong enough to regularly carry Marco's full-sized bags, because I am not one of them.  The full-sized Selene, for instance, looks like a swimming pool on me.


----------



## LuvNLux

I have a question:  Does the flap on the Charlotte lift up to reveal 2 pockets? Or is it just sewn on as a design element?  Anyone?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question:  Does the flap on the Charlotte lift up to reveal 2 pockets? Or is it just sewn on as a design element?  Anyone?


I had the same question. It’s just a design element.


----------



## Mv95818

LuvNLux said:


> I have a question:  Does the flap on the Charlotte lift up to reveal 2 pockets? Or is it just sewn on as a design element?  Anyone?


It is a design element. No pockets underneath.


----------



## LuvNLux

@Mv95818 @Devyn Danielle Thanks.  I appreciate your replies.


----------



## ajamy

Claudia Herzog said:


> I am liking the look of the Midi Charlotte better than the original size.  Everyone's preferences and uses are different, but I would like to someday meet in person the lucky people who are tall enough and strong enough to regularly carry Marco's full-sized bags, because I am not one of them.  The full-sized Selene, for instance, looks like a swimming pool on me.


I am not very tall and also tend to prefer the smaller versions of marco’s bags.  I waited years for the little selene! now have one on order from the latest sale.
I’m now waiting for midi Charlotte satchel, or even a cute mini version .


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Wow, what a fantastic collection! I truly envy your diverseness in colour choices. Absolutely stunning  .
> I didn't realise there was more Eggplant Pompei left... when did you order the Daphne?


FYI on Eggplant pompei.
Marco said that he has a bit of eggplant Pompei. Enough for a not too big bag (i.e. Little Selene or Charlotte SB Midi)


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> FYI on Eggplant pompei.
> Marco said that he has a bit of eggplant Pompei. Enough for a not too big bag (i.e. Little Selene or Charlotte SB Midi)


WOW!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am having a terrible time making up my mind which leather and colour to choose for my Charlotte S.B. Midi.
I could really do with some help / input...

My choice stands between Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano and some old Mahogany Vacchetta that Marco managed to dig out for me.




Amber Tan is lighter than I want (and on some bag photos it appears lighter than this sample photo...)
Mahogany is darker than I want... 

(The leather I actually desire is long gone, the popular Rust Vacchetta. Colourwise in the middle / between Amber Tan and Mahogany.
The Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta is very similar in colour but has (to me) a very different vibe due to it's polished surface. I want a tough bag that can take a battering and gain patina rather than a very beautiful shiny leather where scratches will stand out)

Do any of you have an ageing Amber Tan bag?
Does it get any darker in time? (Without appearing dirty?)

Do any of you have a Mahogany bag?
Is it so dark that it simply appears brownish-black or do the red tints show in sunshine?
Being so dark, will marks and scratches show more?

Grateful for any thoughts, opinions, input...


----------



## TotinScience

BOTD when all the things need to be brought to work!


----------



## christinemliu

A white box came today! It's actually been awhile for me I think since my last one. I had to remind myself how to open it...and I remembered someone's "X" tip, to cut that "X" on the bottom of the box first. Brilliant.

The first bag is a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining, rose gold hardware, added top reverse zipper, exterior zip pocket, and bamboo handles from the promo. Everything about this bag is actually a first for me! The bamboo handles make me think I've achieved "Jackie O" style status haha. The handmade vacchetta is amazing. It's like a Vacchetta, Fiore, and Pebbled hybrid. Even with the lambskin lining, it's not a heavy bag at all.

The lambskin as a lining is incredibly luxurious. I have this as the exterior of my Angel Midi and so far, it is wearing well. So I don't have any doubts to its sturdiness as a lining. The zippers on this bag are really smooth...Marco's are usually quite smooth but these ones noticeably glide like butter. Little Selene comes with feet too.

If I were to remake this bag, I would probably do an exterior slip pocket instead of an exterior zip pocket. The opening is actually not that big so my phone needs to go in vertically at first and then angle to go horizontally into the pocket. That's my fault for not asking for measurements. I also haven't decided if I would do rose gold hardware again... it's so lovely and rare, but I'm kind of stubborn about my love for light gunmetal and silver hardware! That's just weird me.

@Fancyfree, I don't have rust Vacchetta, but I wonder if this shade of brown of my Little Selene is similar to what you want? It's called tan but it's actually more like a saddle brown.

The Penelope is in deer Velvet Verona. I sold my only Velvet Verona piece so I wanted something else in this unique, nubuck-like leather.

Lastly, I ordered an extra set of straps for my Soulmate Midi when I want to mainly carry as a tote and thus want a slightly higher strap drop for the "elbow" clearance. Pro-tip: the Soulmate handles are both a work of art and a brainteaser, so switch them out one at a time so you can look at one handle that's already installed as an example!

Sooo happy with my order!

Note: Not sure why the exterior shot with the exterior zip pocket looks kind of crooked. I promise it's not, it may be from shipping and with use, the base should even out.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

ajamy said:


> I am not very tall and also tend to prefer the smaller versions of marco’s bags.  I waited years for the little selene! now have one on order from the latest sale.
> I’m now waiting for midi Charlotte satchel, or even a cute mini version .



If you were someday willing to take a mod shot with your Little Selene and Midi Charlotte on your shorter frame, I would be thrilled.


----------



## lenie

Fancyfree said:


> I am having a terrible time making up my mind which leather and colour to choose for my Charlotte S.B. Midi.
> I could really do with some help / input...
> 
> My choice stands between Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano and some old Mahogany Vacchetta that Marco managed to dig out for me.
> 
> View attachment 5208956
> View attachment 5208961
> 
> Amber Tan is lighter than I want (and on some bag photos it appears lighter than this sample photo...)
> Mahogany is darker than I want...
> 
> (The leather I actually desire is long gone, the popular Rust Vacchetta. Colourwise in the middle / between Amber Tan and Mahogany.
> The Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta is very similar in colour but has (to me) a very different vibe due to it's polished surface. I want a tough bag that can take a battering and gain patina rather than a very beautiful shiny leather where scratches will stand out)
> 
> Do any of you have an ageing Amber Tan bag?
> Does it get any darker in time? (Without appearing dirty?)
> 
> Do any of you have a Mahogany bag?
> Is it so dark that it simply appears brownish-black or do the red tints show in sunshine?
> Being so dark, will marks and scratches show more?
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts, opinions, input...


Mahogany vachetta is a dark brown with reddish undertones. Vachetta does show scratches easily but most will buff out. Vachetta is just a bit heavier.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> A white box came today! It's actually been awhile for me I think since my last one. I had to remind myself how to open it...and I remembered someone's "X" tip, to cut that "X" on the bottom of the box first. Brilliant.
> 
> The first bag is a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining, rose gold hardware, and bamboo handles from the promo. Everything about this bag is actually a first for me! The bamboo handles make me think I've achieved "Jackie O" style status haha. The handmade vacchetta is amazing. It's like a  Vacchetta, Fiore, and Pebbled hybrid.
> 
> The lambskin as a lining is incredibly luxurious. I have this as the exterior of my Angel Midi and so far, it is wearing well. So I don't have any doubts to it's sturdiness as a lining. The zippers on this bag are really smooth...Marco's are usually quite smooth but these ones noticeably glide like butter.
> 
> If I were to remake this bag, I would probably do an exterior slip pocket instead of an exterior zip pocket. It's actually not that big so my phone needs to go in vertically. That's my fault for not asking for measurements. I also haven't decided if I would do rose gold hardware again... it's so lovely and rare, but 'm kind of stubborn about my love for light gunmetal and silver hardware! That's just weird me.
> 
> @Fancyfree, I don't have rust Vacchetta, but I wonder if this shade of brown of my Little Selene is similar to what you want? It's called tan but it's actually more like a saddle brown.
> 
> The Penelope is in deer Velvet Verona. I sold my only Velvet Verona piece so I wanted something else in this unique, nubuck-like leather.
> 
> Lastly, I ordered an extra set of straps for my Soulmate Midi when I want to mainly carry as a tote and thus want a slightly higher strap drop for the "elbow" clearance. Pro-tip: the Soulmate handles are both a work of art and a brainteaser, so switch them out one at a time so you can look at one set that's already installed as an example!
> 
> Sooo happy with my order!
> 
> Note: Not sure why the exterior shot with the exterior zip pocket looks kind of crooked. I promise it's not, it may be from shipping and with use, the base should even out.
> View attachment 5209079
> 
> View attachment 5209080
> 
> View attachment 5209081


This is absolutely gorgeous I love handmade vachetta. I have this same tan handmade vachetta in an Ellen and it is such a great leather and color. I am partial to tan colored leather it is one of my all time favorite so versatile. Love the bamboo handles. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> I am having a terrible time making up my mind which leather and colour to choose for my Charlotte S.B. Midi.
> I could really do with some help / input...
> 
> My choice stands between Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano and some old Mahogany Vacchetta that Marco managed to dig out for me.
> 
> View attachment 5208956
> View attachment 5208961
> 
> Amber Tan is lighter than I want (and on some bag photos it appears lighter than this sample photo...)
> Mahogany is darker than I want...
> 
> (The leather I actually desire is long gone, the popular Rust Vacchetta. Colourwise in the middle / between Amber Tan and Mahogany.
> The Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta is very similar in colour but has (to me) a very different vibe due to it's polished surface. I want a tough bag that can take a battering and gain patina rather than a very beautiful shiny leather where scratches will stand out)
> 
> Do any of you have an ageing Amber Tan bag?
> Does it get any darker in time? (Without appearing dirty?)
> 
> Do any of you have a Mahogany bag?
> Is it so dark that it simply appears brownish-black or do the red tints show in sunshine?
> Being so dark, will marks and scratches show more?
> 
> Grateful for any thoughts, opinions, input...


I have a Mahogany Vacchetta Aphrodite. A picture is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pictures-only-no-chatter.908113/post-33068415

It does have some red tints, but I consider it to be more on the brown side. It's very dark. Any scratches will buff out with some conditioner and a horsehair brush.


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> A white box came today! It's actually been awhile for me I think since my last one. I had to remind myself how to open it...and I remembered someone's "X" tip, to cut that "X" on the bottom of the box first. Brilliant.
> 
> The first bag is a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining, rose gold hardware, added top reverse zipper, exterior zip pocket, and bamboo handles from the promo. Everything about this bag is actually a first for me! The bamboo handles make me think I've achieved "Jackie O" style status haha. The handmade vacchetta is amazing. It's like a Vacchetta, Fiore, and Pebbled hybrid. Even with the lambskin lining, it's not a heavy bag at all.
> 
> The lambskin as a lining is incredibly luxurious. I have this as the exterior of my Angel Midi and so far, it is wearing well. So I don't have any doubts to its sturdiness as a lining. The zippers on this bag are really smooth...Marco's are usually quite smooth but these ones noticeably glide like butter. Little Selene comes with feet too.
> 
> If I were to remake this bag, I would probably do an exterior slip pocket instead of an exterior zip pocket. The opening is actually not that big so my phone needs to go in vertically at first and then angle to go horizontally into the pocket. That's my fault for not asking for measurements. I also haven't decided if I would do rose gold hardware again... it's so lovely and rare, but I'm kind of stubborn about my love for light gunmetal and silver hardware! That's just weird me.
> 
> @Fancyfree, I don't have rust Vacchetta, but I wonder if this shade of brown of my Little Selene is similar to what you want? It's called tan but it's actually more like a saddle brown.
> 
> The Penelope is in deer Velvet Verona. I sold my only Velvet Verona piece so I wanted something else in this unique, nubuck-like leather.
> 
> Lastly, I ordered an extra set of straps for my Soulmate Midi when I want to mainly carry as a tote and thus want a slightly higher strap drop for the "elbow" clearance. Pro-tip: the Soulmate handles are both a work of art and a brainteaser, so switch them out one at a time so you can look at one handle that's already installed as an example!
> 
> Sooo happy with my order!
> 
> Note: Not sure why the exterior shot with the exterior zip pocket looks kind of crooked. I promise it's not, it may be from shipping and with use, the base should even out.
> View attachment 5209079
> 
> View attachment 5209080
> 
> View attachment 5209081


Both of these are great. The tan handmade vacchetta really goes well with the bamboo handles. The bamboo handles really do make it such a statement bag.


----------



## TotinScience

That lambskin lining is fire!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you @coach943 and @lenie!
I have decided to go for the Mahogany Vacchetta  (And request a sample of Amber Tan )

It was so hard to choose but I love the photos of Mahogany bags, and this is the last of the Mahogany leather...


----------



## christinemliu

New discovery....for those with small or medium sized arms and shoulders, the bamboo handles actually can fit over the shoulder. It probably won't be comfortable for a long period of time, but would work in a pinch.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

The website Forvo has been very helpful to me in studying other languages because it offers free audio files of word pronunciations in the accents of native speakers.  A volunteer on Forvo from Italy recently granted my request for a pronunciation of "Massaccesi."  I'm relieved to discover I've been pronouncing it approximately correctly, although I need to work on making my vowels more Napoli and less Cleveland.

https://forvo.com/word/massaccesi/ Click on the blue triangle to hear the pronunciation.


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> The website Forvo has been very helpful to me in studying other languages because it offers free audio files of word pronunciations in the accents of native speakers.  A volunteer on Forvo from Italy recently granted my request for a pronunciation of "Massaccesi."  I'm relieved to discover I've been pronouncing it approximately correctly, although I need to work on making my vowels more Napoli and less Cleveland.
> 
> https://forvo.com/word/massaccesi/ Click on the blue triangle to hear the pronunciation.


I have been saying it wrong and my dad was Italian, lol. Unfortunately when my grandfather came here from Italy he was determined to assimilate and he did not allow Italian to be spoken. He wanted all of his kids to become Americans. So when dad moved 
"downsouth" from Ohio he did not teach his kids to speak it. I truly wish I spoke a second language. Oh well.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> I have been saying it wrong and my dad was Italian, lol. Unfortunately when my grandfather came here from Italy he was determined to assimilate and he did not allow Italian to be spoken. He wanted all of his kids to become Americans. So when dad moved
> "downsouth" from Ohio he did not teach his kids to speak it. I truly wish I spoke a second language. Oh well.



There's a saying when it comes to immigrants that "What the grandparents wants to forget, the grandchildren want to remember."  The story of my family is very similar to yours.  When my grandfather came to the U.S., he stopped speaking Italian.  He dropped all the Italian traditions and served almost none of the Italian food.  His siblings scattered, and I have never met most of my second and third cousins on that side.  I took Italian in college, and would love to some day visit the country (and visit Marco's workshop!).  But I would be going with almost no sense of that part of my family history or tongue.  It's sad.  I have never realized before that part of my attraction to the MM brand and Italian leather in general might be because of my own lost heritage.


----------



## Ludmilla

Claudia Herzog said:


> There's a saying when it comes to immigrants that "What the grandparents wants to forget, the grandchildren want to remember."  The story of my family is very similar to yours.  When my grandfather came to the U.S., he stopped speaking Italian.  He dropped all the Italian traditions and served almost none of the Italian food.  His siblings scattered, and I have never met most of my second and third cousins on that side.  I took Italian in college, and would love to some day visit the country (and visit Marco's workshop!).  But I would be going with almost no sense of that part of my family history or tongue.  It's sad.  I have never realized before that part of my attraction to the MM brand and Italian leather in general might be because of my own lost heritage.


This is so interesting to learn more about your background. Thanks to your name I always thought you were German. 
I studied Italian literature and there was a time when I spoke that language quite fluently. Now I am totally out of practice.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ludmilla said:


> This is so interesting to learn more about your background. Thanks to your name I always thought you were German.
> I studied Italian literature and there was a time when I spoke that language quite fluently. Now I am totally out of practice.



That's the other side of my family, Swiss-German.  I envy your Italian fluency!


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> There's a saying when it comes to immigrants that "What the grandparents wants to forget, the grandchildren want to remember."  The story of my family is very similar to yours.  When my grandfather came to the U.S., he stopped speaking Italian.  He dropped all the Italian traditions and served almost none of the Italian food.  His siblings scattered, and I have never met most of my second and third cousins on that side.  I took Italian in college, and would love to some day visit the country (and visit Marco's workshop!).  But I would be going with almost no sense of that part of my family history or tongue.  It's sad.  I have never realized before that part of my attraction to the MM brand and Italian leather in general might be because of my own lost heritage.


I was able to take a 14 day tour of Italy. This may sound silly, but I looked so much like the people
 there that I felt like I had come home. I am only half Italian,  but I look like an Italian.


----------



## Ludmilla

Claudia Herzog said:


> That's the other side of my family, Swiss-German.  I envy your Italian fluency!


What an exciting family history!


----------



## christinemliu

Thank you everyone for your warm response to my recent order. A few more thoughts:

Marco upgraded his tag! It's a lovely velvety slightly thicker material (black tag in front) than the thin cardstock previously:



I am loving the taupe lining! That is what I chose for the inside of the super soft deer Velvet Verona Penelope.



Here's a comparison shot of a Midi Selene and the Little Selene (though take in account my anthracite Pebbled Midi Selene has definitely broken in and become slouchier):



Lastly, I'm laughing at myself because this is the first time I've noticed that the wristlet strap is adjustable:


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> Both of these are great. The tan handmade vacchetta really goes well with the bamboo handles. The bamboo handles really do make it such a statement bag.


Really lovely! And I agree that the bamboo with that color leather is perfection!


----------



## djfmn

A White Box is on its way from Italy to me. It is my dark teal Sorrento Little Selene with purple lining, purple stitching and purple edge paint. After seeing the butterscotch Charlotte on the MM Instagram and website with contrast stitching and edgepaint I asked Marco to do something like that when he made my dark teal Sorrento Little Selene. He said it turned out beautifully. I cannot wait to get it and show everyone my new bag.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> A White Box is on its way from Italy to me. It is my dark teal Sorrento Little Selene with purple lining, purple stitching and purple edge paint. After seeing the butterscotch Charlotte on the MM Instagram and website with contrast stitching and edgepaint I asked Marco to do something like that when he made my dark teal Sorrento Little Selene. He said it turned out beautifully. I cannot wait to get it and show everyone my new bag.



I can't wait to see this!


----------



## christinemliu

I really am loving the handmade vacchetta and considering a Daphne. I've owned one for a few months but don't have her anymore. Anyone able to mention comparisons between a Juliet Midi and a Daphne?


----------



## Fancyfree

Daphne keeps her shape /lines and Juliet never does?

I believe Daphne is 30cm x 24cm x 12cm, while Juliet Midi is 27cm x 17.5cm x 12/13cm


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> I really am loving the handmade vacchetta and considering a Daphne. I've owned one for a few months but don't have her anymore. Anyone able to mention comparisons between a Juliet Midi and a Daphne?


I agree with @Fancyfree Daphne keeps her shape and lines and midi Juliet doesnt. Especially depending on what leather you select. I have 2 Daphne one in merino and one in Vachetta. The vachetta holds it shape more then the merino. Having said that they both hold their shape pretty well. I have 2 midi Juliets one in Cayman leather and one in pewter laminato (metallic leather). The Cayman leather holds it shape better than the laminato. Hope that helps. I like both styles. I have always loved the Daphne style. It is the perfect size and I like the shape of it.


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you 

I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now 

Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!! 

I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


----------



## southernbelle43

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


They will be beautiful!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!



Welcome, PsyDocJoanne!  I hope you will become as enthusiastic a fan of Massaccesi as we are.  Marco is superior in both craftsmanship and customer service.


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> I really am loving the handmade vacchetta and considering a Daphne. I've owned one for a few months but don't have her anymore. Anyone able to mention comparisons between a Juliet Midi and a Daphne?


Hi, I took some comparison pictures for you. Hope it helps.
The Daphne & Juliet Midi is about the same in capacity.
The handles of the Daphne make the bag taller but the edges of the Daphne are folded inwards at the bottom, so even though it is longer than the Juliet Midi, it ends up being about the same.




The zipper and the structure of the Daphne makes it hard to grab things in a hurry.
So if that is a concern, the Juliet Midi might be better.


----------



## orchidmyst

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


Welcome!
Hope you like your new bags.


----------



## christinemliu

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


@PsyDocJoanne, joining the chorus to welcome you!!! A big part of what attracted me to Massaccesi was the enthusiasm, helpfulness, and love for the brand that this community here has. And of course, we all agree Marco is amazing. You made great choices. I'm really enjoying the lambskin lining and I always have some sort of Penelope in whatever bag I'm using. Don't forget to post a reveal and your thoughts when your Hera arrives!


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, I took some comparison pictures for you. Hope it helps.
> The Daphne & Juliet Midi is about the same in capacity.



@orchidmyst, a huge THANK YOU!! You are amazing. You're so gracious to take the time to take comparison shots and provide input. I really appreciate this and it's very helpful. That's so interesting that they are about the same in capacity! Hmm, now to think on this more while studying your pics...


----------



## TotinScience

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


It always warms my little heart when ladies who were into big leagues (BV, Hermes etc) discover MM and fall in love with his charm and beautiful products .


----------



## orchidmyst

christinemliu said:


> @orchidmyst, a huge THANK YOU!! You are amazing. You're so gracious to take the time to take comparison shots and provide input. I really appreciate this and it's very helpful. That's so interesting that they are about the same in capacity! Hmm, now to think on this more while studying your pics...


You're welcome.
I think you can consider if you want a structured look with the Daphne or the softer slouchier Juliet Midi


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Thank you all for such a warm welcome. I'm really hopeful that this is the start of finding another atelier that I can have a long relationship with!

I worked my way up through designers for a long time before settling in with BV, where I think I  would have been happy to stay forever if Tomas Maier hadn't left. I have learned (sometimes the hard way) over the years that I value craftsmanship, quality, attention to detail, classic designs, and good customer service over logos or hot styles.

All of my BV bags (which I will never get rid of...and I still occasionally buy TM-era pre-loved bags!) met those criteria, and I got unparalleled levels of customer service from all of my BV SA's. It was such a shame when TM left. Imho, Daniel Lee has ruined the brand, and I thought the next logical step was to make the move to Hermès.

Suffice to say that's been back burnered for now as I'm not a big fan of game playing, which I quickly learned was the Hermès norm (a story for another time!).

I buy a fair number of bags yearly, and I don't turn them over with any frequency at all, so Massaccesi seems to hit the mark for me in a lot of ways. The customization possibilities are just the cherry on the top! I'm really excited to see where this goes!


----------



## coach943

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Hello Massaccesi ladies! I'm glad to be joining you
> 
> I was previously BV obsessed, but haven't been back since Tomas Maier left. I recently decided to dip a toe into Hermès, but didn't really enjoy the first and only call I had with an SA...then I discovered MM here and was pretty impressed! I've been reading the heck out of this very long thread for a while now
> 
> Today I placed my first order with Marco for a Space Blue Hera in nappa with black lambskin lining and silver hardware, and a matching midi Penelope. He was so easy to work with, so polite and responsive--a total breath of fresh air!!
> 
> I can't wait for my new bags to arrive!


Welcome! I love it when people find Marco. He's really great to work with. For me, the ability to customize my bags and work directly with the designer is such a game changer.  The bags are very high quality for the price point. I hope you love your new bags. Be sure to post a reveal when they come. Hera has been on my wish list for a while now.


----------



## Mv95818

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Thank you all for such a warm welcome. I'm really hopeful that this is the start of finding another atelier that I can have a long relationship with!
> 
> I worked my way up through designers for a long time before settling in with BV, where I think I  would have been happy to stay forever if Tomas Maier hadn't left. I have learned (sometimes the hard way) over the years that I value craftsmanship, quality, attention to detail, classic designs, and good customer service over logos or hot styles.
> 
> All of my BV bags (which I will never get rid of...and I still occasionally buy TM-era pre-loved bags!) met those criteria, and I got unparalleled levels of customer service from all of my BV SA's. It was such a shame when TM left. Imho, Daniel Lee has ruined the brand, and I thought the next logical step was to make the move to Hermès.
> 
> Suffice to say that's been back burnered for now as I'm not a big fan of game playing, which I quickly learned was the Hermès norm (a story for another time!).
> 
> I buy a fair number of bags yearly, and I don't turn them over with any frequency at all, so Massaccesi seems to hit the mark for me in a lot of ways. The customization possibilities are just the cherry on the top! I'm really excited to see where this goes!



You will love the quality and attention to detail.  Marco’s customer service is amazing.  Welcome to the club!!


----------



## Ludmilla

White box day. 
Charlotte shoulder in dark green Handmade Vachetta (omg that leather).


And dark orange Nappa (sister‘s bag).


More pics tomorrow on the reference thread. It is already getting dark here.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> White box day.
> Charlotte shoulder in dark green Handmade Vachetta (omg that leather).
> View attachment 5216867
> 
> And dark orange Nappa (sister‘s bag).
> View attachment 5216868
> 
> More pics tomorrow on the reference thread. It is already getting dark here.


_SO _gorgeous !
_Love_ the look of Charlotte Shoulder bag  . _So _elegant...
And in that Handmade Vacchetta,- _perfection_
Congratulations, @Ludmilla !


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> White box day.
> Charlotte shoulder in dark green Handmade Vachetta (omg that leather).
> View attachment 5216867
> 
> And dark orange Nappa (sister‘s bag).
> View attachment 5216868
> 
> More pics tomorrow on the reference thread. It is already getting dark here.


Both lovely, but I agree, the handmade vacchetta is quite a remarkable and amazing leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> _SO _gorgeous !
> _Love_ the look of Charlotte Shoulder bag  . _So _elegant...
> And in that Handmade Vacchetta,- _perfection_
> Congratulations, @Ludmilla !





christinemliu said:


> Both lovely, but I agree, the handmade vacchetta is quite a remarkable and amazing leather.


Thank you both very much!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Ludmilla I just took a look at the pictures you posted in the reference thread, and those bags are absolutely stunning. Do you have a Penelope Messenger or a Penelope? I’d love to see the size comparison of the Charlotte midi with one of those, if possible.

ETA: oh nevermind, I see these are Charlottes and not the midi version


----------



## Ludmilla

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Ludmilla I just took a look at the pictures you posted in the reference thread, and those bags are absolutely stunning. Do you have a Penelope Messenger or a Penelope? I’d love to see the size comparison of the Charlotte midi with one of those, if possible.
> 
> ETA: oh nevermind, I see these are Charlottes and not the midi version


Thank you very much!
Yes, they are the full size. And they are the smallest MM bags I have so far.  So unfortunately only comparison pics with Midi Selene and full-size Theia available.


----------



## Fancyfree

Baby Charlotte!
I want to dye my hair bright red...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> Baby Charlotte!
> I want to dye my hair bright red...



I am dazzled by the Little Charlotte!


----------



## Ludmilla

Marco needs to stop with those Charlotte bags!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am actually really curious about the Charlotte _Satchel...

_
I love the shape ... Has anyone ordered it?

I am uncertain about how the end pleats work...
Looks as if there are poppers


but do they need to be opened / closed when one uses the zip ?

Would love to hear from anyone who owns this bag


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Wow, I thought I loved midi Charlotte, but little Charlotte is such a cutie!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> White box day.
> Charlotte shoulder in dark green Handmade Vachetta (omg that leather).
> View attachment 5216867
> 
> And dark orange Nappa (sister‘s bag).
> View attachment 5216868
> 
> More pics tomorrow on the reference thread. It is already getting dark here.


I've been wondering, @Ludmilla, did you and/or your sister request extra backing or structure to your gorgeous Charlottes?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I've been wondering, @Ludmilla, did you and/or your sister request extra backing or structure to your gorgeous Charlottes?


No, we did not. There are no extras added whatsoever.


----------



## clara_the_golden

hello ladies, I have been a silent follower but made the plunge to order a bag this year for my push present. i have been eyeing a Chanel Boy for the longest time but could not bring myself to splurge since I had stopped working to take care of my son, the Astra satchel was a ”compromise” but when it arrived, I honestly felt that it made me happier then if I bought a Boy. I ended up ordering 2 more bags! Marco was fantastic to deal with and so friendly. The bags were good quality at a great price point. unfortunately I encountered some minor aesthetic  issues with my mini Zhoe and I raised this with Marco to get his opinion as I had only used the bag a few times. He offered to remake the bag for me, I have accepted this but also feel bad that he will suffer a loss, therefore I have decided to make up for this by buying more bags in the near future. The Charlotte is looking very tempting and I am also keen to buy a bag for my mother. Marco is an absolute darling with fantastic aftercare service and I have now decided to build up my MM collection instead of spending heaps on a luxury bag. Thank you all for introducing me to MM!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

clara_the_golden said:


> hello ladies, I have been a silent follower but made the plunge to order a bag this year for my push present. i have been eyeing a Chanel Boy for the longest time but could not bring myself to splurge since I had stopped working to take care of my son, the Astra satchel was a ”compromise” but when it arrived, I honestly felt that it made me happier then if I bought a Boy. I ended up ordering 2 more bags! Marco was fantastic to deal with and so friendly. The bags were good quality at a great price point. unfortunately I encountered some minor aesthetic  issues with my mini Zhoe and I raised this with Marco to get his opinion as I had only used the bag a few times. He offered to remake the bag for me, I have accepted this but also feel bad that he will suffer a loss, therefore I have decided to make up for this by buying more bags in the near future. The Charlotte is looking very tempting and I am also keen to buy a bag for my mother. Marco is an absolute darling with fantastic aftercare service and I have now decided to build up my MM collection instead of spending heaps on a luxury bag. Thank you all for introducing me to MM!



Welcome to the best bespoke brand, Clara!  Is that a Phoebe up in front, and what's the leather and color?


----------



## clara_the_golden

Claudia Herzog said:


> Welcome to the best bespoke brand, Clara!  Is that a Phoebe up in front, and what's the leather and color?


Yes it is a Phoebe in dark blue glitter pompei  I ordered it with yellow lambskin.


----------



## christinemliu

clara_the_golden said:


> Yes it is a Phoebe in dark blue glitter pompei  I ordered it with yellow lambskin.


@clara_the_golden, these are such lovely bags! This particular Phoebe is super cute and that's brilliant to do the inside with yellow lambskin. Glad you love Marco like the rest of us!


----------



## coach943

clara_the_golden said:


> Yes it is a Phoebe in dark blue glitter pompei  I ordered it with yellow lambskin.


Ohhh. I love this. One of my favorite things about buying bags from Marco is the ability to customize leather and interior combinations. I love a pop of color on the interior and a contrast. That yellow lambskin is beautiful with dark blue. Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## djfmn

In case you did not see the latest from MM there is a Flash Sample Sale newsletter out. There are some amazing deals and the prices are the lowest I have ever seen from MM.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Friends, I hopped on the flash sale eager to snap up that beautiful Little Charlotte.  Marco informed me that not only had that bag already sold, but I was behind dozens of others who had also wanted it.  He reminded me that we have the option to place a group order for a 30% off discount.  I have never organized a Massaccesi group order before, but I will try to bumble my way through it.  Here’s what we would need:

- A minimum of five participants
- Agreement on the model.  We have that. This is a group order for the Little Charlotte shoulder bag.
- Agreement on the leather and color.  So many people wanted the wine Fiore of the sample bag from the flash sale.  Would we stick with that, or agree upon a different leather and/or color?
- We do not have to agree on lining color.  You can choose that for yourself.
-  You can choose your own hardware color.
- You can choose to lengthen or shorten the strap.

Please let me know if there is enough interest in a group order for a Little Charlotte at 30% off to move forward with the planning.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Marco added side pockets to the Selene!❤️


----------



## anitalilac

Kimbashop said:


> Congratulations! I have the midi-Diva in the purple Goat leather and I love the bag. It is really a perfect small bucket bag. It will look beautiful in the purple velvet. here is a picture of mine.
> 
> View attachment 4858990


What is this beautiful leather ? Is it Sorrento?I hope Marco has more Sorrento colors moving forward. It's a truly beautiful leather.


Claudia Herzog said:


> Friends, I hopped on the flash sale eager to snap up that beautiful Little Charlotte.  Marco informed me that not only had that bag already sold, but I was behind dozens of others who had also wanted it.  He reminded me that we have the option to place a group order for a 30% off discount.  I have never organized a Massaccesi group order before, but I will try to bumble my way through it.  Here’s what we would need:
> 
> - A minimum of five participants
> - Agreement on the model.  We have that. This is a group order for the Little Charlotte shoulder bag.
> - Agreement on the leather and color.  So many people wanted the wine Fiore of the sample bag from the flash sale.  Would we stick with that, or agree upon a different leather and/or color?
> - We do not have to agree on lining color.  You can choose that for yourself.
> -  You can choose your own hardware color.
> - You can choose to lengthen or shorten the strap.
> 
> Please let me know if there is enough interest in a group order for a Little Charlotte at 30% off to move forward with the planning.



I'm interested in this but in either Napa, Merino or Sorrento in a not yet determined color. My Balenciaga Town is Falling apart, ie fading and have holes in the lining. But I love it to death so I'm searching for something similar in shape and size, Mini Selene is one of my options for a new Town replacement.  (I'm planning to send my Town for refurbishment).



Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco added side pockets to the Selene!❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224308


OMG!!! ❤️❤️❤️ What leather and color is this beauty?


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> Friends, I hopped on the flash sale eager to snap up that beautiful Little Charlotte.  Marco informed me that not only had that bag already sold, but I was behind dozens of others who had also wanted it.  He reminded me that we have the option to place a group order for a 30% off discount.  I have never organized a Massaccesi group order before, but I will try to bumble my way through it.  Here’s what we would need:
> 
> - A minimum of five participants
> - Agreement on the model.  We have that. This is a group order for the Little Charlotte shoulder bag.
> - Agreement on the leather and color.  So many people wanted the wine Fiore of the sample bag from the flash sale.  Would we stick with that, or agree upon a different leather and/or color?
> - We do not have to agree on lining color.  You can choose that for yourself.
> -  You can choose your own hardware color.
> - You can choose to lengthen or shorten the strap.
> 
> Please let me know if there is enough interest in a group order for a Little Charlotte at 30% off to move forward with the planning.


I will join this group order.


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I will join this group order.


I will join too as long as we go with the Wine color


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> I will join too as long as we go with the Wine color


I also want the wine color leather.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Claudia Herzog said:


> Friends, I hopped on the flash sale eager to snap up that beautiful Little Charlotte.  Marco informed me that not only had that bag already sold, but I was behind dozens of others who had also wanted it.  He reminded me that we have the option to place a group order for a 30% off discount.  I have never organized a Massaccesi group order before, but I will try to bumble my way through it.  Here’s what we would need:
> 
> - A minimum of five participants
> - Agreement on the model.  We have that. This is a group order for the Little Charlotte shoulder bag.
> - Agreement on the leather and color.  So many people wanted the wine Fiore of the sample bag from the flash sale.  Would we stick with that, or agree upon a different leather and/or color?
> - We do not have to agree on lining color.  You can choose that for yourself.
> -  You can choose your own hardware color.
> - You can choose to lengthen or shorten the strap.
> 
> Please let me know if there is enough interest in a group order for a Little Charlotte at 30% off to move forward with the planning.



Okay, so far we've got three confirmed and one probable for the group order for the Little Charlotte in wine fiore (note the style, leather and color have been nailed down now, but you can still choose your own lining, hardware, and strap length).  *Marco has upped the discount to a generous 35% off*, making the cost 220 euros or 255 dollars, plus shipping.  We need a minimum of five participants to initiate the group order (no maximum). 

1. Claudia Herzog
2. djfmn
3. mkpurselover
4. odebdo
5. _we just need at least one more_

Please let me know here or on the Facebook Massaccesi BST if you're in!


----------



## anitalilac

So what's the difference between Fiore and Pebbled Leather?


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> Okay, so far we've got three confirmed and one probable for the group order for the Little Charlotte in wine fiore (note the style, leather and color have been nailed down now, but you can still choose your own lining, hardware, and strap length).  *Marco has upped the discount to a generous 35% off*, making the cost 220 euros or 255 dollars, plus shipping.  We need a minimum of five participants to initiate the group order (no maximum).
> 
> 1. Claudia Herzog
> 2. djfmn
> 3. mkpurselover
> 4. odebdo
> 5. _we just need at least one more_
> 
> Please let me know here or on the Facebook Massaccesi BST if you're in!


This is tempting..


----------



## Ludmilla

anitalilac said:


> So what's the difference between Fiore and Pebbled Leather?


Fiore is thinner and less heavier I think.


----------



## Fancyfree

anitalilac said:


> So what's the difference between Fiore and Pebbled Leather?


Fiore has finer /smaller pebbles. So it is smoother. 
I like it very much - it is a beautiful leather. I have chosen this leather for a Penelope and several Penelope Midis, and it has proven to be very hardwearing,- not a mark after plenty of use.


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> This is tempting..


We are looking for one more person for the group purchase. Hopefully it is tempting enough for you to join us!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Just spotted this on the Facebook page, promo on Hera:


----------



## anitalilac

Count me in:
Anitalilac.

you ladies have convinced me about Fiore Leather. 

@Claudia Herzog


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> Okay, so far we've got three confirmed and one probable for the group order for the Little Charlotte in wine fiore (note the style, leather and color have been nailed down now, but you can still choose your own lining, hardware, and strap length).  *Marco has upped the discount to a generous 35% off*, making the cost 220 euros or 255 dollars, plus shipping.  We need a minimum of five participants to initiate the group order (no maximum).
> 
> 1. Claudia Herzog
> 2. djfmn
> 3. mkpurselover
> 4. odebdo
> 5. _we just need at least one more_
> 
> Please let me know here or on the Facebook Massaccesi BST if you're in!


Ok, I'm in this bespoke. The price and leather is worth it!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Many thanks to those who are on board with the Massaccesi group order for the Little Charlotte in wine Fiore, including @djfmn, @mkpurselover, @anitalilac, @Odebdo, and one from email whose TPF screen name I do not know.  It's not too late to get yourself on this list.

We are now able to move forward with placing our orders!  To participate, please email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it.  Let him know your choice of lining color, hardware, and strap length for the Little Charlotte in wine Fiore group order at our 35% discount.  I so appreciate Marco's graciousness and generosity.  Enjoy your Little Charlotte!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

tenKrat said:


> I'm also part of the group of recent shipments. Here is an orange straw and natural cuoio toscano Soulmate Midi with light gold HW and tortilla lining. Tortilla is an elegant color. The straw is the best quality one I’ve seen so far. The straw is tightly woven and surprisingly soft, for straw.
> View attachment 4787099
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787101



I'm coming back to this older post to thank you for shots of the tortilla lining.  I'm trying to decide on a lining to go with wine fiore, and I wasn't sure how tortilla compared with beige and taupe.


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm coming back to this older post to thank you for shots of the tortilla lining.  I'm trying to decide on a lining to go with wine fiore, and I wasn't sure how tortilla compared with beige and taupe.


Are we allowed to request lambskin lining?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

jkern04 said:


> Are we allowed to request lambskin lining?



Check with Marco, but my guess would be yes.  He said that what matters for the group order is that we keep the body of the bag the same.  It must be the same style (Little Charlotte), leather (Fiore), and color (wine).  As I understand it, you can customize your lining choice including lambskin, the hardware color, and the strap length.


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> It's not too late to get yourself on this list.


I think I'm adding myself to the group buy.  I love this bag, the leather, and the color. Emailed Marco to ask about about the lambskin lining. I'm a silver hardware girl and going back and forth between silver and light gun metal. Not sure which would look better with this color. I have a Merinos Port with silver that looks great. Just intrigued by the gun metals


----------



## Claudia Herzog

jkern04 said:


> I think I'm adding myself to the group buy.  I love this bag, the leather, and the color. Emailed Marco to ask about about the lambskin lining. I'm a silver hardware girl and going back and forth between silver and light gun metal. Not sure which would look better with this color. I have a Merinos Port with silver that looks great. Just intrigued by the gun metals



I'm so excited to learn of more folks jumping on the 35% off group order!  I can't wait to see the eventual reveal pictures of all the different variations of hardware, linings, and straps.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Just spotted this on the Facebook page, promo on Hera:
> View attachment 5227867


Oh dear... I LOVE Heras...


----------



## coach943

Hera is a style I've been wanting to try. I'm really tempted. Anyone have a recommendation on leathers for the style? Or any recommended modifications?

I also got a white box today with my new Charlotte Shoulder Bag. I'll take pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but Blue Reef Nappa is a great color. I thought I was duplicating colors by getting blue, but it is more of a teal blue and not a navy blue. I love it. I think I'm going to want a short strap for it though because I think I'd rather carry it closer to my armpit.


----------



## orchidmyst

coach943 said:


> Hera is a style I've been wanting to try. I'm really tempted. Anyone have a recommendation on leathers for the style? Or any recommended modifications?
> 
> I also got a white box today with my new Charlotte Shoulder Bag. I'll take pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but Blue Reef Nappa is a great color. I thought I was duplicating colors by getting blue, but it is more of a teal blue and not a navy blue. I love it. I think I'm going to want a short strap for it though because I think I'd rather carry it closer to my armpit.


 
I recommend Merinos for the Hera style as it is super light and makes a very squishy soft bag.

How are you liking the Charlotte shoulder bag? Being a Minerva fan, I'm still very undecided about the Charlotte bag.


----------



## coach943

orchidmyst said:


> I recommend Merinos for the Hera style as it is super light and makes a very squishy soft bag.
> 
> How are you liking the Charlotte shoulder bag? Being a Minerva fan, I'm still very undecided about the Charlotte bag.



I don't think I have anything in Merinos. That might be nice to try. I may also see if Marco has any suede.

Charlotte is exactly the right size for me for what I typically carry. I carry a Penelope, a Coach skinny wallet, my cell phone, a mask, a bottle of water and sometimes a Kindle. These fit inside perfectly. I love that it has a zippered slip pocket. I gravitate more towards totes than shoulder bags, but I think I'll carry this one regularly. It's a great fall/winter color for me.

I have a full-sized Minerva which I always forget about because it just so big. I also have Little Minerva, but it is just a tad small for me. A regular water bottle doesn't fit in it quite right. If I get a shorter strap for it, I think Charlotte will suit me better than Little Minerva.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> Hera is a style I've been wanting to try. I'm really tempted. Anyone have a recommendation on leathers for the style? Or any recommended modifications?
> 
> I also got a white box today with my new Charlotte Shoulder Bag. I'll take pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but Blue Reef Nappa is a great color. I thought I was duplicating colors by getting blue, but it is more of a teal blue and not a navy blue. I love it. I think I'm going to want a short strap for it though because I think I'd rather carry it closer to my armpit.


I own a Pebbled Hera and 3 Verona Hera Midis. I do not think there is any more Verona leather left . Of the current leathers, I myself would go for Merinos, Cuoio Toscano or Aquila Matte, - a leather that _feels _thicker and softer than Nappa or Fiore.

I think Theia strap is the ultimate strap for Heras... 

And you might want to consider asking for "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ -  see my post with photos on page 2511 of this thread (#37,661)


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> I own a Pebbled Hera and 3 Verona Hera Midis. I do not think there is any more Verona leather left . Of the current leathers, I myself would go for Merinos, Cuoio Toscano or Aquila Matte, - a leather that _feels _thicker and softer than Nappa or Fiore.
> 
> I think Theia strap is the ultimate strap for Heras...
> 
> And you might want to consider asking for "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ -  see my post with photos on page 2511 of this thread (#37,661)


Thank you. This is really helpful. I also looked at the pictures of your Heras. They are gorgeous. I love them.


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> Check with Marco, but my guess would be yes. He said that what matters for the group order is that we keep the body of the bag the same. It must be the same style (Little Charlotte), leather (Fiore), and color (wine). As I understand it, you can customize your lining choice including lambskin, the hardware color, and the strap length.


Lambskin lining is allowed.  Marco did discount it to 45 Euros instead of the 50, just did the beige.  I was thinking about the grey but thought it might be too dark with the Wine.  Love the Avio but don't think that would match very well.  My Flora is in Port Merinos with the dark grey fabric lining and it is difficult to see anything on the bottom of the bag.  Although the color looks wonderful with the leather.


----------



## coach943

I took a bunch of pictures of my full-sized Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Blue Reef Nappa. It has silver hardware, dark blue stitching, and light fuchsia lining.

The leather is a great color. I included a picture next to my River Blue Vacchetta bag so you can get a feel for it. I love the design of the bag. The picture of the inside shows a Penelope, a Coach skinny wallet, and a water bottle. They all fit great. The slip pocket on the back is a generous size.

The only thing I don't really like is how the end of the zipper pull is loose. I'd probably ask Marco if there is a way to tack it down inside the bag if I had it to do over. I've also ordered a second strap that is shorter in length. 

I love the slightly darker contrast stitching. It helps bring out the nice details on the front of the bag.


----------



## jkern04

coach943 said:


> The only thing I don't really like is how the end of the zipper pull is loose.


Your bags are Gorgeous!!     Although the zip pocket is great for security, I wonder if a slip pocket would be easier/better.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> I took a bunch of pictures of my full-sized Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Blue Reef Nappa. It has silver hardware, dark blue stitching, and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> The leather is a great color. I included a picture next to my River Blue Vacchetta bag so you can get a feel for it. I love the design of the bag. The picture of the inside shows a Penelope, a Coach skinny wallet, and a water bottle. They all fit great. The slip pocket on the back is a generous size.
> 
> The only thing I don't really like is how the end of the zipper pull is loose. I'd probably ask Marco if there is a way to tack it down inside the bag if I had it to do over. I've also ordered a second strap that is shorter in length.
> 
> I love the slightly darker contrast stitching. It helps bring out the nice details on the front of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5228940
> View attachment 5228941
> View attachment 5228942
> View attachment 5228943
> View attachment 5228944
> View attachment 5228945
> View attachment 5228946
> View attachment 5228947
> View attachment 5228948



That's swoony!


----------



## ohmisseevee

Oof I definitely wanted to participate in the group buy, but I think with the holidays coming up I unfortunately need to sit this one out  hopefully i'll be able to pick up a little Charlotte during a future promo!!

I don't have great pictures (yet), but I also just received my latest MM purchase - a Little Ellen in pirate red Cuoio Toscano. I do own this leather in a different color, and I ADORE the texture and color - it's so chewy and scrumptious and it feels amazing.  The pirate red is such a vibrant and gorgeous red.

It's been a very long time since my last white box from MM, and I'm very happy with the Little Ellen style also! It's just the perfect size for me for a quick outing, but I also love that it looks fancy enough with my custom chain shoulder strap for something a little nicer if needed. It's got a very clean, minimalistic profile that I really like in my bags.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I took a bunch of pictures of my full-sized Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Blue Reef Nappa. It has silver hardware, dark blue stitching, and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> The leather is a great color. I included a picture next to my River Blue Vacchetta bag so you can get a feel for it. I love the design of the bag. The picture of the inside shows a Penelope, a Coach skinny wallet, and a water bottle. They all fit great. The slip pocket on the back is a generous size.
> 
> The only thing I don't really like is how the end of the zipper pull is loose. I'd probably ask Marco if there is a way to tack it down inside the bag if I had it to do over. I've also ordered a second strap that is shorter in length.
> 
> I love the slightly darker contrast stitching. It helps bring out the nice details on the front of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5228940
> View attachment 5228941
> View attachment 5228942
> View attachment 5228943
> View attachment 5228944
> View attachment 5228945
> View attachment 5228946
> View attachment 5228947
> View attachment 5228948


This is gorgeous. I love the color and your choice of lining. The contrast stitching adds interest to the bag. Love your new bag it is stunning. Enjoy.


----------



## djfmn

ohmisseevee said:


> Oof I definitely wanted to participate in the group buy, but I think with the holidays coming up I unfortunately need to sit this one out  hopefully i'll be able to pick up a little Charlotte during a future promo!!
> 
> I don't have great pictures (yet), but I also just received my latest MM purchase - a Little Ellen in pirate red Cuoio Toscano. I do own this leather in a different color, and I ADORE the texture and color - it's so chewy and scrumptious and it feels amazing.  The pirate red is such a vibrant and gorgeous red.
> 
> It's been a very long time since my last white box from MM, and I'm very happy with the Little Ellen style also! It's just the perfect size for me for a quick outing, but I also love that it looks fancy enough with my custom chain shoulder strap for something a little nicer if needed. It's got a very clean, minimalistic profile that I really like in my bags.
> 
> View attachment 5229550
> View attachment 5229551


What a great looking bag. I love red bags it is such a versatile color. It just goes with everything. This red is particularly nice.  Cuoio Toscano is such a great leather. Enjoy your fabulous new bag.


----------



## ajamy

I have wanted a bag in the cobblestone tuscania for a very long time, having missed out on it when it was originally available back in 2017.  However I could never quite decide on a style until I saw Tenkrat's little selene with the bamboo handles.  This lovely arrived yesterday:
	

		
			
		

		
	




The "distressing" is very obvious in the cobblestone, it is super soft and pliable.  The colour is not quite so near tan in real life, more like milky coffee.  Its a great neutral.  I chose my favourite sage green lining.


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> I have wanted a bag in the cobblestone tuscania for a very long time, having missed out on it when it was originally available back in 2017.  However I could never quite decide on a style until I saw Tenkrat's little selene with the bamboo handles.  This lovely arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230618
> 
> 
> The "distressing" is very obvious in the cobblestone, it is super soft and pliable.  The colour is not quite so near tan in real life, more like milky coffee.  Its a great neutral.  I chose my favourite sage green lining.
> View attachment 5230619


This is a great looking bag. I love the Tuscania leather and the bamboo handles are perfect. I got a Little Selene in nut brown straw with bamboo handles after I saw @tenKrat photo of her bag. Tuscania leather is amazing. I have a biscotti Tuscania midi Selene. I spilled an entire bottle of water inside the bag by accident. I removed all the contents hung the bag over a diningroom chair overnight and the next morning the bag and the lining was completely dry. Not a mark on the leather you would never know that I spilled a bottle of water and that the lining was completely soaked and half the leather was drenched in water. I thought there would be a water mark half way up as the lower half of the bags leather was saturated. Not a single mark. I was amazed and thrilled that the bag showed no damage after my waterspill. I learned to close my water bottle and check that it is completely closed so that it will not leak in my bag again!!!  Lesson learned.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

ajamy said:


> I have wanted a bag in the cobblestone tuscania for a very long time, having missed out on it when it was originally available back in 2017.  However I could never quite decide on a style until I saw Tenkrat's little selene with the bamboo handles.  This lovely arrived yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230618
> 
> 
> The "distressing" is very obvious in the cobblestone, it is super soft and pliable.  The colour is not quite so near tan in real life, more like milky coffee.  Its a great neutral.  I chose my favourite sage green lining.
> View attachment 5230619



Oh that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Bogey-13

Claudia Herzog said:


> Many thanks to those who are on board with the Massaccesi group order for the Little Charlotte in wine Fiore, including @djfmn, @mkpurselover, @anitalilac, @Odebdo, and one from email whose TPF screen name I do not know.  It's not too late to get yourself on this list.
> 
> We are now able to move forward with placing our orders!  To participate, please email Marco at orders@marcomassaccesi.it.  Let him know your choice of lining color, hardware, and strap length for the Little Charlotte in wine Fiore group order at our 35% discount.  I so appreciate Marco's graciousness and generosity.  Enjoy your Little Charlotte!


I haven’t been on in a while and happened to see this and joined!! Thanks!! Marco has already responded back to me. He’s awesome!


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh that is BEAUTIFUL!


Isn't it though?  Prior to the pandemic, I had to drive to the office at least 2 days a week the other 3 days I worked remote.  My choice of bag to carry was always a structured tote, like the Rua Angelica I purchased in handmade Vachetta.  Love the bag and the leather.  But, now that we have moved to full-time remote, I grab the pebbled Anthracite Selene.  I have never really been an unstructured, slouchy, tote person, but I am just loving this bag.  The reveals on the little Selenes have been fabulous!


----------



## coach943

jkern04 said:


> Isn't it though?  Prior to the pandemic, I had to drive to the office at least 2 days a week the other 3 days I worked remote.  My choice of bag to carry was always a structured tote, like the Rua Angelica I purchased in handmade Vachetta.  Love the bag and the leather.  But, now that we have moved to full-time remote, I grab the pebbled Anthracite Selene.  I have never really been an unstructured, slouchy, tote person, but I am just loving this bag.  The reveals on the little Selenes have been fabulous!


I feel this. I love tote bags and usually like them to be more structured, but Anthracite Midi Selene is one of my favorites. I usually rotate and switch my bags pretty frequently, but that tote is one that I carry more frequently and for longer than any bag other than my Miss M.


----------



## jkern04

coach943 said:


> I feel this. I love tote bags and usually like them to be more structured, but Anthracite Midi Selene is one of my favorites. I usually rotate and switch my bags pretty frequently, but that tote is one that I carry more frequently and for longer than any bag other than my Miss M.


The Miss M was the next structured tote on my list.  It is most like my favorite MK Voyager bag in a pebbled ice blue.  Was looking at maybe a grey Nappa.  Will probably still order a Miss M at some point but wondering about other Selene bags in different leathers and sizes now. I think I may have been converted, but maybe only for a Selene


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> Isn't it though?  Prior to the pandemic, I had to drive to the office at least 2 days a week the other 3 days I worked remote.  My choice of bag to carry was always a structured tote, like the Rua Angelica I purchased in handmade Vachetta.  Love the bag and the leather.  But, now that we have moved to full-time remote, I grab the pebbled Anthracite Selene.  I have never really been an unstructured, slouchy, tote person, but I am just loving this bag.  The reveals on the little Selenes have been fabulous!


I love pebbled Anthracite such a great leather. I have a Little Athena in this leather and it is gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> The Miss M was the next structured tote on my list.  It is most like my favorite MK Voyager bag in a pebbled ice blue.  Was looking at maybe a grey Nappa.  Will probably still order a Miss M at some point but wondering about other Selene bags in different leathers and sizes now. I think I may have been converted, but maybe only for a Selene


Selene is my all time favorite MM bag. Having said that my preference is for smaller structured bags so for me to say that the Selene is my all time favorite bag when it is not a structured bag says a lot about the style. Here is my list of Selene bags. I have never owned a full size Selene I am too small to carry a bag that size it overwhelms my small frame. 

Midi Selene in Africa lead first one I bought and it still looks new and I use it all the time
Midi Selene in Biscotti Tuscania. Great leather and light and easy to carry
Midi Selene in Sauro Tan Vachetta. Even though it is vachetta it is still not too heavy for a tote.
Midi Selene in Amaranto red pebble. I gave this to a friend who loved it.
Little Selene in Nut Brown Straw with bamboo handles. Such a great size and fun bag.
Little Selene in dark teal Sorrento. This bag was shipped about a week ago from Italy still waiting for it.

As you can see even though I am not a tote unstructured bag fan Selene is for me the perfect tote.

There are lots of ladies who love Selene maybe a group order might be a good way to go. 
I am part of the group order for the Little CHarlotte in wine fiore. Marco indicated that there are 6 possibly 7 who joined the group order and we all got a 35% discount. Everyone had to go with the same leather but HW and lining and strap length we could select and also I selected contrast stitching and edgepaint.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Bogey-13 said:


> I haven’t been on in a while and happened to see this and joined!! Thanks!! Marco has already responded back to me. He’s awesome!



I'm so glad you were able to hop onto the group order!  When your Little Charlotte arrives, please show us your customization combination of lining, hardware, and strap length.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Selene is my all time favorite MM bag. Having said that my preference is for smaller structured bags so for me to say that the Selene is my all time favorite bag when it is not a structured bag says a lot about the style. Here is my list of Selene bags. I have never owned a full size Selene I am too small to carry a bag that size it overwhelms my small frame.
> 
> Midi Selene in Africa lead first one I bought and it still looks new and I use it all the time
> Midi Selene in Biscotti Tuscania. Great leather and light and easy to carry
> Midi Selene in Sauro Tan Vachetta. Even though it is vachetta it is still not too heavy for a tote.
> Midi Selene in Amaranto red pebble. I gave this to a friend who loved it.
> Little Selene in Nut Brown Straw with bamboo handles. Such a great size and fun bag.
> Little Selene in dark teal Sorrento. This bag was shipped about a week ago from Italy still waiting for it.
> 
> As you can see even though I am not a tote unstructured bag fan Selene is for me the perfect tote.
> 
> There are lots of ladies who love Selene maybe a group order might be a good way to go.
> I am part of the group order for the Little CHarlotte in wine fiore. Marco indicated that there are 6 possibly 7 who joined the group order and we all got a 35% discount. Everyone had to go with the same leather but HW and lining and strap length we could select and also I selected contrast stitching and edgepaint.


The Angelica & Selene & Selene Midi are my favorite styles too.
In comparison with the Miss M, I would say the Selene is a better choice because when you don't carry a lot of things inside the bag, the Miss M is a bit too boxy while the Selene is very comfortable. Another thing is that I always have a top zipper added to my MM bags for extra security and I find that with the Selene, the default magnetic closure is safe enough. I also always add the flat pocket on back panel, which I don't think you can do with the Miss M without ruining its looks.

I did a count, I have more than 10 Selene and Selene Midis...
Although some were adopted through the BST, that is a bit out of control.
I wouldn't say no to a group discount though if I liked the leather.

I really do like the pebbled leather and it is so hard wearing for the Selene. I've been really tough on my bags and I'm unfortunately one of those lazy people who rarely use leather conditioner. I have not seen any corner wear and tear on any of my MM bags, which really shows how high quality the leather is.


----------



## rubypurple

Been lurking on this thread for awhile 
I've ordered 2 Charlottes - midi and the satchel. Both are discounted cos I signed up for Marco's newsletter. Thank you to this thread!  Marco is very kind in replying to my questions.
I'm interested in the Selene Midi so I'm saving up for that one.


----------



## christinemliu

rubypurple said:


> Been lurking on this thread for awhile
> I've ordered 2 Charlottes - midi and the satchel. Both are discounted cos I signed up for Marco's newsletter. Thank you to this thread!  Marco is very kind in replying to my questions.
> I'm interested in the Selene Midi so I'm saving up for that one.


Welcome @rubypurple! You can tell we're all so passionate here about MM and we love to help one another. We'd love to see your Charlottes when they arrive!

And everyone talking about Selenes is making me want to pull out my anthracite Selene Midi...such a no-fuss, easy to use, and spacious style!


----------



## Fancyfree

rubypurple said:


> Been lurking on this thread for awhile
> I've ordered 2 Charlottes - midi and the satchel. Both are discounted cos I signed up for Marco's newsletter. Thank you to this thread!  Marco is very kind in replying to my questions.
> I'm interested in the Selene Midi so I'm saving up for that one.


Welcome @rubypurple .
Please feel compelled to share photos, thoughts and feelings about your Charlotte Satchel when she arrives and when she has been worn,- we are /I am dying to know!!!


----------



## djfmn

rubypurple said:


> Been lurking on this thread for awhile
> I've ordered 2 Charlottes - midi and the satchel. Both are discounted cos I signed up for Marco's newsletter. Thank you to this thread!  Marco is very kind in replying to my questions.
> I'm interested in the Selene Midi so I'm saving up for that one.


Welcme rubypurple we are so pleased you joined our group. We cannot wait to see photos of your Charlotte bags.


----------



## clara_the_golden

hello all, I was looking for some advice from the MM experts! I recently purchased an Astra satchel and changed the strap to a half chain/half leather strap. I love that I can use the bag as a shoulder or crossbody interchangeaby. Due to a tiny incident a few days ago, I bumped the bag against a wall and the button has a few scratches on the hardware 

I am now looking to buy a similar bag in red with less hardware, was thinking of the Zhoe in amaranto pebbled, with D rings and a half chain/half leather strap again. However I am worried that this may affect the structure of Zhoe, any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Fancyfree

clara_the_golden said:


> hello all, I was looking for some advice from the MM experts! I recently purchased an Astra satchel and changed the strap to a half chain/half leather strap. I love that I can use the bag as a shoulder or crossbody interchangeaby. Due to a tiny incident a few days ago, I bumped the bag against a wall and the button has a few scratches on the hardware
> 
> I am now looking to buy a similar bag in red with less hardware, was thinking of the Zhoe in amaranto pebbled, with D rings and a half chain/half leather strap again. However I am worried that this may affect the structure of Zhoe, any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated!


Is it the D-rings you are worried about?

I own 2 Zhoe Midis and 2 Zhoe Legends with D-rings fastened on top edge, and they have kept their shape beautifully. But I have, on all my Zhoes, requested "as structured / stiff as possible" . They still are not stiff, merely nicely structured

The workshop have connected the D-ring leather loop in slightly different ways on the different bags.
Personally, I prefer this version, with leather loop sewn inside bag, but still stitched to top seam :



I am not so fond of this version, with leather loop sewn in between the bag's outer and inner leather:


But that's just me.

Feel free to use my photos if you wish to specify how you want your leather loops attached.
And maybe ask Marco whether the type of leather determines what is the best technique to use.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> Is it the D-rings you are worried about?
> 
> I own 2 Zhoe Midis and 2 Zhoe Legends with D-rings fastened on top edge, and they have kept their shape beautifully. But I have, on all my Zhoes, requested "as structured / stiff as possible" . They still are not stiff, merely nicely structured
> 
> The workshop have connected the D-ring leather loop in slightly different ways on the different bags.
> Personally, I prefer this version, with leather loop sewn inside bag, but still stitched to top seam :
> View attachment 5233845
> 
> 
> I am not so fond of this version, with leather loop sewn in between the bag's outer and inner leather:
> View attachment 5233850
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> Feel free to use my photos if you wish to specify how you want your leather loops attached.
> And maybe ask Marco whether the type of leather determines what is the best technique to use.


You always have the best customizing ideas!


----------



## clara_the_golden

Fancyfree said:


> Is it the D-rings you are worried about?
> 
> I own 2 Zhoe Midis and 2 Zhoe Legends with D-rings fastened on top edge, and they have kept their shape beautifully. But I have, on all my Zhoes, requested "as structured / stiff as possible" . They still are not stiff, merely nicely structured
> 
> The workshop have connected the D-ring leather loop in slightly different ways on the different bags.
> Personally, I prefer this version, with leather loop sewn inside bag, but still stitched to top seam :
> View attachment 5233845
> 
> 
> I am not so fond of this version, with leather loop sewn in between the bag's outer and inner leather:
> View attachment 5233850
> 
> But that's just me.
> 
> Feel free to use my photos if you wish to specify how you want your leather loops attached.
> And maybe ask Marco whether the type of leather determines what is the best technique to use.


Thank you! I like the first attachment, that would probably suit what I have in mind, which is to use bigger d ring to accomodate the chain moving back and forth.


----------



## Fancyfree

clara_the_golden said:


> Thank you! I like the first attachment, that would probably suit what I have in mind, which is to use bigger d ring to accomodate the chain moving back and forth.


Do you mean having the chain running across beneath or above the "lid"/top flap?


----------



## clara_the_golden

Fancyfree said:


> Do you mean having the chain running across beneath or above the "lid"/top flap?


Above the flap. Still not sure if this is feasible, I have asked Marco. Alternatively maybe he can do an Astra satchel without the front hardware, and do magnetic closure. I hope he doesnt hate me for asking so much!!


----------



## Fancyfree

clara_the_golden said:


> Above the flap. Still not sure if this is feasible, I have asked Marco. Alternatively maybe he can do an Astra satchel without the front hardware, and do magnetic closure. I hope he doesnt hate me for asking so much!!


Won't it be difficult to access the interior of the bag with the chain running from end to end across the top of the Zhoe flap?

I guess a potential issue with a magnetic closure on an Astra Satchel is whether the magnet would be strong enough to carry the bag's weight! All Marco's bags where strap is connected to flap (Mia, Valerie, Aurora and the Astra Satchel) have strong hardware closures...

I do understand your wish too to be able to vary between short strap and normal shoulder strap. I ordered 2 straps (short and long) for each of my Zhoe Midis.


----------



## christinemliu

Oh! Marco has a new tote style with a promo until October 31!









						Bouquet Tote
					

Dear Customers, You all know our philosophy: we’ve always been “customer oriented” and we won’t change our way of thinking until it it is completely impossible to survive in the market without being somewhat driven by profit. I personally take into consideration any suggestions, requests or...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				




It's cute, it reminds me of an Aphrodite / Soulmate combo. I ordered a Demetra recently so I may not jump on this, although a Midi Bouquet would be lovely and this price point is really good...


----------



## TotinScience

I actually kind of like it! The strap drop is a bit short though


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Oh! Marco has a new tote style with a promo until October 31!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bouquet Tote
> 
> 
> Dear Customers, You all know our philosophy: we’ve always been “customer oriented” and we won’t change our way of thinking until it it is completely impossible to survive in the market without being somewhat driven by profit. I personally take into consideration any suggestions, requests or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute, it reminds me of an Aphrodite / Soulmate combo. I ordered a Demetra recently so I may not jump on this, although a Midi Bouquet would be lovely and this price point is really good...


Oh wow! I like this! I definitely would request a longer strap drop though. I have a Demetra on the way to me as well, so it will be a while before trying this new style as I want to get one of the Charlottes first.


----------



## Fancyfree

TotinScience said:


> I actually kind of like it! The strap drop is a bit short though


I agree. I will ask for a longer shoulder strap drop and omit the crossbody strap


----------



## djfmn

TotinScience said:


> I actually kind of like it! The strap drop is a bit short though


I asked about a longer strap and he told me that I could get a longer drop strap that is no problem


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> It's cute, it reminds me of an Aphrodite / Soulmate combo. I ordered a Demetra recently so I may not jump on this, although a Midi Bouquet would be lovely and this price point is really good...


He keeps coming up with cute bags!!  I'm going to go broke


----------



## djfmn

I used Marco for a comparison to the midi Selene. How is what he sent me of the Bouquet vs the Midi Selene.


----------



## jkbrown22

I couldn’t resist the Bouquet - just ordered one in the Port merinos leather with black lining and gunmetal hardware, and got a longer (10” drop) handle.

Very excited!


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

Oh my gosh, I got the email today about the Bouquet and I'm impressed! It's really my style, with no hardware (if I order, I might even ask Marco to delete the feet) and such a simple but not at all plain silhouette. My Hera and Penelope (my first MM's) aren't even here yet, lol!!

I'm considering going for it, though, but I have a question and you are the experts! Would the best leather for retaining some structure (so it's not just a total puddle), but still giving a good amount of slouch/softness, be pebbled or merinos?

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Oh my gosh, I got the email today about the Bouquet and I'm impressed! It's really my style, with no hardware (if I order, I might even ask Marco to delete the feet) and such a simple but not at all plain silhouette. My Hera and Penelope (my first MM's) aren't even here yet, lol!!
> 
> I'm considering going for it, though, but I have a question and you are the experts! Would the best leather for retaining some structure (so it's not just a total puddle), but still giving a good amount of slouch/softness, be pebbled or merinos?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


Pebbled for sure, and I’m with you, when I get around to ordering one I’ll definitely go with the “no feet” option.


----------



## orchidmyst

PsyDocJoanne said:


> Oh my gosh, I got the email today about the Bouquet and I'm impressed! It's really my style, with no hardware (if I order, I might even ask Marco to delete the feet) and such a simple but not at all plain silhouette. My Hera and Penelope (my first MM's) aren't even here yet, lol!!
> 
> I'm considering going for it, though, but I have a question and you are the experts! Would the best leather for retaining some structure (so it's not just a total puddle), but still giving a good amount of slouch/softness, be pebbled or merinos?
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


I would suggest Nappa to retain some structure for the Bouquet bag


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> I would suggest Nappa to retain some structure for the Bouquet bag



I am thinking the same too. I like the way the bag looks in the promo pictures, but I know Merinos will puddle in no time. I think Nappa starts off stiff, will it soften in time to drape like the promo pictures? I don't have anything in nappa other than straps like my Soulmate strap.

So many colours to choose from too, I am at a loss!


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Pebbled for sure, and I’m with you, when I get around to ordering one I’ll definitely go with the “no feet” option.


That is a thought...I should probably omit the feet as well 
I _think_ I am going with Cuoio Toscano... Not sure how soft this leather is, though 

But had not thought of Nappa...  all those colours ...


----------



## Fancyfree

Just had a thought - wouldn't Aquila Matte be perfect for Bouquet?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Just had a thought - wouldn't Aquila Matte be perfect for Bouquet?


Yes it would. I am getting a midi Bouquet just deciding on the leather. I love this bag especially the minimilistic look with no hardware.


----------



## Cleda

djfmn said:


> Yes it would. I am getting a midi Bouquet just deciding on the leather. I love this bag especially the minimilistic look with no hardware.



Me too! It's so hard to decide on just which leather to choose, let alone colour. Perhaps Tuscania would also work.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Got a full size Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with silver HW and lilac lining with a longer strap drop (Marco recommends 10.2-10.5"). He says it takes about 4 weeks.

I wanted to jump on this because I like the full size Von Holzhausen Shopper but the stiff opening sticks into my armpit and I had to return it. This is a similar look but better.


----------



## coach943

BittyMonkey said:


> Got a full size Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with silver HW and lilac lining with a longer strap drop (Marco recommends 10.2-10.5"). He says it takes about 4 weeks.
> 
> I wanted to jump on this because I like the full size Von Holzhausen Shopper but the stiff opening sticks into my armpit and I had to return it. This is a similar look but better.


That will be beautiful. I'm thinking about getting one, too. The ability to customize the strap drop on a tote is such a game changer. That is the exact strap drop I love -- 26 cm. It just fits me perfectly.


----------



## djfmn

A white box arrived from Italy late last night. My Little Selene in dark teal Sorrento with purple edge paint, purple stitching, purple lining and silver hardware. I absolutely love it. Sorrento is an absolutely gorgeous leather. I got a dark blue Sorrento midi Modena and asked Marco if he had any Sorrento leather left. He said he had enough dark teal Sorrento to make a Little Selene for me. 
The first photo I tried to show the purple edge paint.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Thanks to @djfmn I emailed Marco and asked for some contrast edge paint to make the knots pop like in the caramel sample. He suggested a darker blue stitching and edge paint. Should look interesting with the Arctic nappa.


----------



## PsyDocJoanne

I'm excited to report that I've ordered my full size Bouquet!

Specs (after talking to Marco):

--Caramel merinos with a light amount of backing to help hold shape
--Beige fabric lining
--Light gold hardware (interior zipper)
--Strap drop increased to 10"
--No feet

I can't wait!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> Thanks to @djfmn I emailed Marco and asked for some contrast edge paint to make the knots pop like in the caramel sample. He suggested a darker blue stitching and edge paint. Should look interesting with the Arctic nappa.


I love the way that caramel sample looks too! I definitely want the contrast edge paint when I get the Bouquet.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love the way that caramel sample looks too! I definitely want the contrast edge paint when I get the Bouquet.


My favorite contrast paint is the butterscotch Charlotte on his website. That is the one that got me interested in contrast edgepaint.


----------



## Fancyfree

I chose Bouquet Midi in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, 24cm strap drop,  dark brown edge paint and no crossbody strap.

Marco suggested dark brown stitching as well, but I am very unsure,- have never been fond of contrast stitching...
And this is actually my first go at contrasting edge paint, so I am all ready feeling like a daredevil, way outside my comfort zone 

So I placed my order with "Stitching: To be decided later"...


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> I chose Bouquet Midi in Deep Amber Cuoio Toscano, 24cm strap drop,  dark brown edge paint and no crossbody strap.
> 
> Marco suggested dark brown stitching as well, but I am very unsure,- have never been fond of contrast stitching...
> And this is actually my first go at contrasting edge paint, so I am all ready feeling like a daredevil, way outside my comfort zone
> 
> So I placed my order with "Stitching: To be decided later"...


If you don't want the contrast stitching to be too noticeable, just do a slightly a different color. I went with a slightly darker stitching for my Blue Reef Nappa Charlotte Shoulder Bag (picture here). It gives the bag a little more depth without being too noticeable.

I decided to order a full-size Bouquet in Ginger Cuoio Toscano with Marine lining and 26cm strap drop. It will be my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano leather.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> A white box arrived from Italy late last night. My Little Selene in dark teal Sorrento with purple edge paint, purple stitching, purple lining and silver hardware. I absolutely love it. Sorrento is an absolutely gorgeous leather. I got a dark blue Sorrento midi Modena and asked Marco if he had any Sorrento leather left. He said he had enough dark teal Sorrento to make a Little Selene for me.
> The first photo I tried to show the purple edge paint.
> View attachment 5237999
> View attachment 5238000
> View attachment 5238002


That contrasting purple edge paint is a real game changer!  I have a Dark Teal Sorrento bag too!  How do you like the color?  It took me awhile to warm up to it, IRL the color was more muted or grayish than I was expecting rom the color sample on Marco’s eShop.  I do like the color now though & I really love the goat leather.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Oh my… i think i’ll ask Santa for that Bouquet!! He usually gets me less expensive bouquets, but this one will last me longer!


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> If you don't want the contrast stitching to be too noticeable, just do a slightly a different color. I went with a slightly darker stitching for my Blue Reef Nappa Charlotte Shoulder Bag (picture here). It gives the bag a little more depth without being too noticeable.
> 
> I decided to order a full-size Bouquet in Ginger Cuoio Toscano with Marine lining and 26cm strap drop. It will be my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano leather.


Thank you, @coach943 
Yes, that slightly darker stitching looks _really_ good on your Charlotte .
As Marco says,  "a darker color stitching and darker color edge-paint would add extra beauty".

So fun that you ordered the Ginger for your Bouquet! Did you go for darker edge paint and/or stitching on it?

Marco has kindly promised to send me a sample of Amber Tan with a lighter and a darker contrast seam on it, to help me decide ! He will make the sample on Tuesday and also send me a photo, in case that does the trick 
Tomorrow is a national holiday in Italy. Me thinks he needs one after this weekend!


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @coach943
> Yes, that slightly darker stitching looks _really_ good on your Charlotte .
> As Marco says,  "a darker color stitching and darker color edge-paint would add extra beauty".
> 
> So fun that you ordered the Ginger for your Bouquet! Did you go for darker edge paint and/or stitching on it?
> 
> Marco has kindly promised to send me a sample of Amber Tan with a lighter and a darker contrast seam on it, to help me decide ! He will make the sample on Tuesday and also send me a photo, in case that does the trick
> Tomorrow is a national holiday in Italy. Me thinks he needs one after this weekend!


I decided not to get different edge paint or stitching for the Bouquet. I want more of a traditional look for this bag. I've also never bought anything in this leather before, so I am having a hard time picturing what the contrast stitching would look like. Please post your picture when Marco sends you the photo. I'm really curious about it. I thought about getting the amber color but went with the ginger instead.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I decided not to get different edge paint or stitching for the Bouquet. I want more of a traditional look for this bag. I've also never bought anything in this leather before, so I am having a hard time picturing what the contrast stitching would look like. Please post your picture when Marco sends you the photo. I'm really curious about it. I thought about getting the amber color but went with the ginger instead.


Will do 
And I look forward to photo of your Bouquet


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I chose Bouquet Midi in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano, 24cm strap drop,  dark brown edge paint and no crossbody strap.
> 
> Marco suggested dark brown stitching as well, but I am very unsure,- have never been fond of contrast stitching...
> And this is actually my first go at contrasting edge paint, so I am all ready feeling like a daredevil, way outside my comfort zone
> 
> So I placed my order with "Stitching: To be decided later"...


My first move into this area was contrast stitching and not contrast paint. Marco knows I am fairly conservative in my approach and because of that he told me getting something with contrast stitching in the same color (light pink bag dark pink stitching, tan bag with dark brown stitching etc) was a classic look). To give some context @tenKrat had just shown photos of a gorgeous color blocked bag. I swooned over it and really wanted a color blocked bag. Marco came back and said I know you love @tenKrat color blocked bag but your taste leans to more conservative and I do not think you will be happy with a bag like that or use it regularly. He recommended I get a bag with darker contrast stitching. This was a number of years ago. 
Recently I saw the butterscotch bag with dark edge paint and stitching on MM's website and told him I really liked the look of that and wanted my Little Selene in teal sorrento to have contrast stitching and edgepaint. He could choose the paint and the stitching and the lining. He chose the purple contrast and I really like it. I must say that really made me feel like a daredevil as well and also outside my comfort zone. I recently purchased a Little Charlotte in wine with black contrast edge paint and stitching.
Here is photo of my Zhoe in pink with dark pink stitching. My first move into being a so called daredevil. This was 2018 that i bought this bag. It is a really classy look.


----------



## Cleda

I didn't even notice the contrast stitching and edge paint on the Bouquet pictures. I have decided on Caramel, one that looks just like the sample image in the blog post, so I'm glad it was brought up here so I could request for it.

I'm still struggling with whether or not to extend the strap drop. Why does everyone want to extend it? 7" on this site here seems fine, as does the bag on the model in MM's blog post. Does this look more like a shoulder carry or arm carry tote? When I first saw it, I thought it was for arm and hand carry, now I am not so sure, since everyone is lengthening the handles.


----------



## orchidmyst

Cleda said:


> I didn't even notice the contrast stitching and edge paint on the Bouquet pictures. I have decided on Caramel, one that looks just like the sample image in the blog post, so I'm glad it was brought up here so I could request for it.
> 
> I'm still struggling with whether or not to extend the strap drop. Why does everyone want to extend it? 7" on this site here seems fine, as does the bag on the model in MM's blog post. Does this look more like a shoulder carry or arm carry tote? When I first saw it, I thought it was for arm and hand carry, now I am not so sure, since everyone is lengthening the handles.


When wearing a winter coat, 7" for the handle drop would be too short for carrying on the shoulder.
The Selene Midi & Selene have at least 9" for the handle drop and both are very comfortable.
I personally usually opt for a handle drop that can work for both shoulder carrying and hand carrying, which is about 9" like the Selene Midi.


----------



## Cleda

orchidmyst said:


> When wearing a winter coat, 7" for the handle drop would be too short for carrying on the shoulder.
> The Selene Midi & Selene have at least 9" for the handle drop and both are very comfortable.
> I personally usually opt for a handle drop that can work for both shoulder carrying and hand carrying, which is about 9" like the Selene Midi.



Ah that makes sense. Since I'm in the tropics, I guess I might not need to extend the handle after all. I just tried on my Selene Midi and while it is really comfortable on the shoulder, it is a little too long and for hand carry.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> My first move into this area was contrast stitching and not contrast paint. Marco knows I am fairly conservative in my approach and because of that he told me getting something with contrast stitching in the same color (light pink bag dark pink stitching, tan bag with dark brown stitching etc) was a classic look). To give some context @tenKrat had just shown photos of a gorgeous color blocked bag. I swooned over it and really wanted a color blocked bag. Marco came back and said I know you love @tenKrat color blocked bag but your taste leans to more conservative and I do not think you will be happy with a bag like that or use it regularly. He recommended I get a bag with darker contrast stitching. This was a number of years ago.
> Recently I saw the butterscotch bag with dark edge paint and stitching on MM's website and told him I really liked the look of that and wanted my Little Selene in teal sorrento to have contrast stitching and edgepaint. He could choose the paint and the stitching and the lining. He chose the purple contrast and I really like it. I must say that really made me feel like a daredevil as well and also outside my comfort zone. I recently purchased a Little Charlotte in wine with black contrast edge paint and stitching.
> Here is photo of my Zhoe in pink with dark pink stitching. My first move into being a so called daredevil. This was 2018 that i bought this bag. It is a really classy look.
> View attachment 5238431


What a beautiful pink Zhoe .
And 3 years later,- purple edge paint and stitching - You have come a long way, girl 

I've had an idea (but not sure whether it's a good one) - Maybe I could ask for contrast stitching on only the side ties. Because I am sure I would like it on them. Just not sure about contrast stitching on shoulder straps and all the bag seams


----------



## djfmn

I


Fancyfree said:


> What a beautiful pink Zhoe .
> And 3 years later,- purple edge paint and stitching - You have come a long way, girl
> 
> I've had an idea (but not sure whether it's a good one) - Maybe I could ask for contrast stitching on only the side ties. Because I am sure I would like it on them. Just not sure about contrast stitching on shoulder straps and all the bag seams



I would ask Marco what he thinks. He has a very good idea of what things will look like.


----------



## tenKrat

Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.


----------



## tenKrat

The black Fiore leather's pebbled texture is a nice contrast to the suede leather. That part was DH's idea...I love that guy.


----------



## tenKrat

Dark gunmetal hardware. The lambskin lining is luxurious. It's a treat to open up the handbag and see that rich, smooth red.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

tenKrat said:


> Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.
> View attachment 5239071
> View attachment 5239072



Beautiful! Am I the only one who didn’t know this had wings?


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> Dark gunmetal hardware. The lambskin lining is luxurious. It's a treat to open up the handbag and see that rich, smooth red.
> View attachment 5239091


What a lovely bag! Wow!

I have loved the look of the satchel since Marco first introduced it.  And I've been _longing_ for someone to get a Charlotte Satchel, so I can get answers to a couple of questions...

Please tell, do the side flaps, when snapped inwards, get in the way of accessing the interior?
Also, the leather loops that hold the D-rings for attaching cross body strap - which part of the bag are the leather loops sewn on to? Can you manage to take a photo that would show it?


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.
> View attachment 5239071
> View attachment 5239072



This is amazing!!! And that red lining! I really love the contrast of the black Fiore against the front panel too, that is the perfect touch to give the bag an overall edge look.


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.
> View attachment 5239071
> View attachment 5239072


I love the suede. It looks great with that leather. I ordered a Hera in camel suede when Marco had the recent promotion. I almost got the cuoio. I love your combination. That is just a fabulous bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.
> View attachment 5239071
> View attachment 5239072


BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Fancyfree

So here is photo of Marco's demo sample, of Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano with dark and light contrast stitching. Backed by a piece of dark brown leather to allude to dark brown edge paint:


I know I want the dark edge paint.
But I don't _think_ I want contrast stitching on the whole of the bag,- not on shoulder straps or top seam.
But still wondering about the side ties...

Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the black side ties 

But for my Amber Tan, I do not want contrasting leather. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for contrast stitching on the ties. And if so, whether light or dark...

(Marco prefers all seams to be the same, but says it will be lovely either way)


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the side ties


My DIL would LOVE this idea.  She is a huge Georgia Bulldogs fan and bleeds red and black


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> So here is photo of Marco's demo sample, of Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano with dark and light contrast stitching. Backed by a piece of dark brown leather to allude to dark brown edge paint:
> View attachment 5239723
> 
> I know I want the dark edge paint.
> But I don't _think_ I want contrast stitching on the whole of the bag,- not on shoulder straps or top seam.
> But still wondering about the side ties...
> 
> Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the black side ties
> 
> But for my Amber Tan, I do not want contrasting leather. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for contrast stitching on the ties. And if so, whether light or dark...
> 
> (Marco prefers all seams to be the same, but says it will be lovely either way)


I really like the dark contrast stitching. I have an Ellen in this leather and wish I had got contrast stitching because I find it adds interest and depth to this leather. Having said that it is not what I like it is what you like and are comfortable with. You have to go what you feel you will like and want. It will be beautiful whatever you choose.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I really like the dark contrast stitching. I have an Ellen in this leather and wish I had got contrast stitching because I find it adds interest and depth to this leather. Having said that it is not what I like it is what you like and are comfortable with. You have to go what you feel you will like and want. It will be beautiful whatever you choose.


Have you posted a photo of your Ellen?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fancyfree said:


> So here is photo of Marco's demo sample, of Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano with dark and light contrast stitching. Backed by a piece of dark brown leather to allude to dark brown edge paint:
> View attachment 5239723
> 
> I know I want the dark edge paint.
> But I don't _think_ I want contrast stitching on the whole of the bag,- not on shoulder straps or top seam.
> But still wondering about the side ties...
> 
> Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the black side ties
> 
> But for my Amber Tan, I do not want contrasting leather. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for contrast stitching on the ties. And if so, whether light or dark...
> 
> (Marco prefers all seams to be the same, but says it will be lovely either way)


The dark looks great, subtle but still noticeable.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Have you posted a photo of your Ellen?


I think I did. If not I will post a photo of my Ellen tomorrow. My Ellen is tan handmade Vachetta.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Please tell, do the side flaps, when snapped inwards, get in the way of accessing the interior?
> Also, the leather loops that hold the D-rings for attaching cross body strap - which part of the bag are the leather loops sewn on to? Can you manage to take a photo that would show it?


I have no problem getting inside the bag when the sides are folded in. But, one side button (on the left) does unsnap as I open the bag. Not a big deal to me since the side will collapse back into the fold when I close the bag, even without snapping the button. I hope that makes sense.

Here are two photos to answer your second question:


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I love the suede. It looks great with that leather. I ordered a Hera in camel suede when Marco had the recent promotion. I almost got the cuoio. I love your combination. That is just a fabulous bag.


Ohhhh…the Hera will be great in suede.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the black side ties


I had the same idea—-side ties in a different color.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> I have no problem getting inside the bag when the sides are folded in. But, one side button (on the left) does unsnap as I open the bag. Not a big deal to me since the side will collapse back into the fold when I close the bag, even without snapping the button. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Here are two photos to answer your second question:
> View attachment 5240083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240087


Thank you, @tenKrat 
It looks as if the leather loops are sewn on to the leather on both sides of the loop. I like that .

Can you tell whether it will "lift" the leather it is attached to if the bag is heavily loaded? (It is quite a large bag, so I know I would end up loading it more than I expect you do.)


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I'm bursting to see all these Bouquet reveals coming in a few weeks!


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> So here is photo of Marco's demo sample, of Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano with dark and light contrast stitching. Backed by a piece of dark brown leather to allude to dark brown edge paint:
> View attachment 5239723
> 
> I know I want the dark edge paint.
> But I don't _think_ I want contrast stitching on the whole of the bag,- not on shoulder straps or top seam.
> But still wondering about the side ties...
> 
> Actually, I think the Bouquet would be really cool with completely contrasting side ties ,- they do after all resemble a ribbon, gathering the bag. For instance a red Bouquet with black side ties! Maybe even red contrast stitching on the black side ties
> 
> But for my Amber Tan, I do not want contrasting leather. Just can't make up my mind whether to go for contrast stitching on the ties. And if so, whether light or dark...
> 
> (Marco prefers all seams to be the same, but says it will be lovely either way)



Same here! I know I want the dark edge paint but not sure about the contrast stitching. Marco's sample bag in Caramel Merinos has black edge paint and black stitching. I ended up ordering it with matching stitching. When in doubt, I'll forgo the idea. From past experience, when there is hesitation, it means not love at first sight. I do like the dark stitching against Amber Tan though. Unlike in the Caramel Merinos bag, it looks more subtle.

By the way, for this promo, Marco is offering contrast edge paint and contrast stitching at no additional top-up, since that was how the sample bag was created. Also, he has already included additional backing in the sample bag. I asked for it since Merinos is so puddly and I want the tote to be able to stand. He has thought of everything already!

Sharing some photos me and my friend received from Marco while deciding what leathers to go with.

All Merinos. Sage Green is SO PRETTY! Imagine Bouquet in Sage Green with slightly darker green edge paint and stitching...



Caramel Merinos with different lambskin linings (not suede, wrongly labelled). I ended up choosing Fuchsia.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @tenKrat
> It looks as if the leather loops are sewn on to the leather on both sides of the loop. I like that .
> 
> Can you tell whether it will "lift" the leather it is attached to if the bag is heavily loaded? (It is quite a large bag, so I know I would end up loading it more than I expect you do.)


You’re welcome. Yes, if you load the bag with heavy items, the leather surrounding the loop attachment will lift.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> Same here! I know I want the dark edge paint but not sure about the contrast stitching. Marco's sample bag in Caramel Merinos has black edge paint and black stitching. I ended up ordering it with matching stitching. When in doubt, I'll forgo the idea. From past experience, when there is hesitation, it means not love at first sight. I do like the dark stitching against Amber Tan though. Unlike in the Caramel Merinos bag, it looks more subtle.
> 
> By the way, for this promo, Marco is offering contrast edge paint and contrast stitching at no additional top-up, since that was how the sample bag was created. Also, he has already included additional backing in the sample bag. I asked for it since Merinos is so puddly and I want the tote to be able to stand. He has thought of everything already!
> 
> Sharing some photos me and my friend received from Marco while deciding what leathers to go with.
> 
> All Merinos. Sage Green is SO PRETTY! Imagine Bouquet in Sage Green with slightly darker green edge paint and stitching...
> View attachment 5240292
> 
> 
> Caramel Merinos with different lambskin linings (not suede, wrongly labelled). I ended up choosing Fuchsia.
> View attachment 5240293


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## christinemliu

My BOTD (bag of the day): 
Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, non-tassel, short rounded Angelica handles, and no feet.
The tote and mini tote I was using yesterday (from two other different companies) were a bit heavy so I wanted something lighter in weight today.
Angel Midi doesn't have any scuffs or wear yet, but she is slightly wrinkly because I left her on the bed empty to move into...and then my husband and daughter sat on her while they were playing tag.


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> My BOTD (bag of the day):
> Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, non-tassel, short rounded Angelica handles, and no feet.
> The tote and mini tote I was using yesterday (from two other different companies) were a bit heavy so I wanted something lighter in weight today.
> Angel Midi doesn't have any scuffs or wear yet, but she is slightly wrinkly because I left her on the bed empty to move into...and then my husband and daughter sat on her while they were playing tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241588


I love this leather. It is gorgeous.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

christinemliu said:


> My BOTD (bag of the day):
> Angel Midi in dark blue lambskin, light blue lining, light gunmetal hardware, non-tassel, short rounded Angelica handles, and no feet.
> The tote and mini tote I was using yesterday (from two other different companies) were a bit heavy so I wanted something lighter in weight today.
> Angel Midi doesn't have any scuffs or wear yet, but she is slightly wrinkly because I left her on the bed empty to move into...and then my husband and daughter sat on her while they were playing tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241588



I really like the Angelica handles!


----------



## christinemliu

Now my BOTD is my new Demetra that just arrived last night! This was so fast; I ordered this on Sept. 27. My very first MM order was a Soulmate Midi in luscious dark chocolate merinos and I used to own a couple of BST Demetras that I loved but realized a couple changes I wanted. Thus this one was born!

-Demetra
-dark chocolate merinos
-taupe lining
-light gunmetal hardware
-added zip closure (instead of snap)
-flat handles
-two side by side exterior flat pockets
-reverse zip

I know the leather will relax so it will look more rounded on the sides eventually. You can see it's already starting, the first picture was yesterday and the second is with my things in it today.

One thing I did notice for those who are considering this style that if you do a zip closure instead of a snap, the handles stay a bit farther apart than if there was a snap. In smooshy merinos then, the handles are slightly floppy. It's not a big deal to me, but I wanted to mention that in case that would bother you.

This batch of dark chocolate merinos is so very soft and is really a nice deep brown. It's a lighter shade than the older batch I have which actually seemed to have some slight gray in it; I prefer this current hide a bit more so I'm happy.

She's not one of Marco's more exciting styles, but Demetra is like a nice soft pillow hug every time I use her. Though the shape is more north-south, the width is so wide it almost feels square to me.

Definitely one of my "forever" / permastash bags!

@Devyn Danielle, was it you who said you ordered one too? What leather and color are you getting?!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Now my BOTD is my new Demetra that just arrived last night! This was so fast; I ordered this on Sept. 27. My very first MM order was a Soulmate Midi in luscious dark chocolate merinos and I used to own a couple of BST Demetras that I loved but realized a couple changes I wanted. Thus this one was born!
> 
> -Demetra
> -dark chocolate merinos
> -taupe lining
> -light gunmetal hardware
> -added zip closure (instead of snap)
> -flat handles
> -two side by side exterior flat pockets
> -reverse zip
> 
> I know the leather will relax so it will look more rounded on the sides eventually. You can see it's already starting, the first picture was yesterday and the second is with my things in it today.
> 
> One thing I did notice for those who are considering this style that if you do a zip closure instead of a snap, the handles stay a bit farther apart than if there was a snap. In smooshy merinos then, the handles are slightly floppy. It's not a big deal to me, but I wanted to mention that in case that would bother you.
> 
> This batch of dark chocolate merinos is so very soft and is really a nice deep brown. It's a lighter shade than the older batch I have which actually seemed to have some slight gray in it; I prefer this current hide a bit more so I'm happy.
> 
> She's not one of Marco's more exciting styles, but Demetra is like a nice soft pillow hug every time I use her. Though the shape is more north-south, the width is so wide it almost feels square to me.
> 
> Definitely one of my "forever" / permastash bags!
> 
> @Devyn Danielle, was it you who said you ordered one too? What leather and color are you getting?!!
> 
> View attachment 5242095
> 
> View attachment 5242096


I did, in midnight Tuscania. I would have it right now, but there was an address mishap, so it was delivered to my old city where it is now being held since there was no one to sign for it at my old address. Really hoping Marco’s export manager is right.....that the post office has received my correct address( same state), and they’ll be sending it to me in the next few days instead of back to Italy.
Congrats on your lovely, new bag!


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I did, in midnight Tuscania. I would have it right now, but there was an address mishap, so it was delivered to my old city where it is now being held since there was no one to sign for it at my old address. Really hoping Marco’s export manager is right.....that the post office has received my correct address( same state), and they’ll be sending it to me in the next few days instead of back to Italy.
> Congrats on your lovely, new bag!


Thank you but oh no @Devyn Danielle! I hope the manager is right too. I love midnight Tuscania...I am looking forward to your reveal which I hope will be soon...the post office has been surprising me these days so hopefully they will pull through for you too.


----------



## christinemliu

This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...

*What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
*What are your favorite leather(s)?*

I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.

Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta

What would you all say?


----------



## djfmn

christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?


My top 3 styles: Selene midi/Little Selene, Mia, Little Athena and Little Muse (OK that is 4!!)
Top 3 leathers:Handmade Vachetta/vachetta, Verona, Tuscania, any MM Metallic leather. (OK that is 4 again!!)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

[


christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?


top 3 styles... Victoria, Hera and Penelope Messenger
leathers....verona, merinos, pebbled


----------



## Claudia Herzog

christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?



Top 3 styles: Phoebe, Zhoe, and a tie between Mia and Iride (neither of which I own yet, but want to try because I like the smaller, structured bags)

Top 3 leathers: Africa, Glitter Pompei, and Diamond.  Because life is too short not to walk around bedecked in bling.


----------



## ajamy

christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?


Top 3 styles: midi Victoria, midi Diva, little Muse
Top three leathers: tuscania, athene, Nappa


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> Now my BOTD is my new Demetra that just arrived last night! This was so fast; I ordered this on Sept. 27. My very first MM order was a Soulmate Midi in luscious dark chocolate merinos and I used to own a couple of BST Demetras that I loved but realized a couple changes I wanted. Thus this one was born!
> 
> -Demetra
> -dark chocolate merinos
> -taupe lining
> -light gunmetal hardware
> -added zip closure (instead of snap)
> -flat handles
> -two side by side exterior flat pockets
> -reverse zip
> 
> I know the leather will relax so it will look more rounded on the sides eventually. You can see it's already starting, the first picture was yesterday and the second is with my things in it today.
> 
> One thing I did notice for those who are considering this style that if you do a zip closure instead of a snap, the handles stay a bit farther apart than if there was a snap. In smooshy merinos then, the handles are slightly floppy. It's not a big deal to me, but I wanted to mention that in case that would bother you.
> 
> This batch of dark chocolate merinos is so very soft and is really a nice deep brown. It's a lighter shade than the older batch I have which actually seemed to have some slight gray in it; I prefer this current hide a bit more so I'm happy.
> 
> She's not one of Marco's more exciting styles, but Demetra is like a nice soft pillow hug every time I use her. Though the shape is more north-south, the width is so wide it almost feels square to me.
> 
> Definitely one of my "forever" / permastash bags!
> 
> @Devyn Danielle, was it you who said you ordered one too? What leather and color are you getting?!!
> 
> View attachment 5242095
> 
> View attachment 5242096


That is really pretty.  Love your modifications.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?


Favourite styles: Calista, Hera Midi, Penelope Messenger
Favourite leathers: Verona....Merinos.....Old Tuscania?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Favourite styles: Calista, Hera Midi, Penelope Messenger
> Favourite leathers: Verona....Merinos.....Old Tuscania?


What’s the difference between old Tuscania and what’s currently available?


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> This week has been fun telling some new people about the brand! I am hopeful they will love Marco and his bags like we do. I realize there's a steep learning curve to both ordering and realizing what styles and customizations you prefer. They asked me some great questions, which we might have answered quite a long time ago, so maybe our answers have changed since then...
> 
> *What are your favorite Massaccesi style(s)?*
> *What are your favorite leather(s)?*
> 
> I can't narrow down, so I'm going to go with my top three.
> 
> Top 3 styles: Selene Midi, Juliet, Demetra
> Top 3 leathers: Merinos, Fiore, Handmade Vacchetta
> 
> What would you all say?


Thanks, Christine! So interesting reading everyone’s preferences! Here are my favorites:

Style - Hera, Theia midi, Soulmate midi zip
Leather - Verona, Africa, Cuoio Toscano


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> What’s the difference between old Tuscania and what’s currently available?


Oops - typo - Sorry! I meant "Old Vacchetta"


----------



## Cleda

It's tough narrowing down top 3s when it comes to MM.

Top 3 styles that I currently enjoy using most: Hera Midi, Daphne, Soulmate Midi

Top 3 leathers: Merinos, old Vachetta, Cuoio Toscano

I have this feeling that Bouquet Midi will replace Soulmate Midi in my top 3 list once it arrives.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Did anyone else notice with the last Hera sale that Marco showed a Hera with a Theia strap? I’m just now noticing that. I guess there would be a problem, though, if someone ordered the Hera thinking it came with that strap.
 Both of my Heras have the Theia strap. ❤


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Now my BOTD is my new Demetra that just arrived last night! This was so fast; I ordered this on Sept. 27. My very first MM order was a Soulmate Midi in luscious dark chocolate merinos and I used to own a couple of BST Demetras that I loved but realized a couple changes I wanted. Thus this one was born!
> 
> -Demetra
> -dark chocolate merinos
> -taupe lining
> -light gunmetal hardware
> -added zip closure (instead of snap)
> -flat handles
> -two side by side exterior flat pockets
> -reverse zip
> 
> I know the leather will relax so it will look more rounded on the sides eventually. You can see it's already starting, the first picture was yesterday and the second is with my things in it today.
> 
> One thing I did notice for those who are considering this style that if you do a zip closure instead of a snap, the handles stay a bit farther apart than if there was a snap. In smooshy merinos then, the handles are slightly floppy. It's not a big deal to me, but I wanted to mention that in case that would bother you.
> 
> This batch of dark chocolate merinos is so very soft and is really a nice deep brown. It's a lighter shade than the older batch I have which actually seemed to have some slight gray in it; I prefer this current hide a bit more so I'm happy.
> 
> She's not one of Marco's more exciting styles, but Demetra is like a nice soft pillow hug every time I use her. Though the shape is more north-south, the width is so wide it almost feels square to me.
> 
> Definitely one of my "forever" / permastash bags!
> 
> @Devyn Danielle, was it you who said you ordered one too? What leather and color are you getting?!!
> 
> View attachment 5242095
> 
> View attachment 5242096


That is a lovely bag!


----------



## christinemliu

Demetra already starting to relax a bit...any update on your journeying Demetra @Devyn Danielle ?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Demetra already starting to relax a bit...any update on your journeying Demetra @Devyn Danielle ?
> View attachment 5244801


Other than getting an email today from the post office asking me to notify them If I received my package because they received an inquiry from Italy, nope. I’m annoyed. Not sure why they haven’t processed address change and shipped my package. It’s clear from the tracking that I haven’t received my delivery.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

tenKrat said:


> Here is my Charlotte satchel---mocca suede on front flap; cuoio suede on front and back panels; and, black Fiore leather on sides, bottom, handles, and zipper flap. Each side has a snap button that can be undone to let out the "wings" and create a different look.
> View attachment 5239071
> View attachment 5239072


breath taking


----------



## mleleigh

Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mleleigh said:


> Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5246507



Wow wow wow!


----------



## coach943

mleleigh said:


> Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5246507


Beautiful! I love that strap with it.


----------



## christinemliu




----------



## djfmn

Does anyone own an MM bag in Lavender. Preferably lavender merino. My question to the lady who does have a lavender merino MM bag is how versatile do you find this color leather? Do you find it be a neutral leather that is easy to wear? I would really like to go with lavender leather for my midi Bouquet. Any help woul be great appreciated.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Does anyone own an MM bag in Lavender. Preferably lavender merino. My question to the lady who does have a lavender merino MM bag is how versatile do you find this color leather? Do you find it be a neutral leather that is easy to wear? I would really like to go with lavender leather for my midi Bouquet. Any help woul be great appreciated.


I have a bag in the Lavender Merinos and I find the color leaning towards pink more instead of purple.
It's a warm toned lavender and not neutral.
The online picture on the MM website is quite accurate for Lavender Merinos and I don't think there would be a big difference between batches.
It would be beautiful for a Bouquet Midi but it really depends if you like the color.
I'd suggest the lambskin lining leather for the Bouquet Midi (I ordered mine in the lambskin) as there are a lot of pink and purples choices.
Hope this helps.


----------



## dramaprincess713

It's been so long since I posted in this thread. A lot has happened - mainly the fact that I am now a mom! (am I still considered new if she's nearly 7 months now?) - and TPF has taken a back seat. I'm here now though because I don't think I can resist the Black Friday sale, and I would love some opinions and help in making decisions!

I would love to get an Astra satchel with a sliding chain strap in a pink/black/silver combo. I'm looking for the brightest pink that Marco has, and I actually think the fuchsia lambskin lining is the shade I'm going for. I know lambskin can be used for bags, but I worry it might not be right for the Astra...thoughts? I will, of course, reach out to Marco for his ultimate opinion. I'm also not sure exactly what combo of pink/black/silver to go for. I know that I do not want it to be mainly black...I'd either like a relatively even black-pink mix with a silver accent or a more pink with black and silver accent. I've come up with three different options, but I can't really envision it in my head... Any opinions?





I'd also like to get something in the Tiffany Blue pebbled, assuming it's still available, but I really don't know what. Something that will work with my new mom life. I was thinking a Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Grande Penelope Messenger, Zhoe, Minerva, Midi Minvera or Miss M/Little Miss M. I know - that's a good chunk of Marco's offerings I'm considering! My thought process is that I have a Penelope, and I like it so why not get another, but I've also been wanting something along the lines of the Gucci Disco (I have one in red, but I want something that serves a similar purpose in another color). I normally really dislike crossbody carry, but I have found it a bit more convenient when I'm baby-wearing, which I do far more than I use the stroller. So, I thought maybe the Penelope Messenger or Grande Penelope Messenger would make more sense. My hesitations with both though is the three compartment design - I tend to gravitate towards one single compartment type bags. Beyond an inner slip/zip pocket, I don't need or prefer anything else for organization, and I usually hate it when bags have a middle divider. Thus, I'm not sure I would use/appreciate the outer zipper compartments, and it seems like they may be limiting space. So then I thought the Zhoe, but I don't know. I'm not quite sure what my hesitation on it is - I'm just not sure. Then I was thinking that maybe I'd want something with more capacity overall, so I thought Minerva or Midi Minerva, but I'm still not sure if I love the actual style/design of the bag or not. It's not something I'd normally go for (style-wise, the Astra with a sliding chain strap is much more my aesthetic), but I find myself intrigued by it. And then the Miss M/Little Miss M, which is a complete outlier and also doesn't really have a crossbody option (that I can think of anyway) that would look all that nice. And honestly, the Miss M/Little Miss M also isn't one that I would normally go for style-wise. I mean, I love totes, but I have SO many of them already, and I prefer slouchier totes. But it seems like everyone who has a Miss M or Little Miss M just LOVES it, so I am super super intrigued by it. 

I know this was a novel of a post, but I would love to hear if anyone has any thoughts on any of the above!


----------



## christinemliu

Sorry @djfmn, I didn't even realize Marco had lavender merinos haha but hopefully @orchidmyst's response helped!

Welcome back @dramaprincess713 and congratulations on the baby!
Some of my thoughts on your questions:

The Astra would be very soft in lambskin and because of the design of the front and back panels, it will be super slouchy. It probably will become more rounded, especially on the bottom. I think it would look cool though, but depends on what you like.

My vote among the three colorblock options is the middle one...something about black on the bottom and pink on top is cute to me. And if you want less slouchiness, you could do lambskin for the pink and something less slouchy in the black, like vacchetta or nappa.

As a fellow Mom, crossbody or hands-free is so convenient! Based on what you wrote, what about an Athena messenger / Little Athena Shoulder bag? That's a more rectangular shape. Or, a Little Charlotte shoulder bag. I think at this stage, you'll want a little more room than a Penelope, but the Penelope Messenger has too many pockets both it seems for your preferences / tastes, plus might be a little too fussy when you're scrambling for something and need it fast.

Just thoughts!


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> Sorry @djfmn, I didn't even realize Marco had lavender merinos haha but hopefully @orchidmyst's response helped!
> 
> Welcome back @dramaprincess713 and congratulations on the baby!
> Some of my thoughts on your questions:
> 
> The Astra would be very soft in lambskin and because of the design of the front and back panels, it will be super slouchy. It probably will become more rounded, especially on the bottom. I think it would look cool though, but depends on what you like.
> 
> My vote among the three colorblock options is the middle one...something about black on the bottom and pink on top is cute to me. And if you want less slouchiness, you could do lambskin for the pink and something less slouchy in the black, like vacchetta or nappa.
> 
> As a fellow Mom, crossbody or hands-free is so convenient! Based on what you wrote, what about an Athena messenger / Little Athena Shoulder bag? That's a more rectangular shape. Or, a Little Charlotte shoulder bag. I think at this stage, you'll want a little more room than a Penelope, but the Penelope Messenger has too many pockets both it seems for your preferences / tastes, plus might be a little too fussy when you're scrambling for something and need it fast.
> 
> Just thoughts!


Thanks for the congrats and for sharing your thoughts!

I’m OK with the Astra being slouchy-I actually prefer bags more in the slouchy side, but I love the idea of using a different black leather for a bit of structure.

I think you’re right re. the Penelopes. I’ve never really been big on zip closures and always preferred open/snap/flap closures, but now, I’m finding zips even more fussy for the exact reason you mentioned-I just can’t seem to get in and out of them fast enough while also juggling a baby. I’m thought about the Little Athena, but I’m undecided about the front pocket on it and the Charlotte reminds me of the Minerva, but actually, your post made me think of the Angelica messenger as a possibility too. I forgot about it because it’s not listed on the site, but it seems like it could be a strong contender. So many options, and I have no clue what to go with…I feel like I’m making my first MM purchase all over again!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for the congrats and for sharing your thoughts!
> 
> I’m OK with the Astra being slouchy-I actually prefer bags more in the slouchy side, but I love the idea of using a different black leather for a bit of structure.
> 
> I think you’re right re. the Penelopes. I’ve never really been big on zip closures and always preferred open/snap/flap closures, but now, I’m finding zips even more fussy for the exact reason you mentioned-I just can’t seem to get in and out of them fast enough while also juggling a baby. I’m thought about the Little Athena, but I’m undecided about the front pocket on it and the Charlotte reminds me of the Minerva, but actually, your post made me think of the Angelica messenger as a possibility too. I forgot about it because it’s not listed on the site, but it seems like it could be a strong contender. So many options, and I have no clue what to go with…I feel like I’m making my first MM purchase all over again!



Ohhh, yes, maybe Angelica messenger is the way to go. I'm actually feeling how you are; I want to order something with the Black Friday sale, but I can't decide. I think I want to try a style I haven't tried before, but having a hard time picking which one because there's so many good ones.

One other point, I wonder if your hesitation on the Zhoe is the flap. For a crossbody, a flap is an extra step especially when holding a baby. So for ease of access, maybe better not a Zhoe for now. Though, keep in mind, needs will change! They will grow up, which is both for me. Such is life!


----------



## djfmn

orchidmyst said:


> I have a bag in the Lavender Merinos and I find the color leaning towards pink more instead of purple.
> It's a warm toned lavender and not neutral.
> The online picture on the MM website is quite accurate for Lavender Merinos and I don't think there would be a big difference between batches.
> It would be beautiful for a Bouquet Midi but it really depends if you like the color.
> I'd suggest the lambskin lining leather for the Bouquet Midi (I ordered mine in the lambskin) as there are a lot of pink and purples choices.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for this help. I love the color and was close to deciding and Marco said to me in general lavender is a very difficult color to match. I thought it would be a pretty easy color to work with. I am still leaning towards lavender as I live in a summer climate and I thought it would be a fun bag that would go with a lot of different colors.


----------



## tenKrat

mleleigh said:


> Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5246507


The strap is a perfect match. This photo reminds me to pull out my Coach strap; I have the same one. You have a beautiful bag.


----------



## LuvNLux

Oh….Marco’s Black Friday promo is so tempting.  And with a generous 10 days to think about all the possibilities and decide!  That means, as usual,  I will probably come in right under the deadline.    What are you ladies getting?


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in this thread. A lot has happened - mainly the fact that I am now a mom! (am I still considered new if she's nearly 7 months now?) - and TPF has taken a back seat. I'm here now though because I don't think I can resist the Black Friday sale, and I would love some opinions and help in making decisions!
> 
> I would love to get an Astra satchel with a sliding chain strap in a pink/black/silver combo. I'm looking for the brightest pink that Marco has, and I actually think the fuchsia lambskin lining is the shade I'm going for. I know lambskin can be used for bags, but I worry it might not be right for the Astra...thoughts? I will, of course, reach out to Marco for his ultimate opinion. I'm also not sure exactly what combo of pink/black/silver to go for. I know that I do not want it to be mainly black...I'd either like a relatively even black-pink mix with a silver accent or a more pink with black and silver accent. I've come up with three different options, but I can't really envision it in my head... Any opinions?
> View attachment 5247066
> View attachment 5247067
> View attachment 5247069
> 
> 
> I'd also like to get something in the Tiffany Blue pebbled, assuming it's still available, but I really don't know what. Something that will work with my new mom life. I was thinking a Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Grande Penelope Messenger, Zhoe, Minerva, Midi Minvera or Miss M/Little Miss M. I know - that's a good chunk of Marco's offerings I'm considering! My thought process is that I have a Penelope, and I like it so why not get another, but I've also been wanting something along the lines of the Gucci Disco (I have one in red, but I want something that serves a similar purpose in another color). I normally really dislike crossbody carry, but I have found it a bit more convenient when I'm baby-wearing, which I do far more than I use the stroller. So, I thought maybe the Penelope Messenger or Grande Penelope Messenger would make more sense. My hesitations with both though is the three compartment design - I tend to gravitate towards one single compartment type bags. Beyond an inner slip/zip pocket, I don't need or prefer anything else for organization, and I usually hate it when bags have a middle divider. Thus, I'm not sure I would use/appreciate the outer zipper compartments, and it seems like they may be limiting space. So then I thought the Zhoe, but I don't know. I'm not quite sure what my hesitation on it is - I'm just not sure. Then I was thinking that maybe I'd want something with more capacity overall, so I thought Minerva or Midi Minerva, but I'm still not sure if I love the actual style/design of the bag or not. It's not something I'd normally go for (style-wise, the Astra with a sliding chain strap is much more my aesthetic), but I find myself intrigued by it. And then the Miss M/Little Miss M, which is a complete outlier and also doesn't really have a crossbody option (that I can think of anyway) that would look all that nice. And honestly, the Miss M/Little Miss M also isn't one that I would normally go for style-wise. I mean, I love totes, but I have SO many of them already, and I prefer slouchier totes. But it seems like everyone who has a Miss M or Little Miss M just LOVES it, so I am super super intrigued by it.
> 
> I know this was a novel of a post, but I would love to hear if anyone has any thoughts on any of the above!


Congratulations on your baby and becoming a mom! 

Here's my input on the Astra satchel---I like Option 1 best because the silver strip detail will pop much better against the black versus against the pink of Option 2. You could make the side panels either pink or silver on Option 1. I think pink side panels with only the silver on the strip detail (and not also on the sides) will look more elegant. Option 3 would be very pink, and with silver sides, the bag would be a bit loud with the two bright colors competing with each other. If you like the pink on the top panel, then make the bottom front panel in black. That would balance nicely with the black strip detail on the upper panel.

If you still have trouble "seeing", then you could ask Marco to do mock-ups for you.

As for the second bag you're considering, the Minerva Midi would serve you better than the Miss M/Little Miss M. The more casual, slouchier style of the Minerva bags is better suited for mothers of young children than the more structured style of the Miss M bags. Minerva is quite large; the Midi is a roomy medium-size bag that can adequately serve as a drop zone for baby/little kid stuff in addition to your personal items. I used my Minerva Midi frequently when my children were little. My structured bags stayed in the closet for a few years because they just did not handle childhood well.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thanks for the congrats and for sharing your thoughts!
> 
> I’m OK with the Astra being slouchy-I actually prefer bags more in the slouchy side, but I love the idea of using a different black leather for a bit of structure.
> 
> I think you’re right re. the Penelopes. I’ve never really been big on zip closures and always preferred open/snap/flap closures, but now, I’m finding zips even more fussy for the exact reason you mentioned-I just can’t seem to get in and out of them fast enough while also juggling a baby. I’m thought about the Little Athena, but I’m undecided about the front pocket on it and the Charlotte reminds me of the Minerva, but actually, your post made me think of the Angelica messenger as a possibility too. I forgot about it because it’s not listed on the site, but it seems like it could be a strong contender. So many options, and I have no clue what to go with…I feel like I’m making my first MM purchase all over again!


The lock on Astra might be fiddly with babe in arms...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

christinemliu said:


> View attachment 5246714



I am terribly tempted.  On the one hand, I just bought one of the Little Charlottes in our wonderful group order.  On the other hand, I know pretty much exactly what I would get in this 25% off sale.  I don't know what to do.  I'm grateful Marco is giving us several days to mull it over instead of just a two-day timeframe like his other sales sometimes are.


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh, yes, maybe Angelica messenger is the way to go. I'm actually feeling how you are; I want to order something with the Black Friday sale, but I can't decide. I think I want to try a style I haven't tried before, but having a hard time picking which one because there's so many good ones.
> 
> One other point, I wonder if your hesitation on the Zhoe is the flap. For a crossbody, a flap is an extra step especially when holding a baby. So for ease of access, maybe better not a Zhoe for now. Though, keep in mind, needs will change! They will grow up, which is both for me. Such is life!


Yep, the Angelica messenger is looking like a strong possibility! It really is so hard to choose though - really, I want them all!

It's really so interesting to see my bag needs change. I was never ever a crossbody person before and honestly found them kind of uncomfortable, but the convenience is so appealing to me now. I don't think the Zhoe is quite the bag I'm looking for now - I'm not sure the capacity is what I want it to be, and yes, a flap and baby would be extra fussy. But, that's not to say a Zhoe may not be in my future!



tenKrat said:


> Congratulations on your baby and becoming a mom!
> 
> Here's my input on the Astra satchel---I like Option 1 best because the silver strip detail will pop much better against the black versus against the pink of Option 2. You could make the side panels either pink or silver on Option 1. I think pink side panels with only the silver on the strip detail (and not also on the sides) will look more elegant. Option 3 would be very pink, and with silver sides, the bag would be a bit loud with the two bright colors competing with each other. If you like the pink on the top panel, then make the bottom front panel in black. That would balance nicely with the black strip detail on the upper panel.
> 
> If you still have trouble "seeing", then you could ask Marco to do mock-ups for you.
> 
> As for the second bag you're considering, the Minerva Midi would serve you better than the Miss M/Little Miss M. The more casual, slouchier style of the Minerva bags is better suited for mothers of young children than the more structured style of the Miss M bags. Minerva is quite large; the Midi is a roomy medium-size bag that can adequately serve as a drop zone for baby/little kid stuff in addition to your personal items. I used my Minerva Midi frequently when my children were little. My structured bags stayed in the closet for a few years because they just did not handle childhood well.


Thank you so much for your input! I didn't think about the silver against the black vs pink, but I do think you bring up a great point! Marco actually sent me a mockup of the all pink with grey sides and black strip. It is nice, but it's a lot of pink, and I definitely think I want silver over grey. I asked him for mock ups of the other two options - I hope he doesn't mind!

You are right that the Minerva would make more sense in this point in my life over the Miss M/Little Miss M. I'm just interested in the Miss M, Little Miss M because it seems that that everyone who has one loves it. But I think I will hold off on that for now. I'm usually ALL about big bags, but the regular size Minerva does seem like it is quite huge, so maybe the Midi, if I go for a Minerva. It's so nice to hear that the Midi Minerva served you well with little kids. I think right now, my top contenders are an Angelica messenger or a Minerva/Midi Minerva, though I'm always open for other considerations! 



Fancyfree said:


> The lock on Astra might be fiddly with babe in arms...


Oh, I have no doubt that you're right about that! But the Astra is actually one I plan to use for when I'm out without the baby...which is super super rare these days and means it won't get much use, but I still want it, lol.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in this thread. A lot has happened - mainly the fact that I am now a mom! (am I still considered new if she's nearly 7 months now?) - and TPF has taken a back seat. I'm here now though because I don't think I can resist the Black Friday sale, and I would love some opinions and help in making decisions!
> 
> I would love to get an Astra satchel with a sliding chain strap in a pink/black/silver combo. I'm looking for the brightest pink that Marco has, and I actually think the fuchsia lambskin lining is the shade I'm going for. I know lambskin can be used for bags, but I worry it might not be right for the Astra...thoughts? I will, of course, reach out to Marco for his ultimate opinion. I'm also not sure exactly what combo of pink/black/silver to go for. I know that I do not want it to be mainly black...I'd either like a relatively even black-pink mix with a silver accent or a more pink with black and silver accent. I've come up with three different options, but I can't really envision it in my head... Any opinions?
> View attachment 5247066
> View attachment 5247067
> View attachment 5247069
> 
> 
> I'd also like to get something in the Tiffany Blue pebbled, assuming it's still available, but I really don't know what. Something that will work with my new mom life. I was thinking a Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Grande Penelope Messenger, Zhoe, Minerva, Midi Minvera or Miss M/Little Miss M. I know - that's a good chunk of Marco's offerings I'm considering! My thought process is that I have a Penelope, and I like it so why not get another, but I've also been wanting something along the lines of the Gucci Disco (I have one in red, but I want something that serves a similar purpose in another color). I normally really dislike crossbody carry, but I have found it a bit more convenient when I'm baby-wearing, which I do far more than I use the stroller. So, I thought maybe the Penelope Messenger or Grande Penelope Messenger would make more sense. My hesitations with both though is the three compartment design - I tend to gravitate towards one single compartment type bags. Beyond an inner slip/zip pocket, I don't need or prefer anything else for organization, and I usually hate it when bags have a middle divider. Thus, I'm not sure I would use/appreciate the outer zipper compartments, and it seems like they may be limiting space. So then I thought the Zhoe, but I don't know. I'm not quite sure what my hesitation on it is - I'm just not sure. Then I was thinking that maybe I'd want something with more capacity overall, so I thought Minerva or Midi Minerva, but I'm still not sure if I love the actual style/design of the bag or not. It's not something I'd normally go for (style-wise, the Astra with a sliding chain strap is much more my aesthetic), but I find myself intrigued by it. And then the Miss M/Little Miss M, which is a complete outlier and also doesn't really have a crossbody option (that I can think of anyway) that would look all that nice. And honestly, the Miss M/Little Miss M also isn't one that I would normally go for style-wise. I mean, I love totes, but I have SO many of them already, and I prefer slouchier totes. But it seems like everyone who has a Miss M or Little Miss M just LOVES it, so I am super super intrigued by it.
> 
> I know this was a novel of a post, but I would love to hear if anyone has any thoughts on any of the above!


Hi, for cross body bags similar to the Penelope, I would suggest the Little Minerva (with a zip closure instead of magentic closure) as it is doesn't have separate compartments like the Penelope Messenger and it is easy to get things out. I suggested the zip closure for times when you don't want things falling out (in the car or at the washroom), also because when you stuff the bag full, the magnetic closure won't really work. I don't really like the 3 compartment design too and I want to point out that the Penelope Messenger is significantly heavier than the Penelope due to the extra leather and hardware. There's also the Luna, Iride, Siena Midi, Little Selene, Victoria Midi, Hera Midi that would be very comfortable for cross body carry. You might want a slightly bigger bag than the Penelope as you might start to add more things (wet wipes, tissue, toys) to carry later on.
As for the Penelope, I really think it's the best deal out of all the MM bags as you can fit so much in it and you can customize with different straps. If you can't think of any other style, just get another Penelope. Also, for those limited edition leathers, most of the time Marco still has enough leather to make a Penelope or Penelope Midi.


----------



## orchidmyst

djfmn said:


> Thanks for this help. I love the color and was close to deciding and Marco said to me in general lavender is a very difficult color to match. I thought it would be a pretty easy color to work with. I am still leaning towards lavender as I live in a summer climate and I thought it would be a fun bag that would go with a lot of different colors.


Not everyone would be comfortable with the Lavender Merinos color but this doesn't seem to be an issue for you.
If you love the color, then go for it.
I think it would be beautiful for a Bouquet Midi.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Thanks for this help. I love the color and was close to deciding and Marco said to me in general lavender is a very difficult color to match. I thought it would be a pretty easy color to work with. I am still leaning towards lavender as I live in a summer climate and I thought it would be a fun bag that would go with a lot of different colors.


Maybe "difficult to match" refers to that it is an unusual colour /shade, so finding _the same_ (i.e. matching) colour in a garment or a scarf would be difficult 

I agree with you. I believe the Lavender will work beautifully with all pastels,- blues, sage green, greys, mauves, taupe, even yellows!


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> Hi, for cross body bags similar to the Penelope, I would suggest the Little Minerva (with a zip closure instead of magentic closure) as it is doesn't have separate compartments like the Penelope Messenger and it is easy to get things out. I suggested the zip closure for times when you don't want things falling out (in the car or at the washroom), also because when you stuff the bag full, the magnetic closure won't really work. I don't really like the 3 compartment design too and I want to point out that the Penelope Messenger is significantly heavier than the Penelope due to the extra leather and hardware. There's also the Luna, Iride, Siena Midi, Little Selene, Victoria Midi, Hera Midi that would be very comfortable for cross body carry. You might want a slightly bigger bag than the Penelope as you might start to add more things (wet wipes, tissue, toys) to carry later on.
> As for the Penelope, I really think it's the best deal out of all the MM bags as you can fit so much in it and you can customize with different straps. If you can't think of any other style, just get another Penelope. Also, for those limited edition leathers, most of the time Marco still has enough leather to make a Penelope or Penelope Midi.


Thank you for your input! You make a great point about size...I was starting to think the same thing about maybe wanting something a bit bigger than a Penelope. Your post actually made me give a second look at the Hera. I've always loved the look of the Hera, and I do imagine it would be a comfortable crossbody carry. My hesitation with the Hera is that it looks like it's essentially a hobo bag, and I struggle with hobo bags. I feel like whenever I try to carry one, it turns into a black hole and I can never actually find things in my bag. The last one I owned was the Coach Bandit, which was so beautiful but ended up being functionally frustrating (though I do think that was, in part, also due to the middle pouch/divider in it). I don't require a ton of organization in my bags (and I hate bag organizers), and I prefer slouchier bags to structured ones, but there's something about hobos that I can't quite make work. Maybe I'm wrong about the Hera though? Does the Hera turn into a black hole when you put your stuff in it? 

Right now, I think my top contenders are the Angelica messenger, Midi Minerva, or the Hera. And, maybe a Penelope too because I agree - I do think it's the best deal of all the MM bags!


----------



## LuvNLux

Just wondering…..has anyone received a bag in the Rust Brown handmade Vachetta?  I would love to see what that leather looks like on one of Marco’s bags IRL.


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for your input! You make a great point about size...I was starting to think the same thing about maybe wanting something a bit bigger than a Penelope. Your post actually made me give a second look at the Hera. I've always loved the look of the Hera, and I do imagine it would be a comfortable crossbody carry. My hesitation with the Hera is that it looks like it's essentially a hobo bag, and I struggle with hobo bags. I feel like whenever I try to carry one, it turns into a black hole and I can never actually find things in my bag. The last one I owned was the Coach Bandit, which was so beautiful but ended up being functionally frustrating (though I do think that was, in part, also due to the middle pouch/divider in it). I don't require a ton of organization in my bags (and I hate bag organizers), and I prefer slouchier bags to structured ones, but there's something about hobos that I can't quite make work. Maybe I'm wrong about the Hera though? Does the Hera turn into a black hole when you put your stuff in it?
> 
> Right now, I think my top contenders are the Angelica messenger, Midi Minerva, or the Hera. And, maybe a Penelope too because I agree - I do think it's the best deal of all the MM bags!


Unfortunately, the Hera is a black hole when you put your stuff in it. I was suggesting the Hera Midi earlier.

The Minerva Midi is a great bag and one of my favorite styles. It is quite big though, so if you have a measuring tape, you can get a better idea of the size and if it would suit you. Also, I forgot to mention the Theia Midi for cross body carrying.


----------



## dramaprincess713

orchidmyst said:


> Unfortunately, the Hera is a black hole when you put your stuff in it. I was suggesting the Hera Midi earlier.
> 
> The Minerva Midi is a great bag and one of my favorite styles. It is quite big though, so if you have a measuring tape, you can get a better idea of the size and if it would suit you. Also, I forgot to mention the Theia Midi for cross body carrying.


Oops, sorry! I was saying Hera but meant Hera Midi. Is the Hera Midi also a black hole when you put your stuff in it?


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oops, sorry! I was saying Hera but meant Hera Midi. Is the Hera Midi also a black hole when you put your stuff in it?


My Hera Midis are not black holes  
My linings are not dark, though - Dark Grey (which is not dark at all!) and Cappuccino.

My full sized Hera IS a huge black hole. Even with Dark Grey lining.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> My Hera Midis are not black holes
> My linings are not dark, though - Dark Grey (which is not dark at all!) and Cappuccino.
> 
> My full sized Hera IS a huge black hole. Even with Dark Grey lining.


Thank you for your input! I’m so happy your Hera Midis are not black holes…it’s making the Hera look like a strong option! In terms of ease of use/functionality, do you have other bags you would say it is similar to?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Marco got back to me with the following mockups. For the all pink one, if I went that direction, I would change the grey to silver. I'm honestly so torn. At first I thought all pink was too pink, but now I'm second-guessing myself and wondering if the mix of black and pink is just too much going on? I don't know...any thoughts? 





He also confirmed he does have Tiffany Blue pebbled, so now it's decision time on the second bag! Angelica Messenger, Minerva Midi and Hera Midi are the top contenders. Aesthetically, I like the look of the Hera Midi the best, and I also think it's the one that would transition most seamlessly to the days when baby girl is not so little and I don't need to carry her stuff around. But, as I said in an earlier post, it basically looks like a hobo to me, and hobos are a style I struggle with. I'm worried about the black hole factor, even though @Fancyfree did say their Hera Midis are not black holes (yay!). Maybe my hesitation is because the Hera Midi is just a different shape, overall, than what I'm used to? Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi appeal to me because they are both rectangular bags, which is what I'm used to. However, as I said, I definitely prefer the look of the Hera better than both Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi. I think I like the look of the Angelica messenger over the Minerva Midi, but the front pockets on the Minerva Midi do seem like they'd be useful. I'm also having a hard time envisioning how they compare in size (I read dimensions, but they also kind of mean nothing to me). In my mind, they're basically the same in size, but are they really? And, I'm having a nagging question whether or not the Angelica messenger or the Minerva Midi would transition with me to life about the baby/toddler/little kid stage...which it probably silly because it's so far from now, but ideally, I would get good longevity from my bags so I can't help thinking about it anyway. I don't know...thoughts?

I'm also considering getting a Penelope in the Tiffany Blue in addition to whatever I decide because I just love the color so much. But is that silly, to essentially get two bags in the same color and leather? Especially since Marco will very likely have leather offerings in the future that I also love, and I should maybe "save" a Penelope for a potential future leather option? I think a Tiffany Blue Penelope would be so cute for travel, and I have vision of me with a Tiffany Blue bag on future trips. But with the pandemic and a baby, there are no trips or vacations in any sort of foreseeable future and probably won't be happening for a long time, so maybe it's silly to consider this.


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> It's been so long since I posted in this thread. A lot has happened - mainly the fact that I am now a mom! (am I still considered new if she's nearly 7 months now?) - and TPF has taken a back seat. I'm here now though because I don't think I can resist the Black Friday sale, and I would love some opinions and help in making decisions!
> 
> I would love to get an Astra satchel with a sliding chain strap in a pink/black/silver combo. I'm looking for the brightest pink that Marco has, and I actually think the fuchsia lambskin lining is the shade I'm going for. I know lambskin can be used for bags, but I worry it might not be right for the Astra...thoughts? I will, of course, reach out to Marco for his ultimate opinion. I'm also not sure exactly what combo of pink/black/silver to go for. I know that I do not want it to be mainly black...I'd either like a relatively even black-pink mix with a silver accent or a more pink with black and silver accent. I've come up with three different options, but I can't really envision it in my head... Any opinions?
> View attachment 5247066
> View attachment 5247067
> View attachment 5247069
> 
> 
> I'd also like to get something in the Tiffany Blue pebbled, assuming it's still available, but I really don't know what. Something that will work with my new mom life. I was thinking a Penelope, Penelope Messenger, Grande Penelope Messenger, Zhoe, Minerva, Midi Minvera or Miss M/Little Miss M. I know - that's a good chunk of Marco's offerings I'm considering! My thought process is that I have a Penelope, and I like it so why not get another, but I've also been wanting something along the lines of the Gucci Disco (I have one in red, but I want something that serves a similar purpose in another color). I normally really dislike crossbody carry, but I have found it a bit more convenient when I'm baby-wearing, which I do far more than I use the stroller. So, I thought maybe the Penelope Messenger or Grande Penelope Messenger would make more sense. My hesitations with both though is the three compartment design - I tend to gravitate towards one single compartment type bags. Beyond an inner slip/zip pocket, I don't need or prefer anything else for organization, and I usually hate it when bags have a middle divider. Thus, I'm not sure I would use/appreciate the outer zipper compartments, and it seems like they may be limiting space. So then I thought the Zhoe, but I don't know. I'm not quite sure what my hesitation on it is - I'm just not sure. Then I was thinking that maybe I'd want something with more capacity overall, so I thought Minerva or Midi Minerva, but I'm still not sure if I love the actual style/design of the bag or not. It's not something I'd normally go for (style-wise, the Astra with a sliding chain strap is much more my aesthetic), but I find myself intrigued by it. And then the Miss M/Little Miss M, which is a complete outlier and also doesn't really have a crossbody option (that I can think of anyway) that would look all that nice. And honestly, the Miss M/Little Miss M also isn't one that I would normally go for style-wise. I mean, I love totes, but I have SO many of them already, and I prefer slouchier totes. But it seems like everyone who has a Miss M or Little Miss M just LOVES it, so I am super super intrigued by it.
> 
> I know this was a novel of a post, but I would love to hear if anyone has any thoughts on any of the above!


Congrats on becoming a mom!

I think lambskin would be way to soft of a leather for an Astra. I have three Miss M bags, and I love them. I find that my Miss M bags stay on my shoulder better than any other tote I have (and I have lots of tote bags).

If you are thinking about pink, I have a hot pink Little Selene in pebbled leather. Mine is made with dark brown contrast stitching and dark brown and dark brown contrast edge paint to match the bamboo handles, and dark gunmetal hardware. I think pink/black/silver would be a fantastic combo. Here's a picture of my bag if it helps you at all:


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco got back to me with the following mockups. For the all pink one, if I went that direction, I would change the grey to silver. I'm honestly so torn. At first I thought all pink was too pink, but now I'm second-guessing myself and wondering if the mix of black and pink is just too much going on? I don't know...any thoughts?
> View attachment 5248292
> View attachment 5248293
> View attachment 5248295
> 
> 
> He also confirmed he does have Tiffany Blue pebbled, so now it's decision time on the second bag! Angelica Messenger, Minerva Midi and Hera Midi are the top contenders. Aesthetically, I like the look of the Hera Midi the best, and I also think it's the one that would transition most seamlessly to the days when baby girl is not so little and I don't need to carry her stuff around. But, as I said in an earlier post, it basically looks like a hobo to me, and hobos are a style I struggle with. I'm worried about the black hole factor, even though @Fancyfree did say their Hera Midis are not black holes (yay!). Maybe my hesitation is because the Hera Midi is just a different shape, overall, than what I'm used to? Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi appeal to me because they are both rectangular bags, which is what I'm used to. However, as I said, I definitely prefer the look of the Hera better than both Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi. I think I like the look of the Angelica messenger over the Minerva Midi, but the front pockets on the Minerva Midi do seem like they'd be useful. I'm also having a hard time envisioning how they compare in size (I read dimensions, but they also kind of mean nothing to me). In my mind, they're basically the same in size, but are they really? And, I'm having a nagging question whether or not the Angelica messenger or the Minerva Midi would transition with me to life about the baby/toddler/little kid stage...which it probably silly because it's so far from now, but ideally, I would get good longevity from my bags so I can't help thinking about it anyway. I don't know...thoughts?
> 
> I'm also considering getting a Penelope in the Tiffany Blue in addition to whatever I decide because I just love the color so much. But is that silly, to essentially get two bags in the same color and leather? Especially since Marco will very likely have leather offerings in the future that I also love, and I should maybe "save" a Penelope for a potential future leather option? I think a Tiffany Blue Penelope would be so cute for travel, and I have vision of me with a Tiffany Blue bag on future trips. But with the pandemic and a baby, there are no trips or vacations in any sort of foreseeable future and probably won't be happening for a long time, so maybe it's silly to consider this.



I actually think all the mock-ups are really cute! @tenKrat is the colorblocking guru, so I defer to what she said!

My thought on the crossbody is that if you prefer east-west in functionality, the rectangular shape, go with that. Because, at this stage with the baby, you're going to appreciate ease of use over looks.

Lastly on the Penelope, I probably have more SLGs than bags, so being the enabler cheerleader that I am, I say you can never have enough LOL. Plus, who knows how long he will have Tiffany blue pebbled in stock. And I totally agree that the Penelope is a great deal. If you ask for the additional D-ring, then it can be a crossbody, as well as being an amazing pouch in your bigger bags. It's really such a versatile and useful piece. The other suggestion is you could do a Penelope Midi. It's a great size that can be a makeshift wallet, or hold masks, or glasses, or pens etc.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> Congrats on becoming a mom!
> 
> I think lambskin would be way to soft of a leather for an Astra. I have three Miss M bags, and I love them. I find that my Miss M bags stay on my shoulder better than any other tote I have (and I have lots of tote bags).
> 
> If you are thinking about pink, I have a hot pink Little Selene in pebbled leather. Mine is made with dark brown contrast stitching and dark brown and dark brown contrast edge paint to match the bamboo handles, and dark gunmetal hardware. I think pink/black/silver would be a fantastic combo. Here's a picture of my bag if it helps you at all:
> 
> View attachment 5248513
> View attachment 5248514


Thank you for the well wishes!

I was worried about lambskin being too soft, but Marco actually said it would be OK-they’d just use special backing. He did say it would require a bit more care, but I expected that.

Your Little Selene is gorgeous!!! It is making me rethink my concerns about mainly pink being too much, because your bag is so so beautiful.


christinemliu said:


> I actually think all the mock-ups are really cute! @tenKrat is the colorblocking guru, so I defer to what she said!
> 
> My thought on the crossbody is that if you prefer east-west in functionality, the rectangular shape, go with that. Because, at this stage with the baby, you're going to appreciate ease of use over looks.
> 
> Lastly on the Penelope, I probably have more SLGs than bags, so being the enabler cheerleader that I am, I say you can never have enough LOL. Plus, who knows how long he will have Tiffany blue pebbled in stock. And I totally agree that the Penelope is a great deal. If you ask for the additional D-ring, then it can be a crossbody, as well as being an amazing pouch in your bigger bags. It's really such a versatile and useful piece. The other suggestion is you could do a Penelope Midi. It's a great size that can be a makeshift wallet, or hold masks, or glasses, or pens etc.


Lol, actually choosing an option is proving to be so difficult because I really do like them all! Practically speaking, I have a candy pink Gucci Marmont, which is a similar size and also a flap bag. Since I plan to get a sliding chain strap for the Astra, it probably doesn’t make sense to have two flap bags in the pink category, which means I should probably mix the mainly pink one. But @coach943’s hot pink pebbled Little Selene is so gorgeous that I can’t seem to take that option off the table all together. It is, after all, a different shade of pink than the Gucci… It’s also the option that Marco initially suggested, which definitely holds some weight for me. I also really like the other two options though, and they would obviously be different enough from my pink Gucci…I just don’t know! I’m almost tempted to tell Marco to surprise me.

You are probably right re.going for a rectangular shape. And yet, I’m still drawn in by the Hera Midi! ‍♀️ And actually, Marco suggested a Selene Zip, so now I’m considering that as well. I don’t k so though-I know you can add a crossbody strap, but I feel like it would be too big for me to comfortably wear crossbody. I have a regular Selene, and I cannot imagine ever wearing that crossbody. And I know there is the midi option, but I don’t own a midi Selene/Selene zip, so I can’t picture if I’d like that crossbody or not. But as I said, I really value Marco’s input so I’m considering it. I am truly so torn between it all. Making decisions is so not my strong suit! I kind of wish someone would just tell me what to do/get!

Lol, I appreciate your enabling of the Penelope, even if I probably shouldn’t - my money tree needs to grow fast!  Adding a d-ring to wear crossbody is exactly what I was thinking though, so it would be more bang for the buck!


----------



## Cleda

LuvNLux said:


> Oh….Marco’s Black Friday promo is so tempting.  And with a generous 10 days to think about all the possibilities and decide!  That means, as usual,  I will probably come in right under the deadline.    What are you ladies getting?



I'm most likely getting a Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos! I just need to figure out if it can fit an umbrella.




dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco got back to me with the following mockups. For the all pink one, if I went that direction, I would change the grey to silver. I'm honestly so torn. At first I thought all pink was too pink, but now I'm second-guessing myself and wondering if the mix of black and pink is just too much going on? I don't know...any thoughts?
> View attachment 5248292
> View attachment 5248293
> View attachment 5248295
> 
> 
> He also confirmed he does have Tiffany Blue pebbled, so now it's decision time on the second bag! Angelica Messenger, Minerva Midi and Hera Midi are the top contenders. Aesthetically, I like the look of the Hera Midi the best, and I also think it's the one that would transition most seamlessly to the days when baby girl is not so little and I don't need to carry her stuff around. But, as I said in an earlier post, it basically looks like a hobo to me, and hobos are a style I struggle with. I'm worried about the black hole factor, even though @Fancyfree did say their Hera Midis are not black holes (yay!). Maybe my hesitation is because the Hera Midi is just a different shape, overall, than what I'm used to? Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi appeal to me because they are both rectangular bags, which is what I'm used to. However, as I said, I definitely prefer the look of the Hera better than both Angelica messenger and Minerva Midi. I think I like the look of the Angelica messenger over the Minerva Midi, but the front pockets on the Minerva Midi do seem like they'd be useful. I'm also having a hard time envisioning how they compare in size (I read dimensions, but they also kind of mean nothing to me). In my mind, they're basically the same in size, but are they really? And, I'm having a nagging question whether or not the Angelica messenger or the Minerva Midi would transition with me to life about the baby/toddler/little kid stage...which it probably silly because it's so far from now, but ideally, I would get good longevity from my bags so I can't help thinking about it anyway. I don't know...thoughts?
> 
> I'm also considering getting a Penelope in the Tiffany Blue in addition to whatever I decide because I just love the color so much. But is that silly, to essentially get two bags in the same color and leather? Especially since Marco will very likely have leather offerings in the future that I also love, and I should maybe "save" a Penelope for a potential future leather option? I think a Tiffany Blue Penelope would be so cute for travel, and I have vision of me with a Tiffany Blue bag on future trips. But with the pandemic and a baby, there are no trips or vacations in any sort of foreseeable future and probably won't be happening for a long time, so maybe it's silly to consider this.



Congrats on becoming a mom! Exciting times and you certainly deserve a couple of bags for yourself! I like the 1st and 3rd mock-up best. Since the top is already narrower than the base, I find that having the lighter colour on top balances it out better. In the 1st mock-up, the base part looks more like a dark grey than black? Dark grey and pink might work together better than inky black. You can check out my grey and pink Theia Midi here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-34526874

My 2 Hera Midis are also not black holes with light coloured linings. I consider hobo bags to be rounded at the base, like Theia or Calista. So I actually don't think of Hera Midi as a hobo bag shape, it is quite rectangular at the bottom to me. I would recommend getting it with a Theia strap instead of the Hera strap since it allows you the versatility of instantly changing from shoulder to crossbody carry whenever you want. When I was using baby carriers, bags that I carry on the shoulder will keep sliding off the thick straps of the baby carriers. The magnetic closure also makes it easy to use, there's no need to fiddle with zips, clasps or flaps.




For the Minerva style, I personally really like the look of the front pockets peeking out under the flap, at the sides. However, that renders the front pockets pretty much useless, since anything placed there feels like it would fall out easily or be visible from outside. Many people lengthen the front flap on the Minerva style.

This is a Little Minerva:



There's no such thing as too many Penelopes. Tiffany Blue pebbled is gorgeous too. I use my Penelopes most often, and I will usually ask for the wristlet part to be removed and instead order it with 2 straps - 1 for shoulder carry and 1 longer strap for crossbody carry. With the 25% off, the Penelope would be a steal!

This is with the shorter strap:


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> Oh….Marco’s Black Friday promo is so tempting.  And with a generous 10 days to think about all the possibilities and decide!  That means, as usual,  I will probably come in right under the deadline.    What are you ladies getting?



I think I finally settled on going for an Angelica! I've actually haven't tried one yet. I'm just deciding if I want to do any mods...combing through past pictures...which is taking awhile!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> There's no such thing as too many Penelopes. Tiffany Blue pebbled is gorgeous too. I use my Penelopes most often, and I will usually ask for the wristlet part to be removed and instead order it with 2 straps - 1 for shoulder carry and 1 longer strap for crossbody carry. With the 25% off, the Penelope would be a steal!
> 
> This is with the shorter strap:
> View attachment 5248903



@Cleda, which leather and color is that Penelope? So pretty!


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> I think I finally settled on going for an Angelica! I've actually haven't tried one yet. I'm just deciding if I want to do any mods...combing through past pictures...which is taking awhile!



Great choice! I love my Angelica that I got from the BST (or was it eBay?). The default strap was too long for me and I had to punch about 5 more holes to make it look like this when carried. But that makes the trailing tail end very long so I have to tie it down using a similar coloured rubber band. I'm 5'2.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> @Cleda, which leather and color is that Penelope? So pretty!



It's Sea Green Sheen! I'm obsessed with this colour and the Sheen leather. Not sure if Marco has any left, it was one of those limited edition leathers.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Great choice! I love my Angelica that I got from the BST (or was it eBay?). The default strap was too long for me and I had to punch about 5 more holes to make it look like this when carried. But that makes the trailing tail end very long so I have to tie it down using a similar coloured rubber band. I'm 5'2.
> 
> View attachment 5248905



This is soooo helpful, thank you @Cleda! I'm 5' 1/2" LOL. And I totally love my leather hole punch as well, and use the plastic thin hair bands for the same purpose as you too! The sea green Sheen is beautiful. I bet he has some left to at least make a Little Penelope...all this talk about Penelopes make me want another now hahaha.


----------



## tuowei

dramaprincess713 said:


> Marco got back to me with the following mockups. For the all pink one, if I went that direction, I would change the grey to silver. I'm honestly so torn. At first I thought all pink was too pink, but now I'm second-guessing myself and wondering if the mix of black and pink is just too much going on? I don't know...any thoughts?
> View attachment 5248292
> View attachment 5248293
> View attachment 5248295
> 
> 
> He also confirmed he does have Tiffany Blue pebbled, so now it's decision time on the second bag! Angelica Messenger, Minerva Midi and Hera Midi are the top contenders. Aesthetically, I like the look of the Hera Midi the best, and I also think it's the one that would transition most seamlessly to the days when baby girl is not so little and I don't need to carry her stuff around.



I love black and pink together. Personally, my favourite is the middle one with the black flap.

My baby is almost three. I used a large north-south tote (with black interior to compound the black hole effect!) with an organiser from his birth until recently simply because I loved it and it was machine washable. If you don't want the trouble of an organiser, I think the Minerva most resembles diaper bags in organisation.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> This is soooo helpful, thank you @Cleda! I'm 5' 1/2" LOL. And I totally love my leather hole punch as well, and use the plastic thin hair bands for the same purpose as you too! The sea green Sheen is beautiful. I bet he has some left to at least make a Little Penelope...all this talk about Penelopes make me want another now hahaha.



Oops, I have also successfully convinced myself I should grab another Penelope. 

@dramaprincess713, it wasn't clear to me until I received my Little Minerva, but in case you don't know, the front flap is not the way to access the bag. It is also closed with a single magnetic closure at the top. The flap is held down by 2 magnets and provide access only to the front pockets.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for your input! I’m so happy your Hera Midis are not black holes…it’s making the Hera look like a strong option! In terms of ease of use/functionality, do you have other bags you would say it is similar to?


Hmm...Interesting question...
Having the Theia strap (i.e. crossbody option) sets it apart from my Calistas and Zhoes...
Having the magnet closure sets it apart from a Theia....
So actually, it is functionally different from my other bags.

Main reason I prefer Hera Midis to Theias is that Hera, even though it is a soft bag, keeps it's shape and elegance regardless of contents. With Theia I keep feeling the need to add a thin cardigan to shape the bag (and I do find the Theia zip a bit fiddly due to the slouchiness)

Another thing I really like about the Hera Midi is that it feels secure from pickpockets despite only having a magnet closure. A wider top opening would make it quicker for me to access contents but also for everyone around me...


----------



## Fancyfree

Can't quite see how a Penelope, even with shoulder strap and D-rings,
will add up to the 200 euro minimum price for Black Friday discount 

By the way, I have finally decided to go for the darker contrast stitching for my Amber Tan Bouquet Midi, on all seams  Thank you @coach943, @djfmn and @southernbelle43 for your input , it helped me take the plunge into "contrasts"


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> Can't quite see how a Penelope, even with shoulder strap and D-rings,
> will add up to the 200 euro minimum price for Black Friday discount



How about 2 Penelopes? 
Or coloured lambskin lining. I don't think it's worth splurging on a Penelope though, it's only a good deal if you're purchasing a bigger bag as well.


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> I'm most likely getting a Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos! I just need to figure out if it can fit an umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on becoming a mom! Exciting times and you certainly deserve a couple of bags for yourself! I like the 1st and 3rd mock-up best. Since the top is already narrower than the base, I find that having the lighter colour on top balances it out better. In the 1st mock-up, the base part looks more like a dark grey than black? Dark grey and pink might work together better than inky black. You can check out my grey and pink Theia Midi here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-34526874
> 
> My 2 Hera Midis are also not black holes with light coloured linings. I consider hobo bags to be rounded at the base, like Theia or Calista. So I actually don't think of Hera Midi as a hobo bag shape, it is quite rectangular at the bottom to me. I would recommend getting it with a Theia strap instead of the Hera strap since it allows you the versatility of instantly changing from shoulder to crossbody carry whenever you want. When I was using baby carriers, bags that I carry on the shoulder will keep sliding off the thick straps of the baby carriers. The magnetic closure also makes it easy to use, there's no need to fiddle with zips, clasps or flaps.
> 
> View attachment 5248895
> 
> 
> For the Minerva style, I personally really like the look of the front pockets peeking out under the flap, at the sides. However, that renders the front pockets pretty much useless, since anything placed there feels like it would fall out easily or be visible from outside. Many people lengthen the front flap on the Minerva style.
> 
> This is a Little Minerva:
> View attachment 5248898
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as too many Penelopes. Tiffany Blue pebbled is gorgeous too. I use my Penelopes most often, and I will usually ask for the wristlet part to be removed and instead order it with 2 straps - 1 for shoulder carry and 1 longer strap for crossbody carry. With the 25% off, the Penelope would be a steal!
> 
> This is with the shorter strap:
> View attachment 5248903


I really like your little Minerva. What leather and color is the strap? It goes so well with the tweed leather!


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> I think I finally settled on going for an Angelica! I've actually haven't tried one yet. I'm just deciding if I want to do any mods...combing through past pictures...which is taking awhile!


Angelica is such a lovely bag, a perfect size and so easy to carry too.  What type of handles are you getting?  Did you decide on a leather yet?  So many decisions!  So many possibilities.


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> Angelica is such a lovely bag, a perfect size and so easy to carry too.  What type of handles are you getting?  Did you decide on a leather yet?  So many decisions!  So many possibilities.



@LuvNLux, yes, thank you, I just ordered today! I know, took me awhile. So I have those handles on another bag I have and I like them, so I'm not changing the standard Angelica handles. I'm on a gray kick recently, so I've decided on sleet grey Fiore, dark grey lining, and I asked Marco to choose one of the gunmetals for the hardware. He chose dark gunmetal. The only modifications I am making are: I like slouch, so I asked for no backing (I think there normally is some for this style), a wider messenger strap, and to reverse the direction of the zippers on the center compartment and the interior side pocket. I surprised myself by not adding an exterior pocket as I usually do, I think I can do without it with this style. Do you know what you are getting?

@Cleda, I am totally considering ordering a Penelope in sauro tan vacchetta (I think he might have some) haha!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> I'm most likely getting a Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos! I just need to figure out if it can fit an umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on becoming a mom! Exciting times and you certainly deserve a couple of bags for yourself! I like the 1st and 3rd mock-up best. Since the top is already narrower than the base, I find that having the lighter colour on top balances it out better. In the 1st mock-up, the base part looks more like a dark grey than black? Dark grey and pink might work together better than inky black. You can check out my grey and pink Theia Midi here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-34526874
> 
> My 2 Hera Midis are also not black holes with light coloured linings. I consider hobo bags to be rounded at the base, like Theia or Calista. So I actually don't think of Hera Midi as a hobo bag shape, it is quite rectangular at the bottom to me. I would recommend getting it with a Theia strap instead of the Hera strap since it allows you the versatility of instantly changing from shoulder to crossbody carry whenever you want. When I was using baby carriers, bags that I carry on the shoulder will keep sliding off the thick straps of the baby carriers. The magnetic closure also makes it easy to use, there's no need to fiddle with zips, clasps or flaps.
> 
> View attachment 5248895
> 
> 
> For the Minerva style, I personally really like the look of the front pockets peeking out under the flap, at the sides. However, that renders the front pockets pretty much useless, since anything placed there feels like it would fall out easily or be visible from outside. Many people lengthen the front flap on the Minerva style.
> 
> This is a Little Minerva:
> View attachment 5248898
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as too many Penelopes. Tiffany Blue pebbled is gorgeous too. I use my Penelopes most often, and I will usually ask for the wristlet part to be removed and instead order it with 2 straps - 1 for shoulder carry and 1 longer strap for crossbody carry. With the 25% off, the Penelope would be a steal!
> 
> This is with the shorter strap:
> View attachment 5248903


Thank you for such detailed information and also the photos of the Minerva opening! Hearing that the Hera Midi isn't a black hole is making it look more and more appealing. I didn't think about the fact that it has a rectangular base, which I do imagine would help. And yes, if I go for the Hera Midi, I will definitely be getting a Theia strap...I love the versatility it offers!

The length of the flap and its impact on the front pockets is something I didn't think of with the Minerva. If I go for the Minvera, I'll definitely lengthen the flap!

I think I'm just about convinced to yes, go for the Penelope. It still feels a bit silly to get a Tiffany Blue Penelope and also a bigger bag in Tiffany Blue. I'm sure Marco welcome out with some amazing leather down the line that I fall in love with, and I'll wish I had saved a second Penelope for that. But I like "there's no such thing as too many Penelopes!"  I do plan to ask for both a shoulder cary and crossbody strap, so it seems like a pretty good deal to me!



tuowei said:


> I love black and pink together. Personally, my favourite is the middle one with the black flap.
> 
> My baby is almost three. I used a large north-south tote (with black interior to compound the black hole effect!) with an organiser from his birth until recently simply because I loved it and it was machine washable. If you don't want the trouble of an organiser, I think the Minerva most resembles diaper bags in organisation.


Thank you for your input! I do have a designated diaper bag, and I also have a Tote Savvy in case I want to use one of my regular tote bags so I'm not necessarily looking for something that fulfills the purpose of a full-on diaper bag. More of like a diaper bag-lite...something larger than a Gucci Soho Disco but not as big as my diaper bag that can hold my things and some baby essentials for quick trips where I don't necessarily need/want to lug around the whole diaper bag or where I can leave the diaper bag in the car. Minvera actually seems like it could be a great option for that purpose, so it's definitely in the running!



Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...Interesting question...
> Having the Theia strap (i.e. crossbody option) sets it apart from my Calistas and Zhoes...
> Having the magnet closure sets it apart from a Theia....
> So actually, it is functionally different from my other bags.
> 
> Main reason I prefer Hera Midis to Theias is that Hera, even though it is a soft bag, keeps it's shape and elegance regardless of contents. With Theia I keep feeling the need to add a thin cardigan to shape the bag (and I do find the Theia zip a bit fiddly due to the slouchiness)
> 
> Another thing I really like about the Hera Midi is that it feels secure from pickpockets despite only having a magnet closure. A wider top opening would make it quicker for me to access contents but also for everyone around me...


Thanks for this information! The fact that the Hera Midi keeps it shape and feels secure are definitely wins in my book! I'm still so undecided what to go with, but Hera Midi is definitely in the running!


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> I really like your little Minerva. What leather and color is the strap? It goes so well with the tweed leather!



It's in dark brown Cuoio Toscano! It's a lovely colour and very soft as well. One of my favourite MM leathers.




christinemliu said:


> @LuvNLux, yes, thank you, I just ordered today! I know, took me awhile. So I have those handles on another bag I have and I like them, so I'm not changing the standard Angelica handles. I'm on a gray kick recently, so I've decided on sleet grey Fiore, dark grey lining, and I asked Marco to choose one of the gunmetals for the hardware. He chose dark gunmetal. The only modifications I am making are: I like slouch, so I asked for no backing (I think there normally is some for this style), a wider messenger strap, and to reverse the direction of the zippers on the center compartment and the interior side pocket. I surprised myself by not adding an exterior pocket as I usually do, I think I can do without it with this style. Do you know what you are getting?
> 
> @Cleda, I am totally considering ordering a Penelope in sauro tan vacchetta (I think he might have some) haha!



Ooh Sauro Tan Vachetta looks amazing, I was so tempted when he brought that colour back for a short promotion. Hope he has enough left for your Penelope!

By the way, does anyone have sage green Merinos? Would it look good with a subtly contrasting grey or brown edge paint? Depending on edge paint, I'll choose light gunmetal or light gold hardware.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm not necessarily looking for something that fulfills the purpose of a full-on diaper bag. More of like a diaper bag-lite...something larger than a Gucci Soho Disco but not as big as my diaper bag that can hold my things and some baby essentials for quick trips where I don't necessarily need/want to lug around the whole diaper bag or where I can leave the diaper bag in the car.



DramaPrincess, have you considered the Divina for your diaper bag-light needs?


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> It's in dark brown Cuoio Toscano! It's a lovely colour and very soft as well. One of my favourite MM leathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh Sauro Tan Vachetta looks amazing, I was so tempted when he brought that colour back for a short promotion. Hope he has enough left for your Penelope!
> 
> By the way, does anyone have sage green Merinos? Would it look good with a subtly contrasting grey or brown edge paint? Depending on edge paint, I'll choose light gunmetal or light gold hardware.


Thanks! Whenever I ask someone on this thread, "what is that leather," they reply with Cuoio Toscano. (Well, it's happened twice now.) I think it's a sign I need to become more acquainted with this leather!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Claudia Herzog said:


> DramaPrincess, have you considered the Divina for your diaper bag-light needs?


I haven’t, and I can certainly see why it would be a good choice! The side pockets and front pocket would be so useful. I’m having a hard time envisioning wearing the Divina crossbody though. It seems like it would be too big/bulky for my liking for crossbody wear, and I think I’m pretty set on something I could comfortably wear crossbody.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

dramaprincess713 said:


> I haven’t, and I can certainly see why it would be a good choice! The side pockets and front pocket would be so useful. I’m having a hard time envisioning wearing the Divina crossbody though. It seems like it would be too big/bulky for my liking for crossbody wear, and I think I’m pretty set on something I could comfortably wear crossbody.



Yeah, I wish my Divina had a crossbody strap, but it would definitely be large for crossbody wear.  I don't think Marco ever came out with a Midi size for the Divina, but you could always ask him.  I know you will find the right style for your needs.


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> Yeah, I wish my Divina had a crossbody strap, but it would definitely be large for crossbody wear.  I don't think Marco ever came out with a Midi size for the Divina, but you could always ask him.  I know you will find the right style for your needs.


There is a Divina Midi on the website. It is still larger than a typical crossbody bag, though...


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fancyfree said:


> There is a Divina Midi on the website. It is still larger than a typical crossbody bag, though...



Oh, that's great!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> I'm most likely getting a Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos! I just need to figure out if it can fit an umbrella.



Oh @Cleda, what size is your umbrella? I have a Diva Midi and can measure for you!


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Oh @Cleda, what size is your umbrella? I have a Diva Midi and can measure for you!



Oh that would be much appreciated! It's 8.6"/ 22cm and 1.6"/ 4cm thick, which seems to be exactly the height of diva midi on the website. I'm thinking either 1) it might fit at a slant, or 2) I won't be able to cinch the top of the bag without it sticking out.


----------



## christinemliu

christinemliu said:


> Oh @Cleda, what size is your umbrella? I have a Diva Midi and can measure for you!



@Cleda, here is a full sized lotion which measures 8.25 inches and 3 inches wide. At a slant it fits fine but actually not too bad upright:


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, Marco thinks the Hera midi is the way to go for my "diaper bag lite." He thinks the capacity of an Angelica messenger bill be too small and that the Minerva Midi would be heavy. I'm still deciding, but I really trust Marco so I'm really strongly considering going with the Hera Midi. Hera Midi is the only I like to look of best. I'm still a little concerned since I tend to go for east-west silhouettes and also a little concerned about whether or not I'll find it easy to use, find things, etc., but it does make me feel better that everyone seems to feel the Hera Midi is NOT a black hole. I feel like I'm stuck in a bit of decision paralysis though - both with which version of the Astra to go for and which "diaper bag lite" bag to go for. I truly eel torn between all the options, and I just don't know how to come to a final decision! First-world problems, I know!


----------



## LuvNLux

Come on, ladies.  Help a “girl” out!  Still wanting to see Rust Brown Handmade Vachetta on an actual MM bag.  Someone, anyone, please?


----------



## Fancyfree

I have posted an updated list of bag sizes on the leather and customization thread 




__





						Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread
					

Merinos leathers:   Caramel Merinos with lambskin lining (not suede):




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> @Cleda, here is a full sized lotion which measures 8.25 inches and 3 inches wide. At a slant it fits fine but actually not too bad upright:
> 
> View attachment 5250650
> View attachment 5250652
> View attachment 5250646
> 
> View attachment 5250661



Thank you so much! I feel very safe confirming my order now. Your pictures helped me be assured of size as well as style. The diva midi is such a cute bag!


----------



## porpentine

christinemliu said:


> Sorry @djfmn, I didn't even realize Marco had lavender merinos haha but hopefully @orchidmyst's response helped!
> 
> Welcome back @dramaprincess713 and congratulations on the baby!
> Some of my thoughts on your questions:
> 
> The Astra would be very soft in lambskin and because of the design of the front and back panels, it will be super slouchy. It probably will become more rounded, especially on the bottom. I think it would look cool though, but depends on what you like.
> 
> My vote among the three colorblock options is the middle one...something about black on the bottom and pink on top is cute to me. And if you want less slouchiness, you could do lambskin for the pink and something less slouchy in the black, like vacchetta or nappa.
> 
> As a fellow Mom, crossbody or hands-free is so convenient! Based on what you wrote, what about an Athena messenger / Little Athena Shoulder bag? That's a more rectangular shape. Or, a Little Charlotte shoulder bag. I think at this stage, you'll want a little more room than a Penelope, but the Penelope Messenger has too many pockets both it seems for your preferences / tastes, plus might be a little too fussy when you're scrambling for something and need it fast.
> 
> Just thoughts!


Not sure if my input is a little out of date, but Marco can usually use a stiff backing so the Astra can be the right level of rigid rather than slouchy. It’s worth asking him.
also, I have fuschia lambskin lining in my taupe little Selene and it’s great. edit to say, may favourite of the mock-ups is the one with all pink. Not sure if you chose yet but please let us know!


----------



## orchidmyst

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, Marco thinks the Hera midi is the way to go for my "diaper bag lite." He thinks the capacity of an Angelica messenger bill be too small and that the Minerva Midi would be heavy. I'm still deciding, but I really trust Marco so I'm really strongly considering going with the Hera Midi. Hera Midi is the only I like to look of best. I'm still a little concerned since I tend to go for east-west silhouettes and also a little concerned about whether or not I'll find it easy to use, find things, etc., but it does make me feel better that everyone seems to feel the Hera Midi is NOT a black hole. I feel like I'm stuck in a bit of decision paralysis though - both with which version of the Astra to go for and which "diaper bag lite" bag to go for. I truly eel torn between all the options, and I just don't know how to come to a final decision! First-world problems, I know!


If you're unsure, take more time to think about it.
A light colored lining makes a big difference when finding things in a big bag.


----------



## coach943

LuvNLux said:


> Come on, ladies.  Help a “girl” out!  Still wanting to see Rust Brown Handmade Vachetta on an actual MM bag.  Someone, anyone, please?


Yes, has anyone ordered something in Rust Brown Handmade Vacchetta? I really want to try this leather, but I'm stuck between choosing the Tan or the Rust Brown. I keep thinking about that Selene Midi with the side pockets that Marco posted recently. I assume this is Tan, but I cannot decide if I would rather have the tan or the rust brown.

I don't like gold hardware. I'm thinking the rust brown with dark gunmetal would look better than tan with dark gunmetal (or something non-gold).


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi everyone,

just a quick question as I was too blind to find the answer myself: is that wine Fiore leather?


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick question as I was too blind to find the answer myself: is that wine Fiore leather?
> View attachment 5251468


Looks more like the deep red...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> Looks more like the deep red...


Thank you!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Ludmilla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick question as I was too blind to find the answer myself: is that wine Fiore leather?
> View attachment 5251468


I think it’s wine. When the group buy was mentioned a few weeks ago someone said that many people wanted the sample bag that was wine fiore, so that’s the color they ended up going with for the group buy. I thought it was a red bag until I read that


----------



## Ludmilla

Devyn Danielle said:


> I think it’s wine. When the group buy was mentioned a few weeks ago someone said that many people wanted the sample bag that was wine fiore, so that’s the color they ended up going with for the group buy. I thought it was a red bag until I read that


Thank you. Hmm. Maybe I am going to ask Marco directly. If this is wine red then it is too red for me.


----------



## dramaprincess713

porpentine said:


> Not sure if my input is a little out of date, but Marco can usually use a stiff backing so the Astra can be the right level of rigid rather than slouchy. It’s worth asking him.
> also, I have fuschia lambskin lining in my taupe little Selene and it’s great. edit to say, may favourite of the mock-ups is the one with all pink. Not sure if you chose yet but please let us know!


Not too late - I probably won't make a final decision until the last day of the promo because I'm so indecisive. Marco did say they could use special backing if I want to go with the lambskin, so I think I will be going that route. Thank you so much for your input!

It's so nice to hear that you like the fuchsia lambskin in your little Selene. Do you have a photo, by any chance? Your bag sounds beautiful!



orchidmyst said:


> If you're unsure, take more time to think about it.
> A light colored lining makes a big difference when finding things in a big bag.


I'm definitely taking my time. It's so nice Marco has give so much time for this promotion! I would definitely go for a light colored lining if I go for it. I think I probably will be - I think I'm just over thinking things right now!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ludmilla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick question as I was too blind to find the answer myself: is that wine Fiore leather?
> View attachment 5251468



Yes, it's wine fiore.  As another person said, it's the bag that inspired the most recent group order, which was for the wine fiore Little Charlotte.  Marco let each person decide whether or not to have the contrasting stitching and edge paint in the picture.


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> just a quick question as I was too blind to find the answer myself: is that wine Fiore leather?
> View attachment 5251468


This I believe is wine fiore leather. This is what the Little Charlotte group order leather is and it was based on this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Claudia Herzog said:


> Yes, it's wine fiore.  As another person said, it's the bag that inspired the most recent group order, which was for the wine fiore Little Charlotte.  Marco let each person decide whether or not to have the contrasting stitching and edge paint in the picture.





djfmn said:


> This I believe is wine fiore leather. This is what the Little Charlotte group order leather is and it was based on this bag.


Thank you all for your answers!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> This I believe is wine fiore leather. This is what the Little Charlotte group order leather is and it was based on this bag.


I guess the most recent batch of Wine Fiore is lighter and brighter than the previous .

It might be an idea for the group-order-group to double check with Marco, though... its not as if the leathers have their name printed on them... Sooner or later it must happen that Marco forgets what he named a particular colour 

I assume it does not matter whether it is Wine or Deep Red as long as it is the same as on the mod-shot of the Little Charlotte


----------



## rubypurple

Finally got my bags
Charlotte Shoulder Bag Midi - 1st ever order
Color: Sleet Grey Fiore Calf
Dark Grey Lining
Dark Gunmetal Hardware
With crossbody adjustable strap
Inside zippered pocket

Charlotte Satchel - which I got from the sample sale
Color: Arctic Nappa
Light Fuschia Lining
Silver Hardware
With crossbody adjustable strap
Flaw is some leather wrinkles. Think you can see it in the photo but it doesn’t bother me cos Marco showed it before I purchased it.

Can’t make a review yet but 1st impressions - love the leather smell, well-constructed bags. I’m planning my next order already


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I guess the most recent batch of Wine Fiore is lighter and brighter than the previous .
> 
> It might be an idea for the group-order-group to double check with Marco, though... its not as if the leathers have their name printed on them... Sooner or later it must happen that Marco forgets what he named a particular colour
> 
> I assume it does not matter whether it is Wine or Deep Red as long as it is the same as on the mod-shot of the Little Charlotte
> 
> View attachment 5252172


I spoke to Marco he said the Little Charlotte group order is deep red not wine. So we all got deep red but it is the same as the photo of the sample bag. Mine arrived late last night. I just unboxed it. It is the same color as the photo of the little Charlotte. I love the color. I will post some photos later today.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I think I'm definitely going to go for the Tiffany Blue Hera Midi with a Theia strap and a Tiffany Blue Penelope with an extra d-ring and short strap and crossbody strap.

For the Astra, I'm still torn but making progress. I'm about 90% sure that I'm going to take the all pink version off the table. I really really like it, especially when I look at @coach943's hot pink Little Selene. There is something about all that bright pink that is so gorgeous and striking to me. But, while it is a different shade of pink, I think it's too close to my candy pink Gucci Marmont. Both are bright pink flap bags, and I think having both would mean one would really not get used. I'm supposed to be downsizing my bags, which clearly isn't happening, but I'm at least trying to be smart about my purchases. I could sell the Gucci, but I'm not sure I want to do that so it's probably best just to not go for the all pink version. So that leaves the pink flap, black bottom version or the black flap, pink bottom version, and now I'm really stuck. I like the pink flap version because as @Cleda said, I think having a lighter color on top of a wider base balances it out more. BUT, I really love how the silver pops again the black flap version. I'm really feeling super torn between the two!

Thank you all for bearing with me and all my posts about this. I know it's silly and mundane and no one really cares, but it does help me to sort through my thoughts to post about it. I'm grateful to be able to do so here where others "get" the bag love!


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I think I'm definitely going to go for the Tiffany Blue Hera Midi with a Theia strap and a Tiffany Blue Penelope with an extra d-ring and short strap and crossbody strap.
> 
> For the Astra, I'm still torn but making progress. I'm about 90% sure that I'm going to take the all pink version off the table. I really really like it, especially when I look at @coach943's hot pink Little Selene. There is something about all that bright pink that is so gorgeous and striking to me. But, while it is a different shade of pink, I think it's too close to my candy pink Gucci Marmont. Both are bright pink flap bags, and I think having both would mean one would really not get used. I'm supposed to be downsizing my bags, which clearly isn't happening, but I'm at least trying to be smart about my purchases. I could sell the Gucci, but I'm not sure I want to do that so it's probably best just to not go for the all pink version. So that leaves the pink flap, black bottom version or the black flap, pink bottom version, and now I'm really stuck. I like the pink flap version because as @Cleda said, I think having a lighter color on top of a wider base balances it out more. BUT, I really love how the silver pops again the black flap version. I'm really feeling super torn between the two!
> 
> Thank you all for bearing with me and all my posts about this. I know it's silly and mundane and no one really cares, but it does help me to sort through my thoughts to post about it. I'm grateful to be able to do so here where others "get" the bag love!


I looked at the different Astra options and although I like all 3. I really like the black flap, pink bottom version for 2 reasons. I love the way the silver pops in the black leather but I find the balance with the darker on top is nicer. Having said that I am not the queen of color blocking that is definitely @tenKrat It is all about what you like and what you think will work for you but my vote is black flap and pink bottom.


----------



## southernbelle43

Periodically people post family events like weddings, etc.,  so will you forgive an old mom for bragging one time on our daughter?

She is competing tonight on Clash of the Cover Bands on E! Entertainment as a Celene Dion tribute artist,  which she has done for many years in Vegas. That name is misleading because every other week it is not bands who compete but singers. Lisa is pitted against an Aretha Franklin tribute artist.  Tune in and see who wins! If anyone ever needed $10,000 it is our poor daughter who was out of work for 18 months due to the pandemic.

BTW Marco and she are friends on Facebook, lol.  She hyped one of  his bags on Facebook before a performance trying to help him when he  almost went of business.  

On a bag related note, I broke down and ordered a Bouquet midi in anthracite pebbled with a red lining. I have no gray bags and this one will do perfectly.


----------



## jkern04

djfmn said:


> I spoke to Marco he said the Little Charlotte group order is deep red not wine. So we all got deep red but it is the same as the photo of the sample bag. Mine arrived late last night. I just unboxed it. It is the same color as the photo of the little Charlotte. I love the color. I will post some photos later today.


Well heck.  Wine I like, red not so much.  I assumed it would the Wine Fiore since that is what my order says.  It's difficult to gauge the color from an internet pic because monitors are so different.  The sample bag also said Wine...  Very different colors if you look at the leather selection. <sigh>


----------



## coach943

My white box from the Hera sale arrived today. It's camel suede with a dark brown leather handle. I'm not sure what leather Marco used for the handle. It is kind of velvety. Hardware is dark gunmetal and lining is marine. 

I love it. I can already tell that Hera is a style that will work for me.


----------



## coach943

I e-mailed Marco to ask him what leather they used on the handles. It is Aquila Matte. It is very soft and velvety. It's not been a leather on my radar, but I love it. Now I'm thinking about order a bag in this leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

I seem to remember that Marco is now allowing us to customize the color of the zipper tracks. Did I just dream this up or is that actually happening? If it's a real thing, could one of you post the link to the zipper colors? Ordinarily I'd just shoot him an email, but he seems VERY busy right now. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> My white box from the Hera sale arrived today. It's camel suede with a dark brown leather handle. I'm not sure what leather Marco used for the handle. It is kind of velvety. Hardware is dark gunmetal and lining is marine.
> 
> I love it. I can already tell that Hera is a style that will work for me.
> 
> View attachment 5252763
> 
> View attachment 5252764
> 
> View attachment 5252762


Beautiful! Hera is my favorite Massaccesi shoulder bag. The strap looks like dark brown Aquila matte. I have the same exact leather for the strap on my royal blue goat suede Hera. Aquila matte is a unique leather  with its veining and velvety texture. To me, it’s a more robust and more interesting leather. It’s uncommon to see that kind of leather in mass-produced handbags.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I e-mailed Marco to ask him what leather they used on the handles. It is Aquila Matte. It is very soft and velvety. It's not been a leather on my radar, but I love it. Now I'm thinking about order a bag in this leather.


I read this just after I posted my previous comment. You will love this leather on a whole bag. I helped my MIL design a Charlotte Shoulder Bag Midi in dark brown Aquila matte with sage green lining.


----------



## tenKrat

samfalstaff said:


> I seem to remember that Marco is now allowing us to customize the color of the zipper tracks. Did I just dream this up or is that actually happening? If it's a real thing, could one of you post the link to the zipper colors? Ordinarily I'd just shoot him an email, but he seems VERY busy right now. Thanks in advance!


Do you mean the zipper cloth? If so, zipper cloth colors are not posted on the Massaccesi website. You would have to ask Marco.

I had posted my white Ellen a while back in which I described that I had requested black zipper cloth instead of white. Maybe that’s what you were recalling about customizing the color?


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> I read this just after I posted my previous comment. You will love this leather on a whole bag. I helped my MIL design a Charlotte Shoulder Bag Midi in dark brown Aquila matte with sage green lining.


Can we see photo of your MILs bag, please?


----------



## Ludmilla

coach943 said:


> I e-mailed Marco to ask him what leather they used on the handles. It is Aquila Matte. It is very soft and velvety. It's not been a leather on my radar, but I love it. Now I'm thinking about order a bag in this leather.


I have a Theia in Aquila matte and I love it. The leather is prone to scratches. So if you prefer pristine looking bags it might not be the right leather for you.


tenKrat said:


> I read this just after I posted my previous comment. You will love this leather on a whole bag. I helped my MIL design a Charlotte Shoulder Bag Midi in dark brown Aquila matte with sage green lining.


We need to see this bag!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Can we see photo of your MILs bag, please?


Sorry, she just placed a Black Friday sale order on it. I’ll post it when she gets it.


----------



## tenKrat

Ludmilla said:


> I have a Theia in Aquila matte and I love it. The leather is prone to scratches. So if you prefer pristine looking bags it might not be the right leather for you.
> 
> We need to see this bag!


I will post it when she gets it in a few weeks; she just ordered it.


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> Beautiful! Hera is my favorite Massaccesi shoulder bag. The strap looks like dark brown Aquila matte. I have the same exact leather for the strap on my royal blue goat suede Hera. Aquila matte is a unique leather  with its veining and velvety texture. To me, it’s a more robust and more interesting leather. It’s uncommon to see that kind of leather in mass-produced handbags.





tenKrat said:


> I read this just after I posted my previous comment. You will love this leather on a whole bag. I helped my MIL design a Charlotte Shoulder Bag Midi in dark brown Aquila matte with sage green lining.


Marco indicated that he thinks Aquila Matte is one of his most underrated leathers. I love the feel and look of it. I'm thinking of getting another Hera in the dark brown. I haven't tried sage green lining yet, but those colors sound great together.


----------



## djfmn

I received my Little Charlotte part of the group order. It is deep red Fiore with light grey lining and silver hardware and black edgepaint. I also ordered an extra short strap to hand carry along with the longer shoulder strap. I love the leather color it is a deep rich red.


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> I will post it when she gets it in a few weeks; she just ordered it.


Thank you. I will happily wait.


----------



## Ludmilla

.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I swear, Marco has the patience of a saint! 

So, as I'm contemplating my Astra choices, I asked if he would be able to do yet another mockup of a pink flap, black bottom, black strips on the flap, and silver sides - one of the options @tenKrat mentioned. He sent it to me this morning:


I like it, but I don't think it's quite what I am going for. I think I want the strips on the flap to be silver. So, that means I've essentailly narrowed it down to these two choices again:



I told him how I was torn because I like the pink on top as I feel it balances it better, but that I like how the silver pops against the black. He said I could do a pink flap, black bottom, silver strips, and silver edge paint which would help the silver be a bit more evident. It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure. I just can't envision it, and I hate to ask for yet another mock-up. He's done so much already. I've also been thinking that I think I want pink sides for the bag, which I feel would work better with the black flap version rather than the pink flap version. And maybe having the sides pink to bring that balance to the bag overall that I feel I'm seeing in the pink flap version? It's almost comical how difficult I'm finding this decision!

In other news, I think I'm going to go for lambskin lining in my Hera Midi. It seems silly considering what I plan to use it for, but it sounds so luxurious from what I've read so I really want it. Marco said he wouldn't working about lambskin linking, even for intensive use, so that makes me feel better. I'm debating between beige (Marco's suggestion) or fuchsia. But is fuchsia lambskin lining going to be too much, especially when I'm going to get the Astra in fuchsia?


----------



## samfalstaff

tenKrat said:


> Do you mean the zipper cloth? If so, zipper cloth colors are not posted on the Massaccesi website. You would have to ask Marco.
> 
> I had posted my white Ellen a while back in which I described that I had requested black zipper cloth instead of white. Maybe that’s what you were recalling about customizing the color?


Maybe that's what I was thinking of...I remember your beautiful black and white Ellen! I'll ask him and report back if it's possible.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I received my Little Charlotte part of the group order. It is deep red Fiore with light grey lining and silver hardware and black edgepaint. I also ordered an extra short strap to hand carry along with the longer shoulder strap. I love the leather color it is a deep rich red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253319
> View attachment 5253320
> View attachment 5253321



Love it! Do you have any of these bags: Phoebe, Mia, Penelope Messenger or Penelope? I‘d love a picture of any of these compared to little Charlotte to get a better idea of the size.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Love it! Do you have any of these bags: Phoebe, Mia, Penelope Messenger or Penelope? I‘d love a picture of any of these compared to little Charlotte to get a better idea of the size.


It is overcast and dark here so I will take some photos in the morning. I have a Phoebe and a Mia. I will do comparison shots of the Little Charlotte with the Phoebe and the Mia. I do not have a Penelope Messenger.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> It is overcast and dark here so I will take some photos in the morning. I have a Phoebe and a Mia. I will do comparison shots of the Little Charlotte with the Phoebe and the Mia. I do not have a Penelope Messenger.


Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I swear, Marco has the patience of a saint!
> 
> So, as I'm contemplating my Astra choices, I asked if he would be able to do yet another mockup of a pink flap, black bottom, black strips on the flap, and silver sides - one of the options @tenKrat mentioned. He sent it to me this morning:
> View attachment 5253525
> 
> I like it, but I don't think it's quite what I am going for. I think I want the strips on the flap to be silver. So, that means I've essentailly narrowed it down to these two choices again:
> View attachment 5253526
> View attachment 5253527
> 
> I told him how I was torn because I like the pink on top as I feel it balances it better, but that I like how the silver pops against the black. He said I could do a pink flap, black bottom, silver strips, and silver edge paint which would help the silver be a bit more evident. It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure. I just can't envision it, and I hate to ask for yet another mock-up. He's done so much already. I've also been thinking that I think I want pink sides for the bag, which I feel would work better with the black flap version rather than the pink flap version. And maybe having the sides pink to bring that balance to the bag overall that I feel I'm seeing in the pink flap version? It's almost comical how difficult I'm finding this decision!
> 
> In other news, I think I'm going to go for lambskin lining in my Hera Midi. It seems silly considering what I plan to use it for, but it sounds so luxurious from what I've read so I really want it. Marco said he wouldn't working about lambskin linking, even for intensive use, so that makes me feel better. I'm debating between beige (Marco's suggestion) or fuchsia. But is fuchsia lambskin lining going to be too much, especially when I'm going to get the Astra in fuchsia?


I _LOVE_ the top version of satchel (pink flap, black stripe, bottom, handle and strap, silver sides). To me, it is the most elegant of all the versions..


----------



## coach943

I need help, friends! I decided I'm going to order a Little Selene in Handmade Vacchetta with contrast stitching, side pockets, and bamboo handles. 

I'm stuck on whether I should have one made in the tan vacchetta just like the below except as a Little Selene rather than Midi, or if I should try the Rust Brown Vacchetta. For the Rust Brown, I'm thinking of bamboo handles, side pockets, contrast stitching, and maybe dark gunmetal hardware.

I don't typically like light gold hardware, and I already have a Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate with gold hardware, so maybe I should go with the Rust Brown? 

I asked Marco for his thoughts, and he said the choices were too hard to choose from and either one would be great. Anyone have any thoughts? I also have to pick a lining color for whatever bag I choose.


----------



## southernbelle43

Go with the first one you wanted…the one that makes your heart sing -  despite the fact that you have a similar one.  I love black leather and have 3-4 black bags.  I carry them all and would not hesitate to buy another one if it grabs me.  I suppose I was no belp to you at all.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> Go with the first one you wanted…the one that makes your heart sing -  despite the fact that you have a similar one.  I love black leather and have 3-4 black bags.  I carry them all and would not hesitate to buy another one if it grabs me.  I suppose I was no belp to you at all.


No, you are probably right. I know that I love the tan one, so I should probably just go for it.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I need help, friends! I decided I'm going to order a Little Selene in Handmade Vacchetta with contrast stitching, side pockets, and bamboo handles.
> 
> I'm stuck on whether I should have one made in the tan vacchetta just like the below except as a Little Selene rather than Midi, or if I should try the Rust Brown Vacchetta. For the Rust Brown, I'm thinking of bamboo handles, side pockets, contrast stitching, and maybe dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I don't typically like light gold hardware, and I already have a Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate with gold hardware, so maybe I should go with the Rust Brown?
> 
> I asked Marco for his thoughts, and he said the choices were too hard to choose from and either one would be great. Anyone have any thoughts? I also have to pick a lining color for whatever bag I choose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253715


How do you feel about colour variations across a piece of leather?  The reason I ask, is that personally, I am not fond of variations. So if it were me, I would ask Marco which of the two had the least variations... Another person might ask for the leather that has the greatest variations


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> How do you feel about colour variations across a piece of leather?  The reason I ask, is that personally, I am not fond of variations. So if it were me, I would ask Marco which of the two had the least variations... Another person might ask for the leather that has the greatest variations


Funny that you mention that. He said that rust vacchetta has more variation and tan is more uniform. Someone posted a comparison shot of the two leathers a while back, and the tan also has a lot of veining in it, which I really like.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I need help, friends! I decided I'm going to order a Little Selene in Handmade Vacchetta with contrast stitching, side pockets, and bamboo handles.
> 
> I'm stuck on whether I should have one made in the tan vacchetta just like the below except as a Little Selene rather than Midi, or if I should try the Rust Brown Vacchetta. For the Rust Brown, I'm thinking of bamboo handles, side pockets, contrast stitching, and maybe dark gunmetal hardware.
> 
> I don't typically like light gold hardware, and I already have a Sauro Tan Vacchetta Soulmate with gold hardware, so maybe I should go with the Rust Brown?
> 
> I asked Marco for his thoughts, and he said the choices were too hard to choose from and either one would be great. Anyone have any thoughts? I also have to pick a lining color for whatever bag I choose.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253715


My practice is that if I like two colors about the same but I already have one of them, then I try the other color. So far, I've always felt glad that I tried the new color. Marco told me that rust brown HV has a lot of color variations throughout and that they are evident in different light conditions. The chameleon rust brown color and the different type of vacchetta would be a nice addition to your collection and round it out a little more.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> No, you are probably right. I know that I love the tan one, so I should probably just go for it.


Every time I second guessed myself on a bag I regretted it!


----------



## tenKrat

@coach943 Adding on to my previous post: but if you prefer uniformity in your leather, then stick with tan.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I swear, Marco has the patience of a saint!
> 
> So, as I'm contemplating my Astra choices, I asked if he would be able to do yet another mockup of a pink flap, black bottom, black strips on the flap, and silver sides - one of the options @tenKrat mentioned. He sent it to me this morning:
> View attachment 5253525
> 
> I like it, but I don't think it's quite what I am going for. I think I want the strips on the flap to be silver. So, that means I've essentailly narrowed it down to these two choices again:
> View attachment 5253526
> View attachment 5253527
> 
> I told him how I was torn because I like the pink on top as I feel it balances it better, but that I like how the silver pops against the black. He said I could do a pink flap, black bottom, silver strips, and silver edge paint which would help the silver be a bit more evident. It's an interesting idea, but I'm not sure. I just can't envision it, and I hate to ask for yet another mock-up. He's done so much already. I've also been thinking that I think I want pink sides for the bag, which I feel would work better with the black flap version rather than the pink flap version. And maybe having the sides pink to bring that balance to the bag overall that I feel I'm seeing in the pink flap version? It's almost comical how difficult I'm finding this decision!
> 
> In other news, I think I'm going to go for lambskin lining in my Hera Midi. It seems silly considering what I plan to use it for, but it sounds so luxurious from what I've read so I really want it. Marco said he wouldn't working about lambskin linking, even for intensive use, so that makes me feel better. I'm debating between beige (Marco's suggestion) or fuchsia. But is fuchsia lambskin lining going to be too much, especially when I'm going to get the Astra in fuchsia?


The beige lining would complement the Tiffany blue leather best. They're both classic and soft colors.


----------



## coach943

tenKrat said:


> My practice is that if I like two colors about the same but I already have one of them, then I try the other color. So far, I've always felt glad that I tried the new color. Marco told me that rust brown HV has a lot of color variations throughout and that they are evident in different light conditions. The chameleon rust brown color and the different type of vacchetta would be a nice addition to your collection and round it out a little more.





southernbelle43 said:


> Every time I second guessed myself on a bag I regretted it!





tenKrat said:


> @coach943 Adding on to my previous post: but if you prefer uniformity in your leather, then stick with tan.


This is what makes buying bags from Marco so wonderful and so hard at the same time. Marco's prior rust vacchetta is a leather I always wanted to try but I missed it when it was available. I also really like leathers with color variations. I think I am going to sleep on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## christinemliu

I stumbled upon an older post about a strap pad that @Fancyfree posted. I just ordered one! They are regularly 25 euro. Another company has one that comes with their mini tote, but it's a bit bulky. I also prefer Marco's rounded design. The post is here:




__





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

2. I'm flirting with the idea of a camel Juno.  What are my best leather choices in camel/tan?  Thanks for your advice!  Hi @Claudia Herzog, I wanted to add that from what I've ordered, caramel merinos and cobblestone Tuscania were shades of tan. I don't know however if Marco has any more of...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I think there are other things not on his website that he can do? Tulipano, belts...


----------



## coach943

I made my final decisions for my Black Friday order. For whatever reason, I just don't gravitate toward my bags with light gold hardware, so I decided to go with dark gunmetal for both of them. 

Here's what I ordered:
Bag #1
Style: Full-sized Hera
Leather: Aquila Matte in Dark Brown
Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
Lining: Sage Green

Bag #2
Style: Little Selene with Side Pockets
Leather: Handmade Vacchetta in Rust Brown
Stitching: Contrast stitching in beige
Handles: Bamboo
Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
Lining: Beige

I am really excited about the Little Selene. Happy Black Friday to me!


----------



## dramaprincess713

tenKrat said:


> The beige lining would complement the Tiffany blue leather best. They're both classic and soft colors.


 
I think you're right. I can get carried away by wanting ALL the colors (hence, considering fuchsia), but sometimes it's best to reel it in a bit. I'm going to go for the beige. Now, I just need to decide on an Astra!


----------



## Kylacove

Could you do a mid shot or at least compare the Charlotte satchel size to other MM bags. I am really drawn to the style but afraid it will be too big for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> I made my final decisions for my Black Friday order. For whatever reason, I just don't gravitate toward my bags with light gold hardware, so I decided to go with dark gunmetal for both of them.
> 
> Here's what I ordered:
> Bag #1
> Style: Full-sized Hera
> Leather: Aquila Matte in Dark Brown
> Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
> Lining: Sage Green
> 
> Bag #2
> Style: Little Selene with Side Pockets
> Leather: Handmade Vacchetta in Rust Brown
> Stitching: Contrast stitching in beige
> Handles: Bamboo
> Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
> Lining: Beige
> 
> I am really excited about the Little Selene. Happy Black Friday to me!


Can't wait to see these two bags


----------



## mkpurselover

djfmn said:


> I received my Little Charlotte part of the group order. It is deep red Fiore with light grey lining and silver hardware and black edgepaint. I also ordered an extra short strap to hand carry along with the longer shoulder strap. I love the leather color it is a deep rich red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253319
> View attachment 5253320
> View attachment 5253321


Lovely!  just received my email that my little Charlotte has been shipped


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Could you do a mid shot or at least compare the Charlotte satchel size to other MM bags. I am really drawn to the style but afraid it will be too big for me.


I took these pics this evening, so the lighting is bad. Left to right: Charlotte satchel, Little Selene, Zhoe






I’m 5’4”. Charlotte satchel is a large bag.


----------



## Kylacove

Thank you, just what I needed. Lovely bags.


----------



## djfmn

Here are the photos of the Little Charlotte in deep red with my Indigo nappa Mia and my Africa lead Phoebe.
Phoebe, Little Charlotte, Mia


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> Here are the photos of the Little Charlotte in deep red with my Indigo nappa Mia and my Africa lead Phoebe.
> Phoebe, Little Charlotte, Mia
> View attachment 5255112
> View attachment 5255113
> View attachment 5255114
> View attachment 5255115
> View attachment 5255116
> View attachment 5255117


 This is perfect. Thank you! Will the end of the zipper tuck down into the bag. I’d have to ask Marco about a workaround for that end of the zipper.


----------



## djfmn

*Yes the end of the zipper does tuck into the end of the bag. I just pay enough attention to see that it was untucked when I took the photos. I made sure that it definitely tucks into the side of the bag *


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I received my Little Charlotte part of the group order. It is deep red Fiore with light grey lining and silver hardware and black edgepaint. I also ordered an extra short strap to hand carry along with the longer shoulder strap. I love the leather color it is a deep rich red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253319
> View attachment 5253320
> View attachment 5253321



I'm not going to lie, I'm confused and disappointed that we said wine fiore at every stage of the group order, but it ended up being dark red instead because the wine was a mislabeling of the original flash sale bag.  I feel misled.  I don't regret my purchase; everything I've ever owned by Marco is gorgeous, and I will enjoy carrying my Little Charlotte for years to come.  But I was assuming I was spending that money to have a wine color.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> Go with the first one you wanted…the one that makes your heart sing -  despite the fact that you have a similar one.  I love black leather and have 3-4 black bags.  I carry them all and would not hesitate to buy another one if it grabs me.  I suppose I was no belp to you at all.



That's such good advice.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> I made my final decisions for my Black Friday order. For whatever reason, I just don't gravitate toward my bags with light gold hardware, so I decided to go with dark gunmetal for both of them.
> 
> Here's what I ordered:
> Bag #1
> Style: Full-sized Hera
> Leather: Aquila Matte in Dark Brown
> Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
> Lining: Sage Green
> 
> Bag #2
> Style: Little Selene with Side Pockets
> Leather: Handmade Vacchetta in Rust Brown
> Stitching: Contrast stitching in beige
> Handles: Bamboo
> Hardware: Dark Gunmetal
> Lining: Beige
> 
> I am really excited about the Little Selene. Happy Black Friday to me!



I can't wait to see reveal pictures of these designs.


----------



## Coastal jewel

. I’m ordering a Clio.  I gave one away in octane pompei.  Don’t know why… well I did it be cause my friend oohed and Ahhed and I knew she would love it.  I did like pompei in that bag.  But every other pompei bag I have ordered, I have sold or gifted…. I kind of wanted a wine burgundy… so I flirted with the fiore or even a pebbled.  I do love the structure of the pompei in the Clio that I should still have. Hit me up w ideas… quickly!


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm not going to lie, I'm confused and disappointed that we said wine fiore at every stage of the group order, but it ended up being dark red instead because the wine was a mislabeling of the original flash sale bag.  I feel misled.  I don't regret my purchase; everything I've ever owned by Marco is gorgeous, and I will enjoy carrying my Little Charlotte for years to come.  But I was assuming I was spending that money to have a wine color.


Those of you who expected the real Wine Fiore leather could write a joint email to Marco about this?

But this is not a "clear cut case"... Because...
remember what was written at the beginning of this group order?



Claudia Herzog said:


> So many people wanted the wine Fiore of the sample bag from the flash sale.  Would we stick with that, or agree upon a different leather and/or color?





Claudia Herzog said:


> Okay, so far we've got three confirmed and one probable for the group order for the Little Charlotte in wine fiore (note the style, leather and color have been nailed down now, but you can still choose your own lining, hardware, and strap length).



What I am trying to say is that it _did_ seem as if you wanted bags identical to the red sample bag from the photographs...
(And that photo never did resemble the very dark Wine Fiore...)

(I ordered a Bordeaux Pebbled Selene Midi last year. To my dismay I received a deep red Pebbled Selene Midi. Not due to a mix-up, but because the current batch of Pebbled Bordeaux was much brighter and lighter than the previous batch had been!)


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I’m in the process of finalizing my order, and I’m torn between regular fabric lining or lambskin lining for the Astra satchel. I’m think either the silver fabric (Marco’s suggestion for fabric) or dark grey, white, or black for lambskin. Thoughts?


----------



## Fancyfree

Coastal jewel said:


> . I’m ordering a Clio.  I gave one away in octane pompei.  Don’t know why… well I did it be cause my friend oohed and Ahhed and I knew she would love it.  I did like pompei in that bag.  But every other pompei bag I have ordered, I have sold or gifted…. I kind of wanted a wine burgundy… so I flirted with the fiore or even a pebbled.  I do love the structure of the pompei in the Clio that I should still have. Hit me up w ideas… quickly!


I love my Pompei Clio and I too have wondered what other leather would work equally well...
It might be an idea to request "stiff backing/as structured as possible" for whatever leather we choose for Clio apart from Pompei... And in that case, maybe all leathers would work   

I suspect I will go for a fairly thick/substantial leather for my next Clio. Maybe Cuoio Toscano or Aquila Matte or Handmade Vacchetta...


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I’m in the process of finalizing my order, and I’m torn between regular fabric lining or lambskin lining for the Astra satchel. I’m think either the silver fabric (Marco’s suggestion for fabric) or dark grey, white, or black for lambskin. Thoughts?


I love Marco's fabric linings . And I know they do not stretch, so there is no way my overloading of my bags will effect the bag's shape. And if I spill anything in my bag I can simply lift the lining and rinse and dry it easily and quickly...


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> I love Marco's fabric linings . And I know they do not stretch, so there is no way my overloading of my bags will effect the bag's shape. And if I spill anything in my bag I can simply lift the lining and rinse and dry it easily and quickly...


Ooh, I never thought about overloading the bag impacting the shape, and I am prone to overloading! Yes, there are definitely big benefits to fabric lining! I think I just keep reading how luxurious the lambskin, and it’s drawing me to it. Although my money tree would certainly appreciate me going with fabric!


----------



## djfmn

I was part of the group order who ordered my Little Charlotte based on the photo of the sample bag with the black edgepaint. I loved the color and thought it was called wine. But I based my order on the photo of the sample because I liked the color of the leather and I loved the black contrast edgepaint as well. I am fine with what I received because it looks identical to the sample bag.
I really love the color it is a nice deep red and to me it has a blue undertone to it which is my preference in red leather bags.


----------



## Coastal jewel

CLIO WINE CUIOO TOSCANO??


----------



## Odebdo

Hey Massaccesi fans!!!

I have been long time MIA because well…life and honestly my bank account needed a break. Then they changed things and I could not get on because the app was gone and I took it as fate telling me to stay away!

I also tried to purchase the same sale bag so I got in on the group bespoke order and just received it and WOW. This fiore leather is lovely…I love the color!

I have lots of catching up to do with bags, leathers, etc. But wanted to say hi…now let me see if this post works.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Odebdo said:


> Hey Massaccesi fans!!!
> 
> I have been long time MIA because well…life and honestly my bank account needed a break. Then they changed things and I could not get on because the app was gone and I took it as fate telling me to stay away!
> 
> I also tried to purchase the same sale bag so I got in on the group bespoke order and just received it and WOW. This fiore leather is lovely…I love the color!
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do with bags, leathers, etc. But wanted to say hi…now let me see if this post works.


Welcome back!!!


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> What I am trying to say is that it _did_ seem as if you wanted bags identical to the red sample bag from the photographs...
> (And that photo never did resemble the very dark Wine Fiore...)


Maybe it did, but that is what I was saying that it also depends on your monitor.  Neither my laptop or secondary monitor seem to show colors very accurately.  My larger one is better than the laptop so, I rely on the description, look at the color swatches and hope it is somewhat close.  For example, TenKrat posted pics of her Little Selene and Zhoe above.  On my big monitor the colors look to be red and I think burgundy.  But, on my laptop it is orange and brown.  I relied on the color in the order, not what I thought the bag looked like, so I assumed it was going to be closer to my bag I have in Port Merinos.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Glitter Dark Blue Clio it is…. Yes. I danced around a bit but I know that Dark blue is great and Pompei is wonderful for the Clio…. 

sounds like a misinterpretation on the bespoke order.  I think the one that was posted is lovely!  What a great price for a custom bag…. and if someone doesn’t like it, I’m sure it can be re homed…. Blessings and happy thanksgiving to all.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I was part of the group order who ordered my Little Charlotte based on the photo of the sample bag with the black edgepaint. I loved the color and thought it was called wine. But I based my order on the photo of the sample because I liked the color of the leather and I loved the black contrast edgepaint as well. I am fine with what I received because it looks identical to the sample bag.
> I really love the color it is a nice deep red and to me it has a blue undertone to it which is my preference in red leather bags.



I'm super glad most people are happy!  And I am not so unhappy as to complain to Marco. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Odebdo said:


> Hey Massaccesi fans!!!
> 
> I have been long time MIA because well…life and honestly my bank account needed a break. Then they changed things and I could not get on because the app was gone and I took it as fate telling me to stay away!
> 
> I also tried to purchase the same sale bag so I got in on the group bespoke order and just received it and WOW. This fiore leather is lovely…I love the color!
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do with bags, leathers, etc. But wanted to say hi…now let me see if this post works.



Odebdo!  You've been missed round these parts.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I'm coming in under the wire, but I finally finalized my Black Friday order! I am getting:

- Hera Midi in Tiffany Blue pebbled; beige lambskin lining; silver hardware; Theia strap
- Penelope in Tiffany Blue pebbled; light pink lining; silver hardware; additional short shoulder and crossbody straps
- Astra Satchels with black nappa flap, silver diamond strips/"wings" on the flap, and fuchsia lambskin bottom/body/sides; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain and leather 2-way strap, no top handle or messenger strap; back slip pocket

Anyone who had read my posts over the past week or so knows I've been really struggling on which combination of pink, black, and silver to go for the Astra. In the end, the pop of silver against the black flap won me over so that's what I went with. I'm still not sure I made the "right" choice, but the end of promo meant I had to make a decision one way or the other - which is probably a good thing because left o my own devices, I would have debated it forever! I'm also not 100% on the back slip pocket - Marco had mentioned it could make the bag look more "sporty" than elegant, but I decided to go for it becuase when I use my Gucci Marmonth or YSL LouLou, I find myself wishing there was a back slip pocket. I'm also not sure about the lambskin lining. It feels a bit unnecessarily indulgent, and I'm already getting lambskin in the Hera Midi. Marco had suggested silver fabric, which I do think would have looked lovely, and I do like Marco's fabric linings. But, there was a nagging part of me that was really wanting lambskin for this bag so I decided to give in and go for it.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm coming in under the wire, but I finally finalized my Black Friday order! I am getting:
> 
> - Hera Midi in Tiffany Blue pebbled; beige lambskin lining; silver hardware; Theia strap
> - Penelope in Tiffany Blue pebbled; light pink lining; silver hardware; additional short shoulder and crossbody straps
> - Astra Satchels with black nappa flap, silver diamond strips/"wings" on the flap, and fuchsia lambskin bottom/body/sides; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain and leather 2-way strap, no top handle or messenger strap; back slip pocket
> 
> Anyone who had read my posts over the past week or so knows I've been really struggling on which combination of pink, black, and silver to go for the Astra. In the end, the pop of silver against the black flap won me over so that's what I went with. I'm still not sure I made the "right" choice, but the end of promo meant I had to make a decision one way or the other - which is probably a good thing because left o my own devices, I would have debated it forever! I'm also not 100% on the back slip pocket - Marco had mentioned it could make the bag look more "sporty" than elegant, but I decided to go for it becuase when I use my Gucci Marmonth or YSL LouLou, I find myself wishing there was a back slip pocket. I'm also not sure about the lambskin lining. It feels a bit unnecessarily indulgent, and I'm already getting lambskin in the Hera Midi. Marco had suggested silver fabric, which I do think would have looked lovely, and I do like Marco's fabric linings. But, there was a nagging part of me that was really wanting lambskin for this bag so I decided to give in and go for it.


@dramaprincess713, I really think you made great choices! Everything seems well thought out and I think I remember @tenKrat talking about the silver "popping" more too, and like we keep saying, she's the colorblocking guru.

I actually really like the back slip pocket on my Astra. I don't think it affects the design that much and it's super functional for me. So I don't think you went wrong there either.

I'm looking forward to your reveal!!

@Odebdo, it is so good to have you back! I've often wondered how some of the OG posters are doing! I wasn't here for the beginning of this thread, but I lurked for a long while before jumping in and I recognize you. Hope to see more of your posts!


----------



## southernbelle43

Coastal jewel said:


> . I’m ordering a Clio.  I gave one away in octane pompei.  Don’t know why… well I did it be cause my friend oohed and Ahhed and I knew she would love it.  I did like pompei in that bag.  But every other pompei bag I have ordered, I have sold or gifted…. I kind of wanted a wine burgundy… so I flirted with the fiore or even a pebbled.  I do love the structure of the pompei in the Clio that I should still have. Hit me up w ideas… quickly!


Nappa


----------



## Fancyfree

Oh dear, oh *NO*
- Black Friday promotion has been extended until 26th Nov !

So I must endure 4 *more* days of strict self control


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> @dramaprincess713, I really think you made great choices! Everything seems well thought out and I think I remember @tenKrat talking about the silver "popping" more too, and like we keep saying, she's the colorblocking guru.
> 
> I actually really like the back slip pocket on my Astra. I don't think it affects the design that much and it's super functional for me. So I don't think you went wrong there either.
> 
> I'm looking forward to your reveal!!
> 
> @Odebdo, it is so good to have you back! I've often wondered how some of the OG posters are doing! I wasn't here for the beginning of this thread, but I lurked for a long while before jumping in and I recognize you. Hope to see more of your posts!


Thank you! And I'm happy to hear you like your back slip pocket on the Astra. I know I have to be patient now, but I can hardly wait to get my goodies!


----------



## DrJoy

Odebdo said:


> Hey Massaccesi fans!!!
> 
> I have been long time MIA because well…life and honestly my bank account needed a break. Then they changed things and I could not get on because the app was gone and I took it as fate telling me to stay away!
> 
> I also tried to purchase the same sale bag so I got in on the group bespoke order and just received it and WOW. This fiore leather is lovely…I love the color!
> 
> I have lots of catching up to do with bags, leathers, etc. But wanted to say hi…now let me see if this post works.


Hi there!


----------



## DrJoy

Fancyfree said:


> Oh dear, oh *NO*
> - Black Friday promotion has been extended until 26th Nov !
> 
> So I must endure 4 *more* days of strict self control


I have an Aura Grande and I already placed an order for Aurora Midi a few days ago and now I'm thinking I may have to take advantage...of...the...extended...sale...


----------



## christinemliu

DrJoy said:


> I have an Aura Grande and I already placed an order for Aurora Midi a few days ago and now I'm thinking I may have to take advantage...of...the...extended...sale...


Welcome to the thread!! What Aura Grande do you have?


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! And I'm happy to hear you like your back slip pocket on the Astra. I know I have to be patient now, but I can hardly wait to get my goodies!



I lied, because my memory failed me, my Astra has an exterior zip pocket, but I still think it doesn't impact the style really:



Here's an exterior slip on my Juliet Midi:


----------



## jkern04

My Little Charlotte pre-order was delivered a little while ago.  The tag does say Fiore Deep Red instead of Wine as my order stated. However, as @djfmn said it does have blue undertones in the leather.  I am not unhappy with the color.  If I were to look at the bag in artificial light, I would probably put it in the burgundy family.  I can't quite tell how much red it picks up from the light at the window.  @Claudia Herzog, I hope you like the color as well.

The bag itself is beautiful.  The leather is soft, almost a fine pebbled leather.  I really like the contrast stitching and edge paint.  I was debating on those features, but one of my favorite D&B's has that and I'm glad I left it.  I went with silver hardware and the beige lambskin lining.  Boy, does that add a premium feel to the inside of the bag and pockets.  The interior pockets are too small for my phone.  I have a Samsung Galaxy S10+ with a slimline case.  I can get it to fit in the outside pocket, but it's not an easy fit and would not be able to remove the phone quickly.  Would also be concerned about compromising the integrity of the pocket since it's such a tight fit.  If the zipper is not an issue for someone, this might work better as a slip pocket if you wanted to use for your phone.  It is a nice deep pocket.  I tried my Mom's Galaxy S10e with slimline case and it fits with no issues, room left over.  If you have a smaller phone, it will fit just fine.  

I love the bag and I will enjoy using it for dinners on vacation in a couple of weeks.  I'll try to get photos.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

jkern04 said:


> My Little Charlotte pre-order was delivered a little while ago.  The tag does say Fiore Deep Red instead of Wine as my order stated. However, as @djfmn said it does have blue undertones in the leather.  I am not unhappy with the color.  If I were to look at the bag in artificial light, I would probably put it in the burgundy family.  I can't quite tell how much red it picks up from the light at the window.  @Claudia Herzog, I hope you like the color as well.
> 
> The bag itself is beautiful.  The leather is soft, almost a fine pebbled leather.  I really like the contrast stitching and edge paint.  I was debating on those features, but one of my favorite D&B's has that and I'm glad I left it.  I went with silver hardware and the beige lambskin lining.  Boy, does that add a premium feel to the inside of the bag and pockets.  The interior pockets are too small for my phone.  I have a Samsung Galaxy S10+ with a slimline case.  I can get it to fit in the outside pocket, but it's not an easy fit and would not be able to remove the phone quickly.  Would also be concerned about compromising the integrity of the pocket since it's such a tight fit.  If the zipper is not an issue for someone, this might work better as a slip pocket if you wanted to use for your phone.  It is a nice deep pocket.  I tried my Mom's Galaxy S10e with slimline case and it fits with no issues, room left over.  If you have a smaller phone, it will fit just fine.
> 
> I love the bag and I will enjoy using it for dinners on vacation in a couple of weeks.  I'll try to get photos.



I'm so glad you're happy with it!  I agree with your analysis of the design of the Little Charlotte.  I leave my phone (which has a protective case and a pop socket making it thicker) in the main compartment, not in the back zippered pocket or the interior pockets.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Does anyone have a photo of Tiffany Blue pebbled?


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Tiffany Blue pebbled?


Tiffany Blue Pebbled was part of the clearance sale earlier this year.
There's a picture here: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/special-leathers-clearance-sale-2021


----------



## whatever_today

I try to place an order with black friday discount and it says the code is not valid. Tried to send emails and call - no response. Any ideas how to reach the workshop or customer service? Thanks a lot


----------



## Fancyfree

whatever_today said:


> I try to place an order with black friday discount and it says the code is not valid. Tried to send emails and call - no response. Any ideas how to reach the workshop or customer service? Thanks a lot


If you have sent email to orders@marcomassaccesi.it, then I am 100% certain Marco will get back to you as soon as he can, certainly within 24hours. As he himself handles all correspondence and customer service, he is not always able to answer immediately.


----------



## whatever_today

Fancyfree said:


> If you have sent email to orders@marcomassaccesi.it, then I am 100% certain Marco will get back to you as soon as he can, certainly within 24hours. As he himself handles all correspondence and customer service, he is not always able to answer immediately.


Thank you!
Yes, he did and I made the order.


----------



## piosavsfan

BittyMonkey said:


> Does anyone have a photo of Tiffany Blue pebbled?


Here is my Hera.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Here is my Hera.
> View attachment 5258958


Wow this leather is gorgeous. I love the color. I have so many blue bags but I always find there is room for one more blue bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> Wow this leather is gorgeous. I love the color. I have so many blue bags but I always find there is room for one more blue bag.


Same! I have so many different shades of blue.


----------



## BittyMonkey

I’m trying to decide if I want a Soulmate Midi in this color.


----------



## piosavsfan

BittyMonkey said:


> I’m trying to decide if I want a Soulmate Midi in this color.


Do it! It's a beautiful blue.


----------



## BittyMonkey

piosavsfan said:


> Do it! It's a beautiful blue.


Would anyone here ever say “Don’t?”


----------



## piosavsfan

BittyMonkey said:


> Would anyone here ever say “Don’t?”


Fair point


----------



## piosavsfan

Duplicate


----------



## BlueCherry

Dark celeste merinos


----------



## piosavsfan

BlueCherry said:


> Dark celeste merinos
> 
> View attachment 5259227
> View attachment 5259228


Beautiful color! Love the lining combo you chose. It really pops.


----------



## DrJoy

christinemliu said:


> Welcome to the thread!! What Aura Grande do you have?


I have Grande Aura (I always type it backward - sorry about that) in Green Sea Merinos it has a dark grey lining. I love it - it's one of my favorite bags to carry for work. I ended up ordering the Bouquet so I'm waiting on two boxes


----------



## djfmn

BlueCherry said:


> Dark celeste merinos
> 
> View attachment 5259227
> View attachment 5259228


What lining is this? I love the pop of color with the leather.


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat said:


> I took these pics this evening, so the lighting is bad. Left to right: Charlotte satchel, Little Selene, Zhoe
> View attachment 5254623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254624
> 
> 
> I’m 5’4”. Charlotte satchel is a large bag.
> View attachment 5254625


Is this a similar size to the Athena or a bit smaller?


----------



## mkpurselover

I'm not going to lie, I am disappointed in the "deep red" little Charlotte special order.  the purse is lovely, but I wanted wine.  looking at the pics on the website, wine is still listed as available, so why did we get a different color.  I think this is the first time  I've been confused and disappointed by Marco.   I'm wondering if I should email him and ask why the substitute color.  who else is less than thrilled?


----------



## djfmn

mkpurselover said:


> I'm not going to lie, I am disappointed in the "deep red" little Charlotte special order.  the purse is lovely, but I wanted wine.  looking at the pics on the website, wine is still listed as available, so why did we get a different color.  I think this is the first time  I've been confused and disappointed by Marco.   I'm wondering if I should email him and ask why the substitute color.  who else is less than thrilled?


I like the deep red as I was wanting the exact same color as the sample bag leather. My paypal invoice said deep red fiore leather silver hardware, silver lining and black edge paint. If you are not happy with the color contact Marco. I know he will make you the bag you want. I live in a summer climate and definitely did not want the wine fiore leather as it is too dark for me.


----------



## BlueCherry

piosavsfan said:


> Beautiful color! Love the lining combo you chose. It really pops.



Thank you 



djfmn said:


> What lining is this? I love the pop of color with the leather.



This is fuchsia, reminded me of BE so I went for it. I nearly always have purple.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

mkpurselover said:


> I'm not going to lie, I am disappointed in the "deep red" little Charlotte special order.  the purse is lovely, but I wanted wine.  looking at the pics on the website, wine is still listed as available, so why did we get a different color.  I think this is the first time  I've been confused and disappointed by Marco.   I'm wondering if I should email him and ask why the substitute color.  who else is less than thrilled?



I've been trying to make the best of it because we know Marco doesn't have a duplicitous bone in his body, so it was an honest miscommunication.  I have to imagine he was telling himself "even though they're saying wine, they want the bag from the flash sale which was dark red."

That being said, all my communication with him said wine, not dark red.  I haven't waybacked the flash sale web page, but my guess is the color of the original sample bag was mislabeled, and that's the origin of this mix-up. Or maybe I am the one who somehow screwed up.  I went back to the text of my order email in which I specify wine:




And here's a screenshot from the invoice he sent me via PayPal where he says wine also:



I feel mortified about all this because I tried to do something nice by organizing a group order at a discount, and seven people got misled.  The bag I received is lovely, but it is not the color I was anticipating.


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> I've been trying to make the best of it because we know Marco doesn't have a duplicitous bone in his body, so it was an honest miscommunication.  I have to imagine he was telling himself "even though they're saying wine, they want the bag from the flash sale which was dark red."
> 
> That being said, all my communication with him said wine, not dark red.  I haven't waybacked the flash sale web page, but my guess is the color of the original sample bag was mislabeled, and that's the origin of this mix-up. Or maybe I am the one who somehow screwed up.  I went back to the text of my order email in which I specify wine:
> 
> View attachment 5259963
> 
> 
> And here's a screenshot from the invoice he sent me via PayPal where he says wine also:
> 
> View attachment 5259964
> 
> I feel mortified about all this because I tried to do something nice by organizing a group order at a discount, and seven people got misled.  The bag I received is lovely, but it is not the color I was anticipating.


How Interesting, when he replied my email he did  mentioned that the color is a  deep red and not wine so I  agreed with it. I assume he would do the same with everyone. Anyway  I'm still waiting for mine. 
I dearly hope everyone who's disappointed will get satisfactory solution from Marco, it's a bummer to get what you did not expect. But other then the color, how do you find the size, design and fiore leather itself? Is there a pocket beneath the Flap?


----------



## anitalilac

Claudia Herzog said:


> I've been trying to make the best of it because we know Marco doesn't have a duplicitous bone in his body, so it was an honest miscommunication.  I have to imagine he was telling himself "even though they're saying wine, they want the bag from the flash sale which was dark red."
> 
> That being said, all my communication with him said wine, not dark red.  I haven't waybacked the flash sale web page, but my guess is the color of the original sample bag was mislabeled, and that's the origin of this mix-up. Or maybe I am the one who somehow screwed up.  I went back to the text of my order email in which I specify wine:
> 
> View attachment 5259963
> 
> 
> And here's a screenshot from the invoice he sent me via PayPal where he says wine also:
> 
> View attachment 5259964
> 
> I feel mortified about all this because I tried to do something nice by organizing a group order at a discount, and seven people got misled.  The bag I received is lovely, but it is not the color I was anticipating.


BTW, ours is the same! GHW and Beige Lining! I did ask for Zhoe Strap because I am extra like that.


----------



## anitalilac

mkpurselover said:


> I'm not going to lie, I am disappointed in the "deep red" little Charlotte special order.  the purse is lovely, but I wanted wine.  looking at the pics on the website, wine is still listed as available, so why did we get a different color.  I think this is the first time  I've been confused and disappointed by Marco.   I'm wondering if I should email him and ask why the substitute color.  who else is less than thrilled?


He told me before I finalize the order it is dark red instead of wine. Gosh I hope you get a wonderful replacement!


----------



## Fancyfree

Claudia Herzog said:


> I've been trying to make the best of it because we know Marco doesn't have a duplicitous bone in his body, so it was an honest miscommunication.  I have to imagine he was telling himself "even though they're saying wine, they want the bag from the flash sale which was dark red."
> 
> That being said, all my communication with him said wine, not dark red.  I haven't waybacked the flash sale web page, but my guess is the color of the original sample bag was mislabeled, and that's the origin of this mix-up. Or maybe I am the one who somehow screwed up.  I went back to the text of my order email in which I specify wine:
> 
> View attachment 5259963
> 
> 
> And here's a screenshot from the invoice he sent me via PayPal where he says wine also:
> 
> View attachment 5259964
> 
> I feel mortified about all this because I tried to do something nice by organizing a group order at a discount, and seven people got misled.  The bag I received is lovely, but it is not the color I was anticipating.


This was NOT your fault, @Claudia Herzog . You did NOT screw up.
For once,  Marco misnamed a colour (initially in the sample sale list).

In my opinion, those who are disappointed _should _write to Marco, we all know he will make you new Wine Fiore bags .

 Another solution, if you feel uncomfortable complaining to Marco, -  maybe your Deep Red Little Charlotte would be the perfect, serendipitous Christmas present for someone special?


----------



## djfmn

anitalilac said:


> How Interesting, when he replied my email he did  mentioned that the color is a  deep red and not wine so I  agreed with it. I assume he would do the same with everyone. Anyway  I'm still waiting for mine.
> I dearly hope everyone who's disappointed will get satisfactory solution from Marco, it's a bummer to get what you did not expect. But other then the color, how do you find the size, design and fiore leather itself? Is there a pocket beneath the Flap?


He also sent me an email and told me that the color is deep red and not wine and I said that is the color I wanted. He told me he was emailing everyone in the group order to let them know that the color was deep red. I also assumed everyone had received an email from him. I agreed to the color being the deep red. I love the size and the design and especially the fiore leather. The flap is decorative and not functional. This is a perfect size for me. I really like the Little Charlotte.


----------



## mkpurselover

Fancyfree said:


> This was NOT your fault, @Claudia Herzog . You did NOT screw up.
> For once,  Marco misnamed a colour (initially in the sample sale list).
> 
> In my opinion, those who are disappointed _should _write to Marco, we all know he will make you new Wine Fiore bags .
> 
> Another solution, if you feel uncomfortable complaining to Marco, -  maybe your Deep Red Little Charlotte would be the perfect, serendipitous Christmas present for someone special?


Yes, I second that this was not an error on your part @Claudia Herzog !  you did try and do a wonderful thing.  it's clear on all the order info that this was to be a Wine Fiore,  not a deep red. 
I went back through all my emails with Marco and at no time did he mention a color change.  And oddly my invoice from him said  Wine(deep red), which I thought was just a descriptive comment.   I have emailed him today, advising that I'm looking for a correction to this issue.  
I love your idea @Fancyfree of giving it as an Xmas gift, but my beloved sister is an Autumn, and I'm a Winter. and we don't wear any of the same colors .  Anyway, I'll wait to hear from Msrco.


----------



## Fancyfree

*I would personally not expect any email replies from Marco until Monday at the earliest. *

16 days of Black Friday , with customers in all the world's time zones, 
has been... pretty heavy going, to put it mildly. 
I believe he has an awful lot of sleep to catch up on... .


----------



## tenKrat

Kylacove said:


> Is this a similar size to the Athena or a bit smaller?


From the front, Athena (on left, in green ray nappa) and Charlotte satchel look like the same size. But, Charlotte satchel is actually a bit smaller.



Athena’s front envelope flap pocket, specifically the top of the flap, gives her a bulkier silhouette than Charlotte satchel’s, as you will see clearly from the photo below. Charlotte’s flap lies flat and flush to the bag’s front and is only decorative, so it will always remain flat.



Charlotte satchel is shorter in length than Athena:


----------



## Kylacove

tenKrat, you are a wealth of MM knowledge. Thank you so much


----------



## Coastal jewel

TenKRat. As always, you inspire!!! 

In re to the little charlotte order,  I don’t have a dog in this hunt ( rather purse in the bespoke order).. but what other custom designer would do a bespoke order of a flash sale item, letting people customize the purse except for color … which the group decided to be the same as flash sale.. offer a great price for said order and then have people quibbling over dark red vs. wine?  The sample was labeled wine and everybody wanted the “wine“  from the sample sale (which was actually dark red).  Most designers don’t have the  array of colors that Marco offers..  If he had produced “wine” some may be disappointed because they thought they ordered exactly like the sample sale.  I would hope that everyone remembers that Marco is a small boutique manufacturer providing custom services. He agreed to a single color and 35% discount. Those of us who have been around a long time know that Marco stays in business but it doubtful he has a significant profit margin.  I assume he may be struggling as so many small businesses are… and now he may be “stuck” because  he produced the flash sale bag that was in high demand and people don’t like the color?  I’m not picking a fight.. I’m just hoping for Marco that those of you that like the bag will keep the bag and love the bag. From a distance, I’m just asking that people have “grace”.. because he always has so much…
I know that even when I pick exactly everything I don’t always like what I get…. And when that is the case, I post  on the BST and make some of my money back.


----------



## Kylacove

I understand being disappointed in a color in real life. I ordered a bag that I thought would be a grey and it turned out to be more of a chocolate brown. I ordered the bag again in another grey, but I also fell in love with the chocolate brown one after a while. Take the time to get over the disappointment before you decide that you don't like the bag. Frankly, I've been disappointed in every leather labeled wine for a while as they seem to be muddy with brown in them and not the dark burgundy I picture as wine. What you received is much prettier to me.


----------



## christinemliu

I don't mean to minimize the disappointment some are feeling, I don't have anything to add, but I did want to share a cool discovery that I made yesterday with my Soulmate Midi. So, I wouldn't do this a lot and it was tight because I think I need a longer crossbody strap to do it more comfortably, but look! Soulmate Midi in backpack mode:


----------



## Coastal jewel

Wow.. I have one soulmate that has been out of rotation… (lol… that’s sad. It was my first MM bag back in 15 or 16. ). I’m going to try this!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

tenKrat said:


> I took these pics this evening, so the lighting is bad. Left to right: Charlotte satchel, Little Selene, Zhoe
> View attachment 5254623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254624
> 
> 
> I’m 5’4”. Charlotte satchel is a large bag.
> View attachment 5254625


I am OBSESSED with your Charlotte design! It is bigger than I expected but it looks totally fabulous on you and I love the color blocking.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


----------



## piosavsfan

View attachment 5262567



bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


You did it right!   Glad to see you posting! (This is Julia from FB).


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


Absolutely beautiful! Both bags are just stunning...beginning to think about a Angelica. Would you mind showing the bag with the Theia strap attached?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Both bags are just stunning...beginning to think about a Angelica. Would you mind showing the bag with the Theia strap attached?


Oh yes I can take a pic of that tomorrow! That strap is so comfortable and cute. At the short length it’s a bit clumsy just cuz of the grab handles sticking up but I still like having that option. I’ll mostly satchel carry or long shoulder carry so it’s perfect but also nice to have the short shoulder carry option if I want it! Love that strap!


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh yes I can take a pic of that tomorrow! That strap is so comfortable and cute. At the short length it’s a bit clumsy just cuz of the grab handles sticking up but I still like having that option. I’ll mostly satchel carry or long shoulder carry so it’s perfect but also nice to have the short shoulder carry option if I want it! Love that strap!


Sounds good. I always passed on this style due to the short shoulder/satchel carry, but I'm excited now that it can be worn with a strap.


----------



## djfmn

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


Welcome to the group. We are thrilled to have you join us. You posted perfectly so pleased you share your lovely first order of MM bags. They are beautiful. Love the sauro tan vachetta. I have 2 bags in this leather and it is such a great leather. I love your midi Soulmate in port Merino another fabulous style and leather choice. Enjoy your lovely new bags.


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


 Truly the ultimate combinations of leather and design/model .
Congratulations with your gorgeous bags and welcome to our "club", @bagsbagzbagss


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds good. I always passed on this style due to the short shoulder/satchel carry, but I'm excited now that it can be worn with a strap.


Ok I took some pics for you! I showed with it as a long shoulder carry which I just adore. And I also wanted to show how it nearly tucks inside when not using that strap so that I can switch between the two carry options. And because of Marcos thoughtful placement of the d rings inside it doesn’t alter the satchel carry look when I leave the strap attached! So cute.

as you can see - on the shorter shoulder carry length the Angelica handles are a wee bit in the way. But honestly it’s not uncomfortable to carry in any way that way and with your arm down you can’t even tell the straps are there really so I think it totally works function-wise! It’s cute on the shoulder too! If you did an Angelica with the daphne handles they might lay out of the way a bit more but like I said they don’t bug me as is at all I don’t even know they’re there when wearing it like that! Hope this helps! I love that he let me do this strap it’s such a genius design.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the group. We are thrilled to have you join us. You posted perfectly so pleased you share your lovely first order of MM bags. They are beautiful. Love the sauro tan vachetta. I have 2 bags in this leather and it is such a great leather. I love your midi Soulmate in port Merino another fabulous style and leather choice. Enjoy your lovely new bags.


Awe thank you for the warm welcome!! I can’t think of a better way to be inducted to these bags than a lovely group of fans to share them with!! The sauro tan is incredible and I’m really trying to convince myself one bag in it is enough  the port Merinos is really hard to stop petting it’s sooooo soft. Ugh I just love them!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Truly the ultimate combinations of leather and design/model .
> Congratulations with your gorgeous bags and welcome to our "club", @bagsbagzbagss


Thank you so much!!! I’m so pleased with how they turned out. Even though I went back and forth with poor Marco for about a week designing these it was the first time I designed a custom bag and felt complete peace once the order was placed! Marco made me feel so confident in my choices and worked to get my the type of leather I was really desiring for my Angelica. I went in with the intention to order the Angelica and ended up ordering 3 (then a 4th with Black Friday) at once  they turned out better than imagined and I can’t wait for my next two! My fourth is a “surprise bag” designed by Marco with just a little bit of direction and I cannot wait to see what he comes up with!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ok I took some pics for you! I showed with it as a long shoulder carry which I just adore. And I also wanted to show how it nearly tucks inside when not using that strap so that I can switch between the two carry options. And because of Marcos thoughtful placement of the d rings inside it doesn’t alter the satchel carry look when I leave the strap attached! So cute.
> 
> as you can see - on the shorter shoulder carry length the Angelica handles are a wee bit in the way. But honestly it’s not uncomfortable to carry in any way that way and with your arm down you can’t even tell the straps are there really so I think it totally works function-wise! It’s cute on the shoulder too! If you did an Angelica with the daphne handles they might lay out of the way a bit more but like I said they don’t bug me as is at all I don’t even know they’re there when wearing it like that! Hope this helps! I love that he let me do this strap it’s such a genius design.



Swoony!  What a superb choice for your debut Massacces!


----------



## flexomonkey

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ok I took some pics for you! I showed with it as a long shoulder carry which I just adore. And I also wanted to show how it nearly tucks inside when not using that strap so that I can switch between the two carry options. And because of Marcos thoughtful placement of the d rings inside it doesn’t alter the satchel carry look when I leave the strap attached! So cute.
> 
> as you can see - on the shorter shoulder carry length the Angelica handles are a wee bit in the way. But honestly it’s not uncomfortable to carry in any way that way and with your arm down you can’t even tell the straps are there really so I think it totally works function-wise! It’s cute on the shoulder too! If you did an Angelica with the daphne handles they might lay out of the way a bit more but like I said they don’t bug me as is at all I don’t even know they’re there when wearing it like that! Hope this helps! I love that he let me do this strap it’s such a genius design.


 Wowww I am just emailing Marco about an Angelica and I looove yours!! Is your strap the regular length or the 3" longer??


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ok I took some pics for you! I showed with it as a long shoulder carry which I just adore. And I also wanted to show how it nearly tucks inside when not using that strap so that I can switch between the two carry options. And because of Marcos thoughtful placement of the d rings inside it doesn’t alter the satchel carry look when I leave the strap attached! So cute.
> 
> as you can see - on the shorter shoulder carry length the Angelica handles are a wee bit in the way. But honestly it’s not uncomfortable to carry in any way that way and with your arm down you can’t even tell the straps are there really so I think it totally works function-wise! It’s cute on the shoulder too! If you did an Angelica with the daphne handles they might lay out of the way a bit more but like I said they don’t bug me as is at all I don’t even know they’re there when wearing it like that! Hope this helps! I love that he let me do this strap it’s such a genius design.


Welcome @bagsbagzbagss!! I love the mod shots, you're so good at these. I can't wait for my Angelica and love all the different ways to wear this style. So happy that you've found MM!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

flexomonkey said:


> Wowww I am just emailing Marco about an Angelica and I looove yours!! Is your strap the regular length or the 3" longer??


Mine is just the regular length!  I’m 5’2” for reference too!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd


You did a great job with your photos.  Pretty bags.


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have no idea if I’m doing this right as I’m still getting used to this forum but I wanted to share pics here of my first order!
> Angelica in sauro tan vachetta with light gold hardware, burgundy lining and a theia long strap.
> Port Merinos soulmate midi with black straps and light gunmetal hardware and silver lining. I am obsessedddd



My very first MM order also contained a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi! I love that colour and it's still so soft. Merinos leather is really hardy considering how soft and thin it feels. Not a scratch on my Soulmate Midi after 2 years.

Sauro Tan Vachetta looks amazing in anything.  Is this the old Vachetta instead of the new Handmade Vachetta? And what a brilliant idea to use Theia strap with Angelia! Are there any bags that aren't elevated by the Theia strap? It's the best strap design ever.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> My very first MM order also contained a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi! I love that colour and it's still so soft. Merinos leather is really hardy considering how soft and thin it feels. Not a scratch on my Soulmate Midi after 2 years.
> 
> Sauro Tan Vachetta looks amazing in anything.  Is this the old Vachetta instead of the new Handmade Vachetta? And what a brilliant idea to use Theia strap with Angelia! Are there any bags that aren't elevated by the Theia strap? It's the best strap design ever.


I LOVE the Merinos! I’m so impressed with how lightweight and soft and drapey it is while still seeming really durable and resilient. I’m so glad I also have a caramel merinos Hera midi coming soon too! 

I’m honestly not sure but yes I think so as I referred to an old pic of a bag when asking for the leather and he scrounged some up for me even though it was gone haha! I am so grateful cuz once I laid eyes on that leather nothing else was really measuring up! Lol. I’m so into the Theia strap and am excited I have it on my midi Hera coming too!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> My very first MM order also contained a Port Merinos Soulmate Midi! I love that colour and it's still so soft. Merinos leather is really hardy considering how soft and thin it feels. Not a scratch on my Soulmate Midi after 2 years.
> 
> Sauro Tan Vachetta looks amazing in anything.  Is this the old Vachetta instead of the new Handmade Vachetta? And what a brilliant idea to use Theia strap with Angelia! Are there any bags that aren't elevated by the Theia strap? It's the best strap design ever.


I wonder if it was your port Merinos soulmate I saw a pic of that made me jump to ordering one! Haha!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I LOVE the Merinos! I’m so impressed with how lightweight and soft and drapey it is while still seeming really durable and resilient. I’m so glad I also have a caramel merinos Hera midi coming soon too!
> 
> I’m honestly not sure but yes I think so as I referred to an old pic of a bag when asking for the leather and he scrounged some up for me even though it was gone haha! I am so grateful cuz once I laid eyes on that leather nothing else was really measuring up! Lol. I’m so into the Theia strap and am excited I have it on my midi Hera coming too!


I have loved the Theia strap since I first discoverd Marco. The best one he has created IMHO.


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ok I took some pics for you! I showed with it as a long shoulder carry which I just adore. And I also wanted to show how it nearly tucks inside when not using that strap so that I can switch between the two carry options. And because of Marcos thoughtful placement of the d rings inside it doesn’t alter the satchel carry look when I leave the strap attached! So cute.
> 
> as you can see - on the shorter shoulder carry length the Angelica handles are a wee bit in the way. But honestly it’s not uncomfortable to carry in any way that way and with your arm down you can’t even tell the straps are there really so I think it totally works function-wise! It’s cute on the shoulder too! If you did an Angelica with the daphne handles they might lay out of the way a bit more but like I said they don’t bug me as is at all I don’t even know they’re there when wearing it like that! Hope this helps! I love that he let me do this strap it’s such a genius design.


Thanks so much for modeling the bag! It looks great on you especially with the longer shoulder strap carry.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks so much for modeling the bag! It looks great on you especially with the longer shoulder strap carry.


Awe thank you! And my pleasure to show it off! Haha. I really do love it with the long shoulder carry and it’s so comfy to carry that way. Even in the Vachetta and loaded up with stuff it doesn’t feel that heavy with the comfy straps!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just received a beautiful brand new MM bag from another poster.  A blue iris verona Victoria.  Everyone knows my obsession with verona, so I was  thrilled to find one for sale now that it has been discontinued by the tannery. The blue iris color is absolutely stunning.  There is no way to capture the correct color in a photograph. It is much bluer than purple which works for me. Purple is not one of my favorite colors. Plus,  it has that new leather smell that I love.

This is the full sized Victoria which is bigger than the bags I have been carrying recently. However, it is not heavy, it is easy to carry and hugs the body.

A nice Christmas gift to me from me. Actually half of my gifts to me.  I am waiting on a bouquet.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Bag of the day.....garnet red Verona Hera with Theia strap. I wanted Bordeaux Verona, but Marco ran out of  it before I got around to ordering. Im very happy with this color though. It’s darker than the first picture shows. The second picture is a more accurate representation of the color. I miss Verona(sigh).


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received a beautiful brand new MM bag from another poster.  A blue iris verona Victoria.  Everyone knows my obsession with verona, so I was  thrilled to find one for sale now that it has been discontinued by the tannery. The blue iris color is absolutely stunning.  There is no way to capture the correct color in a photograph. It is much bluer than purple which works for me. Purple is not one of my favorite colors. Plus,  it has that new leather smell that I love.
> 
> This is the full sized Victoria which is bigger than the bags I have been carrying recently. However, it is not heavy, it is easy to carry and hugs the body.
> 
> A nice Christmas gift to me from me. Actually half of my gifts to me.  I am waiting on a bouquet.
> View attachment 5265217


Absolutely gorgeous! I’ve been eyeing this style can you tell me more about it?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Bag of the day.....garnet red Verona Hera with Theia strap. I wanted Bordeaux Verona, but Marco ran out of  it before I got around to ordering. Im very happy with this color though. It’s darker than the first picture shows. The second picture is a more accurate representation of the color. I miss Verona(sigh).
> View attachment 5265266
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265265


Eeeeeek this makes me so excited for my Hera! This is stunning!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Eeeeeek this makes me so excited for my Hera! This is stunning!!!


Thank you! Hera is a great style.

Victoria is also a wonderful style. I have one in merinos, and one in pebbled leather. It’s a great tote. I love that you can completely change the look by configuring the snaps so the sides of the bag are folded in like SouthernBelle shows above, or configured to look like a regular tote.
Here’s a picture of mine in octane merinos with side snaps in “tote” mode. My bag also doesn’t have the top flap, as I prefer it that way.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you! Hera is a great style.
> 
> Victoria is also a wonderful style. I have one in merinos, and one in pebbled leather. It’s a great tote. I love that you can completely change the look by configuring the snaps so the sides of the bag are folded in like SouthernBelle shows above, or configured to look like a regular tote.
> Here’s a picture of mine in octane merinos with side snaps in “tote” mode. My bag also doesn’t have the top flap, as I prefer it that way.
> 
> View attachment 5265374


Omgggg now I “need” one. I was just thinking I’d probably prefer without the flap and seeing yours without it just confirmed it for me. It’s also stunning in merinos wow! Adding to my “need” list for sure. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I just received a beautiful brand new MM bag from another poster.  A blue iris verona Victoria.  Everyone knows my obsession with verona, so I was  thrilled to find one for sale now that it has been discontinued by the tannery. The blue iris color is absolutely stunning.  There is no way to capture the correct color in a photograph. It is much bluer than purple which works for me. Purple is not one of my favorite colors. Plus,  it has that new leather smell that I love.
> 
> This is the full sized Victoria which is bigger than the bags I have been carrying recently. However, it is not heavy, it is easy to carry and hugs the body.
> 
> A nice Christmas gift to me from me. Actually half of my gifts to me.  I am waiting on a bouquet.
> View attachment 5265217


Gorgeous color! I adore the Victoria - it is, so far, my favorite MM style (I think)!



bagsbagzbagss said:


> Omgggg now I “need” one. I was just thinking I’d probably prefer without the flap and seeing yours without it just confirmed it for me. It’s also stunning in merinos wow! Adding to my “need” list for sure. Thank you for sharing!


The Victoria is a fabulous style! It was my first MM bag, and I think my favorite so far. I love totes, so it already has that going in its favor for me, but I also like how it's a bit different than any 'ol tote bag. It's a bit more elegant than a lot of totes I see. I also really love how you can change up the look by folding the side on or not. It's a super comfortable carry, and the full-size is a good everyday size for me. I too debated the flap closure as I really prefer my totes to be open top. I ultimately kept it though because I felt it it added to the overall look and "Victoria-ness" of it, and I'm really glad that I did, but either way is beautiful!


----------



## southernbelle43

BagsBagzBagss, the other posters have described the Victoria style quite well..the smaller look with the sides in or the open tote style.  This makes it quite versatile. I had the midi size which is a nice size for carrying the usual day to day things with plenty of room.  And the regular size which is better for those who carry a lot more, like a water bottle, an iPad , etc.  I am retired and don’t carry much now, but I still enjoy big bags.  The no flap version is nice if you prefer open tops.  For me the flap is what makes it distinguishable from other bags like the Selene. But either  way it is a nice bag.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Gorgeous color! I adore the Victoria - it is, so far, my favorite MM style (I think)!
> 
> 
> The Victoria is a fabulous style! It was my first MM bag, and I think my favorite so far. I love totes, so it already has that going in its favor for me, but I also like how it's a bit different than any 'ol tote bag. It's a bit more elegant than a lot of totes I see. I also really love how you can change up the look by folding the side on or not. It's a super comfortable carry, and the full-size is a good everyday size for me. I too debated the flap closure as I really prefer my totes to be open top. I ultimately kept it though because I felt it it added to the overall look and "Victoria-ness" of it, and I'm really glad that I did, but either way is beautiful!


Oh! I forgot, which Victoria do you have? And you don't find the flap closure fiddly?


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> Oh! I forgot, which Victoria do you have? And you don't find the flap closure fiddly?


I have the full size Victoria in black metallic leather, dark gunmetal hardware, and marine lining. I adore it. The leather is so soft, and I love black combined with black/dark gunmetal hardware-it’s just so chic to me.

I opted to get a hidden magnetic closure for the flap rather than the regular magnetic closure. My reasoning was that I could just tuck the flap in, if needed, and with a hidden magnet it wouldn’t be so noticeable or look odd with the flap tucked in. It felt like a “best of both worlds” solution to me. It does work the way I envisioned-I can tuck the flap in, and there’s not a super noticeable magnetic closure visible. But, if I were to do it again, I think I’d do the regular closure. The hidden magnetic closure isn’t as strong, which Marco had said would be the case before I confirmed my order. What this means though is that sometimes if the bag is stuffed and I still want to use the flap, it pops open because it’s not as strong of a closure. I do find that a bit annoying, but I can overlook it (especially as it was my choice to begin with). The flap, in general though, is fine for me. I don’t find it fiddly (other than the popping open issue, which again, is my fault). Like @southernbelle43, I like the flap because I feel like it distinguishes it from other totes, and even though I still consider myself and open-top tote gal in general, with the Victoria, I find myself wanting to use the flap more often than not.


----------



## ajamy

southernbelle43 said:


> BagsBagzBagss, the other posters have described the Victoria style quite well..the smaller look with the sides in or the open tote style.  This makes it quite versatile. I had the midi size which is a nice size for carrying the usual day to day things with plenty of room.  And the regular size which is better for those who carry a lot more, like a water bottle, an iPad , etc.  I am retired and don’t carry much now, but I still enjoy big bags.  The no flap version is nice if you prefer open tops.  For me the flap is what makes it distinguishable from other bags like the Selene. But either  way it is a nice bag.


Victoria midi is definitely my favourite of all Marco’s styles, I have five of them! I think that the flap with its stitching detail really enhances the distinctive look, and I always have the sides folded in, I don’t find the flap fiddly.


----------



## southernbelle43

ajamy said:


> Victoria midi is definitely my favourite of all Marco’s styles, I have five of them! I think that the flap with its stitching detail really enhances the distinctive look, and I always have the sides folded in, I don’t find the flap fiddly.


Me too.  I have my Selene midi for an open tote and it looks very similiar, so I prefer the flap. This is what is so fabulous about Massaccesi bags. You get to pick and choose your changes!


----------



## Fancyfree

ajamy said:


> Victoria midi is definitely my favourite of all Marco’s styles, I have five of them! I think that the flap with its stitching detail really enhances the distinctive look, and I always have the sides folded in, I don’t find the flap fiddly.


In which leathers are your Victorias? And which leather do you prefer for Victoria?
Would love  to see photo of all your Victorias.......


----------



## HermesHope

I have a couple of Victoria’s too! With the flap closure…


----------



## bagshopr

Ladies- I am overwhelmed at the thought of special ordering a bag. Too many choices! I would prefer to go the pre-owned route where someone else has made decisions for me. I see three Massaccesi bags are currently listed on Ebay. I didn't see any on Poshmark. Is there another site I should check as well?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@HermesHope That croc Victoria is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bagshopr said:


> Ladies- I am overwhelmed at the thought of special ordering a bag. Too many choices! I would prefer to go the pre-owned route where someone else has made decisions for me. I see three Massaccesi bags are currently listed on Ebay. I didn't see any on Poshmark. Is there another site I should check as well?


The Massacesi BST FB group


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

HermesHope said:


> I have a couple of Victoria’s too! With the flap closure…
> 
> View attachment 5265850
> View attachment 5265851
> View attachment 5265852
> View attachment 5265853
> 
> View attachment 5265855


Oh my gosh these are soooo cute! And now I’m loving the flap


----------



## TotinScience

Life is better in color! With my citrus Tuscania juliet midi


----------



## southernbelle43

HermesHope said:


> I have a couple of Victoria’s too! With the flap closure…
> 
> View attachment 5265850
> View attachment 5265851
> View attachment 5265852
> View attachment 5265853
> 
> View attachment 5265855


Gorgeous!!


----------



## southernbelle43

TotinScience said:


> Life is better in color! With my citrus Tuscania juliet midi
> 
> View attachment 5266463


That bag is still awesome!!!


----------



## djfmn

I finally picked the details of my BF midi Bouquet. I had selected the leather which is Granite grey velvet Verona but I had not made a decision on the HW and lining. I got some input from @tenKrat who suggested a yellow lining. I also asked Marco and he agreed that yellow would be a great lining. Originally I was going to go with a lambskin lining and Marco said that it would add weight as he knows I do not like heavy bags. He suggest silver HW and I decided to go with light gunmetal hardware. Silver and light gunmetal are very similar but if I want a softer silver I select light gunmetal hardware. It is such a lovely style I am looking forward to getting this lovely bag.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

djfmn said:


> I finally picked the details of my BF midi Bouquet. I had selected the leather which is Granite grey velvet Verona but I had not made a decision on the HW and lining. I got some input from @tenKrat who suggested a yellow lining. I also asked Marco and he agreed that yellow would be a great lining. Originally I was going to go with a lambskin lining and Marco said that it would add weight as he knows I do not like heavy bags. He suggest silver HW and I decided to go with light gunmetal hardware. Silver and light gunmetal are very similar but if I want a softer silver I select light gunmetal hardware. It is such a lovely style I am looking forward to getting this lovely bag.


Ohhhh you got a midi bouquet I am so intrigued by this style! The velvet Veronas look incredible I definitely want something in that leather eventually. I can’t wait to see this will be fantastic!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

TotinScience said:


> Life is better in color! With my citrus Tuscania juliet midi
> 
> View attachment 5266463


Ahhhh another style I need


----------



## southernbelle43

The pandemic and other things have rather tamped down my bag enjoyment. But I may be getting it back. When I saw TotinScience's cute Juliet I found mine and changed into it. I had forgotten what a great little bag this is.  Here she is in burgundy vacchetta.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagshopr said:


> Ladies- I am overwhelmed at the thought of special ordering a bag. Too many choices! I would prefer to go the pre-owned route where someone else has made decisions for me. I see three Massaccesi bags are currently listed on Ebay. I didn't see any on Poshmark. Is there another site I should check as well?


Absolutely check the Massaccesi Buy Sell and Trade site (BST) on Facebook. There are usually some great bargains there and you can post what you are looking for...size and style. Good luck.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> I took these pics this evening, so the lighting is bad. Left to right: Charlotte satchel, Little Selene, Zhoe
> View attachment 5254623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254624
> 
> 
> I’m 5’4”. Charlotte satchel is a large bag.
> View attachment 5254625


That Charlotte satchel is awesome!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ohhhh you got a midi bouquet I am so intrigued by this style! The velvet Veronas look incredible I definitely want something in that leather eventually. I can’t wait to see this will be fantastic!!!


If you want Velvet Verona, get it sooner rather than later. I don't know what he has left, if anything, and it's not coming back. It's a really fabulous leather.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> The pandemic and other things have rather tamped down my bag enjoyment. But I may be getting it back. When I saw TotinScience's cute Juliet I found mine and changed into it. I had forgotten what a great little bag this is.  Here she is in burgundy vacchetta.
> View attachment 5266677


Oh my goodness I need this!! How stunning!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

piosavsfan said:


> If you want Velvet Verona, get it sooner rather than later. I don't know what he has left, if anything, and it's not coming back. It's a really fabulous leather.


Oh shoot good to know!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh my goodness I need this!! How stunning!!!


Thank you.


----------



## djfmn

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh shoot good to know!!!


I bought a midi Diva in purple velvet verona. I love the leather so much I had to get a second bag in this leather that is why I am getting the midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona.
The Diva and midi Diva have a tassel but I asked Marco to remove the tassel as I am not a tassel person.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Finally took out “Teddy” after a long hiatus.  Aura in dark grey merinos with lamb fur and dark gunmetal hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> If you want Velvet Verona, get it sooner rather than later. I don't know what he has left, if anything, and it's not coming back. It's a really fabulous leather.


Thank you for posting this. I missed out on the velvet verona the last time, so I immediately contacted Marco to see what he had left.  He sent me a color chart and I changed my Bouquet midi to deer velvet verona with an orange lining.  Here is the chart he sent of what he has.  Apparently there is enough for a full size bag in all of these colors.


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I bought a midi Diva in purple velvet verona. I love the leather so much I had to get a second bag in this leather that is why I am getting the midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona.
> The Diva and midi Diva have a tassel but I asked Marco to remove the tassel as I am not a tassel person.
> 
> View attachment 5266997


I love the purple Velvet Verona so much. Such a gorgeous color.


----------



## piosavsfan

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I missed out on the velvet verona the last time, so I immediately contacted Marco to see what he had left.  He sent me a color chart and I changed my Bouquet midi to deer velvet verona with an orange lining.  Here is the chart he sent of what he has.  Apparently there is enough for a full size bag in all of these colors.
> View attachment 5267051


Glad you were able to get a bag in this leather! You will love it.


----------



## Fancyfree

I love the look of Diva Midi and have many times wondered whether I should order one... Such a pretty little bucket bag, so tempting in Marco's soft leathers...

But I never pull the trigger because I keep wondering whether I find it too "short" a bucket bag , - it is no taller than it is wide .
I realize I can ask Marco if he would be willing to make me a taller version...

But I am unsure and would really appreciate some advice .
Those of you who own a Diva Midi, do you think the interior would be accessible enough with taller sides? 
How much taller do you think would work OK? 

Any advice or thoughts very much appreciated


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh my goodness I need this!! How stunning!!!


Apparently my hubby shares your thoughts about this bag. He has come to me twice today and remarked on how pretty it is.  One of our private jokes relates to an old tv car ad in which a Spanish actor said that it had “rich Corinthian leather.“ We learned  there was no such thing, they just made it up.  Today he said he really liked the leather on this bag…it looks like rich Corinthian leather.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Glad you were able to get a bag in this leather! You will love it.


I had a heck of a time picking a color.  What sold me on the deer color was seeing a Penelope in that one In post  38,053 by Christinemlui   It emphasizes the texture to perfection.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> Apparently my hubby shares your thoughts about this bag. He has come to me twice today and remarked on how pretty it is.  One of our private jokes relates to an old tv car ad in which a Spanish actor said that it had “rich Corinthian leather.“ We learned  there was no such thing, they just made it up.  Today he said he really liked the leather on this bag…it looks like rich Corinthian leather.


Hahahaha now THAT is a testament to a bags beauty when the husband approves!!! I’m seriously debating copying it. Was thinking maybe even the dark green Vachetta or dark taupe but I honestly love it in your burgundy!!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I had a heck of a time picking a color.  What sold me on the deer color was seeing a Penelope in that one In post  38,053 by Christinemlui   It emphasizes the texture to perfection.



@southernbelle43, thank you for the shout-out! Always happy to help and to enable, . Here are two more pictures, one with flash and without flash, with a brown Verona (the more recent batch I think) Little Penelope:



I'm loving the inside too:


----------



## coach943

Sickgrl13 said:


> Finally took out “Teddy” after a long hiatus.  Aura in dark grey merinos with lamb fur and dark gunmetal hardware.
> View attachment 5267001


I love, love, love that bag. The lamb's fur is just perfect on that bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hahahaha now THAT is a testament to a bags beauty when the husband approves!!! I’m seriously debating copying it. Was thinking maybe even the dark green Vachetta or dark taupe but I honestly love it in your burgundy!!


One word about vacchetta for this bag. I do not see the original vacchetta that I bought being offered now on Marco’s site, only the “handmade vacchetta” which may not be as thick as the original. It is so thick and stiff where the beautifully rolled edges are next to the zipper that I broke both zippers trying to close the bag.  In any other style it would not be that tightly fitted.  



I was able to repair them thankfully but I have to be careful zipping and unzipping. The leather is softening now so it is getting easier to open and close. You may want to check and see if this handmade vacchetta is a thinner leather.   Feel free to share this post with Marco and he can advise you. Hugs


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @southernbelle43, thank you for the shout-out! Always happy to help and to enable, . Here are two more pictures, one with flash and without flash, with a brown Verona (the more recent batch I think) Little Penelope:
> View attachment 5267377
> View attachment 5267378
> 
> I'm loving the inside too:
> View attachment 5267386


Yea,  thank you for the extra photos. They make me even more comfortable that I made the right decision.


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for posting this. I missed out on the velvet verona the last time, so I immediately contacted Marco to see what he had left.  He sent me a color chart and I changed my Bouquet midi to deer velvet verona with an orange lining.  Here is the chart he sent of what he has.  Apparently there is enough for a full size bag in all of these colors.
> View attachment 5267051


Oh, good choice. That deer color looks exquisite!


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> @southernbelle43, thank you for the shout-out! Always happy to help and to enable, . Here are two more pictures, one with flash and without flash, with a brown Verona (the more recent batch I think) Little Penelope:
> View attachment 5267377
> View attachment 5267378
> 
> I'm loving the inside too:
> View attachment 5267386


Wow! Beautiful leathers!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I love the look of Diva Midi and have many times wondered whether I should order one... Such a pretty little bucket bag, so tempting in Marco's soft leathers...
> 
> But I never pull the trigger because I keep wondering whether I find it too "short" a bucket bag , - it is no taller than it is wide .
> I realize I can ask Marco if he would be willing to make me a taller version...
> 
> But I am unsure and would really appreciate some advice .
> Those of you who own a Diva Midi, do you think the interior would be accessible enough with taller sides?
> How much taller do you think would work OK?
> 
> Any advice or thoughts very much appreciated



Hi @Fancyfree! I think it depends on what you carry? I did a little experiment for someone that I posted somewhere showing a full size lotion fit in the bag (she was trying to see if her umbrella would fit) in the Diva Midi. Although mine is on her way to a new owner, it's a really cute style and actually more spacious than you would think. I just have too many bags and am needing more space haha.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Can anyone show me the full sized Juliet on the body? Bonus if you can compare to the Midi as well? Also curious in Diva and Diva Midi comparisons. I'm having a hard time visualizing just how big the full sizes are.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Fancyfree! I think it depends on what you carry? I did a little experiment for someone that I posted somewhere showing a full size lotion fit in the bag (she was trying to see if her umbrella would fit) in the Diva Midi. Although mine is on her way to a new owner, it's a really cute style and actually more spacious than you would think. I just have too many bags and am needing more space haha.


I am not worried about how much Diva Midi will fit, - your excellent lotion photo proved that she is large enough for my _needs _

My issue is actually that I feel the Diva Midi _*looks*_ a bit squat. That she would be prettier if she were a little taller...

But I am uncertain as to whether taller sides would be impractical. Specifically *how* much taller before the interior becomes less accessible... One inch? 2 inches?

No good having a pretty, taller Diva Midi if I find it difficult to access the interior...


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Some mod shots of the Soulmate Midi in port merinos.


----------



## tenKrat

Hera in purple velvet Verona today. A velvety, textured leather in a saturated purple is dreamy…


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Can anyone show me the full sized Juliet on the body? Bonus if you can compare to the Midi as well? Also curious in Diva and Diva Midi comparisons. I'm having a hard time visualizing just how big the full sizes are.


I am not sure but I thought I saw a comparison of these two sizes on the Massaccesi pictures only thread. Try searching on it.
The comparison on the Juliet was posted by Orchidmyst in this thread at 27,877.  The size difference on the Juliet is huge.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Hera in purple velvet Verona today. A velvety, textured leather in a saturated purple is dreamy…
> View attachment 5267876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5267877


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Astra hobo in Cuoio vachetta is gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

I think a little silver bling is right for this holiday season.  Little Athena in lead Africa.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> I think a little silver bling is right for this holiday season.  Little Athena in lead Africa.
> View attachment 5271281



Ohhhhhhh that's EVERYTHING!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Someone help me  I want a velvet Verona bag and a daphne.
For velvet Verona - Selene or Victoria? Or something else? Angel? Juliet?

for daphne I know I want Vachetta again - dark green? Bordeaux? Dark taupe?


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Someone help me  I want a velvet Verona bag and a daphne.
> For velvet Verona - Selene or Victoria? Or something else? Angel? Juliet?
> 
> for daphne I know I want Vachetta again - dark green? Bordeaux? Dark taupe?


He bouquet is perfect for velvet verona.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> He bouquet is perfect for velvet verona.


That’s a great suggestion I’d forgotten about that one! Or maybe a diva! So many options


----------



## BittyMonkey

bagshopr said:


> Ladies- I am overwhelmed at the thought of special ordering a bag. Too many choices! I would prefer to go the pre-owned route where someone else has made decisions for me. I see three Massaccesi bags are currently listed on Ebay. I didn't see any on Poshmark. Is there another site I should check as well?


When I list bags I list them on Posh. I’ll let you know if I put anything up.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

bagshopr said:


> Ladies- I am overwhelmed at the thought of special ordering a bag. Too many choices! I would prefer to go the pre-owned route where someone else has made decisions for me. I see three Massaccesi bags are currently listed on Ebay. I didn't see any on Poshmark. Is there another site I should check as well?



There are approximately nineteen pre-loved bags for sale, and one offered as a gift with shipping, on the Facebook Massaccesi BST.  We also allow Belen Echandias to be sold there, since it's all Marco's work.  Some of the listings overlap with what you'll see on eBay and Poshmark.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

@tenKrat ive been told you’re the expert at color blocking! I want a velvet Verona bag and was considering a color blocking with the taupe and deer colors. Or maybe even taupe, deer, and very dark brown? Or getting crazy and throwing in a dark brown Napa for the straps or something.
The styles I was considering for it are: angel midi, Victoria midi, Selene midi and now the bouquet midi.
I’d love your expert insight if you had time and didn’t mind!


----------



## christinemliu

Oh! It looks like the Bouquet Midi is on a special sale. It's usually 335 euro, but you can see on the website it's offered at 255 euro! I bet Marco will honor that price on email orders.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> He bouquet is perfect for velvet verona.


Pleased to know that as I have one on order. Midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Pleased to know that as I have one on order. Midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona.


That will be luscious. I wanted a gray bag,  but Hubby talked me into deer color.  Either one will br perfect for that style  bag.


----------



## sunnydaye

Hi everyone, trying to decide on my first MM bag purchase.. I'd love a shoulder bag type and I want to know who here has a small bag that can still fit a kindle or an iPad mini? Thank you!


----------



## christinemliu

sunnydaye said:


> Hi everyone, trying to decide on my first MM bag purchase.. I'd love a shoulder bag type and I want to know who here has a small bag that can still fit a kindle or an iPad mini? Thank you!


Oh welcome @sunnydaye !! Ask away! Hope you love your first purchase. So this is the regular sized Penelope, with an added D-ring so it can be crossbody, and a Kindle on top. The larger Kindle Fires might be a tighter fit though. The Penelope Messenger is a similar size but with way more pockets. I think the majority of his small bags are this size or larger, so you really can't go wrong . Thus, I know, I probably didn't help narrow down your choices that much haha. Welcome to the fun and myriad of choices that Marco offers!!!


----------



## tenKrat

bagsbagzbagss said:


> @tenKrat ive been told you’re the expert at color blocking! I want a velvet Verona bag and was considering a color blocking with the taupe and deer colors. Or maybe even taupe, deer, and very dark brown? Or getting crazy and throwing in a dark brown Napa for the straps or something.
> The styles I was considering for it are: angel midi, Victoria midi, Selene midi and now the bouquet midi.
> I’d love your expert insight if you had time and didn’t mind!


Hi, I’ll try to help. Let’s talk offline. I’ll PM you, so check your Conversations later.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

tenKrat said:


> Hi, I’ll try to help. Let’s talk offline. I’ll PM you, so check your Conversations later.


Wonderful! Thank you  looking forward to your insight!


----------



## djfmn

sunnydaye said:


> Hi everyone, trying to decide on my first MM bag purchase.. I'd love a shoulder bag type and I want to know who here has a small bag that can still fit a kindle or an iPad mini? Thank you!


Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you.
I will try all of my smaller MM bags to see if my Kindle fits into it. I have little Selene, little Muse, Mia, Clio, midi Sabrina, midi Diva, little Diana,  Aura, little Athena, little Tulipano , midi aurora, midi Modena little Zhoe and Zhoe. These are all smaller bags. 
Do you prefer structured or unstructured styles?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you.
> I will try all of my smaller MM bags to see if my Kindle fits into it. I have little Selene, little Muse, Mia, Clio, midi Sabrina, midi Diva, little Diana,  Aura, little Athena, little Tulipano , midi aurora, midi Modena little Zhoe and Zhoe. These are all smaller bags.
> Do you prefer structured or unstructured styles?



You also have a Little Charlotte, but I would be surprised if that one fit a Kindle.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Finally got my midnight Tuscania Demetra after a very long wait! I conditioned the leather as soon as I took it out of the box. This is a great shopper bag. Mods: extended flat handles. Flat edges around the top of the bag so they’re not “puffy” for lack of a better word and added an exterior rear pocket separated into two. Overall I’m satisfied, just should have made straps a little bit thinner, about the size of the Victoria straps would have been perfect.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Finally got my midnight Tuscania Demetra after a very long wait! I conditioned the leather as soon as I took it out of the box. This is a great shopper bag. Mods: extended flat handles. Flat edges around the top of the bag so they’re not “puffy” for lack of a better word and added an exterior rear pocket separated into two. Overall I’m satisfied, just should have made straps a little bit thinner, about the size of the Victoria straps would have been perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5273573
> View attachment 5273574
> View attachment 5273575


This leather is absolutely stunning. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> Finally got my midnight Tuscania Demetra after a very long wait! I conditioned the leather as soon as I took it out of the box. This is a great shopper bag. Mods: extended flat handles. Flat edges around the top of the bag so they’re not “puffy” for lack of a better word and added an exterior rear pocket separated into two. Overall I’m satisfied, just should have made straps a little bit thinner, about the size of the Victoria straps would have been perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5273573
> View attachment 5273574
> View attachment 5273575



The Demetra never flipped my pancakes, but looking at your customization, I realize it was all because of the original handles.  These flat handles totally change the bag for me, and they look beautiful.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Claudia Herzog said:


> The Demetra never flipped my pancakes, but looking at your customization, I realize it was all because of the original handles.  These flat handles totally change the bag for me, and they look beautiful.


Well, I can’t take credit for the handles. Quite a few ladies have requested that modification from Marco. The sticking point for me, with Demetra, was that the top edges of the bag didn’t have the nice, clean edge I wanted, so I paid extra to have Marco change that.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> Well, I can’t take credit for the handles. Quite a few ladies have requested that modification from Marco. The sticking point for me, with Demetra, was that the top edges of the bag didn’t have the nice, clean edge I wanted, so I paid extra to have Marco change that.



That change to the top edges is super nice. That's so creative! Demetra is such a huggable tote that holds all the things...I bet she must be weightless in Tuscania.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> That change to the top edges is super nice. That's so creative! Demetra is such a huggable tote that holds all the things...I bet she must be weightless in Tuscania.


This is the inspiration picture I sent to Marco. This Rough &Tumble tote had the top edges I wanted for my Demetra. If I get another Demetra, I’m definitely going for a thinner strap. Not as thin as the R&T tote though.
Strangely enough, I took all my things out of my Victoria, and put them in the Demetra and it feels heavier than the pebbled Victoria. So much so, that my shoulder is a little bothered. It must be the straps. I experienced something similar with my very first MM bag, so I hope this is just a temporary adjustment period.


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Finally got my midnight Tuscania Demetra after a very long wait! I conditioned the leather as soon as I took it out of the box. This is a great shopper bag. Mods: extended flat handles. Flat edges around the top of the bag so they’re not “puffy” for lack of a better word and added an exterior rear pocket separated into two. Overall I’m satisfied, just should have made straps a little bit thinner, about the size of the Victoria straps would have been perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5273573
> View attachment 5273574
> View attachment 5273575


Great job with this. I really like your modifications.


----------



## jkern04

Claudia Herzog said:


> You also have a Little Charlotte, but I would be surprised if that one fit a Kindle.


I have the Little Charlotte as well and it does fit my Kindle.  I have one of the older Paperwhites, so not sure if that makes a difference.  The dimensions of my Kindle with a slimline cover is 6.5 inches by 4.75 inches.  Fits with room to spare length and height.


----------



## Cleda

sunnydaye said:


> Hi everyone, trying to decide on my first MM bag purchase.. I'd love a shoulder bag type and I want to know who here has a small bag that can still fit a kindle or an iPad mini? Thank you!



Little Minerva is another small bag from MM that I like very much. I don't have a Kindle or iPad mini to try it in though, hope someone else can help with it.



Devyn Danielle said:


> Well, I can’t take credit for the handles. Quite a few ladies have requested that modification from Marco. The sticking point for me, with Demetra, was that the top edges of the bag didn’t have the nice, clean edge I wanted, so I paid extra to have Marco change that.



Wow until your pictures, I never realised that it was also the puffy top edge and thick handles that put me off the Demetra. Now it looks like a possible candidate for a roomy tote, and it looks divine in Midnight Tuscania!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> Well, I can’t take credit for the handles. Quite a few ladies have requested that modification from Marco. The sticking point for me, with Demetra, was that the top edges of the bag didn’t have the nice, clean edge I wanted, so I paid extra to have Marco change that.



The top edge makes such a difference!


----------



## Shelby33

Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could jump in here to ask a question about a BE bag-do any of you have, or have you had a bag in the purple /plum crash? I was wondering how it does in the rain. 
Thank you and you all have some beautiful bags!


----------



## dignatius

Cleda said:


> Little Minerva is another small bag from MM that I like very much. I don't have a Kindle or iPad mini to try it in though, hope someone else can help with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow until your pictures, I never realised that it was also the puffy top edge and thick handles that put me off the Demetra. Now it looks like a possible candidate for a roomy tote, and it looks divine in Midnight Tuscania!



@sunnydaye   Confirming that the Little Minerva can easily take my kindle.  Great little shoulder bag with useful external compartments that puts your phone, sanitizer etc in easy reach


----------



## tenKrat

Shelby33 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if I could jump in here to ask a question about a BE bag-do any of you have, or have you had a bag in the purple /plum crash? I was wondering how it does in the rain.
> Thank you and you all have some beautiful bags!


I have BE bags in black crash and bronze crash, and they handle rain quite well. Water wipes right off without leaving marks. But do still avoid getting the bag wet, as with any leather.


----------



## Shelby33

tenKrat said:


> I have BE bags in black crash and bronze crash, and they handle rain quite well. Water wipes right off without leaving marks. But do still avoid getting the bag wet, as with any leather.


Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is the inspiration picture I sent to Marco. This Rough &Tumble tote had the top edges I wanted for my Demetra. If I get another Demetra, I’m definitely going for a thinner strap. Not as thin as the R&T tote though.
> Strangely enough, I took all my things out of my Victoria, and put them in the Demetra and it feels heavier than the pebbled Victoria. So much so, that my shoulder is a little bothered. It must be the straps. I experienced something similar with my very first MM bag, so I hope this is just a temporary adjustment period.
> View attachment 5273753



@Devyn Danielle, it's funny / ironic because I have almost the same bag (definitely the same brand). You can see they are similar sizes, but Demetra holds a ton much more, especially because of the dip in the middle of the Small Access:



The thin straps too on the R&T mean though that I can't load it up too much or the straps start to dig in. (Side note, Marco and his staff's stitching is definitely better). And yes, I admittedly have a big penchant for brown...and dark brown LOL.
Demetra is starting to slouch, yay!:




The only issue I have is that in merinos, the handles are a little slippery on my winter coat. So, I have been thinking of ways to help with that. I might ask Marco if he can make a suede pad that can snap or attach in some way.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> @Devyn Danielle, it's funny / ironic because I have almost the same bag (definitely the same brand). You can see they are similar sizes, but Demetra holds a ton much more, especially because of the dip in the middle of the Small Access:
> View attachment 5275429
> 
> 
> The thin straps too on the R&T mean though that I can't load it up too much or the straps start to dig in. (Side note, Marco and his staff's stitching is definitely better). And yes, I admittedly have a big penchant for brown...and dark brown LOL.
> Demetra is starting to slouch, yay!:
> View attachment 5275430
> 
> View attachment 5275433
> 
> The only issue I have is that in merinos, the handles are a little slippery on my winter coat. So, I have been thinking of ways to help with that. I might ask Marco if he can make a suede pad that can snap or attach in some way.


I wondered if the r&t straps would cut into shoulders since they’re so thin. Thanks for sharing.
My Demetra is slouching nicely after two days of use.


----------



## christinemliu

Oh my...Velvet Verona promo until December 21!!! 25% off Velvet Verona bag orders!!!








						Velvet Verona
					

Dear Customers, I am excited to announce that Velvet Verona has been chosen by some of the best Italian tanneries as their TOP leather for A.W. 2022-23 and S.S. 2024 seasons. I have decided to add Velvet Verona to the MM list of stock leathers. Starting immediately Velvet Verona colors are...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				



16 colors!!!


----------



## djfmn

I absolutely love the Topazio velvet verona. It is such a gorgeous color. I am thinking perhaps another midi Bouquet!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I was alway sad I missed out on Velvet Verona, so I definitely want to take advantage of this special! As always, I’m super torn on what to get though. I’m thinking something small, both because I so do not need another full-size bag and also so I can add it to my existing order without going over the customs limit.

I’m considering a Penelope, Penelope Midi, Flora, or Phoebe for Velvet Verona. I think Penelope would normally be my first choice, but I already have one and another on order. I’m not sure I need or will use a third Penelope. Penelope Midi intrigued me, but the shape of it seems more like a pouch than a bag to me. I guess because it seems so long? If you have a Penelope Midi, how do you use it? Does anyone use it as a bag? The Flora seems like a good small bag option, but I have a Flora that I use as a catchall in my bags, and I’m having a hard time envisioning myself using a Flora any other way. Phoebe seems like maybe it’s the best option considering my hesitations with all the others, but some reason, Phoebe has always been a bag I envision in a “fancy” leather. I think I’m having a hard time envisioning the Phoebe in Velvet Verona and am not sure if the leather suits the bag.

The decision making process is always so hard for me with MM! Anyone have any thoughts/advice?


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I absolutely love the Topazio velvet verona. It is such a gorgeous color. I am thinking perhaps another midi Bouquet!!!


I love the Topazio, too. It is so pretty. I immediately wanted another Hera even though I totally do not need another bag right now.


----------



## christinemliu

I'm loving the Blue Jay! Maybe in a Theia Midi...


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was alway sad I missed out on Velvet Verona, so I definitely want to take advantage of this special! As always, I’m super torn on what to get though. I’m thinking something small, both because I so do not need another full-size bag and also so I can add it to my existing order without going over the customs limit.
> 
> I’m considering a Penelope, Penelope Midi, Flora, or Phoebe for Velvet Verona. I think Penelope would normally be my first choice, but I already have one and another on order. I’m not sure I need or will use a third Penelope. Penelope Midi intrigued me, but the shape of it seems more like a pouch than a bag to me. I guess because it seems so long? If you have a Penelope Midi, how do you use it? Does anyone use it as a bag? The Flora seems like a good small bag option, but I have a Flora that I use as a catchall in my bags, and I’m having a hard time envisioning myself using a Flora any other way. Phoebe seems like maybe it’s the best option considering my hesitations with all the others, but some reason, Phoebe has always been a bag I envision in a “fancy” leather. I think I’m having a hard time envisioning the Phoebe in Velvet Verona and am not sure if the leather suits the bag.
> 
> The decision making process is always so hard for me with MM! Anyone have any thoughts/advice?


I've used my Penelope Midis mostly as a pouch, but I do have one that I've used as a bag. Same as some have done with Penelope, I asked for an additional D-ring and I added a strap. It's longer than a Flora so I feel Penny Midi holds a little more than Flora.
Apparently Marco says VV works for both unstructured and structured styles! So it would work with a Phoebe....


----------



## porpentine

Call out to MM friends, please let me ogle your photos of soulmates, configured as a backpack!! I've been thinking about whether to buy a soulmate midi hoping it would be configurable as a backpack for ages ... so I was absolutely Over the Moon to see this post! desperate to see some more photos! Can you show me how it looks on? Any mods you would make to improve the backpack  experience?  TIA!!



christinemliu said:


> I don't mean to minimize the disappointment some are feeling, I don't have anything to add, but I did want to share a cool discovery that I made yesterday with my Soulmate Midi. So, I wouldn't do this a lot and it was tight because I think I need a longer crossbody strap to do it more comfortably, but look! Soulmate Midi in backpack mode:
> View attachment 5262311


----------



## Claudia Herzog

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was alway sad I missed out on Velvet Verona, so I definitely want to take advantage of this special! As always, I’m super torn on what to get though. I’m thinking something small, both because I so do not need another full-size bag and also so I can add it to my existing order without going over the customs limit.
> 
> I’m considering a Penelope, Penelope Midi, Flora, or Phoebe for Velvet Verona. I think Penelope would normally be my first choice, but I already have one and another on order. I’m not sure I need or will use a third Penelope. Penelope Midi intrigued me, but the shape of it seems more like a pouch than a bag to me. I guess because it seems so long? If you have a Penelope Midi, how do you use it? Does anyone use it as a bag? The Flora seems like a good small bag option, but I have a Flora that I use as a catchall in my bags, and I’m having a hard time envisioning myself using a Flora any other way. Phoebe seems like maybe it’s the best option considering my hesitations with all the others, but some reason, Phoebe has always been a bag I envision in a “fancy” leather. I think I’m having a hard time envisioning the Phoebe in Velvet Verona and am not sure if the leather suits the bag.
> 
> The decision making process is always so hard for me with MM! Anyone have any thoughts/advice?



I have two Penelope Midis.  One I use basically as a pencil case.  The other stays empty on my shelf most of the time.  I think I bought it just to own something in one of the leathers I liked.  I use it very occasionally as an evening clutch.


----------



## champ_04

Last month, I asked Marco to repair my Angel Midi's handles.
He added on two studs each side of handles, like Modena style, to make stronger.
His idea is perfect and yield very good effect


----------



## christinemliu

For @dramaprincess713 and @porpentine and anyone else interested haha. Here are a couple of pics of Penelope Midi, one a modshot with Marco's pretty and comfy chain strap that comes with Flora and Phoebe:


and here in front of a Velvet Verona Penelope:



For @porpentine, I would ask for a longer messenger strap if you do want to do Soulmate Midi in "backpack mode." I am 5' 1/2" and here I used an almost 50" messenger strap from Mautto. This was actually quite comfortable and easy to put on and off.


----------



## christinemliu

champ_04 said:


> Last month, I asked Marco to repair my Angel Midi's handles.
> He added on two studs each side of handles, like Modena style, to make stronger.
> His idea is perfect and yield very good effect
> 
> View attachment 5276141


Oh!! This is cute @champ_04! Is this Verona leather? And what was happening to your handles before? Too floppy?


----------



## champ_04

christinemliu said:


> Oh!! This is cute @champ_04! Is this Verona leather? And what was happening to your handles before? Too floppy?



Yes, this is Verona leather (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-34696363)
I used her so much that seams of handles were frayed.
So I asked him repair and reinforcement.


----------



## smile10281

christinemliu said:


> Oh welcome @sunnydaye !! Ask away! Hope you love your first purchase. So this is the regular sized Penelope, with an added D-ring so it can be crossbody, and a Kindle on top. The larger Kindle Fires might be a tighter fit though. The Penelope Messenger is a similar size but with way more pockets. I think the majority of his small bags are this size or larger, so you really can't go wrong . Thus, I know, I probably didn't help narrow down your choices that much haha. Welcome to the fun and myriad of choices that Marco offers!!!
> View attachment 5272584





sunnydaye said:


> Hi everyone, trying to decide on my first MM bag purchase.. I'd love a shoulder bag type and I want to know who here has a small bag that can still fit a kindle or an iPad mini? Thank you!


Hi @sunnydaye ! Welcome from me, as well! I haven’t posted here in a while but I am also a huge fan of Marco and his bags, and I think this community is wonderful. @christinemliu ’s post showing her kindle against a regular sized Penelope is super helpful; here are some shots with my kindle in some other style bags of similar or slightly smaller size (little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, mini Zhoe in green stardust, and Iride in blue stardust), in case you are considering these styles. I was amazed that the kindle, with cover, fit in all 3, although it’s tight in the little Ellen (can barely zipper close, may not have that issue with a softer leather). The mini iPad (first generation, I think) is slightly larger than the kindle I have and does not fit in the little Ellen. It does fit in the mini Zhoe and in Iride, without a case.

I’ve also attached a picture of the 3 bags lined up with a regular sized Penelope (in purple Merinos) for reference.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> Hi @sunnydaye ! Welcome from me, as well! I haven’t posted here in a while but I am also a huge fan of Marco and his bags, and I think this community is wonderful. @christinemliu ’s post showing her kindle against a regular sized Penelope is super helpful; here are some shots with my kindle in some other style bags of similar or slightly smaller size (little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, mini Zhoe in green stardust, and Iride in blue stardust), in case you are considering these styles. I was amazed that the kindle, with cover, fit in all 3, although it’s tight in the little Ellen (can barely zipper close, may not have that issue with a softer leather). The mini iPad (first generation, I think) is slightly larger than the kindle I have and does not fit in the little Ellen. It does fit in the mini Zhoe and in Iride, without a case.
> 
> I’ve also attached a picture of the 3 bags lined up with a regular sized Penelope (in purple Merinos) for reference.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Where did you get that adorable strap on the Little Ellen?  Elevates that bag to a whole new level.


----------



## smile10281

LuvNLux said:


> Where did you get that adorable strap on the Little Ellen?  Elevates that bag to a whole new level.


Thank you!    I found it on Etsy - the seller name is NanaStore2018


----------



## LuvNLux

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!    I found it on Etsy - the seller name is NanaStore2018


Thank you!  And thanks also for the comparison photos of the small bags.  That is very helpful.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Claudia Herzog said:


> I have two Penelope Midis.  One I use basically as a pencil case.  The other stays empty on my shelf most of the time.  I think I bought it just to own something in one of the leathers I liked.  I use it very occasionally as an evening clutch.


Thanks! Lol, I’m not above purchasing it just for the leather. Of course, it would be better if I actually use it though!



christinemliu said:


> For @dramaprincess713 and @porpentine and anyone else interested haha. Here are a couple of pics of Penelope Midi, one a modshot with Marco's pretty and comfy chain strap that comes with Flora and Phoebe:
> View attachment 5276239
> 
> and here in front of a Velvet Verona Penelope:
> View attachment 5276240
> 
> 
> For @porpentine, I would ask for a longer messenger strap if you do want to do Soulmate Midi in "backpack mode." I am 5' 1/2" and here I used an almost 50" messenger strap from Mautto. This was actually quite comfortable and easy to put on and off.
> View attachment 5276294
> 
> View attachment 5276244


Thanks so much for these photos! I think I’m between a Phoebe or Penelope Midi but leaning more towards the Penelope Midi after seeing your photos. I can kind of envision it as a baguette-style bag, which could be cute!


----------



## BittyMonkey

My Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with longer handles arrived! I like it very much but am slightly disappointed that Marco forgot the contrast stitching I had asked for to make the knots pop. I sent that request in a prior email but it seems like he just worked off the initial order and forgot about the change. I would recommend confirming with him that the change is being made in the in-process order if you change things mid-stream.

I also ordered a 13" MacBook sleeve out of Handmade Vacchetta, so when I get that I'll let you know how that turned out. I sent him the Senreve one as an example (which I actually sold because I just don't like their leather).


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Can anyone compare angel and angel midi for me? Bonus for mod shots. I’m having a hard time deciding between the sizes and I couldn’t find a whole lot on here but I did try… I’m still not the best at navigating it haha.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BittyMonkey said:


> My Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with longer handles arrived! I like it very much but am slightly disappointed that Marco forgot the contrast stitching I had asked for to make the knots pop. I sent that request in a prior email but it seems like he just worked off the initial order and forgot about the change. I would recommend confirming with him that the change is being made in the in-process order if you change things mid-stream.
> 
> I also ordered a 13" MacBook sleeve out of Handmade Vacchetta, so when I get that I'll let you know how that turned out. I sent him the Senreve one as an example (which I actually sold because I just don't like their leather).
> View attachment 5277143
> View attachment 5277144


That’s such a cute bag!! Is that the lilac lining?


----------



## smile10281

Sorry to hear that he forgot to include contrast stitching on the knots! I’ve been really curious about the bouquet. Your bag is beautiful, and I love it in Arctic nappa. The lining is also stunning!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I was alway sad I missed out on Velvet Verona, so I definitely want to take advantage of this special! As always, I’m super torn on what to get though. I’m thinking something small, both because I so do not need another full-size bag and also so I can add it to my existing order without going over the customs limit.
> 
> I’m considering a Penelope, Penelope Midi, Flora, or Phoebe for Velvet Verona. I think Penelope would normally be my first choice, but I already have one and another on order. I’m not sure I need or will use a third Penelope. Penelope Midi intrigued me, but the shape of it seems more like a pouch than a bag to me. I guess because it seems so long? If you have a Penelope Midi, how do you use it? Does anyone use it as a bag? The Flora seems like a good small bag option, but I have a Flora that I use as a catchall in my bags, and I’m having a hard time envisioning myself using a Flora any other way. Phoebe seems like maybe it’s the best option considering my hesitations with all the others, but some reason, Phoebe has always been a bag I envision in a “fancy” leather. I think I’m having a hard time envisioning the Phoebe in Velvet Verona and am not sure if the leather suits the bag.
> 
> The decision making process is always so hard for me with MM! Anyone have any thoughts/advice?


Penelope Messenger is brilliant...Such a practical bag and perfect size.  I use mine more than any of my other bags.



For Velvet Verona you might want to ask Marco to omit the V-seam, as I did on my Black Verona (Personally, I feel highly veined leathers look more elegant without the V-seam....)


----------



## BittyMonkey

bagsbagzbagss said:


> That’s such a cute bag!! Is that the lilac lining?


Yes!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

BittyMonkey said:


> My Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with longer handles arrived! I like it very much but am slightly disappointed that Marco forgot the contrast stitching I had asked for to make the knots pop. I sent that request in a prior email but it seems like he just worked off the initial order and forgot about the change. I would recommend confirming with him that the change is being made in the in-process order if you change things mid-stream.
> 
> I also ordered a 13" MacBook sleeve out of Handmade Vacchetta, so when I get that I'll let you know how that turned out. I sent him the Senreve one as an example (which I actually sold because I just don't like their leather).
> View attachment 5277143
> View attachment 5277144



This is such a gorgeous bag. Congrats, you picked such pretty colours.


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> Here are some pictures of my newest MM bags.
> 1. Grande Penelope Messenger(GPM) in Natural Cuoio Toscano, yellow lining, light gold hardware, wider messenger strap and additional wider short strap. I love the size and clean esthetics of this style! It holds everything I usually carry with some room to spare. I was worried the GPM would be too small, but it is just right for me. The 3 zippered compartments make it so easy to be organized. I usually don’t like center zipped compartments in bags because I feel it takes up space. For some reason, I really like the function of the 3 sections in this style. Ordering two more GPM from the sale-dark green Cuoio Toscano and one in taupe grey Fiore.
> 
> 2. Angelica Messenger in Blue Jay Velvet Verona, silver lining, light gunmetal hardware. The velvet Verona is incredible-so luxurious and pettable! Unfortunately,Marco only enough velvet Verona in wine available to make a bag, no other velvet Verona colors are available. I’m so happy that I got one bag in this amazing leather. The blue Jay is a really pretty teal-blue with slight grey undertones, not as dark as pictures on the MM website. Below are pictures of the bag, up close picture , and picture of the strap( Minerva straps with Ariana style strap attachments-tenkrat’s design).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904692
> View attachment 4904690
> View attachment 4904691
> 
> View attachment 4904684
> View attachment 4904685





LuvNLux said:


> View attachment 5078430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Velvet Verona Blue Jay Phoebe. So soft to touch and look at that beautiful leather texture. This is such a hard color to capture. This photo is very close. I would describe it as a dusty blue. It has silver hardware & Marine lining color.  I asked Marco to choose those details for me.



I just thought I'd quote two other posts I found showing Blue Jay Velvet Verona in case others are considering this color too!


----------



## sunnydaye

djfmn said:


> Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you.
> I will try all of my smaller MM bags to see if my Kindle fits into it. I have little Selene, little Muse, Mia, Clio, midi Sabrina, midi Diva, little Diana,  Aura, little Athena, little Tulipano , midi aurora, midi Modena little Zhoe and Zhoe. These are all smaller bags.
> Do you prefer structured or unstructured styles?



I'm kinda leaning towards structured.. was tempted to buy Gucci Marmont but it couldn't fit the iPad mini + wallet + wet wipes + hand sanitizer + coin purse


----------



## sunnydaye

champ_04 said:


> Last month, I asked Marco to repair my Angel Midi's handles.
> He added on two studs each side of handles, like Modena style, to make stronger.
> His idea is perfect and yield very good effect
> 
> View attachment 5276141


this looks amazing!


----------



## sunnydaye

christinemliu said:


> Oh welcome @sunnydaye !! Ask away! Hope you love your first purchase. So this is the regular sized Penelope, with an added D-ring so it can be crossbody, and a Kindle on top. The larger Kindle Fires might be a tighter fit though. The Penelope Messenger is a similar size but with way more pockets. I think the majority of his small bags are this size or larger, so you really can't go wrong . Thus, I know, I probably didn't help narrow down your choices that much haha. Welcome to the fun and myriad of choices that Marco offers!!!
> View attachment 5272584


thank you for the size comparison!


----------



## sunnydaye

dignatius said:


> @sunnydaye   Confirming that the Little Minerva can easily take my kindle.  Great little shoulder bag with useful external compartments that puts your phone, sanitizer etc in easy reach



I'll def check this style out! Thanks!


----------



## sunnydaye

smile10281 said:


> Hi @sunnydaye ! Welcome from me, as well! I haven’t posted here in a while but I am also a huge fan of Marco and his bags, and I think this community is wonderful. @christinemliu ’s post showing her kindle against a regular sized Penelope is super helpful; here are some shots with my kindle in some other style bags of similar or slightly smaller size (little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, mini Zhoe in green stardust, and Iride in blue stardust), in case you are considering these styles. I was amazed that the kindle, with cover, fit in all 3, although it’s tight in the little Ellen (can barely zipper close, may not have that issue with a softer leather). The mini iPad (first generation, I think) is slightly larger than the kindle I have and does not fit in the little Ellen. It does fit in the mini Zhoe and in Iride, without a case.
> 
> I’ve also attached a picture of the 3 bags lined up with a regular sized Penelope (in purple Merinos) for reference.
> 
> Hope this helps!


thank you so much for the photos!


----------



## tenKrat

champ_04 said:


> Last month, I asked Marco to repair my Angel Midi's handles.
> He added on two studs each side of handles, like Modena style, to make stronger.
> His idea is perfect and yield very good effect
> 
> View attachment 5276141


The studs not only strengthen the anchor points of the handles, but they’re also nice visual details that complement the leather. They look great. I’m always careful not to overload my Angel Midi because the handles needed something extra to reinforce them to the bag. Thanks for sharing how Marco repaired your bag. I would definitely request those studs if I ever order another Angel Midi.


----------



## christinemliu

What did people order? I am getting a Blue Jay Velvet Verona Theia Midi with dark gray stitching. Thanks to all who have posted about this style...including @Ludmilla's suede Theia with white stitching! I was inspired!


----------



## champ_04

tenKrat said:


> The studs not only strengthen the anchor points of the handles, but they’re also nice visual details that complement the leather. They look great. I’m always careful not to overload my Angel Midi because the handles needed something extra to reinforce them to the bag. Thanks for sharing how Marco repaired your bag. I would definitely request those studs if I ever order another Angel Midi.



My Angel midi is more beautiful for new handle studs. And she got strength.
I hope to order another Angel midi (maybe nappa leather) this handle version.


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> What did people order? I am getting a Blue Jay Velvet Verona Theia Midi with dark gray stitching. Thanks to all who have posted about this style...including @Ludmilla's suede Theia with white stitching! I was inspired!


Your Theia will be stunning and I am looking forward to it. I do foresee a velvet Verona Theia in my future.  Very happy that my bag inspired you!
The stitching  on mine is lilac - like its interior.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I ordered an Angel Midi in either taupe or deer (I let Marco decide cuz I couldn’t) and dark gunmetal. With either sage, taupe, or tortilla lining (I let Marco decide that too  I did have him add those lovely accent studs to the straps! So excited.


----------



## djfmn

I know that I said I would take some photos with a Kindle in some of my MM bags. I am without a Kindle. I ordered one from Amazon 4 weeks ago I got a shipping notice today saying it would be here on Dec 29. It has taken over a month for the Kindle to be shipped not quite what I was expecting. Once I get my Kindle I will definitely take the photographs I said I would take.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I know that I said I would take some photos with a Kindle in some of my MM bags. I am without a Kindle. I ordered one from Amazon 4 weeks ago I got a shipping notice today saying it would be here on Dec 29. It has taken over a month for the Kindle to be shipped not quite what I was expecting. Once I get my Kindle I will definitely take the photographs I said I would take.



I think many people have been hit with shipping delays and shortages of various sorts.  For me personally, I'm still waiting on some tights I ordered in October!


----------



## lenie

I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.

The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!

The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!

The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

So gorgeous!! I love the contrast edge paint and stitching. That caramel is amazing!!!


----------



## christinemliu

lenie said:


> I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.
> 
> The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!
> 
> The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!
> 
> The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.
> 
> View attachment 5280889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280892


Soooo beautiful @lenie! Did you ask for an extended strap drop on the dark chocolate merinos (I love both but, haha, no surprise, dark chocolate is my favorite!)?


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.
> 
> The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!
> 
> The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!
> 
> The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.
> 
> View attachment 5280889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280892


These photos make me really excited to get my midi in velvet verona!  I sold my only Aphrodite a couple of years ago and have toyed with the idea of getting another one.  So this style is perfect


----------



## lenie

christinemliu said:


> Soooo beautiful @lenie! Did you ask for an extended strap drop on the dark chocolate merinos (I love both but, haha, no surprise, dark chocolate is my favorite!)?


No, it’s the standard strap drop length of 10.6”. It easily fits comfortably on the shoulder and does come with a crossbody strap too.


----------



## lenie

southernbelle43 said:


> These photos make me really excited to get my midi in velvet verona!  I sold my only Aphrodite a couple of years ago and have toyed with the idea of getting another one.  So this style is perfect


This style is definitely my new favorite MM style! I like tote styles and it gives a new design twist on a tote.


----------



## Cleda

lenie said:


> No, it’s the standard strap drop length of 10.6”. It easily fits comfortably on the shoulder and does come with a crossbody strap too.



It seems to have changed since first launch. When I placed my order after seeing the blog post, strap drop on the midi was 7.5". I lengthened it just slightly to 8.5" as I'm always hesitant about making too drastic changes to MM's original design vision. Now the default strap drop is even longer than what I ordered. I wonder why it changed on the midi but not the regular size.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> This style is definitely my new favorite MM style! I like tote styles and it gives a new design twist on a tote.


Totes for me too Lenie.  I think this one will be a favorite. Merry Christmas.


----------



## djfmn

lenie said:


> I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.
> 
> The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!
> 
> The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!
> 
> The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.
> 
> View attachment 5280889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280892


Wow these are gorgeous. I love everything about them. The leather and color and the style. Just lovely. Thank you so much for posting them along with your great description.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> These photos make me really excited to get my midi in velvet verona!  I sold my only Aphrodite a couple of years ago and have toyed with the idea of getting another one.  So this style is perfect


I gave my daughter my pearl grey Aphrodite and I gave my best friend my purple aphrodite. I had 6 midi Soulmates I gifted 4 and sold two. Although I absolutely loved the style they were too heavy for me. I am hoping that my midi Bouquet is a good weight for me. The reason I love midi Selene as a tote is it is the perfect size and perfect weight. I tend to lean towards smaller bags these days because I do not go into an office now that I am semi retired. No need for larger bags which were perfect when I was going into the office or seeing customers. I cannot wait to get my velvet verona midi Bouquet.


----------



## southernbelle43

lenie said:


> No, it’s the standard strap drop length of 10.6”. It easily fits comfortably on the shoulder and does come with a crossbody strap too.





djfmn said:


> I gave my daughter my pearl grey Aphrodite and I gave my best friend my purple aphrodite. I had 6 midi Soulmates I gifted 4 and sold two. Although I absolutely loved the style they were too heavy for me. I am hoping that my midi Bouquet is a good weight for me. The reason I love midi Selene as a tote is it is the perfect size and perfect weight. I tend to lean towards smaller bags these days because I do not go into an office now that I am semi retired. No need for larger bags which were perfect when I was going into the office or seeing customers. I cannot wait to get my velvet verona midi Bouquet.


What color leather did you get?  YOu probably posted it somewhere, but I am behind on my reading.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> What color leather did you get?  YOu probably posted it somewhere, but I am behind on my reading.


Granite gray with yellow lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> Granite gray with yellow lining.


Yum, that will be lovely.  The yellow with the gray is perfect.


----------



## samfalstaff

I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.  
Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.


----------



## coach943

samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561


That bag is absolutely beautiful. I love it!


----------



## Cleda

samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561



The colour is so rich! There hadn't been many handmade Vachetta reveals so far.

I too, just ordered an elongated handle for my soulmate midi. It currently has a shortened handle which is great for hand carry, but not so comfortable for shoulder carry.

What are the other 2 bags you received?


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561


Oh my...I love this. I want one!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561


Oh my gosh that is freaking stunning.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

This is a dream bag right here. What leather is it? Is this Sauro Tan too? I’ve been drooling over it. Maybe that handmade tan Vachetta would be close too?


----------



## southernbelle43

I snagged this from a sweet TPF member on the Massaccesi BST. The Juliet midi is a favorite style of mine and now I have two. One in burgundy vacchetta and this one in pirate red cuoio toscano. I love the red color which is a blue red, not an orange red. This was my Christmas gift to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I snagged this from a sweet TPF member on the Massaccesi BST. The Juliet midi is a favorite style of mine and now I have two. One in burgundy vacchetta and this one in pirate red cuoio toscano. I love the red color which is a blue red, not an orange red. This was my Christmas gift to me.
> View attachment 5282262


very pretty! If you find the time — would you mind taking a pic of your two bags together?


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561


The leather on your bag is so rich looking!  Lovely.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> very pretty! If you find the time — would you mind taking a pic of your two bags together?


I am not sure what you wanted to see, but I hope it was not leather color. Neither one of these is even close to reality. The bordeaux
 vaccheta is a deep rich burgundy and the pirate red is a blue red, not orange looking. The iPhone does not do well on colors.
I am not sure if I lengthened the short handles or she shortened them.  But I like the longer ones better. Plus the two slip pockets I had Marco make are basically useless for much of anything other than cards, lol. Gee, I sound like I don't like either bag which is not true.  I like them both!s One other thing that I have mentioned before.  Feet on the bottom of a bag that slouches serves no purpose at all. Only on a structured bag. 



Better color examples from other posts:


----------



## christinemliu

My first Angelica!! I love the style and I don't know why it took me so long to try her. The shade of sleet grey Fiore is lighter than I expected, but it does work as a winter bag. Wider messenger strap, dark grey lining (which is so lovely!), reverse zips, dark gunmetal hardware. Sorry, it's overcast here, but these are the pics I took:





I forgot whose recommendation it was, but thank you! I copied you and got a shoulder pad in Aquila Matte to use for other bags, and it's exactly what I wanted:


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure what you wanted to see, but I hope it was not leather color. Neither one of these is even close to reality. The bordeaux
> vaccheta is a deep rich burgundy and the pirate red is a blue red, not orange looking. The iPhone does not do well on colors.
> I am not sure if I lengthened the short handles or she shortened them.  But I like the longer ones better. Plus the two slip pockets I had Marco make are basically useless for much of anything other than cards, lol. Gee, I sound like I don't like either bag which is not true.  I like them both!s One other thing that I have mentioned before.  Feet on the bottom of a bag that slouches serves no purpose at all. Only on a structured bag.
> View attachment 5282561
> View attachment 5282563
> 
> Better color examples from other posts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282566
> View attachment 5282567


Thank you! Yes, I was after a colour comparison, but do not worry. I know the problem with capturing the colours. 
I think your handles are longer than the original ones.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, I was after a colour comparison, but do not worry. I know the problem with capturing the colours.
> I think your handles are longer than the original ones.


Now that I think about it I copied someone’s else’s longer handles and slip pockets. It has been several years since I bought this one.  It is one of my oldest bags.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that I think about it I copied someone’s else’s longer handles and slip pockets. It has been several years since I bought this one.  It is one of my oldest bags.



Yes, I'd advise double-checking with Marco for the handle drop you want on the Juliet Midi. The pictures on the website show the lower profile handles but the description says 4" drop. My very first Juliet Midi (in turquoise pebbled), which I know was one of the very first ones produced, had the higher handle drop. But a later Juliet Midi (in brown deerskin) had the lower one because someone had requested lower profile handles and that was the current template at the time. I actually like both. For use, the higher ones are more functional, but the lower ones make the bag look cuter and more compact, plus I can kind of squish my small hands into them if I really wanted. I'm not sure what the standard template is now so that's why it's best that whoever orders specify exactly what they want.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Who wants to play what to order next with me? 

I ready need a Vachetta promo next I’m obsessed LOL

These are the bags I have planned in my head. 

I already have: Vachetta Angelica, port merinos soulmate Midi, caramel merinos Hera Midi, taupe velvet Verona angel midi, and a dark taupe Vachetta Victoria midi. 

I really want a black Mia for a classy dressier bag. Thinking either black Vachetta or nappa? 

And I want a mini Zhoe or aura for a dressier warm toned bag. Maybe metallic platinum or gold?

What do y’all think the best leathers are for these bags I have in mind? I tend to like the structured bags in structured leathers and drapey styles in drapey leathers but wanna hear from the crowd as I’ve only had my hands on Vachetta and merinos so far!

Angelica Rua (Vachetta - probably Black)
Daphne (Vachetta or Cuoio) maybe dark green
Juliet Midi (Fiore - probably anthracite)
Selene (Fiore or Merinos) 
Mia (Black Vachetta?)
Mini Zhoe (metallic light gold)
Diva (merinos or velvet Verona probably black?)


----------



## southernbelle43

For a dressier bag you cannot beat black nappa!


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I'd advise double-checking with Marco for the handle drop you want on the Juliet Midi. The pictures on the website show the lower profile handles but the description says 4" drop. My very first Juliet Midi (in turquoise pebbled), which I know was one of the very first ones produced, had the higher handle drop. But a later Juliet Midi (in brown deerskin) had the lower one because someone had requested lower profile handles and that was the current template at the time. I actually like both. For use, the higher ones are more functional, but the lower ones make the bag look cuter and more compact, plus I can kind of squish my small hands into them if I really wanted. I'm not sure what the standard template is now so that's why it's best that whoever orders specify exactly what they want.


Great advise. The shorter handles are more esthetic, but I have big hands and can hardly use them.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Yes, I'd advise double-checking with Marco for the handle drop you want on the Juliet Midi. The pictures on the website show the lower profile handles but the description says 4" drop. My very first Juliet Midi (in turquoise pebbled), which I know was one of the very first ones produced, had the higher handle drop. But a later Juliet Midi (in brown deerskin) had the lower one because someone had requested lower profile handles and that was the current template at the time. I actually like both. For use, the higher ones are more functional, but the lower ones make the bag look cuter and more compact, plus I can kind of squish my small hands into them if I really wanted. I'm not sure what the standard template is now so that's why it's best that whoever orders specify exactly what they want.



Carried my Juliet midi in dark blue Vachetta today, with a handle drop of 3.5"/ 9cm. Despite the measurements on the website, the product shot somehow appears to be a larger bag than it actually is. I was a little surprised when I first received it, it is a cuter bag than I was expecting.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> Carried my Juliet midi in dark blue Vachetta today, with a handle drop of 3.5"/ 9cm. Despite the measurements on the website, the product shot somehow appears to be a larger bag than it actually is. I was a little surprised when I first received it, it is a cuter bag than I was expecting.
> View attachment 5283250


Oh my gosh this is so cute on you! I love the contrast stitching you did. I'm obsessed with the vachetta leathers right now - I think Juliet looks fab in vachetta too so now I might have to do that instead! LOL. Love it so much and I keep going back and forth on whether I should do a midi or full Juliet. I typically prefer Marco's midi sizes but the Juliet has me on the fence. Sometimes the midi seems small but sometimes the full seems huge I can't get a good feel LOL. Here on you the midi looks like the perfect size! Adorable.


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Who wants to play what to order next with me?
> 
> I ready need a Vachetta promo next I’m obsessed LOL
> 
> These are the bags I have planned in my head.
> 
> I already have: Vachetta Angelica, port merinos soulmate Midi, caramel merinos Hera Midi, taupe velvet Verona angel midi, and a dark taupe Vachetta Victoria midi.
> 
> I really want a black Mia for a classy dressier bag. Thinking either black Vachetta or nappa?
> 
> And I want a mini Zhoe or aura for a dressier warm toned bag. Maybe metallic platinum or gold?
> 
> What do y’all think the best leathers are for these bags I have in mind? I tend to like the structured bags in structured leathers and drapey styles in drapey leathers but wanna hear from the crowd as I’ve only had my hands on Vachetta and merinos so far!
> 
> Angelica Rua (Vachetta - probably Black)
> Daphne (Vachetta or Cuoio) maybe dark green
> Juliet Midi (Fiore - probably anthracite)
> Selene (Fiore or Merinos)
> Mia (Black Vachetta?)
> Mini Zhoe (metallic light gold)
> Diva (merinos or velvet Verona probably black?)



I LOVE the old vachetta! Have not tried the new one but I expect it to be just as lovely. I have a Vachetta Daphne and I really feel that is the perfect leather for Daphne.

The next bag I am thinking of getting would be an Iride in a dressy leather. Maybe the Stardust if Marco has any left, or if he has a special limited edition leather in future. I don't see many Irides here which is befuddling to me, considering its price point compared to other styles. But I myself have overlooked the Iride so many times, given its placement near the bottom of the website.


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh my gosh this is so cute on you! I love the contrast stitching you did. I'm obsessed with the vachetta leathers right now - I think Juliet looks fab in vachetta too so now I might have to do that instead! LOL. Love it so much and I keep going back and forth on whether I should do a midi or full Juliet. I typically prefer Marco's midi sizes but the Juliet has me on the fence. Sometimes the midi seems small but sometimes the full seems huge I can't get a good feel LOL. Here on you the midi looks like the perfect size! Adorable.



Mine has both contrast stitching and contrast edge paint. I am a firmly "midi sized for everything" MM customer and even I thought at first that Juliet midi is a little small. But it's actually fine since it has sufficient depth. I can fit quite alot in its boxy shape. It is a casual bag though, since it looks so small and cute.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> Mine has both contrast stitching and contrast edge paint. I am a firmly "midi sized for everything" MM customer and even I thought at first that Juliet midi is a little small. But it's actually fine since it has sufficient depth. I can fit quite alot in its boxy shape. It is a casual bag though, since it looks so small and cute.


Great insight thank you! I'm leaning back towards the midi again! And the vachetta too! Thank you for sharing your photo!  


Cleda said:


> I LOVE the old vachetta! Have not tried the new one but I expect it to be just as lovely. I have a Vachetta Daphne and I really feel that is the perfect leather for Daphne.
> 
> The next bag I am thinking of getting would be an Iride in a dressy leather. Maybe the Stardust if Marco has any left, or if he has a special limited edition leather in future. I don't see many Irides here which is befuddling to me, considering its price point compared to other styles. But I myself have overlooked the Iride so many times, given its placement near the bottom of the website.



Oh wow the Iride is so cute and I totally did overlook it at the end of the website there! I know I want a Mia in black but I also want another smaller dressier bag in a warm tone. I am now torn between - Flora, Phoebe, Aura, Mini Zhoe and now I'm throwing the Iride in there! Lol. Oooo stardust sounds pretty I have no idea what it is but the name sounds like something similar to what I'm looking for!


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Great insight thank you! I'm leaning back towards the midi again! And the vachetta too! Thank you for sharing your photo!
> 
> 
> Oh wow the Iride is so cute and I totally did overlook it at the end of the website there! I know I want a Mia in black but I also want another smaller dressier bag in a warm tone. I am now torn between - Flora, Phoebe, Aura, Mini Zhoe and now I'm throwing the Iride in there! Lol. Oooo stardust sounds pretty I have no idea what it is but the name sounds like something similar to what I'm looking for!



You can search this thread for pictures of Stardust. I'm sharing a gif of it because I think it's best appreciated while in motion. It was a limited edition leather offered some time back. It doesn't at all feel dusty/ rough/ prickly despite how it looks. I actually use this Sabrina Midi as my casual weekend bag, even though it's 'sparkly'. The colour and style makes it casual, but in another style it can look dressy.

*Edit to add: Unfortunately, the gif doesn't seem to animate. 
Sharing the video link with you via PM, hope it works there.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Cleda said:


> I LOVE the old vachetta! Have not tried the new one but I expect it to be just as lovely. I have a Vachetta Daphne and I really feel that is the perfect leather for Daphne.
> 
> The next bag I am thinking of getting would be an Iride in a dressy leather. Maybe the Stardust if Marco has any left, or if he has a special limited edition leather in future. I don't see many Irides here which is befuddling to me, considering its price point compared to other styles. But I myself have overlooked the Iride so many times, given its placement near the bottom of the website.


I’m thinking of an Iride next as well. If he has any black croc still in stock when i order I’ll get that with black hardware. Otherwise I’ll go with black nappa and black hardware.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Great advise. The shorter handles are more esthetic, but I have big hands and can hardly use them.


I meant to say advice, not advise. My typing is always ahead of my brain.


----------



## coach943

My full-sized Bouquet tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano arrived today. It has dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I am in love with this color. It is the perfect terra cotta shade. This is my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano. It's a thick, chewy leather. I will definitely be ordering this leather again.

I love tote bags. This is a bit more north-south than what I usually go for, but it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I got the strap drop customized at 26 cm, which I have decided is the perfect length for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> My full-sized Bouquet tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano arrived today. It has dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I am in love with this color. It is the perfect terra cotta shade. This is my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano. It's a thick, chewy leather. I will definitely be ordering this leather again.
> 
> I love tote bags. This is a bit more north-south than what I usually go for, but it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I got the strap drop customized at 26 cm, which I have decided is the perfect length for me.
> 
> View attachment 5283399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283400


Very pretty!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cleda said:


> I LOVE the old vachetta! Have not tried the new one but I expect it to be just as lovely. I have a Vachetta Daphne and I really feel that is the perfect leather for Daphne.
> 
> The next bag I am thinking of getting would be an Iride in a dressy leather. Maybe the Stardust if Marco has any left, or if he has a special limited edition leather in future. I don't see many Irides here which is befuddling to me, considering its price point compared to other styles. But I myself have overlooked the Iride so many times, given its placement near the bottom of the website.



I agree, I am smitten with the Iride style, but I haven't seen very many of them. I hope you spark an Iride trend!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m thinking of an Iride next as well. If he has any black croc still in stock when i order I’ll get that with black hardware. Otherwise I’ll go with black nappa and black hardware.



Wait, do you mean dark gunmetal, or does Marco actually offer black hardware now and I totally missed it?  That would be fascinating for bag designs!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Claudia Herzog said:


> Wait, do you mean dark gunmetal, or does Marco actually offer black hardware now and I totally missed it?  That would be fascinating for bag designs!


Yes, dark gunmetal. Sorry, for the confusion lol!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I cannot quit this bag!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Who wants to play what to order next with me?
> 
> I ready need a Vachetta promo next I’m obsessed LOL
> 
> These are the bags I have planned in my head.
> 
> I already have: Vachetta Angelica, port merinos soulmate Midi, caramel merinos Hera Midi, taupe velvet Verona angel midi, and a dark taupe Vachetta Victoria midi.
> 
> I really want a black Mia for a classy dressier bag. Thinking either black Vachetta or nappa?
> 
> And I want a mini Zhoe or aura for a dressier warm toned bag. Maybe metallic platinum or gold?
> 
> What do y’all think the best leathers are for these bags I have in mind? I tend to like the structured bags in structured leathers and drapey styles in drapey leathers but wanna hear from the crowd as I’ve only had my hands on Vachetta and merinos so far!
> 
> Angelica Rua (Vachetta - probably Black)
> Daphne (Vachetta or Cuoio) maybe dark green
> Juliet Midi (Fiore - probably anthracite)
> Selene (Fiore or Merinos)
> Mia (Black Vachetta?)
> Mini Zhoe (metallic light gold)
> Diva (merinos or velvet Verona probably black?)


Love your choices/plans  
Personally, I prefer Fiore for smaller bags and Pebbled for larger bags. They are similar, Pebbled merely has larger "pebble pattern" and some of the Pebbled leathers (colours) are a bit less shiny.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Love your choices/plans
> Personally, I prefer Fiore for smaller bags and Pebbled for larger bags. They are similar, Pebbled merely has larger "pebble pattern" and some of the Pebbled leathers (colours) are a bit less shiny.


Love this insight! I have not tried the fiore or pebbled leathers yet but they are on my radar if I can drag myself away from my Vachetta obsession LOL


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I cannot quit this bag!!!


The bag looks beautiful in the vachetta!


----------



## Kimbashop

I have been off TPF for a few months but have enjoyed lurking and seeing the incredible bag parade on this thread! I adore the Bouquet style but have been trying not to buy any more bags until I can assess and appreciate what I currently have (and determine what to sell/give away). But the new reveals have really tempted me.


----------



## samfalstaff

coach943 said:


> That bag is absolutely beautiful. I love it!





christinemliu said:


> Oh my...I love this. I want one!





southernbelle43 said:


> The leather on your bag is so rich looking!  Lovely.





southernbelle43 said:


> The leather on your bag is so rich looking!  Lovely.


Thanks so much!


----------



## samfalstaff

Cleda said:


> The colour is so rich! There hadn't been many handmade Vachetta reveals so far.
> 
> I too, just ordered an elongated handle for my soulmate midi. It currently has a shortened handle which is great for hand carry, but not so comfortable for shoulder carry.
> 
> What are the other 2 bags you received?


I ordered a Charlotte Midi in butterscotch pebbled (almost exactly like one of the promo bags) and a dark brown tuscania Theia. I haven't wanted to leave the soulmate yet, but I'm sure it'll happen at some point.


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I cannot quit this bag!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Sickgrl13

I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.


----------



## Cleda

Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964



So creative! It looks like a completely different bag compared to all other Diva midis I've seen! Wow wow wow this is amazing!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964



Oh Sick Girl.  You are my favorite colorblocker. That Diva Midi looks *completely different* in horizontal stripes (and the dark edge paint on the strap is just :: chef's kiss:.  And it never would have occurred to me to ask Marco if such a thing were possible.  You and Marco make a formidable creative design team!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964


Ok WHAT!!!!! That is an amazinggggg design I am obsessed and may have to copy you  what a lovely design.


----------



## southernbelle43

Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964


You knocked it out of the park with this colorblocking!  A new favorite for me. I am not usually a fan of colorblocking but this is stunning.


----------



## orchidmyst

Thank you everyone for sharing pictures of your new bags, I really like your bags.
I was lucky to get a white package before the end of the year 2021.

Bouquet in Caramel Merinos here that is really comfortable on the shoulder.


I ordered with the same handle drop as the Selene Midi, which is another fav style of mine.
I find the Bouquet can stand on its own like the Victoria and Aphrodite style.
Not sure which look I prefer, with the straps on the side tighter or looser.
It's really easy to adjust the tightness of the side straps. You don't even need to untie the side straps, just pull on one of the ends (usually the one strap underneath) to tighten.

Cassandra in Black Merinos, an old MM style that isn't on the website anymore.
It is similar in size to the Minerva Midi, with 2 front pockets but just with a large flap to close the bag.



Here are some of the bags I got in 2021:

Minerva Midi in Bronze Africa



Grande Aura in Dark Blue Metallic, that is about the same size as the Angelica but feels a lot bigger, probably due to the boxy style.
I really love the Aura but it is too small and the Grande Aura seems too big. I wish there were a size in between.



Soulmate Midi in Bluette Africa (from the sample sale)



Happy New Year to you all!


----------



## southernbelle43

orchidmyst said:


> Thank you everyone for sharing pictures of your new bags, I really like your bags.
> I was lucky to get a white package before the end of the year 2021.
> 
> Bouquet in Caramel Merinos here that is really comfortable on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5285475
> 
> I ordered with the same handle drop as the Selene Midi, which is another fav style of mine.
> I find the Bouquet can stand on its own like the Victoria and Aphrodite style.
> Not sure which look I prefer, with the straps on the side tighter or looser.
> It's really easy to adjust the tightness of the side straps. You don't even need to untie the side straps, just pull on one of the ends (usually the one strap underneath) to tighten.
> 
> Cassandra in Black Merinos, an old MM style that isn't on the website anymore.
> It is similar in size to the Minerva Midi, with 2 front pockets but just with a large flap to close the bag.
> View attachment 5285472
> 
> 
> Here are some of the bags I got in 2021:
> 
> Minerva Midi in Bronze Africa
> View attachment 5285474
> 
> 
> Grande Aura in Dark Blue Metallic, that is about the same size as the Angelica but feels a lot bigger, probably due to the boxy style.
> I really love the Aura but it is too small and the Grande Aura seems too big. I wish there were a size in between.
> View attachment 5285476
> 
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Bluette Africa (from the sample sale)
> View attachment 5285473
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to you all!


Wow, you had a great handbag year!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

orchidmyst said:


> Cassandra in Black Merinos, an old MM style that isn't on the website anymore.
> It is similar in size to the Minerva Midi, with 2 front pockets but just with a large flap to close the bag.
> View attachment 5285472



Oh wow, I had forgotten about the Cassandra.  What features do you like best about that style?


----------



## emilylia

Happy New Year to all. I stumbled upon Massaccesi while searching for high quality, not overly branded bags. I've been almost exclusive buying and carrying Vintage Coach but need want some new options.

Found MM. I am now obsessed!

I've read all the blog posts and spent too many hours going through the TPF threads 
Which bag should be my first or second? How do you choose just one or even two?
And the leathers. I am a little overwhelmed by the choices.

I am hoping you can help me narrow them down based on your experience.

For context I live a casual life style with occasional dinners and corporate events sprinkled in.
My essentials are one car key, a card case, reading glasses, Epi Pen, lipstick and a mirror if I can ever find one I like. add Sunglasses in the day time.
If I need more than this, I usually grab a tote. My Longchamp totes are pretty best up.

I tend toward soft but slightly structured bags like Coach Watson, Janice, and Court bags. I Like clean lines and hidden pockets. I'd love a convertible Crossbody/ handbag.

1) Looking for a smallish desk to dinner bag. I went to multiple work related Christmas gatherings this year and felt that my small dark green Coach Watson was not dressy enough. I noticed quite a few YSL, Chanel and Gucci bags, none of which I will wear (too overtly branded). Probably needs to be black for flexibility.
Candidates are Pheobe and Little Zoe.  Would like to  add a slip pocket for iPhone. The little Zoes in Croc are tdf but then I'd need two bags.

2) A summer every day bag that could be worn crossbody and as a handbag. Thinking Penelope Messenger or Little Miss M. I've been searching for the perfect summer bag for years. Needs to be a little larger to hold sunglasses.  The Little Miss M seems to get lots of love but I don't know if it can be made as a cross body and I may not love the leathers that seem to be recommended for structured bags. 
So Maybe the Little Muse? Someone had it in ochre or yellow.  Swoon.

How do you choose a Leather?  I seem to be leaning toward Pebbled, Venezia (spelling?) and Merino. 
I prefer a softer feel to my bags - not hard structured but also not slouchy. How much does the leather impact how the bag "behaves"?  Have any of you ordered samples to feel (for a cost). I may ask for some with my first order for reference and future purchases.

So many questions (Sorry). I can't wait to hear what you all have to say. TIA

edited to clarify.


----------



## emilylia

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Who wants to play what to order next with me?
> 
> I ready need a Vachetta promo next I’m obsessed LOL
> 
> These are the bags I have planned in my head.
> 
> I already have: Vachetta Angelica, port merinos soulmate Midi, caramel merinos Hera Midi, taupe velvet Verona angel midi, and a dark taupe Vachetta Victoria midi.
> 
> I really want a black Mia for a classy dressier bag. Thinking either black Vachetta or nappa?
> 
> And I want a mini Zhoe or aura for a dressier warm toned bag. Maybe metallic platinum or gold?
> 
> What do y’all think the best leathers are for these bags I have in mind? I tend to like the structured bags in structured leathers and drapey styles in drapey leathers but wanna hear from the crowd as I’ve only had my hands on Vachetta and merinos so far!
> 
> Angelica Rua (Vachetta - probably Black)
> Daphne (Vachetta or Cuoio) maybe dark green
> Juliet Midi (Fiore - probably anthracite)
> Selene (Fiore or Merinos)
> Mia (Black Vachetta?)
> Mini Zhoe (metallic light gold)
> Diva (merinos or velvet Verona probably black?)


Newbie here eyeing two of the bags on your short list. Mini Zhoe and Little Mia.  I was wondering how the leather behavior could factor into a leather choice for a particular bag. Thanks for the insight.  i might go through the reference threads again with that in mind and study the comparison chart on the leathers. 
Happy New Year. may all your bag wishes come true.


----------



## coach943

emilylia said:


> Happy New Year to all. I stumbled upon Massaccesi while searching for high quality, not overly branded bags. I've been almost exclusive buying and carrying Vintage Coach but need want some new options.
> 
> Found MM. I am now obsessed!
> 
> I've read all the blog posts and spent too many hours going through the TPF threads
> Which bag should be my first or second? How do you choose just one or even two?
> And the leathers. I am a little overwhelmed by the choices.
> 
> I am hoping you can help me narrow them down based on your experience.
> 
> For context I live a casual life style with occasional dinners and corporate events sprinkled in.
> My essentials are one car key, a card case, reading glasses, Epi Pen, lipstick and a mirror if I can ever find one I like. add Sunglasses in the day time.
> If I need more than this, I usually grab a tote. My Longchamp totes are pretty best up.
> 
> I tend toward soft but slightly structured bags like Coach Watson, Janice, and Court bags. I Like clean lines and hidden pockets. I'd love a convertible Crossbody/ handbag.
> 
> 1) Looking for a smallish desk to dinner bag. I went to multiple work related Christmas gatherings this year and felt that my small dark green Coach Watson was not dressy enough. I noticed quite a few YSL, Chanel and Gucci bags, none of which I will wear (too overtly branded). Probably needs to be black for flexibility.
> Candidates are Pheobe and Little Zoe.  Would like to  add a slip pocket for iPhone. The little Zoes in Croc are tdf but then I'd need two bags.
> 
> 2) A summer every day bag that could be worn crossbody and as a handbag. Thinking Penelope Messenger or Little Miss M. I've been searching for the perfect summer bag for years. Needs to be a little larger to hold sunglasses.  The Little Miss M seems to get lots of love but I don't know if it can be made as a cross body and I may not love the leathers that seem to be recommended for structured bags.
> So Maybe the Little Muse? Someone had it in ochre or yellow.  Swoon.
> 
> How do you choose a Leather?  I seem to be leaning toward Pebbled, Venezia (spelling?) and Merino.
> I prefer a softer feel to my bags - not hard structured but also not slouchy. How much does the leather impact how the bag "behaves"?  Have any of you ordered samples to feel (for a cost). I may ask for some with my first order for reference and future purchases.
> 
> So many questions (Sorry). I can't wait to hear what you all have to say. TIA
> 
> edited to clarify.


Welcome! I also love vintage Coach bags and have a very large vintage Coach collection. Marco's Cuoio Toscano is nice, thick, chewy leather that reminds me of vintage Coach. I have a bag on order in his newest version of vacchetta. His old vacchetta reminded me of vintage Coach leather, and I think the newest vacchetta offering will give you that feel as well. Honestly, all of his leather is great. Pebbled is also one of my favorites.

Court and Watson are smaller bags than what I usually carry, but I have a Phoebe. I'd say Phoebe is comparable in size to a Court or Watson. You can dress a Phoebe up with a chain strap instead of leather strap to make it more of a day-to-night bag. 

Little Selene with bamboo handles is a great little tote that looks like a high-end bag. I don't think it comes with a cross-body strap, but Marco could probably add a strap without any issue. It's probably a bit bigger than Janice, but probably not by too much.

Take a look at the Little Charlotte Shoulder bag as an option for something that can go from shoulder to cross-body. I ended up getting straps at a couple lengths for my full-sized one.

I don't think Little Miss M comes with a cross-body strap. I have three full-sized Miss Ms, and they are super comfortable to carry on the shoulder. If you get one, the Pompei really is the perfect leather for it, but the leather is very different. It is kind of shiny and kind of squishy. Very different than anything Coach has ever made.


----------



## emilylia

coach943 said:


> Welcome! I also love vintage Coach bags and have a very large vintage Coach collection. Marco's Cuoio Toscano is nice, thick, chewy leather that reminds me of vintage Coach. I have a bag on order in his newest version of vacchetta. His old vacchetta reminded me of vintage Coach leather, and I think the newest vacchetta offering will give you that feel as well. Honestly, all of his leather is great. Pebbled is also one of my favorites.
> 
> Court and Watson are smaller bags than what I usually carry, but I have a Phoebe. I'd say Phoebe is comparable in size to a Court or Watson. You can dress a Phoebe up with a chain strap instead of leather strap to make it more of a day-to-night bag.
> 
> Little Selene with bamboo handles is a great little tote that looks like a high-end bag. I don't think it comes with a cross-body strap, but Marco could probably add a strap without any issue. It's probably a bit bigger than Janice, but probably not by too much.
> 
> Take a look at the Little Charlotte Shoulder bag as an option for something that can go from shoulder to cross-body. I ended up getting straps at a couple lengths for my full-sized one.
> 
> I don't think Little Miss M comes with a cross-body strap. I have three full-sized Miss Ms, and they are super comfortable to carry on the shoulder. If you get one, the Pompei really is the perfect leather for it, but the leather is very different. It is kind of shiny and kind of squishy. Very different than anything Coach has ever made.


Thank you so much for the feedback, especially on the leathers. I definitely see at least Pheobe in my future. 
I hadn't really considered the little Selene. You are right that it looks amazing with the Bamboo top handles.
Now I am hoping for a sale so I can buy multiples. The list is long but I will be intentional, and am going to sell some of my unused bags. So much fun.


----------



## emilylia

Devyn Danielle said:


> I wondered if the r&t straps would cut into shoulders since they’re so thin. Thanks for sharing.
> My Demetra is slouching nicely after two days of use.
> 
> View attachment 5275517


I may have missed it but what leather is this. I am not usually a slouchy bag fan but this is gorgeou.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

emilylia said:


> I may have missed it but what leather is this. I am not usually a slouchy bag fan but this is gorgeou.


Thank you and welcome to the group! It is midnight blue tuscania. 
Have you considered a Iride for a work to dinner bag? Its slightly larger than Phoebe. It comes with a short chain strap, but you can sub a shoulder or crossbody chain strap free of charge. A leather strap is extra. And here’s a review of the Iride that gives comparison shots with Phoebe https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/iride-article-by-daphne


----------



## Kimbashop

Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964


 well done! I gasped when I saw this beauty. I love the midi Diva and this makes me want another one. I never thought to ask Marco about color blocking in this manner.


----------



## emilylia

Devyn Danielle said:


> Thank you and welcome to the group! It is midnight blue tuscania.
> Have you considered a Iride for a work to dinner bag? Its slightly larger than Phoebe. It comes with a short chain strap, but you can sub a shoulder or crossbody chain strap free of charge. A leather strap is extra. And here’s a review of the Iride that gives comparison shots with Phoebe https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post/iride-article-by-daphne
> View attachment 5286361


@deveyThanks so much. The Iride seems perfect and I love the turn lock. Alas, I am not a fan of the asymmetrical curved flap . I tend toward clean, straight and minimalistic, some might say Boring.
If it was symmetrical, or had a similar flap to the Phoebe or Zhoe, I would love it. It seems that it would be better to order one of them since the curve is part of the core design.


----------



## zsazsa12

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ok WHAT!!!!! That is an amazinggggg design I am obsessed and may have to copy you  what a lovely design.


stunning bag!!


----------



## christinemliu

emilylia said:


> I've read all the blog posts and spent too many hours going through the TPF threads
> Which bag should be my first or second? How do you choose just one or even two?
> And the leathers. I am a little overwhelmed by the choices.
> I am hoping you can help me narrow them down based on your experience.
> 
> For context I live a casual life style with occasional dinners and corporate events sprinkled in.
> My essentials are one car key, a card case, reading glasses, Epi Pen, lipstick and a mirror if I can ever find one I like. add Sunglasses in the day time.
> If I need more than this, I usually grab a tote. My Longchamp totes are pretty best up.
> 
> I tend toward soft but slightly structured bags like Coach Watson, Janice, and Court bags. I Like clean lines and hidden pockets. I'd love a convertible Crossbody/ handbag.
> 
> 1) Looking for a smallish desk to dinner bag. I went to multiple work related Christmas gatherings this year and felt that my small dark green Coach Watson was not dressy enough. I noticed quite a few YSL, Chanel and Gucci bags, none of which I will wear (too overtly branded). Probably needs to be black for flexibility.
> Candidates are Pheobe and Little Zoe.  Would like to  add a slip pocket for iPhone. The little Zoes in Croc are tdf but then I'd need two bags.
> 
> 2) A summer every day bag that could be worn crossbody and as a handbag. Thinking Penelope Messenger or Little Miss M. I've been searching for the perfect summer bag for years. Needs to be a little larger to hold sunglasses.  The Little Miss M seems to get lots of love but I don't know if it can be made as a cross body and I may not love the leathers that seem to be recommended for structured bags.
> So Maybe the Little Muse? Someone had it in ochre or yellow.  Swoon.
> 
> How do you choose a Leather?  I seem to be leaning toward Pebbled, Venezia (spelling?) and Merino.
> I prefer a softer feel to my bags - not hard structured but also not slouchy. How much does the leather impact how the bag "behaves"?  Have any of you ordered samples to feel (for a cost). I may ask for some with my first order for reference and future purchases.



Welcome @emilylia! Always love having new fans. And a big congratulations on making it through the tPF threads; there's a lot! I'd also recommend the Facebook Massaccesi BST Group. Some of us have been trying to add pictures of our bags by style in the Albums to make it easier for everyone, including newcomers, to find modshots etc.

I would recommend ordering 1 or 2 bags first. I usually go by both what style would fit my needs the most at the time as well as what kind of leather I want. Also, there's a customs limit of $800 US per package (if you're in the US haha) and 2 bags will keep you under that limit. Or, Marco is great about breaking up your order if you order more than that.

Also if you're in the US, don't forget to select "convert via card issuer" on your PayPal invoice when paying (since you're paying in euros). PayPal's conversation is always higher.

For leathers, merinos is super soft, lightweight, but can be a puddle depending on the style. The leather can impact the style because many of them relax over time, which I find really cool in that it develops character and patina. Swatches are a good idea; ask Marco what he can do. Fiore may also be a good candidate for you; it's like Pebbled but is slightly softer and lighter. Pebbled leather though is very hardy, durable, and softens over time but doesn't puddle. Sorry, I sympathize; Marco loves to give us options both in customizations and leathers, but then we all experience decision paralysis because it's like a kid in a candy store LOL!

A Phoebe or Mia may be good for your dressy bag, but a Phoebe might be slightly small if you're including glasses. Zhoes have been very popular too.

The Penelope Messenger is a great crossbody and definitely would hold glasses. I've never had a Little Muse or Little Miss M (he also has so many styles haha that I can't believe I haven't tried yet!) so I leave that to other ladies here. I do have Little Athena on my wishlist as a cute occasion bag too...

Feel free to ask more questions! When I first discovered MM, besides the bags and Marco, the community here really was such a wonderful place. You can see how much everyone loves the brand and is so kind to one another. Enjoy your MM journey!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

emilylia said:


> Newbie here eyeing two of the bags on your short list. Mini Zhoe and Little Mia.  I was wondering how the leather behavior could factor into a leather choice for a particular bag. Thanks for the insight.  i might go through the reference threads again with that in mind and study the comparison chart on the leathers.
> Happy New Year. may all your bag wishes come true.



Leather choice can definitely affect a bags shape and structure and how it behaves for you! I think with the little ones there’s less worry on how it’ll affect drape or function. But you might take into account how it might crease or fold or what textures you’d like! I did a nappa for my Mia and a metallic was my choice for mini zhoe but I went with phoebe instead. I don’t have them yet to speak to those choices but I am excited about it! Haha. And welcome! I’m fairly new myself but have dove in full speed. His bags are so amazing I’m already addicted!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Figured out a way to safely tuck Angelica handles out of the way for when I want to shoulder carry. I don’t shoulder carry often and I wouldn’t leave them tucked for long periods of time just so the handles didn’t get too worn in. But I just tucked them under the opposite magnet inside and it worked perfectly!


----------



## clara_the_golden

A white box arrived! Astra satchel in amaranto pebbled with Mia clasp. I previously asked for suggestions on the clasp  and received helpful feedback, so instead of a magnetic closure i asked Marco to change the clasp. I prefer the Mia clasp to the astra one as it is easier to open/close.   

Love both my Astras!


----------



## emilylia

smile10281 said:


> Hi @sunnydaye ! Welcome from me, as well! I haven’t posted here in a while but I am also a huge fan of Marco and his bags, and I think this community is wonderful. @christinemliu ’s post showing her kindle against a regular sized Penelope is super helpful; here are some shots with my kindle in some other style bags of similar or slightly smaller size (little Ellen in hibiscus Pompei, mini Zhoe in green stardust, and Iride in blue stardust), in case you are considering these styles. I was amazed that the kindle, with cover, fit in all 3, although it’s tight in the little Ellen (can barely zipper close, may not have that issue with a softer leather). The mini iPad (first generation, I think) is slightly larger than the kindle I have and does not fit in the little Ellen. It does fit in the mini Zhoe and in Iride, without a case.
> 
> I’ve also attached a picture of the 3 bags lined up with a regular sized Penelope (in purple Merinos) for reference.
> 
> Hope this helps!


@smile10281 This is super helpful.  Thank you for taking the time post. Question on the "structure" or firmness of the bags. Is there any give in the Iride or Zhoe? I am seriously considering the Zhoe but wonder about the "feel" and am intrigued by the Iride - though I would ask Marco to modify the flap front (if He think it would work).  Would either wear as a flap bag in a soft leather or are they more firm and structured.  I am so on the fence on my second bag.


----------



## smile10281

Thanks, @emilylia and welcome to the MM group!  To answer your question, there is some give to both the Iride and mini Zhoe. I imagine that this is impacted by the leather, too,.. mine are both in Stardust, which I find a bit stiffer than Merinos but softer than Pompei. (Actually, of all the MM leathers I've felt, I think Pompei is the hardest/most stiff). Based on the shape, I would say that the mini Zhoe is more structured compared to Iride. The front (flap and underneath), back, and bottom of the Iride look to be 1 continuous piece of leather, unlike the Zhoe, which has separate pieces (more box-like). I'm attaching pics for you to see. Iride does not really stand up on its own while mini Zhoe does. In terms of dimensions, they are about equal in width, but Iride is slightly shorter in height and longer. I personally think Iride looks a little dressier and works a little better than the mini Zhoe as a clutch. As a disclaimer, I did not order separate straps for either bag, and the default is an all-chain strap for Iride and leather + chain strap for mini Zhoe.  

Let us know if you have any more questions! Happy to be of assistance!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

smile10281 said:


> Thanks, @emilylia and welcome to the MM group!  To answer your question, there is some give to both the Iride and mini Zhoe. I imagine that this is impacted by the leather, too,.. mine are both in Stardust, which I find a bit stiffer than Merinos but softer than Pompei. (Actually, of all the MM leathers I've felt, I think Pompei is the hardest/most stiff). Based on the shape, I would say that the mini Zhoe is more structured compared to Iride. The front (flap and underneath), back, and bottom of the Iride look to be 1 continuous piece of leather, unlike the Zhoe, which has separate pieces (more box-like). I'm attaching pics for you to see. Iride does not really stand up on its own while mini Zhoe does. In terms of dimensions, they are about equal in width, but Iride is slightly shorter in height and longer. I personally think Iride looks a little dressier and works a little better than the mini Zhoe as a clutch. As a disclaimer, I did not order separate straps for either bag, and the default is an all-chain strap for Iride and leather + chain strap for mini Zhoe.
> 
> Let us know if you have any more questions! Happy to be of assistance!



These pictures are also super helpful in imagining the Stardust leather.  Thank you!


----------



## emilylia

smile10281 said:


> Thanks, @emilylia and welcome to the MM group!  To answer your question, there is some give to both the Iride and mini Zhoe. I imagine that this is impacted by the leather, too,.. mine are both in Stardust, which I find a bit stiffer than Merinos but softer than Pompei. (Actually, of all the MM leathers I've felt, I think Pompei is the hardest/most stiff). Based on the shape, I would say that the mini Zhoe is more structured compared to Iride. The front (flap and underneath), back, and bottom of the Iride look to be 1 continuous piece of leather, unlike the Zhoe, which has separate pieces (more box-like). I'm attaching pics for you to see. Iride does not really stand up on its own while mini Zhoe does. In terms of dimensions, they are about equal in width, but Iride is slightly shorter in height and longer. I personally think Iride looks a little dressier and works a little better than the mini Zhoe as a clutch. As a disclaimer, I did not order separate straps for either bag, and the default is an all-chain strap for Iride and leather + chain strap for mini Zhoe.
> 
> Let us know if you have any more questions! Happy to be of assistance!


Your bags are absolutely gorgeous.  The photos and your descriptions are so helpful and exactly the information I needed. And thanks for the details on the Pompei leather. Thank you so much!


----------



## smile10281

No problem! And thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Well my velvet verona bouquet bag shipped.  However Marco made the bag in what I first ordered, anthracite pebbled. I changed it later to the velvet verona.  I am not going to tell him. He has enough trouble and I have several tan or brown bags and no gray ones. So it will be fine. He rarely makes mistakes and this is one I can live with.


----------



## southernbelle43

An aside for the above post.  Yesterday at the grocery a bottle of minced garlic in olive oil spilled all over my Little Selene in black nappa. It wiped right off and no harm done. If it had been velvet verona it would have been ruined totally. So maybe the gods are looking after klutzy me, lol.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Well my velvet verona bouquet bag shipped.  However Marco made the bag in what I first ordered, anthracite pebbled. I changed it later to the velvet verona.  I am not going to tell him. He has enough trouble and I have several tan or brown bags and no gray ones. So it will be fine. He rarely makes mistakes and this is one I can live with.


I LOVE my anthracite Selene. The leather wears like iron and it is a beautiful blue-grey hue. I am really picky about grey and to me this color is perfection. I'm sure it will look really beautiful in the bouquet style. I have a midi soulmate in velvet Verona and I have to be more careful with that bag than with my other MMs. The corners have started to rub down a bit, as anything sueded tends to do. I can only imagine that this might happen with the midi bouquet since it is designed to sit close to the body and over the shoulder and therefore more prone to rubbing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE my anthracite Selene. The leather wears like iron and it is a beautiful blue-grey hue. I am really picky about grey and to me this color is perfection. I'm sure it will look really beautiful in the bouquet style. I have a midi soulmate in velvet Verona and I have to be more careful with that bag than with my other MMs. The corners have started to rub down a bit, as anything sueded tends to do. I can only imagine that this might happen with the midi bouquet since it is designed to sit close to the body and over the shoulder and therefore more prone to rubbing.


I had a bag in anthracite and loved it but the style did not work. I am not the least bit upset about this. And seeing your Selene was what led me to order this anyway, lol.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE my anthracite Selene. The leather wears like iron and it is a beautiful blue-grey hue. I am really picky about grey and to me this color is perfection. I'm sure it will look really beautiful in the bouquet style. I have a midi soulmate in velvet Verona and I have to be more careful with that bag than with my other MMs. The corners have started to rub down a bit, as anything sueded tends to do. I can only imagine that this might happen with the midi bouquet since it is designed to sit close to the body and over the shoulder and therefore more prone to rubbing.



Does anybody know if Stardust is also sueded and therefore prone to easy corner rubbing?


----------



## southernbelle43

Claudia Herzog said:


> Does anybody know if Stardust is also sueded and therefore prone to easy corner rubbing?


 It is suede.  But is covered with all that imbedded beading which I think would protect the suede quite a bit from rubbing?


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Well my velvet verona bouquet bag shipped.  However Marco made the bag in what I first ordered, anthracite pebbled. I changed it later to the velvet verona.  I am not going to tell him. He has enough trouble and I have several tan or brown bags and no gray ones. So it will be fine. He rarely makes mistakes and this is one I can live with.



Well, you never know, maybe the mistake is the invoice is incorrect? You'll have to let us know what you end up receiving! And I'm sooo impressed the oil wiped right off. That's amazing!


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Well my velvet verona bouquet bag shipped.  However Marco made the bag in what I first ordered, anthracite pebbled. I changed it later to the velvet verona.  I am not going to tell him. He has enough trouble and I have several tan or brown bags and no gray ones. So it will be fine. He rarely makes mistakes and this is one I can live with.


I have an anthracite Little Athena. It is one of my most used MM bags. The color is perfect and so versatile. Your bouquet bag in anthracite will be gorgeous.


----------



## smile10281

southernbelle43 said:


> It is suede.  But is covered with all that imbedded beading which I think would protect the suede quite a bit from rubbing?


It feels suede-like to me, but I don’t think I’ve seen any rubbing off/wear on my Stardust bags. I also don’t use them that often, though, bc I try to rotate my bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

While waiting for my bouquet I am enjoying my Modena!


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> While waiting for my bouquet I am enjoying my Modena!
> View attachment 5288692


A fabulous green!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

southernbelle43 said:


> While waiting for my bouquet I am enjoying my Modena!
> View attachment 5288692



When you carry your Modena, do you use it as more of a work/school bag, or a casual errands-around-town bag, or something else?  I love the structure and clean lines of the Modena, but I guess I'm never sure what it's meant to be used for.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Soooo hear me out. I’m really into the Juliet style. But feel the midi is a smidge too small and the full is a smidge too big… does anyone else feel that they wish there was an in-betweener? Like 12”x7.5”x5”? Kinda speedy 30ish? I was thinking of seeing if Marco would be open to it esp if there’s other interest than mine!


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Soooo hear me out. I’m really into the Juliet style. But feel the midi is a smidge too small and the full is a smidge too big… does anyone else feel that they wish there was an in-betweener? Like 12”x7.5”x5”? Kinda speedy 30ish? I was thinking of seeing if Marco would be open to it esp if there’s other interest than mine!


I'm down for it @bagsbagzbagss! Juliet Midi was the perfect small barrel bag for me pre-pandemic and now with masks, sanitizer, lotion, etc., I'd welcome a slightly bigger size. My regular Juliet is used only for travel since it's quite large.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> A fabulous green!


Thank you. I saw a model in a fashion magazine years ago wearing black and carrying this color bag. It looked so chic.  I looked for a long time to find the exact same color. Unfortunately I do not look like that model when I carry it


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you. I saw a model in a fashion magazine years ago wearing black and carrying this color bag. It looked so chic.  I looked for a long time to find the exact same color. Unfortunately I do not look like that model when I carry it


It is a gorgeous green. What color lining did you select for this bag?


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> It is suede.  But is covered with all that imbedded beading which I think would protect the suede quite a bit from rubbing?



I agree with this. Can't think of a better word to describe the glittery layer than 'beading', but yes that covers the entire surface and feels more durable than suede. I also rotate my bags often so I do not see any corner wearing on my Sabrina Midi yet, but it does not feel delicate.



Claudia Herzog said:


> When you carry your Modena, do you use it as more of a work/school bag, or a casual errands-around-town bag, or something else?  I love the structure and clean lines of the Modena, but I guess I'm never sure what it's meant to be used for.



My Modena is in Denim Aquila and I use it both as a work bag and for casual use, though more suited for casual wear in Aquila. I think Modena can be dressed up or down depending on the leather choice. I'd really love a Modena in Handmade Vachetta for work, it is such a comfortable bag to carry and can easily fit large files.


----------



## Kimbashop

Claudia Herzog said:


> When you carry your Modena, do you use it as more of a work/school bag, or a casual errands-around-town bag, or something else?  I love the structure and clean lines of the Modena, but I guess I'm never sure what it's meant to be used for.


I mostly use my Modena for work (but I have the regular size and it believe that @southernbelle43’s a midi). It’s the perfect work bag for carrying a laptop and files. I bought it specifically for work and ordered it in black Napps
 with silver HW for a professional look. It makes me feel so pulled together and is so easy to use. There is nothing like it  on the market so it stands out.


----------



## Ludmilla

My sister uses her reg sized Modena for work, also.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> It is a gorgeous green. What color lining did you select for this bag?


Navy blue


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> I mostly use my Modena for work (but I have the regular size and it believe that @southernbelle43’s a midi). It’s the perfect work bag for carrying a laptop and files. I bought it specifically for work and ordered it in black Napps
> with silver HW for a professional look. It makes me feel so pulled together and is so easy to use. There is nothing like it  on the market so it stands out.



1). Sorry for the typos -- didn't have my glasses on and typed on phone. I think you get the gist! 
2). I forgot that it's one of the bags in my avatar. The lining I chose is lilac and it matches pretty well with the color of my BV Nodini.


----------



## nstblinn

Hi ladies! Thanks for all the insight and enabling! This new sale is going to be my first custom! Can’t wait for help and hand holding


----------



## coach943

I just got the email for the Handmade Vacchetta promotion. The mint green color is calling my name, even though I absolutely do not need another bag right now. But a mint green Little Selene Zip with bamboo handles? I am not sure I can resist the pull.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I just got the email for the Handmade Vacchetta promotion. The mint green color is calling my name, even though I absolutely do not need another bag right now. But a mint green Little Selene Zip with bamboo handles? I am not sure I can resist the pull.c


I also got the email for the Handmade Vacchetta promotion. I love the mint green and the airforce blue. I am going to get either a Bouquet midi or a Little Selene. I also do not need another bag but I love my handmade vacchetta Ellen in tan. I cannot resist getting another handmade Vacchetta leather bag. I am also thinking I might get lambskin lining seeing as it is also 25% off the cost of the lining.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

I would also like to say that I really appreciate that in the last few sales, Marco has given us a span of more sale days to think about our decisions.  And I really, really appreciate the very clear price list he included in the Handmade Vachetta email.  It is so helpful to see the prices laid out so comprehensively.  If anybody reading here is a newbie, just know that the different leathers are set at different price points, and the prices you're seeing for Handmade Vachetta are probably the most expensive of Marco's lines.  As I understand it, this is a special leather that's worth the price!


----------



## smile10281

Claudia Herzog said:


> I would also like to say that I really appreciate that in the last few sales, Marco has given us a span of more sale days to think about our decisions.  And I really, really appreciate the very clear price list he included in the Handmade Vachetta email.  It is so helpful to see the prices laid out so comprehensively.  If anybody reading here is a newbie, just know that the different leathers are set at different price points, and the prices you're seeing for Handmade Vachetta are probably the most expensive of Marco's lines.  As I understand it, this is a special leather that's worth the price!


I also appreciate the extra time and list of styles with prices! I was interested to see that there is a little Hera - I didn’t know this was available. Hera is one of my favorite styles. Does anyone here have a little Hera?


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> I also appreciate the extra time and list of styles with prices! I was interested to see that there is a little Hera - I didn’t know this was available. Hera is one of my favorite styles. Does anyone here have a little Hera?


Wow - a *Little* Hera ? 
I wonder how small it is? 
Ooh - I'd love to see a photo...


----------



## piosavsfan

Crap I want that Mint Green Vacchetta. I don't know what to order! My favorite is the Hera but I have 3 and one of them is Mint Verona... I'm always afraid to venture away from what I know I love but at the same time feel the need to branch out.


----------



## porpentine

christinemliu said:


> My first Angelica!! I love the style and I don't know why it took me so long to try her. The shade of sleet grey Fiore is lighter than I expected, but it does work as a winter bag. Wider messenger strap, dark grey lining (which is so lovely!), reverse zips, dark gunmetal hardware. Sorry, it's overcast here, but these are the pics I took:
> View attachment 5282656
> View attachment 5282658
> View attachment 5282657
> 
> 
> I forgot whose recommendation it was, but thank you! I copied you and got a shoulder pad in Aquila Matte to use for other bags, and it's exactly what I wanted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282659
> 
> View attachment 5282660


this is great, I've been wanting a bunch of these! may I ask the measurements of it, and what do these cost? edit - I mean the shoulder pads?


----------



## Fancyfree

porpentine said:


> this is great, I've been wanting a bunch of these! may I ask the measurements of it, and what do these cost? edit - I mean the shoulder pads?




I suspect you can order them in any size you want . The key issue is that the slots fit the width of the strap you want to apply it to.

Personally, I order my strap pads with suede backing, I describe the pads I order here:


Fancyfree said:


> I have also been ordering strap pads. It all started when I discovered the Pompei shoulder strap of my Clio kept slipping off my shoulder.
> So we designed a strap pad that turned out to be so effective and _*comfortable*_ that I have been ordering strap pads for most of my shoulder and crossbody bags, also bags from other brands. Heavy shoulder bags no longer feel heavy...
> View attachment 5192124
> 
> 
> 5 x 15 cm rectangular pads with curved corners.
> Beige /undyed suede backing.
> Edge paint concealing the pale suede underside.
> The suede backing gives perfect amount of light friction.
> Marco makes the slits quite tight / minimum width. So for a 2.5cm wide strap, he makes the slit only just 2.5 cm wide. Works brilliantly if you want the pad to "stay put". If you want to be able to slide the pad to various positions, you need to ask him to make the slits wider.
> 
> Feel free to use photo if ordering . Marco has made differently shaped strap pads in the past, and without the suede backing.



I believe I pay 30 or 35 euros when I order a strap pad together with the bag I mean to use it with (so same leather, stitching and edge paint). I believe it is a bit more expensive to order a strap pad alone, probably due to extra work mixing edge paint to the correct colour etc.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Omg, I am SO tempted by this promo, mainly because I really want to experience the Handmade Vacchetta. But I'm having a really hard time justifying a new bag, especially as I have a Hera Midi, Penelope, Astra Satchel, and Penelope Midi on their way to me. And because I'm actually really trying to downsize my collection. And because we will be moving soon, and I should be saving for moving expenses plus new furniture. But still, I'm tempted and wondering if there's some way I can justify it anyway...


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> Omg, I am SO tempted by this promo, mainly because I really want to experience the Handmade Vacchetta. But I'm having a really hard time justifying a new bag, especially as I have a Hera Midi, Penelope, Astra Satchel, and Penelope Midi on their way to me. And because I'm actually really trying to downsize my collection. And because we will be moving soon, and I should be saving for moving expenses plus new furniture. But still, I'm tempted and wondering if there's some way I can justify it anyway...



This sounds like my current inner dialogue. 
I have just posted yesterday that I would love a Modena in handmade vachetta, and hours later this promo arrives, with 25% off lambskin lining too!
Like you, I have 4 bags incoming and am saving for some home repairs. I'm trying to downsize too, will need to force myself to list some bags on the BST. I started browsing styles on the shop site anyway, but ended up with analysis paralysis as usual. Deciding between Modena, Ellen, Little Selene or Astra Crossbody.


----------



## piosavsfan

I wish there were XL versions of the Astra Satchel and Hobo. They are so beautiful but not quite big enough for me.


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> Omg, I am SO tempted by this promo, mainly because I really want to experience the Handmade Vacchetta. But I'm having a really hard time justifying a new bag, especially as I have a Hera Midi, Penelope, Astra Satchel, and Penelope Midi on their way to me. And because I'm actually really trying to downsize my collection. And because we will be moving soon, and I should be saving for moving expenses plus new furniture. But still, I'm tempted and wondering if there's some way I can justify it anyway...


In my experience, there is ALWAYS a way to justify a new bag purchase.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Omg, I am SO tempted by this promo, mainly because I really want to experience the Handmade Vacchetta. But I'm having a really hard time justifying a new bag, especially as I have a Hera Midi, Penelope, Astra Satchel, and Penelope Midi on their way to me. And because I'm actually really trying to downsize my collection. And because we will be moving soon, and I should be saving for moving expenses plus new furniture. But still, I'm tempted and wondering if there's some way I can justify it anyway...


I have been where you are and have finally learned that there will ALWAYS be another leather or another bag. Marco seems to come out with something that I like just as much or better.


----------



## piosavsfan

Can I see pictures of your Charlotte Satchels please? I've only found a couple searching the thread.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> This sounds like my current inner dialogue.
> I have just posted yesterday that I would love a Modena in handmade vachetta, and hours later this promo arrives, with 25% off lambskin lining too!
> Like you, I have 4 bags incoming and am saving for some home repairs. I'm trying to downsize too, will need to force myself to list some bags on the BST. I started browsing styles on the shop site anyway, but ended up with analysis paralysis as usual. Deciding between Modena, Ellen, Little Selene or Astra Crossbody.


Lol, I too started growing the site anyway and also ended up with analysis paralysis.  Bouquet, Selene, and Diva (sizes yet to be determined) are calling to me. But again, I really really shouldn't!



piosavsfan said:


> In my experience, there is ALWAYS a way to justify a new bag purchase.


I mean, I've already started to think of ways to justify it!  I should be good and pass...but I don't want to!



southernbelle43 said:


> I have been where you are and have finally learned that there will ALWAYS be another leather or another bag. Marco seems to come out with something that I like just as much or better.


You are so right - Marco always does come out with new and amazing options! I was good and passed on some of his promos (the Bouquet promo was hard to pass up!), but the Handmade Vacchetta has been on my radar for awhile though, so it seems like I should take advantage of the promotion. But of course, I then have all of these reason why actually, I should not take place an order. I need to give it a few days to figure out what to do!


----------



## champ_04

This promotion is very appealing! I am waiting for a white box from Marco, however I would like to order a Vacchetta bag.
I am a little concerned about the weight of Vacchetta leather, so I am considering a smaller bag (Victoria midi, Theia midi or Penelope messenger...?).


----------



## djfmn

Even though I absolutely love vacchetta leather I have put off buying vacchetta mainly because I live in what I consider a summer climate having moved from a northern snowy climate. Most of the vacchetta colors including the handmade vacchetta colors were on the darker side. Some time ago I asked Marco why there werent any lighter what I call summer colors in vacchetta and handmade vacchetta and here is his response. "Unfortunately there's a reason why tanneries tend to avoid to produce light colors in Vacchetta. Vacchetta natural surface is obviously very subject to direct sunlight. Darker colors create patina while light colors tend just to become lighter and some customers might not like that. They prefer to get the lovely patina look from the darker colors and that is why the tanneries tend to produce more darker colors in vacchetta and handmade vacchetta". So when tan became available in handmade Vacchetta I purchased an Ellen which I absolutely love because it is a lighter color and the leather is amazing. 
Today when I received the newsletter and he had some new fun lighter colors mint green and airforce blue I decided I would break down and get a bag in one of those 2 colors knowing that both of them are not going to be a stock color and I will not have the opportunity again to get this leather in these colors. As I mentioned it is unusual to find lighter colors in this leather based on what Marco told me. I also know I do not need another bag but knowing I wont be able to get this leather in the future I have decided to buy a midi Bouquet in either the airforce blue or mint green. I am leaning more towards the airforce blue.


----------



## djfmn

champ_04 said:


> This promotion is very appealing! I am waiting for a white box from Marco, however I would like to order a Vacchetta bag.
> I am a little concerned about the weight of Vacchetta leather, so I am considering a smaller bag (Victoria midi, Theia midi or Penelope messenger...?).


I have an Ellen in handmade Vacchetta in a tan color. I do not like heavy bags at all. I do not find my Ellen in handmade vacchetta to be heavy at all. I also have a sauro tan vachetta mid Selene and do not find vachetta to be to heavy in that style either. I am going to purchase a mid Bouquet in handmade vacchetta and was considering having a lambskin lining but I have decided that I do not want the extra weight of the lambskin lining so I am going with regular lining.


----------



## champ_04

djfmn said:


> I have an Ellen in handmade Vacchetta in a tan color. I do not like heavy bags at all. I do not find my Ellen in handmade vacchetta to be heavy at all. I also have a sauro tan vachetta mid Selene and do not find vachetta to be to heavy in that style either. I am going to purchase a mid Bouquet in handmade vacchetta and was considering having a lambskin lining but I have decided that I do not want the extra weight of the lambskin lining so I am going with regular lining.



Thank you for your experience.
Selene midi is my best MM style. Thus I consider a Airforce Blue selene midi, but Mint Green calls me...


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> I would also like to say that I really appreciate that in the last few sales, Marco has given us a span of more sale days to think about our decisions.  And I really, really appreciate the very clear price list he included in the Handmade Vachetta email.  It is so helpful to see the prices laid out so comprehensively.  If anybody reading here is a newbie, just know that the different leathers are set at different price points, and the prices you're seeing for Handmade Vachetta are probably the most expensive of Marco's lines.  As I understand it, this is a special leather that's worth the price!



@Claudia Herzog, I love how you said this. I was trying to say something similar but you said it really well here. I priced it out with a couple of styles and actually his promo price is cheaper than the regular retail of the style in the less expensive leathers. So I do think this is an amazing promo.



porpentine said:


> this is great, I've been wanting a bunch of these! may I ask the measurements of it, and what do these cost? edit - I mean the shoulder pads?


@porpentine, I did use @Fancyfree's post in my request and asked for 1.25 in, 3.1 cm slits. You can request measurement, leather, and size of slot. I ordered as part of another promo so this one was 25 euro.
I've also ordered a set of pads for my Demetra that I will reveal when they come. Those will have a snap or some way to attach to the straps. Those were also part of a promo and were 40 euro for the set of 2.



champ_04 said:


> This promotion is very appealing! I am waiting for a white box from Marco, however I would like to order a Vacchetta bag.
> I am a little concerned about the weight of Vacchetta leather, so I am considering a smaller bag (Victoria midi, Theia midi or Penelope messenger...?).


@champ_04, I have a tan handmade vacchetta Little Selene with lambskin lining! and I don't find it heavy. That's important to me too that a bag not be heavy. Handmade vacchetta is lighter than his regular vacchetta I think.

When I received my Little Selene, I knew I wanted more of the handmade vacchetta. It's really exquisite. I am leaning towards smoke grey...but I love the Avio Blue, dark taupe, and rust too!!! The struggle is real .


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I had an idea, but I don't know if it's an awful idea and would love to get some thoughts.

I've been a fan of Portland Leather Goods' Butterfly Bucket bag for awhile now. 


I like that's it's a bit of a different take on the bucket bag. I haven't pulled the trigger though because I worry it might be too small for me.

I also really like Marco's Bouquet, but I need another tote like I need a hole in the head. But, I was thinking, what if I did a Midi Bouquet in the Handmade Vacchetta with the shoulder straps removed and a Theia strap on the sides instead? I feel like it might give me a similar look as PLG's Butterfly Bucket bag? The Midi Bouquet is about the same width, about and inch and a half taller, and about an inch and a half smaller in depth, so it's not the exact same look, but I feel like could give me a similar vibe? (Going by dimensions, it seems the Midi Bouquet wouldn't really be any igger than PLG either, but somehow it just looks bigger to me.) I feel like the side ties of the Bouquet give the clinched look of the Butterfly Bucket, but I was also thinking I could request the side cinch closure that is in the Selene to make sure it has that look. And I like the idea of a Theia strap because going from shoulder to crossbody carry easily with just a single strap is hugely appealing to me. I thought I could also request something similar with a Midi Seleve or Little Selene, but I really like the side times on the Bouquet. 

I don't know. It's late, and I haven't slept more than 3hrs at a time in almost 9 months (eagerly looking forward to the day my sweet baby girl sleeps through the night!), so I feel like I really have no sense of if I'm coming up with a brilliant idea or an awful one. Thoughts?


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I had an idea, but I don't know if it's an awful idea and would love to get some thoughts.
> 
> I've been a fan of Portland Leather Goods' Butterfly Bucket bag for awhile now.
> View attachment 5290250
> 
> I like that's it's a bit of a different take on the bucket bag. I haven't pulled the trigger though because I worry it might be too small for me.
> 
> I also really like Marco's Bouquet, but I need another tote like I need a hole in the head. But, I was thinking, what if I did a Midi Bouquet in the Handmade Vacchetta with the shoulder straps removed and a Theia strap on the sides instead? I feel like it might give me a similar look as PLG's Butterfly Bucket bag? The Midi Bouquet is about the same width, about and inch and a half taller, and about an inch and a half smaller in depth, so it's not the exact same look, but I feel like could give me a similar vibe? (Going by dimensions, it seems the Midi Bouquet wouldn't really be any igger than PLG either, but somehow it just looks bigger to me.) I feel like the side ties of the Bouquet give the clinched look of the Butterfly Bucket, but I was also thinking I could request the side cinch closure that is in the Selene to make sure it has that look. And I like the idea of a Theia strap because going from shoulder to crossbody carry easily with just a single strap is hugely appealing to me. I thought I could also request something similar with a Midi Seleve or Little Selene, but I really like the side times on the Bouquet.
> 
> I don't know. It's late, and I haven't slept more than 3hrs at a time in almost 9 months (eagerly looking forward to the day my sweet baby girl sleeps through the night!), so I feel like I really have no sense of if I'm coming up with a brilliant idea or an awful one. Thoughts?



It might work! Though Theia strap seems wider than the one on the PLG Bucket. Theia strap is 4.5cm/ 1.8" at its widest and 3cm/ 1.2" at its slimmest. Perhaps a consistently slim strap like the one on Astra Crossbody, but with leather attachment at the sides? If Bouquet straps were to be attached at the sides, it will probably lose that cinched neck though, so you may even want to omit the side straps for a cleaner look. The somewhat bucket shape can then be maintained by adding an inner cinch like on the Selene. I see the PLG Bucket has a similar cinch inside.


----------



## Ludmilla

piosavsfan said:


> I wish there were XL versions of the Astra Satchel and Hobo. They are so beautiful but not quite big enough for me.


+1. I wish the Astra Satchel was bigger.


----------



## ajamy

smile10281 said:


> I also appreciate the extra time and list of styles with prices! I was interested to see that there is a little Hera - I didn’t know this was available. Hera is one of my favorite styles. Does anyone here have a little Hera?


Has anyone asked Marco for size details of the little Hera?  I don’t want to bother him if someone else has already got these.


----------



## smile10281

ajamy said:


> Has anyone asked Marco for size details of the little Hera?  I don’t want to bother him if someone else has already got these.


I have not! Also interested in seeing pics if available.


----------



## champ_04

christinemliu said:


> @Claudia Herzog, I love how you said this. I was trying to say something similar but you said it really well here. I priced it out with a couple of styles and actually his promo price is cheaper than the regular retail of the style in the less expensive leathers. So I do think this is an amazing promo.
> 
> 
> @porpentine, I did use @Fancyfree's post in my request and asked for 1.25 in, 3.1 cm slits. You can request measurement, leather, and size of slot. I ordered as part of another promo so this one was 25 euro.
> I've also ordered a set of pads for my Demetra that I will reveal when they come. Those will have a snap or some way to attach to the straps. Those were also part of a promo and were 40 euro for the set of 2.
> 
> 
> @champ_04, I have a tan handmade vacchetta Little Selene with lambskin lining! and I don't find it heavy. That's important to me too that a bag not be heavy. Handmade vacchetta is lighter than his regular vacchetta I think.
> 
> When I received my Little Selene, I knew I wanted more of the handmade vacchetta. It's really exquisite. I am leaning towards smoke grey...but I love the Avio Blue, dark taupe, and rust too!!! The struggle is real .



Thank you @christinemliu, I am also attracted Smoke gray. It seems a little Anthracite pebble.
Very struggle to choice...


----------



## djfmn

ajamy said:


> Has anyone asked Marco for size details of the little Hera?  I don’t want to bother him if someone else has already got these.


According to Marco it is 15% to 18% smaller than the midi Hera. 


smile10281 said:


> I have not! Also interested in seeing pics if available.


Here is Marcos response about the little Hera.
Little Hera: I created its pattern more than an year ago since a couple of customers were interested. In the end they never ordered that bag so it has never been added to our collection. Bag in my opinion was in fact too small for a soft shoulder bag. It's approx 15-18% smaller than Hera Midi. Considering that we have pattern it can be produced in case.


----------



## DrJoy

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Some mod shots of the Soulmate Midi in port merinos.


Soooooo pretty!


----------



## DrJoy

Devyn Danielle said:


> Finally got my midnight Tuscania Demetra after a very long wait! I conditioned the leather as soon as I took it out of the box. This is a great shopper bag. Mods: extended flat handles. Flat edges around the top of the bag so they’re not “puffy” for lack of a better word and added an exterior rear pocket separated into two. Overall I’m satisfied, just should have made straps a little bit thinner, about the size of the Victoria straps would have been perfect.
> 
> View attachment 5273573
> View attachment 5273574
> View attachment 5273575


This is an absolutely beautiful bag. I have 2 lovely blue bags I haven’t carried yet - and now I’m trying to stop myself from emailing Marco. I love the straps! I hate it when a bag digs into my shoulders. Excellent mods!


----------



## DrJoy

BittyMonkey said:


> My Bouquet in Arctic Nappa with longer handles arrived! I like it very much but am slightly disappointed that Marco forgot the contrast stitching I had asked for to make the knots pop. I sent that request in a prior email but it seems like he just worked off the initial order and forgot about the change. I would recommend confirming with him that the change is being made in the in-process order if you change things mid-stream.
> 
> I also ordered a 13" MacBook sleeve out of Handmade Vacchetta, so when I get that I'll let you know how that turned out. I sent him the Senreve one as an example (which I actually sold because I just don't like their leather).
> View attachment 5277143
> View attachment 5277144


Holy moly this is pretty! I’m waiting on a bouquet to arrive today or tomorrow and this just pushed my excitement into overdrive. I love the contrasting colors. It makes me yearn for spring.


----------



## DrJoy

lenie said:


> I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.
> 
> The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!
> 
> The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!
> 
> The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.
> 
> View attachment 5280889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280892


I’m with everyone else, the contrast stitching and edge paint is lovely. That dark chocolate is tempting, I don’t currently own anything that deep (unless you count black).  It looks like it will pair with anything!


----------



## DrJoy

christinemliu said:


> My first Angelica!! I love the style and I don't know why it took me so long to try her. The shade of sleet grey Fiore is lighter than I expected, but it does work as a winter bag. Wider messenger strap, dark grey lining (which is so lovely!), reverse zips, dark gunmetal hardware. Sorry, it's overcast here, but these are the pics I took:
> View attachment 5282656
> View attachment 5282658
> View attachment 5282657
> 
> 
> I forgot whose recommendation it was, but thank you! I copied you and got a shoulder pad in Aquila Matte to use for other bags, and it's exactly what I wanted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282659
> 
> View attachment 5282660


Just stunning! Definitely the perfect winter color, or spring, or whenever


----------



## DrJoy

coach943 said:


> My full-sized Bouquet tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano arrived today. It has dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I am in love with this color. It is the perfect terra cotta shade. This is my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano. It's a thick, chewy leather. I will definitely be ordering this leather again.
> 
> I love tote bags. This is a bit more north-south than what I usually go for, but it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I got the strap drop customized at 26 cm, which I have decided is the perfect length for me.
> 
> View attachment 5283399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283400


I love the way the lining brings the dark gunmetal hardware sort of forward to the eye. Just beautiful!


----------



## DrJoy

clara_the_golden said:


> A white box arrived! Astra satchel in amaranto pebbled with Mia clasp. I previously asked for suggestions on the clasp  and received helpful feedback, so instead of a magnetic closure i asked Marco to change the clasp. I prefer the Mia clasp to the astra one as it is easier to open/close.
> 
> Love both my Astras!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286654
> 
> View attachment 5286653


These are gorgeous! I hadn’t thought of changing the clasp. Great tip! I keep going back and forth with this one, because I’m afraid it will not be casual enough for daily wear and I haven’t been out…since…2020. You’ve given me hope.


----------



## DrJoy

coach943 said:


> I just got the email for the Handmade Vacchetta promotion. The mint green color is calling my name, even though I absolutely do not need another bag right now. But a mint green Little Selene Zip with bamboo handles? I am not sure I can resist the pull.


That mint green is just beautiful and I can see the bamboo handles contrasting and elevating the highlights in this leather!


----------



## djfmn

champ_04 said:


> Thank you for your experience.
> Selene midi is my best MM style. Thus I consider a Airforce Blue selene midi, but Mint Green calls me...


I also love the mint green and am having a hard time choosing between the green and the airforce blue.


----------



## coach943

I love the mint green, but after thinking about it rationally, I remembered that I sold a mint green bag last year because I didn't carry it very often, and I still have a mint green bag. 

During the last promo, I debated between rust brown and tan for a Little Selene, and ultimately went with the rust brown. That bag is in transit to me. 

After thinking about it, I decided that a Selene Midi is a better option as I will carry it more. I also love that side pocket version with the contrast stitching Marco posted on Instagram a while back. I decided to make it pretty lux. I'm going with Tan Handmade Vacchetta and adding the side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin lining, light gold hardware, and no hardware on the straps. 

I hope some of you order the mint color so that I can live vicariously through your reveals.


----------



## djfmn

FYI
Marco updated the blog article with additional prices for bags that were not listed in the handmade vachetta promo newsletter that was sent out.


----------



## emilylia

djfmn said:


> I have an Ellen in handmade Vacchetta in a tan color. I do not like heavy bags at all. I do not find my Ellen in handmade vacchetta to be heavy at all. I also have a sauro tan vachetta mid Selene and do not find vachetta to be to heavy in that style either. I am going to purchase a mid Bouquet in handmade vacchetta and was considering having a lambskin lining but I have decided that I do not want the extra weight of the lambskin lining so I am going with regular lining.


Would you share your Ellen in Tan Vachetta please. Trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on a bag in the Tan Vachetta. It reads rather red to me. More cognac than saddle. What do you think. This will be my first MM.


----------



## coach943

emilylia said:


> Would you share your Ellen in Tan Vachetta please. Trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on a bag in the Tan Vachetta. It reads rather red to me. More cognac than saddle. What do you think. This will be my first MM.



If you go to the Instagram page, there are several Tan Handmade Vacchetta bags:

I think this one is @djfmn 's that she bought in a sample sale: Photos here and here

Here is a Midi Selene.

Here is an Astra but the caption says it is Cuoio Vacchetta, but he doesn't have that listed as a color option. I think it might be tan?

I have a bag in the old Sauro Tan Vacchetta leather. It definitely has quite a bit of amber tones to it.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> It might work! Though Theia strap seems wider than the one on the PLG Bucket. Theia strap is 4.5cm/ 1.8" at its widest and 3cm/ 1.2" at its slimmest. Perhaps a consistently slim strap like the one on Astra Crossbody, but with leather attachment at the sides? If Bouquet straps were to be attached at the sides, it will probably lose that cinched neck though, so you may even want to omit the side straps for a cleaner look. The somewhat bucket shape can then be maintained by adding an inner cinch like on the Selene. I see the PLG Bucket has a similar cinch inside.
> View attachment 5290293


I’m excited to that you think this might work! You’re right that the Theia strap seems wider than the PLG one. I just love that the Theia can be both short shoulder and crossbody in a single strap, so I think I’d be ok with it being wider. Or, I wonder if Marco is able to make the Theia strap a bit thinner?

I didn’t think about the possibility of losing the cinched neck look with the strap on the side. That’s definitely something to consider. I actually love the side ties-it’s what makes the Bouquet so appealing to me. But I think you bring up a good point, and it’s something to think about. I think if I did decide to omit the side ties, I would actually probably go for a Midi Selene with no shoulder straps and a Theia/crossbody/shoulder strap on the sides.

So many options to contemplate!


----------



## djfmn

emilylia said:


> Would you share your Ellen in Tan Vachetta please. Trying to decide whether to pull the trigger on a bag in the Tan Vachetta. It reads rather red to me. More cognac than saddle. What do you think. This will be my first MM.


Welcome to the MM group we are thrilled to have you as part of our little tpf group.
When I asked Marco about the Tan Handmade vachetta when I was buying my Ellen and specifically about how much red is in it here is his response to me. 
*"Tan Handmade Vacchetta has a tiny bit of red but it's minimal in my opinion. It can be see just in certain light conditions. Tan is beautiful in my opinion"*

I will try and take some photos of my Ellen and post them later today.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> If you go to the Instagram page, there are several Tan Handmade Vacchetta bags:
> 
> I think this one is @djfmn 's that she bought in a sample sale: Photos here and here
> 
> Here is a Midi Selene.
> 
> Here is an Astra but the caption says it is Cuoio Vacchetta, but he doesn't have that listed as a color option. I think it might be tan?
> 
> I have a bag in the old Sauro Tan Vacchetta leather. It definitely has quite a bit of amber tones to it.


I have the same bag as the tan sample sale bag.


----------



## piosavsfan

Ludmilla said:


> +1. I wish the Astra Satchel was bigger.


Would you order if Marco made a bigger one?

I asked him and he said it is possible to make a bigger version but he would need a few people to sign up because making a new pattern is expensive.

Anyone else interested in a bigger Astra Satchel?




Edit:  A bigger Astra Hobo is also possible if there is interest. But it sounds like one or the other.


----------



## emilylia

coach943 said:


> If you go to the Instagram page, there are several Tan Handmade Vacchetta bags:
> 
> I think this one is @djfmn 's that she bought in a sample sale: Photos here and here
> 
> Here is a Midi Selene.
> 
> Here is an Astra but the caption says it is Cuoio Vacchetta, but he doesn't have that listed as a color option. I think it might be tan?
> 
> I have a bag in the old Sauro Tan Vacchetta leather. It definitely has quite a bit of amber tones to it.


Thank you very much. Interesting how different they look. Mostly tan but definitely some red. Decisions , Decisions


----------



## piosavsfan

I haven't picked a bag style yet but thoughts on Mint green vacchetta with light gunmetal hw and pink lambskin lining?


----------



## jkern04

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't picked a bag style yet but thoughts on Mint green vacchetta with light gunmetal hw and pink lambskin lining?


Not my cup of tea but my DIL would kill for those colors!  Actually, I think that pink lambskin will look fabulous with the mint green.  And, I will always lean towards the silvers for the hardware.  It will be a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## coach943

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't picked a bag style yet but thoughts on Mint green vacchetta with light gunmetal hw and pink lambskin lining?


Yes, I would absolutely do this combination. Mint green and pink are opposites on the color wheel and look really great together. I have mint green lining in my hot pink pebbled Little Selene, and it goes great together. (Picture is here.)

I think either light gunmetal or silver would be a great hardware choice. My mint-colored Coach bag that I sold had silver hardware. My mint-colored Balenciaga has pewter hardware, and it is very nice, too.


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't picked a bag style yet but thoughts on Mint green vacchetta with light gunmetal hw and pink lambskin lining?


Wow that sounds gorgeous. I think the combination will be stunning.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> I haven't picked a bag style yet but thoughts on Mint green vacchetta with light gunmetal hw and pink lambskin lining?


I love a mint and pink combo, so I say yes! I almost got mint lambskin lining in my Astra satchel, but it's already a color blocked back (fuchsia, silver, and black), and ultimately I thought adding mint to the mix might take it to "too much" level, but there's a part of me that wishes I did it anyway!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Well, I just sent Marco an idea about my Midi Bouquet modifications to resemble PLG's Butterfly Bucket bag idea, just to see if it's even possible and what he thinks of the idea. I'm telling myself it doesn't hurt to ask. Except, I know it does hurt because I've found that for me, sending the email basically means I'm making a purchase.


----------



## christinemliu

It's funny because I've always really liked Daphne, I even owned a BST one for awhile, but I never ordered one until now. Part of it was seeing new customers getting their Daphnes and how much they loved her! I really love all the handmade vacchetta colors (except, sorry, cherry red and mint green aren't my cups of tea for now) but decided on smoke grey. Is anyone else ordering? I wonder what colors people are wanting!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I just came to see what everyone is ordering and loving peoples combos. I’m going nuts and ordering way too much but here’s my (I think finalized) deets! The only thing I’m debating is if I want gold on my rust Angelica. I typically do golds on my brown bags. But in general prefer silver tones. I’m wondering if the reddish tone might work with light gunmetal or if I should stick with light gold? Input welcome!

Angelica
Rust Handmade Vachetta 
Light Gold Hardware
Burgundy Fabric Lining 
Theia Long Strap

Juliet Midi
Dark Green Handmade Vachetta
Dark Gunmetal Hardware
Sage or Tortilla Fabric Lining 
4” Handle Drop

Little Miss M 
Navy Handmade Vachetta
Beige Lambskin
Light Gunmetal Hardware 
No Closure
Rolled arm handles 
Theia long strap (low profile internal d rings)

Selene Zip Midi
Anthracite pebbled
Avio lambskin lining
Dark gunmetal hardware
9” strap drop


----------



## dramaprincess713

Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!

I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:


Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:

Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
​
Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!

The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting. 

Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.

Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy? 

Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me. 

So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?


----------



## Ludmilla

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!
> 
> I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:
> View attachment 5292082
> 
> Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
> Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
> View attachment 5292086​
> Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
> Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
> As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!
> 
> The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting.
> 
> Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.
> 
> Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy?
> 
> Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me.
> 
> So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?


I guess you need to decide what are the occasions when you want to use your new bag. Work? Fun and play? Will the fringes trouble you while using the bag?
I do not have a bag with so much fringes that you want. Have you considered adding only a bit of fringe to the bag? I have a mini Marcie with a bit of fringe:


Also you should keep in mind that fringes start to fray over the course of time and might give the whole bag a messy appearance.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I just came to see what everyone is ordering and loving peoples combos. I’m going nuts and ordering way too much but here’s my (I think finalized) deets! The only thing I’m debating is if I want gold on my rust Angelica. I typically do golds on my brown bags. But in general prefer silver tones. I’m wondering if the reddish tone might work with light gunmetal or if I should stick with light gold? Input welcome!
> 
> Angelica
> Rust Handmade Vachetta
> Light Gold Hardware
> Burgundy Fabric Lining
> Theia Long Strap
> 
> Juliet Midi
> Dark Green Handmade Vachetta
> Dark Gunmetal Hardware
> Sage or Tortilla Fabric Lining
> 4” Handle Drop
> 
> Little Miss M
> Navy Handmade Vachetta
> Beige Lambskin
> Light Gunmetal Hardware
> No Closure
> Rolled arm handles
> Theia long strap (low profile internal d rings)
> 
> Selene Zip Midi
> Anthracite pebbled
> Avio lambskin lining
> Dark gunmetal hardware
> 9” strap drop



I CANNOT WAIT to see all your reveals in a few weeks!


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I just came to see what everyone is ordering and loving peoples combos. I’m going nuts and ordering way too much but here’s my (I think finalized) deets! The only thing I’m debating is if I want gold on my rust Angelica. I typically do golds on my brown bags. But in general prefer silver tones. I’m wondering if the reddish tone might work with light gunmetal or if I should stick with light gold? Input welcome!
> 
> Angelica
> Rust Handmade Vachetta
> Light Gold Hardware
> Burgundy Fabric Lining
> Theia Long Strap
> 
> Juliet Midi
> Dark Green Handmade Vachetta
> Dark Gunmetal Hardware
> Sage or Tortilla Fabric Lining
> 4” Handle Drop
> 
> Little Miss M
> Navy Handmade Vachetta
> Beige Lambskin
> Light Gunmetal Hardware
> No Closure
> Rolled arm handles
> Theia long strap (low profile internal d rings)
> 
> Selene Zip Midi
> Anthracite pebbled
> Avio lambskin lining
> Dark gunmetal hardware
> 9” strap drop


You have made some beautiful choices!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!
> 
> I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:
> View attachment 5292082
> 
> Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
> Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
> View attachment 5292086​
> Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
> Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
> As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!
> 
> The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting.
> 
> Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.
> 
> Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy?
> 
> Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me.
> 
> So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?


Of these 4 styles, I personally prefer (and love!) the Minerva with for a fringe. Long flap version Minerva.
I think you are probably right in suspecting that Bouquet would be too busy (or maybe untidy?") with a fringe, and wonder if this too would apply to Selenes with a V-shaped fringe..


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I just came to see what everyone is ordering and loving peoples combos. I’m going nuts and ordering way too much but here’s my (I think finalized) deets! The only thing I’m debating is if I want gold on my rust Angelica. I typically do golds on my brown bags. But in general prefer silver tones. I’m wondering if the reddish tone might work with light gunmetal or if I should stick with light gold? Input welcome!
> 
> Angelica
> Rust Handmade Vachetta
> Light Gold Hardware
> Burgundy Fabric Lining
> Theia Long Strap
> 
> Juliet Midi
> Dark Green Handmade Vachetta
> Dark Gunmetal Hardware
> Sage or Tortilla Fabric Lining
> 4” Handle Drop
> 
> Little Miss M
> Navy Handmade Vachetta
> Beige Lambskin
> Light Gunmetal Hardware
> No Closure
> Rolled arm handles
> Theia long strap (low profile internal d rings)
> 
> Selene Zip Midi
> Anthracite pebbled
> Avio lambskin lining
> Dark gunmetal hardware
> 9” strap drop


I generally prefer silver and gunmetal hardware, but would vote for Light Gold with Rust Handmade Vacchetta...


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I generally prefer silver and gunmetal hardware, but would vote for Light Gold with Rust Handmade Vacchetta...


I also prefer silver hw but gold is my choice for rust handmade vachetta.


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!
> 
> I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:
> View attachment 5292082
> 
> Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
> Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
> View attachment 5292086​
> Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
> Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
> As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!
> 
> The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting.
> 
> Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.
> 
> Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy?
> 
> Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me.
> 
> So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?


I am not a tassel or fringe bag person but love your creativity.


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I just came to see what everyone is ordering and loving peoples combos. I’m going nuts and ordering way too much but here’s my (I think finalized) deets! The only thing I’m debating is if I want gold on my rust Angelica. I typically do golds on my brown bags. But in general prefer silver tones. I’m wondering if the reddish tone might work with light gunmetal or if I should stick with light gold? Input welcome!
> 
> Angelica
> Rust Handmade Vachetta
> Light Gold Hardware
> Burgundy Fabric Lining
> Theia Long Strap
> 
> Juliet Midi
> Dark Green Handmade Vachetta
> Dark Gunmetal Hardware
> Sage or Tortilla Fabric Lining
> 4” Handle Drop
> 
> Little Miss M
> Navy Handmade Vachetta
> Beige Lambskin
> Light Gunmetal Hardware
> No Closure
> Rolled arm handles
> Theia long strap (low profile internal d rings)
> 
> Selene Zip Midi
> Anthracite pebbled
> Avio lambskin lining
> Dark gunmetal hardware
> 9” strap drop


These combinations sound fabulous. I also prefer silver hardware to gold. I have a rust handmade vacchetta bag in transit to me. I went with dark gunmetal hardware instead of gold. I'm hoping for a bit of an edgier look with the dark gunmetal, but we'll see.


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!
> 
> I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:
> View attachment 5292082
> 
> Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
> Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
> View attachment 5292086​
> Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
> Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
> As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!
> 
> The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting.
> 
> Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.
> 
> Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy?
> 
> Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me.
> 
> So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?


I have the fringe version with the rivets of Minerva Midi. The fringe really looks great with that style of bag. I need to get mine out and carry it. I know you said you don't like the rivets, but if you have the rivets, you also have the option to remove the fringe if you want to for a different look. I've thought about taking the fringe off of mine and just having the rivets. 

The problem I have with the Midi Minerva is that it doesn't stay on my shoulder very well. I don't know if it because of the wider strap or what, but the Minerva style doesn't work for me quite as well as some others.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I'm going to need some major help making a decision!
> 
> I heard back from Marco - my Midi Bouquet with no shoulder straps and a Thiea strap on a sides idea can be done! But, I was growing his website late last night and came across this fringe Midi Minvera:
> View attachment 5292082
> 
> Now, a fringe bag has been on my list for awhile now. I like the look of the bag above, but I would want no grommets and probably a bit more fringe. It also got me thinking - could fringe be added to other bags? So I asked Marco, and yes, he can do it! So now, I am trying to decide between the following:
> 
> Midi Minerva with Theia strap and fringe, much like the bag above but with no grommets
> Diva with fringe, similar to this bag:
> View attachment 5292086​
> Midi Selene or Little Selene, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, and fringe on the front. I was thinking possibly bring along the diagonal seams on the front?
> Midi Bouquet, no shoulder straps, Theia strap on the sides, fringe on the front. I think I'd want the fringe in a "V" type shape/pattern, similar to the tan bag above.
> As always, I am having the HARDEST time actually envisioning it all and making a decision!
> 
> The Diva with fringe appeals to me because both a bucket bag and a bag with fringe have been on my list for a while now. This would allow me to knock out both with one bag. I also really really like the inspiration bag I posted above (but cannot, for the life of me, get my hands on it). However, it the most expensive of the options, and I'm not sure I want to spend *quite* than much on something that would likely be a bit more of a novelty bag for me. (I love fringe, but it's not something I'd necessarily wear everyday). I also have never had a bucket bag before, and I don't actually know if I will like the style. I'm not even sure why I want a bucket bag - the style, in general, is really not what I would normally go for. Totes and flap bags are my bags styles of choice. I'm not sure it's the smartest to spend so much on a style I'm not sure will work for me, even if it's a style I've been wanting.
> 
> Midi Selene or Little Selene with Theia strap and no shoulder straps appeals to me because I feel like it would give a kind of bucket bag vibe (reminiscent of the PLG Butterfly bucket bag I posted), but since I have a regular Selene already, I know the bag in general works for me. However, I'm not sure about the fringe placement. I really prefer when the fringe comes to a point in the center, and obviously if I had the fringe along the diagonal seams of the Selene, that wouldn't happen. I could always ask for a V-shaped fringe placement anyway, but I feel like that would look odd with the diagonal seams that are already on the bag.
> 
> Midi Bouquet with Theia strap and no shoulder strap appeals to me because it was the first idea I had, and again, I feel like it give a bucket bag vibe like the PLG Butterfly bucket bag. There's also nothing on the front, so I feel like a V-shaped fringe placement would work. BUT, I wonder if fringe would look really odd with the side ties of the Bouquet. It might be too busy?
> 
> Midi Minerva appeals to me because it's a style of bag I've been wanting to try, and I have a pretty good idea of what it will look like since it's more or less already been done. But it doesn't really give a bucket bag vibe so I'm not "killing two birds with one stone" the way I envision I would be doing with the other options. Also, like the Diva, I'm not 100% sure about the Minerva style. I've been intrigued by it for a while, but I don't actually know if it will work for me.
> 
> So, as always, I've written a novel, but any thoughts/advice on what direction I should go in?




I feel like the Minerva lends itself well to fringe due to the points and flap shape. I also agree that the Diva would look really great with the fringe because it is a playful addition to an already playful bag. 

Due to the way that the seam lines fall on the Selene, I’m not sure it would work as well as I think the fringe would fall in towards each other and perhaps get a bit messy. I think for fringe to work you need very clean lines and angles so that the fringe can hang in a way that won’t get tangled and can freely move about. The bouquet already seems to have so many details to it that I thin you are right in moving away from it as a fringe option.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Ludmilla said:


> I guess you need to decide what are the occasions when you want to use your new bag. Work? Fun and play? Will the fringes trouble you while using the bag?
> I do not have a bag with so much fringes that you want. Have you considered adding only a bit of fringe to the bag? I have a mini Marcie with a bit of fringe:
> View attachment 5292166
> 
> Also you should keep in mind that fringes start to fray over the course of time and might give the whole bag a messy appearance.


Great points to think about! This would be a /play casual bag for me-definitely not for work. I think I’d like it to be a size that would work for toddler/young child days-not the capacity needed for a diaper bag, but big enough for carrying things for me and my daughter, just in case I want to use it in that way.

Your Mini Marcie is beautiful! I do think I’m pretty set on wanting more fringe than that though. You do bring up a great point about fraying, so I will definitely be keeping that in mind as I decide how much fringe to go for.



Fancyfree said:


> Fancyfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of these 4 styles, I personally prefer (and love!) the Minerva with for a fringe. Long flap version Minerva.
> I think you are probably right in suspecting that Bouquet would be too busy (or maybe untidy?") with a fringe, and wonder if this too would apply to Selenes with a V-shaped fringe..
> 
> 
> 
> The Minerva certainly does lend itself well to fringe! It’s also the easiest for me to envision because I don’t actually have to envision anything at all-I know I like the look. I just wish I knew whether or not I would like the Minerva overall in function and use!
> 
> 
> 
> djfmn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a tassel or fringe bag person but love your creativity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t love all fringe bags, but with the right placement and amount of fringe, I do like the look. I think there’s also a bit of nostalgia in there for me. I had a really cheap suede fringe bag in high school, and I often find myself thinking about and missing that bag. I remember I used to play with and braid the bring when I’d get bored.
> 
> 
> 
> coach943 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the fringe version with the rivets of Minerva Midi. The fringe really looks great with that style of bag. I need to get mine out and carry it. I know you said you don't like the rivets, but if you have the rivets, you also have the option to remove the fringe if you want to for a different look. I've thought about taking the fringe off of mine and just having the rivets.
> 
> The problem I have with the Midi Minerva is that it doesn't stay on my shoulder very well. I don't know if it because of the wider strap or what, but the Minerva style doesn't work for me quite as well as some others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I your point about taking the fringe off and just leaving the grommets for a different look! I’m still leaning towards no grommets, but you do have me reconsidering that! Of course, as I’ve said though, my concern is that I just don’t know if the Minerva style will work for me overall. I also worry about weight, as I’ve read in past posts that some found the Minerva to be heavy, even in Midi size. Marco himself had mentioned that he thought the MIDI Minerva would be heavy when I was considering “diaper bag lite” options, and there’s a good chance this bag will serve that purpose, at least some of the time. So I don’t know. Can I ask what doesn’t work for you with the Minerva? Is it just the strap? And as a reference, can I ask what MM styles do work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Kimbashop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like the Minerva lends itself well to fringe due to the points and flap shape. I also agree that the Diva would look really great with the fringe because it is a playful addition to an already playful bag.
> 
> Due to the way that the seam lines fall on the Selene, I’m not sure it would work as well as I think the fringe would fall in towards each other and perhaps get a bit messy. I think for fringe to work you need very clean lines and angles so that the fringe can hang in a way that won’t get tangled and can freely move about. The bouquet already seems to have so many details to it that I thin you are right in moving away from it as a fringe option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you’re right about fringe on the Selene. I’ve also been doing a lot of Google image searching and found some fringe bags with the fringe in a diagonal direction that the Selene has, and it’s not my favorite. I think I’ve determined that my fringe preferences are for continuous fringe on the front of the bag (not broken up or fringe coming off the sides or bottom), and a “V”/“U” shape for the fringe with the point being at the bottom. Given that, I think the Selene is probably not the best option, and the more I think about it, I do think the side ties and fringe on the Bouquet might be too much.
> 
> My concerns with the Diva and Minerva are definitely uncertainty about the styles themselves. Will I actually like a bucket bag?  Will the Minerva work/be comfortable? I just don’t know!
Click to expand...


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh, I your point about taking the fringe off and just leaving the grommets for a different look! I’m still leaning towards no grommets, but you do have me reconsidering that! Of course, as I’ve said though, my concern is that I just don’t know if the Minerva style will work for me overall. I also worry about weight, as I’ve read in past posts that some found the Minerva to be heavy, even in Midi size. Marco himself had mentioned that he thought the MIDI Minerva would be heavy when I was considering “diaper bag lite” options, and there’s a good chance this bag will serve that purpose, at least some of the time. So I don’t know. Can I ask what doesn’t work for you with the Minerva? Is it just the strap? And as a reference, can I ask what MM styles do work for you?



It's mainly just the strap that I don't like. I like the bag its self. I have both a Midi Minerva and a Little Minerva. Little Minerva is a bit too small for me, but Midi Minerva is a good size for me. For whatever reason, I feel like the strap slips off my shoulder on both of my Minervas. I think it is because it has a wider strap.

Miss M is the best bag for shoulder carry, IMO. I hesitated on buying a Miss M for the longest time because I wasn't sure about the skinny straps, but they are perfect. They stay on my shoulder. They don't dig in at all. I also find them to be the perfect length. I also love Selene. I've found that I like the straps much better with no hardware and a strap drop of 26 cm. I also find that Aphrodite and Soulmate Midi really work well for me. I recently bought a Hera, and I love it too. Larger totes and shoulder bags are my favorites.

For Midi Minerva, I recommend getting the flap on the outside extended, especially if you do a fringe version. I agree that it might be heavy depending on what you carry. It has extra leather because of the front pockets and the flap.


----------



## whatevs

dramaprincess713 said:


> Well, I just sent Marco an idea about my Midi Bouquet modifications to resemble PLG's Butterfly Bucket bag idea, just to see if it's even possible and what he thinks of the idea. I'm telling myself it doesn't hurt to ask. Except, I know it does hurt because I've found that for me, sending the email basically means I'm making a purchase.


I've had my eye on the Butterfly Bucket bag as well -- looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## whatevs

Hi all -- I'm going to take the plunge on my first MM and wanted to consult with the subject matter experts.  I've looked at the reference threads, but I was hoping to hear more about these:
1.  I read a terrific post that described Verona for unstructured bags (e.g., Bouquet, Hera).  Since the (non-velvet) Verona isn't available, what would folks recommend?  I'm hoping for something with a similar feel and drape.  It seems like Merinos and Fiore are candidates...thoughts?
2.  I'm also interested in a more structured bag (Astra, Charlotte, Zhoe).  I'm curious how these bags differ when done in Nappa/Pompei vs. Vacchetta.
3.  Are there bags that really "work" with Toscano, Aquila, or Tuscania?  I've seen the Calistas in Tuscania (beautiful), but I don't have a good sense of which styles favor these leather options.


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I’ve been taking with Marco about my fringe possibilities. The Selene is out. He said it would be complicated to do it in the V shape I prefer and send me a mock-up of what it would look like with fring along the current existing seams, which wasn’t my favorite. I requested a mock up of the Bouquet, but it seems like Midi Minerva or Diva are the front runners.

So, Midi Minerva and Diva owners, talk to me! How do you like these styles? What is the capacity and comfort like? Does anyone own both and able to speak to both in comparison to one another?


----------



## champ_04

christinemliu said:


> It's funny because I've always really liked Daphne, I even owned a BST one for awhile, but I never ordered one until now. Part of it was seeing new customers getting their Daphnes and how much they loved her! I really love all the handmade vacchetta colors (except, sorry, cherry red and mint green aren't my cups of tea for now) but decided on smoke grey. Is anyone else ordering? I wonder what colors people are wanting!



I will get smoke grey, but I can't decide on bag style.
Victoria midi or Little Selene are my standard style, but I am also attracted to more structure style (Little Miss M, Little Athena, Ellen, etc.)


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> It's mainly just the strap that I don't like. I like the bag its self. I have both a Midi Minerva and a Little Minerva. Little Minerva is a bit too small for me, but Midi Minerva is a good size for me. For whatever reason, I feel like the strap slips off my shoulder on both of my Minervas. I think it is because it has a wider strap.
> 
> Miss M is the best bag for shoulder carry, IMO. I hesitated on buying a Miss M for the longest time because I wasn't sure about the skinny straps, but they are perfect. They stay on my shoulder. They don't dig in at all. I also find them to be the perfect length. I also love Selene. I've found that I like the straps much better with no hardware and a strap drop of 26 cm. I also find that Aphrodite and Soulmate Midi really work well for me. I recently bought a Hera, and I love it too. Larger totes and shoulder bags are my favorites.
> 
> For Midi Minerva, I recommend getting the flap on the outside extended, especially if you do a fringe version. I agree that it might be heavy depending on what you carry. It has extra leather because of the front pockets and the flap.



Thank you for your insight! Larger totes and shoulder bags are what I gravitate towards too, so this is super helpful. If I go for the MIDI Minerva, I wonder if I could ask for the strap to be made thinner? The size and capacity of the bag overall seem like it would work, though the weight is still a factor to take into consideration.


----------



## Cleda

whatevs said:


> Hi all -- I'm going to take the plunge on my first MM and wanted to consult with the subject matter experts.  I've looked at the reference threads, but I was hoping to hear more about these:
> 1.  I read a terrific post that described Verona for unstructured bags (e.g., Bouquet, Hera).  Since the (non-velvet) Verona isn't available, what would folks recommend?  I'm hoping for something with a similar feel and drape.  It seems like Merinos and Fiore are candidates...thoughts?
> 2.  I'm also interested in a more structured bag (Astra, Charlotte, Zhoe).  I'm curious how these bags differ when done in Nappa/Pompei vs. Vacchetta.
> 3.  Are there bags that really "work" with Toscano, Aquila, or Tuscania?  I've seen the Calistas in Tuscania (beautiful), but I don't have a good sense of which styles favor these leather options.



1. Verona and Merinos would drape quite differently. Merinos feels thin, soft and puddly to me, while Verona feels thicker and more chewy. Fiore may be more similar, also consider Cuoio Toscano which I feel has excellent drape (softer than Verona but will not be as puddly as Merinos).

2. I don't have a full bag in Nappa, only bags with nappa trim/ strap, so cannot comment on that. Pompei and Vacchetta would are very different leathers to me, I would even describe them as extreme opposites.
Pompei is super smooth, and will allow a structured bag to remain structured. It does not feel like synthetic material or PU but yet at first glance it does not scream 'leather' to me, since the colour is perfectly uniform, there's no grain on the surface, and when you press on it, it bounces back into shape with no wrinkling or depression. My Zhoe in Pompei has not changed from day one, no relaxing at all, which is great for how I like a structured flap bag to look like.
The handmade vacchetta is more rustic to me. In fact the selling point is its handpainted surface, so it is natural to see variance in the colour. If I am not wrong, the surface is also entirely natural, there is no grain pressed on it, nor is it processed to be completely smooth. It should show natural wrinkles and veining. It will relax or soften with use. Over time, with exposure to skin oils and sunlight, it will patina.
Both would be suitable for structured bags, but will give a very different look and feel.

3. I love my Hera midi in Cuoio Toscano! It's soft and feels so nice to wear it close to the body. The draping is lovely and not overly soft such that the bag appears to collapse or lose shape. I also have a Modena in Denim Aquila, which makes the very briefcase-like Modena look like a more casual style. All 3 that you have listed are softer leathers, which makes them really versatile. It's really about the kind of look you are going for. The leather you choose can really transform a style. You can choose a softer leather such as Merinos with extra backing for a structured bag. It is harder to choose a stiffer leather like Pompei and expect it to drape. Once you have a vision in mind, you can always check with Marco if your leather choice can produce your desired look.


----------



## tenKrat

whatevs said:


> Hi all -- I'm going to take the plunge on my first MM and wanted to consult with the subject matter experts.  I've looked at the reference threads, but I was hoping to hear more about these:
> 1.  I read a terrific post that described Verona for unstructured bags (e.g., Bouquet, Hera).  Since the (non-velvet) Verona isn't available, what would folks recommend?  I'm hoping for something with a similar feel and drape.  It seems like Merinos and Fiore are candidates...thoughts?
> 2.  I'm also interested in a more structured bag (Astra, Charlotte, Zhoe).  I'm curious how these bags differ when done in Nappa/Pompei vs. Vacchetta.
> 3.  Are there bags that really "work" with Toscano, Aquila, or Tuscania?  I've seen the Calistas in Tuscania (beautiful), but I don't have a good sense of which styles favor these leather options.


Hi, welcome! I'll share what I know from my experience with Marco's leathers. I hope others will chime in with their experience.

1. Recommendations for unstructured bags:

Merinos (lightest leather). I had it in a Soulmate Midi at one time. Perfect leather for the hobos.
Fiore (lighter than regular pebbled). I have it in a Modena Midi, which I wanted to have some slouch for a more casual look.
Aquila matte (one of the thinner, lighter leathers). Have this in a Calista, which I love in this leather.
Cuoio Toscano (lightest vacchetta). My Hera Midi and Ellen are in this leather.
Nappa. I have it in Hera and Victoria Midi.
Pebbled. This one ranks lowest in my personal preferences because it's a heavier, thicker leather that takes more time to soften than the other types on this list. 

2. Recommendations for structured bags:

Vacchetta (all types). This leather is my favorite for structured bags. It maintains structure even as it softens over time. If your preference is a more natural-looking leather with texture and color variations, then you will love it. I have it in Grande Mia/Mia, Zhoe bags, Ellen, Aura, Daphne.
Nappa. My next favorite for structured. Its flat, uniform surface is stunning on structured bags. I have it in Zhoe Legend/Zhoe.
Pompei (the only leather that is used only for structured bags, never for unstructured bags). It is stiff, but feels almost spongy. It sounds like an oxymoron, but it's the best way I can describe it. I think it's the most unusual leather that Marco has. I have it in Zhoe Legend, Little Athena, Angelica messenger.
3. Cuoio Toscano works nicely in both structured and non-structured because it is a lighter and softer vacchetta. Aquila matte and Tuscania (both thinner leathers) work best on hobos and soft totes, like Calista, Soulmate, Bouquet, Victoria, Theia, Selene, Minerva.


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> It's mainly just the strap that I don't like. I like the bag its self. I have both a Midi Minerva and a Little Minerva. Little Minerva is a bit too small for me, but Midi Minerva is a good size for me. For whatever reason, I feel like the strap slips off my shoulder on both of my Minervas. I think it is because it has a wider strap.
> 
> Miss M is the best bag for shoulder carry, IMO. I hesitated on buying a Miss M for the longest time because I wasn't sure about the skinny straps, but they are perfect. They stay on my shoulder. They don't dig in at all. I also find them to be the perfect length. I also love Selene. I've found that I like the straps much better with no hardware and a strap drop of 26 cm. I also find that Aphrodite and Soulmate Midi really work well for me. I recently bought a Hera, and I love it too. Larger totes and shoulder bags are my favorites.
> 
> For Midi Minerva, I recommend getting the flap on the outside extended, especially if you do a fringe version. I agree that it might be heavy depending on what you carry. It has extra leather because of the front pockets and the flap.


@coach943, what leather is the wide strap? I've noticed merinos has been slippy, especially with a winter coat. So I have an Aquila Matte strap that's reduced that on my merinos strap.

If it's not merinos, it could be the width. I know with another brand, some loved the wider strap, and others with smaller shoulders could not do them.

For @dramaprincess713, just a note, I think the grommets also re-enforce the holes. I think without them, over time, the weight of the fringe, especially if you have a lot, may stretch out the holes. Thank you for bringing back a pic of coach943's bag with fringe! I didn't even realize or forgot that Marco can do fringe and grommets!!!


----------



## christinemliu

whatevs said:


> Hi all -- I'm going to take the plunge on my first MM and wanted to consult with the subject matter experts.  I've looked at the reference threads, but I was hoping to hear more about these:
> 1.  I read a terrific post that described Verona for unstructured bags (e.g., Bouquet, Hera).  Since the (non-velvet) Verona isn't available, what would folks recommend?  I'm hoping for something with a similar feel and drape.  It seems like Merinos and Fiore are candidates...thoughts?
> 2.  I'm also interested in a more structured bag (Astra, Charlotte, Zhoe).  I'm curious how these bags differ when done in Nappa/Pompei vs. Vacchetta.
> 3.  Are there bags that really "work" with Toscano, Aquila, or Tuscania?  I've seen the Calistas in Tuscania (beautiful), but I don't have a good sense of which styles favor these leather options.


Welcome @whatevs!!! Glad you're joining in on the fun haha!
For 1. Sorry if you've already done this, but did you ask Marco if he has any Verona left? Sometimes he might have a little bit of a hide still lying around.

I love everything @tenKrat and @Cleda have said! They're two of quite a few on this thread who helped me when I first started buying.


----------



## Flushpuppy

Wondering if those of you who own an Ellen can weigh in on ease of getting and out of it. Sometimes narrow bags like it seems that might be can be tricky. Thanks!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you for your insight! Larger totes and shoulder bags are what I gravitate towards too, so this is super helpful. If I go for the MIDI Minerva, I wonder if I could ask for the strap to be made thinner? The size and capacity of the bag overall seem like it would work, though the weight is still a factor to take into consideration.


So many of us feel the regular Minerva shoulder strap is THE most comfortable strap in the world! The crossbody strap that comes with Minerva is narrower. 

So it might be a good idea to go with the standard straps for Minerva... and order a slimmer strap later if you discover you would prefer one?


----------



## Ludmilla

whatevs said:


> Hi all -- I'm going to take the plunge on my first MM and wanted to consult with the subject matter experts.  I've looked at the reference threads, but I was hoping to hear more about these:
> 1.  I read a terrific post that described Verona for unstructured bags (e.g., Bouquet, Hera).  Since the (non-velvet) Verona isn't available, what would folks recommend?  I'm hoping for something with a similar feel and drape.  It seems like Merinos and Fiore are candidates...thoughts?
> 2.  I'm also interested in a more structured bag (Astra, Charlotte, Zhoe).  I'm curious how these bags differ when done in Nappa/Pompei vs. Vacchetta.
> 3.  Are there bags that really "work" with Toscano, Aquila, or Tuscania?  I've seen the Calistas in Tuscania (beautiful), but I don't have a good sense of which styles favor these leather options.


I am owning bags in various MM leathers - including Verona, Pebbled, Aquila, Merinos, Cuoio Toscano and Handmade Vacchetta. Of all these bags Pebbled leather is closest to Verona in structure, weight and drape.


----------



## Ludmilla

@whatevs
Plum Pebbled Selene vs Chocolate Verona Selene:








Like Tenkrat said - Pebbled is on the heavier side, but so is/was Verona.
The texture of both leathers is similar. Pebbled leather is bullet proof regarding wear and tear (Plum Selene is my first MM bag and I used her a lot to work).

Here is a pic of my Merinos Aphrodite — the leather is very smooth compared to Verona and Pebbled.


And together with my sisters Navy pebbled Modena:


----------



## coach943

christinemliu said:


> @coach943, what leather is the wide strap? I've noticed merinos has been slippy, especially with a winter coat. So I have an Aquila Matte strap that's reduced that on my merinos strap.
> 
> If it's not merinos, it could be the width. I know with another brand, some loved the wider strap, and others with smaller shoulders could not do them.
> 
> For @dramaprincess713, just a note, I think the grommets also re-enforce the holes. I think without them, over time, the weight of the fringe, especially if you have a lot, may stretch out the holes. Thank you for bringing back a pic of coach943's bag with fringe! I didn't even realize or forgot that Marco can do fringe and grommets!!!


That is a good point. The strap on one of them is pebbled, and the other is Nappa. I feel like Nappa is a bit slippy, too, so the leather one them may be part of it plus the size of the strap.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> It's mainly just the strap that I don't like. I like the bag its self. I have both a Midi Minerva and a Little Minerva. Little Minerva is a bit too small for me, but Midi Minerva is a good size for me. For whatever reason, I feel like the strap slips off my shoulder on both of my Minervas. I think it is because it has a wider strap.
> 
> Miss M is the best bag for shoulder carry, IMO. I hesitated on buying a Miss M for the longest time because I wasn't sure about the skinny straps, but they are perfect. They stay on my shoulder. They don't dig in at all. I also find them to be the perfect length. I also love Selene. I've found that I like the straps much better with no hardware and a strap drop of 26 cm. I also find that Aphrodite and Soulmate Midi really work well for me. I recently bought a Hera, and I love it too. Larger totes and shoulder bags are my favorites.
> 
> For Midi Minerva, I recommend getting the flap on the outside extended, especially if you do a fringe version. I agree that it might be heavy depending on what you carry. It has extra leather because of the front pockets and the flap.


Do you happen to have any mod shots of Miss M? I ended up ordering a little miss m this sale with rolled handles for an arm crook carry but I think eventually I may do a Miss M for a shoulder tote too with the standard strapping. I like my shoulder bags to be a bit on the bigger side while my hand and arm carry to be more on the medium to smaller side. I saw one pic where Miss M seemed HUGE and then I've seen others where it looks like a reasonably sized tote bag. On the bigger side but not huge. It's so hard to gauge. If you had any mod shots I'd love to see but of course I know mod shots aren't everyone's cup of tea so no pressure either!


----------



## southernbelle43

champ_04 said:


> I will get smoke grey, but I can't decide on bag style.
> Victoria midi or Little Selene are my standard style, but I am also attracted to more structure style (Little Miss M, Little Athena, Ellen, etc.)


A shout out for the Little Miss M which is one of his best bags!  The strap length is perfect and they never fall off my shoulders and I have sloped shoulders.


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Do you happen to have any mod shots of Miss M? I ended up ordering a little miss m this sale with rolled handles for an arm crook carry but I think eventually I may do a Miss M for a shoulder tote too with the standard strapping. I like my shoulder bags to be a bit on the bigger side while my hand and arm carry to be more on the medium to smaller side. I saw one pic where Miss M seemed HUGE and then I've seen others where it looks like a reasonably sized tote bag. On the bigger side but not huge. It's so hard to gauge. If you had any mod shots I'd love to see but of course I know mod shots aren't everyone's cup of tea so no pressure either!


I don't have a mod shot right now, but I might be able to take one tomorrow. Do you have Selene Midi? The full-sized Miss M is almost exactly the same size as a Selene Midi. Miss M is maybe an inch or two taller, but pretty much the same size.


----------



## djfmn

For anyone who might be interested in Verona - although I think at this time everyone including myself are looking at handmade Vachetta!!!!  
Marco said he still has a little Verona leather available. Just ask him for the color you are interested in and he will check to see if he has any left.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> I don't have a mod shot right now, but I might be able to take one tomorrow. Do you have Selene Midi? The full-sized Miss M is almost exactly the same size as a Selene Midi. Miss M is maybe an inch or two taller, but pretty much the same size.



I don’t but I just ordered one and if that’s the case I’ll definitely like the size of Miss M! Dang it adding another to the list


----------



## whatevs

christinemliu said:


> Welcome @whatevs!!! Glad you're joining in on the fun haha!
> For 1. Sorry if you've already done this, but did you ask Marco if he has any Verona left? Sometimes he might have a little bit of a hide still lying around.
> 
> I love everything @tenKrat and @Cleda have said! They're two of quite a few on this thread who helped me when I first started buying.


I just saw a follow up message that there is some Verona left, so I'm definitely going to check into that!


----------



## whatevs

tenKrat said:


> Hi, welcome! I'll share what I know from my experience with Marco's leathers. I hope others will chime in with their experience.
> 
> 1. Recommendations for unstructured bags:
> 
> Merinos (lightest leather). I had it in a Soulmate Midi at one time. Perfect leather for the hobos.
> Fiore (lighter than regular pebbled). I have it in a Modena Midi, which I wanted to have some slouch for a more casual look.
> Aquila matte (one of the thinner, lighter leathers). Have this in a Calista, which I love in this leather.
> Cuoio Toscano (lightest vacchetta). My Hera Midi and Ellen are in this leather.
> Nappa. I have it in Hera and Victoria Midi.
> Pebbled. This one ranks lowest in my personal preferences because it's a heavier, thicker leather that takes more time to soften than the other types on this list.
> 
> 2. Recommendations for structured bags:
> 
> Vacchetta (all types). This leather is my favorite for structured bags. It maintains structure even as it softens over time. If your preference is a more natural-looking leather with texture and color variations, then you will love it. I have it in Grande Mia/Mia, Zhoe bags, Ellen, Aura, Daphne.
> Nappa. My next favorite for structured. Its flat, uniform surface is stunning on structured bags. I have it in Zhoe Legend/Zhoe.
> Pompei (the only leather that is used only for structured bags, never for unstructured bags). It is stiff, but feels almost spongy. It sounds like an oxymoron, but it's the best way I can describe it. I think it's the most unusual leather that Marco has. I have it in Zhoe Legend, Little Athena, Angelica messenger.
> 3. Cuoio Toscano works nicely in both structured and non-structured because it is a lighter and softer vacchetta. Aquila matte and Tuscania (both thinner leathers) work best on hobos and soft totes, like Calista, Soulmate, Bouquet, Victoria, Theia, Selene, Minerva.


Thanks for the info!

Quick follow-up:  I want to start with the Zhoe in Vacchetta (before moving on to my plans for a less structured bag), and I was thinking of getting a Mia top strap.  I saw this on one of your earlier posts, and I'm definitely favoring top handles these days.  

Can you think of any reason the handle might not work for a Zhoe in Vacchetta?  I'm careful not to overload bags, so it's less a concern about wear and tear than experience -- would a handle detract from what makes the Zhoe in Vacchetta so special?  I know these things are subjective, but any input would be welcome!


----------



## southernbelle43

I originally ordered the Bouquet in pebbled leather, but changed to deer velvet verona. When MM said he shipped it, the invoice said anthrocite pebbled, but I did not say anything to him. That would have been fine. So here is my "anthracite pebbled" bag. LOL












Marco attached the original invoice, but made the bag in the correct leather. This is a nice change from all of my other leather bags. It is definitely the Aphrodite pattern that he cinched in and added the ties to. Like the Aphrodite, the pockets are positioned way high in the bag which is great for access. I liked my Aphrodite and regretted selling it, so this is a good fit for me. I will get a little suede spray for it. I ADORE the bright orange lining.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> So many of us feel the regular Minerva shoulder strap is THE most comfortable strap in the world! The crossbody strap that comes with Minerva is narrower.
> 
> So it might be a good idea to go with the standard straps for Minerva... and order a slimmer strap later if you discover you would prefer one?


Great advice! It’s so nice to hear the Minerva strap is comfortable for so many!



coach943 said:


> That is a good point. The strap on one of them is pebbled, and the other is Nappa. I feel like Nappa is a bit slippy, too, so the leather one them may be part of it plus the size of the strap.


I didn’t think about leather type in relation to a strap easily slipping off, but it makes a lot of sense. I feel like Handmade Vacchetta would be a less slippery leather?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I originally ordered the Bouquet in pebbled leather, but changed to deer velvet verona. When MM said he shipped it, the invoice said anthrocite pebbled, but I did not say anything to him. That would have been fine. So here is my "anthracite pebbled" bag. LOL
> 
> Wah pics are t loading. I wanna see!! Hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco attached the original invoice, but made the bag in the correct leather. This is a nice change from all of my other leather bags. It is definitely the Aphrodite pattern that he cinched in and added the ties to. Like the Aphrodite, the pockets are positioned way high in the bag which is great for access. I liked my Aphrodite and regretted selling it, so this is a good fit for me. I will get a little suede spray for it. I ADORE the bright orange lining.


----------



## jkern04

southernbelle43 said:


> I originally ordered the Bouquet in pebbled leather, but changed to deer velvet verona. When MM said he shipped it, the invoice said anthrocite pebbled, but I did not say anything to him. That would have been fine. So here is my "anthracite pebbled" bag. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marco attached the original invoice, but made the bag in the correct leather. This is a nice change from all of my other leather bags. It is definitely the Aphrodite pattern that he cinched in and added the ties to. Like the Aphrodite, the pockets are positioned way high in the bag which is great for access. I liked my Aphrodite and regretted selling it, so this is a good fit for me. I will get a little suede spray for it. I ADORE the bright orange lining.


Am I the only one not able to see the pics.  And, I really want to see that leather color!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Can’t see the pictures @southernbelle43


----------



## southernbelle43

I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


It looks so soft!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323



OMG that's amazing!!! Love love love!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, in my ongoing fringe bag journey, Mr sent the following mock-up of a Bouquet with fringe on the front:


I don’t hate it, but I don’t think I love it either (though I could probably be easily swayed and convinced to love it, lol).

I think it is probably down to the Diva or Midi Minerva for the fringe. I’ve been trying to research both bags from past posts here.The Diva is adorable, but I wonder if it might be a touch too small for my preferences? Would anyone with a full-size Diva be able to comment on it’s capacity, perhaps in comparison to other bags?

I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> It looks so soft!


Actually the leather is soft - as in not stiff - but it does not feel soft. It feels sort of rough to be truthful. At least to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, in my ongoing fringe bag journey, Mr sent the following mock-up of a Bouquet with fringe on the front:
> View attachment 5293327
> 
> I don’t hate it, but I don’t think I love it either (though I could probably be easily swayed and convinced to love it, lol).
> 
> I think it is probably down to the Diva or Midi Minerva for the fringe. I’ve been trying to research both bags from past posts here.The Diva is adorable, but I wonder if it might be a touch too small for my preferences? Would anyone with a full-size Diva be able to comment on it’s capacity, perhaps in comparison to other bags?
> 
> I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?


I probably should not say anything, because I am older than most of you and fringe is not my thing. There are some bags with a small amount of fringe that are cute. This really does not add anything to this bag. IMHO. I bet there are other styles that would work much better.  So if you don't just LOVE it, don't do it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, in my ongoing fringe bag journey, Mr sent the following mock-up of a Bouquet with fringe on the front:
> View attachment 5293327
> 
> I don’t hate it, but I don’t think I love it either (though I could probably be easily swayed and convinced to love it, lol).
> 
> I think it is probably down to the Diva or Midi Minerva for the fringe. I’ve been trying to research both bags from past posts here.The Diva is adorable, but I wonder if it might be a touch too small for my preferences? Would anyone with a full-size Diva be able to comment on it’s capacity, perhaps in comparison to other bags?
> 
> I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?


I’m not sure. I think with the fringes I would get rid of the side ties on the Bouquet.  I think it would look better with a shoulder bag like Hera or, as you mentioned, the MIDI Minerva.
I think the fringe on this bag is cute, and it reminds me of the Hera.


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> Actually the leather is soft - as in not stiff - but it does not feel soft. It feels sort of rough to be truthful. At least to me.


That makes a lot of sense to me. I make Velvet Verona isn’t suede, but it does remind me of suede, which I feel can have a soft but rough quality sometimes.


----------



## dramaprincess713

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, in my ongoing fringe bag journey, Mr sent the following mock-up of a Bouquet with fringe on the front:
> View attachment 5293327
> 
> I don’t hate it, but I don’t think I love it either (though I could probably be easily swayed and convinced to love it, lol).
> 
> I think it is probably down to the Diva or Midi Minerva for the fringe. I’ve been trying to research both bags from past posts here.The Diva is adorable, but I wonder if it might be a touch too small for my preferences? Would anyone with a full-size Diva be able to comment on it’s capacity, perhaps in comparison to other bags?
> 
> I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?





southernbelle43 said:


> I probably should not say anything, because I am older than most of you and fringe is not my thing. There are some bags with a small amount of fringe that are cute. This really does not add anything to this bag. IMHO. I bet there are other styles that would work much better.  So if you don't just LOVE it, don't do it.


I love hearing what you have to say-you are often a voice of reason for me. You’re right that if I don’t love it, I shouldn’t do it. Bouquet with fringe is officially off the table!



Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m not sure. I think with the fringes I would get rid of the side ties on the Bouquet.  I think it would look better with a shoulder bag like Hera or, as you mentioned, the MIDI Minerva.
> I think the fringe on this bag is cute, and it reminds me of the Hera.
> View attachment 5293352


The bag you posted is awesome! I actually considered a Hera with fringe, but I already have a Hera on its way to me so I feel like I want a different style. I think Midi Minerva is edging out at a front runner!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love hearing what you have to say-you are often a voice of reason for me. You’re right that if I don’t love it, I shouldn’t do it. Bouquet with fringe is officially off the table!
> 
> 
> The bag you posted is awesome! I actually considered a Hera with fringe, but I already have a Hera on its way to me so I feel like I want a different style. I think Midi Minerva is edging out at a front runner!



I know when you’re dreaming of your next MM bag looking at pics of other people’s bag is so important. Not sure if you knew, but someone posted a while back that the way to see the posts with pictures is to search for the style with the word attach in brackets, so Minerva would be searched as Minerva (attach). You just replace the parentheses with brackets. It won’t let me post it that way. I guess it thinks I’m trying to add an attachment lol.


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> Am I the only one not able to see the pics.  And, I really want to see that leather color!!


I cannot see the pics either. But in the new post I can.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


Wow wow and wow. THis is just gorgeous. I love the lining you selected as well and the leather is stunning.


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, in my ongoing fringe bag journey, Mr sent the following mock-up of a Bouquet with fringe on the front:
> View attachment 5293327
> 
> I don’t hate it, but I don’t think I love it either (though I could probably be easily swayed and convinced to love it, lol).
> 
> I think it is probably down to the Diva or Midi Minerva for the fringe. I’ve been trying to research both bags from past posts here.The Diva is adorable, but I wonder if it might be a touch too small for my preferences? Would anyone with a full-size Diva be able to comment on it’s capacity, perhaps in comparison to other bags?
> 
> I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?


I will be honest and tell you I hate the Bouquet with fringe. It looks like the bag grew a really long mustache.  I love the way the Minerva looks with fringe so that would be my vote. I did have a Minerva with a zipper and didn't think it really altered the look of the bag. I don't think I've had one with magnet closure.


----------



## tenKrat

whatevs said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Quick follow-up:  I want to start with the Zhoe in Vacchetta (before moving on to my plans for a less structured bag), and I was thinking of getting a Mia top strap.  I saw this on one of your earlier posts, and I'm definitely favoring top handles these days.
> 
> Can you think of any reason the handle might not work for a Zhoe in Vacchetta?  I'm careful not to overload bags, so it's less a concern about wear and tear than experience -- would a handle detract from what makes the Zhoe in Vacchetta so special?  I know these things are subjective, but any input would be welcome!


Absolutely no reason for the Mia handle not to work on a vacchetta Zhoe. The handle will actually *enhance* the beauty of the bag. (I have a burgundy vacchetta Zhoe with a Mia handle.)


----------



## tenKrat

Flushpuppy said:


> Wondering if those of you who own an Ellen can weigh in on ease of getting and out of it. Sometimes narrow bags like it seems that might be can be tricky. Thanks!


I have no problem getting in and out of my Ellen. I find it to be a comfortable bag to use.


----------



## tenKrat

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


Hmmm, the color looks like taupe to me, not deer...Anyway, it's gorgeous with the orange lining.


----------



## tenKrat

dramaprincess713 said:


> I have no capacity concerns with the Midi Minerva, but I am slightly concerned about the closure only being a magnet. This is odd for me because I love open bags (open totes are often my bag of choice) and usually dislike zip closures (never use them!). I think it’s something about it being an E-W shoulder bag…it feels like since it’s not at tall, it wouldn’t have the security an open tote does. I would also get it without a middle compartment (I kind of hate middle compartments) so I wouldn’t be able to put important things in the middle compartment. I also worry that things would easily fall out of it if it were accidentally bumped or there at sudden stops on a car, etc. I know I could request a zip closure, but I’m not sure I want to do that. It seems like it would alter the look of the bag by essentially “pinching in” the top, and again, I don’t actually usually like/use zip closures. Anyone with a Midi Minerva that could speak to the openness/security of the bag?


My Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled has a top zipper closure and no middle compartment. The zipper does not alter the look of the bag. The zipper closure adds security, and like you said, an E-W bag needs it more than a N-S bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I know when you’re dreaming of your next MM bag looking at pics of other people’s bag is so important. Not sure if you knew, but someone posted a while back that the way to see the posts with pictures is to search for the style with the word attach in brackets, so Minerva would be searched as Minerva (attach). You just replace the parentheses with brackets. It won’t let me post it that way. I guess it thinks I’m trying to add an attachment lol.


Oh @Devyn Danielle , I've been telling people how to search for terms in this thread, but I've been asked how to search for pics, this is great! But, it didn't work for me. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Oh @Devyn Danielle , I've been telling people how to search for terms in this thread, but I've been asked how to search for pics, this is great! But, it didn't work for me. What am I doing wrong?


 I’ve taken a screenshot to show you what the search should look like. All posts with pictures of Minerva should come up. It will show the original post, and any posts that quoted that picture as well.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> I will be honest and tell you I hate the Bouquet with fringe. It looks like the bag grew a really long mustache.  I love the way the Minerva looks with fringe so that would be my vote. I did have a Minerva with a zipper and didn't think it really altered the look of the bag. I don't think I've had one with magnet closure.


Lol! Now that you’ve said that, I can’t unsee it! 



tenKrat said:


> My Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled has a top zipper closure and no middle compartment. The zipper does not alter the look of the bag. The zipper closure adds security, and like you said, an E-W bag needs it more than a N-S bag.
> View attachment 5293452
> 
> View attachment 5293453


Thank you for these photos! In my mind, a zipper was literally being the two top edges together which is why I was concerned about altering the look, but I can see that actually isn’t the case at all. If I got for it, I think I will go for a zipper. I can always leave it unzipped, but Inkind I’d like knowing I have the option for security, at least I’m this type of bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Hmmm, the color looks like taupe to me, not deer...Anyway, it's gorgeous with the orange lining.


That is just the iPhone camera fading the color out. Definitely deer.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> That makes a lot of sense to me. I make Velvet Verona isn’t suede, but it does remind me of suede, which I feel can have a soft but rough quality sometimes.


Exactly.


----------



## Fancyfree

whatevs said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Quick follow-up:  I want to start with the Zhoe in Vacchetta (before moving on to my plans for a less structured bag), and I was thinking of getting a Mia top strap.  I saw this on one of your earlier posts, and I'm definitely favoring top handles these days.
> 
> Can you think of any reason the handle might not work for a Zhoe in Vacchetta?  I'm careful not to overload bags, so it's less a concern about wear and tear than experience -- would a handle detract from what makes the Zhoe in Vacchetta so special?  I know these things are subjective, but any input would be welcome!


Were you thinking only top handle or also having the shoulder straps attached to the handle / top flap?
Top handle looks great on Zhoe, @tenKrat has posted lovely photos of Zhoes with top handles.

Not so sure whether it would be a good idea to attach shoulder strap to Zhoe top flap. You had better ask Marco. 
Mia (and all other MM bags with shoulder strap attachment to top flap) has a metal clasp//closure... 
Zhoe only a magnet closure.


----------



## Cleda

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323



Beautiful! Orange lining is a good match against the neutral deer velvet verona. The next bag I get in a more neutral colour, I will try orange as well.


----------



## Fancyfree

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


WOW! That is _*gorgeous*_ .
Oh dear - I have not been interested in / tempted by the Velvet Verona until the saw your Bouquet, @southernbelle43 ... .
But this is so lovely...


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Were you thinking only top handle or also having the shoulder straps attached to the handle / top flap?
> Top handle looks great on Zhoe, @tenKrat has posted lovely photos of Zhoes with top handles.
> 
> Not so sure whether it would be a good idea to attach shoulder strap to Zhoe top flap. You had better ask Marco.
> Mia (and all other MM bags with shoulder strap attachment to top flap) has a metal clasp//closure...
> Zhoe only a magnet closure.


@whatevs When I added a Mia handle to some of my Zhoes, I asked Marco to put the shoulder strap attachment rings on the inner sides. He left the standard attachment rings on the handle, but I never attach the strap to those. They look fine as decorative hardware, but you could ask Marco to leave them out if you prefer.

Zhoe actually comes with a top zipper closure. Mini Zhoe and Zhoe Legend come with magnet closures. I’ve added top zippers to my Legends.


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> Were you thinking only top handle or also having the shoulder straps attached to the handle / top flap?
> Top handle looks great on Zhoe, @tenKrat has posted lovely photos of Zhoes with top handles.
> 
> Not so sure whether it would be a good idea to attach shoulder strap to Zhoe top flap. You had better ask Marco.
> Mia (and all other MM bags with shoulder strap attachment to top flap) has a metal clasp//closure...
> Zhoe only a magnet closure.




Definitely top handle - a la tenKrat




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Mia in hot pink, light pink, and tangerine nappa. Silver hardware. No idea why this is sideways




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I’m also considering asking to have the D rings for the crossbody strap attached on the edge of the bag rather than inside, FancyFree style:




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Dark blue pebbled Modena with light silver lining ans silver hardware. That bag was made for a friend of my sister.  Theia in Sacrament green Sheen leather with sage green lining and gold hardware.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Definitely agree re: shoulder strap. I’m going to add the top zip (on the Zhoe legend) for a little more security.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> I have no problem getting in and out of my Ellen. I find it to be a comfortable bag to use.


I also have an Ellen and it is pretty easy to get into and take things out etc. It is a fairly comfortable bag to use.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


this looks so huggable! I'm glad you got the leather you wanted.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> this looks so huggable! I'm glad you got the leather you wanted.


Me too. Thank you.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> My Minerva Midi in pearl grey pebbled has a top zipper closure and no middle compartment. The zipper does not alter the look of the bag. The zipper closure adds security, and like you said, an E-W bag needs it more than a N-S bag.



So...this is why I love discussion... @dramaprincess713 and @tenKrat, I don't think I've ever thought about E-W vs. N-S in terms of the necessity of zip closures! That kind of blows my mind...I just knew I need some bags with and without, especially related to the weather. Huh. So interesting!


----------



## southernbelle43

Cleda said:


> Beautiful! Orange lining is a good match against the neutral deer velvet verona. The next bag I get in a more neutral colour, I will try orange as well.


The orange turned out even better than I thought it would.  It makes me smile when I open the bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


This is very nice! Velvet Verona is definitely on my radar. If you find the time - could you do a close-up of the leather texture, please?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> This is very nice! Velvet Verona is definitely on my radar. If you find the time - could you do a close-up of the leather texture, please?


Sure. Will do it tomorrow in the sunlight.


----------



## carterazo

Hi ladies!  I've been off TPF for a good six months or more, but I'm back.  Missed you guys!  I resisted Marco's sales last year, but the current one has me itching. Sitting on my hands is not working!  I am debating a Clio or a Bouquet midi in dark green or maybe tan, or maybe a Little Muse or Little Minerva. The red is also stunning - but I have several gorgeous red bags. But the red.... Argh!  Now I need to see what you guys are getting.


----------



## Cleda

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been off TPF for a good six months or more, but I'm back.  Missed you guys!  I resisted of Marco's sales last year, but the current one has me itching. Sitting on my hands is not working!  I am debating a Clio or a Bouquet midi in dark green or maybe tan, or maybe a Little Muse or Little Minerva. The red is also stunning - but I have several gorgeous red bags. But the red.... Argh!  Now I need to see what you guys are getting.



I'm trying very hard to resist this sale too. I simply cannot justify buying something every single sale! But if I were to order, the bag I want most will probably be a Little Selene just like the one that @tenKrat has here.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been off TPF for a good six months or more, but I'm back.  Missed you guys!  I resisted Marco's sales last year, but the current one has me itching. Sitting on my hands is not working!  I am debating a Clio or a Bouquet midi in dark green or maybe tan, or maybe a Little Muse or Little Minerva. The red is also stunning - but I have several gorgeous red bags. But the red.... Argh!  Now I need to see what you guys are getting.


I went for a dark green Juliet midi! I think that leather looks so stunning!!! I also did a navy little miss m with rolled handles for arm carry and an Angelica in rust!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> I'm trying very hard to resist this sale too. I simply cannot justify buying something every single sale! But if I were to order, the bag I want most will probably be a Little Selene just like the one that @tenKrat has here.


Doooo ittttt. Handmade Vachetta sale! Hahaha sorry I can’t help but enable


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> This is very nice! Velvet Verona is definitely on my radar. If you find the time - could you do a close-up of the leather texture, please?


Hi @Ludmilla, if it helps, here's a couple of closeup pics of my Deer Velvet Verona Penelope:
	

		
			
		

		
	






It is velvety, soft, but sturdy, maybe like velvet on top of corduroy jeans!


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Hi ladies!  I've been off TPF for a good six months or more, but I'm back.  Missed you guys!  I resisted Marco's sales last year, but the current one has me itching. Sitting on my hands is not working!  I am debating a Clio or a Bouquet midi in dark green or maybe tan, or maybe a Little Muse or Little Minerva. The red is also stunning - but I have several gorgeous red bags. But the red.... Argh!  Now I need to see what you guys are getting.



Welcome back @carterazo! I saw some new customers enjoy their Daphne so much I'm getting one! Details are:
smoke grey handmade vacchetta
light blue lining
light gunmetal hardware,
no backing
exterior zip pocket
reverse zips
4 half rings for the crossbody / messenger strap attachment

The criss cross attachment on the Daphne isn't my favorite. I think I'm afraid that in 50 years haha, it will warp the bag. Probably unfounded, but to solve that, I asked for 4 half rings, so that I could rotate the angle.


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Ludmilla, if it helps, here's a couple of closeup pics of my Deer Velvet Verona Penelope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293808
> 
> View attachment 5293813
> 
> 
> It is velvety, soft, but sturdy, maybe like velvet on top of corduroy jeans!


Thank you so much! Yes, this helps a lot.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Ludmilla, if it helps, here's a couple of closeup pics of my Deer Velvet Verona Penelope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293808
> 
> View attachment 5293813
> 
> 
> It is velvety, soft, but sturdy, maybe like velvet on top of corduroy jeans!


Her photos are better than mine, lol..


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Her photos are better than mine, lol..


Thank you so much nevertheless!


----------



## dramaprincess713

I just saw on Marco’s website that the promo has been extended to the 14th, which is good for me as I need more time to make a decision! 

Actually, I think I’m almost there. I’m basically between a Minerva Midi with fringe or my original idea of a Bouquet Midi (no fringe) with no shoulder straps but a Theia handle on the sides. I’m leaning a bit more towards a Minerva Midi with fringe though, and if I go for that, I’m trying to figure out whether or not to get a zip closure. I still have all the concerned about things falling out and security I mentioned before, BUT the reality is the I so very rarely use the zip when a bag has a zip closure. It’ll be about $50 to add a zip closure, and sure, in the grand scheme of things, it’s only $50. But also, if I’m not going to use it, I’d rather not add that upgrade. The problem is, if course, I have no clue if I will use it or not. Past bag usage tells me no, I won’t use a zip closure, but overthinking me wonders if I will for THIS particular bag because of the reasons mentioned earlier.

Does anyone have a Minerva Midi with just the standard magnetic closure? Do you find that it’s enough?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just saw on Marco’s website that the promo has been extended to the 14th, which is good for me as I need more time to make a decision!
> 
> Actually, I think I’m almost there. I’m basically between a Minerva Midi with fringe or my original idea of a Bouquet Midi (no fringe) with no shoulder straps but a Theia handle on the sides. I’m leaning a bit more towards a Minerva Midi with fringe though, and if I go for that, I’m trying to figure out whether or not to get a zip closure. I still have all the concerned about things falling out and security I mentioned before, BUT the reality is the I so very rarely use the zip when a bag has a zip closure. It’ll be about $50 to add a zip closure, and sure, in the grand scheme of things, it’s only $50. But also, if I’m not going to use it, I’d rather not add that upgrade. The problem is, if course, I have no clue if I will use it or not. Past bag usage tells me no, I won’t use a zip closure, but overthinking me wonders if I will for THIS particular bag because of the reasons mentioned earlier.
> 
> Does anyone have a Minerva Midi with just the standard magnetic closure? Do you find that it’s enough?


I absolutely never zip my bags and prefer magnet closures. I think unless you’re really slinging the bag around a lot you’ll be just fine with a magnet and I wouldn’t pay for a zipper I wouldn’t use! That’s my 2¢!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Marco said if there was enough committed interest in a Juliet30 (what Christine and I are lovingly calling it - a size in between the midi and full) he would make a pattern for one! It would be sorta speedy30 ish. 12x7.5x5ish? So let us know if there’s any interest. I think we’d need like 4-6 committed buyers (Christine and I would make 2) maybe we could even do like a hide share for it in a specific leather? Idk just throwing it out there!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just saw on Marco’s website that the promo has been extended to the 14th, which is good for me as I need more time to make a decision!
> 
> Actually, I think I’m almost there. I’m basically between a Minerva Midi with fringe or my original idea of a Bouquet Midi (no fringe) with no shoulder straps but a Theia handle on the sides. I’m leaning a bit more towards a Minerva Midi with fringe though, and if I go for that, I’m trying to figure out whether or not to get a zip closure. I still have all the concerned about things falling out and security I mentioned before, BUT the reality is the I so very rarely use the zip when a bag has a zip closure. It’ll be about $50 to add a zip closure, and sure, in the grand scheme of things, it’s only $50. But also, if I’m not going to use it, I’d rather not add that upgrade. The problem is, if course, I have no clue if I will use it or not. Past bag usage tells me no, I won’t use a zip closure, but overthinking me wonders if I will for THIS particular bag because of the reasons mentioned earlier.
> 
> Does anyone have a Minerva Midi with just the standard magnetic closure? Do you find that it’s enough?


My Minerva Midi has a zip, so I can't help. But I wonder... on which shoulder do you carry your bags, @dramaprincess713, right or left?

I ask because the standard zip orientation on all bags, all brands, is best suited for left side carry, making the zips cumbersome for those of us who carry our bags on the right hand side. I never realized this until I found myself choosing to carry one of my bags back-to-front for easy access, mentioned this to Marco and he told me many of the gals on this forum request reverse zip orientation for this exact reason. Ever since then, I have requested "reverse top zip orientation" on all my bags and I now _USE_ my zips without even thinking about it. Also, I need only open the zips a little to access the interior.


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I absolutely never zip my bags and prefer magnet closures. I think unless you’re really slinging the bag around a lot you’ll be just fine with a magnet and I wouldn’t pay for a zipper I wouldn’t use! That’s my 2¢!


I’m leaning towards no zip. I certainly don’t fling my bags around and even concerns about things falling out at a hard stop in a car seems a bit silly considering how little I drive, lol.



Fancyfree said:


> My Minerva Midi has a zip, so I can't help. But I wonder... on which shoulder do you carry your bags, @dramaprincess713, right or left?
> 
> I ask because the standard zip orientation on all bags, all brands, is best suited for left side carry, making the zips cumbersome for those of us who carry our bags on the right hand side. I never realized this until I found myself choosing to carry one of my bags back-to-front for easy access, mentioned this to Marco and he told me many of the gals on this forum request reverse zip orientation for this exact reason. Ever since then, I have requested "reverse top zip orientation" on all my bags and I now _USE_ my zips without even thinking about it. Also, I need only open the zips a little to access the interior.


This is fascinating to me! I carry my bags exclusively on my right shoulder, to the point where I have made serious and conscious efforts to carry on my left shoulder because I feel like I need to balance myself out but just cannot do it. It literally feels wrong on the left shoulder and consistently feels like it’s going to fall off on the left shoulder. I had NO ideas zip orientation on bags is suited for the left side. I never even thought about it. Now I am really curious. I”m not even sure I still own any bags with a zip closure, but I want to find one and carry it the “wrong” way to see if I like zip any better.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I don’t think I shared here but my second white box the other day! This contained my Caramel Merinos Hera Midi with Theia Strap and a surprise bag! I asked Marco to make me one of three styles (Charlotte Satchel, daphne, or muse midi) and gave him some of my preference and told him to surprise me!

I was really hoping he picked the Charlotte satchel and much to my joy he did! It’s a gorgeous medium grey pompei with slight contrast stitching and edge paint that Really compliments the leather and helps it glow. And I loveeeee the pop of lilac inside it’s fantastic. Marco also added a vertical stitching seam down the backside of Charlotte which isn’t the standard but I LOVE so if I ever order another I’m requesting that! lol. Both bags are stunning and the surprise bag was so fun I may have to do another! Can’t wait for the next big white box!


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Sure. Will do it tomorrow in the sunlight.


I know you said that the verona felt a bit stiff. I have had my velvet verona midi soulmate for a year now and it has really softened up. I just picked it up from its perch this morning and gave it a squeeze.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Ludmilla, if it helps, here's a couple of closeup pics of my Deer Velvet Verona Penelope:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293808
> 
> View attachment 5293813
> 
> 
> It is velvety, soft, but sturdy, maybe like velvet on top of corduroy jeans!


That's a great way to describe it!


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> I'm trying very hard to resist this sale too. I simply cannot justify buying something every single sale! But if I were to order, the bag I want most will probably be a Little Selene just like the one that @tenKrat has here.



I just discovered the little Selene thanks to her picture.  I love it!


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I went for a dark green Juliet midi! I think that leather looks so stunning!!! I also did a navy little miss m with rolled handles for arm carry and an Angelica in rust!



 Oooo, it all sounds so pretty and luscious!  I am seriously considering a Little Muse in red, but still on decided. Luckily Marco has extended the sale deadline.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Welcome back @carterazo! I saw some new customers enjoy their Daphne so much I'm getting one! Details are:
> smoke grey handmade vacchetta
> light blue lining
> light gunmetal hardware,
> no backing
> exterior zip pocket
> reverse zips
> 4 half rings for the crossbody / messenger strap attachment
> 
> The criss cross attachment on the Daphne isn't my favorite. I think I'm afraid that in 50 years haha, it will warp the bag. Probably unfounded, but to solve that, I asked for 4 half rings, so that I could rotate the angle.



Thank you!  
I had to go back and look at the Daphne.  Are you maybe talking about the Selene? Or maybe you customized your Daphne which sounds wonderful.  The smoke grey is gorgeous and the light blue lining is one of my favorite. That pairing will be perfect.  I can't wait to see your bag.


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I don’t think I shared here but my second white box the other day! This contained my Caramel Merinos Hera Midi with Theia Strap and a surprise bag! I asked Marco to make me one of three styles (Charlotte Satchel, daphne, or muse midi) and gave him some of my preference and told him to surprise me!
> 
> I was really hoping he picked the Charlotte satchel and much to my joy he did! It’s a gorgeous medium grey pompei with slight contrast stitching and edge paint that Really compliments the leather and helps it glow. And I loveeeee the pop of lilac inside it’s fantastic. Marco also added a vertical stitching seam down the backside of Charlotte which isn’t the standard but I LOVE so if I ever order another I’m requesting that! lol. Both bags are stunning and the surprise bag was so fun I may have to do another! Can’t wait for the next big white box!



Congrats on your bags.  The Charlotte satchel is so gorgeous and classy!  (I wish Marco made a midi version.) Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I don’t think I shared here but my second white box the other day! This contained my Caramel Merinos Hera Midi with Theia Strap and a surprise bag! I asked Marco to make me one of three styles (Charlotte Satchel, daphne, or muse midi) and gave him some of my preference and told him to surprise me!
> 
> I was really hoping he picked the Charlotte satchel and much to my joy he did! It’s a gorgeous medium grey pompei with slight contrast stitching and edge paint that Really compliments the leather and helps it glow. And I loveeeee the pop of lilac inside it’s fantastic. Marco also added a vertical stitching seam down the backside of Charlotte which isn’t the standard but I LOVE so if I ever order another I’m requesting that! lol. Both bags are stunning and the surprise bag was so fun I may have to do another! Can’t wait for the next big white box!


These are lovely!


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Doooo ittttt. Handmade Vachetta sale! Hahaha sorry I can’t help but enable



It doesn't help that he's extended the sale end date! Everytime I look at the red Vacchetta Little Selene, I want to place an impulsive order. I really don't need more bags but this is a fantastic opportunity to try handmade Vacchetta.



dramaprincess713 said:


> I just saw on Marco’s website that the promo has been extended to the 14th, which is good for me as I need more time to make a decision!
> 
> Actually, I think I’m almost there. I’m basically between a Minerva Midi with fringe or my original idea of a Bouquet Midi (no fringe) with no shoulder straps but a Theia handle on the sides. I’m leaning a bit more towards a Minerva Midi with fringe though, and if I go for that, I’m trying to figure out whether or not to get a zip closure. I still have all the concerned about things falling out and security I mentioned before, BUT the reality is the I so very rarely use the zip when a bag has a zip closure. It’ll be about $50 to add a zip closure, and sure, in the grand scheme of things, it’s only $50. But also, if I’m not going to use it, I’d rather not add that upgrade. The problem is, if course, I have no clue if I will use it or not. Past bag usage tells me no, I won’t use a zip closure, but overthinking me wonders if I will for THIS particular bag because of the reasons mentioned earlier.
> 
> Does anyone have a Minerva Midi with just the standard magnetic closure? Do you find that it’s enough?



I have only a Little Minerva, but I do find the magnetic closure enough. The bag strap is not very long so the bag hangs close to the body. When carrying with arms down at the sides, I don't think the bag will be gaping open. Midi size is quite alot larger than the Little though.



bagsbagzbagss said:


> I don’t think I shared here but my second white box the other day! This contained my Caramel Merinos Hera Midi with Theia Strap and a surprise bag! I asked Marco to make me one of three styles (Charlotte Satchel, daphne, or muse midi) and gave him some of my preference and told him to surprise me!
> 
> I was really hoping he picked the Charlotte satchel and much to my joy he did! It’s a gorgeous medium grey pompei with slight contrast stitching and edge paint that Really compliments the leather and helps it glow. And I loveeeee the pop of lilac inside it’s fantastic. Marco also added a vertical stitching seam down the backside of Charlotte which isn’t the standard but I LOVE so if I ever order another I’m requesting that! lol. Both bags are stunning and the surprise bag was so fun I may have to do another! Can’t wait for the next big white box!



That sounds fun! When I'm ever undecided between a few styles, I should ask to be surprised. But how does he invoice you?

I really like the extra stitching down the back of Charlotte satchel too. It looks very elegant with the slight contrast.


----------



## christinemliu

carterazo said:


> Thank you!
> I had to go back and look at the Daphne.  Are you maybe talking about the Selene? Or maybe you customized your Daphne which sounds wonderful.  The smoke grey is gorgeous and the light blue lining is one of my favorite. That pairing will be perfect.  I can't wait to see your bag.


Hi @carterazo, and, I'm talking about Daphne for sure! Light blue lining is also one of my favorites. So I already have a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining (really luxurious), also inspired by @tenKrat:




And just a note to anyone considering, Little Selene doesn't automatically come with a crossbody strap or crossbody attachments, so you'll need to request that if you want them. This is a great size, it's not really that little. Here it is compared to Selene Zip Midi:


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> That sounds fun! When I'm ever undecided between a few styles, I should ask to be surprised. But how does he invoice you?
> 
> I really like the extra stitching down the back of Charlotte satchel too. It looks very elegant with the slight contrast.


It was really fun! I gave him a budget range and he picked something kinda in the middle depending on the leather and style and details he was thinking of!
The extra stitching totally makes it and at first I didn’t realize it wasn’t standard but I love it!!


----------



## Cleda

I got this Siena from the BST. I've always liked the look of Siena, but felt that full sized is too big and the midi size is too small to match Siena's smart briefcase look. But when a good deal surfaces on the BST, I didn't think twice.

Siena in Black Laminato Metallic.


----------



## djfmn

Not sure if someone has posted this but I read on the MM website in the blog for the handmade vachetta promotion that *Marco has extended the promotion through Friday Jan 14th.*


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> This is fascinating to me! I carry my bags exclusively on my right shoulder, to the point where I have made serious and conscious efforts to carry on my left shoulder because I feel like I need to balance myself out but just cannot do it. It literally feels wrong on the left shoulder and consistently feels like it’s going to fall off on the left shoulder. I had NO ideas zip orientation on bags is suited for the left side. I never even thought about it. Now I am really curious. I”m not even sure I still own any bags with a zip closure, but I want to find one and carry it the “wrong” way to see if I like zip any better.



Yes! I am the same here. When I think of it, I also rotate but I usually always carry on the right, or crossbody so the bag is on my right. It's the most comfortable and for the same reason, it's easier for me to zip from left to right. I'm one of the ones who ask for reverse zips.

@Fancyfree is totally right about the standard zip direction. I'm not sure if this is the origin, but I've read the intention is that you're supposed to wear the bag on the left. Similar to a watch. Because, it supposedly is easier to reach across your body with your right hand and get something. Which my efficient-loving mind doesn't seem correct. I think of people drawing a weapon out of their holster. Like, I'm going to be quick on the draw to pull out my lip balm LOL.



christinemliu said:


> Hi @carterazo, and, I'm talking about Daphne for sure! Light blue lining is also one of my favorites. So I already have a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining (really luxurious), also inspired by @tenKrat:
> And just a note to anyone considering, Little Selene doesn't automatically come with a crossbody strap or crossbody attachments, so you'll need to request that if you want them. This is a great size, it's not really that little. Here it is compared to Selene Zip Midi:




I forgot to mention that I added a top zipper to my Little Selene. I don't want people to think that's standard (notice it's reverse zip  )!


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Hi @carterazo, and, I'm talking about Daphne for sure! Light blue lining is also one of my favorites. So I already have a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining (really luxurious), also inspired by @tenKrat:
> 
> View attachment 5294600
> 
> 
> And just a note to anyone considering, Little Selene doesn't automatically come with a crossbody strap or crossbody attachments, so you'll need to request that if you want them. This is a great size, it's not really that little. Here it is compared to Selene Zip Midi:
> View attachment 5294608



Is that rose gold hardware as well? Does anyone know if rose gold hardware was a special just for the summer promotion, or is it always available but with bamboo handles only?

For reverse zip - if you're holding the bag with logo facing away, would you be zipping L>R to open, or R>L?


----------



## lenie

Here is a picture of Smoke grey next to Dark Taupe vachetta from Marco.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Is that rose gold hardware as well? Does anyone know if rose gold hardware was a special just for the summer promotion, or is it always available but with bamboo handles only?
> 
> For reverse zip - if you're holding the bag with logo facing away, would you be zipping L>R to open, or R>L?



Hi @Cleda! I don't know if it's also available, but you can always ask if Marco has any left. I would think that he could do rose gold without the bamboo handles.

If I'm holding the bag with the logo facing away from me and I'm looking down at the bag, I would be zipping Left to Right to open the bag. I took a picture:



Side note, I took pictures in the mirror and even marked them to show you, and then realized that's really confusing because the mirror reverses the image  haha.

But the Little Selene has the zipper like I prefer. The gray bag is how Henri Bendel, one of the older bag companies who apparently introduced Chanel to the US and sadly now closed, does their industry standard zips. [Though, I think for design, they did the shorter bottom zips for the side pockets in the opposite direction.]

I realize however it's the same amount of times you open and close the bag but especially if I want to get into my bag quickly, I feel I'm faster when I am opening left to right, with my bag on my right side.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> I know you said that the verona felt a bit stiff. I have had my velvet verona midi soulmate for a year now and it has really softened up. I just picked it up from its perch this morning and gave it a squeeze.


I did not describe it well. The leather is not stiff. I was actually referring to the texture of the leather itself which does not feel "silky" like suede, but rather rough to the touch.  I gave it two light coats of suede spray, so I should be good to go without worrying too much about spots and stains. I like this bag a lot even though I am usually a more East West lover.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Hey everyone! Sorry to keep posting about this but want to make sure anyone who is interested gets in on it!

Marco approved the inbetweener sized Juliet and we are calling it the Juliet Alto! This will be sized in between the Midi and Full size and something roughly like 12x7.5x5 (these are not the exact measurements they're just roughly in between what the two other sizes are - Marco will have to draft the proportionate pattern for exact measurements but this will hopefully give you a rough idea of sizing) Think Speedy 30ish.

Pricing for Juliet Alto will be:
560 euros for handmade vachetta (425 euros during the current promo)
and in non-premium level leathers it will be 400 euros.  

Be sure to get that amazing handmade vachetta pricing! Holy discount.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry to keep posting about this but want to make sure anyone who is interested gets in on it!
> 
> Marco approved the inbetweener sized Juliet and we are calling it the Juliet Alto! This will be sized in between the Midi and Full size and something roughly like 12x7.5x5 (these are not the exact measurements they're just roughly in between what the two other sizes are - Marco will have to draft the proportionate pattern for exact measurements but this will hopefully give you a rough idea of sizing) Think Speedy 30ish.
> 
> Pricing for Juliet Alto will be:
> 560 euros for handmade vachetta (425 euros during the current promo)
> and in non-premium level leathers it will be 400 euros.
> 
> Be sure to get that amazing handmade vachetta pricing! Holy discount.


I should say those measurements are in inches


----------



## afroken

Hi everyone! I’ve been away from TPF for a good part of last year and have just started catching up on all the MM posts that I’ve missed (hundreds of pages! I had to get out some wine to enjoy along with all the eye candy ) I was in the middle of transitioning to a new job so I didn’t have time to plan or purchase any MM purchases in the past year, and to be honest my wallet thanks me and I really don’t need another bag since I’m working from home, and our country is in its 4th or 5th lockdown right now. But looking at all the beautiful reveals has me itchy for a new MM bag right now 



southernbelle43 said:


> I am not sure why. They are showing up on my computer.  I will repost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293322
> View attachment 5293323


This is one stunner @southernbelle43 , I almost audibly gasped when I came across your reveal. Do you think it’s heavy? I remember that we are both wary of heavier bags but I love the aesthetics of the Bouquet.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

afroken said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away from TPF for a good part of last year and have just started catching up on all the MM posts that I’ve missed (hundreds of pages! I had to get out some wine to enjoy along with all the eye candy ) I was in the middle of transitioning to a new job so I didn’t have time to plan or purchase any MM purchases in the past year, and to be honest my wallet thanks me and I really don’t need another bag since I’m working from home, and our country is in its 4th or 5th lockdown right now. But looking at all the beautiful reveals has me itchy for a new MM bag right now
> 
> 
> This is one stunner @southernbelle43 , I almost audibly gasped when I came across your reveal. Do you think it’s heavy? I remember that we are both wary of heavier bags but I love the aesthetics of the Bouquet.



Afroken!  Welcome back!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:


Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!

The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away from TPF for a good part of last year and have just started catching up on all the MM posts that I’ve missed (hundreds of pages! I had to get out some wine to enjoy along with all the eye candy ) I was in the middle of transitioning to a new job so I didn’t have time to plan or purchase any MM purchases in the past year, and to be honest my wallet thanks me and I really don’t need another bag since I’m working from home, and our country is in its 4th or 5th lockdown right now. But looking at all the beautiful reveals has me itchy for a new MM bag right now
> 
> 
> This is one stunner @southernbelle43 , I almost audibly gasped when I came across your reveal. Do you think it’s heavy? I remember that we are both wary of heavier bags but I love the aesthetics of the Bouquet.


Hi Afroken! It's great to see you here again.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?


What about a mint phoebe or flora?
I love rust and tan equally as well but went for rust this time!


----------



## piosavsfan

Charlotte Satchel in mint green vacchetta with pink lambskin lining and silver HW ordered!


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> What about a mint phoebe or flora?
> I love rust and tan equally as well but went for rust this time!


Lol, I already have a Mint Verona Flora. My mint love is strong! I thought about a Pheobe, but I’m very odd about the Pheobe…I’m basically “saving” that style for a special leather that I haven’t yet found but I know will come some day (something like the tweed or flor leather Marco had a few years ago).


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away from TPF for a good part of last year and have just started catching up on all the MM posts that I’ve missed (hundreds of pages! I had to get out some wine to enjoy along with all the eye candy ) I was in the middle of transitioning to a new job so I didn’t have time to plan or purchase any MM purchases in the past year, and to be honest my wallet thanks me and I really don’t need another bag since I’m working from home, and our country is in its 4th or 5th lockdown right now. But looking at all the beautiful reveals has me itchy for a new MM bag right now
> 
> 
> This is one stunner @southernbelle43 , I almost audibly gasped when I came across your reveal. Do you think it’s heavy? I remember that we are both wary of heavier bags but I love the aesthetics of the Bouquet.


Welcome home!  I weighed it on my kitchen scale and it weighs 2 lbs 14 ounces with my things in it. But I carry  very, very little…a phone, a flat card wallet, a small make up pouch, kleenex, a couple of pens and keys. If you filled it up it could get heavy. I fits really close to the body when carried, so that also helps mitigate the weight.  If you are considering velvet verona you need to order.  There is not much left, I think..


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?


The tan is nice, but that rust looks so saturated and rich, wow.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?


Darn you!!! I had no intention of buying a bag in this promo. I was perfectly happy with the bags I have, no desire for another one.  I just got my lovely Bouquet. Then you had to post these swatches.  And the dark green vacchetta yelled, “buy me, buy me.” Argggggggg Soooooool

Little Selene in dark green vacchetta
Gold hardware
Yellow lining
Inside with four slip pockets and one zipper. (My Little Miss M that I bought several years ago came with the five pockets even though I did not ask for them and I love it.)


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> The tan is nice, but that rust looks so saturated and rich, wow.





southernbelle43 said:


> Darn you!!! I had no intention of buying a bag in this promo. I was perfectly happy with the bags I have, no desire for another one.  I just got my lovely Bouquet. Then you had to post these swatches.  And the dark green vacchetta yelled, “buy me, buy me.” Argggggggg Soooooool
> 
> Little Selene in dark green vacchetta
> Gold hardware
> Yellow lining
> Inside with four slip pockets and one zipper. (My Little Miss M that I bought several years ago came with the five pockets even though I did not ask for them and I love it.)


Oops, sorry for the inadvertent enabling!  Your order sounds beautiful though. I can’t wait to see it!

The rust really is so pretty, isn’t it? Based off the website photos, I was tan all the way, but this photo really has me thinking rust. I’m picky about tan/cognac/brown shades-I don’t like anything too yellow, too brown, or too dark and very much favor brown shades that have red and orange tints/undertones to them. As per Marco, “Rust is much darker than tan. Rust could be described as a dark red with brown and tan undertones. Tan instead has a bit of sepia and orange undertones, it's a very warm brown.” Which, honestly, makes it sound like I’d be happy either either-both reassuring but also making decision-making so difficult!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oops, sorry for the inadvertent enabling!  Your order sounds beautiful though. I can’t wait to see it!
> 
> The rust really is so pretty, isn’t it? Based off the website photos, I was tan all the way, but this photo really has me thinking rust. I’m picky about tan/cognac/brown shades-I don’t like anything too yellow, too brown, or too dark and very much favor brown shades that have red and orange tints/undertones to them. As per Marco, “Rust is much darker than tan. Rust could be described as a dark red with brown and tan undertones. Tan instead has a bit of sepia and orange undertones, it's a very warm brown.” Which, honestly, makes it sound like I’d be happy either either-both reassuring but also making decision-making so difficult!


Either one will be lovely!!!


----------



## champ_04

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry to keep posting about this but want to make sure anyone who is interested gets in on it!
> 
> Marco approved the inbetweener sized Juliet and we are calling it the Juliet Alto! This will be sized in between the Midi and Full size and something roughly like 12x7.5x5 (these are not the exact measurements they're just roughly in between what the two other sizes are - Marco will have to draft the proportionate pattern for exact measurements but this will hopefully give you a rough idea of sizing) Think Speedy 30ish.
> 
> Pricing for Juliet Alto will be:
> 560 euros for handmade vachetta (425 euros during the current promo)
> and in non-premium level leathers it will be 400 euros.
> 
> Be sure to get that amazing handmade vachetta pricing! Holy discount.



I have decided my promo order at last, but Juliet Alto bring me confusion again.


----------



## champ_04

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?



I will go Rust brown. but smoke gray is still beautiful.
Have to order second bag!?


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?


I believe Tan is not as rare an MM colour as Rust Brown. So I vote for Rust Brown 

Personally, I would not choose Handmade Vacchetta for a SLG like a Penelope Midi. Handmade Vacchetta has a polished surface, and I would worry it would get scratched or at least marked by the other contents of my bag. But the Mint Green is really pretty... What about a Diva or Diva Midi? Or an Iride?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been away from TPF for a good part of last year and have just started catching up on all the MM posts that I’ve missed (hundreds of pages! I had to get out some wine to enjoy along with all the eye candy ) I was in the middle of transitioning to a new job so I didn’t have time to plan or purchase any MM purchases in the past year, and to be honest my wallet thanks me and I really don’t need another bag since I’m working from home, and our country is in its 4th or 5th lockdown right now. But looking at all the beautiful reveals has me itchy for a new MM bag right now
> 
> 
> This is one stunner @southernbelle43 , I almost audibly gasped when I came across your reveal. Do you think it’s heavy? I remember that we are both wary of heavier bags but I love the aesthetics of the Bouquet.


 Welcome back, @afroken


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn you!!! I had no intention of buying a bag in this promo. I was perfectly happy with the bags I have, no desire for another one.  I just got my lovely Bouquet. Then you had to post these swatches.  And the dark green vacchetta yelled, “buy me, buy me.” Argggggggg Soooooool
> 
> Little Selene in dark green vacchetta
> Gold hardware
> Yellow lining
> Inside with four slip pockets and one zipper. (My Little Miss M that I bought several years ago came with the five pockets even though I did not ask for them and I love it.)


The dark green vachetta is gorgeous. I love the photo of all the leathers together it really shows the colors well. So much so that I am looking seriously at getitng a dark green vachetta bag. I already have my velvet verona midi Bouquet on the way and I ordered a bag in the airforce blue and now I am thinking perhaps dark green.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

piosavsfan said:


> Charlotte Satchel in mint green vacchetta with pink lambskin lining and silver HW ordered!
> View attachment 5295044


Yassss you did it!!! This will be SO amazing. Cannot wait to see!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Someone mentioned (actually I think two someones) they would like a Charlotte satchel midi. I’m wondering if he would already be able to do that since he has the different sizes of the Charlotte shoulder bag and it appears like it would just be a handle change. I might ask him cuz if I could get a midi Charlotte satchel I might need that too


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> The dark green vachetta is gorgeous. I love the photo of all the leathers together it really shows the colors well. So much so that I am looking seriously at getitng a dark green vachetta bag. I already have my velvet verona midi Bouquet on the way and I ordered a bag in the airforce blue and now I am thinking perhaps dark green.


I had  a dark green bag in the original vacchetta leather several years ago, but the style did not work for me. So I have had this color in the back of my mind for a long while.  If it is the same color as the original, it is stunning!


----------



## champ_04

piosavsfan said:


> Charlotte Satchel in mint green vacchetta with pink lambskin lining and silver HW ordered!
> View attachment 5295044


Sooooo pretty!!!!!
I am not mint green girl, but your Mint Green knocks out me.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

champ_04 said:


> I will go Rust brown. but smoke gray is still beautiful.
> Have to order second bag!?



Yes!  Do it and post the beautiful reveal photos of both!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Darn you!!! I had no intention of buying a bag in this promo. I was perfectly happy with the bags I have, no desire for another one.  I just got my lovely Bouquet. Then you had to post these swatches.  And the dark green vacchetta yelled, “buy me, buy me.” Argggggggg Soooooool
> 
> Little Selene in dark green vacchetta
> Gold hardware
> Yellow lining
> Inside with four slip pockets and one zipper. (My Little Miss M that I bought several years ago came with the five pockets even though I did not ask for them and I love it.)


Dark green is beautiful! I love my dark green Charlotte.


----------



## afroken

lenie said:


> I just received my first Bouquet order. The regular Bouquet is the sample one in Caramel Merinos and the Bouquet midi is in the dark chocolate Merinos. Please excuse the poor pics-must so excited to get them and wanted to share with my MM friends. The bags are fully stuffed with tissue paper in the pics.
> 
> The Bouquet is the love child of the Soulmate and Aphrodite.  A little dressier/elegant than the Soulmate but it still has the soft folds. A little more interest than the Aphrodite with the folds and side ties. Love this style!
> 
> The Merinos and other soft leathers are perfect for the Bouquet to highlight the beautiful folds and design elements. Can’t wait to get my   Velvet Verona Bouquet midis!
> 
> The Bouquet midi is the perfect everyday bag size. It easily holds my full size wallet and other essentials with room to spare. The regular Bouquet is great for days when you need to carry a bit more. The softer leathers really make the bag seems smaller than actual measurements.
> 
> View attachment 5280889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280892


Love the bags, @lenie ! Especially the Bouquet midi. Do you mind me asking you what’s your height? I’m trying to figure out if the midi would look too small for me.


samfalstaff said:


> I received for Xmas 3 Massaccesi bags. I immediately moved into this one.
> Soulmate Midi: handmade vacchetta in tan with dark brown nappa handles, tortilla lining, and gold hardware. I think I also asked for the handles to be elongated by an inch for easy shoulder carry. The leather is thick and pretty soft. The color in the photos is true to life. There is some variation in the color but not much. I am very happy with it and now want another one in the dark green vacchetta.
> View attachment 5281555
> View attachment 5281557
> View attachment 5281558
> View attachment 5281559
> View attachment 5281561


What a gorgeous and deeply saturate colour @samfalstaff . Do you find the leather to be soft/slouchy enough for a Soulmate? I seem to remember that you have some verona bags too, which leather do you think is more slouchy?


coach943 said:


> My full-sized Bouquet tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano arrived today. It has dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I am in love with this color. It is the perfect terra cotta shade. This is my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano. It's a thick, chewy leather. I will definitely be ordering this leather again.
> 
> I love tote bags. This is a bit more north-south than what I usually go for, but it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I got the strap drop customized at 26 cm, which I have decided is the perfect length for me.
> 
> View attachment 5283399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283400


I think this is the first photo of the ginger cuoio toscano that I've seen. I see so many other browns on this thread but rarely the ginger cuoio toscano, and it's one of the colours that I've been the most curious about. Reminds me of burnt autumn leaves, love it.


Kimbashop said:


> I LOVE my anthracite Selene. The leather wears like iron and it is a beautiful blue-grey hue. I am really picky about grey and to me this color is perfection. I'm sure it will look really beautiful in the bouquet style. I have a midi soulmate in velvet Verona and I have to be more careful with that bag than with my other MMs. The corners have started to rub down a bit, as anything sueded tends to do. I can only imagine that this might happen with the midi bouquet since it is designed to sit close to the body and over the shoulder and therefore more prone to rubbing.


Thanks for the heads up about velvet verona corners rubbing. I have a calista midi in velvet verona and so far it hasn't rubbed yet, but it has round edges and not corners like a soulmate. I'm thinking of ordering a bouquet midi next, and currently I'm thinking of either in dark brown tuscania, dark chocolate merinos, or purple velvet verona  but your note about the corners rubbing is something that I would need to take into consideration.


----------



## champ_04

Claudia Herzog said:


> Yes!  Do it and post the beautiful reveal photos of both!



I went to Rust brown Little Miss M, and Smoke gray Muse midi.


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> Hi @carterazo, and, I'm talking about Daphne for sure! Light blue lining is also one of my favorites. So I already have a Little Selene, in tan handmade vacchetta, nut lambskin lining (really luxurious), also inspired by @tenKrat:
> 
> View attachment 5294600
> 
> 
> And just a note to anyone considering, Little Selene doesn't automatically come with a crossbody strap or crossbody attachments, so you'll need to request that if you want them. This is a great size, it's not really that little. Here it is compared to Selene Zip Midi:
> View attachment 5294608



Oooh! that tan leather looks so yummy! The dimensions for the Little Selene makes it seem quite small, but your picture makes me think it is rather roomy. Now I want to change my order again.


----------



## carterazo

lenie said:


> Here is a picture of Smoke grey next to Dark Taupe vachetta from Marco.



Aaarrrgh!  Now I want something in that dark taupe!  There is no hope for me.


----------



## carterazo

dramaprincess713 said:


> Trying to decided on a color for this MIDI Minerva (I’m pretty sure I’m going to go for this promo and pretty sure that is the style I’m going with), and I can’t decide between tan or rust brown. I was strongly leaning towards tan but was asking Marco questions about the colors and he sent me this photo:
> View attachment 5294972
> 
> Now I don’t know because I feel like I like both tan and rust brown equally! Eek, how does one choose?!
> 
> The navy and Air Force blue are also really calling to me, but at least the navy is a standard color so I don’t feel the need to jump on it. And, I like the mint green WAY better in this photo than on the website and kind of want to get something small in it since I’m a sucker for mint and Tiffany blue type colors. I thought maybe a Little Penelope, but I already have one that I never use. I would do a regular Penelope, but I have a Tiffany Blue pebbled Penelope on it’s way to me, and I feel like it’s too similar to justify both (though had I know this mint was coming, I would have waited and gotten the Penelope in this!). Penelope Midi is a thought but I have one in Velvet Verona on it’s way to me, and I’m not ever sure how or if a I’ll use it yet, so if feels silly and premature to order a second one in mint handmade vacchetta. So I don’t know…maybe I gain some sense and resin and pass on the mint?



Oh wow!  The colors on this picture look so good!  The rust brown is really calling me now - and I don't even do brown. The mint green is lovely! Aargh!  I have similar thoughts and dilemas as you.  Sorry, I'm no help, but thanks for posting this picture.


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Someone mentioned (actually I think two someones) they would like a Charlotte satchel midi. I’m wondering if he would already be able to do that since he has the different sizes of the Charlotte shoulder bag and it appears like it would just be a handle change. I might ask him cuz if I could get a midi Charlotte satchel I might need that too



Really?  I would love that!  I actually asked him about the possibility of modifying the Charlotte midi SB - eliminating the long strap and replacing it with the short rolled handles.  I am still waiting to hear from him.  This would be the perfect size for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

coach943 said:


> My full-sized Bouquet tote in Ginger Cuoio Toscano arrived today. It has dark gunmetal hardware and marine lining. I am in love with this color. It is the perfect terra cotta shade. This is my first bag in the Cuoio Toscano. It's a thick, chewy leather. I will definitely be ordering this leather again.
> 
> I love tote bags. This is a bit more north-south than what I usually go for, but it is very comfortable on the shoulder. I got the strap drop customized at 26 cm, which I have decided is the perfect length for me.
> 
> View attachment 5283399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283401
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283400


This is absolutely gorgeous, @coach943. To me, the most perfect Bouquet .

My Bouquet Midi in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano is still not made,- Marco run out of leather, we are waiting for the tannery to produce more.

Seeing your bag, I have decided to cancel the contrast stitching on mine .
But I am also wondering whether I should change my order to full sized Bouquet... But how heavy is it in Cuoio Toscano...?
Can you _*please*_ tell me what your Bouquet weighs?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

champ_04 said:


> I went to Rust brown Little Miss M, and Smoke gray Muse midi.


Oh my gosh I love both of those!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Really?  I would love that!  I actually asked him about the possibility of modifying the Charlotte midi SB - eliminating the long strap and replacing it with the short rolled handles.  I am still waiting to hear from him.  This would be the perfect size for me.


Ooooo lemme know what he says cuz I think I’d love that too! I like the regular Charlotte satchel but it is on the bigger side and I’ll probably use it for work but I’d love a midi one for more of an every day carry size!


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous, @coach943. To me, the most perfect Bouquet .
> 
> My Bouquet Midi in Amber Tan Cuoio Toscano is still not made,- Marco run out of leather, we are waiting for the tannery to produce more.
> 
> Seeing your bag, I have decided to cancel the contrast stitching on mine .
> But I am also wondering whether I should change my order to full sized Bouquet... But how heavy is it in Cuoio Toscano...?
> Can you _*please*_ tell me what your Bouquet weighs?


@Fancyfree Mine weighs 1 pound, 13 oz. I feel like it is a bit heavy, but it is also a pretty large bag.


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I cannot quit this bag!!!


Oh so pretty!  What leather color is this?  It looks lighter than tan - just perfect.



Sickgrl13 said:


> I finally opened this and moved right in!    Tri color Diva midi in nappa.  Black, dark grey, and either light grey or Paloma grey (I asked Marco to choose.)  The lining is fuchsia lamb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284963
> View attachment 5284964



Oh, @Sickgrl13 your colorblocking always leaves me drooling.  Another beauty.  This one is just stunning!


----------



## carterazo

clara_the_golden said:


> A white box arrived! Astra satchel in amaranto pebbled with Mia clasp. I previously asked for suggestions on the clasp  and received helpful feedback, so instead of a magnetic closure i asked Marco to change the clasp. I prefer the Mia clasp to the astra one as it is easier to open/close.
> 
> Love both my Astras!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286654
> 
> View attachment 5286653



So gorgeous!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Oh so pretty!  What leather color is this?  It looks lighter than tan - just perfect.
> 
> I believe it was leftover sauro tan maybe? It’s the perfect hue of golden tan!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thanks for the heads up about velvet verona corners rubbing. I have a calista midi in velvet verona and so far it hasn't rubbed yet, but it has round edges and not corners like a soulmate. I'm thinking of ordering a bouquet midi next, and currently I'm thinking of either in dark brown tuscania, dark chocolate merinos, or purple velvet verona  but your note about the corners rubbing is something that I would need to take into consideration.



I went back and looked at my soulmate and it is very minor. I don't want to scare anyone off of ordering velvet verona because it is really beautiful! I think in part the minor rubbing I see has to do with the soulmate style itself -- there is a lot of material that folds and touches the ground, creating more friction or floor contact than, say, the Bouquet.


----------



## Kimbashop

I am going to be living vicariously for a while through all of your orders. It has taken a lot of discipline for me not to jump on the vacchetta train, but I just bought a bag from another company before this promo hit. Grow, money tree, grow! 

In the mean time, I will continue to enjoy using my Little Valerie in pirate cuoio toscano as my most-used MM bag during COVID (prior to COVID, it was the Modena for everyday office). Someone asked about that leather for structured and unstructured bags. I can say that it has held up really well on my little structured satchel.


----------



## carterazo

Oh, no wonder!  Now that is my perfect shade of tan.  Yet another color I discover after it's gone. Sigh.


----------



## carterazo

Does anyone here have both the little Tulipano and the little Selene?  I would love to see comparison pics and hear your thoughts. Tulipanos are not on Marco's website, so I can't compare.  TIA!


----------



## coach943

My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146


OMGGGGG. This is stunninggggg. I’m so glad I ordered rust Vachetta! Thank you for sharing this beauty!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146


Thank you. Thank you so much for sharing!  This is the first IRL Rust Brown Handmade Vachetta photo that I have seen.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Does anyone here have both the little Tulipano and the little Selene?  I would love to see comparison pics and hear your thoughts. Tulipanos are not on Marco's website, so I can't compare.  TIA!


I have a Little Tulipani and a Little Selene. I will take a comparison photo tomorrow during the daylight.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146



The contrast stitching on this one makes it very distinctive.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Not going to lie. Waiting for all my orders is going to be so hard when I know what amazing things await me. The problem is I keep ordering more while I wait


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I am going to be living vicariously for a while through all of your orders. It has taken a lot of discipline for me not to jump on the vacchetta train, but I just bought a bag from another company before this promo hit. Grow, money tree, grow!
> 
> In the mean time, I will continue to enjoy using my Little Valerie in pirate cuoio toscano as my most-used MM bag during COVID (prior to COVID, it was the Modena for everyday office). Someone asked about that leather for structured and unstructured bags. I can say that it has held up really well on my little structured satchel.



Oh @Kimbashop, when you have time, could you post a picture? Especially for the new MM fans! I know that's an under-appreciated style!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146


I love the addition of the side pockets. It’s definitely a nice upgrade for the Selene style. Do you like them as much as you though you would? How much are the side pockets if you don’t mind?


----------



## christinemliu

coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146


Wow @coach943! Did you specify the color for the contrast stitching or just ask Marco to choose one? That really makes the bag pop and the rust is amazing!!!! I considered this color a lot when choosing because it is one of the most interesting of the choices for sure.


----------



## piosavsfan

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Not going to lie. Waiting for all my orders is going to be so hard when I know what amazing things await me. The problem is I keep ordering more while I wait


At least his production time is much faster than some other brands we know!


----------



## coach943

Devyn Danielle said:


> I love the addition of the side pockets. It’s definitely a nice upgrade for the Selene style. Do you like them as much as you though you would? How much are the side pockets if you don’t mind?



I love the side pockets, but I don't think I'll really use them, at least on this Little Selene. They are more style than function for me. Because of the way the pockets curve around, I don't think anything would fit in them very well. I think they were 40 Euros on the Little Selene. I just ordered a Selene Midi with the side pockets in this sale. My sense is they may be more functional on a Midi sized bag.



christinemliu said:


> Wow @coach943! Did you specify the color for the contrast stitching or just ask Marco to choose one? That really makes the bag pop and the rust is amazing!!!! I considered this color a lot when choosing because it is one of the most interesting of the choices for sure.



When I ordered this bag, I was debating between the tan and rust colors. Marco recommended beige stitching and beige lining, so that is what I ordered. I love the beige stitching. It really works with this style and leather.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I went back and looked at my soulmate and it is very minor. I don't want to scare anyone off of ordering velvet verona because it is really beautiful! I think in part the minor rubbing I see has to do with the soulmate style itself -- there is a lot of material that folds and touches the ground, creating more friction or floor contact than, say, the Bouquet.


Good to know, this makes sense. I remember your velvet verona soulmate, it’s got that deep mauve shade and I don’t think I’ve ever seen a leather colour quite like it.


Kimbashop said:


> I am going to be living vicariously for a while through all of your orders. It has taken a lot of discipline for me not to jump on the vacchetta train, but I just bought a bag from another company before this promo hit. Grow, money tree, grow!
> 
> In the mean time, I will continue to enjoy using my Little Valerie in pirate cuoio toscano as my most-used MM bag during COVID (prior to COVID, it was the Modena for everyday office). Someone asked about that leather for structured and unstructured bags. I can say that it has held up really well on my little structured satchel.


Same with me, I’m skipping this promo too. I bought a few Coach bags on sale before this promo came along so I need to sit on my hands.


coach943 said:


> My rust brown vacchetta Little Selene arrived tonight. I will take more pictures tomorrow in the daylight, but for anyone thinking about the Rust Brown Vacchetta, it is beautiful. The leather has some variation to it, which I really love.
> 
> View attachment 5296146


This is a gorgeous shade 


bagsbagzbagss said:


> The problem is I keep ordering more while I wait


I remember being guilty of this myself when I first got into MM.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> Oh @Kimbashop, when you have time, could you post a picture? Especially for the new MM fans! I know that's an under-appreciated style!


yes, first thing tomorrow! it has held up really well. I just cleaned and conditioned it. In the meantime, please enjoy this photos from a year or so ago.  This is the Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano, dark red edge paint, and silver hardware. It also comes with a crossbody strap, which is generally how I carry it.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> yes, first thing tomorrow! it has held up really well. I just cleaned and conditioned it. In the meantime, please enjoy this photos from a year or so ago.  This is the Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano, dark red edge paint, and silver hardware. It also comes with a crossbody strap, which is generally how I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 5296336


Gorgeous!


----------



## coach943

I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.


----------



## coach943

I also received my new Hera yesterday. It's in Dark Brown Aquila Matte with sage lining. This is my first bag in Aquila Matte. Marco told me it is a very underrated leather, and I have to agree. It's very soft to the touch. It works great with Hera. I also really like the sage lining. It's a much softer green than what I expected.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> I also received my new Hera yesterday. It's in Dark Brown Aquila Matte with sage lining. This is my first bag in Aquila Matte. Marco told me it is a very underrated leather, and I have to agree. It's very soft to the touch. It works great with Hera. I also really like the sage lining. It's a much softer green than what I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296680
> 
> View attachment 5296681


This is beautiful I love the green with the brown! What do you think of the Aquila matte? I’m debating a full Hera eventually but not sure what leather. This looks beautiful and huggable!


----------



## jkern04

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.


This bag is just stunning!  Love the dark gunmetal hardware.  Thought this leather was beautiful but like everyone else though gold hardware would probably work better.  Thrilled to know that is not the case  I just ordered two bags, not the promo leather.  I may have to reconsider!


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> This is beautiful I love the green with the brown! What do you think of the Aquila matte? I’m debating a full Hera eventually but not sure what leather. This looks beautiful and huggable!


I really love the Aquila Matte leather. I bought a Hera not too long ago in Camel Suede, and Marco used the dark brown Aquila Matte for the handle. It was not on my radar before I got that bag. It has a really nice feel to it -- soft and maybe slightly velvety. I also like how it drapes on Hera.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> Does anyone here have both the little Tulipano and the little Selene?  I would love to see comparison pics and hear your thoughts. Tulipanos are not on Marco's website, so I can't compare.  TIA!


Here are the comparison photos of Little Tulipano (diamond leather pewter and platinum) and Little Selene (dark teal Sorrento with purple lining and purple edge paint)
They are very similar in size except the Little Selene because it is unstructured is wider and can hold a little more)


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


Wow, this is so pretty, and what a chameleon! I’m really strongly considering this color! I know you said it looks different in different lighting, but is there one shade/photo that you feel is what you see the majority of the time?


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


Gorgeous leather and color! You really captured the dark red-brown undertones. the contrast stitching works perfectly with it, too.


----------



## carterazo

djfmn said:


> Here are the comparison photos of Little Tulipano (diamond leather pewter and platinum) and Little Selene (dark teal Sorrento with purple lining and purple edge paint)
> They are very similar in size except the Little Selene because it is unstructured is wider and can hold a little more)
> 
> View attachment 5296720
> View attachment 5296721



Thank you!!!!  This is very helpful.


----------



## carterazo

LADIES!!!!

Marco is considering the possibility of creating a pattern for a smaller Charlotte satchel!  Would anyone else be interested? Surely I am not the only one who would love to have one. If you do, please tells us now. Pretty please with cherry on top?


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Wow, this is so pretty, and what a chameleon! I’m really strongly considering this color! I know you said it looks different in different lighting, but is there one shade/photo that you feel is what you see the majority of the time?


I'd say the first picture in my post today where it is outdoors on the wood chair is closest to what it looks like most of the time. The other ones in the sunlight wash the color out in the photo quite a bit.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> I'd say the first picture in my post today where it is outdoors on the wood chair is closest to what it looks like most of the time. The other ones in the sunlight wash the color out in the photo quite a bit.


So helpful-thank you!


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


I love the contrast stitching on this rust leather. It really brings out the warm rust color. Also the lining is perfect. Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## DrJoy

piosavsfan said:


> Would you order if Marco made a bigger one?
> 
> I asked him and he said it is possible to make a bigger version but he would need a few people to sign up because making a new pattern is expensive.
> 
> Anyone else interested in a bigger Astra Satchel?
> 
> View attachment 5290702
> 
> 
> Edit:  A bigger Astra Hobo is also possible if there is interest. But it sounds like one or the other.


I would definitely be interested in a larger Astra satchel. For sure!


----------



## jkern04

djfmn said:


> I love the contrast stitching on this rust leather. It really brings out the warm rust color. Also the lining is perfect. Such a gorgeous bag.


Isn't it?  The color reminds me of one of my favorite D&B bags in a burgundy Florentine leather.  But, this leather with the variations gives it so much depth and character.  I just ordered a Selene Midi in Caramel Merinos but was torn with Rust Vachetta.  As the Knight said in Raiders, 'you choose poorly'.  

I know I am going to love the Selene I am getting and my goal was to get a lighter weight bag and the Merinos will be perfect for that.  Just have serious bag envy with the Rust Vachetta and the Aquila Matte, both are gorgeous!


----------



## DrJoy

Sooo, though I placed an order in the last promo - I couldn’t pass it up when this was extended! I mean…the discount is crazy! So, I ordered the Selene Midi in smoke grey, with side pockets and bamboo handles. And because I really just need another bag to justify the shipping  I also added my first Miss M in the rust brown with red lambskin lining. Now I just have to deal with the anxiety of waiting…..


----------



## DrJoy

Kimbashop said:


> yes, first thing tomorrow! it has held up really well. I just cleaned and conditioned it. In the meantime, please enjoy this photos from a year or so ago.  This is the Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano, dark red edge paint, and silver hardware. It also comes with a crossbody strap, which is generally how I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 5296336


Just beautiful!


----------



## DrJoy

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Not going to lie. Waiting for all my orders is going to be so hard when I know what amazing things await me. The problem is I keep ordering more while I wait


This is exactly my problem. Sooo good to know I’m not alone


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


That leather is exquisite!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Kimbashop said:


> yes, first thing tomorrow! it has held up really well. I just cleaned and conditioned it. In the meantime, please enjoy this photos from a year or so ago.  This is the Little Valerie in Pirate Red Cuoio Toscano, dark red edge paint, and silver hardware. It also comes with a crossbody strap, which is generally how I carry it.
> 
> View attachment 5296336


I thought I would add some mod shots so that new people could see the dimensions. Overall, it is a wonderful bag to carry. The two clips as a closure system can be a bit fussy if the bag isn't filled, but the upside is that it makes the bag incredible secure when closed. It is the perfect travel bag (at least, I think it will be once I get to travel again). 

These are terrible mod shots, but I hope that they help. This bag would be perfect in Vacchetta. I'm seriously sitting on my hands (and wallet) right now because I SO want to order another little Val in green handmade vachetta but can't do it right now.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I also received my new Hera yesterday. It's in Dark Brown Aquila Matte with sage lining. This is my first bag in Aquila Matte. Marco told me it is a very underrated leather, and I have to agree. It's very soft to the touch. It works great with Hera. I also really like the sage lining. It's a much softer green than what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5296680
> 
> View attachment 5296681


I have to comment on this bag because 1) Hera is my favorite hobo; 2) Aquila matte is really a unique, beautiful leather; and, 3) my MIL has the same leather & lining combination, plus dark gunmetal hardware, for her Charlotte shoulder bag midi, and she will be very pleased when she gets it…and my comment is—you’re Hera is fabulous. Just fabulous.


----------



## tenKrat

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


I prefer the gunmetal hardware over light gold, also. The dark gunmetal works with rust, for sure.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

DrJoy said:


> Sooo, though I placed an order in the last promo - I couldn’t pass it up when this was extended! I mean…the discount is crazy! So, I ordered the Selene Midi in smoke grey, with side pockets and bamboo handles. And because I really just need another bag to justify the shipping  I also added my first Miss M in the rust brown with red lambskin lining. Now I just have to deal with the anxiety of waiting…..



I would say I'm excited to see your upcoming Miss M, except that I'm afraid the swoon of it is going to give me a heart attack.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I’m cutting it close, but I just emailed Marco with my order - Midi Minerva in rust Handmade Vacchetta, longer flap, and with fringe. I’ve asked him for recommendations for hardware and lining. Marine is probably my favorite color for lining, but I’m not sure how it would look with the rust so I’m eager to hear what he suggests.

A part of me still wonders if I should have gone for tan, but the rust is just so rich and a bit different than what I feel like I usually see I the brown/tan family so I think I’ll be happy with it. @coach943 - Thank you for posting photos of your bag! It made me feel much more confident in choosing rust!


----------



## whatevs

Does anyone have photos of a color blocked Miss M?  
I stumbled across one online recently, but since it was a great pic that I had only ever seen in this one place, I naturally can't find it again!!  I've looked in the usual places (FB, TPF, Insta, MM website, MM blog), but no luck.


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’m cutting it close, but I just emailed Marco with my order - Midi Minerva in rust Handmade Vacchetta, longer flap, and with fringe. I’ve asked him for recommendations for hardware and lining. Marine is probably my favorite color for lining, but I’m not sure how it would look with the rust so I’m eager to hear what he suggests.
> 
> A part of me still wonders if I should have gone for tan, but the rust is just so rich and a bit different than what I feel like I usually see I the brown/tan family so I think I’ll be happy with it. @coach943 - Thank you for posting photos of your bag! It made me feel much more confident in choosing rust!


This will be *beautiful!*
I love my Minerva Midi (in old Vacchetta).
I recommend omitting the central compartment/divider,- it gets in the way, reduces volume and ads weight


----------



## Fancyfree

whatevs said:


> Does anyone have photos of a color blocked Miss M?
> I stumbled across one online recently, but since it was a great pic that I had only ever seen in this one place, I naturally can't find it again!!  I've looked in the usual places (FB, TPF, Insta, MM website, MM blog), but no luck.


Not my photos, so I do hope the owners forgive me 
(I copied them from this thread and saved them ages ago...)


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> This will be *beautiful!*
> I love my Minerva Midi (in old Vacchetta).
> I recommend omitting the central compartment/divider,- it gets in the way, reduces volume and ads weight


Oh yes, I did omit the central compartment. I’m not a fan of middle compartments/dividers in general, and I love that with MM I can choose to eliminate them!


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> Not my photos, so I do hope the owners forgive me
> (I copied them from this thread and saved them ages ago...)
> View attachment 5297333
> View attachment 5297336
> View attachment 5297337


Oh yeah!!!  You have the exact pic I was thinking of (the black, green, and white/beige).  Thank you!


----------



## coach943

whatevs said:


> Does anyone have photos of a color blocked Miss M?
> I stumbled across one online recently, but since it was a great pic that I had only ever seen in this one place, I naturally can't find it again!!  I've looked in the usual places (FB, TPF, Insta, MM website, MM blog), but no luck.


I have a red and black color-blocked Miss M. Here are photos. 

I was inspired to get a color-blocked Miss M by this one in black, dark green and taupe.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’m cutting it close, but I just emailed Marco with my order - Midi Minerva in rust Handmade Vacchetta, longer flap, and with fringe. I’ve asked him for recommendations for hardware and lining. Marine is probably my favorite color for lining, but I’m not sure how it would look with the rust so I’m eager to hear what he suggests.
> 
> A part of me still wonders if I should have gone for tan, but the rust is just so rich and a bit different than what I feel like I usually see I the brown/tan family so I think I’ll be happy with it. @coach943 - Thank you for posting photos of your bag! It made me feel much more confident in choosing rust!


This is going to be so stunning. I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## whatevs

coach943 said:


> I have a red and black color-blocked Miss M. Here are photos.
> 
> I was inspired to get a color-blocked Miss M by this one in black, dark green and taupe.


Those are great shots -- exactly the inspiration I was looking for!


----------



## champ_04

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668



So rich color! I can't wait my Rust brown Little Miss M!


----------



## champ_04

coach943 said:


> I also received my new Hera yesterday. It's in Dark Brown Aquila Matte with sage lining. This is my first bag in Aquila Matte. Marco told me it is a very underrated leather, and I have to agree. It's very soft to the touch. It works great with Hera. I also really like the sage lining. It's a much softer green than what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5296680
> 
> View attachment 5296681


I have been attracted in Aquila Matte leather. It is so beautiful. I will go for this leather in the next promotion!


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> LADIES!!!!
> 
> Marco is considering the possibility of creating a pattern for a smaller Charlotte satchel!  Would anyone else be interested? Surely I am not the only one who would love to have one. If you do, please tells us now. Pretty please with cherry on top?


Here are the dimensions Marco shared.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Here are the dimensions Marco shared.
> View attachment 5297475


I am SO in.


----------



## piosavsfan

DrJoy said:


> I would definitely be interested in a larger Astra satchel. For sure!


I'm not sure if we can get enough people. I love the look of all of his Astra designs. I want them all to be bigger!


----------



## Ludmilla

coach943 said:


> I took some additional pictures in the daylight of my new Rust Handmade Vacchetta bag. It is definitely one of those leathers that looks very different depending on the lighting. The contrast stitching is beige, the interior is beige fabric, and the hardware is dark gunmetal. I almost got gold hardware instead of the dark gunmetal, but I don't really like gold hardware. I'm so glad I went with the dark gunmetal. It gives it a bit of an edgier look.
> 
> View attachment 5296671
> 
> View attachment 5296669
> 
> View attachment 5296670
> 
> View attachment 5296668


That bag is absolutely stunning!


coach943 said:


> I also received my new Hera yesterday. It's in Dark Brown Aquila Matte with sage lining. This is my first bag in Aquila Matte. Marco told me it is a very underrated leather, and I have to agree. It's very soft to the touch. It works great with Hera. I also really like the sage lining. It's a much softer green than what I expected.
> 
> View attachment 5296680
> 
> View attachment 5296681


Love your Hera, too. I have a Theia in Aquila matte ans I have to second that the leather is underrated.


bagsbagzbagss said:


> This is beautiful I love the green with the brown! What do you think of the Aquila matte? I’m debating a full Hera eventually but not sure what leather. This looks beautiful and huggable!


I have a full seized Theia in Aquila matte. It is my most used Theia. The leather is quite lightweight and puddles. It develops patina and scratches. You have to keep that in mind if you like your bags to look pristine.


----------



## Beachgirl36

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is absolutely stunning!
> 
> Love your Hera, too. I have a Theia in Aquila matte ans I have to second that the leather is underrated.
> 
> I have a full seized Theia in Aquila matte. It is my most used Theia. The leather is quite lightweight and puddles. It develops patina and scratches. You have to keep that in mind if you like your bags to look pristine.


Would love to see a photo of your Theia - it sounds beautiful!


----------



## DrJoy

piosavsfan said:


> I'm not sure if we can get enough people. I love the look of all of his Astra designs. I want them all to be bigger!


I wonder if I can get another friend (not on PF) to order  she’s been eyeing the Astra as well.


----------



## DrJoy

I promise to take better pictures outdoors but I had to share these beauties. I absolutely love them! I wasn’t sure I would adore the Bouquet and now I’m trying to figure out how to make room for another!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Hmm, dark gunmetal or light gold hardware for rust handmade Vacchetta? I adore dark gunmetal when it’s paired with black or other dark colors, but I’m not sure about it paired with rust. Gold seems like the more natural/obvious choice…thoughts?


----------



## jkern04

dramaprincess713 said:


> Hmm, dark gunmetal or light gold hardware for rust handmade Vacchetta? I adore dark gunmetal when it’s paired with black or other dark colors, but I’m not sure about it paired with rust. Gold seems like the more natural/obvious choice…thoughts?


Did you see the dark gunmetal @coach943 used with the rust Vachetta on the Little Selene?  I think the pairing is beautiful.  Earlier in the thread the consensus seem to be gold would pair better with rust and I agreed with that.  But, after the reveal pics, that leather can hold it's own with either color and be gorgeous!


----------



## dramaprincess713

jkern04 said:


> Did you see the dark gunmetal @coach943 used with the rust Vachetta on the Little Selene?  I think the pairing is beautiful.  Earlier in the thread the consensus seem to be gold would pair better with rust and I agreed with that.  But, after the reveal pics, that leather can hold it's own with either color and be gorgeous!


I saw the photos but was so focused on the leather that I didn’t really notice the hardware. I’ll have to go back and look now. Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Beachgirl36 said:


> Would love to see a photo of your Theia - it sounds beautiful!


You should see a pic here:




__





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

@Devyn Danielle I want to revise my answer to your question of which do I prefer...full size or Midi size Hera? After carrying the Midi the last two days, I've discovered that although the size is perfect for the amount I carry, its drape is not as thrilling to  me as the more beautiful drape on...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




And here a close-up with scratches:




__





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

Yesterday I was out and carrying my biscotti Tuscania midi Selene. I accidentally spilled my entire water bottle into the bottom of the bag. It is a largish metal bottle and the lid lifted and out it spilled. The lining is fuschia. The bottom third of the leather was saturated and about a third...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## piosavsfan

If some of you haven't been to the FB BST group in a while, we have many newcomers looking to learn more about MM and try out styles. Good time for destashing to fund more MM purchases!


----------



## Beachgirl36

tenKrat said:


> I  THIS BAG.
> 
> View attachment 5131290
> 
> View attachment 5131292


this Little Selene is adorable. I love all of your photos - just getting acquainted  with Marco's bags now.


----------



## Cleda

DrJoy said:


> I promise to take better pictures outdoors but I had to share these beauties. I absolutely love them! I wasn’t sure I would adore the Bouquet and now I’m trying to figure out how to make room for another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297791
> View attachment 5297794
> View attachment 5297792
> View attachment 5297793



What is that leather on the Aurora? I love it! The lining and edge paint on your Bouquet is perfection.


----------



## DrJoy

Cleda said:


> What is that leather on the Aurora? I love it! The lining and edge paint on your Bouquet is perfection.


It’s amethyst Pompei calf and I love it too! The edge paint came out even better than I expected. I’m so happy!


----------



## dramaprincess713

DrJoy said:


> I promise to take better pictures outdoors but I had to share these beauties. I absolutely love them! I wasn’t sure I would adore the Bouquet and now I’m trying to figure out how to make room for another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297791
> View attachment 5297794
> View attachment 5297792
> View attachment 5297793


The edge paint on the bouquet is everything!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Hi everyone! 
I hope you've had a great Christmas (all things considered) and that Santa behaved!
I had to step out TPF because the temptation of this thread was just too much! I think I only use TPF for this thread at this point... well, maybe also the reference thread...
Anyway, this year I'll treat myself to a new MM bag. Still months away to save for it though, but I'm hooked again on the reveals and comments, and general good vibes of you ladies, I remember old faces and I welcome the new ones!
I took my only MM bag (for now hehe) and my absolute FAVOURITE bag ever to get my third dose of covid vaccine. 
I have to say it has hold up amazingly, it still looks brand new. I started my new job (I treated myself to this bag as a reward for it, btw) and I got compliments from three coworkers, and two of my students. 

Anyway, great to see you! keep the reveals coming! again, i hope everything is well and you are all safe and covid free!


----------



## DrJoy

dramaprincess713 said:


> The edge paint on the bouquet is everything!


Thank you! I really do think it is the perfect contrast. I can’t wait to carry her.


----------



## Kimbashop

DrJoy said:


> I promise to take better pictures outdoors but I had to share these beauties. I absolutely love them! I wasn’t sure I would adore the Bouquet and now I’m trying to figure out how to make room for another!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297791
> View attachment 5297794
> View attachment 5297792
> View attachment 5297793


Beautiful! I have the Aurora midi in Octane Pompei. Is yours amethyst? It's a great bag. is that the regular sized Bouquet?


----------



## christinemliu

piosavsfan said:


> If some of you haven't been to the FB BST group in a while, we have many newcomers looking to learn more about MM and try out styles. Good time for destashing to fund more MM purchases!


Yes @piosavsfan! We'll continue chatter here but we're also chattering there because some come from other FB groups. The Admins are fine with chatter there. Of course, this thread has been here from the beginning and we will forever be referencing it. But it is easier to search for pictures of styles through the Albums there. So if any of you have time, please feel free to proliferate and add photos of your gorgeous bags in the Albums in the FB group! I really am grateful to the MM community here who were so helpful to me and very happy that we have more who are discovering the brand.


----------



## champ_04

piosavsfan said:


> If some of you haven't been to the FB BST group in a while, we have many newcomers looking to learn more about MM and try out styles. Good time for destashing to fund more MM purchases!



Sadly, from my country, Facebook marketplace cannot use. Might be good for my wallet


----------



## tenKrat

Beachgirl36 said:


> this Little Selene is adorable. I love all of your photos - just getting acquainted  with Marco's bags now.


Thank you


----------



## afroken

BagsAndCarbs said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you've had a great Christmas (all things considered) and that Santa behaved!
> I had to step out TPF because the temptation of this thread was just too much! I think I only use TPF for this thread at this point... well, maybe also the reference thread...
> Anyway, this year I'll treat myself to a new MM bag. Still months away to save for it though, but I'm hooked again on the reveals and comments, and general good vibes of you ladies, I remember old faces and I welcome the new ones!
> I took my only MM bag (for now hehe) and my absolute FAVOURITE bag ever to get my third dose of covid vaccine.
> I have to say it has hold up amazingly, it still looks brand new. I started my new job (I treated myself to this bag as a reward for it, btw) and I got compliments from three coworkers, and two of my students.
> 
> Anyway, great to see you! keep the reveals coming! again, i hope everything is well and you are all safe and covid free!


I remember this bag of yours  congratulations on your third dose and I, too, carried a MM bag to my third dose appointment - my Clio in eden green nappa.


----------



## piosavsfan

champ_04 said:


> Sadly, from my country, Facebook marketplace cannot use. Might be good for my wallet


You can't use Facebook at all? Or just the marketplace? You don't need to be able to use the marketplace to buy in the group.


----------



## champ_04

piosavsfan said:


> You can't use Facebook at all? Or just the marketplace? You don't need to be able to use the marketplace to buy in the group.


Thank you, @piosavsfan. I am already Facebook and MMBST member.


----------



## tenKrat

carterazo said:


> LADIES!!!!
> 
> Marco is considering the possibility of creating a pattern for a smaller Charlotte satchel!  Would anyone else be interested? Surely I am not the only one who would love to have one. If you do, please tells us now. Pretty please with cherry on top?


I’m interested. We might be able to reach the number of people Marco requires to make this smaller pattern happen because someone else is also trying to gather interested people on the MM BST.


----------



## DrJoy

Kimbashop said:


> Beautiful! I have the Aurora midi in Octane Pompei. Is yours amethyst? It's a great bag. is that the regular sized Bouquet?


Ooohhhh. Octane Pompeii, that has my heart pumping faster! Yes, it’s amethyst. I love it. This is a regular Bouquet. Im glad I chose it because I can fit my devices inside without too much trouble.


----------



## christinemliu

Does anyone have both the Theia and Theia Midi? I am sorry if you already posted a comparison but I couldn't find any. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ajamy

tenKrat said:


> I’m interested. We might be able to reach the number of people Marco requires to make this smaller pattern happen because someone else is also trying to gather interested people on the MM BST.


I would certainly be interested, the full size satchel is too big for me but I really like the style.


----------



## Kimbashop

DrJoy said:


> Ooohhhh. Octane Pompeii, that has my heart pumping faster! Yes, it’s amethyst. I love it. This is a regular Bouquet. Im glad I chose it because I can fit my devices inside without too much trouble.


I do love the Octane. I think the Aurora showcases the beauty of Pompei calf really nicely. Of all of the bags I own, this bag garners the most complements. No doubt your beautiful Amethyst Aurora will, too. That color is so gorgeous. 

Good to know about how much the Bouquet holds; my next bag will be a Bouquet. I'm trying to sell a few bags and am trying to practice my 1 in, 1 out rule, but it's so hard when Marco produces new styles and has tempting promotions. 

One more question: What color and edgepaint did you choose for your bouquet bag? I love the combination.


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> I thought I would add some mod shots so that new people could see the dimensions. Overall, it is a wonderful bag to carry. The two clips as a closure system can be a bit fussy if the bag isn't filled, but the upside is that it makes the bag incredible secure when closed. It is the perfect travel bag (at least, I think it will be once I get to travel again).
> 
> These are terrible mod shots, but I hope that they help. This bag would be perfect in Vacchetta. I'm seriously sitting on my hands (and wallet) right now because I SO want to order another little Val in green handmade vachetta but can't do it right now.
> 
> View attachment 5296966
> View attachment 5296967



Your post inspired me to use my Little Valerie today. I actually forgot I have this. Little Valerie deserves more attention!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Cleda said:


> Your post inspired me to use my Little Valerie today. I actually forgot I have this. Little Valerie deserves more attention!
> View attachment 5299550



Gorgeous Little Valerie!


----------



## afroken

Question about handmade vacchetta and cuoio toscano: do any of you ladies know if their prices are the same? I know that HV is a bit more costly, but don’t know if CT is regular priced or priced a bit higher.

As well, for those of you that are playing around with colorblocking ideas, I purchased a color dictionary over the holidays that has color coordinations. I found it very helpful in putting outfits and handbag colors together. It’s called “Dictionary of Color Combinations”, Amazon link below:





__





						Amazon.ca
					





					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Devyn Danielle said:


> My octane Merinos Victoria arrived today! It’s everything that I wanted the Selene to be, but wasn’t. I prefer the straps of the Victoria, and I prefer the more obvious difference in the bottom and top width of this bag. I love it! Thanks to @clu0984 for posting your Victoria a while ago, because it was never on my radar before that.
> 
> I also received a blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi, and this color is amazing! I must get a bag in this color!
> 
> Octane Victoria, no flap with cappuccino interior and light gunmetal hardware.  Blue Glitter Pompei Penelope midi. I am 5’2”.
> View attachment 4137548
> 
> View attachment 4137547
> 
> View attachment 4137549
> 
> View attachment 4137545
> 
> View attachment 4137546


Bump for Bags


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Bump for Bags


You are the absolute best thank you so much! I may just need both sizes eventually


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> I’m interested. We might be able to reach the number of people Marco requires to make this smaller pattern happen because someone else is also trying to gather interested people on the MM BST.





ajamy said:


> I would certainly be interested, the full size satchel is too big for me but I really like the style.



That's awesome! Marco has already agreed to make this for us!   
Here is the info he sent me on pricing.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Your post inspired me to use my Little Valerie today. I actually forgot I have this. Little Valerie deserves more attention!
> View attachment 5299550


I remember yours! I love this combination.


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> I thought I would add some mod shots so that new people could see the dimensions. Overall, it is a wonderful bag to carry. The two clips as a closure system can be a bit fussy if the bag isn't filled, but the upside is that it makes the bag incredible secure when closed. It is the perfect travel bag (at least, I think it will be once I get to travel again).
> 
> These are terrible mod shots, but I hope that they help. This bag would be perfect in Vacchetta. I'm seriously sitting on my hands (and wallet) right now because I SO want to order another little Val in green handmade vachetta but can't do it right now.
> 
> View attachment 5296966
> View attachment 5296967



I'm just ordering a little Valerie and I'm really interested to hear your comment about the closure system with the two clips being a bit fussy? Please tell me more! Is it because the bag is unfilled that there is nothing to press against when closing? Do you find it easy when the bag is filled up? thank you


----------



## porpentine

Cleda said:


> Your post inspired me to use my Little Valerie today. I actually forgot I have this. Little Valerie deserves more attention!
> View attachment 5299550



I love this soooo much. I saw the photos of this on the FB group too. I'm actually ordering a contrasting colour little Valerie which I placed before I saw your pictures! hope it looks as great as yours!  May I ask what colour is the hardware on this piece?  and what 'feet' did you use? they dont look like the standard square feet!


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> I'm just ordering a little Valerie and I'm really interested to hear your comment about the closure system with the two clips being a bit fussy? Please tell me more! Is it because the bag is unfilled that there is nothing to press against when closing? Do you find it easy when the bag is filled up? thank you


YES -- exactly what you said. The less filled it is, the harder it can be to clip it because the leather bends inward as you are trying to fasten it. If it is full, then this isn't really a problem and the bag is much easier to use. Also, this is a good reason to get structured leather, or ensure with Marco that you are getting stiff backing for less structure leather. 

Another Valerie owner! What did you order?


----------



## Cleda

porpentine said:


> I love this soooo much. I saw the photos of this on the FB group too. I'm actually ordering a contrasting colour little Valerie which I placed before I saw your pictures! hope it looks as great as yours!  May I ask what colour is the hardware on this piece?  and what 'feet' did you use? they dont look like the standard square feet!



Wonderful choice! Little Valerie is a joy to use. I love opening and closing it, it makes a very satisfying 'click'. The top handle is perfect too, sometimes I bring it out without the strap, just holding it in my hand.

Mine has dark gunmetal hardware and I didn't specify any change to the feet, so it might be the default for Little Valerie. The regular square feet would look too big on the small base.




Dark gunmetal might not be the best choice for Valerie. The top layer of the hardware will peel off slightly. You can see the lighter colour showing at the sides of the clip in my picture, that's where it rubs against the horizontal metal bar when opening and closing. I read about it before ordering but still went with dark gunmetal because I wanted the hardware to blend in with the brown straps.


----------



## porpentine

Kimbashop said:


> YES -- exactly what you said. The less filled it is, the harder it can be to clip it because the leather bends inward as you are trying to fasten it. If it is full, then this isn't really a problem and the bag is much easier to use. Also, this is a good reason to get structured leather, or ensure with Marco that you are getting stiff backing for less structure leather.
> 
> Another Valerie owner! What did you order?



thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is: 
* not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm) 
* concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips. 
* buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.

I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


----------



## porpentine

Cleda said:


> Wonderful choice! Little Valerie is a joy to use. I love opening and closing it, it makes a very satisfying 'click'. The top handle is perfect too, sometimes I bring it out without the strap, just holding it in my hand.
> 
> Mine has dark gunmetal hardware and I didn't specify any change to the feet, so it might be the default for Little Valerie. The regular square feet would look too big on the small base.
> 
> View attachment 5301346
> 
> 
> Dark gunmetal might not be the best choice for Valerie. The top layer of the hardware will peel off slightly. You can see the lighter colour showing at the sides of the clip in my picture, that's where it rubs against the horizontal metal bar when opening and closing. I read about it before ordering but still went with dark gunmetal because I wanted the hardware to blend in with the brown straps.
> 
> View attachment 5301347


Thank you for sharing. I actually LOVE the way your hardware has worn though a little. Is that leather the Sorrento goat? so jealous, I missed out on it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

porpentine said:


> thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is:
> * not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm)
> * concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips.
> * buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


Looking forward to seeing your bag. I love the idea of magnetic closures.


----------



## dramaprincess713

porpentine said:


> thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is:
> * not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm)
> * concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips.
> * buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


I hate to potentially overstep, but if it's not too late, might I suggest you go with regular magnetic closures instead of hidden ones? Or, to ask Marco about the strength of concealed magnetic closures? I got a concealed magnetic closure for my Victoria. Marco had warned me that a concealed magnetic closure wouldn't be as strong as a regular one, but I went with it anyway because I thought that if I wanted to use the bag with the flap tucked away, I didn't want the magnetic closure to be visible. Turns out, I basically never want to use the bag with the flap tucked away and because the concealed magnetic closure isn't as strong, it often flaps open on its own if the bag has stuff in it towards the top. It can be quite annoying, and it the one thing I don't love about the bag. Of course though, it's my "fault" - I should have listened to Marco!    It's minor in the long run - I absolutely love the bag overall, but if I could do it again or if I ever get another Victoria, I will be keeping the regular magnetic closure. I realize there are a lot of things that can impact the strength of a magnetic closure, and I imagine it varies depending on style and leather, so it may be just fine on your Little Valerie, but I wanted to bring it up just as a point of consideration.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> I hate to potentially overstep, but if it's not too late, might I suggest you go with regular magnetic closures instead of hidden ones? Or, to ask Marco about the strength of concealed magnetic closures? I got a concealed magnetic closure for my Victoria. Marco had warned me that a concealed magnetic closure wouldn't be as strong as a regular one, but I went with it anyway because I thought that if I wanted to use the bag with the flap tucked away, I didn't want the magnetic closure to be visible. Turns out, I basically never want to use the bag with the flap tucked away and because the concealed magnetic closure isn't as strong, it often flaps open on its own if the bag has stuff in it towards the top. It can be quite annoying, and it the one thing I don't love about the bag. Of course though, it's my "fault" - I should have listened to Marco!    It's minor in the long run - I absolutely love the bag overall, but if I could do it again or if I ever get another Victoria, I will be keeping the regular magnetic closure. I realize there are a lot of things that can impact the strength of a magnetic closure, and I imagine it varies depending on style and leather, so it may be just fine on your Little Valerie, but I wanted to bring it up just as a point of consideration.


Completely agree. I also have a bag with hidden magnetic closure (Calista Midi) and it won’t stay closed. If given the chance again I wouldn’t have chosen that type of closure.


----------



## porpentine

afroken said:


> Completely agree. I also have a bag with hidden magnetic closure (Calista Midi) and it won’t stay closed. If given the chance again I wouldn’t have chosen that type of closure.





dramaprincess713 said:


> I hate to potentially overstep, but if it's not too late, might I suggest you go with regular magnetic closures instead of hidden ones? Or, to ask Marco about the strength of concealed magnetic closures? I got a concealed magnetic closure for my Victoria. Marco had warned me that a concealed magnetic closure wouldn't be as strong as a regular one, but I went with it anyway because I thought that if I wanted to use the bag with the flap tucked away, I didn't want the magnetic closure to be visible. Turns out, I basically never want to use the bag with the flap tucked away and because the concealed magnetic closure isn't as strong, it often flaps open on its own if the bag has stuff in it towards the top. It can be quite annoying, and it the one thing I don't love about the bag. Of course though, it's my "fault" - I should have listened to Marco!    It's minor in the long run - I absolutely love the bag overall, but if I could do it again or if I ever get another Victoria, I will be keeping the regular magnetic closure. I realize there are a lot of things that can impact the strength of a magnetic closure, and I imagine it varies depending on style and leather, so it may be just fine on your Little Valerie, but I wanted to bring it up just as a point of consideration.



OK thank you both for this!  I will definitely ask if it is not too late to change this!!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Wonderful choice! Little Valerie is a joy to use. I love opening and closing it, it makes a very satisfying 'click'. The top handle is perfect too, sometimes I bring it out without the strap, just holding it in my hand.
> 
> Mine has dark gunmetal hardware and I didn't specify any change to the feet, so it might be the default for Little Valerie. The regular square feet would look too big on the small base.
> 
> View attachment 5301346
> 
> 
> Dark gunmetal might not be the best choice for Valerie. The top layer of the hardware will peel off slightly. You can see the lighter colour showing at the sides of the clip in my picture, that's where it rubs against the horizontal metal bar when opening and closing. I read about it before ordering but still went with dark gunmetal because I wanted the hardware to blend in with the brown straps.
> 
> View attachment 5301347


Interesting -- mine has little square feet.


----------



## Kimbashop

porpentine said:


> thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is:
> * not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm)
> * concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips.
> * buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


Your bag sounds lovely. I can't wait to see how your modifications work. And the vacchetta combination will make for a very classic (and classy) bag.


----------



## Cleda

porpentine said:


> Thank you for sharing. I actually LOVE the way your hardware has worn though a little. Is that leather the Sorrento goat? so jealous, I missed out on it.



It's in dark amethyst Verona. I'm also sad to have missed out on Sorrento goat, it looks really lovely.

Regarding the closure, when I first read your post about concealed magnetic closures, I assume it's just concealed when bag is closed. But the magnets are in direct contact with each other. In that case, it should be fine. Concealed magnets that may be a little weak I imagine would be those behind a layer of leather.

Personally, I like the clean look of the front and would want to be sure that any changes will not create a bulky look or trailing flaps under the magnet closure that may lift up over time. Again, this is just my personal preference. It's worth checking with Marco on specific understanding about how a magnet closure will function and affect the appearance. Might help to even send him some images of closure styles that you have in mind.

E.g. What came to my mind when I think about concealed magnetic closure.




E.g. Trailing strap that tends to lift over time. I dislike this on most satchel style bags, yet I like the overall satchel look. So I was very happy when I discovered the Valerie style which has a clean and neat look.





Kimbashop said:


> Interesting -- mine has little square feet.



Interesting indeed! I wonder why it changed. Mine was ordered Nov 2019. Is your square feet the same size as the ones on each side of the top handle?


----------



## porpentine

Cleda said:


> It's in dark amethyst Verona. I'm also sad to have missed out on Sorrento goat, it looks really lovely.
> 
> Regarding the closure, when I first read your post about concealed magnetic closures, I assume it's just concealed when bag is closed. But the magnets are in direct contact with each other. In that case, it should be fine. Concealed magnets that may be a little weak I imagine would be those behind a layer of leather.
> 
> Personally, I like the clean look of the front and would want to be sure that any changes will not create a bulky look or trailing flaps under the magnet closure that may lift up over time. Again, this is just my personal preference. It's worth checking with Marco on specific understanding about how a magnet closure will function and affect the appearance. Might help to even send him some images of closure styles that you have in mind.
> 
> E.g. What came to my mind when I think about concealed magnetic closure.
> View attachment 5301658
> View attachment 5301659
> 
> 
> E.g. Trailing strap that tends to lift over time. I dislike this on most satchel style bags, yet I like the overall satchel look. So I was very happy when I discovered the Valerie style which has a clean and neat look.
> View attachment 5301665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting indeed! I wonder why it changed. Mine was ordered Nov 2019. Is your square feet the same size as the ones on each side of the top handle?



Thank you for this! Yes, that's the sort of closure I had in mind, I emailed Marco to clarify this, I hope he sees my message.  I actually don't mind slightly longer trailing straps, I think. I'm willing to take the risk at least!


----------



## porpentine

sorry to make another post, but can anyone tell me about how they got Marco to emboss their personal monogram? @SouthernPurseGal would love to hear about how you did that, and anyone else whose got one! Thank you!


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> It's in dark amethyst Verona. I'm also sad to have missed out on Sorrento goat, it looks really lovely.
> 
> Regarding the closure, when I first read your post about concealed magnetic closures, I assume it's just concealed when bag is closed. But the magnets are in direct contact with each other. In that case, it should be fine. Concealed magnets that may be a little weak I imagine would be those behind a layer of leather.
> 
> Personally, I like the clean look of the front and would want to be sure that any changes will not create a bulky look or trailing flaps under the magnet closure that may lift up over time. Again, this is just my personal preference. It's worth checking with Marco on specific understanding about how a magnet closure will function and affect the appearance. Might help to even send him some images of closure styles that you have in mind.
> 
> E.g. What came to my mind when I think about concealed magnetic closure.
> View attachment 5301658
> View attachment 5301659
> 
> 
> E.g. Trailing strap that tends to lift over time. I dislike this on most satchel style bags, yet I like the overall satchel look. So I was very happy when I discovered the Valerie style which has a clean and neat look.
> View attachment 5301665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting indeed! I wonder why it changed. Mine was ordered Nov 2019. Is your square feet the same size as the ones on each side of the top handle?


Agree with you about the neat look of the Valerie. I have a PS1 tiny and the trailing straps drive me nuts. Love the bag except for that part of it. 

I agree with you about the satisfying click!

The square feet are tiny, much smaller than the squares at the top of the bag and only slightly bigger than the circular metal details:


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> It's in dark amethyst Verona. I'm also sad to have missed out on Sorrento goat, it looks really lovely.
> 
> Regarding the closure, when I first read your post about concealed magnetic closures, I assume it's just concealed when bag is closed. But the magnets are in direct contact with each other. In that case, it should be fine. Concealed magnets that may be a little weak I imagine would be those behind a layer of leather.
> 
> Personally, I like the clean look of the front and would want to be sure that any changes will not create a bulky look or trailing flaps under the magnet closure that may lift up over time. Again, this is just my personal preference. It's worth checking with Marco on specific understanding about how a magnet closure will function and affect the appearance. Might help to even send him some images of closure styles that you have in mind.
> 
> E.g. What came to my mind when I think about concealed magnetic closure.
> View attachment 5301658
> View attachment 5301659
> 
> 
> E.g. Trailing strap that tends to lift over time. I dislike this on most satchel style bags, yet I like the overall satchel look. So I was very happy when I discovered the Valerie style which has a clean and neat look.
> View attachment 5301665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting indeed! I wonder why it changed. Mine was ordered Nov 2019. Is your square feet the same size as the ones on each side of the top handle?


I think Marco still has some Sorrento leather left over. I got a couple of Sorrento leather bags recently. I would definitely ask him if you want some Sorrento leather.


----------



## djfmn

My midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona with yellow lining just arrived. I unboxed it quickly and took 2 photos just to show what it is like. I love the granite grey it has a slight taupe undertone.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> My midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona with yellow lining just arrived. I unboxed it quickly and took 2 photos just to show what it is like. I love the granite grey it has a slight taupe undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5302153
> View attachment 5302155


Ohhhh…….pretty.  Looks so soft & huggable.


----------



## Beachgirl36

porpentine said:


> thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is:
> * not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm)
> * concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips.
> * buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


please post a photo when you receive! sounds lovely!!


----------



## Cleda

Kimbashop said:


> Agree with you about the neat look of the Valerie. I have a PS1 tiny and the trailing straps drive me nuts. Love the bag except for that part of it.
> 
> I agree with you about the satisfying click!
> 
> The square feet are tiny, much smaller than the squares at the top of the bag and only slightly bigger than the circular metal details:
> View attachment 5301861



Those square feet are adorable! I didn't even pay attention to it, but now I'm impressed by the level of detail it into the design. Marco could easily have just used the same default feet for all bags without consideration for how it matches the overall bag proportions.



djfmn said:


> I think Marco still has some Sorrento leather left over. I got a couple of Sorrento leather bags recently. I would definitely ask him if you want some Sorrento leather.



Oh my, I'll need to ask him. I'm trying to hold off on more purchases since I already have 3 items on order. But I would love a midi Charlotte Satchel in Sorrento.



djfmn said:


> My midi Bouquet in granite grey velvet verona with yellow lining just arrived. I unboxed it quickly and took 2 photos just to show what it is like. I love the granite grey it has a slight taupe undertone.
> 
> View attachment 5302153
> View attachment 5302155



Beautiful! Your first picture really reminds me of a bouquet of flowers, with the top part flaring out slightly.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Did everyone see how exciting!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Did everyone see how exciting!



I'm looking forward to seeing further photos.  But based on this sneak peek, I want to put a crossbody strap on that and parade around with it immediately.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing further photos.  But based on this sneak peek, I want to put a crossbody strap on that and parade around with it immediately.


Riiiight!!! Love how he thought to add d rings for a strap. Genius. I need.


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing further photos.  But based on this sneak peek, I want to put a crossbody strap on that and parade around with it immediately.


It totally looks to me like there are attachments to add a strap to wear it! So cute. But...as I am...I'd ask Marco if I could add an exterior pocket. Maybe zip!


----------



## afroken

@Fancyfree I may have missed this, but how do you like your Calista in bordeaux tuscania? I remember that was your dream MM bag


----------



## DrJoy

Kimbashop said:


> I do love the Octane. I think the Aurora showcases the beauty of Pompei calf really nicely. Of all of the bags I own, this bag garners the most complements. No doubt your beautiful Amethyst Aurora will, too. That color is so gorgeous.
> 
> Good to know about how much the Bouquet holds; my next bag will be a Bouquet. I'm trying to sell a few bags and am trying to practice my 1 in, 1 out rule, but it's so hard when Marco produces new styles and has tempting promotions.
> 
> One more question: What color and edgepaint did you choose for your bouquet bag? I love the combination.


Sorry I didn’t see this! The edge paint is “light blue.” If the weather ever relents I’ll take a better picture


----------



## piosavsfan

djfmn said:


> I think Marco still has some Sorrento leather left over. I got a couple of Sorrento leather bags recently. I would definitely ask him if you want some Sorrento leather.


I asked him and he has a little bit of Sorrento in dark gray and dark blue. He also told me that there is more deer and goat leather in our future because many people have been asking for them.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

piosavsfan said:


> I asked him and he has a little bit of Sorrento in dark gray and dark blue. He also told me that there is more deer and goat leather in our future because many people have been asking for them.


 I was one of the people that asked about deer a while back. This is great news!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@christinemliu 

You have a deerskin bag, right? Now that you've had it for a while...thoughts?


----------



## dramaprincess713

I just posted this in the FB group but thought I’d post here too. Can anyone explain how to use the Theia strap! I just got my Hera Midi with Theia strap but can’t figure out how to go from shoulder to crossbody configuration.


----------



## Jktgal

Lots of bumps in the Loewe thread so I was curious. Imagine my surprise that Loewe has a subforum with probably around 10k posts (The pinned threads have 6k posts and the first page of normal threads probably under 1k posts. So 4 pages let's be generous 4k posts. So total 10k posts.). And Loewe gets a subforum.
Massaccesi has just under 39,000 posts in this just one thread - FOUR TIMES the whole Loewe subforum posts.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> I was one of the people that asked about deer a while back. This is great news!


Oh no @Devyn Danielle ... deer??? I am so sunk...


----------



## afroken

piosavsfan said:


> I asked him and he has a little bit of Sorrento in dark gray and dark blue. He also told me that there is more deer and goat leather in our future because many people have been asking for them.


I both love and fear Marco’s new offerings and promotions. Love them because my favourite artisan is creating more beautiful things. Fear them because my wallet is gonna feel the burn soon.


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> I both love and fear Marco’s new offerings and promotions. Love them because my favourite artisan is creating more beautiful things. Fear them because my wallet is gonna feel the burn soon.


I love and fear them for the exact same reasons!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Oh no @Devyn Danielle ... deer??? I am so sunk...


Ok, thought it was you. I have a picture of a brown deer Juliet midi in my mind. I will have to look it up and see who owns it.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I just posted this in the FB group but thought I’d post here too. Can anyone explain how to use the Theia strap! I just got my Hera Midi with Theia strap but can’t figure out how to go from shoulder to crossbody configuration.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> Ok, thought it was you. I have a picture of a brown deer Juliet midi in my mind. I will have to look it up and see who owns it.


@Devyn Danielle It's me!! One of my favorite bags, but, getting slightly small sometimes now that I'm carrying more due to...what's going on these days , but we won't talk about that . It's why I have a Juliet Alto on order!


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 5303259



Every time I see this bag...my heart skips a beat!! Will always be one of my bagrets!!! Ode to  chocolate Verona. ❤️


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 5303259
> View attachment 5303257
> View attachment 5303258


Thank you! It appears my strap is missing the lobster clasp. I emailed Marco, but in the meantime, @christinemliu and @bagsbagzbagss helped me figure out how to open the o-ring to still use it.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> @Devyn Danielle It's me!! One of my favorite bags, but, getting slightly small sometimes now that I'm carrying more due to...what's going on these days , but we won't talk about that . It's why I have a Juliet Alto on order!


So what do you think of the deerskin now that you’ve had it for a while? Is it a pretty tough leather like pebbled and Verona?


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> So what do you think of the deerskin now that you’ve had it for a while? Is it a pretty tough leather like pebbled and Verona?


@Devyn Danielle, yes! To me, it has very close characteristics to Pebbled, with just larger pebbling. It has very durable for me, also just like Pebbled. The pic is dark brown deerskin above anthracite Pebbled.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> @Devyn Danielle, yes! To me, it has very close characteristics to Pebbled, with just larger pebbling. It has very durable for me, also just like Pebbled. The pic is dark brown deerskin above anthracite Pebbled.
> View attachment 5303470


Wow, the texture looks out of this world. It makes the pebbled almost look smooth in comparison. I think I’d love Hera or Calista in deerskin.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Every time I see this bag...my heart skips a beat!! Will always be one of my bagrets!!! Ode to  chocolate Verona. ❤


Ah, you are sweet. I don‘t carry it as much as I used to, but it remains one of my keeper Marco bags.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Got my white box with my Tiffany blue pebbled Hera Midi with beige lambskin lining and Theia strap and Tiffany blue pebbled Penelope with pink lining and an added shoulder carry and crossbody strap. There was a small mistake with the strap-it doesn’t have the lobster claw so I was super confused on how to change it from short to long. Marco is making me a new strap though and will include it when he sends my most recent order. In the meantime, we figured out that I actually can change configurations without the lobster claw using just the o-ring. I almost told Marco to forget about a new strap when I figured this out, but the strap is currently just the slightest bit too short for my preferences, and I think the slight added length that comes with the lobster claw is just what I’m looking for.

I’m a crap photographer, but photos are below, including one that compares it to my Tiffany & Co tote. The Tiffany & Co is a bit more green than Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Got my white box with my Tiffany blue pebbled Hera Midi with beige lambskin lining and Theia strap and Tiffany blue pebbled Penelope with pink lining and an added shoulder carry and crossbody strap. There was a small mistake with the strap-it doesn’t have the lobster claw so I was super confused on how to change it from short to long. Marco is making me a new strap though and will include it when he sends my most recent order. In the meantime, we figured out that I actually can change configurations without the lobster claw using just the o-ring. I almost told Marco to forget about a new strap when I figured this out, but the strap is currently just the slightest bit too short for my preferences, and I think the slight added length that comes with the lobster claw is just what I’m looking for.
> 
> I’m a crap photographer, but photos are below, including one that compares it to my Tiffany & Co tote. The Tiffany & Co is a bit more green than Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled.
> 
> View attachment 5303552
> View attachment 5303555
> View attachment 5303556
> View attachment 5303557
> View attachment 5303558
> View attachment 5303559


I like both shades, but I really, really like Marco's shade. What a gorgeous Hera Midi and Penelope!

I never really noticed the short strap for the Penelope. I don't know where I've been! Did you specify the length or does he just have a standard one for that? I trust his standard, but just checking if I should be prepared with a measurement. Thank you in advance @dramaprincess713 !!!


----------



## coach943

dramaprincess713 said:


> Got my white box with my Tiffany blue pebbled Hera Midi with beige lambskin lining and Theia strap and Tiffany blue pebbled Penelope with pink lining and an added shoulder carry and crossbody strap. There was a small mistake with the strap-it doesn’t have the lobster claw so I was super confused on how to change it from short to long. Marco is making me a new strap though and will include it when he sends my most recent order. In the meantime, we figured out that I actually can change configurations without the lobster claw using just the o-ring. I almost told Marco to forget about a new strap when I figured this out, but the strap is currently just the slightest bit too short for my preferences, and I think the slight added length that comes with the lobster claw is just what I’m looking for.
> 
> I’m a crap photographer, but photos are below, including one that compares it to my Tiffany & Co tote. The Tiffany & Co is a bit more green than Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled.
> 
> View attachment 5303552
> View attachment 5303555
> View attachment 5303556
> View attachment 5303557
> View attachment 5303558
> View attachment 5303559


Gorgeous! I love the Tiffany Blue color so much.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.


----------



## dramaprincess713

coach943 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Tiffany Blue color so much.


Thank you! I'm a sucker for Tiffany Blue/Mint type shades.


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! I'm a sucker for Tiffany Blue/Mint type shades.


Me too! That's why I have Heras in both Tiffany Blue and Mint Verona. And I would have had that Tiffany & Co tote you have if I didn't wait too long to order...


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> Me too! That's why I have Heras in both Tiffany Blue and Mint Verona. And I would have had that Tiffany & Co tote you have if I didn't wait too long to order...


I had gotten the Tiffany & Co tote not that long before Mint Verona came out so I resisted getting a full-size bag and went with the Flora because I felt like the two colors were too close to justify a full-size bag. Clearly my resolve didn't last that long though because I got the Tiffany Blue pebbled Hera. I also want to do a bag in the Mint lambskin - just not sure what bag yet. And, I'm already thinking about a Mint Handmade Vacchetta makeup bag when he launches that (if he has any of the Mint Handmade Vacchetta left, of course). I just adore the color! 

Tiffany blue was also one of our wedding colors so I feel like I'm slightly justified in going Tiffany Blue crazy because it's a sentimental color. Though, let's be real, I loved the color long before I even met my husband so that's just excuse-making and self-justification at its finest!


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> I had gotten the Tiffany & Co tote not that long before Mint Verona came out so I resisted getting a full-size bag and went with the Flora because I felt like the two colors were too close to justify a full-size bag. Clearly my resolve didn't last that long though because I got the Tiffany Blue pebbled Hera. I also want to do a bag in the Mint lambskin - just not sure what bag yet. And, I'm already thinking about a Mint Handmade Vacchetta makeup bag when he launches that (if he has any of the Mint Handmade Vacchetta left, of course). I just adore the color!
> 
> Tiffany blue was also one of our wedding colors so I feel like I'm slightly justified in going Tiffany Blue crazy because it's a sentimental color. Though, let's be real, I loved the color long before I even met my husband so that's just excuse-making and self-justification at its finest!


I forgot I ordered a Charlotte Satchel in the mint vacchetta too.  I'm afraid to even look at the mint lambskin you are talking about.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> I forgot I ordered a Charlotte Satchel in the mint vacchetta too.  I'm afraid to even look at the mint lambskin you are talking about.


It's the mint lambskin that is a part of his lining offerings. I love it and really want a bag in it. Not to enable or anything!


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> Got my white box with my Tiffany blue pebbled Hera Midi with beige lambskin lining and Theia strap and Tiffany blue pebbled Penelope with pink lining and an added shoulder carry and crossbody strap. There was a small mistake with the strap-it doesn’t have the lobster claw so I was super confused on how to change it from short to long. Marco is making me a new strap though and will include it when he sends my most recent order. In the meantime, we figured out that I actually can change configurations without the lobster claw using just the o-ring. I almost told Marco to forget about a new strap when I figured this out, but the strap is currently just the slightest bit too short for my preferences, and I think the slight added length that comes with the lobster claw is just what I’m looking for.
> 
> I’m a crap photographer, but photos are below, including one that compares it to my Tiffany & Co tote. The Tiffany & Co is a bit more green than Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled.
> 
> View attachment 5303552
> View attachment 5303555
> View attachment 5303556
> View attachment 5303557
> View attachment 5303558
> View attachment 5303559


Gorgeous bags and colour  Tiffany blue never really caught my eye before but your bags are stunning (both the MM ones and the Tiffany & Co one). Wear them in good health!


dramaprincess713 said:


> I had gotten the Tiffany & Co tote not that long before Mint Verona came out so I resisted getting a full-size bag and went with the Flora because I felt like the two colors were too close to justify a full-size bag. Clearly my resolve didn't last that long though because I got the Tiffany Blue pebbled Hera. I also want to do a bag in the Mint lambskin - just not sure what bag yet. And, I'm already thinking about a Mint Handmade Vacchetta makeup bag when he launches that (if he has any of the Mint Handmade Vacchetta left, of course). I just adore the color!
> 
> Tiffany blue was also one of our wedding colors so I feel like I'm slightly justified in going Tiffany Blue crazy because it's a sentimental color. Though, let's be real, I loved the color long before I even met my husband so that's just excuse-making and self-justification at its finest!


Your love for Tiffany blue is like mine with purple and dark green. I literally want to get my hands on any purple and dark green bags


----------



## Ludmilla

piosavsfan said:


> I asked him and he has a little bit of Sorrento in dark gray and dark blue. He also told me that there is more deer and goat leather in our future because many people have been asking for them.


Yay!


christinemliu said:


> @Devyn Danielle, yes! To me, it has very close characteristics to Pebbled, with just larger pebbling. It has very durable for me, also just like Pebbled. The pic is dark brown deerskin above anthracite Pebbled.
> View attachment 5303470


Is deer skin very heavy?


dramaprincess713 said:


> Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303613


Ok. I think I need a Hera in my life.


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> Is deer skin very heavy?


Hi @Ludmilla ! No, I don't find it heavy, but, Juliet Midi is probably not heavy in most leathers, so I don't know about bigger bags. I had a Pebbled Juliet Midi and I feel like they were similar weights.


----------



## samfalstaff

piosavsfan said:


> I asked him and he has a little bit of Sorrento in dark gray and dark blue. He also told me that there is more deer and goat leather in our future because many people have been asking for them.


Deer? Oh, no. I can't resist deerskin.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> Got my white box with my Tiffany blue pebbled Hera Midi with beige lambskin lining and Theia strap and Tiffany blue pebbled Penelope with pink lining and an added shoulder carry and crossbody strap. There was a small mistake with the strap-it doesn’t have the lobster claw so I was super confused on how to change it from short to long. Marco is making me a new strap though and will include it when he sends my most recent order. In the meantime, we figured out that I actually can change configurations without the lobster claw using just the o-ring. I almost told Marco to forget about a new strap when I figured this out, but the strap is currently just the slightest bit too short for my preferences, and I think the slight added length that comes with the lobster claw is just what I’m looking for.
> 
> I’m a crap photographer, but photos are below, including one that compares it to my Tiffany & Co tote. The Tiffany & Co is a bit more green than Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled.
> 
> View attachment 5303552
> View attachment 5303555
> View attachment 5303556
> View attachment 5303557
> View attachment 5303558
> View attachment 5303559


I really like those colors!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Introducing my Juno in Light Celeste Metallic, dark blue contrast stitching and edge paint, silver hardware, and yellow lining.  I think it's swoony!


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> Introducing my Juno in Light Celeste Metallic, dark blue contrast stitching and edge paint, silver hardware, and yellow lining.  I think it's swoony!
> 
> View attachment 5304585


Super cute! We don't see many Junos for some reason and I love the dark blue touches!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Ludmilla ! No, I don't find it heavy, but, Juliet Midi is probably not heavy in most leathers, so I don't know about bigger bags. I had a Pebbled Juliet Midi and I feel like they were similar weights.


Thank you!


----------



## Beachgirl36

dramaprincess713 said:


> Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303613


I love the blue of your Hera best - gorgeous!


----------



## southernbelle43

Beachgirl36 said:


> I love the blue of your Hera best - gorgeous!


I really like the Tiffany blue color, but it is not available now or at least it is not on his web site,


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303613


_*Love*_ your Hera .

Actually, I have always perceived the Tiffany & Co colour to be green, _not_ blue, and you have proven me right .
I wonder if Marco's Pebbled Cielo is closer in colour to Tiffany & Co... But I far prefer the blue of your Hera


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like the Tiffany blue color, but it is not available now or at least it is not on his web site,


If you are interested a specific color or leather, ask Marco directly. He only lists the leathers he has in stock on his website, but he can often obtain others from a tannery. When I wanted a Hera in suede, he sent me a bunch of options for suede colors that he could get from a tannery even though he doesn't keep suede in stock.


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> If you are interested a specific color or leather, ask Marco directly. He only lists the leathers he has in stock on his website, but he can often obtain others from a tannery. When I wanted a Hera in suede, he sent me a bunch of options for suede colors that he could get from a tannery even though he doesn't keep suede in stock.


Thanks, I just did that a few minutes ago, lol.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree I may have missed this, but how do you like your Calista in bordeaux tuscania? I remember that was your dream MM bag


I have too many bags! When I read your question I realised I have not worn my Bordeaux Calista for ages. So I pulled it out and have worn it for the last few days. 

It really is a lovely bag. The Bordeaux Tuscania is smoother and feels slightly thicker and more resilient than the more crackled Cobblestone and Midnight Blue. Also, I really like the way the Bordeaux changes colour in different light. It is definitely one of my favourite bags.


----------



## Beachgirl36

Fancyfree said:


> I have too many bags! When I read your question I realised I have not worn my Bordeaux Calista for ages. So I pulled it out and have worn it for the last few days.
> 
> It really is a lovely bag. The Bordeaux Tuscania is smoother and feels slightly thicker and more resilient than the more crackled Cobblestone and Midnight Blue. Also, I really like the way the Bordeaux changes colour in different light. It is definitely one of my favourite bags.


where can  I find a photo of thebag in Bordeaux tuscania?


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> If you are interested a specific color or leather, ask Marco directly. He only lists the leathers he has in stock on his website, but he can often obtain others from a tannery. When I wanted a Hera in suede, he sent me a bunch of options for suede colors that he could get from a tannery even though he doesn't keep suede in stock.


Yea, he has enough to make a Hera midi, so I ordered one.  I have no pastel color bags at all and I have been wanting to try the Hera. I changed the strap to the Theia one, which is my favorite of all of the straps and he will pick the hardware and the lining.


----------



## christinemliu

Beachgirl36 said:


> where can  I find a photo of thebag in Bordeaux tuscania?


Oh! Yes, I'm not sure if we've seen @Fancyfree 's bordeaux Tuscania Calista yet. Meanwhile, here's a comparison post she did of bordeaux Tuscania: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-34288266


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea, he has enough to make a Hera midi, so I ordered one.  I have no pastel color bags at all and I have been wanting to try the Hera. I changed the strap to the Theia one, which is my favorite of all of the straps and he will pick the hardware and the lining.


@bagsbagzbagss influenced me and I have a Hera Midi on my wishlist too. Are you going to do the "mistake" strap that people ended up liking that has no lobster claw?


----------



## Fancyfree

Beachgirl36 said:


> where can  I find a photo of thebag in Bordeaux tuscania?


It is in the Massaccesi handbag reference thread, 




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



but I can paste/quote it here:


Fancyfree said:


> *Bordeaux Tuscania Calista*, Dark Grey lining, Silver harware.
> 
> Customisation: 35cm internal strap with large key clip
> View attachment 5073358
> View attachment 5073359
> 
> View attachment 5073361
> 
> Weight 540g
> 
> This Bordeaux colour is a real chameleon, changes in different lighting, varies between brown and deep wine. Very difficult to photograph in "deep wine mode", is a lot darker than photo on the right.
> 
> The leather is a lot smoother and _feels _thicker than my bags in current Dark Brown Tuscania, Cobblestone Tuscania and previous Dark Blue Tuscania. However, all my 3 Tuscania Calistas weigh the same


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> I like both shades, but I really, really like Marco's shade. What a gorgeous Hera Midi and Penelope!
> 
> I never really noticed the short strap for the Penelope. I don't know where I've been! Did you specify the length or does he just have a standard one for that? I trust his standard, but just checking if I should be prepared with a measurement. Thank you in advance @dramaprincess713 !!!


So sorry I missed this post the first time around! I’ll check the measurement of the short strap tonight and let you know, but I had actually previously ordered a Penelope with a short strap. I think I had specified a measurement for the first one, so I’m not sure if he just used what I requested before or if it’s truly a standard measurement he has. In any case, I’ll let you know what it measures!



coach943 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the Tiffany Blue color so much.


Thank you, it really is so pretty!



Beachgirl36 said:


> I love the blue of your Hera best - gorgeous!


Thanks! 



Fancyfree said:


> _*Love*_ your Hera .
> 
> Actually, I have always perceived the Tiffany & Co colour to be green, _not_ blue, and you have proven me right .
> I wonder if Marco's Pebbled Cielo is closer in colour to Tiffany & Co... But I far prefer the blue of your Hera


Yes, the Tiffany & Co color does have quite a bit of green to it. Now I’m curious to check out the Cielo!


----------



## BittyMonkey

I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).

Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> @bagsbagzbagss influenced me and I have a Hera Midi on my wishlist too. Are you going to do the "mistake" strap that people ended up liking that has no lobster claw?


i forgot about that.  Just the regular one.


----------



## southernbelle43

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245


Wow, that is gorgeous!!! Is it not fantastic to be be able to comminicate with the “artist” and get whatever you want!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245


Holy goodness that is INCREDIBLE and now I’m adding that to my list of needs.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303613


so pretty! I Love Marco's Tiffany Blue. That's a beautiful Hera and Flora.


----------



## Kimbashop

Claudia Herzog said:


> Introducing my Juno in Light Celeste Metallic, dark blue contrast stitching and edge paint, silver hardware, and yellow lining.  I think it's swoony!
> 
> View attachment 5304585


she is definitely swoony. What a stunning metallic shade. I haven't seen many of these Juno backpacks. It's really cute.


----------



## Kimbashop

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245


Just beautiful. What a great idea. That rust vachetta with the blue lining is


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, I need help…

My most recent order is a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta, extended flap, with fringe added to the flap. This was my inspiration (I believe @coach943’s bag), but mine will not have grommets.



I’ve been wanting a fringe bag for awhile, and really really wanted to following bag but thought I had no shot because it’s made by an independent designer who does drops that sell out in seconds. However, much to my surprise, I actually managed to score one in a drop this morning.


So, my question is, do I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color lends itself to a fringe vibe.

I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.

Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


----------



## dramaprincess713

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245


This showcases the rust so well! It’s beautiful!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need help…
> 
> My most recent order is a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta, extended flap, with fringe added to the flap. This was my inspiration (I believe @coach943’s bag), but mine will not have grommets.
> 
> View attachment 5305343
> 
> I’ve been wanting a fringe bag for awhile, and really really wanted to following bag but thought I had no shot because it’s made by an independent designer who does drops that sell out in seconds. However, much to my surprise, I actually managed to score one in a drop this morning.
> View attachment 5305344
> 
> So, my question is, do I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


I feel like these are such different style bags that you could enjoy both. The Minerva bag can be carried as a mom bag-- you'll be the cool, fun mom at the park! But it can also be carried for work, or daily outings on your own as well, with a cute jacket and ankle boots. 

The fringe bucket bag is so cute, but such a radically different style and size that I could imagine you carrying this for entirely different reasons than the Minerva. 

But only you know best what is right for you. A Minerva without fringe would be beautiful, too.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> I feel like these are such different style bags that you could enjoy both. The Minerva bag can be carried as a mom bag-- you'll be the cool, fun mom at the park! But it can also be carried for work, or daily outings on your own as well, with a cute jacket and ankle boots.
> 
> The fringe bucket bag is so cute, but such a radically different style and size that I could imagine you carrying this for entirely different reasons than the Minerva.
> 
> But only you know best what is right for you. A Minerva without fringe would be beautiful, too.


That’s a great point! I definitely foresee myself using them for different purposes. Maybe it’s not too much to have fringe on both!


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> That’s a great point! I definitely foresee myself using them for different purposes. Maybe it’s not too much to have fringe on both!


Is it possible to do some lists or style boards of possible outfits you would wear with either bag? or to list occasions? I use Stylebook app, and I swear it has saved me from buying yet another bag when I realize that I have one that goes with an outfit I've put together. I know some people use Pinterest to do things like this.


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need help…
> 
> My most recent order is a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta, extended flap, with fringe added to the flap. This was my inspiration (I believe @coach943’s bag), but mine will not have grommets.
> 
> View attachment 5305343
> 
> I’ve been wanting a fringe bag for awhile, and really really wanted to following bag but thought I had no shot because it’s made by an independent designer who does drops that sell out in seconds. However, much to my surprise, I actually managed to score one in a drop this morning.
> View attachment 5305344
> 
> So, my question is, do I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?



I like @Kimbashop 's ideas so far.

My additional thought, I really have no idea if Marco would do it, but do you like whipstitching? How do you feel if asking Marco, instead of fringe, to do whipstitching? Either following the line / border along the flap, or, going around the edges. I don't know. I'm applying what I like, so, it's just an idea. Also assuming he hasn't cut it yet.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> Is it possible to do some lists or style boards of possible outfits you would wear with either bag? or to list occasions? I use Stylebook app, and I swear it has saved me from buying yet another bag when I realize that I have one that goes with an outfit I've put together. I know some people use Pinterest to do things like this.


That’s a great idea! I know I envision the bucket bag as a casual, likely weekend bag. Family outings apple picking and that sort of thing (I really have this weird idealistic vision of apple picking in my head! It’s so odd-I’ve never been apple picking! ) I honestly have to do some more thinking of when or how I’d use the Minerva, though I really don’t see myself using it for the same purpose as the bucket bag, even with the fringe.


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> I like @Kimbashop 's idea so far.
> 
> My thought, I really have no idea if Marco would do it, but do you like whipstitching? How do you feel if asking Marco, instead of fringe, to do whipstitching? Either following the line / border along the flap, or, going around the edges. I don't know. I'm applying what I like , so, it's just an idea. Also assuming he hasn't cut it yet.


Oooh, I do like whipstitching, so that’s definitely a thought!


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> I like @Kimbashop 's idea so far.
> 
> My thought, I really have no idea if Marco would do it, but do you like whipstitching? How do you feel if asking Marco, instead of fringe, to do whipstitching? Either following the line / border along the flap, or, going around the edges. I don't know. I'm applying what I like , so, it's just an idea. Also assuming he hasn't cut it yet.


*files idea away for future ordering*


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> That’s a great idea! I know I envision the bucket bag as a casual, likely weekend bag. Family outings apple picking and that sort of thing (I really have this weird idealistic vision of apple picking in my head! It’s so odd-I’ve never been apple picking! ) I honestly have to do some more thinking of when or how I’d use the Minerva, though I really don’t see myself using it for the same purpose as the bucket bag, even with the fringe.


We did a lot of apple picking and pumpkin picking with the children and it is definitely a lot of fun to do as a family! I live in an agricultural area and there are always apple and pumpkin festivals happening. We still go with our now teenaged boys to the pumpkin patch once a year to pick out our pumpkins.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245



Want want want want want want want


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> We did a lot of apple picking and pumpkin picking with the children and it is definitely a lot of fun to do as a family! I live in an agricultural area and there are always apple and pumpkin festivals happening. We still go with our now teenaged boys to the pumpkin patch once a year to pick out our pumpkins.


I love that! Before I became a mom, it always seemed like such a fun, cute date idea, and now it seems like such a fun family activity. I’be envisioned it for years…I think we’re going to have to make it happen some day!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, I need help…
> 
> My most recent order is a Minerva Midi in Rust Handmade Vacchetta, extended flap, with fringe added to the flap. This was my inspiration (I believe @coach943’s bag), but mine will not have grommets.
> 
> View attachment 5305343
> 
> I’ve been wanting a fringe bag for awhile, and really really wanted to following bag but thought I had no shot because it’s made by an independent designer who does drops that sell out in seconds. However, much to my surprise, I actually managed to score one in a drop this morning.
> View attachment 5305344
> 
> So, my question is, do I still go with fringe on the Minerva Midi now that I have the fringe bucket bag I wanted also coming to me? Or do I reach out to Marco and ask him not to add the fringe if he hasn’t started production yet (obviously if he has, it’s a moot point). I’m torn as I really do like the look of the Minerva Midi with fringe, but I don’t know if it’s overkill to own two bags with fringe. And, not that I have any plans to sell the Minerva, but if I ever needed to, I imagine it would be much easier to sell without fringe. On the other hand, they are pretty different style bags and will be different colors so maybe two fringe bags is ok? I do feel like the rust color lends itself to a fringe vibe.
> 
> I tend to gravitate towards bags with, what size consider, interesting elements- studs, prints, specific color or colorblocking, etc. I’m a bit picky in what I like within these elements, but it’s definitely often a draw for me with bags. So, in that vein, keeping the fringe on the Minerva makes sense and fits in with what I am usually drawn too. But I also do worry that maybe one fringe bag is good enough for my collection and satisfies my fringe desire. Do I really want two fringe bags? Will I use both fringe bags? I honestly don’t know. But then, a part of me wonders if I’ll find the Minerva boring without fringe because while it’s a style I’ve been interested in, aesthetically, I haven’t been quite sure how I feel about it and don’t know I could say I truly liked the aesthetics until I saw the fringe version.
> 
> Any thoughts/words or wisdom?


Hmm... 
Minerva in Handmade Vacchetta is going to be divine either way. A pity you do not like the grommets, as they would give you option of varying (fringes on or off). 

I'd worry that holes without grommets might look tatty after a while, especially when your baby becomes a toddler... those fringes will get pulled


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> Hmm...
> Minerva in Handmade Vacchetta is going to be divine either way. A pity you do not like the grommets, as they would give you option of varying (fringes on or off).
> 
> I'd worry that holes without grommets might look tatty after a while, especially when your baby becomes a toddler... those fringes will get pulled


I think my issue with grommet is that we have a dog bag/carrier that has grommets on the sides for air holes. It’s kind of all I can think about now when I see grommets-air holes for the animal to breathe.


----------



## dramaprincess713

@christinemliu The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of whipstitching! I think I’m going to ask Marco if it’s a possibility. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> @christinemliu The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of whipstitching! I think I’m going to ask Marco if it’s a possibility. Thank you for the suggestion!


Oh cool!!! That's something I've thought of asking but kept forgetting to ask. I'd send a pic...like there's the more subtle whipstitch that's like a line (or is that more along the lines of weaving haha) and then the one similar to Bal handles...so your pic would him an idea which one you're thinking of.


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> I love that! Before I became a mom, it always seemed like such a fun, cute date idea, and now it seems like such a fun family activity. I’be envisioned it for years…I think we’re going to have to make it happen some day!


I had the same thought about picking peaches in season. It was great fun but your tendency to keep picking and picking and I ended up with WAY more than we could ever eat, can, freeze, give away, etc.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Marco says he is probably putting the laptop sleeve up on the eShop. I told him it was well received, and he said this is a new design.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

If Marco does whip stitching I am DONE FOR. Take what’s left of my money Marco. Just take it. It’s already yours. 

also definitely need a laptop sleeve, planner cover, notebook cover, and all things. I’m in trouble.


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> If Marco does whip stitching I am DONE FOR. Take what’s left of my money Marco. Just take it. It’s already yours.
> 
> also definitely need a laptop sleeve, planner cover, notebook cover, and all things. I’m in trouble.


I am not familiar with whip stitching. So I googled it...
However,  I am still uncertain what it would entail on a leather bag .
Can someone post a photo, please?


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL's Juliet Midi in black Fiore and black Aquila matte for the handles and exterior zipper pocket flap. She added an exterior open flat pocket on the other side. Light gunmetal hardware. The slight sheen of the Fiore leather makes it so pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

Juliet Midi on my petite 5’3” MIL


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL’s Little Diana in dark blue nappa and navy blue Fiore, which are a perfect match. Light gunmetal hardware. These blue colors are very dark, almost black in low lighting. I love very dark navy blues, as does my MIL, so she was very happy.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I am not familiar with whip stitching. So I googled it...
> However,  I am still uncertain what it would entail on a leather bag .
> Can someone post a photo, please?


Like the stitching here that wraps around the edges!


----------



## tenKrat

Black Fiore Juliet Midi vs. dark blue nappa/navy blue Fiore Little Diana in outdoor light, so you can see how dark the navy blue and dark blue are.






And the blue Little Diana under indoor lighting and late afternoon light from the glass door:


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

tenKrat said:


> My MIL’s Little Diana in dark blue nappa and navy blue Fiore, which are a perfect match. Light gunmetal hardware. These blue colors are very dark, almost black in low lighting. I love very dark navy blues, as does my MIL, so she was very happy.
> View attachment 5306004
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306005


Those both turned out gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing I love seeing peoples orders!


----------



## djfmn

I 


dramaprincess713 said:


> Another comparison shot for anyone who might be interested: Tiffany Blue pebbled, Tiffany & Co tote in Tiffany Blue, and Mint Verona. I’d say the Tiffany & Co tote stands in the middle of Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled and Mint Verona. Marco’s Tiffany Blue pebbled is a bit more blue than the Tiffany & Co tote and his Mint Verona is a bit more green than the Tiffany & Co tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303613


I love blue bags. This shade of blue is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> Black Fiore Juliet Midi vs. dark blue nappa/navy blue Fiore in outdoor light, so you can see how dark the navy blue and dark blue are.
> View attachment 5306009
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306010
> 
> 
> And the blue Little Diana under indoor lighting and late afternoon light from the glass door:
> View attachment 5306011


I love the combination of Nappa and Fiore. It is something I would never think to do but I love how it looks.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> My MIL's Juliet Midi in black Fiore and black Aquila matte for the handles and exterior zipper pocket flap. She added an exterior open flat pocket on the other side. Light gunmetal hardware. The slight sheen of the Fiore leather makes it so pretty.
> View attachment 5305986
> 
> View attachment 5305987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305989


Gorgeous Juliet!
(Seem to remember a rule against black bags for your MIL )


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Gorgeous Juliet!
> (Seem to remember a rule against black bags for your MIL )


You are right. That was a rule I set at the beginning, after I got her her first MM, a black nappa Zhoe. I told her that she had to get other colors if she wanted my help on future orders.  Well, about a dozen MM bags in different colors later, she asked if she could now get a black Juliet Midi. I relented. Why not. (It never was a hard-and-fast rule.)


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Like the stitching here that wraps around the edges!


Thank you, @bagsbagzbagss


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Oh cool!!! That's something I've thought of asking but kept forgetting to ask. I'd send a pic...like there's the more subtle whipstitch that's like a line (or is that more along the lines of weaving haha) and then the one similar to Bal handles...so your pic would him an idea which one you're thinking of.


If whipstitching is something that Marco could do, I think it would look amazing on handbags with handles and flaps! Hope this is something Marco could consider in the future  

I seem to remember that @Ludmilla has a beautiful Chloe Mini Marcie that has whipstitch, I think something similar could work for Clio.


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> My MIL's Juliet Midi in black Fiore and black Aquila matte for the handles and exterior zipper pocket flap. She added an exterior open flat pocket on the other side. Light gunmetal hardware. The slight sheen of the Fiore leather makes it so pretty.
> View attachment 5305986
> 
> View attachment 5305987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5305989


A different leather on the flap and handles... @tenKrat, I don't know what you did or have done, but you need to be a designer, of all things!!! Your creativity is amazing.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> I had the same thought about picking peaches in season. It was great fun but your tendency to keep picking and picking and I ended up with WAY more than we could ever eat, can, freeze, give away, etc.


Yes!! We apple pick every fall but during the pandemic, because we also were getting apples from a fruit box delivery, we were soooo apple-ed out by November. We had done probably almost every apple recipe out there...apple pie, apple cider, apple tart, apple pancakes, apple jam, apple galette... I couldn't buy apples for a few months haha.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Yes!! We apple pick every fall but during the pandemic, because we also were getting apples from a fruit box delivery, we were soooo apple-ed out by November. We had done probably almost every apple recipe out there...apple pie, apple cider, apple tart, apple pancakes, apple jam, apple galette... I couldn't buy apples for a few months haha.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> Juliet Midi on my petite 5’3” MIL
> View attachment 5305990


This looks great on her. The Fiore leather is perfect on the Juliet midi.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> I reached out to Marco and asked if there was the possibility of doing a laptop sleeve in Handmade Vacchetta and gave him my laptop dimensions (a 13" MacBook Pro).
> 
> Here's what I got! Very happy with it. Rust HV with light blue lining. There is a slip pocket on the back side.
> 
> View attachment 5305242
> View attachment 5305244
> View attachment 5305245



This so gorgeous!!!   May I ask how much it cost?


----------



## BittyMonkey

carterazo said:


> This so gorgeous!!!   May I ask how much it cost?


With the Handmade Vacchetta, 190€, shipping not included.


----------



## BittyMonkey

BittyMonkey said:


> With the Handmade Vacchetta, 190€, shipping not included.


That was for a 13" laptop, I'm assuming 15" is more.


----------



## Beachgirl36

Fancyfree said:


> It is in the Massaccesi handbag reference thread,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
> 
> 
> Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I can paste/quote it here:


thanks very much - its gorgeous!


----------



## dramaprincess713

If you are in the FB group, I apologize because this post will be a repeat, but I wanted to post here for anyone not on FB. I got the second part of my Black Friday order today. Again, my photography skills are sorely lacking, but I am so so happy with this order! 

First up is an Astra Satchel colorblocked with black nappa, fuchsia lambskin, and silver diamond; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain strap instead of a top handle, and exterior back pocket added. I am in love, and it is definitely a “keeper”…I can’t imagine ever ever wanting to sell it. I knew I wanted these colors, but I struggled so much to figure out which combination I’d like best. I am very happy with this choice I ultimately made. The one thing that threw me ever so slightly when I open it was that I thought I had order silver sides, rather than fuchsia sides. I went back through my emails though, and I had started off talking about silver sides but did, in fact, ultimately order fuchsia sides. I’m not sure why I changed my mind, and a very small part of me kind of wishes I had stuck with silver sides, but I’m very happy with the fuchsia sides as well. Overall, I think the bag is just stunning. I literally gasped when I opened it, and it turned out better than I could have imagined. Marco also did black edge paint for the whole bag, which I didn’t request, but I love-the contrast against the fuchsia is fabulous. I am so happy I decided to go for the exterior back pocket…I almost didn’t for fear of it looking too bulky or less elegant, but I think it looks great and will definitely get tons of use. The lambskin lining is just dreamy. The whole bag is so very soft. I just love it. This style, with the sliding chain strap, is possibly perfect for me. I am not usually one to repeat styles exactly-I will usually get at least a different size if I get two or more bags in the same style. This one though, I wouldn’t be surprised if I order another one in the future. (I’m already contemplating ideas of a mint/pink/silver combo!)








	

		
			
		

		
	
I also ordered a Penelope Midi in the “old” purple Velvet Verona. (I asked about it during the Velvet Verona promo, and he said he had enough of the old purple for something small like tbe Oneleope Midi.) I added a d-ring on the other side and let Marco choose the hardware and lining. He did lilac lining and gold hardware. So pretty! I really love the Velvet Verona. I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leather and bags, so the Velvet Verona is really enjoyable to me. I had been hesitant on the Penelope Midi because I wasn’t really sure how or if I’d use it. However, I can definitely see myself adding a chain and using it as a shoulder or crossbody. I also did some experimentation, and if I get an o-ring to add to one of the side d-rings, I can thread a chain strap through, double it over, and use it as a belt bag. So versatile! I can also see how it would be a really great catch all in larger bags. Currently, my Flora serves as my catchall, but it is the slightest bit too stuffed with all my catchall items - I have to be careful zipping it - so I can see myself ordering a another Penelope Midi in the future for catchall purposes (though then I’d need to figure out what to do with the Flora ).




If you couldn’t tell, I am just thrilled with this order!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

dramaprincess713 said:


> If you are in the FB group, I apologize because this post will be a repeat, but I wanted to post here for anyone not on FB. I got the second part of my Black Friday order today. Again, my photography skills are sorely lacking, but I am so so happy with this order!
> 
> First up is an Astra Satchel colorblocked with black nappa, fuchsia lambskin, and silver diamond; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain strap instead of a top handle, and exterior back pocket added. I am in love, and it is definitely a “keeper”…I can’t imagine ever ever wanting to sell it. I knew I wanted these colors, but I struggled so much to figure out which combination I’d like best. I am very happy with this choice I ultimately made. The one thing that threw me ever so slightly when I open it was that I thought I had order silver sides, rather than fuchsia sides. I went back through my emails though, and I had started off talking about silver sides but did, in fact, ultimately order fuchsia sides. I’m not sure why I changed my mind, and a very small part of me kind of wishes I had stuck with silver sides, but I’m very happy with the fuchsia sides as well. Overall, I think the bag is just stunning. I literally gasped when I opened it, and it turned out better than I could have imagined. Marco also did black edge paint for the whole bag, which I didn’t request, but I love-the contrast against the fuchsia is fabulous. I am so happy I decided to go for the exterior back pocket…I almost didn’t for fear of it looking too bulky or less elegant, but I think it looks great and will definitely get tons of use. The lambskin lining is just dreamy. The whole bag is so very soft. I just love it. This style, with the sliding chain strap, is possibly perfect for me. I am not usually one to repeat styles exactly-I will usually get at least a different size if I get two or more bags in the same style. This one though, I wouldn’t be surprised if I order another one in the future. (I’m already contemplating ideas of a mint/pink/silver combo!)
> View attachment 5307266
> 
> View attachment 5307271
> 
> View attachment 5307272
> 
> View attachment 5307274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in the “old” purple Velvet Verona. (I asked about it during the Velvet Verona promo, and he said he had enough of the old purple for something small like tbe Oneleope Midi.) I added a d-ring on the other side and let Marco choose the hardware and lining. He did lilac lining and gold hardware. So pretty! I really love the Velvet Verona. I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leather and bags, so the Velvet Verona is really enjoyable to me. I had been hesitant on the Penelope Midi because I wasn’t really sure how or if I’d use it. However, I can definitely see myself adding a chain and using it as a shoulder or crossbody. I also did some experimentation, and if I get an o-ring to add to one of the side d-rings, I can thread a chain strap through, double it over, and use it as a belt bag. So versatile! I can also see how it would be a really great catch all in larger bags. Currently, my Flora serves as my catchall, but it is the slightest bit too stuffed with all my catchall items - I have to be careful zipping it - so I can see myself ordering a another Penelope Midi in the future for catchall purposes (though then I’d need to figure out what to do with the Flora ).
> View attachment 5307277
> 
> View attachment 5307278
> 
> If you couldn’t tell, I am just thrilled with this order!!!


You did a great job color blocking.. that is a lovely bag!!!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

southernbelle43 said:


> You did a great job color blocking.. that is a lovely bag!!!!!


Thank you! I had a lot of help from everyone here, and of course, a lot of help from Marco. I’m so pleased with how it turned out!


----------



## dramaprincess713

christinemliu said:


> I like both shades, but I really, really like Marco's shade. What a gorgeous Hera Midi and Penelope!
> 
> I never really noticed the short strap for the Penelope. I don't know where I've been! Did you specify the length or does he just have a standard one for that? I trust his standard, but just checking if I should be prepared with a measurement. Thank you in advance @dramaprincess713 !!!



Sorry it took me so long, but I just measured the short strap on the Tiffany Blue Penelope. It's about 22 inches long, including the clasps, which give it about a 9 inch strap drop. I also have a Bluette Africa Penelope with a short shoulder strap. I had specified an approximate 9.5 inch strap drop for that one...the strap on that one is about 24 inches long, including the clasps, and it is about a 10 inch strap drop.


----------



## Kimbashop

dramaprincess713 said:


> If you are in the FB group, I apologize because this post will be a repeat, but I wanted to post here for anyone not on FB. I got the second part of my Black Friday order today. Again, my photography skills are sorely lacking, but I am so so happy with this order!
> 
> First up is an Astra Satchel colorblocked with black nappa, fuchsia lambskin, and silver diamond; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain strap instead of a top handle, and exterior back pocket added. I am in love, and it is definitely a “keeper”…I can’t imagine ever ever wanting to sell it. I knew I wanted these colors, but I struggled so much to figure out which combination I’d like best. I am very happy with this choice I ultimately made. The one thing that threw me ever so slightly when I open it was that I thought I had order silver sides, rather than fuchsia sides. I went back through my emails though, and I had started off talking about silver sides but did, in fact, ultimately order fuchsia sides. I’m not sure why I changed my mind, and a very small part of me kind of wishes I had stuck with silver sides, but I’m very happy with the fuchsia sides as well. Overall, I think the bag is just stunning. I literally gasped when I opened it, and it turned out better than I could have imagined. Marco also did black edge paint for the whole bag, which I didn’t request, but I love-the contrast against the fuchsia is fabulous. I am so happy I decided to go for the exterior back pocket…I almost didn’t for fear of it looking too bulky or less elegant, but I think it looks great and will definitely get tons of use. The lambskin lining is just dreamy. The whole bag is so very soft. I just love it. This style, with the sliding chain strap, is possibly perfect for me. I am not usually one to repeat styles exactly-I will usually get at least a different size if I get two or more bags in the same style. This one though, I wouldn’t be surprised if I order another one in the future. (I’m already contemplating ideas of a mint/pink/silver combo!)
> View attachment 5307266
> 
> View attachment 5307271
> 
> View attachment 5307272
> 
> View attachment 5307274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in the “old” purple Velvet Verona. (I asked about it during the Velvet Verona promo, and he said he had enough of the old purple for something small like tbe Oneleope Midi.) I added a d-ring on the other side and let Marco choose the hardware and lining. He did lilac lining and gold hardware. So pretty! I really love the Velvet Verona. I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leather and bags, so the Velvet Verona is really enjoyable to me. I had been hesitant on the Penelope Midi because I wasn’t really sure how or if I’d use it. However, I can definitely see myself adding a chain and using it as a shoulder or crossbody. I also did some experimentation, and if I get an o-ring to add to one of the side d-rings, I can thread a chain strap through, double it over, and use it as a belt bag. So versatile! I can also see how it would be a really great catch all in larger bags. Currently, my Flora serves as my catchall, but it is the slightest bit too stuffed with all my catchall items - I have to be careful zipping it - so I can see myself ordering a another Penelope Midi in the future for catchall purposes (though then I’d need to figure out what to do with the Flora ).
> View attachment 5307277
> 
> View attachment 5307278
> 
> If you couldn’t tell, I am just thrilled with this order!!!


these are so beautiful! That astra satchel is a show-stopper!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Sorry it took me so long, but I just measured the short strap on the Tiffany Blue Penelope. It's about 22 inches long, including the clasps, which give it about a 9 inch strap drop. I also have a Bluette Africa Penelope with a short shoulder strap. I had specified an approximate 9.5 inch strap drop for that one...the strap on that one is about 24 inches long, including the clasps, and it is about a 10 inch strap drop.


Thank you so much for measuring!! I don't know how I missed he sells these. Going off to figure out what strap drop I want!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Kimbashop said:


> these are so beautiful! That astra satchel is a show-stopper!


Thank you! It just might be the pink/black/silver bag of my dreams!



christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much for measuring!! I don't know how I missed he sells these. Going off to figure out what strap drop I want!


Lol, to be fair, I’m not sure it’s so much of a standard offering so much as it was just one more request I asked of him. Since he does crossbody straps, I figured this was the same thing but shorter, and since short shoulder is my favorite carry style, I figured it didn’t hurt to ask.


----------



## carterazo

BittyMonkey said:


> With the Handmade Vacchetta, 190€, shipping not included.



Thank you!


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> If you are in the FB group, I apologize because this post will be a repeat, but I wanted to post here for anyone not on FB. I got the second part of my Black Friday order today. Again, my photography skills are sorely lacking, but I am so so happy with this order!
> 
> First up is an Astra Satchel colorblocked with black nappa, fuchsia lambskin, and silver diamond; black lambskin lining; dark gunmetal hardware; sliding chain strap instead of a top handle, and exterior back pocket added. I am in love, and it is definitely a “keeper”…I can’t imagine ever ever wanting to sell it. I knew I wanted these colors, but I struggled so much to figure out which combination I’d like best. I am very happy with this choice I ultimately made. The one thing that threw me ever so slightly when I open it was that I thought I had order silver sides, rather than fuchsia sides. I went back through my emails though, and I had started off talking about silver sides but did, in fact, ultimately order fuchsia sides. I’m not sure why I changed my mind, and a very small part of me kind of wishes I had stuck with silver sides, but I’m very happy with the fuchsia sides as well. Overall, I think the bag is just stunning. I literally gasped when I opened it, and it turned out better than I could have imagined. Marco also did black edge paint for the whole bag, which I didn’t request, but I love-the contrast against the fuchsia is fabulous. I am so happy I decided to go for the exterior back pocket…I almost didn’t for fear of it looking too bulky or less elegant, but I think it looks great and will definitely get tons of use. The lambskin lining is just dreamy. The whole bag is so very soft. I just love it. This style, with the sliding chain strap, is possibly perfect for me. I am not usually one to repeat styles exactly-I will usually get at least a different size if I get two or more bags in the same style. This one though, I wouldn’t be surprised if I order another one in the future. (I’m already contemplating ideas of a mint/pink/silver combo!)
> View attachment 5307266
> 
> View attachment 5307271
> 
> View attachment 5307272
> 
> View attachment 5307274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered a Penelope Midi in the “old” purple Velvet Verona. (I asked about it during the Velvet Verona promo, and he said he had enough of the old purple for something small like tbe Oneleope Midi.) I added a d-ring on the other side and let Marco choose the hardware and lining. He did lilac lining and gold hardware. So pretty! I really love the Velvet Verona. I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leather and bags, so the Velvet Verona is really enjoyable to me. I had been hesitant on the Penelope Midi because I wasn’t really sure how or if I’d use it. However, I can definitely see myself adding a chain and using it as a shoulder or crossbody. I also did some experimentation, and if I get an o-ring to add to one of the side d-rings, I can thread a chain strap through, double it over, and use it as a belt bag. So versatile! I can also see how it would be a really great catch all in larger bags. Currently, my Flora serves as my catchall, but it is the slightest bit too stuffed with all my catchall items - I have to be careful zipping it - so I can see myself ordering a another Penelope Midi in the future for catchall purposes (though then I’d need to figure out what to do with the Flora ).
> View attachment 5307277
> 
> View attachment 5307278
> 
> If you couldn’t tell, I am just thrilled with this order!!!



Your Astra Satchel turned out amazing! The texture on the Silver Diamond contrasts beautifully with the smooth nappa and lambskin. I agree, this is definitely a show stopper!


----------



## christinemliu

dramaprincess713 said:


> Thank you! It just might be the pink/black/silver bag of my dreams!
> 
> 
> Lol, to be fair, I’m not sure it’s so much of a standard offering so much as it was just one more request I asked of him. Since he does crossbody straps, I figured this was the same thing but shorter, and since short shoulder is my favorite carry style, I figured it didn’t hurt to ask.


Thank you haha, but I recently saw an old post where @Coastal jewel had ordered one too , so I don't really have an excuse.
The short strap is a great option!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> Your Astra Satchel turned out amazing! The texture on the Silver Diamond contrasts beautifully with the smooth nappa and lambskin. I agree, this is definitely a show stopper!


Thank you! I love everything about it!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Like the stitching here that wraps around the edges!


oh no... this would be the death of my savings.


----------



## Kylacove

Did I read that some of the Black Friday orders were shipping?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Rearranging my closet and decided to take a group photo. It’s been ages since I bought a bag, in fact the last one was the star backpack which I’ve been using a lot being a mum of two under three! I’ve been ‘wanting’ to buy a bag but really I don’t NEED anything lol so I’m living vicariously through you all and your lovely purchases


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Kylacove said:


> Did I read that some of the Black Friday orders were shipping?



Yes, mine came in last week.  Yeay!


----------



## Beachgirl36

yellow_tulip said:


> Rearranging my closet and decided to take a group photo. It’s been ages since I bought a bag, in fact the last one was the star backpack which I’ve been using a lot being a mum of two under three! I’ve been ‘wanting’ to buy a bag but really I don’t NEED anything lol so I’m living vicariously through you all and your lovely purchases
> View attachment 5308137


beautiful! Are those full size Selene - or Midi?


----------



## christinemliu

Along the line of @Kylacove's question earlier, plus I had wondered myself, especially for any new customers, so here is Marco's answer to why some orders may arrive faster than other orders (apologies also to those on FB who have already read this):

"In general, we respect the order date, but we sometimes have to move some orders so to be more efficient. We organize production. Especially when a customer has several bags in order, it can happen that a bag is ready some days before another and I tend to prefer to ship what is ready, even if it's not the oldest order.
There are several reasons:
1. Sometimes we group some bags depending on style (for example, recently we worked on Bouquets for some days so to be a bit faster).
2. The same can happen with leathers. If we have 3 orders for the same leather / color, it can happen that we produce them one after another so we can use the same edge-paint and the same thread.
3. Sometimes we go out of stock with a certain color of leather and we have to park some orders.
4. Sometimes this can happen with hardware and recently there have been some supply chain issues. For example, today we received a new set of bamboo handles that we were waiting on since mid December."

Side note by me; I think also he may catch something and have to remake a bag unbeknownst to the customer which would also delay an order. And, I know it has been said before that because he cuts his leather with the aim of uniformity for his U.S. customers, he will get less out of a hide than he would otherwise, which reduces the amount of leather that is usable.

For me personally, my average turnaround time has been around 6 weeks, from payment to delivery, even via slow USPS. However, I have heard experiences anywhere from 3 weeks to 10 weeks.



Kylacove said:


> Did I read that some of the Black Friday orders were shipping?


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> Along the line of @Kylacove's question earlier, plus I had wondered myself, especially for any new customers, so here is Marco's answer to why some orders may arrive faster than other orders (apologies also to those on FB who have already read this):
> 
> "In general, we respect the order date, but we sometimes have to move some orders so to be more efficient. We organize production. Especially when a customer has several bags in order, it can happen that a bag is ready some days before another and I tend to prefer to ship what is ready, even if it's not the oldest order.
> There are several reasons:
> 1. Sometimes we group some bags depending on style (for example, recently we worked on Bouquets for some days so to be a bit faster).
> 2. The same can happen with leathers. If we have 3 orders for the same leather / color, it can happen that we produce them one after another so we can use the same edge-paint and the same thread.
> 3. Sometimes we go out of stock with a certain color of leather and we have to park some orders.
> 4. Sometimes this can happen with hardware and recently there have been some supply chain issues. For example, today we received a new set of bamboo handles that we were waiting on since mid December."
> 
> Side note by me; I think also he may catch something and have to remake a bag unbeknownst to the customer which would also delay an order. And, I know it has been said before that because he cuts his leather with the aim of uniformity for his U.S. customers, he will get less out of a hide than he would otherwise, which reduces the amount of leather that is usable.
> 
> For me personally, my average turnaround time has been around 6 weeks, from payment to delivery, even via slow USPS. However, I have heard experiences anywhere from 3 weeks to 10 weeks.


Thanks for this informatin which is certainly understandable.


----------



## Jktgal

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> It's not the length of the thread{s} it's the number of very active threads that earns a new forum.



I shouldn't care, really but  ..... *wring hands*

Citizens, my 2030 resolution is for MM to get its own sub-forum.  Will you join me?  Slow and steady..... 

*Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference Thread

Massaccesi Minerva

Massaccesi Zhoe

Massaccesi Aphrodite

Massaccesi Divina

Che Bella Famiglia!  Post your beautiful Massaccesi Handbag family pictures here!

Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
*


----------



## Swanky

Just peeked, some of those haven't been posted in for years and one isn't a thread.  We have no issues adding forums as necessary, I promise!  There just has to be a real need, and more than a handful of folks participating.


----------



## Jktgal

@dramaprincess713 I remember reading your musings about this bag - very well done! Absolutely beautiful. We need an Astra thread and your Blackpink would be a perfect opening salvo....


----------



## yellow_tulip

Beachgirl36 said:


> beautiful! Are those full size Selene - or Midi?


Thank you! They are both the midi size and hanging off the drawer handle.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I have a white box on the way to me!!!! I’m so excited. Hoping USPS hurries up  who else is expecting MM love soon?!


----------



## Jktgal

Swanky said:


> Just peeked, some of those haven't been posted in for years and one isn't a thread.  We have no issues adding forums as necessary, I promise!  There just has to be a real need, and more than a handful of folks participating.


I think there is a huge need based on 1) length and scope of this thread, and 2) people posting more on Meta to curate through albums (I hate Meta so don't relish having to go there to find info). But I think the natives here are wary of posting on different threads because they were reprimanded moons ago when they did that. I would think that by now the love has proven itself.

Can't help but compare with the Loewe thread where lots of threads but few posts. Other sub-forums (like Marc Jacobs) are even less visited yet remain as sub-forum.


----------



## christinemliu

Search question! When I do a search on this thread, I only get 25 pages of hits. Is there a way to increase this setting so I can get more than that? I know when I look up by username, I can click "Older posts," but that doesn't appear within a regular search for me.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Swanky said:


> Just peeked, some of those haven't been posted in for years and one isn't a thread.  We have no issues adding forums as necessary, I promise!  There just has to be a real need, and more than a handful of folks participating.



I too think that there is a real need for a subforum. This thread is so long because it contains all the information that could easily be spread into other threads, like leathers, designs, etcetera. If memory doesn't fail me, some of the older users of this thread were told not to start so many Massaccesi threads, because other users complained that it "inundated" the "bags" forum. So they all joined here, of course the remaining massaccesi threads are not as used!
I honestly think that Loewe and Marc Jacobs get a subforum because _they are_ loewe and marc jacobs. If massaccesi had that name recognition, it would have gotten a subforum long ago, and I do understand the thought process of it, I understand that we can't be handing out subforums to all the new brands that keep popping up. BUT...

 I believe that the relation of this brand to this website is unique and special, and both benefit enormously from it. This brand is here to stay, and is part of ThePurseForum in a way that no other brand is. It embodies luxury, craftmanship and all of the qualities this forum loves and stands behind.


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?


I haven’t seen a calista although I’m sure there could be some out there but I did recently (like a few pages back) see an Aquila matte Hera and it looks divine!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

If anyone could humor me with some diva and diva midi comparisons (mod shots welcome) I would be so grateful! As always I’m torn between sizes


----------



## Ludmilla

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?


I have an Aquila Matte leather Theia.
The leather is soft and puddles. It is not like Suede.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Ludmilla said:


> I have an Aquila Matte leather Theia.
> The leather is soft and puddles. It is not like Suede.
> View attachment 5309513


That is beautiful!!! @christinemliu I might need one LOL


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> That is beautiful!!! @christinemliu I might need one LOL


@bagsbagzbagss, but it would have to be the Theia Midi!!
But...wait for your current white box en route hahaha!


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> If anyone could humor me with some diva and diva midi comparisons (mod shots welcome) I would be so grateful! As always I’m torn between sizes


Hi @Sickgrl13! Am I remembering right that you might have both sizes of the Diva??


----------



## Cleda

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?



I don't have a Calista but I have Aquila Matte Modena. It's not like Suede at all. It's soft, with a powdery silky surface. Colour is not super saturated nor flat and even. It's very unique to me, I've not had any other leather bags that feel like this one. The in-stock colours don't call out to me, otherwise I would have definitely ordered another bag in this leather.


----------



## Cleda

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have a white box on the way to me!!!! I’m so excited. Hoping USPS hurries up  who else is expecting MM love soon?!



I have 2 boxes on its way.

1st box contains my and my friend's Bouquet Midis. Unfortunately it seems to be lost in transit, no further tracking for over a month since it left Milan. Marco is on top of things though, and will re-make our bags if necessary.

2nd box contains my Diva Midi and Velvet Verona Penelope! Plus a couple of extra straps for existing bags so I can carry them in more ways (isn't it awesome to be able to order 'spare parts' like this?)

I'm also inspired by @BittyMonkey's laptop sleeve. For the longest time, I've been looking for a leather laptop bag with a slim profile. One that fits just the laptop and nothing else. All I could find were bulky bags or non-leather bags. So I've asked Marco to help find a way to attach handles to the sleeve design. I've decided on Midnight Blue Tuscania for this one!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> I have 2 boxes on its way.
> 
> 1st box contains my and my friend's Bouquet Midis. Unfortunately it seems to be lost in transit, no further tracking for over a month since it left Milan. Marco is on top of things though, and will re-make our bags if necessary.
> 
> 2nd box contains my Diva Midi and Velvet Verona Penelope! Plus a couple of extra straps for existing bags so I can carry them in more ways (isn't it awesome to be able to order 'spare parts' like this?)
> 
> I'm also inspired by @BittyMonkey's laptop sleeve. For the longest time, I've been looking for a leather laptop bag with a slim profile. One that fits just the laptop and nothing else. All I could find were bulky bags or non-leather bags. So I've asked Marco to help find a way to attach handles to the sleeve design. I've decided on Midnight Blue Tuscania for this one!


Oh no! I’m so sorry your first box is missing that’s always scary and sad I sure hope it shows up soon!

I can’t wait to see your beautiful bags! I have a midi bouquet coming as well and a little miss m!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I. Am. Obsessed. Thank you Marco and team it’s perfect!!!

who’s grabbing a little Charlotte satchel?


----------



## Ludmilla

bagsbagzbagss said:


> That is beautiful!!! @christinemliu I might need one LOL


Thank you!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> I don't have a Calista but I have Aquila Matte Modena. It's not like Suede at all. It's soft, with a powdery silky surface. Colour is not super saturated nor flat and even. It's very unique to me, I've not had any other leather bags that feel like this one. The in-stock colours don't call out to me, otherwise I would have definitely ordered another bag in this leather.


I'm so intrigued by this leather, but I'm also to sure if any of the in-stock colors call to me. What color is yours?


----------



## dramaprincess713

@piosavsfan @Ludmilla @DrJoy I'm not sure if there are other people who were interested, but if this is still a possibility, add me to the list for a larger Astra satchel. I didn't initially comment because I don't know I could place another order right now (I really should slow down on purchases!), and I wasn't sure I would want another Astra satchel. But I adore the one I just got, definitely see myself ordering another one, and would definitely be interested in a larger size!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Jktgal said:


> @dramaprincess713 I remember reading your musings about this bag - very well done! Absolutely beautiful. We need an Astra thread and your Blackpink would be a perfect opening salvo....


Thank you! 

Also, I'm not someone who usually names their things. I have friends who name their cars or other important items, but I've never done that. However, your comment reminded me of a K-pop group named Blackpink, and while I don't really follow K-pop at all, I am Korean and think Blackpink is the perfect name for this bag!


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> @piosavsfan @Ludmilla @DrJoy I'm not sure if there are other people who were interested, but if this is still a possibility, add me to the list for a larger Astra satchel. I didn't initially comment because I don't know I could place another order right now (I really should slow down on purchases!), and I wasn't sure I would want another Astra satchel. But I adore the one I just got, definitely see myself ordering another one, and would definitely be interested in a larger size!


I wouldn't be ready to order right now either because I have so many bags on the way already but I will email Marco and let him know that we have at least 4 people interested and maybe he can give us an idea of what a larger bag would be like dimension wise, etc.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> I have 2 boxes on its way.
> 
> 1st box contains my and my friend's Bouquet Midis. Unfortunately it seems to be lost in transit, no further tracking for over a month since it left Milan. Marco is on top of things though, and will re-make our bags if necessary.
> 
> 2nd box contains my Diva Midi and Velvet Verona Penelope! Plus a couple of extra straps for existing bags so I can carry them in more ways (isn't it awesome to be able to order 'spare parts' like this?)
> 
> I'm also inspired by @BittyMonkey's laptop sleeve. For the longest time, I've been looking for a leather laptop bag with a slim profile. One that fits just the laptop and nothing else. All I could find were bulky bags or non-leather bags. So I've asked Marco to help find a way to attach handles to the sleeve design. I've decided on Midnight Blue Tuscania for this one!



Oh no @Cleda! Was the first box via USPS? If so, PM me. I have a FB friend who might be able to help.


----------



## piosavsfan

Swanky said:


> Just peeked, some of those haven't been posted in for years and one isn't a thread.  We have no issues adding forums as necessary, I promise!  There just has to be a real need, and more than a handful of folks participating.


I would agree with others on this thread that is time for a Massaccesi subforum.  Like others have mentioned, I too recall being told not to make more Massaccesi threads and to just use this one.  At this point, this thread is kind of out of control because of how huge it is. It is hard for us to organize group orders for example or to see if there is interest because we don't have a dedicated place we can do that easily.


----------



## emilylia

Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
Two part question
If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed 
What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
So torn…


----------



## southernbelle43

emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309753


Very unique.I like it a lot.


----------



## dramaprincess713

emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309753


I don’t have a Mia, but I love this clasp!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309753


Yes, I can. It’s not a squeeze clasp, so that helps. You just push the clasp to the side.


----------



## tenKrat

emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309753


I have a Mia. I have to use both hands to open and close the clasp on it. I like your idea of a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet. This one is pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?


I have a Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather. It’s halfway between a nappa and a merinos. When new, it is less stiff than nappa. Over time, Aquila matte softens, but not too soft or too slouchy like merinos. The feel of Aquila matte is not quite smooth. The texture is almost velvety and nothing like suede. It gets scratch marks easily, but they can be made less visible by rubbing them with the little bit of natural oils from your clean fingers or by moisturizing the leather. 

I like the full size Calista better than the midi because it drapes better. My hobos must have some drape and folds to them. If you want a really drapey, slouchy Calista, then get it in merinos leather.


----------



## piosavsfan

@dramaprincess713 @Ludmilla @DrJoy 
Marco is working on the details of a bigger Astra Satchel and will let me know in a couple of days!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Ludmilla said:


> I have an Aquila Matte leather Theia.
> The leather is soft and puddles. It is not like Suede.
> View attachment 5309513


Thanks! It looks like a casual everyday leather. So beautiful


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> @dramaprincess713 @Ludmilla @DrJoy
> Marco is working on the details of a bigger Astra Satchel and will let me know in a couple of days!


Woohoo, so exciting!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

tenKrat said:


> I have a Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather. It’s halfway between a nappa and a merinos. When new, it is less stiff than nappa. Over time, Aquila matte softens, but not too soft or too slouchy like merinos. The feel of Aquila matte is not quite smooth. The texture is almost velvety and nothing like suede. It gets scratch marks easily, but they can be made less visible by rubbing them with the little bit of natural oils from your clean fingers or by moisturizing the leather.
> 
> I like the full size Calista better than the midi because it drapes better. My hobos must have some drape and folds to them. If you want a really drapey, slouchy Calista, then get it in merinos leather.
> View attachment 5309909


Darn it now you’ve gone and made me want a calista  this looks so amazing and effortless on you!


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> I have a Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather. It’s halfway between a nappa and a merinos. When new, it is less stiff than nappa. Over time, Aquila matte softens, but not too soft or too slouchy like merinos. The feel of Aquila matte is not quite smooth. The texture is almost velvety and nothing like suede. It gets scratch marks easily, but they can be made less visible by rubbing them with the little bit of natural oils from your clean fingers or by moisturizing the leather.
> 
> I like the full size Calista better than the midi because it drapes better. My hobos must have some drape and folds to them. If you want a really drapey, slouchy Calista, then get it in merinos leather.
> View attachment 5309909


Do you have any BV baseball hobos?  I had some Calistas long ago and I vaguely remember them being quite similar to the BV hobo in size and shape. I wanted to try a Calista again cuz the BV bag is one of my favs.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> Do you have any BV baseball hobos?  I had some Calistas long ago and I vaguely remember them being quite similar to the BV hobo in size and shape. I wanted to try a Calista again cuz the BV bag is one of my favs.


I do have a BV baseball hobo in cervo, and, you’re right, the Calista is similar in shape and size. If Marco does indeed source cervo, that is the leather I would do another Calista in.


----------



## tenKrat

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Darn it now you’ve gone and made me want a calista  this looks so amazing and effortless on you!


Thank you 

Perhaps you should wait for cervo <cross fingers that Marco gets some> because that would be the ideal leather for a Calista.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

tenKrat said:


> Thank you
> 
> Perhaps you should wait for cervo <cross fingers that Marco gets some> because that would be the ideal leather for a Calista.


Forgive me - I’m not sure I know what cervo is! Ahhh!


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Forgive me - I’m not sure I know what cervo is! Ahhh!


Deer! She's referring to deerskin leather.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

christinemliu said:


> Deer! She's referring to deerskin leather.


Ah thank you. Clearly need to keep brushing up on Italian!


----------



## dramaprincess713

So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…

I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?

So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).

What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> Thank you
> 
> Perhaps you should wait for cervo <cross fingers that Marco gets some> because that would be the ideal leather for a Calista.


I don't think Marco's cervo is the puddly BV goodness we are used to. From other posts it seems to be a thicker, hardier leather? But perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…
> 
> I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?
> 
> So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).
> 
> What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?


Have you tried merinos? I cannot stop petting my merinos bags!!!


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Have you tried merinos? I cannot stop petting my merinos bags!!!


Not yet, but it sounds like I need to!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dramaprincess713 said:


> Not yet, but it sounds like I need to!


Sooo soft and smooshy and huggable! Kinda reminds me of a super nice broken in leather jacket lol. Idk but I agree you need it!


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Sooo soft and smooshy and huggable! Kinda reminds me of a super nice broken in leather jacket lol. Idk but I agree you need it!


The list just keeps growing…I wish the money tree would grow just as quickly!


----------



## Cleda

dramaprincess713 said:


> I'm so intrigued by this leather, but I'm also to sure if any of the in-stock colors call to me. What color is yours?



Mine is a preloved bag, in Jeans Blue colour. You can see the colour here. Looking at the available colour range, I think Orange Aquila Matte might actually be an easy to match colour.



christinemliu said:


> Oh no @Cleda! Was the first box via USPS? If so, PM me. I have a FB friend who might be able to help.



Thanks for offering to help! Unfortunately, they're both by EMS and shipping to Singapore, so not by USPS. I refresh the tracking link daily, hoping to finally see some movement. I really do not wish for Marco to have to remake both bags.



emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…



I don't have a Mia, but I like the curves on that clasp!



dramaprincess713 said:


> So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…
> 
> I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?
> 
> So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).
> 
> What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?



I'm exactly the same. I steer well clear of saffiano leather. I've not tried Arayla's butter leather, but the MM leather that I would describe as buttery soft would be Merinos. Definitely give that one a try on a bag that drapes, like Soulmate.

This was at 1 month old:



And 2 year old with nothing in it:


----------



## Cleda

piosavsfan said:


> I would agree with others on this thread that is time for a Massaccesi subforum.  Like others have mentioned, I too recall being told not to make more Massaccesi threads and to just use this one.  At this point, this thread is kind of out of control because of how huge it is. It is hard for us to organize group orders for example or to see if there is interest because we don't have a dedicated place we can do that easily.



Agree too. Whenever I am researching a bag, I wish there is a subforum so I can go right into what I am looking for. Sometimes it could be pictures of completed bags, modshots, sometimes I am looking for factual information such as leather, colour or size comparisons, sometimes I just want to chat. This thread is great for chatter, but getting too huge to properly search for specific information.


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…
> 
> I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?
> 
> So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).
> 
> What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?


I'm like you and very tactile when it comes to leather.  I love super soft, puddly, yummy leathers. Arayla's butter leather,  Balenciaga's OG chevre, and BV cervo are some of my absolute favorites. I've tried Marco's merinos, pebbled, verona, velvet verona, nappa, africa, metallic, and lambskin. My favorite was wisteria metallic, it was quite soft and smooshy (much more so than regular pebbled). I don't have the metallic anymore because the bag style didn't end up working for me but I plan on getting another bag in it. This was my Minerva in Wisteria and you can kind of tell by the flap how soft and drapey the leather was. I would imagine that I would also like the lambskin as a bag, I've only tried it as a lining but I like it.


----------



## afroken

Cleda said:


> I have 2 boxes on its way.
> 
> 1st box contains my and my friend's Bouquet Midis. Unfortunately it seems to be lost in transit, no further tracking for over a month since it left Milan. Marco is on top of things though, and will re-make our bags if necessary.
> 
> 2nd box contains my Diva Midi and Velvet Verona Penelope! Plus a couple of extra straps for existing bags so I can carry them in more ways (isn't it awesome to be able to order 'spare parts' like this?)
> 
> I'm also inspired by @BittyMonkey's laptop sleeve. For the longest time, I've been looking for a leather laptop bag with a slim profile. One that fits just the laptop and nothing else. All I could find were bulky bags or non-leather bags. So I've asked Marco to help find a way to attach handles to the sleeve design. I've decided on Midnight Blue Tuscania for this one!


Sorry to hear the bags may be lost. I hope you'll get them soon. This has always been my biggest fear with international shipments.


dramaprincess713 said:


> So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…
> 
> I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?
> 
> So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).
> 
> What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?


My favourite leather of Marco's would be verona. @southernbelle43 described it best - thick, chewy, robust. I have a black verona Selene midi and it's such a joy to wear it, it hugs your body but still retains its shape. I would imagine that handmade vacchetta would also be up there on my list, but I don't have a bag in this leather yet.

As far as leather-feel goes, my least favourite would be tuscania. I love the distressed and wrinkled look (reminds me so much of Balenciaga's agneau leather), but it feels so dry. I would still get bags in this leather, I love the rustic look, but don't really like the feel of the leather.

I had a Prada wallet in saffiano before but couldn't stand the plastic feel and crossgrain look  I sold it after only using it for a few times. Surprisingly I'm okay with patent leather although it's not my favourite, I guess I just like the look of it.

I don't know how I would feel about coated canvas. I've always been intrigued by LV's coated canvas, but didn't know how I would like the material.


Cleda said:


> This was at 1 month old:
> View attachment 5310307
> 
> 
> And 2 year old with nothing in it:
> View attachment 5310306


Look at that puddly yumminess


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

dramaprincess713 said:


> So, all this talk of different leather has me thinking…
> 
> I think I said this in a previous post, but I’m realizing I’m a very tactile person when it comes to leathers. I love soft leathers! So, something like saffiano leather has never been at the top of my list. Something like Arayla’s butter leather is love for me. My Tiffany & Co bag is also ridiculously soft, and I love it. Basically, I like to let my bags, lol. I’m wondering if anyone can chime in on the different feels of Marco’s leathers?
> 
> So far, my favorite is probably the lambskin and nappa on the Astra I just got or the black metallic (which, I think is the same as pebbled?) as it’s gotten so soft after just a few uses. I have Verona, which is nice but not my favorite. Velvet Verona is so different from other leathers I’ve experienced, and it’s such a lovely suede-like-but-not feel that it’s up there on my “MM leathers I love to pet” list. I also have the Sorrento (I think that was what it was called? I think it’s goat?), which is middle of the line as far as feel goes, for me. I like it more than Verona but not as much as Nappa or lambskin (though to be fair, I have it in a Little Penelope that I’ve never used so maybe I’d like the feel more after some use).
> 
> What do you find to be Marco’s softest leathers? Or, forget soft - what leathers do you love the feel of and why?


I only have the nappa and it is oh dear, so soft. Very, very luxurious. I have samples of Merinos and for the feel, it is even softer.

I know this is not very helpful but... well, there you go.


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> I don't think Marco's cervo is the puddly BV goodness we are used to. From other posts it seems to be a thicker, hardier leather? But perhaps I'm wrong.


I don’t have any MM cervo, so I can’t say. I think Marco has or had only some black and brown. @christinemliu has at least one of these or both. She can tell you how they feel.


----------



## tenKrat

For leather feel, I like:

velvet Verona’s suede-like texture
Verona’s chewiness
lambskin’s plush softness
nappa’s smooth silkiness
For leather look, I prefer:

vacchetta’s veining
Aquila matte’s almost velvety surface and light scratches that appear from use
sheen’s soft lines and cracks and semi-glossy surface
Verona’s uneven, almost rough-looking pebbling (I think of Verona as MM’s “tough” leather. A bomber jacket in it would be very cool.)


----------



## tenKrat

I only have lambskin as a lining in my Charlotte satchel. I think a Diva Midi would be perfect in lambskin. I wouldn’t want to go any bigger than a Diva Midi for a lambskin bag because I don’t want to have to be “extra careful” with a larger bag. I think a bucket bag needs to be made in a softer leather to best showcase the folds and to maximize the drape. Also, softer leather makes it easier to pull the strings around the bag and tie them. I had a bucket bag years ago in a calf leather that was stiff, almost plasticky, and obviously not the best grade. At first I couldn’t figure out exactly why I didn’t like how the bag looked and carried. Later I realized that the leather was all wrong—-too stiff, not drapey at all. To me, a great bucket bag drapes nicely, the folds are soft, and the strings/ties are easy to handle.


----------



## christinemliu

I can't stop petting Merinos even when I'm not using my Merinos bags! It puddles and feels like a chewy lambskin, though I know it's cowhide. Coming in second for me is his Lambskin, that I have as the exterior of my Angel Midi. That is a more silky softness that glides under my touch. Probably why it's great as an interior lining. Other leathers that I find soft are Velvet Verona and Nappa. Leathers that will become soft over time with use are his Verona, Pebbled, Tuscania, Fiore, and Athene / Sheen from what I've tried. I think that must happen with Aquila Matte too. The Deerskin on my Juliet Midi is a little more chewy; it's not like Merinos, but has more of the characteristics of Pebbled, with bigger pebbles, but softer. At least the hide I have.


----------



## christinemliu

Sooo ... after watching the video review of the Charlotte Satchel, I'm adding the Little Charlotte Satchel to my wishlist. I know @bagsbagzbagss has ordered a colorblocked LCS, though now I forget what leather...maybe Fiore and suede? Those who have ordered and are ordering, what leather and color are you doing? The blue reef Nappa one on the other video of the bag, on Instagram, is super adorable.


----------



## Beachgirl36

tenKrat said:


> I have a Calista in tobacco Aquila matte leather. It’s halfway between a nappa and a merinos. When new, it is less stiff than nappa. Over time, Aquila matte softens, but not too soft or too slouchy like merinos. The feel of Aquila matte is not quite smooth. The texture is almost velvety and nothing like suede. It gets scratch marks easily, but they can be made less visible by rubbing them with the little bit of natural oils from your clean fingers or by moisturizing the leather.
> 
> I like the full size Calista better than the midi because it drapes better. My hobos must have some drape and folds to them. If you want a really drapey, slouchy Calista, then get it in merinos leather.
> View attachment 5309909


how do you think a Calista (full size) would be in a tuscania leather? Love your bag, great photo!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Beachgirl36 said:


> how do you think a Calista (full size) would be in a tuscania leather? Love your bag, great photo!


I think we can ask @Fancyfree , or alternatively take a look at her post, which I was just drooling over...
funny, I was looking for Tuscania and Calista as well!






						What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
					

A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I love the look, but I'm wondering how it holds up over time, if it gets any very noticeable creases. 
A calista in granite grey with yellow lining... hm. yes.


----------



## Beachgirl36

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I think we can ask @Fancyfree , or alternatively take a look at her post, which I was just drooling over...
> funny, I was looking for Tuscania and Calista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> 
> A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look, but I'm wondering how it holds up over time, if it gets any very noticeable creases.
> A calista in granite grey with yellow lining... hm. yes.


Thank you for the reference  - she has some beautiful Calistas!!


----------



## christinemliu

Beachgirl36 said:


> Thank you for the reference  - she has some beautiful Calistas!!


I owned this whiskey Tuscania one for awhile and I was at least the second owner, maybe third. Calista was great, I didn't notice any noticeable yucky looking creases:



I love how @DesigningStyle wears hers, her modshots are actually what got me brave enough to try one:





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing :)[emoji848] I  wonder what small item might be perfect in lamb??? Phoebe...? [emoji848] Asking for...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I want another one eventually, but the full size Calista was a little big and the Calista Midi was too small hahaha...I need a Calista Alto!


----------



## Beachgirl36

christinemliu said:


> I owned this whiskey Tuscania one for awhile and I was at least the second owner, maybe third. Calista was great, I didn't notice any noticeable yucky looking creases:
> View attachment 5310590
> 
> 
> I love how @DesigningStyle wears hers, her modshots are actually what got me brave enough to try one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing :)[emoji848] I  wonder what small item might be perfect in lamb??? Phoebe...? [emoji848] Asking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another one eventually, but the full size Calista was a little big and the Calista Midi was too small hahaha...I need a Calista Alto!


this is so pretty! Love @DesigningStyle 's Calista on her - gorgeous!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Cleda said:


> Mine is a preloved bag, in Jeans Blue colour. You can see the colour here. Looking at the available colour range, I think Orange Aquila Matte might actually be an easy to match colour.
> 
> 
> I'm exactly the same. I steer well clear of saffiano leather. I've not tried Arayla's butter leather, but the MM leather that I would describe as buttery soft would be Merinos. Definitely give that one a try on a bag that drapes, like Soulmate.
> 
> This was at 1 month old:
> View attachment 5310307
> 
> 
> And 2 year old with nothing in it:
> View attachment 5310306


Ooh, I love the jeans color! That’s actually what I wish was in his regular offerings…a blue/navy Aquila Matte!

Your Soulmate looks scrumptious. I definitely think I need to try Merinos!



piosavsfan said:


> I'm like you and very tactile when it comes to leather.  I love super soft, puddly, yummy leathers. Arayla's butter leather,  Balenciaga's OG chevre, and BV cervo are some of my absolute favorites. I've tried Marco's merinos, pebbled, verona, velvet verona, nappa, africa, metallic, and lambskin. My favorite was wisteria metallic, it was quite soft and smooshy (much more so than regular pebbled). I don't have the metallic anymore because the bag style didn't end up working for me but I plan on getting another bag in it. This was my Minerva in Wisteria and you can kind of tell by the flap how soft and drapey the leather was. I would imagine that I would also like the lambskin as a bag, I've only tried it as a lining but I like it.
> View attachment 5310315


Ooh, that bag looks so huggable! I find my black metallic softer and smoothies than my regular pebbled as well. But I thought that could be because my regular pebbled bag is new and hasn’t been used yet. It was such a pleasant surprise to me because I wouldn’t normally think of a metallic pebbled leather to be so soft and smoosh, but I love it! 



afroken said:


> My favourite leather of Marco's would be verona. @southernbelle43 described it best - thick, chewy, robust. I have a black verona Selene midi and it's such a joy to wear it, it hugs your body but still retains its shape. I would imagine that handmade vacchetta would also be up there on my list, but I don't have a bag in this leather yet.
> 
> As far as leather-feel goes, my least favourite would be tuscania. I love the distressed and wrinkled look (reminds me so much of Balenciaga's agneau leather), but it feels so dry. I would still get bags in this leather, I love the rustic look, but don't really like the feel of the leather.
> 
> I had a Prada wallet in saffiano before but couldn't stand the plastic feel and crossgrain look  I sold it after only using it for a few times. Surprisingly I'm okay with patent leather although it's not my favourite, I guess I just like the look of it.
> 
> I don't know how I would feel about coated canvas. I've always been intrigued by LV's coated canvas, but didn't know how I would like the material.
> 
> Look at that puddly yumminess


Thick, chewy, and robust are the perfect descriptors for Verona! I definitely appreciate it for what it is. I’ve never tried Tuscania. It sure is a good looking leather, but I can see how it could feel drier than the others.

I don’t currently own any patent, but I agree. I like the look so I would certainly go for it if there was a patent bag I loved, but it’s not up there for my favorite feeling leather. I do have some LV coated canvas bags and a MCM coated canvas bag. I love the ones I own because of the style of the bags and their functionality. I also like that they have a practicality factor for me - lightweight, and withstand rain/weather, etc. - similar to the practicality feature of Longchamp Le Pilage, but my coated canvas bags have just a little bit more structure that I prefer over the black hole my Le Pilage bags become (which is funny because I’m not actually a structured bag girl and clearly prefer soft, smooshy leathers). All that being said, coated canvas definitely doesn’t win in the “pettable bags” category. They have a purpose and place in my collection, but “bags I want to hug” isn’t one of them.



BagsAndCarbs said:


> I only have the nappa and it is oh dear, so soft. Very, very luxurious. I have samples of Merinos and for the feel, it is even softer.
> 
> I know this is not very helpful but... well, there you go.


If merinos is softer than nappa, I definitely need to try it out!



tenKrat said:


> For leather feel, I like:
> 
> velvet Verona’s suede-like texture
> Verona’s chewiness
> lambskin’s plush softness
> nappa’s smooth silkiness
> For leather look, I prefer:
> 
> vacchetta’s veining
> Aquila matte’s almost velvety surface and light scratches that appear from use
> sheen’s soft lines and cracks and semi-glossy surface
> Verona’s uneven, almost rough-looking pebbling (I think of Verona as MM’s “tough” leather. A bomber jacket in it would be very cool.)


I love these descriptions! And they are so helpful in thinking about and differentiating the characteristics of the different leathers. Thank you!



christinemliu said:


> I can't stop petting Merinos even when I'm not using my Merinos bags! It puddles and feels like a chewy lambskin, though I know it's cowhide. Coming in second for me is his Lambskin, that I have as the exterior of my Angel Midi. That is a more silky softness that glides under my touch. Probably why it's great as an interior lining. Other leathers that I find soft are Velvet Verona and Nappa. Leathers that will become soft over time with use are his Verona, Pebbled, Tuscania, Fiore, and Athene / Sheen from what I've tried. I think that must happen with Aquila Matte too. The Deerskin on my Juliet Midi is a little more chewy; it's not like Merinos, but has more of the characteristics of Pebbled, with bigger pebbles, but softer. At least the hide I have.


Oh boy, another rave for merinos. Seems like I definitely need a bag in it! Deerskin is so intriguing to me…softer than pebbled has me itching to try it out!


----------



## Fancyfree

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I think we can ask @Fancyfree , or alternatively take a look at her post, which I was just drooling over...
> funny, I was looking for Tuscania and Calista as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> 
> 
> A red bag today. :smile::hbeat:  My turn for the fainting couch: :faint:  Such a pretty profile and color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look, but I'm wondering how it holds up over time, if it gets any very noticeable creases.
> A calista in granite grey with yellow lining... hm. yes.


I will _try_ to describe it...

Firstly, you don't actually need to worry about creases developing, as Tuscania has an all over creased_ appearance_ . (But none of my Tuscanias have got true creases. Cobblestone has an all over more crackled surface then the others)

Tuscania is thin. And feels dry. And has a distressed appearance.
All these aspects sound like negatives.
But fascinatingly, they are not!

This is a truly unique, ultra-cool leather.
It may look fragile, but it is robust and strong.

Personally, I would not choose it for a bag with sharp corners. @southernbelle43  experienced that the sharp corners of Sabrina challenged the thin and distressed surface of Tuscania.

I have 3 Calistas and a full sized Theia in Tuscania and I think they are gorgeous 
They weigh next to nothing (seriously!), look battered and yet elegant, look fragile yet are strong.

To me, there is something seriously cool about this look. Hobo, boho, shabby chic, elegant and refined all in one.
For me, the combo of full sized Calista and Tuscania is the _PERFECT_ match.

So if you are wondering whether to go for your first full sized Calista...
OR for your first Tuscania...
I recommend a Tuscania Calista 

Maybe you worry a full sized Calista will be too large for you? Fear not. Not in Tuscania. I am 1.6m / 5"2.
But I suggest you refrain from adding an exterior zipped pocket as this will limit the Calista drape.
Actually, IMHO, exterior pocket is neither needed or practical on Calista.

And please do not make my mistake, of drowning the leather on one side of my Midnight Blue Calista with far too much TLC i.e. greasy leather conditioner. _Do not give more_ conditioner or leather balm to this leather than you would to other "unglazed" leather. Tuscania will and should feel rather dry! Swamping it will do it no good.


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I owned this whiskey Tuscania one for awhile and I was at least the second owner, maybe third. Calista was great, I didn't notice any noticeable yucky looking creases:
> View attachment 5310590
> 
> 
> I love how @DesigningStyle wears hers, her modshots are actually what got me brave enough to try one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing :)[emoji848] I  wonder what small item might be perfect in lamb??? Phoebe...? [emoji848] Asking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another one eventually, but the full size Calista was a little big and the Calista Midi was too small hahaha...I need a Calista Alto!


That leather and color are so unique and beautiful!


----------



## Sickgrl13

christinemliu said:


> Hi @Sickgrl13! Am I remembering right that you might have both sizes of the Diva??


Hi! Great memory!  I do have both sizes of the Diva. I will have to unpack the full size, it does not get much use since I work from home now and don’t need to carry a lot of stuff when I leave the house. I can post a side by side tomorrow


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Sickgrl13 said:


> Hi! Great memory!  I do have both sizes of the Diva. I will have to unpack the full size, it does not get much use since I work from home now and don’t need to carry a lot of stuff when I leave the house. I can post a side by side tomorrow


I would love a side by side comparison if you don’t mind! Thank you so much! Trying to decide which size is best for me. Can’t do super tiny but don’t like huge huge either. I’m more of a medium to smaller large bag person?


----------



## carterazo

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I keep thinking about the aquila matte leather. Anyone has a Calista in that? Is it like suede? structured? soft?



I have Calista midi, and both leathers, but in other styles. Aquila matte and suede are similarly soft. However, they do not look or feel the same at all. Something to keep in mind is that Aquila matte is very easily "scratched" or affected so it gets a weathered look which you either love or not. At least that's what happened with my bag in Aquila matte - and I don't mind at all.


----------



## carterazo

emilylia said:


> Ok wise ones, I need your opinions.
> I am ordering a Mia and asked Marco about replacing the clasp with hidden magnet and decorative clasp instead of the standard clasp.
> He says it can be done and he could add this decorative clasp.
> Two part question
> If you have a Mia are you able to open and close the clasp one handed
> What do you think of this as a decorative clasp with a hidden magnet.
> So torn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309753



This is very pretty.  I generally need two hands to open my grande Mia. At least for me, it needs to be on a solid surface or firmly pressed against my hip to open with one hand.


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> I have 2 boxes on its way.
> 
> 1st box contains my and my friend's Bouquet Midis. Unfortunately it seems to be lost in transit, no further tracking for over a month since it left Milan. Marco is on top of things though, and will re-make our bags if necessary.
> 
> 2nd box contains my Diva Midi and Velvet Verona Penelope! Plus a couple of extra straps for existing bags so I can carry them in more ways (isn't it awesome to be able to order 'spare parts' like this?)
> 
> I'm also inspired by @BittyMonkey's laptop sleeve. For the longest time, I've been looking for a leather laptop bag with a slim profile. One that fits just the laptop and nothing else. All I could find were bulky bags or non-leather bags. So I've asked Marco to help find a way to attach handles to the sleeve design. I've decided on Midnight Blue Tuscania for this one!


Oh wow..I have been thinking of a slim laptop sleeve /bag with handles too cos it is easier to juggle with handbag and getting in and out of car. Have you ordered the sleeve with handle? Does Marco have a sample drawing? Would appreciate if you can share any additional info. TIA!


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> I owned this whiskey Tuscania one for awhile and I was at least the second owner, maybe third. Calista was great, I didn't notice any noticeable yucky looking creases:
> View attachment 5310590
> 
> 
> I love how @DesigningStyle wears hers, her modshots are actually what got me brave enough to try one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi Handbags
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, this leather sounds perfect. Lambskin leather is just soooo soft. I can't wait to see the swatches - thank you for keeping us in the loop!! I really hope this means he won't be closing :)[emoji848] I  wonder what small item might be perfect in lamb??? Phoebe...? [emoji848] Asking for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want another one eventually, but the full size Calista was a little big and the Calista Midi was too small hahaha...I need a Calista Alto!


Despite not loving the feel of tuscania, nothing beats this leather in terms of the heavily veined rustic appearance! If Marco can source whiskey tuscania again, I'm running to him with my money to get my hands on a Bouquet Midi.


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> Oh wow..I have been thinking of a slim laptop sleeve /bag with handles too cos it is easier to juggle with handbag and getting in and out of car. Have you ordered the sleeve with handle? Does Marco have a sample drawing? Would appreciate if you can share any additional info. TIA!



In his last email, he said he will test a sample and show me a dummy as soon as possible. I told him I prefer flat handles, and I don't mind changes to the flap in order to accommodate the handles.

I will share once I have more information.


----------



## afroken

@southernbelle43 I think you have both the Bouquet Midi and Calista Midi? I find the Calista Midi slightly small for me as a shoulder bag, would you say the Bouquet Midi is a little bigger? Thanks!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Despite not loving the feel of tuscania, nothing beats this leather in terms of the heavily veined rustic appearance! If Marco can source whiskey tuscania again, I'm running to him with my money to get my hands on a Bouquet Midi.


Have you asked him to look for some?

A year ago, Marco ran out of Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano, the leather I wanted for a full sized Sabrina. The tannery had none left either. Marco asked them if they would/could make some more, but the tanneries need far larger orders (many, many skins) to produce a specific colour. 
Then one day, 9 months later, Marco found a forgotten and misplaced old skin of Deep purple at the back of a shelf at the tannery . And it is mine .


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> @southernbelle43 I think you have both the Bouquet Midi and Calista Midi? I find the Calista Midi slightly small for me as a shoulder bag, would you say the Bouquet Midi is a little bigger? Thanks!


Here are some photos to help you.  





As you see the bouquet can hold a lot more.


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Have you asked him to look for some?
> 
> A year ago, Marco ran out of Deep Purple Cuoio Toscano, the leather I wanted for a full sized Sabrina. The tannery had none left either. Marco asked them if they would/could make some more, but the tanneries need far larger orders (many, many skins) to produce a specific colour.
> Then one day, 9 months later, Marco found a forgotten and misplaced old skin of Deep purple at the back of a shelf at the tannery . And it is mine .


I did! Marco said he was out of the whiskey tuscania, but maybe sometime in the future he’ll find a skin somewhere too    When I asked him for whiskey, he said tuscania skins are huge (can make 4 bags) and the tannery would require him to order at least 10 skins.


southernbelle43 said:


> Here are some photos to help you.
> View attachment 5311535
> 
> View attachment 5311538
> View attachment 5311551
> 
> As you see the bouquet can hold a lot more.


Thank you for the comparison! The dimensions seem sort of similar but I guess the round shape and lack of depth makes Calista Midi hold much less. Bouquet Midi is going to be one of my next MM order.


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> Here are some photos to help you.
> View attachment 5311535
> 
> View attachment 5311538
> View attachment 5311551
> 
> As you see the bouquet can hold a lot more.


I love these pics!! Is that a mud Verona Little Penelope? I spotted that one right away . You do great lining contrasts on your bags!!


----------



## Fancyfree

I am thinking of ordering a Diva Midi, Dark Blue Nappa.... 
But not sure whether it will work for me. Can anyone tell me how wide the internal flat / open pocket is, please?


----------



## southernbelle43

christinemliu said:


> I love these pics!! Is that a mud Verona Little Penelope? I spotted that one right away . You do great lining contrasts on your bags!!


Thank you dear. I appreciate that. I am basically a prime color, vivid sort of person. And yes that is mud verona. That was a gift from a TPR member who "friended" me in 2017. We found that we are soulmates.  I opened up a white box from Marco and it was included as a surprise for me. I love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> I did! Marco said he was out of the whiskey tuscania, but maybe sometime in the future he’ll find a skin somewhere too    When I asked him for whiskey, he said tuscania skins are huge (can make 4 bags) and the tannery would require him to order at least 10 skins.
> 
> Thank you for the comparison! The dimensions seem sort of similar but I guess the round shape and lack of depth makes Calista Midi hold much less. Bouquet Midi is going to be one of my next MM order.


I was very surprised.  I got them both out and just looking at them started to tell you that they hold about the same. Thank goodness I decided to test that theory. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I know some others were interested in the possibility of whipstitching, so I thought I’d post an update to my inquiry to Marco. Here’s what he said:

“_That kind of whipstitching requires lots of holes around each part of the bag involved in that process. If we'd do whipstitching say arount Minerva flap and front pockets we've calculated that we'd need approximately 80 - 90 holes in total.
There are 2 ways to do that: by hand or using a metallic mould that has to be created for each part that will require holes. We'd need at least 4 moulds with punches all around. That kind of mould is extremely expensive but I wanted to know in detail the exact cost that our mould producer would have requested. We haven't received a written quote so yesterday afternoon I called company we work with to have at least an idea of the cost. It would be around € 900,00 + vat (around 1200,00 usd or more).
If we should produce 100 Minervas that could be a regular investment. Obviously that can't be done to produce just 1 bag. 
Remaining option would be to do all holes by hand. We can do that but I know that it would require lots of additional handmade work and that result would never be as perfect as the one that is obtained using moulds. I honestly haven't calculated how expensive that extra would be but I think it can be around 100 euro. 
If you think that it's worth it then we obviously would say yes to you request.”_

I also asked him what it would be for just the flap and not front pockets, and he said about 60 euro. So basically, this is - new request (I think), but yes, he can do it on portions of a bag. But, it would be done by hand and “not perfect.” I also imagine the cost would vary depending on the size of the bag and area of whipstitching.

For my purposes, I think I’m going to pass on whipstitching. I have no concerns about it being done by hand, but I’m trying to be critical and honest with myself/my needs and desires, etc. and I don’t think I feel strongly enough about whipstitching to want to spend an additional 60-100 euro on it. So, I am left with a few choices for my Midi Minerva:

Stick with my original order of fringe, no grommets, on the flap. I’m still not quite sure about two flap bags though, even though they are quite different in style and function.
Change my order to no fringe. But I like how the fringe gives it something extra. I’m just drawn to the look of the fringe version of the bag in a way I’m not with the regular, no fringe, version.
Instead of full fringe, ask Marco to just do very little fringe/tassels on the sides…similar to the look of this bag: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 But, I know the bag above has tassels as a part of the side zipper pulls, which the Midi Minerva doesn’t have. I’m not sure if it would just look really odd to have two tassels/pieces of fringe on each side of the Minerva? Even with the bag above as an example/inspiration, I am having a really hard time envisioning it on a Minerva.
Have Marco make me an actual tassel (one with more than two pieces of leather   ) that I can just clip to the side of the bag…maybe a nice long one for a bit of extra flair?
As always, thoughts and comments are appreciated because it’s pretty clear I can’t make a decision on my own!


----------



## Fancyfree

Marco makes really nice tassels.



Regardless of tassels it is a *very *good idea to request a hardware ring through the holes at either end of Minervas as it makes it SO much easier to switch between shoulder strap and messenger strap. Can't find a photo of this ring (though several girls here have them), so tried to draw it in yellow:



I imagine this ring also would be the ideal location for tassels (similar to on Angel) .



When ordering tassels, I've experienced that it is wise ask Marco to place/attach them where you want them.
Then you are certain to get the correct "hardware connectors" (sorry, I'm sleepy and can't think of the correct terms )


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> Marco makes really nice tassels.
> 
> View attachment 5312082
> 
> Regardless of tassels it is a *very *good idea to request a hardware ring through the holes at either end of Minervas as it makes it SO much easier to switch between shoulder strap and messenger strap. Can't find a photo of this ring (though several girls here have them), so tried to draw it in yellow:
> View attachment 5312074
> 
> 
> I imagine this ring also would be the ideal location for tassels (similar to on Angel) .
> 
> View attachment 5312079
> 
> When ordering tassels, I've experienced that it is wise ask Marco to place/attach them where you want them.
> Then you are certain to get the correct "hardware connectors" (sorry, I'm sleepy and can't think of the correct terms )


His tassels do look really nice! Thank you so much for the info. re hardware rings. It's not something that even crossed my mind, but I just emailed Marco to request them.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> I know some others were interested in the possibility of whipstitching, so I thought I’d post an update to my inquiry to Marco. Here’s what he said:
> 
> “_That kind of whipstitching requires lots of holes around each part of the bag involved in that process. If we'd do whipstitching say arount Minerva flap and front pockets we've calculated that we'd need approximately 80 - 90 holes in total.
> There are 2 ways to do that: by hand or using a metallic mould that has to be created for each part that will require holes. We'd need at least 4 moulds with punches all around. That kind of mould is extremely expensive but I wanted to know in detail the exact cost that our mould producer would have requested. We haven't received a written quote so yesterday afternoon I called company we work with to have at least an idea of the cost. It would be around € 900,00 + vat (around 1200,00 usd or more).
> If we should produce 100 Minervas that could be a regular investment. Obviously that can't be done to produce just 1 bag.
> Remaining option would be to do all holes by hand. We can do that but I know that it would require lots of additional handmade work and that result would never be as perfect as the one that is obtained using moulds. I honestly haven't calculated how expensive that extra would be but I think it can be around 100 euro.
> If you think that it's worth it then we obviously would say yes to you request.”_
> 
> I also asked him what it would be for just the flap and not front pockets, and he said about 60 euro. So basically, this is - new request (I think), but yes, he can do it on portions of a bag. But, it would be done by hand and “not perfect.” I also imagine the cost would vary depending on the size of the bag and area of whipstitching.
> 
> For my purposes, I think I’m going to pass on whipstitching. I have no concerns about it being done by hand, but I’m trying to be critical and honest with myself/my needs and desires, etc. and I don’t think I feel strongly enough about whipstitching to want to spend an additional 60-100 euro on it. So, I am left with a few choices for my Midi Minerva:
> 
> Stick with my original order of fringe, no grommets, on the flap. I’m still not quite sure about two flap bags though, even though they are quite different in style and function.
> Change my order to no fringe. But I like how the fringe gives it something extra. I’m just drawn to the look of the fringe version of the bag in a way I’m not with the regular, no fringe, version.
> Instead of full fringe, ask Marco to just do very little fringe/tassels on the sides…similar to the look of this bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, I know the bag above has tassels as a part of the side zipper pulls, which the Midi Minerva doesn’t have. I’m not sure if it would just look really odd to have two tassels/pieces of fringe on each side of the Minerva? Even with the bag above as an example/inspiration, I am having a really hard time envisioning it on a Minerva.
> Have Marco make me an actual tassel (one with more than two pieces of leather   ) that I can just clip to the side of the bag…maybe a nice long one for a bit of extra flair?
> As always, thoughts and comments are appreciated because it’s pretty clear I can’t make a decision on my own!


I thought of you and your quest for the perfect fringe MM bag when I came across this fringe YSL bag on Yoogi 




Back on topic for MM, @Fancyfree  made a great suggestion regarding tassels at the side. I want to add that you might want to tell Marco to make the tassels longer (going past the bag height), assuming that the burgundy bag you posted is the look that you’re going for.

Can’t wait to see the end result!


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> I thought of you and your quest for the perfect fringe MM bag when I came across this fringe YSL bag on Yoogi
> 
> View attachment 5312633
> 
> 
> Back on topic for MM, @Fancyfree  made a great suggestion regarding tassels at the side. I want to add that you might want to tell Marco to make the tassels longer (going past the bag height), assuming that the burgundy bag you posted is the look that you’re going for.
> 
> Can’t wait to see the end result!


What I consider “good” fringe is hard for me to find. That bag would not be considered my perfect fringe bag.  

I’m leaning toward the tassel idea, and I do like the idea of an extra long tassel that goes past the bag. I’m also seriously considering having Marco just surprise me though because I seem incapable of making and committing to a decision!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I attach suede leather colors. They can be ordered to the tannery. I don't know if you all have this, but in any case:


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I just asked for a quote for a Calista in acciaio suede, granite grey tuscania and taupe merinos, all with yellow lining. This bag in grey... can't get it out of my head.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> What I consider “good” fringe is hard for me to find. That bag would not be considered my perfect fringe bag.
> 
> I’m leaning toward the tassel idea, and I do like the idea of an extra long tassel that goes past the bag. I’m also seriously considering having Marco just surprise me though because I seem incapable of making and committing to a decision!


Just thought of something regarding Marco's tassels! What I've seen here his tassels are all several pieces of leather strands, the burgundy bag that you posted have only 2 strands of leather tassels. Something to keep in mind


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

I can’t get enough of this bag!


----------



## christinemliu

BagsAndCarbs said:


> I can’t get enough of this bag!


Ohhhh .... the Little Athena Shoulder bag!!! So cute. There's a blue one of these on the BST that I keep eyeing...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

christinemliu said:


> Ohhhh .... the Little Athena Shoulder bag!!! So cute. There's a blue one of these on the BST that I keep eyeing...


I've seen it as well, it is such a good deal! I've also seen a brown calista midi...


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Does anybody have a bag that's called "weekender"?





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com
				




I just saw it on the massaccesi fb page, and oh my god, it looks so much like my Fendi ULTIMATE dream bag, which is the Fendi By The Way (I attach a picture)





I don't think the Fendi is ever going to happen because second hand are all battered and brand new are way too expensive for what I'd spend on a bag. So I gave up on the idea. I briefly considered the Juliet (I think it's called that) but it never really appealed to me. 

However this mysterious weekender bag has the same feel to it.

Anybody has it?


----------



## porpentine

This is STUNNING. I did not know there was a BLACK Handmade Vacchetta? 



mleleigh said:


> Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5246507


----------



## carterazo

mleleigh said:


> Here's my Charlotte Shoulder Bag in black handmade vacchetta with dark gunmetal hardware... featuring my trusty old Coach strap. The handmade vacchetta is just delicious.
> 
> View attachment 5246507



So beautiful in this leather!   

(That reminds me I have not carried my vacchetta Angelica since the pandemic started.  Shame   That changes tomorrow!)


----------



## mleleigh

porpentine said:


> This is STUNNING. I did not know there was a BLACK Handmade Vacchetta?



It’s true - not sure why Marco hasn’t included black swatches of the handmade vacchetta on the website or in the recent promotion. Maybe it’s assumed that black is available?


----------



## Fancyfree

mleleigh said:


> It’s true - not sure why Marco hasn’t included black swatches of the handmade vacchetta on the website or in the recent promotion. Maybe it’s assumed that black is available?


I suggest you ask/mention this to Marco, it may well be an oversight 
Remember the Sheen promo? Marco had (and has) lovely Tan Sheen that he forgot to post on the promo


----------



## Cleda

White box arrived!

Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.






It shipped together with Penelope in Burgundy Velvet Verona. This is my usual Penelope order with 2 straps, 1 shorter for shoulder carry and 1 longer for crossbody carry. Inspired by @SouthernPurseGal's Astra, I went with light blue lining. This combination is really nice!

Interestingly, this is my first Penelope with stitching down one of the pockets inside. All my other Penelopes came with 2 large pockets, 1 on each side.





Still waiting for my and my friend's Bouquet Midis to arrive. After almost 2 months in transit, there is finally an update on tracking yesterday. Not lost after all!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> White box arrived!
> 
> Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.
> 
> View attachment 5315878
> View attachment 5315877
> View attachment 5315876
> 
> 
> It shipped together with Penelope in Burgundy Velvet Verona. This is my usual Penelope order with 2 straps, 1 shorter for shoulder carry and 1 longer for crossbody carry. Inspired by @SouthernPurseGal's Astra, I went with light blue lining. This combination is really nice!
> 
> Interestingly, this is my first Penelope with stitching down one of the pockets inside. All my other Penelopes came with 2 large pockets, 1 on each side.
> View attachment 5315874
> View attachment 5315887
> View attachment 5315890
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my and my friend's Bouquet Midis to arrive. After almost 2 months in transit, there is finally an update on tracking yesterday. Not lost after all!


Ohhhh, these are gorgeous, but I'm sooo happy your Bouquet Midis aren't lost, yay!!!!! Looking forward to those reveals too @Cleda !!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Cleda said:


> White box arrived!
> 
> Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.
> 
> View attachment 5315878
> View attachment 5315877
> View attachment 5315876
> 
> 
> It shipped together with Penelope in Burgundy Velvet Verona. This is my usual Penelope order with 2 straps, 1 shorter for shoulder carry and 1 longer for crossbody carry. Inspired by @SouthernPurseGal's Astra, I went with light blue lining. This combination is really nice!
> 
> Interestingly, this is my first Penelope with stitching down one of the pockets inside. All my other Penelopes came with 2 large pockets, 1 on each side.
> View attachment 5315874
> View attachment 5315887
> View attachment 5315890
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my and my friend's Bouquet Midis to arrive. After almost 2 months in transit, there is finally an update on tracking yesterday. Not lost after all!


This makes me want a Diva! Yours is beautiful. I don't know if the regular size will be big enough for me though.


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> White box arrived!
> 
> Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.
> 
> View attachment 5315878
> View attachment 5315877
> View attachment 5315876
> 
> 
> It shipped together with Penelope in Burgundy Velvet Verona. This is my usual Penelope order with 2 straps, 1 shorter for shoulder carry and 1 longer for crossbody carry. Inspired by @SouthernPurseGal's Astra, I went with light blue lining. This combination is really nice!
> 
> Interestingly, this is my first Penelope with stitching down one of the pockets inside. All my other Penelopes came with 2 large pockets, 1 on each side.
> View attachment 5315874
> View attachment 5315887
> View attachment 5315890
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my and my friend's Bouquet Midis to arrive. After almost 2 months in transit, there is finally an update on tracking yesterday. Not lost after all!


These are gorgeous! I particularly love the midi Diva. The gold hardware with the sage is perfect. I had not considered the sage color before but now it is on my radar.


----------



## tenKrat

Beachgirl36 said:


> how do you think a Calista (full size) would be in a tuscania leather? Love your bag, great photo!


It would be pretty. I think there are some photos in the Massaccesi reference thread of Calistas in Tuscania leather.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Cleda said:


> White box arrived!
> 
> Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.
> 
> View attachment 5315878
> View attachment 5315877
> View attachment 5315876
> 
> 
> It shipped together with Penelope in Burgundy Velvet Verona. This is my usual Penelope order with 2 straps, 1 shorter for shoulder carry and 1 longer for crossbody carry. Inspired by @SouthernPurseGal's Astra, I went with light blue lining. This combination is really nice!
> 
> Interestingly, this is my first Penelope with stitching down one of the pockets inside. All my other Penelopes came with 2 large pockets, 1 on each side.
> View attachment 5315874
> View attachment 5315887
> View attachment 5315890
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my and my friend's Bouquet Midis to arrive. After almost 2 months in transit, there is finally an update on tracking yesterday. Not lost after all!




Oh my gosh I am in love with your diva!!! That’s so cute and looks fabulous on you. Beautiful design!

I’m so glad your package has updated and isn’t lost!!! Can’t wait to see the bouquets when they arrive too!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> These are gorgeous! I particularly love the midi Diva. The gold hardware with the sage is perfect. I had not considered the sage color before but now it is on my radar.


THe hardware looks exceptionally good with that color. I am not a fan of gold hardware, but in this case it is gorgeous!


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> White box arrived!
> 
> Diva Midi in Sage Green Merinos, with slightly darker edge paint and purple lining. Saw this leather when I was planning for Bouquet Midi, and fell in love with the colour. I didn't feel it was right for Bouquet Midi, so I pored through every style on the website trying to find something to fit this leather.
> 
> View attachment 5315878
> View attachment 5315877
> View attachment 5315876


Your Diva Midi is lovely in merinos. The color is so pretty.


----------



## tenKrat

My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

tenKrat said:


> My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.
> View attachment 5317419
> View attachment 5317420


Oooo, I LOVE this in straw. Nice call! It is so sumptuous and the black straw so unexpected. I think you have inspired my new summer handbag.


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.
> View attachment 5317419
> View attachment 5317420


Wow this bag looks so cool in straw!


----------



## Cleda

tenKrat said:


> My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.
> View attachment 5317419
> View attachment 5317420



Didn't know there's still straw left! This is amazing, couldn't have imagined Bouquet in straw. You have a very creative mind.


----------



## Cleda

Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.

It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.
> 
> It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.
> 
> View attachment 5317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317920


Bouquet Midi looks great in merinos. I love the pop of bright pink. 

I agree with you about the messenger strap being unnecessary on a tote, speaking for myself. I went without it, too.


----------



## tenKrat

Kimbashop said:


> Oooo, I LOVE this in straw. Nice call! It is so sumptuous and the black straw so unexpected. I think you have inspired my new summer handbag.


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

@tenKrat  and @Cleda your Bouquet bags are great!


----------



## tenKrat

piosavsfan said:


> This makes me want a Diva! Yours is beautiful. I don't know if the regular size will be big enough for me though.


My MIL wanted to gift her niece, who is 6’ tall, a MM bag that would be large enough. We thought a regular Diva would work and appeal to her niece’s more casual taste. I helped design it in black nappa with black Verona for the bottom panel, ties, and straps. It was gorgeous! It was also pretty big. I couldn’t imagine it being any bigger without it looking like a piece of luggage. It was definitely too large for  5’4” me.

My MIL’s statuesque niece, who prefers big bags, loves her Diva.

I completely forgot to take pics of that Diva. Perhaps someone here has one and could take a mod shot?


----------



## tenKrat

@piosavsfan
Dimensions of bags are so difficult to visualize accurately when we just read them from a piece of paper because people have different perceptions of what constitutes “small”, “medium”, and “large”, right?   I compared the written down dimensions of Diva to Soulmate, which I believe is the largest MM bag. The Diva is about 3.5” shorter in height and about 4.5” shorter in width. But, the depths of both bags are similar, 5.1” Diva vs. 5.9” Soulmate.

I have a Soulmate, and the height dimension isn’t so important to me because the few extra inches at the top are more aesthetic than functional, unless I want to put an umbrella in there. As for width vs. depth, depth is more important to me because I’d rather have the room to place items *next* to each other rather than piled *on top* of one another in a bag that has less width.

Clearly, I’m overthinking these things. Just my perspective, which could be completely off base from yours.

I guess you really need to see a mod shot of the Diva.


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.
> 
> It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.
> 
> View attachment 5317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317920


Oh!!! Lovely!! I'd be sticking my face in there too . Did you take a pic of your friend's Bouquet bag?


----------



## Kimbashop

Cleda said:


> Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.
> 
> It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.
> 
> View attachment 5317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317920


Another winning bouquet bag! The merinos looks lovely. I also love that lambskin lining.


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> @piosavsfan
> Dimensions of bags are so difficult to visualize accurately when we just read them from a piece of paper because people have different perceptions of what constitutes “small”, “medium”, and “large”, right?   I compared the written down dimensions of Diva to Soulmate, which I believe is the largest MM bag. The Diva is about 3.5” shorter in height and about 4.5” shorter in width. But, the depths of both bags are similar, 5.1” Diva vs. 5.9” Soulmate.
> 
> I have a Soulmate, and the height dimension isn’t so important to me because the few extra inches at the top are more aesthetic than functional, unless I want to put an umbrella in there. As for width vs. depth, depth is more important to me because I’d rather have the room to place items *next* to each other rather than piled *on top* of one another in a bag that has less width.
> 
> Clearly, I’m overthinking these things. Just my perspective, which could be completely off base from yours.
> 
> I guess you really need to see a mod shot of the Diva.


The regular size Soulmate is too big for me so you are right that the Diva may work. Depth is also important to me because I like to pack my items side by side.


----------



## Fancyfree

tenKrat said:


> My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.
> View attachment 5317419
> View attachment 5317420


Love the contrast base and the leather circles though which the side ties emerge...
Thank you for sharing! 
It makes sense that these details _needed _to be added on a straw bag. 
I might copy you in an all leather, colour blocked bag


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> @piosavsfan
> Dimensions of bags are so difficult to visualize accurately when we just read them from a piece of paper because people have different perceptions of what constitutes “small”, “medium”, and “large”, right?   I compared the written down dimensions of Diva to Soulmate, which I believe is the largest MM bag. The Diva is about 3.5” shorter in height and about 4.5” shorter in width. But, the depths of both bags are similar, 5.1” Diva vs. 5.9” Soulmate.
> 
> I have a Soulmate, and the height dimension isn’t so important to me because the few extra inches at the top are more aesthetic than functional, unless I want to put an umbrella in there. As for width vs. depth, depth is more important to me because I’d rather have the room to place items *next* to each other rather than piled *on top* of one another in a bag that has less width.
> 
> Clearly, I’m overthinking these things. Just my perspective, which could be completely off base from yours.
> 
> I guess you really need to see a mod shot of the Diva.


I've tried to search for a Diva mod shot. Here's some on this link:




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Midi Soulmate in Blue Africa leather with Silver HW and custom 1 3/8" cross body strap. Also, handles lengthened by 2".




					forum.purseblog.com
				




and one with a model that Marco has: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




A comparison pic of a Soulmate Midi and Diva here:




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta with gunmetal HW vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta with light gold HW




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## piosavsfan

christinemliu said:


> I've tried to search for a Diva mod shot. Here's some on this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
> 
> 
> Midi Soulmate in Blue Africa leather with Silver HW and custom 1 3/8" cross body strap. Also, handles lengthened by 2".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one with a model that Marco has:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5318426
> 
> 
> A comparison pic of a Soulmate Midi and Diva here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
> 
> 
> Comparison of Zhoe in black vachetta with gunmetal HW vs. Zhoe Legend in rust vachetta with light gold HW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you! I think it is on the smaller side for what I carry. I need it to be like an inch larger in all directions.


----------



## afroken

Cleda said:


> Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.
> 
> It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.
> 
> View attachment 5317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317920


Love your choices and I’m glad you got the package! Reading about how everyone loves merinos here, I should really consider a merinos bag in the future.

Btw what do you mean do away with the crossbody strap and put the savings towards a lambskin lining instead? Does Marco allow us to forgo certain parts of a bag (in this case, the crossbody strap) and give us a discount for another add-on?


----------



## piosavsfan

afroken said:


> Love your choices and I’m glad you got the package! Reading about how everyone loves merinos here, I should really consider a merinos bag in the future.
> 
> Btw what do you mean do away with the crossbody strap and put the savings towards a lambskin lining instead? Does Marco allow us to forgo certain parts of a bag (in this case, the crossbody strap) and give us a discount for another add-on?


I had one instance where I didn't get a crossbody strap and Marco gave me a discount for it.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Oh!!! Lovely!! I'd be sticking my face in there too . Did you take a pic of your friend's Bouquet bag?



My friend's Bouquet Midi is in Deep Celeste Merinos with contrast edge paint and contrast stitching. Her requested handle drop is longer than mine and she added a zipped back pocket.






piosavsfan said:


> I had one instance where I didn't get a crossbody strap and Marco gave me a discount for it.



Yes, @afroken. This was what I meant!


----------



## christinemliu

Cleda said:


> My friend's Bouquet Midi is in Deep Celeste Merinos with contrast edge paint and contrast stitching. Her requested handle drop is longer than mine and she added a zipped back pocket.
> View attachment 5318674
> View attachment 5318675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, @afroken. This was what I meant!


Oh!!! I'd totally add an exterior pocket if I ever order one, so thank you for sharing and I can see how the zip pocket looks. Love how you both chose Merinos. That's so cool that your friend and you are bag siblings! I bet you'll turn heads if you wear them together.


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> Love the contrast base and the leather circles though which the side ties emerge...
> Thank you for sharing!
> It makes sense that these details _needed _to be added on a straw bag.
> I might copy you in an all leather, colour blocked bag


I look forward to seeing your creation.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> My friend's Bouquet Midi is in Deep Celeste Merinos with contrast edge paint and contrast stitching. Her requested handle drop is longer than mine and she added a zipped back pocket.
> View attachment 5318674
> View attachment 5318675
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, @afroken. This was what I meant!


Thanks for posting these photos. I wondered what Deep Celeste looks like IRL. It’s a beautiful color.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Btw what do you mean do away with the crossbody strap and put the savings towards a lambskin lining instead? Does Marco allow us to forgo certain parts of a bag (in this case, the crossbody strap) and give us a discount for another add-on?


I often request "no crossbody strap and no D-rings for crossbody strap attachment" and "no base studs" but this has never resulted in a discount. But I have never expected a discount, as the listed options of omitting a feature on the shop-pages merely indicate that _omitting _is free of charge.
I have a feeling that omitting a standard feature in some ways causes Marco more work, as he and his staff have to remember it through the whole of the production line  (and sometimes forget and end up having to redo parts of the bag )


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My Bouquet Midi in black straw with black Verona handles (with a 10” drop), ties, and bottom arrived. Dark gunmetal hardware and tortilla lining.
> View attachment 5317419
> View attachment 5317420



So beautiful!   You're actually making me consider straw for the first time.


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> Bouquet Midi has finally arrived! Ordered in Caramel Merinos with contrast edge paint and fuchsia lambskin lining.
> 
> It comes with a messenger strap, which I feel is not necessary since it's a tote. I'll recommend doing away with it and putting the savings towards lambskin lining upgrade instead. Lambskin lining, again, is a winner. I can't stop sticking my face into the bag, it has such an intoxicating smell.
> 
> View attachment 5317919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317920



Love that pop of pink!  This will soon be a smooshy bag.


----------



## djfmn

carterazo said:


> So beautiful!   You're actually making me consider straw for the first time.


I never considered straw because the majority of straw bags that I previously owned wore badly and after a year or two they looked tired and basically worn and tatty. The quality was always disappointing. I love the look of a straw bag but was hesitant due to past experience with straw bags. I asked Marco about the quality of his straw and he told me he will only offer the highest quality straw available because he knows that unless you use extremely high quality it does not look good after a couple of years. He wanted to make sure his bags held up and the straw was soft and looked good. 
I bought a midi Victoria in celeste blue straw and loved the quality and look of MM straw. I then saw the bag that @tenKrat ordered for a family member a Little Selene with bamboo handles in nut brown straw with pink lining and I ordered a second straw bag. They are both absolutely gorgeous bags. You cannot go wrong with MM straw bags they are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Cleda

christinemliu said:


> Oh!!! I'd totally add an exterior pocket if I ever order one, so thank you for sharing and I can see how the zip pocket looks. Love how you both chose Merinos. That's so cool that your friend and you are bag siblings! I bet you'll turn heads if you wear them together.



Yes that's true, it would be fun to go out together with the Bouquet Midi! I chose Merinos because I really like the Caramel Merinos used in MM's official photos. But I did tell Marco that I don't want the Bouquet Midi to be too puddly after some time (like what happened with my Soulmate Midi in Merinos), so he added "bag to hold its shape" in the invoice.

That back zip pocket on my friend's Bouquet Midi costs €52 if anyone is interested. I'm actually pretty torn over whether I should have gone for that instead of the €50 top-up for lambskin lining. The zip pocket is definitely more functional, but the lambskin lining always makes my heart skip a beat.



Fancyfree said:


> I often request "no crossbody strap and no D-rings for crossbody strap attachment" and "no base studs" but this has never resulted in a discount. But I have never expected a discount, as the listed options of omitting a feature on the shop-pages merely indicate that _omitting _is free of charge.
> I have a feeling that omitting a standard feature in some ways causes Marco more work, as he and his staff have to remember it through the whole of the production line  (and sometimes forget and end up having to redo parts of the bag )



You make a good point. Non-standard requests might mess up the production line.


----------



## Cleda

After using my Penelope in Velvet Verona for a few days, I think it looks and drapes like fabric. Without touching it, at a glance, I might think its fabric that is somehow pressed or printed with a light leather pattern. Anyone with Velvet Verona agrees? It might just be the colour or style that I ordered it in. It's really an interesting leather, making it another unique Penelope. All of my Penelopes are in interesting leathers - Flor, metallic Africa, Sheen and now Velvet Verona.


----------



## tenKrat

Cleda said:


> After using my Penelope in Velvet Verona for a few days, I think it looks and drapes like fabric. Without touching it, at a glance, I might think its fabric that is somehow pressed or printed with a light leather pattern. Anyone with Velvet Verona agrees? It might just be the colour or style that I ordered it in. It's really an interesting leather, making it another unique Penelope. All of my Penelopes are in interesting leathers - Flor, metallic Africa, Sheen and now Velvet Verona.


I agree, velvet Verona is like heavy drapery fabric.


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL wanted another Juliet Midi in a leather she would not normally choose for herself and in a fun, bright color. She was very pleased with how the purple was a colorful exclamation point to the usual black/white/grey ensemble she wears. Purple velvet Verona, dark gunmetal hardware, sage lining, and handles modified to a 4” drop.


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> My MIL wanted another Juliet Midi in a leather she would not normally choose for herself and in a fun, bright color. She was very pleased with how the purple was a colorful exclamation point to the usual black/white/grey ensemble she wears. Purple velvet Verona, dark gunmetal hardware, sage lining, and handles modified to a 4” drop.
> View attachment 5319767



So pretty!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Waiting for USPS shipping is slowly killing me. I spoiled myself with UPS the first two times LOL


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Waiting for USPS shipping is slowly killing me. I spoiled myself with UPS the first two times LOL



I am seriously considering writing Marco to ask him to charge me another 25 euros so I can get UPS or whomever fast company he uses. I am usually happy to wait, but this time I feel like I have no patience.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> I am seriously considering writing Marco to ask him to charge me another 25 euros so I can get UPS or whomever fast company he uses. I am usually happy to wait, but this time I feel like I have no patience.



I’ve seriously debated the same. Trying to tell myself to have patience lol!


----------



## BittyMonkey

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I’ve seriously debated the same. Trying to tell myself to have patience lol!


I always pay for UPS. It's worth it.


----------



## christinemliu

Sorrento promo! 25% off, from now until Feb. 16th!




__





						Reintroducing Sorrento Goat leather
					





					mailchi.mp


----------



## christinemliu

Also, for anyone curious about the following styles, there's some videos that were posted on the FB group: Charlotte Satchel (full size), Angelica, Soulmate Midi, Juliet (full size), and Juliet Midi.


----------



## afroken

I was going to hold out for a handmade vacchetta promo but could not resist sorrento. I’m thinking either Little Muse or Clio. Any thoughts on which one is more suitable with sorrento? Thank you


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> I was going to hold out for a handmade vacchetta promo but could not resist sorrento. I’m thinking either Little Muse or Clio. Any thoughts on which one is more suitable with sorrento? Thank you


I have a Sorrento Little Selene in teal with purple lining and purple edge paint. I also have a sorrento in dark navy midi Modena. When I asked Marco about Sorrento he said it works well for both structured and unstructured bags. 

I think either Clio or Little Muse would be nice. But my vote is for Clio. I think it would show off the Sorrento leather really well.


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> I am liking the grande Penelope messenger; as @bonniekir said, it’s probably not as spacious as the Victoria though their dimensions are similar (due to the compartments), but it fits all of my essentials easily and then some. I took a picture of the items I usually carry with me and added in a few extras (kindle, mini toiletry pouch, candy). I’m just missing my car keys, phone (used it to take the pictures), and face covering . As you can see, I fit most of the items in the main/middle compartment. Since the kindle and phone are flat, I figure I could put these in either of the side, taller pockets. These pockets are quite spacious - not deep, but length and width are generous. Tried to make this clear with the shot of the pocket containing the kindle.
> 
> One other thing I noticed is that the strap that comes with the bag is quite long. I realize this is a messenger and therefore probably intended to be worn crossbody, but I had thought I might be able to wear it over the shoulder. Even on the shortest length, I think over the shoulder would not work for me. In the mod shot, I have the strap set at the shortest length, and the bag sits just where I would want it. (For reference, I’m 5’6” and normally on the smaller side of average - I’m 3 weeks postpartum in this shot and still have several lbs to lose). Also, in this shot, the bag is filled with my items.
> 
> I haven’t had a chance to take the bag on any errands/out of the house, but it feels comfortable and I think it would be easy to get in and out of.
> 
> Hope these pics/thoughts are of some use to those who are interested in this style!
> 
> View attachment 4840395
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840400
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840401
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840402



Hi, @smile10281, can you tell us how your Sorrento Grande Penelope Messenger in Sorrento has been holding up? Has it kept it's shape well? Would you say Grande Penelope Messenger is a good choice for Sorrento?


----------



## afroken

ajamy said:


> I think the Diva will be perfect for the Sorrento leather, if I wasn’t already waiting for my straw midi diva I would order one, instead i have ordered a little Muse in the Teal, though I was also tempted by the purple


Would love to hear how you like sorrento with Little Muse, as that’s one of my choices right now for the new sorrento promo. Thank you!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Would love to hear how you like sorrento with Little Muse, as that’s one of my choices right now for the new sorrento promo. Thank you!


 You and I are simultaneously trawling this thread for past Sorrentos


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> You and I are simultaneously trawling this thread for past Sorrentos


What styles are you toying with right now for sorrento?


----------



## smile10281

Fancyfree said:


> Hi, @smile10281, can you tell us how your Sorrento Grande Penelope Messenger in Sorrento has been holding up? Has it kept it's shape well? Would you say Grande Penelope Messenger is a good choice for Sorrento?


Hi @Fancyfree ! 
I apologize, I’m unable to really answer your question because I have not used that bag in a while… I think the size is just bigger than I prefer for the shape (I use the regular Penelope messenger more). It has been sitting mostly untouched on a shelf in my closet.  I keep meaning to list it on the BST!

Again, sorry I’m no help!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> What styles are you toying with right now for sorrento?


Truly do not know 
There are other leathers I already am struggling to choose design for, and then Sorrento comes along as well 
All I know is that I really like the Lavender, Sapphire and Dark Brown...
So I am writing to Marco for his advise and more info about the leather itself. Will share whatever info he gives


----------



## Fancyfree

smile10281 said:


> Hi @Fancyfree !
> I apologize, I’m unable to really answer your question because I have not used that bag in a while… I think the size is just bigger than I prefer for the shape (I use the regular Penelope messenger more). It has been sitting mostly untouched on a shelf in my closet.  I keep meaning to list it on the BST!
> 
> Again, sorry I’m no help!


Actually, your reply is very helpful . When the Grande Penelope Messenger was first launched, I now remember thinking that it would probably be too large for me in that type of shape and layout. Thank you for reminding me


----------



## djfmn

Sorrento is one of my favorite MM leathers. I am planning to get a Sorrento bag in either natural, lavender blue or black. I am leaning towards natural. Now I have to decide on a style. Leaning towards a midi Juliet. These are my Sorrento leather bags. A navy sorrento midi Modena and a teal sorrento Little Selene with purple lining and purple edge paint.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> Sorrento is one of my favorite MM leathers. I am planning to get a Sorrento bag in either natural, lavender blue or black. I am leaning towards natural. Now I have to decide on a style. Leaning towards a midi Juliet. These are my Sorrento leather bags. A navy sorrento midi Modena and a teal sorrento Little Selene with purple lining and purple edge paint.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5324546
> View attachment 5324547
> View attachment 5324548
> View attachment 5324549
> View attachment 5324550
> View attachment 5324551


Would you say that Sorrento smooth or velvety to touch, @djfmn? 
If you spill a drop of water on Sorrento, does the leather immediately absorb the water? 
(A lot of snow and rain where I live)


----------



## Summer_J

Cleda said:


> In his last email, he said he will test a sample and show me a dummy as soon as possible. I told him I prefer flat handles, and I don't mind changes to the flap in order to accommodate the handles.
> 
> I will share once I have more information.


Hi Cleda, thanks. Just saw this reply. Would prefer a flat handle too. Wonder if he had already shared the sample or design?


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Would you say that Sorrento smooth or velvety to touch, @djfmn?
> If you spill a drop of water on Sorrento, does the leather immediately absorb the water?
> (A lot of snow and rain where I live)


It is not velvety to touch it is more smooth but it has some natural grain to it. It doesnt absorb water it seems to form droplets and run off. This new Sorrento I think will handle water even better because Marco said he had the tannery put more of a protective coat on the leather. That tells me it will be better with water and snow but I would ask him.


----------



## Cleda

Summer_J said:


> Hi Cleda, thanks. Just saw this reply. Would prefer a flat handle too. Wonder if he had already shared the sample or design?



Not yet. Here's his most recent update from a few days ago:

"As far as that laptop bag I have worked to a nice new pattern but, so far, we still haven't had enough time to test a dummy bag or a prototype. We'll do our best to show a prototype to you the soonest possible."

I'll tag you in the post when I share the sample design.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> It is not velvety to touch it is more smooth but it has some natural grain to it. It doesnt absorb water it seems to form droplets and run off. This new Sorrento I think will handle water even better because Marco said he had the tannery put more of a protective coat on the leather. That tells me it will be better with water and snow but I would ask him.


Thank you @djfmn! That clinches it. This leather is a "must". 
I now need to figure out what bag


----------



## Fancyfree

One more Sorrento colour up on the promo-blog - Burgundy.

Here is a description from Marco:


> "_Sorrento goat skins are small and thin (very good for all those customers who are looking to reduce their bag weight).
> Surface isn't velvety, it's exactly the opposite: it tends to be a bit "harsh / rough" as many leathers with natural surface are. It can show a bit of color variation and surface shows natural grain and natural veins (as it happens for example with Cuoio Toscano, especially with light colors)."_


Marco suggested Soulmate for me, and that is what I am going for,- a Dark Brown Sorrento Soulmate Midi, black Nappa straps, need to decide on hardware colour


----------



## piosavsfan

Who has a full size Diva and can show me how much it fits? It's such a cute bag and I just can't decide if I can make the size work. I am thinking about getting it in Fuschia Sorrento.


----------



## Fancyfree

I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to Fb... 
But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum on tPF, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.
I see the Fb group has attracted lots of new MM fans and customers!  Which is brilliant 
And I am SO impressed with all the work @christinemliu has been putting in


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to fB...
> But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.
> I see the fB site has attracted lots of new MM fans and customers!  Which is brilliant.
> And I am SO impressed with all the work @christinemliu has been putting in


Ah! I was wondering why it has gotten so quiet here! Agreed about what you said, I miss the community here, but understandable with regards to lack of a MM forum.

On another hand I think I’ve almost nailed my sorrento order. Bouquet Midi in black, red lining,  gold hardware, key clip extended long enough to reach bottom of the bag (thanks to your idea  ), no base studs, 10.6” shoulder drop, wider 1.2” crossbody strap (but in nappa as it’s more sturdier - I was thinking I could use the crossbody strap that comes with the Bouquet Midi with my other black crossbodies).


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to Fb...
> But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum on tPF, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.
> I see the Fb group has attracted lots of new MM fans and customers!  Which is brilliant
> And I am SO impressed with all the work @christinemliu has been putting in


This thread is so hard to navigate for newbies who are trying to figure out what to order and what the options are (and there are so many choices!). It's so much easier on FB.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Ah! I was wondering why it has gotten so quiet here! Agreed about what you said, I miss the community here, but understandable with regards to lack of a MM forum.
> 
> On another hand I think I’ve almost nailed my sorrento order. Bouquet Midi in black, red lining,  gold hardware, key clip extended long enough to reach bottom of the bag (thanks to your idea  ), no base studs, 10.6” shoulder drop, wider 1.2” crossbody strap (but in nappa as it’s more sturdier - I was thinking I could use the crossbody strap that comes with the Bouquet Midi with my other black crossbodies).


Now _that _is going to be a _*gorgeous*_ bag .
I have a feeling Sorrento is most elegant in dark colours . I reserve black for other designers (as all bag designs are produced in black, but frequently not in other colours I like) so the Dark Brown fits the bill for me 

Interesting about the crossbody strap... I have a Nappa Bouquet Midi in production, and I omitted the whole crossbody strap due to the generous shoulder strap drop... I may live to regret it, extra straps are always useful 

I kept staring at the Lavender and Sapphire leathers...so pretty... Actually wishing these colours were in a different leather!
Do not know whether I will like "natural veining" in pastel colours.
But in an attack of FOMO I went for a Flora in each. Floras are cheap


----------



## Fancyfree

piosavsfan said:


> This thread is so hard to navigate for newbies who are trying to figure out what to order and what the options are (and there are so many choices!). It's so much easier on FB.


Yes, I see that . Amusingly, as I have always avoided Fb as much as possible, I find navigating Fb rather confusing


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to Fb...
> But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum on tPF, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.
> I see the Fb group has attracted lots of new MM fans and customers!  Which is brilliant
> And I am SO impressed with all the work @christinemliu has been putting in


Oh dear @Fancyfree, thank you for the wonderful comment! Others have helped too; not just me. I'm just wanting to help bridge the new people who are used to the FB groups. But, my intention isn't that we left tPF and the ones on here behind. I know there are some who will stay here and I myself have received so much benefit here and am grateful for tPF community. I will still be here as well as on FB. There's also still a wealth of information in the many years of this thread.

I love Floras!! Looking forward to seeing yours in Sorrento.


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> Ah! I was wondering why it has gotten so quiet here! Agreed about what you said, I miss the community here, but understandable with regards to lack of a MM forum.
> 
> On another hand I think I’ve almost nailed my sorrento order. Bouquet Midi in black, red lining,  gold hardware, key clip extended long enough to reach bottom of the bag (thanks to your idea  ), no base studs, 10.6” shoulder drop, wider 1.2” crossbody strap (but in nappa as it’s more sturdier - I was thinking I could use the crossbody strap that comes with the Bouquet Midi with my other black crossbodies).


Oh this will be so gorgeous @afroken ! The black Sorrento looks amazing.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I feel like I have fomo with the sorrento sale but also don’t “need” anything since I have like 10 bags I’m waiting on still LOL. 

But I do love the burgundy and dark blue and tan and natural. Which styles are people liking for sorrento! I know it can kinda work with anything but what do people prefer it with? Kinda thinking maybe calista or Juliet or demetra…

The midi bouquet in black sounds so good @afroken!! I love the red with it that’s going to be fabulous. I’m a sucker for black and red!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

One of my packages finally made it to the states and through customs. Should be here Tuesday!! My velvet Verona angel midi in deer and my mini zhoe in storm stardust! I’m so excited!! I hope my other two aren’t far behind those have even more fun goodies in them!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to Fb...
> But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum on tPF, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.


Same here. There are quite a few people who have lurked in this thread before taking the plunge to get their first MM bag. I can see that going to the wayside since most of the chatter is on FB. I enjoy both places, but definitely want to see this thread remain active for newbies that don’t use FB.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Same here. There are quite a few people who have lurked in this thread before taking the plunge to get their first MM bag. I can see that going to the wayside since most of the chatter is on FB. I enjoy both places, but definitely want to see this thread remain active for newbies that don’t use FB.


 We who love tPF can start by trying to post more photos of our bags on the handbag reference thread!
We often forget/do not think of it. 




__





						Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
					

Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!




					forum.purseblog.com
				



It is such a useful thread, and easy for anyone to find info and inspiration without having to go through >2500 pages


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> We who love tPF can start by trying to post more photos of our bags on the handbag reference thread!
> We often forget/do not think of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***
> 
> 
> Our beautiful Massaccesi Handbags Reference Pictures Only ***no chatter***    Please post pictures with details on style, leather and season only, no chatting on this thread, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is such a useful thread, and easy for anyone to find info and inspiration without having to go through >2500 pages


That's true. I forget about that thread.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I feel a bit sad - "everyone" seems to have moved to Fb...
> But it is totally understandable, considering we have not been permitted to have a MM forum on tPF, where we could have started threads for each design, leather etc.
> I see the Fb group has attracted lots of new MM fans and customers!  Which is brilliant
> And I am SO impressed with all the work @christinemliu has been putting in


I haven't left. I am still here. I bought one of MMs very first bags when he started MM. Before that I bought BE bags just after they first started. So I along with others have been here from the beginning and we are not going anywhere .


----------



## djfmn

Ok so I reached out to the lovely @tenKrat to help me with a Sorrento leather bag. I love her creativity. I am getting a Sorrento leather midi Sienna. Her beautiful tweed and blue color blocked midi Sienna is my inspiration. I am not as adventurous when it comes to color blocking. This is what she designed for me.
I showed it to Marco and he said
"I like that idea. Siena is a good style to combine colors. I think that this contrast could be too strong. Dark brown is very dark and natural is very light. I'd go with a bit less distance between colors. For example you could consider a less dark brown. I will check if the tannery has a medium brown Sorrento in production.
Otherwise project is extremely nice!"

He is so accommodating. He is going to send me some photos of natural Sorrento with some darker brown options. I love the process of designing a bespoke bag. Especially when I get expert help from @tenKrat


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

djfmn said:


> Ok so I reached out to the lovely @tenKrat to help me with a Sorrento leather bag. I love her creativity. I am getting a Sorrento leather midi Sienna. Her beautiful tweed and blue color blocked midi Sienna is my inspiration. I am not as adventurous when it comes to color blocking. This is what she designed for me.
> I showed it to Marco and he said
> "I like that idea. Siena is a good style to combine colors. I think that this contrast could be too strong. Dark brown is very dark and natural is very light. I'd go with a bit less distance between colors. For example you could consider a less dark brown. I will check if the tannery has a medium brown Sorrento in production.
> Otherwise project is extremely nice!"
> 
> He is so accommodating. He is going to send me some photos of natural Sorrento with some darker brown options. I love the process of designing a bespoke bag. Especially when I get expert help from @tenKrat
> View attachment 5326423


I cannot wait to see what you finalize. I think Siena is such a beautiful style that we don’t see enough of and in these amazing sorrento leathers it will just be a star! Marco is the absolute best. I love that he even gets to know our preferences and advises us accordingly. He already knows when I’m trying to be too adventurous for myself LOL. He really wants us to love every creation.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Also I need to know if people love Aquila matte. It’s calling to me for some reason but I haven’t seen much about it other than a glorious looking Hera recently!!


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I haven't left. I am still here. I bought one of MMs very first bags when he started MM. Before that I bought BE bags just after they first started. So I along with others have been here from the beginning and we are not going anywhere .


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I was going to hold out for a handmade vacchetta promo but could not resist sorrento. I’m thinking either Little Muse or Clio. Any thoughts on which one is more suitable with sorrento? Thank you


I think the Clio would look great. I think of it as a more casual looking leather.


----------



## piosavsfan

Anybody get any extra Sorrento pics from Marco? This pic of Fuschia was posted on FB and it is gorgeous! I think I'm getting Calistas in both Fuschia and Lavender Blue.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I think the Clio would look great. I think of it as a more casual looking leather.


Thank you   Although I really want another Clio, I decided that sorrento is a tad too soft for an otherwise structured style, albeit small. I’m likely going to go with a Bouquet Midi (black, red lining, gold HW, and a bunch of modifications). Your Diva Midi in the purple sorrento is one of my favourite MM bags, and I think the burgundy sorrento is as close as I can get to that purple, I might get it as one of my future MM bags. As for Clio, I’m probably going to get it in handmade vacchetta in black during a future sale (purse funds has depreciated these few weeks and need a bit replenishing).


piosavsfan said:


> Anybody get any extra Sorrento pics from Marco? This pic of Fuschia was posted on FB and it is gorgeous! I think I'm getting Calistas in both Fuschia and Lavender Blue.
> View attachment 5326559


That’s one juicy plum colour.


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Also I need to know if people love Aquila matte. It’s calling to me for some reason but I haven’t seen much about it other than a glorious looking Hera recently!!


The recent Hera in Aquila Matte is mine. I've only carried it once, but I love it. It has a really nice feel to it that is different than other leathers I've gotten from Marco. I like the way it drapes on Hera. I'd recommend it for a bag on the softer side like a Hera. Calista in it would be very nice.


----------



## carterazo

Carried this beauty for Valentine's date night with DH. (We always do a different night to avoid the crowds.) She's very hard to picture, but she's real purty!


----------



## samfalstaff

Been carrying my Charlotte Midi shoulder bag around for the past couple of days. Butterscotch pebbled leather with cream stitching, gold HW, and black edging.


----------



## dramaprincess713

piosavsfan said:


> Anybody get any extra Sorrento pics from Marco? This pic of Fuschia was posted on FB and it is gorgeous! I think I'm getting Calistas in both Fuschia and Lavender Blue.
> View attachment 5326559


Oh boy, I missed this in the FB group, but goodness, this is making it SO hard to resist this promo. I love this color!


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Also I need to know if people love Aquila matte. It’s calling to me for some reason but I haven’t seen much about it other than a glorious looking Hera recently!!


This is one of the (many) leathers I want to try!


----------



## piosavsfan

dramaprincess713 said:


> Oh boy, I missed this in the FB group, but goodness, this is making it SO hard to resist this promo. I love this color!


Yeah I really wasn't sure I liked the shade of pink until I saw this pic! It really sealed the deal.


----------



## Fancyfree

piosavsfan said:


> Anybody get any extra Sorrento pics from Marco? This pic of Fuschia was posted on FB and it is gorgeous! I think I'm getting Calistas in both Fuschia and Lavender Blue.
> View attachment 5326559


WOW , that is amazing!
Now that this photo is public, I suggest reserving leather for your Calistas ASAP, so Marco does not run out of this leather while you figure out lining details etc


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Oh dear @Fancyfree, thank you for the wonderful comment! Others have helped too; not just me. I'm just wanting to help bridge the new people who are used to the FB groups. But, my intention isn't that we left tPF and the ones on here behind. I know there are some who will stay here and I myself have received so much benefit here and am grateful for tPF community. I will still be here as well as on FB. There's also still a wealth of information in the many years of this thread.
> 
> I love Floras!! Looking forward to seeing yours in Sorrento.


My Sapphire Flora has grown! Into a Little Hera


----------



## tenKrat

djfmn said:


> Ok so I reached out to the lovely @tenKrat to help me with a Sorrento leather bag. I love her creativity. I am getting a Sorrento leather midi Sienna. Her beautiful tweed and blue color blocked midi Sienna is my inspiration. I am not as adventurous when it comes to color blocking. This is what she designed for me.
> I showed it to Marco and he said
> "I like that idea. Siena is a good style to combine colors. I think that this contrast could be too strong. Dark brown is very dark and natural is very light. I'd go with a bit less distance between colors. For example you could consider a less dark brown. I will check if the tannery has a medium brown Sorrento in production.
> Otherwise project is extremely nice!"
> 
> He is so accommodating. He is going to send me some photos of natural Sorrento with some darker brown options. I love the process of designing a bespoke bag. Especially when I get expert help from @tenKrat
> View attachment 5326423


I’m glad we were on the right track with the colors and that Marco will look for a lighter shade of brown that comes closer to natural Sorrento and would make a better match. A medium brown Sorrento would be very pretty.


----------



## christinemliu

Posted by someone on FB this morning:


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> WOW , that is amazing!
> Now that this photo is public, I suggest reserving leather for your Calistas ASAP, so Marco does not run out of this leather while you figure out lining details etc


Not to worry! Marco already knows. I'm just waiting for lining pictures.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> The recent Hera in Aquila Matte is mine. I've only carried it once, but I love it. It has a really nice feel to it that is different than other leathers I've gotten from Marco. I like the way it drapes on Hera. I'd recommend it for a bag on the softer side like a Hera. Calista in it would be very nice.


I have been listing after it ever since I saw your Hera! I might need something it it soon. Thank you for sharing!! That dark brown is to die for.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Carried this beauty for Valentine's date night with DH. (We always do a different night to avoid the crowds.) She's very hard to picture, but she's real purty!


I’m so sad I missed this leather it is so unique and beautiful!!! Love it in the Iride!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

christinemliu said:


> Posted by someone on FB this morning:
> View attachment 5326892


Just came to share this and you beat me to it! Haha. The email swatches don’t do these leathers justice. Seeing these photos makes me *need* something. Dangit


----------



## piosavsfan

I'm doing Fuschia with pink lambskin and Lavender with mint for my Calistas.


----------



## Ludmilla

piosavsfan said:


> I'm doing Fuschia with pink lambskin and Lavender with mint for my Calistas.
> View attachment 5327006
> View attachment 5327007


Beautful!


----------



## Ludmilla

As I missed the last Sorrento promo I really had to get one this time. Just ordered a dark blue Aphrodite. Looking very much forward to that bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> As I missed the last Sorrento promo I really had to get one this time. Just ordered a dark blue Aphrodite. Looking very much forward to that bag.


Oh, that will be so gorgeous!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Another comparison pic:


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> Another comparison pic:
> View attachment 5327045


Hrmph . "My" Dark Brown looks a lot nicer on the promo photos... I'd better check with Marco...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BOTD: Midnight Blue Tuscania Demetra


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thank you   Although I really want another Clio, I decided that sorrento is a tad too soft for an otherwise structured style, albeit small. I’m likely going to go with a Bouquet Midi (black, red lining, gold HW, and a bunch of modifications). Your Diva Midi in the purple sorrento is one of my favourite MM bags, and I think the burgundy sorrento is as close as I can get to that purple, I might get it as one of my future MM bags. As for Clio, I’m probably going to get it in handmade vacchetta in black during a future sale (purse funds has depreciated these few weeks and need a bit replenishing).
> 
> That’s one juicy plum colour.


A bouquet will look beautiful in this leather and combo! I can't wait to see it. And yes, I think the vacchetta is a good call for the Cleo.


----------



## afroken

@christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?

@Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?

Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!


----------



## coach943

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!


I think picking the lining for brown bags is really difficult. I typically like contrasting colors, but I find brown to be difficult. 

I recently did dark brown with sage lining. It is my first bag with sage lining, and I really like it. Sage is definitely going to be in the running for brown bags in the future. Picture is here.

I did beige lining for my rust brown vacchetta. It turned out great, too. Picture is here.

I think I did the light fuchsia with my mahogany vacchetta Aphrodite. I don't think I have a photo of the lining, but the pink with it is not my favorite. I like the sage and beige lining better.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> The recent Hera in Aquila Matte is mine. I've only carried it once, but I love it. It has a really nice feel to it that is different than other leathers I've gotten from Marco. I like the way it drapes on Hera. I'd recommend it for a bag on the softer side like a Hera. Calista in it would be very nice.


It's gorgeous. I love the style in this leather.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I think picking the lining for brown bags is really difficult. I typically like contrasting colors, but I find brown to be difficult.
> 
> I recently did dark brown with sage lining. It is my first bag with sage lining, and I really like it. Sage is definitely going to be in the running for brown bags in the future. Picture is here.
> 
> I did beige lining for my rust brown vacchetta. It turned out great, too. Picture is here.
> 
> I think I did the light fuchsia with my mahogany vacchetta Aphrodite. I don't think I have a photo of the lining, but the pink with it is not my favorite. I like the sage and beige lining better.


This really helps as I choose a lining for my natural Sorrento midi Siena


----------



## Claudia Herzog

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!



I have three brown Massaccesis (espresso brown is actually my favorite color!).  I would choose red, apple green, or beige lining, depending on the mood you're going for.


----------



## tenKrat

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!


For dark brown Sorrento, I think light pink, lilac, light blue, red, and sage would be nice contrasting colors. For neutral colors, beige, tortilla, and cappuccino would look good.

I have a limited brown leather (Caiman iridescent) with lilac lining, and the combination is quite stunning.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Hrmph . "My" Dark Brown looks a lot nicer on the promo photos... I'd better check with Marco...


@Fancyfree , just an idea, you could always indicate to Marco in your order the particular shade you're looking for! Also, this was done later in the day, so I think indoor lighting.



Devyn Danielle said:


> BOTD: Midnight Blue Tuscania Demetra


@Devyn Danielle , I LOVE this Demetra!



afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?


@afroken, yes, hahaha, I'm flattered that you remember my love for brown! Soooo, you may have noticed that I've done lots of brown and blue: my favorite is light blue. I've also done navy but it can be a little dark. These are the ones I gravitate to, though @coach943 also made great choices (I love the beige with the rust Vacchetta)!


----------



## christinemliu

Claudia Herzog said:


> I have three brown Massaccesis (espresso brown is actually my favorite color!).  I would choose red, apple green, or beige lining, depending on the mood you're going for.


Yeah @Claudia Herzog !!! Another brown lover!!!


----------



## christinemliu

tenKrat said:


> For dark brown Sorrento, I think light pink, lilac, light blue, red, and sage would be nice contrasting colors. For neutral colors, beige, tortilla, and cappuccino would look good.
> 
> I have a limited brown leather (Caiman iridescent) with lilac lining, and the combination is quite stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5327394
> 
> View attachment 5327398


Wow @tenKrat , the closeup of the Cayman leather is spectacular there!!! And yes, love your lining suggestions haha!


----------



## samfalstaff

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> *Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!*


Sage green? Here's my dark brown tuscania with sage green lining. Colors look a little lighter than they actually are in RL.


----------



## LuvNLux

samfalstaff said:


> Sage green? Here's my dark brown tuscania with sage green lining. Colors look a little lighter than they actually are in RL.
> View attachment 5327432


Love that combo!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!



Light pink and light blue pair really well with brown.  I think marine, red, and fuchsia would look gorgeous as well. Apple green would be quite fun.  It is such a happy color.  One of my favorite linings.


----------



## afroken

coach943 said:


> I think picking the lining for brown bags is really difficult. I typically like contrasting colors, but I find brown to be difficult.
> 
> I recently did dark brown with sage lining. It is my first bag with sage lining, and I really like it. Sage is definitely going to be in the running for brown bags in the future. Picture is here.
> 
> I did beige lining for my rust brown vacchetta. It turned out great, too. Picture is here.
> 
> I think I did the light fuchsia with my mahogany vacchetta Aphrodite. I don't think I have a photo of the lining, but the pink with it is not my favorite. I like the sage and beige lining better.





Claudia Herzog said:


> I have three brown Massaccesis (espresso brown is actually my favorite color!).  I would choose red, apple green, or beige lining, depending on the mood you're going for.





tenKrat said:


> For dark brown Sorrento, I think light pink, lilac, light blue, red, and sage would be nice contrasting colors. For neutral colors, beige, tortilla, and cappuccino would look good.
> 
> I have a limited brown leather (Caiman iridescent) with lilac lining, and the combination is quite stunning.
> 
> View attachment 5327394
> 
> View attachment 5327398





christinemliu said:


> @Fancyfree , just an idea, you could always indicate to Marco in your order the particular shade you're looking for! Also, this was done later in the day, so I think indoor lighting.
> 
> 
> @Devyn Danielle , I LOVE this Demetra!
> 
> 
> @afroken, yes, hahaha, I'm flattered that you remember my love for brown! Soooo, you may have noticed that I've done lots of brown and blue: my favorite is light blue. I've also done navy but it can be a little dark. These are the ones I gravitate to, though @coach943 also made great choices (I love the beige with the rust Vacchetta)!
> View attachment 5327400





samfalstaff said:


> Sage green? Here's my dark brown tuscania with sage green lining. Colors look a little lighter than they actually are in RL.
> View attachment 5327432





carterazo said:


> Light pink and light blue pair really well with brown.  I think marine, red, and fuchsia would look gorgeous as well. Apple green would be quite fun.  It is such a happy color.  One of my favorite linings.


Thank you all!!! I'm going to take your sage advice (see what I did there? )

I'd like to run an idea with you ladies before I bother Marco again with so many questions. I'm also playing around with a Diva Midi as my sorrento order. The thing is, I find the shoulder strap width to be too narrow. Do you think a Minerva shoulder strap or Theia shoulder strap would be doable? As far as I could tell from photos, I don't think Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable, so Marco would have to make some modifications.

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Oh, that will be so gorgeous!!!


Thank you.  I am really excited about this order.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am *truly *dull and boring when it comes to choosing linings, leaning towards neutrals and minimum contrast 
So Taupe for deep browns, Tortilla for paler browns and Tortilla for golden browns


----------



## Cleda

afroken said:


> Thank you all!!! I'm going to take your sage advice (see what I did there? )
> 
> I'd like to run an idea with you ladies before I bother Marco again with so many questions. I'm also playing around with a Diva Midi as my sorrento order. The thing is, I find the shoulder strap width to be too narrow. Do you think a Minerva shoulder strap or Theia shoulder strap would be doable? As far as I could tell from photos, I don't think Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable, so Marco would have to make some modifications.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!



Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable. It also comes with a longer crossbody strap by default.

Here is Diva Midi with its shoulder strap.



With Minerva Midi's strap. Note the mismatch in strap width vs. the connecting part on body.




With Theia Midi's strap fully extended. I cannot shorten it because the current Theia strap buckle that's supposed to loop cannot fit through.




Hope this helps!


----------



## christinemliu

Adding here:


----------



## christinemliu

Obviously these all have different depths, but here's a poorly hand drawn comparison of the widths and heights of various small SLGs and small bags. Keep in mind they are approximate and shapes like Mia and Mini Zhoe fan out. I'm not sure the current dimensions of the Saturn wallet because I think Marco did change those since the Kickstarter. But, hope this helps for reference! 
Grande Penelope Messenger would be off the page so that's why that one is not there. And...totally great if someone could do this better haha!!


----------



## afroken

Cleda said:


> Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable. It also comes with a longer crossbody strap by default.
> 
> Here is Diva Midi with its shoulder strap.
> View attachment 5327569
> 
> 
> With Minerva Midi's strap. Note the mismatch in strap width vs. the connecting part on body.
> View attachment 5327570
> View attachment 5327571
> 
> 
> With Theia Midi's strap fully extended. I cannot shorten it because the current Theia strap buckle that's supposed to loop cannot fit through.
> View attachment 5327572
> View attachment 5327573
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!


Thank you so much, this is so helpful  It didn’t even cross my mind that the clip on the Minerva shoulder strap is too oversized for the Diva Midi (though I’m sure Marco could change that if I asked). Good to know that the Diva shoulder strap is removable, I don’t know how I got the idea that it’s not 

MM has the best community. Everyone is so helpful and generous with their knowledge and ideas here


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thank you all!!! I'm going to take your sage advice (see what I did there? )
> 
> I'd like to run an idea with you ladies before I bother Marco again with so many questions. I'm also playing around with a Diva Midi as my sorrento order. The thing is, I find the shoulder strap width to be too narrow. Do you think a Minerva shoulder strap or Theia shoulder strap would be doable? As far as I could tell from photos, I don't think Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable, so Marco would have to make some modifications.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!


Another vote for SAGE lining! I had it in my bordeaux midi Juliet and it was gorgeous! I think the brown tones in the sorrento leather will really pull out the green of the sage. It is a soft, subtle, and beautiful lining color.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> Thank you all!!! I'm going to take your sage advice (see what I did there? )
> 
> I'd like to run an idea with you ladies before I bother Marco again with so many questions. I'm also playing around with a Diva Midi as my sorrento order. The thing is, I find the shoulder strap width to be too narrow. Do you think a Minerva shoulder strap or Theia shoulder strap would be doable? As far as I could tell from photos, I don't think Diva Midi's shoulder strap is removable, so Marco would have to make some modifications.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts!



I don't know how wide the thea strap is, but one thing to consider is the scale of the bag. It's a small/medium bag and with the tight circle closure you probably don't want a strap that is too wide. 

Also the midi Diva strap is removable. I remove it when I wear my crossbody strap (he made that for me). Actually, the shoulder strap it came with is wider than the crossbody strap, and I like it better too.


----------



## whatevs

Just in — Rust vacchetta, dark hardware, cappuccino lining, Mia top handle and other customizations.  Lining does not photograph well - It’s a warm mid range brown, and I really like it with this leather.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

whatevs said:


> Just in — Rust vacchetta, dark hardware, cappuccino lining, Mia top handle and other customizations.  Lining does not photograph well - It’s a warm mid range brown, and I really like it with this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327930
> View attachment 5327931
> View attachment 5327933
> View attachment 5327932


Beautiful! Is this a Zhoe?


----------



## whatevs

Devyn Danielle said:


> Beautiful! Is this a Zhoe?


Yep, Zhoe legend.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> I don't know how wide the thea strap is, but one thing to consider is the scale of the bag. It's a small/medium bag and with the tight circle closure you probably don't want a strap that is too wide.
> 
> Also the midi Diva strap is removable. I remove it when I wear my crossbody strap (he made that for me). Actually, the shoulder strap it came with is wider than the crossbody strap, and I like it better too.


Thank you for pointing this out! I didn’t even think of how the theia/Minerva straps might make Diva Midi look out of proportion.

I’m very close to finalizing my order! Will post details once I’ve got everything worked out.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> @christinemliu I think you’re biggest fan of brown leather here, if I remembered correctly  for my sorrento order, I’m now thinking of dark brown as a possible choice (my mind must’ve changed 194829572 times on what colour to get). Which lining colour (fabric) do you think goes well with the dark brown?
> 
> @Fancyfree you’re another brown colour lover I think   Any recommendation on lining colour too?
> 
> Anyone else with any ideas for lining colour that goes well with brown, please give some recs! Thanks in advance!




I’ve done sage, burgundy, and beige linings in some of my brown bags. I really like burgundy and sage. I also think if you want a neutral option tortilla or taupe would work well too! (I know you weren’t asking me but figured I’d throw my two cents in LOL)


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Does anyone have any mod shots of either Juliet Midi or the full Juliet?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

whatevs said:


> Yep, Zhoe legend.



To be clear for the newer folks, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are two related but different Massaccesi designs.  As I understand it, Zhoe Legend has a flatter, rather more square front and a more accordion-like side profile than Zhoe.


----------



## afroken

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I’ve done sage, burgundy, and beige linings in some of my brown bags. I really like burgundy and sage. I also think if you want a neutral option tortilla or taupe would work well too! (I know you weren’t asking me but figured I’d throw my two cents in LOL)


Thank you so much! And I was asking everyone!  I really appreciate your recommendations and I must say I was surprised about sage, in my mind I’ve always thought that it’s a lining that goes well with green and blue - but wow, it totally stuns with brown 

I saw your posts on Facebook and I can’t wait to see your bags when they arrive! This is my first MM purchase in more than a year and I had forgotten how much I enjoyed working with Marco.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> Thank you so much! And I was asking everyone!  I really appreciate your recommendations and I must say I was surprised about sage, in my mind I’ve always thought that it’s a lining that goes well with green and blue - but wow, it totally stuns with brown
> 
> I saw your posts on Facebook and I can’t wait to see your bags when they arrive! This is my first MM purchase in more than a year and I had forgotten how much I enjoyed working with Marco.



I saw @coach943 dark brown Hera with sage and promptly ordered a brown bag with sage lining! It looked so good!! Can’t wait to see your beautiful design!!! 

And I seriously think the reason I have so many bags ordered is because Marco is incredibly too pleasant to work with LOL I like look forward to the opportunity to email with him. 10 bags later hahahaha.


----------



## whatevs

Claudia Herzog said:


> To be clear for the newer folks, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are two related but different Massaccesi designs.  As I understand it, Zhoe Legend has a flatter, rather more square front and a more accordion-like side profile than Zhoe.


Good point - in the course of my emails I dropped the “Legend” and luckily MM made a point of confirming before we finalized the order. I’ve read another post mentioning this for a different style.


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I saw @coach943 dark brown Hera with sage and promptly ordered a brown bag with sage lining! It looked so good!! Can’t wait to see your beautiful design!!!
> 
> And I seriously think the reason I have so many bags ordered is because Marco is incredibly too pleasant to work with LOL I like look forward to the opportunity to email with him. 10 bags later hahahaha.


@bagsbagzbagss likes to call Marco her most favorite very expensive pen pal. I love that!!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

christinemliu said:


> @bagsbagzbagss likes to call Marco her most favorite very expensive pen pal. I love that!!!!


It’s true! LOL


----------



## carterazo

Claudia Herzog said:


> To be clear for the newer folks, Zhoe and Zhoe Legend are two related but different Massaccesi designs.  As I understand it, Zhoe Legend has a flatter, rather more square front and a more accordion-like side profile than Zhoe.



I have both Zhoes and I agree with your description.


----------



## christinemliu




----------



## afroken

I made my sorrento order. Despite heavily leaning towards dark brown, I hemmed and hawed and went with black instead. The reason being that even though I liked dark brown sorrento the best, black goes with my wardrobe much easier. I have a lot of colourful summer clothes, and dark brown didn’t complement many of the colours.

My order:

Black sorrento Diva Midi (European Cut)
Red lining
Gold hardware
No base studs
Shoulder pad (1.5” x 6.5” fitted onto the shoulder strap): 20 euros
Wider messenger strap in black nappa: 10 euros
Key clip extended to reach bottom of bag
Thanks to everyone who gave me lots of suggestions and insights of what works and what doesn’t. I will probably eventually order something in dark brown, maybe a Bouquet Midi in the future, and look forward to getting a sage lining  

Also looking forward to reveals from those who received a MM package this week!


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> Obviously these all have different depths, but here's a poorly hand drawn comparison of the widths and heights of various small SLGs and small bags. Keep in mind they are approximate and shapes like Mia and Mini Zhoe fan out. I'm not sure the current dimensions of the Saturn wallet because I think Marco did change those since the Kickstarter. But, hope this helps for reference!
> Grande Penelope Messenger would be off the page so that's why that one is not there. And...totally great if someone could do this better haha!!
> 
> View attachment 5327857


This is wonderful!


----------



## samfalstaff

whatevs said:


> Just in — Rust vacchetta, dark hardware, cappuccino lining, Mia top handle and other customizations.  Lining does not photograph well - It’s a warm mid range brown, and I really like it with this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327930
> View attachment 5327931
> View attachment 5327933
> View attachment 5327932


This is absolutely beautiful. Is there much variation in the color?


----------



## Fancyfree

As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.

But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


Both are gorgeous! To me, the lilac makes the leather look more purple and the light blue makes it look more blue. I know it’ll be on the interior, but do you want your bag to feel more like a purple bag or a blue bag? You really can’t go wrong either way!


----------



## piosavsfan

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


Lilac!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


I like both as well, but do prefer the contrast with the lilac. Plus, more variety since you're already getting light blue! However, I love blue everything haha!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> I love the lilac!!!
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

My latest haul arrived today!! Holy moly handmade Vachetta is soooo luxurious. And it’s also my first lambskin lined bag and it’s amazing all around. 

Velvet Verona is also very cool leather. So soft and pettable. Reminds me of nubuck. 

Stardust mini zhoe is SOOOO cute and will be a fabulous night out bag. Love the built in card slots and the stardust leather is just so cool. 

It was like Christmas! I’m really excited for the rest of my handmade Vachetta bags now. I think I might see if Marco makes sheets with this stuff. I kid I kid. But I do wanna roll around on it LOL


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I made my sorrento order. Despite heavily leaning towards dark brown, I hemmed and hawed and went with black instead. The reason being that even though I liked dark brown sorrento the best, black goes with my wardrobe much easier. I have a lot of colourful summer clothes, and dark brown didn’t complement many of the colours.
> 
> My order:
> 
> Black sorrento Diva Midi (European Cut)
> Red lining
> Gold hardware
> No base studs
> Shoulder pad (1.5” x 6.5” fitted onto the shoulder strap): 20 euros
> Wider messenger strap in black nappa: 10 euros
> Key clip extended to reach bottom of bag
> Thanks to everyone who gave me lots of suggestions and insights of what works and what doesn’t. I will probably eventually order something in dark brown, maybe a Bouquet Midi in the future, and look forward to getting a sage lining
> 
> Also looking forward to reveals from those who received a MM package this week!


can't wait to see this! It will be gorgeous.


----------



## whatevs

samfalstaff said:


> This is absolutely beautiful. Is there much variation in the color?


Not really - although I think the photos make it look like there are differences. I’m going to try to get a better picture to post.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


I like the lilac. I have it in a black bag. It will really pop with that periwinkle leather.


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


I love the lilac with it. I don't think the light blue goes with it very well. The two blues are too close together on the color wheel. The lilac is much more balanced to my eye.


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My latest haul arrived today!! Holy moly handmade Vachetta is soooo luxurious. And it’s also my first lambskin lined bag and it’s amazing all around.
> 
> Velvet Verona is also very cool leather. So soft and pettable. Reminds me of nubuck.
> 
> Stardust mini zhoe is SOOOO cute and will be a fabulous night out bag. Love the built in card slots and the stardust leather is just so cool.
> 
> It was like Christmas! I’m really excited for the rest of my handmade Vachetta bags now. I think I might see if Marco makes sheets with this stuff. I kid I kid. But I do wanna roll around on it LOL


Leather sheets!!! Wow! What an incredible idea. They'd smell wonderful and would be waterproof haha. Though...might as well then just buy the hide LOL.


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My latest haul arrived today!! Holy moly handmade Vachetta is soooo luxurious. And it’s also my first lambskin lined bag and it’s amazing all around.
> 
> Velvet Verona is also very cool leather. So soft and pettable. Reminds me of nubuck.
> 
> Stardust mini zhoe is SOOOO cute and will be a fabulous night out bag. Love the built in card slots and the stardust leather is just so cool.
> 
> It was like Christmas! I’m really excited for the rest of my handmade Vachetta bags now. I think I might see if Marco makes sheets with this stuff. I kid I kid. But I do wanna roll around on it LOL


Congrats on your wonderful haul!


----------



## tenKrat

Fancyfree said:


> As previously mentioned, I am not exactly adventurous when it comes to linings .
> So my Dark Brown Soulmate will have Taupe lining and my Sapphire Blue Little Hera will have Light Blue lining.
> 
> But I do not know what lining to choose for Lavender Blue Flora....
> What do you lot think - Lilac or Light Blue?
> View attachment 5329159


Lilac


----------



## carterazo

whatevs said:


> Just in — Rust vacchetta, dark hardware, cappuccino lining, Mia top handle and other customizations.  Lining does not photograph well - It’s a warm mid range brown, and I really like it with this leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327930
> View attachment 5327931
> View attachment 5327933
> View attachment 5327932



This leather looks so yummy! Makes me want a bag in this color and I don't even do brown.


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My latest haul arrived today!! Holy moly handmade Vachetta is soooo luxurious. And it’s also my first lambskin lined bag and it’s amazing all around.
> 
> Velvet Verona is also very cool leather. So soft and pettable. Reminds me of nubuck.
> 
> Stardust mini zhoe is SOOOO cute and will be a fabulous night out bag. Love the built in card slots and the stardust leather is just so cool.
> 
> It was like Christmas! I’m really excited for the rest of my handmade Vachetta bags now. I think I might see if Marco makes sheets with this stuff. I kid I kid. But I do wanna roll around on it LOL



Congrats on your new beauties!  (I may need to borrow Little Miss M )
So, which one will you use first?


----------



## carterazo

NM


----------



## Fancyfree

Thank you all so much, @dramaprincess713 ,@piosavsfan ,@christinemliu ,@Kimbashop , @coach943 and @tenKrat -  ,
Lilac it is


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

carterazo said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!  (I may need to borrow Little Miss M )
> So, which one will you use first?


I immediately packed up miss m!!! She’s so cute and honestly I couldn’t keep my hands off the handmade Vachetta. It is soooo luxurious and exquisite. And then I did lambskin lining like whoaaaa this bag is giving me life. It’s a smidgeeee smaller than I thought it would be (mostly just in depth) but I got rid of the zipper closure which gave me more top room too so it still holds my normal daily carry stuff albeit a bit more tightly. It’s fantastic!! 

I’ll probably try the angel out next if I can bring myself to put the Vachetta down LOL


----------



## dramaprincess713

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I immediately packed up miss m!!! She’s so cute and honestly I couldn’t keep my hands off the handmade Vachetta. It is soooo luxurious and exquisite. And then I did lambskin lining like whoaaaa this bag is giving me life. It’s a smidgeeee smaller than I thought it would be (mostly just in depth) but I got rid of the zipper closure which gave me more top room too so it still holds my normal daily carry stuff albeit a bit more tightly. It’s fantastic!!
> 
> I’ll probably try the angel out next if I can bring myself to put the Vachetta down LOL


It’s so gorgeous! I’m assuming it’s smaller than a Hera Midi? If so, a regular size is probably better for me than the Little Miss M. (But I’m not buying anything…must stay strong!   )


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dramaprincess713 said:


> It’s so gorgeous! I’m assuming it’s smaller than a Hera Midi? If so, a regular size is probably better for me than the Little Miss M. (But I’m not buying anything…must stay strong!   )


I would say the little miss m is the smallest bag (outside of mini zhoe) that I own so far. Removing the zipper closure gave me a bit more wiggle room but it’s on the small side of things for sure. I can squeeze my daily carry stuff into it but it’s a tighter fit. Hera midi isn’t as tight for sure. 

I am definitely going to order a full sized Miss M next though! Just need the right leather! I’m hoping I can rally for a milk chocolate brown Handmade Vachetta but if not maybe a nappa!


----------



## coach943

My tan handmade vacchetta Selene Midi came today. It has side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin interior, gold hardware, and no hardware on the strap. I love the side pockets with the contrast stitching, as you can see by my comparison shot of my rust brown handmade vacchetta Little Selene.


----------



## Kimbashop

coach943 said:


> My tan handmade vacchetta Selene Midi came today. It has side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin interior, gold hardware, and no hardware on the strap. I love the side pockets with the contrast stitching, as you can see by my comparison shot of my rust brown handmade vacchetta Little Selene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329992
> View attachment 5329993
> View attachment 5329994


They are both beautiful. I love how the side pockets completely change the style of the bag. My guess is that they are also a bit more structured due to the double sides, and in this leather.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> My tan handmade vacchetta Selene Midi came today. It has side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin interior, gold hardware, and no hardware on the strap. I love the side pockets with the contrast stitching, as you can see by my comparison shot of my rust brown handmade vacchetta Little Selene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329992
> View attachment 5329993
> View attachment 5329994


Wowwwww these are both incredible! I love your style. That handmade Vachetta is a leather legend! Beautiful details and that beige lambskin is yummmmyyyy. Thanks for sharing! I have a midi Selene coming in pebbled but I might need one in Vachetta too. It makes such a nice little tote!


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Wowwwww these are both incredible! I love your style. That handmade Vachetta is a leather legend! Beautiful details and that beige lambskin is yummmmyyyy. Thanks for sharing! I have a midi Selene coming in pebbled but I might need one in Vachetta too. It makes such a nice little tote!


I hear you are joining the Selene Midi Anthracite Club! it is the best grey out there and the pebbled leather softens and develops a lovely sheen with time. I love mine.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kimbashop said:


> I hear you are joining the Selene Midi Anthracite Club! it is the best grey out there and the pebbled leather softens and develops a lovely sheen with time. I love mine.




I totally am!! I’m really excited for that one! It looks so beautiful!! I did avio lambskin lining too which I’m doubly excited about.


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I totally am!! I’m really excited for that one! It looks so beautiful!! I did avio lambskin lining too which I’m doubly excited about.


I have marine blue lining and mine and it is really pretty. I think the avio lining will bring out the strong blue undertones in the grey leather. I love my midi-Selene. It's a great mom/work/gym bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> I have marine blue lining and mine and it is really pretty. I think the avio lining will bring out the strong blue undertones in the grey leather. I love my midi-Selene. It's a great mom/work/gym bag.


@bagsbagzbagss Too bad we can't all beam over to Italy, you, @Kimbashop @coach943 @BittyMonkey @jkern04 , me, and I think there might be one more? with our anthracite Pebbled Selenes and take a group photo !!!


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> @bagsbagzbagss Too bad we can't all beam over to Italy, you, @Kimbashop @coach943 @BittyMonkey @jkern04 , me, and I think there might be one more? with our anthracite Pebbled Selenes and take a group photo !!!


I do love my Anthracite Selene and has converted me to carrying a tote daily rather than just for certain occasions.


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I immediately packed up miss m!!! She’s so cute and honestly I couldn’t keep my hands off the handmade Vachetta. It is soooo luxurious and exquisite. And then I did lambskin lining like whoaaaa this bag is giving me life. It’s a smidgeeee smaller than I thought it would be (mostly just in depth) but I got rid of the zipper closure which gave me more top room too so it still holds my normal daily carry stuff albeit a bit more tightly. It’s fantastic!!
> 
> I’ll probably try the angel out next if I can bring myself to put the Vachetta down LOL



She sounds perfect!


----------



## carterazo

coach943 said:


> My tan handmade vacchetta Selene Midi came today. It has side pockets, beige contrast stitching, beige lambskin interior, gold hardware, and no hardware on the strap. I love the side pockets with the contrast stitching, as you can see by my comparison shot of my rust brown handmade vacchetta Little Selene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5329992
> View attachment 5329993
> View attachment 5329994



That leather!  Congrats!


----------



## jkern04

Just got a white box today and very excited.  Ordered a Selene Midi (of all things for me!) in Caramel Merinos, light gunmetal hardware, Burgundy lambskin lining, simplified handles with reinforced holders for the handles (I'm a pack rat).  It does have the feet with extra backing on the bottom, a little longer on the straps, and the double pocket inside I requested to be just one slip pocket.  My phone fits!  The leather is very soft and the bag is perfect!

The second bag is an Iride in Black Fiore, light gunmetal hardware, Avio lambskin lining, and an additional adjustable leather strap.  The bag is absolutely beautiful and Marco even sent an additional buckle for the bag.  But, I hate to say there are a couple of things wrong based on my order/invoice details and I so don't want to go back to Marco.



Aren't these just gorgeous bags!  However, when I took Iride out of the dust bag my first thought is that the hardware was gold.  I have not seen light gunmetal before and read that it is warmer, so maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.  But, the chain inside was most definitely gold and the extra buckle I was pretty sure was gold.  Once I unpacked the Selene, that also has light gunmetal, I am pretty certain the Iride has the wrong hardware.

Below is a comparison shot of the extra buckle and the buckle/latch on the bag itself.



This is a comparison of the gold chain, the buckle, and the hardware on the Selene.  They look like different colors to me and the extra buckle looks closer in color to the gold chain.  The other issue was I requested an additional slip pocket added inside the bag.  This one may be on me and not understanding how that is added because it is one that has two separate pockets.  Unfortunately, my phone doesn't fit.  The slip pocket is really of no concern, I can always find something that will fit in those!  But, I really don't like gold hardware....


----------



## christinemliu

jkern04 said:


> Just got a white box today and very excited.  Ordered a Selene Midi (of all things for me!) in Caramel Merinos, light gunmetal hardware, Burgundy lambskin lining, simplified handles with reinforced holders for the handles (I'm a pack rat).  It does have the feet with extra backing on the bottom, a little longer on the straps, and the double pocket inside I requested to be just one slip pocket.  My phone fits!  The leather is very soft and the bag is perfect!
> 
> The second bag is an Iride in Black Fiore, light gunmetal hardware, Avio lambskin lining, and an additional adjustable leather strap.  The bag is absolutely beautiful and Marco even sent an additional buckle for the bag.  But, I hate to say there are a couple of things wrong based on my order/invoice details and I so don't want to go back to Marco.
> 
> View attachment 5330258
> 
> Aren't these just gorgeous bags!  However, when I took Iride out of the dust bag my first thought is that the hardware was gold.  I have not seen light gunmetal before and read that it is warmer, so maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.  But, the chain inside was most definitely gold and the extra buckle I was pretty sure was gold.  Once I unpacked the Selene, that also has light gunmetal, I am pretty certain the Iride has the wrong hardware.
> 
> Below is a comparison shot of the extra buckle and the buckle/latch on the bag itself.
> View attachment 5330259
> 
> 
> This is a comparison of the gold chain, the buckle, and the hardware on the Selene.  They look like different colors to me and the extra buckle looks closer in color to the gold chain.  The other issue was I requested an additional slip pocket added inside the bag.  This one may be on me and not understanding how that is added because it is one that has two separate pockets.  Unfortunately, my phone doesn't fit.  The slip pocket is really of no concern, I can always find something that will fit in those!  But, I really don't like gold hardware....
> View attachment 5330260


Oh @jkern04 , your Selene Midi is gorgeous! Could we see a shot of the lambskin lining? And the Iride is pretty but I am sorry about the error(s). You could mention to Marco and see if he has a solution? I get it, I prefer silver / gunmetal myself.


----------



## jkern04

christinemliu said:


> Could we see a shot of the lambskin lining?


@christinemliu, when I get more time I will do that.  We have severe thunderstorms rolling in and want to get the pups settled before it starts.  The little ones don't mind the thunder and lightening, but Lacey is terrified.


----------



## christinemliu

jkern04 said:


> @christinemliu, when I get more time I will do that.  We have severe thunderstorms rolling in and want to get the pups settled before it starts.  The little ones don't mind the thunder and lightening, but Lacey is terrified.


@jkern04 sure! Stay safe and hope the doggies get settled, including Lacey!!!


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> Just got a white box today and very excited.  Ordered a Selene Midi (of all things for me!) in Caramel Merinos, light gunmetal hardware, Burgundy lambskin lining, simplified handles with reinforced holders for the handles (I'm a pack rat).  It does have the feet with extra backing on the bottom, a little longer on the straps, and the double pocket inside I requested to be just one slip pocket.  My phone fits!  The leather is very soft and the bag is perfect!
> 
> The second bag is an Iride in Black Fiore, light gunmetal hardware, Avio lambskin lining, and an additional adjustable leather strap.  The bag is absolutely beautiful and Marco even sent an additional buckle for the bag.  But, I hate to say there are a couple of things wrong based on my order/invoice details and I so don't want to go back to Marco.
> 
> View attachment 5330258
> 
> Aren't these just gorgeous bags!  However, when I took Iride out of the dust bag my first thought is that the hardware was gold.  I have not seen light gunmetal before and read that it is warmer, so maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.  But, the chain inside was most definitely gold and the extra buckle I was pretty sure was gold.  Once I unpacked the Selene, that also has light gunmetal, I am pretty certain the Iride has the wrong hardware.
> 
> Below is a comparison shot of the extra buckle and the buckle/latch on the bag itself.
> View attachment 5330259
> 
> 
> This is a comparison of the gold chain, the buckle, and the hardware on the Selene.  They look like different colors to me and the extra buckle looks closer in color to the gold chain.  The other issue was I requested an additional slip pocket added inside the bag.  This one may be on me and not understanding how that is added because it is one that has two separate pockets.  Unfortunately, my phone doesn't fit.  The slip pocket is really of no concern, I can always find something that will fit in those!  But, I really don't like gold hardware....
> View attachment 5330260


If you are unhappy with the Iride hardware and you feel it is gold and not light gunmetal contact Marco. I have always contacted him about things like this and he corrects it. Let him take a look and give him the opportunity to correct it if it is not what you ordered.
I have found that he wants to make sure customers are pleased with their purchases and he will always correct any mistake given the chance.


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> Just got a white box today and very excited.  Ordered a Selene Midi (of all things for me!) in Caramel Merinos, light gunmetal hardware, Burgundy lambskin lining, simplified handles with reinforced holders for the handles (I'm a pack rat).  It does have the feet with extra backing on the bottom, a little longer on the straps, and the double pocket inside I requested to be just one slip pocket.  My phone fits!  The leather is very soft and the bag is perfect!
> 
> The second bag is an Iride in Black Fiore, light gunmetal hardware, Avio lambskin lining, and an additional adjustable leather strap.  The bag is absolutely beautiful and Marco even sent an additional buckle for the bag.  But, I hate to say there are a couple of things wrong based on my order/invoice details and I so don't want to go back to Marco.
> 
> View attachment 5330258
> 
> Aren't these just gorgeous bags!  However, when I took Iride out of the dust bag my first thought is that the hardware was gold.  I have not seen light gunmetal before and read that it is warmer, so maybe I'm just looking at it wrong.  But, the chain inside was most definitely gold and the extra buckle I was pretty sure was gold.  Once I unpacked the Selene, that also has light gunmetal, I am pretty certain the Iride has the wrong hardware.
> 
> Below is a comparison shot of the extra buckle and the buckle/latch on the bag itself.
> View attachment 5330259
> 
> 
> This is a comparison of the gold chain, the buckle, and the hardware on the Selene.  They look like different colors to me and the extra buckle looks closer in color to the gold chain.  The other issue was I requested an additional slip pocket added inside the bag.  This one may be on me and not understanding how that is added because it is one that has two separate pockets.  Unfortunately, my phone doesn't fit.  The slip pocket is really of no concern, I can always find something that will fit in those!  But, I really don't like gold hardware....
> View attachment 5330260


If incorrect hardware, Marco will make you a new Iride  
Mistakes do happen, but Marco always rectifies them. 
And as he will be making a new bag, you can specify how you want the inner pockets.

For future orders: make sure to double check text in Marco's invoice, many mistakes are then avoided.


----------



## christinemliu

All you Theia and Theia Midi owners who have posted here influenced my very first Theia Midi which arrived yesterday!!! This is my first one ever, after lusting for this style for a long time but choosing other styles to try first. This is Blue Jay Velvet Verona with contrast stitching and edge painting (also a first!!), dark grey lining, added exterior zip pocket (reverse zip), added messenger strap, and dark gunmetal hardware. I really was unsure about the non-functional half moon on the front (which you can ask Marco to leave out), but I really think, especially with the contrast stitching, it's super cute. The color is coming slightly darker in the pics where you can see the whole bag and much lighter in the closeups, sorry, poor lighting. Last pics compare Theia Midi with Angelica.


----------



## jkern04

Fancyfree said:


> If incorrect hardware, Marco will make you a new Iride
> Mistakes do happen, but Marco always rectifies them.
> And as he will be making a new bag, you can specify how you want the inner pockets.
> 
> For future orders: make sure to double check text in Marco's invoice, many mistakes are then avoided.


I did double check the invoice before it was finalized and verified the one included with the packing slip.  It does say light gunmetal hardware, it was just a mistake.  My misunderstanding was on the pockets.  I did say interior slip pocket, which is apparently the divided pocket.  What is written for the Selene is interior flat pocket.  So, that is how they know the difference between the two.  Now I do too!  



djfmn said:


> If you are unhappy with the Iride hardware and you feel it is gold and not light gunmetal contact Marco. I have always contacted him about things like this and he corrects it. Let him take a look and give him the opportunity to correct it if it is not what you ordered.
> I have found that he wants to make sure customers are pleased with their purchases and he will always correct any mistake given the chance.


I probably will, but ask if there is a way it can be handled without having to make a new bag.  If the latch on the outside can be switched to the correct hardware, it really doesn't matter that the interior zip happens to be gold.  The chain can easily be switched to the right color.  Not sure about the options on the adjustable strap.  I have not removed the wrapping but I know the clasps are gold.  If that has to be remade, that is just a strip of leather and much less expensive than an entire bag, including lambskin lining.

Thanks everyone for the advice.  Fortunately, Iride does not have a lot of exterior hardware so hopefully this can be corrected easily.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> All you Theia and Theia Midi owners who have posted here influenced my very first Theia Midi which arrived yesterday!!! This is my first one ever, after lusting for this style for a long time but choosing other styles to try first. This is Blue Jay Velvet Verona with contrast stitching and edge painting (also a first!!), dark grey lining, added exterior zip pocket (reverse zip), added messenger strap, and dark gunmetal hardware. I really was unsure about the non-functional half moon on the front (which you can ask Marco to leave out), but I really think, especially with the contrast stitching, it's super cute. The color is coming slightly darker in the pics where you can see the whole bag and much lighter in the closeups, sorry, poor lighting. Last pics compare Theia Midi with Angelica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5330553
> View attachment 5330554
> View attachment 5330555
> View attachment 5330557
> View attachment 5330558
> View attachment 5330559
> View attachment 5330560


The grey Verona and dark hardware give this bag an edgy boho feel. Love it!


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> I did double check the invoice before it was finalized and verified the one included with the packing slip.  It does say light gunmetal hardware, it was just a mistake.  My misunderstanding was on the pockets.  I did say interior slip pocket, which is apparently the divided pocket.  What is written for the Selene is interior flat pocket.  So, that is how they know the difference between the two.  Now I do too!
> 
> 
> I probably will, but ask if there is a way it can be handled without having to make a new bag.  If the latch on the outside can be switched to the correct hardware, it really doesn't matter that the interior zip happens to be gold.  The chain can easily be switched to the right color.  Not sure about the options on the adjustable strap.  I have not removed the wrapping but I know the clasps are gold.  If that has to be remade, that is just a strip of leather and much less expensive than an entire bag, including lambskin lining.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice.  Fortunately, Iride does not have a lot of exterior hardware so hopefully this can be corrected easily.


Just chiming in here to say what has already been said. Contact Marco about getting it fixed. He is usually very good at redoing orders, and you deserve to have the bag you paid for.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I would say the little miss m is the smallest bag (outside of mini zhoe) that I own so far. Removing the zipper closure gave me a bit more wiggle room but it’s on the small side of things for sure. I can squeeze my daily carry stuff into it but it’s a tighter fit. Hera midi isn’t as tight for sure.
> 
> I am definitely going to order a full sized Miss M next though! Just need the right leather! I’m hoping I can rally for a milk chocolate brown Handmade Vachetta but if not maybe a nappa!


I agree that it is a little small if you carry more than I do, which is basically nothing, lol . But it works well for me and I have one coming in the handmade vacchetta.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I agree that it is a little small if you carry more than I do, which is basically nothing, lol . But it works well for me and I have one coming in the handmade vacchetta.


Handmade Vachetta makes this little cutie feel sooooo luxurious and exquisite! I cannot wait to see yours! Honestly I was surprised despite her petite shape and size she still held my necessities. I don’t carry a ton but not a little either and it’s “tight” but totally organized and perfect. It’s such a classy and polished design I love it. It’s quickly become a favorite! This and Angelica are tied in my heart right now!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

@Kimbashop i think I spy a Modena in your avatar! Do you love it? That style is on my maybe list LOL I’d love to hear more about it!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

This is what the little Miss M can hold! And I still have room to tuck my long strap in on top when using the grab handles!


----------



## samfalstaff

I haven’t felt the need yet to move out of my Charlotte midi shoulder/crossbody bag. Holds a ton and it’s so comfortable!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> I haven’t felt the need yet to move out of my Charlotte midi shoulder/crossbody bag. Holds a ton and it’s so comfortable!
> View attachment 5331216


Love this!! What leather?


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Love this!! What leather?


Butterscotch pebbled. Sturdy but somewhat soft and pliant.


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> @Kimbashop i think I spy a Modena in your avatar! Do you love it? That style is on my maybe list LOL I’d love to hear more about it!


Good eye! I love this bag. It is my go-to work bag because it can comfortably fit my laptop, files, wallet, and other stuff I need for work. Before the pandemic, this was my most-used MM bag. The front pockets are good for things like business cards, coffee cards, shopping lists, key fobs, kleenex, and now masks. I use those pockets for all sorts of things. The inside has the typical zippered and slip pockets. I got it in black nappa (divine), silver hardware, and lilac lining. The Nappa makes it a bit dressy but not over the top, which I needed for certain aspects of work life. One of the things I love most about the Modena is that it is a really unique shape -- almost square and fairly slim. I haven't seen anything else like it on the market. Marco also makes a midi-version of this size, but the full size works for me well and I don't find it too big at all.

One thing is that it is fairly narrow and tall, so it suits items that are similar. It makes a great book, paper, and files tote for that reason.

This is one of those bags that seems to look good in any of Marco's leathers, and I think it would be stunning in vacchetta. Happy to give you more deets if you wish.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kimbashop said:


> Good eye! I love this bag. It is my go-to work bag because it can comfortably fit my laptop, files, wallet, and other stuff I need for work. Before the pandemic, this was my most-used MM bag. The front pockets are good for things like business cards, coffee cards, shopping lists, key fobs, kleenex, and now masks. I use those pockets for all sorts of things. The inside has the typical zippered and slip pockets. I got it in black nappa (divine), silver hardware, and lilac lining. The Nappa makes it a bit dressy but not over the top, which I needed for certain aspects of work life. One of the things I love most about the Modena is that it is a really unique shape -- almost square and fairly slim. I haven't seen anything else like it on the market. Marco also makes a midi-version of this size, but the full size works for me well and I don't find it too big at all.
> 
> One thing is that it is fairly narrow and tall, so it suits items that are similar. It makes a great book, paper, and files tote for that reason.
> 
> This is one of those bags that seems to look good in any of Marco's leathers, and I think it would be stunning in vacchetta. Happy to give you more deets if you wish.


Ahhh thank you! This is a lovely detailed insight into this awesome bag and it’s moving over to my must have list! I love the pop of lavender on that black as well! Beautiful design. 

I also have been thinking about nappa! I haven’t tried that one yet - you love it? Smooth and satiny right?


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> I haven’t felt the need yet to move out of my Charlotte midi shoulder/crossbody bag. Holds a ton and it’s so comfortable!
> View attachment 5331216


I also have this bag and it holds a lot more than I expected. It's an easy bag to carry.wr are bag twins


----------



## jkern04

Kimbashop said:


> It is my go-to work bag because it can comfortably fit my laptop, files, wallet, and other stuff I need for work.


How about a bottle of water?  That was a concern of mine because it was fairly thin.  Other than that, it looks perfect!


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ahhh thank you! This is a lovely detailed insight into this awesome bag and it’s moving over to my must have list! I love the pop of lavender on that black as well! Beautiful design.
> 
> I also have been thinking about nappa! I haven’t tried that one yet - you love it? Smooth and satiny right?


True confession: At first, I didn’t love the Nappa because it had a protective Shiny finish on it that prevented me from feeling the leather itself and it was very stiff. BUT after a couple of months of using it regularly the leather softened considerably and now it is one of my faves. It’s a gorgeous, even, deep, satiny black. I would order nappa for any bags that you want to be on the dressier or formal side, or if you are just a fan of smooth leather in general (e.g., I think it looks great on the more casual Diva). The color selection is incredible.

I posted some photos on the FB Modena album as well as the WIMB album.


----------



## Kimbashop

jkern04 said:


> How about a bottle of water?  That was a concern of mine because it was fairly thin.  Other than that, it looks perfect!


Yes-  I fit my swell bottle in there, too! That is one advantage of tall bags, I think, and this one can easily hold a water bottle in an upright position. You could even request that Marco add a water bottle holder pocket. I know he has done that for other customers.


----------



## Fancyfree

I am obsessing over Air Force Blue Handmade Vacchetta.... 



Has anyone here ordered a bag in this leather?
Would so love to see photos...


----------



## jkern04

Additional pics of the Selene midi, front and back again.





These next two are the interior of the bag in artificial light, Burgundy Lambskin lining.





These are interior pics in natural light as best I could.





This is the bag packed with everything I had in my full-sized Selene.  It fits with a little room to spare on the sides and front to back.  Plenty of room to put something on top.



The bag is obviously noticeably lighter due to the size and the leather.  This bag is Merinos and my full is Pebbled.  I did request the straps to be extended and will do even longer if I get this size again.  On the regular Selene, the handles connectors are further apart also giving extra room when putting the bag over the shoulder.  If wearing a jacket or heavy shirt, it's tighter than I care for.  I guessed as best I could and it's really close.

The Burgundy lambskin is closer in color to the pics in artificial light.  Just wanted some good shots of the interior.  The lambskin seems to give a bit more structure to the pockets and such a luxury feel.  The color is very similar to the Port Merinos.  The Port seems to lean a bit more purple while the Burgundy leans a bit more brick, if that makes sense.  I think it's a lovely color.


----------



## jkern04

This is the Iride.  Front, back, and interior of the Avio Lambskin lining.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> I am obsessing over Air Force Blue Handmade Vacchetta....
> View attachment 5331701
> View attachment 5331698
> 
> Has anyone here ordered a bag in this leather?
> Would so love to see photos...


I have ordered a bag in this leather but I was one of the last to order during the promotion and then I told Marco that I needed more time to decide on a lining. I eventually decided on a lambskin lining of caramel and it is for a Little Charlotte satchel. Unfortunately it won't get it for some time.


----------



## djfmn

jkern04 said:


> This is the Iride.  Front, back, and interior of the Avio Lambskin lining.
> View attachment 5331746
> 
> View attachment 5331747
> 
> View attachment 5331749


Wow this is gorgeous. I love the lining you selected. I have been so tempted to get an Iride your leather and lining choice is stunning. Seeing this bag I am definitely going to get an Iride.


----------



## Fancyfree

djfmn said:


> I have ordered a bag in this leather but I was one of the last to order during the promotion and then I told Marco that I needed more time to decide on a lining. I eventually decided on a lambskin lining of caramel and it is for a Little Charlotte satchel. Unfortunately it won't get it for some time.


So happy I will hopefully be allowed to see photos of your bag in Air Force Blue 

Any more Air Force Blue Handmade Vacchettas out there? 
(In the making or in the arms of their owner...? )


----------



## carterazo

jkern04 said:


> Additional pics of the Selene midi, front and back again.
> View attachment 5331725
> 
> View attachment 5331728
> 
> 
> These next two are the interior of the bag in artificial light, Burgundy Lambskin lining.
> View attachment 5331730
> 
> View attachment 5331731
> 
> 
> These are interior pics in natural light as best I could.
> View attachment 5331733
> 
> View attachment 5331734
> 
> 
> This is the bag packed with everything I had in my full-sized Selene.  It fits with a little room to spare on the sides and front to back.  Plenty of room to put something on top.
> View attachment 5331735
> 
> 
> The bag is obviously noticeably lighter due to the size and the leather.  This bag is Merinos and my full is Pebbled.  I did request the straps to be extended and will do even longer if I get this size again.  On the regular Selene, the handles connectors are further apart also giving extra room when putting the bag over the shoulder.  If wearing a jacket or heavy shirt, it's tighter than I care for.  I guessed as best I could and it's really close.
> 
> The Burgundy lambskin is closer in color to the pics in artificial light.  Just wanted some good shots of the interior.  The lambskin seems to give a bit more structure to the pockets and such a luxury feel.  The color is very similar to the Port Merinos.  The Port seems to lean a bit more purple while the Burgundy leans a bit more brick, if that makes sense.  I think it's a lovely color.



Beautiful combination with the lining!  Both colors look like something yummy to eat.   I am loving all the lambskin lining.It really elevates the bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).

Marco wrote:
_            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!! 

 _


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).
> 
> Marco wrote:
> _            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!!
> 
> _



He's so funny!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).
> 
> Marco wrote:
> _            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!!
> 
> _


I just laughed out loud! He is so funny. We all enable each other to branch out!! I love when it pays off! I can’t wait to see this beautiful design!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).
> 
> Marco wrote:
> _            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!!
> 
> _


I love talking with Marco! The man knows every customer’s nuances and is just a pleasure to work with. My bag collection increased by 1/4 or 1/3 since I got to know MM, and my collection was already big to begin with! I have a little Penelope with lilac lining, I love it!

I just purchased a marine pompei Little Athena on BST from a lovely MM fan. Blue (not to dark nor light) pompei Little Athena is a colour/leather/style that I’ve wanted to try for some time, but wasn’t ready to commit to a full made-to-order bag yet. Glad I was able to find this exact combination on the BST at a great price. I heard pompei is very heavy duty in tough weather, can’t wait to finally try it out!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I love talking with Marco! The man knows every customer’s nuances and is just a pleasure to work with. My bag collection increased by 1/4 or 1/3 since I got to know MM, and my collection was already big to begin with! I have a little Penelope with lilac lining, I love it!
> 
> I just purchased a marine pompei Little Athena on BST from a lovely MM fan. Blue (not to dark nor light) pompei Little Athena is a colour/leather/style that I’ve wanted to try for some time, but wasn’t ready to commit to a full made-to-order bag yet. Glad I was able to find this exact combination on the BST at a great price. I heard pompei is very heavy duty in tough weather, can’t wait to finally try it out!


Pompei is great, only thing it can't take is hand-sanitizer - stains it instantly


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> I love talking with Marco! The man knows every customer’s nuances and is just a pleasure to work with. My bag collection increased by 1/4 or 1/3 since I got to know MM, and my collection was already big to begin with! I have a little Penelope with lilac lining, I love it!
> 
> I just purchased a marine pompei Little Athena on BST from a lovely MM fan. Blue (not to dark nor light) pompei Little Athena is a colour/leather/style that I’ve wanted to try for some time, but wasn’t ready to commit to a full made-to-order bag yet. Glad I was able to find this exact combination on the BST at a great price. I heard pompei is very heavy duty in tough weather, can’t wait to finally try it out!


I have a Pompei Charlotte. It’s not a leather I probably ever would have picked but it’s really nice! Smooth and satiny and it like glows!! Beautiful.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Are the standard straps for the Miss M/Little Miss M adjustable does anyone know? And if they are about how much of an adjustment do you get between the shortest and longest settings?


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Are the standard straps for the Miss M/Little Miss M adjustable does anyone know? And if they are about how much of an adjustment do you get between the shortest and longest settings?


They are adjustable. Here's a picture of my Miss M straps. There are three holes. The distance between the longest and shortest holes is about 2 inches. The strap drop on the bag pictured is a little under 11" with the buckle in the top hole. (Miss M straps are my favorite, by the way. They are super-comfortable and stay on my shoulder better than other bag that I own.)


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> They are adjustable. Here's a picture of my Miss M straps. There are three holes. The distance between the longest and shortest holes is about 2 inches. The strap drop on the bag pictured is a little under 11" with the buckle in the top hole. (Miss M straps are my favorite, by the way. They are super-comfortable and stay on my shoulder better than other bag that I own.)
> View attachment 5332791


This is so helpful thank you! I love the ingenious idea of adjustable strapping like this and soulmate! So thoughtful! Thank you so much! I’m planning a full sized Miss M now hehe.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Would there be any other interest in Marco sourcing a “milk chocolate” medium brown Handmade Vachetta?


----------



## piosavsfan

Bigger Astra Satchel update from Marco!!

"It will take a bit of time before it will be possible to show a final sample to customers but in the meantime I can let you have all details about this new version:

Top width: 11.5" (cm. 29,5)
Max. width: 14” (cm. 35,7)
Height: 9.5” (cm. 24,2)
Depth: 3.9” (cm. 9,9)
Top handle drop: 3.3" (cm. 8)
Top handle max. width: 1.4" (cm. 3,5)
Removable adjustable strap average length: 41” (cm. 104)
Removable adjustable strap average drop: 20.5" (cm. 52)

Weight: 1lb 15.74oz (0,900)

Cost of Astra Satchel Large will be € 500,0"


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Calista lovers - would you do a calista in aquila or sorrento?


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Would there be any other interest in Marco sourcing a “milk chocolate” medium brown Handmade Vachetta?


I'd be interested. What's the leather on the first pic? Looks like nappa.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> I'd be interested. What's the leather on the first pic? Looks like nappa.


Oops I should have clarified. I just used those pics to demonstrate the shade of brown I was kinda going for! 

That is a flat calf in the pic (like pompei and nappa) but I just loved the shade of brown and would probably die if he found a HMV in a similar color!


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oops I should have clarified. I just used those pics to demonstrate the shade of brown I was kinda going for!
> 
> That is a flat calf in the pic (like pompei and nappa) but I just loved the shade of brown and would probably die if he found a HMV in a similar color!


I agree. The first picture is striking, but the color seems to vary quite a bit with the handmade vachetta. So you might not get that lovely saturated chocolate brown color.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> I agree. The first picture is striking, but the color seems to vary quite a bit with the handmade vachetta. So you might not get that lovely saturated chocolate brown color.


That’s ok I love the variation in the HMV! I just think the rust is a bit red and the tan too light so was hoping for a medium brown! But I might just do tan if it’s not possible though cuz that’s beautiful too!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Bump for Bags


Hey @Devyn Danielle what strap drop did you do on your beautiful Victoria?


----------



## reneeluvscoach

I don't post in TPF much, but just have to say how gobsmacked I am that the DESIGNER HIMSELF responds to all emails/orders and gets to know his customers!  How often does that happen?? Just about every order is a CUSTOM design for a fraction of the cost of the High End designers. IIRC, it was the same with Jackie at BE, although after a while I think she had assistants respond directly, which was still pretty cool.


----------



## afroken

BOTD - Little Muse in orange pebbled. The detailing of this bag is out of the world. Super cute.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

reneeluvscoach said:


> I don't post in TPF much, but just have to say how gobsmacked I am that the DESIGNER HIMSELF responds to all emails/orders and gets to know his customers!  How often does that happen?? Just about every order is a CUSTOM design for a fraction of the cost of the High End designers. IIRC, it was the same with Jackie at BE, although after a while I think she had assistants respond directly, which was still pretty cool.


It’s really so special!!! Idk how he finds the time to do it all. He must never sleep. But I totally adore him! Such a special thing we have here!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> BOTD - Little Muse in orange pebbled. The detailing of this bag is out of the world. Super cute.
> 
> View attachment 5333117


The Little Muse is so stinking cute  what all does she hold?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey @Devyn Danielle what strap drop did you do on your beautiful Victoria?


Hey @bagsbagzbagss I don’t modify the strap drop for Victoria.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Hey @bagsbagzbagss I don’t modify the strap drop for Victoria.


Thank you!! And thanks for sharing those pics again I love how it looks on you and it’s so helpful. I think if I get a second Victoria I’ll do no flap like you too! I like the flap but like the streamlined tote look without too! Love how we can really make these uniquely ours with all those subtle changes!


----------



## afroken

bagsbagzbagss said:


> The Little Muse is so stinking cute  what all does she hold?


This little darling holds a TON!


Hand sanitizer
Hand cream
Pepper spray
Card holder
Umbrella
Memobottle
E-reader
Extra masks
Little Penelope


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> This little darling holds a TON!
> 
> 
> Hand sanitizer
> Hand cream
> Pepper spray
> Card holder
> Umbrella
> Memobottle
> E-reader
> Extra masks
> Little Penelope
> 
> View attachment 5333161


Wowoowww I am impressed!! Now I need to add this cutie to my list!


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> BOTD - Little Muse in orange pebbled. The detailing of this bag is out of the world. Super cute.
> 
> View attachment 5333117


it's great to see this bag again. I love the shape of the muse in all sizes.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).
> 
> Marco wrote:
> _            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!!
> 
> _


This is hilarious and I love the way Marco expresses himself. I think lilac lining will be gorgeous.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> BTW, Marco is highly amused that you girls convinced me to go for lilac lining (the closest to pink I have ever come in anything I own).
> 
> Marco wrote:
> _            I admit I'm very worried about you: lilac lining after a chat on TPF!!! I think you could be positive, illness is more dangerous                 than covid!!! Soon you'll have a collection of fuchsia bags without knowing why!!!
> 
> _


Marco's hilarious!



reneeluvscoach said:


> I don't post in TPF much, but just have to say how gobsmacked I am that the DESIGNER HIMSELF responds to all emails/orders and gets to know his customers!  How often does that happen?? Just about every order is a CUSTOM design for a fraction of the cost of the High End designers. IIRC, it was the same with Jackie at BE, although after a while I think she had assistants respond directly, which was still pretty cool.


Hi @reneeluvscoach! So great to have you here. I know! There's soooo many things that are amazing about ordering bags from him. I feel like we could go on and on. The three generations of Italian bag-making that we get with him from the high end leathers to the can't be beat quality in every detail, a unique bag made just for you, and more. It's like continual toppings on a sundae and eventually it just topples over in sugary goodness hahaha.



afroken said:


> This little darling holds a TON!
> 
> 
> Hand sanitizer
> Hand cream
> Pepper spray
> Card holder
> Umbrella
> Memobottle
> E-reader
> Extra masks
> Little Penelope


Nooooo, seriously @afroken, an umbrella plus all this fits in Little Muse??? It's on my wishlist...but why, oh why, @bagsbagzbagss did you have to ask what fits in here...I thought it would be a special occasion bag...but this thing holds a lot!! I showed in my Theia Midi video what I carry for the most part and I think that would all fit in here, whoa.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

christinemliu said:


> Marco's hilarious!
> 
> 
> Hi @reneeluvscoach! So great to have you here. I know! There's soooo many things that are amazing about ordering bags from him. I feel like we could go on and on. The three generations of Italian bag-making that we get with him from the high end leathers to the can't be beat quality in every detail, a unique bag made just for you, and more. It's like continual toppings on a sundae and eventually it just topples over in sugary goodness hahaha.
> 
> 
> Nooooo, seriously @afroken, an umbrella plus all this fits in Little Muse??? It's on my wishlist...but why, oh why, @bagsbagzbagss did you have to ask what fits in here...I thought it would be a special occasion bag...but this thing holds a lot!! I showed in my Theia Midi video what I carry for the most part and I think that would all fit in here, whoa.


Girl I did it to myself too. I was like the midi is good. Now I’m over here like dannnnggg need a little too! It’s so cute!


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Nooooo, seriously @afroken, an umbrella plus all this fits in Little Muse??? It's on my wishlist...but why, oh why, @bagsbagzbagss did you have to ask what fits in here...I thought it would be a special occasion bag...but this thing holds a lot!! I showed in my Theia Midi video what I carry for the most part and I think that would all fit in here, whoa.





bagsbagzbagss said:


> Girl I did it to myself too. I was like the midi is good. Now I’m over here like dannnnggg need a little too! It’s so cute!


For the size, the Little Muse holds a surprising amount. I usually wear it handheld and sides unbuttoned, and in addition to what I have shown, I can still easily fit in my phone and a soft glasses case. However, if I were to wear it crossbody, I might have to either take out the umbrella or the memobottle (mine is the smallest size). You could technically fit in both if you were to do crossbody, but it might be a bit tight.

I do find the default length of the crossbody strap for Little Muse to be really long even on the shortest setting. I bought mine on the BST, but when I get another Little Muse, I will definitely either ask Marco to shorten the crossbody strap, or add more holes. For reference I’m 5’3-5’4.

I plan to get at least one more Little Muse, most likely in the handmade vacchetta in rust. I would also like to get one in the lighter leathers, either nappa or pompei, as mine (pebbled) can be a bit heavy when I carry it for a long time. Then again I am carrying around a water bottle which probably makes all bags a bit heavy!

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> For the size, the Little Muse holds a surprising amount. I usually wear it handheld and sides unbuttoned, and in addition to what I have shown, I can still easily fit in my phone and a soft glasses case. However, if I were to wear it crossbody, I might have to either take out the umbrella or the memobottle (mine is the smallest size). You could technically fit in both if you were to do crossbody, but it might be a bit tight.
> 
> I do find the default length of the crossbody strap for Little Muse to be really long even on the shortest setting. I bought mine on the BST, but when I get another Little Muse, I will definitely either ask Marco to shorten the crossbody strap, or add more holes. For reference I’m 5’3-5’4.
> 
> I plan to get at least one more Little Muse, most likely in the handmade vacchetta in rust. I would also like to get one in the lighter leathers, either nappa or pompei, as mine (pebbled) can be a bit heavy when I carry it for a long time. Then again I am carrying around a water bottle which probably makes all bags a bit heavy!
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any questions


Thank you so much @afroken!!! Yes, sorry, one more question ...shhhh @bagsbagzbagss ... do you think it would look weird with an added slip pocket on the back?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> For the size, the Little Muse holds a surprising amount. I usually wear it handheld and sides unbuttoned, and in addition to what I have shown, I can still easily fit in my phone and a soft glasses case. However, if I were to wear it crossbody, I might have to either take out the umbrella or the memobottle (mine is the smallest size). You could technically fit in both if you were to do crossbody, but it might be a bit tight.
> 
> I do find the default length of the crossbody strap for Little Muse to be really long even on the shortest setting. I bought mine on the BST, but when I get another Little Muse, I will definitely either ask Marco to shorten the crossbody strap, or add more holes. For reference I’m 5’3-5’4.
> 
> I plan to get at least one more Little Muse, most likely in the handmade vacchetta in rust. I would also like to get one in the lighter leathers, either nappa or pompei, as mine (pebbled) can be a bit heavy when I carry it for a long time. Then again I am carrying around a water bottle which probably makes all bags a bit heavy!
> 
> Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any questions


Can you please post photo of how she looks with sides unbuttoned? Maybe even unbuttoned crossbody?
I have always wondered how she looks when carried unbuttoned, how noticeable the buttons then are and whether I might even choose to not have side buttons at all...


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Thank you so much @afroken!!! Yes, sorry, one more question ...shhhh @bagsbagzbagss ... do you think it would look weird with an added slip pocket on the back?


Due to the small size and hexagonal shape, I definitely think it’ll look off with an external slip pocket. In fact, due to the irregular shape, I don’t even think an external slip pocket would be functional! Handheld makes this bag look like Hermes Picotin, which I’ve always liked the handheld aesthetics of.


Fancyfree said:


> Can you please post photo of how she looks with sides unbuttoned? Maybe even unbuttoned crossbody?
> I have always wondered how she looks when carried unbuttoned, how noticeable the buttons then are and whether I might even choose to not have side buttons at all...


I’ll take photos this week! Forgot to mention earlier, when doing crossbody, I also button the sides, as unbuttoned crossbody makes the overall shape go out of proportion.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> Due to the small size and hexagonal shape, I definitely think it’ll look off with an external slip pocket. In fact, due to the irregular shape, I don’t even think an external slip pocket would be functional! Handheld makes this bag look like Hermes Picotin, which I’ve always liked the handheld aesthetics of.
> 
> I’ll take photos this week! Forgot to mention earlier, when doing crossbody, I also button the sides, as unbuttoned crossbody makes the overall shape go out of proportion.


Thank you . Do you think unbuttoned shoulder carry works any better than unbuttoned cross body?


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> They are adjustable. Here's a picture of my Miss M straps. There are three holes. The distance between the longest and shortest holes is about 2 inches. The strap drop on the bag pictured is a little under 11" with the buckle in the top hole. (Miss M straps are my favorite, by the way. They are super-comfortable and stay on my shoulder better than other bag that I own.)
> View attachment 5332791


I don't want to be a naysayer because my Little Miss M is a very favored bag of mine. And many of you know I am not a stickler for marks on a bag, wrinkles, stitches, etc. However, there is one thing that bugs me about the Little Miss M strap. It curls up and there is no way I have found to correct that. When I order another one, I will have him attach the straps directly to the bag without the buckles.  The sliding leather pieces will not stay up. Just be aware.


----------



## southernbelle43

piosavsfan said:


> Bigger Astra Satchel update from Marco!!
> 
> "It will take a bit of time before it will be possible to show a final sample to customers but in the meantime I can let you have all details about this new version:
> 
> Top width: 11.5" (cm. 29,5)
> Max. width: 14” (cm. 35,7)
> Height: 9.5” (cm. 24,2)
> Depth: 3.9” (cm. 9,9)
> Top handle drop: 3.3" (cm. 8)
> Top handle max. width: 1.4" (cm. 3,5)
> Removable adjustable strap average length: 41” (cm. 104)
> Removable adjustable strap average drop: 20.5" (cm. 52)
> 
> Weight: 1lb 15.74oz (0,900)
> 
> Cost of Astra Satchel Large will be € 500,0"


That is going to be a little heavy, at 2 lbs. unloaded. i suppose young people would have no problem with that though.


----------



## afroken

@Fancyfree 

I took some modshots of Little Muse worn both with buttons closed and open. When the buttons are open, the side flares out due to the placement of the straps. See below!

Buttons open:





When worn crossbody or as a shoulder bag, the bag looks much neater with the buttons closed. See below:





However, even with buttons closed, it’s still easy to access items inside.

@christinemliu I took a photo of the back, aside from the small hexagonal shape that I mentioned earlier which would make a back slip pocket difficult, the handle design would also make it look off. You would have very little space to make an exterior slip pocket work.


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree
> 
> I took some modshots of Little Muse worn both with buttons closed and open. When the buttons are open, the side flares out due to the placement of the straps. See below!
> 
> Buttons open:
> View attachment 5334609
> 
> View attachment 5334610
> 
> 
> When worn crossbody or as a shoulder bag, the bag looks much neater with the buttons closed. See below:
> View attachment 5334611
> 
> View attachment 5334612
> 
> 
> However, even with buttons closed, it’s still easy to access items inside.
> 
> @christinemliu I took a photo of the back, aside from the small hexagonal shape that I mentioned earlier which would make a back slip pocket difficult, the handle design would also make it look off. You would have very little space to make an exterior slip pocket work.
> 
> View attachment 5334613


These are great, thank you so much @afroken !


----------



## christinemliu

I'll post these on the Picture Reference thread too. So in the FB / Meta group, it is easier to gather photos by styles in the Album folder feature there. I added my own pictures and some from those who gave me permission. Everyone is free to add their own as well! Notice a new folder for Juliet Altos which are starting to land!

Here's a list of the Albums in alphabetical order by style with clickable links. Let me know if you find any errors or mistakes; thank you! Hope this is helpful.

Alexia (Iteration #1)
Angel / Angel Midi
Angelica / Rua Angelica
Angelica Messenger
Aphrodite
Arianna
Astra Crossbody
Astra Hobo
Astra Satchel
Little Athena Shoulder
Athena / Little Athena
Aura /Grande Aura
Aurora / Aurora Midi
Bouquet / Bouquet Midi
Bracelet
Calista / Calista Midi / Calista Messenger
Calypso
Card Holder
Cassandra
Little Charlotte
Charlotte Satchel / Little Charlotte Satchel
Charlotte Shoulder Midi
Charlotte Shoulder
Clio
Daphne
Demetra
Diana / Little Diana
Diva / Diva Midi
Divina / Divina Midi
Ellen / Little Ellen
Fabric Lining
Flora
Hardware
Hera / Hera Midi
Iride
Juliet Midi
Juliet Alto
Juliet
Juno
Key Clip Leash
Key Ring
Lambskin
Laptop Sleeve
Luna
Mia / Grande Mia
Minerva / Minerva Midi / Little Minerva
Miss M / Little Miss M
Modena /Modena Midi
Mod Shots
Muse / Muse Midi / Little Muse
Notebook
Organizer
All Penelope Styles
Pendant
Phoebe
Polsino
Sabrina / Sabrina Midi
Saturn Wallet
All Selene Styles
Siena / Siena Midi
Soulmate / Soulmate Midi
Star
Stella
Strap Pad
Tablet Holder
Tassels
Theia /Theia Midi
Tulipano / Little Tulipano
Valerie / Little Valerie
Venus
Victoria / Victoria Midi
Weekender
What Fits Inside
Zhoe / Mini Zhoe
Zhoe Legend


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree
> 
> I took some modshots of Little Muse worn both with buttons closed and open. When the buttons are open, the side flares out due to the placement of the straps. See below!
> 
> Buttons open:
> View attachment 5334609
> 
> View attachment 5334610
> 
> 
> When worn crossbody or as a shoulder bag, the bag looks much neater with the buttons closed. See below:
> View attachment 5334611
> 
> View attachment 5334612
> 
> 
> However, even with buttons closed, it’s still easy to access items inside.
> 
> @christinemliu I took a photo of the back, aside from the small hexagonal shape that I mentioned earlier which would make a back slip pocket difficult, the handle design would also make it look off. You would have very little space to make an exterior slip pocket work.
> 
> View attachment 5334613


Thank you so much, @afroken 
Pebbled leather looks so good on Little Muse 
I am wondering whether Airforce Blue Handmade Vacchetta would look as nice, or whether I should go for a blue Pebbled ...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @afroken
> Pebbled leather looks so good on Little Muse
> I am wondering whether Airforce Blue Handmade Vacchetta would look as nice, or whether I should go for a blue Pebbled ...


I feel like the handmade vachetta has elevated every style I’ve seen made with it. I don’t think you can go wrong with HMV.


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> @Fancyfree
> 
> I took some modshots of Little Muse worn both with buttons closed and open. When the buttons are open, the side flares out due to the placement of the straps. See below!
> 
> Buttons open:
> View attachment 5334609
> 
> View attachment 5334610
> 
> 
> When worn crossbody or as a shoulder bag, the bag looks much neater with the buttons closed. See below:
> View attachment 5334611
> 
> View attachment 5334612
> 
> 
> However, even with buttons closed, it’s still easy to access items inside.
> 
> @christinemliu I took a photo of the back, aside from the small hexagonal shape that I mentioned earlier which would make a back slip pocket difficult, the handle design would also make it look off. You would have very little space to make an exterior slip pocket work.
> 
> View attachment 5334613


Well dang, now I want a little muse. It’s really cute as a crossbody


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I don't want to be a naysayer because my Little Miss M is a very favored bag of mine. And many of you know I am not a stickler for marks on a bag, wrinkles, stitches, etc. However, there is one thing that bugs me about the Little Miss M strap. It curls up and there is no way I have found to correct that. When I order another one, I will have him attach the straps directly to the bag without the buckles.  The sliding leather pieces will not stay up. Just be aware.
> View attachment 5334510


Oh man that is kind of a bummer. I wonder if you could have a cobbler tack the little leather belt piece to the back side of the strap so that you could still adjust the straps if needed but it holds the leather down and the belt piece doesn’t slide down?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you so much, @afroken
> Pebbled leather looks so good on Little Muse
> I am wondering whether Airforce Blue Handmade Vacchetta would look as nice, or whether I should go for a blue Pebbled ...


My opinion is biased but I love the HMV. All of my favorite bags so far have been in that leather!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kimbashop said:


> Well dang, now I want a little muse. It’s really cute as a crossbody


Same!!! It’s so cute and functional!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

My new arrivals today! (Victoria was ordered before the HMV sale) 

Juliet Alto! The in between Goldilocks Juliet for me! I love this size and I’m so so grateful Marco made it happen. It’s about 12.5”x8”x5” and is fabulous!! Mod shots for reference as well. Only mod was the grab handles are 4”. 

Victoria (Full) I wanted a neverfull esque tote to schlep all the things and this beauty is IT. Dark taupe HMV. Mods: strap drop is 9.5” and I did a hidden magnet closure with the intention to sometimes tuck the flap. The character is sooo beautiful. 

Also noting that both bags feel surprisingly lightweight!! I’m obsessed.


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My new arrivals today! (Victoria was ordered before the HMV sale)
> 
> Juliet Alto! The in between Goldilocks Juliet for me! I love this size and I’m so so grateful Marco made it happen. It’s about 12.5”x8”x5” and is fabulous!! Mod shots for reference as well. Only mod was the grab handles are 4”.
> 
> Victoria (Full) I wanted a neverfull esque tote to schlep all the things and this beauty is IT. Dark taupe HMV. Mods: strap drop is 9.5” and I did a hidden magnet closure with the intention to sometimes tuck the flap. The character is sooo beautiful.
> 
> Also noting that both bags feel surprisingly lightweight!! I’m obsessed.


Drop dead gorgeous both of them  . But especially the Victoria. WOW


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My new arrivals today! (Victoria was ordered before the HMV sale)
> 
> Juliet Alto! The in between Goldilocks Juliet for me! I love this size and I’m so so grateful Marco made it happen. It’s about 12.5”x8”x5” and is fabulous!! Mod shots for reference as well. Only mod was the grab handles are 4”.
> 
> Victoria (Full) I wanted a neverfull esque tote to schlep all the things and this beauty is IT. Dark taupe HMV. Mods: strap drop is 9.5” and I did a hidden magnet closure with the intention to sometimes tuck the flap. The character is sooo beautiful.
> 
> Also noting that both bags feel surprisingly lightweight!! I’m obsessed.


Stunning bags! You went for the green HMV! I was curious about that. How is the color variation?


----------



## Kimbashop

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My new arrivals today! (Victoria was ordered before the HMV sale)
> 
> Juliet Alto! The in between Goldilocks Juliet for me! I love this size and I’m so so grateful Marco made it happen. It’s about 12.5”x8”x5” and is fabulous!! Mod shots for reference as well. Only mod was the grab handles are 4”.
> 
> Victoria (Full) I wanted a neverfull esque tote to schlep all the things and this beauty is IT. Dark taupe HMV. Mods: strap drop is 9.5” and I did a hidden magnet closure with the intention to sometimes tuck the flap. The character is sooo beautiful.
> 
> Also noting that both bags feel surprisingly lightweight!! I’m obsessed.


Every bag of yours in HMV is exquisite!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Stunning bags! You went for the green HMV! I was curious about that. How is the color variation?


I LOVE the green. The color variation is stunning. Subtle and tasteful and beautiful. Highlighting the natural beauty of the leather. It is interesting and not flat or dull. It’s just perfection. I love the marbled look the slight variation gives it. Makes it so special and unique!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kimbashop said:


> Every bag of yours in HMV is exquisite!


Can you tell I’m obsessed with the HMV? It’s truly a special and unique leather. I can’t get enough!


----------



## Flushpuppy

My first MM babies. Cherry red Rua and HMV navy and red Ellen.


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> BOTD - Little Muse in orange pebbled. The detailing of this bag is out of the world. Super cute.
> 
> View attachment 5333117



Twins!  I need to use mine this coming weekend.


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh man that is kind of a bummer. I wonder if you could have a cobbler tack the little leather belt piece to the back side of the strap so that you could still adjust the straps if needed but it holds the leather down and the belt piece doesn’t slide down?


Thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately we have no competent leather shops here.  I took a  bag in for repair and it was a disaster. It  does not bother me that much. When I am out with it I slide the leather pieces down and they stay for a little while. I just wanted to share for those considering buying one if they are really bothered by small things like this.


----------



## southernbelle43

Flushpuppy said:


> My first MM babies. Cherry red Rua and HMV navy and red Ellen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335034
> View attachment 5335035


Beautiful!!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion. Unfortunately we have no competent leather shops here.  I took a  bag in for repair and it was a disaster. It  does not bother me that much. When I am out with it I slide the leather pieces down and they stay for a little while. I just wanted to share for those considering buying one if they are really bothered by small things like this.


Awe I’m glad it’s not a bother for you and thank you for sharing it is good to know! You rule!


----------



## southernbelle43

I just got notified my two MM’s are on the way.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> I just got notified my two MM’s are on the way.


Ahhhhh the best news ever. What do you have coming?!


----------



## samfalstaff

Flushpuppy said:


> My first MM babies. Cherry red Rua and HMV navy and red Ellen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335034
> View attachment 5335035


I love the Ellen. Can you share the specs? Specifically, all the red trim?


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Ahhhhh the best news ever. What do you have coming?!


A Little Selene in HMV and a Hera midi in tiffany blue pebbled.


----------



## Flushpuppy

samfalstaff said:


> I love the Ellen. Can you share the specs? Specifically, all the red trim?



It's HMV navy with red details - I didn't specify a certain red. The edges are painted, interior is red lambskin.


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I LOVE the green. The color variation is stunning. Subtle and tasteful and beautiful. Highlighting the natural beauty of the leather. It is interesting and not flat or dull. It’s just perfection. I love the marbled look the slight variation gives it. Makes it so special and unique!!


I just saw your outstanding pictures of the green HMV on the no-chat thread. The leather and color variations remind me of moss green agate rock. Beautiful!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> A Little Selene in HMV and a Hera midi in tiffany blue pebbled.


Omg those will be incredible. I’m debating a HMV little Selene myself!!?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> I just saw your outstanding pictures of the green HMV on the no-chat thread. The leather and color variations remind me of moss green agate rock. Beautiful!


That’s a fantastic description! I likened it to looking through a bunch of leaves with sun shining behind them but I love that agate comparison as well! It’s a fantastic green! Neutral and fun all at once.


----------



## Fancyfree

It is bed-time in my part of the world. But I keep hoping for info about the Travel Bag ...


----------



## carterazo

christinemliu said:


> I'll post these on the Picture Reference thread too. So in the FB / Meta group, it is easier to gather photos by styles in the Album folder feature there. I added my own pictures and some from those who gave me permission. Everyone is free to add their own as well! Notice a new folder for Juliet Altos which are starting to land!
> 
> Here's a list of the Albums in alphabetical order by style with clickable links. Let me know if you find any errors or mistakes; thank you! Hope this is helpful.
> 
> Alexia (Iteration #1)
> Angel / Angel Midi
> Angelica / Rua Angelica
> Angelica Messenger
> Aphrodite
> Arianna
> Astra Crossbody
> Astra Hobo
> Astra Satchel
> Little Athena Shoulder
> Athena / Little Athena
> Aura /Grande Aura
> Aurora / Aurora Midi
> Bouquet / Bouquet Midi
> Bracelet
> Calista / Calista Midi / Calista Messenger
> Calypso
> Card Holder
> Cassandra
> Little Charlotte
> Charlotte Satchel / Little Charlotte Satchel
> Charlotte Shoulder Midi
> Charlotte Shoulder
> Clio
> Daphne
> Demetra
> Diana / Little Diana
> Diva / Diva Midi
> Divina / Divina Midi
> Ellen / Little Ellen
> Fabric Lining
> Flora
> Hardware
> Hera / Hera Midi
> Iride
> Juliet Midi
> Juliet Alto
> Juliet
> Juno
> Key Clip Leash
> Key Ring
> Lambskin
> Laptop Sleeve
> Luna
> Mia / Grande Mia
> Minerva / Minerva Midi / Little Minerva
> Miss M / Little Miss M
> Modena /Modena Midi
> Mod Shots
> Muse / Muse Midi / Little Muse
> Notebook
> Organizer
> All Penelope Styles
> Pendant
> Phoebe
> Polsino
> Sabrina / Sabrina Midi
> Saturn Wallet
> All Selene Styles
> Siena / Siena Midi
> Soulmate / Soulmate Midi
> Star
> Stella
> Strap Pad
> Tablet Holder
> Tassels
> Theia /Theia Midi
> Tulipano / Little Tulipano
> Valerie / Little Valerie
> Venus
> Victoria / Victoria Midi
> Weekender
> What Fits Inside
> Zhoe / Mini Zhoe
> Zhoe Legend



This is such a fabulous list! Thank you, @christinemliu!
@Vlad, is there any way to make this post a sticky so that we can easily access the albums? Thanks!


----------



## carterazo

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My new arrivals today! (Victoria was ordered before the HMV sale)
> 
> Juliet Alto! The in between Goldilocks Juliet for me! I love this size and I’m so so grateful Marco made it happen. It’s about 12.5”x8”x5” and is fabulous!! Mod shots for reference as well. Only mod was the grab handles are 4”.
> 
> Victoria (Full) I wanted a neverfull esque tote to schlep all the things and this beauty is IT. Dark taupe HMV. Mods: strap drop is 9.5” and I did a hidden magnet closure with the intention to sometimes tuck the flap. The character is sooo beautiful.
> 
> Also noting that both bags feel surprisingly lightweight!! I’m obsessed.



These leathers are just stunning!


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> I just saw your outstanding pictures of the green HMV on the no-chat thread. The leather and color variations remind me of moss green agate rock. Beautiful!


Sorry I meant to post this in her post, lol. 
BagsBagzBagss, Your bag is beautiful. Is the color coming across accurately? This is from Marco’s site and is the color
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I thought I was getting?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> Sorry I meant to post this in her post, lol.
> BagsBagzBagss, Your bag is beautiful. Is the color coming across accurately? This is from Marco’s site and is the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was getting?


Hi!! The color changes quite a bit from indoor lighting to outdoor lighting. Indoors it is quite dark. When the sunlight hits it it brings out those varied tones you see in my pics. I have it sitting in front of a window which is why it looks “brighter” than the swatch. I will take some indoor lighting pics for you tomorrow to show how varied it can look. But it’s a very beautiful deep green. It definitely looks exactly like the swatch in some lighting. I don’t think you will be disappointed it is beautiful!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

@southernbelle43 here it is inside. I hope this helps!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> @southernbelle43 here it is inside. I hope this helps!


You are sweet. I am sure my iPad and iPhone are not showing anything close to the accurate color,  but you made me feel better!  This is my original dark green vachetta bag that I was trying to recreate.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> You are sweet. I am sure my iPad and iPhone are not showing anything close to the accurate color,  but you made me feel better!  This is my original dark green vachetta bag that I was trying to recreate.
> 
> View attachment 5335929


I think it should be close to that! May be slightly different just due to hide batch variations but it is a lovely deep green!! I’m hoping it’s love for you!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I think it should be close to that! May be slightly different just due to hide batch variations but it is a lovely deep green!! I’m hoping it’s love for you!!!


Thank you. I jjust did not want an olive green bag.  But if it is I am sure my daughter will take it off my hands, lol.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> You are sweet. I am sure my iPad and iPhone are not showing anything close to the accurate color,  but you made me feel better!  This is my original dark green vachetta bag that I was trying to recreate.
> 
> View attachment 5335929


That’s my favourite kind of dark green. Please post an update when you receive your new dark green handmade vacchetta and let us know if it’s similar to this green here!


----------



## Fancyfree

Marco and I are debating the base of a Bouquet I am ordering.
(BTW, did y'all know that Marco now also has round/hemispheric base studs?)


Problem is I do not know what the Bouquet base looks like. Like how far in the side leather reaches.

I wonder - can one of you _*please *_take and share a photo of the base of your Bouquet or Bouquet Midi?


----------



## Cleda

Fancyfree said:


> Marco and I are debating the base of a Bouquet I am ordering.
> (BTW, did y'all know that Marco now also has round/hemispheric base studs?)
> View attachment 5335987
> 
> Problem is I do not know what the Bouquet base looks like. Like how far in the side leather reaches.
> 
> I wonder - can one of you _*please *_take and share a photo of the base of your Bouquet or Bouquet Midi?



Those are interesting! My Bouquet Midi has flat small studs, like those on my Little Valerie. Different from the usual thicker M-stamped studs.


----------



## lilly2002

hi all just wondering is the handmade vachetta always available? would love a selene in this leather, for those who have it, what do you think? is it soft/supple? delicate?


----------



## Fancyfree

Cleda said:


> Those are interesting! My Bouquet Midi has flat small studs, like those on my Little Valerie. Different from the usual thicker M-stamped studs.
> 
> View attachment 5335994


Gosh, that was quick - thank you _*so*_ much, @Cleda 

I have always asked for "tiny base studs" on small bags and "no base studs" on unstructured or lightly structured bags.
I am really happy about the option of round/hemispheric base studs for my future soft bags


----------



## Fancyfree

lilly2002 said:


> hi all just wondering is the handmade vachetta always available? would love a selene in this leather, for those who have it, what do you think? is it soft/supple? delicate?


Once Marco posts a leather on his options pages, the leather is available for quite a while. Though certain colours may run out or be very different in the next production batch. I think it would make a stunning Selene. 

Handmade Vacchetta is supple _and_ delicate.
I asked Marco for a leather sample which I in usual form subjected to fingernails and drops of water 

My experience was that it scratches _fairly _easily and does _not_ take kindly to water.
So I believe it is advisable to apply a leather protector, especially to avoid watermarks from rain or splashes. Like we use on footwear.


----------



## lilly2002

Fancyfree said:


> Once Marco posts a leather on his options pages, the leather is available for quite a while. Though certain colours may run out or be very different in the next production batch.
> 
> Handmade Vacchetta is supple _and_ delicate.
> I asked Marco for a leather sample which I in usual form subjected to fingernails and drops of water
> My experience was that it scratches fairly easily and does _not_ take kindly to water.
> So I believe it is advisable to apply a leather protector to avoid watermarks from rain or splashes. Like we use on footwear.




Thanks so much! On the website the handmade vachetta option is not available but am i better to email? oh also are there any cons on using the lambskin inner lining? is it going to warp if say a drink spills? I think it would be so lux


----------



## Fancyfree

lilly2002 said:


> Thanks so much! On the website the handmade vachetta option is not available but am i better to email? oh also are there any cons on using the lambskin inner lining? is it going to warp if say a drink spills? I think it would be so lux


Sorry, I meant the *MM Selection* page 








						MM Selection | Massaccesi
					

Massaccesi Selection




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				












						Leathers | Massaccesi
					

MASSACCESI - Leather selection




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				




I do not have much experience with lambskin lining, so can't help on this one. I LOVE Marco's fabric linings, best fabric linings ever.
I assume lambskin lining would increase the weight on such a large bag.. Ask Marco


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you. I jjust did not want an olive green bag.  But if it is I am sure my daughter will take it off my hands, lol.


I think this is fairly accurate!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

lilly2002 said:


> Thanks so much! On the website the handmade vachetta option is not available but am i better to email? oh also are there any cons on using the lambskin inner lining? is it going to warp if say a drink spills? I think it would be so lux


I can’t speak to long term durability as I’ve only just received my first lambskin lined bag. But to the touch it feels durable! I know @christinemliu has a lambskin on the exterior of a bag and she’s said that rain and and liquid has wiped right off no issues! His lambskin is very high quality and definitely luxurious! I love his fabric linings as well. He really chooses the best materials! The lambskin probably would add a bit of weight so depending on your preferences and the bag size and style that is something to consider. Otherwise I think it’s a lovely choice and would definitely kick it up a notch!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Once Marco posts a leather on his options pages, the leather is available for quite a while. Though certain colours may run out or be very different in the next production batch. I think it would make a stunning Selene.
> 
> Handmade Vacchetta is supple _and_ delicate.
> I asked Marco for a leather sample which I in usual form subjected to fingernails and drops of water
> 
> My experience was that it scratches _fairly _easily and does _not_ take kindly to water.
> So I believe it is advisable to apply a leather protector, especially to avoid watermarks from rain or splashes. Like we use on footwear.


That's so interesting because I haven't found my Handmade Vacchetta Little Selene to be delicate. It's been pretty hardy for me so far, especially since there is a light coating on it. It's gotten wet and it has come out fine. Maybe different batches?



bagsbagzbagss said:


> I can’t speak to long term durability as I’ve only just received my first lambskin lined bag. But to the touch it feels durable! I know @christinemliu has a lambskin on the exterior of a bag and she’s said that rain and and liquid has wiped right off no issues! His lambskin is very high quality and definitely luxurious! I love his fabric linings as well. He really chooses the best materials! The lambskin probably would add a bit of weight so depending on your preferences and the bag size and style that is something to consider. Otherwise I think it’s a lovely choice and would definitely kick it up a notch!



Yes, my Angel Midi with lambskin exterior has been very durable. My understanding is that it's the same lambskin a high end company uses to make shoes, so it should withstand wear. The only "con" is that it can wrinkle...but if you don't have a husband and young daughter who will accidentally sit on it while empty because they were playing tag, that might not be a concern haha. And yes, I'd consider weight. Handmade Vacchetta plus lambskin would be heavier than no lambskin or say, Merinos plus lambskin. But my Little Selene in HV and lambskin interior doesn't feel heavy to me.


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> That's so interesting because I haven't found my Handmade Vacchetta Little Selene to be delicate. It's been pretty hardy for me so far, especially since there is a light coating on it. It's gotten wet and it has come out fine. Maybe different batches?


SO glad to know that the Handmade Vacchetta need not be as delicate as my sample . My sample was in the Rust Brown.
And maybe I am excessively tough in my sample testing regimes


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

lilly2002 said:


> hi all just wondering is the handmade vachetta always available? would love a selene in this leather, for those who have it, what do you think? is it soft/supple? delicate?


Yes I believe at least for the time being it is a regularly stocked leather! I LOVE HMV. Have several already and more on the way LOL. At first I thought it was a more stiff leather cuz I got it on a Miss M which is a more structured style. When I received my Juliet I was in awe at how pliable and supple it is! So it totally would work well for structured styles and softer styles. It would make a fabulous Selene and if you want it smooshier than more structured you can always ask for minimal backing too! I haven’t had mine long but it seems very durable in my experience. I accidentally scratched my navy Miss M and not a mark on it!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> SO glad to know that the Handmade Vacchetta need not be as delicate as my sample . My sample was in the Rust Brown.
> And maybe I am excessively tough in my sample testing regimes


Though, I'm grateful that you do this to test out the leathers and you let us know the results! Hmm, we can't compare though because mine is the tan. So we have different colors.
The bottom of my tan Handmade Vaccheta Little Selene has gotten wet and it looks new, aside from scratches on the feet haha (no flash vs. flash):
	

		
			
		

		
	







I'm pretty sure that small middle mark is a hide mark, it's not noticeable IRL. Here's from a different angle:


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I think this is fairly accurate!


If it is that color it will be fine, thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I think this is fairly accurate!


Do you think there is enough contrast between black nappa leather and the green HMV? Thinking about getting a soulmate with those specs.


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> That’s my favourite kind of dark green. Please post an update when you receive your new dark green handmade vacchetta and let us know if it’s similar to this green here!


It is mine as well.  She sent another photo which shows this HMV to be what I I call a “military green” versus the original one I had.  This will be OK for me.   I once searched  for months for a military green bag in another brand and never did get one, lol.  I know we never get accurate colors on our devices which I mentioned to Marco and he said his photographer is pretty good at capturing the correct colors most of the time.  There are some colors that you simply cannot photograph correctly.


----------



## samfalstaff

I wonder if Marco would make a letter folio. Size a4, I think. It would be similar to that ipad/computer case he made. I'll go ask...


----------



## dramaprincess713

samfalstaff said:


> I wonder if Marco would make a letter folio. Size a4, I think. It would be similar to that ipad/computer case he made. I'll go ask...


Ooh, like a document holder? I would be all over that!


----------



## LuvNLux

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I think this is fairly accurate!


Love this last pic of your green bag & thanks for an accurate color depiction.  Your HMV green bag sure looks different in different lights!  Or photographs differently?


----------



## Fancyfree

With all these new sizes being made - Little Hera, Juliet Alto, Demetra Midi - I wonder...

Would anyone else, apart from me, be interested in a smaller Theia?

I love my full sized Tuscania Theia, and would SO love a smaller version. But I feel the Midi Theia is actually quite a large bag, too!

I would _*love *_a smaller version, especially as a cross body bag .. Like a kind of soft saddle bag. Would be gorgeous in HMV. Or Tuscania, Cuoio T, Aquila - actually all his leathers...

I feel I have already asked Marco for so many customized details on bags (and he has never said no). But I don't feel comfortable asking for a Mini Theia unless others than me are interested


----------



## djfmn

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Same!!! It’s so cute and functional!


I have three of them and love using them. My avatar is my acid green nappa Little Muse. They are a cute and very functional bag.


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> With all these new sizes being made - Little Hera, Juliet Alto, Demetra Midi - I wonder...
> 
> Would anyone else, apart from me, be interested in a smaller Theia?
> 
> I love my full sized Tuscania Theia, and would SO love a smaller version. But I feel the Midi Theia is actually quite a large bag, too!
> 
> I would _*love *_a smaller version, especially as a cross body bag .. Like a kind of soft saddle bag. Would be gorgeous in HMV. Or Tuscania, Cuoio T, Aquila - actually all his leathers...
> 
> I feel I have already asked Marco for so many customized details on bags (and he has never said no). But I don't feel comfortable asking for a Mini Theia unless others than me are interested


----------



## whatevs

I would definitely be interested - love the style but something more “purse” sized.


----------



## samfalstaff

Taking my Sabrina midi out to dinner (nappa and deerskin)
Didn't someone say there might be a deerskin promo soon...


----------



## Fancyfree

samfalstaff said:


> Taking my Sabrina midi out to dinner (nappa and deerskin)
> Didn't someone say there might be a deerskin promo soon...
> View attachment 5336770


Deerskin promo?! Gosh, I do hope so! That would be fabulous


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Do you think there is enough contrast between black nappa leather and the green HMV? Thinking about getting a soulmate with those specs.


Yes for sure. It will be a more subtle contrast esp indoors but it would be lovely! Outdoors and in more direct natural light the green is much more apparent and the contrast will be stronger (and still lovely!)


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

LuvNLux said:


> Love this last pic of your green bag & thanks for an accurate color depiction.  Your HMV green bag sure looks different in different lights!  Or photographs differently?


The color totally varies by the lighting! In direct natural light the green is more prominent and some yellow undertones are exposed. Indoors in low lighting in can almost appear black! So it’s really dependent on the lighting at any given time! LOL. But it’s beautiful in ever lighting so far to me! The most often I see it it’s that dark deep green! Definitely a chameleon!


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> With all these new sizes being made - Little Hera, Juliet Alto, Demetra Midi - I wonder...
> 
> Would anyone else, apart from me, be interested in a smaller Theia?
> 
> I love my full sized Tuscania Theia, and would SO love a smaller version. But I feel the Midi Theia is actually quite a large bag, too!
> 
> I would _*love *_a smaller version, especially as a cross body bag .. Like a kind of soft saddle bag. Would be gorgeous in HMV. Or Tuscania, Cuoio T, Aquila - actually all his leathers...
> 
> I feel I have already asked Marco for so many customized details on bags (and he has never said no). But I don't feel comfortable asking for a Mini Theia unless others than me are interested


I carry more so Theia Midi's capacity is great for me, but just for those who might be interested, here is Juliet Midi vs. Theia Midi (note that if you don't do the drape on Theia, you do get more space of course):


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> With all these new sizes being made - Little Hera, Juliet Alto, Demetra Midi - I wonder...
> 
> Would anyone else, apart from me, be interested in a smaller Theia?
> 
> I love my full sized Tuscania Theia, and would SO love a smaller version. But I feel the Midi Theia is actually quite a large bag, too!
> 
> I would _*love *_a smaller version, especially as a cross body bag .. Like a kind of soft saddle bag. Would be gorgeous in HMV. Or Tuscania, Cuoio T, Aquila - actually all his leathers...
> 
> I feel I have already asked Marco for so many customized details on bags (and he has never said no). But I don't feel comfortable asking for a Mini Theia unless others than me are interested


Oooo what kind of dimensions are you thinking?


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oooo what kind of dimensions are you thinking?


Have not got as far as that .
Maybe those of us who are interested can share ideas?

I will pull out my tape measure tonight and start "scratching my head"


----------



## Fancyfree

christinemliu said:


> I carry more so Theia Midi's capacity is great for me, but just for those who might be interested, here is Juliet Midi vs. Theia Midi (note that if you don't do the drape on Theia, you do get more space of course):
> View attachment 5336886
> View attachment 5336887
> View attachment 5336889


_*LOVE* _your Theia Midi


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> _*LOVE* _your Theia Midi


Thank you @Fancyfree !!!! I wish I hadn't waited so long to try this style. Definitely becoming one of my favorites!


----------



## afroken

A week ago I bought a Little Athena (marine blue pompei) from the BST. I mentioned earlier that I’ve had a blue pompei Little Athena on my mind for a while now. It arrived today 

I like the pompei leather much more than I thought I would. It’s structured, but doesn’t look overly stiff (like saffiano). For anyone who doesn’t have pompei yet, please note it shows scratches easily. I like the scratches, as it makes my bag look more lived in, but want to bring it up for anyone who may be concerned about this.

While the bag is beautiful, I think I’m a little disappointed with the colour. On my screen, marine blue pompei looks more saturated, and that was the colour I wanted. However, in real life, it was a lot more dustier/muted. I have a Little Minerva in midnight tuscania and I brought it out for comparison (mine’s the new batch from last year). Midnight tuscania looks a bit grey, and I would say marine blue pompei is only a touch or two more blue than the tuscania. Had I known how similar the two colours are, I wouldn’t have gone with the marine pompei.







The bag is very nicely made as per Marco’s usual standard and quality. And is as roomy as Little Minerva. It definitely won’t be the last time I try pompei.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> A week ago I bought a Little Athena (marine blue pompei) from the BST. I mentioned earlier that I’ve had a blue pompei Little Athena on my mind for a while now. It arrived today
> 
> I like the pompei leather much more than I thought I would. It’s structured, but doesn’t look overly stiff (like saffiano). For anyone who doesn’t have pompei yet, please note it shows scratches easily. I like the scratches, as it makes my bag look more lived in, but want to bring it up for anyone who may be concerned about this.
> 
> While the bag is beautiful, I think I’m a little disappointed with the colour. On my screen, marine blue pompei looks more saturated, and that was the colour I wanted. However, in real life, it was a lot more dustier/muted. I have a Little Minerva in midnight tuscania and I brought it out for comparison (mine’s the new batch from last year). Midnight tuscania looks a bit grey, and I would say marine blue pompei is only a touch or two more blue than the tuscania. Had I known how similar the two colours are, I wouldn’t have gone with the marine pompei.
> 
> View attachment 5337185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337186
> 
> 
> The bag is very nicely made as per Marco’s usual standard and quality. And is as roomy as Little Minerva. It definitely won’t be the last time I try pompei.


Oh this is great and interesting feedback! I have a pompei bag and I agree I like the leather more than I thought I would. I haven't really used it enough to say for sure but I feel like mine does not so scratches easily... Maybe it depends on the color? Or maybe I just haven't tested her out enough LOL. But good to be aware of for sure thank you for sharing! I'm sorry it wasn't quite the color you were looking for! That midnight tuscania is so lovely!


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> A week ago I bought a Little Athena (marine blue pompei) from the BST. I mentioned earlier that I’ve had a blue pompei Little Athena on my mind for a while now. It arrived today
> 
> I like the pompei leather much more than I thought I would. It’s structured, but doesn’t look overly stiff (like saffiano). For anyone who doesn’t have pompei yet, please note it shows scratches easily. I like the scratches, as it makes my bag look more lived in, but want to bring it up for anyone who may be concerned about this.
> 
> While the bag is beautiful, I think I’m a little disappointed with the colour. On my screen, marine blue pompei looks more saturated, and that was the colour I wanted. However, in real life, it was a lot more dustier/muted. I have a Little Minerva in midnight tuscania and I brought it out for comparison (mine’s the new batch from last year). Midnight tuscania looks a bit grey, and I would say marine blue pompei is only a touch or two more blue than the tuscania. Had I known how similar the two colours are, I wouldn’t have gone with the marine pompei.
> 
> View attachment 5337185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337186
> 
> 
> The bag is very nicely made as per Marco’s usual standard and quality. And is as roomy as Little Minerva. It definitely won’t be the last time I try pompei.


 My favourite kinds of blue 
I _*adore *_muted /dusty blues....
A pity we live so far apart, or I would borrow yours 

Very surprised over scratchability  My octane and dark grey are very well behaved...
You sure it is Pompei? Photo looks a bit like Nappa... (Avio Blue / Blue Reef...?)


----------



## Beachgirl36

I would be interested in a smaller crossbody Theia -


----------



## Devyn Danielle

afroken said:


> A week ago I bought a Little Athena (marine blue pompei) from the BST. I mentioned earlier that I’ve had a blue pompei Little Athena on my mind for a while now. It arrived today
> 
> I like the pompei leather much more than I thought I would. It’s structured, but doesn’t look overly stiff (like saffiano). For anyone who doesn’t have pompei yet, please note it shows scratches easily. I like the scratches, as it makes my bag look more lived in, but want to bring it up for anyone who may be concerned about this.
> 
> While the bag is beautiful, I think I’m a little disappointed with the colour. On my screen, marine blue pompei looks more saturated, and that was the colour I wanted. However, in real life, it was a lot more dustier/muted. I have a Little Minerva in midnight tuscania and I brought it out for comparison (mine’s the new batch from last year). Midnight tuscania looks a bit grey, and I would say marine blue pompei is only a touch or two more blue than the tuscania. Had I known how similar the two colours are, I wouldn’t have gone with the marine pompei.
> 
> View attachment 5337185
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337186
> 
> 
> The bag is very nicely made as per Marco’s usual standard and quality. And is as roomy as Little Minerva. It definitely won’t be the last time I try pompei.


I never considered Marine Blue til now, but now I’ll put it on my “maybe try” list  since it’s close to midnight blue Tuscania. I have two things in Pompeii, and no scratches, so that’s interesting that your bag scratches easily.


----------



## Kimbashop

samfalstaff said:


> Taking my Sabrina midi out to dinner (nappa and deerskin)
> Didn't someone say there might be a deerskin promo soon...
> View attachment 5336770


The deerskin looks sumptuous! What a pretty bag combo.


----------



## samfalstaff

dramaprincess713 said:


> Ooh, like a document holder? I would be all over that!


He didn't think it would be difficult. I just have to provide him with specs.


----------



## coach943

afroken said:


> A week ago I bought a Little Athena (marine blue pompei) from the BST. I mentioned earlier that I’ve had a blue pompei Little Athena on my mind for a while now. It arrived today
> 
> I like the pompei leather much more than I thought I would. It’s structured, but doesn’t look overly stiff (like saffiano). For anyone who doesn’t have pompei yet, please note it shows scratches easily. I like the scratches, as it makes my bag look more lived in, but want to bring it up for anyone who may be concerned about this.
> 
> While the bag is beautiful, I think I’m a little disappointed with the colour. On my screen, marine blue pompei looks more saturated, and that was the colour I wanted. However, in real life, it was a lot more dustier/muted. I have a Little Minerva in midnight tuscania and I brought it out for comparison (mine’s the new batch from last year). Midnight tuscania looks a bit grey, and I would say marine blue pompei is only a touch or two more blue than the tuscania. Had I known how similar the two colours are, I wouldn’t have gone with the marine pompei.



Just want to chime in about my experiences with pompei. I've not had the experience of pompei scratching at all. My color-blocked red and black pompei Miss M bag is my most-used bag of any bag in my very large collection. One of the reasons I carry it so much is because (1) I love it, and (2) I can use it when I don't want to have to be careful at all with my bag. Mine has no scratches whatsoever or any signs of wear. (And it has taken a beating.) I just rubbed my fingernail over both the black and red parts of my bag, and it did not scratch at all.

I have two other bags in pompei that I've not used as much, but I have not had any scratching problems. As mentioned above, I think that bag might be nappa instead of pompei.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Just want to chime in about my experiences with pompei. I've not had the experience of pompei scratching at all. My color-blocked red and black pompei Miss M bag is my most-used bag of any bag in my very large collection. One of the reasons I carry it so much is because (1) I love it, and (2) I can use it when I don't want to have to be careful at all with my bag. Mine has no scratches whatsoever or any signs of wear. (And it has taken a beating.) I just rubbed my fingernail over both the black and red parts of my bag, and it did not scratch at all.
> 
> I have two other bags in pompei that I've not used as much, but I have not had any scratching problems. As mentioned above, I think that bag might be nappa instead of pompei.


I have 3 pompei bags. Gave one away as a gift. I have a amethyst Little Tulipano and an everose shimmer Little Tulipano and a Little Zhoe with top handle in platinum pompei none of these bags have got any scratches. I bought my amethyst Little Tulipano and Everose Shimmer Little Muse when MM first introduced that leather and I have had those bags for some time and they get used regularly especially the Little Tulipano. It does not have a single scratch on it. So I am very surprised to hear it scratches.


----------



## dramaprincess713

samfalstaff said:


> He didn't think it would be difficult. I just have to provide him with specs.


Oh, this is exciting!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> My favourite kinds of blue
> I _*adore *_muted /dusty blues....
> A pity we live so far apart, or I would borrow yours
> 
> Very surprised over scratchability  My octane and dark grey are very well behaved...
> You sure it is Pompei? Photo looks a bit like Nappa... (Avio Blue / Blue Reef...?)





coach943 said:


> Just want to chime in about my experiences with pompei. I've not had the experience of pompei scratching at all. My color-blocked red and black pompei Miss M bag is my most-used bag of any bag in my very large collection. One of the reasons I carry it so much is because (1) I love it, and (2) I can use it when I don't want to have to be careful at all with my bag. Mine has no scratches whatsoever or any signs of wear. (And it has taken a beating.) I just rubbed my fingernail over both the black and red parts of my bag, and it did not scratch at all.
> 
> I have two other bags in pompei that I've not used as much, but I have not had any scratching problems. As mentioned above, I think that bag might be nappa instead of pompei.





djfmn said:


> I have 3 pompei bags. Gave one away as a gift. I have a amethyst Little Tulipano and an everose shimmer Little Tulipano and a Little Zhoe with top handle in platinum pompei none of these bags have got any scratches. I bought my amethyst Little Tulipano and Everose Shimmer Little Muse when MM first introduced that leather and I have had those bags for some time and they get used regularly especially the Little Tulipano. It does not have a single scratch on it. So I am very surprised to hear it scratches.


You ladies really lit up the lightbulb for me! I have a nappa MM bag and now that you’ve mentioned it, this feels very much like the nappa bag that I have. I have the tag and it says it’s marine blue pompei. I also just reached out to the seller to confirm, who said she actually verified with Marco to make sure it’s pompei. In your opinion, does it look more like avio blue nappa to you? Which explains the muteness of the colour. But Marco said it’s pompei… interesting.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> You ladies really lit up the lightbulb for me! I have a nappa MM bag and now that you’ve mentioned it, this feels very much like the nappa bag that I have. I have the tag and it says it’s marine blue pompei. I also just reached out to the seller to confirm, who said she actually verified with Marco to make sure it’s pompei. In your opinion, does it look more like avio blue nappa to you? Which explains the muteness of the colour. But Marco said it’s pompei… interesting.


 A way of discretely solving the mystery... Next time you expect a shipment, you could simply to ask Marco to send you a Pompei leather sample (together with any other samples you might be interested in). Then you can compare 

I frequently ask for a couple of leather samples with my shipments. Marco always obliges,- he knows that on average I will fall in love with at _least _1 out of three samples and then I inevitably end up ordering more bags 

I have an Avio Blue Nappa Zhoe Legend. It is my favourite Nappa,- not only due to the colour, but also because (at least my batch of Avio Blue) is softer and less glazed/more matte than my other Nappas. Just run my nails over some of the interior leather,- yup, it scratches quite easily, more so than my other Nappas...


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> A way of discretely solving the mystery... Next time you expect a shipment, you could simply to ask Marco to send you a Pompei leather sample (together with any other samples you might be interested in). Then you can compare
> 
> I frequently ask for a couple of leather samples with my shipments. Marco always obliges,- he knows that on average I will fall in love with at _least _1 out of three samples and then I inevitably end up ordering more bags
> 
> I have an Avio Blue Nappa Zhoe Legend. It is my favourite Nappa,- not only due to the colour, but also because (at least my batch of Avio Blue) is softer and less glazed/more matte than my other Nappas. Just run my nails over some of the interior leather,- yup, it scratches quite easily, more so than my other Nappas...


That’s a great idea. I’ll also ask Marco for a few other swatches of colours that I’m interested in, thanks for the suggestion!

Does your avio blue nappa look similar to mine? My photo is pretty accurate representation of the color.

Edit: just saw your post of your avio blue nappa Zhoe in the reference thread - looks like that’s what my Little Athene is!

I wore my Little Athene out tonight and I love this style! I might get another one!


----------



## djfmn

afroken said:


> That’s a great idea. I’ll also ask Marco for a few other swatches of colours that I’m interested in, thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> Does your avio blue nappa look similar to mine? My photo is pretty accurate representation of the color.
> 
> Edit: just saw your post of your avio blue nappa Zhoe in the reference thread - looks like that’s what my Little Athene is!
> 
> I wore my Little Athene out tonight and I love this style! I might get another one!


To my eye it looks like nappa but that is from a photo.


----------



## Fancyfree

Fancyfree said:


> With all these new sizes being made - Little Hera, Juliet Alto, Demetra Midi - I wonder...
> Would anyone else, apart from me, be interested in a smaller Theia?
> I love my full sized Tuscania Theia, and would SO love a smaller version. But I feel the Midi Theia is actually quite a large bag, too!
> I would _*love *_a smaller version, especially as a cross body bag .. Like a kind of soft saddle bag. Would be gorgeous in HMV. Or Tuscania, Cuoio T, Aquila - actually all his leathers...
> 
> I feel I have already asked Marco for so many customized details on bags (and he has never said no). But I don't feel comfortable asking for a Mini Theia unless others than me are interested





whatevs said:


> I would definitely be interested - love the style but something more “purse” sized.





bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oooo what kind of dimensions are you thinking?





Beachgirl36 said:


> I would be interested in a smaller crossbody Theia -


I have been looking at Theia dimensions, to figure out what might be appropriate size of a Mini Theia.
Initially a bit confused as Marco's shop pages give more dimensions for full-sized Theia than for Theia Midi, but I am pretty sure I have figured it out:
*Max width*        Theia:40cm  -  Theia Midi:34cm
*Center height*   Theia:31cm  -   Theia Midi:27cm
*Bottom depth* Theia:11cm  - Theia Midi:10cm 
(For inches divide by 2.54 )

I believe the design limits how small a Theia can be, as Theias need to be shallower at the top than at the base, while leaving enough top depth for the strap that runs around the bag. This is a side view of my full sized Theia. I don't own a Theia Midi to compare with..


Max width for Theia Midi is 6 cm less than full sized Theia..
Maybe another 6 cm smaller would be it would be possible for a Mini Theia, so 28cm max width?  And height 23cm.
(Approx. 11 inches wide and 9 inches tall)
What do you gals think?


----------



## Kylacove

Currently Theia can look small or large depending how much one carries. If you make it much smaller it wouldn't have a good drape and wouldn't look like a Theia. JMHO.


----------



## djfmn

Flushpuppy said:


> My first MM babies. Cherry red Rua and HMV navy and red Ellen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335034
> View attachment 5335035


What an amazing modshot. I am the worst when it comes to taking these kinds of photos. You look so stylsih and your bag is gorgeous. Both bags are stunning. I love red bags. It is such a versatile color bag. I never thought I would own a red bag now I have 2. A deep red fiore Little Charlotte and a bordeaux red verona midi Modena with short handles. A red bag is fun to wear and you do it with such style. Love the red zipper and edge paint on your Ellen. I have a HMV tan Ellen such a great style for me the perfect style. Once again you make it look extremely stylish!!!


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> I love the Ellen. Can you share the specs? Specifically, all the red trim?


Ellen is between the size of a midi Selene and a Little Selene but it closer in size to midi Selene. For me it is the perfect size.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> What an amazing modshot. I am the worst when it comes to taking these kinds of photos. You look so stylsih and your bag is gorgeous. Both bags are stunning. I love red bags. It is such a versatile color bag. I never thought I would own a red bag now I have 2. A deep red fiore Little Charlotte and a bordeaux red verona midi Modena with short handles. A red bag is fun to wear and you do it with such style. Love the red zipper and edge paint on your Ellen. I have a HMV tan Ellen such a great style for me the perfect style. Once again you make it look extremely stylish!!!


Did you ever share pictures of your Bordeaux Modena?


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> I have been looking at Theia dimensions, to figure out what might be appropriate size of a Mini Theia.
> Initially a bit confused as Marco's shop pages give more dimensions for full-sized Theia than for Theia Midi, but I am pretty sure I have figured it out:
> *Max width*        Theia:40cm  -  Theia Midi:34cm
> *Center height*   Theia:31cm  -   Theia Midi:27cm
> *Bottom depth* Theia:11cm  - Theia Midi:10cm
> (For inches divide by 2.54 )
> 
> I believe the design limits how small a Theia can be, as Theias need to be shallower at the top than at the base, while leaving enough top depth for the strap that runs around the bag. This is a side view of my full sized Theia. I don't own a Theia Midi to compare with..
> View attachment 5337670
> 
> Max width for Theia Midi is 6 cm less than full sized Theia..
> Maybe another 6 cm smaller would be it would be possible for a Mini Theia, so 28cm max width?  And height 23cm.
> (Approx. 11 inches wide and 9 inches tall)
> What do you gals think?




That is about what I was imagining. 

I think some features of the theia might look different on the smaller size - I think that’s true of the little Minerva as well - but a slouchy bag that size would be amazing.


----------



## Fancyfree

whatevs said:


> That is about what I was imagining.
> 
> I think some features of the theia might look different on the smaller size - I think that’s true of the little Minerva as well - but a slouchy bag that size would be amazing.


I expect choice of leather will be extra important to enable slouch in a smaller size.  Merinos, no backing?

Actually, I don't know that I am even looking for slouch in Mini Theia...Just soft, comfortable, casual and practical  Might even be lovely in Vacchetta,- sort of a soft saddle bag look


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> I expect choice of leather will be extra important to enable slouch in a smaller size.  Merinos, no backing?
> 
> Actually, I don't know that I am even looking for slouch in Mini Theia...Just soft, comfortable, casual and practical  Might even be lovely in Vacchetta,- sort of a soft saddle bag look


I think it would look great in Vacchetta-


----------



## bonniekir

Travelbag:
I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


WOW !
This is so absolutely amazingly gorgeous .
I love your choice of exterior pockets. And colour of lining. Those handles! And the "handle connection" on bag. The overall shape..
I love everything about this bag.

How long, tall and wide is this beauty, please?


----------



## jkern04

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


I absolutely love what you did with this bag!  Been considering Juliet for the exact same reason.  Was thinking about a bag strap on the outside but love the zip pockets as well. Will those wonderful side pickets hold bottle of water similar to the airport?  Beautiful bag, you did great!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


OMGGGG this is INCREDIBLE wowww


----------



## bonniekir

Fancyfree said:


> WOW !
> This is so absolutely amazingly gorgeous .
> I love your choice of exterior pockets. And colour of lining. Those handles! And the "handle connection" on bag. The overall shape..
> I love everything about this bag.
> 
> How long, tall and wide is this beauty, please?


Thank you ! 
the length is 53 cm, height about 32 and the base is 24 cm wide.


----------



## bonniekir

jkern04 said:


> I absolutely love what you did with this bag!  Been considering Juliet for the exact same reason.  Was thinking about a bag strap on the outside but love the zip pockets as well. Will those wonderful side pickets hold bottle of water similar to the airport?  Beautiful bag, you did great!


Thank you 
Sure the side pockets can hold a waterbottle.. The bottle on the pic sits a bit loose, but the bag is empty.I can still carry it without the bottle falling out!


----------



## jkern04

bonniekir said:


> Thank you
> Sure the side pockets can hold a waterbottle.. The bottle on the pic sits a bit loose, but the bag is empty.I can still carry it without the bottle falling out!


Fantastic!  I hope you don't mind, but I am so copying this design!


----------



## bonniekir

jkern04 said:


> Fantastic!  I hope you don't mind, but I am so copying this design!


Thanks to Marco, so you’re most wellcome .His doing.. lol.
He knows I like extra pockets to place books, phone, glasses etc, because I am not an organised person. I find it so interesting that so many can have extra pouches with this and that in them.  I plop stuff into my bags..and only have a purse as an extra with me. So in order not to rummage too much in the bag.. it is easier to check pockets!


----------



## Fancyfree

jkern04 said:


> Fantastic!  I hope you don't mind, but I am so copying this design!


As will I   
Wish Marco would do a Travel Bag Promo...


----------



## Fancyfree

Latest news on Little Theia - Marco writes:
_"I've already received requests for a Little Theia and I can already let you know that we'll do it! It won't be possible to add all these new versions of many existing MM styles to our eShop but I'll do my best to show all these new sizes the soonest possible."_​


----------



## dramaprincess713

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


Wow, this is stunning! You’ve just made me put this travel bag on my list…complete with the pockets like yours, if you don’t mind! Gorgeous!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Latest news on Little Theia - Marco writes:
> _"I've already received requests for a Little Theia and I can already let you know that we'll do it! It won't be possible to add all these new versions of many existing MM styles to our eShop but I'll do my best to show all these new sizes the soonest possible."_​


Looking forward to seeing this. I think a Little Theia in vachetta would be super cute!


----------



## Fancyfree

Anyone who owns /has owned a Little Minerva  ,- I need advice 

I am nearing completion of my order for a Little Minerva.
To my surprise I see that standard width of Little Minerva shoulder strap is the same as for Minerva Midi - 3 cm 

Please tell me,-
do you feel the 3 cm wide shoulder strap looks proportionate with the size of Little Minerva or have you ever wished it were slimmer ?


----------



## afroken

BOTD: Massaccesi Little Athena






Fancyfree said:


> Anyone who owns /has owned a Little Minerva  ,- I need advice
> 
> I am nearing completion of my order for a Little Minerva.
> To my surprise I see that standard width of Little Minerva shoulder strap is the same as for Minerva Midi - 3 cm
> 
> Please tell me,-
> do you feel the 3 cm wide shoulder strap looks proportionate with the size of Little Minerva or have you ever wished it were slimmer ?


I’m at the cinema waiting for a film to start, but I’ll chime in with my thoughts after.


----------



## Naminé

afroken said:


> BOTD: Massaccesi Little Athena
> 
> View attachment 5338824
> 
> 
> 
> I’m at the cinema waiting for a film to start, but I’ll chime in with my thoughts after.


So cute!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I don’t know why it took me so long to take this bag for a spin? I think mentally I thought it was too big for every day but you know what? Use the bag.  it is a bigger bag esp for satchel/arm carry but its such a beautiful size and shape I think its lovely and comfortable to wear. I used an insert in it cuz I don’t carry enough to fill her up and the insert is perfect. 

What are you using this lovely Sunday? 

Pictured: Charlotte Satchel in Med Grey Pompei and Lilac Lining. Some slightly darker edge paint and contrast stitching really brings this bag to life!


----------



## whatevs

Fancyfree said:


> Latest news on Little Theia - Marco writes:
> _"I've already received requests for a Little Theia and I can already let you know that we'll do it! It won't be possible to add all these new versions of many existing MM styles to our eShop but I'll do my best to show all these new sizes the soonest possible."_​


Nice!


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> Anyone who owns /has owned a Little Minerva  ,- I need advice
> 
> I am nearing completion of my order for a Little Minerva.
> To my surprise I see that standard width of Little Minerva shoulder strap is the same as for Minerva Midi - 3 cm
> 
> Please tell me,-
> do you feel the 3 cm wide shoulder strap looks proportionate with the size of Little Minerva or have you ever wished it were slimmer ?


The width of the shoulder strap for Little Minerva is one of my favourite things about this bag. It did not look disproportionate with the rest of the bag at all, and I’ve always found the drop of the Little/Midi Minerva shoulder strap to be perfect (in fact, I’ve ordered separate Little/Midi Minerva shoulder straps for non-MM bags as well). Proportions aside, if you’re like me and prefer walking to driving or taking transit, you’ll appreciate the width of the strap width   Hope this helps!

Edit 1: Included side photos of my Little Minervas which show the width of the strap against the bag itself. Both bags are no longer in my possession but I kinda have sellers remorse over selling the tweed one…

Edit 2: IMO nappa was a mistake for me in regards to the Little Minerva style, see how the leather creases at the side? Softer leathers (or leathers with more texture and variations) would crease in a more “natural” way rather than looking as if they were “forcibly folded”, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Kimbashop

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


oh wow! I Love the bag shape and the handles. The HMV is really showcased in a bag this size, too.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> The width of the shoulder strap for Little Minerva is one of my favourite things about this bag. It did not look disproportionate with the rest of the bag at all, and I’ve always found the drop of the Little/Midi Minerva shoulder strap to be perfect (in fact, I’ve ordered separate Little/Midi Minerva shoulder straps for non-MM bags as well). Proportions aside, if you’re like me and prefer walking to driving or taking transit, you’ll appreciate the width of the strap width   Hope this helps!
> 
> Edit 1: Included side photos of my Little Minervas which show the width of the strap against the bag itself. Both bags are no longer in my possession but I kinda have sellers remorse over selling the tweed one…
> 
> Edit 2: IMO nappa was a mistake for me in regards to the Little Minerva style, see how the leather creases at the side? Softer leathers (or leathers with more texture and variations) would crease in a more “natural” way rather than looking as if they were “forcibly folded”, if that makes any sense.
> 
> View attachment 5339098
> 
> View attachment 5339099


Thank you SO much, @afroken  . Regular strap it is, then


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> The width of the shoulder strap for Little Minerva is one of my favourite things about this bag. It did not look disproportionate with the rest of the bag at all, and I’ve always found the drop of the Little/Midi Minerva shoulder strap to be perfect (in fact, I’ve ordered separate Little/Midi Minerva shoulder straps for non-MM bags as well). Proportions aside, if you’re like me and prefer walking to driving or taking transit, you’ll appreciate the width of the strap width   Hope this helps!
> 
> Edit 1: Included side photos of my Little Minervas which show the width of the strap against the bag itself. Both bags are no longer in my possession but I kinda have sellers remorse over selling the tweed one…
> 
> Edit 2: IMO nappa was a mistake for me in regards to the Little Minerva style, see how the leather creases at the side? Softer leathers (or leathers with more texture and variations) would crease in a more “natural” way rather than looking as if they were “forcibly folded”, if that makes any sense.
> 
> View attachment 5339098
> 
> View attachment 5339099


The dark brown leather on the side of your minerva is delicious. What is that?


----------



## Fancyfree

I have a puzzle for you all   

Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.​
What does he mean?​


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I have a puzzle for you all
> 
> Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.​
> What does he mean?​


Hmmmmm I’m stumped lol


----------



## afroken

bagsbagzbagss said:


> The dark brown leather on the side of your minerva is delicious. What is that?


That is dark brown nappa! It’s the sample bag here:









						BLACK FRIDAY 2019 - PROMO 4
					

New beautiful Little Minerva, just released! Available in any MM leather (image shows a colorblock version in dark brown Nappa + brick/ocher Tweed Calf). Special Black Friday price: € 290,00 (regular price € 365,00) Free hardware upgrade, free lining upgrade, free straps size. Requests have to...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it
				





Fancyfree said:


> I have a puzzle for you all
> 
> Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.​
> What does he mean?​


Code word for new leather/style promo?


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> That is dark brown nappa!


So interesting how different the green and the brown Nappa behaved on the short ends of your Little Minervas  I wonder if one of them had a thicker "glaze"  (do not know the correct term). If so, which one..?


afroken said:


> Code word for new leather/style promo?


Nope


----------



## afroken

I’ve been thinking about an Astra crossbody since I first discovered MM, and have played around with so many colour combinations. I think I might finally be close to having one planned out. Would love to hear your insights, thoughts, and suggestions!




Unfortunately I don’t know how to do a mock-up, so I’m attaching a scribbled picture here. For the main body, I want yellow pebbled, and for the accents, white and taupe/dark taupe pebbled. What do you think?

Should I switch the places of white and taupe/dark pebbled?

How do you like the colour combination? Any other suggestions? I don’t want any accent colour to overpower the yellow.

Also thinking about adding a bamboo handle to get my own Gucci bamboo vibe




Thank you all


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> I’ve been thinking about an Astra crossbody since I first discovered MM, and have played around with so many colour combinations. I think I might finally be close to having one planned out. Would love to hear your insights, thoughts, and suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 5339512
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t know how to do a mock-up, so I’m attaching a scribbled picture here. For the main body, I want yellow pebbled, and for the accents, white and taupe/dark taupe pebbled. What do you think?
> 
> Should I switch the places of white and taupe/dark pebbled?
> 
> How do you like the colour combination? Any other suggestions? I don’t want any accent colour to overpower the yellow.
> 
> Also thinking about adding a bamboo handle to get my own Gucci bamboo vibe
> 
> View attachment 5339543
> 
> 
> Thank you all


So cool !
I feel it all depends on how the taupe or dark taupe interacts with that specific yellow and with white...
Also, the current batch of one of these colours might be slightly different from the photos on the website, and that could change everything (say, if the current yellow batch is more lemon...)
I'd ask Marco to send you leather samples to make sure


----------



## southernbelle43

Well people. I really thought I was beyond being stunned by Marco.  I just got my dark green HMV Little Selene and this leather took my breath away!  The color is not what I thought I was ordering (like the original dark green vachetta), but I really like it. It is very, very deep military green.  Almost black in low indoor light.  But the leather.... oh my gosh. My favorite leather since 2017 has been verona, but I think it has been replaced by HMV. I had to edit the photo but I got the color pretty accurate.  If you have had any hesitation about this leather, put it to rest.




Ijust asked Marco to change my other bag to HMV if he has not started it yet, lol.


----------



## afroken

afroken said:


> I’ve been thinking about an Astra crossbody since I first discovered MM, and have played around with so many colour combinations. I think I might finally be close to having one planned out. Would love to hear your insights, thoughts, and suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 5339512
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t know how to do a mock-up, so I’m attaching a scribbled picture here. For the main body, I want yellow pebbled, and for the accents, white and taupe/dark taupe pebbled. What do you think?
> 
> Should I switch the places of white and taupe/dark pebbled?
> 
> How do you like the colour combination? Any other suggestions? I don’t want any accent colour to overpower the yellow.
> 
> Also thinking about adding a bamboo handle to get my own Gucci bamboo vibe
> 
> View attachment 5339543
> 
> 
> Thank you all


I can also get behind olive pebbled or hunter pebbled to replace the taupe/dark taupe. Let me know if anyone have any opinions or thoughts!

@Fancyfree thank you! I’ve already asked Marco for some leather swatches for my next shipment, I feel bad for asking him for more for the time being, so I’m just playing around with the possible ideas


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> So interesting how different the green and the brown Nappa behaved on the short ends of your Little Minervas  I wonder if one of them had a thicker "glaze"  (do not know the correct term). If so, which one..?
> 
> Nope


He is trying to keep the halfmoon on little Theia.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Well people. I really thought I was beyond being stunned by Marco.  I just got my dark green HMV Little Selene and this leather took my breath away!  The color is not what I thought I was ordering (like the original dark green vachetta), but I really like it. It is very, very deep military green.  Almost black in low indoor light.  But the leather.... oh my gosh. My favorite leather since 2017 has been verona, but I think it has been replaced by HMV. I had to edit the photo but I got the color pretty accurate.  If you have had any hesitation about this leather, put it to rest.
> 
> View attachment 5339610
> 
> 
> Ijust asked Marco to change my other bag to HMV if he has not started it yet, lol.


Dark green HMV is definitely the prettiest green leather I have ever seen! Love my Charlotte bag in this leather.


----------



## Fancyfree

I have a puzzle for you all   
Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.
What does he mean?



Ludmilla said:


> He is trying to keep the halfmoon on little Theia.


Yes, Ludmilla,- you got it  

(how weird,- can't find any applause-emoji..!)


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> Well people. I really thought I was beyond being stunned by Marco.  I just got my dark green HMV Little Selene and this leather took my breath away!  The color is not what I thought I was ordering (like the original dark green vachetta), but I really like it. It is very, very deep military green.  Almost black in low indoor light.  But the leather.... oh my gosh. My favorite leather since 2017 has been verona, but I think it has been replaced by HMV. I had to edit the photo but I got the color pretty accurate.  If you have had any hesitation about this leather, put it to rest.
> 
> View attachment 5339610
> 
> 
> Ijust asked Marco to change my other bag to HMV if he has not started it yet, lol.


This is beautiful! Can you show us the little Selene in the sunlight?


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> I’ve been thinking about an Astra crossbody since I first discovered MM, and have played around with so many colour combinations. I think I might finally be close to having one planned out. Would love to hear your insights, thoughts, and suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 5339512
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t know how to do a mock-up, so I’m attaching a scribbled picture here. For the main body, I want yellow pebbled, and for the accents, white and taupe/dark taupe pebbled. What do you think?
> 
> Should I switch the places of white and taupe/dark pebbled?
> 
> How do you like the colour combination? Any other suggestions? I don’t want any accent colour to overpower the yellow.
> 
> Also thinking about adding a bamboo handle to get my own Gucci bamboo vibe
> 
> View attachment 5339543
> 
> 
> Thank you all


I love the colorway you have chosen for your bag, but I agree with what @Fancyfree said about ordering samples of the leather first. 

Also, I see where you are going with the Bamboo handle, but I wonder if it might be too much detail with the strap which seems to have some hardware detailing on it. Perhaps you could order a simpler strap so as not to compete too much with the bamboo?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

southernbelle43 said:


> Well people. I really thought I was beyond being stunned by Marco.  I just got my dark green HMV Little Selene and this leather took my breath away!  The color is not what I thought I was ordering (like the original dark green vachetta), but I really like it. It is very, very deep military green.  Almost black in low indoor light.  But the leather.... oh my gosh. My favorite leather since 2017 has been verona, but I think it has been replaced by HMV. I had to edit the photo but I got the color pretty accurate.  If you have had any hesitation about this leather, put it to rest.
> 
> View attachment 5339610
> 
> 
> Ijust asked Marco to change my other bag to HMV if he has not started it yet, lol.


That was my EXACT reaction when I first touched HMV. I think I gasped. It’s so exquisite. I’m so glad you are happy with the green too! Deep military green seems a good description! You are better at finding the words than I was! Haha. That is a beautiful bag! My next is going to be a smoke grey little Selene!


----------



## carterazo

afroken said:


> I’ve been thinking about an Astra crossbody since I first discovered MM, and have played around with so many colour combinations. I think I might finally be close to having one planned out. Would love to hear your insights, thoughts, and suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 5339512
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don’t know how to do a mock-up, so I’m attaching a scribbled picture here. For the main body, I want yellow pebbled, and for the accents, white and taupe/dark taupe pebbled. What do you think?
> 
> Should I switch the places of white and taupe/dark pebbled?
> 
> How do you like the colour combination? Any other suggestions? I don’t want any accent colour to overpower the yellow.
> 
> Also thinking about adding a bamboo handle to get my own Gucci bamboo vibe
> 
> View attachment 5339543
> 
> 
> Thank you all



Love the idea of the bamboo handle! About the color combinations, I think a lot would depend on the shade of yellow. Taupe sounds closer to the other colors unless you want a high contrast. Definitely ask Marco to take pictures of different color combinations together in natural light indoors and outdoors. Have you also considered yellow, white and (light to medium) grey?


----------



## carterazo

Fancyfree said:


> I have a puzzle for you all
> 
> Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.​
> What does he mean?​



He's trying to save the dream? His dream?
ETA I just saw the answer! I wasn't even close.


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Well people. I really thought I was beyond being stunned by Marco.  I just got my dark green HMV Little Selene and this leather took my breath away!  The color is not what I thought I was ordering (like the original dark green vachetta), but I really like it. It is very, very deep military green.  Almost black in low indoor light.  But the leather.... oh my gosh. My favorite leather since 2017 has been verona, but I think it has been replaced by HMV. I had to edit the photo but I got the color pretty accurate.  If you have had any hesitation about this leather, put it to rest.
> 
> View attachment 5339610
> 
> 
> Ijust asked Marco to change my other bag to HMV if he has not started it yet, lol.



Another stunner in HMV!   Makes me more excited to see mine.  I'm so glad I got something small in this sunning color. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## LolaWhisp

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I don’t know why it took me so long to take this bag for a spin? I think mentally I thought it was too big for every day but you know what? Use the bag.  it is a bigger bag esp for satchel/arm carry but its such a beautiful size and shape I think its lovely and comfortable to wear. I used an insert in it cuz I don’t carry enough to fill her up and the insert is perfect.
> 
> What are you using this lovely Sunday?
> 
> Pictured: Charlotte Satchel in Med Grey Pompei and Lilac Lining. Some slightly darker edge paint and contrast stitching really brings this bag to life!


I love the style of the bag but worry it’s going to be too heavy. Do you carry a lot in it? How does it feel for the shoulder carry?


----------



## afroken

Fancyfree said:


> I have a puzzle for you all
> Today, Marco is trying to save the moon.
> What does he mean?
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla,- you got it
> 
> (how weird,- can't find any applause-emoji..!)


It’s this one! 

Go to “Help” at the bottom of the page, and you’ll see a long list of smilies!


Kimbashop said:


> I love the colorway you have chosen for your bag, but I agree with what @Fancyfree said about ordering samples of the leather first.
> 
> Also, I see where you are going with the Bamboo handle, but I wonder if it might be too much detail with the strap which seems to have some hardware detailing on it. Perhaps you could order a simpler strap so as not to compete too much with the bamboo?


Thank you for pointing out the strap hardware detailing! Yes, now that you’ve mentioned it, it does look a tad too busy with the bamboo handle going on. I’ll sit on this one for a bit.

Since I’ve already asked Marco for some leather swatches for my upcoming shipment, I’ll wait until I put in my next order (most likely Little Muse in rust HMV during Marco’s spring or summer sale), and ask for some swatches for the yellow and other colours. Always so hard to figure colours out when you can’t see it in person.


carterazo said:


> Love the idea of the bamboo handle! About the color combinations, I think a lot would depend on the shade of yellow. Taupe sounds closer to the other colors unless you want a high contrast. Definitely ask Marco to take pictures of different color combinations together in natural light indoors and outdoors. Have you also considered yellow, white and (light to medium) grey?


Yes! I’m going for a less contrast look! Good idea for the light and medium grey, haven’t thought of that. Since I won’t get the leather swatches for a while, it would be a great idea to ask Marco to take some pictures.


----------



## Fancyfree

afroken said:


> It’s this one!
> 
> Go to “Help” at the bottom of the page, and you’ll see a long list of smilies!


Thank you, @afroken  Never knew about this list


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> Thank you, @afroken  Never knew about this list


So cool! I didn't know either!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

LolaWhisp said:


> I love the style of the bag but worry it’s going to be too heavy. Do you carry a lot in it? How does it feel for the shoulder carry?


I wouldn’t say it’s the lightest bag I own but I didn’t find it uncomfortably heavy either. However take that with a grain of salt - I am not super sensitive to weight. But I can tell you it is not feather light for sure. However Marcos straps continue to amaze me with their level of comfort. Both the rolled handles and the long strap are very comfortable to carry. By the long strap on my shoulder I don’t find it heavy at all. Here is a picture of how I have it packed with an insert right now. However it can hold much much more than this without an insert. He also made a “little Charlotte satchel” which is a smaller version of this and depending on what you need to carry could be a perfect lighter option for you! This is one of my most favorite styles he offers. I think it’s so unique and sophisticated and cute! I hope this helps!


----------



## southernbelle43

bagsbagzbagss said:


> That was my EXACT reaction when I first touched HMV. I think I gasped. It’s so exquisite. I’m so glad you are happy with the green too! Deep military green seems a good description! You are better at finding the words than I was! Haha. That is a beautiful bag! My next is going to be a smoke grey little Selene!





bagsbagzbagss said:


> That was my EXACT reaction when I first touched HMV. I think I gasped. It’s so exquisite. I’m so glad you are happy with the green too! Deep military green seems a good description! You are better at finding the words than I was! Haha. That is a beautiful bag! My next is going to be a smoke grey little Selene!


Every time I look at it I cannot believe how lovely it is.  I love the leather smell.  My very first Massaccesi bag was a red Merinos Selene and it smelled wonderful. None of my bags since then have had this same smell until this one. I wish it  would last (although heavens knows what we are breathing in).
Marco has almost finished my other bag so it was too late to change the leather To HMV.  This just means I will have to order another bag soon, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> This is beautiful! Can you show us the little Selene in the sunlight?


There is just no way for me with an iPhone to show its color in sunlight.  I took one and then took one inside in bright light five feet away from the window which is very accurate in color. The iPhone bleaches out the color way too much in sunlight. 



This is what made me concerned when I saw another picture in sunlight. I was afraid I was getting an olive green bag, lol. And that is not one of my favorite colors. But I love this military green. And BTW, there are no marks on the lower right of this bag. I have no clue why it looks like there are?


----------



## christinemliu

southernbelle43 said:


> There is just no way for me with an iPhone to show its color in sunlight.  I took one and then took one inside in bright light five feet away from the window which is very accurate in color. The iPhone bleaches out the color way too much in sunlight.
> View attachment 5340309
> View attachment 5340310
> 
> This is what made me concerned when I saw another picture in sunlight. I was afraid I was getting an olive green bag, lol. And that is not one of my favorite colors. But I love this military green. And BTW, there are no marks on the lower right of this bag. I have no clue why it looks like there are?


That happened to me when I was showing the bottom of my Little Selene! It's something weird with how the light reflects off the surface I think. Beautiful bag!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Probably just a reflection of light or the window or something. Looks beautiful and I love how you can see how much the green can truly transform!


----------



## samfalstaff

southernbelle43 said:


> There is just no way for me with an iPhone to show its color in sunlight.  I took one and then took one inside in bright light five feet away from the window which is very accurate in color. The iPhone bleaches out the color way too much in sunlight.
> View attachment 5340309
> View attachment 5340310
> 
> This is what made me concerned when I saw another picture in sunlight. I was afraid I was getting an olive green bag, lol. And that is not one of my favorite colors. But I love this military green. And BTW, there are no marks on the lower right of this bag. I have no clue why it looks like there are?


Oh, my! That bottom picture made me gasp!


----------



## samfalstaff

Just about to change out of my Sabrina. Two pics from the weekend...


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> There is just no way for me with an iPhone to show its color in sunlight.  I took one and then took one inside in bright light five feet away from the window which is very accurate in color. The iPhone bleaches out the color way too much in sunlight.
> View attachment 5340309
> View attachment 5340310
> 
> This is what made me concerned when I saw another picture in sunlight. I was afraid I was getting an olive green bag, lol. And that is not one of my favorite colors. But I love this military green. And BTW, there are no marks on the lower right of this bag. I have no clue why it looks like there are?


Thank you for these pics. I understand what you mean. It is really incredible leather. I can’t wait to order something in HMV. I’m not yet sure what that will be.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Just about to change out of my Sabrina. Two pics from the weekend...
> View attachment 5340764
> View attachment 5340765


I really need you all to stop showing me leathers I NEED my collection is getting out of control LOL. What is this lovely pebbly black??


----------



## Beachgirl36

samfalstaff said:


> Just about to change out of my Sabrina. Two pics from the weekend...
> View attachment 5340764
> View attachment 5340765


What is this Black leather?? Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I really need you all to stop showing me leathers I NEED my collection is getting out of control LOL. What is this lovely pebbly black??


Haha! Thank you. It's deerskin.


----------



## samfalstaff

Beachgirl36 said:


> What is this Black leather?? Gorgeous bag!!


Deerskin. I thought Marco was going to release more of it soon, but I guess that was just a rumor.


----------



## piosavsfan

samfalstaff said:


> Deerskin. I thought Marco was going to release more of it soon, but I guess that was just a rumor.


This is what he told me prior to the recent Sorrento release:
"I have received lots of requests for both deer and goat leather and I've already scheduled something for the next future."

So I think the deerskin is still coming.


----------



## samfalstaff

piosavsfan said:


> This is what he told me prior to the recent Sorrento release:
> "I have received lots of requests for both deer and goat leather and I've already scheduled something for the next future."
> 
> So I think the deerskin is still coming.


Oooh, I'm so glad to read this. I bowed out of many recent promos because I was waiting for more deerskin.


----------



## southernbelle43

samfalstaff said:


> Oh, my! That bottom picture made me gasp!


It is really a stellar leather.


----------



## AliceWondered

I love the texture on the deerskin! Does it have a soft hand-feel?

I have seen bags in a “shrunken lamb skin” leather, that is very textured, but also super soft. I would love something like that except in a MM bag.


----------



## ajamy

AliceWondered said:


> I love the texture on the deerskin! Does it have a soft hand-feel?
> 
> I have seen bags in a “shrunken lamb skin” leather, that is very textured, but also super soft. I would love something like that except in a MM bag.


Marco did a promotion on a washed lambskin some time ago, I have a midi victoria in this and it is beautifully soft and velvety.  My Deerskin victoria is much firmer and more structured, though it is still one of my favourite leathers.


----------



## Fancyfree

AliceWondered said:


> I love the texture on the deerskin! Does it have a soft hand-feel?
> 
> I have seen bags in a “shrunken lamb skin” leather, that is very textured, but also super soft. I would love something like that except in a MM bag.


This precise Deerskin does not have a soft feel. The next deerskin will probably be quite different 

I have a Charlotte Shoulder bag in this Deerskin . I believe it was made of the last scraps of this leather..



Verona was soft _and _textured. I really miss Verona...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

ajamy said:


> Marco did a promotion on a washed lambskin some time ago, I have a midi victoria in this and it is beautifully soft and velvety.  My Deerskin victoria is much firmer and more structured, though it is still one of my favourite leathers.


Do you feel like the deerskin will eventually slouch a little bit?


----------



## piosavsfan

ajamy said:


> Marco did a promotion on a washed lambskin some time ago, I have a midi victoria in this and it is beautifully soft and velvety.  My Deerskin victoria is much firmer and more structured, though it is still one of my favourite leathers.


I hope he does washed lamb again! Soft and velvety sounds right up my alley.


----------



## Fancyfree

To slouch or not to slouch...hmm...

Of Marco's current leathers, I believe every single one slouches in time *except *Pompei?!

What *I* want, is more non-slouchy leathers!!!!
So I can choose a different leather to Pompei when I want a truly structured Clio, Angelica etc.

(Marco is great with backing when I tell him I want a highly structured bag, but can never achieve that same effect as Pompei when using softer / more pliable, ultimately drapey leathers)


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> To slouch or not to slouch...hmm...
> 
> Of Marco's current leathers, I believe every single one slouches in time *except *Pompei?!
> 
> What *I* want, is more non-slouchy leathers!!!!
> So I can choose a different leather to Pompei when I want a truly structured Clio, Angelica etc.
> 
> (Marco is great with backing when I tell him I want a highly structured bag, but can never achieve that same effect as Pompei when using softer / more pliable, ultimately drapey leathers)


What about Vachetta/cuoio tuscano with some backing?


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> What about Vachetta/cuoio tuscano with some backing?


Backing definitely helps . But the leathers themselves soften a lot.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Backing definitely helps . But the leathers themselves soften a lot.


Fair enough! Pompei is pretty unique in that regard! It’s a cool leather for sure.


----------



## AliceWondered

ajamy said:


> Marco did a promotion on a washed lambskin some time ago, I have a midi victoria in this and it is beautifully soft and velvety.  My Deerskin victoria is much firmer and more structured, though it is still one of my favourite leathers.


That’s great to know. Hopefully the washed lamb comes around sometime again!


----------



## AliceWondered

Fancyfree said:


> This precise Deerskin does not have a soft feel. The next deerskin will probably be quite different
> 
> I have a Charlotte Shoulder bag in this Deerskin . I believe it was made of the last scraps of this leather..
> View attachment 5342313
> 
> 
> Verona was soft _and _textured. I really miss Verona...


Gorgeous! That texture!

I got a Charlotte SB midi in black Verona, and I love it. It’s a perfect design for showing off a textured leather.


----------



## samfalstaff

AliceWondered said:


> I love the texture on the deerskin! Does it have a soft hand-feel?
> 
> I have seen bags in a “shrunken lamb skin” leather, that is very textured, but also super soft. I would love something like that except in a MM bag.


Yes, it is pretty soft. I have two bags in deerskin and one is softer than the other. So there is some variation.


----------



## samfalstaff

Fancyfree said:


> This precise Deerskin does not have a soft feel. The next deerskin will probably be quite different
> 
> I have a Charlotte Shoulder bag in this Deerskin . I believe it was made of the last scraps of this leather..
> View attachment 5342313
> 
> 
> Verona was soft _and _textured. I really miss Verona...


Oh, my! That is spectacular!


----------



## christinemliu

Two things:

1. Marco mentioned to a newer customer who's planning a Hera that he has done a Hera without the pleats on top. I don't remember and I can't find in my searching of someone's Hera that looks like this. Are you out there? Please share haha! I'm so curious.

2. Just a note that I did a video today of all the MM leathers I thought I owned ... and catching up on this thread, I realized I do have something in washed lamb that I missed! It's a key leash ... now that makes 16 leathers I own haha ... he really offers such a variety!!!! I know there's more out there that I don't have ... I'd love others to showcase some. Even a short video just showing the leather is great!


----------



## Kimbashop

Bag of the Day (Haven't used this bag in a while): Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona. It has gotten softer and smooshier with time.
  The bag is a actually little darker than it appears in the photo.


----------



## christinemliu

Kimbashop said:


> Bag of the Day (Haven't used this bag in a while): Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona. It has gotten softer and smooshier with time.
> The bag is a actually little darker than it appears in the photo.
> View attachment 5343273


So pretty @Kimbashop and I love how your outfit is all coordinated!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1. Marco mentioned to a newer customer who's planning a Hera that he has done a Hera without the pleats on top. I don't remember and I can't find in my searching of someone's Hera that looks like this. Are you out there? Please share haha! I'm so curious.
> 
> 2. Just a note that I did a video today of all the MM leathers I thought I owned ... and catching up on this thread, I realized I do have something in washed lamb that I missed! It's a key leash ... now that makes 16 leathers I own haha ... he really offers such a variety!!!! I know there's more out there that I don't have ... I'd love others to showcase some. Even a short video just showing the leather is great!


Ooh, I would love to see that Hera, and I think I might need to steal that idea.


----------



## Kimbashop

christinemliu said:


> So pretty @Kimbashop and I love how your outfit is all coordinated!!!



Thank you! I seem to gravitate to this color. I have a coat in a similar shade as well.


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Bag of the Day (Haven't used this bag in a while): Soulmate Midi in Wine Velvet Verona. It has gotten softer and smooshier with time.
> The bag is a actually little darker than it appears in the photo.
> View attachment 5343273


This is one of my favourite MM bags that I’ve seen. What a magical colour, I hope Marco can source it again at some point. Love the outfit, and Aspinal scarf! (I think I have the same one   )


----------



## Kimbashop

afroken said:


> This is one of my favourite MM bags that I’ve seen. What a magical colour, I hope Marco can source it again at some point. Love the outfit, and Aspinal scarf! (I think I have the same one   )


Thank you, and Happy Birthday! This is wine velvet verona but it looks more like a plum-pink IRL. It is a great leather choice for the soulmate, I think. 

And why am I not surprised that you have the same scarf?


----------



## afroken

Kimbashop said:


> Thank you, and Happy Birthday! This is wine velvet verona but it looks more like a plum-pink IRL. It is a great leather choice for the soulmate, I think.
> 
> And why am I not surprised that you have the same scarf?


Thank you  We are both Pisces, that’s why


----------



## afroken

I solved the leather mystery of my Little Athena 

The original owner checked her email with Marco and she indeed put in an order for marine blue pompei Little Athena, and Marco confirmed. I think what happened was that Marco used avio blue nappa as a mistake, and the two previous owners didn’t notice.

That doesn’t take away my enjoyment of the bag, although I would’ve preferred pompei for this style. The nappa, however, shows the scratches clearly which gives this bag a more rustic look, and I like that too.

Here she is with me today at my city’s independent cinema’s VIP lounge, waiting for Grace Kelly’s “Rear Window” to start.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I passed on tweed when it first came out, but I never stopped thinking of it, so I asked Marco if he still had any, and to my surprise, he does! He set it aside for me, and now I need to figure out what bag and colorway I want to go with. I thought I'd try to pick a bag first, and would love opinions!

I'm thinking Mia/Grande Mia, Aura/Grand Aura, or Daphne/Grande Daphne (I thought I read on TPF that he had a pattern for a Grande Daphne...). I would probably go for the grande size in any option because I do tend to graviate towards bigger bags but can always be influenced otherwise! 

I do have this KS tweed-esqe bag already:


It's actually why I had originally passed on tweed. I figured I didn't need two tween bags. But I've never really been able to get Marco's tweed leather out of my head, so maybe I do need two tweed bags after all.   Anyway, I'd like to avoid something too similar to what I already have, but I'm otherwise open to anything! (I know Aura/Grande Aura is a flap like the bag I have, but I'm not sure if it would be similar enough to take it out of the running?)

Thoughts on what would best suit tweed? Comments/personal experiences with any of the bags I'm thinking of? Other bags I should consider?


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I passed on tweed when it first came out, but I never stopped thinking of it, so I asked Marco if he still had any, and to my surprise, he does! He set it aside for me, and now I need to figure out what bag and colorway I want to go with. I thought I'd try to pick a bag first, and would love opinions!
> 
> I'm thinking Mia/Grande Mia, Aura/Grand Aura, or Daphne/Grande Daphne (I thought I read on TPF that he had a pattern for a Grande Daphne...). I would probably go for the grande size in any option because I do tend to graviate towards bigger bags but can always be influenced otherwise!
> 
> I do have this KS tweed-esqe bag already:
> View attachment 5345591
> 
> It's actually why I had originally passed on tweed. I figured I didn't need two tween bags. But I've never really been able to get Marco's tweed leather out of my head, so maybe I do need two tweed bags after all.   Anyway, I'd like to avoid something too similar to what I already have, but I'm otherwise open to anything! (I know Aura/Grande Aura is a flap like the bag I have, but I'm not sure if it would be similar enough to take it out of the running?)
> 
> Thoughts on what would best suit tweed? Comments/personal experiences with any of the bags I'm thinking of? Other bags I should consider?


Colourblocked with black Nappa? Daphne or Clio


----------



## christinemliu

Marco will do a Calista Alto and a Victoria Alto if there are four people interested in each. These are sizes in between the Midi and the full size. I'm in for Calista Alto and @bagsbagzbagss is in for 1 of each.

Pricing for regular leathers:
Calista Alto price approximately $370 and Victoria Alto is $470

Calista Alto in Handmade Vaccheta $475
Victoria Alto in HMV: $595

Also, would people go for an east-west Soulmate Midi? A little bit like this pic, with no cinch ties, maybe short handles, and crossbody attachments.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> Marco will do a Calista Alto and a Victoria Alto if there are four people interested in each. These are sizes in between the Midi and the full size. I'm in for Calista Alto and @bagsbagzbagss is in for 1 of each.
> 
> Pricing for regular leathers:
> Calista Alto price approximately $370 and Victoria Alto is $470
> 
> Calista Alto in Handmade Vaccheta $475
> Victoria Alto in HMV: $595
> 
> Also, would people go for an east-west Soulmate Midi? A little bit like this pic, with no cinch ties, maybe short handles, and crossbody attachments.
> View attachment 5345898


I love the idea of an east west Soulmate midi!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Calista Alto price approximately $370 and Victoria Alto is $470

Here are the official measurements!


----------



## christinemliu

Here's my faux E/W (east-west) Soulmate Midi below, with dimensions:
Width at base: 13.2” (cm. 34)
Height: 10” (cm. 25)
Depth: 4.9” (cm. 12.5)
Strap drop: 4.25” (cm. 11)
It obviously won't be as poufy, that's just for the sake of getting an idea.

Any input for these dimensions? If it is popular, I think Marco would be willing to do a bigger one, smaller one, etc. I think 2 of us will definitely buy, so we just need 2 more.

For those who wanted the cinch, you could rally for an E/W Diva and see what Marco thinks!


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> Colourblocked with black Nappa? Daphne or Clio


Yes, I do think I would color block it. Black was my first thought, but depending on which tweed colorway I go with, I was also thinking maybe color blocking with red (for black and white tweed or red and blue tweed) or blue/navy (for black and cobalt tweed or red and blue tweed).

I didn't think about a Clio! I think it might be small than I'm looking for, but I'm going to take a second look. I do think Daphne would lead itself well to tweed and colorblocking.


----------



## afroken

dramaprincess713 said:


> I passed on tweed when it first came out, but I never stopped thinking of it, so I asked Marco if he still had any, and to my surprise, he does! He set it aside for me, and now I need to figure out what bag and colorway I want to go with. I thought I'd try to pick a bag first, and would love opinions!
> 
> I'm thinking Mia/Grande Mia, Aura/Grand Aura, or Daphne/Grande Daphne (I thought I read on TPF that he had a pattern for a Grande Daphne...). I would probably go for the grande size in any option because I do tend to graviate towards bigger bags but can always be influenced otherwise!
> 
> I do have this KS tweed-esqe bag already:
> View attachment 5345591
> 
> It's actually why I had originally passed on tweed. I figured I didn't need two tween bags. But I've never really been able to get Marco's tweed leather out of my head, so maybe I do need two tweed bags after all.   Anyway, I'd like to avoid something too similar to what I already have, but I'm otherwise open to anything! (I know Aura/Grande Aura is a flap like the bag I have, but I'm not sure if it would be similar enough to take it out of the running?)
> 
> Thoughts on what would best suit tweed? Comments/personal experiences with any of the bags I'm thinking of? Other bags I should consider?


I think you just ordered a Minerva so you probably don’t need another one, but how about a Little Minerva with the tweed? I think it’s a wonderful combination with nappa. I had one before but sold it, and that seller’s remorse is hitting me like bricks.

Here is a photo of mine, it’s the sample one from the link below.











						BLACK FRIDAY 2019 - PROMO 4
					

New beautiful Little Minerva, just released! Available in any MM leather (image shows a colorblock version in dark brown Nappa + brick/ocher Tweed Calf). Special Black Friday price: € 290,00 (regular price € 365,00) Free hardware upgrade, free lining upgrade, free straps size. Requests have to...




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> Yes, I do think I would color block it. Black was my first thought, but depending on which tweed colorway I go with, I was also thinking maybe color blocking with red (for black and white tweed or red and blue tweed) or blue/navy (for black and cobalt tweed or red and blue tweed).
> 
> I didn't think about a Clio! I think it might be small than I'm looking for, but I'm going to take a second look. I do think Daphne would lead itself well to tweed and colorblocking.



I agree that Clio is a little small for tweed color blocking. Daphne is a great size and would look great color blocked


----------



## dramaprincess713

afroken said:


> I think you just ordered a Minerva so you probably don’t need another one, but how about a Little Minerva with the tweed? I think it’s a wonderful combination with nappa. I had one before but sold it, and that seller’s remorse is hitting me like bricks.
> 
> Here is a photo of mine, it’s the sample one from the link below.
> View attachment 5346523
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK FRIDAY 2019 - PROMO 4
> 
> 
> New beautiful Little Minerva, just released! Available in any MM leather (image shows a colorblock version in dark brown Nappa + brick/ocher Tweed Calf). Special Black Friday price: € 290,00 (regular price € 365,00) Free hardware upgrade, free lining upgrade, free straps size. Requests have to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marcomassaccesi.it


The tweed Minervas are so beautiful! You’re right though-I did just order a Midi Minerva, and I’m not sure about a second one, just because I like variety, I think a Little Minerva will be a bit smaller than I’d like. Still, so pretty-Minerva is definitely a great style for tweed!



djfmn said:


> I agree that Clio is a little small for tweed color blocking. Daphne is a great size and would look great color blocked


Thanks! Daphne is definitely high on the list! It kind of give me Lady Dior vibes, which falls into my larger vision of a lady-like tweed bag.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

ohmisseevee said:


> I am SUPER excited...!! I received a white box from Italy today, with -
> - Theia Midi in lead Africa
> - Selene Zip Midi in purple Africa
> - Saturn Wallet in crimson red Fiore
> 
> I don't have images of the other two bags yet but let me tell you - the Saturn Wallet is _delicious_ in Fiore leather. It's nice and smushy but according to Marco should be able to take the abuse that wallets often go through - being touched, stuffed into bags, etc. The grain of the leather goes really nicely with the design, though obviously the "curve" on the front of the wallet isn't as prominent as it would be with a smoother leather like Nappa or Pompei.  However, the leather and the crimson red color are utterly gorgeous!
> 
> View attachment 4787035
> 
> 
> I wanted this wallet to have a more luxurious feel so Marco suggested black lambskin for the interior lining. It was perfect and exactly what I was looking for, and in my hands it feels exactly like I would hope for a beautiful wallet to feel like. I also like the lambskin more for longevity and hopefully it shouldn't show wear as easily as cloth will/would.
> 
> I requested a button closure instead of a zip closure for the pocket on the other side. Marco worked really hard on this aspect and again, it turned out perfectly and exactly as I imagined / hoped.
> 
> View attachment 4787039
> 
> 
> This is not by any means a "compact" wallet - I would categorize it more as a medium or even large-sized wallet. I don't have my passport on hand but I do believe I could comfortably fit my passport into this wallet if needed. For this size of wallet, I like how spacious the interior is - plenty of room for essential cards and the pocket could fit coins as well as receipts, and it's not hard to see what's inside the pocket at all, and aside from that it could also hold other things like a train ticket, a small brochure or pamphlet, etc.
> 
> This would never replace a compact wallet for me (I currently use a combination of an Hermes Silk'In Compact Wallet + Hermes Calvi Card Holder) but I could definitely see myself using this instead of a continental wallet for situations when I need space more for "other things" rather than cards or receipts/tickets/papers.
> 
> In the hand, it doesn't feel quite as "compact" as my continental wallet from Celine - however, the interior and the feeling/sound of the zipper closure are fantastic. I'm not a connoisseur of wallets by any measure but I am quite in love with this wallet and how it turned out!
> 
> Some additional pictures for size comparison. The Clipper card pictured is the same size as a credit card, and the card holder pictured is my Hermes Calvi card holder. I also have a picture with my hand, and for what it's worth I have small-ish but not tiny hands.
> 
> View attachment 4787037
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787038
> 
> 
> View attachment 4787040



I am pulling this from the archives but just curious… where does the cash go?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Ok just an updated FYI. 

You are free to order these. We have the numbers. The pattern will not be made by Marco until there are a minimum of 4 orders each. I am obviously in for one of each. 

There isn’t really a “timeline” persay… but the pattern won’t be made till we hit that 4th order so just estimate your lead time with that in mind. 

If we want to form group messages to plan a group order I’d be happy to champion that as well


----------



## christinemliu

Update on the "East-West Soulmate Midi"! This probably will be different enough to have a new style name. We are gathering votes on the BAG SHAPE only (since handles can be decided in your order). "A" has a slightly more "A" shape haha, with a tighter profile, while "B" is the traditional Soulmate shape. Unless there's feeling from you all (this is super fun crowdsourcing!), the rolled handles will probably be standard, but you of course could ask for Soulmate handles like seen in "B" or other handles as usual. Marco also said that if people do want the side CINCH ties, that could be an option as well.

Our current dimensions:
Width at base: 13.2” (cm. 34)
Height: 10” (cm. 25)
Depth: 4.9” (cm. 12.5)
Strap drop: 4.25” (cm. 11)

Probable price: 415 euros (in the regular leathers, so this price doesn't include Handmade Vacchetta)

Some voted already on the FB / Meta group...but we of course didn't want to leave people out who are only on tPF. Feel free to reply with "A" or "B" or message me if you'd rather. Thank you!!


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Marco will do a Calista Alto and a Victoria Alto if there are four people interested in each. These are sizes in between the Midi and the full size. I'm in for Calista Alto and @bagsbagzbagss is in for 1 of each.
> 
> Pricing for regular leathers:
> Calista Alto price approximately $370 and Victoria Alto is $470
> 
> Calista Alto in Handmade Vaccheta $475
> Victoria Alto in HMV: $595
> 
> Also, would people go for an east-west Soulmate Midi? A little bit like this pic, with no cinch ties, maybe short handles, and crossbody attachments.
> View attachment 5345898





bagsbagzbagss said:


> Calista Alto price approximately $370 and Victoria Alto is $470
> 
> Here are the official measurements!


Will Marco do a group discount?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> Will Marco do a group discount?


I am not sure! (Also just want to mention I believe these are the USD prices not euro prices just for clarification cuz I keep getting confused! LOL) but I’m sure if we had enough interest and committed orders it’s a possibility he’d extend some kind of promo.


----------



## christinemliu

TotinScience said:


> Marco says a reversible Calista is a go! Is there anything he can’t do?!


@TotinScience I noticed this old post...did you ever order one? Does anyone have a reversible Calista to show us ?


----------



## TotinScience

christinemliu said:


> @TotinScience I noticed this old post...did you ever order one? Does anyone have a reversible Calista to show us ?


I didn't . I really really wanted to but with 2 separate layers of lambskin it was getting crazy expensive. If my money tree regenerates, I will revisit that idea


----------



## Fancyfree

I received my Bouquet Midi today. In the end I went for Blue Reef Nappa with pale Blue lining, and I am really pleased,- a lovely summer bag.

I must admit I was at first disappointed,- it looked so "flat and square"... 
So different from the photos I had been attracted to when Marco first launched Bouquet 

Then I fortunately realized that the side ties actually *do* run all around the bag, so they can easily be tightened and create the shape I was expecting! And as the leather softens, I am sure this shaping will become even easier.

But something seemed "off".....And I realized it was the magnet closure! The tight closure caused by the magnets seemed out of place with the soft and plump style of the bag and the drawstring aspect of the side ties. I placed some thick tape over the magnets to stop them working, and Hey Presto - changed the whole look .

So I have now removed the magnets. It was actually quite easy and hardly left a mark.

I do wish I had taken a before and after photo to show you the difference.. All I have is an "after" photo ...


The Midi is not very large... I think I want a full sized one, too  
I suspect the "drawstring" effect will be even better in the full size.


----------



## southernbelle43

My Hera midi came and I can see now why so many of you like this style. It has the "tote" capacity, but does not look like a tote.  Tiffany blue pebbled is simply gorgeous and I had no clue that pebbled was this soft and silky feeling. Plus it smells great. I think this one is a keeper and I cannot believe that I waited 5 years to try this style.  

Here is a mod shot, cropped to death, because recent covid has made me look less than my usual gorgeous self.  Oh and the strap is so unique and beautiful, but it is way too heavy and makes my bag fall over. I am glad I ordered a theia strap for it, although he sent both for some reason.


----------



## christinemliu

Wow so pretty! All the recent reveals.

I have a Hera Midi on order too!


----------



## Monaliceke

southernbelle43 said:


> My Hera midi came and I can see now why so many of you like this style. It has the "tote" capacity, but does not look like a tote.  Tiffany blue pebbled is simply gorgeous and I had no clue that pebbled was this soft and silky feeling. Plus it smells great. I think this one is a keeper and I cannot believe that I waited 5 years to try this style.
> 
> Here is a mod shot, cropped to death, because recent covid has made me look less than my usual gorgeous self.  Oh and the strap is so unique and beautiful, but it is way too heavy and makes my bag fall over. I am glad I ordered a theia strap for it, although he sent both for some reason.
> View attachment 5355007


Love it! I didn’t know Tiffany Blue Pebbled is still available? After the promo last year? Hmm…


----------



## poizenisxkandee

I had my eyes set on a Victoria (the pending special Alto size) but just noticed that the Selene (Zip) can be clipped to have the sides folded in similar to the buttons on the Victoria.  Does anyone have both styles (any size) that can take some comparison photos/point me to some?  How is the functionality of the bag with the sides clipped or snapped in?  Thanks!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

poizenisxkandee said:


> I had my eyes set on a Victoria (the pending special Alto size) but just noticed that the Selene (Zip) can be clipped to have the sides folded in similar to the buttons on the Victoria.  Does anyone have both styles (any size) that can take some comparison photos/point me to some?  How is the functionality of the bag with the sides clipped or snapped in?  Thanks!




Hey girl! I have both Victoria and Selene! I love both but I’m thinking you may prefer Victoria! (Although isn’t both always the answer? LOL)

Selene is a cute almost square shaped tote. Classic and simple lines make it totally timeless and easy to carry with anything. Victoria is a more rectangular and horizontal shaped and has a nice feminine curvature to the top that makes her so comfy to carry and also so snazzy!

Main differences other than shape:
Victoria has a flap closure (but can be customized without a flap)
Selene has a clip and d ring cinch style where Victoria has folded leather that snaps in place. 

They are both great totes but here’s my take. If cinching is what you want - Victoria takes the cake. Selene can cinch, however I personally (and this is personal taste so take it with a grain) feel it’s not quite as cute looking while cinched. I will probably only use it opened up. But even more notably - cinching it makes it almost impossible to get into without undoing the cinching. Good for security, but fussy for function. 

Victoria on the other hand I find super cute cinched or not, and because the sides fold in and snap to the inside of the bag, the bag is still completely functional and easy to get into whether it is cinched or not which was an amazing detail to me! 

Adding some pics and mod shots for you to help as well!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

More pics of Selene cinch


----------



## afroken

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey girl! I have both Victoria and Selene! I love both but I’m thinking you may prefer Victoria! (Although isn’t both always the answer? LOL)
> 
> Selene is a cute almost square shaped tote. Classic and simple lines make it totally timeless and easy to carry with anything. Victoria is a more rectangular and horizontal shaped and has a nice feminine curvature to the top that makes her so comfy to carry and also so snazzy!
> 
> Main differences other than shape:
> Victoria has a flap closure (but can be customized without a flap)
> Selene has a clip and d ring cinch style where Victoria has folded leather that snaps in place.
> 
> They are both great totes but here’s my take. If cinching is what you want - Victoria takes the cake. Selene can cinch, however I personally (and this is personal taste so take it with a grain) feel it’s not quite as cute looking while cinched. I will probably only use it opened up. But even more notably - cinching it makes it almost impossible to get into without undoing the cinching. Good for security, but fussy for function.
> 
> Victoria on the other hand I find super cute cinched or not, and because the sides fold in and snap to the inside of the bag, the bag is still completely functional and easy to get into whether it is cinched or not which was an amazing detail to me!
> 
> Adding some pics and mod shots for you to help as well!


As a Selene Midi owner, agree 100%. It looks very nice cinched, but impossible to access unless you fiddle around a lot.

Out of curiosity, which one do you like better (Selene and Victoria), and which one is more huggable (assuming both are in the same leather)?

One last question for everyone that owns both HMV and verona, can you compare the two leathers? Help a girl out


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

afroken said:


> As a Selene Midi owner, agree 100%. It looks very nice cinched, but impossible to access unless you fiddle around a lot.
> 
> Out of curiosity, which one do you like better (Selene and Victoria), and which one is more huggable (assuming both are in the same leather)?
> 
> One last question for everyone that owns both HMV and verona, can you compare the two leathers? Help a girl out


I like Victoria better! But I still love Selene. And she’s also my newest bag so were still getting fully acquainted!

I like the width of Victoria more than the more square shape. (Again personal preference!) I like the fact that it’s so accessible even cinched. Selene is easier to dip into because no flap (but I may do a second Victoria without the flap) 

They’re both super comfortable to carry. My full Victoria is in HMV and I carried it loaded up to the doc with my son the other day and it didn’t feel heavy at all and hugged my side and the dip made my arm feel like it had a little spot to go. Straps stayed on and I hardly noticed it was there. 

Selene is new so again only so much experience so far but it is in pebbled leather and is a puddle of smoosh and very comfortable against my body. I will say the pebbled + lambskin is notably heavier even than the big Victoria in HMV. But the straps are comfy and don’t slip. So I don’t mind.


----------



## poizenisxkandee

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey girl! I have both Victoria and Selene! I love both but I’m thinking you may prefer Victoria! (Although isn’t both always the answer? LOL)
> 
> Selene is a cute almost square shaped tote. Classic and simple lines make it totally timeless and easy to carry with anything. Victoria is a more rectangular and horizontal shaped and has a nice feminine curvature to the top that makes her so comfy to carry and also so snazzy!
> 
> Main differences other than shape:
> Victoria has a flap closure (but can be customized without a flap)
> Selene has a clip and d ring cinch style where Victoria has folded leather that snaps in place.
> 
> They are both great totes but here’s my take. If cinching is what you want - Victoria takes the cake. Selene can cinch, however I personally (and this is personal taste so take it with a grain) feel it’s not quite as cute looking while cinched. I will probably only use it opened up. But even more notably - cinching it makes it almost impossible to get into without undoing the cinching. Good for security, but fussy for function.
> 
> Victoria on the other hand I find super cute cinched or not, and because the sides fold in and snap to the inside of the bag, the bag is still completely functional and easy to get into whether it is cinched or not which was an amazing detail to me!
> 
> Adding some pics and mod shots for you to help as well!


Thanks for the photos and input! Yeah, I think my first thoughts were right, that I'd like the Victoria style more. For functionality when it's folded in for sure!   I like the diagonal zips on the Selene Zip but as far as general shape I do like Victoria more, and the flap closure makes it really unique compared to other totes of that shape. 

In a world where budget and closet size didn't matter...both is the answer lol 

Thanks!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks for the photos and input! Yeah, I think my first thoughts were right, that I'd like the Victoria style more. For functionality when it's folded in for sure!   I like the diagonal zips on the Selene Zip but as far as general shape I do like Victoria more, and the flap closure makes it really unique compared to other totes of that shape.
> 
> In a world where budget and closet size didn't matter...both is the answer lol
> 
> Thanks!


I think you’ll love Victoria! She’s in my top favs for sure. And the flap is soooo cute. You won’t be disappointed!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I think you’ll love Victoria! She’s in my top favs for sure. And the flap is soooo cute. You won’t be disappointed!


Thanks! Now for choosing my leather...


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks! Now for choosing my leather...


HMV is always a solid choice! Hehe.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> My Hera midi came and I can see now why so many of you like this style. It has the "tote" capacity, but does not look like a tote.  Tiffany blue pebbled is simply gorgeous and I had no clue that pebbled was this soft and silky feeling. Plus it smells great. I think this one is a keeper and I cannot believe that I waited 5 years to try this style.
> 
> Here is a mod shot, cropped to death, because recent covid has made me look less than my usual gorgeous self.  Oh and the strap is so unique and beautiful, but it is way too heavy and makes my bag fall over. I am glad I ordered a theia strap for it, although he sent both for some reason.
> View attachment 5355007


Love this so much!


----------



## christinemliu

afroken said:


> One last question for everyone that owns both HMV and verona, can you compare the two leathers? Help a girl out



To me, Verona has characteristics closer to Pebbled, it's textured with pebbling that really can be felt. It's a little more "rugged" than Vacchetta/HMV, and it's been proven to wear like iron, pretty indestructible. It will soften over time but not be a pile of puddle.

HMV is a little smoother and is a little more elegant and luxurious. A classy leather. Since it's so new, there's not much that can be said yet about durability, but, I have scratched it a little and it hasn't shown any marks yet.

Both have a slight sheen / gloss that probably will wear off over time.

I showed both leathers among others in a live FB video, maybe this might be helpful:


----------



## afroken

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I like Victoria better! But I still love Selene. And she’s also my newest bag so were still getting fully acquainted!
> 
> I like the width of Victoria more than the more square shape. (Again personal preference!) I like the fact that it’s so accessible even cinched. Selene is easier to dip into because no flap (but I may do a second Victoria without the flap)
> 
> They’re both super comfortable to carry. My full Victoria is in HMV and I carried it loaded up to the doc with my son the other day and it didn’t feel heavy at all and hugged my side and the dip made my arm feel like it had a little spot to go. Straps stayed on and I hardly noticed it was there.
> 
> Selene is new so again only so much experience so far but it is in pebbled leather and is a puddle of smoosh and very comfortable against my body. I will say the pebbled + lambskin is notably heavier even than the big Victoria in HMV. But the straps are comfy and don’t slip. So I don’t mind.





christinemliu said:


> To me, Verona has characteristics closer to Pebbled, it's textured with pebbling that really can be felt. It's a little more "rugged" than Vacchetta/HMV, and it's been proven to wear like iron, pretty indestructible. It will soften over time but not be a pile of puddle.
> 
> HMV is a little smoother and is a little more elegant and luxurious. A classy leather. Since it's so new, there's not much that can be said yet about durability, but, I have scratched it a little and it hasn't shown any marks yet.
> 
> Both have a slight sheen / gloss that probably will wear off over time.
> 
> I showed both leathers among others in a live FB video, maybe this might be helpful:



I need my money tree to grow, now.

I’ve mentioned before that my next MM bag will be Little Muse in rust HMV, but talking with you ladies makes me want a verona AND handmade vacchetta  Victoria Alto, Calista Alto, Little Valerie, basically everything lol. Because I’m a girl that can’t make up her mind and wants everything.

At least I’ve crossed off Bouquet Midi from my list. Patiently waiting for my velvet verona Bouquet Midi to arrive from @bagsbagzbagss


----------



## piosavsfan

Introducing my Charlotte Satchel in Mint HMV with pink lambskin lining.  I adore it!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

piosavsfan said:


> Introducing my Charlotte Satchel in Mint HMV with pink lambskin lining.  I adore it!!
> View attachment 5357047
> View attachment 5357048
> View attachment 5357049
> View attachment 5357051
> View attachment 5357052


And because of you .... I will be buying a mint HMV bag and I'm deathly allergic to color. However I looked at my wardrobe last night and saw so many opportunities for a cute little HMV Little Muse so IT'S HAPPENING. This is such a gorgeous bag!!! Thank you for sharing (or maybe no thanks since you're making me want more things) LOLOLOL


----------



## piosavsfan

bagsbagzbagss said:


> And because of you .... I will be buying a mint HMV bag and I'm deathly allergic to color. However I looked at my wardrobe last night and saw so many opportunities for a cute little HMV Little Muse so IT'S HAPPENING. This is such a gorgeous bag!!! Thank you for sharing (or maybe no thanks since you're making me want more things) LOLOLOL


Yay! It will be super cute and who knows maybe there will be more colorful bags in your future!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

piosavsfan said:


> Yay! It will be super cute and who knows maybe there will be more colorful bags in your future!


Really not good for my wallet... BUT gives me more opportunities to collect more Marco beauties!!! LOL


----------



## Flushpuppy

For MM friends who would also like to participate in the Marco FB group, please join us there as well!









						Massaccesi BST & Chat | Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## christinemliu

poizenisxkandee said:


> I had my eyes set on a Victoria (the pending special Alto size) but just noticed that the Selene (Zip) can be clipped to have the sides folded in similar to the buttons on the Victoria.  Does anyone have both styles (any size) that can take some comparison photos/point me to some?  How is the functionality of the bag with the sides clipped or snapped in?  Thanks!


Hi @poizenisxkandee, sorry this is a bit belated, but will this be your first MM purchase? Welcome if so!! Others did a great job answering your question, I don't have any more input because I only have Selenes, but wanted to give a hi in case you were new!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

christinemliu said:


> Hi @poizenisxkandee, sorry this is a bit belated, but will this be your first MM purchase? Welcome if so!! Others did a great job answering your question, I don't have any more input because I only have Selenes, but wanted to give a hi in case you were new!



Thanks! And yes, it will be.  I was looking for something that fit a specific-ish gap in my bag wardrobe but lots of things I thought might fill that gap were close, but just not quite right - strap drop not long enough, dimensions that were too tight or too large, different colored hardware, not the right proportions, etc.  

I've ordered from a US company that has some customization available to their base models (leather/color, hardware, straps, etc) before but wasn't really feeling their shapes/styles for this need.  I've run into photos of and recs for MM on the board and started looking into it.  Excited to eventually place my first order!


----------



## LuvNLux

Is Spring really here at last?  What bag are you bringing out of hibernation? I would love to see the beauties you can‘t to wait to use again. I am going to use my happy little Fuschia favorite today.


----------



## christinemliu

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks! And yes, it will be.  I was looking for something that fit a specific-ish gap in my bag wardrobe but lots of things I thought might fill that gap were close, but just not quite right - strap drop not long enough, dimensions that were too tight or too large, different colored hardware, not the right proportions, etc.
> 
> I've ordered from a US company that has some customization available to their base models (leather/color, hardware, straps, etc) before but wasn't really feeling their shapes/styles for this need.  I've run into photos of and recs for MM on the board and started looking into it.  Excited to eventually place my first order!


Ohhh! @poizenisxkandee, then a big welcome to Massaccesi! Feel free to ask away here. You may know already, but Marco does even more customizations than you will find on his website. There's other resources too, like some other threads on tPF, Albums and videos on the FB group etc.



LuvNLux said:


> Is Spring really here at last?  What bag are you bringing out of hibernation? I would love to see the beauties you can‘t to wait to use again. I am going to use my happy little Fuschia favorite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359390


Wow, what a happy Penelope!
When I carry less, I may take out Aurora:


----------



## champ_04

Finally I've received my HMVs!!!
Little Miss M in Rust Brown,
Muse Midi in Smoke Gray,
Card Holder in Mint Green.
Very gorgeous! Soft! I love them


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

champ_04 said:


> Finally I've received my HMVs!!!
> Little Miss M in Rust Brown,
> Muse Midi in Smoke Gray,
> Card Holder in Mint Green.
> Very gorgeous! Soft! I love them


Absolutely blown away by these!!! So stunning. And now I need smoke HMV and mint LOL


----------



## samfalstaff

Flushpuppy said:


> For MM friends who would also like to participate in the Marco FB group, please join us there as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massaccesi BST & Chat | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Thanks for posting this...I think I'm finally going to give in to the temptation of FB.


----------



## samfalstaff

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks! And yes, it will be.  I was looking for something that fit a specific-ish gap in my bag wardrobe but lots of things I thought might fill that gap were close, but just not quite right - strap drop not long enough, dimensions that were too tight or too large, different colored hardware, not the right proportions, etc.
> 
> I've ordered from a US company that has some customization available to their base models (leather/color, hardware, straps, etc) before but wasn't really feeling their shapes/styles for this need.  I've run into photos of and recs for MM on the board and started looking into it.  Excited to eventually place my first order!


Hi there! I see you've also discovered Massaccesi!


----------



## poizenisxkandee

samfalstaff said:


> Hi there! I see you've also discovered Massaccesi!


Yes! Already have one bag I'm saving for and planning modifications to!


----------



## coach943

champ_04 said:


> Finally I've received my HMVs!!!
> Little Miss M in Rust Brown,
> Muse Midi in Smoke Gray,
> Card Holder in Mint Green.
> Very gorgeous! Soft! I love them


These are fabulous. I especially love the Little Miss M in the Rust Brown. The style really shows off the HMV.


----------



## LuvNLux

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh! @poizenisxkandee, then a big welcome to Massaccesi! Feel free to ask away here. You may know already, but Marco does even more customizations than you will find on his website. There's other resources too, like some other threads on tPF, Albums and videos on the FB group etc.
> 
> 
> Wow, what a happy Penelope!
> When I carry less, I may take out Aurora:
> View attachment 5359549


❤️❤️❤️Wow!  If I had this bag, I would put it in a glass case & admire it everyday (& probably carry it everyday)!!!  Is it Rust Vachetta?


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> ❤❤❤Wow!  If I had this bag, I would put it in a glass case & admire it everyday (& probably carry it everyday)!!!  Is it Rust Vachetta?


@LuvNLux, aw thank you!!! This is an older Vacchetta he had, I think about 3 years ago, and it was called "Cuoio Vacchetta."


----------



## tenKrat

I’m not sure if I posted this already…

My MIL’s Little Selene in black straw and black Cuoio Toscano, with dark gunmetal hardware. Lilac lining inside.


----------



## tenKrat

My MIL’s Charlotte shoulder bag midi in dark brown Aquila matte, dark gunmetal hardware, and sage green lining


----------



## tenKrat

Astra hobo in carta da zucchero velvet Verona with black Aquila matte trim, dark gunmetal hardware, and sage green lining. This bag is mine. 
The velvet Verona color is one that I specially requested. It is a lighter shade than the blue jay velvet Verona. It’s a blue-grey color.


----------



## tenKrat

Mod shot of Astra hobo


----------



## jkern04

tenKrat said:


> The velvet Verona color is one that I specially requested. It is a lighter shade than the blue jay velvet Verona. It’s a blue-grey color.


What color is that?   carta da zucchero?  Adore that color, love the blue grays


----------



## southernbelle43

tenKrat said:


> Mod shot of Astra hobo
> View attachment 5360919


Lovely color!


----------



## piosavsfan

tenKrat said:


> Astra hobo in carta da zucchero velvet Verona with black Aquila matte trim, dark gunmetal hardware, and sage green lining. This bag is mine.
> The velvet Verona color is one that I specially requested. It is a lighter shade than the blue jay velvet Verona. It’s a blue-grey color.
> View attachment 5360916
> View attachment 5360917


This is such a cute bag! I've wanted this style for a while but it's a bit small for me. I just love the way it looks.


----------



## LuvNLux

tenKrat said:


> Mod shot of Astra hobo
> View attachment 5360919


Love everything about this photo!  Astra is such a great style & ❤️that leather.  Do you spray it with a protectant?


----------



## tenKrat

jkern04 said:


> What color is that?   carta da zucchero?  Adore that color, love the blue grays


Yes! I love it, too.


----------



## tenKrat

LuvNLux said:


> Love everything about this photo!  Astra is such a great style & ❤that leather.  Do you spray it with a protectant?


Thank you. I sprayed it with Collonil 
Carbon Pro Waterproofing spray.


----------



## christinemliu

Sorry for those who already saw this on the FB / Meta group, but, what is either your favorite or your opinion of the best MM style for each category? Or feel free to make up your own categories.

SLG: Little Penelope
QUICK ERRAND: Penelope Messenger
EVERYDAY: Juliet Midi / Cartella (I know, I imagine it will be so in the future haha)
CROSSBODY: Theia Midi
TOTE or BIG BAG: Selene
FORMAL OCCASION: Phoebe / Little Muse
TRAVEL: Demetra / Juliet

Side note, Velvet Verona does really well in the rain!! I did do one later of Collonil Leather Gel though when I received this blue jay Theia Midi.






Last, there is a Merinos poll going on...some suggestions are being asked for since Marco may add a few more Merinos colors!!!


----------



## djfmn

piosavsfan said:


> Introducing my Charlotte Satchel in Mint HMV with pink lambskin lining.  I adore it!!
> View attachment 5357047
> View attachment 5357048
> View attachment 5357049
> View attachment 5357051
> View attachment 5357052


I love this leather. Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## djfmn

poizenisxkandee said:


> Thanks! And yes, it will be.  I was looking for something that fit a specific-ish gap in my bag wardrobe but lots of things I thought might fill that gap were close, but just not quite right - strap drop not long enough, dimensions that were too tight or too large, different colored hardware, not the right proportions, etc.
> 
> I've ordered from a US company that has some customization available to their base models (leather/color, hardware, straps, etc) before but wasn't really feeling their shapes/styles for this need.  I've run into photos of and recs for MM on the board and started looking into it.  Excited to eventually place my first order!


Welcome to the MM group we are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## AliceWondered

christinemliu said:


> Sorry for those who already saw this on the FB / Meta group, but, what is either your favorite or your opinion of the best MM style for each category? Or feel free to make up your own categories.
> 
> SLG: Little Penelope
> QUICK ERRAND: Penelope Messenger
> EVERYDAY: Juliet Midi / Cartella (I know, I imagine it will be so in the future haha)
> CROSSBODY: Theia Midi
> TOTE or BIG BAG: Selene
> FORMAL OCCASION: Phoebe / Little Muse
> TRAVEL: Demetra / Juliet
> 
> Side note, Velvet Verona does really well in the rain!! I did do one later of Collonil Leather Gel though when I received this blue jay Theia Midi.
> 
> View attachment 5362340
> 
> View attachment 5362341
> 
> 
> Last, there is a Merinos poll going on...some suggestions are being asked for since Marco may add a few more Merinos colors!!!



I am not on FB, so I will play here.

SLG: Can Phoebe count as an SLG? I love using them inside larger bags when I travel. 
QUICK ERRAND: Phoebe
EVERYDAY: Charlotte SB midi/Theia midi/Hera midi
CROSSBODY: Theia Midi 
TOTE or BIG BAG: Haven’t filled this slot with an MM bag yet, but am eyeing a Muse midi or full size for a future purchase
FORMAL OCCASION: Phoebe (have I mentioned I love Phoebe’s-so versatile!)
TRAVEL: I like the carefree nature of nylon bags for travel, but will have something like a Penny messenger or Phoebe inside to pull out as a day/evening bag at the destination.


----------



## afroken

christinemliu said:


> Sorry for those who already saw this on the FB / Meta group, but, what is either your favorite or your opinion of the best MM style for each category? Or feel free to make up your own categories.
> 
> SLG: Little Penelope
> QUICK ERRAND: Penelope Messenger
> EVERYDAY: Juliet Midi / Cartella (I know, I imagine it will be so in the future haha)
> CROSSBODY: Theia Midi
> TOTE or BIG BAG: Selene
> FORMAL OCCASION: Phoebe / Little Muse
> TRAVEL: Demetra / Juliet
> 
> Side note, Velvet Verona does really well in the rain!! I did do one later of Collonil Leather Gel though when I received this blue jay Theia Midi.
> 
> View attachment 5362340
> 
> View attachment 5362341
> 
> 
> Last, there is a Merinos poll going on...some suggestions are being asked for since Marco may add a few more Merinos colors!!!


SLG: Flora and Little Penelope
QUICK ERRAND: Flora
EVERYDAY: Little Minerva or Little Athena
CROSSBODY: Clio
TOTE or BIG BAG: Selene Midi
FORMAL OCCASION: Little Muse or Little Athena
TRAVEL: Clio


----------



## afroken

Deleted, wrong post


----------



## Claudia Herzog

SLG: MM Keyring
QUICK ERRAND: Phoebe and Flora
EVERYDAY: Aurora and Penelope Messenger
CROSSBODY: Zhoe
TOTE or BIG BAG: Selene Midi
FORMAL OCCASION: Midi Penelope as a clutch
TRAVEL: Divina (for  professional conferences) and Juno (for the plane)


----------



## afroken

Alright friends, I present to you my newest MM beauty! And I think she has outshined all her sisters so far!   Purchased from BST and took forever bouncing around in customs!




Bouquet Midi in natural velvet verona.

Ladies who own the HMV, do you think it’s a good leather for a slouchy style like Bouquet?


----------



## LuvNLux

My Bouquet Midi in Wine Fiore with my lucky elephant charm at the eye docs today.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I thought the exam room chair was a perfect background for her!  The receptionist noticed her and gave her a great compliment!  Don’t you love it when that happens?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> My Bouquet Midi in Wine Fiore with my lucky elephant charm at the eye docs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363539
> View attachment 5363542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exam room chair was a perfect background for her!  The receptionist noticed her and gave her a great compliment!  Don’t you love it when that happens?


That is a lovely bag!


----------



## tenKrat

This arrived recently—-Little Charlotte satchel in green ray nappa, light gunmetal HW, and dark grey lining. No modifications, she’s perfect.


----------



## tenKrat

Charlotte vs. Little Charlotte satchel


----------



## Ludmilla

tenKrat said:


> This arrived recently—-Little Charlotte satchel in green ray nappa, light gunmetal HW, and dark grey lining. No modifications, she’s perfect.
> View attachment 5364874


She definitely is!


----------



## djfmn

tenKrat said:


> This arrived recently—-Little Charlotte satchel in green ray nappa, light gunmetal HW, and dark grey lining. No modifications, she’s perfect.
> View attachment 5364874


This is gorgeous. I love the leather and this Little Charlotte Satchel is amazing.


----------



## djfmn

LuvNLux said:


> My Bouquet Midi in Wine Fiore with my lucky elephant charm at the eye docs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363539
> View attachment 5363542
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the exam room chair was a perfect background for her!  The receptionist noticed her and gave her a great compliment!  Don’t you love it when that happens?


Love your bouquet midi. The wine fiore is lovely. I love the contrast edgepaint and your elephant charm is so cute.


----------



## carterazo

piosavsfan said:


> Introducing my Charlotte Satchel in Mint HMV with pink lambskin lining.  I adore it!!
> View attachment 5357047
> View attachment 5357048
> View attachment 5357049
> View attachment 5357051
> View attachment 5357052


    She's so pretty!!!


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a lovely bag!


Thank you!  I do enjoy using it.  The Fiore leather seems to suit this style IMO.


----------



## LuvNLux

djfmn said:


> Love your bouquet midi. The wine fiore is lovely. I love the contrast edgepaint and your elephant charm is so cute.


Thanks so much!  I love the Bouquet Midi style.  I searched for that elephant charm forever!


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Thank you!  I do enjoy using it.  The Fiore leather seems to suit this style IMO.


The style seems to be suitable for multiple leathers. I really enjoy carrying mine, but I sort of wish I had gotten a leather that  I can carry year round. I am not picky about that sort of thing usually,  but for some reason the velvet verona seems more like a winter bag.


----------



## djfmn

southernbelle43 said:


> The style seems to be suitable for multiple leathers. I really enjoy carrying mine, but I sort of wish I had gotten a leather that  I can carry year round. I am not picky about that sort of thing usually,  but for some reason the velvet verona seems more like a winter bag.


I got the granite grey velvet verona midi bouquet. Because the grey is such a light color I can wear it year round. I have the purple midi diva and had the same concern you do about velvet verona being a winter leather. The purple  velvet verona is a very bright color and because of that it goes with summer colors so I have decided to wear it year round. But if I had other colors in velvet Verona it would limit me using them in winter only. Also I made a decision a number of years ago to ignore all the rules and wear my bags whenever I want to.


----------



## southernbelle43

djfmn said:


> I got the granite grey velvet verona midi bouquet. Because the grey is such a light color I can wear it year round. I have the purple midi diva and had the same concern you do about velvet verona being a winter leather. The purple  velvet verona is a very bright color and because of that it goes with summer colors so I have decided to wear it year round. But if I had other colors in velvet Verona it would limit me using them in winter only. Also I made a decision a number of years ago to ignore all the rules and wear my bags whenever I want to.


I agree and for many years I have ignored the “rules.”  (Who made those anyway, lol).  I have no clue why this bag seems so wintery to me.  It is a light color. I guess it is the suede like texture.


----------



## southernbelle43

Now that I  finally tried the Hera midi I see why many of you like it.  The size is perfect to hold a little or a lot but is not overwhelming. It sits up by itself. It slouches enough in pebbled to be lovely but not so much that it folds over and is hard to get into.  And it carries close to the body and very comfortably.


----------



## afroken

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that I  finally tried the Hera midi I see why many of you like it.  The size is perfect to hold a little or a lot but is not overwhelming. It sits up by itself. It slouches enough in pebbled to be lovely but not so much that it folds over and is hard to get into.  And it carries close to the body and very comfortably.
> View attachment 5369463


Beautiful bag! Is the verona theia still your favourite MM bag, or has the Hera Midi replaced that?

By the way, as a verona lover, do you think HMV is a good leather for bags like Hera Midi and Bouquet Midi? I think you have a HMV Selene?


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Beautiful bag! Is the verona theia still your favourite MM bag, or has the Hera Midi replaced that?
> 
> By the way, as a verona lover, do you think HMV is a good leather for bags like Hera Midi and Bouquet Midi? I think you have a HMV Selene?


I also have a Verona and HMV bag. Selene Verona and Charlotte Shoulder HMV. I think the HMV is stiffer and will probably not slouch as much. Nevertheless I am thinking about a Midi Theia in HMV.


----------



## afroken

Ludmilla said:


> I also have a Verona and HMV bag. Selene Verona and Charlotte Shoulder HMV. I think the HMV is stiffer and will probably not slouch as much. Nevertheless I am thinking about a Midi Theia in HMV.


Just the answer I need, thank you @Ludmilla ! I was playing around with the idea of a HMV Hera Midi and/or Bouquet Midi, but will reserve the choice for Clio instead.


----------



## Kylacove

I'm thinking of a Juliet Alto. Would Sorrento or HMV be better?


----------



## Ludmilla

afroken said:


> Just the answer I need, thank you @Ludmilla ! I was playing around with the idea of a HMV Hera Midi and/or Bouquet Midi, but will reserve the choice for Clio instead.


I think a Clio in HMV will be stunning. I love my Charlotte a lot.


----------



## HermesHope

Alert! Just had an email from Marco about a Merinos offer with additional colours. I don’t think I will join in but I thought you all should know.


----------



## djfmn

Merinos 9 new colors including veri peri/lobelia which is gorgeous. 25% off all orders. I love the veri peri.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Merinos PROMO!!! 25% off  my brain is spinning. I’m loving the ecru and of course the browns


----------



## Claudia Herzog

HermesHope said:


> Alert! Just had an email from Marco about a Merinos offer with additional colours. I don’t think I will join in but I thought you all should know.



That mango sorbet merinos!


----------



## djfmn

Claudia Herzog said:


> That mango sorbet merinos!


I love the veri peri and the mango sorbet!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kylacove said:


> I'm thinking of a Juliet Alto. Would Sorrento or HMV be better?


I absolutely love my HMV Juliet alto!  but gosh sorrento would be amazing too  not sure you can go wrong!!


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> I'm thinking of a Juliet Alto. Would Sorrento or HMV be better?


@Kylacove, I think either actually would be great! Or...if you wanted to take advantage of the Merinos promo, it'd work in that too. The only thing is I haven't seen a Sorrento Juliet yet, but I have seen them in HMV and Merinos.


----------



## dramaprincess713

I’m so excited about the Merinos promo. I’ve been wanting to try Merinos! As always though, I’m so undecided about which style. I’m thinking Calista or Cartella. Or maybe Angel (though maybe I want to “save” Angel for a different leather?)

Any thoughts? Help a girl make a decision!


----------



## Fancyfree

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’m so excited about the Merinos promo. I’ve been wanting to try Merinos! As always though, I’m so undecided about which style. I’m thinking Calista or Cartella. Or maybe Angel (though maybe I want to “save” Angel for a different leather?)
> 
> Any thoughts? Help a girl make a decision!


In my opinion, full sized Calista in Merinos is perfection .
No other leather works the same magic with Calista, and no other design complements Merinos more


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> In my opinion, full sized Calista in Merinos is perfection .
> No other leather works the same magic with Calista, and no other design complements Merinos more


Ohhhh...and a Merinos Calista with lambskin lining would just be one big amazing puddle of leather !


----------



## AliceWondered

That olive green is giving me feelings…


----------



## djfmn

dramaprincess713 said:


> I’m so excited about the Merinos promo. I’ve been wanting to try Merinos! As always though, I’m so undecided about which style. I’m thinking Calista or Cartella. Or maybe Angel (though maybe I want to “save” Angel for a different leather?)
> 
> Any thoughts? Help a girl make a decision!


Well I am not a Calista fan but I have to be honest it is purely personal taste. My preference is Cartella and I think it would be amazing in merinos. Having said that even though I am not a fan of Calista it will be lovely in merino. My vote though is for Cartella!!


----------



## southernbelle43

afroken said:


> Beautiful bag! Is the verona theia still your favourite MM bag, or has the Hera Midi replaced that?
> 
> By the way, as a verona lover, do you think HMV is a good leather for bags like Hera Midi and Bouquet Midi? I think you have a HMV Selene?


Just now seeing this. I agree that HMV is stiffer than verona.  I think it would work for the Hera but I am not sure about the Bouquet with its ties.  My verona theia has my heart always because of the incredible leather of  many colors. But the Hera style works great for me so……


----------



## carterazo

tenKrat said:


> This arrived recently—-Little Charlotte satchel in green ray nappa, light gunmetal HW, and dark grey lining. No modifications, she’s perfect.
> View attachment 5364874



Love her!


----------



## carterazo

southernbelle43 said:


> Now that I  finally tried the Hera midi I see why many of you like it.  The size is perfect to hold a little or a lot but is not overwhelming. It sits up by itself. It slouches enough in pebbled to be lovely but not so much that it folds over and is hard to get into.  And it carries close to the body and very comfortably.
> View attachment 5369463



Love it in this color!   I need to try this style.


----------



## dramaprincess713

Fancyfree said:


> In my opinion, full sized Calista in Merinos is perfection .
> No other leather works the same magic with Calista, and no other design complements Merinos more


I think it was one of your previous posts that had me wanting a Calista in Merinos in the first place! I'm not 100% sure if it is a style that will work for me, but I sure am tempted!



christinemliu said:


> Ohhhh...and a Merinos Calista with lambskin lining would just be one big amazing puddle of leather !


Lol, don't tempt me! I wasn't even contemplating lambskin lining for this one! 



djfmn said:


> Well I am not a Calista fan but I have to be honest it is purely personal taste. My preference is Cartella and I think it would be amazing in merinos. Having said that even though I am not a fan of Calista it will be lovely in merino. My vote though is for Cartella!!


Cartella is probably more in line with bag styles that I usually go for. I'm not 100% certain Calista will work for me, particularly in my current mom life. But aesthetically I think it looks nice so I'm tempted anyway, lol. Cartella, on the other hand, I feel fairly confident will work for me, but Cartella also works with a lot of different leathers (in my mind, anyway), so I kind of wonder if I should "save" it for another leather because I feel like the only leather I'd want a Calista in is Merinos. I don't know - these decisions are always so hard for me!


----------



## djfmn

I absolutely get how hard these decisions are. I change my mind a number of times make a decision change again make another decision change again and then make a final decision. In between trying to make a decision I come to tpf for help and advice and suggestions. It takes me some time to finally get to where I am comfortable with my decision. It's all part  of the process of selecting a bespoke bag which is so much fun. It's the journey  for me it is the reason why I like buying bespoke MM bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> Just now seeing this. I agree that HMV is stiffer than verona.  I think it would work for the Hera but I am not sure about the Bouquet with its ties.  My verona theia has my heart always because of the incredible leather of  many colors. But the Hera style works great for me so……


I just swapped bags and am using my HMV Little Selene. HMV  may have replaced verona as my number one choice. This leather is so luxurious.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I just swapped bags and am using my HMV Little Selene. HMV  may have replaced verona as my number one choice. This leather is so luxurious.


Whoa, that's saying a lot since I know you love Verona as much as I do.


----------



## dramaprincess713

djfmn said:


> I absolutely get how hard these decisions are. I change my mind a number of times make a decision change again make another decision change again and then make a final decision. In between trying to make a decision I come to tpf for help and advice and suggestions. It takes me some time to finally get to where I am comfortable with my decision. It's all part  of the process of selecting a bespoke bag which is so much fun. It's the journey  for me it is the reason why I like buying bespoke MM bags.


Oh, these decisions are SO hard for me - I'm the queen of indecision and analysis paralysis! It's why I'm so grateful for TPF and the FB group - I'm not sure I could make any of these decisions on my own!  



southernbelle43 said:


> I just swapped bags and am using my HMV Little Selene. HMV  may have replaced verona as my number one choice. This leather is so luxurious.


I know how much you love Verona, so I feel like that is saying a lot! This makes me even more excited to get my HMV bag!


----------



## Fancyfree

I keep staring at the swatch photo of Airforce Blue HmV.... Anyone got a bag in this colour yet?

All your HmV bags look so gorgeous... I do not know what model to choose. Maybe a Little Muse?


----------



## southernbelle43

Devyn Danielle said:


> Whoa, that's saying a lot since I know you love Verona as much as I do.


It is radical for me!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It is radical for me!


I like them both almost equally. HMV a little bit more.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I like them both almost equally. HMV a little bit more.


I think that is where I am. Aren’t we lucky that there is HMV since verona is gone!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I think that is where I am. Aren’t we lucky that there is HMV since verona is gone!


Yes!


----------



## coach943

What is everyone ordering? I used to have a Coach bag in a similar color to Veiled Rose, but I sold it because I didn't like the rolled handles very well. I decided I need that color back in my collection.

I'm going with a Soulmate Midi with black Nappa handles, dark gunmetal hardware and vertical zips on the sides, and black interior. I don't normally get black interior, but I really want the black contrast with the pink color.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

New dark chocolate merinos Hera with sage fabric lining!

Mods: suede under side of strap and added center compartment!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Merinos swatches and colors I have handy!


----------



## orchidmyst

bagsbagzbagss said:


> New dark chocolate merinos Hera with sage fabric lining!
> 
> Mods: suede under side of strap and added center compartment!


Wow, that center compartment really makes a big difference because I always have to fish around to find my things in the Hera.
I never thought about having a center compartment, you really think out of the box.
Thanks for sharing such a great idea.
That dark chocolate merinos really is so nice.
Would you still get another Hera since you have a light and dark neutral color already?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

orchidmyst said:


> Wow, that center compartment really makes a big difference because I always have to fish around to find my things in the Hera.
> I never thought about having a center compartment, you really think out of the box.
> Thanks for sharing such a great idea.
> That dark chocolate merinos really is so nice.
> Would you still get another Hera since you have a light and dark neutral color already?


I love the center compartment! I don’t always put things in it but I love that it adds some “division” and separation for the bigger size bag and keeps it a bit easier to find things! I loved it for that reason in the soulmate midi I have so I thought I’d see if it was possible. And of course as always with Marco he makes it happen! 

I’m actually considering a grey Hera now too. LOL probably full sized. TBD it’s a great style for sure!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I keep staring at the swatch photo of Airforce Blue HmV.... Anyone got a bag in this colour yet?
> 
> All your HmV bags look so gorgeous... I do not know what model to choose. Maybe a Little Muse?


I ordered a Rua Angelica for my mom in Airforce blue. Not sure when I’ll get it as I ordered it semi recently! 

I also ordered a little muse in mint HMV recently after seeing the mint Charlotte! So I definitely think a little muse in HMV would be amazing!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I love the center compartment! I don’t always put things in it but I love that it adds some “division” and separation for the bigger size bag and keeps it a bit easier to find things! I loved it for that reason in the soulmate midi I have so I thought I’d see if it was possible. And of course as always with Marco he makes it happen!
> 
> I’m actually considering a grey Hera now too. LOL probably full sized. TBD it’s a great style for sure!!!


I'm wondering about a Hera in Dark Grey Aquila Matte...


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I ordered a Rua Angelica for my mom in Airforce blue. Not sure when I’ll get it as I ordered it semi recently!
> 
> I also ordered a little muse in mint HMV recently after seeing the mint Charlotte! So I definitely think a little muse in HMV would be amazing!!!


I look forward to seeing these bags


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I'm wondering about a Hera in Dark Grey Aquila Matte...


I actually modeled my dark chocolate merinos one after someone else posted their dark brown aquila matte one. It was stunnningggg in aquila matte so I definitely think that’s a great choice!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I look forward to seeing these bags


Me toooooo! Every delivery is so exciting LOL


----------



## coach943

Fancyfree said:


> I'm wondering about a Hera in Dark Grey Aquila Matte...





bagsbagzbagss said:


> I actually modeled my dark chocolate merinos one after someone else posted their dark brown aquila matte one. It was stunnningggg in aquila matte so I definitely think that’s a great choice!


That was mine! Aquila Matte works really well with Hera. It's such an interesting leather. Dark Grey would be really pretty. I love, love, love the dark chocolate merinos bag. I'm putting dark chocolate on my wish list.

ETA: I also love the suede under the strap idea. Calista especially is one that I find slips off my shoulder, and if I order another one, I am definitely getting suede under the strap.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> That was mine! Aquila Matte works really well with Hera. It's such an interesting leather. Dark Grey would be really pretty. I love, love, love the dark chocolate merinos bag. I'm putting dark chocolate on my wish list.
> 
> ETA: I also love the suede under the strap idea. Calista especially is one that I find slips off my shoulder, and if I order another one, I am definitely getting suede under the strap.


Ooooo yes for calista too! Didn’t even think about that and I have one on order too! LOL!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Just showing these beautiful bags off again. 

Rust HMV Angelica - mods: theia long strap 

Dark chocolate Merinos Hera - mods: suede under strap and center compartment added. No feet!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Just showing these beautiful bags off again.
> 
> Rust HMV Angelica - mods: theia long strap
> 
> Dark chocolate Merinos Hera - mods: suede under strap and center compartment added. No feet!


 I’m having a hard time picturing the Theia long strap. Can you share a picture?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’m having a hard time picturing the Theia long strap. Can you share a picture?


This is a different bag but I had these pics handy!


----------



## orchidmyst

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Just showing these beautiful bags off again.
> 
> Rust HMV Angelica - mods: theia long strap
> 
> Dark chocolate Merinos Hera - mods: suede under strap and center compartment added. No feet!


That Angelica is so beautiful, I really love it in the HMV leather.
I can't decide which one of the Angelicas of yours I like better, maybe the Sauro Tan one.
The slippery slope of having the same bag in different colors, before you know it, you'll be like me with 10+ bags of the same style in every color of the rainbow.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

orchidmyst said:


> That Angelica is so beautiful, I really love it in the HMV leather.
> I can't decide which one of the Angelicas of yours I like better, maybe the Sauro Tan one.
> The slippery slope of having the same bag in different colors, before you know it, you'll be like me with 10+ bags of the same style in every color of the rainbow.


I’ve almost collected every style I love so I’m starting to have duplicates now. I can’t even help myself they’re multiplying like rabbits over here!!! LOL. I’m not sure which I like better either. Probably sauro tan too. She was my first and what made me fall in love with MM. plus that leather is just out of this world and a perfect every day color. But the Rust HMV is definitely special too!! Angelica is definitely one of my top favorite styles and just does so amazingly well in a Vachetta leather!


----------



## Coastal jewel

bagsbagzbagss said:


> This is a different bag but I had these pics handy!


Love the Thea strap w this.  Perfect.


----------



## orchidmyst

My first time getting the handle on the Zhoe bag.
This is in the dark green croco


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

orchidmyst said:


> My first time getting the handle on the Zhoe bag.
> This is in the dark green croco
> View attachment 5377240


STUNNING!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> I could not help myself, I simply _had_ to order another Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap, this time in Blue Iris
> 
> My Brown and Black Hera Midis are my most elegant, beautiful (and practical!) bags...
> View attachment 5120029
> View attachment 5120030
> 
> I feel Hera is the ultimate Verona bag and Verona is the ultimate Hera leather.
> There has, however, been an issue with all my Heras, including my full sized Pebbled Hera, - "leather pull"
> 
> "Leather pull" is my term for when the weight of a bag with contents causes the leather around/next to/below the bag's strap connector to stretch or bend.
> View attachment 5120032
> View attachment 5120033
> View attachment 5120034
> 
> I truly hate "leather pull"  , which is why I request that D-rings on Zhoes and Penelope Messengers are sewn on top end of bag...
> View attachment 5120036
> 
> Anyway, Marco and I have figured out how to similarily avoid the "leather pull" on Heras, so I feel I should share it, in case any of you might want this Hera solution yourselves.
> 
> Simply request  "_Leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"_ . If you like, you can use this photo to illustrate:
> View attachment 5120048


Hey there!! I was wondering if you had a picture of a Hera with the leather pull “fix” I am thinking of requesting this on my next Hera order and wanted to know what the fix looks like!


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey there!! I was wondering if you had a picture of a Hera with the leather pull “fix” I am thinking of requesting this on my next Hera order and wanted to know what the fix looks like!


I have pictures. I ordered the fix on my first Hera but forgot about it on my second one. I like the pull with the fix better. 

My camel suede Hera has the fix of sewing the strap attachment on the top edge of the bag:




Here's the original design on my dark brown aquila matte Hera. The strap attachment is sewn lower on the side of the bag:





Here's a picture of them side-by-side. I tried to hold them up so you can see how the modification makes it hang better:


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

coach943 said:


> I have pictures. I ordered the fix on my first Hera but forgot about it on my second one. I like the pull with the fix better.
> 
> My camel suede Hera has the fix of sewing the strap attachment on the top edge of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 5377559
> 
> 
> Here's the original design on my dark brown aquila matte Hera. The strap attachment is sewn lower on the side of the bag:
> 
> View attachment 5377560
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of them side-by-side. I tried to hold them up so you can see how the modification makes it hang better:
> 
> View attachment 5377561


Thank you so much this is perfect and so helpful! Thank you for the photos. I agree the higher positioning looks good and kinda makes me think it should be the standard! LOL!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Who ordered merinos bags?! Let’s hear them! I still want something in Fawn but not sure what LOL


----------



## orchidmyst

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Who ordered merinos bags?! Let’s hear them! I still want something in Fawn but not sure what LOL


I ordered a Hera Midi in Lotus Pink Merinos and some other colors for Penelopes.
I love every color of the Merinos 2022 promotion and I really resisted ordering but gave in in the end.


----------



## Ludmilla

My dark blue Aphrodite in Sorrento leather is here. Bag has Bouquet handles.


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Hey there!! I was wondering if you had a picture of a Hera with the leather pull “fix” I am thinking of requesting this on my next Hera order and wanted to know what the fix looks like!


Here you go,- brown with leather pull, black with "leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"


----------



## christinemliu

orchidmyst said:


> My first time getting the handle on the Zhoe bag.
> This is in the dark green croco
> View attachment 5377240


Oh, I love that with the handle!!


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> My dark blue Aphrodite in Sorrento leather is here. Bag has Bouquet handles.
> View attachment 5379221


Wow!!! This is breathtaking!!


----------



## orchidmyst

Ludmilla said:


> My dark blue Aphrodite in Sorrento leather is here. Bag has Bouquet handles.
> View attachment 5379221


Wow, I like this version of the Aphrodite a lot.
The weight of the hardware and leather of the handle put me off this style but I want to get one with the Bouquet handles.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Wow!!! This is breathtaking!!


Thank you!  


orchidmyst said:


> Wow, I like this version of the Aphrodite a lot.
> The weight of the hardware and leather of the handle put me off this style but I want to get one with the Bouquet handles.
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! I have an older Aphrodite with the regular handle attachments. And I have to say that I like the version with the Bouquet handles better.


----------



## BeckyS

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Who ordered merinos bags?! Let’s hear them! I still want something in Fawn but not sure what LOL



I think this is my first time posting -- I've been a long-time lurker and student : ) . I placed my first order last weekend, the longer order period was just what I needed to decide what I wanted and finally place the order. Of course, by the time I finally made up my mind, so many have moved to FB, which I hardly ever use. 

I live in the country and work from home and life is pretty casual. And since my kids are older, I don't need giant bags anymore. I tend to prefer crossbody bags with lots of pockets/compartments, and have tended to buy black because it goes with everything. But this is my first bespoke bag so I thought I'd have some fun with it. I ordered a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos with lilac lining and light gold hardware; I was struck by the Lobelia color but ultimately decided that more blue and less purple is a better choice. I substituted round feet, added a top zipper closure, zip pocket on the back, longer flap, and to combat the possible "slipperiness" of the straps in Merinos making the underside of both straps in pebbled calf. Marco originally suggested suede, but I'm concerned about dye transfer with suede. I like travelling with crossbodies too so am hoping that once we're able to travel again, my MM bag will be a good travelling companion. 

And because placing my first order was rather like a dam breaking (lol), I also asked if any Croco or Straw are still available, because I'm already thinking of my next bag(s). 

Thank you so much for everyone who's posted here, and for letting me "hang out" while I made up my mind and weighed all the options -- such an incredible wealth of information and advice!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Ludmilla said:


> My dark blue Aphrodite in Sorrento leather is here. Bag has Bouquet handles.
> View attachment 5379221


Oh I love the bouquet handles with it!! And this makes me so glad I ordered something in dark blue sorrento. It’s stunning!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Here you go,- brown with leather pull, black with "leather strap attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5379325
> View attachment 5379326


Wow I much prefer the “fix” it looks so much cleaner! It should totally be the standard now! Haha. Thank you for showing me. Will definitely be asking for that on my next Hera! Thank you!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BeckyS said:


> I think this is my first time posting -- I've been a long-time lurker and student : ) . I placed my first order last weekend, the longer order period was just what I needed to decide what I wanted and finally place the order. Of course, by the time I finally made up my mind, so many have moved to FB, which I hardly ever use.
> 
> I live in the country and work from home and life is pretty casual. And since my kids are older, I don't need giant bags anymore. I tend to prefer crossbody bags with lots of pockets/compartments, and have tended to buy black because it goes with everything. But this is my first bespoke bag so I thought I'd have some fun with it. I ordered a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos with lilac lining and light gold hardware; I was struck by the Lobelia color but ultimately decided that more blue and less purple is a better choice. I substituted round feet, added a top zipper closure, zip pocket on the back, longer flap, and to combat the possible "slipperiness" of the straps in Merinos making the underside of both straps in pebbled calf. Marco originally suggested suede, but I'm concerned about dye transfer with suede. I like travelling with crossbodies too so am hoping that once we're able to travel again, my MM bag will be a good travelling companion.
> 
> And because placing my first order was rather like a dam breaking (lol), I also asked if any Croco or Straw are still available, because I'm already thinking of my next bag(s).
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone who's posted here, and for letting me "hang out" while I made up my mind and weighed all the options -- such an incredible wealth of information and advice!


Ohhhh this is going to be so lovely I cannot wait to see!!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Anyone else hoping for another HMV sale LOL although I’m not sure what I’d order. At this point I think I’ve ordered almost ever color he offers OOPS


----------



## djfmn

Ludmilla said:


> My dark blue Aphrodite in Sorrento leather is here. Bag has Bouquet handles.
> View attachment 5379221


This is gorgeous. I love the handles it makes this bag so stylish.


----------



## djfmn

BeckyS said:


> I think this is my first time posting -- I've been a long-time lurker and student : ) . I placed my first order last weekend, the longer order period was just what I needed to decide what I wanted and finally place the order. Of course, by the time I finally made up my mind, so many have moved to FB, which I hardly ever use.
> 
> I live in the country and work from home and life is pretty casual. And since my kids are older, I don't need giant bags anymore. I tend to prefer crossbody bags with lots of pockets/compartments, and have tended to buy black because it goes with everything. But this is my first bespoke bag so I thought I'd have some fun with it. I ordered a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos with lilac lining and light gold hardware; I was struck by the Lobelia color but ultimately decided that more blue and less purple is a better choice. I substituted round feet, added a top zipper closure, zip pocket on the back, longer flap, and to combat the possible "slipperiness" of the straps in Merinos making the underside of both straps in pebbled calf. Marco originally suggested suede, but I'm concerned about dye transfer with suede. I like travelling with crossbodies too so am hoping that once we're able to travel again, my MM bag will be a good travelling companion.
> 
> And because placing my first order was rather like a dam breaking (lol), I also asked if any Croco or Straw are still available, because I'm already thinking of my next bag(s).
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone who's posted here, and for letting me "hang out" while I made up my mind and weighed all the options -- such an incredible wealth of information and advice!


Welcome to the group we are thrilled to have you join us. Your first MM bag will be gorgeous. Merinos is such a beautiful leather and the marine blue will be perfect. I cannot wait to see your first bespoke bag it will be amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh I love the bouquet handles with it!! And this makes me so glad I ordered something in dark blue sorrento. It’s stunning!!!





djfmn said:


> This is gorgeous. I love the handles it makes this bag so stylish.


Thank you both!


----------



## christinemliu

BeckyS said:


> I think this is my first time posting -- I've been a long-time lurker and student : ) . I placed my first order last weekend, the longer order period was just what I needed to decide what I wanted and finally place the order. Of course, by the time I finally made up my mind, so many have moved to FB, which I hardly ever use.
> 
> I live in the country and work from home and life is pretty casual. And since my kids are older, I don't need giant bags anymore. I tend to prefer crossbody bags with lots of pockets/compartments, and have tended to buy black because it goes with everything. But this is my first bespoke bag so I thought I'd have some fun with it. I ordered a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos with lilac lining and light gold hardware; I was struck by the Lobelia color but ultimately decided that more blue and less purple is a better choice. I substituted round feet, added a top zipper closure, zip pocket on the back, longer flap, and to combat the possible "slipperiness" of the straps in Merinos making the underside of both straps in pebbled calf. Marco originally suggested suede, but I'm concerned about dye transfer with suede. I like travelling with crossbodies too so am hoping that once we're able to travel again, my MM bag will be a good travelling companion.
> 
> And because placing my first order was rather like a dam breaking (lol), I also asked if any Croco or Straw are still available, because I'm already thinking of my next bag(s).
> 
> Thank you so much for everyone who's posted here, and for letting me "hang out" while I made up my mind and weighed all the options -- such an incredible wealth of information and advice!


Joining the others to give you a big welcome to MM!!! Ohhh, I love the Pebbled calf idea on the bottom. I would definitely love to see how this comes out. Please reveal!! Little Minerva is a very cute and good sized bag for sure....and you know, might as well get two bags since those fit in one box . If you're in the US, that also usually comes under the $800 customs fee limit too!


----------



## christinemliu

Introducing my latest lovelies!!!
smoke grey Handmade Vacchetta Daphne
exterior back zip pocket
4 half rings for crossbody attachment instead of 2

dark taupe Pebbled Juliet Alto
beige lambskin lining
no exterior flap

2 short straps for Penelopes, 22", 0.8" width in dark brown Aquila Matte and midnight blue Tuscania


----------



## BeckyS

christinemliu said:


> Joining the others to give you a big welcome to MM!!! Ohhh, I love the Pebbled calf idea on the bottom. I would definitely love to see how this comes out. Please reveal!! Little Minerva is a very cute and good sized bag for sure....and you know, might as well get two bags since those fit in one box . If you're in the US, that also usually comes under the $800 customs fee limit too!



Thank you, djfmn and christine, for the kind words and warm welcomes. 

christine, I will definitely reveal. I'm in Canada, and I'm not sure what the customs fee limit might be here. I'd be interested to hear from any other MM fans in Canada who might have more info on that. But I thought I would start with just one bag, and see where it goes from there!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I am speechless. The Diva in Dark Grey Sorrento is so full of character and has an amazing texture I’ve been petting her for the last several minutes. The mint lambskin totally is the beautiful pop inside that I wanted. It’s the PERFECT size for me and is such a comfortable and effortless carry. I feel it has thag causal vibe I wanted but still full of class. And the SMELL wow. Amazing 

And the little Charlotte satchel!!! It turned out so much better than expected. I was admittedly nervous. Color blocking is not my forte. But I think it came together well! Beige fiore and black fiore with what I think is a lambskin (maybe camel or nut?) sides and beige lamb lining. The details on this are out of control. From the pop of black zipper contrast and stitching to the careful coordination of leathers Marco really made my vision come to life and kicked it up a notch. It’s a smaller size - I’d say comparable to the little Miss M? And so cute. I may need an alto-sized one to round out my collection *cough cough* (don’t kill me Marco)  no but really it’s a good cute size! Juliet midi/little Miss M/daphne capacity ish? Smaller than Angelica and Juliet alto for sure in terms of capacity. But freaking adorable af. What an excited mail day! Came hella fast too. Shipped last week and arrived today USPS!


----------



## coach943

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I am speechless. The Diva in Dark Grey Sorrento is so full of character and has an amazing texture I’ve been petting her for the last several minutes. The mint lambskin totally is the beautiful pop inside that I wanted. It’s the PERFECT size for me and is such a comfortable and effortless carry. I feel it has thag causal vibe I wanted but still full of class. And the SMELL wow. Amazing
> 
> And the little Charlotte satchel!!! It turned out so much better than expected. I was admittedly nervous. Color blocking is not my forte. But I think it came together well! Beige fiore and black fiore with what I think is a lambskin (maybe camel or nut?) sides and beige lamb lining. The details on this are out of control. From the pop of black zipper contrast and stitching to the careful coordination of leathers Marco really made my vision come to life and kicked it up a notch. It’s a smaller size - I’d say comparable to the little Miss M? And so cute. I may need an alto-sized one to round out my collection *cough cough* (don’t kill me Marco)  no but really it’s a good cute size! Juliet midi/little Miss M/daphne capacity ish? Smaller than Angelica and Juliet alto for sure in terms of capacity. But freaking adorable af. What an excited mail day! Came hella fast too. Shipped last week and arrived today USPS!


That Little Charlotte is really special. I love the color-blocking and all the little details. It's perfect!


----------



## christinemliu

Juliets comparisons
midnight blue Tuscania Juliet (dark brown lining, light gunmetal hw, added exterior slip pocket, interior water bottle pocket, standard 4.3" handle drop)
dark taupe Pebbled Juliet Alto (beige lambskin, dark gunmetal hw, no exterior flap, reverse zip, 3" handle drop)
dark brown Deerskin Juliet Midi (navy lining, light gunmetal hw, added exterior slip, lower profile 2" handle drop)


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

christinemliu said:


> Juliets comparisons
> midnight blue Tuscania Juliet (dark brown lining, light gunmetal hw, added exterior slip pocket, interior water bottle pocket, standard 4.3" handle drop)
> dark taupe Pebbled Juliet Alto (beige lambskin, dark gunmetal hw, no exterior flap, reverse zip, 3" handle drop)
> dark brown Deerskin Juliet Midi (navy lining, light gunmetal hw, added exterior slip, lower profile 2" handle drop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5384290


Super helpful! ESP the flat lay side by sides!


----------



## christinemliu

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Super helpful! ESP the flat lay side by sides!


Thank you! I'm pretty sure I stole that idea from either @orchidmyst or @soramillay!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

These photos are terrible lighting but I snapped them last night for a friend and wanted to share here for anyone who loves visuals and size comparisons!

Juliet Alto and Little Charlotte Satchel!

Capacity wise - Juliet Alto has a little more room. It’s a bit wider and deeper and also the shape lends for some more top room where the Charlotte pinches in some. 

Visually I think they look pretty similar on the body since Charlotte is more structured. 

Top fav styles so far: Charlotte Satchel (both sizes), Angelica, Juliet, and Victoria! I think I have a type


----------



## christinemliu

Here is a revised list given by Marco, of leathers by weight:

*LISTED FROM LIGHTEST TO HEAVIEST
ITEM                KIND OF LEATHER        AVERAGE SKIN THICKNESS
*
LAMB                 LAMB                (0.7 - 0.9 mm)

SORRENTO             GOAT                (0.7 - 0.9 mm)

MERINOS             CALF                (0.9 - 1.1 mm)

SHEEN                CALF                (0.9 - 1.1 mm)

TUSCANIA             CALF                (0.9 – 1.1 mm)

NAPPA                 CALF                (1.0 - 1.2 mm)       

AFRICA                CALF                (1.0 - 1.2 mm)

METALLIC             CALF                (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

FIORE                 CALF                (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

AQUILA MATTE         CALF                (1.2 – 1.4 mm)

POMPEI             CALF                (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

HANDMADE VACCHETTA     COWHIDE            (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

VELVET VERONA         CALF                (1.0 - 1.2 mm)

CUOIO TOSCANO         COWHIDE            (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

NABUK                CALF                (1.2 - 1.3 mm)               

VENEZIA            CALF                (1.0 - 1.2 mm)

VERONA            CALF                (1.2 - 1.3 mm)

PEBBLED             CALF                (1.2 - 1.4 mm)

AFRICA RT            CALF                (1.2 - 1.4 mm)

VACCHETTA            COWHIDE            (1.2 - 1.3 mm)


----------



## Kylacove

I'm jelly of all you ladies receiving your Sorrento orders. It's been 9 weeks now with no shipping notice. Must mean Marco is really busy with orders, which is good. I will have to live vicariously through all your reveals until mine arrives.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I'm jelly of all you ladies receiving your Sorrento orders. It's been 9 weeks now with no shipping notice. Must mean Marco is really busy with orders, which is good. I will have to live vicariously through all your reveals until mine arrives.


I just got my Handmade Vachetta order on Thursday. I ordered it on January 7th. I did tell him I was fine with whenever he sent it. It looks like a lot of ladies are receiving HMV orders. A couple of ladies received Sorrento orders but they indicated there orders were not part of the Sorrento Promotion. I am sure all the Sorrento orders from the promo will start shipping next.


----------



## samfalstaff

Does anyone know if Marco has any dark grey sorrento left? Didn't want to bother him with an inventory question.


----------



## Kylacove

Just received a shipping notice. Yeah! Goodies by the end of the week.


----------



## sunnydaye

I still haven't made a purchase yet since the last time I posted but I keep on stalking this thread and the fb group.. I've basically changed my mind on the style and would like something crossbody-ish so I can basically be more handsfree 

What styles would be close to lady dior / balenciaga city / LV pochette metis / antigona silhoutte? 

enough to fit an ipad mini or a super compact umbrella tho.. along with the usual wet wipes, masks, sanitizers, wallet..  I basically carry so much for the kiddo but I would like to have a smaller bag this time that's not a tote LOL


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> Does anyone know if Marco has any dark grey sorrento left? Didn't want to bother him with an inventory question.


@samfalstaff I haven't heard, but I think Marco really doesn't mind being contacted! And that kind of inventory question should be simple to answer.


----------



## christinemliu

sunnydaye said:


> I still haven't made a purchase yet since the last time I posted but I keep on stalking this thread and the fb group.. I've basically changed my mind on the style and would like something crossbody-ish so I can basically be more handsfree
> 
> What styles would be close to lady dior / balenciaga city / LV pochette metis / antigona silhoutte?
> 
> enough to fit an ipad mini or a super compact umbrella tho.. along with the usual wet wipes, masks, sanitizers, wallet..  I basically carry so much for the kiddo but I would like to have a smaller bag this time that's not a tote LOL


@sunnydaye, off the top of my head, I would think Zhoe or Aura with a top handle added (which Marco can totally do)! If those are too small, maybe an Astra Satchel?


----------



## sunnydaye

christinemliu said:


> @sunnydaye, off the top of my head, I would think Zhoe or Aura with a top handle added (which Marco can totally do)! If those are too small, maybe an Astra Satchel?


thank you! will check those styles out  I'm a fan of your posts in fb


----------



## christinemliu

Mud Sorrento Hera Midi (my first Hera Midi, and as always, I ask myself why did it take so long to try this style)
dark gunmetal hardware
tortilla lining
added exterior zip pocket


----------



## christinemliu

sunnydaye said:


> thank you! will check those styles out  I'm a fan of your posts in fb


Aw, thank you!!! I appreciate that @sunnydaye; just returning the love this MM community has shown me!
Here's one that looks LV Pochette Métis inspired: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/post-33219502


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> @samfalstaff I haven't heard, but I think Marco really doesn't mind being contacted! And that kind of inventory question should be simple to answer.


I hope that’s the case. I hate to ask him questions without it resulting in an order.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

sunnydaye said:


> I still haven't made a purchase yet since the last time I posted but I keep on stalking this thread and the fb group.. I've basically changed my mind on the style and would like something crossbody-ish so I can basically be more handsfree
> 
> What styles would be close to lady dior / balenciaga city / LV pochette metis / antigona silhoutte?
> 
> enough to fit an ipad mini or a super compact umbrella tho.. along with the usual wet wipes, masks, sanitizers, wallet..  I basically carry so much for the kiddo but I would like to have a smaller bag this time that's not a tote LOL



I think the closest Massaccesi to the Lady Dior would be the Miss M and the Little Miss M.  As you know, you can customize the handles of the Miss M, and colorblock to your heart's content to get it in that Lady Dior sweet spot for yourself.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> I hope that’s the case. I hate to ask him questions without it resulting in an order.


I’ve emailed  Marco numerous times with questions even though I knew I wasn’t placing an order any time soon. I’ve never once felt like he was annoyed by my questions.


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve emailed  Marco numerous times with questions even though I knew I wasn’t placing an order any time soon. I’ve never once felt like he was annoyed by my questions.


Me either. He responded immediately. (When does he sleep??) Anyway, dark grey sorrento IS available!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> Me either. He responded immediately. (When does he sleep??) Anyway, dark grey sorrento IS available!


Oooh, what are you thinking of getting? I have the dark grey on my wishlist, along with a ton of other colors lol.


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> Oooh, what are you thinking of getting? I have the dark grey on my wishlist, along with a ton of other colors lol.


I don't know! I've wanted to get a Modena for a while, but I think the sorrento might work better on a less structured bag.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know! I've wanted to get a Modena for a while, but I think the sorrento might work better on a less structured bag.


I tend to agree. I've been really enjoying my Demetra I received a few months ago, so I'm thinking of another in the dark gray Sorrento. Buuuttttt I've been waiting to see if he gets more deerskin, and I also want something in croc. I like Demetra much more than I thought I did, so I may actually pass on the deerskin to get something in Sorrento. I can't believe I'm even saying that as I've really been looking forward to a deerskin promotion.


----------



## samfalstaff

Devyn Danielle said:


> I tend to agree. I've been really enjoying my Demetra I received a few months ago, so I'm thinking of another in the dark gray Sorrento. Buuuttttt I've been waiting to see if he gets more deerskin, and I also want something in croc. I like Demetra much more than I thought I did, so I may actually pass on the deerskin to get something in Sorrento. I can't believe I'm even saying that as I've really been looking forward to a deerskin promotion.


Yes! In fact I asked him about the deerskin. He said, "We are waiting to receive 3 or 4 new Deerskin colors but we still don't have a delivery date. New colors have been requested less thick and more softer compared to black and dark brown skins we've used in the past."


----------



## Devyn Danielle

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! In fact I asked him about the deerskin. He said, "We are waiting to receive 3 or 4 new Deerskin colors but we still don't have a delivery date. New colors have been requested less thick and more softer compared to black and dark brown skins we've used in the past."


Oh my…. I’d better wait to see what he offers.


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know! I've wanted to get a Modena for a while, but I think the sorrento might work better on a less structured bag.


I have a Sorrento in a midi Modena and also a little Selene. Sorrento works well for both structured and unstructured styles.


----------



## samfalstaff

djfmn said:


> I have a Sorrento in a midi Modena and also a little Selene. Sorrento works well for both structured and unstructured styles.


That's good to hear. Which bag do you think showcases the leather better?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

samfalstaff said:


> I don't know! I've wanted to get a Modena for a while, but I think the sorrento might work better on a less structured bag.



You could also request extra backing be added to the Sorrento if you use it in a structured bag.


----------



## samfalstaff

Claudia Herzog said:


> You could also request extra backing be added to the Sorrento if you use it in a structured bag.


I know. I just think it might look better on less structured bags. Maybe I should pick a HMV for the Modeno. Or maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to get two bags rather than one.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

samfalstaff said:


> I know. I just think it might look better on less structured bags. Maybe I should pick a HMV for the Modeno. Or maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to get two bags rather than one.



Get them booooooooth!


----------



## samfalstaff

Claudia Herzog said:


> Get them booooooooth!


Ha! But I still need a style for the sorrento. I've already got a hera, soulmate, and a theia.


----------



## christinemliu

samfalstaff said:


> I know. I just think it might look better on less structured bags. Maybe I should pick a HMV for the Modeno. Or maybe I'm just looking for an excuse to get two bags rather than one.


Pictures of my past Sorrento Angel Midi below, for more ideas. I actually wanted something that would be more smooshy and decided I would like rolled handles better, so she now lives with someone else...There's someone on the FB group who posted her Mud Sorrento Charlotte Satchel, and it looks fabulous on that structured style!


----------



## samfalstaff

christinemliu said:


> Pictures of my past Sorrento Angel Midi below, for more ideas. I actually wanted something that would be more smooshy and decided I would like rolled handles better, so she now lives with someone else...There's someone on the FB group who posted her Mud Sorrento Charlotte Satchel, and it looks fabulous on that structured style!


Thank you. This is lovely. I especially love the texture of this leather.


----------



## ajamy

samfalstaff said:


> Yes! In fact I asked him about the deerskin. He said, "We are waiting to receive 3 or 4 new Deerskin colors but we still don't have a delivery date. New colors have been requested less thick and more softer compared to black and dark brown skins we've used in the past."


6


samfalstaff said:


> Yes! In fact I asked him about the deerskin. He said, "We are waiting to receive 3 or 4 new Deerskin colors but we still don't have a delivery date. New colors have been requested less thick and more softer compared to black and dark brown skins we've used in the past."





	

		
			
		

		
	
this has reminded me to use this deerskin beauty.  She is lovely but definitely a heavy bag!


----------



## Kylacove

My white box arrived. Don't think anyone has revealed fossil grey Sorrento yet. Meet Miss Hera Midi with light gold hardware and dark blue lining.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> My white box arrived. Don't think anyone has revealed fossil grey Sorrento yet. Meet Miss Hera Midi with light gold hardware and dark blue lining.


@Kylacove, oh! Cousins with my Mud Sorrento Hera Midi! I LOVE the contrast of the dark blue with the fossil grey. And we both got exterior zip pockets too!


----------



## Kylacove

I almost always add a rear pocket. Makes it easy to get to your phone, lol.


----------



## Kylacove

christinemliu said:


> @Kylacove, oh! Cousins with my Mud Sorrento Hera Midi! I LOVE the contrast of the dark blue with the fossil grey. And we both got exterior zip pockets too!


Love the Mud. Your reveal is 1 reason I have a Mud Juliet Alto in the future.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Love the Mud. Your reveal is 1 reason I have a Mud Juliet Alto in the future.


@Kylacove , I'm so flattered! And oh, we have similar tastes...with exterior pockets...Mud Sorrento, and Juliet Alto. A Mud Sorrento Juliet Alto will definitely be wonderful. Someone did a full size Mud Sorrento Juliet with contrasting leather on the top and handles!


----------



## djfmn

samfalstaff said:


> That's good to hear. Which bag do you think showcases the leather better?


I think they both look good in a different way. The Sorrento because of the structure you can see the leather and little Selene because it is unstructured you see the softness of the leather. They both are gorgeous for different reasons. I like both of them Sorrento is such a gorgeous leather. Sorry I am not more helpful in choosing one or the other.


----------



## Kylacove

Claudia Herzog said:


> You could also request extra backing be added to the Sorrento if you use it in a structured bag.


----------



## Kylacove

Claudia Herzog said:


> You could also request extra backing be added to the Sorrento if you use it in a structured bag.


----------



## christinemliu

Just a reminder: don't forget to condition / guard your leather! Especially Aquila Matte, Sorrento, Vacchetta...maybe Velvet Verona, Cuoio Toscano, Metallic...


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

ajamy said:


> 6
> 
> View attachment 5392566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this has reminded me to use this deerskin beauty.  She is lovely but definitely a heavy bag!


OMGGGG. I NEED that Victoria. I hope he finds some more so I can copy this!! So stunning. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Check your emails. There’s a Cartella promotion


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Devyn Danielle said:


> Check your emails. There’s a Cartella promotion
> View attachment 5404322
> View attachment 5404323


SOOOOO EXCITED. Also can I be that model? She’s stunning #girlcrush


----------



## djfmn

I am all about smaller MM bags so first question to Marco was is there a midi Cartella. Here is his response. He indicated a midi can be ordered during the Cartella promotion this week. Here are the details.

PRICE:
CARTELLA MIDI - Pebbled - Nappa – Pompei – Verona – Metallic – Cuoio Toscano: € 390,00 (PROMO: € 330,00)
CARTELLA MIDI - Sorrento: € 450,00 (PROMO: € 380,00)
CARTELLA MIDI - Handmade Vacchetta: € 500,00 (PROMO: € 425,00)
DIMENSIONS:
Width at base: 11.4” (cm. 29)
Height: 8.1” (cm. 20,7)
Depth: 4.5” (cm. 11,5)
Suggested handle drop: 4.3” (cm. 11)
Suggested strap drop: 9.6" (cm. 24,5)
Messenger strap length: 41.3" (cm. 105)


----------



## Aminu

I've been awol for a while. Can anyone tell me whether Marco has any straw left, or was that a one time thing only?


----------



## Fancyfree

Aminu said:


> I've been awol for a while. Can anyone tell me whether Marco has any straw left, or was that a one time thing only?


Hello, Aminu, so nice to see you again  
You'd better ask Marco about straw - I do know he has produced straw bags during the last year, so he may well have some left (or access to more) 

You may have noticed there is not much MM activity here on tPF now , but there is huge activity on FB


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> You may have noticed there is not much MM activity here on tPF now , but there is huge activity on FB



I'm still here LOL!!! And excited for all the Cartella reveals...I love too how the handles can be switched out for different looks! It's like multiple bags in one...so cool.


----------



## Kylacove

I try to post here and Facebook.


----------



## Ludmilla

No facebook here.


----------



## coach943

I miss the chatter here. Some things I think Facebook is better for and some things I think are better here. I think the search function here is not great, but I find FB search function to be worse. I also don't always see all the posts on FB for some reason even though I have it set to notify me.

Anyway, I had a bunch of wild ideas about designing a Cartella, but I found my sanity. As tends to be the case, I love the sample bag in red and asked if it was available, but Marco said the model loved it so much that she kept it and did the photo shoot for free. I ended up going with deep red Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, red interior and two sets of straps. One in black Nappa and one with the deep red Fiore on one side and black Nappa on the other. I'm doing the flat handles with the 27 cm. drop.

What are y'all ordering?


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> I miss the chatter here. Some things I think Facebook is better for and some things I think are better here. I think the search function here is not great, but I find FB search function to be worse. I also don't always see all the posts on FB for some reason even though I have it set to notify me.
> 
> Anyway, I had a bunch of wild ideas about designing a Cartella, but I found my sanity. As tends to be the case, I love the sample bag in red and asked if it was available, but Marco said the model loved it so much that she kept it and did the photo shoot for free. I ended up going with deep red Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, red interior and two sets of straps. One in black Nappa and one with the deep red Fiore on one side and black Nappa on the other. I'm doing the flat handles with the 27 cm. drop.
> 
> What are y'all ordering?



I LOVE the story of the model!


----------



## southernbelle43

coach943 said:


> I miss the chatter here. Some things I think Facebook is better for and some things I think are better here. I think the search function here is not great, but I find FB search function to be worse. I also don't always see all the posts on FB for some reason even though I have it set to notify me.
> 
> Anyway, I had a bunch of wild ideas about designing a Cartella, but I found my sanity. As tends to be the case, I love the sample bag in red and asked if it was available, but Marco said the model loved it so much that she kept it and did the photo shoot for free. I ended up going with deep red Fiore, dark gunmetal hardware, red interior and two sets of straps. One in black Nappa and one with the deep red Fiore on one side and black Nappa on the other. I'm doing the flat handles with the 27 cm. drop.
> 
> What are y'all ordering?


Yes darn it. I jumped on that red bag as soon as I saw it and he told me the same thing, lol.


----------



## coach943

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes darn it. I jumped on that red bag as soon as I saw it and he told me the same thing, lol.


Ha! That red bag is just perfection. I almost asked him to make another just like it for me.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

HAHAA I love how everyone loved the red one so much! But happy for Marco that the model also loved it. I’m sure it’s always nice when the product can serve as compensation. And what a lucky model!! It’s a beautiful bag! 

I ordered a smoke grey HMV one like a month before the sample was even made LOL and then during the promo I ordered a metallic one as well. It will be either bronze or titanium - I’m letting Marco choose and choose the details! 

I can’t wait to see your deep red fiore one @coach943! I actually think I need a bag in that leather too. I really love fiore and that red is such a lovely shade!! 

Im so looking forward to everyone’s reveals!! 

I have a white box on the way with the nappa muse midi I ordered and the Juliet alto in grey Flor and a metallic gold phoebe (ordered March 1!!) I’m so super excited esp for the Juliet! But muse is a new style for me too!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Anyone sneaking in a last minute Cartella order? Todays the last day!


----------



## Cleda

It used to annoy me that Little Minerva wouldn't stand up straight. A felt bag shaper/organiser solved this problem.

This was actually bought for another bag, but turned out to be too small for it. A good thing that it fits Little Minerva perfectly and actually does something for the bag, because Little Minerva is small and actually doesn't need extra organisation.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I’d love to see some Ariannas. It’s a style I’m considering but don’t see much of! Can I see and hear your thoughts? Love it? Hate it? Mods?


----------



## Jktgal

coach943 said:


> I think the search function here is not great,



I'm just gonna say it  (wrings hands)... it's the way y'all post in this thread rather than in compartmentalising in specific threads (which will get this brand it's own forum faster - having own forum the will make the search function better).

I been lurking on TPF since at least 2008 and only bothered to finally register so I could post here and support the ailing brand. Having it move to FB which I ABHOR is pretty sad.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

My most recent Marco goodies are just PERFECT. Such a happy box. Love everything!!!

Details:
Juliet Alto in Grey Flor with Dark Gunmetal and Silver Lining. No mods
Muse Midi in Black Nappa with Dark Gunmetal and Lilac Lambskin Lining. No mods. 
Phoebe in Light Gold Metallic with Light Gold and Beige Lining. No mods!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New promotion and prices are going up!



​

​





​

​
*MM Prices are Changing, Here’s Why
Introducing Vacchetta Lux
 Exclusive Vacchetta and Deerskin Promo*

MM has some difficult news for you and the best way to deliver it is to be open and honest.
Our prices have to change. As you are aware everything has become more expensive over the past couple of years. Our suppliers for our beautiful leathers, amazing hardware, linings, thread and other supplies are also facing price increases. We have kept the prices as low as possible for as long as possible. We have reached the point where we have to change the prices of our beautifully handmade bespoke handbags.

We want to be completely transparent and let you know exactly why we have to increase our prices.

Prices for our most important supplies like the amazing leathers, linings, hardware and even shipping supplies have increased dramatically over the past 12 months. These increases are between 40% and 55% which has changed what it costs to make our bespoke bags. We have tried to maintain our bag prices with no increases. It has reached a point where we are no longer able to absorb these cost increases without changing our prices.

*Effective June 15th 2022* we are increasing the prices of all MM bags between 90 euros and 120 euros depending on the size and style of the bag. This is an increase of between 15% and 20%. It is never our first choice to increase prices. We hate price increases as much as you do. It's disappointing and frustrating to have to pay significantly more for the same leathers and supplies we have been buying since 2014. This was a very difficult decision, it was not made lightly and is one that you may be very disappointed to hear about. We at MM felt we owe it to you, our wonderful and supportive customers to keep you informed.

Shipping costs have almost doubled in the last 18 months. We are going to increase shipping cost minimally to cover a small portion of the increase. The cost of EMS (USPS for USA customers) will increase from 25 euros to 35 euros and UPS will increase from 55 euros to 70 euros for 1 bag shipment and € 90,00 for 2 bag shipment. Even with these slight increases MM will continue to subsidize a portion of the shipping costs.

The silver lining is that because our prices are changing we assure you that nothing else is going to. We will never compromise on the quality of materials, craftsmanship or consider outsourcing our labor. Your bags will be made by our wonderful craftsman who we pay an honest and liveable wage. Lots of competitors have made some or all of these concessions to counter the cost increases and decrease in margins.

My promise to you is even though our prices are increasing our beautiful handmade bespoke bags will stay the same. As a third generation handbag maker in a small Italian leather Atelier it is not only a privilege but an honor to provide you with beautiful handbags that I and my team love making. We are incredibly grateful to our wonderful customers who make this possible. We appreciate your support and if you have any questions please reach out to me.

We also have some good news to share with you that we think you are really going to be excited to hear about. I worked with our tannery to produce a gorgeous new vacchetta leather called *Vacchetta Lux*. I asked them to produce a Vacchetta with a more uniform color without the typical Vacchetta color variations. I wanted Lux Vacchetta to have a glossy finish and flat surface without losing the flexibility and softness typical of Handmade Vacchetta. This allows us to create 2 completely different effects using the same Vacchetta cowhides, Lux Vacchetta and Handmade Vacchetta.
We have created 5 amazing Lux Vacchetta leathers based on the most requested colors from our MM customers over the last 6 months. There are 2 gorgeous neutrals: taupe and gray, a super-trendy color: Lobelia and some classics like cuoio, tan and black.

I am extending one final opportunity to purchase premium leathers at exclusive pricing before the price increase as a courtesy to all my loyal customers.

This promotion includes our gorgeous new Lux Vacchetta and our very popular Handmade Vacchetta. Both will be discounted by 15% starting on May 27th through EOD June 5th. Additionally customers have been asking about Deerskin for more than 3 years. I am excited to let you know that I have worked with our tannery and they have agreed to reserve a set of these extremely rare and beautiful deerskins. We have been able to procure 6 Deerskin colors. With its natural veins, large grain and full body, deerskins are one of the leather markets absolute gems! I have also decided to add Deerskin to the 15% premium leather promotion. Deerskin availability is extremely limited so orders will be managed on a “first come, first served” basis.

This promotion includes a free fabric lining and hardware upgrade. Lambskin lining will be 15% off as part of the promotion.

Please send all order requests to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
Shipping fees apply - No returns or exchanges.

Thanks for your continued support!

Marco xo


----------



## djfmn

bagsbagzbagss said:


> My most recent Marco goodies are just PERFECT. Such a happy box. Love everything!!!
> 
> Details:
> Juliet Alto in Grey Flor with Dark Gunmetal and Silver Lining. No mods
> Muse Midi in Black Nappa with Dark Gunmetal and Lilac Lambskin Lining. No mods.
> Phoebe in Light Gold Metallic with Light Gold and Beige Lining. No mods!


These are gorgeous. I have a midi Juliet in grey Flor but my daughter really wanted it so I gave it to her. It is such a gorgeous leather.
Your bags are amazing.


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> New promotion and prices are going up!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> *MM Prices are Changing, Here’s Why
> Introducing Vacchetta Lux
> Exclusive Vacchetta and Deerskin Promo*
> 
> MM has some difficult news for you and the best way to deliver it is to be open and honest.
> Our prices have to change. As you are aware everything has become more expensive over the past couple of years. Our suppliers for our beautiful leathers, amazing hardware, linings, thread and other supplies are also facing price increases. We have kept the prices as low as possible for as long as possible. We have reached the point where we have to change the prices of our beautifully handmade bespoke handbags.
> 
> We want to be completely transparent and let you know exactly why we have to increase our prices.
> 
> Prices for our most important supplies like the amazing leathers, linings, hardware and even shipping supplies have increased dramatically over the past 12 months. These increases are between 40% and 55% which has changed what it costs to make our bespoke bags. We have tried to maintain our bag prices with no increases. It has reached a point where we are no longer able to absorb these cost increases without changing our prices.
> 
> *Effective June 15th 2022* we are increasing the prices of all MM bags between 90 euros and 120 euros depending on the size and style of the bag. This is an increase of between 15% and 20%. It is never our first choice to increase prices. We hate price increases as much as you do. It's disappointing and frustrating to have to pay significantly more for the same leathers and supplies we have been buying since 2014. This was a very difficult decision, it was not made lightly and is one that you may be very disappointed to hear about. We at MM felt we owe it to you, our wonderful and supportive customers to keep you informed.
> 
> Shipping costs have almost doubled in the last 18 months. We are going to increase shipping cost minimally to cover a small portion of the increase. The cost of EMS (USPS for USA customers) will increase from 25 euros to 35 euros and UPS will increase from 55 euros to 70 euros for 1 bag shipment and € 90,00 for 2 bag shipment. Even with these slight increases MM will continue to subsidize a portion of the shipping costs.
> 
> The silver lining is that because our prices are changing we assure you that nothing else is going to. We will never compromise on the quality of materials, craftsmanship or consider outsourcing our labor. Your bags will be made by our wonderful craftsman who we pay an honest and liveable wage. Lots of competitors have made some or all of these concessions to counter the cost increases and decrease in margins.
> 
> My promise to you is even though our prices are increasing our beautiful handmade bespoke bags will stay the same. As a third generation handbag maker in a small Italian leather Atelier it is not only a privilege but an honor to provide you with beautiful handbags that I and my team love making. We are incredibly grateful to our wonderful customers who make this possible. We appreciate your support and if you have any questions please reach out to me.
> 
> We also have some good news to share with you that we think you are really going to be excited to hear about. I worked with our tannery to produce a gorgeous new vacchetta leather called *Vacchetta Lux*. I asked them to produce a Vacchetta with a more uniform color without the typical Vacchetta color variations. I wanted Lux Vacchetta to have a glossy finish and flat surface without losing the flexibility and softness typical of Handmade Vacchetta. This allows us to create 2 completely different effects using the same Vacchetta cowhides, Lux Vacchetta and Handmade Vacchetta.
> We have created 5 amazing Lux Vacchetta leathers based on the most requested colors from our MM customers over the last 6 months. There are 2 gorgeous neutrals: taupe and gray, a super-trendy color: Lobelia and some classics like cuoio, tan and black.
> 
> I am extending one final opportunity to purchase premium leathers at exclusive pricing before the price increase as a courtesy to all my loyal customers.
> 
> This promotion includes our gorgeous new Lux Vacchetta and our very popular Handmade Vacchetta. Both will be discounted by 15% starting on May 27th through EOD June 5th. Additionally customers have been asking about Deerskin for more than 3 years. I am excited to let you know that I have worked with our tannery and they have agreed to reserve a set of these extremely rare and beautiful deerskins. We have been able to procure 6 Deerskin colors. With its natural veins, large grain and full body, deerskins are one of the leather markets absolute gems! I have also decided to add Deerskin to the 15% premium leather promotion. Deerskin availability is extremely limited so orders will be managed on a “first come, first served” basis.
> 
> This promotion includes a free fabric lining and hardware upgrade. Lambskin lining will be 15% off as part of the promotion.
> 
> Please send all order requests to: orders@marcomassaccesi.it
> Shipping fees apply - No returns or exchanges.
> 
> Thanks for your continued support!
> 
> Marco xo
> 
> View attachment 5413406
> View attachment 5413407
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413412



DEERSKIN I have been waiting for this leather for close to 3 years. I missed out last time when there was a little bit of deerskin offered in a limited leather promotion. MM had a couple of pieces of deerskin left and I waited too long to decide and by the time I did it was all gone. Not this time. I am deciding between Burgundy, Mud or Caramel. Leaning towards burgundy but mud is a close second. I am probably going to get a midi Diva in deerskin. 
I also LOVE LOVE LOVE HMV I have 3 HMV bags a tan Ellen, airforce blue Little Charlotte satchel and dark taupe midi Victoria. Such a great leather. I also love the look of lux Vachetta.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> DEERSKIN I have been waiting for this leather for close to 3 years. I missed out last time when there was a little bit of deerskin offered in a limited leather promotion. MM had a couple of pieces of deerskin left and I waited too long to decide and by the time I did it was all gone. Not this time. I am deciding between Burgundy, Mud or Caramel. Leaning towards burgundy but mud is a close second. I am probably going to get a midi Diva in deerskin.
> I also LOVE LOVE LOVE HMV I have 3 HMV bags a tan Ellen, airforce blue Little Charlotte satchel and dark taupe midi Victoria. Such a great leather. I also love the look of lux Vachetta.


Did you share pictures of your HMV bags? Would love to see!


----------



## djfmn

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you share pictures of your HMV bags? Would love to see!


I shared a photo of my HMV tan Little Ellen. I will get them all out tomorrow and take photos of them and post them here.
Not my favorite thing to do because I have to resize my photos to post them on tpf. I have an Android phone and I have to run the photos through a resizer to get them to the right size to post on tpf. It tends to be a painful process that is the main reason I don't post photos here as often as I would because it is so time consuming.


----------



## coach943

Can anyone share thoughts on the Astra Hobo? I'm particularly curious about how people feel about the flap. I used to have a Coach bag that had a flap over an exposed zipper closure, and the flap was always in the way. It just wasn't designed very well for easy access. I love the look and style of the Astra Hobo, but I'm just not sure.

I like bags with shorter straps, so I think would shorten the strap drop to around 10.5 inches or so.

Also, has anyone done a black bag with contrasting stitching?


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> Can anyone share thoughts on the Astra Hobo? I'm particularly curious about how people feel about the flap. I used to have a Coach bag that had a flap over an exposed zipper closure, and the flap was always in the way. It just wasn't designed very well for easy access. I love the look and style of the Astra Hobo, but I'm just not sure.
> 
> I like bags with shorter straps, so I think would shorten the strap drop to around 10.5 inches or so.
> 
> Also, has anyone done a black bag with contrasting stitching?


I have not but it sounds as it is a great idea. One of course that I would never think of but would definitely consider doing. I love bags with contrast stitching and contrast edge paint.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> I try to post here and Facebook.


Me to. I try to post in both places.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Jktgal said:


> I'm just gonna say it  (wrings hands)... it's the way y'all post in this thread rather than in compartmentalising in specific threads (which will get this brand it's own forum faster - having own forum the will make the search function better).
> 
> I been lurking on TPF since at least 2008 and only bothered to finally register so I could post here and support the ailing brand. Having it move to FB which I ABHOR is pretty sad.


I think many supporters and posters have tried numerous things to TRY TO get our own forum.  Separate


Jktgal said:


> I'm just gonna say it  (wrings hands)... it's the way y'all post in this thread rather than in compartmentalising in specific threads (which will get this brand it's own forum faster - having own forum the will make the search function better).
> 
> I been lurking on TPF since at least 2008 and only bothered to finally register so I could post here and support the ailing brand. Having it move to FB which I ABHOR is pretty sad.


I know that many on this board (that are smarter on the algorithms and such have tired and tried to get our “own” forum.  They have offered sub forums for specifications and for Pics only.  It’s a little crazy but these ladies have tried!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Never too late, @samfalstaff .
> If we reach a good number (with no commitments ), be it this year or next, I'll whisper the words "brass hardware" to Marco...


@Fancyfree Did you ever ask Marco about brass?


----------



## piosavsfan

Anyone have a Calista in a metallic leather? Curious if it slips off your shoulder?


----------



## yellow_tulip

Does anyone have a bag made out of lambskin? Would love to see pics. I’m considering a regular sized diva in black lambskin but I wonder whether it’s just nicer in my head. Also if you have the diva what leather did you go with? I need some ideas. Thin and lightweight or thick and chewy? Lol
Ps I miss the chatter here so I’ll attach a photo from the weekend when I took my daughter to the zoo.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

yellow_tulip said:


> Does anyone have a bag made out of lambskin? Would love to see pics. I’m considering a regular sized diva in black lambskin but I wonder whether it’s just nicer in my head. Also if you have the diva what leather did you go with? I need some ideas. Thin and lightweight or thick and chewy? Lol
> Ps I miss the chatter here so I’ll attach a photo from the weekend when I took my daughter to the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415269


Omg I am considering ordering a star and this just solidified it!!! That’s stunning! what are the details?


----------



## piosavsfan

yellow_tulip said:


> Does anyone have a bag made out of lambskin? Would love to see pics. I’m considering a regular sized diva in black lambskin but I wonder whether it’s just nicer in my head. Also if you have the diva what leather did you go with? I need some ideas. Thin and lightweight or thick and chewy? Lol
> Ps I miss the chatter here so I’ll attach a photo from the weekend when I took my daughter to the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415269


I'm planning on the new Diva Large in lambskin! I think it will be great. 
@christinemliu has a lambskin bag. I've seen hers and it looks great.


----------



## yellow_tulip

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Omg I am considering ordering a star and this just solidified it!!! That’s stunning! what are the details?


Thanks! Black verona with silver hardware and red lining.


----------



## yellow_tulip

piosavsfan said:


> I'm planning on the new Diva Large in lambskin! I think it will be great.
> @christinemliu has a lambskin bag. I've seen hers and it looks great.


Ohh in black?? Any modifications?
Off to madly search her pic now!


----------



## piosavsfan

yellow_tulip said:


> Ohh in black?? Any modifications?


I'm doing purple lambskin with fuschia lambskin lining. Only mod is no feet.


----------



## yellow_tulip

piosavsfan said:


> I'm doing purple lambskin with fuschia lambskin lining. Only mod is no feet.


I didn’t realise there’s more colours other than black white and beige HA! Lol


----------



## piosavsfan

yellow_tulip said:


> I didn’t realise there’s more colours other than black white and beige HA! Lol


There are a lot more colors!!








						Lining (lambskin) | Massaccesi
					

MASSACCESI - Lining colors




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Fancyfree Did you ever ask Marco about brass?


No I didn't. Because so very few expressed interest... 
Knowing Marco, he might well get some brass hardware if you asked for it on a bag, though. If so, do let us know!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

yellow_tulip said:


> Thanks! Black verona with silver hardware and red lining.


Fantastic and stunning. Thank you for sharing! Haven’t seen much of this style! Is it comfortable to carry?


----------



## Jktgal

Coastal jewel said:


> I think many supporters and posters have tried numerous things to TRY TO get our own forum.  Separate
> 
> I know that many on this board (that are smarter on the algorithms and such have tired and tried to get our “own” forum.  They have offered sub forums for specifications and for Pics only.  It’s a little crazy but these ladies have tried!



There needs to be regular posts on those threads so they are active. Their sole presence is not sufficient. 
At this rate, Polene will get a forum sooner than Massaccesi. Loewe already does with hmm I don't recall how many but much less #posts than MM.

It's unfortunate that no mod is into this brand, otherwise can help curate...


----------



## yellow_tulip

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Fantastic and stunning. Thank you for sharing! Haven’t seen much of this style! Is it comfortable to carry?


I do find it comfy however I find it sits higher on my back than what I’m used to with backpacks - think the way high school kids wear it lol. I wear it on the longest setting and it sits perfectly on my hip bone and I love how this looks. But if you don’t carry much then the bottom of the bag will sort of slide up - I don’t have this issue though cos when I’m out with the kids I carry a million things anyway. I hope that makes sense. Also maybe this is the characteristics of all leather backpacks? I’m not sure!


----------



## dignatius

My will power collapsed like a house of cards and so I placed an order for a Charlotte Midi in Navy HMV.   With the upcoming price increase, I don't think I can afford to go for more HMV so I'm glad that HMV was included in this promotion.  I wasn't interested in the Navy HMV at all until I saw a pic of @bagsbagzbagss 's Little Miss M and was blown away by the gloss and saturation of the blue.


----------



## christinemliu

piosavsfan said:


> I'm planning on the new Diva Large in lambskin! I think it will be great.
> @christinemliu has a lambskin bag. I've seen hers and it looks great.


Thanks for the tag @piosavsfan! Yes, @yellow_tulip, I have a bag with lambskin as the exterior! I'd just throw it out there and recommend if you want the ultimate smoosh, do lambskin lining too on the inside of your Diva.
The dark blue lambskin on my Angel Midi is durable, been great in rain, hasn't scuffed yet, but is lightweight. The only con is that it does get a little wrinkly, but that's partially because my husband and kids sat on her by accident...while playing hide and seek hahaha.
Here's pics: 








dignatius said:


> My will power collapsed like a house of cards and so I placed an order for a Charlotte Midi in Navy HMV.   With the upcoming price increase, I don't think I can afford to go for more HMV so I'm glad that HMV was included in this promotion.  I wasn't interested in the Navy HMV at all until I saw a pic of @bagsbagzbagss 's Little Miss M and was blown away by the gloss and saturation of the blue.



I LOVE that Little Miss M!!! But, I'm actually leaning towards the navy deerskin...anything navy though, you can't go wrong!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

dignatius said:


> My will power collapsed like a house of cards and so I placed an order for a Charlotte Midi in Navy HMV.   With the upcoming price increase, I don't think I can afford to go for more HMV so I'm glad that HMV was included in this promotion.  I wasn't interested in the Navy HMV at all until I saw a pic of @bagsbagzbagss 's Little Miss M and was blown away by the gloss and saturation of the blue.


You won’t regret it! The navy HMV is really stunning!!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

yellow_tulip said:


> Does anyone have a bag made out of lambskin? Would love to see pics. I’m considering a regular sized diva in black lambskin but I wonder whether it’s just nicer in my head. Also if you have the diva what leather did you go with? I need some ideas. Thin and lightweight or thick and chewy? Lol
> Ps I miss the chatter here so I’ll attach a photo from the weekend when I took my daughter to the zoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415269



The Massaccesi Star and Juno don't get nearly the love they should!


----------



## yellow_tulip

christinemliu said:


> Thanks for the tag @piosavsfan! Yes, @yellow_tulip, I have a bag with lambskin as the exterior! I'd just throw it out there and recommend if you want the ultimate smoosh, do lambskin lining too on the inside of your Diva.
> The dark blue lambskin on my Angel Midi is durable, been great in rain, hasn't scuffed yet, but is lightweight. The only con is that it does get a little wrinkly, but that's partially because my husband and kids sat on her by accident...while playing hide and seek hahaha.
> Here's pics:
> View attachment 5415737
> 
> View attachment 5415738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that Little Miss M!!! But, I'm actually leaning towards the navy deerskin...anything navy though, you can't go wrong!



Your angel looks smooooth and silky! Thanks for taking the time to reply. Fomo is really creeping in..


----------



## emilylia

christinemliu said:


> I will do my best @Summer_J! I know other ones on here though can help clarify if I'm not clear enough.
> 
> Here is option 1 with Theia:
> From Marco's website: "With one unclicking of the lobster clip on the strap and rehooking it to the end circular hardware piece, the strap drop widens from 10.6 to 19.3 inches."
> View attachment 4937064
> 
> 
> Option 2 is having an additional leather piece that buckles to attach to the existing strap to lengthen it (which Marco definitely has done in the past so he would know exactly what this is):
> View attachment 4937066
> 
> You may want to specify though what total length you want.
> 
> Option 3 is a slider: (and for @Fancyfree, I chose a pic with brass hardware   )
> View attachment 4937065
> 
> This one I personally have not seen Marco do but that of course doesn't mean he hasn't done it or he can't do it.
> 
> For myself, where I want the bag to lay on me varies depending on the style...I am a shortie and I do tend to like my crossbody bags to be a little higher so many times I have added holes with a leather puncher so the bag is where I want it to be. With MM, that usually is only 1-2 holes though. However, for his shoulder bags, I find they are just right for length for me. The Minerva short strap is perfect for me. I do know though that some like the Soulmate to clear their elbow when putting "her" on, so they ask for a longer strap drop for that style.
> 
> One more note on straps...I find the leather can make a difference. The pebbled, nappa, fiore, cuoio toscana, and tuscania are most comfortable for me. I imagine Verona would fall into this but somehow I've never tried a Verona strap. But weirdly, merinos has been a little slippy for me and vacchetta a little "hard." But, that's just my opinion.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you for posting this great and detailed response. It is so helpfu.
I am now planning a Calista with an extended strap inspired in part by your Velvet Verona Crossbody. Like you I would like the options of crossbody and shoulder and I like the idea of a Theia strap.  Looking at the Calista and trying to understand (and avoid asking Marco even more questions) would using a Theia style strap require Marco to add attachments like Theia?  #straps are difficult


----------



## christinemliu

emilylia said:


> Thank you for posting this great and detailed response. It is so helpfu.
> I am now planning a Calista with an extended strap inspired in part by your Velvet Verona Crossbody. Like you I would like the options of crossbody and shoulder and I like the idea of a Theia strap.  Looking at the Calista and trying to understand (and avoid asking Marco even more questions) would using a Theia style strap require Marco to add attachments like Theia?  #straps are difficult


Hi @emilylia ! I'm glad that was helpful! Thank you! Ahhh, do you mean the Velvet Verona Calista Messenger? Yes, that has an adjustable strap for the "handle," so you can lengthen. Here's a picture, I did add a few more holes if I remember right.



Or, you can do what Marco did here:





						Massaccesi Handbags
					

I love dark greens and asked Marco to send me a side-by-side comparison photo of his dark greens in natural light. For anyone else who's interested in dark greens, hopefully this photo shows the shade differences. Marco did say the colours seem slightly lighter here.  The forest vacchetta is...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## emilylia

Yes, the messenger. edit: This was supposed to be a reply to you @christinemliu but I don't think I can fix it now.
Though I am now back to just extending the strap for shoulder/ hip wear because there is no Alto in the messenger.  Do you tend to wear more cross body or shoulder? I am wondering if cross body would hug or would a longer shoulder wear better. If you can share any mod shots I would be so grateful. I may bug other people on FB for their experience. I am literally combing old posts to see what I can find.  I do recall you have an Alto on order. Did you order messenger for that ? So many questions. Sorry and thank you


----------



## christinemliu

emilylia said:


> Yes, the messenger. edit: This was supposed to be a reply to you @christinemliu but I don't think I can fix it now.
> Though I am now back to just extending the strap for shoulder/ hip wear because there is no Alto in the messenger.  Do you tend to wear more cross body or shoulder? I am wondering if cross body would hug or would a longer shoulder wear better. If you can share any mod shots I would be so grateful. I may bug other people on FB for their experience. I am literally combing old posts to see what I can find.  I do recall you have an Alto on order. Did you order messenger for that ? So many questions. Sorry and thank you


Hi @emilylia !! So I would ask Marco, because since I would guess it's just a strap change, it may be possible for him to offer a Calista Alto Messenger...I would think. But best to ask him. I am sorry, the Calista Midi Messenger was slightly too small in capacity for what I carry, so I don't own it anymore. I can hunt up an old modshot and some old pics though and include below! And this is why I have an Alto on order hahaha, I think that will be the perfect size. Not too big like the full was, but not too small like the Midi was. Don't be sorry to ask questions! We help each other out here. I didn't order the messenger style for my Alto. It is a lightweight bag and I also asked for suede on the underside of the strap, so that will help the Merinos leather stay on my shoulder better. I also didn't quite like the aethestic of the extra strap length, even though it did look really cute when I did a little knot with it. And lastly, my Theia Midi fits the bill if I want to use a crossbody, so all reasons why I didn't opt for the messenger for Calista Alto. Here's the promised photos:


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Burgundy and mud deer!


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> @Fancyfree Did you ever ask Marco about brass?


I had kind of forgotten about brass until you reminded me, @Devyn Danielle... And since then I have not been able to get it out of my head 

So I asked Marco:
"Do you by any chance have easy access to brass hardware? A more rustic, not glossy-shiny hardware does not _show_ scratches in the same way as shiny, classy hardware... In my opinion, the more rustic vibe of brass would really suit the more natural leathers like Cuoio Toscano, Tuscania, Vacchettas, Deerskin ... But then I _am_ Scandinavian..."​Marco's reply:
"Our hw producer provide that kind of hardware finishing. We call it "old brass" so to remark it's not "polished brass" that is a more "elegant", expensive and more uniform brass finishing. I agree with you that with certain kind of leathers old brass would work well. Unfortunately lots of brands and lots of customers consider that finishing "cheap" since it is one of the most common and less expensive hw finishing and it's used by lots of Etsy sellers. That's why I've never offered "old brass" hw finishing. In case it can be requested as extra, as we do with rose gold finishing (cost is € 80,00 since a special set has to be produced just to create 1 or 2 bags and costs are huge, surely even that cost will change since hw price increase during 2022 has been huge, some items even doubled their cost!)"​
I am going to order this "old brass" hardware for a Vacchetta Little Minerva and a "Bonnie Travel Bag"


bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


Thank you, @Devyn Danielle, for reminding me about brass hardware


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I had kind of forgotten about brass until you reminded me, @Devyn Danielle... And since then I have not been able to get it out of my head
> 
> So I asked Marco:
> "Do you by any chance have easy access to brass hardware? A more rustic, not glossy-shiny hardware does not _show_ scratches in the same way as shiny, classy hardware... In my opinion, the more rustic vibe of brass would really suit the more natural leathers like Cuoio Toscano, Tuscania, Vacchettas, Deerskin ... But then I _am_ Scandinavian..."​Marco's reply:
> "Our hw producer provide that kind of hardware finishing. We call it "old brass" so to remark it's not "polished brass" that is a more "elegant", expensive and more uniform brass finishing. I agree with you that with certain kind of leathers old brass would work well. Unfortunately lots of brands and lots of customers consider that finishing "cheap" since it is one of the most common and less expensive hw finishing and it's used by lots of Etsy sellers. That's why I've never offered "old brass" hw finishing. In case it can be requested as extra, as we do with rose gold finishing (cost is € 80,00 since a special set has to be produced just to create 1 or 2 bags and costs are huge, surely even that cost will change since hw price increase during 2022 has been huge, some items even doubled their cost!)"​
> I am going to order this "old brass" hardware for a Vacchetta Little Minerva and a "Bonnie Travel Bag"
> 
> Thank you, @Devyn Danielle, for reminding me about brass hardware


Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Some more swatches. Tan Vachetta Lux, Lobelia VL, and Caramel deer plus an indoor shot of the mud and burgundy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> I had kind of forgotten about brass until you reminded me, @Devyn Danielle... And since then I have not been able to get it out of my head
> 
> So I asked Marco:
> "Do you by any chance have easy access to brass hardware? A more rustic, not glossy-shiny hardware does not _show_ scratches in the same way as shiny, classy hardware... In my opinion, the more rustic vibe of brass would really suit the more natural leathers like Cuoio Toscano, Tuscania, Vacchettas, Deerskin ... But then I _am_ Scandinavian..."​Marco's reply:
> "Our hw producer provide that kind of hardware finishing. We call it "old brass" so to remark it's not "polished brass" that is a more "elegant", expensive and more uniform brass finishing. I agree with you that with certain kind of leathers old brass would work well. Unfortunately lots of brands and lots of customers consider that finishing "cheap" since it is one of the most common and less expensive hw finishing and it's used by lots of Etsy sellers. That's why I've never offered "old brass" hw finishing. In case it can be requested as extra, as we do with rose gold finishing (cost is € 80,00 since a special set has to be produced just to create 1 or 2 bags and costs are huge, surely even that cost will change since hw price increase during 2022 has been huge, some items even doubled their cost!)"​
> I am going to order this "old brass" hardware for a Vacchetta Little Minerva and a "Bonnie Travel Bag"
> 
> Thank you, @Devyn Danielle, for reminding me about brass hardware


Really curious about the brass hardware, too.


----------



## Kylacove

Facebook can't seem to accept this picture so I'll post it here for anyone interested. My colorblock Charlotte satchel.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Kylacove said:


> Facebook can't seem to accept this picture so I'll post it here for anyone interested. My colorblock Charlotte satchel.



This is gorgeous! I am seriously starting to think I might need a Charlotte satchel in my life.


----------



## Fancyfree

bonniekir said:


> Travelbag:
> I guess I was a bit optimistic last year, and believed that it would be possible to travel.. so I wanted some roomy carry on bags as well as in a hardy leather. I decided on the Handmade Vachetta. Yes, it might scratch but will likely blend like the Aquila, and this look I really like!
> I opted for no feet, extra side pockets and zipper pockets on both sides of the bag.


Hello, @bonniekir , I am planning my order of a "Bonnie Travel Bag", and I would love some advice 
Are there any alterations you would recommend, based on your experience with the bags?
I notice the rings for shoulder strap attachment are in the center of either end of the bag. Do you feel the bag balances OK when you use shoulder strap? (Someone once wrote that for full sized Juliet, they found the bag balanced better or was more comfortable with the rings on opposite corners)
In case you own a luggage scale,- how much do your bags weigh?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

porpentine said:


> thank you for this info! I love the  little Valerie,  a really underrated model, I think.  I'm going with tan Handmade Vacchetta body, and navy Handmade Vacchetta trim.  I have actually ordered my Valerie with some modifications which I made before the posts about this! What I asked for is:
> * not too stiff, slightly slouchy (hmm)
> * concealed magnetic closures instead of the push down clips.
> * buckles concealing the magnetic closures - making it look like they are buckled.
> 
> I'm really hoping that the magnetic closures will make it easy to close, even when the bag is empty, and especially because I have asked for it to be not fully stiff.  It will be interesting to see how this comes out!


@porpentine Did you ever share pictures of this bag? How do you like the magnetic closure?


----------



## LuvNLux

When does the HMV & Deerskin promo end?  Can’t tell if “till Wednesday” means end of day (midnight) on Wednesday, or midnight on Tuesday?  Anyone have official verification from Marco?


----------



## Fancyfree

LuvNLux said:


> When does the HMV & Deerskin promo end?  Can’t tell if “till Wednesday” means end of day (midnight) on Wednesday, or midnight on Tuesday?  Anyone have official verification from Marco?


In my experience, it has always been "midnight on Wednesday"/ the end of Wednesday, i.e. until the calendar switches to Thursday.
What I do not know is how Marco relates to the various time zones ... (as I happen to live in same time zone as Marco).

I suspect he will be lenient if you write "here in .... it is ... o'clock on Wednesday 8th" but maybe best to email him and ask.


----------



## LuvNLux

Thanks @Fancyfree.  I suspected as much.  Here I am, just now getting serious about making a definite decision!  I suspect I am not alone.


----------



## christinemliu

LuvNLux said:


> Thanks @Fancyfree.  I suspected as much.  Here I am, just now getting serious about making a definite decision!  I suspect I am not alone.


Nope, not alone. I finalized one bag...but contemplating filling my box hahaha! I do USPS so my shipping fee doesn't increase that much per box, but for those who usually do UPS, your shipping fee will increase more, including if you do two bags, just fyi.
And I think Marco usually goes by the farthest time zone haha, so you have end of day from the latest point in the world LOL.


----------



## Fancyfree

I simply love blues .
Beautiful blues break down all my resistance /self discipline / restraint 

I suddenly wondered whether Lobelia Vacchetta Lux might actually be the magical Majorelle Blue of YSL ..?




So I requested comparison photos together with Cobalt and Bluette Merinos:


Pretty darned close, in my opinion 

Oh dear...
I have now ordered a Black and Lobelia Victoria... 
So I guess lining should be orange??? Yikes !


----------



## carterazo

Cleda said:


> It used to annoy me that Little Minerva wouldn't stand up straight. A felt bag shaper/organiser solved this problem.
> 
> This was actually bought for another bag, but turned out to be too small for it. A good thing that it fits Little Minerva perfectly and actually does something for the bag, because Little Minerva is small and actually doesn't need extra organisation.


Awesome! Would you please share the name of the insert and where you bought it?  TIA!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I simply love blues .
> Beautiful blues break down all my resistance /self discipline / restraint
> 
> I suddenly wondered whether Lobelia Vacchetta Lux might actually be the magical Majorelle Blue of YSL ..?
> 
> View attachment 5421603
> 
> 
> So I requested comparison photos together with Cobalt and Bluette Merinos:
> View attachment 5421588
> 
> Pretty darned close, in my opinion
> 
> Oh dear...
> I have now ordered a Black and Lobelia Victoria...
> So I guess lining should be orange??? Yikes !


You can't go wrong with a Victoria. I almost ordered another one for this sale, but decided to go in a completely different direction.


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> I simply love blues .
> Beautiful blues break down all my resistance /self discipline / restraint
> 
> I suddenly wondered whether Lobelia Vacchetta Lux might actually be the magical Majorelle Blue of YSL ..?
> 
> View attachment 5421603
> 
> 
> So I requested comparison photos together with Cobalt and Bluette Merinos:
> View attachment 5421588
> 
> Pretty darned close, in my opinion
> 
> Oh dear...
> I have now ordered a Black and Lobelia Victoria...
> So I guess lining should be orange??? Yikes !


Great comparison!  Yes!  Do orange!


----------



## LuvNLux

carterazo said:


> Awesome! Would you please share the name of the insert and where you bought it?  TIA!


@carterazo Are you getting anything from the promo?  I have always admired your creations!


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> You can't go wrong with a Victoria. I almost ordered another one for this sale, but decided to go in a completely different direction.


In what direction did you go? Please tell


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> In what direction did you go? Please tell


Well, the Victoria was in addition to the deerskin Demetra alto I’m getting. But since most of my bags are medium to large, and since I couldn’t get the thought of the navy HMV out of my mind I decided to get two small HMV bags instead of the rust Victoria. I’m getting a navy HMV and a rust HMV Phoebe. Strap attachment modified to look similar to this.


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Facebook can't seem to accept this picture so I'll post it here for anyone interested. My colorblock Charlotte satchel.


I love your color block. Everyone is so creative with their color block bags. I am just not very good at putting color block bags together. I always admire everyone else's color blocking they all look so nice.


----------



## mkpurselover

I see on Facebook but that a new Athena is in the works.  Just wanted to post my very first MM, an Athena in an iris nappa, I believe.  This was before Marco included ownership tags, and I've long forgotten the details, but I do recall getting lots of compliments


----------



## Devyn Danielle

mkpurselover said:


> I see on Facebook but that a new Athena is in the works.  Just wanted to post my very first MM, an Athena in an iris nappa, I believe.  This was before Marco included ownership tags, and I've long forgotten the details, but I do recall getting lots of compliments


Marco is actually planning to discontinue the Athena along with some other styles that aren’t as popular. That post was a little joke since the poster said it will have orange, furry lining( her cat). I was actually looking for the furry lining until I realized she was talking about her cat .


----------



## mkpurselover

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco is actually planning to discontinue the Athena along with some other styles that aren’t as popular. That post was a little joke since the poster said it will have orange, furry lining( her cat). I was actually looking for the furry lining untzil I realized she was talking about her cat .


AH, I missed the discontinued reference.  Love the furry lining


----------



## Ludmilla

Devyn Danielle said:


> Marco is actually planning to discontinue the Athena along with some other styles that aren’t as popular. That post was a little joke since the poster said it will have orange, furry lining( her cat). I was actually looking for the furry lining until I realized she was talking about her cat .


What styles are going to be discontinued? Does anyone know?


----------



## Monera

Hi all, I'm very new to this, how custom can you get? Has anyone had Massaccessi make a completely custom bag that's not based on one of the existing templates? I have a very old beaten up K-mart bag from my college days that has a lot of sentimental value (bought it with my mother). I've always wished to have a high quality version of it remade, do you think that's possible with MM?


----------



## Fancyfree

Monera said:


> Hi all, I'm very new to this, how custom can you get? Has anyone had Massaccessi make a completely custom bag that's not based on one of the existing templates? I have a very old beaten up K-mart bag from my college days that has a lot of sentimental value (bought it with my mother). I've always wished to have a high quality version of it remade, do you think that's possible with MM?


It _might_ be... at least if it bares some resemblance to one of Marco's models. 
Can you show us photos and dimensions of your beloved bag?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Ludmilla said:


> What styles are going to be discontinued? Does anyone know?


To give people one last opportunity to buy, Marco will send out an email when he’s made the decision on which styles will be discontinued.


----------



## Ludmilla

Devyn Danielle said:


> To give people one last opportunity to buy, Marco will send out an email when he’s made the decision on which styles will be discontinued.


Thank you. I really hope none of my favorite styles is going to be discontinued. I am not ready for another bag.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. I really hope none of my favorite styles is going to be discontinued. I am not ready for another bag.


What are your favourite styles, @Ludmilla ?
(My favourites are Calista, Hera Midi and Little Hera, but I am planning on an Angelica and a Little Athena when the right leather comes along)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> What are your favourite styles, @Ludmilla ?
> (My favourites are Calista, Hera Midi and Little Hera, but I am planning on an Angelica and a Little Athena when the right leather comes along)


My favorites are Selene, Theia and Aphrodite. I am not scared regarding the first two styles, but I sm somewhat afraid regarding the last one. Have not seen many Aphrodites around lately. 
I like your favorites, too!  I have always been very close to order an Angelica.


----------



## Fancyfree

Ludmilla said:


> My favorites are Selene, Theia and Aphrodite. I am not scared regarding the first two styles, but I sm somewhat afraid regarding the last one. Have not seen many Aphrodites around lately.
> I like your favorites, too!  I have always been very close to order an Angelica.


You have been an MM customer for many years, if I remember correctly. Maybe, if Aphrodite is discontinued, Marco will let you "book 2 Aphrodites for the future"


----------



## Monera

Fancyfree said:


> It _might_ be... at least if it bares some resemblance to one of Marco's models.
> Can you show us photos and dimensions of your beloved bag?


I'm not sure how to upload a photo on here but just looking at the existing styles, it is most similar to the Muse Midi, just with longer handles attached with hardware instead of sewn on (9"drop), and exterior pockets on either side (one zipped, the other with a snap flap similar to the Victoria style, mine has a metal embellishment on top). I don't really care about the hardware/embellishment although I do like the way the handles are attached for Rua Angelica better than the wider attachment of Muse. Functionally I like my bag because it has 2 interior pockets plus the central zip divider, plus the 2 on the outside, and it's easy to stay organized.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> You have been an MM customer for many years, if I remember correctly. Maybe, if Aphrodite is discontinued, Marco will let you "book 2 Aphrodites for the future"


Yes, I have been around a while. We will see what is going to happen.


----------



## Fancyfree

Monera said:


> I'm not sure how to upload a photo on here but just looking at the existing styles, it is most similar to the Muse Midi, just with longer handles attached with hardware instead of sewn on (9"drop), and exterior pockets on either side (one zipped, the other with a snap flap similar to the Victoria style, mine has a metal embellishment on top). I don't really care about the hardware/embellishment although I do like the way the handles are attached for Rua Angelica better than the wider attachment of Muse. Functionally I like my bag because it has 2 interior pockets plus the central zip divider, plus the 2 on the outside, and it's easy to stay organized.


I suspect Marco might well do this for you,_ *if* _you ask him to use the Muse Midi pattern, merely changing handles and pockets 
Tell him the story of your old bag 
I suggest you send photos of the different Massaccesi elements from his other bags (as well as from your bag)  that you would like him to use (to avoid misunderstandings).  I find Snipping Tool very useful for gathering such detail photos - very easy to paste into emails. And remember to let him know whether you want your bag as structured as possible (Marso's bags are never very stiff...), lightly structured or soft.

Best of luck


----------



## piosavsfan

So... why is Polene allowed to make a bunch of threads but we were reprimanded for it? Feeling salty.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Monera said:


> Hi all, I'm very new to this, how custom can you get? Has anyone had Massaccessi make a completely custom bag that's not based on one of the existing templates? I have a very old beaten up K-mart bag from my college days that has a lot of sentimental value (bought it with my mother). I've always wished to have a high quality version of it remade, do you think that's possible with MM?


When Marco had a Kickstarter a few years ago one of the options was for him to design the bag of your dreams. Here’s the description of what he’d do: 

Design, create and receive your bag! You'll collaborate with me and my team and you'll be involved in the creation of YOUR style. Following your inputs we'll will create your bag, you'll be free to decide shape, dimensions and all details of the bag of your dreams. Bag will have your name embossed and it will remain a unique masterpiece forever! 
You'll be free to decide: 
* Bag shape and size. 
* Leather (any Nappa, Pebbled, Merinos, Verona, Pompei or Metallic calf). 
* Leather color (between all available ones at our tannery). 
* Lining (fabric or thin lamb). 
* Lining color (any available fabric or lamb color). 
* Hardware finishing (light gold, silver, light gunmetal, dark gunmetal, rose gold). 
* Embossed initials or complete name.

Of course, it would be significantly cheaper to start with one of his patterns,  but it seems like something he’d be able to do.


----------



## Ludmilla

piosavsfan said:


> So... why is Polene allowed to make a bunch of threads but we were reprimanded for it? Feeling salty.


I am pretty sure that those threads will vanish soon. They are all made by one person.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

anitalilac said:


> My haul
> I received it last Wednesday but haven't had the chance to play and take pictures. It's gloomy and rainy at the moment so the pictures are not in the best light.
> Aura in Indigo Napa
> Diva in River Vachetta, GHW, Fuchsia Lining
> Penelope in Crystal Merinos with Zhoe Straps and outside back slip pocket
> Angela midi in Mauve Pebbled
> Hot Pink Napa flora
> Penelope Midi in Sunflower Merinos


Bump for @bagsbagzbagss


----------



## Coastal jewel

Monera said:


> I'm not sure how to upload a photo on here but just looking at the existing styles, it is most similar to the Muse Midi, just with longer handles attached with hardware instead of sewn on (9"drop), and exterior pockets on either side (one zipped, the other with a snap flap similar to the Victoria style, mine has a metal embellishment on top). I don't really care about the hardware/embellishment although I do like the way the handles are attached for Rua Angelica better than the wider attachment of Muse. Functionally I like my bag because it has 2 interior pockets plus the central zip divider, plus the 2 on the outside, and it's easy to stay organized.


Marco can switch handles, add exterior and interior pockets and zips. If you can send him your vision along w existing bag photos  he can help you decide which style is similar..


----------



## dignatius

I've always regretted not getting in on the original Green Vachetta leather before Marco discontinued it so I was thrilled to see this Grande Penelope pop up on the BST.  The original green is lighter than the current Dark Green HMV so it's easy to see the depth and color variation in the leather.  Original Vachetta really suits the GPM as the firmness of the leather lends itself to the clean lines of the design.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

dignatius said:


> I've always regretted not getting in on the original Green Vachetta leather before Marco discontinued it so I was thrilled to see this Grande Penelope pop up on the BST.  The original green is lighter than the current Dark Green HMV so it's easy to see the depth and color variation in the leather.  Original Vachetta really suits the GPM as the firmness of the leather lends itself to the clean lines of the design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425017


Beautiful!  This is more of a hunter green. I prefer this shade over the new army green.


----------



## Cleda

carterazo said:


> Awesome! Would you please share the name of the insert and where you bought it?  TIA!



I bought it from a local seller in Singapore. The dimensions may help you find something similar:
12.5cm H x 27cm L x 9cm W / 5" H x 10.5" L x 3.5" W


----------



## Cleda

dignatius said:


> I've always regretted not getting in on the original Green Vachetta leather before Marco discontinued it so I was thrilled to see this Grande Penelope pop up on the BST.  The original green is lighter than the current Dark Green HMV so it's easy to see the depth and color variation in the leather.  Original Vachetta really suits the GPM as the firmness of the leather lends itself to the clean lines of the design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425017



So happy it found a new home with someone who loves this leather for the same reason I did! I was determined to get something in this specific leather and spent a long time deciding on a style that would best showcase its qualities. Look how she glows! Enjoy using it!


----------



## christinemliu

I was inspired by someone's post today to try a bag that hasn't been given enough love haha and I'm so glad I did! My Astra Satchel really needs to see get out more..."she" really holds more than I thought!
And just a reminder for anyone who owns one; if you don't want the bottom to curve in over time, I wouldn't store her standing up. I did and noticed what was happening and now store her on her back. She looks great now down there!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Nice! How does the lock work?


----------



## Kylacove

UPS finally got its act together and delivered my white box that was originally scheduled for Monday. Mud and black Sorrento Juliet Alto with rose gold hardware.  Thanks Sydney for making this size come to be.


----------



## southernbelle43

dignatius said:


> I've always regretted not getting in on the original Green Vachetta leather before Marco discontinued it so I was thrilled to see this Grande Penelope pop up on the BST.  The original green is lighter than the current Dark Green HMV so it's easy to see the depth and color variation in the leather.  Original Vachetta really suits the GPM as the firmness of the leather lends itself to the clean lines of the design.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5425017


That is the color I thought I was getting when I ordered my green one in the new leather. I love the original color and hated to let go of the one I had,  but the style did not work for me at all.  Enjoy it.  It is a beauty.


----------



## christinemliu

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nice! How does the lock work?


I'm working on adding a Reel / video on the group but here's some photos...you rotate the circle and then it frees the flap:


----------



## Devyn Danielle

christinemliu said:


> I'm working on adding a Reel / video on the group but here's some photos...you rotate the circle and then it frees the flap:
> View attachment 5427877
> View attachment 5427878
> View attachment 5427879
> View attachment 5427880


Thanks. I just saw the video on FB.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fancyfree said:


> What are your favourite styles, @Ludmilla ?
> (My favourites are Calista, Hera Midi and Little Hera, but I am planning on an Angelica and a Little Athena when the right leather comes along)


Fancy… Do you have a little hera. If yes… please please please post photos


----------



## Fancyfree

Coastal jewel said:


> Fancy… Do you have a little hera. If yes… please please please post photos


Certainly @Coastal jewel  I will _*try*_ to find time to take and post photo tomorrow. I am off on 4 week holiday the next day, so sadly can't promise I will find the time before I leave...


----------



## Coastal jewel

Fancyfree said:


> Certainly @Coastal jewel  I will _*try*_ to find time to take and post photo tomorrow. I am off on 4 week holiday the next day, so sadly can't promise I will find the time before I leave...


No problem.. no pressure.  I think you have the ONLY little hera in existence.  Do you like it?  It is a smaller bag.. which I do like!


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> I'm working on adding a Reel / video on the group but here's some photos...you rotate the circle and then it frees the flap:
> View attachment 5427877
> View attachment 5427878
> View attachment 5427879
> View attachment 5427880


What leather is this (sorry if you have written this already and I was too blind to read it)?


----------



## Fancyfree

Coastal jewel said:


> No problem.. no pressure.  I think you have the ONLY little hera in existence.  Do you like it?  It is a smaller bag.. which I do like!


LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:


Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware




China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap




Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.

There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++

PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
"Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743


I did NOT need to see this! But thank you for sharing cuz she is SOOOO stinking cute!!! Omg I love it. Love the little bespoke handle too! Wowza!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Ludmilla said:


> What leather is this (sorry if you have written this already and I was too blind to read it)?


It's probably wayyyy back in the thread somewhere, so no problem asking!
This is taupe grey Fiore, with lead grey Pebbled accents!


----------



## Cleda

Kylacove said:


> UPS finally got its act together and delivered my white box that was originally scheduled for Monday. Mud and black Sorrento Juliet Alto with rose gold hardware.  Thanks Sydney for making this size come to be.



This is beautiful!! Never would have thought that Black would go so well with Mud. Love everything about this bag!




Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743



Thank you so much @Fancyfree ! I think I would like a Little Hera as well. I love my Hera Midis but there are days when that's too big for the stuff I carry. Little Hera would be perfect.


----------



## christinemliu

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743


All gorgeous, lovely Heras @Fancyfree !!! I of course adore everything blue too. Just a note that my Sorrento Hera Midi has the same property, so I don't think Marco added backing, it's just the nature of Sorrento for your Little Hera. I appreciate the effect too; easy to reach in and grab things since there is a little structure. Hope you have a great trip!!!!


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> UPS finally got its act together and delivered my white box that was originally scheduled for Monday. Mud and black Sorrento Juliet Alto with rose gold hardware.  Thanks Sydney for making this size come to be.


When you get a chance @Kylacove , could we see an outdoor photo? I'd love to see more of the contrast of everything on this Juliet Alto. Isn't it a great size! Mine hits the sweet spot for me.


----------



## Fancyfree

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I did NOT need to see this! But thank you for sharing cuz she is SOOOO stinking cute!!! Omg I love it. Love the little bespoke handle too! Wowza!!!


The handle was originally attached to the Hera rings with swivel hooks, like the other straps. I removed (broke open) the swivel hooks and slipped the end loops of leather directly on to the Hera rings


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@Fancyfree During this last sale, I kept going back and forth on whether to get a little Hera with a crossbody strap only. I ultimately decided against it, but it’s good to see what it looks like.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> The handle was originally attached to the Hera rings with swivel hooks, like the other straps. I removed (broke open) the swivel hooks and slipped the end loops of leather directly on to the Hera rings


Great idea. I like it directly attached. How do you get the the swivel clasp off?


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Great idea. I like it directly attached. How do you get the the swivel clasp off?


On Marco's swivel hooks, the part of hardware that connects to strap, the "pin" that passes through leather loop on end of strap, is actually not continuous, it has a split in the middle. So I simply wedged it open using .... a big screwdriver and the handle of some pliers, I believe . And quite a bit of force.

I love the versatility of Hera and Theia rings, that they can be opened. 
Come to think of it, this opens the possibility of varying colour of hardware on a single bag


----------



## LuvNLux

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743


There is a Little Hera?  Somehow I missed that!  Thanks for the comparison photo.  Very helpful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743


I love that handle strap on your mini Hera.
All your Heras are so stunning!


christinemliu said:


> It's probably wayyyy back in the thread somewhere, so no problem asking!
> This is taupe grey Fiore, with lead grey Pebbled accents!


Thank you so much. I need a taupe bag in the future.


----------



## Kylacove

christinemliu said:


> When you get a chance @Kylacove , could we see an outdoor photo? I'd love to see more of the contrast of everything on this Juliet Alto. Isn't it a great size! Mine hits the sweet spot for me.


I will try to get a picture this weekend. Marco did a great job as always with the contrasting leathers. I add black straps to brownish taupe bags because in my mind they go better with my black work pants that way. I can't bring myself to mix brown accessories with black as it just looks off to me.


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have a bag in lilac croco? Would love to see some pictures!


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Does anyone have a bag in lilac croco? Would love to see some pictures!


Angelica in Lilac Croco, one of my fav bags from Marco.
Pink and purple lovers would really like Lilac Croco


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> Angelica in Lilac Croco, one of my fav bags from Marco.
> Pink and purple lovers would really like Lilac Croco
> 
> View attachment 5429375


I LOVE IT!  It's gorgeous. I'm seeing if Marco has enough for a Charlotte. What lining do you have?


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> I LOVE IT!  It's gorgeous. I'm seeing if Marco has enough for a Charlotte. What lining do you have?


Purple lining, of course!


----------



## piosavsfan

orchidmyst said:


> Purple lining, of course!


Purple or lilac? I wasn't sure if lilac or pink would go better.


----------



## orchidmyst

piosavsfan said:


> Purple or lilac? I wasn't sure if lilac or pink would go better.


They would all go with the Lilac Croco. 
I usually go for the darker purple lining with lighter color leathers and use lilac or light pink to contrast black or dark colored leathers.
Pick the lining color that brightens up your day when you open the bag.


----------



## Kylacove

christinemliu said:


> When you get a chance @Kylacove , could we see an outdoor photo? I'd love to see more of the contrast of everything on this Juliet Alto. Isn't it a great size! Mine hits the sweet spot for me.


Here you go. I love the alto size. The large was just too big and the midi is a bit too small for every day.


----------



## christinemliu

Kylacove said:


> Here you go. I love the alto size. The large was just too big and the midi is a bit too small for every day.


Thank you so much @Kylacove ! I appreciate you taking the time to do these. Very pretty and those are my sentiments exactly about Juliet Alto!!!


----------



## Coastal jewel

New to me Little Selene in Bluette Veronas; silver hardware orange lining.


----------



## Kimbashop

Fancyfree said:


> LOVE my Little Hera, she is the summer bag I have been searching for the last 20 years!
> Here you go, comparing with my other Heras:
> View attachment 5428732
> 
> Full sized Hera in China Blue Pebbled, Hera Midi in Iris Blue Verona, Little Hera in Medium Sapphire Sorrento, all with silver hardware
> 
> View attachment 5428734
> View attachment 5428735
> 
> China Blue Pebbled Hera with Theia strap.................................Iris Blue Verona Hera Midi with Theia strap
> 
> View attachment 5428736
> View attachment 5428738
> 
> Sapphire Blue Sorrento Little Hera with bespoke handle strap, shoulder strap and cross-body strap.
> 
> There is some structure to my Little Hera, I am uncertain whether this is due to some backing or purely the Sorrento leather.
> Either way, this light /moderate structure really suits her, maintaining her cute "dumpling" shape.
> And she is quite roomy/got plenty of volume,- fits large wallet, small umbrella, medium make-up pouch ++
> 
> PS: Apart from for full sized Hera (my first) I have requested
> "Leather strap-attachment sewn on top edge of bag"
> View attachment 5428743


I adore all sizes and colors of your Heras. The little one wasn't on my radar but now.... In terms of leathers, what do you think best serves the little H? Clearly the Sorrento works. Do you think the pebbled leather would work well? I just love the China Blue pebbled color. Would HMV work (in Lobelia)? I won't be ordering for quite a while, so I'm just collecting ideas for now. input appreciated!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kylacove said:


> Here you go. I love the alto size. The large was just too big and the midi is a bit too small for every day.


Oooo which Merinos color is this? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Kylacove

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oooo which Merinos color is this? It’s gorgeous.


It's mud and black Sorrento.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kylacove said:


> It's mud and black Sorrento.


Ohhh whoops my eyes deceived me. So beautiful!


----------



## Kylacove

It is a bit darker in real life. The sun and the flash washed it out a bit.


----------



## djfmn

I finally ordered my deerskin bag. I had placed the order for the style in Deerskin but did not know what color leather I wanted. I knew I wanted a midi Siena in deerskin. I seriously thought about mud deerskin with dark brown handles and trim but I live in Florida and wear lighter colors. I thought the caramel might be too close in color to the tan HMV Ellen that I have. I spoke to Marco and he convinced me that caramel was a much better color for me. He suggested brown stitching and edge paint, light gold HW and light fuchsia lining. I went with his recommendations. I missed out previously on deerskin and I was so excited that he was able to get some from the tannery. I cannot wait to get my deerskin midi Siena but it might take quite some time as I only made my final selections yesterday.


----------



## Kylacove

Are we going silent until the next orders come in?


----------



## coach943

My Veiled Rose Merinos Soulmate Midi arrived yesterday. It's a very understated beigish-pink color. I customized with black Nappa extended handles, black interior, dark gunmetal hardware, and side zips. 

The bonus for me is that it goes so well with this scarf that I knitted ages ago. I've never felt like I had the right bag for it, but I think this color is perfect for it.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

coach943 said:


> My Veiled Rose Merinos Soulmate Midi arrived yesterday. It's a very understated beigish-pink color. I customized with black Nappa extended handles, black interior, dark gunmetal hardware, and side zips.
> 
> The bonus for me is that it goes so well with this scarf that I knitted ages ago. I've never felt like I had the right bag for it, but I think this color is perfect for it.
> 
> View attachment 5437635
> View attachment 5437636
> View attachment 5437637
> View attachment 5437638



I think this is the first light pink I've liked.  It's not dusty.  It's dreamy!


----------



## Ludmilla

coach943 said:


> My Veiled Rose Merinos Soulmate Midi arrived yesterday. It's a very understated beigish-pink color. I customized with black Nappa extended handles, black interior, dark gunmetal hardware, and side zips.
> 
> The bonus for me is that it goes so well with this scarf that I knitted ages ago. I've never felt like I had the right bag for it, but I think this color is perfect for it.
> 
> View attachment 5437635
> View attachment 5437636
> View attachment 5437637
> View attachment 5437638


That pink colour is really nice. esp. with the dark gunmetal hardware. And as a fellow knitter I love your shawl, too!


----------



## southernbelle43

I received my white box. Hera midi in rust HMV with Theia strap, tortilla lining and gold hardware.

Words cannot describe this leather. It is so soft for a vacchetta, it smells divine and the color, wow.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5438923


----------



## Devyn Danielle

southernbelle43 said:


> I received my white box. Hera midi in rust HMV with Theia strap, tortilla lining and gold hardware.
> 
> Words cannot describe this leather. It is so soft for a vacchetta, it smells divine and the color, wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5438923


Can’t see it.


----------



## Kylacove

Your attachment says I don't have permission to view.


----------



## southernbelle43

Kylacove said:


> Your attachment says I don't have permission to view.


It told me the same thing when I tried to check to see if it was there. I will  try again.


----------



## Kimbashop

southernbelle43 said:


> It told me the same thing when I tried to check to see if it was there. I will  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439009


Oh my goodness! This is so sexy it should be banned!
Seriously, I can’t get over how gorgeous your bag is. How did you choose HMV over his new  Vacchetta? Curious about how you decided that, having neither.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It told me the same thing when I tried to check to see if it was there. I will  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439009


This is one pretty bag! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## southernbelle43

Kimbashop said:


> Oh my goodness! This is so sexy it should be banned!
> Seriously, I can’t get over how gorgeous your bag is. How did you choose HMV over his new  Vacchetta? Curious about how you decided that, having neither.
> [/QUOTE
> Actually I did not know he has a new one. I only know about the original one and then the handmade vacchetta.  I have a dark green bag in HMV and love it. So I wanted another one and I saw a picture of this rust color and thought it was gorgeousl.


----------



## LuvNLux

southernbelle43 said:


> It told me the same thing when I tried to check to see if it was there. I will  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439009


Beautiful! So rich & huggable.  Did you ask for uniform color?  Or the European cut with lots of color variation?  Or let Marco choose?


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Beautiful! So rich & huggable.  Did you ask for uniform color?  Or the European cut with lots of color variation?  Or let Marco choose?


 Honestly I do not remember. I told him in the past that European cut is fine.   Not that I  expect him to remember everything everyone tells him!


----------



## DancingDaisies

southernbelle43 said:


> It told me the same thing when I tried to check to see if it was there. I will  try again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439009


This is so pretty. Is it rust HMV?


----------



## southernbelle43

DancingDaisies said:


> This is so pretty. Is it rust HMV?


Yes it is.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Hey, all. If you were going to do a bag in the rust HMV, would you do a Rua Angelica, or a Selene Midi? I already have a large Selene, but love the style. I also like the Rua. Soooo...what do you all think?


----------



## Ludmilla

BittyMonkey said:


> Hey, all. If you were going to do a bag in the rust HMV, would you do a Rua Angelica, or a Selene Midi? I already have a large Selene, but love the style. I also like the Rua. Soooo...what do you all think?


I like Selene better, I guess Rua Angelica is more structured.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BittyMonkey said:


> Hey, all. If you were going to do a bag in the rust HMV, would you do a Rua Angelica, or a Selene Midi? I already have a large Selene, but love the style. I also like the Rua. Soooo...what do you all think?


Selene, maybe the new version with pockets at both ends so that it looks a little different from your full sized Selene.


----------



## coach943

BittyMonkey said:


> Hey, all. If you were going to do a bag in the rust HMV, would you do a Rua Angelica, or a Selene Midi? I already have a large Selene, but love the style. I also like the Rua. Soooo...what do you all think?





Devyn Danielle said:


> Selene, maybe the new version with pockets at both ends so that it looks a little different from your full sized Selene.



I love Midi and Little Selene with in HMV with the side pockets. I did tan contrast stitching, too, which I think gives it added dimension. Here's a picture of my Little Selene in Rust and my Midi in Tan HMV.


----------



## orchidmyst

BittyMonkey said:


> Hey, all. If you were going to do a bag in the rust HMV, would you do a Rua Angelica, or a Selene Midi? I already have a large Selene, but love the style. I also like the Rua. Soooo...what do you all think?


I would get the Rua Angelica in the rust HMV because the Angelica style looks better with a leather that gives that structure to the bag. You can save the softer leathers for the Selene Midi, unless it's a structured Selene Midi you're looking for.


----------



## Kylacove

Marci has an update on production times and discontinued styles.


----------



## nyeredzi

coach943 said:


> I took a bunch of pictures of my full-sized Charlotte Shoulder Bag in Blue Reef Nappa. It has silver hardware, dark blue stitching, and light fuchsia lining.
> 
> The leather is a great color. I included a picture next to my River Blue Vacchetta bag so you can get a feel for it. I love the design of the bag. The picture of the inside shows a Penelope, a Coach skinny wallet, and a water bottle. They all fit great. The slip pocket on the back is a generous size.
> 
> The only thing I don't really like is how the end of the zipper pull is loose. I'd probably ask Marco if there is a way to tack it down inside the bag if I had it to do over. I've also ordered a second strap that is shorter in length.
> 
> I love the slightly darker contrast stitching. It helps bring out the nice details on the front of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5228940
> View attachment 5228941
> View attachment 5228942
> View attachment 5228943
> View attachment 5228944
> View attachment 5228945
> View attachment 5228946
> View attachment 5228947
> View attachment 5228948



This bag is beautiful. Can I ask about how much it was?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

orchidmyst said:


> I would get the Rua Angelica in the rust HMV because the Angelica style looks better with a leather that gives that structure to the bag. You can save the softer leathers for the Selene Midi, unless it's a structured Selene Midi you're looking for.


I did a Rua! It’s still on order but while I think either would be stunning HMV works soooo great with the clean lines and structure of Angelica!


----------



## orchidmyst

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I did a Rua! It’s still on order but while I think either would be stunning HMV works soooo great with the clean lines and structure of Angelica!


Can't wait to see your Rua Angelica.
I ordered one in tan based on your Angelica too.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

orchidmyst said:


> Can't wait to see your Rua Angelica.
> I ordered one in tan based on your Angelica too.


Oh I’m so flattered! That is still one of my most favorite bags. I think Angelica is such a classic timeless style and the Vachetta are so Lux!


----------



## coach943

nyeredzi said:


> This bag is beautiful. Can I ask about how much it was?


It looks like I paid €343.00 for it, which included shipping, but that was a promo price and Marco recently raised his prices, so that price is no longer accurate.


----------



## TotinScience

My faithful travel and conference buddy - luggage sleeve, dual compartments, sturdy and beautiful. Really can't ask for more from a bag! Patina on vachetta handless is


----------



## nyeredzi

coach943 said:


> It looks like I paid €343.00 for it, which included shipping, but that was a promo price and Marco recently raised his prices, so that price is no longer accurate.


Hmm, I thought I replied to this. Must not have hit "post reply". Anyway, thank you for looking it up, and I'm glad to hear that even with a price increase, it's likely not out of the range of something I could afford.


----------



## Ludmilla

TotinScience said:


> My faithful travel and conference buddy - luggage sleeve, dual compartments, sturdy and beautiful. Really can't ask for more from a bag! Patina on vachetta handless is
> View attachment 5576007


My sister has this bag and she likes it s lot, too.


----------



## LuvNLux

Look at this texture!  Sharing my Mud Deerskin Penelope modified to be carried crossbody.  Love it!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

LuvNLux said:


> Look at this texture!  Sharing my Mud Deerskin Penelope modified to be carried crossbody.  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579898


Nice! I guess( hope) this means we’ve moved on to the deerskin/vachetta promotion orders.


----------



## LuvNLux

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nice! I guess( hope) this means we’ve moved on to the deerskin/vachetta promotion orders.


Nope!  This was added on to my Sorrento Goat order in order to maximize shipping costs.  That order was in limbo for a long time because Marco was waiting for a leather to arrive from the tannery to complete that order.  It did not arrive, so Marco kindly offered to add this “small” Deerskin instead.


----------



## LuvNLux

Pretty quiet here on this thread lately.  Let’s talk about the current Cartella promo.  Anyone considering ordering anything?  Pros & cons of the Cartella vs. Cartella Midi?


----------



## Ludmilla

LuvNLux said:


> Pretty quiet here on this thread lately.  Let’s talk about the current Cartella promo.  Anyone considering ordering anything?  Pros & cons of the Cartella vs. Cartella Midi?


I am not ordering during that promo. Cartella is pretty, but unfortunately not for me.


----------



## nyeredzi

LuvNLux said:


> Pretty quiet here on this thread lately.  Let’s talk about the current Cartella promo.  Anyone considering ordering anything?  Pros & cons of the Cartella vs. Cartella Midi?


What promo? These bags are pretty and are on my radar, but are maybe 3rd or 4th on a wishlist (a Charlotte). Is there any place to see more close up pics of them rather than the website? I can't make the photos bigger, hard to get a really good look.

Also, what does a leather description mean when it says "half bovine"?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

nyeredzi said:


> What promo? These bags are pretty and are on my radar, but are maybe 3rd or 4th on a wishlist (a Charlotte). Is there any place to see more close up pics of them rather than the website? I can't make the photos bigger, hard to get a really good look.
> 
> Also, what does a leather description mean when it says "half bovine"?


Lots of pictures in the FB group.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

I need to take better pics and I will tomorrow - but I’m just so obsessed with this little cutie! It’s way out of my usual comfort zone but I fell in love with my more adventurous friends’ lavender sorrento bags and impulsively ordered this little Juliet Midi. I’m so glad I did!!! It’s just sooooo stinking cute. 

Also super glad Marco made a Juliet Alto. For every day carry the Midi just isn’t quite enough. The full is pretty large. That Alto is really the sweet spot for me! 

Deets:
Lavender Sorrento Juliet Midi
Added a magnetic back slip pocket
Silver fabric lining
Light gunmetal hardware 
4” drop on grab handles


----------



## coach943

nyeredzi said:


> What promo? These bags are pretty and are on my radar, but are maybe 3rd or 4th on a wishlist (a Charlotte). Is there any place to see more close up pics of them rather than the website? I can't make the photos bigger, hard to get a really good look.
> 
> Also, what does a leather description mean when it says "half bovine"?



You need to sign up for his newsletter list to get promo info email to you. Scroll down to the bottom of the front page of his website to sign up.

Here's a link to the info for the current Cartellla sale: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post...qT7LbpHOqnZ23RPyOrtmGaRci22ejGIFSt6asdPKAWzUY

Half bovine is just a description of the hide that he uses. It's a cow hide that is sold from the tannery in half skins, if I remember correctly.


----------



## nyeredzi

coach943 said:


> You need to sign up for his newsletter list to get promo info email to you. Scroll down to the bottom of the front page of his website to sign up.
> 
> Here's a link to the info for the current Cartellla sale: https://www.marcomassaccesi.it/post...qT7LbpHOqnZ23RPyOrtmGaRci22ejGIFSt6asdPKAWzUY
> 
> Half bovine is just a description of the hide that he uses. It's a cow hide that is sold from the tannery in half skins, if I remember correctly.


Ah okay, thanks! Cartella in particular is not my style, but if I one day do get a Charlotte, I will ask if it can be made with contrast stitching. One of his pics was a brown with white contrast stitching that looked beautiful.


----------



## coach943

nyeredzi said:


> Ah okay, thanks! Cartella in particular is not my style, but if I one day do get a Charlotte, I will ask if it can be made with contrast stitching. One of his pics was a brown with white contrast stitching that looked beautiful.


Contrast stitching on a Charlotte is an excellent choice. It really makes the lines of the bag pop. I have several bags with contrast stitching, and they are great. Marco's team does an excellent job with stitching.


----------



## Kylacove

Have any of you had problems with peeling edgepaint. My China blue pebbled Athena is peeling suddenly. Would you ask Marco to send edgepaint with my next order? Find a local alternative? Not worry about it until it gets worse?


----------



## Fancyfree

Oh my goodness! Never seen this happen before. How long have you had the bag?

Could it have happened from overheating, say lying in a car parked in the sun? 

If not, I imagine it must be down to a faulty batch of edge paint. 
If so, I think I would ask Marco to redo the edge paint.


----------



## Kylacove

I have been carrying the bag 5 days a week for about 5 weeks. Haven't had problems with edgepaint to this degree before so didn't know what the best course of action is.


----------



## Fancyfree

Kylacove said:


> I have been carrying the bag 5 days a week for about 5 weeks. Haven't had problems with edgepaint to this degree before so didn't know what the best course of action is.


If not overheated, it must be faulty edge paint. Or faulty application. Maybe there is supposed to be a thin adhesive coating under the edge paint that they forgot to apply?

As you clearly love your bag, (I adore my Hera in the same China Blue leather ) I would ask Marco to let you return it and have the edge paint redone all over. If you ask him to merely send you some edge paint, I suspect the new edge paint would not be the exact same shade, so "patching" it would not look good. And this degreed of edge paint peeling is surely a production issue...

I have had _cracks_ in edge paint, mainly on non-Massaccesi bags. My impression is that the thicker the layer of edge paint, the more vulnerable it is 

(I have a couple of times requested "as little/thin layer of edge paint as possible" from Marco, simply because I do not find thick layers of edge paint attractive. The thin layer of edge paint is almost invisible, looks almost like part of the leather. Have never experienced cracks in thin edge paint. Needless to say, I never request contrasting edge paint It has always puzzled my why many luxury brands use black or dark brown edge paint regardless of the colour of leather)

Best wishes to you and your lovely bag


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kylacove said:


> Have any of you had problems with peeling edgepaint. My China blue pebbled Athena is peeling suddenly. Would you ask Marco to send edgepaint with my next order? Find a local alternative? Not worry about it until it gets worse?
> 
> View attachment 5587855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587857


Oh no so sad!!! Marco will definitely send you edge paint I’m sure of it. I haven’t personally experienced this but I know I’m the past if there was an edge paint issue he sent it out. I’m sorry!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> Have any of you had problems with peeling edgepaint. My China blue pebbled Athena is peeling suddenly. Would you ask Marco to send edgepaint with my next order? Find a local alternative? Not worry about it until it gets worse?
> 
> View attachment 5587855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587857


Ask him to send you some edge paint with your next order. Occasionally this happens and he is more than happy to send some edge paint.


----------



## djfmn

Fancyfree said:


> Oh my goodness! Never seen this happen before. How long have you had the bag?
> 
> Could it have happened from overheating, say lying in a car parked in the sun?
> 
> If not, I imagine it must be down to a faulty batch of edge paint.
> If so, I think I would ask Marco to redo the edge paint.


I have had this happen when I have had my bag in a hot car. I live in Florida so occasionally the bag will be in a hot car. It is an easy fix and Marco is more than happy to send some edge paint.


----------



## LuvNLux

Marco has a new promo until August 25!  Waterproof suede!  Check your emails or his blog.  What do we think about this?  I am interested.  Wish I could see it in person.


----------



## coach943

LuvNLux said:


> Marco has a new promo until August 25!  Waterproof suede!  Check your emails or his blog.  What do we think about this?  I am interested.  Wish I could see it in person.


I am very excited about this offering. I had Marco source a camel-colored suede for me last year from the tannery for a Hera. It is definitely on the delicate side, and I've been careful with it when I carry it. I love Hera in suede. It just suits the style so much.

This special suede sounds really nice. I am definitely going to order something in it. I'm thinking maybe another Hera or a Cartella.


----------



## southernbelle43

LuvNLux said:


> Marco has a new promo until August 25!  Waterproof suede!  Check your emails or his blog.  What do we think about this?  I am interested.  Wish I could see it in person.


Of course he does. Every time I break down and buy a new bag he will come out with a new style or a new leather. So if you see that I have bought a bag, watch out for his promo.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> I am very excited about this offering. I had Marco source a camel-colored suede for me last year from the tannery for a Hera. It is definitely on the delicate side, and I've been careful with it when I carry it. I love Hera in suede. It just suits the style so much.
> 
> This special suede sounds really nice. I am definitely going to order something in it. I'm thinking maybe another Hera or a Cartella.
> 
> View attachment 5591260


Wow this is gorgeous.


----------



## Kylacove

Marco is sending edge paint. China blue is a slick leather which is likely why the edge paint comes off so easily.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Of course he does. Every time I break down and buy a new bag he will come out with a new style or a new leather. So if you see that I have bought a bag, watch out for his promo.


Are you going to order something in suede?


----------



## coach943

A white box arrived today! I've also apparently made friends with the post office, and now they send someone out to deliver my white box immediately after it arrives. It arrived at the post office at 11:30 this morning and was delivered by noon. 

Anyway, here's my Cartella in deep red Fiore. I did two sets of handles -- one in black Nappa, and one with black Nappa on one side and the deep red Fiore on the other. I like that it gives it two slightly different looks. This is my first bag in Fiore, and I really like it. It is very soft, has some texture, and drapes nicely in this style. The deep red is a really dark, kind of moody shade of red. I really love the color.


----------



## djfmn

coach943 said:


> A white box arrived today! I've also apparently made friends with the post office, and now they send someone out to deliver my white box immediately after it arrives. It arrived at the post office at 11:30 this morning and was delivered by noon.
> 
> Anyway, here's my Cartella in deep red Fiore. I did two sets of handles -- one in black Nappa, and one with black Nappa on one side and the deep red Fiore on the other. I like that it gives it two slightly different looks. This is my first bag in Fiore, and I really like it. It is very soft, has some texture, and drapes nicely in this style. The deep red is a really dark, kind of moody shade of red. I really love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592881


I love red bags. I have a deep red fiore Little Charlotte Shoulder bag. I love this shade of red it is nice a deep and has an undertone that I really like. Your Cartella is gorgeous.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I love red bags. I have a deep red fiore Little Charlotte Shoulder bag. I love this shade of red it is nice a deep and has an undertone that I really like. Your Cartella is gorgeous.


Thank you! Your deep red Fiore Little Charlotte was one of the reasons why I ordered this leather. It's such a rich dark red. I love it.


----------



## samfalstaff

Hello: Just wondering if anyone who ordered on or before June 1st is still waiting for their white box to arrive.


----------



## Ludmilla

coach943 said:


> A white box arrived today! I've also apparently made friends with the post office, and now they send someone out to deliver my white box immediately after it arrives. It arrived at the post office at 11:30 this morning and was delivered by noon.
> 
> Anyway, here's my Cartella in deep red Fiore. I did two sets of handles -- one in black Nappa, and one with black Nappa on one side and the deep red Fiore on the other. I like that it gives it two slightly different looks. This is my first bag in Fiore, and I really like it. It is very soft, has some texture, and drapes nicely in this style. The deep red is a really dark, kind of moody shade of red. I really love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592881


Very pretty!


----------



## coach943

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: Just wondering if anyone who ordered on or before June 1st is still waiting for their white box to arrive.


I ordered on May 18, and my box arrived yesterday.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Oops. I did it again. 

Soulmate Midi in Terra di Siena Suede with dark brown Cuoio Tuscano straps and eyelets, dark brown contrast stitching, dark gunmetal hardware, cappuccino lining, side zips, no center compartment, and no feet (Poor Marco how does he deal with me)

Hera in Light Taupe Suede with dark brown aquila matte strap, dark brown contrast stitching light gunmetal hardware, silver lining, no feet. 

 im so excited for waterproof suede. I have always loved the look and feel of suede esp for the fall and the waterproofing just kicks it up a notch. These will be awesome fall time bags!

Who else has been bad?


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

samfalstaff said:


> Hello: Just wondering if anyone who ordered on or before June 1st is still waiting for their white box to arrive.


I have 4 bags from mid May and 3 bags from June 9th (don’t judge LOL)


----------



## Ludmilla

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oops. I did it again.
> 
> Soulmate Midi in Terra di Siena Suede with dark brown Cuoio Tuscano straps and eyelets, dark brown contrast stitching, dark gunmetal hardware, cappuccino lining, side zips, no center compartment, and no feet (Poor Marco how does he deal with me)
> 
> Hera in Light Taupe Suede with dark brown aquila matte strap, dark brown contrast stitching light gunmetal hardware, silver lining, no feet.
> 
> im so excited for waterproof suede. I have always loved the look and feel of suede esp for the fall and the waterproofing just kicks it up a notch. These will be awesome fall time bags!
> 
> Who else has been bad?


Me! I am gettin an Aphrodite in dark violett and my sister a Minerva in Octane.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Ludmilla said:


> Me! I am gettin an Aphrodite in dark violett and my sister a Minerva in Octane.


Those are two of the prettiest colors! Excellent choices I can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Are you going to order something in suede?


----------



## southernbelle43

No. I just ordered a bag from another brand, so now I have no play money!


----------



## samfalstaff

bagsbagzbagss said:


> I have 4 bags from mid May and 3 bags from June 9th (don’t judge LOL)


@coach943 
Okay. Thanks for the info. I'll be patient.


----------



## BeckyS

So I did it, I ordered a Grande Penelope Messenger in Dark Violet waterproof suede, with light gold hardware, lilac fabric lining, bottom round (vs square) studs, a zip pocket on the back panel, and wider messenger strap. My first MM bag, a Little Minerva in marine blue Merinos, which arrived earlier this month, also has light gold hw, lilac lining, zip pocket on the back, and wider strap, which I love : ) . Marco suggested a matching leather vs suede for the bottom of the bag and strap underside, for better wear -- such a great suggestion. 

I was so disappointed to get the email about the discontinuation of some of the styles, like Little Athena, before I had the chance to receive my first bag -- I knew I was going to love it, but I really wanted to see it, feel it, use it at least once before committing to another bag, given that we're trying to save money where we can and also wanting to make sure it works as well as possible for me. It was adding to insult to injury with how long the UPS process was taking in rural Canada. I mentioned this to Marco in passing, once my new bag had arrived, and he very kindly and generously offered to make a Little Athena for me despite the passing of the deadline, so I'm thrilled. Little Athena will be black Pompei, light blue fabric lining, light gold hardware with round bottom studs, zippered back pocket, and the wider adjustable messenger strap, possibly with slider, I think. I'm still deciding on the strap. So any advice would be appreciated. I tend to wear crossbody a lot, and also longer shoulder, vs v short shoulder, since it's heavy jacket/coat weather in this part of Canada for much of the year.  

Also, thank you to djfmn for writing about American vs European leather preferences -- very interesting and informative. I asked Marco to please note my preference for European style for these two bags, and future ones. Thank you to everyone here, I've learned so much and am so happy with my first bag and looking forward to the next two : ) .


----------



## Taibhse

I am looking at getting my first Massaccesi bag. I know which style (Muse), but I cannot decide between taupe or tan! Can anyone else weigh in on this dilemma?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taibhse said:


> I am looking at getting my first Massaccesi bag. I know which style (Muse), but I cannot decide between taupe or tan! Can anyone else weigh in on this dilemma?


Taupe or tan in what leather? I have a Muse midi in Verona, and I don’t like it. I got the Verona knowing it would be slouchy, but it didn’t slouch the way I wanted it to lol. I think this style looks best in a stiffer leather.


----------



## Taibhse

Devyn Danielle said:


> Taupe or tan in what leather? I have a Muse midi in Verona, and I don’t like it. I got the Verona knowing it would be slouchy, but it didn’t slouch the way I wanted it to lol. I think this style looks best in a stiffer leather.


Pebbled or Pompei, depends on the color though.


----------



## BeckyS

Taibhse said:


> Pebbled or Pompei, depends on the color though.


Taibhse, have you looked at the photos of leather swatches on the Massaccesi Leather & Customization Reference thread? https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-leather-customization-reference-thread.975530/

As a rule, tan tends to be warmer and taupe cooler; also, if I recall, in Pebbled, there's taupe as well as dark taupe. What colours do you wear most often?


----------



## Taibhse

Thanks so much, Becky. I’m browsing that thread right now. I didn’t see it at first. There’s so much information! It makes my little OCD heart very happy to see all the research and reviews no matter the brand. I just love this forum. 

The color question is where things get interesting. I currently have a lot of grey/navy/black in my wardrobe, but lately I’ve been trying to lean into softer/warmer colors as they suit me better. Replacing one’s wardrobe can be a slow process. 

I’m also concerned about possible color transfer with a lighter-colored bag, but have quite a few grey/black bags already. I am definitely open to trying other colors (for example I was just looking at black cherry as a possible substitute for oxblood, but it seems to pull rather magenta-y). So many options, so little time!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taibhse said:


> Pebbled or Pompei, depends on the color though.


I’ve always said if I got another Muse, I’d do Pompei. It’s absolutely perfect for Muse. Pebbled, of course, will slouch over time, but if this is a bag you will only use occasionally then it will take a long time for that to happen. I have a pebbled Victoria, and while it still stands up on its own, it’s definitely gotten slouchy with lots of use. It’s just going to depend on what look you’re going for. Pompei is a great leather for both casual and dressy looks. The pebbled, of course, is more casual. Fiore leather is another you could consider. It is alot like Pebbled. A purse in Fiore will be lighter than the same made in Pebbled.

If you have Facebook, you might want to join the Massaccesi BST group. There are a ton of albums over there for different styles and leathers.


----------



## Taibhse

Devyn Danielle said:


> I’ve always said if I got another Muse, I’d do Pompei. It’s absolutely perfect for Muse. Pebbled, of course, will slouch over time, but if this is a bag you will only use occasionally then it will take a long time for that to happen. I have a pebbled Victoria, and while it still stands up on its own, it’s definitely gotten slouchy with lots of use. It’s just going to depend on what look you’re going for. Pompei is a great leather for both casual and dressy looks. The pebbled, of course, is more casual. Fiore leather is another you could consider. It is alot like Pebbled. A purse in Fiore will be lighter than the same made in Pebbled.
> 
> If you have Facebook, you might want to join the Massaccesi BST group. There are a ton of albums over there for different styles and leathers.



Hi Devyn. Thank you. I’m definitely leaning towards the more structured look. I read somewhere on this forum that Pompei is pretty impervious to wear and tear. I have an Opelle Lotus in pebbled leather and agree about the slouching over time..but hobos are obviously less structured! 

This would be an every-day tote. Thanks for the recommendations. I just submitted a request to join  the BST group.


----------



## BeckyS

Taibhse said:


> The color question is where things get interesting. I currently have a lot of grey/navy/black in my wardrobe, but lately I’ve been trying to lean into softer/warmer colors as they suit me better. Replacing one’s wardrobe can be a slow process.


The Pebbled taupe seems to skew warmer than the dark taupe (you can see both on the first page of the Leather/Customization thread), though not as warm as tan. The other thing to keep in mind is that tan works beautifully, and looks great, with grey, with navy, and with black.


----------



## BeckyS

Here is my very first MM bag, a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos from the Merinos promotion, with lilac fabric lining, light gold hardware. I added a longer flap, top zipper closure,  zip pocket on the back, wider crossbody strap, the underside of both straps in matching Pebbled calf to help avoid shoulder slippage, and added a tassel made with Marine Blue and the new Lobelia -- it's hard to tell there are two different colours in there, but *I* know : ) . I loved the Lobelia colour, but based on the side by side sample photos Marco sent, ultimately decided on the Marine Blue for the entire bag. 

PS I hope I inserted the photos properly, and apologies if I didn't...


----------



## Taibhse

BeckyS said:


> Here is my very first MM bag, a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos from the Merinos promotion, with lilac fabric lining, light gold hardware. I added a longer flap, top zipper closure,  zip pocket on the back, wider crossbody strap, the underside of both straps in matching Pebbled calf to help avoid shoulder slippage, and added a tassel made with Marine Blue and the new Lobelia -- it's hard to tell there are two different colours in there, but *I* know : ) . I loved the Lobelia colour, but based on the side by side sample photos Marco sent, ultimately decided on the Marine Blue for the entire bag.
> 
> PS I hope I inserted the photos properly, and apologies if I didn't...
> 
> View attachment 5599629
> View attachment 5599633
> View attachment 5599634
> View attachment 5599635


Gorgeous! How long have you had her for?


----------



## orchidmyst

BeckyS said:


> Here is my very first MM bag, a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos from the Merinos promotion, with lilac fabric lining, light gold hardware. I added a longer flap, top zipper closure,  zip pocket on the back, wider crossbody strap, the underside of both straps in matching Pebbled calf to help avoid shoulder slippage, and added a tassel made with Marine Blue and the new Lobelia -- it's hard to tell there are two different colours in there, but *I* know : ) . I loved the Lobelia colour, but based on the side by side sample photos Marco sent, ultimately decided on the Marine Blue for the entire bag.
> 
> PS I hope I inserted the photos properly, and apologies if I didn't...
> 
> View attachment 5599629
> View attachment 5599633
> View attachment 5599634
> View attachment 5599635


Love your bag! And the lilac lining with Marine Blue!
I really can't see a difference between Marine Blue and Lobelia though, from the leather images on the MM website they did seem quite different.


----------



## BeckyS

Taibhse said:


> Gorgeous! How long have you had her for?


She arrived earlier this month!


----------



## BeckyS

orchidmyst said:


> Love your bag! And the lilac lining with Marine Blue!
> I really can't see a difference between Marine Blue and Lobelia though, from the leather images on the MM website they did seem quite different.


Thank you : ) . I've waited so long to be able to order a bag, and I'm thrilled with my first. 

Yes, they do look quite different in the swatches, both the ones on the website, here on the leather reference thread, and the photos that Marco sent me; I asked to see those swatches of those two colours, plus Sapphire, side by side. In larger "chunks", rather than thin strips, that difference is more obvious. I was looking for something in more of a "bright navy" but not as bright as Lobelia. Here's the photo Marco sent me,


----------



## Taibhse

I just placed my first order. I’m so excited! I requested a Large Muse in Tan Pompei with a slip pocket in the back for my phone/mask, and an internal water bottle holder. I hope to get her before Thanksgiving but we’ll see! Marco is just so nice to work with. I already have ideas for a Victoria or Victoria Midi. Down the bespoke rabbit hole I go!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Taibhse said:


> I just placed my first order. I’m so excited! I requested a Large Muse in Tan Pompei with a slip pocket in the back for my phone/mask, and an internal water bottle holder. I hope to get her before Thanksgiving but we’ll see! Marco is just so nice to work with. I already have ideas for a Victoria or Victoria Midi. Down the bespoke rabbit hole I go!


Congratulations on your first order! I know those who placed orders around mid May are starting to receive them. I placed an order in early June, and I’m still waiting (im)patiently lol. There is  also a Victoria Alto sized in between the midi, and full sized. There was a FB video just posted a few days ago comparing the alto and full sized Victorias.


----------



## BeckyS

Taibhse said:


> I just placed my first order. I’m so excited! I requested a Large Muse in Tan Pompei with a slip pocket in the back for my phone/mask, and an internal water bottle holder. I hope to get her before Thanksgiving but we’ll see! Marco is just so nice to work with. I already have ideas for a Victoria or Victoria Midi. Down the bespoke rabbit hole I go!


It's a very pretty rabbit hole with lots of good company!


----------



## christinemliu

BeckyS said:


> Here is my very first MM bag, a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos from the Merinos promotion, with lilac fabric lining, light gold hardware. I added a longer flap, top zipper closure,  zip pocket on the back, wider crossbody strap, the underside of both straps in matching Pebbled calf to help avoid shoulder slippage, and added a tassel made with Marine Blue and the new Lobelia -- it's hard to tell there are two different colours in there, but *I* know : ) . I loved the Lobelia colour, but based on the side by side sample photos Marco sent, ultimately decided on the Marine Blue for the entire bag.
> 
> PS I hope I inserted the photos properly, and apologies if I didn't...
> 
> View attachment 5599629
> View attachment 5599633
> View attachment 5599634
> View attachment 5599635


Ohhh, this is lovely!!! Congrats on your first bag, what beautiful choices. I can see different colors for sure!! I'm a very huge blue lover, so I really think your Minerva is fabulous!!!


----------



## BeckyS

christinemliu said:


> Ohhh, this is lovely!!! Congrats on your first bag, what beautiful choices. I can see different colors for sure!! I'm a very huge blue lover, so I really think your Minerva is fabulous!!!


Thank you, Christine! Now I sit tight and wait for my Grande Penelope Messenger in dark violet waterproof suede!


----------



## djfmn

BeckyS said:


> Here is my very first MM bag, a Little Minerva in Marine Blue Merinos from the Merinos promotion, with lilac fabric lining, light gold hardware. I added a longer flap, top zipper closure,  zip pocket on the back, wider crossbody strap, the underside of both straps in matching Pebbled calf to help avoid shoulder slippage, and added a tassel made with Marine Blue and the new Lobelia -- it's hard to tell there are two different colours in there, but *I* know : ) . I loved the Lobelia colour, but based on the side by side sample photos Marco sent, ultimately decided on the Marine Blue for the entire bag.
> 
> PS I hope I inserted the photos properly, and apologies if I didn't...
> 
> View attachment 5599629
> View attachment 5599633
> View attachment 5599634
> View attachment 5599635


Gorgeous. I love this bag the leather is amazing. I have looked at getting a marine blue leather bag.


----------



## djfmn

I love Cupra the new style that came out today. It is just the size of bag I love. I ordered a midi Cupra in navy HMV. I am not sure on the hw I havent made a final decision or the lining. I might go with lilac fabric lining.


----------



## coach943

djfmn said:


> I love Cupra the new style that came out today. It is just the size of bag I love. I ordered a midi Cupra in navy HMV. I am not sure on the hw I havent made a final decision or the lining. I might go with lilac fabric lining.


I love silver hardware with navy. Lilac lining would be pretty. I also like light pink or light fuchsia with navy.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

djfmn said:


> I love Cupra the new style that came out today. It is just the size of bag I love. I ordered a midi Cupra in navy HMV. I am not sure on the hw I havent made a final decision or the lining. I might go with lilac fabric lining.



The Cupra design is stunning.  I can't wait to see the wave of reveals after this premiere sale.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Claudia Herzog said:


> The Cupra design is stunning.  I can't wait to see the wave of reveals after this premiere sale.


Me too! Are you sitting out this promotion? I want both of the new styles, but I have several things on order, so I’m pretty sure I’m going to sit this one out.


----------



## Cleda

I'm getting a Cupra Midi in Black Croco with light gunmetal hardware and sage green lining. I've been looking for a dressy fancy dinner bag for some time. In fact I was set on getting an Iride in a Stardust leather if there are any left. So happy that Cupra launched, I love it more than Iride!

All sample bags were apparently snapped up within minutes of the launch announcement. Anyone got one? Do share! I love the Giunone as well, but it's too similar to Bouquet Midi and I have a space problem right now. I might get a Giunone in future if I decide to part with Bouquet Midi.


----------



## djfmn

Cleda said:


> I'm getting a Cupra Midi in Black Croco with light gunmetal hardware and sage green lining. I've been looking for a dressy fancy dinner bag for some time. In fact I was set on getting an Iride in a Stardust leather if there are any left. So happy that Cupra launched, I love it more than Iride!
> 
> All sample bags were apparently snapped up within minutes of the launch announcement. Anyone got one? Do share! I love the Giunone as well, but it's too similar to Bouquet Midi and I have a space problem right now. I might get a Giunone in future if I decide to part with Bouquet Midi.


I ordered a large Cupra with a top handle in navy hmv. Haven't finalized lining or hw. I love both styles. I saw @bagsbagzbagss posted photos of her giunone sample in cuoio vachetta luxon the FB BST. It's absolutely gorgeous. Love the design. I don't often wear big bags but I love the giunone. I could be tempted to get one.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Giunone came (sample one)

It’s such a classic and timeless silhouette and design! I love it even more than I expected to. The strap is so comfortable and I love how the hardware allows it to “swivel” with ease. The closure is east to undo and flips to the back. The weight of the metal piece keeps it held back and out of the way which is nice when you want access. I think the strap drop is perfect esp with the more vertical length of the bag. Keeps it from hanging too long on the body. And allows it to be carried on the arm if desired too. 

Stunning. I envision this in a beautiful nappa or cuoio Tuscano. Would also be beautiful in HMV or for extra drape a VV or Merinos would be equally gorgeous. It’s definitely a style that can rock any leather. I think it’s a stunning and unique addition to his line up! Will post better pics today!


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

More Giunone pics!

Cuoio Vachetta Lux!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

djfmn said:


> I ordered a large Cupra with a top handle in navy hmv. Haven't finalized lining or hw. I love both styles. I saw @bagsbagzbagss posted photos of her giunone sample in cuoio vachetta luxon the FB BST. It's absolutely gorgeous. Love the design. I don't often wear big bags but I love the giunone. I could be tempted to get one.


Oh wow! That’s saying a lot that you’d consider Giunone since you prefer smaller bags. It is beautiful, and definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## Ludmilla

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Giunone came (sample one)
> 
> It’s such a classic and timeless silhouette and design! I love it even more than I expected to. The strap is so comfortable and I love how the hardware allows it to “swivel” with ease. The closure is east to undo and flips to the back. The weight of the metal piece keeps it held back and out of the way which is nice when you want access. I think the strap drop is perfect esp with the more vertical length of the bag. Keeps it from hanging too long on the body. And allows it to be carried on the arm if desired too.
> 
> Stunning. I envision this in a beautiful nappa or cuoio Tuscano. Would also be beautiful in HMV or for extra drape a VV or Merinos would be equally gorgeous. It’s definitely a style that can rock any leather. I think it’s a stunning and unique addition to his line up! Will post better pics today!
> 
> View attachment 5612223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612228





bagsbagzbagss said:


> More Giunone pics!
> 
> Cuoio Vachetta Lux!
> 
> View attachment 5612241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612249
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612250
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612251


Amazing bag! Love it. Looks great on you.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Devyn Danielle said:


> Me too! Are you sitting out this promotion? I want both of the new styles, but I have several things on order, so I’m pretty sure I’m going to sit this one out.


Unfortunately, yes, I sat out the promo.  I'm getting mostly priced out of Massaccesis, so I don't often purchase new ones from Marco for any less than twenty percent off.  I have put the Cupra on my list of dreams for his next big sale.


----------



## LuvNLux

Marco has a new promo:  Croco Flash sale:  30% off for 3 days until Sept 29th.   So tempting, but I think I will sit this one out since I already have a beautiful Croco bag.  I haven’t bought anything from the last several promos, since I am still waiting for my June order to arrive.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

LuvNLux said:


> Marco has a new promo:  Croco Flash sale:  30% off for 3 days until Sept 29th.   So tempting, but I think I will sit this one out since I already have a beautiful Croco bag.  I haven’t bought anything from the last several promos, since I am still waiting for my June order to arrive.



Must. Resist. Ordering. Croco. Mia.

I blew all my spending money on audiobooks, not knowing Marco was planning this croco sale.  I guess I will just have to weep into my existing Massaccesis while listening to recorded books!


----------



## Kylacove

I'm waiting for my June order and can't really buy more bags until I sell a few.


----------



## BeckyS

When I placed my very first MM order back in April (for the Merinos sale, for a Little Minerva), I asked Marco if there might be a Croco or Straw sale later in the year, so I really couldn't pass up this Croco sale! Even though I also have a Grande Penelope Messenger in dark violet waterproof suede (light gold hardware, lilac lining) coming. 

I'm ordering a Zhoe but have asked Marco if I could please get a photo of the various brown Crocos together -- Croco Caramel, Croco Sigaro, Croco Brown, and Croco Bronze Cedar -- to help me compare and decide. I'm also wondering if the Bronze Cedar is metallic or not. My original thought was a dark brown Zhoe with light fuchsia lining, but I get overwhelmed with too many choices lol. 

I was away from home all day last week doing deliveries from our farm, and for the first time took my Little Minerva. As I'm sure most of you understand, when I'm away from home all day, I really depend on my bag, because it's both my home away from home as well as my office. I told my husband the next day that it probably sounds silly, but having such a thoughtfully designed and hand-made bag (including the solid and smooth -- zippers and swivelling strap connectors -- hardware), then with the customized touches is such a completely different experience from pretty much every other bag I've had (and I'm in my late 50s). Most of them are exercises in frustration, and I'm constantly thinking of how I would have designed them differently, and wishing for better quality. But Little Minerva was like a friend and colleague working *with* me, not against me. This was of course the expectation and hope even before I placed my order -- it's why I had wanted to order a MM bag for so long -- but to have it confirmed in real life has just been a delightful experience, and I'm so very appreciative, both to Marco and everyone at MM and also to everyone here for all the help.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BeckyS said:


> When I placed my very first MM order back in April (for the Merinos sale, for a Little Minerva), I asked Marco if there might be a Croco or Straw sale later in the year, so I really couldn't pass up this Croco sale! Even though I also have a Grande Penelope Messenger in dark violet waterproof suede (light gold hardware, lilac lining) coming.
> 
> I'm ordering a Zhoe but have asked Marco if I could please get a photo of the various brown Crocos together -- Croco Caramel, Croco Sigaro, Croco Brown, and Croco Bronze Cedar -- to help me compare and decide. I'm also wondering if the Bronze Cedar is metallic or not. My original thought was a dark brown Zhoe with light fuchsia lining, but I get overwhelmed with too many choices lol.
> 
> I was away from home all day last week doing deliveries from our farm, and for the first time took my Little Minerva. As I'm sure most of you understand, when I'm away from home all day, I really depend on my bag, because it's both my home away from home as well as my office. I told my husband the next day that it probably sounds silly, but having such a thoughtfully designed and hand-made bag (including the solid and smooth -- zippers and swivelling strap connectors -- hardware), then with the customized touches is such a completely different experience from pretty much every other bag I've had (and I'm in my late 50s). Most of them are exercises in frustration, and I'm constantly thinking of how I would have designed them differently, and wishing for better quality. But Little Minerva was like a friend and colleague working *with* me, not against me. This was of course the expectation and hope even before I placed my order -- it's why I had wanted to order a MM bag for so long -- but to have it confirmed in real life has just been a delightful experience, and I'm so very appreciative, both to Marco and everyone at MM and also to everyone here for all the help.



I have a brown croco Zhoe and it is one of my all-time favorite bags.  Can't wait to see your design.

The story of your Little Minerva is so joyful.


----------



## BeckyS

Claudia Herzog said:


> I have a brown croco Zhoe and it is one of my all-time favorite bags.  Can't wait to see your design.
> 
> The story of your Little Minerva is so joyful.


Thank you so much, Claudia. I was looking for photos of croco Zhoes this afternoon before placing my order, and was so happy to find yours, and in dark brown no less! It is stunning. 

I'd be tempted to do a lilac lining, but that's the colour I chose for my Little Minerva in blue marine merinos, and also for my Grande Penelope in dark violet waterproof suede. So I thought I should go in a different direction : ) .


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BeckyS said:


> Thank you so much, Claudia. I was looking for photos of croco Zhoes this afternoon before placing my order, and was so happy to find yours, and in dark brown no less! It is stunning.
> 
> I'd be tempted to do a lilac lining, but that's the colour I chose for my Little Minerva in blue marine merinos, and also for my Grande Penelope in dark violet waterproof suede. So I thought I should go in a different direction : ) .



If I had to do it over again, I would have tried an apple green lining with the croco brown.


----------



## BeckyS

Claudia Herzog said:


> If I had to do it over again, I would have tried an apple green lining with the croco brown.


Apple green is one of the colours I'm considering, depending on which shade of brown I go with : ) . Marco says he'll have a photo of all the browns for me tomorrow. If I go with one of the lighter, warmer browns, I think I'd definitely go with the apple green. But light probably light fuchsia if I go with the dark (cocoa) brown.


----------



## HermesHope

Over a year ago, a certain MM fan declared that she couldn’t justify another bag because she is almost totally bedridden. There was no point in buying any more. And that went for H scarves too!

No point…

Then, she spotted a particular colour in an MM promo!

And that was it!

No, I won’t tell you what colour or style…

…is that mean or what?


----------



## BeckyS

For anyone thinking about Croco in a brown colour, here's a photo that Marco sent me this morning (and feel free to post in the FB group). It does NOT include Sigaro, so I requested another photo. 

The Brown, which I had been considering, is too orange-y for me. I really like the Bronze Cedar, so I think it may be down to Bronze Cedar vs Sigaro for my Zhoe. But the Bronze Cedar is still warmer than Sigaro, so I'm not sure about light fuchsia lining with BC -- maybe apple green? 

Does anyone have a bag with Bronze Cedar? I'll do a search now : ) .


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BeckyS said:


> For anyone thinking about Croco in a brown colour, here's a photo that Marco sent me this morning (and feel free to post in the FB group). It does NOT include Sigaro, so I requested another photo.
> 
> The Brown, which I had been considering, is too orange-y for me. I really like the Bronze Cedar, so I think it may be down to Bronze Cedar vs Sigaro for my Zhoe. But the Bronze Cedar is still warmer than Sigaro, so I'm not sure about light fuchsia lining with BC -- maybe apple green?
> 
> Does anyone have a bag with Bronze Cedar? I'll do a search now : ) .
> 
> View attachment 5619915


Oh I’m anxious to see sigaro! That’s the color I’m considering!!!


----------



## BeckyS

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh I’m anxious to see sigaro! That’s the color I’m considering!!!



Below is the latest photo Marco sent me with the Sigaro and Brown Cedar, which is what I've narrowed my choices down to. The Sigaro sample isn't very big though. @Claudia Herzog is your dark brown Zhoe actually Sigaro? This is the link to Claudia's dark brown Zhoe, by the way,






						Massaccesi Handbags
					

I wonder if there will be any new styles for Fall, too. I'm still hanging on forest green and port Merino. I don't know which style I should order in them even now. If I really can't decide, maybe I'd have to go with either Calista or Selene Zip Midi. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I think I'm going to go with Sigaro Croco for my Zhoe (with light gold hardware and light fuchsia lining). I was also in the middle of ordering a belated Little Athena shoulder bag, and originally was planning black non-Croco, but I think I'm going to switch that to Brown Cedar Croco (with light gold hardware and apple green lining).


----------



## BeckyS

bagsbagzbagss said:


> Oh I’m anxious to see sigaro! That’s the color I’m considering!!!


Better photo that Marco just sent, he writes, "Attached is an image I've just taken of Sigaro Croco directly from our color chart. Picture has been taken in my office with strong led lights so you should have a much better idea of how that color looks."

The Sigaro looks as lovely as I was hoping it would be : ) .


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

BeckyS said:


> Better photo that Marco just sent, he writes, "Attached is an image I've just taken of Sigaro Croco directly from our color chart. Picture has been taken in my office with strong led lights so you should have a much better idea of how that color looks."
> 
> The Sigaro looks as lovely as I was hoping it would be : ) .
> 
> View attachment 5620082


Gah I love sigaro and bronze cedar! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fancyfree

I've ordered a Grey Croco Little Charlotte Satchel, Light Gunmetal hardware and Lilac lining


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BeckyS said:


> Below is the latest photo Marco sent me with the Sigaro and Brown Cedar, which is what I've narrowed my choices down to. The Sigaro sample isn't very big though. @Claudia Herzog is your dark brown Zhoe actually Sigaro?
> 
> 
> *This looks like I am quoting a prior post, but it is really my response to BeckyS.  I don't have the energy to fight with the TPF interface.:* I don't think Sigaro existed as a color name when I ordered my croco Zhoe.  That would've been way back in the Colette days.  My memory is hazy on this point, but I think it was just called dark brown.


----------



## BeckyS

> @Claudia Herzog
> *This looks like I am quoting a prior post, but it is really my response to BeckyS. I don't have the energy to fight with the TPF interface.:* I don't think Sigaro existed as a color name when I ordered my croco Zhoe. That would've been way back in the Colette days. My memory is hazy on this point, but I think it was just called dark brown.



Thanks, Claudia, that's very helpful to know. In the end, with several photos of the Sigaro swatch in different light, I was able to decide on it for my Zhoe : ) .


----------



## Claudia Herzog

BeckyS said:


> Thanks, Claudia, that's very helpful to know. In the end, with several photos of the Sigaro swatch in different light, I was able to decide on it for my Zhoe : ) .



I definitely think Sigaro is the closest of the current croco colors to my Zhoe, which I love.  Enjoy yours in good health, and be sure to post lots of pictures for us!


----------



## piosavsfan

Does anyone have a bag in nude croco? Trying to decide if I want to order it or not.


----------



## Fancyfree

Can anyone tell me what size Penelope Alto is, please?

(Does anyone have a list over the various bag sizes not stated on Marco's website? If not, maybe we could make one....)


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Can anyone tell me what size Penelope Alto is, please?
> 
> (Does anyone have a list over the various bag sizes not stated on Marco's website? If not, maybe we could make one....)


From FB


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> From FB
> View attachment 5624151


Thank you, Devyn Danielle


----------



## christinemliu

BeckyS said:


> When I placed my very first MM order back in April (for the Merinos sale, for a Little Minerva), I asked Marco if there might be a Croco or Straw sale later in the year, so I really couldn't pass up this Croco sale! Even though I also have a Grande Penelope Messenger in dark violet waterproof suede (light gold hardware, lilac lining) coming.
> 
> I'm ordering a Zhoe but have asked Marco if I could please get a photo of the various brown Crocos together -- Croco Caramel, Croco Sigaro, Croco Brown, and Croco Bronze Cedar -- to help me compare and decide. I'm also wondering if the Bronze Cedar is metallic or not. My original thought was a dark brown Zhoe with light fuchsia lining, but I get overwhelmed with too many choices lol.
> 
> I was away from home all day last week doing deliveries from our farm, and for the first time took my Little Minerva. As I'm sure most of you understand, when I'm away from home all day, I really depend on my bag, because it's both my home away from home as well as my office. I told my husband the next day that it probably sounds silly, but having such a thoughtfully designed and hand-made bag (including the solid and smooth -- zippers and swivelling strap connectors -- hardware), then with the customized touches is such a completely different experience from pretty much every other bag I've had (and I'm in my late 50s). Most of them are exercises in frustration, and I'm constantly thinking of how I would have designed them differently, and wishing for better quality. But Little Minerva was like a friend and colleague working *with* me, not against me. This was of course the expectation and hope even before I placed my order -- it's why I had wanted to order a MM bag for so long -- but to have it confirmed in real life has just been a delightful experience, and I'm so very appreciative, both to Marco and everyone at MM and also to everyone here for all the help.


This is so amazing!!!! Thank you so much for sharing and this is what I love, for sure, when our bags perform above and beyond what we hope and expect!


----------



## christinemliu

BeckyS said:


> For anyone thinking about Croco in a brown colour, here's a photo that Marco sent me this morning (and feel free to post in the FB group). It does NOT include Sigaro, so I requested another photo.
> 
> The Brown, which I had been considering, is too orange-y for me. I really like the Bronze Cedar, so I think it may be down to Bronze Cedar vs Sigaro for my Zhoe. But the Bronze Cedar is still warmer than Sigaro, so I'm not sure about light fuchsia lining with BC -- maybe apple green?
> 
> Does anyone have a bag with Bronze Cedar? I'll do a search now : ) .
> 
> View attachment 5619915


Thank you!!! Adding to the group! All the colors are so pretty...


----------



## piosavsfan

Marco is having a 20% off everything sale! 

Has anyone received a bag in loden green deer yet? I want to see!


----------



## Kylacove

BeckyS said:


> Better photo that Marco just sent, he writes, "Attached is an image I've just taken of Sigaro Croco directly from our color chart. Picture has been taken in my office with strong led lights so you should have a much better idea of how that color looks."
> 
> The Sigaro looks as lovely as I was hoping it would be : ) .
> 
> View attachment 5620082


What is the top silverfish color?


----------



## Kylacove

Silverish/grey. I hate autocorrect as it usually changes to something wrong.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Has anyone received anything in caramel deer yet?


----------



## BeckyS

Kylacove said:


> What is the top [silverfish] silverish/grey color?



I'm not sure -- it could be Grey or Smog. It wasn't labeled on the photo Marco sent me. But here are all the croco choices including the silvers/greys from the original post,









						Croco 2022 - Flash Sale
					

(16 2022 colors + 6 2021 colors) orders@marcomassaccesi.it




					www.marcomassaccesi.it


----------



## christinemliu

Stardust black / grey Penelope Alto (I told Marco he can surprised me on the leather and color, but also mentioned nothing bright)

Charlotte Satchel Midi
navy Deerskin with Natural Cuoio Toscano flap, handles, and strap
light gunmetal hw
nut Lambskin lining
added exterior back zip pocket
requested 4 D-rings for the strap attachment on the top instead of the usual 2

This order makes me excited once again to use a new bag. This is my first Charlotte Satchel and what an adorable style, with so much function. Everything is what I wanted.

Second to last pic is comparing Theia Midi (which is what I happen to be using this week) with Charlotte Satchel Midi.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

christinemliu said:


> Stardust black / grey Penelope Alto (I told Marco he can surprised me on the leather and color, but also mentioned nothing bright)
> 
> Charlotte Satchel Midi
> navy Deerskin with Natural Cuoio Toscano flap, handles, and strap
> light gunmetal hw
> nut Lambskin lining
> added exterior back zip pocket
> requested 4 D-rings for the strap attachment on the top instead of the usual 2
> 
> This order makes me excited once again to use a new bag. This is my first Charlotte Satchel and what an adorable style, with so much function. Everything is what I wanted.
> 
> Second to last pic is comparing Theia Midi (which is what I happen to be using this week) with Charlotte Satchel Midi.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635407


That colorblocking is everything, and I really like the shape with the wings out.


----------



## Ludmilla

christinemliu said:


> Stardust black / grey Penelope Alto (I told Marco he can surprised me on the leather and color, but also mentioned nothing bright)
> 
> Charlotte Satchel Midi
> navy Deerskin with Natural Cuoio Toscano flap, handles, and strap
> light gunmetal hw
> nut Lambskin lining
> added exterior back zip pocket
> requested 4 D-rings for the strap attachment on the top instead of the usual 2
> 
> This order makes me excited once again to use a new bag. This is my first Charlotte Satchel and what an adorable style, with so much function. Everything is what I wanted.
> 
> Second to last pic is comparing Theia Midi (which is what I happen to be using this week) with Charlotte Satchel Midi.
> 
> View attachment 5635395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635407


That satchel is very pretty!


----------



## BeckyS

christinemliu said:


> Stardust black / grey Penelope Alto (I told Marco he can surprised me on the leather and color, but also mentioned nothing bright)
> 
> Charlotte Satchel Midi
> navy Deerskin with Natural Cuoio Toscano flap, handles, and strap
> light gunmetal hw
> nut Lambskin lining
> added exterior back zip pocket
> requested 4 D-rings for the strap attachment on the top instead of the usual 2
> 
> This order makes me excited once again to use a new bag. This is my first Charlotte Satchel and what an adorable style, with so much function. Everything is what I wanted.
> 
> Second to last pic is comparing Theia Midi (which is what I happen to be using this week) with Charlotte Satchel Midi.
> 
> View attachment 5635395
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635396
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635397
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635398
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635403
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635405
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635406
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635407


Beautiful bags! And I love, love, love how the nut lambskin lining works/looks with the Natural Cuoio Toscano. Amazing


----------



## Kylacove

Everyone finalizing their orders?


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Kylacove said:


> Everyone finalizing their orders?


Yep! I’m getting another Verona Hera and a Sorrento SLG.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Yep! I’m getting another Verona Hera and a Sorrento SLG.


Which Verona colour, DD? Am still wondering whether to be a copy cat and order a Garnet Red Hera...


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Which Verona colour, DD? Am still wondering whether to be a copy cat and order a Garnet Red Hera...


Nothing exciting lol, but I’ve been wanting a black Hera since forever. I have a black deer Demetra alto intransit to me. If I had an inkling that Marco would offer more Verona I would have chosen another color for the deer. Oh well. It’s a good thing I love black handbags!

Yes, you definitely should get a garnet red Hera. I love that bag!


----------



## BeckyS

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nothing exciting lol, but I’ve been wanting a black Hera since forever.


I'm getting a black Hera (Midi) too! In black Verona with lilac (fabric) lining, gold hardware, top zipper, Theia strap, exterior back zip pocket, wider/deeper interior zip pocket, European cut. I'm excited and thankful for the chance to try Verona!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

BeckyS said:


> I'm getting a black Hera (Midi) too! In black Verona with lilac (fabric) lining, gold hardware, top zipper, Theia strap, exterior back zip pocket, wider/deeper interior zip pocket, European cut. I'm excited and thankful for the chance to try Verona!


Congrats! Hope you like Verona as much as many of us do. I also did a wider deeper interior pocket and European cut. I have the Theia strap on two Heras, and I decided to try a plain strap this time.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Nothing exciting lol, but I’ve been wanting a black Hera since forever. I have a black deer Demetra alto intransit to me. If I had an inkling that Marco would offer more Verona I would have chosen another color for the deer. Oh well. It’s a good thing I love black handbags!
> 
> Yes, you definitely should get a garnet red Hera. I love that bag!





BeckyS said:


> I'm getting a black Hera (Midi) too! In black Verona with lilac (fabric) lining, gold hardware, top zipper, Theia strap, exterior back zip pocket, wider/deeper interior zip pocket, European cut. I'm excited and thankful for the chance to try Verona!



And I ordered a full sized black Verona Hera in the summer .
Decided not to order Garnet Red this time, as it would compete with my Garnet Red Calista. So ended up not ordering anything in this promo - I have bags in all the available Verona colours that I like...


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> I have a black deer Demetra alto intransit to me.


Now this is a bag I truly need to see  - I am _still _trying to decide what to order in black Deerskin. Have sort of narrowed it down to a Calista or a Soulmate Midi....


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> And I ordered a full sized black Verona Hera in the summer .
> Decided not to order Garnet Red this time, as it would compete with my Garnet Red Calista. So ended up not ordering anything in this promo - I have bags in all the available Verona colours that I like...


Sounds lovely! Did you ever share pictures of these two?


----------



## BeckyS

Fancyfree said:


> And I ordered a full sized black Verona Hera in the summer .
> Decided not to order Garnet Red this time, as it would compete with my Garnet Red Calista. So ended up not ordering anything in this promo - I have bags in all the available Verona colours that I like...


I'd have sat out this promo as well were it not for the last chance to get a bag in Verona, especially because I thought a Hera Midi in black Verona would be very hard-wearing and versatile!


----------



## piosavsfan

I ordered a Desire Red Hera. Heras are so lovely in Verona (I have Mint) and I didn't want to miss out on some more Verona.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> Sounds lovely! Did you ever share pictures of these two?


Haven't received my full sizes Black Verona Hera yet - I told Marco to take his time as I know he was backlogged for months due to Paolo being away sick. 
This is my Garnet Red Calista and my Black Verona Hera Midi:



I have used them so much but Verona simply stays pristine  Most amazing leather ever.


----------



## Fancyfree

..


----------



## Fancyfree

BeckyS said:


> I'd have sat out this promo as well were it not for the last chance to get a bag in Verona, especially because I thought a Hera Midi in black Verona would be very hard-wearing and versatile!





piosavsfan said:


> I ordered a Desire Red Hera. Heras are so lovely in Verona (I have Mint) and I didn't want to miss out on some more Verona.


I agree - I think Verona and Hera are the ultimate match


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> Haven't received my full sizes Black Verona Hera yet - I told Marco to take his time as I know he was backlogged for months due to Paolo being away sick.
> This is my Garnet Red Calista and my Black Verona Hera Midi:
> View attachment 5643621
> View attachment 5643622
> 
> I have used them so much but Verona simply stays pristine  Most amazing leather ever.


Beautiful! I’ve been using my chocolate brown Verona Calista quite a bit lately. I’m actually using it today. Love the color variations in the chocolate brown.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

@piosavsfan you can’t go wrong with Hera and Verona. Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Kylacove

This forum has been too quiet. Received a white box today. Dark green HMV with taupe Vacchetta Lux sides midi Charlotte.


----------



## BeckyS

Kylacove said:


> This forum has been too quiet. Received a white box today. Dark green HMV with taupe Vacchetta Lux sides midi Charlotte.


Oh my, that's gorgeous 

Is that light gold hardware? The zipper looks richer, almost like brass. Enjoy your lovely new bag!


----------



## Kylacove

It should be light gold.


----------



## BeckyS

Kylacove said:


> It should be light gold.


It's perfect with the green!


----------



## Ludmilla

Kylacove said:


> This forum has been too quiet. Received a white box today. Dark green HMV with taupe Vacchetta Lux sides midi Charlotte.
> 
> View attachment 5650228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650230


So, so beautiful. I love the dark green HMV.


----------



## coach943

FYI in case you are not active in the Facebook group -- Marco is able to get the original Sauro Tan Vacchetta from the tannery, and it is included in the 25% off Black Friday promo. 

It's one of my favorite leathers ever. I have it in a full-sized Soulmate that I bought from someone else, but it is honestly not the best leather for that bag. It's too structured and heavy for such a large bag, so I don't carry it very often.

I ordered an Astra Hobo with beige contrast stitching, beige lining, dark brown edge paint, dark gunmetal hardware, and a 10.6" strap drop. I think this style will suit the leather much better.


----------



## christinemliu

Marco Massaccesi is having a 25% off sale, on any order over 200 euro, until Nov. 19th!


			Black Friday 2022


----------



## BeckyS

coach943 said:


> I ordered an Astra Hobo with beige contrast stitching, beige lining, dark brown edge paint, dark gunmetal hardware, and a 10.6" strap drop. I think this style will suit the leather much better.


Sounds beautiful -- can't wait to see!


----------



## djfmn

Kylacove said:


> This forum has been too quiet. Received a white box today. Dark green HMV with taupe Vacchetta Lux sides midi Charlotte.
> 
> View attachment 5650228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650230


Wow this is gorgeous.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Fancyfree said:


> Haven't received my full sizes Black Verona Hera yet - I told Marco to take his time as I know he was backlogged for months due to Paolo being away sick.
> This is my Garnet Red Calista and my Black Verona Hera Midi:
> View attachment 5643621
> View attachment 5643622
> 
> I have used them so much but Verona simply stays pristine  Most amazing leather ever.


I. Am. OBSESSED with that garnet Verona calista  amazing.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New goodies arrived!

I’m absolutely in love with Iride. It was exactly what I was hoping it would be. Yep, definitely need more Irides in my life.  The only Iride modification I made is a full flap instead of curved. The Iride is black Croco. I also received two Phoebes in HMV( rust and blue). This blue is the dark blue I’ve been waiting for. I might need something larger in that blue for the BF sale. Modifications for the Phoebes: slightly thicker strap, permanently attached to the exterior instead of an interior attachment. I kept the original strap length, but I should have followed my gut and lengthened the straps a bit, not too sure if I will like this length long term. And last, but not least, Demetra Alto, trimmed version in black deerskin with 1in straps. Looking forward to using that first and seeing how smooshy it gets. On first thought, I’m thinking I still prefer the size of original Demetra, but we shall see. Not the best lighting for this time of day, but I wanted to share. Also here’s a comparison of Demetra Alto in black deer and Demetra full size in Midnight Tuscania. I think I made the strap drop on the Alto 9 inches, and I made the strap drop of the full sized 10 inches.


----------



## BeckyS

Devyn Danielle said:


> New goodies arrived!
> 
> I’m absolutely in love with Iride. It was exactly what I was hoping it would be. Yep, definitely need more Irides in my life.  The only Iride modification I made is a full flap instead of curved. The Iride is black Croco. I also received two Phoebes in HMV( rust and blue). This blue is the dark blue I’ve been waiting for. I might need something larger in that blue for the BF sale. Modifications for the Phoebes: slightly thicker strap, permanently attached to the exterior instead of an interior attachment. I kept the original strap length, but I should have followed my gut and lengthened the straps a bit, not too sure if I will like this length long term. And last, but not least, Demetra Alto, trimmed version in black deerskin with 1in straps. Looking forward to using that first and seeing how smooshy it gets. On first thought, I’m thinking I still prefer the size of original Demetra, but we shall see. Not the best lighting for this time of day, but I wanted to share. Also here’s a comparison of Demetra Alto in black deer and Demetra full size in Midnight Tuscania. I think I made the strap drop on the Alto 9 inches, and I made the strap drop of the full sized 10 inches.
> View attachment 5653578
> 
> View attachment 5653587
> 
> View attachment 5653579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653580
> View attachment 5653581
> View attachment 5653582



What a gorgeous selection of bags -- you must be thrilled! Love the full flap on the Iride, and the croco. The Phoebes are lovely in HMV, and the strap modification are great.


----------



## Fancyfree

Devyn Danielle said:


> New goodies arrived!
> 
> I’m absolutely in love with Iride. It was exactly what I was hoping it would be. Yep, definitely need more Irides in my life.  The only Iride modification I made is a full flap instead of curved. The Iride is black Croco. I also received two Phoebes in HMV( rust and blue). This blue is the dark blue I’ve been waiting for. I might need something larger in that blue for the BF sale. Modifications for the Phoebes: slightly thicker strap, permanently attached to the exterior instead of an interior attachment. I kept the original strap length, but I should have followed my gut and lengthened the straps a bit, not too sure if I will like this length long term. And last, but not least, Demetra Alto, trimmed version in black deerskin with 1in straps. Looking forward to using that first and seeing how smooshy it gets. On first thought, I’m thinking I still prefer the size of original Demetra, but we shall see. Not the best lighting for this time of day, but I wanted to share. Also here’s a comparison of Demetra Alto in black deer and Demetra full size in Midnight Tuscania. I think I made the strap drop on the Alto 9 inches, and I made the strap drop of the full sized 10 inches.
> View attachment 5653578
> 
> View attachment 5653587
> 
> View attachment 5653579
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653580
> View attachment 5653581
> View attachment 5653582


I hope you do not mind - I am planning to copy both your Deerskin Demetra Alto and your Croco Iride   
('Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.' - Oscar Wilde )

So please tell if there are any details you now think you should have altered or added


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Daytime close ups!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Fancyfree said:


> I hope you do not mind - I am planning to copy both your Deerskin Demetra Alto and your Croco Iride
> ('Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.' - Oscar Wilde )
> 
> So please tell if there are any details you now think you should have altered or added


I have to run out for a while. I’ll send you a message sometime later.


----------



## chloehandbags

Do Massaccesi no longer do their bag organisers? As they are/were really nice.


----------



## Fancyfree

Quite a while since Marco removed bag organisers from his shop page. But I suspect Marco would make you one if you ask him


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ok… Im still waiting for someone to post a loden green deer???  Please be a dear…


----------



## Coastal jewel

My June order is on the way across the pond.  Little hera in Caramel merinos with black edge paint and I think a black strap and a caramel one.. and two straps to make other purses “just right”.  And I hope my Penelope from the bespoke is also in there…


----------



## Kylacove

Can't wait to see your goodies. Seems like the June orders are trickling out slowly. Or maybe those who have received orders aren't online to post about them.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Latest June order arrived! Star in Brown Verona with Marine lining and Rua Angelica in Rust HMV with caramel lamb lining. Both are flawless and stunning. Super impressed by the Star. It’s a great style and a comfortable carry! Will be durable yet chic which is exactly what I wanted. Perfect for days at the zoo or park with my kiddos when I want a hands free carry but still wanna feel put together. And with Verona leather I won’t have to worry about it! Rua is a good size and could be a work tote or makes a nice organized carry with an insert. Can easily hold a laptop and several notebooks.


----------



## Kylacove

How many of you are still waiting on June orders? Raising my hand. I think Marco was having trouble getting some skins from the tannery for a while. Just curious. I'm enjoying the reveals so far.


----------



## coach943

Kylacove said:


> How many of you are still waiting on June orders? Raising my hand. I think Marco was having trouble getting some skins from the tannery for a while. Just curious. I'm enjoying the reveals so far.


You might want to check with him to see about the status. I got a shipping notice earlier this week that my waterproof suede order is on the way. I ordered on Aug. 20.


----------



## anitalilac

Kylacove said:


> How many of you are still waiting on June orders? Raising my hand. I think Marco was having trouble getting some skins from the tannery for a while. Just curious. I'm enjoying the reveals so far.


I just got notifications for my early July order.


----------



## bagsbagzbagss

Kylacove said:


> How many of you are still waiting on June orders? Raising my hand. I think Marco was having trouble getting some skins from the tannery for a while. Just curious. I'm enjoying the reveals so far.


I wonder if maybe he’s waiting on some leather or something. I just had my July order ship. And he said I had some of my august order coming next week. Maybe just touch base with him and see what’s up?

I do know he told me the June orders were a big amount (this was the sale before the price increase this year) and that the July and August orders were a lot fewer. So I think if he’s made his way through most of the June orders now he’ll be catching back up timeline wise! 

I hope you have a bag coming soon!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

New style alert! Check your emails or his blog.


----------



## LuvNLux

I love camera bags!  So excited for this new style.  I may have snagged a ready-made red one.


----------



## evie_amor

I have a design idea in my head I just need to get on “paper.”

Little Miss M modded:
- Rolled handles attached with hardware so they can fold down (LV speedy or alma style handles, off the top of my head)
- Little Athena outside flap pocket positioned similarly as on the Little Athena, instead of the V center stitching
- No center compartment
- Detachable crossbody strap,
  as well as shoulder strap like little Athena has but no buckles.  (Thinking of a shoulder strap similar to how the Antigona is, except removable)
- Possible slip pocket on back (but may be too bulky)
- Picturing it in Vachetta or similarly smooth leather

I realize this sort of the same as the Little Athena but Little Miss M is a bit bigger of a bag and more squarish, also without a zipper on top.  I want rolled handles but I want them to be able to fold down out of the way!

Let me know what y’all think!!!


----------



## Fancyfree

evie_amor said:


> I have a design idea in my head I just need to get on “paper.”
> 
> Little Miss M modded:
> - Rolled handles attached with hardware so they can fold down (LV speedy or alma style handles, off the top of my head)
> - Little Athena outside flap pocket positioned similarly as on the Little Athena, instead of the V center stitching
> - No center compartment
> - Detachable crossbody strap,
> as well as shoulder strap like little Athena has but no buckles.  (Thinking of a shoulder strap similar to how the Antigona is, except removable)
> - Possible slip pocket on back (but may be too bulky)
> - Picturing it in Vachetta or similarly smooth leather
> 
> I realize this sort of the same as the Little Athena but Little Miss M is a bit bigger of a bag and more squarish, also without a zipper on top.  I want rolled handles but I want them to be able to fold down out of the way!
> 
> Let me know what y’all think!!!


I'd worry that exterior Athena pocket might look bulky as well as possibly cause the bag to topple over?


----------



## christinemliu

Ohhh, I bet a Camera Bag would look good in the new leather Marco is offering:


			ASTI Bull
		

25% off until Jan. 2...wow, I can't believe it's almost 2023!
And...I guess he doesn't really take a break hahaha!


----------

